# 2011-12 English Premier League Discussion Thread



## bellywolves

The 2011/2012 season isn't far off now, with the fixtures released on the 17th June.

Discuss everything related to the English Premier League, FA & Carling Cup.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

17th June, nice. 

can't wait


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Hope we don't have the big teams from the start of the season like last season.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Need to take the title back. But we're not going to do it with the current squad and with no manager. Sort it out, Roman and co.

Can't wait though. Copa America and the U21 Championship will be good, but that can't replace Chelsea for me.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

man united will get Swansea, Norwich and QPR in the first 3 weeks. :side:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



King Kenny said:


> man united will get Swansea, Norwich and QPR in the first 3 weeks. :side:


I would be suprised .

:frustrate


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

city to dominate, go undefeated and stuff.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

De Gea

Rafael
Vidic
Rio
Evra

Fletcher
Carrick
Sneijder/Nasri/Modric :side:

And 3 from:
Nani
Valencia
Young
Park
Rooney
Hernandez
Berbatov


Number 20 should be easy enough...


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Silent Alarm said:


> De Gea
> 
> Rafael
> Vidic
> Rio
> Evra
> 
> Fletcher
> Carrick
> Sneijder/Nasri/Modric :side:
> 
> And 3 from:
> Nani
> Valencia
> Young
> Park
> Rooney
> Hernandez
> Berbatov
> 
> 
> Number 20 should be easy enough...


no anderson?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Szczesny

Sagna Vermaelen Djourou Gibbs

Wilshere Ramsey Nasri

Walcott Chamakh Arshavin.

(V.Persie will be injured for 6 months as usual)

Bench of JENKINSON (dont need anyone else.)

Im looking at that squad and feeling quadruple honest.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Well, I don't support any teams from England, but I'll be rooting for Man Citeh to win the league.

They have my favorite person in the whole world (Balotelli) and one of my favorite footballers (Silva).


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

We've got this in the bag. IT'S OUR YEAR. :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

definitely OUR YEAR. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Nas said:


> Well, I don't support any teams from England, but I'll be rooting for Man Citeh to win the league.
> 
> They have my favorite person in the whole world (Balotelli) and one of my favorite footballers (Silva).


this guy knows what he's talking about. SUPER MARIO


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

what do people think about the 3 promoted teams? will they survive the season?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Depends on transfer activity, but I could see QPR surviving. Wigan would be my pick to go down from the current prem teams. Blackburn will be in trouble if they don't get a manager with a clue too.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Gunner14 said:


> Szczesny
> 
> Sagna Vermaelen Djourou Gibbs
> 
> Wilshere Ramsey Nasri
> 
> Walcott Chamakh Arshavin.
> 
> (V.Persie will be injured for 6 months as usual)
> 
> Bench of JENKINSON (dont need anyone else.)
> 
> Im looking at that squad and feeling quadruple honest.


Where is Samba?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

IMO QPR will be difficult to play at their ground, its a small ground with fans close to the pitch, Swansea will also be difficult to play at their ground

I reckon QPR will comfortably stay up on their home form, Swansea might struggle but they will just stay up, and Norwich will go down. If wigan lose Martinez i reckon they will go down


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

I reckon this will be a two horse race between the two Manchester acts. Chelsea will once again let the inmates run the asylum and Arsenal will suffer the same problems they suffer from every season.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Chelsea's gotta take the title back, but it won't happen if Roman doesn't get his head on straight.

Of the new teams, I'd expect QPR to stay up for sure, and possibly Swansea. Don't see much promise for Norwich, unfortunately.

Relegated teams: Norwich, Wigan, and Blackburn/Wolves. Predictable list, but I really think that's how it's going to shape up. If Wigan loses N'Zogbia to another team, they've got just about zero chance of staying up, and the same goes for Blackburn and Wolves with their stars, Wolves especially if they lose their top talents.

Top 4, in no order:

Chelsea
Man U
Liverpool
Man City

Chelsea and Man U seem certain. I think Man City will have a rough year surrounded by Tevez drama, but will still do what it takes to retain their Champions League spot. Liverpool and Arsenal are both in rebuilding stages right now, but I feel that Liverpool is in the better position and they will come out of this season the better team.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

I wouldn't exactly say Chelsea is "certain" with the aging squad + new manager not even bought yet.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



King Kenny said:


> I wouldn't exactly say Chelsea is "certain" with the aging squad + new manager not even bought yet.


There is 0 chance that we will be going into next season with the same squad we have right now.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

I understand that. But my point still remains.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

I got a feeling the top 4 will be the same as last year. Arsenal should finish 4th again, despite being title contenders until March, City and Chelsea will buy big, and we're looking like we'll buy big but buy proven Premier League experience. Now guys like Rafael, Smalling, Fabio and Hernandez have a successful season under their belts and can really crack on.

A squad without VDS, Neville and Scholes is going to be weird, especially the latter two. Losing Brown and O'Shea would feel strange too, and hopefully some youth replacement will step up (Morrison, if he stops dicking around, Cleverly, maybe Welbeck for half a season). 

If Liverpool do end up signing the likes of Henderson, Adam, Downing, I can't see them getting anywhere near the top clubs. Signings like Mata could change that, though.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Joel said:


> There is 0 chance that we will be going into next season with the same squad we have right now.


I should quote you on that.

That's terrific.

NO team will be going into the new season with the same squad they have now, you muppet.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



DeeCee said:


> I should quote you on that.
> 
> That's terrific.
> 
> NO team will be going into the new season with the same squad they have now, you muppet.


It has relevance to the post I quoted, clown.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

I wonder if the Anfield derby will be first this time, I can't remember the last time we played at Goodison after Anfield.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

I hope we get a big game on the first day, we usually get promoted teams. I want Liverpool first game.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Norwich have the best chance of the promoted teams at staying up. I shall be quoting this comment at the end of the season to remind you all of my footballing genius


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

QPR has the best chance of staying up imo.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Top 10 finish would do me very nicely. Ben Arfa and Gosling pretty much new signings as well as anyone else we sign, so we SHOULD do well.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Tiote..that's all you need.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Evo said:


> Chelsea's gotta take the title back, but it won't happen if Roman doesn't get his head on straight.
> 
> Of the new teams, I'd expect QPR to stay up for sure, and possibly Swansea. Don't see much promise for Norwich, unfortunately.
> 
> Relegated teams: Norwich, Wigan, and Blackburn/Wolves. Predictable list, but I really think that's how it's going to shape up. If Wigan loses N'Zogbia to another team, they've got just about zero chance of staying up, and the same goes for Blackburn and Wolves with their stars, Wolves especially if they lose their top talents.
> 
> Top 4, in no order:
> 
> Chelsea
> Man U
> Liverpool
> Man City
> 
> Chelsea and Man U seem certain. I think Man City will have a rough year surrounded by Tevez drama, but will still do what it takes to retain their Champions League spot. Liverpool and Arsenal are both in rebuilding stages right now, but I feel that Liverpool is in the better position and they will come out of this season the better team.


Admittedly I'm finding it hard to predict where Arsenal will finish next season. Their form since losing the league cup final/exiting the champions league was poor but they still ultimately finished 4th. That form could carry on into next season and there is a small chance they could finish outside the top 4 but I say small chance because of some of the individuals in their team such as Van Persie.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



King Kenny said:


> Tiote..that's all you need.


That is very true tbf.

I'm not sure about QPR, but for some reason I think Norwich will do really well.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Too bad Tiote picks up that many yellows, he's guaranteed to miss a handful of games. :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Paul Scholes is having his testimonial against New York Cosmos, which means Cantona back at Old Trafford 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

united fans: how much is rooney's weekly earnings? i'm trying to convince a united fan i know that sneijder won't come because of not being able to meet his wage demands


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

reports suggested either £250,000 or £175,000,


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Half as much as he'll be earning halfway through next season. :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

The papers say £250,000 a week but I dunno if we would (or could) pay that much.

I'd say it's £200,000-ish.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Sneijder doesn't want to move anyway. Which sucks, but that's life.

Modric and Pastore are both looking like they want to move though. Both would cost £40m+ though.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

The ideal situation for me, as a EPL fan, would be:

- Nasri stays at Arsenal.
- Cesc goes to City. 
- Modric to United.
- Pastore comes to Chelsea.

I'm finding it difficult to "predict" that Arsenal will finish out of the top-4. Manchester United is the only certain entry to the top-2. For Chelsea, it all depends on the players they bring in. If they can strengthen the squad with Pastore and some supporting midfield players along with Lukaku, Chelsea would have a very strong side--both for the Premier League and the Champions League.

For Man City, it all depends on Tevez. If he stays and Man City buy a creative midfield player along with Silva, Man City will hold up strongly and challenge for #2 position. If Tevez goes, they need to bring Aguero, but as great as Aguero is, he's not Carlitos by any means.

For Arsenal, ugh, a striker please and defensive players. This will ensure a top-3 placing and with Liverpool hitting hard and their sole focus being the League, I really think, Liverpool could make something out of it.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Arsenal just need to buy players who aren't made of glass.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

It will be Liverpool's season this year.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



King Kenny said:


> I wouldn't exactly say Chelsea is "certain" with the aging squad + new manager not even bought yet.


I would.

Considering what they fought back from last season to finish 2nd, it's fairly comfortable to say that I'm not worried. If they can battle back from a completely unjust firing of their assistant manager, chaos in the locker room because of it, and a myriad of injuries to finish 2nd with the squad that they had, then with a new system in place and a refreshed squad, they're going to be just fine.


DeeCee said:


> I should quote you on that.
> 
> That's terrific.
> 
> NO team will be going into the new season with the same squad they have now, you muppet.


Are you kidding me with this post? This is one of the finest displays of assholery I've seen in quite a while.


----------



## D17

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

I can see *United *winning the title.

It will be the same old story for Arsenal and Liverpool, although Liverpool will better Arsenal this time around.

For City, I will say 3rd, Maybe a cup along the way again too.

As for Chelsea, they're going to be strong as usual, seemingly in a transitional phase, with Neymar on the radar, Torres should be banging in the goals, Luiz, Ramires etc. Different team very much from the 2009-2010 season, be interesting to see if they can fucntion as well.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Seriously guys? Chelsea will definitely finish top 4 with Arsenal, United & Citeh. Liverpool wll be fighting it out with Spurs for Europa League :lmao As an Arsenal fan, I think we can definitely win the PL *IF *we bring in experience and clear out the deadwood (Bendtner, Eboue, Denilson, Diaby etc. etc. I thourougly enjoy having a good laugh at Liverpool fans though. They sign two average, unproven players for 55 MILLION and the they think they are the shit and that they're going to challenge for the PL, Dalglish is fucking clueless. United have an average squad, IMO, but they have the biggest drive in the league. Where Arsenal would draw, United would win. 

Ideal Arsenal set up:
GK: Szczesny​LB: Baines​ CB: Vermaelen CB: Cahill​ RB: Sagna​DMF: IDEALLY - Tiote/Veloso 
CM: Wilshere CM: Fabregas​LWF: Hazard​ CF: Van Persie​ RWF: Nasri​
Other possible signings - Higuain, Benzema, Samba, Stekelenburg, Melo

Predictions for all 3 trophies:-

Premier League - CAN'T decide between Arsenal & United (If all goes to plan in the transfer market.)

FA Cup - Chelsea

Carling Cup - Arsenal

People have been saying for the past 5 years we won't get in-to the top 4, so please, don't make me laugh.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> Seriously guys? Chelsea will definitely finish top 4 with Arsenal, United & Citeh. Liverpool wll be fighting it out with Spurs for Europa League :lmao As an Arsenal fan, I think we can definitely win the PL *IF *we bring in experience and clear out the deadwood (Bendtner, Eboue, Denilson, Diaby etc. etc. I thourougly enjoy having a good laugh at Liverpool fans though. They sign two average, unproven players for 55 MILLION and the they think they are the shit and that they're going to challenge for the PL, Dalglish is fucking clueless. United have an average squad, IMO, but they have the biggest drive in the league. Where Arsenal would draw, United would win.
> 
> Ideal Arsenal set up:
> GK: Szczesny​LB: Baines​ CB: Vermaelen CB: Cahill​ RB: Sagna​DMF: IDEALLY - Tiote/Veloso
> CM: Wilshere CM: Fabregas​LWF: Hazard​ CF: Van Persie​ RWF: Nasri​
> Other possible signings - Higuain, Benzema, Samba, Stekelenburg, Melo
> 
> Predictions for all 3 trophies:-
> 
> Premier League - CAN'T decide between Arsenal & United (If all goes to plan in the transfer market.)
> 
> FA Cup - Chelsea
> 
> Carling Cup - Arsenal
> 
> People have been saying for the past 5 years we won't get in-to the top 4, so please, don't make me laugh.


Veloso? Really. Your ideal Arsenal side includes Miguel Veloso. Gotta question a player who apparently has Real Madrid chasing him then ends up at Genoa.

Benzema is possible. Higuian isnt. Mourinho loves him. He isnt going to sell him.

Edin Hazard has stated about 4 times this window he isnt leaving France. So i dont believe much in the report about us opening talks i think its just arseblog making up shite again. 

I cant believe you want fabregas to stay. Im actually shocked at that..


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Arsenal won't get Benzema. And, Mourinho has stated that Higuian is staying at RM. As much as I'd love Higuian at Arsenal, it's never, ever happening.

If RM get Aguero, which is a possibility--albeit massively unpopular--because of what Aguero has been saying, then Benzema is done, especially since reports are suggesting that Adebayor may stay at Real for another season.

Arsenal should get Benzema though. :side:

Alternatively, if Tevez leaves City, Mourinho will most likely get him and City will get hold of Aguero.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Gunner14 said:


> Veloso? Really. Your ideal Arsenal side includes Miguel Veloso. Gotta question a player who apparently has Real Madrid chasing him then ends up at Genoa.
> 
> Benzema is possible. Higuian isnt. Mourinho loves him. He isnt going to sell him.
> 
> Edin Hazard has stated about 4 times this window he isnt leaving France. So i dont believe much in the report about us opening talks i think its just arseblog making up shite again.
> 
> I cant believe you want fabregas to stay. Im actually shocked at that..


We need one of Fab or Nasri to stay. I would be happy to see Fab go, but we won't be able to get anyone better, Fab is the best CM in the world IMO. Barca won't buy him either, they don't have the 55 mil we want. They are in serious financial trouble, and I couldn't be happier. I could see Higuain going, eventually. Mourinho wants to build a completely new team. Don't underestimate Veloso, he is a top, top player. You have to think these are IDEAL players, not DREAM players, we don't spend money we don't have like the Scousers & United. Hazard will leave, never take a player's word...


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> Fab is the best CM in the world IMO.


Erm, what?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Seb said:


> Erm, what?


Xavi and Iniesta are amazing, and both of them have been on the top of my CM lists regularly, but looking back on what Fabregas has achieved at 23, in terms of general play is remarkable. He is the natural heir to Xavi, and will be considered better by everyone else, IMO he already is... His passing is sublime - he actuall scores goals :shocked: and reads the game unbelievably. I would love to see how Xavi & Iniesta would fare over here, not as good as Fab in my estimations...


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> We need one of Fab or Nasri to stay. I would be happy to see Fab go, but we won't be able to get anyone better, Fab is the best CM in the world IMO. Barca won't buy him either, they don't have the 55 mil we want. They are in serious financial trouble, and I couldn't be happier. I could see Higuain going, eventually. Mourinho wants to build a completely new team. Don't underestimate Veloso, he is a top, top player. You have to think these are IDEAL players, not DREAM players, we don't spend money we don't have like the Scousers & United. Hazard will leave, never take a player's word...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...d-125m-shirt-deal-Qatar-buy-way-football.html

As well as the Champions league funds. im sure if they want him Barcelona will be like all the rest and just ignore the debt. I remember last year they claimed to be in serious financial trouble then signed David Villa lol.

I watch alot of Serie A and there are many players in that league better than Miguel Veloso. Andrea Poli, Gokhan Inler, Kwadwo Asamoah are all achievable and all better players. 

REally we dont even need either to stay. Fabregas was shocking last year because he doesnt want to be here so he's as good as gone anyway so really its only Nasri to replace. and 1 player is replaceable. Even without signing anoyone Song Ramsey and Arshavin central isnt much different than Song Wilshere Nasri most common midfield this term.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> Xavi and Iniesta are amazing, and both of them have been on the top of my CM lists regularly, but looking back on what Fabregas has achieved at 23, in terms of general play is remarkable. He is the natural heir to Xavi, and will be considered better by everyone else, IMO he already is... His passing is sublime - he actuall scores goals :shocked: and reads the game unbelievably. I would love to see how Xavi & Iniesta would fare over here, not as good as Fab in my estimations...


Xavi and Iniesta are in a different league to Fabregas. Both have achieved far more at club level than Fabregas, and at international level they lead Spain to the European Championship and World Cup - whilst Fabregas sat on the bench. Spain played 4 central midfielders at the World Cup over Fabregas. So that's complete nonsense. Saying Xavi and Iniesta wouldn't fare well over here is also laughable. They had no problem embarrassing the top two teams in England this year. In fact at the Camp Nou, Fabregas was completely anonymous, whilst Wilshere put in a MOTM performance at the Emirates and was the only Arsenal player to show any fight in the return leg.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Seb said:


> Xavi and Iniesta are in a different league to Fabregas. Both have achieved far more at club level than Fabregas, and at international level they lead Spain to the European Championship and World Cup - whilst Fabregas sat on the bench. Spain played 4 central midfielders at the World Cup over Fabregas. Saying Xavi and Iniesta wouldn't fare well over here is also laughable. They had no problem embarrassing the top two teams in England this year. In fact at the Camp Nou, Fabregas was completely anonymous, whilst Wilshere put in a MOTM performance at the Emirates an*d was the only Arsenal player to show any fight in the return leg*.


Bit harsh. V.Persie was well up for it too up for it. Which led to his ridiculous red. But pretty much. When your sat in the stands and see the keeper go off with a sore finger you know something isnt right with the side adrenaline wise.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Van Persie wasn't even fully fit. His red card was ridiculous, but he hardly did much before that. He didn't have any shots on goal until the one that got him sent off. I would say that was Arsenal's only shot of the game, but it was effectively just him (inadvertently) kicking the ball away as he was offside.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Gunner14 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...d-125m-shirt-deal-Qatar-buy-way-football.html
> 
> As well as the Champions league funds. im sure if they want him Barcelona will be like all the rest and just ignore the debt. I remember last year they claimed to be in serious financial trouble then signed David Villa lol.
> 
> I watch alot of Serie A and there are many players in that league better than Miguel Veloso. Andrea Poli, Gokhan Inler, Kwadwo Asamoah are all achievable and all better players.
> 
> REally we dont even need either to stay. Fabregas was shocking last year because he doesnt want to be here so he's as good as gone anyway so really its only Nasri to replace. and 1 player is replaceable. Even without signing anoyone Song Ramsey and Arshavin central isnt much different than Song Wilshere Nasri most common midfield this term.


A 125 mil deal won't stop their debt. It will grow if they keep buying players. They don't need Fab or Sanchez. It's a dilemma as if we sell him then we get way under what we should get, although a lot of people want him gone, and we want the money. I don't watch a lot of Serie A, so I'll take your word for it. I heard Inler was a great player. We have 40 mil plus player sales, so potentially we could have upwards of a 100 mil, and we need to spend every penny of it. We have top youngsters coming through who can replace squad players who will leave, Lansbury, JET, Miyaichi (if he gets a permit) Afobe etc. 

And mark my words, Chuks Aneke will be TOP.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> A 125 mil deal won't stop their debt. It will grow if they keep buying players. They don't need Fab or Sanchez. It's a dilemma as if we sell him then we get way under what we should get, although a lot of people want him gone, and we want the money. I don't watch a lot of Serie A, so I'll take your word for it. I heard Inler was a great player. We have 40 mil plus player sales, so potentially we could have upwards of a 100 mil, and we need to spend every penny of it. We have top youngsters coming through who can replace squad players who will leave, Lansbury, JET, Miyaichi (if he gets a permit) Afobe etc.
> 
> And mark my words, Chuks Aneke will be TOP.


Its a start though. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jun/09/barcelona-bojan-krkic-transfer-budget

hardly a crippling debt. They will come out of debt a year after us (if you believe the reports).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Seb said:


> Xavi and Iniesta are in a different league to Fabregas. Both have achieved far more at club level than Fabregas, and at international level they lead Spain to the European Championship and World Cup - whilst Fabregas sat on the bench. Spain played 4 central midfielders at the World Cup over Fabregas. So that's complete nonsense. Saying Xavi and Iniesta wouldn't fare well over here is also laughable. They had no problem embarrassing the top two teams in England this year. In fact at the Camp Nou, Fabregas was completely anonymous, whilst Wilshere put in a MOTM performance at the Emirates and was the only Arsenal player to show any fight in the return leg.


It's laughable that you think playing Arsenal & United months aparts equals playing in the EPL. I want to see them play the likes of Stoke week in week out, then we would see if they are the "best CMs in the world". 

It's also laughable if you think being a part of a great team and winning trophies means you are the best in the world. Xavi & Iniesta didn't do it alone... And whatever del Bosque thinks of Fab is irrelevant too. He can't be seen by ANYONE as being at least 3rd choice and IMO he should start every game, don't forget he was the one who opened up Holland for Iniesta to score... You've obviously given in-to media hype. 



Seb said:


> Van Persie wasn't even fully fit. His red card was ridiculous, but he hardly did much before that. He didn't have any shots on goal until the one that got him sent off. I would say that was Arsenal's only shot of the game, but it was effectively just him (inadvertently) kicking the ball away as he was offside.


Most Arsenal fans aren't upset that Van Persie was sent off so we didn't have a credible striker - it was that we had to play with 10 men against Barca, and 11 of Arsenal's men is hard to hold Barca back. It would have been completely different if RVP would have stayed on the pitch.



Gunner14 said:


> Its a start though.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jun/09/barcelona-bojan-krkic-transfer-budget
> 
> hardly a crippling debt. They will come out of debt a year after us (if you believe the reports).


And the Glazers said United would be in safe hands...


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> And the Glazers said United would be in safe hands...


4 league titles since the Glazers took over. 3 champions league finals. Free spending whenever they feel like it. 

Pretty safe to me. They seem a weird bunch the Glazers but financially they seem screwed on but backwards if that makes any sense..


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> It's laughable that you think playing Arsenal & United months aparts equals playing in the EPL. I want to see them play the likes of Stoke week in week out, then we would see if they are the "best CMs in the world".


They can embarrass Arsenal and Man Utd, win the World Cup, but they'd fall to the mighty Stoke?

:lmao



> It's also laughable if you think being a part of a great team and winning trophies means you are the best in the world. Xavi & Iniesta didn't do it alone... *And whatever del Bosque thinks of Fab is irrelevant too.* He can't be seen by ANYONE as being at least 3rd choice and IMO he should start every game, don't forget he was the one who opened up Holland for Iniesta to score... You've obviously given in-to media hype.


No it isn't. Del Bosque won the World Cup with that Spanish side, i'd say his opinion of players is perfectly justified. He's the fifth choice midfielder for his national team, and deservedly so.

I haven't given into media hype, i've watched Xavi and Iniesta boss games against the best teams in the world, you're just a delusional Arsenal fan. I thought the Man Utd fans on here were biased, but you take it to a whole new level. Fabregas better than Xavi or Iniesta? Come on man.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Gunner14 said:


> 4 league titles since the Glazers took over. 3 champions league finals. Free spending whenever they feel like it.
> 
> Pretty safe to me. They seem a weird bunch the Glazers but financially they seem screwed on but backwards if that makes any sense..


Even though they are winning trophies, it doesn't mean they are financially stable.

As Alan Sugar said a few weeks back - this country NEEDS a big club to die to make people realise football clubs are businesses. If a company had the kind of debt United had they would have folded a looong time ago.



Seb said:


> They can embarrass Arsenal and Man Utd, win the World Cup, but they'd fall to the mighty Stoke?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. Del Bosque won the World Cup with that Spanish side, i'd say his opinion of players is perfectly justified. He's the fifth choice midfielder for his national team, and deservedly so.
> 
> I haven't given into media hype, i've watched Xavi and Iniesta boss games against the best teams in the world, you're just a delusional Arsenal fan. I thought the Man Utd fans on here were biased, but you take it to a whole new level. Fabregas better than Xavi or Iniesta? Come on man.


You obviously misunderstood me. Playing teams like Stoke and Bolton week in week out is MUCH harder than playing NOTHING teams like Levante & Getafe week in week out. I could win the World Cup with COMMITTED Spanish players like that, come on. 

DELUSIONAL? Huh? If you read my other posts I have stated my opinions, and none of them have been pro Arsenal. Fab might not even be here next season and msot Arsenal fans would say he is a bad player because of it, that is being delusional. If I was delusional I would say Arsenal are the best team in the world. All I have said that could be considered 'pro-Arsenal' is saying that Fab is the best CM in the world, IN MY OPINION. You seriously need to consider opinions other than the media when they say Xavi & Iniesta are the best players in the world - end of discussion. There are OTHER opinions and when people find things other than 'popular opinions' they retort with baseless derogatory statements.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> Even though they are winning trophies, it doesn't mean they are financially stable.
> 
> As Alan Sugar said a few weeks back - this country NEEDS a big club to die to make people realise football clubs are businesses. If a company had the kind of debt United had they would have folded a looong time ago.


No club is financially stable. If Sky Sports goes bust tomorrow the entire premiership is [email protected] In terms of continuing to function United will be debt free making minimum payments in about 7000 years. This bond system they had in place seems to have cleared one of the hedge funds so with my limited knowledge and little care about Man Utd finances i think for a club that effectively bought itself there safe. If they get any real trouble they'll just sell to the Red Knights and run off back to America anyway. You dont turn don a 1 billion pound offer if you have any doubts over being able to manage the levels of debt.

But i agree a Man Utd, Liverpool or a chelsea needs to die to get all this debt repaid.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

I just can't even fathom someone putting Fabregas over Xavi and Iniesta. And I don't do that media hype, either. I watch players play.

You're going to be greatly disappointed if Barca picks him up and he sits behind Xavi and Iniesta. Those two guys are so superior to him, it's not even funny. I really, really just never even considered it worthy of comparison. That's like comparing Andy Carroll to Thierry Henry.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Evo said:


> I just can't even fathom someone putting Fabregas over Xavi and Iniesta. And I don't do that media hype, either. I watch players play.
> 
> You're going to be greatly disappointed if Barca picks him up and he sits behind Xavi and Iniesta. Those two guys are so superior to him, it's not even funny. I really, really just never even considered it worthy of comparison. That's like comparing Andy Carroll to Thierry Henry.


Agree to disgree. No-one agrees with me on it, bar a few - but it's my opinion. I remember a few years back on Liverpool boards everyone was saying he was the best CM then. How Barca have changed the world [sigh] 

Best team ever?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

I don't know why you're so stubborn to dispute that it's bandwagon talk or the media's fault. Is it really so impossible for there to be people out there with actual opinions?

The media did nothing. Barca did nothing. Xavi and Iniesta have proven themselves time and time again, and that is my only basis for my valuation of their talent. It's their "fault," and no one else's.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Evo said:


> I just can't even fathom someone putting Fabregas over Xavi and Iniesta. And I don't do that media hype, either. I watch players play.
> 
> You're going to be greatly disappointed if Barca picks him up and he sits behind Xavi and Iniesta. Those two guys are so superior to him, it's not even funny. I really, really just never even considered it worthy of comparison. That's like comparing Andy Carroll to Thierry Henry.


But Andy Carroll was bought for more than Henry. Clearly he's much better. He's also English.

And as for Iniesta and Xavi, while i wouldnt call them the best ever, there is no doubting how brilliant they are. Spain and Barca are dominating like crazy from that tandem.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Evo said:


> I don't know why you're so stubborn to dispute that it's bandwagon talk or the media's fault. Is it really so impossible for there to be people out there with actual opinions?
> 
> The media did nothing. Barca did nothing. Xavi and Iniesta have proven themselves time and time again, and that is my only basis for my valuation of their talent. It's their "fault," and no one else's.


I'm not stubborn. I am open to any opinions about anything. I would be the last to laugh at someone saying something credible that doesn't sound right to a lot of people - e.g. A lot of people would laught at Tiote being a top drawer player.

If you think someone is the best player in the world then that's your opinion and I won't argue with it, I will disagree with it but not argue with it.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> You obviously misunderstood me. Playing teams like Stoke and Bolton week in week out is MUCH harder than playing NOTHING teams like Levante & Getafe week in week out. I could win the World Cup with COMMITTED Spanish players like that, come on.


You obviously don't understand the fact that humiliating teams like Arsenal and Man Utd, and winning the World Cup is MUCH harder than playing NOTHING teams like Stoke and Bolton.

It's a long standing joke in football "Could Messi perform on a rainy night in Stoke", but you actually seem to be using this as a logical argument.



> ] DELUSIONAL? Huh? If you read my other posts I have stated my opinions, and none of them have been pro Arsenal. Fab might not even be here next season and msot Arsenal fans would say he is a bad player because of it, that is being delusional. If I was delusional I would say Arsenal are the best team in the world. All I have said that could be considered 'pro-Arsenal' is saying that Fab is the best CM in the world, IN MY OPINION. You seriously need to consider opinions other than the media when they say Xavi & Iniesta are the best players in the world - end of discussion. There are OTHER opinions and when people find things other than 'popular opinions' they retort with baseless derogatory statements.


You are delusional. You said Fabregas is better than Xavi and Iniesta. That is delusional. There is no logic behind that opinion. It doesn't make any sense whatsoever. It's like the guy on here who thinks Tevez is better than Messi. 

You make yourself foolish by saying Xavi and Iniesta are media hype, when they peform week in week out, usually with Messi the one actually getting the media hype. I saw every Barcelona game this season and these players boss games against the best, the last two times they've played Arsenal and Man Utd, in big champions league games, those two sides managed one shot on target between them and have had less than 30% of possession.

Fabregas is a bench player for Spain, behind 4 other central midfielders. He was made to look anonymous last time he came up against Xavi and Iniesta. By the way, the best players in the world are Messi and Ronaldo. 

But as far as midfield goes, Xavi and Iniesta are in a different league to anyone else. I actually like Fabregas, he might even be the best midfielder in the premier league (along with Modric). But he's nowhere near those two.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> You obviously misunderstood me. Playing teams like Stoke and Bolton week in week out is MUCH harder than playing NOTHING teams like Levante & Getafe week in week out. I could win the World Cup with COMMITTED Spanish players like that, come on.


Levante and Getafe are both better than shit and shake like shitting dog sides like Stoke and Bolton. unlike the bottom half of the premiership the bottom half of La Liga can play football. They don't go out in games to try to draw 0-0.

Some people dont respect that. Others do. No right or wrong in it i guess but they are clearly no more nothing than Bolton and Stoke.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Xavi and Iniesta are irreplaceable imo however there is a lot to be said for Fabregas and his contribution to Spain's world cup run. Every time he came on he made his nation look more deadly, dangerous and likely to score. In particular he really helped out in that tough game against Paraguay.

Talk of Xavi and Iniesta not being able to cut it against the premiership mid-table sides is ludicrous.
Maybe in the old days when the sport was a lot rougher and players could get away with more aggression but not today. If Arsenal can dominate mid-table sides, Barca definitely can.



> It's like the guy on here who thinks Tevez is better than Messi.


Tell me about it. There was another guy on here trying to convince everyone that the champions league was on the same level as the world cup. Hysterical eh. Also just saying that Ronaldo and Messi are the best players in the world doesn't make it so. That's not a fact. When it comes down to it Ronaldo quite simply doesn't bring it in enough big matches whereas lots of other world class talents do. Is he a valuable league player? - without a shadow of a doubt and there is perhaps no-one more annoying to play against for all those unfortunate la liga teams. However on the grandest stages he has a history of underperforming whereas the likes of Messi, Xavi and Iniesta thrive in big match situations.

When Ronaldo helps to single-handedly knock out a big team in the champions league by dribbling the ball past their entire defence to create something magical I'll start to believe that he's the world's second best footballer.


----------



## impjim

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Gunner14 said:


> Levante and Getafe are both better than shit and shake like shitting dog sides like Stoke and Bolton. unlike the bottom half of the premiership the bottom half of La Liga can play football. They don't go out in games to try to draw 0-0.
> 
> Some people dont respect that. Others do. No right or wrong in it i guess but they are clearly no more nothing than Bolton and Stoke.


Are you saying that Stoke go out and try to draw games? Because correct me if I misinterpreted that but Stoke only drew 7 Premier League games last season, the joint lowest in the league. And in La Liga, which is also a 38 game season Getafe drew 8 and Levente 9. Also out of those four teams Bolton scored the most amount of goals whilst Levente scored the least.

And whilst we are on it. Levente had three 0-0s. Getafe two. Bolton one and Stoke one.

So if Bolton and Stoke apparently go out and try to get 0-0 draws then they don't do a very good job of it!


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



impjim said:


> Are you saying that Stoke go out and try to draw games? Because correct me if I misinterpreted that but Stoke only drew 7 Premier League games last season, the joint lowest in the league. And in La Liga, which is also a 38 game season Getafe drew 8 and Levente 9. Also out of those four teams Bolton scored the most amount of goals whilst Levente scored the least.
> 
> And whilst we are on it. Levente had three 0-0s. Getafe two. Bolton one and Stoke one.
> 
> So if Bolton and Stoke apparently go out and try to get 0-0 draws then they don't do a very good job of it!


No im saying Stoke and Bolton go out with stop tactics. And id rather watch Levante and Getafe over those two sides.

The going out to draw games was a comment about a whole of English football and spanish football.


----------



## impjim

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Gunner14 said:


> No im saying Stoke and Bolton go out with stop tactics. And id rather watch Levante and Getafe over those two sides.
> 
> The going out to draw games was a comment about a whole of English football and spanish football.


I agree that Stoke and Bolton aren't really the most attractive teams to watch but I think the "stop" tactics used by them are simply there because the quality of football in the Premier League is so high. For teams like Stoke and Bolton, who have good enough teams to stay in the league, but not really to excell in the top 10, the supposed rough tactics ensure that they win enough games each season to stay up.

In England, outside of the Premier League, you see similar tactics all over the place. I've watched league 2 football for the last 10 seasons (but my team got relegated so fuck them) and I saw countless teams that would come and defend like crazy and try and take advantage of one or two chances. To be honest it was a tatic my club couldn't replicate which might be why they got relegated! 

So really whilst it is sort of boring to watch (and yes I would prefer to watch most other teams of Stoke and Bolton) the tactics are being used for a good reason, I mean I don't think Stoke would do very well if they tried to play like Barcelona because they just don't have the team for it!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

wow, the muppetry has started early this year. Fabregas better than Xavi/Iniesta? Arsenal are going to win after signing half a dozen players? Xavi/Iniesta/Barca would struggle with Bolton and Stoke? :lmao going to be a very amusing season watching Cactwma tearing his hair out.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Why do people think players from outside England don't have teams like Bolton and Stoke in their leagues?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Rush said:


> wow, the muppetry has started early this year. Fabregas better than Xavi/Iniesta? Arsenal are going to win after signing half a dozen players? Xavi/Iniesta/Barca would struggle with Bolton and Stoke? :lmao going to be a very amusing season watching Cactwma tearing his hair out.


yeah, wonderful.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Henry Hill said:


> Tell me about it. There was another guy on here trying to convince everyone that the champions league was on the same level as the world cup. Hysterical eh. Also just saying that Ronaldo and Messi are the best players in the world doesn't make it so. That's not a fact. When it comes down to it Ronaldo quite simply doesn't bring it in enough big matches whereas lots of other world class talents do. Is he a valuable league player? - without a shadow of a doubt and there is perhaps no-one more annoying to play against for all those unfortunate la liga teams. However on the grandest stages he has a history of underperforming whereas the likes of Messi, Xavi and Iniesta thrive in big match situations.
> 
> When Ronaldo helps to single-handedly knock out a big team in the champions league by dribbling the ball past their entire defence to create something magical I'll start to believe that he's the world's second best footballer.


Actually that wasn't quite what I said, the point I made was that the Champions League has reached a level now where winning the World Cup isn't the be all and end all in identifying a truly special player. The World Cup will always be the pinnacle of football.

I actually agree with most of this post, Ronaldo has let himself down in big games before, however you can't just dismiss Ronaldo's consistent goalscoring, and he has also performed in some big games before, he's scored some big goals in cup finals and knockout games before. Also, Messi and Ronaldo have won the last 3 World Player of the Year awards, and that's the closest thing to fact that you'll get in this discussion.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

The World Cup is still the "grandest stage" but it has dropped dramatically in quality.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



impjim said:


> I agree that Stoke and Bolton aren't really the most attractive teams to watch but I think the "stop" tactics used by them are simply there because the quality of football in the Premier League is so high. For teams like Stoke and Bolton, who have good enough teams to stay in the league, but not really to excell in the top 10, the supposed rough tactics ensure that they win enough games each season to stay up.
> 
> In England, outside of the Premier League, you see similar tactics all over the place. I've watched league 2 football for the last 10 seasons (but my team got relegated so fuck them) and I saw countless teams that would come and defend like crazy and try and take advantage of one or two chances. To be honest it was a tatic my club couldn't replicate which might be why they got relegated!
> 
> So really whilst it is sort of boring to watch (and yes I would prefer to watch most other teams of Stoke and Bolton) the tactics are being used for a good reason, I mean I don't think Stoke would do very well if they tried to play like Barcelona because they just don't have the team for it!


And thats the point im making. Levante, Osasasuna, Getafe, Real Sociedad, Malaga, Hercules etc all go out every week to actually play football.

They ont go out with shite english thug tactics of let him know you're there etc.... which is why they are better. They aren't scared to play against big clubs They'd rather get smashed playing football than be branded as thugs like the english.

But like i said some people (English people) like that. Footballing fans don't. But there are alot of football 'fans' in the country who resent the likes of Arsenal for playing football.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

i resent arsenal for trying to find the magic goal every single time. A scrappy goal counts just the same as a well worked one and it seems that Arsenal spurn so many goals by trying to be too cute in the opponants 18 yard box.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

One of the many reasons why Arsenal have failed over the years is because they try to walk it in the net.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Rush said:


> wow, the muppetry has started early this year. Fabregas better than Xavi/Iniesta? Arsenal are going to win after signing half a dozen players? Xavi/Iniesta/Barca would struggle with Bolton and Stoke? :lmao going to be a very amusing season watching Cactwma tearing his hair out.


We should have won 10/11 EASILY. If we had balls and experience we could have won it. We are in a good situation, everyone is panicking and buying young players to freshen up their squad, and we need what no-one seems to be looking for, experience. 

And hey, what would football be without tearing your hair out? No seasons go perfect. :lmao

Looks like the deals are getting tied up for Gervinho & Chamberlain - not too impressed but hey, we don't have big money to spend, and anyone is an improvement over Bendtner. Praying to God we get another striker and two CBs and 1 world class DM.



> One of the many reasons why Arsenal have failed over the years is because they try to walk it in the net.


This is true sometimes but i 09/10 we scored the most goals from outside the box... 

Walking it in-to the net is the least of our problems. We need to get a decent wage structure so players like Diaby aren't getting 60k a week.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Rush said:


> i resent arsenal for trying to find the magic goal every single time. A scrappy goal counts just the same as a well worked one and it seems that Arsenal spurn so many goals by trying to be too cute in the opponants 18 yard box.





King Kenny said:


> One of the many reasons why Arsenal have failed over the years is because they try to walk it in the net.


Part of it isnt about trying to be too cute we just have no1 with the balls to take a chance. Massive aura of a fear of failure around our club. No1 wants to be the one to miss.

Most frustrating game was in CL a few years ago 3-2 down on aggregate to bayern munich another goal would have put us through on away goals rule and we went 10 minutes in the bayern half without having a shot.



cactwma said:


> We should have won 10/11 EASILY. If we had balls and experience we could have won it. We are in a good situation, everyone is panicking and buying young players to freshen up their squad, and we need what no-one seems to be looking for, experience.
> 
> And hey, what would football be without tearing your hair out? No seasons go perfect. :lmao
> 
> Looks like the deals are getting tied up for Gervinho & Chamberlain - not too impressed but hey, we don't have big money to spend, and anyone is an improvement over Bendtner. Praying to God we get another striker and two CBs and 1 world class DM.


THis is a point i was making in the transfers thread. WE need so much to our 1st team and we're going to blow a massive chunk of our budget on a shit version of theo walcott. When barely any of the young players we ever sign ever make it to our 1st team anyway. Such a waste of time, money and effort. For the amount we're going to piss down the toilet on the shit theo walcott we could sign Scott Parker.

Really like Gervinho though  he could become the 2nd new signing ever to make it on the back of a replica shirt. (only new signing ive ever had when they've is Reyes)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Gunner14 said:


> Part of it isnt about trying to be too cute we just have no1 with the balls to take a chance. Massive aura of a fear of failure around our club. No1 wants to be the one to miss.
> 
> Most frustrating game was in CL a few years ago 3-2 down on aggregate to bayern munich another goal would have put us through on away goals rule and we went 10 minutes in the bayern half without having a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> THis is a point i was making in the transfers thread. WE need so much to our 1st team and we're going to blow a massive chunk of our budget on a shit version of theo walcott. When barely any of the young players we ever sign ever make it to our 1st team anyway. Such a waste of time, money and effort. For the amount we're going to piss down the toilet on the shit theo walcott we could sign Scott Parker.
> 
> Really like Gervinho though  he could become the 2nd new signing ever to make it on the back of a replica shirt. (only new signing ive ever had when they've is Reyes)


Citeh are trying to hijack the deal for Gervinho. I despise Citeh and EVERYTHING they do. The most disgusting story is the infamous De Jong & Palacios story when Tottenham wanted to sign both. They have zero respect for other clubs and their fans are getting arrogant shits too. 

Chamblerlain will come good but 12 mil is ridiculous. I've seen him play and he looks the real deal, although isn't like Theo TOO much. 

De Rossi would be my absolute DREAM signing that COULD be possible. Chiellini would be another, but he would cost around 20 mil - I would prefer him over Cahill for another 3 mil. Don't know if Hazard will go, Cabaye & Gervinho are leaving - would they want to lose 3 players?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> We should have won 10/11 EASILY.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> Citeh are trying to hijack the deal for Gervinho. I despise Citeh and EVERYTHING they do. The most disgusting story is the infamous De Jong & Palacios story when Tottenham wanted to sign both. They have zero respect for other clubs and their fans are getting arrogant shits too.
> 
> Chamblerlain will come good but 12 mil is ridiculous. I've seen him play and he looks the real deal, although isn't like Theo TOO much.
> 
> De Rossi would be my absolute DREAM signing that COULD be possible. Chiellini would be another, but he would cost around 20 mil - I would prefer him over Cahill for another 3 mil. Don't know if Hazard will go, Cabaye & Gervinho are leaving - would they want to lose 3 players?


Depends how you define come good. People say Djourou, Walcott, Song, Clichy, Denilson, Bendtner all came good in that they progressed through the reserves to the 1st team but all 6 are dog shite when compared to actual quality.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> We should have won 10/11 EASILY. If we had balls and experience we could have won it. We are in a good situation, everyone is panicking and buying young players to freshen up their squad, and we need what no-one seems to be looking for, experience.
> 
> And hey, what would football be without tearing your hair out? No seasons go perfect. :lmao
> 
> Looks like the deals are getting tied up for Gervinho & Chamberlain - not too impressed but hey, we don't have big money to spend, and anyone is an improvement over Bendtner. Praying to God we get another striker and two CBs and 1 world class DM.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true sometimes but i 09/10 we scored the most goals from outside the box...
> 
> Walking it in-to the net is the least of our problems. We need to get a decent wage structure so players like Diaby aren't getting 60k a week.


ifs, buts, could, should, but you didn't. why are you clutching at straws?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Rush said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Do you watch the PL? fpalm If we hadn't lost the Carling Cup we would have won it, barring the last quarter of the season I never had a doubt in my mind we were going to win it.



Gunner14 said:


> Depends how you define come good. People say Djourou, Walcott, Song, Clichy, Denilson, Bendtner all came good in that they progressed through the reserves to the 1st team but all 6 are dog shite when compared to actual quality.


Song in 09/10 was awesome, he never strayed too far from the centre, but 10/11 he was trying to score all the fucking time :cussin: Djourou was AMAZING for us this season, holy shit he was the reason we didn't finish out of the top 4, without him I don't know where we would have ended up with the dreaded Squillaci/Kozzer combo. Walcott has been mostly good this season, but Clichy can fuck off to the slums, and I would drive Deni & Bendtner to the airport myself.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> We should have won 10/11 EASILY.





cactwma said:


> their fans are getting arrogant shits too.


good one.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> Do you watch the PL? fpalm If we hadn't lost the Carling Cup we would have won it, barring the last quarter of the season I never had a doubt in my mind we were going to win it.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

There's a reason you lost the carling up. And didn't win anything. You're not good enough, and haven't been for maybe..the past 6 years or so?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

of course i watch the premier league. do you? you finished 12 points off first, you finished 4th. how you say you should've won is beyond me. all you've come up with is if we had this, if we had that etc. Fact is you don't have experience, you don't have quality signings coming through, you don't have players willing to fight for wins bar Wilshire and what you do have is a bunch of arrogant fucks for fans who expect a lot out of some mediocre players. i thought gunner was the more biased arsenal fan on the board but you've far outstripped him. While he comes up with valid points most of the time you just live inside a little dream world where Fabregas is god and Wenger is brilliant.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> Do you watch the PL? fpalm If we hadn't lost the Carling Cup we would have won it, barring the last quarter of the season I never had a doubt in my mind we were going to win it.
> .


:lmao arsenal were first for 1 week of the season in december


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Our title challenge in 08/09 > Arsenal's recent ones. Pushed United to get one of the highest totals in recent memory. It was disappointing yes, but I think we overachieved with that squad - and didn't have the depth to really push on.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

arsenal, finishing 4th in a 2 horse race.

thanks for 3rd.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



King Kenny said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> There's a reason you lost the carling up. And didn't win anything. You're not good enough, and haven't been for maybe..the past 6 years or so?


 



Rush said:


> of course i watch the premier league. do you? you finished 12 points off first, you finished 4th. how you say you should've won is beyond me. all you've come up with is if we had this, if we had that etc. Fact is you don't have experience, you don't have quality signings coming through, you don't have players willing to fight for wins bar Wilshire and what you do have is a bunch of arrogant fucks for fans who expect a lot out of some mediocre players. i thought gunner was the more biased arsenal fan on the board but you've far outstripped him. While he comes up with valid points most of the time you just live inside a little dream world where Fabregas is god and Wenger is brilliant.


Where have I said Wenger is brilliant? Having a different opinion - living in a dream world?  Arsenal fans are not arrogant, Liverpool fans are arrogant, thinking they are still the most important thing in world football after not really doing that much in the last 20 years.



united_07 said:


> :lmao arsenal were first for 1 week of the season in december


Yes, but I knew we would eventually overtake you, we looked like we would win by a landslide. But stupid points dropped to teams like West Brom etc. meant we lost it.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> Do you watch the PL? fpalm If we hadn't lost the Carling Cup we would have won it, barring the last quarter of the season I never had a doubt in my mind we were going to win it.
> 
> Song in 09/10 was awesome, he never strayed too far from the centre, but 10/11 he was trying to score all the fucking time :cussin: Djourou was AMAZING for us this season, holy shit he was the reason we didn't finish out of the top 4, without him I don't know where we would have ended up with the dreaded Squillaci/Kozzer combo. Walcott has been mostly good this season, but Clichy can fuck off to the slums, and I would drive Deni & Bendtner to the airport myself.


Vieira >>> Flamini >Gilberto >>>>> Song. - yeah songs awesome. he's the 4th best defensive midfielder we've had in that last 10 years.

Djourou is also reason why we came 4th. 1 good game 4 bad games. If you honestly class this season from Djourou as 'amazing' then you have a far lower standard of what constitutes a good defender. He even highlighted how limited he is on Saturday when he was the reason England got bk into the game with wild tackles. Also Koscielny vs Barca at emirates better performance than any of Djourous this year.

Mostly good? Not good enough. Walcott or Ljungberg not even close.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Do you not understand simple logic? Anyone say they "could" have won it if it wasn't for those lousy defeats/draws to lower sides. You were first for one week in the whole season, added to the fact you had like 1 win in 12/13 towards the end of the season.

(@ cactwma)


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



King Kenny said:


> Do you not understand simple logic? Anyone say they "could" have won it if it wasn't for those lousy defeats/draws to lower sides. You were first for one week in the whole season, added to the fact you had like 1 win in 12/13 towards the end of the season.
> 
> (@ cactwma)


Really we SHOULD have wo it when you look at the self implosion that shouldnt have been allowed to happen we should really be champions. Being 4-0 up at half time against Newcastle and drawing 4-4, losing at home to west brom. Drawing 0-0 with Wigan, Drawing 2-2 with Westbrom, losing at home to Newcastle. That the 12 points their.

Then you add in the games that just didnt go out way like the 0-0 at Sunderland with the disallowed goal and already thats 2 points clear.

But then you take a step back and look at the games and there is a reason why we didnt win the games listed above. while they SHOULD not of happened its our own fault that it did. Players not caring enough, Fabregas being a douche, shit centre backs, no replacement for V.Persie, No Midfielder to grab the team and say we are not losing this game etc... 

Thats why we dropped from arguably favorites for the title with the fixture run ins to 4th place.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> Where have I said Wenger is brilliant? Having a different opinion - living in a dream world?  Arsenal fans are not arrogant, Liverpool fans are arrogant, thinking they are still the most important thing in world football after not really doing that much in the last 20 years.
> 
> Yes, but I knew we would eventually overtake you, we looked like we would win by a landslide. But stupid points dropped to teams like West Brom etc. meant we lost it.


:lmao 

there's having a different opinion and then there's being delusional.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Gunner14 said:


> Vieira >>> Flamini >Gilberto >>>>> Song. - yeah songs awesome. he's the 4th best defensive midfielder we've had in that last 10 years.
> 
> Djourou is also reason why we came 4th. 1 good game 4 bad games. If you honestly class this season from Djourou as 'amazing' then you have a far lower standard of what constitutes a good defender. He even highlighted how limited he is on Saturday when he was the reason England got bk into the game with wild tackles. Also Koscielny vs Barca at emirates better performance than any of Djourous this year.
> 
> Mostly good? Not good enough. Walcott or Ljungberg not even close.


Wow, do you expect every team to be as good as the 03/04 team? It was one of the best teams ever in England so people really need to stop comparing current Arsenal sides to that era. 

You must be crazy if you don't think Djourou has been outstanding this season. He missed a whole season and played a LOT of games this season. Like Djourou, we would have struggled without Song in 09/10. There is a reason he was the player of the year from many Arsenal fans - along with TV & Cesc. 

Arsenal have had success in short spells, our history isn't as rich as Liverpools or Uniteds, our main success has come in the past 15 years or so, and apart from that we had a good time in the 70s and way back when in the 30s and 40s. People need to stop expecting never ending success. We don't have a big budget, there isn't a lot we can do.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

yeah we should have won the league, damn those teams that were better than us on the day. how dare they.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> We should have won 10/11 EASILY.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Kiz said:


> yeah we should have won the league, damn those teams that were better than us on the day. how dare they.


Thanks for not explaining any points or reading other people's points.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



















thanks for being a moron and not having a clue.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

arsenal fans should join this one

http://www.facebook.com/pages/FIFA-...-something-with-Arsène-Wenger/225865517425997


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*










REALITY CHECK




















edit: or should the newcastle one be REALITY CHEIK? :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

BUT DEY SHULD HAV ONE¬!¬!¬!!¬!¬!


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Some embarrassing posts in this thread tbh. Why are the Aussies embarrassing the English when it comes to football?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Because we clearly know more.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

its alright guys, Fabregas is clearly better than Xavi and Iniesta. It doesn't matter though b/c Xavi is too busy checking out his reflection in every trophy he's won at Barca


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

because no one in australia likes arsenal.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Rush said:


> its alright guys, Fabregas is clearly better than Xavi and Iniesta. It doesn't matter though b/c Xavi is too busy checking out his reflection in every trophy he's won at Barca


:lmao Xavi with the troll face.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> Yes, but I knew we would eventually overtake you, we looked like we would win by a landslide. But stupid points dropped to teams like West Brom etc. meant we lost it.


You knew something that didn't happen would happen? lmao.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

what seeding are arsenal for the champions league group draw?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


>


caption: 

[11-06, 20:30] Kiz if they didnt have the mental strength of a 12 year old losing his virginity, arsenal might do something


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

catwma stop posting yeah?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Kiz said:


> what seeding are arsenal for the champions league group draw?


Doesn't matter, we will qualify anyway. 

We're used to being in the CL. You've been hanging around mid table while we've been in Europe.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

fabregas must have been celebrating that his agent worked out a deal to barca.

YES, I MIGHT WIN SOMETHING. YES YES YES.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> Wow, do you expect every team to be as good as the 03/04 team? It was one of the best teams ever in England so people really need to stop comparing current Arsenal sides to that era.
> 
> You must be crazy if you don't think Djourou has been outstanding this season. He missed a whole season and played a LOT of games this season. Like Djourou, we would have struggled without Song in 09/10. There is a reason he was the player of the year from many Arsenal fans - along with TV & Cesc.
> 
> *Jack Wilshere won player of the year. Top four - Szcezney, Nasri, V.persie, Wilshere. He got ZERO points in the AMSC player of the season where each month all 410 members vote for player of the month. So yeah. Djourou is still no better than an average cb.*
> 
> Arsenal have had success in short spells, our history isn't as rich as Liverpools or Uniteds, our main success has come in the past 15 years or so, and apart from that we had a good time in the 70s and way back when in the 30s and 40s. People need to stop expecting never ending success. We don't have a big budget, there isn't a lot we can do.


Theres lots we can do. Rather than spending 12 million on a kid we can sign two 6 million 1st team players like a Sagna, Rosicky (before his injury). All our best players aside from v.persie and Fab have been ones signed to go straight into the 1st 11. so why waste time on 'potential' when it rarely materializes. 

we've been blessed with trophies since 89 untill 2005. And if this is our darkest hour then we're not doing too badly. But to waste so much time effort and money on kids who turn out shit anyway is just too much to stand for anymore. There are probably at least 30 CBS in the premiership better than Djourou who had better seasons than Djourou. THats why we're 4th not 1st.

On the CL when we go into the qualifier we'll be seeded so will get a lesser club. Should we win that like we should really do but cant take anything for granted with the players we have we will be in Pot 1 of the main champions league draw.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> Doesn't matter, we will qualify anyway.
> 
> We're used to being in the CL. You've been hanging around mid table while we've been in Europe.


you've also been wasting everyone's time for the last 6 years.

but hey, this will be your year, right? maybe your team will stop being pathetic.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Kiz said:


> fabregas must have been celebrating that his agent worked out a deal to barca.
> 
> YES, I MIGHT WIN SOMETHING. YES YES YES.


The image contained Samir, not Cesc, huh?

And I was talking about Song in 9/10, not 10/11...


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

nasri did fuck all after january


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Nasri overjoyed at getting a move as well.

Not sure why you can't just admit you weren't good enough to win the title without the crap.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



King Kenny said:


> nasri did fuck all after january


Agreed. Have I said otherwise?



BkB Hulk said:


> Nasri overjoyed at getting a move as well.
> 
> Not sure why you can't just admit you weren't good enough to win the title without the crap.


No, I'm pretty sure he was celebrating scoring against Citeh. Move if he wants. Don't kiss the badge then try and get an extra 20k a week like Shrek.

We weren't good enough... all I have said is that we should have won it with the opportunity we had..


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Also about how you knew you'd win and how you only lost because of the Carling Cup. Sounds like a whole lot of bullshit and excuses. Arsenal weren't good enough, thus they didn't win. That simple.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



BkB Hulk said:


> Also about how you knew you'd win and how you only lost because of the Carling Cup. Sounds like a whole lot of bullshit and excuses. Arsenal weren't good enough, thus they didn't win. That simple.


I have stated several times we were not good enough. Losing the Carling Cup was a major factor, as many fans will tell you, jesus... Persistent one.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

yes, losing a nothing cup puts a major stumbling block in the heads of apparently top class footballers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

saw the armband and thought it was fabregas. my bad.

same thing applies regardless. maybe arsene can replace him with dem youngsters.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Arsenal players are mentally as fragile as Van Persie's body.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



BkB Hulk said:


> Arsenal players are mentally as fragile as Van Persie's body.


:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Rush said:


> yes, losing a nothing cup puts a major stumbling block in the heads of apparently top class footballers


Confidence, maybe? The most important thing in football?



BkB Hulk said:


> Arsenal players are mentally as fragile as Van Persie's body.


ZOMG  Haven't heard this simile every day for the past 3 years 










/sarcasm


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Sums them up well if losing the Carling Cup dents their confidence that much.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

You saying losing the Carling Cup final fucked with the entire squads confidence for a few months aferwards thus costing them the premier league :lmao are you seriously that blind of a fan? jesus christ.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*










how arsenal spent the run home, presenting to the other teams.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

The Carling Cup did fuck them up in fairness. They finally got it into thier heads they were not good enough and if anything, had overachieved in the past couple of years. Maybe dropping so much from 2nd to 4th will finally make them think about the future, because they're not getting any closer, they're getting further away.

Liverpool are spending money, Spurs are always strong, City are spending money and have a fantastic squad, and will only be hurt by negative tactics by Mancini and Chelsea will be there and there abouts, and then obviously, you have United who are building a side for the future, with players that actually have it in them to succeed at the top level.

Arsenal could well find themselves 4th, or maybe 5th if they don't sort things out next season.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



DeeCee said:


> The Carling Cup did fuck them up in fairness. They finally got it into thier heads they were not good enough and if anything, had overachieved in the past couple of years. Maybe dropping so much from 2nd to 4th will finally make them think about the future, because they're not getting any closer, they're getting further away.
> 
> Liverpool are spending money, Spurs are always strong, City are spending money and have a fantastic squad, and will only be hurt by negative tactics by Mancini and Chelsea will be there and there abouts, and then obviously, you have United who are building a side for the future, with players that actually have it in them to succeed at the top level.
> 
> Arsenal could well find themselves 4th, or maybe 5th if they don't sort things out next season.


..but Arsenal fans claim they had the league won!


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

STFU DICKHEADS!

ARSENAL IS GONNA WIN IT NEXT SEASON!

8*D

(I'd laugh if they did)


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

We're winning it. It's our year. :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

our year for sure :side:

i mean lets face it we should win. actually we should've won this year if we hadn't lost those games and drew a couple as well. so if we don't do that then we've got it in the bag.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

I chuckled a little, i must admit.










But yeah, ITS OUR YEAR NEXT YEAR~!


----------



## wabak

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Are there any sane Arsenal fans on here?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



wabak said:


> Are there any sane Arsenal fans on here?


Mike. think thats about it.


----------



## wabak

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

There's that guy w/ the Berbatov sig as well, he seems mentally stable.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Yeah, St. Stephen is a good poster too.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Rush said:


> edit: or should the newcastle one be REALITY CHEIK? :side:


Reality Cheik, very good :agree:

We're the only fans that are allowed to be "deluded", damn I hate that word.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Yeah Mikey and St Stephen seem the only sane ones here.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Rush said:


> You saying losing the Carling Cup final fucked with the entire squads confidence for a few months aferwards thus costing them the premier league :lmao are you seriously that blind of a fan? jesus christ.


Yes, losing a trophy when you haven't won in 6 years destroys your confidence. YOU must be blind if you couldn't see they were drained of any confidence after that loss.



DeeCee said:


> The Carling Cup did fuck them up in fairness. They finally got it into thier heads they were not good enough and if anything, had overachieved in the past couple of years. Maybe dropping so much from 2nd to 4th will finally make them think about the future, because they're not getting any closer, they're getting further away.
> 
> Liverpool are spending money, Spurs are always strong, City are spending money and have a fantastic squad, and will only be hurt by negative tactics by Mancini and Chelsea will be there and there abouts, and then obviously, you have United who are building a side for the future, with players that actually have it in them to succeed at the top level.
> 
> Arsenal could well find themselves 4th, or maybe 5th if they don't sort things out next season.


We will be in the top 3. Quote me on it. Liverpool are spending money... on average, unproven players. City will be top 3 along with us and United. Chelsea need to spend a LOT to compete next season, IMO. United will either go on to domincate ot fizzle out.

Spurs... :lmao 

Liverpool will be enjoying the Europa League once again. 


And coz having a different opinion = INSANITY. Wow, just wow.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

I wouldnt laugh of Spurs, if they keep their best players, and sign a good striker and perhaps one or two more players they could be up there


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



united_07 said:


> I wouldnt laugh of Spurs, if they keep their best players, and sign a good striker and perhaps one or two more players they could be up there


I think Modric will go. He is a fantastic player, although he was underrated he is becoming overrated, people talk about him as if he is god.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

so let me get this straight cactwma, basically you're saying that every arsenal squad member is about as tough mentally as your average meringue?

Modric won't be going anywhere unless someone brings a fuckload of money to the table.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Rush said:


> so let me get this straight cactwma, basically you're saying that every arsenal squad member is about as tough mentally as your average meringue?


Not quite a meringue :lmao But close. Can you really not see how mentally fragile they were after that?

After we murdered Chelsea in December, we were rolling and full of confidence. This is why we need experience. All of these players are young and have not been through the ordeals of winning trophies.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Arsenal haven't been good enough for a long time. Ever since Viera left they've had to get use to being bullied about by just about every team they ever played. They play like a lesser version of Barcelona (which isn't bad) but you miss chances like them which means not enough goals. You'll always finish a game thinking you should have scored way more goals.


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

If Arsenal sign Scott Parker and either Roger Johnson or Scott Dann then they might actually sustain a challenge for once.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



DR JUPES said:


> Arsenal haven't been good enough for a long time. Ever since Viera left they've had to get use to being bullied about by just about every team they ever played. They play like a lesser version of Barcelona (which isn't bad) but you miss chances like them which means not enough goals. You'll always finish a game thinking you should have scored way more goals.


We don't get bullied by every team.. we boss most games in possession. Our physical side is underrated. Statistically, before the capitulation, we had just as good a defensive record as United did, not as bad as everyone led you to believe, eh?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> We will be in the top 3. Quote me on it.


Gladly.

Chelsea only need (and will get) 2 or 3 players to put them back in the position of the ones to beat. Only way you'll finish above them is if they appoint Mark Hughes as manager. :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> before the capitulation, we had just as good a defensive record as United did, not as bad as everyone led you to believe, eh?


That's just saying we were good before we were bad. From the end of February to the end of the season, you were wank. That's what, around a third of the season?

Don't compare Arsenal to United, we're on a different planet compared to you.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Rush said:


> Mike. think thats about it.


only on WF would scholes/fabregas be considered as good as xavi/iniesta

arsenal will finish top 4 next season. i think city and chelsea will surpass them though. depends on transfers.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



haribo said:


> Gladly.
> 
> Chelsea only need (and will get) 2 or 3 players to put them back in the position of the ones to beat. Only way you'll finish above them is if they appoint Mark Hughes as manager. :side:


2 or 3? K. Ageing squad needs rebuilding - simple as that.



> Don't compare Arsenal to United, we're on a different planet compared to you.


 Now THAT's delusion.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

age doesnt mean you're a bad player. if chelsea pick up pastore, lukaku and neymar, they will definitely remain up there.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> Now THAT's delusion.


Nah, it's the truth.


----------



## bellywolves

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Next season the top three will most likely consist of Man Utd, Man City and Chelsea. The forth position for champions league will contested by Arsenal, Spurs and Liverpool. Liverpool have looked strong since the turn of the year so I wouldn't surprised if they ended up in 4th position. 

I guess it comes down to what Arsenal, Spurs and Liverpool do for the rest of the summer. 

Man Utd will be near the top whatever happens.
Chelsea will be there regardless, they have the experience, but could do with some new faces.
Man City will be very strong as long as they get in a goal scorer to replace Tevez.
Liverpool are doing the right thing by getting the right talent in the right areas.
Spurs will need to sort out there defenders and strikers, if they do they will be strong too. 
Arsenal on the other hand have got a good base going forward but have always lacked experience, since the day's of Henry, Campbell, Viera, Ljungberg etc... This is vital come the end of season run-in.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> We don't get bullied by every team.. we boss most games in possession. Our physical side is underrated. Statistically, before the capitulation, we had just as good a defensive record as United did, not as bad as everyone led you to believe, eh?


You still get physically bullied by just about every team regardless of what you just said in what I've quoted.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Experience. Arsenal don't have that.

And, I'm failing to understand really. They say we have young players and they will come off age someday, then why are our young players so keen on leaving (Cesc, Nasri)? Surely, that's an indicator (to Wenger and Arsenal Administration) that the young players aren't here to "build" Arsenal, but to win things. This is where everybody in Arsenal is going wrong. You cannot expect great/world class players to stay with Arsenal once they reach their peak because Arsenal is incapable of even challenging for major trophies, at the moment. Let's forget about winning for the time being.

I understand Wenger has a young squad and wants to give Arsenal some maturity. The best way of doing that isn't by claiming that Arsenal can win the Quadruple, but by actually winning minor cups as the Carling Cup and focusing on the FA Cup, more than the Champions League. Arsenal didn't win the CL when they had one of the best sides in the world; can we really win it now? The Premier League is even tougher than ever now. United is there. Chelsea is there. And Man City will buy the whole world and be there. So, Arsenal doesn't have much chances, if we show the same amount of fragility and inexperience as we showed this past season.

As I've said countless times, Arsenal should focus on the FA Cup and the Carling Cup. Win those, then think of the Premier League and CL. I'd rather see Arsenal in the top-4, in the CL, and winning the FA Cup--than to see Arsenal followers wait for a whole new season, only for the same misery to continue.

I read this Van Persie interview somewhere and he said that, we have to be realistic and we have to set realistic goals. Van Persie didn't even claim that Arsenal have a chance of winning anything major, atm but he did say that if we can get in some good players, then we can challenge again. That's precisely true. Wenger should stop opening his mouth as if he were the Manager of Barcelona.

The Carling Cup final defeat and the degradation of the prospects since then showed one thing: Arsenal doesn't have what it takes to compete at the highest level. It's not important for the fans to realize and accept that. What is absolutely necessary is for Arsene Wenger to understand that and formulate a strategy--keeping that in mind.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Look at City. Even though they pretty much have half the planet's footballers, they kept their goal realistic and actually won the FA cup


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

i can see the argument for a team like liverpool to rebuild and target the FA cup and Carling cup but Arsenal are right up there barking at the top dogs, just b/c they aren't pipping them at the top doesn't mean they're not up there. fact is they just don't have the stamina, i still believe them the third best team in england and whilst city may have finished higher it was only really Arsenal and Chelsea that ever challenged United at the prem title at different points.


----------



## wabak

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

All of you saying Manchester United will be up there next season obviously haven't heard about Bebe moving away on loan for a year.

We just lost our most important player. I'm worried.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Yeah third place almost flattered City, in that Arsenal were challenging right until the last few months and just collapsed, whereas City were never really in contention for the title.

Of course, that's not to say Arsenal don't have problems- going from closest challengers and potential champions to having to qualify for the CL proper in the space of two months is a catastrophe.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

You may be loaning BEBE out, but MAME DIOUF is coming back, so it evens out.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Yeah third place almost flattered City, in that Arsenal were challenging right until the last few months and just collapsed, whereas City were never really in contention for the title.
> 
> Of course, that's not to say Arsenal don't have problems- going from closest challengers and potential champions to having to qualify for the CL proper in the space of two months is a catastrophe.


Especially when they SHOULD have won it. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Kiz said:


> age doesnt mean you're a bad player. if chelsea pick up pastore, lukaku and neymar, they will definitely remain up there.


Lukakau is WAAAAAY too much a risk for anyone bar City. Neymar looks class, but again stupid price. Never really seen much of Pastore but people have said he looks good. Just buying potential youngsters isn't good enough for CFC. They need mid 20s players that have won things before aswell as the young players.



Razor King said:


> Experience. Arsenal don't have that.
> 
> And, I'm failing to understand really. They say we have young players and they will come off age someday, then why are our young players so keen on leaving (Cesc, Nasri)? Surely, that's an indicator (to Wenger and Arsenal Administration) that the young players aren't here to "build" Arsenal, but to win things. This is where everybody in Arsenal is going wrong. You cannot expect great/world class players to stay with Arsenal once they reach their peak because Arsenal is incapable of even challenging for major trophies, at the moment. Let's forget about winning for the time being.
> 
> I understand Wenger has a young squad and wants to give Arsenal some maturity. The best way of doing that isn't by claiming that Arsenal can win the Quadruple, but by actually winning minor cups as the Carling Cup and focusing on the FA Cup, more than the Champions League. Arsenal didn't win the CL when they had one of the best sides in the world; can we really win it now? The Premier League is even tougher than ever now. United is there. Chelsea is there. And Man City will buy the whole world and be there. So, Arsenal doesn't have much chances, if we show the same amount of fragility and inexperience as we showed this past season.
> 
> As I've said countless times, Arsenal should focus on the FA Cup and the Carling Cup. Win those, then think of the Premier League and CL. I'd rather see Arsenal in the top-4, in the CL, and winning the FA Cup--than to see Arsenal followers wait for a whole new season, only for the same misery to continue.
> 
> I read this Van Persie interview somewhere and he said that, we have to be realistic and we have to set realistic goals. Van Persie didn't even claim that Arsenal have a chance of winning anything major, atm but he did say that if we can get in some good players, then we can challenge again. That's precisely true. Wenger should stop opening his mouth as if he were the Manager of Barcelona.
> 
> The Carling Cup final defeat and the degradation of the prospects since then showed one thing: Arsenal doesn't have what it takes to compete at the highest level. It's not important for the fans to realize and accept that. What is absolutely necessary is for Arsene Wenger to understand that and formulate a strategy--keeping that in mind.


The sky is the limit for AFC if we get the right players. The treble would have been an achievable target last season if we had more of the right players fans have been talking about for years. 

A realistic goal if we only marginally improve is to finish top 3 and to win a trophy - preferably the FA or Carling Cup. If we improve how I think is possible then the goal is the PL, as simple as that. We are so close, all we need is the right players.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



King Kenny said:


> Especially when they SHOULD have won it. :side:


Well that goes without saying. It was that pesky Carling Cup final that did it, you know, like when United, Chelsea and City got knocked out and all went on to collapse and drop down the table at an alarming ra- oh.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Well that goes without saying. It was that pesky Carling Cup final that did it, you know, like when United, Chelsea and City got knocked out and all went on to collapse and drop down the table at an alarming ra- oh.


COZ they all got knocked out in the final after not winning a trophy for six years. 

Oh...


----------



## wabak

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

If Spurs 'get the right players' they could win it.

So could Man City.

So could Liverpool. (lol)

So could Chelsea.

Every team around Arsenal are just going to get stronger during this transfer window, so unless all the other teams buy nothing and Arsenal 'get the right players' you lot ain't winning the league.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> COZ they all got knocked out in the final after not winning a trophy for six years.
> 
> Oh...


City hadn't won anything for 35 years at that point, and had unrealistic expectations heaped on a fairly new squad from the start of the season, with a manager who was in his first full season in charge. That's the team I'd expect to bottle it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

our expectations were to make the champions league. that should have been expected with the talent in our squad. we did that, plus got an fa cup to boot. successful season imo. now if mancini decides to adapt more an attacking style we can go further. the squad will have had a whole pre-season to settle in, guys like dzeko to finally settle in and show why they're brilliant.

lack of a bebe like player concerns me.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



wabak said:


> If Spurs 'get the right players' they could win it.


So could Everton, so could anyone, the right players are harder to come by for some teams though. Top 4 next season, I think, will be United, City, Chelsea and Liverpool.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

You can have Jovanovic if you want.

Jovanovic is the right player for everyone.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

lol at any arsenal fan saying the start of the season, the treble was a realistic goal.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



BkB Hulk said:


> You can have Jovanovic if you want.
> 
> Jovanovic is the right player for everyone.


and N'gog. or even Konchesky or Poulson. here's what, throw us 12 mil for all 4 and you can get the BIG GREEK free.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> City hadn't won anything for 35 years at that point, and had unrealistic expectations heaped on a fairly new squad from the start of the season, with a manager who was in his first full season in charge. That's the team I'd expect to bottle it.


Citeh beat United in the semi-final, I would expect them to beat anyone after that. They also have players who had been there before and won trophies, something Arsenal lacks.



wabak said:


> If Spurs 'get the right players' they could win it.
> 
> So could Man City.
> 
> So could Liverpool. (lol)
> 
> So could Chelsea.
> 
> Every team around Arsenal are just going to get stronger during this transfer window, so unless all the other teams buy nothing and Arsenal 'get the right players' you lot ain't winning the league.


Yes, but Arsenal have all of the other foundations in place. If every team improved the same amount, I'm sure Arsenal would do better as we already have top class players, but they need to be commanded on that field by people who know what they're doing when they go behind.



DR JUPES said:


> lol at any arsenal fan saying the start of the season, the treble was a realistic goal.


Missed an important point - if we had the right players, jesus. I never said if we don't improve we have a chance of winning it, did I?


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

so basically if you had the right players, like I dunno, the Barcelona team you would have had a better chance?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

what top class players do arsenal have.

fabregas, van persie....


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Kiz said:


> what top class players do arsenal have.
> 
> fabregas, van persie....


Wilshere, Nasri, Sagna.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> Citeh beat United in the semi-final, I would expect them to beat anyone after that. They also have players who had been there before and won trophies, something Arsenal lacks.


Clichy had won the PL & FA Cup before, Fabregas the FA Cup and World Cup & European Cups (!!), and then the experience of Lehmann who'd won the PL, FA Cup, Serie A, UEFA Cup and Bundesliga (possibly more, that's off the top of my head). Those are the sort of players you'd look to to lift the team, and it's not like Wenger is an unsuccessful manager, either.

That wasn't the Carling Cup, either, that was the FA Cup and that was later on. My point was about being knocked out of the Carling Cup.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Jenkinson too. :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Almunia....


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Fabianski...


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Seb said:


> *Actually that wasn't quite what I said, the point I made was that the Champions League has reached a level now where winning the World Cup isn't the be all and end all in identifying a truly special player. The World Cup will always be the pinnacle of football.*
> 
> I actually agree with most of this post, Ronaldo has let himself down in big games before, however you can't just dismiss Ronaldo's consistent goalscoring, and he has also performed in some big games before, he's scored some big goals in cup finals and knockout games before. Also, Messi and Ronaldo have won the last 3 World Player of the Year awards, and that's the closest thing to fact that you'll get in this discussion.


I know bud, I'm just trying to get your dander up. 

I have to disagree though that world player of the year is the closest thing to fact for the simple reason that having a marketable face i.e. Messi, Ronaldo is a big attribute to those awards especially with the votes that come from more obscure nations. Quiet, self-effacing dudes like Xavi and Iniesta and indeed lots of those types of players in the past have struggled to win the award because they aren't as flash and fancy and as exhilarating to watch as guys like Messi and Ronaldo. Maybe that's a strong assumption to make but I think I have a point. 

I think that Ronaldo is capable of being the world's best player on the basis of talent alone. However it requires great mental strength to perform consistently in the big games and he just doesn't have that consistency to his name at the moment. Still young though and I anticipate many great things to come his way.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Silent Alarm said:


> Almunia....





King Kenny said:


> Fabianski...


Almunia, whooah, Almunia, whooah as long as he's in goal we're gonna win fuck all. 
Cue a peculiar injury. 

Reina probably made more mistakes than Fabianski this season tbh. Apart from the Newcastle thing - which NO-ONE would have mentioned were it another keeper - he was very solid. Almunia was another who dropped us points at a vital point of the season.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Kiz said:


> arsenal, finishing 4th in a 2 horse race.
> 
> thanks for 3rd.


Fantastic quote.



Rush said:


> its alright guys, Fabregas is clearly better than Xavi and Iniesta. It doesn't matter though b/c Xavi is too busy checking out his reflection in every trophy he's won at Barca



Greatest pic I've seen in quite some time. 



cactwma said:


> 2 or 3? K. Ageing squad needs rebuilding - simple as that.
> 
> Now THAT's delusion.


Errm with the aging squad we had last year, we still came back to finish 2nd. With a couple of signings, its foolish to rule out Chelsea this season.

How jelly are delusional Arsenal fans that they were second, we were fifth. Yet when the season ended Chelsea finished 2nd (with a 33 year old striker, and one who only scored once since Jan) and Arsenal finished 4th? 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Rush said:


>


Wanted to sig this, but it's too big =(


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Wow. Thats a fuckload of trophies.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Seb said:


> Wanted to sig this, but it's too big =(


Resize it, ya lazy bastard 

And don't worry, Rockhead. It's always better when people rule us out. They said Liverpool would be Man United's closest challengers in 09-10 season and we won it, smashing records on our way.

They said we were going to walk it last year and we fucked up in a way I couldn't imagine.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/9/engla...-the-favourites-to-win-2009-10-premier-league

The only people who had Liverpool as favourites for that season were Liverpool fans! They were just very, very vocal about it 8*D


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

I could easily have come out and said that Chelsea "should've" won the league, had it not been for Ray Wilkins' firing, the unrest in the locker room when that happened, the two-month period of injuries, and the occasional dropped points to lower teams. Totally. We were robbed!

...but I didn't do that. Shit happens in a season and teams have to deal with it. That phrase, better to remain silent and appear the fool than to open your mouth and remove all doubt? Yeah, now's the time.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Roman today chaired Drogba's wedding to his long time fiancee and mother of 3 kids.

Yes, really


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Evo said:


> I could easily have come out and said that Chelsea "should've" won the league, had it not been for Ray Wilkins' firing, the unrest in the locker room when that happened, the two-month period of injuries, and the occasional dropped points to lower teams. Totally. We were robbed!
> 
> ...but I didn't do that. Shit happens in a season and teams have to deal with it. That phrase, better to remain silent and appear the fool than to open your mouth and remove all doubt? Yeah, now's the time.


And you would be right to say that - if those things wouldn't have happened, you would have won the league. It's not an excuse - it's fact.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Sure, especially considering the charge they made at the end of the season, there's no doubt, and it could've been by a lot.

But I'm not going to go throwing that around like it actually holds weight. Chelsea didn't win the league, didn't win anything, and I'm just going to keep my head down and wait until next season, instead of stomping around claiming my team should've/could've won.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

The title race will be a lot closer next year, could see 3 or 4 firmly challenging. Not that I care at all though. 

Like the way our squad is coming together, fancy us to challenge for seventh with a couple added to stick it in the next consistently.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Look forward to seeing what else we do this summer, off to a busy start. Jones is a quality addition and will be a regular down the line. Not too convinced on Young just yet, think midfield is still the pressing issue while the wings with Nani/Valencia/Park were virtually sorted and probably the strength of the team as it was. Still a good very player to add. We seem to be focusing on building on young English talent.

This is the United sqaud I'd expect to see next season, some of the moves already confirmed of course.

*In's*

Jones
Young
De Gea
Rodwell

*Outs*

VDS
Scholes
O'Shea
Brown
Gibson
Berbatov
Obertan (Loan)
Bebe (Loan)

*First 11*

De Gea

Rafael Ferdinand Vidic Evra

Valencia Rodwell Anderson/Fletcher Young

Rooney

Hernandez​
*Second 11*

Lindegaard

Fabio Smalling Jones De Laet

Nani Carrick Cleverley Park

Morrison

Welbeck​
Or something to that effect. Giggs and Owen will feature at some point too, we rotate a ton anyways so it's tough to pick 11.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Rodwell can fuck the fuck off, hope he doesn't come anywhere near United.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Seb said:


> Wanted to sig this, but it's too big =(












there you go.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Berbarito said:


> Look forward to seeing what else we do this summer, off to a busy start. Jones is a quality addition and will be a regular down the line. Not too convinced on Young just yet, think midfield is still the pressing issue while the wings with Nani/Valencia/Park were virtually sorted and probably the strength of the team as it was. Still a good very player to add. We seem to be focusing on building on young English talent.
> 
> This is the United sqaud I'd expect to see next season, some of the moves already confirmed of course.
> 
> *In's*
> 
> Jones
> Young
> De Gea
> Rodwell
> 
> *Outs*
> 
> VDS
> Scholes
> O'Shea
> Brown
> Gibson
> Berbatov
> Obertan (Loan)
> Bebe (Loan)
> 
> *First 11*
> 
> De Gea (16M)
> 
> Rafael (2.5M) Ferdinand(30M) Vidic (8M) Evra (5.5)
> 
> Valencia (16M) Rodwell (20M) Anderson (18M)/Fletcher Young (18M)
> 
> Rooney (28)
> 
> Hernandez (10M)​
> Not a bad way to spend £172M
> 
> *Second 11*
> 
> Lindegaard (3.5)
> 
> Fabio (2.5m) Smalling (10m) Jones (16M) De Laet
> 
> Nani (16m) Carrick (18M) Cleverley Park (4M)
> 
> Morrison
> 
> Welbeck
> 
> Total cost - £70M
> 
> 22 man squad cost - 242M + Owen free, Must say i expected it to be more.​
> Or something to that effect. Giggs and Owen will feature at some point too, we rotate a ton anyways so it's tough to pick 11.


Bit of step down isn't it. Start the summer wanting Modric.Sneijder (sp.) or Nasri. End up with Rodwell. 

Question for United fans. Who was a bigger waste of money. Hargreaves or Veron.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

I reckon most of them will say Veron.

City still luring Ronaldo: 



> Cristiano Ronaldo: Manchester City try to lure me with a picture of a Bentley stuffed with cash
> 
> Cristiano Ronaldo claims he is being wooed by relatives of the super-rich owners of Man City.
> 
> The Portuguese striker has boasted that a family member of the club's Arab owners offered him a world record-breaking £350,000 a WEEK if he quit Real Madrid.
> But he told a source that City would have to pay £150million to seal the deal - and £400,000 a week, adding: "That's what they'd have to pay to get the world's best player."
> 
> The former Manchester United striker said he would also want to be made captain and get the No.7 shirt, currently worn by England international James Milner.
> And he described the extraordinary lengths he says the Al Nahyan family were taking to lure him back to the English Premier League.
> 
> He claims to have been contacted by a member of the family via email in the last few weeks.
> He says he was sent a photograph of piles of cash spread across the back seat of a Bentley.
> And he claims to have received a gold-plated invite to the UAE, where Man City owner Sheikh Mansour, a ruling member of the Abu Dhabi royal family, has a home.
> As well as a free stay in a luxury hotel, Ronaldo says he was promised a tour of the royal palace in Dubai.
> 
> He told a friend: "They said they'll treat me like royalty if I join Man City because they want to win the league.
> "They sent me a picture of a Bentley with 500,000 notes on the seat. It was louco [crazy]."
> 
> A source told the Sunday Mirror: "He joked with the friend about how, if they were serious, they should have included a naked woman sprawled over the money."
> 
> Ronaldo, 26, a former world player of the year, quit Man Utd for Real in an £80million deal two years ago.
> Despite scoring 51 goals for the Spanish club this season, they failed to win the La Liga title and he has fallen out with manager Jose Mourinho.
> 
> Man City have always officially denied attempts to poach Ronaldo, who says he would also insist on having a clause in the contract that he would remain the highest paid player at Man City - so his wages would go up if they made a bigger signing.
> 
> But the friend added: "Ronaldo is seriously tempted. He has been gloating that he wants to take the money, join City, score 50 goals in the Premier League and then leave."
> 
> The striker lives in Madrid with model girlfriend Irina Shayk, 25, but still has a home near Manchester which he rents out to City's Emmanuel Adebayor.
> "He has fond memories of Manchester and still has good friends there," said the friend.
> 
> If a move to Man City went ahead, Ronaldo would replace Carlos Tevez, who has expressed his willingness to leave Eastlands this summer.
> The club finished third in the Premier League last month. City's highest-paid player is Yaya Toure, who makes £220,000 a week. The league's best-rewarded player is Man United's Wayne Rooney, on £250,000 a week.
> 
> Last night City insisted that no approach or offer had been made with their knowledge or authority.


http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news...ffed-with-cash-115875-23196435/#ixzz1P3OPk4dq

:lmao


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

I'm all for Ronaldo going to City. :shocked:


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

lol villa trying to get mcleish.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Cliffy Byro said:


> lol villa trying to get mcleish.


Haven't heard that, but I have heard this:



> Birmingham City have completed the signing of striker Marlon King from Championship rivals Coventry City.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/b/birmingham_city/9508610.stm

8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

City are disgusting....

A Bentley stuffed with cash, how tacky and classless can you get?

Normally I wouldn't believe the story but apparently there's quotes.

Edit: "He told a friend..." bullshit story then. How do journalists get away with just making shit up?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Gunner14 said:


> Bit of step down isn't it. Start the summer wanting Modric.Sneijder (sp.) or Nasri. End up with Rodwell.
> 
> Question for United fans. Who was a bigger waste of money. Hargreaves or Veron.


Hargreaves was a vital part of us winning the PL/CL double, and his penalty in the shootout was nearly perfect. Plus the free kick against your lot was worth the money alone, and obviously he was cheaper. The only reason he wasn't a success, IMO, was injuries.

Of course, with Veron we recouped a lot of the transfer fee because Chelsea are mental, but I do think Hargreaves was more impressive for us when he actually played. Veron was good at the start of his second season, though. Tough one.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



> But he told a source that City would have to pay £150million to seal the deal - and £400,000 a week, adding: "That's what they'd have to pay to get the world's best player."


Was unaware City were also offering the same deal to Messi.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

The already dislikable Birmingham now sign convicted thug Marlon King. Hope they go down again.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Seb said:


> The already dislikable Birmingham now sign convicted thug *Marlon King*. Hope they go down again.


I think that's a perfect example of the gulf between the Premiership and the Championship. I'm sure it's already hitting home with Birmingham fans after seeing him sign this week.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

such bullshit. we know we cant get ronaldo.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Silent Alarm said:


> Rodwell can fuck the fuck off, hope he doesn't come anywhere near United.


He's a talented holding midfielder. The bookies have had us 1/2 to get him since the start of the window, he'd be a massive upgrade over Carrick. He's a very good prospect.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Gunner14 said:


> Bit of step down isn't it. Start the summer wanting Modric.Sneijder (sp.) or Nasri. End up with Rodwell.
> 
> Question for United fans. Who was a bigger waste of money. Hargreaves or Veron.


Not really. I was never expecting huge big name signing. Not really sure about Sneijder to be honest, he's an absolutely brilliant player but he's going to demand crazy money and Rooney plays his best position.

Modric isn't coming. Spurs wont sell him unless absolutely crazy money comes in for him. £40million+ and he hasn't proven he's worth that much just yet.

Nasri I'd love, but he's more of a pipe dream. Regardless of what the bookies say, Wenger would have to have literally gone insane to sell him to United.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Rodwell is good - but English hype overrates him. Not United quality yet IMO.

Surely UEFA's new rules would stop a 350,000 a week wage - their expenditure will murder their income surely, Mansour will sort it out with some shady shit no doubt.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

it's not like it's real...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Kiz said:


> it's not like it's real...


Yeah I know, but Citeh would pay that, no doubt.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

with the new laws coming in, now we wouldn't. 

actually, the amount we would sell in merch would probably make up for it, but the wages are too high. plus, the united fans would absolutely despise him, etc etc, and that doesnt seem to be something to do to the team that built you into a superstar.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> Rodwell is good - but English hype overrates him. Not United quality yet IMO.
> 
> Surely UEFA's new rules would stop a 350,000 a week wage - their expenditure will murder their income surely, Mansour will sort it out with some shady shit no doubt.


I don't think he's overhyped. Incredibly talented physically and technically - Starting for a very good PL club at the age of 19 is not something to be easily dismissed. Injuries are his major issue.

It's not so much English overhype, it's becoming more of a British thing - See Gareth "Three good games this season" Bale.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Berbarito said:


> I don't think he's overhyped. Incredibly talented physically and technically - Starting for a very good PL club at the age of 19 is not something to be easily dismissed. Injuries are his major issue.
> 
> It's not so much English overhype, it's becoming more of a British thing - See Gareth "Three good games this season" Bale.


Not many other Wlsh, Scottish or Irish players are overhyped... IMO it's mainly an English thing. 

Agree with Bale being hugely overrated, the best Welshman is Aaron Ramsey, even though I am an Arsenal fan  Even more talented than Wilshere for me - Fabregas' successor. Barca will come knocking in a few years because he has Barcelona DNA because he went there on holiday or something stupid :lmao


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

:lmao Rodwell. Overrated and already injury prone. Do not want.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> Not many other Wlsh, Scottish or Irish players are overhyped... IMO it's mainly an English thing.
> 
> Agree with Bale being hugely overrated, the best Welshman is Aaron Ramsey, even though I am an Arsenal fan  Even more talented than Wilshere for me - Fabregas' successor. Barca will come knocking in a few years because he has Barcelona DNA because he went there on holiday or something stupid :lmao


Ramsey is quality. Really like, was absolutely amazing against us in the Emirates.

Should have been a United player, you thieving bastards. 

Rodwell is far, far better than Jordan Henderson, was very impressive today when he came on for the U21's. Henderson was disgusting.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

rodwell is a great talent, obviously better than henderson


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Berbarito said:


> Ramsey is quality. Really like, was absolutely amazing against us in the Emirates.
> 
> Should have been a United player, you thieving bastards.
> 
> Rodwell is far, far better than Jordan Henderson, was very impressive today when he came on for the U21's. Henderson was disgusting.


Agreed, I didn't even know who Henderson was before this season, and football is a massive part of my life, yeah.. he must have been amazing this season :lmao

I actually can't believe Arsenal did the hi-jacking for once :lmao



Seb said:


> rodwell is a great talent, obviously better than henderson


Yup, I think Rodwell is overrated, but I really, really dislike Henderson. Dalglish is funny.

This is how the transfer went down:










Kenny: 'Ey Sammy, who's that kid?
Sammy: Jordan Henderson
Kenny: He looks English and young, lets have him!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Not really about the premier league but whatev's

I just ordered this:










Anybody know what the difference between basic lettering and authentic lettering? I went with authentic. Hoping its better.


Also getting this in a couple of weeks. Oh yeah!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Woudln't know the difference between basic and authentic 

Arsenal are making me shell out just so I can get the 125th anniversary crest around the badge, GOD DAMN.

This kit ends all kits IMO - wear this shirt proud:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Rockhead said:


> Not really about the premier league but whatev's
> 
> I just ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know what the difference between basic lettering and authentic lettering? I went with authentic. Hoping its better.


Assuming you mean on the back of the shirt the player name.


The authentic lettering is made by Chris Kay and has the premier league logo on the bottom of the number and the letters have a black outline. The regular is just plain white.



cactwma said:


> Woudln't know the difference between basic and authentic
> 
> Arsenal are making me shell out just so I can get the 125th anniversary crest around the badge, GOD DAMN.
> 
> This kit ends all kits IMO - wear this shirt proud:


Not only that the badge its made out of shitty plastic and looks like shit. 15 oak leaves to represent the start members. grown leaves to represent growth. someone got paid to think of that.

Badge should have been embroided like usual with the all nostalgia shit in gold stitching.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

In case any of the resident United fans were thinking of getting the season review DVD, don't bother. Apparently it's fucking awful, all MUTV commentary, 'highlights' are just the goals from weird angles, background music over the footage, voiceover errors, defeats brushed over. Usually love the ones we put out, but if it's that bad, I just won't.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

i sort of like the arsenal kit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

birmingham have basically given a big fuck you to villa by rejecting mcleish's dog "resignation" and are claiming compo for up to 5 mil.


----------



## AceWarrior

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

top 6 will be like this

Man u
Liverpool
Man C
Chelsea
Spurs
Arsenal


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13770272.stm

Shearer to Cardiff? WTF?

I can honestly say I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



AceWarrior said:


> top 6 will be like this
> 
> Man u
> Liverpool
> Man C
> Chelsea
> Spurs
> Arsenal


 Arsenal 6th will never happen.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> Arsenal 6th will never happen.


This. Same with Liverpool second. Chelsea/Citeh for that. Who knows if Arsenal keep cesc/nasri and make some decent signings they might even.

And on Shearer, I was massively shocked to hear it, but it'll be good to get him out of his comfort zone, too much pressure at Newcastle, maybe he could work it at Cardiff. Don't see him promoting them for a couple years or so though, which is why they sacked Jones in the the first place...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

How often do great players become great managers? The percentage wouldn't be too high I'd imagine.

Hope he does well obviously.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Shepard said:


> This. Same with Liverpool second. Chelsea/Citeh for that. Who knows if Arsenal keep cesc/nasri and make some decent signings they might even.
> 
> And on Shearer, I was massively shocked to hear it, but it'll be good to get him out of his comfort zone, too much pressure at Newcastle, maybe he could work it at Cardiff. Don't see him promoting them for a couple years or so though, which is why they sacked Jones in the the first place...


Title is massively open, I could see any of Arsenal/United/Chelsea winning it. Can't see Citeh winning it unless they do something shocking in the window. Liverpool... well :lmao

Shearer at Cardiff is so fucking stupid. Jones is much more proven, who knows how good Shearer actually is?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> Shearer at Cardiff is so fucking stupid. Jones is much more proven, who knows how good Shearer actually is?


People have to start somewhere. How can you expect someone to come good if they're never given a chance? Jones was really stale and it just needed a new face.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



AceWarrior said:


> top 6 will be like this
> 
> Man u
> Liverpool
> Man C
> Chelsea
> Spurs
> Arsenal


top 6 will be those 6 teams. Highly doubt it will be in that order though.

Man Utd will most likely finish in the top 2. at a stretch could possibly see force myself to see them coming 3rd but it takes ALOT of if's, buts and maybes for that.

Chelsea will finish in the top 3. They will strengthen so deff wont fall any further than that.

Man City will finish in either 3rd 4th or 5th. Cant see them getting any higher too much unrest in and around the club. Players unhappy etc..

Arsenal could finish in any of the 6 positions. The only club in the list who have the same chances of finishing 6th as they do 1st. Everyoneknows the scenarios sign Samba and Matuidi come 6th. Sign Gervinho, Cahill, and a good midfielder stay in the top 4. Sign the 3 latter mentioned players and keep Nasri and have V.Persie fit all season and it wouldnt be shocking to see Arsenal have a 18 match unbeaten run that actually has victories in it. (before anyone says it i know theres more chance of finding intelligent life in wolves than there is of V.Persie being fit for more than 7 games

Spurs will finish 4th 5th or 6th. 

Liverpool will finish 3rd 4th 5th or 6th.

If i was to predict right now going off expected media signings i would say

Man Utd
Chelsea
Man City
Arsenal
Liverpool
Spurs


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Magsimus said:


> People have to start somewhere. How can you expect someone to come good if they're never given a chance? Jones was really stale and it just needed a new face.


I think he meant because Cardiff were on the brink and they sacked Jones because he didn't get them past the Play Offs the last two years. They want someone to go up and even though you're right and he does have to start somewhere, Jones may well be in a better position than Shearer to get them up.

With that said, when you look at the players Cardiff have lost this summer, they're going to have a hell of a job getting in the top half. Bothroyd, Bellamy, Chopra, Burke, Olofinjana to name a few.

Not that I'm on commission or anything for the BBC, but Angry Boys has just started on BBC3. If you've not seen it, give it a try!


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Rockhead said:


> Anybody know what the difference between basic lettering and authentic lettering? I went with authentic. Hoping its better.


Authentic lettering/numbering is the stuff you see on players' jerseys. Black outline, Premier League logo, embroidered. Basic lettering/numbering is basically just iron-on, it looks nothing like the letters/numbers you see on actual jerseys.

By going with authentic, you made the right choice. You pay more, but that's okay because you're getting the real deal.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Nige™ said:


> I think he meant because Cardiff were on the brink and they sacked Jones because he didn't get them past the Play Offs the last two years. They want someone to go up and even though you're right and he does have to start somewhere, Jones may well be in a better position than Shearer to get them up.
> 
> With that said, when you look at the players Cardiff have lost this summer, they're going to have a hell of a job getting in the top half. Bothroyd, Bellamy, Chopra, Burke, Olofinjana to name a few.
> 
> Not that I'm on commission or anything for the BBC, but Angry Boys has just started on BBC3. If you've not seen it, give it a try!


Cardiff will struggle for sure. Watched a bit of Angry Boys and reminded me of how much the accent grinds on me like nothing else. Suppose that's the good thing about forums, you can't hear voices :lmao


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Evo said:


> Authentic lettering/numbering is the stuff you see on players' jerseys. Black outline, Premier League logo, embroidered. Basic lettering/numbering is basically just iron-on, it looks nothing like the letters/numbers you see on actual jerseys.
> 
> By going with authentic, you made the right choice. You pay more, but that's okay because you're getting the real deal.


The premier league lettering on the back of players shirts is iron on. The only difference between the Premier League lettering and the replica shirt lettering is the material. The lettering on the players shirts is a furry material (same material used for the premier league sleeve badges) not the plastic stuff.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Gunner14 said:


> The premier league lettering on the back of players shirts is iron on. The only difference between the Premier League lettering and the replica shirt lettering is the material. The lettering on the players shirts is a furry material (same material used for the premier league sleeve badges) not the plastic stuff.


Yeah I think it's called 'flock'. It's an extra £5, or it was when I got my Rovers shirt done with it at Christmas.



cactwma said:


> Cardiff will struggle for sure. Watched a bit of Angry Boys and reminded me of how much the accent grinds on me like nothing else. Suppose that's the good thing about forums, you can't hear voices :lmao


It was rubbish compared to the first one. No gran, no laughs. There was the odd moment. Summer Heights High is far better but I saw a bit of Angry Boys when I was out there last month and thought it was okay.

There's nothing with the wrong accent although my folks don't want me to pick it up when I move out there.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Angry Boys is awful. It goes downhill from the second ep onwards. Only watch the first ep.

Not really football related, but you were talking about it and you had to be warned.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

summer heights high was garbage as well for the most part, Chris Lilley just gets on my tits.

to keep it on topic, top 6 will be between united, city, liverpool, arsenal, spurs and chelsea. No surprises there. As far as the order, i'll wait until the season is starting to pick based on who they each sign.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Gunner14 said:


> The premier league lettering on the back of players shirts is iron on. The only difference between the Premier League lettering and the replica shirt lettering is the material. The lettering on the players shirts is a furry material (same material used for the premier league sleeve badges) not the plastic stuff.


Well, shows you how much I know about my own damn jersey.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Fixtures out on Friday for the UK people, probaly late Friday night/early saturday morning for the AUSSIES. 8*D


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Evo said:


> Well, shows you how much I know about my own damn jersey.


Don't worry ive been printing names on the back of the football shirts for the last 7 years. Seen it all, done it all, used it all. You pick up a thing or two along the way.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



King Kenny said:


> Fixtures out on Friday for the UK people, probaly late Friday night/early saturday morning for the AUSSIES. 8*D


Damn college - have to watch them when I get back at 10.30. 

OFFICIAL: Bookies have suspended bets on United getting Norwich, QPR & Swansea at home, for the first 3 games of the league. Also, most of their games after CL games will be at home against shit opposition. :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



cactwma said:


> Damn college - have to watch them when I get back at 10.30.
> 
> OFFICIAL: Bookies have suspended bets on United getting Norwich, QPR & Swansea at home, for the first 3 games of the league. Also, most of their games after CL games will be at home against shit opposition. :side:


Like in April, when we had Schalke, then Arsenal, Schalke, then Chelsea? Or Liverpool after Rangers? Maybe you mean the away games against Sunderland and Stoke after playing Valencia and Bursaspor respectively. Or after the other game against Valencia, when we played Arsenal (that's right, both our fixtures against you were directly after European games). Easy year, as always 8*D

It'd take a pretty fucking lucky club to get a newly promoted team, at home, within their first couple of games, I guess.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Like in April, when we had Schalke, then Arsenal, Schalke, then Chelsea? Or Liverpool after Rangers? Maybe you mean the away games against Sunderland and Stoke after playing Valencia and Bursaspor respectively. Or after the other game against Valencia, when we played Arsenal (that's right, both our fixtures against you were directly after European games). Easy year, as always 8*D
> 
> It'd take a pretty fucking lucky club to get a newly promoted team, at home, within their first couple of games, I guess.


Obviously it won't play out like that - but I bet we will get the shit end of the stick once again in fixtures.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

We had Man Utd away first game after being newly promoted. I couldn't care less about the order of fixtures if I'm honest.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Newcastle is a difficult opening fixture! Can't get complacent with any 4 goal leads :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

I'd like Newcastle at home, first. :side:



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Newcastle is a difficult opening fixture! Can't get complacent with any 4 goal leads :side:


:lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



King Kenny said:


> I'd like Newcastle at home, first. :side:


You got lucky with Arsenal first game, though. Ten men for half the game, Woy in charge and they still needed a last minute own goal to salvage a point.*

*I may be remembering some or all of this inaccurately


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

we got lucky? they got lucky getting a point that game. fucking reina, his mistakes are at really bad times :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Like in April, when we had Schalke, then *Arsenal*, Schalke, then Chelsea? Or Liverpool after Rangers? Maybe you mean the away games against Sunderland and Stoke after playing Valencia and Bursaspor respectively. Or after the other game against Valencia, when we played Arsenal (that's right, both our fixtures against you were directly after European games). Easy year, as always 8*D
> 
> It'd take a pretty fucking lucky club to get a newly promoted team, at home, within their first couple of games, I guess.


yeah, shit teams after the champions league.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

obviously inaccurate. we had that won even with WOY.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Zing! @ Kiz.

I'll take Wigan at home first, please.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



Rush said:


> we got lucky? they got lucky getting a point that game. fucking reina, his mistakes are at really bad times :side:


Lucky to get an easy team on opening day, I meant 8*D you didn't deserve to end up drawing that game, from what I remember.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



King Kenny said:


> I'd like Newcastle at home, first. :side:


Was probably Liverpool's easiest game last season tbf.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

maybe they should let fm do their cup draws.

at least we would get united/chelsea, city/liverpool in the 3rd round of the fa cup.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Chelsea had it best. Opening 6-0 with West Brom. And then doing it again against Wigan the week after. My how times have changed.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*

Maybe those times will come back if Hiddink comes back in and gets Ray Wilkins hired again (at least that's the rumor).


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premiere League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

LIVERPOOL'S YEAR!!

266 posts already? On June 15th? JFC. This thread will be massive by next May.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premiere League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

LIVERPOOL's YEAR. the title told me so.


----------



## Evo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premiere League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Fucking hell. :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Two horse race. Liverpool and Arsenal.

SUAREZ - WHAT A PLAYER!


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

his name is SUAREZ, he wears the famous red. i just can't get enough, i just can't get enough.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Delusional Gunners and Scousers, lol.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

it really bothers me that an awesome player like SUAREZ is on Liverpool.

He's a such beast. He makes me hate Liverpool, a little bit less.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 11/12 Season*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Like in April, when we had Schalke, then Arsenal, Schalke, then Chelsea? Or Liverpool after Rangers? Maybe you mean the away games against Sunderland and Stoke after playing Valencia and Bursaspor respectively. Or after the other game against Valencia, when we played Arsenal (that's right, both our fixtures against you were directly after European games). Easy year, as always 8*D
> 
> It'd take a pretty fucking lucky club to get a newly promoted team, at home, within their first couple of games, I guess.


He's referring to a myth that started about 4 years ago because 1 year Arsenal and Chelsea had 4 away games after Champions League fixtures and Man Utd had either 5 or all 6 games at home 3 of which IIRC also ended up being Tuesday/Sunday weeks. Was just a lucky season. If im right in what i remember i think it was the season Everton finished 4th.

United do always tend to get a newly promoted side in the 1st few weeks but so do 8 other clubs in the league. 3 promoted sides 1st 3 weeks 9 fixtures in total. Someone has to play them. 

What id love to see for the 1st 10 weeks of the season the top 6 clubs only play other home and away. Then after 10 games some of the big boys will have some serious catching up to do. You;d imagine all would drop points but then for the last 28 games it would purely be about who can get the best unbeaten run together.


----------



## Evo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Not many people can be a world class goal keeper, diver, and striker. 

SUAREZ CAN.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Messi fears Suarez.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Kiz said:


> yeah, shit teams after the champions league.


19/10: Arsenal 5 - Shakhtar 1










5 days later: 










3 days later: 


Arsenal 4 - Newcastle 0 

Yeah, love playing shit teams after the CL.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Arsenal do that every single year, knock 5 or 6 past some team from the backwaters of Europe at The Emirates in the group stage of the Champions League. It means fuck-all. All it does is give Arsenal fans false hope (which I love) and a reason for the tabloids to write some shite about how "Wenger's wonderkids are finally coming of age, hurray!"

It's hilarious.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Arsenal do that every single year, knock 5 or 6 past some team from the backwaters of Europe at The Emirates in the group stage of the Champions League. It means fuck-all. All it does is give Arsenal fans false hope (which I love) and a reason for the tabloids to write some shite about how "Wenger's wonderkids are finally coming of age, hurray!"
> 
> It's hilarious.


Coming from an Arsenal fan - it certainly doesn't give us false hope, and the journalists certainly don't praise us for it.

Oh, and FYI that club from the "backwaters of Europe" got to the quarter finals of the CL.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

And your victims this year got to the Europa League final, who cares?


----------



## Evo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

I think the thread title should be changed to SUAREZ'S YEAR.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

wtf is this thread title?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

LIVERPOOL'S YEAR.


----------



## Heel

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

This year WILL be our year. We have the best players in the world in every position and Man United are so average.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

does anyone still have that graph giving a breakdown of a standard liverpool year


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Cannot remember there been this many pool fans here during last season. God help us if they actually win something :gun:  .


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



WWE_TNA said:


> God help us if they actually win something :gun:  .


You'll be hearing a lot from us this season then, don't you worry about that!

8*D


----------



## Heel

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

LUIS SUAREZ.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

IT'S OUR YEAR

SUAREZ. What a PLAYER.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



redeadening said:


> does anyone still have that graph giving a breakdown of a standard liverpool year


You are of course referring to the Liverpool boom-bust cycle.










Of course everyone still has it, if you type 'Liverpool boo' Google auto-completes 8*D

Last season was an anomaly as Reina's OG against Arsenal, and the presence of Agent Woy, made Liverpool fans realise much quicker that it was, in fact, not their year.

This would be the reason that they were all supporting Chelsea come September, and had Barcelona avatars on RAWK in May. Small time as fuck 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Destiny said:


> You'll be hearing a lot from us then this season then, don't you worry about that!
> 
> 8*D


We hear a lot from your crowd anyway, regardless of how shit you are.










I would say get used to the feelings that chart illustrates but I suppose it's second nature for 'Pool fans at this stage :side:.

Edit: Gimmicks got there first :lmao. I'll leave it there anyway, just to drill it in.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Just you wait. When GYAN RIGGS goes through the wives of all the United scum, the wheels are going to fall off.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*










What?

Have we signed Sanchez yet? If we have 6 wingers on the pitch, we may beat the first man at a corner sometime next season.

:EDIT- Ryan Giggs fucking our players wife is actually a standard contractual agreement. Also, apparently his brother was cheating on his wife while Giggsy was nailing her. Apparently being a dick isn't limited to footballers, just Welsh Mancs.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

''Just you wait...''

Yip, it's at its peak now.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

nothing wrong with a player fucking wives. infact if terry banged someone's wife this season, we might have gotten the double again.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> What?
> 
> Have we signed Sanchez yet? If we have 6 wingers on the pitch, we may beat the first man at a corner sometime next season.
> 
> :EDIT- Ryan Giggs fucking our players wife is actually a standard contractual agreement. Also, apparently his brother was cheating on his wife while Giggsy was nailing her. Apparently being a dick isn't limited to footballers, just Welsh Mancs.


GIGGS. What a FAMILY.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

12 league titles and as many woman as your dick can fit in. GIGGS, what a player.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Suarez to score in every game this season. BEAST.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*










"ANOTHER year at Liverpool?!"


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Another year at Liverpool?










I'm sure you'll appreciate the pic used. :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

I don't even recognise that game, I'm not sure it happened.










"ANOTHER year at Liverpool?!"

Should be in the other thread, but I can't be bothered to click on it. I hear Liverpool have a new strike partner to go with Big Andy next season-


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Another year at Liverpool?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

He's praying to spend another year at Liverpool in that pic. 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Joe Cole, better than Messi.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

According to Liverpool's bread and butter, Stevie ME


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

This could become a popular meme.










"ANOTHER year at Liverpool?!"

You saw it here first.



Spoiler: the hell of it



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/1zqx5lk.jpg/


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao at the Drogba pic


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

It wouldn't let me directly link to it, which I was very unhappy about.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*










''Joe Cole better than Messi? Naaaw, who said tha'? Our Stevie?! Pish off''

Edited :side:.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Nah, you missed the "PISS OFF" in there.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Drogba needs to bust out the spinaroonie.


----------



## Evo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*










"Another year at Liverpool?"










"DON'T THINK SO." 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

What's that boys? Another year at Chelsea?


----------



## Evo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

What's humorous is that some of Chelsea's old boys actually trounced the competition at some legends' tournament about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Cannot remember there been this many pool fans here during last season. God help us if they actually win something :gun:  .


there was this many of us and we're still dicks even when we win nothing ie the numerous pic reps to united and arsenal fans :side:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*










Christian Poulsen, WHAT A PLAYER!

LMAO!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

young AND english?










fapfapfapfap


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*










nice kit ladies


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

dashing.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Lionel Messi, the "Argentinian Suarez".


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Kiz said:


> nice kit ladies


Roman King rates this pic 10/10.


----------



## haribo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Another year at Liverpool?
















































go on then


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

The Big Greek. What a HORSE.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Kiz said:


> young AND english?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fapfapfapfap


looks like he's putting his hand in his pocket to get his check book. that or a handgun


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

I LIKE the LIVERPOOL 3RD KIT!

Dont mess with BIG SOTO btw!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> "ANOTHER year at Liverpool?!"


:lmao



Kiz said:


> young AND english?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fapfapfapfap


Post of the year.










Am I seeing this right? I have to carry this piece of shit for ANOTHER year?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

3rd kit looks like man city/everton. yuk


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

I read that Fergie could be made a Lord.

Lord Alexander Ferguson, fuck yeah.

*Waits for 'Pool fans to crow on about their imaginary King :side:*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

could care less about sir, lord, anything royal, its all a joke anyway.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*










KING CARLOS. ALL SHALL BOW DOWN BEFORE THEE


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Don't understand why you think any Liverpool supporters would care what his title is, considering we're mostly Australian.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

I haven't a clue what they mean, they just sound cool.

Interviewers and presenters calling him "Lord Alex", brilliant .

Edit: Doesn't the UK still own you lot, Hulk?

Just messin' with ye...


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

interviewers? since when does Fergie show up for that? 8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Rush said:


> interviewers? since when does Fergie show up for that? 8*D


He doesn't want to deprive the world of the charismatic and notorious short wearer Mike Phelan.










_Phelan, right, expressing the tactical nous that makes him Mike Phelan_

EDIT: Which is better, Lord Sir Ferguson, Sir Lord Ferguson or the ever-subversive Meester Fehgushon?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

meester fehgushon, and thats a facht.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

"I am talking about factsh."

Still so hilarious.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

its a little known facht that i base my FM manager skills on SAF, Kenny, Arsene and Agent Rafa. I never go to press conferences and if i do i blame the ref for their mistake, i'm awesome, i buy a bunch of young players (except i make them reach their potential and win me shit) and i always want more money for transfers.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Kiz said:


> nice kit ladies


:lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

I'm sick of clicking on LIVERPOOL'S YEAR already


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

you've still got a little while left, ITS OUR YEAR :side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

So when is the thread title gonna be changed to NORWICH'S YEAR?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

ITS OUR YEAR will end on opening day, with a loss to Queens Park Rangers or Swansea.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Rockhead said:


> ITS OUR YEAR will end on opening day, with a loss to Queens Park Rangers or Swansea.


Pretty sure that's United's job :side:


----------



## bellywolves

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

So it looks like Villa will have McLeish in charge by the weekend.

I seriously can't understand why they have gone with him to take over. He will never win over the fan's, similar to what happened with Megson at Bolton.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

that liverpool kit is terrible. should have stuck with the awesome black ones.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

[email protected] McLeish, wonder what his odds on losing his job will be 8*D

And I actually like the Liverpool kit, never was a fan of the black ones that much. Last years home kit's still my favourite one they've had in a long while.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Am I the only one who thinks the white Liverpool kit is class? In fact Liverpool have had a lot of class kits recently, the black one being particularly good.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



St. Stephen said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the white Liverpool kit is class? In fact Liverpool have had a lot of class kits recently, the black one being particularly good.


I'm not a big fan of any of the recent Liverpool kits apart from the 10/11 which was nostalgia value.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

So Aston Villa about to appoint the guy that would be last person on earth the fans would want as their manager. Is Lerner on crack?

Either that or he's seriously trolling.

Edit: And he's paying for it? Jesus..


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

how come no one in the Prem wants to give Marcelo Bielsa a job?

If Arsene leaves, Bielsa would be my number 1, 2, and 3 choice.

edit: Lerner should have hired Bob Bradley last year. Would have made some sense. (not really, I just want Bradley away from the U.S national team)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Mikey Damage said:


> that liverpool kit is terrible. should have stuck with the awesome black ones.


it's their 3rd kit.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Kiz said:


> it's their 3rd kit.


I'm aware. I'm just saying that black one was too good to get rid of.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



> Liverpool defender Kyrgiakos signs new one-year deal


LIVERPOOLS YEAR!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Silent Alarm said:


> I haven't a clue what they mean, they just sound cool.
> 
> Interviewers and presenters calling him "Lord Alex", brilliant .
> 
> Edit: Doesn't the UK still own you lot, Hulk?
> 
> Just messin' with ye...


Yeah, we get a day off for the Queen's Birthday. 8*D

Why the fuck did we give The Big Greek another year? Ugh.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Big Greek had a solid stretch, I thought. But that was surrounded by stretches of horribleness.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

He's a decent/good back up. He's a little rough, needs to hold back on some tackles I think (costed some penalties). He won't be in the first team much if skrtel/agger are fit, even kelly can slot in his preferred position at CB..and possibly another signing coming in.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

i'd rather play agger, skrtel, carragher, kelly or shift in robinson or flanaghan to CB than put the BIG GREEK in there.



cactwma said:


> I'm not a big fan of any of the recent Liverpool kits apart from the 10/11 which was nostalgia value.


shocker 



St. Stephen said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the white Liverpool kit is class? In fact Liverpool have had a lot of class kits recently, the black one being particularly good.


i don't mind it. could do without the blue in it.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

less than an hour and a half away


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

OUR YEAR

Saturday, 13 August 2011
Blackburn v Wolverhampton, 15:00
Fulham v Aston Villa, 15:00
Liverpool v Sunderland, 15:00
Man City v Swansea, 15:00
Newcastle v Arsenal, 15:00
QPR v Bolton, 15:00
Stoke v Chelsea, 15:00
Tottenham v Everton, 15:00
West Brom v Man Utd, 15:00
Wigan v Norwich, 15:00

opening fixtures. we got arsenal second game (away)

i think thats our first home game in like 7 years+


----------



## Evo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Fuck, we've got Stoke first?

That's always a stressful game, even when we win. Here's hoping we just trounce them (which we should).


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

TIOTE can shatter Arsenal's confidence all over again on opening day so we don't have to spend the rest of the season thinking they may be a threat to United. :side:

Spurs/Everton should be the best game. Not unhappy with starting against Sunderland away. Henderson scoring in his first game for us against his old club would be amazing.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Away first and last day of the season :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

OUR YEAR. These fixtures are suspicious.

Saturday, August 13 2011
Newcastle United - Arsenal (15.00)

Saturday, August 20 2011
Arsenal - Liverpool (15.00)

Saturday, August 27 2011
Manchester United - Arsenal (15.00)

Saturday, September 10 2011
Arsenal - Swansea City (15.00)

Saturday, September 17 2011
Blackburn Rovers - Arsenal (15.00)

Saturday, September 24 2011
Arsenal - Bolton Wanderers (15.00)

Saturday, October 1 2011
Tottenham Hotspur - Arsenal (15.00)

Saturday, October 15 2011
Arsenal - Sunderland (15.00)

Saturday, October 22 2011
Arsenal - Stoke City (15.00)

Saturday, October 29 2011
Chelsea - Arsenal (15.00)

Saturday, November 5 2011
Arsenal - West Bromwich Albion (15.00)

Saturday, November 19 2011
Norwich City - Arsenal (15.00)

Saturday, November 26 2011
Arsenal - Fulham (15.00)

Saturday, December 3 2011
Wigan Athletic - Arsenal (15.00)

Saturday, December 10 2011
Arsenal - Everton (15.00)

Saturday, December 17 2011
Manchester City - Arsenal (15.00)

Wednesday, December 21 2011
Aston Villa - Arsenal (19.45)

Monday, December 26 2011
Arsenal - Wolverhampton Wanderers (15.00)

Saturday, December 31 2011
Arsenal - Queens Park Rangers (15.00)

Monday, January 2 2012
Fulham - Arsenal (15.00)

Saturday, January 14 2012
Swansea City - Arsenal (15.00)

Saturday, January 21 2012
Arsenal - Manchester United (15.00)

Tuesday, January 31 2012
Bolton Wanderers - Arsenal (19.45)

Saturday, February 4 2012
Arsenal - Blackburn Rovers (15.00)

Saturday, February 11 2012
Sunderland - Arsenal (15.00)

Saturday, February 25 2012
Arsenal - Tottenham Hotspur (15.00)

Saturday, March 3 2012
Liverpool - Arsenal (15.00)

Saturday, March 10 2012
Arsenal - Newcastle United (15.00)

Saturday, March 17 2012
Everton - Arsenal (15.00)

Saturday, March 24 2012
Arsenal - Aston Villa (15.00)

Saturday, March 31 2012
Queens Park Rangers - Arsenal (15.00)

Saturday, April 7 2012
Arsenal - Manchester City (15.00)

Monday, April 9 2012
Wolverhampton Wanderers - Arsenal (15.00)

Saturday, April 14 2012
Arsenal - Wigan Athletic (15.00)

Saturday, April 21 2012
Arsenal - Chelsea (15.00)

Saturday, April 28 2012
Stoke City - Arsenal (15.00)

Saturday, May 5 2012
Arsenal - Norwich City (15.00)

Sunday, May 13 2012
West Bromwich Albion - Arsenal (15.00) 


My birthday's on the 13th so we better hammer Newcastle, otherwise I will be super depressed for a month. Until Ramsey beats United. Again.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



BkB Hulk said:


> TIOTE can shatter Arsenal's confidence all over again on opening day so we don't have to spend the rest of the season thinking they may be a threat to United. :side:
> 
> Spurs/Everton should be the best game. Not unhappy with starting against Sunderland away. Henderson scoring in his first game for us against his old club would be amazing.


HOME


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



BkB Hulk said:


> TIOTE can shatter Arsenal's confidence all over again on opening day so we don't have to spend the rest of the season thinking they may be a threat to United. :side:
> 
> Spurs/Everton should be the best game. Not unhappy with starting against Sunderland away. Henderson scoring in his first game for us against his old club would be amazing.


Until he gets subbed.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

FEBRUARY:

4 - Tottenham Hotspur (h)
11 - Manchester United (a)
25 - Everton (h)

MARCH:

3 - Arsenal (h)

That's a tough run.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

I actually meant at home. :\

Arsenal should be disappointed. If they had drawn right, they could have got Newcastle during one of Tiote's inevitable suspensions.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

If November turns out to be another Black November for us with those fixtures.

WE RIOT.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

swansea, a stepping stone to greatness.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

:lmao @ Arsenal's first month. Jesus.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Kiz said:


> swansea, a stepping stone to greatness.


December 17th. Mark that date in your calendar bro. The day Bacary will decimate you.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

i dont have a calendar


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

What better time to post this again.






Boom boom Cheik Cheik the room.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Magsimus said:


> What better time to post this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boom boom Cheik Cheik the room.


Haven't seen this before. Absolute quality :lmao

Apart from the part where we dropped the 4 goal lead :side

BOOM BOOM


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Wigan must be absolutely cheering at the first 3 weeks worth of fixtures. Norwich at home, Swansea away and QPR at home. Got to say our run in looks very very good.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Our first 3 home games are Chelsea, Liverpool and United...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



tomkim4 said:


> Our first 3 home games are Chelsea, Liverpool and United...


That's rough. No one has an easy run in at the start except Chel$ki and Citeh - no surprise there.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

7 points in that month my prediction for us. 

:lmao spurs first 7 fixtures are fucked up.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Overrated said:


> 7 points in that month my prediction.


Be well happy with that. Beat Liverpool same old, beat Newcastle, draw with United.

+ Congrats to Wigan to being the first team to play Norwich to shut them up for singing "this is the best trip I've ever been on".


----------



## Overrated

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



cactwma said:


> Be well happy with that. Beat Liverpool same old, beat Newcastle, draw with United.


Yep i was thinking the same. Obviously Utd will be the hardest because its away but hopefully we can nick a point there.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Handy run-in, number 20 is as good as ours.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

I feel sorry for Husky, he has to wait until the last game of the season to see the entertainers at their place :side:

Arsenal and the mackems first 2 games, 6 points.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Magsimus said:


> I feel sorry for Husky, he has to wait until the last game of the season to see the entertainers at their place :side:
> 
> *Arsenal and the mackems first 2 games, 6 points.*


Carl Jenkinson will have something to say about that.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Magsimus said:


> Arsenal and the mackems first 2 games, 6 points.


Hoorah!


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

not going to lie, expecting 9 points first month. I was going to say 7 with the draw being against Arsenal but now i'd rather we crushed their dreams early 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Rush said:


> not going to lie, expecting 9 points first month. I was going to say 7 with the draw being against Arsenal but now i'd rather we crushed their dreams early 8*D


Newcastle will be a harder game than Liverpool.

All you need is Henderson and Kenny carrying you through. 










Cracking signing (Y)

Wish it was away - fucking hate the Ems.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Happy to get Old Trafford out of the way as early as September.

Fixtures look ok. A mixed Xmas and a mixed run in. But I can't even think about them too hard as this summer is more important right now.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Joel said:


> Happy to get Old Trafford out of the way as early as September.
> 
> Fixtures look ok. A mixed Xmas and a mixed run in. But I can't even think about them too hard as this summer is more important right now.


Same, nothing worse than having to go to OT at an important game in May.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Arsenal is going to beat Liverpool, ManU, and Spurs. 9 points there. And, we'll lose to QPR, Swansea, and Norwich.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Rush said:


> Wigan must be absolutely cheering at the first 3 weeks worth of fixtures. Norwich at home, Swansea away and QPR at home. Got to say our run in looks very very good.


Maybe, but they're also a major contender for relegation. Drop too many points there and the pressure will already be on them.



tomkim4 said:


> Our first 3 home games are Chelsea, Liverpool and United...


:lmao



cactwma said:


> Be well happy with that. Beat Liverpool same old, beat Newcastle, draw with United.
> 
> + Congrats to Wigan to being the first team to play Norwich to shut them up for singing "this is the best trip I've ever been on".


Both United and Liverpool fans would have different opinions on those results.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



BkB Hulk said:


> Maybe, but they're also a major contender for relegation. Drop too many points there and the pressure will already be on them.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Both United and Liverpool fans would have different opinions on those results.


Obviously...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Just saying, considering you especially treat the Liverpool game like a foregone conclusion. Maybe just fishing for a reaction.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

I count Liverpool games as a loss, or at most 1 point, from the start of the season. We'll probably lose them, but at the same time, we're also likely to win the league. It's a fair trade off tbh.

I go into games with Arsenal expecting 4 points a season, at least. I'm just more confident about playing them, and that isn't trolling.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



BkB Hulk said:


> Just saying, considering you especially treat the Liverpool game like a foregone conclusion. Maybe just fishing for a reaction.


We have a very good record against you in recent times. At the least I expect a draw.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Nah, Kuyt banging in another 112th minute injury time goal will save us every time :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I count Liverpool games as a loss, or at most 1 point, from the start of the season. We'll probably lose them, but at the same time, we're also likely to win the league. It's a fair trade off tbh.
> 
> I go into games with Arsenal expecting 4 points a season, at least. I'm just more confident about playing them, and that isn't trolling.


Agreed. I don't go in-to any United game with confidence of getting anything. Was sweet beating you last year though, for the first time in 89 years.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Preparing for another CP raping, eh NoGimmicks? 8*D



cactwma said:


> We have a very good record against you in recent times. At the least I expect a draw.


Thought we played pretty well against you last year. I've got pretty much the same expectations, but there's where the bias comes in, I guess. You obviously don't go into a game thinking you're going to lose (or you don't want to be thinking that).


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Kiz said:


>


That image is the shiz.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Once again the Goodison Derby is first, I've often wondered why that is. 

Hopefully we get a win on the first day, incredibly unlikely though.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

We havent lost to liverpool at home since 2000. Thats where i get my confidence that we will at least get a draw at home.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



BkB Hulk said:


> Preparing for another CP raping, eh NoGimmicks? 8*D


It was ruined for a fair amount of time :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

I'm not on the ball as the rest with the cp rapage. I'm too busy celebrating wins. 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Pfft, that is how you celebrate a win. :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

i may or may not have started early on the raping of united fans rep pages.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

I do it later on after everyone's done it, and I've calmed down. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

http://www.talksport.co.uk/magazine/features/2011-06-17/best-premier-league-centre-midfielder-gerrard-lampard-keane-vieria-scholes-whos-no1

The fuck voted for this shit?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



cactwma said:


> http://www.talksport.co.uk/magazine/features/2011-06-17/best-premier-league-centre-midfielder-gerrard-lampard-keane-vieria-scholes-whos-no1
> 
> The fuck voted for this shit?


:lmao:lmao:lmao Stevie GBH above scholes, keane and Vieira.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

don't see anything wrong with it, you be jealous of STEVIE G.

tbf keane and scholes took votes away from each other. If you had the 1 united player then it would've been tighter. ironically its the same for those dirty manc women :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Rush said:


> don't see anything wrong with it, you be jealous of STEVIE G.
> 
> tbf keane and scholes took votes away from each other. If you had the 1 united player then it would've been tighter. ironically its the same for those dirty manc women :side:


Stevie G in the top 3 makes me fpalm Vieira with 9% is ridiculous. Scholes is overrated but brilliant, not top 3 for me. Keane - "you're just a shit Vieira... shit Viiiieeeeeira"


----------



## Overrated

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*










The mighty VIEIRA


----------



## united_07

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

KEANE :evil:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

GERRARD.

Oh, forgot they haven't won a premier league.










*FUCK. Why can't we win a Premier League!?*


----------



## Overrated

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CgwQCBbn6o
:lmao
VIEIRA > keane


----------



## united_07

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

lol that video is called 'Viera yelling at keane" you can hardly hear him










Keane : 7 Premier League Titles
Vieira : 3 Premier League Titles

FAHCT


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*


----------



## united_07

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*


----------



## Joel

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*






Keane would have fucking murdered Vieira that night. I couldn't believe how scared Vieira looked.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

i think every player must have been scared of Roy Keane especially after tackles like this


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



united_07 said:


> i think every player must have been scared of Roy Keane especially after tackles like this


Shouldnt have played again after that. That was just assault.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

:lmao scared  Vieira was saying shit to that rat neville and then keane started crying over what was said.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



united_07 said:


> i think every player must have been scared of Roy Keane especially after tackles like this


Disgrace. He rules on the pitch by beaing a cheating cunt to make up for his footballing ability.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Overrated said:


> :lmao scared  Vieira was saying shit to that rat neville and then keane started crying over what was said.


He was fucking frightened. He walked away and didn't say another word once Keane got involved. He got boyed.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Joel said:


> He was fucking frightened. He walked away and didn't say another word once Keane got involved. He got boyed.


He wasnt talking to keane in the first place so why would he say anything back to the jibbering twat. The police told them to move down and thats what Vieira did so no he did not get "boyed".


----------



## united_07

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

It was obvious vieira was taken aback, united went on to win the match 4-2, seem to remember a big ashley cole dive when keane came near him


----------



## Joel

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Overrated said:


> He wasnt talking to keane in the first place so why would he say anything back to the jibbering twat. The police told them to move down and thats what Vieira did so no he did not get "boyed".


:lmao

You're the only person I have ever heard come out with so much crap on this subject. Vieira couldn't even look the guy in the face. It's all good picking on a loser like Gary Neville, but then someone his own size squares up to him and he's running away. Needing Cygan of all people to console him.

"Big" Pat :lmao


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Ye bet Roy Keane felt real big when he attacked the 14 yr old as well.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Joel said:


> :lmao
> 
> You're the only person I have ever heard come out with so much crap on this subject. Vieira couldn't even look the guy in the face. It's all good picking on a loser like Gary Neville, but then someone his own size squares up to him and he's running away. Needing Cygan of all people to console him.
> 
> "Big" Pat :lmao


He wasnt running away tho. Neville himself said the police told him to walk away which he did. Keane as usual thought he was a big man and started shouting shit which included "see you out there" and he did fuck all. Cygan was telling him to get down the tunnel because Vieira was saying stuff back to keane. The ref even said he was going to send both off before the match. So next time instead of spouting shite over a video try reading into what actually happened.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Gunner14 said:


> Ye bet Roy Keane felt real big when he attacked the 14 yr old as well.


eh? he was charged with assault with a 16 year old after he said keane has broken his silver chain, but the case was thrown out of court and the 16 year old called a liar, as keane didnt touch him and the kid was abusing him to start with


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



united_07 said:


> eh? he was charged with assault with a 16 year old after he said keane has broken his silver chain, but the case was thrown out of court and the 16 year old called a liar, as keane didnt touch him and the kid was abusing him to start with


You mean when the judge said it was the kids word vs Roy keanes so theirs no evidence to go on other than a broken chain. And never gave a verdict??

And in the second incident weeks later, he again denied physically manhandling the teenager. 

"I walked towards him and asked him if he gave me a hand gesture a couple of weeks earlier," Keane said. "I just wanted to ask him to see if it was him and ask why he had done it. He said along the lines of ‘you tried to knock me off my bike’. 

"I was quite surprised, I think I might have said ‘no I didn’t’. I basically said I was not a w****r and ‘I did not try to knock you off your bike’ and something along the lines of, ‘Watch your mouth’." 

Yeah im sure Roy Keane went over and said im not a wanker

Course he did.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Gunner14 said:


> You mean when the judge said it was the kids word vs Roy keanes so theirs no evidence to go on other than a broken chain. And never gave a verdict??
> 
> And in the second incident weeks later, he again denied physically manhandling the teenager.
> 
> "I walked towards him and asked him if he gave me a hand gesture a couple of weeks earlier," Keane said. "I just wanted to ask him to see if it was him and ask why he had done it. He said along the lines of ‘you tried to knock me off my bike’.
> 
> "I was quite surprised, I think I might have said ‘no I didn’t’. I basically said I was not a w****r and ‘I did not try to knock you off your bike’ and something along the lines of, ‘Watch your mouth’."
> 
> Yeah im sure Roy Keane went over and said im not a wanker
> 
> Course he did.





> The footballer, who remained seated while the judge gave his ruling, gave no reaction as he was cleared of the three charges.
> 
> Mr Richardson said he had to remind himself of the high burden of proof needed to convict a suspect in court.
> 
> He said he was not satisfied the standard had been reached, adding: "Accordingly I dismiss these three charges."
> 
> Mr Richardson said he was not convinced by the evidence given by the 16-year-old.
> 
> He added: "It was clear to me this was a young man who enjoyed the attention that the incident had given him. Given his motive was at the best very questionable, I could not rely on his evidence."
> 
> The judge said the three charges of common assault, criminal damage and the public order offence arose out of the same incident and so all stood or fell together.
> 
> Mr Richardson said the student had been exposed as a liar during the two-day trial.
> 
> He added: "As a witness he was unsatisfactory, he was caught out as a liar, notably in relation to the chain but perhaps in several other perhaps less significant areas."
> 
> Mr Richardson said the teenager had been warned by police not to speak to the Press before the case went to court.
> 
> But he broke the promise by speaking to reporters and then denied he had done so to the police.
> 
> "Despite clear instruction in this case that he should not speak to the Press he chose to do so and he then lied to the sergeant about what had happened.


sounds like a kid just wanted some attention


----------



## Joel

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Overrated said:


> He wasnt running away tho. Neville himself said the police told him to walk away which he did. Keane as usual thought he was a big man and started shouting shit which included "see you out there" and he did fuck all.


The fact is, Vieira didn't say a word once Keane got involved. Not one word. He couldn't even look him in the face. Yet he can bark at a weasel such as Gary Neville.

Fuck all? You guys got dominated at home that night. John O'Shea scoring left footed chips and shit.



Overrated said:


> Cygan was telling him to get down the tunnel because Vieira was saying stuff back to keane. The ref even said he was going to send both off before the match. So next time instead of spouting shite over a video try reading into what actually happened.


Cygan said, "allez, allez" and was clapping at him. Allez = Come on. He wasn't telling him to move down or anything. He was trying to get him fired up, as all the fire Vieira had was blown out by Keane.

Keep pretending Vieira was fine though. I'm sure sooner or later someone will believe you.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Allez means let's go, quite possibly as let's go and get onto the pitch.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Joel said:


> The fact is, Vieira didn't say a word once Keane got involved. Not one word. He couldn't even look him in the face. Yet he can bark at a weasel such as Gary Neville.
> 
> Fuck all? You guys got dominated at home that night. John O'Shea scoring left footed chips and shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Cygan said, *"allez, allez" and was clapping at him. Allez = Come on.* He wasn't telling him to move down or anything. He was trying to get him fired up, as all the fire Vieira had was blown out by Keane.
> 
> Keep pretending Vieira was fine though. I'm sure sooner or later someone will believe you.





St. Stephen said:


> *Allez means let's go, quite possibly as let's go and get onto the pitch.*


Just got told, son.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



united_07 said:


> sounds like a kid just wanted some attention


Doesnt mean he was lying though he just went to the press and got his case thrown out.

Which was still thrown out due to it being 1 word vs another.

Do you honestly believe Roy Keane went over to him and set just said im not a wanker?


----------



## Joel

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



cactwma said:


> Just got told, son.


http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/allez

Idiot. It all depends on the circumstances you use it in. I live with French speaking people.

And if you want to get technical with the language, it just means "go".


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Joel said:


> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/allez
> 
> Idiot. It all depends on the circumstances you use it in. I live with French speaking people.
> 
> And if you want to get technical with the language, it just means "go".


----------



## Overrated

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Joel said:


> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/allez
> 
> Idiot. It all depends on the circumstances you use it in. I live with French speaking people.
> 
> And if you want to get technical with the language, it just means "go".


The circumstance was that Vieira started saying shit back to keane that is why cygan was telling him to go because the police had already warned him to move on. Keane did fuck all he pointed at Vieira and said see you out there, not once did he do anything to Vieira.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

As someone who's spent months of my life on slopes in france allez typically just means go.

http://translate.google.com/#fr|en|allez

Often used as 'move', 'get out the way', 'get a move on'...etc.

It does however also get used as lets go, or come on...e.g. allez les bleu, come on the blues. etc.


----------



## Evo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

"Just got told, son."


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Evo said:


> "Just got told, son."


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

So much sexual tension between you two...


----------



## Evo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

There's the funny use of pictures, and then there's the pictures that cause this sort of reaction:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Evo said:


> There's the funny use of pictures, and then there's the pictures that cause this sort of reaction:


Then there's the use of pictures to counter the use of pictures to counter the use of the picture like:


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

What reaction does this get?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/lolwenger.png/

Wouldn't let me put it up on here but oh well...8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Tenacious.C. said:


> What reaction does this get?












That penalty wasn't even good enough to warrant a reaction from a person.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*










BIG MAN JT


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Overrated said:


> BIG MAN JT


"Shit, I'm not getting my annual pay rise to stay here*


----------



## Evo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Failed penalty, you say?


----------



## Joel

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*










Henry: How do I win this?










Henry: Why am I always losing?










Henry: I understand now!




























Wenger: Maybe one day, Cesc.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Evo said:


> Failed penalty, you say?


At least we didn't fuck up in the CL final.












Joel said:


> ://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/03/19/article-1259360-04903C5A0000044D-137_468x305.jpg
> 
> Henry: How do I win this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry: Why am I always losing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry: I understand now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wenger: Maybe one day, Cesc.


LOVE these Chel$ki responses to anything slightly negative about them. Quality.

While Henry was with us he won 5 major titles. Yeah, how do we win????

+that Fab pic was after we knocked out AC in the San Siro - nice use of a pic.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



cactwma said:


> At least we didn't fuck up in the CL final.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE these Chel$ki responses to anything slightly negative about them. Quality.
> 
> While Henry was with us he won 5 major titles. Yeah, how do we win????
> 
> +that Fab pic was after we knocked out AC in the San Siro - nice use of a pic.


I thought we were just playing a picture game? You seem to love those, no?

Yeah, I know he won titles at Arsenal, as they actually was a time when you weren't shit. Those times are loooooong gone though.

On the Cesc picture, I couldn't tell whether he was happy or sad, as he always looks sad when he is playing for guys.


----------



## Evo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

I love how you think every response from us is apparently completely serious and defensive. 

I swear, you're the *only one* that doesn't realize this is intended to be harmless banter. :lmao

Also, is Lehmann getting sent off in the CL Final not "fucking up"?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

I think BIG MAN JT fucking up the CL penalty is much worse than the Arsenal pen cock up. 

Speaking of cock ups:










fpalm


----------



## Evo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

I saw that a couple days ago. :lmao


----------



## Overrated

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

:lmao I saw it and had to post it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Joel said:


> Henry: How do I win this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry: Why am I always losing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry: I understand now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wenger: Maybe one day, Cesc.


:lmao

Can't wait for United to lose their first game this year for storytime. :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Hopefully you'll be waiting until February, like last season.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

I think now with the recent turn of events in these threads, you should also do Arsenal storytimes if they lose, BkB


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Nah, then he'd be accused of being serious and defensive.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

We all know BULJ tells awful stories anyways. Like the ones he uses to lure kiddies into his white van. Terrible stuff.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

hey, if the kids get in his van, the stories musnt be that bad


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Well I certainly wouldn't use Man U in those stories. If they thought Gary Neville was in the van, they'd run for their life.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*










GARY NEVILLE. ENGLAND'S BEST KISSER.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

he would come out and attack you for stealing business on his turf

he signs his signature on your face :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

I'd let him kiss me. Tongue 'n all, bet his moustache would tickle.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

its amusing how serious and defensive some people get in this thread as opposed to how the aussie Liverpool fans and the United scum banter at each other 8*D


----------



## Overrated

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Its because the liverpool fans are aussie and the united scum do not come from manchester.:side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Hopefully you'll be waiting until February, like last season.


No, you'll be waiting til the 27th of August.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

The French Revolution is on, it's definitely our year now.

Vive le Toon :side:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Definitely getting silently angry at all this French business you've been doing, your three signings will all be class. And it might even help convince insomnia back :no:
Ha'way Brucey, get your head out your arse.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Magsimus said:


> The French Revolution is on, it's definitely our year now.
> 
> Vive le Toon :side:


Might start singing "You're just a shit Arsene Wenger" when we play you with all the Frenchies brought in :lmao


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Doubt they will thrive playing a freezing mid week game at blackburn though.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



cactwma said:


> Might start singing "You're just a shit Arsene Wenger" when we play you with all the Frenchies brought in :lmao


Alan doesn't approve of your comparison.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Magsimus said:


> Alan doesn't approve of your comparison.


:lmao Quality.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



tomkim4 said:


> Doubt they will thrive playing a freezing mid week game at blackburn though.


Just like Messi :side:


----------



## The Monster

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Soon as the fixture list comes out for up coming season I always get excited, Pre season can’t come quick enough for me.

No secret what we need to do, win PL again & challenge for Champions League again & like another FA Cup since haven’t won it since 2004. Our away form need to improve next season & need hit ground running as Prem league getting tougher each year & slow start cant be afforded this year with other Prem league title challengers all improving wanting win Prem league so improve there squads cant mess around with any slow start especially since our first 10 games are tough as hell.


August: 
WBA - Away
Spurs - Home
Arsenal - Home

September:
Bolton - Away
Chelsea - Home
Stoke - Away

October:
Norwich - Home
Liverpool - Away
Man City - Home
Everton - Away

We face the other top 6 teams In League early on in this season & vs 4 out of 6 were at Home (Arsenal, Spurs, Chelsea & Man City) & were away to the 2 Merseyside clubs (Everton & Liverpool). Not easy but heck of challenge & im looking forward to new season. 

Community shield is season open which is on the 8th of Aug at Wembley when we face Man City. Funny game if you win your happy & move on but if you lose you just say sod it not important move on. No one cares if you win or lose.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



The Monster said:


> Soon as the fixture list comes out for up coming season I always get excited, Pre season can’t come quick enough for me.
> 
> No secret what we need to do, win PL again & challenge for Champions League again & like another FA Cup since haven’t won it since 2004. Our away form need to improve next season & need hit ground running as Prem league getting tougher each year & slow start cant be afforded this year with other Prem league title challengers all improving wanting win Prem league so improve there squads cant mess around with any slow start especially since our first 10 games are tough as hell.
> 
> 
> August:
> WBA - Away
> Spurs - Home
> Arsenal - Home
> 
> September:
> Bolton - Away
> Chelsea - Home
> Stoke - Away
> 
> October:
> Norwich - Home
> Liverpool - Away
> Man City - Home
> Everton - Away
> 
> We face the other top 6 teams In League early on in this season & vs 4 out of 6 were at Home (Arsenal, Spurs, Chelsea & Man City) & were away to the 2 Merseyside clubs (Everton & Liverpool). Not easy but heck of challenge & im looking forward to new season.
> 
> Community shield is season open which is on the 8th of Aug at Wembley when we face Man City. Funny game if you win your happy & move on but if you lose you just say sod it not important move on. No one cares if you win or lose.


If you don't improve away form - I don't even think you will make the top 2 this year.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Man U will probably win it again tbh. They just need a replacement for Scholes and they are set. The only other Team who have the calibre to match them is City

Arsenal & Liverpool - Can do what is needed when the pressure if majorly off but when the pressure is on they will most likely crumble again 

Chelsea - Age will hurt them.

Spurs - Had their moment but Modric leaving with no doubt hurt them.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Man U will probably win it again tbh. They just need a replacement for Scholes and they are set. The only other Team who have the calibre to match them is City
> 
> Arsenal & Liverpool - Can do what is needed when the pressure if majorly off but when the pressure is on they will most likely crumble again
> 
> Chelsea - Age will hurt them.
> 
> Spurs - Had their moment but Modric leaving with no doubt hurt them.


I wouldn't call anything until the transfer window is closed. United crumbled away from home in 10/11 - they aren't immune from fragility either. If Arsenal buy the right players I think we have a massive chance. However, if Citeh bring in world class players for stupid money again then they have a great chance. If chelsea freshen up their team they have a great chance. This is the most hard to call season in recent memory, by far.


----------



## haribo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Pardew will be ordering Tiote to absolutely rape Arsenal.






HEY, PADDY, I HEAR ROY KEANE'S HERE










"fuck"


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

:lmao I can just imagine him saying that as his last line in every team talk.

"Come on lads, let's absolutely rape them!"


----------



## The Monster

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



cactwma said:


> If you don't improve away form - I don't even think you will make the top 2 this year.


Away form needs addressing no doubt the problem for it were CM we played more 4-4-2/4-4-1-1/4-2-4 this past season with our game was based on wing play & pushing wingers on top of opposition fullbacks & hoping our wingers they create/cross for others or score. But didn’t have CM to control games away from home. 

At Home pushed opposition back 4 back towards there own goal doing this as pitch longer/bigger at OT & most teams come to OT looking to hold out for point so they invite pressure on themselves & but when we go away from home teams go all out to win in front of own crowd, lack of controlling CM in the side cost us away from home & we played open style game, with front 4, then 2 CM & back 4 but space in behind each & space in behind CM & defense was huge problem so teams found to easy to walk through us you can pick any game away from home last season early on & this is case.

Up until Chicha/Rooney partnership happened in Feb that wasn’t working had the wing play from Nani & Giggs but no threat in behind until Chicha come in with Rooney in the hole, which meant both wingers pushed on to other teams fullbacks had space of Rooney in final 3rd & threat in behind of Chicha so gave us more space until then had Berba/Rooney which didn’t work as both played around CB so made easy for other teams. So by having say Toni RW & Chicha up top with Rooney in hole & Nani LW for example with threat Chicha has in behind CB want to drop off which gives space to Rooney off him & with both wingers pushed on to fullbacks back 4 naturally as unit push back & team to do as doesn’t leave yourself exposed. 

But doesn’t take away our lack of CM problems, Barca in final where not only team to walk through it this past season, we had no control of ball in CM & played open game so left space in behind CM & back 4 & Barca showed us up in that area at Wembley. Soon as lost ball or move broke down pushed front 4 up top left 2 CM there & then back 4 was 15-20 yard away from CM to huge spaces.

Other problems was lack of creativity, played in straight lines this past season & at slower tempo game it’s not imo who we are. Were better with faster paced game & when have lots free flowing passing with players changing position in each attack.

It slower build up with lot passes sideways or backwards with no purpose then play out wide & hope they do something & for first half of season Nani was one who was pulling out all the stops, without him wouldn’t of had success in 1st season every good thing we did attacking wise had 2 be through him.

Its why think may go back to our 06-09 style next season which when we played 4-2-3-1 with no real CF no.9 both CF (Tevez & Rooney) drop deeper but never stopped moving around & front 4 were inter changing each position so may seen Ronaldo up top when Tevez & Rooney dropped off, in every attack we had lot of movement & played really quick passing game & had lots idea with likes Ronaldo, Tevez, Rooney, Giggs as front 4, lack of creativity back then wasn’t a problem. 

Im thinking with the addition of A. Young we can go back to that style/shape again with front 4 always on move & play quicker passing game only this team Chicha here whose real no.9 as plays like it but always on move & hopefully SAF will buy a CM who controls that area & has passing ability with possession play so basically can keep ball each attack & keep having free reign over trying get past opposition goalkeeper & if lose ball hopefully if like 06-09 that mean wont have huge space we have in this side & when/if get ball back we can counter attack teams again with great pace, movement & quick passing like did as made it really hard for teams to stop us.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

:lmao @ thinking Utd won't be in the top 2 next season. Clearly we won't make the top 2 and Arsenal win the league with BENDTNER as top scorer, rit?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Renegade™ said:


> :lmao @ thinking Utd won't be in the top 2 next season. Clearly we won't make the top 2 and Arsenal win the league with BENDTNER as top scorer, rit?


LOL at the defensive. Wthout home form you would have finished outside of the top 6, k?

Competion will be much more fierce and if you think you can finish top 2 with your appaling away form then I'm sure everyone is having a good laugh at you.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

and if we didn't play shit for half the season we would've won the league by 10 points easy :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Rush said:


> and if we didn't play shit for half the season we would've won the league by 10 points easy :side:


Pretty irrelevant to bring up... again.

United have shit away form - and they won't win the league next season with form like that - pretty simple.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



cactwma said:


> LOL at the defensive. Wthout home form you would have finished outside of the top 6, k?


What kind of point is that? Woah, thank God we got to play games at home...

You do come out with a lot of shit.
I'm not really defensive either, I don't mind when people criticise and all that but 99.9% of what you type is nonsense.
Sorry to break it to you...


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

As Silent Alarm pointed out above, their home form can make up for it like it did this year b/c Arsenal are bottlers, we only play properly a quarter of the time, Chelsea are all over the place and City like their holding midfielders too much. However, please continue to spout the same irrelevent dribble about how Arsenal are going to win 38 games next year and win the CL, and even though you don't care about cups you just know that you can get the FA Cup and Carling cup b/c your entire squad is the shit and can do no wrong.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

united wont win at home, top is too red, will cost them goals


----------



## CGS

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Psh the title in this thread says it all :side:

As for Man u they will no doubt make the top two. Can't see them not making it. The just have that winner mentality where they can play ba and win. Its basically what won them the title last year.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Psh the title in this thread says it all :eyes:
> 
> As for Man u they will no doubt make the top two. Can't see them not making it. *The just have that winner mentality where they can play ba and win.* Its basically what won them the title last year.


I think Newcastle are hoping the same mentality works for them next season. :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Man United are either winning or number 2, don't know how even the biggest United hater can't see that they are the best team in the Premier League.

Chelsea or City second. 4th will probably go to Liverpool since THIS IS THEIR YEAR (for CL qualification)

Spurs to finish 5th because they've got a good team.

Newcastle to get 6th because they now have Demba BA

Arsenal to finish 7th, unless West Brom have something to say about that.

8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

how will Fabregas go on a rainy night in Stoke? better make them 8th. They fear the Delap throw that will propel Stoke into 7th ahead of the Gunners.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Silent Alarm said:


> What kind of point is that? Woah, thank God we got to play games at home...
> 
> You do come out with a lot of shit.
> I'm not really defensive either, I don't mind when people criticise and all that but 99.9% of what you type is nonsense.
> Sorry to break it to you...


I really don't know how you can deny that United are not going to finish top 2 with that away form next season. Laughable comments. 99.9% of what I post is hard truths that people don't like to hear being said about their club.



Rush said:


> As Silent Alarm pointed out above, their home form can make up for it like it did this year b/c Arsenal are bottlers, we only play properly a quarter of the time, Chelsea are all over the place and City like their holding midfielders too much. However, please continue to spout the same irrelevent dribble about how Arsenal are going to win 38 games next year and win the CL, and even though you don't care about cups you just know that you can get the FA Cup and Carling cup b/c your entire squad is the shit and can do no wrong.


Love reading your posts. Another classic here.

I have never said we will win anything next year. Liverpool fans are insecure about their team being utter shit. Makes for a good laugh.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

First Gunner and now this guy. Sup with Arsenal fans trollin all the other teams on this place?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> First Gunner and now this guy. Sup with Arsenal fans trollin all the other teams on this place?


Fact = troll. Alright then.


----------



## DB

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Arsenal will finish 12th this season after Wenger decides to bring back Campbell and Lehmann again, on top of bringing Steve Bould, Paul Merson and Ian Wright out of retirement.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

why wont they finish in the same position if their away form is the same


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Kiz said:


> why wont they finish in the same position if their away form is the same


Because the competition will probably be a lot more fierce this year. Liverpool probably will do fuck all. Chelsea & Citeh will improve more as will Arsenal and Spurs could do to. 10/11 was rare in which mostly all top teams were shit.


----------



## DB

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

United will win it again, Chelsea will finish second and then Arsenal, Liverpool, City and Spurs will fight over third and fourth.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



cactwma said:


> Love reading your posts. Another classic here.
> 
> I have never said we will win anything next year. Liverpool fans are insecure about their team being utter shit. Makes for a good laugh.


You're so utterly retarded its actually quite funny. I have never said Liverpool will do anything this year, in fact in the post you quoted i said we were shit. The only time i've said we're going to win is jokingly going "LIVERPOOL's YEAR" which to spell it out for you *IS A JOKE.* You are without a doubt the most blind oblivious poster on here. None of the Liverpool fans have said we'd amount to anything this year, if thats being insecure then fuck me, how insecure does that make you when anyone mentions Arsenal?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Rush said:


> You're so utterly retarded its actually quite funny. I have never said Liverpool will do anything this year, in fact in the post you quoted i said we were shit. The only time i've said we're going to win is jokingly going "LIVERPOOL's YEAR" which to spell it out for you *IS A JOKE.* You are without a doubt the most blind oblivious poster on here. None of the Liverpool fans have said we'd amount to anything this year, if thats being insecure then fuck me, how insecure does that make you when anyone mentions Arsenal?












Srcsm rules. Reaction, maybe?

+it's obvious everyone is more 'serious' than they say. Whenever I post something factual it's like "that's total shit" then I retort and they go "joke".

K.


----------



## Nas

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

cactwma, dont you think Man U will improve their away form for next season?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Nas said:


> cactwma, dont you think Man U will improve their away form for next season?


Yes, all I'm saying is that if it doesn't improve then they probably won't win the PL. Even a mild improvement will be hard to win the PL with.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



cactwma said:


> Yes, all I'm saying is that if it doesn't improve then they probably won't win the PL. Even a mild improvement will be hard to win the PL with.


Well, all that means if even with a major improvement, you won't be winning the Premier League.

At the moment, there are three teams better than you.

Liverpool and Tottenham are not far away, and once the transfer dealings are done and dusted, Liverpool will be in a much better state, both for now and the future, than Arsenal.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



DeeCee said:


> Well, all that means if even with a major improvement, you won't be winning the Premier League.
> 
> At the moment, there are three teams better than you.
> 
> Liverpool and Tottenham are not far away, and once the transfer dealings are done and dusted, Liverpool will be in a much better state, both for now and the future, than Arsenal.


Cuz I mentioned Arsenal. Delusional United fan but this board isn't short of them.

You obviously know *nothing* about football if you even remotely think Liverpool will be in a much better state than Arsenal. Funny stuff. And how does any club have a better future than Arsenal? Funny stuff here gents.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

He did say Liverpool and Spurs are not far away which is true, Plus like you said earlier have to wait until the end of the transfer window to see how the teams play out. Arsenal have a good team but just have a low winners mentality. Like Liverpool when the pressure is on they suck hard. When the pressure is off they thrive and can beat any team put in front of them. 

City & Liverpool could have a better future than Arsenal at this moment. Even Arsenal's "young stars" minus Whilshere are not that young anymore and have a shitload of experience not only in England but in europe and haven't really shown any sort of winner menality


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Arsenal have had that "brilliant future" for a few years now.
Keep this up and we could start labelling them as the new "next year" merchants.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> He did say Liverpool and Spurs are not far away which is true, Plus like you said earlier have to wait until the end of the transfer window to see how the teams play out. Arsenal have a good team but just have a low winners mentality. Like Liverpool when the pressure is on they suck hard. When the pressure is off they thrive and can beat any team put in front of them.
> 
> City & Liverpool could have a better future than Arsenal at this moment. Even Arsenal's "young stars" minus Whilshere are not that young anymore and have a shitload of experience not only in England but in europe and haven't really shown any sort of winner menality


For long-term futures, Arsenal easily has the brightest IMO. No dodgy owners, a proper youth system in place, world class players, quality manager I could go on. 

Liverpool are still miles off anything in the top 4 IMO. They chose the worst time possible to get shit. Citeh have a better short term future, because of the money, but how long will the spending go on? Another 3 years until they realise they can't get in Europe with their income/expenditure being way out of proportion?


----------



## CGS

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



cactwma said:


> For long-term futures, Arsenal easily has the brightest IMO. No dodgy owners, a proper youth system in place, world class players, quality manager I could go on.
> 
> Liverpool are still miles off anything in the top 4 IMO. They chose the worst time possible to get shit. Citeh have a better short term future, because of the money, but how long will the spending go on? Another 3 years until they realise they can't get in Europe with their income/expenditure being way out of proportion?


I'd say right now Liverpool could get back to their best and could end up fighting Arsenal for that fourth spot. Like I said both teams have quality but suck under pressure. It may just come down to who deals with it better. I Mean Arsenal managed to fall from being what 6 points clear at the top with a game in hand in March to finishing fourth when the pressure started to mount. If Spurs or Liverpool had been playing better from earlier it could have got worse for them. 

Also yes you have world class players but you need players who can handle the pressure. Thats essentially what you have lacked for years.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I'd say right now Liverpool could get back to their best and could end up fighting Arsenal for that fourth spot. Like I said both teams have quality but suck under pressure. It may just come down to who deals with it better. I Mean Arsenal managed to fall from being what 6 points clear at the top with a game in hand in March to finishing fourth when the pressure started to mount. If Spurs or Liverpool had been playing better from earlier it could have got worse for them.
> 
> Also yes you have world class players but you need players who can handle the pressure. Thats essentially what you have lacked for years.


Liverpool need to sign more players with the quality of Suarez. Fuck people who say you need English and Dalglish has clearly given in. Mata would be a good start, IMO. Zapata would too, but that deal may have fallen through.


Aaaah. Funny shit here. Guys who rate how good players are by Football Manager. They fucking own him too. Fabregas is better than Modric anyway the dickhead :lmao 

http://www.talksport.co.uk/radio/weekend-sports-breakfast/blog/2011-06-18/caller-modric-better-fabregas-according-football-manager

+ he says a story that Jason Manford did on Live at the Apollo and tried to make it sound as if someone he knew said it. Dickhead presenters.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

That is actually brilliant. The guy didn't say like an idiot but he just made a crucial mistake of mentioning a computer game as a source for his opinion. He should have just gone with I've seen them play plenty and I don't think there's much between the two players, and he'd not have been mocked like he was. Hilarious stuff though.


----------



## Heel

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Marveaux has slipped away, our transfer window is dead. Please rename the thread NEWCASTLE'S YEAR.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



St. Stephen said:


> That is actually brilliant. The guy didn't say like an idiot but he just made a crucial mistake of mentioning a computer game as a source for his opinion. He should have just gone with I've seen them play plenty and I don't think there's much between the two players, and he'd not have been mocked like he was. Hilarious stuff though.


It was one of the best things I've seen in quite some time. If he truly thought Luka was better than Cesc then he would have said it out of personal opinion. Instead he referenced FM and looked like an idiot and not having a clue what to say. Pretty funny that the guys just laughed at everything he said after that.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Arsenal have had that "brilliant future" for a few years now.
> Keep this up and we could start labelling them as the new "next year" merchants.


I dunno about that. Liverpool will always have 15 years more than us in terms of last title win so we've along way to go to catch up.

In terms of our squad though it does show how wrong AW has been. we've been good enough to win the league for 4 years (in his words) and in those 4 years.

Eduardo injury costs us. We was in good form untill the injury and the 4 weeks it took us to get over how bad it was cost us.

year after - nwhere near

year after - nowhere near

This year - Man Utd are shocking, Chelsea implode, City has internal problems. But no we still come fking 4th.

Clearly good enough lol.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Arsenal are winning the league this year. Quote me on that :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

http://blog.emiratesstadium.info/archives/12586

Interesting reading for people who think Arsenal's defense is much shittier than United. Cracking article, worth a read.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



cactwma said:


> http://blog.emiratesstadium.info/archives/12586
> 
> Interesting reading for people who think Arsena;'s defense is mich shittier than United. Cracking article, worth a read.


Its not that people think our defence is shit. (it is shit makes way too many mistakes) its that no matter how many goals Arsenal score no matter what, no matter when, no matter where other teams always feel they can get at us. 

Most of the problem is actually the midfield. No-one closes the ball down. We;re all to happy to let the other team come forward and get the ball back from a goal kick than to work to get it back. When our attacks break down who goes to close it down?? 

Fabregas is uninterested and doesn't give a shit.
Nasri rarely puts a foot in to close down.
Arshavin rarely comes back to cover for Sagna or Clichy.
Denilson and Diaby both get out sprinted by the ref on counter attacks.
Rosciky hasnt made a tackle in about 4 years.
Song is too interested in looking for his next chance to get forward to get the ball back.

Then on the defence. If you drop the ball on the head of Koscielny or Squillaci chances are they will miss the header. Or back out of the challenge to win it.

Clichy is extremly error prone. if he's not caught out from attacking hes slipping or being shit letting his opposite number past him. From the 24 we conceded from open play if less than half can't be attributed to Clichy being wank defensively ill be amazed.

Then after the problems with out midfield and our defence you have

Manuel Almunia. 

What more hope do you need to give a team that they have a chance of scoring than by having a keeper who couldnt even be a number 1 at Celta Vigo. That we only got given because they couldnt afford to pay us the rest of the money they owed us from Sylvinho.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



cactwma said:


> Srcsm rules. Reaction, maybe?
> 
> +it's obvious everyone is more 'serious' than they say. Whenever I post something factual it's like "that's total shit" then I retort and they go "joke".
> 
> K.


i don't say "thats total shit" when you post something you believe is factual. When you try and claim that we're insecure about our team when its clear that we aren't then it gets to the point of me having a go back at you for being a delusional tool. HUH. K.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

:lmao :lmao at that Steiner vid posted by evo. deserves a re-post

HUH


----------



## united_07

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

really hope this is true, would really like to see him playing in the pre-season tour to see how how plays with the first team, and perhaps the step up to the first team will improve his behaviour, cleverly was on the tour last year and scored a brilliant goal 



> RAVEL MORRISON is on the brink of a call-up to Manchester United’s pre-season tour of America – with Sir Alex Ferguson ready to upgrade the controversial starlet to first-team status.
> 
> The 18-year-old attacking midfielder is judged by many to be the most gifted English teenager to emerge for years – and his talent has alerted scouts from BARCELONA and REAL MADRID who have kept tabs on him.
> 
> Morrison was a star performer as United won the FA Youth Cup last month.
> 
> It is understood Ferguson and United’s coaches have held talks on whether to fast-track the youngster – and are considering taking him on the five-match American tour.
> 
> Morrison has had a chequered career so far after a string of off-field incidents which have landed him in court.
> 
> Most recently, he appeared on a third assault charge in as many years and has been warned he faces a custodial sentence if he finds himself in trouble again.
> 
> Morrison, who has played for England at Under-16, 17 and 18 level, has already figured in the first team, making his United debut last October as sub in a Carling Cup tie with Wolves.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



united_07 said:


> really hope this is true, would really like to see him playing in the pre-season tour to see how how plays with the first team, and perhaps the step up to the first team will improve his behaviour, cleverly was on the tour last year and scored a brilliant goal


People say we poach Barca's youth. They tried to rob our two prospects, Afobe & Aneke, now Morrison from United 

He is supposed to be a cracking player.


----------



## united_07

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

united's new away kit, didnt like it in earlier pictures, but in this one it doesnt look to bad


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

It's disgusting, looks like a training top.

Fuck off, Nike.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Looks awful. Wouldn't even want to train in that.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Meh. Looks better than it did in the original shot. But that's not saying much.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

inter united


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Maybe we could trick Sneijder....:hmm:


----------



## DB

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



united_07 said:


> united's new away kit, didnt like it in earlier pictures, but in this one it doesnt look to bad


It's still nowhere near as hideous as the Arsenal away shirt.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



united_07 said:


> united's new away kit, didnt like it in earlier pictures, but in this one it doesnt look to bad


:lmao



DB said:


> It's still nowhere near as hideous as the Arsenal away shirt.


It looks bad. Don't know why we can't just choose whether we want to go Yellow or Blue then stick with it.


----------



## Heel

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

I can't see United finishing lower than 2nd next season, they'll always compete for the title whilst Ferguson is in charge.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



> It's still nowhere near as hideous as the Arsenal away shirt.


Or the Newcastle home shirt..



MMN said:


> Marveaux has slipped away, our transfer window is dead. Please rename the thread NEWCASTLE'S YEAR.


I firmly agree. Get it changed plz.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Oh, and people who say Fab isn't the best CM in the PL - look at this statistic.



> 466 - Over the last five PL seasons Cesc Fabregas has created a total of 466 goalscoring chances, more than any other player. Coveted.


Off OptaJoe's Twitter.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



cactwma said:


> Oh, and people who say Fab isn't the best CM in the PL - look at this statistic.
> 
> 
> 
> Off OptaJoe's Twitter.


Football Manager disagrees!

Modric > Cesc!:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Nige™ said:


> Football Manager disagrees!
> 
> Modric > Cesc!:lmao


:lmao Modric is better because his stats are higher on Football Manager. Why is Fabregas worth double!? :cuss:

Fucking idiot :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



cactwma said:


> Oh, and people who say Fab isn't the best CM in the PL - look at this statistic.
> 
> 
> 
> Off OptaJoe's Twitter.


if only arshavin, chamakh and the rest could finish consistantly. or RVP could go without hurting himself.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



cactwma said:


> :lmao Modric is better because his stats are higher on Football Manager. Why is Fabregas worth double!? :cuss:
> 
> Fucking idiot :lmao


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



cactwma said:


> :lmao Modric is better because his stats are higher on Football Manager. Why is Fabregas worth double!? :cuss:
> 
> Fucking idiot :lmao


I feel for that poor fucker really. He made a tit of himself on national radio and he's not going to live it down for a while. I know I wouldn't let up on one of my mates if they did something as stupid that, even though FM is amazing as it is!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

some clubs do use fm for scouting.

everton do i believe.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Nige™ said:


> I feel for that poor fucker really. He made a tit of himself on national radio and he's not going to live it down for a while. I know I wouldn't let up on one of my mates if they did something as stupid that, even though FM is amazing as it is!


He kept trying to say no, it was my mate and they kept cutting him off and laughing their asses off. Fantastic stuff.



Kiz said:


> some clubs do use fm for scouting.
> 
> everton do i believe.


fpalm FM is good but I would never trust it to gauge real talent.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

i find it's pretty right on in many cases, but of course, it is impossible to predict growth in a game comparative to real life.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

I hope they make Hoillet and Olsson beasts for next season's game. I'm going to try and take Jones back on loan too, but I wonder what they'll make of our owners. That should be fun!

It is funny how many players I only heard of through Footy Manager have gone on to become big names.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Nige™ said:


> I hope they make Hoillet and Olsson beats for next season's game. I'm going to try and take Jones back on loan too, but I wonder what they'll make of our owners. That should be fun!
> 
> It is funny how many players I only heard of through Footy Manager have gone on to become big names.


Same, my first FM was waaaay back when and I spotted Robinho straight away :lmao


----------



## Jordo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

cant wait for the season to start missing it already


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Jordo said:


> cant wait for the season to start missing it already


Agreed. Playing FIFA 11 before and it was Spurs Arsenal in the snow and I was like - fuck, can't the season just start. Nothing beats the winter in the EPL. Lots of great games all the time.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Fuck that. When I play FIFA and it's snowing, I want to put the controller through the TV. Fucks everything up.

The season can't start until we sign Mata, Zapata (or Sakho, I'm flexible 8*D) and Cissokho. :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

going to throttle someone if all we get is Downing and Adam.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Rush said:


> going to throttle someone if all we get is Downing and Adam.


Better prepare to do so then.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



BkB Hulk said:


> Fuck that. When I play FIFA and it's snowing, I want to put the controller through the TV. Fucks everything up.
> 
> The season can't start until we sign Mata, Zapata (or *Sakho*, I'm flexible 8*D) and Cissokho. :side:


Sakho is God.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Can't see any chance of us getting him. Wouldn't mind him staying another year if I thought we'd have CL to offer him then, but unless we start getting some quality players in, that's going to be a struggle.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



BkB Hulk said:


> Can't see any chance of us getting him. Wouldn't mind him staying another year if I thought we'd have CL to offer him then, but unless we start getting some quality players in, that's going to be a struggle.


True, would love Arsenal to buy him. One of the most impressive youngsters I have ever seen. He has all the tools to be a truly _*world class*_ player. Captaining a massive club like PSG at 17 is ridiculous, and that was in the league not a cup.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



BkB Hulk said:


> Can't see any chance of us getting him. Wouldn't mind him staying another year if I thought we'd have CL to offer him then, but unless we start getting some quality players in, that's going to be a struggle.


Thats one of the more frustrating things. We need some quality players to challenge for the CL spots, but the quality players want/will go to clubs who can give them CL footy and around the cycle goes.


----------



## Josh

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

spurs looking at gary cahill aswell. hard to see him starting ahead of our youthful defenders in gallas and king, but he is worth a look. 

:side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Rush said:


> Thats one of the more frustrating things. We need some quality players to challenge for the CL spots, but the quality players want/will go to clubs who can give them CL footy and around the cycle goes.


There are some players who seem to be willing to sacrifice CL, but we need to pick those ones up (Mata, Cissokho, Zapata). Then in a year, if we're in the market for another CB, Sakho would be worth a go and we could offer CL up to a guy like Hazard, who I could only see joining a club that can offer that. The problem is picking the players who are quality and would be willing to wait a year, rather than just picking anyone who wants to come to Liverpool.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

not going to lie, 35 mil on Carroll, 20 mil on Henderson, would've much rather we got some better players with that money :/ whoever does our deals needs to play more FM :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

By overpaying so much, at least it makes me think the owners are letting things work on a deal-by-deal basis and are willing to put whatever money is needed to buy whoever King Kenny feels is necessary. Still, both those fees are obviously ridiculous, even if I rate both players.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



BkB Hulk said:


> There are some players who seem to be willing to sacrifice CL, but we need to pick those ones up (Mata, Cissokho, Zapata). Then in a year, if we're in the market for another CB, Sakho would be worth a go and we could offer CL up to a guy like *Hazard*, who I could only see joining a club that can offer that. The problem is picking the players who are quality and would be willing to wait a year, rather than just picking anyone who wants to come to Liverpool.


Can only see him coming to us or Real tbh.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

We have first option on Hazard as well.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Overrated said:


> We have first option on Hazard as well.


Next season, maybe? Hazard & Sakho = ejaculation. They would be two top drawer signings. 

Wonder what's happenning with Usmanov. On the one hand, he is the second richest man in Europe, and will more or less give us unlimited funds. But, on the other hand he will have a say on possible signings and want a lot to do with the team ala Abramovich. He could make us go to the absolute peak in club football but could destroy us as well. Kroenke seems a very good owner who already has the know how of owning sports teams, although how much cash he will give us is debatable. He is shelling out quite a bit for Samir's new deal though.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Hope we do Aston Villa over again this year. Though any excuse to post this is a good one (was the day we went down, who's laughing now :lmao)










But yeah, top 8 finish is the aim.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



cactwma said:


> Next season, maybe? Hazard & Sakho = ejaculation. They would be two top drawer signings.


Agreed. Sakho might still arrive in this window. Depends if the Cahill deal happens.


----------



## Evo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Magsimus said:


> But yeah, top 8 finish is the aim.


To be honest, your club is having a pretty good summer. Considering that and the spirit you guys fought with in a lot of games last year, I can see you top 8 easily. You'll be a big threat and an annoying club for anyone to face, especially the top teams who will no doubt walk away on the occasion grumbling over dropped points.


----------



## CGS

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Man U, Chelsea, Arsenal, Liverpool, City, Spurs. Thats top 6 in no real order. Who else will Newcastle have to compete with to finish in the 7th or 8th position? Bolton, Everton & Possibly Villa are the only other ones really and with how Newcastle are bulking up their squad I can see them going ahead of them.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Never underestimate Everton. They always have a shit start and rarely fork out a lot of money on players but they always end up finishing well and around the top 6.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

How rude, if Villa come into consideration surely we must :no: we actually were on great form last year, but injuries fucked us over. Now we need to replace Welbeck and Onuouha if we want any chance of breaking the top 8, and that's the absolute minimum assuming we don't get injuries as bad as we did last year. But yeah, as much as it really pains me to admit it, Newcastle are looking to be the better team in the NE now, ah well. At least we had 3 years as the top dogs...


----------



## CGS

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Sunderland lost steam after Bent left really and truly. They probably would have got Europa League position for sure if he had stayed. I can see you guys making Top 10 for sure but not ahead of Newcastle and possibly Everton. 8th/9th position really.

Edit 

I thought I mentioned Sunderland in my original post my bad. Yeah you guys will come into consideration for sure but again behind Newcastle and possibly everton.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

Funny enough I don't blame Bent for it, we survived fine without him before hand, hell we beat Chelsea 3-0 without him. It was more the fact we never replaced him, and then when Welbeck got injured and Campbell suffered another setback we were well and truly done. With Cattermole and Meyler injured too we just lacked the depth to survive at the top any longer, since Brucey refused to play Zenden in the middle. If he had then it might've been better. Our second half of the season consisted of a lot of 'what if's'. Our season I think could go either way, depending on who we bring in to strengthen. Like I say, if we remain mainly injury free and replace those who've left, then I can see us finishing top 8 max. If our squad remains as brittle as last year though, we're in for a fight down the bottom.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

I always rate Everton, David Moyes must be some sort of magician. Hopefully we can get the better this year. So far we've essentially got 5 new signings (HBA and Gosling have made about 1 start between them), so the squad should be strong enough to challenge.

I've heard that Mrs Doubtfire asks the Sunderland players when they think they're ready to play instead of using science/physio's. Could be BS but would explain why they come back way to early and get re-injured.


----------



## haribo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



cactwma said:


> Kroenke seems a very good owner who already has the know how of owning sports teams


----------



## Evo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Man U, Chelsea, Arsenal, Liverpool, City, Spurs. Thats top 6 in no real order. Who else will Newcastle have to compete with to finish in the 7th or 8th position? Bolton, Everton & Possibly Villa are the only other ones really and with how Newcastle are bulking up their squad I can see them going ahead of them.


You're forgetting about Stoke City. I think they have something going really well for them and are slowly building. Their FA Cup final appearance was no accident.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

stoke to knock arsenal out backstage and secure the no4 spot, qualify for the champions league, go on a winning rampage, then finally beating barca in a rainy night in london in 2013 thus fulfilling the prophecy :side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

It won't get that far. Remember, it's a rainy night in STOKE where Barca is in trouble, which means that in the second leg of the quarterfinal, when everything is on the line, Stoke makes the best team in the world go home early. Embarrassing!

Barca will then immediately enter negotiations to buy Kenwyne Jones and possibly HUTH. 8*D


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: LIVERPOOL'S YEAR. 11/12 Premier League ~ CarlingCup ~ FACup ~ Discussion Thread!*

for me Newcastle are still a club in turmoil, I think next season is going to be alot more troubling for them than alot of people are thinking


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

u mad bro? Newcastle are finally operating like a sensible club. They're running at a profit and making clever transfer decisions while building a nice squad. I don't expect them to skyrocket up the table, but they'll keep well clear of relegation for the foreseeable future I'd imagine. People think losing Barton and Nolan will hurt them, but it won't. They're typical overrated English players.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

The old title was better, and I'm not even a 'Pool fan.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

i was nice to liverpool supporters last week ... gotta go back to hating on them this week.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

What have we ever done to you? :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

what have i done to you Mike? aside from destroying your user cp with red cards and Tiote. and call you a whore. and a slut. and a wanker. and an arsenal fan (trust me, thats a huge insult :side


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Man United may have 19 titles, but have they ever won an intertoto cup? Nah didn't think so.

I don't think we've been in a bad position at all since relegation. In a way it was the best thing that could've happened at the time since we could offload everyone on huge wages that couldn't care less about the club, and we ended up loads better off. Follow that up with a good season last year. Offloading Nolan and Barton while replacing them with full internationals isn't going to make us a weaker side.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Ba and Tiote is going to be a force.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

its annoying me how Newcastle are signing well and we appear to be doing fuck all.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

patience young one. we got suarez late 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Liverpool will be much, much more of a force if they sign Zapata & Mata. If you end up with Downing & Adam... 

Not sure how much budget you have left after blowing a shitload of money on two average players.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



> #nufc #lfc Kop source: LFC head of sports medicine confirms Marveaux did NOT fail a medical at Anfield.


Just to prove he chose the bigger club.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

screw patience, i want to blow my load early and quickly if we get Mata, Zapata or Cissokho :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

SUAREZ. what a player






obvious he didnt fail medical, was probaly contract negotioations (longer deal at newcastle)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

http://football-talk.co.uk/28390/arsenal-news-wenger-set-to-splash-the-cash-on-three-new-signings/

Pretty good analysis of why Fabregas is worth infinitely more than Sanchez or the 35 mil they are offering.

Fabregas is a world class player, and no one can deny he is very, very high on the elite list of midfielders in the past 20 years.

World class players come at a premium. Barca need to realise that.

There is a reason Mancini replied "Fabregas" when queried about who would win them trophies.

Funny tweet - @WengerBoy1: Villas-Boas’ league record at Chelsea 2011/12: W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-W-D-Fired


----------



## haribo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Kudos on the thread title (Y)


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

I appreciate the thread title, but feel like Kiz sucks needs to be added back to either one tbh. Nothing wrong with the truth 8*D.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

7 Prem/top division league titles, 7 FA Cup wins, 5 League Cup wins and 1 Champions League/European Cup win. Not bad at all. Chelsea, Arsenal and Manchester City have never won the European Cup btw.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

man united: we have ****** bandwagoners. and chelsea have sxe.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



St. Stephen said:


> u mad bro? Newcastle are finally operating like a sensible club. They're running at a profit and making clever transfer decisions while building a nice squad. I don't expect them to skyrocket up the table, but they'll keep well clear of relegation for the foreseeable future I'd imagine. People think losing Barton and Nolan will hurt them, but it won't. They're typical overrated English players.


Nolan & Barton haven't been hyped up at all. Newcastle have bought well but if you think losing their two best players and main contributors last season won't hurt them unless they replace them well then you're kidding yourself.

Nolan got them 12 league goals from midfield last season, as many as both Ameobi & Lovenkrands put together. I think he was the highest scoring midfielder in the league too, and I'm sure they all came from open play too unlike the likes of Adam & Van Der Vaart.

Barton also made 9, scoring 4 too. He was the main provider for them. Do you really think their top scorer & creator won't hurt them at all? Come on. Ba's a good buy signing for sure and he'll chip in. I've not seen a lot of Marveaux or whatever he's called but they'll have a job replacing Nolan & Barton.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

We've already replaced them. Cabaye for Barton and Ben Arfa for Nolan, who are far better technically. Most of Joey's assists were to Carroll, and his goals were from penalties.

Both weren't nearly as effective without Carroll.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Nolan played mostly as a second sriker. He's an average player and that's why he's currently at a Championship club. Say whatever you will about his attitude/work rate, but he's not a good footballer.

Barton is a a good player I must admit, but he's more trouble than he's worth. I can understand fully why Newcastle wouldn't want to renew his contract.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

AVB has been extremely disrespectful to the Porto fans. I have no qualms with people moving to bigger clubs but don't proclaim you are in the 'dream job' and that you aren't leaving for no club or money.

Disgusting.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

it's natural progression. the best managers go to england and spain. it was going to happen eventually, and i reckon porto fans would understand that. he's brought them a large amount of success in a short time and has now moved on. it's probably similar to how inter fans felt with jose (although that was 2 years).


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

I finally agree with cactwma about something, hooray. AVB has gone down in my estimation. I wouldn't say I hate the bloke yet, and I highly doubt I'll ever hate him as much as I do Mourinho, but that was a dog act. Obviously we knew he wouldn't be at Porto forever more, but he said on so many occasions how he planned to take Porto to the top of Europe again. And now he's buggered off after only a season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

What do you expect? Everyone does it nowadays. Players & Managers. I mean I don't understand why if you want to move just admit it but some people just prefer to hide it and lie to the fans. Sure they will be pissed either way but at least they would be a bit more understanding and less pissed. Not many people would turn down £13.2m to work at a growing club like Chelsea.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

AVB learned from the best at a young age, so I'd expect him to be a huge success given time.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



St. Stephen said:


> I finally agree with cactwma about something, hooray. AVB has gone down in my estimation. I wouldn't say I hate the bloke yet, and I highly doubt I'll ever hate him as much as I do Mourinho, but that was a dog act. Obviously we knew he wouldn't be at Porto forever more, but he said on so many occasions how he planned to take Porto to the top of Europe again. And now he's buggered off after only a season.


I don't hate him, but he has severely gone down in my view. The Porto fans loved him there, said he was staying at the club then moved on for a Chelsea job for which he will probably get sacked within a few years. This sounds mighty bias but I would understand a little bit more if it was the Arsenal job where he knew he would be secure for years on end. Although I would never forgive him for the disrespect shown. Looks like a bit of a money grabber, he is young and could have stayed with Porto to fulfil his promises. No one is expecting him to stay at Porto for the next 5 years but at least show some respect for the club that has made you.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

the guy managed the faroe islands. he's earned it.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

AVB didn't get the 13M, Porto did. It was his release clause. That said his contract over 3 years may very well be worth 13M if that is indeed what your referencing.

EDIT - Yep I just looked it up and AVB is on 4.4M a year, working out to 13.2M over the course of his 3 year contract. So in overall compensation and wages, Chelsea have paid 26.4M to get a manager for 3 years. It could turn out to be money well spent, but I'd lol so hard if Abrahmovic does sack him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



St. Stephen said:


> AVB didn't get the 13M, Porto did. It was his release clause. That said his contract over 3 years may very well be worth 13M if that is indeed what your referencing.
> 
> EDIT - Yep I just looked it up and AVB is on 4.4M a year, working out to 13.2M over the course of his 3 year contract. So in overall compensation and wages, Chelsea have paid 26.4M to get a manager for 3 years. It could turn out to be money well spent, but I'd lol so hard if Abrahmovic does sack him.


I'd be shocked if he didn't. If he doesn't win the CL within the first 2 years or less likely 3 he will be out the door. Simple as that really.


Different topic - what do you think of Usmanov increasing shares? I'm not sure of the ins and outs of the ownership although I'm pretty confident Usmanov could take Arsenal if he wanted with the money he has, regardless of Kroenke's majority shares which make him the top man since he went over the 30% mark and bought out the shares.


This is funny shit - http://www.talksport.co.uk/magazine/features/2011-06-22/how-chelseas-%C2%A369m-compensation-pay-outs-compares-arsenals-net-transfer-spend-2004


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

is kroenke the one with a team in like every sport in america? ice hockey, nba, indy car?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Yeah, he has like 5 or 6 teams.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Denver Nuggets of the NBA, Colorado Rapids of Major League Soccer, Colorado Avalanche of the NHL, Colorado Mammoth of the National Lacrosse League and St. Louis Rams of the NFL as well as Arsenal. busy guy.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

national lacrosse league :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Still don't know how he can run as many teams as that. Running Arsenal is enough :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



St. Stephen said:


> I finally agree with cactwma about something, hooray. AVB has gone down in my estimation. I wouldn't say I hate the bloke yet, and I highly doubt I'll ever hate him as much as I do Mourinho, but that was a dog act. Obviously we knew he wouldn't be at Porto forever more, but he said on so many occasions how he planned to take Porto to the top of Europe again. And now he's buggered off after only a season.


Maybe you should have left Rooney at his boyhood team Everton then, if that's your stance on this.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

That would be a valid point if St. Stephen was SAF and not an Arsenal supporter.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

come on klebold, lift your game


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

We've won 9, more than all but 3 of your clubs.

Maybe it'll be 10 within the next century (if we don't go under)


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



BkB Hulk said:


> That would be a valid point if St. Stephen was SAF and not an Arsenal supporter.


:lmao burn.

I don't know why people expect this loyalty in football. If VB did an appalling job this year and got his team relegated (obviously a hypothetical scenario), they'd have no doubt sacked him. Players move all the time for different reasons, same with managers.

If someone came along and offered me a prestigious job title (or Chelsea manager 8*D), a massive pay rise and a new challenge, I'd jump at it. I love loyalty in football, whether from coaches or players, but it's unrealistic to expect any these days.

If I decide not to like the guy, it'll be because of Chelsea, not the fact he's decided to further his career.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

On the AVB thing, I don't think it's so much "false promises" as it is people's feelings simply being hurt. AVB did say that his future was with Porto, but I'm fairly certain that he also said that he was not aware of any offers from other clubs. This is typical manager speak when there's something going on. You're not going to get a manager who says "Yeah, I heard that Chelsea wants me. Porto's pretty awesome, but if Chelsea throws down a deal, I'm outta' here." THAT would be the ultimate act of disrespect. Standard etiquette, when there's speculation going on, your job is to maintain stability. AVB did that.

Every manager marks their intentions for a club. As mentioned, if he did poorly, he could've been sacked. From the perspective of someone who *did* get sacked, look at Ancelotti. He talked all the time about how much he loved the club, how he wanted to stay there, the things he wanted to do with him. And he didn't even do poorly, and was still sacked. We're not going to call _those_ false promises, are we? Yes, I know it changes because it's out of his control.

AVB simply made a decision to further his career. Would the Porto fans have appreciated more loyalty? Yes. But that's all this is about. You're always going to get hurt feelings about something like this. There's no way a successful manager can ever leave a club without feelings being hurt. Think about it and realize that it's not like AVB said "I will never leave Porto to go to Chelsea," and THEN took the offer. If he had done that, you have a case.


Magsimus said:


> We've already replaced them. Cabaye for Barton and Ben Arfa for Nolan, who are far better technically. Most of Joey's assists were to Carroll, and his goals were from penalties.


Completely agree with you tbh. I'd pick Cabaye and Ben Arfa over Barton and Nolan in a heartbeat.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Sure, I would jump at the chance of getting a new opportunity at a big club. But if you had that in mind why say you are completely loyal to FC Porto?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Like I said, maintaining stability. At the most, it's a poor choice of words.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Evo said:


> Like I said, maintaining stability. At the most, it's a poor choice of words.


If you wanted to maintain stability you would say a lot softer words than that. He was extremely strong in what he said, he said it was a dream job, that's not maintaining stability.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

i think the big part here is he went to chelsea, a club which is bigger than porto. if he said i am completely loyal to porto, and then went to benfica, the fans would be furious, and understandably so. but i believe this was said when chelsea hadn't made a formal approach and it was all just rumours, so at that stage he was. you cant just turn down chelsea though, as an up and coming manager like avb. it's not like an offer to manage a top 4 club in england comes along every day.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

I'm not disagreeing with you that it was a poor choice of words. That's what I said in the post you quoted.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Genuinely gutted that people here know I'm not SAF.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



BkB Hulk said:


> That would be a valid point if St. Stephen was SAF and not an Arsenal supporter.


Assuming St. Stephen is indeed not SAF....I didn't know the real Alex Ferguson supported Arsenal! Wow what a twist.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



St. Stephen said:


> Genuinely gutted that people here know I'm not SAF.












"What the fuck?"


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

This title is garbage all of them are. Should be "CHELSEA- BOYS IN BLUE THREAD"


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Rockhead said:


> This title is garbage all of them are.* Should be "CHELSEA- BOYS IN BLUE THREAD"*


And you call the last two garbage? :hmm:


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Rockhead said:


> This title is garbage all of them are. Should be "CHELSEA- BOYS IN BLUE THREAD"


CHELSEA - *BOAS* IN BLUE 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

thread title should simply be *BIG MAN - Tears, Tackles and Terrible Penalties. The JT story*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

I plan on changing the title every week for a bit.

So, plenty of chance of user input then. But for now, I got the first few ones.

And Kroenke is just a man interested in money, not winning. He doesn't have a track record of winning titles, nor spending money to acquire elite talent.

I don't particularly like him, and would rather have someone who wants to win as opposed to make millions. Whether that be Usmanov, or someone else.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Rockhead said:


> This title is garbage all of them are. Should be "CHELSEA- BOYS IN BLUE THREAD"


That's awful bro (N)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Mikey Damage said:


> I plan on changing the title every week for a bit.
> 
> So, plenty of chance of user input then. But for now, I got the first few ones.
> 
> And Kroenke is just a man interested in money, not winning. He doesn't have a track record of winning titles, nor spending money to acquire elite talent.
> 
> I don't particularly like him, and would rather have someone who wants to win as opposed to make millions. Whether that be Usmanov, or someone else.


Usmanov would win us everything, but at what cost to the club in the long term? If he stays out of the manager's business then I wouldn't have too many qualms about Usmanov taking over.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



cactwma said:


> Usmanov would win us everything, but at what cost to the club in the long term? If he stays out of the manager's business then I wouldn't have too many qualms about Usmanov taking over.


A tad hypothetical. Throwing money at a club doesn't automatically mean success. Look at Real & City.

Personally I'd like to see Arsenal, United, Liverpool & Chelsea all spend this summer to spice things up and make next season interesting from a neutral's perspective after the disappointment of the title race last year.

*Edit:* A nice thread title would be 'Anyone calls the league the EPL and you're fucking banned for the year thread'.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Magsimus said:


> That's awful bro (N)


Nearly as bad as 'And I'm the world's forgotten boy'


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Rush said:


> thread title should simply be *BIG MAN - Tears, Tackles and Terrible Penalties. The JT story*


Beautiful (Y)

Tbh I reckon next years race will be just as bad as last seasons. Can't see Us Or Arsenal spending a great deal of money (although I hope I am wrong on both case). Chances are it will be between City, Chelsea & Man U with Man U probably taking it again and Liverpool/Arsenal/Spurs battling for Champo League/Europa League qualification


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

BIG MAN: a Leader of men.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

A future title should be "BLACKBURN - Give us 3 or 4 more years."


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Nige™ said:


> A tad hypothetical. Throwing money at a club doesn't automatically mean success. Look at Real & City.
> 
> Personally I'd like to see Arsenal, United, Liverpool & Chelsea all spend this summer to spice things up and make next season interesting from a neutral's perspective after the disappointment of the title race last year.
> 
> *Edit:* A nice thread title would be 'Anyone calls the league the EPL and you're fucking banned for the year thread'.


Citeh had no foundation, and Real have been desperate for a long time now. We already have a foundation and injecting money in to get us the wages and players we need would take us to that next level.

Although most things become obsolete if you want to enter Europe in a few years with the new rules etc.

I really enjoyed the race up until March where it was pretty evident United were going to win. You never could predict who would come out on top before that. Of course it wasn't neck and neck the whole season but w/e.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Stoke: We can beat barca, just give us a chance


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



redeadening said:


> Stoke: We can beat barca, just give us a chance


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

We should actually set aside a Manchester United Story Thread, so BkB can do stories whenever United lose.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Is there not a Championship discussion thread.

IT'S A CONSPIRACY.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Gotta realize cactwma, when you say stuff like that you're never going to hear the end of it. That's the spirit of *banter*. The sooner you accept it the better.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Rockhead said:


> We should actually set aside a Manchester United Story Thread, so BkB can do stories whenever United lose.


I concur! On the condition that they're not allowed in these real threads :side:


----------



## haribo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Rockhead said:


> We should actually set aside a Manchester United Story Thread, so BkB can do stories whenever United lose.


A 3 post thread? Come on son.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Ok fine, lets make it a Man United Loss/Carrick misplaced pass thread. Should be a busy thread now.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Don't think we have the bandwidth for that.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

how bout a thread dedicated to the number of times united defenders think theyre playing volleyball.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*










Not much reason other than it amuses me.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Throw "every time Nemanja Vidic gets a yellow/red card" and we'd have a pretty busy thread.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

anyone here a michael mctintyre fan?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



redeadening said:


> anyone here a michael mctintyre fan?


Where did that come from?

But yeah he's okay. He's not as hot as he was a few years ago. His 2008 DVD was exceptional though.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

:lmao

redeadening going crazy from VILLAS-BOAS hype

EDIT- :side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



redeadening said:


>


That was devine. He's a Spurs fan though! No problem for me, but for a Chelsea fan?

He's not done much stand up in the last year or so. He seems to be happy to live off the money he made in the first two years and from BGT.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Well better a spurs fan rather than an Arsenal fan


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

England has some brilliant comedians, and always has. But with all the greatness you guys have a lot of tosh, and Michael McIntyre very much goes in the category for me.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Rockhead said:


> We should actually set aside a Manchester United Story Thread, so BkB can do stories whenever United lose.


A thread of my general crap would bring ratings.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

You already have one :X


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Here'd be my contribution to a Man Utd thread.






8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Here's my contribution to the Everton thread.

...

That was transfer targets signing for other clubs 8*D


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Here's my contribution to the Everton thread.
> 
> ...
> 
> That was transfer targets signing for other clubs 8*D


We don't deserve our own thread mate


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

You deserve a Phil Neville appreciation thread.










LEGEND.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



redeadening said:


> Well better a spurs fan rather than an Arsenal fan


 K. 



My contribution to the United thread:






Wish I was there. Stunning, won the league at Anfield, WHL, and Old Trafford. Priceless.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Remember watching that Everton game, has it recorded on Sky+ because I missed the first half hour. 

Fast forwarded past the last 4 minutes and saw the score at the bottom of the screen...Jesus.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Not prem league related but Roberto Carlos leaves pitch after a banana is throwing at him during a game.

Stupid russian fucknuts and these pricks are hosting the world cup, well done fifa you retarded muppets.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



cactwma said:


> Stunning, won the league at Anfield, WHL, and Old Trafford. Priceless.


And the Emirates.

:hmm:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



WWE_TNA said:


> Not prem league related but Roberto Carlos leaves pitch after a banana is throwing at him during a game.
> 
> Stupid russian fucknuts and these pricks are hosting the world cup, well done fifa you *retarded* muppets.


I think you meant to say 'corrupt' muppets. In all fairness it's not Russia's fault. They've never had the World Cup before. What option did Fifa have?:cuss:


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Husky said:


> Here'd be my contribution to a Man Utd thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D


I would have contributed, but they didn't have Martin Grainger's goal against them in his last ever game.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Here's mine. The double over them, our only one!






BENTLEY _BITCHES_!:8 He should never have left.:sad:

Shefki Kuqi was on his own up top that night btw!







Back when Gamst was good! Look out for the great Scholes pass at 2:20.


Oh there was this too. Quality's not great but it doesn't need to be tbh.






The only time the Liverpool fans will see a Premiership title celebration at Anfield. What a day that was.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

03/04 to 05/06 were our lean years :side:.

I remember fearing Blackburn and Bolton just as much as the big boys.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Mark Hughes' Blackburn were actually decent. Probably the most I've ever liked Blackburn. Souness' Blackburn weren't bad either but I hated them for always beating us. I remember them doing the double over us in 02/03 and Freidel playing the role of superman in both games 

I hope Sparky gets a new job soon. He's a likeable man. I particularly like his non-handshaking ways and him not getting along with Fergie too which is a welcome relief as it seems the whole league is full of Fergie acolytes these days.

EDIT - LOL at everyone's avatars. I can't even remember what mine was.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

i'd embed vids of our wins over United but there's too many ;D


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



St. Stephen said:


> Mark Hughes' Blackburn were actually decent. Probably the most I've ever liked Blackburn. Souness' Blackburn weren't bad either but I hated them for always beating us. I remember them doing the double over us in 02/03 and Freidel playing the role of superman in both games
> 
> I hope Sparky gets a new job soon. He's a likeable man. I particularly like his non-handshaking ways and him not getting along with Fergie too which is a welcome relief as it seems the whole league is full of Fergie acolytes these days.
> 
> EDIT - LOL at everyone's avatars. I can't even remember what mine was.


Hughes's departure led to our decline. Ever since he left and Paul Ince took over, we've not looked anything like the team we were. Losing Bentley, Santa Cruz (when he was good) & Warnock really screwed us up, Bentley the most.

That double was good. We robbed you at Highbury with an excellent Edu own goal too. We murdered you though at Ewood and the legend that is Tugay scored a cracker.

Oh the good times!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

I miss Tugay. He was a great player.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Nige™ said:


> Hughes's departure led to our decline. Ever since he left and Paul Ince took over, we've not looked anything like the team we were. Losing Bentley, Santa Cruz (when he was good) & Warnock really screwed us up, Bentley the most.
> 
> That double was good. We robbed you at Highbury with an excellent Edu own goal too. We murdered you though at Ewood and the legend that is Tugay scored a cracker.
> 
> Oh the good times!


God I remember Paul Ince as manager for you, in his first game he brought you to Goodison Park and you won 3-2 in the last minute, I was fucking furious.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Paul Ince defeated you with his tactical nous.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

:lmao brilliant.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I miss Tugay. He was a great player.


This. Legend. I miss our Turkish Delight. We've not replaced him yet with a ball playing midfielder.



EFC Bronco said:


> God I remember Paul Ince as manager for you, in his first game he brought you to Goodison Park and you won 3-2 in the last minute, I was fucking furious.


I look back at that with mixed emotion as it really got my hopes up that we'd do well under him. To win at Goodison is always a good result, which it was but he only won two more matches in the league after that as well as beating you in the Carling Cup too!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Blackburn obviously excelled at the tactic of shooting against Everton in those games.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Can't wait for the season to start already. Come on.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Stringer said:


> Can't wait for the season to start already. Come on.


If it started already we'd be fucked. So I can wait for the season to start so we can get signings in.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



StoneColdPunk said:


> If it started already we'd be fucked. So I can wait for the season to start so we can get signings in.


Obviously, but you know what I mean 

This season is going to be exciting.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

edit: wrong thread


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

dont know if this has been posted, but...










:lmao


----------



## Liniert

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Kiz said:


> dont know if this has been posted, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Oh dear, that looks terrible


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Kiz said:


> dont know if this has been posted, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


#

Love that kit  Black is our traditional colour :side:

Seriously, if you are going to do a 125th anniversary jersey do our traditional away colours, yellow and blue.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Stringer said:


> #
> 
> Love that kit  Black is our traditional colour :side:
> 
> Seriously, if you are going to do a 125th anniversary jersey do our traditional away colours, yellow and blue.


O look Stringer is wrong again what a surprise.

The yellow kit has only been apart of our history since 69. For the 82 years before that our kit was pretty much always White. So if its a 125 year celebration kit it should be white. Then if you want to go off When the badge came in we changed to Navy because Spuds wore white and our change colour was always going to be navy but the F.A banned it for looking to similar to the Refs kit. So we then got yellow.


Love the top though reminds me of my 1st ever Arsenal away shirt with the lightning pattern.

Also : where do you get black from?????


----------



## Spiron

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Shoot a United die hard for saying this, but that Arsenal shirt is absolutely immense. Beautiful, if it's real and not leaked.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

^ Not sure if srs.

Think that jersey is awful. Arsenal have had some good ones down the years but that is definitely not one of them.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

What exactly is wrong with it? Not the best looking kit in the World but far from the worst. 

Still waiting to see one better than our new away kit :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Gunner14 said:


> O look Stringer is wrong again what a surprise.
> 
> The yellow kit has only been apart of our history since 69. For the 82 years before that our kit was pretty much always White. So if its a 125 year celebration kit it should be white. Then if you want to go off When the badge came in we changed to Navy because Spuds wore white and our change colour was always going to be navy but the F.A banned it for looking to similar to the Refs kit. So we then got yellow.
> 
> 
> Love the top though reminds me of my 1st ever Arsenal away shirt with the lightning pattern.
> 
> Also : where do you get black from?????


http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Arsenal/Arsenal-change-kits.html

Coz we started using yellow in 1950 and blue in 1918 8*D

+Wearing a strip for 42 years isn't tradition? You fail.

Oh look Gunner is wrong again.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Kiz said:


> dont know if this has been posted, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


dont hate it...but i certainly don't like it.

mehtastic.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Stringer said:


> http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Arsenal/Arsenal-change-kits.html
> 
> Coz we started using yellow in 1950 and blue in 1918 8*D
> 
> +Wearing a strip for 42 years isn't tradition? You fail.
> 
> Oh look Gunner is wrong again.


Have you ever watched the 1950 fa cup final the kit was GOLD like our away shirt in 2001. The reason we had a gold kit in 2001 was for a 50 year celebration of our 1st F.A cup win since Herbert Chapman. Jesus do you know anything. You really need to try harder. We didn't use Yellow untill 1969 when our Navy kit was banned. Open a book once in a while you'll learn something. 

Wearing white for 80 years more than wearing yellow sporadically for 45.

Also this is on your own god damn link

The first time Arsenal wore gold shirts was in the FA Cup final of 1950 against Liverpool, who also wore white shirts when a change was required. At the time, both clubs changed in FA Cup matches when there was a clash so Arsenal commissioned a smart set of gold shirts for the occasion, which saw them triumph, 2-0.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

fpalm In 45 years we have worn more yellow than white in "80" years - isn't anywhere close to 80 btw as we used gold, yellow and blue during those 70 years.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Chain Gang solider said:


> What exactly is wrong with it? Not the best looking kit in the World but far from the worst.
> 
> Still waiting to see one better than our new away kit :side:


the 2 triangles is shit. never liked any jersey like that.


----------



## Inhal

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

The shirt is better than man city's!!


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Not that it matters but here's Aston Villa's new away kit if it hasn't been posted already:










I'm digging it personally.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Anyone for chess?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

looks nice. simple and crisp. i like it.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*

Chess gimmick will suit the defensive game under their new messiah. 10 men behind the ball, exciting stuff.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Stringer said:


> fpalm In 45 years we have worn more yellow than white in "80" years - isn't anywhere close to 80 btw as we used gold, yellow and blue during those 70 years.


Ok to prove you wrong for the final time.

White Minimum of 46 seasons in white.

Compared with a grand total of 31 years in yellow Away shirts.

Again you fail. You utter clown.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Evo said:


> Not that it matters but here's Aston Villa's new away kit if it hasn't been posted already:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm digging it personally.


Looks sweet.



Gunner14 said:


> Ok to prove you wrong for the final time.
> 
> White Minimum of 46 seasons in white.
> 
> Compared with a grand total of 31 years in yellow Away shirts.
> 
> Again you fail. You utter clown.


fpalm 25 RECORDED seasons have had the away strip as white. 36 yellow. 

Don't embarass yourself.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Stringer said:


> Looks sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> fpalm 25 RECORDED seasons have had the away strip as white. 36 yellow.
> 
> Don't embarass yourself.


Wrong again. What a surprise.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man United: We have 19 titles ... and you have how many? (Prem - FA & Carling Cup*



Gunner14 said:


> Wrong again. What a surprise.


Use a calculator son.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

What's better than Arsenal fans having a go at everyone? Arsenal fans having a go at themselves. :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Dear god, thanks for turning our fans into laughing stocks guys.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

The Mega Powers have exploded. :side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

oh look, a cactwma post










HMMMMMMMM


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

:lmao

arsenal wars, i dig it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

arguing over kits?

KITS?

K-I-T-S!?

:no:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*










:side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

:lmao classic moments. Gotta feel for the other Arsenal fans on here.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

wickham related

TonyBarretTimes Tony Barrett 
Connor Wickham was a genuine Liverpool transfer target. They refused to match Sunderland's offer.


TonyBarretTimes Tony Barrett @ 
@TonyEvansTimes Possibly. Everyone, including Ipswich & 
Wickham himself, expected him to end up at Anfield

TonyBarretTimes Tony Barrett @ 
Sunderland's accepted bid was £9.2m rising to £12m. 
Their offer was higher.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

who the fuck is Wickham, anyway?

Never even heard of him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

connor wickham, former ipswich striker, benefits from being young and english.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Why, only the greatest young English striker there is these days, from my impartial nonbiased opinion. I can see him setting the league alight and taking Sunderland up to the dizzy heights of europe 8*D


But yeah, he seems alright, gotta hope he's worth the money we've pumped into him. Probably will take a few months before he hits top form for us but hopefully will come good in the long run. I'm quite excited by the signing really, shows some ambition.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Though if he does come good he'll be out of the door quicker than you can say Europe.

wwwyki.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

cahill to arsenal seems close to being done


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

-,- true, at least we'll make a profit. I see him at Liverpool eventually if he does perform for us, so we can count on at least 20 million


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MartinFromMars said:


> Dear god, thanks for turning our fans into laughing stocks guys.


Any opinion > Your opinion

You don't even support Arsenal anyway :lmao You are a disgrace if you call yourself a fan.



Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao classic moments. Gotta feel for the other Arsenal fans on here.














Shepard said:


> -,- true, at least we'll make a profit. I see him at Liverpool eventually if he does perform for us, so we can count on at least 20 million


Double it


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Mikey Damage said:


> arguing over kits?
> 
> KITS?
> 
> K-I-T-S!?
> 
> :no:


Stringer
Arsenal's kit boy


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



King Kenny said:


> Stringer
> Arsenal's kit boy


didn't remember this. awesome.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*










cockhead on the left, evo on the right


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

^ :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Why do I have to be Anelka?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Rockhead said:


> Why do I have to be Anelka?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

That's got nothing on the Kalou picture I repped haribo with a while back.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I've been thinking, am I the only shameless Everton fan on here? 

:side:

Edit: The silence was deafening :lmao


----------



## haribo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Evo said:


> That's got nothing on the Kalou picture I repped haribo with a while back.


It's still there on my User CP. :no:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



EFC Bronco said:


> I've been thinking, am I the only shameless Everton fan on here?
> 
> :side:
> 
> Edit: The silence was deafening :lmao


I have a soft spot for Everton due to Howard, and Donovan. Plus, I really like David Moyes. Everton is probably the other Prem team I somewhat like. Everyone else ... hate or indifferent.

Arsenal - LOVE
Aston Villa - meh
Blackburn - meh
Bolton - meh
Chelsea - HATE
Everton - like
Fulham - meh
Liverpool - HATE
Man City - hate
Man United - hate
Newcastle - hate
Norwich City - meh
Queen Park Rangers - meh
Stoke City - hate
Sunderland - meh
Swansea City - meh
Tottenham - FUCK OFF
West Brom - meh
Wigan - meh (though, I do really like Roberto Martinez)
Wolves - meh

then I have my Americans, which I always like such as Stu Holden and Clint Dempsey. 

random and pointless, but there you go.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

May as well do the same

Arsenal - don't mind, I think Arsene is losing it but I love the football they play.
Aston Villa - meh
Blackburn - meh
Bolton - hate, purely because I've been to the Reebok the last few years and they've beat us :side:
Chelsea - meh
Everton - Hate a lot of the time, but deep down I love them more than life itself.
Fulham - I like seeing them do well because of Clint Dempsey and the former Everton player contingent.
Liverpool - hate, but most of my friends are liverpool fans.
Man City - hate more than Liverpool
Man United - I'm an Evertonian, of course I love United 8*D
Newcastle - don't mind (they clapped our team and our fans when we reached europe a few years ago, had a soft spot ever since)
Norwich City - meh
Queen Park Rangers - meh
Stoke City - meh
Sunderland - meh
Swansea City - meh
Tottenham - hate Redknapp
West Brom - I like Hodgson so I don't mind them
Wigan - meh
Wolves - meh


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal - right now i hate my own club.
Aston Villa - Dont like the fans.
Blackburn - meh
Bolton - hated for years now theyve cut out alot of the dirty stuff not bothered by them. 
Chelsea - meh
Everton - Like Everton building the right way.
Fulham - Liked Fulham until Mark Hughes was boss
Liverpool - hate. 
Man City - dont mind
Man United - Mean nothing to me either way. 
Newcastle - brother supports them so smallsoft spot untill they had Allardyce as manager and signed Barton
Norwich City - meh
Queen Park Rangers - meh
Stoke City - Despise
Sunderland - meh
Swansea City - couldnt care less
Tottenham - Nothing
West Brom - I like Hodgson so I don't mind them
Wigan - like
Wolves - Despise


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal - Love more than mostly everything. Adore.
Aston Villa - Like - really good histroy and am friends with quite a few of their fans.
Blackburn - meh
Bolton - dislike - thugs
Chelsea - HATE
Everton - Like - see Villa
Fulham - Like - really likable club
Liverpool - *@$££""** HATE
Man City - DESPISE
Man United - HATE - more than anyone but Tottenham
Newcastle - like - good fans, good club
Norwich City - meh
Queen Park Rangers - meh
Stoke City - hate - their fans are despicable. Booing Aaron Ramsey after a career threatening injury is the lowest of the low
Sunderland - meh
Swansea City - meh
Tottenham - *************************** F******** HATE
West Brom - Like - Like Hodgson, mainly for turning Liverpool into a circus
Wigan - meh
Wolves - meh


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal - Love
-------
West Brom - Somewhat like
Everton 
Fulham
Aston Villa
--------
Swansea - Meh
Wolves
Norwich
Wigan
Bolton
Sunderland
Newcastle
--------
Blackburn - Slightly dislike
Man Utd
Tottenham
Stoke
QPR
----------
Man City - Very much dislike
Liverpool
----------
Chelsea - Despise

There we go. In 6 tiers, and in order.

EDIT - Frighteningly similar to Stringer's list. Although I tend to hate the nouveau riche more than our traditional rivals.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Looks like some fun.

Arsenal - Don't actually mind . Used to hate them a lot years ago though. (probably when they were winning trophies :side
Aston Villa - meh
Blackburn - Don't mind
Bolton - Don't mind at all
Chelsea - Don't like
Everton - Like
Fulham - Don't mind Fulham
Liverpool - Hate.
Man City - Fuck those motherfuckers
Man United - LOVE my team of course.
Newcastle - meh
Norwich City - meh
Queen Park Rangers - meh
Stoke City - Dislike
Sunderland - Don't mind
Swansea City - meh
Tottenham - Have always had a soft spot for Spurs because my Dad supports them 
West Brom - Don't mind
Wigan - meh
Wolves - Dislike


----------



## Heel

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal - I don't hate them, I'd say a strong dislike. Mostly because of their fans because I like Wenger.
Aston Villa - Dislike. The fans I know think they're a much bigger club than they are.
Blackburn - Don't really care about them at all.
Bolton - Like. Coyle is a great manager and I like Holden, Davies and MATTY TAYLOR.
Chelsea - Hate them but also have to laugh at how pathetically small-time they act despite all their money and success.
Everton - Dislike strongly but respect them.
Fulham - I really like Fulham. Great little club with wonderful tradition and a brilliant stadium.
Liverpool - Love <3
Man City - Used to have a soft spot for City but since the takeover you can't do anything but hate them.
Man United - HATE. No other word for it. I despise them.
Newcastle - Quite like them for the lolz.
Norwich City - Don't care.
Queen Park Rangers - Dickhead owners but I like Warnock because he's a decent manager and a complete troll.
Stoke City - I really like Stoke, infact I'd say after Liverpool they are the team I like the most. Proper, passionate fans and a very good, underrated manager.
Sunderland - Hate purely because the place is a shithole and Bruce is a fat-headed cunt.
Swansea City - Welsh bastards.
Tottenham - HATE. Cuntish fans, despicable bastard of a manager.
West Brom - Quite like the club but can never like Woy.
Wigan - Really like. Whelan and Martinez are both top bloke, plus they have RODALLEGA.
Wolves - Don't care. McCarthy is a legend though.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



> Aston Villa - Dislike. The fans I know think they're a much bigger club than they are.


That comment applies perfectly to Liverpool. You guys carry on about having ruled the football World during the 70s & 80s, but you've never once been club World Champions.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Bananas said:


> That comment applies perfectly to Liverpool.


Not really. Liverpool's fanbase is only smaller than Barcelona, Real Madrid and Man United. Maybe some Liverpool fans think the club are better than we are, but if you deny we're a massive club then you must be stupid. Even most United fans admit that LFC are a very big club.

I don't think you know what 'big club' means.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal - Hate.
Aston Villa - Don't care about them.
Blackburn - Don't care about them.
Bolton - Don't care about them.
Chelsea - Hate.
Everton - Don't care about them.
Fulham - Don't like, mainly because they've become a nuisance lately.
Liverpool - Hate with a passion.
Man City - Hate.
Man United -  8*D
Newcastle - Don't care about them.
Norwich City - Don't care about them.
Queen Park Rangers - Who?
Stoke City - Don't care about them.
Sunderland - Don't mind them, Niall Quinn and Steve Bruce are in charge there so it gives them a little bit of a likability factor for me.
Swansea City - Who?
Tottenham - Don't care about them.
West Brom - Hodgson is cool by me but I still don't care about them.
Wigan - I like. I Don't think they've ever taken a point of us in the league but they trouble the other big teams every now and again. Long may they stay in the league .
Wolves - Good few Irish players, I'm happy to see them avoid relegation for that reason alone and Mick is a legend but still not too bothered about them.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*






One of the reasons I'll never truly hate Liverpool, through adversity there's always somewhat of a comradery between Evertonians and Liverpudlians, i.e. Hillsborough, Rhys Jones etc.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal - Love watching them play
Aston Villa - hate, lack so much class
Blackburn - dislike (they always beat us)
Bolton - eh
Chelsea - not as bad as they used to be, they do have Terry and Cole though
Everton - Like, Moyes is a genius and don't mind the team/fans
Fulham - nothing to dislike here, especially now with Jol
Liverpool - not a fan whatsoever
Man City - impossible to like atm
Man United - got to admire their success, too many gloryhunters rubbing it my face though.
Newcastle - (Y)
Norwich City - love the 2 promotions in a row, hope they do well
Queen Park Rangers - dislike
Stoke City - Dislike (see Blackburn)
Sunderland - :flip:
Swansea City - baaaaaa (decent manager though)
Tottenham - strongly dislike floppychops 
West Brom - like, relegated and promoted with them, good fans
Wigan - Like the manager and Whelan has a rivalry with Mike Ashley (lolz) no fans though
Wolves - Cloggers, Karl Henry and Mick McCarthy, impossible to like


----------



## Heel

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



EFC Bronco said:


> One of the reasons I'll never truly hate Liverpool, through adversity there's always somewhat of a comradery between Evertonians and Liverpudlians, i.e. Hillsborough, Rhys Jones etc.


I feel the same. Don't get me wrong, I don't like Everton, but I respect the club and the fans are always good banter. It's generally not a malicious rivalry.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Bananas said:


> That comment applies perfectly to Liverpool.


:lmao This. Liverpool are a really big club, but their fans seriously need to realise they haven't done fuck all for a WHILE now.

AV are a big club, their success is more recent than Liverpools.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> :lmao This. Liverpool are a big club, but their fans seriously need to realise they haven't done fuck all for a WHILE now.
> 
> AV are a big club, their success is more recent than Liverpools.


Villa's success is more recent than Liverpool's? What? Are you retarded?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> Villa's success is more recent than Liverpool's? What? Are you retarded?


I just fucked up bad. Mistaken AV's European Cup for a few years later than that 8*D

My bad. 

Liverpool still have done fuck all in 20 years and counting.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> I just fucked up bad. Mistaken AV's European Cup for a few years later than that 8*D
> 
> My bad.
> 
> Liverpool still have done fuck all in 20 years and counting.


Liverpool won the Champions League in 2005, which is one more time than Arsenal have won it. We also won the FA Cup in 2006 which we won a year later than when your lot last won a trophy.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

gotta give them credit for signing SUAREZ, though.

WHAT.A.PLAYER.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> Liverpool won the Champions League in 2005, which is one more time than Arsenal have won it. We also won the FA Cup in 2006 which we won a year later than when your lot last won a trophy.


TYPICAL Liverpool fan response. While we were going unbeaten and winning leagues and FA Cups you were going round still thinking you were the shit. When you weren't.

+What did I even mention about Arsenal whatsoever? Always making it out to be about others' clubs out of the insecurity of your won


----------



## Heel

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> TYPICAL Liverpool fan response. While we were going unbeaten and winning leagues and FA Cups you were going round still thinking you were the shit. When you weren't.


I was just posting facts to prove wrong your incorrect and ridiculous statement. The fact that you thought Villa are a bigger club that LFC because their success was "more recent" even though we've won 2 Champions Leagues since they last won theirs. What does this make Arsenal? Considering Villa and Forest have won the Champs League and you haven't? Atleast you play nice football, son.










It's also ironic that you're like OMG LIVERPOOL FAN LIVING IN THE PAST when I brought up success from 2005 and 2006, before mentioning your league win of 2003/04.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> I was just posting facts to prove wrong your incorrect and ridiculous statement. The fact that you thought Villa are a bigger club that LFC because their success was "more recent" even though we've won 2 Champions Leagues since they last won theirs. What does this make Arsenal? Considering Villa and Forest have won the Champs League and you haven't? Atleast you play nice football, son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also ironic that you're like OMG LIVERPOOL FAN LIVING IN THE PAST when I brought up success from 2005 and 2006, before mentioning your league win of 2003/04.


Is winning a CL in 2005 a period of domination? No.

The last period of domination in domestic football was in the 80s. We did this in the early 00s.

When did I once say Villa were a bigger club than Liverpool? Laughable statements that you're pulling out of thin air now.

Liverpool live in the past from nigh on 25 years ago, with little to no future in chances of winning future trophies.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> I was just posting facts to prove wrong your incorrect and ridiculous statement. The fact that you thought Villa are a bigger club that LFC because their success was "more recent" even though we've won 2 Champions Leagues since they last won theirs. What does this make Arsenal? Considering Villa and Forest have won the Champs League and you haven't? Atleast you play nice football, son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also ironic that you're like OMG LIVERPOOL FAN LIVING IN THE PAST when I brought up success from 2005 and 2006, before mentioning your league win of 2003/04.


End of the day id take 3 league titles over 1 champions league title.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Aston Villa have had more recent success than Liverpool? What? I seriously don't get your hate Stringer. I reckon Liverpool fans are starting to come more down to earth if anything. More so people are calling us delusional and having hits at us yet we ain't really bigging ourselves up as much as we was a few years ago.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Real Madrid, Barcelona, Man Utd, Bayern Munich, Juventus, Milan and Arsenal are all bigger than Liverpool. You guys are probably next in line though. Still most fans think your the biggest in the World and that all the footballing World looks up to you, which isn't true. Also, this is our year, every year for the past 20 years, ect.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Aston Villa have had more recent success than Liverpool? What? I seriously don't get your hate Stringer. I reckon Liverpool fans are starting to come more down to earth if anything. More so people are calling us delusional and having hits at us yet we ain't really bigging ourselves up as much as we was a few years ago.


My bad on the AV thing. I'm not hating I'm just saying Liverpool fans think they are the absolute shit when they really aren't.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Liverpool winning the CL in 2005 is all well and good, however you will be remembered as the worst winners of the CL/European Cup since Red Star Belgrade in 1991, and the worst ever since the reformatting to the Champions League. In fact there will probably never be a worse team to win the Champions League, so enjoy telling your grandkids about that one (Y)


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I reckon Liverpool fans are starting to come more down to earth if anything. More so people are calling us delusional and having hits at us yet we ain't really bigging ourselves up as much as we was a few years ago.


I dunno about that. 

some are but alot are thinking your going to win the league because you won aload of games while under no pressure whatsoever at the the end of last season. A massive problem Liverpool will always face is Mickey Quinn spouting his shite all over the radio and only letting on the fans that are in the cloud. 

Much like Talksportdrive only lets on people that want to critise Wenger. The Media has alot of control of the perception of fans of football clubs


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Bananas said:


> Liverpool winning the CL in 2005 is all well and good, however you will be remembered as the worst winners of the CL/European Cup since Red Star Belgrade in 1991, and the worst ever since the reformatting to the Champions League. In fact there will probably never be a worse team to win the Champions League, so enjoy telling your grandkids about that one (Y)


While they're telling that story we can just show ours this:










One of the finest teams ever assembled. It will never be duplicated.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> I dunno about that.
> 
> some are but alot are thinking your going to win the league because you won aload of games while under no pressure whatsoever at the the end of last season. A massive problem Liverpool will always face is Mickey Quinn spouting his shite all over the radio and only letting on the fans that are in the cloud.
> 
> Much like Talksportdrive only lets on people that want to critise Wenger. The Media has alot of control of the perception of fans of football clubs


Naturally there will be soeme of the more delusional ones. Most teams have some but after the last 2 years especially more fans have come down to earth and right now would rather focus on getting back into the top four rather than winning the league. 

Also










Fuck the Haters :side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Is winning a CL in 2005 a period of domination? No.
> 
> The last period of domination in domestic football was in the 80s. We did this in the early 00s.


:lmao

A period of domination in the early 2000's? One unbeaten season, one other title win two years apart. That's not domination. You didn't even win back to back titles. That's not domination.



Bananas said:


> Real Madrid, Barcelona, Man Utd, Bayern Munich, Juventus, Milan and Arsenal are all bigger than Liverpool. You guys are probably next in line though. Still most fans think your the biggest in the World and that all the footballing World looks up to you, which isn't true. Also, this is our year, every year for the past 20 years, ect.


What planet are you on? Liverpool are far more popular around the world than Arsenal. They have by far one of the greatest traditions in football history. They had success in top European competitions for over a decade, and although their win in 2005 won't go down as one of the best in history to say the least, their popularity is enormous compared to Arsenal's. Arsenal have never won a major European trophy for fuck sake unless you want to call the Cup Winner's Cup a major one. One Champions League final. How many have Liverpool been in and won?

Yes Arsenal might have won three Premiership titles but their tradition & popularity comes nowhere near Liverpool's, and Liverpool fans living in the past winds me up as much as anyone. Right now though it seems like the Arsenal fans on here with the exception of Mikey and maybe the odd other are the ones who really seem to have problems with their own club & delusion no matter how many times it's been pointed out. Seriously, unreal, and you've even been arguing between yourselves.fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

United '99 & '08, Barcelona '09 & '11 and Inter '10. Just a few teams that easily top Arsenal 03/04.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Sunderland 99-00 KEVIN PHILIPS 30 goals .....nah its not comparable.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

One more thing does any Liverpool fan really say the whole "this is our year thing" seriously anymore? Seems like After we finished 7th 2 years back no one really says it anymore. Seem to hear it more as Jibes from other fans.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal - Don't care, even though their arrogance makes me dislike them sometimes. 
Aston Villa - Dislike, mainly because they have a load of fickle fans.
Blackburn - Dislike, especially with their current owners.
Bolton- Like. A proper-run club.
Chelsea- Dislike.
Everton - Like. See Bolton, but also with a manager whom I admire.
Fulham - Like. Great fans.
Liverpool - Like. Cool club and passionate fans. They were the blueprint for success that is still followed today.
Man City - Like. They've always been the real Manchester club to me.
Man United - Borderline Hate. Unfortunately I can't deny their success. 
Newcastle - Massive softspot for them. Kev Keegan team was the greatest team to watch for sheer entertainment. Robson carried on their entertaining legacy. Be great to see them top 5 again one day.
Norwich City - Like after watching Delia's speech.
Queen Park Rangers - Like. Great legacy and loyal fan-base.
Stoke City - Like. Pitty-Patty football has it's place, but I enjoy watching blood and guts games sometimes.
Sunderland - Like.
Swansea City - Don't care.
Tottenham - Like. Has joker fans.
West Brom - Dislike. Yo-Yo club with no ambition.
Wigan - Like, A chairman who is a football fan, cool manager. What's not to like tbh.
Wolves - Don't care.

Be real. Arsenal are nowhere near more popular then Liverpool. Only Man Utd surpass them in the PL.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Sunderland 99-00 KEVIN PHILIPS 30 goals .....nah its not comparable.


Not good enough to spell his name right though.

:side:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Liverpool's lowest home attendance was less than half our lowest home attendance last season. If they really have a bigger fan base than us they do a good job hiding it.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Liverpool are a bigger club worldwide. I'm surprised it's even being debated. A big reason why they initially acquired Torres. Since their downturn they've been overtaken by a few clubs, but it's still Top 5, just behind Madrid, Barca and Man Utd.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Nige™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> A period of domination in the early 2000's? One unbeaten season, one other title win two years apart. That's not domination. You didn't even win back to back titles. That's not domination.
> 
> 
> 
> What planet are you on? Liverpool are far more popular around the world than Arsenal. They have by far one of the greatest traditions in football history. They had success in top European competitions for over a decade, and although their win in 2005 won't go down as one of the best in history to say the least, their popularity is enormous compared to Arsenal's. Arsenal have never won a major European trophy for fuck sake unless you want to call the Cup Winner's Cup a major one. One Champions League final. How many have Liverpool been in and won?
> 
> Yes Arsenal might have won three Premiership titles but their tradition & popularity comes nowhere near Liverpool's, and Liverpool fans living in the past winds me up as much as anyone. Right now though it seems like the Arsenal fans on here with the exception of Mikey and maybe the odd other are the ones who really seem to have problems with their own club & delusion no matter how many times it's been pointed out. Seriously, unreal, and you've even been arguing between yourselves.fpalm


What does fans not getting on have to with the size of club?? I know you dont know whats it like to support a club that has fans but not all 60,000 people in the emirates on a saturday will agree on much.

Delusion about what?? That were the 4th best side in the country?? Sorry but we came 4th so thats fine.
On wanting Cesc to leave. - not a problem for me i wanted him gone since last summer because it was obvious what would happen with the sulking and no effort.

On thinking there is no way we'll drop out of top 4 net year?? call it deluded all you want but there is no chance in hell Arsenal finish any lower than 4th in 2011/12. 

So tbh what exactly are Arsenal fans deluded about?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

How do you figure? Arsenal will definitely have a bigger following in Africa. South America, probably Arsenal too. USA, probably Liverpool but it's probably close. So basically Liverpool only really have it over us in Europe, and even then we get far greater attendances than them, stadium size withstanding.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Stadium sizes is probably one of the bigger determinants. I mean you guys have around 15,000 more capacity than us to getting an average would be very hard. Had we both had the same amount and Arsenal had more fair enough


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I said stadium size withstanding. Last season you guys had a half full stadium for Europa League matches and League Cup matches ~25,000 people, whereas our lowest attendance last season was still over 50,000.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Bananas said:


> I said stadium size withstanding. Last season you guys had a half full stadium for Europa League matches and League Cup matches, whereas our lowest attendance last season was still over 50,000.


Looking at Europa league is a bit arsh. I wouldnt go to a Europa league game no matter what the ticket price was. And we only get so many for Carling cup because tickets are a fiver.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

League Cup fair is enough But Europa League? Thats probably moreso to do with the fact that most fans would rather not spend money to watch us face a team they chances are they don't really know much about. Plus Europa League isn't exactly the most popular tourny around this days in the more major European countries.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Bananas said:


> How do you figure? Arsenal will definitely have a bigger following in Africa. South America, probably Arsenal too. USA, probably Liverpool but it's probably close. So basically Liverpool only really have it over us in Europe, and even then we get far greater attendances than them, stadium size withstanding.


Arsenal are more popular in Africa. Go anywhere in S.America, Middle East/Asia and Europe, and excluding Man Utd, Liverpool would be the No 2. It's like that because their period of success was so dominant. Main reason why they've managed to get players like Suarez still wanting to play for them.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Magsimus said:


> Not good enough to spell his name right though.
> 
> :side:


You know us Mackems, we're not properly educated. 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Silent Alarm said:


> United '99 & '08, Barcelona '09 & '11 and Inter '10. Just a few teams that easily top Arsenal 03/04.


:lmao



Nige™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> A period of domination in the early 2000's? One unbeaten season, one other title win two years apart. That's not domination. You didn't even win back to back titles. That's not domination.
> 
> What planet are you on? Liverpool are far more popular around the world than Arsenal. They have by far one of the greatest traditions in football history. They had success in top European competitions for over a decade, and although their win in 2005 won't go down as one of the best in history to say the least, their popularity is enormous compared to Arsenal's. Arsenal have never won a major European trophy for fuck sake unless you want to call the Cup Winner's Cup a major one. One Champions League final. How many have Liverpool been in and won?
> 
> Yes Arsenal might have won three Premiership titles but their tradition & popularity comes nowhere near Liverpool's, and Liverpool fans living in the past winds me up as much as anyone. Right now though it seems like the Arsenal fans on here with the exception of Mikey and maybe the odd other are the ones who really seem to have problems with their own club & delusion no matter how many times it's been pointed out. Seriously, unreal, and you've even been arguing between yourselves.fpalm


8*D Winning the league in 01/02 and 03/04 and winning FA Cups in between isn't dominating? There was a lot of competition, too.

+I don't see the problem of disagreeing with a fellow fan. It makes you look like a complete sheep if you just agree with what a fellow fan says all the time :lmao

It seems you just think your opinion rules. Mikey has a more neutral opinion on matters you find more appealing so you call the rest of us delusional.

Laughable.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> :lmao


Barcelona 2009-11 would wipe the floor with that Arsenal team, it's not even a debate. Infact they'd wipe the floor with most teams and that's nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> Barcelona 2009-11 would wipe the floor with that Arsenal team, it's not even a debate. Infact they'd wipe the floor with most teams and that's nothing to be ashamed of.


Bendtner nearly knocked them out of the CL.

Inter from 2010 smashed them. I think our 03/04 team is PERFECT to play the current Barca side.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Completely agree about Barca 09-11 being better than our invincibles. I'd also say Barcelona of 05-06 was better. And Cruyff's dream team when Romario was there too. Zubi in goal, Koeman, Nadal and Sergi in defence, Guardiola dictating midfield behind Laudrup, Bakero, with Shtoikhov and Romario upfront. Hagi was also there, but never played his best football while at Barca.

As for United's treble winning 99 side, I'd put them on equal footing with our invincibles. I really want to say no because of Nicky Butt, but one bad apple doesn't ruin the bunch. I know he wasn't *that *bad a player, but when he's playing in midfield alongside the likes of Scholes, Beckham, Giggs, Keane, well let's just say they dwarfed him comparitively. I do wonder how he got games sometimes, but I suppose with Scholes' and Keane's respective disciplinary records it's no wonder 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

United '99 were a far greater team than Arsenal 03/04. It's not even a contest.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal - Hate
Aston Villa - Enjoy watching them play
Blackburn - Meh
Bolton - Meh
Chelsea - Bunch of cunts
Everton - TIMMY CAHILL
Fulham - Meh
Liverpool - Love
Man City - Don't mind
Man United - Hate
Newcastle - Meh
Norwich City - Meh
Queen Park Rangers - Meh
Stoke City - Dislike
Sunderland - Enjoy watching them play
Swansea City - Meh
Tottenham - Enjoy watching them play
West Brom - Dislike
Wigan - Have a soft spot for them + Martinez
Wolves - Hate



Bananas said:


> Liverpool winning the CL in 2005 is all well and good, however you will be remembered as the worst winners of the CL/European Cup since Red Star Belgrade in 1991, and the worst ever since the reformatting to the Champions League. In fact there will probably never be a worse team to win the Champions League, so enjoy telling your grandkids about that one (Y)


Winning the whole competition despite being seen as underdogs and not really a chance is a bad thing? I guess if Wolves were to somehow win the league next year, their fans shouldn't want to brag about it because they're clearly not as good of a team as United, Liverpool, Chelsea, City, Arsenal, Spurs, Sunderland, Everton etc.

As far as the current Barcelona goes, they'd fist just about anyone ever.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Ten years ago today, Ruud Van Nistelrooy signed for Man Utd for 19m. 19 for Ruud, one of the best natural strikers ever, yet that couldn't even buy Jordan Henderson today :lmao.

RUUD. What a PLAYER.

Shame how things went with him coming in during Fergie's transitional period and the way he left after being dropped for the Saha/Rooney combo. One of my fav players to ever grace a Utd shirt.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Definitely agree, the current Barca > any team.

Unless it's a rainy night in Stoke. And on that note.

I have the next title for this thread:

*THE CATALAN NIGHTMARES Vol. 1: A Rainy Night in Stoke*

Remember it, Mikey.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

that could be for the champions league thread


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

sounds brilliant ... but i dont get it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

http://www.epltalk.com/andy-gray-questions-whether-barcelona-could-handle-stoke-or-blackburn-27951


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

what the fux...


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/13994272.stm

King Kenny gets an honorary doctorate in science. The names Dalglish....Dr. Dalglish


and...










the "fit and proper persons test" wins again.

He may end up not being guilty but it's still done damage to his reputation.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Bananas said:


> Liverpool winning the CL in 2005 is all well and good, however you will be remembered as the worst winners of the CL/European Cup since Red Star Belgrade in 1991, and the worst ever since the reformatting to the Champions League. In fact there will probably never be a worse team to win the Champions League, so enjoy telling your grandkids about that one (Y)


We won the title. Doesn't matter how good we were, doesn't matter how much all the other teams were rated. We won, end of story.



Bananas said:


> I said stadium size withstanding. Last season you guys had a half full stadium for Europa League matches and League Cup matches ~25,000 people, whereas our lowest attendance last season was still over 50,000.





Gunner14 said:


> Looking at Europa league is a bit arsh. I wouldnt go to a Europa league game no matter what the ticket price was. And we only get so many for Carling cup because tickets are a fiver.


never thought i'd see the day when i thought Gunner14 was a more balanced and unbiased poster than you Bananas. 


Can't wait for the season to start so we can stop the petty "My club is bigger than yours" bullshit and focus on football.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

hey. my dad can kick your dad's ass. :side:

from what I gather from my very small amounts of friends who happen to like soccer (which is like 11), at least half are Arsenal fans.

And on American soccer forums, Arsenal does have a large contingent. But then again, so does Liverpool.

I think something that might weigh more heavily in Arsenal's favor is expansion in Asia. They travel to Asia each year for their preseason, and are known to have a big following in China.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Liverpool also do tours into Asia Mike, and we have a pretty big asian following. I think United and Liverpool have the top 2 asian fanbases for premier league teams.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I can't actually believe that we're still seeing the claims that everybody is/was better than the Invincbles. I won't get into the argument of who is better than who because it is pointless, but that squad was called Invincibles for a reason. Inability to win the CL shall always be one complain. Yet, going unbeaten is a streak of its own.

The most insane thing would be... Arsenal can repeat 03/04 again. If we get in Gervinho, Alvarez, two solid CBs, and retain Cesc and Nasri. :shocked:

Not sure, but I'd like to see it. :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Razor King said:


> I can't actually believe that we're still seeing the claims that everybody is/was better than the Invincbles. I won't get into the argument of who is better than who because it is pointless, but that squad was called Invincibles for a reason. *Inability to win the CL shall always be one complain.* Yet, going unbeaten is a streak of its own.
> 
> The most insane thing would be... Arsenal can repeat 03/04 again. If we get in Gervinho, Alvarez, two solid CBs, and retain Cesc and Nasri. :shocked:
> 
> Not sure, but I'd like to see it. :side:






























I went apeshit. First time in YEARS we beat you.

I don't think Arsenal could repeat 2003-04 again. No one can do that in the league right now. It's just too strong.

One thing I always find funny about the unbeaten team, is that the next season, we lost one game, but we still got more points than you. Also, we only scored one less goal than you and in fact, in 2004-05 you scored more goals than you did in your unbeaten season.

I don't want to take anything away from that team, because they were brilliant to watch and will rightfully go down as one of the best in English football history, but you did draw many games.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Silent Alarm said:


> United '99 were a far greater team than Arsenal 03/04. It's not even a contest.


There is no way you can say that, there is an argument for it sure but there is definitely a contest. On most days I would say the United '99 team was one of the best ever but the 03/04 Arsenal side were amazing too.



BkB Hulk said:


> Arsenal - Hate
> Aston Villa - Enjoy watching them play
> Blackburn - Meh
> Bolton - Meh
> Chelsea - Bunch of cunts
> Everton - TIMMY CAHILL
> Fulham - Meh
> Liverpool - Love
> Man City - Don't mind
> Man United - Hate
> Newcastle - Meh
> Norwich City - Meh
> Queen Park Rangers - Meh
> Stoke City - Dislike
> Sunderland - Enjoy watching them play
> Swansea City - Meh
> Tottenham - Enjoy watching them play
> West Brom - Dislike
> Wigan - Have a soft spot for them + Martinez
> Wolves - Hate
> 
> 
> 
> Winning the whole competition despite being seen as underdogs and not really a chance is a bad thing? I guess if Wolves were to somehow win the league next year, their fans shouldn't want to brag about it because they're clearly not as good of a team as United, Liverpool, Chelsea, City, Arsenal, Spurs, Sunderland, Everton etc.
> 
> *As far as the current Barcelona goes, they'd fist just about anyone ever.*


Completely disagree. They just don't have the same grandeur of other teams. If they had a better back 5 then maybe I would say they would be right up there. Brazil from 1970 are better IMO, and AC Milan in the late 80s were absolutely stunning. They press just as good as Barca do. Madrid in the 60s and Liverpool in the early 80s will also have something to say about it.



Renegade™;9908321 said:


> Ten years ago today, Ruud Van Nistelrooy signed for Man Utd for 19m. 19 for Ruud, one of the best natural strikers ever, yet that couldn't even buy Jordan Henderson today :lmao.
> 
> RUUD. What a PLAYER.
> 
> Shame how things went with him coming in during Fergie's transitional period and the way he left after being dropped for the Saha/Rooney combo. One of my fav players to ever grace a Utd shirt.


Ruud was absolutely top drawer.

Bit of a cheating cunt though


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal - Love them to death. Hugely frustrating to support, though. 
Aston Villa - Dislike, don't know why, I just can't stand them as a club.
Blackburn - Like. Was my Grandad's team. Plus I really enjoyed the SAS partnership.
Bolton - Like. Mainly because of Coyle.
Chelsea - Hate.
Everton - Dislike the club. But Moyles is quality.
Fulham - Like.
Liverpool - I respect them, purely because my Dad supports and comes from Liverpool. He always tried to get me to support them.
Man City - Pre billionaire takeover I liked them. Now they are part of the problem in football.
Man United - Can't stand them.
Newcastle - Annoy me. Fans think the club is bigger than it actually is.
Norwich City - Meh.
Queen Park Rangers - Meh.
Stoke City - I like them.
Sunderland - Like.
Swansea City - Meh.
Tottenham - Fuck off.
West Brom - Like.
Wigan - Soft spot for them.
Wolves - Meh.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Joel said:


> I went apeshit. First time in YEARS we beat you.
> 
> I don't think Arsenal could repeat 2003-04 again. No one can do that in the league right now. It's just too strong.
> 
> One thing I always find funny about the unbeaten team, is that the next season, we lost one game, but we still got more points than you. Also, we only scored one less goal than you and in fact, in 2004-05 you scored more goals than you did in your unbeaten season.
> 
> I don't want to take anything away from that team, because they were brilliant to watch and will rightfully go down as one of the best in English football history, but you did draw many games.


city 11-12.

just you wait.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

http://blog.emiratesstadium.info/archives/12931

Great article here. Chelsea have spent 739 MILLION pounds since Abramovich took over. Disgusting to say the least. He clearly isn't threatened by the new rules UEFA are putting in place, if they will actually enforce them.

Just as the article says, a great chance wasted if these rules mean shit. Pretty funny reading how little possible revenue Chelsea and Citeh can have compared to us, United & Liverpool.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Lol. Arsenal fans have an obsession with Chelsea's spendings. More than anyone else, they feel the need to highlight it. I wonder if it is because they are not the #1 team in London anymore?

As AVB said, we're going to continue to spend, spend and spend. Rage all you want Arsene 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

a lot of city's money has also gone towards infrastructure and modernising all the facilities at eastlands.

not sure if your little arsenal blog says that (not reading that shit).


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Meh can bitch about Spending all you want but you can't argue with the fact that aside from us 

Spending = Success. Worked for Man U, Chelsea & City so far. Whereas Arsenal's lack of it has hurt them.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Joel said:


> Lol. Arsenal fans have an obsession with Chelsea's spendings. More than anyone else, they feel the need to highlight it. *I wonder if it is because they are not the #1 team in London anymore?
> *
> As AVB said, we're going to continue to spend, spend and spend. Rage all you want Arsene 8*D


:lmao We have a much bigger following than Chelsea. We will always be the number 1 club in London. Tottenham have richer history than Chelsea.



Kiz said:


> a lot of city's money has also gone towards infrastructure and modernising all the facilities at eastlands.
> 
> not sure if your little arsenal blog says that (not reading that shit).


And that is appropriate, how?

Chelsea has another problem: it has virtually no chance of increasing matchday income. No new stadium, the marketing has been huge already but to limited effect, and really there isn’t much else to do. There isn’t much sexy attraction to the club to bring in overseas supporters, and that “one in seven people in the world is a Chelsea supporter” as the club proclaimed two years ago, didn’t help them much. Man U has had worldwide support since before it was fashionable, just as Real Mad and Barca have. Arsenal gained it through their reputation from the 1930s and the attractive football we play. But Chelsea? Like Man C, a bit of a wasteland.

So, will we get financial fair play? Yes, the regs will come in. Will they have any effect. Not with this type of attitude from Uefa. Sadly, a great chance wasted.

^The article summed up.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Meh can bitch about Spending all you want but you can't argue with the fact that aside from us
> 
> Spending = Success. Worked for Man U, Chelsea & City so far. Whereas Arsenal's lack of it has hurt them.


If spending worked for Citeh they would be champions of England with the money the have spent over the last 3-4 years. +we don't have the funds to spend, so how do we spend money on players? Don't know if you noticed but we just moved stadium.

Sure, spending helps but spending a lot makes you run into complications. When Mourinho was at Chelsea they won a lot because they had a great manager aswell. They have kept spending but apart from the double they haven't won what they should have. Spending a lot of money will ultimately be the downfall for every club, Chelsea need to build foundations, and that will never, ever happen with Abramovich at the helm. I believe Citeh could go further than Chelsea anyway, Sheik lets them do whatever the fuck they like whereas Abramovich wants everything quickly, although I don't believe either of them will ever come close to the history of the big 3 in England. AVB will be a great manager but Chelsea definitely isn't the club he should be at.

You need to find the right balance. Wenger spent a lot in the early 2000s on great players, but he never went overboard, and we succeeded because of it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> :lmao We have a much bigger following than Chelsea. We will always be the number 1 club in London. Tottenham have richer history than Chelsea.


Oh you're a bigger club, no doubt. But you're not a better team. Haven't been in a long time now. If there is one club in London players want to join, it's Chelsea.

You'll say because of money. And yes, that is one half of it. But the other half is that we win trophies. You don't.

I don't really care about history. I live in this era, which allows me to see my team win.

But hey, you're still running a club well! You're still great handling the financial side of the game! I'm sure that's something to boast about, right?!


----------



## Vader

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal - No opinion of them at all, used to hate them but don't care enough.
Aston Villa - My 'second' team, always look out for how they're doing.
Blackburn - Don't care.
Bolton - Despise.
Chelsea - Don't mind.
Everton - Don't care.
Fulham - Don't care.
Liverpool - Hate but respect, the banter between us (United) and them is superb.
Man City - Despise everything about them.
Man United - Love.
Newcastle - Delusions of grandeur. 
Norwich City - Don't mind.
Queen Park Rangers - Dislike.
Stoke City - Dislike.
Sunderland - Like.
Swansea City - Don't care.
Tottenham - Dislike due to their recent arrogance and over-hyping.
West Brom - Dislike.
Wigan - Don't care.
Wolves - Dislike.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> If spending worked for Citeh they would be champions of England with the money the have spent over the last 3-4 years. +we don't have the funds to spend, so how do we spend money on players? Don't know if you noticed but we just moved stadium.
> 
> Sure, spending helps but spending a lot makes you run into complications. When Mourinho was at Chelsea they won a lot because they had a great manager aswell. They have kept spending but apart from the double they haven't won what they should have. Spending a lot of money will ultimately be the downfall for every club, Chelsea need to build foundations, and that will never, ever happen with Abramovich at the helm. I believe Citeh could go further than Chelsea anyway, Sheik lets them do whatever the fuck they like whereas Abramovich wants everything quickly, although I don't believe either of them will ever come close to the history of the big 3 in England. AVB will be a great manager but Chelsea definitely isn't the club he should be at.
> 
> You need to find the right balance. Wenger spent a lot in the early 2000s on great players, but he never went overboard, and we succeeded because of it.




Spending doesn't = Guarenteed straight away success but success non the less. City have made progress finishing third and winning the FA Cup so it has began to work. 

Fair enough you just moved stadium but taking out an extra £30m - £50m or so to buy a few extra star players might just help. Plus you can say "We don't have the money right now" but use it as an Investment. Buy the players who can help win trophies and earn the money back. Don't have to go all out like Chelsea and City but a little bit can help. 

Also don't really think it's gonna be the downfall of any club. Man U spends tons of money each year but still get stronger and stronger. Do agree though doubt Chelsea or City will have the history Liverpool, Man U & Arsenal have though. Especially Liverpool & Man U.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal - Meh. Don't like them.
Aston Villa - Don't really care.
Blackburn - Same here.
Bolton - Supported them while Sturridge was on loan there, that's about it.
Chelsea - Obvious how I feel about them. 
Everton - Annoying.
Fulham - Don't really care.
Liverpool - Have never liked but I enjoyed their fighting spirit last season.
Man City - Can't stand.
Man United - Don't like, mainly because they're the biggest threat.
Newcastle - Can't help but smile at their progress. 
Norwich City - Don't mind.
Queen Park Rangers - Don't mind.
Stoke City - Slowly becoming my "second team" so to speak. I love their spirit, their football, their fans.
Sunderland - Disliked them in FIFA 10 for always giving me a hassle, that's about it really. 
Swansea City - Don't really care.
Tottenham - Can be fun to watch.
West Brom - Don't really care.
Wigan - LOL.
Wolves - Don't really care.

And saying Chelsea has no overseas appeal is really an incredible statement. Not only for their attractive football, their winning football (their recent Double-winning season could attract just about anyone tbh), just their overall look, but their players have international appeal, too. And in a place like America, a good team that ISN'T Man U, Liverpool, or to some extent Arsenal will automatically win people over. Chelsea has certainly been one of those teams in recent years.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal - I pity them.
Aston Villa - Don't care for them.
Blackburn - Don't care for them.
Bolton - Don't care for them.
Chelsea - My team.
Everton - Respect what they do with so little.
Fulham - I like having them in the league.
Liverpool - A few years ago I hated them, but when Mourinho left, the hate kind of fizzled away. Respect their history, although I could live without being told about it all the time by their fans (the English ones mainly).
Man City - I like them. Look forward to seeing what they can do.
Man United - I respect them. I respect SAF to the highest degree. But they stopped us dominating the league, so screw them.
Newcastle - The Premier League is better with them in.
Norwich City - Don't care for them.
Queen Park Rangers - Excited that they are up.
Stoke City - Like them.
Sunderland - Don't care for them.
Swansea City - Excited to see what they offer.
Tottenham - Don't like them.
West Brom - Don't care for them.
Wigan - Needs to go down.
Wolves - See above.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal - Like the club but can have some really bad fans. 
Aston Villa - Meh 
Blackburn - Meh
Bolton - Meh
Chelsea - Ok don't hate them but don't paticularly like them. Tolerate really.
Everton - Credit where credit is due. Do so much with so little. Nuff respect for that.
Fulham - Meh
Liverpool - My team 
Man City - Don't hate them but don't like them 
Man United - Not the biggest fan but respect their history and SAF as a manager
Newcastle - No problem with them at all 
Norwich City - Meh
Queen Park Rangers - Kinda hope they succeed
Stoke City - Meh
Sunderland - Really want them to do well
Swansea City - Meh
Tottenham - Not a big fan 
West Brom - Like them a bit
Wigan - Meh
Wolves - Meh.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal - Don't care for them really.
Aston Villa - Dislike them for taking Bent, love the £18 - £24 million we're getting though.
Blackburn - Bunch of twats.
Bolton - Don't have any opinion of them.
Chelsea - Hate, hate, hate, hate, hate.
Everton - Admire the team, well-run and Moyes has did well with what he had to spend.
Fulham - Meh.....
Liverpool - I always watch my pockets whenever I'm around anfield on a away-day, bloody scousers.
Man City - The Real Manchester team, admire them actually.
Man United - Can't stand them.
Newcastle - As much as they are our rivals, i admire the team and fans. Any team that can drop down to the championship and have a average 50,000+ all season at home are doing something right.....that being said i'd never forgive them for October 31st 2010.
Norwich City - All have 37 fingers on each hand, and have more eyes than many people.
Queen Park Rangers - Funny little club, aren't they owned by the worlds 3rd richest man? why not splash the cash.....
Stoke City - Sunderland reserves........
Sunderland - Obviously my home-town team, breath, live, eat, Drink, Everything Sunderland. I still remember the time i bumped into Liam Lawrence in a petrol filling station before and i had a 10 minute conversation with him .
Swansea City - Welsh...................thats enough said.
Tottenham - Yid Army my arse...........
West Brom - Like actually.
Wigan - Boring team, wanted them to go down last day of season.
Wolves - Like because of Big Mac, he was a legend at Sunderland......despite relegating us :lmao.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal - I use to like this club, but that has all gone away. Wenger is nothing but a whinging arrogant cunt who "never sees" incidents unless it involves his own players getting "hurt". 
Aston Villa - Meh 
Blackburn - Only time I liked them was when Kenny won the league with them. 
Bolton - Meh
Chelsea - Hate. Plastic artifical cunts. Roman will get bored soon. 
Everton - Bitters. nuffsaid 8*D
Fulham - Meh
Liverpool - My love, my passion. 
Man City - Hate now. 
Man United - Fucking despise this club more than anything in this world. 
Newcastle - Always been okay with Newcastle really. 
Norwich City - Meh
Queen Park Rangers - Like the look of them. 
Stoke City - RAINY NIGHT IN STOKE
Sunderland - Dislike due to Bruce. 
Swansea City - Meh
Tottenham - Didn't mind them in the past, just meh now. 
West Brom - Woy, dislike. 
Wigan - Meh
Wolves - Meh.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Joel said:


> Oh you're a bigger club, no doubt. But you're not a better team. Haven't been in a long time now. If there is one club in London players want to join, it's Chelsea.
> 
> You'll say because of money. And yes, that is one half of it. But the other half is that we win trophies. You don't.
> 
> I don't really care about history. I live in this era, which allows me to see my team win.
> 
> But hey, you're still running a club well! You're still great handling the financial side of the game! I'm sure that's something to boast about, right?!


We were better in 07/08, not really a long time. +I don't understand how anyone can say they don't care about history. That is the club's identity, it's what makes the club. Still find it funny when the fans sing "we're making history".

I'm excited to see the landscape of London in 5 years. It could be completely different to now.



Joel said:


> Man United - I respect them. I respect SAF to the highest degree. *But they stopped us dominating the league, so screw them.*


Abramovich stopped you dominating the league.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal - Hate. absolutely hate.
Aston Villa - don't mind
Blackburn - don't mind
Bolton - Meh
Chelsea - Dislike. How many Freddo's could they have bought instead of Torres?
Everton - only Timmy Cahill keeps me from disliking them.
Fulham - don't care
Liverpool - My team, wwwyki.
Man City - they amuse me
Man United - respect but dislike.
Newcastle - they're alright
Norwich City - couldn't care less
Queen Park Rangers - decent enough, are enjoyable.
Stoke City - i enjoy Rugby
Sunderland - meh
Swansea City - Meh
Tottenham - my favourite team in London (which doesn't mean much tbf)
West Brom - dislike
Wigan - don't care for them
Wolves - dislike


----------



## Joel

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> We were better in 07/08, not really a long time.


You mean the season where we sacked Mourinho, put that bum Grant in charged, yet still took the Premier League race to the last day of the season and finished ahead of you? Oh yeah, and we were one successful kick away from winning the Champions League.

What did you do again? Lead the table for a long period and then bottled it again? Got humbled by Liverpool in the Champions League?

Yeah, you were better than us that season. Sure.



Stringer said:


> +I don't understand how anyone can say they don't care about history. That is the club's identity, it's what makes the club. Still find it funny when the fans sing "we're making history".


Maybe I chose the wrong words. It's not that I don't care for history, but more that it isn't a real factor to me. The present is what matters for me. Joel watching Chelsea win trophies today, excites me more than Joel looking at old footage of Chelsea winning the a trohpy 30-40 years ago.

So us winning trophies today is not making history?



Stringer said:


> I'm excited to see the landscape of London in 5 years. It could be completely different to now.


Anything can happen in the space of 5 years, so you are not wrong there.



Stringer said:


> Abramovich stopped you dominating the league.


That's a fair point. Adding Shevchenko did fuck up a lot of stuff. But at the same time, this coincided with the time where Ronaldo and Rooney matured, Carrick was brought in and was actually a great plater back then (unlike today where he is nonsense, Renegade), Ferdinand and Vidic struck up that partnership, Evra settled and Man Utd finally replaced Schmeichel. So it's a bit of both.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

arsenal: whinging ****
villa: like their style
blackburn: no opinion
bolton: i like coyle
chelsea: fuck off
everton: like them a fair bit. CAHILL SAHA HOWARD
fulham: dont mind
liverpool: like
city: gods
united: respect
newcastle: like
norwich: havent annoyed me yet
qpr: taarabt is a cunt
stoke: lol
sunderland: no opinion
swansea: i like how they're welsh and going to piss off a lot of poms
tottenham: dont mind
brom: cant stand
wigan: cant stand
wolves: cant stand


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Joel said:


> You mean the season where we sacked Mourinho, put that bum Grant in charged, yet still took the Premier League race to the last day of the season and finished ahead of you? Oh yeah, and we were one successful kick away from winning the Champions League.
> 
> What did you do again? Lead the table for a long period and then bottled it again? Got humbled by Liverpool in the Champions League?
> 
> Yeah, you were better than us that season. Sure.














> Maybe I chose the wrong words. It's not that I don't care for history, but more that it isn't a real factor to me. The present is what matters for me. Joel watching Chelsea win trophies today, excites me more than Joel looking at old footage of Chelsea winning the a trohpy 30-40 years ago.
> 
> So us winning trophies today is not making history?


It just shows that Chelsea are bothered about their history when they sing that.




While we are on the topic of chants - what's your favourite?

Every season seems to have a classic. Remember laughing for hours at the scousers singing "You should have stayed on the telly" at Shearer when he was managing newcastle :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

What's the Eduardo picture about? Are you saying you were shit because he bust his leg?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Kiz said:


> *liverpool: like*


:shocked:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Silent Alarm said:


> What's the Eduardo picture about? Are you saying you were shit because he bust his leg?


You have to be an absolute clueless idiot if you don't know how it affected the team. It's well publicised.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Yes, Arsenal would have walked the league if that didn't happen!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal- Like them, but sometimes it's frustrating when they don't shoot more. Interesting football philosophy both on the pitch and in the transfer market. The invincibles/untouchables team of Henry, Bergkamp, Pires, Viera etc played some of the best football I have ever seen. At one point they were 2-0 up after 20 mins in every game they played pretty much.

Aston Villa - Houllier tried an expansive, short passing game last season which led to a complete mess defensively. I think this was mainly due to trying to change too much too soon, and just not having the right players for the tactics he wanted to do. Ultimately finished 9th though. Fantastic history and tradition, and an old fashioned style home ground that fully lives up to modern premiership football. Emile Heskey currently plays for them. Expect more defensive tactics under McLeish next season.

Blackburn - Former premier league champions, strange decision to sack Allardyce.

Bolton - I used to often pick them for relegation, but have stopped doing that now. Don't get huge crowds at home but manage to punch above their weight.

Chelsea - Loadsa money!!! The UK peeps on the forum probs know what that refers to, but even before Abramovich the Chelsea away fans at St. James's Park used to wave big handfuls of dosh at the Newcastle fans and say 'loadsa money!'. I guess they thought the Newc fans were poor and they were rich. Well Chelsea is a posh area of London tbh.

Everton - A bigger club than a lot of people make out, though I don't really like them.

Fulham - Like them a bit, and I've been to a Prem game at Craven Cottage. It was Fulham vs Blackburn. I think Blackburn won 2-1 and Paul Dickov scored twice.

Liverpool - Don't like them.
Man City - Don't like them.
Man United - Hate
Newcastle - Don't like them much
Norwich City - LET'S BE 'AVIN YOU!
Queen Park Rangers - First game of next season prediction: QPR 2-1 Bolton
Stoke City - I'm pretty neutral in regards to them
Sunderland - As above
Swansea City - As above
Tottenham - Sort of like them
West Brom - Respect them
Wigan - Didn't like them much, but the scenes and interviews after the last game of the season made me have a soft spot for them.
Wolves - I'm neutral


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Boo-hoo, he broke his leg. It's no reason for the rest of the team to down tools and use that as an excuse to hide their own failings. Pathetic.

Valencia smashed his leg last season, did United collapse and whimper their way to the end of the season saying ''But...but Valencia is hurt!''? No, they didn't. They got on with their jobs and won the league.

Arsenal are a pack of pussies, plain and simple. And it's almost like the teams pussy-ness bleeds into the supporters. All they do is moan about teams being over-physical and not being allowed to play pretty football.

Christ....


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

But, you see, if that leg injury didn't occur and they didn't lose/draw those games, THEY WOULD HAVE WALKED THE LEAGUE WITH 100+ points.

can noone see that?! REALLY


----------



## Rush

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

the League cup this year, Eduardo's leg. Come on, give us every reason as to why Arsenal haven't won the league?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

i got one

they're not good enough.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> You have to be an absolute clueless idiot if you don't know how it affected the team. It's well publicised.


:lmao. 

That has to be the funniest and stupidest excuse ever mentioned. Eduardo wasn't even influential enough to affect how the other 22 players in the squad played.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

http://www.reallifenews.com/football/archive/clubs/arsenal/picking_over_the_bones_of_arse.php

Pretty good summary of 07/08. 100% confident if that woudln't have happenned then we would have won the league easily. But we didn't. +Valencia had a replacement, Eduardo didn't.

+saying teams are over physical is 100% a fact, and shouldn't be alowwed. Do players go out with the intention of injuring us? No. Do their managers tell them to be extremely physical and kick the shit out of us? Absolutely.



Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao.
> 
> That has to be the funniest and stupidest excuse ever mentioned. Eduardo wasn't even influential enough to affect how the other 22 players in the squad played.


When did I use it as an excuse? It happenned and it had a major impact on the team, there is no other way around it. 

If you take the time to properly read and consider points before just discarding others' opinions and inserting your own without consideration you may learn something.

People on here don't look belong the face value of a point.

This is what impact the injury had on us, in comaprison with United:

2. Injuries and a lack of depth. Eduardo's leg break not only ended the season for one player it seemed to have affected the morale of the whole team. Eduardo was important for the team, not just in terms of goalscoring but in that he had forged a good partnership with Adebayor. Van Persie was slow coming back from injury and Rosicky's lengthy spell on the sidelines meant that Wenger had to increasingly rely on squad rotation involving younger players for Arsenal's attacking options. The flipside of the injury crisis was it revealed a lack of depth in the Gunners squad. Against United, Wenger brought on Bendtner and Hoyte, both youngsters with bright futures but unlikely to turn the match around. Set against Ferguson's bench which included O'Shea, Giggs and Tevez the Arsenal possible replacements seemed lightweight in comparison.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Next thread title - *ARSENAL'S YEAR... until a minor setback.*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Why are you playing like Arsenal are a victim? They lost in 2007/2008 because they simply weren't good enough. Every teams come across the "physical teams", but for some reason you're the "victims" of it? Bunch of pussies.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> When did I use it as an excuse? It happenned and it had a major impact on the team, there is no other way around it.
> 
> If you take the time to properly read and consider points before just discarding others' opinions and inserting your own without consideration you may learn something.
> 
> 2. Injuries and a lack of depth. Eduardo's leg break not only ended the season for one player it seemed to have affected the morale of the whole team. Eduardo was important for the team, not just in terms of goalscoring but in that he had forged a good partnership with Adebayor. Van Persie was slow coming back from injury and Rosicky's lengthy spell on the sidelines meant that Wenger had to increasingly rely on squad rotation involving younger players for Arsenal's attacking options. The flipside of the injury crisis was it revealed a lack of depth in the Gunners squad. Against United, Wenger brought on Bendtner and Hoyte, both youngsters with bright futures but unlikely to turn the match around. Set against Ferguson's bench which included O'Shea, Giggs and Tevez the Arsenal possible replacements seemed lightweight in comparison.


It's a bloody excuse. Every team gets injuries. Every team has setbacks. Every team has hard times during a season. What separates the good ones from the bad ones is that the good ones work through them and thrive through it. Which Arsenal don't. Simple As. If we can take a Midtable quality side bar Gerrard and Alonso to a Champions league final against one of the best teams in the World you guys can handle yourselves against other weaker opposition. It's not like you had Man U week in week out.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Rush said:


> Next thread title - *ARSENAL'S YEAR... until a minor setback.*


ARSENAL'S YEAR..until Mannone stubs his toe against Swansea


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



King Kenny said:


> Why are you playing like Arsenal are a victim? They lost in 2007/2008 because they simply weren't good enough. Every teams come across the "physical teams", but for some reason you're the "victims" of it? Bunch of pussies.






























All career threatening.

All teams across physical teams, but it is clear their managers tell them to go out and rough us up.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Dude I know it was a horrible injury, but a lot of teams get at least one bad injury during the season. Rooney got injured just before WC 2006 and that affected England. Especially when Sven brought Michael Owen, who I rated and still rate as a goalscorer, but unfortunately wasn't fit to play going into the tournament. Apart from that the 2 fit strikers England brought were Crouch (who was in form) and Walcott who was very young, and Sven refused to play him at the tourney. Anyway I'm digressing here but shit happens, someone has to deal with it and who ya gonna call?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal's year....until they let a 4-0 lead slip.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Every top 5 team suffers setbacks. Arsenal haven't been winning trophies because their squad can't produce the goods over the course of a full season. No if and buts, they've just not been good enough when it matters.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

It's a conspiracy~!

Boom boom Cheik Cheik the room, btw.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

REALITY CHEIK


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> All career threatening.
> 
> *All teams across physical teams, but it is clear their managers tell them to go out and rough us up.*


:lmao. Stop trying to play it like Arsenal are victims. Even if Managers did say that they would probably tell their team to do it to all the other 19 clubs in the league.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

hey, michael johnson had a terrible 2 year injury for us. thats why we havent swept the league guys.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

TIOTE WITH A SCREAMERRR


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



King Kenny said:


> Arsenal's year....until they let a 4-0 lead slip.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



steamed hams said:


>


Stringer? Is that you?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



King Kenny said:


> Stringer? Is that you?


Damn beat me too it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Fuck sake, Stringer, the dog didn't do anything.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Fuck sake, Stringer, the dog didn't do anything.


IT FUCKING COST THEM THE TITLE


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

If that's the Newcastle/Arsenal game, I'm willing to bet that dog was saying:


"TIOTE! You jelly, son?"


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

:lmao "this is a fucking conspiracy"

Dog: Shazam! Lil Jimmy, You just got GOT!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> 8*D Winning the league in 01/02 and 03/04 and winning FA Cups in between isn't dominating? There was a lot of competition, too.


It's not dominant if you win an FA Cup but don't win the league. Dominating is like Man U did with the treble in '99, winning everything everything in sight like Inter did and like Barca almost did this year. 



Stringer said:


> +I don't see the problem of disagreeing with a fellow fan. It makes you look like a complete sheep if you just agree with what a fellow fan says all the time :lmao
> 
> It seems you just think your opinion rules. Mikey has a more neutral opinion on matters you find more appealing so you call the rest of us delusional.
> 
> Laughable.


You really are an idiot. A fellow fan calls it you and everyone else here has pretty much too. You've barely been here a couple of months and ruined what the footy threads used to be. You've made them an entire rant against you and your blind loyalty to Arsenal and that club you support.

You even have Ashburton Grove down as your location. That says it's all. It's something a 10 year old would do which you probably could be since you post & act like one.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Nige™ said:


> It's not dominant if you win an FA Cup but don't win the league. Dominating is like Man U did with the treble in '99, winning everything everything in sight like Inter did and like Barca almost did this year.
> 
> 
> 
> You really are an idiot. A fellow fan calls it you and everyone else here has pretty much too. You've barely been here a couple of months and ruined what the footy threads used to be. You've made them an entire rant against you and your blind loyalty to Arsenal and that club you support.
> 
> You even have Ashburton Grove down as your location. That says it's all. It's something a 10 year old would do which you probably could be since you post & act like one.


Now wait for him to respond to you in the form of image


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Joel said:


> Now wait for him to respond to you in the form of image


It's crazy how he seems to have all those images at his disposal :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Magsimus said:


> :lmao "this is a fucking conspiracy"
> 
> Dog: Shazam! Lil Jimmy, You just got GOT!


THIS IS A DISGRAYYCE!


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*










Robert does your contract end on june 30? Interested in ze Arsenal again?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Nige™;9909945 said:


> It's not dominant if you win an FA Cup but don't win the league. Dominating is like Man U did with the treble in '99, winning everything everything in sight like Inter did and like Barca *almost* did this year.
> 
> You really are an idiot. A fellow fan calls it you and everyone else here has pretty much too. You've barely been here a couple of months and ruined what the footy threads used to be. You've made them an entire rant against you and your blind loyalty to Arsenal and that club you support.
> 
> You even have Ashburton Grove down as your location. That says it's all. It's something a 10 year old would do which you probably could be since you post & act like one.


You are probably the funniest poster on the whole forum. Another gem here (Y) Or Joel 8*D

Idiot fpalm If you are going to say an example of domination don't say "almost", use some actual knowledge and find a team that truly dominated in an era or place that it mattered. :lmao You made yourself look an absolute dick again by saying a "fellow fan called you an idiot". Funny shit - it must be true if a fellow fan calls you something 8*D

I'm 90% sure you had to google where ashburton grove even is 8*D 

+destroying football threads? speaking the truth and giving another opinion contrary to popular opinion. You truly seem devoid of giving an actual opinion on anything and if someone else does you discredit them anyway. Usually I don't even speak about Arsenal until I comment on another club then someone usually retorts and makes it about Arsenal.

Someone tells you something you don't want to hear and you go all serious. Don't you understand banter?

If someone says something I disagree with I will tell them.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> I'm 90% sure you had to google where ashburton grove even is 8*D


It's in London, if anybody paid attention they would know it's the unsponsored name of Arsenal's stadium. People are stupid but they aren't that stupid.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

This thread should just be called the Stringer Thread: Nothing but Arsenal talk here..........& possibly some jibes at Liverpool.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



JakeC_91 said:


> This thread should just be called the Stringer Thread: Nothing but Arsenal talk here..........& possibly some jibes at Liverpool.


OR Stringer giving his opinion on another club then someone getting pissed off and retorting by saying "Arsenal haven't won anything in 6 years"

That's how this works


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> OR Stringer giving his opinion on another club then someone getting pissed off and retorting by saying "Arsenal haven't won anything in 6 years"
> 
> That's how this works


The "Stringer Thread:Nothing but Arsenal talk here"....does include you giving your opinion as well. 

Still, who was it that said Arsenal are a more successful club than Liverpool?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



JakeC_91 said:


> The "Stringer Thread:Nothing but Arsenal talk here"....does include you giving your opinion as well.
> 
> Still, who was it that said Arsenal are a more successful club than Liverpool?


Bananas said we were a bigger club. Which I disagree with.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> OR Stringer giving his opinion on another club then someone getting pissed off and retorting by saying "Arsenal haven't won anything in 6 years"
> 
> That's how this works


how precious.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao. Stop trying to play it like Arsenal are victims. Even if Managers did say that they would probably tell their team to do it to all the other 19 clubs in the league.


Agreed, that is the most ridiculous bunch of drivel I've ever seen. Shawcross didn't mean to do what he did, he was distraught when he saw what had happened to Ramsey. Taylor too was stunned when he saw Eduardo.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Renegade™ said:


> Agreed, that is the most ridiculous bunch of drivel I've ever seen. Shawcross didn't mean to do what he did, he was distraught when he saw what had happened to Ramsey. Taylor too was stunned when he saw Eduardo.


:lmao Shawcross shouldn't be playing football. One of the most stupid, ridiculous and unnecessary challenges I have ever seen. He didn't mean it, but why go in like that. Disgusting.

Stoke fans made it worse too 8*D


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Renegade™;9910232 said:


> Agreed, that is the most ridiculous bunch of drivel I've ever seen. Shawcross didn't mean to do what he did, he was distraught when he saw what had happened to Ramsey. Taylor too was stunned when he saw Eduardo.


Didnt mean to break his leg true But he did mean to go in hard and let him know he's there. The cowards way out for shit footballers. Thats why most of the time its only the english that do it.

But the Stoke fans are a disgrace He's only got one leg and then this years he'll break it again. Some people just dont deserve to be alive.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> Didnt mean to break his leg true But he did mean to go in hard and let him know he's there. The cowards way out for shit footballers. Thats why most of the time its only the english that do it.
> 
> But the Stoke fans are a disgrace He's only got one leg and then this years he'll break it again. Some people just dont deserve to be alive.


This.

The Stoke fans are the scum of the earth. Some clapped but most just jeered. There aren't too many fans who would do that. At least United, Liverpool, Chelsea fans have respect for other clubs, as do many other PL clubs. Stoke fans are a disgrace.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Oh yeah Man Utd fans weren't happy and cheering when Roy Keane ended Haaland's career. They don't idolize a horrible dirty player like Roy Keane do they


----------



## Vader

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I don't particularly mind being a cunt when it comes to football as I enjoy winding people up.

Keane should be praised for ending a shit career.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



steamed hams said:


> Oh yeah Man Utd fans weren't happy and cheering when Roy Keane ended Haaland's career. They don't idolize a horrible dirty player like Roy Keane do they


They were disgusting then, but at least a lot of the thugs have gone to support FCUoM, the REAL Manchester team 



Vader13 said:


> I don't particularly mind being a cunt when it comes to football as I enjoy winding people up.
> 
> Keane should be praised for ending a shit career.


Disgusting comment tbqh.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I shall not go against Keano.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*


----------



## Vader

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Haha already got the red rep coming in for a comment that was clearly meant as a wind-up based on the previous comment I made. Whilst I stand by my team's players it was a tackle that should have brought on a greater punishment.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

We're back to Patrick Vieira shitting himself at the sight of Keane again?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Vader13 said:


> Haha already got the red rep coming in for a comment that was clearly meant as a wind-up based on the previous comment I made. Whilst I stand by my team's players it was a tackle that should have brought on a greater punishment.


Wow, people are actually red repping you for saying that? 

fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


>







Run away Patrick, you don't want none.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Run away Patrick, you don't want none.


HE DIDN'T RUN AWAY, HE STOOD UP TO THE MIGHTY GARY NEVILLE!

/overrated or whatever that dude is called


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Run away Patrick, you don't want none.


TBF Roy keane should have been sent off in tunnel for that.

Clearly threatening behavior which under letter of the law should be a red card.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> TBF Roy keane should have been sent off in tunnel for that.
> 
> Clearly threatening behavior which under letter of the law should be a red card.


See? Arsenal fans being pussies again 8*D.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Silent Alarm said:


> See? Arsenal fans being pussies again 8*D.


Letter of the law has nothing to do with own personal opinion. Nice try though.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

To be fair Haaland was a fucking bell end who was screaming at Keane for feigning an injury which could potentially have been a career ender, not sure I'd go as far as justifying what Keane done to him though


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Silent Alarm said:


> See? Arsenal fans being pussies again 8*D.


United fans being dicks again


----------



## Evo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I think there's a difference between banter and what you do, Stringer. All of the banter in here, except that which apparently comes from you, is lighthearted and friendly. Meanwhile, you come in here acting like your opinion is better than everyone else's (which apparently is just the "popular" opinion), you laugh at people who disagree with you and try to make them feel inferior, and you seriously go out of your way to bash the fuck out of people. You're mean-spirited, you're rude, you're insulting, and it seems like you'd be perfectly happy if you never made a single friend on these boards, as evidenced by you having a go at absolutely everyone, including your fellow Arsenal fans.

If that's what you call "banter," then please take it somewhere else.

People saying "Arsenal haven't won a trophy in 6 years," yeah that's banter. It's one of the running jokes. Just like any Abramovich joke, just like Michael Essien and his "calculations." You're saying that other people are taking it too seriously, meanwhile you're the one that responds to comments like those with rude comments and makes it serious. If you're just joking around, then you're the only one that knows it.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Evo said:


> I think there's a difference between banter and what you do, Stringer. All of the banter in here, except that which apparently comes from you, is lighthearted and friendly. Meanwhile, you come in here acting like your opinion is better than everyone else's (which apparently is just the "popular" opinion), you laugh at people who disagree with you and try to make them feel inferior, and you seriously go out of your way to bash the fuck out of people. You're mean-spirited, you're rude, you're insulting, and it seems like you'd be perfectly happy if you never made a single friend on these boards, as evidenced by you having a go at absolutely everyone, including your fellow Arsenal fans.
> 
> If that's what you call "banter," then please take it somewhere else.
> 
> People saying "Arsenal haven't won a trophy in 6 years," yeah that's banter. It's one of the running jokes. Just like any Abramovich joke, just like Michael Essien and his "calculations." You're saying that other people are taking it too seriously, meanwhile you're the one that responds to comments like those with rude comments and makes it serious. If you're just joking around, then you're the only one that knows it.


more fachts than agent rafa


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Stringer is like Wenger, he can't _see _ the facts.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Evo said:


> I think there's a difference between banter and what you do, Stringer. All of the banter in here, except that which apparently comes from you, is lighthearted and friendly. Meanwhile, you come in here acting like your opinion is better than everyone else's (which apparently is just the "popular" opinion), you laugh at people who disagree with you and try to make them feel inferior, and you seriously go out of your way to bash the fuck out of people. You're mean-spirited, you're rude, you're insulting, and it seems like you'd be perfectly happy if you never made a single friend on these boards, as evidenced by you having a go at absolutely everyone, including your fellow Arsenal fans.
> 
> If that's what you call "banter," then please take it somewhere else.
> 
> People saying "Arsenal haven't won a trophy in 6 years," yeah that's banter. It's one of the running jokes. Just like any Abramovich joke, just like Michael Essien and his "calculations." You're saying that other people are taking it too seriously, meanwhile you're the one that responds to comments like those with rude comments and makes it serious. If you're just joking around, then you're the only one that knows it.


needs more sheik bentley


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Stringer must think his the "CM Punk" of this thread, guys his just doing a "Worked-Shoot" on us all.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Stringer must think his the "CM Punk" of this thread, guys his just doing a "Worked-Shoot" on us all.


Only difference is the majority like CM Punk...

The next thread title should be;

Old players, young manager: The story of a backwards club.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Newcastle: Taking the Arsenal approach to football.....


----------



## Vader

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Newcastle: Armée de Toon!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Swansea: We're welsh and pissing off the English


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



> IT WAS never going to be plain sailing when boozy bad boy England star Andy Carroll took his family on a luxury yachting holiday.
> 
> And sure enough, the voyage on the French Riviera turned into a drunken mutiny as the Geordie striker gave his half brother one in the eye-aye.
> 
> In the ensuing punch-up, £35 million Liverpool ace Carroll decked Mark Simmonds then sank his teeth into his THUMB as other family members joined in the rum do aboard the chartered £20,000-a- week Indulgence of Poole.
> 
> It ended with furious Carroll, 22, ordering battered Mark and his wife Irene, 31, off the boat in the middle of the night. Then he flew everyone else home by private jet next day leaving the couple stranded in the South of France.
> 
> They only got back to Newcastle after borrowing money from the yacht's first mate who handed over some of the £450 tip Carroll had given him.
> 
> "I'm still in shock," Mark, 33, told our source. "Andy just turned on me. I could feel his thumb at the back of my eye and it felt like it was going to pop out.
> 
> "He turned on my wife too. Just days earlier we had all enjoyed a lovely meal on board."
> 
> He took Mark and his other half brother Stephen along, together with Irene and Stephen's fiancee Leah. Carroll's girlfriend Stacey Miller, his dad Thomas and mum Susan, mother to his half-brothers, were also on the private jet to Nice in May. Then they all boarded the 85-foot yacht - complete with four staff - for a seven-day Riviera cruise.
> 
> Our source says: "They were all happy. Andy had never treated his family to a holiday together before."
> 
> "On their final day, there was a frosty atmosphere. The silent treatment was so bad Mark and Irene stayed on board while the rest went out in Nice for their last night."
> 
> When they returned at 2.30am, it all kicked off. "Mark asked Leah why nobody was speaking to them," says our source. "Andy told Mark to leave her alone.
> 
> "Before long Andy was punching Mark and Mark was grabbing Andy's hair. Then Andy pinned Mark to the side of the boat and stuck his thumb in his eye.
> 
> "Mark tried to fend him off and bit his thumb. Then Andy's dad pinned Mark down while Stephen started punching his brother.
> 
> "Andy bit Mark's thumb in revenge. Their mum Susan had to prise Andy off." Carroll then ordered Mark and Irene off the boat. Our source says: "He was yelling, 'F*** off back to your scumbag friends, your scumbag house and your scumbag lives. Where are you going to go? You've got no money - you'll soon come crawling back with your tail between your legs.'"
> 
> Mark hadn't enough money for flights home - so he rang the yacht's first mate who later gave him some of Carroll's tip. Our source says: "He had seen the fight and said he wanted to help 'good people'. When Mark got home he tried to play it all down - but he was covered in cuts and bruises and had a septic thumb."
> 
> Carroll has a history of violence. He had to pay £11,000 to a girl he attacked outside a club in 2008 and was fined £1,000 for gashing another clubber's face in 2009. In 2010, a training ground incident at Newcastle left team-mate Steven Taylor with a broken jaw. Signing for Liverpool, Carroll said: "I have made mistakes but they are behind me."


:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

What a man.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

We always knew he was a red Carroll Carroll
he's got a dirty greasy head Carroll Carroll
he punches birds, they burn his house
but we don't care, that's fucking scouse
Andy Carroll Liverpool's number 9 

:side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Andy 'The Man' Carroll. Such a good guy, trying to help his family out.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

i know right, taking them all out for a holiday.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*






Not Premier League related but, great refereeing decision, never a handball


----------



## haribo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

HANDSPIEL DAMMIT


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

... Wow. And I thought the ref during the England/New Zealand women's match had a bad game.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



EFC Bronco said:


> Not Premier League related but, great refereeing decision, never a handball


:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Looked more like ball to hand to me.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Kiz said:


>


This is fifa though....maybe it was just corruption!


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

http://life.hereisthecity.com/1970/01/01/sunderland-steve-bruce-wont-need-to-make-excuses-in-2011-2012/?

Came across this reading newsnow, some predictions for next years league. :lmao at us finishing 6th and Villa finishing 17th. Except for Everton finishing 10th the rest seems plausible though. I think 7th-17th is anyones call in terms of teams finishing around there this year. Potential for a very open league.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

We'll be lucky to get 10th. Liverpool will finish 4th I think, not 3rd.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

1. united
2. chelsea
3. city
4. arsenal
5. liverpool
6. tottenham
7. newcastle
8. sunderland
9. villa
10. stoke
11. bolton
12. everton
13. fulham
14. brom
15. wigan
16. qpr
17. wolves
18. blackburn (sorry nige)
19. swansea
20. norwich

some of that doesnt look right tbh, but spots 3-7 are wide open and so are 8-18. i think swansea and norwich will most likely go down and united to win, but the rest is wide open.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Shepard said:


> http://life.hereisthecity.com/1970/01/01/sunderland-steve-bruce-wont-need-to-make-excuses-in-2011-2012/?
> 
> Came across this reading newsnow, some predictions for next years league. :lmao at us finishing 6th and Villa finishing 17th. Except for Everton finishing 10th the rest seems plausible though. I think 7th-17th is anyones call in terms of teams finishing around there this year. Potential for a very open league.


I'd be stunned if the league turned out anything like that, they've vastly overrated the effect of Sunderlands new signings imo. No way they'll finish above Spurs.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Any gamblers on here have a look at Fleetwood Town at 5/1 to win the Blue Square Prem, their new chairman is throwing money around the transfer market


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

1. Man Yoo
2. Man City
3. Chelsea
4. Arsenal
5. Yids
6. Liverpool

7th to 12th West Brom, Newcastle, Sunderland, Fulham, Everton and Stoke in no particular order.

Norwich and Swansea will probably go down. Wigan will struggle again cause they can't attract big names. I think Blackburn will stay up again. Hard to say with Wolves, I think they'll probably keep their heads above water again, but they need to sort out their defence or they could easily go down. Bolton could also get relegated too. Davies is slowly running out of batteries, and they depended so much on him and Elmander last season. If they lose Cahill and don't use the money wisely, they'll struggle.

Very hard to predict things at this stage obviously. By the time August comes around my predictions could have completely changed.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

1. Manchester United
2. Chelsea
3. Manchester City
4. Arsenal
5. Liverpool
6. Tottenham
7. Newcastle
8. Everton
9. Sunderland
10. Stoke
11. Fulham
12. Aston Villa
13. Bolton
14. West Brom
15. Norwich
16. QPR
17. Wolves
18. Blackburn
19. Swansea
20. Wigan

After the transfer window it will most likly change. If City buy well I'd probably put them above Chelsea but the top 3 will definatly be those 3 teams. I think anyone from Norwich, QPR, Wolves, Blackburn, Swansea and Wigan could go down. Surprised to put Newcastle that high but they have made some great signings so far but I'd put Everton above them if they actually make a signing this summer. Villa and Bolton could struggle too if they don't make some signings but I don't think they'll have to worry about relagation.

First manager to get sacked this season? Steve Kean


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Mr prediction for next season:

1. Man Utd
2. Chelsea - Torres will do better for them this season
3. Man City
4. Arsenal
5. Spurs
6. Liverpool
7. Everton
8. Fulham
9. Newcastle
10. Sunderland
11. Villa - McLeish's record isn't very good
12. Stoke
13. Bolton
14. WBA
15. QPR
16. Blackburn
17. Wigan
18. Wolves
19. Norwich
20. Swansea


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

1) Liverpool
2 - 20) Who the fucks cares?

IT'S OUR YEAR


----------



## Joel

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



steamed hams said:


> 2. Chelsea - Torres will do better for them this season


To be fair, is there any possible way he could do worse? I guess not scoring at all, but performance wise, I don't think there is a worse than what he produced.

I would make one of these predictions, but then I wouldn't be able to put Chelsea on top and I don't like doing that, so I'll wait until August :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

yeh, I meant to say I think he will do well. I know he was poor for you, but some people seem to forget he chipped in with a bunch of goals for Liverpool last season to keep them above water. What did he finish on, 10 league goals? That's more than 1 goal every 4 games, hardly disgraceful.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

1. Liverpool
2. Man city
3. Man utd
4. Chelsea
5. Spurs
6. Arsenal
7. Stoke
8. Sunderland
9. Newcastle
10. Everton
11. Fulham
12. Aston Villa
13. West Brom
14. Swansea
15. Bolton 
16. Wigan
17. QPR
18. Blackburn
19. Norwich
20. Wolves


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



BkB Hulk said:


> 1) Liverpool
> 2 - 20) Who the fucks cares?
> 
> IT'S OUR YEAR


THIS (Y) 

Seriously though give or take transfers I'd say 

1. Man U 
2. Man City
3. Chelsea
4. Liverpool (Just) 
5. Arsenal ( If they lose Fab & Nasri without replacing them) 
6. Spurs 
7. Everton
8. Sunderland 
9. Newcastle
10.Bolton

Rest of the league I'd say is pretty up for grabs. Same with the positions 7 - 10 which could revolve anyway around those four. Also Liverpool (not a bias view :side is simply on the basis of Arsenal doing what they do best which is not spend.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

1. Manchester United
2. Chelsea
3. Manchester City
4. Arsenal
5. Liverpool
6. Tottenham
7. Newcastle
8. Everton
9. Sunderland
10. Fulham
11. Stoke
12. Bolton
13. WBA
14. The Vile
15. Blackburn
16. QPR
17. Norwich
18. Wolves
19. Swansea
20. Wigan

Looks certain that Wigan will lose N'Zogbia, so can't see them having a chance. My optimistic prediction for us depends on whether we can get another striker and winger in, as well as defensive cover. Can't see Sunderland ahead of us regardless though.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

The Vile?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

United
City
Scousers
Chelsea Pensioners
Arsenal
Spurs

Not sure about the rest, Wigan are unlikely to stay up though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I'm not making any predictions until the window is closed. United finishing 1st isn't a full gone conclusion whatsoever. Any of the top 4 have a good shout if the right signings are made. Liverpool in the top 4 and Arsenal out of it is ridiclous though, IMO.

Arsenal, United, Chelsea & Citeh are a given for me in the top 4 already, that's the only prediction I'm making at this time.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

3-5th could be anyone out of Liverpool (if they can carry on their form near the season's end), Arsenal or Chelsea. I don't think those three will challenge for the title but obviously I'll be wrong on at least one of those teams as they have proven to do so in the past. Just a probable inaccurate hunch.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> I'm not making any predictions until the window is closed. United finishing 1st isn't a full gone conclusion whatsoever. Any of the top 4 have a good shout if the right signings are made. *Liverpool in the top 4 and Arsenal out of it is ridiclous though, IMO.*
> 
> Arsenal, United, Chelsea & Citeh are a given for me in the top 4 already, that's the only prediction I'm making at this time.


How so? Granted the transfer window needs to shut before anything can really be said but you just lost Clichy and you are still on the verge of possibly losing Nasri & Fabragas with a manager who tends not to spend a great deal of money. Not to mention with them you went from like 8 points clear at the top to fourth spot finish in the space of what 2 months? Not saying we will break into it ahead of Arsenal but ruling us out completely is pretty damn ridiculous


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Chelsea are always gonna challenge for the title :side:

I think Chelsea are gonna be better this year, as long as we get that quality midfielder and either Torres performs well, Sturridge starts/or we buy a forward. Arsenal will be a top 4 contender if Fabregas and Nasri don't go/they can get good replacements if they do go. City I think will finish top 3 for sure. Liverpool I don't know but I think they will get 4-5th. And Spurs obviously win the league, with Peter Crouch.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Based off current dealings.

1. Man Utd
2. Chelsea 
3. Man City
4. Liverpool
5. Arsenal
6. Everton
7. Spurs
8. Villa
9. Fulham
10. Sunderland 
11. Newcastle
12. Stoke
13. Bolton
14. WBA
15. QPR
16. Wolves
17. Swansea
18. Wigan
19. Blackburn
20. Norwich


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> How so? Granted the transfer window needs to shut before anything can really be said but you just lost Clichy and you are still on the verge of possibly losing Nasri & Fabragas with a manager who tends not to spend a great deal of money. Not to mention with them you went from like 8 points clear at the top to fourth spot finish in the space of what 2 months? Not saying we will break into it ahead of Arsenal but ruling us out completely is pretty damn ridiculous


Clichy isn't really a loss, aslong as we actually buy someone. Tbqh Wenger HAS to spend, and surely he knows it. We have funds and he hasn't always been afraid to spend big money. Liverpool are making all the wrong moves in the window IMO. You had next to nothing in terms of pressure towards the end of the season and that showed. WITH pressure it's a different ball game altogether. If you signed who I thought you would have (Mata & Zapata) then sure I would rate you as serious contenders but I still don't think you will finish top 4. Fabregas hasn't been the best this season so he won't be TOO much of a miss. He is one of the best players in the world but he always seems to be injured then takes a while to get back to full fitness. Nasri would be a loss for sure though.



Rockhead said:


> Chelsea are always gonna challenge for the title :side:
> 
> I think Chelsea are gonna be better this year, as long as we get that quality midfielder and either Torres performs well, Sturridge starts/or we buy a forward. Arsenal will be a top 4 contender if Fabregas and Nasri don't go/they can get good replacements if they do go. City I think will finish top 3 for sure. Liverpool I don't know but I think they will get 4-5th. And Spurs obviously win the league, with Peter Crouch.


Chelsea will be up there for sure. I think even if we only get 'good' replacements for Nasri & Fab and buy quality experience at the back then we will finish top 4 IMO.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Clichy isn't really a loss, aslong as we actually buy someone. Tbqh Wenger HAS to spend, and surely he knows it. We have funds and he hasn't always been afraid to spend big money. Liverpool are making all the wrong moves in the window IMO. You had next to nothing in terms of pressure towards the end of the season and that showed. WITH pressure it's a different ball game altogether. If you signed who I thought you would have (Mata & Zapata) then sure I would rate you as serious contenders but I still don't think you will finish top 4. Fabregas hasn't been the best this season so he won't be TOO much of a miss. He is one of the best players in the world but he always seems to be injured then takes a while to get back to full fitness. Nasri would be a loss for sure though.


Thing is though Wenger needed to have spent for years now and he hasn't done it. He is too damn stubborn and really believes that Building stars is better than spending shitload of money. Hard to see him changing his mind anytime soo. Even with how poor Fab was last season he is still vital to Arsenal and would be a loss. Again not saying we will make it for sure and the transfer window is long from over but don't think we can 100% be ruled out right now. especially when you guys could be losing stars with a manager with a track record of stubborness and never really spends money.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I think Wenger is spending this summer for SURE. You have to strike the right balance between youth and spending. We have really exciting prospects coming out of the youth system that already look better than their team-mates in their respective positions, but you NEED to compliment that with spending and Wenger has to see it now.

Football is a vicious cycle and you HAVE to spend to be successful. It's really frustrating as we don't even need to spend really big money to be one of the best in England. We're close, but money needs to be spent. No point in Arsene saying "we're close" when to actually get there in the end, money needs to be spent.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> I think Wenger is spending this summer for SURE. You have to strike the right balance between youth and spending. We have really exciting prospects coming out of the youth system that already look better than their team-mates in their respective positions, but you NEED to compliment that with spending and Wenger has to see it now.
> 
> Football is a vicious cycle and you HAVE to spend to be successful. It's really frustrating as we don't even need to spend really big money to be one of the best in England. We're close, but money needs to be spent. No point in Arsene saying "we're close" when to actually get there in the end, money needs to be spent.


Who do you think will breakthrough this year that can fill the respective voids in the squad?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Who do you think will breakthrough this year that can fill the respective voids in the squad?


Lansbury > Denilson
Frimpong > Diaby
JET > Bendtner

Kyle Bartley was VERY impressive at Rangers (even though I just said the SPL was shit :side
Traore also looks a good player who could fill the gap when needed when we have no LBs.
Miquel also looks solid.

Szczesny has already broken through.
Wilshere already broken through.

Of course all those aren't going to be first teamers although a few of them will be very useful for Arsenal in coming seasons.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> I think Wenger is spending this summer for SURE. You have to strike the right balance between youth and spending. We have really exciting prospects coming out of the youth system that already look better than their team-mates in their respective positions, but you NEED to compliment that with spending and Wenger has to see it now.
> 
> Football is a vicious cycle and you HAVE to spend to be successful. It's really frustrating as we don't even need to spend really big money to be one of the best in England. We're close, but money needs to be spent. No point in Arsene saying "we're close" when to actually get there in the end, money needs to be spent.


What makes you so sure he will know? Because he needs too? He's needed too for years. Nothing has happened yet. Wegner is just way to stubborn in his methods. He always seems to have that A plan but nothing else. It's like he sees that Arsenal are "close" so he feels like if he carries on in the same way it will work.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Blow me fuckface.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I've heard glowing things about Frimpong, but not really the others. I'm not sure they can breakthrough this season, though.

It's too early to predict the final table. Too much undetermined. 

Liverpool has issues...but Suarez is a magical player, who could provide some special moments to carry Liverpool to unexpected wins.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Wenger hasn't really "needed" to spend big apart from the last 2 years. 07/08 we had a fantastics team, as we did in 08/09, although it was weakened.

@Mikey, Frimpong was absolutely superb in pre-season last year. Every Arsenal blog was showering him with praise. Lansbury is a real quality player who I always looked out for when playing for Norwich. A real work horse who isn't short on creativity.

Predicting a future triangle of:

Frimpong
Ramsey--Wilshere

8*D

+correct me if I'm wrong but at work today I heard suarez had made some unsettling comments in the DAILY STAR. Something about Barca.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I've seen Frimpong in friendlies before and the dude is crazy. He runs around the field like a madman bashing into to players and somehow winning the ball. It's very entertaining to watch actually, but I think he'll have to tone the aggression down if he wants to crack the big time. He's sort of like Alex Song on speed. I'm hoping he can develope into a good player, but at the minute I'd have to say he's a bit of a rough diamond.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Mikey, that thing was just a Liverpool joke. Don't you remember? http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/11/tom-hicks-jr-quits-liverpool-email


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> +correct me if I'm wrong but at work today I heard suarez had made some unsettling comments in the DAILY STAR. Something about Barca.



He said something a few days back about it being a dream to play for the current Barca team, Like most south americans though they are attracted to the spanish league. Kinda been blown outta proportion becuase his agent is brothers with Pep. He even said that he still was commited to Liverpool in the Daily star.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Bananas said:


> I've seen Frimpong in friendlies before and the dude is crazy. He runs around the field like a madman bashing into to players and somehow winning the ball. It's very entertaining to watch actually, but I think he'll have to tone the aggression down if he wants to crack the big time. He's sort of like Alex Song on speed. I'm hoping he can develope into a good player, but at the minute I'd have to say he's a bit of a rough diamond.


Yeah, the guy is crazy. He's only 19 (18 when he played) and eager to impress though so it's expected. Wenger said himself he was hoping for him to break through into the first team last season.

+Bananas & Mikey, have you ever seen Afobe & Aneke? They look LETHAL together, definitely two to look out for.

http://clockenders.com/afc/?p=6868 - funny reading for Arsenal fans :lmao


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Frimpong. Interesting player. To help sum him up for anyone who hasnt seen him. He's got the fitness of Park Ji sung and the tenacity of Darren Fletcher. Like Stringer said he just runs around bulldozing people but like a Spinger Spaniel he just doesnt tire. The more he runs the happier he becomes and he just want to run some more.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Bananas said:


> Mikey, that thing was just a Liverpool joke. Don't you remember? http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/11/tom-hicks-jr-quits-liverpool-email


Aw, damnit.

My bad. I'll take of it.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

There's an offer to Everton Season Ticket Holders from our betting partner, 188BET, bet £40 and, win or lose, get a free Everton 11/12 home shirt. So there's a chance that you get a free shirt + winnings if your bet comes in, if not you're spending about the same on a shirt anyway. Fucking great deal.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Kiz said:


> 1. united
> 2. chelsea
> 3. city
> 4. arsenal
> 5. liverpool
> 6. tottenham
> 7. newcastle
> 8. sunderland
> 9. villa
> 10. stoke
> 11. bolton
> 12. everton
> 13. fulham
> 14. brom
> 15. wigan
> 16. qpr
> 17. wolves
> 18. blackburn (sorry nige)
> 19. swansea
> 20. norwich
> 
> some of that doesnt look right tbh, but spots 3-7 are wide open and so are 8-18. i think swansea and norwich will most likely go down and united to win, but the rest is wide open.


No need to apologise although I can't believe so many people are putting QPR ahead of us. I think we'll be battling relegation again unless we can bring in a good centre half, central midfielder & striker. Look at QPR's squad and the only real Premiership quality player is Taarabt and it looks like they've got a battle keeping their hands on him.

Routledge won't be going back by the looks of it and they're stuck with middle age average at best players like Clint Hill, Shaun Derry & Heidar Helguson. They might have won the Championship but I think Swansea & Norwich will fare better next year.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Find a bet that is as close to evens as possible, and put the 40 pound on it, then get a mate to bet 40 pounds on the exact opposite of what you did, so one of you is guaranteed to win, then split the winnings and get your Everton shirts will cost less than 5 pound each.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

1 Utd
2 Chelsea
3 Liverpool
4 Citeh
5 Arsenal
6 Spurs
7 Everton
8 Sunderland
9 Newcastle
10 Stoke
11 Fulham
12 Bolton
13 Villa
14 WBA
15 Blackburn
16 Wigan
17 Swansea
18 Wolves
19 QPR
20 Norwich

Based of current deals so far IMO. And I've probably only got the Mags below us due to hope and bias :no: they've made some good signings so far, better than ours I'll admit.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Shepard said:


> 1 Utd
> 2 Chelsea
> 3 Liverpool
> 4 Citeh
> 5 Arsenal
> 6 Spurs
> 7 Everton
> 8 Sunderland
> 9 Newcastle
> 10 Stoke
> 11 Fulham
> 12 Bolton
> 13 Villa
> 14 WBA
> 15 Blackburn
> 16 Wigan
> 17 Swansea
> 18 Wolves
> 19 QPR
> 20 Norwich
> 
> Based of current deals so far IMO. And I've probably only got the Mags below us due to hope and bias :no: they've made some good signings so far, better than ours I'll admit.


Liverpool ahead of Citeh?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Bananas said:


> Find a bet that is as close to evens as possible, and put the 40 pound on it, then get a mate to bet 40 pounds on the exact opposite of what you did, so one of you is guaranteed to win, then split the winnings and get your Everton shirts will cost less than 5 pound each.


???? That doesnt even work.

If i bet 40 quid on an evens and lose ive lost £40.

Then my mate bets 40 quid at 1/1 and wins 80 and gives me my 40 quid back?? 

Ive not won anything.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

That's a good idea Bananas, but I'll probably just wait for the season to start and do a win treble for United, Real and Barca or something that's very likely to come in and make me a few quid (+free Everton shirt)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



EFC Bronco said:


> That's a good idea Gunner, but I'll probably just wait for the season to start and do a win treble for United, Real and Barca or something that's very likely to come in and make me a few quid (+free Everton shirt)


*OR* you could put a bet on Arsenal being 27 points clear by February and finishing 5th.

:side:

Pretty sure that's evens.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Liverpool ahead of Citeh?


If they play anywhere near the level they had for the latter stage of last year, and Henderson and Carroll start performing consistently (more fitness for Carroll though) along with a couple good signings I could easily see them in the top 3.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Shepard said:


> If they play anywhere near the level they had for the latter stage of last year, and Henderson and Carroll start performing consistently (more fitness for Carroll though) along with a couple good signings I could easily see them in the top 3.


Problem with that though is it's easy to play hen you have the worst start ever and get to play 20 games with no pressure/ no expectation. Nothing Kenny has done means anything thus far because of it. Every manager in the world would have loved to have what kenny had last year.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Yeah right now it's basically about can he continue to do what he did at the end of the season with the pressure on now. Quite easy to do what we did with little pressure but with a fresh start can we keep it up.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Gunner14, you've won a free Everton shirt. Read EFCBronco's original post.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Mikey its been a week, time to change the thread title to:

*Chelsea: We have a sexier and younger coach than you (Prem- FA & Carling Cup) Thread*


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

New proposed name "Everton: 'However, if the season started in January...' (Prem - FA & Carling Cup) Thread"


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Rockhead said:


> Mikey its been a week, time to change the thread title to:
> 
> *Chelsea: We have a sexier and younger coach than you until Roman gets bored, again (Prem- FA & Carling Cup) Thread*


Fixed that for ya :side:.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Man City: Welcome to Manchester; until you get homesick.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Rockhead said:


> Mikey its been a week, time to change the thread title to:
> 
> *Chelsea: We have a sexier and younger coach than you (Prem- FA & Carling Cup) Thread*


We already know you like sexy young men, no need to have that as the title.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Man City: We've bought this thread title too.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Sheik Mansoor might buy this whole forum, so you'd better not talk smack about him or he will ban your ass.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



EFC Bronco said:


> New proposed name "Everton: 'However, if the season started in January...' (Prem - FA & Carling Cup) Thread"


:lmao This is brilliant. Depressingly true for Everton fans too, sadly.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*


----------



## Evo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

New thread title should be "ARSENAL: Wenger can't see ze top of ze table."


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

rockhead, i change the thread title every wednesday. pay attention.

really good suggestions. i think i know which one i'll use for the threads. unless i get even better suggestions.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Man City: We've bought this thread title too.


Brilliant :lmao.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I too approve of SA's suggestion. (Y).


----------



## Rush

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Man City: We've bought this thread title too.


:lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Man City: We've bought this thread title too.


:lmao

SHEIK


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



> Manchester United's Paul Scholes has questioned a beleaguered Arsenal's ability to challenge for any silverware next season, declaring as Arsène Wenger considers allowing Samir Nasri to leave for a sum of £25m that the club "just flatter to deceive" and "are potentially going to lose their best players."
> 
> Scholes, who will join United's coaching staff in September, said he hoped Nasri would join United and clearly believes that he will join Cesc Fabregas and Gaël Clichy – who completed his move to Manchester City yesterday – in the procession out of the Emirates. "They may play the prettiest football, but it doesn't always produce the results they need," Scholes said. "It doesn't irritate me [that people say they're the best footballing team], because while they are doing that, we are winning games. They do play the best football to watch at times, but what is the point of that, if you are not winning anything? Not only that, they are potentially going to lose their best players, in Fabregas, Nasri and Clichy."
> 
> Wenger is expected to meet Nasri at London Colney today and will seek to persuade him to resist any United blandishments. But Arsenal appear to be softening on the idea of holding on to the 24-year-old, who has been told there will be no improvement on a £90,000-a-week contract offer, taking him to the top of Arsenal's pay scale, and who will be out of contract next summer. A week ago, it had seemed that Arsenal would insist on an extortionate amount – £40m – to deter a United move, though a sum £5m above United's likely valuation may be enough. Internazionale have joined the two Manchester clubs and Chelsea among those monitoring the situation. Wenger is likely to favour Inter for Nasri, who will undergo his pre-training fitness assessment today, to prevent him coming back to haunt Wenger in the next domestic season. Nasri is known to want to stay in the Premier League.
> 
> Clichy last night declared that "anything is possible" at City as he announced his arrival in a £7m four-year move first revealed in The Independent five days ago. Scholes said that he expected Manchester City – and Chelsea – to be his club's main title challengers.
> 
> The 36-year-old revealed that although he had not heard of Andre Villas-Boas before this summer he has already been highly impressed by the 33-year-old's public performance. "The way he has spoken and addressed the media has been impressive," Scholes said. "He comes across as someone who knows exactly what he wants from his players, and he has had a good grounding."
> 
> Scholes said he would be "surprised" if United went six years without a trophy, like Arsenal, and that Sir Alex Ferguson would not allow that to happen. "It does go in cycles," Scholes said. "But the way we have been set out at United for the last 15 to 20 years, I would be surprised if we went six years without a trophy. You can't say it won't happen, because you only have to think of what Liverpool went through, but I don't think our manager will allow that to happen to us."
> 
> United, whose own busy start to the transfer window with the acquisition of Ashley Young, David de Gea and Phil Jones is a contrast to Arsenal's troubles, have a huge challenge matching their Champions League conquerors Barcelona, though, and Scholes said it was the biggest quest Ferguson had faced in nearly 25 years at Old Trafford. United did have the mentality to fight back, Scholes said, but they had said that after the 2-0 defeat to the Catalans in the Rome European Cup final of 2009.
> 
> "Have they got better, have we got worse? I don't know," Scholes reflected. "They were two very similar games and I know that it's going to take something special to get anywhere near that team but I think we are the [team that is] closest to it."


:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Scholes trolling all over Arsenal. 

Beautiful


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

awaiting stringer's reaction


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Source?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

i completely made it up


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

didn't ya know kiz works for goal?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Hargreaves has set up a fitness channel on youtube 

http://www.youtube.com/user/owenhargreavescb


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Kiz said:


> i completely made it up


I knew it! I mean everyone says that about Arsenal in their living rooms but not many have the balls to say it in an interview.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...oles-dismisses-pointless-arsenal-2307033.html


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Ah the Independent, that's a reliable newspaper/news organisation.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Man City: We've bought this thread title too.


Winner.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Rockhead said:


> *Chelsea: We have a sexier and younger coach than you (Prem- FA & Carling Cup) Thread*


Chelsea: Kindergarten Coach, Who is your sugar daddy and what does he do?



Evo said:


> New thread title should be "ARSENAL: Wenger can't see ze top of ze table."


ARSENAL: This is the only title we're getting this year 8*D


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Thanks for telling us what we already knew scholes you ginger cunt. 

http://www.arsenalnewsreview.co.uk/...the-talent-keeps-the-deadwood-buys-more-kids/ sums up whats happening at arsenal.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



united_07 said:


> Hargreaves has set up a fitness channel on youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/owenhargreavescb


He's getting slated on twitter by morons that don't have a clue, and wannabe comedians.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



haribo said:


> ARSENAL: This is the only title we're getting this year 8*D


winner


----------



## Seb

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Have these been posted yet?

Not sure which is worse.



















The England kit looks like something you'd see in a hospital and i'm guessing Everton are now sponsored by the MoD.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

yeah heres the photo of tim howard wearing the shirt


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Haribo's title is good .

Poor Hargreaves .


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Seb said:


> Have these been posted yet?
> 
> Not sure which is worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The England kit looks like something you'd see in a hospital and i'm guessing Everton are now sponsored by the MoD.


Nice joke pics there.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I feel as tho Haribo's wins for this thread and SA's one about City more fits in with the Transfers thread anyways, seeing as that's what it's in reference to. Make them happen Mikey. (Y).

Plz.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Scholes :lmao

Not knowing AVB before this summer. 

8*D

+this Arsenal exodus is ridiculous tabloid bollocks.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

:lmao Haribo's suits this thread perfectly. Book It Mikey!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Still enjoying Citeh's "what the fuckin' hell is that" chant. How can anyone take their fans seriously?

SUPERB.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I honestly think Liverpool will challenge for the title next season but we'll drop off around the February period and eventually finish 3rd. I am 99.9% sure we'll at least get top 4. I mean, we only _just_ missed out on 5th this season after Hodgson had us as low as 19th during the first half of the season. Some strengthening over the summer and our squad should be more than capable of getting top 4. With half the Arsenal squad being linked with moves away I can see them as being the team which misses out.

As for who will actually win the title I think it'll be either City or Chelsea. City for obvious reasons and Chelsea because of AVB's generally amazing record. The man is a genius and will eventually become the best manager in the world, at least that's the way I see it. Still, I could easily see him getting sacked after the first season for barely missing out on the title and Champions League. Roman isn't known for his patience.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

My prediction for top seven next season:

1. Man United
2. Chelsea
3. Man City
4. Liverpool
5. Arsenal
6. Spurs
7. Everton


----------



## Samee

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I'll go with:

1. City
2. Chelsea
3. United
4. Liverpool
5. Arsenal
6. Spurs
7. Sunderland

Positions 2-4 are pretty interchangeable. United could easily finish runners-up, with us third and Chelsea fourth or Chelsea third, United runners-up and us forth.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

1- Chelsea
2- Citeh (but I hope they win)
3- United
4- Pool
5- Arsenal (wahey!)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Liverpool will win the quadruple with Downing, Henderson & Carroll. 

Or finish 6th behind the North London clubs. They had zero pressure last season, if Arsenal had no pressure on them we could do the same thing, but better 8*D

Liverpool for top 4! 8*D



Nas said:


> 1- Chelsea
> 2- Citeh (but I hope they win)
> 3- United
> 4- Pool
> 5- Arsenal (wahey!)


United finishing 3rd behind Citeh :lmao

Liverpool finshing 4th :lmao

Agree on Chel$ki winning it though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

SAVIC guarantees the number one spot for city. come on.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Liverpool will win the quadruple with Downing, Henderson & Carroll.
> 
> Or finish 6th behind the North London clubs. They had zero pressure last season, if Arsenal had no pressure on them we could do the same thing, but better 8*D


Zero pressure? Liverpool always play with pressure.



> Liverpool for top 4! 8*D





> Liverpool finshing 4th :lmao


It's gonna happen, accept it.

As an Arsenal fan, you really have nothing to be cocky about.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> Zero pressure? Liverpool always play with pressure.
> 
> It's gonna happen, accept it.
> 
> As an Arsenal fan, you really have nothing to be cocky about.


Never happening. Tottenham & Arsenal are already better without strengthening. How long before Suarez gets tired? Next season?

Forgot you had Henderson though. Top player 8*D


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Every season we get put out of the top 4 before the season starts and then by the half way point everyone has egg on there face.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Overrated said:


> Every season we get put out of the top 4 before the season starts and then by the half way point everyone has egg on there face.


This :lmao 

My reaction to anyone saying we aren't finishing in the top 4 is this:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Overrated said:


> Every season we get put out of the top 4 before the season starts and then by the half way point everyone has egg on there face.


every season you're not only top 4 but up there in the title race (until you fall away after christmas)

top 4 will be the same as last season, with man utd probably taking a 20th title.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Never happening. Tottenham & Arsenal are already better without strengthening.


I can understand you saying Arsenal will finish higher, but Tottenham? We were in the relegation zone during the first half of the season and were generally wondering about 12th for the first half and yet we still only finished a couple of points behind Tottenham. With strengthening over the summer (on top of Tottenham seemingly unwilling to spend, causing 'Arry to have a hissy fit) it'll be Tottenham chasing us, not us chasing them.



> How long before Suarez gets tired? Next season?


So that's your new reasoning for why Liverpool will fail next season? Cos Suarez will 'get tired'? Okay then.



> Forgot you had Henderson though. Top player 8*D


You seem to have a general rule of "As long as I put a 8*D at the end of my post I can say whatever I want, no matter how illogical".



Overrated said:


> Every season we get put out of the top 4 before the season starts and then by the half way point everyone has egg on there face.


And every season Arsenal are sure they'll win the League or Champions League.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> So that's your new reasoning for why Liverpool will fail next season? Cos Suarez will 'get tired'? Okay then.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have a general rule of "As long as I put a 8*D at the end of my post I can say whatever I want, no matter how illogical".
> 
> 
> 
> And every season Arsenal are sure they'll win the League or Champions League.


Suarez getting tired of Liverpool, not physically tired.

+saying Henderson is bad is illogical?

The last point is laughable.


+Seb, what the fuck happenned with Schmeichel? Why didn't Grayson want him at Leeds?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Suarez getting tired of Liverpool, not physically tired.


LOL wat?

I know that all Arsenal's players are jumping ship, but that doesn't mean our players will too.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> LOL wat?
> 
> I know that all Arsenal's players are jumping ship, but that doesn't mean our players will too.


Laughable. Clichy represents that all Arsenal players are jumping ship? :lmao

Liverpool posters are usually alright on here.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Laughable. Clichy represents that all Arsenal players are jumping ship? :lmao
> 
> Liverpool posters are usually alright on here.


So you're denying that Cesc and Nasri want to leave and probably will?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Suarez getting tired of Liverpool, not physically tired.


In his first full season?











> +saying Henderson is bad is illogical?


Yes.



MMN said:


> So you're denying that Cesc and Nasri want to leave and probably will?


He's a WUM mate.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> He's a WUM mate.


He's not a good one either. He just makes himself look stupid.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> He's not a good one either. He just makes himself look stupid.


 Can't argue with that.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Suarez getting tired of Liverpool, not physically tired.
> 
> +saying Henderson is bad is illogical?
> 
> The last point is laughable.
> 
> 
> +Seb, what the fuck happenned with Schmeichel? Why didn't Grayson want him at Leeds?


Kasper contract only had 12 months to run. Leicester put in a decent offer and Bates wilted.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

:lmao @ MMN. Haven't taken him seriously since he red repped me for laughing at Liverpool.

+more Liverpool players have jumped ship than Arsenal in recent times.

+if Liverpool don't win a trophy next year you must be delusional to think Suarez is sticking around with no CL or a trophy. 

+I can't understand how Henderson is defined by anything other than "bad".


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> :lmao @ MMN. Haven't taken him seriously since he red repped me for laughing at Liverpool.
> 
> +more Liverpool players have jumped ship than Arsenal in recent times.
> 
> +if Liverpool don't win a trophy next year you must be delusional to think Suarez is sticking around with no CL or a trophy.
> 
> +I can't understand how Henderson is defined by anything other than "bad".


Henderson isn't a bad player. He might not be flashy, but that doesn't make him bad. Right now it looks like Liverpool is on the way up and Arsenal is stagnating.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


>


Is that... a... MEME?!

Just playing :lmao 100% agree with you.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> Is that... a... MEME?!
> 
> Just playing :lmao 100% agree with you.


I'm embracing it mate. I'm studying Know Your Meme, I'm creating my own on Meme Generator. It feels good.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

It's funny how Liverpool fans avoid the truth, especially Samee & MMN. You cannot deny any of my 4 points. Where's the Liverpool fans who agree with me that the signings you are making are way off the mark? Rush :side:

+Liverpool are on their way up from one diabolical season, and one alright season, not too hard to do.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> I'm embracing it mate. I'm studying Know Your Meme, I'm creating my own on Meme Generator. It feels good.
















Stringer said:


> It's funny how Liverpool fans avoid the truth, especially Samee & MMN. You cannot deny any of my 4 points. Where's the Liverpool fans who agree with me that the signings you are making are way off the mark? Rush :side:
> 
> +Liverpool are on their way up from one diabolical season, and one alright season, not too hard to do.


Mate, it's just that you're simply no longer worth replying too.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Every post is the same. It's just boring, repetitive trolling. Talk about something other than Liverpool for once, just try.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> Mate, it's just that you're simply no longer worth replying too.


This is idiotic AND funny. You know I'm right :lmao

+if I'm not worth replying too, why reply?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I think that's the point. They're done because it's not worth it.

Also, though I don't usually agree with Stringer on football stuff, there was kind of a report about Suarez saying he dreams of playing for Barcelona. Stepping stone theory has been about ever since, true or not.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Evo said:


> Also, though I don't usually agree with Stringer on football stuff, there was kind of a report about Suarez saying he dreams of playing for Barcelona. Stepping stone theory has been about ever since, true or not.


Well like I said, Suarez dreaming of Barca is not unusual seeing as he's Hispanic. To be fair, there aren't many players who wouldn't want to play for Barca. At the end of the day, once Suarez has served us, I wouldn't hold it against him wanting a move to Barca as long as we get a huge fee. FSG are implementing a strategy of selling players before they start to wane as well, so if we were to sell Suarez by the time he's around 28 for about £30m I wouldn't be too bothered. Players come, players go.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Evo said:


> I think that's the point. They're done because it's not worth it.
> 
> Also, though I don't usually agree with Stringer on football stuff, there was kind of a report about Suarez saying he dreams of playing for Barcelona. Stepping stone theory has been about ever since, true or not.


They're done because they have nothing left to come back with after I hit them with hard facts.

Evo's criticism > Samee trolling

+selling Suarez for 30m when he is 28 is laughable. +what are FSG's policies on selling players before they wane? Torres left because he wanted success, unless I am missing something radical here.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Also, Samee just wanted to say that although back in the day I disagreed with you on many things in wrestling, I have highly appreciated your refreshing appearance in the football threads. Another intelligent mind with a cool head is always welcomed. Please stay?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Evo said:


> Also, Samee just wanted to say that although back in the day I disagreed with you on many things in wrestling, I have highly appreciated your refreshing appearance in the football threads. Another intelligent mind with a cool head is always welcomed. Please stay?


Is this the first time he has showed up in the threads?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Well, his first that I know of since I started appearing here regularly, I believe.

And it's not because you're "hitting them with hard facts." Trust me, when shit gets annoying, you just stop caring. I don't know if that's the case here, but yeah. Not everyone cares about getting the last word in.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Evo said:


> Also, Samee just wanted to say that although back in the day I disagreed with you on many things in wrestling, I have highly appreciated your refreshing appearance in the football threads. Another intelligent mind with a cool head is always welcomed. Please stay?


Cheers mate, thought I'd broaden my WF horizon.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Evo said:


> Also, Samee just wanted to say that although back in the day I disagreed with you on many things in wrestling, I have highly appreciated your refreshing appearance in the football threads. Another intelligent mind with a cool head is always welcomed. Please stay?


I second this. Nice to be able to have a proper football discussion with someone on here.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

are we discussing SUAREZ in two threads? Man is a fucking legend. Gives me an idea...

who are some of your favorite players to watch in the Prem who are neither on your favorite club, nor have ever played for your favorite club at any point? 

Mines (not in order):

1) Luis Suarez
2) Mikel Arteta
3) Marouane Fellaini
4) David Silva
5) Carlos Tevez (even though I think he's a bitch)
6) Patrice Evra
7) Nemanja Vidic
8) Michael Essien
9) Jermain Defoe (little man, doing work)
10) Peter Crouch (for the LULZ)

It was harder to come up with ten than I expected. Probably because i ignored my American boys (Holden, Dempsey, Howard)


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Cba to order them but - Bale, Dempsey, Drogba, Gerrard, Vidic, Suarez, Arteta, Silva, Essien, Hernandez.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Mikey Damage said:


> are we discussing SUAREZ in two threads? Man is a fucking legend. Gives me an idea...
> 
> who are some of your favorite players to watch in the Prem who are neither on your favorite club, nor have ever played for your favorite club at any point?
> 
> Mines:
> 
> 1) Luis Suarez
> 2) Mikel Arteta
> 3) Marouane Fellaini
> 4) David Silva
> 5) Carlos Tevez (even though I think he's a bitch)
> 6) Patrice Evra
> 7) Nemanja Vidic
> 8) Michael Essien
> 9) Jermain Defoe (little man, doing work)
> 10) Peter Crouch (for the LULZ)
> 
> It was harder to come up with ten, than I expected.


I'll give this a crack:

*1) Cesc Fabregas
2) Jack Wilshere
3) Adam Johnson
4) Gareth Bale
5) Mario Balotelli (what a character)
6) David Luiz
7) David Silva
8) Frank Lampard
9) Vincent Kompany
10) Aaron Ramsey
*
It was bloody hard trying to put them in order.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

van persie
fellaini
cahill
vidic
rooney
shawcross
james mccarthy
modric
BALE
drogba


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

No particular order because it's way too difficult.

Ryan Shawcross
Andy Wilkinson
Glenn Whelan
Jermaine Pennant
Matthew Etherington
Marc Wilson
Rory Delap
Kenwyne Jones
Ricardo Fuller
Jonathan Walters

:side:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

1. Dimi Berbatov
2. Mario Balotelli
3. David Silva
4. Luis Suarez
5. Danny Murphy
6. Mikel Arteta
7. Luka Modric
8. Rio Ferdinand
9. Jose Enrique
10. Chris Brunt


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Good shout with Chris Brunt. He is class.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Rosicky
Bale
Van Der Vaart
N'Zogbia
TITUS
Maxi Rodriguez
Heitinga
Steven Taylor
Delap
Rodwell


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Evo said:


> No particular order because it's way too difficult.
> 
> Ryan Shawcross
> Andy Wilkinson
> Glenn Whelan
> Jermaine Pennant
> Matthew Etherington
> Marc Wilson
> Rory Delap
> Kenwyne Jones
> Ricardo Fuller
> Jonathan Walters
> 
> :side:


Hmm suspicious.

Mine in no order:
Luis Suarez
Gareth Bale
Robin Van Persie
Rafael Van Der Vaart
David Silva
Carlos Tevez
Jack Wiltshire
Matt Jarvis
Heurelho Gomes (not ability buy comedy reasons )


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Mikey Damage said:


> are we discussing SUAREZ in two threads? Man is a fucking legend. Gives me an idea...
> 
> who are some of your favorite players to watch in the Prem who are neither on your favorite club, nor have ever played for your favorite club at any point?
> 
> Mines:
> 
> 1) Luis Suarez
> 2) Mikel Arteta
> 3) Marouane Fellaini
> 4) David Silva
> 5) Carlos Tevez (even though I think he's a bitch)
> 6) Patrice Evra
> 7) Nemanja Vidic
> 8) Michael Essien
> 9) Jermain Defoe (little man, doing work)
> 10) Peter Crouch (for the LULZ)
> 
> It was harder to come up with ten than I expected. Probably because i ignored my American boys (Holden, Dempsey, Howard)


Ah I thought you meant all time top 10 at first. I'll say Rooney, Van Persie and Crouch then. And Delap trollolololol


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Mikey Damage said:


> are we discussing SUAREZ in two threads? Man is a fucking legend. Gives me an idea...
> 
> who are some of your favorite players to watch in the Prem who are neither on your favorite club, nor have ever played for your favorite club at any point?
> 
> Mines:
> 
> 1) Luis Suarez
> 2) Mikel Arteta
> 3) Marouane Fellaini
> 4) David Silva
> 5) Carlos Tevez (even though I think he's a bitch)
> 6) Patrice Evra
> 7) Nemanja Vidic
> 8) Michael Essien
> 9) Jermain Defoe (little man, doing work)
> 10) Peter Crouch (for the LULZ)
> 
> It was harder to come up with ten than I expected. Probably because i ignored my American boys (Holden, Dempsey, Howard)


Fuck, I hate most other players that don't play for us.



Evo said:


> No particular order because it's way too difficult.
> 
> Ryan Shawcross
> Andy Wilkinson
> Glenn Whelan
> Jermaine Pennant
> Matthew Etherington
> Marc Wilson
> Rory Delap
> Kenwyne Jones
> Ricardo Fuller
> Jonathan Walters
> 
> :side:


This x100.


Anyway, fuck this - it pains me: in no particular order

Luka Modric
Carlos Tevez
Antonio Valencia
Vincent Kompany
Cheikh Tiote
VDV
Gomes for the lulz
David Luiz
Luis Suarez

can't think that much atm


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

In Order? 

1) Didier Drogba
2) VDV
3) Carlos Tevez 
4) Nani (Even though he's a crying bitch :side 
5) Javier Hernandez
6) Gareth Bale
7) Mario Balotteli
8) David Luiz


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> can't think that much atm


a reccurring trend.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> In Order?
> 
> *1) Luis Suarez *
> 2) VDV
> 3) Carlos Tevez
> 4) Nani (Even though he's a crying bitch :side
> 5) Javier Hernandez
> 6) Gareth Bale
> 7) Mario Balotteli
> 8) David Luiz


He plays for Liverpool.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> In Order?
> 
> 1) Luis Suarez
> 2) VDV
> 3) Carlos Tevez
> 4) Nani (Even though he's a crying bitch :side
> 5) Javier Hernandez
> 6) Gareth Bale
> 7) Mario Balotteli
> 8) David Luiz


who is your club?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> He plays for Liverpool.


ha, the Liverpool fan missed that rule yet only named one Liverpool player.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Epic fail for not reading the whole thing

Replace Suarez with Drogba.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



steamed hams said:


> ha, the Liverpool fan missed that rule yet only named one Liverpool player.


:lmao Of course everyone loves to watch CARROLL.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

too bad the only place to catch him is at the pub.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*










Replace Nolan with Adam and you have the future Liverpool headlines.

NICE.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Stringer, surprised you're agreeing with me about the Stoke team considering they thrashed you in May.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

*Cesc Fabregas
Luka Modric
David Luiz
Jack Wilshere
Tim Cahill (love how many headers he scores!)
David Silva
Carlos Tevez
Ricardo Fuller
Mario Balotelli
Leighton Baines*

Decent list, I reckon. Hernandez just missed out.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Replace Nolan with Adam and you have the future Liverpool headlines.
> 
> NICE.



CARROLL!

what a man.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Suarez has a long way to go before I respect him ever again, if that even happens.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

yes, when i hear cocaine and sex orgies the first man that comes to mind is charlie adam.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Evo said:


> Stringer, surprised you're agreeing with me about the Stoke team considering they thrashed you in May.


of course, I love all the well timed executed tackles. this one is particularly good from a fantastic ball playing defender.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Evo said:


> Suarez has a long way to go before I respect him ever again, if that even happens.


Fuck. Well if you don't respect him then he might aswell just retire, what's the point of him playing now?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Wouldn't bother me if he did tbh.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> Zero pressure? Liverpool always play with pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna happen, accept it.
> 
> As an Arsenal fan, you really have nothing to be cocky about.


Liverpool will not come close to top 4.

What have they to be be confident about. There signings are Charlie Adam and Jordan Henderson ffs. 

Last year Liverpool had no pressure. once Kenny took over the shackles were off The players were told to play with a smile. Liverpool could have finished in any positin about 15th and the fans would have been happy.

You're not getting close to top 4. (points wise).


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> of course, I love all the well timed executed tackles. this one is particularly good from a fantastic ball playing defender.


If you really gave a shit about Eduardo and Ramsey you wouldn't post so many pictures of their injuries, in a vain attempt to shock people into agreeing with you.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I don't see why people are counting us out before the season even started. It's not 100% that we will make it obviously but saying its guarenteed we won't is just as stupid. Who knows Henderson & Adam can grow and prove to be good players. Hell lets not forget Lucas was unamiousley cussed down as horrible Back in 2009/10 then was considered our best player in 2010/11 season. 

Never always black and white. If Spurs are considered to have a chance then certainly we can.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Evo said:


> Suarez has a long way to go before I respect him ever again, if that even happens.


What are you referring to?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



steamed hams said:


> What are you referring to?


Suarez was the first player to ever commit an intentional handball to prevent a goal. An offence worthy of a hanging.


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I don't see why people are counting us out before the season even started. It's not 100% that we will make it obviously but saying its guarenteed we won't is just as stupid. Who knows Henderson & Adam can grow and prove to be good players. Hell lets not forget *Lucas* was unamiousley cussed down as horrible Back in 2009/10 then was *considered our best player in 2010/11 season*.
> 
> Never always black and white. If Spurs are considered to have a chance then certainly we can.


Really??? Oh dear... Never thought i'd see that name with that title in my life...


Although i do respect Kenny for sorting out Liverpool after the mess he was preety much left with after Rafa and Roy and i look forward to another team being in contension for the title next season


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> Liverpool will not come close to top 4.


I'll quote you on that.



> What have they to be be confident about. There signings are Charlie Adam and Jordan Henderson ffs.


Cos that's all we're going to be signing, right?



> Last year Liverpool had no pressure.


You're crazy if you think Kenny wasn't under any pressure. He was managing for a permanent job.



> Liverpool could have finished in any positin about 15th and the fans would have been happy.


No we wouldn't have and Kenny wouldn't have got the job full time.



> You're not getting close to top 4. (points wise).


Like I said, I'll quote you on that. It's gonna be even sweeter when we get top 4.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Hydronators said:


> Really??? Oh dear... Never thought i'd see that name with that title in my life...


tbf he did improve quite a bit.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Hydronators said:


> Really??? Oh dear... Never thought i'd see that name with that title in my life...


Maybe that's because either:

1) You haven't seen enough of Lucas
2) You don't know anything about football

It could always be a combination of both.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Mikey Damage said:


> who are some of your favorite players to watch in the Prem who are neither on your favorite club, nor have ever played for your favorite club at any point?


Missed this a few pages back but here's mine:

1) Rafael Van Der Vaart
2) Samir Nasri
3) Robin Van Persie
4) David Silva
5) Branislav Ivanovic
6) Luka Modric
7) Luis Suarez
8) Didier Drogba
9) Vincent Kompany
10) Michael Essien


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> tbf he did improve quite a bit.


Lucas always had the potential, it's just that he's started showing it in the past 2 seasons. He took a while to settle which I can understand due to him being uprooted from Brazil. He wasn't Brazil under 21 captain and voted Brazilian Player of the Year in his last year in Brazil for nothing.



Benjo™;9926628 said:


> Missed this a few pages back but here's mine:
> 
> 1) Rafael Van Der Vaart
> 2) Samir Nasri
> 3) Robin Van Persie
> 4) David Silva
> 5) Branislav Ivanovic
> 6) Luka Modric
> 7) Luis Suarez
> 8) Didier Drogba
> 9) Vincent Kompany
> 10) Michael Essien


Great list apart from Drogba. Personally, I still can't get over his years of pathetic diving and play-acting.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> Lucas always had the potential, it's just that he's started showing it in the past 2 seasons. He took a while to settle which I can understand due to him being uprooted from Brazil. He wasn't Brazil under 21 captain and voted Brazilian Player of the Year in his last year in Brazil for nothing.


True that I guess. Probably one of Rafa's better signing for sure even though he did take a while to settle in. Pretty lucky he was given the time too as well. Most players who play as bad as he did would have been in and out within a year.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

^^ I preferred my list 


Samee said:


> Lucas always had the potential, it's just that he's started showing it in the past 2 seasons. He took a while to settle which I can understand due to him being uprooted from Brazil. He wasn't Brazil under 21 captain and voted Brazilian Player of the Year in his last year in Brazil for nothing.


If people still think Lucas is shite then the obviously didn't watch him last season, or they just don't appreciate a good defensive midfielder. It always makes me laugh when people say "oh he doesn't pass forwards enough and he doesn't get forward enough!" Well yeah, he's a DEFENSIVE midfielder and his job is to shield the back four and to help the team keep possession. A good pass isn't always a forward pass.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> Great list apart from Drogba. Personally, I still can't get over his years of pathetic diving and play-acting.


That stuff always annoyed me too. But then again....










That's entertaining.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

In no order:

Samir Nasri
Rafael Van der Vaart
Robin Van Persie
Javier Hernandez
Luka Modric
Leighton Baines
Clint Dempsey


I'm sure there are others.

EDIT- Holy cow, forgot Tevez and Silva


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> True that I guess. Probably one of Rafa's better signing for sure even though he did take a while to settle in. Pretty lucky he was given the time too as well. Most players who play as bad as he did would have been in and out within a year.


To be honest, he never really played that badly for us. It was just he was prone to mistakes early on and severely lacked confidence cos idiots started to get on his back. Liverpool 'supporters' my arse.



MMN said:


> A good pass isn't always a forward pass.


Preach.



Benjo™ said:


> That stuff always annoyed me too. But then again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's entertaining.


Fair point.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Rockhead said:


> In no order:
> 
> Samir Nasri
> Rafael Van der Vaart
> Robin Van Persie
> Javier Hernandez
> Luka Modric
> Leighton Baines
> Clint Dempsey
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are others.
> 
> EDIT- Holy cow, forgot Tevez and Silva


Nice list. I nearly included Dempsey.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



steamed hams said:


> If you really gave a shit about Eduardo and Ramsey you wouldn't post so many pictures of their injuries, in a vain attempt to shock people into agreeing with you.


I'm not trying to get anyone to agree with me on anything, just appreciating their nice tackling.



Samee said:


> I'll quote you on that.
> 
> 
> 
> *Cos that's all we're going to be signing, right?*
> 
> 
> 
> You're crazy if you think Kenny wasn't under any pressure. He was managing for a permanent job.
> 
> 
> 
> No we wouldn't have and Kenny wouldn't have got the job full time.
> 
> 
> 
> *Like I said, I'll quote you on that. It's gonna be even sweeter when we get top 4.*


Firstly, no, some more English players.

I'll quote you on that (probably not)

It will be sweet when you finally clinch a place in the Europa League 



Rockhead said:


> In no order:
> 
> Samir Nasri
> Rafael Van der Vaart
> Robin Van Persie
> Javier Hernandez
> Luka Modric
> Leighton Baines
> Clint Dempsey
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are others.
> 
> EDIT- Holy cow, forgot Tevez and Silva


And Cesc :shocked:

I forgot Silva though. Top drawer.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

might as well post this here since it covers every division in the football league, but what are everyone's thoughts on the FSF (Football Supporters Federation) attempting to get safe standing areas brought back into the game? For anyone who doesn't have a clue what these are, they're the style primarily used in the Bundesliga.

Hopefully it can be implemented because I stand at every United game and its a right pain in the arse when you get people sitting who moan at you. This is even more stupid when they attempt to sit in a part of the ground which has a history of everyone standing.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

My list

Steven Gerrard
Wayne Rooney
Michael Essien
Gary Cahill
Pepe Reina
Carlos Tevez 
Vidic


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Segunda Caida said:


> might as well post this here since it covers every division in the football league, but what are everyone's thoughts on the FSF (Football Supporters Federation) attempting to get safe standing areas brought back into the game? For anyone who doesn't have a clue what these are, they're the style primarily used in the Bundesliga.
> 
> Hopefully it can be implemented because I stand at every United game and its a right pain in the arse when you get people sitting who moan at you. This is even more stupid when they attempt to sit in a part of the ground which has a history of everyone standing.


I'm a member 

Get standing areas back in football.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> I'm a member
> 
> Get standing areas back in football.


Agreed.

If the standing is proven to be safe, like in Germany, then it'd be great. Stands always produce far better atmospheres, plus fans just prefer to stand at games.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



steamed hams said:


> What are you referring to?





MMN said:


> Suarez was the first player to ever commit an intentional handball to prevent a goal. An offence worthy of a hanging.


:lmao ^ that, but not at that high of a degree, although I'm sure there are some that think so.

Except for most Americans, who were just happy to see Ghana lose after being butthurt over getting dominated.

USA: We'll win the World Cup because our goalkeeper can throw the ball REALLY FAR. :lmao


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Segunda Caida said:


> might as well post this here since it covers every division in the football league, but what are everyone's thoughts on the FSF (Football Supporters Federation) attempting to get safe standing areas brought back into the game? For anyone who doesn't have a clue what these are, they're the style primarily used in the Bundesliga.
> 
> Hopefully it can be implemented because I stand at every United game and its a right pain in the arse when you get people sitting who moan at you. This is even more stupid when they attempt to sit in a part of the ground which has a history of everyone standing.


I have heard of this standing rules. I go to as many Wolves games as can and our South Bank is traditional for standing so if you dont want to stand, you dont go there, as the North and the sides are mainly sitting (except away supporters).

The people who are probably complaining are the part-time supporters who are not aware that people stand in that area, hence they will have to live with it.

It would be nice it were implemented.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

The media are the biggest stumbling block, they keep referring to safe standing areas as 'terraces', and of course everytime the word terrace is mentioned everyone remembers Hillsbrough. I still don't get how people argue standing caused Hillsbrough but that's beside the point. Its effective (Germany has crowds equivalent to the premier league so the argument they can't cope with demand is futile and there's never been a single injury).

Its stupid that a team in the championship can't have a terrace but a team in league 1 can. Guess your 'safety' depends on your league position.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> I'll quote you on that.
> *Ill quote myself on it*
> 
> Cos that's all we're going to be signing, right?
> *Your judging Arsenal on the same criteria. *
> 
> 
> You're crazy if you think Kenny wasn't under any pressure. He was managing for a permanent job.
> *He wasnt. He got lucky Gerrard was injured for so long.*
> 
> 
> No we wouldn't have and Kenny wouldn't have got the job full time.
> *Would have made no difference who your manager was.*
> 
> 
> Like I said, I'll quote you on that. It's gonna be even sweeter when we get top 4.


Feel free. Like i said ill quote myself on it. Come may Liverpool will be 5th at best but with distance (atleast 9 points with 2 games to go) behind 4th.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Segunda Caida said:


> The media are the biggest stumbling block, they keep referring to safe standing areas as 'terraces', and of course everytime the word terrace is mentioned everyone remembers Hillsbrough. I still don't get how people argue standing caused Hillsbrough but that's beside the point. Its effective (Germany has crowds equivalent to the premier league so the argument they can't cope with demand is futile and there's never been a single injury).
> 
> Its stupid that a team in the championship can't have a terrace but a team in league 1 can. Guess your 'safety' depends on your league position.


Yeah, Germany is a pretty good example to every footballing organization around the world for more or less anything.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Segunda Caida said:


> Its stupid that a team in the championship can't have a terrace but a team in league 1 can. Guess your 'safety' depends on your league position.


is that the rule? ive stood in terraces in the championship when my other team were in the championship a few years ago


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Mikey Damage said:


> are we discussing SUAREZ in two threads? Man is a fucking legend. Gives me an idea...
> 
> who are some of your favorite players to watch in the Prem who are neither on your favorite club, nor have ever played for your favorite club at any point?


Late to the party but...

Drogba
Berbatov
Darren Bent
Leighton Baines
Adam Johnson
Luka Modric
Asamoah Gyan
Jack Wilshire
Carlos Tevez
Mikael Arteta

Can't believe I put a Mackem in :no:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

ticket pricing is their main benefit. No supporter gets charged fucking £60 to watch any game. Unlike over here the supporters realise they run the game and work together (they regularly boycott matches together) whereas over here if United fans boycotted the rest of the country would laugh at them. Without the fans the game doesn't survive, sadly people are more concerned with munich/hillsbrough/istanbul comments to realise this.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



united_07 said:


> is that the rule? ive stood in terraces in the championship when my other team were in the championship a few years ago


partially true. They have a 3 year rule whereby if they surivive 3 seasons in the championship they lose the terrace, if they go down after 2 seasons I believe they start again once they get promoted. Cardiff got to keep theirs longer due to the new stadium being developed (fucking tragic that Ninian Park is no more, THAT is a football ground)


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> Your judging Arsenal on the same criteria.


I'm judging Arsenal on players that are leaving or want to leave on top of them not winning anything for 6 years even though they have always had a top board and a top manager. There are no excuses. Also, Arsene's history of refusing to spend big on players plays a part too. I commend him for it but sometimes he needs to break the bank.



> He wasnt. He got lucky Gerrard was injured for so long.


What does Gerrard have to do with anything? Kenny was under pressure to get the job permanently.



> Would have made no difference who your manager was.


What? So Kenny still would've got the job if we finished 15th? Would he fuck.



> Feel free. Like i said ill quote myself on it. Come may Liverpool will be 5th at best but with distance (atleast 9 points with 2 games to go) behind 4th.


Prepare to be proven wrong 10 months from now.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> I'm judging Arsenal on players that are leaving or want to leave on top of them not winning anything for 6 years even though they have always had a top board and a top manager. There are no excuses. Also, Arsene's history of refusing to spend big on players plays a part too. I commend him for it but sometimes he needs to break the bank.
> 
> *Yeah we have a great board. So good that the guy incharge of our money isnt even on our board. We dont need excuses our biggest signing every year is the stadium. Untill its paid off we dont need an excuse its just the way it is.
> 
> Could the money spent have been spent better. Too right it could. But we'll still be at worst 4th next year just purely because we're better than you and Spurs.*
> 
> What does Gerrard have to do with anything? Kenny was under pressure to get the job permanently.
> 
> *If Gerrard had of played Liverpool would have played worst and come about 8th*
> 
> 
> What? So Kenny still would've got the job if we finished 15th? Would he fuck.
> *Course he would. No-one else wants to manage you.*
> 
> 
> Prepare to be proven wrong 10 months from now.


*Prepare to be gutted when you come 5th. (at best)*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Wow. I've seen it all. Saying Arsenal have a top board is _absolutely ridiculous_.

Just don't comment on them if you don't know what they are like.



I can't wait to see Samee's reaction come May. Priceless.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> I can't wait to see Samee's reaction come May. Priceless.


If Arsenal do finish miles ahead of Liverpool next season then atleast I can take comfort in the fact that you'll be too busy taking your Year 9 SATs to post on here.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Wow. I've seen it all. Saying Arsenal have a top board is _absolutely ridiculous_.


What's so ridiculous about it?

They are in a great place financially, are incredibly patient, have built a great youth set-up and they and Wenger have said on numerous occasions the money is there to be spent. Wenger just prefers not to spend it.

It is because of the board and Wenger that Arsenal are in such a great place for the future.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> If Arsenal do finish miles ahead of Liverpool next season then atleast I can take comfort in the fact that you'll be too busy taking your Year 9 SATs to post on here.


Nice response. Denial.



> What's so ridiculous about it?
> 
> They are in a great place financially, are incredibly patient, have built a great youth set-up and they and Wenger have said on numerous occasions the money is there to be spent. Wenger just prefers not to spend it.
> 
> It is because of the board and Wenger that Arsenal are in such a great place for the future.


Wenger alone is the reason we are in the position we are for the future.

The board doesn't give us money, when we should have much more. They are always belittling the club over petty arguments and generally look like they are only lining their own pockets.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Fave players;

Rooney
Vidic
Van Persie
Drogba
Modric

Few others but they are the main ones


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> Yeah we have a great board. So good that the guy incharge of our money isnt even on our board. We dont need excuses our biggest signing every year is the stadium. Untill its paid off we dont need an excuse its just the way it is.


Be glad that you've even got a new stadium. Wenger has said on numerous occasions the money is there to be spent. If money was actually being held from him I'm sure he would say something about it since he's always getting stick for not spending.



> If Gerrard had of played Liverpool would have played worst and come about 8th
> 
> Course he would. No-one else wants to manage you.


The mind boggles.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> The board doesn't give us money, when we should have much more. They are always belittling the club over petty arguments and generally look like they are only lining their own pockets.


If that was truly the case Wenger would've come out and said something by now since he's the one always catching the flack for not spending. If it was purely down to the board withholding money, we'd hear something from Wenger.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Don't get how people can say Liverpool are better without Gerrard. Yes we played well without him but like guys have said That was Under No real pressure. Gerrard is the leader, The key may that can make us play well under pressure. Exactly what Arsenal don't have, A Key leader.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> If that was truly the case Wenger would've come out and said something by now since he's the one always catching the flack for not spending. If it was purely down to the board withholding money, we'd hear something from Wenger.


Wenger probably doesn't want to sink to their level.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Don't get how people can say Liverpool are better without Gerrard. Yes we played well without him but like guys have said That was Under No real pressure. Gerrard is the leader, The key may that can make us play well under pressure. Exactly what Arsenal don't have, A Key leader.












Just give him the fucking captaincy already.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Or the reason we played better under Gerrard could be that we were simply improving under Kenny regardless. Kenny and Clarke were just starting out at the start when Gerrard was fit.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Wilshere is the perfect candidate for a few years but right now he just seems too young and it just seems a bit too unfair to put so much pressure on such a little kid. 3 or 4 years down the line he would be the perfect guy if he stays on.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Don't get how people can say Liverpool are better without Gerrard. Yes we played well without him but like guys have said That was Under No real pressure. Gerrard is the leader, The key may that can make us play well under pressure. Exactly what Arsenal don't have, A Key leader.


Pretty much this, Gerrard is the embodiment of Liverpool and when he plays well, the team does. He's a natural born leader and one of those who thrives on leadership (which is why I always thought he should captain England). To claim they play better without him is ludicrous. Its like saying Chelsea play better without Terry.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Wilshere is the perfect candidate for a few years but right now he just seems too young and it just seems a bit too unfair to put so much pressure on such a little kid. 3 or 4 years down the line he would be the perfect guy if he stays on.


Agreed. Frimpong will probably make a beast of a captain too. 

Wilshere should be the England captain though, no doubt.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> What's so ridiculous about it?
> 
> They are in a great place financially, are incredibly patient, have built a great youth set-up and they and Wenger have said on numerous occasions the money is there to be spent. Wenger just prefers not to spend it.
> 
> It is because of the board and Wenger that Arsenal are in such a great place for the future.


Bad things with our board.

1. Wont accept a £100M debt payment from Usmanov. he wants to make our life easier and pay off some of the debt in exchange for a seat on the board (which as a 2nd highest shareholder he should be entitled too. Thats a retarded thing fromthe board. To stubborn with the self sustaining.

2. Refusing a seat on the board to our CFO (Cheif Financial officer). How can a board make a decision on money without having access to someone inboard meetings who knows how much we have.

3. have no balls whatsoever when it comes to any form of decision. 

4. Allowing Wenger to do what he wants. someone needs to stand up to him and say excuse me Arsene but why is Denilson still here? etc...

5. Stan Kroenke offered to open his chequebook and PERSONALLY pay Samir Nasri's wages to keep him at the club. 

While the self sustaining model is admirable taking the money to pay off the debt etc would not be the worst idea but our board is too comfortable and too cliquey.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Don't get how people can say Liverpool are better without Gerrard. Yes we played well without him but like guys have said That was Under No real pressure. Gerrard is the leader, The key may that can make us play well under pressure. Exactly what Arsenal don't have, A Key leader.


Much better football without him. Much better results without him (not just this season). But sure thing you keep cheering for you overrated leader. I will guarantee Steven Gerrard will never ever win a league title.



Samee said:


> If that was truly the case Wenger would've come out and said something by now since he's the one always catching the flack for not spending. If it was purely down to the board withholding money, we'd hear something from Wenger.


Wenger doesnt want to spend money though. Wenger wants his fantasy. He tried it at Monaco and was sent out on his ass for it. Our board doesnt have the balls to do it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> Much better football without him. Much better results without him (not just this season). But sure thing you keep cheering for you overrated leader. I will guarantee Steven Gerrard will never ever win a league title.


Winning > Pretty football 

Apart from 2009/10 when we finished 7th what season did we do really that bad under him? We consistently got European football and even challenged for the title in 2008/09


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> Bad things with our board.
> 
> 1. Wont accept a £100M debt payment from Usmanov. he wants to make our life easier and pay off some of the debt in exchange for a seat on the board (which as a 2nd highest shareholder he should be entitled too. Thats a retarded thing fromthe board. To stubborn with the self sustaining.
> 
> 2. Refusing a seat on the board to our CFO (Cheif Financial officer). How can a board make a decision on money without having access to someone inboard meetings who knows how much we have.
> 
> 3. have no balls whatsoever when it comes to any form of decision.
> 
> 4. Allowing Wenger to do what he wants. someone needs to stand up to him and say excuse me Arsene but why is Denilson still here? etc...
> 
> 5. Stan Kroenke offered to open his chequebook and PERSONALLY pay Samir Nasri's wages to keep him at the club.
> 
> While the self sustaining model is admirable taking the money to pay off the debt etc would not be the worst idea but our board is too comfortable and too cliquey.


I still think what the board is doing is the correct thing. Look at what happened with us and Hicks and Gillett.



> Wenger doesnt want to spend money though. Wenger wants his fantasy. He tried it at Monaco and was sent out on his ass for it. Our board doesnt have the balls to do it.


And that comes back to my point of no excuses. 

The reason Liverpool haven't been performing in recent years is Hicks and Gillett and the strange-hold they had on the club. Before they arrived Rafa had gotten us to our second Champions League final in 3 years, a year after winning the FA Cup and 2 years after winning the Champions League. Then all of a sudden we stop winning things. It's a miracle Rafa got us so close to the title in the 08/09 season with the board we had. 

What I'm saying Wenger hasn't had to deal with circumstances anywhere _near_ this bad yet he's had such an incredible drought.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> Much better football without him. Much better results without him (not just this season). But sure thing you keep cheering for you overrated leader. I will guarantee Steven Gerrard will never ever win a league title.


Look at you, you little contrarian you. Feel smart do ya? 

Most of Kenny's football was without Gerrard. Most of Roy's football was with him. 

Kenny's football > Roy's football. 

As a result, better football was played without Gerrard in the team but the actual cause of it was Kenny's presence, not Gerrard's absence. The same applies to the results.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> I still think what the board is doing is the correct thing. Look at what happened with us and Hicks and Gillett.
> *Completely different set of circumstances. Usmanov wants to pay our debt not give us debt. But also Hicks and gillett had the right idea. Rafa couldnt spot a cow at a cattle market so they refused to let him sign players. As i wish our board would do when Wenger comes to them sayhing he wants to sign Jenkinson. Much like your board did when Rafa said he wanted to sign Royston Drenthe.*
> 
> And that comes back to my point of no excuses.
> 
> The reason Liverpool haven't been performing in recent years is Hicks and Gillett and the strange-hold they had on the club. Before they arrived Rafa had gotten us to our second Champions League final in 3 years, a year after winning the FA Cup and 2 years after winning the Champions League. Then all of a sudden we stop winning things. It's a miracle Rafa got us so close to the title in the 08/09 season with the board we had.
> 
> What I'm saying Wenger hasn't had to deal with circumstances anywhere _near_ this bad yet he's had such an incredible drought.


Wengers problem is he has no direction. And he believes the newpaper hype that he is an eye for talent which is bollocks. From all the youth signings we've have 2 successes. Yet our board is happy to let him keep wasting time on this fantasy. 

ITs a complete polar opposite set of problems. 

One manager had no control so when things messed up it wasnt his fault because the board didnt let him do what he wanted to do.

Whereas at our our board is all to willing to let Wenger do what ever he wants without any form of target.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> Wengers problem is he has no direction. And he believes the newpaper hype that he is an eye for talent which is bollocks. From all the youth signings we've have 2 successes. Yet our board is happy to let him keep wasting time on this fantasy.
> 
> ITs a complete polar opposite set of problems.
> 
> One manager had no control so when things messed up it wasnt his fault because the board didnt let him do what he wanted to do.
> 
> Whereas at our our board is all to willing to let Wenger do what ever he wants without any form of target.


Our youth project is only just starting to bear fruits now so I wouldn't write Wenger's youth signings off yet.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> But also Hicks and gillett had the right idea. Rafa couldnt spot a cow at a cattle market so they refused to let him sign players.


Jesus fucking Christ.

I'm done.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Hicks & Gillet had the right idea? The same idiots who damn near ran the club in the ground with debt and even with debt tried to hold onto the club just so they could run it into more debt? :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> I'm done.


Hicks and Gillett having the right idea brung the lulz for me.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Our youth project is only just starting to bear fruits now so I wouldn't write Wenger's youth signings off yet.


Clichy, Denilson, Bendtner, Song, Walcott all 1st team all imo failures none are anything special. for every one theres atleast 10 players in the premiership better than them at it. (well aside clichy because there are pretty much no good left backs anymore)

Then you look at the next set and theres not much coming through. Afobe, Aneke, Frimpong all highly rated but IMO neither Afobe or Aneke look better than Bentley or JET at the same age.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> I'm done.





Chain Gang solider said:


> Hicks & Gillet had the right idea? The same idiots who damn near ran the club in the ground with debt and even with debt tried to hold onto the club just so they could run it into more debt? :lmao





Stringer said:


> Hicks and Gillett having the right idea brung the lulz for me.


No read again. 

Hicks and Gillett had the right idea not letting Rafa Benetez sign any more players after he came to them saying he wanted to sign Royston Drenthe.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I had absolutely no problem with the way Tom & George ran Liverpool. In fact, I thought it was brilliant :side:.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

So Gunner14, not only do you think Hicks and Gillett 'have the right idea' but you also think Wenger doesn't have an eye for talent?

The fact that even Stringer is laugh at you says something.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> So Gunner14, not only do you think Hicks and Gillett 'have the right idea' but you also think Wenger doesn't have an eye for talent?
> 
> The fact that even Stringer is laugh at you says something.


Aside from Robin Van Persie and Cesc Fabregas name 1 teenage he has signed who is quality.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> No read again.
> 
> Hicks and Gillett had the right idea not letting Rafa Benetez sign any more players after he came to them saying he wanted to sign Royston Drenthe.


That's still pretty much the same thing. 

And stop bringing up Royston Drenthe like Rafa actually wanted him. I don't recall us ever strongly being linked with him. And even if we were, still doesn't mean Rafa wanted him. 99.9% of the time it's tabloid bullshit.

Stop going off of something you probably read on Goal.com.



Gunner14 said:


> Aside from Robin Van Persie and Cesc Fabregas name 1 teenage he has signed who is quality.


I'll leave that to someone who actually gives a fuck, e.g. Stringer.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

It's fun, sometimes Gunner14 seems like the sane one, sometimes Stringer seems like the sane one.

I think they secretly communicate and trade off on who's going to make sense during a certain period of time. :side:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Rafa's success is largely thanks to the squad and professionalism Houllier installed at the club. He's a world-class tactician, top-5 in the world, but his transfers were always hit or miss.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> That's still pretty much the same thing.
> 
> And stop bringing up Royston Drenthe like Rafa actually wanted him. I don't recall us ever strongly being linked with him. And even if we were, still doesn't mean Rafa wanted him. 99.9% of the time it's tabloid bullshit.
> 
> Stop going off of something you read on Goal.com.
> 
> I'll leave that to someone who actually gives a fuck, e.g Stringer.


Exactly because there are none. 

And tbh i dont give a fuck if he was serious in the approach or not but fact is because of Rafa you were linked to shit players. Rafa signed ALOT of shit players. Even getting to the point of rivaling Gerard Houlier in the shit department. It is no surprise that the board lost faith in him in the transfer market and withheld funds. 

The fact that money was available and the problem was just Rafa was made evident when they allowed Roy Hodgson to sign whoever he wanted. 

Not arsed in all the rest of the stuff they did because i dont give a shit about liverpool and would have probably just lol'd if your club went bust and died.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> Aside from Robin Van Persie and Cesc Fabregas name 1 teenage he has signed who is quality.












Just one to be fair.

Even in the current team both have shown potential


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> Clichy, Denilson, Bendtner, Song, Walcott all 1st team all imo failures none are anything special. for every one theres atleast 10 players in the premiership better than them at it. (well aside clichy because there are pretty much no good left backs anymore)
> 
> Then you look at the next set and theres not much coming through. Afobe, Aneke, Frimpong all highly rated but IMO neither Afobe or Aneke look better than Bentley or JET at the same age.


Walcott really isn't that bad, he had a good season for us in 10/11 overall. Song was superb in 09/10. Wouldn't classify them as "failures" although not every player we are going to bring through is going to be world class. The youth system is just a bonus and helps out a lot with UEFA's new rules.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Henry wasn't a teenager when he signed. Anyway, Vieira and Anelka.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Evo said:


> It's fun, sometimes Gunner14 seems like the sane one, sometimes Stringer seems like the sane one.
> 
> I think they secretly communicate and trade off on who's going to make sense during a certain period of time. :side:


Explain what doesnt make sense about Rafa being shit in the transfer market so me thinking it was a good idea for H+G to not give him and transfer money???


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MartinFromMars said:


> Henry wasn't a teenager when he signed. Anyway, Vieira and Anelka.


What was he around 21? Still pretty young.




Gunner14 said:


> Explain what doesnt make sense about Rafa being shit in the transfer market so me thinking it was a good idea for H+G to not give him and transfer money???


Rafa was very hit and miss at best. Not really shit. After all he brought in Mascherano, Torres, Reina & Alonso to begin with.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Ashley Cole as well. Stop embarrassing yourself Gunner. And yeah, Henry was 21 and was a winger with fuck all potential if you listen to Juventus. Oh, how wrong they were.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Just one to be fair.
> 
> Even in the current team both have shown potential



Wilshere wasn't signed by Arsene Wenger.

Aaron Ramsey has done nothing. Still jsut potential.

Henry wasn't a teenager when he signed.


So overall from all his teenager signings he's had 4.

My opinion im shit at darts but if i stand there and throw enough eventually ill get a 180.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> Wilshere wasn't signed by Arsene Wenger.
> 
> *Aaron Ramsey has done nothing. Still jsut potential.
> *
> Henry wasn't a teenager when he signed.
> 
> 
> So overall from all his teenager signings he's had 4.
> 
> My opinion im shit at darts but if i stand there and throw enough eventually ill get a 180.












Wales captain at 20, played well in every game he has played and amongst all that has been out for a year.

+why say project youth has failed if you will just throw it in wenger's face if someone does succeed because Arsene didn't sign them originally.

Sorry but don't get your logic here.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Er any player that starts at a team is signed by the manager, regardless if they have played elsewhere. fpalm

So yes, Wenger did sign Wilshere.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MartinFromMars said:


> Ashley Cole as well. Stop embarrassing yourself Gunner. And yeah, Henry was 21 and was a winger with fuck all potential if you listen to Juventus. Oh, how wrong they were.


Ashley Cole wasnt signed.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MartinFromMars said:


> Er any player that starts at a team is signed by the manager, regardless if they have played elsewhere. fpalm
> 
> So yes, Wenger did sign Wilshere.


He started at Arsenal at 9years old.

Wenger did not go find him and say to the board sign him like he has said with Jenkinson.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

People don't seem to realise that a lot of Rafa's poor signings were due to him being restricted by the board. He'd generally have to spend his money sparsely, being forced to be 3 players worth £5m each instead of spending the entire £15m on one player. It's why we had so much mediocrity. Whenever Rafa has been allowed to spend fair bits of money he has generally come up trumps - Torres, Mascherano, Alonso etc. His only true big money failure was Keane but that was more due to Rick Parry and his complete incompetence. Rafa didn't want to spend the entire £20m on Keane but Parry went ahead and did that. It's the main reason why Parry lost his job.

Also before people bring up Aquilani, I think it's unfair to label him a flop after one season where he was hampered by injuries. Aquilani was supposed to be over his injuries by October that season but it just dragged on. When he did play he improved our play a lot. When he finally got over his injury problems, Roy being the genius he is decided to loan him out to Juve where he ended up starting 32 of their 38 league games becoming their stand-out midfielder in the process. If Aquilani stays for next season, he'll prove his quality if he gets games.

Rafa's had his fair share of bad signings but what manager hasn't? Rafa being bad in the transfer market is a myth.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> Ashley Cole wasnt signed.


Yes he was. He was signed to a contract, Arsene got there first. All players are signed, you idiot. They can be from another club, from the youth system, it takes someone to see something in them and give them that chance, which is what Wenger is good at.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> People don't seem to realise that a lot of Rafa's poor signings were due to him being restricted by the board. He'd generally have to spend his money sparsely, being forced to be 3 players worth £5m each instead of spending the entire £15m on one player. It's why we had so much mediocrity. Whenever Rafa has been allowed to spend fair bits of money he has generally come up trumps - Torres, Mascherano, Alonso etc. His only true big money failure was Keane but that was more due to Rick Parry and his complete incompetence. Rafa didn't want to spend the entire £20m on Keane but Parry went ahead and did that. It's the main reason why Parry lost his job.
> 
> Also before people bring up Aquilani, I think it's unfair to label him a flop after one season where he was hampered by injuries. Aquilani was supposed to be over his injuries by October that season but it just dragged on. When he did play he improved our play a lot. When he finally got over his injury problem, Roy being the genius he is decided to loan him out to Juve where he ended up starting 32 of their 38 league games becoming their stand-out midfielder in the process. If Aquilani stays for next season, he'll prove his quality if he gets games.


you dont think signing an injury prone player for £20m is a bad move??


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> People don't seem to realise that a lot of Rafa's poor signings were due to him being restricted by the board. He'd generally have to spend his money sparsely, being forced to be 3 players worth £5m each instead of spending the entire £15m on one player. It's why we had so much mediocrity. Whenever Rafa has been allowed to spend fair bits of money he has generally come up trumps - Torres, Mascherano, Alonso etc. His only true big money failure was Keane but that was more due to Rick Parry and his complete incompetence. Rafa didn't want to spend the entire £20m on Keane but Parry went ahead and did that. It's the main reason why Parry lost his job.
> 
> Also before people bring up Aquilani, I think it's unfair to label him a flop after one season where he was hampered by injuries. Aquilani was supposed to be over his injuries by October that season but it just dragged on. When he did play he improved our play a lot. When he finally got over his injury problem, Roy being the genius he is decided to loan him out to Juve where he ended up starting 32 of their 38 league games becoming their stand-out midfielder in the process. If Aquilani stays for next season, he'll prove his quality if he gets games.


This. Like I even mentioned while Rafa has made some bad signging he did bring in the likes Of Alonso, Mascherno, Torres & Reina to the club so you can hardly say he was shit in the window. Aquilani seems like he could be a decent aquistion if given the chance to prove himself but he just needs the chance.




Gunner14 said:


> you dont think signing an injury prone player for £20m is a bad move??


Are you talking about Keane or Aquilani? Because Keane as Saame said wasn't fully what Rafa wanted to spend and Aquilani was £16m not £20m.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MartinFromMars said:


> Yes he was. He was signed to a contract, Arsene got there first. All players are signed, you idiot. They can be from another club, from the youth system, it takes someone to see something in them and give them that chance, which is what Wenger is good at.


Wenger did not scour the earth to find him. He was already at the club. The question is who did Wenger go find, unearth, nuture. Like he has targetd Jenkinson. Not what players did our youth team coach bring to him and tell him he's a bit of alright you might anna send him on loan next year.

Idiot.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> This. Like I even mentioned while Rafa has made some bad signging he did bring in the likes Of Alonso, Mascherno, Torres & Reina to the club so you can hardly say he was shit in the window. Aquilani seems like he could be a decent aquistion if given the chance to prove himself but he just needs the chance.
> 
> *again a case of throw enough darts eventually you get a good score. Sign enough players and you'll always get some good. But is 4 good players worth the 122 failures (exagerated figure before you cry, i know you scousers are a touchy bunch which is why i rarely speak about your club)*
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Keane or Aquilani? Because Keane as Saame said wasn't fully what Rafa wanted to spend and Aquilani was £16m not £20m.


I was talking Aquilani. 

Keane is complete other issue because even i thought that would turn out good.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> you dont think signing an injury prone player for £20m is a bad move??


He wasn't so injury prone in the sense that he'd keep getting multiple different injuries but in the sense that he had one recurring injury which could be fixed. His injury problems at Roma were more a result of being mishandled and constantly rushed back into the line-up. The Liverpool medical team eventually fixed him. Look at the season he just had at Juve. 32 games in the league out of 38. That's hardly injury prone is it?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*





















Love trolling the Totts.

IS THERE A FIRE DRILL?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> I was talking Aquilani.
> 
> Keane is complete other issue because even i thought that would turn out good.


But every manager has their hits and misses. Even Alex ferguson has signed bad players. Look at Bebe, Kleberson, Djemba Djemba, Bellion etc.. All managers have good and bad signings.

As for Aquilani he had numerous different injuries. Not really injury prone itself. Not 100% sure but I think he didn't even really get injured while he was on loan at Juve.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> He wasn't so injury prone in the sense that he'd keep getting multiple different injuries but in the sense that he had one recurring injury which could be fixed. His injury problems at Roma were more a result of being mishandled and constantly rushed back into the line-up. The Liverpool medical team eventually fixed him. Look at the season he just had at Juve. 32 games in the league out of 38. That's hardly injury prone is it?


Only played about 4 full games. And im pretty sure in january there were reports that he wasnt doing full training sessions to keep himself fit.

Also clearly you need to attribute the success to Juventus not Liverpool. Because in fairness you did fuck all for him.

And he hasnt been in an italy squad since september because he had to come off against estonia injured.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Not 100% sure but I think he didn't even really get injured while he was on loan at Juve.


Nope, he started 32 league games out of 38. Appears to have overcome his injury problems.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> Only played about 4 full games.


You act as if he made 28 5 minute cameos. He _start_ 32 of those 38 games.



> Also clearly you need to attribute the success to Juventus not Liverpool. Because in fairness you did fuck all for him.


He was fit for the last third of the 09/10 season wasn't he? He hasn't really had any injury problems since then. We fixed him, not Juve. If he wasn't fixed in the first place, Juve wouldn't have taken him on loan.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> You act as if he made 28 5 minute cameos. He _start_ 32 of those 38 games.
> 
> He was fit for the last third of the 09/10 season wasn't he? He hasn't really had any injury problems since then. We fixed him, not Juve. If he wasn't fixed in the first place, Juve wouldn't have taken him on loan.


You act as if playing 33 games in a full season is an achievement.

I dont. Im pissed a V.Persie for only playing the same amount of games.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Bare in mind, the Italian League is less abusive then the premier. It's still impossible to judge if he can hack the physicality of the PL.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> You act as if playing 33 games in a full season is an achievement.


No, I'm saying it shows he's fit now.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> You act as if playing 33 games in a full season is an achievement.
> 
> I dont. Im pissed a V.Persie for only playing the same amount of games.


For someone with his injury record it is a big achievement.

And yeah RVP! What's your issue getting injured so much then coming back to score over 20 goals in about half the season? He should've played more and risked aggravating his injuries and end up out for longer. 

Oh wait, no. You waited the right amount of time and he repaid it with fantastic form when he was fully fit again.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Yeah I mean players can come back for a few weeks before they are even 100% cleared to play but risk getting even more injured if they do. Would you rather have an 100% fully fit RVP who can still score a shitload of goals or a half fit RVP who could go out for a game and get injured once again for even longer. Dude is already way to injury prone as it is.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Shepard said:


> For someone with his injury record it is a big achievement.
> 
> And yeah RVP! What's your issue getting injured so much then coming back to score over 20 goals in about half the season? He should've played more and risked aggravating his injuries and end up out for longer.
> 
> Oh wait, no. You waited the right amount of time and he repaid it with fantastic form when he was fully fit again.





Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah I mean players can come back for a few weeks before they are even 100% cleared to play but risk getting even more injured if they do. Would you rather have an 100% fully fit RVP who can still score a shitload of goals or a half fit RVP who could go out for a game and get injured once again for even longer. Dude is already way to injury prone as it is.


Jesus you guys get dumber.

I want an RVP who can play 50 games a season and score 30+ goals over 3 competitions.

not one that is made of paper mache and gets injured 6 times a season.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> Jesus you guys get dumber.
> 
> I want an RVP who can play 50 games a season and score 30+ goals over 3 competitions.
> 
> not one that is made of paper mache and gets injured 6 times a season.


Which you'll get next year if he stays fit, which wouldn't have happened if you rushed him back this year...


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

You know Arsenal are on a slippery slide?

So's Arsene Wenger.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> Jesus you guys get dumber.
> 
> I want an RVP who can play 50 games a season and score 30+ goals over 3 competitions.
> 
> not one that is made of paper mache and gets injured 6 times a season.


Confusing words tbh. 

Understand that though, Hopefully he manages to stay fit for a season but can't really see it happening. His injuries seem to happen like clockwork. Feels like after a lil while where just waiting for it too occur. Shame really.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Shepard said:


> Which you'll get next year if he stays fit, which wouldn't have happened if you rushed him back this year...


Thats what they said when we didnt rush him back in 09/10.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> Thats what they said when we didnt rush him back in 09/10.


So because you handled his injuries well before that means you should rush him back the next time? 

Maybe he's just injury prone like someone said? In which case all you can do is hope to get seasons like this one from him, and sign another proven goalscorer to partner him/lead the line when he's injured.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal for some reason seem to rely on RVP too much for goals. I don't understand why Wenger doesn't go in for someone like Benzema or Defoe. Proven goalscorer. Instead he goes for someone like Camakah or Bedtner as a replacement.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Shepard said:


> So because you handled his injuries well before that means you should rush him back the next time?
> 
> Maybe he's just injury prone like someone said? In which case all you can do is hope to get seasons like this one from him, and sign another proven goalscorer to partner him/lead the line when he's injured.


where have i said he should be rushed back?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> where have i said he should be rushed back?


Fair play you haven't, suppose I misinterpreted the fact you said you were pissed he only played 33 games this year, which I still rank as impressive given his injury record in recent years, at least its an improvement on before.

But to claim you're pissed at him making that many appearances still strikes me as odd, its hardly his fault he's constantly injured and from a fragile player like that you can't expect a normal amount of appearances, since he'll always seem to get injured down the road. Not that it's his fault, there's just some players like that. They can't help it.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Van persie on his day is one of the top strikers in europe i wish wenger had two or three more goal scorers like him


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Loving the title change.

Who does these?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Late, but...

Top-6 would be:

1. Chelsea (If they get in key players)
2. Man United (If they can get Sneijder and the likes, they will win the League)
3. Man City (If Tevez stays)
4. Arsenal
5. Liverpool
6. Tottenham


Fav players not playing for Arsenal (not in any order):

- Tevez
- Chicharito
- Silva
- Suarez
- Modric


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Gunner14 said:


> Ashley Cole wasnt signed.


so he played for arsenal without a contract then?

what a nice man.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> Loving the title change.
> 
> Who does these?


my idea to change the titles. haribo came up with the current thread title.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

The two thread titles atm are brilliant. They might not be topped at this rate.

Apparently WESLEY BROWN had a medical at Sunderland earlier. 

Been a great servant to the club and put in some quality performances down the years. Will be sad to see him go.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Renegade™ said:


> Apparently WESLEY BROWN had a medical at Sunderland earlier.


It's been noted in the transfer thread. Jupes is on suicide watch if it goes through, either that or he'll be like Dave from Newcastle on Special 1 TV and follow him to Sunderland.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Ain't no stopping Brown now......

(sung to the tune of)


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Ain't no stopping Brown now......
> 
> (sung to the tune of)


Unless he breaks his toe...

Har har har. I'm a Haye fan but I thought I'd take the joy out of someone else saying it.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Off topic but a roof collapse has happened at the FC Twente stadium. An unknown number of people appear to have been trapped under the rubble.

http://twitpic.com/5mfywj/full


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Yeah, just seen pics. Looks horrible. Hopefully there are no fatalities.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Holy shit, looks pretty bad.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> It's been noted in the transfer thread. Jupes is on suicide watch if it goes through, either that or he'll be like Dave from Newcastle on Special 1 TV and follow him to Sunderland.


tbf if Brown, O'Shea and Gibson all end up at Sunderland with Bardsley and Richardson, they may be like Everton are thanks to Saha, Howard and Phil Nev, a team I want to win. Except when they play Utd of course.

Jupes will still mark for the man, I'll make sure of it. 8*D.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Whats the latest on Nasri? Last I heard he's away to City for 20m?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Looks like he could be off to United now for the same fee.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Seriously? WTF

Our club is seriously going down the shitter. Really hope Arsene can attract at least 2 world class players, but I severely doubt it.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Well, if they can get Mata Arsenal should be fine to perform as they usually do.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Arsenal FTW™ said:


> Seriously? WTF
> 
> Our club is seriously going down the shitter. Really hope Arsene can attract at least 2 world class players, but I severely doubt it.


Don't believe the tablod bollocks. The only real negative is Nasri leaving, and I'm sure we will replace him anyway.

Keeping our players fit is a must, if they stay fit the majority of the season we can compete for everything. That's where we have failed in previous years, key players in key positions being injured at the same time.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*










WESLEY is ours. Confirmed on our website.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Don't believe the tablod bollocks. The only real negative is Nasri leaving, and I'm sure we will replace him anyway.
> 
> Keeping our players fit is a must, if they stay fit the majority of the season we can compete for everything. That's where we have failed in previous years, key players in key positions being injured at the same time.


Yep, we have had terrible luck with injuries for the past few seasons. If our entire squad was kept fit we would have a few trophy's to talk about. We just need a bit a grit and better squad players as back up. Oh, and 2 world class signings, just to lift everyone's morale up. Players, staff, fans etc.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> Well, if they can get Mata A*rsenal should be fine to perform as they usually do.*


We don't want this. We need to improve, it's been too long since we've won/challenged legitimately for the Premier League.



Stringer said:


> Don't believe the tablod bollocks. The only real negative is Nasri leaving, and I'm sure we will replace him anyway.
> 
> Keeping our players fit is a must, if they stay fit the majority of the season we can compete for everything. That's where we have failed in previous years, key players in key positions being injured at the same time.


Yeah, fitness is definitely important to us. Apparently Fabregas really wants to leave for Barcelona too, which I'd believe since it's his boyhood club and if he goes then we really need a good replacement.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Shepard said:


> WESLEY is ours. Confirmed on our website.


Ageing cast-offs. *Spoilers*

They're shit. 

We've suffered through Nicky Butt and Alan Smith after they were well past it. Fergie knows the right time to get rid.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I'm withholding judgement on Brown till I actually see him play. He's either going to be a Titus or a flop for me. O'Shea I'm pretty confident about though, I think he'll do alright.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Don't believe the tablod bollocks. The only real negative is Nasri leaving, and I'm sure we will replace him anyway.
> 
> Keeping our players fit is a must, if they stay fit the majority of the season we can compete for everything. That's where we have failed in previous years, key players in key positions being injured at the same time.


A blind fanboy.

Delightful.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



DeeCee said:


> A blind fanboy.
> 
> Delightful.


It took you this long to realise this?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

apparently city has agreed a deal with Etihad over the stadium naming rights


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



united_07 said:


> apparetly city has agreed a deal with Etihad over the stadium naming rights


Ugh, I hate commercialised stadiums. They'll all be named after a company sooner or later.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



united_07 said:


> apparetly city has agreed a deal with Etihad over the stadium naming rights


How much is the deal worth? I'd imagine quite a lot.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Magsimus said:


> Ageing cast-offs. *Spoilers*
> 
> They're shit.
> 
> We've suffered through Nicky Butt and Alan Smith after they were well past it. Fergie knows the right time to get rid.


lol wut. Agree on Butt and Smith. Brown is still a good player and will be an asset for Sunderland without doubt. Such a shame he's gone. Utd's losing their "local" feel of sorts, coz if O'Shea and Gibson join him, then it's just Giggs and Fletcher left who are playing after coming through the ranks. Thankfully Welbeck and Cleverley are back tho to boost that a little bit.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Off topic but a roof collapse has happened at the FC Twente stadium. An unknown number of people appear to have been trapped under the rubble.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/5mfywj/full


According to the news one person was killed while 10 were taken to hospital and three were treated at the scene.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14063640


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Terrible to hear


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Renegade™ said:


> lol wut. Agree on Butt and Smith. Brown is still a good player and will be an asset for Sunderland without doubt. Such a shame he's gone. Utd's losing their "local" feel of sorts, coz if O'Shea and Gibson join him, then it's just Giggs and Fletcher left who are playing after coming through the ranks. Thankfully Welbeck and Cleverley are back tho to boost that a little bit.


Don't you think that Cleverley and Welbeck will go out on loan again? I can't see them getting any game time at all at United.

I know what you mean about the local feel. That's why I was so happy to see the likes of Kelly, Flanagan, Spearing and Robinson get spells in the first team last season. Seeing local lads in the side gives everyone a lift, particularly the fans who see them as one of their own.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Kazz said:


> According to the news one person was killed while 10 were taken to hospital and three were treated at the scene.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14063640


That's awful. RIP.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Kazz said:


> According to the news one person was killed while 10 were taken to hospital and three were treated at the scene.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14063640


Such a tragedy..RIP.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> Don't you think that Cleverley and Welbeck will go out on loan again? I can't see them getting any game time at all at United.
> 
> I know what you mean about the local feel. That's why I was so happy to see the likes of Kelly, Flanagan, Spearing and Robinson get spells in the first team last season. Seeing local lads in the side gives everyone a lift, particularly the fans who see them as one of their own.


It's not just that they're local, but they're good players too. Brown is hugely underrated by some and is one of the most natural, no nonsense defenders around and had some great games down the years against some of the worlds best players (Messi vs Barca in 08, Henry vs Arsenal 04 FA Cup, Drogba vs Chelsea 09 Stamford Bridge). O'Shea has always been a great utility player as he can fill in at RB, LB and CB all with ease and play as a DM also. Considering how awfully injury prone the Da Silva's are, especially Fabio, I think losing both of them, combining with the fact Evans, Smalling and Jones are all still young and may not reach the heights expected of them based on previous markers (Evans 08/09 and 09/10, Smalling last season) makes it more annoying. Plus both guys genuinely love the club. Shame.

As for Welbeck and Cleverley, I can see Cleverley perhaps getting another loan but I expect Welbeck to be in the first team squad. Rooney, Berbatov, Hernandez, Owen and Welbeck makes for quite a strike force. Personally I hope Macheda fucks off as he's shit.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Renegade™ said:


> lol wut. Agree on Butt and Smith. Brown is still a good player and will be an asset for Sunderland without doubt. Such a shame he's gone. Utd's losing their "local" feel of sorts, coz if O'Shea and Gibson join him, then it's just Giggs and Fletcher left who are playing after coming through the ranks. Thankfully Welbeck and Cleverley are back tho to boost that a little bit.












A true great player.


But RIP to the man in Twente's stadium, awful to hear about it, tragic event.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MartinFromMars said:


> Yep, we have had terrible luck with injuries for the past few seasons. If our entire squad was kept fit we would have a few trophy's to talk about. We just need a bit a grit and better squad players as back up. Oh, and 2 world class signings, just to lift everyone's morale up. Players, staff, fans etc.


This 100%



DeeCee said:


> A blind fanboy.
> 
> Delightful.


:lmao Blind how exactly?



MMN said:


> It took you this long to realise this?


:lmao MMN.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...-50000-to-create-ultimate-manchester-city-car










Good lord...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

:lmao that is gold


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

It's Kiz's dad.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

my dad is so amazingly anti football it's not funny.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Silent Alarm said:


> http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...-50000-to-create-ultimate-manchester-city-car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord...


:lmao fucking brilliant


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

:lmao tevez on the side of it


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

R.i.p to the guy who died in fc twente stadium very tragic and sad news.
:lmao at that guys Manchester city car ^^


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Kiz said:


> my dad is so amazingly anti football it's not funny.


I feel for you bro.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



> Pressure grows to secure a naming-rights deal to part-fund the construction of a new stadium for the club in Stanley Park
> Liverpool are becoming resigned to leaving Anfield and are facing a race against time to attract a naming-rights partner to part-fund the construction of a new stadium in Stanley Park.
> Fenway Sports Group’s (FSG) review of its stadium options, launched after the takeover of the club in October, is continuing and a decision is yet to be made. But it is understood that the prohibitive costs associated with redeveloping Anfield have made relocating from the club’s spiritual home the preferred option.
> Liverpool’s predicament was thrown into sharper focus when it emerged that Manchester City will announce a stadium naming-rights deal with Etihad, the national airline of Abu Dhabi, today. City are owned by the ruling family of the Gulf state and the deal is estimated to be worth between £10 million and £15 million a year.
> City’s spending has significantly outstripped Liverpool’s since the club were taken over in 2008, but the latest move indicates that the FA Cup winners are moving towards compliance with Uefa’s Financial Fair Play regulations, which start in 2013.
> As reported in The Times last week, Liverpool City Council has granted the club an extra three months to make a decision on whether or not they will take up the option of a 999-year lease for the Stanley Park site.
> The council has, however, made it clear to Liverpool that it is seeking a decision on the lease by late September, leaving FSG only three months to bring its search for a naming-rights partner to a successful conclusion.
> A further extension could be sought and granted, but FSG has attempted to pre-empt the possibility of putting itself at the mercy of a council whose patience is wearing thin by placing the responsibility for attracting a naming-rights deal in the hands of its in-house operations team, which is headed by Sam Kennedy, the company president, and based in Boston.
> John W. Henry, the Liverpool principal owner, has admitted that “it would be hard to replicate” Anfield’s atmosphere anywhere else — a belief that led to a delegation of Boston architects being deputised to conduct a feasibility study into the possibility of Liverpool remaining there.
> Financial pressures, though, have reduced the likelihood that Henry will be able to oversee a redevelopment of the stadium, similar to the sympathetic restoration of Fenway Park, the home of the Boston Red Sox, that FSG successfully managed.
> A further factor pulling Liverpool away from Anfield is that the price of building a new stadium in Stanley Park could fall by about 15 per cent as a result of the global reduction in construction costs caused by the credit crunch.
> When HKS, the Dallas-based architect, first won the contract to build a 60,000-capacity stadium in Stanley Park in 2008, the estimated cost was £310 million, but the figure would now be cut by up to £46 million.
> Although HKS was selected by Tom Hicks, Liverpool’s previous owner, its proposals are being considered by FSG, as are the plans submitted by AFL, the Manchester-based architect, which was overlooked by Hicks in 2008 despite being the favoured option of Rick Parry, the club’s chief executive at the time. Significantly, the two proposals retain planning permission from Liverpool council, meaning building work could begin immediately should FSG give a new stadium the green light.


Interesting piece on the Times website. Looks more and more likely that we'll move to a new stadium. I'm completely against naming rights but I guess it has to be done these days.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> Ugh, I hate commercialised stadiums. They'll all be named after a company sooner or later.


you might not like the back page of the Mirror tomorrow then










full size http://twitpic.com/5mouy6/full

edit: yeah you beat me to it


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I'd rather we stayed at Anfield and redeveloped. Nothing's concrete until shit starts actually happening because there have been reports of FSG changing their mind numerous times.

Oh and Mirror are clearly shit stirring with their tabloid shite. There is no way Anfield itself will actually be renamed.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Everton are apparently swapping Le Coq Sportif for Nike the season after next. Happy with that, we've only ever had Le Coq, Umbro or Puma, about time we changed.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> I'd rather we stayed at Anfield and redeveloped. Nothing's concrete until shit starts actually happening because there have been reports of FSG changing their mind numerous times.
> 
> Oh and Mirror are clearly shit stirring with their tabloid shite. There is no way Anfield itself will actually be renamed.


There's always the possibility that it could be renamed with a brand name in front of Anfield, keeping that name there. Anfield has such a reputation & history that it shouldn't be removed but at the same time it makes sense from a business perspective to bring in some serious money that will only benefit the club going forward. You have to ask yourself which is more important.

Also, I just noticed your sig and the comment about Layla.:no: Wash your mouth out! Coming from someone who rates Cher Lloyd too.:faint: She's nothing but council estate trash.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Nige™ said:


> Also, I just noticed your sig and the comment about Layla.:no: Wash your mouth out! *Coming from someone who rates Cher Lloyd too*.:faint: She's nothing but council estate trash.




Samee said he didn't rate Cher Lloyd. Very clearly too.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

My bad! I thought it was. Apologies Samee. Oh well, my comments about Layla remain the same though!










Who the hell wouldn't want to rattle the hell out of that?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Fuck yeah Layla.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Layla > Cher Lloyd. Anyone who says otherwise is an idiot.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Layla > Cher Lloyd. Anyone who says otherwise is an idiot.


No one has said otherwise.

Layla is hot and no one is denying that (just learn to read and you will realise this). All Samee is saying is that she isn't the HOTTEST WOMAN OF ALL-TIME like many on here say.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> No one has said otherwise.
> 
> Layla is hot and no one is denying that (just learn to read and you will realise this). All Samee is saying is that she isn't the HOTTEST WOMAN OF ALL-TIME like many on here say.


Never directed it at anyone in particular was just saying in general that anyone who would ever say otherwise is an idiot. 

Glad to know everyone on here is sane though


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Nige™;9931278 said:


> There's always the possibility that it could be renamed with a brand name in front of Anfield, keeping that name there. Anfield has such a reputation & history that it shouldn't be removed but at the same time it makes sense from a business perspective to bring in some serious money that will only benefit the club going forward. You have to ask yourself which is more important.


John Henry in interviews has emphasised the importantance of tradition. He has shown how he values tradition in the way he has run the Red Sox. He won't rename Anfield. I can see him selling the rights to a new stadium though.



Nige™;9931292 said:


> My bad! I thought it was. Apologies Samee. Oh well, my comments about Layla remain the same though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell wouldn't want to rattle the hell out of that?


I'd shag her no doubt and she's definitely hot but nowhere near as hot as people on this board like to make out. I find it kinda amusing you chose that pic though of all the possible ones in a bid to try and impress me cos I actually think that's one of her less complimentary pics. I'm going into full pretentious douche mode here but her face isn't exactly stunning, her tits are fake but she does have a nice ass. 

Like I said, the only issue I have is with the sheer level of how overrated she is. I saw CharlieSheen put her in the top 3 hottest divas of all time. She's not even the hottest diva in the WWE. Maryse and Kelly Kelly have something to say about that.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Layla > Generic blondes tbh :side:. Maryse is ok though but don't get Kelly. 

Also why are we discussing divas in a football thread?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Layla > Generic blondes tbh :side:. Maryse is ok though but don't get Kelly.


It's Layla's face in my opinion. I'm not saying she's ugly, but without her fake tits and big ass, it'd be nothing to shout out to be honest.



> Also why are we discussing divas in a football thread?


Blame Nige.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I gotta say Layla is refreshing to the fake blondes out there. I understand her tits are probably fake too, but she's still different. I think that probably adds a major load (8*D) to it.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Well, I prefer traditional stadium names as opposed to commercial names. Ashburton Grove is a classic name, as opposed to the Emirates Stadium. But it has to do be done for the money I guess.




Stringer said:


> Don't believe the tablod bollocks. The only real negative is Nasri leaving, and I'm sure we will replace him anyway.
> 
> *Keeping our players fit is a must, if they stay fit the majority of the season we can compete for everything. *That's where we have failed in previous years, key players in key positions being injured at the same time.


I think our players are unfit because we rely TOO MUCH on individual players for most positions (RVP for forward, Cesc for CAM). If we actually had depth, RVP wouldn't be as injured as he is. Same for Cesc. Arsene tends to overplay them when they are fit and don't be surprised to see RVP playing everywhere, if he were 100% all the time. Cesc and RVP are injury prone but let's not say, it's solely due to them, but also due to the fact that Arsenal seem to rely overly on these two players and we overplay them. In La Liga, you can "overplay" players, but not in the English Premier League. By the time March rolls on, our players are burnt out usually.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Razor King said:


> I think our players are unfit because we rely TOO MUCH on individual players for most positions (RVP for forward, Cesc for CAM). If we actually had depth, RVP wouldn't be as injured as he is. Same for Cesc. Arsene tends to overplay them when they are fit and don't be surprised to see RVP playing everywhere, if he were 100% all the time. Cesc and RVP are injury prone but let's not say, it's solely due to them, but also due to the fact that Arsenal seem to rely overly on these two players and we overplay them. In La Liga, you can "overplay" players, but not in the English Premier League. By the time March rolls on, our players are burnt out usually.


This is why Kenny is bulking up Liverpool's squad which some can't seem to understand for some reason.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> This is why Kenny is bulking up Liverpool's squad which some can't seem to understand for some reason.


Yeah, depth is crucial these days. Liverpool will have a lesser schedule because they aren't in Europe and that should really bolster their chances in the League, if Kenny gets it right. For teams in Europe, squad depth is a compulsion and not a privilege.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

People saying Layla has fake tits, so does every other diva. She's the hottest to me aswell, I rate Maryse but Kelly is just Plain Jane to me. Still hot and I'd smash her without doubt, but meh.

Back onto football, Sunderland have recruited well overall, and if they get another striker in, they'll be sure top 10 finishers imo, probably looking at 8th.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Renegade™ said:


> People saying Layla has fake tits, so does every other diva. She's the hottest to me aswell, I rate Maryse but Kelly is just Plain Jane to me. Still hot and I'd smash her without doubt, but meh.


Not all of 'em have fake tits. Besides the point though, I'd rate Eve and Maryse above Layla and they have fake tits too.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

:lmao Eve. Serious bro? Eve's got the biggest buttface out, can't believe you rate her over Layla.

The most overrated woman is easily Mickie James anyways, it's ridiculous.

Liverpool have got so many CM's now it's crazy. Gerrard, Meireles, Aquilani, Lucas, Spearing, Henderson, Adam and I feel I'm missing someone still. Crazy.

Oh how I wish Fergie would bring Hargreaves back on a pay as you play deal


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I already miss Hargreaves, such a fantastic player when he was fit. It makes me sad seeing his fitness videos on Youtube, it's almost as if he's trying to make a point like he's getting fit and healthy and he shouldn't have been released. I really do hope Fergie changes his mind and brings him back for a season on a pay as you play deal but I just can't see that happening. Such a shame and a waste after all his injuries.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Yeah he's a quality DM and he'd really improve us if he came back as Carrick whilst good at intercepting/reading the game and distributing the ball, isn't a natural ball winner, and whilst Fletcher and Anderson have lots of energy and get in players faces, they're not natural ball winners either. Hargo is exactly that and would instantly improve us. Do it Fergie.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Another plus was Hargreaves crosses, which Carrick and Anderson don't really supply. Another attribute to Hargreaves that United really miss.

Sign him back up Fergie!


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Apparently Sven is interested in him for Leicester City. Surely Hargo could do better than dropping to the Championship. At the end of the day however, he may take it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Renegade™ said:


> :lmao Eve. Serious bro? Eve's got the biggest buttface out, can't believe you rate her over Layla.
> 
> The most overrated woman is easily Mickie James anyways, it's ridiculous.
> 
> Liverpool have got so many CM's now it's crazy. Gerrard, Meireles, Aquilani, Lucas, Spearing, Henderson, Adam and I feel I'm missing someone still. Crazy.
> 
> Oh how I wish Fergie would bring Hargreaves back on a pay as you play deal


Mickie James Overrated? Wahhh?

Before I digress that is pretty much all our CM's unless you want to count Shelvey but he may get loaned out to blackpool for the season. 

As for Hargreaves considering how injury prone he is he may literally be forced into going down to the championship just to get steady pay. Really big shame how much of a downhill drop his career has taken.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I don't get the Eve hype. She's one of the least attractive women, a set of tits that's pretty much it. If I pulled a Cody Rhodes on that bitch, it might be okay, but even then I'd feel dishonest.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Renegade™ said:


> Apparently Sven is interested in him for Leicester City. Surely Hargo could do better than dropping to the Championship. At the end of the day however, he may take it.


He could do way better than them tbf. I'd love him to come to us on a pay as you play, teach Cattermole a thing or two.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Again, for a pay as you play deal I'd love Hargreaves. When fit, he's an absolutely brilliant player.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Renegade™ said:


> Apparently Sven is interested in him for Leicester City. Surely Hargo could do better than dropping to the Championship. At the end of the day however, he may take it.


They have some money-bags owners, so basically could offer him a suitable deal. Either a pay-as-you-play package or a normal 1-2 year deal. Would ne a good move IMO, his been out the game for a while so maybe a move there would help him pick up match sharpness, etc.



Shepard said:


> He could do way better than them tbf. I'd love him to come to us on a pay as you play, teach Cattermole a thing or two.


You mean Cattlemole injure him in training, to put him back out for another 17 months?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



JakeC_91 said:


> You mean Cattlemole injure him in training, to put him back out for another 17 months?


Lee would never do that, he's a good man without a bad bone in his body 

But yeah if we somehow got Hargreaves, keep him away from Lee in any capacity where he might fuck him over.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

When was the last time Clattermole made a decent tackle? :side:

Anyway, Fabricio Coloccini named our new captain this morning. Amazing transformation in a couple of years. He's passed cult hero status now. Hopefully he can pursuade his mate to sign a new contract, the 3 amigos need to stay together. Better than our last captain encouraging players to leave.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I'm going to be honest, I'd pound all of the WWE Divas. Even Kharma.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

So would everyone in this thread, realistically. There's not going to be a person who posts in here with the 'looks' to be able to reject a diva without looking like a moron.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> I'm going to be honest, I'd pound all of the WWE Divas. Even Kharma.


agreed

i like the people that are like oh i've had better. pfft. i'd get them to call wwe then, there's a job waiting for them.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Vader13 said:


> So would everyone in this thread, realistically. There's not going to be a person who posts in here with the 'looks' to be able to reject a diva without looking like a moron.


Except Kharma. Most of them are hot, that's why they are employed. Maryse is godly.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Except Kharma. Most of them are hot, that's why they are employed. Maryse is godly.


Come on man, if Kharma gave you the chance to lose your virginity you'd take it.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

You wouldn't have a choice.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Vader13 said:


> You wouldn't have a choice.


That's the best part about it. Let her do the work.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> Come on man, if Kharma gave you the chance to lose your virginity you'd take it.


Speaking for yourself here


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Speaking for yourself here


The year I lost my virginity Arsenal were champions of England! 

Enough of the fucking Divas talk anyway. FOOTBALL, yeah. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Renegade™ said:


> :lmao Eve. Serious bro? Eve's got the biggest buttface out, can't believe you rate her over Layla.


Eve ain't a butterface.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Mickie James Overrated? Wahhh?


Go into the Women of Wrestling section and you'll see some genuinely believe she's one of the hottest women on the planet.



Vader13 said:


> So would everyone in this thread, realistically. There's not going to be a person who posts in here with the 'looks' to be able to reject a diva without looking like a moron.


You don't have to be good looking to turn down someone good looking. Just saying. Not that I'd turn down any of the divas. 



Vader13 said:


> You wouldn't have a choice.


:lmao



MMN said:


> That's the best part about it. Let her do the work.


You'd suffocate bro.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I lost mine when City won the FA Cup!....

United were probably champions when I actually did.

EDIT: Well yeah there's circumstances such as being in a relationship where it is fine to turn a hot person down but unless you're good looking, turning hot people down (who don't have some form of disease) should be frowned upon. Which is basically why I think Rooney and Rio have shagged anything they've seen.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

^ I guess I'm older than you guys, I'm nearly 22.


Samee said:


> You'd suffocate bro.


What if that's what I like?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Layla not stunning, C'mon son.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I'm 22 soon to be 23, lost it when I was 13 lol. Which I think equates to around 2001 or 02, so it is either United or Arsenal.

I'd be more worried if I lost it when Blackburn won it.

Layla is good looking but she's not AMAZING, you seen tons of people like her on a night out.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Layla not stunning, C'mon son.


Missing the point, SON. Layla is stunning, great ass and I'd pound her until my cock looked like a pepperami. All we're saying is that there are hotter women than her.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Vader13 said:


> EDIT: Well yeah there's circumstances such as being in a relationship where it is fine to turn a hot person down but unless you're good looking, turning hot people down (who don't have some form of disease) should be frowned upon. Which is basically why I think Rooney and Rio have shagged anything they've seen.


Yep see what you're saying but I've turned down a fair share of good looking girls cos I've been put off by other things and I ain't exactly good looking. I guess I'm just fussy and that's just me. I mean, I'd shag them, but wouldn't wanna 'get' with them.



MMN said:


> What if that's what I like?














Muerte al fascismo said:


> Layla not stunning, C'mon son.


Again, don't quite see it as a lot of people do. Her face there reminds me of:









Still, she's fucking hot though. Just saying she's *overrated*. Do people understand that concept?



Vader13 said:


> Layla is good looking but she's not AMAZING, *you seen tons of people like her on a night out.*


This is *EXACTLY* what I'm getting at.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Yeah. Gyan's a joker.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Rumour going round is that Essien might have suffered a serious injury in training today


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Wouldn't surprise me in the least. If true, Chelsea should get rid once he's fit again. Not even half the player he used to be because of his injuries.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> Wouldn't surprise me in the least. If true, Chelsea should get rid once he's fit again. *Not even half the player* he used to be because of his injuries.


Over exaggeration much?

But yeah, he clearly has lost some ability. He was largely anonymous last season. But saying that, a lot of our players were.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

How do people think Torres will do next season? I think he'll do a lot better and will score around 15-20 goals if he stays fit. But I still don't see him getting anywhere near his best again (when he scored 30-odd goals a season for us).


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

He signed a 2 year extension to 2015 just last year. No way Chelsea will get rid of him. Anybody with the injuries Essien has suffered will naturally decline, but he's still useful as a squad player.

You need players like him in the dressing room.



MMN said:


> How do people think Torres will do next season? I think he'll do a lot better and will score around 15-20 goals if he stays fit. But I still don't see him getting anywhere near his best again (when he scored 30-odd goals a season for us).


Like Essien he's clearly declined as a player, but he'll always be a 10-15 goal a season man. I think a lot depends on if Benayoun can stay fit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

tbf how many players make a big impression after signing halfway through a season?

i fully expect 20 goals once a pre-season and getting used to the chelsea team is done.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I'd fancy Torres to get 20+ injury permitting. With a full pre-season with his new team he should be well settled now and back on form.

Edit: Basically what Kiz said.

Chelsea could be proper contenders for the title, since their weren't really any last year.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Torres had one fantastic season. His current performances are a decline but people shouldn't judge him by that one superb season. I'm sure he will come good again although not near to his one freak goal-scoring frenzy.

:lmao @ selling Essien. Top drawer player who is one of the best in the EPL.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Torres had one fantastic season. His current performances are a decline but people shouldn't judge him by that one superb season. I'm sure he will come good again although not near to his one freak goal-scoring frenzy.


It wasn't a freak season, it was a season where he got his least amount of injuries. In the two seasons after that he still fired them in when fit, he just wasn't fit for enough games. He seemed to break at the end of the 09/10 season though.



> :lmao @ selling Essien. *Top drawer player who is one of the best in the EPL.*


Yeah like 2 years ago. FFS, do you pay any attention at all? He's still a good player but nowhere near the beast he was. Chelsea should sell while they can still get a huge fee. This is partly based on rumours he's suffered another serious injury. If not true I'd keep him another season but still consider cashing in next summer. If he gets back to his best this season (which I find unlikely) obviously that'll change my stance on him.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Essien hasn't been a great player for a long time and I'm not sure how he's maintained this reputation of being one of the best midfielders in the world.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> It wasn't a freak season, it was a season where he got his least amount of injuries. In the two seasons after that he still fired them in when fit, he just wasn't fit for enough games. He seemed to break at the end of the 09/10 season though.
> 
> Yeah like 2 years ago. FFS, do you pay any attention at all? He's still a good player but nowhere near the beast he was. Chelsea should sell while they can still get a huge fee. This is partly based on rumours he's suffered another serious injury. If not true I'd keep him another season but still consider cashing in next summer. If he gets back to his best this season (which I find unlikely) obviously that'll change my stance on him.


He had a bad season, yes. Doesn't change the fact that he's a top drawer player whatsoever.

I don't get your logic, why didn't Liverpool sell Lucas when he was atrocious? Why didn't Van Persie leave after dissapointin seasons? You shouldn't sell someone as soon as they hit a bad patch. Bloody hell.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> Essien hasn't been a great player for a long time and I'm not sure how he's maintained this reputation of being one of the best midfielders in the world.


Exxxxxactly.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> How do people think Torres will do next season? I think he'll do a lot better and will score around 15-20 goals if he stays fit. But I still don't see him getting anywhere near his best again (when he scored 30-odd goals a season for us).


I'm not sure. I think he lost a lot that he won't get back. So I'd probably agree he won't get 30 goals. Luckily for us, we've never really needed one player to do that for us, so it may not be so bad.

I honestly don't know what to expect. I hope this break is what he needed, because if I am correct, he never got a proper holiday at Liverpool due to EURO 2008, Confed. Cup and the World Cup.



Stringer said:


> Torres had one fantastic season. His current performances are a decline but people shouldn't judge him by that one superb season. I'm sure he will come good again although not near to his one freak goal-scoring frenzy.


His first season was fantastic as you say.

His second season dipped, but it was still pretty good. Him, Gerrard, Alonso and Masch nearly wrestled the title away from Man Utd.

His thrid season was injury hit, but he still managed 22 in 32. That is pretty damn good.

His last season...

How's the weather today?



Stringer said:


> :lmao @ selling Essien. Top drawer player who is one of the best in the EPL.


You're only as good as your last season and Essien wasn't very good at all. I love him though and hope he can rediscover his form.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

it would be pretty foolish to sell essien. what happens if he goes on and has a dominant season with someone else.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Who'd do their calculations if he was sold?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Magsimus said:


> Who'd do their calculations if he was sold?


I HAVE DONE THE CALCULATIONS. We will finish at least 5 points ahead of United.

:side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*










Calculations were mentioned, it has to be posted.

Edit: Beaten to it! :lmao


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> I don't get your logic, why didn't Liverpool sell Lucas when he was atrocious? Why didn't Van Persie leave after dissapointin seasons? You shouldn't sell someone as soon as they hit a bad patch. Bloody hell.


fpalm

Essien has been decimated by serious injuries. The last time he performed to his highest level was the 08/09 season and even then he only played 19 games. Then in the 09/10 season he played 21 games at a worse level and then last season he played 43 (not injury hit) and performed one of his worst seasons for Chelsea. This all shows that even though he's been getting over his injuries gradually his performance has been dipping anyway, which shows his injuries have affected how good of a player he is. Comparing it to Lucas is laughable because Lucas has always been fit and it's just been a matter of him getting confident and improving and you can't compare him with Van Persie either cos even though he gets injured often too, he still gets right back to his top level when he comes back. Essien has struggled to reach that level ever since his injury problems started.

Now, if this serious injury rumour is true, you can see why I'd be tempted to get rid for a good fee. 

Oh and even if he did get back to his top level as soon as he got back from his injuries, I'd still be tempted to offload him for big money because of how unreliable it'd make him, just like Agger for us.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> fpalm
> 
> Essien has been decimated by serious injuries. The last time he performed to his highest level was the 08/09 season and even then he only played 19 games. Then in the 09/10 season he played 21 games at a worse level and then last season he played 43 (not injury hit) and performed one of his worst seasons for Chelsea. This all shows that even though he's been getting over his injuries gradually his performance has been dipping anyway, which shows his injuries have affected how good of a player he is. Comparing it to Lucas is laughable because Lucas has always been fit and it's just been a matter of him getting confident and improving and you can't compare him with Van Persie either cos even though he gets injured often too, he still gets right back to his top level when he comes back. Essien has struggled to reach that level ever since his injury problems started.
> 
> Now, if this serious injury rumour is true, you can see why I'd be tempted to get rid for a good fee.
> 
> Oh and even if he did get back to his top level as soon as he got back from his injuries, I'd still be tempted to offload him for big money because of how unreliable it'd make him, just like Agger for us.


My logic was why should clubs sell players when they hit a rough patch. I get where you're coming from and he definitely hasn't been as good as he used to be.

If he moved elsewhere he would probably run riot.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Love watching Essien play when he actually plays :side: Hes 28 so hes still got some years left in him so id keep him for now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

a statement is being released about essien's injury in a minute or two.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Yeah, Essien is having tests this week and until then Chelsea aren't making any further comments.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Well you know what this means?

More playing time for MIKEL! OH THE JOY!


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Nice article on Charlie Adam by Michael Cox (aka ZonalMarking.net) for ESPN.



ESPN Soccer said:


> Liverpool's new midfielder Charlie Adam may have been playing beside the seaside at Blackpool last season, but he was the ultimate big fish in a small pond. Ian Holloway was frank about Adam's impact upon his side. "If he plays well, we play well," Blackpool's manager said.
> 
> Holloway put that belief into practice by basing his entire side around the Scottish midfielder. Adam was fielded alongside two players, generally Keith Southern and David Vaughan, who did lots of running and kept things neat and tidy on the ball, leaving Adam to drift around the midfield finding space to play his long, ambitious diagonal balls to the flanks.
> 
> The overall strategy of the Blackpool side was attack-minded. As a unit, it played high up the pitch, squeezing the opposition into its own half and playing a wide 4-3-3 that put two wingers in a position to receive those diagonals from Adam. The mutual dependence between Adam and Blackpool's system was excellent for the first half of the season. It was arguably when Adam had his head turned by bigger clubs in the January transfer window that things started to fall apart.
> 
> Perhaps aware of the attention on him, Adam started to overplay. Killer passes were attempted from impossible positions, and as the superb Blackpool site Tangerine Dreaming illustrates with a graph, his pass completion ratio fell drastically after January. Adam started the season finding a teammate 75 percent of the time, but that number was frequently below 60 percent toward the end of the campaign.
> 
> Holloway acknowledged the problem. "What he has got to do is concentrate on playing simply, quickly, nicely and neatly and forget all his World Cup Willie shots from the halfway line," he told the media in early May. "I've spoken to him about it, saying, 'You've got to be 75/25, son.' It's got to be 75 percent short and quick and tidy and 25 percent lovely jubbly, not the other way around, which is probably what he's doing now."
> 
> Elite central midfielders average an 85 percent-plus pass completion rate. Paul Scholes managed 90 percent in his final season with United, while Xabi Alonso, Liverpool's last master of the long diagonal pass, recorded 85 percent for Real Madrid. Adam's was at 72 percent for the 2010-11 season.
> 
> To immediately dismiss his ability to fit in at Liverpool based upon these statistics would be foolish, of course. Adam's role on a struggling team necessitated ambitious passes. It's undeniable, however, that Adam will have to adjust his game -- or, to put it another way, he'll have to revert to the football he was playing at the beginning of 2010-11. The test for Adam is not about his technical ability, but about his mental ability.
> 
> His promotion to a big club is one half of the change. The other is his diminished status within his club, from the star player to a man not assured of a starting position. Liverpool may yet lose midfielders before the end of the transfer window, but as things stand, Adam will be competing with Lucas Leiva and Raul Meireles, players who enjoyed good campaigns last season, plus captain Steven Gerrard, fellow new signing Jordan Henderson and the returning Alberto Aquilani. Jay Spearing is likely to be loaned out, and Christian Poulsen will be offloaded, but it's still a daunting challenge for Adam.
> 
> That said, a lower profile might suit him. Holloway believes Adam had difficulty coping with the pressure placed upon him at Blackpool, and becoming an "ordinary" squad member could be a welcome change.
> 
> At 6-foot-1, Adam can compete for balls in the air, which could mean Liverpool deploys him in a more defensive role.
> With question marks hanging over the future of many of Adam's new teammates, it's too early to speculate upon how Liverpool will line up next season. His playing style demands a 4-3-3 rather than a 4-4-2, where his lack of mobility would be exposed. Liverpool probably needs to invest in another winger to play that system comfortably, as its current pursuit of Stewart Downing shows.
> 
> Adam's most obvious impact will be in terms of set pieces. In January, Sir Alex Ferguson saw his side concede headed goals from two Adam corners, and opined that Adam's corner-kick ability was worth 10 million pounds alone. That's an area Liverpool needs to improve upon. This past season, it scored the 16th-most goals from set pieces in the Premier League, from 20 teams. All of Adam's assists from corners came from right-wing, in-swinging corner kicks.
> 
> A more obscure possibility is the idea of Adam slotting in as a defender. Adam revealed in the program for that Manchester United game that he believes center back is his best position, a rather surprising comment considering he's never played there before as a professional.
> 
> At 6-foot-1, he'd have the ability to compete in the air, and since he loves seeing the whole of the pitch to spring his long-range balls, it might suit him if Liverpool plays with less width than Blackpool. It seems doubtful that he'd be deployed at the back permanently, but with flexibility from a four- to a three-man defense in possession increasingly common among top sides, we might become used to seeing Adam launching attacks from between his own center backs.
> 
> One thing's for sure: In Liverpool colors, Adam will have to play less hit-and-hope and more pass-and-move.


http://espn.go.com/sports/soccer/news/_/id/6746653/charlie-adam-raise-game-liverpool-michael-cox


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Joel said:


> Well you know what this means?
> 
> More playing time for MIKEL! OH THE JOY!


What's wrong with Mikel?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Mikel is a good defensive midfielder but doesn't seem to have the range of abilities that Essien has.

Given & Parker might end up at Villa - great business.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Probably the fact that he seems to have a phobia of passing the ball forward.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> What's wrong with Mikel?


Mikel reminds me of Busquets and I personally rate him as a defensive midfielder. If Chelsea play 4-3-3 under AVB then I could see him becoming an integral part of the team. He is tall and is very defensive minded, so he can drop into defence when the fullbacks push forward to turn the 4-3-3 into a 3-4-3. He is also good at playing it simple and retaining possession which is exactly what you want from a player in his position.

With that said, you can only play someone like Mikel in that position if your other two midfielders are creative and brilliant on the ball, which is why Modric is crucial if Chelsea play 4-3-3.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> Mikel reminds me of Busquets and I personally rate him as a defensive midfielder. If Chelsea play 4-3-3 under AVB then I could see him becoming an integral part of the team. He is tall and is very defensive minded, so he can drop into defence when the fullbacks push forward to turn the 4-3-3 into a 3-4-3. He is also good at playing it simple and retaining possession which is exactly what you want from a player in his position.
> 
> With that said, you can only play someone like Mikel in that position if your other two midfielders are creative and brilliant on the ball, which is why Modric is crucial if Chelsea play 4-3-3.


Superb post. This is _exactly_ how I feel about him and Chelsea next season.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> Superb post. This is _exactly_ how I feel about him and Chelsea next season.


If they bring in Joao Moutinho and Modric then they'd have a great team with superb balance. One very attacking fullback, one fullback who is a bit more conservative, a powerful dominant centre back alongside a more cultured defender. Mikel as the Busquets-style defensive midfielder, Modric and Moutinho keeping possession in midfield, then Malouda and a new signing supporting Torres in attack.

*Cech

Ivanovic - Luiz - Terry - Cole

Mikel

Moutinho ------- Modric

???? - Torres - Malouda*​
that could easily become this when attacking:

*Cech

Luiz - Mikel - Terry

Ivanovic - Moutinho - Modric - Cole

???? - Torres - Malouda*​
I think they need another second-striker/wide forward to complete the side.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> If they bring in Joao Moutinho and Modric then they'd have a great team with superb balance. One very attacking fullback, one fullback who is a bit more conservative, a powerful dominant centre back alongside a more cultured defender. Mikel as the Busquets-style defensive midfielder, Modric and Moutinho keeping possession in midfield, then Malouda and a new signing supporting Torres in attack.
> 
> *Cech
> 
> Ivanovic - Luiz - Terry - Cole
> 
> Mikel
> 
> Moutinho ------- Modric
> 
> ???? - Torres - Malouda*​
> I think they need another second-striker/wide forward to complete the side.


Falcao or Hulk maybe? Even if they don't sign Moutinho I think Lampard's got one top season left in him.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Mickie James Overrated? Wahhh?
> 
> Before I digress that is pretty much all our CM's unless you want to count Shelvey but he may get loaned out to blackpool for the season.
> 
> As for Hargreaves considering how injury prone he is he may literally be forced into going down to the championship just to get steady pay. Really big shame how much of a downhill drop his career has taken.


Honestly if Hargreaves and Fletcher were both 100% for the match with Barca, they could've really rattled them a bit, both have so much energy to get around and hassle. Shame that never happened.

I hope Hargo finds a club, I'm sure he will, as I've said before, I'd love him back with us on a pay as you play, as he can also cover at RB and RM, which he's proven to be quite good at both.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

If I bought Modric then I would prefer him constantly rotating or dropping deeper when necessary when his midfield partners are going forward. I would prefer to build the team around Modric rather than have constraints with Mikel only having one defined positon, but that's just my opinion on what would be great for Chelsea. I think Chelsea could be a big force and could perfect what Arsenal's midfield _wants _to be like. They could be really unpredictable which has always stuck out for me, you always seem to know what Chelsea will do next. 

All depends on how AVB plays it.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

On the subject of Owen Hargreaves:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Oh Owen Hargreaves you are the love of my life, oh Owen Hargreaves I'll let you shag my wife, oh Owen Hargreaves, I want curly hair tooooo.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

One more:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Villa could be surprise package next year. Given, N'Zogbia, Hutton and Parker are all solid signings. Plus Delph, Albrighton , Weimann and Bannan will seriously start to challenge for first team spots.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Villa could be surprise package next year. Given, N'Zogbia, Hutton and Parker are all solid signings. Plus Delph, Albrighton , Weimann and Bannan will seriously start to challenge for first team spots.


Managed by... Alex McLeish.

He should do well with their squad though.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Villa could be surprise package next year. Given, N'Zogbia, Hutton and Parker are all solid signings. Plus Delph, Albrighton , Weimann and Bannan will seriously start to challenge for first team spots.


They won't be much good when Eck plays 10 men behind the ball.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Magsimus said:


> They won't be much good when Eck plays 10 men behind the ball.


You'd hope with a better squad McLeish tactics will be more like his Hibs stint. This job is really the litmus test on how good a manager he actually is.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Have Villa actually signed any of the four players just mentioned? They would have a decent team if they did, mind.

*Given

Hutton - Collins - Dunne - Warnock

Albrighton - Parker - Petrov - N'Zogbia

Bent - Agbonlahor*​


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Villa could be surprise package next year. Given, N'Zogbia, Hutton and Parker are all solid signings. Plus Delph, Albrighton , Weimann and Bannan will seriously start to challenge for first team spots.


Agree. I really, really like Bannan. Looks a quality player who has a great passing range. Wish we bought Parker though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> Have Villa actually signed any of the four players just mentioned?


/michaelscottnooooo.gif


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> Have Villa actually signed any of the four players just mentioned? They would have a decent team if they did, mind.
> 
> *Given
> 
> Hutton - Collins - Dunne - Warnock
> 
> Albrighton - Parker - Petrov - N'Zogbia
> 
> Bent - Agbonlahor*​



Nothing official, but N'Zogbia and Given are the closest to being done.



Stringer said:


> Agree. I really, really like Bannan. Looks a quality player who has a great passing range. Wish we bought Parker though.


Yeah he seems comfortable on the ball, and can play anywhere across the midfield. I think his best position is in the middle though. Very raw but him and Albrighton in 2/3 years have potential be pretty class acts.

Parker is a good call. He's exactly what they have been missing. I suppose Wenger is wary of his ongoing injury problems.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> What's wrong with Mikel?


He's a decent player. But he has many flaws. He's not very mobile. He holds onto the ball far too long. He's too relaxed, which hurts his concentration. And he has no imagination. I'm not asking for him to make defence splitting passes, as that is not his job. But have a bit of invention to your game. Don't be afraid to pass the half way line once in a while to help pour the pressure on.

We usually look a lot better without him in the side. It's not like it was when Makelele was around, as Lampard was still creative and Essien was up and down being a constant threat.



MMN said:


> If they bring in Joao Moutinho and Modric then they'd have a great team with superb balance. One very attacking fullback, one fullback who is a bit more conservative, a powerful dominant centre back alongside a more cultured defender. Mikel as the Busquets-style defensive midfielder, Modric and Moutinho keeping possession in midfield, then Malouda and a new signing supporting Torres in attack.
> 
> *Cech
> 
> Ivanovic - Luiz - Terry - Cole
> 
> Mikel
> 
> Moutinho ------- Modric
> 
> ???? - Torres - Malouda*​
> that could easily become this when attacking:
> 
> *Cech
> 
> Luiz - Mikel - Terry
> 
> Ivanovic - Moutinho - Modric - Cole
> 
> ???? - Torres - Malouda*​
> I think they need another second-striker/wide forward to complete the side.


Not bad teams. But Moutinho has already pledged his future to Porto and Modric is a no go, imo. Levy can't possibly sell him after all he has said.

Plus, I like Ramires a lot. He improved leaps and bounds in the second half of the season. So I'd put him in for Moutinho and hopefully we see sense and go after Sneijder.

I hope the right side belongs to Sturridge. He's got the talent to perform in that role. He always looked dangerous when he was drifting from the flanks. The fact that he has quick feet when dribbling helps.

Left side, I would rather a new winger than Malouda. Honestly not sure who yet. But Hazard is worth a look (awaits your FM bashing).



Samee said:


> Falcao or Hulk maybe? Even if they don't sign Moutinho I think Lampard's got one top season left in him.


Don't want either of the two Porto players you mentioned.

Lampard isn't good for 60+ games anymore. His performances in the big games were disappointing. Especially the ties against Man United.

I love the guy, but there comes a time where every player starts to decline. Still good enough to be in the squad though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Hazard won player of the year. It's not like he is just an FM player.

Also, I agree on Ramires. Thought he was shit when he first joined but really settled in-to a pretty good player in the second half of the season. Remember watching him put in some top class performances last year.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Falcao and Hulk are more than good enough for Chelsea's attack.

Also I think MMN's post about Mikel answers all your worries about him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

fm bashing doesnt count when the player has actually proven he is class.

plus, fm is usually pretty right on when it comes to guys aged about 20 and over. it's just the young ones that are usually iffy, as growth and potential cannot be measured accurately in a game.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Hulk isn't that good and putting him out on the wing would be stupid really, he is a front man.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Porto won't sell both of them. It's about time Chelsea started using Sturridge in the first team. He come on a hell lot a a player


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Is anyone disputing Hazard's quality?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Hulk isn't that good and putting him out on the wing would be stupid really, he is a front man.


he plays on the right wing for porto.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> Is anyone disputing Hazard's quality?


sure someone said he wasn't that good the other day, and that people only like him because he was good on FM. Joel probably thought it was MMN as he said something like that about some other players.



Kiz said:


> he plays on the right wing for porto.


You would want him as a CF at Chelsea, Chelsea is a whole different ball game to Porto. If you are going to put Hulk on the wing you might as well just buy a proper winger.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Porto used Hulk wide last season and it worked really well. Their front line was he and Varela wide with Falcao as the centre forward.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Hulk isn't that good? He's bloody immense. He's not a winger though, he's a wide forward like Gervinho. He won't deliver crosses but he will beat men with skill and pace, cut inside and score goals, which he does brilliantly. 

36 goals and 21 assists in all competitions last season. Try telling me he's not very good now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

lol at anyone who says hazard isnt quality

20 caps for belgium
ligue 1 winner
youngest winner of the player of the year award in ligue 1
young player of the year 2 years in a row
ligue 1 team of the year 2 years in a row

not bad for a 20 year old.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

He is a quality player for sure. Just not someone who I would put on the wing at Chelsea. i would want to use his attributes to the full.

I still don't trust players fully from Holland or Portugal. I really like Falcao though.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Bananas said:


> Porto used Hulk wide last season and it worked really well. Their front line was he and Varela wide with Falcao as the centre forward.


Yeah Hulk is pretty much a wide forward by trade. Not a winger.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

In an ideal world with unlimited funds I'd love Hulk and Suarez playing either side of Carroll. He'd be perfect for us.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

MMN got me thinking, if you could have ANY player in the EPL on your team, who would you pick? Not based on current form but just as an overall player.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> In an ideal world with unlimited funds I'd love Hulk and Suarez playing either side of Carroll. He'd be perfect for us.


Sounds pretty great.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> MMN got me thinking, if you could have ANY player in the EPL on your team, who would you pick?


If I had to pick a Premier League player then I'd go for Vidic.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I would pick Vincent Kompany probably. Only 25, a real leader, can play CB or DMF.

EDIT: Or Tevez, hmmmm.

FUCK CITEH!


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Drogba. He might getting on, but when he's on form nothing will stop him from bullying defenses into submission. The perfect modern center forward.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

van persie


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> Also I think MMN's post about Mikel answers all your worries about him.


MMN can have his opinion on the matter and indeed he does make some fair points. But I'm the one goes to Stamford Bridge and watch the guy play, rather than just in a few clips on match of the day.

He wouldn't have been dropped by many of his previous managers if he was as good as you're making him out to be, because really he is the only out and out defensive midfielder we have.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Kiz said:


> van persie


I'd go with RVP too. When On form dudes a beast in front of goal.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Surprised no-one has gone for Cesc. If I was a fan of another club I would have him in a heart beat, probably with Van Persie second. Then CARL JENKINSON.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

i like van persie a lot, and think that with a pairing of tevez/van persie, milner/barry in center midfield would suffice as long as they passed the ball to either of them.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I would have gone for Cesc but we have a ton of midfielders, last position we need to strengthen is midfield. Shocked that people are going for RVP. Quality player, yes, but injured way too much.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Tevez/van Persie

fapfapfapfapfap

@MMN, but when he is fit. wow. one of the best goal scorers in the world. he never seems to take that long to get back on form when he is injured. I remember when he played against Tottenahm for the last 20 minutes in 09/10 and was unlucky to not score a hattrick.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> I would have gone for Cesc but we have a ton of midfielders, last position we need to strengthen is midfield. Shocked that people are going for RVP. Quality player, yes, but injured way too much.


in fantasy land, players dont get injured


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Not massive news but some new squad numbers have been announced.

Maxi Rodriguez 11
Jordan Henderson 14
Jay Spearing 20
Charlie Adam 26

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/jordan-and-adam-numbers-set


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> I would have gone for Cesc but we have a ton of midfielders, last position we need to strengthen is midfield. Shocked that people are going for RVP. Quality player, yes, but injured way too much.


But when fit there isn't much better consistent goal scorers around. Dude can still get 15 - 20 goals a season while spending half of it on the bench.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Drogba. He might getting on, but when he's on form nothing will stop him from bullying defenses into submission. The perfect modern center forward.


:agree:

Strong, bullish centre foward with fantastic technique. He is the perfect number 9. We've been missing a proper striker since Shearer.

Ba will have to suffice (which I'm more than happy with).


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

van Persie really is a beast infront of goal. Kinda flopped at the World Cup, but he was coming of an injury I believe. He'd have finished those chances Robben had in the final though.

Robben  Would love him back, tbh.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Joel said:


> van Persie really is a beast infront of goal. Kinda flopped at the World Cup, but he was coming of an injury I believe. He'd have finished those chances Robben had in the final though.
> 
> Robben  Would love him back, tbh.


They used him wrong in the World Cup. They used him as a player to support the whole of the team and be more of a team player rather than just telling him to stay up front all the time.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Any player from any EPL club for my team....

I'd take Bale.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Okay Premier League XI time people. Try posting a line-up for each of these three systems - 4-3-3, 4-2-3-1 and 4-4-2.

I'll get us started. Here's my *4-3-3:*

*Reina

Johnson - Vidic - Kompany - Cole

Y. Toure

Fabregas - Gerrard

Suarez - - - - - - - - - Silva

Rooney*​
I think Reina's unquestionably the best keeper in the league now that Van Der Sar has retired. He was still the best while VDS was around but some liked to claim he wasn't. With VDS gone, Reina is the best without question.

I picked Johnson ahead of Ivanovic for the right back stop because of the 4-3-3 system and it requiring the full backs to almost play like wing backs. Johnson, in my opinion, is the best attacking right back in the league.

Vidic and Kompany is pretty self explanatory. So is Cole for the left back slot.

I know Yaya Toure didn't really play as a defensive midfielder for City last season but there's no question he can play there. He'd be awesome as a DM in a 4-3-3, just as he was for Barca.

Fabregas was always nailed on for one of the CM berths. I got into a pickle about whether to pick Modric or Gerrard for the other slot though. I was very close to picking Modric but I still feel as though Gerrard has an slight edge on him. If Modric performs to a high level again next season and Gerrard doesn't, I'd class Modric above Gerrard. For now, for this type of CM role specifically, I think Gerrard edges it.

The front 3 were particularly hard to choose. It was between Rooney and RVP for the spear-head but I went with Rooney because I simply think he's better. Nasri had a great season a wide forward last season and I can understand if people want to argue Nani getting that spot but I just despise the cunt. I eventually went with Suarez for right wide forward because I think he's more suited to that role in this system than either of the other two. Silva for the left forward is pretty self explanatory. I guess Tevez could've got it though.

*4-2-3-1:*

*Reina

Johnson - Vidic - Kompany - Cole

Y. Toure - Modric

Silva - Fabregas - Nasri

Rooney*​
Full backs who can get forward are essential for this system as the midfield are so narrow with the wide men looking to get more involved in the middle of the pitch, so Johnson keeps his place at RB.

Modric beats out Gerrard for this type of CM role. Silva and Nasri cutting in from both flanks would be quite dangerous in this system, as shown by teams like Holland at the World Cup. Cesc in the hole is self explanatory. 

*4-4-2:*

*Reina

Ivanovic - Vidic - Kompany - Cole

Nani - Y. Toure - Fabregas - Bale

Rooney - Van Persie​*
Ivanovic beats out Johnson for the 4-4-2 cos it requires a more solid form of full back. Cole keeps his place for that reason.

I couldn't leave the cunt Nani out for this system. He's a very good right winger. Bale gets in because he's simply the best pure left winger in the league in my opinion. Toure and Cesc again, self explanatory. 

Van Persie finally gets in alongside Rooney. I think they're pretty much the two best strikers in the league and that Rooney playing just behind RVP would be a deadly partnership.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Reina/Cech were distant second runners to VDS recently, sorry to break it to ya.

And surely there's better right backs in the league than that fuckhead, Johnson.
I'd put Sagna, Rafael and Richards well ahead of him.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Reina/Cech were distant second runners to VDS recently, sorry to break it to ya.


Cech hasn't been close to Reina since he broke his head. Van Der Sar was very close to Reina but Reina beats him. Reina almost beats him in every department. To say Reina was a 'distant second runner' to Van Der Sar is almost laughable. 



> And surely there's better right backs in the league than that fuckhead, Johnson.


I didn't actually call Johnson the beat right back in the league, I said he's the best suited right back to those two systems. I did put Ivanovic ahead of him in the 4-4-2 if you didn't notice.



> I'd put Sagna, Rafael and Richards well ahead of him.


Sagna? No. Richards? You have a case for 4-4-2 but Ivanovic is better.

Rafael is a good shout but for now I reckon Johnson's better.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

VDS was by far the best keeper this last season. Cech I would say was second, but that might be me being biased.

EDIT- Actually second is SUPER JOE HART. I keep forgetting City exist.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Great idea Samee

My 4-3-3 

Reina
Sagna--Kompany--Vidic--Cole
Y. Toure
Modric--Fabregas
Silva--RVP--Valencia

Pepe Reina - simpy superb keeper, no explanation needed.

Bacary Sagna - one of the most consistent right backs in world football and a top drawer defender to boot. He would add some great needed stability to this system with so many attacking players.
Vincent Kompany - come on leaps and bounds this year, a real natural leader and a player who just times tackles so well.
Nemanja Vidic - no explanation needed - one of the best center backs in recent memory. He could also provide a few goals when needed with Valencia's crossing ability.
Ashley Cole - Great reader of the game who is superb offensively and is a rare case of an attacking full back who can defend.

Yaya Toure - fantastic when thrusting forward through defences and can stay strong and disciplined when necessary.
Luka Modric - Tottenham's hub of creativity. Fantastic passing and isn't afraid to have a shot either. Extremely passionate about football and never gives up throughout a match. I also think he would gel well with Cesc, who is my other CM.
Cesc Fabregas - the best player in the premier league for me.

David Silva - absolutely fantastic for Citeh last season and was their real shining light. Great passer who can seem to pick out any pass on the pitch. Great running at players too.
Antonio Valenica - absolutely fantastic, can't give this lad enough praise. Pretty sure most people on here know my opinion on him.
Robin Van Persie - quite simply one of the world's best players when fit.

Total tally - Arsenal - 3 players
Liverpool - 1 player
Chelsea - 1 player
Tottenham - 1 player
United - 2 players
Citeh - 3 players


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Rockhead said:


> VDS was by far the best keeper this last season.


By far? I can understand trying to claim VDS was better but to say he was by far better than Reina is going well overboard.



> Cech I would say was second, but that might be me being biased.


Not gonna sugar-coat it, that is a joke.



Rockhead said:


> EDIT- Actually second is SUPER JOE HART. I keep forgetting City exist.


I can understand trying to put Hart second seeing as he won the Golden Glove but that was more down to City being a defensive team. They had a very good defence last season and practically played with 3 holding midfielders. Shay Given would've gotten the Golden Glove in those circumstances. Reina individually beats Hart in every single department, comprehensively.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I changed my mind btw Joe Hart is second best. He kept more clean sheets than either Cech or Reina. I hope you aren't watching only Liverpool games all season long, because Van Der Sar was superb all season long. Especially in the Champions League (one of the main reasons why we couldn't beat United in CL). Reina made at least two laughable errors this season, the first being the first game against Arsenal and the other I'm gonna have to do research to figure out.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I'm a Liverpool fan and even I'd admit that VDS was easily the best keeper by a long shoot last season. Joe Hart Second and then probably Reina in third. VDS was just too damn solid at the back this year.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Reina did make a lot of errors, but overall I still think he is the best in the PL right now. VDS is retired so I can't put him in the lineup.

100% agree with Samee that Hart only got the glove because Citeh played very defensively very well.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Rockhead said:


> I changed my mind btw Joe Hart is second best. He kept more clean sheets than either Cech or Reina.


I replied to that. Scroll up.



> I hope you aren't watching only Liverpool games all season long, because Van Der Sar was superb all season long.


Yeah and Reina's been superb for close to 5 seasons straight now. The fact that he got the same number of clean sheets as Van Der Sar considering the gap in quality between the sides they played in says it all.



> Reina made at least two laughable errors this season, the first being the first game against Arsenal and the other I'm gonna have to do research to figure out.


2 errors after years of almost flawless goalkeeeping? Part of it could actually be put down to him losing his goalkeeping coach (who left with Rafa for Inter) and having a 70 year old brought it by Hodgson coaching him (who was sacked pretty quickly once Kenny came in). 

Also, didn't Van Der Sar make a pretty laughable error against West Brom?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> 100% agree with Samee that Hart only got the glove because Citeh played very defensively very well.



Not like he relied soley on their defence though he did make quite a few good saves last season.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Since mine will just be the same as everyone elses I'll do a "minus the top 6 team" (I can't follow instructions, sorry.) I'll only do one, because any team of mine would be playing 4-4 fucking 2 [/Mike Bassett].

*Jaaskelainen 

Delap - Coloccini - Samba - Baines

Dempsey - Arteta - Tiote - N'Zogbia

Gyan - Bent*​
That was quite fun actually. Some tough choices though, tried not to be bias. 

GK - love the guy, has been class for years. 

RB- Long throws obviously, couldn't think of an outstanding RB.
CB - good mix of culture and power, which is what a good partnership needs imo.
LB - oustanding player, couldn't leave him out (sorry Jose).

RM - Not an out and out winger at all but really wanted to fit him in 
CM - Arteta is the man, enough said.
CM - Tiote has everything you'd want in a CDM.
LM - Basically dragged Wigan from the brink, class player.

ST - A distinct Mackem feel, even though they weren't great as a partnership, both too good to be left out.

EDIT: Maybe put Salgado and Odemwingie in, idk.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Not like he relied soley on their defence though he did make quite a few good saves last season.


For sure, but it was mainly down to the defence. He is a top keeper though.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

VDS was the best keeper in the league last season, but he's retired now, so it's an irrelevance 8*D

I'd have still said Reina is/was the better of the two last season though in ability, not form. He's such a good all-round keeper, but has an unfortunate habit of stuffing up when the sky cameras are on him. Notable examples include dropping the ball to Andy Johnson v Everton, against Arsenal on the opening weekend last season, and beachball-gate (which may seem harsh, but the shot was quite savable, and he did appear to attempt to save the beachball rather than the football). A class keeper, and a lot of his ability was wasted last season as Liverpool played a very deep line, particularly under Hodgson. He's superb off his line ala Victor Valdes, but we just don't get to see it as often as we do with the Barcelona keeper (Reina too was trained through the Barcelona system).

Ah, sod it, I'm not going to go through commenting on every position, I'll just make a team:

*Reina

Sagna - Ferdinand - Kompany - Cole

Fabregas - Toure - Modric

Nani - Van Persie - Rooney*​
Not saying that team would really be functional, but just a bunch of players I think are quite good.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> I replied to that. Scroll up.
> 
> 
> *
> Yeah and Reina's been superb for close to 5 seasons straight now. The fact that he got the same number of clean sheets as Van Der Sar considering the gap in quality between the sides they played in says it all.
> *
> 
> 
> 2 errors after years of almost flawless goalkeeeping? Part of it could actually be put down to him losing his goalkeeping coach (who left with Rafa for Inter) and having a 70 year old brought it by Hodgson coaching him (who was sacked pretty quickly once Kenny came in).
> 
> Also, didn't Van Der Sar make a pretty laughable error against West Brom?


This has nothing to do with the point I made. I said Van Der Saar was the best last season. And I thought your idea was based on last season anyways. And yes any errors he made has to count in this case, since we are basing it on season and not all time. 

And yes Van Der Saar did make an error, doesn't change that he was the best keeper all season in the prem.

But yeah VDS, is retired now so no problem with saying Reina's probably the best in the League now, just not last season.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I'm a Liverpool fan and even I'd admit that VDS was easily the best keeper by a long shoot last season.


He was superb no doubt about that but like I've just said to Rockhead, Reina still managing to get the same number of clean sheets as VDS despite the Liverpool side he had to play in says it all. If that doesn't prove Reina's quality, I don't know what does. The one thing I used to question about Reina was his shot stopping ability but it's become clear now that was only ever in question before cos we used to have such a watertight defence. In the past 2 years that our defence has started leaking Reina has more than proved his extraordinary shot stopping ability. He made two of the best saves (not even exaggerating here) that I've ever seen against Birmingham away last season.



> Joe Hart Second and then probably Reina in third.


Like I've said, Hart only got the Golden Glove because of uber defensive City. Reina is better than Hart, simply put.

Reina is the most complete goalkeeper in the league by far. The only real questionable aspect to his game any more is his aerial ability when it comes to dealing with crosses but he's almost completely ironed flapping needlessly at the ball out. He has actually become very effective in the air. People see him flapping/punching the ball when dealing with crosses as him not being very good in the air but it's actually very effective when compared to trying to catch the ball.

I stand by my statement that Pepe Reina is the best goalkeeper in the league.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

If we are going by VDS being retired then It's a toss up between Reina & Hart. Right now Reina is probably better and arguably the best in the league with Hart second and Cech third. Shame about Cech's injury a few years back. Really did hurt his career a bit. Not a great deal but you can see the difference it had.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Not like he relied soley on their defence though he did make quite a few good saves last season.


Yeah and Reina made two saves in the Birmingham away match last season that were better than any save Joe Hart's ever made in his entire career. A couple of good saves doesn't change the fact the City defence are the reason for Golden Glove. Had Reina, VDS or Cech been in that City team they'd have got 20+ clean sheets easy.



Rockhead said:


> But yeah VDS, is retired now so no problem with saying Reina's probably the best in the League now, just not last season.


I can deal with that. 

Still, there is no _probably_. Reina is the best without question now. I'm not usually this forceful with something but I really do believe he's the best in the league now and anyone who disputes that is kidding themselves.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Again Defence was good but not unbeatable. They had a good defence but whats a good defence with a shit keeper? Hart was still *pretty damn solid* and I don't think anyone is really disputing how good Reina is. Pretty damn unanimous on here that he is more or less the best keeper in the EPL right now.


Pretty damn solid is not enough to beat Reina, even last season.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

That's pretty much a spot on team Magsimus. There really aren't many decents RBs in the Premier League at the moment. Kyle Walker was probably the best non-top six rightback from last season, but now he's at Spurs again, so you can't count him. I was thinking maybe Gonzalo Jara, but then again, he didn't always play for West Brom, so while I saw him have some good games, he can't have been that good otherwise he'd surely have played more often. Same with Elmohammady, who looked a class attacking fullback at times, but then Onuoha often started over him (then again, Bruce is an idiot, so I could put it down to that).

Also, just for the record, golden gloves means nothing when comparing two keepers. One of the most meaningless awards around.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> He was superb no doubt about that but like I've just said to Rockhead, *Reina still managing to get the same number of clean sheets as VDS *despite the Liverpool side he had to play in says it all. If that doesn't prove Reina's quality, I don't know what does. The one thing I used to question about Reina was his shot stopping ability but it's become clear now that was only ever in question before cos we used to have such a watertight defence. In the past 2 years that our defence has started leaking Reina has more than proved his extraordinary shot stopping ability. He made two of the best saves (not even exaggerating here) that I've ever seen against Birmingham away last season.
> .



except Reina played 5 more games in the league than VDS


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> He was superb no doubt about that but like I've just said to Rockhead, Reina still managing to get the same number of clean sheets as VDS despite the Liverpool side he had to play in says it all. If that doesn't prove Reina's quality, I don't know what does. The one thing I used to question about Reina was his shot stopping ability but it's become clear now that was only ever in question before cos we used to have such a watertight defence. In the past 2 years that our defence has started leaking Reina has more than proved his extraordinary shot stopping ability. He made two of the best saves (not even exaggerating here) that I've ever seen against Birmingham away last season.
> 
> 
> Like I've said, Hart only got the Golden Glove because of uber defensive City. Reina is better than Hart, simply put.
> 
> Reina is the most complete goalkeeper in the league by far. The only real questionable aspect to his game any more is his aerial ability when it comes to dealing with crosses but he's almost completely ironed flapping needlessly at the ball out. He has actually become very effective in the air. People see him flapping/punching the ball when dealing with crosses as him not being very good in the air but it's actually very effective when compared to trying to catch the ball.
> 
> I stand by my statement that Pepe Reina is the best goalkeeper in the league.


Right now I would say Reina is better for sure but I do think Hart had a better season last year. Yes Man City did have a great defence but it's not as if Hart was poor or anything he still do manage to pull of some great saves throughout the year. Reina is overall probably the best keeper in the league though just really comands the box and honestly I don't know where Liverpool would be without him. Easily one of the better things Rafa did for us.




Samee said:


> Yeah and Reina made two saves in the Birmingham away match last season that were better than any save Joe Hart's ever made in his entire career. A couple of good saves doesn't change the fact the City defence are the reason for Golden Glove. Had Reina, VDS or Cech been in that City team they'd have got 20+ clean sheets easy.
> 
> I can deal with that.
> 
> Still, there is no probably. Reina is the best without question now. I'm not usually this forceful with something but I really do believe he's the best in the league now and anyone who disputes that is kidding themselves.


Again Defence was good but not unbeatable. They had a good defence but whats a good defence with a shit keeper? Hart was still pretty damn solid and I don't think anyone is really disputing how good Reina is. Pretty damn unanimous on here that he is more or less the best keeper in the EPL right now.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> If we are going by VDS being retired then It's a toss up between Reina & Hart.


There is no toss up, it's not even close. If you're going off one Golden Glove then that's ridiculous. Reina won the damn thing 3 times in a row, coming close to doing it 4 times in a row. 

He was only 3 clean sheets off Hart last season which when you take into account how much better City were defensively than Liverpool then it is no question who the better keeper is. 

The fact that is a Liverpool fan saying this is baffling to me.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Great idea Samee, here are my line ups and my reasoning behind them. 4-3-3 first:

*Reina

Johnson - Vidic - Kompany - Cole

Song

Fabregas ---- Modric

Suarez - Tevez - Rooney​*
First of all I think that Reina is the best keeper in the Premier League and his ability to distribute the ball with unbelievable quality is a trait that will be crucial in my side, since I want them to play like Barca.

In a 4-3-3 with a front three that all look to get in the box and score goals you need your fullbacks to bomb on and provide natural width, and when looking for attacking fullbacks I think Johnson and Cole are the best in the league. Both also have good technique and decent passing for fullbacks, which will help the team keep possession better.

Centre backs were an easy choice, since I think Vidic and Kompany are easily the two best central defenders in the division. Both are powerful and dominant in the air as well as being good on the ball which is crucial.

I wanted an defensive midfielder who could drop back when the fullbacks bomb on to make the 4-3-3 into a 3-4-3 and I think Song is perfect for this role. He's a very underrated player who is actually capable of playing at centre back which is useful, his is powerful, great at breaking up play and can also pick a pass. He's left-footed too which gives the team some balance.

If you want your team to keep the ball and to use it well when attacking then I can't think of two better players than Modric and Fabregas. Both have exceptional, almost flawless technique and rarely lose the ball. Brilliant players.

I wanted my front three to be made up of three goalscorers who are also capable of drifting wide and dropping deep into midfield, and Suarez, Rooney and Tevez are the first three that popped into my head. To start I would have Suarez and Rooney cutting in from wide areas and causing havoc with their movement while Tevez plays as a "false nine." All three would have licence to go wherever they wish though.

Here's my 4-2-3-1:

*Reina

Johnson - Kompany - Luiz - Cole

Yaya Toure - Fabregas

Nani - Silva - Nasri

Rooney*​
Not much to say here that hasn't already been said in the first post because I picked a lot of the same players. In a 4-2-3-1 the two holding players start from quite deep positions meaning that the fullbacks need to be attacking again. Kompany is a must-start for all my teams and Luiz is needed here because of his ability to bring the ball out of defence, which gives a 4-2-3-1 team another dimension. 

Toure will be my destroyer if you like, getting about the pitch, breaking up play and distributing with real quality. He also has the ability to get forward if possible too, but will predominantly be holding. Fabregas can drop deep and spray passes short and long, dictating the tempo of the game.

The three players behind the striker are all incredibly creative and their minds are as quick as their feet which is important because all three will play quite narrowly, with the fullbacks providing width. Nani is a winger that has the ability to come inside and score goals while Nasri and Silva are almost classic "hole" players with great vision, technique and passing ability.

I've picked Rooney as my striker because I feel when on-form he is the ultimate forward. Pace, stamina, great technique, passing range of a midfielder, scores goals and helps out in defence when the team don't have the ball.

Finally, here's my 4-4-2.

*Reina

Ivanovic - Kompany - Vidic - Cole

Nani - Yaya Toure - Modric - Bale

Rooney - Tevez​*
A 4-4-2 requires a tighter defence with less-attacking fullbacks because there is no designated defensive midfielder and you have wingers providing the width. That is why Ivanovic makes the cut over Johnson, due to his greater power and defensive qualities. Cole is capable of playing a more defensive role and he is the best left back in the world for me. Kompany and Vidic provide great leadership, grit, determination and quality.

In midfield I have selected two natural wide players who will beat their fullback and deliver crosses as well as coming inside and going for goal. Nani and Bale are the two best men for the job. Yaya Toure is the most defensive minded of the four but I want him to play as a box-to-box player in this team, since I feel that is his best role. Fabregas is the main man and will get the most of the ball, he can drop deeper when Toure ventures forward.

My front two picked themselves because I feel they are the two best strikers in the league. Tevez and Rooney, both great goalscorers and both very creative and hard working. Perfect.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



united_07 said:


> except Reina played 5 more games in the league than VDS


This is a fair point.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> There is no toss up, it's not even close. If you're going off one Golden Glove then that's ridiculous. Reina won the damn thing 3 times in a row, coming close to doing it 4 times in a row.
> 
> He was only 3 clean sheets off Hart last season which when you take into account how much better City were defensively than Liverpool then it is no question who the better keeper is.
> 
> The fact that is a Liverpool fan saying this is baffling to me.


Mainly said that ahead of the new season. Based on right right right now Reina for sure but who knows Hart is proving to be pretty solid imo.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Enjoyed writing those teams out, would love some thoughts since it took ages!


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Mainly said that ahead of the new season. Based on right right right now Reina for sure but who knows Hart is proving to be pretty solid imo.


Reina has proved to be 'pretty solid' for a good 5 years now. I understand you're agreeing he's the best now but you seem pretty reluctant in your admittance of that with emphasis on _right now_. Hart is not going to get better than Reina any time soon. Reina is still only 28 and to be AS good as he is right now, there is no way Hart is going to catch up with him even if he is only 24. 

To be honest, I can't see Hart ever catching up with Reina's level.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Pretty good lines up MMN. Only difference I'd think I'd make is probably RVP ahead of Rooney in the 4-3-2-1 formation mainly due to the fact that I feel he may work that position a tiny bit better, Especially with fast players creative wingers like Nani & Nasri on the flanks. Aside from that though probably how I would line it up as well.




Samee said:


> Reina has proved to be 'pretty solid' for a good 5 years now. I understand you're agreeing he's the best now but you seem pretty reluctant in your admittance of that with emphasis on _right now_. Hart is not going to get better than Reina any time soon. Reina is still only 28 and to be AS good as he is right now, there is no way Hart is going to catch up with him even if he is only 24.
> 
> To be honest, I can't see Hart ever catching up with Reina's level.


Can never really tell the future though. Reina is the best right now I'll agree but it's hard to say 3,4 maybe 5 years down the line how much Hart will grow. Hart may not be better than him but he could become on par with him if not very close. Not saying he will at all but who knows.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> Enjoyed writing those teams out, would love some thoughts since it took ages!


Loving the Barca-style 4-3-3 team, I was thinking of going for that myself. In that model I agree absolutely with almost the entire team, apart from two things. I understand your inclusion of Song at DM and your reasoning behind it, it's completely rational, but I think Yaya Toure is simply better. He fits all the reasoning you gave, has proved he can play in Barca's 4-3-3 and is simply better. In regards to Tevez as your 'false 9', I actually think Rooney would be better suited to that role. He is more creative than Tevez and more destructive in my opinion through the middle. Tevez would be more dangerous out wide than Rooney I reckon.

I can't really argue much with your 4-2-3-1 and 4-4-2 though since they're very similar to mine and my own line-ups show where I disagree.

Great work man.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Can never really tell the future though. Reina is the best right now I'll agree but it's hard to say 3,4 maybe 5 years down the line how much Hart will grow. Hart may not be better than him but he could become on par with him if not very close. Not saying he will at all but who knows.


I can understand you fully when you say you can never really tell the future but then what are predictions for?  I understand you saying Hart will still improve a lot which I don't dispute at all but at the same time Reina is still only 28 himself. He still has 10 years left in him at the very least and keepers tend to peak in the late 30s anyway. Van Der Sar was probably at his peak when he retired. When you take that into account, it's scary how good Reina could become considering how much better than Hart he is right now anyway. 

I know it's a bold prediction but I'm gonna make it anyway; Joe Hart will *never* reach Pepe Reina's level.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Honourable mention for Gomes, who provided much hilarity through-out the season.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

My God, Samee. You're so fucking biased it's not funny.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Magsimus said:


> Since mine will just be the same as everyone elses I'll do a "minus the top 6 team" (I can't follow instructions, sorry.) I'll only do one, because any team of mine would be playing 4-4 fucking 2 [/Mike Bassett].
> 
> *Jaaskelainen
> 
> Delap - Coloccini - Samba - Baines
> 
> Dempsey - Arteta - Tiote - N'Zogbia
> 
> Gyan - Bent*​
> That was quite fun actually. Some tough choices though, tried not to be bias.
> 
> GK - love the guy, has been class for years.
> 
> RB- Long throws obviously, couldn't think of an outstanding RB.
> CB - good mix of culture and power, which is what a good partnership needs imo.
> LB - oustanding player, couldn't leave him out (sorry Jose).
> 
> RM - Not an out and out winger at all but really wanted to fit him in
> CM - Arteta is the man, enough said.
> CM - Tiote has everything you'd want in a CDM.
> LM - Basically dragged Wigan from the brink, class player.
> 
> ST - A distinct Mackem feel, even though they weren't great as a partnership, both too good to be left out.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe put Salgado and Odemwingie in, idk.


Very nice line-up mate, that team could actually maybe push for a top 6 finish.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Magsimus said:


> Since mine will just be the same as everyone elses I'll do a "minus the top 6 team" (I can't follow instructions, sorry.) I'll only do one, because any team of mine would be playing 4-4 fucking 2 [/Mike Bassett].
> 
> *Jaaskelainen
> 
> Delap - Coloccini - Samba - Baines
> 
> Dempsey - Arteta - Tiote - N'Zogbia
> 
> Gyan - Bent*​
> That was quite fun actually. Some tough choices though, tried not to be bias.
> 
> GK - love the guy, has been class for years.
> 
> RB- Long throws obviously, *couldn't think of an outstanding RB.*
> CB - good mix of culture and power, which is what a good partnership needs imo.
> LB - oustanding player, couldn't leave him out (sorry Jose).
> 
> RM - Not an out and out winger at all but really wanted to fit him in
> CM - Arteta is the man, enough said.
> CM - Tiote has everything you'd want in a CDM.
> LM - Basically dragged Wigan from the brink, class player.
> 
> ST - A distinct Mackem feel, even though they weren't great as a partnership, both too good to be left out.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe put Salgado and Odemwingie in, idk.


How could you forget the mighty PHIL BARDSLEY. Or Y'know, James Perch 8*D

And I know I'm late on the whole who would you take from any premier team, but I'd love to have Drogba to partner Gyan, exactly the physical presence and experience we need up front.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Joel said:


> My God, Samee. You're so fucking biased it's not funny.


The only time I think I've been biased in my line-ups is including Gerrard. I'm regretting it the more I think about it to be honest since he wasn't outstanding last season. Other than that, I don't see where I've been so unreasonable.



Silent Alarm said:


> Honourable mention for Gomes, who provided much hilarity through-out the season.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

i guess i try

4-4-2

Cech

Johnson Terry Vidic Baines

Valencia Modric Fabregas Silva

Ronney Suarez
4-3-3

Cech

Johnson Terry Vidic Baines

Modric Fabregas

Silva

Suarez Ronney Bale


4-3-2-1

Cech

Johnson Terry Vidic Baines

Modric Fletcher Fabregas

Suarez Tevez

4-2-3-1

Cech

Johnson Terry Vidic Baines

Modric Fabregas

Valencia Silva Bale

Ronney


Ronney


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> The only time I think I've been biased in my line-ups is including Gerrard. I'm regretting it the more I think about it to be honest since he wasn't outstanding last season. Other than that, I don't see where I've been so unreasonable.


I'm not even talking about Gerrard. It's your apparent struggle to admit VDS was by far the best goalkeeper last season. Some of the saves he made (2 against Chelsea comes straight to mind) were breath taking.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Joel said:


> I'm not even talking about Gerrard. It's your apparent struggle to admit VDS was by far the best goalkeeper last season. Some of the saves he made (2 against Chelsea comes straight to mind) were breath taking.


I'm guessing you didn't see Reina's two against Birmingham away then? I find it interesting that you and Rockhead (both Chelsea fans) bring up VDS
saves against you and apparently don't even know of Reina's superb saves against Birmingham. It shows that you haven't seen enough if you're going to use those saves VDS made as a bargaining chip to convince me VDS was better.

That combined with him getting the same number of clean sheets as Van Der Sar, despite the huge gulf in quality between United and Liverpool (yeah I know VDS played less games but what are ya gonna do? He still should've got more clean sheets), is why I can't accept that VDS was apparently *SO MUCH BETTER* than Reina. Reina _still_ being able to show his class even when we were in the middle of our worst start in over half a century more than shows his quality.

You seem to think I'm so biased I can't even acknowledge any quality from United which is downright wrong. I know Vidic is the best CB in the league. I know Rooney is the best striker in the league. I know Nani is probably the best pure right winger in the league. I know United were brilliant last year. I know United were far better than Liverpool last year, are still better than us now and will finish above us next year as well. I am not a blind Liverpool supporter.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

The fact is I don't think Samee and I could've been any less biased with our teams. Hardly any LFC players and lots of praise for players from our rivals. Of course you ignore that and focus on the one contentious point.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> The fact is I don't think Samee and I could've been any less biased with our teams. Hardly any LFC players and lots of praise for players from our rivals. Of course you ignore that and focus on the one contentious point.


Thank you.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Szczęsny

Sagna - Vermaelen - Cahill - Enrique

Song - Wilshere

Walcott - Fabregas - Nasri

Van Persie 

That is mine :side:


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Overrated said:


> Szczęsny
> 
> Sagna - Vermaelen - Cahill - Enrique
> 
> Song - Wilshere
> 
> Walcott - Fabregas - Nasri
> 
> Van Persie
> 
> That is mine :side:


I knew someone was going to do that.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Nice of you to put a Newcastle player in (Y)


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Magsimus said:


> Nice of you to put a Newcastle player in (Y)


Only because he reckons Arsenal will sign him.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

In an ideal world he would be an Arsenal player soon  but judging by Wengers comments today its looking unlikely.

edit: exactly samee


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Overrated said:


> In an ideal world he would be an Arsenal player soon  but judging by Wengers comments today its looking unlikely.


If he's not going Arsenal then I'm assuming he's coming to us?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Wenger was saying today that he sold clichy to give Gibbs a chance. Do not know why he would say that and then buy a LB.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Overrated said:


> Wenger was saying today that he sold clichy to give Gibbs a chance.


Typical Wenger (don't mean that in a bad way). If Gibbs is truly your first choice left back next season it's going to be interesting seeing how Arsenal cope. He could be a revelation (like in the first leg against United in the Champions League) or he could, you know, play like Clichy. If that's the case (on top of everything else) I don't see Arsenal really having a chance at the title.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

The thing with Gibbs is hes not truly a LB he started off as a midfielder but then Wenger converted him to LB. Plus hes been injury prone lately. If he does get injured that leaves Traoré and Vermaelen as backup. I can see him playing Vermaelen at LB for some big games as well. Hopefully im wrong and he buys a LB so none of this actually happens.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Overrated said:


> The thing with Gibbs is hes not truly a LB he started off as a midfielder but then Wenger converted him to LB. Plus hes been injury prone lately. If he does get injured that leaves Traoré and Vermaelen as backup. I can see him playing Vermaelen at LB for some big games as well. Hopefully im wrong and he buys a LB so none of this actually happens.


Yeah I can see this as a tactic for Newcastle to lower the price on Enrique.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I've got an idea for a new thread title:

*QPR: NEIL WARNOCK IS A FUCKING CUNT*






























No? Fine...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I've been away half a week. How the fuck is there like 500 new replies?

Love the title though, Mikey.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I've been away half a week. How the fuck is there like 500 new replies?
> 
> Love the title though, Mikey.


Believe me this thread has moved like crazy last few days. Mainly due to MMN/Saame Vs Stringer's Arsenal V Liverpool battle.

Edit 

Or was that the other thread? I dunno they've both been moving crazy as fuck.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I've been away half a week. How the fuck is there like 500 new replies?


You'll see.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Believe me this thread has moved like crazy last few days. Mainly due to MMN/Saame Vs Stringer's Arsenal V Liverpool battle.
> 
> Edit
> 
> Or was that the other thread? I dunno they've both been moving crazy as fuck.


I'm trying to look through the other thread for transfer news, but it's exploded too. All I know is these arguments are usually boring as batshit, so I doubt this will be any different.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I've been away half a week. How the fuck is there like 500 new replies?
> 
> Love the title though, Mikey.


Yeah don't bother reading. All you have to do is search "Rockhead" within the thread and read what I have to say. HINT HINT, Skysports revealed something important about Kiz. That's probably in the transfers thread though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

This thread for the past few days, in a meme stylee...












Stringer and the Liverpool fans.










Chelsea fans: ''When will we buy somebody?''










United fans: ''Fuckin' Arsenal and Liverpool fans!''










Sunderland fans: ''O'Shea!''










Newcastle fan: ''Le noveau French Geordies.''



That's roughly what those 500 posts have been about.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Silent Alarm said:


> This thread for the past few days, in a meme stylee...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringer and the Liverpool fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea fans: ''When will we buy somebody?''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United fans: ''Fuckin' Arsenal and Liverpool fans!''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunderland fans: ''O'Shea!''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newcastle fan: ''Le noveau French Geordies.''
> 
> 
> 
> That's roughly what those 500 posts have been about.


I hate to compliment you because you're a dirty Manc :side:, but that was brilliant.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Hey, we were like that over Wesley Brown.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

What were you like over Darren Bent?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Silent Alarm said:


> This thread for the past few days, in a meme stylee...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringer and the Liverpool fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea fans: ''When will we buy somebody?''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United fans: ''Fuckin' Arsenal and Liverpool fans!''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunderland fans: ''O'Shea!''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newcastle fan: ''Le noveau French Geordies.''
> 
> 
> 
> That's roughly what those 500 posts have been about.


Kwalitee.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Never mind first manager of the season to get sacked, Stringer will be the first to leave this thread. Or at least he will cease to use words anymore in here.

Though with this title, it would be sort of funny if Arsenal somehow won the league.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



steamed hams said:


> What were you like over Darren Bent?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Nah I meant when he left, LOL


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



steamed hams said:


> Nah I meant when he left, LOL


The same, we got £18 million up to £24 million for him.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I know everybody has Chelsea/ManU to win the League, with Man City having a say; what about the FA Cup? Who do you reckon will win the Cup?

I'm going out of my way and saying it will be Arsenal. :shocked: If we strengthen, of course; otherwise, same old story. This season is unlike any other season for us because trophy-less would be disaster, but the FA Cup would make fans happy, even if we can't win the League and CL.

On a side note, I can't see any team winning the domestic double this season. ManU and Chelsea won't care much for the FA Cup, unless a treble seems realistic. Man City will have all eyes on the CL and the League. So, Arsenal for FA Cup and Spurs/Liverpool for Carling Cup. :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I really hope its Everton. They are probably my next fav club in England. If not I wouldn't mind Spurs winning it either, but only if we get Modric. If not they can fuck off.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



JakeC_91 said:


> The same, we got £18 million up to £24 million for him.


Liverpool got £50 million for Torres.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Samee, you're not the boss of me. I'll come up with whatever formation I want.

---------- Howard ------------

Sagna - Kompany - Vidic - Baines

----- De Jong - Holden -------

Nasri --- Fabregas --- Van Persie

--------- Dempsey ------------


That's right. (I'm only including De Jong so he doesn't hurt my players)


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Razor King said:


> I know everybody has Chelsea/ManU to win the League, with Man City having a say; what about the FA Cup? Who do you reckon will win the Cup?


Personally at the this moment in time I have City to win the league. I'll give my final prediction once all the transfers are done and all that. 

With Liverpool having no Europe next season I can see Kenny making the FA Cup a priority because other than that the only thing we have a realistic chance of winning is the Carling Cup. Arsenal will be occupied with the league and Champions League, as will the other top teams. I think Liverpool's main competition for the FA Cup will be Spurs.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

i'm like bkb, working 9-5 don't bother to log in for a bit and these threads have a million new responses.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Samee, you're not the boss of me. I'll come up with whatever formation I want.
> 
> ---------- Howard ------------
> 
> Sagna - Kompany - Vidic - Baines
> 
> ----- De Jong - Holden -------
> 
> Nasri --- Fabregas --- Van Persie
> 
> --------- Dempsey ------------
> 
> 
> That's right. (*I'm only including De Jong so he doesn't hurt my players*)


Or you could just man up? Not like you are playing.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Mikey Damage said:


> *Samee, you're not the boss of me. I'll come up with whatever formation I want.
> *
> ---------- Howard ------------
> 
> Sagna - Kompany - Vidic - Baines
> 
> ----- De Jong - Holden -------
> 
> Nasri --- Fabregas --- Van Persie
> 
> --------- Dempsey ------------
> 
> 
> That's right. (I'm only including De Jong so he doesn't hurt my players)


Well the 4-2-3-1 *IS* one of the formations I recommended. So you subconsciously knew you role.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



steamed hams said:


> Or you could just man up? Not like you are playing.


wait. i'm not playing? wtf.


rush and bkb, i feel your pain. this thread jumped like 12 pages since I checked it like 20 hours ago. And the other thread? like 16 pages.

and I'm on 15 replies per page. Active mofos, we got here. I'm assuming the jump in activity has to do with my title changes. they're attention grabbing.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Mikey Damage said:


> and I'm on 15 replies per page.


I'm on 25.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Nah I think it has more to do with your sig/avatar.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

random thought: Lee Chung-Yong is underrated. His debut season was outstanding, but he had a bit of a dip last season. I think it was due to some injuries. I don't really know how to describe his game other than he's a high-motor players that just goes and goes and goes. High workrate, for sure. I expect him to rebound quite nicely, and possibly move to a bigger club. I believe after his first season, he was looked at by Arsenal. But I may be confusing that with someone else.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Mikey Damage said:


> random thought: Lee Chung-Yong is underrated. His debut season was outstanding, but he had a bit of a dip last season. I think it was due to some injuries. I don't really know how to describe his game other than he's a high-motor players that just goes and goes and goes. High workrate, for sure. I expect him to rebound quite nicely, and possibly move to a bigger club. I believe after his first season, he was looked at by Arsenal. But I may be confusing that with someone else.


Yeah he was being linked with Liverpool too after his first season. I don't know how concrete those links were and even had they been that was back when we were shopping in bargain basement. I'd maybe take him as a squad player now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

only 23. there is promise. could be a nice buy for someone like Spurs, were they to sell off Aaron Lennon.

MNM, I know you're not online ... but when you comeback you're going to have to explain why you included Alex Song in your lineup.

Shit, I'd rather have Fabrice Muamba.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I simply can't get over Diora Baird's tits. It has to be said. It should be be illegal for her to wear any clothing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

it is absolute bullshit she has not been naked in a movie since like 2007. :no:


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Mikey Damage said:


> it is absolute bullshit she has not been naked in a movie since like 2007. :no:


That just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

*4-1-2-1-2

Reina

Sagna-----Vidic-----Kompany-----Cole

Youre

Silva------------Modric

Fabregas

Tevez------------RVP*


_Substitutes:

Hart, Vermaelen, De Jong, Gerrard, Nasri, Nani, Rooney_
​
Lethal! :shocked:

I'd play in the middle more, than wide. It might be difficult with teams wanting to defend, but that's when Nani will come into play, along with Nasri.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Razor King said:


> *4-1-2-1-2
> 
> Reina
> 
> Sagna-----Vidic-----Kompany-----Cole
> 
> Youre
> 
> Silva------------Modric
> 
> Fabregas
> 
> Tevez------------RVP*
> 
> 
> _Substitutes:
> 
> Hart, Vermaelen, De Jong, Gerrard, Nasri, Nani, Rooney_
> ​
> Lethal! :shocked:
> 
> I'd play in the middle more, than wide. It might be difficult with teams wanting to defend, but that's when Nani will come into play, along with Nasri.


This is very, very similar to my line up. Perfect.

Wenger is making my head explode. He wants to keep Nasri & Cesc and add *ONE OR TWO MORE PLAYERS.*










http://justarsenal.com/wenger-i-want-to-keep-this-team-together-with-only-one-or-two-additions/8801


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

etihad stadium deal worth a reported 400 mil.

goes towards ffp nicely.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Kiz said:


> etihad stadium deal worth a reported 400 mil.
> 
> goes towards ffp nicely.


i thought it was like less than half of that :shocked:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



> Manchester City have made an approach to sign Atletico Madrid striker Sergio Aguero after landing a reported record £400m stadium sponsorship deal with Etihad airways.
> Full story: The Times - (subscription required)


dont know how legit that is, but yeah

it's over 10 years

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ship-deal-worth-400m-with-etihad-2309387.html


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Laughed when I heard Etihad means United in Arabic.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

It actually means union 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



> the word "Etihad" means Union....variations of the word mean slightly different words...."United" from the name of the country United Arab Emirates is written a slightly different variation of the word Etihad to mean united, which is a variation of Union...


yeah1993


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Wenger is making my head explode. He wants to keep Nasri & Cesc and add *ONE OR TWO MORE PLAYERS.*


I'm a happy man if Cesc stays. He would boss La Liga with Barca, especially since he mastered the craft in the Premier League, but I'm hoping he stays. No player is as good as a motivated Cesc.

For Nasri, I'm hoping he leaves. I like him and he has all the tools to be the next midfield maestro but, with the money we get from him, we could get Mata and do away with a player who wants to be elsewhere. Plus, with Gervinho in, the wing position would be safe. You could say, Cesc wants out too, but Cesc is home grown, and he hasn't been as difficult as Nasri is being in the whole case.

By the way, Wenger could mean one or two potential world class players. I'd be fine with that. :side: I wouldn't consider the likes of Samba to be a top signing. So, by one or two, he could mean Mata and Benzema. 

If we can hang on to Cesc, we really don't need much. Gervinho is on board for the winger/extra striker position. Chamakh would definitely be more pronounced this season, so up front, we would be good. If we do get Benzema, my God, we are winning the League!  What's important, we get a CB (Samba?), a LWB/LB (Enrique), and a replacement for Nasri (Mata?). Vidal would be amazing, but even if we lose out on him and provided Song remembers that he is a DM, I won't worry too much. Heck, Song was originally a CB, so he could chip in the role of CB when we need it during the games. Vidal would be terrific though.

With all these signings, there is no way we aren't finish in the top-2, so that makes me suspect the validity of the possibilities.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

if arsenal get close to benzema, vidal and mata we'll just swoop in and sign them all 8*D


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

^ Money City Inc.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Kiz said:


> etihad stadium deal worth a reported 400 mil.
> 
> goes towards ffp nicely.


They was talking about this yesterday. The full sponsorship isnt just for the stadium. They have also sponsored the surrounding area where Man city will be putting over £1b pounds of investment into community to make it a massive sporting campus (sponsored as the Etihad Campus).

Great news for Manchester tbh because eastlands area is a bit of a shithole in the immidiate surrounding area once you get past the asda.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

i wouldnt be shocked if we turn a profit this year. i dont think we'll spend THAT much on players, we will get more money from sponsors, champions league revenue and tv money, as well as more money from the premier league. with the new facilities we should make some more money, plus hopefully more people start coming in. it's unlikely, but possible. we need to reduce the wage bill however, that's probably the biggest killer right now.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

http://www.superdeporte.es/valencia/2011/07/08/oferta-mata/132933.html

There have been no bids for Mata, nor have there been bids for him. According to our president Manuel Llorente, he's in Valencia. All the rumours so far are bullshit.

But, Banega's leaving to Inter apparently. The problem is with Serie A teams, they are only allowed 1 non EU player, so there's some complications, but he's gonna leave eventually. Amazing player, absolutely fantastic, but he's such an immature dick, it's better if he leaves for the whole team.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I haven't seen any rumours that have indicated there have been bids. All his dad/agent has said is that there's been interest from us and a few other clubs, which is expected. He'll probably be bidded for multiple times in the window. Whether or not it's accepted is another thing.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

"Etihad are owned by the Abu Dhabi government and the airline's association with the City owner, Sheikh Mansour, a member of the Abu Dhabi royal family, will almost certainly prompt UEFA's Club Financial Control Panel, under the chairman-ship of former Belgian prime minister Jean-Luc Dehaene, to investigate."

That's from The Guardian, are City trying to bend the rules?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Basically Sheikh Mansour did a deal with himself.

Sheikh: Hi Mr Mansour, you already sponsor Man City. How would you feel about paying £400m to put the Etihad name on the City of Manchester stadium.
Sheikh: Definitely Mr Mansour, £400m it is. I'll transfer the money now.
Sheikh: Cheers Mr Mansour, it was great doing business with you.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

a football governing body looking at corruption.

wheres my pot and kettle.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MartinFromMars said:


> Laughed when I heard Etihad means United in Arabic.


Even if it did, who cares?

Durr hurr Ashley Cole has the same surname as Joe Cole!


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Nobody gave a crap that Etihad meant United when it was on City's shirts so why does it matter now?

Manchester United do not own the word united.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

City basically sponsoring themselves is disgusting. They better get sorted out before the FFP rules come in the bellends.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

um it's his half brother that owns the share, not him.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

City fucked over FC United's plans for a new ground in Newton Heath (significance of that location to them should be obvious), FC had raised the necessary community shares as well as grants until the council suddenly thought it necessary to 'review' the budget and subsequently dropped the funding....even though they've now promised FC more allocated funding for a new site.

City convieniently unvelied their grand redevelopment scheme not more than a day before FC's funding was cut.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Kiz said:


> um it's his half brother that owns the share, not him.


Cos that's sooooo different.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

its a different person, so yeah, it kinda is.

400 mil in the coffers, nice.


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Man City are going the extra mile to ctrlaltdelete everything English about the club.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Manchester City - ruining football since 2008.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

the whining is music to the ears.

liverpool have spent more than city this window. RUINING FOOTBALL, RUINING RUINING.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Sheikh Mansour: ''Here half-bro, have £400 million, as a gift, 'cos I'm nice like that.''

Half-bro: ''Thanks half-bro, I'd like to sponser your team, £400 million sound okay?''

Sheikh Mansour: ''Aww that's very kind of you. Yeah, £400 million sounds just about right for our prestigious, historic stadium.''


Fucking City :side:.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Kiz said:


> liverpool have spent more than city this window. RUINING FOOTBALL, RUINING RUINING.


Oh Kiz.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Ashley Young has been given Scholes's number 18 shirt for next season, de Gea has the No 1, and Jones has been given the No 4


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Jon Staley said:


> Man City are going the extra mile to ctrlaltdelete everything English about the club.


They did that when they actually won a trophy last season. That's the most un-English thing they could do.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Young has number 18? What number will we give Nasri/Modric/Sneijder? :hmm:


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

69 which is what most United fans will be wanting to do if we get them.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Razor King said:


> I'm a happy man if Cesc stays. He would boss La Liga with Barca, especially since he mastered the craft in the Premier League, but I'm hoping he stays. No player is as good as a motivated Cesc.
> 
> For Nasri, I'm hoping he leaves. I like him and he has all the tools to be the next midfield maestro but, with the money we get from him, we could get Mata and do away with a player who wants to be elsewhere. Plus, with Gervinho in, the wing position would be safe. You could say, Cesc wants out too, but Cesc is home grown, and he hasn't been as difficult as Nasri is being in the whole case.
> 
> By the way, Wenger could mean one or two potential world class players. I'd be fine with that. :side: I wouldn't consider the likes of Samba to be a top signing. So, by one or two, he could mean Mata and Benzema.
> 
> If we can hang on to Cesc, we really don't need much. Gervinho is on board for the winger/extra striker position. Chamakh would definitely be more pronounced this season, so up front, we would be good. If we do get Benzema, my God, we are winning the League!  What's important, we get a CB (Samba?), a LWB/LB (Enrique), and a replacement for Nasri (Mata?). Vidal would be amazing, but even if we lose out on him and provided Song remembers that he is a DM, I won't worry too much. Heck, Song was originally a CB, so he could chip in the role of CB when we need it during the games. Vidal would be terrific though.
> 
> With all these signings, there is no way we aren't finish in the top-2, so that makes me suspect the validity of the possibilities.


Yeah, I guess Wenger could mean he is bringing in replacements/squad players and buying a few top quality players. If Cesc & Nasri do leave we will have to get 4 8*D

No problem if either stay although I won't love Nasri as much. Will still love on Cesc all season.



Nas said:


> http://www.superdeporte.es/valencia/2011/07/08/oferta-mata/132933.html
> 
> There have been no bids for Mata, nor have there been bids for him. According to our president Manuel Llorente, he's in Valencia. All the rumours so far are bullshit.


No-one has said anything about formal bids but there has been interest.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

On mata Valencia have set their price at 25M euro and said any club willing to match it can talk to the player. 

Our speculation on current position is if Nasri AND Cesc leave we will meet it to show that we can still attract quality to the club. 

MY arguement here is why dont we just meet it as an attempt to appease Nasri who still hasn't commented on his future. Then sod Cesc off to R.Madrid move Nasri to his more favoured infield role and play Mata in Nasri's current role. Theres not much difference between

Arshavin Cesc Song Diaby Nasri and Arshavin Nasri Song Diaby Mata.

(even though personally id start Ramsey over Diaby)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Cesc isn't going to Real. If that did happen I would be shocked.

I do agree on buying Mata ASAP to show we can still attract and buy top quality players to the club.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Cesc isn't going to Real. If that did happen I would be shocked.
> 
> I do agree on buying Mata ASAP to show we can still attract and buy top quality players to the club.


So would i but they've made the best offer. Barca are just taking the piss so as ive said before id sit Cesc down tell him he's a cunt and we've accepted a bid form Madrid we will no longer be speaking to Barcelona so he's got two choices sign for R.Madrid or sign a renewal of his 6 year contract with a £55M release clause in it.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I like it Gunner, I like it a lot.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

next title...

Arsenal: Well, at least we'll always have youtube videos. :no:

According to a few titles, Ryo is the Japanese Cristano Ronaldo. Also known as Ryodinho. 







Dude looks RAW as hell. Nice dance moves...but that's only a small part of the game.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Ryo looks amazing. Mikey, know anything on his work permit?

Next title: Le Boss: Alan Pardew

8*D


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Ryo played well at feyenoord last season and wenger has said if he impresses enough in pre season he will stay at arsenal this season.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I'm much more excited by our current batch of youngsters than our last batch from a few years ago. Really excited to see Aneke & Afobe get given a chance in the Carling Cup or something to see how they link up in the big time.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

city to win the league


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

They're my pick for the moment. Might change come the start of the season though.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Off topic but I thought I'd spice this thread up a little. Who's everyone's FIFA teams? I usually alternate between Liverpool and Napoli (even though I hate the twats in real life). Hamsik, Cavani and Lavezzi as a front three are 8*D.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

i like to mix and match between psg, bremen and santos.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal, Lille and Bayern. I somtimes be really average teams and beat the twats who only pick real or barca.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Spurs or Atletico


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Sunderland, Hamburg and arsenal


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I usually pick the less glamourous Premier League teams and try to build them up. Blackpool, Newcastle and Stoke are regulars.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Udinese, Arsenal or Hearts. DNt play fifa much. Dnt even own a games console just play against mates occasionally


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

real madrid! benzema higuian ronaldo ozil alonso di maria quality to play on FIFA


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Don't have a specific team. When I play my cousin we just go random. So many shitty teams on the game, but it makes it challenging.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Grubbs89 said:


> real madrid! benzema higuian ronaldo ozil alonso di maria quality to play on FIFA


So you're one of those... :angry:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I tend to pick a different team each time, but I never play as Man Utd or Blues (B'ham C).


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I usually pick the less glamourous Premier League teams and try to build them up. Blackpool, Newcastle and Stoke are regulars.


Less glamourous? :side:

Use Newcastle, enjoy using HBA for long range efforts. Like Zenit St Petersburg for Vladimir Bystrov's lightning pace and Danny's skill.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> So you're one of those... :angry:


Ahh yes the natural enemy of Real Madrid spammers. 

Anyway don't really have a special team I moreso try to choose a team with the same amount of quality as my opponent. E.g Madrid I would be Chelsea, Athletico, Me Spurs/Liverpool etc...


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

My Stoke team on Master League are absolutely boss. In my third season. Won a Premier League and Europa League double in my second season. Fuller has hit 50 goals in 2 seasons 

*Begovic

Hengbart - Shawcross - Huth - Tiéné

Pennant - Jenas - Matuzalem - Ethrington

Fuller - Amauri​*
Got the likes of Brunt and Tim Cahill on the bench.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

always go United on FIFA.

Only other team I went was Forest on manager mode once, went to my first United away game at their ground so just decided to pick them as a small team to build up.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> My Stoke team on *Master League* are absolutely boss. In my third season. Won a Premier League and Europa League double in my second season. Fuller has hit 50 goals in 2 seasons
> 
> *Begovic
> 
> Hengbart - Shawcross - Huth - Tiéné
> 
> Pennant - Jenas - Matuzalem - Ethrington
> 
> Fuller - Amauri​*
> Got the likes of Brunt and Tim Cahill on the bench.


You're a Pro Evo guy?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> You're a Pro Evo guy?


Yep, always have been.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Pro-Evo killed FIFA for so long. Went really bad for a while compared to FIFA and was improved last year. 

But that's a media cliche. :side:


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> Yep, always have been.


I started off Fifa from around about '98-03, then switched when Pro Evo 3 came out because the gameplay was so much better and stuck with them right up until FIFA '10 came out, I just couldn't bear Pro Evo any more. I used to love it and defend it to the tilt over FIFA but since FIFA have taken Pro Evo's best features and combined with their own, I had no reason to stick with Pro Evo.

I admire your loyalty despite its shitness though.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

FIFA is the more realistic game and I accept that, but I don't have fun playing it so what's the point? At the end of the day, gaming is meant to be fun and I have a lot more fun playing Pro Evo than FIFA. Plus Master League still owns any career mode on FIFA.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I guess someone has to give Pro Evo some love.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

PES just hasn't been the same since switching to the next gen (or do we call it current gen now?) consoles.


----------



## wabak

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

PES 2011 is a much, much better game than FIFA 11.

It's also more 'realistic' in the sense of representing the game better, not through licenses tho ofc.

edit: and yeah upto PES 2011 FIFA was a better game, just they dropped off from the great FIFA 08/09 to 10, who had the worst goal keepers I have ever seen in a football game... and that's just one of the hundreds of issues that game had. FIFA 11 improved the keepers but kept most of the issues, where as PES 2011 was such an improvement over PES 10 it was unreal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Joel said:


> PES just hasn't been the same since switching to the next gen (or do we call it current gen now?) consoles.


Pretty much this really. Pro went down hill i'd say when Pro Evo 09 came out. I had loved pro since then and preffered it to Fifa but fifa just stepped up big time after that.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I play PES all the time. Even though FIFA is the better game, I just enjoy PES more. Its more fun.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Bayern is my main team on FIFA. Love torturing people online with Gomez, Robben and Ribery.

United and Tottenham are my usual other two teams.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Benjo™ said:


> *Bayern is my main team on FIFA. Love torturing people online with Gomez, Robben and Ribery.*
> 
> United and Tottenham are my usual other two teams.


(Y) such a class team to play as on fifa.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Who is the lady in Benjo's signature? :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

brooke adams

she was in that dance thing with kelly kelly and layla on ecw a couple of years back.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Who is the lady in Benjo's signature? :side:


Brooke Adams/Tessmacher, who is a god.


----------



## wabak

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Pic of her dad










8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

That's Brooke Adams? Damn she looks different there.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



> Europe's leading clubs will petition UEFA to block Manchester City's new £400million endorsement deal.
> They want City's ground and shirt sponsorship contract with Etihad Airlines outlawed because they believe it has been artificially inflated in an attempt to balance the books.
> 
> UEFA's new Financial Fair Play rules insist clubs live within their means and City, who have incurred losses of £213.5m over the last two years, had little hope of complying before the huge deal.
> The governing body also demand that clubs demonstrate they have received market value for any deal, to prevent owners from subsidising clubs through companies that are closely associated with them. UEFA's Independent Club Financial Control Panel will investigate the Etihad deal but rivals want to pressure them into action. If UEFA do outlaw the deal, boss Roberto Mancini could see his spending plans curtailed.
> 
> Opposition clubs have been emboldened by the fact the contract is a world record, outstripping even the remarkable £18m-a-year stadium naming rights deal the New Yorks Mets, a much-more established sports brand, have with Citibank.
> The fact that Etihad was set up by the Emir of Abu Dhabi, Sheik Khalifa, who is the brother of City's owner, Sheik Mansour, has also fuelled their suspicions.
> Etihad is the national airline carrier of Abu Dhabi and itself has never made a profit since it was formed in 2003, though it is expected to make money this year.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ter-Citys-400m-deal-vetoed.html#ixzz1RjgpNlOS


Not sure what UEFA can do but I hope they stop it somehow.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

^ Good to hear. What UEFA can actually do is another thing although what Citeh are doing should not be allowed.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Bitter Clubs i bet.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Nowt bitter about it really. City are practically sponsoring themselves, it's not fair.

Anyway just seen that the source is the Daily Fail so I'm not so sure I should believe this.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Citeh have been "unfair" since 2008, and will continue to be so for years to come.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> Off topic but I thought I'd spice this thread up a little. Who's everyone's FIFA teams? I usually alternate between Liverpool and Napoli (even though I hate the twats in real life). Hamsik, Cavani and Lavezzi as a front three are 8*D.


Mostly Sevilla. Fabiano, Capel, Navas. Do work. Now that Fabiano is gone, I might have to find a new club for FIFA12. Sometimes I'd use Napoli. 

Nothing brings a smile more than beating Barca, Real, or Chelsea with those two.

Heard PES11 was much improved, and the best PES in a long while. FIFA11 was a utter disappointment. Still a fine game, but there are some glaring problems. Mostly AI-related. Sounds like FIFA12 has addressed those issues, and will correct them. Not sure what's up with PES12. I'm just glad there are two major football games, to keep the competition level high. It's a shame that PES cannot acquire rights. If PES had the same teams as FIFA, it would be very interesting to see how the game developers would counter each other.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Mostly Sevilla. Fabiano, Capel, Navas. Do work. Now that Fabiano is gone, I might have to find a new club for FIFA12. Sometimes I'd use Napoli.
> 
> Nothing brings a smile more than beating Barca, Real, or Chelsea with those two.
> 
> Heard PES11 was much improved, and the best PES in a long while. FIFA11 was a utter disappointment. Still a fine game, but there are some glaring problems. Mostly AI-related. Sounds like FIFA12 has addressed those issues, and will correct them. Not sure what's up with PES12. I'm just glad there are two major football games, to keep the competition level high. It's a shame that PES cannot acquire rights. If PES had the same teams as FIFA, it would be very interesting to see how the game developers would counter each other.


I don't know what the hell happened with PES. Went from being way superior to FIFA, too complete shit in just a few years.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

complacency?

it's a bad, bad thing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

the whinging is music to my ears.

if it's so bad, then why were we able to sponsor our own kits.


----------



## wabak

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Mostly Sevilla. Fabiano, Capel, Navas. Do work. Now that Fabiano is gone, I might have to find a new club for FIFA12. Sometimes I'd use Napoli.
> 
> Nothing brings a smile more than beating Barca, Real, or Chelsea with those two.
> 
> Heard PES11 was much improved, and the best PES in a long while. FIFA11 was a utter disappointment. Still a fine game, but there are some glaring problems. Mostly AI-related. Sounds like FIFA12 has addressed those issues, and will correct them. Not sure what's up with PES12. I'm just glad there are two major football games, to keep the competition level high. It's a shame that PES cannot acquire rights. If PES had the same teams as FIFA, it would be very interesting to see how the game developers would counter each other.


The stuff coming out about FIFA 12 so far seems to indicate otherwise (not talking about press releases/previews etc as every year they are the same, BEST GAME EVER NO PROBLEMS then come the next release it has all these problems) but from gamechangers etc (people who give feedback and get to play early) apparently a lot of the issues still remain, but I am hopeful they'll up their game as from people that have played PES 12 (again, not previews etc) it's shaping up to be really great.

I'm just hoping we've got 2 great football games to play this year.

btw, I've got the majority of real kits in PES on the 360, all you need is a USB stick and an option file (people create the kits, they look awesome) and you're sorted, but yeh that isn't that wide spread and it'd definitely be interesting.

about the city thing, who cares really? it won't change the fact that they'll still spend ridiculous amounts of money all the time. Unless it's about something completely different idk.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

FIFA 11 is such a disappointment, but I still play it because I'm used to the FIFA series. I go around with teams like Fiorentina, Lazio, Athetico, and Arsenal. I played with the likes of Wigan too and won the league.  It was fun.


----------



## wabak

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I love the clubs online with mates, think we got up to around 30 cup wins online.  anyone else got a club?

It's still the main reason why I buy FIFA every year... and they nearly fucked it with 11, assholes.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Swansea and Stoke away moved to 5.30pm. Hate when Sky and ESPN piss around with kick off times but at least this will ensure plenty of time in the pubs.

Everton away is the standard 12pm kick off time as it has been since 2005 because they're afraid of a repeat incident. 12pm kick off should be outlawed


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Glad to see i'm not the only person here who prefers pes over fifa. I rarely play it online but my fav time to onle was Ajax(well before the winter transfer).


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Our first game televised (thought it might be), now at 5.30. 

Have to wait an extra 2 and a half hours for our season to start


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

you're playing QPR away at 8pm, can see 2000 Georides kipping at Euston station overnight

Think I recall Sunderland playing in London at 12pm once, that was a joke given the distance they'd have to cover.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

For the most part I can't stand PES and probably never will. For me I just want a realistic football game, and FIFA is that. PES 11 was a big improvement but I still prefer FIFA to it.

I do get frustrated with the AI every now and then (e.g. my midfielders being nowhere to be found when the ball is cleared out of the area, but still within volleying range) but that's usually only when I'm behind or in a big-pressure situation. Other than that and FIFA not being able to license Champions League, I really don't have any problems with the game.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

We get all the games televised here. You jelly, Poms? :side:


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Evo said:


> For the most part I can't stand PES and probably never will. For me I just want a realistic football game, and FIFA is that. PES 11 was a big improvement but I still prefer FIFA to it.
> 
> I do get frustrated with the AI every now and then (e.g. my midfielders being nowhere to be found when the ball is cleared out of the area, but still within volleying range) but that's usually only when I'm behind or in a big-pressure situation. Other than that and FIFA not being able to license Champions League, I really don't have any problems with the game.


The only problem I have with AI is the computer being too easy to beat, even at legendary. Granted I won't always hammer them like 4 or 5-0, more like 1-0 or 2-0 most of the time, but still.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



BkB Hulk said:


> We get all the games televised here. You jelly, Poms? :side:


Nope, since I can actually attend games. (Y) You jelly?



Segunda Caida said:


> you're playing QPR away at 8pm, can see 2000 Georides kipping at Euston station overnight
> 
> Think I recall Sunderland playing in London at 12pm once, that was a joke given the distance they'd have to cover.


We had to play Plymouth on a monday night the day we won the league last year. Sky wanted the trophy presentation to be given then too just so they could televise it, so ridiculous.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I wasn't talking to the Frenchies. 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

with all the frenchies, shouldnt newcastle be le surrenders and wear all white?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Pretty sure Mikey said no XENOPHOBIA.

:banplz:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

don't hate on the cheese eating surrender monkeys.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> The only problem I have with AI is the computer being too easy to beat, even at legendary. Granted I won't always hammer them like 4 or 5-0, more like 1-0 or 2-0 most of the time, but still.


It's a good deal for Arsenal fans, though. They can play pretty football and actually win games! 8*D

On a serious note, though, it certainly may be that way for some people, but assuredly it isn't for everyone. While you and I can do that, I have plenty of friends that can't. I think generally they've done well setting the difficulty and in fact, one of the first things I heard from David Rutter in his E3 Q&A is that legendary regulars are going to be met with a higher difficulty in FIFA 12. I welcome the challenge. BRING YOUR EVENING, BRING YOUR RAIN, STOKE.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Evo said:


> It's a good deal for Arsenal fans, though. They can play pretty football and actually win games! 8*D
> 
> On a serious note, though, it certainly may be that way for some people, but assuredly it isn't for everyone. While you and I can do that, I have plenty of friends that can't. I think generally they've done well setting the difficulty and in fact, one of the first things I heard from David Rutter in his E3 Q&A is that legendary regulars are going to be met with a higher difficulty in FIFA 12. I welcome the challenge. * BRING YOUR EVENING, BRING YOUR RAIN, STOKE.*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Magsimus said:


> Nope, since I can actually attend games. (Y) You jelly?


I was at Aston Villa vs Man City last season, Darren Bent's debut. Kiz would have enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Well the calculations have been made. Essien is out for 6 months


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*










"fuck this you told me 3 months!!!!"


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Well, if there's ever a way to find good in this, it's that we won't be releasing Mikel. Time for him to step up, again.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Evo said:


> Well, if there's ever a way to find good in this, it's that we won't be releasing Mikel. Time for him to step up, again.


Indeed. Ramires needs to continue to grow as well. If we do end up with Modric, then the midfield will be him, Lamps, Rambo, Obi and hopefully Josh gets a few cameos here and there. Yossi can also play a bit deeper if needed.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Yossi could link up with Torres at Chelsea.

Possible midfield of Frank, Ramires, Modric. Looks good.

+Arsenal trademarked RAMBO for Ramsey


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Yossi could link up with Torres at Chelsea.
> 
> Possible midfield of Frank, Ramires, Modric. Looks good.
> 
> *+Arsenal trademarked RAMBO for Ramsey *


How about we let them fight over it


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Ramires needs a nickname that alludes to his obvious likeness to a marathon runner, in his energy filled displays. And looks.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Vader13 said:


> Ramires needs a nickname that alludes to his obvious likeness to a marathon runner, in his energy filled displays. And looks.


Actually, he was nicknamed the Blue Kenyan - blue was the colour of his kit (Cruzeiro or something) and the Kenyan part is because of how Kenya produces marathon runners.

But I prefer Rambo :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Joel said:


> How about we let them fight over it












Mikel is quality in this.

"I ain't doing shit!"


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Arsenal are top of the league as things stand. *IT'S ON!!*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> Arsenal are top of the league as things stand. *IT'S ON!!*


Usually sing this on opening day :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Mikel is quality in this.
> 
> "I ain't doing shit!"


That is rather great, but I raise you the pure awesomeness of Super Mario:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Joel said:


> That is rather great, but I raise you the pure awesomeness of Super Mario:


BALOTELLI DA GAWD.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Joel said:


> That is rather great, but I raise you the pure awesomeness of Super Mario:


This is just superb. 

This seriously needs a "I don't give a fuck" if it hasn't already.

Probably the second funniest Citeh related thing of the season behind this:






Just fantastic.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Poor Essien. He is a quality player but seems a bit injury prone.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

A bit? Isn't this like his 3rd or 4th serious knee injury in as many years?

Like I said a couple of days ago, I'd sell him once he's fit again while I still can.


----------



## Alberto del Rio

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

few years ago they sold Parker and bought Essien. fast forward, Parker is the reigning player of the year and Essien having a career threatening injury. He was never the player he was after his 1st injury though.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Alberto del Rio said:


> few years ago they sold Parker and bought Essien. fast forward, Parker is the reigning player of the year and Essien having a career threatening injury. He was never the player he was after his 1st injury though.


Parker is the most overrated player in England. He's also on a Championship team right now.

You ever see him play in Europe for Chelsea? A fish out of water.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*










"I see you in Manchester again, you die."










FML










g2g


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Joel said:


> That is rather great, but I raise you the pure awesomeness of Super Mario:


Well this is just spectacular.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Sucks about Essien. Probably gonna have another forgettable season whenever he returns next year. Mikel is gonna start often again. Mikel wasn't that great last year either, but I'll attribute that to limited playing time.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Berbarito said:


> "I see you in Manchester again, you die."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FML
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g2g


Very good :lmao.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

One of the best ones yet. That and the Arsene/Kenny French vs English one when Fergie's there grinning at the end saying Mexican. Good lolz.



> Parker is the most overrated player in England. He's also on a Championship team right now.


He's right up there, but there are still others far less talented than Parker who get overrated just as bad.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Like Wesley Brown? :side:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Like John Terry 8*D.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

How can you lot talk football after that ending to RAW? 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I'm fairly sure a lot of the guys in here don't actually watch wrestling anymore. Plus it's not on here until tomorrow. At the moment I'm watching BULLY BEATDOWN.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I watched that show the other day. Pretty funny shit. Also, I'm only on this site for the football chat. I'm willing to bet at least 3,000 of my posts on this forum over the years have been in the sports section about football.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

how many goals will you be scoring this season maroune?










none? what does arsene think about that?


----------



## Escobar

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Wow, never realised there was such a strong football following on WF.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Kiz said:


> how many goals will you be scoring this season maroune?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none? what does arsene think about that?


This top one is just brilliant.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Samee is banned?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

That's what humbled means. Perma as well.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Leave the memories alone. 



Stringer said:


> Usually sing this on opening day :lmao


It won't last very long (Y) (won't be top anyway since it's the late kick off).


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Wonder what he did to get banned?

Anyway, I like Rio's idea to replace the Community Shield...



> Baseball All-Star game tonight, tv coverage is quality. We need a PL All-Star game too...the powers that be let's talk + develop this....





> fans vote for north vs south All-Star teams to play against each other at end of the season #premierleagueallstarsgame


Sounds good to me, something different.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

wouldnt happen, managers would kick up a fuss about players getting injured.

they already whinge enough when some of them play for their country.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

True. Though a game like that would be fantastic, you know the managers would kick up a fuss.

Especially when a time when people are starting to suggest getting rid of the baseball all-star game.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*


------------Cech-------------
Sagna--Terry--Vermaelen--Cole
------Essien----Modric-------
Nasri-----Fabregas-------Bale
---------Van Persie----------

Subs:
Friedel
Ivanovic
Dawson
Wilshere
Walcott
Van Der Vaart
Drogba​
Bring it on, you northern pricks!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

GK: Reina

RB: Rafael/Richards
CB: Kompany
CB: Vidic
LB: Baines

MF: Carrick
MF: Gerrard
MF: Toure

RW: Suarez
ST: Rooney
LW: Nani

The northern side might look something like that.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Joel said:


> ------------Cech-------------
> Sagna--Terry--Vermaelen--Cole
> ------Essien----Modric-------
> Nasri-----Fabregas-------Bale
> ---------Van Persie----------
> 
> Subs:
> Friedel
> Ivanovic
> Dawson
> Wilshere
> Walcott
> Van Der Vaart
> Drogba​
> Bring it on, you northern pricks!


(Y) The north would get smashed.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I'd rather play Barton than Carrick. Not me hating the guy but the thought of him being in an all-star team is dreadful.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Kiz said:


> how many goals will you be scoring this season maroune?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none? what does arsene think about that?


Pretty funny, should do one for EDIN the mighty FLOP 8*D



gooner. said:


> Wow, never realised there was such a strong football following on WF.


Another Arsenal fan 



@Magsimus - Arsenal same old beating of Newcastle. BOOM BOOM CHEIKH CHEIKH THA ROOM.



The North :lmao You only live 'round the coooooooooorner! North would get smashed with those lineups.



Samee got banned? Superb.



Few more top signings for Arsenal and anything is possible if we keep Cesc & Nasri and the board decide to part with a fiver for a change.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

*Reina

Johnson - Vidic - Kompany - Evra

Yaya Toure - Gerrard

Nani - Suarez - Silva

Rooney​*
This team would smash you southern softies.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

What did Samee get banned for? Gonna miss having a level-headed guy like him around here. (well, level-headed in the football threads anyways)


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

:lmao @ Saame getting Perma Banned. 

Damn the southside looks good but would get raped by the North side it's not funny.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

^ Why would it? It's just as good as the southern side. You don't half chat some shit.


Evo said:


> What did Samee get banned for? Gonna miss having a level-headed guy like him around here. (well, level-headed in the football threads anyways)


Calling someone a homosexual. Seriously, that was it. Laughable when you consider all the insults you see on here.

It is a shame. One of the few people in this thread who you could have a proper intelligent football conversation with.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> Calling someone a homosexual. Seriously, that was it. Laughable when you consider all the insults you see on here.
> 
> It is a shame. One of the few people in this thread who you could have a proper intelligent football conversation with.


That it? GLAAD running this place damn. Surely must be more too it, Probably had a shitload of active infractions. from before that all just added up.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

He fell foul of the apparent political correctness that is starting to overcome this forum due to some over sensitive DEFINITELY NOT GAY PEOPLE!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Banning of words on a forum is absolutely hilarious.



Joel said:


> ------------Cech-------------
> Sagna--Terry--Vermaelen--Cole
> ------Essien----Modric-------
> Nasri-----Fabregas-------Bale
> ---------Van Persie----------
> 
> Subs:
> Friedel
> Ivanovic
> Dawson
> Wilshere
> Walcott
> Van Der Vaart
> Drogba​
> Bring it on, you northern pricks!


Epic. They should really put that idea into work. 99% more interesting than a Community Shield.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> ^ Why would it? It's just as good as the southern side. You don't half chat some shit.
> 
> Calling someone a homosexual. Seriously, that was it. Laughable when you consider all the insults you see on here.
> 
> It is a shame. *One of the few people in this thread who you could have a proper intelligent football conversation with.*


You mean a guy who was also a Liverpool fan with the same thoughts?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Now that the Team Gerrard tag-team has broken up due to Samee being future endeavoured will you be having a singles run, MMN?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Vader13 said:


> Now that the Team Gerrard tag-team has broken up due to Samee being future endeavoured will you be having a singles run, MMN?


I'll have you know that I have been a singles star since 2006, I teamed up with Samee to give the tag-division some credibility and to put him over.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> ^ Why would it? It's just as good as the southern side. You don't half chat some shit.
> 
> Calling someone a homosexual. Seriously, that was it. Laughable when you consider all the insults you see on here.
> 
> It is a shame. One of the few people in this thread who you could have a proper intelligent football conversation with.


The southern side is better. You could have a proper intelligent football conversation with him if the conversation was not about liverpool.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I don't think it's much better, certainly not to the extent that some of you were making out. The Northern team is brilliant too.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> *^ Why would it? It's just as good as the southern side. You don't half chat some shit.
> *
> Calling someone a homosexual. Seriously, that was it. Laughable when you consider all the insults you see on here.
> 
> It is a shame. One of the few people in this thread who you could have a proper intelligent football conversation with.


Was that to my post? If so I messed up the first time and agreed that the North side is better than the south side even though the southside is pretty damn strong.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Was that to my post? If so I messed up the first time and agreed that the North side is better than the south side even though the southside is pretty damn strong.


Not to start anything but you're one of the best Liverpool posters here and he's saying you chat shit?

HEEL TURN.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Not to start anything but you're one of the best Liverpool posters here and he's saying you chat shit?
> 
> HEEL TURN.


You only like Liverpool fans who pipe down, accept your bullshit and don't call you out on all the ridiculous shite you post.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> You only like Liverpool fans who pipe down, accept your bullshit and don't call you out on all the *ridiculous shite you post.*


Like proving you wrong on most things Liverpool? 

CHARLIES'S WORLD CLASS.

Get over it and ctfd.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Like proving you wrong on most things Liverpool?
> 
> CHARLIES'S WORLD CLASS.
> 
> Get over it and ctfd.


Proving me wrong how? Do tell, oh wise one. I've tried to end this "feud" you keep attempting to start on several occasions but you can't let it go. I've posted plenty of fair, good posts in here but you always try to start an argument which is pretty sad. Said a few times I'm willing to bury the hatchet, despite you posting some horrible stuff about Hillsborough.

I've never said he's world class either but continue to make stuff up. It wouldn't be a Stringer post without bullshit and ALL CAPS.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


> Proving me wrong how? Do tell, oh wise one. I've tried to end this "feud" you keep attempting to start on several occasions but you can't let it go. I've posted plenty of fair, good posts in here but you always try to start an argument which is pretty sad. Said a few times I'm willing to bury the hatchet, despite you posting some horrible stuff about Hillsborough.


Feud blow off post son.

And for the record I don't know what "horrible" stuff I have said about Hillsborough, and I am not discussing it further for other reasons.

You need to stop taking things to heart. Most of the stuff you say is laughable so most stuff has to be taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> Most of the stuff you say are laughable so most stuff has to be taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



MMN said:


>


fpalm

Again. fpalm

MMN fpalm

You seriously need to ctfd. Without Samee noone can back up your bullshit.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Stringer said:


> fpalm
> 
> Again. fpalm
> 
> MMN fpalm
> 
> You seriously need to ctfd. Without Samee noone can back up your bullshit.


Stop trollin' son. It got boring a long time a go.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

United fans only want this Northern/Southern thing so that for once they can enjoy seeing SUAREZ dominate.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Seriously, i look into this thread and again Stringer is at it again with the Liverpool fans.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Seriously, i look into this thread and again Stringer is at it again with the Liverpool fans.


He's just a troll. Unfortunately he gets away with it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Mikey if the next thread title doesn't include Chelsea, you are a xenophobic, ok?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Chelsea: What you get when you cross a ******, old people and BIG MAN

or

Chelsea: Remember when we last won the prem? Our players don't


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Chelsea: Roman's Yacht and Fernando Torres Career. The Sink Test.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Chelsea: I see what you did there.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

They might win it, but there will definitely be worries along the way.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

Monobrow United: Bosingwa's season in review.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

oooooooo shit.

new titles time!

best part of the week.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*

I look forward to Mikey's titles more than Chelsea's shit transfer rumors.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Where Sunday is Ladies Night! Unibrows welcome! (Prem thread)*

for the record...

torres = lady


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Where Sunday is Ladies Night! Unibrows welcome! (Prem thread)*

Terry = ******


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: Where Sunday is Ladies Night! Unibrows welcome! (Prem thread)*

For the record, the new titles are underwhelming Mikey. Revert to previous plz.

OR rename it the WESLEY BROWN Appreciation Society. (Y).


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Where Sunday is Ladies Night! Unibrows welcome! (Prem thread)*

eh, cant win them all.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: Where Sunday is Ladies Night! Unibrows welcome! (Prem thread)*

I know, just ask Arsene Wenger 8*D.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Where Sunday is Ladies Night! Unibrows welcome! (Prem thread)*

aye, so very true.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

I fucking love you Mikey


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

i hear that so often..

i wondered why the threads have been slow lately ... Samee got humbled. Shame. I enjoyed it.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

Why don't you unban him then?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

The thread has become like Arsenal's season. Rapidly growing during the first part. Slow as a turtle in the points count in the last half.


----------



## Rush

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

thread titles are a dud Mike,


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

^ Agreed. Very underwhelmed.

Joey Barton denied visa to go to USA tour. May royally fuck up his pre-season.


----------



## Rush

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

Indeed. 1. Brown isn't good, but nor is he bad enough to make a funny appreciation thread about (as opposed to Heskey or Ameobi etc) and 2. no one cares about Modric/Spurs being petty. 










you let me down son.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

Barton :lmao i wonder why hes been denied a visa


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

The new censors prevent me from saying what I usually would about Wesley.



Razor King said:


> The thread has become like Arsenal's season. Rapidly growing during the first part. Slow as a turtle in the points count in the last half.


:lmao


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

Everyone hating on Wesley "The hardest man in Manchester and now also Sunderland" Brown :lmao.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

new sensors?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

censors*

Everyone can now appreciate the greatness that is WESLEY BROWN.

Appreciate plz.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

Barca are lucky that Sunderland aren't in the CL. Brown would have had Messi in his right pocket and Xavi/Iniesta would be trembling--just at the sight of Brown.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

Brown, Brown will tear you apart....again.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*



Razor King said:


> Barca are lucky that Sunderland aren't in the CL. *Brown would have had Messi in his right pocket* and Xavi/Iniesta would be trembling--just at the sight of Brown.


Funny because in 2008 he did exactly that.


----------



## haribo

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

Brown's still got Leo in his back pocket from April 08 8*D.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

Can we have the BEBE appreciation thread next?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

How about the Wesley Brown/Mask of Shola/Bebe appreciation thread?


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

this thread is out of control.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

No see, Brown is actually a good player, listing him in such a sentence would be an insult.

Mask of Shola :lmao.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

Chelsea have a title for half a night? WTF. The Spurs title is pretty good but there is nothing to appreciate about Wes Brown.


----------



## Rush

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

are you saying BEBE isn't good?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

It's the longest you'll have any title for this season, Rockhead, so stop your complaining.


----------



## Heel

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

Can we just call this the Premier League thread again instead of the unfunny shite we've had recently?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

How about "The Pre-Season talk thread"....


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

Wes Brown is alright but where is this guys appreciation thread? Even he seems puzzled at the lack of one....


----------



## Kenny

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

where's the appreciation for MAME DIOUF


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Wes Brown is alright but where is this guys appreciation thread? Even he seems puzzled at the lack of one....


Name it the Wesley & O'Shea hour appreciation thread.

I would be happy


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> How about the Wesley Brown/Mask of Shola/Bebe appreciation thread?


"last season Shola scored and assisted more league goals than Luka Modric. Playmaker"

Where's our £40m bid?

The power of the Mackem Slayer can not be controlled.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

Premier League Years keeps me alive over the summer. No joke.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> "last season Shola scored and assisted more league goals than Luka Modric. Playmaker"
> 
> Where's our £40m bid?
> 
> The power of the Mackem Slayer can not be controlled.


The Mask of Shola will strike again.....sadly 




Berbarito said:


> Premier League Years keeps me alive over the summer. No joke.


Same here bud, my brother hates me watching it as i watch it every year.


----------



## Joel

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Same here bud, my brother hates me watching it as i watch it every year.


You should slap your brother. Premier League Years is great.

Especially when you have Sky Anytime+ and can just download them and watch at anytime.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

Its fine Joel, i'll just have to beat him on Fifa then 8*D. There is a thing on SkyAnytime+ called "Footballs Richest Prize" basically like Premier League Years but for the Championship instead.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Seriously, i look into this thread and again Stringer is at it again with the Liverpool fans.


I was actually complimenting a Liverpool fan before MMN came again :lmao 



Berbarito said:


> Premier League Years keeps me alive over the summer. No joke.


This 

Beat the Malaysia XI 4-0 - QUADRUPLE awaits.


----------



## Evo

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

It's funny that we bring up Brown having Messi in his back pocket...

Because Brown's gone to Sunderland now, this naturally means he'll soon be on his way to Stoke.

I think you all know what I'm getting at here. :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> It's funny that we bring up Brown having Messi in his back pocket...
> 
> Because Brown's gone to Sunderland now, this naturally means he'll soon be on his way to Stoke.
> 
> I think you all know what I'm getting at here. :side:


The feeder club comes crawling back to pick up more Sunderland players.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

I feel like Wes Brown has his rape face on for me in the above sig ^^


----------



## Evo

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> The feeder club comes crawling back to pick up more Sunderland players.


Not quite what I was getting at...

But if you had guessed something along the lines of "rainy night in Stoke," I would've accepted your answer.

Because the truth is, we all know how Barca will be doomed if they ever have to face it. And with Wesley Brown at Sunderland, his chances of going to Stoke have increased by 200%. If and when Brown finally arrives at Stoke, there is surely no chance for Barca to survive!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*



Rockhead said:


> I feel like Wes Brown has his rape face on for me in the above sig ^^


Why do you think i have it as my sig then? 8*D its to warn the younger users of this forum, don't trust Wesley Brown when he says, i'll have you in my back pocket.



Evo said:


> Not quite what I was getting at...
> 
> But if you had guessed something along the lines of "rainy night in Stoke," I would've accepted your answer.
> 
> Because the truth is, we all know how Barca will be doomed if they ever have to face it. And with Wesley Brown at Sunderland, his chances of going to Stoke have increased by 200%. If and when Brown finally arrives at Stoke, there is surely no chance for Barca to survive!


Brown it doesn't matter what team he plays for, he'll have Messi in his back pocket, he'll have Ronaldo in his back pocket...hell he'll have The Mask of Shola in his back pocket.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*



MMN said:


> Can we just call this the Premier League thread again instead of the unfunny shite we've had recently?


No.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

The thread titles are underwhelming this week but I'm willing to forgive it for the Liverpool - linked with Mata & Zapata, ending up with Downing & Adam. True that


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

I liked my Chelsea title. Damn that persuasive bastard Renegade.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

What was the Chel$ki title?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/9956704-post1591.html


----------



## Nige™

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> where's the appreciation for MAME DIOUF


Over here. I damn appreciate the fact I won't have to see the waste of space in a Rovers shirt ever again.

Yep the thread titles aren't great. Maybe they should be changed to accommodate the humblings of the Liverpool fans we've had to say goodbye to, who lets up hope don't rejoin. Something like, "Premier League 2011: Losing Liverpool fans by the hour - If Carslberg did threads, they'd probably be the best threads in the world!"

Only joking. The Liverpool fans left are actually alright, all Australian too now I'm sure!


----------



## Vader

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee


----------



## CGS

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Over here. I damn appreciate the fact I won't have to see the waste of space in a Rovers shirt ever again.
> 
> Yep the thread titles aren't great. Maybe they should be changed to accommodate the humblings of the Liverpool fans we've had to say goodbye to, who lets up hope don't rejoin. Something like, "Premier League 2011: Losing Liverpool fans by the hour - If Carslberg did threads, they'd probably be the best threads in the world!"
> 
> *Only joking. The Liverpool fans left are actually alright, all Australian too now I'm sure!*


I'm probably the only Liverpool fan here left not from Australia damn. 




Vader13 said:


> Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee


Creative, I like it.


----------



## Evo

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/9956704-post1591.html


Disappointing effort, Mikey.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee


Petition starts here. Change it Mikey.:agree:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

prem or transfer?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

Prem and modify this one to Wes Brown sucks as just as much Carrick! Sorry Adam:side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

Let me and shepard enjoy this thread title a little longer.....


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*

hope that was long enough...


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> hope that was long enough...


Well, at least the great Wesley was appreciated for today 8*D...coming soon the John O'Shea appreciation thread.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

about to watch this United vs New England Revolution (MLS) friendly. United going big.

Lindegaard; Fabio, Vidic, Evans, Rafael; Nani, Carrick, Anderson, Young; Rooney; Berbatov


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Its now? If the Brazil Copa America game is on, I'm gonna have to miss it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

another half-hour


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

At this point, the stoke vs barca match needs to happen. its the last big draw match.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm looking forward to seeing how Young performs. I've always been a fan of the guy so it will be interesting to see how he does tonight.

Also glad to see Nani starting on the right wing, which is the position he shined in last season.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I feel bad that MMN is banned now. 4 years ago he bought my WF membership thing over a bet whether Spurs would finish above Arsenal for the 06/07 season. I was genuinely surprised when he came through with it too.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao @ the title


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

staley is perma banned too

:hb


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Good to see United have fielded a strong team in their first friendly


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> Good to see United have fielded a strong team in their first friendly


The whole squad is pretty strong to be fair. 

Anderson really needs to lay off the pies. Fabio is absolutely fucking class.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

halftime. united look like ass. to be expected though, seeing as it the first preseason match.

young started on the left then went to the right. it'll be interesting to see how he's used throughout the season. though, i feel like both valencia and nani are superior players.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

United looked decent and kept possession well but they just didn't look that threatening in the final third. Berbatov had a good chance but couldn't put it away.

Our defence haven't needed to do anything so far and our midfield has looked strong. Fabio has done well on the left and has created some chances for us along with Young, who did well and provided some dangerous crosses. 

It's the first pre-season match though so it's to be expected that United haven't put in a five star team performance.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Decent first half, should have had a couple of goals, few good crosses from Young.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Rooney, berbatov and vidic coming off, macheda, owen and rio coming on.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

3-1 now, Macheda with 2 (still 19!), Owen with the other. Mansally for the New England.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I really like the last name "Macheda."


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I always said the worst thing that happened Macheda's development was the Villa goal. It seemed to go to his head and the crazy progress he was making through the ranks stalled, still not convinced he'll make it but he can take a chance when he gets it.

The Brazilians have all looked good. Maybe trying to prove a point with their national team struggling in Copa America (Currently drawing with an Antonio Valencia-less Ecuador).


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lovely goal by park, great pass from giggs to set it up, 4-1


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao at the title.

some people can't handle the banter i guess


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Good stuff from United; some of the passing in that second half was fantastic. Owen's goal was good, Macheda scored two goals with his second being a neat little strike in the corner of the net and Park's goal was a team effort. After nearly messing up, Obertan recovered, did his little trickery and slotted the ball to Giggs who set up Park perfectly.

A good outcome and the United team looked strong.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*






''Oh, the chip! Gorgeous!'' :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao brilliant title.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

obertan SHOWING OFF HIS SKILLS


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Gabriel THE MAN OF A 1000 STEPOVERS Obertan.

Classy goal tbf.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> ^ Agreed. Very underwhelmed.
> 
> Joey Barton denied visa to go to USA tour. May royally fuck up his pre-season.


Nile Ranger too, didn't think he'd have a conviction.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

America can't handle Nile Ranger's swagger.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: WESLEY BROWN appreciation thread. (prem thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Let me and shepard enjoy this thread title a little longer.....


8*D good old Wes.


Jesus I go away for 2 days and these two threads explode :no:


Away for a fortnight on Saturday, can't wait to see how much it goes up by when I'm back 





Jobbed_Out said:


> Nile Ranger too, didn't think he'd have a conviction.


They were scared. He's too Gangsta for them...


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

They banned him as they don't want a footballer in their country who is shitter than the usual standard they're used to.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Can't imagine why, it would make them feel better about themselves for once.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

One month today before the Premier League kicks off.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Nile Ranger is straight up gangsta trippin'


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kazz said:


> One month today before the Premier League kicks off.


It goes so fast but still manages to drag, haha. The pre season friendlies have began which means it's downhill to the start of the season now!

As an Everton fan, I get nothing out of these pre season games as we don't sign anyone.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Got Fleetwood away and Tranmere away with United to look forward to in the next 12 days. Patiently awaiting the Champions League draw, want to book at least 1 Euro away before christmas so holding out for Ajax, Lyon, Dortmund etc. Porto would be nice as well, mate went to the quarter final back in 09 and raved about the place.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

European away nights are fantastic, done greece, spain, germany and austria over recent years.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kazz said:


> One month today before the Premier League kicks off.


Pfft, fuck the Premier League.

All about the real football, the Football League.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










Watch your mouths. Accompanied his mates to a street robbery innit.

lol couldn't care less, he's on the transfer list anyway.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Watch your mouths. Accompanied his mates to a street robbery innit.
> 
> lol couldn't care less, he's on the transfer list anyway.


Off to Blackpool to be the new Quinn for SuperKev 8*D


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Watch your mouths. Accompanied his mates to a street robbery innit.
> 
> lol couldn't care less, he's on the transfer list anyway.


Nile Ranger. What a fucking tool.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> They banned him as they don't want a footballer in their country who is shitter than the usual standard they're used to.


But MAME DIOUF was allowed?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

You think Nile Ranger's bad, in Australia, the best player in our old league once was the get-away driver in a restaurant stick-up on the eve of the Grand Final match to decide the League Champions. Back then the players were only semi pros and weren't paid handsomely, but nevertheless still a bizarre thing to do if your an easily recognisable person.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Paddy Viera has hung up the boots, taking on a backroom role mentoring the young'uns. Great servant to premier league and didn't do 2 bad in Italy.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It was good to see Macheda get a couple of goals for united on his return, judging by the interview he gave it seems as if he has the right attitude. Hopefully someone comes along a takes Diouf to another club as there is no way he is united quality. Ferguson will have quite a few strikers to pick from next season: Rooney, Hernandez, Berbatov, Owen, Macheda and Welbeck.

Also it was good to hear, as fergie said in his interview, that Pogba was in the frame for the squad travelling to the U.S, but in the end there were too many players. This sounds like Pogba will be getting some first team chances this season, has got an excellent long shot in him


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

As a fan of Italian football and Sampdoria, I can assure you that Macheda will never cut the mustard at Man Utd. He may one day progress to be good enough for one of the better Serie A teams, but he lacks the special something you need to play for United. He has the physical abilities and the right poaching instincts which is why he's always done well at youth level, and can score goals against lesser quality opposition, but when he has to step it up against senior level opposition he's found wanting. In some games for Samp he was completely anonymous, as if Samp only had eleven men on the field. At least our other shitty striker last season Maccarone used to get on the ball and try and make things happen.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

didn't he only start about 3 games though?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> as if Samp only had eleven men on the field


Sounds about right to me 8*D.

But yeah, Macheda has never looked the part when given the chance, he has these moments of brilliance amongst a large selection of shit. I'd much prefer Rooney, Berbatov, Hernandez, Welbeck and Owen with Macheda and Diouf gone. Hopefully this happens.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Patrick Viera retiring. He had a good career. I think this might foil Arsene's plan of signing the Invincible's though. Quick Arsene! Sign Pires and Henry before its too late!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm not ruling Macheda out, especially not at 19.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Macheda got plenty of game time at Samp, but he was mostly used from the bench, because frankly he wasn't good enough to start. He was being outperformed by the likes of Maccarone and Pozzi (who is a Serie B quality striker). To me Macheda very much seems like a glass ceiling player/flat track bully. He's done great at youth level because generally the defences are quite unorganised and poor, and you can always guarantee there will be chances for the strikers, and if your quick and physically strong, then there will be even more chances to score, so naturally he scored bagfuls of goals, and still does for Italy U21s. But he's unable to adapt his game to play top level football. He's an experienced defenders dream. He wants the ball too direct and makes predictable runs. He doesn't drop deep or pull wide, or do anything really open a defence up, it's like he's waiting for the defence to open itself up and at top level, that just doesn't happen.

Of course that's just my opinion, and I've been wrong many times before.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

This new thread title is quality (Y)



united_07 said:


> It was good to see Macheda get a couple of goals for united on his return, judging by the interview he gave it seems as if he has the right attitude. Hopefully someone comes along a takes Diouf to another club as there is no way he is united quality. Ferguson will have quite a few strikers to pick from next season: Rooney, Hernandez, Berbatov, Owen, Macheda and Welbeck.
> 
> Also it was good to hear, as fergie said in his interview, that Pogba was in the frame for the squad travelling to the U.S, but in the end there were too many players. This sounds like Pogba will be getting some first team chances this season, has got an excellent long shot in him


Who needs Drogba when we've got Pogba? 



On Vieria: Sad to see him retire. Would love to have him in a coaching role here but he's probably getting paid bucket loads over there. Absolutely top player and at his peak was a truly world class midfielder.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> As a fan of Italian football and Sampdoria, I can assure you that Macheda will never cut the mustard at Man Utd. He may one day progress to be good enough for one of the better Serie A teams, but he lacks the special something you need to play for United. He has the physical abilities and the right poaching instincts which is why he's always done well at youth level, and can score goals against lesser quality opposition, but when he has to step it up against senior level opposition he's found wanting. In some games for Samp he was completely anonymous, as if Samp only had eleven men on the field. At least our other shitty striker last season Maccarone used to get on the ball and try and make things happen.


This is harsh, the guy is 19. I really think he needed that struggling loan spell at Sampdoria, he needed to be humbled a little. Always struck me as a guy who thought he was already there after his heroics a few years back. 

I'm not convinced about him yet, but I'm certainly willing for us to hold onto him. A loan to a PL club seems the most logical move. Not many Newcastle fans would have told you Giuseppe Rossi was a future star.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Sad to hear Viera, it was a good player for Arsenal. I can see him going to some type of coaching role.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

According to FOOTYBUNKER Everton interested in Koscielny and Chelsea are signing Cahill. 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

vieira is going to be a coach at city


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> According to FOOTYBUNKER Everton interested in Koscielny and Chelsea are signing Cahill. 8*D


:lmao ahh transfer rumors 

Anyway Sad to hear Viera is retiring from football, very good player in his day. Shame he is staying on at City as going back to Arsenal as a Coach probably would have been more welcoming for him. 

As for Macheda the kid is only 19 and still has a good 15+ year career ahead of him. At 20 Years old Henry was sold to Arsenal and said to have no potential and look how he turned out. Doesn't exactly need to be a wonderkid just yet. Give him time.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Rumour on Soccer-shed.com that United are going to focus their attentions on Banega now.








Soccer-shed.com is not even a website but it is still just as reliable Footybunker, Goal, Caughtoffside, Tribalfootball and the rest of that shit.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Rumour on Soccer-shed.com that United are going to focus their attentions on Banega now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer-shed.com is not even a website but it is still just as reliable Footybunker, Goal, Caughtoffside, *Tribalfootball *and the rest of that shit.


I don't think goonernews even has these rumours. I have never been on their page. They are probably getting to the point where they are so unreliable that nobody is putting them up on feeds :lmao

Caught offisde usually has the absolute bullshit rumours that don't even look like the "journos" tried to make it look believable.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Do Liverpool play a lot of games on Monday nights? I remember they beat Villa last season on a Monday night.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Well if I said "Liverpool: MrSaturdayAfternoons will never be the Samee" it'd be illogical.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Beat City 3-0 too.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*






San Jose's keeper scores on West Brom's keeper from his own box. San Jose would go on to defeat West Brom 2-1. :lmao


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

quality goal from the keeper :lmao


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I feel for Moyes, must be frustrating as hell. I'm surprised they've never been approached for a takeover yet. With a bit of investment they could easily be challenging for the champions league spot.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm waiting for Moyes to crack the shits and leave. He does such an amazing job for Everton, but just gets nothing from the owners. It's ridiculous.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Beat City 3-0 too.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

ANDY CARROLL


----------



## Alberto del Rio

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Downing?

What a big fuck you for liverpool fans.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> You think Nile Ranger's bad, in Australia, the best player in our old league once was the get-away driver in a restaurant stick-up on the eve of the Grand Final match to decide the League Champions. Back then the players were only semi pros and weren't paid handsomely, but nevertheless still a bizarre thing to do if your an easily recognisable person.


:lmao:lmao Con Boutsianis



Evo said:


> San Jose's keeper scores on West Brom's keeper from his own box. San Jose would go on to defeat West Brom 2-1. :lmao


Which is another reason why they are looking for a keeper...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Decent start to pre-season. Away at Darlo, chant of "If Sammy scores we're on the pitch". 2 mins later he lashes one in with his left peg.










Well, gotta keep a promise.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao quality, next generation of Mackem slayer it seems. God forbid the two start on the 20th 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

psst. who is sammy?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ameobi, Shola's younger brother. Keep up Mikey...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The greatest football family to ever live? 

It's a distinct possiblity.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Provided they only ever play their games in and around the North East anyway...


How good is Sammy actually Magsimus? I've had mag friends rave to me about him but seen nothing of him myself; Shola 2.0 or better?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He's promising. Saying that Shola looked like he could turn into a good player when he was coming through. Sammy's way better technically (he can actually run well with the ball and his first touch isn't a tackle), and he's a lot quicker. We've been missing pace and creativity for years.

A lot of potential to break through, we'll have to see.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Bury 1-4 Everton

It was only our reserves, WE'RE GONNA WIN THE FUCKING LEAGUE!


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wasn't there a Tommi Ameobi too?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> Bury 1-4 Everton
> 
> It was only our reserves, WE'RE GONNA WIN THE FUCKING LEAGUE!


You might even say BERRIED. :side:


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Charlie Adam makes his first start for Liverpool against a Malaysia XI - watch the whole match live simultaneously on LFC TV and LFCTV Online from 10am BST.

Youngster Conor Coady is also involved from the kick off while Andy Carroll leads the attack.

Liverpool: Jones, Flanagan, Robinson, Carragher, Agger, Coady, Adam, Meireles, Spearing, Cole, Carroll. Subs: Gulacsi, Hansen, Maxi, Pacheco, Kyrgiakos, Kuyt, Wilson, Ngog, Poulsen, Shelvey, Kelly, Wisdom, Aquilani, Insua.

Kick-off at the Bukit Jalil National Stadium is at 10.45am BST and our live coverage starts at 10am.

You can also listen to live audio commentary if you have a slower internet connection.

While this match will be shown on both the club's official TV channel and website, LFCTV Online is the only place you can watch all six of our pre-season friendlies.

Looks a good side, nice to see Insua back too.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Starting lineup looks class. Good mix of good experienced players and youngsters in there (and Jones :side.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Lulz Jones. 

Looks pretty decent, good to see Adam get a start, same with Coady and have Meireles back from Injury.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I always mark out when I see Meireles. 

Carroll's beard:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That beard is friggin Epic.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

charlie adam obviously can't keep up with the nights out with andy carroll


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He's just not used to going out. They couldn't afford to at Blackpool. 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

ugly first half really. cole's fucked, he got tired after one run.

1-1.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Main issue with that first half was that we basically lost the ball every time we hit the midfield. Adam has been pretty decent so far though.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i want to see aquilani in second half.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Malaysia X1 3 - 6 Liverpool final score 

Much better second half of play. A Number of good passes from Aquilani to create good play, David Ngog also showed signs of potential, Dude is like Bendtner where he can show good signs at times but then ends up going missing for another few games. Really unsure about him but then again he is still young. Main issue with that half was our defence and how high they kept playing, The amount of times Malaysia caught us on the counter attack was a joke. still good game.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

6-3, we're winning the league.

on a serious note, second half was much better. aquilani MOTM half-wise, maxi/n'gog did well scoring, kelly/insua had good runs/crosses, kryiagos/wilson is an odd partnership at centreback.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Watching the last 10 minutes of Arsenal v Hangzhou. Gibbs & Miyaichi seem to be linking up well and Ramsey and Wilshere looking as tidy as ever. Jenkinson beside all the jokes actually looks good and I expect Wenger to groom him into a top player. Extremely fit and hasn't broke a sweat yet.


EDIT: Finished 1-1. From what I seen we played well. Jenkinson was fantastic, good crossing, passing, strong and looks to have a good head on him. Miyaichi lived up to his nickname too. At the end of the day I want to see good performances from the youngsters more than the result.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Pfft, we won 6-3 tonight, while you only drew. OUR YEAR, baby. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah, well be beat the formiddbale MALAYSIA XI 4 FUCKING 0.

Quadruple awaits.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wonder if Arsenal will give up winning trophies for Lent again this year?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Well, while the Arsenal/Liverpool fans argue about the Malaysian XI...Sunderland beat the mighty York City 2-1 this week 8*D...relegation beckons.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Wonder if Arsenal will give up winning trophies for Lent again this year?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Balotelli is so awesome. I want him as president of FIFA. Fuck Sepp.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Super Mario still would have picked Qatar for the World Cup to troll.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Wonder if Arsenal will give up winning trophies for Lent again this year?












sharing a laugh


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Super Mario still would have picked Qatar for the World Cup to troll.


He'd take an extra step and give to a country that wasn't even up for it. Like Bermuda.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Burkina Faso to host the World Cup.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

balotelli stadium to host the world cup.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Burkina Faso to host the World Cup.












Even Sepp is puzzled by that. But for the right price....


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Balotelli is the best. Riding around in a Maserati, donating money to the homeless, helping little kids fight bullies, throwing darts at less talented teammates. Letting all of United get trolled by his antics, while he doesn't even break a sweat, and still poses for the camera. And throughout all this Balotelli still pretends that he has flaws, like when he pretended he didn't know how to put on a bib. I wish Balotelli was running for president next year.

Balotelli 2012. SUPER CHANGE WE CAN BELIEVE IN.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Chelsea beat Portsmouth in a pre-season friendly, 1-0 with a Pompey own goal. Sounds like we have a riveting and powerful season coming.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Was a crap game, but I guess it was to be expected being the first game of pre-season and all. The own goal was comedic gold though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

uh oh, sounds like pompy players arent getting paid for losing.

not like they would for winning, but still.


----------



## Alberto del Rio

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Aquilani was great for 2nd game on row.

surely they will sell him now.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

A win's a win, whatever.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*






Ha.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Saw that yesterday. The guy looks like he's going to break down and cry.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> Ha.


This is quality. He looks legit scared. Such a great image when he is sitting down with no shirt on and the rest of them are shouting "LIVERPOOL". United fans :lmao Left his shirt too. Fucking burned.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao why would he even do that too himself? Looks scared as fuck. Lucky he wasn't In England otherwise he probably wouldn't have walked out off that arena uninjured.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Well done to him for not putting on the Liverpool shirt.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao saw that earlier


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Just goes to show that Liverpool fans are pathetic the World over.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

have a whinge bananas.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^Bananas burning Liverpool fans again, you must really hate them :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> Just goes to show that Liverpool fans are pathetic the World over.


What? :lmao

If the Liverpool fans didn't do that, I'd question their passion.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

If MMN and Samee were here, this thread would already have 14 new pages after that comment.

13 of which would be just them agreeing with each other.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> If MMN and Samee were here, this thread would already have 14 new pages after that comment.
> 
> 13 of which would be just them agreeing with each other.


nah it would be an essay length post to say what i did in 4 words.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> If MMN and Samee were here, this thread would already have 14 new pages after that comment.
> 
> 13 of which would be just them agreeing with each other.


:lmao

I'm as passionate as the next fan, but they seemed to get under people's skin or seriously annoyed them. There's always a bunch of those in every set of club's fans though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I wonder if they traded numbers and met up irl. It could be like Cerbs and Gee.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Probably took turns teabagging each other and swapped Liverpool shirts afterwards.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> Just goes to show that Liverpool fans are pathetic the World over.


:lmao 

Like Arsenal fans wouldn't do the same if they saw an Liverpool, Man U or Spurs fan sitting in their stands.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> nah it would be an essay length post to say what i did in 4 words.


You know, one of these days Samee is going to learn the art of summarisation. And when he does, I may read his posts, as it'll be a case of a paragraph of shit, rather than a book of shit.

MMN wasn't too bad. But then again, he did go seaching for a cock being jacked off to the point of ejaculation, just to rep me with. So the jury is still out on him.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

MMN was surprisingly quiet most of the time, then suddenly came out of his shell.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

wtf, people don't think that forcibly removing someones shirt and harrassing them isn't horrible behaviour? I know things like that happen in Europe, ect, but there's an understanding that wearing a rival teams shirt to another teams game is antagonistic over there as the tension between fans is much greater. But in somewhere like Malaysia, you wouldn't think something like that would happen. I know it wouldn't happen in Australia, perhaps with the exception of the Old Firm teams. I went to a Juve friendly here in Melbourne ages ago and there were heaps of Roma, Milan and Inter shirts about, and I very much doubt whether any of those fans had their shirts forcibly removed.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm sure the same would have happened if there was a Tottenham or Chelsea shirt worn at Arsenal's malaysian match. 

I understand what you're saying, but you're making it out like it's just us when it's not.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It's hardly like they ripped his shirt off him and threw any punches at him. He took it off of his own accord eventually, albeit reluctantly with help from what looked like his dad, the guy he was with.

If he didn't realise what he was doing walking in there with a United shirt on it's kind of his own fault. He should've known what he was getting himself in for unless he just doesn't appreciate the rivalry. It is a bit of a surprise that they were that hostile over there, but at the same time they're bound to be excited because they finally get the chance to see their team which happens once a year max.

At the end of the day if you understand football even the least bit you wouldn't walk in to the lion's den wearing a rival's shirt. It's just asking for trouble and he got off lightly.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Malaysian Arsenal fans would probably do it to a Spurs fan if the fans were the same as the Liverpool fans in terms of passion over there which they probably are. The guy was an idiot for wearing it in the first place anyway.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Bananas was making it sound worse than it actually was. All they said was Take it off and then the guy who was with him helped take it off, thats it. No one even made advances or threatened him or anything. Same shit probably would have happened if A Liverpool fan walked into the Man U Side of an Arena wearing a Liverpool shirt. Kid really should have known that their was a risk.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm with Banana here. It's just a shirt for crying out loud. It's not that if he wore a Liverpool shirt, they'd be winning the League this coming season. Just chill...

To those who think "other clubs'" fans would do it too; I'd say maybe yes, but even then--it's just a bloody tee. And the point isn't who will do it; it's who did it...


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Me and a friend of mine were thinking of wearing our Chelsea shirts to the Man U/Barca game in D.C. at the end of this month. Maybe we'll just stick to our international jerseys instead. :side:


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Just watched the video, felt sorry for the guy but it was his fault comoing in with a Utd shirt.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

John Henry tweeted before saying Man Utd vs Liverpool is the biggest game in the world. Made me laugh but then other LFC fans were claiming its still the biggest game in the premiership. Now im 25 and other than Sky Sports saying its a big game the game has never ever felt like i watching a big game.

So my question (not interested in the opinion of the LFC fans on this one due to obvious bias) but for everyone else what do you think is the current biggest game in the premiership because ive always felt ones that actually impact the league table means more than one between a past giant and the current giant.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Razor King said:


> I'm with Banana here. It's just a shirt for crying out loud. It's not that if he wore a Liverpool shirt, they'd be winning the League this coming season. Just chill...
> 
> To those who think "other clubs'" fans would do it too; I'd say maybe yes, but even then--it's just a bloody tee. And the point isn't who will do it; it's who did it...


Yeah it's a shirt but for a lot of fans it means more than that. By the looks of it the fans just seem to be over passionate about their club and off course don't really want to see someone wearing their biggest rivals shirt right next to them. Had it been a team who had no *real* connection with Liverpool doubt it would have been as bad. Had it been Man U/City, Spurs/Arsenal, Barca/Madrid etc... It probably would have been the same and who knows if may have happened before that we don't know about.



Gunner14 said:


> John Henry tweeted before saying Man Utd vs Liverpool is the biggest game in the world. Made me laugh but then other LFC fans were claiming its still the biggest game in the premiership. Now im 25 and other than Sky Sports saying its a big game the game has never ever felt like i watching a big game.
> 
> So my question (not interested in the opinion of the LFC fans on this one due to obvious bias) but for everyone else what do you think is the current biggest game in the premiership because ive always felt ones that actually impact the league table means more than one between a past giant and the current giant.


I know you don't want Liverpool fans but Im giving my opinion anyway :side: 

LFC V Man U Is probably the biggest game between those two sides and their fans. For the Neutrals its pretty much another game. Right now I'd agree with you and say the biggest games are those which have a direct impact on the league standings itself.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

19 times lol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> Ha.


If he was wearing a Chelsea shirt, everyone would respect him cuz everyone knows Chelsea are boss.



> Me and a friend of mine were thinking of wearing our Chelsea shirts to the Man U/Barca game in D.C. at the end of this month. Maybe we'll just stick to our international jerseys instead


Might as well wear your Chelsea jersey's, pretty sure American crowds are tame with that stuff,or don't really know which teams are playing :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Man United vs Liverpool is the biggest game in the Premiership.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Just chill with the Barca fans and tell them you hate Man Utd and Real Madrid. They'll then look past the Chelsea shirt.

The biggest game in the Premier League is Liverpool vs Manchester United. Between 1999-2005 it was Arsenal vs Manchester United though. But then we came on the scene and fucked things up *smug*


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

See that's the thing, I really hope we end up sitting with Barca fans. Though I still have leftover tension from the Barcelona incident, it'd still be better than sitting with Man U fans. No offense guys but it just kinda makes sense, lol.

About the American crowd comment, I'm not really sure. I don't think 91,700 Americans even know about the game. Pretty sure a lot if not the majority of the crowd will be legit overseas fans, which is part of why I'm so excited (besides the fact that this is my first ever match).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> John Henry tweeted before saying Man Utd vs Liverpool is the biggest game in the world. Made me laugh but then other LFC fans were claiming its still the biggest game in the premiership. Now im 25 and other than Sky Sports saying its a big game the game has never ever felt like i watching a big game.
> 
> So my question (not interested in the opinion of the LFC fans on this one due to obvious bias) but for everyone else what do you think is the current biggest game in the premiership because ive always felt ones that actually impact the league table means more than one between a past giant and the current giant.


Biggest game in the world? El Clasico says hello. Milan derby says hello.

Biggest game in the prem is Chelsea v United, no question. The biggest one in personal tastes is Arsenal/Tottenham.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah it's a shirt but for a lot of fans it means more than that. By the looks of it the fans just seem to be over passionate about their club and off course don't really want to see someone wearing their biggest rivals shirt right next to them. Had it been a team who had no *real* connection with Liverpool doubt it would have been as bad. Had it been Man U/City, Spurs/Arsenal, Barca/Madrid etc... It probably would have been the same and who knows if may have happened before that we don't know about.


A shirt symbolises everything about the club. It is it's identity. It has it's crest on the jersey. It IS the football club, figuratively speaking. I agree with you, it's not "just a shirt"



Evo said:


> See that's the thing, I really hope we end up sitting with Barca fans. Though I still have leftover tension from the Barcelona incident, it'd still be better than sitting with Man U fans. No offense guys but it just kinda makes sense, lol.
> 
> About the American crowd comment, I'm not really sure. I don't think 91,700 Americans even know about the game. Pretty sure a lot if not the majority of the crowd will be legit overseas fans, which is part of why I'm so excited (besides the fact that this is my first ever match).


Enjoy it. It's only a friendly but they are two great teams. What time is it?

I DESPERATELY want to go to an away European night. Would just be amazing. I would choose travelling away over any home game. The Emirates is awful. Only been one game that I have been to that was legit spine tingling.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Currently Chelsea/United is the game that has the biggest title implications. Liverpool/United is always nice to watch as well. How can anyone not wanna see Nani assist Kuyt?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

If you ask Liverpool & United fans, it's always about that match. They hate each other more as much as they hate their city rivals, some probably more so. City's new era may rival that with United fans but if you've been watching football for close to the last 20 years, there's no doubting how big a match they always are.

There's a rivalry like no other over here that comes to close it. It might not be the biggest game in terms of significance to the league table. You can feel the passion in that more than say United's games against Chelsea for example even though technically it's more crucial to the league.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Currently Chelsea/United is the game that has the biggest title implications. Liverpool/United is always nice to watch as well. How can anyone not wanna see Nani assist Kuyt?


Or Super SUAREZ


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Im always more nervous watching United vs Liverpool than any other game in the leage


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ Suarez was ripping off Nasri's masterclass against Fulham :lmao


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Currently Chelsea/United is the game that has the biggest title implications. Liverpool/United is always nice to watch as well. How can anyone not wanna see Nani assist Kuyt?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I suppose Man Utd v Liverpool is the biggest game in the Premier League, but there are plenty of greater, more historic rivalries out there in World football.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> I suppose Man Utd v Liverpool is the biggest game in the Premier League, but there are *plenty *of greater, more historic rivalries out there in World football.


I wouldn't say that. Madrid/Barca AC/Inter, Boca/River Plate are definitely bigger.

Rome/Lazio, Fenerbahce/Galatasaray, Olympiakos/Panathanaikos, Partizan/Red Star, Celtic/Rangers are all just below, equal or better.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Or Super SUAREZ


Kuyt claiming that shit like a Dutch douche. 

SUAREZ is still in Copa America and Messi isn't. New best player in the world?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Kuyt claiming that shit like a Dutch douche.
> 
> SUAREZ is still in Copa America and Messi isn't. New best player in the world?


SUAREZ is a legend but this man is clearly now the best player in the world


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

All the ones you said Stringer (except perhaps the Rome derby), I'd rank above Man Utd v Liverpool, as well as Fla-Flu and Penarol v Nacional (the Uruguayan Clasico).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The Rome derby I would rate higher. Such passion in it and it has lots of undertones much like Boca/River & Celtic/Rangers.

Thinking of it, all of them are bigger. United/Liverpool doesn't have anything that takes it beyond football really.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That's true about the Man Utd Liverpool rivalry. It is all about football, which is fine as they're the two most successful teams in English football history, so it's understandable that they should have a very competitive rivalry. It's just when you hear people go on about the history of the rivalry and how Scouse dock workers always hated Manc dock workers ect it all seems a bit forced.

I'm personally not the biggest fan of the Rome derby, but then again, I quite dislike both Roman clubs. I prefer the Milan derby, and even the Genoese derby which is a heated rivarly that never tends to boil over. Both groups of fans love the banter too, with Genoa fans holding a public memorial service in the streets after Samp's relegation.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> That's true about the Man Utd Liverpool rivalry. It is all about football, which is fine as they're the two most successful teams in English football history, so it's understandable that they should have a very competitive rivalry. *It's just when you hear people go on about the history of the rivalry and how Scouse dock workers always hated Manc dock workers ect it all seems a bit forced.*
> 
> I'm personally not the biggest fan of the Rome derby, but then again, I quite dislike both Roman clubs. I prefer the Milan derby, and even the Genoese derby which is a heated rivarly that never tends to boil over. Both groups of fans love the banter too, with Genoa fans holding a public memorial service in the streets after Samp's relegation.


I love most of the Italian teams and the Rome derby is a personal favourite.

The bit that I bolded is just a bit pathetic really. Even if it was true then it wouldn't hold a candle to religion, racial, economical factors in the other matches.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> Me and a friend of mine were thinking of wearing our Chelsea shirts to the Man U/Barca game in D.C. at the end of this month. Maybe we'll just stick to our international jerseys instead. :side:


This reminds me of last year. When Chelsea/Arsenal happened at Stamford Bridge, me and a mate were making our way to Earls Court (which is like 10 minutes away from the stadium) and on the way there, we had to walk through a train filled with Chelsea fans to try and find a seat and funny enough my friend had his Barcelona shirt on (and he really dislikes Chelsea).

Rather then hide it, he took his jacket off and started saying out loud "How about that Iniesta eh? Guy sure knows how to score" "Didn't he score at Stamford Bridge not too long ago?" He was getting the kind of looks you would expect, and we ended up getting off the train before it left due to no seats being available (and also a fear for my mate's safety :lmao).

Very stupid idea on his part but he still gloats about it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The Rome derby is bigger than the Milan derby. In fact, Inter and Juve hate each other a lot more than Inter and Milan. (I was glad Samp went down, btw. They ended Roma's title hopes last year and I like Roma a lot.)

And those eastern European derbies are fucked. Someone gonna die rite dere!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> The Rome derby is bigger than the Milan derby. In fact, Inter and Juve hate each other a lot more than Inter and Milan. (I was glad Samp went down, btw. They ended Roma's title hopes last year and I like Roma a lot.)
> 
> And those eastern European derbies are fucked. Someone gonna die rite dere!


In terms of competitive rivalry though AC/Inter is bigger. Rome derby is massive, watch it every year.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> In terms of competitive rivalry though AC/Inter is bigger. Rome derby is massive, watch it every year.


Milan vs Inter is more of a sporting rivalry. Of course they don't like each other, but in terms of hostility, it isn't as bad as Inter vs Juve.

But yeah, the Rome derby is full of pure hatred and pride.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The Milan derby is so storied though, that's part of the reason I love it. From Meazza to the Baresi brothers to Lorenzi and his famous lemon slice under the ball as Milan had a penalty. The frequency of the two teams doing business with eachother is interesting too. The trade of Seedorf and Coco in particularly is one transfer that will go down in history, because at the time people were saying Milan were crazy, but it's ever so clear now who really got the better deal there. Especially when Seedorf whacked one in from about 30 yards on a foggy night to secure a remarkable comeback from 2-0 down to win 3-2.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I love watching proper derby games but yeah I'd not have United/Scouse as the biggest derby going. Althouhg I certainly class it as the game I want to win the most I do not believe it to actually be our most important (if that makes sense), that would go to Chelsea. Given City's rise as well the games with them are becoming a lot bigger and better than ever before.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> The trade of Seedorf and Coco in particularly is one transfer that will go down in history


Fuck I remember Francesco Coco. He looked like he was gonna be a fantastic fullback and then injuries crippled him. Poor guy.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

For title implications, Chelsea/ManU is the "biggest game," as of late.

Back in the late nineties and up until 2005, Arsenal/ManU was the biggest, beyond just the title implication.

Liverpool/ManU sounds more of a match based on history, but as a neutral who doesn't like Liverpool, it doesn't do much for me. Liverpool tend to beat ManU at Anfield, but what does that really do? Nothing... So I wouldn't call a game between a team finishing fifth against a team winning the league, especially when the history--as Bananas said--is just confined to football and not beyond the realm of sports.

I agree with Stringer and Bananas on the real, classical rivalries of European and Sudamerican Football. The classical rivalries are those that transcend beyond the game and in England, none of the rivalries do that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

gotdamn. as right now, city are my favorites. i hate what they've done to the game, but i gotta respect the girth.

what's man city's best lineup, kiz?

-------- D-ZEK ----------
KUN --------------- Silva
------- Toure -----------
--- De Jong - Barry -----
-------------------------
Clichy - Kompany - ? - Richards

Tough to remember all their players.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

gk: hart
lb: kolarov
cb: toure
cb: kompany
rb: richards
dm: dejong
mc/amc: YAYA
left wing: adam johnson
right wing: silva
st: kun
st: dzeko


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

that lineup looks good. always felt like barry isn't that good, and a weak-link in the chain.

not sure that mancini would go that attack-orientated though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

of course he wouldnt


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

fucking crook, he is.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> gk: hart
> lb: *kolarov*
> cb: toure
> cb: kompany
> rb: richards
> dm: dejong
> mc/amc: YAYA
> left wing: *adam johnson*
> right wing: silva
> st: kun
> st: dzeko


Not sure if srs. JOHNSON & KOLAROV in first team. Chelsea still my favourites if they strengthen :side: Would fancy us for a title push if we grew some balls and went out and bought something different and and quality.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

sorry, i meant evra and messi obviously.

cant do better than what you have. johnson is a very good player though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> sorry, i meant evra and messi obviously.
> 
> cant do better than what you have. johnson is a very good player though.


You have a team of 22 stars. Johnson is far too predictable and it pains me to see how much he gets overrated everywhere. A lot of Citeh fans agree with me too and I agree with Mancini not starting him.

I suppose at LB there isn't anyone. I would play GAEL over KOLAROV for experience though.


Still jealous over Kompany.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

and? i think johnson is a very good player. remind me to care what others think.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

you care what i think. i know so.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

dont flatter yourself chief


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Man City can go to hell and so can Chelsea. Here's what will happen:

*February 2012*

1. Arsenal ~ 10 points clear at the top

Boys have become men. Fabregas is happy. Nasri signs new contract. RVP smashing goals in, as if this were FIFA 11. Arsenal on the brinks of winning it ALL. Barca put to shame. Okay, the last bit, not quite...

2. Chelsea/ManU/ManC
5. Liverpool
6. Spurs

*Season ENDS!*

1. Chelsea/Man United
3. Man City

4. Arsenal

Men have become boys again. Stumbles on all four fronts, with key players fatigued and injured. Crashes out of the CL quarter-finals to Barca after having a home lead of 2-0, only to loose 5-0 to Barca at Camp Nou. Wenger comments, "The season isn't a disappointment. We came close. I will try to hang on to Cesc. And we will strengthen if there is a need, but I'm happy with the strength and character our boys showed. The fans mustn't panic. And we are also raising the ticket prices again."

5. Liverpool (Yeah, yeah, next season will be their year again) 

6. Spurs

Yeah... :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

How's Adam Johnson overrated? He's been top drawer every game I've ever seen, one of the best direct players there is. Just get the ball and run, scares the life out of defenders.

Add to that he tears us a new arsehole every time (might be because we released him and he's a fan idk).


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Adam Johnson is a top player. Bargain too.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I like Adam Johnson, 7M is a steal for him & imo Man City are much better team when his in first 11, not sure how being "predictable" is bad thing & imo his not anyway his intent is to come inside sure but he can & has switched game up & will go on the outside, being predictable isn’t the name of the game its how good you are & what you have thats important. Mean heck look at Toni at Man Utd his what might say is a 'predictable' winger he hits the byline & crosses but can switch game up but his better when takes fullback & beats him for pace & uses crossing & where better team when does it. 

And Man City just same with Johnson in 1st team, way play isn’t for me (but different story for another day) its slow build up & about containment in there 4-3-3/4-2-3-1 & about getting goal then sitting on it & not opening the game up & hitting teams on counter, to often apart from a bit of Tevez magic or Silva opening up door or Yaya nicking goal, to simple & no extra gear to kick on, Johnson adds different dimension to there game he gives them much needed pace, width, bit of flair, can create, score, he drops defense back with constant running at defenders, in odd way I feel Man City should play 4-2-3-1 but Johnson on LW as his very good LW & hits byline & crosses for fun & if got Dzeko up he love that service from out wide & can play Silva RW as come inside & play Kun (if get him) in & around Dzeko as Kun very clever player drop deeper then can commit & run at back 4 & scores & an create imo Man City be whole lot better for it as well but not my team & not manager.

But in main Johnson an important player for Man City I just don’t think people realize just how much sometimes, heck biggest compliant I can say is me a MUFC fan would love to have him at Old Trafford.


----------



## Jordo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

7m for adams bargin


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Johnson didn't have a great season last year, although a lot of that maybe down to the fact he didn't start many games or get a consistent run in the team. From what I've heard/read/seen in the papers, he enjoys the lifestyle of being a professional footballer.

If you'd ask me who I'd want on the right for England though between Lennon, Johnson, Milner & Walcott, I'd take Johnson every single time. People want to talk overrated, calling Parker, Terry & Johnson overrated, Walcott is the most overrated player in the country. He's improved this year but he's still not worth the hype he gets. He's done nothing for England since Croatia. That's just my opinion!


----------



## CC91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Anyone seen this backheeled penalty? :lmao

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...lty-by-Awana-Dian-for-UAE-versus-Lebanon.html

The keeper was stunned


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Johnson didn't have a great season last year, although a lot of that maybe down to the fact he didn't start many games or get a consistent run in the team. From what I've heard/read/seen in the papers, he enjoys the lifestyle of being a professional footballer.
> 
> If you'd ask me who I'd want on the right for England though between Lennon, Johnson, Milner & Walcott, I'd take Johnson every single time. People want to talk overrated, calling Parker, Terry & Johnson overrated, *Walcott is the most overrated player in the country*. He's improved this year but he's still not worth the hype he gets. He's done nothing for England since Croatia. That's just my opinion!


Say wha? He is underrated if anything. Journos and pundits are never happy with him. He has been clinical this season. Deadly at times. Citeh would be better off with another winger. Johnson makes them look good as he is attacking whereas the rest of them are usually defensive.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal won 9-0 against Hastings tonight. JET got a hat trick as well. He has got bags of potential but below par workrate. Hopefully he puts in the work this season because he really could turn out to be a quality player.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

JET has big potential. Had a shocker for Cardiff one game. Could provide us with something different. Not afraid to shoot and is a powerhouse.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

there's not point buying another winger if we have johnson and silva and play defensive.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Looking forward to United's friendly tonight/tomorrow against Seattle, as Phil jones is apparently starting and David de Gea might be playing 45mins, interesting to hear that Amos, united's reserve keeper, said he spent a lot of time learning spanish in the past season, so everyone must of knew that the de Gea deal was done a while ago


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I hope a few of them are learning dutch :side:.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

So they can understand KUYT telling them how badly he's fisting them next season, right? 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

agreed BULK, pretty sure its so they can hear when KUYT and SUAREZ are going to rape them. (i assume SUAREZ picked up some Dutch when he was at Ajax :hmm


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

First game of our US tour today against Sporting Kansas (are they even a real team?), should be a decent warm up. With Barton, Cabaye and Guthrie not there Dan Gosling will actually get to play a game of football :shocked:

Lets just hope he's fully over the injury.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I hope a few of them are learning dutch :side:.












?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> First game of our US tour today against *Sporting Kansas* (are they even a real team?), should be a decent warm up. With Barton, Cabaye and Guthrie not there Dan Gosling will actually get to play a game of football :shocked:
> 
> Lets just hope he's fully over the injury.


Used to be Kansas City Wizards, had Claudio Lopez playing for them for a while too.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



MMN said:


> :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Used to be Kansas City Wizards, had Claudio Lopez playing for them for a while too.


Ahh that explains it. Hopefully they give us a good test.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Everyone come up with your Shit Top XI in the Prem. It's limited to the top 6 teams, and the players have to have played with the club last season, and can't be some random youngster that no one has heard of. 7 subs.

* Hurelio Gomes

Paulo Ferreira Sotirios Kyrgiakos Jonny Evans Wayne Bridge*

* Michael Carrick

Denilson James Milner*

*Bebe Peter Crouch David Ngog*​


*SUBS: Hilario, Darron Gibson, Gareth Barry, Nicklas Bendtner, Milan Jovanović, Laurent Koscielny, Gabriel Obertan*


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

*Almunia

Eboue - Koscielny - Kyrgiakos - Bridge

Bebe - Milner - Poulsen - Jovanovic

N'Gog - Bendtner​*
Arsenal and Liverpool be dominating!


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Kuszczak
--
Ferreira
Squillaci
Evans
Bridge
--
Obertan
Gibson
Poulsen
Bebe
--
Mame Diouf
N'Gog


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



MMN said:


> *Almunia
> 
> Eboue - Koscielny - Kyrgiakos - Bridge
> 
> Bebe - Milner - Poulsen - Jovanovic
> 
> N'Gog - Bendtner​*
> Arsenal and Liverpool be dominating!


Koscielny? Bendtner? Milner?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

almunia

bridge
squillaci
kyrgiakos
ferreira

obertan
rosicky
poulsen
j cole

anelka
n'gog

subs: kuszczak, gibson, denilson, bebe, diouf, eboue, barry


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

* Almunia

Gary Neville--J Evans---Konchesky

Barry

Denilson--Poulsen--carrick--Jovanovic 

joe cole

Peter Crouch*

subs: *Gomes--Squillaci--Assou-ekotto--Fletcher--obi Mikel--Obertan--Bendtner*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Almunia 

Ferriera - Kyriagkos - Evans - Bridge

Bebe - Poulson - Gibson - Jovanovic 

Bendtner - Ngog​


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lol @ anyone putting Carrick in before Gibson, and that's just sticking to United players.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm baiting Renegate by putting Carrick, I know there are way worse midfielders.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

frank lampard, michael essien, obi mikel to name a few


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> lol @ anyone putting Carrick in before Gibson, and that's just sticking to United players.


i agree with Carrick > Gibson but i find IMO that utd fans overrate Carrick so i put him on my list


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao @ Bendtner being on people's lists. VELA? Worse strikers in the top 6 easily.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'd take Bendtner on loan over Mame Biram Diouf every day of the week. You can't imagine how bad that guy is.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Grubbs89 said:


> i agree with Carrick > Gibson but i find IMO that utd fans overrate Carrick so i put him on my list


For my own sanity, I'm also going to presume you based it mostly on last season's form rather than overall player quality?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Can't believe people have Milner in their lists. What's going on there?


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> For my own sanity, I'm also going to presume you based it mostly on last season's form rather than overall player quality?


yes sir that would be correct


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Sweet, no need to drop Gary Neville-related truth bombs. He was indeed awful last year.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Can't believe people have Milner in their lists. What's going on there?


Yeah don't get this. Dude hasn't been anywhere near one of the worst players in the league.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Confirmed: Lindegaard, Rafael, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Nani, Anderson, Giggs, Young, Macheda, Owen

Bench: De Gea, Amos, Jones, Rooney, Smalling, Park, Welbeck, Fabio, Evans, Obertan, Diouf, Cleverley.

Fairly strong team for a pre-season match, except up front.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Hoping Cleverley, Welbeck, Jones and De Gea all get a chance to play.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

this match is way better than the match vs New England. Probably because Seattle doesn't completely suck.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

People putting Koscielny in are silly.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I've brain-washed them well.

United are doing work. 6-nil. But it really was a close match for the first 50 minutes or so.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Milner is awful. Carrick is what he is, mediocrity personified. Barry is another overrated English cunt.

Rooney with a hat-trick tonight, looked sharp. If he doesn't take the first 6 months off this season we could run away with it early.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Mancini has to be the only one who rates Barry at this stage.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Hull vs Liverpool this weekend. Must see match. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

saw that ben arfa got stretchered off with an ankle injury.

cant catch a break (no pun intended)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Milner is awful. Carrick is what he is, mediocrity personified. Barry is another overrated English cunt.
> 
> Rooney with a hat-trick tonight, looked sharp. *If he doesn't take the first 6 months off this season we could run away with it early.*


Yeah. Not like Chelsea, Arsenal & Citeh will do anything :lmao

"Milner is awful" - huh?


I pulled for Seattle, just because I went there last year. They showed their support on SSN and it was pretty good tbh.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> saw that ben arfa got stretchered off with an ankle injury.
> 
> cant catch a break (no pun intended)


Yeah was a "reckless" late challenge. He's coming home from the tour but they're saying it's just precautionary.

Twisted ankle is the verdict.



Berbarito said:


> Milner is awful.


:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Has NOBODY picked up on the return of MMN? Or is that just being ignored?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

ignored most likely. idc

milner isnt awful, but he's had a terrible season at city. hopefully he's better this season.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Milner should never have left Villa.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i don't want to pick up on it, and then go away for a few hours and come back to 20 unread pages


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

and ireland should never have left city.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Yeah. Not like Chelsea, Arsenal & Citeh will do anything :lmao
> 
> "Milner is awful" - huh?
> 
> 
> I pulled for Seattle, just because I went there last year. They showed their support on SSN and it was pretty good tbh.


lolarsenal

City and Chelsea will be right there, but tey haven't improved significantly from last season, not yet anyways. Chelsea are getting very old. As for United (and I know a lot of teams can say this), we would

Milner is awful. Yes.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Even if City or Chelsea weren't to make a single "big" signing, they'd both still have improved. City's team has had a chance to gel, and the stars will be understanding each other a lot better. If Tevez leaves then that's another story, but they should be competitive with United. Chelsea have a few players declining, but Torres will be better this season, and Ramires should be set for a better season too. Even if Lampard and Terry are on the decline, those two improvements will make them better. I'll wait to see what happens with all of the Arsenal transfer sagas before I say anything on that.

Will United be a better team? Valencia being fit all season should help, but beyond that and Rooney, who, even when he hit form, you still went through probably your worst patch, I'm not sure there will be much improvement. Don't me wrong, they're still favourites, but to think they'll blow others out of the water is ludicrous.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

united havent really made major signings either.

de gea, a young, really un proven keeper who will be expected right away to be as good as van der sar
young, a guy who isnt really needed and not much better, if any better than nani/valencia. squad player.
phil jones, who is behind vidic, ferdinand, evans and whoever else.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Milner is awful comparitive to what exactly? Is he good enough to be a regular starter for City? Probably not, but that doesn't really make him awful does it? I really hate it when supporters of top clubs go over the top when criticising their own or a rival player.


----------



## Jordo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Jordo said:


>


credit: RAWK. 8*D


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Milner is awful. Carrick is what he is, mediocrity personified. Barry is another overrated English cunt.
> 
> Rooney with a hat-trick tonight, looked sharp. If he doesn't take the first 6 months off this season we could run away with it early.


Nah he's just getting all his goals out early. Will still be the same old 2 spells of 6 games scoring Rooney. Strikers are pretty pathetic in the prem at the min there none around anymore that you think i wish we didn't have to play them.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

this deserves to be in here for the :lmao

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Calli...-it-can-lob-Seamen-from-40yds/219824368062653


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Nah he's just getting all his goals out early. Will still be the same old 2 spells of 6 games scoring Rooney. Strikers are pretty pathetic in the prem at the min there none around anymore that you think i wish we didn't have to play them.


Van Persie. :shocked: Second half of the season...

Also, I think there was this stat where they showed that City won/drew ALL the games in which Tevez scored.

But I understand what you're saying: PL lacks a Ronaldo/Batistuta-esque striker. I was thinking about it, but the present footballing world lacks the typical striker who used to create havoc in the mind of the defenders. Maybe this has to do with the sport getting increasingly defensive these days, as opposed to the attacking spirit of the past.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> this deserves to be in here for the :lmao
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Calli...-it-can-lob-Seamen-from-40yds/219824368062653


Seen a few of those the last few days but that may actually be the best :lmao


----------



## Jordo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> credit: RAWK. 8*D


:agree::agree::agree:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Nah he's just getting all his goals out early. Will still be the same old 2 spells of 6 games scoring Rooney. Strikers are pretty pathetic in the prem at the min there none around anymore that you think i wish we didn't have to play them.


That's funny, cause I'm sure you guys bend over to take it from Drogba on a regular basis.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Everton lost to Philadelphia Union 1-0 apparently. I'm sure Rawlin has been partying it up ever since.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i was curious as to where the everton supporters were


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> lolarsenal
> 
> City and Chelsea will be right there, but tey haven't improved significantly from last season, not yet anyways. Chelsea are getting very old. As for United (and I know a lot of teams can say this), we would
> 
> Milner is awful. Yes.


Wow. The ignorance is unbelievable.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He deserves a big slap just for saying 'anyways' which isn't even a word.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i like your methods stephen


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> That's funny, cause I'm sure you guys bend over to take it from Drogba on a regular basis.


And???

Drogba plays well against Arsenal what about the other 18 teams in the league?? 

Same with Rooney he plays well against Newcastle but thats it

Berbatov plays well against sides in the bottom 5.

V.Persie is never fit.

Anelka plays well occasionally

All 4 of Spurs strikers are inconsistent.

Suarez has had 4 good games in nothing matches.

Carroll is more likely to go to jail than finish a season of his career as premiership top scorer.

Chamakh can only play 5 games a season then he's too tired.

You're really struggling for a top top striker.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Suarez is to busy lighting up the COPA AMERICA.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Liverpool/Man U is a nothing match?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> And???
> 
> Drogba plays well against Arsenal what about the other 18 teams in the league??
> 
> Same with Rooney he plays well against Newcastle but thats it
> 
> Berbatov plays well against sides in the bottom 5.
> 
> V.Persie is never fit.
> 
> Anelka plays well occasionally
> 
> All 4 of Spurs strikers are inconsistent.
> 
> Suarez has had 4 good games in nothing matches.
> 
> Carroll is more likely to go to jail than finish a season of his career as premiership top scorer.
> 
> Chamakh can only play 5 games a season then he's too tired.
> 
> You're really struggling for a top top striker.


So you're trying to tell me when teams see van Persie, Rooney, Drogba, Tevez or Suarez on the opposition team sheet, they're not worried?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm starting to prefer Stringer to Gunner now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i have for a while


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> I'm starting to prefer Stringer to Gunner now.


Tbf, Stringer has calmed down a lot in the last few weeks. Gunner has always seemed a bit fucked in the head.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

gunner and stringer switch back and forth.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> *gunner and stringer switch back and forth.*


this


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Samee is still the best poster.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He was starting to make me hate Stinson.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Bananas is obv the best Arsenal fan here :side:\

In as much as Samee was a bit mental, I wouldn't mind him back tbh. Anyone who helps keeps the football threads active is good in my books.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Mikey is. :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Mikey is clearly the best Arsenal fan. As such its a shame he is an Arsenal fan and not supporting Liverpool.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

yeah samee isnt coming back bananas


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Alright, I'm the best Melbourne Heart fan here then. I'll take what I can get 8*D

EDIT - What did he and MMN (although he's back now) actually get banned for?


----------



## wabak

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

For being morons I believe, that's what I was told.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> Alright, I'm the best Melbourne Heart fan here then. I'll take what I can get 8*D
> 
> EDIT - What did he and MMN (although he's back now) actually get banned for?


Just being Samee & MMN 8*D

Repping people with guys getting jacked off or some shit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

samee had like 11 infractions and called someone a homosexual or something.

mmn repped people a guy jacking off


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

fair enough. He repped me a picture of Liverpool celebrating with the CL, the bastard :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

that it? then you're going to hate kenny, HULK and me if you happen to lose to us this year Bananas 8*D


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> Milner is awful comparitive to what exactly? Is he good enough to be a regular starter for City? Probably not, but that doesn't really make him awful does it? I really hate it when supporters of top clubs go over the top when criticising their own or a rival player.


Awful comparative to his price tag, comparative to how he's rated by the media, fans, everyone who doesn't see the blatant mediocrity in his game.

Awful may be a stretch, but when I had to listen to a year and a half of United fans saying we should bid £30million for the saviour of English football, I turned on him a little.

He's average at everything.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fair enough, he definitely has failed to deliver on his price tag, but to my knowledge most of the media about thought Man City had massively overpaid for him though. I know he was earning plenty of plaudits during his last season at Villa, but I don't think many people really bigged him up as the saviour of English football. In fact he was thoroughly panned for his 45 minutes in the World Cup too.

Also, you're right when you say he's average at everything, but the sum of all that mediocrity actually makes up quite a good player in my book. While there's no aspect of his game that is exceptional, equally there's no side of his game lacking. He's a very reliable player when given a consistent run.



> that it? then you're going to hate kenny, HULK and me if you happen to lose to us this year Bananas


obv.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Lets all laugh at Milner.

AVERAGE.


:lmao


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> this





Rush said:


> gunner and stringer switch back and forth.





Joel said:


> Tbf, Stringer has calmed down a lot in the last few weeks. Gunner has always seemed a bit fucked in the head.





Kiz said:


> i have for a while





King Kenny said:


> I'm starting to prefer Stringer to Gunner now.


Thats just because my knowledge is far superior to that of the only true if Alan Hansen says it on MOTD culture this board has. You soak up media hype without ever actually seeing a game yourself. You judge players off youtube clips.



Joel said:


> So you're trying to tell me when teams see van Persie, Rooney, Drogba, Tevez or Suarez on the opposition team sheet, they're not worried?


Not in the way teams were scared of Henry, V.Nistelrooy, Shearer, Ferdinand, Cole, Owen, Fowler, Hasselbaink

Prem used to be full of immense strikers now it isn't. Not hard to follow for anyone other than the other members of this thread.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Thats just because my knowledge is far superior to that of the only true if Alan Hansen says it on MOTD culture this board has. You soak up media hype without ever actually seeing a game yourself. You judge players off youtube clips.


:lmao Ok.



Gunner14 said:


> Not in the way teams were scared of Henry, V.Nistelrooy, Shearer, Ferdinand, Cole, Owen, Fowler, Hasselbaink
> 
> Prem used to be full of immense strikers now it isn't. Not hard to follow for anyone other than the other members of this thread.


World football used to be full of immense strikers. Nothing stays the same. Right now there is no overflow of genuine world class talent, but in 5 years who knows?

CHANGE happens.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Rooney is a world class striker. Torres will come good, he is a world class striker. Van Persie would be a world class striker if he could lasta fucking season. Suarez is absolutely top class too.

The quality of strikers is fine, Aguero soon to join too it would seem.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> Thats just because my knowledge is far superior to that of the only true if Alan Hansen says it on MOTD culture this board has. You soak up media hype without ever actually seeing a game yourself. You judge players off youtube clips.


You're a very silly man, and I'm not going to interview you.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

eto'o needs mentions. and villa

tevez is world class too. just because people dont like him doesnt make him not one of the best.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm the first to discount the usual bullshit the media spout.

Strikers have declined in this country, although I am scared to death of Drogba, Tevez, Rooney on a good day and I van Persie is one of the best strikers in recent memory.

Anyone who calls Rooney world class and not van Persie is beyond me.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> I'm the first to discount the usual bullshit the media spout.
> 
> Strikers have declined in this country, although I am scared to death of Drogba, Tevez, Rooney on a good day and I van Persie is one of the best strikers in recent memory.
> 
> Anyone who calls Rooney world class and not van Persie is beyond me.


Van Persie is absolutely brilliant, but his injury record makes him a bit of a liability. I think Rooney is better though, when both are at their best. 

Even as a United fan I hate Rooney as a person, he's a little money hunting troll and a cheeky little cunt to go with that. But he's an absolutely fantastic player.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Rooney is top quality without a doubt. In terms of goal scoring RVP is better IMO but Rooney works so hard. He makes that tackle that makes the crowd get up and invigorate the team. He tracks back, can pass very well and is a top goal scorer.

Both are world class and the two best in the league.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

plus hes got some great elbows.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> That's funny, cause I'm sure you guys bend over to take it from Drogba on a regular basis.







I would say all of Rooney, Drogba, Tevez, and Van Persie are world class. Suarez while tremendously talented, I haven't seen enough of so I'll hold off till this season starts on that. World class goalkeeper though. :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> :lmao Ok.
> 
> World football used to be full of immense strikers. Nothing stays the same. Right now there is no overflow of genuine world class talent, but in 5 years who knows?
> 
> CHANGE happens.


And ive commented on the change and even though you'd accepted there is less you still attempted to pull me on it???





Kiz said:


> eto'o needs mentions. and villa
> 
> tevez is world class too. just because people dont like him doesnt make him one of the best.


Only listed strikers that will be in the PL next season. also on Tevez he sums up the point perfectly. Only twice has he ever hit more than 20 league goals.

7, 14, 5, 23, 20. Not exactly a Shearer is he.



Berbarito said:


> Van Persie is absolutely brilliant, but his injury record makes him a bit of a liability. I think Rooney is better though, when both are at their best.
> 
> Even as a United fan I hate Rooney as a person, he's a little money hunting troll and a cheeky little cunt to go with that. But he's an absolutely fantastic player.





Stringer said:


> I'm the first to discount the usual bullshit the media spout.
> 
> Strikers have declined in this country, although I am scared to death of Drogba, Tevez, Rooney on a good day and I van Persie is one of the best strikers in recent memory.
> 
> Anyone who calls Rooney world class and not van Persie is beyond me.


But Rooneys day happens very rarely. Proved this season that 09/10 haul was a one off. 15 if that goal a league season strikers are not exactly hard to find for a side that creates about that many chances per game.

On v.Persie its hard to be scared (or put faith) in a striker where every time he touches the ball you're scared he's gonna get injured.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> And ive commented on the change and even though you'd accepted there is less you still attempted to pull me on it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only listed strikers that will be in the PL next season. also on Tevez he sums up the point perfectly. Only twice has he ever hit more than 20 league goals.
> 
> 7, 14, 5, 23, 20. Not exactly a Shearer is he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Rooneys day happens very rarely. Proved this season that 09/10 haul was a one off. 15 if that goal a league season strikers are not exactly hard to find for a side that creates about that many chances per game.
> 
> On v.Persie its hard to be scared (or put faith) in a striker where every time he touches the ball you're scared he's gonna get injured.


I'd have that concern about any top player who played for the team I support.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> And ive commented on the change and even though you'd accepted there is less you still attempted to pull me on it???


I called you up on it, as you seemed to have dismissed every current striker in the Premier League, even though they are some out there with genuine class.

My mistake if I got that wrong.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> plus hes got some great elbows.


What a cunt.



Rockhead said:


> I would say all of Rooney, Drogba, Tevez, and Van Persie are world class. Suarez while tremendously talented, I haven't seen enough of so I'll hold off till this season starts on that. World class goalkeeper though. :side:


I fucking love Drogba although he scores against us all the time.

This image just sticks in my head, whenever I think of Drogba this is the image that comes into my head










Right in front of our fans...


Standing in front of the United fans in 09/10 was amazing too. Legend.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> What a cunt.
> 
> 
> 
> I fucking love Drogba although he scores against us all the time.
> 
> This image just sticks in my head, whenever I think of Drogba this is the image that comes into my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right in front of our fans...
> 
> 
> Standing in front of the United fans in 09/10 was amazing too. Legend.


Drogba just has so much character. He has many flaws, but he has been a superb player and off the pitch he is just a great man. The amount of charity work that guy does is astonishing. They say Lukaku will be the new Drogba, but man oh man does thta kid have a lot of work to do if he is to fulfill that claim.

Favourite Drogba moment is this:










Rafa called him a diver (which is true), Drogba got pissed, scored and slid right infront of him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao @ Benitez turning away. 

Tevez embarassed United too. Gary Neville - what a dick.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Thats just because my knowledge is far superior to that of the only true if Alan Hansen says it on MOTD culture this board has. You soak up media hype without ever actually seeing a game yourself. You judge players off youtube clips.












Why don't ya come on back down to earth, Gunner?










Problem, Strings?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Really looking forward to United's match on saturday against Chicago, de gea and jones will be making their debuts. Also it will be interesting to see where Cleverly plays, as he has been saying he would prefer to play in the centre of midfield, but he has mainly been playing on the wings for the u-21s and wigan last season.

Any people who watch the MLS, what are Chicago like compared to Seattle? and how many fans do they usually get for home games?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Drogba is world class and on his day is perhaps the best striker in the world. He just has everything; strength, speed, finishing with either foot, great header of the ball, set pieces.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> And ive commented on the change and even though you'd accepted there is less you still attempted to pull me on it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only listed strikers that will be in the PL next season. also on Tevez he sums up the point perfectly. Only twice has he ever hit more than 20 league goals.
> 
> 7, 14, 5, 23, 20. Not exactly a Shearer is he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Rooneys day happens very rarely. Proved this season that 09/10 haul was a one off. 15 if that goal a league season strikers are not exactly hard to find for a side that creates about that many chances per game.
> 
> On v.Persie its hard to be scared (or put faith) in a striker where every time he touches the ball you're scared he's gonna get injured.


Rooney's day happens a lot more than you make out. He was consistently brilliant for us in the second striker role up until his great goalscoring season in 09/10. Honestly, in terms of performance, I don't even think that was his best season. It's the only season where he's played as the very front guy and the goals came as a result, but he wasn't as nearly as influential in the overall play as he was towards the second of last season even. The only consistently bad period Rooney had with United was the start of last season, where he was just awful.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> Really looking forward to United's match on saturday against Chicago, de gea and jones will be making their debuts. Also it will be interesting to see where Cleverly plays, as he has been saying he would prefer to play in the centre of midfield, but he has mainly been playing on the wings for the u-21s and wigan last season.
> 
> Any people who watch the MLS, what are Chicago like compared to Seattle? and how many fans do they usually get for home games?


There alot worse than Seattle. They are happy with there season so far with 2 wins in 20 which just about sums up they're expectations. They're like a cheap arsenal mainly playing kids having an extremely young squad (3 players over 30)


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I rank Rooney and Tevez in the same category of brilliant strikers with gifted midfield presence. Both can play deep or in the front, and they are workhorses for their teams. It's always a plus having players like these two.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

yeah1993


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I hold Reyes personally responsibe for the stereotype of Arsenal being soft. Before him, we were noted as being hard if anything.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It really amazes me how the media were so quick to rule out Torres last season. He'll come good this season, I'd bet my life on it. On his day he's unplayable.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao @ Citeh thinking they can get De Rossi. Superb.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> I hold Reyes personally responsibe for the stereotype of Arsenal being soft. Before him, we were noted as being hard if anything.


Tbf, he did get the holy fuck kicked out of him that evening. I remember that he had started the season on fire as well. Was scoring in nearly every game.

Enter the Nevilles.



Berbarito said:


> It really amazes me how the media were so quick to rule out Torres last season. He'll come good this season, I'd bet my life on it. On his day he's unplayable.


He isn't going to be the same as the guy we saw at Liverpool. He's lost some pace which was a major attribute to his game. I say he may reach 15, but I can't see him getting over 20.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That whole season just depresses me. I got far too overexcited that season (in fairness I was only 14) and I genuinely thought we'd go on to be all-conquering. That 5-3 game against Boro in particular sticks in the memory. Reyes was on fire that day.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> That whole season just depresses me. I got far too overexcited that season (in fairness I was only 14) and I genuinely thought we'd go on to be all-conquering. That 5-3 game against Boro in particular sticks in the memory. Reyes was on fire that day.


If you didn't lose to Manchester United, I don't think the Premier League would be how it is right now. That game changed the course of history, imo.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> Really looking forward to United's match on saturday against Chicago, de gea and jones will be making their debuts. Also it will be interesting to see where Cleverly plays, as he has been saying he would prefer to play in the centre of midfield, but he has mainly been playing on the wings for the u-21s and wigan last season.
> 
> Any people who watch the MLS, what are Chicago like compared to Seattle? and how many fans do they usually get for home games?


Worse than Seattle. Expect another rout. I sunited playing the MLS All Stars? Or is that Madrid? I think that will be a better game.

Yeah I love Drogba as well. He has his entertaining shenanigans on field, and is a great humanitarian off field. Hope he has a good season, especially since its possibly going to be his last with us.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Worse than Seattle. Expect another rout. I sunited playing the MLS All Stars? Or is that Madrid? I think that will be a better game.
> 
> Yeah I love Drogba as well. He has his entertaining shenanigans on field, and is a great humanitarian off field. Hope he has a good season, especially since its possibly going to be his last with us.


We destroyed the all stars last year, really took advantage of their back 4 having absolutely no organisation at all, it was quite hilarious actually.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

This year's might be a little better. Maybe not for the competition, but for the fact that you will get to see familiar faces. As it stands Thierry Henry and David Beckham will be a part of it this year. I think Rafa Marquez might still be injured from the Gold Cup, but if not probably him too. Also just realized its in NJ, bummer because I should be going to these games.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

the mls all stars. all of them in their late 30's who survive on past glories. and landon donovan.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> If you didn't lose to Manchester United, I don't think the Premier League would be how it is right now. That game changed the course of history, imo.


Agreed. Had arsenal won football would have won. But the bully boy tactics won out leading more teams following that example rather than the flash in the pan one season wonder of speed and skill over physical presence.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

MLS All Stars > A-League all stars bitch.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Boo-hoo, another Arsenal bottom-boy whinger. Football did win, moaning fuckers didn't. Adapt.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

FRED disagrees :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rockhead said:


> MLS All Stars > A-League all stars bitch.


probably. we dont have overpaid has beens infiltrating our league (besides robbie fowler, but he's long gone)

in fact, the leagues best player was argentine marcos flores. he played for adelaide, my team  probably one of the best players the league has had. there are some diamonds in there, unfortunately we cant hold onto them for long. if you want a comparison, we offered to pay flores 320k a YEAR, which would have made him out highest paid player ever. he ended up at some chinese club for 500k and earning 2.4 mil over 3 years. however, we replaced him with socceroo dario vidosic, so all is right

DARIO~!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

What are your guys most memorable/passionate moments in supporting your club?

I have been a diehard fan for around 7 years so the 05/06 season was one of my first seasons when I was really passionate. We defied the odds again and again to get to the final. The victory at the Bernabeu made me feel so proud to support Arsenal Football Club. The final was absolutely heartbreaking and having to go into school the following day where most of the people there were totts fans made it even worse. What a year.

I'm sure I'm missing a lot out but the Bernabeu victory really stands out on a personal level.


+united fans here need to stop thinking united are the be all end all.


Wenger's early sides were the players he inherited mostly, did you think he was going to come here and immediately change the personell and philosophy? :lmao


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Agreed. Had arsenal won football would have won. But the bully boy tactics won out leading more teams following that example rather than the flash in the pan one season wonder of speed and skill over physical presence.


Yes because the likes of Patrick Vieira were the essence of innocence on a football pitch.

Wenger's early Arsenal sides were some of the dirtiest in the PL.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> What are your guys most memorable/passionate moments in supporting your club?












No words do it justice.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

winning the fa cup 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> What are your guys most memorable/passionate moments in supporting your club?


Winning the.... erm.. :hmm:

Guess I'll have to settle for 






The 2 FA cup finals were good to get to, but massively disappointing.

Couple of Champions league appearances were awesome too. Tino hat-trick to beat Barca, and this






Could say beating Sunderland but it happens too often.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Chelsea 4-2 Barcelona

Holy shit, what a rollercoaster of a game. My biggest football regret is not being at the Bridge for this game. Three quick fire goals, then Ronaldinho scores a penalty and a magical moment that left me crushed. Barca should have buried us after the break, they didn't, Terry scored, we went through.

My and dad and I were going nuts. Great memory.

It's always great when you support the same team as your friends, but it's a special feeling when you support the same team as father.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Other than the obvious Champions League final wins, the FA Cup final win over Liverpool with Cantona scoring the winner made me go completely mental as a kid, running around the streets celebrating.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Beating the European Champions Milan 2-0 at the San Siro in 2008 is probably my favourite memory. I was with mates before school (nice timeslot Australia) and it was just brilliant. Both legs of that tie were amazing even though the first 175 minutes of tie were goalless, it was just football of the highest quality, and it's what European football is all about.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Saints doing the great escape in 1999. Also when we was 3-0 against Liverpool and coming back to draw 3-3.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> It's always great when you support the same team as your friends, *but it's a special feeling when you support the same team as father*.


This. A million times this.

Remember this game in particular. I was away in France with the family and we were watching it in some random pub, with some crazy French united fans and going absolutely fucking mental. Just an awesome night which I'll never forget.






Ruud and Ole <3

My father actually was at the CL final at the Nou Camp,the lucky cunt.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> Beating the European Champions Milan 2-0 at the San Siro in 2008 is probably my favourite memory. I was with mates before school (nice timeslot Australia) and it was just brilliant. Both legs of that tie were amazing even though the first 175 minutes of tie were goalless, it was just football of the highest quality, and it's what European football is all about.


This was amazing too. Cesc's goal is one of my favourite goals of ALL time. The quality, the moment, the celebration. Perfect.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> What are your guys most memorable/passionate moments in supporting your club?


Obvious Answer but....










Just everything about it. The fact that before the game no one gave us a chance in hell at beating Milan who at that time had easily one of the best all around squads in Europe. That at half time we were 3 - 0 down and we came back to draw 3 - 3. Jersey Dudek's crazy saves. Schevenko missing the penalty The feeling after the Penalty shootout and finally lifting the cup was just a moment I will always remember.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That 2005 CL final was just amazing.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I remember I bought the 2005 final DVD (the 'journey' to the final as well as the final in full) as a present for a Liverpool supporting mate and found myself watching it before giving it him :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Did you see the part where Luis Garcia got a PHANTOM GOAL! Yes, I'm still bitter, dammit!


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Yes because the likes of Patrick Vieira were the essence of innocence on a football pitch.
> 
> Wenger's early Arsenal sides were some of the dirtiest in the PL.


And?? from 2004 to 06 teams were starting to get out of the fear factor and actually having a go to win games. Jose Mourinho and Man United killed that. They ruined the premiership to make it the borefest 90% of its games are today.



Silent Alarm said:


> Boo-hoo, another Arsenal bottom-boy whinger. Football did win, moaning fuckers didn't. Adapt.


Hard to adapt when your being kicked 10 feet in the air by shit players like G.Nev.

Football died that day because then 18 sides in the premiership decided the best way to play is to be boring and sit back and play to not lose rather than playing to win.

Nothing to do with who i support but expansive attacking football is better to watch than 10 men behind the ball hoof and dive and hope for a penalty because were a shit team football.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It went over the line Joel :side:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I have loads of memorable moments but these stick out at the moment

the 98 season where we came back from the dead to win the title for the first time under Wenger was great. 

This goal to win the title at OT. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPkxEvl3GYg

being the first english team to beat RM at the Bernabeu and of course the unbeaten season.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> shit players like G.Nev.


Tbh, I actually lol'd at this.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Tbh, I actually lol'd at this.


lol all you want. Typical english footballer.

poor control, cant dribble, cant pass more than 5 yards. Crosses are on the most part poor, cant shoot. 

Yeah great technical ability there Gary.

Whats left. Well done gary you can run at people and take their legs and look like a cunt. Epic. Really cant see how we never won a world cup with everything he added to the england side.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Neville was far from a shit crosser of the ball. Why would a right back need to dribble or shoot? They're advantages but not a requirement and for his position all he needs to do is pass the ball to those nearby - you don't see many full backs spraying the ball around.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Neville was far from a shit crosser of the ball.


Where did i say he was??


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Neville was shit? I don't get Gunner & Stringer, it's like they take turns at saying stupidness. Don't understand how in anyway Neville was shit.




Gunner14 said:


> Where did i say he was??





Gunner14 said:


> lol all you want. Typical english footballer.
> 
> poor control, cant dribble, cant pass more than 5 yards. * Crosses are on the most part poor*, cant shoot.
> 
> Yeah great technical ability there Gary.
> 
> Whats left. Well done gary you can run at people and take their legs and look like a cunt. Epic. Really cant see how we never won a world cup with everything he added to the england side.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Crosses for the most part poor :lmao

Most Scousers I know fucking hate the guy but they'll hold up their hands and admit his quality. 'Typical English footballer' winning typical English trophies.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Neville was shit? I don't get Gunner & Stringer, it's like they take turns at saying stupidness. Don't understand how in anyway Neville was shit.


Read the point. Crosses on the most part poor does not say shit crosser of the ball.

Already explained. Being good at 1 thing doesn't make you a good footballer. Look at players like Cafu. Can do anything. 

Thats a great footballer. Not just a good RB. Notice the difference.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Crosses for the most part poor :lmao
> 
> Most Scousers I know fucking hate the guy but they'll hold up their hands and admit his quality. 'Typical English footballer' winning typical English trophies.


Quality at what?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> *Read the point. Crosses on the most part poor does not say shit crosser of the ball.
> *
> Already explained. Being good at 1 thing doesn't make you a good footballer. Look at players like Cafu. Can do anything.
> 
> Thats a great footballer. Not just a good RB. Notice the difference.


Whats the differnece?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Quality at what?


Did you somehow just never see him play? I feel like I'm missing something here.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Neville was shit? I don't get Gunner & Stringer, it's like they take turns at saying stupidness. Don't understand how in anyway Neville was shit.


The fuck did I say?



Neville was good. Not great, but many people don't think he was world class or anything. Proper club man which you HAVE to respect. What he loses in technical ability is made up in heart.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Did you somehow just never see him play? I feel like I'm missing something here.


so nothing then seeing as you can't name a single thing.

Do you honestly believe that England/Man Utd would not have benefitted from G.Nev being a more rounded football able to do more than slide tackle and foul.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> The fuck did I say?
> 
> 
> 
> Neville was good. Not great, but many people don't think he was world class or anything. Proper club man which you HAVE to respect. What he loses in technical ability is made up in heart.


You have your moments when you chat crap but you have cooled down a bit over the last few weeks I give you that.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Neville was a great crosser of the ball. And in 90's - early 2000, him and Beckham both were dangerous down that right flank.

Add the fact that he was a very solid defender, means he was doing his primary job well. England still haven't found a replacement for him at RB.

Gunner, you're full of shit. Neville is a cunt, no doubt about that, but the guy was a very good right back.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> Neville was a great crosser of the ball. And in 90's - early 2000, him and Beckham both were dangerous down that right flank.
> 
> Add the fact that he was a very solid defender, means he was doing his primary job well. England still haven't found a replacement for him at RB.
> 
> Gunner, you're full of shit. Neville is a cunt, no doubt about that, but the guy was a very good right back.


Havent said anything about his abilities as a right back.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Havent said anything about his abilities as a right back.


You called him a shit player. It hardly makes sense to say he is a shit player, but a good right back. But knowing you, you'd probably come out with that.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> You called him a shit player. It hardly makes sense to say he is a shit player, but a good right back. But knowing you, you'd probably come out with that.


Footballer abilities

Passing Short
Passing Long
Crossing
Shooting
Dribbling
Tackling
Heading

just to keep it simple for the simple minded of this forum simple to understand technical skills.. A good footballer (notice the word) should be able to do at least 4 of these. 

Being good at one position on the field may only require you to be able to do 2 of these like G.Nev.

If England had more players who could be more well rounded as FOOTBALLERS we'd be better off than having limited FOOTBALLERS who may or may not excell at one position.

That in simple enough terms for the limited knowledge you posses.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Footballer abilities
> 
> *Passing Short
> Passing Long
> Crossing
> Shooting
> Dribbling
> Tackling
> Heading*
> 
> just to keep it simple for the simple minded of this forum simple to understand technical skills.. A good footballer (notice the word) should be able to do at least 4 of these.
> 
> Being good at one position on the field may only require you to be able to do 2 of these like G.Nev.
> 
> If England had more players who could be more well rounded as FOOTBALLERS we'd be better off than having limited FOOTBALLERS who may or may not excell at one position.
> 
> That in simple enough terms for the limited knowledge you posses.


You say we're all simple-minded and judge players on Youtube videos yet what I've bolded there looks like a bunch of attributes in FIFA/Football Manager. I hope this doesn't offend you, oh intellectual one.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Pogba scored another one of his long range goals yesterday for the reserves, dont know how he is so consistant with them

http://yfrog.com/nbpuoz

Really hope him and morrison break into the first team this year


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Well Neville can cross, pass short and tackle. His heading could have been better and the other ones aren't even a requirement of his position.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> You say we're all simple-minded and judge players on Youtube videos yet what I've bolded there looks like a bunch of attributes in FIFA/Football Manager. I hope this doesn't offend you, oh intellectual one.


Technical abilities look like stats?? An ability is part of the game. If i was in here saying gary neville is shit because his on fifa he's a 60 then its a fair point but im not im judging off him in reality as i dnot give a fuck what fifa says about someone. 

Or are you that simple minded your saying footballers don't actually do these things?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Well Neville can cross, pass short and tackle. His heading could have been better and the other ones aren't even a requirement of his position.


Again difference between being a rounded footballer and being a limited one. Limited = shit. 

which as pointed out takes nothing away from his ability to be a right back but merely points out he's a shit footballer with very little technical ability. Much like 99.99% of english players.

Again to assist the mentally challenged.

Cafu = Footballer
G.Nev = Right back.

Seedorf = Footballer
Batty = Centre mid

Rooney = Footballer
Inzaghi = Striker


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

How does that make him a shit footballer though? Is a footballer judged on how many tricks he can do? In terms of right backs in the world, there's probably only about 3 or 4 that have been better than Neville during the time he has been in football.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

so you judge a player on 7 abilities?, for a defender things like positioning and anticipation are more important than long passing or shooting


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> so you judge a player on 7 abilities?, for a defender things like positioning and anticipation are more important than long passing or shooting


No. I just listed the SIMPLE technical attributes for the mentally challenged. Want to avoid the confusing things for the limited ones.

even explained that in the post.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> Bananas is obv the best Arsenal fan here :side:\
> 
> In as much as Samee was a bit mental, I wouldn't mind him back tbh. Anyone who helps keeps the football threads active is good in my books.


oh really? nah, you probably are the best Arsenal fan here.

Samee was a crazy motherfucker, but he was our crazy motherfucker, ya know?



King Kenny said:


> Mikey is. :side:





Rush said:


> Mikey is clearly the best Arsenal fan. As such its a shame he is an Arsenal fan and not supporting Liverpool.


Aw shucks. 

I do love me some LUIS SUAREZ (WHAT A PLAYER!), though.



Rush said:


> that it? then you're going to hate kenny, HULK and me if you happen to lose to us this year Bananas 8*D


*lowers head* 

They are not joking. Oh the Tiote pictures I received. 



Rockhead said:


> I would say all of Rooney, Drogba, Tevez, and Van Persie are world class. Suarez while tremendously talented, I haven't seen enough of so I'll hold off till this season starts on that. World class goalkeeper though. :side:


Fuck that dude. 

I don't think that Drogba is world-class anymore. Too old. Still good, though.



united_07 said:


> Really looking forward to United's match on saturday against Chicago, de gea and jones will be making their debuts. Also it will be interesting to see where Cleverly plays, as he has been saying he would prefer to play in the centre of midfield, but he has mainly been playing on the wings for the u-21s and wigan last season.
> 
> Any people who watch the MLS, what are Chicago like compared to Seattle? and how many fans do they usually get for home games?


Chicago is a joke compared to Seattle. The crowd should be good since it's Man United. They're selling out their places (unlike Man City who drew 11,000 vs a Mexican team in California .. embarrassing). 


As for Gunner14, why such an elitist view? Do you _really_ think our knowledge comes from youtube or video games? I mean, come the fuck on. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> How does that make him a shit footballer though? Is a footballer judged on how many tricks he can do? In terms of right backs in the world, there's probably only about 3 or 4 that have been better than Neville during the time he has been in football.


A footballer is judged on being a rounded footballer. Being good in one position does not make you a great footballer.

Cafu
Zambrotta
Lahm
Thuram

All above Neville. All better FOOTBALLERS than Neville.

One day you will notice the difference between being good in a position and being a limited player. And being a well rounded footballer.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

One day you'll realise you don't know more than anyone here either. Stick to your thread where you cut promos on each other regarding predictions - you're in your element there.

YOU judge a footballer on specific things, EVERYONE ELSE in this thread doesn't judge a right back for their shooting ability.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Everyone should of stopped listening to Gunner when he said he would keep Nasri over Wenger.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Chicago is a joke compared to Seattle. The crowd should be good since it's Man United. They're selling out their places (unlike Man City who drew 11,000 vs a Mexican team in California .. embarrassing).
> 
> 
> As for Gunner14, why such a elitist view? Do you _really_ think our knowledge comes from youtube or video games? I mean, come the fuck on. That's ridiculous.


TBF to Man city who in San Fran wants to see Man City vs Club america?? If it was Man CIty vs Club America in the Estadio Azteca in sure they'd get alot more. If like at the emirates cup there's always very few fans in for the non AFC game. Then they all drift in for the start of the Arsenal one even though you get both games for 25 quid. (also as a point when City played Vancouver there was over 24,000 their)

And i do sincerely believe alot of the posters get their 'knowledge' from youtube, fifa, and media. There are very very few people on here who actually hold their own opinion. The rest is all just regurgitated bollocks. Which is why once somebody says something the forum hasn't heard on sky sports news they have no idea how to respond so just make petty insults.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I don't think many do, you just saw someone post videos and presumed that.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Overrated said:


> Everyone should of stopped listening to Gunner when he said he would keep Nasri over Wenger.


He said that?

Damn, someone REALLY needs to make that botchamania changing cornette face a gif. Now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Overrated said:


> Everyone should of stopped listening to Gunner when he said he would keep Nasri over Wenger.


Wait. What? Really? 

fpalm


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Overrated said:


> Everyone should of stopped listening to Gunner when he said he would keep Nasri over Wenger.


At this moment in time i would keep the tealady over Arsene Wenger. He's clearly past it. Has no bottle, refusing to change. Highlighting the own problems in his squad yet refusing to address them. Vein attempts to mask the fact he's doing nothing to help them by making joke bids for players then crying when Barcelona make a joke bid for Cesc. Man was a legend. Fully deserves his bust at the Emirates. Three seasons ago he needed to retire and quietly stride off into the sunset.



Vader13 said:


> One day you'll realise you don't know more than anyone here either. Stick to your thread where you cut promos on each other regarding predictions - you're in your element there.
> 
> YOU judge a footballer on specific things, EVERYONE ELSE in this thread doesn't judge a right back for their shooting ability.


Im not judging him as a right back

Im looking at his overall footballing ability.

One day you'll know the difference. 

And you wanna disrespect my thread fine go for it. But in terms of number of different posters its the most popular thread on the forum so :flip


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Why do you believe a defender has to be a good footballer though?

Your thread is terrible, I don't need to insult it anymore than I did, 'Bookerman'.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Why do you believe a defender has to be a good footballer though?
> 
> Your thread is terrible, I don't need to insult it anymore than I did, 'Bookerman'.


Where have i said one does??

Ive stated that it is beneficial to a side if all the players are footballers in that they can add more to the team than simply doing their positional role. But you clearly cannot understand that concept.
I have also stated being shit in terms of roundedness does not effect the players ability to do one role. But this also makes him limited rather than excellent.

And again. most popular thread on the entire forum. over 120 different users since it started. How many use this thread max 14 ppl.

Gunner14 = winning.

and again your proving me right. Know you have no genuine point to make against my point so start with petty insults


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Having that thread have the most users is like having the youth club with the most crystal meth addicts.

I'm just being as childish as you are; you're unable to understand that other people judge things differently. Neville was a better 'defender' than Cafu was - one attacked too much and whilst was more than capable of getting back, there would still be huge gaps. Neville was limited but he was also a very good defender. I'd bet a lot of modern day footballers would say so.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Gunner, and who would you bring in?

Who would draw talent? Who would draw young talent? 

A big part of people signing here is because of Arsene Wenger.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Tbh I rather have a team where all the players literally played their simple roll. I.e. Defenders defend, Midfield control play & strikers score. While it can be helpful having full backs who can cross to strikers and such one false move and an area is exposed. Rather know that area is fully covered at all times in case of a counter attack after all. Same with Strikers while it can be nice to have Strikers who can defend when you want to make a counter attack you don't want your strikers behind your midfielders now do you?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Having that thread have the most users is like having the youth club with the most crystal meth addicts.
> 
> I'm just being as childish as you are; you're unable to understand that other people judge things differently. Neville was a better 'defender' than Cafu was - one attacked too much and whilst was more than capable of getting back, there would still be huge gaps. Neville was limited but he was also a very good defender. I'd bet a lot of modern day footballers would say so.


But Cafu also showed at AC Milan he was every bit as good a defender. But you probably didnt see that just saw him for brazil.



Stringer said:


> Gunner, and who would you bring in?
> 
> Who would draw talent? Who would draw young talent?
> 
> A big part of people signing here is because of Arsene Wenger.


Ancelotti would come to Arsenal.

Ancelotti has just as much drawing power as Wenger. Probably more.

A big part of why alot of players are turning us down now is also down to Wenger.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Ancelotti would come to Arsenal.
> 
> Ancelotti has just as much drawing power as Wenger. Probably more.
> 
> A big part of why alot of players are turning us down now is also down to Wenger.


Wait. How do you know for sure Ancelotti would go to Arsenal and what makes you think he can attract more so than Wenger?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> But Cafu also showed at AC Milan he was every bit as good a defender. But you probably didnt see that just saw him for brazil.
> 
> 
> 
> Ancelotti would come to Arsenal.
> 
> Ancelotti has just as much drawing power as Wenger. Probably more.
> 
> A big part of why alot of players are turning us down now is also down to Wenger.


Ancelotti? Suits us perfect. :side:

If we didn't have Wenger a lot of the players we have now wouldn't be here, nor would we be in such a good position for the future.

There is only a few managers that could take over here, and Wenger will choose. Pep may be a candidate.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Tbh I rather have a team where all the players literally played their simple roll. I.e. Defenders defend, Midfield control play & strikers score. While it can be helpful having full backs who can cross to strikers and such one false move and an area is exposed. Rather know that area is fully covered at all times in case of a counter attack after all. Same with Strikers while it can be nice to have Strikers who can defend when you want to make a counter attack you don't want your strikers behind your midfielders now do you?


SO if a right back overlaps the right winger the winger cant hold the position??

Right back surges forward left back stays back centre backs shift over. Limits the holes at the back. Winger hold the wing after being overlapped incase the cross hits the 1st man to prevent instant counter down the right side. Its not difficult. Its football. 

From your comments your players would never move and you'd have a completly static team. Id much rather have a Tevez who is going to attempt to close a ball down than a chamakh who wont move for anything more than 5 yards around him. But i dont like the Rooney who plays like a springer spaniel and has to be chasing the ball all the time. Thats primary school stuff.

Just because your right backs can add something to the team going forward doesnt mean you have to be exposed easily like a 1998 brazil or a 2010 Arsenal. But at the same time filling your side with limited players leaves you like England or Bolton. occasionally you might have a good game but your never going to win anything.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Wait. How do you know for sure Ancelotti would go to Arsenal and what makes you think he can attract more so than Wenger?


speculative thinking. 



Stringer said:


> Ancelotti? Suits us perfect. :side:
> 
> If we didn't have Wenger a lot of the players we have now wouldn't be here, nor would we be in such a good position for the future.
> 
> There is only a few managers that could take over here, and Wenger will choose. Pep may be a candidate.


Wenger to an Ancelloti is no more different than Graham to Rioch to Wenger was so whats your point??

If we didnt have Wenger alot of the shit we have now wouldnt be here. You think Bendtner, Denilson, Clichy, Rosicky, Almunia etc would have lasted so long under a strong manager??

would lassana Diarra have refused to play in a game under a stronger manager?? Would Flamini have been allowed to get to 2 months left of his deal before we make an offer to keep him under a better manager???
Would we have gone 5 years without a goalkeeper under a better manager?

Wenger did wonders. But all his little tricks with nutrition and suppliments have been whored out the world. Now he;s got nothing other than a dream he's already been fired for trying once.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Umm, Almunia is a valid point, but where are you getting the money from so you can sell those players and bring in quality ones? We DON'T have that much money. +Clichy was only bad for a season or two. He was top class before that, do you expect a manager to immediately sell a player after having a bad season?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Making presumptions that I haven't seen anything beyond mainstream football. I'm probably older than you, seen more football than you and I'm certainly not as biased as you are. My opinions are not the be all and end all of a discussion.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Umm, Almunia is a valid point, but where are you getting the money from so you can sell those players and bring in quality ones? We DON'T have that much money. +Clichy was only bad for a season or two. He was top class before that, do you expect a manager to immediately sell a player after having a bad season?


Clichys been shit his entire career. for a few years he had youth on his side to cover up the mistakes. But the mistake never ever went away. He's never ever been top class. Please do not insult my eyes by using the words Gael Clichy and Top Class in the same sentence.

Depends on what you think im thinking for quality. 
We spent 7 million on Rosicky. Are you sayng that 7 million couldnt have been better spent? We spent 3.4 on Denilson the same summer. So that 10M could have been spent on Niko Kranjcar (3.5M) + a cardboard cut out of a giraffe (£20) So ive saved just under 7 million and got more talent for the money.

Season after we signed Pedro, Bartley, Sunu, Freeman, Fabianski, Nordviet, Rasmussen only 1 has gone on to play for us and he's turned out shit. - Total spend 4.8M could have had Phil Jagielka 4M 

Bit more could have solved our left back problems with Jose Enrique £6.8 (we spent 7.5 on Sagna and on Lauren. so 6.8 for a fullback is in the budget ballpark.)

We sold players to the value of just under £50M that summer so if we had a better manager we could have had those two who would have made a difference.

need i go on??? Limited funds doesnt mean none. He could have spent the money better. 200,000 grand on Bendtner or 78,000 on Kevin Doyle. I know who i would prefer.

All our signing this summer
Carl Jenkinson	Charlton Athletic	£1,000,000	
Serge Gnabry	VfB Stuttgart	£100,000 
Jon Miquel Toral Barcelona	£350,000 
Leander Siemann	Hertha BSC	£225,000 
Hector Bellerin Barcelona	£350,000 
Kristoffer Olsson	IFK Norrköping	£293,000 
Gervinho	Lille	£10,570,000	11-07

we offered 9M for Alvarez they wanted 10.5 dont sign the 6 kids and put the money to our 9M and we've got Alvarez. Again i know what id prefer. 




Vader13 said:


> Making presumptions that I haven't seen anything beyond mainstream football. I'm probably older than you, seen more football than you and I'm certainly not as biased as you are. My opinions are not the be all and end all of a discussion.


I highly doubt you have seen more football me. Im not biased at all.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Why do you doubt that? Why is it such a crazy statement that someone could have seen more football than you?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

@Gunner: Rosicky was a top player in Germany and was good for Arsenal before his injuries. But hindsight is always good isn't it?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> @Gunner: Rosicky was a top player in Germany and was good for Arsenal before his injuries. But hindsight is always good isn't it?


Yeah. A LOT of Arsenal fans were VERY excited by his arrival. It was a bargain at the time for such a top player, not sure what you're talking about Gunner.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Yeah. A LOT of Arsenal fans were VERY excited by his arrival. It was a bargain at the time for such a top player, not sure what you're talking about Gunner.


Plus, it came after the season Pires left. Looked like a great replacement. But you just don't know what is going to happen in football (and life for that matter) and unfortunately for Rosicky (and Arsenal), the injuries has taken a lot out of him.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Jose Mourinho and Man United killed that. They ruined the premiership to make it the borefest 90% of its games are today.












U MAD SON?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Gunner, how much football do you watch?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Yeah. A LOT of Arsenal fans were VERY excited by his arrival. It was a bargain at the time for such a top player, not sure what you're talking about Gunner.


Krancjar was more highly rated. Cheaper, younger and actually played wide. Unlike Rosicky who hen at Dortmud was used centrally.



Vader13 said:


> Why do you doubt that? Why is it such a crazy statement that someone could have seen more football than you?


People yes. You? No



Joel said:


> @Gunner: Rosicky was a top player in Germany and was good for Arsenal before his injuries. But hindsight is always good isn't it?


Hindsight is great. But the point was better players were available cheaper.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Elaborate on why you think that.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That Nani clip is just epic


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Man United killed that. They ruined the premiership to make it the borefest 90% of its games are today.
> 
> Football died that day because then 18 sides in the premiership decided the best way to play is to be boring and sit back and play to not lose rather than playing to win.







U






MAD






SON?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> Plus, it came after the season Pires left. Looked like a great replacement. But you just don't know what is going to happen in football (and life for that matter) and unfortunately for Rosicky (and Arsenal), the injuries has taken a lot out of him.


True. He had pretty good early season form in 10/11 but it never materialised. Wasn't to be for Little Mozart.


I see noone posted the video if Ronaldo getting bossed by Arsenal 8*D


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> All our signing this summer
> Carl Jenkinson	Charlton Athletic	£1,000,000
> Serge Gnabry	VfB Stuttgart	£100,000
> Jon Miquel Toral Barcelona	£350,000
> Leander Siemann	Hertha BSC	£225,000
> Hector Bellerin Barcelona	£350,000
> Kristoffer Olsson	IFK Norrköping	£293,000
> Gervinho	Lille	£10,570,000	11-07
> 
> we offered 9M for Alvarez they wanted 10.5 dont sign the 6 kids and put the money to our 9M and we've got Alvarez. Again i know what id prefer.


Bellerin and Toral > Alvarez. Id rather have all of the players we have got this summer over Alvarez. 

Your acting like 10.5m on Alvarez is a good signing. Hes unproven and has done barely anything in the world of football. Your the one who seems to be buying into media hype now


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Gunner, how much football do you watch?


What i watch depends on kick off times of games/work schedule/ what days my teams are playing/ uni workload) Ill easily watch at least 6 games over the weekend (depending on if im working sundays or not i tend not to and just sponge of uni funds)

11am eiredivise kick offs
2pm Serie A
4pm Sky sports super sunday (or myp2p.com for a La Liga or Ligue Un game depends who's playing)
6PM sky spots la liga game one or myp2p.com for the ligue un 6pm depending on who's playing)
8pm Sky Sports la Liga.

Thats a usual sunday if my team plays sunday though or i work a shift then its obviously less. If Arsenal play sunday and im off ill be at the Arsenal game so the games will obviously reduce due to travel time.

Saturdays im usually in work but will catch the 8pm La Liga game, Occasionally Serie A depends who's playing. 

During the week ill just watch anything im currently watching Avai vs Internacional just for the hell of it.

http://www.veemi.com/embed.php?v=TVSEBAH1&vw=600&vh=450&domain=myp2p


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Overrated said:


> Bellerin and *Toral* > Alvarez. Id rather have all of the players we have got this summer over Alvarez.
> 
> Your acting like 10.5m on Alvarez is a good signing. Hes unproven and has done barely anything in the world of football. Your the one who seems to be buying into media hype now


Toral will be world class. Quote me on it.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Toral will be world class. Quote me on it.


For who though wont be for us. Quote me on it.



Overrated said:


> Bellerin and Toral > Alvarez. Id rather have all of the players we have got this summer over Alvarez.
> 
> Your acting like 10.5m on Alvarez is a good signing. Hes unproven and has done barely anything in the world of football. Your the one who seems to be buying into media hype now


Winger. Better than children. I as excited at the prospect of having a winger for the 1st time in 6 years. Not claiming anything on his ability as im not going to lie and say i know anything about him other than he's a winger but i wanted a winger (who's not Stuart Downing) and Wenger being after one excited me.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

but how can you slam the Rosicky signing who had a much more established pedigree (at the time) than Alvarez (currently does)??

you're talking out of both sides of your mouth. 

IF anything, you should be on Arsene for not looking at signing Diego Capel, who went for a measly four million. there is your winger, right there. and while he has yet to meet his expectations, he's still a more known player than alvarez. and even if he were to bust, shit, it's only four million.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> but how can you slam the Rosicky signing who had a much more established pedigree (at the time) than Alvarez (currently does)??
> 
> you're talking out of both sides of your mouth.


Where have i slammed the rosicky signing.

All ive said on rosicky is for alot cheaper we could have had kranjcar. the only problem i have with rosicky is since he nearly died he's been shit. problem i have with the signing at the time. Why sign a central midfield to replace the arguably the best winger the club has ever had.

keeping everything season to season and with this summer only comparing players we've been linked with. Its better not to look further away than that when your clubs been linked with Stuart Downing looking at ho other clubs are getting from fractions of the amount bid just makes you wish you could shoot our entire board and scouting team.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

don't play semantics with my word choice. you should have a more succinct explanation, otherwise you leave your post open to speculation and different interpretations. 

you say "there were better, cheaper players available".... that comes across as a slam on the signing. probably not a ferocious slam, but it seems obvious you have a dislike for the move. 

if you disliked the signing because of positional need, that's fine. but don't dislike the signing because Arsene paid 7 million (which you mentioned). and then ask why Arsene didn't pay 10 million for Alvarez.

i'd rather pay 7 million for a out of position Rosicky in 2006 than 10 million for an unknown like Alvarez.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> don't play semantics with my word choice. you should have a more succinct explanation, otherwise you leave your post open to speculation and different interpretations.
> 
> you say "there were better, cheaper players available".... that comes across as a slam on the signing. probably not a ferocious slam, but it seems obvious you have a dislike for the move.
> 
> if you disliked the signing because of positional need, that's fine. but don't dislike the signing because Arsene paid 7 million (which you mentioned). and then ask why Arsene didn't pay 10 million for Alvarez.


But times have moved on. If the current market values are applied to 2006 signings Rosicky would have been £15M

The point on Alvarez is if your going to bid 9 but the team want 11 don't spend 2M on kids. Get the player you've identified to help the growth of the 1st team. worry about the under 11's 5 a side reserve team substitutes after you've sorted ALL the issues in your current 1st team squad. Even the simply fact we're looking at kids at the moment is pissing me off. We need to change a minimum of 7 players in our 1st team squad and our manager is too busy signing 17 year old in the hope that he can make one good player to again attempt to cover up his 500 failures using the same method.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i agree with all that, but it's hard to completely judge without knowing all the facts. i cannot remember which site had it, but there was a pretty scathing article on the arsenal's board of directors total impetus when it comes to the footballing aspect of the club. they seem very preoccupied with politics, and the business matters of the club. it's all about stepping over dollars to pick up dimes. 

my fear is it's going to take a 5th place (or worse) finish to get the board to open up, and put the money back into the club. ie, the loss of champions league revenue.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> i agree with all that, but it's hard to completely judge without knowing all the facts. i cannot remember which site had it, but there was a pretty scathing article on the arsenal's board of directors total impetus when it comes to the footballing aspect of the club. they seem very preoccupied with politics, and the business matters of the club. it's all about stepping over dollars to pick up dimes.
> 
> my fear is it's going to take a 5th place (or worse) finish to get the board to open up, and put the money back into the club. ie, the loss of champions league revenue.


Well you know your board has issues when they won't allow the CFO to have a seat on the board or sit in board meetings.

(For the Football Manager buffs in here - Andres d'Allesandro just scored an injury time goal for International.)


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Regarding the earlier discussion, having your dad support the same team, words cannot explain. He had me born into this club. It really is the best way to bond with your father, sharing a passion for your beloved football side and drink beer together. 

chelsea with a 1-0 victory (own goal) over malaysia :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Apologies for the late reply, been out drinking.

Essentially, Gary Neville is a shit footballer because he can't dribble and shoot? He's a RIGHT BACK. Watch him and Beckham boss that side of the pitch back in the day. Neville was quality IN HIS POSITION. That's all you need.

Manchester United captain and mainstay in the team because he could kick a few players? Jog on.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> Regarding the earlier discussion, having your dad support the same team, words cannot explain. He had me born into this club. It really is the best way to bond with your father, sharing a passion for your beloved football side and drink beer together.


My dad is a United supporter, i have more fun with the banter than i would if we supported the same side. We support the same rugby side though, thats fun.

btw, I watch just as much football as you Gunner, albeit more premier league and less variety. Only i'm not arrogant enough to say that watching a lot of sport makes my opinion more valid.

on that note its asinine to call someone a great/excellent *insert any position* but a shit footballer. essentially what nogimmicksneeded said, he's a right back. I don't want my right back to be a great finisher. I do want him to be able to defend at a high level and have a good passing game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

my dad hates football with a passion. calls it a sport for ......s, etc. sad to see.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

shame that your dad feels that way.

i'm upset with myself that I didn't start watching football until I was 19. WTF was I thinking?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

meh, it's just the way he was brought up. my grandparents hated everything. the only thing my dad likes is music, cricket, aussie rules and accounting. incredibly smart, yet ignorant at the same time. however i've managed to get him interested in the transfer statistics because he loves numbers.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

interesting. oh well, it's not for everyone ... but his loss.

re: favorite club memories. since i'm a novice with Arsenal (early 2007) I don't have much history to go on.

- Cesc's goal at Milan
- Theo's wonder-run/assist to Adebayor (shameful result, however)
- Arsenal 2 Barca 1

3 CL memories. I could use more Prem memories, but as now ... I can only think of Gallas' header to beat Chelsea at Emirates a few years ago.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

favourite memories

- istanbul 2005
- fa cup final 2006
- CL semi finals vs chelsea in 2005 and 2007


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Favourite football memory is obviously the 2005 Champions League final. I wasn't THAT into football then, but I did still follow Liverpool and it was immense to watch, despite shitty timezones. Had my Cisse jersey on while watching it. 

My dad's not at all a football fan. I'm trying to bring him around though. A few of his mates at his work are trying too as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

admit it, you loved Theo's wonder-run as well.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

and loved babel winning a penalty and babel's goal. 

4-2


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

about the most useful thing babel ever did as a merseysider.

why do you have to go and ruin the moment by mentioning the score?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

because its one of my favourite moments. <3

that wouldn't of hurt as much as the 2-1 to barcelona though?


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Is Ryan Babel still alive?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

2-1 Barca? don't recall that.

i probably suppressed it.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*






8*D






HIS FIRST GOAL EVER TO LEAD THEM TO CHAMPIONS LEAGUE VICTORY


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

aw, fux u man. 

that was the first Arsenal match I ever watched. I came home from school, and just so happened to see it on ESPN. I was all, WTF is this? 

I had heard of Henry, and thought he was awesome prior to watching that. But seeing Arsenal lose kinda made them an underdog in my mind. And I like to root for underdogs. Then one year later, the Prem started to get shown on TV ... and LOVE WAS IN THE AIR!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

semis and final of the 2005 CL were brilliant.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I've got so many great memories but that 08 Champs League win has to be the top, along with the 06/07 title win as we ended Jose's dominance with Chelsea when nobody expected us to after losing RUUD. 02/03 was amazing coz of the comeback we made to hunt Arsenal down too.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> aw, fux u man.
> 
> that was the first Arsenal match I ever watched. I came home from school, and just so happened to see it on ESPN. I was all, WTF is this?
> 
> I had heard of Henry, and thought he was awesome prior to watching that. But seeing Arsenal lose kinda made them an underdog in my mind. And I like to root for underdogs. Then one year later, the Prem started to get shown on TV ... and LOVE WAS IN THE AIR!


3-0 down at half time in Istanbul. Greatest underdog story 8*D


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

If you want my favoute Premier League memories, I'll for winning the league at Old Trafford and White Hart lane, our 7-0 victories against Boro and Everton. the 5-3 comeback win against Boro, the 5-4 against Spurs.

And another of my favourite Premier League memories which doesn't even involve Arsenal. Mark Viduka 4 Liverpool 3 8*D


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Favorite memory is Roma winning the Scudetto in 2001. 

For Arsenal, it's reaching the CL Final in 2006, with on the road victories over Barca and Juve. Such a tragic final though... 

I was reading this interview of SAF and I agree with him when he said that--it's very difficult for English teams to win the CL because elsewhere teams just aim the CL, while in England, Premier League is always the target and the CL is a bonus. When you look at it, SAF has only won it twice. Arsene Wenger reached the final once and lost, and Jose Mourinho never won it with Chelsea. So, it's easier for teams of other leagues to win the CL as compared to English clubs, but it's remarkable that English clubs have reached the finals every season (except one) since 2005.

Going back to the "Everybody vs. Gunner14," topic, I would tend to agree with Gunner on Ancelotti. At this stage, he *could* be better than Arsene for Arsenal. I wouldn't just do it now though. There is a reason why we're still in the top-4 and that is Arsene Wenger. I think this coming season would be the final act for Arsene Wenger because it's a season where Arsenal must win something. If Arsenal succeed, I'm okay with Arsene because at his best, there aren't many managers better than Arsene out there, but lately, he's just been complaining about everything and he isn't even prepared to bring in some quality players. Kinda like "old man" syndrome where they hate changes.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Apologies for the late reply, been out drinking.
> 
> Essentially, Gary Neville is a shit footballer because he can't dribble and shoot? He's a RIGHT BACK. Watch him and Beckham boss that side of the pitch back in the day. Neville was quality IN HIS POSITION. That's all you need.
> 
> Manchester United captain and mainstay in the team because he could kick a few players? Jog on.


So you are saying that having players who can do more than the bare minimum for their position will have absolutely no benefit to a side?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> So you are saying that having players who can do more than the bare minimum for their position will have absolutely no benefit to a side?


He's not saying that having a player that can play more than 1 position has no benefit but that it's not a requirement and because they are not good at more than 1 thing doesn't make them a shit footballer. Especially when their one main thing is what is required.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> He's not saying that having a player that can play more than 1 position has no benefit but that it's not a requirement and because they are not good at more than 1 thing doesn't make them a shit footballer. Especially when their one main thing is what is required.


Im not saying you need to do more to be exceptional in one position.

Ive said there is a massive difference between being a good right back and a good rounded footballer.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

and everyone else has said that we'd all like a top class right back over a more rounded footballer


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> and everyone else has said that we'd all like a top class right back over a more rounded footballer


And as i have said. Id rather have a Cafu, Thuram, Zambrotta, Lahm type over a limited type. Its like saying i rather just have a piece of cheese than full sandwich.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Thuram was a fantastic right back too though, same with Lahm and I can honestly say I haven't seen enough of Zambrotta. Whereas Cafu was too attacking for certain sides, whilst Neville would have been perfect if it required him to sit back (although he could still get forward) as there isn't a chance you are getting Cafu to play defensively.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> *Thuram was a fantastic right back too though*, same with Lahm and I can honestly say I haven't seen enough of Zambrotta. Whereas Cafu was too attacking for certain sides, whilst Neville would have been perfect if it required him to sit back (although he could still get forward) as there isn't a chance you are getting Cafu to play defensively.


????

Cafu was epic defensive and attacking for Ac Milan. At Brazil and Roma he was never played to defend just for his speed on the overlap.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm not saying Cafu can't defend, more of a Neville was a better defender himself. I saw Cafu at Milan and yes he was very good but Neville did it for what, 15 years? For at least 10 of those he was probably the best in the country and one of the best in the world. I'm not discrediting Cafu as he has accomplishments that even Neville doesn't have (so does Kleberson but that's not the point), but if I'm picking a team that requires a defensive full back then I, personally, would rather have Neville over Cafu. (Thuram if we're picking anyone).


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> I'm not saying Cafu can't defend, more of a Neville was a better defender himself. I saw Cafu at Milan and yes he was very good but Neville did it for what, 15 years? For at least 10 of those he was probably the best in the country and one of the best in the world. I'm not discrediting Cafu as he has accomplishments that even Neville doesn't have (so does Kleberson but that's not the point), but if I'm picking a team that requires a defensive full back then I, personally, would rather have Neville over Cafu. (Thuram if we're picking anyone).


So in short you agree that you'd go for the more rounded player (thuram) than the limited one (Neville).


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

In the case where the better footballer is also a better right back - yes.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> In the case where the better footballer is also a better right back - yes.


But the better footballer is always the better in the position.

Rio better than Bramble as an example.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Well you can see above that my opinion believes Neville is a better right back than Cafu. Obviously not everyone (maybe not anyone) will agree on that but I don't necessarily believe that the better footballer is always the best option.

Jose Chilavert is a better footballer than Iker Casillas due to his ability to pass, shoot and dribble - I know which I'd rather have.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

But is Demichelis a better centreback than Vidic? Demichelis is a better footballer than Vidic, he has a better touch, better control of the ball, is a better passer, ect. But Vidic is surely the better centreback no?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Well you can see above that my opinion believes Neville is a better right back than Cafu. Obviously not everyone (maybe not anyone) will agree on that but I don't necessarily believe that the better footballer is always the best option.
> 
> Jose Chilavert is a better footballer than Iker Casillas due to his ability to pass, shoot and dribble - I know which I'd rather have.


Now a goalkeeper is different. Because a goalkeeper doesnt use ANY of the normal footballing attributes in a normal game.
But to counter your ridiculous swerve. If you need to go all Kevin Keegan and throw a goalkeeper up front though id rather have Chilavert than Casililas.

But as the legend Ruud Gullit once said Goalkeepers arent footballers. Goalkeepers are only Goalkeepers because they were shit and couldnt play football so all their friends forced them to be in goal.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> But is Demichelis a better centreback than Vidic? Demichelis is a better footballer than Vidic, he has a better touch, better control of the ball, is a better passer, ect. But Vidic is surely the better centreback no?


Considering that Demichelis has spent 95% of his career at Defensive mid and as emergency centre back than i would hope Vidic is a better CB. Its only since 2008 when it was clear that his fitness would never return that he was switch to a cb. And now he is limited as he can barely run. good effort though.

Of course if you scour the whole of footballing history there will be anomalies that break the claim. A better one for you to have said could have been Makelele. that limited but that good at breaking up play a new position was created for him. But even that isnt a hard choice. Makelele or Keane/Vieira not a difficult choice is it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

gary neville is the best paedophile right back 8*D

the candy man gary.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Reply to Bananas' post, Gunner - it was a far better one than my own.

EDIT: I'm too slow


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> gary neville is the best paedophile right back 8*D
> 
> the candy man gary.


Arshavin has him covered up front though. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

gary prefers it down back though


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Not to interrupt the conversation but when AVB was asked about Torres' performance in pre-season - which people are still apparently being negative about even though Torres scored in our first preseason game - he said, "I'm not going to turn it into an obsession like you people are trying to do."

I like it. Calmly putting the media in their place.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He should've been all LISTEN FUCKHEADS to them.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He needs to name the oppositions team pre match to be considered a great press conference guy.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He needs to be like Fergie and basically tell them to fuck off.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

You need years of owning the league like Fergie to get away with that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:hmm: That is true but I wouldn't hold it against him if he did tell them to fuck off.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

interesting reads on attacking/defensive wingers in the league

http://www.whoscored.com/Blog/qyy2i-zdc0kti5xp74r52w/Show/Premier-League-Crossing-Wingers

http://www.whoscored.com/Blog/wd_31...les-Steed-Malbranque-Dirk-Kuyt-Maxi-Rodriguez

Shows how great Downing is. :side:

Kuyt, Meireles and Maxi also. :side:

regarding United, shows how useful Nani was. 

discuss


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> interesting reads on attacking/defensive wingers in the league
> 
> http://www.whoscored.com/Blog/qyy2i-zdc0kti5xp74r52w/Show/Premier-League-Crossing-Wingers
> 
> http://www.whoscored.com/Blog/wd_31...les-Steed-Malbranque-Dirk-Kuyt-Maxi-Rodriguez
> 
> Shows how great Downing is. :side:
> 
> Kuyt, Meireles and Maxi also. :side:
> 
> regarding United, shows how useful Nani was.
> 
> discuss


Cross accuracy downing 1 in 5 was a good cross. Sorry Carroll you're going to have to work really hard to get anything from him.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Let's go easy on Nani, guys. It's really easy to hurt his feelings.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Nani are you ok, are you okay Nani?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> So you are saying that having players who can do more than the bare minimum for their position will have absolutely no benefit to a side?


What an odd extrapolation to make. Also extremely odd to say Neville did 'the bare minimum' required for a right back, when he was consistently one of if not the best in his position in the PL for many, many years.

This didn't start as a comparison between Neville and the likes of Cafu, I'd like to remind you, it was because you said Neville was a shit footballer, which is clearly bollocks. You also seem to now be implying that 'only' being a top quality right back means you're not a 'footballer', and you only earn that title by excelling at every attribute in the game. Again, clearly bollocks.

Saw earlier that Rooney said the English revolution at Anfield will make them title contenders next year. Good lad, Fergie-esque mind games from him now.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Special 1 tv is the greatest youtube weekly show ever.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> What an odd extrapolation to make. Also extremely odd to say Neville did 'the bare minimum' required for a right back, when he was consistently one of if not the best in his position in the PL for many, many years.
> 
> This didn't start as a comparison between Neville and the likes of Cafu, I'd like to remind you, it was because you said Neville was a shit footballer, which is clearly bollocks. You also seem to now be implying that 'only' being a top quality right back means you're not a 'footballer', and you only earn that title by excelling at every attribute in the game. Again, clearly bollocks.
> 
> Saw earlier that Rooney said the English revolution at Anfield will make them title contenders next year. Good lad, Fergie-esque mind games from himnow.


http://youtu.be/H9kpTvm6CYA

oddly enough nothing of what you have typed has come anywhere close to be close to relating to anything i have said.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> Saw earlier that Rooney said the English revolution at Anfield will make them title contenders next year. Good lad, Fergie-esque mind games from him now.


It's cruel to tease, Wayne.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Vidic said the same stuff on SSN saying we could be contenders

Psh all the Man U guys know it. 2011/12 OUR YEAR!


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Vidic said the same stuff on SSN saying we could be contenders
> 
> Psh all the Man U guys know it. 2011/12 OUR YEAR!


Year for what though


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Carling Cup, FA Cup & 19th league title off course :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> http://youtu.be/H9kpTvm6CYA
> 
> oddly enough nothing of what you have typed has come anywhere close to be close to relating to anything i have said.


Except the bit when you said Neville was a shit player. Clearly bollocks.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Carling Cup, FA Cup & 19th league title off course :side:


hahahahaha. with Stuart Downing, Steven Gerrard, Jordan Henderson and Charlie Adam you'll be lucky to make top 10.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> hahahahaha. with Stuart Downing, Steven Gerrard, Jordan Henderson and Charlie Adam you'll be lucky to make top 10.


:lmao 

I'd lol if you said this and then we get 4th over you.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Except the bit when you said Neville was a shit player. Clearly bollocks.


Clearly a fact. As a footballer he is shocking. Extremely limited and offers very little to a side other being a Right Back. If you had a choice between having a talented footballer at Rb or having a limited one at rb 99.9 percent of people who prefer to have the better footballer.

Neville or Thuram
Bramble or Ferdinand
Terry or Lucio
Gael Clichy or Ashley Cole
Stuart Downing or Robert Pires
Makelele or Keane
Lucas or Scholes
Ibrahimovic or Tevez
RVN or Henry

plain to see which is better.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao
> 
> I'd lol if you said this and then we get 4th over you.


Im extremely confident even the worse case scenario arsenal 11

Szcezney
Sagna
Vermaelen
Koscielny
Traore (cos gibbs perma injured)
Song
Wilshere
Ramsey
Arshavin
Gervinho
V.Persie

will finish above Liverpool and there 112M in 6 months spending spree.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Im extremely confident even the worse case scenario arsenal 11
> 
> Szcezney
> Sagna
> Vermaelen
> Koscielny
> Traore (cos gibbs perma injured)
> Song
> Wilshere
> Ramsey
> Arshavin
> Gervinho
> V.Persie
> 
> will finish above Liverpool and there 112M in 6 months spending spree.


lot of skill but how much balls? You guys dropped from 1st to 4th last year in the space of about 2 months. Now imagine if Us & Spurs have been playing much better, With the way you was playing and dropping points you could have dropped to 6th.

It's anyone's guess who will finish above who. On Skills you guys should get above us. On Mentality having a natural leader in Gerrard may work to us a bit more.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Here's the thing, he could be described as limited, he may only offer one thing to the team, but he was one of the best in the world at right back, so clearly he isn't a shit player. In my mind, a right back should be judged on their quality playing as a right back, and he was exceptional at it whether he could or couldn't vary his style of play.

David Luiz, by your definition, is a better footballer than Vidic, so a better pick for the team? Andy Johnson is less limited than Ibrahimovic, so most people would rather have him? It's as ridiculous as comparing Bramble and Rio.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

How is Ibrahimovic limited exactly?

And just lol at an Arsenal fan talking about Gary Neville. He's a solid player. He was consistently very good and held down his place in the United and Engand team for years. You don't do that if you're shit.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> lot of skill but how much balls? You guys dropped from 1st to 4th last year in the space of about 2 months. Now imagine if Us & Spurs have been playing much better, With the way you was playing and dropping points you could have dropped to 6th.
> 
> It's anyone's guess who will finish above who. On Skills you guys should get above us. On Mentality having a natural leader in Gerrard may work to us a bit more.


Nah you only play well when Gerrard is injured so the more he plays the more confident ill be of finish 4th regardless of how much we crumble from march
Should Steven Gerrard die (or break his leg or just get a long term injury) then i would be a bit more concerned at you coming anywhere near us.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Here's the thing, he could be described as limited, he may only offer one thing to the team, but he was one of the best in the world at right back, so clearly he isn't a shit player. In my mind, a right back should be judged on their quality playing as a right back, and he was exceptional at it whether he could or couldn't vary his style of play.
> 
> David Luiz, by your definition, is a better footballer than Vidic, so a better pick for the team? Andy Johnson is less limited than Ibrahimovic, so most people would rather have him? It's as ridiculous as comparing Bramble and Rio.


Heres the thing though. I've already said he was a quality right back. Yet you cant seem to fathom that only being able to do the bare minimum in regards to technical ability as a footballer isn't that good. And had he been a better footballer as well as being a right back England would have benefited.

andy Johnson cant do anything at all and is one of the worst strikers to ever play in the premier league. For you to even consider him to not be a limited footballer is laughable and makes me perfectly understand why you cannot fathom the difference between being a positional specialist and being judged on footballing ability.

David Luiz is quality and his only problem is age. Too scared to be like Carvalho and talk Terry through games.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal just get 4th done, mentality seems to fuck us up and drop us to 4th, but as I say we always get it done. We had a title push the majority of last season so with a few additions I wouldn't rule us out. We need to improve consistency and not be as complacent, and we can have a good title push, without big additions.


+why is NEVILLE worthy of about 200000 pages of discussion. We get everybody's points.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> How is Ibrahimovic limited exactly?
> 
> And just lol at an Arsenal fan talking about Gary Neville. He's a solid player. He was consistently very good and held down his place in the United and Engand team for years. You don't do that if you're shit.


Because he's lazy. You cant do much when you play in a 10x10 section of the field.

Ye ok so you think neville was better than Maradona?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Nah you only play well when Gerrard is injured so the more he plays the more confident ill be of finish 4th regardless of how much we crumble from march
> Should Steven Gerrard die (or break his leg or just get a long term injury) then i would be a bit more concerned at you coming anywhere near us.


Were more fluent without him when the pressure is off but when the pressure is on its the captain & natural team leader that gets you through. Hell do you thing City would have broken top four last year without Tevez? The main reason you guys crumble is because you have no leader for when things get tough and the guy that is supposed to be your leader wants to go to another team.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Were more fluent without him when the pressure is off but when the pressure is on its the captain & natural team leader that gets you through. Hell do you thing City would have broken top four last year without Tevez? The main reason you guys crumble is because you have no leader for when things get tough and the guy that is supposed to be your leader wants to go to another team.


Nah no gerrard to mess up the fluency in the play. Carragher leading from the back. Liverpool could finish top 4. 

Gerrard in the side you'll finish a valiant 6th. Steven Gerrard is like a Ric Flair. Hasnt got it anymore looks good to have him on tv but his ego means he needs to be the one in the spotlight. Liverpool would have been much much much better off had he sulked off to chelsea.

And the main reason we crumble is due to having shit players. When it comes to the end of the season an the points mean more our players are that over paid they dont care whereas Wolves players give a shit so fight for the ball. We could have any leader and it wouldnt make Denilson or Diaby track back quicker than the ref. thats just what happens when you fill a subs bench with shite.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Because he's lazy. You cant do much when you play in a 10x10 section of the field.
> 
> Ye ok so you think neville was better than Maradona?


He's not as lazy as he'd made out to be. He's selfish, but many Milan fans noted that he would actually work hard last season. 

No idea of the relevance in your question, but I often question the relevance of any of your posts so...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fabregas being captain and not being a real leader has fuck all to do with it. We certainly don't have "shit" players apart from a few that aren't first team. The main reason we fail is complacency. I would be more than willing to not have experience to trade it for showing up and not taking a team like they are a joke. Experience helps, but not being complacent is a much bigger problem for us.

Sunderland, Birmingham & Newcastle 4-4 immediately comes to mind.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> +why is NEVILLE worthy of about 200000 pages of discussion. We get everybody's points.


He should have his own thread really.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

What hapenned to the thread titles?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Nah no gerrard to mess up the fluency in the play. Carragher leading from the back. Liverpool could finish top 4.
> 
> Gerrard in the side you'll finish a valiant 6th. Steven Gerrard is like a Ric Flair. Hasnt got it anymore looks good to have him on tv but his ego means he needs to be the one in the spotlight. Liverpool would have been much much much better off had he sulked off to chelsea.
> 
> And the main reason we crumble is due to having shit players. When it comes to the end of the season an the points mean more our players are that over paid they dont care whereas Wolves players give a shit so fight for the ball. We could have any leader and it wouldnt make Denilson or Diaby track back quicker than the ref. thats just what happens when you fill a subs bench with shite.


Gerrard still has quite a lot to offer in terms of leadership I reckon, He is starting to go downhill a bit, especially due to a shit load of injuries but he still has it in him. Plus you don't have shit players. You have a few crap players but in general you have one of the best teams in the premier league. Hell we won the Champo League in 2005 against a then AC Milan squad who had some of the best collection of players in the world and we basically had a mid table squad. Carra is a good leader too though. 



Stringer said:


> Fabregas being captain and not being a real leader has fuck all to do with it. We certainly don't have "shit" players apart from a few that aren't first team. The main reason we fail is complacency. I would be more than willing to not have experience to trade it for showing up and not taking a team like they are a joke. Experience helps, but not being complacent is a much bigger problem for us.
> 
> Sunderland, Birmingham & Newcastle 4-4 immediately comes to mind.


But thats the thing, A natural born leader helps with the complancy issue. You kinda need someone that when they can see the team becoming a bit complancent step in and say something. Arsenal just don't seem to have that. I reckon Whilshere can be that guy in a few years but is too young for now. 



Stringer said:


> What hapenned to the thread titles?


Agreed. Get on it Mikey!


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> He's not as lazy as he'd made out to be. He's selfish, but many Milan fans noted that he would actually work hard last season.
> 
> No idea of the relevance in your question, but I often question the relevance of any of your posts so...


Many you mean about 5. He was more mobile than in previous seasons but he's hardly a hard working striker.

so don't respond if your intelligence level is that low you don't understand intellectually superior people.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Gerrard still has quite a lot to offer in terms of leadership I reckon, He is starting to go downhill a bit, especially due to a shit load of injuries but he still has it in him. Plus you don't have shit players. You have a few crap players but in general you have one of the best teams in the premier league. Hell we won the Champo League in 2005 against a then AC Milan squad who had some of the best collection of players in the world and we basically had a mid table squad. Carra is a good leader too though.
> 
> 
> But thats the thing, A natural born leader helps with the complancy issue. You kinda need someone that when they can see the team becoming a bit complancent step in and say something. Arsenal just don't seem to have that. I reckon Whilshere can be that guy in a few years but is too young for now.
> 
> Agreed. Get on it Mikey!


the side that came 3rd and 5th in consecutive seasons?? Clearly not a mid table side.

Wilshere will need to change alot to be a captain. At this moment in time he's as much chance of getting a Karl Henry type reputation with his horror tackles as he is to develop into captain material. Near enough always mute on the field which is never good for someone being touted as a natural leader. And before anyone chirps in with the he;s only 19 crap. Tony Adams was never muted on the field and thats why he got the armband at 21.

We have one of the best teams undoubtedly thats why i have every confidence in the strongest side. Its just when we start getting beyond the subs bench the dramatic drop in quality in frankly unforgivable.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> the side that came 3rd and 5th in consecutive seasons?? Clearly not a mid table side.
> 
> Wilshere will need to change alot to be a captain. At this moment in time he's as much chance of getting a Karl Henry type reputation with his horror tackles as he is to develop into captain material. Near enough always mute on the field which is never good for someone being touted as a natural leader. And before anyone chirps in with the he;s only 19 crap. Tony Adams was never muted on the field and thats why he got the armband at 21.
> 
> We have one of the best teams undoubtedly thats why i have every confidence in the strongest side. Its just when we start getting beyond the subs bench the dramatic drop in quality in frankly unforgivable.


You look at a lot of our player they were hardly world Class. Especially in the year we won the Champions League. We worked as a team well but the players itself where not that great.

Dudek 

Finnan - Carra - Hyypia - Traore 

Alonso

Garcia - Gerrard - Riise

Kewell 

Baros​
That was the starting line up in that match. How many players of that Starting 11 would you honestly consider top 4 material? 

Fair enough about Wilshere but I dunno there is just something about him that he just seems to let off some Aura and I can just see him in the changing room when all hope seems gone just rallying on a team in a few years. Not now off course but in a few years yes. I may be wrong who knows. 

The quality isn't great but its not horrendous either. You have enough quality there to do well in any competition.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> You look at a lot of our player they were hardly world Class. Especially in the year we won the Champions League. We worked as a team well but the players itself where not that great.
> 
> Dudek
> 
> Finnan - Carra - Hyypia - Traore
> 
> Alonso
> 
> Garcia - Gerrard - Kewell
> 
> Baros​
> That was the starting line up in that match. How many players of that Starting 11 would you honestly consider top 4 material?
> 
> Fair enough about Wilshere but I dunno there is just something about him that he just seems to let off some Aura and I can just see him in the changing room when all hope seems gone just rallying on a team in a few years. Not now off course but in a few years yes. I may be wrong who knows.
> 
> The quality isn't great but its not horrendous either. You have enough quality there to do well in any competition.


edit nvm


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ Assuming because I missed out Riise by mistake?


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Many you mean about 5. He was more mobile than in previous seasons but he's hardly a hard working striker.
> 
> so don't respond if your intelligence level is that low you don't understand intellectually superior people.


He's not a hard worker, but I wouldn't call his work rate a liability. 

That second paragraph is poorly worded and should begin with a capital letter, just so you know.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> You look at a lot of our player they were hardly world Class. Especially in the year we won the Champions League. We worked as a team well but the players itself where not that great.
> 
> *Dudek *
> 
> *Finnan* -* Carra* -* Hyypia* - *Riise*
> 
> Gerrard - *Alonso* - *HAMAAN* - *L.Garcia*
> 
> *Baros* - Cisse(injured) Morientes​
> That was the starting line up in that match. How many players of that Starting 11 would you honestly consider top 4 material?
> 
> 
> Fair enough about Wilshere but I dunno there is just something about him that he just seems to let off some Aura and I can just see him in the changing room when all hope seems gone just rallying on a team in a few years. Not now off course but in a few years yes. I may be wrong who knows.
> 
> The quality isn't great but its not horrendous either. You have enough quality there to do well in any competition.


All the bolded to be fair. I know that not how you lined up for the champions league final but in the 2nd half Steven Gerrard was RB anyway. But that Liverpool side is better than a combination of

Almunia

Eboue Squilacci Djourou Gibbs

Rosicky Denilson Diaby 

walcott -----------Bendtner

========Chamackh.

But you could do that for any team. But the point is Liverpool then to Arsenal now are very very similar. fine 1st 11. but after that not alot going on. Only difference is where we went out to the best side in the world by some distance whereas Liverpool had the luckiest season ever. Lucky in the qualifier. squeezed through the group on goals. Lucky with Garcia goal that could have gone either way (but i like Garcia so it was a goal) Then lucky Ac Milan went home at half time. 

Imagine what would have happened to Liverpool had they drew that away leg against Grazer after losing the home leg 1-0.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> He's not a hard worker, but I wouldn't call his work rate a liability.
> 
> That second paragraph is poorly worded and should begin with a capital letter, just so you know.


It's not a paragraph its a sentence.
FAIL!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> You look at a lot of our player they were hardly world Class. Especially in the year we won the Champions League. We worked as a team well but the players itself where not that great.
> 
> Dudek
> 
> Finnan - Carra - Hyypia - Traore
> 
> Alonso
> 
> Garcia - Gerrard - Riise
> 
> Kewell
> 
> Baros​
> That was the starting line up in that match. How many players of that Starting 11 would you honestly consider top 4 material?
> 
> Fair enough about Wilshere but I dunno there is just something about him that he just seems to let off some Aura and I can just see him in the changing room when all hope seems gone just rallying on a team in a few years. Not now off course but in a few years yes. I may be wrong who knows.
> 
> The quality isn't great but its not horrendous either. You have enough quality there to do well in any competition.


BIG HARRY KEWELL


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I remember Djimi Traore, often ridiculed by even Liverpool fans for not being good enough and having a poor first half, being an absolute monster in the second half against Milan in the 05 final 8*D.


----------



## iMac

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Watching the Arsenal friendly, seven mins in and Gervinho has just scored a very nice goal. Arsenal looking a bit shaky at the back though.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Brilliant ball from Wilshere and a great finish from GERVINHO


----------



## iMac

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

And there's his second goal in 15mins. Wilshere involved in the build up again.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> I remember Djimi Traore, often ridiculed by even Liverpool fans for not being good enough and having a poor first half, being an absolute monster in the second half against Milan in the 05 final 8*D.







DJIMI


----------



## iMac

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



haribo said:


> DJIMI


Great finish. 8*D


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Liverpool 3-0 down to Hull.

Relegation anyone?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ lololololololol.

4th place?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

doni, robinson, carragher, ayala, kelly, maxi, aquilani, poulsen, coady, cole, n'gog

good indicator


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> doni, robinson, *carragher*, ayala, *kelly*, *maxi*, *aquilani*, poulsen, coady, cole, n'gog
> 
> good indicator


All 4 will play a bigger part. I would be worried if my 2nd outfit lost to HULL CITY 3-0.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

any team with poulsen doesnt stand a chance


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> any team with poulsen doesnt stand a chance












Sonned.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i dont get it


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Totti burning Poulsen, again. What more is there to get?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

well, the fact that i cant understand the words.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah English plz.

Anyway didn't get a chance to see the match and with that scoreline thank fuck I didn't horrible scoreline but ahh well. Not a great start for Doni though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*






This is proper banter :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

"He Only went for a burger" :lmao brilliant. Like West Ham anyway always hate when they go down.

:lmao just saw this youtube comment on that video that made me lul 

"I was at this game, only a few months after England's failure to qualify for the Euro Championship.Stevie G had to come and take as succession of corner kicks right in front of the West Ham fans who sang," Gerrard ...You let your country down!".His head﻿ dropped and he didn't looked too pleased as we sang the same chant 2 corners in a row.Upon getting a 3rd corner, he trudged sheepishly to take it.The West Ham fans sang"Gerrard, Fat Frank let you down!". Stevie G smiled, giving a thumbs up!"


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

United team for today

MU: de Gea; Fabio, Smalling, Jones, Evra (c); Obertan, Carrick, Cleverley, Welbeck; Diouf, Berbatov


good to see de Gea and Jones making their debuts, looks like cleverley wlll be starting in the centre of midfield


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Had a friend who was at the game, the place apparently went into pandemonium when Chicago took the lead.

It was only a matter of time though, three second-half goals from United made it look like a routine win.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I know it's only a friendly, but I didn't expect a 3-0 loss to Hull.

Manchester scored a few late winners, reminds me of last season.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Villa beat Walsall 3-1 in a friendly. This man scored:


----------



## Jordo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> Had a friend who was at the game, the place apparently went into pandemonium when Chicago took the lead.
> 
> It was only a matter of time though, three second-half goals from United made it look like a routine win.


Love you sig


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> All 4 will play a bigger part. I would be worried if my 2nd outfit lost to HULL CITY 3-0.


Carra will be the only regular starter of the four if we're at full strength, although I'd like to see a lot more of Kelly this year. I'm not even sure Kuyt will get a start when we're at full strength, and Maxi will be behind him on the right side for sure. As far as Aquilani goes, I'm sure we'll sell him, because I just don't see how he fits in.

Disappointing result nonetheless.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

With Aquilani it kinda depends on what line up we do really. On saying that with the amount of Central midfielders we have I'm assuming where going to be player a lot more 4-3-3 & 4-5-1 to fit all of them in. If We plan to do 4-4-2 for most of the season then yeah he will become an after thought.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Disappointing result. But I'm not that bothered. I'm not exactly going to go al Stringer-like and say "world class", "top class" whenever we win a match either. 

fine-tuning still needed

Dalglish

As I say, it is pre-season and it's to get players fit and get rid of their mistakes - but I certainly think we've got a few mistakes to get rid of after today."


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Villa beat Walsall 3-1 in a friendly. This man scored:


Isn't he supposed to be running off to Sven in Leicester?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

HESKEY

you'll keep him 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

We came from behind to beat a poor MLS side.

De Gea couldn't do much about the goal, solid otherwise. Jones was outjumped for the goal. The twins are like two jack-russells...but good at football. Cleverly was fucking shit. Obertan: pace to burn, tricky as fuck with the ball. Achieve your potential, Squidward. Diouf, poor bastard looks scared to be in a United shirt. Welbeck was good, a few nice flicks and touches too.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> HESKEY
> 
> you'll keep him 8*D












Anyway, Heskey showed he can score against league 1 opposition....sign him up Sven he can still do a job in the Championship!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i was baiting you to use that 8*D

i hope we beat galatasaray later in the week...need to stir shit amongst a few of my turkish mates.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> With Aquilani it kinda depends on what line up we do really. On saying that with the amount of Central midfielders we have I'm assuming where going to be player a lot more 4-3-3 & 4-5-1 to fit all of them in. If We plan to do 4-4-2 for most of the season then yeah he will become an after thought.


We'll probably play a 4-3-3, with Lucas sitting behind the other two midfielders. Gerrard, Adam, Henderson and Meireles would all be ahead of Aquilani for the two attacking spots thought.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Bad news for the rest of the Premiership. Steven Gerrard will miss the 1st 2 months of the season. Unlucky if your playing liverpool in August or September.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Liverpool to go undefeated the first two months of the season.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Well that's to be expected, considered it's basic knowledge that we'll be going the whole season undefeated. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

O mighty one how can we defeat Liverpool without the godly STEVEN GERRARD, Samee said he could play at the same level as Cesc next season. Pretty funny.

United fans catching on with Cleverley now?


+Evo's sig needs to stop being such a boss.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

gerrard playing at the same level as a barca sub? wow.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> We came from behind to beat a poor MLS side.
> 
> De Gea couldn't do much about the goal, solid otherwise. Jones was outjumped for the goal. The twins are like two jack-russells...but good at football. *Cleverly was fucking shit*. Obertan: pace to burn, tricky as fuck with the ball. Achieve your potential, Squidward. Diouf, poor bastard looks scared to be in a United shirt. Welbeck was good, a few nice flicks and touches too.


Honestly when the second half started, I only then remembered that Cleverley had even started. He did absoloutely nothing.

Chicago's goal would of likely beaten every keeper so hard to blame De Gea for that. he did a couple nice saves later on.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Anyone seen Shearer's All-time Prem XI? I can't say I agree with some of it. It's in the Mirror anyway and it is this;

*Schmeichel

Neville - Adams - Terry - Cole

Gerrard - Scholes - Giggs

Zola

Cantona - Rooney*​


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Anyone seen Shearer's All-time Prem XI? I can't say I agree with some of it. It's in the Mirror anyway and it is this;
> 
> *Schmeichel
> 
> Neville - Adams - Terry - Cole
> 
> Gerrard - Scholes - Giggs
> 
> Zola
> 
> Cantona - Rooney*​


I don't think Zola and Rooney deserve to be in it, and although it would have looked a bit arrogant he should have put himself in there instead. It's a crime to have no Thierry Henry in there too. Cristiano Ronaldo would have been a good shout as well. I'd go for:

*Schmeichel

Neville - Adams - Terry - Cole

Ronaldo - Gerrard - Scholes - Giggs

Shearer - Henry*​


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Out off that list I would take Rooney out and put either Henry Or Shearer himself in. Beckham could slot somewhere in there too. Maybe ahead of Zola.

Mine would be

*Schmeichel

Neville - Adams - Terry - Cole

Beckham - Gerrard - Scholes - Giggs

Shearer - Catona/Henry*​


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

*Schmeichel

Neville - Adams - Ferdinand - Cole

Ronaldo - Keane - Scholes - Giggs

Shearer - Henry​*​
VDS, Terry, Gerrard and Bergkamp unlucky to miss out.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ronaldo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Beckham


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



MMN said:


> Ronaldo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Beckham


Meh both deserve a shout IMO.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It is something that I could change my mind on numerous times regarding certain positions but I'd probably go for (time for a FM formation);

*Schmeichel

Neville - Vidic - Ferdinand - Cole

Vieira - Keane

Ronaldo - Cantona - Bergkamp

Henry​*
Notable names left out are mainly due to personal bias or the fact that I believe this team would be better, despite personal accolades. Rio - Vidic in defence is one I wasn't planning on having, would have gone for Adams over one of them but I think they are the best central duo I've seen in the Premiership. Gerrard or Scholes could be in the centre of midfield or one of the more advanced positions but I'd rather have some intimidation behind the creativity and Keane and Vieira had that in abundances; they could pass the ball a bit too. Could have had Giggs on the left but I've put Bergkamp in, mainly as I didn't want to leave him out as he's one of my favourite players ever whilst Cantona is my favourite ever - so they were always going to be involved. Shearer is the all time top scorer in the Prem but Henry is by far the better player and is one of the best that has ever touched a ball. I've been a bit awkward with the formation but it is the only way I could fit everyone in.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

fml

fucking text editing.

GK: Schmeichel

RB: Neville
CB: Vidic
CB: Adams
LB: Cole

DMF: Vieira 
DMF(box to box): Gerrard

RW: Ronaldo 
CM: Cesc
LW: Bergkamp

CF: Henry




Awaits hate for including Cesc.

In most other formations I would have Becks over Ronaldo.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'd say Bergkamp and Henry up front.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

*Schmeichel

G.Neville - Ferdinand - Adams - Cole

Ronaldo - Vieira - Scholes - Giggs

Bergkamp - Henry*​
That'll do it. Would have been nice to include Beckham, Shearer, Cantona, McGrath and so on. Never been the biggest Keane fan tbh.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Paul McGrath was a beast. I've read his autobiograpy, his story is quite something.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

McGrath only had a couple of decent seasons with Villa in the first few years of the Premier League. To even mention him is ridiculous. There are far more deserving defenders than him if we're talking a Premier League team!




Stringer said:


> GK: Schmeichel
> 
> RB: Neville
> CB: Vidic
> CB: Adams
> LB: Cole
> 
> DMF: Vieira
> DMF(box to box): Gerrard
> 
> RW: Ronaldo
> CM: Cesc
> LW: Bergkamp
> 
> CF: Henry


Gerrard DMF & Bergkamp LW! Let me sort that out for you.

Schmeichel

Neville - Vidic - Adams - Cole

Vieira

Gerrard - Fabregas

Ronaldo - Bergkamp - Henry​How much better does that look 'ey?


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Aside from the depressing state of affairs that is Everton Football Club, a lad I went to school with played last night, Ross Barkley, looked very good as well. My claim to fame is that he fucking owned me in a kick about we had back in school, he's a cracking player, definitely one to look out for (if you're a United/City fan :side


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Well McGrath is the one of only two centre backs to win the PFA player of the Season Nige, so jog on.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^^ The next Danny Cadamarteri/Dan Gosling/Michael Branch?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> Well McGrath is the one of only two centre backs to win the PFA player of the Season Nige, so jog on.


This is an all time Premier League thread, not based on one year. Yeah he was a good defender, no doubt, but in terms of it being an all time Premier League thread he doesn't deserve to be anywhere near it. Would you put Bale in it? Would you fuck!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™;10020879 said:


> McGrath only had a couple of decent seasons with Villa in the first few years of the Premier League. To even mention him is ridiculous. There are far more deserving defenders than him if we're talking a Premier League team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerrard DMF & Bergkamp LW! Let me sort that out for you.
> 
> Schmeichel
> 
> Neville - Vidic - Adams - Cole
> 
> Vieira
> 
> Gerrard - Fabregas
> 
> Ronaldo - Bergkamp - Henry​How much better does that look 'ey?


I wanted Cesc & Gerrard there but text editing was fucking me up so I couldn't get my proper formation without explaining 

Bergkamp wouldn't play at LW, would probably just cut inside most of the time anyway. It was a sort of all star line up to get everyone in, but that is definitely better although I still can't look past Henry for CF.


Bale shouldn't even have been near it for an individual season. Ridiculously overrated.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



MMN said:


> ^^ The next Danny Cadamarteri/Dan Gosling/Michael Branch?


No one, not even Rodwell, has had this much hype since Rooney. Besides Danny Gosling was never our product, he was Plymouth's and we bought him, money grabbing little twat :side:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> One was in 1982 ffs, a whole 10 years before the Premier League started. This is an all time Premier League thread, not based on a couple of seasons. Yeah he was a good defender, no doubt, but in terms of it being an all time Premier League thread he doesn't deserve to be anywhere near it.


Wat? He won it in 1993. Also he played more Premier League games than Cantona and Vidic. So as I said before, jog on.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> Wat? He won it in 1993. Also he played more Premier League games than Cantona and Vidic. So as I said before, jog on.


Yeah I said one was in 1982, the other was in 93. So he played more games than Cantona & Vidic, he was nowhere near as consistent or at the peak of their game like they have been. *One good season in 93 doesn't warrant a place in the all time thread.*

Look at Bale. He won the PFA Player of the Year. Does that mean he should be included? Jog on yourself.



Stringer said:


> Bergkamp wouldn't play at LW, would probably just cut inside most of the time anyway. It was a sort of all star line up to get everyone in, but that is definitely better although* I still can't look past Henry for CF*.


What about this legend?






I'd always have Shearer in, although Henry & Bergkamp are the only two I'd put anywhere near him.

Schmeichel

Neville - Adams - Ferdinand - Cole

Keane - Vieira

Scholes

Ronaldo - Shearer - Henry​


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Any midfield that doesn't have Keane/Scholes is simply incorrect.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Thierry Henry is the best player in Premier League history imo. Nobody has dominated the league like he did and only Ronaldo came close to replicating his feats.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I agree with that, had Ronaldo stuck around for a few more years then he'd have topped him, imo.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Schmeichel

Neville Campbell Vidic Cole

Ronaldo Keane Scholes Giggs

Henry Shearer​
Fabregas isn't even deserving of a mention. Gerrard and Lampard come close. 

Other mentions - Irwin, Adams, Ferdinand, Beckham, Le Tissier, Drogba, Van Nistelrooy


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> Well McGrath is the one of only two centre backs to win the PFA player of the Season Nige, so jog on.


Great player, but a lot of his career came in division one. Not PL.

Scary to think how good he could have been had he stayed sober.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> Yeah I said one was in 1982, the other was in 93. So he played more games than Cantona & Vidic, he was nowhere near as consistent or at the top of their game like they have been? One good season in 93 doesn't warrant a place in the all time thread.
> 
> Look at Bale. He won the PFA Player of the Year. Does that mean he should be included? Jog on yourself.


He won the PFAI player of the season in 82 you dense prick :lmao

He's only won the PFA player of the season once, and that was in 1993. He also won two league cups in the Premier League era (back when they meant something) and was MOTM in one of the finals. He also put in what is widely considered as one the greatest defensive performances of all time in the 1994 World Cup against Italy when he was up against Baggio.

Not to mention Aston Villa, a club with a good history and tradition, consider him their greatest player of all-time. And of his 6 season there, two were before the Premier League era, and four were during it. So in those four seasons he played in the Premier League, he did play consistently at a very high level. Otherwise he wouldn't be considered such a legend by the Villa faithful.

And lastly, I don't really give a shit what you think merits a spot in a Premier League all-time team. Everybody is going to look at it from a different angle. Some people will want to put in long serving players. Others will put in players who were only around for a short while, but light up the league in that time, like Klinsmann, which is fair enough. And even then, I didn't actually have McGrath in my side, I gave a nod to him, which I really think is completely reasonable.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> Great player, but most of his career came in division one. Not PL.


Oh I'm sorry. I forgot he never played for Man Utd during the Premier League, so whatever he did during that time is null and void. He played for Man Utd back in the first division, so clearly that's where his legacy lies, not the team he actually managed to win multiple trophies with, and the team that still chants his name today. Yeah, your right, he was good in Divison one, but never did anything in the Premier League.

Fuck's sake, I remember why I left this place for so long before. Full of fucking idiots.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Southall

Ehiogu - Desailly - Keown

Ginola - Speed - Tugay - Pires

Hasselbaink - Yorke - Fowler

(not the best just a quality 11 made form unnamed players who all deserve mentions)
Other honourables

Martyn

Hendry -Campbell - Pallister 

Kelly-----------------------Le Saux
------Sherwood-----Stone
----------Le Tissier
-----A.Cole------L.Ferdinand

Still missing

Hyypia, Sheringham etc...

Really hard to just limit yourself to an 11 soon as you think of one 5 more pop into your head.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> Oh I'm sorry. I forgot he never played for Man Utd during the Premier League, so whatever he did during that time is null and void. He played for Man Utd back in the first division, so clearly that's where his legacy lies, not the team he actually managed to win multiple trophies with, and the team that still chants his name today. Yeah, your right, he was good in Divison one, but never did anything in the Premier League.
> 
> Fuck's sake, I remember why I left this place for so long before. Full of fucking idiots.


Fuck off. McGrath is one of my favorite players of all time. I'm Irish and if you don't think I respect what an amazing player he was then you can go fuck yourself. Just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean I'm putting down McGrath at all.

I know he was GREAT for Villa, but you have to take into account why guys who played their entire careers in the PL would be ahead of him.

I didn't say most of those things. The fuck are you talking about?


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

-----------------Schmeichel---------
--Neville--Adams----Vidic----Cole---
--Ronaldo---Gerrard--Scholes--Giggs
---------Henry----Shearer----------


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Fuck off. McGrath is one of my favorite players of all time. I'm Irish and if you don't think I respect what an amazing player he was then you can go fuck yourself. Just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean I'm putting down McGrath at all.
> 
> I know he was GREAT for Villa, but you have to take into a*ccount why guys who played their entire careers in the PL would be ahead of him*.
> 
> I didn't say most of those things. The fuck are you talking about?


Nah not even close.

Mcgrath played 5 seasons in the premeirship. 5 out of 13 is more than enough. People are putting Vidic in on an extra 6 months so there is no reason why anyone can discredit anything Paul Mcgrath did. If anything McGraths achievements are better because e was doing it at his twilight.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Any midfield that doesn't have Keane/Scholes is simply incorrect.


No.



Berbarito said:


> Schmeichel
> 
> Neville Campbell Vidic Cole
> 
> Ronaldo Keane Scholes Giggs
> 
> Henry Shearer​
> Fabregas isn't even deserving of a mention. Gerrard and Lampard come close.
> 
> Other mentions - Irwin, Adams, Ferdinand, Beckham, Le Tissier, Drogba, Van Nistelrooy


Na, the most creative player in Europe since the age of 19 and an assist ratio just lower than Beckham when he was working with worse strikers than United were doesn't deserve a mention at all.



Bananas said:


> Oh I'm sorry. I forgot he never played for Man Utd during the Premier League, so whatever he did during that time is null and void. He played for Man Utd back in the first division, so clearly that's where his legacy lies, not the team he actually managed to win multiple trophies with, and the team that still chants his name today. Yeah, your right, he was good in Divison one, but never did anything in the Premier League.
> 
> Fuck's sake, I remember why I left this place for so long before. Full of fucking idiots.


This. Anyone who isn't saying he is worth a shout needs their heads screwed on.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Nah not even close.
> 
> Mcgrath played 5 seasons in the premeirship. 5 out of 13 is more than enough. People are putting Vidic in on an extra 6 months so there is no reason why anyone can discredit anything Paul Mcgrath did. If anything McGraths achievements are better because e was doing it at his twilight.


McGrath was also a personal liability at times for all of his great talent.

Vidic has been world class and won 4 PL's in his 5 full seasons here. Absolute disgrace that Giggs won POTY ahead of him a few years ago too.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Nah not even close.
> 
> Mcgrath played 5 seasons in the premeirship. 5 out of 13 is more than enough. People are putting Vidic in on an extra 6 months so there is no reason why anyone can discredit anything Paul Mcgrath did. If anything McGraths achievements are better *because e was doing it at his twilight.*


And at times he was drunk!


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> Na, the most creative player in Europe since the age of 19 and an assist ratio just lower than Beckham when he was working with worse strikers than United were doesn't deserve a mention at all.
> 
> 
> 
> This. Anyone who isn't saying he is worth a shout needs their heads screwed on.


Yes.

Fabregas has been brilliant. But if you're comparing him to guys who have absolutely dominated midfields for 10+ years. Keane and Scholes? Anyone who saw them play in the Champion Final against Juventus, DESTROYING Zidane and Davids would realise just how special they were. How many trophies has Fabregas lead Arsenal to? Exactly. Jog on. Great player, but until he starts winning things and doesn't disappear when his teams needs him the most, he can NEVER be mentioned in the same breath as Scholes or Keane.

Never said he wasn't worth a shout.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Yes.
> 
> Fabregas has been brilliant. But if you're comparing him to guys who have absolutely dominated midfields for 10+ years. *Keane and Scholes? Anyone who saw them play in the Champion Final against Juventus*, DESTROYING Zidane and Davids would realise just how special they were. How many trophies has Fabregas lead Arsenal to? Exactly. Jog on. Great player, but until he starts winning things and doesn't disappear when his teams needs him the most, he can NEVER be mentioned in the same breath as Scholes or Keane.
> 
> Never said he wasn't worth a shout.


LOL, I'm not even a United fan and I know that you didn't play Juventus in the final and Keane & Scholes both missed the final.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Lots of people going to be doing some jogging by the looks of it!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



MMN said:


> LOL, I'm not even a United fan and I know that you didn't play Juventus in the final and Keane & Scholes both missed the final.


I'm sure he meant the semi-final.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Yes.
> 
> Fabregas has been brilliant. But if you're comparing him to guys who have absolutely dominated midfields for 10+ years. Keane and Scholes? Anyone who saw them play in the Champion Final against Juventus, DESTROYING Zidane and Davids would realise just how special they were. How many trophies has Fabregas lead Arsenal to? Exactly. Jog on. Great player, but until he starts winning things and doesn't disappear when his teams needs him the most, he can NEVER be mentioned in the same breath as Scholes or Keane.
> 
> Never said he wasn't worth a shout.


Your letting Manchester united bias get in the way of fact. Because when we move what you said on a bit you are saying Le Tissier wasnt as good as Scholes because he'd rather play for Southampton than anyone else. Is Jordi Cruyff better than David Ginola because Jordi won a premier league title.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I'm sure he meant the semi-final.


Nope. What is done is done. I win.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



MMN said:


> Nope. What is done is done. I win.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Yes.
> 
> Fabregas has been brilliant. But if you're comparing him to guys who have absolutely dominated midfields for 10+ years. Keane and Scholes? Anyone who saw them play in the Champion Final against Juventus, DESTROYING Zidane and Davids would realise just how special they were. How many trophies has Fabregas lead Arsenal to? Exactly. Jog on. Great player, but until he starts winning things and doesn't disappear when his teams needs him the most, he can NEVER be mentioned in the same breath as Scholes or Keane.
> 
> Never said he wasn't worth a shout.


I don't give a fuck if he has won trophies. Has Scholes or Keane single-handedly dragged you to trophies? No. Sure, we have top players here but you always have top players and more players can step up to win trophies for you. Cesc has dragged us to many wins over the years. 



MMN said:


> LOL, I'm not even a United fan and I know that you didn't play Juventus in the final and Keane & Scholes both missed the final.


:lmao



Vader13 said:


> Lots of people going to be doing some jogging by the looks of it!


That's what I thought :lmao


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



MMN said:


> LOL, I'm not even a United fan and I know that you didn't play Juventus in the final and Keane & Scholes both missed the final.


Semi final, obv.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> I don't give a fuck if he has won trophies. *Has Scholes or Keane single-handedly dragged you to trophies? No.* Sure, we have top players here but you always have top players and more players can step up to win trophies for you. Cesc has dragged us to many wins over the years.


I wouldn't expect an Arsenal fan to give a fuck about trophies.

Has Keane dragged us to trophies?










Yes. He has.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Your letting Manchester united bias get in the way of fact. Because when we move what you said on a bit you are saying Le Tissier wasnt as good as Scholes because he'd rather play for Southampton than anyone else. Is Jordi Cruyff better than David Ginola because Jordi won a premier league title.


LeTissier was not as good as Scholes. He should have played for a bigger club if he wanted to prove otherwise.

Why would I say that bout Cruyff? Fuck off.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I was actually gonna mention the Keane game and.....


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Triple posting and jogging on! This discussion has gone...


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> LeTissier was not as good as Scholes. He should have played for a bigger club if he wanted to prove otherwise.
> 
> Why would I say that bout Cruyff? Fuck off.


So now you doubt great players just because they weren't money grabbing sluts.

Do you also doubt Neville Southall as a quality goalkeeper because he stayed at Everton??
Do you doubt Shearer because he played for Southampton, Blackburn and Newcastle?
Do you doubt Kevin Phillips because he only won the Golden boot at Sunderland??


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> So now you doubt great players just because they weren't money grabbing sluts.
> 
> Do you also doubt Neville Southall as a quality goalkeeper because he stayed at Everton??
> Do you doubt Shearer because he played for Southampton, Blackburn and Newcastle?
> Do you doubt Kevin Phillips because he only won the Golden boot at Sunderland??


Yeah. There's no point in trying to prove him wrong at all, United players seem to be the end all for him. I can think of many great players that played for lesser teams, sure they didn't look as good as they weren't playing with quality players around them. 

+scoring a winning goal isn't "dragging" you to a trophy.

:lmao @ finally bringing out that Arsenal fans don't care about trophies, fucking hell. People disagree with you and are bringing up valid points, what the fuck?

That is all.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> So now you doubt great players just because they weren't money grabbing sluts.
> 
> Do you also doubt Neville Southall as a quality goalkeeper because he stayed at Everton??
> Do you doubt Shearer because he played for Southampton, Blackburn and Newcastle?
> Do you doubt Kevin Phillips because he only won the Golden boot at Sunderland??


Scholes was a money grabbing slut? Okay.

No I don't doubt LeTissiers ability, in fact I was one of the few to give him a mention when naming my team, but I do think he should have looked for a bigger challenge, played in Europe. Maybe then he'd have more than 8 caps for England, which for a player of his ability, is ridiculous.

Scholes proved himself at the very highest level. Le Tissier did not. In the words of Rafa Benitez, that's a facht.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Yeah. There's no point in trying to prove him wrong at all, United players seem to be the end all for him. I can think of many great players that played for lesser teams, sure they didn't look as good as they weren't playing with quality players around them.
> 
> +scoring a winning goal isn't "dragging" you to a trophy.
> 
> :lmao @ finally bringing out that Arsenal fans don't care about trophies, fucking hell. People disagree with you and are bringing up valid points, what the fuck?
> 
> That is all.


United are not the be all and end all. I also said I wouldn't put Fabregas ahead of Gerrard and especially not Lampard (Who I'd take over both) so shut the fuck up with this gash. Maybe the bias towards United is built around the fact that we have dominated the PL since its inception, or is that more blind BS from me?

Scoring a goal isn't, putting in the performance of a lifetime and taking your team back from the brink of elimination is. Roy Keane put in one of the greatest performances in CL history that night. Anyone debating that has an agenda against the man or United.

You said you don't give a fuck about trophies, as if that shouldn't be a factor when judging top players. And don't give me this BS about United having a better team, I've heard Arsenal fans bs for years about how they're more or equally talented than we are. Fabregas has played with top players around him, he has to take some responsibility for not leading that side to at least one trophy, instead he just backheels them out of close games when the team needs him the most.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Scholes was a money grabbing slut? Okay.
> 
> No I don't doubt LeTissiers ability, in fact I was one of the few to give him a mention when naming my team, but I do think he should have looked for a bigger challenge, played in Europe. Maybe then he'd have more than 8 caps for England, which for a player of his ability, is ridiculous.
> 
> Scholes proved himself at the very highest level. Le Tissier did not. In the words of Rafa Benitez, that's a facht.


Did i say scholes was?? did i even hint that scholes was?? You pulled that out of your ass.

If Scholes was that good he would have played Centre Mid for England.

Simple fact is Le Tiss took on the premiership single handedly for 10 years and never got close to be relegated. That is worth just as much as being part of a billionaire club that buys trophies.

its not Le Tissiers fault England have shit managers who much like 90% of the english public have no opinion on anything other than the media whoring top 6.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Can someone post me a link to qoutes like these regarding LeTiss and Fabregas?



> Micah Richards : "He's always in the right position, always seems to be at the end of the box when the ball drops in. The complete midfielder - when he's fit, he's the best. Some go missing but he's in the right place at the right time. He's my favourite player of all-time, unbelievable. If you give him a chance it's a goal, isn't it?"
> 
> Glenn Hoddle : "There isn’t a player of his mould anywhere else in the world."
> 
> Terry Venables : "He’s the best one- or two-touch passer in the country. He sees the game unlike any other player."
> 
> Alan Shearer : "If you ask footballers to pick out the player they most admire, so many of them will pick Paul Scholes. He can tackle, and his passing and shooting is of the highest level. He’s the most consistent and naturally gifted player we’ve had for a long, long time."
> 
> Eidur Gudjohnsen : "I'm more an admirer of Paul Scholes than I am of Ronaldo. Ronaldo is a fantastic player, but he has 10 other great players around him every week...Scholes is one of the most complete footballers I've ever seen. His one-touch play is phenomenal. Whenever I have played against him, I never felt I could get close to him."
> 
> Edgar Davids : ""Every one of us (midfielders) is just trying to become as good as him. Everyone can learn from Paul Scholes."
> 
> Edgar Davids : "I'm not the best, Paul Scholes is."
> 
> Tony Adams : "I really rate Paul Scholes, because he hasn't got the high profile of many of the Manchester United players, he doesn't get too much attention, but he is one very good player. He is an intelligent player, he works hard and he scores some great goals. He is not flamboyant and is a quiet lad off the pitch but he is a tremendous asset to Manchester United and to England. He has already got my vote as player of the year."
> 
> Cesc Fabregas : "He is the one whose level I aspire to. He is the best player in the Premier League."
> 
> Patrick Vieira : "The player in the Premiership I admire most? Easy - Scholes."
> 
> Thierry Henry : "I can't understand why Scholes has never won the player of the year award. He should have won it long ago. Maybe it's because he doesn't seek the limelight like some of the other 'stars'."
> 
> Zinedine Zidane : "My toughest opponent? Scholes of Manchester. He is the complete midfielder."
> 
> Zinedine Zidane : "Scholes is undoubtedly the best midfielder of his generation."
> 
> Sam Allardyce : "There is not a better midfield player in the world."
> 
> Kevin Keegan : "What United have got that Chelsea haven't is Paul Scholes. I think he is different to anything else in English football."
> 
> Marcello Lippi : "Paul Scholes would have been one of my first choices for putting together a great team - that goes to show how highly I have always rated him. Scholes is a player I have always liked, because he combines great talent and technical ability with mobility, determination and a superb shot. He is an all-round midfielder who possesses character and quality in abundance. In my opinion, he's been one of the most important players for United under Sir Alex."
> 
> Ray Wilkins : "I'm saddened because I think we as spectators, not only in this country but right through out Europe and the rest of the World, will be missing one hell of a footballer."
> 
> Gordon Strachan : "Paul Scholes has been the best England midfield player for 30-odd years. You'd probably have to go back to Bobby Charlton to find someone who could do as much as Scholes. When the ball arrives at his feet he could tell you where every player on that pitch is at that moment. His awareness is superb."
> 
> Veron while at Chelsea being asked in an interview who's the best english player : "Paul Scholes."
> 
> Peter Schmeichel : "People say he is a great player, but you have to define what a great player is, For me, it is a player who has a bottom level that means his worst performance is not noticed.If he is having a bad game, a team-mate might feel Paul Scholes is not quite on his game, but a spectator wouldn't notice. Scholes, of all the players I have played with, has the highest bottom level. His reading of the game is unsurpassed.He has an eye for a pass, for what the play or the game needs at that precise moment, that I have never seen anyone else have. He controls and distributes the play and the game better than anyone I have ever seen."
> 
> Peter Schmeichel : "Still the best player in that United midfield."
> 
> Laurent Blanc : "Scholes is the best English player. Intelligence, technique, strength... all the attributes are there. At Manchester United I saw what he could do on the training field. Phew!"
> 
> Michael Carrick : "Paul Scholes is just fantastic. When you play alongside him, you realise what a special talent he is."
> 
> Michael Carrick : "He is a legend and he's going to be remembered for a long time. Just to play alongside him and learn from him has been an absolute pleasure. I think he is a footballer's footballer; he has been at this level for so long. As long as he is part of us we always feel we have a chance. We appreciate the way he goes about his business. I have never met a character like Scholesy; certainly not someone who is that good."
> 
> Park Ji Sung when asked by the club’s official home page which United player he would like to see in the red shirt of the Taeguk Warriors : “It has to be Paul Scholes.”
> 
> David Beckham said that, among his teammates at Real Madrid, which included Zinedine Zidane, Raúl, Ronaldo, Luís Figo and Roberto Carlos, Scholes was the most admired opponent : "He's always one of those people others talk about. Even playing at Real Madrid, the players always say to me 'what's he like'? They respect him as a footballer, and to have that respect from some of those players is great."
> 
> Brian Kidd : "Paul Scholes had the best football brain I'd ever seen in a kid. Let's face it. Paul Scholes is in a class of its own."
> 
> Rio Ferdinand : "I can honestly say Paul is the best player in the England squad. For me he is the complete player."
> 
> Rio Ferdinand : "For me, it's Paul Scholes. He'll do ridiculous things in training like say, "You see that tree over there?" - it'll be 40 yards away - "I'm going to hit it". And he'll do it. Everyone at the club considers him the best."
> 
> Phil Neville : "Paul, for me, is the best player in the England team. It worries teams. Speak to any other international team and they will single Paul out as England's key player. For me, he doesn't get the full credit that he deserves. He is a world-class player and deserves to be up there with the likes of Zidane and Figo."
> 
> Gary Neville : "I wouldn't swap Paul Scholes for anybody. He is quite simply the most complete footballer I have ever played with. He is the best."
> 
> Gary Neville : "Paul Scholes is the best player I've ever played with. There's talent in every part of his game."
> 
> Steve Bruce : "He's the best player in Britain in my opinion and he has to get himself fit just before we are due to play at Old Trafford. I cannot pay Paul a bigger compliment than to say that he's the most complete footballer in the country. The best bar none."
> 
> Roy Keane : "An amazingly gifted player who remained an unaffected human being."
> 
> George Best : "To be honest I think England have lost their best player. Certainly he's the most consistent and naturally gifted player we've had for a long, long time."
> 
> Sir Bobby Charlton : "I am sorry for England because they don't have any player like him. You can talk about others but there is no one else like him. He is the best technical player England has without any question. He could have had a lot more caps if he had carried on. And if I was the manager he would have ended up with more than I did – easy"
> 
> Sir Bobby Charlton : "He’s always so in control and pinpoint accurate with his passing – a beautiful player to watch."
> 
> Sir Bobby Charlton : "Paul Scholes is my favourite player. He epitomises the spirit of Manchester United and everything that is good about football."
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson : "Very few players can do that, but Scholes is one of them - and I knew he was one of them. That's why, without question, I think Paul Scholes is the best player in England. He's got the best skills, the best brain. No one can match him."
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson : "He has an awareness of what’s happening around him on the edge of the box which is better than most players. As a kid he always had a knack of arriving in the penalty area just at the right time, but he’s proving just as effective from outside the box because he’s using his experience in the right way. It doesn’t matter who I am thinking about bringing into my midfield, Paul Scholes will be included, as he would in any side in the world."
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson : Sir Alex Ferguson gave evidence in court on behalf of one of his former trainees and listened to the prosecution barrister's list of United's top players.
> 
> "You've missed Paul Scholes - and he's my best player," Ferguson chided her.


Jog.

On.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I wouldn't say Southall was one of the best in terms of the Premier League given that his heyday was mid 80's to early 90's. However I would say he's one of the greatest goalies of all time, and I'm not letting my Everton bias influence that statement, I'm very critical of Everton remember.

And if anyone in this thread doubts that he hasn't proven himself at the top level, he played in the greatest ever Everton team that would have won at least one European Cup if we weren't booted out of europe. He also won 2 league titles, 2 FA Cups and a Cup winners cup, and was also the last goalie to win the FWA Footballer of the Year award.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Did i say scholes was?? did i even hint that scholes was?? You pulled that out of your ass.
> 
> If Scholes was that good he would have played Centre Mid for England.
> 
> Simple fact is Le Tiss took on the premiership single handedly for 10 years and never got close to be relegated. That is worth just as much as being part of a billionaire club that buys trophies.
> 
> its not Le Tissiers fault England have shit managers who much like 90% of the english public have no opinion on anything other than the media whoring top 6.


If Le Tiss was that good he would have played for England, full stop. Not actually what I think, bu in response to your point about Scholes - Lets not get into what should have happened with certain English players, considering they've been a clusterfuck of fuckery for years when it comes to getting the best out of their talent.

Maybe for him. But if he wanted to be considered with the all time greats I think he should have moved on, not in search of money, but in search of a place that could do his talents justice. Southampton wasn't good enough for Le Tiss, and they knew it.

You just completely contradict your point about Scholes with your last paragraph. Quite blatantly.

Edit: Don't want this to get lost on the last page, very interested to hear why you guys think you know more than Zidane, Ferguson etc.



> Micah Richards : "He's always in the right position, always seems to be at the end of the box when the ball drops in. The complete midfielder - when he's fit, he's the best. Some go missing but he's in the right place at the right time. He's my favourite player of all-time, unbelievable. If you give him a chance it's a goal, isn't it?"
> 
> Glenn Hoddle : "There isn’t a player of his mould anywhere else in the world."
> 
> Terry Venables : "He’s the best one- or two-touch passer in the country. He sees the game unlike any other player."
> 
> Alan Shearer : "If you ask footballers to pick out the player they most admire, so many of them will pick Paul Scholes. He can tackle, and his passing and shooting is of the highest level. He’s the most consistent and naturally gifted player we’ve had for a long, long time."
> 
> Eidur Gudjohnsen : "I'm more an admirer of Paul Scholes than I am of Ronaldo. Ronaldo is a fantastic player, but he has 10 other great players around him every week...Scholes is one of the most complete footballers I've ever seen. His one-touch play is phenomenal. Whenever I have played against him, I never felt I could get close to him."
> 
> Edgar Davids : ""Every one of us (midfielders) is just trying to become as good as him. Everyone can learn from Paul Scholes."
> 
> Edgar Davids : "I'm not the best, Paul Scholes is."
> 
> Tony Adams : "I really rate Paul Scholes, because he hasn't got the high profile of many of the Manchester United players, he doesn't get too much attention, but he is one very good player. He is an intelligent player, he works hard and he scores some great goals. He is not flamboyant and is a quiet lad off the pitch but he is a tremendous asset to Manchester United and to England. He has already got my vote as player of the year."
> 
> Cesc Fabregas : "He is the one whose level I aspire to. He is the best player in the Premier League."
> 
> Patrick Vieira : "The player in the Premiership I admire most? Easy - Scholes."
> 
> Thierry Henry : "I can't understand why Scholes has never won the player of the year award. He should have won it long ago. Maybe it's because he doesn't seek the limelight like some of the other 'stars'."
> 
> Zinedine Zidane : "My toughest opponent? Scholes of Manchester. He is the complete midfielder."
> 
> Zinedine Zidane : "Scholes is undoubtedly the best midfielder of his generation."
> 
> Sam Allardyce : "There is not a better midfield player in the world."
> 
> Kevin Keegan : "What United have got that Chelsea haven't is Paul Scholes. I think he is different to anything else in English football."
> 
> Marcello Lippi : "Paul Scholes would have been one of my first choices for putting together a great team - that goes to show how highly I have always rated him. Scholes is a player I have always liked, because he combines great talent and technical ability with mobility, determination and a superb shot. He is an all-round midfielder who possesses character and quality in abundance. In my opinion, he's been one of the most important players for United under Sir Alex."
> 
> Ray Wilkins : "I'm saddened because I think we as spectators, not only in this country but right through out Europe and the rest of the World, will be missing one hell of a footballer."
> 
> Gordon Strachan : "Paul Scholes has been the best England midfield player for 30-odd years. You'd probably have to go back to Bobby Charlton to find someone who could do as much as Scholes. When the ball arrives at his feet he could tell you where every player on that pitch is at that moment. His awareness is superb."
> 
> Veron while at Chelsea being asked in an interview who's the best english player : "Paul Scholes."
> 
> Peter Schmeichel : "People say he is a great player, but you have to define what a great player is, For me, it is a player who has a bottom level that means his worst performance is not noticed.If he is having a bad game, a team-mate might feel Paul Scholes is not quite on his game, but a spectator wouldn't notice. Scholes, of all the players I have played with, has the highest bottom level. His reading of the game is unsurpassed.He has an eye for a pass, for what the play or the game needs at that precise moment, that I have never seen anyone else have. He controls and distributes the play and the game better than anyone I have ever seen."
> 
> Peter Schmeichel : "Still the best player in that United midfield."
> 
> Laurent Blanc : "Scholes is the best English player. Intelligence, technique, strength... all the attributes are there. At Manchester United I saw what he could do on the training field. Phew!"
> 
> Michael Carrick : "Paul Scholes is just fantastic. When you play alongside him, you realise what a special talent he is."
> 
> Michael Carrick : "He is a legend and he's going to be remembered for a long time. Just to play alongside him and learn from him has been an absolute pleasure. I think he is a footballer's footballer; he has been at this level for so long. As long as he is part of us we always feel we have a chance. We appreciate the way he goes about his business. I have never met a character like Scholesy; certainly not someone who is that good."
> 
> Park Ji Sung when asked by the club’s official home page which United player he would like to see in the red shirt of the Taeguk Warriors : “It has to be Paul Scholes.”
> 
> David Beckham said that, among his teammates at Real Madrid, which included Zinedine Zidane, Raúl, Ronaldo, Luís Figo and Roberto Carlos, Scholes was the most admired opponent : "He's always one of those people others talk about. Even playing at Real Madrid, the players always say to me 'what's he like'? They respect him as a footballer, and to have that respect from some of those players is great."
> 
> Brian Kidd : "Paul Scholes had the best football brain I'd ever seen in a kid. Let's face it. Paul Scholes is in a class of its own."
> 
> Rio Ferdinand : "I can honestly say Paul is the best player in the England squad. For me he is the complete player."
> 
> Rio Ferdinand : "For me, it's Paul Scholes. He'll do ridiculous things in training like say, "You see that tree over there?" - it'll be 40 yards away - "I'm going to hit it". And he'll do it. Everyone at the club considers him the best."
> 
> Phil Neville : "Paul, for me, is the best player in the England team. It worries teams. Speak to any other international team and they will single Paul out as England's key player. For me, he doesn't get the full credit that he deserves. He is a world-class player and deserves to be up there with the likes of Zidane and Figo."
> 
> Gary Neville : "I wouldn't swap Paul Scholes for anybody. He is quite simply the most complete footballer I have ever played with. He is the best."
> 
> Gary Neville : "Paul Scholes is the best player I've ever played with. There's talent in every part of his game."
> 
> Steve Bruce : "He's the best player in Britain in my opinion and he has to get himself fit just before we are due to play at Old Trafford. I cannot pay Paul a bigger compliment than to say that he's the most complete footballer in the country. The best bar none."
> 
> Roy Keane : "An amazingly gifted player who remained an unaffected human being."
> 
> George Best : "To be honest I think England have lost their best player. Certainly he's the most consistent and naturally gifted player we've had for a long, long time."
> 
> Sir Bobby Charlton : "I am sorry for England because they don't have any player like him. You can talk about others but there is no one else like him. He is the best technical player England has without any question. He could have had a lot more caps if he had carried on. And if I was the manager he would have ended up with more than I did – easy"
> 
> Sir Bobby Charlton : "He’s always so in control and pinpoint accurate with his passing – a beautiful player to watch."
> 
> Sir Bobby Charlton : "Paul Scholes is my favourite player. He epitomises the spirit of Manchester United and everything that is good about football."
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson : "Very few players can do that, but Scholes is one of them - and I knew he was one of them. That's why, without question, I think Paul Scholes is the best player in England. He's got the best skills, the best brain. No one can match him."
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson : "He has an awareness of what’s happening around him on the edge of the box which is better than most players. As a kid he always had a knack of arriving in the penalty area just at the right time, but he’s proving just as effective from outside the box because he’s using his experience in the right way. It doesn’t matter who I am thinking about bringing into my midfield, Paul Scholes will be included, as he would in any side in the world."
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson : Sir Alex Ferguson gave evidence in court on behalf of one of his former trainees and listened to the prosecution barrister's list of United's top players.
> 
> "You've missed Paul Scholes - and he's my best player," Ferguson chided her.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> United are not the be all and end all. I also said I wouldn't put Fabregas ahead of Gerrard and especially not Lampard (Who I'd take over both) so shut the fuck up with this gash. Maybe the bias towards United is built around the fact that we have dominated the PL since its inception, or is that more blind BS from me?
> 
> Scoring a goal isn't, putting in the performance of a lifetime and taking your team back from the brink of elimination is. Roy Keane put in one of the greatest performances in CL history that night. Anyone debating that has an agenda against the man or United.
> 
> *You said you don't give a fuck about trophies, as if that shouldn't be a factor when judging top players.* And don't give me this BS about United having a better team, I've heard Arsenal fans bs for years about how they're more or equally talented than we are. Fabregas has played with top players around him, he has to take some responsibility for not leading that side to at least one trophy, instead he just backheels them out of close games when the team needs him the most.


Having one of the greatest managers in history is just as big a factor as having great players.

And that means I don't care about winning trophies? The amount of trophies won does NOT correlate to the quality of the player.

We are equally talented, or not far off. But how many times do our quality players not show up? How many times do they get injured, and in vital positions?


+when have I ever doubted Scholes? If Cesc was English we would have around 3 billion quotes about him.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Can someone post me a link to qoutes like these regarding LeTiss and Fabregas?
> 
> 
> 
> Jog.
> 
> On.


Aload of Manchester United players and officials talking about him on his retirement means fuck all.
At least get Zidanes interview to the english press ffs.

Le Tiss was just as good. FACT.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Xavi on Scholes:



> ‘In the last 15 to 20 years the best central midfielder that I have seen — the most complete — is Scholes. I have spoken with Xabi Alonso about this many times. Scholes is a spectacular player who has everything.
> 
> Personal Honours: 2 x Ballon d’Or 3rd place (09, 10); Euro 2008 Player of the Tournament.
> ‘He can play the final pass, he can score, he is strong, he never gets knocked off the ball and he doesn’t give possession away. If he had been Spanish then maybe he would have been valued more.’


Also, Iniesta, Xavi and I think Busquets drew straws before the CL final to see who could swap shirts with Scholes. But it's because I'm a delusional United fanboy no doubt.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Alan Shearer : "If you ask footballers to pick out the player they most admire, so many of them will pick Paul Scholes. *He can tackle*, and his passing and shooting is of the highest level. He’s the most consistent and naturally gifted player we’ve had for a long, long time.

Arguable.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Aload of Manchester United players and officials talking about him on his retirement means fuck all.
> At least get Zidanes interview to the english press ffs.
> 
> Le Tiss was just as good. FACT.


Henry, Fabregas, Xavi, Lippi, Richards (lol), Hoddle.

Fuck off. You're proven wrong, deal with it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Alan Shearer : "If you ask footballers to pick out the player they most admire, so many of them will pick Paul Scholes. *He can tackle*, and his passing and shooting is of the highest level. He’s the most consistent and naturally gifted player we’ve had for a long, long time.
> 
> Arguable.


There's already one huge Man U argument in here right now why start another :side: 

Really & truly though he can tackle but he was just way to reckless at times. Much more than he needed to be.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Henry, Fabregas, Xavi, Lippi, Richards (lol), Hoddle.
> 
> Fuck off. You're proven wrong, deal with it.


You've proven nothing. Getting quotes of other people means fuck all. Le Tissiers record stands up for itself.

also all the quotes dont even count because Scholes is Ginger. 
One thing ill ask you. If Scholes is that good. Why has he NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER BEEN VOTED PFA PLAYER OF THE YEAR. OR EVEN MANCHESTER UNITED PLAYER OF THE YEAR.

Surely something wrong if EVERYONE thinks he;s the best but NO_ONE EVER votes for him.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Having one of the greatest managers in history is just as big a factor as having great players.
> 
> And that means I don't care about winning trophies? The amount of trophies won does NOT correlate to the quality of the player.
> 
> We are equally talented, or not far off. But how many times do our quality players not show up? How many times do they get injured, and in vital positions?
> 
> 
> +when have I ever doubted Scholes? If Cesc was English we would have around 3 billion quotes about him.


Indeed.

Not always, but with Arsenal I think it does. Wenger has proven he can win trophies and they have some damn good players.Like I said I'm not blaming it ALL on Fabregas, he's been great for Arsenal, but you don't think he should take any responsibility?

Being injury prone doesn't help Fabregas' case in these comparisons, now that you bring it up.

When you doubted him like a few pages ago.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> You've proven nothing. Getting quotes of other people means fuck all. Le Tissiers record stands up for itself.
> 
> also all the quotes dont even count because Scholes is Ginger.
> *One thing ill ask you. If Scholes is that good. Why has he NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER BEEN VOTED PFA PLAYER OF THE YEAR. OR EVEN MANCHESTER UNITED PLAYER OF THE YEAR.
> *
> Surely something wrong if EVERYONE thinks he;s the best but NO_ONE EVER votes for him.


Tbf there have been times where the player who won that award didn't even deserve it. Man U player of the year no idea a man U fan might have more input on that one


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> You've proven nothing. Getting quotes of other people means fuck all. Le Tissiers record stands up for itself.
> 
> also all the quotes dont even count because Scholes is Ginger.
> One thing ill ask you. If Scholes is that good. Why has he NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER BEEN VOTED PFA PLAYER OF THE YEAR. OR EVEN MANCHESTER UNITED PLAYER OF THE YEAR.
> 
> By all these quotes.
> 
> Surely something wrong if EVERYONE thinks he;s the best but NO_ONE EVER votes for him.


Okay, so the opinions of fellow professionals who have played with or coached you mean nothing. But the opinion of some messageboard tough guy means the world. Cool story bro.

Good point about him being ginger.

He was never player of the year because like your boy Henry said, he didn't seek the limelight like others and he played on some ridiculous United teams. He should have though, and I'll even say that Giggs NEVER should have won his award, because I'm a United fanboy and stuff.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm outta this argument. Asking why we are more qualified than Ferguson or Zidane to discuss a player. I forgot everything someone who is involved in football speaks is the gospel.

fpalm

+I have never even said anything about Scholes' quality anyway.



ANYWAY, back to TRANSFER news.

Apparently we are going to bid 13.5 mil for Jags. wut?

RVP not leaving us, wants to win trophies here.

http://www.thegooner.com/2011/07/24/what-is-the-difference-between-arsenal-and-barcelona/

Pretty good article.

http://www.thegooner.com/2011/07/24/my-arsenal-breakup-one-fan%E2%80%99s-view-of-the-gunners-in-2010-11-and-a-look-ahead-to-the-new-season/

"Supporters" like this are a disgrace to the club. How does he think Rochdale fans cope? Fuck.

http://gunnersphere.com/2011/07/view-from-the-sphere/milan-great-reckons-fabregas-is-behind-serie-a-duo-in-midfield-supremacy

One for the lulz. Pastore & Hamsik better than Cesc? trollin'.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Whilst Le Tissier was a very good player, I'd not put him too near to Scholes' ability. I'd like to think that even if I didn't support United I'd say the same thing but that is obviously impossible to know. Scholes has never been my favourite player, neither has Giggs for that matter either, but I'd put him in the top 3 or 4 central midfielders in Premier League history.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Tbf there have been times where the player who won that award didn't even deserve it. Man U player of the year no idea a man U fan might have more input on that one


True that. but like Giggs got to win it because everything likes giggs and they thought he was retiring. This year Scholes WAS retiring and apparently everyone loves Scholes and bumfucks the ground he walks on yet no PFA player of the year trophy. HMM interesting. Maybe people tell lies to the media. OMG how dare they.



Berbarito said:


> Okay, so the opinions of fellow professionals who have played with or coached you mean nothing. But the opinion of some messageboard tough guy means the world. Cool story bro.
> 
> Good point about him being ginger.
> 
> He was never player of the year because like your boy Henry said, he didn't seek the limelight like others and he played on some ridiculous United teams. He should have though, and I'll even say that Giggs NEVER should have won his award, because I'm a United fanboy and stuff.


Again twisting. Im saying dont take what people he works says too seriously. Henry said Denilson was going to be a qualtiy player. People lie. Get over it.

you dont need to seek the limelight to be voted into an award in a secret ballot. 

Also final point because now its coming across as im shitting on Scholes when im not at all because untill 3 years ago he was class.

Scholes - 150 goals in his career in the dominant Manchester untied that anyone could play for and still score goals.

Le Tissier - 210 goals in his career in a shit side having less shots where he has to carry a whole club on his back for over 10 years.

Game over. Le Tiss was just as good.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I can't believe I've been made out as the guy putting down Paul McGrath and Matt Le Tissier. Two of my favorite ever players.

What the fucking fuck is going on here?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Does anyone else noticed that players from pre-90's seem to be really fucking stupid? I don't mean actual retards but some of the stuff they come out with is either so incredibly out of date (if it worked then, it MUST work now too, we did it for less money!) or just so illogical it is hard to believe. Gullit has come out with some shockers in regards to how teams should play, Platini is a moron and the quote from Stringer's post too.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> True that. but like Giggs got to win it because everything likes giggs and they thought he was retiring. This year Scholes WAS retiring and apparently everyone loves Scholes and bumfucks the ground he walks on yet no PFA player of the year trophy. HMM interesting. Maybe people tell lies to the media. OMG how dare they.
> 
> Also final point because now its coming across as im shitting on Scholes when im not at all because untill 3 years ago he was class.
> 
> Scholes - 150 goals in his career in the dominant Manchester untied that anyone could play for and still score goals.
> 
> Le Tissier - 210 goals in his career in a shit side having less shots where he has to carry a whole club on his back for over 10 years.
> 
> Game over. Le Tiss was just as good.


Comparing goals from a striker and midfielder is a bit pointless. Scholes vision and awareness on the pitch is amazing. Obviously Le Tiss was a better goal scorer.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Comparing goals from a striker and midfielder is a bit pointless. Scholes vision and awareness on the pitch is amazing. Obviously Le Tiss was a better goal scorer.


Le tiss was a midfielder.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> True that. but like Giggs got to win it because everything likes giggs and they thought he was retiring. This year Scholes WAS retiring and apparently everyone loves Scholes and bumfucks the ground he walks on yet no PFA player of the year trophy. HMM interesting. Maybe people tell lies to the media. OMG how dare they.
> 
> 
> 
> Again twisting. Im saying dont take what people he works says too seriously. Henry said Denilson was going to be a qualtiy player. People lie. Get over it.
> 
> you dont need to seek the limelight to be voted into an award in a secret ballot.
> 
> Also final point because now its coming across as im shitting on Scholes when im not at all because untill 3 years ago he was class.
> 
> Scholes - 150 goals in his career in the dominant Manchester untied that anyone could play for and still score goals.
> 
> Le Tissier - 210 goals in his career in a shit side having less shots where he has to carry a whole club on his back for over 10 years.
> 
> Game over. Le Tiss was just as good.


scholes has been playing a more defensive role in recent years, which le tissier never did, and 48 of le tissier's goals came from penalties, so to compare goals is stupid


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> scholes has been playing a more defensive role in recent years, which le tissier never did, and 48 of le tissier's goals came from penalties, so to compare goals is stupid


Did he EVER miss a penalty? I don't think so. Pretty impressive. 


Le Tiss almost played as a forward a lot of the time, he was extremely attacking, although too slow to be a forward.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> scholes has been playing a more defensive role in recent years, which le tissier never did, and 48 of le tissier's goals came from penalties, so to compare goals is stupid





Stringer said:


> Did he EVER miss a penalty? I don't think so. Pretty impressive.
> 
> 
> Le Tiss almost played as a forward a lot of the time, he was extremely attacking.


Hows it stupid. Scholes has more games at a better club getting more chances per game.
I think its fair. It also shows how much Le Tiss Carried Southampton.

He only missed one but 48 out of 49 is immense.

And that just ecause southamptons strikers were that shit he had to do their job too. while i was working in Bulgaria i met a southampton fan who said how hen Le tiss played left wing the only Southampton would score is if he crossed it in then met his own cross.


An attacking midfielder with exceptional technical skills,[1] Le Tissier is the second-highest ever scorer for Southampton behind Mick Channon and was voted PFA Young Player of the Year in 1990. He was the first midfielder to score 100 goals in the Premier League. He is notable for his record at scoring penalty kicks, converting from the spot 48 times from 49 attempts.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Le Tiss was a god.

Scholes was a more proven God.

Like I said, I hate the comparison, because Le Tiss never tried to really further his career, which he should have. That's the only thing I can hold against him. He SHOULD have moved to a bigger club, not for the money, but for the experience of playing at the highest level.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Le Tiss was a god.
> 
> Scholes was a more proven God.
> 
> Like I said, I hate the comparison, because Le Tiss never tried to really further his career, which he should have. That's the only thing I can hold against him. He SHOULD have moved to a bigger club, not for the money, but for the experience of playing at the highest level.


I disagree. Sometimes football is more than success, but more about passion and loyalty to a club. Le Tiss has never had to move to show his quality. His quality is the same whatever club he is at, he couldn't really develop much further.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Le Tiss was a god.
> 
> Scholes was a more proven God.
> 
> Like I said, I hate the comparison, because Le Tiss never tried to really further his career, which he should have. That's the only thing I can hold against him. He SHOULD have moved to a bigger club, not for the money, but for the experience of playing at the highest level.


not really though Scholes was just another cog in the machine. If anything Scholes should have moved to a smaller club to test himself when he cant look around at 10 other great players game in game out


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Sorenson

Sagna Southgate Staunton Silvinho 

Silva Sherwood Stone Sinclair

Sheringham Shearer

Bored. Quality 11 starting with the letter S (still jsut bringing more honourables incase anyone wonders y no schmeichel)


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Yes.
> 
> Fabregas has been brilliant. But if you're comparing him to guys who have absolutely dominated midfields for 10+ years. Keane and Scholes? Anyone who saw them play in the Champion Final against Juventus, DESTROYING Zidane and Davids would realise just how special they were. How many trophies has Fabregas lead Arsenal to? Exactly. Jog on. Great player, but until he starts winning things and doesn't disappear when his teams needs him the most, he can NEVER be mentioned in the same breath as Scholes or Keane.
> 
> Never said he wasn't worth a shout.





Berbarito said:


> LeTissier was not as good as Scholes. *He should have played for a bigger club if he wanted to prove otherwise*.


Stop making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Stop being *steamed hams*.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

You're also a fool. And you will lose....everything.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I am intrigued. What will I lose? I've already lost my virginity and Mrs. steamed hams' phone number (all in the same day!) so I'm wondering what else could happen?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

A "your mother" joke fpalm


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm lowering myself to his level. Next up is the "oh no you didn't" finger snap.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Off topic but does anyone have any club tattoos?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Off topic but does anyone have any club tattoos?


I was going to get the arsenal cannon tattooed on my calf but Burnly told me id be fired if i went to work with another clubs tattoo on me. Doesn't look professional.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> I was going to get the arsenal cannon tattooed on my calf but Burnly told me id be fired if i went to work with another clubs tattoo on me. Doesn't look professional.


That's what I'm concerned about. I was going to have 'victoria concordia crescit' on the underside of my right arm which would be alright.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> That's what I'm concerned about. I was going to have 'victoria concordia crescit' on the underside of my right arm which would be alright.


Long as you dont work for a a football club i think you'll be fine. 

One of my friends is a city fan with 'Superbia whatever' on his forearm and he's a P&D

And another has a massive L.F.C on his forearm and he works for Keoghs solicitors and they just make him wear a long sleeve top.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Off topic but does anyone have any club tattoos?


I had a Fabregas transfer, but it's gone now.


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










Im all for supporting your club but this is a bit to far IMO


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fuck. That tat must have cost a fair bit too.

I don't mind a small dragon at all but that is definitely excessive IMO.

Victoria Concordia Crescit pretty much sums me up as a person too so it applies to more than just my club, although I may get a small cannon somewhere.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> I was going to get the arsenal cannon tattooed on my calf but Burnly told me id be fired if i went to work with another clubs tattoo on me. Doesn't look professional.


They'd probably be more concerned that you can't even spell Burnley. Then again most people in Burnley can't spell anyway, inbred morons.

It's always fun going there with North End or Rovers when you go back in time 50 years and are greeted by grannies on the street watching all the coaches come past to give you the finger. Such a treat and I'm not even exaggerating. It's no wonder you can get houses for £10k there!

The tattoo talk reminded me of the City fan who got Kaka on his chest. Oh dear!


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Fuck. That tat must have cost a fair bit too.
> 
> I don't mind a small dragon at all but that is definitely excessive IMO.
> 
> Victoria Concordia Crescit pretty much sums me up as a person too so it applies to more than just my club, although I may get a small cannon somewhere.


At the start an the end of the sentence. Have like old cannon Victoria Concordia Crescit new cannon

But so then it fits have the cannons going portrait

This is nice.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> They'd probably be more concerned that you can't even spell Burnley. Then again most people in Burnley can't spell anyway, inbred morons.
> 
> It's always fun going there with North End or Rovers when you go back in time 50 years and are greeted by grannies on the street watching all the coaches come past to give you the finger. Such a treat and I'm not even exaggerating. It's no wonder you can get houses for £10k there!
> 
> The tattoo talk reminded me of the City fan who got Kaka on his chest. Oh dear!


he went one further and had Robinho done as well


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> At the start an the end of the sentence. Have like old cannon Victoria Concordia Crescit new cannon
> 
> But so then it fits have the cannons going portrait
> 
> This is nice.


I'd probably have it in more smaller, older looking text than flashy stuff. Something classy.


Apparently Balotelli just fucked up bad and tried a back flick to score but missed. There was support around too. Mancini went mental apparently and has subbed him now.

WHAT A MAN.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah, just read that on Redcafe.

From Twitter:


> Balotelli just went clean through on goal . . and tried to back-heel his shot past goalkeeper. He missed.
> 
> @DTguardian: Mancini is substituting Balotelli in disgrace. 30 minutes gone.
> 
> They then proceeded to argue on touchline.


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

If he expects 1st team football through the season with that kind of an attitude, then im sorry, he is deluded...


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> I'd probably have it in more smaller, older looking text than flashy stuff. Something classy.
> 
> 
> *Apparently Balotelli just fucked up bad and tried a back flick to score but missed. There was support around too. Mancini went mental apparently and has subbed him now.
> 
> WHAT A MAN.*


:lmao SECOND BEST PLAYER IN THE WORLD!


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Apparently Balotelli just fucked up bad and tried a back flick to score but missed. There was support around too. Mancini went mental apparently and has subbed him now.
> 
> WHAT A MAN.


I cannot wait to see this :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Mancini is a dick. This guy doesn't appreciate a GENIUS at work.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao http://www.101greatgoals.com/videod...-mario-balotelli-substituted-galaxy-13772157/

and


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chicharito™;10022185 said:


> I cannot wait to see this :lmao


Me neither.

Balotelli is quickly becoming one of my favorite non Arsenal players. Mainly because of all the antics in Italy of which there are too many to list, but the water gun and Milan shirts incidents spring to mind.

This:










This:









And now this, the back heel.

Just... a legend.

Will probably sig it if it as funny as I think it will be.


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Oh Balotelli, you deserve 3 lmaos. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Oh my fucking god. This is one of the funniest things I have seen in a WHILE.

Even the Galaxy players after he tries it are like "come on man, what the fuck was that?" :lmao @ everyone booing him.

Superb.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao that's brilliant


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao http://www.101greatgoals.com/videod...-mario-balotelli-substituted-galaxy-13772157/
> 
> and


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ha ha, nice one.

Anyone got that pic Stringer posted from the FA Cup semi final, but without the text?


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Was just about to post that, glad you guys have found it already! Balotelli is such a hero and he just doesn't give a fuck. I'm so glad he plays in England and we get to see his madness every week


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Thanks, what a photo that is!


----------



## Nas

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Manicini was fuckin pissed off at him. Balotelli still didn't give a fuck. "Hey it's a friendly".


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Seriously can't wait until the season kicks off. Made this video today today out of excitement.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I actually adore Mario Balotelli. Like, literally love the man.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kazz said:


> Seriously can't wait until the season kicks off. Made this video today today out of excitement.


Looked forward to watching it but it has ben taken down now. Fucking copyright.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Watching the game on ESPN at the moment, and that video didn't even show Balotelli being pissed off while on the bench. Throwing his drink and complaining :lmao


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Looked forward to watching it but it has ben taken down now. Fucking copyright.


Aw dammit. It's still working for me, but does say Video blocked in some countries.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kazz said:


> Aw dammit. It's still working for me, but does say Video blocked in some countries.


"This video contains content from FA Premier League and EMI, one or more of whom have blocked it on copyright grounds."

Are you in the UK? I guess you are if you follow the toon.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Me neither.
> 
> Balotelli is quickly becoming one of my favorite non Arsenal players. Mainly because of all the antics in Italy of which there are too many to list, but the water gun and Milan shirts incidents spring to mind.
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now this, the back heel.
> 
> Just... a legend.
> 
> Will probably sig it if it as funny as I think it will be.


Forgot the dart throwing youth team incident son


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Balotelli, what a legend. He was clearly helping out the disadvantaged and wanted to give Milner some time on the field.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i hear suarez and forlan embarrassed paraguay.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*






yep. SUAREZ.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Come on Real. You know you want to bid for him.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Mario Balotelli what a legend that was a shocking effort. bit harsh subbing him off but this team is trying to win the league this year and they dont need some douche taking the piss during a serious pre-season tour


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

SUPER MARIO.

mancini's reaction was priceless too.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I wouldn't say it's a bit harsh. If that fucker's gonna embarrass you, then embarrass the fucker right back.

BALOTELLI, ALMOST BETTER THAN MESSI. :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao:lmao:lmao

THE BROTHA

Anyway, good to see SUAREZ score the first goal in the Copa America victory. I could say what I usually do about him, but it seems someone else agrees on Twitter:

Dani Pacheco
what a player @luis16suarez! amazing!! at the room watching copa america.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Apparently people are saying it was offside so he just put it out. Hmmmmm.

Balotelli's head immediately sunk so I guess he thought he was legit onside.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Macini must have felt he was onside too then becuase I can't see him bitching like that if he was Offside. Dude has apparently given him a formal warning and everything for that.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Luis Suarez proved he really is a URGAYER by scoring against Paraguay....


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Forlan 

The best in the world at what he does. :shocked:


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Forlan is one of those players that's impossible to watch without getting excited.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> Forlan is one of those players that's impossible to watch without getting excited.


Even funnier when you realise United let him go.

*Cue he wouldn't have reached these heights if he stayed there*

That was the Paraguay girl who said she would strip if they won?

Fuck Uruguay.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

United letting Forlan go was one of the best days of my life.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fergie let Bekham, Forlan, and Ronaldo go, but he still manages to win every time. That man is a genius.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

No joke. I have endless amounts of respect for Fergie.

Watched Man U's league-winning victory over Chelsea and even I couldn't help but smile when Fergie started bowing down to the Old Trafford faithful.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

and rossi, pique


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> and rossi, pique


Yeah but clearly Evans > Pique.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ferguson didnt let Pique because he thought he wouldnt make it, Pique was homesick and wanted to go back to spain. Pique still says Fergie was like a second father to him


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Imagine if United had the current Pique, Rossi, Ronaldo and Forlan.....


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> Ferguson didnt let Pique because he thought he wouldnt make it, Pique was homesick and wanted to go back to spain. Pique still says Fergie was like a second father to him


If I was Pique, I'd feel sick if Jonny Evans was being picked ahead of me, let alone homesick.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> If I was Pique, I'd feel sick if Jonny Evans was being picked ahead of me, let alone homesick.


pique had left before evans even made his league debut


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> pique had left before evans even made his league debut


I knew that. I was just testing you guys.





















:$


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Damn, Joel.

DAMN.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> Damn, Joel.
> 
> DAMN.


It's Man United history. That don't matter :side:

Nah, I just had it in my mind that Evans was favoured that season, when in reality he was out on loan.

I'd like to forget that season anyway :sad:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

We should just ignore all Man U history, really.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

yeah, no one cares about United. they'll never get to 19 :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

they cheated.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Apparently people are saying it was offside so he just put it out. Hmmmmm.
> 
> Balotelli's head immediately sunk so I guess he thought he was legit onside.


I think his head whent down because everyone on the pitch was having a go at him for being disrespectful.

It was a bit cheeky whether he thought he was onside or not. But at the same time whats the point in playing football if you have to be serious all the time. If you can't do that in a friendly when can you do it. Tricks gets new kids into football there will be at least 1 little boy or girl who has seen that on the news and gone outside to try it. If it was a meaningful game and your losing then fair enough but theres no need to make a big deal out of a friendly.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Macini must have felt he was onside too then becuase I can't see him bitching like that if he was Offside. Dude has apparently given him a formal warning and everything for that.


Mancini is just too serious. He said in his post match interview in football we need to be serious all the time. Crap philosophy



Evo said:


> United letting Forlan go was one of the best days of my life.


Cant argue with that. He was dire at Man Utd. being let go from a big club appears to have been the kick up the ass he needed. Refocused more determined. Cant fault the development of Forlan.



Razor King said:


> Fergie let Be*C*kham, Forlan, and Ronaldo go, but he still manages to win every time. That man is a genius.


Not a fan of his managerial style or anything about the him as a person. (from the Alex Ferguson i know through media + tabloids etc..) But his record stands up for itself. 

Genius.



MMN said:


> Imagine if United had the current Pique, Rossi, Ronaldo and Forlan.....


Apart from Ronaldo you o have to consider how much of the development of the players has come fgrom being at clubs playing every week. shows the importance of what banning under 23 yr old from being transfered could do. and also shows why so many young players are being valued on their potential rather than their talent.



Kiz said:


> they cheated.


Can see another Brian Clough moment. New manager Jose Mourinho walks into Carrington 1st day of training. Right boys you can throw all your medals in the bin where they belong because you didnt deserve a single one of there because your all dirty cheats. No more bribing officla at this club we win properly now.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

If we kept Pique, we'd just get Barca players talking about him all year long until we gave up and sold him. He was never going to be first choice in front of Vidic and Ferdinand, and at least we've got 5 quality CBs now.

Still, if he'd have worked out exactly as he has for Barcelona, it would have been class...


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao at QPR charging Bolton fans £57 for the first game, what do people reckon will be their away attendance?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

how much is that in comparison to the regular price?


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Since they got promoted that looks like it's gonna be the normal price. Ridiculous, QPR is the only away I don't really wanna go to.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I was planning on going to QPR away games too, not much travelling. Fuck 'em.






STILL a boss.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'll hopefully be going to all of the London games besides QPR, starting with Spurs first game, getting my ticket on thursday.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> I'll hopefully be going to all of the London games besides QPR, starting with Spurs first game, getting my ticket on thursday.


Spurs away :yum:

Went to my first one last year in the CC, and my love affair with Nasri began :lmao

Arsenal at the Grove is just dead so I much prefer going to away games when I can.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> I was planning on going to QPR away games too, not much travelling. Fuck 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL a boss.


needs moar BADGE KISS


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Spurs away :yum:
> 
> Went to my first one last year in the CC, and my love affair with Nasri began :lmao
> 
> Arsenal at the Grove is just dead so I much prefer going to away games when I can.


Yeah the Arse have a good away following, always a good atmosphere when they're at Goodison.

I prefer home games to away games because I get to see my uncle, have a few drinks and stuff, but I love going to our aways, always something good happens whether we win or lose.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah, the away following for us is fantastic.

FIFA

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7062214,00.html 

Why not let us try it?

WHY?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

God I hate Fifa. Can't all the clubs and national federations just set up their own, new governing body and just stick 2 fingers up to Fifa.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Spurs away :yum:
> 
> Went to my first one last year in the CC, and my love affair with Nasri began :lmao
> 
> Arsenal at the Grove is just dead so I much prefer going to away games when I can.


Really. Interesting. I go to more Away games than home being from Bolton and a student, football coach, jjb employee its much easier and cheaper to get away tickets. (£60 to watch Arsenal vs blackpool ye course im paying that) and i find that 90% of our away fans are knobs. Spending more time watching home fans than watching the game. Standing up just piss off stewards. most of our away fans are cokeheads aswell i remember at Stoke away when Ramsey broke his leg the bar stopped serving beer and we had to have Police in the toilets with the fans due to most of the fans using the cubicles to snort lines.

Ipswich away this year in the cup our away following trashed a pub for running out of fosters. Ive only been to one Arsenal game since that Ipswich semi and that was the Barca away leg where i went alone because of how big a set of knobs our away following is.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Really. Interesting. I go to more Away games than home being from Bolton and a student, football coach, jjb employee its much easier and cheaper to get away tickets. (£60 to watch Arsenal vs blackpool ye course im paying that) and i find that 90% of our away fans are knobs. Spending more time watching home fans than watching the game. Standing up just piss off stewards. *most of our away fans are cokeheads* aswell i remember at Stoke away when Ramsey broke his leg the bar stopped serving beer and we had to have Police in the toilets with the fans due to most of the fans using the cubicles to snort lines.
> 
> Ipswich away this year in the cup our away following trashed a pub for running out of fosters. Ive only been to one Arsenal game since that Ipswich semi and that was the Barca away leg where i went alone because of how big a set of knobs our away following is.


Wut? A tiny fraction. Our away fans are superb. I never heard of us trashing a pub in Ipswich, my cousin went to that game too...

Most of the dicks can't even afford to watch us anymore anyway, so there isn't many of them left.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Wut? A tiny fraction. Our away fans are superb. I never heard of us trashing a pub in Ipswich, my cousin went to that game too...
> 
> Most of the dicks can't even afford to watch us anymore anyway, so there isn't many of them left.


Well the tiny fractions seems to always be together in the block im sitting in. Absolutely embarrassing. 

When Ipswich scored against us about 30 people were throwing things down onto the Ipswich fans below us. Embarrassing to be associated with assholes like that. And the pub was as you come out of the train station pub right across from the road they ripped all the doors off the toilets someone pissed down the steps to get down to the toilets, poured pints over the snooker table, pushed stacks of dirty glasses off the bar etc..


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Our away fans > home fans. Birmingham and Villa away are the best ive been to. FA cup final vs southampton was brilliant as well. There was a pocket of fans just in front of me who did not stop singing all game.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Away support is always better than home support because it's the hardcore who don't stop singing no matter what. I think this is true of just about every side.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

10 men went to bed...

:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I haven't a fucking clue what they're saying. I think they're counting backwards or something.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao:lmao:lmao

It's hard to make out at the start, but the gist appears to be that multiple men went to bed with Cashley.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



MMN said:


> Away support is always better than home support because it's the hardcore who don't stop singing no matter what. I think this is true of just about every side.


As a guy that only misses a handful of games home and away all season, I can back this up.

It's even better in League 1 and 2. Fuck the money and riches of the top two leagues. You try going to Rochdale on a Tuesday night with two thousand people inside the ground and only 100 from your club. Yet, through all that, we kept on singing, to the detriment of my health as I was layed up in bed with the flu and feeling generally fucking awful for a week.

<3 Football.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> how much is that in comparison to the regular price?


Thats got to be around $110 AUD to go to an away game, what a joke. 



BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> It's hard to make out at the start, but the gist appears to be that multiple men went to bed with Cashley.


Jermaine Jenas must be jealous...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Australia seems to get shafted in prices for everything, anyway. Away games are worth the expense though.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


>


my favourite arsenal chant. mostly b/c we had a chick (Ashleigh) who used to play in our comp so while we were watching their semi we were chanting that at her :lmao She got pissed.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

have i missed much in this thread?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Just seen that the Villa vs. Blackburn game is on fox 3 now, which should mean all the Asia cup matches sould be.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

chelsea vs hong kong at 1030pm...:lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

At least Torres may be able to score against the Hong Kong XI


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> have i missed much in this thread?












Hopefully Hong Kong pull out the Cashley song. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Just watching a bunch of CL goals on youtube and there are two gems at Stamford Bridge.

Fans go CRAZY after this goal.






Ridiculously amazing celebration.






Robben silencing Old Trafford. Unforgettable.






NOTHING beats a European night.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That Bayern game left me absolutely numb. It was just heartbreaking.


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

*Doctors positive over Tombides*

_West Ham have revealed that teenage striker Dylan Tombides is being treated for testicular cancer.

Tombides was diagnosed while away on international duty with Australia at the Fifa Under-17 World Cup in Mexico last month.

"Dylan is receiving the best possible care," club doctor Sean Howlett told West Ham`s official website. "All the doctors involved have advised Dylan that he will make a full recovery in terms of his illness and his ability to return to his football career.

"He is undergoing the standard series of treatments for his condition which is a course of chemotherapy."
Hammers academy director Tony Carr added: "Everyone at the club is right behind Dylan and we all wish him a speedy and healthy recovery.

"The doctors are all very positive and he is in the best possible hands. We look forward to seeing him back with us when he is ready."_


Wow that is awful, hope he recovers from this soon and lives a healthy life.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That's some bad news, the positive is that doesn't mean the end of his career. Jose Molina and Craig Moore are two players who have overcome that and made a comeback.


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah apparently Craig Moore had visited him to give him support which is great. From the sounds of it he will recover thankfully. Apparently he was their Youth Academy player of the year and even made the bench for the last Premier League game of the season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

labelled as the new harry kewell. good luck to him


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Tombides looked head and shoulders above the rest of the side in the WC so hopefully hes able to come back


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Hope the lad recovers and goes on-to have a great career (Y)


----------



## Hydronators

*Goalline technology closer*

Source - Sky Sports News


> Fifa president Sepp Blatter has confirmed that they could very well introduce goalline technology in in time for the 2014 World Cup.
> 
> Blatter told a news conference a final decision on scientific aids for referees would be taken at next March's meeting in London of the International FA Board, the game's lawmakers.
> 
> If approved, he said, technology could be implemented throughout national leagues the following July and at the World Cup finals two years later.
> 
> Premier League boss Richard Scudamore would ideally like to introduce goalline technology in time for the 2012-13 season.
> 
> Fifa is talking to nine potential suppliers who are conducting tests to meet strict criteria including being 100 per cent sure within a single second whether the ball has crossed the line.
> 
> "We will have on the next international board at the beginning of March next year a final decision on the goal-line technology," Blatter told reporters.
> 
> "If it will prove to be accurate and to be affordable, then it is possible the international board will decide goal-line technology shall be introduced for the World Cup 2014."


Taking their sweet time about it but at least it is in the making.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Just seen this on another forum, its no surprise la liga is a two horse race every season when the difference in tv revenue is so vast


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ holy shit.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

What comes when you get to negotiate your own TV deals.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*






Berbatov, playing a one-two with the crossbar. Just for the hell of it.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Bought my ticket to Spurs, £36 for the Lower Tier, £30 for the coach. Not too shabby, I would have thought an away to London would have cost much more, except for QPR of course.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

NIGE's favourite commercial:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

where's NIGE been recently? haven't seen him post for a while


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Berbatov, playing a one-two with the crossbar. Just for the hell of it.


Berba had a pretty good game last night.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That Rover's ad is amazing :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

shouldnt diouf be spitting on the chicken


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He is too busy spitting on the Senegal FA after his 5 year ban.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> Just seen this on another forum, its no surprise la liga is a two horse race every season when the difference in tv revenue is so vast


Why do the EPL figures include last season's Premier League teams (Blackpool, WHU and Brum all included), yet the La Liga figures seem to be projections for this year because Rayo, Granada and the other promoted team who I can't recall are all listed rather than Hercules, Almeria and Deportivo?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i would assume that the others tv deals get finalised before the epl. the others contain newly promoted teams also.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Tried posting a video a few days ago that I made as a kind of 2011/12 season promo, but wasn't able to upload it onto YouTube. I've managed to get it on Metacafe though, so enjoy if you watch it. 

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/6850412/prem_11_12_promo/


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ that's a great video. so many unforgettbale images from the 10/11 season in there. Young's celebration, the totts kid crying, Rooney's and Berbatov's celebrations after the overhead kicks, the banners and scarves behind Dalglish at Anfield, the citeh fans doing the poznan in the distance after the close shot of mancini etc. etc.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

amazing video promo man... gets you even more pumped for the new season!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> NIGE's favourite commercial:


It's not actually as bad as I thought it would be, although it's no surprise Dunny was the one hogging all the food!

In all seriousness though it's no bad thing trying to exploit the market in India. Yes it's cheesy but if it helps then great.



King Kenny said:


> where's NIGE been recently? haven't seen him post for a while


Bit busy mate tbh this week, plus the thread's gone mental over the summer it's so hard to keep up I don't even bother trying now. Besides most of it's shit anyway with speculation overload.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Is the Arsenal away strip really growing on Arsenal fans here? It looks awesome and am tempted to get it this year for the 125th anniversary and all.

I hated it at first but after seeing it on players it looks top.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I disliked it as well but after seeing it actually being worn it does look good.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^Always good seeing that. :lmao

waste of time watching these friendlies when its shop-window teams being played


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



MMN said:


>


:lmao never seen that before amazing


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Not exactly related to the new season but:










Good for Wilshere being on the cover.

Apparently it's Rooney, Kaka and Cahill on the Australian cover.


----------



## BDFW

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chicharito™;10048959 said:


> Apparently it's Rooney, Kaka and Cahill on the Australian cover.


Yep that's right










Good for Wilshere for someone who had only played 2 Premier League game for Arsenal going into the season it has been a great rise to fame for the young man and hopefully continue his great form.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Both shit covers. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Where's Poulsen? He will sell FIFA on his own.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

N'GOG, Jovanovic and Poulson should be the cover.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

No, it has to be Heskey!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

why the fuck is kaka on the cover. why not someone who actually does something. tevez, messi, giggs, fabregas, van persie, sneijder, anyone.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ Maybe as he is one of the best players in the world who plays for the most prestigious club in the world?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lionel messi isn't on the cover.

neither is ronaldo, xavi, iniesta.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Heskey, Crouch and N'GOG should be on the cover.


----------



## Example

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> lionel messi isn't on the cover.
> 
> neither is ronaldo, xavi, iniesta.


Messi is signed to Pro Evo.

Suprised Ronaldo isnt on either of them.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

thats a good point. totally forgot about pro evo existing.


----------



## Example

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> thats a good point. totally forgot about pro evo existing.


Haha Ive been a Fifa man for the last few seasons, Pro Evo has been poor recently.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^yeah, it was good last year though, much better than previous attempts.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'd rather have Super Mario on the cover over Kaka.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*






Mario gonna Mario.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

bendter should be on the cover


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

WESLEY BROWN should be on the cover.

FIFA has been better than PE since FIFA 06. Evo suls.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Don't think FIFA is really aimed toward the gay community though, ADAM.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Unlucky Australia, if those are the real covers.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

True, if they were, Suarez Meireles and Carroll would be all over the cover 8*D.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I really gotta wonder why they keep using Kaka though. He hasnt done shit in two years and they've used him in Fifa on both years.

Do they have some kind of deal or something?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Well that's because they're far better looking. Wes Brown would buy it just to ogle them.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Mario gonna Mario.


at least he was polite and asked afterwards if he was allowed to say that. respect for the viewers.

a true gentleman of the game.


----------



## wabak

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The majority of you shout stop talking about FIFA being better than PES if you haven't played PES 2011, as it's embarrassing.

Fair enough if you've played both and prefer FIFA, but otherwise be quiet. and I don't mean 'I played the demo for 5mins, it sux' as it's a deep, deep game.

and Messi ain't signed to PES anymore, he won't be on the 2012 cover... Ronaldo is the current favourite to replace him.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

LOL, why get so defensive about a video game? I'm traditionally a PES man, but the recent additions have been poor. I only ever played the demo of PES 2011, but it was enough for me to make up my mind. I've not actually bought a football simulation game since PES 09 though.

My mate has the FIFA 11, and although I haven't played it very much, I prefer it to PES 11, so blow me.


----------



## wabak

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I don't consider my post that bad in all honesty, its just tiring seeing everyone slate PES b/c the ones prior to 11 were 'awful'.

I get defensive b/c I like video games, big deal? People get defensive about wrestling, I wouldn't personally tell them to CALM DOWN B/C IT'S ONLY WRESTLING unless of course they went way over the top. (I didn't, did i?)

The recent additions have indeed been poor, but that changed w/ 11 and will (hopefully) continue w/ 12.

edit: rofl, I couldn't give a flying FUCK if you prefer FIFA 11 to PES 2011, that is your opinion and you've played both.

Why are you getting so angry over video games, Bananas?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

You're a very silly man and I'm not going to interview you.


----------



## wabak

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Bananas be trolling yo' ass.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/reina-sets-target-for-return

thank fuck


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Pes 11 is a great improvment from pes 10, from what i seen and heard from pes 12 the game will be better then pes 11. I have played both fifa 11 and pes 12 and i prefer pes 11.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/reina-sets-target-for-return
> 
> thank fuck


(Y)

Never played PES 11 but heard it was better than Fifa this year. Might check out PES 12 but unsure yet.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I also prefer PES 2011.
Having played both that and FIFA, i found it to be more enjoyable, and different each time, without ever feeling like i was constantly trying to make the same moves.

Besides after a long amount of years in master league i had an immense team :

------------------------De Gea------------------------
------------------------------------------------------
------------Caceres-----Heitinga-----Criscito----------
-------------------------------------------------------
Santon----------------Hamsik-------------Fabio Coentrao
-------------------------------------------------------
----------------------Pjanic---------------------------
------------------------------------------------------
-------Messi---------Aguero-------Rossi----------------

I'm not one for buying players like Messi and such and owning my way through the game.
I only bought the amazing ones in the last few years.

And more importantly, is anyone else looking forward to the World Cup Draw Qualifiers Draw tonight?

I know Scotland are going to get fucked sideways regardless. but i shall still keep the faith.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I've always been a FIFA guy, owned a few Pro Evo games but never got into them as much. Just preferred everything about Fifa, in fact I think the only thing I preferred in regards to Pro Evo was that when you created yourself in the game it always tended to look better than it did on FIFA.


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Gerrard out until September at the earliest. Seemed the likely scenario but still gutted that its confirmed.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He's never going to be really involved properly throughout a season with these recurring injuries. He's 31 afterall.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

OptaJoe
1.59 – In the 2010/11 Premier League season, Liverpool won more points/game without Gerrard (1.59) than they did with him (1.48). Injured.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah which was good.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> OptaJoe
> 1.59 – In the 2010/11 Premier League season, Liverpool won more points/game without Gerrard (1.59) than they did with him (1.48). Injured.


Meh he was out for most of the 2nd half of the season after Kenny took over and the pressured dropped big time. 1st half of the season the whole team played horrendous. 

Still happy to hear we don't need him as much.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> OptaJoe
> 1.59 – In the 2010/11 Premier League season, Liverpool won more points/game without Gerrard (1.59) than they did with him (1.48). Injured.












Gerrard will be missed for sure, although we have good midfield depth now. It'll probably allow Henderson to start a few games early, which I like the idea of.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

always easier to play without the pressure of expectation on you. we have to take the 2nd half of that year and build on that first up.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Hogdson had to deal with an out of form, and want away, Torres, while Dalgeish had the option of, a very in form, Suarez, and Carroll, it was always going to be easier for him


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> Hogdson had to deal with an out of form, and want away, Torres, while Dalgeish had the option of, a very in form, Suarez, and Carroll, it was always going to be easier for him


Not to mention N'gog was pretty much our best striker at the start of the year which says a lot.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

or it could be that woy woy just wasnt good enough


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> Hogdson had to deal with an out of form, and want away, Torres, while Dalgeish had the option of, a very in form, Suarez, and Carroll, it was always going to be easier for him


This seems to neglect that Dalglish was able to get the best out of Maxi, which Hodgson had never done, employed a new game plan, and got the best out of young players like Spearing, Robinson and Flanagan, which you wouldn't have expected. We also had our backs against the wall, while Kenny inherited a squad that was a lot lesser squad than Woy initially inherited. It was only after Suarez and Carroll were brought in that it looked a lot better.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

@JimmyWangYang

Yes, i'm excited. Mainly becuse i want a group to be

England
France
Ireland
Scotland


it'd be immense that group.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

people are only defending woy woy because it's us. if it was their team they wouldn't be singing the same tune.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Going to be a tougher season for Liverpool this year with actual pressure on them to get European football.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Pfft, not all teams crumble under pressure. :side:


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Speaking of Roy he also played average players like Jovanovic, Poulsen and Konchesky.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

For sure. Dalglish was once a quality manager and if anyone will achieve success at L'pool, it will be him. The squad has a good nucleus for the future and the when their settled into his system, the Carroll and Suarez partnership will be difficult to stop.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Until Suarez leaves :side:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Until Suarez leaves :side:


Then it all comes tumbling down, or N'Gog becomes the man. :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

just realised chelsea/villa on fox sports 2 (viewers choice)...chelsea winning 2-0 with 30 mins to go


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Pfft, who cares about Chelsea and Villa? It's ALL about the Emirates Cup with the unveiling of Juan Mata, Eden Hazard, Karim Benzema, Mamadou Sakho, Bastian Schweinsteiger and Giorgio Chiellini. Oh, and MESSI. :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

yes, i forgot about the PRESTIGIOUS emirates cup


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> people are only defending woy woy because it's us. if it was their team they wouldn't be singing the same tune.


Tbf, Woy is just a likeable guy.

Torres only scores against claret and blue teams :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> Tbf, Woy is just a likeable guy.


I wonder if that will be enough for Roman to consider him when Chelsea don't win the CL this year. :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I wonder if that will be enough for Roman to consider him when Chelsea don't win the CL this year. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> Tbf, Woy is just a likeable guy.
> 
> Torres only scores against claret and blue teams :side:


torres to lead the league in own goals then.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










Chelsea's CL campaign will only end in heartbreak. Even I'm still fucking bitter about THAT Chelsea v Barca game, makes me sick.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Why? Reffing decisions pretty much evened out over the two legs, and the better side went through.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> Tbf, Woy is just a likeable guy.


Try telling West Brom fans that. They were on a downward slope when he came in and they shot up towards mid-table and even got in the top half under Hodgson. They should be safe as houses this season and Foster's a great signing for them.

Yeah he simply didn't cut it at Liverpool, there's no doubt about that and he made some horrific purchases, although he can't take the stick for the ridiculous acquisition of Jovanovic and the wages he was given.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> Why? Reffing decisions pretty much evened out over the two legs, and the better side went through.


I've been over that game for a while now, but don't talk shit, please.

3 solid penalty claims =/= 1.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

You had one clear penalty denied (Pique's handball), and another which was more debatable, but I would have given it when Drogba went down. The rest were bogus claims. Then Henry should have had a penalty in the first leg, and Abidal was sent off for a phantom foul. So two big decisions going against each side.

Maybe Chelsea can feel slightly aggreived in that had one of the penalty decisions been given, they could have sealed the game. But by the same token if the Henry foul was given in the first leg, it would have completely changed the dynamic of the tie. At the end of the day, the reaction from the media, fans and most particularly the Chelsea players was completely embarrassing and because of that, I can't see how anyone can sympathize with them.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> You had one clear penalty denied (Pique's handball), and another which was more debatable, but I would have given it when Drogba went down. The rest were bogus claims. Then Henry should have had a penalty in the first leg, and Abidal was sent off for a phantom foul. So two big decisions going against each side.


- Malouda was clearly fouled in the box by Alves. Ref gave a free kick.
- You mentioned the Drogba and Abidal incident.
- You mentioned the Pique handball incident.
- Eto'o had his arm in the AIR to block Ballack's injury time volley. Clear handball.

- Yes, Henry should have had a penalty in the Camp Nou.
- Abidal was unlucky, because his foot DID get tangled with Anelka. But he wasn't actually trying to foul him. And if we're going to get technical, he shouldn't have even been on the pitch, as he had already brought Drogba down as the last man.



Bananas said:


> Maybe Chelsea can feel slightly aggreived in that had one of the penalty decisions been given, they could have sealed the game. But by the same token if the Henry foul was given in the first leg, it would have completely changed the dynamic of the tie. At the end of the day, the reaction from the media, fans and most particularly the Chelsea players was completely embarrassing and because of that, I can't see how anyone can sympathize with them.


Yes, the dynamics would have changed if Barcelona were given and scored their goal in the first leg. Yes, the team (mainly Drogba and Bosingwa) did act unprofessionally after the game. And no, you don't have to symphasize with Chelsea.

But just don't talk crap and try to act like both teams were treated as equals that night.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I sympathize with anyone who plays Barcelona now more or less, but Chelsea didn't deserve that, it was a disgrace and no-one can even try to defend it. If I was a Chelsea player I would have reacted the exact same way, I wouldn't call passion "embarassing".


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

We were 2-0 up against Boca and ended up drawing 2-2. I know it's only a friendly, but still fpalm


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



MartinFromMars said:


> We were 2-0 up against Boca and ended up drawing 2-2. I know it's only a friendly, but still fpalm


Watched it. Luckily the team that blew it was more or less our 2nd team.

Thoughts:

1. Nasri needs to GTFO now - pathetic performance, I know it's pre-season but there was no effort put in whatsoever. Maybe he should re-assess his performances before asking why we aren't winning trophies.

2. Frimpong is a beast - clear MOTM, great performance.

3. Gervinho looks like he could be the bargain of the summer if he carries on this form.

4. Squilacci is awful. One of the main reasons we dropped the lead, pathetic.

Apart from that, Jenkinson looked a bit shaky after the own goal last week but still showed potential, a loan deal to a PL club would help although I don't see that happening. Wilshere & Ramsey were quality again today and quite frankly embarassed Nasri. Djourou has dropped form recently, although hopefully he can recover form.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

We went from the high of a 2-1 win over the MIGHTY KILMARNOCK, with Wickham finally scoring, to a 1-0 defeat to Burnley fpalm.

Can't say I'm shocked sadly

Also has this thread name changed or not? I swear this was it when I left a fortnight ago, but I'm not 100% sure. The transfer one definitely changed


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> 3. Gervinho looks like he could be the bargain of the summer if he carries on this form.


I tell you, Shay Given is going to give him a run for that. He had a fantastic game against us. He hasn't lost a step after sitting on the bench for a year.

Arsenal blowing up in defence may actually be good. It will just be another reminder to Wenger why he needs to go out and grab a defender.

Didn't watch the game, how did Juan Roman play?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Watched it. Luckily the team that blew it was more or less our 2nd team.


Koscielny, Djourou, Wilshere, Nasri, Gervinho, Arshavin and Van Persie all started for you. Near enough full strength for you lot. But I won't hold it against you because in a few hours we're probably going to get bent over by Barca's kids.

Pre-season doesn't matter :side:.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> I tell you, Shay Given is going to give him a run for that. He had a fantastic game against us. He hasn't lost a step after sitting on the bench for a year.
> 
> Arsenal blowing up in defence may actually be good. It will just be another reminder to Wenger why he needs to go out and grab a defender.
> 
> Didn't watch the game, how did Juan Roman play?


Given was superb, watched the game. Awesome shot stopper and made a world class double save.

Riquelme looked pretty good and embarassed Squilacci for the first Boca goal.

Our first team CB pairing will be different to the two that fucked up. Vermaelen and whoever we buy will be first team. We have around 7 CBs already so hopefully it looks as if Squilacci may be shipped off and Miquel may go out on loan.



Silent Alarm said:


> Koscielny, Djourou, Wilshere, Nasri, Gervinho, Arshavin and Van Persie all started for you. Near enough full strength for you lot. But I won't hold it against you because in a few hours we're probably going to get bent over by Barca's kids.
> 
> Pre-season doesn't matter :side:.


Sorry, I meant the team in the 2nd half that blew it. There were a lot of changes for the 2nd half.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> *Koscielny*, Djourou, Wilshere, Nasri, *Gervinho*, *Arshavin* and *Van Persie* all started for you. Near enough full strength for you lot. But I won't hold it against you because in a few hours we're probably going to get bent over by Barca's kids.
> 
> Pre-season doesn't matter :side:.


Only 4 of those listed would be in a strongest arsenal 11. (5 if nasri stays) 

Which also highlights the complete lack of depth at the club. But we always draw our opening game at the emirates cup.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

You wouldn't have Wilshere in Arsenal's strongest eleven?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> You wouldn't have Wilshere in Arsenal's strongest eleven?


No. That in itself highlights how shit our midfield is when a 19 year old has to carry it.

At his age Wilshere should be being allowed to slowly develop as a rotation player. And Ramsey is better than him and will prove it now he's fit again.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

So a player being in the first 11 signifies he is carrying the team? Hmmmmm.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i'd think you'd have to find a way to get both wilshere and ramsey on the field.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> So a player being in the first 11 signifies he is carrying the team? Hmmmmm.


No but how shit our midfield was last year was Wilshere carrying the MIDFIELD. No 19 year should have to put up with playing along side Cesc Fabregas in his mood of last season.

And that still doesnt change the point that at 19 he shouldnt have been playing anywhere near 49 games. Being subjected to being a squad where the midfield contains Eboue, Denilson, Sulking Cesc, Diaby is no good for any player. If we carry on doing that to him when he gets to 23/24 like Cesc his body will already be breaking down with dodgy hamstrings etc....




Mikey Damage said:


> i'd think you'd have to find a way to get both wilshere and ramsey on the field.


One then the other. Rotation between the two over one spot in our midfield three. Ramsey playing 30 games Wilshere playing 20 would be much better for the development of both.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I do agree he shouldn't play as much, but if I was 19 I would be relishing playing with one of the best in the business in Cesc. I think we will rest him much more in FA Cup and Carling Cup games next year, and I think he will probably play closer to under 40 games, why waste his talent playing only 20 games a year where he will be unhappy and will seek a move elsewhere to get more regular football, it's not good for his football to stop and start all the time.

You could twist what you are saying by naming the poor players and say it is good for Wilshere to be playing with Cesc Fabregas, Samir Nasri and Alex Song. We can't have 6 top players in one position... +Eboue played in midfield a maximum of 5 times last season.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> I do agree he shouldn't play as much, but if I was 19 I would be relishing playing with one of the best in the business in Cesc. I think we will rest him much more in FA Cup and Carling Cup games next year, and I think he will probably play closer to under 40 games, why waste his talent playing only 20 games a year where he will be unhappy and will seek a move elsewhere to get more regular football, it's not good for his football to stop and start all the time.
> 
> You could twist what you are saying by naming the poor players and say it is good for Wilshere to be playing with Cesc Fabregas, Samir Nasri and Alex Song. We can't have 6 top players in one position... +Eboue played in midfield a maximum of 5 times last season.


I never said stop start it. but its no good for his body to play every week. Its not wasting talent to nurture it. All you need to do is point at Cesc and say listen Jack if we play you every week your going to end up as injury prone as that sulking spaniard over there and then when we play ipswich in a semi final you'll just walk around the pitch because you need to be carried to trophies because you have no determination whatsoever.

We dont need 6 top players but there is a differnce between having 6 top players and having 1 top player 1 average one, 2 shit ones 1 injured one and 1 young one and hoping for the best.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'd be alright with Wilshere playing in most Prem matches, maybe not starting against relegation battlers. Then also playing in most CL matches.

35 matches sounds about right.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Vela looked pretty good today, work-rate was much higher. Traore was also top drawer at left back and made Gibbs looks a bit of a joke in the position. Just two other observations.

Can't wait for the King to be back tomorrow.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

My head hurts reading this thread at times :no:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ How so?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Busquets has already gone down twice in the first 5 mins of the game


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> Busquets has already gone down twice in the first 5 mins of the game


Posted this in the other thread. Words can't describe how much I hate the little cunt.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lol Busquets

Pretty good goal from Nani there. Great pass from Welbeck


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

great decision from linesman as well, i thought it was well offside but the replay showed it was the right decision


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

*We're fucking beating Barcelona!* Without Messi, Xavi, Pique and Puyol in a pre-season friendly *but we're fucking beating Barcelona!*

We're probably just making them angry though :argh:.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Had to lol at Pedro's dive in the box. Even the commentators mocked him for it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Man United 2-1 Barcelona.

Feels good beating Barca even if it is their second string (we had some second string players out there too though).
Busquets is an odius little cunt, he'll never change. Michael Owen getting the winner, nice.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

ah that was probaly on TV too..something to watch.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

busquets is easily the most hateable man in football currently.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The Brotha should give him lessons on how to be a likable cunt.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I agree with Gunner on two points: we shouldn't overplay Ramsey and Wilshere and putting all the load on these two would be detrimental to them and to the team. Wilshere and Ramsey are young players, very young and they should be developed slowly instead of rushing them to the jungle. When you look at Arsenal, Cesc is only 23 and Nasri is the same. Even these players are young. You need one or two players of around 26 - 28 to really make a difference on the pitch in terms of mentality.

I'm in the favor of starting Wilshere or Ramsey, one at a time in the League games and resting them for FA Cup and Carling Cup. In the CL, start one or the other, but don't overload them, if they are already playing in the League. 30 games for both seems just alright.

In fact, this is one of the key reasons why I don't want Cesc to leave. It will put too much pressure on these two and that would ultimately hurt them. Also, Rosicky really needs to deliver this season. The guy has the right mentality. He just needs to translate that into solid performances. Of all the Arsenal players, apart from Van Persie, Szczesny, and Vermaelen, Rosicky seems to have the "winner's" mentality, even though he was so awful last season. I hope he does well this season because he is much, much better than other deadwood in the club.




MartinFromMars said:


> We were 2-0 up against Boca and ended up drawing 2-2. I know it's only a friendly, but still fpalm


Riquelme :shocked:

I'm happy. 

This would give Arsene another reminder of how "awesome" out defense is! Squillaci... Enough said. Wasn't Fabianski the keeper? Wow, another reminder! 


Edit:

Super Mario is going to teach Biscuits a lesson in the CL. :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Good to see United beat a fairly strong Barca. Nani was brilliant, looked like he wanted to prove a point after being left out of the CL final, Cleverly and Welbeck also played well, showed why they should be in contention to play more games this season. Also Evans had a really good game.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Guy on MUTV didn't know who Kobe Bryant was, called him a netball player. :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

tbf i didnt know who he was when they showed him, i know the name but didnt know what he looked like


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



haribo said:


> Guy on MUTV didn't know who Kobe Bryant was, called him a netball player. :lmao


:lmao, I couldn't stop laughing at that. His reaction when he was told that it's Kobe Bryant was great.

May of been a friendly and neither team had their strongest possible squads playing, but I'm really happy with the result and how we played. Cleverley finally played well and I fucking hope Welbeck gets some games this season.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Welbeck is absolute class. I'm disappointed he won't be going back out to Sunderland, because I enjoyed seeing him play every week and link up with Gyan.

Apparently Lee Chung Yong is out for the season after breaking his leg. Bad luck for a talented player. Hopefully he recovers with no complications.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



haribo said:


> Guy on MUTV didn't know who Kobe Bryant was, called him a netball player. :lmao


:lmao remember hearing that And it was funny but understandable. I didn't even realise it was Kobe at first. Dont know where he got netball player from though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Sad for Lee Chung-Young tbh, extremely talented and in pre-season too...

Don't like Cleverley that much and I think Evans will get more game times this season even if United do have a lot of CBs, as they have shipped off Brown and O'Shea anyway.


As for them beating United...










That image is just perfect.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'd love Welbeck back, him and Gyan were on fire the day we thrashed Chelski. 

Sad news about Lee, really gifted player and one of Bolton's better players too. Speaking of Koreans the one we picked up, Ji Dong-Won , has apparently impressed a lot in pre-season and is looking to be a great buy, total workhorse and apparently not afraid to get stuck in which is nice to hear


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Sad news for Lee Chung-Young indeed, hopefully he comes back and plays well again.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Sad for Lee Chung-Young tbh, extremely talented and in pre-season too...
> 
> Don't like Cleverley that much and I think Evans will get more game times this season even if United do have a lot of CBs, as they have shipped off Brown and O'Shea anyway.
> 
> 
> As for them beating United...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That image is just perfect.





JakeC_91 said:


> Sad news for Lee Chung-Young indeed, hopefully he comes back and plays well again.



YONG not YOUNG. Spelling police boooyaaa.

On the image stinger there are 4 problems with it. 
1) Nicolas Bendtner
2) Emmanuel Eboue
3) Half the fans in the picture aren't even celebrating alot are sat emotionless.
4) that huge cannon flag looks cheap.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

yeah it always looks stupid when its obvious the fans dont bring the flags, like at chelsea's home games, they have those 3 chelsea flags waving


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I was at the game that day and there certainly was no-one sitting down when Arshavin scored against them, the cannon flag looks sweet, what do you expect it to be? Cloth?

By far the best night in the Ems I have EVER been to and was extremely lucky to be able to get there.

I don't even think we are allowed to bring our own flags in like Liverpool. Liverpool v Barca was immense.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> I was at the game that day and there certainly was no-one sitting down when Arshavin scored against them, the cannon flag looks sweet, what do you expect it to be? Cloth?
> 
> By far the best night in the Ems I have EVER been to and was extremely lucky to be able to get there.


Mate its the emirates there's always people sat down.

I expect it be velvet  or better yet no huge flag. Small clubs like bolton have people running up and down the touchline with flags it looks cheap IMO. Soon we'll be copying clubs with real passion and having a big cannon coming down the fans at the start of games like Inter etc...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah there are always people sitting down but not on that night. 

+clubs with real passion? Our fans are extremely passionate about the club and have one of the biggest fan bases in world football. Flags look cool and all but don't mistake them for fans having passion.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Yeah there are always people sitting down but not on that night.
> 
> +clubs with real passion? Our fans are extremely passionate about the club and have one of the biggest fan bases in world football. Flags look cool and all b*ut don't mistake them for fans having passion.*


Never did. Your confusing two different points as you always seem too.

and the entire middle tier was sat down as it always is. I watched the home leg on TV so i could actually see the whole crowd unlike you. The arsenal support is 85% shit 15% amazing. Having a large fan base also doesn't contribute to passion. Alot of our fans are plastic and more and more are becoming 'day-trippers'. Id trade any night at the emirates for the atmosphere at Highbury on May 3rd 1998


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The middle tier is corporate schmucks etc. as always in most grounds. Fans who went to Highbury still go to the grove anyway.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> I was at the game that day and there certainly was no-one sitting down when Arshavin scored against them, the cannon flag looks sweet, what do you expect it to be? Cloth?
> 
> By far the best night in the Ems I have EVER been to and was extremely lucky to be able to get there.
> 
> I don't even think we are allowed to bring our own flags in like Liverpool. *Liverpool v Barca was immense.*


The Kop on a Champions League night is immense. As much as I hate those bastards.

Always shaking when we have to play them in the CL. And it has been many times!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wilshere gone off now after 6 minutes, hopefully it is just precautionary.

Benik Afobe came on so nice to see him get some minutes.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

balotelli scores just on half time to put us up against inter. both teams probably full strength/close to it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lolotelli


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> The middle tier is corporate schmucks etc. as always in most grounds. Fans who went to Highbury still go to the grove anyway.


But now they are very diluted.

And i was merely pointing out the error in your post where you clearly stated 'NO-ONE IN THE GROUND WAS SITTING' when this was indeed false.

also very offensive to wheelchair users. Are they less of a fan because they are always sitting.

You're a bad man Stringer.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ lolol you were the one implying the people sitting down had no passion not me, confusing points?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Glad Afobe got to play today had a solid game playing out wide as well. Hopefully gets more chances this season.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> ^ lolol you were the one implying the people sitting down had no passion not me, confusing points?


Nah i just said not everyone was standing.

Passion was a different point.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

1-1. Fuck.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

What happened to the points per goal rule at Emirates cup??


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao arsenal didnt even win the emirates cup, 3rd place out of 4 teams


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Don't know. 

Typical Arsenal. Fuck all to do with mentality, sloppy defending and lacking killer instinct when attacking the goal thinking we have the game being wrapped up. If anything that's a "strong" mentality if anything if we think we are going to win games with performances like that. Positives were Afobe & Rosicky and not much else.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao arsenal didnt even win the emirates cup, 3rd place out of 4 teams


:lmao 

Man City Just beat Inter 3 - 0. Pretty good match. If City can perform like that week in week out they will be very hard to beat this year.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Inter losing 3-0 :lmao Poor since 09/10.

David Silva trending on Twitter, saying he is a poor man's Messi :lmao Cesc embarasses him.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao arsenal didnt even win the emirates cup, 3rd place out of 4 teams


worse still. Arsenal didn't even win a game against hand picked opponents in our own competition in our own stadium that was a complete 'HOME' end.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Could be worse, could be Sheffield Wednesday.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

At least Gala and Hull didn't beat us 3-0 :side:

How long till Citeh's top talent gets drawn back to Spain?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He'll get ''dreams'' of Madrid or Barca after one good season in the Champions League.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao at arsenal. 

The team that won the emirates cup has won 1 of its last 9 mls games, way to go new york.

Thank god i grew up a barcelona fan, the only reason we lost to united is because we were not playing pique, puyol, dani alves, xavi, or messi. Thiago's going to be world class very soon


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



DFUSCMAN said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao at arsenal.
> 
> The team that won the emirates cup has won 1 of its last 9 mls games, way to go new york.
> 
> Thank god i grew up a barcelona fan, the only reason we lost to united is because we were not playing pique, puyol, dani alves, xavi, or messi. Thiago's going to be world class very soon


We played you when you were playing all those barring Puyol. We were playing Djourou, Eboue and a rookie keeper.

This is what happened:





































(Y)

Barca aren't the be all end all of football.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> We played you when you were playing all those barring Puyol. We were playing Djourou, Eboue and a rookie keeper.
> 
> This is what happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Y)
> 
> Barca aren't the be all end all of football.


Those 2 champions league trophies in the past 3 years say something different...

Oh and if you forgot, barca eliminated arsenal from the champions league this year


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> We played you when you were playing all those barring Puyol. We were playing Djourou, Eboue and a rookie keeper.
> 
> This is what happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Y)
> 
> Barca aren't the be all end all of football.


Fast Forward two weeks 




























8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Barca were ridiculously unclinical that night even if they did hammer us, and we nearly sent them out :lmao

Abidal should have been sent off too.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



DFUSCMAN said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao at arsenal.
> 
> The team that won the emirates cup has won 1 of its last 9 mls games, way to go new york.
> 
> Thank god i grew up a barcelona fan, the only reason we lost to united is because we were not playing pique, puyol, dani alves, xavi, or messi. Thiago's going to be world class very soon


Bullshit son.

Cleverley and Welbeck > Xavi and Messi. You know, I know, soon THE WORLD WILL KNOW IT!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

DUBLIN SUPER CUP.

already more trophies than arsenal.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm late on the Barca/Man U discussion probably (haven't gone back to read any pages) but I just got back from D.C. Yep, I was there.

This was my first soccer match. The fact that I'm not particularly a fan of either team and have some degree of dislike for both of them allowed me to enter this game simply as a football fan, which honestly I thought was the best thing, because I didn't care who won (not that it mattered anyway, since it's pre-season). Awesome experience that left me wanting more. I've got to get overseas to see some legit matches.

United played really well, as everyone of course saw. Barcelona did too, though they didn't seem to have their usual togetherness to me, and I don't know what anyone else watching thought, but it seemed like Iniesta was out there by himself at points, just looking around at his (for the most part) much lesser-experienced teammates and knowing they didn't have much answers.

I took from it what both teams put into it, though. They treated this like a pre-season game. Guardiola was not bothered at all at being down 2-1 and was going to get his pre-season work done, even at the cost of the victory, which was fine. The live crowd was promised a penalty shootout if it had ended tied, which got the Barca fans to really come alive. Would've loved to see a shootout, but it's okay.

I had a great time and saw three very good goals scored. Can't complain at all. Wonderful, wonderful experience.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

what a pathetic, embarrassing weekend from arsenal.

arsene best start buying players. note, plural usage.

this club has problems.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It's good that we are squandering leads and losing out on the prestigious EMIRATES Cup. Hopefully, this serves as a reminder for Arsene that our team is nowhere good enough and we will end up doing worse, if Nasri stays.

Sell Nasri NOW!

Arsenal should sign Forlan. :side: He's old, but he's gold.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

forlan wants to be in team that could be competitive.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Maybe Arsenal will have to win a trophy worth something now this year. Or maybe not.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> what a pathetic, embarrassing weekend from arsenal.
> 
> arsene best start buying players. note, plural usage.
> 
> this club has problems.


Massive overreaction. We don't play these friendly competitions to win (despite what players/managers say). The first concern is getting match fitness, second concern making money, and finally making money.

I know we could use a few more players, but we shouldn't buy just for the sake of it. We need to bring in the right players. The transfer market is so inflated right now, we can't afford to make the wrong moves. If that means we have to be patient, then so be it. People have been criticising our transfer policy for so long now, and in that time we've seen big spending teams like Liverpool, Tottenham, Newcastle, Aston Villa and Sunderland all get praised for their own transfer policies, when they buy the big names for the big prices, yet we're better than all of them, and apart from Liverpool, we demolish these sides in points total year in year out.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Emirates Cup. Jesus you guys act like it's the European Cup on steroids.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> forlan wants to be in team that could be competitive.


I hope Champions League would entice Forlan. :side:




Bananas said:


> Massive overreaction. We don't play these friendly competitions to win (despite what players/managers say). The first concern is getting match fitness, second concern making money, and finally making money.
> 
> I know we could use a few more players, but we shouldn't buy just for the sake of it. We need to bring in the right players. The transfer market is so inflated right now, we can't afford to make the wrong moves. If that means we have to be patient, then so be it. People have been criticising our transfer policy for so long now, and in that time we've seen big spending teams like Liverpool, Tottenham, Newcastle, Aston Villa and Sunderland all get praised for their own transfer policies, when they buy the big names for the big prices, yet we're better than all of them, and apart from Liverpool, we demolish these sides in points total year in year out.


I don't think anybody is overreacting based on the pre-season performances only. The enforcements have been called upon for a long time now, especially after the collapse in the final quarter of last season.

When we talk of Arsenal as a club, I think we expect to win at least one trophy every season, or every other season. That's why the fans have been increasingly frustrated because we haven't even won the FA Cup for so long now and FA Cup has always been Arsenal's major trophy because of the history.

We must spend wisely, of course, but we do need to spend in some areas and more importantly, get rid of some players including Samir Nasri.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

New enforcements are not going to fix what is a coaching problem. Ye bring in a few to replace nasri and cesc which are the 2 most likely on there way out but our tactics need to be questioned when we cannot close games out when we have 60-70% of possession and upwards of 10-15 chances a game. The same needs to be done with the set piece defending. 

Frimpong and Wilshere were getting praise from Riquelme and other Boca players. Glad Frimpong is getting some recognition.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> Man Utd Under-17s trounced by Qatar kids
> 
> Qatari club Aspire hammered Manchester United 5-1 in the Milk Cup Premier Final in Ballymena.
> 
> Ibrahima Drame bagged a hat-trick inside the first 25 minutes and Pabe Babacar added the fourth goal.
> 
> Jack Barmby pulled a goal back for United before Souleyman Kone hit Aspire's fifth.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14354462.stm

I bet money changed hands for that result..



Edit:



> A non-league football team lost 7-0 in a "once in a lifetime" game against Spanish side Real Betis, after replacing Portsmouth at the 11th hour.
> 
> Conference South side Havant and Waterlooville took on the La Liga team in a pre-season friendly on Saturday.
> 
> Pompey players, who were due to take on Real Betis, are stuck in North Carolina after their plane was hit by a catering lorry at the end of a tour.
> 
> Seville-based Real Betis are currently on a pre-season tour of the UK.


"Real Betis were already 5-0 ahead by half time"










http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-14352962


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Overrated said:


> New enforcements are not going to fix what is a coaching problem. Ye bring in a few to replace nasri and cesc which are the 2 most likely on there way out but our tactics need to be questioned when we cannot close games out when we have 60-70% of possession and upwards of 10-15 chances a game. The same needs to be done with the set piece defending.
> 
> Frimpong and Wilshere were getting praise from Riquelme and other Boca players. Glad Frimpong is getting some recognition.


Tactically, yes. But this is when you need a REAL leader in the middle; a player who decides that we are NOT just getting a draw or losing the game. This is what the players in Arsenal lack: a strong figurehead in the field when the going gets tough. Our 4-3-3 formation works wonders at times, but we must have the versatility to switch to other formations with midfield emphasis too, when we aren't cutting it. Plus, against teams like Stoke and all, our 4-3-3 formation won't always pay off.

Getting in players with the right mentality will do good because Nasri has shown his mentality and it's not good for Arsenal. For Cesc, he is the best player we have, so it's important to really negotiate properly with him. If he's unhappy, we should let him go. You can't expect a 23-year-old to be a leader in such a young squad. Unlike other teams and players, Cesc had to "grow up" early in a rather inexperienced team. It's not like Vidic, Scholes, Giggs, Berbie, and even Rooney was there for Chicharito. People have been so harsh on Cesc because of Arsene's stubbornness to bring in mature players who are leaders and have the ability to guide their teams to victory. Individual skills count for nothing. It's a team game and if players perform as a team, then we wouldn't even need world class players. Mentality is the key. If we do bring in players, we should bring players with the right mentality and not the mentality that so many of our players posses. It's harmful for our young players to be around losers like Denilson, Diaby, Squilacci, etc because you need to be around the likes of RVP to develop that winner's head.

It's unfortunate for Arsenal...

Riquelme, what a player!

Arsene sucks for not signing him, back in 2006.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14354462.stm
> 
> I bet money changed hands for that result..


i watched the match, they didnt really stand a chance, the other team was much taller and stronger than the united kids. The qatari team beat the team united lost to in the final last year, in the semi final 6-1


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> i watched the match, they didnt really stand a chance, the other team was much taller and stronger than the united kids. The qatari team beat the team united lost to in the final last year, in the semi final 6-1


I'm guessing the "Qatari" team was made up of South Americans and Africans, lured with cash to the Middle East.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> I'm guessing the "Qatari" team was made up of South Americans and Africans, lured with cash to the Middle East.


think they were all african


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

figures, half their national team are African/Latin American


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Super Mario following in the footsteps Of Tevez



> Mario Balotelli has admitted he does not enjoy life in Manchester and may not stay with City until the end of his five-year contract.
> 
> The Italian striker is tied to Manchester City until 2015 after joining the club in a big-money deal from Inter Milan last summer.
> 
> Speculation over his future continued throughout Balotelli's first season in the Premier League and he has now admitted that he still suffers from homesickness.
> 
> While the 20-year-old maintains that he has no problem with manager Roberto Mancini or his team-mates, it is living in Manchester that he does not enjoy.
> 
> "I am not well in Manchester, I don't like the city," Balotelli told Sky Sport Italia.
> 
> "I'm happy with the coach and within the team, but you can't have everything in life.
> 
> Milan link
> 
> "I don't miss Milan, I miss Brescia, my home. I miss my family and my friends, but I think this experience in England will help me grow as an individual."
> 
> Balotelli is refusing to make any guarantees about how long he will remain at the Etihad Stadium and admits he would consider joining Inter's rivals AC Milan at some point in the future.
> 
> "I don't know if I will stay until the end of my contract," he added. "I'm here for now and then we'll see."
> 
> "AC Milan? It's a great club, one day it could happen."
> 
> Source:SSN


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

jesus manchester must be fucking terrible.

figures, it is in england


----------



## Example

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> jesus manchester must be fucking terrible.
> 
> figures, it is in england


United havent had the same problem? Bar maybe Ronaldo but it wasnt the fact he hated Manchester it was the fact he loved Madrid.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










come to england wesley, we can do this more often huh?


















PRESTIGE










LOL ARSENAL


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Who's next? Dzeko?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










too easy for city.


----------



## Example

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

35 years without a trophy then two in one year .

No more tea parties for Given


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Balotelli is a hero. Destroy them from within son, keep it up.

I genuinely wouldn't be shocked to see him go on Italian TV in full on troll mode, wearing a United top.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



POD said:


> 35 years without a trophy then two in one year .
> 
> No more tea parties for Given


You can make it 3 after this Sunday, when Aguero scores the winner.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*











lol gunners


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Grubbs89 said:


> lol gunners


Epic 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao at that pic.

Ticket details for Blackburn away (our 3rd game of the season) were released today, 5000 allocation, looks like I'll be going to that as well


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Grubbs89 said:


> lol gunners


:lmao:lmao:lmao

This is spectacular.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao Gunnersaurus is disappoint.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> :lmao Gunnersaurus is disappoint.


Magsimus has returned 8*D 

that epic picture of Gunnasaurus :lmao.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Been on my Jollies, good to see my absence was noticed.

I no longer think we'll be top half :hmm:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Been on my Jollies, good to see my absence was noticed.
> 
> I no longer think we'll be top half :hmm:


You'll be in the top half......of the bottom 10 teams. 8*D


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14366074.stm

Newcastle midfielder Joey Barton will be allowed to leave the club on a free transfer, the club has announced.

"Newcastle United can confirm that Joey Barton has been placed on the transfer list on Monday," said a club statement. "The player has been advised that he can leave the club on a free transfer."



Pretty crazy that they let Nolan go for peanuts and now Barton for free... I thought the days of turmoil at NUFC were gone.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> Massive overreaction. We don't play these friendly competitions to win (despite what players/managers say). The first concern is getting match fitness, second concern making money, and finally making money.
> 
> I know we could use a few more players, but we shouldn't buy just for the sake of it. We need to bring in the right players. The transfer market is so inflated right now, we can't afford to make the wrong moves. If that means we have to be patient, then so be it. People have been criticising our transfer policy for so long now, and in that time we've seen big spending teams like Liverpool, Tottenham, Newcastle, Aston Villa and Sunderland all get praised for their own transfer policies, when they buy the big names for the big prices, yet we're better than all of them, and apart from Liverpool, we demolish these sides in points total year in year out.


Well said. Agree with most of that although we do need to bring in some more quality players.



Grubbs89 said:


>


That's brilliant :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao a strong liverpool team are losing to a Norwegian team's reserves, 3 of who play in the Norwegian 3rd divison


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Liverpool have had a shocking pre-seasn.

GALATASARAY, HULL CITY and now, A NORWEGIAN SIDE'S RESERVES.










"I came here for success."


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Grubbs89 said:


> lol gunners


:lmao :lmao 

Ugh at us losing again. Our Defence is gonna kill us this year once again.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2020635/Frank-Lampards-England-career-Jack-Wilshere-Fabio-Capellos-main-man.html

Wilshere is gonna run shit at England.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2020635/Frank-Lampards-England-career-Jack-Wilshere-Fabio-Capellos-main-man.html
> 
> Wilshere is gonna run shit at England.


It's about time. Lampard should have retired from international football after the World Cup. But he continued playing and look at the season he ended up having.

I know Scholes retired due to being pissed off, but it allowed him to concentrate on Man United and prolong his career. Lampard is too selfish to do that for Chelsea it seems.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao a strong liverpool team are losing to a Norwegian team's reserves, 3 of who play in the Norwegian 3rd divison


They (Liverpool) took a 3-2 lead into injury time. 

Then conceded. 8*D


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2020635/Frank-Lampards-England-career-Jack-Wilshere-Fabio-Capellos-main-man.html
> 
> Wilshere is gonna run shit at England.


Finally. More of the older players need to be culled now.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Barca will probably pinch him in 4/5 years. Wilshere is a talent though, it's makes complete sense to blood him into the England set-up now. His potential is scary and he displays remarkable skill for someone so young. Part of me would also love to see Delph partner with him. 

England have some decent youngsters to work with for the next 5-10 years. So their future should be pretty bright.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*











Should win a lot of trophies here if everything goes to plan.

Pep said the academy there has a lot of players like him :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

''I don't kiss the Arsenal badge then leave it...''. Little dig at Fabregas there?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> ''I don't kiss the Arsenal badge then leave it...''. Little dig at Fabregas there?


I would not be surprised if it is. If i was in the arsenal locker room i would be fucked off with the Cesc situation.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Should win a lot of trophies here if everything goes to plan.
> 
> *Pep said the academy there has a lot of players like him* :lmao


Don't find that hard to believe about that. Just look at the players that academy continuously produces.

They may act like cunts at times, but one of many thing you can't deny is how they train their young players.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Barca will probably pinch him in 4/5 years. Wilshere is a talent though, it's makes complete sense to blood him into the England set-up now. His potential is scary and he displays remarkable skill for someone so young. Part of me would also love to see *Delph* partner with him.
> 
> England have some decent youngsters to work with for the next 5-10 years. So their future should be pretty bright.


Delph is shit. He's never got close to a consistent run in the Villa team. How many games has he even started? There's so many ahead of him in the pecking order like Henderson & Cleverly. I'd rather have someone like O'Hara in there. Delph's done nothing to justify his potential since leaving Leeds. His distribution on Saturday at times was just terrible, and that wasn't just down to the shit pitch.

Wilshere's the man though, no doubt about that. Big Josh from Chelsea is going to be a beast too.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

You gonna be at the Blackburn Everton game Nige?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

No doubt the academy has players simialr to him in mould, but I find it very, very hard to believe there is a player of that quality who can play for a title challenging team in England. Thiago is top drawer, and we have their next best thing Toral.

Wilshere is priceless.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

maybe i was overreacting last night...but point my main point is that i'm pretty much running out of patience with this current philosophy of building a club.

at least we're making the CL every season. got that going for us.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

If i could have any player in the premier league at United it would be Wilshere, great potential


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> You gonna be at the Blackburn Everton game Nige?


Contemplating getting a season ticket so maybe yeah.

£220 for the full 19 games or £160 for 16 is tempting even though I'm very worried about the season. Since the three games I'd miss on the 16 game option will either be on tele or we'll lose against United, City & Liverpool, it's probably worthwhile despite the lack of confidence I've got in Kean and the majority of the squad. If we don't get a good striker and central midfielder we're in deep trouble, and I don't think Petrovic & Goodwillie are the answer.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah, I wouldn't read too much into what Wilshere said. Not to be to paint all footballers in the same light but come on:

1:56


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wilshere seems a bit more loyal than the average player.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Meh when he is 25 and hitting his real peak Man U, City, Chelsea Or us (English afterall) will come knocking and we shall see how loyal he is :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal will still be up there when he is 25 so he won't gain that much from moving to Liverpool who will probably be below us. I expect us to be much more successful in 6 years time.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Delph is shit. He's never got close to a consistent run in the Villa team. How many games has he even started? There's so many ahead of him in the pecking order like Henderson & Cleverly. I'd rather have someone like O'Hara in there. Delph's done nothing to justify his potential since leaving Leeds. His distribution on Saturday at times was just terrible, and that wasn't just down to the shit pitch.
> 
> Wilshere's the man though, no doubt about that. Big Josh from Chelsea is going to be a beast too.


To be fair, Delph did do his knee in a couple of seasons back, and only came back latish last season. This year will be a big one for him.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Delph does have decent potential, he just needs a run of games and to improve his discipline on the field. He was always way to good for league 1. Villa only acquired him because he he was promised quick progression into the first team. He was always considered a future England international by the Leeds coaching staff, but sadly he had an unfortunate injury which has set him back a couple of seasons. Like any young player, confidence is a large part of the battle. He has the basic attributes to do well, it's just a case of ironing out the mental lapses you normally get with younger players.

On Smith, while he's still a dick for doing that, he did give his signing on fee back to Leeds. The board pretty much said to him they needed to sell him to pay its bills for the month. Manure came up with the most cash, off he trotted. It's not the same situation as the Fab deal.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Should win a lot of trophies here if everything goes to plan.
> 
> Pep said the academy there has a lot of players like him :lmao


PUT HIM UP FOR FREE TRANSFER ARSENE


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Lampard had to go eventually I guess but I think it'll be a rough transition. Don't think Wilshere is quite there yet.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Better to put him in now though and get him more used to the set up though. I wonder how long it'll take before Ferdinand and/or Terry get slowly phased out for the likes Jones or Smalling? Not that I'm saying it should be done now, but they're in their last few years at international level for me and we need to start building a new team for the future.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

They may as well let guys like Ferdinand, Terry etc... played out till the Euro's next year and then aim to build up some of the more younger players for the next world Cup. Keep some veterans around but might as well get the young guns starting out from right after 2012.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

You can't get rid of ENGLAND'S LION.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Smalling is very close to being a regular. Rio will probably start to be rotated more rather then Vidic.

As for England, Terry and Rio not really needed that much. Cahill, Jags, Lescott and Smalling could all fill the role. Lesser players like Dawson and Danns could even step up and do a decent job.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

ENGLAND'S LION is only 30.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> ENGLAND'S LION is only 30.


With the legs of a 40 year old.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

_Manchester City and England star Gareth Barry has shown his kindness by handing over the keys of his luxury Spanish villa to poor and sick children.

The millionaire midfielder made the donation after hearing about charity Sun And Happiness, which provides holidays for youngsters living in poverty or battling life-threatening diseases.

Barry, 30, has agreed to let the charity use his plush property in upmarket Puerto Banus whenever he isn’t there.

And the England regular said he hoped other Premier League footballers would do the same.

He said: “It’s a pleasure to donate my holiday home to this fantastic charity and I look forward to hearing the holiday stories of these amazing kids.”

Sun And Happiness was formed by single mum Kim Wood and has been signing up celebrities to make similar donations.

Barry was one of the first to join the scheme.

Kim has spent her life working in the travel and property business, and has managed the homes of many footballers during her career.

She said: “We have only been established for a few months but we are already attracting a lot of interest from players in the Premier League and beyond.

“We would love to get more players involved too.

“Gareth Barry was one of the first footballers to donate his holiday home to this worthwhile cause, and his involvement will surely inspire many other celebrities to get involved.”

Other footballers who have said they will take part include Wolves defender Stephen Ward and Middlesborough captain Matthew Bates.

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...-caring-sick-and-poor-kids-article780115.html_

Gareth 'The Great' Barry.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

pfft, a super mario wannabe


----------



## Nas

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

So, Pool are playing Valencia at the weekend. If we don't win, I'll be hugely disappointed. Liverpool have conceded 15 goals or something in the last three matches or so? Sky Sports said something like that....

That's pretty bad.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nas said:


> So, Pool are playing Valencia at the weekend. If we don't win, I'll be hugely disappointed. Liverpool have conceded 15 goals or something in the last three matches or so? Sky Sports said something like that....
> 
> That's pretty bad.


Valencia played well against Sporting so I think they will do alright, they face Hamburg tonight then Liverpool and then Roma. Decent friendlies to warm up with.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Chance are you guys will beat us unless our defence is on point which they probably won't be. Our attack will not be easy to contain but the defence should be easy to break down


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'll be happy so long as Agger gets some decent game time into him against Valencia without breaking down. We really need him to stay fit this season, because he should be a starter every week, and I can't see us bringing a better CB than him in at this stage.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

as a neutral fan I hope Man City wins the league cuz they ve got 2 italians mancini and super mario balotelli


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fuck Money City. We're taking number 20 8*D.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Source:Eurosport.com
_Mario Balotelli has been done up like a kipper by his Manchester City team-mates after they left rotting fish in the back of his car while the team went off on a pre-season tour.

The controversial Italian striker has wound up just about everyone in Manchester with his antics ever since arriving at the club last summer, which have included throwing darts at youth team players (because he was "bored"), racking up £10,000 of parking fines, inciting manager Roberto Mancini to throw a suitcase at him, and winding up Yaya Toure on the training ground

But The Sun reports that his fellow City stars got their own back by putting a sports bag full of kippers behind his car's passenger seat just before they all headed off to the US for a two-week training tour.

The 20-year-old returned to his car after returning to England - and was almost knocked out by the overpowering stench when he opened the door of his £150,000 Maserati.

"Mario had his head in his hands," the paper's source said. "The smell nearly made him sick. It was revolting.

"There were flies in the car and the leather seats in the back had rotting fish all over them."

The fishy reek is apparently so bad that the car is expected to be a write-off - not that the superstar will struggle to buy a replacement on his £100,000-a-week wages.

The prank could yet backfire on Balotelli's team-mates, however: the Italian is apparently determined to get his own back.

"He has absolutely no idea who is responsible as he has wound up so many of his team-mates over the past year," the Sun's source continued.

"It won't put an end to the pranks, though. He's already formulating plans for revenge." _

Harsh, but amusing.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It's alright, he'll just run them all down in his new car for revenge.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ha ha, if those were real darts he was throwing rather than velcro ones then he had it coming.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

sounds brilliant, how would the sun know


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Mario continues to rise in my respect list, i may have to put him on my wall of legends soon 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

No doubt Mario's revenage will be epic as always.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

A Manchester United 11 are losing 5-2 against Marseille in a charity match.

It's time for Fergie to leave. This is unacceptable.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

yeah fergie is losing it, he's just brought on some random french pop singer, clearly his time is up


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Senile bastard.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Make that 8-2 :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

8-2? 

GET FERGIE OUT! GET FERGIE OUT!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lol at one point welbeck came off with a knock, they were playing with 10 men for 5 minutes, the commentators were saying there were no more players left to replace welbeck, then some fat old guy comes on, no idea who he was


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Paul Scholes?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










8*D


----------



## Daniel97

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Barton one of the best midfielders in the Prem last season available on a free. Just what Arsenal need.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Paul Scholes?



8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal won't get Barton because DIABY is the man.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Daniel97 said:


> Barton one of the best midfielders in the Prem last season available on a free. Just what Arsenal need.


Indeed, and they're interested, but I hear they refuse to meet the asking price.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14367204.stm



> Newcastle United midfielder Joey Barton says he has been fined two weeks' wages a day after the club made him available on a free transfer.
> 
> "The inevitable - two weeks' wages fine has just arrived," Barton tweeted on Tuesday, adding that he would appeal.
> 
> Earlier on Tuesday, Barton had revealed he was being made to train alone.
> 
> The 28-year-old's agent, Willie McKay, has said he has been "inundated" with interest from Premier League and top European clubs keen to sign Barton.
> 
> Barton has not said what the fine relates to, and the club has yet to issue a statement or confirm that the player has been fined.
> 
> Despite having one year left on his contract, Barton has been told he can leave St James' Park for free.
> 
> "We have been inundated with interest," McKay told BBC Radio 5 live.
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> I've probably got the easiest job of any agent in the transfer window
> Willie Mackay
> Joey Barton's agent
> Relations between Barton and the club have been strained after contract negotiations broke down in the summer but McKay, who received a call from Newcastle managing director Derek Llambias on Sunday night saying Barton could leave the club, said he was still surprised by the decision.
> 
> The agent said: "I've got nothing against [Newcastle owner] Mike Ashley and Derek Llambias and the guys that run the club. They can do what they want but I think it's suicide what they've done.
> 
> "I've probably got the easiest job of any agent in the transfer window."
> 
> Despite Arsenal and Tottenham emerging as the early front-runners to sign Barton, McKay revealed that his player was disappointed when talks to remain at St James' Park broke down.
> 
> "Joey was disappointed. There was no way we were going to take a cut in his wages. He wanted four years, they wanted three," added McKay.
> 
> JOEY BARTON'S FAST FACTS
> Continue reading the main story
> Born: 2 September 1982
> Birthplace: Huyton, Merseyside
> Position: Midfielder
> Former clubs: Manchester City
> Current club: Newcastle
> Career goals: 22
> "He wanted to stay as he loves it up there and he's settled. He was playing great football.
> 
> "I think he's a very strong player for the team as there are not many players like Joey about.
> 
> "If he was playing for Arsenal last season, they'd probably have won the title."
> 
> McKay also praised Newcastle for sticking by Barton when he served a 77-day prison sentence for assault, and said he would be happy to discuss ways of Barton staying at the club should they have a change of heart about letting him go.
> 
> "To be fair to Derek Llambias, he and the club did stick by Joey after his troubles but I thought he paid them back by playing well the year before and last season," said McKay.
> 
> "If Newcastle change their mind, I'm happy to meet Mike and Derek with Joey because Joey loves it up there."


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Maybe if Barton had kept the mustache, Newcastle wouldn't have done this to him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Van der Sar's testimonial match tonight, should be good, united players playing include rooney, rio, vidic, carrick, giggs and apparently people like del piero, bergkamp and van der vaart are also involved.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I love the bloke but to be fair he's had 1 good season in 4 and a spell in Prison, another 4 years would be a bit much.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ashley thinking is small-time. A club the size of Newcastle have massive potential. Speculate to accumulate. they should be a top 6 club with their infrastructure.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Barton released without charge, really?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Barton released without charge, really?


Been there, done that.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Does that offend you, Pork?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Been there, done that.


Sorry, this thread moves fast. Unless you mean you nearly got into trouble for something.


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I think its fair to say that the three promted sides are already certainties for the drop, unless of course Norwich do a Blackpool and somehow sustain it which is possible. I cant see Brendan Rogers enspiring a team to survival as much as I think he is a good manager for winning teams, and signings like Leroy Lita wont change that. Lambert seems like he can movitate one way or another so who knows maybe there's hope for them. Warnock did a great jobat Sheffield United but there seems to be growing unrest at QPR, I think they will go down with Warnock being sacked in December ish.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

"If he was playing for Arsenal last season, they'd probably have won the title."

:lmao


Aguero missed training with a... COLD. Tough guy.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

At least some agents have the ability to be funny, unlike Landon "Too Good for Serie A" Donovan's agent who's probably the biggest prick of them all.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

This might not take off but I'll give it a go as it could create some discussion. If money was no object for your club, what would your ideal first team look like - ignore rivalries too. I'd like to do this two ways though, first off you pick a team that can ONLY contain Premier League players, then do a second team that can contain anyone in the world. The aim is to choose a team that can dominate the country/Europe for the next 5 years+, which should avoid some 30+ players being picked.

I'll have a think and do mine in a bit. Can choose any formation you like that you believe could work. Also, if you wish you can choose your desired manager, if you want your club to go in a different direction.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That will take some consideration... hmmm. Will definitely get back to this.


----------



## Inhal

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

england

gk= cech
dr= glen johnson
dl= ashley cole
dc= vidic
dc= kompany
mc= fabregas
mr= nani
ml= nasri
st= aguero
st= rooney
st= tevez


world

gk= casillas
dr= sergio ramos
dl= patrice evra
dc= vidic
dc= pepe
mc= xavi
mc= iniesta
amr= cr7
aml= messi
amc= ozil
st= aguero


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

*Premier League team:*

GK: Reina

RB: Sagna
CB: Vidic
CB: Kompany
LB: Evra

CM: Yaya Toure
CM: Fabregas
CM: Modric

FW: Suarez
FW: Van Persie
FW: Rooney


*World team:*

GK: Casillas

RB: Dani Alves
CB: Vidic
CB: Pique
LB: Evra

CM: Xabi Alonso
CM: Xavi
CM: Sneijder

FW: Messi
FW: Rooney
FW: Ronaldo

Fairly predictable world 11 but it would be fucking class.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'll do Premier League side. Will have to think about entire world a bit more. Seeing as you say 5 years I'll probably have 2 options in 1 or 2 positions:

Cech

Sagna-Vidic-Kompany-Cole/Enrique

Nani-Yaya-Fabregas-Bale

Rooney-V. Persie​


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

PL XI:

GK: Pepe Reina

Bacary Sagna - Nemanja Vidic - Vincent Kompany - Ashley Cole

Yaya Toure
Cesc Fabregas - Luka Modric

Robin Van Persie - Carlos Tevez - Sergio Aguero​
Second XI to make it 22 players - *LOTS OF POTENTIAL.*

David De Gea

Glen Johnson - Thomas Vermaelen - Chris Smalling - ???

Antonio Valencia - Jack Wilshere - Aaron Ramsey - David Silva

Wayne Rooney - Fernando Torres​
I know the pairing of Wilshere and Ramsey will be controversial, but POTENTIAL is supposed to be taken into account as well, although they are both top players already who could work a 4-4-2 just as well as a 4-3-3.

Will do world 22 later.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

GK: Cech
RB: Sagna
CB: Kompany
CB: Vidic
LB: Cole
RM: Nani
CM: Fabregas
CM: YAYA
LM: Bale
ST: Rooney
ST: RVP

GK: Casillas
RB: Lahm
CB: Pique
CB: Vidic
LB: Cole
CM: Xavi
CM: Iniesta
RW: Robben
AM: Messi
LW: Ronaldo
ST: Eto'o


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Premier League XIs have a serious lack of TONY HIBBERT :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

HIBBERT has been a running joke with my Evertonian mates for years now. Funny shit.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

charlie adam on blackpool



> 'I think it was the biggest achievement in the history of the English game'
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/aug/03/charlie-adam-liverpool-blackpool


what about rebuilding a team after the munich disaster and winning the european cup, jog on charlie


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*






Fergie meeting a journalist who had apparently reported a fake Sneijder story. :lmao 

"You and your paper can fuck off"


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










Na. Blackpool being relegated is better.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

*Premier League*

*De Gea

Rafael - Kompany - Vidic - Fabio

Fabregas - Toure - Wilshere

Silva - Rooney - Bale​*
This one takes into account that my team are Man Utd and that I'm hopeful that the da Silva twins will turn out pretty special, same with De Gea. I'm focusing more on the 5 year plan, as at the end of the 5 years, Sagna & Cole will both be in their mid 30's(ish) and I don't tend to like 'old' full backs (aside from the obvious few). Toure is one of my favourite players to watch as he's a fucking animal, whilst Fabregas & Wilshere are just fantastic. Silva and Bale would be on the wings, as I prefer them over the likes of Nani. Went with Rooney as the lone striker as I expect him to basically some form of legend by the time he hits 30, which would be within those 5 years.

---

*World XI*

*De Gea

Lahm - Pique - Chiellini - Marcelo

Fabregas - Mascherano - Iniesta

Messi - Rooney - Ronaldo​*
Stuck with De Gea again as I feel he has a massive future in the game, unsure of who to have at left back but I expect Marcelo to be the best in the world within the time-frame. Holding midfielder was a tough one as I was going to stick with Toure again but Mascherano is a better fit based on his lack of forward runs. I prefer Fabregas to Iniesta (probably the only one) and was tempted to go for Sneijder or Ozil over Iniesta but didn't in the end. Front three need no explanation - in 5 years time Eto'o would be 35 and I doubt he'll still be as good.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ Cesc isn't far off Iniesta for me either. In 5 years time he WILL be better so I doubt anyone will call you on that.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> This might not take off but I'll give it a go as it could create some discussion. If money was no object for your club, what would your ideal first team look like - ignore rivalries too. I'd like to do this two ways though, first off you pick a team that can ONLY contain Premier League players, then do a second team that can contain anyone in the world. The aim is to choose a team that can dominate the country/Europe for the next 5 years+, which should avoid some 30+ players being picked.
> 
> I'll have a think and do mine in a bit. Can choose any formation you like that you believe could work. Also, if you wish you can choose your desired manager, if you want your club to go in a different direction.


Premier League XI

*Reina 

Ivanovic - Kompany - Vidic - Cole 

Nani - Fabragas - Yaya Toure - Bale

Van Persie - Rooney​*
World XI

*

Casillias 

Alves - Pique - Vidic - Cole 

Sneijder - Xavi - Inesta 

Ronaldo - Rooney - Messi​*


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Little off topic but Barcelona lost 4-1 to Chivas last night.

Not sure who exactly was playing for Barca, but Villa was as he scored their goal.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

They're just giving everyone false hope before they go into rape mode again.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

pinto
abidal
fontas
milito
maxwell
john dos santos
thiago
iniesta
pedro
jonathan
villa.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Looking at future potential and dominating for next 5 years, obv.



*Premier XI*
Friedel
Salgado
Carragher
Dunne
Ferreira
Duff
Petrov
Murphy
Giggs
K. Davies
Heskey


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



haribo said:


> Looking at future potential and dominating for next 5 years, obv.
> 
> 
> 
> *Premier XI*
> Friedel
> Salgado
> Carragher
> Dunne
> Ferreira
> Duff
> Petrov
> Murphy
> Giggs
> K. Davies
> Heskey


8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^:lmao

My world XI:

Iker Casillas

Sergio Ramos - Vincent Kompany - Thiago Silva - Philip Lahm

Arturo Vidal

Cesc Fabregas - Andres Iniesta

Cristiano Ronaldo - Carlos Tevez - Lionel Messi​
Second XI - POTENTIAL

Hugo Lloris

Marcelo - Mats Hummels - Mamadou Sakho - Fabio Coentrao

Bastian Schweinsteiger

Mesut Ozil - Jack Wilshere

Robin Van Persie - Wayne Rooney - Pedro​


That second XI will be RIDICULOUS in a few years. Ozil, Wilshere, Lloris, Pedro, Rooney, Marcelo, Hummels, Sakho and Coentrao are all still young and will probably be at the peak of their powers in another 5 years. 

Didn't choose Pique as I think he is overrated to a huge degree. Barca's pressing game papers over the cracks of their defence a lot. Aguero nearly made the cut, too.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

2 Bolton players break their leg in a week, talk about awful luck.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Tyron Mears, awful luck the Bolton players must have.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

how can van persie still have potential at 27


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Bolton :lmao

CL draw tomorrow for qualifiers. Should be relatively easy whoever we get although fingers crossed it's someone at the bottom of the pile like Malmo, avoid going to Russia if possible.

@kiz, the second line up was mostly potential, Rooney doesn't have much more scope to improve neither does Schweinsteiger. I did detail that a few pages back 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i pick out about 4-5 words from most posts that are over 4 lines and go from there.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Well, seems like people are posting their XI's of both premier league based and world based, i'll join in (i'll stick to the good old 4-4-2).


*Premier XI* (At the moment)

Joe Hart

Phil Bardsley 8*D
Vidic
Kompany
Gibbs

Dempsey
Fabregas
Gerrard
Silva

Rooney
RVP


*World XI*

Valdes

Daniel Alves
Carlos Puyol
Gerard Pique
Eric Abidal

Sergio Busquets
Xavi
Andres Iniesta

Lionel Messi
David Villa
Pedro


:hmm: Me thinks i've just named the Barcelona team.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

http://www.talksport.co.uk/magazine/features/2011-08-04/premier-league-all-stars-north-v-south-arsenal-man-city-outnumber-man-united-your-line-ups

from talksport readers/listeners. Arsenal be dominating the south.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Premiership xi

Hart

G Johnson
Kompany
Vidic
Cole

Valencia
Cesc
Van der vaart
silva

Ronney
Surez


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

looking forward to going to watch the scholes testimonial tomorrow, havent been to see a game for a while. interesting to see Morrison being included in the team, as he has been left out of all the reserves matches, perhaps due to his court problems



> United (from): De Gea, Kuszczak, Lindegaard, Amos; Evra, Jones, Ferdinand, Smalling, Vidic, Fabio, Rafael, Evans; Anderson, Giggs, Park, Carrick, Nani, Scholes, Young, Fletcher, Valencia, Obertan, Gibson, Cleverley, Pogba, Norwood, Morrison; Owen, Berbatov, Rooney, Welbeck, Macheda, Diouf.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm going to the game too, last testimonial I went to was Solskjaer's.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Van Persie is 27? He's one of those players that I think is always around 24-25, no matter how many years pass. Strange.

I heard Ronaldo was 26 today, where does the time go?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Premier League XI

Cech

Ivanovic - Kompany - Vidic - Cole

Fabregas - Yaya Toure - Modric - Bale

Rooney

RVP​
World XI

Casillas

Alves - Pique - Pepe - Cole

Sneijder - Xavi - Iniesta - Robben

Ronaldo

Messi​
The World XI probably isn't finalized but that's what I got for now. I like the 4-4-1-1 formation for both squads.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Van Persie is 27? He's one of those players that I think is always around 24-25, no matter how many years pass. Strange.
> 
> I heard Ronaldo was 26 today, where does the time go?


Wow. Time flies. RVP is 28 in two days, unbelievable. Has another 3 years at the very top level for us, another reason we need a top drawer striker really.

Ronaldo is 26? Holy shit, I remember reading reports on him meeting with Wenger when he was 18.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

RVP is 28 on Saturday? wow, where does the time fly.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> RVP is 28 on Saturday? wow, where does the time fly.


In the injury room.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> In the injury room.


8*D Repped.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

http://desigunner.wordpress.com/2011/08/04/analyzing-the-real-problems-afflicting-arsenal%E2%80%99s-football-%E2%80%93-part-i/

Well worth the read. Shows improving your team goes far beyond just buying players...


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> In the injury room.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> i pick out about 4-5 words from most posts that are over 4 lines and go from there.


While *Manchester City* should improve again and could well be title contenders at the end of the season based on both their talent and the fact that they have had a year to mesh now, it cannot be certain that they will be there. They do have talent such as Aguero, Tevez, Balotelli and Dzeko up front, but we all know that Mancini *likes* to play very defensive, perhaps meaning one or maybe two of these players will be able to start most matches at a time maximum. With that talent wasted on the bench and Gary Barry on the pitch, City will not be using their talent as well as they could. Another disruption could come in the form of Carlos Tevez, who seems intent to be a real *dick* to leave City. Will he in the end? Who knows, but what he's doing certainly can't be helping.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Can you imagine how good a normal formation could be for City if they didn't play the way they do?

Hart

Richards/Zabaleta - Kompany - K Toure/Lescott - Clichy

Johnson - Yaya Toure - De Jong - Silva

Tevez/Balotelli - Aguero​


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> While *Manchester City* should improve again and could well be title contenders at the end of the season based on both their talent and the fact that they have had a year to mesh now, it cannot be certain that they will be there. They do have talent such as Aguero, Tevez, Balotelli and Dzeko up front, but we all know that Mancini *likes* to play very defensive, perhaps meaning one or maybe two of these players will be able to start most matches at a time maximum. With that talent wasted on the bench and Gary Barry on the pitch, City will not be using their talent as well as they could. Another disruption could come in the form of Carlos Tevez, who seems intent to be a real *dick* to leave City. Will he in the end? Who knows, but what he's doing certainly can't be helping.


:hmm: I'm i right in thinking there is a subliminal message in your post.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Can you imagine how good a normal formation could be for City if they didn't play the way they do?
> 
> Hart
> 
> Richards/Zabaleta - Kompany - K Toure/Lescott - Clichy
> 
> Johnson - Yaya Toure - De Jong - Silva
> 
> Tevez/Balotelli - Aguero​


Plus you have guys like Dzeko and Milner on the bench. Just great really. Shame Macini likes his defensive play.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I think RVP will remain a top flight striker for another 4/5 years... I don't know why I feel that way, but I do...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










Scholesy's testimonial tonight. Fairly class mosaic.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Starting XI for Manchester United for Scholesy's testimonial:

De Gea
Rafael Ferdinand Vidic Evra
Nani Scholes Giggs Young
Berbatov Rooney​
It's very sad to think Scholes won't be a part of the United team in the new season. It won't feel the same not having his quality in the team. 

Only Giggs is left now.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Is it just me or do United have testimonials every fucking week?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

There has been 2.

Fucking strike from scholes it was in the script for him to score first.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Now that's just perfect for this testimonial. Lovely strike.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Is it just me or do United have testimonials every fucking week?


Arsenal fan confused by 'players staying at a club' shocker 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Arsenal fan confused by 'players staying at a club' shocker 8*D


Our best players were sold once they got past it. (Y)

Where else would they go at that age? Some United fans are beyond me.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Is it just me or do United have testimonials every fucking week?


It's just you.

Great moment to see Scholes get the first goal and it was such a beautiful strike. He should have got a second also but still, it has been a perfect first half for Scholes. It's a shame he won't be with United anymore. This match shows he can still go but I guess he thought it was the right time to retire. Also, Scholes have delivered some beautiful long balls up the pitch, which I'm going to really miss in future United matches.

It was nice to see De Gea get a good reaction from the crowd and Young played solid in the first half and won the penalty. However, Rafael for me has been the most impressive player. I know it's a testimonial but the guy has so much energy; running up and down the pitch, winning the ball and making some threatening runs up the wing. If Rafael can remain injury free, I can see him having a big 2011/2012 season.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Our best players were sold once they got past it. (Y)
> 
> Where else would they go at that age? Some United fans are beyond me.


United players never get past it 8*D.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


>


He was past it but still getting away with murder....



















So it's not like he cost us points 8*D.


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Norwich City to survive the season with the amazing Grant Holt, in Lambert we trust.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I always love it when a fat lad makes it as a professional footballer, so I'm a big fan of Grant Holt. Good touch, big man, and the rest of the cliches.


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> I always love it when a fat lad makes it as a professional footballer, so I'm a big fan of Grant Holt. Good touch, big man, and the rest of the cliches.


We cut his goal bonus down to just two pies this season per goal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Great night yesterday at Old Trafford, and the perfect way to end your career with that goal. De Gea got a really good reception even when he came out for his warmup, pity he didnt have anything to do apart from a poor freekick. Welbeck impressed me as well.
Viera was quite funny, getting booed all the time, and his song sung, he started waving to the stretford end, then after that he played well.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Vieira is a legit god.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

did he end up coaching here (even though he's better than barry)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah, he's coaching at Citeh now. United fans must really hate him even more.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


>


I see your Gary Neville, and raise you one Tony Adams......


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Paul Pogba got 15 mins yesterday which is promising as he looks to be a real prospect, would be good to see him starting a few premier league matches, perhaps against the lower end of the league teams. Ravel Morrison wasnt included on the subs bench which is disappointing, he hasnt been involved in any of the reserves matches, hopefully he hasnt got himself in trouble again.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

what are peoples opinions on the inevitable introduction of a Euro Super League?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Overrated said:


> what are peoples opinions on the inevitable introduction of a Euro Super League?


I've heard nothing but positive things from what I have been reading. 

Give it 4 years.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Overrated said:


> what are peoples opinions on the inevitable introduction of a Euro Super League?


Will that replace the champions league, or what?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ye it will be 30 league games and Ive read that it would have a winter break as well. 

I found this list of teams that would be in the league if it started now but its from 2010.

The European League based on income, influence and investment:
Manchester United
Arsenal
Chelsea
Manchester City
Barcelona
Real Madrid
Inter Milan
AC Milan
Juventus
Bayern Munich
Schalke 04
Lyon
Marseille
CSKA Moscow
Ajax
Celtic

I think it would be great to have but at the same time all the other leagues would suffer.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

There are pros and cons for each really. If a new body is set up you don't have to fuck about with FIFA, UEFA or the FA but all other football will suffer.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fuck the Euro Super League. The Premier League is great as it is and so is the Champions League. The rest of the leagues can piss off.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The thought of having teams like that compete week in week out is tasty no doubt but it's clear it's more for a financial reason than a sporting one. Plus like Overrated said it will cause other leagues to suffer which no one really wants.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It's definitely for financial reasons and that's why i can see it happening. Article on it from 2010 http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opi...enal-and-Manchester-United-article379573.html


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

There are a lot of positives in it. I was reading the article and it clears up a lot of the nuisances we have to deal with over here. Can't remeber where I read it now thoughm maybe Untold Arsenal had it.


EDIT: Ahh, here it is. http://blog.emiratesstadium.info/archives/13477


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Not a fan of it tbh, i'd rather they re-worked the Champions League and Europa League to make them better.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

fuck the super league then, i don't mind UEFA and FIFA or The FA being dicks. Long Live the Premier League and lower leagues.......and those other european leagues i guess.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Overrated said:


> what are peoples opinions on the inevitable introduction of a Euro Super League?


explain to me how it's inevitable?

i saw the Rummenige interview recently and he said they hadn't even discussed it


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

What would happen to away season ticket holders? Fly someplace every week? :lmao

There are a ton of positive things and a ton of bad things about it. It's not what I would want but I guess I just really, really hate the governing bodies, but it would probably be dodgy in a super league too.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

not sure why you'd hate UEFA, if platini has his way every team will operate like arsenal


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

playing a world league game on fm, it would be crap.

for example:

sunderland were in world league 7. blackburn and west ham too. i have gotten 2 straight promotions to world league 5, surrounded by teams like nacional and atlas (who were in leagues above me). now arguably sunderland have much more quality than a team like celtic, but if it's based on influence, then celtic would be above sunderland just based on how big they are in scotland compared to sunderland in england. cant work.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> *What would happen to away season ticket holders? Fly someplace every week? :lmao
> *
> There are a ton of positive things and a ton of bad things about it. It's not what I would want but I guess I just really, really hate the governing bodies, but it would probably be dodgy in a super league too.


Pretty much :lmao. One week you could be in Spain, next in Italy, Next In England, next in France would be crazy.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Platini wants people to think he wants clubs to run healthily, but do you seriously believe he thinks that himself?

FFP is a great opportunity but they have fucked it up, again.



What are people's opinions on match fixing here? 

http://blog.emiratesstadium.info/archives/10878

It's a lot to read but it is pretty stirring what could be going on here...
Maybe it's just referees being shit but there just isn't an explanation for some stuff.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I liked when they launched a match fixing investigation after Nigeria beat Argentina 4-0 and a friendly.

And when asked if he noticed anything wrong with referee decisions, Argentina's coach came out and said "Uh, no, they just beat us." :lmao

My thoughts on the European Super League are basically this: It would be fun to think about, but the idea being put into practice can fuck off. It would hurt other leagues and there's no way around it. Every future winner of these leagues as they are now would be undermined, as people would be saying "Well, they only won because _________ is in the Super League." The leagues themselves would also be undermined, because the honor would no longer be winning the league and being the best team in that country; instead, the honor would be winning promotion into the Super League, in which there's likely another team from your league who's still better than you.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Match fixing definitely does go on in other countries. There's a lot of ways it could be done. 

More interested in what's going on here really.






(Y)

That ISN'T making excuses. It's just plain fact something is going on there. No explanation for any of that stuff.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying it's not an issue, because it definitely is.

But I was just entertained how they launched a match fixing investigation on the sole premise that Nigeria beat Argentina.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Match fixing definitely does go on in other countries. There's a lot of ways it could be done.
> 
> More interested in what's going on here really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Y)
> 
> That ISN'T making excuses. It's just plain fact something is going on there. No explanation for any of that stuff.


typical arsenal whining, didnt see anything wrong in the video 

and lol they even include a Reyes dive in the video at around 3:43


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Chelsea have finally conceded their first goal of the pre-season against Rangers, but they're enjoying a 2-1 lead at the half right now thanks to a double from Daniel Sturridge.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> typical arsenal whining, didnt see anything wrong in the video
> 
> and lol they even include a Reyes dive in the video at around 3:43


Apart from the Rooney dive, your players not getting yellows after consistent fouling and Cole getting one for his first foul, Rio should have got a red card. You KNEW you couldn't compete with Reyes so you hacked him out of the game. Nothing wrong with that (Y)

Typical response to CLEAR bad decisions, "moaning" etc. People don't want to face up to it, and it needs to change. There are tons of examples of United doing something shady in games and getting away with it.



Are Rangers THAT desperate they have to play pre-season games to get money when their season has already started. Damn.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao so easy


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

No, I think Rangers and Chelsea both just wanted a rematch from a couple of years ago.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao so easy






Evo said:


> No, I think Rangers and Chelsea both just wanted a rematch from a couple of years ago.


Please, please tell me the Chelsea fans are singing "you should have stayed on the telly" at McCoist.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Not sure as my stream was lagging fairly badly.

Chelsea confirms an undefeated preseason with a 3-1 victory over Rangers. Two goals from Sturridge and another from Malouda. Solid performance all-around. The only negative I saw from the game was that Anelka wasted a couple of great chances, which doesn't speak well for him if he's wanting to retain his spot in the Chelsea side. It's frustrating, too, because he's been doing some quality work and adjusting to a new role, but the results aren't coming in goals which unfortunately is the only thing anyone will be looking at, despite the fact that he's formed a valuable partnership with Torres.

On the whole though, great preseason, and of course a much better one than last year. Now we just have one of the most nervous games of the season to come on the 14th at Stoke.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

We pay top dollar for the likes of Howard and Markie :side:.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal v Benfica now. 

Rosicky looking impressive again and Gervinho looks a real steal, again. I'd take 15 million for Arshavin for sure but if he stays he has plenty still to give.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Gervinho is a steal. I'm so happy he came to the Premier League, and not even him playing for Arsenal will keep me from being happy about his progress.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He seems to be really positive in his play. I'm not comparing him in any way to Rooney but Rooney usually steals the ball and makes a tackle or something like that to get the crowd up and Gervinho is quite similar in that when he gets on the ball he usually does something exciting which just gets the crowd up that bit more, which is invaluable. Looks to be able to beat his man and can get his shots away quickly and accurately. Still only 24 too. 

BREAKING NEWS: Gibbs is actually defending well, I repeat *DEFENDING*


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Absolutely can beat his man. He plays deadly on the wing for Ivory Coast and has done similar work for Lille. You guys are gonna love him. I wish he would've come to Chelsea for the fact that we could've had an Ivory Coast front three if he had.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah, really happy with the signing 

RVP just scored on his 28th birthday. Guy is a machine. Nearly scored a delicious chip too.


EDIT: Fuck. Fuck. Fuck. Fuck. Fuck. He may be injured. Get his ass off that pitch Wenger, he can walk at least. Garay is a dick, going in like that in a pre-season match. Doesn't look like ligament damage as he could walk.


Losing 2-1 now. Good goal but Squilacci and Fabianski are both shocking.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wenger are you watching? because yet again the defence is shocking sort it the fuck out.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Defence is embarassing and totally laughable. Squilacci should not be playing for us, even if he is 4th choice. Vermaelen hasn't impressed me greatly either.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> RVP just scored on his 28th birthday. Guy is a machine.
> 
> EDIT: Fuck. Fuck. Fuck. Fuck. Fuck. He may be injured.
> 
> Losing 2-1 now.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

I'm sorry, this is too stereotypically perfect.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao That fits perfectly.


Squilacci is horrible. Frimpong, Traore/Gibbs were good. Vermaelen was poor. Rosicky/Ramsey didn't work. 

We need another striker really, and another centre back and a midfielder or two. Will that happen? No.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Stringer, it just got better. I'm facing Arsenal in a League Cup fixture with Barnet, and RVP just got injured in the 15th. 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

nvm, he'll score 40 times in one match when he comes back 8*D

Wilshere picked for England. If he starts this game after being injured, I riot.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Speaking of riot, there are riots in North London, Tottenham specifically. If the riots last until next saturday it'll make for a very interesting/frightening away trip!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It's fucking crazy over there. Thankfully I don't live in that area, but things are crazy atm with all this uproar over that guy.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Our best players were sold once they got past it. (Y)
> 
> *Where else would they go at that age?* Some United fans are beyond me.


Notts County?








7


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> RVP just scored on his 28th birthday. Guy is a machine. Nearly scored a delicious chip too.
> 
> EDIT: Fuck. Fuck. Fuck. Fuck. Fuck. He may be injured. Get his ass off that pitch Wenger, he can walk at least. Garay is a dick, going in like that in a pre-season match. Doesn't look like ligament damage as he could walk.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Norwich City with a sweet 3-0 victory over Parma today, bring on the prem.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Seems we have agreed to sell Ayala to Hull. Good for both parties really..he just didn't quite have what it took.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I never liked Ayala. He was meant to be young but he looked and moved like a 50 year old.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

We're being linked with Cahill and Sturridge, and Enrique talk is still going on. 

would be happy with Enrique as Aurelio will get injured again soon (made of glass) and Robinson is still young.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The Enrique thing is apparently an inability to agree to personal terms with him, but I wouldn't be surprisd if that's just a lot of journos backtracking because they said we'd agreed a few with Newcastle already. I'd be happy with him too, even if Aly was my first choice. Had a good year last year and shouldn't be too expensive, meaning we may be able to get other deals done.

Sturridge seems like an odd pickup for us in that he's just going to be on the bench here too. Yes, he's young, he's English, but he's not really going to be any better off here than at Chelsea. He'd move up the pecking order a few spots, but he'd still only start if there were injuries. I'd like him if he's willing to come, although Park Chu-Young is more likely imo.

Cahill would be (Y).

Talk of Joe Cole possibly to PSG. Would be happy to get him and the Aqua man off our wage bill now just because I can't see either of them playing a real role this year.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Aquaman should stay. He's been playing well. Cole on the other hand gets huffed and puffed after one run. 

He's been linked to about 10+ different clubs now..I'd say it's all speculation. Would love it if someone picked him up.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> Aquaman should stay. He's been playing well. Cole on the other hand gets huffed and puffed after one run.
> 
> *He's been linked to about 10+ different clubs now*..I'd say it's all speculation. Would love it if someone picked him up.


Must have a busy agent, "leaking" rumours to the press.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm glad Jovanovic actually wanted to leave/play somewhere else. Don't know if anyone will want to meet Cole's wage demands.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> I'm glad Jovanovic actually wanted to leave/play somewhere else. Don't know if anyone will want to meet Cole's wage demands.


I heard he was ordered to go back to Belgium by his wife


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I read somewhere today that Aquilani was going on loan but Liverpool would still be paying 20% of his wages. Probably bullshit though.

Liverpool may as well give up and try to get £8-9 million from AC Milan for him.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> Aquaman should stay. He's been playing well. Cole on the other hand gets huffed and puffed after one run.
> 
> He's been linked to about 10+ different clubs now..I'd say it's all speculation. Would love it if someone picked him up.


Once Suarez comes back, I don't see how we'll have room for Aquilani. Then, when we rest Suarez, it's probably between Meireles and Aquilani for the hole between the striker, meaning one of them is necessary, and one of them we can do with departing with. Meireles is on a lower wage, thus I imagine selling Aquilani would free up more funds since they seem to be focusing a lot on the wage bill.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Don't get your hopes up about Sturridge, he's going nowhere. After being our best striker this preseason he's definitely going to feature in our line-up. Not to mention Drogba and Kalou will be out for the African Cup of Nations when that comes, and Sturridge will have an even big role then.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

had a laugh at carroll here, lucky he didn't get hurt










aquilani/adam, midfield force


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

If i was Sturridge i'd leave Chelsea when they keep signing strikers. If you guys had snapped up Neymar, i would definitely be like 'fuck this, let me go to any other team in the Prem'. I'd like him at Pool tbh. fuck N'Gog off.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He won't start in a striking position if he plays for you guys, with Drogba, Torres and probably now Lukaku ahead of him for that role. He'll have to play more off a wing, like Kalou.

Pretty much what RUS said. Fucking RUS.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

We're likely going to do a 4-3-3 and we started Sturridge in that front 3 today on the wing opposite Kalou, and he got two goals.

Any questions?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Malouda and Anelka will likely be ahead of him in those wing roles once the season starts, else Anelka would have moved on.

He's also not playing as a striker then - he's playing as a winger.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

You really shouldn't try to find any reasons to think Sturridge could possibly be leaving the club.

I'm telling you, he was our *best* striker this preseason, and he will feature for the club. It doesn't get any more simple that that.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm not saying he will leave the club and I don't think he will, especially to join us, but I think he should. He's got a lot of people in front of him in his actual preferred role as a striker.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

In our 4-3-3, he's got the freedom to play up front. That's what AVB has given him, and he has taken full advantage of it.

He's got no reason to leave. AVB has found the perfect way to use him. David Villa technically plays on the wing, too, you know.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He's good enough to be playing as an actual striker, rather than competing for a winger spot along with someone like Kalou, who is a bit-part player. I'd say that's reason enough to leave.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

and go where?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

...I'm not sure how to explain this anymore simply. Let me try it this way:

Think of our front 3 as three strikers. The outer two are just wider positions. Obviously everyone knows how many strikers we have, but nobody should be pretending that everyone is competing for one spot, you know what I'm saying?

Does anyone consider David Villa a winger, or is he a striker playing on the left? You know what I'm saying?

Drogba, Torres, and likely Lukaku will be considered as the middle guys. Kalou and Malouda are the left guys. Right now, Sturridge has the right all to himself. Anelka is trying to figure out whether he wants to be a striker or a midfielder. Drogba, at a couple points, played on the right last season. Torres played on both the right and the left. It's a system. If you don't understand it, you're not going to.

The point being, Sturridge isn't exactly being cheated out of anything. He's been given a lot more freedom than he's ever been given, he's really enjoying it, and the results are there as he was our best striker this preseason. That's just the simple truth. It's not like he's being given the short hand. Right now, it's actually the opposite.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That's where it comes to personal preference, because I don't think he can slot into any of the top teams. He would probably fit Arsenal alright, but I can't see them spending to get him or you selling to them. He could easily slot into a team like Sunderland, but it depends whether he wants to be at a club like there where he's a big player, or if he wants to be scrapping for a spot on the wing at Chelsea.

Evo, believe it or, I do understand your system. The arrogant attitude is cute though. Anelka is not a midfielder, and I don't know where you're pulling that from. He's going to play on the right if he plays, which I would assume he would a bit, else he'd have cracked the shits (again) and left. Malouda and Kalou aren't really competing for spots either - Malouda isn't the best player and is often really just a lower team bully, but he's still a much better and more complete player than Kalou. Drogba and Torres may have to play together this season too, because I can't see you guys leaving two of Torres, Drogba and Lukaku on the bench a lot of the time. Sometimes? Sure, one of the bigger two will be on the bench with Lukaku, but not all of the time. That means Torres and Drogba will rotate through that right spot at times, and Sturridge is going to be competing with Anelka for that spot when they don't play. This is a guy who could be playing every week in the prem, but in all likelihood, he's not going to.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Scrapping for a spot? At this point, I've honestly got to ask whether or not you've paid any attention to Chelsea's preseason. What you're saying completely contradicts the truth.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Aquilani has been a major part of our team this pre-season. Will he be a major part of our season? Probably not.

Who are you saying Sturridge is ahead of - Drogba or Torres?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Evo, believe it or, I do understand your system. The arrogant attitude is cute though. Anelka is not a midfielder, and I don't know where you're pulling that from. He's going to play on the right if he plays, which I would assume he would a bit, else he'd have cracked the shits (again) and left. Malouda and Kalou aren't really competing for spots either - Malouda isn't the best player and is often really just a lower team bully, but he's still a much better and more complete player than Kalou. Drogba and Torres may have to play together this season too, because I can't see you guys leaving two of Torres, Drogba and Lukaku on the bench a lot of the time. Sometimes? Sure, one of the bigger two will be on the bench with Lukaku, but not all of the time. That means Torres and Drogba will rotate through that right spot at times, and Sturridge is going to be competing with Anelka for that spot when they don't play. This is a guy who could be playing every week in the prem, but in all likelihood, he's not going to.


Not trying to be arrogant, just trying to find any way I can possibly shell this out.

I'm pulling the Anelka midfielder thing from the fact that he started playing some midfield last season and has done some this season, forming a partnership with Torres in the process. That's something that everyone who doesn't really pay attention anyway has ignored. Nobody, absolutely nobody outside of those who are actually watching, has mentioned the Anelka/Torres partnership, because apparently making Anelka the fall guy instead = ratings. Kind of like how Torres had an "awful" preseason despite the two goals and nearly all sharp performances. It's stupid, but that won't stop them.

Lukaku isn't going to do too incredibly much until Drogba and Kalou are away on international duty. How AVB plans to use Drogba and Torres in collaboration (or not) remains to be seen, but what is evident right now is that he is giving Sturridge the opportunities he wants and needs, and clearly plans to use him. 

If there's a choice to be made between Sturridge and Anelka on the right, it will probably sooner be Sturridge based solely on results, and with the quality Sturridge has shown it would be stupid not to. Even if you could say that they would play Drogba or Torres on the right over Sturridge, then they would just move Sturridge over to the left, because he's been miles better than Kalou and Malouda.

The top three strikers right now are Drogba, Torres, and Sturridge, in no particular order. Trust me, AVB will find ways to use him.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'd actually like to see Sturridge play on the left over Malouda - I don't really rate Malouda as highly as others - but I can't see it happening. The same goes for the right over Anelka (who I still think will be behind Torres there). He'll still be taking a wing role if he plays a more midfield based game though, because Ramires, Lampard and Mikel would have to be the first choice midfield until Essien gets back (I feel like I'm forgetting someone, but I can't think of who). Lukaku won't do much, agreed, but he'll start some games, and that'll be in the up front role, because he's not the type of player to cut in from the left or right. Torres will probably have to play with him on those occasions because I can't imagine AVB sending Sturridge out there too out of fear that there's too much inexperience there, and Torres is more mobile than Drogba. That means I think that leave Sturridge to start in the games where Drogba starts up front and they don't have Torres on the right, but I can't see that being too often.

This could all change of course if there's injuries though. Or if Torres flops again this year. 8*D


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Well, I'll just let you wait and see then. I can't do much more than I have without talking in circles.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Thought I should say my original point is he should leave because I think he SHOULD be featured as much as you think he will be too. He's a talented player. It's about whether or not he will be featured that much. He's got a new manager, so maybe things will be different.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

This debate is much more refreshing than the usual Arsenal stuff that seems to discussed heavily. 8*D

is Anelka staying?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

fuck chelsea. fuck liverpool.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Haven't seen anything to suggest Anelka is leaving. Who knows, he might call AVB's wife a whore or something though.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> fuck chelsea. fuck liverpool.


8*D

2 weeks son


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

felt like that was a solid contribution to the thread.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

thread title needs changing Mike. do it you lazy mod.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

yeah do your job mikey


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Sturridge: The key to the Blues title hopes.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

THE FOCAL POINT


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

RVP: Made of glass or giving a physio a job?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Swansea: The "English" Premier League Thread


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Looks possible Wilson may go to Bolton on loan.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The thread title could be Robin van Persie and the Healing Properties of Horse Placenta.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Thought I should say my original point is he should leave because I think he SHOULD be featured as much as you think he will be too. He's a talented player. It's about whether or not he will be featured that much. He's got a new manager, so maybe things will be different.


Well, the main thing to Sturridge, and he's mentioned this many times, is that he wants to play for Chelsea, period. He's extremely passionate about the club and wants to be here.

When he said he may have to look elsewhere for opportunities, he clarified that he meant a loan deal, because he would still want to come back if that were the case when his chance would open up.

When AVB got here, he gave Sturridge the green light to fight for his place, and gave Sturridge what they both called "freedom of expression," which basically meant show us what you've got, create your own plays, do whatever. AVB looked at Sturridge in particular (he's gotten special treatment, to be honest) and told him to let loose. Sturridge did just that and has been the best striker for us this preseason. He looked absolutely lethal against Rangers today and has looked as though he belonged there all preseason.

Now, the question is not if they will use them, but how they will use him. I would not find it surprising at all to see him in the starting line-up for Stoke.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> The thread title could be Robin van Persie and the Healing Properties of Horse Placenta.


:lmao

He's injured, Vermaelen is injured, Gibbs is injured. (Y) 


Sturridge will play a part, he could play anywhere across the front 3 as they always intechange anyway like most teams who play a 4-3-3.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

they're all injured really? wow.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Not sure how serious the injuries are. RVP got injured but looked alright, Verm and Gibbs looked fine. Hate this season already.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Goodwillie's off & running!










Be afraid Premier League, be very afraid!8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> :lmao
> 
> He's injured, Vermaelen is injured, Gibbs is injured. (Y)
> 
> 
> Sturridge will play a part, he could play anywhere across the front 3 as they always intechange anyway like most teams who play a 4-3-3.


Damn how long is Gibbs & Verma out for? Your defence is weak as it is :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Goodwillie's off & running!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be afraid Premier League, be very afraid!8*D


He scored a goal 8*D oh my god....... shame it wasn't in the league though otherwise i'd be celebrating my winning bet.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Goodwillie is world class.

Don't know how long they will be out for, I imagine all 3 will be involved against Newcastle. Traore seems like for like in terms of quality with Gibbs atm, Gibbs is better offensively and Traore is better defensively. Verm and Koz will probably be the first choice CB pairing. As long as Squilacci doesn't play our defence will be solid, especially if Song fills in like he did in 09/10 when our full backs are bombing forward.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

anyone watching the manchester derby charity shield tonight/afternoon to uk'ers


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ yeah, injuries please. and both teams play horribly please.

8*D


----------



## BDFW

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I hope we get to see some Balotelli trick shots on display


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

is KUN playing


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Not trying to start anything, but Evo has to stop acting like he knows what AVB is going to do. The way you're talking is like everything is a fact.


----------



## BDFW

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> is KUN playing


Pretty sure he is starting on the bench


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

BREAK DA F**CKING WALLS


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> anyone watching the manchester derby charity shield tonight/afternoon to uk'ers


Damn right. I just hope that I've not built it up for it to be another typical Community Shield encounter.

Hopefully because it's a derby and it's those two teams, it should be fairly competitive. I hope United smash City I really do and put them in their place. A City win would not be appreciated for all kinds of reasons. I don't want to see City fans on SSN later on and tomorrow saying how they're going to win the league because they beat United in a glorified friendly.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I can't see this being nothing but a great game. The way both managers are talking makes it seem that they both are desperate to get the win.

The FA Cup semi-final was a good watch, so hopefully this will be the same.


----------



## BDFW

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Should be good, Manchester derby games aren't usually disappointing.

Can't wait to see how Aguero goes once he goes on.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

United win, SSN headline: "United win Community Shield."

City win, SSN headline: "HAS THE BALANCE OF POWER SHIFTED IN MANCHESTER?"


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

hopefully carrick is back to his best and sets up a city player to score.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Damn right. I just hope that I've not built it up for it to be another typical Community Shield encounter.
> 
> Hopefully because it's a derby and it's those two teams, it should be fairly competitive. I hope United smash City I really do and put them in their place. A City win would not be appreciated for all kinds of reasons. I don't want to see City fans on SSN later on and tomorrow saying how they're going to win the league because they beat United in a glorified friendly.


This x100. Citeh fans already think that so they wil be thinking they are going to be taking Europe by storm this season. If you ever feel depressed go onto the bluemoon forums, it wil cheer you up with the fans there. I remember those two dicks who painted their car with pictures of TEVEZ and some other player who barely plays anymore saying "NEXT STOP, EUROPE". Tossers.

Aguero comes on, comes off with a cold. Calling it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

oh please, broad generalisations like that make you look like a tool.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

All the city fans i know are so over confident i hope utd smash them down a peg or two.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Bluemoon nearly puts RAWK to shame......nearly.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> oh please, broad generalisations like that make you look like a tool.


Well you must be the only one who doesn't know that a lot of Citeh fans think they're going to win trophies left right and center. as other people have said, the fans are way too over confident for their own good. not a generalisation, just fact.


----------



## BDFW

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I unlike most of hope city smash united, can't stand man united.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I don't see the issue in City fans feeling over confident. Hell I know if Liverpool had that squad I would be feeling quite confident about winning stuff too.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Winning the Premier League and Champions League confident? They're just overly cocky and make it out as if they're a big club, which they just aren't.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

They just need to settle in and so on. New Squad. World class players won the FA cup last year they are bound to be a lil cocky. Can't say for sure but Chelsea fans were probably the same when they got a shitload of money. It's more excitement than anything.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> This x100. Citeh fans already think that so they wil be thinking they are going to be taking Europe by storm this season. If you ever feel depressed go onto the bluemoon forums, it wil cheer you up with the fans there. I remember those two dicks who painted their car with pictures of TEVEZ and some other player who barely plays anymore saying "NEXT STOP, EUROPE". Tossers.
> 
> Aguero comes on, comes off with a cold. Calling it.


There was a thread on there whining about our spending. Yeah.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Well you must be the only one who doesn't know that a lot of Citeh fans think they're going to win trophies left right and center. as other people have said, the fans are way too over confident for their own good. not a generalisation, just fact.


what happens if we win trophies left right and center then? will it be well place confidence?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Whenever someone critices Citeh's spending most of their fans always resort to shit like - "well yeah it's not our money".

But it's more likely you won't win trophies left right and center though isn't it? If you do then fair enough, but it's not that likely unless you consider the FA or Carling Cups as winnign trophies left right and center.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

manchester city will have more success under a different manager


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ yeah. mancini could win the pl this year if he played the squad to its potential, but he'll play defensive.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> manchester city will have more success under a different manager


like who?

all the best ones are unrealistic. jose, pep, guus, etc etc.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I think we're only £100m of City spending away from United being the most popular team in Manchester amongst neutrals 8*D


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The City fans on Sky Sports were coming out with - "We are already better than United."

*checks trophy cabinet*

*checks last season's accomplishments*

No you aren't.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

They really are a bunch of idiots.

United are footballing royalty, City are the equivalent of a chav who has been on the dole all his life winning the Euro-millions.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

ah yes, but with that money they can get some pretty nice rims.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

You've got to love the arrogance of a United fan coming out when complaining about the arrogance of City fans.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

apparent team for today, good to see welbeck starting, he has looked lively in pre-season



> #MUFC: De Gea; Smalling Ferdinand Vidic Evra; Nani Carrick Anderson Young; Welbeck Rooney


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> You've got to love the arrogance of a United fan coming out when complaining about the arrogance of City fans.


But I know an arrogant Liverpool fan, talks about how they DESERVE to be title contenders, so you've just done the same thing commenting on United arrogance. Sheeeeeit.

Only Blackburn fans can talk about other clubs supporters, being as how they're humble folk (this may involve bias based on a neutral fan actually wanting United to win a match, the novelty has made me soft).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Citeh fans were saying United can't afford Sneijder etc. and that they need to pay off their debt. Have the fans seen their own losses? It's a shambles that they will be allowed in Europe.

United win by the looks of the first team.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

balotelli and dzeko start, aguero on the bench.

gonna have to get a stream of this nd pray my laptop feels like working.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

United have success to back up the arrogance though, City have an F.A Cup win. Which COULD be the start of success - could also see a team of ego's that struggle to gel enough to sustain a proper title challenge for a while longer.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Balotelli with his skills. Dzeko with his physique. Aguero with his cold. GOALS GUARANTEED.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

United have success, but the attitude of one poster on here was still hilariously bad when complaining about the arrogance of some. Success or not, being arrogant means you still come off as a prick.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

balotelli put a goal past julio cesar.
julio cesar is better than de gea
hence, balotelli will score.

dzeko put a goal past julio cesar
julio cesar is better than de gea
hence, dzeko will score

DISPROVE IT.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> balotelli put a goal past julio cesar.
> julio cesar is better than de gea
> hence, balotelli will score.


De Gea has kept clean sheets against strikers who have the hand-eye coordination to put on a training bib. Balotelli is unable to manage this. Hence, De Gea will not concede against 'Thuper' Mario.

I have to miss this game and I don't really seem to care. Just hope everyone stays fit for the meaningful games soon.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'll laugh if Super Mario scores with a back heel, then gives Mancini the bird.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










8*D

About time one of us got prick-ish. Rival fans have had it far too easy on here over the summer!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> De Gea has kept clean sheets against strikers who have the hand-eye coordination to put on a training bib. Balotelli is unable to manage this. Hence, De Gea will not concede against 'Thuper' Mario.
> 
> I have to miss this game and I don't really seem to care. Just hope everyone stays fit for the meaningful games soon.


ah, so you got trolled by mario too.

poor, poor people.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I'll laugh if Super Mario scores with a back heel, then gives Mancini the bird.


Book it!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> 8*D
> 
> About time one of us got prick-ish. Rival fans have had it far too easy on here over the summer!


Legit read that as Just Bitter :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

a lot of empty seats in the city end


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Marking hard for de Gea. Hoping Aguero gets on at half time.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

National anthem being sung, every player with hands behind their back being all respectful and shit. 

Balotelli? Arms folded and looking around the place :lmao he is so hilarious sometimes.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Berbatov isn't starting...feelsbadman


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lolotelli is lol, guy is amazing.

Citeh fans not showing up against United. Why?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> a lot of empty seats in the city end


Why would City fans travel all the way to London for a glorified friendly? The only reason United would have sold their allocation is because they have so many fans in London.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i doubt we have as many glory hunters fans in london


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> Why would City fans travel all the way to London for a glorified friendly? The only reason United would have sold their allocation is because they have so many fans in London.





Kiz said:


> i doubt we have as many glory hunters fans in london







:lmao

"live round the corner"

You know it's bad when even the commentators are giving you stick over there not being many people Manchester based in terms of fans/players when they were talking about Welbeck.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

LOL at Anderson ruining a good United attack by being petulant.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

arsenal fans singing we won the league, that must be a very old video


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> You know it's bad when even the commentators are giving you stick over there not being many people Manchester based in terms of fans/players when they were talking about Welbeck.


so how many city players are from manchester?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

LET YOUNG TAKE IT.

BOOOOO


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

FC United > Manchester United > Manchester City

Simples 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> so how many city players are from manchester?


Balotelli and Tevez have lived there all their life and they love the city.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Well done, Nani. Flattened Balotelli :lmao.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

LESCOTT...........

shame, i like his brother.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Lescott scores. SHIFT IN POWER IN MANCHESTER??????


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










DAT FOREHEAD


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

SUPER JOLEON LESCOTT! 

SHIFT IN POWER!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Same Evra from last season, fuck sake.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Lescott with the quality goal on his nugget 1-0 to the blues ohhh yeah!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

City 1-0 up and they don't even deserve the lead. Plus Richards should have been given a red.

Evra, you fucktard.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

For all his averageness, Lescott is very good at scoring from set-pieces.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It's official - City > United.



Foreshadowed said:


> City 1-0 up and they don't even deserve the lead. Plus Richards should have been given a red.
> 
> Evra, you fucktard.


You don't need the excuses yet. The game's still going.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

United being sloppy in midfield now and giving away possession.

35 minutes it was all United and an undeserved goal has changed their control and momentum of the game.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

there was a KUN sighting on the bench bring him on half time!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

2-0 up City.

Fucking disgraceful and how did they get the goal? United lose the ball in midfield again.

Great goal though. Poor defending from United.

Fuck sake.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

DZKEO :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

De Gea blunder, lovely.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The ball moved a lot but de Gea really should of had that


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That's the type of shit Dzeko did in the Bundesliga with alarming regularity. He ain't amazing with the ball at his feet, but he can hit a ball very hard.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Dzeko 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> dzeko put a goal past julio cesar
> julio cesar is better than de gea
> hence, dzeko will score
> 
> DISPROVE IT.


what's up


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Pathetic last 10 minutes from United, showing no fight and a lack of concentration.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Awful instincts from De Gea for the second goal.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

vidic stood off him instead of closing down, reminds me of the goal Villa scored in the CL final


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I can't believe De Gea got beat so easy on that second goal, it seems very unlike him from the matches I've seen him in. Quality strike though.

Disgraceful last 10 minute performance from United. I said they were giving away possession easily in midfield and a minute or so later, they concede again.

Losing to City will be embarrassing.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> That's the type of *shit *Dzeko did in the Bundesliga with alarming regularity. He ain't amazing with the ball at his feet, but he can hit a ball very hard.


Yeah, Dzeko really hit those shits hard. 

I want United to win but De Gea made me lol too hard. Awesome distribution followed by a Fabianski-esque error. Nice confidence boost for him...


----------



## kusksu

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wow De Gea is having a stinker.

Shit half, United were the better team before the first goal went in, didnt recover at all after that


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

De Gea certainly didn't cover himself in glory with the second goal, but I wouldn't consider it a blunder. That's always the type of goal that if a Bolton/Blackburn level team concede, it's just a great goal, but if a top team like Man Utd or Arsenal concede it, it's a keeper mistake.

When the ball bounces infront of you like that, it makes it all the more difficult. You've already gaged the direction of the shot and get down to save it, but then the height changes on you, and can appear to go in very easily, just above or below your outstretched hands.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> You don't need the excuses yet. The game's still going.


Not making excuses, I'm just saying based on that first half alone, City didn't deserve the first goal at the time as United were the better team. However, City deserve that second as United were poor by giving the ball away and then not closing down. On top of that De Gea should have had that shot covered.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Meh, I consider a lot of goals to be blunders regardless of the quality of the keeper. It was hit hard but I wouldn't say it was a great goal.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

A Joleon Lescott goal?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Played well for 35-40 minutes. City score and we shit ourselves.


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

United look lackluster to say the least . 

Vidic in perticular doesn't seem there at all . He was just staring at the ball and backing up . De Gea reacted way too late , it looked like he could see the ball too . 

Excellent cross by Silva for Lescott's goal . A screamer of a goal by Dzeko too . 

Decent match .


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



haribo said:


> A Joleon Lescott goal?


That gif is extraordinary.











Sums up the last 10 minutes of that half for United.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Played well for 35-40 minutes. City score and we shit ourselves.


Sums up the first half nicely. You guys died after Lescott scored, Before that you should have knocked a few past City for sure. 

If Man U keep this up I can't see past another City win.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Interesting approach from City too with the 4-4-2, but with Silva and Milner almost playing with freeroles, so it feels like a Brazilian 4-2-2-2. City weren't able to compete in the midfield with United initially which is a worry, but when they look to attack quickly, it's looked promising for them.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Good thing about De Gea, is that he isn't the type to hide after a mistake. He'll probably save everything in the second half now.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

City fully deserve this lead and I expect them to win from this position.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

nice strike from Dzeko but De Gea really fucked up both goals IMO the 2nd he should have saved

2-1 game on.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Beautiful ball from Young & Great goal from Smalling.

2 - 1


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Good goal for Smalling, lovely ball from Ashley Young!


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That's why I said Young should have taken the freekick before. The dude is killer from dead balls. In particular the inswinging freekicks. MON loved his inswinging freekicks at Villa, with Young taking them on the left flank, and Barry on the right flank.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Here we go again with Young.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao get in.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Take a bow everyone involved with that goal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fuggin Sexy play from, Man U. Great Movement on the ball. Man City really should have closed them down better 

2 -2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Barcelona, are you fucking watching? 8*D


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wow, that goal was perfect. Just walked it into the net practically. Game on now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

great goal cleverly has been great with that sort of close game thing

oh and :lmao


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wow, that was a truly stunning team goal!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

World class goal.

Citeh are lolworthy, defense couldn't pick any of that up.

It zoomed in on Fergie and Clichy was in the background on the bench in the background looking depressed. Perfection.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

epic team goal from Man utd that really was quality.. this has been a great game of football


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Well done to everyone involved in that. Love to see that sort of stuff. 

Mario Walking away :lmao


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

that was like watching a iniesta & messi goal, stunning stuff from rooney & nani


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Mancini feels he can hold on for the draw and get a point out of this game. :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

No Change in Power in Manchester 8*D


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Mancini feels he can hold on for the draw and get a point out of this game. :side:


Why else would he bring Barry on


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

cos he's retarded.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Bring on KUN plz. Great second goal from United by the way *vomits*


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

LOL at Rafael with the armband, dudes a boss. Love the self-appointed captain.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Rafael, what a SKIPPER.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> Bring on KUN plz. Great second goal from United by the way *vomits*


this ^

by gawd he brought on Clichy


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

LOLLing at the commentator on Setanta saying Clichy is the best 1 v 1 defender in the World. Apart from being blatantly untrue, it's not much good being a good one on one defender when your a rubbish at defending in a team. After all, Old Denilson (famously of Real Betis, with the 10 year contract) was once possibly the best 1 v 1 dribbler in the World, yet he was rubbish at everything else.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Seb said:


> that was like watching a iniesta & messi goal, stunning stuff from rooney & nani


I didn't know Clive Tyldesley posted on this forum.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That night in Barcelona...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> LOLLing at the commentator on Setanta saying Clichy is the best 1 v 1 defender in the World. Apart from being blatantly untrue, it's not much good being a good one on one defender when your a rubbish at defending in a team. After all, Old Denilson (famously of Real Betis, with the 10 year contract) was once possibly the best 1 v 1 dribbler in the World, yet he was rubbish at everything else.


fpalm PUNDITS

Rafael is definitely captain material :side: :lmao

Quite enjoying the match tbh. 


Why is Aguero not on? Mancini, what are you doing? You jave Kun on the bench ffs.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ashley Young our oldest player on the pitch atm :/


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> fpalm PUNDITS
> 
> Rafael is definitely captain material :side: :lmao
> 
> Quite enjoying the match tbh.
> 
> 
> *Why is Aguero not on?* Mancini, what are you doing? You jave Kun on the bench ffs.












You guys demanded more Mario, so he started.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Loved the thigh control by Smalling. Yeboah-esque.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Phil Jones made a world class interception then pass before that was brilliant.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

THAT'S why United are winners.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao :lmao what an ending.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Spectacular finish to the game!


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Oh just fuck off Manc cunts...


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That's Clichy for you.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Thanks for 7 million


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Taking Vidic and Rio off obviously changed the game. What a garbage pairing.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

NANIIIIIII


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao
CAPTAIN RAFA to pick up the trophy


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Rafael to get the trophy! :lmao


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

those jammy bastards have done it again right at the end! nice finish from nani


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

FUCK!


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Rafael holding aloft the community shield shall go down as the most iconic image in United folklore.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I dislike Man U but I have to admit seeing them Troll City like that was actually Quite funny.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Record signing on bench. Don't play him.

Quality management from Mancini there 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

need a goal.










lol no










time to use that lethal boot garry.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Shepard said:


> Record signing on bench. Don't play him.
> 
> Quality management from Mancini there 8*D


Dzeko & Balotteli, Aguero on the Bench, Play Defensive 

Still concede three goals and lose (Y)


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao the commentators were awesome...

"Well, least we can tell the difference between the twins now.....even though we could as one was on the pitch and the other on the bench" :lmao.

All hail King RAFA 8*D. :hmm: that sounds very Liverpudlian to say for people who support United, eh? I support Sunderland, but ey....united fans can hail KING RAFA.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



CyberWaste said:


> Oh just fuck off Manc cunts...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Looking forward to the eventual meme of that Shepard.^

Citeh getting trolled, Mancini baiting the fans hard. Play defensive. Still concede 3.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> need a goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to use that lethal boot garry.











Kun "The Great"


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Gareth Barry was on for the penalties 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ahh Vidic gonna take the honour away from Rafael.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Aww, Vidic  you couldn't leave Rafa have his moment.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Stoke should be lifting that trophy now...


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



tomkim4 said:


> Stoke should be lifting that trophy now...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Smalling is so fucking good. If he keeps up this rate of improvement, £12 million is going to look a bargain.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Pretty amazing story too. Posh cunt 8*D

Wish Le Boss would have snapped them up.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


>


Based on the 2 teams involved, I think this was inevitable.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It is a fantastic gif in fairness.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



steamed hams said:


> City fully deserve this lead and I expect them to win from this position.





steamed hams said:


> Based on the 2 teams involved, I think this was inevitable.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah inevitable that mancs would win, i.e. 2 Manchester teams.

I was talking about the guy who said dirty mancs or w/e.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

steamed hams


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Clarissa explains it all. Except to Stringer because he won't understand anyway.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Tenacious.C. said:


>












Kun approves.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao

STONE KUN STEVE AGUERO


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao rafael even went up last as well to collect the trophy, but vidic got there first


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Tenacious.C. said:


>


:lmao :lmao haha


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao Stone Cold Kun Aguero has the same ring to it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Clarissa explains it all. Except to Stringer because he won't understand anyway.













CITEH WILL WIN. A UNITED WIN WAS INEVITABLE.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He will be stone cold if he is still sitting on the bench in December.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That was an awesome way to kick off the season. I can't wait for the Prem to start next week now, Newcastle away is gunna be tricky. Hopefully Fabregas will be gone by then and Mata will be in. Can't afford to let this silly saga continue any longer especially with 2 champs qualifiers, home game against Liverpool and a trip to OT all in August.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> CITEH WILL WIN. A UNITED WIN WAS INEVITABLE.


Well I guess one out of two predictions coming true isn't bad.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> :lmao Stone Cold Kun Aguero has the same ring to it.


It's even more ironic than I thought. Not only do they share the initials SA, but Kun has a cold.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

let's rename the thread in the name of KUN.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ :lmao Aguero has a perfect face for memes

@just - Mata would be awesome but I doubt we would shell out 20-25 million.



"Tell me what you disagree with. Two goals against the run of play and other than that it was fucking disgusting. We were bossed by a mdifield that contained Cleverly and fucking Carrick. I Posted earlier on a thread saying I thoguht we were well equipped to play Barca but wouldn't stand a chance against Real. Well I've changed my mind, Barca would kill us. The rags got bossed by Barca, a weaker rag team just completely fucked us over. If we don't give the ball to Silva we can't play, it's as simple as that. They were quicker to every loose ball, they wouldn't let us play a possesion game. Mancini did nothing to fix the onslaught. We need fresh players, it was screaming out to everyone. Mancini decided to keep a player that could have caused real problems on the bench. I've said it before and i'll say it again, Mancini is not good enough."

People on blue moon going crazy :lmao

"We were bossed by a midfield of Cleverley and Carrick" a particular standout.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lol cleveryly and carrick

who needs sneijder anyways 8*D

*eagerly awaits city going off and buying sneijder now*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

"We need fresh players" - How much have you spent? Yeah...

Mancini will buy the top European attacking players now, but play them on the bench and bring on Barry.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

City: Home of the world's most expensive bench

no seriously, why didnt he play aguero?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Blue Moon is a moronic place full of spastic plebs who try to say City have the best home and away support, dominate Manchester in terms of support and try to somehow believe there is a great conspiracy involved in keeping City down and United ahead.

Their reaction after the Cup Semi Final summed them up: months before they were saying this was their time to 'do' United (off the pitch) and come matchday only one set of supporters were running round Wembley unapposed and it wasn't City. Cue them then trying to spout off on hooliganism when before they were all gloating about how United were going to get slapped. 

Man City: if they didn't exist we'd make them up for a laugh.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> Schneider,nasri and all d cookers in.tevez stays.period


Lose community shield, buy ''Schneider'' Nasri and Cookers confused. Problem? No, problem sorted.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










United have just scored 2 past us, I need to bring out my secret weapon...










Oh yeah...










My plan is now going to come into effect.

_15 minutes pass and United are still dominating..._










I just don't understand why my plan isn't working!










I think it's time to give the fans what they came to see... my new secret weapon...










KUN ready!?










Not you... I need to be more... how do you say... errrr...

DEFENSIVE!










This is my time! It's Clichy time!

_20 minutes later..._










You've just been Nanified!










Oops.










I don't understand... Clichy and Barry didn't work? Ah well, maybe next time. At least I still have my Plan C secret weapon, Balotelli, he's the future.










What a guy.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> United have just scored 2 past us, I need to bring out my secret weapon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plan is now going to come into effect.
> 
> _15 minutes pass and United are still dominating..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand why my plan isn't working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time to give the fans what they came to see... my new secret weapon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KUN ready!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not you... I need to be more... how do you say... errrr...
> 
> DEFENSIVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my time! It's Clichy time!
> 
> _20 minutes later..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've just been Nanified!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand... Clichy and Barry didn't work? Ah well, maybe next time. At least I still have my Plan C secret weapon, Balotelli, he's the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a guy.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Mancini. What a man. The fans think all their problems will be solved by buying players. silly fans.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Lose community shield, buy ''*Schneider*'' Nasri and Cookers confused. Problem? No, problem sorted.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ :lmao 

That Balotteli pic at the end is just superb.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

we obviously lost to make sure you didnt spend your week crying about how pathetic united are foreshadowed.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

its all a part of the bigger picture


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> we obviously lost to make sure you didnt spend your week crying about how pathetic united are foreshadowed.


Lol. Hit a nerve? You mad?

First off, a lot of United supporters on this forum were going on about how poor they played at the end of the first half. Yes, I was one of them but funny how you single me out. All I said was it was disgraceful how they played in the last 10 minutes of the first half as they lost all concentration and played very sloppy in midfield and that's a fact. I even complimented City on their second goal, which was well deserved. Do you point that out? Nope.

When United play badly I'm not really as negative as others on here. If they play bad, I'll point it out, sure. Everyone does it but I never write them off. However, I didn't have time to comment on their second half comeback, which by the way was brilliant. United fully deserved the win. Sure, I may have jumped the gun a bit after the first half. I've not been in the best of moods all week so anything so small, like the Community Shield is going to annoy me. Otherwise, I wouldn't have been as bothered as I made out.

Crying all week? Brilliant comeback. I've never come across like that on these forums before so brilliant analyse there, Kiz. If I had been more consistent in my posts during the second half, you wouldn't have made such a stupid comment like that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

not mad at all. it's a friendly with a trophy attatched.

looks like i may have hit a nerve though.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

How did you hit a nerve? I'm fine, how are you?

I seemed to have hit a nerve due to that reply you made to my sarcastic post.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I must admit I found it highly ammusing how gutted United fans were at half-time. As Kiz said, it's a glorified friendly. I don't know why people seem to think it's so important. Fergie subbed off Vidic, Ferdinand and Evra. How often does he sub any of them off in important games?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> How did you hit a nerve? I'm fine, how are you?
> 
> I seemed to have hit a nerve due to that reply you made to my sarcastic post.


the fact that you bit at my obvious troll shows i made you mad.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I think it may have been more important than usual as it was a Manchester derby. If it was say United/Chelsea, it wouldn't have been as important.

I admit, I was very gutted after the first half. I don't care for the Community Shield. It's nice to win but I was more disappointed with the United team and the fact they were losing to City. That was all.

*Edit:* Meh, I thought you were being serious Kiz. I didn't mean to bite at you, I just thought I annoyed you a lot, therefore, I responded.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lol no i couldnt give a flying fuck about this match.

if it was last day and we needed to beat united to get the title then yes, i'd be annoyed. but community shield? zzzzz


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Even though it was a glorified friendly it had a bit of meaning behind it because it's a Manchester Derby with City trying to prove something.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

the community shield is worthless, we all know what the real major trophy is, its that one chelsea are playing for. the asian barclays something title.

its like the world cup, champions league, and prem league. combined


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ah right, okie dokie then. It's all good then.

I'm the same, I don't care for the trophy but the lack of concentration from United at the end of the first half did bug me a lot. As I said, not had a great week and this match wasn't making me feel any better. If it was United/Chelsea, I wouldn't care but I think as it was a Manchester derby, it was more important than usual for a Community Shield game and United needed revenge for their FA Cup Semi Final loss to City last time they squared off at Wembley.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Even though it was a glorified friendly it had a bit of meaning behind it because it's a Manchester Derby with City trying to prove something.


fa cup semi finals are where we shine.

still got a trophy hangover from this beast


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Awesome start to the season, so can't wait for next Saturday and the inevitable disappointment against Wolves despite raping them on the last day of last season.

United second half were just superb to watch and that second goal was incredible, then there was the perfect finale.

The youngsters did so well too and showed up the likes of Evra & Vidic. Captain Fantastic's marking for the first goal and standing off for the second was embarrassing. Evra's such a c*nt too, taking out Richards & Milner, then protesting his innocence after the Milner one when he let him go. Jones & Evans did a damn good job when they came on, as did Smalling at right back apart from a couple of occasions when the ball skidded past him out of play. Cleverly looked great though, right at home in that midfield with Anderson.

City didn't deserve to get anything out of that and thankfully they didn't!

Roll on next week!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

A good stat, United havent lost after having a 2 goal lead since 1984, before Fergie was even manager


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

any comments on how de gea held up in this match?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



redeadening said:


> any comments on how de gea held up in this match?


He should've done better for the second goal but aside from that he did well. He's quick to spot a pass when he claims the ball and by & large his kicking is good. He made a couple of solid claims from corners too.



Bananas said:


> *I must admit I found it highly ammusing how gutted United fans were at half-time. As Kiz said, it's a glorified friendly.* I don't know why people seem to think it's so important. Fergie subbed off Vidic, Ferdinand and Evra. How often does he sub any of them off in important games?


fpalm

Unbelievable!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

de Gea didnt have much to do apart from the two goals, the first one its always difficult to decide whether a goalkeeper should come out or not. Second goal he should have done better, a fairly similar goal to how messi scored against van der sar in the CL final, the ball moved around a bit but he should of got a hand to it.
The main positive is his distribution, which was known already.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> A good stat, United have lost after having a 2 goal lead since 1984, before Fergie was even manager


Do you mean 'haven't'?

How about in the Champions League a couple of seasons back against Bayern Munich, 2 goals clear then lost.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Do you mean 'haven't'?
> 
> How about in the Champions League a couple of seasons back against Bayern Munich, 2 goals clear then lost.


oops yeah i meant havent

that was on aggregate so it doesnt really count, the stat was for a single game, they conceeded two goals in that match but they still won the match 3-2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm delighted we won and would have been disappointed if we lost. It's always nice to beat rivals, especially in that fashion.

But City must be used to it at this stage... (Picture montage!!!)









(96 minutes)









(92 minutes)









(93 minutes)









(78 minutes, quite early by our standards.)









(93 minutes, normal service has resumed.)

8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> lol no i couldnt give a flying fuck about this match.
> 
> if it was last day and we needed to beat united to get the title then yes, i'd be annoyed. but community shield? zzzzz


Na, couldn't give a flying fuck about beating the city rivals. :lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'll give an overview of the match as that was what I initially planned to do before I did my little picture story of the match.

First off, De Gea. He didn't do much in the first half but did make a couple of blunders with the weak ball up the pitch when it was given back to him and then he let in that Dzeko goal, when he really should have had it covered. However, he was solid in the second half and really composed himself well. He made a good save from Adam Johnson's shot and even made a brilliant save from Richards header, despite the fact United were given a free kick. Give De Gea time and he could really grow into a superb keeper for United.

Next, the defence. We had Smalling who played a terrific game. Sure, he accidentely let the ball run out of play when he seemed to be on the verge of making a charge up the right wing. Other than that, he was immense at right back. He made some good tackles and some dangerous runs the pitch. Especially when he did that little trickery in the second half where he cut inside and created that near chance for Nani. Ferdinand did okay but wasn't really a highlight in this match. Vidic was woeful, which is rare with him as he's looked stong during pre-season. He lost the ball in a dangerous area and he did allow the Dzeko shot to fly past him by not closing down quickly enough. 

Evra, I thought did well despite his various flaws in the match. He gave away the free kick, when there was no reason to and in a dangerous area, which would lead to City's first goal of the match. Other than that, I thought he did well when he exploded up the left wing and he seems to be forming a formidable partnership with Young. As for Jones, he was solid again and looks to be the real deal for United. His interceptions were vital and I'm loving the fact he too, is forming a partnership of his own with Smalling. Both of them feed off each other so well and always seem to be in cohesion with each other. Rafael had a decent performance and was Captian Fantastic, which was a funny sight to see. Plus Evans had a fantastic second half. He made a mistake at one point by losing the ball, then winning it back and did a great run into the midfield and then lost the ball again. However, he did well at clearing the ball and making some important tackles.

As for the midfield, Young was amazing and is really shining for United but Nani stood out today. Some great runs from him and he should be proud of both his goals. Absolutely stunning performance from Nani, who continues to grow since the departure of Ronaldo. Carrick was okay and Anderson played really well and controlled the midfield perfectly at times. However, I have to praise Cleverley, who was outstanding today. Winning the ball, tracking back, crisp passing, the set up for Nani's second goal along with Welbeck and Rooney and his overall tenacity and willingness to create chances was all on display today. Good stuff from him.

Berbatov didn't have time to do anything but both Rooney and Welbeck had solid games. Welbeck looks a different player physically and did some good runs into the City box. It's a shame he didn't have many chances but his link up with Rooney, Cleverley and Nani was nice to see. Rooney was very much like Welbeck, not many chances in the match but he helped link up play well, tracked back, did some neat little passes and won the ball at times.

Overall, a pleasing team performance from United after their blunder at the end of the first half. Bring on West Brom!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










Football porn.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That is one of the best goals I've ever seen. Amazing stuff.

Wanted City to win ofc, Silva looked great in the first half but like Kiz said, its' the Community Shield. Some people here are going over the top with the jokes about Manicini. Ya'll wish you were good looking as him.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Nige in disagreement with me shocker. But this time even I'm surprised. Are you actually suggesting the Community shield is important?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

A Manchester Derby is always important, doesn't matter if its a 4th Round FA Cup game or Reserves, people in Manchester will always take it seriously as its bragging rights until the next game.

Losing to City today wouldn't have hurt as much as losing to them in the FA Cup semi final due to the magnitude of that game in them finally winning a trophy after 36 years but it would still have stung due to the rivalry.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Football porn.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> A Manchester Derby is always important, doesn't matter if its a 4th Round FA Cup game or Reserves, people in Manchester will always take it seriously as its bragging rights until the next game.


It's so important that Fergie subbed off his two centrebacks, including his captain, at half-time.

Fans are notoriously idiots. If fans in United fans really want to brag about it, well whoopy do. Any City fan with good sense won't be bothered about losing the game.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> It's so important that Fergie subbed off his two centrebacks, including his captain, at half-time.


Ferguson doesn't represent a United fan though. He can treat it as a warm up for the League if he so wishes but it doesn't negate the fact its a manchester derby and a chance to taunt City further about beating them in the last minute and coming from 2-0 down in the process.

And a number of City fans will be bothered by losing, we're their biggest rivals FFS. They hate us with a burning passion and would love nothing more than to have beaten us today and proclaimed the tide was turning and United were on the way out as the dominant team in Manchester.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


>


I made that meme :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao you probably did the same thing I just created that one not too long ago :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> I made that meme :lmao


Should learn how to spell Balotelli then (Y)


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The fans who are treating it like a big deal are just grasping at straws honestly. It's like the Man U/Barca "rematch" in Washington, D.C. Both managers treated it as a preseason game, yet some fans tried to grasp on as though United had gotten revenge and earned a case to be called the best in the world.

The way that the managers treat the match dictate the way the match should be treated. Is it a trophy? Yes. Is it a derby? Sort of. But when these two meet during the regular season with nothing but points on the line, it will mean more than it meant today.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Should learn how to spell Balotelli then (Y)


You get the point :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> The fans who are treating it like a big deal are just grasping at straws honestly. It's like the Man U/Barca "rematch" in Washington, D.C. Both managers treated it as a preseason game, yet some fans tried to grasp on as though United had gotten revenge and earned a case to be called the best in the world.
> 
> The way that the managers treat the match dictate the way the match should be treated. Is it a trophy? Yes. Is it a derby? Sort of. But when these two meet during the regular season with nothing but points on the line, it will mean more than it meant today.


:lmao the barca thing was probably people just having a laugh, and i dont really see people taking it as a big deal, its more the fact that it is against city, not the actual trophy it self


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao the barca thing was probably people just having a laugh, and i dont really see people taking it as a big deal, its more the fact that it is against city, not the actual trophy it self


Oh yeah, I mean there were some United fans doing their usual schtick but for the most part the atmosphere was really laid back and everyone understood. I didn't see one Barca fan with a disappointed look on their faces after the game.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> The fans who are treating it like a big deal are just grasping at straws honestly. It's like the Man U/Barca "rematch" in Washington, D.C. Both managers treated it as a preseason game, yet some fans tried to grasp on as though United had gotten revenge and earned a case to be called the best in the world.
> 
> The way that the managers treat the match dictate the way the match should be treated. Is it a trophy? Yes. Is it a derby? Sort of. But when these two meet during the regular season with nothing but points on the line, it will mean more than it meant today.


Ferguson thinks Chelsea are one of United's biggest rivals when you rank behind Liverpool, Arsenal, City and Leeds historically. Ferguson treated it as a warm up and obviously today's win pales in comparison to the 1-0 win at Eastlands in the 2009/10 season which played a big part in us winning the league.

It was still bigger than a typical Charity Shield games vs Chelsea or Portsmouth. Rivalries like United vs City, Arsenal vs Spurs, West Ham vs Millwall, Birmingham vs Villa etc go beyond what competition the match takes place in. Birmingham fans will take great joy in knocking Villa out of the Carling Cup and going on to win it, despite being relegated they can now hold over Villa's heads that they have more trophies than them this decade.

It's not about 'clinging on' at all. If City had won 4-0 every City fan would be overjoyed at smashing United, facebook/Blue Moon would be overrun with euphoria because of the result. Derbies always matter no matter the context, the FA Youth Cup match vs Liverpool last year had more hostile supporters in United's end than an average Premier League match and they loved beating Liverpool inside Anfield.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










Ahh, that was the meme I made, kind of a fail considering you can't see his thumb :side:










That's better.



Every derby matters. It gets the fans and the players up beating one of their main rivals, that much is undeniable. Sure, the actual game isn't of importance, but the result and performance is.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah, I was going to bring up how badly some City supporters would be bragging if it were the other way around. It could be applied anywhere really.

I'm not trying to disrespect the spirit of the derby, don't get me wrong, but let's be honest as to how many people are going to "remember" this in a few months' time.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I tend to think of myself as having a very very good memory. I can recall the English Premier League/Old First Division winners every season all the way back to 1980/81 when Aston Villa won the league and then went on to win the CL. I can recall all FA Cup winners back to 1993 when Arsenal won it and then won the Cup Winner's Cup beating Parma in the Final. I only starting paying attention to football in 1998 btw, that's just information I've acquired and for whatever reason not forgotten.

But I couldn't even tell you who won the Community Shield in 2003. I know it was between us and United, but it was around the time we always played eachother in the Community Shield anyway, we won a couple and lost a couple, but I don't remember which years we won and which we lost.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Ahh, that was the meme I made, kind of a fail considering you can't see his thumb :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Every derby matters. It gets the fans and the players up beating one of their main rivals, that much is undeniable. Sure, the actual game isn't of importance, but the result and performance is.



Seems to me that both memes are incomplete. Yours needs mario added


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Mario can be added to the meme when he can actually do something positive in front of goal, yeah?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It could be spun any way people like, it's still pre-season and won't matter a single bit when the league gets going.

Was a suprisingly good game though.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> Yeah, I was going to bring up how badly some City supporters would be bragging if it were the other way around. It could be applied anywhere really.
> 
> I'm not trying to disrespect the spirit of the derby, don't get me wrong, but let's be honest as to how many people are going to "remember" this in a few months' time.


Of course this will not be remembered as fondly as past league or FA Cup games between both...but I do think people who say this is a nothing game really are looking at it the wrong way. This may not be the biggest derby game ever between the two...but it is still a Manchester derby and thus both fans will be more concerned about the result than they would a random league game against a Wolves or West Brom where there exists no rivalry.

I have no qualsm if people think this is a lesser derby today, but it still has some significance in once again having the bragging rights over City being beaten by United at a time where they're trying to say they will soon be the bigger team. Without trying to sound snobbish, I really think you have to grow up in and around the Manchester area to understand just how strongly the Derby is treated in these parts and how even in the most 'nothing game' there will still be the usual passion and hatred on display in the stands.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Just understand though that I never said it was a nothing game, and that I'm not trying to disrespect the spirit of the derby.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Everything that doesn't contain Mario is lacking. Life lacks Mario.

Definitely a good game to start the season off. Can't wait for Arsenal/Newcastle on the weekend.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> I tend to think of myself as having a very very good memory. I can recall the English Premier League/Old First Division winners every season all the way back to 1980/81 when Aston Villa won the league and then went on to win the CL. I can recall all FA Cup winners back to 1993 when Arsenal won it and then won the Cup Winner's Cup beating Parma in the Final. I only starting paying attention to football in 1998 btw, that's just information I've acquired and for whatever reason not forgotten.
> 
> But I couldn't even tell you who won the Community Shield in 2003. I know it was between us and United, but it was around the time we always played eachother in the Community Shield anyway, we won a couple and lost a couple, but I don't remember which years we won and which we lost.


Fine and I'm not arguing that this game will be remembered by generations to come.

What you're not understanding though is that derbies aren't defined by their context, a win over City in the league or the Cup will always mean something no matter the significance of the game. Derbies are full of passion and you suggesting people are over the top in caring about the outcome of this games seems incredibly misguided: a win over Manchester City will always be a big deal to a Manchester United fan. Its something to joke about between mates in the pub or online, it doesn't matter if it won't matter by the time the season starts, but on this day City have 1 more 90th minute winner to contend with at the hands of United and that will hurt a lot of the hardcore Mancunian City fans no matter how well they try and argue it otherwise.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

A lot of games are forgotten, but all games hold some significance.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Everything that doesn't contain Mario is lacking. Life lacks Mario.
> 
> Definitely a good game to start the season off. *Can't wait for Arsenal/Newcastle on the weekend*.












"Let's have a repeat Tiote!"


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> Just understand though that I never said it was a nothing game, and that I'm not trying to disrespect the spirit of the derby.




In fairness that point was more argued at 'Bananas' and not necessarily at you. I understand why you may not view it as necessarily important compared to a League derby (and I would agree) but I was just trying to state why a Derby will always mean something no matter what setting it takes place in.

As much as I understood why you brought up the Barcelona game, they're not even on City's radar when it comes to United fans. So I just thought comparing a Derby to a pre season game against a team we have less history with was off the mark a bit even though I could see why you brought it up.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Cheik the machine Tiote is still stuck in Ghana with visa problems, he might not even play.

What's Arsenal's probable line-up?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

By far the worst game for Arsenal last season, in so many ways. Everything was just awful. Fucking Phil Dowd. 


@Magsimus - not sure, Verm, RVP and Gibbs may be injured or not so everything's up in the air. I couldn't even make an assumption with those 3 injury scares and the problems with Cesc and Nasri, although it's unlikely Cesc will play any part.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

fux. totally overslept and missed the CS match.



edit: United made 5 subs? What kind of bollocks is this? Why they trying to ruin this glorified friendly!?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I concur with Segunda. Like I was trying to explain to Kiz, I wasn't mad at his post or anything and it didn't hit a nerve with me. All I was trying to say was that I was annoyed with how United played at the end of the first half but that wasn't due to it being for the Community Shield. As I mentioned, it's nice to win it, but it holds no real significance in my opinion. The reason why this match was more important to me than usual was because it was a Manchester derby and on top of that, I wasn't pleased with how United responded going 1-0 down.

I agree, it isn't a big game and can still be perceived as a friendly. However, it was an important game for the United/City fans. If City won, they would boast that the tide was turning in their favour and how they have beat United at Wembley in two successions. For United, it was about getting a small bit of revenge for losing to City at Wembley in the FA Cup Semi Final and being knocked out in the process. 

Usually, I wouldn't care for a Community Shield match, I didn't last year when we won it from Chelsea. However, this year held some importance.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Very happy with today's result, not because it was the community shield (which doesn't mean much really) but because it was against City.

Outside of the last 10-15 minutes of the first half, we looked great and controlled the majority of the game. Concerning De Gea, I was somewhat annoyed with that second goal because really....you should be saving that (and Vidic moved off of Dzeko which certainly didn't help, reminded me of the Champions League final) but he still did okay and made a really nice save later on in the second half from Johnson's shot.

The second United goal was lovely, great short passes between Rooney, Cleverley, Anderson and Nani, who also finished it off great.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I actually lied before when I said I could name all Premier League/Old First Division winners back to 81. I just made a list of who I thought won it every year and checked it on wiki. I got every season right except 1987/88, when I thought Leeds won the First Division. As it happens they actually came 7th in the Second Division that season 8*D What can I say the old noggin ain't perfect. Aside from that mistake, I got all the way back to 78 right when Clough won with Forest, but further back I got all the years Derby won wrong, and it became all a bit of a mess. Still 33/34 back to 1978, I'm having that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i dont think i could name back to 1978 with any sport.

That 2nd united goal was pretty. very nice passing/movement.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Sir Alex clearly watching how Barcelona play. :side:

The goal was great btw.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I just tried to do it with Australian football with A-League/NSL Champions. Given we have a finals system it should make it easier, but I still failed at 2001/02. F'ing Sydney Olympic. I thought Wollongong won it then, lols.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Chelsea's team goal is still better. Can't remember who it was against but it was sublime.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Got 2 wrong back to 74/75; then basically got a load wrong, so I'd say 74/75 is where my knowledge goes to. Didn't get Everton in 84/85 and Liverpool in 81/82. So that's what, 35/37? Not too bad myself.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The 80s is easy if you know the years Everton won it. Otherwise it's just Liverpool the rest of the time,


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










Deluded City.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ :lmao

Is that for real?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Chelsea's team goal is still better. Can't remember who it was against but it was sublime.







?

That was class, but I prefer the United goal today, tbh *vomits again*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That was the one. Both were sublime, and the United goal took more skill to get through all those defenders but it looked like it was a hugely intricate improvisation whereas that Chelsea goal just looks more natural to me, just personal preference.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Plus Drogba was offside.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah I'm with Stringer Chelsea one just seemed much more natural compared to Uniteds. Both are great team goals though no doubt.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Was he for sure offside? The player by Anelka looks to be playing him on.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Was he for sure offside? The player by Anelka looks to be playing him on.


Yeah, he was playing him on. I remember watching it over when it happened.

Just been watching Drogba videos actually. Was kinda depressing, as his time is soon up. I've been saying that Lukaku is the guy to replace Drogba, but I don't think Lukaku or anyone can be the type of player that Drogba is/was. 

I don't think there has been a more complete striker than Drogba. I'm trying to think of things that he does not have, but I can't come up with anything. I guess he could have been a bit more quicker, but even then he isn't/wasn't slow. And his diving used to be pathetic, but he kind of turned that corner around 2006-07.

Guy is/was amazing and I don't think Chelsea fans (not talking about the ones one here) realise how lucky we are/were to have him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Drogba is the definition of a complete striker. Henry was pretty damn complete too though, was still pretty strong and his heading wasn't world class but still quality.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










''Well, what the fuck was that, Roberto?''


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Drogba is my favorite player of all time. Instantly connected with him when he came to Chelsea. It's going to be incredibly hard to see him go.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Evra's a complete cunt. Up to his old tricks within the first 10 minutes.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

his form has dropped dramatically over the past year, got caught out of position today as well, he's lucky it wasnt a league match or he might have been off for that.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Never liked him but up to last year he was one of the best in England, if not Europe.

I don't think his head's there, it all seemed suspicious once he revealed he told Fergie he wanted to leave last season.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Uploaded a video I had made just over a week ago to hype the start of the new season. Made a few tweaks and re-uploaded it earlier. Hope you enjoy. 

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/6907792/p12/


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Chelsea's team goal is still better. Can't remember who it was against but it was sublime.


I really wish this goal didn't come in the Community Shield, would have been GOTS. It was ridiculous play:



















Also - Christiano Smalling > Franz Beckenbauer


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*






0:25 - 0:34






0:58 - 1:11











It was a great goal but Arsenal will score similar ones to it multiple times.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

the movement in that 2nd one was great. made vidic look stupid.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The Nasri goal is good. Nowhere near the Braga one or United's today, though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

just saw the highlights for the match.

dzeko's goal wasnt that fantastic. poor positioning by de gea.
united's first 2 goals were met with ridiculously poor defending. the first one in particular, have to give credit for the passing in the second.
the last goal was just a schoolboy error from kompany. people on city forums calling for his head was disgraceful.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Calling for Kompany's head? Fucking retards :lmao.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That Nasri goal doesn't belong in the conversation.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> I don't think there has been a more complete striker than Drogba.












This man is up there too.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

ruud is hardly 'the complete striker', he was more of a poacher if anything, scored most his goals in the box, you rarely saw him dribble or barge his way past 3 or 4 players. that being said he was a better striker than drogba, just a different type of player. rooney is a better comparison to drogba.

the real complete striker though =


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

True, Ruud didn't take on and beat players often, but when he did, that goal against Fulham is what the result is.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I don't think of Ruud as a complete striker, as Seb said, more of a poacher, but he did develop into a very good targetman at Madrid, and his passing and interplay really came to the fore and his partnership with Raul was a very good one indeed. Great player, but not what I'd consider a complete striker. Ronaldo is more of a complete striker, but his preference was always to play off the shoulder, and when he did drop deep, it was generally to give him more space to run at players rather than to create playmake through passing. His game too was lacking in some areas, notably his heading was average, and his defensive side to his game was never up to much. But his other abilities obviously more than made up for those deficiencies, and he's obviously the best striker I've seen in my time as a football follower.

When I think of complete strikers, I think of guys like Drogba and Batistuta. Really athletic guys that can play the hold up role well, but also have the speed and ability to go past players and play off the shoulder, can pass, shoot, take set-pieces, very good in the air, drift out wide, come deep to create, work hard for the team, ect. Zlatan Ibrahimovic is another guy I'd call a complete striker, and Thierry Henry, although he was similar to Ronaldo in that he was clearly better playing off the shoulder than as a second striker, and wasn't the best in the air.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ronaldo was incredible. He had pace, could dribble past players, had tremendous skill and control of the ball even at a very young age, he scored plenty from long range thanks to his thunderous shot, he was lethal 1v1 as well as being as clinical in the box as say a Ruud, Owen or Shevchenko, he was strong and could muscle players aside, underrated passer of the ball, some of the 1-2's he used to play with Zidane, Figo and Raul at Madrid were brilliant, he also held the ball up well, and is probably the most reliable penalty taker i've ever seen, every penalty he took used to be smashed top left.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Apparently Cleverley has been brought into the england squad for the Holland match to replace Wilshere, good to see another young player being brought into the england team, next it should be jones and smalling called up as well


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> That Nasri goal doesn't belong in the conversation.


The passing ripped you apart, the passing went on for double the length of the video. Vidic was humiliated by the passing. 



Aslong as Wilshere doesn't get played I'm happy.

Ronaldo was jiz worthy in his prime, unreal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I don't think he was humiliated, he was doing what he was supposed to be doing until 2 really smart runs took us apart. One from whoever was up front (can't remember) who ran off to the right and dragged Vidic with him and Nasri ran into the space.

Nice goal, nothing to write home about.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> Apparently Cleverley has been brought into the england squad for the Holland match to replace Wilshere, good to see another young player being brought into the england team, next it should be jones and smalling called up as well


More to the point. Jordan Henderson...U MAD?


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> The passing ripped you apart, the passing went on for double the length of the video. Vidic was humiliated by the passing.


It was a good goal. But nothing like the incredible one touch passing in isolated spaces like the others.

Besides, these were better:






8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Henderson is in the senior squad?















> those counters.


In our prime the ball could be in the back of the net not 10 seconds past it being in our area.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lol england national team. who cares


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

yeah because england are such a great side


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

United were brilliant at counter attacking with Rooney and Ronaldo


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

HENDERSON. 20 million pounds of man right there :side:


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> United were brilliant at counter attacking with Rooney and Ronaldo


As long as I have been watching, that was the most entertaining football I can remember from any season as a United fan. Rooney and Ronaldo were like fucking viagra pills.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

dig the sig RUSH. 

henderson will win us titles u watch :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> dig the sig RUSH.
> 
> henderson will win us titles u watch :side:













HENDERSON, DOWNING and ADAM. The players premirships are built on 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> HENDERSON, DOWNING and ADAM. The players premirships are built on 8*D


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> HENDERSON, DOWNING and ADAM. The players premirships are built on 8*D


Premirships maybe, but not Premierships 8*D


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> HENDERSON, DOWNING and ADAM. The players premirships are built on 8*D


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


>


I love both, but Blackadder is infinitely better than House. One of the greatest shows ever.

Both are better than Jordan Henderson. 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fecking Drake & Josh is better than Jordan Henderson 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The Noble Steed > Henderson


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Henderson > The Simpsons (the early seasons).

HE'S THAT GOOD


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

speaking of hugh laurie, him and stephen fry are hilarious


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Charlie Adam > The Wire. He's world class.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

With all these signings we've forgotten who's really going to lift us another title.










MAXI



Shepard said:


> Premirships maybe, but not Premierships 8*D


you son of a bitch.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lol, van Nistelrooy a 'complete' striker, good joke man.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lol Klebold, Ruud was deceptively a far better all round striker than some give him credit for. He held the ball well and brought others into play, led the line, scored goals for fun, could beat players with the ball at his feet, was good in the air. Sure, he relied on his fantastic predatory instincts more than playing an all round game, but he's largely seen as nothing more than a poacher when really he could do much more.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

What happened to Gunner14?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Does anyone really care? 8*D.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> lol Klebold, Ruud was deceptively a far better all round striker than some give him credit for. He held the ball well and brought others into play, led the line, scored goals for fun, could beat players with the ball at his feet, was good in the air. Sure, he relied on his fantastic predatory instincts more than playing an all round game, but he's largely seen as nothing more than a poacher when really he could do much more.


So you're saying some people under-rate him then?

He was good, I'm not disputing that, but definitely not a complete striker. I mean you can still win the league or Champions League with players like him, as long as you have other players in the team to make it work.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ruud Van Nistelrooy was absolutely a complete striker. With United, he was world class. Got a little overshadowed by the greatness of Henry in the PL though.

One of my favourite games ever:






Fucking quality.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It's flattering to be overshadowed by the king


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I think you're biased. My evidence is that you refused to post the Phil Neville own goal that happened in that game.

Also, that game is void because Roy Keane played in it. He should have been banned for at least a year after what he did to Haalaand a few months earlier. I'd rather not win any trophies ever than have had that piece of shit play for my club.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> It's flattering to be overshadowed by the king


Cantona wasnt playing at that time


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wouldn't call van Nistelrooy a complete striker. A damn good one, but not a complete striker.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ruud was a great striker but compared to guys like Ronaldo & Henry he wasn't as good so it's hard to say he was a complete striker. 

Also quick note, Don't know how much games there are in London this weekend but at this rate I wouldn't bover travel to it if you are :lmao.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'll be streaming the Newcastle game out of harms way, half of the dicks didn't have a clue what's going on and were joining in for fun.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

They are literally just rioting in random areas. Not even just in North anymore it's in South & East too :lmao. I'd be surprised if some Matches don't get cancelled at this rate. Seems very Likely.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Gunner14? Probably gone looking for a forum with intellectuals like himself. This place is far too low-brow for the likes of him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wtf do the south and east know about someone in north London? At least Newcastle is as far away as possible.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

sort of off-topic but what exactly are they rioting over?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Modric going to Chelsea.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Wtf do the south and east know about someone in north London? At least Newcastle is as far away as possible.


Your telling me, I live in South and a couple areas right next to mine have riots going on. Don't see to be stopping at all. Really can see matches being cancelled for safety reasons.



Grubbs89 said:


> sort of off-topic but what exactly are these morons rioting over?


A guy got killed over in North london by Police. He was supposed to be a gangstar or something or maybe innocent but news is hazy atm which let to a lot of unrest in North Lonndon & stupid people began rioting there. Since then a whole bunch of other people in completly different areas just starting rioting for no reason.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Shearer?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

some of the looters are thick as shit, this guy posing next to what he has stolen :no:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ :lmao that pic cracks me up everytime I see it. Bloody idiot


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fucking hell, how stupid can you get?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

There was an awesome image last night of someone carrying a TV through this riot on BBC. What a man.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Only thing Ruud didn't have was pace; he was no slouch but it wasn't a part of his game at all.

According to Four-Four-Two (which I just read), Gotze likes Arsenal. Get Wenger to put a bid in, Stringer. Oh, he likes Barca too, so make sure it is not a public bid.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

If these riots happened in the North-East, Greggs would be the only place to get trashed. We love our pasties us.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

How many Greggs do we have in the city centre again? I think last time I counted it was 10/11, no lie.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The Greggs discussion thread, I approve. Proper northern

Helps that it was founded in Newcastle obviously.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Greggs, thats the new name for this discussion thread...give us northerners a say for once.

also



> London is rioting, burning and being looted. However, the reports of the trophy cabinet at the Emirates Stadium being looted are completely untrue. It was always empty


8*D

@Shepard, i'm not sure. :hmm: 1 in park lane, 1 in blandford street, 3 in The Bridges, 1 next to HSBC. There's a fuckload of them. They're just pop up anywhere, i have a theory that if Greggs got shut down both Sunderland and Newcastle would suffer because we love Corned Beef/Cheese pasties. However, i am accustomed to the steak bake.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*






This needs a mention too if we're on all things northern. I'm a big gravy fan


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Don't forget batter and chips, apparently down South they throw it out and call it "Scraps" can you believe it?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> @Shepard, i'm not sure. :hmm: 1 in park lane, 1 in blandford street, 3 in The Bridges, 1 next to HSBC. There's a fuckload of them. They're just pop up anywhere, i have a theory that if Greggs got shut down both Sunderland and Newcastle would suffer because we love Corned Beef/Cheese pasties. However, i am accustomed to the steak bake.


Theres one by JJB too, I think one by Porterfields though I'm not 100%. I remember doing something for GCSE Geography where we took down all the shops and Greggs was definitely in double figures. And that was 2/3 years back, there'll be more now 8*D
Steak Bake or a Sausage Roll for me, can't be beat. Or a bacon and sausage sarny. There's one in Doxford Park 5 minutes from mine I use every now and then


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

there's a couple on Chester road.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Now lampard has pulled out of the england squad, so the only recognised central midfielders are parker, barry, milner and cleverley


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Chamberlain getting a call up. Book it.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That's Gazza Bazza playing then.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

''Throat infection''. Nice one, Lampard :lmao.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Cleverley & Parker please!

I can't wait to see Cleverley & Wilshere start together with Jones & Smalling at the back in the next year or so. Fuck Gerrard, Lampard, Terry & Ferdinand. It's time to go. They've had more than their fair chances.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Germany, England and Spain be bossing in 4 years.


Joel that is gold.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

There's definitely some great-fantastic British prospects coming through. For England we've got Smalling, Jones, Kelly and Gibbs in defence, along with Richards, Walker and (look away Stringer) Shawcross not being that much older than them either. Then there's Wilshere, McEachran, Cleverley, Albrighton, Rodwell, Henderson in midfield, not forgetting 'established' England seniors like Walcott and Adam Johnson who're still young - as well as youngsters like Barkley at Everton and Morrison at United who have been hyped up. Up front there's Carroll, Welbeck, Sturridge and, if he comes good, Wickham. I definitely think there is at least a good chance of some success, these - to me anyway - look like players who want to play football, not just earn some money.

Wales will be building their team around Bale and Ramsey, which will excite the Welsh more than their annual beauty contest down the local farm. The Scots have Fleck, Bannan and Goodwillie who all seem like they could be a touch better than the likes of Kenny Miller and Kris Boyd.

Oh and let's not forget the Northern Irish who have Johnny Evans. They couldn't get to a World Cup with George Best but Johnny will make them world beaters.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

England have great prospects around 20 years of age but I'm pretty excited about the really young players who have massive potential at ages of around 16 that are already being hyped.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Speaking of Ravel Morrison, it seems his situation has been sorted out as he come on for the last half an hour for the reserves today, as he hasnt played at all this season before today, apparently him and pogba looked a class above everyone else


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ravel Morrison looks like a little cunt with a lot of potential.

England's potential attacking force in 8 years could be mouthwatering if these prospects meet their potential.

Wilshere, McEachran, Morrison, Afobe, Chamberlain, Wickham - and they're just players who are 18 and who knows what other starlets are out there. It looks like Aneke will be representing Nigeria. Frimpong and him going to the ACoN? :no:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Ravel Morrison looks like a little cunt with a lot of potential.


Cunt? Sounds bout right for a Man U Player 8*D


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/08082011/58/premier-league-aguero-debut-scuppered-boots.html



> Manchester City's biggest signing of the summer was unable to make his debut on Sunday because of uncomfortable football boots.
> 
> Argentine star Sergio Aguero, who was brought in from Atletico Madrid at a cost of £38 million, has *been struggling to find a nice, comfy pair of boots since arriving in England, and has regularly been pictured training in a pair of ordinary sneakers*.
> 
> And the Daily Mail reports that his ill-fitting footwear caused blisters so painful that he was forced to remain on the bench during City's 3-2 defeat at the hands of Manchester United in the Community Shield on Sunday.
> 
> Manager Roberto Mancini apparently admitted that Aguero would only have been able to play for a few minutes if he had been brought on.
> 
> Eurosport


:lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Looks like England vs Holland is off


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Post some thoughts on Community shield now

Not important game is still pre season & friendly but 1st time in awhile that been that pumped up for a community shield game & that happy won in. Don’t get me wrong not vital game not overly important, I don’t value it but doesn’t mean I didn’t enjoy it cos really did.

Better team won it, the winning goal shouldn’t of happened, Kompany made mistake & Chicly didn’t help (Honestly don’t understand why mcfc brought him, don’t rate at all one of the players Wenger would been glad is gone this summer imo) But were for most game class above Man City in every area.

1st half to 35-40th min we were never in danger, had control of ball, used well, played some good stuff around box but lacked bit of cutting edge when needed to, either miss placed pass or miss timed run or making wrong decision but still pre season & these decisions will become right once in Prem league games & in form for whole 90 mins. The most pleasing thing was something I said (In June) I thought SAF might try doing in go back to his 4-2-3-1 shape from 06-09 where had revolving front 4, with quick passing inter changing football, counter attacked with great pace, using lot width from wings & with fullbacks pushed on as well, playing 2 offensive CM with energy get up & down the pitch, playing no real no.9 & back 4/CBs slightly higher up pitch to.


in 1st half Carrick & Ando were CM duo with Young LW & Nani RW, Rooney with Welbeck up top, DdG in goal, back 4 from right to left was Smalling, Rio, Vida then Evra.

DdG
Rio Vida
Smalling Evra
Carrick
Ando
Young Nani
Rooney
Welbeck 

With Young & Nani going infield then going down the touch line & both were always on move both Richards & Kolarov had problems dealing with what do & the wingers in front 3 didn’t track back to start off with which meant both Evra & Smalling had free reign down flanks, Milner did track back as game wore on but Mario just stood there on LW so Smalling & Nani were 2 on 1 v Kolarov at times, when the winger/s come inside neither fullback knew if keep with him or track fullback o outside or pass off to CB's but to busy trying figure out what CF pick up or should stay Rooney played slightly off Welbeck, but Rooney picked up space in that gap around back 4 & CM neither mcfc CBs nor CM knew who pick up as Ando was picking up ball & quickly moving in to one front 4 & running off afterwards basically had front 5 & man city players didn’t know who running were, & what do either go in behind, drop off, go through middle, go down wing & got worse when Smalling joined in man city dropped deeper & deeper & nobody from my view was talking to anyone seemed real mess. When got to Man City back 4 though as said final killer move ended as just wasn’t exactly spot on but my feeling was happened sooner later so fast forward to HT & 2-0 down.

Couldn’t believe it, the 1st goal I don’t blame DdG, blame Vida & Rio both let Lescott in through middle & drop deeper & neither challenge cross which was pin point, Silva such class act one fav players to watch even though in Man City shirt cant help but love the way he plays the game. Most interesting thing was I don’t think let heads drop last season when weren’t at OT make real hard work getting back in to the game this time felt different just kept going on so wasn’t worried about being 1-0 down & soon as thought that boom Dzeko scored, I thought at 1st it in corner nothing nobody can do about that but reply shows differently, DdG should of saved it he knows that, Vida should come closers, sloppy to give away but reminded me of Messi in Champions League v us this year, hit low & hard not in corner, quickly taken shot takes VDS by surprise & comes under hand, VDS should stopped it & Evra didn’t close Messi down. How he responded all matters, mistakes happen, get on with it, VDS as said made one in May nobody saying at times glad his going, harsh to criticize De Gea now if anyone knew anything about GK is that mistakes happen to best GK but what sets really good GK apart from rest is how react, was he bothered yes he was, did he let get to him no, he still giving out orders, made good saves, clam as normally is, know didn’t have lot to but easily gone in to hiding, have be patient with him imo is that be one best GK in world in 5-7 years time, his 20 year old, same stick getting just silly more disappointed with MUFC fans calling for head then rival fans (Can bet some stupid Man City fans feel same with Kompany One mistake getting hit labeled by them as worst CB ever).

Moving on 2nd half again didn’t let heads go down, kept going till end, way playing thought if just got final decision right going to score & when score we normally go on roll & can easily get a few as were cutting through Man City with little problem right up until final 3rd.

What changed? Well Rio, Carrick & Vida went off & were replaced by Evans, Cleverley & Jones. What happened in shape went bit like this 

DdG
Smalling Jones Evans Evra
Cleverley Ando
Nani Young
Rooney
Welbeck 

Slightly different but thing was Cleverly offensive minded & not defensive player like Carrick is, Carrick stays & keeps playing moving with simple passes while holding ground, Cleverly passes ball quickly with forwards & follows them like Ando does & did all game then Evans & Jones pushes high up so that space in between CM & CB wasn’t so large as both tried nick in front of Man City front 3, something Jones & Evans were really good at, Jones btw what a player we have taking to mufc fans at weekend & saying future MUFC caption not lying, kid is gold not basing on 1 game as followed him for bit now, but for a CB his footballing brain is wonderful asset his through ball with outside boot from CB to Young was awesome got great reading of game & very quick for CB, both him & Smalling & even Evans not fazed to pass ball around & up field or run with it to aid attack.

Smalling still pushed well on & with Evans & Jones pushed up, Evra pushed up, 2 CM were now joining in ended up at times having anywhere at times from 4 to 8 players in final 3rd, Had Smalling RB, Cleverly & Ando pushing on to support front 4 of Nani, Welbeck, Young & Rooney when either CB come forward ball & again when Rafael come on he to went forward. Could be this way cos of need to win game & needed few goals so pushed so many men forward but not as if not shy do it anyway even when winning 2-0 before under SAF. So be interesting to see what do there as season goes on.

But With Carrick off & Cleverly on now had basically front 6 who always moving & passing quickly & keeping ball & as said Man Cit didn’t know how handle that difference was found killer pass in 2nd half, Young Delivery is crisp & stick by what said that he be good buy for us this season, Smalling finish was class he has come on leaps & bounds in last year 10-12M what bargain.

The 2nd goal was stand up & applause worthy. What been doing all pre season is walking in to opponents net at times, thing with us in this game & last season was everybody on move & everybody passing was quick & soon ball gone went to new position, last season all to static & got down wings & hoped Nani then Toni do something so lack bit cutting edge at times but this game felt had cutting edge back from 06-09, it something Arsenal did in 03/04 & Barca now do is when get in final 3rd everybody moving & passing simple 1 or 2 touch when give it you always moving & do quick enough & clever enough & got enough men forward & can walk it in, so when Smalling pushes on Nani went infield, Cleverley & Ando pushed right on up to 2 CF gave ball to one of front 4 & followed in together then Young kept width to Richards couldn’t come in we outnumbered Man City in center but from there work art MUFC fan or not you be hard done be have most bitter of rivals say that wasn’t class goal. Difference between Barca & rest in those situations is that know how finish moves off with cold as ice finishing. To me clear that even though known to playing football like that in past under SAF he seen that Arsenal & Barca if done right it bloody effective way to score goals, trying tom repeat Barca model & even Arsenal model isn’t going be done 100% but there to be admired & SAF would seen what does when it works, not saying SAF wants to copy Barca/Arsenal but what am saying is never to old to learn new tricks & SAF must seen UCL Wembley final & thought about how good that formula worked vs us if we can use it vs team why cant be effective for us vs Pl sides, Arsenal do something similar but without end product of Barca, we play slightly different to both in that we always play with ton of width so never play always through middle like Barca & Arsenal do but we have some clever players in side, who can use ball well & have razor sharp finishing basically my point is if its a way helping you win games & you feel can use it in your side then why not is my point.

As for 3rd goal, Kompany & Chicly just messed up as said before lack communication there from Man City & lack control, Kompany take blame as should but I happy bet won’t make another mistake for rest year maybe even season. Shit happens get on with it. The finish though is another example of being cold as ice in that area, Nani saying after game when thought about it to begin with he thought chip Hart but cos Hart stayed up he looked around him before hand then knew had enough time to dribble around Hart then slot him before nearest defense could make challenge that to me shows how much his matured as person & player, his 2 goals were taken brilliantly on Sunday & overall performance was fantastic.

MotM - Smalling. No Doubt, deserves his new 5-year deal, kid a natural every time see him he keeps improving at faster rate, RB or CB he looks at home.

Final thoughts - Our (MUFC) squad is unreal the comp for places is insane & quality in depth is a great thing, the balance in whole team is nearly perfect & all is missing atm is 1 more player imo & that’s a creative exp CM/CAM to replace Scholes. On Man City lacked match fitness, lack of talking & Control, wasn’t good from there but early season that got plenty get sorted out there be up there challenging for League Title no doubt. Think that’s it oh actually best & biggest final thought is simply put im so fucking glad Football back on my TV Screen & Cant wait for new Prem league season to start off this weekend.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Looks like Citeh have found "one of those players" yet again. Tevez, Balotelli and now Aguero.

England game being off is good for all English clubs who have players involved. No chance of RVP being injured :no:

United have timed their coup nicely. Jones is definitely their best buy this summer, I wouldn't have got De Gea as a replacement for someone twice his age, I would have got another more experienced keeper to go with him. Young provides good competition for places as well. Will need another striker if Berbatov is leaving.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

How long till we hear "Aguero not happy in England"?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Give it a year.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Following the riots and looting in Tottenham a large number of Scousers are now refusing to travel down for Saturdays Spurs v Everton premiership game, due to fears that all the best stuff has already been stolen. 

8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

These jokes are quality.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

If I said to my Sunday league gaffer that I can't play because my shit boots are causing a bit of havoc on my feet, I'd imagine he'd punch me in the throat.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> 0:25 - 0:34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0:58 - 1:11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great goal but Arsenal will score similar ones to it multiple times.


can't believe that man united was almost three years ago.

time flies. that was the day i really took a liken to Nasri. that fucker.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

predictions for the upcoming season? bold predictions?

- Rooney to lead the league in goals with 32

- Arsenal to finish 2nd, lulz. (BOLD)

- Aston Villa to be relegated.

- Wigan ... no one will give a damn still. 

- Norwich to stay up behind heroic defending from AMERICAN Zak Whitbread. 

that's all for now. more to come.


----------



## Flanny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> predictions for the upcoming season? bold predictions?
> 
> - Rooney to lead the league in goals with 32
> 
> - Arsenal to finish 2nd, lulz. (BOLD)
> 
> *- Aston Villa to be relegated.*
> 
> - Wigan ... no one will give a damn still.
> 
> - Norwich to stay up behind heroic defending from AMERICAN Zak Whitbread.
> 
> that's all for now. more to come.


Not going to happen. Despite not signing many players I don't see us going down. Wolves, Norwich and Swansea will go down.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Prediction: Arsenal will still not have won the European Cup come the end of the season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

- 7th years without a trophy
- Wigan to escape relegation on deadline day 

2 best bets from the season


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

not very bold. :side:

getting mad over sports was talked about in the chatbox ... reminded me of this post I made during the 09/10 season. 

I was already pissed prior to the match due to a shitty day at work. The match itself did no favors..

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/8001105-post2393.html

Hands down, the most upset I ever got over an Arsenal match. Pretty sure this was also the day I stopped thinking we were on Chelsea and Man United's level. Thanks for restoring my faith, Arsene.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

arsenal to get relegated
norwich to win the title
boyata to top score with 89374923874934

am i doing it right?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

first one is realistic. try again.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> - Wigan ... no one will give a damn still.


Pretty much the only certainty every year. Also some good news, Tiote is back in the country (Y)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Not so bold predictions:
- Blackburn, Wolves and Norwich to go down, unless Kean goes early. Guy is amazingly clueless.
- Arsenal to make it furthest in the CL out of any English team, provided they keep Nasri and Cesc.
- Liverpool to win the FA Cup. Woo.
- United to win the league. Boo.
- AVB to get the sack. 8*D



Magsimus said:


> Pretty much the only certainty every year. Also some good news, Tiote is back in the country (Y)


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Not so bold predictions:
> - Blackburn, Wolves and Norwich to go down, unless Kean goes early. Guy is amazingly clueless.
> - Arsenal to make it furthest in the CL out of any English team, provided they keep Nasri and Cesc.
> - Liverpool to win the FA Cup. Woo.
> - United to win the league. Boo.
> *- AVB to get the sack.* 8*D


http://hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/

nearly 49 days and counting :side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Didn't Wigan lose Insomnia? If they did, they're getting relegated.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> not very bold. :side:
> 
> getting mad over sports was talked about in the chatbox ... reminded me of this post I made during the 09/10 season.
> 
> I was already pissed prior to the match due to a shitty day at work. The match itself did no favors..
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/8001105-post2393.html
> 
> Hands down, the most upset I ever got over an Arsenal match. Pretty sure this was also the day I stopped thinking we were on Chelsea and Man United's level. Thanks for restoring my faith, Arsene.


Looking back in that 2009-10 thread was funny. Man Utd fans pissed off with Drogba's offside goal, yet turn a blind eye to Macheda's handball goal. Gotta love those United fans


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wigan are too likable for me to nominate for relegation.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Blackburn to go down
United for the league (sigh)
Arsenal to win a cup 8*D (only to be found out laterof drug enhancers and stripped of cup and banned from the cup for 5 years).

my predictions.....so far, oh 

and Tiote to run wild over my club on the 20th.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> Didn't Wigan lose Insomnia? If they did, they're getting relegated.


Yeah, he's at Villa now.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Tiote just might run wild over the whole league. And by that I mean needlessly kicking everyone in the head/ribs/back of the legs.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Blackburn to go down
> United for the league (sigh)
> Arsenal to win a cup 8*D (only to be found out laterof drug enhancers and stripped of cup and banned from the cup for 5 years).
> 
> my predictions.....so far, oh
> 
> *and Tiote to run wild over my club on the 20th*.


Brave of you to admit, though it is obvious. 

Don't know what you mean Evo, Cheik doesn't commit fouls :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

tiote disgusts de jong with how dirty he is


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

GJ is apparently set to miss the first two games of the season. Personally, I'd like to see Kelly get first go over Flanagan, but Flanagan has been the better of the two over the preseason.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Kelly's still a BEAST. Maybe he'll play either one, and sub.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Brave of you to admit, though it is obvious.
> 
> Don't know what you mean Evo, Cheik doesn't commit fouls :side:


Well you see i'm using reverse psychology here, so by that i mean Wesley "The hardest man in the North East, yes thats right the whole of the North East" Brown will destroy Tiote 8*D.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> not very bold. :side:
> 
> getting mad over sports was talked about in the chatbox ... reminded me of this post I made during the 09/10 season.
> 
> I was already pissed prior to the match due to a shitty day at work. The match itself did no favors..
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/8001105-post2393.html
> 
> Hands down, the most upset I ever got over an Arsenal match. Pretty sure this was also the day I stopped thinking we were on Chelsea and Man United's level. Thanks for restoring my faith, Arsene.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

always :lmao at that


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Oh Hey Stringer


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Our only hope is if Wolves, Wigan, QPR, Swansea & Norwich do worse than us.

Personally I fear for Wigan without N'Zogbia and they don't have Cleverley to fall back on this year either. It's all on Hugo. As much as I like Roberto Martinez I think he has his work cut out this year.

Wolves have some really good players like O'Hara, Hunt, Jarvis, Doyle & Fletcher that can get them goals, and even though they've signed Roger Johnson they'll still have trouble keeping them out.

QPR are reliant on Taarabt but DJ Campbell was a decent signing for them. Defensively though I think they'll get torn apart in some games. They're going to struggle in that sense.

Norwich will be similar to Blackpool. They play the same way and like QPR they don't have a great defence and most of their buys have come from the Championship and League 1. Pilkington, Morison & Bennett have done okay at those levels last year but this is a huge step up. I don't know if they'll be able to cope.

Swansea might be the dark horses though to stay up. They've been well organised and Ashley Williams has a lot of potential at the back. Rangel & Taylor are decent full backs too. Add that to the quality they've got in Sinclair and even Routledge to an extent on the wings, plus Graham's a good goalscorer. I reckon they'll fair the best out of the promoted teams.

As for us, we'll be floating around those sides although I hope we'll be better than three of them. If we don't sign a central midfielder I think we're in deep trouble. We're just going to get dominated in the centre of the park week in week out with Nzonzi & Dunn.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

SUAREZ is back


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

LucasLeiva87 Lucas Leiva
It was nice to see my friend @luis16suarez back training.

LUCAS, what a GUY.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

inb4someonesaysgay

lucas and suarez, deadly partnership 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

those boots are pretty boss


----------



## Saiyan Ryu

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ideally Arsene should have signed 
GK:Steklenburg
LB:Cissohko/Baines/Taiwo
CB:Mertesacker/Jagielka
MF:Young/Downing/Adam
ST:Neymar,


But hey lets just spend 13 million on some 17 year old eh?

Retard/


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Prediction: Arsenal will still not have won the European Cup come the end of the season.


well that would be pretty difficult considering the european cup has been defunct for 20 years


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lolsuarez, trying to look like a man with some facial hair.

You're not foolin' anyone. 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao Jonjo


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Let's see Ladyboy try to grow some facial hair. :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Let's see Ladyboy try to grow some facial hair. :side:


He's too sexy for that.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Let's see Ladyboy try to grow some facial hair. :side:


No arguments there. Just as long as he never bleaches his hair while he's here, I'll consider it a privilege.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Let's see Ladyboy try to grow some facial hair. :side:


Terry prefers him to be _smooth._


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

BIG MAN


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fernando Torres is apparently the latest wife that John Terry has targeted. Word has it that Lampard is pissing himself laughing about the situation.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> Fernando Torres is apparently the latest wife that John Terry has targeted. Word has it that Lampard is pissing himself laughing about the situation.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

McCarthy :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

legit lolled at the last 2.

john, look at this pic of fernando's wife
phwoarr


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The Holloway clip made me laugh.



Seb said:


> well that would be pretty difficult considering the european cup has been defunct for 20 years


Thanks Clive.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*






Whoever made that needs to take a bow, it's fantastic.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Liverpool have cut United's allocation from 3000 to 1900. Fucking cunts.

I've lost track on how many reduced allocations United have now: Spurs, Sunderland, Liverpool, City, Wolves. Villa, Birmingham, Bolton- we get 2300-2700 whilst City get 4600 tickets and Liverpool the full 5k allocation, West Ham reduced our allocation as well.

I hope we stick the away fans in North Stand Tier 3, give a bit back.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Well, putting away fans above home ones might lead to that shit that happened in Italy where fans took individual parts of a moped/scooter into a stadium, put it together and threw it onto the fans below! Crazy stuff.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Segunda Caida said:


> Liverpool have cut United's allocation from 3000 to 1900. Fucking cunts.
> 
> I've lost track on how many reduced allocations United have now: Spurs, Sunderland, Liverpool, City, Wolves. Villa, Birmingham, Bolton- we get 2300-2700 whilst City get 4600 tickets and Liverpool the full 5k allocation, West Ham reduced our allocation as well.
> 
> I hope we stick the away fans in North Stand Tier 3, give a bit back.


All sick of getting outsung.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> :lmao Jonjo


:lmao



Joel said:


>


Super quality.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ryo got his work permit.

Solid.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ read that, nice. Seeing 'Sug Madiq' as the last poster then seeing MD posting is damn distracting atm :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> Ryo got his work permit.
> 
> Solid.


Good news is good.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Riots in Manchester city centre. Called it yesterday, Liverpool to follow.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Riots in Manchester city centre. Called it yesterday, Liverpool to follow.


Liverpool started last night.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Shit got real. Nationwide.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Catch up Stringer!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

England is in fucking chaos. Skangers better not try to start shit over here.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

 Too much to catch up with here, gets worse every day. Just looked it up and it was pretty bad up there too. I be getting even more pissed if the season is held up. Guys are fucking idiots, I get the anger, everyone's angry but if you want to save the community don't destroy it. Good people's businesses have been destroyed for fuck all.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> England is in fucking chaos. Skangers better not try to start shit over here.



Gotta say i am suprised it hasn't kicked off belfast.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It almost kicked off up in Scotland with people planning it on Facebook but police stopped it :lmao

I doubt the whole season will be held up but a few matches have been cancelled and can see a few more happening if it carries on.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

People bossing on BBM organising riots and shit, pretty funny seeing that on BBM. Could see this going on for another week, fucking huge story, more interesting than the NOTW stories anyway.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Gotta say i am suprised it hasn't kicked off belfast.


The thing is, they're well ready for it and used to it. Plus they have water cannons.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Millwall have mobbed up and gone round their area protecting shop owners and local businesses.

For anyone not familiar with Millwall fans, you DON'T fuck with them. Can see many more areas taking this approach in taking the fight to the little scrotes wreaking havoc.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Great to hear that stuff from somewhere like Millwall you KNOW shit won't happen when they are protecting themselves


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It's racial with them. But atleast they are doing stuff.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Millwall :lmao

Fair dos though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah you know shit's fucked up when people from Millwall are protecting you. Still good to hear though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah you know shit's fucked up when people from Millwall are protecting you. Still good to hear though.


It's only gonna make things worse racist ignorant skinheads fighting with the chavs and hoodlums.

Two evils.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> It's only gonna make things worse racist ignorant skinheads fighting with the chavs and hoodlums.
> 
> Two evils.


Heel vs heel, rarely works.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Heel vs heel, rarely works.


Millwall are the CM Punk in this riot.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Millwall are the CM Punk in this riot.


Never knew Punk was racist.










People in southall protecting it.


----------



## Eddie99

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Luis Suarez will be the savior of Liverpool this year


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Say what you want about Millwall but people standing up for there community is exactly what needs to happen, the police can't control this on their own.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Liverpool started last night.


Is it not a full time thing in Liverpool?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Tottenham are mobbing up in Ealing and protecting the streets, West Ham in Hackey and Millwall/Charlton in Eltham. Wonder if the Mancs are the Brummies will be out in force tomorrow trying to put a stop to these tits.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Now that i think about it, perhaps the fans are out in force because SSN said there is a chance games could get called off. Still, massive respect to those fans, and those scousers better behave, i want to go down Liverpool to see hendo cry on saturday


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It would be nice for footy fans of manchester, brum, west brom and wolves to be out in force tomorrow.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Rumour has it United are set to make an appearance. Not a clue on City or the Midlands but Villa vs Birmingham and City vs United could make things worse than they already are.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

you poms should be embarrased about this. pathetic.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Agreed, nothing like this happens here because we're amazing citizens.



JakeC_91 said:


> Now that i think about it, perhaps the fans are out in force because SSN said there is a chance games could get called off. Still, massive respect to those fans, and those scousers better behave, i want to go down Liverpool to see hendo cry on saturday


But you sold him to us, remember? 8*D


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> you poms should be embarrased about this. pathetic.


Yep. Why else do you think I want to get out of this country. Thankfully I live in a part that doesn't see any trouble like this where there's no gangs or scum like those low lifes running riot.

Going to Australia was a huge eye opener. From what I saw society is far better over there and the kids have something called manners. They're not all fat ignorant slobs and I didn't see any 11 year olds pushing prams with **** hanging out of their mouths.

If any Premiership matches are called off because of this I'll be pissed. The England game was a blessing, not that we had any players there. All our players on international duty are off around the world.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Shola signs a new contract until 2014.

:hb


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> you poms should be embarrased about this. pathetic.


Still love England.

Chavs can fucking sack it.


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Yep. Why else do you think I want to get out of this country. Thankfully I live in a part that doesn't see any trouble like this where there's no gangs or scum like those low lifes running riot.
> 
> Going to Australia was a huge eye opener. From what I saw society is far better over there and the kids have something called manners. They're not all fat ignorant slobs and I didn't see any 11 year olds pushing prams with **** hanging out of their mouths.
> 
> If any Premiership matches are called off because of this I'll be pissed. The England game was a blessing, not that we had any players there. All our players on international duty are off around the world.


We have 11 yr olds pushing prams but there usually confined to certain Suburbs.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

campbelltown (where wallaben lives)


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Just a little bit of fun, being thinking about this today, how do you want your team to line up at the weekend? The new season excitement and time off work is getting to me.

Robinson

Salgado - Samba - Givet - Olsson

Nzonzi - Petrovic - Pedersen

Hoillet - - - - - - - - - - - - Formica

Goodwillie​*Subs:* Bunn, Henley, Hanley, Dunn, Emerton, Rochina, Roberts.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

* Krul

Simpson Coloccini S.Taylor Enrique

Tiote

Jonas Cabaye Barton Marveaux

Ba*​
Bench: Harper, Obertan, Williamson, Gosling, Vuckic, Best, Sholaaaaaaaa

Strong side, a lot better than our team for the start of last season. Jonas switching to the right could be good, might fail though since his link up play with Enrique is first class. If it bombs we've got plenty of good options from the bench. Interested to see potential Arsenal teams.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

-------------de Gea-------------
rafael----rio--------vidic----fabio
------cleverley---anderson-------
nani----------------------young
------------rooney-------------
----------Welbeck--------------]


i'd like to see this, but i think ferguson will pick carrick, evra and berbatov over cleverley, fabio and welbeck


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

*De Gea

Smalling - Vidic - Rio - Evra

Nani - Cleverley - Anderson - Young

Rooney - Welbeck*

Virtually same line-up as vs. City, Smalling down the right was a lot better than I expected and he isn't a psychopath like Rafael can be. Evra needs to find some form this season as otherwise I wouldn't bat an eyelid if one of the twins got a chance instead of him. Cleverley seems like a better version of Carrick, just based off the City game.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> Roy Keane says the Premier League title race will be a one-horse race with his old club Manchester United in charge yet again.
> 
> The former Old Trafford skipper says Sir Alex Ferguson's men will top the standings "comfortably" come next May, and has withering criticism for the hopes of Chelsea, Arsenal and Liverpool.
> 
> The Republic of Ireland great believes the only team that can realistically threaten more Old Trafford domination is their bitter local rivals - big-spending Manchester City.
> 
> Keane told The Sun: "Even Sir Alex Ferguson said the other day the league's getting tougher. But I don't think so.
> 
> "If United are really at it, which they will be, they'll win it comfortably. Even last year when United were slipping up, no team was strong enough to take advantage of it."
> 
> Chelsea, with new boss Andre Villas-Boas now at the helm, are seen by many as the biggest threat to United's dominance. But Keane says the Portuguese won't be able to get them to the top of the pile.
> 
> "It's always the players down there, they all seem to self-destruct. *They're big pals one minute and the next you hear they're all bickering with each other and players aren't happy if someone else scores."*
> 
> Keane also gave short shrift to the hopes of Arsenal *("they haven't really bought anybody")* and Liverpool *("in no position to win the league, nowhere near").*
> 
> With those challengers dismissed, it's Roberto Mancini's City who are the only ones left standing as realistic rivals for the Red Devils in Keane's eyes.
> 
> "I don't think the current City group see United as a machine that can't be stopped," he said.
> 
> "Beating United at Wembley was a milestone for them. They've been close to getting results over United in the last few years.
> 
> "When a team is spending that sort of money and bringing in the quality they have, then they are a threat."


I love how he shrugs Arsenal and Liverpool off as afterthoughts .


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Reina
Kelly---Agger-Carragher---Aurellio
Lucas
Henderson-----Adam
Kuyt-----------------Downing
Carroll

Subs: Doni, Flanagan, The Big Greek, Meireles, Maxi, Spearing, Suarez​
Kuyt playing inside costs Meireles/Aqua.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

carrick bagging in 2 consecutive posts? renegate will be all over this.

i would post mine, but what's the point. we'll end up with 4 defensive mids.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

*De Gea

Rafael Ferdinand Jones Fabio

Cleverley Anderson

Nani Rooney Young

Welbeck*​

*Subs:* Lindegaard, Vidic, Smalling, Giggs, Carrick, Berbatov, Owen

A tough one but I definitely want De Gea to start with Anders as our back up goalkeeper. As for the defence, I'd be glad if Rafael and Fabio both gained starts. Rafael is definitely our best option for right back at the moment with his attack up the wings and plus he has been pretty good in defending. He makes the odd mistake but I'd prefer him to start as our right back. I've chosen Fabio over Evra as Evra was hit and miss on Sunday and Fabio was one of the main highlights for United at the end of the last season. Ferdinand had a decent game and I think he should be allowed to captain us going into this match with Jones garnering a spot along side him. Jones is the future for United. Vidic may not like being on the bench but he wasn't in great form on Sunday.

Nani and Young were dangerous on the wings against City and I hope thay start again against West Brom. The partnership of Anderson and Cleverely displayed in the Community Shield and I've love to see them combine together again in this game. Both players like to track back but can also charge forward as soon as we have the ball in midfield.

Rooney can play that number 10 role like he did for the majority of last season and play behind Welbeck. Both can link up play well and with Hernandez out, I can see Welbeck being a very useful back up. Plus, he deserves some game time.

I don't think this will be the team we start with overall but it's a team I think that could perform well against Brom.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> *De Gea
> 
> Rafael Ferdinand Jones Fabio
> 
> Cleverley Anderson
> 
> Nani Rooney Young
> 
> Welbeck*​
> 
> *Subs:* Lindegaard, Vidic, Smalling, Giggs, Carrick, Berbatov, Owen
> 
> A tough one but I definitely want De Gea to start with Anders as our back up goalkeeper. As for the defence, I'd be glad if Rafael and Fabio both gained starts. Rafael is definitely our best option for right back at the moment with his attack up the wings and plus he has been pretty good in defending. He makes the odd mistake but I'd prefer him to start as our right back. I've chosen Fabio over Evra as Evra was hit and miss on Sunday and Fabio was one of the main highlights for United at the end of the last season. Ferdinand had a decent game and I think he should be allowed to captain us going into this match with Jones garnering a spot along side him. Jones is the future for United. Vidic may not like being on the bench but he wasn't in great form on Sunday.
> 
> Nani and Young were dangerous on the wings against City and I hope thay start again against West Brom. The partnership of Anderson and Cleverely displayed in the Community Shield and I've love to see them combine together again in this game. Both players like to track back but can also charge forward as soon as we have the ball in midfield.
> 
> Rooney can play that number 10 role like he did for the majority of last season and play behind Welbeck. Both can link up play well and with Hernandez out, I can see Welbeck being a very useful back up. Plus, he deserves some game time.
> 
> I don't think this will be the team we start with overall but it's a team I think that could perform well against Brom.


Vidic is not getting dropped, nor should he. Like Rooney he's worth playing into form. Probably the best CB in the world, at least for the PL. One dodgy performance is not going to see him dropped for Phil fucking Jones, who I do like, but come on. If it was anyone replacing Vidic it would be Smalling, who is the better prospect right now.

Agree with the rest of the team. Would love to see one of the Da Silva's take over for Evra, who was just awful last season. 

Also doubt he'll play Cleverley over Carrick, not in a tough away game, although I really want him to.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Just a little bit of fun, being thinking about this today, how do you want your team to line up at the weekend?



De Gea - Vidic - Ferdinand
Smalling - Rafael - Evra - Evans - Fabio - Lindegaard
Jones - Giggs - Carrick - Owen - Pogba - Macheda
Nani - Anderson - Young - Welbeck - Cleverley - Berbatov
Rooney
​





I think we can take it to the rioters.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Is Owen further back so he doesn't get injured?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Interesting to see United fans choosing Rafael over Smalling at right back. I know it was only one game but I thought Smalling made that position look his own and was a lot better going forward than I thought he would be. He's certainly a lot better defensively than Rafael.

And yeah, Evra needs to sort himself out but like the guy above said, he's not getting dropped for this game like Vidic, as awful as they both were last week. Jones is a beast though and would be more than an adequate replacement. It's going to hurt so much seeing him on the bench when he could still be with us, just on loan Fergie please and if you need him you can call him back. PLEASE!!!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Tiote, Barton and Smith would fit in Haribo's formation well.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Haaa. I think the team that started in the community shield will be the team Fergie puts out for the opener. 
^Agree with that also that Smalling looks the better prospect right now, he has been top class this year and I think he will keep his place at RB although I'd say thats the position which is most likely to see a change. 
Wouldn't be surprised if he knocked Ferdinand off his spot and I hope it happens as he's the future of the England defence.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Interesting to see United fans choosing Rafael over Smalling at right back. I know it was only one game but I thought Smalling made that position look his own and was a lot better going forward than I thought he would be. He's certainly a lot better defensively than Rafael.
> 
> And yeah, Evra needs to sort himself out but like the guy above said, he's not getting dropped for this game like Vidic, as awful as they both were last week. Jones is a beast though and would be more than an adequate replacement. It's going to hurt so much seeing him on the bench when he could still be with us, just on loan Fergie please and if you need him you can call him back. PLEASE!!!





Vader13 said:


> *De Gea
> 
> Smalling - Vidic - Rio - Evra
> 
> Nani - Cleverley - Anderson - Young
> 
> Rooney - Welbeck*
> 
> Virtually same line-up as vs. City, Smalling down the right was a lot better than I expected and he isn't a psychopath like Rafael can be. Evra needs to find some form this season as otherwise I wouldn't bat an eyelid if one of the twins got a chance instead of him. Cleverley seems like a better version of Carrick, just based off the City game.


*cough*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™;10118424 said:


> Interesting to see United fans choosing Rafael over Smalling at right back. I know it was only one game but I thought Smalling made that position look his own and was a lot better going forward than I thought he would be. He's certainly a lot better defensively than Rafael.
> 
> And yeah, Evra needs to sort himself out but like the guy above said, he's not getting dropped for this game like Vidic, as awful as they both were last week. Jones is a beast though and would be more than an adequate replacement. It's going to hurt so much seeing him on the bench when he could still be with us, just on loan Fergie please and if you need him you can call him back. PLEASE!!!


how can we choose smalling over our new captain :side:










meh i was tempted to go for smalling, but smalling is not going to be a right back in the future, rafael is, i'd prefer rafael to cement his position in the first 11 and get a regular back 4


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Is Owen further back so he doesn't get injured?


Yeah, all the hobbits have been put in the middle for their own safety.

If the game was cancelled our first two games are Spurs and Arsenal. :sad:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> *cough*


I meant to say some United fans. Most of the United teams with the exception of yours don't have Smalling in there at right back. You're very wise my man!


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

My top six prediction:

1. United
2. Chelsea
3. City
4. Arsenal
5. Liverpool
6. Spurs

Got a feeling we will miss out on Champions League again unless we make two great defensive signings before the end of the window. Can't see anyone but United winning the league and expect them to finish top by a decent margin.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

De Gea
Smalling - Rio - Vidic - Evra
Nani - Carrick - Anderson - Young
Berba - Rooney

Lindegaard, Rafael, Jones, Cleverly, Park, Giggs, Welbeck

Valencia will be somewhere if he is fit. As for Fletcher fuck knows.


Top 6 is way to tough to call.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

1. Man Utd
2. Man City
3. Chelsea
4. Arsenal
5. Tottenham
6. Liverpool


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> 1. Man Utd
> 2. Man City
> 3. Chelsea
> 4. Arsenal
> 5. Tottenham
> 6. Liverpool


Liverpool below Spurs? :lmao


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

*Mignolet
WESLEY BROWN-Bramble-Turner-Bardsley
Larsson-Gardner-Cattermole-Colback
Sessegnon
Gyan​*subs:Westwood, Elmo, Wickham, Dong Won, Vaughan, Ferdinand, Richardson


I can see us doing that easily at Anfield. Brown will play RB instead of Elmo since it's more defensive and O'Shea's injured, so Turner will take over at CB. We've played Colback out wide in pre season and apparently he's not put a foot wrong. But we've also dabbled with Larsson playing there too with Elmo playing right wing. It's also nice to have a good bench again with a couple good youth players in the wing, compared to last season where all of our subs were from the youth team.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



MMN said:


> Liverpool below Spurs? :lmao


If i had to do one i would put Pool above arsenal if they lose nasri and cesc and sign a top cb.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

SUAREZ is back in training and could play on Saturday. Really hope he does.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

What's hard to understand about that? There's obviously no clear gulf in quality between the two, Suarez has been playing all summer so he's either going to be completely knackered or in form - I'm hoping for the former. As long as VDV and Bale stay fit I don't see why that is a laughable statement.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

also spurs have brought in a reliable keeper, diarra is rumoured to be coming in, and they are being heavily linked with strikers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I agree people will probably underestimate spurs this season, if they keep modric (or get diarra) and buy a new striker they could easily challenge top 4 you just never know.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

A midfield consisting of Diarra, VDV, Modric (who might not even go) & Bale is better than most. Spurs definitely need work in the full-back positions and an actual top class striker but they're definitely capable of finishing above Liverpool.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I was talking to my mate the other night who's a Spurs fan about Kyle Walker and if he's going to get a chance this season at right back. He did well at Villa at the end of last season and if he gets a chance at Spurs this year ahead of Corluka he might make a difference for them. Assou-Ekotto isn't the best left back in the world but he's not shabby either. They do need a striker though for sure. Dawson & Gallas at the back is more than a good enough partnership with Kaboul too to fall back on.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Walker had a few shockers for Villa last year but he also put in some good performances too - the quality is definitely there, he just needs some consistency.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Tottenham's first team is better than Liverpool's first team and it's not that debatable. If they brung in a quality striker and another top centre back they could finish above Liverpool if they kept the other top players fit too.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



MMN said:


> Liverpool below Spurs? :lmao


_2010-11 English Premier League Table_
1	Manchester United 
2	Chelsea 
3	Manchester City	
4	Arsenal	
*5	Tottenham Hotspur	
6	Liverpool	*

Explain to me what's so funny?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Henderson, Adam and Downing joined, obviously they are running shit now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Like Stringer said Henderson, Adam & Downing are gonna run shit throughout all you mofos :side: 

Nah Spurs have a good shot at getting ahead of us but I reckon we will beat them too it tbh. 

Also before people shit on me about this read the whole comment. Liverpool COULD win the league if they actually put 100% into every match. They only really seem to try against Man U, Chelsea & Arsenal and as people see when we put our all in we can damn near beat anyone but we just don't see to try and don't see that changing which is why only top 4 seems somewhat likely. Essentially we have the same problem Arsenal do but whereas Arsenal fuck up towards the end and slip away we tend to fuck up at the start and end up lagging behind with no chance of catch up.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Can see Liverpool doing ok this season with the signings they have made from January and this summer. 
I doubt Gerrard will come back half the player he was


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Apparently Torres has been injured in the Spain game tonight.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

How badly?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

torres. ha.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Not sure what happened exactly but he said he was having difficulty hearing and was going faint.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Oh. Not ligament damage or anything I guess. Season threatening I think not.



The riots will cost London an estimated £100m to fix. That's double what Chelsea paid for Torres but nowhere near as damaged. 

Thought I'd stick this in here with the riots jokes theme running.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm just gonna assume they'll evaluate him quickly and decide whether or not to play him against Stoke on Sunday.

If he doesn't play, and since Sturridge can't play for 3 games... looks like we could be seeing Lukaku in action on day one.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Concussion. Hernandez will be out for a few weeks yet I think.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Might be a minor concussion or something.

EDIT: Fast typing prick.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Typers gonna type.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ravel morrison is playing for the reserves again for united, according to reports he is playing well, already scored one goal and just had a shot cleared off the line after basically walking past the whole defence. Really hope he gets his act together and gets his chance in the first team this year.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'd do my line up for the weekend, but with barely any new signings, Sturridge suspended and Torres seemingly injured, the team is just the same as last season (before Luiz and Torres arrived).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ramsey apparently picks up calf injury, Arshavin may be injured too. Fuck friendlies. Fuck everyone who thought friendlies were a good idea when the season starts on Saturday.

Pretty hard to do a line up with all the injuries and potential players leaving.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Interesting to see United fans choosing Rafael over Smalling at right back. I know it was only one game but I thought Smalling made that position look his own and was a lot better going forward than I thought he would be. He's certainly a lot better defensively than Rafael.
> 
> And yeah, Evra needs to sort himself out but like the guy above said, he's not getting dropped for this game like Vidic, as awful as they both were last week. Jones is a beast though and would be more than an adequate replacement. It's going to hurt so much seeing him on the bench when he could still be with us, just on loan Fergie please and if you need him you can call him back. PLEASE!!!


Both Da Silva's were absolutely top class last season.

Christiano Smalling is going to be a world class centre back, but I think Fergie has to allow Rafa or Fabio the chance they really deserve to cement their position in the team. Both are quality and very underrated defenders.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> Ravel morrison is playing for the reserves again for united, according to reports he is playing well, already scored one goal and just had a shot cleared off the line after basically walking past the whole defence. Really hope he gets his act together and gets his chance in the first team this year.


Will either be world class or absolutely nothing. Said it all along. Outrageous ability, can do anything.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Morrison will probably be a fuck up, just seems too troubled to put it together consistently for a massive club. Never been keen on either of the Da Silvas but United fans seem to love them. Smalling is top drawer for his age and experience.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Ramsey apparently picks up calf injury, Arshavin may be injured too. Fuck friendlies. Fuck everyone who thought friendlies were a good idea when the season starts on Saturday.
> 
> Pretty hard to do a line up with all the injuries and potential players leaving.


Who the fuck decided it was a good idea to have International friendlies the same week as the new season anyway? Stupid as hell.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Who the fuck decided it was a good idea to have International friendlies the same week as the new season anyway? Stupid as hell.


*F*lippin' *I*diotic *F*ucking *A*rseholes.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Morrison will probably be a fuck up, just seems too troubled to put it together consistently for a massive club. Never been keen on either of the Da Silvas but United fans seem to love them. Smalling is top drawer for his age and experience.


Rafael was absolutely class last season, very consistent too. Both got a bit of a bad reputation for being too rash as teenagers but they were always showing glimpses of top class ability. Rafael especially seemed to cut it out last season and was just brilliant.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™;10119742 said:


> *F*lippin' *I*diotic *F*ucking *A*rseholes.


Offff Course After all.....


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ :lmao



Stringer said:


> Ramsey apparently picks up calf injury, Arshavin may be injured too. Fuck friendlies. Fuck everyone who thought friendlies were a good idea when the season starts on Saturday.
> 
> Pretty hard to do a line up with all the injuries and potential players leaving.




Cabaye gets through unscathed. It's nice not having players good enough for internationals.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> *Morrison will probably be a fuck up, just seems too troubled to put it together consistently for a massive club*. Never been keen on either of the Da Silvas but United fans seem to love them. Smalling is top drawer for his age and experience.


I think his moved in to house with one of the older exp players since March time been trying to get heads down & work hard, kid got all talent just the mental side that missing, think SAF would let many go in the same situation if wasn’t for Morrison high level talent of his age he'd been shown door but SAF wont give up on him just yet.

I hope he pulls head out ass cos sooner he does & realizes what coach staffing, players & manager done for him while working hard he defiantly get his 1st team chance, I’d love nothing more to see him giving run out in Carling Cup this season, but got prove he deserves such chance first, staying out of trouble a good start im hoping things go the way are now & knuckles down from here on out cos I believe if doesn’t very real chance SAF may just cut him lose.

As for Nige question the team Id like to see vs WBA away on Sunday, would be

De Gea
Smalling Vida Jones Rafael
Cleverley Ando
Nani Young
Rooney
Welbeck

Subs: Anders, Fabio, Rio, Carrick, Giggs, Berba & Evra

But feel Team we will actually see play face West Brown will be

De Gea
Smalling Vida Rio Evra 
Ando Carrick
Nani Rooney Young
Berba

Subs: Anders, Rafael, Jones, Giggs, Cleverly, Welbeck & Fletch


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Hopefully some injured players have recovered for the Newcastle game Mags  Like Diaby :side:

FIFA are making me rage more and more by the week. I expect a massive backlash sooner or later. Most things they do just makes me say "WHY?"


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Diaby is my favorite Arsenal player. Mainly because I'm certain he has no brain cells.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Diaby is a fucking dick, I wanted to beat the shit out of him following *that Barton incident* he should have known he was a cunt and not to bite back at the prick.

Twitter going mad that Lionel is coming to us in a swap deal involving Cesc and Squilacci, Messi wants to be here in time to rip up the North East, average replacement.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Thats before Arsenal face Stoke off course & HUTH makes him his bitch :agree:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I just thought I'd acknowledge my team selection. Like I said, I don't see it happening and the reason why I picked Jones over Vidic was for fun. It was the team I'd like to see put forward for the West Brom game. I don't see Vidic being dropped to the bench and I don't see Jones being picked over him. I just picked Jones as he's impressed me over pre-season and in the Community Shield while Vidic hasn't looked as sharp.

That doesn't take away my thoughts on Vidic though; I still think he's one of the best centre backs in the Premier League along with Kompany. Vidic is a rock.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Vidic and Kompany are both awesome. Would take Kompany first though for Arsenal. Amazing he was only 6 million and barring Tevez has been their best player compared to some of the poor players bought for 5 times that fee.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Assuming Torres can't play

Cech

Ivanovic - David Luiz/Alex - Terry - Cole

Mikel - Ramires - Lampard

Anelka - Drogba - Kalou​
Lukaku, Malouda, and Benayoun to come on as substitutes. Sure wish Sturridge didn't have a 3-game suspension and Torres wasn't out. Maybe he won't be.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



haribo said:


> De Gea - Vidic - Ferdinand
> Smalling - Rafael - Evra - Evans - Fabio - Lindegaard
> Jones - Giggs - Carrick - Owen - Pogba - Macheda
> Nani - Anderson - Young - Welbeck - Cleverley - Berbatov
> Rooney
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can take it to the rioters.


I assume Captain Rafael will lead the charges?



Stringer said:


> Ramsey apparently picks up calf injury, Arshavin may be injured too. Fuck friendlies. Fuck everyone who thought friendlies were a good idea when the season starts on Saturday.
> 
> Pretty hard to do a line up with all the injuries and potential players leaving.


And you laughed at Kenny signing English players. Turns out he could just see into the future. 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Aquilani scored for Italy against the world champions Spain. 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i'd like to do a full table prediction ... but after getting 3/20 right last season, i do not want to show off too much my instinctual prediction prowess.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Spurs v Everton is off, not really surprising


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Not-d...se-youre-not-a-fucking-retard/233928236646241

seems fitting


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

United beat me too it but yeah Just saw on SSN that Spurs V Everton has been called off due to the riots. Not surprising but huge shame they decided to do that. Hopefully more games don't get called off too.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Mixed feelings, on one hand I'm glad we'll start our season against QPR rather than Spurs, but I'm still disappointed that I won't be able to go now, it'll be rearrange for a midweek so I won't make it because of work


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Just a little bit of fun, being thinking about this today, how do you want your team to line up at the weekend? The new season excitement and time off work is getting to me.


A little late to the party but:

Given

Cuellar - Dunne - Clark - Warnock

Petrov - Makoun

Albrighton - - - - - - - - - - - - N'Zogbia

Agbonlahor
----------Bent​
*Subs:* Guzan, Collins, Young, Ireland, Bannan, Heskey, Delfouneso.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Reina

Kelly - Carragher - Agger - Aurelio


-----------Lucas-----Adam------

Suarez-------Aquilani-----Downing

------------Carroll

Subs: Doni, Kuyt, Maxi, Flanagan, Enrique (assuming he's bought), Skrtel, Meireles. 

probaly won't happen but yeah


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> A little late to the party but:
> 
> Given
> 
> Cuellar - Dunne - Clark - Warnock
> 
> Petrov - Makoun
> 
> Albrighton - - - - - - - - - - - - N'Zogbia
> 
> Agbonlahor
> ----------Bent​
> *Subs:* Guzan, Collins, Young, Ireland, Bannan, Heskey, Delfouneso.


Surely a joke team. How can you start that dud Bent over EMILE FUCKING HESKEY?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

if you aint playin heskey son, then you aint playin to win


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Surely a joke team. How can you start that dud Bent over EMILE FUCKING HESKEY?


Agreed. I was trolling, you'd have to be a Skylit Drive with a case of VersaEmerge to not pick Heskey in any side.

:side:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

De Gea

Rafael Ferdinand Vidic Evra

Nani Carrick Anderson Young

Rooney

Berbatov​
Subs: Lindegaard, Smalling, Evans, Welbeck, Cleverley, Giggs, Park


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

thats wallaben's preferred side as well Rene


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

shouldn't he be watching the coca cola championship for his main team LEEDS


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

is brisbane playing in the premier league this season?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> thats wallaben's preferred side as well Rene


Reney doesn't have Canderson in the middle.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Lacking Berbnandez up front too


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

To the Villa fan(s), I noticed you put Dunne in your team but do you not think that Collins is a better defender? I saw quite a few Villa games last year (they're my 2nd team) and he was a much better player and was constantly a goal threat too. Agree or disagree?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Collins is the type of defender that will either dominate and have a monster game, or be torn to pieces. There's not much middle ground for him. Collins is beastly in the air, but I certainly think he can be got at with direct running at him. I'd personally prefer Dunne to him.

Not a Villa fan btw, but I do have a mate who follows them closely, and I'm sure he'd echo what I just said.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'd have said the same thing before last season but Collins was much more dependable than Dunne was. I'd argue against your point of there being no middle ground, taking last season into account, as he was one of Villa's best players (not in an attacking position) - bar the odd fuck up, of course.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Of course it's not Wallabens side, it's lacking KALOUDA.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Balotelli will have his breakthrough season this year, and be the biggest twat in the world in his success.

Does anyone else think blackburn are relegation fodder this term ?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fuck you Arsene.

20) Norwich
19) Swansea 
18) Wigan
17) QPR
16) Blackburn
15) West Brom

Fuck you Arsene

14) Wolves
13) Bolton
12) Fulham
11) Aston Villa
10) Everton
9) Newcastle
8) Sunderland
7) Stoke City
6) Spurs

Fuck off, Arsene.
5) Arsenal
Fuck off.

4) SUAREZ
3) Chelsea
2) Man City
1) Man United

boom.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Mikey, did you make your name awful to coincide with a possibly awful Arsenal season?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

No, he changed his name to something revolutionary and amazing to co-incide with Arsenal's season.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Mikey, did you make your name awful to coincide with a possibly awful Arsenal season?


nah. if i was going that route, it'd be to coincide with upcoming chelsea season of doom.

3rd place!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

http://themondaysupplement.co.uk/br...carry-on-looting-plea-to-people-of-liverpool/

and

http://themondaysupplement.co.uk/headline/man-city-launch-huge-transfer-raid-on-everton/

:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Moyes Bringing the Lulz :lmao


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



NostalgicDave said:


> Does anyone else think blackburn are relegation fodder this term ?


At the very least we'll be around the lower portion of the bottom half. I said the other day that there are 5 other sides that will struggle maybe even Bolton if they don't get another striker to replace Elmander or Sturridge. Big Kev can't do it all alone, and with both Lee & Holden out along with some tricky opening games, they could well find themselves in trouble.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> To the Villa fan(s), I noticed you put Dunne in your team but do you not think that Collins is a better defender? I saw quite a few Villa games last year (they're my 2nd team) and he was a much better player and was constantly a goal threat too. Agree or disagree?


I've seen battleships turn faster than both of them.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

To be fair, there's little pace throughout the entire squad. They've all given their pace to Agbonlahor.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Agbonlahor is actually quite slow...






Love you man.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Bolton sign Tuncay on season-long loan from Wolfsburg.

Tuncay back again eh?

Blackburn striker Nikola Kalinic has joined Ukrainian side Dnipro.

QPR sign Brazilian DF Bruno Perone on a free. His last club was Tombense. 

Northern Irish DF George McCartney joins West Ham (again) on loan from Sunderland

Jose Enrique - Liverpool 5.5m 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I can see Fabio going a whole year uninjured now that we have another good left back. :side:

To continue on with the bagging of you poms in relation to the riots: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dear-...cts-Yours-sincerely-Australia/201901396530758

I laughed. 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

CARRAGHER with the mad skills


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It only took him till he was 33 to pull it off, not bad for a scouse 8*D.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He'll be running through the United defence like SUAREZ in no time. :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> He'll be running through the United defence like SUAREZ in no time. :side:


the BIG GREEK is still a work in progress


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

1 day to go, can't wait to be back at St James' tomorrow (Y)


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

pretty exciting.

too bad spurs/everton was postponed. i was looking forward to that.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> To the Villa fan(s), I noticed you put Dunne in your team but do you not think that Collins is a better defender? I saw quite a few Villa games last year (they're my 2nd team) and he was a much better player and was constantly a goal threat too. Agree or disagree?


I think Dunne is a better player, last season I think he didn't get along with Houllier and his performances suffer. I think Dunne is a better defensive leader too, not saying that Collins is a bad player because he isn't. Collins did score a few last season which is good but over his time at Villa Dunne has also headed in a few goals also.




King Kenny said:


> CARRAGHER with the mad skills


Kuyt even gives up defending after that as he realises Carraghers talent is too great for him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

what a mess this lineup will be for Arsenal in roughly 32 hours.

Is this injury list accurate: Van Persie, Walcott, Wilshere, Ramsey, Diaby, Gibbs, Vermaelen? Plus no Nasri and Fabregas. Expecting to see this lineup ...

gk - Sczesny

rb - sagna
cb - djourou
cb - koscielsny
lb - traore

dcm - song
rcm - rosicky
lcm - ??????? (no clue who can take this spot)

lw - arshavin
st - chamakh
rw - gervinho

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugggggghhhhhhhhh. i need to bRUSH up on my spellings.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wilshre and Diaby out. Vermaelen and Walcott in. van Persie has fitness test. Midfield is seriously lacking now without Cesc/Nasri/Wilshere/Ramsey.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










Ireland, Herd and Makoun going gangsta, watch out Fulham.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

pretty sure we'll go Song/Rosicky/Frimpong.

GROSS. 

Arsene, this would be a good match to abandon the 4-3-3. You dont have the players for it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Stringer, your starting lineup for the Newcastle game now that you know who's unavailable (not sure if you posted one earlier)?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i already gave you mine. what more do you need!?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yours didn't even have a full team. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

that's all we'll need against those losers from Newcastle. :side: 


gk - sczesny

rb - sagna
cb - djourou 
cb - koscielsny
lb - vermaelen

dcm - song
rcm - rosicky
lcm - frimpong

lw - arshavin (i assume that theo isn't up to fitness to start)
st - van persie
rw - gervinho


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> that's all we'll need against those losers from Newcastle. :side:
> 
> 
> gk - sczesny
> 
> rb - sagna
> cb - djourou
> cb - koscielsny
> lb - vermaelen
> 
> dcm - song
> rcm - rosicky
> lcm - frimpong
> 
> lw - arshavin (i assume that theo isn't up to fitness to start)
> st - van persie
> rw - gervinho


To be honest that doesn't look like a strong team, the defense and keeper are your main concerns.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> that's all we'll need against those losers from Newcastle. :side:
> 
> 
> gk - sczesny
> 
> rb - sagna
> cb - djourou
> cb - koscielsny
> lb - vermaelen
> 
> dcm - song
> rcm - rosicky
> lcm - frimpong
> 
> lw - arshavin (i assume that theo isn't up to fitness to start)
> st - van persie
> rw - gervinho


so basically you need a goalkeeper, a centre back, a left back (so vermaelen can move back into the centre), and some sort of midfielder in replacement of fabregas.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I fancy our midfield to boss it with that line-up. Feel good about this game now.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/football_focus/14387584.stm



> This season, BBC Sport football expert Mark Lawrenson will pit his wits against a new guest each week.
> 
> Pulp Fiction actor Samuel L Jackson is the first challenger to predict the results for the first round of Premier League matches.
> 
> Jackson, famed for elaborate speeches by some of his characters, is tipping newly promoted Swansea City to cause an upset at title hopefuls Manchester City, and will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger if any of you disagree with him.


Greatness


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> CARRAGHER with the mad skills


He got around Kuyt that's no big deal.

Anyway:



















This film might be crap btw, I haven't seen it.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



steamed hams said:


> This film might be crap btw, I haven't seen it.


It has the guy that played 006 in Goldeneye in it, has to be worth watching for that.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Stringer, your starting lineup for the Newcastle game now that you know who's unavailable (not sure if you posted one earlier)?



Chezzer

Sagna - Vermaelen - Koscielny - Traore

Song 

Rosicky - Ramsey

Arshavin - RVP - Walcott​

Should deal with Newcastle comfortably.

I feel this year is make or break for Arsene. This transfer windows looks the beginning of the end for him and unless top players are brought in there will be serious questions of where his future will lay. This situation isn't exactly ideal the day before the Premier League starts, we better pray new signings gel.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Chezzer
> 
> Sagna - Vermaelen - Koscielny - Traore
> 
> Song
> 
> Rosicky - Ramsey
> 
> Arshavin - RVP - Walcott​
> 
> Should deal with Newcastle comfortably.
> 
> I feel this year is make or break for Arsene. This transfer windows looks the beginning of the end for him and unless top players are brought in there will be serious questions of where his future will lay. This situation isn't exactly ideal the day before the Premier League starts, we better pray new signings gel.


Off topic but you don't need a "Listen, fuckhead" avatar, you need a "come at me bro" one with this picture:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

apparently paul pogba might be part of the team which travels to west brom on sunday, he might get a place on the bench, will be interesting to see if he can step it up.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

TIOTE will boss the fuck out of Arsenal.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Chezzer
> 
> Sagna - Vermaelen - Koscielny - Traore
> 
> Song
> 
> Rosicky - Ramsey
> 
> Arshavin - RVP - Walcott​
> 
> Should deal with Newcastle comfortably.
> 
> I feel this year is make or break for Arsene. This transfer windows looks the beginning of the end for him and unless top players are brought in there will be serious questions of where his future will lay. This situation isn't exactly ideal the day before the Premier League starts, we better pray new signings gel.


Surprised at Arshavin over Gervinho considering your midfield isn't at its best, and I think the extra energy Gervinho brings could help that out. Plus I thought most Arsenal fans were sick of Arshavin after last season.

Newcastle/Arsenal actually become a whole lot more interesting thanks to the whole Fab/Nasri situation. I still expect Arsenal to win, but it'll be a tough game.



King Kenny said:


> TIOTE will boss the fuck out of Arsenal.


I wonder who he's going to kick the shit out of to pick up his first yellow for the season. I'll have a guess and say Ramsey.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

24 hours and 33 mins to go. can't fucking wait.

TIOTE will kick the whole team and Stringer will come on here talking about how Arsenal players are targeted.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I can't wait for the new season either, I always love the early match times for us this time of year.

By the way, how the fuck do you have over 6,000 credits already Kenny?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> I can't wait for the new season either, I always love the early match times for us this time of year.
> 
> By the way, how the fuck do you have over 6,000 credits already Kenny?


I'd say its 1) based on my current postcount and 2) ive posted abit since they reset it


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> 24 hours and 33 mins to go. can't fucking wait.


So you can get bossed by us? 8*D loljk 2-0 to you 

Arsenal should have enough to not lose to Newc, but I can see the mags getting a draw, especially at their place.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Shepard said:


> So you can get bossed by us? 8*D loljk 2-0 to you
> 
> Arsenal should have enough to not lose to Newc, but I can see the mags getting a draw, especially at their place.


I'm expecting a beachball. :side:

Hopefully we pick up the win tomorrow. 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Off topic but you don't need a "Listen, fuckhead" avatar, you need a "come at me bro" one with this picture:














@BULK - Arsh is settled in and has looked good in pre-season. I would bring Gervinho on later in the game to inject some more energy into the team. 

Then bring on 3 of our super quality signings :lmao In all honesty AOC may get a place on the bench and if we are winning he may get a few minutes to impress.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

another waste of space

Degen: Ordeal in Liverpool Will Soon Be Over

The former Swiss national team player Philipp Degen has became a problem child in Liverpool. For the "Reds" at the moment there is the defender's salary (reportedly about four million francs per year). Since his move to Liverpool in August 2008, the ex-Basel player has only played 13 times for the traditional club. In addition to the strong competition, several injuries (rib and metatarsal fractures) and mononucleosis during his loan to VfB Stuttgart have made sure that the now 28-year-olds career in the Premier League could never really take hold. Early 2011 [also saw] a hernia [problem from which he] has just recovered.

The ex-Basel player still has a contract until summer 2012. But it's an open secret that the "Reds" would prefer to end this earlier. Lately, his name has became increasingly associated with the Young Boys Berne. A move to the capital would certainly not be the worst solution. His mentor at Basel and Stuttgart, Christian Gross, is now on the sidelines [at Young Boys]. But for the moment only one issue is important: "My only wish is to be back on the pitch and finally to be healthy."

Link:- http://www.sport.sf.tv/Nachrichten/...rou-Senderos-Co.-Vom-Lazarett-ins-Rampenlicht

Also:

In a Commoli interview:

And are there likely to be any departures?

Yes, it is possible. As I've said before, some players would like to have more minutes and game time. We've had a few approaches for players, so it's something we will look at.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=819az1JEL_Y&feature=player_embedded

Lukaku looking MASSIVE.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Goodness, Lukaku does look huge.

And Stringer, gotta say I'm surprised at you leaving Gervinho out even though you already explained why. Honestly, after RVP, that guy is probably your best player.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

RVP has scored in his last 9 away games.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Amazingly psyched. No more sleeps until the start of the prem now, woooooooooooooo. Can't wait for us to go out and get pummeled to kill my excitement. :side:



steamed hams said:


> RVP has scored in his last 9 away games.


That streak will be broken when he gets injured at an away game before he can score.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Pummeled by Sunderland? Fuck that. HENDO to the rescue.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Amazingly psyched. No more sleeps until the start of the prem now, woooooooooooooo. Can't wait for us to go out and get pummeled to kill my excitement. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> That streak will be broken when he gets injured at an away game before he can score.


Hmm Arsenal don't come to Villa Park until the 21st of December, unlikely that we will be the ones to break the streak.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The BBC has two hour long podcasts to preview the season, it should be a decent listen, both are on itunes. I don't know how to post the links here.



Samuel L. Jackson's video predictions for this weekends fixtures: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14508119.stm


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

they had some goals of the season thing on foxtel before too


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> Pummeled by Sunderland? Fuck that. HENDO to the rescue.


It's gon happen bro, I can feel it. Fuck HENDO, CATTS will break him 3 minutes in, before being sent off again. :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










*Come At Me Bro!*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Lucas will boss the game. 8*D

then you factor in if/when SUAREZ comes on.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Samuel L. Jackson is a Liverpool fan? SOUND!

Aquilani to dominate (if he plays)


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

got a feeling he's not playing, apparently he's out

if he is playing though, i hope we line up like this:

Reina
Kelly Carra Agger Enrique
Lucas Adam
Suarez Aquilani Downing
Carroll

if not, kuyt in


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I wish Lukaku would hurry up and sign already so that we can use him against Stoke. Dunno what's going on over there, but he's been training with the team even though he hasn't signed.

I also wish we could use Sturridge against Stoke. He, Drogba, and Torres are all in form right now.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Torres is in form?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

pre-season form based on scoring a few goals i guess.

also






PUMPED


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Cheers Kenny - great vid. Just hours now!


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

First accumulator of the season on now, now I'm excited 8*D even if I did take liverpool to win...


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> got a feeling he's not playing, apparently he's out
> 
> if he is playing though, i hope we line up like this:
> 
> Reina
> Kelly Carra Agger Enrique
> Lucas Adam
> Suarez Aquilani Downing
> Carroll
> 
> if not, kuyt in


Enrique defo cleared to play? Thought he wouldn't start till next week.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i'd say he'd be on the bench. can't see us starting him straight away without training much with the side.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah, pre-season form. He did very well.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

@chaingang, RUSH. 
he went through a pre-season at newcastle, he's fit enough. plus apparently aurelio is injured again...ugh. 

i'll have another look and see if the line up has been posted.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> got a feeling he's not playing, apparently he's out
> 
> if he is playing though, i hope we line up like this:
> 
> Reina
> Kelly Carra Agger Enrique
> Lucas Adam
> Suarez Aquilani Downing
> Carroll
> 
> if not, kuyt in


Aurelio over Enrique and Hendo over Aquilani. Lucas behind a midfield duo of Adam and Hendo. Probably Kuyt over Suarez too, because I can't see Suarez starting.



King Kenny said:


> @chaingang, RUSH.
> he went through a pre-season at newcastle, he's fit enough. plus apparently aurelio is injured again...ugh.
> 
> i'll have another look and see if the line up has been posted.


Fairly sure that was just a twitter rumour. I hope it was.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i'm not talking about his fitness, more that he just hasn't trained much/if at all with us.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Pretty much what RUSH said. Because he only completed the signing yesterday would be strange to see him thrown straight into the deepend. Probably let him settle into the club first.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yesterday:

LiverpoolFC
@LFC5timesNews
Confirmed Jay Spearing & Luis Suarez start vs Sunderland. 

:side:

but yeah yours looks more likely bulk

also:

Enrique preparing early for Manchester City/De Jong


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

My Premier League predictions for this weekend, whats everybody elses btw?

*Saturdays Fixtures:*

Blackburn 2-2 Wolverhampton 

Fulham 2-1 Aston Villa 

Liverpool 2-2 Sunderland 

QPR 2-4 Bolton 

Tottenham v Everton (match called off)

Wigan 1-3 Norwich 

Newcastle 2-1 Arsenal 

*Sunday Fixtures:*

Stoke 1-1 Chelsea 

West Brom 1-3 Man Utd 

*Monday Night Fixture:*

Man City 3 - 2 Swansea 

The opening weeks of Prem League are really hard to predict not clear cut in anyway & with just how competitive league is from top to bottom this year there no such thing as an easy game anymore, expecting a fair few shocks this weekend.

I know people normally do final League predictions before season starts but I won’t be doing that until Transfer window closed so I can get little bit of better judge of what going on.

Can’t wait for Prem League to start up again


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> I wish Lukaku would hurry up and sign already so that we can use him against Stoke. Dunno what's going on over there, but he's been training with the team even though he hasn't signed.
> 
> I also wish we could use Sturridge against Stoke. He, Drogba, and Torres are all in form right now.


Lukaku won't be thrown in like that. He'll have his debut at Stamford Bridge, when the game is wrapped up, so that they would be no pressure on him.

Really wish we were playing today :sad:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> LiverpoolFC
> @LFC5timesNews
> Confirmed Jay Spearing & Luis Suarez start vs Sunderland.
> 
> :side:
> 
> but yeah yours looks more likely bulk
> 
> also:
> 
> Enrique preparing early for Manchester City/De Jong


:lmao

A few Arsenal players should go dressed up like that for TIOTE.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Some of the comments about Arsenal from the pundits on Soccer Saturday are more laughable than what people say on here. Stelling asking the question if we are a big club still was a highlight :lmao 

Prediction for today is that we will go 2-0 up and then implode thanks to our weak mentality and loose 3-2.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

repeat of the 4-4 would do nicely. 

TIOTE


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lol Stelling asked if we were a big club? fpalm

3-1 me thinks.

Hopefully this season we realise no games are easy and that when we get ahead by 1 or 2 goals don't try to play flashy football all the time and finish games off.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Dirk_18_Kuyt Dirk Kuyt 
After 5 weeks of pre season more then ready for today's game against sunderland!! Come on liverpool!!!

DIRK THE MAN KUYT


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










Come on Big man! 

:lmao at Arsenal not being a big club anymore.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

2-0 is my real prediction :side: Should still boss the midfield and are attacking options are good enough.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

People are underrating us a bit this season, I see why some people may think we may not get top 4, but I still think if we get a top class centre back and some midfield replacements we look to be in better shape than this time last season. People thinking we are going to finish 6th and still struggle to get 6th are completely laughable.

Chezzer is a better keeper than Almunia and will only improve this season. Our centre backs know each other and have a full season of experience under their belts, Ramsey is fit and ready to go, Wilshere has advanced a lot and RVP is ready to go and has stayed relatively injury free lately for him. We have added Gervinho too which gives us some more options in attack.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> People are underrating us a bit this season, I see why some people may think we may not get top 4, but I still think *if we get a top class centre back and some midfield replacements* we look to be in better shape than this time last season. People thinking we are going to finish 6th and still struggle to get 6th are completely laughable.


But then Arsene doesn't seem to want to spend money for players he doesn't seem worthy enough to be worth the price tag. To get world class replacements your gonna have to spend big and he doesn't seem to want to spend big. 

You will get top 6 no doubt but not sure about top 4. I don't see how people are ruling us out either despite the fact that are squad is more well rounded. Much more well rounded right now that Arsenal tbh.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

stevehothersall #liverpool #LFC wild gamble on team .....Pepe Kelly Carra Agger Aurelio Kuyt Spearing Adam Downing Carroll Suarez.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsene knows he needs another centre back and looks to be in for some good ones though. Wenger knows Cesc and Nasri are big players for us and even went as far as saying we don't have any big players without them so he must know they need replacements, I just don't know what runs through his head sometimes.

Liverpool have improved their squad but I just think their first XI just doesn't even compare with the other top 4 clubs, although they have more depth than our squad.


Could actually see Sunderland getting a draw with that 'Pool line up.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

thing is, we don't really have a "first xi", and neither do most teams now with improved squad depth. 

there are certain starters yes, but not a whole team. 

only my opinion though (until a team is winning and will be used more)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The big thing with Liverpool is that they aren't in Europe, and while that isn't brilliant in financial terms it means that their already solid squad won't be stretched travelling all around Europe in the Europa League. That's a big advantage as they will always have fresh players and if you couple that with a good squad that is ever improving that is a template for success, even if I don't agree with their signings this summer.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Arsene knows he needs another centre back and looks to be in for some good ones though. Wenger knows Cesc and Nasri are big players for us and even went as far as saying we don't have any big players without them so he must know they need replacements, I just don't know what runs through his head sometimes.
> 
> Liverpool have improved their squad but I just think their first XI just doesn't even compare with the other top 4 clubs, although they have more depth than our squad.
> 
> 
> Could actually see Sunderland getting a draw with that 'Pool line up.


Arsene knows it but again he just seems to feel that he should bid for what he feels the player is worth not what the club feels he is worth which I why I question if you guys will get a world class CB. Wegner just doesn't seem to want to go out and spend £20m on a player he doesn't deem worthy of the price tag. 

Also like KK Said what exactly is our first XI? 

*Reina 

Johnson - Carra - Agger - Enrique

Gerrard - Lucas - Adam 

Suarez - Carroll - Downing​*
Maybe that?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I don't know whether having a birthday is a blessing or a curse today. It could make a great day even better or a great day feel like shit, but I could still drown my sorrows tonight. DON'T MAKE ME DEPRESSED ARSENAL.

@Chain - that looks like how I would set up your XI.

4 hours now


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Arsene knows it but again he just seems to feel that he should bid for what he feels the player is worth not what the club feels he is worth which I why I question if you guys will get a world class CB. Wegner just doesn't seem to want to go out and spend £20m on a player he doesn't deem worthy of the price tag.
> 
> Also like KK Said what exactly is our first XI?
> 
> *Reina
> 
> Johnson - Carra - Agger - Enrique
> 
> Gerrard - Lucas - Adam
> 
> Suarez - Carroll - Downing​*
> Maybe that?


Yeah, pretty much that with possible inclusion of Meireles over Adam. 

with that first xi, bench would be Doni, Kelly, Skrtel (or Cahill if bought), Aurelio, Kuyt, Hendo, and one of Maxi/Meireles/Aquilani

then you have Flanagan, Robinson, Shelvey, Spearing, the other two of Maxi, Meireles, Aquilani, etc.

squad depth looking good.

edit - :hb STRINGER


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:hb


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

someone posted this on a forum and is reliable

Reina
Flannigan
Agger
Carra
Enrique
henderson 
lucas
adam
downing
suarez
carroll

strange, but yeah.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

TIOTE is going to hack down your birthday 8*D


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*






Got me excited for today even more

:hb Stringer btw


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Hope you have an awful birthday, Stringer. Seriously.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Tiote to cause Birthday Terror 8*D

Nah seriously :hb Stringer


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Little Rafael out got dislocated shoulder so isn’t involved in the game

DdG
Smalling Rio Vida Evra
Ando Cleverley
Nani Rooney Young
Welbeck

4-2-3-1/4-2-4 Shape On Sunday vs WBA I believe

Subs: Anders, Fabio, Jones, Carrick, Giggs, Park & Berba

Think that way go on Sunday afternoon, Rotating front 4 always on move never standing still, slick clever fast passing as seen on Sunday, Got lot pace down flanks, Recently Evra not gotten as forward as much but Smalling no doubt will, think team has great balance to it & has bit of everything, pumped up for it.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

that team i posted was correct

Luis Suarez starts and Jose Enrique makes his bow as Liverpool kick off the new season against Sunderland this afternoon - listen live from 2.55pm BST.

The left-back joins fellow newcomers Charlie Adam, Jordan Henderson and Stewart Downing in the starting XI.

Liverpool: Reina, Flanagan, Enrique, Agger, Carragher, Lucas, Adam, Downing, Henderson, Suarez, Carroll. Subs: Doni, Meireles, Kuyt, Spearing, Ngog, Kelly, Robinson.

no aquilani at all..weird

4-3-3 or 4-4-2


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Newcastle wins... I create depressed Gunnersaurus meme.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

David Mitchell is literally a legend.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

SUAREZ, woooooooooo. Really happy to see Hendo getting a start up first too.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Meireles and Kuyt off the bench will be really good too.

SUPERKUYT moreso with DAT ENERGY


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> someone posted this on a forum and is reliable
> 
> Reina
> Flannigan
> Agger
> Carra
> Enrique
> henderson
> lucas
> adam
> downing
> suarez
> carroll
> 
> strange, but yeah.


 Reina
Flannigan Agger Carra Enrique
henderson lucas adam downing
suarez
carroll

4-2-3-1/4-4-1-1 maybe?

Very good team that actually, subs are

Doni Meireles Kuyt Spearing Ngog Kelly Robinson. 

For Liverpool fans starting 11 of Sunderland your face is 

Mignolet 
Bardsley Brown Ferdinand Richardson
Larsson Cattermole Colback Sessegnon Elmohamady 
Gyan 

4-3-3/4-5-1 shape, really looking forward seeing how both do, Sunderland real dark horses for top 8 finish & Europa League Spot imo As for Liverpool see them challening for Top 4/4th spot this season if all goes well for them 

Safc subs are Gardner Wickham Vaughan Ji Bramble Westwood Laing

I actually said game end in a 2-2 draw earlier today & stick with that


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Henderson to turn heel and reveal a Sunderland shirt. Book it.

Suarez to be knackered.

DRAW.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Well thanks to Blatter players do get booked for taking off their shirts.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wes Brown will troll Anfield today...


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I think maybe a 4-3-3

Reina

Flanagan - Carra - Agger - Enrique

Henderson ----Lucas----------Adam

Suarez--------Carroll-------Downing

4-2-3-1, 4-4-1-1 too, different variations with ballplayers. loving the depth


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Villa v Fulham teams via the Villa twitter:

Schwarzer, Riise, Hughes, Senderos, Hangeland, Murphy, Duff, Etuhu, Johnson, Dempsey and Zamora

Given, Young, Dunne, Collins, Warnock, Petrov, Delph, N'Zogbia, HESKEY, Agbonlahor, Bent 
Subs: Guzan, Albrighton, Bannan, Clark, Delfouneso, Ireland and Makoun.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

will be nice to see riise again. 

HESKEY starting? villa surely got that game in the bag


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Brown to keep Suarez under wraps :side:.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Henderson to turn heel and reveal a Sunderland shirt. Book it.
> 
> Suarez to be knackered.
> 
> DRAW.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

SUAREZ to repeat this against Sunderland:






8*D


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal to beat Newcastle 2-0 later, goals from Fabregas and Nasri. Oh wait....


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The goals will come from Bendtner. obv


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> I think maybe a 4-3-3
> 
> Reina
> 
> Flanagan - Carra - Agger - Enrique
> 
> Henderson ----Lucas----------Adam
> 
> Suarez--------Carroll-------Downing
> 
> 4-2-3-1, 4-4-1-1 too, different variations with ballplayers. loving the depth


Its Flexible starting 11 say that much, under Kenny your wingers drift all over pitch from what seen but you still retain good defense & solid shape. Its got bit of everything in it, power, craft, width, pace, creativity, goals, players kept & use ball well. Very attacking side should be an exciting watch. I'm most looking forward from MUFC fan perspective to seeing how Suarez & Flanagan do for you guys with now facing 1st complete full Prem League season.

Sunderland have go but have intergrate about 10 new players, think going 4-3-3/4-5-1 to Anfeild is smart kept solid shape while making hard for Liverpool to go at them, got some good pace on break, players who can open tight defence as said could be belter of a game.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I love Flanagan. I'll always remember his debut against Man City. Kenny seems to love him. I think Kelly being left out is due to a shaky pre-season and possible injury. 

SUAREZ to beast this season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

QPR: Kenny, Dyer, Hall, Gabbidon, Hill, Smith, Derry, Faurlin, Taarabt, Campbell, Bothroyd. Subs: Murphy, Orr, Buzsaky, Connolly, Agyemang, Helguson, Ephraim.
Bolton: Jaaskelainen, Steinsson, Cahill, Knight, Robinson, Eagles, Muamba, Reo-Coker, Petrov, Kevin Davies, Klasnic. Subs: Bogdan, Alonso, Gardner, Mark Davies, Blake, Pratley, Wheater.
Referee: Martin Atkinson (W Yorkshire)

1433: FULHAM v ASTON VILLA (1500)
Fulham: Schwarzer, Hughes, Hangeland, Senderos, John Arne Riise, Duff, Etuhu, Murphy, Dempsey, Andrew Johnson, Zamora. Subs: Etheridge, Kelly, Sidwell, Baird, Kasami, Briggs, Dembele.
Aston Villa: Given, Young, Collins, Dunne, Warnock, Delph, Petrov, N'Zogbia, Heskey, Bent, Agbonlahor. Subs: Guzan, Ireland, Albrighton, Delfouneso, Makoun, Clark, Bannan.
Referee: Lee Mason (Lancashire)

1429: WIGAN v NORWICH
Wigan: Al Habsi, Boyce, Caldwell, Lopez, Figueroa, Gomez, McCarthy, Watson, Diame, Moses, Di Santo. Subs: Pollitt, Thomas, McArthur, Sammon, Jones, Rodallega, Stam.
Norwich: Ruddy, Russell Martin, Whitbread, De Laet, Tierney, Fox, Surman, Hoolahan, Crofts, Holt, Morison. Subs: Rudd, Bradley Johnson, Jackson, Pilkington, Bennett, Barnett, Naughton.
Referee: Stuart Attwell (Warwickshire)

1427: BLACKBURN v WOLVES (1500)
Blackburn: Robinson, Salgado, Hanley, Nzonzi, Olsson, Emerton, Dunn, Pedersen, Hoilett, Formica, Roberts. Subs: Bunn, Rochina, Blackman, Goodwillie, Ribeiro, Anderson, Henley.
Wolverhampton: Hennessey, Stearman, Johnson, Berra, Ward, Jarvis, O'Hara, Henry, Hunt, Doyle, Fletcher. Subs: De Vries, Elokobi, Ebanks-Blake, Hammill, Milijas, Foley, Maierhofer.
Referee: Kevin Friend (Leicestershire)

1425: LIVERPOOL v SUNDERLAND (1500)
Liverpool: Reina, Flanagan, Carragher, Agger, Jose Enrique, Lucas, Adam, Henderson, Suarez, Downing, Carroll. Subs: Doni, Meireles, Kuyt, Spearing, Ngog, Kelly, Robinson.
Sunderland: Mignolet, Bardsley, Brown, Ferdinand, Richardson, Larsson, Cattermole, Colback, Elmohamady, Sessegnon, Gyan. Subs: Westwood, Gardner, Wickham, Vaughan, Ji, Bramble, Laing.
Referee: Phil Dowd (Staffordshire)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao @ Heskey starting for Villa. McLeish already trolling?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

don't doubt HESKEY. he'll rock out with his cock out and grab a brace.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Kiz with the HYPE


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fulham 0-1 Aston Villa

..................Heskey '87

Bank on it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Alex trolling starting Heskey for sure.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Heskey with a last minute winner.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

AGENT MCLEISH.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

predictions

1. United
2. Chelsea
3. City
4. Pool
5. Arsenal


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Are you allowed to ask for streams here?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

we get this game live on TV. you jelly son? :side:


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=124353&part=sports


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Zamora has his hand completely wrapped in tape, must be broken.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Feels great to have the Premier League back.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chicharito™ said:


> Feels great to have the Premier League back.


It does.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

sorry I haven't kept up during the transfer season, but who can play right-back at United... Rafael and Fabio? Anyone else?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> will be nice to see riise again.
> 
> HESKEY starting? villa surely got that game in the bag


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Liverpool penalty.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

In the Liverpool Sunderland game, with in the first minute, both teams had given away possession FIVE times, each.

Pathetic stuff, I don't know why I'm watching it tbh. Anyone who thinks Liverpool will finish top 4 is deluded. I think even Spurs will finish above them.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Suarez missed the penalty :lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lol Saurez


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That was one of the worst penalties Ive seen in along time


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Suarez :lmao.


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Kieron Dyer predictably has just been carted off with a serious injury, that motherfucker can't catch a break


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fuck sake, almost the dream start.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> In the Liverpool Sunderland game, with in the first minute, both teams had given away possession FIVE times, each.
> 
> Pathetic stuff, I don't know why I'm watching it tbh. Anyone who thinks Liverpool will finish top 4 is deluded. I think even Spurs will finish above them.


Calm down man! :shocked:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Saurez is looking reaaal rusty out there.


----------



## Rising

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That was bad penalty from Suarez


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



coopieroLCFC said:


> Kieron Dyer predictably has just been carted off with a serious injury, that motherfucker can't catch a break


Sucks to be him.


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Saurez's Roberto Baggio impersonation was laughable


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

SUAREZ, lovely goal.



Bananas said:


> In the Liverpool Sunderland game, with in the first minute, both teams had given away possession FIVE times, each.
> 
> Pathetic stuff, I don't know why I'm watching it tbh. Anyone who thinks Liverpool will finish top 4 is deluded. I think even Spurs will finish above them.


don't watch then ya f.aggot


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Suarez scores.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

SUAREZ WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Dyer was finished years ago, made of glass.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Nice redemption.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Heskey's been decent so far, even seen him in the back half.


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah he is the black Owen Hargreaves


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Oh well, some fantasy football points at least :side:.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

yeah, i had him as my captain but took it off him b/c i wasn't sure he'd start :hmm:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Penalty to Wigan. They've been looking really good so far with Gomez, Di Santo and Moses all combining well.

EDIT - Watson scores it.


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

1 nil Blackburn


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Fuck sake, almost the dream start.


Poor football followed by a penalty? [insertcornetteface.jpg]

Watson scored against us with a pen last season, quite clinical by the looks of it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Suarez missed a penalty? Damn but the fact he scored = win!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Does a player lose points in FF if he misses a penalty?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Cattermole, all he does is get booked and tries to look mean. Fucking awful player.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Downing With a freaking great effort. Shame he missed.

lol Cattermole. Twat


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> Cattermole, all he does is get booked and tries to look mean. Fucking awful player.


Ain't it true. I cack myself whenever journos link him to big clubs. I've actually heard someone say he'd be the perfect replacement for Keane at Man Utd :lmao

EDIT - Holt you fat bastard! Just missed a tap in. Poor lad, I don't think he's cut out for Premier League level.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Liverpool will probably make a bid so he can join the supremely talented Englishman they have there.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Liverpool look decent but they're being helped by the fact that Sunderland are fucking atrocious.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

To be fair the buy British worked for O'Neil at Villa, give it a chance with King Kenny.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Buying British worked poorly for Villa. All it did was burn a hole in Lerner's pocket, get them to qualify for the UEFA Cup a few times only to go out in the first couple of rounds every time.

EDIT - Norwich equilise. Morison, who has look a decent player whips in a ball, Al Habsi fumbles and Hoolahan whacks it in.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wes Hoolahan equalizer for Norwich.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ that. it's a pretty dumb philosophy considering Wenger has been much more successful than the clubs who buy a lot of "top" players with a lot of money when all we have bought is foreign teenagers.

Gotta love Merson, "Norwich don't look like scoring". 30 seconds later they score.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Cahill. 1-0 Bolton.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Decent first half. Adam and Downing have both been good, though Hendo has been quiet. Enrique solid at the back, and having Agger there is great. So calm on the ball + he's a good header of the ball.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Carragher with his usual nonsense.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wigan have been by far the better team so far, but Norwich have always looked like they could knick one in fairness. Moses has looked fairly good, nice dribbling, tricks and whatnot, but he plays with his head down which is always a worry. He doesn't take up good positions either, he drops too deep and seems just to want to go it alone at times.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

How do Sunderland look? Heading to the game in a bit, should be quality.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

In an hour we will all be hearing how Liverpool are going to win the league on Twitter.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

heard cahill's goal was good. gotta see a replay.

shame downing hit the post, good run woulda been a cracking goal


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fucking stunning goal by cahill, 25 yards out, top corner there was no stopping it. Shame we HAVE to sell him.

Its not been a great game though, Bolton are lazy and arent closing anyone down and playing it simple in the middle of the park. QPR's passing has been good but they lack the quality to break through. Taarabt has quality but at times he is a realy greedy bastard.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Decent first half. Adam and Downing have both been good, though Hendo has been quiet. Enrique solid at the back, and having Agger there is great. So calm on the ball + he's a good header of the ball.


Yeah decent half for Sure. Hendo has been quiet made a few passes here and there but at least hasn't made any real errors as of yet either. 

Good to have scored the first goal of the new premier league season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> How do Sunderland look?


Absolutely terrible.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> How do Sunderland look? Heading to the game in a bit, should be quality.


Not great. Lots of high balls in to Gyan that Carra and Agger are dealing with pretty easily. They look dangerous at set pieces.



NostalgicDave said:


> Fucking stunning goal by cahill, 25 yards out, top corner there was no stopping it. Shame we HAVE to sell him.
> 
> Its not been a great game though, Bolton are lazy and arent closing anyone down and playing it simple in the middle of the park. QPR's passing has been good but they lack the quality to break through. Taarabt has quality but at times he is a realy greedy bastard.


We'll take him. Straight swap for Ngog. :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> How do Sunderland look? Heading to the game in a bit, should be quality.


Could be much better.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

QPR look similar to west brom, they play very nice football at times but without thier key man taarabt they will struglle. TOm smith is another good player for them


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I don't think I want Cahill. I don't think I could deal with another centre back that fancies themselves at shooting from range :side: It's bad enough with Vermaelen, and Toure not only fanied them, but was absolutely rubbish at it too.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> In an hour we will all be hearing how Liverpool are going to win the league on Twitter.


only on twitter? :side:


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Not great. Lots of high balls in to Gyan that Carra and Agger are dealing with pretty easily. They look dangerous at set pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll take him. Straight swap for Ngog. :side:


PFF N'gog, keep him hes shite. Apparently anelka has good odds for returning to us, we just got tunchay and we are going for abonglahor. Fuck Ngog.

But Cahill would fit in nicely at liverpool, you should move now while you have the time.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

we'll give you n'gog + cole + poulsen + degen + el zhar for cahill. 5 players for one. 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Liverpool should consider themselves lucky that this man isn't out there...










Look at Agger. Terrified.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> we'll give you n'gog + cole + poulsen + degen + el zhar for cahill. 5 players for one. 8*D


Phil Jones = 16.5 million means Cahill = 17 Million +. Money talks 8*D8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Damn just realised Dyer went off Injured after 6 minutes :lmao. Shame he's injured but fuck dude is too bloody injury prone. Lucky QPR got him on pay as you play deal.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

In terms of players picked for the NT it was good, the team did alright in the league and it was just a poor run after the new year a few times that cost us Champions League football.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Damn just realised Dyer went off Injured after 6 minutes :lmao. Shame he's injured but fuck dude is too bloody injury prone. Lucky QPR got him on pay as you play deal.


Yeah. I think I read him saying somewhere that he was fit most of the time he was at West Ham, but they kept mis-diagnosing what the problem was with him.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

For such a tall guy, Di Santo really is quite a poor header of the ball. He's off now, and Rodallega on.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Just heard on 5live Dyer's apparently got a broken metatarsal.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Dyer has a ruptured metatarsal and has been rushed to hospital. Lady luck has it out for that guy.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Larsson 1-1


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

SEB LARSSON FOR THE MOTHERFUCKING WIN!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

WONDERFUL


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



X-Static said:


> Just heard on 5live Dyer's apparently got a broken metatarsal.


Damn few months at minimum then for him. 

FUCK! . Was a nice goal though have to admit


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lololololololooooooooooool.

liverpool.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

What a strike from Larsson! :shocked:


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Anyone know how villa are getting on. I know its 0-0 but how are they doing ?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

this half has been woeful. can we keep hold of the ball? and keep it on the ground, Carroll may be good in the air but he's doing fuck all.



NostalgicDave said:


> Dyer has a ruptured metatarsal and has been rushed to hospital. Lady luck has it out for that guy.


you can't rupture a bone.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



NostalgicDave said:


> Anyone know how villa are getting on. I know its 0-0 but how are they doing ?


They are doing okay, Fulham have attacked more in the second half. Villa's counters have been good though.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Nice lead by Sammon :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Liverpool looking terrible.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

2-0 Bolton.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I bet Sammon has a good leap on him. Other than that though, I'm sure he's playing like a fish out of water.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao at Meireles Mohawk.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

2-0 BOLTON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A clever free kick by bolton fizzed across the goal, it was going anywhere and gabbidon panicks and slides it into his won net !

QPR dont look like scoring, they have run out of ideas and they need to make a change.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> I bet Sammon has a good leap on him. Other than that though, I'm sure he's playing like a fish out of water.


What makes it funnier is it's actally true from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

3-0 Bolton :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Bluddy hell, didn't see anything like QPR 0-3 Bolton coming.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

3-0 BOLTON !!!!!!!!!!!! A blocked cross falls to klasnic in the area, he wraps his foot around it well from 12 yards out and its in. QPR are dead and gone !


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

So Joey Barton's transfer listed at Newcastle, yet Pardew's put him in the Starting XI? Weird


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

QPR for relegation, said it all along.

Please, please, _please_ let Liverpool at least draw against Sunderland to bring the fans and pundits back down to earth.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal: szczesny, sagna, vermaelen, kosielny, rosicky, van persie, ramsey, song, arshavin, gervinho, gibbs

Newcastle: krul, colo, cabaye, simpson, barton, r. taylor, jonas, ba, ameobi, tiote, s. taylor

Should really be beating them.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Arsenal: szczesny, sagna, vermaelen, kosielny, rosicky, van persie, ramsey, song, arshavin, gervinho, gibbs
> 
> Newcastle: krul, colo, cabaye, simpson, barton, r. taylor, jonas, ba, ameobi, tiote, s. taylor
> 
> Should really be beating them.


That newcastle team is realy lacking something. Could turn out to be a bad season for them i think.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao Obertan isn't even starting for Newcastle


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i absolutely hate the way we play when we have Carroll alone up front. it is the type of football i got coached out of in the under 12's. KICK AND HOPE. fuck that.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

4-0 Bolton :lmao

Flavio Briatore getting boo'ed by the QPR fans :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Lopez's off now for Wigan after his head wound is playing up again. He's been poor, but it is his debut in fairness. At least I'd say he's had a better game than Gary Caldwell, who's not only played poorly but embarrassed himself by yelling at all his teammates whenever they make a mistake in spite of his own poor performance. I hate it when players do that.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wes Brown has been shutting down Liverpool all second half. :lmao


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

4-0 MUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAMBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

FUCKING MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EVEN BARN DOORS REST EASY WHEN HE SHOOTS AND HES SCORED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMBAAAAA ! I Cant fucking believe it !


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> QPR for relegation, said it all along.
> 
> Please, please, _please_ let Liverpool at least draw against Sunderland to bring the fans and pundits back down to earth.


Down to earth? What crazy things apart from a 4th place finish (which isn't crazy at all) have liverpool fans being say that they haven't been down to earth  



Rush said:


> i absolutely hate the way we play when we have Carroll alone up front. it is the type of football i got coached out of in the under 12's. KICK AND HOPE. fuck that.


Yeah really not feeling the whole long ball crap. Really pissing me off.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Obertan to come off the bench to grab a hattrick for newcastle i reckon


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



NostalgicDave said:


> 4-0 MUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAMBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> FUCKING MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> EVEN BARN DOORS REST EASY WHEN HE SHOOTS AND HES SCORED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMBAAAAA ! I Cant fucking believe it !


I can. QPR are sh!t


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

CGS - fans and pundits thinking a top 4 finish is guaranteed and that they will push for the title. The fans on here are sensible and absolutely fine.

Yes, this is a new team and the players are adapting but so are Sunderland, and if you are going to play this long ball shit the top 4 is out of reach I'm sorry.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah really not feeling the whole long ball crap. Really pissing me off.


sad thing is it happened at the end of last season too. playing kuyt/suarez up front and we played awesome. Carroll comes in and all we do is punt it down for him to head it on to no one. its utter garbage football and its frustrating to watch as we're better than that.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



X-Static said:


> I can. QPR are sh!t


Yeah to concede four goals against us in one half is poor, and our squad is paper thin at the moment so QPR should really have their head in their hands. I compared them to west brom earlier so to all west brom fans everywhere, i take it back.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> CGS - fans and pundits thinking a top 4 finish is guaranteed and that they will push for the title. The fans on here are sensible and absolutely fine.
> 
> Yes, this is a new team and the players are adapting but so are Sunderland, and if you are going to play this long ball shit the top 4 is out of reach I'm sorry.


Meh haven't heard much people say we will push for the title (fans or pundits) or that a top 4 place is guarenteed just that If Nasri & Fab both go then they see us going in over Arsenal. As for the long ball stuff I hate it. Just reaks of desperation and seems like you don't have much of a gameplan.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

To survive in the Premiership you need to spend. Norwich have. Yet QPR who have billionaire owners haven't and Swansea, they've hardly spent anything.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal team: Szczesny, Sagna, Koscielny, Vermaelen, Gibbs, Song, Ramsey, Rosicky, Arshavin, Gervinho, Van Persie 

Subs are: Lukasz Fabianski, Carl Jenkinson, Johan Djourou, Emmanuel Frimpong, Theo Walcott, Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain, Marouane Chamakh

Strong enough to get a result.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Shit i mean 3, cahills goal was right before half time but still, QPR have been piss poor in the second half. Campbell and Bothroyd are good players but they have looked useless


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fulham 0-0 Villa at FT

Just based on this game it looks like we will be better defensively than last season, altho even Gary Mac improved that aspect of things when he was in the hot seat for the last few games.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Very nice second half from us, really improved. Just need to cut down on needless crosses and try to play it along the ground a bit more. Larsson was total class though. Very happy with the result, bring on Newcastle. Just hope Gyan going off was a precaution.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Good stuff, Sunderland. The better team in the second half, Brown was very good. Liverpool drop points at home on the first day of the season, nice.

Come on Newcastle, round off the opening day on a good note.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Newcastle beating Arsenal would be awesome.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

There have been a lot of pundits on SSN saying they believe Liverpool can push for the title. Quality that they drawn.

1 - Only once before has a newly-promoted side conceded four goals at home on the opening day of the PL season: Crystal Palace in 1994. Omen


Please beat Newcastle to make this a very good day.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Horrible football in the second half. Punting it down the ground and hoping for a whole half is shit.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Liverpool crashed, now only Arsenal need to bomb and this will be a perfect start to the new season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

1 - 1 

Could have been much better but credit due to Sunderland they were the better team of the 2nd half. Really hate the long ball shite, needs to stop. Yes Carroll is tall but it's not like he can't score with his foot or anything there is no need to always aim for his head. 

Anyway next week Arsenal and chances are we will boss that game considering we always step it up 10x when we play the bigger sides.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Clint hill has been sent off for QPR. Bolton are toying with them with 'ole passes and he just lashes out.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Fulham 0-0 Villa at FT
> 
> Just based on this game it looks like we will be better defensively than last season, altho even Gary Mac improved that aspect of things when he was in the hot seat for the last few games.


Just wait until N'Zog knows the team a bit better, looks to be a good signing. I hope one or two more players join before the end of the month, I want a creative player for the centre of the park. Petrov and Makoun are defensive for the most part and Delph isn't good enough at Premiership level yet.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Brown...Brown will tear you apart...again.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Nasri is not in the squad due to period pains.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Full time QPR 0 - 4 Bolton. Great start but we need out feet on the ground for our next games, look at these fixtures.

City - Home
Liverpool - Away
Scum - Home
Norwich - Home
Arsenal - Away
Chelsea - Home

We can get something from city at home as we always do well against them at the reebok, and of course we should win the norwich game but we would be lucky to get anything from the other games. We need to buy players fast.

QPR, well the scoreline says it all. Fucking abysmal.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

fucking terrible 2nd half. should have went for us in the first half..but didn't get the luck. always danger when 1-0 up. time to shake that off for arsenal

Reina

Kelly - Carragher - Agger - Enqiue

Lucas-----Meireles

Kuyt-----Suarez------Downing

Carroll

or something alike

@stringer - as if you really care what pundits think? come on son. they talk a load of shit


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Carroll got BRWNED in that second half, looks to be good business for the little money we paid for him. Lets hope for more of the same from O'Shea


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Not sure if Adam will be dropped. Played a good first half and still worked hard and had some energy in the second when others didn't. Flanno won't retain his spot though - got lost numerous times and gave the ball up a bit. That's what you get when you play someone so young/inexperienced though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

6 - Andy Carroll had six shots off target today, more than any player managed in a single PL match last season. Awry.

@Kenny, no I don't care what they say but at least that shit will be out of my ears this week.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i was surprised at the selection. i love flanno, but kelly would have been preferred. still if we had that second goal there'd be no problem. we just blew up in confidence it seems, plus it'll take a little time to adapt.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Suarez pen miss was awful not close in anyway, good goal from him though, Adam with wicked cross from free kick for the assist, thought Suarez was LFC best player along maybe Downing, on pen kick though Richardson easily could got a red card, surprised that only got given a yellow tbh. 

Wes Brown was very good in this game imo, quality defending from him, up for battle as game wore on, Suarez going off didn’t help LFC chances but properly be bit leggy, Liverpool just pumping up other end to Carroll as match wore on in hope getting goal back didn’t get them anywhere. 

Larsson goal is superb, Flannigan at fault for goal shouldn’t be sucked in to CB area leaves Larsson free for peach of volley, hard technique to pull off falling backwards to, but smashed in to corner of net.

Liverpool started well, Sunderland were poor then got more & more in to game as Liverpool focus drifted off, Sunderland got nicked it 2-1 in end to as had counter attack which Cattermole wasted when he shot instead of passing it to free man on right, imo 1-1 fair result.

That said one to look out for is this kid Colback of Sunderland think only 20? From Sunderland academy been out loan fair bit but he looks tidy player after shaky start he got grips with game & prem league with little fuss.

Next up is NUFC v AFC, looking forward to it, 2-1 to Newcastle what said before today, were see.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

yeah gotta agree watching colback he did well. 

i'm not to worried. now only if arsenal lose/draw, and united lose/draw and chelsea lose draw and SWANSEA beat city i'll be happy :side:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Confident against Newcastle. They've got two poor fullbacks on, and one of them will be out of position, so hopefully Gervinho and Arshavin can get at them. Ramsey playing in the hole, which doesn't inspire me with confidence, but I guess it's better than playing him deep. Rosicky's final had a preseason without injury, so hopefully he'll be at his best, because we'll need him to be if we want to play our usual way.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

arsenal to make a statement here, i reckon 3-0 with gervinho getting 2 goals.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ramsey has a lot to prove and I think he may excel playing in the hole.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

whats the subs for arsenal?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Quality fucking goal from LARSSON. Great game from WESLEY BROWN too, still gutted Fergie let him go. 

Arsenal's side still looks good enough to deal with Newcastle. Altho, they were last season and we all know what happened. KOSCIELNY is there again too, so no one can blame scapegoat Squillaci (despite Kos costing them the game) if he has another mare.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Overrated said:


> Nasri is not in the squad due to period pains.


getting his city top fitted


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

nasri to start against swansea :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Bossing. That is all.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

0-0

that is all (for now)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Gervinho is getting behind the defence with ease but can't make that quality final pass.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

gervinho looking good

come on tiote :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Gervinho, whyusoboss?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i want to see chamberlain play


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

he is the chosen one afterall

CHAMBERLAIN~!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

THE MESSIAH - Easily win the PL with AOC in the team, world class.

Collocini quality defending there.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

he'll change this game

30 yard screamer

song yellow card


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Song not understanding the word discipline, slow in attack and then fouliing - happened time and again last season.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

song to be sent off now :side:
KRUL


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lolkrul.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal, masters of defending


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

TAYLOR


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Taylor with the Figueroa attempt.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

this is dejavu with the same sort of arsenal play popping up atm


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Tell me about it, fucking hate this kind of stuff. Gervinho is frustrating picking out that final pass, he has had too many opportunities to deliver it to no avail.

TIOTE, MASTER PASSER.

Barton with the diving.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao at that freekick


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Snoozefest.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Chezzers is so much better than Almunia. If he was playing we would be 2 down probably.

OBERTAN coming on. Pardew saying "this is a time when you can actually play 45 minutes of football against a good team." He looks confused.

Should bag a few 2nd half, tired full backs pushed by Gervinho and Walcott.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I remember when they'd talk about Almunia for England 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

TIOTE or BA to score winner


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

wilshere is da man. even on twitter he's trying to captain arsenal with advice about attacking the fullbacks

ENGLANDS NEXT LION ~!


----------



## smitlick

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Gonna nominate Lee Cattermole as the worst player in the EPL. He just tackles from behind and really should have been sent off. No passing ability and no technical ability whatsoever.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

what a horrible first half.

ashley and his yes man need to fuck off.

same old arsenal by the looks.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

OH SHIT! OBERTAN IS ON! THE STEPOVERS!!~


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

OBERTAN


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



EGame said:


> Snoozefest.


Don't worry. The big boys will play tomorrow. And yes, I'm talking about Stoke City.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Don't worry. The big boys will play tomorrow. And yes, I'm talking about *Stoke City*.


LONG THROWS!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Newcastle were poor, saved by a few quality interceptions. We looked vulnerable on the counter sometimes. Nothing too positive or negative to say, Gibbs looked a lot better than usual.

OBERTAN WITH THE SKILLZ~


Gutierrez being a prick.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

this is boring


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

team lacks cesc. need someone top class in i'm afraid.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

MESSIAH

i mean chamberlain


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Song bossing Barton :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Song, what a cunt. Not fit to lace Barton's boots let alone stomp him 8*D


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Naughty naughty Song. I don't know why our players let themselves get riled up by Barton.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Song is lucky.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Everyone should know Barton is a cunt, just let him go.

Theo on.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

stringer, chatbox...stop padding your post count


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

stringer KING of the football threads


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

chatbox? forgot that was a feature. damn.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

forgot :lmao i've seen you chat before 

thread glory


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

when i seen it on the main page and seen something chat worthy i went on it, i never remember it's actually on here.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Obertan actually looking good.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Should have been a pen. Barton a disgrace.

EDIT - LOL WAT?>

FUCKING CUNT


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

LMAO.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Finally....some entertainment.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Gervinho sent off :lmao. All Barton's handiwork :lmao.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Some of the worst refereeing I've ever seen. We always get jipped at St James. Fuck sake.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Barton is fucking scum. Should be banned from football.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

On second thoughts, it wasn't a pen.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That was very cuntish from Barton. No need at all.

Yes it is a dive from Gervinho, but who the hell is Barton to enforce the law?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

BARTON. what a legend.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao BARTON

lovenkrands


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal fans moan all you like but you're down to 10 men now. Exactly how it should be considering what Song got away with.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ True. I just hate Barton so much. Disappointed with Ramsey's performance.

EDIT - Frimpong plainly only had the wrong shirt to show his ripped bod to the camera.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

exactly. arsenal fans quickly forget about song


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I did lose my shit ever so slightly but in fairness from the initial viewing it seemed Gervinho was clipped. So I reractm my complaints about the ref. He's still been poor, but decisions have equalled out.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










Neutralise Gervinhno, no problem.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

How's the Arsenal/Newcastle game been? 

Just heard something along of the lines of Barton getting Gervinho sent off?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao at least gervinho, and possibly song, are out of the united game in a couple of weeks


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Neutralise Gervinhno, no problem.


:lmao

at least we looked like scoring a few times today, this game has been shit.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal thugs up to old tricks as usual 

I swear a few days ago it was said that "Stoke are dirtier than Arsenal"


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

our 1-1 was much better than this shitty 0-0

await stringer


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

0-0 FT.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Well after today's games, I got to agree with Rockhead. The BIG BOYS tomorrow!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



tomkim4 said:


> Arsenal thugs up to old tricks as usual
> 
> I swear a few days ago it was said that "Stoke are dirtier than Arsenal"


i know eh, Song stomping on innocent old Barton, Gervinho throwing a well placed slap. thugs like that have no business on a football field.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i'm loving my arsenal mates losing it :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Psh at least are game had some goals :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^could have had more too.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Good job Newcastle holding Arsenal to a draw.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lolthughs.

everything i said a few days back about refs and fouls from us being given and not fouls from the other team are all true, clearly.

poor performance by arsenal who looked flat just the same as the last half of last season. liverpool weren't exactly awesome either so i can at least enjoy the 'pool fans taking positives from a poor performance by them.


cesc needs a top replacement. we need some attacking versatility just as much as we need a centre back.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



tomkim4 said:


> Arsenal thugs up to old tricks as usual
> 
> I swear a few days ago it was said that "Stoke are dirtier than Arsenal"


i know, absolutely disgusting. undisciplined and reckless.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

more positives from ours then there was yours 

we had a good first half, garbage 2nd. penalty miss, downing off the post, carroll "foul" goal. arsenal were just flat


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

weren't you claiming before the game that the Newcastle team looked weak and you should win? or was that every other Arsenal fan?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

definitely wasn't stringer

he'll deny it anyway


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> lolthughs.
> 
> everything i said a few days back about refs and fouls from us being given and not fouls from the other team are all true, clearly.
> 
> poor performance by arsenal who looked flat just the same as the last half of last season. liverpool weren't exactly awesome either so i can at least enjoy the 'pool fans taking positives from a poor performance by them.


so what about song stamping on barton? should have been a straight red

gervinho cant have any excuse he raised his hand and struck barton on the face, the rules says that is a red, drogba got sent off for basically the same thing against vidic


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> weren't you claiming before the game that the Newcastle team looked weak and you should win? or was that every other Arsenal fan?


pfft, that was gunnersarethebestevaandarsenedoesntmakemistakes.blogspot.com


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

liverpool fans on here are laughable. 

Hard man barton going down like a sack of shit and then crying for the rest of the game that it was a punch :lmao sit down you criminal thug wanker shame Song did not snap your ankle in two. Taylor is little bitch as well saying it was an elbow Carroll should go lay him out again.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> definitely wasn't stringer
> 
> he'll deny it anyway


Nah don't think Stringer said it to begin with. Overrated was the one saying Arsenal will win.

Edit

How we Laughable bro?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Nah don't think Stringer said it to begin with. Overrated was the one saying Arsenal will win.


Ye i said it and we should of scored a couple in the first half. We dominated the whole of the half. Second half we looked flat and then Gervinho got sent off. 

edit: your about the only pool fan on here that can have a conversation without feeling the need to bait people every 2 mins. So it wasnt directed at you.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> *so what about song stamping on barton?* should have been a straight red
> 
> gervinho cant have any excuse he raised his hand and struck barton on the face, the rules says that is a red, drogba got sent off for basically the same thing against vidic


He always misses out the Arsenal challenges...I think he's Arsene Wenger.

Big Boys tomorrow...Chelsea and Stoke


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

We should have won, how is that relevant? 

And PLEASE people put their hands up all the time, if Barton hadn't have rolled around it would have been a nothing incident. 

Liverpool fans seem to be getting back at me after enjoying their draw, which is fine with me.

I've never said Song shouldn't have been given a red, he should be repremanded by the FA. I don't understand how Song represents the whole team, he always loses his cool and does things like that and I have no problem with people calling him a "thug" - fair enough if it was a common occurance throughout the team then call us thugs but it just isn't so that's totally out of order really.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal by all acocunts were lucky to finish with 10 men, song should have went. They really missed cesc and nasri pretty shocking game.

Barton is a pussy and bully plain and simple, someone this season will put him in his place like Karl Henry did last season.

Expect Chelsea and United to win but wouldn't be suprised if one only comes away with a point.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Overrated said:


> Ye i said it and we should of scored a couple in the first half. We dominated the whole of the half. Second half we looked flat and then Gervinho got sent off.
> 
> edit: your about the only pool fan on here that can have a conversation without feeling the need to bait people every 2 mins. So it wasnt directed at you.


the fact that you react means you've been baited successfully.

oh and your analysis of the match goes exactly the same way as the Pool game (minus the red card). Only we're shit and the pundits should shut up about us making top 4 but you guys should've won b/c you're awesome. am i doing it right??


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal looked horrendous today, much worse than Liverpool. 

Tbf, I don't know what was going through Dalglish's mind putting both Kuyt and Meireles on the bench when they were the top players last season.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

We would have been the same with Nasri really, want him out of the door ASAP. Nasri makes us just as flat. Cesc is desperately missed whenever he isn't in the side.

I think it's funny how Arsenal are coming away from this as the agressors and Newcastle the victims. Absolutely laughable really, always the same though - whenever there is an incident involving us that is controversial we are labelled "thugs" and that we aren't as clean as we think we are.

We didn't look horrendous. Laughable comment. We dominated the game and if we had players who took their chances we would have cruised. Same old Arsenal though not being clinical enough and taking chances for granted. I would rather create a lot of chances than play a long ball which doesn't really do that much.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

We missed Cesc but i would not say we missed Nasri. Gervinho was getting in time and time again just his final ball could of been better.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



EGame said:


> Arsenal looked horrendous today, much worse than Liverpool.
> 
> Tbf, I don't know what was going through Dalglish's mind putting both Kuyt and Meireles on the bench when they were the top players last season.


Probably just trying to get Adam & Henderson settled in as quick as possible.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



tomkim4 said:


> He always misses out the Arsenal challenges...I think he's Arsene Wenger.
> 
> *Big Boys tomorrow...Chelsea and Stoke*


:agree:

Hopefully Torres is no longer in concussion mode, and SUPER DANNY STURRIDGE starts.

I hate complimenting United, but I expect them to entertain as well, and I see a lot of goals in their game.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Joey Barton is my hero.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I would much rather have Gervinho than Nasri. Fits in the side much better and can get through defences, if he had a better final ball he could be a top player who could be even better for us than Nasri was. Unlucky he will miss the next games because of that cunt, although this is Arsenal Football Club so expect the same shit every week.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> the fact that you react means you've been baited successfully.
> 
> oh and your analysis of the match goes exactly the same way as the Pool game (minus the red card). Only we're shit and the pundits should shut up about us making top 4 but you guys should've won b/c you're awesome. am i doing it right??


Never said you were shit as i rarely comment about liverpool on here. I think you are a real threat for the top 4 places.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Joey Barton is my hero.


yeah Barton was the true hero today, exposing arsenal as thugs and cheats, as usual. Its no surprise that under Wenger Arsenal have one of the worst disciplinary records in the league.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rockhead said:


> :agree:
> 
> Hopefully Torres is no longer in concussion mode, and SUPER DANNY STURRIDGE starts.
> 
> I hate complimenting United, but I expect them to entertain as well, and I see a lot of goals in their game.


Sturridge can't start can he? i thought he was banned for the first 3 games.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rockhead said:


> :agree:
> 
> Hopefully Torres is no longer in concussion mode, and SUPER DANNY STURRIDGE starts.
> 
> I hate complementing United, but I expect them to entertain as well, and I see a lot of goals in their game.


Sturridge is suspended, and I hope Torres plays too, Huth and Shawcross will not let him have a sniff.
Can't wait to finally get back to the Brit. We only have 2 strikers fit with Ryan Shotton (RB) as back up, so if we get an early lead tomorrow be prepared for us shutting up shop and being extra defensive.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Overrated said:


> Sturridge can't start can he? i thought he was banned for the first 3 games.


He won't be playing much for them anyway even more so if all their forwards stay and lukaku becomes official, be another loan move for danny.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Keep the thugs comments coming, love it.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I can't wait for these games to be on earlier, especially if we have to wait until deep in the second half for guys like Barton to liven it up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i cant wait for rvp to try and be a thug on someone himself and his body to fall apart.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Suspended? Aw man that sucks then. Gonna have to work with our 10-11 season squad then. Why is Lukaku taking so long to be finalized? Is he having a Gervinho-style medical?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah, can't wait for more games to come to be labelled thugs. I'll watch the United game very closely tomorrow and I expect some thuggish things there that will be discounted very quickly, as usual.

Chelsea are one of the only likeable clubs, and I hope they win the EPL.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

A lot of mad people here, you've been successfully trolled by SUPER Joey Barton.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Yeah, can't wait for more games to come to be labelled thugs. I'll watch the United game very closely tomorrow and I expect some thuggish things there that will be discounted very quickly, as usual.
> 
> *Chelsea are one of the only likeable clubs*, and I hope they win the EPL.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

arsenal robbed per usual through their incompetence to finish off numerous chance.

sounds like a broken record.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Obertan was impressive. Beat Sagna to the ball after giving him a 15 yard headstart, boss.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Obertan was impressive. Beat Sagna to the ball after giving him a 15 yard headstart, boss.


Ye when he came on he was good. Set up Cabaye for a good chance as well.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

can't wait for the ref report incoming from UA, should make some fantastic reading. 

Would really like to hear his reasoning for keeping Barton on the pitch, although we'll never know. These kinds of decisions is why we are seen as "thugs".

Yes, we weren't nearly good enough in the final third but it doesn't exactly excuse some of the decisions made today.

Barton deserved that stomp, shame his leg isn't broken.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> can't wait for the ref report incoming from UA, should make some fantastic reading.
> 
> Would really like to hear his reasoning for keeping Barton on the pitch, although we'll never know. These kinds of decisions is why we are seen as "thugs".
> 
> Yes, we weren't nearly good enough in the final third but it doesn't exactly excuse some of the decisions made today.
> 
> Barton deserved that stomp, shame his leg isn't broken.


I agree if Gervinho gets sent off a for a slap then barton should get sent off for picking a player up by his shirt and causing the whole thing. 

Oh and our defence was solid today.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Overrated said:


> sit down you criminal thug wanker shame Song did not snap your ankle in two.





Stringer said:


> Barton deserved that stomp, shame his leg isn't broken.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It's a really good thing UA will be keeping track of all of these decisions, and will present conclusive evidence of poor refereeing or ref bias. But, the info will get out there but people will ignore it as usual and dismiss it saying we're shit and all that. I bet United will be doing some usual "thuggish" things tomorrow that will go unnoticed.

They're only small things but there were so many innocuous, pointless fouls given against us which led to set pieces today that other teams do all of the time. 










Conveniently missed, as were many similar incidents last season, and it will continue.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Good point i saw on twitter is why did we not get a penalty for barton aggressively putting his hands on gervinho in the box when the ball is still in play?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Looks like its up to fergie's boys to save the opening weekend.

Chelski's pensioners will get off to a slow start.

Expect United to be comfortable 4-0 winners.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

wah wah wah


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

if united land sneijder then the title race will be over by christmas.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Aaaaah, the whinging argument to dismiss conclusive points supported by evidence - people look like tools when they react to evidence like that.

I am NOT justifying the poor performance in the final third, and hopefully we can improve there and we quite frankly NEED to. Song's stamp didn't exactly look convincingly intended on a re-watch.

Really, really funny to see us coming out as the stereotypical thugs.

Why was the ref consulting with the other referees AFTER sending Gervinho off? Ludicrous.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

You do sound rather bitter tbf. Good point for Sunderland before, next week should be great.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> can't wait for the ref report incoming from UA, should make some fantastic reading.
> 
> Would really like to hear his reasoning for keeping Barton on the pitch, although we'll never know. These kinds of decisions is why we are seen as "thugs".
> 
> Yes, we weren't nearly good enough in the final third but it doesn't exactly excuse some of the decisions made today.
> 
> Barton deserved that stomp, *shame his leg isn't broken.*


:no:

He drinks his milk unlike Ramsey


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> You do sound rather bitter tbf. Good point for Sunderland before, next week should be great.


This. Bad decisions happen to everyone get over it. Like others have said Song was supposed to be sent off and didn't so yeah it's not a conspiracy against Arsenal or anything.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

wwaaaaaaahhhhhhh the world is against is waaaaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

At least Ramsey has a bit of class.

I'm not bitter about the result, we didn't deserve the win but I am very angry that we are coming out as "thugs" from this game which is just absolute bollocks. Tomkim comes out as the typical Stoke fan probably supporting Barton here.

The United game should be fun to watch, lot of stuff to go unnoticed.

Yes, bad decisions happen to everyone and the level of refereeing here is horrific but we get shafted more than other clubs. You could imagine what would happen if it was Rooney going up against Barton there, typical shit from the refs. Video technology would be of assistance here, fucking sick of stupid decisions all the time that make US look bad. Barton will get fuck all bad press and Song will be the scapegoat for the media saying he should have been sent off anyway. If Song gets a ban and Rooney doesn't for the elbow last year we know the stance of the FA.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Newcastle are becoming a bit of a bogey team for us. Only 2 points from them in our last 3 matches. Steven Taylor always seems to play well against us too, and was notably absent in the 4-4 from last season. But the set-up Newcastle us of a flat 4-4-2 does a very good job of containing us, particularly when you use two defensively strong/hard working wide players in Barton and Jonas. Shola Ameobi always tends to put in a good shift against, always getting behind the ball when we're in possession, and offering a good outlet ball for when you win it back.

I just hope more teams don't figure this out, as while a lot of teams/managers think defending Arsenal is all about 'getting in their faces' it's actually not. Opposition forwards are much better off dropping deep against us and crowding the midfield rather than pushing high up against our defenders. Newcastle and Birmingham are two teams that seem to have figured out how to defend against us, and I'm just relieved that Birmingham have finally gone down again. But now Big Eck at Villa will probably become a hassle for us now.


----------



## punx06

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The Newcastle game was a poor match, neither side deserved to win. Gervinho deserved the red, but Barton should have walked too, Song was lucky to stay on as well. As an Arsenal fan, it's getting more and more frustrating to watch as each week passes, I wouldn't be surprised if we fail to qualify for the UCL. The fans were chanting "where's the fucking money" at Wenger after the game, he has some work to do to appease a large section of the support. We have a really tough couple of weeks ahead, and if he doesn't make a couple of marquee signings and if we fail to take points of Liverpool and United, he may be forced to hand in his resignation.

Something positive to take out of the game was we actually defended well today, how they will do against bigger sides remains to be seen though. Gervinho looked decent up til the red card. One more thing, all these moaning Arsenal fans who stick the blame on everyone and everything else do my head in, no wonder so many other fans give us stick.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> We would have been the same with Nasri really, want him out of the door ASAP. Nasri makes us just as flat. Cesc is desperately missed whenever he isn't in the side.
> 
> I think it's funny how Arsenal are coming away from this as the agressors and Newcastle the victims. Absolutely laughable really, always the same though - whenever there is an incident involving us that is controversial we are labelled "thugs" and that we aren't as clean as we think we are.
> 
> We didn't look horrendous. Laughable comment. We dominated the game and if we had players who took their chances we would have cruised. Same old Arsenal though not being clinical enough and taking chances for granted. I would rather create a lot of chances than play a long ball which doesn't really do that much.


brb dominating newcastle who played like shit and still not being able to pull off a win. 

Same old Arsenal, same old horrendous display. 










An lol, why are you ragging about a United game that hasn't even happened yet? Quit being so butthurt bro.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

We would be well and truly fucked if Wenger left, the job is far too big for anyone else to take on at the moment for anyone that is available.

Barton arguing with Piers Morgan on Twitter boasting about how he went down easy, but then saying he doesn't like cheats. An absolute fucking prick who should be nowhere near a top flight club. 

Really don't know how our away form has signinficantly dropped so badly when we were superb away from home for most of last season. 

We need Cesc and Nasri gone as soon as possible and new players brought in so we can focus on football matches instead of off the field shit. A point away at St. James' Park isn't too bad considering what they are capable of against us as Bananas pointed out although we really should have been beating them with that XI.

Build up to the 'Pool v Arsenal game should be horrible on here with the typical out of context and exaggeration bullshit spouted by the majority of their fans on here barring one or two. 

A win at the grove would be invaluable and hopefully we seal the Arsenal v Udinese match this week. Win that and we will have some confidence going into the 'Pool game, I expect at least a draw considering our form against them in recent years.

@GameE - fpalm Raging? Saying I'm looking forward to the inevitablity of the things that will go unnoticed. Typical Barca fan~ Horrendous display = top 4 in England  Thanks for 100 mil. #Laughable

Wenger says we will learn. No, we won't. You said that last year and we have been baited by Barton yet again.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

If people are like this after one game I'd love to see the end of the season .



EGame said:


> brb dominating newcastle who played like shit and still not being able to pull off a win.


Lol, who had a bad game for us today? Not everyone plays like Barcelona.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Newcastle weren't shit at all. They know how to defend against us and while I don't agree with some of the tackles made - even though the ref was at fault - they weren't far off us with their performance. Big loss if Coloccini leaves, he made some top interceptions where we would have scored if he were not on the pitch.

GameE's just a typical elitist Barca supporter.

Someone really needs to edit this and put Barton's face on it.










Shocking statistic if Warnock was right. Kevin Davies made 7 first half fouls until he got a yellow. This is EXACTLY what I'm talking about when I say refs are used to teams and players who foul a lot, and so are more lenient when giving out yellows, and are quick to hand them out after initial fouls for teams who play more football.

Bolton - 2 yellows 16 fouls. 
Arsenal - 5 yellows 11 fouls.
Villa - 19 fouls 2 yellows
Liverpool - 17 fouls 4 yellows.

Somehow I am left scratching my head. WHYWESOTHUG?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Match of the Day just showed a highlight reel of Liverpool getting BRWNED.










BRWNED.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Last season Koscielny got sent off on his PL debut and Gervinho did the same this season. Useless little fact for you.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










hope u like.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> @GameE - fpalm Raging? Saying I'm looking forward to the inevitablity of the things that will go unnoticed. Typical Barca fan~ Horrendous display = top 4 in England  Thanks for 100 mil. #Laughable
> 
> Wenger says we will learn. No, we won't. You said that last year and we have been baited by Barton yet again.


Lulz, not convincing me much by saying they are top 4 in England. Doesn't really say much when your top players want to leave the club, your own fans boo your players out of the stadium, and remain trophy-less for 6 years. 

Pls go, still horrendous.

@Magsimus I didn't think either team played well, it was a bore all around to watch and bad display from both teams, especially Arsenal.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ yeah, describing Newcastle playing as "shit" - k.

not convincing much? being top 4 in the hardest league in the world?

RVP wants to leave? Cesc wants to leave after 3 years of it shocker? 

pls go.

Szczesny: 6,5 – With such a solid defence in front of him, Wojciech’s job was to be alert in the rare cases when Newcastle managed to get close to the penalty area. And he was.

Vermaelen and Koscielny: 7,5 – Dealt well with anything Newcastle threw at them. I was particularly impressed with Laurent this afternoon and the way he kept the Newcastle strikers at bay. Top class.

Sagna: 6,5 – Produced a number of important blocks and always quick to clear the danger when needed but as I said I was disappointed with the way he let Gabriel Obertan sprint to the ball in the 65th minute of the game. Also, his crosses were again disappointing.

Gibbs: 7 – As I said in the introduction he was sometimes slow to recover his position but was to his usual best when we were on the ball and putting pressure on the Newcastle defence.

Song: 6,5 – To quote one of our forum members, his stomp on Joey Barton was disgraceful and he has no excuse for being so dirty towards a fellow professional, no matter how opprobrious that fellow professional is. Having said that, and to analyse the bright side of his performance, he played a very, very good game, breaking the Newcastle game and helping the defensive department as it was the case, for example, in the 15th minute when he used his strength to win the ball back.

Rosicky: 5,5 – I liked some of his movement in midfield and the way he tracked back but I’m afraid it’s still not enough. He was supposed to inject creativity in the offensive department but failed to do it.

Ramsey: 5 – It hurts to rate one of my favourites so low but it seems Aaron is not good enough, at least for now. Slows the game down and loses possession in dangerous areas of the pitch.

Arshavin: 6 – Very good run on the right in the 12th minute of the game and fantastic chip for Robin who should have done better. I want to give him credit for the great through pass and indeed the Dutchman should have done better. And with many wanting Andrey in the Cesc position, it was pass Cesc would have been proud of.

Gervinho: 6,5 – Lively and a constant danger for the Newcastle defence with his movement. As said in the introduction he has to work on his final ball as his decision-making inside the Magpies penalty area was atrocious to say the least.

van Persie: 5,5 – Should have done better when brilliantly picked by Andrey in the 43rd minute of the game and way too often he failed to make his way in the penalty area to meet Gervinho’s crosses. Also, should have done better in the last seconds of the game when he opted to go for goal. But, and I mentioned this already, he cleared the danger when set-pieces had to be defended, admirable.

(Subs)
Walcott: 4 – Surely down to his fitness level as Theo looked slow, sluggish and with no creativity whatsoever when having to deliver the final ball.

From another fan - would agree with that.

If Song gets a ban then it should be inevitable that Barton does, and vice-versa. Without Gervinho and Song for big games ahead. Hopefully some new players will be in by then and players are coming back to match fitness.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Just seen the highlights of the Newcastle match and Wenger after, what a prick. How can he say he doesn't understand why Gervinho got sent off and Barton didn't? Simple Arsene, Barton didn't raise his hands to Gervinho's face. How Song got away with that too.

Day one and we're already hearing Wenger wining when his team were in the wrong for diving, stamping and raising their hands to an opponent's face. Barton shouldn't have got involved probably but you can understand why he did.

Bloody Wenger.8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

again Wenger is oblivious to his own teams thuggery, typical, the sooner the violent nature of the arsenal team is eradicated the better, terrible example to set to kids :no:







...


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Bolton - 2 yellows 16 fouls.
> Arsenal - 5 yellows 11 fouls.
> Villa - 19 fouls 2 yellows
> Liverpool - 17 fouls 4 yellows.
> 
> Somehow I am left scratching my head. WHYWESOTHUG?


There's a difference between petty fouls and stamping on peoples legs and slapping peoples faces.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

There was certainly a nick on him and he made an absolute meal out of it but it wasn't an outright dive, all players make a meal out of contact in the box, no surprise and I'm not a fan of it but that's the game.

Song should be punished by the FA, seen it a few times and after a few changes in my mind I think it's right he is to be banned, but if Barton isn't treated likewise it's the wrong decision.

United 07 gotta be trolling.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Bolton - 2 yellows 16 fouls.
> Arsenal - 5 yellows 11 fouls.
> Villa - 19 fouls 2 yellows
> Liverpool - 17 fouls 4 yellows.
> 
> Somehow I am left scratching my head. WHYWESOTHUG?


Most of the fouls in the Liverpool game very not card worthy. Not watching MOTD though so can't really comment on the other matches.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Neither was the Arsenal game. Gervinho was a straight red and there was wrongly no decision on Song's stamp. Song's first challenge was card worthy but a late Vermaelen challenge was just petty and he hadn't been fouling all game yet still given a yellow.

So that makes 3 other yellows from a minimal number of "petty" fouls.

Hope Chelsea boss tomorrow.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

They didn't show Obertan's skill, BBC racist towards Martians/deep sea creatures...


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> ^ yeah, describing Newcastle playing as "shit" - k.
> 
> not convincing much? being top 4 in the hardest league in the world?
> 
> RVP wants to leave? Cesc wants to leave after 3 years of it shocker?
> 
> pls go.



Cesc, the man your team was built around, your captain, desperately wanted out. I'd be mad too bro if my team were that awful. But to be brutally honest I can't because we are the best in the world at the moment and our trophy cabinet doesn't look like this.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Neither was the Arsenal game. Gervinho was a straight red and there was wrongly no decision on Song's stamp. Song's first challenge was card worthy but a late Vermaelen challenge was just petty and he hadn't been fouling all game yet still given a yellow.
> 
> So that makes 3 other yellows from a minimal number of "petty" fouls.
> 
> Hope Chelsea boss tomorrow.


Rosicky went in a challenge with his studs up and one foot off the floor which was potentially dangerous, cant remember if he got booked though.

Yeah I bet you do, Chelsea will be streaks ahead of Arsenal so they need teams like Stoke to drop points so they don't overtake them this season 

Typical Arsenal fan, delusion at its best


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He wants out now, obviously, why even bring it up? He wanted to leave four years ago when we were in very good shape. If he was so desperate last season he would have handed a transfer request in, but he was happy to stay if necessary.

Not sure why trophy count is necessary in the discussion, just seeming to avert points really. #100 million.


OBERTAN with the mad skillz and step overs ripping the defence apart with ease.

We're "awful"?



tomkim4 said:


> Rosicky went in a challenge with his studs up and one foot off the floor which was potentially dangerous, cant remember if he got booked though.
> 
> Yeah I bet you do, Chelsea will be streaks ahead of Arsenal so they need teams like Stoke to drop points so they don't overtake them this season
> 
> Typical Arsenal fan, delusion at its best


The second point doesn't make sense at all. You seem offended that I want another team to beat the mighty Stoke City.

Delusion hoping Chelsea can beat Stoke? Any time Stoke get spanked it's good.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Hope Chelsea boss tomorrow.


Reads so weird seeing that from an Arsenal fan.

Gonna be tough. Happy to get the Britannia trip out of the way from the beginning though.

Just can't wait for the game though. Need my Chelsea fix!


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


>


:lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> He wants out now, obviously, why even bring it up? He wanted to leave four years ago when we were in very good shape. If he was so desperate last season he would have handed a transfer request in, but he was happy to stay if necessary.
> 
> *Not sure why trophy count is necessary in the discussion, just seeming to avert points really. #100 million.*
> 
> 
> OBERTAN with the mad skillz and step overs ripping the defence apart with ease.
> 
> We're "awful"?


No trophies in 6 years = horrendous display from an _apparent_ top team. Derp.

Lol, Joey Barton is trolling hard on twitter at the moment. Dude is going all out.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I would much rather Chelsea win over United this year. AVB is still likeable even though I lost a little bit of respect for him after leaving Porto in that manner, and I support most teams playing against Stoke anyway so win/win.

Horrendous is a ridiculous hyperbole even if we haven't won a trophies in 6 years, just stupid.

Barton is trolling HARD and Piers and Jack are biting back.

piersmorgan Piers Morgan
@
@Joey7Barton you looked like De Niro from Taxi Driver..and behaved like him too.

@Joey7Barton I suggest next time you think someone dived, leave it to the ref to sort out rather than attack the player.

@Joey7Barton Gervinho got clipped, check the replays. And either you dived from his finger flick, or you've gone soft. Which is it?

@Joey7Barton what were you doing dragging Gervinho up in the first place? You should have gone for that, never mind your own shocking dive.


BURNING HARD.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Piers Morgan is so far up his own arse I'm suprised he's even able to tweet.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I usually hate him but he's spot on with those tweets.

Overrated made a good point before that someone said on Twitter about how the ball was still in play when Barton kicked off. 

Hopefully the next games won't be as debatable.


Reporter: "How big a player will Matt Jarvis be for Wolves this season?" Mick McCarthy: "About 5ft 8 like last season."

HOW IS THIS MAN NOT IN COMEDY?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> Reporter: "How big a player will Matt Jarvis be for Wolves this season?" Mick McCarthy: "About 5ft 8 like last season."


That's brilliant tbf :lmao.

oh and Joey Barton, what a dick. Still, Gervinho took the bait too easily, but Barton is a mug.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

A lot don't like him, but I'm a fan of Mick McCarthy.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Mick McCarthy is an absolute boss who always delivers in post match interviews. Usually always right too. He said he doesn't have to entertain anyone apart from the Wolves fans :lmao Good on him though.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Can't possibly like the man but laughed a lot at that. Great stuff.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



:hmm:


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Tomorrow, I really hope we win with 3 penalties that come from complete dives, Vidic gets away with 6 handballs and Gary Neville runs onto the pitch and takes out Odemwingie when he's clean through and gets applauded for his professionalism. Just for teh Stringer.

Chelsea a likeable club?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

What a joke we werre today. not surprising though when you spend £14million on boosting the reserves team subs bench with manure shaped to resemble a professional football in Jenkinson, Chamberlain and Campbell..

I notice the mystic and hype of Gervinho last around 11 minutes untill it became glaringly obvious for all his class in ligue un the boy is afraid to cross and has no left foot at all. Tomas Rosicky is NOT a football what wa she doing today. hard to decide who is disgracing the badge more Cesc in being a tool, Wenger in being a retard or Rosicky for being utter shite.

Same all problems no1 wanting to take a shot. As mentioned it was expected with fact we havent changed anything.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Chelsea are a more likeable club than the other teams around the top IMO. I still despise the spending but I like a lot of the players and they have quality staff there.

United to get away with at least one penalty and a red card tomorrow. Book it.

Gunner is back. SSN breaking news. Rosicky wasn't that bad, c'mon. Gervinho was good and if he improves his final ball he will be a top class player, he picked a few perfect crosses out that weren't converted.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Chelsea are a more likeable club than the other teams around the top


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

So if a non United fan had to choose between United or Chelsea, they would choose United? [insertcornetteface.jpg]


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> So if a non United fan had to choose between United or Chelsea, they would choose United? [insertcornetteface.jpg]


I actually know a few who would.

I don't think any of the top clubs are likeable for non fans, but Chelsea and their collection of scum, captained by the king of scum are particularly hateful, who get JUST as many decisions as United. Heck just look at our last 3 league games at the Bridge, disgusting.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I hope people like Chelsea more than us. It's not right if people other than the fans like United.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Rooney is a bigger cunt than terry tbf.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I hope people like Chelsea more than us. It's not right if people other than the fans like United.


Agree, that's why I said I hope we troll the fuck out of them tomorrow.8*D

The jelly is delicious.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

United have been given shit most of the time lately against Chelsea. I remember in 09/10 a lot of fans complaining about how they hadn't won the title because of it. I understand that but I can't sympathize with the fans at all considering how many decisions you get in favour of you.

John Terry is a little prick but last season you had Neville, Evra, Rio, Fletcher, Nani and Rooney who are all massive cunts so it more than swings in your favour for me. Hernandez is a little prick who has a face that people love to hate. Him kissing the badge was funny last season.

If Citeh could be taken seriously they have by far the biggest selection of cunts on offer but at the moment you can't help but just laugh. Arsenal just has annoying little pricks who do dancing celebrations which make goals all the much sweeter.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Rooney is a bigger cunt than terry tbf.


Arguable. Cancer vs AIDS


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Sleeping with a friends wife is worse than sleeping with a hooker while your wife is pregnant. It's hard to compare though, they're both massive thundercunts.

And yes, Berbarito. Tomorrow will be troll-tastic. (If we win :side


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Stop hating Berbarito. We are fucking lovable. Women love Terry and Cole. Players beg to join us. We look out for old people. When players cry about joining another team, we swoop in and save them from the horror. And we treat managers and assitants with the greatest respect.

LOVABLE.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Reporter: "How big a player will Matt Jarvis be for Wolves this season?" Mick McCarthy: "About 5ft 8 like last season."
> 
> HOW IS THIS MAN NOT IN COMEDY?


Jarvis was class today, as were most of the Wolves team. He's an out & out winger and would deserve a crack at the England team for sure if he plays like that regularly, which I believe he did last season. He's more of a winger than that overrated only has pace piece of shit Walcott ever will be, and unlike Adam Johnson he'll be playing every week.

Roger Johnson was a good buy for them and if the likes of Doyle, Fletcher & Hunt can stay fit this season, and with O'Hara in permanently they could do well, unlike us. Still too depressed to think about our next game. I just hope we can have more than once centre half fit, and one that has played more than 5-10 first team games.:sad:



Stringer said:


> So if a non United fan had to choose between United or Chelsea, they would choose United? [insertcornetteface.jpg]


Chelsea are scum. Terry & Ashley Cole are two of the biggest knobs in football. I used to hate Man U because of the rivalry we had back in the early 90s but I like them now. I just can't stand Chelsea. A billionaire from overseas comes in and splashes cash like no tomorrow, just like at City, sorry I just don't like that.

I probably hate City more now though than Chelsea.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> United have been given shit most of the time lately against Chelsea. I remember in 09/10 a lot of fans complaining about how they hadn't won the title because of it. I understand that but I can't sympathize with the fans at all considering how many decisions you get in favour of you.
> 
> John Terry is a little prick but last season you had Neville, Evra, Rio, Fletcher, Nani and Rooney who are all massive cunts so it more than swings in your favour for me. Hernandez is a little prick who has a face that people love to hate. Him kissing the badge was funny last season.


The decisions we get are a myth, glorified by the London biased media and television exposure we have. We get no more decisions at OT than Chelsea get at SB, or Liverpool get at Anfield.

Neville is a boss. Evra and Rio are simply misunderstood, Nani's swag makes up for his scuminess and Fletcher is a lovely bloke. Rooney is a thug. 

Hernandez is a sweetheart. <3


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ray Wilkins is laughing now, rolling in cash.

Rooney is the biggest cunt in English football. Aside from the off field shit he held the club he "loves" for 250k a week as he felt the club was going nowhere but down.

I don't like either club but I just like Chelsea more.

A myth? There's pretty much conclusive evidence of decisions you get. That vid from 02/03 a standout. EVERYTHING in the papers is always pro-United, hardly Chelsea biased.

Disagree on Walcott sorry Nige. Only 22 and hasn't finished developing yet. He seems a bit lost as to where he wants to play. A loan spell would have done him good when he was 18/19 to get regular football. He is clinical in front of goal and is ever improving. Even Messi called him one of the most dangerous players he has ever faced.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

In all fairness bar Terry & Cole are there any really UN-Likable chelsea players? Lampard maybe too.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Arguable. Cancer vs AIDS


Nah more like cancer vs annoying drunken uncle.

One is a twat thats bareable while rooney is a jsut a disgusting disgrace to humanity.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Chelsea are scum. Terry & Ashley Cole are two of the biggest knobs in football. I used to hate Man U because of the rivalry we had back in the early 90s but I like them now. I just can't stand Chelsea. A billionaire from overseas comes in and splashes cash like no tomorrow, just like at City, sorry I just don't like that.


You're a bit of a hypocrite there, Nige. Because when Jack Walker took over you in the 90's you all splashed what was a lot of cash back then. Making record signings and the like.

What so different about you then? Because Jack Walker was English? Please. You spent money that Blackburn Rovers didn't generate, but inherited through a new owner. Just like we have been doing for a while now.

What we have here is a case of stones and glass houses.


----------



## elo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wardinho!!!!!!!


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> In all fairness bar Terry & Cole are there any really UN-Likable chelsea players? Lampard maybe too.


This little fucking prick


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Sleeping with a friends wife is worse than sleeping with a hooker while your wife is pregnant. It's hard to compare though, they're both massive thundercunts


Nailing your own brother's wife is a lot more worse though.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

United over Chelsea any day.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yep, Joel's right there. Blackburn spent a lot too which often seems forgotten. Funny when Citeh fans compare it though because they sign players non stop seemingly for stupid fees.

Also, Giggs is a cunt - forgot about him.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> Nailing your own brother's wife is a lot more worse though.


For 8 years too


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Forgot about Giggs, he makes Terry and Rooney look like angels.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Leave Sir Ryan out of this. The man is a god and our sexual concepts do not apply to such a specimen.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Thing is, Giggs was one of the more likeable United players until his MAD AFFAIRZ~ came out and a new girl came out seemingly every week saying they had been with him. What a man.

Twitter was mad funny the day it was rumourd to be Imogen. She hot though bro.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Scholes is the most likeable player out there, no BS with him and someone who loves the club and values playing for them. A horrid tackler but no-one is perfect.

Drogba, Torres, Cole, Terry, Lampard, Malouda, Essien are all highly unlikeable players. Not a clue what Hernandez has done to get hate, lad is one of the most down to earth people in the game at the moment. One of the stories of him in a supermarket in Manchester and coming back to hand deliver a signed shirt to a lady who helped him out with his shopping sums him up. VDS was also a top professional.

Rooney is a prick, not going to see me argue that one at all but there isn't a single team in the top 5 who don't have a few pricks in their side.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Segunda Caida said:


> Scholes is the most likeable player out there, no BS with him and someone who loves the club and values playing for them. A horrid tackler but no-one is perfect.
> 
> *Drogba*, Torres, Cole, Terry, Lampard, Malouda, Essien are all highly unlikeable players. Not a clue what Hernandez has done to get hate, lad is one of the most down to earth people in the game at the moment. One of the stories of him in a supermarket in Manchester and coming back to hand deliver a signed shirt to a lady who helped him out with his shopping sums him up. VDS was also a top professional.
> 
> Rooney is a prick, not going to see me argue that one at all but there isn't a single team in the top 5 who don't have a few pricks in their side.


Didier Drogba is far from unlikeable. He does more for the world and peoples lives than probably any other footballer playing today.

Don't see how Malouda and Essien are unlikeable, but hey, it's your opinion.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Drogba, Malouda & Essien are not really unlikeable are they? Even Torres aside from some Liverpool fans what has he really done for people not to like him?


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> Didier Drogba is far from unlikeable. He does more for the world and peoples lives than probably any other footballer playing today.
> 
> Don't see how Malouda and Essien are unlikeable, but hey, it's your opinion.


From all accounts Drogba is a nice guy off the pitch and I respect a lot of what he does.

On it, he's quite the cunt.

Torres is a disgrace to football, his gender and the entire human race.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> Didier Drogba is far from unlikeable. He does more for the world and peoples lives than probably any other footballer playing today.
> 
> Don't see how Malouda and Essien are unlikeable, but hey, it's your opinion.


I think we're all talking about on-field antics unless there's exceptional circumstances like Cole, Terry, Giggs, Rooney.
If we took off-field stuff into account, it would be hard to dislike any player because a lot do charity stuff, I'd say.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Onfield? Ahh yes then Drogba is a dick at times for sure.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao at the high and mighty arsenal fans always reverting back to us when they've had a bad game. it was an absolute dull game, which arsenal looked lost when they got to the 18 yard box, and should've been 9 v 10 (barton/song off too).


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I never got the Lampard hate. I know a lot of non Chelsea fans who hate him, but I never really got it. Seems like a good guy on pitch and off too, I guess. I can totally understand Ashley Cole and John Terry hate, total cunts. Drogba is acceptable too I guess, because he did do a lot of diving and such, although recently it seems to have calmed down. I love him though, probably my favorite player from Chelsea. Brilliant talent, and off the pitch such a role model. Find him massively entertaining as well. Malouda and Essien I can't really see what's bad about them. Anelka I heard people hate too, but I generally don't really like Anelka either.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

*Hope we have a great start of the season tomorrow.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Lampard's a good guy and a hard worker on the pitch. Also seems to be a solid family man. Like him alot. Kills me to see him slowing down his career today

And Drogba, that guy is a hero. They worship him in Africa, literally, he's probably the favourite player in the continent. Willing to preform international duty for his country with a broken fricken arm not to mention all the insane amount of charity work he does. Good man. Shame his age is catching up with him too

Im telling ya, we had the golden generation. ashley, Drogba, essien, Terry, lampard, theyre all sadly getting old.

also while im late to the party, i loled at the result and gervinho getting red carded


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



redeadening said:


> Lampard's a good guy and a hard worker on the pitch. *Also seems to be a solid family man.* Like him alot. Kills me to see him slowing down his career today
> 
> And Drogba, that guy is a hero. They worship him in Africa, literally, he's probably the favourite player in the continent. Willing to preform international duty for his country with a broken fricken arm not to mention all the insane amount of charity work he does. Good man. Shame his age is catching up with him too
> 
> Im telling ya, we had the golden generation. ashley, Drogba, essien, Terry, lampard, theyre all sadly getting old.
> 
> also while im late to the party, i loled at the result and gervinho getting red carded


Cheated on his wife too. Allegedly :side:.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Shocking statistic if Warnock was right. Kevin Davies made 7 first half fouls until he got a yellow. This is EXACTLY what I'm talking about when I say refs are used to teams and players who foul a lot, and so are more lenient when giving out yellows, and are quick to hand them out after initial fouls for teams who play more football.
> 
> Bolton - 2 yellows 16 fouls.
> Arsenal - 5 yellows 11 fouls.
> *Villa - 19 fouls 2 yellows*
> Liverpool - 17 fouls 4 yellows.
> 
> Somehow I am left scratching my head. WHYWESOTHUG?


The thing about bringing up these stats is that these games involve different refs with different views on fouls and cards. The Fulham vs Villa game had a ref who liked to blow his whistle alot for both teams, plenty of soft fouls.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> What a joke we werre today. not surprising though when you spend £14million on boosting the reserves team subs bench with manure shaped to resemble a professional football in Jenkinson, Chamberlain and Campbell..
> 
> I notice the mystic and hype of Gervinho last around 11 minutes untill it became glaringly obvious for all his class in ligue un the boy is afraid to cross and has no left foot at all. *Tomas Rosicky is NOT a football* what wa she doing today. hard to decide who is disgracing the badge more Cesc in being a tool, Wenger in being a retard or Rosicky for being utter shite.
> 
> Same all problems no1 wanting to take a shot. As mentioned it was expected with fact we havent changed anything.


Someone should tell Song that Joey Barton isn't either.

BARTON POWER


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Tomas Rosicky is NOT a football

:lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I just saw that and spit my juice everywhere. 

Hilarious!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

ENRIQUE






i felt he played well.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> *I hate cheats like you, Joey Barton tells Gervinho*
> 
> JOEY BARTON blasted Gervinho for diving to win a penalty at St James' Park.
> 
> Newcastle bad-boy Barton was livid with the Arsenal striker after he went down in the box after a tackle from Cheik Tiote.
> 
> Barton dragged Gervinho to his feet and the Ivorian reacted by slapping him on the head.
> 
> The Toon midfielder himself hit the deck and Gervinho was sent off.
> 
> Pundits immediately piled in to condemn Barton for his part in the red-card storm.
> 
> *Robbie Savage tweeted Barton, saying: "You shouldn't of got involved and went down too easy."*


:lmao

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...eats-like-you-Joey-Barton-tells-Gervinho.html


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Refer to avatar. 8*D


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The best part is Robbie Savage giving out advice on the subject.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Barton is a hypocritical piece of shit. Calls Gervinho a diver yet dives himself when he's tapped on the head. He's almost on par with John Terry as a player I'd love to see get crunched and put in their place.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Not everyone can be WESLEY BROWN though Renegade


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

WESLEY BROWN will annihilate Barton.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Not sure how I feel about that Barton/Gervinho thing.

I always find it humorous when Barton trolls somebody, but I'm a big fan of Gervinho and am disappointed that he got himself sent off in his first game.

As for Song, though, somebody needs to send him off the face of the planet. I can't stand that guy.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The only thing that is certain after the game (for Arsenal) is we NEED to replace Cesc, if he is leaving. Aaron isn't good enough yet and Rosicky is Rosicky.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Razor King said:


> The only thing that is certain after the game (for Arsenal) is we NEED to replace Cesc, if he is leaving. Aaron isn't good enough yet and Rosicky is Rosicky.


I'd say a creative midfielder would do well for Arsenal, that's what I took from seeing last nights game.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> I'd say a creative midfielder would do well for Arsenal, that's what I took from seeing last nights game.


Yes. I'd also love an attacker, but creative midfielder is a must, especially considering Arsenal missed Cesc so badly yesterday. That's why we should have gone for Mata, but Wenger thinks we don't need anybody. 

Defensively, it was good, but the moment Vermaelen gets injured, we are screwed, so we need another top-drawer. The guys linked with us are good enough.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Joey7Barton Joseph Barton
@
@piersmorgan I was merely helping him regain his obviously dodgy balance

:lmao BARTON


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao Barton. gold


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That's fantastic. :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

what a humanitarian.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> Joey7Barton Joseph Barton
> @
> @piersmorgan I was merely helping him regain his obviously dodgy balance
> 
> :lmao BARTON


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Joey 'FUCKING' Barton. What a MAN.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

fucking barton. knew he'd find a way to make it 10v11. 

wouldn't be upset if Song stamped him again. 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

watched Arsenal/Newcastle and QPR/Bolton. Quick thoughts: 

- Arsenal defense was a boss. Kos was especially magnificent today. Keep it up homeboy, and we won't need a starting CB but just another CB for depth.
- Rosicky looked quicker, and sharper than he has in the past 3 years. Promising, but he didn't really contribute much in the final third.
- Gervinho was very good on the wing. Only problem was when he hit the 18. Turned into a brick. His decision-making was CLEARLY too slow today (as is common with most new Prem players). He was a problem in the box. He just couldn't make the final pass to create a golden chance. I think he went like 0/4 in great opportunities. Shame. Then the whole Barton fiasco ...
- Walcott isn't fit. He looked slow today. No explosion, yet.
- Newcastle needs Ben Arfa. Obertan didn't do a stepover. WTF.

- Taarabt had a rough match today. He ... was not very good. Couldn't make a final pass, couldn't put the ball on net with any authority. If he did put some pace onto it ... it'd sail into the upper deck. 
- Chris Eagles was a good player at Burnley. He'll continue his run of form at Bolton. He looked very sharp today. Very active along the sidelines for the Wanderers. 
- Fabrice Muamba is a boss. He belongs on a Champions League club. 
- Cahill's goal was fantastic.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

JOEY BARTON, what a fucking bloke. The guy is a legend. It seems like justice that Arsenal should get cheated since they've done it so often over the years and even yesterday they dived and stamped on Barton.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

dem thugs at arsenal.

can't stand song.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i wonder if arsenal will try and sign lee cattermole to fit in with their thuggish team.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I remember when Arsenal used to try to bully model pros like Roy Keane and Gary Neville back in the day. Bunch of shameful, filthy cunts.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

vince mcmahon needs to teach them the anti-bullying campaig, filthy thugs like song need to stop bullying barton with dat stamp.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Overrated said:


> sit down you criminal thug wanker shame Song did not snap your ankle in two. Taylor is little bitch as well saying it was an elbow Carroll should go lay him out again.





Stringer said:


> Barton deserved that stomp, shame his leg isn't broken.





Suq Madiq said:


> wouldn't be upset if Song stamped him again. 8*D


Evidence that Joseph the Great might be the greatest troll in history. Fairly pathetic comments by the way.


----------



## elo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

There's only one Wardinho, only one Wardinhoooooooo.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Evidence that Joseph the Great might be the greatest troll in history. Fairly pathetic comments by the way.


agreed. what do you expect from fans of such a thugish club?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Segunda Caida said:


> Scholes is the most likeable player out there, no BS with him and someone who loves the club and values playing for them. A horrid tackler but no-one is perfect.
> 
> Drogba, Torres, Cole, Terry, Lampard, Malouda, Essien are all highly unlikeable players. Not a clue what Hernandez has done to get hate, lad is one of the most down to earth people in the game at the moment. One of the stories of him in a supermarket in Manchester and coming back to hand deliver a signed shirt to a lady who helped him out with his shopping sums him up. VDS was also a top professional.
> 
> Rooney is a prick, not going to see me argue that one at all but there isn't a single team in the top 5 who don't have a few pricks in their side.


Herandez just has a face that deserves a smacking, like Nasri.



King Kenny said:


> Tomas Rosicky is NOT a football
> 
> :lmao


:lmao



MMN said:


> JOEY BARTON, what a fucking bloke. The guy is a legend. It seems like justice that Arsenal should get cheated since they've done it so often over the years and even yesterday they dived and stamped on Barton.





MMN said:


> I remember when Arsenal used to try to bully model pros like Roy Keane and Gary Neville back in the day. Bunch of shameful, filthy cunts.


nt sure if trolling



Magsimus said:


> Evidence that Joseph the Great might be the greatest troll in history. *Fairly pathetic comments by the way.*


What do you expect for an utterly pathetic man who shouldn't even be on a football pitch, the SPORT would benefit from that man not being in football.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal could do with a player like Barton tbh, instead of spineless wastes of space like Rosicky or Arshavin. Sat through the entire 90 minutes yesterday with 4 Gooners (which was a mission in itself) and they all said it was one of the worst Arsenal teams they've seen. One of them even said they'd want Wenger out if he doesn't spend a significant amount of the £50M+ you are set to pocket.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

they sound like more of the smarter arsenal fans. most of them are in denial


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

They were also fucking angry. I barely said a word all game but thought my mate was going to bottle me when Djourou fucked up his through ball at the end.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal fans who want Wenger out are funny Arsenal fans. Who would come in? Who would get the best out of poor players we have in the squad? I guess those fans hadn't seen us v Wigan in 09/10, or us vs Bolton last year if they thought that was a bad team. Fans say stupid things like that, and obviously don't have a clue about the club if they want Wenger out, laughable.

I wouldn't even want Barton anywhere near Arsenal Football Club, a disgrace to the sport, he proves that time and time again.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal fans complain about the 'rough treatment' and being 'kicked out of the game' so many times over the years but can still defend Song's stamp. Remarkable (not basing this solely on posters here).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Anyone defending Song's stamp is dumb. I changed my mind about it several times but it looks pretty damn blatant to me, what else do you expect from Song though? Shame as it deflects his otherwise world class performance yesterday and he looked like the player we had in 09/10, he was doing more than just 1 players job and with someone else with him our defence will be rock solid.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^that. :lmao at people on here not mentioning it, or saying barton deserved it. song's as bad if not worse than barton. thug

edit: the 'that' was at gimmick's post

:lmao at world class performance


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It's also people thinking that the stamp, and lack of punishment, had nothing to do with Barton's later actions. If I was him I'd have been fuming.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Why the fuck does Wenger persist with Rosicky and Arshavin? Sure they have experience but they're fucking shite and you surely have better players in your youth team.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Song is worse than Barton? fpalm That is just ridiculous, KK all over though. Did you see Song's performance or were you just watching Barton? Barton will consistently do this over the course of a season and will do it week after week. Song won't do that. Laughable.

Arshavin is one of the few that can do something amazing at any time, and Arsenal needs that kind of player. His stats are very good but people just like to call him shit. Rosicky is a solid back up now and nothing more. If we started a youth player you would probably be the one to say, "why doesn't he start Rosicky who has more experience?"

Ramsey's performance yesterday was dissapointing, no real defence splitting passes and didn't look totally confident on the ball even though in the first half he looked quite neat and tidy. I hope that tackle from Shawcross hasn't damaged his career, but if performances like these carry on that may well be the case.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao Song's stamp obviously was worse than Barton pulling Gervinho up, it's as cowardly as it gets.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Obviously the stamp was worse than Barton. Both were utter cowards yesterday though, so if you are calling Song a coward, and rightfully so, then Barton deserves the same treatment.

Overall though, Song doesn't come close to Barton. Barton is an absolute prick who will do things like that week in week out. Arsenal will get all this attention though but when a player from West Brom does it it will be forgotten very, very quickly. The fans lap this up though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Saint Joey has already said he was just helping Gervinho up. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

His Twitter last night was funny. Piers Morgan buried him though with the Bickle line.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arshavin hasn't done anything "amazing" since the 4-4 at Anfield and Rosicky has been shite ever since his first injury. I wouldn't mock Wenger for dropping them in favour of Frimpong and Walcott/Chamberlain.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arshavin 4 - Liverpool 4

i remember we had multiple shots on goal, and they only had the 4 i think, and arshavin scored them all. so unlucky.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Rosicky has been poor since his injury, but is still a solid back up for the team. Arshavin's 4 goal stunner seems to have set a bad precedent for him, of course he will never replicate that again. His match-goal/assist ratio is very good, and can always pull something special off, like this.






He's a quality player who is a good back-up for any team.






Barton's got some fucking nerve to do that and then tell RVP that Gervinho punched him - thug.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



MMN said:


> JOEY BARTON, what a fucking bloke. The guy is a legend. It seems like justice that Arsenal should get cheated since they've done it so often over the years and even yesterday they dived and stamped on Barton.


Sigged :lmao 

Also fans still arguing about Barton? Fuck dude has got to be one of the best trolls of all time.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

this is an arsenal fan:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I need to see that film.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Love how people get so worked up by Barton, it's exceptional.

Can see a Stoke win today.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Torres own goal in stoppage time to secure Stoke a 1-0 win plz.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Chelsea 5 Stoke 0 plz.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Pennant to score. 1-0


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Robert Huth to get 93rd minute winner.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Torres own goal. 1-0 Stoke.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Chelsea team.

*Cech

Bosingwa - Alex - Terry - Cole

Mikel

Lampard ---- Ramires

Kalou - Torres - Malouda*​
Stoke team.

*Begovic

Huth - Shawcross - Woodgate - Wilson 

Pennant - Delap - Whelan - Etherington

Walters - Jones*​


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

KALOUDA is playing. very nice.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Stoke team - HUTH & DELAP. All they need.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

DROGBA on the bench


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Should be a good couple of games today without the vicious thuggery displayed by the arsenal bullies yesterday


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> Should be a good couple of games today without the vicious thuggery displayed by the arsenal bullies yesterday


Stoke will show us some pure football today.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Stoke have done alright for themselves as of late, hanging with sides in the Europa League qualifiers & me thinks they can now possibly get something out of today's game. West Brom have brought some good players in the summer so i'd be surprised if we won 3 or 4-0 at the Hawthorns. It'll likely be a close game with ultimately a goal deciding who wins. I hope it isn't going to be a boring 0-0 draw, especially after our performance in the 2nd half against City last week at Wembley.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Stoke will show us some pure football today.


yep stoke are going to show arsenal how the gentlemanly game of football should be played


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I see Woodgate's starting for Stoke against Chelsea. Lets hope his debut goes better than Kieron Dyer's for QPR yesterday.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Woodgate was boss in Stoke's Europa League away leg. If he stays fit then Stoke will get top 10 easily.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



X-Static said:


> I see Woodgate's starting for Stoke against Chelsea. Lets hope his debut goes better than Kieron Dyer's for QPR yesterday.


6 Minutes? Gonna be hard to do worse.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Really hard to watch Stoke continually outplay everyone in the league with some beautiful football. Delap particularly good with short range passing. Chelsea to get outplayed.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

fuck you torres stuffing up my fantasy team. cocksucking .......


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

no luiz + no sturridge + drogba on the bench =


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Really hard to watch Stoke continually outplay everyone in the league with some beautiful football. Delap particularly good with short range passing. Chelsea to get outplayed.


Bitter much, son?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Really hard to watch Stoke continually outplay everyone in the league with some beautiful football. Delap particularly good with short range passing. Chelsea to get outplayed.


stunning goal from delap






not everyone has to go route 1, hoof if up there, like arsenal do, ruining the reputation of english football


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> 6 Minutes? Gonna be hard to do worse.


Woodgate's debut for Real Madrid was worse. 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Luiz not playing? Probably still has nightmares over what Walters did to him last season. He don't want none of that again.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



redeadening said:


> no luiz + no sturridge + drogba on the bench =


Injured. Suspended. Bold decision.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Stoke's crowd is nuts. I love it, but not at the expense of my team!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ Spectacular. That's a shit goal for him though. "First in 2 years". What a goal/game ratio - stunning. No wonder all the top clubs are after him.

MMN, not doing it right, try again.











AVB looks like such a boss. Hard to dislike him now.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

where's ivanovic?

not gonna draw too many conclusions yet, i have faith in AVB, we'll see what he can do


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> ^ Spectacular. That's a shit goal for him though. "First in 2 years". What a goal/game ratio - stunning. No wonder all the top clubs are after him.
> 
> MMN, not doing it right, try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVB looks like such a boss. Hard to dislike him now.


Don't use my avatar, son. I know you're an Arsenal fan, but it doesn't mean you can steal you dirty fucking looter.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ivanovic has a slight injury, as does David Luiz.

Torres looking sharp.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yellow card for Shawcross. That'll make Stringer happy!


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Torres looking good so far, which can only mean one thing. He'll get injured soon.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Pfft, you think AVB looks like a boss? Look at Pulis. Swagger like no other.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Pulis with the swagger and the fly Armani suit right there.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Pulis is the DON of football management. Look at his cap, u jelly son?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Pulis with that SWAGGER


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I like how Pulis runs to the dugout like the Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Very good defensive spell by Stoke there.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

What the hell? Did Ashley cole fall asleep there or something?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Pfft, you think AVB looks like a boss? Look at Pulis. Swagger like no other.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Would you let Pulis mind your kids? I wouldn't.

Torres looks very sharp, can't get him involved though. LOL at Cole. Jones looks on it today for Stoke, he can be a top player when he wants to.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

AVB is swag but he's no mancini


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Kalou good enough to be a starter :lmao


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Oh man, Torres nearly through there.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

STOKE bossing.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Total football from Stoke. Eat your heart out Barca.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Could have easily been a penalty there for Stoke


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Stoke fans: "John Terry he's shagging the ref" 

:lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Stoke denied a penalty. It's okay with all this total football their bound to score soon.

stoke fans are great :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Cruyff is embarassed by this total football, Stoke are the next step in the evolution of football. Walters at the forefront.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wow, Torres is looking great. Both teams playing very well.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Stoke fans: "John Terry he's shagging the ref"
> 
> :lmao


That's going to be a hard chant to top this season.

Torres looking dangerous, but I'm agreeing with Evo now that Sturridge would be in AVB's starting lineup, especially with Kalou looking like gash.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Half time!

Happy with everyone except our wingers. They're not offering anything. I kinda expect that from Kalou, as he is garbage as a starter. But Malouda has been disappointing.

Torres playing well, all up until he has to take a shot. Hopefully it'll click in the second half.

Mikel has been great. Our best player on the pitch.

Stoke playing well. Causing us a lot of bother. Probably should have had a penalty, but Terry seems to always gets away with handball calls.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Stoke fans: "John Terry he's shagging the ref"
> 
> :lmao


Early contender for chant of the year :lmao 

Pretty decent first half of football. Stoke have played quite well especially Ethrighton & Walters, Unlucky to not be in front. 

Chelsea have played well too. Ramires hasn't been to bad and Torres looks very sharp. Might very well actually score today


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Stoke should have had pen.

Torres should score.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I dunno, on the quick it looked like a reasonable case for handball, but slow-mo showed that the ref was right.

Mikel has done a great job today. I've always said that he's very underrated.

Kalou getting bashed as usual. He's had some struggles but he's done some things very well, too. At the moment though, I'd agree, Sturridge would be over him.

Ramires and Torres looking like big-time threats. Could see both of them scoring today.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> *I dunno, on the quick it looked like a reasonable case for handball, but slow-mo showed that the ref was right.*
> 
> Mikel has done a great job today. I've always said that he's very underrated.
> 
> Kalou getting bashed as usual. He's had some struggles but he's done some things very well, too. At the moment though, I'd agree, Sturridge would be over him.
> 
> Ramires and Torres looking like big-time threats. Could see both of them scoring today.


more the other way round, the replay made it look more like a penalty, even ray wilkins didnt think it was a penalty at first then changed his mind after the replay


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

De Gea is bossing the fuck out of that suit


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Well, that's fine, but I didn't think so, that's all I'm saying. I don't think Chelsea had a penalty case earlier in the game, either.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I do think Chelsea have had plenty of cases for free kicks, though. That one should've been given for Torres.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Looked a penalty there. WHAT an effort from Mikel.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wonderful shot from Mikel. Chelsea being denied a lot of penalties here,


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ok, now THERE'S a clear penalty case for Lampard. Damn.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

dive there from fat frank


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> Ok, now THERE'S a clear penalty case for Lampard. Damn.


Nope, he was going down well before any contact.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wow, this is getting intense. And no, that was an obvious penalty.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

big dive from fat frank


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Torres is looking good out there not getting pushed around and hes been active. 

also thanks for the rep pictures rush, mmn and kk :lmao hopefully i can return the favour next week.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

was hitting the deck before the contact. Frank diving to the ground like he was trying to save a piece of cake from hitting the ground.

no problem overrated, even if we lose i'll find something good to rep you with 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

same old frank always cheating, same old frank always eating


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Anelka on before Drogba? The fuck is this?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Don't agree with this substitution, Malouda was looking good.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Match needs more Drogba


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

kalou still on :lmao

evo are you avb?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao drogba should go home.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

FFS Walters, golden chance there.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> kalou still on :lmao
> 
> evo are you avb?


Haha, no. I would've subbed on Anelka for Kalou, thought Malouda was playing better.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Kalou still on? Drogba not on? Woodgate not injured? Fuck this company.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The Messi of throw ins goes down.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Drogba to score the winner. Book it.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Drogba coming on for Kalou. HERE WE GO.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Chelsea to score in the dying seconds in the first game of the season again. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...al-fans-shouldnt-criticise-Arsene-Wenger.html actually agreeing with Neville


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

chelsea can't win in stoke day, night, afternoon, sunny, raining. 

DAT STOKE


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

MASSIVE respect for Neville there. Spot on. Those idiots MMN was talking about need to have a good read of that and then look at the club.

Dat Stoke with dat football lesson.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

86 minutes gone, no goals.

BRING ON LUKAKU. 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

United team 

De Gea, Smalling, Rio, Vidic, Fabio, Nani, Anderson, Cleverley, Young, Welbeck, Rooney.

good to see Welbeck and cleverley starting, obviously evra wasnt fit enough to play


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

De Gea

Smalling Ferdinand Vidic Fabio

Nani Anderson Cleverley Young

Welbeck Rooney​
Very much the team I wanted to see. Will be interesting to see how it gets on, VERY attacking lineup. Cleverley needs to boss.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Good test for Cleverley. Don't think he will ever be good enough to be a central midfield hub at United but could be an alright back up player.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Good test for Cleverley. Don't think he will ever be good enough to be a central midfield hub at United but could be an alright back up player.


You're not good enough.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

What a recovery by Drogba. Good lord. :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

6 out the 11 starting for United are english, havent seen that many for a while


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Who was that Stoke player with the Frog Splash? Eddie Guerrero must be turning over in his grave. :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Thought Rafael would get in over Smallings still a good line up though 

STOKE. First Chelsea next Barca. RAPING EUROPE


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Woooo Stoke. Now we just need West Brom and Swansea to hold United and City to a pair of draws (or beat them :side.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Thought Rafael would get in over Smallings still a good line up though
> 
> STOKE. First Chelsea next Barca. RAPING EUROPE


I think Captain Rafael is injured.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

SUNNY DAY IN STOKE.

0-0


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Thought Rafael would get in over Smallings still a good line up though
> 
> STOKE. First Chelsea next Barca. RAPING EUROPE


Captain Rafa dislocated his shoulder.:sad:

FABIO to take Evra's position today for good.

THE NEW ERA BEGINS TODAY!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Top 4 clubs drawing. DISASTER SEASON OMG BOLTON WINNING THE LEAGUE. Sun headline, obviously.

West Brom drawing against United would be funny.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Chelsea, Arsenal & Liverpool drop points. Hopefully we can punish that. Fucking Shane Long, pacey little shit better not give Vidic any trouble.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

A couple decisions I would've liked to have, a couple of questionable calls inside the box and just outside it in the second half, but I'm not gonna lament too much over it.

Good performance by both teams, great atmosphere provided by Stoke's crowd, enjoyable game overall.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

West Brom to Draw against Man U today & then SWANSEA to hold City tomorrow plz


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Bah. Thought we could have got the win. But you can't be too upset with only a point at Stoke. Hard ass place to go and I'm happy it's out of the way.

Our wingers were abysmal today though. I can't remember them stretching Stoke, or even putting in a decent cross. But this was clear since last season. A new winger is a MUST.

Very pleased with Mikel though. He actually was moving around and looking to do more than just sitting. This is what he needs to be doing.

Torres was very good. Only fault was his final shot.

But yeah, overall I'm ok with the point. Just really want to see Modric and a new winger coming in now.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Top 4 clubs drawing. DISASTER SEASON OMG BOLTON WINNING THE LEAGUE. Sun headline, obviously.
> 
> West Brom drawing against United would be funny.


OI. DICKHEAD. The mighty BWFC will show you all, youll see .................

City will make a statement today, for some reason im not expecting much from the scum against west brom but they never do realy have explosive starts to the season.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

A point at the Brittania is a great point. You have that fixture out of the way first so you don't need to return, it's probably the hardest away fixture outside of the usual suspects, probably harder than Arsenal away as well.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> A point at the Brittania is a great point. You have that fixture out of the way first so you don't need to return, it's probably the hardest away fixture outside of the usual suspects, probably harder than Arsenal away as well.


Agreed, unless you have a guy who has mastered the backwards header.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Song in a few more years would be perfect for Chelsea.

I have them down for the EPL if they get Modric and a new winger.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

STOKE RED CARDS - 0
ARSENAL RED CARDS -1

obvious who the thugs are


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Stoke showed us how to play football today, sadly.

If United draw a BRUNT pic is necessary to be repped.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










hope you enjoy that joel and evo. just need redeadening to post soon so i can rep him with that as well.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Song can fuck off, I hope he never comes anywhere near Chelsea.

The only thing I don't get is why Benayoun/Torres isn't taken advantage of more. Didn't agree with today's substitutions. Malouda played well, so he should've stayed on. At that point, instead of Anelka for Malouda, bring on Drogba for Kalou. Then, I would've done Benayoun for Ramires, and eventually, maybe, Anelka for Malouda.

Then, we would've had Drogba and Torres on for full time, and two guys in Anelka and Benayoun who know how to hook up with both of them. Ramires wasted a shot at the end which frustrated me. Benayoun at that stage would've continued to take the ball forward and tried to put someone through.

Ramires played well today though and other than some stuff he was doing late in the game, had no problems with him. Mikel was wonderful and I'm glad to see him doing well.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

A couple United pictures in honour of the upcoming game.

All of Hernandez' goals last year - get well soon BRO!


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

And you guys are actually helping me out with those REP pictures. Getting STUFF's inappropriate (but hilarious) reps off my page with greater pace, cheers fellas. (Y)


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Average age of the United team, 24. Youngest in the Premiership this weekend.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> STOKE RED CARDS - 0
> ARSENAL RED CARDS -1
> 
> obvious who the thugs are


ITZ A CONSPIRACY

Edit

Also Damn You for the Rep pic Shepard :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> *Song can fuck off, I hope he never comes anywhere near Chelsea.*
> 
> The only thing I don't get is why Benayoun/Torres isn't taken advantage of more. Didn't agree with today's substitutions. Malouda played well, so he should've stayed on. At that point, instead of Anelka for Malouda, bring on Drogba for Kalou. Then, I would've done Benayoun for Ramires, and eventually, maybe, Anelka for Malouda.
> 
> Then, we would've had Drogba and Torres on for full time, and two guys in Anelka and Benayoun who know how to hook up with both of them. Ramires wasted a shot at the end which frustrated me. Benayoun at that stage would've continued to take the ball forward and tried to put someone through.
> 
> Ramires played well today though and other than some stuff he was doing late in the game, had no problems with him. Mikel was wonderful and I'm glad to see him doing well.


Why? He showed in 09/10 he was one of the best defensive midfielders in the league and when he finds the right balance between attacking and defending he will be miles ahead of Mikel.


lol @ SS asking if this generation will be the best ever for United. No, it won't. 

Watching that video package makes you realise how great Fergie is. They have spent a lot of money but he always build up stars when someone leaves, or a generation gets older, and he has maintained success over that period.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I just can't stand the guy to be honest. Genuinely don't like him, he's just one of those typical players that I want nothing to do with.

Would choose Mikel over him any day and with the way Mikel played today, would be totally comfortable with it. And also, for attack as well as defense, Ramires > Song.

He can keep himself and his ugly dome away from Stamford Bridge. 8*D


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> lol @ SS asking if this generation will be the best ever for United. No, it won't.


The fuck would you know son? 8*D.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

My God Rooney is uglier than ever.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> lol @ SS asking if this generation will be the best ever for United. No, it won't.


Phil Jones is going to captain this side to 14 CONSECUTIVE EUROPEAN CUPS!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Here we go!


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Bullshit freekick.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Tchoyi is lethal. Well, against us he is.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Tchoyi is lethal. Well, against us he is.


We should sign him :side: he can be our Magpie slayer to battle SHOLA


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Tchoyi to score a hat-trick 8*D

:lmao if United fans think this generation will be the best Fergie has ever had, won't come close.

SHOLA put in a good shift yesterday, good work rate.

Ramires is a good player but is too inconsistent. Mikel sits back far too much. Wilshere dropping deep with Song at times would show everyone how good he really is, Song does the job of 2 players too often really. Underrated. If Ramires hits consistent form he will be top drawer, Chelsea will benefit a lot from his more mobile style of play when compared to Mikel.

He's a bit of a prick but that means he would fit in well at Chelsea 8*D


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

WORLD FUCKING CLASS!!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

And Rooney opens shiz up. Was coming though Man U have been damn near all over WBA since kick off.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Very nice by Rooney, United looks to have the fire going.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

United really have been dominant. Early goal was always coming, and should have actually come even earlier with Welbeck missing the header.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Remember the name, Wayne Rooney!


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

sweet goal from Rooney there shot through the defenders legs, Foster had no chance


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

vidic injured, looks like evans coming on :no: why not phil jones


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

No Jonny Evans, God PLEASE NO JONNY EVANS!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Absolutely beautiful play from United.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

FFS Nani, some great football. Brilliant.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Phil Neville sighting. WHAT A HERO!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Phil Neville and Neville Neville. 

Top finish from Rooney. Some nice football too.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

this stinks, this is total BS

rainy night in stoke my ass. buncha crooks kicking down poor innocent lampard in the box. HE SLEPT WITH NO-ONE!


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Brilliant play from Cleverley. **** yourself Sneijder.

90% possession last 5 mins for United.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

De Gea. For **** sake.

Knew he'd score.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Oh Crap 1 - 1. Shane Long. Fuck did that come from? :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao calamity. Poor bloke.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

What a Shocker keeper blunder _again_ Shane Long take a bow 6.5 million what a bargain for Hodgson


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Poor De Gea

He let's those ground balls slip way to easy.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

De Gea with the mad saves.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Two howlers in two games, sort it out.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

you gotta be shitting me :lmao

maybe they shoulda held onto van der sar and phased de gea in :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Would love West Brom to somehow hold onto a 1-1 draw now. They've been dominated but, but that poor effort gives them hope. Nice to see Shane Long score too.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

should've got stekelenburg 8*D or neuer.

game plan against United. no matter where you are 

1. shoot along the ground
2. on the target.
3. ???
4. PROFIT


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

De Gay


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

are utd sure they signed de gea and not Almunia?


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ugh. Don't know what to make of that half.

De Gea looks just fucking terrible. I can try and be nice to him, but holy Taibi you can't be fucking serious. 

We're playing some great stuff going forward. Nani should have scored at least two, we've had some nice moves in and around the box. Cleverley and Rooney look class. We're controlling the game, but WBA always look dangerous. Fabio has been poor and you can tell we miss a holding midfielder, even if it is Carrick. Meh. Think we should stay the way we are and we should score, maybe unleash the Berb after about 60 mins.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

we have to stick with de gea, would shatter his confidence if he is dropped, just needs a few good saves and his confidence should come back


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Hodgson's game plan - "Brunt, you draw the full backs out which allows Tchoyi to get in behind and pull the centre backs out of position which will allow Long to have some good goal scoring opportunites. Oh, fuck this - just shoot from anywhere, your bound to score."


Dropping De Gea would be a disaster but funny if it happened. SEND 'EM BACK YOUR MONEY.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Well as least we all know that to beat Man U all you gotta do is hit the ball from far and along the ground


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

LOL @ "I can try and be nice to him."

Not coming at you personally so don't take it the wrong way, but there's so much self-entitlement in that sentence, fits the stereotype perfectly. 8*D


----------



## wabak

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> should've got stekelenburg 8*D or *neuer*.
> 
> game plan against United. no matter where you are
> 
> 1. shoot along the ground
> 2. on the target.
> 3. ???
> 4. PROFIT


Neuer messed up in Bayerns opening game of the season too, and it cost them the game.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

United fans, it's okay. Mark Bosnich has just declared on Australian TV that he never made a mistake like that. Perhaps SAF could lure him out of retirement (and away from the coke).



wabak said:


> Neuer messed up in Bayerns opening game of the season too, and it cost them the game.


The Ultras were pleased too.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Every keeper will always be susceptible to the calamity error. People who want him dropped are far too impatient (fits most fans these days perfectly), Ferguson won't drop him this early after forking out £17m for the lad to replace one of our most consistent goalkeepers, who himself made some awful mistakes in his time that people convieniently won't talk about. De Gea will come good given time and more coaching. Otherwise we've looked good attacking wise and definitely a better away performance than a lot of the drivel we served up last year on the road.

Would have been there had WBA not decided to charge us £43 and cut our allocation. £43 for any game of football is a rip off let alone fricking West Bromwich Albion. Our away support sounds good and we're up against the best home support in the Prem IMO (yeah WBA have Stoke fans for a bag of chips when it comes to a consistent atmosphere 19 games a season).


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Hey Fergie, remember when you could've signed Frey or Adler or Stekelenburg or Neuer or Lloris? I hope De Gea can sort these clangers out of his game coz he's slower to get down than Hulk Hogan 8*D.

Nah, in Fergie I always trust, he'll come good, just needs time to build his confidence.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










hopeulike.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> Hey Fergie, remember when you could've signed Frey or Adler or Stekelenburg or Neuer or Lloris? I hope De Gea can sort these clangers out of his game coz he's slower to get down than Hulk Hogan 8*D.
> 
> Nah, in Fergie I always trust, he'll come good, just needs time to build his confidence.


Asshole, I made that joke in the catbox. 

Another De Gea blunder to make it 2-1 would do me nicely. :side:


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Evans. That's all we fucking need.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

You knew it was coming:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



wabak said:


> Neuer messed up in Bayerns opening game of the season too, and it cost them the game.


i'm aware. i didn't want to chuck in the shifty eye smiley after using the 8*D smiley.



BkB Hulk said:


> Asshole, I made that joke in the catbox.
> 
> Another De Gea blunder to make it 2-1 would do me nicely. :side:


why settle for just 1 blunder?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

ha ha. poor united. a spanish bloke lacking confidence and screwing up after a big transfer for him. cant imagine what thats like ya poozers 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> i'm aware. i didn't want to chuck in the shifty eye smiley after using the 8*D smiley.
> 
> 
> 
> why settle for just 1 blunder?


I'm a nice guy.

Disappointed in lack of CAPTAIN FABIO.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

the great jonny Evans is brought on


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Welbeck's been poor. Berbatov should come on.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

i thought berba was gonna be sold?


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Young gets booked and the one earlier didn't? **** off.

United get ALL the decisions.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










or


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Glad to see Berbatov


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ferdinand looking injured too...isthisreallife


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

great 3 out of the back 4 are injured now


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

De Gea misses Spain.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Rio has done his hamstring in _again_? by gawd he is made of glass it appears.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Vidic, Rafael & Ferdinand out and a Keeper who has problems saving goals. 

(Y) great news for every other team in the leauge


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> great 3 out of the back 4 are injured now


4 out of 4.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

FUCKING EXCELLENT YOUNG!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ashley Young!

He's been brilliant on the wing today, wonderfully done.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> 4 out of 4.


evra was touch and go for this match though, he will be back for the next game



GET IN!!! great play from Young


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Damn you Young! 

Nice goal though kinda felt they would get a late goal.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Unlucky for West Brom to get the own goal after working so hard. It's a shame for them, but nothing they could do. Great play by Young and a bit of luck to finish it off.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ashley Youn....erm...










Ashley Young!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

There's a guy in that awful film Stormbreaker who looks like him. More so than that!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> You knew it was coming:





Rush said:


> or


meme success.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Vidic, Rafael & Ferdinand out and a Keeper who has problems saving goals.
> 
> (Y) great news for every other team in the leauge





United fans failing with the Ashley Young chant, just doesn't work sorry.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Very ropey second half performance, lost the passing and movement we saw in the first half. Rooney especially played poorly in the 2nd half.

Young was outstanding, always the most likely threat. Thought Cleverly and Anderson both looked good, but I can see problems long term defensively if we stick with that two.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Rooney and Own Goal scoring, this is 2010 all over again.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Thank fuck that's over, tough game. De Gea is worrying but I'll use the ''He's still young'' excuse for a while at least :side:. Cleverly was decent, didn't look out of place. Rio and Vidic injured, hopefully not for too long. Young was very good though.

Played some classy stuff in the first half until WBA scored, then we got sloppy. Second half was fairly scrappy from both teams but 3 points is the main thing.

Also, it was pleasing to score late and piss off the rival fans. Troll-tastic! 8*D


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

United will be thankful for that bit of luck near the end, inadvertently employing a West Brom player to score it for them. Still though, a good performance by United all around, though I'm sure they are aware of the concerns they must address.

West Brom, it just seemed like they don't have the instinct to go forward. They take too many touches and turn their backs to goal too often. I saw many examples where their players would receive the ball and immediately turn away from the goal to protect the ball, then take another touch sideways, and another touch sideways. In some cases, it made defending easier for United. When West Brom actually attacked, they gave United problems. They just need a more killer instinct, maybe a better awareness as well, and don't let themselves get as intimidated. They found out today that if you take a shot, it just might go in, and I think they need to take from that, even though most will blame De Gea for it, and use it for confidence and get their minds more set on attacking. 

Their defense did well and was unlucky to get the own goal near the end. Defense, as a whole, didn't look like too much of a problem today, though you can always improve (and they did get burned by Ashley Young). It's in the attacking half that they have a lot to sort out, turning away from the goal less, not taking so many horizontal touches, not caving in too easily and kicking it back just for the sake of holding onto the ball.

There's a lot of potential in the West Brom team. Potential that we probably won't see realized on too high of a level, but if they can keep playing like they did today, as a whole, and improve on the mistakes they made, they won't have to worry a bit about relegation.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Evans. That's all we fucking need.


Ugh, will you please shut the fuck up about Evans already? He's not anywhere near as bad as you continually make him out to be, he had a few mares last season but he's proven himself to be a reliable and steady backup to Rio and Vidic at the back, he had some great performances in our clean sheet run in 08/09 and the following season backed it up with some good games alongside Rio, Vidic and WESLEY. Last season he started shaky but improved as time went on, still didn't look quite as good but this season he's back on the way up. Relax on him, stop fearing the worst after a couple of games from a year ago. (Y).

Great to start the season with a win, we deserved it too, second half was a little less impressive than the first and Berbatov was unusually sloppy at times with the ball, Nani hardly took Shorey on all day, and Young had a great game.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal fans mocking De Gea is laughable, same with Liverpool fans.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> Ugh, will you please shut the fuck up about Evans already? He's not anywhere near as bad as you continually make him out to be, he had a few mares last season but he's proven himself to be a reliable and steady backup to Rio and Vidic at the back, he had some great performances in our clean sheet run in 08/09 and the following season backed it up with some good games alongside Rio, Vidic and WESLEY. Last season he started shaky but improved as time went on, still didn't look quite as good but this season he's back on the way up. Relax on him, stop fearing the worst after a couple of games from a year ago. (Y).
> 
> Great to start the season with a win, we deserved it too, second half was a little less impressive than the first and Berbatov was unusually sloppy at times with the ball, Nani hardly took Shorey on all day, and Young had a great game.


Evans didn't haveone non-shaky game last season. He was absolutely brutal. I'm entitled to be concerned about him coming on in a close game. He done well enough today, but he still gets dominated in the air. Gets bullied by any sort of physical striker.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Pleased with the 2-1 result. Also pleased that Chelsea got held at Stoke.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Where are the United fans now who weren't happy when Young signed? It was only a minority but that boy fits perfectly in to that team, more so than Valencia.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



DR JUPES said:


> Arsenal fans mocking De Gea is laughable, same with Liverpool fans.


but they have WORLD CLASS Szczesny!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Where are the United fans now who weren't happy when Young signed? It was only a minority but that boy fits perfectly in to that team, more so than Valencia.


yeah some people were questioning why we needed another right winger :no:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> Arsenal fans mocking De Gea is laughable, same with Liverpool fans.


I love it when people react like that. At least the Liverpool/Arsenal fans are good sports about it. You dish some out, you get some back. Some people just don't get the banter.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I would rather have Valencia really, much better wing player. Unbelievable how he lost barely any form after coming back from that horror injury.

De Gea deserves mocking for those two shockers, if that was Szczęsny everyone would be all over him :lmao Szczęsny is one of the most talented keepers in the EPL.

EDIT: Bananas is right, harmless memes taken a bit seriously.


This probably got lost in the thread.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2025700/Gary-Neville-Arsenal-fans-shouldnt-criticise-Arsene-Wenger.html#comments

Gary Neville not saying the predictable media shit. Top stuff.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> I would rather have Valencia really, much better wing player. Unbelievable how he lost barely any form after coming back from that horror injury.
> 
> De Gea deserves mocking for those two shockers, *if that was Szczęsny everyone would be all over him* :lmao Szczęsny is one of the most talented keepers in the EPL.
> 
> EDIT: Bananas is right, harmless memes taken a bit seriously.


Because he plays for Arsenal?  There's no conspiracy if that's what you mean.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

United fans always seem to be the most offended when it comes to banter. At least of what I've seen anyways. As a whole, they're apparently the only group of people that are allowed to dish it out, but can't take it.

Those of you who aren't, you know who you are and you know I'm not calling you out. So don't, erm, get too offended. 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



DR JUPES said:


> Arsenal fans mocking De Gea is laughable, same with Liverpool fans.


Our Keeper can actually save though so we Can mock (Y)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal keepers definitely do get a lot of stick. Any hint of an error and the press are all over them. Almunia had one good season, and Fabianski had a good run, but still got tore apart by a small error against Newcastle that most PL keepers make. Everyone would be telling us we need a new keeper and Wenger out and all that hyperbole. Fabianksi and Almunia are certainly poor keepers but I thought Fabianski was treated very harshly for the error against Newcastle.

I don't see why Liverpool fans aren't allowed to mock. As CGS said their keeper is quality, and is better than De Gea. I understand if someone said Arsenal as Szczęsny probably isn't as good overall as De Gea is right now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Our Keeper can actually save though so we Can mock (Y)







every new keeper will make mistakes, fergie said in his interview that Schmeichel's first game was very similar


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

AVB didn't comment on the Torres/Lampard penalty no-calls (because he hadn't yet seen replays), but he did have this to say:



AVB said:


> 'The amount of pushing and grabbing in the box is out of this world,' he claimed. 'I want to draw the referees' attention to these kind of details as they say they are going to be aware of these details. Maybe they need extra help.'


AVB putting the officials in their place. "Maybe they need extra help." :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> United fans always seem to be the most offended when it comes to banter. At least of what I've seen anyways. As a whole, they're apparently the only group of people that are allowed to dish it out, but can't take it.
> 
> Those of you who aren't, you know who you are and you know I'm not calling you out. So don't, erm, get too offended. 8*D


Why don't you shut your fucking mouth? I think we're the best banter-takers on this forum. So be quiet, you clueless prick! 

That was sarcasm...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

AVB - you're playing against Stoke, this is to be expected. They need more than extra help. Awful tackles by Stoke sometimes that went without yellows :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> AVB didn't comment on the Torres/Lampard penalty no-calls (because he hadn't yet seen replays), but he did have this to say:
> 
> 
> 
> AVB putting the officials in their place. "Maybe they need extra help." :lmao


He tries to distance himself from the comparison, but that was so Mourinho like.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Well, he wasnt wrong though was he?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> yeah some people were questioning why we needed another right winger :no:


There were a couple of guys who were saying he wasn't good enough for United, nothing to do with his position. I can't remember who they were and I don't think they post that much. Young's qualitys have been there to see for years. He's a machine for goals & assists.

AVB is right. Shirt pulling is crazy in this league and there needs to be a clampdown. Every team is guilty of it. Until officials start giving penalties for it, it'll continue the way it is.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Referees are way too inconsistent on it. If a team is 3-0 down and there is some shirt pulling sympathy penalties are given. Personally, I think EVERY big shirt pulling incident should be rewarded with a penalty. Even if it results in a stupid amount of penalties given until it gets into the minds of players. Maybe if we take as much pressure of the refs as possible with new policies and video technology they can focus on other things more.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I said the guy wasn't worth that transfer fee (in fairness I don't believe in fees of £15m or more when you consider just how much that is for 1 player) and said he was overhyped by the media and was the definition of stats making a player look better than they are. A Villa fan who goes Home and Away has said that for every good cross Young has that leads to an assist there's countless others which go nowhere, he described him as someone Match Of The Day could look like a superstar by cutting out all his mistakes and focusing solely on his good contribution whilst watching him live/on TV for the entire match would expose him.

FWIW I thought he was class today all things considered.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I must admit I found it odd when United went in for Young, as although I recognised his quality, I found it odd they were going in for another winger, when they already have so many players they can play wide. I thought what they really needed was a creative midfield as a Scholes replacement. It looks like Fergie has put his trust in Anderson and Cleverely for the new season. I suspect the purchase of Young also confirms that Giggs is very much just a central midfielder now rather than a winger.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ +1. A Villa fan I know said he was a MOTD player aswell, something I have heard quite a bit. I don't watch him enough so I can't be conclusive but that is what I hear.

Cleverley and Anderson just simply are not good enough to carry you through a season in the centre of the park really. Anderson is very overrated by United fans really, and Cleverley has barely played at senior level and wasn't very impressive today either.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Anderson plays better with a good CM partner tbh. Its no coincidence that he bossed the midfield against Liverpool & Arsenal away from home in 2007/08 when he had Hargreaves alongside him to break up the play. He and Carrick were always a dreadful combination together, (4-1 vs 'Pool).


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Just got back from the game...fuck my heart nearly give way!
Awesome point seeing as we had the reserves on the bench for us, now for a few signings this week and we are looking for a good season. The camera cuts away from the moaning that Terry does and fuck me he never stops arguing with the linesman/ref/4th official!! 

I have Rooney and young in my dream team and from comments on here I'm guessing they both played well? 

Unlucky Stringer today although Stoke didn't play great I guess you can say our defence was "boss"


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> ^ +1. A Villa fan I know said he was a MOTD player aswell, something I have heard quite a bit. I don't watch him enough so I can't be conclusive but that is what I hear.
> 
> Cleverley and Anderson just simply are not good enough to carry you through a season in the centre of the park really. Anderson is very overrated by United fans really, and Cleverley has barely played at senior level and wasn't very impressive today either.


Both were very good today, problem is they're both similar. No one was disciplined enough to sit. They're both attacking minded but they're very good players.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



DR JUPES said:


> Arsenal fans mocking De Gea is laughable, same with Liverpool fans.


don't see how i'm getting overly offended, if at all with this quote.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


>


Love this.



Stringer said:


> De Gea deserves mocking for those two shockers, if that was Szczęsny everyone would be all over him :lmao


If it was Szczesny it would've been in the last minute that costs them the match 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

http://justarsenal.com/andre-villas-boas-admits-he-may-buy-samir-nasri/9142

Great pickup, but they will have to pay a premium and I'm not sure if AVB will pay the price Citeh will. BIDDING WAR PLZ.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Hoping for Dzeko and Balotelli line up tomorrow so I can pull this out again...


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Good result for United today and a well earned and fully deserved 3 points in the bag. United were class for the first 35 minutes of the game but when they conceded, they fell apart and lost their flow in their movement and passing. They couldn't pick it back up in the second half and thankfully, Young came up with some quality and got lucky with the deflection that gave us the second goal and the win. Young by the way, was awesome and deserved Man of the Match. Very dangerous on the wing and he also contributed in Rooney's goal. 

Nani however, did absolutely nothing on the right wing today. It's one of the most inactive displays by him on the wing I think I've ever seen. He did decent but United were always lethal on the left side of the pitch and sometimes, I just forgot Nani was even playing.

As for the De Gea mistake, I'm not too worried. He's only 20 years old and has plenty of time to develop. Plus, with every mistake he makes he still gives something positive. He made 2 really good saves in the match and his distribution was still top notch. His confidence may be a bit low right now but give him time and he should do well. I see big things in De Gea and I fully believe he will be a top keeper in the Premier League.

I've also noticed the negative comments on Johnny Evans. I don't really understand this as although he had a very rough start to last season (Carling Cup match against West Ham is a case in point) he ended the season with some solid performances (against Chelsea home, Everton home, even the FA Cup match against Liverpool etc.) and he was brilliant in the Community Shield against City. He seems to have regained his confidence and has played well and did so today for the time he was on. He's a very reliable back up to Ferdinand and Vidic and it was good to see him put in another good performance today. Still, I can understand if United fans are still unsure of Evans.

I hope Fabio gets more games this season, he was incredible in the the second half of last season and he had a strong game today. A shame Rafael is injured again though as he seems to be picking them up quite a bit recently. I really hope Rafael had an impressive season as last season wasn't his best.

I hope Ferdinand and Vidic recover soon.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> Good result for United today and a well earned and fully deserved 3 points in the bag. United were class for the first 35 minutes of the game but when they conceded, they fell apart and lost their flow in their movement and passing. They couldn't pick it back up in the second half and thankfully, Young came up with some quality and got lucky with the deflection that gave us the second goal and the win. Young by the way, was awesome and deserved Man of the Match. Very dangerous on the wing and he also contributed in Rooney's goal.
> 
> Nani however, did absolutely nothing on the right wing today. It's one of the most inactive displays by him on the wing I think I've ever seen. He did decent but United were always lethal on the left side of the pitch and sometimes, I just forgot Nani was even playing.
> 
> As for the De Gea mistake, I'm not too worried. He's only 20 years old and has plenty of time to develop. Plus, with every mistake he makes he still gives something positive. He made 2 really good saves in the match and his distribution was still top notch. His confidence may be a bit low right now but give him time and he should do well. I see big things in De Gea and I fully believe he will be a top keeper in the Premier League.
> 
> I've also noticed the negative comments on Johnny Evans. I don't really understand this as although he had a very rough start to last season (Carling Cup match against West Ham is a case in point) he ended the season with some solid performances (against Chelsea home, Everton home, even the FA Cup match against Liverpool etc.) and he was brilliant in the Community Shield against City. He seems to have regained his confidence and has played well and did so today for the time he was on. He's a very reliable back up to Ferdinand and Vidic and it was good to see him put in another good performance today. Still, I can understand if United fans are still unsure of Evans.
> 
> I hope Fabio gets more games this season, he was incredible in the the second half of last season and he had a strong game today. A shame Rafael is injured again though as he seems to be picking them up quite a bit recently. I really hope Rafael had an impressive season as last season wasn't his best.
> 
> I hope Ferdinand and Vidic recover soon.


Ferdinand is out for 6 weeks, Rafael is probably out for 10-12 weeks.

Rafael was fantastic last season...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I think United deserved the 3 points but only slightly. WBA were very impressive second half and were unlucky with Young's goal. Good display. 

Bring on El Clasico, Citeh/Swansea and Arsenal/Udinese!


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Love having the PL back. TIME TO CATCH BOLTON!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Ferdinand is out for 6 weeks, Rafael is probably out for 10-12 weeks.


That sucks. 



> Rafael was fantastic last season...


I didn't say he wasn't fantastic, I just said it wasn't his best season. He did well but he was getting injured quite a lot and in the end, Fabio was the one who shined and took over the right back spot.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> That sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say he wasn't fantastic, I just said it wasn't his best season. He did well but he was getting injured quite a lot and in the end, Fabio was the one who shined and took over the right back spot.


Injuries were a problem, but before that I thought he was playing as well as I'd ever seen him or Fabio play. He had loads of MOTM type displays and really looked as though he'd made the position his own. Sucks that he's injury prone.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Injuries were a problem, but before that I thought he was playing as well as I'd ever seen him or Fabio play. He had loads of MOTM type displays and really looked as though he'd made the position his own. Sucks that he's injury prone.


I absolutely agree that before all the injuries, he was playing excellent. At the start of last season, he was putting in solid performances and was a real highlight in a lot of matches. However, as soon as he started picking up various injuries, Fabio was the one that made the right back role his own and Rafael didn't get as many starts when he did return. I prefer Rafael slightly over Fabio but I believe Fabio was the better of the two last season.

I hope when Rafael returns that he can stay injury free for the season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Defensive crisis strikes early this season. Fucking brilliant...


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

yeah we now have 5 defenders for the next couple of weeks: evra, jones, smalling, fabio and evans


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

New Chelsea wingers is a must. That match reminded me why I hate "Kalouda" 

I would love for us to get either Jesus Navas (although I know he suffers from homesickness though and probably won't want to leave Sevilla) or re-sign Robben (I think he's worth it even though he is injury prone)

On the other hand, I was happy with the performances of Torres, Mikel, Alex, Bosingwa, Cech and Ramires. I thought we were unlucky a couple of times with penalty shouts and some great saves from Begovic. I've always thought he'd be a good number 2 to Petr Cech personally

A draw away to Stoke isn't a bad result, although they may be easier to beat seeing as Etherington and Delap are injured


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> yeah we now have 5 defenders for the next couple of weeks: evra, jones, smalling, fabio and evans


We should hit up Bruce and try and get that Wes Brown guy on loan, he looks a player 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fergie is obviously in talks with Arsenal over a loan deal for Squilacci. Top addition.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

We'll take mini-Vidic, Vermaelen :side:.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It has to be said, Rooney's hair looks kinda stupid. Everyone knows he's balding, probably needs to deal with it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Obviously been watching some SmackDown from 2003 and liked Lesnar's hair cut.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Not the worst in the league, though.










Mike Phelan's beard's getting out of control, now.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It has been secretly growing for a while now. Top stuff from PHELAN.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*






PHELAN.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



DR JUPES said:


> Arsenal fans mocking De Gea is laughable, same with Liverpool fans.


not really. Reina is class, de Gea is still just a kid with potential.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> We should hit up Bruce and try and get that Wes Brown guy on loan, he looks a player 8*D


:lmao


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Reina is shocking. Can he catch a cross yet?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It has to be said, Rooney's hair looks kinda stupid. Everyone knows he's balding, probably needs to deal with it.


I suppose he thought a hair transplant was the best way to do that.

Still looks pretty unnatural at this point. I imagine it will take a while before it looks normal.

On the Arsenal blog thing, not really interested in Nasri. He'd be a "take him if we have to" kind of player.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

can de Gea get down to the ground quicker than my grandmother? in a tight finish yes but only because she's had 1 hip and 2 knee replacements.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

if Reina had aids do you think he could even catch a cold?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

if de gea was at the doctors, would he be able to take a shot?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










This would've been a far more appropriate rep pic, ah well 8*D


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

if Reina was a computer virus, would i be able to save anything?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

if de Gea was a Lego factory, would he be able to make any blocks?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

If Torres was a drug dealer, would he be able to score?

:side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Torres best diver in the world maybe only alves and suarez come close.

De Gea come on son.

Tough away win west brom played well but 3 points is what counts.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I wanna play.

If Gerrard was a girl would he be fit?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

On the list of divers shouldn't you be ranking Nani pretty high?

Also, whenever United's players passed the ball back to De Gea today, did anyone get nervous for him? I mean, those are low balls traveling along the ground. 8*D


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> On the list of divers shouldn't you be ranking Nani pretty high?
> 
> Also, whenever United's players passed the ball back to De Gea today, did anyone get nervous for him? I mean, those are low balls traveling along the ground. 8*D


Nani does not dive. He falls with swag.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Torres best diver in the world maybe only alves and suarez come close.
> 
> De Gea come on son.
> 
> Tough away win west brom played well but 3 points is what counts.


Nani and Busquets are well up there son. Nani is a twat.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> if de Gea was a Lego factory, would he be able to make any blocks?


if Reina was a bank, how long before he'd go bust?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

if De Gea was a colander, would that explain why he's so leaky?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

my user cp is bullshit.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Do you think you're in good hands with Suarez?


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> Do you think you're in good hands with Suarez?


Its okay you can rely on Suarez, he won't bite.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> my user cp is bullshit.


u mad bro?



Evo said:


> Do you think you're in good hands with Suarez?


BEST STRIKER/KEEPER IN THE WORLD


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

What in the hell was the last page about?! I've never seen so much shit in all my life, and I went to Ewood yesterday!

If we're talking divers, Kalou has to be up there. His fall and appeal was a joke today, almost as bad as Torres's fall in the box.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I noticed we didn't pass it back to De Gea a lot today. We used to be comfortable passing it back to VDS, you could rifle a ball at that fucker and he'd still control and pick a pass.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

rush, not really. i'll take rep anyway i can get it. 8*D


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> if De Gea was a colander, would that explain why he's so leaky?


If Reina is a whore then that'd explain why just about anyone can score.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

de Gea must be a homosexual. thats why he lets anyone in at the back.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Reina thinks he's a golfer, SO MANY HOLES IN HIS GAME.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

If Nani was a man... well that's just not gonna happen.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

de Gea thinks he's playing dodgeball. AVOID THAT BALL.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Reina thinks he's Britain and he see's the balls as immigrants, LETTING THEM ALL IN.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

De Gea thinks he's a girl. PUT IT BETWEEN HIS LEGS.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

tbf that hasn't happened.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



DR JUPES said:


> Reina thinks he's Britain and he see's the balls as immigrants, LETTING THEM ALL IN.


:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

This banter is actually Great :lmao


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Joey Barton thinks he's badass...

...and he's damn right.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

batman wishes he could clean up the streets like barton


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Obviously been watching some SmackDown from 2003 and liked Lesnar's hair cut.


HERE COMES THE WAYNE



Silent Alarm said:


> I noticed we didn't pass it back to De Gea a lot today. We used to be comfortable passing it back to VDS, you could rifle a ball at that fucker and he'd still control and pick a pass.


Evans went off at De Gea because he wasn't providing an option at one stage, so I'm guessing De Gea wasn't comfortable about it, calling for it, or getting in position enough. The guy looks extremely nervous almost all of the time.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lol de gea. looks as comfortable as ultimate warrior at a gay bar in goals.

sidenote, is the catbox turned off for summahslamz?


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Evans went off at De Gea because he wasn't providing an option at one stage, so I'm guessing De Gea wasn't comfortable about it, calling for it, or getting in position enough. The guy looks extremely nervous almost all of the time.


i noticed the Evans thing but i thought De Gea was better not being an option b/c he felt a player on Evan's blindside could have intercepted that. Evans had a go and De Gea couldn't respond as he's Spanish. And we all know Spanish people are pussies (actually language barrier). 

Yes the defenders were a little hesitant passing back so there's a few loose ends to tie up, he's just finding his feet i'm sure. i thought De Gea often kept composure, his nervousness he seems to have might just be you penalising the fact he looks like a Dr Seauss Character.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao THAT'S what he looks like. I've been trying to put my finger on it for weeks!


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

John Obi Mikel’s dad has been abducted in nigeria. that sucks.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Makes a change from Chelsea playing as though Mikel has been abducted.

(That is probably inaccurate but I felt the joke was there for the taking!)


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*








:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

One positive from Cesc leaving is that it frees up the armband for the best leader our club has had since Tony Adams, and the strongest personality since Martin Keown.

Cometh the hour, cometh the man.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

id give the armband to Wilshere, he will obviously be Arsenal captain in the future anyway, he wont leave the club and always gives 100%


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I think THE VERMINATOR should get it personally.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

should have gone to eboue


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Overrated said:


> :lmao


:lmao shame he's not with the youth team anymore.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm amazed it's being debated to be honest. For me Robin is such an obvious choice, with Vermaelen as the stand-in captain (for when VP inevitably gets injured :side. Szczesny as the third choice. 

Wilshere might be a future captain, but he's no there yet. Particularly when we have a charasmatic leader already in VP. I'd rank Szczesny as our best up and coming leader too.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Id say it's split between TV and RVP depending on who you talk to. Both would be good choices and i think Wenger will go with RVP anyway.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

just do what chelsea do and give the captaincy to the guy who slept with the most teammate girlfriends


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

RVP > All. The only thing really going against RVP is the fact that he is made of glass. Aside from that he cares about the club more than anyone and has stuck through with them longer than anyone else. I believe he's one of the only guys left (If not THE only guy) to actually win a trophy at the club. 

Verma would be a good 2nd choice with Whilshere as third choice really. Like United 07 I see him as a defo captain in the future but not there yet. Still thinks he's a bit young to have all the pressure on him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Jack's already got too much on his shoulders. England have put all their future hopes on him and Wenger overplayed him last season


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'd have Vermaelen as captain if I was in charge. RVP was hardly inspiring with the armband on saturday, and at this stage might miss too many games.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Frimpong as captain would be ideal, just so I can keep hearing his hilarious name.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal should bid for Darron Gibson and make him the captain. Pure quality, leadership personified.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

On a side note, Gary Neville is BOSSING Andy Gray's machines.

U mad son?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Silva, Johnson & Dzeko? You'd think Mancini would throw out the big guns and rape Swansea, make a statement.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Which one is Gary?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

No SUPER MARIO? No KUN? No TEVEZ?

Defensive (Y)


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Silva not a big gun? U mad?

Also, City can't afford to be too gung-ho. Swansea have got some serious pace in their side with Dyer, Sinclair and Dobbie, so City need to be wary of the counter-attack. I always love it when people have a dig at Mancini for playing a controlling style of football. He's done it his whole career, and won many many trophies doing it, so it obviously works.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> No SUPER MARIO? No KUN? No TEVEZ?
> 
> Defensive (Y)


I guaran-damn-tee they will be above you in the table by the end of the night.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



steamed hams said:


> I guaran-damn-tee they will be above you in the table by the end of the night.


Not exactly hard when 

1) They still have a better team than us 

2) They are facing a weaker them than us 

Shame he plays so defensive with such great attacking options but like others said, It works.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Aguero looking reaaaaalll good on dat bench.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> He's done it his whole career, and won many many trophies doing it, so it obviously works.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Not exactly hard when
> 
> 1) They still have a better team than us
> 
> 2) They are facing a weaker them than us
> 
> Shame he plays so defensive with such great attacking options but like others said, It works.


I probably should have looked at your avatar when I posted that, but I thought you were a Man U fan when I posted that. Must have been the dig at Man City. 

I stand by the statement though!


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> Also, City can't afford to be too gung-ho.


About the only thing they can't afford. :hmm:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

0-0 atm, my guarantee might prove to have been an unreliable one. :X


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Swansea goalkeeper on beast mode.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Why the fuck do city still play with two defensive midfielders.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Only Clichy in the box :lmao Awful tactics.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Only Clichy in the box :lmao Awful tactics.


And they had a corner towards the end of the first half, when it was taken only 2 people were in the box.

It's more than double points for a win, you don't win the league with these tactics.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Dzekooo 

David Silva is just sexy to watch.

Edit

KUNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Here's the journeyman! Go on Wayne.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Kun-t Aguero scores.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

KUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN










^ How every Man City fan currently feels.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Kun scores, he's looked lively since coming on.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Unreal play! City fans can fuck off though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Holy Crap Aguero. Beautiful assist 

3 - 0


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wait till the Arsenal thugs get their hands on him, won't be pretty.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm going hate hating that Argentine cunt.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Really impressive debut, even it is against Swansea.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

City fans doing the Poznan makes me cringe.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

HOLY FUCK AGUERO


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

You have got to be fucking kidding me.........


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Killer goal.

God I hope Tevez leaves.

Him, Silva and Aguero together will be a nightmare.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Aguero is class, suprised no big teams went in for him.

If mancini doesn't win the league with this team he should reitre.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

To quote bboy:

Fuck this shit.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Aguero! What a goal


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

........ Carlos who?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm scared...

Aguero has scored double the amount of goals in 30 minutes than Torres has in 6 months 8*D.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Kun someone remind me who Tevez is again?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

And I repeat. Man City fans are like this right now 










Don't blame them one bit. Tevez can go if Aguero is gonna like that all season. Hopefully he misses our 2 games. Rather not go up against him like that.




Silent Alarm said:


> I'm scared...
> 
> Aguero has scored double the amount of goals in 30 minutes than Torres has in 6 months 8*D.


Torres - £50m 19 games 1 Goal

Aguero - £35m 1 Game 2 Goals

Your doing it wrong Chelsea!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Aguero proves messi would rape the prem.

Seriously i have rated him for 3 fucking years and so have most people i know why didn't united, chelsea, barca or real get him back then.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

~Andy Gray voice~

Takeabew son, takeabew


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I'm scared...
> 
> Aguero has scored double the amount of goals in 30 minutes than Torres has in 6 months 8*D.


If he scores 20 he will double Torres' total from last season


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Kun(t). If he keeps that up all season City won't need Tevez. They'll probably win the title too. Whole side looked good in that game, Dzeko seems to have found form this year too.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Want reasons from roman, fergie/glazers and the barca mafia on why he was not signed.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I guess you guys need to change the words on that Austin/Kun meme now.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

A mate of mine just claimed City have the best overall team in the *world*, and will *easily *take the Premier League.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Lets see how he does against Stoke!

...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chicharito™ said:


> A mate of mine just claimed City have the best overall team in the *world*, and will *easily *take the Premier League...


Barca and real would rape them badly in the Champions league both have come up against aguero many times.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Lets see how he does against Stoke!
> 
> ...


You talking about De Gea?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chicharito™ said:


> A mate of mine just claimed City have the best overall team in the *world*, and will *easily *take the Premier League.


Lulz. Barca, Real & Man U say hi


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Van der Sar is coming out of retirement to save the day.

Ronaldo is re-signing with United.

Rio is always fit.

Sneijder is signing.


Ohh wait this isn't a dream.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Considering he isn't part of this conversation, no. @hams


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Lulz. Barca, Real & Man U say hi





WWE_TNA said:


> Barca and real would rape them badly in the Champions league both have come up against aguero many times.


Essentially the same thing I've said.

Gotta admit that I'm actually looking forward to seeing City in the Champions League this year to see how they do.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Generally pleased with United's team but with nasri (if he goes), silva and aguero for city. Just makes me wonder if fergie needs to really go for sneijder or someone of his quality.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

well Kun Aguero what a world class player!! I felt Swansea did well to hold on up until the 60 minute mark then it all went tits up... the 4th goal from Kun was unbelievable


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*




























Meh I'm tired and lacking ideas


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arrive. Rape. Leave.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Am i right in saying torres could easily be playing for city and kun chelsea? i know there was rumours of torres to city before he went with chelsea.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Nah I'm not down with rape. tbh. It's not cool.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I hope swansea did this ready for tonight and aguero.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Watched the City/Swansea game earlier, and Aguero was awesome.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Lets see how he does against Stoke!
> 
> ...


This. 

Lets see how "up for it" he is when Huth knocks a few pearly white teeth out


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

City are looking mean. Mancini got no excuses for not mounting a title challenge with this level of talent.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Aguero was fucking awesome. Pressure on Mancini though, he's got to deliver, can't struggle his way through another season. But for the record, Seb Larsson > Aguero


----------



## just1988

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I was surprised how Aguero hit the ground running tonight, he was awesome. I'm looking forward to seeing him against Bolton next week, I may even go down to the Reebok for that one.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

looks like he found his comfy boots 8*D


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Mancini's negativity will hurt Man City, but at the same time, his man management style makes him one of the best coaches avalible to them. Aguero is a class act, but Swansea do not have a Premier League defense. When he faces a very rough and tough defense, he may get exposed. But he is a very bright, energetic workhorse. He won't succeed in Tevez's role, since he has nowhere near the strength or fitness as that fucking monster, but Mancini will tweak it up a bit to allow Aguero to find his form and goals. I also expect Man City to be the team with the top goalscorer, but I'm not sure whom. Tevez (if he stays and plays regularly), Aguero and Dzeko (starting to look sharp and ready) are all contenders.

Unless Chelsea strengthen their midfield and add youth to their wings, they aren't going to challenge the two Manchester squads. While it is very early to make predictions, Lampard is aging, by mid-season, he'll either be injured or his legs will start to give in, Anelka(isnt a natural winger), Malouda and Kalou(who isnt good enough to play 20+ a year) are not going to last a year finding assists and goals and the rest of Chelsea's midfield are not playmakers. They'll end up with more 1-0s than Manchester United did last year unless they find those 2-3 players they need.

Liverpool are dark horses. While they won't contend, they are the team that Manchester duo and Chelsea have to be wary of dropping points to. Mixed bag, they have the type of players (Adam, Gerrard, Downing) that can either have a stunning game, then an awful game the next. Added Gerrard because hes turning into glass and doesn't have the fitness to keep up every game.

And Arsenal are just going to struggle. They have a team which doesn't excell in fitness, their defense are prone to mistake after mistake and their midfield has no depth without Fabregas.

Predictions for the year ahead, Manchester United to win the title, Manchester City to finish 2nd and Chelsea to finish 3rd. Liverpool to win the battle for 4th.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

JFC, Kun is going to mess shit up.

City looked real good in the second half after a porous first half of finishing. Yaya Toure ... he struggled mightily with his chances in the first half.

If I was Man City boss, I'd go with the good ole 4-2-2-2. Yaya and De Jong holding, Silva and Nasri attacking, with Kun and Dzeko up top.

Gold. Premier League winning fucking gold.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Would look at City's squad and say that 4-2-3-1 is prefered, but 4-2-2-2 is perhaps the better one, yeah. Adam Johnson is their only fulltime winger, Silva is more natural starting centrally and running wide. Nasri would be a nice player to compliment that, but stats show he doesn't provide the assists that Mancini would probably want from that role. I'd say Hazard is tailor-made to fit it. Have both him and Silva starting in behind Dzeko and Aguero, get Aguero to drop deeper through the game and get Hazard(or whoever else) and Silva to go wide, de Jong to drop even deeper into defense and have Yaya ready to transition game. Fits into the game of every player. 

A 4-2-2-2 would work if both their full-backs could actually attack. Don't think they have a right-back that can both defend and attack naturally. And Clichy can't defend, since so far, seems he is the left-back, unless Kolarov has been injured.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Just watched the replay (yeah, didn't bother staying up until 5 to watch it live), and, well, FUCK. Swansea's goalie was amazing, but they still got fisted. Kun looks amazing, Dzeko looked good, Silva is Silva. Agreed with Mikey on the 4-2-2-2 - I don't think Mancini will do it, but it would suit them.

I also love how they showed THE BROTHA looking pissed off on the sidelines, almost as if he thought he should have been brought on over Kun. He might have to relegate himself to third best in the world.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

kolarov can't defend either.

we dont need hazard either. perfectly content with our signings, if we offload some of the dead weight (bellamy, adebayor and co) then that would be ideal. johnson, while not as good as hazard, can play alongside silva.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

johnson would ahead of milner, no doubt in my lineup if Nasri isn't bought.

Which, I hope he is. Nasri out ... Hazard in? Fucking win.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

4-2-2-2 is the best formation for Man City, as Mickey said. Tevez and Aguero up front would be HAVOC. And you have Dzeko. As it stands right now, City are favorites, but if ManU get Sneijder, then it swings back to them.

Torres looked amazing against Stoke and if Chelsea get in Modric/Nasri, Torres is going to be firing all season.


To Arsenal fans, now with Cesc gone, do you think we need to change our formation? Over the past few years, we have been increasingly over dependent on Cesc and his position in the field. I think we should move to another formation from the 4-3-3/4-5-1 we use typically. Also, the focus now should be on the strikers' positions, with balance in the middle. Considering our passing game, 4-4-2 with the diamond formation (4-1-2-1-2) seems to be the best formation for us. Thought?

With two strikers up front in RVP and possibly Gervinho/Walcott, and the most important role of a CAM--a role we need to address; Arshavin can play the CAM role, but he isn't proven there and Rosicky is Rosicky. Ramsey, Wilshere, and Rosicky can rotate in the LM/RM roles in the middle, while Song can take the full responsibility of the CDM role, with Frimpong backing him.

I'm starting to like the 4-1-2-1-2 formation for Arsenal, but it reduces the roles of Ryo and Vela since there isn't much for the winger. I'd think Vela is more effective as a winger than a striker. It's time Arsenal give him the ball.

I know many Arsenal fans would prefer 4-2-3-1 but I'm not sure the lone striker role works well for Arsenal. In the 4-2-3-1 formation, we could have Song and Wilshere/Ramsey/Frimpong/Diaby playing holding roles and Gervinho/Walcott/Ryo/Vela in the RAM/LAM roles. The CF/CAM position can be assumed by a new signing, but Arshavin/Rosicky can play there. I'm not sure on letting the entire pressure bundle on Ramsey/Wilshere by playing them in that role regularly. Up front, it would be RVP.

Going on the same lines, I'm really liking the prospect of Arshavin in the CAM role. He's a sleepy player who can do magic and I think we should try him out in that role.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Id never put a team who havent won anything but an FA Cup in the past 40 years above proven winning teams like Chelsea and United; theres more to a season than just thrashing the playoff winners. Definite contenders, not favourites at all though - any bookies offering them as that are offering you garbage odds.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Aguero is a great player, I hope he does well in England and it should be good to see how he plays against a more established premership side. I think maybe the best thing about Kun is the fact that his father in law Maradona comes to watch him, I'm sure el Diez will provide some good quotes to the press every time he comes to see Kun.



BkB Hulk said:


> Kun looks amazing,
> 
> I also love how they showed THE BROTHA looking pissed off on the sidelines, almost as if he thought he should have been brought on over Kun. He might have to relegate himself to third best in the world.












Kun approves of your comments.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm loving Man City at the moment. Gonna have to get myself a Silva avatar.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The key to City's success is David Silva. No doubt. If Mancini plays him any position other than behind the striker, then he isn't serious.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He's so damn cute.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> The key to City's success is David Silva. No doubt. If Mancini plays him any position other than behind the striker, then he isn't serious.


I think that's his best position also, although he can play on the left wing also if Citeh needed him to.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

What's the Mackem team likely to be for the big one on saturday Shepard/Jake/anyone? Saw that Gyan went off injured but not sure if it was serious.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

*I am glad that we took the three points from West brome but god damn it De Gea needs alot of work.*


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> What's the Mackem team likely to be for the big one on saturday Shepard/Jake/anyone? Saw that Gyan went off injured but not sure if it was serious.


Asa's in training this week according to the echo, so I expect him to start. Otherwise I'd imagine the same team that went out against liverpool, maybe with Gardner coming in for Elmohamady. I'll hazard a guess though:

*Mignolet
Bardsley-Brown-Ferdinand-Richardson
Larsson-Catt-Gardner-Colback
Sess
Gyan
**
subs: Westwood, Ji, Wickham, O'Shea, Bramble, Elmohamady*, *Vaughan

*Looks strong enough on paper but time will tell if this lot has the bottle for the derby or not. I'd take a draw though. What's your line up shaping to be Mags? Reckon you'll get the left back signed in time?​


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

When did Colback break into the first team? Desperate for a left back, Pieters is priority it's just whether it can be done in time. It's a huge game just to throw him into as well, I'd be a little worried about that. 

*Krul
Simmo - Coloccini - S.Taylor - R.Taylor
Barton - Cabaye - Tiote - Jonas
Ba - Shola*​
Subs: Forster, Williamson, Gosling, Obertan, Best, Marveaux, Lovo.

Guys like Shola, Taylor, Simpson and Barton know exactly what the game's all about and will put that across to the other. A lot stronger bench than last year too, so is yours by the look of things. Don't know if Marveaux will be fit, but Obertan should be a great impact sub against tired legs. Can't predict it though.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

3 match ban for Gervinho.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nas said:


> He's so damn cute.


i think this girl should be banned from this section now for this.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He is so :yum:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> When did Colback break into the first team? Desperate for a left back, Pieters is priority it's just whether it can be done in time. It's a huge game just to throw him into as well, I'd be a little worried about that.
> 
> *Krul
> Simmo - Coloccini - S.Taylor - R.Taylor
> Barton - Cabaye - Tiote - Jonas
> Ba - Shola*​
> Subs: Forster, Williamson, Gosling, Obertan, Best, Marveaux, Lovo.
> 
> Guys like Shola, Taylor, Simpson and Barton know exactly what the game's all about and will put that across to the other. A lot stronger bench than last year too, so is yours by the look of things. Don't know if Marveaux will be fit, but Obertan should be a great impact sub against tired legs. Can't predict it though.


Injury crisis forced him in after christmas and he blossomed with time really, held his own on saturday and outshined Henderson which was nice to see. I have no doubt he'll be up for the game, doesn't seem the bottling kind. Brown and Ferdinand are our best CB pairing now since Anton has played most with Brown and he's our best option. Bardsley will be reliable as always and might get tasked with handling Barton even, I wouldn't trust Richardson against him. The midfield I'd say will decide it, hence I see us bringing in Gardner for extra bite and pushing Colback out wide like in pre season.
Yeah I can't call it, too early in the season besides the other factors of the derby. A draw seems likely though, you going?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



CyberWaste said:


> 3 match ban for Gervinho.


Why would they bother appealing a slap to the face?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

fucking gervinho. he'll be missed vs LFC and MUFC.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm surprised he didn't get hit with the extra match ban on the grounds of frivolous appealing. I remember Aliadiere once got an extra match ban when Boro appealed his red for when Mascherano slapped him, and he slapped Masch back, but oddly only he got red carded. Mascherano them got off scot free too.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> I'm surprised he didn't get hit with the extra match ban on the grounds of frivolous appealing. I remember Aliadiere once got an extra match ban when Boro appealed his red for when Mascherano slapped him, and he slapped Masch back, but oddly only he got red carded. Mascherano them got off scot free too.


Gervinho/Masch = top 4 club
Aliadere = not top 4 club

Theres your answer.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Tbf they probably realised that it is really fucking stupid to add an extra match on that ban. Circumstances where an extra match would be warranted after an appeal would be Rooney's elbow, mainly as appealing that would be very audacious.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Gervinho will hardly be missed, he was terrible against Udinese.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

nah. he was okay. chamakh was terrible.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

You could tell they were struggling tbh, Udinese's team didn't look particularly strong either.
Neither team will stand a chance of getting past group stages should they get there anyway.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> You could tell they were struggling tbh, Udinese's team didn't look particularly strong either.
> Neither team will stand a chance of getting past group stages should they get there anyway.


Are you being serious?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Given if we make it, we'll be in pot one, I fancy our chances of at least making it to the second round.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Overrated said:


> Are you being serious?


Don't see whats so strange about that tbh. You guys looked quite Average out there tonight and could easily find yourself third if you go through and depending on who you draw if you don't pick it up.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*






What am I seeing


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

If he didn't already have a Knighthood he'd deserve one just for that. Legend!


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm being very serious, Arsenal are slowly losing their rep as a top tier club.
And are inconsistent as fuck, end of last season a perfect example.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



haribo said:


> What am I seeing


:lmao:lmao That is brilliant, what a man.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> I'm being very serious, Arsenal are slowly losing their rep as a top tier club.
> And are inconsistent as fuck, end of last season a perfect example.


If Arsenal fans seriously believe they're not going to suffer significantly without Fabregas & Nasri then they're being incredibly naive or deluded. Wenger has to replace them with at least one good player.

If they lose RVP at any point in time they're screwed. Wilshere's class, no doubt. Ramsay's got ability but is still inexperienced at the top level and is only just getting over an injury that saw him out of the game for over a year. Arshavin's inconsistent and Walcott isn't a top draw player to say the least.

Vermaelen is a great defender, no question there and Sagna's very good too. Around that there's problems with consistency, injury prone players, inexperience and average players.

The only thing that will see Arsenal through to the last 16 is a top seeding. The last 8 will be incredibly tough unless they pull a Chelsea or Man U draw against a Copenhagen for example.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> If Arsenal fans seriously believe they're not going to suffer significantly without Fabregas & Nasri then they're being incredibly naive or deluded. Wenger has to replace them with at least one good player.
> 
> If they lose RVP at any point in time they're screwed. Wilshere's class, no doubt. Ramsay's got ability but is still inexperienced at the top level and is only just getting over an injury that saw him out of the game for over a year. Arshavin's inconsistent and Walcott isn't a top draw player to say the least.
> 
> Vermaelen is a great defender, no question there and Sagna's very good too. Around that there's problems with consistency, injury prone players, inexperience and average players.
> 
> The only thing that will see Arsenal through to the last 16 is a top seeding. The last 8 will be incredibly tough unless they pull a Chelsea or Man U draw against a Copenhagen for example.


Really depends who they get. Not sure what the seeding is like yet but its possible that there will be teams like Napoli and Villarreal in the 3rd pot. I think they could both definitely beat Arsenal.

Wenger needs to spend big for once, instead of spending 12 million on a random teenager from Charlton. The youth thing isn't impressing anyone anymore, and quite frankly has failed as a whole. They need a big top player brought in to deliver some creative flair that they so lacked tonight.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I see Arsenal essentially becoming the next Us. I know people don't seem to see it and Arsenal fans rather not think about the worse possible outcome but Im sure no one could have predicted we would finish 7th after finishing 2nd a year before. All during that we were losing our star players and not replacing them properly like Arsene is doing. The fact alone that last year they were clear 1st in March & then dropped all the way to 4th on the final day shows how bad it was for them. If Spurs had been more on point & Liverpool started playing the way they did a month or so earlier it could have been a lot worse for them.

Wegner is a great manager yes but he is stubborn as hell when it comes to signing. He rather spend money on signing someone who could potentially grow and be a star over the next 10+ years instead of spending loads of money on someone who already is a star and that is just starting to hurt Arsenal more and more. Nasri is a loss but they COULD get over it. Fab however will hurt them big time and I can't see Wegner signing anyone but rather work with Ramsey & Whilshere more.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It'll take Wenger failing to quality for the Champions League for him to either change his stance, or have the owners force him to buy players, which would not end up pretty. But there is still a fortnight left on the transfer window, and a bad result against Liverpool could be what makes him look to strengthen his squad. In my opinion, needs a striker, promising (young) but experienced holding midfielder and 1-2 defenders. Then, I think they'd secure their 4th place position.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal have been one of the more "easy on the eye" teams in recent years with their passing and movement. Stylish.
However what they have always lacked in the Premier League is the physical strength which all other teams have.

Well tonight, they didn't have the strength at all, not even their defense.
And their passing was off, they had no creative flair at all.

A big player is needed to fill that void in midfield.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

While a creative player would be needed now, would it be needed in 2-3 years? From one perspective, Wenger's strict transfer policy is smart. It allows young players develop. Ramsey and Wilshere, with games, experience and granted they stay fit, will fill into Fabregas shoes within those 2-3 years. They have no presence in midfield, no energy either. And their defense looks worse than teams that are outside the top 6.

I am sure some Arsenal fans wouldn't mind if they sacrificed trophies, for players that while expensive, are young and very promising. Instead of players like Kolscielny, AO-Chamberlain. It would guarantee trophies 2-3 years down the line. Instead they stare more into an abyss.

The type of players that fit into 'midfield presence and energy' are players like Moussa Sissoko, Arturo Vidal. While more 'FM' players, the latter is a very accomplished, promising player, and they didn't capitalise on Leverkusen having some willingness to sell and beating Juventus to the punch.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> Manchester United supporters hope for 'beginning of the end' as Glazers prepare to relinquish sole ownership
> 
> The Glazer family are preparing to relinquish sole ownership of Manchester United with the Americans understood to be close to launching a £600 million partial flotation of the club on the Singapore stock market.
> 
> 
> United, recently valued by Forbes magazine as the world’s most valuable sporting franchise with an estimated worth of £1.1bn, have been owned outright by the Glazers since their controversial leveraged takeover in May 2005.
> But despite the prospect of substantial funds being raised by the initial public offering (IPO), which could take place before the end of the year should market conditions prove favourable, the priority for the Glazers is likely to involve the Florida-based family easing the debt burden associated with their takeover rather than Sir Alex Ferguson being handed the proceeds of the move to further strengthen his squad.
> With an attempt by the supporter-backed Red Knights, a group of wealthy individuals, failing to lead to a bid for the club last year, however, fans’ groups have reacted cautiously to the prospect of the Glazers opening up the possibility of supporters buying shares through the proposed flotation in the Far East.
> A statement released by the Manchester United Supporters’ Trust (MUST) said: “Until we have more details we can’t give a full response, but what we do know is we want to communicate with as many Manchester United supporters as possible and make sure every supporter has the chance to share in ownership when the opportunity arises.
> “It is quite possible that shares will not be available to ordinary supporters and that MUST will have to provide a mechanism for supporters to buy shares.
> 
> “This could be the beginning of the end of the Glazers’ reign and the first step towards a bright new future for Manchester United Football Club under the shared ownership of people who care about our football club above all else.”
> The Glazers have consistently stated they have no desire to sell United, with a £1.5bn offer from the Middle East being rejected in the autumn of 2009 and a public statement issued earlier this year distancing the club from speculation linking the Qatari royal family with a takeover bid.
> But the sale of a minority stake in the club, understood to be no greater than 30 per cent, would enable the Glazers to retain control at Old Trafford while at the same time releasing funds to reduce their personal exposure to the club’s debt, which currently stands in the region of £480m.
> Last November’s redemption of a £220m payment-in-kind loan (PIK), which was secured against the Glazers’ assets rather than the club, remains unexplained and is understood to have been achieved by renewed borrowing, but a successful flotation would allow the clearance of any loans used to pay off the PIK.
> Hostility towards the Glazers from the United supporters has remained high since the 2005 takeover, but the antipathy reached its peak in January 2010 following the re-financing of the club’s debt through a £500m bond issue, which led to the highly visible green-and-gold campaign against the owners.
> The club must meet interest payments of £45m a year to service the bond, which matures in 2017, and supporters have consistently claimed that those funds could instead be spent on new signings if the club returned to its debt-free position prior to the Glazer takeover.
> In response, however, senior figures at United have pointed to the accelerated growth of the club’s commercial operation under the Glazers, with sponsorship revenue doubling to almost £300m in the past six years.
> The Glazers are also confident that United can secure a world record kit deal, worth in the region of £600m, when the current 13-year, £302.9m deal with Nike expires in 2015.
> With the club securing several lucrative partnership agreement with telecommunication companies in India, the Far and Middle East and Africa, the prospect of cashing in on the anticipated proliferation of mobile phone-related deals to show match highlights, the Glazers believe that the club’s earning will continue to rise at an accelerated rate.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ers-prepare-to-relinquish-sole-ownership.html


Not sure what all that means but I paid attention to the words ''Glazers'', ''relinquish'' and ''ownership''. So I'll just assume it's good news.


----------



## Captain - Charisma

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Slightly late, but it was a nice result for Norwich at the weekend, I was pleased with a away draw, especially when QPR and Swansea both got humped, when Norwich were starting their season in League one I never would of thought that 2 years later we would be in the prem and ahead of Arsenal and Chelsea in the league  gotta enjoy it while I can.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Overrated said:


> Are you being serious?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

there is no delusions from me regarding arsenal. if players are not bought, depth will be a curse this season. at that point, hoping for a 4th place finish.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It's scary to say that probably not one of Arsenal's current players would be able to get into that Invincibles side. How the mighty have fallen 8*D.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

unless we buy Wes Brown. Then we'd have one.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Buying WESLEY BROWN will also mean you can have Henry back, after all Wes had Thierry in his pocket quite a few times in the past 8*D.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Brown'd.

JFC, squad is a mess for the upcoming match vs Liverpool. 

Looks like Rosicky picked up a knock today as well. Plus the Song suspension. In addition to Gibbs and Traore both being out. Who knows about Djourou and his injury. It's time for Arsene to abandon the 4-3-3, and go 4-4-2.

GK - Chezza

RB - Sagna
CB - Squallaci
CB - Koscielny
LB - Vermaelen (could be Jenkinson, with TV5 at CB)
RM - Walcott.
CM - Frimpong
CM - Ramsey
LM - AOC
ST - RVP
ST - Arshavin

Chamakh, based off today, can fuck off.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Didn't see your CL game, but did Walcott at least look better than against Newcastle?

You guys have an incredibly weak side (compared to normal for you guys), so I'm guessing we'll fuck this up somehow. I'd probably rate us a better chance against a full strength Arsenal side.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Walcott was much better today. Looked a lot more lively.

I have no idea how Arsene can do a 4-3-3 unless he starts a real youngin' in the center midfield. Like Lansbury, Eastmond, or Henderson.

Maybe Diaby or Wilshere will be fit by match-time.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'd give Lansbury a chance tbh, kids got promise, and can attack and defend from the CM position, something which Arsenal lack really.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

we're due for a win at the emirates. :side:

we'll fuck this up somehow and koscielny, bendtner or squillaci will score just to piss me off more 8*D


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Squillaci to get a hat trick, calling it :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Rosicky to actually become a football and throw himself into the goals three times for Arsenal.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^:lmao

nice one chief


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It's time we scrap 4-3-3 all together and adapt to 4-1-2-1-2.

Liverpool and ManU... Terrible days ahead.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Honestly dont think we will fuck this up. We always seem to play are arses off when facing the bigger sides.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That's why I'd be more confident if they were at full strength. I can just see us screwing up what should be a good thing. :\


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Dislike Meireles being linked to Chelsea.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> Dislike Meireles being linked to Chelsea.


Ditto.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

You're obviously just sour because he scored a great goal against you guys/bossed the midfield. 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Another draw for Arsenal/Liverpool, please. Bad start to the season for both then, 4 points dropped in 2 games.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> You're obviously just sour because he scored a great goal against you guys/bossed the midfield. 8*D


That may be one reason :side:

But mostly because of his age. And I've never thought of him as a creator as such.

Wish they were midweek Prem games


----------



## djlucamas

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Mata to Chelsea please. =]


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

has anyone else seen the story of mikel's dad being kidnapped? some scary shit that.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*






Poor guy, it's not the first time african footballers have been targeted though.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Happened to Joseph Yobo a few years back, his brother was kidnapped, hope Mikel has the same outcome as Yobo and his dad is returned alive and well.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It also happened to Palacios I think.

Very scary.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

WTF is up with the La Liga strike and why have i just heard about it.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nas said:


> It also happened to Palacios I think.
> 
> Very scary.


His 16 year brother was actually killed by the kidnappers though, horrible.

I think it was him? Maybe not? Idk.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah it was Palacios.

If only someone would kidnap Steve Kean! Fuck his driving ban for 18 months, the court should've banned him from football management for that length of time!8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

When I originally read the Kean story floating acros the bottom of the FSN bar, I thought it said the FA had suspended his managerial license for 18 months. The bar changed before I could read the rest, so when it came around again, I realised there was no reason for you to get excited. 8*D


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> WTF is up with the La Liga strike and why have i just heard about it.


Because I posted it in the "other" leagues thread a while back and nobody gave a shit.

Link to a story on it: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14490567.stm


----------



## Jordo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

As being reported in some papers, good thing if it means they are reducing the debt, but the glazers could be using the funds elsewhere




> Breaking: Manchester United lodge listing application with Singapore Stock Exchange. Share sell off could be complete by end of year.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fraser Forster of Newcastle loaned out to Celtic.

dat forster


----------



## BDFW

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BBC said:


> Chelsea goalkeeper Petr Cech has been ruled out for three to four weeks after suffering a medial ligament injury in training.


FUCK


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It's HILARIO's time to shine. 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

BRING BACK COURTOIS!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> BRING BACK COURTOIS!












Hilario is baffled as to why you wouldn't want him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> As being reported in some papers, good thing if it means they are reducing the debt, but the glazers could be using the funds elsewhere


I'm sure the Qatar mafia will get their hands on some of the shares.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I guess I can look on the bright side. De Gea will make Hilario look BOSS.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Slashed debt, possible new owners United is looking even better in the next 5-10 years.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

fuck hilario, it's all about ROSS MOTHERFUCKING TURNBULL


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> Fraser Forster of Newcastle loaned out to Celtic.
> 
> dat forster


After watching him against Leeds in pre-season, thank God.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> I'm amazed it's being debated to be honest. For me Robin is such an obvious choice, with Vermaelen as the stand-in captain (for when VP inevitably gets injured :side. Szczesny as the third choice.
> 
> Wilshere might be a future captain, but he's no there yet. Particularly when we have a charasmatic leader already in VP. I'd rank Szczesny as our best up and coming leader too.


I agree with RVP with Verm 2nd in command. Wilshere could really do without the added pressure of being captain of a massive football club at the age of 19, when this is a very important stage in his development.



Razor King said:


> To Arsenal fans, now with Cesc gone, do you think we need to change our formation? Over the past few years, we have been increasingly over dependent on Cesc and his position in the field. I think we should move to another formation from the 4-3-3/4-5-1 we use typically. Also, the focus now should be on the strikers' positions, with balance in the middle. Considering our passing game, 4-4-2 with the diamond formation (4-1-2-1-2) seems to be the best formation for us. Thought?
> 
> With two strikers up front in RVP and possibly Gervinho/Walcott, and the most important role of a CAM--a role we need to address; Arshavin can play the CAM role, but he isn't proven there and Rosicky is Rosicky. Ramsey, Wilshere, and Rosicky can rotate in the LM/RM roles in the middle, while Song can take the full responsibility of the CDM role, with Frimpong backing him.
> 
> I'm starting to like the 4-1-2-1-2 formation for Arsenal, but it reduces the roles of Ryo and Vela since there isn't much for the winger. I'd think Vela is more effective as a winger than a striker. It's time Arsenal give him the ball.
> 
> I know many Arsenal fans would prefer 4-2-3-1 but I'm not sure the lone striker role works well for Arsenal. In the 4-2-3-1 formation, we could have Song and Wilshere/Ramsey/Frimpong/Diaby playing holding roles and Gervinho/Walcott/Ryo/Vela in the RAM/LAM roles. The CF/CAM position can be assumed by a new signing, but Arshavin/Rosicky can play there. I'm not sure on letting the entire pressure bundle on Ramsey/Wilshere by playing them in that role regularly. Up front, it would be RVP.
> 
> Going on the same lines, I'm really liking the prospect of Arshavin in the CAM role. He's a sleepy player who can do magic and I think we should try him out in that role.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I agree with this 100%. Arsh in CAM role is mouthwatering too if he gets it right.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Don't see whats so strange about that tbh. You guys looked quite Average out there tonight and could easily find yourself third if you go through and depending on who you draw if you don't pick it up.


I think if we get through to the groups we will finish 2nd even in a hard group. Hopefully more players will be brought in by then and everyone will be fit and people may see us as a threat or a genuine contender to get to the quarters.



Nige™ said:


> If Arsenal fans seriously believe they're not going to suffer significantly without Fabregas & Nasri then they're being incredibly naive or deluded. Wenger has to replace them with at least one good player.
> 
> If they lose RVP at any point in time they're screwed. Wilshere's class, no doubt. Ramsay's got ability but is still inexperienced at the top level and is only just getting over an injury that saw him out of the game for over a year. Arshavin's inconsistent and Walcott isn't a top draw player to say the least.
> 
> Vermaelen is a great defender, no question there and Sagna's very good too. Around that there's problems with consistency, injury prone players, inexperience and average players.
> 
> The only thing that will see Arsenal through to the last 16 is a top seeding. The last 8 will be incredibly tough unless they pull a Chelsea or Man U draw against a Copenhagen for example.


We will suffer a lot without Cesc, a ridiculous amount although I don't feel the same with Nasri. A quality player of his calibre will be missed but I don't think Arsenal supporters will be losing too much sleep without him.

I agree with everything else you said there.



King Kenny said:


> Fraser Forster of Newcastle loaned out to Celtic.
> 
> dat forster


He looked majorly pissed on SSN that he was back there :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> He looked majorly pissed on SSN that he was back there :lmao


:lmao so he should be gutted, serious demotion going back up there.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Who are Arsenal going to be missing at the weekend? Nasri and Fabregas gone (Eboue too ), Wilshere injured, Song and Gervinho suspended, didn't Djourou go off injured the other night? What will Arsenal's midfield look like? Ramsey, X and X?

I wouldn't be surprised if Liverpool tore them a new one on Saturday.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I hope we don't rush things on the weekend. Play smart. 

due for a win at the emirates.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Adam looked pretty damn good for us on Saturday too. I can see him having a great day against Arsenal this week.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Cech's absence could lead to some HILARIO'S results 8*D.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

that was awful ADAM. so bad.

we better tear Arsenal a new one or i'll be annoyed. Can't be dropping points to these midtable selling clubs.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I was going for that effect RUSH (Y).

Arsenal's midfield will probably be Ramsey, Rosicky and Lansbury or Frimpong(lol). Backline of Sagna/Koscielny/Squillaci/Vermaelen. LOLerpool will start favourites and should win.

I bet they don't 8*D.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Reina, Kelly, Carragher, Agger, Enrique, Lucas, Adam, Kuyt, Suarez, Downing, Carroll.

Subs: Doni, Flanagan, Meireles, Robinson, Henderson, Maxi, Skrtel. 

what i think will happen


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Liverpool to be the usual fodder for us on Saturday 8*D


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal will win 3-0.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

do arsenal have 11 players left


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Just read on Redcafe that The Poznan has been banned. Haven't seen a source yet though.

Damn shame...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ superb. they look like laughable cunts doing it anyway, especially after singing "what the fuckin' hell is that?"


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> ^ superb. they look like laughable cunts doing it anyway, especially after singing "what the fuckin' hell is that?"


Agreed, it's hilariously embarrassing.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> ^ superb. they look like laughable cunts doing it anyway, especially after singing "what the fuckin' hell is that?"


I should never have introduced you to that video :side:

But yes, it is absolutely awful.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

http://www.spendsomefuckingmoney.com/

Who was the desperate Arsenal fan who made that? :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

SPEND SOME FUCKING MONEY


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Thought it would be an Everton page on first viewing.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Some fans are utterly pathetic.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The Poznan is fucking ridiculous, all look like a bunch of muppets.

Lol that arsenal thing.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> http://www.spendsomefuckingmoney.com/
> 
> Who was the desperate Arsenal fan who made that? :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> http://www.spendsomefuckingmoney.com/
> 
> Who was the desperate Arsenal fan who made that? :lmao


Well....

:lmao


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

probably gunner14


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ :lmao Probably telling Rosicky he is NOT a football.


Arsenal line up on Saturday.

Chezzer

Sagna - Kosc - Squilacci - Verm

Frimpong
Ramsey - Arshavin

Walcott - RVP - Ryo​
If Nasri is still here he could even be in contention to play. 

Frimpong will have to be super disciplined on Saturday. If the team plays to potential I don't see why that line up couldn't beat them.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

or Strings, trying to get the MATA deal to go through.....


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> ^ :lmao Probably telling Rosicky he is NOT a football.
> 
> 
> Arsenal line up on Saturday.
> 
> Chezzer
> 
> Sagna - Kosc - Squilacci - Verm
> 
> Frimpong
> Ramsey - Arshavin
> 
> Walcott - RVP - Ryo​
> If Nasri is still here he could even be in contention to play.
> 
> Frimpong will have to be super disciplined on Saturday. If the team plays to potential I don't see why that line up couldn't beat them.


Seems like a pretty decent Lineup to go up against. Don't expect Nasri to show at all. Would be very very surprised. How I'd expect Liverpool to Line Up 

*Reina 

Kelly - Carragher - Agger - Enrique

Kuyt - Lucas - Adam 

Suarez - Carroll - Downing *​
Something similar to that really, Could be a very very tight game indeed.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wouldn't be at all surprised to see a Liverpool win. Won't be watching though, much more important games on at the same time.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Looking forward to it. I would take a draw, you never know what Liverpool will show up, as is the same with Arsenal. Could be a disaster or a great day with breakout performances by Ryo, Ramsey and Frimpong. 

I am braced for a defeat but a point would be great and a win would be amazing. It would give the squad a massive confidence boost and for us to kick on against Udinese which is just an absolutely MASSIVE game, we don't have half our players so I don't expect a win, and the Udinese game is massive so I would rather win that than against Liverpool, obviously.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm almost looking forward to seeing how Koscielny will cope with Carroll and Suarez.

Prediction: Liverpool 4-0


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal hate playing against carroll, unless gunners can control the game in midfield and do their little passing sequences and get it into rvp, i think pool maybe 2-1.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Verm and Koscielny look very solid together, but it looks like Verm will play LB with Squilacci at CB. That will be a fucking disaster so Frimpong needs to stay disciplined. Only thing with him though is that his passing isn't fantastic so if Liverpool press him he will give the ball away and squilacci will be exposed.

if ramsey play well, we have a big chance of taking the game.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Liverpool will win. 

At best I think Arsenal could pull off a draw.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> ^ :lmao Probably telling Rosicky he is NOT a football.
> 
> 
> Arsenal line up on Saturday.
> 
> Chezzer
> 
> Sagna - Kosc - Squilacci - Verm
> 
> Frimpong
> Ramsey - Arshavin
> 
> Walcott - RVP - Ryo​
> If Nasri is still here he could even be in contention to play.
> 
> Frimpong will have to be super disciplined on Saturday. If the team plays to potential I don't see why that line up couldn't beat them.


has Ryo been training with the club lately? I know he had to fly back to Japan as he waited on the news for the work permit.

If he hasn't had ample training time, I think you'll see AO-Chamberlein get the start.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The main thing with Arsenal. Great attack but bar Verma there defence looks a bit weak and now they haven't got Song Or Djourou. Even against Udinese there defence was exposed way to many times. If we can keep it tight at the back then I reckon we could take it. At least a draw.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

AOC or Ryo would be good, excited to see both.

Liverpool aren't very dynamic. If we keep Suarez quiet and play keep ball in their half then we won't be giving away set pieces with Carroll being a danger. 

People are always quick to count us out of everything, so this isn't a surprise. I don't expect a win but I wouldn't be shocked if we pulled it off, RVP could run riot on their defence and is very hard to defend against. It all depends on how players perform, we all know Walcott can be top class on his day or be flat, ala Arshavin. 

I quite like the look of our defence, bar the left back. If the midfield keeps the ball and doesn't put too much pressure on our defence then we should be fine if our first choices are playing. Sagna is world class and Verm/Kos partnership has a lot of potential, Koscielny is one of the smartest players I can remember seeing, and Verm is more no nonsense. Saturday is a different ball game and Frimpong will be under extra pressure if Squilacci is playing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Kos has been real strong in the first two games. Probably are our best outfield player in the two matches. Chezza has been beastly.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Verm and Kos have been good, very impressive. Lots thrown at them against Newcastle and never looked like conceding. 

I really like the way Chezzer has gone about his business. The media attention is not on a new goalkeeper anymore which just speaks for itself in terms of his quality, he isn't the finished product yet and needs to work on his distribution but the guy is only 21 and has plenty of time to develop his game. I've watched him since he was 19 and I'd heard nothing but good things. He really commands the defence which is something we have really lacked since Lehamnn left.


Great news - Gibbs and Traore may be available on Saturday according to the Guardian. Fantastic if true as it possible means no Squilacci.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> AOC or Ryo would be good, excited to see both.
> 
> Liverpool aren't very dynamic. If we keep Suarez quiet and play keep ball in their half then we won't be giving away set pieces with Carroll being a danger.
> 
> People are always quick to count us out of everything, so this isn't a surprise. I don't expect a win but I wouldn't be shocked if we pulled it off, RVP could run riot on their defence and is very hard to defend against. It all depends on how players perform, *we all know Walcott can be top class on his* day or be flat, ala Arshavin.
> 
> I quite like the look of our defence, bar the left back. If the midfield keeps the ball and doesn't put too much pressure on our defence then we should be fine if our first choices are playing. Sagna is world class and Verm/Kos partnership has a lot of potential, Koscielny is one of the smartest players I can remember seeing, and Verm is more no nonsense. Saturday is a different ball game and Frimpong will be under extra pressure if Squilacci is playing.




Handful of occasions at best.

Croatia away and the second half against Barca in the Champions League 18 months ago are the only times he's done anything against better than half decent opposition. Whenever he's come up against a good left back like Evra or Ashley Cole he's done absolutely nothing for Arsenal or England.

Birmingham away 07/08, Blackpool at home last year against 10 men stand out but apart from that I can't remember him impressing me at all.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He tore Chelsea a new one last year. He gets criticised far too often, and no matter how many good performances he gives they still go ignored.

He's hardly top class and likely never will be. He left Southampton too early and England put their future hopes on such a young player, but he has still been good here, and is improving every season. I'm baffled when people call him a poor player when at the start of the season he was on fire, his finishing got a lot better last year too.

Waloctt has been good whenever he has played against Barcelona, too. Even Messi called him one of the most dangerous players he has ever faced.

I get why he has stick but he is not as bad as people make him out. He is a good player who is always good to have in your side, a fantastic super sub or someone who can wear a defence down. The guy is only 22 and still has a lot of time to improve.


WENGER: Traore, Rosicky doubtful - will have late tests. Gibbs and Djourou definitely out. Gibbs will be out for 10-12 days, missing Udinese and United then. Jack out for saturday but things are improving a lot, may be in the squad for Udinese and perhaps a starter against United.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

His finishing did improve and he scored a cracker against us early on but I still don't see him as a winger. He's got the pace but he doesn't have the natural ability to take on and beat full backs then put a good ball in or across the box.

He'd be different playing alongside or behind Van Persie perhaps. That could work out for you guys if only Wenger would realise he's not going to cut it on the wing.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah, Walcott seems to beat the full back then deliver a poor cross, he can't seem to do the same things right CONSISTENTLY. Rarely do you see him getting behind defenders then delivering a good cross. Most Arsenal fans have been crying out to see him play behind RVP. Him running at defenders and dragging them across leaving space for RVP could be golden, especially with his new-found scoring abilities. I think Arsene will give it a go sometime this season, worth a try. 

Pretty funny Theo has written an autobiography. "CALLED UP TO ENGLAND SQUAD AT 17 AND DIDN'T PLAY. THE END."


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal will win, reasons why:

1) Van Persie will dominate Liverpools defenders, Arsenal always have enough possession at home to create chance. RVP will score.
2) Emirates. Not exactly a fortress, but Liverpool are so mediocre away from Anfield.
3) Frimpong is going to BOSS
4) Jordan Henderson
5) Tomas Rosicky is STILL not a football


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Arsenal will win, reasons why:
> 
> 1) Van Persie will dominate Liverpools defenders, Arsenal always have enough possession at home to create chance. RVP will score.
> 2) Emirates. Not exactly a fortress, but Liverpool are so mediocre away from Anfield.
> 3) Frimpong is going to BOSS
> 4) Jordan Henderson
> 5) Tomas Rosicky is STILL not a football


1) Tbf he couldn't get the job done when we have 18 year olds as fullbacks. Gonna be a bit tougher now

2) Give you that much we having won at Arsenal's ground in over a decade 

3) CARRAGHER will deal with him Nani style 8*D

4) Probably wont play. If he does won't be for 90 minutes

5) (Y)

Seriously though I dunno we held our own last time when Arsenal had a full fit squad and we had a bunch of kids running around (Flannagen, Robinson, Spearing, Shelvey I belived played too) and like I said before we seem to play with more purpose against Arsenal, Chelsea & Man U recently. Even in the first game last year even N'gog scored and we would have beat them if Reina didn't mess up right at the end.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Emirates used to be amazing for us. It declined last year when I wanted us to play away more than at home, hopefully we can make it a fortress once again.

Frimpong will surprise a lot of people not acquainted with him. I wish Ramsey will get back to his best. He was top drawer for us when fit before the injury.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Even depleted, Arsenal I think will expose that Liverpool back line. I know it was pre-season, but conceding that many goals was alarming.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Enrique will fuck shit up. 

I'm not going in this game with confidence, because Arsenal are at home and can still come out with a performance.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Enrique was very tidy last game. Having both him and Agger makes me a lot more confident in our defence.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Kelly's a beast when on form too. 

I'd like Meireles to play, but I have a feeling he'll be on the bench.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> ^ :lmao Probably telling Rosicky he is NOT a football.
> 
> 
> Arsenal line up on Saturday.
> 
> Chezzer
> 
> Sagna - Kosc - Squilacci - Verm
> 
> Frimpong
> Ramsey - Arshavin
> 
> Walcott - RVP - Ryo​
> If Nasri is still here he could even be in contention to play.
> 
> Frimpong will have to be super disciplined on Saturday. If the team plays to potential I don't see why that line up couldn't beat them.


Squiallaci? No, please, no... We'd rather place a midfield player in that position because having Squillaci is like having nobody in that position. Shit.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

any liverpool punks want to bet?

come at me, bro with stipulations.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

What would they bet?

@Razor :lmao I know, Squilacci is absolute shit. RVP would do a better job in defence.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ most bets we do on here are really just sig bets ie the winner gets to put whatever they want in the loser's sig (within forum rules)



Suq Madiq said:


> any liverpool punks want to bet?
> 
> come at me, bro with stipulations.


i've lost my last 7-8 sig bets so no thanks. you'll be getting a nicely stretched box if we win. or even if we lose tbf.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Even depleted, Arsenal I think will expose that Liverpool back line. I know it was pre-season, but conceding that many goals was alarming.


I'd back Liverpool's attacking players to expose Arsenal before Arsenal's attacking players expose Liverpool's.

Arsenal losing Fabregas and Nasri is like Liverpool losing Gerrard and Saurez. 

Arsenal fans may write it off and say they are still alright, but they're not, they're fucked and they won't be finishing in the top 4.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

yeah we're fucked and we're finishing mid table.

Arsenal's back line is arguably more solid than Liverpool's if Traore plays.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> yeah we're fucked and we're finishing mid table.


admitting it is the first step towards recovery


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I know  I hate supporting a shit club who hasn't got a future at all and in such a shit situation with money. 


Sig bets would be pretty funny on here :lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> ^ most bets we do on here are really just sig bets ie the winner gets to put whatever they want in the loser's sig (within forum rules)
> 
> 
> 
> i've lost my last 7-8 sig bets so no thanks. you'll be getting a nicely stretched box if we win. or even if we lose tbf.


I'll have a sigbet on Villa/Blackburn if Nige's game.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

yeah i've had some brilliant ones stuck in my sig. used to do it all the time with MMA fights.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

RUSH isn't allowed to have a sig bet. I don't want him fucking us up before the game even starts.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

so glad its the early kickoff tomorrow.

9:45pm here. compared to the usual 12am, 2am, 3am, etc kickoffs.

dem timeslotz


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Plus we have Viewer's Choice after that, then the Chelsea game iirc.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

oh just realised sunderland/newcastle is on at 9pm too


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'll catch a replay of that. They show enough of them. Love the coverage we get for the prem on FS.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

What an attention grabbing sig Kenny!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

jesus fuck tits.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'll give mags a sigbet if he's up for it. Either way I'll be picrepping him after we dominate tomorrow loljk Shola to dominate


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I just want Arshavin to score a winner so I can rep people with the Andrei troll face, or if he scores against Liverpool the "4!"


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> I just want Arshavin to score a winner so I can rep people with the Andrei troll face, or if he scores against Liverpool the "4!"


Troll face? He looks like he's seen a bus full of kids in his backyard. :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Shepard said:


> I'll give mags a sigbet if he's up for it. Either way I'll be picrepping him after we dominate tomorrow loljk Shola to dominate


(Y)

Thought I might see this challenge after the last page. It's on.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

So pleased they are showing Arsenal/Liverpool, Everton/Queens and Chelsea/West Bromwich on swedish TV tomorrow. And on a channel everyone has. Premier League from 1pm to 8.30 pm. Im happy 

Arsenal/Liverpool seem like an obvious draw.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...l-squad-face-Liverpool.html?ito=feeds-newsxml



> Arsene Wenger insists Samir Nasri is available for selection for Saturday's Premier League match against Liverpool despite Manchester City closing in on a £23million deal for the wantaway midfielder.
> City manager Roberto Mancini earlier illustrated his frustrations as the club's prolonged chase of the France international continues.
> But in a sign of defiance, Wenger, speaking in his pre-match press conference, says Nasri could feature in the lunchtime kick-off.
> 'Nasri is in the squad tomorrow and is available to be picked,' said Wenger.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> RUSH isn't allowed to have a sig bet. I don't want him fucking us up before the game even starts.


8*D



JasonLives said:


> So pleased they are showing Arsenal/Liverpool, Everton/Queens and Chelsea/West Bromwich on swedish TV tomorrow. And on a channel everyone has. Premier League from 1pm to 8.30 pm. Im happy
> 
> Arsenal/Liverpool seem like an obvious draw.


we had premier league games or related programs from 11pm to 11am last saturday night/sunday morning. high five for coverage far better than they get in England 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> we had premier league games or related programs from 11pm to 11am last saturday night/sunday morning. high five for coverage far better than they get in England 8*D


but if we had the same sort of coverage would as many people go to games?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

wenger getting desperately by keeping nasri for one day

edit - what united_07 said, not as many would go to the games then


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Nasri to play and score a hat-trick of own goals. 8*D


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I hope Arsenal vs Liverpool is a draw to give Villa a better chance of finishing in the top 8.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Expect another young team for united vs spurs average age maybe 23, fergie is rebuilding again that been said park and giggs featuring would not suprise me.

But no vidic for 5 weeks is a massive blow especially with the run of games united have coming in spurs, arsenal, bolton away, chelsea, stoke away.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



steamed hams said:


> I hope Arsenal vs Liverpool is a draw to give Villa a better chance of finishing in the top 8.


Mate... we've only had one gameweek so far.... theres 37 games left....


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Will Heskey start for Villa again this week?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

On form, I'd say yes.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Have his stepovers been especially dominant in the preseason? :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I hope El Muhammad Ali or w/e his name is will be ready to get bossed into oblivion by this legend. 










The best left back the world has ever seen? Quite possibly.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



CyberWaste said:


> Mate... we've only had one gameweek so far.... theres 37 games left....


Obviously I was joking, Villa won't even make the top 10. I would have said top 11 before that SOLID performance at Craven Cottage.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Have his stepovers been especially dominant in the preseason? :side:


Better...I saw him tracking back against Fulham, not even C-RON does that!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That is some of the dodgiest facial hair I have ever seen.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Where's that picture of Downing's troll face?

Kenny posted it and it was just perfect.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> I hope El Muhammad Ali or w/e his name is will be ready to get bossed into oblivion by this legend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best left back the world has ever seen? Quite possibly.


Joey Barton's facial hair just got blown out the water. Elmo or LARSSON should have no bother bossing him. Big Joey and the Mackem Slayer are my main worries.

First game in my new seat tomorrow too. Moved from row 5 right on the corner flag to row 27 in the east stand  still the atmosphere's gonna be great, can't wait now


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Is the Sunderland/Newcastle match on telly?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ Don't think so in England.



Magsimus said:


>


Looks like he's going to cry.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He's just been told he has to have a shave. 

Couldn't get a ticket and won't be in town so will have to try and stream it  The first big derby of the season and they don't show it, not good Sky.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Does he realise someone has smeared shit around his mouth?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> He's just been told he has to have a shave.
> 
> Couldn't get a ticket and won't be in town so will have to try and stream it  The first big derby of the season and they don't show it, not good Sky.


It's ridiculous. They could have had this on in the Sunday 1:30pm slot, if they wanted to show Arsenal vs Liverpool on Saturday.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Joel said:


> It's ridiculous. They could have had this on in the Sunday 1:30pm slot, if they wanted to show Arsenal vs Liverpool on Saturday.


Don't be daft, then we'd miss out on NORWICH vs STOKE.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

West Ham vs Leeds > Sunderland vs Newcastle


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I actually am going to watch Leeds so I'm not too disappointed although it's fucking retarded that the derby isn't on.

Arsenal v Liverpool had to be shown really.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Over//under on combined fouls by Tiote and Cattermole?

I'll start at 50.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

30.

Clattermole will make 10 early before Howard Webb sends him off. Mr T will then go on a rampage for the rest.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Both won't pass, just foul. Probably will have a competition of who can commit the most fouls without being sent off.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Its derby day and i can't sleep 8*D jesus it feels like Crimbo, on the Tiote/Clatters situation....both will get sent off in 30 seconds. They'll have kung-fu kicks at each other, get knocked out and sent off together.

If my prediticon doesn't come true, i'd say 50 of sunderland's 51 most possible fouls tomorrow will be because of Clatters.

I'm going for a 3-1 win for Sunderland 8*D......never the less the Mackem Slayer will get on the scoresheet. That's Shola WF, not Magsimus.....


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Everyone knows the biggest game is Villa Blackburn..


Lol jk we'll be last on MOTD again


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



nate_h said:


> Everyone knows the biggest game is Villa Blackburn..
> 
> 
> Lol jk we'll be last on MOTD again


:lmao well, least you know how we felt last season. Even the day where there was only one game on because of the snow....they still managed to put us on last.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Where's that picture of Downing's troll face?
> 
> Kenny posted it and it was just perfect.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










:lmao nice introduction for Lukaku


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ashley didn't get his rifle out, no?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Over//under on combined fouls by Tiote and Cattermole?
> 
> I'll start at 50.


Gunner14 will be sitting somewhere, shouting that the other players are NOT footballs.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Grubbs89 said:


> :lmao nice introduction for Lukaku


I like all the little hits on the way in, and then Drogba pulls his hand back and gives him a big WHACK.

Best part. :lmao


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

CATTERMOLE IS NOT A FOOTBALL!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Gunner14 will be sitting somewhere, shouting that the other players are NOT footballs.


:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Cattermole mightn't be a football himself, but he seems to think most other players are cause he's always kicking them


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Cattermole and Tiote should play H.O.R.S.E. with tackles. Would provide a whole new weekly spectacle.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Gunner14 will be sitting somewhere, shouting that the other players are NOT footballs.


Has he been seen since?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

tbf Cattermole isn't really a footballer either tho 8*D.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Its derby day and i can't sleep 8*D jesus it feels like Crimbo, on the Tiote/Clatters situation....both will get sent off in 30 seconds. They'll have kung-fu kicks at each other, get knocked out and sent off together.
> 
> If my prediticon doesn't come true, i'd say 50 of sunderland's 51 most possible fouls tomorrow will be because of Clatters.
> 
> I'm going for a 3-1 win for Sunderland 8*D......never the less the Mackem Slayer will get on the scoresheet. That's Shola WF, not Magsimus.....


I woke up at 6am, not quite in a cold sweat though. Nearly. 

This is the most worried a large part of our fans have been for a derby in years, I'm confident of getting a result though(whether that's a draw then so be it). Unfortunately he'll play 4-4-2 and as long as I live would never endorse Shola and Ba as a partnership, it just won't work. Prove me wrong lads.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

pretty excited for today's matches. 

Going to get up around 6:00 am to watch NUFC/Sunderland until Arsenal/Liverpool kickoff. Not a bad way to start off the day.

I'm going to be piss tired, though. Seeing as that is 4.5 hours away. UGH.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

this thread title needs changing.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It really should have something to do with Rosicky tbh.

Anyway, setting off to the pub to get in the mood for the derby. Nervous as hell but excited for the first home game regardless. I'm saying it'll be 2-2 but hope Sunderland prove me wrong and get the win


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Rosicky: NOT A FOOTBALL (Premier League Thread)


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal: Cesc who? We've got FRIMPONG.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I hope to see this:










past koscileny, vermaalen, squillaci, jenkinson, FRIMPONG and screzny


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

NUFCOfficial Newcastle United FC
#NUFC (4-2-3-1): Krul; Simpson, S.Taylor, Coloccini, R.Taylor; Cabaye, Tiote; Barton, Gutierrez, Obertan; Ameobi. #newcastle 

subs Harper, Williamson, Best, Gosling, Ba, Lovenkrands, Marveaux

Get in, was really hoping we'd go against the idea of 4-4-2. Pardew actually using initative? I'm shocked.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Barton/Tiote to boss the game, AMEOBI to score the goals.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

1111: BREAKING SUNDERLAND TEAM NEWS: 
The Black Cats are unchanged from their opening day draw at Anfield. That means Asamoah Gyan, who got that last-minute leveller last time out, shook off his ankle knock in time.

OptaJoe on Twitter: "6 - Shola Ameobi has netted six times in 10 games against the Black Cats including four in his last four. Threat."

HYPE


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> Barton/Tiote to boss the game, AMEOBI to score the goals.


DAT SIG GIF.

Who is she, btw? :side:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

If Newcastle do go with 4-2-3-1, who will it be in the hole. It wouldn't surprise me if it's actually a 4-4-2 with Cabaye, Tiote CM, Barton and Jonas wide midfield, and Obertan up alongside Ameobi.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

dem titz

no idea. i got it from a random google search of "tits gif"..nah "hot gif".

early noise has suarez on bench hope it isn't true.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Nasri is starting for Arsenal, hopefully we'll hear a rendition of Nasri is a cunt :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Oh fuck off! I made him my FF captain this week in the hope that he would tear Arsenal a new one (Not hope really, more expectation).

Dalglish out! :side:


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Nasri starting :lmao

Desperate much?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Liverpool Line up


Reina, Kelly, Enrique, Agger, Carragher, Lucas, Adam, Henderson, Downing, Carroll, Kuyt. Subs: Doni, Flanagan, Skrtel, Meireles, Spearing, Suarez, Maxi.

Doesn't fill me with too much hope but at least the Defence sounds very solid.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

confirmed

Dirk Kuyt and Martin Kelly come in for Liverpool against Arsenal this lunchtime - listen live online from 12.45pm BST.

Luis Suarez starts from the bench.

The Reds team in full is: Reina, Kelly, Enrique, Agger, Carragher, Lucas, Adam, Henderson, Downing, Carroll, Kuyt. Subs: Doni, Flanagan, Skrtel, Meireles, Spearing, Suarez, Maxi.

suarez wasn't 100% last week. he'll be coming on around 60min mark i reckon against tired defence (KUYT will run them ragged). i trust KENNY.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Too Late Kenny :side:

Arsenal team 

Team in full: Szczesny, Sagna, Vermaelen, Koscielny, Jenkinson, Frimpong, Ramsey, Nasri, Arshavin, Walcott, Van Persie

Subs: Fabianski, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Ryo, Miquel, Chamakh, Lansbury, Bendtner

:lmao at Nasri starting. Only reason he is is because basically nearly every midfielder they have is out.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm sure the traveling Liverpool fans would be more than happy to join in on a rendition of Sami Is A Cunt.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

MYP2PEU has closed down ...never the less i've found a link to watch the match


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Too Late Kenny :side:
> 
> Arsenal team
> 
> Team in full: Szczesny, Sagna, Vermaelen, Koscielny, Jenkinson, Frimpong, Ramsey, Nasri, Arshavin, Walcott, Van Persie
> 
> Subs: Fabianski, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Ryo, Miquel, Chamakh, Lansbury, Bendtner
> 
> :lmao at Nasri starting. Only reason he is is because basically nearly every midfielder they have is out.


i posted the line up in the chatbox 30 mins ago :side:

BARTON


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal with a worldclass back 6.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Cheating bastards!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Larsson should be off and Newcastle should've had a pen. absolutely garbage call.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

webb the "best in england" continues to show how fucking shit he is

injustice to barton :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Saint Joey Barton robbed.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Barton got mistreated again? First that Arsenal thug Gervinho & now agaisnt Sunderland? 

CONSPIRACY :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He went to block the ball, commentator saying he should be sent off


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

can't remember who it was, but whoever wanted streams

http://www.stream2watch.com/


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

8*D Seb Larsson trolling Newcastle.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Carroll and Kuyt up front? Or Kuyt on the right? Either way, HOOF AND CHASE!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Incredibly lucky he was offside.

:lmao at Brown trying to run with it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Frimpong booked after seven minutes, seems like a bit of a hot-head.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Frimpong, what a thug 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

how long till Frimpong gets sent off?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

another ten minutes, probably.

Great, Kos is hurt. :no:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

And down goes Kos


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

God hates Arsenal.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

weird, considering God LOVES me. :side:

With Frimpong and Miquel playing significant minutes ... I'm hoping for a draw now.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> weird, considering God LOVES me. :side:
> 
> With Frimpong and Miquel playing significant minutes ... I'm hoping for a draw now.


I wouldn't count on Frimpong playing significant minutes.

Thuggin' and Buggin' Industries at it again.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Enrique bossing the Arsenal defence 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Booking someone for scoring a goal when they know there offside is pointless as hell


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

you're telling Arsenal fans, that?

We know. We learned that one the hard way.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I warned you about Ryan Taylor!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah it reminded me off what Happened to RVP against Barcelona :lmao. Harsh arse decision


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Mignolet's fault......¬¬dickweed.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

arshavin is having a rough match thus far.

bring on Ryo or AOC!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That was fairly dire.


----------



## iMac

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Liverpool's midfield is looking pretty tidy so far. Suarez coming on could make all the difference.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

ref playing to the fans. lucas gets booked for his first foul but frimpong only has one yellow after consistent fouling? carroll yellow for that kick after the whistle "time wasting" after ive seen arshavin waste time walcott persist argue with referee

bring on suarez plz


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Kuyt, Enqirue and Downing have all looked pretty dangerous for us. Not an outstanding half by any means, but at least we're not just booting the ball forward.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Lucas should have been booked earlier.

Pretty funny how Liverpool aren't beating a severely under-strengthed Arsenal side.

Carroll deserved the card, knew he was offside yet still kicked it. 

Ref is playing to the crowd a lot, but most of the decisions being made are right tbh. Frimpong has had around 3 or 4 fouls, he is close to being sent off surely.

Downing has impressed me, Kelly has looked nervous.

Impressed with everyone barring Arsh and Walcott for Arsenal.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

atkinson is a muppet Kenny, what do you expect?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

as i said i never count off arsenal. attacking wise they're still capable with nasri, rvp, arshavin, ramsey etc. 

we haven't on away at arsenal since camara..11 years


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Kuyt, Enqirue and Downing have all looked pretty dangerous for us. Not an outstanding half by any means, but at least we're not just booting the ball forward.


Pretty much how I see it. Worried we would just keep playing the long ball but the patients play has worked well. Our defence has looked pretty solid too. Especially Kelly, Suarez could be the game changer though. Especially since Arsenal have a couple kids playing. Hopefully we can exploit that a bit more. 

As for Arsenal they looked dangerous towards the end of he half and could have hurt us. Arshavin however has been pretty poor luckily for us.




Stringer said:


> Pretty funny how Liverpool aren't beating a severely under-strengthed Arsenal side.
> 
> Carroll deserved the card, knew he was offside yet still kicked it.


Like the last time when we had a bunch of kids on and you guys had a full squad :side: 

Why book them for that though? Seems so pointless. Not just for Carroll but for anyone.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

newcastle look like they're leaving with 3 points


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That's a leg breaker, horrid tackle.

He's off, fully deserved. They're clapping him off fpalm


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Pretty much how I see it. Worried we would just keep playing the long ball but the patients play has worked well. Our defence has looked pretty solid too. Especially Kelly, Suarez could be the game changer though. Especially since Arsenal have a couple kids playing. Hopefully we can exploit that a bit more.
> 
> As for Arsenal they looked dangerous towards the end of he half and could have hurt us. Arshavin however has been pretty poor luckily for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the last time when we had a bunch of kids on and you guys had a full squad :side:
> 
> Why book them for that though? Seems so pointless. Not just for Carroll but for anyone.


the crowd were playing for carroll to get yellow coz of RVP's against barcelona

REDCARD bardsley


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

  

I love an unlikely hero, great stuff. Colo and Jonas are legends, as is Cabaye. Tiote had an unnaturally bad game, but couldn't care less.

We're also top of the league :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Red card for Bardsley? I have him in my FF team. A red card and my captain doesn't start. What a disaster .


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

should have been a straight red as well


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I actually spent about 3-4 minutes watching the match wondering: ''Is Henderson still on? I can't see him'' and then I spotted him.

He's been completely anonymous.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

same as RVP tbh. and arshavin.

:lmao as i say that, rvp and arshavin link up and get a shot on goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> same as RVP tbh. and arshavin.
> 
> :lmao as i say that, rvp and arshavin link up and get a shot on goal.


Arshavin has been noticable by his shitness.

Van Persie almost scored just there :side:.

Frimpong sent off, clueless fucking idiot.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao I was thinking about RVP since the first half. Had a couple runs but he has been unsually quiet 

FRIMPONG GONE! 

Fuck that was a leg breaking challenge. Fully deserved


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao Frimpong, what are you doing?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao Frimpong

typical arsenal player, all thugs

Arsenal Games : 2
Arsenal Red Cards : 2


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Frimpong off, about 20 secs after the time i predicted 20 mins earlier on in the chatbox. 

SUAREZ and MEIRELES on. HERE WE GO.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Suarez & Meireles on & Frimpong sent off. Things really arn't going Arsenl's way.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Why is there so many empty seats?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Flukey fuckers.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Nasri must be laughing that he at least has a way off this sinking ship.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

i dont want liverpool to win, but this is just getting comical for arsenal


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Christ, WTF did I just see? 

How bad can Arsenal's season get already?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Need a goal? Bring on Bendtner. Great tactic Arsene


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Looks like Suarez was offside too. Arsenal can't catch a break. I'd laugh but it benefited Liverpool so fuck that :side:.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

*Poor Arsenal.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

nah, Suarez was onside.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Now Jenkinson may be going down with an injury? How bad can it really get?


----------



## Medo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

*The secaond goal was close right there.*


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm starting to feel bad for Wenger now, never thought I'd say that.

Ramsey has been shocking.


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fuck sake, Makouns going out on loan, Petrovs playing, Heskeys playing (yeah I have him in my avatar what)

This is like Stephen Carr and chums at Birmingham..


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

SUAREZ!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

It's FF points, at least.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fantasy team points! 

Well done Luis.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

*That was nice.

Man, Arsenal look real bad.*


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

you'll never walk alone oh yeah! luis suarez showing his quality _again _Enrique had walcott in his pocket most of the game... 3 points tidy.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fucking Suarez. Gutted to lose, by my word, our luck has been ridiculous for the past couple of seasons now. We're Hospital FC.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

- 3/4 of the squad fall injured 
- Because of that they are forced to play a midfieler who is possibly leaving by the end of the week 
- Forced to play a bunch of kids
- Koscienly goes off injured
- Frimpong gets sent of 
- Scores a dodgy own goal 
- Suarez Makes it 2 - 0 
- For the first time in 11 years Liverpool beat Arsenal away from home

What A game for Arsenal. Funny as hell but not gonna like feel a bit bad for Wegner. Everything is against him and this is just gonna make things 10x worse. 

Essentially.....




Jobbed_Out said:


>


That Sums up Arsenal's day


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Everyone was shit. Everyone.

Blame the young boys all you want, but RVP, Nasri, Arshavin, and Walcott were all out there offensively and created ... nothing. Nothing. We had what, one good scoring chance? Which we shouldn't even have got, since Arshavin fouled to create space.

What a mess. Starting buying in mass, Arsene. Your club needs it.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I was enjoying being top of the league, damn Suarez :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Ramsey was terrible.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Tidy display. Not the best, but we got the job done against Arsenal at the Emirates, which I'm happy with regardless of the circumstances. Enrique was sensational today. MOTM for mine.


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I try feel sorry for Arsene, did alot for the game etc etc, but he's brough this on himself. 

No sympathy, feel sorry for Arsenal fans more.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Disaster. 

I really feel bad for the Arsenal players, can't be easy to deal with luck they've been getting.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lol at my mates reaching for the "offside" only reason we won


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Should of quit the bullshit and get rid of Nasri/Fabregas/all the other players who aren't worthy at the start of the season..now they've got a desperate rush for players. Reminds me of O'neill here


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Guess it's good to see Enrique doing well, shouldn't be talking about our problems in public though(could be worse, could've been born a Mackem).


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

the timing is a mess. all these moves should have been done prior to the preseason. waited far too long.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> lol at my mates reaching for the "offside" only reason we won


Lol this is what my friend just posted on Facebook. He's a Man U fan btw



> So a strong liverpool side only managed 2 goals against a makeshift arsenal considering 1 goal was offside and arsenal should of has penalty. Shows alot about liverpool this season. And what happened to Suarez being rested? proves they need him desperately


:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I've never truly rated Ramsey if I'm honest. He was showing some good signs before his leg break, but he's been really poor since returning imo. He stalls on the ball and makes poor decisions which is a horrible combination of flaws to have. It's alright to stall on the ball if it allows you to make the right decision (like Riquelme). That combination of stalling and still making the wrong decision is essentially what stalled Diaby's progress, and I feel it will be the same for Ramsey.



> lol at my mates reaching for the "offside" only reason we won


It was close, but for me it's not offside. I'm very much of the opinion that there has to be daylight between the striker and the last defender. Otherwise it is always benefit of the doubt to the attacking side. None of that 'his two slightly crept over' bullshit. If there's no daylight, there's no flag.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Poor Arsenal. 2 premiership games, 0 goals scored. Very happy Liverpool got the win.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> I've never truly rated Ramsey if I'm honest. He was showing some good signs before his leg break, but he's been really poor since returning imo. He stalls on the ball and makes poor decisions which is a horrible combination of flaws to have. It's alright to stall on the ball if it allows you to make the right decision (like Riquelme). That combination of stalling and still making the wrong decision is essentially what stalled Diaby's progress, and I feel it will be the same for Ramsey.
> 
> 
> 
> It was close, but for me it's not offside. I'm very much of the opinion that there has to be daylight between the striker and the last defender. Otherwise it is always benefit of the doubt to the attacking side. None of that 'his two slightly crept over' bullshit. If there's no daylight, there's no flag.


Ramsey was not good today. He just cannot create the chance yet. He had a nice ball to Walcott during one sequence, but that was it. 

Wilshere is way ahead of him.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



X-Static said:


> Poor Arsenal. 2 premiership games, 0 goals scored. Very happy Liverpool got the win.


What are you talking about? Ramsey scored today. :side:


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Jose Enrique if he plays like that regularly he will be a quality signing for just 6 million? 
that challenge from frimpong was horrific you have seen careers ended for less than that in the past should have been a straight red card not a 2nd yellow


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> It was close, but for me it's not offside. I'm very much of the opinion that there has to be daylight between the striker and the last defender. Otherwise it is always benefit of the doubt to the attacking side. None of that 'his two slightly crept over' bullshit. If there's no daylight, there's no flag.


I agree with that thinking, but pretty sure the rule is different. Any part of the body offside is the rule I think.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal to get destroyed next week, it's going to be tough.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal, needs more:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Berbarito said:


> I agree with that thinking, but pretty sure the rule is different. Any part of the body offside is the rule I think.


Yeah I was pretty sure the advantage goes to the defending side more. If any part of the striker is off then the flag goes up. 

Anyway Udinese midweek & Man U next week. Lose both and the pressure is just gonna continue to mount for Arsene.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Bananas said:


> I've never truly rated Ramsey if I'm honest. He was showing some good signs before his leg break, but he's been really poor since returning imo. He stalls on the ball and makes poor decisions which is a horrible combination of flaws to have. It's alright to stall on the ball if it allows you to make the right decision (like Riquelme). That combination of stalling and still making the wrong decision is essentially what stalled Diaby's progress, and I feel it will be the same for Ramsey.
> 
> 
> 
> It was close, but for me it's not offside. I'm very much of the opinion that there has to be daylight between the striker and the last defender. Otherwise it is always benefit of the doubt to the attacking side. None of that 'his two slightly crept over' bullshit. If there's no daylight, there's no flag.


thankyou, some honestly. my mates are losing it atm. not our fault that dirty frimpong got red card either


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> What are you talking about? Ramsey scored today. :side:


Very true. But obviously he scored in the wrong end. And I just read the last time Arsenal didn't score a goal in their first 2 league games was 42 years ago.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Frimpong actually looked alright after the nervous start. The red was inevitable though.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Lay off Ramsey. Still comming back and he was clearly fatigued from mid week. Just goes to show that we need for depth in our squad. First goal was offside but i think liverpool still would of got a goal. Frimpong was good but over aggressive should of been a straight red for the tackle on lucas, still he will learn with age. Injuries and fatigue got to us but again no squad depth is the reason for that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










Ban. Ban! BAN!

Edit: Why the middle finger though? :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

meireles looks like a guy you wouldn't mess with. MEIRELES MIDDLE FINGER

thanks silent using that for cp's


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Was expecting the loss after Koscielny went off, desperately unlucky first goal.

Really impressed by the youungsters, Jenkinson, Miquel and Frimpong all had quality games. Frimpong's second yellow was needless in the middle of the park, he was disciplined in the second half then made that stupid challenge. 

Far from a disastrous game though. Few of those will start in a month's time and the bench was basically players from the youth team and a departing Bendtner. Offensively lacking yet again, Ramsey was poor and Walcott was anonymous. Arshavin showed glimpses but it never clicked.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Ban. Ban! BAN!
> 
> Edit: Why the middle finger though? :lmao


:lmoa I remember Frimpong putting his middle finger up too earlier on in the game


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal so unlucky with injuries and the first goal but were average, how many red cards have arsenal had under wenger?

Henderson is fucking shite.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Frimpong actually looked alright after the nervous start. The red was inevitable though.


thanks for the enrique pic haha. i was pissed when we did not go in for him, he was a beast today.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Arsenal so unlucky with injuries and the first goal but were average, how many red cards have arsenal had under wenger?


commentators said earlier, i was half listening but maybe 87 i think i heard.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> commentators said earlier, i was half listening but maybe 87 i think i heard.


Now i'm guessing that is by far the most in the premier league era.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

fuck. gotta spread to rep stringer, damn.

enrique was great today, just woulda liked more overlapping with downing


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal have about 54 red cards under Arsene Wenger.

Happy to see my prediction about Arsenal/Liverpool result correct. But thought it would be a bit more one-sided. Liverpool were very lacking with Carroll being the man recieving the play. And Jordan Henderson may just be the biggest waste of £20m ever. But its early to say. I just don't think it'll end up a good year for him on the pitch.


----------



## elo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










Arsene doing what he does best.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Can't rep you yet stringer but here is what I was going to:










Not a Liverpool fan but you said in the chatbox nobody had repped you yet.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

we all repped the arsenal fans last week with BARTON, not our fault they're failing so much atm.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

HESKEY.



JakeC_91 said:


>


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Desecrated said:


> Arsenal have about 54 red cards under Arsene Wenger.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...senals-red-card-hall-shame-Arsene-Wenger.html

that was until what, 2008? he had 72 then, obviously more now.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

baines unlucky before great free kick

mates facebook lmao

I love how you pathetic liverpool scousers believe you won the game without the assistance of the referee... Your all simply a joke

In Wenger I Still Trust


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

CGS repped me 

Dang, we must have gotten a shit load of reds when he arrived here, damn. WE have topped the fair play charts a few times, we even did it in 09-10 if I remember correctly.

Why Carroll is in an aspring top 4 team is beyond me. Suarez looking classy more or less winning the game for Liverpool.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Desecrated said:


> Arsenal have about 54 red cards under Arsene Wenger.
> 
> Happy to see my prediction about Arsenal/Liverpool result correct. But thought it would be a bit more one-sided. Liverpool were very lacking with Carroll being the man recieving the play. And Jordan Henderson may just be the biggest waste of £20m ever. But its early to say. I just don't think it'll end up a good year for him on the pitch.


The thing that keeps me having faith in Henderson is mainly down to the fact that when Lucas first arrived here he was cussed left right and centre from Liverpool fans for being shite now he is considered one of the better players at the club. Henderson could turn out the same.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

HESKEY!!!

Worlds greatest ever dribbler.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> CGS repped me
> 
> Dang, we must have gotten a shit load of reds when he arrived here, damn. WE have topped the fair play charts a few times, we even did it in 09-10 if I remember correctly.
> 
> Why Carroll is in an aspring top 4 team is beyond me. Suarez looking classy more or less winning the game for Liverpool.


Viera got quite a few reds in the early 2000's, Arsenal used to be known for it then too.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

VIEIRA was unfairly targeted by the officials thats why :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Everton off to their usually bad start i see.


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

You know Blackburn are in big big big big big big big big big big big big trouble when Heskey scores.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yeah Vieira had a lot. In one of his best season though we topped the fair play charts, in 03/04.

My mate went down to Villa today to watch them. Blackburn are a joke, as Nate said when Heskey is scoring you are in trouble.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

HESKEY

THE MAN


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...senals-red-card-hall-shame-Arsene-Wenger.html
> 
> that was until what, 2008? he had 72 then, obviously more now.


Infostrada Sports on twitter saying that Frimpong's red was the 56th under Wenger. Guess its strictly Premier League.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Heskey makes ronaldo look shite (or is he playing up top today)


Everton and cardiff currently fucking up my bet.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Arsenal so unlucky with injuries and the first goal but were average, how many red cards have arsenal had under wenger?
> 
> Henderson is fucking shite.


I believe the commentators said it was 88 after today. Something like that.

Hendo wasn't bad today. Was tidy on the ball and linked up quite a bit. Calling him fucking shite is probably the biggest hyperbole possible.



Overrated said:


> thanks for the enrique pic haha. i was pissed when we did not go in for him, he was a beast today.


I almost forgot you. :$

He was in beast mode today for sure. Will be stoked if he's this good all season.


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










Back of the net


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

opinions, but i admit he is tidy on the ball but nothing else, overpriced englishman.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I suppose we had to let liverpool win for once, it has been 11 years since they last won at Highbury/Emirates.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Who in the arsenal team is going to step up and continue arsenal's red card a game record in the league next match? im guessing Jenkinson

THUGS


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

need to find nige's profile for heskey cp raping


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

This could get into the 5-0's at this rate

Game is so open


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










Back of the net.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Taarabt wasting free kicks, needs a Taylor master class.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

God that was atrocious. No way we should've lost that  We played well too, even managed to negate the Mackem Slayer. Really really need to work on getting men on the end of crosses too, Elmohamady fucking dummied one when he just needed a touch on it.

Not related really but I hate my new seat too. I'm sat behind a 14 year old Hendo lookalike who apparently hates every player that gives the ball away, and in front of two old men who have a deep hatred of Richardson and Ferdinand and voiced it loudly all game. I miss being in row 5 right on the corner, atmosphere's better there too.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Overrated said:


> I suppose we had to let liverpool win for once, it has been 11 years since they last won at Highbury/Emirates.


Pfft, if Wenger was really nice, he also wouldn't have started Nasri. :side:



united_07 said:


> Who in the arsenal team is going to step up and continue arsenal's red card a game record in the league next match? im guessing Jenkinson
> 
> THUGS


Whoever replaces Frimpong.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

May I request the banning of Rush, BULK and Kenny for spamming my user cp with some very distasteful pictures? Get on it Mikey 8*D


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> My mate went down to Villa today to watch them. Blackburn are a joke, as Nate said when Heskey is scoring you are in trouble.


That's his 11th career goal against us!

Hopefully the chicken fuckers will see sense and sack the clueless muppet. Champions League is looking further away now!8*D



King Kenny said:


> need to find nige's profile for heskey cp raping


Go ahead. I'll just put you on my ignore list!


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The future Mrs.Heskey:










The greatness of this man


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> The future Mrs.Heskey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatness of this man


FIT


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> That's his 11th career goal against us!
> 
> Hopefully the chicken fuckers will see sense and sack the clueless muppet. Champions League is looking further away now!8*D
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead. I'll just put you on my ignore list!


Can't put me on there. :side:



Jobbed_Out said:


> The future Mrs.Heskey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatness of this man


Seriously? Fucking hell.


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Just seen Agbonlahors goal. Quality.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> The future Mrs.Heskey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatness of this man


Really? No way...What can't this man do?



















Stepovers, that's what.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

come on nige play fair. if you post pics i won't ignore you


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I do feel sorry for you Nige, Kean is the biggest charlatan I've ever seen, need to get rid ASAP

At least we didn't draw each other in the carling cup, it's getting tiresome how many times we play each other


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Kean is awful how is he a prem manager.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Shepard said:


> God that was atrocious. No way we should've lost that  We played well too, even managed to negate the Mackem Slayer. Really really need to work on getting men on the end of crosses too, Elmohamady fucking dummied one when he just needed a touch on it.
> 
> Not related really but I hate my new seat too. I'm sat behind a 14 year old Hendo lookalike who apparently hates every player that gives the ball away, and in front of two old men who have a deep hatred of Richardson and Ferdinand and voiced it loudly all game. I miss being in row 5 right on the corner, atmosphere's better there too.


Just hope you can take comfort in the fact that you've signed 11 players, spent 10's of millions, our lack of a recognised left back and really poor strike force only to be beaten on your own patch


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Just hope you can take comfort in the fact that you've signed 11 players, spent 10's of millions, our lack of a recognised left back and really poor strike force only to be beaten on your own patch


Ironically your lack of a LB was our downfall in the end too :no: You have to admit you got lucky though 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> The future Mrs.Heskey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The greatness of this man


:faint:


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Albrightons come on now. Wicked cross on him. Will get balls up to Dazza Bent


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Can't put me on there. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Fucking hell.





Silent Alarm said:


> Really? No way...What can't this man do?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Why wasnt albrighton starting.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Shepard said:


> Ironically your lack of a LB was our downfall in the end too :no: You have to admit you got lucky though 8*D


Haha it's weird how things work. You bossed it for the first 20 minutes, but we held firm defensively all day. Not to mention you should have been down to 10 early on and obviously Shola would have buried the penalty. Awful "tackle" by Bardsley too, could easily have broken Coloccini's leg. Gosling should have finished it, can't complain though. 

Great win for us, I'll enjoy it for a very long time.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Heskey world class, Arsene sign him up.

Just seen first Liverpool goal again, offisde...


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



nate_h said:


> I do feel sorry for you Nige, Kean is the biggest charlatan I've ever seen, need to get rid ASAP
> 
> At least we didn't draw each other in the carling cup, it's getting tiresome how many times we play each other


Well there was Hong Kong to make up for it! Another Villa win.

Come on GAMST!!!




Stringer said:


> Just seen first Liverpool goal again, offisde...


Also funny and a good finish by Ramsay.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Just repped everyone because I'm in a good mood.

REPPING SPREE.


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Pedersen with a good header. 2-1, game on


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Haha it's weird how things work. You bossed it for the first 20 minutes, but we held firm defensively all day. Not to mention you should have been down to 10 early on and obviously Shola would have buried the penalty. Awful "tackle" by Bardsley too, could easily have broken Coloccini's leg. Gosling should have finished it, can't complain though.
> 
> Great win for us, I'll enjoy it for a very long time.


I missed that whole incident from my new seat tbh, have to check it tonight I guess (the penalty). I was quite happy with our centre backs and midfielders, Cattermole has a pretty good game at least. Sessegnon was a nightmare for yous whenever he got the ball. Gotta take the positives from it.

Flukey set piece, all it is










Thanks to Rush I have to look at this whenever I go on my CP now


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



nate_h said:


> Pedersen with a good header. 2-1, game on


Great play from the legend that is Hoillet, showing Walcott how it's done!




Shepard said:


> Thanks to Rush I have to look at this whenever I go on my CP now


Sounds like Rush and all his Aussie trolls need to get a life. Just sayin!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Great play from the legend that is Hoillet, showing Walcott how it's done!


Never mention walcott in the same sentence as that class player.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

wasn't offside...

blackburn with the comeback?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Steve Kean absolutely loves life. Such a positive man.


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fabian Delph is nuts, he runs like a chicken, dives into bad tackles, I still love him, I'd make a meme out of him if I could be bothered


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



MMN said:


> Steve Kean absolutely loves life. Such a positive man.


Such a weapon. He just doesn't have a clue.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Such a weapon. He just doesn't have a clue.


When you're playing Champions League football in 3 seasons time you will look back on this with embarrassment before you say "Thank you Mr Kean."


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Sounds like Rush and all his Aussie trolls need to get a life. Just sayin!


Sounds like you're jelly that Heskey is bossing your rep page as well as on the pitch.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Kean with dat driving with dat drinking.

Right foot offside, offside.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



MMN said:


> When you're playing Champions League football in 3 seasons time you will look back on this with embarrassment before you say "Thank you Mr Kean."


That's true. I forgot about that.

:gun: Kean & Venkys




Rush said:


> Sounds like you're jelly that Heskey is bossing your rep page as well as on the pitch.


I just wish he could do it for England too.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

BENT

knew i shoulda kept him in my fantasy team


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

DAT BENT GOAL.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I think Bent's my fantasy captain? Can't remember, he's definitely in the team though.


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

DARREN BENT!

18-24mill well fucking spent.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

HAL ROBSON-KANU.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

dat Vorm, saving pens like nobody's business.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

fell asleep. Aston Villa up 3-1? Not bad.

How has N'Zogbia looked?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

If Arsenal had Heskey then today could have been completely different.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

This refs a complete clown, books Villa players for their first fouls while Dunn's not been booked once.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

no question. heskey would have got the hat trick we desperately needed


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Know been bit late to game here but thought post some thoughts on the WBA game last Sunday.

1st half was really good for about 35Mins, our passing was crisp the movement & quick free flowing moves was joy to watch reminded me so much of 2008 team, WBA backed off which helped alot & very nervous & weren’t sure how handle us in final 3rd, was bold team SAF actually picked Ando & Cleverley both more advanced CM with 2 very wide wingers who took on there fullbacks with Welbeck & Rooney hovering around the gap in between CM & CB with Smalling & Fabio pushing on. In way first 35Mins was similar to Community shield game in 2nd half where just pushed so many men forward so level game up & mcfc backed off more & more our goal is lovely move, Rooney flick to Young then Young pick out to Rooney combined with Rooney nice low drive makes hard for teams to defend, ball played around with fast tempo with consistent movement around final 3rd as said were WBA backing off as weren’t sure how to handle us & cost them. 

We played quite open so WBA did have chances, our back 4 has so far this season looked suspect at times our CBs to not been impressed with Rio Vida as much as last season, Smalling & Fabio still learning there fullback positions there goal comes form poor play from Fabio doesn’t clear it then on back foot, that said Long shot is easy save for DdG he knows that, its awful mistake to make & 1-1. Im not bothered over him, his really good young GK, the scouts seen him for awhile his still only 20 he was ALWAYS gonna make mistakes, Reina was same when he come, Hart did & still does, so has VDS, Cech has made mistakes to IT HAPPENS, people need to chill out the reaction that his flop, his rubbish, what joke by people is unfair 2 games into new league, new home, new country, new life, new team & his going to hit the ground running? Please it takes time it always does. Harshest thing is for him his got learn lot quicker then others cos GK in PL either sink or swim no middle ground, your not given time to learn got tough out & raise up & my feelings on him after watching him for last 20 months is that he will, his to good a GK not to, his personally is that he wants to improve all time, when makes mistake his own worst critic I would of worried had he gone in to hiding he didn’t I also thought Eric Steele had word at half time cos for goal he went down to side in stages & slowly in 2nd half was shot from Long think, he got behind the ball & went down fast & hung on to it well, simple shot but someone imo had chat with him, thought always top class of lads rally around him, tight & strong group we have at the club. The doubters can have moment now, im not bothered or talking about our rivals having fun its banter that happens you give some you take some, talking about doubters who convinced after watching him for 2 games its all over, not worried about him his potential & his talent are fantastic, my opinion is there will be games where just clicks for him soon this season then kick on from it.

Even about DdG & on to 2nd half, what don’t get is why after our first goal & start 2nd half we went flat? we in 2nd half lacked movement, quick passing, all stuff worked in 2nd half so well just disappeared which was a shame good reason for that think could been WBA tactics they squeezed up, back 4 went up 10 yards then lines in between Midfield & back 4 were lot harder work any moves in & after there goal they had crowd going & made tough for us. What will say in moments like that is we miss 2 or 3 players, Toni on RW who drives at RB so he in turn goes back so rest of back 4 have to as well, Chicha who does same if WBA decide push up Chicha run in behind off CB & finally a experienced creative CM, I love Ando & Cleverley so don’t get me wrong here future of the club & there got great upsides but missing was CM who can control game when need to settle down & create something in such tight areas, Ando will I hope learn that but his 22/23? Cleverley just started out as 1st team MUFC player can expect that from him, they will learn from these situations & improve.

As for our 2nd goal, fair play to A. Young deserved MotM for me, I was saying when signed him he prove fair few wrong who doubt his not good enough for us & stick 100% by that, WBA player getting wise to him with him going at fullback doubling up ten expecting him come inside & whip in cross so goal clever is sense he dummies it shits back on to his which takes out 2 players closest to him then run down to box, WBA player think should come to him early cos when he pulls his left foot back to whip it in WBA taking huge risk in hope ball wont end up in there net & 2 deflections off WBA players later low & behold ball in there net again.

After goal WBA needed goal again & come back at us but nice see our in experience side which lacked Giggs, Scholes, VDS, Rio & Vida our there but we held on thought that was impressive & no picked up on it, think everyone expect us to win & no one to come back at us so that’s why which is wrong imo everybody has a chance to get goals vs any team in Prem League this season simply cos league being so competitive now from top to bottom no such thing as "easy" games. Our young players got learn fast if want to win 20th Prem League this season & go further in Cup comps & challenge Barca for Champions League. 

But im more excited in this side that some others side SAF built in the 13 years been following them, simply cos expect see more academy players getting chances, lot young lads in the side who very talented is still missing few bits of gold dust but still very good side we have. 

In end thought deserved it, WBA didn’t create many clear cut opening & thought better side on day, WBA go far this season there improve & have good players there a top 10 finish is very much in sight for them if you ask me come May 2012.

On to Spurs game at Old Trafford on Monday night.

The game vs Spurs in Jan at WHL was think really eye opener on few things our display away from home, our lack of control & just how freaking awesome Vidic really is. That game lacked Chicha & Toni & our CM was Fletch & Carrick who were over run by class player in Modric & VdV was hard to mark but Vida as said was awesome. We also played Rooney off Berba & didn’t work so be interesting see if do same again or maybe SAF goes with Welbeck again or says Rooney be lone man up top. What should be considered to is that we will on Monday be without Vidic so may become a big factor in this game. 

What Spurs did then feel try do again is use large pitch at OT keep wingers wide & try grab game in CM with there players who like use ball well & keep it spraying ball around letting wingers take on our fullbacks.

Our back 4 & GK will be in for a heck of a game & challenge on Monday make no mistake about it. Bale vs Smalling, Lennon vs Evra, Jones & Evans v VdV & properly Defoe, you of course have to take in to account de Gea how he handle this game with this being first game in goal at OT same as Jones. What I expect to happen is that SAF try grab game in CM as best as he can while also trying having enough attacking threat we give Spurs enough problems so that there threat which is there wingers have to track back & help out v Nani & Young. Its very tough game actually to predict imo.

My guess is team v Spurs will be 

DdG

Smalling Jones Evans Evra

Carrick Ando

Nani Young

Rooney Berba

Subs: Anders, Fabio, Giggs, Park, Welbeck, Cleverley & unsure maybe one of academy CB so could be Tom Thorpe or someone unsure.

What I rather we do is line up 4-4-1-1 but little differently same back 4 & wide men but different CM & Rooney up top on his own. So its

DdG
Smalling Jones Evans Evra
Nani Cleverley Carrick Young
Ando
Rooney

So we can control CM & have enough players in that side who can, play ball around, lot pace, threat out wide & though center the crowd at Old Trafford im hoping give De Gea lot support, know doubt lads were behind him all week be great assurance to know OT faithful are to, if got 70 thousand plus there supporting you that’s always going be big boost to you doesn’t matter who you are. 

My prediction is that be tight game, im hoping we can get early goal that that could be vital here, settle us down a bit. CM need have good games to control likes of VdV finding gaps & Modric threading balls through, Sandro is good player he protect there back 4 so big importance on Rooney to try find space & create & score in this game unlike WBA on Sunday Spurs play an open game so in theory should have more space & opening to find gaps & hopefully play way did in first 35mins v WBA to. 

In such game Chicha is missed lets be honest as is Toni as said both didn’t start & in Toni case didn’t play v Spurs last season with reasons said above which is why if we were playing those 2 be big asset to our first 11 right now but there be back soon which is good. Our back 4/5 are going need have stormers, the one most looking forward to seeing actually is Phil Jones his diamond in rough so talented so mature for age my feeling is he actually have good game once got going he play game like normally does & do well. With our squad being so competitive this season more then ever if Jones makes good impression he could stay there for longer then just a game or 2 maybe few weeks or more. Rio & Vida together are as good as gets don’t get me wrong but we building new team & sooner rather then later new guard will replace old guard, If player not there & then we have squad were someone can step in & take your spot & his does well every chance that player is keeping that spot for longer then 1 match. 

Key area our wingers & fullbacks may decide how this game ends, our fullbacks need be able to battle & stop likes of Bale & Lennon while adding to our attacks so there wingers track back & expect & hope Nani & Young do the same when bale & Lennon go forward if can drive there wingers back be huge advantage we have as likes of Nani & Young are in dangerous area around other teams box as you seen already this season both can kill teams off with killer passes/crosses & goals. If both on form think might nick this game. If we can keep Spurs out then always have chance but think we can really take great heart from what we done as Spurs very good attacking side & always carry big goal threat all through out that side & especially in that front 4 & CM area.

My prediction is more on the 1-1 side then is on my hopefully side of 2-1 win. It should be good game actually where both teams attack & see lot good players on show so should see some exciting football on display. First game of the new season at OT so the crowd hopefully be buzzing obviously want 3 points & be great way to kick on to next weekend Massive game vs Arsenal at home.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

heskey > arsenal team


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Awful for Arsenal today. For a while, I thought I was watching Vermaelen vs. Liverpool today.

That dude Frimpong can be better than Song, but he needs to calm down. Too much of a hot head. Who is our defensive midfielder for the Man United game? Sucks.

Everybody sucked today, with the exception of TV and Thug Frimpong.

Creativity is the key. Top 4 finish? <Hides>




Hyperblast said:


> Ramsey was terrible.


Yeah. I actually though ht wasn't playing at one point. He was anonymous.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

you guys need to clone TV5 a few times.



Razor King said:


> Yeah. I actually though ht wasn't playing at one point. He was anonymous.


from my twitter (RUSH_nj <- check it out :side

@aaronjramsey i saw that you were listed on the starting lineup against the mighty #LFC but i can't seem to see you on the field. strange.

and then when he got the own goal

@aaronjramsey i absolutely take that back. You are a wonderful player, keep up the good work. You're an inspiration to Liverpool fans.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Good win for Villa today, disappointed we conceded but 3-1 is a good score. N'Zogbia showed a bit, once he gets more settled in with the team he'll be great. All 3 players subbed apparently had injury worries which isn't good. 




Rush said:


> you guys need to clone TV5 a few times.
> 
> from my twitter (RUSH_nj <- check it out :side
> 
> @aaronjramsey i saw that you were listed on the starting lineup against the mighty #LFC but i can't seem to see you on the field. strange.
> 
> and then when he got the own goal
> 
> @aaronjramsey i absolutely take that back. You are a wonderful player, keep up the good work. You're an inspiration to Liverpool fans.


repped


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

So, EFC Bronco ... sup? :side:



Rush said:


> you guys need to clone TV5 a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> from my twitter (RUSH_nj <- check it out :side
> 
> @aaronjramsey i saw that you were listed on the starting lineup against the mighty #LFC but i can't seem to see you on the field. strange.
> 
> and then when he got the own goal
> 
> @aaronjramsey i absolutely take that back. You are a wonderful player, keep up the good work. You're an inspiration to Liverpool fans.


Tremendous.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

repped rush

DAT MUSIC ON "thank you for watching" viewers choice


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

*FE-LAI-NI, NI NI YES HE SHITS ON STEVIE G, FE-LAI-NI, NI NI YES HE'S OUR NEW LEE CARSLEY! ON HIS LEFT, ON HIS RIGHT,HEADS A GOAL AGAINST THE SHITE COST A BOMB, ITS ALRIGHT CAUSE HE SHITS ON THEM ALL NIGHT!*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> from my twitter (RUSH_nj <- check it out :side
> 
> @aaronjramsey i saw that you were listed on the starting lineup against the mighty #LFC but i can't seem to see you on the field. strange.
> 
> and then when he got the own goal
> 
> @aaronjramsey i absolutely take that back. You are a wonderful player, keep up the good work. You're an inspiration to Liverpool fans.


Wow, how big & clever. You really do need to get out more!:agree:

Another great result for us. We should be down by the end of October. Our next 5 homes games include Everton & Arsenal (not as scary now), Man City, Tottenham & Chelsea.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

relegation will have your cp severely raped


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> you guys need to clone TV5 a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> from my twitter (RUSH_nj <- check it out :side
> 
> @aaronjramsey i saw that you were listed on the starting lineup against the mighty #LFC but i can't seem to see you on the field. strange.
> 
> and then when he got the own goal
> 
> @aaronjramsey i absolutely take that back. You are a wonderful player, keep up the good work. You're an inspiration to Liverpool fans.


How we'd kill to have two more TV5s! :side: But Arsene would most likely think that TV is enough for all teams as a one-man defender and that's like a new signing.

Liverpool ended up signing Ramsey too.  Arsenal, the third richest club in the world, are so poor...


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Wow, how big & clever. You really do need to get out more!:agree:


wow, you certainly do live up to your whinging pom reputation.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

deserves a repost


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Worthy of the re-post. Have got no link to Arsenal but love hearing that. 

And anything that gets Kenny to post more's a good thing.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*









DAT SIDE OF THE NECK CONTROL.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Worthy of the re-post. Have got no link to Arsenal but love hearing that.
> 
> And anything that gets Kenny to post more's a good thing.




nice win by newcastle today


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*









*Contemplating life.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> deserves a repost


Didn't watch it first time. Watching it now. EPIC


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*









*"Yeah, I smell you. That's fear I smell."*


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

TOP OF THE LEAGUE WERE HAVING A LAUGH!


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*









*The Emile Heskey Mafia.*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

HESKEY


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Emile "The Man" Heskey 

BOSS


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*









*"DAT ASS."*


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










*+*










*=*


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

hahaha arsenal next loss vs udinese 2-0 Forza Udinese!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

villa only ahead alphabetically :side:

heskey pic + my gif


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Dammit Drogba on the bench again today


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> villa only ahead alphabetically :side:
> 
> heskey pic + my gif





















*"Oh Yeah, Baby Just like That"*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

anyone got a place i can check out the bleedin match?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Chelsea...for real?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Legend! Go on Baggies.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

SHANE LONG


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

fuking hilario


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Chelsea should have spent that 50 mil on Long. 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Long! I told you he'd be a star in the Premier League.

He shrugged Alex off like nothing :lmao.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Long > Torres


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

FUCKING HELL, how loud is Villas-Boas' voice? :lmao :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That should have been 2-0. Long's pace seems to be a bit much for Terry and Alex.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Chelsea playing like they don't give a fuk.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

ok, change of plans, just fucking send out drogba and tell him to murder them


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

lmao Gervinho


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Anelka and Kalou preferred to Drogba? It's like he wants to lose.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Malouda on for Kalou after 35mins. Very Jose'esque.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Kalou hooked after half an hour. Ouch.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

What I tell you 'bout Kalou, Evo?


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Kalou is pretty awful. Selfish player. The team is too predictable, WBA have packed the box, making long shots and crosses ineffective, and have relied on counter attack. Exposes Alex and Terry's lack of pace.

Smart game plan by WBA/Hodgson, can't see Chelsea picking that win unless they change their tactics.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Kalou probably got hold of the team sheet before it was sent off. He did so little that it took AVB a bit to figure out that he was actually on the pitch.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

WE WANT DROGBA! *clap clap clap clap clap* WE WANT DROGBA! *clap clap clap clap clap* WE WANT DROGBA! *clap clap clap clap clap*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/6yug/

DAT FOCAL POINT.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Awful Tchoyi story 3 joke that's about 4 months out of date. Up your game ESPN.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/6yug/
> 
> DAT FOCAL POINT.


http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/6yvi/

El focal pointo.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Awful Tchoyi story 3 joke that's about 4 months out of date. Up your game ESPN.












That's what we needed today, more Tchoyi. Sign him up Brucey :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

This is finishing as a draw then.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



steamed hams said:


> This is finishing as a draw then.


Don't jinx it!

Edit: Look what you did. Happy?


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Don't jinx it!


8*D

2-1 was coming though.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

FUCKING SUPER HILARIO~!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Terry and Cole being dicks shocker.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The leader of men










And Riflegun Cole


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I know people take the piss out of United fans but the Chelsea fans are so quiet. You could clearly hear AVB shouting his instructions and players shouting at each other through-out the match and they booed the team off at half-time. Poor form.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

If Long hadn't fucked up that pass, game could have been very different. Fuck.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Coz they weren't winning you see. All those Chelsea "fans" only started following them when Roman brought in the $$$ 8*D.



> The leader of men







Also, this may be late, but LOL @ Frimpong. lolololololololol.

And fuck you Chelsea.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Damn. Bad day for Arsenal today. Things can only get better though. Forward.

Eden Hazard just "carved" open Caen's defence and provided an assist. Yes plz thnku Arsene.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Hazard won't join Le Arse tbh. No way Lille will lose Cabaye, Gervinho and Hazard all in one transfer window. Would shock me. Plus he'd cost like 20m, no way Wenger will spend that.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wenger is a big fan, and said he would spend 40 on one player the other day. Wouldn't be surprised to see him move this window. 23-26 million the reported fee.

If Nasri leaves someone of his quality has to come in.

How come today has been more or less the first time someone on TV mentioned Liverpool haven't won a trophy in 5 years? Low expectations.

"If The Emirates is called a library then Stamford Bridge must be a chapel of rest." :lmao

Liverpool's away fans were abysmal today too.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Wenger is a big fan, and said he would spend 40 on one player the other day. Wouldn't be surprised to see him move this window. 23-26 million the reported fee.
> 
> If Nasri leaves someone of his quality has to come in.
> 
> *How come today has been more or less the first time someone on TV mentioned Liverpool haven't won a trophy in 5 years? Low expectations.*
> 
> "If The Emirates is called a library then Stamford Bridge must be a chapel of rest." :lmao
> 
> Liverpool's away fans were abysmal today too.


Well yeah you guys have been in the running for more stuff that us over the years. Haven't even made a final since 2007 Champo League & Semi finals last year and 2nd in 2009. Since then just dropped whereas Arsenal up to this point have been consistant, Making it far in Champions league, Challenging for title. Making it far in competitions all with the same manager. It's like, Well he's done it before so why can't he do it now?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Good job men, I think we played an exceedingly convincing game today and dominated those west brom bastards













8*D


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Words fail me. 1-0 down to QPR at home, Moyes brings off our only striker and puts a defensive midfielder on. Absolutely fucking disgusting, I'm seething, absolutely fucking furious.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I suppose but Liverpool are an even bigger club and should be competing.

Positives from today:

1.) Heart. Players showed a lot of it and if the senior players played like that in the last quarter of last season we would have won the EPL. Miquel and Jenkinson were both very good for their age and it was admirable seeing Miquel trying to track back for Suarez' goal. Players were so tired at the end from being down to 10 men but gave everything they had, haven't seen a performance like that in a while. Miquel looks quality and has strengthened a lot since last year and looks stronger on the ball. He isn't very quick but he has everything else in his locker to be quality.

2.) Szczesny - I truly believe after 4 years of mediocrity we have found the keeper we need from within our own ranks. Absolutely class today and his distribution was a lot better than normal. Would take him over most keepers in the EPL, supremely talented.

3.) Vermaelen - the guy was superb and cleared everything out of the box and made Carroll look like a fool. Held the defence together like glue and showed real heart and leadership.

4.) Frimpong - Showed glimpses of what he is capable of. Made mugs of Liverpool's midfield at times when running with the ball. His passing was a lot crisper too and more precise. He had a nervous start but got in-to his stride after the first 20 minutes. It showed how important he was when he went off and our midfield looked a lot more fragile and scattered. This was due to tiredness as well I'm sure though.

Disadvantages

1.) Getting the ball from defence to attack was a problem for us today. It's understandable as this is a make shift defence but we were very slow in getting the ball out with pace. We were pressured by Liverpool and resorted to hoofing the ball. 

2.) The formation - RVP needs to be playing off someone when creativity is lacking. His work rate was phenomenal today and made a lot of good runs but they were never found. If he was playing off someone he could collect the ball from midfield and quickly get into attack with another striker. He is a proper number 10 and he would be fantastic here.

3.) Arshavin and Walcott - Walcott was closed down very quikcly but never looked like beating Enrique. Arshavin's work rate was better today but he gave the ball away in dangerous areas too often. Another winger would be very nice here.

4.) Ramsey - showed glimpses of talent against Udinese but was flat today. Very slow making his decision when on the ball and usually his passes were easily read.



I heard Jags was at fault for Everton's defeat. Embarassing to say the least considering Bolton beat them 4-0.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Only 2 weekends in but the prem has been soooo boring.

Championship is were the excitement is at.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Only 2 weekends in but the prem has been soooo boring.
> 
> Championship is were the excitement is at.


Second coming of the messiah, finally deciding to destroy the rest.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

If only he had Brian's personality that would be pure gold.

Cloughy would put alot of people in their places.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Wenger is a big fan, and said he would spend 40 on one player the other day. Wouldn't be surprised to see him move this window. 23-26 million the reported fee.
> 
> If Nasri leaves someone of his quality has to come in.
> 
> How come today has been more or less the first time someone on TV mentioned Liverpool haven't won a trophy in 5 years? Low expectations.
> 
> "If The Emirates is called a library then Stamford Bridge must be a chapel of rest." :lmao
> 
> Liverpool's away fans were abysmal today too.


Can't be any worse than Arsenal's, who only applaud when there are three nice passes between the defenders.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> I suppose but Liverpool are an even bigger club and should be competing.
> 
> Positives from today:
> 
> 1.) Heart. Players showed a lot of it and if the senior players played like that in the last quarter of last season we would have won the EPL. Miquel and Jenkinson were both very good for their age and it was admirable seeing Miquel trying to track back for Suarez' goal. Players were so tired at the end from being down to 10 men but gave everything they had, haven't seen a performance like that in a while. Miquel looks quality and has strengthened a lot since last year and looks stronger on the ball. He isn't very quick but he has everything else in his locker to be quality.
> 
> 2.) Szczesny - I truly believe after 4 years of mediocrity we have found the keeper we need from within our own ranks. Absolutely class today and his distribution was a lot better than normal. Would take him over most keepers in the EPL, supremely talented.
> 
> 3.) Vermaelen - the guy was superb and cleared everything out of the box and made Carroll look like a fool. Held the defence together like glue and showed real heart and leadership.
> 
> 4.) Frimpong - Showed glimpses of what he is capable of. Made mugs of Liverpool's midfield at times when running with the ball. His passing was a lot crisper too and more precise. He had a nervous start but got in-to his stride after the first 20 minutes. It showed how important he was when he went off and our midfield looked a lot more fragile and scattered. This was due to tiredness as well I'm sure though.
> 
> Disadvantages
> 
> 1.) Getting the ball from defence to attack was a problem for us today. It's understandable as this is a make shift defence but we were very slow in getting the ball out with pace. We were pressured by Liverpool and resorted to hoofing the ball.
> 
> 2.) The formation - RVP needs to be playing off someone when creativity is lacking. His work rate was phenomenal today and made a lot of good runs but they were never found. If he was playing off someone he could collect the ball from midfield and quickly get into attack with another striker. He is a proper number 10 and he would be fantastic here.
> 
> 3.) Arshavin and Walcott - Walcott was closed down very quikcly but never looked like beating Enrique. Arshavin's work rate was better today but he gave the ball away in dangerous areas too often. Another winger would be very nice here.
> 
> 4.) Ramsey - showed glimpses of talent against Udinese but was flat today. Very slow making his decision when on the ball and usually his passes were easily read.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Jags was at fault for Everton's defeat. Embarassing to say the least considering Bolton beat them 4-0.


What game did you watch??? Frimpong did nothing other than make 6 fouls and get sent off for being a dirty shit. 

Problem when he went off is Henri Lansbury is another overrated little gobshite who isn't 1/10th good enough to play for a big club.

Agree on Ramsey looked very very tired. This why young players shouldn't and cannot be asked to play 50 game seasons.

Channel 5 thursday night channel 5 thursday night. We gunna need to get used to this chant because we're going to be hearing alot this year.

Main problem you have is you look at this bullshit of good for age. Sorry but being good for your age stops at 16. Potential means shit all. Mistakes and errors and not being good enough cost points.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Potential means shit all?

Frimpong did nothing but committ fouls? 

Lansbury came on for a few minutes, you were saying using local lads who wanted to play for the team was good a few weeks ago.

Pretty funny Liverpool fans singing that considering they weren't even good enough to get there themselves :lmao Us and United sang it to them 2 years ago.

DeeCee needs to get back on form quickly, bad trolls lately.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> What game did you watch??? Frimpong did nothing other than make 6 fouls and get sent off for being a dirty shit.


As well as making a few good passes, runs & even nearly scoring a long range shot against us which was on target.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Potential means shit all?
> 
> Frimpong did nothing but committ fouls?
> 
> Lansbury came on for a few minutes, you were saying using local lads who wanted to play for the team was good a few weeks ago.
> 
> Pretty funny Liverpool fans singing that considering they weren't even good enough to get there themselves :lmao Us and United sang it to them 2 years ago.
> 
> DeeCee needs to get back on form quickly, bad trolls lately.


Potential does mean shit all. Oh im on the pitch now but in 11 years i might just about be an average footballer. Ye thats going to help.

What did he do??? One shit shot. Lots of fouls. Just a dirty piece of shit who needs be released.

Local?? when have i ever ever mentioned wanting local players. I did say i want polayers who want to play for us. No point keeping wantaways. But there is also no point in trying to bring you useless piles of shit.

And what. Its still an utter embarrasment that we will most likely be playing in this year because our board and our manager are complete tools.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> As well as making a few good passes, runs & even nearly scoring a long range shot against us which was on target.


You mean the poor effort that went along the floor that even Almunia would have saved??

Ye what a superstar.

End of the day i said he'd get sent off for being a useless dirty shit. He got sent off for being a useless dirty shit. I made 100 quid and was proven right.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

What exactly is your issue with the guy? He's not great but thats the same with a whole bunch of kids his age. Very few guys are out and out superstars by the age of 19. He has potential and there is something to work with.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> What exactly is your issue with the guy? He's not great but thats the same with a whole bunch of kids his age. Very few guys are out and out superstars by the age of 19. He has potential and there is something to work with.


I have no issue with him. He's just shit and not good enough to be anywhere near our reserves let alone our 1st team and its absolutly laughable that a manager who claims to want to win the Premiership is playing him. There is nothing to work with he will NEVER ever be anything other than average and in 3 year when he goes the way of Ryan Garry, Liam Chilvers, Alberto Mendez and all the rest of the professeurs mistakes ill be on hand to mention that i told you so.



Stringer said:


> Lansbury came on for a few minutes, you were saying using local lads who wanted to play for the team was good a few weeks ago.


Also missed this point at the start. Lansbury played the last 20 minutes. Which is over a fifth of the game alot longer than a few minutes.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fucking hell. Frimpong controlled our midfield today and made good runs and powered through defenders as CGS said. He also read the play very well, the only thing he could have done better is not making the needless second yellow foul and he could improve his off the ball movement. He's 19, and very eager to impress. He KNOWS we need that type of character and is trying to impress everyone and show everyone he is our man. He has been with us since he was 9 I think and has been brought up with this club, I'd rather him than a 19 year old mercenary in the same mould.

Lansbury couldn't use any of his skills today. He was brought on for fresh legs and had more experience than the other options, he wasn't brought out for his abilities. Hard to please this one.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Seriously Gunner it sounds like you have a problem with the dude personally than for his football ability. He played well today, Much better than some of your senior players (RVP, Arshavin & Walcott). He made some really good runs in the midfield and show some good signs of potential. He's not World class by anymeans but come on he is certainly worth your reserve team at a minimum. Chances are once your midfield recovers from injuries and such he wont be playing as much, maybe coming in now and then 20 mins here and there to build him up a bit more but he is certainly not as horrible as your making him out to be.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Fucking hell. Frimpong controlled our midfield today and made good runs and powered through defenders as CGS said. He also read the play very well, the only thing he could have done better is not making the needless second yellow foul and he could improve his off the ball movement. He's 19, and very eager to impress. He KNOWS we need that type of character and is trying to impress everyone and show everyone he is our man. He has been with us since he was 9 I think and has been brought up with this club, I'd rather him than a 19 year old mercenary in the same mould.
> 
> Lansbury couldn't use any of his skills today. He was brought on for fresh legs and had more experience than the other options, he wasn't brought out for his abilities. Hard to please this one.


Controlled??? Is that why we had very little of the ball and were on back foot throughout the game. ye great controlling the game Emmanuel. We never once looked comfortable in possession today. 

Lansbury doesn't have any skills. He's a complete luxury player who can only play when in space. SOon as closed down panics and makes too many mistakes.

You do realise this is professional football don't you.

Im not hard to please at all Scott Parker 6M im pleased. If we never ever sign another kid again it will be too soon. 15M on chambershite 1m on Jenkinshite put it together could have signed us Cahill and we would have all been happy.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

There was nothing wrong with Frimpong's playing, but his attitude could have done with a bit of working.
Okay you maybe could argue that the second one, it wasn't malicious, but he did catch him in a bad position so that is pretty much always deemed a yellow card.
But the first one, there was absolutely no need for, it was like mini-Balotelli for a second. He squared up to someone because he couldn't look up and see that the linesman had made the decision correctly, so instead decided to go head to head with a guy over a THROW IN.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He's a hothead for sure. As soon as he went off the midfield wasn't rigid at all, would of been behind Verm as Arsenal's MOTM if he lasted the 90 mins.

Jenkinson was quality all game and made around 4 or 5 top quality crosses that weren't met, along with a solid defensive performance. Don't be fooled by the price tag. Our worst performers were Arshavin and Walcott. Seasoned internationals with experience.

Say what you want but I'm very proud of our team that was without a LOT of senior players and kept a good Liverpool side at bay for most of the game until the sending off. By far the best crop of youngsters we have ever had.

Wenger needs to sign more players for sure. A center back is a must, as is another midfielder. I really hope Nasri leaves so we can bring in a fresh face, fucking agents. A striker is a must for me but I have a feeling we won't get one but with Wenger losing faith in Chamakh, Bendtner leaving and Vela gone on loan we need another proper striker.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> He's a hothead for sure. As soon as he went off the midfield wasn't rigid at all, would of been behind Verm as Arsenal's MOTM if he lasted the 90 mins.
> 
> Jenkinson was quality all game and made around 4 or 5 top quality crosses that weren't met, along with a solid defensive performance. Don't be fooled by the price tag.
> 
> *Quality?? LMFAO. You have such low expectations its actually depressing*
> 
> Say what you want but I'm very proud of our team that was without a LOT of senior players and kept a good Liverpool side at bay for most of the game until the sending off. By far the best crop of youngsters we have ever had.
> 
> *We have no senior players they all want to leave. We shouldnt be playing to keep teams at bay. We fucking Arsenal not Bolton. You have a 25 man squad for reason. We have about 9 footballer in ours and 1 of them doesnt want to be here. That is bad management*
> 
> Wenger needs to sign more players for sure. A center back is a must, as is another midfielder. I really hope Nasri leaves so we can bring in a fresh face, fucking agents. A striker is a must for me but I have a feeling we won't get one but with Wenger losing faith in Chamakh, Bendtner leaving and Vela gone on loan we need another proper striker.


Chamakh just looks very meh. Another player being paid too much money an now no longer cares about performance.

We dont need anyone to leave to freshen the midfield we need to select signings better. There is absolutly no reason for us to sign more kids when our 1st team has gone to shit. 

You think this is the most promising bunch we;ve ever had and i think its the most pathetic bunch we've ever had. Miyaichi looks the only one who has a chance of making the step up and that all depends on how much he can bulk out. Aside from Wilshere + Sczez we have no players under the age of 20 that i will be happy to ever see in a premier league game this year.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Damn. Bad day for Arsenal today. Things can only get better though. Forward.


But first you can fail to qualify for the CL and then get a sound thumping at Old Trafford. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Low expectations? No, I am just being realistic. You seem to want top players in every position, not possible. People were writing off Chezzer last year saying he won't make it here, same old same old. Jenkinson isn't going to be a starter, but is a solid back up from today's performance, you must be blind not to see that. Who would you buy as a backup for RB under 10 million, that would be happy to be a bit part player?

A first team that has gone to shit isn't a team who finishes in the top 4 really is it? 

Nasri needs to be sold, simple as that. Undebatable. 

Tell us how you would spend 60 million pounds and we'll see how much it improves the team.



@Haribo. OT is easy easy. Ramsey back to haunt you again


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

1 GK	Manuel Almunia
2 MF	Abou Diaby
7 MF	Tomáš Rosický
14 FW	Theo Walcott
15 FW	Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain
18 DF	Sébastien Squillaci
20 DF	Johan Djourou
21 GK	Łukasz Fabiański
24 GK	Vito Mannone
25 DF	Carl Jenkinson
26 MF	Emmanuel Frimpong
28 DF	Kieran Gibbs
29 FW	Marouane Chamakh
30 DF	Armand Traoré
_31 FW	Ryo Miyaichi_
40 MF	Craig Eastmond
46 MF	Henri Lansbury
52 FW	Nicklas Bendtner
— FW	Joel Campbell

All the players im not interested in seeing in an Arsenal shirt this year. Leaving

Szcesny, Sagna, Vermaelen, Wilshere, Ramsey, Arshavin, Gervinho V.Persie the only ones who are good enough for a top four club. Miyaichi italiced because he should be sent on loan not sold.

already mentioned how i would have spent the budget. 
Mata - £29M
Parker £6M
Vidal £10.8M
Cahill £16M
Would have rather taken the risk on Alvarez than on Chambershite £11M
Gervinho £12M
Jose Enrique - £7M (i think thats what Liverpool signed him for)

-90Mish total.

Extra Sales
Bendtner - £4M, Almunia - Free (for wages), Squillaci - Free (for wages), Diaby - i reckon we could have at least 500k for him. 
+ the money we have and we would have had to spend £15/20M of our own money but would look like a side capable of winning something rather than shower of shit.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

That is fantastic.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


























*KING OF THE FACE PALM.*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


>


We need too if we want to win the premiership. Thats why we come 4th in two horse races. And why we'll be in the Europa League and next year not in europe unless we act fast and strengthen the fuck outta the team.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Don't worry Gooners, at bad times like these just smile and remember you have this man:
























Oh wait


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I feel for Arsene. It's like having a Grandad with Alzheimer's.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I reckon even once he's been sacked Arsene will keep turning up at the ground, trying to sit in the dug out.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Since when is Arsene getting sacked?

Most supporters who know a thing or two know he is the best man for the job. As someone said the other day, be careful what you wish for.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Probably spent the pre-match team talk today asking where Fabregas was.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Gunner14... They are no words.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Probably when he gets ArseLOL relegated this season 8*D

:lmao

Am I doing it right, Stringer?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

ur doing it right this time.

If we sold all of who Gunner said and bought who he said we would have about 12 players, no sub keeper either


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Things are still going to get worse for Arsenal, next week should be annihilation.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Since it's inevitable that United will beat Arsenal, I actually hope they hammer them. Just for the lolz.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

We will be lucky to field an 11 next week. 3-0 prediction. Depends on who is fit.

4th will be sweet this year.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

1 point and 0 goals from 3 games. Good start that'd be.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Awful start, but the season isn't a sprint. We have about 2 fit players.

Liverpool's key is Suarez, without him they won't be making top 4.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

it doesnt have to be this way. All you need to do is fucking drop some money

arsenal used to be a name that was feared


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Awful start, but the season isn't a sprint. We have about 2 fit players.
> 
> Liverpool's key is Suarez, without him they won't be making top 4.


Arsenal don't even have a key.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

They did, but they sold him. And even then, he was injured most of the time anyways


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Liverpool's key is Suarez, with him they still won't be making top 4.


Fixed. 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



redeadening said:


> They did, but they sold him. And even then, he was injured most of the time anyways


Yeah, I miss Eboue already.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Injuries/suspensions are killing us already. Our first XI is better than everyones barring the usuals of Citeh, Chelsea and United. 

Wenger needs to bring in at least 3 players to make us top 4 certs really.

Keeping everyone fit is key. This start has been a baptism of fire with all the problems and will be happy when it's over.

:lmao @ Haribo's edit. Superb.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> 1 GK	Manuel Almunia
> 2 MF	Abou Diaby
> 7 MF	Tomáš Rosický
> 14 FW	Theo Walcott
> 15 FW	Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain
> 18 DF	Sébastien Squillaci
> 20 DF	Johan Djourou
> 21 GK	Łukasz Fabiański
> 24 GK	Vito Mannone
> 25 DF	Carl Jenkinson
> 26 MF	Emmanuel Frimpong
> 28 DF	Kieran Gibbs
> 29 FW	Marouane Chamakh
> 30 DF	Armand Traoré
> _31 FW	Ryo Miyaichi_
> 40 MF	Craig Eastmond
> 46 MF	Henri Lansbury
> 52 FW	Nicklas Bendtner
> — FW	Joel Campbell
> 
> All the players im not interested in seeing in an Arsenal shirt this year. Leaving
> 
> Szcesny, Sagna, Vermaelen, Wilshere, Ramsey, Arshavin, Gervinho V.Persie the only ones who are good enough for a top four club. Miyaichi italiced because he should be sent on loan not sold.
> 
> already mentioned how i would have spent the budget.
> Mata - £29M
> Parker £6M
> Vidal £10.8M
> Cahill £16M
> Would have rather taken the risk on Alvarez than on Chambershite £11M
> Gervinho £12M
> Jose Enrique - £7M (i think thats what Liverpool signed him for)
> 
> -90Mish total.
> 
> Extra Sales
> Bendtner - £4M, Almunia - Free (for wages), Squillaci - Free (for wages), Diaby - i reckon we could have at least 500k for him.
> + the money we have and we would have had to spend £15/20M of our own money but would look like a side capable of winning something rather than shower of shit.


Easily your best post since the whole "how much points Arsenal should get from each team" post from last year which included 50 points against Wolves just for going to their ground :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Doesnst every arsenal season start like this?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Injuries/suspensions are killing us already. Our first XI is better than everyones barring the usuals of Citeh, Chelsea and United.
> 
> Wenger needs to bring in at least 3 players to make us top 4 certs really.
> 
> Keeping everyone fit is key. This start has been a baptism of fire with all the problems and will be happy when it's over.
> 
> :lmao @ Haribo's edit. Superb.


But all the injured players are ones we knew 2 years that they would get injured because they are made of chocolate.



MMN said:


> Since it's inevitable that United will beat Arsenal, I actually hope they hammer them. Just for the lolz.


Agreed. I would actually piss myself if we get smashed 6-1 again.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> Awful start, but the season isn't a sprint. We have about 2 fit players.
> 
> *Liverpool's key is Suarez, without him they won't be making top 4.*


I never understand when people say things like that.
Of course he is their key, he is their best player and probably one of the best players in the league currently, to say that if they didn't have him then they'd be shit is stupid because well...they do have him 8*D

That's like me saying Man Utd's key is their whole team and without this key they would be shit 8*D


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> But all the injured players are ones we knew 2 years that they would get injured* because they are made of chocolate.*
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I would actually piss myself if we get smashed 6-1 again.


:lmao wtf?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Easily your best post since the whole "how much points Arsenal should get from each team" post from last year which included 50 points against Wolves just for going to their ground :lmao


Who from the list do you feel i should be happy with having at my club that wants to have ambitions of winning the title?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

We usually start well and end badly. November and March notorious months. Once September is in we can actually start properly and pick up some points.

Gunners post = sell 19 players, buy 7 and keep 8 players. MAMMOTH 15 MAN SQUAD. 4 on bench.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> ur doing it right this time.
> 
> If we sold all of who Gunner said and bought who he said we would have about 12 players, no sub keeper either


Two different points in the post though. One was who we should have sold the other was players who arent good enough. I only listed 4 players in the sell part.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Who from the list do you feel i should be happy with having at my club that wants to have ambitions of winning the title?


It's not even the fact of who you would sell its the fact that your basically selling the whole squad and not even replacing half of them. You wouldnt even have enough players to fill a First team & Subs bench.

Edit

Ahh ma bad didn't see they were different points but still your willing to see all those players leave and still have only 7 replacements?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> We usually start well and end badly. November and March notorious months. Once September is in we can actually start properly and pick up some points.
> 
> Gunners post = sell 19 players, buy 7 and keep 8 players. MAMMOTH 15 MAN SQUAD. 4 on bench.


Problem with that is i only said sell Bendtner, Squllaci, Diaby, Almunia.

Nice try though. You really need to learn to read.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> It's not even the fact of who you would sell its the fact that your basically selling the whole squad and not even replacing half of them. You wouldnt even have enough players to fill a First team & Subs bench.


Again learn to read. Ive not said sell them all. There is a long list in the post of players who are not good enough. The sell players part comes under a heading of extra sales where 4 players are listed.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

You said who we "should" sell. So if we did it your way we would have that amount of players.

If you picked out average players from most teams you would end up with a fair few, even from the elite teams.

You have to settle for youth and average players on our budget. Yes, we can improve but the reccomendations are ridiculous.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Again learn to read. Ive not said sell them all. There is a long list in the post of players who are not good enough. The sell players part comes under a heading of extra sales where 4 players are listed.


I edited my last post btw. Still don't see how you are willing to see so many players leave. Even guys like Walcott & Djourou still have a lot to offer. Even guys like Jenkinson & Frimpong looked pretty damn good.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I have a feeling Walcott is off soon, coming to the end of his contract. Djourou was quality last year and was one of our best players. Arsenal have bid turned down for M'Vila. 20 million euros.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> You said who we "should" sell. So if we did it your way we would have that amount of players.
> 
> If you picked out average players from most teams you would end up with a fair few, even from the elite teams.
> 
> You have to settle for youth and average players on our budget. Yes, we can improve but the reccomendations are ridiculous.


Who's ridiculous?? All were players who have either moved or should be easy to sign. nothing ridiculous about it. 4 solid players 1 risk. Hardly ridiculous. within budget. Wages sorted by extra sales.

in a transfer window you have you're a squad. Idea is to try to improve it. Now if you're a spineless retard like AW and our board you sign worthless players and hope for the best. If you're clever you only look for players who will actually improve your sides 1st 11. If for 4 years your retarded manager has been doing the former then you get to a point where you have 15 players in a 23 man squad who aren't good enough. which is why we're going out of europe and why we're losing at home.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The sell players isn't ridiculous., I agree with them. I thought you meant the big list of who YOU want to sell but w/e.

M'VILA.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I edited my last post btw. Still don't see how you are willing to see so many players leave. Even guys like Walcott & Djourou still have a lot to offer. Even guys like Jenkinson & Frimpong looked pretty damn good.


Because they arent good enough. Over 2 maybe 3 years i would get rid of all 15 players listed. Players like Walcott, Song Djourou are only good enough to sit on the bench. For a side with ambitions of winning the title we really should be trying much harder to find actual quality. 

Also Djourou has very little to offer he;s always injured.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Because they arent good enough. Over 2 maybe 3 years i would get rid of all 15 players listed. Players like Walcott, Song Djourou are only good enough to sit on the bench. For a side with ambitions of winning the title we really should be trying much harder to find actual quality.
> 
> *Also Djourou has very little to offer he;s always injured.*


Like stringer said he was one of your better players last year. If your gonna use the excuse of always being injured then why don't you sell RVP to? He was one of your best players but also injured all the time just like Djourou.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Good to see that Hansen and Lawrenson have only just realised that Enrique is an excellent full back. fpalm

And they're actually going to put us on last? After Swansea/Wigan? That's truly amazing, even for their standards.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

@CGS ^ that. good point. djourou is a really good back up, last year was his first full year and I think he is only still 24.

MOTD pundits are fucking useless.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

A Couple of points (Arsenal):

- Wilshere and Ramsey are way too young to assume central roles within the team.

- A complete overhaul is required as far as tactics and formation goes. If I remember corectly, we haven't played with 2 strikers up front since 2008, and that is what we should be aiming for this season. Playmaking isn't the only way to score. 4-1-2-1-2 with Van Persie-Walcott, Van Persie-Gervinho, or Van-Persie-Bendtner; it doesn't matter. We have to play with two strikers up front because we no longe possess arguably the best passer in world football.

- I'm tired of talking about transfers but we need a CAM desperately. Nasri won't do because his body language today looked the same as Fabregas' body language from last season. The dude doesn't want to be heTre. Let him go! I don't care who we bring as long as it is a solid signing. Lucho Gonzalez would be very good for us, even if he is 30. Heck, even Juan Riquelme would be great for us (not:flip happening, I know) Lucho would bring experience and the right mentality. Of course, if we can bring in a player like Ganso, it would be amazing, but I'm happy settling for Lucho because he will bring the experience, mentality, and it would further boost the prospects of Wilshere and Ramsey.

- On the strikers front, either we bring in somebody or hand the ball to Bendtner and play him full-time with RVP. It's do or die, at the moment and if we can't bring in a quality striker, keep Bendtner and play him as a striker and not a winger.

- Ashtonisingly, we have looked very good defensively. We still need a back up though. If TV gets injured, we are screwed, so we still need a backup. Danny would do it.

Again, we aren't screwed yet, but if we don't bring a CAM, then it's going to be miserable at the front for us.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Like stringer said he was one of your better players last year. If your gonna use the excuse of always being injured then why don't you sell RVP to? He was one of your best players but also injured all the time just like Djourou.


amazingly Djourou wasnt one of our best performers last year at all. He'd play 1 good game then be poor and make mistakes that costs us goals. Djourou can have good games but he has all the consistency of a teenager with erectile disfunction at performing when it matters. (which is every week)

On RVP yes he is always injured but when he spends his season injured and still finishes you're top scorer he's worth keeping around. BUT that also highlights how shite our other strikers are.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Good to see that Hansen and Lawrenson have only just realised that Enrique is an excellent full back. fpalm
> 
> And they're actually going to put us on last? After Swansea/Wigan? That's truely amazing.


Imagine that. 3 years at Newcastle no one notices. 2 games at Liverpool and his talent is recognised 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Is that Gunner14 transfer post for real? Is he winding people up or what? What a pile of shite.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Is that Gunner14 transfer post for real? Is he winding people up or what? What a pile of shite.


Whats shit??
That we should sell Diaby??, Almunia?, Bendtner?? or Squillaci.

Or that we'd have been better off signing Parker etc than kids.

Or do you disagree with my list that has nothing to do with transfers about the players that are not good enough to win a side a premier league title.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Imagine that. 3 years at Newcastle no one notices. 2 games at Liverpool and his talent is recognised 8*D


I said when he signed, guarantee that he'll get an international call up too. Even though he's exactly the same player.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> already mentioned how i would have spent the budget.
> Mata - £29M
> Parker £6M
> Vidal £10.8M
> Cahill £16M
> Would have rather taken the risk on Alvarez than on Chambershite £11M
> Gervinho £12M
> Jose Enrique - £7M (i think thats what Liverpool signed him for)
> 
> -90Mish total.
> 
> Extra Sales
> Bendtner - £4M, Almunia - Free (for wages), Squillaci - Free (for wages), Diaby - i reckon we could have at least 500k for him.
> + the money we have and we would have had to spend £15/20M of our own money but would look like a side capable of winning something rather than shower of shit.


I'm talking about this part of the post? What's all that nonsense? I thought you were a footballing intellectual, Gunner?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Good to see that Hansen and Lawrenson have only just realised that Enrique is an excellent full back. fpalm
> 
> And they're actually going to put us on last? After Swansea/Wigan? That's truly amazing, even for their standards.


Wait we're last? What the hell, I just switched on for QPR/Everton and assumed I'd just missed our game. Ridiculous fpalm


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> I said when he signed, guarantee that he'll get an international call up too. Even though he's exactly the same player.


He is possibly the biggest tank of a footballer I have seen in a long time.
All these skinny folks running about the pitch, and Enrique's arms look like they are ready to rip through his sleeves.

I want to see him get in a fight with Barton for the LULZ.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The possible signing of M'Vila is making my mind fuzzy. This could mean a change in formation, or a severe change in tactic in the 4-3-3. As Razor pointed out we need 2 strikers at the top as we don't have Cesc now, who can think 10 steps ahead to compensate for his team mates. 

Could this mean

M'Vila
Wilshere-(new signing?)
???
Van Persie Gervinho?

Or it could mean a revert back to 4-4-2 with a centre of M'Vila and Wilshere.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Shepard said:


> Wait we're last? What the hell, I just switched on for QPR/Everton and assumed I'd just missed our game. Ridiculous fpalm


My mistake, they had us last in the preview though. Messing with our minds?

How on earth is Clattermole a footballer? Literally all he does is hack people down.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I'm talking about this part of the post? What's all that nonsense? I thought you were a footballing intellectual, Gunner?


what bit??

notice its EXTRA sales so - Fabregas, Nasri, Eboue, J.E.T, Clichy have all already gone. which is where the money comes from.
Selling off worthless high paid players cheap?? Nothing wrong with that united did it to get rid of O'Shea and Brown whats the difference with us doing it.

Clichy money (7M) signs Enrique. (7M) (improves LB) 

Fabregas money (35) signs Vidal, Parker + Alvarez (28M)

Nasri (22??) money signs Cahill + Gervinho. (28M)

Then none transfer fee money signs Mata.

Whats hard to understand.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Gunner14 is by far the most intelligent Arsenal fan on here. Talks a lot of sense.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Great finish by Heskey, the man knows no boundaries. 

Gabby looking sharp.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Howard Webb is a moron. Granted Fifa don't make his job any easier, but he is still a moron.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'm going to bed, hopefully will wake up in a better mood but I doubt it, I'm seriously on the point of giving up on Everton. Never been so embarrassed about anything than I am to say I support that shower of shit.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



redeadening said:


> The leader of men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Riflegun Cole


*Make successful challenge

Start fight with opposition player*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

That was crazy. Cole tackles Odemwingie, maybe a foul/maybe not, Odemwingie gets up and does nothing, couple of Chelsea players get in his face and then Odemwingie got booked. Mental.

Lee Mason is one of the pussiest referees around though.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Late on some posts so I'm not gonna go back and find them.

@ Joel: What'd you tell me about Kalou? If you mean the same guy who is partially responsible for rescuing us last season, I'm not sure what you told me. What about that awesome guy Alex who kinda fell over and let the mighty SHANE LONG take on Hilario one-on-one? 

Kalou had a bright pre-season but didn't play well last week against Stoke. This week, he had a couple of good ideas but overall still couldn't quite get it to click and was yanked off early. An effective substitution? No, not at all. It didn't work. They brought on Malouda and changed to 4-diamond-2 and still couldn't get anything going. Are we really going to let all the blame fall on Kalou? By internet meme standards, sure!

And speaking of which, you guys are totally doing the focal point thing wrong, since that joke came from a Daniel Sturridge comment that everyone misunderstood and ran with. At least do it right, lol.

AAAAND speaking of doing it wrong, Nige - Lighten up, dude. It's all in good fun here.

You guys want my honest opinion of Kalou (and not the over-exaggerated one that you fellas run ragged), here it is - I like him. A lot. In the same way Drogba did when he came to the club, I connected with Kalou instantly. I am an irrationally big fan of the guy, and I don't think there's anything wrong with that. Here's where you guys get it wrong: I don't have some silly idea that he can't do anything wrong. But you guys are sitting here acting like he can't do anything right. Look at what he's done for Chelsea over the years. And like I mentioned above, look at how important he was to us in that incredible run at the end of last season. Inconsistent, yes. Impervious to mistakes? Certainly not. Quality player? Overall, I'd say so. 

He did very well last season and eclipsed his goal scoring record. He had a solid pre-season and things looked bright. Like many players, he hasn't had a good start to the season. It just so happens that he's the fall guy. His whole career, he's been the fall guy. 

Based on his first two performances, he hasn't done much since the start of the season to convince anyone that he should be a starter. He either needs to shape it up or he'll go back to impact sub duties (which is fine, because he does great in that role). Or, if Mata comes, he'll lose his starting spot anyway.

I've got nothing wrong with a good joke, though. I can't have anything wrong with it: I'm a Chelsea fan, after all. 8*D

On today's game: Awful way to give up that ball and what happened to Alex being the big Brazilian powerhouse? Pathetic start to the game and the crowd was understandably upset. AVB makes a substitution and formation change out of nowhere in hopes of throwing off West Brom; only problem is, he also threw off his own boys. Not a good first half and the crowd was rightly frustrated.

Second half, completely different. Chelsea finally showed up and dominated. The Anelka goal was an "I told you so" moment as I'm seemingly the only person here who thinks Anelka has anything left. Solid movement by Chelsea and Bosingwa's push-and-run to set up his crossing opportunity was just jaw-dropping. The perfectly weighted cross kept my mouth open, and obviously, Malouda's goal made me do a big fist pump. Boss work by Hilario to close it out.

On Terry and Cole being "dicks" - what about Odemwingie? His challenge on Terry was questionable at best and I've got no problem with Terry giving him a mouthful. Odemwingie retaliating (as if he needed to) on Cole? Completely unnecessary.

West Brom, though (ugh, this is a long post) are unlucky to start the season with 0 points and at the bottom of the table. If you were scoping the table without seeing any games so far, you'd go "Yeah, of course they're at the bottom." - but I really think their performances don't deserve that. They're on the verge of being a very good team and they have a lot of things right. It just so happens that they lost - barely - to the two top teams from the Premier League as of the end of last season. They're showing a lot of quality and I think they have a lot of potential. Just an unlucky start.

Speaking of unlucky... I think I'll give that as a nickname to Aaron Ramsey. 8*D


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Think I am going to put a bet on an a big Hesk hatrick against Hereford on tuesday.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I was wondering how this thread had so many new posts. Of course it had to be Gunner talking about selling the whole squad. I guess it's because they've already dropped more than the four points they should be for the whole season. :side:



haribo said:


> Probably spent the pre-match team talk today asking where Fabregas was.


:lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

West played their hearts out vs Chelsea and united. Hope the season gets better for them


----------



## elo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Let's go top of the league ay.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

West Brom have looked impressive in their first 2 performances. WOY the cunt can manage after all 8*D



Evo said:


> AAAAND speaking of doing it wrong, Nige - Lighten up, dude. It's all in good fun here.


fuck that. i enjoy it so much more when you can wind someone up like that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

laughed so hard at gunners fm team ideas. sell whole squad, buy about 7 players, romp the league with ease, i feel privilaged to be on the forum with such a football intellectual.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Have to echo WBA's good performances thus far. If they continue, can see them finishing around the top 10, which isn't something I saw happening. So far, would say 7-12 resembles, Sunderland, Stoke, Newcastle & West Brom, Aston Villa and Fulham.

As for Arsenal, I think they can get past Udinese, but it involves finding an away goal. They aren't going to stop them from scoring at least once. I would say they lose 2-1, but go through on away goals.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Gunner's post wasn't as bad as you guys are making out. He only said to sell a few players, but that he doesn't think that a large majority of the squad are 'Arsenal' quality.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> @ Joel: What'd you tell me about Kalou?


That he is not good enough to start for Chelsea FC. And I think we're seeing that now. In fact, there is no way he is starting again for a while after that epic snub. And rightfully so. He is nothing but an impact sub. That is the only time he has actually looked like a good player.

The arrival of Mata can't come any sooner.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> I'm going to bed, hopefully will wake up in a better mood but I doubt it, I'm seriously on the point of giving up on Everton. Never been so embarrassed about anything than I am to say I support that shower of shit.


:shocked:

We've had a lot of years being shit after Bobby left, but would never question my faith and commitment to the club.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> :shocked:
> 
> We've had a lot of years being shit after Bobby left, but would never question my faith and commitment to the club.


Try being relegated with 15 and 19 points, those were dark times as a fan



Rush said:


> Gunner's post wasn't as bad as you guys are making out. He only said to sell a few players, but that he doesn't think that a large majority of the squad are 'Arsenal' quality.


He did say a lot of players get injured because they're made of chocolate though 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Shepard said:


> Try being relegated with 15 and 19 points, those were dark times as a fan


Yeah but you've always been poor, we were title challengers and in the Champions League


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

You think that's bad? Try having only 18 titles.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Yeah but you've always been poor, we were title challengers and in the Champions League


Then this great man bought your club


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> You think that's bad? Try having only 18 titles.


Must be unbearable 



Shepard said:


> Then this great man bought your club


I blame these two clowns for the decline myself. Fat Mike didn't know what he got himself into.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Must be unbearable
> 
> 
> 
> I blame these two clowns for the decline myself. Fat Mike didn't know what he got himself into.


:lmao oh god Souness. We've both had some awful managers tbf, but nobody can beat our dynamic duo


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Only good thing SOUNESS ever did was this:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> laughed so hard at gunners fm team ideas. sell whole squad, buy about 7 players, romp the league with ease, i feel privilaged to be on the forum with such a football intellectual.


But that isnt what i said at all. Must learn to read. Also whats FM style about it if it was FM style id use all the players that are awesome on the game and not list of transfer we could have easily made this summer because they've all bar parker been sold this summer.

For a FM style it would a midfield of
Kwadwo Asamoah, Andrea Poli, and on FM you can get 16M for Bendtner off sunderland with relative ease not have to sell him off cheap like i feel we should do =)



Rush said:


> Gunner's post wasn't as bad as you guys are making out. He only said to sell a few players, but that he doesn't think that a large majority of the squad are 'Arsenal' quality.


Thank you at least one person can read


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> You think that's bad? Try having only 18 titles.


everyday is a struggle



Shepard said:


> He did say a lot of players get injured because they're made of chocolate though 8*D


i didn't say he wasn't an idiot. if players were made out of chocolate Fat Frank would've sorted them out.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> everyday is a struggle
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't say he wasn't an idiot. if players were made out of chocolate Fat Frank would've sorted them out.


As if Charlie Adam would share any of them :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Micah Richards would finish the rest off.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

As harsh a penalty and red card as you'll ever see in Norwich/Stoke.

Ruddy saves the pen though


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The red card call was very harsh. It was probably a foul, but it was outside the box, and definitely not a clear scoring chance.

Really hoping Norwich can hold on here.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

terrible call there. never a red.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Poor norwich.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Man City have a pretty excellent lineup out today, I fully expect Aguero to dick all over Bolton.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

wolves beating fulham wow

riise prob get 0 points then


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Man City have a pretty excellent lineup out today, I fully expect Aguero to dick all over Bolton.


Has barry given another world class blowjob to get in the team?.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wolves going top of the league, until Man City win.

Hangeland better get my team some points.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Has barry given another world class blowjob to get in the team?.


Yup, I only saw the team in passing to make sure that Aguero, Dzeko and Silva were starting and not Balotelli 8*D

Barry was there although I can't remember if i saw De Jong or not...?
I'd take De Jong over Barry anyday, the karate master > gareth barry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Mick McCarthy creating a footballing dynasty.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Come on Bolton. Do the world a favour and beat City :side:.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Come on Bolton. Do the world a favour and beat City :side:.


Not wasting my time watching, wish they put wolves/fulham on instead or even fucking boro/brum a championship double header.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Come on Bolton. Do the world a favour and beat City :side:.


Meh, its hardly doing the world a favour, because I am presuming you mean this in the way that City spend lots of cash.

Okay City have bought a lot of stupid players over the time but it looks like they have finally got it right with Aguero, and tbh any other club could have afforded him.

Liverpool could have bought him instead of spending 40m on Downing and Henderson.
Man Utd have bought stupid players in their history, 30m each for Rio Ferdinand and Berbatov 8*D
Not Man City's fault other clubs spend their money stupidly also 8*D
And Arsenal, well they can't sign him because he is older than 16.


From a neutral point of view I now really enjoy watching Man City play, so its technically good for football to the world, Aguero + Silva is a great and entertaining combination to watch.

No English clubs have the right to say anymore that Man City just use their money to get what they want because EVERY English club does that now.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Aguero went for money probably. He could have joined anyone else who could afford him. Great signing though.

Have 4 world class players. Aguero, Silva, Tevez, and Kompany. And I'm tight on who I class world class players. More than any other team in the PL.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

United, Gunners or pool none of them brought success the way city will and chelsea did.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> United, Gunners or pool none of them brought success the way city will and chelsea did.


Tbf as much as I don't wanna say it United is so boss they didn't even have to buy success .


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yaya Toure is a world class player. I agree with the other 4.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yaya is class, especially when he's in shape. when he isn't he just gets bossed by tom clev .


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Yaya would definitely be up there too. Machine.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I don't think £30 million for Rio was a stupid buy. He's been brilliant for United.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> United, Gunners or pool none of them brought success the way city will and chelsea did.


LOL United?

These figures aren't all correct/exact as they're off the top of my head, but look how much money they spend.

Veron - 28 million
Ferdinand - 30 million
Van Nistlerooy - 20 million
Berbatov - 31 million
Rooney - 30 million
Nani - 18 million
de Gea - 20 million
Young - 20 million
Ronaldo - 13 million
Anderson - 18 million
Hargreaves - 18 million
Valencia - 16 million
Carrick - 18 million
Phil Jones - 16 million


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Now the real question, how many world class players would you say there are in the Premier League?

Just from the top 5ish

Man City :

Aguero
Kompany
Tevez
Silva
Yaya Toure

Man Utd : 

Vidic
Rooney(as much as I don't like to say it, although he's still not the best :no
Evra
Nani

Chelsea :

Cech
Torres (when on form 8*D)
Drogba


Arsenal :

Van Persie
Nasri
Arshavin used to be

Liverpool :

Suarez
Reina (hard to believe at times 8*D)
Meireles

Now obviously I have missed out a lot of players, but this is more to point out there aren't that many world class players playing that could currently play for any team and be amazing sadly.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Not liking my Boltons line up against City's. Fucking injuries and lack of depth plus the worst possible starting fixtures means points are going to be few and far between.

I hope Aguero has a 50-50 with Robbo he will fucking kill him 8*D

Dont expect much from this lacklustre bolton team today....


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fuck me it looks like City have brought over 4000, either tickets are cheap or they are up for this


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Evra isn't world class anymore.

Meireles, world class? Jesus....


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

as much as i love Meireles i wouldn't class him as world class. Nasri isn't world class either, Evra and Arshavin nowadays :hmm:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Lmao @ critcising Ferdinand. One of the best defenders of the last decade and arguably the best from about 06-09.

Okay then, world class players.

Man City - Silva, Toure, Aguero, Tevez, Kompany

Man Utd - Evra, Vidic, Ferdinand, Rooney

Chelsea - Essien, Torres, Drogba, Cech, Cole, Terry (just about)

Liverpool - Gerrard, Suarez, Reina

Spurs - Van der Vaart, Modric, Bale

Arsenal - Van Persie, Sagna, Wilshere


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Arsenal
- RVP
- Sagna

yay. Verm isn't far off IMO. Top player.

United
- Rooney
- Vidic

Chelsea
- Ashely Cole
- Torres

Spurs
- Modric
- VDV

Liverpool
- Reina
- Suarez


Wow. United have spent so much money, ridiculous.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Davies is great to watch against other teams but when he's against United, he drives me mad.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Seb said:


> Lmao @ critcising Ferdinand. One of the best defenders of the last decade and arguably the best from about 06-09.
> 
> Okay then, world class players.
> 
> Man City - Silva, Toure, Aguero, Tevez, Kompany
> 
> Man Utd - Evra, Vidic, Ferdinand, Rooney
> 
> Chelsea - Essien, Torres, Drogba, Cech, Cole, Terry (just about)
> 
> Liverpool - Gerrard, Suarez, Reina
> 
> Spurs - Van der Vaart, Modric, Bale
> 
> Arsenal - Van Persie, Sagna, Wilshere


Wilshere world class ? behave.....

Chelsea have the most world class players in the league, but the best squad doesnt mean the best team, United prove that.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wilshere would walk into any premiership side.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Expect City to win this quite comfortably, by 2 or 3.

p.s. How many Sunderland fans does it take to change a lightbulb?

None, they're quite used to living in our shadow.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Bale is not world class.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wilshere is very, very close for me. When he develops his right foot and shooting improves he wouldn't be far off the top player in England.


----------



## elo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Hand us the title and call the league off?


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fuck me big zat nearly scored.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Good start from Bolton.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Its still funny how milner cost as much as Ozil and khedira combined


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Nice shot, KUN!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Aguero :lmao.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Aguero = fail


----------



## bellywolves

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



elo said:


> Hand us the title and call the league off?


Aha, Wardinho typifies our team spirit atm. All round decent performance, bring on the Vile!!!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Kun with dat effort. Dzeko with dat skill.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fucking silva, my bet was silva dzeko 0-2 watch it come through now...........


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Oh well, game over now.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

if he-who-must-not-be-named were still the manager it would be game over with about 2/3 more goals to come. I just pray it doesnt come to that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Please God, bring back Andy Gray. Wilkins is one of the worst commentators I've ever listened to.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

WORLD CLASS DIVING FROM PETROV RITE DEA


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Please God, bring back Andy Gray. Wilkins is one of the worst commentators I've ever listened to.


Was hoping the game was in 3D so then I wouldn't have to hear him. Alas, it is not


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Now the real question, how many world class players would you say there are in the Premier League?
> 
> Just from the top 5ish
> 
> Man City :
> 
> Aguero
> Kompany
> Tevez
> Silva
> Yaya Toure
> 
> Man Utd :
> 
> Vidic
> Rooney(as much as I don't like to say it, although he's still not the best :no
> Evra
> Nani
> 
> Chelsea :
> 
> Cech
> Torres (when on form 8*D)
> Drogba
> 
> 
> Arsenal :
> 
> Van Persie
> Nasri
> Arshavin used to be
> 
> Liverpool :
> 
> Suarez
> Reina (hard to believe at times 8*D)
> Meireles
> 
> Now obviously I have missed out a lot of players, but this is more to point out there aren't that many world class players playing that could currently play for any team and be amazing sadly.


meireles, nani and evra aren't world class.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Gotta love Wilkins and his ridiculous Chelsea bias.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

silva, what a player.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fuck off barry


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

GARRY BARRY


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Klasnic!

Great goals all round, quality game this.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

A bit of swazz? FUCK OFF, WILKINS, YOU ANNOYING CUNT!

What a goal by Klasnic.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Barry gets a screamer and Klasnic gets one back. 2-1. good game.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fucking get in. klasnic can only play half a game but fuck me he has one hell of a finish. 1-2 till half time and abit of re-strategizing will do me


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

who was whinging that that didn't want to see this game and would rather a championship/wolves game? muppet 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

3 good goals so far have to say.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Rush said:


> who was whinging that that didn't want to see this game and would rather a championship/wolves game? muppet 8*D


who doesnt want to see 'Boring bolton'......


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Wilkins is the Booker-T of football. Funny shit.

He said you don't get the same 2 games here.

Being bias to Chelsea as usual.

Calling Robinson 'Robbo' and 'Paul'

Saying "SWAZZ"


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

barry can obviously be added to the world class list 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Dammit Bolton. Pls win.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Need a goal from 'Super' Gary Cahil in the second half to make it 2-2.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



> Liverpool :
> 
> Suarez
> Reina (hard to believe at times )
> Meireles


Meireles? World Class? Are you having a laugh?


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Mark davies should come on and run at city, we need some creativity, and he should come on for muamba who is gunna end up getting sent off. City should bring on clichy so they have attacking full backs at both ends of the pitch, but i hope that doesnt happen.

Good game though, we always have good games against open teams


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Really rooting for Bolton here. If they still had Super Danny Sturridge I'm sure this one would already be over. 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> Really rooting for Bolton here. If they still had Super Danny Sturridge I'm sure this one would already be over. 8*D


Not sure what good he'd be cheering them on from the stands. :side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

And thus to say I'm glad they _don't_ have him. Though he was exciting to watch at Bolton, I'll enjoy him doing that work for Chelsea when his suspension is lifted.

Mata - Torres/Drogba - Sturridge

:yum:


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> And thus to say I'm glad they _don't_ have him. Though he was exciting to watch at Bolton, I'll enjoy him doing that work for Chelsea when his suspension is lifted.
> 
> Mata - Torres/Drogba - Sturridge
> 
> :yum:


He did say he would be willing to come back on loan if he isnt guaranteed much first team football at chelsea, and isnt he like 4th/5th in the picking order there ?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Sturridge will start. He was great in the pre season and consistently started out for Villas Boas


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Sturridge to leave for a club who will play him often. Liverpool plz :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

AVB said he doesn't know where Drogba's future is here. 5/4 for him to Join spurs. ?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



NostalgicDave said:


> He did say he would be willing to come back on loan if he isnt guaranteed much first team football at chelsea, and isnt he like 4th/5th in the picking order there ?


He used to be, but after being Chelsea's best striker during the preseason (playing on the right/left of the 4-3-3, the front two of the 4-diamond-2, even starting in the 4-2-3-1), there's no way that's true anymore. Sturridge having a starting spot when his suspension is over is a very realistic possibility. AVB loves him, it seems.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fuck off, Poznan.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> AVB said he doesn't know where Drogba's future is here. 5/4 for him to Join spurs. ?


Why can't I find a picture of him shaking hands and laughing with Pardew from last season 

Poznan fpalm


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Man City wrapping shiz up


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Bolton fans please do a bigger poznan than they did last season, they hated it. Its fucking stupid that poznan shit


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Man City fans: Making fun of the Poznan, then stealing it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

The Poznan is so fucking stupid. I thought it got banned?

Other teams fans should do it when they are beating them just to piss them off.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

They are a few more goals for City in this.

Smile Mario?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Evo, id like your opinion on the state of chelsea and what needs to be done to improve. What went wrong in the last game?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Balotelli. Face like thunder.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> The Poznan is so fucking stupid. I thought it got banned?
> 
> Other teams fans should do it when they are beating them just to piss them off.


We did it last season, was funny as fuck. Its so stupid though, they dont even do it all together and i bet they think they are too big for it because it came from the europa league when they are an established champions league team (if they will be)


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> The Poznan is so fucking stupid. I thought it got banned?
> 
> Other teams fans should do it when they are beating them just to piss them off.


Leicester did it at Eastlands in their FA Cup match last season, City fans post match were all over the phones and tinternet complaining about them lacking creativity and originality :lmao :lmao

Man City fans: funniest support in England.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Segunda Caida said:


> Leicester did it at Eastlands in their FA Cup match last season, City fans post match were all over the phones and tinternet complaining about them lacking creativity and originality :lmao :lmao
> 
> Man City fans: funniest support in England.


You forgetting Man United 'fans' ?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

BORING BORING CITY


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

nope. City fans actually try and label themselves as a top support when they're wank home and away. They made a massive fuss about being a 'people's club' unlike United (ha ha ha) and that they'd never become a monopoly like Chelsea (ha ha ha). They like to brag about dominating the Mancunian folk in support despite numerous surverys showing this to be false....and they claim to have a more devoted fan base than the glory hunters at United despite United getting better attendances in Division 2 in the 70s than City were doing in the Old First Division.

City fans think themselves to be a bigger club and support than they are and are always good for a laugh at their stupidity. Ergo: funniest support in England.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Segunda Caida said:


> nope. City fans actually try and label themselves as a top support when they're wank home and away. They made a massive fuss about being a 'people's club' unlike United (ha ha ha) and that they'd never become a monopoly like Chelsea (ha ha ha). They like to brag about dominating the Mancunian folk in support despite numerous surverys showing this to be false....and they claim to have a more devoted fan base than the glory hunters at United despite United getting better attendances in Division 2 in the 70s than City were doing in the Old First Division.
> 
> City fans think themselves to be a bigger club and support than they are and are always good for a laugh at their stupidity. Ergo: funniest support in England.


Very very true, city fans are now a worse version of Newcastle fans, Egotistical stuck up cunts. They will never be as bad as United fans though. Alot of people Like thier team like me, but everyting about them pisses me off.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Fantasy Team points! Get in there Kev son.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

City fans are always funny. They beat Fulham 4-0 last year and were singing it, but still went on to be boring.

If I go down there I hope we take the lead just so we can do the poznan. 

Boring, boring Arsenal worked as we were always very, very boring but then played the best football in the league. I hope Citeh don't repeat the same thing as we did.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*










MARIO SWAG


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Bolton not giving up. I Like it.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Typical davies goal !!!! We are never down and out, game on !


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Bolton putting the pressure on, I got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



redeadening said:


> Evo, id like your opinion on the state of chelsea and what needs to be done to improve. What went wrong in the last game?


Ramires made a lazy pass and Alex fell over. That's just about all that went wrong. Had West Brom not scored, everyone would've called it a routine 2-0 win. Kalou wouldn't have been made such a scapegoat, either. He didn't play well, but I don't think he played as poorly as everyone says he did. He was just about the only source of creativity in the first half, and then he got subbed out. It's been funny to me that Ramires and Alex are to blame for West Brom's goal, yet Kalou's getting all the flack.

What needs to be done to improve is exactly what AVB is apparently searching for: More creativity. We've got the defending sorted out (other than Alex's mistake) and I honestly don't think anything needs to be done there. With Bosingwa and Ivanovic as options at right back (Ivanovic also an option in the center), Alex and David Luiz (when he comes back) in the center, and of course Terry and Cole holding their ends down, everything's fine. Mikel is performing brilliantly in place of Essien, Ramires other than his mistake is playing well and is now developing the expectation of being an attacking threat, Lampard is holding down his place, and if we have Modric to come, things will certainly improve. Up front, we've got many options and it's nice to see that Malouda and Anelka are proving their doubters wrong. Torres is playing well and should've scored a few times by now, Drogba is Drogba, Kalou's having trouble to start the season but is still showing glimpses, and in two games we'll have Sturridge back and possibly Mata on the wing or in midfield by that time. When Kalou and Drogba are out for the African Cup of Nations, we might see some major contributions from Lukaku.

What I've noticed is that Chelsea is on the verge of really making the creativity AVB wants to click. I've seen some brilliant movements out there unconnected by passes, and I seem to find myself saying "How did you not see that pass you could've made?" quite often. If we start making those passes, our opposition is going to be in a lot of trouble. We just need that click. Well, and Mata, Modric, and Sturridge. :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

City fans still seem to think that Tevez's shit smells of roses.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> City fans are always funny. They beat Fulham 4-0 last year and were singing it, but still went on to be boring.
> 
> If I go down there I hope we take the lead just so we can do the poznan.
> 
> Boring, boring Arsenal worked as we were always very, very boring but then played the best football in the league. I hope Citeh don't repeat the same thing as we did.


Are the City fans singing Boring, Boring City ?


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Gary Cahill = Born striker


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> Ramires made a lazy pass and Alex fell over. That's just about all that went wrong. Had West Brom not scored, everyone would've called it a routine 2-0 win. Kalou wouldn't have been made such a scapegoat, either. He didn't play well, but I don't think he played as poorly as everyone says he did. He was just about the only source of creativity in the first half, and then he got subbed out. It's been funny to me that Ramires and Alex are to blame for West Brom's goal, yet Kalou's getting all the flack.
> 
> What needs to be done to improve is exactly what AVB is apparently searching for: More creativity. We've got the defending sorted out (other than Alex's mistake) and I honestly don't think anything needs to be done there. With Bosingwa and Ivanovic as options at right back (Ivanovic also an option in the center), Alex and David Luiz (when he comes back) in the center, and of course Terry and Cole holding their ends down, everything's fine. Mikel is performing brilliantly in place of Essien, Ramires other than his mistake is playing well and is now developing the expectation of being an attacking threat, Lampard is holding down his place, and if we have Modric to come, things will certainly improve. Up front, we've got many options and it's nice to see that Malouda and Anelka are proving their doubters wrong. Torres is playing well and should've scored a few times by now, Drogba is Drogba, Kalou's having trouble to start the season but is still showing glimpses, and in two games we'll have Sturridge back and possibly Mata on the wing or in midfield by that time. When Kalou and Drogba are out for the African Cup of Nations, we might see some major contributions from Lukaku.
> 
> What I've noticed is that Chelsea is on the verge of really making the creativity AVB wants to click. I've seen some brilliant movements out there unconnected by passes, and I seem to find myself saying "How did you not see that pass you could've made?" quite often. If we start making those passes, our opposition is going to be in a lot of trouble. We just need that click. Well, and Mata, Modric, and Sturridge. :side:


Would Mata fit into our current style? Which formation should we play?

Also, yes, I EAGERLY await the return of Luiz and Sturridge. i really feel they can add alot to the team, especially sturridge. When will Luiz be back?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Very impressed with Bolton they really took at tackle at the City giants. 

Great display this weekend with both West Brom and Bolton showing a lot of heart. I really hope this keeps up for the rest of the season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

END THE SEASON NOW


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

If we play like that for the rest through our nightmare fixtures we should pick up something from the scum and arsenal, not holding my breath against liverpool and chelsea though. Silva was absolute class today


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

After the first game, AVB said Luiz would be back in a week, and that didn't happen, so I'm assuming he's day-to-day right now.

Mata would take a bit of adjusting but I think he would play well. Honestly, I would stick with 4-3-3 even bringing Mata in because if so, we'd have a formation that looks like this:

Hilario (for now)

Bosingwa/Ivanovic - Alex/David Luiz - Terry - Cole

Mikel - Ramires - Lampard

Mata - Torres/Drogba - Sturridge​
And if Modric comes, you stick him on the right and decide who starts in the middle between Mikel and Ramires. I just think that's a front three that's too good to pass up, especially with the chemistry that Torres and Mata surely must have. 4-diamond-2 would also be an option, but I think the 4-3-3 just looks more threatening.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

City played amazing football. :shocked:

World class players in the PL:

Tevez, Aguero, Silva, Yaya, Rooney, Vidic, Van Persie, Sagna, Vermaelen, Drogba, Torres, Cech, Terry, Suarez, Reina.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Silva is MOTM again. Unstoppable.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Razor King said:


> City played amazing football. :shocked:
> 
> World class players in the PL:
> 
> Tevez, Aguero, Silva, Yaya, Rooney, Vidic, Van Persie, Sagna, Vermaelen, Drogba, Torres, Cech, Terry, Suarez, Reina.


VDV, Modric, Ferdinand? I'm sure I'm forgetting others too. 

Silva is gold, just amazing.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Bolton had no chance of drawing with City the way they played those last 10 or so minutes. They just kept kicking long balls and hoping something would break through.

Great job by Bolton otherwise. They played with a lot of heart and I hope it continues.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Regardless of who I said was or wasn't world class, the point I was trying to get across what that there wasn't actually that many of them playing the in the league. Compare it to Barca & Real Madrid and both of their starting 11 and some of their subs are ALL world class players. 

Also maybe I am being biased because I want to watch Aguero play, but I fucking hate that Mancini took him off, why spend that much money on someone who you don't have faith in to run the whole 90 minutes? I enjoyed watching Atletico Madrid all the time because he always played, and now it seems like he is going to be the David Villa of Man City. Ie played out of position and taken off all the time because there are too many strikers in the team.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Evo said:


> Bolton had no chance of drawing with City the way they played those last 10 or so minutes. They just kept kicking long balls and hoping something would break through.
> 
> Great job by Bolton otherwise. They played with a lot of heart and I hope it continues.


yeah we just ran out of ideas at the end, still the work ethic and effort was great and lesser teams will have buckled.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

There are more/even amount of world class players here than in Spain. We have around 5 sides with world class players in them. Barca have some and Real do. Malaga have one.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> There are more/even amount of world class players here than in Spain. We have around 5 sides with world class players in them. Barca have some and Real do. Malaga have one.


Barca and Real have more in their teams than the entire Premier League combined :lmao

Valencia, Villarreal, Atletico Madrid all have these players as well, maybe only one or two but they do have them. 

In my opinion, on an individual basis, La Liga has the best talent by far.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

barca has about 9 off the top of my head (xavi, messi, iniesta, puyol, masch, busquetts, alves, villa, pique)


----------



## Nas

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

World Class should only be reserved for truly special players. These days it gets thrown around to every other Joe. So, currently I don't think Valencia have any world class players.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Gary Barry the Larry


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Nas said:


> World Class should only be reserved for truly special players. These days it gets thrown around to every other Joe. So, currently I don't think Valencia have any world class players.


Okay fair enough but from Villarreal, Giuseppe Rossi is definitely world class, he was absolutely incredible last season if you ever watched them play.

And Atletico Madrid, well Forlan (when he is not being a lazy bastard) and Falcao will most likely become one very soon in the eyes of many.

There aren't many truly world class players in the moment in all honesty, Messi is still in a class of his own, and Ronaldo has his own class slightly below Messi's.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Hate the world class debate. 

I think it should be reserved for the special players who would get into any side anywhere. I think world class can only be used for the absolute best in position because once there is someone better than you are you really world class. Much easier to decide when a player has retired whether he was world class or not because its very form based.

Like is Ryan Giggs world class - currently no because he's declined significantly as a player. Was he. yes he was.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ that.

I wouldn't limit it to one player per position but 3 the maximum probably, but there are a lot of equally talented players around, so are they all world class?

All depends on opinion but I have 25 maximum world class players, maybe even just 20.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I'd use the word World Class do desribe roughly the top 25-30 players in the World. Arsenal now only have one in van Persie.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I have no idea what World Class means, and I don't really think it can be defined.

Football is a game of opinions though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

^ Sagna? I would say Sagna and RVP for definite. 

I would try and make a list, but then I would think, "oh, he's just as good, or he's better". The type of leagues play a part too and the type of football they play. Barca have 7 world class players probably. Dani Alves, Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta, Cesc, Pedro, and Messi.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> barca has about 9 off the top of my head (xavi, messi, iniesta, puyol, masch, busquetts, alves, villa, pique)


Valdes is definitely world class. There's been a huge clamour for him to oust Casillias in the Spanish team for the past couple of years. He almost plays the sweeper role for the side like VDS did for Man Utd. Pedro and Fabregas are also definitely world class. Basically the starting XI, minus Abidal and plus Cesc and Masch are all world class.

Madrid have Ronaldo, Xabi Alonso, Higuain, Ozil, Casillias. Then several players on the cusp such as Di Maria, Benzema, Khedira. Marcelo was a hell of a player last season as well.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

yeah i was sure i was missing some.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> ^ Sagna? I would say Sagna and RVP for definite.


Are you trolling?

Sagna?


SAGNA?

SMH


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

NUFC the only team to have not conceded after 2 games (fuck Spurs, they'll let a few in tomorrow anyway).

Solid as a rock


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Solid as a rock


Bit like Coloccini's shin.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Sagna is probably the most consistent right back in England. He's very solid defensively. He isn't a big name like other world class players but goes about his job as a true professional. Most people put him as world class, and I agree.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Stringer said:


> ^ Sagna? I would say Sagna and RVP for definite.
> 
> I would try and make a list, but then I would think, "oh, he's just as good, or he's better". The type of leagues play a part too and the type of football they play. Barca have 7 world class players probably. Dani Alves, Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta, Cesc, Pedro, and Messi.


I don't really rate Sagna that terribly high personally, but maybe others do.

Also David Villa is most definitely world class.
As are Pique and Puyol.
As is Valdes.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Sagna is a top 3 right-back in world football.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Tenacious.C. said:


> Bit like Coloccini's shin.


Luckily. Would have snapped any mortal mans leg in half that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

alves/ramos/sagna are the 3 best rb's in the world


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Sagna is the best right back in the Premiership. It's not that crazy to label him as world-class. I'm not that sure if he actually is though. Maybe it says more about the lack of top class right backs in the Premier League.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

To say that he is the third best in the world is fair enough I suppose, but he isn't anywhere near as good as Dani Alves or Sergio Ramos.

Question for you all then, who are the top 3 players in each position in the world currently?
Preferably keeping it to one player per position, because lets face it Messi is probably better than anyone playing from any position in midfield or attack 8*D

Starting with goalkeepers....

Casillas?
Valdes?
Neuer?
Cech?
Reina? (LOL)

Just a few off the top of my head, so who are the top 3 keepers in the world?


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I really don't rate Sagna. I honestly couldn't tell you why, perhaps I just can't see past that stupid hair.

To be fair, I can remember any bad mistakes/poor performances, but I just don't remember anything that made me think wow this guys world class.

Now John O'Shea on the other hand...he nutmegged figo. WORLDCLASS. 8*D

For Keepers...

IKER/Valdes.

then

Cech.


(Sub group for Reina, Neuer, Lloris, Hart(I rate him) etc)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Valdes is perfect for Barca. His distribution is perfect and it's ridiculous how he passes the ball like an outfield player at times passing to and from defence to midfield, he knows the system inside out. He is also fantastic in one-on-ones and that's where Barca will be hurt the most as most teams can only beat them on the counter attack and Valdes usually wins one-on-ones. I still wouldn't put him above Casillas although he has dropped form and VV will be above him in time. 

Never really got the big deal with Cesar, a good keeper but number 1 in the world? No way.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Neuer
Casillas 
Valdes (I would say this spot is debateable with Julio Cesar or Cech, But Valdes has been the most consistant imo)


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Tenacious.C. said:


> I really don't rate Sagna. I honestly couldn't tell you why, perhaps I just can't see past that stupid hair.
> 
> To be fair, I can remember any bad mistakes/poor performances, but I just don't remember anything that made me think wow this guys world class.
> 
> Now John O'Shea on the other hand...he nutmegged figo. WORLDCLASS. 8*D


8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Casillas
Valdes
Cech


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

joe hart
lindegaard
gomes

yeah1993


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D


On the subject of Goalkeepers...John O'Shea...WORLDCLASS.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

he's a UTILITY player


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

larsson and suarez have both proven their worth as keepers.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

De Gea
De Flop
De can't save anything.
DAT GEA.


FRIMPONG'S and PIERS' tweets :lmao :lmao :lmao

@piersmorgan if u don't like my hair its kool but don't start chatting on twitter like that ur a big man show it

@EmmanuelF4 I don't care if you want to look like Mr T's kid brother. I do care that you got sent off on debut and cost us the match.

EmmanuelF4 Emmanuel Y Frimpong
Sorry bout sending off just wanted to give everything to win it was stupid of me nd promise to learn from it

@EmmanuelF4 You're a good player, you just need to calm down. On the pitch, and on Twitter. Kind regards, 'Big Guy'. #Arsenal

@piersmorgan U should be ashamed to call urself an arsenal fan all u do is moan about ur team y don't u do ur job and i will do mine waste

JackWilshere Jack Wilshere
@
@piersmorgan easy piers he was one of our best players till then! He wanted to show his spirit and mistimed a tackle! Still a great player!

@JackWilshere I like Frimpong's aggression and spirit. But I predicted he'd be sent off half an hour before he was. Needs to wise up a bit.

@JackWilshere And admit it, Jack - his barnet needs lacerating. @EmmanuelF4 #Arsenal

@EmmanuelF4 Easy, Tiger. Try winning some games (when you're allowed to play again) and trust me, my mood will soon improve. #Arsenal

EmmanuelF4 Emmanuel Y Frimpong
@
@JackWilshere Thanks Jack I love You Cya tomoz xxx

Jack Wilshere
@piersmorgan he is a wise player trust me i have been with him since i was nine! He will be a massive player for arsenal over the next year!

@JackWilshere I rather like @EmmanuelF4 sticking it to me on Twitter. Shows some fire in the belly. And boy, do we we need that. #Arsenal

@piersmorgan Come Off twitter and tone that Big Belly

@EmmanuelF4 I'll tone down my belly if you tone down your mad tackles. Deal?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

piers is annoying.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

that piers morgan cunt whines more than a 14 year old girl not allowed to go to a my chemical romance concert.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

I think its hilarious that he is telling PingPong to stop being so aggressive :lmao
I also knew he was going to get sent off in that match as soon as he got that first yellow card 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

He should have been subbed. Seems like a great kid though with a lot of heart. Piers doesn't exactly need to be knocking his confidence by saying he cost us the game at 19 years of age on his debut. Cunt.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Come Off twitter and tone that Big Belly.

Piers in being a cunt shocker, put firmly in his place there mind.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Lostfap said:


> he's a UTILITY player


WORLDCLASS UTILITY player though rite?


8*D8*D8*D8*D


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Doesn't Piers have a reputation for being an absolute cunt over twitter though?
Just like he has a reputation for being an absolutely boring cunt in real life 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Piers Moron is the biggest cunt going


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

re: goalkeepers. top three:

- Iker Casillas
- Julio Cesar
- Victor Valdes

honorable mentions: Adler, Neuer, Reina, Howard side, Cech, Lloris, Handanovic, Romero (Bananas, Sampdoria lover, will/should love this guy), and Muslera (I'm giving this to him on National team merit alone)


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Whatever happened to Akinfeev? Him, Lloris and De Gea were supposed to be the future of goalkeeping. Glad we stuck with Chezzers now.


SA's sig vid is awesome. Pogba and Cleverley getting burned.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Okay so general consensus is : 

Casillas
Valdes
Neuer/Julio Cesar/Cech


What about centre backs?

Pique?
Puyol?
Pepe?
Vidic?
Kompany?
Thiago Silva?
Chiellini?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Pique and Vidic would be my top two.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Thiago Silva definitely on of the best centre backs in the World imo. The dude has everything in his game. Everything.

Piers Morgan is a massive cunt no doubt, but he is right when he says Frimpong plays too aggresively. The kid has potential though, and it is good that he said he'd learn from his mistake.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> Pique and Vidic would be my top two.


This.

and I wouldn't have pepe anywhere near my team, he's an absolute cunt of a player.


----------



## KME

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Reina is much better than Cech. He's the best keeper in the league, and I don't think that's biased, with VDS being gone now I think he's head and shoulders above. And Cesar has really fallen the fuck off tbh, makes a lot of mistakes and I think he got a lot of hype for one good season/ He's a good keeper but I don't think he's Valdes, Casillas or Reina level. Neuer's very very good too. 

As for Bacary Sagna, in his first season he was one of the best right backs in the league, but not now I don't think. Can't think of an abundance of great right backs around, Maicon and Alves are quality, Ramos is very good...uhh...

As for centre backs, Big Titus, end of story. 

On a side note, made up with the result against Arsenal, don't care about luck, or how weak they were, we played well and got 3 points away from home, I'll take that after not winning at home on the opening day. Plus it's nice to break that hoodoo we have with Arsenal away from home, and join the list of elite clubs to have won at the Emirates such as Chelsea, Manchester United and Hull. I'm officially in love with Luis Suarez, too. 

Edit: just realized how long it's been since I've posted after looking at my sig and avatar :|


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Prem*

Holy shit KME is back. Now all we need is MUF, Ste and Role Model and it will be like 2006 again 8*D


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I've heard people talk about the first goal being unlucky, and it was in the sense that it was offside. But Ramsey wasn't in a good position and got in the way of the attempted clearance, that's just bad defending. Clearance could have been better also.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Too bad Samee cannot be unbanned. This thread would be a like a wild orgy. :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

New thread title huh?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Sexy Mick


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

greatest man in football history. no question.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> New thread title huh?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

MUF and Ste were both awful posters, I remember this thread being unbearable when I first joined.

As for centre backs, despite being made to look foolish in the CL final, Vidic is the best for me.

I'd go Vidic, Pique, Puyol and Ferdinand as the top 4. I really rate Kompany as well and there's always Lucio.

Casillas is still the best in the world. Behind him would be Neuer and Valdes. Cesar is too error prone.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

If Samee got unbanned and MMN started posting after getting buried by Bananas we would have a ridiculous amount of posts here.

I actually thought KME WAS Samee for a sec when he was building up Reina like a bitch. 

My CB pairing:

Thiago Silva - Vidic


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

MUF vs. Ste was always entertaining.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Were they Samee/MMN level? That combo was ridiculous for about 4 days. I couldn't imagine it being stretched out for a year.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: MrMondayNights will never be the Samee (prem thread)*

Mick deserves to be a Premier League winning manager. What a guy.



KME said:


> KME IS BACK


Holy shit!


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Seb said:


> MUF and *Ste* were both *awful posters*, I remember this thread being unbearable when I first joined.


I disagree. The MUF stuff was a bit over the top, but a lot of that stemmed from Thomas G (MUF) being a fucking moron in my personal opinion. He deleted me off Facebook too, the shit. Ste knows his stuff, pretty much goes to every single game home and away, he just got drawn into the arguments way too much. I haven't spoke to Ste or Ben (RM) in a while  

Another thing that makes it seem a while since I was gone, last time I was a regular I hated Stewart Downing. A lot. Now I've really rated the guy for ages 

Also just heard a bloke on the LFC channel say we were really poor, and that ADAMS had a terrible game. What fucking game was he watching. And cheer up you biff, we just won at the Emirates.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Were they Samee/MMN level? That combo was ridiculous for about 4 days. I couldn't imagine it being stretched out for a year.


Basically a die hard utd fan vs a die hard liverpool fan so it was a massive slagging match most of the time. KME and MMN would both argue with MUF as well if im not mistaken.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Overrated said:


> Basically a die hard utd fan vs a die hard liverpool fan so it was a massive slagging match most of the time. KME and MMN would both argue with MUF as well if im not mistaken.


So basically if we had KME, MMN, Saame & Ste on here this thread would basically move 24/7 simply from arguments? 

As for the whole CB Argument. Pique, Puyol, Vidic & Probably Kompany would be considered my top 4.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

this thread is already at 5000 posts and it's only August 21st. Last year's thread finished with like 3500 for the entire duration.

If Samee came back, this thread could reach like 20,000 posts. Which is just absurd.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Vidic, Rio, Pique

Not seen enough of the Serie a lot.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

There was an article last season that argued statistically Puyol was more important to Barcelona than Messi was.

http://www.goal.com/en/news/1717/ed...tion-lionel-messi-or-carles-puyol-who-is-more

I know it's Goal, but it's still a good read.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Suq Madiq said:


> this thread is already at 5000 posts and it's only August 21st. *Last year's thread finished with like 3500 for the entire duration.
> *
> If Samee came back, this thread could reach like 20,000 posts. Which is just absurd.


Nah last years prem thread had around 9000 posts. Maybe the year before that had like 3500. This will easily top last years though if we are already 4000 posts off and still in august.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Right Backs & Left Backs time :

Personally i think the best RB's are Alves, Ramos and Maicon.
Maicon gets slated because of that game against Tottenham last year but he is still a good player, better than Sagna.

LB's : hmmm more of a tricky one
Based on a FM sense, there are FUCKING HUNDREDS of great left backs, which in real life all probably have great potential.

But actual great left backs in the world, Lahm is one that sticks out.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I never actually thought KME and Ste were bad it was just when MUF would start. I was never a big regular in the thread anyway just posted here and there mostly complaining about us choking it that season after that Eduardo injury.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

haven't read the article yet, but i can say that Barca just beat Real without Puyol (thanks to Messi), and beat Arsenal in the 2nd leg without Puyol (thanks to Messi).

Messi seems pretty damn important.



> Nah last years prem thread had around 9000 posts. Maybe the year before that had like 3500. This will easily top last years though if we are already 4000 posts off and still in august.


youre right. i was off a year. 2009 was a dark year for footy threads. thanks to chelsea being the best team. the losers.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



> MUF and Ste were both awful posters, I remember this thread being unbearable when I first joined.


They were both biased morons, but it made for some very fun times indeed. They were both match going in fairness to them though. MUF was more of a wind-up merchant, and Ste just got drawn in very easily. In fairness to Ste, I once argued with him when he said that Messi was better than C.Ronaldo and that Messi would go on to be the best player in the world, and I disagreed with him :side:

Top five centrebacks imo:

1. Pique
2. THIAGO THE BEAST SILVA
3. Vidic
4. Poo-hole (see what I did there 8*D)
5. Hummels

Nods to Ferdinand, Nesta, and Godin who are all favourites of mine. It wasn't longago when Rio was amazing, but I don't think he's fully recovered from his injury troubles of recent years. He may well do this season though. Nesta is the king of all defenders, and still a top 10 centre back, but his best days are unfortunately behind him. If it weren't for injuries, and had he been fit for Italy's World Cup triumph, I think he'd be considered right up there with the best of all-time. Godin is just a CB I've always liked who I think is underrated.

Fuck it I'll do a top 10.

6. Ferdinand
7. Lucio
8. Kompany
9. Carvalho
10. Nesta


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Seb said:


> There was an article last season that argued statistically Puyol was more important to Barcelona than Messi was.
> 
> http://www.goal.com/en/news/1717/ed...tion-lionel-messi-or-carles-puyol-who-is-more
> 
> I know it's Goal, but it's still a good read.


I actually quite like the articles Goal make, okay their rumours are sometimes horribly wrong but their articles make for good reading.

Thing I hate most is the retards who comment on it, I actually think they have problems.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

FINISHED at 3,500? :lmao Season has been going 2 weeks and has more than that.

I'd love to see the figures of how many posts there were that day MMN and Samee were slagging off the Aussies, I'm sure that moved by like 20 pages.

Puyol is as solid as a rock at the back for Barca. Surprised by the love for Pique as the best CB in the world, I wouldn't rate him that high.

Bananas - no love for Sakho?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> FINISHED at 3,500? :lmao Season has been going 2 weeks.
> 
> I'd love to see the figures of how many posts there were that day MMN and Samee were slagging off the Aussies, I'm sure that moved by like 20 pages.


i remember an 8-hour gap while I slept where the thread moved like 28 pages or something. And I'm 15 posts a page.

pretty sure that was the night where it proclaimed the Aussies know nothing and only know FM/FIFA.

I had to lay down the law there.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> FINISHED at 3,500? :lmao Season has been going 2 weeks.
> 
> I'd love to see the figures of how many posts there were that day MMN and Samee were slagging off the Aussies, I'm sure that moved by like 20 pages.


Was 9000 not 3500 lol Mikey also confirmed that and as for MMN & Saame it was crazy I would go of with 10 posts a page and come back a few hours late like 20 pages behind:lmao




Suq Madiq said:


> i remember an 8-hour gap while I slept where the thread moved like 28 pages or something. And I'm 15 posts a page.
> 
> *pretty sure that was the night where it proclaimed the Aussies know nothing and only know FM/FIFA.
> *
> I had to lay down the law there.


Yup I think it was. Something like FM should never have gone to Australia as well :lmao


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

What ever happened that guy role model who used to post here and had a borderline obsession with Anderson who plays for mancunt. He still around?


Robbie Keane scored on his debut for LA Galaxy...


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



CyberWaste said:


> What ever happened that guy role model who used to post here and had a borderline obsession with Anderson who plays for mancunt. He still around?
> 
> Robbie Keane scored on his debut for LA Galaxy...


Went emo and left.

To the guy above, Cole is the best LB in the world, followed by Lahm, followed by, erm....


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Bananas said:


> They were both biased morons, but it made for some very fun times indeed. They were both match going in fairness to them though. MUF was more of a wind-up merchant, and Ste just got drawn in very easily. In fairness to Ste, I once argued with him when he said that Messi was better than C.Ronaldo and that Messi would go on to be the best player in the world, and I disagreed with him :side:
> 
> Top five centrebacks imo:
> 
> 1. Pique
> 2. THIAGO THE BEAST SILVA
> 3. Vidic
> 4. Poo-hole (see what I did there 8*D)
> 5. Hummels
> 
> Nods to Ferdinand, Nesta, and Godin who are all favourites of mine. It wasn't longago when Rio was amazing, but I don't think he's fully recovered from his injury troubles of recent years. He may well do this season though. Nesta is the king of all defenders, and still a top 10 centre back, but his best days are unfortunately behind him. If it weren't for injuries, and had he been fit for Italy's World Cup triumph, I think he'd be considered right up there with the best of all-time. Godin is just a CB I've always liked who I think is underrated.
> 
> Fuck it I'll do a top 10.
> 
> 6. Ferdinand
> 7. Lucio
> 8. Kompany
> 9. Carvalho
> 10. Nesta


Hummels? Nicely done. 

Is Nesta still really a top ten, or are you just showing him some love for his younger days? 


Anywho ... Right back and Left Back.

RB - Dani Alves. Lock.

- Do not like Sergio Ramos. I think he's overrated. Everytime I watch him play, he does nothing to impress me. Seeing as I only watch Real and Spain's big matches, that's a concern.

LB - Phillip Lahm. 

- Like Maicon, but I think he had a bit of a down year in 2010-11. At least, that was the perception I got. Could be off.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'm sure I have seen a guy called Role Model a few times posting in the wrestling sections.

LB: Best - Lahm, easily for me. Cole second. Never understood the love for Maicon either.

RB: Dani Alves... ehm. Sagna second? 

Fuck Jones & Smalling - Hummels & Sakho is the next big pairing if it ever happens.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

For RB Alves probably has it and LB probably has to go to Cashley Cole. Can't really think of much out and out World class full backs these days tbh. Most are just solid at best.


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'd say Pique's the best in the world, Vidic just behind, then Silva and Puyol with Hummels and Sakho on the brink of being really top class. Sakho is just a beast, funny seeing an FM darling come good. Really good.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

To be honest, I don't really mind how 'bad' the level of discussion is in here, just as long as there is some. The football threads here seem to go through massive peaks and troughs, and as far as I'm concerned, the more active these threads are, the better.

I'm also going to claim that the since I left this forum from about 2008 to 2010 were the worst years for the football section. Probably. 8*D


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> I'm sure I have seen a guy called Role Model a few times posting in the wrestling sections.


When I used to post here regularly a few years ago, he was very active, probably the most active. He was a super mod I think. Incredibly stubborn United fan If I remember correctly. Maybe hes still active on this site, but just lurks on this thread?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

RB - Alves, Ramos, Maicon
LB - Lahm, Cole, Marcelo


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Last time I spoke to Benneh he asked me to come back on here cos it was dead, so I'm guessing that was a while ago. If he comes on MSN anywhen soon, I'll ask him to pop in. This thread needs some unnecessary Anderson love. 

And Maicon > Alves. Ashley Cole's probably the best LB around, but Marcelo's come on leaps and bounds and Alvaro Pereira is a fucking beast.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Role Model was also responsible for this work of art:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Seb said:


> Went emo and left.
> 
> To the guy above, Cole is the best LB in the world, followed by Lahm, followed by, erm....


Barry according to you. 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Since when was Maicon a left-back?

Maicon - Pique - Vidic - Cole would be my World XI defence.

Fuck it, lets do the whole team.

----------- Casillas ---------

Maicon - Pique - Vidic - Cole

----------- Busquets -------

--------- Xavi - Iniesta ----

Ronaldo ---- Messi ---- Villa


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Late on the whole best thing but what the fuck

Keepers: Casillas, Cech, Valdes

CB's: Vidic, Pique, Lucio

RB: Maicon,Alves, Ramos
LB:Cole, Lahm, Marcelo

I havent followed Serie A in about a year so my Maicon/Lucio ratings might be off, but whatever


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Marcelo isn't a left back either. He played inside left-midfield all last season for Real Madrid or sometimes down the left wing, and was fantastic all season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

A nice comfortbale win tomorrow would be nice but spurs will obviously be tough and with valencia, Rio, Vida, Rafael, fletcher and chico still all out.
Gonna be another young team especially defence.

I could see fergie going for.

De Gea
Smalling, Jones, Evans, Evra (if he's fully fit)
Carrick, Ando, Cleverly
Nani, Rooney, Young

Hopefully rio is back next week for the gunners game like many think and hernandez.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

World XI for me :

--------------Casillas---------------
Alves ----Pique ---Puyol-----Lahm----
-------------Busquets----------------
-------Xavi--------Iniesta-----------
Ronaldo------Messi--------Villa------

However not based on the best, but my favourite XI would be :

--------------Casillas---------------
Alves ----Pique ---Puyol-----Lahm----
-------------Busquets----------------
-------Xavi--------Iniesta-----------
Aguero------Messi--------Villa------


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



WWE_TNA said:


> A nice comfortbale win tomorrow would be nice but spurs will obviously be tough and with valencia, Rio, Vida, Rafael, fletcher and chico still all out.
> Gonna be another young team especially defence.
> 
> I could see fergie going for.
> 
> De Gea
> Smalling, Jones, Evans, Evra (if he's fully fit)
> Carrick, Ando, Cleverly
> Nani, Rooney, Young
> 
> Hopefully rio is back next week for the gunners game like many think and hernandez.


personally i'd rather see a back 4 of 

fabio-----smalling-----jones-------evra

smalling and jones formed a brilliant partnership at the u-21 tournament, and fabio was playing really well at right back at the end of last season
but id agree with the rest of the team


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



united_07 said:


> personally i'd rather see a back 4 of
> 
> fabio-----smalling-----jones-------evra
> 
> smalling and jones formed a brilliant partnership at the u-21 tournament, and fabio was playing really well at right back at the end of last season
> but id agree with the rest of the team



Evans does worry me alot at times so i would agree with fabio over him and smalling at CB.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



> Marcelo isn't a left back either. He played inside left-midfield all last season for Real Madrid or sometimes down the left wing, and was fantastic all season.


About the last ten times I've seen Real Madrid, Marcelo has started at left back. I have no idea where you get the idea he's not a left fullback. He's a very attacking fullback, might be better described as a wingback like Alves. But he played left back last season far more than left wing as far as I know.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I watched most of Madrid's games last season and he nearly always started in midfield. They played Arbeloa at left back. I have no idea what makes you think otherwise.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

They did that sometimes, but more often than not he'd start at left back.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Wrong.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Marcelo did play quite a bit at LB for Madrid last season. I'd say I have seen Marcelo play LB last season more often than I have seen Arbeloa start at that position in 10-11. But Marcelo definitely did have appearances as a LB under Mourinho.

I know this is from Wkipedia of all places, but this is definitely the predominant line-up I saw Madrid use last season.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Of Marcelo's last 21 starts for Madrid in the 2010/2011 season, he started at left back 19 times, and in midfield twice. I looked it up on soccenet. You're an idiot Seb.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Bananas said:


> Of Marcelo's last 21 starts for Madrid in the 2010/2011 season, he started at left back 19 times, and in midfield twice. I looked it up on soccenet. You're an idiot Seb.


Honestly i really thought he started mostly at left back but tbf to seb i can remember times were arebola was left back and marcelo in some other position.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I think Marcelo may have been pushed forward in the Clasicos/Champions League games. Not entirely sure though.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

There was one game against Tottenham (probably the one game Seb saw all season), and another in the last game of the season against Villarreal in which Marcelo started in midfield. Marcelo and Arbeloa started together plenty of times, but mostly with Marcelo at left back, and Arbeloa right back, when Mourinho was resting Ramos, or pushing Ramos in the middle and resting either Pepe or Carvalho.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Bananas said:


> Of Marcelo's last 21 starts for Madrid in the 2010/2011 season, he started at left back 19 times, and in midfield twice. I looked it up on soccenet. You're an idiot Seb.


Quoted for the truth(lolz)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

^that. i don't get it, he was trying to prove me wrong on cesc yesterday about a fact that was statistically proven, and here it is again. i took his points on board but he was arguing with a fact. he's one of the better posters on here and would have him over egame anyday as the barca supporter, but he tries to pass his opinion on as fact.

the totts game was when i also seen where he started in a more advanced position, but rarely do i see him start elsewhere.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Seb also argued with me that Ashley Young had only been playing for Villa on the right, and he didnt play on the left and would be a waste of money for united


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

He has a point to be fair, Ashley Young is a waste of 20m.
He is worse than Nani.
And barely on par with Valencia.
Hardly a difference maker.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

He's a good player. Not worth the fee on the last year of his contract and not necessarily needed but still a very solid addition to a good squad.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Worse than Nani is that meant to say Nani is shit? or young just not as good as nani.

Nani at his best is pure class and i don't think young was 20m like downing.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



JimmyWangYang said:


> He has a point to be fair, Ashley Young is a waste of 20m.
> He is worse than Nani.
> And barely on par with Valencia.
> *Hardly a difference maker.*


He was last week.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



JimmyWangYang said:


> He has a point to be fair, Ashley Young is a waste of 20m.
> He is worse than Nani.
> And barely on par with Valencia.
> Hardly a difference maker.


it was £16-18m, and they are different players, Nani is far better on the right than he is on the left, valencia has never played on the left. While Young plays on the left, he has made a good start for united, and can put a good cross in, which perhaps is something united have been lacking, especially from corners and freekicks


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

For those not sure what stringers on about, I was moaning about Seb posting his opinion as fact.

Sorry Stringer I ninja edited...can't be bothered to be confrontational tonight.

As for Young being a bad signing...He's a better player than downing, and cost less.

And Nani's under rated because he's widely viewed as being a cunt.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



WWE_TNA said:


> Nani at his best is on the ground faking an injury and i don't think young was 20m like downing.


Fixed it for you. 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Evo said:


> Fixed it for you. 8*D


He gives torres, suarez, biscuits, drogba and alves a run for their money that is for sure.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I agree, when Nani's on, he's most certainly on. If he could get away from his ridiculous diving and being such a cunt, I really wouldn't mind the guy.








Nahhhhh that's not true, he plays for United. 8*D


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



WWE_TNA said:


> Worse than Nani is that meant to say Nani is shit? or young just not as good as nani.
> 
> Nani at his best is pure class and i don't think young was 20m like downing.


I meant not as good as Nani.
As in they had brought in someone for a position that could already be filled by a better player.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



JimmyWangYang said:


> I meant not as good as Nani.
> As in they had brought in someone for a position that could already be filled by a better player.


not really though, Nani was a potential POTY in the first half of last season, where he was playing on the right, as valencia was injured, but when he was moved to the left his effectiveness dropped dramatically, and park was starting ahead of him in all the big matches


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Even at that, if I was a manager I don't think Ashley Young would have been my top choice as winger.
I mean Man Utd were outclassed in the CL Final, and admitted that.
Surely the next thing to do is improve, and Ashley Young, well compare him to Barcelona's players who play on the wings.
Villa, Pedro, Sanchez, Affelay.

I just think Fergie could have signed a more creative and influential player that would really make a massive difference in order to try keep up with Barca.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Not sure how many left wingers are available and right for the money. Hazard? probably a couple more.

I do agree with some points jimmy. Young is great for prem but it does not close the gap on barca.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Don't think Lille are even looking to sell Hazard this year.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

For example, Mata could have been a great player for Utd, a far better player than Ashley Young.
But they didn't even consider that.
I just think its odd they jumped straight to Ashley Young.


Edit : Also i know a girl with the exact same name. That doesn't help his credibility 8*D


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Wolves on MOTD2...we need more mick.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Ferguson likes to go for a player who has already been proven in the premier league, and so doesnt need to take any time to adapt


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Tenacious.C. said:


> Wolves on MOTD2...we need more mick.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I want to dislike McCarthy purely as a Sunderland fan, I do. But over the past year I've grown to appreciate him more and more.










Who couldn't love that smile?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Time to clear a few things up here.

I said Young was a good player but not as good as Valencia or Nani, and therefore a waste of money when they really need a creative midfielder and haven't bought one.

Who cares about Downing (massively overpriced).

I said Messi was a more creative player than Fabregas. There's more to CREATIVITY than just number of chances created per game which was the only stat you seemed to pay attention too. Messi has had more goals/assists than games played every season since 2007, something Fabregas has managed once in his career for Arsenal. Last season, Messi had 77 goals/assists. Fabregas had 26. Go back for the two seasons prior and Messi is again way ahead. Fabregas is not a more creative player than Xavi, Iniesta or Messi.

Not sure who Tenacious.C. is or what problem he has?

I was wrong about Marcelo. I remember seeing him most of last season linking up with Alonso and pushing out wide left with Di Maria. But if you're right that he started at left back then I stand corrected and was obviously mistaken. Not sure how to find those statistics but i'll take your word (link please?).


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Chain Gang solider said:


>


Already been done...



Tenacious.C. said:


> Magsimus said:
> 
> 
> 
> New thread title huh?
Click to expand...

Keep up.

Seb I've been around long enough, even done one or two sigs at some point for you. A stig sig comes to mind.

My problem is that your posts make you come across as arrogant, and extremely dismissive of others opinions, and also label your views as more true than other, there doesn't seem to be an 'I think' or 'In my opinion'. It's seemingly written as though your thoughts and opinions are unquestionable fact.

It may not be how you mean to come across, it's how it seems from an occasional poster in here.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I think Ashley Young is probably the best left winger that they could find out there. Think he was exactly what Ferguson was looking for. Hes got very good pace, proven a solid player and is very good on set-pieces. Hard worker as well with a lot of energy.

When you look at other left wingers, you have Gareth Bale, and then unproven French/Itallian/Spanish etc players.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Tenacious.C. said:


> Already been done...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up.


I know it's been done but it's so great and defines the man so well it had to be reposted (Y)



Shepard said:


> I want to dislike McCarthy purely as a Sunderland fan, I do. But over the past year I've grown to appreciate him more and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who couldn't love that smile?


Only this man can match that smile


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Desecrated said:


> I think Ashley Young is probably the best left winger that they could find out there. Think he was exactly what Ferguson was looking for. Hes got very good pace, proven a solid player and is very good on set-pieces. Hard worker as well with a lot of energy.
> 
> When you look at other left wingers, you have Gareth Bale, and then unproven French/Itallian/Spanish etc players.


Unproven to us.
Whereas Italian/French/Spanish people will be saying that English people are unproven.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I still stick by everything I said yesterday 100%. Quality of players in the team is a massive factor in number of assists/goals, so the amounts of chances created is the more definitive statistic than anything for me. It depends on how you define creative. A creative midfielder for me is someone who creates chances, but you can't change my perspective on it so there's no bother about it. If I classed scoring fancy goals as Messi does then sure he is more creative. Xavi thinks 10 steps ahead of everyone else and regularly starts attacks so it is pretty unfair to drag him into this argument. All players can be creative, but by my definition Cesc is the most creative. It's a game of opinions.

@JWY - wut? A player playing in a foreign league is unproven here. English players here are unproven in other leagues.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Only this man can match that smile



A smile proven to be so good, it keeps players at the club... ohwait 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> I still stick by everything I said yesterday 100%. Quality of players in the team is a massive factor in number of assists/goals, so the amounts of chances created is the more definitive statistic than anything for me. *It depends on how you define creative. *A creative midfielder for me is someone who creates chances, but you can't change my perspective on it so there's no bother about it. If I classed scoring fancy goals as Messi does then sure he is more creative. Xavi thinks 10 steps ahead of everyone else and regularly starts attacks so it is pretty unfair to drag him into this argument. All players can be creative, but by my definition Cesc is the most creative.
> 
> @JWY - wut? A player playing in a foreign league


Exactly. Creativity isn't based purely on stats, that's my point. You keep saying i'm "arguing with facts", when in reality that's just one way of looking at it. I watch Messi, I see the genius he performs on the pitch and how creative a player he is, regardless of the ridiculous number of goals and assists.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



> I was wrong about Marcelo. I remember seeing him most of last season linking up with Alonso and pushing out wide left with Di Maria. But if you're right that he started at left back then I stand corrected and was obviously mistaken. Not sure how to find those statistics but i'll take your word (link please?).


http://soccernet.espn.go.com/team/fixtures/_/id/86/season/2010/real-madrid?cc=3436

Then click the score links to get match reports and team sheets.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

My problem was with something else but w/e, can't be bothered this time of night.

@Bananas, thanks for reminding me of Madrid beating spurs 4-0.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Reporter: "How big a player will Matt Jarvis be for Wolves this season?" Mick McCarthy: "About 5ft 8 like last season." 

The man is just too great.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Keep up son, that was last week, unless he repeated the same joke.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> @JWY - wut? A player playing in a foreign league is unproven here. English players here are unproven in other leagues.


Thats exactly what i was getting at...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Keep up son, that was last week, unless he repeated the same joke.


And the gif's new? Just appreciating the legend, son


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Bananas, did you click every link?

You definitely wanted to prove your point, huh?


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










Just creepy.

No wonder you can't keep your best players.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

McCarthy is good, but he doesn't have a patch on Gordan Strachan. When he was manager of Southampton and Beattie was playing particularly well for him, he came out with this one:

Reporter: Gordon, Do you think James Beattie deserves to be in the England squad?
Strachan: I dont care, I'm Scottish



> Bananas, did you click every link?


I tabbed out roughly 25 before I got bored and stopped 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I don't see any formations there, I just see a list of players. The first game I clicked on (the first one) has 3 players playing ahead of Higuain. But whatever.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'd have to say that Mick McCarthy, Alan Pardew, and Andre Villas-Boas are easily the studliest managers in England, maybe in all of world football.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

AVB's already got the Jose smile/grin down.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

They do have a formation section. But I could tell who was playing left back just by looking at the team sheet.

Here's an example of the formation thing:










So that has Higuain, number 20, at the top there.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Nothing compares with the The Stylin', profilin', limousine riding, jet flying, kiss-stealing, wheelin' n' dealin' son of a gun Tony Pulis. Dat swag.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Tenacious.C. said:


> AVB's already got the Jose smile/grin down.


Lets check










Oh My......



Stringer said:


> Nothing compares with the The Stylin', profilin', limousine riding, jet flying, kiss-stealing, wheelin' n' dealin' son of a gun Tony Pulis. Dat swag.












BOSS


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Pulis is awesome. Guy got out of the shower, cock and bollocks swinging and started to dress down James Beattie.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I still don't get why he was showering in the locker room anyway. It's not like he was playing himself.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*









Pulis with added SWAG.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Bananas said:


> I still don't get why he was showering in the locker room anyway. It's not like he was playing himself.


He always needs to be smelling FRESH.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I love how MMN hasn't showed up yet. Posted a bit yesterday but Bananas destroyed him.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I think it was the video that made it really embarrassing. Poor fella, I like the guy most of the time.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Absolutely over the moon about the Mata news, hopefully that means Kalou-less becomes a less prominent part of the team

And on a random side note, I didn't know soccer am was back.


----------



## elo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Tenacious.C. said:


> Pulis with added SWAG.


That is just so wrong, should never be seen out of his Stoke training tracksuit.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao @ "the Villas-Boas"


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Evo said:


> I think it was the video that made it really embarrassing. Poor fella, I like the guy most of the time.


What video?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao those AVB moves might have him challenging Pulis the Don at this rate.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

swag from boas. "LETS ALL DO THE BOAS, LETS ALL DO THE BOAS NANANANANANA."


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

What happened with Bananas and MMN?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

MMN was going on a spree saying Cissokho was a poor player and went on for a while about it, saying people who rate him only see him on FM.

Bananas then found a quote saying that Liverpool looked like they were close to signing him and MMN said he was exactly the type of LB they needed.

Evo then posted a vid of Heath Slater getting knocked the fuck out by the Big Show. MMN truly knocked out.


much funnier seeing it.

Go back a few pages to see what MMN was saying. That links to the destruction.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10180348-post7906.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10180577-post7917.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10180629-post7918.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10181858-post7933.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10182166-post7943.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10182181-post7944.html

Click on these links in the order they're in. Pretty much the key points.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

^Evo done it better, look at that.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










Silly boy.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Ha, nice. Big Show's KO punch is a fail of a finisher though.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Seb said:


> MUF and Ste were both awful posters, I remember this thread being unbearable when I first joined.


yeah, MUF was an idiot.



CyberWaste said:


> When I used to post here regularly a few years ago, he was very active, probably the most active. He was a super mod I think. Incredibly stubborn United fan If I remember correctly. Maybe hes still active on this site, but just lurks on this thread?


Benny hasn't been around for a while. Used to be smod, then regular mod with Mike in this section. possibly still on twitter.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Arsenal...

http://www.thefootballnetwork.net/main/s378/st170548.htm


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Razor King said:


> Arsenal...
> 
> http://www.thefootballnetwork.net/main/s378/st170548.htm


ugh. see my parenthesis in the transfer thread.

arsenal board: it's about making money, not winning trophies


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










Mick approves of the thread title.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

legendary man.

the one in the hole gif gets me everytime.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Suq Madiq said:


> ugh. see my parenthesis in the transfer thread.
> 
> arsenal board: it's about making money, not winning trophys


Silent Stan... Ugh.

Isn't it? We went on from being the greatest PL side ever assembled in 2004 to probably the weakest side we have been since the 80s in a matter of 6 years. With all the claims from Capello, Dein, Graham, etc about Arsenal needing to spend money and all of them backing Arsene, there is something pathetic going on within Arsenal. It seems the board has tied the hands of Arsene.

The wage structure is ridiculous. From my knowledge, RVP is our highest earning player at 90,000/week. That's nothing compared to what other teams are paying.

Arsenal have turned into a joke. Firstly, none of our best players want to stay and most importantly, nobody is willing to come to Arsenal because of the travesty that is our board. It's going to get worse. If we didn't have a manager like Arsene, we would have been screwed a long time ago. This is the same manager that rejected Madrid, Chelsea, and such clubs--just so that he could remain at Arsenal.

I hope that Russian billionaire takes over Arsenal.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Usmanov could be our sheik.

He doesn't even have to takeover. He was willing to give Arsenal an interest-free 100 million just for the club. Passed on it.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'll be seeing Mick in person this weekend. (Y)


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I saw him every week for over 2 years when he was our manager 8*D


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

One word: Heskey


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



> DHL delivers new shirt deal
> 
> DHL, the world’s leading express and logistics company, has become the first official training kit sponsor of Manchester United in a ground-breaking deal for English football.
> 
> The new four-year-agreement sees the DHL logo included on the Club's training kit worn by all first, reserve and youth team players during domestic competitions and builds on DHL’s relationship behind the scenes at the club.
> 
> DHL has been the Club's Official Logistics Partner for a year and played a key role supporting United’s pre-season tour of the United States, and will continue to work hard to help deliver success on and off the pitch.
> 
> To mark the extended partnership, and as part of United's celebrations of its record-breaking 19th top-flight championship win last season, the logistics company will be delivering the Club's gift to its fans attending Monday evening's match against Tottenham Hotspur - a specially-commissioned commemorative scarf for each United supporter.
> 
> Announcing the new deal, Manchester United’s Chief Executive, David Gill, said: “This deal breaks new ground in the English game. We are delighted that DHL has chosen to pioneer training kit sponsorship with the Club. Their global presence and international standing are a perfect fit for the world’s most popular football club.”
> 
> Commercial Director Richard Arnold said: “This is a deal that continues to demonstrate the Club’s position as the most innovative and successful in the game. DHL have been a great partner to work with and have integrated with the Club’s operations seamlessly. The work they did around this summer’s US tour was striking and we are looking forward to developing a broader relationship in the future.”
> 
> John Pearson, CEO DHL Express (Europe), said: “This strategic partnership will see DHL getting more involved in the behind the scenes operations of Manchester United and supporting the club in its continued success.
> 
> “Building on our current relationship with the world’s biggest football club reflects our ability to provide unparalleled logistics services for customers across the globe.”


apparently its £40m for the 4 years, thats more than 16 of the premier league clubs get for their first team shirt sponser :lmao


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Man Utd are a ridiculously marketable entity, those sorts of sums don't surprise me at all.

Pumped for Spurs/MU. Should be a cracker. I fancy Spurs taking the lead through some piece of VDV brilliance, but Utd to come back and take it 2-1. Vidic and Rooney the scorers.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

£40 million? Spend it on Sneijder! That's how football works, yeah?

More money can only be a good thing though.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Seb said:


> Man Utd are a ridiculously marketable entity, those sorts of sums don't surprise me at all.
> 
> Pumped for Spurs/MU. Should be a cracker. I fancy Spurs taking the lead through some piece of VDV brilliance, but Utd to come back and take it 2-1. Vidic and Rooney the scorers.


If i had it i would put a million pounds on Vidic not scoring tonight. They say nothing can be said for sure but i guarendamntee that vidic won't score past spurs tonight.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Yeah, Vidic won't be scoring. 8*D



JimmyWangYang said:


> However not based on the best, but my favourite XI would be :
> 
> --------------Casillas---------------
> Alves ----Pique ---Puyol-----Lahm----
> -------------Busquets----------------
> -------Xavi--------Iniesta-----------
> Aguero------Messi--------Villa------


Busquets on a favourite XI? Even his own mother wouldn't list him.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I fancy Man Utd to score from a corner. I assume Vidic is playing?

I've heard that Nike are trying to potentially help Man Utd with Sneijders wages.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



haribo said:


> Yeah, Vidic won't be scoring. 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> Busquets on a favourite XI? Even his own mother wouldn't list him.


Hmm he did say favorite not best. Like my favorite 11 would include Pirlo Flamini but not Messi, or Ronaldo because i don't like them.

But an IMO best 11 wouldnt have Pirlo or Flamini but would include Messi and Ronaldo.



Seb said:


> I fancy Man Utd to score from a corner. I assume Vidic is playing?
> 
> I've heard that Nike are trying to potentially help Man Utd with Sneijders wages.


injured mate. Highly doubtful to play another game in August.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Oh right. Well a CB to score then. JONES?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Seb said:


> I fancy Man Utd to score from a corner. I assume Vidic is playing?
> 
> I've heard that Nike are trying to potentially help Man Utd with Sneijders wages.


Vidic is out for 5 weeks or something like that.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

United defence looking a little shaky today. None of the major centre backs and no Super Van Der Sar to cover their asses


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I think Spurs will win, looking forward to this game.


----------



## Raging Eboue

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Arsenal are just making me want to give up on football at the moment. I think the game tonight will be a good one though but I can't see Spurs beating United.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

looking forward to the game tonight, united vs spurs is usually a good match,

i'll hoping it will be:

-----------------de Gea----------------
fabio----smalling------jones-----evra
-----cleverley--carrick--anderson-----
nani-----------rooney---------young---


i reckon cleverley is starting as he just put on facebook that he is looking forward to his first united appearance at old trafford


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



united_07 said:


> looking forward to the game tonight, united vs spurs is usually a good match,
> 
> i'll hoping it will be:
> 
> -----------------de Gea----------------
> fabio----smalling------jones-----evra
> -----cleverley--carrick--anderson-----
> nani-----------rooney---------young---
> 
> 
> i reckon cleverley is starting as he just put on facebook that he is looking forward to his first united appearance at old trafford


That's the team I'd want to see. Nice balance in it.

I'm dangerously confident ahead of this game, Spurs are a good team, but we're insane at OT, two points dropped there all last season.

3-1 I reckon. Rooney to carry on his great start to the season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Please don't fuck up again, De Gea.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Silent Alarm said:


> Please fuck up again, De Gea.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Razor King said:


> Silent Stan... Ugh.
> 
> Isn't it? We went on from being the greatest PL side ever assembled in 2004 to probably the weakest side we have been since the 80s in a matter of 6 years. With all the claims from Capello, Dein, Graham, etc about Arsenal needing to spend money and all of them backing Arsene, there is something pathetic going on within Arsenal. It seems the board has tied the hands of Arsene.
> 
> The wage structure is ridiculous. From my knowledge, RVP is our highest earning player at 90,000/week. That's nothing compared to what other teams are paying.
> 
> Arsenal have turned into a joke. Firstly, none of our best players want to stay and most importantly, nobody is willing to come to Arsenal because of the travesty that is our board. It's going to get worse. If we didn't have a manager like Arsene, we would have been screwed a long time ago. This is the same manager that rejected Madrid, Chelsea, and such clubs--just so that he could remain at Arsenal.
> 
> I hope that Russian billionaire takes over Arsenal.


This. Board are a fucking joke. I get that we don't want to pay 200k a week wages but our top players will want 150k, what Arsene wants to go to apparently. Verm needs to sign a new contract, as does RVP. I really, really hope this means we won't be making top signings this summer.

Arsene is a fucking great manager to stick through this really. Surprised he didn't run for the hills when the massive clubs came calling. I have no doubt about it PSG offered him a ridiculous salary and MOST top clubs in Europe have tried to tempt him. 



Suq Madiq said:


> Usmanov could be our sheik.
> 
> He doesn't even have to takeover. He was willing to give Arsenal an interest-free 100 million just for the club. Passed on it.


makes me wanna rage. 100 million could take us SO, SO far, if he took over we could be the top club in Europe with Wenger at the helm.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

hmm after Fergie saying Hernandez could play for the reserves on thursday, there are reports that he just stepped of the team bus just now


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Even if he doesn't play that's promising news for United.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Starting XI

De Gea

Smalling Jones Evans Evra

Nani Cleverley Anderson Young

Rooney Welbeck​
Welbeck is officially ahead of Berbatov it would seem. Nice team, VERY attacking, we may struggle with Spurs' attacking midfielders. Lot of pressure on Ando and Cleverley to track back.

Subs: Lindegaard, Berbatov, Giggs, Park, *Hernandez*, Carrick, Fabio.

Hernandez on the bench. Awesome.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Berbatov might have got his dream move if his price tag was a bit lower. Happy to see Jones playing, Spurs will score though. 

2-1 or 3-2 to Man United.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Surprised Berba is sticking it out. He was the top scorer last year and now could possibly be the fourth choice attacker behind Rooney, Hernandez & Welbeck. Sucks for him.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

By my shitty calculations, that team has an average age of 24-ish, I think.

You'll never win anything with kids.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

2nd youngest United side in PL history. DAT FUTURE!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

they found mikel's daddy alive

:hb


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

United still think Cleverley-Anderson in the middle is good enough?

De Gea will be tested today. An inexperienced defence ahead of him and Tottenham are an attacking side. Should be funny.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Going to be a big test for the centre of United's defence and midfield with Van Der Vaart and Defoe drifting around.

Smalling with Bale's pace too.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Shit that's good news, I'm happy for Mikel.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

How good is Hernandez in all of your opinions?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



JimmyWangYang said:


> How good is Hernandez in all of your opinions?


20 goals in your first season in EPL sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Awesome goal scorer. 

Says it all when he is already the most prolific goal scorer in terms of goals/minutes in PL history.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



JimmyWangYang said:


> How good is Hernandez in all of your opinions?


Fucking good. His movement and pace are terrific, and he's a great finisher.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I wish our mexican player was as good as him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

he's a little shit and i want him gone.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Kiz said:


> they found mikel's daddy alive
> 
> :hb


Very good news. Happy to hear that for Mikel




JimmyWangYang said:


> How good is Hernandez in all of your opinions?


20 goals in his very first season & he only cost like £5m. Says it all really.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Typical United cunt though. Kissing the badge in his first season and generally having a face you want to smash.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Must be hurting Gary Neville having to say all this good stuff about Liverpool and City.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

thinking probably hurts gary neville


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> United still think Cleverley-Anderson in the middle is good enough?


All those losses prove otherwise?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I don't mind Gazza Nev on Sky, talks more sense than Andy Gray that's for sure.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



JimmyWangYang said:


> How good is Hernandez in all of your opinions?


Most natural goalscorer we've had since Ruud. Incredible positioning and movement for a player his age. Great finisher too.

If we're struggling I've no doubt he'll come on, brings the best out of Rooney too.

Neville is excellent. Very well spoken.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

thinking it's going to be a test today with MUFC's midfield and central defense.

Maybe a high scoring affair is on the agenda? 4-4? 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Damn Spurs have only one 3 out of 38 games against United?


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Was that Paul Scholes?

:lmao

Neville is a legend.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao Roy Carroll.

Awful.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

That Roy Carroll save was legendary.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Which Neville is on sky sports?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

^ The good one.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



steamed hams said:


> Which Neville is on sky sports?


The slightly greater one.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Berbarito said:


> Was that Paul Scholes?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Neville is a legend.


:lmao seems like Neville is settling in well now at sky, talks a lot of sense


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Hernandez, ironically, is the new Michael Owen.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Surprised they didn't show that Nani goal from last year then, alongside the Carroll 'save'. :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

huddlestone to score from 25 yards due to de gea incompetence


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Chain Gang solider said:


> ^ The good one.


The good one plays for Everton. :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Man Utd fans shouldn't be worried about David de Gea. He reminds me of a young(er) Buffon. Extremely agile and a fantastic shot stopper. He will be Casillas' replacement in a few years time.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Berbarito said:


> All those losses prove otherwise?


They haven't played with each other a lot, but no way, in my opinion are they good enough to win you the Premier League.



Seb said:


> Man Utd fans shouldn't be worried about David de Gea. He reminds me of a young(er) Buffon. Extremely agile and a fantastic shot stopper. He will be Casillas' replacement in a few years time.


Valdes is only 29, no?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Seb said:


> Man Utd fans shouldn't be worried about David de Gea. He reminds me of a young(er) Buffon. Extremely agile and a fantastic shot stopper. He will be Casillas' replacement in a few years time.


He's got ripped on for two mistakes that outshadow the fact he made a lot of good saves in those two matches. If it becomes a regular thing then yeah, maybe it's time to worry, but I think he looks pretty good.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Seb said:


> Man Utd fans shouldn't be worried about David de Gea. He reminds me of a young(er) Buffon. Extremely agile and a fantastic shot stopper. He will be Casillas' replacement in a few years time.


yeah its ridiculous the criticism he has received, especially in the media, he was brilliant for atletico, its like they havent even seen him before


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

United starting as fast as they did vs West Brom.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Valdes is only 29, no?


Correct, but Casillas is only 30, and the Spanish captain. Those two will probably bow out at a similar time, and I only see de Gea improving and stepping in unless someone better comes along or Asenjo becomes amazing.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Casillas is 30?  Wow, why did I think he was like 34? Probably as he's been around so long. Same as Ramos, seems to have been there for donkies but is only 25 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Friedel is fucking agile for a 40 year old.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Casillas could end up with 180+ caps for Spain, ridiculous really. He was a young bloomer (like de Gea) which is obviously rare for a keeper playing at one of the worlds premier clubs.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Fucking Friedel...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Gomes would have let that squirm under his body with hilarious consequences.

Spurs' chants are absolute shite.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao @ Tottenham fans singing to Young 'You're just a shit Aaron Lennon'

You can sing that when Lennon has an end product.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

doublepost


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Glorious ball skills from de Gea. Seriously though, he does look nervous.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

i hope he makes a blunder. the outrage would be funny


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Seb said:


> Glorious ball skills from de Gea. Seriously though, he does look nervous.


most would be as a 20 year old expected to be the next vds and lead one of the biggest clubs in the world to further glory. ridiculous pressure on him


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

VDV is real sloppy today.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



EGame said:


> VDV is real sloppy today.


He looks chubby from the few glimpses I've seen.

Oh, and De Gea short of confidence? My arse. He's looking confident on the ball.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Really no control in the game, could do with an extra midfielder. Or bring on Hernandez and have Rooney drop deep. Anderson has been a boss, Welbeck looks out of his depth. I'd bring on Hernandez ASAP.

Both teams looks dangerous, there will be a goal.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Welbeck poor. Anderson has been a boss? 

United eventually brung out the "Thursday nights, channel 5" which was funny. Spurs fans have been shit, loud at times but the chants are illogical.

De Gea has been solid. Still think he will make at least 1 stupid decision when under pressure though.


----------



## Alex

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

De Gea has had a very solid first half, looks confident as hell when he's had to handle the ball.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Welbeck poor. Anderson has been a boss?
> 
> United eventually brung out the "Thursday nights, channel 5" which was funny. Spurs fans have been shit, loud at times but the chants are illogical.


yeah i didnt really get the 'you're just a shit barcelona', if they was to be chanted at any team it would be arsenal


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I wouldn't mind being a shit Barcelona. We play good football but that's almost a compliment to a team.

WHY SPURS FANS SO SHIT?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

The Spurs 'You're just a shit ____ ' chants make them sound like idiots.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

nani you're a just a shit michael jackson ...


:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I thought they were singing that :lmao That's alright I suppose. No original chants by either though.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

ha that's quite funny, I thought they were saying you're just a shit David Bentley or something.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao 

Lennon's a fucking idiot. Shite too, should have made Evra pay for that.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Lennon is fucking awful.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

lennon, are you on the fucking take?

lennon, a very poor man's Theo Walcott.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

What were the spurs fans singing about Lennon compared to Young? Such an obvious pass to VDV, and he didn't even flash it across the goal line. Just lifted it into a defender's chest.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Marriner really hates the advantage rule doesn't he.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

If we signed Sneijder they could be singing "you're just a shit Jenas" right now :'(


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Welbeck with a nice header. Just as I was about to put 50p on the 1st goal being a header. Bastard.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

And Daniel Welbeck Scores to put United into the lead.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

GET IN!! brilliant cross from cleverley and a great header from welbeck


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

DAT ROON...oh no DAT FREIDEL rite derre.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Please retire, Friedel .

You're just taking the piss now, Brad.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

SUPER BRADLEY FREIDEL



Gnomes would've let in 3 by now at least.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Freidel vs United


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Fuck me Sky has had some shitty camera work tonight.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

If Freidel played every game like he played against United, he'd have gone to Madrid for £40million years ago.

Unreal.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Bale's still on the pitch?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Have to admit I thought this might be one season too many for Brad, but based on tonight- no.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Brad Friedel

USA USA USA!!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

brilliant defending from jones there


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Phil Jones is absolute class.

What a fucking goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

WHAT A GOAL!


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

DAT BACKHEEL


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Andersonnn


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

WHAT A GOAL!!!


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Anderson can be world class. What did I say? LIKE A BOSS!!!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

That was pure excellence.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Berbatov is completely redundant now, and he'll slip further down the order when BEBE returns.

Classy goal. Rooney to score next please.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Welbeck is destroying Spurs.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Spurs getting destroyed.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Defoe is absolute nonsense.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Silent Alarm said:


> Welbeck is destroying Spurs.


He is now. Was complete shit before his goal.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

united are just a class above in this second half.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Small botch by De Gea, he's been solid otherwise.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Always really liked Anderson, he's proving his class today. Quality on the ball.

Here comes Hernandez. Let's see how close to 100% he is.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

dp


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

redknapp for england manager :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

An injured Hernandez ahead of Berbatov


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Anderson has been unbelievably good. This team looked a bit nervous to start off, but the football they play when they get going is brilliant.

Triple sub coming.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



King Kenny said:


> redknapp for england manager :lmao


He's a great manager, who else is there?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

De Gea with another fuck up that should have been costly, solid otherwise.

Welbeck was really poor first half, quality after he scored. Rooney been good all game. 2nd goal was good but still don't think Anderson has been anything special, good run though.

Tottenham have been AWFUL. VDV constantly testing De Gea to no effect, Lennon & Defoe both shocking in decision making and Kranjcar being completely overrun in midfield. Friedel and Kaboul stopped it from being embarassing.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I don't get it, why put an injured Hernandez ahead of Berbatov? ugh


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Lucky for Spurs, they have Adebayor on the way. But they miss Modric. They need to find a replacement.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Rooney is such a cunt, like really it's unreal. Nani just gave him an open goal which he fucked up and then he bitches when for once his ball is poor.

Fuck off you bald troll.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

VDV is playing like complete shit. Just hitting everything even though De Gea's handled it all well. 

Rooney with the 3rd goal.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Berbarito said:


> Fuck off you bald troll.


:hmm:


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

What a team.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> De Gea with another fuck up that should have been costly, solid otherwise.
> 
> Welbeck was really poor first half, quality after he scored. Rooney been good all game. 2nd goal was good but still don't think Anderson has been anything special, good run though.
> 
> Tottenham have been AWFUL. VDV constantly testing De Gea to no effect, Lennon & Defoe both shocking in decision making and Kranjcar being completely overrun in midfield. *Friedel and Kaboul* stopped it from being embarassing.


You mean 2 Tottenham players? Are they not on the team too?

I wouldn't say Tottenham have been awful. More cautious than usual but not awful.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

United are scary good.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

9 players are the majority, so yes, I would class them as having been awful.

Not even watching anymore. Chelsea hurry up and buy Modric so you can troll United.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

united are going to fuck up Arsenal later this week. it will not be pretty.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Tottenham have just fucked up on the decision making. On another night, this game is a lot closer.

Saying that, great attacking movement from United. Can't deny them that.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Defoe you tramp.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I know. Got tickets aswell, first game of the season I'm going too...










Hopefully JW19 will be back to troll everyone and score a hat-trick at the Stretford end.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> United still think Cleverley-Anderson in the middle is good enough?
> 
> De Gea will be tested today. An inexperienced defence ahead of him and Tottenham are an attacking side. Should be funny.


Cleverley, one assist. Anderson, one goal.

And a clean sheet for that inexperienced defence and De Gea.

8*D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Rooney's hair looks ridiculous. Should have just stuck with how he looked before.

Early thoughts: Arsenal will get killed Sunday. Maybe not killed, but I wholeheartedly expect the Gunners to lose.

I think United will still win the league again this season, but there will be intense pressure from Manchester City and Chelsea. Could probably go to the last day.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Rockhead said:


> *Rooney's hair looks ridiculous. Should have just stuck with how he looked before.*
> 
> Early thoughts: Arsenal will get killed Sunday. Maybe not killed, but I wholeheartedly expect the Gunners to lose.
> 
> I think United will still win the league again this season, but there will be intense pressure from Manchester City and Chelsea. Could probably go to the last day.


Rockhead gets straight to the most important matters.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Brilliant peformance from United, i can see Berbatov leaving, as i dont see how he fits in with the style of play, flowing football, when his speciality is holding the ball up.

MOTM for me was Jones, looked assured, comfortable on the ball and the read the game well


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Tottenham went about testing De Gea all wrong. They tried from stupid angles and that gave him confidence. If they were smart they would use their wingers effectively to pull the defence out and get VDV to have some long range shots, but no - REDKNAPP MASTER TACTICIAN~

Still think they need another central midfielder, doesn't need to be Sneijder but they are thin enough already with creative quality from the middle of the park.

Scary performance though. Chelsea will be running shit with Modric in the middle of the park though, if they don't get him they can FOGEDDABOUTIT. Tonight's performance made me realise how good Nasri would be for United. I knew he would be awesome but he would fit them perfectly.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Cannot wait till the overhyped Redknapp fails at England.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> I know. Got tickets aswell, first game of the season I'm going too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully JW19 will be back to troll everyone and score a hat-trick at the Stretford end.


Unlucky mate, not going to be a good day out by the look of things.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Anderson MOTM or riot.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Tottenham went about testing De Gea all wrong. They tried from stupid angles and that gave him confidence. If they were smart they would use their wingers effectively to pull the defence out and get VDV to have some long range shots, but no - REDKNAPP MASTER TACTICIAN~


Come on, we all know Redknapp is a master wheeler dealer.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Spurs just basically tried to scare De Gea all match from doing long shots and all it seemed to do was give him a bit more practice and confidence in saving them. 

Man U bossed that game in the 2nd half. The 2nd goal was wonderful, Great pass & movement and it's stuff like that which makes me think United will take it again. They just seem to be the 2nd best team in the World right now after Barca and can still produce talent even without some of their veterans.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*







The hand going up and saying "fack off" is priceless.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Overrated said:


> Cannot wait till the overhyped Redknapp fails at England.


Like someone said earlier, Man U got 18 wins and 1 draw at home last last season. Not many teams will pick up 1 or 3 pts at OT this season. 

I'm sure Spurs will do well elsewhere this season though with that superior version of Ashley Young 8*D

Stringer is that real? I need to find that clip someone posted with Holloway. 'I wish it were 9 times, I wish it were 11!'


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Stringer get down to the Quadrant pub for the United game, good boozer that lets away fans in (shirts included) and is a nice relaxed atmosphere, insert "you're a cockney so they'll think you're a United fan" joke here :side:. Unless you fancy drinking in Deansgate or the city and getting the metro to the ground.

United team reminds me of our 06/07 team at present. A lot more free flowing attacking football and the youngsters being given the ball to run with. Agree we could use an extra midfielder for depth because despite having an eager and promising squad this season I fear we'll be burnt out come March/April time, especially if we pick up more injuries. Still can't believe O'Shea was sold: a solid squad player and a great hand for an injury crisis.

Tempted to go to Buxton away with FCUM on Saturday, though may hold off depending on money and other plans.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> I know. Got tickets aswell, first game of the season I'm going too...


I'll see you there










WHAT a PLAYER


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Spurs just basically tried to scare De Gea all match from doing long shots and all it seemed to do was give him a bit more practice and confidence in saving them.


De Gea's masterplan all along. He's trolling the rest of the league.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

lolspurs


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



united_07 said:


> Brilliant peformance from United, i can see Berbatov leaving, as i dont see how he fits in with the style of play, flowing football, when his speciality is holding the ball up.
> 
> MOTM for me was Jones, looked assured, comfortable on the ball and the read the game well


Part of me wants to see Berba leave simply because he is too good to be on the bench so often. 

MOTM for me was Jones as well. He looked like a real future star out there. Certainly captain material in the future.

I was calling for Welbeck to come off at half time, he just looked sloppy during the first half but once he got his goal, he was quality the rest of the game.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

England captain, Wilshere or Jones?


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I am sad to say that this really puts Scottish football into perspective 8*D

Spurs beat Hearts 5-0
Man Utd beat Spurs 3-0

Scottish people shouldn't be allowed to play outside of their own country until they aren't a national embarrassment 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> England captain, Wilshere or Jones?


Frimpong.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> England captain, Wilshere or Jones?


Jones.

Not even close.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



JimmyWangYang said:


> I am sad to say that this really puts Scottish football into perspective 8*D
> 
> Spurs beat Hearts 3-0
> Man Utd beat Spurs 5-0
> 
> Scottish people shouldn't be allowed to play outside of their own country until they aren't a national embarrassment 8*D


Wrong way round.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Spearing to troll and take it.

And Gunner? Not close? Yeah.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Gunner14 said:


> Wrong way round.


Temporary memory lapse, the Scottish football has killed my brain 8*D


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

United were the better team, Spurs wear out quickly i noticed, they kept up with united's pace for ages and at spells were the better team but United simply don't tire. the three worst United players until the goals were Anderson, Cleverly and Welbeck (not too say they were playing bad particularly). So it was weird that those three would in a sense win the game for United. 

Jones and Evans were excellent as well as Smalling. All three looked like great talents for the future, i've been interested to see how Ferguson would introduce them to first team football so they could all develop to reach their potential so the injuries to Ferdinand and co look like a blessing in disguise. It's the 2002/2003 season all over again.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> England captain, Wilshere or Jones?


Neither. This man will take it :side:


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



DR JUPES said:


> United were the better team, Spurs wear out quickly i noticed, they kept up with united's pace for ages and at spells were the better team but United simply don't tire. the three worst United players until the goals were Anderson, Cleverly and Welbeck (not too say they were playing bad particularly). So it was weird that those three would in a sense win the game for United.
> 
> Jones and Evans were excellent as well as Smalling. All three looked like great talents for the future, i've been interested to see how Ferguson would introduce them to first team football so they could all develop to reach their potential so the injuries to Ferdinand and co look like a blessing in disguise. It's the 2002/2003 season all over again.


Anderson was one of our best players before the goal, what are you talking about?


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

how on earth was he? he didn't get forward nearly enough (maybe he's playing that Carrick like role but still), misplaced a fair few passes, he was silent. Rooney was coming back a lot in the midfield like he does to influence the play, Anderson was just silently winning the occasional header and tackle. no way was he one of our best players.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Spearing to troll and take it.
> 
> And Gunner? Not close? Yeah.


Ye. One is footballer who barely speaks on the pitch rarely talks to those around him. And just plays.

The other actually looks like a leader who organises a defence so well at 19 he made Samba almost look like competant footballer. 

Phil Jones will be an amazing captain for England.

Wilshere will be no better a captain than Cesc was.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










mustn't have been watching the same person.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



DR JUPES said:


> how on earth was he? he didn't get forward nearly enough (maybe he's playing that Carrick like role but still), *misplaced a fair few passes*, he was silent. Rooney was coming back a lot in the midfield like he does to influence the play, Anderson was just silently winning the occasional header and tackle. no way was he one of our best players.


anderson had the best pass completion rate of the midfiield and front two today (only behind evans)


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



united_07 said:


> anderson had the best pass completion rate of the midfiield and front two today (only behind evans)


that doesn't in anyway actually defeat my point if you think about it. he still lost the ball a fair few times when he tried to play, he was silent and a lot of his passes were just short passes. he didn't really do anything until United scored. not saying he played bad at all though. i just simply forgot he was there at times.

just to make this clear, i don't think Anderson played badly at all but he wasn't exceptional and the other players played better. that was my point. had i had to make 3 subs before the goals it would have been them three (Cleverly, Welbeck, Anderson).


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

COCKS OUT


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Pleased with our 3-0 win tonight. Danny Welbeck was awesome.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



DR JUPES said:


> how on earth was he? he didn't get forward nearly enough (maybe he's playing that Carrick like role but still), misplaced a fair few passes, he was silent. Rooney was coming back a lot in the midfield like he does to influence the play, Anderson was just silently winning the occasional header and tackle. no way was he one of our best players.


He can't get forward too much because there's no one to hold, he was actually playing defensive midfield at times and was very strong in his challenges. Bitched out VDV quite a few times, he was also making driving runs forward and taking the ball out of defensive areas more than anyone, before laying it off to attackers.

He didn't misplace many passes at all, unless I missed them. He done pretty much everything very well, I thought he was MOTM ahead of Jones.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Spurs were good and probably got the better in the first half possesion wise, 2nd half united kicked in.

Welbeck was class, Clev and ando improved as the game went on, young worked really hard and looked dangerous, De Gea done well.

But Jones he is so fucking good that tackle on bale was quality, speaking of bale has he found his way out of smalling's pocket yet?

Glad United have a tough run of games keepes the players sharp. Next week vs Arsenal should win but will never underestimate the gunners and everyone seems to step up vs united.


Fergie please never retire, such a genius.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

That has got to be the most enjoyable match in recent memory. Truly fantastic football from both sides.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> That has got to be the most enjoyable match in recent memory. Truly fantastic football from both sides.


I have a feeling every united game is going to be free flowing and open even more so than previous season's. Obviously away vs the likes of stoke, rovers, wolves will be tougher and slower games.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Jones, Smalling, Cleverley and Welbeck could all be called into the England squad next time. And along with Rooney, Young and Ferdinand and possibly Carrick, united will have a strong presence in the england squad.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I keep forgetting we have valencia and fletcher to come back, hopefully fletch gets back to what he was doing a couple of seasons back and been one of united's key players.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Fuck England.

Very impressive United performance. Welbeck, Jones and Ando were particularly good.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Hold on a second are people actually eagerly anticipating the return of Darren Fletcher?
He is fucking terrible :lmao
Scotland are better off without him 8*D
He seriously can't pass a ball


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Hold on a second are people actually eagerly anticipating the return of Darren Fletcher?
> He is fucking terrible :lmao
> Scotland are better off without him 8*D
> He seriously can't pass a ball


Two years ago he looked like Danielle De Rossi on steroids. He was insanely good after steadily improving over the years.

Last year he was awful even before his injury. Not sure how he fits into this team though.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Berbarito said:


> Two years ago he looked like Danielle De Rossi on steroids. He was insanely good after steadily improving over the years.
> 
> Last year he was awful even before his injury. Not sure how he fits into this team though.


From a national team point of view for me, I'd rather have Charlie Adam pulling the strings in midfield and the young guys coming in.

But you just described him perfectly...very inconsistent.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Hold on a second are people actually eagerly anticipating the return of Darren Fletcher?
> He is fucking terrible :lmao
> Scotland are better off without him 8*D
> He seriously can't pass a ball


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'm very pleased with United getting the 3-0 win tonight against Spurs, who did play well especially in the first half. However, when it came to the second half, United really dominated and upped the tempo of the game. The second goal in particular was a thing of beauty and well worked between Anderson and Welbeck.

I'm glad to see De Gea had a confident performance and besides one blunder, he did well and looked solid.

Man of the match for me was Phil Jones. Everyone played well today and had a great game but Jones was brilliant tonight. The tackles and interceptions, the clearances when the ball went into a dangerous area where Spurs could score, his assertive runs forward. He was gold tonight.

Good result.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

United are stacked with talent this season and were animals in that second half. 

Arsenal are gonna get ripped into pieces this weekend. United could easily have two different teams and either one would destroy Arsenal.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Berbarito said:


> Two years ago he looked like Danielle De Rossi on steroids. He was insanely good after steadily improving over the years.
> 
> Last year he was awful even before his injury. Not sure how he fits into this team though.


Comparing De Rossi with DARREN FLETCHER? People saying CLEVERLEY should be called up? Carrick still being called up? 










Bale is so overrated. Made a few good runs but is almost anonymous in most games these days. 

Smalling and Jones both have big futures, top class. Jones thugging it up first half though today, without a yellow 8*D

@EGame. Massive hyperbole. Their second XI would not rip us to shreds. Their defence would be non existant at the moment and so would the middle of the park.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



JimmyWangYang said:


> From a national team point of view for me, I'd rather have Charlie Adam pulling the strings in midfield and the young guys coming in.
> 
> But you just described him perfectly...very inconsistent.


I'd disagree with Charlie Adam. I'd prefer Graham Dorrans. But WBA seem to prefer James Morrison, who is inferior. So Dorrans can't really get games. Charlie Adam sees himself as the Pele of Scotland, judging by past performances, and thats a mentallity should avoid. Also, Kenny Miller seems more likely to be playing over the likes of Steven Fletcher. Which is just awful. Hopefully Liverpool play Danny Wilson in some cup games, throw him in as a sub during Premier League games that they are in control of, etc. He looks like the best defender to come through the ranks in a while for Scotland. I want to be optimistic about the future of the Scotland team, but looking at the World Cup 2014 qualifiers just kills that.

Onto tonights game, Tottenham looked good but yeah, never found that one opportunity to score. Every time they attempted to test de Gea, they only added to his confidence. I can see the young Buffon comparison, which was said a few pages back. The United's back 4 on paper, look weak and inexperienced. But they looked like they have been playing together for a few years. Phil Jones looks like an amazing centre back for years to come. Wonder how they'll opt to play him, playing like Rio and closing down, or playing as Vidic and covering. Looks well capable of filling both. Smalling has looked very good in pre-season, and here again tonight. Probably Anderson's best performance since like 2009 and Young/Nani seem like a duo that were mean't to be together. Only worrying thing about the United squad is they may show weaknesses when the run of games begin to stack up.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










:side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

How silly is it that people are saying cleverley should be called up? On form he should certainly be in contention to be in the squad.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Jones and Smalling. Give it a few years and playing those two will be like enabling God mode, they'll be huge for club and country. So excited about this season.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

He has played a few games this year and has looked alright with good being his best so far. If that warrants an England call up we are in trouble.

His performances for Wigan were better, where was the call up there?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> He has played a few games this year and has looked alright with good beng his best so far. If that warrants an England call up we are in trouble.


Personally i don't care if he's in the squad or not as i don't give a shit about england. But he should be looked at if the likes of henderson are. Barton should also be in the squad.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Comparing De Rossi with DARREN FLETCHER? People saying CLEVERLEY should be called up? Carrick still being called up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bale is so overrated. Made a few good runs but is almost anonymous in most games these days.
> 
> Smalling and Jones both have big futures, top class. Jones thugging it up first half though today, without a yellow 8*D
> 
> @EGame. Massive hyperbole. Their second XI would not rip us to shreds. Their defence would be non existant at the moment and so would the middle of the park.


Team 1:
Rooney 
Welbeck
Young
Cleverly
Anderson 
Nani
Evra 
Evans 
Jones 
Smalling
De Gea 

Team 2
Hernandez
Berbatov
Giggs
Fletcher 
Carrick
Valencia 
Fabio
Vidic
Ferdinand
Rafael
Lindegaard

Either one of those teams would boss Arsenal, and most of the premier league.

and lol at defence being non existent :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I suppose. Anyone who has a good performance is getting a call up nowadays. Only young English player that will be starting should be Wilshere. Jones & Smalling future pairing.

Henderson should be nowhere near the squad.

@EGame - sorry, Vidic & Ferdinand are injured maybe that's why Jones, Evans and Smalling were playing 8*D

The Arsenal side in a month's time at strongest would have a good chance of beating United's weakest XI, to say otherwise you would be saying United will finish with more or less maximum points.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



EGame said:


> Team 1:
> Rooney
> Welbeck
> Young
> Sneijder :side:
> Anderson
> Nani
> Evra
> Evans
> Jones
> Smalling
> De Gea
> 
> Team 2
> Hernandez
> Berbatov
> Giggs
> Fletcher
> Cleverley
> Valencia
> Fabio
> Vidic
> Ferdinand
> Rafael
> Lindegaard
> 
> Either one of those teams would boss Arsenal, and most of the premier league.
> 
> and lol at defence being non exist and :lmao



Fixed


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Berbarito said:


> *He can't get forward too much because there's no one to hold, he was actually playing defensive midfield at times and was very strong in his challenges.* Bitched out VDV quite a few times, he was also making driving runs forward and taking the ball out of defensive areas more than anyone, before laying it off to attackers.
> 
> He didn't misplace many passes at all, unless I missed them. He done pretty much everything very well, I thought he was MOTM ahead of Jones.


well i know he was playing defensive but there were times he could have attacked and didn't. there were also a few stray balls, easily forgotten but i simply remember being a bit frustrated and then forgetting he was on the pitch. i simply don't think he did much, he did okay, nothing exceptional until after the goals where he looked a lot better. he could have been replaced, he wasn't making a big impact on the game. 

i think he started the attack for the third goal, that's what he should be playing like. too often he wont get forward and sort of hang back when it's not necessary, when he did get forward he obviously scored and set up the attack for the goal. 

i'm a huge Anderson fan, i want him to do well but too often United fans have it in them to really exaggerate the good things he does in a game. this was just a typical Anderson game where he faded in an out but was ultimately effective in the end. The real impact was coming from Young, Nani, Rooney, Jones, Smalling and the rest. They were constantly good, constantly in the game.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> People saying CLEVERLEY should be called up?


whats so strange about that, he has played well for wigan last season, and now he has made a great start to this season. I would much rather see him in the team instead of someone like barry. Cleverley will be probably an england regular by the time the next world cup comes around.

If i was england manager i'd be looking to bring in the likes of cleverley, welbeck, sturridge, jones, smalling and integrate into the team before the next world cup.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



united_07 said:


> whats so strange about that, he has played well for wigan last season, and now he has made a great start to this season. I would much rather see him in the team instead of someone like barry. Cleverley will be probably an england regular by the time the next world cup comes around.
> 
> If i was england manager i'd be looking to bring in the likes of cleverley, welbeck, sturridge, jones, smalling and integrate into the team before the next world cup.


Same with Martin Kelly if i'm honest, looks like a great player for the scouse and that young chelsea CM he looks the business.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



WWE_TNA said:


> Personally i don't care if he's in the squad or not as i don't give a shit about england. But he should be looked at if the likes of henderson are. Barton should also be in the squad.


Henderson is the future :side:. Seriously though Neither should really be in the England sqaud right now. In the future maybe but still not really quality. Much better Center Mids out there in the league.

Edit 

World cup is what 2014? Likes of Cleverly, Jones, Kelly, Smalling, Welbeck, Sturridge etc.. will most likely be in the squad for that tourny.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Henderson is the future :side:. Seriously though Neither should really be in the England sqaud right now. In the future maybe but still not really quality. Much better Center Mids out there in the league.


Not much choice really gerrard is injured, lamps hasn't been great for years, barton won't get the chance. In other words england will be raped by any decent team.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



WWE_TNA said:


> Same with Martin Kelly if i'm honest, looks like a great player for the scouse and that young chelsea CM he looks the business.


yeah at first i did put McEachran down as well, along with ravel Morrison, but i deleted it, they might be a bit young for the next world cup depending on how well they adapt to premier league football


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Think gunners will be better than they were vs pool, i don't want to be going into the game thinking it's in the bag as i did that last year in the city fa cup game and the chelsea away game and my high hopes back fired on me, i'd take a 1-0 or 2-1.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Tbh, it'll be a small miracle if we aren't beat.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I can't think of a current English right back better than Christopher Smalling.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

T-C bringing back his epic sig(s) is the greatest return to this forum .. um, ever.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> I suppose. Anyone who has a good performance is getting a call up nowadays. Only young English player that will be starting should be Wilshere. Jones & Smalling future pairing.
> 
> Henderson should be nowhere near the squad.
> 
> @EGame - sorry, Vidic & Ferdinand are injured maybe that's why Jones, Evans and Smalling were playing 8*D
> 
> The Arsenal side in a month's time at strongest would have a good chance of beating United's weakest XI, to say otherwise you would be saying United will finish with more or less maximum points.


So? My point was United could easily defeat Arsenal with two different teams. 

A month's time? too unpredictable especially with the transfer window still open. I think United's second XI would easily beat most of the PL, like I said they are stacked. Only teams that I would see beating them at the moment would be Chelsea and City, and maybe Liverpool.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'm 99.9% sure we will get beaten. 

Probable line-up

Chezzer

Sagna - Verm - Djourou - Gibbs

???
Ramsey - Wilshere

Arsh - RVP - Walcott​
yeah...

if any new signings come in then we may be in luck.

EGame is fair to say that side will get destroyed by United's first and second XI. But to say our strongest XI will get destroyed by their second XI is nonsense.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



T-C said:


> I can't think of a current English right back better than Christopher Smalling.


Smalling is the best winger in the country judging by the 2nd half .

It's amazing he came from non league.


Looks stronger than team vs pool stringer, obviously minus nasri. Frim banned?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I really wouldn't be surprised if not one decent signing comes in, before the window's closed. I'll be pissed off, but not surprised.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Suq Madiq said:


> T-C bringing back his epic sig(s) is the greatest return to this forum .. um, ever.


The gif in yours blows any of the ones I've used out of the water... quite literally.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Midfield will get steamrolled. Don't have a clue who will be holding.

Gotze getting pimped again, I like.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> I'm 99.9% sure we will get beaten.
> 
> Probable line-up
> 
> Chezzer
> 
> Sagna - Verm - Djourou - Gibbs
> 
> Frimpong
> Ramsey - Wilshere
> 
> Arsh - RVP - Walcott​
> yeah...
> 
> if any new signings come in then we may be in luck.


is this your lineup vs Man United?

Gibbs will probably still be out.

Djourou probably won't start ahead of the capable Koscielny. Kos has been good thus far. 

Frimpong will be serving suspension, no?

Wilshere has yet to be cleared. But is favorable to return.

And Arshavin is in terrible form. (ie, start Ryo or AOC)

If this is your lineup vs someone else, then nevermind.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

This thread will explode if the gunners win. :no:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Cleverley oozes class. I've been drooling about him from what I've seen of him this season. His composure & quality on the ball is quite frightening at times. He's obviously going to get more attention playing at United. Hell there first three games have been on Sky, probably as many times a she featured for Wigan live on TV all last season.

The thought of him & Wilshere in centre midfield for us is very exciting to say the least. Get that boy called up now Fabio. Who else is there? The tried & tested failures/average players like Carrick or Barry. Wilshere's injured, Parker should be in but who else? Lampard? Right now who's in better form than Cleverley and he's the future like Wilshere.

We were an embarrassment at the World Cup with the supposed superstars that are Lampard & Gerrard for example, and we didn't even get to Euro 2008. Now's the time to give these kids a go. They can't do worse than the World Cup.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Nige. You bought a new CB.

any questions?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Yeah, i edited frimpong with ???, that's how bad it is. I thought Wenger said Djourou may be fit for Udinese, but Kosc may be out for 2 weeks if the injury is the same as last time he suffered a similar injury. Wilshere looks like he could start against Udinese.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



WWE_TNA said:


> This thread will explode if the gunners win. :no:


I'm sure the Gunners will be more than happy enough to get a draw.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Frimpong has a 3 game ban, don't he? Or is it just the 1 game?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

1 game domestic ban, two yellows.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

fuck sake. I forgot that Kos left hurt. Then Djorou left hurt. 

Pretty sure that we'll see...

RB - Sagna
CB - Miquel
CB - Vermaelen
LB - Jenkinson

Rooney to score 4.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Suq Madiq said:


> fuck sake. I forgot that Kos left hurt. Then Djorou left hurt.
> 
> Pretty sure that we'll see...
> 
> RB - Sagna
> CB - Miquel
> CB - Vermaelen
> LB - Jenkinson
> 
> Rooney to score 4.


Miquel looks decent enough, just imagine if verm was still out. Wilshere is probably key to be fit or ramsey really needs to shine for the arsenal.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Miquel. Dawson and Kaboul looked decent enough in the first half today, and we all saw what happened. 

fpalm

Don't get me wrong about Miquel's future, but in his second match ... he's going to have one hell of a test.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

This month has been horrendous. No players of note coming in, Nasri and Cesc leaving, drawing and losing a game. Massive injury and suspension crisis. UEFA banning Wenger from the sidelines for seemingly no reason but to make an example out of Arsenal and next up we have a huge game against Udinese then travel to Old Trafford for a day that is only going to end in despair.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

With all the suspensions & injuries do you guys literally have enough players for a starting lineup and subs bench?

Chezzer

Sagna - Miquel - Verma - Jenkinson

????

??? ????

Walcott RVP Arshaivn​
I Guess Ramsey could go into the middle but I mean Wilshere isn't cleared to play yet I believe and unless Nasri goes I guess you will be forced to play him again.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Suq Madiq said:


> Nige. You bought a new CB.
> 
> any questions?


Yeah, two actually. Was there meant to be a question mark at the end of the first line because we've not signed a centre back that I'm aware of?

Secondly, if not, who the hell have we signed then?

We need one. I hoped we'd go for Onouha. It's not just a centre back now though. Olsson's a far better winger and is wasted at left back and Salgado's past it now. He was good last year but he's been raped big style for three goals already this season out of the five we've conceded. I'd honestly do a better job than him at right back, plus I can fill in on the left too if need be.

We're supposed to be signing Ibsevic from Hoffenheim & Vukcevic from Sporting. We so need a central midfielder. Dunn's a legend but he needs to fuck off now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

we have to wait to see who gets hurt on Wednesday. :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> I'm 99.9% sure we will get beaten.
> 
> Probable line-up
> 
> Chezzer
> 
> Sagna - Verm - Djourou - Gibbs
> 
> ???
> Ramsey - Wilshere
> 
> Arsh - RVP - Walcott​
> yeah...
> 
> if any new signings come in then we may be in luck.
> 
> EGame is fair to say that side will get destroyed by United's first and second XI. But to say our strongest XI will get destroyed by their second XI is nonsense.


Replace ??? with Song and that is our strongest 11 though. 

2nd 11

Almunia

Jenkinson kocielny squillaci traore

frimpong 

diaby rosicky

lansbury chamakh AOC.

absolute pathetic 11.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Nige™ said:


> Yeah, two actually. Was there meant to be a question mark at the end of the first line because we've not signed a centre back that I'm aware of.
> 
> Secondly, if not, who the hell have we signed then?
> 
> We need one. I hoped we'd go for Onouha. It's not just a centre back now though. Olsson's a far better winger and is wasted at left back and Salgado's past it now. He was good last year but he's been raped big style for three goals already this season out of the five we've conceded. I'd honestly do a better job than him at right back, plus I can fill in on the left too if need be.
> 
> We're supposed to be signing Ibsevic from Hoffenheim & Vuckevic from Sporting. We so need a central midfielder. Dunn's a legend but he needs to fuck off now.


you call yourself a supporter ...

http://www.soccerbyives.net/soccer_by_ives/2011/08/mls-and-blackburn-agree-on-fee-for-john.html


----------



## T-C

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Quick question to united supporters... Would any of you miss Evra too much if we were to get rid right now?

To me he has just been downright poor for about a year and a half now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Suq Madiq said:


> we have to wait to see who gets hurt on Wednesday. :side:


*Touch wood* 

You guys just better not hope RVP & Verma don't go too. 

On the brightside I guess its good to know that you didn't have to face Liverpool, Man U, City & Chelsea back to back. Now that would have just been horrendous




Gunner14 said:


> Replace ??? with Song and that is our strongest 11 though.
> 
> 2nd 11
> 
> Almunia
> 
> Jenkinson kocielny squillaci traore
> 
> frimpong
> 
> diaby rosicky
> 
> lansbury chamakh AOC.
> 
> absolute pathetic 11.


Wow no disrespect but that's not even a top 10 squad let alone top 4 or 6


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



T-C said:


> Quick question to united supporters... Would any of you miss Evra too much if we were to get rid right now?
> 
> To me he has just been downright poor for about a year and a half now.


Last season he was wayyyy off his best, i thought he was decent tonight especially dealing with the speedy lennon.

He's a good character to have and at his best is brilliant unless we had a replacement ready to buy then yes i would miss him.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Suq Madiq said:


> you call yourself a supporter ...
> 
> http://www.soccerbyives.net/soccer_by_ives/2011/08/mls-and-blackburn-agree-on-fee-for-john.html


It's not been reported over here on Sky, BBC or on the Rovers site. I saw a rumour online but nothing more than that. I'll wait until it's official or confirmed by someone reputable.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

All this talk about how we're going to rip Arsenal to shreds scares the fucking hell out of me. It will be a tough game, always is.

As for Cleverley. He should be called up for England, in the first XI, be the primary playmaker and made captain. 

Seriously though, he's a class act. Have been calling him being a future star for years.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Wow no disrespect but that's not even a top 10 squad let alone top 4 or 6


None taken. Like i said 2 days ago we have 15 players in our 25 man squad who are not good enough to play for Arsenal.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Gunner14 said:


> None taken. Like i said 2 days ago we have 15 players in our 22 man squad who are not good enough to play for Arsenal.


Do you think it's mainly down to not buying enough or certain players not performing after a while, like arshavin for example when he first signed for you and had some great games scoring bags of goals.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



WWE_TNA said:


> Last season he was wayyyy off his best, i thought he was decent tonight especially dealing with the speedy lennon.
> 
> He's a good character to have and at his best is brilliant unless we had a replacement ready to buy then yes i would miss him.


Yea I thought he was ok tonight, but Lennon is the sort of winger who likes to run up blind allies all by himself.

I think Fabio will be pushing him for his place come the end of the season, even though Fabio is better at right back. Evra gets in good positions but his delivery is usually way below average and his defensive positioning has been shoddy for a while now.

You are right though he is a good character to have around and knows what it takes to wins titles, so that is something.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Nige™;10190849 said:


> It's not been reported over here on Sky, BBC or on the Rovers site. I saw a rumour online but nothing more than that. I'll wait until it's official or confirmed by someone reputable.


The FC Dallas confirmed he's in Greece sorting out his passport. Highly doubt he'd be doing that in the middle of the season. Unless some drastic happens, it's pretty much a done deal. 

But I suppose there's always a chance. We've all seen deals die at the last second before.

Anywho, assuming this goes through, he could be a nice signing at the beginning. But considering he's been playing since March in severe southern heat (avg dallas temp over the summer is like in the 90's Fahrenheit) I question how long he can hold up. He might be spent by December or January.

That said, at least he'll be in-form.



edit: Almunia as 2nd team GK? Wut.

Fabianski and Mannone are ahead of him.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Comparing De Rossi with DARREN FLETCHER? People saying CLEVERLEY should be called up? Carrick still being called up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bale is so overrated. Made a few good runs but is almost anonymous in most games these days.
> 
> Smalling and Jones both have big futures, top class. Jones thugging it up first half though today, without a yellow 8*D
> 
> @EGame. Massive hyperbole. Their second XI would not rip us to shreds. Their defence would be non existant at the moment and so would the middle of the park.


LOL, the comparison was an exaggeration, I know he's not close to De Rossi, who has been a world class star for years. However don't take anything away from Fletcher, who was unbelievably good in that season. He was like a different player, he was doing everything well and if not for Rooney could have been our POTY.

Already responded to the Cleverley stuff, of course he deserves a call up, but I want to see him play in Europe. Scott Parker has already tried and failed miserably in Europe with Chelsea. Now playing Championship football too and getting up there in years, I wouldn't be relying on him.

Agreed 100% on Bale. Makes me wonder how good Nani/Nasri/Silva would be considered if they were British.

We played a team with no midfield which tore you to shreds last season.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



WWE_TNA said:


> Do you think it's mainly down to not buying enough or certain players not performing after a while, like arshavin for example when he first signed for you and had some great games scoring bags of goals.


Lots of reasons. 

Lack of funds. Relying too much on youth. Overpaying youth and poor players in general. Selling players, not replacing them where we should be adding. Arsenal in this current state can't have 22 class players.

Diaby has potential but is lazy, Rosicky is experienced but never shows his talent. The same things run throughout the squad. The squad is very talented but the players never seem to show it, or only do rarely a few times a season.


When did you tear us to shreds? 1-0 in a very tight game and we BEAT you 1-0, comfortably with Ramsey bossing the game.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Arsenal are going to be in trouble if they lose on wednesday, the champions league is a bit draw for players, especially they class of player which arsenal require.

Hopefully Fergie sticks with the same team on sunday, perhaps bringing in Ferdinand instead of Evans if he is fit, and then fergie has to decide whether to stick with Welbeck, or bring hernandez back in


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> When did you tear us to shreds? 1-0 in a very tight game and we BEAT you 1-0, comfortably with Ramsey bossing the game.


FA Cup.

Da Silva's starting as wingers and O'Shea and Gibson in midfield.

Still dominated.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Oh, the FA Cup game? Barely remember it.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Oh, the FA Cup game? Barely remember it.












Twin win.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Jones and Smalling looks stars in the making. Loving how Smalling is capable at right back as well as CB, always good to have options and players competing for places instead of being guaranteed a spot. In some ways Evra having no challenger for his spot could explain his poor run of form, age will obviously be a factor in him not being able to make up for poor positional play like he could have done a couple of seasons back. I'd still keep him in the team because good players will always be able to regain their form and he has the experience of big games and how to win titles that is invaluable when working with a younger group of players. Hopefully Fabio in particular gets more game time in cup matches and the odd league game to continue his progress, Evra could be a great player to work with for Fabio in how to be a good attacking full back but still a reliable defender in the premier league.

Phil Jones's ability though for a 19 year old is staggering, I really think we have a future star in our hands now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Also i thought arry was gonna have a keegan or rafa like moment in the post match interview


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Might aswell join in.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



T-C said:


> Quick question to united supporters... Would any of you miss Evra too much if we were to get rid right now?
> 
> To me he has just been downright poor for about a year and a half now.


2 years ago him and Rooney were probably our only 2 world class players, maybe Ferdinand as well. last year he wasn't nearly at his best, this year he looks like he'll regain his top form. he's just excellent at getting forward and defending, he's a very good player and i'm confident he'll find his form again this season. he's still one of our better players.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'll join in too :


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



DR JUPES said:


> 2 years ago him and Rooney were probably our only 2 world class players


Erm, Vidic?

Evra has been pretty brutal since that horrible mistake against Munich, followed by the shambles of a world cup, he just never seemed to recover his great form.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Imogen's fave:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

God this could back fire for us united fans come sunday.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

naa Vidic can be a bit reckless,especially without Ferdinand. whereas Ferdinand is still Ferdinand if he plays with Vidic or not. same with Rooney and Evra.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



WWE_TNA said:


> God this could back fire for us united fans come sunday.


LOL, I really am bricking it. I fear a backlash in the worst way, reminds of the game at Anfield a few years ago were Liverpool were falling apart and United were going to put the final nail in the coffin. Yeah, we lost 2-0.

This time we're at home so I'm confident enough but no one is giving Arsenal a chance, which is crazy, because they're still Arsenal.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



DR JUPES said:


> naa Vidic can be a bit reckless,especially without Ferdinand. whereas Ferdinand is still Ferdinand if he plays with Vidic or not. same with Rooney and Evra.


Erm, Vidic was the guy who, without Ferdinand pretty much carried United to the clean sheets record a few years ago. He was the best in the world over the last few years and probably still is. He's immense.

Can be prone to errors against players with burning pace, notably that fucker Agbonlahor, but he's so dominant at everything else. In the PL, he's pretty much the ideal CB. I'd take him over Rio 10 times out of 10.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Berbarito said:


> LOL, I really am bricking it. I fear a backlash in the worst way, reminds of the game at Anfield a few years ago were Liverpool were falling apart and United were going to put the final nail in the coffin. Yeah, we lost 2-0.
> 
> This time we're at home so I'm confident enough but no one is giving Arsenal a chance, which is crazy, because they're still Arsenal.


I have learnt from my over confidence and cockyness, last year pool dicked city before the fa cup game with us and i thought we had it in the bag and then you know the rest.

And anfield has been terrible for us lately.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Berbarito said:


> Erm, Vidic was the guy who, without Ferdinand pretty much carried United to the clean sheets record a few years ago. He was the best in the world over the last few years and probably still is. He's immense.
> 
> Can be prone to errors against players with burning pace, notably that fucker Agbonlahor, but he's so dominant at everything else. In the PL, he's pretty much the ideal CB. I'd take him over Rio 10 times out of 10.


no way, Rio is the better player, Vidic is the harder player. i've noticed players like Evans play better with Rio than Vidic (although Smalling was better with Vidic). but its like with the United defence, it's always one attacks and one covers. being the sort of leader, Rio sweeps up and covers like Evans did today whereas Vidic is usually more aggressive with closing down etc like Jones did today. 

put it this way, when is Vidic more likely to be sent off? When Rio is there or when he isn't? But i wont argue that any further b/c i'm a massive Vidic fan.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

We have Swansea this weekend 8*D....


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Rio in his pomp is ridiculously good. Chelsea away in the champions league he just came back from layoff and put on a clinic.


Anyone other united fans worried about berba this season, i mean he isn't the greatest player from the bench and i find it hard picturing him in the starting 11 at the moment obviously things can change. Would anyone have taken the PSG offer?


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



DR JUPES said:


> no way, Rio is the better player, Vidic is the harder player. i've noticed players like Evans play better with Rio than Vidic (although Smalling was better with Vidic). but its like with the United defence, it's always one attacks and one covers. being the sort of leader, Rio sweeps up and covers like Evans did today whereas Vidic is usually more aggressive with closing down etc like Jones did today.
> 
> put it this way, when is Vidic more likely to be sent off? When Rio is there or when he isn't? But i wont argue that any further b/c i'm a massive Vidic fan.


Vidic is always the more likely guy to be sent off, he can be reckless, because he's aggressive. It also makes for him throwing himself in front of everything and making great last ditch tackles. I know Rio is the better ball player than Vidic, but I think Vidic is certainly the better defensive force. Guy is so dominant, physical players get nothing against him.

I love both two, but how anyone can put Vidic outside of the world class bracket is beyond me. He most certainly is.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'd say Vidic is the best defender in the world at the moment. But Pique is very close to overtaking him. Rio and Puyol struggling with injuries, Pepe is very good, but still behind the mentioned 4, John Terry is a great presence but slow. Lucio has lost all his pace, Nesta is about 35 and thats all I can recall immediately.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



WWE_TNA said:


> Rio in his pomp is ridiculously good. Chelsea away in the champions league he just came back from layoff and put on a clinic.
> 
> 
> Anyone other united fans worried about berba this season, i mean he isn't the greatest player from the bench and i find it hard picturing him in the starting 11 at the moment obviously things can change. Would anyone have taken the PSG offer?


I'm not worried about him in the sense that I don't see him being disruptive. He's never really had a problem sitting on the bench and seems to be a good pro in that sense. However he probably should move on, with Rooney, Hernandez and now Welbeck ahead of him it's tough to see where he's going to make an impact. Still would be an incredible option to have if those 3 got injured.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

That Anderson gif is just begging for a ''You mad?'' caption.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










SWAG


----------



## Medo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

*Great win for us today, what a great start of the season so far 

And Anderson just scored :shocked:*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Fuck United. They looked great. Anderson/Cleverly is actually looking good as a partnership. Anderson's doesn't seem the most natural playing a defensive role, but he'll probably grow into it. Looks very good when he surges forward, and Cleverly does seem ready for the prem. They weren't up against a great CM pairing, or even a CM pairing I thought I'd ever see Spurs field together, but they were good. Jones was class at the back, Young fits in perfectly, and Welbeck looked great after his goal. At least De Gea still looks a bit iffy. 8*D

Arsenal should be better in the middle than Spurs, and probably at the back too, even though Kaboul had a really good game. Probably be United 2-0, if Arsenal have Wilshere back.



Stringer said:


> England captain, Wilshere or Jones?


Jones. Wilshere has too much of a temper on him, whereas Jones seems to be a lot smarter. Both class players though obviously.



WWE_TNA said:


> Same with Martin Kelly if i'm honest, looks like a great player for the scouse and that young chelsea CM he looks the business.


Kelly's an interesting one. He's naturally a CB, but he looks really good at RB and could end up at international level there. Has great pace and the ability to run back and forth all day. Was solid defensively all game against Arsenal. I'm not sure where he'll end up playing, but he certainly looks a player for us for the future.

P.S. Love the sig, Berbarito. Too bad that fat cunt Rooney jumped on his back and put the dance on hold for a bit. I laughed when Anderson went back to it after Rooney dropped off him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

hey josh, looks who's bottom 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Went to rep him before, but I've repped too much over the past 24 hours. I only really rep over the weekends for the football. :\


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Berbs will still feature, Fergie wants him so he'll play.

DAT ANDO SWAG. Epic siggy Berbarito.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

With the U MAD? caption:


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



united_07 said:


> apparently its £40m for the 4 years, thats more than 16 of the premier league clubs get for their first team shirt sponser :lmao


:hmm: Is this the kind of deals we will see with UEFA financial fairplay active now?


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Thought the game last night really hit home how much of a luxury player Van der Vaart is. He'll get the odd goal and look lovely on MOTD, but I think his performances whenever I watch him pretty much explain why selling Modric would be suicide. 

United were irritatingly rather good, Spurs quite infuriatingly were absolute gash. Nice way to start your season, NAAAAAT. 

And Anderson needs to stop scoring.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

KME. <3


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



FX™ said:


> With the U MAD? caption:


:lmao



Jobbed_Out said:


> :hmm: Is this the kind of deals we will see with UEFA financial fairplay active now?


Probably. United making dem deals.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Wilshere is apparently out for 2 months :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Meh, not training but may be people just running away with it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

And it gets even worse :lmao. Seriously Arsenal can't catch a break right now


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Ferdinand looked a much better player than Vidic in the CL final. That being said, alongside Pique, i'd say Vidic is the best CB in the world. Ferdinand was arguably the best from about 07-09 though.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

just remembered seeing this










:lmao


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'd agree with that Seb. Tremendous partnership for the last what, 4 or 5 years? It's a shame Rio's been injured so much.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

really hope Phil Jones stays in the first 11, when ferdinand comes back next week, he has fitted in so well so quickly


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



King Kenny said:


> just remembered seeing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


John W, what a man. That he seems to legitimately care about the club and interacts with fans on twitter makes him very likable. Plus he gave Kenny money to spend. :side:


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Jones really impressed me, especially with the fact he's just 19. Wasn't expecting him to start straight away for United but injuries fell his way, and he took the opportunity. 

Same goes with Evans and Smalling. Wasn't a big Evans fan before this season but he looks to have come on leaps and bounds.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

^ where was John Henry? All I see is Gerrard ignoring Capello until Capello patted him on the back.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao Thought it was Henry because I saw the glasses. That makes more sense considering Capello was talking up Kelly after that match.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Eyesight botch.

Is this the thread to discuss League Cup etc, since there are games all week.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

They don't air the League Cup here to my knowledge, so no. :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

yes they do you muppet

also our league cup game is live on foxsports 1, thursday morning, 4:45am (coverage starts at 4:30am), wewt.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Surprising, considering we didn't get our FA Cup match against United last season.

lmao @ the timeslot. Not watching considering I have uni at 10.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



united_07 said:


> really hope Phil Jones stays in the first 11, when ferdinand comes back next week, he has fitted in so well so quickly


Kid has a serious engine on him. United have done well getting him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

How much have they spent on this new team? They developed like 3 players.

De Gea - 18 mil(?)

Smalling - 10 mil

Jones - 16.5 mil

Fabio, Rafael - developed (?)

Cleverley - developed

Anderson - 25 mil :lmao

Nani - 20 million

Young - 16 mil

Rooney - 25 million

Welbeck - Developed

Total - 130 million or there abouts.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



BkB Hulk said:


> Surprising, considering we didn't get our FA Cup match against United last season.
> 
> lmao @ the timeslot. Not watching considering I have uni at 10.


We don't get FA Cup games on the foxsports channel. They're on SETANTA sports, which you pay for.

carling cup matches air on foxsports though. i have uni at 1 on thursday so i'll consider it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Good to know we get the useless competition for free. 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> How much have they spent on this new team? They developed like 3 players.
> 
> De Gea - 18 mil(?)
> 
> Smalling - 10 mil
> 
> Jones - 16.5 mil
> 
> Fabio, Rafael - developed (?)
> 
> Cleverley - developed
> 
> Anderson - 25 mil :lmao
> 
> Nani - 20 million
> 
> Young - 16 mil
> 
> Rooney - 25 million
> 
> Welbeck - Developed
> 
> Total - 130 million or there abouts.


Man U Spends money and gets titles.

Man City Speneds money and got a title last year 

Chelsea - Speneds money and also gets titles. 

Seriously if we win a title this year and Arsenal still don't spend money I worry for you guys.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

we're going to take the triple: carling cup, FA cup and the CHARITY SHIELD.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

arsenal develop players for other clubs.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

they poach players, then develop them, then sell them to other clubs.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> How much have they spent on this new team? They developed like 3 players.
> 
> De Gea - 18 mil(?)
> 
> Smalling - 10 mil
> 
> Jones - 16.5 mil
> 
> Fabio, Rafael - developed (?)
> 
> Cleverley - developed
> 
> Anderson - 25 mil :lmao
> 
> Nani - 20 million
> 
> Young - 16 mil
> 
> Rooney - 25 million
> 
> Welbeck - Developed
> 
> Total - 130 million or there abouts.


evans was playing yesterday, he came though the youth system. Also i would argue that since Smalling has arrived at United he has developed significantly as a player, he was nowhere near this good at Fulham, and apparently at the time Fulham were extremely happy with the price they got for him, as they didnt believe he would become such a good player.
Also Nani has developed so much as a player in the years he has played at united. You can say that players were bought, but you cant say united didnt further develop the players.

Also i dont think anyone can say for definite how much anderson cost. Porto announced £25m, but they are likely to inflate the price to please fans, the BBC, and other news outlets, claimed that the combined fee for both Nani and Anderson was £30m


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

130 million spent on a very young side. Add in the other senior players and the figure is staggering for such a debt ridden club. Whether Anderson's fee is not right or not even decreasing it still makes it a lot of money to spend.

At least we do it the right way and spend the money we actually earn and are sensible. Liverpool winning an FA or a Carling Cup won't justify the money they have spent either, so I'm not in the least bit worried.

In fact, looking at it. United have spent their money more wisely on that squad than what Liverpool have. Liverpool have spent a lot on average players, but United have built a team at least.

@United 07, I meant players brought through. The players you bought were always talented, although yes you have made them much better players they always showed they could be quality.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

maybe wenger is a wheeler n dealer


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> 130 million spent on a very young side. Add in the other senior players and the figure is staggering for such a debt ridden club. Whether Anderson's fee is not right or not even decreasing it still makes it a lot of money to spend.
> 
> *At least we do it the right way and spend the money we actually earn and are sensible*. Liverpool winning an FA or a Carling Cup won't justify the money they have spent either, so I'm not in the least bit worried.


yeah and look how many trophies you've got in recent years


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

if we win the fa cup and carling cup it'd be great. you might go onto an 8th year without trophies.

and yeah 15-16 million chamberlain is sensible. need experience/defence sorted/cb etc, buy AOC.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Yes, look at how many trophies we have won. It shows you need to go into a shit load of debt and spend stupid amounts to be successful. Justifying stupid amounts of money being spent and putting the club at risk is stupid.

Liverpool could go 6 years without a trophy, thought about that? 8*D


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



> yeah and look how many trophies you've got in recent years


Oh yeah, well at least our keeper doesn't look like a stick figure


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Yes, look at how many trophies we have won. It shows you need to go into a shit load of debt and spend stupid amounts to be successful. Justifying stupid amounts of money being spent and putting the club at risk is stupid.
> 
> Liverpool could go 6 years without a trophy, thought about that? 8*D


Whats the point in having an overly health bank balance when you don't have much to show for it? like I said if we spent big and actually win a trophy you guys have no excuse not to spend money. If we don't win anything then you can carry on using it for now.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

People act like 6 years without a trophy is a disaster. I urge you to read this:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2025700/Gary-Neville-Arsenal-fans-shouldnt-criticise-Arsene-Wenger.html

By GARY NEVILLE.


When the Ems was built most fans were braced for a dry spell, not surprising but disappointing.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

pretty sure you posted that last week


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

6 Years in this day and age for a team who is constantly in title races is bad. You can make the case for City because they had no real hope of winning much until their Sheik came in. With Liverpool now we have just dropped off big time since 2009 and so have had to rebuild up again. Even last year Arsenal was clear top and in the Carling Cup final and they gave both away. We haven't been in a final since 2007


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Bananas said:


> Oh yeah, well at least our keeper doesn't look like a stick figure


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao at that ^


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I didn't post that last week, Overrated did. Sorry if you are feeling depressed over having NEVER won the Premier League.

8*D 8*D 8*D











:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

2nd most successful club in English history son 8*D (Damn you united )


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

And history is exactly where it will stay 

Not as bad as the Sunderland fan who was bragging to me about beating us 9-1 over a century ago :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

big shit, you all post the same anyway.

not my fault you're depressed about never winning a champions league trophy

(@stringer)


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Looks like we are in the Anfield libary


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> And history is exactly where it will stay
> 
> *Not as bad as the Sunderland fan who was bragging to me about beating us 9-1 over a century ago :lmao*



Quality :lmao


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I like when Everton fans go on about how long it has been since Liverpool have won a trophy. They don't see the irony at all, either.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

i like mancini's promise to be more attacking. we should kill teams on the counter tbh


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Where does Caicedo fit into all of this?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

ask the lokomotiv moscow manager


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Citeh will run shit if they keep attacking all season. They are strong EVERYWHERE except from LB, but even Clichy is only 25 and very experienced in the PL.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

do clichy and nasri count as home grown players? like trained in england home grown?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Clichy does, Nasri doesn't I think.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Kiz said:


> do clichy and nasri count as home grown players? like trained in england home grown?


You have to have trained in England for more than 3 years before the age of 21.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

i know the rule.

clichy is, nasri isn't. thought he joined earlier than 08.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Just heard some of Lukaku's press conference on SSN. That is one smart kid there. His head is screwed on for sure.

He says that he is here to train and learn from all the experienced players around him first. I hope we will still see a lot of him this season though. A 30 minute cameo against Norwich this weekend would be quality.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Joel said:


> Just heard some of Lukaku's press conference on SSN. That is one smart kid there. His head is screwed on for sure.
> 
> He says that he is here to train and learn from all the experienced players around him first. I hope we will still see a lot of him this season though. A 30 minute cameo against Norwich this weekend would be quality.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

IT'S A DISGRACE!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










:lmao 

I felt so bad for him, but it was so hilarious at the same time.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Remember that game vividly. Ballack's reaction to the CLEAR penalty is unforgettable. Robbed.

Worth it for SS response after though when they played the incident again and didn't censor it and Keyes was saying "YOU CANNOT ACT LIKE THAT." :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










Glad that fellar turned down pool and the gunners.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Chelsea had two good appeals turned down. But Ballack's shot straight into Eto'o's arm wasn't a clear pen. 50/50 at best.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Remember that game vividly. Ballack's reaction to the CLEAR penalty is unforgettable. Robbed.












8*D

Edit: I just noticed, look at the end of the gif where Ballack suddenly calms down :lmao.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Villa vs Hereford is the headline link on the bbc page (The League Cup section)!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

^ :lmao Ballack reaction.

I just thought United offered Jones more wages?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I just love that look Ovrebo gives Ballack before running away, utterly priceless. I marked, even though I wanted Chelsea to win that match...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*






































:lmao


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



FX™;10196526 said:


>


God I love that man. The great thing is his eyes are looking absolutely the wrong way to sell the dummy, just looks crazy. :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Berbarito said:


> God I love that man.


Role model would have enjoyed that.







18 seconds, faptastic.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Kiz said:


> :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Nothing beats the 

"CREATE OWN TROPHY

LOSE IT ANYWAY"


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Silent Alarm said:


> 8*D
> 
> Edit: I just noticed, look at the end of the gif where Ballack suddenly calms down :lmao.


Collina, Webb, Ovrebo. Why is it that the best refs are always bald?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

7 years ago

Lehman
Lauren - Sol - Toure - Cole
Freddy - Paddy V - Gilbeto - Pires
Bergkamp - Henry.

Scary how a team has fallen so much since that 11.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Nothing beats the
> 
> "CREATE OWN TROPHY
> 
> LOSE IT ANYWAY"












This goes okay for the current spending.

edit - fuck it, this wins.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

oh my god @ 120 years 6 years. CANT BREATHE


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



BkB Hulk said:


> edit - fuck it, this wins.


:lmao. Like Stringer said Nothing beats "Create own trophy lose it anyway" But this one is bloody epic.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Somebody should make a caption of the goals we've scored so far in the PL. Can't score? We'll score own goals.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> ^ :lmao Ballack reaction.
> 
> I just thought United offered Jones more wages?


not according to one report



> “[Arsenal] were prepared to offer bigger wages than United. Jones chose United because of north-west connection and footballing reasons. Wenger did all he could”.


find it quite funny that united's potential back 4, in the future, have all turned down arsenal, in jones, smalling, rafael and fabio


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










weiner


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



WWE_TNA said:


> 7 years ago
> 
> Lehman
> Lauren - Sol - Toure - Cole
> Freddy - Paddy V - Gilbeto - Pires
> Bergkamp - Henry.
> 
> Scary how a team has fallen so much since that 11.


Yeah, although that team was probably the best in PL history.



united_07 said:


> not according to one report
> 
> 
> 
> find it quite funny that united's potential back 4, in the future, have all turned down arsenal, in jones, smalling, rafael and fabio


Rafael and Fabio both admitted they would have gone to Arsenal but for their mother being adamant that they couldn't "loop Fluminese out of contract negotiations"

You offered more money for Smalling than us, for what then looked like nothing more than a good player.

8*D

We did the same to you with Ramsey, who ripped you a new one last year


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

It's amazing to think that today, not a single Arsenal player would be good enough to break into that side of 03/04. Even the more underrated guys like Lauren and Gilberto were so damn good.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

From the current side RVP is probably the only guy who could make the first team back in 03/04


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Not many players in the whole of the PL could break into that team. Perfect balance, even if individuals weren't the greatest. Vidic would get in ahead of Lauren but everyone else would still rape the PL today on 03/04 form. Cesc would have though, Vieira and Cesc *faints*

Rooney could probably get in aswell somewhere.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Remember that game vividly. Ballack's reaction to the CLEAR penalty is unforgettable. Robbed.


I get another chance to post this:






Thanks.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Not many players in the whole of the PL could break into that team. Perfect balance, even if individuals weren't the greatest. Vidic would get in ahead of Lauren but everyone else would still rape the PL today on 03/04 form. Cesc would have though, Vieira and Cesc *faints*
> 
> Rooney could probably get in aswell somewhere.


thats a hell of a team

........

what happened?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Chain Gang solider said:


> From the current side RVP is probably the only guy who could make the first team back in 03/04


Nah. Bergkamp + Henry is untouchable. 

Unless you mean squad not strongest 11 then yeah V.Persie over Wiltord. Sad times. Shows what happens when you stop focusing on your 1st team.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*









"What a Fucking goal" insert glaswegian accent.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Gunner14 said:


> Nah. Bergkamp + Henry is untouchable.
> 
> Unless you mean squad not strongest 11 then yeah V.Persie over Wiltord. Sad times. Shows what happens when you stop focusing on your 1st team.


Not saying he would 100% make it but I would say from your current side he would be the only one who would literally stand a chance of making it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

giggs hasnt been that happy since imogen


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Seb said:


> I get another chance to post this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


:lmao



Chain Gang solider said:


> Not saying he would 100% make it but I would say from your current side he would be the only one who would literally stand a chance of making it.


I'd quite fancy Sagna at RB, but Keown was a very good player.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Wilshere could be out for up to a month. Injury setback, apparently. OH JOY.

Rosicky, Djourou, and Traore are back, tho. :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



FX™ said:


>


:lmao his face.

Hope Jol is preparing his side for a pasting on Sunday after the long trip home from the Ukraine.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

That Ando GIF reminds me of one of my favourite tricks I did from back in the day. When recieving a slow moving pass, I'd do a massive air swing with my left, starting a swinging motion, letting the ball run through to my right, which I used to flick the ball up, finish the 360 and then volley. I never made decent connection, but I'm all for the show baby


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

im waiting for anderson to pull out this trick again, i think he did it once in a united shirt but i cant find it on youtube


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

poor anderson, only got a bag of tricks to justify that price tag.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> poor anderson, only got a bag of tricks to justify that price tag.


he embarrassed fabregas with those tricks though 8*D











but seriously i do think if anderson keeps his confidence high and gets a regular place in the starting 11 he will go from strength to strength


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



united_07 said:


> he embarrassed fabregas with those tricks though 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously i do think if anderson keeps his confidence high and gets a regular place in the starting 11 he will go from strength to strength


And Fitness :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

For srs, I heard a respected United blogger say he would take Anderson over Cesc.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

dem bloggers.

I just ignore any blogs to do with us, always a crock of shite.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Bloggers lol.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Hope all of the Prem sides lose tonight, actually fancy Brighton against Sunderland.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Bit strange having newcastle cup game on a thursday.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> Hope all of the Prem sides lose tonight, *actually fancy Brighton against Sunderland.*


You aren't the only one. I did totally forget the game though. Team seems strong enough, even if we aren't starting an out and out striker. But yeah, I can see us being turned over. Meh, only the Carling Cup


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Mackail-Smith to bury Sunderland 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Pretty sad that not many prem teams and fans want their team to do well in a cup and possibly win it.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

^ (Y) Quite sad, I'd love to win this competition though.



WWE_TNA said:


> Bit strange having newcastle cup game on a thursday.


Yeah, that's Sky for you. Always have small sides on at home to massive clubs :side:



Shepard said:


> You aren't the only one. I did totally forget the game though. Team seems strong enough, even if we aren't starting an out and out striker. But yeah, I can see us being turned over. Meh, only the Carling Cup


No strikers? Thought this would be the perfect chance to start Wickham.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Come on Donny knock leeds out.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

After 5 years without a trophy Carling Cup > Nothing. Not the best thing to win but I'd be happier with that than nothing at all.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'd still have the CC. A big squad will win it though, probably Citeh unless they come up against us where we will play our first XI against their second, which will still be pretty good.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> ^ (Y) Quite sad, I'd love to win this competition though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's Sky for you. Always have small sides on at home to massive clubs :side:
> 
> 
> 
> No strikers? Thought this would be the perfect chance to start Wickham.


Or Dong. Those two and Gyan all make the bench though for some reason. And it's not like I wouldn't want to win the cup, it's just not my priority as a fan. Ideally I'd like us to become established as a top 10 team. Besides, look at last years winners 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I see the CC final been between 2 of the big 4 or 5 this season. all except for the arse seem to have big squads and enough quality to rotate.

Pool/United would be pretty sweet.


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Would like to see us mount a decent challenge for the Carling Cup this year too, United always try and win it so it can't be considered particularly Mickey Mouse, and we don't have European football to concentrate on, so I expect progress in both domestic cup competitions this year.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao:lmao:lmao Kammy on skysports. Such a legend


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



KME said:


> Would like to see us mount a decent challenge for the Carling Cup this year too, United always try and win it so it can't be considered particularly Mickey Mouse, and we don't have European football to concentrate on, so I expect progress in both domestic cup competitions this year.


We try to win if the kids get us through to the quarters/semis, then it becomes a priority.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Arsenal squad to face Udinese:
Wojciech Szczesny
Lukasz Fabianski
Carl Jenkinson
Bacary Sagna
Thomas Vermaelen
Johan Djourou
Armand Traore
Ignasi Miquel
Andrey Arshavin
Emmanuel Frimpong
Gervinho
Aaron Ramsey
Alex Song
Theo Walcott
Tomas Rosicky
Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain
Marouane Chamakh
Robin van Persie


Feeling confident. Very confident. 3-0 Arsenal. Message sent.

WE AINT THE FUCKERS TO MESS WITH.


(unless you have money. then we'll take it for our top players)


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Joel said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Joel said:


>


Lol'd hard.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Leicester are getting buried.

Aw I thought Senderos was going to call Barton a **** there, that clip is disappointing.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










Two very attractive men right there. Brighton starting the second half well, but we seem to have been better. Vaughan's been running shit for us, nice to see.

Oh and Wickham's finally on, took your time Brucey


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Joel said:


>


I'm crying. Legit. The look on his face after saying it is quality. Sort of not knowing what they were laughing at followed by the realisation of what he said. Superb.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Fucking hell Norwich. 3-0 down to MK Dons. And they're at home too


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> *I'm crying.* Legit. The look on his face after saying it is quality. Sort of not knowing what they were laughing at followed by the realisation of what he said. Superb.


It's not tomorrow night yet. 

Listening to the Villa game on local radio, the commentary is mongol level. Better than Alan Green tho obviously.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Alan Green is the biggest troll around. Such a cunt that only says things to wind people up.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Joey Barton.

He'll come in your face. is perfect for a meme.

edit: in all caps though obv. Have Sunderland lost yet?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Gotta love cup upsets norwich, swansea, qpr all losing no suprise all 3 just came up and key for them is to survive.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

*OUSMANE DABO*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Apparently United watching some 15 year old playing for wycombe tonight. Jordan Ibe


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Only watching them because Fergie is a paedo.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> edit: in all caps though obv. Have Sunderland lost yet?


Extra time, apparently it's been end to end. Not ideal really


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Mackail-Smith to bury Sunderland 8*D




Hang on Seagulls.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I thought I'd also reiterate my psychic ability 8*D 

Sorry Shep :lmao



JimmyWangYang said:


> Mackail-Smith to bury Sunderland 8*D


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Fucksake. Bring on the Brighton reps if this keeps up


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

"You have given out too much reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."  I get to see Mackail-Smith though cheers JWY (Y)

Time to call for Mrs Doubtfire's head?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Some fans I know have been calling for it for a while now, I don't see the point yet. Give him till the end of September I guess. He's improved us a hell of a lot since he came in and we've been slowly moving up the table.

Besides, other than the obvious MON, who would replace him?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

"A replacement you say?"










"I'm your man."


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> "You have given out too much reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."  I get to see Mackail-Smith though cheers JWY (Y)
> 
> Time to call for Mrs Doubtfire's head?


Its alright I gave Shep an even bigger picture of him 8*D


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao he is well liked by our fans I guess 8*D That might change if we got him though



JimmyWangYang said:


> Its alright I gave Shep an even bigger picture of him


I gave what I deemed to be a fitting response Jimmy, don't worry


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Who the hell are these 4 guys :lmao?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










Should use this as your sig, Shep. Come to think of it that reminds me of the sig bet :hmm:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> Should use this as your sig, Shep. Come to think of it that reminds me of the sig bet :hmm:


Sigbet? Whatever could you mean


dammit, thought you forgot


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao I had forgot, literally just remembered when I thought about sigs. Agent Bruce is just too good for superimposing his face on stuff.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

He really is. The Queen one was pure gold, I'd gladly sig any of those 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I will miss your Red signature


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Shepard said:


> He really is. The Queen one was pure gold, I'd gladly sig any of those 8*D


 Go with either/or, Mrs Doubtfire and the Queen both amuse me to no end. Might have to resize, idk what the sig limits are.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

steveaustinBSR Steve Austin
by SamoaJoe
Fighting, shooting, beatings at baseball and football games...utterly ridiculous and stupid. People are killing live sporting events. Dumb.


Austin needs to watch more football, nothing new.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> Go with either/or, Mrs Doubtfire and the Queen both amuse me to no end. Might have to resize, idk what the sig limits are.


I went for Doubtfire since cba to find the queen. Gave a nice reference to his team tonight too. No strikers starting, nice 



Joel said:


> I will miss your Red signature


We all will. Since Bulk took down his I'd rightfully taken my spot as best sig owner here. Damn sigbets


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

MACKAIL SMITH repped for Shep.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Here is a nice recent picture straight off the BBC website, look how sad all the Sunderland fans look 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Shepard said:


> I went for Doubtfire since cba to find the queen. Gave a nice reference to his team tonight too. No strikers starting, nice
> 
> 
> 
> We all will. Since Bulk took down his I'd rightfully taken my spot as best sig owner here. Damn sigbets


(Y) 

Buy 11 players. Still play no strikers.

You can retake your rightful place as greatest sig owner at the weekend (though it's currently my favourite) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srdMh-J6TzA&feature=youtu.be

"You're gonna miss". Puts it top corner.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

o look Gunner14 mentions how Arsenal over using Wilshere is going to make him injury prone. What a surprise Wilshere suffers injury set back.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Chain Gang solider said:


> After 5 years without a trophy Carling Cup > Nothing. Not the best thing to win but I'd be happier with that than nothing at all.


Cant agree. we've been in thew 2006 final countless CC semi finals. Last years final. Never given a shit about any CC game. Honestly the difference between winning the carling cup and winning nothing is so minute its not even worth it to me. All its good for is a couple of cheap tickets.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Gunner14 said:


> Cant agree. we've been in thew 2006 final countless CC semi finals. Last years final. Never given a shit about any CC game. Honestly the difference between winning the carling cup and winning nothing is so minute its not even worth it to me. All its good for is a couple of cheap tickets.


I disagree, but I guess Arsenal fans have the League and Champions league in mind (or at least they did). Anyway, even though I was really young, I remember Savo's goal in the 1996 final against Leeds. And I've seen videos of both Villa's 1994 and 96 successes, both are really good times. Wembley packed out, great atmosphere.

You had Mark Bosnich in amazing form for the semi-final of 1994 and Dalian Atkinson doing some crazy dribbles in that cup run. Look at the Man Utd team Villa faced in the final:

Les Sealey
Paul Parker
Steve Bruce 
Gary Pallister
Denis Irwin
Andrei Kanchelskis
Roy Keane
Paul Ince
Ryan Giggs 
Eric Cantona
Mark Hughes

That's not a mickey mouse team! 

In the 1996 final you had Savo Milosevic, the butt of many jokes during the season hit an absolute screamer into the top corner and then Ian Taylor, boyhood Villa fan and Holte End regular score a superb volley and run right up to the Villa fans. Overall, well worth it. And Yorke scored of course.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Gunner14 said:


> o look Gunner14 mentions how Arsenal over using Wilshere is going to make him injury prone. What a surprise Wilshere suffers injury set back.


We really need to listen to this football intellectual more, people.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

sigh.

everyone is different. messi started appearing 50 times a season at age 21, and he's been fine.

ryan giggs had 100 caps before he turned 20.

like i said, there is no formula to injuries. everyone is different.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I play 30 games a season aged 22 whilst still being pissed from the two nights previously. No clue what the fuss is. Back in the old days they used to drink their own intoxicated piss at half time before each having a quick go on their manager's wife. Wilshere has it easy.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao @ dismissing the Carling Cup. Gunner you really are a muppet. Sure it's not as important as the EPL/Champs League/FA Cup, but a trophy is a trophy and Arsenal need something bad, that could've easily inspired the team to go on and win the bigger prizes like it did with Man Utd when we won it in 05/06 after not having won anything the previous year.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

He's probably still just hurting over the last match they had in the cup 8*D


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Beaten by Birmingham :lmao.

Only Arsenal.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Renegade™ said:


> Beaten by Birmingham :lmao.
> 
> Only Arsenal.


6 odd years without a trophy.
Get to Carling Cup final.
Birmingham fighting relegation.
Arsenal destined to win.
Result...


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Fuck you.

Arsenal bashers


----------



## elo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

On the topic of Arsenal bashing;

http://freepdfhosting.com/63b0f51bee.pdf

Sorry if it's been posted, but what a gem.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Sell class players.

Buy unknown French teenagers.

THE MASTER PLAN.


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










Lichaj is the MAN. I really hope he breaks through here, rate him highly.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

cant believe arsenal fans say the carling cup isnt important.

losing the final of it last time basically lost them the premier league.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



nate_h said:


> Lichaj is the MAN. I really hope he breaks through here, rate him highly.


rate him highly, as well. 

has a great match vs spurs, then a poor match vs citeh ... and that was it. houiller sends him off on loan.

he should be the left or right back of the future for Aston Villa.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



BkB Hulk said:


> Surprising, considering we didn't get our FA Cup match against United last season.
> 
> lmao @ the timeslot. Not watching considering I have uni at 10.





King Kenny said:


> We don't get FA Cup games on the foxsports channel. *They're on SETANTA sports, which you pay for.*
> 
> carling cup matches air on foxsports though. i have uni at 1 on thursday so i'll consider it.



It's worth getting to be honest, the amount of Football they have makes it value for money. I think I pay around 12.99 a month.


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Im sorry just had to post to say how much im loving the new title


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> poor anderson, only got a bag of tricks to justify that price tag.


Two goals in his last 3 PL games. CAN YOU SAY TOP SCORER???


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

no but aguero can


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

As is Super Shane Long


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'd be happy with us winning the CC this season. Heck, I'd think a double would be masterclass--FA Cup and Carling Cup double, I mean. :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Kiz said:


> cant believe arsenal fans say the carling cup isnt important.
> 
> losing the final of it last time basically lost them the premier league.


Not even close. Having a poor squad with no depth was more important than the CC final.
Even before the CC final we were on a terrible run of form.



Suq Madiq said:


> sigh.
> 
> everyone is different. messi started appearing 50 times a season at age 21, and he's been fine.
> 
> ryan giggs had 100 caps before he turned 20.
> 
> like i said, there is no formula to injuries. everyone is different.


21 is not 19. There actually is a formula its all about how the body develops. Some people are fully grown at 18 other are not. On bodies like jack's that are still developing they cannot handle playing all the time and need slow nurturing. So when you look at someone as tiny as Wilshere you know he's not going to be able to take it. Cesc mark 2 no hamstrings by 24.



Renegade™ said:


> :lmao @ dismissing the Carling Cup. Gunner you really are a muppet. Sure it's not as important as the EPL/Champs League/FA Cup, but a trophy is a trophy and Arsenal need something bad, that could've easily inspired the team to go on and win the bigger prizes like it did with Man Utd when we won it in 05/06 after not having won anything the previous year.


Could have. But still doesnt change the fact its lack of importance means i couldnt care less about winning it. If we had a season last year where we only won the carling cup id still want Wengers head on a pike outside the emirates for destroying our squad.



JimmyWangYang said:


> He's probably still just hurting over the last match they had in the cup 8*D


Ye i was that hurt when the match kicked off rather than go to it for free or sit at home and watch it i went to KFC because i didnt give a fuck.



Razor King said:


> I'd be happy with us winning the CC this season. Heck, I'd think a double would be masterclass--FA Cup and Carling Cup double, I mean. :side:


Mate we cant even win the emirates cup or create a goal scoring opportunity at home to Liverpool. We aren't winning a trophy.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Gunner14 said:


> Not even close. Having a poor squad with no depth was more important than the CC final.
> Even before the CC final we were on a terrible run of form.


Losing the CC final was the reason. We didn't have a terrible run of form, we had the 4-4 against Newcastle, but otherwise we were on very good form in the league going on an unbeaten run in the league AND we just beat Barcelona.



Gunner14 said:


> Could have. But still doesnt change the fact its lack of importance means i couldnt care less about winning it. If we had a season last year where we only won the carling cup *id still want Wengers head on a pike outside the emirates for destroying our squad.*


:lmao :lmao :lmao



Gunner14 said:


> Ye i was that hurt when the match kicked off rather than go to it for free or sit at home and watch it i went to KFC because i didnt give a fuck.


The sheer passion of not watching your club in a cup final is admirable.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Losing the CC final was the reason. We didn't have a terrible run of form, we had the 4-4 against Newcastle, but otherwise we were on very good form in the league going on an unbeaten run in the league AND we just beat Barcelona.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> The sheer passion of not watching your club in a cup final is admirable.


05 Sat Barclays Premier League	A Newcastle United 4 4 
12 Sat Barclays Premier League	H Wolverhampton W. 2 0 
16 Wed UEFA Champions League	H FC Barcelona 2 1 
20 Sun The FA Cup	A Leyton Orient 1 1 
23 Wed	 Barclays Premier League	H Stoke City 1 0	

yeah epic. The scrappy win against wolves. The collapse at newcastle and the embarrasment at leyton orient were particular highlights in the warm up for the final.

see 2004 see 2011. Yeah our squads still awesome. Get you're head out of Wengers ass and actually look at whats in our 1st team.

Thanks the Zinger meal was worth it. If it was something important like a 3rd round tie of the FA Cup id have cared.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Really excited about the Carling Cup game with Exeter for some reason. We've sent a really strong squad, so hopefully we'll get a few goals. Full squad is: Enrique, Meireles, Suarez, Carroll, Maxi, Henderson, Kuyt, Downing, Spearing, Wilson, Carra, Reina, Adam, Sterling, Doni, Shelvey, Skrtel, Flanagan.

I'd play:

*Doni

Flanagan - Kelly - Skrtel - Enrique

Maxi - Spearing - Henderson - Downing

Meireles

Carroll​*
Strong team but allows the likes of Reina, Agger, Adam, Lucas and Suarez to be rested.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Whose everyone's choice to get booted out first? 

My moneys on Steve Bruce. He's a decent guy, but I think he's probably reached his level. Not sure he's the man to get them to that next level. Hope he proves me wrong though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Whose everyone's choice to get booted out first?
> 
> My moneys on Steve Bruce. He's a decent guy, but I think he's probably reached his level. Not sure he's the man to get them to that next level. Hope he proves me wrong though.


Steve Kean, what with their poor start and their new owners


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

B-b-but Steve Kean signed a four-year deal with a promise of Champions League football at Ewood in a few seasons


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

moyes to tell the everton board to gagf


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Whose everyone's choice to get booted out first?
> 
> My moneys on Steve Bruce. He's a decent guy, but I think he's probably reached his level. Not sure he's the man to get them to that next level. Hope he proves me wrong though.


Since Steve Kean has somehow fooled the idiots in charge that he knows anything about football I'll agree with you. Hope Brucey stays too, since they'll never beat us with him in charge and you can quote me on that.

Strangely enough a lot of the others look safe, but you never know in football.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Moyes should tell Everton to shove it and tell Levy to sack Harry so that he can manage Spurs. Levy would love a manager that doesn't waste a fuckload of money.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



MMN said:


> Moyes should tell Everton to shove it and tell Levy to sack Harry so that he can manage Spurs. Levy would love a manager that doesn't waste a fuckload of money.


But Arry is a wheeler dealer.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Kean first to drop.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



WWE_TNA said:


> But Arry is a wheeler dealer.


'Arry is a mug that spent £15m on Keane, even though Robbie had proven himself to be a sack of shit, then proceeded to not play him after realising he was as shit as everyone else already knew. He also spent decent amounts of money on shit players like Kaboul, Hutton, Bassong and Chimbonda.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> Since Steve Kean has somehow fooled the idiots in charge that he knows anything about football I'll agree with you. Hope Brucey stays too, since they'll never beat us with him in charge and you can quote me on that.
> 
> Strangely enough a lot of the others look safe, but you never know in football.


I agree, he's useless. Nobody is more under-qualified as a manager since perhaps Southgate.

I suppose they want a yes-man for their little toy. He also has links with some sports management group that they supposedly have a stake in. 

I agree with the other posts on Moyesy. It's criminal he's wasting his best years propping up a stagnating club. If he had 30mill right now, he'd be mounting title challenges/Champions league QF. You can tell he's reaching breaking point, so it won't last that much longer.



MMN said:


> 'Arry is a mug that spent £15m on Keane, even though Robbie had proven himself to be a sack of shit, then proceeded to not play him after realising he was as shit as everyone else already knew. He also spent decent amounts of money on shit players like Kaboul, Hutton, Bassong and Chimbonda.



Spurs is the only club that hasn't gone into administration after 'Arry's reigns. Spurs are lucky they've got such a sensible chairman.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

If Villa go on a bad run then McLeish is fucked since the fans already hate him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Frimpong has been called into the England u-21 squad, i seem to recall an arsenal fan saying he already stated that he wanted to play for Ghana, anyone know?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Moyes either has to much loyalty or not enough ambition.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



united_07 said:


> Frimpong has been called into the England u-21 squad, i seem to recall an arsenal fan saying he already stated that he wanted to play for Ghana, anyone know?


I said that. He does want to play for Ghana "If Ghana calls me, I will personally ride my own bicycle from England to Ghana." he said that in febuary. Can he accept the call up and still play for Ghana?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Kelly, Flanagan, Wisdom, Henderson and Shelvey are all in the latest England Under 21s squad. LFC running the U21s!


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



MMN said:


> Kelly, Flanagan, Wisdom, Henderson and Shelvey are all in the latest England Under 21s squad. LFC running the U21s!


We are going to loose then


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



WWE_TNA said:


> Moyes either has to much loyalty or not enough ambition.


Educated guess is he's waiting for Fergie or Wenger to cop it.




MMN said:


> If Villa go on a bad run then McLeish is fucked since the fans already hate him.


Yeah he's got no excuses tbh. Villa got an easy fixture list for the start of the season. A lot depends on if the youngsters step up under him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










Keano with a young Welbeck


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



WWE_TNA said:


> Moyes either has to much loyalty or not enough ambition.


Or no opportunities. Has any bigger team ever offered him a chance?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> Or no opportunities. Has any bigger team ever offered him a chance?


Villa wanted him were he would have had more backing funds wise and celtic wanted him he would have won what 2 trophies a year?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Overrated said:


> We are going to loose then


Nah, there's not that much Arsenal influence on the squad.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Next Scotland manager?


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

People will laugh at saying Villa would of been a good move for Moyes, but it would of. Basically the same stature, but more money/stadiums better/better owner

Although having said that we've cut back alot now, MON really fucked us up fincancially. Prick.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



nate_h said:


> People will laugh at saying Villa would of been a good move for Moyes, but it would of. Basically the same stature, but more money/stadiums better/better owner
> 
> Although having said that we've cut back alot now, MON really fucked us up fincancially. Prick.


I agree Villa would have been a good move for him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



united_07 said:


> Frimpong has been called into the England u-21 squad, i seem to recall an arsenal fan saying he already stated that he wanted to play for Ghana, anyone know?


yep, really can't see him playing for the senior squad, wish he would though. no ACON to deal with and England gets a future star.

lolhenderson called up after a shocking u21 tournament, better not be starting although it's understandable that he will be going. JONJO called up? for srs?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Dan Gosling called up :hmm: How about letting him play for us first plz.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Next Scotland manager?


:side: Next Sunderland Manager.


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Shelvey was very impressive whenever he appeared for us last season, unlucky to not get on the scoresheet a couple of times. Bit of a shame we have such a strong side tonight, so he's not getting any minutes. And Henderson deserves to be there, he had one bad tournement, but at least he played rather than pulling out, despite having a whole season as first choice for his club, and knowing his big move was just round the corner. Also, pretty much everyone was shit for England aside from Jones and Smalling, wasn't impressed by anyone but them.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










Ross Barkley lads, absolutely supreme talent, only 17 years old, watch out for him this season, our only good player against QPR, played brilliantly again today (and by the way, that's my old school in the background of that picture).

Future England star.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Barkley is the only positive at the moment for Everton.

Surprised you aren't crying in your room throwing darts at a picture of Kenwright though 8*D SSN keep destroying them saying, Everton still the only club not to make a signing.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



EFC Bronco said:


> Ross Barkley lads, absolutely supreme talent, only 17 years old, watch out for him this season, our only good player against QPR, played brilliantly again today (and by the way, that's my old school in the background of that picture).
> 
> Future England star.


what with everton's current financial situation, how long till he'll be sold?. I saw he has been called up to the u-21s, if he makes an impact this season there will be clubs sniffing around him next summer


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



EFC Bronco said:


> Ross Barkley lads, absolutely supreme talent, only 17 years old, watch out for him this season, our only good player against QPR, played brilliantly again today (and by the way, that's my old school in the background of that picture).
> 
> Future England star.


Once a blue, always a blue.

If he's as good as you say, it'll have the same outcome.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Frimpong's tweet:

England 21s? Isit true Ghana paaa 3den 


Not sure what this means.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

And people still consider footballers unintellectual eh...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Yeah he sounds retarded but I really want to know what the fuck he actually means here. paaa 3den? 

CODE WORD: EDEN (hazard :side

Is he going to play for Ghana or what? If he plays for England LOL at Rodwell's chances of getting the DMF spot for the future.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Chances are it's Ghanian slang

Edit 

Also he looks kinda gay in his twitter pic tbh :lmao


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Barkley is the only positive at the moment for Everton.
> 
> *Surprised you aren't crying in your room throwing darts at a picture of Kenwright though *8*D SSN keep destroying them saying, Everton still the only club not to make a signing.


And what exactly makes you think I'm not? 



united_07 said:


> what with everton's current financial situation, how long till he'll be sold?. I saw he has been called up to the u-21s, if he makes an impact this season there will be clubs sniffing around him next summer


I've got a horrible feeling in my gut he'll be gone before the end of the window.



Magsimus said:


> Once a blue, always a blue.
> 
> If he's as good as you say, it'll have the same outcome.


Probably right


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










Frimpong should play for Ghana so he can pick up DEM DANCE MOVES 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










can he get more boss?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Shepard said:


> Frimpong should play for Ghana so he can pick up DEM DANCE MOVES 8*D


Shame that's the only thing Asa's good at 

If it even is him, can't tell.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> Shame that's the only thing Asa's good at
> 
> If it even is him, can't tell.


Yeah, its the other dancing no 3 for Ghana 8*D

And he's pretty good at scoring with his balls , shame I can't find a video of it though



Stringer said:


> can he get more boss?





Shepard said:


>


If Frimpong picked up the Ghana dance I'd mark


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Brb just watching Mackail-Smith masterclass on BBC one.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Hold your tongue till after Scunny, might come back to bite you on the arse ala Stevenage


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> Shame that's the only thing Asa's good at
> 
> If it even is him, can't tell.


It is him.....i think.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I've just realised Leighton Baines is also Rivers Cuomo, lead singer of Weezer.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

^^ LUL Awesome


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Szczesny > De Gea.

Tell me I'm lying, WF.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Reina > Szczesny > De Gea.

Debate Over


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Suq Madiq said:


> Szczesny > De Gea.
> 
> Tell me I'm lying, WF.


Szczesny >>>>>> Krul >>>>>>>>> Mignolet >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Bruce Grobbelaar >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Tim Flowers >>>>>>>>>>>>>> De Gea.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

old man Reina? He'll need a cane, soon enough.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Even with a Cane he will still boss the box better than the other two :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Taibi > De Gea.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

if you squint your eyes, it's almost like Diora Baird is blowing Szczesny. LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Can't wait for the Wolves game now. It'll be tough.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Berbarito said:


>


8*D Bruce, i know who needs to be in goal on Saturday.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



EFC Bronco said:


> Ross Barkley lads, absolutely supreme talent, only 17 years old, watch out for him this season, our only good player against QPR, played brilliantly again today (and by the way, that's my old school in the background of that picture).
> 
> Future England star.


His haircut on the weekend was awful though. 8*D


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Just hope Gary Gardner gets a chance this year after his injury. Craigs brother but potentially much much better. Rafa wanted him at Liverpool then tried again at Inter, Fergie enquired once I think for United as well. Got a serious injury a season or so back and that stalled him but at the time him and Wilshere were considered two of the top prospects for England in midfield


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



BkB Hulk said:


> His haircut on the weekend was awful though. 8*D


good lord I know, he always had it shaven in school, don't know what possessed him to change it!


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

My Liverpool friend went to school with Baxter, whatever happened to him? Reserves?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

[wrong thread]


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



nate_h said:


> Just hope Gary Gardner gets a chance this year after his injury. Craigs brother but potentially much much better. Rafa wanted him at Liverpool then tried again at Inter, Fergie enquired once I think for United as well. Got a serious injury a season or so back and that stalled him but at the time him and Wilshere were considered two of the top prospects for England in midfield


I haven't seen him since his injury, but if he goes back to anything like he was, he'll be a lot better than Craig. His and Wilshere being mentioned together is justified, he's a great prospect. Would love to see him get a bit of PL experience this season.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



BBC News said:


> Manchester United manager Sir Alex Ferguson has agreed to lift his ban on talking to the BBC.
> Ferguson began his boycott of the broadcaster in 2004 after it made allegations against his son, Jason, in a TV documentary.
> A statement said: "Sir Alex and the BBC have put behind them the difficulties which led to Sir Alex feeling unable to appear on BBC programmes."
> United's next game is against Arsenal at Old Trafford on Sunday.
> The joint statement, released on Thursday, follows a meeting between Sir Alex and the BBC's director general, Mark Thompson, and BBC North director Peter Salmon.
> It added: "The issues have been resolved to the satisfaction of both parties."Sir Alex will now make himself available to the BBC for Match of the Day, Radio 5 live and other outlets as agreed."No further comment will be made by either party on this issue."



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14664803.stm



Good to hear I guess. Never thought he'd actually talk to the BBC again


----------



## Shock

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Berbarito said:


>


Don't forget that John O'Shea > Luis Figo too.

DAT NUTMEG


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Cristiano Ronaldo got nutmegged against Exeter, if it counts for anything. 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Shepard said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14664803.stm
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear I guess. Never thought he'd actually talk to the BBC again


They'll probably piss him off on Sunday and he'll boycot again.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

My favourite nutmeg ever was Redondo on Henning Berg 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Berbarito said:


>


I lold.

Srs, if I could choose between him and Chezzer I would keep Chezzers.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> I lold.
> 
> Srs, if I could choose between him and Chezzer I would keep Chezzers.


wait till de Gea has half a season in the premier league, then it would be fair to compare. People would have picked de Gea last year when he was at atletico, you cant judge a goalkeeper on a couple of mistakes in his first few matches in a new league.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

SCUNTHORPE are winning.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Joel said:


> They'll probably piss him off on Sunday and he'll boycot again.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

The best bit about that video is that he couldn't sound anymore Cockney if he tried.



Stringer said:


> Srs, if I could choose between him and Chezzer I would keep Chezzers.


Couldn't help but laugh at this.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Taibi > De Gea.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Szczęsny has been fantastic since he made his debut, and arguably the player who single handedly made us qualify for Europe. De Gea needs to bulk up and quick, not intimidating at all. 

De Gea has made 3 bad mistakes so far, so on current form it's more than fair to say I would rather have Szczęsny. He has made the defence more rigid and commands his area much better than what we have had for years, and that is just under a year of playing for Arsenal, and is developing every game.


Gotta love Newcastle fans.

"It's over the wall, just like the mackems, it's over the wall" - just superb. :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Szczęsny has been fantastic since he made his debut, and arguably the player who single handedly made us qualify for Europe. De Gea needs to bulk up and quick, not intimidating at all.
> 
> De Gea has made 3 bad mistakes so far, so on current form it's more than fair to say I would rather have Szczęsny. He has made the defence more rigid and commands his area much better than what we have had for years, and that is just under a year of playing for Arsenal, and is developing every game.


he has only made 2 bad mistakes, one against city and one against west brom


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

And that shocker where he dropped the ball (after a cross came in?) and Tottenham hit the post, arguably a worse mistake than the Community Shield one.

I have no doubts he will be a top keeper in time but if I was a United fan, for these next few months I wouldn't feel confident with him in goal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> And that shocker where he dropped the ball (after a cross came in?) and Tottenham hit the post, arguably a worse mistake than the Community Shield one.
> 
> I have no doubts he will be a top keeper in time but if I was a United fan, for these next few months I wouldn't feel confident with him in goal.


i'd hardly say it was a huge mistake, there was a couple of players jumping for it at the same time, and it didnt result in goal


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

he's played less than 5 games this season, if you watched athletico for the last couple of seasons you'd know his class


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

England is a totally different ball game for keepers. Whenever I seen him for Atletico I have been very impressed, mainly with his technical abilities, but I still wouldn't feel confident in him. He looked shaky against Tottenham at times and they were embarassing in trying to test him. Stoke and games of that ilk will be very tough for him with balls coming into the box all the time.

Again, I feel he will be a top keeper.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Shock said:


>


:lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

this is still the best from harry, 'No wonder he's in the fackin' reserves' :lmao


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*






Nothing De Gea's done so far rivals that one. Koscielny was so obviously going to get the ball he didn't need to come out. Still I'd rather have Chesney over De Gea right now and probably down the line too. He's been able to handle the physicality of the Premiership from day one. De Gea looks like a big girl's blouse atm.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Both should share the blame. Chezzers could have easily scooped that one up, lack of communication, for De Gea, there was just nothing, ball rolled under him at minimal fault for the defenders. Still, that was a mistake on Chezzer's part too.

De Gea doesn't seem to be a presence at all, I'm more worried about that than shot stopping. He looks nervous every time the ball comes into the box. If he continues to make mistakes I fear for him in coming weeks.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Can't blame Koscielny for that. His eyes are on the ball and he was always going to get it. Chesney could see that and still went for it. If he shouted for it and Koscielny still went for it, fair enough but as a defender in that position, under pressure in the area you have to clear it like he was going to.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Nige™ said:


>


I love you for posting this, first thing I thought of when Sczesny was mentioned.

I will never get tired of watching this video, i've watched it about 50000 times, and it's still great.

Plus there were worse keepers out there. Here's my example, another video I can never get tired of watching.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Massimo Taibi best keeper that ever lived no one comes close.



Me sunday night.........i hope


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

i've given de gea shit as a joke, but he will get good. he's only 20 and has had to deal with the pressure of the tag of being a top keeper already, after 1 good season at atletico. he'll come good.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

For all this conversation about who's better than De Gea (a lot of people tbf), you lot sure are talking about the wrong guy.










Look at him standing in front of goal, another job well done. Would take him over De Gea any day of the week.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Evo said:


> For all this conversation about who's better than De Gea (a lot of people tbf), you lot sure are talking about the wrong guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at him standing in front of goal, another job well done. Would take him over De Gea any day of the week.


Made one of the most crucial saves at the World Cup. De Gea can't claim the same.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



> he's played less than 5 games this season, if you watched athletico for the last couple of seasons you'd know his class


If you actually knew the name of the team he previously played for you wouldn't look like a twat 8*D


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



united_07 said:


> this is still the best from harry, 'No wonder he's in the fackin' reserves' :lmao


Beat me to it!


----------



## elo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Take us top again Mick!


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



elo said:


> Take us top again Mick!


HESKEY will derail that dream.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'm at Creamfields this weekend so will miss the Villa/Wolves and United/Arsenal matches. 

I really hope we do one over on Wolves, cos I'm going Creamfields with 3 Wolves fans so whilst I'd love to give them a bit of stick, if we lost, it'd be unbearable. Plus, we have got quite an easy start to the season, so it'd be nice to pick up a lot of points as soon as possible to make me feel a bit more comfortable about this year. 

Would like to see a good performance from N'Zogbia too, since he hasn't shown too much yet.

(Hopeful) prediction 2-0 Villa, Bent & a defender with the goals.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Bananas said:


> If you actually knew the name of the team he previously played for you wouldn't look like a twat 8*D


The fuck are you on about?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

he's alluding to the fact that de gea played for atletico, not athletico.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

It's not really an issue making the mistake of saying "athletico" when the Spanish word Atletico is so close to the English word Athletic.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Fergie might be in trouble again, just said in his press conference 'The FA treat us like shit' :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao What a prick. FA are his best friends.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> :lmao What a prick. FA are his best friends.


This.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

He wants more magical minutes from nowhere in the derby again.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Rush said:


> he's alluding to the fact that de gea played for atletico, not athletico.


There's only one team that's pronounced Athletico in English, and that's Atlético Madrid, i.e. the team that de Gea played for. The other team is Athletic, as in Bilbao. What a fucking pointless piece of nit-picking that's wrong anyway.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

best friends?? the FA chairman is the ex city chairman

heres a good article

http://therepublikofmancunia.com/fa-target-united-7-reasons-why-whelan-is-wrong/


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Can't believe United fans make things out that others are corrupt, when if anyone is corrupt it is more than likely United.

FA should have banned Rooney for 3 games last year with dat elbow, but it went unpunished. If Song, rightly gets punished for stamping then so should Rooney for being a thug.

The FA are inconsistent but they are equally as harsh on others.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Can't believe United fans make things out that others are corrupt, *when if anyone is corrupt it is more than likely United.*
> 
> FA should have banned Rooney for 3 games last year with dat elbow, but it went unpunished. If Song, rightly gets punished for stamping then so should Rooney for being a thug.
> 
> The FA are inconsistent but they are equally as harsh on others.












There was numerous gifs I could have used there, but I went with that one.

I don't think many United fans actually think the FA are corrupt (the ones that do, probably wear tinfoil hats...), we just think the FA are a pack of bastards.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Howard Webb. That is all.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Howard Webb. That is all.


Wait, do you actually think there's corruption in favour of United with Howard Webb being the lackey of the FA? Are you just trollin' for a laugh or being serious? I'm not sure whether I should use the laughing smiley or not.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'm not saying the FA are corrupt and favourable to United, but Webb most definitely is. Laughable decisions whenever you play Liverpool.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

And do you think we pay Howard or does he do it on his own, for the love of the club? He is a fan afterall.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Silent Alarm said:


>


I hate Ashley Cole


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

i'd put it down her throat. repeatedly


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

So fit. 

Unlike Howard Webb, can't work out if he's just a tit who gets everything wrong when we play United, or if he's just in love with them, the latter would make sense since all his wrong decisions in those matches go their way. I don't believe the whole corruption bollocks, but Howard could make me a believer.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



King Kenny said:


>


Rooney's new hair is growing quickly.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



BkB Hulk said:


> Rooney's new hair is growing quickly.


:lmao

Arsene Wenger on the £6m Gary Cahill bid in his press conference - "First of all, I would like to say tha number is wrong"

One of the journos - "It's less."

*laughs*

Wenger - "You know me quite well!"

:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

lol journos.

Bolton really aren't in a position to negotiate if a 10 million offer comes in, unless their club is run by people who are oblivious to business.

93 million pounds of debt, they simply cannot allow him to leave on a free next summer, they might as well get as much as they can for him, no-one will pay 17 million as he isn't worth it, and he's on the last year of his contract.

Unless they want to repeat what happened to Elmander they have to accept a slightly bigger bid.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

SUCCESSFUL PASSES IN FINAL THIRD (2010-11 PL SEASON)

1. Nasri - 601
2. Malouda - 593
3. Fabregas - 548
4. Silva - 530
5. Modric - 528
6. Wilshere - 527
7. Arteta - 499
8. K Davies - 499
9. Murphy - 483
10. Adam - 465

Pretty bad for Arsenal, 3 players in the top 6 and they've lost two of them.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> lol journos.
> 
> Bolton really aren't in a position to negotiate if a 10 million offer comes in, unless their club is run by people who are oblivious to business.
> 
> 93 million pounds of debt, they simply cannot allow him to leave on a free next summer, they might as well get as much as they can for him, no-one will pay 17 million as he isn't worth it, and he's on the last year of his contract.
> 
> Unless they want to repeat what happened to Elmander they have to accept a slightly bigger bid.


Not really. They can think that with Cahill they can finish higher in the league with 5 days left of the window they can hold onto him untill January then collect the same £10M and have time to find a suitable replacement. When the league has £750k per place it would be more worthwhile for them to hold on to him till January unless they can find an buy a replacement before accepting any bid.

Cahill also has expressed no desire to leave so there is nothing to suggest he will pull a Nasri and want to leave he could easily sign a new deal at the end of the window as he has always mentioned how happy he is at Bolton.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Seb said:


> SUCCESSFUL PASSES IN FINAL THIRD (2010-11 PL SEASON)
> 
> 1. Nasri - 601
> 2. Malouda - 593
> 3. Fabregas - 548
> 4. Silva - 530
> 5. Modric - 528
> 6. Wilshere - 527
> 7. Arteta - 499
> 8. K Davies - 499
> 9. Murphy - 483
> 10. Adam - 465
> 
> Pretty bad for Arsenal, 3 players in the top 6 and they've lost two of them.


Pretty bad for Arsenal nearly 2000 worth of passes in the final 3rd of the pitch last year and we only managed to score 72 goals.

72 is a very good return from 38 just when you consider how many games we drew failing to turn that much possesion from 3 players in the final 3rd into goals really does highlight how easy we are to defend against.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Passes in the final 3rd really isn't that important, as was displayed last year for Arsenal. Most are pass forward, then back, then forward. Hardly any penetration.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

That can't be right, Malouda has NO SKILLZ~!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Malouda's top class, lol at people linking him with a move away just because Mata came in.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

i cant remember anyone saying malouda was crap


----------



## haribo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Yeah, Kalou's the awful one. 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Kiz said:


> i cant remember anyone saying malouda was crap





haribo said:


> Yeah, Kalou's the awful one. 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Ideal teams for this week anybody? I'm hoping for:

Reina
Kelly---Carragher---Agger---Enrique
------------Adam---Lucas-----------
Kuyt------------------------Downing
------------SUAREZ-----------------
--------------Carroll--------------​
Hendo to come off the bench and provide some real energy late.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

*Mignolet
O'Shea-Ferdinand-Brown-Richardson
Larsson-Gardner-Cattermole-Vaughan
Sessegnon
Gyan​*
_Subs: Westwood, Bramble, Ji, Wickham, Colback, Elmohamady, Liang_

I doubt Brucey will drop start Vaughan out wide though, and probably keep Larsson on the left with Elmo out right; but I want to see more of Vaughan and think he deserves a chance. That and Larsson's shit on the left.

Should be enough to see off Swansea though, hopefully once we start putting away the ridiculous amount of chances we're making we can gain form.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

*HILARIO
Bosingwa - Ivanovic - Terry - Cole
Mikel
Ramires - Lampard
Anelka - Drogba - Malouda*​
MATA to come on after 60. Can't wait till this game is out of the way - STURRIDGE will be back. Modric too :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I just want to see Silva, Nasri, Johnson, Tevez and Aguero on the same pitch.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

^ You're gonna have to wait until Mancini is gone then.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

lol at Johnson being mentioned in the same breath as the other 4. 

According to Daily Telegraph Chelsea may make a 40 million pound offer. Apparently the two clubs' valuations are way out and I really can't see Modric moving now.

Would be a fantastic signing though, definitely the last piece in the jigsaw.


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

He's not on the same level but he's fucking quality and should start more games, I think a lot of City fans are under that impression



BkB Hulk said:


> Ideal teams for this week anybody? I'm hoping for:
> 
> Reina
> Kelly---Carragher---Agger---Enrique
> ------------Adam---Lucas-----------
> Kuyt------------------------Downing
> ------------SUAREZ-----------------
> --------------Carroll--------------​
> Hendo to come off the bench and provide some real energy late.


I'd be surprised if that's not the team, with Lucas and Kelly getting a rest against Exeter despite us putting out a strong team I think they're guaranteed starters. Agger will obviously come straight back in, same story with Enrique and Downing. I do think Henderson will get a rest, allowing Kuyt to start again but Kuyt wasn't overly impressive against Arsenal, so maybe Kenny will stick with Henderson, dropping him might give his confidence a dip. He's trying too hard at the moment, so it's a judgement call as to weather he needs to sit one out from the start, or keep playing every game. Kuyt's usually very good against Bolton too, so maybe that will make Kenny's mind up. Alternatively, maybe Maxi might get a start on the right, he was good in midweek and is the only one of our right sided midfielders to not start a league game yet. Carroll's goal in midweek should ensure he starts, but I think we will have to start worrying if the hoofs keep coming. Luckily I think Kelly and Enrique are less likely to play the kind of pointless balls up to him that Flanagan was guilty of against Exeter. If Adam plays a few less hollywood balls, it should be fine. Lucas will keep it simple, Downing is a pure crosser, Luis always tries to be as creative as possible whenever he has the ball. Quite looking forward to this game, would be nice to get off the mark at Anfield, but Bolton are rarely easy.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

johnson would walk into the arsenal lineup. want more starts


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Shepard said:


> *Mignolet
> O'Shea-Ferdinand-Brown-Richardson
> Larsson-Gardner-Cattermole-Vaughan
> Sessegnon
> Gyan​*
> _Subs: Westwood, Bramble, Ji, Wickham, Cattermole, Elmohamady, Liang_
> 
> I doubt Brucey will drop start Vaughan out wide though, and probably keep Larsson on the left with Elmo out right; but I want to see more of Vaughan and think he deserves a chance. That and Larsson's shit on the left.
> 
> Should be enough to see off Swansea though, hopefully once we start putting away the ridiculous amount of chances we're making we can gain form.


2 Clattermoles :hmm: a sign of a coming apocalypse.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> 2 Clattermoles :hmm: a sign of a coming apocalypse.



Definitely meant for one of them to be a Colback, oh well


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I am fully behind Mancini not starting him. He stood out last year in a non attacking team and when he came on he attacked. He makes good runs on the wing and can beat his man but there really isn't much to him at all. He never passes to the right man, whenever he gets in-to a good position he tries to beat 2 or 3 players and fails, whereas he could have passed the ball out to Silva or another central player, overrated. Impact sub is how he should be used.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> I am fully behind Mancini not starting him. He stood out last year in a non attacking team and when he came on he attacked. He makes good runs on the wing and can beat his man but there really isn't much to him at all.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

he would still walk into the arsenal lineup


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

No, ineffective starter - Walcott isn't that good but has more to his game than Johnson. Walcott is great whenever our tactics are suited to a break away and has developed a lot in the last year with his finishing. +he has done it at the very top level, whereas Johnson barely gets a game at City.

Even if he did start he would get found out just like Bale has, one dimensional player. Luckily, City have much better players there.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Shepard said:


> Definitely meant for one of them to be a Colback, oh well


Wouldn't be as good as 2 Ameobi's anyway


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Eh, I like Sammy. Friend of mine went to school with him so I've said hi to him once or twice. Seems a decent bloke


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Johnson is quality. Obviously not as good as the other four, but definitely a lot better than Walcott. Walcott is about as one dimensional as it gets.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Got pace, can beat his man, can score. He isn't even played in the right position. Walcott gets way too much stick from the press, built up to be the saviour of England but was never going to be, so the press have a field day whenever he underperforms. Johnson is the other end of the spectrum and is vastly overrrated, the media like to think he is great, but he never plays which shows Mancini has no faith in hm whatsoever to be a top player.

He needs to stop listening to the media who proclaim him as shit and just get on with his attacking game. The media even complained when he scored a hat-trick at the start of 09/10, saying he doesn't have a "footballing brain", which is another stupid statement that doesn't mean anything.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog/2011/aug/21/arsenal-formation-theo-walcott-pleat

That's a good article and summed up his performance against Liverpool, Walcott was a class act against Udinese and has showed me more than Johnson ever has. 

Walcott is a good player who is still developing (just 22) and just needs to connect all of his attributes consistently to become great.

He made 28 apps in the league last year scoring 9 and setting up 7. Directly involved in 16 goals in 28 apps really isn't that bad. Johnson has made 47 apps for City in his career and scored 5, even if those are subs how can you say he is better than Walcott?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

or it could be that he's pushed out by better players.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

You were lacking creativity last year, Mancini still didn't start him. This was without the competition there is this year.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I've not seen much from walcott to believe he'll be a top notch player on the wing, although i'm intrigued to see what'd happen if he got a decent run as a striker.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Yeah, he'll never be a top player on the wing, he can beat his man, but that's as inconsistent as his crossing.

I'd like to try him in a 4-2-2-1-1, just behind RVP. RVP will come good with another player directly behind him or RVP himself behind someone else. Playing 2 up front and Walcott behind is also another option we should consider, but that would be sacrificing another holding player.

Unless Wilshere gets a partner, it's time to throw out 4-3-3. We can still be mobile in a narrow formation.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

5pm Saturday kick-offs can fuck off. I don't finish work till 7


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



MMN said:


> 5pm Saturday kick-offs can fuck off. I don't finish work till 7


Tell me about it, I start work at 6. Looking through the fixture list though, it doesn't look like any have been announced for Villa yet.

Still, don't like missing football every week.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Liverpool play Bolton at home tomorrow and it's live on Sky (which is awesome because I have Sky but not ESPN) but I can't watch it because I have work. Fucking cunts.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I have both, but that's one of the main reasons I forced my mum to get us a V+ box. As long as I can avoid the scores at work, I'll record and watch it when I get back. 

Avoiding the scores isn't hard either, most of the workers at our pub are female and don't follow football.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

If you have all of the Sky Sports package, you can get 3 months of ESPN for FREE and then only pay £9 a month as opposed to £12 that others have to pay if they don't have the full Sky Sports package.











:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> If you have all of the Sky Sports package, you can get 3 months of ESPN for FREE and then only pay £9 a month as opposed to £12 that others have to pay if they don't have the full Sky Sports package.


Or you can ask for just Sky Sports and be accidentally given ESPN, ESPN Classic, ESPN America & ESPN HD for free! That's what happened to us anyway.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



MMN said:


> 5pm Saturday kick-offs can fuck off. I don't finish work till 7


I think it's 2:30AM that it starts here. Safe to say I don't have work. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



MMN said:


> 5pm Saturday kick-offs can fuck off. I don't finish work till 7


5pm. you poor bastard


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> If you have all of the Sky Sports package, you can get 3 months of ESPN for FREE and then only pay £9 a month as opposed to £12 that others have to pay if they don't have the full Sky Sports package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao wonder how long till someone reps me with that. He scored again last night too, bastard


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> You were lacking creativity last year, Mancini still didn't start him. This was without the competition there is this year.


you mean when we were playing 3 holding midfielders? we were lacking creativity because mancini didnt want to play creatively. he wanted to get a point, 3 if lucky


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Kiz said:


> 5pm. you poor bastard


I don't get it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

we get the matches usually at 1am


----------



## Vader

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

The aussies have games at the middle of the night.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> If you have all of the Sky Sports package, you can get 3 months of ESPN for FREE and then only pay £9 a month as opposed to £12 that others have to pay if they don't have the full Sky Sports package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao brilliant. I know what my next sig's gonna be.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Kiz said:


> we get the matches usually at 1am


support an a-league team then


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> :lmao brilliant. I know what my next sig's gonna be.


8*D Check your CP Magsimus and don't rep me that image....


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



JakeC_91 said:


> 8*D Check your CP Magsimus and don't rep me that image....


Exactly the same pic by you and Shep, creative guys 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Seb said:


> support an a-league team then


i do, mighty ADELAIDE UNITED. VIDOSIC.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> Exactly the same pic by you and Shep, creative guys 8*D


We Sunderland fans think alike 8*D


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> Exactly the same pic by you and Shep, creative guys 8*D


I found it and probably repped it first, so I get points for originality 8*D



Kiz said:


> i do, mighty ADELAIDE UNITED. VIDOSIC.


CENTRAL COAST MARINERS WOO


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Shepard said:


> I found it and probably repped it first, so I get points for originality 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> CENTRAL COAST MARINERS WOO


I found it off his twitter and had no knowledge of you repping him with the image 8*D.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Games are pretty convenient for me to watch so long as they're on weekends or maybe some Wednesdays.

6:30am-2:00pm is usually the range of times that games come on for me. Have never had to wake up earlier than 6:30am for a Chelsea game, earliest I've ever woken up for any game is 5:30am, and that was a World Cup match.

Pretty convenient for me overall.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Football really should be 3pm on a Saturday, I think we had about 2 matches at 3pm last season from August-January 1st which was beyond a joke. 5.30pm kick off or later are also a massive pain in the arse to get back from, especially if you've got a 3-4 hour train back. I recall only just making the last train home from an away game at Boro a few years back and that was at like 8pm. Didn't get back home till gone 1am.

Sunday football in general is awful in person, especially the midday/1.30pm kick offs. The amount of decent atmospheres in those games can be counted on one hand, just isn't as exciting as a Saturday afternoon game. And 12pm kick offs should be outlawed.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Magsimus, did you like the picture I repped you with the other day? (I think it was you, unless there is another Newcastle fan )

I currently have to look at this every time I check my user cp, thanks to Silent Alarm


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Evo said:


> Games are pretty convenient for me to watch so long as they're on weekends or maybe some Wednesdays.
> 
> 6:30am-2:00pm is usually the range of times that games come on for me. Have never had to wake up earlier than 6:30am for a Chelsea game, earliest I've ever woken up for any game is 5:30am, and that was a World Cup match.
> 
> Pretty convenient for me overall.


Was in Atlanta last April. I remember on the Saturday I woke up around 7:30 and turned the TV on to ESPN and West vs Man United were just about to kick off.

Thought that was pretty awesome.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



MMN said:


> Magsimus, did you like the picture I repped you with the other day? (I think it was you, unless there is another Newcastle fan )
> 
> I currently have to look at this every time I check my user cp, thanks to Silent Alarm


Wasn't me


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> Wasn't me


Your inbox love comes from me and Shepard.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



MMN said:


> Magsimus, did you like the picture I repped you with the other day? (I think it was you, unless there is another Newcastle fan )
> 
> I currently have to look at this every time I check my user cp, thanks to Silent Alarm


You shouldn't have reminded me of Arshavin, you set yourself up :side:. Little shit practically sealed the league for us.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Going to put a cheeky accumulator on all of this weekends games. Predictions?

*Villa* v Wolves
Wigan v QPR - DRAW
Blackburn v *Everton*
*Chelsea* v Norwich
Swansea v *Sunderland*
*Liverpool* v Bolton
Newcastle v *Fulham*
Tottenham v *Man City*
WBA v *Stoke*
*Man Utd* v Arsenal


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



ßen said:


> Going to put a cheeky accumulator on all of this weekends games. Predictions?
> 
> *Villa* v Wolves
> Wigan v QPR - DRAW
> Blackburn v *Everton*
> *Chelsea* v Norwich
> Swansea v *Sunderland*
> *Liverpool* v Bolton
> Newcastle v *Fulham*
> Tottenham v *Man City*
> WBA v *Stoke*
> *Man Utd* v Arsenal


Fulham, Everton will both let you down.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I haven't put a bet on yet. That was just my initial thoughts from looking down the fixture list.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

All I'll say is don't fucking bet on Everton. They cost me a 75 quid accumulator last week when I was sure they'd beat QPR, bastards :no:

As for my accumulators I pick 2/3 matches from each league and usually wait till I'm in the betting shop and judge it there


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



ßen said:


> I haven't put a bet on yet. That was just my initial thoughts from looking down the fixture list.


fulham and Everton away's are a no no. Between the 2 of them they picked up 7 away wins.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Shepard said:


> As for my accumulators I pick 2/3 matches from each league and usually wait till I'm in the betting shop and judge it there


Might give that a try. Usually just go down the Premier League list and mindlessly pick knowing that around 40 mins in everything will be going perfect, then at 60 mins I'll get about 1 right.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

OBV Norwich to make a Wigan out of Chelsea 8-0. 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

''Erm...Cesc said it as well.'' What a pathetic little scrote. He's a good player but Arsenal shouldn't mourn the loss of someone like that too much. ''Cesc said it too!'' Jesus....


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Nasri comes across as a right prick.

Probably cause he is one.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

What an utter prick. 

Enjoy the poznan.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



> New Manchester City signing Samir Nasri has taken a swipe at Manchester United, insisting he never wanted to join the league champions.













lol nasri


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Well Nasri is right, he has a bigger chance at winning something now.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

More chance of picking medals up sitting on the bench. Like Redknapp said, if it was a footballing decision he would have joined United and played first team and won trophies.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

League Cup draw soon. Away tie please, Away tie please, Away tie please, Away tie please, Away tie please.



(draws some shite Championship side at OT instead :side


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Hope we get a home game, Thursday was too close for comfort.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Just had a look at the teams in the draw:

Any of Carlisle, Preston, Cardiff, Palace, Leeds, Leicester, Forest or Rochdale away will be lovely.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Brighton to draw Newcastle and win :side:


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Nasri is just pissed united didn't really make a persistent effort to sign him.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

WOLVES


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Shepard said:


> Brighton to draw Newcastle and win :side:


Well if you can't get the job done yourselves, rely on someone else  In other news, apparently Nile Ranger's been arrested for assault in town last night, the club is expected to terminate his contract. About fucking time, good riddance.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

what time is the draw?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> Well if you can't get the job done yourselves, rely on someone else  *In other news, apparently Nile Ranger's been arrested for assault in town last night, the club is expected to terminate his contract. About fucking time, good riddance.*


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao










I'll miss you Nile


You fucking idiot


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

supposed to have been 12.15 on Gillette Soccer Saturday but they pissed around discussing United vs Arsenal (Merson took a day and an age to spell out the most basic of sentences). Apparently it will be 12.30 once they come back from commercial.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

anywhere where i can get live coverage?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Shepard said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll miss you Nile


:lmao it's been a good year for getting of thugs; Carroll, Barton and now this clown. We're relatively thug free atm.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



King Kenny said:


> anywhere where i can get live coverage?


Not sure if Gillette Soccer Saturday will have a stream on a site like atdhe.net or something, if you can't find one I'll just post the full draw when it's done for you.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Leeds vs United


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Damn Leeds Vs United. Should be a good game


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Cardiff vs Leicester
Wolves vs Millwall
Chelsea vs Fulham
Aldershot/Carlisle vs Rochdale
Arsenal vs Shrewsbury Town
Burnley vs MK Dons
*Leeds United vs Manchester United*
Brighton vs Liverpool
Nottingham Forest vs Newcastle United
Manchester City vs Birmingham City
Blackburn Rovers vs Leyton Orient/Bristol Rovers
Swindown/Southampton vs Charlton/Preston North End
Everton vs West Brom
Crystal Palace/Wigan vs Middlesbrough
Aston Villa vs Bolton
Stoke City vs Tottenham


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Forest :hmm: see if we can show Schteeve how football is played in this country. Dutch twat :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

brighton away, hmm tough one.

never even heard of Shrewsbury Town


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

good draw for us.

Segunda is a lucky man, wanted Leeds away and got them, what are the chances?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

hopefully the stoke masterclass can do tottenham


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

do birmingham even have any players left


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

scott dann still there


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

im shitting it now


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

he might be going to arsenal though so no need to worry


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> good draw for us.
> 
> Segunda is a lucky man, wanted Leeds away and got them, what are the chances?


Going to have to ring round every lad I know for a brief. Hope we get a good allocation being its a cup game but if they give us a reduced allocation on police advice it'll be nigh on impossible to get one.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

wigan 1-0 up at half time

JOEY BARTON SIGHTING


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



King Kenny said:


> brighton away, hmm tough one.
> 
> never even heard of Shrewsbury Town


pretty sure they sold Hart to City. i played with them on FM. they were my lower league team.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

correct, for 600k. 1.5 mil based on appearances.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> Well if you can't get the job done yourselves, rely on someone else  In other news, apparently Nile Ranger's been arrested for assault in town last night, the club is expected to terminate his contract. About fucking time, good riddance.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Nile Ranger, what a GANGSTA.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

TABLE TOPPING WOLVES


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

wigan up 2-0. shame, was hoping QPR would get a point from this one.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Fuck off, Villa. Ruining my pool bet right from the start.


----------



## elo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Top of the league!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

WOLVES TOP OF THE LEAGUE


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Segunda Caida said:


> *Leeds United vs Manchester United*
> 
> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*







Our most hated rivals, couldn't give a toss about losing to them over a year ago. New game and a new chance to dump them out of the cup. Its the atmosphere of that game that will be truly special.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

^ why would you link that game?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I think Nige will back me up when asking; how the hell do you let Di Santo score two goals against you?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Segunda Caida said:


> Our most hated rivals, couldn't give a toss about losing to them over a year ago. New game and a new chance to dump them out of the cup. Its the atmosphere of that game that will be truly special.


You do realise you posted a vid showing Barcelona losing to Valencia's rivals Hercules?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Seb said:


> ^ why would you link that game?


Figured it would be fun to show Barca losing to a low level team in a big upset like in the video you posted. I dunno, couldn't come up with a witty retort against Barca and just remembered that match.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Hercules/Barcelona is nothing like the Man Utd/Leeds rivalry though. Nor are they playing each other. Not to mention Hercules were in La Liga at the time and Leeds were in League One when they played Utd.

Everyone knows the team Barca struggle against is RUBIN.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Yes I'm aware Hercules and Barca aren't rivals, nor is it as embarrising as a result as the Leeds game at Old Trafford. The reason I posted it was because I gathered you were posting it as a bit of banter and revelling in the upset that day and I figured I'd post a Barca game where they were 'embarassed' as a retort for fun. That game was the most recent that stuck out to me that fitted the description I was going for.

As for the Leeds game, praying he plays a strong team instead of underestimating Leeds again, especially at home. Play a strong team, control the game and then take the experienced players off when the game is in control instead of banking on young starlets to do the job. Losing to Leeds is about as bitter a pill to swallow as there is for us, especially now that they've fallen into the Championship and any defeat is even worse against them because of the respective qualities between both squads.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'm a Leeds fan, or at least they're the English team i've always cheered for, so a giant picture of Peter Ridsdale would've sufficed. I don't see Fergie making the same mistake twice.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

You'd be surprised, we've often struggled against the new boys in the Premier League or in cups because he's taken them lightly and picked at times incredibly young squads even for the league cup. Losing to Norwich and Wolves in the League in 03/04 and 04/05 stick out immediately as well as the losses to Burnley, Southend in the Carling Cup and being taken to a replay by Exeter in the FA Cup.

I don't mind him experimenting with some young players but I'd hope Rooney, Young, Nani, Anderson, De Gea and Ferdinand start with maybe giving Fabio, Smalling or Cleverley a game as part of their progression. By all means take Rooney & co off ahead of the Chelsea game on the Sunday but losing to Leeds is worse than losing to Chelsea no matter what competition its in. I recsll being in the minority last season when I said I'd sooner be knocked out of the CL by Chelsea if it meant we'd progress in the FA Cup semi vs City.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Oguzhan Özyakup and Francis Coquelin are in the Arsenal squad to face #MUFC.

who the fuck is the first guy?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

An inferior Oguchi Onyewu


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Suq Madiq said:


> Oguzhan Özyakup and Francis Coquelin are in the Arsenal squad to face #MUFC.
> 
> who the fuck is the first guy?


Cesc's replacement obviously.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

i've used him on FM :side:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Sunderland: Mignolet, O'Shea, Bardsley, Brown, Ferdinand, Colback, Larsson, Cattermole (C), Gardner, Sessegnon, Gyan.

Subs: Wickham, Richardson, Vaughan, Dong-won, Bramble, Elmohamady, Westwood.

Swansea: Vorm, Rangel, Taylor, Williams (C), Caulker, Dyer, Routledge, Agustien, Britton, Graham, Sinclair.

Subs: Tate, Dobbie, Lita, Moore, Allen, Gower, Moreira. 


Why is Phil Bardsley starting? I swear he got sent off last week


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Kalou got hooked so hard he's out of this match as well with a crushed pelvis and shattered ego.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

come on swansea and norwich :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Suq Madiq said:


> Oguzhan Özyakup and Francis Coquelin are in the Arsenal squad to face #MUFC.
> 
> who the fuck is the first guy?


Guy with the worst name ever. He has captained Holland under 19's though doesnt play much for the reserves so haven't seen much of him to make a judgement.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Segunda Caida said:


> You'd be surprised, we've often struggled against the new boys in the Premier League or in cups because he's taken them lightly and picked at times incredibly young squads even for the league cup. Losing to Norwich and Wolves in the League in 03/04 and 04/05 stick out immediately as well as the losses to Burnley, Southend in the Carling Cup and being taken to a replay by Exeter in the FA Cup.
> 
> I don't mind him experimenting with some young players but I'd hope Rooney, Young, Nani, Anderson, De Gea and Ferdinand start with maybe giving Fabio, Smalling or Cleverley a game as part of their progression. By all means take Rooney & co off ahead of the Chelsea game on the Sunday but losing to Leeds is worse than losing to Chelsea no matter what competition its in. I recsll being in the minority last season when I said I'd sooner be knocked out of the CL by Chelsea if it meant we'd progress in the FA Cup semi vs City.


i was hoping to see Pogba and Morrison get a chance in the carling or FA cup this year


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

bosingwa getting me the fantasy points nice


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



united_07 said:


> i was hoping to see Pogba and Morrison get a chance in the carling or FA cup this year


Me too, but Leeds away isn't the time or place to be giving these lads their first team exposure. By all means if we draw a League 2/non league side in the FA Cup of progress through the League Cup and can put both on the bench and maybe give them a run out then great. But they should be eased into the games and a Leeds vs United match isn't an appropriate time to play them. Too big a rivalry and Leeds proved at OT that they'll punish us if we underestimate them and think we can walk the game.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Prem really is shit this year, some games on at dodgy times and not enough 3pm saturday kick offs.


----------



## TheeJayBee

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Fuck sake Villa, this is why you're never going to win the European Cup in your current fan base's lifetimes. 

I hope to god Wolves go through an injury crisis and lose their top players, because then, maybe their fans will stfu and gtfo over the fact they're top after 3 games, beating 2 really shit teams and 1 mediocre one, and ripping this piss out of Albion who should've took a point from United _and_ Chelsea, only for them to have some hard luck and get screwed by shitty officials.

Never mind, just have to show them who the real pride of the Black Country is on October 16th


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Segunda Caida said:


> Me too, but Leeds away isn't the time or place to be giving these lads their first team exposure. By all means if we draw a League 2/non league side in the FA Cup of progress through the League Cup and can put both on the bench and maybe give them a run out then great. But they should be eased into the games and a Leeds vs United match isn't an appropriate time to play them. Too big a rivalry and Leeds proved at OT that they'll punish us if we underestimate them and think we can walk the game.


yeah i think pogba might be put on the bench for a few games in the league, perhaps against the likes of swansea and norwich at home, fergie said that he was nearly put in the USA tour squad. 
I think we'll see one of them on the bench against leeds.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I knew United/Leeds would be the draw just like alot of the CL groups you could see it coming a mile off.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

norwich crowd the only thing that can be heard at this quiet place 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



King Kenny said:


> norwich crowd the only thing that can be heard at this quiet place 8*D


Everytime they go to phil on soccer saturday i can hear some noise form the crowd but couldn't figure out which set of fans.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

tbf there's maybe 2 above average home supports on a regular basis in the Premier League. Near enough every support has a better away following than they do home support, for reasons which should be fairly obvious.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Segunda Caida said:


> tbf there's maybe 2 above average home supports on a regular basis in the Premier League. Near enough every support has a better away following than they do home support, for reasons which should be fairly obvious.


Yeah i was gonna say nowadays the away support usually outsing and are louder than the home set.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Its not even like a slight difference, Norwich fans are legit the only thing you can hear 80% of the time.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

JamieDalton82 Jamie Dalton 
Sky Sports News say Cahill likely to be on the bench for Bolton later.
2 minutes ago

:side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



King Kenny said:


> JamieDalton82 Jamie Dalton
> Sky Sports News say Cahill likely to be on the bench for Bolton later.
> 2 minutes ago
> 
> :side:


Easy win for pool then and looks like he's off.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

forgot about Swansea, make that 3 supports that will be above average in most games this season. Other two are WBA & Sunderland for anyone who cares: Stoke are loud as much as I don't like them when they sing but they're a really sporadic support who sing in between long spells of silence. Although tbf WBA & Sunderland are only on this list because their main singing section is right next to the away fans, thus on a forum I'm on where a lot of people write in matchday atmosphere reports those 2 get more praise.

But yeah in practice the away support is much better at games. For one they're all in 1 stand instead of the home support which is broken up into 3 seperate stands and mixed with people who will stand and sing, and people who won't sing and sit in silence. Not to mention an away support usually has more of the hardcore and passionate supporters: it takes a lot more dedication to go from say Newcastle to London for a 12.45pm kick off than it does going 5 minutes down the road to St James's Park. Hence why the Geordie away support is usually praised whilst their home support bar a couple of sections of the crowd isn't as heavily praised.

FWIW best away supports in order, IMO: United-Villa-Arsenal-Liverpool/Chelsea-Newcastle.

That takes into account the numbers they take, songbook, % of fans who stand away from home as well as how loud they are generally.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Reina, Kelly, Carra, Agger, Enrique, Downing, Henderson, Adam, Lucas, Kuyt, Suarez 

carroll apparently on bench


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



King Kenny said:


> Reina, Kelly, Carra, Agger, Enrique, Downing, Henderson, Adam, Lucas, Kuyt, Suarez
> 
> carroll apparently on bench


Sounds like a decent enough squad. 

Reina 

Kelly - Carra - Agger - Enrique

Kuyt - Lucas - Adam - Henderson - Downing 

Suarez​

Assuming that is how we will be lining up if that is the sqaud.

That or 

Reina 

Kelly - Carra - Agger - Enrique

Lucas 

Kuyt - Adam - Henderson - Downing 

Suarez​
Maybe Kuyt behind or next to Suarez also.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

2-1 united or 1-1 (seriously)


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Chelsea :no:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

HOOOOOOOLLLLLLLTTTTTTTTTT

Hilario proving hilarious again.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I think it'll be more:

Reina

Kelly ---- Carra - ---Ageer ----Enrique


------------Lucas-----Adam

Hendo-----------Suarez------Downing


----------------Kuyt

ALSO HOLTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Chelsea 3-1 bank on it.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



King Kenny said:


> JamieDalton82 Jamie Dalton
> Sky Sports News say Cahill likely to be on the bench for Bolton later.
> 2 minutes ago
> 
> :side:


For fucks sake....


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Drogba just got KNOCKED OUT in mid air.

MATA coming on.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Lol Holt. 

Apparently Drogba has gone down and it seems really really bad.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Drogba


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Who KO'd him, hope he's ok.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

wow, i think they just killed the poor guy


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

So it looks like SWP is going to sign for a QPR team that lost 4-0 to us and lost 2-0 to wigan instead of Bolton. 

Fucking retard


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

And now you know why they don't normally start Torres and Drogba together. :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Damn sounds like the Keeper basically did a big show style knock out punch to Didier


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

SWP is garbage anyway

poor drogs


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Damn sounds like the Keeper basically did a big show style knock out punch to Didier


With both fists.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I really hope Drogba is okay, he looked like he was out cold while being carried out.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Anyone else expecting drogba to jump up as soon as he hears a whistle ?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Wait he only got punched? i thought was some shocking headclash


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

How long did Morsion want to wait


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



WWE_TNA said:


> Wait he only got punched? i thought was some shocking headclash


Double fist to the head. Drogba was literally knocked out in mid air. Came crashing down flat on the ground.

Hilario has lost all confidence in himself now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Joel said:


> *Double fist to the head. Drogba was literally knocked out in mid air. Came crashing down flat on the ground*.
> 
> Hilario has lost all confidence in himself now.


I'm surpised it doesn't happen more often.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Joel said:


> With both fists.


Damn  Can't even begin to imagine how much that musta hurt. Hopefully it's just a mild concussion.

Edit

Damn this keeper has had a horrible 15 minutes.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Mata just connected brilliantly with torres
shits on now


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

will be about 8 minutes added on and chelsea to score in that minute if they don't before it.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Penalty!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Would make love to Ramires.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Chelsea penatly? no suprise.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Lady Boy off. BIG MAN LUKAKU On


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Lukaku looking MASSIVE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Carlo's chelsea would be 7-0 up by now.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

never a sending off imo

lukaku is fucking massive, def mirin


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Three 0-0 draws atm ahahahahah how shit can the prem get.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



WWE_TNA said:


> Chelsea penatly? no suprise.












Come at me, bro.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Seriously this league is fucking shocking atm for excitement.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Poor Blackburn, missed two penalties.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

2 missed penalties. What a fucking joke!:cuss:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I hear the penalty award was the loudest chelsea fans had been all game.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

blackburn :lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Ivanovic what am i seeing?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Ivanovic :lmao 

11 minutes damn.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Oh here we go! Penalty to Everton.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

too much chicken

11 minutes added on due to drogba injury


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Mata is owning already. Lukaku should have scored. Ivanovic missed an absolute sitter. 11mins of stoppage.

Mata passes the ball and then looks to fine space straight away. No one else in our team is intelligent enough to do this.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

everton score the penalty

:lmao blackburn

trust me i would've rathered blackburn win, but its pretty funny


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Everton score a penalty now. LOL


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

11 minutes added on, united would love that if were playing chelsea and were 2-1 down


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Typical. I hope McInally's wrong when he says it was never a penalty but even if it wasn't it shouldn't have mattered. What a shocking start to the season but not surprised at all.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










Keep trollin trollin trollin trollin


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

LMAO at Blackburn. Everton away win collectors item there.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Did the same player take both b'burn penalties?


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

My bet on blackburn going down looks good already. I know its early but still


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

blackburn for relegation?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



WWE_TNA said:


> Did the same player take both b'burn penalties?


No Holliet and formica. One saved and the other hit the post.

Good news for us though because now we can't be bottom of the league after tomorrow.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

bolton team

Jaaskelainen, Steinsson, Knight, Cahill, Robinson, Eagles, Muamba, Reo-Coker, Petrov, K Davies, Klasnic


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

MATA!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Gunner14 said:


> No Holliet and formica. One saved and the other hit the post.
> 
> Good news for us though because now we can't be bottom of the league after tomorrow.


not with that attitude you wont. just believe


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



King Kenny said:


> bolton team
> 
> Jaaskelainen, Steinsson, Knight, Cahill, Robinson, Eagles, Muamba, Reo-Coker, Petrov, K Davies, Klasnic


Ughhhh, this line up is not going to progress on last season. Two of our best players Lee and Holden are long-term injuries and missing them will hurt us. Also.......... SIGN A FUCKING STRIKER COYLE.

I dont wanna say it but..... 2-0 Liverpool.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

MATA SCORES


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Mata's good but he's no Alex Oxlade Chamberlain.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

The Mata puns on Soccer Saturday are atrocious, 'it doesn't matter for Juan Mata'...Jesus wept.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Chelsea were winning anyway. That goal didn't Mata.










BOOM BOOM!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Good chelsea won so they can keep city from 2nd come may :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

There's only JUUUUUAAAAAN MATA!


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Kiz said:


> not with that attitude you wont. just believe


But its actually not possible. Because we have 1 point Blackburn have 0.

Blackburn needed to get a point. We can now only be 19th if Spurs and Westbrom both get at least a draw.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Mata > Bendtner > Torres


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

That goal would've happened no matter what. Lukaku was wide open if Mata had decided to pass.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Would you fuck with Lukaku ?

God no.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Berbarito said:


> Mata's good but he's no Alex Oxlade Chamberlain.


A poor man's Park Chu-Young really.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



NostalgicDave said:


> Would you fuck with Lukaku ?
> 
> God no.












This man would have a go.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Holy hell too much fapping with Mata on the team. Pretty drab first half except for the wonderful Bosingwa strike. Hilario being a fucking moron once again, when he could have easily let Ivanovic handle the ball. Felt sad for Drogba, took a nasty fall. Hope Drogs recovers. Mata was immense, and even found himself a goal. I also liked Lukaku, massive guy and will be great for Chelsea in the upcoming years. Ramires had a pretty great game too, showed some alarming pace. Bosingwa was also solid, something I don't see often. Even with a scare, we bossed it up in the last 20 minutes or so. Good stuff.

Still want Modric though. Wrap it up by deadline day please!

Arsenal and Spurs make yourself useful and hold off United and City.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Come on, Bolton. Cheer me up a bit after that Chelsea shite.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Silent Alarm said:


> Come on, Bolton. Cheer me up a bit after that Chelsea shite.


Don't worry Danny boy will cheer you up tomorrow.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

*Story indicating how AVB does in a match:
*








"I think we're quite confident going into this big match. We have a good team and our strategies should pay off









Keep it up men, stay cool. Hold the midfield and we should do fine









Dont give away the ball guys! Seriously, stop giving away the ball!

**pulls off jacket*
*









WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU PEOPLE DOING? WE'RE DOWN 1-0 TO A PIECE OF SHIT TEAM THATS GONNA BE RELEGATED!









FUCK YOU TORRES. YOUR MOTHER IS A WHORE. THE ENTIRE OTHER TEAM FUCKED HER. STARTING SCORING YOU 50 MILLION BASTARD!

**chelsea scores**









Finally you dumbasses remember how to fucking score! WE NEED ANOTHER THREE!

*puts jacket back on*









Thats some good passing ladies. my master tactics are paying off









This is football gentleman. great job keeping possession. i love you guys

**after match*
*








Im very proud of the team. I think we were confident throughout the match, and showed what chelsea is made of. The players all excelled and torres mother is actually not a complete whore.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Lukaku had a scary good debut. What size, speed, and strength he has! He just shoved defenders off with ease. Fantastic display in his first match. 

Mata was obviously terrific, made only one mistake and outside of that threatened whenever he had the ball. His first pass to Anelka to set up the Ramires breakaway was stunning. And obviously, his finish for goal was clinical.

The rest of the game... Wonder strike from WonderBrow Bosingwa. Awesome to watch and a great strike.

Unfortunate mistake from Hilario as Ivanovic definitely had it (Ivanovic was terrific today as well), but that shouldn't put too much of a damper on what was otherwise a very solid game for Hilario, who overall is doing very well in place of Petr Cech. Cech, in fact, made a mistake just like that last year. It can happen to everyone.

Just when I thought Ramires had a touch too strong on the ball, he pokes it just past the keeper and the keeper takes him out. And Ramires nearly broke away again. He's starting to look very, very threatening for Chelsea.

Absolutely sickening to watch what happened to Drogba, and it's one of the few times I get upset that nothing can happen just because a player's been called offside. Awful to watch him fall flat on his face and bounce off the ground like that. I certainly hope he's okay, but I would expect he's at least got a fair concussion.

Other than the one goal conceded and the fairly dead first half after Bosingwa scored, a very bright performance from Chelsea and a very good effort from a Norwich team. Mata really changed the game when he came on, and Lukaku did the same when it was his turn.

Looking forward to these two having great runs with Chelsea.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*









With me in charge we would have scored 4 more.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

If muamba can stick to Suarez like a rash and reo-coker can cut adam out of the game then we might be able to nulify liverpool's attack for most of the game. Carroll shouldnt be much trouble with the two CB's we have but in terms of attack we have nothing. I cant see us scoring and liverpool arent exactly goal shy.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Now I have a soft spot for Chelsea. Damn you, Mata.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



NostalgicDave said:


> If muamba can stick to Suarez like a rash and reo-coker can cut adam out of the game then we might be able to nulify liverpool's attack for most of the game. Carroll shouldnt be much trouble with the two CB's we have but in terms of attack we have nothing. I cant see us scoring and liverpool arent exactly goal shy.


If i remember correctly you gave livepool 2 good games last season, i could be wrong and of course this is a different liverpool side.



Nas i just hope you are in leeds and don't support them, because if said that in a pub with a bunch of leeds fans you might be in a bit of trouble.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

So Mata already has as many goals as Torres for Chelsea.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



WWE_TNA said:


> If i remember correctly you gave livepool 2 good games last season, i could be wrong and of course this is a different liverpool side.


We did and i was at both games. But this is a weaker bolton team, Holden and Lee are very underrated players and Muamba's partnership with Reo-coker isnt great. Plus we have not got a great record at Anfield.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Words cannot describe how much I despise Jamie Carragher. Just something about him aside from being a Scouser makes me hate him in unimaginable ways. Amazing I used to hate Gerrard more a few seasons back.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Seb said:


> So Mata already has as many goals as Torres for Chelsea.


Mata - 30 minutes 1 goal 

Torres - 19/20 Games - 1 Goal 

£50m. Money well spent Chelsea (Y)


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Firstly, if Swansea lose Sinclair in January then they're royally fucked. Everything good they did today stemmed from him pretty much and only an impressive O'Shea kept him at bay hey that rhymed

As for our performance, other than a very good O'Shea debut where he almost scored 2 minutes in, there was nothing that really impressed me and I feel lucky to leave at 0-0. Gyan really needs a goal though, had two/three very good chances I believe he would've buried last year and just needs confidence. You can tell he's trying too hard to score though, especially when he shot when he could've laid on Wickham for an easy goal. Chelsea next game will not be fun at all, but every time we play at home when I go away we don't seem to lose. Drew with Arsenal last year, hoping we can repeat that plz :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Evo, I may come across as an asshole here and I'm not trying to pick on you or anything, but do you see how that pre-season goal was worthless for Torres now?

He's play 4 games since and has only looked threatening a couple of times.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



King Kenny said:


> blackburn for relegation?


Said it before pre-season, as did many. It's hardly a surprise. With Fulham away next followed by Arsenal at home with City, Spurs & Chelsea our next three home games after that I don't see us winning for a long time, even getting a draw away will be tough.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

No, I don't see his pre-season goals as worthless at all. I don't see you as being an asshole, but you're definitely pessimistic if you think he's only looked threatening "a couple of times." He looked threatening more than a couple of times in today's game alone. Come on now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Norwich, Swansea and QPR may possibly be the 3 worst teams i have seen come up, could be jumping the gun since it's early but i don't give any of them a chance of staying up.

Wish the ladyboy would fuck back off to spain and tevez needs to fuck off aswell.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Suarez looks up for this, unfortunately for us.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

he looked REALLY dangerous with mata

This is the combo we need

and with sturridge, luiz, and cech back soon as well as the creative midfielder AVB wants to bring in, things are looking up


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



NostalgicDave said:


> Suarez looks up for this, unfortunately for us.


Suarez is always up for it, shame he's at the scousers and to think he said he would only ever join united or barcelona typical footballer bollocks :no: :flip


Sturride is wasted at chelsea


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

What a tackle by Robbo. Liverpool look like they are gunna fuck us up


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Wasted? He's been serving a 3-game suspension! LOL.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

FUCKS SAKE. Henderson. Realy ?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Henderson scores.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

JORDAN HENDERSON


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

First bit of nice football from us. if that volley had gone in i would have sprayed in my pants


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

He never did that for us, bastard :no:


Well done regardless Hendo


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

THIS IS FUCKING BULLSHIT ! Liverpool could have 2 or 3 here.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Suarez sadly looks very impressive so far, amazed Liverpool managed to get him without much competition unless I'm forgetting another club who actually made a bid for him, not counting media speculation at all.

Also got to ask why the media still insist on trying to sell Anfield as some magical atmosphere every week. They're a good home support in the big games like many supports but they really are nothing special most home games a season and numerous Liverpool fans who go every week would swear by this. Yet still the Sky pundits continually try and hype the place up as something that could rival Croatia & Serbia.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Segunda Caida said:


> Suarez sadly looks very impressive so far, amazed Liverpool managed to get him without much competition unless I'm forgetting another club who actually made a bid for him, not counting media speculation at all.
> 
> Also got to ask why the media still insist on trying to sell Anfield as some magical atmosphere every week. They're a good home support in the big games like many supports but they really are nothing special most home games a season and numerous Liverpool fans who go every week would swear by this. Yet still the Sky pundits continually try and hype the place up as something that could rival Croatia & Serbia.


Its shit. Anfield is only decent on a European night


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Evo said:


> No, I don't see his pre-season goals as worthless at all. I don't see you as being an asshole, but you're definitely pessimistic if you think he's only looked threatening "a couple of times." He looked threatening more than a couple of times in today's game alone. Come on now.


He looked very threatening against Stoke, but against WBA and today he looked very sloppy and lazy. He's not anticipating passes or movement from the other players either.

I'm not sure how you can defend him. You probably think I like taking shots at Torres, but that's not true at all. But I can't lie and pretend that he isn't playing awful to average right now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Segunda Caida said:


> Suarez sadly looks very impressive so far, amazed Liverpool managed to get him without much competition unless I'm forgetting another club who actually made a bid for him, not counting media speculation at all.
> 
> Also got to ask why the media still insist on trying to sell Anfield as some magical atmosphere every week. They're a good home support in the big games like many supports but they really are nothing special most home games a season and numerous Liverpool fans who go every week would swear by this. Yet still the Sky pundits continually try and hype the place up as something that could rival Croatia & Serbia.


As far as I can rememeber no one else went in for him when we did. Maybe some teams may have eyed him out but no bids or nothing were done. Hell we managed to get away with a bid for like £12m to begin with. Had we got him for that price we would be laughing to the bank. Even at £22m or so he is a steal. Easily could have gone for £30m+ in this day and age.

As for our Rep yeah it comes more from our European history.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

loliverpool's home support. hyped up way beyond what it actually is.

henderson scores? for srs?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Ahh Kelly gone off injured. Doubt it's too serious still he can walk off though


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> loliverpool's home support. hyped up way beyond what it actually is.
> 
> *henderson scores? for srs?*



I was surprised as you. Happy, but surprised. Wonder if this is one of his two/three good games a season 8*D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Joel said:


> He looked very threatening against Stoke, but against WBA and today he looked very sloppy and lazy. He's not anticipating passes or movement from the other players either.
> 
> I'm not sure how you can defend him. You probably think I like taking shots at Torres, but that's not true at all. But I can't lie and pretend that he isn't playing awful to average right now.


I agree with this. Should be making better runs into the box. He's been pretty awful one on one recently as well. Mata will probably be a better suit for getting the ball to him, but Torres still needs work. He's been a shadow of the player he used to be for about a year and a half now. When Lukaku came on he looked more threatening than Torres did in the entire game. I understand that players need time to get through injury and they also need time to fit into a new team, but its just ridiculous for Torres now. I have no problem agreeing that he's been average.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Joel said:


> He looked very threatening against Stoke, but against WBA and today he looked very sloppy and lazy. He's not anticipating passes or movement from the other players either.
> 
> I'm not sure how you can defend him. You probably think I like taking shots at Torres, but that's not true at all. But I can't lie and pretend that he isn't playing awful to average right now.


This is almost impossible to respond to because it's such of the reverse, other than your thoughts on the first game. I just don't even know how to respond because there's literally no common ground to be found here.

The whole team looked sloppy and lazy against WBA, and Torres actually provided some of the few highlights with some near-chances and near-hookups. And today? He showed partnership with Drogba for the first time and they very much threatened Norwich's three CB's, and Mata nearly put Torres in a couple of times as well. I don't know what you're getting at at all. I really, really don't. Honestly you just seem to have a pessimistic attitude and that's it, really. And that's shown, to be honest, by the fact that you referenced his "pre-season goal" instead of his three pre-season goals, as well as the fact that you originally said he's looked threatening "only a couple of times," while later saying he looked "very threatening" against Stoke. I don't think you can look "very threatening" if you only threaten a couple of times. Maybe you don't enjoy taking shots at Torres, but you certainly just don't seem to like the guy at all.

I'm not going out of my way to defend the guy. He needs no defense.

I will say that he's obviously not playing like the Fernando Torres of Liverpool, and Lukaku did in fact look more threatening when he came in, but the way you paint a picture of Torres, needless to say, is a bit over the top.

On another note, just saw the FOX Sports (in America) recap of the Chelsea 3-1 Norwich game. The lead commentator (American) referred to José Bosingwa as "Jozy" Bosingwa, and then the lead commentator later asked his color analyst (who was English and seemed very frustrated) if the penalty on Ramires was even a penalty at all. Come on America, keep up. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










Didn't know he was bloodied up. Feel really bad.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Rockhead said:


> I agree with this. Should be making better runs into the box. He's been pretty awful one on one recently as well. Mata will probably be a better suit for getting the ball to him, but Torres still needs work. He's been a shadow of the player he used to be for about a year and a half now. When Lukaku came on he looked more threatening than Torres did in the entire game. I understand that players need time to get through injury and they also need time to fit into a new team, but its just ridiculous for Torres now. I have no problem agreeing that he's been average.


Yup. Put it a lot better than I did.

The difference between Lukaku and Torres is hunger. You saw it when Lukaku joined, you saw it in the press conference and you saw it today on the pitch. Lukaku is a guy who is proud to be at Chelsea and he is going to go out there and look for success. Torres on the other hand is still waiting for success to find him.

Edit: Hope the Drog gets better soon


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Damn you ref couldn't you get that one wrong and give us a penalty . Just had to make the right call. 



Rockhead said:


> Didn't know he was bloodied up. Feel really bad.


Fucking hell that looks bad . Really hope he as a quick recovery.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I hope we get a Drogba update soon


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Reading Michel Vorm (Swansea) had another super performance today. Definately may seem like the keeper of the year if he continues, and bargain fo the year.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Goodness, that's even worse to look at than his fall in slow-motion.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

We havent strung more than 3 passes together in the first half, we have been shocking.

1-0 Liverpool. it could be 2/3-0


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Drogba.  hard to see that

should be up by more, hope we stay focused.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Should be up by more than the one. Hendo has scored one and set up what could have been two more with some great balls, SUAREZ has looked dangerous, Adam has played some very nice balls in, and Lucas is as beastly as ever. Thought we started to struggle a bit after the half hour mark, so I really hope this doesn't turn out like the Sunderland game.

Martin Kelly. 

P.S. Torres was pretty much garbage today. He looked dangerous once that I can think of.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Yeah thats my one worry for this game that it will turn out like the Sunderland match where we played well first half and then went missing in the 2nd. Hopefully that isn't the case and we can add another goal or two.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I will say one more thing, Evo. In fact, it's two questions.

If Torres was playing well against WBA and Norwich, why against WBA was our £50m striker (who is paid to score goals) subbed at 60 minutes when we were looking for a goal to take the lead? And why today was he going to get subbed for an 18 year old when we were still looking for a goal? (The substitution was prepared before the penalty incident)

If he was looking threatening and playing well, he's not going to get subbed when we are desperate for a goal.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I hope Kelly is okay.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

This is insane look at his body in mid air.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



EGame said:


> This is insane look at his body in mid air.


The way his body just crashes down and stays there is freaky.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7ZhBTfpTwU

Drogba's Bump. Fuck


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Joel said:


> I will say one more thing, Evo. In fact, it's two questions.
> 
> If Torres was playing well against WBA and Norwich, why against WBA was our £50m striker (who is paid to score goals) subbed at 60 minutes when we were looking for a goal to take the lead? And why today was he going to get subbed for an 18 year old when we were still looking for a goal? (The substitution was prepared before the penalty incident)
> 
> If he was looking threatening and playing well, he's not going to get subbed when we are desperate for a goal.


What are you on about? Lukaku was subbed in the 82nd, not the 60th. 

And Lukaku was always going to come on whether or not Torres scored. Mata and Lukaku's debuts were absolutely going to happen today.

My question is, why do you not make these same complaints about Drogba? I know he got sickeningly walloped today, so it's sensitive currently, but you are very quiet on Drogba who hasn't done any better than Torres in all honesty. And I'm saying this as Drogba is my favorite player in the history of ever, and I'm still not 100% warmed up to Torres.

EDIT: Nevermind, 60 was last week. And that wasn't the only radical change AVB made last week. Just like Kalou's substitution, it was intended to quickly catch the other team off guard, and just like that first substitution, it really didn't immediately work.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



> Concern was etched on the faces of those inside Stamford Bridge as Drogba made his exit, but Villas-Boas is hoping the injury may not be as serious as first feared.
> 
> He told Sky Sports: "He is a little bit better and coming around. He is going for a full scan to assess the extent of the head injury and the concussion.
> 
> "He has made steady progress since he has fallen I have to complement my medical staff for being able to react straight away to a dangerous situation."


http://www.skysports.com/story/0,,11668_7131308,00.html

That's good news.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Nige™ said:


> Typical. I hope McInally's wrong when he says it was never a penalty but even if it wasn't it shouldn't have mattered. What a shocking start to the season but not surprised at all.


It was a penalty in my opinion, however I don't know how the fuck the referee was in any position to give it, he started running away from the penalty area before turning around to give the decision. Madness, you were robbed to be fair. (Not really complaining mind)


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Suarez diving all over the place.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

SKRTEL!!!

Edit 

Good news on Droga

ADAM!!!!!!!! 

3 - 0


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

3-0. Liverpool have been very good. Bolton are pathetic.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Oh Lawd


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Adam


----------



## wabak

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Now I just need Man Utd to beat Arsenal tomorrow and I'll win £17 on my coupon.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Evo said:


> My question is, why do you not make these same complaints about Drogba? I know he got sickeningly walloped today, so it's sensitive currently, but you are very quiet on Drogba who hasn't done any better than Torres in all honesty. And I'm saying this as Drogba is my favorite player in the history of ever, and I'm still not 100% warmed up to Torres.


First of all, Drogba's first start was today. Against Stoke he had 20 minutes and against WBA he had 30 minutes. Hardly fair to judge him on the same basis as Torres on these games, would you agree?

Today, Drogba wasn't very good. I'll admit that. But Drogba is not the one with the spotlight on him. Drogba isn't the one who came for £50m. Drogba isn't the one who is 27 and should be in their prime.

However, Drogba is the one who can put a case forward of being our best striker of all time. He's proven here and has always played his heart out for Chelsea.



Evo said:


> EDIT: Nevermind, 60 was last week. And that wasn't the only radical change AVB made last week. Just like Kalou's substitution, it was intended to quickly catch the other team off guard, and just like that first substitution, it really didn't immediately work.


The changes happened because they were not giving anything to the team. Nearly the whole team were poor against WBA, but Kalou and Torres were the ones who were seen to not make a difference if they stayed on.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

um can you hear drogba get hit in the youtube video? fucking hell

jesus he was out before he hit the ground


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

We beat QPR 4-0 and play realy well against city then we turn out this performance. Its embarrassing. I know this isnt a strong team we have out but we have played utter shit.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Liverpool without Carroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Liverpool with Carroll.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Silent Alarm said:


> Liverpool without Carroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Liverpool with Carroll.


Agreed. At least With Carroll on now though we are still playing our pass and move football. Usually when he plays we just boot the ball up the pitch.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Joel said:


> First of all, Drogba's first start was today. Against Stoke he had 20 minutes and against WBA he had 30 minutes. Hardly fair to judge him on the same basis as Torres on these games, would you agree?
> 
> Today, Drogba wasn't very good. I'll admit that. But Drogba is not the one with the spotlight on him. Drogba isn't the one who came for £50m. Drogba isn't the one who is 27 and should be in their prime.
> 
> However, Drogba is the one who can put a case forward of being our best striker of all time. He's proven here and has always played his heart out for Chelsea.


That's the difference. I never said Drogba wasn't good. I just said he wasn't any better than Torres thus far. They both were equally threatening in the pre-season, and Sturridge looked better than both of them.

Overall we just don't have our situation totally figured out up front. Fact is, with Lukaku and Mata on today, that was the most threatening we've been thus far. And these are new guys bringing new ideas, working under the AVB system of freedom, which is basically go out there and express yourself. The same thing happened with Sturridge in preseason, and it was why he was so effective. 

Did you see today how our percentage of possession worked today? Most of it, a staggering amount of it, was straight through the middle until Mata came on. Fair enough that we had changed to 4-3-3 by that point, but still, even in a 4-3-3 previously, we still played incredibly narrow.

That system today and throughout this season has been built narrow and has been largely stagnant. The past two games, it was built on getting to the front man, Torres, but because we had played so narrow, by the time we got him the ball, he was all alone and had little-to-no supporting play. Today, the system was built on getting it to two guys and basically leaving it up to them. And Drogba and Torres reacted by showing chemistry, but still, the trouble is that by the time we get the ball to them, they're left with little support. We had a 1-0 lead at the half because, plain and simple, Norwich left Bosingwa with space and he punished them for it.

When you see a highlight of a guy dribbling past 4 or 5 defenders, that's because it's a highlight. It can't and won't happen every time, but Chelsea's midfield is almost expecting it to, with the exception of Mata today.

We need that one last bit of creativity. 1 or 2-on-however many the other team has in the box just isn't going to be effective, and it's why Drogba and Torres have both gotten close, but not yet scored. In preseason, it was different, and that supporting play was there, and Drogba and Torres were both able to score well (though one of Drogba's goals did come from a free kick).

And that's another gap between us. You don't think the pre-season means anything, but I'm telling you right now that if we played with the similar mindset we had in preseason, everyone would be talking about how dangerous Chelsea look. But we've started the regular season now, and we're leaning back on old, ineffective methods.

If you want proof (and I know you do), just look at how Mata did today. He wasn't with us at all in preseason, but that's exactly the kind of play AVB wants and his hookups with Torres today were exactly the kind of supporting play we need.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

4-3 WERE GUNNA WIN 4-3 !

Klasnic now has 3 in 3 games.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Disappointing to see the clean sheet ruined at the end, but a good performance all the same. Looked very good coming forward, and probably should have banged in more. Really good to see Hendo and Adam off the mark for us too.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

it's not carroll's fault we lump the ball up. its the players fault (namely carragher). 

nice win. would have rathered a clean sheet. 

henderson and adam score goals at anfield + skrtel cracking header


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Nice game right there, Can't complain too much. Shame Reina didn't get a clean sheet but I guess Carra was overdue for a mistake. Henderson had a good game as did Adam, Lucas, Enrique, Kuyt & Skrtel. Suarez obviously man of the match. Bolton helped us a lot though. Damn near every time in the final third they lost the ball. The second half possesion was something like 70 - 30 to Liverpool which is bad. The fact that Cahill may not even be at Bolton this time next week only makes things worse. 

Still great game. Wonder why Suarez looked so pissed afterwards though. Probably felt he should have scored or something.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Suarez wanted a goal badly. Should have had a couple too, which made it even more frustrating for him.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

dw cahill we will save you from the nightmare that is bolton.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

It's not a goal he wanted, it's a save. 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Overrated said:


> dw cahill we will save you from the nightmare that is bolton.


Bolton are above you and in all likelihood still will be after tomorrow. 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Overrated said:


> dw cahill we will save you from the nightmare that is bolton.


Your gonna take him from a nightmare and put him into another nightmare?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



BkB Hulk said:


> Bolton are above you and in all likelihood still will be after tomorrow. 8*D


walked into that one 

i think utd are lucky that park chu young will not play.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

cahill isnt a striker, why would arsenal sign him?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Who is going to start in your midfield? Rosicky, Ramsey + ???


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

i feel joel campbell is ready

oh wait, striker.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Maybe Lansbury. Coquelin and Özyakup are apparently in the squad as well, both are midfielders.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Overrated said:


> Maybe Lansbury. *Coquelin and Özyakup* are apparently in the squad as well, both are midfielders.


Who?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

the next two to graduate to thugs fc


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Pfft, Arsenal and Spurs to pull off wins tomorrow. Please. That way we can BASK at the top of the table. :side:


----------



## Vader

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Miyachi, Nakata, Honda, Inamoto to be Arsenal's midfield tomorrow. Asian invasion.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



BkB Hulk said:


> Pfft, Arsenal and Spurs to pull off wins tomorrow. Please. That way we can BASK at the top of the table. :side:


Inb4 "Enjoy it while it lasts you won't be there come may" or something like that


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

tevez's family have moved back to manchester apparently.

where the fuck did they go?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Djourou may play as a dm. Coquelin and Özyakup are 2 of our youngsters, doubt Coquelin will play if hes in the squad as hes only just got back from the u20 world cup.

Rumors are saying that Sagna is ill and could miss the game and Aneke might be in the squad.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Modric to score an own goal and get deliberately sent off tomorrow 8*D


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Apologies if this has already been discussed and I'm late to the party but, Park Chu Young...really?
Why oh why is Arsene Wenger such a transfer window retard.

Improving (and I say improving very lightly here) your attack, the strongest part of your weak team.
Does he actually know what he is doing?
Defenders...?
Midfielders...?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

We have bid for Cahill and are apparently trying to do a deal for M'Vila. Calling him a transfer window retard is insane.


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Suarez is just unreal. Pity about some of his finishing, and the referee going from fantastic to gradually worse as the match went on. Adam played some absolutely gorgeous passes, his corner for the second goal was excellent and his goal was very good. Skrtel played like a man with something to prove, really was impressed, bullet of a header too. Downing was fantastic, just lacked a goal he deserved, much like Luis. So pleased for Henderson getting his first goal, much better performance too. Lucas narrowly missed out on being MOTM in my opinion. Everyone else was very good too, but those guys stood out. Great performance, some lovely football, and three good goals. Helped out slightly by Bolton being poor, but who gives a fuck. Nice to be top of the league even at this early stage, even if it's just printed evidence that we've started well. Last 2 seasons we were never in danger of getting anywhere near the top of the table. Very pleased.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

it's not really insane at all. you havent actually got those players. and doing it 4 days before the window ends it ridiculous.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Its really not insane whatsoever, okay he done great deals in the past, but the last couple of years have been woeful.
With the exception of Eduardo(who was an amazing player until that horrific injury) and Nasri(who is now gone) they haven't brought in any game changing players in years. Whereas as Chelsea buy people like Mata, Man City buy people like Aguero, Liverpool buy people like Suarez. And its not like the moneys not there, he just seems to have some sort of problem with wanting to spend it.

Right now he is proving to be not too great in the transfer market.
If you lose two of your best players, you should always look to replace at least one of them.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

at this point point tevez's family get more press and are more catered to than 69% of the actual players


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Arshavin has fallen the fuck off, but for a while he looked the part, and Arsenal took the plunge on him. But other than that, and obviously Nasri and Eduardo, there hasn't been enough great business like that in attacking areas by Mr. Wenger. Retard's a bit strong, but he could sort it out with M'Vila, Cahill and maybe one more player. I also rate Park Chu-Young quite highly, plus, gotta love the money an Asian player brings in


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










:lmao


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



KME said:


> Arshavin has fallen the fuck off, but for a while he looked the part, and Arsenal took the plunge on him. But other than that, and obviously Nasri and Eduardo, there hasn't been enough great business like that in attacking areas by Mr. Wenger. Retard's a bit strong, but he could sort it out with M'Vila, Cahill and maybe one more player. I also rate Park Chu-Young quite highly, plus, gotta love the money an Asian player brings in


Forgot about Arshavin, well his form has officially died.
I'm sure Park Chu Young is good probably, but he isn't quite a massive name that will cause massive impact is what I am basically trying to get at.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Park's definitely not a big name no, but they don't always have to be, a lot of Arsene's best signings haven't been hugely well known when you look at the likes of Henry, Ljungberg, Vieira and Pires for example. It's just not his style, but the way football is changing, I think it might soon have to be if he wants to keep his job. I'm sure if the price being quoted is true, that Park would not be one of Arsenal's big singings, just a good deal for a good player. I can imagine fans pulling their hair out if Arsenal don't spend big for yet another window though.

And haven't felt so pleased and relieved for a player as I am for Henderson in a long, long time.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Henderson has done well in every game for us so far tbh, his technique and ball retention is second to none and he never seems to lose possession. Great stamina too. The goal was good for him because it might get the idiot section of our support off his back.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Joel said:


> Modric to score an own goal and get deliberately sent off tomorrow 8*D


Pushing for his move to City? :side:


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



MMN said:


> Henderson has done well in every game for us so far tbh, his technique and ball retention is second to none and he never seems to lose possession. Great stamina too. The goal was good for him because it might get the idiot section of our support off his back.


He's been really good, definitely overdone it a bit in some games and seems to be trying to hard. But I have no doubt about his ability. Just a shame some fans have been on his back since his very first game for us. Great goal today, seemed to give him more and more confidence as the game went on.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



MMN said:


>


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

*Success For Juan Spaniard*










Torres: Hello Juan, it's Fernando.










Mata: Fernando who?










Torres: Fernando Torres!










Mata: *lol* So.. sorry. What's up, Fernando?










Torres: I hear Chelsea are interested in you, Juan. I think you should come here. We challenge for trophies and we get paid like kings.










Mata: That's interesting, El Nino. Arsenal are interested. And also some other team, who I forget the name of. They got hammered by Madrid in Champions League though. What can you tell me about them?










Torres: Hmmm... Well Arsenal sell their best players. And Tottenham... Well they treat their players like slaves. You don't wanna go there.










Mata: Flying to Chelsea now, bro!










*Mata signs*










Torres: Now Juan, I have to tell you... Chelsea is a hard club to play at. It may take you a while to settle and it will take you over 10 games to score your first goal. Just be patient, alright?

Mata: I understand. Thanks for the advice, Fernando.










*Mata scores on his debut*










Torres: How da fuck?!


----------



## Alberto del Rio

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

cue to british propoganda whores come back to sing king's praises... it's the british way dammit.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Joel said:


> *Success For Juan Spaniard*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torres: Hello Juan, it's Fernando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mata: Fernando who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torres: Fernando Torres!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mata: *lol* So.. sorry. What's up, Fernando?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torres: I hear Chelsea are interested in you, Juan. I think you should come here. We challenge for trophies and we get paid like kings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mata: That's interesting, El Nino. Arsenal are interested. And also some other team, who I forget the name of. They got hammered by Madrid in Champions League though. What can you tell me about them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torres: Hmmm... Well Arsenal sell their best players. And Tottenham... Well they treat their players like slaves. You don't wanna go there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mata: Flying to Chelsea now, bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mata signs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torres: Now Juan, I have to tell you... Chelsea is a hard club to play at. It may take you a while to settle and it will take you over 10 games to score your first goal. Just be patient, alright?
> 
> Mata: I understand. Thanks for the advice, Fernando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mata scores on his debut*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torres: How da fuck?!


(Y) Brilliant


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Arsene Wenger was probably playing FIFA and got his ass handed to him by Park Chu-Young. Since ya' know, Park Chu-Young is actually pretty good in FIFA.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










I am very happy to have signed Park. Even if it only stops him scoring against us in the league!
















Er, Arsene, you signed me not Park Ji-Sung.
















..Fuck.















*24 hours later*




































plz happen (Y)


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

title change time

liverpool: Enjoying it while it lasts!


----------



## haribo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Liverpool: It's on!!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



haribo said:


> Liverpool: It's on!!


have to love this every time i see it :lmao


Calling Wenger a transfer window retard is strong. we held off on selling Cesc to get as much money as possible, which we have got, and Nasri said he was staying at Arsenal, and Wenger probably didn't think Citeh would offer that much money. He has also tried to get around 5 players so far. The situation is far from ideal but calling him a tranfer window "retard" is ridiculous considering the players he has brought to the club. Arshavin still gets too much stick, his stats are brilliant and it's hard to follow up on single handedly ripping Liverpool apart who were competing for the title. 

We are short in all departments, although I see why he is adding to the attack, we are selling Bendtner, Vela is on loan, Chamakh is inconsistent and will be going to the ACON with Gervinho, it's imperative we add to the attack, and if a quick deal can be done then I'm all for it.

I don't rate Oyzakup at all, and I'm not sure why he is going to be on the bench. Coquelin will be quality, and Aneke will so it's nice if they are called up, doesn't really matter anyway considering we will probably lose.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Strong? You barely got more money for Cesc than you would've in the first place, and how in the world would Wenger think that CITY wouldn't offer much money?

If anything, you're strengthening people's claims, not fighting them back.

Let's not even get started on Oxlade-Chamberlain...


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Adam is fat and Hendo is over-priced?

Fuck the haters. 

And lololol at Joel's Mata/Torres segment.

:lmao


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I've played against Oxlade Chamberlain, he was frighteningly good 8*D. Or maybe I'm just not that good. But I doubt the latter is true, I should definitely be pro. 

I do think Arsenal held out a bit too long on the Cesc and Nasri transfers, leaving themself with a lot to do and not much time to do it, which was quite naive. But retard is too strong, I think Wenger just wants to prove he can be strong (holding onto players as long as he can before the inevitable, he's been fighting to keep Cesc for years) and for his own football philosophy to be proven right. It's a tough kinda position Arsenal find themselves in during transfer windows, with Wenger quite stubborn about everything.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










:side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

How is Adam only 26? He seriously looks about 39. Liverpool should double-check that birth-cert.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Evo said:


> Arsene Wenger was probably playing FIFA and got his ass handed to him by Park Chu-Young. Since ya' know, Park Chu-Young is actually pretty good in FIFA.


When the Mata to Arsenal rumours started, Mata happened to score against me on Fifa.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



steamed hams said:


> When the Mata to Arsenal rumours started, Mata happened to score against me on Fifa.


:lmao

Something similar happened to me with Pastore. He scored on me in a Champions League match, and I forgave him with reasoning that he'd be at Chelsea soon. Logged on after the game and found he had jumped to PSG instead. :side:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










*Just chillin'.*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Evo said:


> :lmao
> 
> Something similar happened to me with Pastore. He scored on me in a Champions League match, and I forgave him with reasoning that he'd be at Chelsea soon. Logged on after the game and found he had jumped to PSG instead. :side:








Btw heard Drogba has mild concussion and will be fine.




MMN said:


> *Just chillin'.*


He's waiting to make a superb block on the goal line.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










Henderson trollface :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










"Man fans turning on me, i need a new striker who should i sign?"










"I've got free in mind, ok now to get a train to Manchester to persuade this lad"










"So, Craig do you fancy joining us?"










"Nice Try Steve, but you and I know I will be hated i used to play for Newcastle...try somewhere else".










"I'll try abroad and i know the lad that we need too".....











"The Grat Patrick Helmes laughs at this offer from the fake club that is Sunderland, please go home".










"This is going to be harder than Ars............"










"Hey Arsene, can we have Nikolas Bendtner please?"










"But of Course Mousier Bruce".










"I wanted Dortmund or some big european team, Sunderland are big right? here i come".


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao

gotta be shopped!

Did anyone get a pic of that Ben Foster rape face in the WBA vs Man U game? I remember people talkin about it during the game but I missed it.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

another article to please the arsenal fans from gary neville  , its quite long but a good read



> Arsenal’s Invincibles were a truly brilliant football team but their attitude wound me up.
> They acted as though the rest of the world was meant to sit back and admire their beautiful football. Sorry, count me out. Some of us had a mission to stop them by all legitimate means.
> At Aston Villa last season Robert Pires did an interview and he was still banging on about how annoying I could be. He talked about me tripping him, insulting him, standing on his feet and being a general pain. ‘I thought more about having a row with Neville than playing football,’ Pires said. Music to my ears.
> When Arsenal were in their pomp, I had him and Ashley Cole rampaging on the left flank and Thierry Henry doing those blistering runs from inside to out. It was like marking the Red Arrows.
> 
> Stopping Arsenal was a job that required a defender to reach for all the tricks. Especially on the afternoon in October 2004 when the Invincibles rode into Old Trafford, hoping to notch up their 50th League game unbeaten. We were under massive pressure. Arsenal had stolen the title back from us in 2003-04 with their incredible run, finishing 15 points ahead of us. We couldn’t bear another humiliation. The idea of Arsenal celebrating 50 Premier League matches unbeaten in our backyard was unthinkable. It was all set up for the match forever to be remembered as the Battle of the Buffet.
> It’s the only match when I’ve ever been accused of brutalising an opponent. So let me first make it clear that in almost 20 years at United the manager never asked me to kick anyone. I’ve no idea if other managers have issued instructions to ‘take out’ a player but I can promise you that wasn’t our boss’s style. But did he tell us to get tight, put a foot in and let Arsenal know they were in for a battle? Of course, he did.
> The manager’s belief was that too many opponents had stood off Arsenal. They had allowed them to play, to strut around. Technically they were as good as anything we’ve seen in England in my time. But there are all kinds of attributes that make up a football side and they didn’t like it when the contest became physical.
> 
> You could never say that of the 1998 Arsenal side. They were experienced and strong, both mentally and physically. They were tough. They didn’t have the touch of arrogance that would come in the Henry years when their attitude was ‘you can’t touch us, we’re French and we’re brilliant’.
> We knew the Invincibles had all the skill in the world but they also had a soft centre. You always felt you had a chance against them because you could get about them, bully them.
> ‘If you let them play they’ll destroy you,’ the manager told us in his pre-match talk. ‘So you’d better be right up against them. It’s a football match. You’re allowed to tackle. And no other team tackles them so let’s make sure Mister Pires and Mister Henry know that today’s going to be hard. Today’s going to be different.’
> 
> 
> That didn’t mean going over the top. It didn’t mean reckless two-footed challenges. Who wants to get sent off ? That would be self-destructive. But we knew a lot of them hated aerial challenges, so what did we do? Clattered them in the air at every opportunity.
> My job was to nullify the threat of Antonio Reyes.
> My thought process was simple: ‘He’s a great player, a pacy, tricky winger. If I stand off him and don’t tackle, he’ll run rings round me and make me look an idiot. He’s got more skill, he’s got more speed. I might have more stamina but that’s not going to be much good if he’s ripped me apart in the first 30 minutes.’
> You are like a boxer trying to work out whether to jab and run or get in close. And while I could try to intercept, using my experience and positional abilities, I knew that above all I had to get tight, get physical. I had to makes Reyes lose his confidence.
> If there were question-marks about him — justified by what turned out to be a short spell in England — they were over his temperament. It was my job to expose that weakness.
> Some say I crossed the line. How? Reyes was subbed after 70 minutes and it wasn’t for his own protection. He didn’t have a mark on his leg. Yes, there was a time in the first half when he knocked the ball through my legs and, chasing back, I went through him and tripped him. It wasn’t pretty but it’s something any defender does dozens of times a season: you concede a foul high up the pitch rather than risk worse trouble around the penalty area.
> People said we ganged up on Reyes but my brother Phil’s collision with him was a nothing tackle. He got there a bit late and pushed Reyes off the ball, which wasn’t hard to do.
> 
> I’m not going to deny an element of intimidation but only because Reyes wasn’t tough enough to take it. Cristiano Ronaldo would get that sort of treatment all the time, until defenders realised it didn’t put him off, it just made him more determined. That sort of courage is part of being a great player.
> Reyes couldn’t handle the rough and tumble, which is why Wenger ended up selling him back to Spain. He had the skills but he fell short of being a top player because he couldn’t take a bit of stick.
> Brilliantly talented as Arsenal were, there was a mental fragility about quite a few of their players. Still is, to be honest. Wenger is always liable to start complaining about a physical approach but it’s sour grapes because his skilful players have been outfought.
> He described Darren Fletcher as an anti-footballer once, which couldn’t be more ridiculous. Physical toughness is part of the game and our boss has always known it.
> At Old Trafford we couldn’t believe the naivety of people complaining about Stoke and Blackburn having a physical approach to the game. Anyone who talks like that is advertising a weakness.
> We learned from our days in the youth team, where we had Nobby Stiles and Eric Harrison as our coaches, that the first lesson of football is that you compete.
> How many defenders do you see rough up Giggsy? He’ll get kicked but he’ll never get physically dominated by a defender. Look at the way Giggsy went through Lee Bowyer at Birmingham last season after Bowyer had put in a bad tackle. It was a challenge that carried a message: ‘Don’t think we’re gonna get bullied.’ Every team can be outplayed but the idea of walking into the dressing room if you’ve been pushed around – well, that’s just unthinkable.
> Strength isn’t enough on its own but there’s no doubt Arsenal have underestimated the importance of being able to compete physically.
> 
> Rough up the Invincibles and they’d act as though it was an affront. They believed — and this must have come from their manager — that their beautiful, intricate passing game deserved to be admired, not challenged. They had a superiority complex.
> Henry would look at you as if to say, ‘How dare you try to to tackle me!’ United have never really tolerated prima donnas. You get kicked, you get up and get on with the match. Look at how Ronaldo cut out a lot of his histrionics — that’s because we told him to stop rolling on the floor. He benefited massively from the toughening-up process that came with playing in England.
> In the end we beat Arsenal’s Invincibles 2–0, with a bit of help from a dubious penalty when Wazza [Wayne Rooney] went over Sol Campbell’s leg. But we deserved it because we’d thrown them off their game.
> And the way they they reacted afterwards told you everything about their inability to see football as a battle of skill and courage.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...t-Arsene-Wengers-Arsenal-We-bullied-them.html


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

i kinda feel at time barca have a similar attitude.

I mean Mou's tactics are insane and sick, but some of the players at barca do have a holier than thou attitude


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

rough, rough day for Blackburn. Two PK fails. Ouch.

Speaking of that match, geez, I wonder why the cameraman focused on this baby. :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

i had my doubts, but rooney really does look better than ever with that hair transplant. just look at good hes looking in that blackburn game 8*D

also, i was saying boo urns, boo urns too


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Suq Madiq said:


> rough, rough day for Blackburn. Two PK fails. Ouch.
> 
> Speaking of that match, geez, I wonder why the cameraman focused on this baby. :side:


I've noticed that the Serie A and La Liga cameraman mostly focus on attractive women in the audience. The Premier League is more subtle about it, as you just pointed out. :side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Suq Madiq said:


> rough, rough day for Blackburn. Two PK fails. Ouch.





> Everton manager David Moyes believes Blackburn striker Mauro Formica dived to win two penalties as the Merseyside club won 1-0 at Ewood Park.
> 
> Formica missed the second of those two spot kicks after Junior Hoillet had already missed the first, while Everton snatched victory in injury time through a penalty of their own, scored by Mikel Arteta.
> 
> Moyes argues that the referee got that decision right as defender Christopher Samba "climbed all over" midfielder Marouanne Fellaini.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14695616.stm

might be justice according to Moyes.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Well said, Gary. Well fucking said.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

In honor of that boom-bust cycle, I've done one of my own. Granted it could come back to bite me in the ass if something major happens this window.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao brilliant evo


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

arsenal


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

lolled hard evo


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

oh my. here is a possible arsenal lineup for this match...
.
gk - chezza

rb - jenkinson
cb - djourou
cb - miquel
lb - traore

cm - coquelin
cm - rosicky
cm - ramsey

lw - arshavin

st - rvp

rw - walcott

Fabianski, Sunu, Lansbury, Ozyakup, AOC, Chamakh, and ? 


PAIN.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

small miracle if we dont get beat


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

small miracle would be keeping respectable and only losing by a goal.

I just can just picture United's attack doing serious work against a backline like that. Hopefully TV5 and Sagna pass their fitness tests.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I hope it's Man United vs. Arshavin (not the alive one; the dead one) :side:


----------



## elo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



united_07 said:


> another article to please the arsenal fans from gary neville  , its quite long but a good read


Is Gary serious? The Invincibles and 04-05 Arsenal team had no issue with getting physical - Viera, Campbell, Cole, Lehmann, Gilberto etc - these guys were psychos on the park and had an immense presence compared to the kindergarten squads Arsene puts together these days. Does he seriously think they didn't win the title in 04-05 due to being soft? Talk about shitting all over a Chelski team that amounted a massive 95 points for the season and winning the title by a mile.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Evo said:


> In honor of that boom-bust cycle, I've done one of my own. Granted it could come back to bite me in the ass if something major happens this window.


:lmao


----------



## haribo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

RUSH repped me with the biggest picture of Sol Campbell ever 

2500px × 3568px


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

not the only one i got with that.

plus got stringer with - http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj92/sticksy07/1-3.png

and Nige with this beauty


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao I've been spared Sol twice lately, I instead got Taylor Swift. I think that's a slight improvement :hmm:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

@RUSH: Fantastic.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

That Stringer one is brilliant. Gotta get the other Arsenal guys with that.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'm waiting for Arsenal's inevitable loss tonight to get them. Just found out I don't need to spread to get Mikey. Outstanding.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

just gave mikey a nice little x3 rep with boom-bust 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

going to get gunner with -


Spoiler: gunner


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'm getting in on this picture repping madness. Y'all gonna get GOT.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Just lie down and die, Arsenal. No need for you to give it a go, we'll batter you. Take your loss and we'll try to keep it in single figures. Currently, you are no match for us. You will be swept aside like the small nuisance you are.







Prediction: Man United 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Its days like today I'm happy I support Sunderland and not Arsenal 8*D


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



haribo said:


> RUSH repped me with the biggest picture of Sol Campbell ever
> 
> 2500px × 3568px


Someone repped me with that, wasn't Rush tho. 8*D

Also, I red repped someone in the TNA section yesterday so I could send another pic to Stringer. I see they have red repped me back. I feel guilty about it, I didn't even read their post. I am going to green rep them constantly for a month now.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Bets for today

Man utd to win from -4 - 18/1 - fiver
Rooney to score more than arsenal - 7/2 - tenner

could be quids in lol.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Spurs' midfield is going to get absolutely destroyed.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

1240: BREAKING TEAM NEWS
Samir Nasri starts for Man City v Tottenham.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Spurs playing Modric and Kranjcar in central midfield. Toure to eat them before half-time.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

United 3-0. Arsenal didn't look the least bit dangerous against us last week, and they were at home. Can't see them scoring away.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

i presume nasri will replace milner who played his best game for the club last week. fucking samir.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

*Hart

Zabaleta - Kompany - Lescott - Clichy

Yaya Toure - Barry

Silva - Agüero - Nasri

Džeko *​
WHAT A TEAM.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

seeing all these rep pictures makes me anxious when we visit Anfield & Stamford Bridge.


On topic I really don't see us walking today's game with little trouble, I've seen Arsenal live at OT enough times to know they're always a tricky opponent capable of performing to their best and being a major problem. If we play well enough then on form we should win but I'll go for 2-0 to United.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Pftt, you think that's bad. Wait till you come to the Stadium of Light. :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



MMN said:


> *Hart
> 
> Zabaleta - Kompany - Lescott - Clichy
> 
> Yaya Toure - Barry
> 
> Silva - Agüero - Nasri
> 
> Džeko *​
> WHAT A TEAM.












''Toure and Barry? Holding midfielders galor......Silva, Nasri and Aguero?!''


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

thanks for the 3 giant pictures of sol's arse king kenny :side:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I want a picture of sol's arse


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Reckon it will be Aguero on the right and Nas centrally and deeper than the front three of Silva, Kun and Dzeko. Wil be lots of interchange in attack though. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Keegan comparing City to Barca after a 4-0 win at home against Swansea and a narrow 3-2 win against Bolton.

Fucking laughable.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Silent Alarm I'm contemplating on what to rep you. But seeing as Man United will most likely win, you'll probably just get Mata, or Jay Spearing's ugly mug. :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Fuck I hope Spurs can pull off some magic here.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Rockhead said:


> Silent Alarm I'm contemplating on what to rep you. But seeing as Man United will most likely win, you'll probably just get Mata, or Jay Spearing's ugly mug. :side:


I would rep you with a picture of Drogba's unconscious body lying on the ground, but that would be in poor taste.

I'll probably just settle for a picture of Chicharito trollin' it up from match in May :side:.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

King Kenny :side:............ why, just why?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Great move from Spurs there.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Dzeko scores, Nasri assist.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

i always said that nasri was a top, top signing

:side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

dat cunt with dat assist


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Dzeko looks a different player, full of confidence and scoring goals. Is that 4 in his last 4? Hideous time for him to come good just after they signed Nasri and Aguero and seem to have managed to hold onto Tevez. I fear City D:

Leon Best with a goal for Newcastle, fucks up with Fulham?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Nasri and Dzeko combine again.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

anyone still calling dzeko an overpriced flop?

no?

didnt think so


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Tottenham have had a super start to the season, 5 conceded, none scored, and plenty of time to concede more 8*D

Dzeko looks like he's gonna have a very good season unfortunately...


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Dzeko, bastard....why did i remove him from my fantasy team. Wait...his in my Sky Sports one 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

In one half, Nasri has double the amount of assists that he managed to get through-out all of last season.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Carlos who?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

lol stats in football


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Great game to watch. City's front four are amazing, but Spurs have been pretty good too. Crouch really should have scored after that cross from Bale + VDV has been very close a few times.



Silent Alarm said:


> In one half, Nasri has double the amount of assists that he managed to get through-out all of last season.


He doesn't have to try to walk it into the net this season.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



BkB Hulk said:


> He doesn't have to try to walk it into the net this season.


yeah, he just puts balls in so dzeko can instead


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Silent Alarm said:


> In one half, Nasri has double the amount of assists that he managed to get through-out all of last season.


he actually has strikers to finish the effort.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

God I hope Chelsea vs City is really far away. Need time to travel to Manchester and break the legs of Nasri, Dzeko, Silva etc. :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

if Spurs had some decent strikers they'd be in with a much better chance (and scoreline at the half) in this game


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

newcastle 2-0


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



united_07 said:


> thanks for the 3 giant pictures of sol's arse king kenny :side:


He failed the IMG tags on mine. Forum noob.



Kiz said:


> i always said that nasri was a top, top signing
> 
> :side:


I did.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

tottenham at $20 to win :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Laughing at all the pundits who predicted doom and gloom for Newcastle because they sold their great English spine of Nolan and Barton and replaced them with shitty foreigners like Cabaye.

Also Seb, did you used to play mafia here? I have vague recollections of you being the mafia mod at one stage but I might be wrong.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

seb did spacejam mafia

the first game i entered (and did well in :side


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Spurs starting with Lennon, Bale, Modric and VDV was a bit of a mistake, the physicality of Man City plus their creative play meant they needed someone who could put a foot in, so to bring Huddlestone on at half time will improve things but it's all too late.

This City side this is pretty insane with their immense squad


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Hat trick for Dzeko, then. Not too bad from him. Tottenham are appalling.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Getting rather embarrassing now.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Interesting to note that Dzeko was apparently appalling last season, however as it stands he currently has a strike rate of 12 goals for City in 25 games. A fraction under the elusive 'goal every other game' scoring rate (2 games per goal) that used to be given as the measuring stick for top class strikers.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

We need an injury crisis to strike City.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Balotelli to get sold asap.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

thing is you can injure KUN, Dzeko and Silva and then City just wheel out Tevez, Balotelli and Johnson. fuck. 4-0, there will be more goals before this is done.

edit: see. 4-1 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Bananas said:


> Interesting to note that Dzeko was apparently appalling last season, however as it stands he currently has a strike rate of 12 goals for City in 25 games. A fraction under the elusive 'goal every other game' scoring rate (2 games per goal) that used to be given as the measuring stick for top class strikers.


bullshit, he's an overpriced flop


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Bananas said:


> Interesting to note that Dzeko was apparently appalling last season, however as it stands he currently has a strike rate of 12 goals for City in 25 games. A fraction under the elusive 'goal every other game' scoring rate (2 games per goal) that used to be given as the measuring stick for top class strikers.


Tbf he only got 2 league goals, something Carroll got a bit of flack for and Torres got a ton for for only getting one less than that. They bought him in the hope he'd fire them into the Champions League. They got in, but his contribution was fairly minimal. He did get a few in the cups, but his performances were also quite poor, and he didn't look like a big money signing. He does now though, obviously, you could tell against Swansea that he's turned a corner. His overall stats have been helped by the fact he's got 5 Premier League goals already this season. Add the one against United, if that counts in stats, and that's 6 of his 12 goals. Half, and they've come at the very start of the season. He's scored more Prem goals today than he did last season, think that kinda sums it up. The Edin Dzeko of last season wouldn't bang in a hat-trick against Spurs away from home.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Best football I've seen so far this season.

Man City scare me.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

What I was saying essentially was people were silly to write him off after one half season.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Bale is the single most overrated thing in the world. More overrated than sushi.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



KME said:


> Tbf he only got 2 league goals, something Carroll got a bit of flack for and Torres got a ton for for only getting one less than that. They bought him in the hope he'd fire them into the Champions League. They got in, but his contribution was fairly minimal. He did get a few in the cups, but his performances were also quite poor, and he didn't look like a big money signing. He does now though, obviously, you could tell against Swansea that he's turned a corner. His overall stats have been helped by the fact he's got 5 Premier League goals already this season. Add the one against United, if that counts in stats, and that's 6 of his 12 goals. Half, and they've come at the very start of the season. He's scored more Prem goals today than he did last season, think that kinda sums it up. The Edin Dzeko of last season wouldn't bang in a hat-trick against Spurs away from home.


the edin dzeko of last season also joined a whole new team in a whole new league in january. torres and carroll came from epl clubs obviously.


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

If VDV is out for weeks and they sell Modric I have no idea how Harry is going to patch up this team 

Parker will be a plus but it looks bleak for the immediate future if they don't reinforce


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

United unchanged from the Spurs game.

Arsenal without Vermaelen and Sagna


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

i bet no-one who said dzeko was a flop remembers didier drogba being complete toss for chelsea when he first joined


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

nasri. such a cunt.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I can't stand city. 

I really hope we get to meet them in the CL.


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Seb said:


> i bet no-one who said dzeko was a flop remembers didier drogba being complete toss for chelsea when he first joined


Oh I remember don't you worry! That being said I really rate Dzeko 

It's almost as bad as when Ibra joined Barcelona (Wrong type of striker for their play) calling him utterly useless whereas in Serie A he's been world class IMO 

You'll always have fickle fans though with selective memory


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Drogba was never toss at Chelsea. In his first season there, he was still a quality target man, and was actually quite an unselfish player. He was just very unconfident infront of goal. He was by no means great in his first season, but I certainly wouldn't say he was toss, and I know some Chelsea fans who agree.

Also, how dare you criticise sushi Berbarito. I have a local sushi place that is cheap as buggery, and good quality too. You can have a decent meal there for $5 (AU). It's fecking brilliant.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

what, so dzeko can slot a few past valdes


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Job done, well done lads. Wasn't a great game but the points are more than welcome.


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Bananas said:


> Drogba was never toss at Chelsea. In his first season there, *he was still a quality target man, and was actually quite an unselfish player*. He was just very unconfident infront of goal. He was by no means great in his first season, but I certainly wouldn't say he was toss, and I know some Chelsea fans who agree.
> 
> Also, how dare you criticise sushi Berbarito. I have a local sushi place that is cheap as buggery, and good quality too. You can have a decent meal there for $5 (AU). It's fecking brilliant.


He was good I agree but for £24 million I expected a bit more. Not to say he did toss of course! Patience is key

Players regularly need 6 months plus to settle in to a particular system, we're fortunate to an extent all our coaches have adopted the same formation (Give or take a few diamond attempts)


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Cre5po said:


> Oh I remember don't you worry! That being said I really rate Dzeko


Yeah he was widely being talked about as a Veron-level flop for at least his first season considering he cost a bomb. Chelsea really struggled for goals after Mutu lost his form (probably due to being a junkie) and he came in and did no better. Was gun at Marseille though, scored some super goals in the CL. I think they got to the semi's that year, was the year when Deportivo came back from a 3-0 first leg defecit against Milan and all the semi-finalists were surprising.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Kiz said:


> what, so dzeko can slot a few past valdes


Relying on one striker didn't get you guys too far last year. :flip

Edit: FUCK him.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Superb goal.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Dzeko is shit...










Fucking impressive performance by Dzeko and City as a whole.


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Drogba's season of awesomeness for Marseille was in the UEFA Cup I do believe, scored against us twice, and believe he notched one against Newcastle too. It was the season that the semi finalists were surprising in the CL, but Marseille were, I do believe, in the UEFA Cup



Kiz said:


> the edin dzeko of last season also joined a whole new team in a whole new league in january. torres and carroll came from epl clubs obviously.


Meh, some players do just adapt to the league straight away, Torres ironically being one of them. Dzeko wouldn't have done last season what he's done today, doesn't mean I don't rate him or that it was right he was written off. I personally thought he'd come good, and would have loved us to sign him at some point, always liked him at Wolfsburg. Football fans and media are fickle, if you aren't playing well in your first few games at the club, or if certain people decide you aren't, you get caught in a shitstorm. Trust me, having a team with Henderson and Carroll in it, I'm unfortunately well placed to comment D:

Good lord, another one? He obviously heard us.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

If Dzeko and Aguero keep scoring like they are, Tevez is going to have a lot of time to spend with his family in Manchester.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

that was absolute rape. unbelievable. Spurs got blown off the park.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

What do Arsenal players have to say about Nasri now? Ha!

Man City is the team to knock Barca from the top of the mountain. :shocked:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Mancini needs to go back to a defensive formation. The attacking gameplan obviously didn't work for him today.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

awaiting stringer's reaction to nasri's assits, coz ya know he's a shit player + a cunt


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Razor King said:


> What do Arsenal players have to say about Nasri now? Ha!
> 
> *Man City is the team to knock Barca from the top of the mountain.* :shocked:


Not a single fuk is given until it actually happens. Come at us. 

As impressive as they have been (very impressive) they still have to beat the likes of United, Chelsea and Liverpool (who all look great) before they can start gloating about beating us. 

That being said, this season is going to have some EPIC matches, a lot of tight competition. I'm very excited.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

and there was someone yesterday saying that the english premier league is shit?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Kind of nervous now. Arsenal with a weak team, nothing to lose, everyone expecting them to lose. It's all set up.....


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

look at that backline Silent Alarm, are you worried about DAT JENKINSON?


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I wouldn't say Chelsea look great...Yet anyway, at the moment they're stuck at the level of "shite, but winning". But that will all change soon. 

It's a long old season though, 3 impressive wins is good, but there will be tough, tough times to come, will be interesting to see how they respond to big games, falling beind, some of their big players having an off day, a surprise loss or drop of points. Gonna be a better season than the last one, I'm confident of that, a few of the bigger teams have improved drastically.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

if any city fan even considers our team on barca's level they should be shot.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

man utd are still a notch above man city and any other EPL team as far as i'm concerned


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Seb said:


> man utd are still a notch above man city and any other EPL team as far as i'm concerned


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Impressive again from City. Dzeko gave Kaboul a fisting out there today. Also :lmao @ Chelsea looking "great". They've been crap, absolute crap. Utd, City and Liverpool (somewhat surprisingly) have been the best sides after the first few rounds. And Barca would still tear City apart.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

chelsea have looked garbage. lucky not to draw against norwich, penalty changed the game


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

they're showing the highlights from this rivalry in the past, shame it isn't really one anymore. man vieira was a tank.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Chelsea is still unbalanced. Their new signing have been quality so far, and their team is still stacked. 

They'll be back on track when Modric jumps ship.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Playing two in the middle :hmm:.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Calling Chelsea "absolute crap," tad bit of an over-exaggeration, yeah?

Those 2nd and 3rd goals were coming, penalty or not. The keeper just kept Ramires from shooting it into an empty net.

They do have a lot to put together still. They (the players) all need to decide on the same system and stick with it, because there's one that clearly works and one they seem to lean back on a bit that clearly doesn't. AVB is trying to incorporate the one that does. Ironically enough, Mata and Lukaku were two perfect examples of it, and they're both new boys.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Yeah coz it's a given Modric is joining them 

And yeah Seb, the Utd/Arsenal rivalry was brilliant with Keane vs Vieira etc.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Won't really matter if they don't, they aren't going to be 'crap' all season. Any they will still be top 4.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Watching the highlights of the old rivalry brings back a lot of memories, especially the Van Nistelrooy missed penalty and Martin Keown screaming in his face afterwards; images from the childhood.

Arsenal's team looks pretty thin. Hard to see anything other than a United win, they just don't really match up like they used to.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

A Swansea player broke his leg in a golf buggy accident :lmao

I'm usually sympathetic to injuries, but come on, a golf buggy. Almost as bad as Canizares being out of the 2002 World Cup because he dropped a bottle of aftershave on his foot


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Nice confident start for Szczesny there


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Does Dzeko's perfect hat-trick (right, left and header) count despite him scoring four goals?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Evo said:


> Calling Chelsea "absolute crap," tad bit of an over-exaggeration, yeah?
> 
> Those 2nd and 3rd goals were coming, penalty or not. *The keeper just kept Ramires from shooting it into an empty net.*
> 
> They do have a lot to put together still. They (the players) all need to decide on the same system and stick with it, because there's one that clearly works and one they seem to lean back on a bit that clearly doesn't. AVB is trying to incorporate the one that does. Ironically enough, Mata and Lukaku were two perfect examples of it, and they're both new boys.


Isn't that what a keeper usually does? 8*D


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Yeah it should, no biggie if it doesn't because I'm sure anyone would rather score 4 in a game than 3


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



BkB Hulk said:


> Isn't that what a keeper usually does? 8*D


Oh you.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Anyone watching on Sky Sports looking forward to FIFA 12:

http://www.ea.com/uk/football/news/tvadvert-02


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Arsenal thuggin again.

Been some nice build up play so far with just lacking the end product.


Oh shit scratch that, Anderson with a nice chip and Welbeck scores. Shocking defending from the Gunners.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Oh, Danny Boy!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Weak shit from Chezzer.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Time to up that Cahill bid Mr Wenger...


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

pathetic defending from Arsenal there.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Woeful defending, just woeful.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

What was that, Stringer?

Who was that? That was DAVID DE FUCKING GEA!


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I was like "Dive left, he's gonna go left. Everyone knows he's gonna go left." 

And DE GEA, who Stringer has been laying into, stops Van Persie. Fucking hell. :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

OH MY GOD!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao Arsenal.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

ASHLEY YOUNG! WOW!

That was some David Villa shit right there.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

de Gea is the man from the spot, there was DAT SAVE in the super cup against milito last year.

Goal of the season (to date) from Young.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

weak penalty from Van persie but a good save from De Gea... then that goal from Ashley Young was a amazing strike. 
Take a bow son.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'd definitely pick that to beat Bosingwa's goal from yesterday as the current goal of the season.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Silent Alarm said:


> What was that, Stringer?
> 
> Who was that? That was DAVID DE FUCKING GEA!


Not to mention Szchezny (or whatever) basically stood and watched the first goal, instead of doing ANYTHING. I wonder who he'd take now. :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Evo said:


> I was like "Dive left, he's gonna go left. Everyone knows he's gonna go left."
> 
> And DE GEA, who Stringer has been laying into, stops Van Persie. Fucking hell. :lmao


[Stringer] DAT IRONY [/Stringer]

Amazing goal by Young, fair play to the lad for slotting in as well as he has done so far. Really made me eat my words when not being impressed by the initial signing.

Damn Welbeck was doing so far in the season, be good for Hernandez to get a run out and back into the swing of things but terrible Welbeck will be out for a couple of weeks likely.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Welbeck .


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

i told you all de gea was a very confident keeper


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Silent Alarm said:


> Welbeck .


that was so unlucky for Welbeck he was really on top form and keeping berbatov out of the team


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Arshavin should definitely be off.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Kiz you tell us all everything.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

i bring teh intelligence :side:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Loss at OT is no big thing.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Rooney!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Arsenal getting raped beyond measure.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Another class goal, Stringer's CP is gonna get raped by full time I imagine, :side:

As the Aussies on here would say, u all mirin


----------



## Dale

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Only consilation for Arsenal is that 2 of the 3 goals have been top drawer, unsavable if you will.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

3-0 wenger is neck high in deep shit! that was a world class free kick from Wayne you dont save those!


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

MIGHTY CARL JENKINSON with the brilliant cross into the 3rd row.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Arsenal getting destroyed and being stopped by De Gea. 

Arsenal fans on this forum have nothing.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Is Ramsey injured? I can't find him on the pitch.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Bananas said:


> Loss at OT is no big thing.


what about that loss to us? 



BkB Hulk said:


> Is Ramsey injured? I can't find him on the pitch.


he's going to cop another set of mocking on twitter. i really hope he reads it.

from pre match

RUSH_nj Nick James
@aaronjramsey how many goals are you banging in today? i think United don't need help to get through your miserable defense so take it easy.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Well, i can guess that Magsimus will rep me with Leon best :side: .

However, i will join in with the glorious pictures of the scorers being repped to stringer.

and one man utd fan will get Walcott :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Rooney shooting from about 60 yards, cheeky.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

nasri might have helped.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Poor effort from De Gea on that goal? Funny thing is had TV & Sagna made this match, I think Arsenal would have been in with a good chance.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Fuck sake, De Gea.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



BkB Hulk said:


> Not to mention Szchezny (or whatever) basically stood and watched the first goal, instead of doing ANYTHING. I wonder who he'd take now. :side:


In hindsight, may as well have neither. 8*D


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Stringer will hold onto that one goal for dear life just like he still holds onto beating Barca in the first leg.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

2 steps forward 1 step back for de gea.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

i always said de gea isnt confident enough :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Lmao. 

De Gea was actually starting to win over the United fans. :side: Poor kid.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Silent Alarm said:


> Welbeck .


I'm not saying this about you personally but I find a lot of people are all 'durr hurr Van Persie injured again lolz' when RVP or Kieran Dyer get injured. Even though it is well within the realms of possibility for a player to get injured more than once. People win the lottery- that's lucky. Some players are just unlucky.

lol De Gea


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Evra and Evans are so fucking dodgy.

Great half though. Rooney, Young and Anderson just look class. Shame about Welbeck, he was in brilliant form. Terrible timing for him, same thing happened him last season.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

To be fair I think there are a lot of keepers who wouldn't have made that save. De Gea seemed like he was expecting the low cross.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Evo said:


> To be fair I think there are a lot of keepers who wouldn't have made that save. De Gea seemed like he was expecting the low cross.


He was expecting the ball to bounce up off a divot in the pitch safely into his arms.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Evo said:


> To be fair I think there are a lot of keepers who wouldn't have made that save. De Gea seemed like he was expecting the low cross.


You're right, still it will be scrutinised to fuck now.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Evo said:


> To be fair I think there are a lot of keepers who wouldn't have made that save. De Gea seemed like he was expecting the low cross.


Try to explain that to the Arsenal fans. 8*D


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Evo said:


> To be fair I think there are a lot of keepers who wouldn't have made that save. De Gea seemed like he was expecting the low cross.


That was my thought as soon as it happened.

Very good first half, Young's goal was excellent. Little Russian should be off though.

Also Jenkinson telling Walcott to fuck off despite his obvious error :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



> what about that loss to us?


I was and still am gutted about it.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

My favorite part about the celebration for Rooney's goal was that when (whoever that was) tried to pick him up, he realized "Fuck, Rooney's a fatass." and fell over. :lmao


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Also, Arshavin is a fucking thug. That first yellow should have been a straight red and since then he lunged in on Young.

Webb is trying, blatantly to kill his reputation as a United homer.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Good half by Man United, but once again Evra looking the weakest of the back four. his 'clearance' that led to their goal was disgraceful.

De Gea is actually playing quite well, made some really good saves. The goal he conceded was not easy, since walcott was really close, and the shot had some venom.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

1. Why the fuck are we playing this formation?

2. Why is the defense playing such a high line?

3. Why isn't Arshavin playing the attacking midfield role?

I don't know why Arsene can't change the formation. Jesus, this is ridiculous. I'm not mad that we are losing, but the fact that we play the same formation and use the same tactics--no matter who we have in the park; that just makes me think if Arsene has really lost it.

Ramsey isn't ready. Move Arshavin into the attacking midfield role and play Walcott ahead with RVP. RVP isn't as good when he doesn't have Nasri/Fabregas.

We should have gone out there with a defensive formation and just parked the bus. I don't know what the heck is wrong with Arsene.




EGame said:


> Not a single fuk is given until it actually happens. Come at us.


Seems like a lot of fuck was given for a sarcastic comment.



BkB Hulk said:


> Is Ramsey injured? I can't find him on the pitch.


Just another pointer: the dude isn't ready to be Cesc Ramseygas. Somebody tell Arsene.


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

As expected then. Great goals from Young and Rooney, abysmal defending for Welbeck's goal, and poor keeping for Walcott's. Game was over as soon as the penalty, which incidentally was shite, was saved. I do not rate Evans whatsoever, and think Evra's fallen the fuck off. Arshavin should be off too, Webb is a div. Second half I could see United scoring more goals, but the game's dead regardless, as seems to often be the case when Arsenal turn up at OT.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

GREAT first half, United have been a joy to watch. Expecting more of the same in the second half.

I hope Arshavin gets sent off, guy should be far away from the pitch by now. That challenge on Young was a yellow card at least.

Oh, and Carl "The Man" Jenkinson > Theo Walcott.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Berbarito said:


> Webb is trying, blatantly to kill his reputation as a United homer.


I disagree. At the rate United are scoring goals this game, I think Webb's going to add one of his own before it's over. 8*D


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

There are two morons in the away section with a banner say 'Who knew Nasri or Fabregas four years ago?' Simple arithmetic is too hard for some people.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I bet wenger wished he had upped his bid for cahill massively.

I bet 6.5 Million in his mind sounds about right. French fucking dickhead


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Jenkinson the thug.


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Arshavin needs to leave the match, the club, and England. Just not working out for him anywhere, he looks disinterested, weak, and out of any ideas. Lansbury should replace the prick ASAP.

Smalling however, is excellent


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

This is going to be one long day for arsenal.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Fuck Manchester

Stoke have recorded the most impressive win today


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



> I bet wenger wished he had upped his bid for cahill massively.
> 
> I bet 6.5 Million in his mind sounds about right. French fucking dickhead


Fuck off you northern spastic wanker. Cahill will walk from your joke of a club for nothing and you'll get eventually get relegated and go into administration. Gartside is a greedy twat who'll run your club into the ground where it belongs.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Should have been 3-2. Arsenal are definitley still in this providing they get the next goal


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

If these fans don't stop singing this fucking song I'm going to shoot someone.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Bananas said:


> Fuck off you northern spastic wanker. Cahill will walk from your joke of a club for nothing and you'll get eventually get relegated and go into administration. Gartside is a greedy twat who'll run your club into the ground where it belongs.


Joke of a club eh ?

Must be a United fan or an american you pal


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

he's an arsenal fan. thats why he's all mad :side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

ALEXANDER OXLADE-CHAMBERLAIN. Arsenal to win by 4.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Rush said:


> he's an arsenal fan. thats why he's all mad :side:


N'awwwww someone is all bitter. 
Looks to me like Arsenal are looking like a biggest joke in football at the moment.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Bananas said:


> Fuck off you northern spastic wanker. Cahill will walk from your *joke of a club* for nothing and you'll get eventually get relegated and go into administration. Gartside is a greedy twat who'll run your club into the ground where it belongs.


Oh the irony...

southern twat.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Is Rooney for real?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Rooney, free-kick extraordinaire!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Bolton are 90M in debt, and it's spiraling year on year. Bolton's longterm future in the Premier League with their current attendances is completely untenable. That's what makes you a joke.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

It's 5!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Fucking hell. :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

This is just hilarious.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

MORE!


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Bananas said:


> Bolton are 90M in debt, and it's spiraling year on year. Bolton's longterm future in the Premier League with their current attendances is completely untenable. That's what makes you a joke.


14 premier league clubs have worse debts than us. Attendances are on the up and our manager has a clue of what hes doing. 

Bolton are going forward.
Arsenal are going backward, but when you become a mid-table club in 2/3 years can we buy sagna please 8*D


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Relegation looms for monsieur Wenger 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

WE are Arsenal, WE don't need defenders.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

5-1 oh dear me. Id be in tears


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Every United player on the pitch can score at this rate.

Rooney nearly again!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Rooney is fucking possessed.

6-1. Who else but Park?


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

The mancs look unstoppable, not sure if they're just that good or Arsenal are just that bad at the moment.

And with that, its 6...


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

OMG this right der is what you call domination! 6-1...i almost feel sorry for the gunners..almost.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

6-1. I'd say this is unreal, but for Arsenal, this is very, very real.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

This isnt football, this is genocide

Ferguson wants to finish them and make an example


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

this is fucking hilarious

at least gunner made a bit of money.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao i doubt we'd hear from Stringer for a LONG LONG LONG TIME.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

if wenger does not spend after this then he really has lost his mind


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Who do City and United play next?


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Wow arsenal need defenders.

Im anticipating the pathetic offer they will throw Blackburn for Samba


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Seb said:


> man utd are still a notch above man city and any other EPL team as far as i'm concerned


^ just re-iterating this

ROONEY has been sublime today.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



CyberWaste said:


> The mancs look unstoppable, not sure if they're just that good or Arsenal are just that bad at the moment.
> 
> And with that, its 6...


Definitley both. As good as United have been, the Arsenal defence has been truly terrible for 3 of them.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Wake up call for wenger perhaps as for how far they are behind the likes of ManU, Chelsea and City.

But he still will buy the same type of players he always has in the last few years.


*COMEBACK ON!!!!!*


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

GAME ON! GAME ON!


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

6-2.

Another goal for Stringer to hang onto.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

This is just too damn funny


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



JakeC_91 said:


> Who do City and United play next?


we play wigan. martinez is crying already


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

this is embarrassing. spurs finished what, 5th? 5-1, Arsenal 4th? 6-2 so far. back to the big 4 8*D well big 3 + liverpool :side:

the young (United), the foreign (City), the old (Chel$ki) and the local (overpaid) poms (Liverpool)


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Evo said:


> If these fans don't stop singing this fucking song I'm going to shoot someone.


Why? I've always had time for Arsenal's away support and in the UK singing 'we love you.....' is par for the course when you're being thumped by another team. Its a simple and easy song which more often than not everyone can join in on, would you prefer they sat in silence?


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Oxlade chamberlain to score 5 in 10 mins. I called it


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Phil Jones just absolutely manhandled that little Russian. :lmao


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Who is Stringer ye keep mentioning?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

inb4 arsenal fans justify the goals they scored.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

laughing my ass off! just when you think it could not get any worse a red card! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dale

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Oh Jenkinson.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Not bothered.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

MIGHTY CARL JENKINSON, what a THUG.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

another red. disgusting club


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Jenkinson :lmao.

Don't worry, Strings. I won't be sending any rep pictures. There is such a thing as overkill.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

HE COULD HAVE BROKE HIM IN HALF THE THUG


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

omfg if rooney gets this

edit: too good to be true.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Segunda Caida said:


> Why? I've always had time for Arsenal's away support and in the UK singing 'we love you.....' is par for the course when you're being thumped by another team. Its a simple and easy song which more often than not everyone can join in on, would you prefer they sat in silence?


It's not the content itself, I just happened to get annoyed with it today after 20 minutes straight. Nothing personal, lol. I was over-exaggerating, cool down.

ANOTHER THUG SENT OFF.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

3 reds in 3 games. what a bunch of thugs.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

A positive for Arsenal, JENKINSON will miss a game 8*D


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Webb trying to kill his rep as a homer.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Kiz said:


> we play wigan. martinez is crying already


The mighty Roberto will use his spanish charm to help Wigan win. 










Boyce your job is to mark Dzeko.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

wow, arsenal are 3 for 3

one red card for every match they play 8*D


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

best game so far this season none stop action throughout 

edit: another penalty :lmao :lmao :lmao rooney hat-trick


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

ahahaha Arsenal next year finally you will win something the championship!


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Penalty United


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










He cant wait his turn xD


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Evo said:


> It's not the content itself, I just happened to get annoyed with it today after 20 minutes straight. Nothing personal, lol. I was over-exaggerating, cool down.
> 
> ANOTHER THUG SENT OFF.


Still there is such a thing as a mute button/option. Just seemed strange to be ragging on them trying to support their team amongst this hammering.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Arsenal are just embarrassing, it's sad now more than funny.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Rooney hattrick.


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

This is embarassing to watch, a third red card in 3 games, and 6 goals conceded. 1 point in 3 games. Absolutely AWFUL. Top 4 is ours for the taking this season, I'd like us to put in a challenge for third too. 

And that's a bit of a soft pen, but this should be 7.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Still think an away win at the Hawthorns is much better than this piece of shit... Arsenal playing like Crewe


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

lol Arsenal fans leaving.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

This is a dark, dark day for Arsenal.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

7. LOL

Rooney is world class.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



tomkim4 said:


> Still think an away win at the Hawthorns is much better than this piece of shit... Arsenal playing like Crewe


Now now dont be too harsh on Crewe


----------



## Medo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

*Rooney (Y)*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Nitromalta said:


> ahahaha Arsenal next year finally you will win something the championship!


:lmao

7-2, rooney hat trick. arsene begging for the mercy rule to get brought into football :side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Segunda Caida said:


> Still there is such a thing as a mute button/option. Just seemed strange to be ragging on them trying to support their team amongst this hammering.


You're spinning it. I said it's not the content that mattered, I just got annoyed, today, with hearing one song over and over for 20 minutes. Wouldn't have mattered if it was Arsenal away getting hammered, wouldn't have mattered it if was Chelsea at home winning.

Don't try to change my words.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Berbarito said:


> 7. LOL
> *
> Rooney is world class*.


Only figure that out now?


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

the 8th is coming soon


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

People being reactionary as usual.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Agree with Seb, when Rooney is on his game he is simply unstoppable. Really been a case of Arsenal being as bad as we've been good, Wenger's gonna have a hell of a next few weeks trying to regain the confidence of this team and appease some supporters calling for his head (who would be incredibly naiive for everything he's brought them).


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Rush said:


> this is embarrassing. spurs finished what, 5th? 5-1, Arsenal 4th? 6-2 so far. back to the big 4 8*D well big 3 + liverpool :side:
> 
> *the young (United), the foreign (City), the old (Chel$ki) and the local (overpaid) poms (Liverpool)*


I wouldn't mind this as I said earlier. If Arsenal fail to strengthen in three days this will be very likely it seems.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Wenger just wants to go home. He hasnt been bullied like this since his schooldays


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Rush said:


> :lmao
> 
> 7-2, rooney hat trick. arsene begging for the mercy rule to get brought into football :side:


Arsene is an idiot its all his fault he never spends money to buy good players


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Lol Arsene not even acknowledging RVP and Walcott after coming off. Class.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

It just gets funnier and funnier.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Evo said:


> You're spinning it. I said it's not the content that mattered, I just got annoyed, today, with hearing one song over and over for 20 minutes. Wouldn't have mattered if it was Arsenal away getting hammered, wouldn't have mattered it if was Chelsea at home winning.
> 
> Don't try to change my words.


Fair enough, just a bit taken aback by such a simple thing getting you so worked up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

arsene will buy more strikers. it's ok.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Kiz said:


> we play wigan. martinez is crying already


Martinez's face:


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Segunda Caida said:


> Fair enough, just a bit taken aback by such a simple thing getting you so worked up.


I have a slight headache. That's it really. That's why I tried to put so much emphasis on the word "TODAY." 

(plus, I said I was over-exaggerating. I wasn't that worked up about it, but you jumped on it anyways)


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Stringer will say how this defeat will make them stronger......:side:


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

What are Marseille going to do to Arsenal? Considering they beat us 8-2.

8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



EGame said:


> Lol Arsene not even acknowledging RVP and Walcott after coming off. Class.


zey shouldve scored ze 8 goals and we would win.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Evo said:


> I have a slight headache. That's it really. That's why I tried to put so much emphasis on the word "TODAY."
> 
> (plus, I said I was over-exaggerating. I wasn't that worked up about it, but you jumped on it anyways)


Could be worse, could be an Arsenal fan


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

BRING ON THE LETHAL TARGET MAN THAT IS BENDTNER


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



JakeC_91 said:


> Stringer will say how this defeat will make them stronger......:side:


i doubt he will ever return after this hammering


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

This is 2 funny.,Arsene era coming to an end. Unreal stuff.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

_*Winger looks like he is going to cry lol!*_


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

8-2. Jesus wept.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Young is amazing.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

8.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

8-2. Good lord. :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

8. No fucking mercy.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

*8 :hb*


----------



## Dale

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Another outstanding goal


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Grubbs89 said:


> i doubt he will ever return after this hammering


I expect Stringer to be realistic tbh. Overrated will probably talk about how this is a weak squad 

8-2 omg Arsenal just omg.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Christ almighty. United been possessed today.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

united/city will be a 10-10 draw


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

and there it is....the 8th goal :faint: this is unbelievable. great game


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Young + Rooney + Johnson, we've got Euro 2012 in the bag :side:


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

If wenger is going to go, this is the time. There will be a big call for him to be sacked after this, you can be sure about that.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

United have been brilliant today. People need to keep their heads though. Look at our defence and our midfield. injuries have ravaged us. At the end of the day it's only 3 points lost.

Only thing this has confirmed is that Rosicky is not a football. Hopefully he'll never play for us again.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










fill in the captions gents


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Merson is raging.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Grubbs89 said:


> i doubt he will ever return after this hammering


8*D We can only hope, so everyone can rep him with pictures of ROONEY..


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

LOL 8 Wenger should not go back to London or Arsenal fans will cause another London riot


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Arsenal can't get too down, the most important thing was not conceding 9 goals.

What are the links to the Arsenal forums? I want a laugh

Garry Neville trolling 8*D


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Wengers philosophy is tired and outdated. 

Somebody tell him that in football you _need a defence._ 

Wenger - 'Its k we buying gary cahill and chris samba for 5 million. The pair.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

if rosicky as a football he spent a lot of time in the arsenal net.

that was embarrassing. I don't care how many injuries and suspensions, there is no way 8-2 should happen when you're supposedly a top side.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

*Time for Arsenal fans to justify that loss. *


----------



## Alberto del Rio

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

LMAO at whoever had szecenzy in their fantasy games.


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

That's a fucking disgrace. Agree with Merson which is strange. Absolutely pathetic, just let United play and let themselves get raped. Shocking, so many teams go there with a worse team and make it difficult, or would at least try and shut up shop and play damage limitation. 

Not even bothered by the result cos it was inevitable, and the scoreline doesn't mean much to me cos I don't get too excited over goal difference, but the performance was just embarassing to watch, can't believe the naivity.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Alberto del Rio said:


> LMAO at whoever had szecenzy in their fantasy games.


My mate had Dzeko, Young and Rooney as captain in his team. Arsehole.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Rush said:


> if rosicky as a football he spent a lot of time in the arsenal net.
> 
> that was embarrassing. I don't care how many injuries and suspensions, there is no way 8-2 should happen when you're supposedly a top side.


I think it's evident that Arsenal are not even close to a top side.

One could argue (arsenal fans) that the Arsenal side today could beat the likes of WBA, when WBA were 100x better than Arsenal vs United.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Stringer will find some way to rationalize why this actually should've been a 4-4 tie.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Hopefully nobody tries to justify it and Paul Merson saying it how it is.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Arsene has lost the dressing room. He's also left it to late to freshen up the squad


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Merson: "A League 2 team could walk in here and do better than this." :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Rush said:


> if rosicky as a football he spent a lot of time in the arsenal net.
> 
> that was embarrassing. I don't care how many injuries and suspensions, there is no way 8-2 should happen when you're supposedly a top side.


It's Wenger being arrogant, thinking he can walk into OT with that line up and play attacking tactics with a high back line. With the injuries and suspensions (and lack of signings) he should have parked the bus and hoped to be just one goal behind with 20-25 minutes to go. Altho with Rooney and Young shooting from distance like they did, that may still have been impossible.


----------



## Alberto del Rio

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



CyberWaste said:


> My mate had Dzeko, Young and Rooney as captain in his team. Arsehole.


no need to go volatile for that..

it's a race for 3rd officially.. I believe in Suarez.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Arsenal should Hire Ancelotti as the new coach he is a true winner


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Everyone joked about how it was going to be a bad game for Arsenal but let's face it, we never expected that to be the final score.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Well that game couldn't have been much worse for me, we concede 8 and then score 2 taking away all Phil Jones fantasy league points, arrghhh!


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Almost as lol worthy as the Usain Bolt false start


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Ancelotti could make a real difference for any club but Chelsea's paid him off until next season.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Kinda just realised that we have united next week. At least i can rationalise my anger if they turn up at the reebok and play like that.


----------



## Alberto del Rio

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Pellegrini is the only one comes to my mind to take this team to anywhere.. But Arsene is really fucked now..

he has overstayed his welcome.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Stringer, Gunner14, come and entertain your public.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Alberto del Rio said:


> no need to go volatile for that..


Its called banter mate, I dont really think hes an arsehole.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I still can't get over it....Ashley Young is fucking stunning. Just sublime.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

It is the first time Arsenal concede 8 goals in 1 match since the year of 1896 (115 years ago). #UnitedvsArsenal


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'll bet that United fan on here who predicted (jokingly or not) the 1-1 score line is awfully relieved. :lmao


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Arsenal need batman. Somebody to come and save them, then leave.

I think Hiddink or Anchelotti would do the trick.

But hey lads lets be fair now, it could easily have been a draw


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Yeah, I just don't think Ancelotti would be the right coach because he's a program-building kind of guy, and I doubt he wants to do that at Arsenal. Plus, he wants to coach at Roma before he's done.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Wenger didn't see the incident that was today's game.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Park Chu Young will turn things around for Arsenal.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I couldn't give two shit what Merson thinks. Nice enough guy, but daft as a brush.


----------



## Alberto del Rio

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



CyberWaste said:


> Its called banter mate, I dont really think hes an arsehole.



i thought you were calling me :lol:

is that the worst defeat in arsene's history?

PSG job is inevitable, imo. He really should walk before the fans call for his head.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



MMN said:


> Park Chu Young will turn things around for Arsenal.


lol...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Evo said:


> I'll bet that United fan on here who predicted (jokingly or not) the 1-1 score line is awfully relieved. :lmao


That was me :side:. I was a little worried.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

looking at some of the highlights djourou had an absolute nightmare of a game


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Obviously Arsenal will take Steve Bruce off our hands :side:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Come on Stringer, come in here and laugh at Liverpool's summer signings again :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

If Wenger is sacked off the back of this result, I'll do my nut.

Anyone remember the 6-1 result in 2000/01. The season before we won the double. While we had Stepanovs playing that game, it was mostly a full team, unlike today. Imagine if we sacked Wenger after that game? No invicibles. Perhaps even no Ashburton Grove.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Mick McCarthy briefly thought about using his sexy to save Arsenal. Then he saw his club at 5th and Arsenal at 17th. 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Liverpool overspent but at least they went and got players. Arsene has to really throw money at this problem now.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

themichaelowen michael owen
Afternoon @piersmorgan.


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

My User CP is unattractive at the moment, my god Wayne Rooney is ugly. If I was on his money, I wouldn't be having anything done with my hair, I'd be straight off to the plastic surgeon 8*D. 

Think Ferguson is being a tad kind towards Wenger here. Probably indicates how little of a threat Arsenal are to him now.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Come on.. 8-2. That's ridiculous for any premier team to concede 8 goals, let alone a team like Arsenal.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Does anyone still think young is a bad signing?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Piers Morgan being the reactionary cunt that he is will no doubt be calling for Wenger's head. He's a media man though, it's to be expected. Whatever makes for the best story.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



MMN said:


> Come on Stringer, come in here and laugh at Liverpool's summer signings again :lmao


I await him and overrated to justify this result and talk about how "lolerpool" will finish below them even without signings 8*D


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



STALKER said:


> Does anyone still think young is a bad signing?


Not after that classic performance against top opposition.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Today never happened, understood? :side:


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Its funny because Man Utd didn't even play that great :lmao
Their defense was equally shocking, just barely got tested by that shambles that was Arsenal 8*D
Can I officially call Arsene Wenger a transfer window retard now or am i still not allowed 8*D?


----------



## Alberto del Rio

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

i'd 8-2 be arsene now.

Hodgson for Arsenal.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

George Graham should come back.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



For The Win said:


> Today never happened, understood? :side:


Forever Forward eh? :side:


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Someone should just give Arsenal players, i bet the thick twats there will sell before they buy in thier infinite arrogance.

Whoever has arsenal in thier next game, they are laughing


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I can't decide what's worse: Arsenal's defence today or Merson attempting to construe a sentence in concise English.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Bananas said:


> Piers Morgan being the reactionary cunt that he is will no doubt be calling for Wenger's head. He's a media man though, it's to be expected. Whatever makes for the best story.


I'm not so sure about that.

piersmorgan Piers Morgan
Shocking defending #Arsenal - sorry, but Wenger's solely to blame for this. Refuse to blame these kids.

piersmorgan Piers Morgan
This is one of the most depressing games I have ever watched. Wenger's lost the plot. #Arsenal #Shambles

piersmorgan Piers Morgan
Well, I'm going to say what most fans are thinking but don't want to admit: #Arsenal need a new manager.

piersmorgan Piers Morgan
If I was Arsene Wenger, I would resign. This is the end of his five year Inexperienced-youth-will-prevail experiment. #Arsenal #Shambles

piersmorgan Piers Morgan
Anyone got Martin O'Neill's phone number? #Arsenal #Shambles

piersmorgan Piers Morgan
New manager immediately, with orders to buy five new players before transfer window closes. Sod the cost. #Arsenal #Shambles


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



JimmyWangYang said:


> *Its funny because Man Utd didn't even play that great* :lmao
> Their defense was equally shocking, just barely got tested by that shambles that was Arsenal 8*D
> Can I officially call Arsene Wenger a transfer window retard now or am i still not allowed 8*D?


Go look at some of the goals.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

And which one of you called Chelsea utter crap earlier? :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

*I WOULD H8 2 BE A ARSENAL FAN RIGHT NOW. *


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Martin O'Neill? Piers you thick fucking cunt. God Piers is a bellend, after his cringeworthy positivty after Udinese, he's straight back to ARSENE OUT. It was terrible yes, but c'mon, support your manager and your team you fucking biff.

And I don't think United were even close to their best, some great goals, but also some abysmal defending and I think my Nan could have penetrated and got in behind the Arsenal defense today, and she'd probably break that offside trap too.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Holy shit, what a result! Absolutely brilliant result for United and even though they weren't at their absolute best, they still were solid in all 8 of their goals. A shame we conceded 2 goals from some poor defending but our midfield and overall attack was impressive and top notch. Poor Arsenal fans.

I was glad to see De Gea have another confident game. Even the first Arsenal goal, I didn't really see De Gea at fault and thought it was Evra's fault as he was out of position and not marking his man. De Gea pulled off some fantastic saves today and hopefully this increases his confidence and self-esteem.

Young and Rooney were class, Jones and Smalling were brilliant (despite the 2 goals conceded), Evans did well, Evra was alright and did some dangerous runs on the left wing. Furthermore, Nani was great albeit, making some selfish decisions and the Anderson/Cleverley midfield combination was fantastic and continues to impress me. Welbeck was also having a good game until he went off injured and all our substitutes performed. I was hoping for a Hernandez goal but you can't get them all I'm afraid.

Perfect day.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



steamed hams said:


> Go look at some of the goals.


I saw them all.
Man Utd played insanely average, Arsenal just gave them all the space in the world in midfield and defense the whole time, their defense was basically sleeping for each goal.
In the analysis after the program it was said a league 2 side would have had more chance of stopping Man Utd today, and that is true.


----------



## Alberto del Rio

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

piers morgan is an utter bellend..

martin o neill?? really?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

O'Neill would be a horrible appointment. I would probably boil with anger if that were to happen. Thankful there's 0% chance of it happening.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Not seen the game, but that makes me embarrassed to say we didn't beat them.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao Anyone watching Wenger's interview?

This can't be real...surely he cannot really be speaking what he actually believes.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

The best man to manage Arsenal? Wenger.

Kept them in the top four whilst selling off all their best players and spending little during the years after moving stadiums. Just needs to spend some money and they'll be in and around the top four again. If they appointed O'Neill, hello mid-table.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Wow.

Arsenal just got raped.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Only one man can save Arsenal now.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



EGame said:


> :lmao Anyone watching Wenger's interview?
> 
> This can't be real...surely he cannot really be speaking what he actually believes.


He looked like he went off to cry and I'm not even joking


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



EGame said:


> Forever Forward eh? :side:


Yup



NostalgicDave said:


> Someone should just give Arsenal players, i bet the thick twats there will sell before they buy in thier infinite arrogance.
> 
> Whoever has arsenal in thier next game, they are laughing



It's Swansea...


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Sooooooooo...

Why are we still playing with an attacking formation? Duh. Point is, other teams don't concede 8 goals, even when they travel to OT. It's because you don't play attacking football with a b-side against Manchester United. We aren't good enough with a full squad; let alone when those useless kids are playing.

Never mind, Gunner14 had posted a list of players, which included 75% of Arsenal's players--who he thought weren't good enough to play for Arsenal... After what happened, would anybody doubt that? In fact, MUCH of Gunner's posts and opinions makes more sense after the travesty of a start Arsenal have had this season. More red cards than the number goals scored and let's not even talk of the number points on the table...




KME said:


> Arshavin needs to leave the match, the club, and England. Just not working out for him anywhere, he looks disinterested, weak, and out of any ideas. Lansbury should replace the prick ASAP.
> 
> Smalling however, is excellent


If Wenger allowed Arshavin to play in the middle, he COULD make a difference. He doesn't work in the left as much as Wenger thinks he does.




Grubbs89 said:


> if wenger does not spend after this then he really has lost his mind


We can't spend. Three days to go and it's impossible to bring players who would make a difference in such a short span. Unless we overspend, and relegation seems more likely than us overspending... After looking at the result, I can only imagine what Nasri and Fabregas might be feeling.




Rush said:


> if rosicky as a football he spent a lot of time in the arsenal net.
> 
> that was embarrassing. I don't care how many injuries and suspensions, there is no way 8-2 should happen when you're supposedly a top side.


Yes, especially a WORLD CLASS club that is Arsenal. We are a world class club but our players aren't even good enough for relegation battlers. From Invincibles to this...




KME said:


> That's a fucking disgrace. Agree with Merson which is strange. Absolutely pathetic, just let United play and let themselves get raped. Shocking, so many teams go there with a worse team and make it difficult, or would at least try and shut up shop and play damage limitation.
> 
> Not even bothered by the result cos it was inevitable, and the scoreline doesn't mean much to me cos I don't get too excited over goal difference, but the performance was just embarassing to watch, can't believe the naivity.


This is what I have been saying for such a long time. We cannot play with an attacking formation due to our deficiencies. 4-3-3 is a NO-NO for us. We have to switch to another formation because 4-3-3 just doesn't work. Plus, with our squad, we have to shut up shop against teams like United and City. I don't know what the heck is going on with Wenger.

Tactically, Wenger was absolutely pathetic today.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I am a Liverpool fan but what the fuck has Wenger been watching. Today was not a terrible day? YOUR TEAM JUST LOST 8-2 YOUR FUCKING BLIND IDIOT. Is a bad day losing 15-0 or something. If Arsenal don't sign anyone they will be lucky to finish top 6


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Awesome result for us. When they mentioned we needed 1 more goal to go top, I was egging us on to get that 1 final goal and Ashley Young did.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

hey arsenal










da man wid da fachts i here chu save uuu


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



greendayedgehead said:


> He looked like he went off to cry and I'm not even joking


I don't think it has even hit him yet.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Martin O Neill a horrible appointment????!!??! 

Dear fucking me!!... don't expect anything else though from a wrestling forum.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Rafa would be preferable to Martin Fucking O'Neill.

Tomkin, fuck off you cunt. You clearly don't understand football, and by football I mean real football, not Martin O Neill hoofball bullshit. He's probably the most similar manager to Pulis around, so it doesn't surprise me that you like him. I'd even prefer Pulis to O'Neill too, cause at least he's good in the transfer market.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'd 8-2 be a Arsenal fan right now 8*D


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Seb said:


> The best man to manage Arsenal? Wenger.
> 
> Kept them in the top four whilst selling off all their best players and spending little during the years after moving stadiums. Just needs to spend some money and they'll be in and around the top four again. If they appointed O'Neill, hello mid-table.


Correct.

Wenger is still the best man, as of right NOW. He NEEDS to spend because his philosophy is outdated. Next season, depending on our state, maybe this could change, but it's still Arsene.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

only Ancelotti or some non english manager can save Arsenal all english managers suck


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Arsenal should get Luiz Felipe Scolari.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'm disappointed that this result has overshadowed ours :side: Especially considering we basically had 10 men from the start (how Lovenkrands gets into a Premier League side is beyond belief).


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

arsenal should get the living legend. Roy~!


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

O'Neill would be shit for Arsenal, can't see why anyone would think otherwise. 

Rafa, despite how much everyone hates him, might just be the right sort of appointment. At least his tactics are good, I don't know if he could ever show that as well in England as he did for Valencia, but he's a fucking top tactitian, and Arsenal's tactics right now are suicidal. But I think sacking Wenger now would be a mistake, not the time.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Nitromalta said:


> Arsenal should Hire Ancelotti as the new coach he is a true winner


Yeah, last season proved it......:side:



Nitromalta said:


> only Ancelotti or some non english manager can save Arsenal all english managers suck












Less of that.....


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



> Arsenal should get Luiz Felipe Scolari.


I don't think he'd leave Palmeiras tbh. He's already made his money from the Chelsea pay-off, and his time in Uzbekistan. I think he just wants to settle in Brazil now, at a club where he's loved.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> I'm disappointed that this result has overshadowed ours :side: Especially considering we basically had 10 men from the start (how Lovenkrands gets into a Premier League side is beyond belief).


Don't worry....The North-East know how to play football :side: well one half at the moment.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Razor King said:


> Correct.
> 
> Wenger is still the best man, as of right NOW. He NEEDS to spend because his philosophy is outdated. Next season, depending on our state, maybe this could change, but it's still Arsene.


Arsenal were top 4 last season and the closest challengers to Man Utd for the title for most of it. He's earned himself a bad season for all he's done for the club, and we're only 3 games in so far. Fickle fans be fickle, and Piers Morgan is a known cunt.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



MMN said:


> Only one man can save Arsenal now.


That is not even funny :no: don't kick them while they are down I would 8 2 be an Arsenal fan right now


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Bananas said:


> I don't think he'd leave Palmeiras tbh. He's already made his money from the Chelsea pay-off, and his time in Uzbekistan. I think he just wants to settle in Brazil now, at a club where he's loved.


I only said Scolari's name as a joke. As most people were mentioning Roy's name.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Wenger needs to stay. Pathetic tactics today and throwing some of the young players into that game of football is laughable. Half the first team is out but its no excuse to loose 8-2. Never thought id see the day that utd would beat the 6-1 scoreline from 2001. My worst day of being an Arsenal fan.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



JakeC_91 said:


> Yeah, last season proved it......:side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less of that.....


Last season he came 2nd with an old team and you do not judge a coach by just 1 season


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Last season McLaren got sacked as Wolfsburg manager.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

ancelotti was always doomed after getting completely schooled by jose. winning the double only bought him one more season as roman wants that CL trophy.

he's not going to get it though.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Schteeve isn't English, he's a Dutchman. Just listen to the man :side:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



> Arsenal were top 4 last season and the closest challengers to Man Utd for the title for most of it. He's earned himself a bad season for all he's done for the club, and we're only 3 games in so far. Fickle fans be fickle, and Piers Morgan is a known cunt.


Fantastic post and I couldn't have put it better myself.

Wenger's turned down so many advances from Real Madrid in the past, and there are reports that Barca tried to get him too (although there is speculation he wanted to go to Barca, but our board blocked it). At any rate, I think Wenger over his years has earned a bit of loyalty from the fans and the board. The way some 'fans' go on about Wenger makes me sick. I'm not blind, I'm aware that Wenger has his flaws, but he has brought so much to this club, and continues to do so. We've not had a bad season since he took over, so how fans can demand him out is beyond my comprehension. Fans are just too expectant and impatient these days I guess.



> I only said Scolari's name as a joke. As most people were mentioning Roy's name.


Ah, ok. I'm a fan of Scolari's but I don't think his style works well in England, or anywhere in Europe. He has a very classic Brazilian approach, and he is a very clever tactical innovator too, however his general approach to man management and training doesn't tend to go down well in European clubs. I also still hold a grudge against him for not calling Romario up to the 2002 World Cup. While it was surely the right decision, I just can't help but love Romario.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Seb said:


> ancelotti was always doomed after getting completely schooled by jose. winning the double only bought him one more season as roman wants that CL trophy.
> 
> *he's not going to get it though.*


Exactly


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Nitromalta said:


> Last season he came 2nd with an old team and you do not judge a coach by just 1 season


In Premier League Football you do :side:. I'm Sure Carlo was used to old squads 8*D weren't most of the AC Milan squad old when he managed them?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Milan have tons of old players.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



JakeC_91 said:


> In Premier League Football you do :side:. I'm Sure Carlo was used to old squads 8*D weren't most of the AC Milan squad old when he managed them?


only in the last 2 seasons he had old squads and u really think mclaren is a good coach??


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



JakeC_91 said:


> I'd 8-2 be a Arsenal fan right now 8*D


Really isn't an insult when it's coming from a mackem, sorry.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Seb said:


> ancelotti was always doomed after getting completely schooled by jose. winning the double only bought him one more season as roman wants that CL trophy.
> 
> he's not going to get it though.


hey woah, we dont know that yet :side:

there is always hope. Its just that it might take a while to get back to where we were before. Also luck


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Nitromalta said:


> only in the last 2 seasons he had old squads and u really think mclaren is a good coach??


Probably the only one in recent times to win a title.......

If you took it seriously, then may god have mercy on your soul.



For The Win said:


> Really isn't an insult when it's coming from a mackem, sorry.


8*D least you got the mackem part right, you must be educated.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Great fun and a great game to watch for a united fan and probably some neutrals and spurs fans.

When i saw the gunners team i expected 3,4 or 5 but not 8 unbelievable yes arsenal have problems at the back and in midfield but no 2nd or 3rd choice backline should defend like that it was sunday league defending maybe worse and koscielny and djourou are mean't to be premier league defenders?

Rooney and young were class, great goals. Clev and ando were good but do need to press more. Evra looked to be haivng the time of his life down that wing. Another plus is that we have started really well and still have fletch, rio, vidic, valencia, rafael and carrick to come back fully fit. And now welbeck :no:


City looked very good again today and in my opinion i don't care who arsenal buy i see pool getting 4th.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'm from the North East 8*D


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



JakeC_91 said:


> Probably the only one in recent times to win a title.......
> 
> If you took it seriously, then may god have mercy on your soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D least you got the mackem part right, you must be educated.


ah ok cuz if u said yes i would tell u to stop with football


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Anyone else think Spurs should just cut their losses & sell Modric to Chelsea? Just reading now he apparently told Harry before the game his head wasn't right, yet Harry played him because he has injuries in CM. And the ongoing saga IMO seems to be affecting Spurs. He's been told a few times he's not going to be sold by Daniel Levy, but he doesn't seem to understand that & keeps pushing for a move to Chelsea.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



For The Win said:


> I'm from the North East 8*D


8*D I remember now, i remember speaking to you about the Newcastle v Arsenal game and if it was going to be called off due to the Southern Fairy Fights (Oh the so-called "Riots").


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



X-Static said:


> Anyone else think Spurs should just cut their losses & sell Modric to Chelsea? Just reading now he apparently told Harry before the game his head wasn't right, yet Harry played him because he has injuries in CM. And the ongoing saga IMO seems to be affecting Spurs. He's been told a few times he's not going to be sold by Daniel Levy, but he doesn't seem to understand that & keeps pushing for a move to Chelsea.


He sells to modric to us, he cuts his losses, and then we have a real team to take the fight to united and city


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



For The Win said:


> Really isn't an insult when it's coming from a mackem, sorry.


(Y)

Got an exclusive on the Ranger arrest story, young Nile used his phone call to Taylor. Went something like this:

Nile Ranger: Mate, I've ended up in prison, how do I get out?

Ryan Taylor: ...........Over the wall.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao Arsenal, last time I go to the pub instead of watching the football, can't wait for MoTD 

Also how did Newcastle get on btw?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao

Newcastle 2-1 Fulham


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'm waiting for the imminent Ryan Taylor, Leon best pictures to be repped :side:


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



redeadening said:


> He sells to modric to us, he cuts his losses, and then we have a real team to take the fight to united and city


Liverpool don't need modric mate


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Liverpool don't need modric mate


what part of that indicates im a scouser?


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Park Chu Young will save Arsenal


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



redeadening said:


> what part of that indicates im a scouser?


i think hes trying to be funny.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



redeadening said:


> what part of that indicates im a scouser?


You said real team. Can't mean Chelsea :flip


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



JakeC_91 said:


> I'm waiting for the imminent Ryan Taylor, Leon best pictures to be repped :side:


Ask and you shall receive my friend.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Overrated said:


> i think hes trying to be funny.


yup. i think so.

it was just so bad i couldnt tell.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Berbarito said:


> Park Chu Young will save Arsenal


Arsene Wenger will save Arsenal like he always does.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Wenger is a good guy. I think they might recover from this. Wont be easy, but with proper spending, they just might,

I mean it cant get any worse, right?


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*









The saviour of Arsenal :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



redeadening said:


> Wenger is a good guy. I think they might recover from this. Wont be easy, but with proper spending, they just might,
> 
> I mean it cant get any worse, right?


I don't think that is even possible.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



X-Static said:


> Anyone else think Spurs should just cut their losses & sell Modric to Chelsea? Just reading now he apparently told Harry before the game his head wasn't right, yet Harry played him because he has injuries in CM. And the ongoing saga IMO seems to be affecting Spurs. He's been told a few times he's not going to be sold by Daniel Levy, but he doesn't seem to understand that & keeps pushing for a move to Chelsea.


I'd imagine Levy will tell him finish up this season then he can go. Spurs can't really sell him now, as it's almost impossible to get a replacement in before deadline.

Modric being cheeky. He recently signed a new contract. Footballers want it all these days, the regulations need tightening and a Wage-Cap would do wonders for the league.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



redeadening said:


> Wenger is a good guy. I think they might recover from this. Wont be easy, but with proper spending, they just might,
> 
> I mean it cant get any worse, right?


of course they can recover. there's 35 games left.

doesnt mean it's not hilarious to see


----------



## Shock

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Yeah, I think Arsenal will do better as things progress. But this day is to be enjoyed.

:hb


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

its extremely hilarious. but some people are writing this off as the end of arsenal and wenger


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

the people calling for wenger to go is hilarious. obviously we joke about how bad arsenal are and stuff, but to get rid of him would be absurd.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Jokes aside, it would sad to see Wenger go out in such a way.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

was almost spot on. Said it would 7-1 finished 8-2. £90 quid up from the -4 handicap another £35 from Rooney to score more than us. Nice profitable day for the Gunner.

On the game 8-2 flattered us. We didnt deserve the 2 and United should have had alot more. If Nani didnt spend half of the 2nd half pissing about it could easily have been double figures.

Defence was shocking. Djourou Jenkinson are not good enough to be squad players in a premiership football club. Traore is not a left back. Our back 4 was a disgrace to sunday league standards.

Coquelin was shit as expected. Rosicky was shit as expected. Ramsey was Ramsey as expected. Arshavin should have sent off. V.Persie cant play up top alone. Walcott never stopped trying fair play to the limited bastard.

Was never a penalty so glad V.Persie missed it would have been unjust to get a goal that way.

And Tomas Rosicky is still not a god damn football!!!!!!!!

Positives though. For the season ignoring performances and scorelines

- Away draw to Newcastle not the end of the world they are good at home.
- Losing at home to Liverpool - unforgiveable to lose home games top clubs simply shouldnt lose at home. But losing to a side of similar stature to us happens many sides will lose to Liverpool this year.
-Losing at Old Trafford. United rarely drop points at home so hardly end of the world to come away with nothing.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Cannot wait to see Gunner's response to all of this. DOOMSDAY.

Edit: was not as bad as i expected from you gunner.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Well as bad as things are for Arsenal it's not going a lot better for spurs either. 

VDV is going to be out for several weeks with a hamstring injury and apparently Chelsea are going to go in with a 40 mil offer for Modric before Wednesday.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Wenger leaving wouldn't do them any good. I feel sorry for the guy today.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I think what hurt Wenger the most is the pity he's getting from ferguson. These men used to be at war. Now, one simply thinks he's better than the other.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Enjoy:

http://arsenal-mania.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=141082&start=1350

One of my personal favourites:



> Coquelin was class today, what a player.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Strings at the moment....










''Hazard. Hazard. Hazard will make the bad go away. Must get Hazard.''


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



redeadening said:


> I think what hurt Wenger the most is the pity he's getting from ferguson. These men used to be at war. Now, one simply *thinks* he's better than the other.


Thinks? _Knows_.

Edit: Double post. My bad :side:.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

yeah, i thought 'thinks' was unsuitable in that situation


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Wenger looked a broken man, i feel a little bad for him.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



STALKER said:


> The saviour of Arsenal :side:


:lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

if only this would have gone in


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I feel bad for Szczesny, didn't really have a chance with any of the goals today, and made a few saves, yet he's ended up conceding 8 and was beaten all ends up by that Rooney effort that hit the post. His defence really let him down for Welbeck's, Park's and Nani's goals, the others were just unstoppable. Though Merson did say a good keeper would have "caught Rooney's second free kick". Not entirely convinced myself, it wasn't top corner, but it was hit pretty fucking well.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Wenger needs to get on the phone to Kiki Musampa.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



KME said:


> I feel bad for Szczesny, didn't really have a chance with any of the goals today, and made a few saves, yet he's ended up conceding 8 and was beaten all ends up by that Rooney effort that hit the post. His defence really let him down for Welbeck's, Park's and Nani's goals, the others were just unstoppable. Though Merson did say a good keeper would have "caught Rooney's second free kick". Not entirely convinced myself, it wasn't top corner, but it was hit pretty fucking well.


he could have done better for the first goal, commanded the area and came out to meet it, instead of standing watching as the ball come over the top. With Rooney's second free kick he moved far too early and wrong footed himself as the ball sailed past him. And also the same again for Nani's goal he went to the ground far too quickly and it was simple for Nani to chip it over him. If de Gea would have conceded any of those 3 goals the pundits would be slaughtering him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



















heads up wwe_tna, you need to put image tags around image reps.


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Think he'd be expecting Djourou and Koscielny to deal with the first, they both made an absolute mess out of it and he was kinda left helpless, Welbeck shouldn't have really got near it, so Szczesny shouldn't have had to even challenge for it. He did move a bit for the second free kick, so maybe I'll give you that. But the Nani goa, he had all week to pick his spot, he did go down a little early, but you'd expect Nani to have finished that anyway, the awful defending meant he kinda had to commit himself early, it was a good finish by Nani once he did.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

i'd 8 2 be an Arsenal fan. hurr hurr hurr.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I 8 2 agree, but it's true.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



united_07 said:


> he could have done better for the first goal, commanded the area and came out to meet it, instead of standing watching as the ball come over the top. With Rooney's second free kick he moved far too early and wrong footed himself as the ball sailed past him. And also the same again for Nani's goal he went to the ground far too quickly and it was simple for Nani to chip it over him. If de Gea would have conceded any of those 3 goals the pundits would be slaughtering him.


Luckily for Szcez the focus will go on the disgrace of the back 4. Pressure on Wenger etc....

so his errors will go un commented on.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

the only mistake Arsenal's keeper made was the second free kick of Rooney's where from the camera angle at the back you could see that he could not see the ball. plus he was being stared at by the beady eyes of Anderson-son-son.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Kiz said:


> heads up wwe_tna, you need to put image tags around image reps.



Haha i knew i probably did something wrong, was trying to get you back for yesterday.

And lol at these 8 2 jokes.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

The best thing about the 8-2 jokes is that if you read them out loud you are almost forced to do the best Arsene Wenger impersonation the world has ever heard!

I would 8-2 be zee Arzenal manager.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Jokes? The Arsenal situation is pretty serious, nothing to laugh about. 

It's really sad, they have really been tasting a lot of defeat as of late, but today they definitely 8 2 much of it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



EGame said:


> Jokes? The Arsenal situation is pretty serious, nothing to laugh about.
> 
> It's really sad, they have really been tasting a lot of defeat as of late, but today they definitely 8 2 much of it.


Ba-dum tish!


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

It's self inflicted unfortunately. He knew the team needed strengthening, but chose not to. I think most people knew they were in for a beating today. What makes it worse, it could have been more.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



EGame said:


> Jokes? The Arsenal situation is pretty serious, nothing to laugh about.
> 
> It's really sad, they have really been tasting a lot of defeat as of late, but today they definitely 8 2 much of it.


Stringer is going to turn into some depraved lunatic now like the Joker.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



steamed hams said:


> Stringer is going to turn into some depraved lunatic now like the Joker.


I'm shocked that he hasn't posted yet, he's usually the first to come into this thread to make a statement about Arsenal.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



EGame said:


> I'm shocked that he hasn't posted yet, he's usually the first to come into this thread to make a statement about Arsenal.


Gone into permanent hiding? :hmm:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

they didnt show de Gea's good double save on MOTD :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

For anyone wondering about Stringer, remember he was at the game (or at least told me yesterday he was going) so depending on whether he's taken the train or a coach/car back to London he may only be getting back now. Game ended at 6pm and OT on matchday is a nightmare to escape from especially when you ain't walking and Manchester-London is over 2 and a bit hours drive.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Wenger :lmao "We were weak in some areas" :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



united_07 said:


> they didnt show de Gea's good double save on MOTD :side:


Conspiracy.

And Stringer went to the game (I think) so logging on here won't be his first thought.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> Conspiracy.
> 
> And Stringer went to the game (I think) so logging on here won't be his first thought.


:side: you never know with Stringer.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










I'll have some of that.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Redknapp is absolutely hilarious. Desperate to blame anyone but himself, and then complains about tapping up and people unsettling his players. 

You couldn't make it up.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Magsimus said:


> Redknapp is absolutely hilarious. Desperate to blame anyone but himself, and then complains about tapping up and people unsettling his players.
> 
> You couldn't make it up.


stupid little droops ballsacked faced cunt

oh no the media loverboy redknapp is having bad results, who for england manager now?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'm repping this to old boy Stringer:











ARF


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Stringer went to the game? :lmao


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



King Kenny said:


> stupid little droops ballsacked faced cunt
> 
> oh no the media loverboy redknapp is having bad results, who for england manager now?


Apparently the FA have been looking at Hodgson for a while. Can't say I'd be disappointed with that. It's a bad time for Harry to have a slump but when you look at the players both he & previous managers have signed who now don't get close to the bench, it's no real surprise they're struggling.

They don't have a good striker who can play on his own up front, and if you play Van Der Vaart which you kind of have to, you can only go for one striker because you need two central midfielders behind Rafa.

*Edit:* For those who thought Young wasn't as good as Valencia.:lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

tony pulis for england manager


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

S'gotta be Mick McCarthy. Guaranteed RATINGS.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Foster blatantly had that in his hands, poor Woy.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Nige™ said:


> Apparently the FA have been looking at Hodgson for a while. Can't say I'd be disappointed with that. It's a bad time for Harry to have a slump but when you look at the players both he & previous managers have signed who now don't get close to the bench, it's no real surprise they're struggling.
> 
> They don't have a good striker who can play on his own up front, and if you play Van Der Vaart which you kind of have to, you can only go for one striker because you need two central midfielders behind Rafa.
> 
> *Edit:* For those who thought Young wasn't as good as Valencia.:lmao


GOD NO! If he becomes England manager I will not watch England as I know we will pay rubbish football and he would come out fater drawing with Andorra with lines like that is best result we ever got the idiotic fool


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Nige™ said:


> Apparently the FA have been looking at Hodgson for a while. Can't say I'd be disappointed with that. It's a bad time for Harry to have a slump but when you look at the players both he & previous managers have signed who now don't get close to the bench, it's no real surprise they're struggling.
> 
> They don't have a good striker who can play on his own up front, and if you play Van Der Vaart which you kind of have to, you can only go for one striker because you need two central midfielders behind Rafa.
> 
> *Edit:* For those who thought Young wasn't as good as Valencia.:lmao


I'm a huge valencia fan but man has young stepped up at united, those who doubted and quesitoned that signing are looking silly now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



R.K.O Peep said:


> GOD NO! If he becomes England manager I will not watch England as I know we will pay rubbish football and he would come out fater drawing with Andorra with lines like that is best result we ever got the idiotic fool


yeah because you should judge a manager on a few difficult months he had at one club, where he did not have the support of the players


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Just got in. Embarassing to say the least. I feared the worst when I saw the line up and I knew we were going to be lucky to keep it at 5.

Wenger royally fucked up today, it summed it all up when he took off one of our best performers in Coquelin and brung on Chamberlain. We conceded 5 when he went off, yes, he was short of fitness having played in the U20 tournament but it's suicide to not have a defensive midfielder in front of a very inexperienced back four. It seems I was proved right when I said Koscielny and Djourou both need Verm next to them to bring the best out of them, but they are experienced players and should perform much better. The defending for the opening goal was embarassing. Traore was murdered and Jenkinson was too out of sync with the other 3 to be of any use. After getting the tactics spot on in Italy he committed suicide today tactically. When Arshavin wasn't the pin-point of the midfield in a weak line up you are having problems.

Rosicky was shocking, and looked disinterested all day and Ramsey was his same old self, Coquelin was the only positive in midfield. Up front, RVP was making some decent runs but not being picked out, Walcott put in a good shift and Arshavin was poor, and should have been sent off from what I just seen on MOTD, although he was the only one to test De Gea which was good to see, although showing we haven't really done our homework properly.

Away fans made the club proud, it was a real goosebump moment when we were outsinging the OT faithful when we were 8-2 down. Seen this on my phone on the train home and was very happy we had been acknowledged. Jack Wilshere - I heard all the Arsenal fans singing! You my friends are a fucking (excuse the language) inspiration to Arsenal Football club and i love you



Seb said:


> Arsenal were top 4 last season and the closest challengers to Man Utd for the title for most of it. He's earned himself a bad season for all he's done for the club, and we're only 3 games in so far. Fickle fans be fickle, and Piers Morgan is a known cunt.





> BANANAS - Fantastic post and I couldn't have put it better myself.
> 
> Wenger's turned down so many advances from Real Madrid in the past, and there are reports that Barca tried to get him too (although there is speculation he wanted to go to Barca, but our board blocked it). At any rate, I think Wenger over his years has earned a bit of loyalty from the fans and the board. The way some 'fans' go on about Wenger makes me sick. I'm not blind, I'm aware that Wenger has his flaws, but he has brought so much to this club, and continues to do so. We've not had a bad season since he took over, so how fans can demand him out is beyond my comprehension. Fans are just too expectant and impatient these days I guess.


^ that. had a good laugh at the doubters on twitter, and liverpool fans.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Most intelligent post you've made Stringer


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

On MOTD they showed Rosicky on the edge of the wall for the first Rooney free kick, he didn't even turn around to look to see where the ball went. Just started to walk off.

I remember him being decent at like....WC 2006 :hmm:


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



steamed hams said:


> They showed Rosicky on the edge of the wall for the first Rooney free kick, he didn't even turn around to look to see where the ball went. Just started to walk off.
> 
> I remember him being decent at like....WC 2006 :hmm:


Arsenal have ruined a few good players....

Rosicky and Arshavin were both world class at a stage in their careers.
Now whether is age or Arsenal, one of these factors has killed off their talent.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



steamed hams said:


> On MOTD they showed Rosicky on the edge of the wall for the first Rooney free kick, he didn't even turn around to look to see where the ball went. Just started to walk off.
> 
> I remember him being decent at like....WC 2006 :hmm:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



WWE_TNA said:


>


I like how Young runs off and celebrates before it goes in. Genius.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



WWE_TNA said:


>


ha ha that's it.

And Young just knows.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Arsenal haven't killed either of their talent. Rosicky hasn't been the same since his injury and Arshavin has gone off the boil and has just been lazy.

LOL looking back through the thread and the changing opinion on De Gea. A penalty save, from a weak penalty and suddenly he is awesome then concedes a stupid goal then he is shit again :lmao

Also, Evo seems to have mentioned the Barca 2nd leg way more often than I have, he mentioned it the other day and again today, I have mentioned it about twice since I have been here. Also, it's a bit rich coming from a Chelsea fan saying we were singing the same thing for 20 minutes when I can remember when Torres signed last year the Chelsea away fans at Fulham were singing "FERNANDO TORRES CHELSEA'S NUMBER 9" for the 90 minutes. Also, I understand optimism but I laughed at how you were trying to justify shit performances 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Looking back on the highlights of horror that was today for Arsenal and Spurs, pretty devastating to see. 

Arsene didn't even look like he was there, he was sitting there like a drone with the same expression on his face through the entire game. When RVP and Walcott were substituted, they went right up to the row were Arsene was sitting and he didn't even look at them. No pat on the back, no handshake, he didn't even stand up wtf? Just glared at them for a second and turned his attention to the game again. Can't help but feel bad for both RVP and Walcott who even while getting decimated still put in the effort and scored.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Arsenal haven't killed either of their talent. Rosicky hasn't been the same since his injury and Arshavin has gone off the boil and has just been lazy.
> 
> LOL looking back through the thread and the changing opinion on De Gea. A penalty save, from a weak penalty and suddenly he is awesome then concedes a stupid goal then he is shit again :lmao
> 
> Also, Evo seems to have mentioned the Barca 2nd leg way more often than I have, he mentioned it the other day and again today, I have mentioned it about twice since I have been here. Also, it's a bit rich coming from a Chelsea fan saying we were singing the same thing for 20 minutes when I can remember when Torres signed last year the Chelsea away fans at Fulham were singing "FERNANDO TORRES CHELSEA'S NUMBER 9" for the 90 minutes. Also, I understand optimism but I laughed at how you were trying to justify shit performances 8*D


To be fair the first leg was a really good win, especially considering the opponents- the only game Barca lost in the CL last season I think. Arsenal were a bit unfortunate in the second leg with the way RVP was sent off.

Group stage Arsenal weren't so good and finished second. Usually that doesn't matter too much (I've already commented on how I'd like to see more rewards for a team that does really well in the group stage) but in this instance you got Barca in the last 16. A team you either don't want to meet, or if you have to I think Arsenal would have preferred facing them in a one off game in London. 8*D


----------



## Shock

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



united_07 said:


> yeah because you should judge a manager on a few difficult months he had at one club, where he did not have the support of the players


You have the right idea.










Tendency to have awesome pictures taken of him and iconic voice aside, Roy is a great manager. I'd definitely like to see him in charge of England.

Maybe he could be the manager of England's national side too. :hmm:


----------



## Medo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

*Ohh god that was such a great day for United, brilliant game for us, hatrick by Big Wayne and what a goal by Young (Y)*


----------



## Shock

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Medo said:


> *Ohh god that was such a great day for United, brilliant game for us, hatrick by Big Wayne and what a goal by Young (Y)*


Don't you mean GOALS?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Just the 8, not bad


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

The best part about yesterday though was we learned that Tomas Rosicky is still, not a football. Gunner assured us of that.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*










*In Arsene We Rust*


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

I'd eight to be an Arsenal fan today 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Been out all day so haven't had a chance to post but watched the game vagualy on my nephews laptop. Just horrendous. Glad to see that no Arsenal fan is making an excuse for that too. I was afraid some might try and blame it on injuries & suspensions and yada yada yada but all have been straight and told it how it is. Just a horrible result. A team like Arsenal should not be losing games 8 - 2. Even if it is against Man U it just shouldn't be happening. 

As for Wegner it's a tricky subject. On one hand there is no one else better to take the job but on the other hand you have guys like Rosicky who look unintrested, Some of your veterans like Arshavin might begin having big confidence drops & a lot of the fans just don't seem to be behind him anymore & are becoming very frustrated and deflated. Seriously it's a good thing they won on Wensday. It eased a bit of pressure of him. 3 days left they need players but Wegner seems to still be stubborn and the board don't want debt. Something needs to change


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Rockhead said:


> I like how Young runs off and celebrates before it goes in. Genius.


I've done that as a player(similar style of shot) and the fucking superman of a keeper stopped it...I was halfway to the cornerflag, both teams were pissing themselves.

Same game I had a shot from about 30 yards out, hit my own team mate in the face, and hit it on the volley off the rebound and scored. Probably the best goal I've scored.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Nige™ said:


> *Edit:* For those who thought Young wasn't as good as Valencia.:lmao


Valencia was immense last season, that's hardly a laughable opinion.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Edgehead 26 said:


>


:lmao. That one is brilliant.


----------



## TheLadderMatch

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Foreshadowed said:


> The best part about yesterday though was we learned that Tomas Rosicky is still, not a football. Gunner assured us of that.


Yeah I don't think he is a football either.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Stringer said:


> Also, Evo seems to have mentioned the Barca 2nd leg way more often than I have, he mentioned it the other day and again today, I have mentioned it about twice since I have been here.


When you say silly things, they're gonna get over-exaggerated. Come on now, how long have you been here?


> Also, it's a bit rich coming from a Chelsea fan saying we were singing the same thing for 20 minutes when I can remember when Torres signed last year the Chelsea away fans at Fulham were singing "FERNANDO TORRES CHELSEA'S NUMBER 9" for the 90 minutes.


A bit rich? It's a bit rich that you're saying this at all when I repeated over and over the word "TODAY" (which might imply that I was annoyed today only, I dunno) and then later mentioned I had a headache and that was the reason why I got annoyed. It was incredible that such a small comment caught attention then, and it's even more incredible that you're still bringing it up now. It was nothing but a headache. I shouldn't still be having to talk about this.

Pay attention, fuckhead. "A bit rich."


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

There was none of this nasty name calling when Ste, MUF and I were regulars 

Roy Hodgson did not have a "few difficult months" with us, he pretty much turned us into relegation strugglers. And he had the players support from the get-go, as well as every other manager in the fucking country who still seem to think it was unfair to sack the idiot instead of letting him make some signings and shape the club how he wanted to. I want to throw up at the thought of another transfer window where he would aim to top the signings of the mighty Konchesky and Poulsen. He soon ruined that support and backing he had by talking down and criticising players like Johnson in the press, suggesting that United could buy Fernando Torres from us, insulting reporters who asked reasonable questions, putting players completely out of position, showing complete ignorance to how shit we were (calling our performance the best of the season when Everton walked all over us at Goodison was disgusting), blaming everyone but himself for defeats and poor results, and generally being a useless odious prick. He's also won nothing in that long old career of his. He's a journeyman, who can sometimes do okay with a half decent, mid table at beast team. Didn't he take Blackburn down not long after they won the title? He was out of his depth with us, he'd definitely be out of his depth with a poisened chalice like the England job. 

And on a day Arsenal lost 8-2, you laughed at Liverpool fans? C'mon mate...


----------



## Evo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Oh you, he knows fuckhead is an affectionate term. Everyone knows that by now! 8*D


----------



## KME

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Maybe all the people who call me fuckhead are being affectionate after all, just like Mum said! 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*














































Piers Morgan one is my personal favourite.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

did you guys see Rosicky not look back at all when Rooney scored his first goal? He didn't give a shit. Someone's gotta make a gif of that.

oh WWE_TNA already did props to you



WWE_TNA said:


>


----------



## Mikey Damage

kudos to the supporters. they were loud, and uproarious.

thread to myself.

what to do.

*kick ashley young*

red card.

fuck.

arshavin, why do you suck so much?

at least we have PARK CHU-YOUNG.

the day is saved.

I like how AOC debuted, and didn't touch the ball for 15 minutes.

That's a million per minute of irrelevance. brilliant buy.

seriously, arsene. jenkinson was in league 8 last year at this time. and you think he can play in the prem?

wtf are you on, son?

I don't understand the transfer policy. Last season proved we needed players. So, sell off the best player, and one of the best players. and replace them with... no one.

those rooney free kicks were RIDICULOUS. that 2nd one gave me an erection. such a fuck you to arsenal.

Man United play the best football in the prem. they look like Arsenal from a couple years ago. Just fluid, constant, gorgeous movement.

If Man United was a woman, she'd be Diora Baird.

And if Arsenal was a woman, she'd be Steve Bruce.

FUCKING CHRIST.

just read all the posts from today.

so many offensives that could result in warnings. is it that hard to avoid name-calling?

really?

anyway, time to unlock this thread. 'twas fun.

if arsenal lose to swansea, i'll probably just delete everything.

also: double posting is against the rules. i'll merge my shit when i'm good and ready.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

yeah1993


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Mike, you want to see my exhange on facebook with one of my mates?


> Him: Ar8enal
> Me: ‎8-2 be an arsenal fan
> Him: I didn't have lunch because I 8 2 much at breakfast
> Me: Imagine if you were Cesc or Nasri, gr8-2 miss out on that game.
> Him: What do Arsenal have more of a) red cards b) points c) goals
> Me: a) but surely they have lots of goals, not getting releg8ed must be one.


trololol.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Title's a bit harsh on Swansea, I actually think they have a good chance of surviving.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

wtf mikey, talking to yourself, the 8-2 has sent you insane bro

:lmao at stringer still somehow talking about liverpool. funny


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Breaking news: Park Chu Young has turned the plane around, back to Lille :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



King Kenny said:


> wtf mikey, talking to yourself, the 8-2 has sent you insane bro
> 
> :lmao at stringer still somehow talking about liverpool. funny


He had the threads closed so he was the only one who could post. 8*D


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Was going to post sooner about yesterday, but only just stopped laughing at Arsenal and Wenger.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

rumours going around that we're signing van persie

COMOLI was there yesterday in the stands 8*D

take the bait


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

^ Not good enough, can't even score from 12 yards 

Also, how well does Carroll ruin Liverpool's attacking play when he comes on? It's quite impressive actually.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Nah, we'll save Wilshere and add him to our English greatness. Might struggle to get a game with HENDO in there though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Carroll is alright, only difference is that Suarez can make chances for himself. Carroll requires delivery really. Most time the delivery has quite shite.


----------



## elo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Booooooooooooooooooooo international weekend, booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Carroll is alright, only difference is that Suarez can make chances for himself. Carroll requires delivery really. Most time the delivery has quite shite.


This. delivery has been wank. they just hoof it up to nowhere. he showed at newcastle the quality he has, you don't need to just hoof it up


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Just got back from Creamfields. Glad I recorded Match of the Day, although I didn't quite believe it when I text my mum asking for scores.

My response (since she's a United fan) -

"Dream on, what was the real score"


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

for the record, I was laughing at the 'pool fans saying Liverpool were dead certs for top 4 and challenging for the title this year. off the back of 3 results. last time that happened they finished 7th. yeah. 

the one bright spot in the day.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

top 4? nothing wrong with saying that. lolnorthlondonsides. challenging for the title? thats a bit of a stretch.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Yeah don't see what is wrong with saying top 4. Especially when your doing the same things that made us finish 7th. Title challengers is dumb though, Man U & City > Us. Chelsea haven't been that great so far but once the team gels no doubt it will be better than ours too.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Liverpool will finish in top 4 cuz they ve got no euro cups if they played in el or cl they would finish 6th or 7th like in the last years


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Stringer said:


> for the record, I was laughing at the 'pool fans saying Liverpool were dead certs for top 4 and challenging for the title this year. off the back of 3 results. last time that happened they finished 7th. yeah.
> 
> the one bright spot in the day.


I haven't heard Liverpool fans saying they will challenge for the title, I think you've been looking at twitter too much. 8*D

Saying they are favourites for the top 4 ahead of Spurs/Arsenal is probably pushing it too, but they have started a lot better than Arsenal and have actually signed players. I think they will certainly be in the mix at least with a couple of games to go.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

As it stands I can't see anything other than a United, City, Chelsea & Liverpool top four. More than likely in that order too. 

But as we've all seen in previous seasons (usually with Arsenal as well), things can change so much in a couple of months. Look at Arsenal looking like proper title challengers in the last couple of years, until after the new year.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Nitromalta said:


> Liverpool will finish in top 4 cuz they ve got no euro cups if they played in el or cl they would finish 6th or 7th like in the last years


Yeah no European football is a plus too. More relaxation and peperation time in between matches. No doubt we are not DEAD certs to gain fourth but i'd say we go more of a chance than Arsenal who are slowly becoming what we became 2 years back.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

stringer listening to a few fans on twitter and thinking it's the majority. K. 

after the break, we got stoke (away) then tottenham (away). hopefully it's not raining in stoke when we play them


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah no European football is a plus too. More relaxation and peperation time in between matches. No doubt we are not DEAD certs to gain fourth but i'd say we go more of a chance than Arsenal who are slowly becoming what we became 2 years back.


yeah


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

we didn't have losses as bad as 8-2 though :side:


----------



## KME

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Don't think any of our fans are saying top 4 is a guarantee at all, and I don't think anything is really based off the results of the 3 games. Of course, losing 8-2 does show how far away Arsenal are from where they need to be, but I think it was more the team you put out, if that's the position you find yourselves in with a few injuries, then I don't think we're out of our minds to say that we probably have the stronger squad right now. And it's a squad game this league. Sure starting well with good results is nice, but I'm just looking at squads really and how they're gelling. Ours, United's and City's all seem to be playing well, the players are all together. At Chelsea they've been poor, but there haven't been many changes to the squad and you can see it coming together, and at Arsenal it's a shambles. Think it's clear as day why some think Liverpool are better odds for 4th. Plus, as has been said, we have no european football to distract us. And last time we got carried away with thinking we could challenge for the title we came 7th? Erm, yes, but that was based off the fact we came 2nd the year before and were United's sole challengers for the title, it wasn't just based off a few half decent results. As it turned out, something went very wrong at the club (losing Alonso was a kick in the teeth), but we had every right to believe then that we were ready to step up and win the title after challenging the year before.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

just been browsing an arsenal forum fot shits n giggles

found a stat on nasri

Nasri: 76 passes, 94% successful, 3 assists

8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Our poor play doesn't really bother me. Last year we began like a house on fire. Granted we did play some bottom half of the table teams, but the way we were moving the ball was great to watch. But in the end, we collapsed. 

My point is, even though I'd like us to be playing better, at the moment I'm fine with us playing meh, but still picking up points. 

It's never good to peak too early. Look at United last year; struggle at the beginning, but still staying undefeated all the way up to the new year. Mid season came and they hit their peak and didn't look back.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

If you really want to start poorly, I hear WOY will join you should you offer him enough.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Joel said:


> Our poor play doesn't really bother me. Last year we began like a house on fire. Granted we did play some bottom half of the table teams, but the way we were moving the ball was great to watch. But in the end, we collapsed.
> 
> My point is, even though I'd like us to be playing better, at the moment I'm fine with us playing meh, but still picking up points.
> 
> *It's never good to peak too early*. Look at United last year; struggle at the beginning, but still staying undefeated all the way up to the new year. Mid season came and they hit their peak and didn't look back.


Sounds like talksport BS to me. But Chelsea still have 7 pts on the board so I get what you're saying.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Woy would do well at us. We have a good team unlike Liverpool last season 8*D



steamed hams said:


> Sounds like talksport BS to me. But Chelsea still have 7 pts on the board so I get what you're saying.


I'm just making comparisons from us last season. If we still crash in midseason, then yeah, I'm talking shit.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

You would have a good team. Then he'd sign Poulsen.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*










Just scratching his face chillin'


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



BkB Hulk said:


> You would have a good team. Then he'd sign Poulsen.


Poulsen and Kalou on the same team :hmm:

Could be made of win.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

*Eljero Elia *talked with a Dutch journalist today at the national team camp, and he said he called Van Marwijk (the Dutch coach) a few days ago to give his opinion about to which club he should go. Right now he has the choice between Arsenal and Juventus. He said HSV are receiving bids and he has told the club he wants to leave. His personal preference goes out to England


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Jethro said:


> *Eljero Elia *talked with a Dutch journalist today at the national team camp, and he said he called Van Marwijk (the Dutch coach) a few days ago to give his opinion about to which club he should go. Right now he has the choice between Arsenal and Juventus. He said HSV are receiving bids and he has told the club he wants to leave. His personal preference goes out to England


A winger! Just what they need.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Or it's a different English club, he never himself said it's Arsenal, that's just the rumor. He said there has been an offer from an English side and he's very interested.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Kiz said:


>


:lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

MAN MARK ASHLEY YOUNG

Jenkinson[*/img]

IN MAN UTD'S HALF



MAN MARK ASHLEY YOUNG IN OWN HALF

[img]Jenkinson[*/img]

GIVE AWAY FREE KICK THAT LEADS TO GOAL ANYWAY


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Sky Sports saying that Wenger may make a bid for Chelsea defender Alex.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



King Kenny said:


> just been browsing an arsenal forum fot shits n giggles
> 
> found a stat on nasri
> 
> Nasri: 76 passes, 94% successful, 3 assists
> 
> 8*D


Wow, to think if they had them it COULD HAVE BEEN 8-5!

8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



> Arsenal Football Club has announced it will be writing to fans who travelled to Old Trafford on Sunday with an offer to cover the cost of a match ticket at a future Barclays Premier League away game.
> 
> A Club statement issued today said: "Sunday's result was obviously disappointing for everyone connected with the Club. Our travelling fans were magnificent throughout and we want to recognise their fantastic support. We will be writing to them shortly with the details."


Decent.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

That'll be Arsenal's excuse for not having money to buy players. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

how about the chance to kick them all up the arse(nal)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Reimburse supporters with the money from the transfer kitty because you didn't actually use that money you had to buy players to prevent that happening. Genius.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



united_07 said:


>


Y U NO GO IN???


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

i dont want alex. next rumor.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*

Arsenal to sign no one.



Berbarito said:


> Y U NO GO IN???


That's what she said.


----------



## KME

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Alex got bullied by Shane Long, he'd fit in well at Arsenal 8*D. He is a very good player though, wouldn't be a bad signing at all. Does kinda show where Arsenal are at though, player's surplus to requirements at Chelsea, but Arsenal would welcome him with open arms...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



BkB Hulk said:


> That's what she said.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Suq Madiq said:


> i dont want alex. next rumor.


you'll take him and you'll like it. Just make sure you dont use him against Shane long :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Silent Alarm said:


> Decent.


That is decent. Me and my mates have a rule where if you lose by 6 goals or more on FIFA you have to write a letter of apology to your opponent's parents.

Ticket prices are too expensive. FFP rules haven't come in yet have they? If not Man City should massively reduce their ticket prices to pack out their big stadium every week. Not like they need the money from ticket sales, and they have enough fans, just tickets are too expensive. I can only afford to go to a handful of games a season, especially since I'm going to Wrestlemania 28 this year.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Wenger. Ill only buy players that are top class. 

Gary Cahill and Phil Jagielka are available for the right price. Both would be better than what we have aside from TV. Both would give us a very good squad. But instead we want Alex?

WTF Arsene just fucking quit your becoming a joke.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Silent Alarm said:


>


:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

I never said the fans on Twitter were the majority, just that I was laughing at the fans who said they were, and there was quite a few.

Obviously Liverpool are contenders for the top 4 but to say they are dead certs is ridiculous.

Alex? Alright player, but would much rather Cahill. He's not really surplus to requirements there considering he would be a good back up player for them.

There's a huge gap in Europe. There's United, then there are the rest in England. Barcelona are still a million miles ahead of anyone in England.

Classy from the club to offer us free tickets. Not many other clubs would do it. Awesome performance from the away fans and thoroughly deserved.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

If Manchester City pack 2-3 defensive midfielders like they usually do, and do it vs Barcelona, I wouldn't be surprised if Barcelona struggled. Its extremely uunorthodox, no team plays that way, and exploiting that area of the pitch has been Barcelona's way to play their game. Which is why Mourinho brought Pepe forward during El Clasicos. I do think that Manchester City has broken into the top 5 teams. Their squad alone merits that.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Don't listen to the haters arsene, just stick to your Fairtrade transfer policy.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

with the loan of traore, and squalliaci moving ... arsene needs to bring in 2 defenders. possibly 3.

I'd like to see two of Jags, Cahill, and Alex.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

we need a left back now, surely. 

barca would ease past Citeh, yes it would be more difficult for them, but when Citeh attack Xavi will work his magic and create a goal scoring opportunity. You have to get the tactics spot on to beat Barca, and Citeh have the tools to do it, but even with the tactics Barca still find a way to punish you. If you park the bus, see what happens when Arsenal played them in the 2nd leg. The movement is too good.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

if you fancy a laugh read this

http://live4liverpool.com/2011/08/view-from-the-kop/are-united-really-that-much-better-than-us

he is comparing united and liverpool, to sum up he rates carragher and agger equal with rio and vidic, kelly on the same level as rafael, and better than fabio, every liverpool midfielder is apparently better than carrick, and most lolworthy ngog is the same level of player as hernandez amongst other things


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

^ liverpool fans are getting carried away. liverpool are not even close to United.

the funny thing is is that he said coates could be twice the player Jones is, which is what a paper said the other day, showing they haven't a clue what they are talking about. of course United needed a centre back, a winger adds depth but Young can play in the middle. a central midfielder and your summer would have wrecked theirs. 

henderson is apparently worth 20 million according to some fans, as he is good at retaining the ball, which is stupid.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



united_07 said:


> if you fancy a laugh read this
> 
> http://live4liverpool.com/2011/08/view-from-the-kop/are-united-really-that-much-better-than-us
> 
> he is comparing united and liverpool, to sum up he rates carragher and agger equal with rio and vidic, kelly on the same level as rafael, and better than fabio, *every liverpool midfielder is apparently better than carrick*, and most lolworthy ngog is the same level of player as hernandez amongst other things


well he got one part right then


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Seb said:


> well he got one part right then


henderson better than carrick :no:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

nah, henderson good at retaining ball possession and scored a goal. everything that happened previously is now forgotten.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Even at West Ham people thought Carrick was going to be the next big superstar. Pretty handy youngsters always get the superlatives. Comes with the territory of growing up when the national team is not doing very well.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Reina V De Gea - Hard to compare since De Gea just started out in the league 

Kelly V Rafael - Prefer Kelly tbh, Even if it seems bias 

Carra/Agger V Rio/Vidic - Who the hell would actually say Carra & Agger are better than Rio and Vidic? Seriously? 

Enrique V Evra - Give the edge to Evra even though he's not as good as he was before

Dowing V Young - Young by a mile. Downing is good but Young is better. 

Lucas V Carrick. Lucas tbh. 

Gerrard V Giggs - Honestly hard to say considering Gerrard hasn't played for us since what? March? Have to say Giggs purely on that basis even though both don't have much left in them. 

Kuyt V Nani - Kuyt is a workhorse but Nani any day of the week.

Suarez & Carroll V Hernandez & Rooney. Man U win this one too. Suarez is good, Carroll has potential but lets be real Hernandez came in and bossed and Rooney does it year after year. 

Benches - Man U. No contest really.

Don't know what delusional pool fan wrote that but they need to come back down to earth tbh.




Stringer said:


> nah, henderson good at retaining ball possession and scored a goal. everything that happened previously is now forgotten.


If Torres can score 1 goal and play shit throughout and still be considered a good buy at £50m so far then I don't see Henderson who's done the same can't be considered good at a third of the price :side:


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



united_07 said:


> if you fancy a laugh read this
> 
> http://live4liverpool.com/2011/08/view-from-the-kop/are-united-really-that-much-better-than-us
> 
> he is comparing united and liverpool, to sum up he rates carragher and agger equal with rio and vidic, kelly on the same level as rafael, and better than fabio, every liverpool midfielder is apparently better than carrick, and most lolworthy ngog is the same level of player as hernandez amongst other things


I could actually feel myself getting dumber as I read through that.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Chain Gang solider said:


> If Torres can score 1 goal and play shit throughout and still be considered a good buy at £50m so far then I don't see Henderson who's done the same can't be considered good at a third of the price :side:


Who says he's been good for Chelsea so far? Think you've just made that up tbh :shocked:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Magsimus said:


> Who says he's been good for Chelsea so far? Think you've just made that up tbh :shocked:


Roman?


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

In all honesty, before Chelsea got bought over and football got ruined by money forever, and the TV money started going up, and English clubs started raising the prices of every player dramatically....

How much would you say Henderson would have been worth?
£20m?
I'd say closer to £2-3m


----------



## Seb

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



united_07 said:


> henderson better than carrick :no:


they're both cack, carrick is slightly better, but at least henderson has potential to improve. carrick failed all the potential he showed earlier in his career. he really should've been a lock in the england team. hopefully he took some notes on xavi and iniesta in the CL final b/c he wasn't doing anything else.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

The Sky deal has been such a double-edged sword for PL football. Teams be praying that bubble doesn't burst. I'd imagine 1/2 teams in PL would go bust if that crashed, especially with the unsustainable debt levels most mid-table clubs have.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Magsimus said:


> Who says he's been good for Chelsea so far? Think you've just made that up tbh :shocked:


Meh hasn't got as much cristicsm as he should tbh. Literally remember how when he scored his first goal Against West ham who at the time were bottom of the league & he got a breaking news bar on SSN and all sorts :lmao. Quite a lot of people kinda assumed this was him turning things around.



JimmyWangYang said:


> In all honesty, before Chelsea got bought over and football got ruined by money forever, and the TV money started going up, and English clubs started raising the prices of every player dramatically....
> 
> How much would you say Henderson would have been worth?
> £20m?
> I'd say closer to £2-3m


1) Chelsea didn't really ruin football. Huge transfers i.e Rio to Man U for £30m and such were still happening. It just wasn't as common. 

2) Henderson would probably be £5m max because of his age.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Okay they didn't ruin it but it was as big of a turning point as you can get.
It was a monumental moment, and now every rich guy wants to own a club because its good business.

Over inflation is absolutely crazy these days :lmao


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Seb said:


> they're both cack, carrick is slightly better, but at least henderson has potential to improve. carrick failed all the potential he showed earlier in his career. he really should've been a lock in the england team. hopefully he took some notes on xavi and iniesta in the CL final b/c he wasn't doing anything else.


Cleverley and Anderson are significantly better than both.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Apparently a load of clubs are interested in Chamakh.

Please be true :lmao


----------



## KME

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

That Liverpool article hurt my brain. 

I'd rather have Henderson than Carrick though, not rated the latter for a long time. Kelly could easily be on par with Rafael if he starts more games, but they're totally different players. And Reina over De Gea any day of the week right now. Ceebs with the rest, all a tad pointless considering how retarded it was.

Also think comparing teams player by player is a pointless thing to do, teams play in different ways and its about the TEAM, not the individuals.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



united_07 said:


> if you fancy a laugh read this
> 
> http://live4liverpool.com/2011/08/view-from-the-kop/are-united-really-that-much-better-than-us
> 
> he is comparing united and liverpool, to sum up he rates carragher and agger equal with rio and vidic, kelly on the same level as rafael, and better than fabio, every liverpool midfielder is apparently better than carrick, and most lolworthy ngog is the same level of player as hernandez amongst other things


It just seems like he's gone through without any structure and wrote ratings without looking back at what he wrote for others. 

N'Gog - 7
Hernandez - 7 

That's fucking brilliant. :lmao

Thankfully the Liverpool fans on here aren't that delusional otherwise it'd be pretty annoying. Liverpool have made some great strides, but there's no way I can put them near United's level yet.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

^ Too bad you missed Samee :side:

In fact, did anyone check if it was him who wrote the article?


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Sky sport news were just interviewing united fans over their 8-2 win and every one of them was a Londoner 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



tomkim4 said:


> Sky sport news were just interviewing united fans over their 8-2 win and every one of them was a Londoner 8*D


where were they interviewing them from?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

^ a lot are, had to put up with a shit load on the way home from the game.

Samee was delusional. The best thing he said was that Gerrard could have as good a season performance wise as Cesc. so. fucking. stupid. him and MMN together were unbearable.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Samee calling Glen Johnson the best right-back in the PL was a bit left-field.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Samee calling Glen Johnson the best right-back in the PL was a bit left-field.


He's not? :side: 

Seriously though Saame could be a good poster when he wanted to but really did make us sound a bit better than we actually are.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

That Liverpool United comparison is hilarious.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*










*Hola, mi nombre es Gerard.
Estoy 100 por ciento de MANLY!*


----------



## Evo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Pique really is a MAN. You don't get much manlier than that.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

"I'd eight-two be an Arsenal fan".


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

It's old already.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Gotta agree with that, even though I'm not an Arsenal fan.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*










got bored 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



> They had a good result against Tottenham last weekend as well, winning 3-nil. Only, so did City Sunday just gone, putting 5 past Spurs at their own ground. That – coupled with currently being rock bottom – would kind of suggest that they’re actually there for the taking at the moment. And United’s win against Arsenal on Sunday was as much to do with Arsene Wenger’s growing insanity as anything. Anybody who saw the game could see that Ferguson appeared to be trying to stop his team from scoring toward the end and even Gary Neville took little pleasure in the nature of the scoreline. This wasn’t a masterclass by United, this was the brutal murdering of a club already hamstrung by years of mismanagement; our own new first-team made a much stronger Arsenal look poor last weekend and were they to have played us at Anfield, we’d have probably knocked a few more past them as well.


:lmao :lmao :lmao at saying united only knocked 3 past spurs but City could do 5 and then not really acknowledging that while we beat Arsenal 2-0 while United demolished them 8-2 and thats not even close to being the same. home or away.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

where is that from


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

from the article that was linked a couple pages back. comparing united and liverpool.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Liverpool fans are in their own league of delusion. Surely that post and article came from RAWK?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Stringer said:


> nah, henderson good at retaining ball possession and scored a goal. everything that happened previously is now forgotten.


You mad because Hendo did more in one half on the weekend than Ramsey has done this whole season? 8*D



Kiz said:


> got bored 8*D


:lmao Outstanding.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

A lot of the delusional Liverpool fans seem to be coming out of the woodwork recently. Where were they for the last two seasons?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Assuming you're not talking about anyone here, considering almost all of the Liverpool supporters here have been active in this section of the forum for at least the past season. Unlike yourself, might I add.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

I'm sick of hearing about "fans never being here". I've been here since 2004. fuck ya'll


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Kiz said:


> got bored 8*D


:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

If I remember correctly Emarosa is the rich londoner that always watched Chelsea games from corperate boxes 

EDIT - Nope, I'm wrong. It was another guy called The Showstopper though.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Bananas said:


> If I remember correctly Emarosa is the *rich londoner that always watched Chelsea games from corperate boxes*
> 
> EDIT - Nope, I'm wrong. It was another guy called The Showstopper though.












?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

liverpool fans are annoying when they come out of the woodwork. when the beat united 3-1 everyone started wearing the shirts again which pissed me off.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

yeah and there are those types of "fans" in every club. i honestly don't care..i know i'm loyal/true


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

yes because liverpool is the only club with fickle fans. you muppet smh.

edit: damn you kenny. great minds think alike.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

LOL. Liverpool have more than other teams, especially round here.

i barely saw any shirts for a year, then bam - everywhere.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

im sure no arsenal fans came out of the woodwork 03/04 guys, just the same as before.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

I'm sure the streets of London are currently buzzing with people wearing Arsenal tops.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



BkB Hulk said:


> I'm sure the streets of London are currently buzzing with people wearing Arsenal tops.


I 8-2 break it to you but there isn't, only stringer is brave enough.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

we were successful before 03/04 though. last time arsenal fans would have come out of the woodwork would be when Wenger took over.

andy yes, there still are quite a few wearing them in NL. not as much as people wearing liverpool shirts though 8*D

rush check your cp.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

wouldnt most of them be cesc tops?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Kiz said:


> wouldnt most of them be cesc tops?


Mata shirts I bet. (Y)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



haribo said:


> Mata shirts I bet. (Y)


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Hazard shirts (Y)

weak effort Stringer. i blame it on your youth and inexperience. common theme around north london, isn't it?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Stringer as someone already stated, they are fans like that at every club. They were an awful lot of Sunderland fans that came out of the woodwork when The Toon went down.

:side: Stupid cunts turned into Newcastle fans when they won 5-1.........


----------



## Medo

*Re: Wolves: Running the table, and bringing SEXY back Mick McCarthy style (Prem threa*



Shock said:


> Don't you mean GOALS?


*Yea *


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Who should Wenger and Arsenal sign? I would table 4/5 year contract offers to the following:

1. Toni Kroos – 25 mil (pounds) transfer fee ceiling. That’s his market value more than twice over. He could be the future main star and captain. I doubt Bayern Munich would be willing to sell him, but they have a fair few stars to keep happy, and a weighty offer could see them act. The perfect replacement for Fabregas, long term.

2. Marc Albrighton – 12-18 mil. I’d love to see him under the tutelage of Wenger. IMO ‘English Messi’ has a greater upside than both Downing and Young. I’d pay overs to snare him. He’d add to Arsenal’s open game and give them an expansive point of attack.

3. Dejan Lovren – an under 10mil option. He would be vying for the centre back spots, immediately.

What would you do?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

25 for kroos? try 40.

how could albrighton be the english messi? i thought that was JOKE HOLE


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

"English Messi"  i would not want Albrighton as well.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

gotze or kroos? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Albrighton looks like one for the future, but I wouldn't be moving for him yet, especially not if I were Arsenal. Walcott is definitely ahead of him on the right, and they just signed AOC as one for the future there. Wouldn't mind seeing us sign him in the future though. Speedy + got a good cross on him. Some development is needed, but he'd be a handy signing next summer if he keeps on improving.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Liverpool fans tend to be glory hunters who aren't brash enough to support Man Utd, so they just pick a team that tends to do well but isn't quite at the top.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

gotze isn't going to arsenal.

glory hunting to go for a side who hasn't won the title in a very long time? lolk.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



steamed hams said:


> Liverpool fans tend to be glory hunters who aren't brash enough to support Man Utd, so they just pick a team that tends to do well but isn't quite at the top.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

never said gotze is going to arsenal. just implied that i would rather have gotze than kroos.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Rush said:


> gotze isn't going to arsenal.
> 
> glory hunting to go for a side who hasn't won the title in a very long time? lolk.





King Kenny said:


> :lmao :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

well obviously, but kroos is nothing to joke about. dude is a beast in both german and bayern midfield


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

steamed troll


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

I earned that one, I've posted srsly in these threads for a while now.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

NOT A FOOTBALL


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

kroos is awesome but gotze is on a different level to most other young midfilders.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



> Morana has also spoken about Park's excitement at the prospect of joining such a club at this stage of his career as he must return home for two years' national service before the age of 30.


lol


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

park needs an aurelio, what is this shit? gif.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

What's the likelihood of Mata starting a lot of chelsea games over the next month? I'm thinking of putting him in my dream team (The Sun) over Nani.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Chances are he will start a few but once Sturridge comes back (which is from the next match I believe) he will probably start playing a bit more too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

mata will have to start most games. he's better than kalou and sturridge really.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Geez. It was a scoring orgy on Sunday!


----------



## wabak

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

OptaJoe Opta Sports
17 - Man Utd's David De Gea has made more saves than any other goalkeeper in the Premier League this season. Worked.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

I think Mata is gonna be a regular starter, tbh. Especially if Torres keeps starting, since one of the big points of it is getting the two to link up.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Cheers for the input. I'm pretty torn on what to do really, my team is Given, R. Johnson, Brown, Enrique, Hughes, Nani, Young, Silva, VDV, van Persie, Rooney. The defenders are doing great, as are Silva and Rooney. I'm allowed to make three transfers and can pretty much bring anyone in. I'm definitely taking VDV out which frees up enough to buy most strikers or midfielders. I might also change van Persie, bring in Suarez and Dzeko (I'm worried his form will quickly change). Seeing as i have a bit of money on this dream team (another reminder that it is The Sun one so I can't make weekly changes) I'd like some input as I'm at a bit of a loss what to do. Not sure whether to change the keeper, get a stronger defender or swap Nani for Mata. Points are gained from cup & european games too, so that's a big factor.

Apologies for this being in the completely wrong thread btw, I just didn't want to confuse any discussion going on in the Premier League fantasy thread.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*






don't know why there is so much fuss. holocaust means mass destruction on a big sale, fitting of Traore's performance, surely?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Stringer said:


> don't know why there is so much fuss. holocaust means mass destruction on a big sale, fitting of Traore's performance, surely?


It's pretty obvious that when someone uses the word 'holocaust', 9 times out of 10 they're going to be referring to the systematic slaughter of 6 million Jews, or at least that'll be the first thing that comes to mind. So yeah, could be seen as a little offensive if you use common sense.

On the other hand, I once slept with a girl with a mess of a vagina that I referred to as 'Na-gash-aki', so I should probably sit this one out.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

@Stringer - That was highly embarrassing for everyone involved at the end. The people in the back must have been going mental.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Sorry Tony, too busy looking at Natalie Sawyer.

Using google translate on foreign articles about Sunday's game,
"Nani, thereupon, put the 5-1 with a petroleum jelly. Wenger's face said it all".
"Szczesny, having conceded eight goals, was the best of your computer."
"Walcott knocks 'childlike' in their own area to Evra"
"Arsenal goalkeeper pressure to eat anything during the meeting and he wastes his left foot seven minutes later"

:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

i suppose. i doubt CASCARINO had the knowledge to know what it meant in actual definition terms.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

I'm surprised Cascarino knew a word with 3 syllables.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Gotta love how such a big deal is always made out of nothing. I bet 90% of people watching Sky Sports News make comments like that on the reg. It's clear he isn't some raging anti-semite.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

If I worked with Sky and someone filmed some of the shit I come out with then I'd presume there'd be several lawsuits.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

I think this was Alan Pardew's one and only appearance on MotD2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Cascarino is a gobshite. I remember he said City have a better defence than Barca. And he was adamant, not even a contest in his eyes.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Shockingly people in the public eye are held to different standards, this may be news to people but I can't possibly imagine how they could never have noticed before. It's the same way I say some truly awful things when drunk and with my friends, that I'd never dream of saying in front of clients at work, elderly strangers or around someone's young children. I would have thought that various situations needing different approaches and behaviour was common sense?

As far as it goes, I'm not offended by Cascarino's comment, but I do think he's an idiot.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Seb said:


> I think this was Alan Pardew's one and only appearance on MotD2


quite brilliant.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

People use that term all the time watching football, he won't even have thought twice about it. Still a better pundit than Shearer though, who's proven exactly why he'll never be a manager.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

I've found that using the term 'rape' in anyway around a woman is definitely frowned upon.

Especially in a park at night.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Shearer as manager - "YOU SHOULDA STAYED ON THE TELLY. STAYED ON THE TELLYYYYYYYY."


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Stringer said:


> Shearer as manager - "YOU SHOULDA STAYED ON THE TELLY. STAYED ON THE TELLYYYYYYYY."


Shearer as a manager - "so, what's your name lad?"

"Hatem.." 

" Sorry, never heard of you. Start in the reserves."


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Kiz said:


> 25 for kroos? try 40.


 35?




BkB Hulk said:


> Albrighton looks like one for the future, but I wouldn't be moving for him yet, especially not if I were Arsenal. Walcott is definitely ahead of him on the right, and they just signed AOC as one for the future there. Wouldn't mind seeing us sign him in the future though. Speedy + got a good cross on him. Some development is needed, but he'd be a handy signing next summer if he keeps on improving.


 It depends on what Aston Villa want to do, but if they are prepared to sell Albrighton for a similar figure to Young or Downing, it would be worth biting. By next season, he could command much more. Play him on the left.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Arsenal wouldn't go for Toni Kroos when they have Jack Wilshere. Or even Aaron Ramsey.

Newcastle is a step down for Davide Santon, but its also the step he needed to take. He'll be pivotal to Newcastle's season. They've started well, but it'll start to crash a bit. I've tried reading up on his alleged 'attitude problems', but haven't seem to encountered any blogs, interviews etc claiming hes 'a white Balotelli' in attitude.

As for using words like 'Holocaust' and 'rape' on TV, the former will always be unacceptable given its use in history, but people shouldn't be calling for his firing, because those people probably only see it describing one event, not a word in the dictionary. As for rape, there are far better words to describe getting annihilated, dominated etc. Rape shouldn't be one of those words. But, its a common used word in football when describing getting dominated. So can't entirely blame the guy since hes on the spot. But should of been more careful. But I doubt he'll care, unless they give some extra cash to do those pundit/analyst jobs.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Rumours abound from Leeds executives, to United ticket sites to fans who work for companies that work with Leeds's ticketing software that United are going to be allocated the % of capacity of the ground they're allocated under FA rules for Cup games, which is roughly 15% of the ground's capacity. Elland Road is undergoing renovation and as a result current capacity is just over 30,000 so hopefully that means we're getting between a 4000-4500 allocation .

For any of the posters here not from the Leeds/Manchester area and unaware of just how chaotic and atmospheric this game will be on September 20th, insane does not even come close and the fact United are going to betting 4000+ fans in the ground as opposed to the shite 800 allocation we got the last time in 2003 will make for anarchy in Leeds.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

What's the meaning of your sig, Segunda?


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Dear god. I much would have preferred Leeds/Man Utd never happened again, then I could just pretend we were the better team on the back of this fella from Old Trafford:










Unfortunately, this time around we have no decent players left (unless Snodgrass is still wandering around and Howson's still with us, so that's two) because Bates, the fucker, has sold them all and used the money to construct his own private pool somewhere. Might be looking down the barrel of a slaughter here. May have to hide from all my Man Utd fan friends who I gave hell after the win two years ago.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

F.C united of manchester

yes Mike, we know you got excited about CUM


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

FC United of Manchester.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*

Yeah as the others have said, FC United Of Manchester. Breakaway club formed by Man Utd fans in 2005 after the Glazer takeover was confirmed. Though it was planned and talked about long before Glazer arrived, he was merely the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Melvis said:


> Dear god. I much would have preferred Leeds/Man Utd never happened again, then I could just pretend we were the better team on the back of this fella from Old Trafford:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, this time around we have no decent players left (unless Snodgrass is still wandering around and Howson's still with us, so that's two) because Bates, the fucker, has sold them all and used the money to construct his own private pool somewhere. Might be looking down the barrel of a slaughter here. May have to hide from all my Man Utd fan friends who I gave hell after the win two years ago.


'Honduran Messi' Nunez will rip United apart. 

If Bates doesn't sell him....


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Sept 10: HUGE RELEGATION BATTLE! Arsenal vs Swansea! Loser to NPower (Prem thre*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> 'Honduran Messi' Nunez will rip United apart.
> 
> If Bates doesn't sell him....


Ooh, forgot about him. Never used him on FIFA 11 so automatically assumed he was terrible, now he's kicking ass this season. There is hope yet.









Here he is picking up the World Player of the Year award. Or something like that, I assume.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Haven’t been online in awhile but here for bit now. Just thought write bit review of match as that’s what I do

Actually could just say was destruction & leave it there if I wanted to. But game in which both teams had its flaws Arsenal more clear & costly then others on our side of the fence.

Tactics wise love to know what Wenger thought, yes had players out & weaken side always going to play at OT but his game plan was just dumb, playing high line vs our side one thing but lack of defensive structure & communication was just beyond description, couldn’t really believe Wenger do such a thing, don’t agree lot with Merson but his spot on in that other teams even in lower leagues come to OT have game plan of sorts, Wengers & Arsenal game plan of beating teams the Arsenal way with whatever side is a seriously questionable flaw, cant always play same way v everyone & expect result in wins just cant happen. Eventually you get caught out & change something you think he would catch on but not as of yet.

I understand 100% that his going to us with weaken team but not an excuse to lose 8-2 in manner that they did, for a top 4 side even with weakened side you expect more maybe that’s just me but as said a game plan would of least helped no one expect you to win fair enough but least come up something to help your side chances. First time in years that SAF actually gone 4-2-4 vs Wengers AFC & said yeah were outplay & out muscle you when tried that years ago Wengers Arsenal give us right battle then let football do the talking beyond that & gets good results vs us so had change our shape & tactics to get better of them but on Sunday like said first time in years reverted back to that mentality. Not sure what that’s says in contrast of how 2 teams & managers have differed in last few years if anything at all but why look at it says SAF doesn’t consider Arsenal League title challengers anymore not saying cant be in future but at moment no. 

On the subject of going 4-2-4/4-2-3-1 its the first time remember SAF going since maybe 06-08 screw it just blitz the league teams through our fast attacking play, be fearless & just full throttle go for it. Defensively questionable at times with way playing were so open but entertainment value is fantastic & some our play this season been electric, Nani goal v AFC while defending shocking the actually move starts at LB with Evra think winning ball back & about 20-25 seconds later ball in Arsenal net thanks to clever Nani chip. Remains be seen if & when defensive be tested by no disrespect Gunner fans a better side then one of Sunday likes of CFC, Stoke (with the reliance & combative style), LFC, Man City, etc.

Attacking wise think were sorted this season the side fluidity, understanding & movement is joy to watch, Anderson & Cleverley making that CM spot there own, Ando 23 & Cleverley 22 I believe, both them are full energy & passing wise both have nice blend with Cleverley take him a bit to get hang of everything for CM in general hit peak when 25/26 onwards so still trying to find his feet which scary whenever see him as his still raw but that loan spell done him wonders. His quick movement off ball & where to go to find the gaps of other teams is unique trait to have, also has good picture on the play in his head is always good thing to have. Seemly unnoticed Anderson had impressive start to his season I see him getting 10+ goals this season actually. but running play at times his energy levels are amazing all over middle of park on Monday last week v Spurs then v Arsenal at times was CAM & most advanced then next moment was deepest playing CDM, spreading ball out, playing it simple, setting attacks up, seeing a pass, lovely chip for our first goal over Arsenal players. Those 2 still trying find feet & work out the problems in that sometimes both get forward bit to much which leaves us super open sometimes neither get forward as much but that comes with playing regularly over time & getting understanding going.

Defense/GK is the same, very young only Evra experience player in it, CB trying find understanding like CM, they to were open as were our fullbacks with both pushed so far up pitch then again is fun to watch but sometimes maybe needless risk, not complaining though if means more attacking threat combined with more exciting play form us im all for it. They to trying find there feet & understanding with each other, what will say though on our back 4 is not impressed with Evra, losing positional sense more & more & lost half yard in pace & lost some strength to imo. Got be honest think time Fabio gets chance at LB over Evra, maybe SAF feels need experience player like him in side & back 4 at moment I however think bit liability & Fabio deserves a chance there. 
GK wise DdG was great made fair few top class saves but once again people think AFC 1st goal is his fault, so now his flop again (how’s that even work) Sigh. Don’t blame him for goal blame Evra who loses ball in first place then Evans drop bit deeper when need not to which plays Walcott onside, Walcott not taking shot imo going low cross so DdG gets ready to go across goal but take nick off Evans then pace travels though De Gea legs while trying sort him out. If me would of done same thing think Evans blocked off route to goal for Walcott which he has so his tried flash ball cross goal so DdG seen it & read it expecting that instead. Not trying defend him cos our GK but im just being honest in how see it.

Back to attacking wise saying Fluidity, movement, energy & pace is fantastic to watch, teams in end are just tired after hit wall that cant live us & we pick off, as saying helps AFC defense was rubbish but Arsenal wont be only side that get hammered for us this season, not got MUFC jersey on being OTT but just how see it, something Rooney said think changed was needed more pace & energy in side which now got & playing high pressing game again as saying SAF taken note of Barca game at Wembley seen something had to change & think its working. Be interesting see go with this style all time vs every team in league maybe more so away from home this season, I’d love to see us do it but we shall see. 

Downer was Welbeck injury, out for 5-6 weeks which is really shame just when picking up good form as well, hope recovery goes well & return goes well.

Far as MUFC August player of month goes in my eyes its Ashley Young & that’s saying something cos I could of picked a few player who are in great form for us this month but went for him, his MUFC player in every since of the word, cant believe people doubted him to be success for us when signed him this summer. Always had talent just missing stage to show it. First time had winger on left who drive at fullback non stop & pins him back since maybe Giggs? Know Nani can do it but goes inside more then does hit the byline. 

Bolton away is up next after annoying International weekend/break. Be interesting see who’s chosen for starting line up, with Cleverley away on Eng duty may not go for him while Carrick not so may start, same with Young so Giggs could play, Rio not away while Smalling & Jones are, and interesting dilemma for SAF though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ agree on Wenger's tactics. absolutely bewildering stuff.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Bolton away has 1-1 or 2-2 written all over it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Chelsea won't be challenging for the title unfortunately. Saying this now because I feel a relatively disappointing year coming up without a new CM. Good lord, its gonna be painful watching Lampard attempting to go an entire season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Chelsea won't be challenging for the title unfortunately. Saying this now because I feel a relatively disappointing year coming up without a new CM. Good lord, its gonna be painful watching Lampard attempting to go an entire season.


Come on, chelsea will be challenging. Mata, Drogba, Sturridge, Lukaku, malouda, kalou, anleka and Torres not bad attacking options and you still have a good first choice midfield


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I think Chelsea will challenge at some point, but without that big creative midfielder they needed to make them tick I highly doubt they will win the title now. They have very good attacking options on paper, but most of them suffer long dips in form and without good service their impact is limited.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Now that the transfer window is closed and we now know what teams have to work with how do people see the premiership ending now? 

1. Man U 
2. Citeh
3. Chelsea
4. Liverpool
5. Arsenal 
6. Spurs
7. Everton
8. Stoke
9. Aston Villa
10.Sunderland
11.Newcastle
12.Bolton
13.Fulham
14.QPR
15.WBA
16.Blackburn
17.Wolves
18.Wigan
19.Norwich
20.Swansea

I have a feeling we may just get 4th but it's got a hell of a lot harder now with Arsenal's signings and could be tough. Could go either way really. Spurs could make it too but I dunno I reckon Europa league may kill them a bit this year.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Now that the transfer window is closed and we now know what teams have to work with how do people see the premiership ending now?
> 
> 1. Man U
> 2. Citeh
> 3. Chelsea
> 4. Liverpool
> 5. Arsenal
> 6. Spurs
> 7. Everton
> 8. Stoke
> 9. Aston Villa
> 10.Sunderland
> 11.Newcastle
> 12.Bolton
> 13.Fulham
> 14.QPR
> 15.WBA
> 16.Blackburn
> 17.Wolves
> 18.Wigan
> 19.Norwich
> 20.Swansea
> 
> I have a feeling we may just get 4th but it's got a hell of a lot harder now with Arsenal's signings and could be tough. Could go either way really. Spurs could make it too but I dunno I reckon Europa league may kill them a bit this year.



I can see Newcastle finishing above s'land, wolves above wba, rovers, qpr and possibly fulham. Top 4 seems about right or what most are expecting.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Now that the transfer window is closed and we now know what teams have to work with how do people see the premiership ending now?
> 
> 1. Man U
> 2. Citeh
> 3. Chelsea
> 4. Liverpool
> 5. Arsenal
> 6. Spurs
> 7. Everton
> 8. Aston Villa
> 9. Everton
> 10.Sunderland
> 11.Newcastle
> 12.Bolton
> 13.Fulham
> 14.WBA
> 15.QPR
> 16.Wigan
> 17.Wolves
> 18.Blackburn
> 19.Norwich
> 20.Swansea
> 
> I have a feeling we may just get 4th but it's got a hell of a lot harder now with Arsenal's signings and could be tough. Could go either way really. Spurs could make it too but I dunno I reckon Europa league may kill them a bit this year.


1. Man U 
2. Citeh
3. Chelsea
4. Arsenal
5. Liverpool
6. Spurs
7. Stoke
8. Everton
9. Aston Villa
10.Sunderland
11.Newcastle
12.Bolton
13.Fulham
14.QPR
15.Wolves
16.Wigan
17.WBA
18.Blackburn
19.Norwich
20.Swansea

United win for obvious reasons. Citeh have impressed me a lot, and of they can keep this form up can definitely finish 2nd. Chelsea haven't signed the integral central midfielder to make them tick but I predict a close finish for 2nd. Arsenal to finish 4th, we still have a quality squad and the additions of another competent left back, a top centre back, a very good experienced playmaker and two quality reserve players who can do a job in Benayoun and Park. Arsenal already have a system in place and aren't adapting like Liverpool are. Liverpool will field strong sides in both cup competitions, something I can't see us doing with us being in the CL. Spurs haven't improved enough for me to finish near to the CL spots. Stoke have been signing some good players today and already have a good system there and new signings can only be good. Everton still have a strong squad regardless of the big whole Arteta left and have good young players coming through. Villa will improve again with the youngsters being more integrated but McCleish will be the deciding factor on his style of play for them. Sunderland have improved their squad but I don't expect anything like what they were doing last year in the first half of the season. 

cba doing bottom half atm.


----------



## Heel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

1. City
2. United
3. Chelsea
4. Liverpool
5. Arsenal
6. Spurs
7. Stoke
8. Sunderland
9. Aston Villa
10. Wolves
11. Newcastle
12. Fulham
13. Bolton
14. Everton
15. Wigan
16. West Brom
17. Norwich
18. QPR
19. Blackburn
20. Swansea


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Fucc, Spurs team is looking good right now. 

Could be a sweet team if Modric can accept that he is a prisoner and has no choice.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Modric needs to remember everyone thought he was gash then harry and spurs kept him and give him the chance.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

We'll finish above Sunderland. As for the rest, I've no idea.

Man Utd will be Champions though.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

1. Man Utd
2. Man City
3. Chelsea
4. Spurs
5. Arsenal
6. Liverpool
7. Sunderland
8. Stoke
9. Aston Villa
10. Everton
11. Bolton
12. Wolves
13. Newcastle
14. Fulham
15. West Brom
16. Wigan
17. QPR
18. Blackburn
19. Norwich
20. Swansea


----------



## Heel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

LOL, 6th.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenal and Spurs both have better starting elevens than Liverpool.


----------



## Heel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Sure they do, son.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Spurs have a pretty awesome starting 11 and not a bad bench once most are fit.

Friedel
Walker - Dawson - Gallas (when fit) - Ekotto
Lennon - Parker - Modric - Bale
VDV
Adebayor

Gomes
Corluka
Kaboul
Huddlestone
Pienaar
Pav
Defoe.

Plus King if he can get fit for a few games.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

1. Manchester United - Still early, but looking very dominant.
2. Manchester City - Their demolition of Spurs is either Spurs are getting weaker, or City are ready to squash the big boys. Either way, very tight top two.
3. Chelsea - Signing Juan Manuel Mata and Raul Meireles will definately add some edge to their aging midfield. Both guys who will work in Villas-Boas' system and style of man management.
4. Liverpool - Strengthened well, have only lost 2 points in 3 games. So they have started well. They'll only get better, and push 3rd.
5. Arsenal - Good buys, good break for the team to come back with new ideas. I don't expect them to get points at City, Chelsea, or either return games against United or Liverpool. And struggle in traditional 'fortresses' such as Stoke.
6. Newcastle - I look through the rest, and I only see Tottenham or Fulham and Stoke that will push 6th. Newcastle look good, bought some nice players and they should have some more money if necessary in January. They've only spent £12.5million of the £47million they've recieved since January.
7. Tottenham - They haven't strengthened much. Their summer conflict with Lukas Modric has hurt them. They should of sold and strengthened their team with some new, younger prospects. Still a strong force, but that all depends on van der Vaart staying injury free, and Adebayor being a success.
8. Stoke - Europe will hurt them. They aren't a very big squad, and rely on certain names to play their style. But they are getting better and better. If they can make the most of Palacios and Crouch, they'll get 8th without too much hassle.
9. Fulham - Bryan Ruiz is a great signing, Martin Jol is a manager that knows how to get to Europe. Their squad may look 'err' in some areas, but all round, look promising.
10. Everton - Just. Losing Arteta is a blow to them, they are a squad of very little midfield depth and Drenthe doesn't fully cover the blow. But David Moyes has worked miracles before, surely he has what it takes to get those points.

11. Sunderland - No clinical hit-man, the rest of the squad looks nice. Don't expect them to get those game-winning goals and get a lot of draws.
12. Aston Villa - Aston Villa are always around this position. Only seems natural to put them in.
13. Bolton - Signing N'Gog is a bit 'meh'. Hes pretty poor. But they may get him working.
14. WBA - Looked good vs Chelsea and United, couldn't beat Stoke who were away though. I'm thinking an up and down season.
15. Wolves - I want them to succeed, great start. But no wins against harder sides yet.
16. QPR - Excellent set of signings. Should secure them another year.
17. Wigan - Martinez has somehow worked magic, and kept Wigan in this long. They haven't lost yet, no difficult games but I imagine them to scrape it yet again, final day.
18. Swansea - They play great football, have a extremely good goalkeeper in Michel Vorm thus far. I expect them just to miss out.
19. Blackburn - Steve Kean and Venkys.
20. Norwich - Second weakest side in the division (Swansea). They have no exceptional part to their game, except Lambert is a smart manager.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenal's first XI is better than Liverpool's for me, comfortably. Tottenham's first XI could be the best in England on its day, with everyone firing. 

If Tottenham would have signed more players I would have fancied them over Liverpool for sure.

Many tough times ahead for Liverpool, the team still needs to gel and adapt to a new system, something Arsenal already have and I am still unconvinced on the quality of players they have in their starting XI. Liverpool have better depth than us, but I don't see how you kill us in terms of depth.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'll reserve my judgement after our game at Stoke (away). That'll obviously be the hardest game of the season especially if it is raining.


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Spurs have a pretty awesome starting 11 and not a bad bench once most are fit.
> 
> Friedel
> Walker - Dawson - Gallas (when fit) - Ekotto
> Lennon - Parker - Modric - Bale
> VDV
> Adebayor
> 
> Gomes
> Corluka
> Kaboul
> Huddlestone
> Pienaar
> Pav
> Defoe.
> 
> Plus King if he can get fit for a few games.


Add Sandro in there too.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



MMN said:


> Sure they do, son.


For sure. Spurs look stronger now they've actually got a good striker, and Arsenal have lost two big players but have bought in some decent replacements and strengthened at the back which was vital. They're not going to be the closest challengers for the title like last season but I see them staying in the top four.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Spurs need to find that spark and form they had the season they finished 4th, they seemed to be getting some big wins including city, gunners and chelsea all within a few weeks if i remember correctly.

Yeah Egame i forgot about Sandro who last season seemed to be their only shining light when everyone else went off the boil.











That was one of the games i think.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

With Arsenal's first 11 it's a question of how they gel together now tbh. Plus the one thing that may hurt them is that they haven't FULLY solved the Fab & Nasri roles. Arteta and Beyaoun are solid signings but they are not as creative as the other two really. I dunno it's a big toss up because the three teams. Don't see Spurs finishing above us though. Kinda see Modric slipping off a bit and if VDV stays injured it could do much more danger. Plus Europa League is a bitch. 

I'd say its a toss up between Liverpool & Arsenal basically for who can work better as a team and who has a stronger winners mentality.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

newcastle will end arsenal's hopes. TIOTE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Spurs should just mug the europa league off and play mostly fringe players.


----------



## Vader

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Spurs' defence will once again hold them back from doing anything threatening.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I think people are forgetting the fact that both Arsenal & Spurs have European football too while we can focus fully on the league & Domestic cups meaning more rest time, less drastic squad rotations and we only have a limited focus.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenal will probably field weakened sides for domestic trophies so it evens out. We will probably play around 10 games of European football if lucky. 6 group stage, 2 last 16 legs and 2 quarter final legs. Not much at all.


----------



## KME

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Spurs defence is gash, Lennon isn't really all that, VDV's good on occasion, Modric has got to sort his fucking head out, Bale is WAY overhyped and wasn't that good last season, Adebayor sometimes gives up bothering after a while, and Parker is really just a good, solid midfielder who shone in a very bad West Ham team. Redknapp's a tactical disaster as well. Think we'll finish above Spurs, they haven't made better signings than us imo, and we very nearly caught them last year, and that was with half a season of Roy, and only half a season with Luis 8*D


----------



## JM

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Who else has one of the new ManU black and blues? Mine came today with matching shorts .

Hi btw. I never post in this thread.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Still think Liverpool and Spurs will both absolutely dick all over Arsenal.
I have no basis to believe this, its just my gut feeling.
Come back to me at the end of the season and see if Arsenal have finished 6th or lower.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenal finishing 6th or lower :lmao kl story bro.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



KME said:


> Spurs defence is gash, Lennon isn't really all that, VDV's good on occasion, Modric has got to sort his fucking head out, Bale is WAY overhyped and wasn't that good last season, Adebayor sometimes gives up bothering after a while, and Parker is really just a good, solid midfielder who shone in a very bad West Ham team. Redknapp's a tactical disaster as well. Think we'll finish above Spurs, they haven't made better signings than us imo, and we very nearly caught them last year, and that was with half a season of Roy, and only half a season with Luis 8*D


You spent about 50 million on Charlie Adam, Jordan Henderson, and Stewart Downing though. You can pic faults with VDV, Bale, Lennon, Parker, but they are all better than any of those 3. Bellamy and Enrique were good pick ups though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

no matter how they fit into the system, your first few fixtures have hardly been testing of the "system". Carroll was the biggest panic buy i can remember and downing was bought to compliment it, hardly well thought out.

henderson and adam are both okay but henderson goes missing a lot and adam stood out like parker in a bad team.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Arsenal finishing 6th or lower :lmao kl story bro.


If I'm wrong then meh, I don't care I'm just a neutral to the PL.
If I am right I get to laugh at your arrogant ass when its all over.
So I'm a winner either way. :agree:


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Still think Liverpool and Spurs will both absolutely dick all over Arsenal.
> I have no basis to believe this, its just my gut feeling.
> Come back to me at the end of the season and see if Arsenal have finished 6th or lower.


Liverpool might, but Spurs can never put it together (I love the Spurs team at the moment ). 

Arsenal have done very well tbh, they've fixed up every area that needed attention. If they had signed the likes of Honda, Hazard or Mata in place of Benayoun, it would have been a perfect transfer window for their situation.


----------



## KME

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> You spent about 50 million on Charlie Adam, Jordan Henderson, and Stewart Downing though. You can pic faults with VDV, Bale, Lennon, Parker, but they are all better than any of those 3. Bellamy and Enrique were good pick ups though.


Think Henderson and Adam will grow into the team and prove to be better than Parker. VDV is a different player to those 3, we don't really have a player he can be compared to. Downing was better than Lennon last season, I find him very hit and miss with not much in terms of a final ball. Personally think Downing was better than Bale too, in terms of playing as an actual consistent winger all season. Bale had a few good games and a bandwagon formed. Agreed on Bellamy and Enrique, though I'm puzzled at how much you rate Bellamy in relation to how much you don't rate the 3 midfielders we've signed. Think it might have been you who said Bellamy was better than Downing  Not convinced on that.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

EGame, agree. Any one of Honda, Mata or Hazard would have been great. There's always January... :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Bellamy over Downing every day of the week. Skill, pace, and scores a bunch of goals. Probably not the player he was but Downing is just a shit Adam Johnson.


----------



## KME

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Bellamy's had a year in the Championship while Downing had what was probably his breakthrough year, who knows if Bellamy's still the same player. I hope he is, obviously. Downing's had three quality starts with us so far, so we'll see. Dunno about a shit Adam Johnson...


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> EGame, agree. Any one of Honda, Mata or Hazard would have been great. There's always January... :side:


Wouldn't surprise me either, all the signing today were very cost effective. You guys should have the resources to bring in Honda or Hazard in January.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

FYI we have first refusal on Hazard :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Bolton away has 1-1 or 2-2 written all over it.


It's going to be tough, just like last year. Probably 1-1.



KME said:


> Spurs defence is gash, *Lennon isn't really all that*, VDV's good on occasion, Modric has got to sort his fucking head out, Bale is WAY overhyped and wasn't that good last season, Adebayor sometimes gives up bothering after a while, and Parker is really just a good, solid midfielder who shone in a very bad West Ham team. Redknapp's a tactical disaster as well. Think we'll finish above Spurs, they haven't made better signings than us imo, and we very nearly caught them last year, and that was with half a season of Roy, and only half a season with Luis 8*D


He's nothing. The definition of brainless pace. If real football was like FIFA, he'd be a superstar but he makes Walcott look like a genius. Pace, decent dribbler but fuck-all delivery.


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Arsenal finishing 6th or lower :lmao kl story bro.


tbf you said the same thing about Cesc and Nasri leaving in the same window.

Another Stringer quote: "Mata WILL come to Arsenal."


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Lennon was quality a couple of years ago and one of the big reasons Spurs got in the CL. He was their best player for the first half of that season until he got injured. Put in lots of good balls on the ground and linked up well with Defoe. Then after Christmas, Bale finally won a game as a Tottenham player and was ace for the rest of the season.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> FYI we have first refusal on Hazard :side:



i dunno if your joking but that was confirmed as bollocks by a lille source.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'll break it down into groups. 

Top tier:
United
City
Chelsea

Second Tier
Liverpool
Spurs
Arsenal

Midtable Quality
Newcastle
Stoke
Sunderland
Aston Villa
Fulham
Everton

Better than relegation battlers but not quite good enough
Bolton (though, super stud Stu Holden could take them to the next level)
West Brom
Wolves

Relegation battlers
QPR
Wigan
Norwich
Swansea
Blackburn



Those midtable clubs will be huge throughout the season. Can the top clubs take all the points from them at their stadium? It'll be interesting.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

That seems about right. Also, Lennon is pretty good. I'd agree that he very much was a big partof why Spurs qualified for the CL. Ever since Harry took over at Spurs, the team has been very much about the wide play, getting the ball down the flanks, and opening teams up from there. It's worked well for a number of reasons, notably the passing range of guys like Huddlestone and Modric, but in particular the pace of the wingers, Lennon and Bale. So while Lennon might be slightly one dimensional in his play, it's a very good dimension to have.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Everytime I watch Spurs, Lennon sucks. So in my limited viewing experience, Aaron Lennon is shit. :agree:

He's no David Bentley, that's for sure.


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

he's no downing or bellamy


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I can't stand watching him. No end product at all. It was frustrating watching him when they lost 3-0 to United. When he had a clear pass to VDV but tried smashing a cross through about 3 players, then caught the ball before it went out? Final straw.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



ßen said:


> I can't stand watching him. No end product at all. It was frustrating watching him when they lost 3-0 to United. *When he had a clear pass to VDV but tried smashing a cross through about 3 players, then caught the ball before it went out?* Final straw.


He should have been fined a week's wages for that. How can you call yourself a winger and not look up?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> You spent about 50 million on Charlie Adam, Jordan Henderson, and Stewart Downing though. You can pic faults with VDV, Bale, Lennon, Parker, but they are all better than any of those 3. Bellamy and Enrique were good pick ups though.


 IMO Adam/Downing > Lennon > Bellamy/Enrique




Seb said:


> Bellamy over Downing every day of the week. Skill, pace, and scores a bunch of goals. Probably not the player he was but Downing is just a shit Adam Johnson.


 Adam Johnson is a shit Adam Johnson.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Overrated said:


> i dunno if your joking but that was confirmed as bollocks by a lille source.


Was it? Most reports I saw said that was still the case.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> IMO Adam/Downing > Lennon > Bellamy/Enrique


Enrique eats average players like Lennon for breakfast.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

United announce profits of £110.9million to the end of june, net debt down from around £376.9m to a net debt of £305m


edit: messed up the figures


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> FYI we have first refusal on Hazard :side:


as Overrated said, people said it was bullshit. they want to get the highest price for a player so it wouldn't make sense.



Evo said:


> tbf you said the same thing about Cesc and Nasri leaving in the same window.
> 
> Another Stringer quote: "Mata WILL come to Arsenal."


I said I don't THINK they would leave in the same window, after Wenger saying both would definitely stay I had right mind to say so, even though I thought Nasri would be going and not Cesc.

On Mata, I said he would LEAVE Valencia if a good offer around 20 million came in. Who's your number 10 again? 8*D Why would I say a player WILL join when he hadn't even had his medical. Another EVO exaggeration 8*D


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> United announce profits of £110.9million to the end of june, *debt down from around £521.7m to £305m*





Stringer said:


> On Mata, I said he would LEAVE Valencia if a good offer around 20 million came in. Who's your number 10 again? 8*D Why would I say a player WILL join when he hadn't even had his medical. Another EVO exaggeration 8*D


Speaking of Valencia pre-Mata sale their debt has been reduced to around the same as Man U, except it's not in pounds but euros. Still the club is called "cash strapped"


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

If a club was in 305 million euros of debt I would still be pretty worried.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I mean Valencia has reduced the debt and have everything under control which I assume is like United but the press don't seem to think of Man U as "cash strapped".


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

oh, i see what you mean. the press can't take their minds considering saying anything negative about united.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> If a club was in 305 million euros of debt I would still be pretty worried.


Don't be, we're gonna be fine.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Even if we did have first go on Hazard, he'd still say no if he didn't want to come. I don't see why it matters, though as Stringer and Overrated have said, it's bullshit. It's also going to ruin our relationship when they see Joe Cole try to run. :side:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

http://news.sky.com/home/article/16060736



Sky News said:


> Newcastle manager Alan Pardew has been charged with improper conduct by the Football Association for comments he made about referee Howard Webb before the derby match at Sunderland. At a news conference Pardew spoke about the prospect of Joey Barton being targeted by the Sunderland players.
> 
> He said Webb: "...needs to make sure he refs the game from a completely neutral point of view because Joey has been in the press a fair bit this week - and I'm sure he'll get a mention in Sunderland's game plan."
> 
> Under rules introduced by the FA in 2009 managers are not permitted to speak to the media about referees ahead of a match.
> 
> Pardew has until 4 o'clock on Monday to respond to the charge.


Wonder if he'll just flash the FA a smile and get let off 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> IMO Adam/Downing > Lennon > Bellamy/Enrique


Adam and Downing are both pretty average. People say Parker just "did good in a shit team", Adam is similar though he only did that up until christmas. Downing was an Aston Villa calibre player and isn't the sort of player who's going to propel you into the top four. I find it hard to believe Liverpool couldn't have found a better winger for 20 million. They got the wrong Villa winger, Man Utd got the good one, even though they already have Valencia and Nani who are both arguably better. Bellamy is a great signing on a free and Enrique is the one player they signed who you can say is genuinely better than who they had in that position last season.



> Adam Johnson is a shit Adam Johnson.


He's a quality prospect. I'm hoping England go with a Young - Rooney - Johnson front 3.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Shepard said:


> http://news.sky.com/home/article/16060736
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if he'll just flash the FA a smile and get let off 8*D


He deserves to be fined for lack of testicles.


----------



## Heel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Keep up the good work, Seb. Always good for a laugh.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> Adam and Downing are both pretty average. People say Parker just "did good in a shit team", Adam is similar though he only did that up until christmas. Downing was an Aston Villa calibre player and isn't the sort of player who's going to propel you into the top four. I find it hard to believe Liverpool couldn't have found a better winger for 20 million. They got the wrong Villa winger, Man Utd got the good one, even though they already have Valencia and Nani who are both arguably better. Bellamy is a great signing on a free and Enrique is the one player they signed who you can say is genuinely better than who they had in that position last season.


that 100%. hard for the liverpool fans to take.


----------



## Heel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Can't wait till the end of the season when we finish above both ArseLOL and Spuds and Adam has more goals than Wilshere and Bale combined.


----------



## Vader

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Although I'm not Downing's biggest fan, I'd rather have him over Lennon or any other speed-based wingers just for the simple fact he's actually got a final ball most of the time.


----------



## Heel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Although I'm not Downing's biggest fan, I'd rather have him over Lennon or any other speed-based wingers just for the simple fact he's actually got a final ball most of the time.


You must be an adult who isn't fooled by DEM STEPOVERZ.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> I'll break it down into groups.
> 
> Top tier:
> United
> City
> Chelsea
> 
> Second Tier
> Liverpool
> Spurs
> Arsenal
> 
> Midtable Quality
> Newcastle
> Stoke
> Sunderland
> Aston Villa
> Fulham
> Everton
> 
> Better than relegation battlers but not quite good enough
> Bolton (though, super stud Stu Holden could take them to the next level)
> West Brom
> Wolves
> 
> Relegation battlers
> QPR
> Wigan
> Norwich
> Swansea
> Blackburn
> 
> 
> 
> Those midtable clubs will be huge throughout the season. Can the top clubs take all the points from them at their stadium? It'll be interesting.


The top 6 at Villa Park last season- Man City & Liverpool lost, Man U & Chelsea drew and Arsenal and Spurs won. :hmm:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Only City won at our place. Dropped so many stupid points elsewhere.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> People say Parker just "did good in a shit team", Adam is similar though he only did that up until christmas.


 Yes, absolutely. Time is the test.




Seb said:


> Downing was an Aston Villa calibre player and isn't the sort of player who's going to propel you into the top four. I find it hard to believe Liverpool couldn't have found a better winger for 20 million.


 I don’t think Liverpool needed much propelling to begin with. They simply needed the roster to gel. Meireles will hurt.




Seb said:


> They got the wrong Villa winger, Man Utd got the good one, even though they already have Valencia and Nani who are both arguably better.


 Nani is a top class player. His unpredictability is unteachable. Young had it sweet behind Bent in Villa’s formation, but he didn’t want to be there. Utilising both Downing and Albrighton on the wings, and switching them liberally, was the way to go. Make these guys believe that they can achieve something with Villa. They would have even given England a platform to build on (more on that later). If Aston Villa were going to sell someone, it should have been Agbonlahor. His form was well below the previous season. It hurt watching him on the wing. Bent also plays better with space, so it would be difficult to justify having Agbonlahor alongside him. He was the most expendable, but I'm sure someone would have paid good money for him based on previous results and potential. No need to send away L. Young, Makoun etc. No need for N’Zogbia.




Seb said:


> I'm hoping England go with a Young - Rooney - Johnson front 3.


Rooney is a bust at international level when it matters. Persisting with him is absurd. The only thing that would have changed from last WC will be the hair. Break and build again.

Young - Bent - Downing

Have Walcott as an attacking mid, or have Downing LW, Walcott RW, and force Young behind Bent. It’s quite versatile.


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i agree, bent should be ahead of rooney


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

United announce record profits, fuck me imagine if them glazers cleared the debt.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

if england dont want him, rooney is more than welcome to become an australian


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

hahaha was someone serious in dropping rooney for england? yes please do, so he can stay fit for what matters and that's United.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Rush said:


> i agree, bent should be ahead of rooney


 Meh...

What’s the last great thing Rooney did at international level? Featured in that Nike ad? He was the worst performer of the bunch, too. It was embarrassing to see a guy that was performing as poorly as him being featured in promos. 

He’ll get you there, but won't do anything for you once there. That’s going to be the story until he retires. That goes for Lampard and Gerrard and a few other perennial underperformers.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kiz said:


> if england dont want him, rooney is more than welcome to become an australian


 Mate, we aren’t in a position to challenge for a WC. England constantly is and they invariably get nowhere. Obviously, we’d take Rooney. No expectations. No pressure. He can’t cut it when he’s expected to hold the trophy aloft. I love how Rooney is seen as infallible. It warms my black heart.




WWE_TNA said:


> hahaha was someone serious in dropping rooney for england? yes please do, so he can stay fit for what matters and that's United.


 It wouldn’t have been an issue directly after the WC. But he has once again escaped the scrutiny and filled you guys with hope.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Yes, absolutely. Time is the test.
> 
> I don’t think Liverpool needed much propelling to begin with. They simply needed the roster to gel. Meireles will hurt.
> 
> Nani is a top class player. His unpredictability is unteachable. Young had it sweet behind Bent in Villa’s formation, but he didn’t want to be there. Utilising both Downing and Albrighton on the wings, and switching them liberally, was the way to go. Make these guys believe that they can achieve something with Villa. They would have even given England a platform to build on (more on that later). If Aston Villa were going to sell someone, it should have been Agbonlahor. His form was well below the previous season. It hurt watching him on the wing. Bent also plays better with space, so it would be difficult to justify having Agbonlahor alongside him. He was the most expendable, but I'm sure someone would have paid good money for him based on previous results and potential. No need to send away L. Young, Makoun etc. No need for N’Zogbia.
> 
> Rooney is a bust at international level when it matters. Persisting with him is absurd. The only thing that would have changed from last WC will be the hair. Break and build again.
> 
> Young - Bent - Downing
> 
> Have Walcott as an attacking mid, or have Downing LW, Walcott RW, and force Young behind Bent. It’s quite versatile.


That's my point, Enrique is a stronger left back. So they've improved there. Meireles out, Adam in. Is that even an improvement? Henderson bought for a shitload, but is he any better than Lucas? Downing in, but is he any better than say Kuyt or Suarez on the wings, depending on the formation they would play (I assume Carroll will be starting in the centre considering the amount he cost)? Gerrard seemingly always injured now as well.

You can say everyone is a bust at international level for England though.

Bent over Rooney is absurd, and Downing has never had a good game for England. Rooney looked great for both Man Utd and England before his injury, and obviously the whole team was dire at the World Cup. I'd even play Walcott over Downing, at least he's had a couple of decent performances in an England shirt. Downing has had 27 anonymous/forgetful international caps.

I think we should cast aside nothing players like Glen Johnson, Terry, Barry, Downing, Defoe, Upson, Lennon, Lampard etc... who've all been poor for England and aren't good enough to persist with.

Also, lets not forget that Villa were pretty pants last season and it was only the signing of Bent that got them away from a relegation fight.



MMN said:


> Keep up the good work, Seb. Always good for a laugh.


Keep making cynical remarks rather than using any actual logic to counter my points. I'm interested as to what in my post made you laugh.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Meh...
> 
> What’s the last great thing Rooney did at international level? Featured in that Nike ad? He was the worst performer of the bunch, too. It was embarrassing to see a guy that was performing as poorly as him being featured in promos.
> 
> He’ll get you there, but won't do anything for you once there. That’s going to be the story until he retires. That goes for Lampard and Gerrard and a few other perennial underperformers.


What English players have done anything at the big tournaments, though? Nobody in WC 2010, didn't qualify for Euro 2008, Hargreaves stood out at WC 2006, Rooney was good at Euro 2004.

Barely any England players step up on the big stage. It really is strange considering the performances they put in for their clubs.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Yes, absolutely. Time is the test.
> 
> 
> I don’t think Liverpool needed much propelling to begin with. They simply needed the roster to gel. Meireles will hurt.
> 
> 
> Nani is a top class player. His unpredictability is unteachable. Young had it sweet behind Bent in Villa’s formation, but he didn’t want to be there. Utilising both Downing and Albrighton on the wings, and switching them liberally, was the way to go. Make these guys believe that they can achieve something with Villa. They would have even given England a platform to build on (more on that later). If Aston Villa were going to sell someone, it should have been Agbonlahor. His form was well below the previous season. It hurt watching him on the wing. Bent also plays better with space, so it would be difficult to justify having Agbonlahor alongside him. He was the most expendable, but I'm sure someone would have paid good money for him based on previous results and potential. No need to send away L. Young, Makoun etc. No need for N’Zogbia.
> 
> 
> Rooney is a bust at international level when it matters. Persisting with him is absurd. The only thing that would have changed from last WC will be the hair. Break and build again.
> 
> Young - Bent - Downing
> 
> Have Walcott as an attacking mid, or have Downing LW, Walcott RW, and force Young behind Bent. It’s quite versatile.


Drop Rooney, really? I agree he should have been dropped _during_ WC 2010 but no way in the medium/long term. He's one of the best players in the world. This is the team I would pick for Bulgaria tomorrow:

Hart

Richards---P. Jones---Terry---A. Cole

A. Young---Milner---Lampard---A. Johnson

Rooney---D. Bent​
Subs:

Green
Smalling
Cahill
Downing
Barry
Cleverley
Defoe


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> What English players have done anything at the big tournaments, though? Nobody in WC 2010, didn't qualify for Euro 2008, Hargreaves stood out at WC 2006, Rooney was good at Euro 2004.
> 
> Barely any England players step up on the big stage. It really is strange considering the performances they put in for their clubs.


Yep Rooney and hargreaves are the only 2 standouts in recent tournaments. Obviously everyone was shit in 2010.


Parker over milner surely hams?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yep Rooney and hargreaves are the only 2 standouts in recent tournaments. Obviously everyone was shit in 2010.
> 
> 
> Parker over milner surely hams?


Not for me. He's good though, England would still be heavy favourites if Parker started.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Not sure who i'd play in midfield at the moment (if everyone was fit). Parker playing in DM (with Hargreaves coming in should be ever become a proper player again). Then Wilshere in front with who knows alongside him. Cleverly in a couple of years perhaps. So either Milner, who hasn't really been given a chance in CM, or Gerrard as I think some experienced players are still needed.

Hart

Richards
Jones
Ferdinand
Cole

Parker
Wilshere
Gerrard/Milner

Johnson
Rooney
Young

Just please, no more Barry, Downing, or Glen Johnson.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Hargreaves is utter shit, a diamond in a pile of shit which was the World Cup.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> Not sure who i'd play in midfield at the moment (if everyone was fit). Parker playing in DM (with Hargreaves coming in should be ever become a proper player again). Then Wilshere in front with who knows alongside him. Cleverly in a couple of years perhaps. So either Milner, who hasn't really been given a chance in CM, or Gerrard as I think some experienced players are still needed.
> 
> Hart
> 
> Richards
> Jones
> Ferdinand
> Cole
> 
> Parker
> Wilshere
> Gerrard/Milner
> 
> Johnson
> Rooney
> Young
> 
> Just please, no more Barry, Downing, or Glen Johnson.



I agree that Barry and Glen need to stay away from england, glen is shit period.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> Not sure who i'd play in midfield at the moment (if everyone was fit). Parker playing in DM (with Hargreaves coming in should be ever become a proper player again). Then Wilshere in front with who knows alongside him. Cleverly in a couple of years perhaps. So either Milner, who hasn't really been given a chance in CM, or Gerrard as I think some experienced players are still needed.
> 
> Hart
> 
> Richards
> Jones
> Ferdinand
> Cole
> 
> Parker
> Wilshere
> Gerrard/Milner
> 
> Johnson
> Rooney
> Young
> 
> Just please, no more Barry, Downing, or Glen Johnson.


That team there would get things done. Only change I would make would be swapping Rio out for Smalling, a continuation of the under 21 partnership. 

I agree with others that not having Rooney in the team would be absurd. He's the only world class player along with perhaps Cole. The saying form is temporary but class is permanent fits here.

Richards is one full-back that's maturing into a heck of a player. Got everything needed to be a very classy modern full-back.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

we need another winger in place of Johnson there. another top winger and then that's a very good XI. Walcott's already the more established talent, and could make the position his own by next season, unless he changes position at Arsenal.

I would start Johnson though to see how he performs when starting.


----------



## haribo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'd love England to play:


Almunia
Reo-Coker---Upson---Carragher---Shorey
Henderson---Jenas---Barry
Lennon-------------------Downing
Crouch​
:side:


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Lol @ SSN announcing today is the anniversary of England winning 5-1 against Germany. So little to cheer about, that actually makes the news. fpalm


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ Henderson shouldn't be joked about. World class for the U21s and was never anonymous, and scored a goal for Liverpool which makes him a great buy, and don't forget DAT RETENTION.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> we need another winger in place of Johnson there. another top winger and then that's a very good XI. Walcott's already the more established talent, and could make the position his own by next season, unless he changes position at Arsenal.
> 
> I would start Johnson though to see how he performs when starting.


If Theo can stay fit and rediscover his Croatia form, he'd be a good fit for the system. SWP and Lennon could also all do a decent job. Pace, movement and quick transitions from Def/Attack the way to go for the England frontline. Pointless replicating the Spanish formula with the players England has.




haribo said:


> I'd love England to play:
> 
> 
> Almunia
> Reo-Coker---Upson---Carragher---Shorey
> Henderson---Jenas---Barry
> Lennon-------------------Downing
> Crouch​
> 
> :side:


Sweeten Heskey to come back and it's 1966 all over again


----------



## Heel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> ^ Henderson shouldn't be joked about. World class for the U21s and was never anonymous, and scored a goal for Liverpool which makes him a great buy, and don't forget DAT RETENTION.


You're such a troll. Just make shit up all the time.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

IT OUR YEAR!~


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

unlike arteta, anonymous his entire career


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

cool down MMN. :avit:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



MMN said:


> You're such a troll. Just make shit up all the time.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> If Theo can stay fit and rediscover his Croatia form, he'd be a good fit for the system. *SWP *and Lennon could also all do a decent job. Pace, movement and quick transitions from Def/Attack the way to go for the England frontline. Pointless replicating the Spanish formula with the players England has.


Oh please God no.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Oh please God no.


It's presuming he can get back to his before the money City days. Kid was dynamite. Just getting back that confidence. Warnock's pretty good a dealing with these sort of characters.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Fair enough but he hasn't been good in about 3 years, and to be honest he's been fairly horrible for England recently.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

SWP has been pants for years, hope he's nowhere near the England set-up again. Showed a lot of potential at Man City but never fulfilled it at Chelsea.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It's true he's hasn't shown any consistency for a while, but He'll get a few chances to prove himself again, seeing as Fabio has always rated him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

We ruined him, tbh. Bought him when Robben, Duff and Joe Cole were far superior. Never had a chance to get a run in our team.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I remember hearing he was only bought so Arsenal couldn't get him :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Henderson just scored a great goal for England u21s :side: Chamberlain also looks good. Shite opposition though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

AOC and Lansbury apparently have played very well. Henderson's goal only came because of the team failing to clear AOC's cross though, apparently. :side:


----------



## KME

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> AOC and Lansbury apparently have played very well. Henderson's goal only came because of the team failing to clear AOC's cross though, apparently. :side:


Starting to think Henderson could score a hat trick of overhead kicks at Old Trafford and boss the midfield and you still might find a reason not to give him credit :side: :side:

And Wright Phillips was a (short) MONSTER in his first spell at City, made a silly mistake going to Chelsea.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

YoungGuns Jamie Sanderson
England 3-0. #LFC's Jordan Henderson eventually lashes home after visitors fail to clear Oxlade-Chamberlain's cross.

didn't see the goal. just saw that. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Nice miss, AOC. From a great HEnderson cross, to boot.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Wickham looks extremely poor, no wonder Brucey isn't playing him :hmm: (watch him go and score now).

Never mind, subbed. Unsurprising.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Chamberlain and Lansbury. again. Prospects.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Lansbury will be a great prospect for another club. On his final year, and on loan... I highly doubt he'll get a new contract from Arsene.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

he could, and should get a new one if he impresses on loan, Wenger would have shipped him out before when we had permanent offers but wenger didn't want him to leave permanently.

FT - 6-0 to England. lansbury, 2 goals 2 assists. AOC - 2 assists. arsenal tearing u21s up.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

All while being Captained & inspired by a Liverpool player 8*D


----------



## Nige™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Now now boys, try & get along! It's not like it matters anyway. It was Azerbaijan U-21's after all. It was never gong to be a contest, kind of like Sunday at Old Trafford.8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> FT - 6-0 to England. lansbury, 2 goals 2 assists. AOC - 2 assists. arsenal tearing u21s up.





Chain Gang solider said:


> All while being Captained & inspired by a Liverpool player 8*D


All while United's youth are in the senior squad :side:.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Sunderland youth got 2 goals 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Sunderland youth got 2 goals 8*D


What about current Sunderland ruining every attack :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> What about current Sunderland ruining every attack :side:


:side: less of that Magsimus.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Chamberlain and Lansbury. again. Prospects.


That you can sell on for a bit more money when they decide they want to win something.

Awesome.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

top quality from deecee. standards may have been raised.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> top quality from deecee. standards may have been raised.


I'm well aware it's totally old and gone over, but does not make it any less true. 

Wenger's tactic of turning to youth has ensured the same period that Manchester United and Liverpool have both been, and are going through in regards to the top domestic title, has now begun for Arsenal.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

so we're going to do fuck all for 20+ years? get real. 

liverpool haven't won it for that length and won't win it for at least another 10 years.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> so we're going to do fuck all for 20+ years? get real.
> 
> Liverpool haven't won it for that length and won't win it for at least another 10 years.


Nice edit there, good to see you got your facts straight.

Nothing more embarrassing than trying to slate a person's opinion when you can't even get the facts right.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> All while United's youth are in the senior squad :side:.


Yeah but Captain Hendo > Captain Rafael. :side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> I said I don't THINK they would leave in the same window, after Wenger saying both would definitely stay I had right mind to say so, even though I thought Nasri would be going and not Cesc.
> 
> On Mata, I said he would LEAVE Valencia if a good offer around 20 million came in. Who's your number 10 again? 8*D Why would I say a player WILL join when he hadn't even had his medical. Another EVO exaggeration 8*D


Still, you thought the idea was humorous.

And no, you didn't say he would just "leave." You said that he would definitely come to Arsenal. I remember when Juan Mata's dad said that he wouldn't be going anywhere, and you disagreed and said that Mata WILL come to Arsenal. If I was clever enough with utilizing the search function, I'd bring it up myself.

"Another exaggeration"? How about "another completely out of place comment that doesn't make any sense"? Because that's what I got from you, cactwma.


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

the thing about stringer is that he posts so much that he can revise his words b/c he knows no one is sad enough to look back through them all. like 85% certain you said Mata will come to Arsenal.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

revisionist history. however, lots of posters do that ... so why single out string?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Lol @ SSN announcing today is the anniversary of England winning 5-1 against Germany. So little to cheer about, that actually makes the news. fpalm


5-1, even HESKEY scored!


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Seeing as the Window has just closed. What is everyone's PL All-Star XI?


Reina

Richards--Vidic--Smalling--Cole

Toure--Modric--Henderson 

Ruiz--Rooney--Aguero​


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> revisionist history. however, lots of posters do that ... so why single out string?


it was relevant to the current posts in the thread. he's also a scummy arsenal supporter. u mirin mike?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



DeeCee said:


> That you can sell on for a bit more money when they decide they want to win something.
> 
> Awesome.


Lansbury will leave on a free. Not good enough for Arsenal contract up in may. Good riddence go have yourself a good career in the championship.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> Still, you thought the idea was humorous.
> 
> And no, you didn't say he would just "leave." You said that he would definitely come to Arsenal. I remember when Juan Mata's dad said that he wouldn't be going anywhere, and you disagreed and said that Mata WILL come to Arsenal. If I was clever enough with utilizing the search function, I'd bring it up myself.
> 
> "Another exaggeration"? How about "another completely out of place comment that doesn't make any sense"? Because that's what I got from you, cactwma.


Damn Evo, you really dislike Stringer, huh?

I remember him saying Mata will leave. He was sure that he was coming to Arsenal, but to be fair to the guy, he never said, "he WILL come to Arsenal". Not in those words anyway.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*










it was happening all along, and KUYT knew. :side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> it was happening all along, and KUYT knew. :side:


I just think he is amused at the customs of latin cultures to be honest.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

This weekend will be boring without any Premier League football being played, boring, boring Internationals.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Seeing as the Window has just closed. What is everyone's PL All-Star XI?
> 
> 
> Reina
> 
> Richards--Vidic--Smalling--Cole
> 
> Toure--Modric--Henderson
> 
> Ruiz--Rooney--Aguero​


Ruiz and Hendo? Definitely not. I would go:

Reina
Sagna--Vidic--Ferdinand--Cole
Nasri--Yaya--Modric
Silva--Rooney--Aguero​
Silva and Aguero cut in, plus Rooney always drops into midfield, so the overlap would be sensational. Settled on Ferdinand, but I wasn't entirely happy with him, other than that he works sensationally with Vidic. A fit Agger, TV5, Smalling and Jones all pressing for his spot.



King Kenny said:


> it was happening all along, and KUYT knew. :side:


:lmao



JakeC_91 said:


> This weekend will be boring without any Premier League football being played, boring, boring Internationals.


Try being an Australian.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'm looking forward to the internationals. Bit of a balls that they come during United's good form but Ireland have two huge matches coming up. 4-6 points and we'll probably qualify, that'll keep me excited.

England fans probably can't get as excited because, lets face it, you're in a piss-easy group and will stroll to qualification. So these qualifiers are probably more of a necessary nuisance you just have to deal with.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I'm looking forward to the internationals. Bit of a balls that they come during United's good form but Ireland have two huge matches coming up. 4-6 points and we'll probably qualify, that'll keep me excited.
> 
> England fans probably can't get as excited because, lets face it, you're in a piss-easy group and will stroll to qualification. So these qualifiers are probably more of a necessary nuisance you just have to deal with it.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Try being an Australian.


:side: aren't you guys basically English... i mean you're all convicts right?



Silent Alarm said:


> I'm looking forward to the internationals. Bit of a balls that they come during United's good form but Ireland have two huge matches coming up. 4-6 points and we'll probably qualify, that'll keep me excited.
> 
> England fans probably can't get as excited because, lets face it, you're in a piss-easy group and will stroll to qualification. So these qualifiers are probably more of a necessary nuisance you just have to deal with.













:side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> :side: aren't you guys basically English... i mean you're all convicts right?


no, we've moved on. how were those riots?


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

don't you guys have forest fires more eventful than riots, i.e. some chavs breaking into and torching some shops?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


>





JakeC_91 said:


> :side:


I have come to terms with that. I am over it.

Like fuck I am. Chesse-eating surrender monkey fucking va-va-voom cocky fucking cunt.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I'm looking forward to the internationals. Bit of a balls that they come during United's good form but Ireland have two huge matches coming up. 4-6 points and we'll probably qualify, that'll keep me excited.
> 
> England fans probably can't get as excited because, lets face it, you're in a piss-easy group and will stroll to qualification. So these qualifiers are probably more of a necessary nuisance you just have to deal with.


Ireland could sure use a helping hand tonight in the form of Macedonia winning in Russia.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

No chance of them winning, I think. They'd do brilliantly to get a draw in Russia.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Rush said:


> no, we've moved on. how were those riots?


Never happened in the North-East 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

thats b/c there's nothing but fast food joints up there and you northerners can't deal with smashing them up.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Rush said:


> thats b/c there's nothing but fast food joints up there and you northerners can't deal with smashing them up.


I just thought it was because once you get passed manchester you run out of people retarded enough to trash where they live.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Rush said:


> no, we've moved on. how were those riots?


Those were Spurs fans pissed at the prospect of Modric being sold.

It spread like a tidal wave, forcing him into staying for the good of the country.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Rush said:


> thats b/c there's nothing but fast food joints up there and you northerners can't deal with smashing them up.


You forgot bookies 8*D



Gunner14 said:


> I just thought it was because once you get passed manchester you run out of people retarded enough to trash where they live.


Nah, its when you get past berwick tbf 8*D.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

London's not really the south, it's more an outcast Northern relative that's settled on our site and won't move.

A bunch of Gippo's, for example.


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> You forgot bookies 8*D


like i know what your area is filled with. i've never been to england and even if i did i wouldn't travel up to your scummy area.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> Still, you thought the idea was humorous.
> 
> And no, you didn't say he would just "leave." You said that he would definitely come to Arsenal. I remember when Juan Mata's dad said that he wouldn't be going anywhere, and you disagreed and said that Mata WILL come to Arsenal. If I was clever enough with utilizing the search function, I'd bring it up myself.
> 
> "Another exaggeration"? How about "another completely out of place comment that doesn't make any sense"? Because that's what I got from you, cactwma.





Stringer said:


> around 25 million will do it for sure, I don't think we will pay that much but someone else will, hence why I think he is leaving. It has gone beyond press hype, it's not just paper talk, we have bid and it was rejected. There is a lot of interest for sure.





Stringer said:


> Mata WILL leave this summer. Valencia were CONSIDERING a 14 million bid, so they will probably sell at 20 still :lmao


you made me do it :no: 

the posts are in original form way back, but just cut them down to the relevant parts for this. searched "Mata will leave". Came across the Samee and MMN crazy day so that was funny looking through.



Joel said:


> Damn Evo, you really dislike Stringer, huh?
> 
> I remember him saying Mata will leave. He was sure that he was coming to Arsenal, but to be fair to the guy, he never said, "he WILL come to Arsenal". Not in those words anyway.


I was always confident, never SURE, but always thought it was very likely.



King Kenny said:


> it was happening all along, and KUYT knew. :side:


Brilliant :lmao



Seb said:


>


i marked.



Silent Alarm said:


> I have come to terms with that. I am over it.
> 
> Like fuck I am. Chesse-eating surrender monkey fucking va-va-voom cocky fucking cunt.














Rush said:


> like i know what your area is filled with. i've never been to england and even if i did i wouldn't travel up to your scummy area.


Sunderland? You're missing out. Beautiful this time of year, too. :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Rush said:


> like i know what your area is filled with. i've never been to england and even if i did i wouldn't travel up to your scummy area.


We wouldn't welcome you  so we're all in agreement i guess.


----------



## Word

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Anyone used those cheap football shirt websites such as footballshirtsale and ukfootballshirts? Not sure if they are legit and I am not forking our another £50 on a utd jersey.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Word said:


> Anyone used those cheap football shirt websites such as footballshirtsale and ukfootballshirts? Not sure if they are legit and I am not forking our another £50 on a utd jersey.


I used Socertriads for last seasons United shirt. I ordered a long-sleeve top with the Premier league badges and ''GIGGS 11'' on the back. The quality is brilliant, you'd never tell they were actually fake. One thing though, the letter-printing is the plastic kind, not the cotton/suede stuff. Some people prefer one or the other. I like the plastic though, it doesn't fade. Also, it's been through countless washes and still looks grand. I read on another site that Soccertriads is having some problems these days getting the shirts through customs (Germany mainly).

Also, they do take a while with delivery. I got mine in roughly three weeks. But the price is worth it. If I bought a long-sleeve shirt and Premier League badges and name-print from a sports shop, it would probably cost me €70-80+ but I got it for €25 including delivery charges from Soccertriads.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Word said:


> Anyone used those cheap football shirt websites such as footballshirtsale and ukfootballshirts? Not sure if they are legit and I am not forking our another £50 on a utd jersey.


I was also wondering about ukfootballshirts because I need to buy my United shirt, and a Tottenham shirt for my Dad.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Best place to get legit football shirts on the cheap is ebay.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Just get your dad a cheap knockoff. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*






it's all true


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kiz said:


> it's all true


LMAO its like a conversation with Stringer


----------



## haribo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

"Arseen" and "Yo-sigh B" :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kiz said:


> it's all true


:lmao :lmao :lmao

So good.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

'Arseen' :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZl0SGVyddc&feature=related



Code:


[MEDIA=youtube]xZl0SGVyddc[/MEDIA]

Cnt embed  i fail.

Arsenal and the media.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It's [youtube]xZl0SGVyddc[*/youtube]

without the *


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kiz said:


> it's all true


"You are one place out of the relegation zone and you expect Arteta, Yossi & some Korean striker who has to f*cking leave in 3 years to fight in a world to improve you." You just lost two of the best players in the world and recruited a midtable midfeilder and a reject from Chelsea what the fuck is wrong with you" 

:lmao Just gold. Sounds like something Stringer or Overrated would say.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZl0SGVyddc&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [MEDIA=youtube]xZl0SGVyddc[/MEDIA]
> 
> Cnt embed  i fail.
> 
> Arsenal and the media.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Sunderland? You're missing out. Beautiful this time of year, too. :side:


Fuck yeah Sunderland, what a town



loljk can't wait to move in a couple weeks


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Joey7Barton Joseph Barton
My thoughts go out to Steed Malbranque & his family, Steed has retired from football to care for his son, who has been diagnosed with cancer


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

very sad.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kiz said:


> it's all true





haribo said:


> "Arseen" and "Yo-sigh B" :lmao


This is fantastic :lmao








^ that's great too.







KIZ has finally been found :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

yes, i am white


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Since they were founded in 2008 hahahahaha brilliant.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*






:lmao :lmao :lmao

funny thing is, if they were taken over by money bags then they would act exactly like that :lmao







:lmao :lmao


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Joey7Barton Joseph Barton
> My thoughts go out to Steed Malbranque & his family, Steed has retired from football to care for his son, who has been diagnosed with cancer


 awful news


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Nooooooooooooo not Steed. Used to love that guy. Sad news.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

The Noble Steed proving that football is not everything in a footballer's life, I hope his son gets the all clear very soon and prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> The Noble Steed proving that football is not everything in a footballer's life, I hope his son gets the all clear very soon and prayers go out to his family and friends.


^


http://blog.emiratesstadium.info/archives/13913

looks inevitable Everton will go out of business in the near future. Very, very sad situation that Liverpool nearly had happen to them.


----------



## D17

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Such a shame about Malbranque :/


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Liverpool haven't lost yet and are getting off to a much better start than last season. We're really on form.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



> Dan Roan: Capello says Carroll is "really big" needs to train with Liverpool like he trained with England today.


So 'Pool fans, is Carroll a fat bastard?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

capello days carroll?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

''Says''.

Come on, Kiz. You're not _that_ slow :side:.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

just because i ask the tough questions


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/05092011/63/malbranque-dismisses-quit-stories.html

Yeah, Steed doesn't have a son...


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Yeah............ 

:hmm: I'll change my sig a little bit then.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Who the fuck made up the cancer story then? Bad shit.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Vermaelen out for two months after having ankle surgery.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...senal-to-lower-their-asking-price-for-me.html

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...havin-rues-the-loss-of-irreplaceable-fabregas

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14613381.stm

http://www.teamtalk.com/premier-league/7150528/Wilshere-injury-blow-for-Gunners

ouch


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Poor Arsenal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao that Sun article is priceless. Nice thing to do though have to admit. Most managers wouldn't care about the players that much. 

The rest is just ouch. The Arshavin article is great too. Basically saying what other people are thinking.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Cesc irreplaceable? Absolutely? Nasri irreplaceaple? Not really. 

Wenger classy dealing with Cesc.

Vermaelen and Wilshere out. Ouch. Injuries will probably kill us again this season. I don't know why it is. We rushed Cesc & RVP back way too quick in previous seasons, Wenger knows this is bad but we still don't improve the squad and the same situations happen. It's his achilles again, which was the problem last season for some portions. Mertesacker and Koscielny should suffice, the next 2 months aren't too taxing thankfully. If Mertesacker settles in well then we should be ok.

AOC saved the U21s today. Came on for the second half, bagged 2 assists and won a penalty. Lansbury also scored.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Wilshere's injury is pretty much a disaster.

Really, really hurts.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Disappointed for TV5. The guy is obviously quality, but he can't string it together because of injuries.

Oh well Arsenal fans, looks like Per will be partnering someone from the JOB Squad. 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

two months? JFC, this is ridiculous. 

Someone better put RVP in a bubble.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

You can confine him in a bubble wrapped up in bubble wrap and everything dude will still get injured. It's a yearly thing now.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/next-suarez-in-reds-sights

NEXT SUAREZ


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/next-suarez-in-reds-sights
> 
> NEXT SUAREZ


So we're not actually buying anyone? Gay.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



> Manchester City are to investigate claims chief executive Garry Cook emailed defender Nedum Onuoha's cancer-suffering mother mocking her illness.
> 
> Dr Anthonia Onuoha received an offensive email which was intended for the club's football administrator Brian Marwood, in regard to a contract dispute her son was having with City.
> 
> Cook has denied he sent the message, claiming his account was hacked.
> 
> Dr Onuoha told the Sun the email had left her "humiliated and devastated".


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14797327.stm

What a cockhead if true, if he wanted Onuoha to sign all they needed to do was offer the bentley's full of cash.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Steed Malbranque has abandoned his son, who has cancer, so he can concentrate on his career :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*










:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

so gay


----------



## haribo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

He's no Luca Toni


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

seems like TV5's injury was nothing but a kick on the ankle in Udinese. Really bad luck. He was barely out in 09/10, out for most of last year and has looked fine this season, until that Udinese game. At least his achilles aren't crocked.

Koscielny with a senior defender should work. As long as he isn't partnered with Djourou we're cool.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kiz said:


> so gay


Kiz ignoring the City staff misbehaving :no:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Kiz ignoring the City staff misbehaving :no:





Kiz said:


> from what i read steed retired due to his father getting in the way so much. he apparently negotiated steed's deal, and steed was appalled at the conditions of the contract and retired so he didnt need to take part.
> 
> well that's the story anyways.
> 
> terrible news about that email. really hoping cook's email account was hacked into, surely someone in such a position (or with an ounce of humanity) could do that. however, it mentions the sun...


.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kiz said:


> .


Yeah, I was temporarily blinded for a second there and didn't see that....:side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Bananas said:


> Steed Malbranque has abandoned his son, who has cancer, so he can concentrate on his career :side:


Unless this is sarcasm on your part, Malbranque confirmed he doesn't have a son and no-one in his family is suffering from cancer. So fuck knows where the story came from.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> seems like TV5's injury was nothing but a kick on the ankle in Udinese. Really bad luck. He was barely out in 09/10, out for most of last year and has looked fine this season, until that Udinese game. At least his achilles aren't crocked.
> 
> Koscielny with a senior defender should work. As long as he isn't partnered with Djourou we're cool.


TV has had his plantaris tendon removed to prevent it becoming a problem. Could be wrong but im sure Flintoff had that same surgery and ended up having to retire shortly after.

Edit - I know that Flintoff retired due to knee trouble but the knee trouble came in in 2008 after a series of Ankle operations in 2007.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ i seen that. training back in 4 weeks, can't be too bad.

can't find anything off a google search on flintoff and the same problem. i'm sure quite a few people in sports have had it done, especially in tennis apparently. rupturing the achilles tendon is much worse, Vermaelen's injury was on the opposite leg to the injury he had last year so he should be fine. let's hope big PER can step up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

yep, flintoff ruptured the tendon. however i think it was a while before his retirement, that was mostly through having about 5 knee surgeries and developing deep vein thrombosis.

rush can probably answer that better.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

BIG PER will step up, and he'll have to carry that jobber Koscielny with him the whole time. 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Koscielny will be a very solid defender when paired with PER or TV5. It's just when he is paired with Djourou, or worse Squilacci *shivers* that there will probably be at least one calamity. He reads the game better than most but isn't a ruthless defender like TV5. Neither PER nor koscielny will make a lot of challenges so I would play both Song and Frimpong/Coquelin until TV5 comes back. Coquelin paired with Song would probably be pretty good.

I'm glad we won't have to see Squilacci. Possibly one of the worst players I have ever seen in an Arsenal shirt.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Koscielny made Squillaci bad when they were played together. When Squillaci played with Djourou he was better, and I think Squillaci/Djourou had the best partnership in regards to least goals conceded when they played together. It's like at Utd, Vidic and Evans don't work together that well but Rio alongside either is great. Same with Brown and Vidic. However Rio and Brown were great together.

Really hate international weekends, one week without EPL and I'm already having withdrawals


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Squilacci was always shit IMO. Koscielny was usually ranging from poor to average when playing with Squilacci or Djourou. Djourou carried our defence last year, if he wasn't there we would probably be in the Europa League, the amount of headers he won last year was really good, he dropped off the end of the season and hasn't recovered form since.

Kosc-Verm would probably be fighting with Verm-Per to be my first choice after seeing them together, they work very well as a pair. Djourou-Per or Djourou-Verm would work well too. Kosc and Djourou both need senior defenders with them.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Squillaci was the definition of a defensive mong last year.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It's strange considering he was one of (if not the) best defender in Ligue 1 for quite some time when at Monaco and then Lyon, only Cris rivalled him imo, and was probably better at times. And then he moved to Sevilla and was class for them too. He just struggles with the physical forwards. If he had Vermaelen alongside him last year, I think he would've been much better.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I miss the prem already, too.

It's gone too soon.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It's all well and good being good in France, but if you can't deal with big physical forwards, you'll not gi=o far as a central defender in the Prem.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

great news, fergie is sensible though, he wont rush him back too quickly




> Danny Welbeck hopes to make his return from a hamstring injury next week.
> Manchester United manager Sir Alex Ferguson feared the England striker could miss up to six weeks after limping off in the 8-2 win over Arsenal.
> But Welbeck has made a swift recovery and hopes to resume training next week.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...er-United-hamstring-injury.html#ixzz1XDSjU25Y


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> great news, fergie is sensible though, he wont rush him back too quickly


Hopefully if hernandez and Rooney stay fit and berba finds some form if he features we shouldn't miss him to much and not rush him back.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



















My pants are off. I might warm up to Mr. Badass Meireles

And also:










Juan Mata totally not learning English.


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Yeah while Chelsea fans are warming up to him, he'll be warming up the bench.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Still cannot believe they sold him and brought in Bellamy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Pfft, Liverpool or Chelsea he would warm the bench anyways. Except with Chelsea he's probably a richer benchwarmer :side:.

And I think he will probably start a lot of games, once we realize how awful Lampard is destined to become this season, he will probably slot in somewhere.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> :lmao


What a MAN.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Villa are robbing pricks. £43 for a ticket in the away end, fair to say I'm skipping that one.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Agreed Magsimus, used to be £25 there a few years back, plus they had a better away end behind the goal in the North Lower Stand instead of the shite corner with 2 tiers they give you now. Side stands in general are notiriously wank for getting an atmosphere going...*cough Wolves cough*


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

8*D Yes I got tickets for the Sunderland v Chelsea game Saturday. :side: we won't get beat, we'll teach mata how to play when Nyron or Bramble or Brown rapes him.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

ONUO- oh ... oh. :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14828585

DON BALOTELLI


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Fat 'Telli.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*









Straight out Gangster Balotelli


----------



## Razor King

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Wilshere will be out until the January transfer window. Thank God for some last minute additions. As for Vermaelen, it sucks. Now all the load falls on Big Per.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Paul Pogba close to making his debut and might feature against leeds in the carling cup



> Sir Alex ponders Pogba debut
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson is ready to hand Paul Pogba a first-team debut in the Carling Cup and will consider several other promising reserves for the trip to Leeds.
> 
> The boss plans to integrate Pogba into his squad this term after he had a taste of senior action in Paul Scholes' testimonial, coming as a substitute for the retiring legend.
> 
> "Pogba's in the first-team training set-up now," he told Inside United when asked how much he planned to use the France Under-19 midfielder. "So that's the first step.
> 
> "After that, it'll likely depend on when we decide to make changes. He'll probably be involved in the League Cup and that'll be his chance to establish himself in the squad."
> 
> Pogba, speaking to French magazine 10 Foot whilst away on international duty, feels he is getting closer to realising a dream of playing at the top level.
> 
> "Every day I’m aiming for the first team," he stressed. "Sir Alex gave me confidence by picking me for the pre-season game against Marseille in August. So I know I’m on the right track.
> 
> "Everyone at the club is great – they look after young players well. We have a laugh and there’s a special atmosphere."


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Hey COCKHEAD, if you can get to England in time for tomorrow you can have my ticket for the game since I can't go 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

The King says Adam should be fit for this week. GJ is in full training too, but I'm not sure about Kelly.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> 8*D Yes I got tickets for the Sunderland v Chelsea game Saturday. :side: we won't get beat, we'll teach mata how to play when Nyron or Bramble or Brown rapes him.


Nah, we'll win. You don't have NEDUM to run past our whole team anymore.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

We've still got WELB-oh... 

And if Nyron plays I might actually cry. You'll score 5 easily


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opinion/columnists/john-cross/John-Cross-The-truth-about-Arsenal-injuries-Thomas-Vermaelen-Jack-Wilshere-Theo-Walcott-article795990.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

good piece on Arsenal injuries and comparisons with other Premier League teams. maybe a lot of it is just bad luck, and the attacking too fast to stop without fouling, what I have often felt has been a big problem.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Shepard said:


> We've still got WELB-oh...
> 
> And if Nyron plays I might actually cry. You'll score 5 easily


You also don't have BOLO anymore, so I doubt Gyan will fancy scoring without his dancing partner around.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> 8*D Yes I got tickets for the Sunderland v Chelsea game Saturday. :side: we won't get beat, we'll teach mata how to play when Nyron or Bramble or Brown rapes him.


Bramble and rape in the same sentence never ends well. 

Prediction 0-3 :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> Paul Pogba close to making his debut and might feature against leeds in the carling cup


Oh fuck, please tell me he's not gonna play a 3rd string team away at freaking Elland Road? Play a strong team and go out to win the game early and then give some of these youngsters a chance.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Segunda Caida said:


> Oh fuck, please tell me he's not gonna play a 3rd string team away at freaking Elland Road? Play a strong team and go out to win the game early and then give some of these youngsters a chance.


Dont think he will play a third string team, just give a chance to a couple of players. The chelsea game is a couple of days before, then a difficult game away to Stoke a few days later. It will probably feature the likes of lindegaard, carrick, macheda, park, fabio, evans.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

elland road isn't exactly the place to play green youngsters, especially if you are united.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Likes of Carrick, Fletcher and Valencia should play vs leeds, well maybe not all 3 since stoke is the game after. All depends on fitness aswell.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Bramble and rape in the same sentence never ends well.
> 
> Prediction 0-3 :side:


8*D I'm glad someone noticed I used those words in the same sentence together. 

:side: Prediction 2-1.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Is Valencia fit? Or does he still have that ankle injury?


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I saw the special report with Ronaldo, he called Fergie "a second dad" and "the best manager in the world" as well as saying the EPL is the best league in the world and he would love to return one day. Also refused to say Messi is the best player in the world and said that could go to lots of players.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/next-suarez-in-reds-sights
> 
> NEXT SUAREZ




Whose the chick in your sig ?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao 

http://www.thespoiler.co.uk/index.p...telli-dumps-his-girlfriend-by-text-live-on-tv



> Drama-generating Manchester City forward Mario Balotelli dumped his girlfriend Melissa Castagnoli - who he was spotted out with during his first few weeks in the UK - by text message, just as she was about to appear on primetime Italian telly show Chiambretti Night.
> 
> Unfortunately for Super Mario, his jilted ex got herself some revenge… by reading his words out, live on air.
> 
> 
> The two texts Castagnoli received from Balotelli read:
> 
> I’m back [Balotelli had caught a private jet from Manchester to Italy] to make you change, but never mind, you’re sunk. Everything is against you tomorrow, bye!
> 
> You’re a stupid girl, the real problem is not a child, but stupid! Say hello to the [presenter], which is good for you!
> 
> Um, OK.
> 
> According to Melissa, the relationship between the pair, who met on Facebook, had soured after she started persuing her own career in entertainment.
> 
> The former pageant winning model grew bored of ‘watching DVDs, shopping and going to dinner’ in Manchester and made it clear to Mario she was ready to hand in her WAG card, which apparently made the 20-year-old ‘jealous’.
> 
> Anyway, Balotelli hasn’t wasted any time fixing the pieces of his broken heart - he was recently spotted bowling around Manchester with this astonishingly hot young lady on his arm. Oh, that Mario!












^^^ The girl he dumped by text.

Mario, you're truly the modern day gent.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Met on facebook? Kids these days...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

He's such a boss.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Met on facebook? Kids these days...


:side: I'm guessing you're an E-harmony guy, mags?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:side:

Just don't understand how you can meet on FB, you're either friends or you're not


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I've met chicks over FB before as friends of friends. She could have also possibly added him because he's Mario, and he accepted because she's hot.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I've met chicks over FB before as friends of friends. *She could have also possibly added him because he's Mario, and he accepted because she's hot.*


Most probable explanation really


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



> Arsenal have finally earned their first win of the season, but it's not an on-pitch victory: the club has won a court case in Spain forcing the owner of a hat shop to change the name of her premises.
> The Gunners have won their case against Seville resident Alicia Simon, who has now been told by the Spanish Patent and Trademark Office to change the name of her hat shop 'Arsenale'.
> 
> Simon registered the name of her shop before she even opened it in 2007 despite protestations from the club, but Arsenal's lawyers have been petitioning the Spanish authorities ever since, trying to convince them that she has infringed their trademark.
> 
> The stunned shopkeeper, who admits to having no knowledge of football, pointed out that her shop does not even share the same spelling or pronunciation as the English football club, and that it is a word which carries "more connotations of culture than sport".
> 
> But despite the apparent ridiculousness of their case, Arsenal have now successfully persuaded the Spanish authorities that there was a "risk of confusion" between the monolithic English football club and the tiny hat shop.
> 
> Simon named her shop after the Italian word 'arsenale', which was the name given to the shipbuilders' yards in medieval Pisa and Venice. Her premises are in Seville's Arenal de Sevilla district, where Seville's ancient shipyards were located - hence her choice of the name.
> 
> Her shop concentrates on selling her self-designed hats, but she also sells shoes - bringing her under the umbrella of "clothes, hats and shoes" as seen by the patent and trademark office, and thus causing the infringement.
> 
> Simon has no intention of backing down, however: despite admitting that she feels in a 'David v Goliath' situation, she will not change the name of her shop and has already appealed the decision - thanks to a pair of friends who are lawyers - to a Madrid tribunal which will have the final say.
> 
> "I will fight this to the end," she insists.


:lmao

That's just sad.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao Poor woman.

A small hat shop vs Arsenal, live on Sky.


----------



## Vader

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

They'll still come 4th in the battle for the name of Arsenal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao

I see Arsenal's thuggery goes past the pitch into the board room


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao Arsenal trolling. boss.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Some welcoming news for Bronco:

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...nwright-talking-with-potential-buyers?cc=5739


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

in other news, roman abramovich sued chelsea handler.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i hope everton find a buyer. after doing some reading, kenwright seems like he has the best interests of the club's at heart, and he shouldn't be blamed for all that has happened, really. although, if he stays and they don't find new investors they will fold by next season, the club is as low as it can be in the boardroom.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

What a surprise, potential buyers from the far east. Getting sick of all these teams getting taken over by random guys from Qatar or Saudi Arabia, and just start spending way too much money. Making football unfair, and there are way better causes that money can be used on.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Meh i don't have much of an issue with people from the middle east coming in and buying teams out giving them shit loads of money to spend. No doubt its horrible for the other teams in the league that they can try build success yet someone else can buy it at the same time if you heard your team was gonna get bought out by billionaires would you say no? off course not. 

Plus it helps create more competition. A few years back if was basically Man U, Chelsea, Liverpool & Arsenal straight for Champo league. Now City & Spurs are in the mix. Makes it more interesitng. Even in Spain if Malaga can captalise on the money they may be able to stop the Madrid/Barca domination.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Going to be gone this weekend. Won't be able to watch the match until Monday morning.

I swear to jebus, if we lose to Swansea .. I flip some shit out of a logical order.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

AND SCOTT SINCLAIR WINS IT FOR SWANSEA

Please.


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

As Scott Sinclair is a Chelsea alum, I would laugh my ass off if he lead Swansea to victory in this one. 

And Swansea's keeper >>>>>> Szczesny, so if this one comes down to which keeper makes the most stops...


----------



## Overrated

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Vorm is not better than Szczesny. 

Arsenal to win 3-0.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> As Scott Sinclair is a Chelsea alum, I would laugh my ass off if he lead Swansea to victory in this one.
> 
> And *Swansea's keeper >>>>>> Szczesny*, so if this one comes down to which keeper makes the most stops...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

He really is a dopey looking bastard.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Vorm is from the best footballing country in the world, therefore he's clearly better.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


>


After he found out we found a buyer for Poulsen.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

umad brah


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

After he found out Valdes and Casillas were injured.

edit: looked at caps and seen Reina has 18 more. Who made these decisions? :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

all that competition for the poland gk spot i see


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Not much in it but Vorm is better.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

are people for real when they say vorm is better? fair enough if you seen him play for utrecht, but barring that he has shown to be a good shot stopper over a few games for swansea. Szczesny is more well rounded, and has shown he is class at the top level.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

vorm has conceeded less goals.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Gary Cook resigns. What a cunt.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

really? wow

can go die in a fire as far as im concerned



> Manchester City Football Club announce that the Board led review initiated on Monday of this week, as a response to allegations made to the football club, football authorities and a national newspaper by Dr Anthonia Onuoha, has been concluded.
> 
> As a result, the Club can confirm that there is foundation to Dr Onuoha’s allegations and the Chairman has written to apologise to Dr Onuoha for any distress caused.
> 
> Following the findings of the review, Chief Executive Officer Garry Cook has offered his resignation, which has been accepted with regret by the Board.
> 
> Chairman Khaldoon Al Mubarak responded to the decision, saying: “Garry has made a remarkable contribution to Manchester City Football Club over the past three years.
> 
> “His judgement in this matter should in no way lead to his accomplishments being overlooked. On every level, the club is unrecognisable from the organisation which he inherited and our staff and supporter services, community outreach and commercial activity have seen unparalleled growth under his direction with yet more projects to be realised on the horizon.
> 
> “On behalf of Sheikh Mansour and the Board, I would like to thank him for his energy and tireless commitment to serving all those connected with the football club. He will always be welcome at Manchester City.”
> 
> Garry Cook said: “I am privileged to have held my position at Manchester City Football Club and to have experienced the opportunities that it has presented. The privilege is in part offset however by the significant personal focus which has at times, detracted from the magnificent achievements of those working at the football club.
> 
> “It is that factor, together with my error of judgement in this matter that has prompted me to reach this decision, which I believe is in the best interests of the football club.
> 
> “I wish Roberto and his team and all of the fans and supportive partners of the Club the very best for exciting times ahead. I would also like to put on record my unreserved thanks to Sheikh Mansour, Khaldoon Al Mubarak and the Board and all of the very talented staff at the Club for their support throughout my tenure at Manchester City. I know the Club will go from strength to strength.”
> 
> Whilst the Board commences a search for a new Chief Executive Officer, Director John MacBeath will fulfil the role of temporary CEO, working closely with the Board.


disgraceful


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

fuck off. disgrace of a human being.

did a lot for the club then does something stupid like that. pitiful.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

hey Gary, the devil is kuning to get you son.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

What an absolute cunt.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Sayonara, you won't be missed.


----------



## Vader

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Always thought Cook was a dick, this confirms it.

As for saying Vorm is better than the Arsenal keeper who has a name I can't spell - get the fuck out of here. All Vorm has done is several 'camera saves', ones that he should be making anyway, bar a couple of actual great saves. His handling and catching still seems incredibly suspect. Arsenal keeper is at the very least a good well rounded keeper already.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

What a dickhead.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ that 100% (@Vader)

Vorm has been responsible for a few goals, due to his poor positioning too. His ability to get down quickly and his reflexes are fantastic, but as he said they are mainly camera saves which are pulled off due to poor positioning in the first place that could often lead to goals. Keepers who collect balls comfortably and don't make many wondersaves every 10 minutes is the sign of a quality keeper IMO. VDS rarely pulled off spectacular save after spectacular save every game because of his positioning and awareness.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I think I've seen Vorm play maybe once, so I can't really comment on him (I mean full games btw, not highlights). But what I will say is I think a lot of posters aren't fully aware of Szczensy's talent. The fact that every Arsenal fan here seems to rate him very highly should suggest to you that he isn't just a random kid in goal. The guy is very special indeed. Right up there with Wilshere as the most promising player at the club.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

wait, other people werent being sarcastic?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ yeah. hams may have been trolling and evo was probably saying it legit.

i'd probably put him just behind wilshere in terms of talent. wilshere gets overhyped somewhat but is still england's best young player by a reasonable margin. szczesney is an unbelievable talent picked up by Arsenal 6 years ago. i know people complain about buying 16 year olds, but come 5 years later...


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

In fairness, I've heard worse things said before. People also always seem to love keepers that play in relegation fodder teams too. Ben Foster at Watford springs to mind, as does Carson at Charlton.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

A troll face is usually a fairly good give away. 

Krul > Vorm anyway (not trolling this time.)


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Why did you post a troll face again then?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Bananas said:


> I think I've seen Vorm play maybe once, so I can't really comment on him (I mean full games btw, not highlights). But what I will say is I think a lot of posters aren't fully aware of Szczensy's talent. *The fact that every Arsenal fan here seems to rate him very highly should suggest to you that he isn't just a random kid in goal*. The guy is very special indeed. Right up there with Wilshere as the most promising player at the club.


Ah yes, the most rational people we have here in the football threads. :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Can't believe we got £6 million for Foster. So shit.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Not sure if I should say IT'S OUT YEAR!~ or not :side:

But seriously, while Arsenal fans may look at our own team with rose tinted glasses, when it comes to the more emerging players, I'd suggest we'd have a better knowledge of these players that other fans might have only seen them play a handful of times. I suspect that most fans of other clubs would think that Arsenal's two most promising players are Wilshere and Ramsey, whereas I'm sure most Arsenal fans would tell you that Szczensy is the better prospect that Ramsey.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Bananas said:


> In fairness, I've heard worse things said before. People also always seem to love keepers that play in relegation fodder teams too. Ben Foster at Watford springs to mind, as does Carson at Charlton.


'Match of the Day' fans. In a poorer team they're bound to have more to do, hence they look better in comparison. More shots against, more camera saves.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Bananas said:


> Not sure if I should say IT'S OUT YEAR!~ or not :side:
> 
> But seriously, while Arsenal fans may look at our own team with rose tinted glasses, when it comes to the more emerging players, I'd suggest we'd have a better knowledge of these players that *other fans might have only seen them play a handful of times*. I suspect that most fans of other clubs would think that Arsenal's two most promising players are Wilshere and Ramsey, whereas I'm sure most Arsenal fans would tell you that Szczensy is the better prospect that Ramsey.


Nah I watch Arsenal all the time for the lulz.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Wilshere is already 'there' as far as i'm concerned. He's performed well for England, was perhaps the best central midfielder in the league last season alongside Modric, and proved he could hold his own against Xavi and Iniesta (he gave a much better account of himself than Cesc did).


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I probably watch as many Arsenal games as most of the Arsenal fans in here, but that's because I like making a night out of watching the prem when it's on. I'd agree Szczney (or however the fuck you spell that name) is a better prospect than Ramsey, and I said a few pages back he's a good prospect. I think his current ability is being overhyped, and he hasn't really proven himself over any time yet, but he should be a good one for the future. I'm not going to compare him to Vorm, because I haven't seen him before this season, and Swansea games have been on when bigger teams have been playing.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Actually it does seem a lot of poster here watch a lot of Arsenal games too. When we lost the Emirates Cup to New York, it seemed like everyone was watching, and laughing at us


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Heard Arsenal fans say Ramsey is a better prospect than Wilshere. So there you go.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*






Arrr-sene Wenger


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I always had a strong belief in Szczesny to be a big player for us at the club, without ever seeing him play at Brentford when he was on loan. The fans and management adored him over there, as they did when he was 15 at Legia (management), and what I was hearing out of the club was extremely promising too. Most coaches and people inside the club said he had a big future here. 

Ramsey is a strange one. I rated him higher than Wilshere and always thought he would have been the better player, but clearly that isn't the case now. When he was 18, before his leg break he was arguably the best 18 year old on anyone's books in the Premier League. His short passing, long passing, quick control of the ball, strength, mazy runs and a very solid long range effort all came together to form an extremely promising youngster who may one day could have taken over the reins when Cesc eventually left. However, it has been a long way back from his injury and he has shown glimpses and signs of his old form, but he needs to put it together consistently to recover properly. He put on a clinic in the second half of the Wales/England match, when his defensive shackles were taken off and he could perform more of a free role in the middle. He controlled the game and tempo of the match as Cesc did when he played a bit deeper when he was around 20. I actually see him playing much more centrally and box to box rather than the Ramsey of old that was all about attacking and getting the ball forward at every opportunity. He has definitely fallen down the order of the most promising talent but he has it all to prove now to show us he can step up, and with Arteta taking the pressure off him I could see him doing exactly that. 

Wilshere was fantastic last year, and at 19 is remarkable. He would walk into any Premier League side at the moment, and quite a few sides in Europe too. He is another who everyone knew would eventually be a top player, but I don't think anyone was expecting him to start performing that quickly. His performance against Barcelona when he had barely just turned 19 was absolutely stunning and controlled that match in the first leg, and was our standout performer for the second leg.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



> Heard Arsenal fans say Ramsey is a better prospect than Wilshere. So there you go.


They would very much be in the minority, and rightly so. I know some people that say that had Ramsey not broken his leg that he'd be better than Wilshere now, but that too I disagree with that. Ramsey has some very good qualities, such as being good with both feet whereas Wilshere is all left foot. But Jack has that rare ability to play in tight spaces which made me fall in love with him after only three or so games for us. Ramsey has quick feet too, but lacks the awareness and intricate timing that Jack has, that allows him play through teams.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Man City are going to monitor Wilshere's progress carefully when he returns from injury and may make a bid in the summer.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

That's probably true. Mancini will want a new left footed midfielder as a long term replacement for Barry and DAT LEFT FOOT.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Are you saying Wilshere is the next Barry? :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

The Garry Cook situation reminds me of 'the thick of it' episode, where the minister accidentally sends an email to an 8 year old year saying 'christ alive. what a cunt!' :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Alot of blogs seem to be pushing Raul as a starter for our next game vs Sunderland


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


>


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

barry's above wilshere regardless


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*






LOLOYAL.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> LOLOYAL.


LOLGOODTAGS


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

why dont chelsea sign jack?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

he probably won't leave for at least another 3 years, just signed a new bumper contract and if Chelsea wouldn't want to stump up 50 mil for Modric, they won't stump up for more than that for Wilshere, who would be valued around 40 at least. Young, English, and on top of that one of the best midfielders in the league, and one of the most promising talents in the world. It could easily rise above 50 or 60.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'm fearing Ramsey may turn out to be the next Denilson.

What sucks is that Wilshere is out for another 3 months and if Arteta goes down, then we are back to square one.


@Seb

Yeah, and none of them are English. :side:

Frankly, I don't see Wilshere bitching like Cesc to join his "boyhood" club. Obviously, if Arsenal end up trophy-less, then Wilshere would be tempted, but it won't be a riddle like the Cesc saga, which was pathetic.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Razor King said:


> I'm fearing Ramsey may turn out to be the next Denilson.
> 
> What sucks is that Wilshere is out for another 3 months and if Arteta goes down, then we are back to square one.
> 
> 
> @Seb
> 
> Yeah, and none of them are *English*. :side:
> 
> Frankly, I don't see Wilshere bitching like Cesc to join his "boyhood" club. Obviously, if Arsenal end up *trophy-less*, then Wilshere would be tempted, but it won't be a riddle like the Cesc saga, which was pathetic.


Downing said he wouldn't leave if Villa got relegated. But I guess Villa didn't get relegated. :hmm:

How about Champions League-less?


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



redeadening said:


> Alot of blogs seem to be pushing Raul as a starter for our next game vs Sunderland


The only person he should replace in midfield is Lampard. Ramires is our best midfielder right now and Meireles and Lampard aren't exactly defensive midfielders, so Mikel should keep his place (since it is an away game).

I can't wait for tomorrow though. Mata should start and Sturridge will finally be available. Drogba is out too, so that means we may see another Lukaku cameo. And of course, Modric Meireles.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

If Arsenal lose the CL revenue, they'll for sure cash in on either Wilshere or RVP


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

should they play bosingwa or Ivanovic? bosingwa has the attacking advantages but Ivanovic is a more sold right back.

And Mata needs to play down the left where he's most comfortable. Sub Malouda out and play sturridge down the right. Torres leads the attack.

We use that formation, should be a great game


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I wouldn't drop Bosingwa right now. I will never trust him 100%, but he's in fine form and deserves to play. I'd hold off on a Luiz start right now as well.

Cech
Bos - Ivanovic - Terry - Cole
Mikel
Ramires - Lampard
Sturridge - Torres - Mata​
Bring on Meireles at 60'.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

im hoping to see this for united, i would choose ferdinand over evans due to kevin davies playing

-------------de Gea------------
smalling---rio----jones----evra
nani---cleverley-anderson--young
--------------rooney-------------
-------------hernandez-----------


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

We have 3 players back from injury tomorrow, BAINES, COLEMAN and GUEYE. Massive boost. 

I'd go with:

Howard

Hibbert Heitinga Distin Baines

Coleman Osman Fellaini Drenthe

Gueye Saha

Give Barkley some time out of the spotlight, maybe bring him on as a sub later on.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Joel said:


> I wouldn't drop Bosingwa right now. I will never trust him 100%, but he's in fine form and deserves to play. I'd hold off on a Luiz start right now as well.
> 
> Cech
> Bos - Ivanovic - Terry - Cole
> Mikel
> Ramires - Lampard
> Sturridge - Torres - Mata​
> Bring on Meireles at 60'.


Why not play Luiz


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> im hoping to see this for united, i would choose ferdinand over evans due to kevin davies playing
> 
> -------------de Gea------------
> smalling---rio----jones----evra
> nani---cleverley-anderson--young
> --------------rooney-------------
> -------------hernandez-----------


Not only a young team but really fast too. Not looking forward to the likes of Paul Robinson lumping long balls into the box for Kevin Davies and De Gea to contest. Fairly big test for him tomorrow.

Coleman is back? Good news (for Ireland :side.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i hope SAF plays Roonadez, he scored a hell of a lot of goals for us. (i hope people get this)


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> We have 3 players back from injury tomorrow, BAINES, COLEMAN and GUEYE. Massive boost.
> 
> I'd go with:
> 
> Howard
> 
> Hibbert Heitinga Distin Baines
> 
> Coleman Osman Fellaini Drenthe
> 
> Gueye Saha
> 
> Give Barkley some time out of the spotlight, maybe bring him on as a sub later on.


That's a tasty looking line-up. Think Villa will struggle to compete with that midfield and the Baines/Drenthe combo, whom on paper looks to be as strong as the Peanuts and Baines combo.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i hope AVB plays KALOUDA


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

disagree with comment

agree with sig. thats some awesome kristina rose


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Joel said:


> I wouldn't drop Bosingwa right now. I will never trust him 100%, but he's in fine form and deserves to play. I'd hold off on a Luiz start right now as well.
> 
> Cech
> Bos - Ivanovic - Terry - Cole
> Mikel
> Ramires - Lampard
> Sturridge - Torres - Mata​
> Bring on Meireles at 60'.





redeadening said:


> Why not play Luiz


First of all, I agree 100% with that line-up and that's exactly how I'd do it. Right now, Chelsea's back 4 honestly shouldn't be messed with, and why not play Luiz? Because he's just returning from injury. Maybe sub him in at some point, but I certainly wouldn't start him.

Bosingwa is doing a great job and deserves to play, same for Ivanovic. It'd normally be a choice between the two (and normally, the choice would be Ivanovic) but both are looking so good right now that I honestly just don't see a reason to mess with it.

Oh, and hey Stringer, me saying Vorm >>>>>>>>> Szczesny was just me winding you up, which should've been indicated by the amount of >'s, but that's okay. We all know that you don't know how 2 banter anyways. 8*D (awaits a stupid comeback or a picture)


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

formation looks good but the question is, will AVB go for it?


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

AVB has played 4-1-2-3 already this season after it turned out to be extremely effective in pre-season. It wouldn't be out of the ordinary by any means.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Sunderland ready to troll Chelsea :side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Let's be real Jake, this isn't FIFA 10. 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> Let's be real Jake, this isn't FIFA 10. 8*D


Or is this not november of last year.

3-0 was it?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

that what different. the team was having a psychotic breakdown at that time last year


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



redeadening said:


> that what different. the team was having a psychotic breakdown at that time last year


Gyan was also decent for sunderland at that time. Plus the might danny welbeck was playing.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

No Welbeck, no result. Lube up for some Mata, Sunderland. I doubt he'll be gentle.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Wigan will get raped badly by city, swansea have no hope, sunderland will likely get romped.

And Bolton will give United a tough game as usuall, should be fun weekend :no:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

sturridge was bolton last season, thats why they put up a fight


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Bruce can't afford a heavy defeat. Swansea match should be real exiting with the way both teams play. Arsenal the superior team, but Sinclair's pace could easily tear the Arsenal backline a new ahole. If Mertesacker starts, it will be a stern test for the German to see if he can take the pace of the PL.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> Let's be real Jake, this isn't FIFA 10. 8*D


You trying to say you got beat of Sunderland on Fifa 10 8*D



redeadening said:


> that what different. the team was having a psychotic breakdown at that time last year


Yeah, it was different for us as well....off the back of a 5-1 defeat to Newcastle.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Swansea to beat Arsenal, Sunderland to beat Chelsea, Bolton to be United, Wigan to beat Man City, Wolves to beat Tottenham and Liverpool to beat Stoke. :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> im hoping to see this for united, i would choose ferdinand over evans due to kevin davies playing
> 
> -------------de Gea------------
> smalling---rio----jones----evra
> nani---cleverley-anderson--young
> --------------rooney-------------
> -------------hernandez-----------


Like you need an excuse to pick that cunt Ferdinand over Evans. :side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> You trying to say you got beat of Sunderland on Fifa 10 8*D


Never actually got beat but they did give me hell most of the time.

One particular bad memory of thinking everything was alright at 2-0. Until they were suddenly up 4-2. And then 5-2. And then 6-2. But I was like "nah" and made it 6-4. But then they were like "lol" and made it 7-4. And then I was like "k srs now" and made a rally starting in the 82nd to pull a draw out of the game, 7-7.

When they no longer had Kenwyne Jones as of FIFA 11, I made sure to troll them a few extra times for good measure. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

anyone with aguero in their team might want to take him out. tevez expected to start with dzeko


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Dzeko better start. I just brought him in this week.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Downing said he wouldn't leave if Villa got relegated. But I guess Villa didn't get relegated. :hmm:
> 
> How about Champions League-less?


You obviously didn't get it.

As for CL, it hasn't happened, has it?


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Papers are today claiming that Fergie is going to go with Lindegaard instead of de Gea for todays match against Bolton, probably the sensible decision, but might harm his confidence


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I will be pissed if De Gea does not play against Stoke. That has all the makings of a hilarious afternoon/evening/rainynight.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

De Gea should play today. Ideal chance to really prove himself and get a good game under his belt. A few goals could harm his confidence, but dropping him is going to do that anyway.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

But Fergie has pleased for more protection today for De Gea against Bolton. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14854142.stm

mindgames


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ Charge from the Premier League coming up, can't talk about refs. Tut tut.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> Never actually got beat but they did give me hell most of the time.
> 
> One particular bad memory of thinking everything was alright at 2-0. Until they were suddenly up 4-2. And then 5-2. And then 6-2. But I was like "nah" and made it 6-4. But then they were like "lol" and made it 7-4. And then I was like "k srs now" and made a rally starting in the 82nd to pull a draw out of the game, 7-7.
> 
> When they no longer had Kenwyne Jones as of FIFA 11, I made sure to troll them a few extra times for good measure. :side:


:side: Its fine, nothing can be compared to getting knocked out on away goals in the Europa league in manager mode to Bastia (or batista, some french club).......losing 1-0 in the second leg......with the last kick of the game.

So I made sure I trolled the rest of the premier league :Side: My virtual pro got 35 goals that campaign, with Dzeko coming in at a low 27.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Not sure that dropping him for a team as rough as Bolton is a good idea, with Chelsea and Stoke coming up. Play him and make him prove a point.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'll be surprised if Fergie drops De Gea. He's our #1 goalkeeper (the guy we spent near £20 million to replace Van Der Saar), so we shouldn't be dropping him, even if Fergie wants more protection for him. If we drop him, and then bring him back for Tuesday's game against Benfica, he's probably going to have a loss of confidence.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Chances are he probably does wanna drop him to keep him a bit more fresh for the midweek game. Wouldn't recommend it but Fergie has always prove the doubters wrong.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> De Gea should play today. Ideal chance to really prove himself and get a good game under his belt. A few goals could harm his confidence, but dropping him is going to do that anyway.


So as you're saying it's in Man U's best interests to start De Gea, if Liverpool were playing Man U today would you prefer Lindegaard to start then? 8*D

This is Manchester United, not a care home for fragile goalkeepers. Yeah dropping De Gea sucks for him, but if you don't drop him what kind of message does that send to Lindegaard and the other reserve keepers? Maybe they are completely professional but you are risking them not caring as much in training. Lindegaard will think why aren't I getting a chance after De Gea has made several glaring errors? And De Gea/whoever is first choice in the future might be more worried about getting injured than making a mistake, if the former is the only way they will get dropped.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



X-Static said:


> I'll be surprised if Fergie drops De Gea. He's our #1 goalkeeper (the guy we spent near £20 million to replace Van Der Saar), so we shouldn't be dropping him, even if Fergie wants more protection for him. If we drop him, and then bring him back for Tuesday's game against Benfica, he's probably going to have a loss of confidence.





Chain Gang solider said:


> Chances are he probably does wanna drop him to keep him a bit more fresh for the midweek game. Wouldn't recommend it but Fergie has always prove the doubters wrong.


Ferguson probably thinks Man U will qualify from this group with 2 games to spare, so the Benifica game is a better one for De Gea to 'get his confidence up' or w/e because if he makes a big mistake it won't be quite as disastrous. There are obviously more games in the Prem League, but he's looking to be 1st out of 20 in the Prem League, whilst the top 50% of the Champs League group go through to the last 16.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

early team news

Pepe skrtel carra agger enrique henderson adam lucas downing kuyt suarez subs: Doni johnson coates speo bellamy carroll maxi


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Andy loving dat bench. Thought they'd have played him as the battering ram today.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Kenny picking the team based on form + playing to our strengths and not worrying about them. 

Carroll, Bellamy and one of Johnson, Coates and Maxi to come on late second half. :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

£35 million of ponytail getting used to that bench. Maybe he'll bring a few cans with him to pass the time.


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

don't need carroll when we have big HENDO.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao dzeko starting on the bench, aguero/tevez starting

trolled


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

seriously? Mancini you're a cunt. ruining my fantasy side. How can you score 4 and then get benched?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

fuck sake mancini.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i told you not to pick any city strikers did i not


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

both parker and adebayor starting


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Rush said:


> seriously? Mancini you're a cunt. ruining my fantasy side. How can you score 4 and then get benched?





King Kenny said:


> fuck sake mancini.


^ agree with those sentiments. He'd better come off the bench and score 5.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

is silva starting? i got him in my team too and hart.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenal boss Arsene Wenger speaking to the media about his side's difficult start to the season and the transfer window: "In my job, you expect to suffer. That's why when I go to hell one day, it will be less painful for me than you, because I'm used to suffering."


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i assume so. nasri broke a bone in his hand is on the bench

subs: Kolo, Dzeko, Balotelli, Zabaleta, Razak, Pantilimon, Nasri

Hart; Richards, Kompany (c), Lescott, Clichy; Yaya Toure, Milner; Adam Johnson, Silva, Aguero; Tevez.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Torres all on dat bench as well. Mata, Sturridge, Anelka starts. Mikel out, Meireles in as well.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Should be an interesting day, not sure which game to watch :hmm:

Chelsea destroying Sunderland is tempting.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> Arsenal boss Arsene Wenger speaking to the media about his side's difficult start to the season and the transfer window: "In my job, you expect to suffer. That's why when I go to hell one day, it will be less painful for me than you, because I'm used to suffering."


Did he really say that? Arsene going through emo phase?


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'm stuck between Arsenal vs Swansea and Liverpool vs Stoke.

:hmm:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

wait, jon obi out, raul in?

he's still playing lampard?

what kind of formation is this lunatic aiming for? a massacre?


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> ^ agree with those sentiments. He'd better come off the bench and score 5.


This. Dude is my Vice captain and everything  

Sunderland to make Meireles look like a bitch please 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Don't need defensive mids against poor opposition.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

can someone post what it'd look like

is lukaku playing?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Poor opposition sure, but looking at how attack heavy this formation is, AVB probably saw the united match last week, felt insulted, and is aiming to score 9 goals in response.

Cech back eases my nerves though


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

TITUS BRAMBLE to fuck Meireles up.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Anyone have a stream for the Liverpool match, please?

(If it's allowed :side


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

http://www.firstrowsports.eu/watch/82814/1/watch-stoke-city-vs-liverpool-fc.html


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Cech
Bosingwa - Ivanovic - Terry - Cole
Ramires - Meireles - Lampard
Sturridge - Anelka - Mata​Subs: Hilario, David Luiz, Romeu, McEachran, Kalou, Malouda, Torres

Mikel is left out completely because of long-distance international duty. Lukaku is not listed in the team at all today. Drogba of course is still recovering from injury.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Wow at Mertesacker coming out of the tunnel then. I've seen him before but he's never looked that big. :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

why the fuck do everton play 4-6-0 when they have saha


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Live Stream for the Arsenal match Please I can't find one


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

damn the EPL is so much boring(only when big teams play vs eachother is good to watch) the 6 matches Im seeing all made me fall asleep


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

KUN AGUERO

silva with the assist, easily the best player so far this year


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> damn the EPL is so much boring(only when big teams play vs eachother is good to watch) the 6 matches Im seeing all made me fall asleep


Obviously a short sleep since they kicked off 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

THE BIG MAN.

Chelsea 1-0 up.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

BIG MAN. ENGLAND'S LION!!!~!


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> damn the EPL is so much boring(only when big teams play vs eachother is good to watch) the 6 matches Im seeing all made me fall asleep


1. After 15 Mins? 

2. Then why watch and complain each week?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Stoke 1-0 up

Tevez misses a penalty for City


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

tevez misses a penalty, golden chance to go 2-0 up


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Why couldn't Tevez have scored and Walters have missed instead


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

that stoke guy scored


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Ronald McDonald with a daft tackle on Ramires.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

anyone got an arsenal stream ?


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> damn the EPL is so much boring(only when big teams play vs eachother is good to watch) the 6 matches Im seeing all made me fall asleep


you're a muppet.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Why couldn't Tevez have scored and Walters have missed instead


indeed  the sooner COATES replaces Carra the better i think. He's getting on.

fuck, Suarez could've scored.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Does anyone have an arsenal stream?


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Anelka just got BRWNED.

Sunderland playing meh. Expect better from them in the second half. Would like to get another before that though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Hyperblast said:


> Does anyone have an arsenal stream?


http://www.firstrowsports.eu/watch/82816/1/watch-arsenal-fc-vs-swansea-city.html


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

1-0 Arsenal


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

LMAO Swansea


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

That goal last week was the worst thing that could have happened for Bosingwa. He wants to shoot all the time now!


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

ARSHAVIN !!!!!!! 1-0 ARSENAL!!!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Swansea. How the fuck did you let ARSHAVIN score? Dude's been missing so far this season.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Fuck off Bardsley, that stamp was intentional. What a thug.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

We're playing fucking awful. Rarely in Everton's half. THEY HAVENT EVEN GOT A STRIKER ON THE PITCH


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

What a cunt Phil Bardsley is. Deliberately stamped on Mata.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

what kinda goal was that.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Soft as penalty for Stoke. We're playing alright just need to stop rushing/spraying some passes. 

Adam/Hendo haven't been playing that well.

also this pitch is shithouse

bad defending by carragher though


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Wes Brown has been playing fantastic defense today for Sunderland. I think he even blocked a shot with his man jewels, just to show how hardcore he is.

However, he's not a BIG MAN like our goalscorer is.

Bardsley with a seemingly deliberate stamp on Mata. Classy. Not sure what reason there was for that.

Ronald McDonald is in danger of going off if he keeps his style of play up. That tackle on Ramires was just stupid and he could've easily got himself sent off if he had lost control later on.

Second half to come.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> Soft as penalty for Stoke. We're playing alright just need to stop rushing/spraying some passes.
> 
> Adam/Hendo haven't been playing that well.
> 
> also this pitch is shithouse
> 
> bad defending by carragher though


Soft penalty indeed but Carra should have done better. Ahh well. Just been reading some comments from fans on facebook, One of which saying we are playing just as bad as we did under Woy :lmao. 

We have been playing ok but once we reach the final third its basically been 3/4 liverpool players on about 7/8 Stoke players so it's impossible to really create something.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



ßen said:


> We're playing fucking awful. Rarely in Everton's half. THEY HAVENT EVEN GOT A STRIKER ON THE PITCH


Can u PM me a stream for this game?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Soft penalty indeed but Carra should have done better. Ahh well. Just been reading some comments from fans on facebook, One of which saying we are playing just as bad as we did under Woy :lmao.
> 
> We have been playing ok but once we reach the final third its basically been 3/4 liverpool players on about 7/8 Stoke players so it's impossible to really create something.


Those are exactly the fans which I fucking hate and people use as an "example" of fans even though their the worst kind/idiotic kind. 

One soft penalty, apart from that Stoke haven't done much and we've threatened plenty.


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Stoke have done sweet fuck all aside from that pen. Just need to finish off something. Lot of ball around their area, just need to be calm.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Who needs strikers when BIG MAN can score?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

LOLerpool. Also, it was a pen. In fairness though, Carragher usually gets away with that stuff, so I'm surprised the pen was given.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Carragher is still playing football ?

God almighty...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I see red seats... they're everywhere. 

Must have heard the Gyan story and boycotted.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

STURRRRRRIIIIIDGE!


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Sturridge with a backheel goal. Holy shit. :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

super wes brown 8*D


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Sturridge did a Balotelli yet he scored & Mario didn't in the summer


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

"Sturridge is being wasted at Chelsea"
"Sturridge to Liverpool"
"Sturridge won't start"

8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

 How did Liverpool not score?


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

All those Sturridge rumours, so stupid. Proof of what I said about no one paying attention.

Sturridge coming off after a good day. A bit of a surprise but I think it confirms that there's gonna be some Mata/Torres work still to come in this game.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

AVb is so goddamn hilarious

he was about to take the throw in himself :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

no idea. Henderson should've scored on the first shot. Hit it straight at the fucking keeper. then did it again. and then at a defender. and then adam into a defender, and then into the keeper. for fucks sake.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

PETROV you fucking beautiful man.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

city. 21 shots, 4 on target. fucking hell


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

AGUERO

nasri an assist 2 mins after coming on. what a PLAYER


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> All those Sturridge rumours, so stupid. Proof of what I said about no one paying attention.
> 
> Sturridge coming off after a good day. A bit of a surprise but I think it confirms that there's gonna be some Mata/Torres work still to come in this game.


First competative game of the season, so AVB is probably just easing him back in. Need him for Tuesday. So happy for him though.



redeadening said:


> AVb is so goddamn hilarious
> 
> he was about to take the throw in himself :lmao


He's the best ball boy in the Premier League!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Aw Yeah Villa equalise.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

for fucks sake Baines scores a peno


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Aguero :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

That was some comical attempt at finishing from Henderson :lmao.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

hat trick to kun, best player in the prem silva with another assist


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Torres for Mata? Why? It should be Torres for Anelka. Christ.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

TORRES FOR MATA?


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> Torres for Mata? Why? It should be Torres for Anelka. Christ.


Our managers are always trolling Torres. Ancelotti never seemed to want to play him with Benayoun and now AVB is doing the same with Mata.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

this formation makes zero sense


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Romeu coming on for... Anelka? AVB explain plz.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i think AVB is trolling the entire premier league

he's probably gonna play hilario as a stiker next game with terry as CAM. Also gonna buy and get alumnia to be the winger


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

De Gea starts as does Rio. No Smalling @ RB


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



redeadening said:


> this formation makes zero sense





Evo said:


> Romeu coming on for... Anelka? AVB explain plz.


Game is over. He just wants to give young Romeu a run out.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

game is over but AVB needs to try out Mata/Torres combo

thats WHY he bought mata to begin with


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I mean formation-wise. I understand giving Romeu a run out and I have no problem with it, but this is a bit strange.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

United's team



> De Gea, Jones, Ferdinand, Evans, Evra, Nani, Anderson, Cleverley, Young, Rooney, Hernandez
> Subs; Lindegaard, Berbatov, Giggs, Smalling, Park, Carrick, Fabio


im guessing smalling is getting a rest after playing both matches for england


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

GABBY!


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



redeadening said:


> game is over but AVB needs to try out Mata/Torres combo
> 
> thats WHY he bought mata to begin with


No way. Mata was bought because we needed a creative winger desperately and he is a class player that ticked all the boxes. The fact that he knows Torres was a bonus.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Mackems flooding out. They've seen enough.

And they missed a goal lololol.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

dammit. no cleansheet for cech


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Aren't they just resting Mata by subbing him for Torres?


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Saurez missed, game over.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Oh dear Luis, should have scored.


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

SUAREZ  missed a sitter. FUUUUUAAAARRRRRKKKKK. pretty much how this game has gone. we've been gash.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao Suarez.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Suarez


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Great game, very good defending by Stoke.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

So when does Josh McEachran get a run out?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

no super suarez today


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Ahh well not a great game but not a bad game. A draw would probably have been a fairer result considering neither team really played well.


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Chelsea gave that one to them. AVB is such a good guy that he wanted to give the home fans something to cheer about. 8*D

All three of those substitutions were confusing, the first especially considering the two that followed it.

Terry's goal was well-struck and Sturridge was brilliant with his backheel goal. A start well-rewarded and he should keep his place on the right.

Meireles was very good in his debut and I was pleased to see him do well.

We need to figure out this system of rotation and substitutions though, especially if we're to challenge for Champions League or even get out of this group. I think the period for experimentation should be over now. We know what works best and based on a few lapses, we know what doesn't.

4-3-3 seems to be the premier formation for Chelsea with 4-1-2-3 close behind. I think 4-1-2-1-2 is safely out at this point. And whatever crap that was that we tried in the last 10 minutes, don't ever do it again. We just need to get it together.

Happy to get the points overall. And to see Sturridge score, especially.


----------



## haribo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kiz said:


> anyone with aguero in their team might want to take him out.


gay


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Good game. Terry, Raul, Ivanovic, all solid as a rock. Especially JT. Cole, still the best left back on earth. Bosingwa took too many shots and was a little shaky for my taste.

Otherwise, all good. Loved the possession style. Only wish wouldve been playing mata/torres combo


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Something like 20 shots to 5 our way, 2 handballs denied, their penalty was soft, some absolute sitters missed. Unlucky + self inflicted too, just one of those very frustrating games. 

BBC still has the game listed as 1-1 :lmao


----------



## Overrated

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kiz said:


> anyone with aguero in their team might want to take him out. tevez expected to start with dzeko


Thank fuck i kept KUN in  

Finally got 3 points solid displays from Arteta and Mertesacker but our finishing today was poor.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

typical when i actually wouldnt have minded liverpool winning, they would have won me £100 on my accumulator, they go and fuck it up :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


>


.



Arsenal played pretty poorly, but getting 3 points was the most important thing. Arteta and Mertesacker bedded in very well. Walcott and Gibbs both poor. We still need a change in formation. Ramsey improvig somewhat, gradually. Although, Song, Gervinho, Santos, Vermaelen and Wilshere not in, who would all be first team. Happy with the points.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Yip, I had Chelsea, Arsenal, City, Liverpool and West Brom to win at 15/1. Cheers, Liverpool. Useless bastards :side:.


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Didn't see the game but a 2-1 win at the Stadium of Light is a good result 

Seems we had most if not all the play so tis good for now. 

Speaking of Sunderland why loan out Gyan? I see no use


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> typical when i actually wouldnt have minded liverpool winning, they would have won me £100 on my accumulator, they go and fuck it up :lmao


Well theres why we lost. Typical dirty Manc went and jinxed us by wanting us to win :no:.


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

To think, if that ball from Swansea's keeper hadn't clipped off his own man, today could've been a draw. 8*D


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It's good to finally have an Arsenal player with immaculate hair. Well done Mikel Arteta.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

stoke is the barca of the premier league

woo woo woo you know it


----------



## Destiny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Stoke are a bunch of pigs.

We had our chances.

Hendo should've buried that one-on-one.

Fuck Stoke and Tony Pulis and Delaps long fucking throw (had to add that)


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

FU Joel  And Steamed Hams im sure the broken image isn't what you was going for


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

yeah, steamed hams and joel both failed with their pic reps.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

joel's worked for me

hams didn't

come on bolton :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Nerves.....

Prediction: Bolton 1-1 Man United .


----------



## Destiny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Ngog to score the winner.

Cause hes that fucking good.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Bolton 0 - 12 Man United


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Why's Evans getting booed?

Chicharito's back!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

CHICH!


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> Bolton 12 - 0 Man United


Fixed it for you. 8*D

I've done my picture repping for the day. 'Pool fans will be looking at Sturridge celebrating in their CP's in Chelsea blue for a while. :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Little pea. Such a great poacher.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Ugh Hernandez that cunt :no:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

fuck sake


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



ßen said:


> Why's Evans getting booed?
> 
> Chicharito's back!


The Holden tackle last year. Fair enough.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Nice start from utd.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

bolton almost equalise fuckk come on


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> The Holden tackle last year. Fair enough.


Shit yeah, I remember now.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

damn chicano

go back to where you came from!


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

great poachers goal

dammit first welbeck injured, now cleverley, should have been a yellow for davies


----------



## Destiny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Chicacherrypicker.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

in other news, fabregas scores for barcelona again


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



ßen said:


> Why's Evans getting booed?
> 
> Chicharito's back!


Holden leg breaking tackle at OT last year I believe.


Always good to be winning against Bolton, for some reason they believe we have a rivalry when we couldn't care less about them. Same with Stoke.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Fuck off Rooney


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Rooney! 2-0.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> FU Joel  And Steamed Hams im sure the broken image isn't what you was going for


Pics or it did happen. But I guess a broken image suits a broken team that contains Carragher. 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

THAT'S Bolton's defending?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

3-0. 2 goals for Rooney and 2 assists for Jones.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

-_- Fuck this shit.

EDIT

Delaying the 4th goal i see.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

3-0! Great start!


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Phil 'Messi' Jones there, skipping round defenders


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

This is embarrassing, nearly 4.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

stupid Juve they had Aguero in their hands and Marotta(dg) said he isnt a top player...


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Man Utd look cuntingly good right now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

damn cleverley on crutches


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> -_- Fuck this shit.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Delaying the 4th goal i see.


And now it is done.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Two hat-tricks in two games, great stuff by Rooney.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

did united score 2 goals in about 30 seconds, the bbc thing went from 0-4 to 0-6

now back to 5, it's all good


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Rooney is the best player in this league by a distance.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao United outdoing City again.

And I was so proud of myself for having Aguero in my team, how did I _not_ find a way to squeeze Rooney in there too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

they outdid 13 teams, why just city

3 points to us still feels the same


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ Because they're the local and closest rivals for the title? Quite a few reasons.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



> Tom Cleverley
> Not feeling good. Feeling like I have broken my foot. Won't know more until a scan, when I know more will update, thanks guys.
> 29 minutes ago


Davies gets revenge for Holden. Big fucking oaf.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Rooney my fantasy team captain, Aguero his strike partner. 

:flip


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

but we're not trying to out-do them or anything, if united want to spent their entire season trying to out-do another team then be my guest


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Fantastic result and performance. Jones was monsterous at RB, Rooney absolute class, Hernandez lethal as usual. The football we're playing atm is quality. Even everyone's favourite scapegoat Carrick had a really good game. Could've been more than 5 aswell, we battered them.

keepup_PREMIERSHIP. 8*D.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'd put good money on Mrs Doubtfire being the first manager to go, might look around for a decent price.

Proof that throwing money at players doesn't always equal success.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kiz said:


> they outdid 13 teams, why just city
> 
> 3 points to us still feels the same


The :lmao wasn't mocking City, tbh. It was more at the fact that this is exactly what happened with the last set of fixtures; City do something impressive, 5-1 or 3-0, then United play next and hit eight, or five. Doesn't mean I thought City weren't impressive, clearly they were.



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Rooney my fantasy team captain, Aguero his strike partner.
> 
> :flip


Ugh. I'm doing so poorly atm.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Great performance again Jones, Rooney, Nani, Ando, Chico, Rio all having top games. Never saw an away performance like that from united last season it's amazing how changing your style makes such a difference.

Rooney's 3rd was class he is so fucking good when he's in that form and Kevin davies is a cunt if cleverley has a broken foot, i'd be sick.

Bring on chelsea.


David "Scholes" De Gea









Phillip Messi Jones


----------



## Medo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

_*Couldn't watch the game but this is great restult for us, we are doing so great so far 

Another hat-trick by Rooney, he is the man 8*D*_


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



> Kenny Dalglish has revealed he will speak with Liverpool's owners about the disrespect he feels Premier League referees have shown the club.
> 
> The Kop boss was clearly aggrieved after he saw his side denied a penalty in the dying minutes of their their first defeat of the season against Stoke City.
> 
> Liverpool saw two appeals for spot kicks denied by referee Mark Clattenberg after both Rory Delap and Matthew Upson both appeared to handle in their own penalty area.
> 
> And Dalglish insists that he will speak with Anfield chiefs John Henry and Tom Werner before he takes issue with the relevant authorities about a seeming bias against the Reds.
> 
> He said: "We can only do what we can do ourselves.
> 
> "Something other things are taken outside your jurisdiction, and if we conitnue to play like that with the same attitude and commitment then we'll be okay this season.
> 
> "But if we continually get battered by things that are outside of our control, then we're not going to have much chance.
> 
> "The first four league games have all had a contentious decision, and every one of them has gone against us.
> 
> "I think we have been respectful to the referees. But more importantly than being respectful to the referees in their campaign is having respect for Liverpool Football Club.
> 
> *"And if I feel they are suffering in any way, shape or form, then I think I'll just need to go the same route as some other people go and see if we can gain some benefit from that.*
> 
> "I'll speak to the owners first and see what they say, because the last thing I want to do is my behaviour to impinge on the club's success in any way, shape or form."
> 
> Despite his gripe with Clattenburg over the dubious decisions, Dalglish insists that he bears no ill feeling towards Tony Pulis' side for their hard-fought victory.
> 
> "We don't have any complaint, for want of a better word, about Stoke City," he added.
> 
> "They played well, got the goal, defended courageously at times and maybe occasionally they got a bit of luck but we don't have anything but appreciation for the way that they played, they way they held onto the game and the way they went on and won the game.
> 
> "So there's nothing for me to say anything other than complimentary towards Tony and Stoke."


Cheers, Ken. What's that they say? Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery? 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

fucks sake annoying about cleverley, Kevin Davies what a cunt



> *Cleverley's facebook*: Got the scan tomorrow, thanks for the comments! so angry right now, want everyone to know I got no apology from kevin davies! season could be over and received no apology.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

kenny is really starting to annoy me. yes, referees are a disgrace, but don't act like your the only club it gets done to. i guess he 'forgot' about the favourable offside decisions against us


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Sickening that clev could be out for the season, our best prospect this season and started brilliantly.

Should of signed sneijder :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

9 months out for a broken foot?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> 9 months out for a broken foot?


I was thinking that unless i dunno maybe ligament damage, i was thinking 3 months myself. hopefully he has the same spark when he returns.


----------



## Word

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I broke my foot playing rugby. It's 5 weeks in a plaster then another few in a boot. After that it's just assessing how well the bone has healed. As he is young and surrounded by the best facilities, he should be back after Christmas.

Assuming if it's a clean break, which it probably is as he is having no immediate scans.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Watching MOTD only just realised Tevez started for city, so i'm guessing he is back on good terms with mancini...............for now.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

City's third goal was class, SILVA.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

David Silva is ridiculous. His link up play with Aguero was a masterclass.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I could literally watch Silva All day long. class

Also shame about Cleaverly. Dude looks really special this year. Man U have adequate cover for him luckily though



Stringer said:


> kenny is really starting to annoy me. yes, referees are a disgrace, but don't act like your the only club it gets done to. i guess he 'forgot' about the favourable offside decisions against us


Meh Fergie always goes on about how the Refs hate him & Arsene bitches about Ref's seeing things & giving decisions that "he never saw". Most managers do it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Cleverley is a tough bastard probably broken his foot and he was straight up and walking about. most players nowadays would need a fucking stretcher off.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

5-0 & could of been more, I get feeling be saying that a fair few times this season tbh. I thought though was a good performance it wasn’t us at our best that was in my opinion a 7/10 & 2 weeks ago thought AFC win was a 7.5/10 we can be lot better normally we don’t hit form till Jan onwards & level of performance kick on Oct/Nov but that rises as said in New year combined with Results this season just feels different like were in Oct time now that’s how hungry we are as a team at the moment & fitness levels are top notch which is key thing.

Im really excited about this MUFC team more then think have been in the other SAF teams his built since followed the club, imo this squad/team not finished yet & still way to go but it’s got the making of another great MUFC team.

Lot of good things in this team I like, the fast breaks, the moves, the passing its so crisp, inter changing of ball, but its properly the adventure in which team plays in no more straight line attacks, team plays as one & all on move & just go out blitz the teams with our play, been saying since Community shield how times had 7 plays in attack while leaves yes very open at times it bloody entertaining. & one of the things stand out is how fit our lads our & after x amount time the opposition just can live with it & our pace. There knackered cos chasing shadows & Bolton were doing it all game if we wanted to we could hit another 8 goals & im not even joking as it was just the 5 today so have to live with that.

I said during summer SAF think may go back to that 4-2-3-1 shape with front 4 sort of interchanging & playing no real no.9, with width coming from fullbacks & 2 CM holding deep like did from 06-09 but few things changed yes play that 4-2-4/4-2-3-1/4-4-1-1 shape with front 4 always moving but wingers unlike did from 06-09 keep width more & in Chicha play on shoulder & Rooney playing in that no.10 in hole role which sorts him so well & our 2 CM go forward & defend, as saying last week Ando one attack was the most advanced CM then next deepest picking ball off CB in CDM role, fullback still bomb on & you combined that with crisp passing with that amount of options we have & fast moves Teams cant live with it & got fitness to boot which also helps with now new higher pressing game. 

Yes times were open maybe to open but such is way playing I cant help but think that this side doesn’t care its as if were saying ok you can have 5 cos were score 6, no its silly saying but SAF must a have lot confidence in team that they can score that amount & win games & we have some quality defenders, midfielders & a GK/s who always help keep clean sheets.

Rooney hat trick was great, he really is hitting form I say hitting cos think yet see best out of him, that role his got in between lines is made for him, his so good at it, add fact go so many options in & around him so just made easier for him find players. I think hat trick just says how good is in front goal that soon given a chance its a goal, game so easy for him at times that see gap in goal or/& in defense & thread ball through it.


De Gea got some heavy flak pre game that it was so good see him put in good performance, his getting better each game & had some good saves but of course no one afterwards said he had good game, typical. Also a really impressive game from Young again, Nani to, Chicha & Ando was superb taken awhile but its hit home how good he is & can be his bossing CM & games at times, his looks shaper, hungry, fitter then has in awhile, first time since joined club that had full pre season without any injury &/or a tournament to participate in. His energy levels are insane covers all pitch, got great passing range & getting forward alot more now, this Ando the Ando that been waiting see since 07 when we first signed him, LOT more to come from him. 


But Ando wasn’t my MotM neither was hat trick hero Rooney, nor Young, Chicha, Nani, Evra (who finally returned to something like his best today), DdG. But my MotM has to be Phil Jones, his a natural footballer, can play anywhere & excel at it, quickly becoming one my fav players in the side, his pace is actually better then 1st thought & can sustain it for good period while remaining calm under pressure, honestly everything he does is good & getting better like everybody else & his only 19, cost us 16.5M but don’t care its bargain imo it really is. 

Next up is Benfica in UCL on Wed night then home v Chelsea at Old Trafford, think see lot squad rotation, likes of Park, Anders, Carrick, Berba, Owen, Fletch, Giggs imo we all start v Benfica be interesting see how line up on Sunday though & in which shape. 

Only bad news is Cleverley getting injured, got break but not sure if break that’s keep him out for weeks or for months, hoping weeks but had cast on & crutches once game over didn’t look good any break keep our for a bit regardless gutted for him as just showing his talent in 1st team hope recovery goes well & hope see him back in 1st team sooner rather then later.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I see Park starting vs Chelsea if SAF changes formation against them.

Fletch needs to play vs benfica as does berba. Also like to see rio dropped and saved for chelsea.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I just watched the Davies tackle and it wasn't malicious at all. Bad tackle obviously and a yellow card, but hardly the dirty foot breaking cunt challenge I expected after reading some of the comments on here.

The challenge on Evra was a lot worse, definite red.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Fucking pena from walters. Take notes RVP and tevez


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> I just watched the Davies tackle and it wasn't malicious at all. Bad tackle obviously and a yellow card, but hardly the dirty foot breaking cunt challenge I expected after reading some of the comments on here.
> 
> The challenge on Evra was a lot worse, definite red.


it wasnt the tackle as much what annoyed me, its the fact that davies didnt even apologise for it. Also five minutes later he put an even worse challenge on evra, which MOTD decided to omit, but ESPN showed it on their analysis, where robbie savage said he could have got a red for it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Didnt see the Henderson chance earlier and just saw it now. 

How the hell did he miss fpalm


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

They didn't omit the Evra challenge, I saw it, definite red card. He's an ass for not apologizing.

Suarez, you mad?


----------



## Medo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

*Indeed he is a cunt.....*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjemnHnvR9U


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> They didn't omit the Evra challenge, I saw it, definite red card. He's an ass for not apologizing.
> 
> Suarez, you mad?


they didnt show it on MOTD, as loads of people on twitter are complaining to the MOTD twitter page that it wasnt shown

if it was rooney making the challenge they would have shown it tons of times


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Didnt see the Henderson chance earlier and just saw it now.
> 
> How the hell did he miss fpalm


I never get why players dont just lift or smash it in top corner instead of always going for the low shot.

Hendo should take notes from myself :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Rubbish and plastic bags floating around the pitch, just another day at the SoL.

Great backheel.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> they didnt show it on MOTD, as loads of people on twitter are complaining to the MOTD twitter page that it wasnt shown
> 
> if it was rooney making the challenge they would have shown it tons of times


They did show it, and Shearer made the comment that it was even worse than the Cleverly challenge and could have been a red. Not surprised to see the cliche "BBC are biased" comment we always get from MU fans.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> They did show it, and Shearer made the comment that it was even worse than the Cleverly challenge and could have been a red. Not surprised to see the cliche "BBC are biased" comment we always get from MU fans.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


>


THE WORLD IS AGAINST US


----------



## T-C

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Anderson > Sneijder.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Woah bruce shootin on gyan. “Abu dhabi or wherever the heck he's gone" lol.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

That sunderland striker shown suarez how execute a tidy finish.

Really where the fuck has gyan gone.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> They did show it, and Shearer made the comment that it was even worse than the Cleverly challenge and could have been a red. Not surprised to see the cliche "BBC are biased" comment we always get from MU fans.


im pretty sure i didnt see it and heres a selection of tweets from twitter on the matter



> Why did #motd let Shearer defend Kevin Davies but failed to show the horrendous tackle on Evra that he was booked for





> Thought Shearer was brighter than that? Saying K Davies is not a dirty player! did he not see tackle on Evra! #





> MOTD defending Kevin Davies and not even showing the tackle on Evra. << #Disgusting





> @MOTDEditor Why was there no mention of the challenge on Evra by Davies? Were it a United player, you'd have dedicated 30 minutes to it.





> @MOTDEditor Where the hell was Kevin Davies' challenge on Evra. Bottled out of showing/mentioning it. Shameful.





> No review of the Rooney hat-trick or mention Kevin Davies' awful challenge of Evra which should have been a red card.





> Errrr...where the fuck was Davies' assault on Evra? Very poor @MOTDEditor , chickened out again. Had it been Rooney? Exactly.





> Typical BBC not showing the Davies challenge on Evra.


[[email protected] MOTD defending Kevin Davies and not even showing the tackle on Evra.[/quote]

i could go on


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Anderson has finally looked a good player this year after being basically shite since Man Utd bought him.

edit They did show it, regardless of what a bunch of crybaby MU fans are saying on Twitter. I'm not sure what point you're trying to make unless you're suggesting i'm wrong or lying.


----------



## T-C

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

To be fair to him, he has had 2 horrific injuries for a young player and was finding his feet again at the end of last season. He will be the best midfielder in the league this season if he stays fit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> Anderson has finally looked a good player this year after being basically shite since Man Utd bought him.


Apart from shitting on cesc and bossing stevie G in the game at anfield in 07/08 season.

And he was decent 2nd part of last season. But yeah.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

2nd part of last season = this year


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> 2nd part of last season = this year


I thought you meant just this season.


Everton fucking up my bet, damn you villa.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Damn it Shearer, thou shalt not defend Kevin Davies!


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Nah I remember him being pretty boss in a couple of CL games, particularly against Schalke.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Poor swansea can't even score a fucking goal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> Anderson has finally looked a good player this year after being basically shite since Man Utd bought him.
> 
> edit They did show it, regardless of what a bunch of crybaby MU fans are saying on Twitter. I'm not sure what point you're trying to make unless you're suggesting i'm wrong or lying.


i thought the point was quite obvious, you are wrong, MOTD did not show Davies foul on evra, as backed up by hundreds of people on twitter. If it would have been Rooney committing the offence they would have shown it loads of times.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Would be louder down in Islington library if it wasn't for the Swansea fans :lmao

Best bit of commentary yet.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> i thought the point was quite obvious, you are wrong, MOTD did not show Davies foul on evra, as backed up by hundreds of people on twitter. If it would have been Rooney committing the offence they would have shown it loads of times.


It's over now mate, just the fact clev is injured is what annoyed me. I honestly can't remember the foul on evra but motd not shown i could not give 2 fucks.


Swansea WTF


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

What the hell was Vorm doing? :lmao


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

They didn't show the tackle on MOTD. I just asked my mate for more proof and he can't remember it either.

As for Vorm, that is a fucking clanger. It's a shame that it'd have been a 0-0 draw without that. :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Seriously Vorm, DA FUCK.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Seriously seemed like a decent outing for Mikel & Mertesacker but when you look at it without the horrible mistake from Vorm Arsenal proabably would have drew the match.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Ledley King fit and playing and spurs keep a clean sheet no suprise.

I guess spurs fans love Ade now.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Wonder how many games he has to play until Adebayor turns into a lazy twat once again?


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> i thought the point was quite obvious, you are wrong, MOTD did not show Davies foul on evra, as backed up by hundreds of people on twitter. If it would have been Rooney committing the offence they would have shown it loads of times.


I remember seeing it, how else would I have commented on it, who cares anyway - also, Rooney is the biggest name in English football and arguably the marque player in the premier league, so of course he is going to be more closely scrutinised. That's just the way things are. He's also been involved in plenty of controversy in his career (Wigan elbow last season for example which he got away with, swearing into the camera, when he got the red card for launching the ball at the ref, even going back years the stamp on Carvalho).


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'm just watching the United game that I recorded now, and I'm still impressed by De Gea's distribution. So confident on the ball. Never really got to see him at Atletico due to me working through Spanish football nights. 

Thank god for my new DVR box.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Wes Brown chasing after the Sturridge backheel :lmao 

Thing of beauty


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Quality win and 4th position .....could not be happier right now.

We celebrated like it was a goal when henderson missed the one on one n we blocked it 5 more times. 
Because he plays for Stoke he doesn't get half the credit he deserves but Begovic is the best keeper in the prem right now, Wouldn't swap him with anybody!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

De Gea was good. His passing is brilliant. I noticed that the back-line seem to be far more comfortable passing it to him now. In the first game or two, there was some hesitancy in passing back to him.
Also, I saw the The Sun's back-page headline yesterday: ''FERGIE DROPS DE GEA''. Absolute fucking idiots.

Yeah, Begovic is a good keeper. If he keeps on turning in those performances I could see a top 6 team coming in for him, Spurs maybe. Henderson though, how many attempts do you need?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Also, I saw the The Sun's back-page headline yesterday: ''FERGIE DROPS DE GEA''. Absolute fucking idiots.


Fergie shooting down that rumour before the match on ESPN made me lol.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It seems as though Johnson may have been rushed back too soon, he's done his hammy again (didn't look comfortable when he came on at all). I hope Kelly is back for the Spurs game.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

We tried to get Begovic last year. I'm glad we didn't because he would just have been Cech's number two and he deserves more than that.

Quality 'keeper.


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> kenny is really starting to annoy me. yes, referees are a disgrace, but don't act like your the only club it gets done to. i guess he 'forgot' about the favourable offside decisions against us


laughable coming from an Arsenal fan. If i had a tenner for every time Arsene whinged i could've bought out your club.



WWE_TNA said:


> Cleverley is a tough bastard probably broken his foot and he was straight up and walking about. most players nowadays would need a fucking stretcher off.


depends on the break. My little brother (who was 7 at the time) broke his foot and spent a week walking on it before getting it x-rayed. 

As for season ending? fuck off. Broken bones heal in about 6 weeks, especially when you're young like Cleverley is. So say 6 weeks healing, another month for rehab and getting strength back and he's gone for 2-3 months at most.



King Kenny said:


> It seems as though Johnson may have been rushed back too soon, he's done his hammy again (didn't look comfortable when he came on at all). I hope Kelly is back for the Spurs game.


yeah, he didn't look good.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Where is brian kendrick's b?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

He only comes out when Pool win, so no surprise he's no showed the thread so far 8*D.

It's gonna be a sad day when Rio retires, still such a class player despite injuries hitting him more often the past 3 years. King the same for Spurs tho he's been battling them for 5.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Heh I actually just discovered his former username, I wasn't calling him out to talk about liverpool.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'm happy that Arsenal won, when we clearly weren't at our best. This is the game that we would have drawn last season, but despite an ordinary performance, we still won and THIS is what is required: to win even if you play shitty. Begin the era of 1-0 victories!

Arteta and Mertesacker were solid for their first game. Gibbs was also okay. Not out of the ordinary, but still better than what Clichy did last season. The defensive showing was hazy at times, but Kosh can be really good if paired with Vermaelen and Mertesacker. The best thing is that Mertesacker and Vermaelen together would be EPIC. 

Aaron "Denilson" Ramsey will soon be his name if he continues his club form. What the heck was that pass in the last minutes of the game? Out of 4 Gunners, he finds the ONE Swansea defender?! What the heck?

We need to change our formation though. Either go 4-4-2 (diamond) or go 4-4-1-1 with Walcott playing up front and van Persie just behind him. We have a lot of wingers, so playing 4-2-3-1 would also be fine and 4-3-3 is okay if we play that formation. We have to drop this lame 4-5-1 though.


To quote the "ifs," if Swansea had Aguero, they would have beaten Arsenal. 




Seb said:


> Rooney is the best player in this league by a distance.


El Kun would have something to say about that.


Edit:

Arshavin rocked when he played in the middle.  I've been crying out for that. PLAY HIM AS A CAM and you don't need anybody to replace Cesc. We have Arshavin, Arteta, and WIlshere. Job done. Some of Arteta's passing was brilliant. Reminded me so much of Cesc.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

silva is better than aguero imo


----------



## Nas

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Silva is a more talented footballer than Aguero, yes.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ Me and a mate were talking yesterday about who we thought City's best player was. He went with Aguero and I went with Silva. As good as Aguero is, to me Silva is the most important player for City along with Kompany.

I seem to be saying this after every game he plays, but fucking Phil Jones. Impresses me more and more each time I see him.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Steve Kean likely to be sacked if Blackburn lose today, according to Sunday Supplement.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

yeah i'd much rather have silva in my time than aguero, brilliant player its just unfortunate who he plays for :side:. But Rooney is valuable to United than Silva is for City, rooney is much more of a well rounded player, at one point yesterday he was back on his own line blocking a shot when bolton were attacking.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

About time Kean went.



tomkim4 said:


> Quality win and 4th position .....could not be happier right now.
> 
> We celebrated like it was a goal when henderson missed the one on one n we blocked it 5 more times.
> Because he plays for Stoke he doesn't get half the credit he deserves but Begovic is the best keeper in the prem right now, Wouldn't swap him with anybody!


4th until monday (Y)

And to be fair Begovic tried to gift Suarez a goal by dropping it to his feet.


----------



## Alberto del Rio

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Adam and Henderson for 27M and chasing BOTH Meireles and Aquilani out in the same window.

Truly inspired move by king kenny... yesterday the quality was there to see. Adam is the best footballer alive.

He's brave hearted.. He's Scot and same nationality as the boss.. hmmm i wonder why that piece of crap is playing full matches every week...


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> About time Kean went.
> 
> 
> 
> 4th until monday (Y)
> 
> And to be fair Begovic tried to gift Suarez a goal by dropping it to his feet.


I think you'll lose to be honest.

Bego was impeded by Shawcross I think, but I'm not basing his ability from just yesterday hes been class all season. Wouldn't swap our defence with any team. 8 games played and 2 goals conceded. 

Possibly the worst sunday of football ever today. :sad:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Adam was hilarious yesterday, his decent start for Liverpool must have went to his head because he was going for Hollywood balls all day long. Even had a shot from his own half, which drifted about 25 yards wide.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



ßen said:


> Steve Kean likely to be sacked if Blackburn lose today, according to Sunday Supplement.


Please no!:$

I really hope we don't lose today but he has to go, plain & simple. If he does there's one big problem. Who in their right mind will want to come to us now with these idiots in charge?

Anyway, good odds today if you like a flutter. Fulham to score in both halves @ 13/5.


----------



## haribo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> They did show it, and Shearer made the comment that it was even worse than the Cleverly challenge and could have been a red. Not surprised to see the cliche "BBC are biased" comment we always get from MU fans.





Seb said:


> edit They did show it, regardless of what a bunch of crybaby MU fans are saying on Twitter. I'm not sure what point you're trying to make unless you're suggesting i'm wrong or lying.


No they didn't show it. And Shearer never commented on the Evra challenge.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

"Scotty Dann" made me think of Austin Powers :side:

I'm interested to watch Norwich, but the other teams aren't exciting at all. Prove me wrong plz.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



haribo said:


> No they didn't show it. And Shearer never commented on the Evra challenge.


Yeah, I watched it again this morning, no mention or showing of the Evra tackle. No idea why he was still trying to put up his argument when he's clearly wrong.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Adam was hilarious yesterday, his decent start for Liverpool must have went to his head because he was going for Hollywood balls all day long. Even had a shot from his own half, which drifted about 25 yards wide.


I remember him successfully making quite a few of those long passes yesterday to be fair.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Odemwingie, 1-0 West Brom after 2 mins. Good for my Sunday accumulator.


----------



## Vader

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

"Super" Sunday has some really shit games.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao everyone complaining at Super Sunday....... just look at the Monday Night Football game :side: QPR v That city over from us :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Vader13 said:


> "Super" Sunday has some really shit games.


Snob


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Vader13 said:


> "Super" Sunday has some really shit games.


Yeah this Super Sunday isn't exactly Super in anyway


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> I remember him successfully making quite a few of those long passes yesterday to be fair.


I remember him missing quite a few of those long and short passes yesterday, to be fair. He had a bad game but I can't be too critical, I suppose. He's started well for Liverpool. Everyone's allowed a bad game every now and again.

The tubby fuck :side:.



> Odemwingie, 1-0 West Brom after 2 mins. Good for my Sunday accumulator.


If it stays like that, fuck you Liverpool. They had to be shit yesterday and cost me €80 in winnings by ruining my bet, didn't they? .


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I remember him missing quite a few of those long and short passes yesterday, to be fair. He had a bad game but I can't be too critical, I suppose. He's started well for Liverpool. Everyone's allowed a bad game every now and again.
> 
> The tubby fuck :side:.


Hope you enjoy your little rep gift I left you just now :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Vader13 said:


> "Super" Sunday has some really shit games.


This game > watching Man U crush some poor souls.



JakeC_91 said:


> :lmao everyone complaining at Super Sunday....... just look at the Monday Night Football game :side: QPR v That city over from us :side:


They're saving the main event for last, which is fair enough.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> This game > watching Man U crush some poor souls.
> 
> 
> 
> They're saving the main event for last, which is fair enough.


Yeah QPR v Newcastle can be likened to a HHH v Kenny from the spirit squad.

QPR (HHH) v Newcastle (Kenny) 8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

MOTD definitely didn't show the challenge on Evra, I missed the game as I was away overnight and just this minute finished watching the highlights I taped last night. I understand they leave things out for time constraint reasons, but if you're going to have a specific piece of analysis about Davies' bad tackle on Cleverley, why would you leave out a challenge just as bad, if not worse? The nicest way I can put it is that it's, uh, selective analysis. I had to watch it on youtube, can't believe he didn't walk for it.

Felt awful for Vorm but fuck was that funny. Poor guy. Liverpool's new signings having 5 shots between them blocked one after another amused me too.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Yeah QPR v Newcastle can be likened to a HHH v Kenny from the spirit squad.
> 
> QPR (HHH) v Newcastle (Kenny) 8*D


Who does that make Sunderland? Colin Delaney?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Surprised they didn't show it. He got booked for the Evra challenge, they usually show yellow card incidents on MOTD, I think. Especially if it's a bad tackle or something like that.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Surprised they didn't show it. He got booked for the Evra challenge, they usually show yellow card incidents on MOTD, I think. Especially if it's a bad tackle or something like that.


Showing it would have ruined Shearer's brief, pointless analysis on the Cleverley incident ("'e didn't mean to hurt 'im, so it's alright" - paraphrasing). I'm not even sure it was mentioned that he got booked, I certainly don't remember hearing it but I'm not 100% sure. Having now seen it, no idea why they left it out.


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Who does that make Sunderland? Colin Delaney?


Braden Walker


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Marty Jannetty 8*D


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

About a day late but I'm really encouraged by yesterday's performance, absolutely fucked Villa, just a shame that their first shot of the game was unstoppable and flew in. Royston Drenthe looked brilliant whenhe came on, as did Apostolos Vellios.

Back to now. James Vaughan just came on for Norwich, glad to see that, hope he does really well for them. I still rated him at Everton, twice the player that Anichebe is, would have been our main striker if he wasn't always injured.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Soft penalty, which is then saved. Justice done.



Rush said:


> Braden Walker





JakeC_91 said:


> Marty Jannetty 8*D


Both plausible suggestions.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Good hands from Declan Rudd, though like you said Magsimus, very soft.


----------



## Vader

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Snob


Racist.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I went the toilet and missed the end of that game. Why was Vaughan's face bloodied and why was he kicking off (for the latter I'm guessing his bloody face had something to do with it)


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Tamas elbowed him in the face in the area (may or may not have been accidental), and Halsey didn't give anything.

btw chanting "you're not fit to referee" was fairly harsh considering.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Tamas elbowed him in the face in the area (may or may not have been accidental), and Halsey didn't give anything.
> 
> *btw chanting "you're not fit to referee" was fairly harsh considering.*


I'm pretty sure something like that will be music to his ears after everything he's been through, he'll just be glad he's back refereeing at the top level.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Good news concerning Cleverley, the scan showed that there is not a break, and should be back in 4 weeks. Wonder if during that time Ferguson will give a chance to Pogba


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Rush said:


> laughable coming from an Arsenal fan. If i had a tenner for every time Arsene whinged i could've bought out your club.


doesn't really change anything regardless of the club you support. everyone seems to act like kenny is a saint, when in reality he goes off crying to henry and co so he can rant.



Razor King said:


> I'm happy that Arsenal won, when we clearly weren't at our best. This is the game that we would have drawn last season, but despite an ordinary performance, we still won and THIS is what is required: to win even if you play shitty. Begin the era of 1-0 victories!
> 
> Arteta and Mertesacker were solid for their first game. Gibbs was also okay. Not out of the ordinary, but still better than what Clichy did last season. The defensive showing was hazy at times, but Kosh can be really good if paired with Vermaelen and Mertesacker. The best thing is that Mertesacker and Vermaelen together would be EPIC.
> 
> Aaron "Denilson" Ramsey will soon be his name if he continues his club form. What the heck was that pass in the last minutes of the game? Out of 4 Gunners, he finds the ONE Swansea defender?! What the heck?
> 
> We need to change our formation though. Either go 4-4-2 (diamond) or go 4-4-1-1 with Walcott playing up front and van Persie just behind him. We have a lot of wingers, so playing 4-2-3-1 would also be fine and 4-3-3 is okay if we play that formation. We have to drop this lame 4-5-1 though.
> 
> 
> To quote the "ifs," if Swansea had Aguero, they would have beaten Arsenal.
> 
> El Kun would have something to say about that.
> 
> Arshavin rocked when he played in the middle.  I've been crying out for that. PLAY HIM AS A CAM and you don't need anybody to replace Cesc. We have Arshavin, Arteta, and WIlshere. Job done. Some of Arteta's passing was brilliant. Reminded me so much of Cesc.


Agree with all of that except that I thought Gibbs was poor for the most part, and I thought Ramsey showed glimpses of his quality. He was the only player looking to play quick 1-2s. He made some classy runs that weren't picked out most of the time, although when he was found there was no real end product. Some of his passing was delightful at times but often went missing.

I was talking to a couple of mates yesterday and said the same thing as you, last year we would have drawn or even lost that game but we came out with 3 points, a good sign even though we did hit the post a few times and had some good chances.

Arshavin ran the game in the first half when ripping it up in the CAM role but fizzled out towards the end of the game. Even though the goal was a gift, it would have been really easy for him to miss it, he showed good awareness to pick up on the mistake and finished it at a really tight angle. I think we will be rock solid defensively this year tbh, Sagna-Verm-Mertesacker-Santos is really one of the best defensive units in the league, especially with Song playing in front of them, who I have been very impressed with this season. Koscielny mopped up pretty well yesterday and showed what a good reader of the game he really is, him paired with either Verm or Mertesacker is a winning combination. Arteta was very Cesc like yesterday, obviously not as good but at some moments you could have sworn it was Cesc threading through the passes. In the first half he was always looking to distribute in front of him to RVP, and it worked. I like that partnership.

The best thing is that Santos, Verm, Song, Wilshere nor Gervinho were playing, all of whome would be starters and would vastly improve the team, and the bench. Add to that the missing Rosicky, Diaby, Jenkinson, AOC, Ryo, Afobe, Aneke and Miquel and we can field a solid side in all competitions this season. If Diaby could stay injury free and perform consistently then he could still have a lot to offer. When he performs well he is usually our best player by a distance, although he doesn't seem to have the ability to string 3 games together.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> doesn't really change anything regardless of the club you support. everyone seems to act like kenny is a saint, when in reality he goes off crying to henry and co so he can rant.


Unless I'm missing something how often does Kenny actually go out and rant when things don't go our way


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

just yesterday, but it's pretty pussy when you have to go to your owners to see what you can say.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Unless I'm missing something how often does Kenny actually go out and rant when things don't go our way


Daddy Henry must not be giving him permission to 8*D.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

it's probably a lot smarter to check what you can say rather than risk a ban going off saying dumb shit.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

can't he do that by himself?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Great hit by Rochina, never heard of the bloke but he's looked class.

1-0 Blackburn.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Great strike, Blackburn 1-0 up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> can't he do that by himself?


i dont know, can he?


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I've seen enough of Mauro Formica already to despise him, diving little shitbag.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

me and nige were saying a few weeks back rochina was a talent, from the barca academy, shows.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Bobby, England's number 9 :side:


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Classy finish from Zamora there, shit defending from Givet though


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> me and nige were saying a few weeks back rochina was a talent, from the barca academy, shows.


i remember watching united reserves against blackburn last season and he scored a great goal from about 25 yards out straight in the top corner


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenal is in a defensive mess all pre-season and up until the transfer window closes, has one decent game against Swansea and suddenly they're one of the best defensive units in the league.

I love Arsenal fan logic. Or maybe it's just Stringer logic. :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Vermaelen and Sagna have been two of the top defenders in the Premier League for the past 2 seasons. Song was one of the best defensive midfielders in 09/10, when he actually defended. Mertesacker has always been quality. Never seen Santos play regularly apart from some matches when he was with Brazil but has looked solid. I should have said "should" be but whatever.

Yeah, we were always in a defensive crisis, conceding 7 goals in pre-season mostly with a 2nd choice defence. And barring the 8-2 debacle we have conceded 3 goals in 5 games. Some pathetic logic there really.

But I said Mata was coming to Arsenal apparently so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Sagna-Verm-Mertesacker-Santos is really one of the best defensive units in the league


They've never played together...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> I've seen enough of Mauro Formica already to despise him, diving little shitbag.


Agreed, horrid little twat.

Can see Fulham edging this now.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

f'n hell Robinson, what a save. The goals are too small, but still


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Joel said:


> They've never played together...


I was going to respond to Stringer, but I really don't need to now. :lmao

EDIT: Actually, I'll do it anyway, but just for one point. You're saying that barring 8-2, you've only conceded three goals.

Let me reverse it. Barring 8-2, Man U's goal difference is "only" +9. Alrighty then.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Dempsey has been class today.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

OK then. Jenkinson at RB. Traore at LB, not even at the club anymore. Koscielny 3rd choice CB. Djourou 4th choice CB. Coquelin making debut, and we conceded 8. That was a defensive crisis. In those games against Udinese, Newcastle and Liverpool we were playing players out of position, playing inexperience too. We still only conceded 3 in those 4 games. The defence was better against Swansea, yet Santos, Verm nor Song were playing and Mertesacker was making his debut.

Still awaiting something on Mata, surprised it hasn't been mentioned yet, although i think you may now know i didn't say it 

and hams agree, dempsey put in a quality shift in today.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Hope Hoilett makes a fast recovery. Too many players getting knocked out this season already :no:


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Your entire paragraph is still negated by the fact that you've called a back 4 who have never played together one of the best in the league.

And I don't even know what this Mata thing is about tbh. I told you I wasn't going to be as active starting a few weeks ago and when I do come on I'm not going to be arsed to go back however many ass pages to look at it. I click on the last page and respond to what's going on and that's it. Who's talking about Mata right now anyways?

Trying to bring back some old point, sounds like deflection to me. Which makes sense, because as an Arsenal fan you're used to deflection. Like, I don't know, off of Aaron Ramsey, into the back of your own net. 8*D


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Hope Hoilett is okay.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

on ramsey - touche.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I probably watch as many Arsenal games as most of the Arsenal fans in here, but that's because I like making a night out of watching the prem when it's on. I'd agree Szczney (or however the fuck you spell that name) is a better prospect than Ramsey, and I said a few pages back he's a good prospect. I think his current ability is being overhyped, and he hasn't really proven himself over any time yet, but he should be a good one for the future. I'm not going to compare him to Vorm, because I haven't seen him before this season, and Swansea games have been on when bigger teams have been playing.


Watch more Sunderland games, they're good for a laugh :side:



Magsimus said:


> I'd put good money on Mrs Doubtfire being the first manager to go, might look around for a decent price.
> 
> Proof that throwing money at players doesn't always equal success.


Eh, the fans hate him already but I'm undecided, mainly because I don't know who we could get to replace him



BkB Hulk said:


> Ah yes, the most rational people we have here in the football threads. :side:


From a Liverpool fan 8*D I wish Samee was still here so that would make sense, the rest of the liverpool fans are okay



Evo said:


> Wes Brown has been playing fantastic defense today for Sunderland. I think he even blocked a shot with his man jewels, just to show how hardcore he is.
> 
> However, he's not a BIG MAN like our goalscorer is.
> 
> Bardsley with a seemingly deliberate stamp on Mata. Classy. Not sure what reason there was for that.
> 
> Ronald McDonald is in danger of going off if he keeps his style of play up. That tackle on Ramires was just stupid and he could've easily got himself sent off if he had lost control later on.
> 
> Second half to come.


Totally missed the game, any Chelsea fans like to tell me how we did? be gentle...

And poor effort on the picreps too, got rid of our record signing and lost, yet only Joel gave me a Sturridge pic, you cock 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Wait. Stringer said that 4 guys who have never played alongside eachother are one of the best defensive units in the league? :lmao. 

Good performance but if I was an Arsenal fan I wouldn't get over myself JUST yet. In all fairness Swansea are certainly favourites to go down and it basically took a horrendous goalkeeping mistake to score. Win is a win I guess and its a step in the right direction (not like you can get much worse than a record defeat) but really should have done better IMO.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Shepard again. 

Arsenal haven't looked good in any game I've seen, just haven't looked that much of a threat going forward. If they're challenging for 4th Liverpool shouldn't worry about saturday's result, since Arsenal will lose there too.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

So regarding 'King' Kenny's referee rant yesterday, I remember a lot of people on here agreeing with Ferguson's touchline ban for a similar line of comments last season. Is the common consensus that he should be punished? Obviously there's no chance of anything like a 5 game ban, but no matter how slyly he worded his comments, he made it clear how he feels. Surely the respect campaign has been undermined 8*D

That drugs in football show on tomorrow looks like it could be very interesting.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I should have said "should be" really.

Tbh, when all are fit unless something catastrophic happens like Santos being abysmal, I can't see that back 4 not being very good. Sagna would walk into any Premier League's right back position and Vermaelen would put up a good fight to be centre back for any team barring United, although he would still probably up there as the first choice back up centre back. Mertesacker only showed one sign of being exposed yesterday, and was extremely comfortable otherwise. Yes, it's only Swansea but the game here is very quick, he is learning his new team-mates and new tactics and adjusting to life here and put in a very solid showing, and looks perfect to partner Vermaelen. Santos is the enigma but he has been capped 22 times by Brazil in the company of Bastos and Alves after his first initial cap in 2009 so he must have been doing something right, plus he was being tracked by Barca at the start of the summer. Add to that Szczesny and Song playing defensive mid then that's 6 quality players, which is probably better than most.

We were very average, and we scraped the result, but we got 3 points at the end of the day and the real test is on tuesday. If we beat Dortmund away that will give us fantastic confidence. 4th place is still very realistic, and I still think we will make it.

Swansea were pretty good, and they will put up a fight this season to stay up for sure.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Shepard again.
> 
> Arsenal haven't looked good in any game I've seen, just haven't looked that much of a threat going forward. If they're challenging for 4th Liverpool shouldn't worry about saturday's result, since Arsenal will lose there too.


Oh I never asked, did you appreciate the last rep I gave you? 8*D

Pretty sure it was the fat bastard...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Yep, the Godfather for the Cockney mafia going undercover as a fat, drunk cunt. Lovely. 

Had to block Big Sol before that, he was just TOO big :side: (no ****)

You not had an Asamoah rep?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Nah, I think the Liverpool fans are too embarrassed to show their faces after their performance this weekend, at least we expected to lose to Chelsea 8*D they're usually the main culprits of it for me. I expect a couple sooner or later though. 

I can't say I'm not disappointed he's gone as a player, but as a person I couldn't care less. Apparently he wanted more money after only being here a year, so he's went to a club in the middle of nowhere which averages a gate of 400-500. Laughable. Just a shame none of our remaining strikers are proven, just all potential


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Shepard said:


> Totally missed the game, any Chelsea fans like to tell me how we did? be gentle...


Wes Brown did really well for you guys overall and looks to be your star player at this point. He was there for block after block and even blocked one with his jewels before eventually getting BRWNED by Sturridge.

Your offense played just about hopelessly though, their main goal taking the Crouch/Carroll approach and just trying onto Bendtner's head. He was never close and sometimes Seb Larsson tried to do it himself, but only ended up looking like he intercepted a cross intended for Bendtner. Ronald McDonald played really badly except for one cross and nearly got himself sent off, and one of your player's (can't remember who) clearances looked more like a missed volley at goal. Scared the shit out of your keeper. :lmao

Chelsea were lazy at the end and gave your new guy way more space than he needed to score that last goal, but it wasn't really a 2-1 game. It never was.

There are flashes of brilliance within your team, though. They made some solid defensive efforts and really, they just need to adjust to life without Gyan. They don't really have their offense figured out right now and it showed against Chelsea.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Why is Kun in the thread title when it clearly refers to Stoke?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> Wes Brown did really well for you guys overall and looks to be your star player at this point. He was there for block after block and even blocked one with his jewels before eventually getting BRWNED by Sturridge.
> 
> Your offense played just about hopelessly though, their main goal taking the Crouch/Carroll approach and just trying onto Bendtner's head. He was never close and sometimes Seb Larsson tried to do it himself, but only ended up looking like he intercepted a cross intended for Bendtner. Ronald McDonald played really badly except for one cross and nearly got himself sent off, and one of your player's (can't remember who) clearances looked more like a missed volley at goal. Scared the shit out of your keeper. :lmao
> 
> Chelsea were lazy at the end and gave your new guy way more space than he needed to score that last goal, but it wasn't really a 2-1 game. It never was.
> 
> There are flashes of brilliance within your team, though. They made some solid defensive efforts and really, they just need to adjust to life without Gyan. They don't really have their offense figured out right now and it showed against Chelsea.


Brown's been totally solid for us this year and if he stays fit I'll be very very happy, but I can't see it sadly.

Our attacking has been like that since we bought Larsson, and the thing is he can play very well along the ground when we let him which really annoys me. Against Liverpool when we stopped crossing it we were a much better side.

Ronald McDonald I'd guess is Jack Colback, who I've viewed as consistent if a bit tempramental/inexperienced. As for hopeless volleys I'd say maybe Elmohamady. I didn't catch match of the day either or record it so I can't really watch to tell.

Once we figure out the best attacking strategy I'll be happy for us. Just depends if Bruce is the man to do it. If Bendtner can be the ideal target man for Sessegnon then we'll be golden, because Sessegnon could be a star if we figure out how to use him correctly. As for Bendtner/Ji/Wickham I just hope they come good like Welbeck did when they start getting games under their belt. I'd be surprised if we beat Stoke next weekend, I think they're in Europe midweek so we might have a chance though


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Shepard said:


> I can't say I'm not disappointed he's gone as a player, but as a person I couldn't care less. Apparently he wanted more money after only being here a year, so he's went to a club in the middle of nowhere which averages a gate of 400-500. Laughable. Just a shame none of our remaining strikers are proven, just all potential


Unlike our strike force which is 100% proven to be absolute shite.

Was just hilarious seeing Bruce go off on one about the deal, was painfully obvious that he had absolutely no idea about it. He's losing his grip on the job imo. Tbf to Gyan if he really is earning £100k+ weekly for a year it could do a lot for his family/friends or w/e in Africa.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Mackem Slayer and Leon "The" Best 8*D I wouldn't mind either currently tbh.

I guess that's a factor with Gyan, but as a Premier League side who rushed him through on deadline day we must have been paying him some decent money. Fair enough if he'd had a phenomenal first season I could maybe understand him asking for a rise, but he was just above average really. The timing really pissed me off too, if we were going to sell him why not do it when the window was open?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Shepard said:


> Nah, I think the Liverpool fans are too embarrassed to show their faces after their performance this weekend, at least we expected to lose to Chelsea 8*D they're usually the main culprits of it for me. I expect a couple sooner or later though.
> 
> I can't say I'm not disappointed he's gone as a player, but as a person I couldn't care less. Apparently he wanted more money after only being here a year, so he's went to a club in the middle of nowhere which averages a gate of 400-500. Laughable. Just a shame none of our remaining strikers are proven, just all potential


I'm not embarrased. I was here before, during and after the game on the weekend. We played well despite losing. 

i cbf with reps recently 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Shepard said:


> Mackem Slayer and Leon "The" Best 8*D I wouldn't mind either currently tbh.
> 
> I guess that's a factor with Gyan, but as a Premier League side who rushed him through on deadline day we must have been paying him some decent money. Fair enough if he'd had a phenomenal first season I could maybe understand him asking for a rise, but he was just above average really. The timing really pissed me off too, if we were going to sell him why not do it when the window was open?


 Demba Ba will be good when he gets going, and can't argue with Best's PL record.

Prophet Mags did tell you that he looked disinterested and that I thought he'd leave, it was obvious he couldn't give a shit anymore. It's all just very bizarre how it's gone down though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Newcastle need a striker? They've got Ryan Taylor who can bag 40+ a season just from free kicks. 

Bendtner will guarantee goals once he has a few games on the run. He will bag at least around 10 this season, he managed to score 9 last season coming off the bench most of the time or starting on the wing. What happened to Wickham? Was being monitored by all the top clubs, and I whenever I saw him last year he looked pretty good but Bruce doesn't seem to want to give him a chance, it was stupid leaving him out for the Brighton game.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> So regarding 'King' Kenny's referee rant yesterday, I remember a lot of people on here agreeing with Ferguson's touchline ban for a similar line of comments last season. Is the common consensus that he should be punished? Obviously there's no chance of anything like a 5 game ban, but no matter how slyly he worded his comments, he made it clear how he feels. Surely the respect campaign has been undermined 8*D
> 
> That drugs in football show on tomorrow looks like it could be very interesting.


Kenny is harmless, it'll probably be ignored by the majority of the media. Plus he doesn't really have the obvious hatred (maybe privately, he does) that Fergie has for the media so a lot of journalists won't really want to stick the boot in.

If Fergie does it, you can kind of imagine the hacks slobbering over their keyboards because, well, Fergie hates most of them and they're probably only too happy to make a mountain out of a molehill when it comes to SAF.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Newcastle need a striker? They've got Ryan Taylor who can bag 40+ a season just from free kicks.
> 
> Bendtner will guarantee goals once he has a few games on the run. He will bag at least around 10 this season, he managed to score 9 last season coming off the bench most of the time or starting on the wing. What happened to Wickham? Was being monitored by all the top clubs, and I whenever I saw him last year he looked pretty good but Bruce doesn't seem to want to give him a chance, it was stupid leaving him out for the Brighton game.


Bendtner apparently has dropped a crapload of weight and is raring to go from what his national coach said last week, or so I heard. So hopefully he'll have a good year.

Wickham has played here and there, never really done much though. Might just need a goal though



Magsimus said:


> Demba Ba will be good when he gets going, and can't argue with Best's PL record.
> 
> Prophet Mags did tell you that he looked disinterested and that I thought he'd leave, it was obvious he couldn't give a shit anymore. It's all just very bizarre how it's gone down though.


I know, but the optimist in me (need to be, I'm a Mackem 8*D) told me we'd be okay till at least January at least. How wrong I was :no:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Kenny is harmless, it'll probably be ignored by the majority of the media. Plus he doesn't really have the obvious hatred (maybe privately, he does) that Fergie has for the media so a lot of journalists won't really want to stick the boot in.
> 
> If Fergie does it, you can kind of imagine the hacks slobbering over their keyboards because, well, Fergie hates most of them and they're probably only too happy to make a mountain out of a molehill when it comes to SAF.


This is the issue- any time someone is punished by the FA in a high profile way, it's as a result of the media. If they don't make a big deal about an incident, it gets brushed under the table. 

Just to address Kenny's comments, didn't Liverpool have some 'contentious decisions' in the game against Arsenal that DID go their way?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Noble >>>>> Gyan :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Don't know who Noble is. :$

p.s is Fraizer Campbell still alive?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> This is the issue- any time someone is punished by the FA in a high profile way, it's as a result of the media. If they don't make a big deal about an incident, it gets brushed under the table.
> 
> Just to address Kenny's comments, didn't Liverpool have some 'contentious decisions' in the game against Arsenal that DID go their way?


This. Kenny should be punished, any other manager clearly insinuates that he thinks refs are conspiring against them would be slaughtered in the media and fined.

Liverpool had contentious offside goals given in both cases. The first was plain offside and technically the second one was when you consider phases of play etc. never mind Lucas' thuggery on the day where he should have been sent off.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Don't know who Noble is.
> 
> p.s is Fraizer Campbell still alive?


Young local lad who apparently is a pretty good finisher. I wouldn't know, I haven't seen enough of him.

Fraizer fucked his knee when we brought him back early last year, so he's out for the season. He'd be most welcome right now too


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Just to address Kenny's comments, didn't Liverpool have some 'contentious decisions' in the game against Arsenal that DID go their way?












''I cannae remember tha''


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Joel, Sturridge looks like a boss in that picture.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Meh Kenny's not the first manager to have some kinda short term memory. Like I mentioned before both Fergie & Wenger are exactly the same. Can't really blame Kenny or Liverpool because of the Media's influence. Not fair for sure but can't help it if the Media find him so lovable 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao at Goal of the Month on MOTD2, Leon Best was so out of place.


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Where do we draw the line though? Can't just let referee problems go totally unnoticed. Someone's got to speak out, and it's not going to get any attention if that someone isn't a manager, more than likely. Some guys just seem to be willing to take the hit.

AVB made a comment about it (specifically addressing the pulling and tugging going on inside the area) within the first couple of games and nobody cried foul then.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i'm not saying it's right. referees when perform badly should be criticised. the only thing i am angry about, along with other fans is that kenny doesn't seem to have got any heat for making these comments and it looks certain he won't get penalised.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> AVB made a comment about it (specifically addressing the pulling and tugging going on inside the area) within the first couple of games and nobody cried foul then.


Cause AVB is a young sexy beast 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



> ]Premier League footballer Nile Ranger has been arrested on suspicion of drink driving, sources said tonight.
> 
> The 20-year-old Newcastle striker player was bailed pending the results of a blood test after he was stopped by police.
> 
> A fortnight ago the London-born player was arrested on suspicion of assault after a 33-year-old was found unconscious outside a pub in Newcastle city centre. He was bailed later.
> 
> Ranger has been linked to a number of clubs after falling out of favour with Newcastle bosses.
> 
> In May he issued an apology after he was photographed striking a gangster pose with a replica handgun.
> 
> On Friday he posted pictures of his black and white customised Range Rover on his Twitter account.
> 
> It features the word "Ranger" on the bonnet in official Range Rover lettering.


RANGER


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

lololol.

His car is pretty sweet, he's a fucking moron though obviously.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

DAT GANGSTAR


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I know what Nile's going to call his first born 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> I know what Nile's going to call his first born 8*D


Lone?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Power Ranger would be the best name ever. Seriously.

Or any selection of colours. He's stupid enough to do it as well.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> i'm not saying it's right. referees when perform badly should be criticised. the only thing i am angry about, along with other fans is that kenny doesn't seem to have got any heat for making these comments and it looks certain he won't get penalised.


He didn't hold back when he was with us. The year when we got absolutely shafted by Man U home & away (but still won the title8*D) he said what we all could see, got undone by the inability of the referee, Gerald Ashby when he sent off Henning Berg for a joke of a pen when he collided with Lee Sharpe, then at Old Trafford when Tim Sherwood's would be equaliser was disgracefully disallowed in injury time when not one Man U player appealed for a push by Shearer.

He was always pretty abrupt too in interviews. When we were dropping points and was asked about it, I think it was after we lost 3-1 at Tottenham he said "we're terrified now" with a really smug look on his face.

I can see his point about the Sunderland game when Richardson should've been sent off and the pen this week was soft. Decisions went in their favour at Arsenal and I didn't see the Bolton game to know what he's referring to.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Yup Blackburn have won the league more recently than Liverpool. (Y)


----------



## Nige™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Yup Blackburn have won the league more recently than Liverpool. (Y)


At Anfield too! Closest thing they'll ever get to it!

We're going down this year so I'll get my shots in while I can.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Nige™ said:


> At Anfield too! Closest thing they'll ever get to it!
> 
> We're going down this year so I'll get my shots in while I can.


You's will win the Championship then 8*D Still have a league title more recent that Liverpool.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



> The identity of a top Premier League footballer who tested positive for cocaine will be revealed tonight.
> He was later sold by his club in a multimillion pound deal but his new team were not told of the drug test, a TV investigation claims.
> 
> The star will be named by Channel 4 show Dispatches as it focuses on the use of recreational and performance-enhancing drugs in football.
> 
> The show claims to have discovered the identities of dozens of footballers who have failed drugs tests for cocaine and cannabis.
> 
> Their names have been kept secret by the Football Association and their clubs.
> 
> It is also claimed 240 drugs tests had to be abandoned between April 2007 and August 2010 after officials turned up at training grounds to discover the players were not there.
> 
> The show claims to have official documents that show three former England internationals and one Scottish star faced doping investigations after suspicious levels of testosterone were found in their urine.
> 
> All four were later cleared of wrongdoing.
> 
> David Howman of the World Anti Doping Agency said the FA needed to be more open about drug testing.
> 
> He added: "If you don't, then you are susceptible to an allegation you're hiding something."
> 
> The FA said it abides by the World Anti Doping Agency code.


First name that popped into my head was Carroll but he's had a medical recently and it probably would have been picked up, no?

Please don't be a United player :argh:.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It'll be nothing huge.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It'll probably be someone irrelevant, like Shane Long.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Not Sh'long .

I'm going with Pennant.


----------



## Gresty

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Hope it's Carroll, He's a worthless piece of shit


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*










Here's your man.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ Desperate attempt to deflect from Carroll duly noted.

Lets be honest, if it was some huge star it'd have been leaked by now. Just upping interest for the show.

I'm gonna guess random players. First: Jonas Olsson.


----------



## Gresty

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*










this is the outline


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Please be Bramble or Heskey.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Gresty said:


> this is the outline


NANI


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Dodgy hair whoever it is.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I doubt they'll just be hinting at it like that, then pop up the real picture of him, would they? This isn't the WWE.com website :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> ^ Desperate attempt to deflect from Carroll duly noted.
> 
> Lets be honest, if it was some huge star it'd have been leaked by now. Just upping interest for the show.
> 
> I'm gonna guess random players. First: Jonas Olsson.


You know Im right with Nile ranger :side: 

But yeah im with you about it not being a big big star. It would have been revealed by now for sure if it was.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

BARTON


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Malouda? Kalou?...... or perhaps the legendary WF cult hero KALOUDA?


Cristian Riveros 8*D (even though his loaned out :side


Then watch Its Mario Ballotelli.


































or someone from Arsenal....


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Super Mario was out in Newcastle on Sat night, true story.

This guessing game is fun, gonna say David Bentley for the lulz.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I bet when they say prem footballer, they actually mean someone who played one season....or just announce Abel Xavier :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> I bet when they say prem footballer, they actually mean someone who played one season....


Asamoah Gyan?

Shoots and he scores!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Asamoah Gyan?
> 
> Shoots and he scores!


I'd actually laugh if it was him......then cry because I'd be spammed in my CP of edited pictures of gyan and lumps of charlie sheen around him.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I would love it to be someone like Van Persie. No one would expect it. 

SUPER MARIO is a good sound though but if it was him we would have heard about it. Would have been newspapers full of pics of him sniffing it up.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

If it was Mario I think the FA would let him off, you know because of all his swag with throwing darts they'd be scared to ban him. Sepp would also get a hefty paycheck from BENTLEYS FULL OF CASH to keep him quiet. Unsure about Plantini, what does that French bastard like....things that aren't English? That'll do for him :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Van Persie wouldn't touch cocaine. Too busy snorting lines of horse placenta.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It was me, Austin! It was me all along!


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

So wait, this is someone transferred to a Premier League club recently? Doesn't say what league he came from, does it?

Watch it be KUN. 8*D


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Gresty said:


> this is the outline


Quite clearly that's PATRICK KLUIVERT 8*D.


----------



## Dale

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

El Hadji Diouf, he's a vile person and wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

doing coke = vile person?

if it's from the prem, boateng is a good shout


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Hope its N'gog or Meireles :side:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

If there's any truth to these cocaise rumours, then I can't help but think Adrian Mutu is owed a lot of money.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Wish they'd just reveal who it is already.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

anyone listen to any footy podcast they can recommend??


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

The Guardian's Football Weekly is usually good.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

bet liverpool fans are enjoying seeing Phil Jones play at the moment, as they've still got Coates to play who everyone knows is twice the player of Jones 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Can't wait for circus Barton tonight  The camera will be on him the whole game, and no matter what happens he'll still be in the headlines.

He'll be booked for a foul on Cabaye btw, bank on it. We've got my favorite ref Sir Phil Dowd so may have an advantage. (inb4 they get a dodgy peno)

Also haven't seen any Man U fans post this, which doesn't surprise me(sorry if you did and I can't read)

Bolton striker Kevin Davies did speak to Tom Cleverley after the tackle that left the Manchester United midfielder with ankle ligament damage.

Cleverley faces around four weeks on the sidelines as a result of the incident in Saturday's Barclays Premier League clash at the Reebok Stadium.

Veteran forward Davies, 34, did ring Cleverley on Saturday evening to wish him all the best.

It was initially feared the 22-year-old had broken a bone and could have been out for much longer.

Messages posted on a fake Tom Cleverley Facebook page on Saturday night claimed the United player was angry and that Davies had not apologised.

United made clear this account was not genuine and Davies' wife, Emma, who herself received abusive messages via Twitter, tweeted to say there had been contact.

Her tweet read: "For all the ill-informed haters... Kevin spoke to Tom Cleverly (sic) on the phone earlier. He would never intentionally hurt anyone."


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

surprising the account is fake, as its got his facbook pic with him in it holding up a bit of paper with the page in, and the media have previously quoted from the facebook page










edit: and these photos


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Good thing he did apologise. Really seemed like he was out to hurt someone during the game with his tackles on Evra and Cleverley.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Good of Davies to apologise I guess.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

@Jake El Hadji Diouf, Cisse and Chimbonda in the same team, no wonder you're hated by all 8*D

Speaking of LB's, SWP running at Ryan Taylor would be a disaster. Do not want.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> bet liverpool fans are enjoying seeing Phil Jones play at the moment, as they've still got Coates to play who everyone knows is twice the player of Jones 8*D


Coates will make Phil "Messi" Jones look like a Sunday league player when he starts playing 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Good job of davies to say sorry.

Dispatches programme tonight footballers on drugs, they will name one cokehead apparently even though we know alot of them do it.

My money is on Downing or Carroll most likely they won't name an english player and it will be some foreigner. (edit no big name will be outed tonight) no suprise but i was looking forward to seen who the big player cokeheads are.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Coates will struggle to usurp average players like Skrtel let alone reach the level JONES is on (which is Messi's :side


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Ramsey has injured his ankle in training, ruled out of Dortmund game.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> bet liverpool fans are enjoying seeing Phil Jones play at the moment, as they've still got Coates to play who everyone knows is twice the player of Jones 8*D













On the cocaine thing, I hope it's Carroll. It will derail him and Liverpool.

+why is it good of davies to say sorry? it doesn't mean fuck all, he's still the biggest thug in the premier league.

the match fixing thing should be good too on SSN tonight.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Good job of davies to say sorry.
> 
> Dispatches programme tonight footballers on drugs, they will name one cokehead apparently even though we know alot of them do it.
> 
> My money is on Downing or Carroll most likely they won't name an english player and it will be some foreigner. (edit no big name will be outed tonight) no suprise but i was looking forward to seen who the big player cokeheads are.


Charlie Adam and Nigel Reo-Cokehead are the front runners atm. 

:side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> *@Jake El Hadji Diouf, Cisse and Chimbonda *in the same team, no wonder you're hated by all 8*D
> 
> Speaking of LB's, SWP running at Ryan Taylor would be a disaster. Do not want.


8*D We were hbated? Meh, I'll not play "That's just the way it is" off my laptop while gracefully looking at that picture.


----------



## Gresty

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

so this is supposed to be the "Top Premier League Star" being revealed as a coke addict on tv tonight. Hardly a top star.

http://www.sportingintelligence.com...aine-test-kept-secret-to-aid-recovery-120902/


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ fpalm we already knew about that nobodies drug problem when the police raided his house.



JakeC_91 said:


> 8*D We were hbated? Meh, I'll not play "That's just the way it is" off my laptop while gracefully looking at that picture.


Yes, by me 8*D Couldn't even tell you what date that was, that's how long ago it was. Medieval times, the dark ages or some shiz.

Hope my rep pic worked.


----------



## Gresty

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It'll be him....


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

OMG NOT THE GREAT Garry O’Connor!!!!111 PLEASE NO, IT CANT BE TRUE


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> ^ fpalm we already knew about that nobodies drug problem when the police raided his house.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, by me 8*D Couldn't even tell you what date that was, that's how long ago it was. Medieval times, the dark ages or some shiz.
> 
> Hope my rep pic worked.


:no:

I can't rep you until I spread rep around....so


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

he was my next guess, i swear


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

OH SHIT. GARY O FUCKING CONNOR. PIPEBOMB!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

He's Scottish ffs, of course he's on coke. It's a delicacy, thought this was common knowledge.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Torres in the doghouse for calling Chelsea "old and slow". He forgot to mention that their £50 million striker has been complete shit.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

old and slow sounds about right really, although he has been pretty shit too. tbh, once he gets his first goal, he won't be scoring for fun, his confidence will still be shot to pieces. the goal last year and the pre-season goals meant fuck all. he has made something like 19 shots in 18 games. for a striker, laughable.

AVB sacked by the end of the season, Roman is way too impatient to wait for AVB to build a team. if they finish 3rd, probably well behind the pack, and don't win trophies he will be gone.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Meh when he was playing shit with us he complained about all the stuff in the background and about broken promises and us going through a transisition and blah blah blah. Now he's playing shit at Chelsea and he complains about the squad being old and slow? Even though I guess he could make a good claim for both being true he needs to stop complaining about everything around him. Just seems really unprofessional trying to pass off other reasons for him playing shit. Hell people say Carroll has been shite yet he has still scored more competitive goals than him.


----------



## Gresty

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'm a Liverpool fan and I still love Torres, Haters gonna hate. I'd rather have him


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Meh I hated him more for the way in which he left rather than the fact he left. Had he not said like 2 weeks before he was happy here and then basically ran out on deadline day after a random Chelsea bid but instead made his intention of leaving clear (after all everyone already knew he wanted out) then I wouldn't have cared so much.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Torres is showing himself up to be a bit of a dick here (if the translation is correct). What he says is true, but to say it public is nothing but pure disrespect to his team mates. And he's fucked up many one on ones, so his shit form is not solely down to the other player.

And let's not forget, these same old and slow players are defending Torres ater every game. They try to fight off the Wolves that are ready to tear him to peices.

That is why I will not lie and pretend that Torres has played well, when he clearly hasn't.

Fucking Aguero was mentioning our name all summer 2010 and we didn't go in. Great business as usual, Chelsea (N)


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

#NUFC line-up: (4-4-2) Krul; Simpson, S.Taylor, Coloccini, R.Taylor; Obertan, Cabaye, Tiote, Gutierrez; Best, Ameobi

Subs- Elliot, Santon, Guthrie, Marveaux, Lovenkrands, Ba, Sammy Ameobi.

They've made Joey Barton their captain. Holy christ.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Is Williamson (sp?) injured, Mag?

Also, when is Ben Arfa back?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Joel said:


> Is Williamson (sp?) injured, Mag?
> 
> Also, when is Ben Arfa back?


Yeah he injured his arm vs Scunny.

HBA was back in training last week, Pards says he's pencilled in for the Forest game next week.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Looking forward to seeing HBA.

No hard feeling between Barton and his ex-teammates then. Good to see.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Chelsea had plenty of times over the past 2-3 years to whack the money out for Aguero. Their transfer policy is balls.

Needing a creative player and only having Modric lined up is pretty dumb. With their money they should have just gone all out on Modric or if they didn't think they would get him go for another target, don't end up with Meireles on deadline day.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

R.Taylor will cost us a goal tonight. Just hoping we get a free kick within range so he's worth having on.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Garry O'Connor is the big coke-head. Back to QPR/Newcastle.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Ryan Taylor is absolute shit. He's like Delap in the only reason he is on the pitch is because of one attribute.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Taarabt plays a 5 yard pass, OMFG BRILLIANT.


----------



## Gresty

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Loads of Jobbers 'Top Premier League Stars' smh


----------



## Coach Clarke

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

QPR to be relegated, i think so!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'm about to have heart failure, we're getting absolutely battered.

Taylor is having one of the worst individual performances I've ever seen.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Elvis Hammound...when did he ever play Premier League football? 

:lmao Player A's sillouette looks like Daniel Sturridge.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

How QPR haven't scored is beyond me. Taylor's goal line save was brilliant though. Seemed like SWP had scored a great goal.


----------



## Gresty

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Was tested in 2007


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

The QPR/Newcastle game has been very entertaining thus far. I'm hoping the second half replicates this but this time with some goals. How QPR haven't scored is beyond me. Newcastle had one very good chance with Leon Best and his bit of skill but Kenny made a fantastic save. Since then, QPR have pretty much dominated with several close chances.

Wright-Phillips has been brilliant on the right wing and has delivered some dangerous crosses while Taarabt has been quality with some of his dribbling and link up play with Wright-Phillips and Barton.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao at the build up to this dispatches programme, and to what they actually revealed, it was like something from brass eye, 'Top Striker' Richard Sadlier :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Taylor is still on, ffs Pardew are you even watching the game? He's not a defender.

Shocked that dispaches was a let down


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Ant & Dec sighting, and unusually they weren't sitting in that order.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Newcastle got off very lucky. QPR should have destroyed them today. SWP, Faurlin & Barton especially had a good game.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Resilient at least, thank god for our Central defenders. Absolutely shocking otherwise, should have been well beaten. Conceded 1 goal in 4 games, 3 clean sheets. I can't even explain that 

Delighted with the point, at least the big four are back together at the top.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Dispatches programme what a load of shit, protecting the high profile players i see.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'm guessing it's not worth catching on 4od then?


----------



## TheGreatOne11

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Happy with the point and we were lucky to get a draw tonight, QPR battered us in the first half


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

They named Gary O'connor who we all know about, they might aswell name maradona


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Eh shit program,

Wouldn't suprise me if the spain and barca squads were on performance enhancers.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

it was never going to be a big name player though, it would have been too difficult to keep out of the media


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Atleast 1-2 players per prem squad dabble or have dabbled with coke, probably more at some clubs.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I don't see the point they were trying to make with the program. So some lower level footballers have an occasional drug problem, so what? Why's that different to any other occupation? They're stinking rich so it's obviously going to happen in some isolated cases.

They didn't shock anyone and nobody learned anything. Utterly pointless.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> it was never going to be a big name player though, it would have been too difficult to keep out of the media


This. If Ryan giggs can take out a super Injuction but yet have his name spread across the world then I'm sure people would have found out about it if it was a huge star very quickly. Would be impossible to stop



WWE_TNA said:


> Atleast 1-2 players per prem squad dabble or have dabbled with coke, probably more at some clubs.


This also. With all that money and fame Im sure more than enough players have done it before and just not been caught or been very protected.


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> With their money they should have just gone all out on Modric or if they didn't think they would get him go for another target, don't end up with Meireles on deadline day.


Meireles did a great job for us on Sunday and seemed to fit in perfectly. Not to mention he was kinda responsible for setting up one of our goals. But that's okay, we can ignore that.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Pretty obvious Titus Bramble of Sunderland has done it......


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> Meireles did a great job for us on Sunday and seemed to fit in perfectly. Not to mention he was kinda responsible for setting up one of our goals. But that's okay, we can ignore that.


Come on, Evo. That doesn't justify us trying to sign someone of the calibre of Modric and then settling for Meireles (no offence to Raul who is a good player, but Modric is a player who knocks on the door of world class). Unless, our pursuit of Modric is not over.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Evo, you played on Saturday 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Pretty obvious Titus Bramble of Sunderland has done it......


Shola looks like he's been taking horse tranquillizers for years. Drugs are rife in football.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Joel said:


> Come on, Evo. That doesn't justify us trying to sign someone of the calibre of Modric and then settling for Meireles (no offence to Raul who is a good player, but Modric is a player who knocks on the door of world class). Unless, our pursuit of Modric is not over.


I doubt it is. Spurs will cave around January time


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Shola looks like he's been taking horse tranquillisers for years. Drugs are rife in football.


Alright, no doubt its Shola and Nile from your team, Titus and Lee Cattlemole (looks like the type...because his a smoggy twat). Nice little gang there......


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



redeadening said:


> I doubt it is. Spurs will cave around January time


Didnt Chelsea & AVB themselves say they have ended their interest?


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Didnt Chelsea & AVB themselves say they have ended their interest?


We also said we weren't interested in Torres 

I doubt it'll happen in January. But summer is a real possibility. Especially if Spurs miss out on the Champions League again.


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Joel said:


> Come on, Evo. That doesn't justify us trying to sign someone of the calibre of Modric and then settling for Meireles (no offence to Raul who is a good player, but Modric is a player who knocks on the door of world class). Unless, our pursuit of Modric is not over.


Don't try to interpret what I wrote for something it's not just so that you can disagree with me, lol. I'm not saying Meireles = Modric (because that's just plain silly especially considering they play different positions), but nonetheless I will certainly justify the signing that we did complete. I very much doubt our pursuit of Modric is over. He wants to come to this club, point blank, and he's probably already counting down the days until January. That psychotic Daniel Levy will cave eventually.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Joel said:


> *We also said we weren't interested in Torres *
> 
> I doubt it'll happen in January. But summer is a real possibility. Especially if Spurs miss out on the Champions League again.


Probably should have stuck with that  

Can't see Modric moving in Jan also though. Next summer makes a bit more sense but even then It's questionable since Levy rather not play hit for the remainder of his contract than sell him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*






VIEIRA


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> Don't try to interpret what I wrote for something it's not just so that you can disagree with me, lol. I'm not saying Meireles = Modric (because that's just plain silly especially considering they play different positions), but nonetheless I will certainly justify the signing that we did complete. I very much doubt our pursuit of Modric is over. He wants to come to this club, point blank, and he's probably already counting down the days until January. That psychotic Daniel Levy will cave eventually.


Stringer said that we shouldn't have aimed for a player like Modric and then end up with Meireles. Which is correct. You then brought up how Meireles done this and that on Saturday. So of course I'm going to think you are trying to justify going after Modric and ending up with Meireles.

The fact is, we wanted Modric, but ended up with Meireles. That's not good strategy.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Thanks for the rep Evo, you piece of shit.

I'll getcha back.

Btw, one of the best English footballers could be returning this weekend. Get excited you minions.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

barry was never injured...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Joel said:


> Come on, Evo. That doesn't justify us trying to sign someone of the calibre of Modric and then settling for Meireles (no offence to Raul who is a good player, but Modric is a player who knocks on the door of world class). Unless, our pursuit of Modric is not over.





Joel said:


> Stringer said that we shouldn't have aimed for a player like Modric and then end up with Meireles. Which is correct. You then brought up how Meireles done this and that on Saturday. So of course I'm going to think you are trying to justify going after Modric and ending up with Meireles.
> 
> The fact is, we wanted Modric, but ended up with Meireles. That's not good strategy.


^ That.

For some reason Evo thinks I don't think Meireles is a good player. He is a good player, but as Joel said it wasn't good strategy. 


In other news Lansbury has signed a new contract, and there was a big AST conference last night. 

HEADLINES

*Finances*

The club made £15m profit from the transfer window.

*This means there is roughly £50m in the Transfer Proceeds Account (TPA).*

Arsenal out performed where we should have finished in the Premier League because our wage spend was 5th largest and we finished 4th.

*Abou Diaby on £60k is paid more than Luka Modric on £48k.*

The summer of 2014 is when the shirt/naming rights and the shirt manufacturing come up for renewal.

At the moment the deals with Emirates and Nike are delivering £15m in revenue, although we had the Emirates cash up front.

The market figure for Liverpool/Manchester United is around £50m.

*Arsenal's commercial income was £40m. Manchester United have just posted results for more than £100m in the same category.*

*There doesn't appear to be a strategy to decrease the gap in terms of wage budget until the Nike/Emirates contracts come up for renewal.*

Kroenke doesn't appear to be willing to bridge the gap between now and 2014 when the contracts are coming up for renewals.

Arsenal's results until the end of May will be announced in two weeks.

*Gazidis says the club are in a very strong position cash wise, with money to spend.*

*The stadium debt is around £5m a year for the next 25 years.*

There is no property debt, just stadium debt.

*The debt service is fixed at £20m a year.*

If you were to wipe the debt out you would have an extra £20m from your revenue to spend on player's wages.

Three new commercial partners have been signed. Carlsberg, Indesit and Betsson.

*Transfers*

The managers was happy with the transfer business we conducted in June/July/August when we signed Gervinho, Carl Jenkinson, Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain, Joel Campbell and were granted a work permit for Ryo Miyaichi.

*Arsenal could have brought a £35m player but chose not to.*

*Mikel Arteta will cost Arsenal £25m because he has no resale value. The player didn't take a pay cut to come to move to north London. Arsenal made up the difference by adding more years to the deal he was on at Everton.*

Arteta's signing is a change of strategy from Arsenal.

*The club are watching up to 70 players at one time.*

*Arsenal were able to get such an exceptional price for Samir Nasri because of Roberto Mancini's comments to the media about the player to the media. Arsenal could have reported them to the FA for openly tapping up the player.*

*The club say they managed to secure around £10m more than Barcelona were willing to pay for Cesc Fabregas by holding out for as long as they did. This was because neither Barcelona nor Fabregas would play ball with Arsenal.
*


^ Very, very interesting. I have bolded, in my opinion the most surprising and important things. Our sponsorship deals are terrible compared to the powerhouse of United, and they won't be able to be negotiated again until 2014. 

And who said holding out on the Cesc deal wasn't worth it.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> ^ That.
> 
> For some reason Evo thinks I don't think Meireles is a good player. He is a good player, but as Joel said it wasn't good strategy.
> 
> 
> In other news Lansbury has signed a new contract, and there was a big AST conference last night.
> 
> HEADLINES
> 
> *Finances*
> 
> The club made £15m profit from the transfer window.
> 
> *This means there is roughly £50m in the Transfer Proceeds Account (TPA).*
> 
> Arsenal out performed where we should have finished in the Premier League because our wage spend was 5th largest and we finished 4th.
> 
> *Abou Diaby on £60k is paid more than Luka Modric on £48k.*
> 
> The summer of 2014 is when the shirt/naming rights and the shirt manufacturing come up for renewal.
> 
> At the moment the deals with Emirates and Nike are delivering £15m in revenue, although we had the Emirates cash up front.
> 
> The market figure for Liverpool/Manchester United is around £50m.
> 
> *Arsenal's commercial income was £40m. Manchester United have just posted results for more than £100m in the same category.*
> 
> *There doesn't appear to be a strategy to decrease the gap in terms of wage budget until the Nike/Emirates contracts come up for renewal.*
> 
> Kroenke doesn't appear to be willing to bridge the gap between now and 2014 when the contracts are coming up for renewals.
> 
> Arsenal's results until the end of May will be announced in two weeks.
> 
> *Gazidis says the club are in a very strong position cash wise, with money to spend.*
> 
> *The stadium debt is around £5m a year for the next 25 years.*
> 
> There is no property debt, just stadium debt.
> 
> *The debt service is fixed at £20m a year.*
> 
> If you were to wipe the debt out you would have an extra £20m from your revenue to spend on player's wages.
> 
> Three new commercial partners have been signed. Carlsberg, Indesit and Betsson.
> 
> *Transfers*
> 
> The managers was happy with the transfer business we conducted in June/July/August when we signed Gervinho, Carl Jenkinson, Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain, Joel Campbell and were granted a work permit for Ryo Miyaichi.
> 
> *Arsenal could have brought a £35m player but chose not to.*
> 
> *Mikel Arteta will cost Arsenal £25m because he has no resale value. The player didn't take a pay cut to come to move to north London. Arsenal made up the difference by adding more years to the deal he was on at Everton.*
> 
> Arteta's signing is a change of strategy from Arsenal.
> 
> *The club are watching up to 70 players at one time.*
> 
> *Arsenal were able to get such an exceptional price for Samir Nasri because of Roberto Mancini's comments to the media about the player to the media. Arsenal could have reported them to the FA for openly tapping up the player.*
> 
> *The club say they managed to secure around £10m more than Barcelona were willing to pay for Cesc Fabregas by holding out for as long as they did. This was because neither Barcelona nor Fabregas would play ball with Arsenal.
> *
> 
> 
> ^ Very, very interesting. I have bolded, in my opinion the most surprising and important things. Our sponsorship deals are terrible compared to the powerhouse of United, and they won't be able to be negotiated again until 2014.
> 
> And who said holding out on the Cesc deal wasn't worth it.


Speaking of Arsenal Transfers & playing being watched by them

Former Fiorentina defender Roberto Galbiati below speaking of highly rated youngster Stevan Jovetic 



> "It’s not only Chelsea who want Jovetic, but Arsenal also," Galbiati said on TV station Italia 7.
> 
> "Arsenal, on the last day of the summer transfer market, submitted a bid to Fiorentina but the club refused."


Classic no.10/CAM can play out wide but better through middle, Liverpool fans may remember him from couple season back when lost to Fiorentina away he scored both goals, one to watch out for in coming years. 100% believe that Arsenal watching him be shocked if werent, the bid on last day of Trasnfer window up for debate, but when does leave for a new club in few years, whomever its to will have cracking player in there team, love see him in Prem league even if is at Arsenal.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I remember when we sold the naming rights for the stadium, it was seen as groundbreaking in terms of money. However as the years have gone on, it's beginning to look a very poor decision indeed, given the 15 year duration of it, of which we still have 10 years to go. In 2021, the 7M yearly we get for it will be an an insignificant amount.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ cheers for that, didn't see it on anything on deadline day but wouldn't be surprised if we did go for him.

apparently he doesn't want to sign a new contract at fiorentina. 2 years left, so january or next summer transfer probably, and for not too much cash.

Monday's round up of the top transfer stories from the past 24 hours...

- Real Madrid are interested in signing Liverpool striker Luis Suarez, according to Caughtoffside.com.

- Arsenal will look to sign Barcelona's highly-rated young midfielder Thiago Alcantara next year, according to The People.

- Chelsea striker Nicolas Anelka has been offered the chance to finish his career in the Middle East in a big money move, according to The People.

- Manchester City are ready to launch a January bid for Barcelona midfielder Sergio Busquets, according to Itasportpress.it.

- Arsenal are keen on signing Real Madrid midfielder Esteban Granero, according to Cadena SER.

- Chelsea are keen on signing Fiorentina winger Stevan Jovetic, who has previously been linked with a move to Liverpool, according to Sport Mediaset.

- Vagner Love has opened the door to a move to the Premier League after the CSKA Moscow striker admitted he wants to leave the club in January.


Also, Ronaldo has hinted at a move to Anzhi, and Torres may be on his way out next summer, or even january.



And @ Bananas, we will be able to renegotiate the deal in 2014, so we won't have to put up with that for another 10 years. the commercial side keeps growing and growing and I hope Arsenal have realised it.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Newcastle ressies beat Norwich 6-0 this afternoon with a team including Santon, Gosling, Guthrie and Ferguson. DS likely to start against Villa on saturday.

Be afraid Premier League, be very afraid.




Stringer said:


> Also, Ronaldo has hinted at a move to Anzhi, and Torres may be on his way out next summer, or even january.


:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

http://www.crunchsports.com/category/Soccer/Cristiano-Ronaldo-claims-Anzhi-Makhachkala-move-a-possibility-201109120043/

here comes the money.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

impossible. the russian league sets a limit on how many non russian players a team can have. not just non euro like italy and spain and stuff, non RUSSIAN. many of the signings anzhi make wont make the squad.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

he obviously will, but it's so pointless besides the money really. inter are probably happy to get him off their wage books tbh


----------



## The Monster

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> ^ cheers for that, didn't see it on anything on deadline day but wouldn't be surprised if we did go for him.
> 
> *apparently he doesn't want to sign a new contract at fiorentina. 2 years left, so january or next summer transfer probably, and for not too much cash.*
> 
> Monday's round up of the top transfer stories from the past 24 hours...
> 
> - Real Madrid are interested in signing Liverpool striker Luis Suarez, according to Caughtoffside.com.
> 
> - Arsenal will look to sign Barcelona's highly-rated young midfielder Thiago Alcantara next year, according to The People.
> 
> - Chelsea striker Nicolas Anelka has been offered the chance to finish his career in the Middle East in a big money move, according to The People.
> 
> - Manchester City are ready to launch a January bid for Barcelona midfielder Sergio Busquets, according to Itasportpress.it.
> 
> - Arsenal are keen on signing Real Madrid midfielder Esteban Granero, according to Cadena SER.
> 
> - Chelsea are keen on signing Fiorentina winger Stevan Jovetic, who has previously been linked with a move to Liverpool, according to Sport Mediaset.
> 
> - Vagner Love has opened the door to a move to the Premier League after the CSKA Moscow striker admitted he wants to leave the club in January.
> 
> 
> Also, Ronaldo has hinted at a move to Anzhi, and Torres may be on his way out next summer, or even january.
> 
> 
> 
> And @ Bananas, we will be able to renegotiate the deal in 2014, so we won't have to put up with that for another 10 years. the commercial side keeps growing and growing and I hope Arsenal have realised it.



Yup, Deal runs out in summer 2013 _think _ offered new deal till 2015 few months back but didn’t sign it, doing same as Ozil did with Bremen, letting run deal with year left so get move & club accept as only 12 months left on his deal, so accept lower fee that said still think get around 15-18M when does leave next summer imo. 

Arsenal actually would be good fit for him, scoring midfielder who can & will shoot from outside box, looks for passes, creativity, gets few assists & goals, plays in that hole between CB & CM, good work rate to. 

Way which Arsenal play RvP is drops deep playing false no.9 but limits there threat up top, with Stevan Jovetic he always plays there & Arsenal like play narrow dominate middle having someone also in that little pocket will in turn mean RvP shouldn’t have to drop deeper all the time & Stevan Jovetic clever player when space vacate up top he becomes most advanced forward & joins in attacks, Liverpool as said sure that happen few years back. So RvP could drop deep then Stevan Jovetic could take RvP spot up top, something Messi & Cesc do at Barca atm. 

Be interesting to see where ends up, a lot clubs think be going for him, his only 21 to so lot years left in him, one watch out for this coming season in Serie A, don’t think miss him either at Fiorentina cos got Adem Ljajić there to who can play in that role in between lines & out wide to who we let go whose really gifted player (still gutted let him go).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Agree on RVP movement. I still think Walcott should be given a chance in front of behind RVP so one can drop deep to collect while one stays up top. Seen very little of Jotevic, but if he has a good passing range and vision he could definitely do a job with RVP up top.

Also, Mancini said he was priced out of moves on deadline day for Gago and De Rossi due to FFP. At least they are considering it, shows it may have an impact.


----------



## Vader

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

De Rossi - Toure in centre mid would have made me cry.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Roma have rich new owners and De Rossi has stated many times he doesn't want to leave Roma, so I doubt even if City made a bid for him, he'd just up and join them.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

As if the current City team isn't scaringly good already.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

gago wouldnt even be ahead of an unfit hargreaves.


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Joel said:


> Stringer said that we shouldn't have aimed for a player like Modric and then end up with Meireles. Which is correct. You then brought up how Meireles done this and that on Saturday. So of course I'm going to think you are trying to justify going after Modric and ending up with Meireles.


I wasn't disagreeing with Stringer. I was saying that given the circumstances, we've still come out alright and Meireles played well for us. Obviously it wasn't the player we wanted, but these guys play different positions anyways, so comparing them is really pointless to begin with.


> The fact is, we wanted Modric, but ended up with Meireles. That's not good strategy.


Not good strategy? Come on, now. You act like getting Modric was completely up to us. We don't get Modric until Levy agrees to sell. Period.


----------



## Beer

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

mata and mereiles are two good signings but I think out of the big guns chelsea have had some of the worst signings. still can't see past the machester clubs for the title this year.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> I wasn't disagreeing with Stringer. I was saying that given the circumstances, we've still come out alright and Meireles played well for us. Obviously it wasn't the player we wanted, but these guys play different positions anyways, so comparing them is really pointless to begin with.


We would not have bought Meireles if we had got Modric. Meireles was our back up plan. One that does not make much sense, as you point out, they are different types of midfield players. 

So yes, you can compare the two transfers.



Evo said:


> Not good strategy? Come on, now. You act like getting Modric was completely up to us. We don't get Modric until Levy agrees to sell. Period.


But that's the whole point, which you seem to be missing or turning a blind eye to. We went after a creative player. We were told we could not get that player. Instead of turning our attentions to another creative midfielder, we ended up with a hard working midfielder.

Explain to me where the stratgey in that is?

Damn, Evo. You don't become any less of a loyal fan by pointing out flaws in the club you support.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I expected Chelsea to have some sort of back-up plan in all honesty. Poor management in the end. Meireles may have been good on the weekend but he is hardly the player who you desperately needed to give you that creative spark throughout the season.

It was bad strategy, that much is undeniable. You got a different player to what was necessary, and you let it run until deadline day to get him when you should have bought earlier as they probably knew Modric wasn't moving. Evo said it was sensible to open the bidding at 22 million, I said it was stupid and I turned out right. Useless waste of time, Levy wasn't going to crumble this time.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

how on earth could producing an offer so insulting be smart at all. says a lot about the arrogance at chelsea tbh


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Evo said it was sensible to open the bidding at 22 million, I said it was stupid and I turned out right. Useless waste of time, Levy wasn't going to crumble this time.


It was actually me who said that it wasn't a big deal about the initial bid being £22m (even though I did laugh at how silly it was), because the first bid was always going to be rejected. Besides, we were never going to get Modric in that window. Modric begged them to let him go and they turned down £40m.

I guess the problem is that we always expect to get who we go after. Still no reason not to have a plan b that makes sense.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Meh despite the fact that they play in different positions we got Suarez for £22m so I don't see it THAT bad but Chelsea really should have gone for £30m+ straight away if they really wanted him. Not like they couldn't afford him either.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

BUT Modric was the finished article. Suarez was still reasonanbly young and unproven in the premier league, and players from the Dutch league are always a risk. Modric is still relatively young, but he is the crucial member of Tottenham's system, and letting him go would decrease the strength of the side a lot. Plus, selling to Chelsea would be strengthening a competitor, and a rival, and on top of that Chelsea really needed this player, or a player of this mould or ilk, and he had a long time to run on his contract. 

Just his quality alone should have warranted at least 30 million, but factor in the PL experience, big contract, plays for a rival and the necessity for the player it's easy to see why the asking price was above 50 million pounds.

And, sorry, Joel - I thought it was Evo who said that not you.


----------



## Vader

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Suarez was unproven in the Premiership though, which adds a lot to a player's value. Given he came from the Dutch league, had there not been a World Cup it would have been hard to see how he actually fared at a decent level.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Ronaldo hinted at joining Anzhi?


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

nah he didnt really, he was being interviewed by russian media, and was asked whether he could see himself joining a russian club like anzhi, he basically said anythings possible, you wouldnt expect him just to say no, he'd say the same thing if he being interviewed by italian or german journalists about moving to italian or german clubs.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> nah he didnt really, he was being interviewed by russian media, and was asked whether he could see himself joining a russian club like anzhi, he basically said anythings possible, you wouldnt expect him just to say no, he'd say the same thing if he being interviewed by italian or german journalists about moving to italian or german clubs.


I love ronaldo but yeah that sounds typical of him, all he fucking says on question's like that is "anything is possible" or "we will see". Like a politician can never give a straight clear answer.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> I love ronaldo but yeah that sounds typical of him, all he fucking says on question's like that is "anything is possible" or "we will see". Like a politician can never give a straight clear answer.


better than kissing the badge and then leaving


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Joel said:


> We would not have bought Meireles if we had got Modric. Meireles was our back up plan. One that does not make much sense, as you point out, they are different types of midfield players.
> 
> So yes, you can compare the two transfers.


I thought you were comparing the two players. That's where our differences lie.

And we don't necessarily know whether or not we went after another creative midfielder or not. Past anything the club states it's all rumour anyway (and even on that front, reports are coming out about additional midfielders that we never heard anything about). All AVB said was that he wanted to strengthen the midfield. Meireles is no Modric, but it's someone AVB worked with before and someone he's already used effectively in two different positions in as many games. No, it's not Modric, no, it's not a creative attacking midfielder, but for the limited time they obviously must've had once they accepted defeat in the Modric situation, I think AVB came out alright here. It's not like we're suffering by having Meireles on our team. He's done nothing but add to the squad thus far despite doubts about him.

Could we really have had a strong back-up plan, one that represents the quality of Modric? Or would that have been insulting to the player in question? Think about this. We desperately, desperately wanted Modric. He was absolutely it for us. It's easy in a FIFA sense to say "Well if we don't get him, we'll just get _______." You fail in your first pursuit, throw money at the next one before the deadline closes, and you're good to go, right? But that's FIFA. It's not that easy. What would we have done? Tell a player we're interested in him and to keep a transfer request handy just in case we don't get Modric? No player, especially if we're talking Modric-caliber, would want to do that. No way. We went for the go big or go home, and unfortunately for us, we had to go home. On the way back, we picked up Raul Meireles. It doesn't mean we won't make another trip.

Another difference between us and something we will never agree on is our mindset. You are the "point out flaws" type. I'm the "point out the good things" type. *It doesn't mean I don't know the flaws are there.* But I cannot and will not be overly negative about anything. It would ruin the football experience for me, and I'm very sorry if you don't like it, but it's just flat-out never going to happen. We'll always have that difference unless you suddenly decide to see football the way I do.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Proof that Carl Jenkinson is shit. 60 OVR rating in FIFA12.

Says it all, really.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

FIFA have had shit ratings for like 5 years anyways, but yeah, Jenkinson is shit 8*D.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

The FIFA ratings are pretty good this year actually, at least the ones on the demo are.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I hope so, I think they've declined since FIFA 06 even tho certain players are still as good and others of course get better. Now it's so rare to see a player over 90 and if they're not on a 5 star team, they seem to suffer despite being great players.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i hope henandez isnt the same rating as chamakh in the final version, as he was in a early video of fifa 12


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I remember FIFA World Cup 98 ratings. They were brilliant. Dennis Bergkamp had 100 pace, and Overmars only 92. Zola also had 100 pace, which was amusing.

I've always found with FIFA and PES, the ratings are very simplistic, and based entirely off the player's reputation, the team he plays for, and very little with regard to actual form or ability shown. Football Manager is probably the best game for accurate representations of players, but even then, they get things wrong. I remember in either FM 08 or 09, Scott McDonald had more pace/acceleration than Gareth Bale. That's not only wrong, but very very very wrong.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Rankings are always shite in FIFA/PES, FM is the only good one as Bananas said.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i liked it how in fm10 i think it was they were obviously mad at not having the german licence and gave the german's such bad stats


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Bardsley has been banned for four games for stamping on Mata.

Good stuff FA (Y)


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Fucks sake Phil. Probably deserved it since he can get angry on the pitch, but regardless he's one of our best defenders and it doesn't help O'Shea is still injured. Elmohamady at RB makes me very scared, especially with Richardson at LB. Stokes wingers are going to destroy them


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Glad they didn't overlook that Bardsley incident. It was not only totally uncalled for, but I don't even think he was provoked.

EDIT: And on FIFA ratings I really don't think there's any way to not be displeased, especially as the year carries on and players get much improve/decline. What's Sturridge in FIFA 11, like a 71? Yeah, lol. When FIFA 12 comes out he should be an easy 82.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> EDIT: And on FIFA ratings I really don't think there's any way to not be displeased, especially as the year carries on and players get much improve/decline. What's Sturridge in FIFA 11, like a 71? Yeah, lol. When FIFA 12 comes out he should be an easy 82.


hernandez is an 81 in fifa 12, according to a early video, i doubt sturridge would be above him


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'd put Sturridge level with him to be honest.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

How Chamakh is an 81, I don't know. FIFA's problem is they don't use 90+ ratings. Everyone is bunched up in the 80s except for like Messi, Xavi, and Ronaldo. 

They need to branch out into the 90s, so they can space out their 80-players more.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Sturridge will probably be about 80. Hernandez had the better season last year (mainly due to more oppertunity but still). If Hernandez is only 81 Sturridge will probably be the same or lower.

Edit 

Camakah is 81? Da fuck? Probably only got that rating because he is at Arsenal.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Hernandez will only be an 81 but his finishing and pace ratings should be very, very good. Like Walcott on Fifa 11, not a great overall rating, but one of the most effective players on the game.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> Glad they didn't overlook that Bardsley incident. It was not only totally uncalled for, but I don't even think he was provoked.


Vintage Bardsley. Just ban him for life, saving everyone time and effort handing out suspensions every week.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Bardsley what a hero 8*D.....


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Sturridge will probably be about 80. Hernandez had the better season last year (mainly due to more oppertunity but still). If Hernandez is only 81 Sturridge will probably be the same or lower.


It'd honestly be a crime if Sturridge was any lower than 80, and I'm not just saying that because I'm a fan of the guy. He got over the 80 hump while at Bolton, if you ask me, and he's gotten even better since then. I'd see no problem giving him 80-82, but oppositely I'd feel like it'd be unfair to keep him in the 70's.

Not that those who make the FIFA ratings don't commit crimes... after all, there's apparently Chamakh at 81 when he really should be like a 72-74 at best.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> I'd put Sturridge level with him to be honest.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Busquets is only an 83 :no:



Evo said:


> I'd put Sturridge level with him to be honest.


:lmao


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

That's a fair ratings for Busquets tbh, maybe playing him as a CM as opposed to DM would make him 85/86?

The last FIFA game that had a good spread of ratings was FIFA 2006 and also 2007. After that, the declines began. I found myself editing tons of players last year and will likely do the same this year. Hopefully they have kept the unlimited amount of players you can do it to.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> I'd put Sturridge level with him to be honest.


oh dear. oh dear dear dear.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Sturridge at the same level with Chicharito?

Evo and his usual Chelsea excitement.


----------



## Nas

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

What's wrong with Evo's statement? You guys overrate Chicharito way too much. He's boss at scoring open goals, I'll give him that.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

STURRIDGE THE FOCAL POINT


----------



## Destiny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Chicharito's movement is pretty impressive.

Even though I rate Sturridge very highly, Chicarito has been a lot more dominant.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Sturridge is very good but in all fairness Hernandez had a hell of a season compared to Sturridge which is why Hernandez should be higher for now.


----------



## haribo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Song rated as Arsenal's best midfielder? 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Balotelli should be 100 in FIFA. The end.



Suq Madiq said:


> Proof that Carl Jenkinson is shit. 60 OVR rating in FIFA12.
> 
> Says it all, really.


:lmao Brilliant.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> I'd put Sturridge level with him to be honest.














haribo said:


> Song rated as Arsenal's best midfielder? 8*D


Song shouldn't have a rating, it should just have a picture of that motherfucker looking like a BOSS.


on chamakh, he was pretty good at bordeux, and was very good for the first half of last season but i'm not quite sure why he is 81. 75-77 would be fair. it's more that he just doesn't fit into our system, if he was a bit fitter and played in a team that fit him he would bang in 15+ at least for sure over a season.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao at that gif cactwma, quality.


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I don't see why it's so ridiculous, to be honest. I can understand how Chicharito can be so overrated, 1) because he plays for Manchester United, 2) because they played a system that fit him perfectly and took advantage of his speed, but if anything he's just had more opportunities than Sturridge.

They've both got pace, they've both got great movement, they both are clinical finishers, they're both two-footed. Sturridge probably has the strength advantage and Chicharito probably has the speed advantage. Though Chicharito has played more games they've really got similar qualities about them. Play them side by side and they'd both be threatening for just about the same reasons. Think about it, really.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

There's no way Sturridge has movement on the same level as Hernandez. Hernandez is one of the smartest strikers in the league, and seems to understand better than anyone where to get to. This is shown by him getting headed goals when he's far from big, along with those poacher efforts.

The whole "he's a Man U player" argument is ridiculous. People who don't like Hernandez are disagreeing. The more correct argument would be you're saying they're equal because Sturridge is a Chelsea player.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

sturridge has done fuck all besides score goals at bolton. hernandez has come into manchester united and totally changed the club


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> I'd put Sturridge level with him to be honest.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Shades of Samee.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I think what everyone is forgetting is that Sturridge is the focal point.


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I rate Chicharito highly but I honestly expect Sturridge to have a similar effect at Chelsea. I really have seen similar things from him, but then again I'm the only Chelsea fan here who actually pays attention to anything.

If it doesn't happen then I'll happily say I'm wrong (which would tickle Joel more than even Stringer), but both of those guys should easily be rated in the 80's.

Shouldn't have said that thing about playing Hernandez and Sturridge side by side. Now I'm imagining the utter destruction that could bring. 8*D

EDIT: correcting u all *A focal point (not _the_). But I love the joke.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Not sure if trolling or just obnoxious.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Chicharito + Sturridge = Chicharridge.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

fifa games have never rated potential. savic could be the next vidic, give him a rating of 90


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> I don't see why it's so ridiculous, to be honest. I can understand how Chicharito can be so overrated


Hernandez isn't overrated at all.

Meanwhile, "Newcastle United defender Davide Santon has undergone a scan on his right knee.
The Italian international full-back, who joined from Inter Milan in August, suffered an injury in training on Thursday morning.

There will be more information on the outcome of Santon's scan later today on nufc.co.uk."


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I personally think Hernandez is slightly overrated. But I still have him on a level above Sturridge.


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I do really think Hernandez is overrated. I rate the guy highly, but some people are way too overenthusiastic about him a la the way I'm overenthusiastic about Kalou.

EDIT: inb4 people think I'm actually comparing Hernandez and Kalou.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> I rate Chicharito highly but I honestly expect Sturridge to have a similar effect at Chelsea. I really have seen similar things from him, but then again I'm the only Chelsea fan here who actually pays attention to anything.


Nah, you're just the only biased Chelsea fan here. I see why you liked Samee. You're just the Chelsea version of him. "Everything is perfect here. Look at the pretty flowers!"



Evo said:


> If it doesn't happen then I'll happily say I'm wrong (which would tickle Joel more than even Stringer), but both of those guys should easily be rated in the 80's.


Well no, it wouldn't tickle me if he fails, because I'm a Chelsea supporter and I'm a Sturridge supporter. I'm just not going to be biased. Sorry if you don't like that.


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Biased? lol no, I liked Samee outside of these threads mostly. He seemed like a bright start at first but he got trolled into trollhood. If I was biased I'd be bashing Hernandez and saying how Sturridge is better and THE FOCAL POINT and going on and on about how he'll win the golden boot and be the best player in the league and LOL MAN CITY for letting go of him and... do I need to continue really?

Optimistic is the word you're looking for (I can see you ignored the part in my last post addressing you about how "it doesn't mean I don't know the flaws are there," even bolded it for you so that's kinda sad), but since you're BIASED (8*D) towards cynicism I can see your plight. My apologies that you've woken up in a bad mood.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Samee thought it was Liverpool's year, so I don't think anyone else will reach his level of delusion.


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Well the whole boom-bust scale kind of hurts that theory...

btdubs after further video review I am no longer comfortable putting Sturridge level with Hernandez. There were quite a few performances I forgot about. I stand behind my statement, however, that they should both be rated in the low 80's in FIFA 12.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Well sturridge is still kinda unproven. Id put him around 79 or 78. Fantastic potential, infact i was the man who innovated ' focal point' 8*D

But hernandez, that bastard cant stop scoring

except against barca ofcourse


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> Biased? lol no, I liked Samee outside of these threads mostly. He seemed like a bright start at first but he got trolled into trollhood. If I was biased I'd be bashing Hernandez and saying how Sturridge is better and THE FOCAL POINT and going on and on about how he'll win the golden boot and be the best player in the league and LOL MAN CITY for letting go of him and... do I need to continue really?
> 
> Optimistic is the word you're looking for (I can see you ignored the part in my last post addressing you about how "it doesn't mean I don't know the flaws are there," even bolded it for you so that's kinda sad), but since you're BIASED (8*D) towards cynicism I can see your plight. My apologies that you've woken up in a bad mood.


You are biased:

- You make out that Torres has good games when he doesn't (WBA and Norwich)
- You think Kalou is a great player
- You are dismissing Hernandez who proved himself at the top last season and try to put Sturridge on his level (at this moment in time anyway)
- You thought Modric going on strike was fine as long as he pushes a move through to Chelsea
- You defend us putting all our eggs in the Modric basket and coming out with a totally different player than the one we need

You call me "biased towards cynicism". No, Evo. I just say how it is. Positive or negative. Doesn't matter. If it's there to be said, then I'll say it.

I'm not afraid to hide and turn my head away from the flaws as you are.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Looking forward to Sunday game at OT v Chelsea, even though side got few injury to players got good enough squad to handle such problems, game v Benfica reverted back to our 4-5-1/4-3-3 European style shape & tactic, in PL go back to how been before, with fast breaks, interchanging of players, lot movement, pace & crisp passing. Unlike maybe past matches v big teams were gone with European style/tactics in PL I think be bolder v Chelsea this weekend.

Think team play in 4-4-1-1 shape of

DdG

Smalling Rio Evans Evra

Nani Carrick Ando Young

Rooney

Chicha

Subs: Anders, Fabio, Jones, Giggs, Fletch, Berba & Toni

Carrick play slightly deeper role so can protect CB's, won’t go forward great deal, play short passing, keep simple so team keep ball. Sadly though I’d rather Cleverley not injured here & was there & no Carrick, he unlike Carrick, gets ball & plays it quicker, then always on go afterwards, never static. Think that amount of movement in that area would be great asset to have v Chelsea as it is solely depend on Ando to do something from middle on Sunday. 

Actually wonder if its worth playing Jones with Ando in CM, Jones can play CDM, but he looks up all team, gets ball gives quickly & keeps going, can also keep ball with him while getting up field, risky to do so in such big game & don’t think he would but maybe just me but I would try it.

Rooney play in hole off Chicha, Chicha run in behind which think have lot joy, Chelsea this season playing high line with 2 fullbacks slightly in front of both CB's & gap in between those 2 CB & & midfield 3 when lose ball on counter is easily visible, Norwich exploited it, WBA to. V Arsenal paid heavy price playing that game at Old Trafford, imagine Chelsea may play Mikel to add more defensive stability to first 11 side which is fine cos feel at times loses positional sense & Rooney have lot joy. Chicha to he likes Mikel I feel is to rash & loses awareness of when go in & when not to.

Fullbacks in that team are ones who offer the width otherwise becomes to narrow for them & pushed high up so be interesting see how A.Cole deals with that, in April v Toni in end he stopped going forward as worried of Toni attacking space he left, Young take on im guessing Bosingwa, be interesting battle there.

Imagine Chelsea play 4-3-3 

Cech

Bosingwa Terry Luiz A.Cole

Mikel
Meireles Lampard

Mata Anelka Sturridge

Subs: Torres, Hilaro, Moluda, Ivanovic, Ramires, Alex & Kalou 

Prediction: Mata v Evra be key battle, he drift in field to create space for others while giving Bosingwa when Mata inside room to go outside, be interesting see what Mata like defending same goes for Sturridge on other side when does same, he be up against Smalling whose not RB so area joy for Chelsea I’d imagine want to get at. Midfield could be interesting there 3 vs our 2, Rooney drop deep at times to become 3rd man in there. Chelsea will unlike Spurs & Bolton actually attack our back 4 & want test De Gea its big test for him fact at OT feel help him, keeping out Chelsea with clean sheet think be huge bonus for him, getting better each game which in turn brings more confidence imo.

My feeling on maybe reason why we might win this game is up top/in final 3rd I can see our movement in our front 4 & quick attacks with slick passing causing Chelsea no end of problems & think defensively been suspect never pick up runners in attack just pass responsibility to someone else, CB go into areas to cover other player either cos not there or sometimes cos to rash like Ruiz case (not go at him but 23/24 it happens best CB done learn about everything till 26-29 So still learning) & take in to consideration Luiz didn’t enjoy Chicha pulling off him last season & now play with that high line at OT just think been ultimate downfall. 

Don’t know if good thing or not but I’m rather calm over game normally nerves are there when game approaches few days before hand but not this time, just mainly excited over game, want see what team can do, sadly be more excited if likes of Jones, Cleverley & Welbeck all starting but I cant complain when Carrick, Chicha & Rio are there then fair enough. Expect this to be good game actually, Chelsea like play as do we, both of us will have go & both feel can win game, so im looking forward to seeing how this game will go.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i think its safe to say mata is the new focal point

because hes so bloody talented

Also, no valencia? interesting choice. is he injured? because in the last game he was the one who gave us and more specifically ashley cole hell


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Joel said:


> You are biased:
> 
> - You make out that Torres has good games when he doesn't (WBA and Norwich)
> - You think Kalou is a great player
> - You are dismissing Hernandez who proved himself at the top last season and try to put Sturridge on his level (at this moment in time anyway)
> - You thought Modric going on strike was fine as long as he pushes a move through to Chelsea
> - You defend us putting all our eggs in the Modric basket and coming out with a totally different player than the one we need
> 
> You call me "biased towards cynicism". No, Evo. I just say how it is. Positive or negative. Doesn't matter. If it's there to be said, then I'll say it.
> 
> I'm not afraid to hide and turn my head away from the flaws as you are.


- You hate Fernando Torres (I don't like him much better) and you appear to not have any view on progress in a game short of goals/assists. I don't need goals/assists to determine if a player played well. I'm not one-dimensional in that way. If Torres didn't have two assists against Leverkusen, you probably would've called that a poor performance, too. In fact, that second goal against Leverkusen spoke exactly what I've been saying since the season started. My problem was that Torres is consistently left alone to deal with the rest of the defenders. And those defenders absolutely swarm him. Against Leverkusen, he wasn't left alone, and he proved his effectiveness by drawing the defense to him and slotting it to an unguarded Mata. You want proof, there it is.
- No, I don't, and I'm the first to admit that my like of him is irrational (I've done it once already IN THIS THREAD).
- I never dismissed Hernandez as a player (including saying that I highly rate him at least 3 or 4 times) and, uhh, read above.
- I felt that if a player was truly, truly unhappy, he might have to do what he has to. Even at Chelsea, if a player absolutely didn't want to be here, I wouldn't say "shut up and play." And I would've absolutely blasted the owner for not getting rid of an unhappy player and getting additional funds from it. A controversial point of view maybe, but I don't see the reason to hold onto a player who would be intentionally ineffective. I'd rather see a player go on strike off the field than on it. A controversial point of view, maybe, but it applies no matter what team it is.
- Did you miss the entire post? Because that seems to be the general idea of the bullet points I'm handing out. I didn't "defend it." I supplied a counter-argument which you conveniently never responded to.

You claim that you say how it is, but you ignore so many of the details. And yet again, you're saying that I'm "afraid" and I "hide" from the flaws, when I have said two times now (and you've ignored both) that my optimism does not mean I don't know the flaws are there.

Until you can learn to stop ignoring so many important details that completely go against what you're saying, it's really not worth talking about anymore.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Modric was truly, truly unhappy? He wasn't when he signed that new contract, it was only when the big money and the lure of trophies came in from Chelsea that his head was turned.

Hernandez is slightly overrated, he isn't the best goal scorer in the world, but his movement is sensational, and link up play with Rooney is exactly what United need. It's not that he has just walked into their team and he fits them perfectly, when he plays he makes them play much better. HE has made them better, not them to him. 

Sturridge in reality has done nothing but score a few at Bolton at the end of the day, a good player but still has to go quite a way to reach Hernandez' level.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

hernandez knocked in 20 EPL goals last season on his way to winning the league with united, even after barely getting a start for the first few months of the season. most of those goals came at a time when Rooney couldn't score for shit. he also scored some crucial champions league goals, such as both goals in the 2-1 aggregate win over marseille and the first goal in the second leg against chelsea to all but seal the tie for united.

comparing him to sturridge, who did pretty well at BOLTON, is ridiculous.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> hernandez knocked in 20 EPL goals last season on his way to winning the league with united, even after barely getting a start for the first few months of the season. most of those goals came at a time when Rooney couldn't score for shit. he also scored some crucial champions league goals, such as both goals in the 2-1 aggregate win over marseille and the first goal in the second leg against chelsea to all but seal the tie for united.
> 
> comparing him to sturridge, who did pretty well at BOLTON, is ridiculous.


Nah Seb, I criticised it, so it must be wrong. I'm BIASED towards criticism. 

I also apparently hate Torres. Evo is telling me a lot of things about myself that I did not know. I must thank him next time I visit imagination land.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

the best thing was seeing the different reactions to the line. a few of the gifs were fucking quality.

if sturridge was really that good he wouldn't of gone to bolton when chelsea were poor and needing goals.


----------



## Beer

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

wait. who thinks sturridge is as good as hernandez?:lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

'Evo just said sturridge is on the same level as me!!!"


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*










*"YES! YES! AN APPEARANCE!"*


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*










Fergie: Carlo, remember that Sturridge kid you sent on loan to Bolton?
Carlo: Sì
Fergie: EVO said he's as good as young Chicharito.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> hernandez knocked in 20 EPL goals last season on his way to winning the league with united, even after barely getting a start for the first few months of the season. most of those goals came at a time when Rooney couldn't score for shit. he also scored some crucial champions league goals, such as both goals in the 2-1 aggregate win over marseille and the first goal in the second leg against chelsea to all but seal the tie for united.
> 
> comparing him to sturridge, who did pretty well at BOLTON, is ridiculous.


In reality Hernandez scored 20 goals in all competitions, 13 in the league in 27 appearances compared to 9 in 13 (8 in 12 for Bolton) from Sturridge for a shit team is very respectable considering the players United have to create chances for Hernandez is far greater to the support Sturridge had at Bolton.

Scoring goals for BOLTON is far more of an achievement than scoring a few more league goals at United. I'm sure if Sturridge was at United in Hernandez's position he would've done fairly well, but yeah Hernandez is a natural finisher and fits so well in to that team.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

well now i just dont know who to believe.

Nige made some great points, but then again so did all those pictures of people laughing


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Nige™ said:


> In reality Hernandez scored 20 goals in all competitions, 13 in the league in 27 appearances compared to 9 in 13 (8 in 12 for Bolton) from Sturridge for a shit team is very respectable considering the players United have to create chances for Hernandez is far greater to the support Sturridge had at Bolton.
> 
> Scoring goals for BOLTON is far more of an achievement than scoring a few more league goals at United. I'm sure if Sturridge was at United in Hernandez's position he would've done fairly well, but yeah Hernandez is a natural finisher and fits so well in to that team.


to be fair hernandez only made 15 starts, the rest were all sub appearances. 

Also you could look at the last point another way, that it is harder to score for united as you have more compition for goals. For instance would Odemwingie of scored 15 goals in a top 4 team?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Leon Best has 8 in 12 for a poor team. Put him in the Man Utd team and watch the goals flow.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> hernandez knocked in 20 EPL goals last season on his way to winning the league with united, even after barely getting a start for the first few months of the season. most of those goals came at a time when Rooney couldn't score for shit. he also scored some crucial champions league goals, such as both goals in the 2-1 aggregate win over marseille and the first goal in the second leg against chelsea to all but seal the tie for united.
> 
> comparing him to sturridge, who did pretty well at BOLTON, is ridiculous.


It's harder for a player to score goals at Bolton. Man Utd are more dominant in games, attack better and create more chances. I'm not really into stats but 8 goals in 12 apps for Bolton is better than 'pretty well' as far as I'm concerned.

I think Hernandez is easily better but people are over reacting to Evo's comment a bit. I'd guess all of you were surprised when Ferguson picked Welbeck over Hernandez earlier this season, and if Welbeck hadn't got injured he would still be starting ahead of Hernandez. Welbeck got 6 goals in 26 games for Sunderland last season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

lolleonbest 

Nige made some good points but I think the next big factor you should put into it is that Sturridge while not getting the starts at Chelsea he has trained under the UK game speed & such whereas Hernandez has come from a completley different country and pretty much adapted straight away and turned into a goal machine really. It's much harder for players to come from other countries and do well straight off the bat. Many good players including Nani, Ronaldo, Henry etc... didn't start out well. Hernandez has. 

Don't see the whole Overrated argument. Don't really see people calling him one of the best right now or anything but it's hard to argue with the fact that he came in as a young guy never played in the league and adapted with ease scoring more goals than strikers who have played in the league for years.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> lolleonbest
> 
> Nige made some good points but I think the next big factor you should put into it is that Sturridge while not getting the starts at Chelsea he has trained under the UK game speed & such whereas Hernandez has come from a completley different country and pretty much adapted straight away and turned into a goal machine really. It's much harder for players to come from other countries and do well straight off the bat. Many good players including Nani, Ronaldo, Henry etc... didn't start out well. Hernandez has.
> 
> Don't see the whole Overrated argument. Don't really see people calling him one of the best right now or anything but it's hard to argue with the fact that he came in as a young guy never played in the league and adapted with ease scoring more goals than strikers who have played in the league for years.


See thread title. 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Leon Best has 8 in 12 for a poor team. Put him in the Man Utd team and watch the goals flow.












*"Ssssssh Mags, I don't want Fergie knowing I'm better than one of his strikers"*


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> See thread title. 8*D


KUN is one of those success stories yes but others haven't faired so well. We all remember MIGHTY ANDRIY SHEVENCKO right? 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

you cant really compare aguero with hernandez, aguero was already a world star, playing in one of the top 2 leagues in the world, while hernandez was unknown playing in the mexican league.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> lolleonbest


Firing us to 4th place, what a hero. Would post your sig as a reply if I could be arsed.



JakeC_91 said:


> *"Ssssssh Mags, I don't want Fergie knowing I'm better than one of his strikers"*


Not just better, the BEST. Probably better to keep him under wraps.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> you cant really compare aguero with hernandez, aguero was already a world star, playing in one of the top 2 leagues in the world, while hernandez was unknown playing in the mexican league.


So what, that doesn't mean his goals counted for double.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Firing us to 4th place, what a hero.
> 
> 
> 
> Not just better, the BEST. Probably better to keep him under wraps.


Chelsea to sign Leon Best for £40m in January deadline day plz.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Chelsea to sign Leon Best for £40m in January deadline day plz.


Liverpool are more likely to sign him for £35m.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Nah we will bid £35m but Chelsea will see his immaculate scoring record and outbid us. This will naturally come after Arsenal bid £10m leaving Mike Ashley Loling all day long.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Whatever happens, all's well as long as Ashley gets another new boat.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Whatever happens, all's well as long as Ashley gets another new boat.


----------



## Kun10

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> It's harder for a player to score goals at Bolton. Man Utd are more dominant in games, attack better and create more chances. I'm not really into stats but 8 goals in 12 apps for Bolton is better than 'pretty well' as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I think Hernandez is easily better but people are over reacting to Evo's comment a bit.* I'd guess all of you were surprised when Ferguson picked Welbeck over Hernandez earlier this season, and if Welbeck hadn't got injured he would still be starting ahead of Hernandez.* Welbeck got 6 goals in 26 games for Sunderland last season.


Wasn't Hernandez injured? Pretty sure he'll be starting over Welbeck regardless. Berbatov however....


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Oh my goodness. The whole thread pulling a Joel on me, completely forgetting that I admitted my original statement was wrong. Quality stuff, guys. The pictures especially I've appreciated. :lmao

Joel, much praise to you for ducking the entire post. There was nothing you could do, might as well bow out and go back to doing banter again.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kun10 said:


> Wasn't Hernandez injured? Pretty sure he'll be starting over Welbeck regardless. Berbatov however....


Yeah I believe he had a concussion so he had to miss the first few games.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kun10 said:


> Wasn't Hernandez injured? Pretty sure he'll be starting over Welbeck regardless. Berbatov however....





Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah I believe he had a concussion so he had to miss the first few games.


He came off the bench to play against Arsenal on 35 mins, I doubt he was concussed.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> Oh my goodness. The whole thread pulling a Joel on me, completely forgetting that I admitted my original statement was wrong. Quality stuff, guys. The pictures especially I've appreciated. :lmao
> 
> Joel, much praise to you for ducking the entire post. There was nothing you could do, might as well bow out and go back to doing banter again.


What's the point of responding to drivel?

If a whole thread is "pulling a Joel" on you, what does that say about you?

You can continue to believe that Torres has played well, that Kalou is a great player et al and that Sturridge is on Hernandez's level.. I can't be doing with your fantasy world crap.

Good day, sir.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Personally i think you two balance each other well.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> He came off the bench to play against Arsenal on 35 mins, I doubt he was concussed.


He missed 3 preseason games, the community shield and wasn't even on the bench for the 1st game of the season, so I'm pretty sure he was concussed, just not for that game. And I'm sure Fergie was just trying to bring him back slowly before Welbeck's injury.


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Joel and Evo, bickering like an old married couple. how cute.

I'd take Torres back, 5 million and he's ours, k?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Give Torres to us, we need someone decent and experienced on the bench in case super Bendtner gets injured whilst firing us up the table 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



redeadening said:


> Personally i think you two balance each other well.


I don't know if I can see that. Around Evo, I can't vent frustration about Chelsea. You nor Rockhead never had a problem with it, so I don't know...


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

THE FOCAL POINT


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Daniel 'THE FOCAL POINT' Sturridge


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Yeah someone needs to explain the focal point to me, I don't think I was reading the thread when that happened.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I think Stringer mentioned something about either RVP or Nasri being the FOCAL POINT in the Arsenal squad (at the time).


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i do like sturridge, and i think you see the stardom in him ... but he's not there yet. hernandez's movement is genius. he straddles the offsides line like a fucking boss. 

hate him for that. u jelly? yes. yes, i am.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Hernandez cant straddle the offside line against Barca though can he? Yes, i will continue to bring that up because that was the vital moment where Hernandez using his latino sneaking through barriers powers mattered the most

And as for the focal point, i thought of it! I said that sturridge will be a focal point and BKB Hulk called me out on it. Before ya knew it, it was a forum thing.

Sturridge is a good kid. He rarely gets his chance but when he does he makes ALOT of it.

Not so much a fan of Kalou though


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

can't really have a go at hernandez for having a bad game against barcelona. vidic was the worst player on the pitch that night yet he's arguably the best centre-back in the world.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> I think Stringer mentioned something about either RVP or Nasri being the FOCAL POINT in the Arsenal squad (at the time).


I guess Jenkinson is the fecal point then.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> I guess Jenkinson is the fecal point then.


brilliant


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> can't really have a go at hernandez for having a bad game against barcelona. vidic was the worst player on the pitch that night yet he's arguably the best centre-back in the world.


Barca did a heck of a job keeping hernandez locked down with that offside net


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> can't really have a go at hernandez for having a bad game against barcelona. vidic was the worst player on the pitch that night yet he's arguably the best centre-back in the world.


Ever heard of Titus Bramble son?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kun10 said:


> Wasn't Hernandez injured? Pretty sure he'll be starting over Welbeck regardless. *Berbatov however....*


Poor Berbs .



Seb said:


> vidic was the worst player on the pitch that night yet he's arguably the best centre-back in the world.


Nah, that ''honour'' goes to Valencia. I remember Vidic making a couple of interceptions that probably would have lead to goals. Not saying he played well, just that he helped to keep the score somewhat respectable.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I remember Vidic getting nutmegged by Messi and being saved by Ferdinand several times. I think he was at fault, or at least out of position for the first goal, though the blame really lied with Evra. One of the centre backs should've closed Messi down for the second. My favourite goal was the last one though, when Carrick just booted the ball straight at another Utd player who had no chance of controlling it, it fell straight to Pedro who layed it off for Villa. Kind of like when Cesc tried that stupid back-heel at the Camp Nou that cost Arsenal the lead in the tie. 

Though having said that, I don't remember Valencia doing much either, so you could be right.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Rooney and Ferdinand are the only two I remember doing anything remotely noteworthy.


----------



## Kun10

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

There seems to be an awful lot of goals scored in to United which lead back to Evra. A few seasons ago I would have called him the best LB in the world too.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Fabio had a decent game.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Yeah, Fabio was our best player that night. He did well, considering most of the players around him were crumbling.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kun10 said:


> There seems to be an awful lot of goals scored in to United which lead back to Evra. A few seasons ago I would have called him the best LB in the world too.


Hoi, not this again.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Sometimes Evra has a ''Fuck it, we'll be fine'' approach to defending. It wouldn't be so bad if he was a striker but he's a left-back so it can be a little frustrating sometimes. In fairness to him though, he has played and defended well for the past 2 or 3 games so I shouldn't be too harsh on him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Our left is usually our tightest side. Ive only seen one genuinely bad Ashley Cole match recently. And that was vs united and more specificly Valencia.

Majority of goals against us seem to come down the right.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Yeah, I'm hoping we start Valencia and Young on Sunday. Maybe even Nani on the right and Valencia at right-back :hmm:.

It's been done before. Against Chelsea. At Stamford Bridge. And it was class.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Rooney was missing for the entire CL Final except his goal. That goal just covered what was an inept display from him, maybe it was a good precursor to what he is playing like now.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping we start Valencia and Young on Sunday. Maybe even Nani on the right and Valencia at right-back :hmm:.
> 
> It's been done before. Against Chelsea. At Stamford Bridge. And it was class.


That was before Juan Mata got here


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



redeadening said:


> That was before Juan Mata got here


Even if you play him, we'll still win. It Juan Mata.


Oh yes! I shoe-horned it in there!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

You think ashley young is so impressive

AVB is making up new positions all the time. Torres is the worlds first Centre Attacking Striker Midfielder. And Sturridge plays as FP. Or Focal Point. And I dont even know what Raul's position is. And then we have our Centre Back Strikers Luiz and Terry. Or CBS as AVB calls it.

I think our game plan is to confuse our opponents so much that they forget what sport it is and we score.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

FORZA STURRIDGE


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Meireles plays as a NMBFI (not modric but fuck it). Should know that by now redeadening :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*






JOE MESSI


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Fucking hell, that was brilliant. Skinned around 4 or 5 players there.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

tbf that's a fucking brilliant run. Where was that for LOLerpool last season Joseph? 8*D.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> can't really have a go at hernandez for having a bad game against barcelona. vidic was the worst player on the pitch that night yet he's arguably the best centre-back in the world.


I would have said Carrick, but I'm not sure he was actually on the pitch for most of it.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I would have said Carrick, but I'm not sure he was actually on the pitch for most of it.


He had a productive game, did you not see him standing in the centre-circle with his pad and pen taking notes on Xavi/Iniesta?


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> JOE MESSI


BETTER THAN BALOTELLI AND MESSI COMBINED.


Most of the United team had a final to forget against Barca. Not really fair to single out individuals.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Well what could they really have done? Pulled a jose and parked the bus? Ultra aggressive?

The one thing that I assumed they would rely on is somehow sneaking the ball through to Hernandez who'd get through just finish. But it didnt happen. Not his fault ofcourse.

I mean it raises the question, how can anyone beat Barca without some good luck on your side?


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Joel said:


> You can continue to believe that Torres has played well, that Kalou is a great player et al and that Sturridge is on Hernandez's level.. I can't be doing with your fantasy world crap.





ME said:


> I don't need goals/assists to determine if a player played well. I'm not one-dimensional in that way. If Torres didn't have two assists against Leverkusen, you probably would've called that a poor performance, too. In fact, that second goal against Leverkusen spoke exactly what I've been saying since the season started. My problem was that Torres is consistently left alone to deal with the rest of the defenders. And those defenders absolutely swarm him. Against Leverkusen, he wasn't left alone, and he proved his effectiveness by drawing the defense to him and slotting it to an unguarded Mata. You want proof, there it is.





ME said:


> I rate the guy highly, but some people are way too overenthusiastic about him a la the way I'm overenthusiastic about Kalou.





ME said:


> - No, I don't, and I'm the first to admit that my like of him is irrational (I've done it once **twice now* already IN THIS THREAD).





ME said:


> btdubs after further video review I am no longer comfortable putting Sturridge level with Hernandez. There were quite a few performances I forgot about.


Not sure if srs.

And actually, it was me who said that Sturridge would be *a* focal point of the offense and everyone jumped on it and thought I was saying that he'd be THE focal point. But redeadening made more out of the joke than anyone. (though I actually even usertitle'd it at one point)

EDIT: And when did Joe Cole decide to wake up? Damn!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

just fuck and be done with it


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Considering that as an option, I hear angry sex is pretty wild. Especially when only one of us (Joel) is angry.

Brings a whole new definition to the inb4 line, really.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Joe Cole. WTF. 

Excellent run.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

EVO just let it go mate. Your worse than a woman who needs to have the last word in a fight regardless of whether she's right or wrong.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Tenacious.C. said:


> EVO just let it go mate. Your worse than a woman who needs to have the last word in a fight regardless of whether she's right or wrong.


It's funny, because Evo said in the chatbox, that I'm "elitest" and I "always want the last word". Yet I didn't respond to him and he comes in here and says I'm dodging his posts. What do you want of me? If I respond I'm elitest and want the last word. If I don't, I'm dodging and ignoring you.

You just seems to crave my attention, Evo. Just like you craved Pyro's attention in the WWE section. Every thread has to be about Evo, otherwise he will get angry and upset. You have some growing up to do, kid.

Moving on...

What a run by Joe Cole. Chelsea boy through and through 8*D


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Oh, dear. Oh, dear. You're worse off than I thought, Joel.

Since it's clear you're just going to keep on ducking posts that clearly expose you, and you're just going to keep on trying to make me look as inferior as possible, I'm just officially going to stop playing along with you because it's polluting these threads. In fact, fuck it, you're just gonna go on my ignore list and then you can pollute these threads all you want when another one of my posts pisses you off for no good reason.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

yawn


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Evo's viewpoints on Chelsea really are Samee-esque.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

ignore list


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Fuck off Qatari's hopefully the rumours are again bollox, as much as i dislike the glazers the qatari folk would just be city owners x2, unless they let fergie and whoever takes over fergie do their own thing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i hope the same whinging and whining about ruining the sport occurs if united get qatar owners


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

City hate everything about united and the united fans and that's what city hope to become and have the global fanbase etc etc.

Then us united fans hate everything about the way city have went with the megarich abu dhabi owners, now united could go the same route.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

bigger anger than the glazer takeover perhaps?

i read that they floated the singapore exchange.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Fuck off Qatari's hopefully the rumours are again bollox, as much as i dislike the glazers the qatari folk would just be city owners x2, unless they let fergie and whoever takes over fergie do their own thing.


You sound like the tolerant type. :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> You sound like the tolerant type. :side:


haha that post never came off racist did it.

Unless you just mean't the fact i kinda already dislike them and not has even happened.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> You sound like the tolerant type. :side:












We don't want them richers in these har parts.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> JOE MESSI


Why the hell wasn't he doing that for us? fpalm

Edit

United possibly getting Quarti owners? That would be horrible day for football tbh.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Damn, feels like Evo/Joel has gone on for about 50 pages now.


----------



## Nas

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Stringer left out in the cold...


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> Oh, dear. Oh, dear. You're worse off than I thought, Joel.
> 
> Since it's clear you're just going to keep on ducking posts that clearly expose you, and you're just going to keep on trying to make me look as inferior as possible, I'm just officially going to stop playing along with you because it's polluting these threads. In fact, fuck it, you're just gonna go on my ignore list and then you can pollute these threads all you want when another one of my posts pisses you off for no good reason.












ignore list you say?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Evo is annoyed that Modric is on Levy's ignore list.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Well I'm on his ignore list now, so hopefully that will be the end of it. I still need a chuckle from time to time, so I'll still be reading his posts.

SAMEEVO.

Really not looking forward to our game against United on Sunday. They've looked outstanding so far and we have been struggling to get fluency in our play and creating chances. I would love a draw right now. Also, I'm happy that we get this fixture out of the way early.

Looking forward to Spurs vs Liverpool though. Should be a good game of football.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i doubt he has put you on the list, he will still proabably read every post you make.



big cesc thing blow up about him saying he left Arsenal for Barcelona as he doesn't see us winning EPL next year, but he has denied this on his twitter. 

cesc4official Cesc Fàbregas Soler
Id never speak 1 bad work abt AFC, here there's once more prove that so many people put in newspaper wtv they want and its not professional.

cesc4official Cesc Fàbregas Soler
I want Arsenal to be succesfull as much as every single fan. Thats not why i left, it was never in my mind. AFC made me who i am today.

cesc4official Cesc Fàbregas Soler
And nobody will ever change that. I never gave any interview away since my press conference at my presentation and there i just said...

cesc4official Cesc Fàbregas Soler
...The truth and what came out of my heart. Great words abt this great football club cause that just what they deserve: succes and trophies.

cesc4official Cesc Fàbregas Soler
People can h8 me 4 leaving or remember that i gave my all for the club. But me talking 1 bad word or saying smthng against AFC will not seen


Great stuff from Cesc, I don't know why people try to drive a rift between the two.



Also, thought this was interesting from a few weeks back.

Nanas08 Samir Nasri Official
This tweet is for the english newspaper stop trying to made something between me and arsenal i love this club and everything around it


Come on son, evidently don't love the club.


----------



## haribo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

If somebody else quotes a post from someone on your ignore list, do you see the quote?


----------



## STALKER

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ i think you do.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Oh wonderful, now the Chelsea fans on this place are turning against each other.

Where the hell did Rockhead go?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Taylor Swift probably has some nationwide tour he's decided to follow.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

everyone needs to cool go down and go sing INTO THE GROOVE.

also, seen some tottenham fan wearing this today, thinking it was an official fucking tottenham official tee. 

http://www.topman.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?beginIndex=0&viewAllFlag=&catalogId=33056&storeId=12555&productId=2646290&langId=-1&categoryId=&parent_category_rn=&searchTerm=to%20dare%20is%20to%20do&resultCount=1

shit motto tbf.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Idk if this has been posted but...

http://shop.fulhamfc.com/retproddetail.aspx?d=56&id=1458

WTF is this. You'd literally have to be a psychopath or on a bet to wear this thing :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

why is michael anywhere near a male over the age of 7?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Why?










"If some stupid fans don't understand and appreciate such a gift this guy gave to the world they can go to hell. I don't want them to be fans. If they don't understand and don't believe in things I believe in they can go to Chelsea, they can go to anywhere else" 

Because Al Fayed is insane, that's why.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

well, guess i'm off to hell then. maybe i'll meet michael and his kiddyfiddling crew


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I just can't get past it. Imagine being a Fulham fan, turning up at the game and seeing this out the front:










Jesus wept.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Who the hell would honestly want a teeshirt with a picture of the chairman next to Jackson?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It's so absurd it's almost awesome, but it falls short. The MJ hat on the badge is a nice touch, though.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Al-Fayed is a serious legend. Fulham are a cracking club. You've got to admire the little niche they've carved out for themselves in the overcrowded market of London. Also, those MJ t-shirts are meant to be ironic.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Who the hell would honestly want a teeshirt with a picture of the chairman next to Jackson?


maybe michael has a few that he wears...

oh wait


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Bananas said:


> Al-Fayed is a serious legend. Fulham are a cracking club. You've got to admire the little niche they've carved out for themselves in the overcrowded market of London. *Also, those MJ t-shirts are meant to be ironic*.


they're really not, they got a whole line of stuff about jackson

http://shop.fulhamfc.com/retailprods.aspx?cat=139&h=56


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Bananas said:


> Al-Fayed is a serious legend. Fulham are a cracking club. You've got to admire the little niche they've carved out for themselves in the overcrowded market of London. Also, those MJ t-shirts are meant to be ironic.


Is Al Fayed being ironic when he comments on sections of the fans that don't like the Jackson stuff when he said this:

""If some stupid fans don't understand and appreciate such a gift this guy gave to the world they can go to hell. I don't want them to be fans. If they don't understand and don't believe in things I believe in they can go to Chelsea, they can go to anywhere else" ?

Is the fucking statue in front of Craven Cottage ironic?

I admire Fulham greatly, too, they're one of my favourite clubs outside of United, but come on. This is batshit crazy.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I may be wrong on it being ironic, but I still think it could be. There's no way they'd release an umbrella with the statue on it if it were just a run of the mill footballer statue.

I wonder if they'll make a statue of Hugh Grant next 8*D


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I just can't get past it. Imagine being a Fulham fan, turning up at the game and seeing this out the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus wept.












That would be my reaction.

I have actually been to a game at Craven Cottage. Fulham vs Blackburn....MASSIVE. Paul Dickov scored twice as Blackburn won. Here is Dickov on a separate occasion:










If Kiz doesn't know what's going on there he should hand in his circa 2007 Man City fan passport. 8*D


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Dickov is a product of Arsenal isn't he? What a pro, lol.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

yeah, then moved to citeh because he was shite and couldn't get a game :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

How things change.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I love some of the players we produced in the 90s. Paul Dickov, John Hartson, Niall Quinn. Such un-Arsenal players by today's standards, yet back then, those type of players are what we were all about. Kevin Campbell too.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Solskjaer is being linked with the Blackburn job, really hope he doesnt take it, dont think many people would want that job at the moment, especially with the owners they have



> Ole Gunnar Solskjaer's agent has refused to comment on speculation linking the Man United legend with the Blackburn manager's job.
> 
> Solskjaer is currently manager of Molde in his homeland Norway, and he has showed his credentials as he is set to guide them to the title.
> 
> Before joining Molde last year, he spent three-years honing his skills with Manchester United's reserve side under the tutelage of Sir Alex Ferguson.
> 
> Now he is reported to be a target for Blackburn's owner Venky's, despite the fact they have insisted this week that they have no plans to sack under-fire boss Steve Kean.
> 
> Solskjaer's agent Jim Solbakken, though, has refused to comment on the possibility of Norwegian returning to English football.
> 
> "Blackburn Rovers have a manager," he told the Daily Mirror.
> 
> "And Ole is doing very well in Norway."


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> yeah, then moved to citeh because he was shite and couldn't get a game :lmao


8*D It'd be funny if Wenger got the sack and Dickov got given the job.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Joel said:


> Well I'm on his ignore list now, so hopefully that will be the end of it. I still need a chuckle from time to time, so I'll still be reading his posts.
> 
> SAMEEVO.
> 
> Really not looking forward to our game against United on Sunday. They've looked outstanding so far and we have been struggling to get fluency in our play and creating chances. I would love a draw right now. Also, I'm happy that we get this fixture out of the way early.
> 
> Looking forward to Spurs vs Liverpool though. Should be a good game of football.


I'm actually interested to see how you guys do against United. For some reason, I get the feeling we'll be seeing a Chelsea victory. Goals from Ladyboy (BREAKING NEWS), Fat Frank + Mata one, while a brace from Rooney at the other end.

As for us, we need Kelly to come up fit. Badly. Skrtel would get smashed to pieces by Bale if he plays RB.



united_07 said:


> Solskjaer is being linked with the Blackburn job, really hope he doesnt take it, dont think many people would want that job at the moment, especially with the owners they have


I wouldn't worry, Kean's got Blackburn headed to the top four anyway.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Blackburn vs Arsenal today - HUGE MATCH. top 4 match.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Our key is Mata. I remember our last two games vs united. Asides from Drogba going mental and trying to destroy the entire united defence solo, we lacked anything even resembling creativity. We just kept giving the ball to cole and he kept losing it. And luiz didnt help matters either. mata and Cole down the left will put our strength there

Mata and Torres linking up once more with Sturridge putting in another huge effort down the right would be a godsend.

ironically enough though, its the defence thats got me worried. Bloody ashley 'messi' young. think AVB is gonna risk it again and play Luiz? Or stick with the more stable Ivanovic?


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

If he is smart he will stick with Ivanovic tbh. Luiz is good but Rooney, Young, Hernandez & Co if they all play will exploit the hell outta him simply because his defending isn't up to the level required.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

He's a great defender IMO, but his slides are often reckless and his positioning is off at times

Just needs more experience


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



redeadening said:


> Our key is Mata. I remember our last two games vs united. Asides from Drogba going mental and trying to destroy the entire united defence solo, we lacked anything even resembling creativity. We just kept giving the ball to cole and he kept losing it. And luiz didnt help matters either. mata and Cole down the left will put our strength there
> 
> Mata and Torres linking up once more with Sturridge putting in another huge effort down the right would be a godsend.
> 
> ironically enough though, its the defence thats got me worried. Bloody ashley 'messi' young. think AVB is gonna risk it again and play Luiz? Or stick with the more stable Ivanovic?


That shithead Luiz had a stinker last time he was at Old Trafford, here's hoping it's the same again.

Drogba is lucky he's not playing, he doesn't want another encounter with Jonny ''Kung Fu'' Evans....






FATALITY!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Drogba seems to have taken a ridiculous amount of physical abuse over the last few years


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

He's big enough to take it and dish it out.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Ladyboy will have Anelka taken out next if Anelka starts over him this week. :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> He's big enough to take it and dish it out.


I dont really remember him hurting anyone to be honest. I mean Terry has always been our thug. But Drogba? Unless you count his verbal beatdown in 2009 he's been decent physically


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

No, not in a thuggish way. But his size and strength means he's physical enough to dish it out. I'm sure a few defenders have found that out over the years.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*










Well, Kelly has been training (I don't know if it's light or proper training), but he's there.

Hopefully its...

Reina

Kelly - Carragher - Agger - Enrique

-------Lucas--------Adam

Kuyt------Suarez------Downing

---------Carroll

Subs: Doni, Coates, Gerrard, Bellamy, HENDO, Maxi, Flanagan.

I'd play Skrtel in this game, but I know Carra will play. Flanagan on bench incase Kelly gets injured. 

Squad depth is good, really hard to pick a team. Included Kuyt because he should protect the right side + run Tottenham tired. Gerrard, Bellamy and one of Hendo/Maxi to come on 2nd half.


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

That Evans/Drogba video was fantastic. :lmao

I remember being so pissed when that happened though. Especially when Drogba somehow got booked out of the whole thing. Three cracked/broken ribs, no big deal.

Looking forward to Chelsea/Man U if I can wake up in time. I've had a crazy busy weekend already and it's only Friday still. Could easily sleep through a chunk of the game.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Gerrard's apparently not ready to come back for this game.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Yeah I heard that too, mainly because they're worried about rushing him back, like Johnson. 

He seems raring to go in training though.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Better he isn't rushed. 

It will be very interesting to see the lineup with Gerrard starting though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Nah everyone knows his body is fucking him over big time now so it's much better that he isnt rushed. Doubt he will be back for another week to two. Don't think Kelly will start either even though I would like him too. Kenny seems ready to play Skrtel on the flank


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> No, not in a thuggish way. But his size and strength means he's physical enough to dish it out. I'm sure a few defenders have found that out over the years.


Think the worst thing Drogba has done to someone was knee Vidic on the chin in a 50-50. Vidic looked destroyed. I marked.

A few weeks later, Drogba slapped Vidic and got sent off and the rest is terrible history. I cried.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Wenger strongly hinting Arshavin will play in the "Cesc" role behind RVP. Fuck yeah. Also defended Silent Stan and said he would speak out soon. Nice.

Song and Gervinho being back is a big plus. Two vital players. 

Sczcesny

Sagna - Koscielny - Mertesacker - Gibbs

Song - Arteta
Arshavin

Gervinho - RVP - Walcott​
Looks a great line up. Front 3 should run them ragged.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

whats news on the line up


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Thanks to soccer am showing us the light.

GLC with the tribute to DAT PULIS.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Need to beat Newcastle today. Been boring sitting through 3 draws out of 4 matches so far lol.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenal Arsenal.com
#Arsenal team to play Blackburn: Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Santos, Song, Arshavin, Arteta, Ramsey, Gervinho, Van Persie



So, Santos starts at LB. Ramsey back in as AMF with Arteta a bit deeper with Gervinho and Arsh on wings.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

1217 BREAKING NEWS: We're hearing there's a doubt about today's Wolves-QPR match because of a power cut in Wolverhampton. There's currently no power at Molineux and club officials have promised a further update soon.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Cheap bastards not paying their bill. I have Wolves in the pools.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Pumped to see Santos.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Ewood Park looks empty.

edit: It's filled up a bit since the adverts, but still, a hell of a lot of empty seats.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Mertesacker, what a pussy! :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

1250: BREAKING NEWS
The power is back on at Molineux! Wolves' game versus QPR at (1500 BST) will proceed as normal.

We get to see some sexy football, yay!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao robinson

nah, good goal by gervinho


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Gervinho's head is ridiculously big. Robinson could have moved for that.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

WE'VE ONLY GOT ONE SONG. Guy is a boss. Cracking finish by Gervinho. Said they would be big players for us 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Robinson should have saved that tbh. Still a nice goal.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

FEED THE YAK AND HE WILL SCORE!!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

THE YAKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Yakubu!!!!!!

Both goals should have been saved.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Sexy finish from the Yak.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Where you rushing to Szczesny? The ball is the other way :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

so back to that Szczesny debate....8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> so back to that Szczesny debate....8*D


Looking shakey as fuck right about now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

bad defending from arsenal again. and chesney poor keeping, i actually need arsenal to win for my accumulator.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It's a bit ridiculous that Robinson takes the free-kicks from _everywhere_ in Blackburn's half.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arteta, great finish.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Beautiful goal from Mikel.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

great goal from arteta


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

2-1. really hope arsenal fucks this up somehow :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

BIG YAK. Finish. Scott 'THE THUG' Dann. Awful. Some poor defending though, Szczesny shaky.


MIKEL ARTETA. 2-1. Follow, follow, follow


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

soon to be 2-2 :side:


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

COCKSHELLKNEE is fucking awful.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Gervinho took way to many touches there, Should have hit it one time.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Gervinho had a mixed bag. Good finish for the opener, and has been our biggest threat with Sagna down the right. On the other side he should have passed to RVP for a great chance to score and played a poor pass to Arsh. I thought Ramsey was super, very strong on the ball and started quite a few attacks and got forward when necessary and provided a delightful cutback for Arteta. Koscielny wasn't that bad at all. His and Per's passing out of the back was poor but Kosc made some important headers and read play very well at times. Song was magnificent, has been for the majority of the minutes he has played barring Dortmund's first half.

Not many negatives. Defending was poor at times, especially for the Yak's goal and we should have scored another goal but everything else was good.


And LOL at big Dwight calling Aaron Ramsey ALAN Ramsey. Idiot.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao Arsenal. Think it was Song.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> WE'VE ONLY GOT ONE SONG


count yourselves lucky


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Gervinho took way to many touches there, Should have hit it one time.


#THATSWHATSHESAID.



DAT OWN GOAL RITE DERRE.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

THERES ONLY ONE SONG


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

great set piece defending. song knew nothing of it. should have been cleared before reached him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenal just can't stop OWN GOAL this season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City:  Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Blackburn should be winning.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

HUGE chance for formica there...


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenal's defending is appalling.


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

SONG. what a legend.

Arsenal truly is woeful.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Blackburn will screw it up somehow.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

FEED THE YAK!!!!!

3-2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Oh Arsenal, Arsenal, Arsenal.....


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenal running them ragged.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Dear lord.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

santos plays yakubu onside twice for two goals


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

3-2, YAKUBU

appalling marking. really poor zonal marking on the corner.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Regardless of the offside, that defending is fucking appalling.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

clear offside goal. GET ON THE PHONE TO STAN.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenal have been horrible from set peices.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenalol.

Sorry Stringer, your attacking play has been promising but the defending has been awful by Arsenal. You might suffer with Sagna now off.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> clear offside goal. GET ON THE PHONE TO STAN.


Shouldn't have even come to the offside goal.

The fuck is Koscielny doing?

Wenger being OUTWITTED by STEVE KEAN.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Kean > Wenger.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Joel said:


> Shouldn't have even come to the offside goal.
> 
> The fuck is Koscielny doing?
> 
> Wenger being *OUTWITTED by STEVE KEAN*.


:lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Kean showing Barcelona how to play. :side:


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

LMAO DAT OWN GOAL


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Oh god.

Stringer's head is about to implode.


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

HOLY LOLS


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

LMAO 4-2. BEST DEFENSE IN THE LEAGUE.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## Rising

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

4-2


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenal, the only team to go down 4-2 after scoring 4 goals.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Fuck this


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

DAT DEFENSE


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

what makes it funnier is stringer's posts during the week


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenal fans next defence: We will be IMMENSE when Vermaelen returns!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

TOP DEFENSIVE UNIT

HOW UN4-2NATE FOR YOU STRINGER


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao Oh Sweet Jesus Arsenal have done it again.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

You need a win and who do you bring on! 

Maroune Camakah.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao I just turned on Sky Sports. WTF is happening? 4-2 to the chicken fuckers?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

lololololololArsenal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao song getting applauded off by the blackburn fans


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kiz said:


> TOP DEFENSIVE UNIT
> 
> HOW *UN4-2NATE* FOR YOU STRINGER


Oh Lawdy Lawdy.

Arsenal are definitely 2009-10 Liverpool.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

This is only helping Liverpool's 4th place hopes which is bad but you can't help but laugh at the shambles Arsenal are :lmao.


----------



## haribo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Blackburn have had 3 shots on target. And 4 goals. (Y)


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Chamakh to score a hattrick and win the game for Arsenal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> :lmao I just turned on Sky Sports. WTF is happening? 4-2 to the chicken fuckers?


Junior 'Messi' Hoillet been destorying that defence. 




Joel said:


> Oh Lawdy Lawdy.
> 
> Arsenal are definitely 2009-10 Liverpool.


This was saying this from the start of the season. 

Seriously the more Arsenal fuck up the happier me and all Liverpool fans will be since it just helps us like SA said.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

4-3, is it on?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Tense 5 minutes for Blackburn now.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I fucking told you! Chamakh to win it all!


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Chamakh, arsenal's saviour???


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Camakah actually scoring?


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

is this the free away ticket arsenal fans were promised to them after the 8-2 match


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Put it in the air and Chamakh will bury it. 

It is his only use.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

come on 5-3 :side:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Ramsey has been pretty awful.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> is this the free away ticket arsenal fans were promised to them after the 8-2 match


i fucking hope so


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> is this the free away ticket arsenal fans were promised to them after the 8-2 match


I would lol very hard if it was.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

nice miss, PER.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

The tallest man on earth can't put that in?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

lolchamakh

Was any part of that ball out then when Robinson caught it?


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

lmao.

robinson, what a boss.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Beautiful. Just Beautiful.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

What a fucking game.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

OooohhhArsenal.

Entertaining match to say the least.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

What a game to watch from a neutral standpoint.

Arsenalol continues on its quest for lolworthiness..


----------



## Overrated

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Only we could lose a match like that :no: embarrassingly we are like liverpool from last year.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Stringer, Bananas, Overrated 

Sup?

Edit 

Overrated not defending that is good to see. Hopefully Stringer & Bananas do the same because there is no excuse really.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

BLACKBURN GO ABOVE ARSENAL. 

so the debate about arsenal's defence being back in action + screzny being great? 8*D


----------



## Overrated

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

sup? 

I actually left my house to cool down when Chamakh missed that last header :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao:lmao:lmao



haribo said:


> Blackburn have had 3 shots on target. And 4 goals. (Y)


This is such a brilliant stat.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Szczesny on SET PIECES: “I think you might see a little change of tactics tomorrow. Yes, we have been working on it, and I believe it’s working.

I genuinely believe it’s going to get much better this season”.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

cactwma's strings have come loose
St. Stephen has gone bananas
Mikey is feeling damaged
Overrated can only be used to describe Arsenal.

That was a reading from Joel.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'm not sure Plymouth would take Arsenals defence right now 

Fucked up my accumulator already though...Wenger you cunt


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

One word (to Joel), Epic.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Joel said:


> cactwma's strings have come loose
> St. Stephen has gone bananas
> Mikey is feeling damaged
> Overrated can only be used to describe Arsenal.
> 
> That was a reading from Joel.


Epic.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Joel said:


> cactwma's strings have come loose
> St. Stephen has gone bananas
> Mikey is feeling damaged
> Overrated can only be used to describe Arsenal.
> 
> That was a reading from Joel.


brilliant :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Stringer, Bananas, Overrated
> 
> Sup?
> 
> Edit
> 
> Overrated not defending that is good to see. Hopefully Stringer & Bananas do the same because there is no excuse really.


wtf. how am i overlooked?


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Joel said:


> cactwma's strings have come loose
> St. Stephen has gone bananas
> Mikey is feeling damaged
> Overrated can only be used to describe Arsenal.
> 
> That was a reading from Joel.


'You must spread reputation around before giving it to Joel again' 






Suq Madiq said:


> wtf. how am i overlooked?


Didn't forget you Mikey . Just that the other three defend Arsenal more and I already saw your respone of "Fuck this" to the result :lmao. Wanted to see what the others had to say.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Joel said:


> cactwma's strings have come loose
> St. Stephen has gone bananas
> Mikey is feeling damaged
> Overrated can only be used to describe Arsenal.
> 
> That was a reading from Joel.


outstanding.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ Same (to Chain Gang). >:0(

I'm sad that game is over now, it was brilliant from start to finish. The stats at the end make me laugh.


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Can it get any worse? Blackburn beats Arsenal. Oh my goodness. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Destiny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I repped the "reading from Joel".


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## Overrated

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I only defend Arsenal when there is something to defend. Letting in 4 goals against blackburn is a disgrace even if 2 of them were own goals.

edit: :lmao :lmao :lmao just seen all the rep comments brilliant now i get to see STEVIE KEAN everyday :side:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Swansea to get their revenge on Arsenal in the future. Vorm to score!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


>


Who is the old guy supposed to be? Wenger?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Steve Carell > Arsene Wenger.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Heskey's still out. We've lost.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I feel sorry for Arsenal.. they have been dealing with the 8-2 wordplay jokes 4-3 weeks now. 

(Hope no ones already posted it)


----------



## Razor King

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

We score THREE f'kin goals and we still end up losing! Like WHAT THE?

To top it all, we score two own goals. Just WOW. Nah...

All I've got to say is: Change this system, damnit. 4-5-1 is NOT working.

Why can't we just switch to 5-4-1 when we take a lead? Why can't be do 4-4-2 to begin with? Why can't Arshavin be deployed in the middle? I don't know what Arsene is on. I'll be happy if we pull off a Mancini and be ultra defensive, with Chamakh up front as long as Santos can kick the ball at his head. 8 out of 10 chances, he scores.

Awful.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

what i want to know is why santos was starting. yes, gibbs would have been tired but at least he knows the system, santos has been training for a week properly. he was good first half but second half, when djourou came on both flanks were LOL.

olsson should have been sent off, dive was a disgrace, and his reaction.


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



tomkim4 said:


> I feel sorry for Arsenal.. they have been dealing with the 8-2 wordplay jokes 4-3 weeks now.
> 
> (Hope no ones already posted it)


:lmao brilliant.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Razor King said:


> We score THREE f'kin goals and we still end up losing! Like WHAT THE?
> 
> To top it all, we score two own goals. Just WOW. Nah...
> 
> All I've got to say is: Change this system, damnit. 4-5-1 is NOT working.
> 
> Why can't we just switch to 5-4-1 when we take a lead? Why can't be do 4-4-2 to begin with? Why can't Arshavin be deployed in the middle? I don't know what Arsene is on. I'll be happy if we pull off a Mancini and be ultra defensive, with Chamakh up front as long as Santos can kick the ball at his head. 8 out of 10 chances, he scores.
> 
> Awful.


correction: we scored 5 goals, and lost.

shame.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*










"Defence? What is that? Some kind of cake?"


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



tomkim4 said:


> I feel sorry for Arsenal.. they have been dealing with the 8-2 wordplay jokes 4-3 weeks now.
> 
> (Hope no ones already posted it)


gold :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenal really do make defending look harder than it is, do arsenal do any kind of defensive training?

Blackburn>>>Dortmund


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Personally Im excited for the prospect of a city vs Arsenal match now

when is that?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

17th December. In the same fixture last year we won 3-0. LOL.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Just got let down for a Leeds brief, bloody gutted.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Aguero to score 10 goals plz


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

City will aim to outdo the 8-2.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Probably the happiest nige has been as a blackburn fan in a long time.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Nige will be back once he's finished his naked victory lap of the UK.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

SINCLAIR

WOY WITH THE FACE RUB


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


>


I actually just did.:agree:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

swansea 2-0 very good


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

massive over-reaction on twitter from arsenal fans. pretty funny. poor performance but we weren't that bad as to warrant "WENGER OUT". people forget we drawn in Dortmund, and nearly won. MASSIVELY agree on Keown and Campbell taking on roles as defensive coaches, that has been specualted on for a while now, it's time.

we will suffer a few results close to this for the next month, while the team gel. paying the price for leaving it late on brining new faces in when there was money available. always clear we needed a centre back and left back. no excuses for defensive recruitments not coming in early


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> massive over-reaction on twitter from arsenal fans. pretty funny. poor performance but we weren't that bad as to warrant "WENGER OUT". people forget we drawn in Dortmund, and nearly won. MASSIVELY agree on Keown and Campbell taking on roles as defensive coaches, that has been specualted on for a while now, it's time.


Always gonna get a bunch of them saying wenger out.

Didn't wenger say no to tony adams or someone who wanted to come on as a defensive coach last year?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Dude. You lost 4-3. To blackburn. Who up till now have only had rumours about firing the coach and how nearby relegation is


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

The Wenger out crap is just plain amusing.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

that warrants wenger out? chelsea lost 3-0 to sunderland last year, what's the difference?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

To say wenger out is ridiculous. But everyone assumed 8-2 would be rock bottom.

And somehow youre still freefalling


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

At the end of the day, no matter how bad Arsenal have been so far this season..imagine them without Wenger.

Some of the 'fans' have to realise that. Then again facebook/twitter/talksport and social media are never a great way to measure the true support of a club.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

No doubt this will be Wenger's last season, due to the Arsenal fans wanting him out...twats. I'd have him in a heartbeat 8*D


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Assuming the Arsenal players get special perks/bonuses for good performances throughout the season is it safe to say the defenders currently owe the club money?


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> No doubt this will be Wenger's last season, due to the Arsenal fans wanting him out...twats. I'd have him in a heartbeat 8*D


I doubt the majority want him out. And even some of them who says get him out are probably just acting in the heat of the moment.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

wenger to quit tomorrow


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

it's funny. if wenger was sacked he would walk straight into a top job. psg have already approached him and would spend a stupid amount to take him there. madrid have approached him many times and i wouldn't rule him out getting the job there. he would have his pick of many clubs.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Wenger to quit SOMETIME IN THE NEAR FUTURE, Arsenal to bring in Tony Adams 8*D book it!!!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Fire Wenger, hire Kean.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenal to hire DAT PIERS


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I expected to lose this game but we've actually played quite well, we just don't have a goalscorer to put it in. Fuck knows why we're still playing 4-4-2, don't have the strikers for it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Segunda Caida said:


> Assuming the Arsenal players get special perks/bonuses for good performances throughout the season is it safe to say the defenders currently owe the club money?


Outstanding.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> I expected to lose this game but we've actually played quite well, we just don't have a goalscorer to put it in. Fuck knows why we're still playing 4-4-2, don't have the strikers for it.


I thought the Ameobi brothers would tear shit up 8*D...or has Demba Ba destroyed that dream? :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I hear they're combining well on the bench.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

The Ameobis only get called up when they're playing Sunderland. Then once they've scored against us they disappear till the next game


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

The Ameobi's should get their own reality TV show, it'd be better than Geordie Shore. Keep the dickhead appeal of the show by having Nile Ranger being their roommate.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'd pay to watch Nile Ranger and laugh at him. I saw him in Nandos the other night too, eating alone like a boss.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Leon Best, Ireland's star.

:flip to all of you


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

A colonoscopy is better than Geordie Shore and surprisingly your arse doesn't feel like its been raped nearly as bad as watching 1 hour of that shite.

Nice to see the new sides doing well today, the premier league really has come a long way from when Chelsea first started dominating when it seemed very predictable.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Leon Best, Ireland's star.
> 
> :flip to all of you


8*D Leon Best who could forget about the guy who's better than Messi and 5X's the player that Gerivho is.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I didn't bother watching Geordie Shore, I knew it'd be shit when it was advertised. I just wish they'd fuck off and quit popping up on nights out in Newcastle and making it shit though.

I'm surprised at all the new teams winning but its good to see I guess, leaves the league open. As long as we aren't down there then I'm happy about it :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Shepard :side: apparently the cast are out in Sunderland tonight in Union or something. One of my friends who is going to uni said it was advertised in some package they got...:side: thankfully I'm going to Cheema's to play pool....and drink


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> what i want to know is why santos was starting.


Because according to you, he's one part of one of the best defensive units in the league. 8*D


WWE_TNA said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Depressing to think Sean Bean got stabbed outside a pub and these lot will be welcomed with open arms

C'mon Sunderland someone throw a punch at one of them, or at least a fucking pastie from Greggs.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Ironically I'm living in Newcastle now so I miss such illustrious company. Instead I get to go see Chase n Status 

We have about 10 Greggs Segunda, so there's a good chance that might happen. Depends if someone wants to waste good food on them or not :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Segunda Caida said:


> Depressing to think Sean Bean not stabbed outside a pub and these lot will be welcomed with open arms
> 
> C'mon Sunderland someone throw a punch at one of them, or at least a fucking pastie from Greggs.


Most of the Uni students will either be from China, down South so they'd love the cast. I'm hoping my friend does me proud by throwing bottles at the lot. 

If not...I'll find them myself and just berate them, its funny only a few are actual Geordie, Ones from Sunderland...she used to work in a bar.....where i spewed all over the dancefloor....and my ex 8*D.

Some of them are smoggies as well, fucking cunts.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Merson struggling to correctly pronounce Eastern European names is always a treat. Its like Cole Phelps correctly spelling onomatopoeia, never going to happen.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> Because according to you, he's one part of one of the best defensive units in the league. 8*D


when he hasn't trained for more than one week, and is coming off an injury, he should not be playing ahead of gibbs.

plus, verm wasn't even playing and mertesacker has been at the club for 3 weeks, so of course it isn't going to be tight, give it time and it will be one of the best. 

the "unit" i spoke of wasn't even playing today 8*D and it probably won't be 1st choice anyway, koscielny will be over per.


johncrossmirror John Cross
#afc may not compete with #mufc, #mcfc, #cfc financially. But there was big money to spend - and they banked it. So now they can't compete

^


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Shepard said:


> Ironically I'm living in Newcastle now so I miss such illustrious company. Instead I get to go see Chase n Status
> 
> We have about 10 Greggs Segunda, so there's a good chance that might happen. Depends if someone wants to waste good food on them or not :side:


Ergh, Chase and Status suck


----------



## Goku

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenal.

I heard they're good.

Glad I watched nothing instead.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It was an entertaining (and hilarious) game.


----------



## Goku

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I can see that.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Good point, Cabaye is a fucking boss (Y)


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

another win at the death for Everton?

Aw shit. Surprise contender for the CL? they're way ahead of their normal pace.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao There needs to be a gif of Barton's signal to the Wolves fans.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

http://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...d-the-8-2-jokes-4-3-weeks-now/261878410500915

Good point for us (Newcastle). Still unbeaten in 6 six games now. Forest this Tuesday in the Carling Cup. Bring it.


----------



## Gresty

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'm the worst gambler ever.
My accumulator only had 1 line


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Don't think I even had 1.


----------



## Gresty

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

https://twitter.com/#!/louissaha08/status/115048433991159809


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kazz said:


> http://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...d-the-8-2-jokes-4-3-weeks-now/261878410500915
> 
> Good point for us (Newcastle). Still unbeaten in 6 six games now. Forest this Tuesday in the Carling Cup. Bring it.


A game between two fine clubs that are both still unbeaten. Bolton at home for us on Tuesday, confident about getting through.


----------



## Beer

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

arsenal fpalm


----------



## Goku

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

No, Arsenal


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Sorry guys I've been out, good win for us today, Drenthe looks just brilliant, Vellios too, what a great find he looks to have been. I'll close this post by saying:

:lmao Arsenal.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Gresty said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/louissaha08/status/115048433991159809


Odd. When fit he's probably our best striker, so I was surprised when he didn't even get onto the bench. Still I don't think that players should have social networking accounts, can only mean bad things IMO.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i got this one

There are two things you can see from space: the Great Wall of China and the gap in Arsenal's defence

8*D


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao


----------



## haribo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Venky's rep spree is complete.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

hoping to see this team for united tomorrow, cant decide who is better at right back, either jones or smalling, smalling has played there more, but jones was brilliant there against Bolton.

-----------------de Gea-----------------
smalling-----rio------jones--------evra
----------carrick-----anderson----------
nani-----------rooney-----------young
---------------hernandez---------------


----------



## Medo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

_*Arsenal (Y)*_


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> Odd. When fit he's probably our best striker, so I was surprised when he didn't even get onto the bench. Still I don't think that players should have social networking accounts, can only mean bad things IMO.


Pfft, there's only love shown by Liverpool players on Twitter.

Charlie26Adam Charlie Adam
@LucasLeiva87 hope u have enjoyed your couple days off before u met up

LucasLeiva87 Lucas Leiva
@Charlie26Adam I did my friend. Good luck to you .

Lucas seems like legit one of the nicest guys in the world on Twitter. It's almost scary.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

LUCAS, what a GUY.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



> Manchester United manager Sir Alex Ferguson will recommend Jose Mourinho as his successor when he eventually leaves Old Trafford.
> Ferguson’s decision to back his former rival for the biggest job in football will be critical for The Special One, who has made plenty of enemies during a colourful career with Porto, Chelsea, Inter Milan and now Real Madrid.
> 
> 
> Senior figures at Old Trafford are concerned Mourinho will tarnish the club’s reputation, and his cause was not helped earlier this month when he allegedly poked Barcelona’s assistant manager Tito Vilanova in the eye following a recent Real Madrid defeat at the Nou Camp.
> But Ferguson, who has grown increasingly close to Mourinho since the Portuguese left England in 2007, still believes he is the right man for the job with the required experience, work ethic and personality - and will tell the United board when he is consulted.
> A source who knows both managers said: ‘Alex and Jose are close - Alex will do what he can to get him the United job. Jose has had many problems at Real Madrid but Alex understands that is largely to do with his nationality.
> 
> 
> ‘Jose is proud of his country but Spanish people look down on the Portuguese and don’t like to take orders from them.
> ‘It is different in England - when Jose left, it was massive news and the Chelsea players felt it was like a bereavement.’
> One of Ferguson’s most experienced players, Rio Ferdinand, has also gone on record as saying Mourinho is the ‘only man big enough’ to fill Sir Alex’s shoes when he retires.
> But he still has to win over other people at United who have balked at his long-running feud with Barcelona.
> Mourinho is currently serving a five-match touchline ban in the Champions League after accusing officials of helping Barcelona win last season’s hotly contested semi-final against Real.
> 
> 
> Ferguson, whose United team face Mourinho’s former club Chelsea at Old Trafford on Sunday, keeps in regular touch with his one-time rival and spent time in Lisbon ahead of Wednesday’s Champions League tie against Benfica helping to contribute towards a favourable biography about the celebrated Portuguese manager, who has won the Champions League with Porto and Inter.
> He credits Mourinho’s arrival at Stamford Bridge in 2004 in helping Manchester United raise their own game, noting in particular the fast starts Chelsea made in the Premier League.
> It is something United have emulated this season, winning all four games so far and scoring 18 goals.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-succeed-Manchester-United.html#ixzz1YGYQFL00


I suppose he's the only person capable of taking over from Fergie.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

inb4unitedfanssayno


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I would have thought so too before Jose took over at Madrid. No way will they put up with his antics. Not to mention he never lasts anywhere very long. You can tell he wants that job though.

My guess would be Moyes.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Mourinho can't wait to start stomping on City players.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I don't want him back in the premier league either, the cunt.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I suppose he's the only person capable of taking over from Fergie.


no pep love?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'd love to see Pep in the Premier League.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

As great as Pep, he is managing arguably the greatest side of the last 20 years, so his real test will come later on. Mourinho is proven and has the attributes to be Sir Alex's replacement, when he calls it the day.


Edit:

Pep to come to Arsenal. :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

A side of his own doing. He offloaded the ego's of Deco, Ronaldinho, and eventually Eto'o. He bought in Alves, Pique, David Villa and now Sanchez and Fabregas, and he bought Pedro, Busquets, and now Thiago through to the first team. Xavi is twice the player he was 5 years ago and Iniesta has come of age under Pep. He instilled the Cryuff philosophy back into the team. He's made the best side of the last 20 years and deserves a ton of credit.


----------



## Nas

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

He also brought in Chygrynsky.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

would prefer Pep to mourinho, but i cant see it ever happening, he probably wouldnt leave barca if they are still playing this well,

only one other option 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

pep is a tactical genius. he doesnt get the same recognition because he isnt an insufferable wanker like jose


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I can't see Pep at Barcelona for more than another a couple of years. He's given implications that he'll leave before this season, and before the last season he said 2 more years (so that's after this season).

Hope i'm wrong though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Jose's been touted as the guy to replace Fergie since he was at Chelsea. It's more than likely to happen tbh. Would be the best choice too. Yes he is a cunt but he has a fantastic record in such a short period of time.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Pep needs to man up and go for a challenge, replacing McLeish :side:


----------



## Heel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Liverpool team vs. Spurs:

*Reina

Skrtel - Carragher - Agger - Enrique

Henderson - Lucas - Adam - Downing

Suarez

Carroll​*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Reina - Skrtel, Carra, Agger, Enrique - Hendo, Lucas, Adam - Suarez, Carroll, Downing
Sub: Maxi, Speo, Doni, Robinson, Bellamy, Kuyt, Coates

ah beat me to it, bastard.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Tottenham XI : Friedel; Walker, Kaboul, King, Assou-Ekotto; Bale, Modric, Parker, Kranjcar; Adebayor, Defoe

Subs Tottenham: Cudicini, Bassong, Corluka, Giovani, Livermore, Pavlyuchenko, van der Vaart


----------



## haribo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'd still definitely take Mourinho when Fergie retires. He'd be great for United vs THE WORLD mentality.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Strong Tottenham side. 

Hope we do em, due a win there. 

SUAREZ


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Come on Luka, you know today's the day you want to score an intentional own goal. :side:


----------



## Beer

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

3-1 liverpool, watch this space.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Liverpool, City, Stoke, United, Milan. Let's go accumulator.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i want moyes as the next united boss.


----------



## Vader

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Guardiola would be my ideal boss - although Mourinho wouldn't be a bad choice either. I don't want to go with any former United players or Moyes. It's been instilled into my brain that most things British are very average (aside from a few players) so I'd rather go foreign and get quality.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

united need a proven boss next. and by proven, someone who has been at the top level of clubs. everton (no offence) isnt at that big of a club for moyes. look at woy. looked great at fulham, then entirely out of his depth at liverpool. moyes could end up the same, and united cant take that risk. jose and pep should be the only real candidates for mine.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Adebayor should have buried that.


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

HOLY MODRIC


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

LUKA FUCKING MODRIC


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Come on Luka, you know today's the day you want to score an intentional own goal. :side:


Say what? :lmao

Should be doing that for us though :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Levy should have let the whining cunt go.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Bye bye Charlie Adam. Bye bye accumulator.


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

fuck this game


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

This weekend is bringing the comedy so far. This concerns me, as it probably means Torres is going to remember how to score sometime in the next 2 hours.


----------



## Vader

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*










Jamie's thoughts on the game thus far.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

He's doing his best impression of Flanagan's face, it's quite accurate too tbf.


----------



## SebastianPardo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Man city thanks for guidetti, he is a great player, 2 on 2 at feyenoord. i'm sure he will be a big one.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Insipid effort in the first half. Overrun far too easily early, and now we're pretty much stuffed. Midfield has even less cover, our best defender is off, Skrtel will surely be joining him, and Suarez is losing his temper.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Nightmare.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Jordan Henderson is....










8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Id mock Liverpool, but we're basically walking into a warzone later today as well.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

ahahahaha liverpoooolll


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

why couldn't we play Spurs when Modric was having his hissy fit? fucks sake, should be down by far more.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

thats it, we're bidding 60 million for him in january 

Torres can set him up with assists and he can be our striker :side:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

We look horrible.

I don't think Henderson knows how to play the ball forward.

Kenny's got it all wrong so far.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

would mark the fuck out/fap for a draw


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

lol liverpool


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Liverpool down to nine :lmao.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Jesus what is happening?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

thugs fc


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Not watching the game. Any controversy over either card?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Oh my.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

2-0, down to nine. Maybe 'Pool fans laughed too soon at Arsenal fans this week?

Maybe I'm laughing too soon at Liverpool fans...:hmm:.


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Liverpool geting EXTERMINATED by spurs.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Cheers Skrtel.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Oh Reina :lmao

Class finish by Adebayor though.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao this is getting ugly.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I turn the TV on and see two goals straight away. Reina :lmao

Spurs are my pick for fourth over Arsenal now. Still got Liverpool finishing at 6th, even if some Liverpool fans laughed at that prediction 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

REINA, WHAT A HOWLER! 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Not watching the game. Any controversy over either card?


Nope. fucking retarded from both Adam and Skrtel in getting 2 yellows.

3-0, this is going to get ugly (or rather uglier)


----------



## Dash20

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I've never understood the lack of love for Adebayor at this previous clubs. I've always thought he is top quality, great partnership for Spurs, they look dangerous going forward. (I suppose most would look dangerous going forward against 9 men)

I would have welcomed Adebayor at Chelsea but I doubt that will ever happen!


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I said it before and i'll say it again, out of the 3 teams fighting for fourth spot, Spurs are the only team that strengthened their first eleven.

Adebayor was a great buy.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> I said it before and i'll say it again, out of the 3 teams fighting for fourth spot, Spurs are the only team that strengthened their first eleven.
> 
> Adebayor was a great buy.


Pool bought some good players. Its just that one of them got red carded.

As for Adebayor, he's quite good. Nothing fancy, just a striker. Exactly what Spurs need. Another season with Crouch wouldve killed them


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Never play Skrtel at right back again. Ever.


----------



## Josh

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

DALGLISH OUT


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

united : De Gea; Smalling, Jones, Evans, Evra; Nani, Fletcher, Anderson, Young; Rooney, Hernandez.
Subs; Lindegaard, berbatov, Giggs,Park, Carrick, fabio, Valencia

rio injured again

edit: Chelsea: Cech, Bosingwa, Ivanovic, Terry, Cole, Lampard, Ramires, Meireles, Mata, Sturridge, Torres.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It kills me to say but if we concede, I can see Evra being at least partially at fault. From being one of the best in his position in the world, he's become quite suspect defensively. I think he's regaining form though, seems to be a concentration thing.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Man United

De Gea

Smalling - Jones - Evans - Evra

Nani - Fletcher - Anderson - Young

Rooney

Hernandez

Subs; Lindegaard, Berbatov, Giggs, Park, Carrick, Fabio, Valencia

Chelsea

Cech

Bosingwa - Ivanovic - Terry - Cole

Lampard - Ramires - Meireles

Sturridge - Torres - Mata

Subs: Turnbull, Luiz, Mikel, Romeu, Malouda, Anelka, Lukaku​
edit: oops, already posted


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> united : De Gea; Smalling, Jones, Evans, Evra; Nani, Fletcher, Anderson, Young; Rooney, Hernandez.
> Subs; Lindegaard, berbatov, Giggs,Park, Carrick, fabio, Valencia
> 
> rio injured again
> 
> edit: Chelsea: Cech, Bosingwa, Ivanovic, Terry, Cole, Lampard, Ramires, Meireles, Mata, Sturridge, Torres.


Good formation. Basically the best we can put together

Edit: Holy shit Lukaku is on the bench?

Interesting.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It kills me to say but if we concede, I can see Evra being at least partially at fault. From being one of the best in his position in the world, he's become quite suspect defensively. I think he's regaining form though, seems to be a concentration thing.


yeah i can see us conceding, and ive got a feeling torres will be the one to score


----------



## Destiny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I love Bellamy.

Lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I really like our line up today. Meireles will probably be the one to hold. If there is good movement at the top, we will have a real chance.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

4-0. 

Adebayor with his usual start of season good play.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Lovely finish from Adebayor, 4-0.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

where is the scouser boom bust graph........


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Not looking forward to playing United if we can be overrun like that by Spurs. Skrtel vs. Ashley Young could be even more embarrassing if Kelly and Johnson are still out, and Flanagan doesn't get shown faith.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Anyone fancy letting me know where I could watch this game online? Had a bit of a row with Sky and am too ill to go to the pub, so have to navigate streaming for the first time.

Chelsea are going to be the big challenge of the season so far. If we come through this looking good, I'll have some real faith in this year.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

That was just terrible. You'd think we'd learn from Skrtel vs Middelsborough in 08 (?), but nope played at right back again, suicide. 

Tottenham were superior and dominant, down to 9 men, they should've had more tbh, my cp is getting raped. that is all.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Liverpool had 3 shots, is that right? That's awful if true.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Didn't see the match but saw a bit of the commentary on SSN and it sound horrendous tbh. Just sounds like Spurs played us off the park.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

If we concede in seconds or minutes again, I'm going to rage.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Man U to make Chelsea look like a Sunday League team today naturally 

Also can someone fill me in on how Coates looked on his debut?

Edit

Holy crap you guys work fast on the CP rapage . :lmao at Kiz with the four pictures of Defoe.


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Liverpool had 3 shots, is that right? That's awful if true.


i can only remember like one shot.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

OptaJoe Opta Sports 
3 - Liverpool's total of just three shots v Tottenham is their lowest in a single PL game in any of the past nine seasons. Lacklustre.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

At least we score when we lose horribly 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

no super suarez today


----------



## Destiny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I remember DownIng having the one shot.

Who gives a fuck, I'm depressed.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Ferguson- "I like young people"

Villas-Boas to succeed him 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Overrated said:


> At least we score when we lose horribly 8*D


Getting owned by European contenders > Getting owned by relegation contenders 8*D

On saying that Liverpool & Arsenal both have nothing to brag about at all this week.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Hey woah, arsenal scored 5 goals.

just not always in the right nets


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I can't remember what Fletcher actually had, but it looks like it took a lot out of him, cos he looks noticeably older nowadays.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



ßen said:


> I can't remember what Fletcher actually had, but it looks like it took a lot out of him, cos he looks noticeably older nowadays.


"Mystery virus". He lost a lot of bulk, too.


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

lol Torres starting...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



ßen said:


> *I can't remember what Fletcher actually had*, but it looks like it took a lot out of him, cos he looks noticeably older nowadays.


AIDS.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'd hate to have Charlie Adam and Reina on my dream team.

*fail*


----------



## haribo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I wonder if Spurs will bring out a DVD of this victory.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Evra asleep giving Ramires that chance. I expect that to happen all game.


----------



## CeNation_

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Why Liverpool? WHY?

I thought we are title contenders this season and we lost two matches in a row


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Big Chris Smalling! 1-0


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

1 - 0 United




CeNation_ said:


> Why Liverpool? WHY?
> 
> *I thought we are title contenders* this season and we lost two matches in a row


Expect a backlash for saying that.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Who was supposed to be following Chris Smalling? Yeah.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Daaaaamn United.

Aguero is a freak just incase no-ones noticed.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

loltorres


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

haha Torres


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Torres Kaloued that one


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Attempts 

United 1 - 5 Chelsea 

:lmao


----------



## STALKER

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Nice start for united.

edit - ^ :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Wait. Did the commentators say Ashley cole is a nice guy off the field?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Ramires LMAO. You sir just gave De Gea a shit load of confidence.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

My Jaw literally dropped 

How the fuck did Ramires miss that?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

FAAK!!


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

lmao how did Chelsea no get that


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Once again, loltorres


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Is Torres really that freakin confident? :lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Torres shouldn't even be trying to score like that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Torres is playing well.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Fernandooney :side:


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Danny Murphy!

Fulham 2-2 Man City

edit: NANI. What a fucking goal.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

LOLERPOOL. 

Adebayor will be awesome these next few weeks, then die out come January. They still suffer from a lack of depth up front, but their midfield looks strong but their defence isn't good enough either IMO. JUST LIKE ARSENAL THEN. Race for top 4 will be hella awesome this year.


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

omg nani


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

JESUS CHRIST!

NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Wow, that was unbelievable. I'm pissed, but superb goal


----------



## STALKER

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Nani !


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Nani scored?

Edit 

Sounds epic too just missed it


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Honestly, we need to be a bit more fucking clinical in front of goal


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

That was ridiculous by Nani, out of nowhere. Sublime.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Just when you think Kalouless and Malouda have been removed, Ramires steps up and plays like a cunt


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Rooney! 3-0! Lucky!


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Phil Jones run, Rooney finish. 

3-0

fuck me United are good.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Roooonaldoooo 

Assisted by a great run from Phil 'Messi' Jones


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Luck. Fuck.


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

United are unstoppable...


----------



## Destiny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Wow!

I'm not at all surprised to be honest.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Lukaku facepalm.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Lukaku facepalming that he chose the wrong team. :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Someone get a picture of the Lukaku Facepalm plz.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

3-0 :shocked:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

lukaku, fuck me i'm leaving.


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Sad for Chelsea, they are not playing bad at all, but their finishing has been dreadful. 

This United team is magical, it's hard to see them being stopped by anyone in the league.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

How are we 3-0 down? Seriously


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

stupid united clinical finishing


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Terry was dreadful for the 3rd goal. Nani should have been closed down. Avoidable.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It looks like a 2-2 draw for City as well. Everything going right for United right now.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

God, I wasn't expecting this result at half time especially with how Chelsea have played, which hasn't been that bad at all. Although, they need to improve in the final third and Ramires should have scored but De Gea pulled off a fantastic save.

Jones, what a player and Rooney continues his scoring frenzy. Also, Nani's goal was brilliant, what a shot after a beautiful long ball from Evans.

United have been good in the attack but have been solid at the back although, we have made a few mistakes here and there and our midfield have given away possession easily at times. Anderson was going through a rough spot but has recovered nicely. Evra and Young have a good partnership down the left wing and Nani has been dangerous on the right. Plus, Fletcher has been doing very well and has made some critical interceptions to win us the ball back in midfield. Smalling has been solid along with Evans and Hernandez albeit, not having much to do has made some tricky runs in his various attempts to catch the Chelsea defence out.

Fingers crossed we keep a clean sheet as I can sadly see Chelsea pulling a goal back.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenal & Liverpool lose, City drop two points and we're winning 3-0 at half time against one of the best teams in the country, while playing pretty averagely?

Fuck me, I'm loving football atm :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Hopefully united cool down over the next 4 weeks. Rather not face them like this.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

And our lack of clinical finishing


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

its the only team in the universe that can suck and still win.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

LOL Souness, praising Villa-Boas before the game for his line-up, and now saying it's bad.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

4-3... we're gonna win 4-3...

I can dream


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I didn't even register that Nani's shot had gone in until a couple of seconds after it had hit the net :lmao fuck that was fast.

Result does shock me though.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

weren't city 2-0 up? :lmao 

utd are scary at the moment.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

What the fuck was that?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

TORRES!!!


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Torres 3-1, great finish.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

FERNANDO TORRES HAS JUST SCORED AGAINST YA!

*WHATCYA GONNA DO???[*


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

**Awaits SSN breaking news bar* *


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Edgehead 26 said:


> FERNANDO TORRES HAS JUST SCORED AGAINST YA!
> 
> *WHATCYA GONNA DO???[*/SIZE]




Score 5!!!


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Bring it


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Walcott also scored against United. Anyone can. :side:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Torrreeeesss.

So orgasmic when the commentator screams out his name.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Torres! What a player.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Best In The World :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

worth every penny 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

BARGAIN SIGNING


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Phil "United Kant" Dowd


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

What a hit by Nani to strike the bar, penalty now. 

Most refs wouldn't give that but that's a definite penalty.

Ray Wilkins is such a biased cunt.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Nani almost with another orgasmic shot. Shame he didn't score. 

Looked a lil light for a penalty.

Edit 

Roonaldoooo Misses????????


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Rooney with the slip. Oh dear.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

ROO-NEY! ROO-NEY! ROO-NEY!

ARE YOU TERRY IN DISGUISE? :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

We're going to leave Chelsea back into this.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

The Terry Special :lmao shocking.

This game makes no sense.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Beautiful dummy from Rooney. Ramires was just way to fast.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Just as well, shouldn't have been a pen


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

AVB: Turning football into nonsense since 2011


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

lolwayne.

chelsea lucky boys.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

How Rooney should have done it


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Sturridge has been shite.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Nope. No focal points here


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

better than hernandez guys don't you forget.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



ßen said:


> Sturridge has been shite.


Yup. Would be surprised if he didn't get subbed soon


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Destiny said:


> Torrreeeesss.
> 
> So orgasmic when the commentator screams out his name.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Ok now united are just insulting us

sending out carrick?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

http://www.hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

So is where is Valencia playing? Right Back? Midfield?

Give the ball to Mata. He'll give Valencia the *SURPRISE BUTTSEX *


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Nani has made Cole look like such a twat today.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yup. Would be surprised if he didn't get subbed soon


And there he goes.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Romelu "Didier Drogba" Lukaku


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Wait, was that Rio Ferdinand's child or David Luiz's?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

well, desperation time

Torres has been reborn


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Evra's face asking for the handball there NEEDS to be gif'ed please.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Nice run by Torres, shame about the 2nd finish though


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Just as well, shouldn't have been a pen


He went through Nani to get the ball. How is it not a penalty?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Rare Berbatov appearance.

Chelsea, need 2 goals, bring on Mikel.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Is that...no, it can't be....surely not....that's Berbatov!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



ßen said:


> Rare Berbatov appearance.
> 
> Chelsea, need 2 goals, bring on Mikel.


Got any better ideas?

hilario?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Cole, you fucking dirty cunt.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ I'll answer later when they replay it, my reaction was that it wasn't a penalty though, then I might be biased :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

not sure, but the idea of bringing on mikel when your two goals down is HILARIOus.

oh, and the usual thugs are out in force. cole at the forefront.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Rooney should have scored

Ouch that was a nasty arse challenge. Could have easily been a red.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Cole is an upstanding human being

Just like John Terry


----------



## CeNation_

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

The results today soften the blow of the Arsenal loss. 

City going down from 2-0 up to 2-2 is ridiculous. I still can't digest Tevez not starting for City. He was their best player last season.

ManU has been unstoppable and it's clearly between them, Barca, and Real at the moment (for CL, I mean).

The results are good for Arsenal fans. Now, let's not slip up anymore. :side:


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Need 2 goals... bring John MessOBi Mikel into the frame.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



redeadening said:


> Got any better ideas?
> 
> hilario?


lol

How about Malouda?


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Still find it funny how the commentators mentioned in the first half about how Ashley Cole is a wonderful guy off the pitch. Made me lol hard.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Don't understand what the fuck Cole is complaining about. That was dangerous as fuck. Karl Henry would be proud of dem studs.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Beautiful tackle by Ashley Cole :side:


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

LMAOLOLROFLPMSL OH MY FUCKING GOD TORRES


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

TORRES IS BACK! TORRES IS BACK!


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

HOLLLLLLLLY SHITTT LOOOOOOL TORRES


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

OMG TORRES. I CAN'T BREATH :lmao


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Fuck me, I'm still sat laughing.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I actually feel sick with that... I mean... wow


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Crying laughing here, surely one of the worst ever misses given the circumstances?


----------



## CeNation_

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Senor Torres is back? LOL


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

actually in tears of joy right here. so, so, so, fucking awesome. BULK: evo: "it was a good run"


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

You know its bad when Emile Heskey could have scored...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

There has been some misses in this match. Ramires, Rooney's penalty, Rooney off the post and Torres.


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Torres and Wenger should join forces.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Torrenger?

Taxi for Torres


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Berbatov....isthisreallife?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> There has been some misses in this match. Ramires, Rooney's penalty, Rooney off the post and Torres.


Add Berba to that list.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Berbatorres :side:

Nah, weren't that bad. Brilliant from Cole


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Should have been a goal but great defending from Cole have to admit.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Good defending by Cole but the ball should have been better from Rooney.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Heskey > Torres + Berbatov


----------



## CeNation_

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

this could have been so much worse. a missed penalty. rooney hit the post. a clear penalty not given. cole should have been off, so no-one would have cleared berba's attempt. that's just 4 right there. chelsea got off lucky.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



CeNation_ said:


>


oh my god

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

it's not too often you can say i could've scored that and been serious. this is one of those occasions.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Thank fuck that's over. Brilliant result and City dropped points too .


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> this could have been so much worse. a missed penalty. rooney hit the post. a clear penalty not given. cole should have been off, so no-one would have cleared berba's attempt. that's just 4 right there. chelsea got off lucky.


Then we have Torres's and Ramires's misses. Lucky Both ways really.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

that would have been 7-3. still pretty bad, for a seemingly full strength chelsea team.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

The loss i can deal with. I had prepared for that. But that miss? That just hurts


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> that would have been 7-3. still pretty bad, for a seemingly full strength chelsea team.


Come on its all trivial ifs and buts. If ramires had scored in the first half, whose to say that Chelsea would not have played better and defended better. Same for the penalty miss and torres miss.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Can't believed Torres missed his chance! He needed a goal, and United tried to give him a 3-1! 

Still, despite losing and that piece of FAAK (just the miss) we didn't play that bad. There is some potential in the team.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

ArsenalGent Arsenal Gentleman
That was the worst miss in all of Chelsea's eight year history.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

And people saying miss of the century/decade whatever, obviously didn't see this...


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> that would have been 7-3. still pretty bad, for a seemingly full strength chelsea team.


Regardless, I still don't 8-2 be a Chelsea fan


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

What a match! Chelsea really stepped it up in the second half and Torres scored a nice goal. However, the talking point will be that open goal that he missed. I wonder if this will strike his confidence again after he seemed to be giving us trouble for a lot of the second half.

United were brilliant defensively despite conceding that goal in 30 odd seconds. I feel sorry for De Gea, he deserved the clean sheet after pulling off some fantastic saves that kept us in it when Chelsea were giving us a hard time for a long period.

As for misses, Rooney with that slipped penalty miss was a shame. He could have easily got a hattrick again today and Berbatov should have been on the scoresheet also. One thing is assured, Cole should have bee sent off after that disgusting challenge on Hernandez and we should have had a penalty. No idea why the referee didn't give it. 

Nani was awesome throughout that game; his wonderful goal, his runs up the wing, his attacking play, his passes and link up play with the likes of Smalling, Rooney and Valencia was superb and he tracked back well for us. The guy worked his socks off today. Fully deserved the Man of the Match accolade.

Nice 3 points for us while Chelsea and City drop points, which is a plus even though it's the early stages of the season.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Edgehead 26 said:


> You know its bad when Emile Heskey could have scored...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

but he plays for dortmund so it's okay. they win things when they miss.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Personally i was more disappointed in Sturridge than Torres. He missed but he was a genuine threat throughout the game


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

As bad as Torres's miss was (and boy was that bad), he is certainly on his way to getting back to his best which is great news for Chelsea.

Great result there, and one of the most enjoyable games so far this season. Both sides could have scored a whole lot more.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Game of the season so far anyways...


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



CyberWaste said:


> And people saying miss of the century/decade whatever, obviously didn't see this...


It's still pretty awful bro

Its weird, the run past the defenders and skill to get round De Gay was nice, then... ~insertironsheikfaakvideohere~


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



redeadening said:


> Personally i was more disappointed in Sturridge than Torres. He missed but he was a genuine threat throughout the game


Of course! Bar his FAAKing miss, Torres was very good today. Sturridge was just there.


----------



## Nas

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

That was such a miss. I can't believe it. ROFL is what I did when he missed. Such a shame, after scoring a neat goal, looking sharp, beating defenders and keepers for fun, and then BAM! Wow.

What a lulworthy match, so many defensive mistakes and the amount of misplaced passes. Oh lord, there were so many misplaced passes, but it provides a good game. So, there you go.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Chelsea fans can expect to receive this:

http://i54.tinypic.com/1zmpn2d.png

You're welcome.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Torres LOOOOL he is cursed


----------



## Dash20

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Really think a draw would have been a fair result today. High scoring or low scoring draw. Bad misses for everyone, not just Torres ( though it was poor) But great goal from Nani (even though he was offside when the ball is played) and Torres had a classy finish for his goal. 

I wish we could get a Chelsea vs Manchester United game that has no referee issues, no disputes just a game of football that is fair. But over the years we just haven't got that. Two teams that are well matched and always produce tense and exciting games, whether its a tactical chess game or like today an all out attack game.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Well, Ive ridden thing bandwagon as long as it lasted.

hey kiz, need another city fan?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

In fairness to Torres, he played well. There was shades of the old Torres, like when he weaved past a couple of defenders on the edge of the box and hit a shot, that did look like the old Torres.

But that miss, fuck you, ladyboy! 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



redeadening said:


> Well, Ive ridden thing bandwagon as long as it lasted.
> 
> hey kiz, need another city fan?


no, if you jump, sxe jumps.

i think you can understand my problem


----------



## Overrated

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kiz said:


> no, if you jump, sxe jumps.
> 
> i think you can understand my problem


yes. I can understand what you mean

but consider this, mario balotelli is my favourite player


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i would accept you, but i dont want sxe


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Dash20 said:


> Really think a draw would have been a fair result today. High scoring or low scoring draw. Bad misses for everyone, not just Torres ( though it was poor) But great goal from Nani (even though he was offside when the ball is played) and Torres had a classy finish for his goal.
> 
> I wish we could get a Chelsea vs Manchester United game that has no referee issues, no disputes just a game of football that is fair. But over the years we just haven't got that. Two teams that are well matched and always produce tense and exciting games, whether its a tactical chess game or like today an all out attack game.


Whatever "referee issues" there were today didn't take away from the game. I'm going to take a stab in the dark though and say you're a Chelsea fan.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



redeadening said:


> yes. I can understand what you mean
> 
> but consider this, mario balotelli is my favourite player


Balotelli rules a true milanista


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

rockhead? what the hell man? youre here? show yourself!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*










Get used to seeing it, Chelsea fans. User CP's will be attacked.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Thanks for that Rooney rep, united07 :side: I'll get some of you back later, but right now I just want to find a way of understanding how Torres missed :hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kiz said:


>


The best.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

well, atleast the next dozen games should be walks in the park.
asides from valencia who sold us mata


----------



## Dash20

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Whatever "referee issues" there were today didn't take away from the game. I'm going to take a stab in the dark though and say you're a Chelsea fan.


I didn't say it was a bad game at all. It was a great game, especially for a neutral. Open, end to end. What else can you want. 

My point wasn't just relevant to this game, it applies to games where Chelsea have got the decisions instead of Manchester United as well games where Manchester United get the decisions. I just would like it to be 100% fair, not so sure that thats a bad thing!?

Again, not taking away from the excitement of a game, it was open and exciting but would of like to have the referee not be apart of the questions after the game as he has been. 

Yeah I am a Chelsea fan, notice that I'm not complaining about "we are so hard done by" etc... I'm simply saying that it is always an issue, the ref, after Chelsea and Manchester United games. This time we feel hard done by because of the offsides, last year at the bridge they felt hard done by because of David Luiz and his fouls. 

I would like a fair, no refereeing issues game between two fantastic sides.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

You're not complaining, but you are making excuses. Just join the rest of the Chelsea crew in bewilderment at the Torres miss.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Or join me in supporting the true greatest club in england

manchester city


----------



## STALKER

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Its nice to see Harry in my cp.


----------



## CeNation_

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

AVB: "Two of world's great strikers missed crazy opportunities. It happened to Torres but also happened to Rooney so it's not dramatic."

:lmao


----------



## Dash20

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> You're not complaining, but you are making excuses. Just join the rest of the Chelsea crew in bewilderment at the Torres miss.


Again not making excuses, it happened. I don't know many United fans but if I did I'd say congrats and see you at the Bridge in 2012. Because thats football. I just think both teams bring the best out of each other and the referee either today or in previous seasons shouldn't have an effect on the result. But I won't make excuses for Chelsea, we had more chances to score and didn't so have to look at ourselves as the reason we didn't get the result. 

Poor old Torres ha, he's trying bless him. 

I'm more worried that my 'lucky' away shirt has turned out to be not so lucky!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenal one point of the relegation places.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Get used to seeing it, Chelsea fans. User CP's will be attacked.


I was just gonna ask something to do this. Rep time.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kiz said:


>


OMG that is awesome.



Silent Alarm said:


> Get used to seeing it, Chelsea fans. User CP's will be attacked.







I guess the skill by Giggs here is a little more impressive to set up the open goal. As for the easy factor it's close, Fernando is running away from the goal as he hits it. Giggs is facing the goal in a more comfortable standing position. Torres is closer to the goal though. Hmmm :hmm:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Dash20 said:


> Again not making excuses, it happened. I don't know many United fans but if I did I'd say congrats and see you at the Bridge in 2012. Because thats football. I just think *both teams bring the best out of each other* and the referee either today or in previous seasons shouldn't have an effect on the result. But I won't make excuses for Chelsea, we had more chances to score and didn't so have to look at ourselves as the reason we didn't get the result.
> 
> Poor old Torres ha, he's trying bless him.
> 
> I'm more worried that my 'lucky' away shirt has turned out to be not so lucky!


I dunno, I'd say Arsenal have brought out our best so far this season... 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

8*D WE BEAT A SIDE THAT'S IN EUROPE OH GLORIOUS DAYS


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> I guess the skill by Giggs here is a little more impressive to set up the open goal. As for the easy factor it's close, Fernando is running away from the goal as he hits it. Giggs is facing the goal in a more comfortable standing position. Torres is closer to the goal though. Hmmm :hmm:


He was leaning back, it was on his right foot, he was outside the box. He did well to get it close, it was a hard chance.

:side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

DOWD getting some major stick on Twitter. Did have a shocker tbf, lots of shit decisions. Chelsea fans laughable blaming him though since he turned down a pen and should have sent cashley off.

More happy with the Liverpool result though. Was in work then came home, put BBC on red button and I seen the glorious headline of "NINE MAN LIVERPOOL THRASHED BY TOTTENHMAM". I rejoiced and there was much LOL in the household. Citeh beat Tottenham 5-1. Tottenham beat Liverpool 4-0.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'm a little confused by the Cole yellow card seeing as my stream was dodgy as fuck-

1. it looked a lot like a red card, going off the fuzzy, jerky picture

2. card but no foul? Was the ball already well out of play before the challenge went in or something? If he dove in before it was out, that'd be a pen, surely?

I'm probably missing something in the rules, but to see Chelsea players complaining about that yellow made me lol.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Clear red and pen. 

Not as bad as Robinson yesterday though, blackburn thugs~


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Wasn't a penalty because the ball was out of play before the contact came. According to Neville, Redknapp and the Sky panel anyway. How the referee decided it was out of play before the contact came, I don't know, because it happened very fast.

Definite red card though. Foot was way too high. Will say there was no malice in it at all though. Clearly was looking to just make the block.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Chelsea were unlucky, we played really well going forward and Jones looked incredibly promising at the back and Evans's distriution today was as good as I've seen from a centre back in recent memory. Could have easily won by four or five...and lost by four or five if Chelsea's team knew how to hit a cow's arse with a banjo. Young for me was MOTM for his control, passing, movement on the ball and the fact he seemed to dictate most of our attacking. Nani was quite brilliant though as an all round player and really seems to have come out of his shell now, Rooney/Hernandez/Nani/Young should make quite the quartet over the season.

Not a clue what Ashley Cole will have to do to ever accept he's earned a booking/sending off. I truly do despise that cunt.

But I mainly came in here to post this:


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Fuck if only i hadn't repped the Arsenal lot yesterday :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Damn, seen replays and two of United's goals were offside. You can see why they are aggrieved. but they were lucky in the second half too. Probably balanced out over 90 minutes. Dowd was shite though, and the linesman should have made better decisions on goals.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Fuck if only i hadn't repped the Arsenal lot yesterday :lmao


Wtf did you just do to my CP :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Enjoying that Lovely picture I take it NGN


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Segunda Caida said:


> Chelsea were unlucky, we played really well going forward and Jones looked incredibly promising at the back and Evans's distriution today was as good as I've seen from a centre back in recent memory. Could have easily won by four or five...and lost by four or five if Chelsea's team knew how to hit a cow's arse with a banjo. Young for me was MOTM for his control, passing, movement on the ball and the fact he seemed to dictate most of our attacking. Nani was quite brilliant though as an all round player and really seems to have come out of his shell now, Rooney/Hernandez/Nani/Young should make quite the quartet over the season.
> 
> Not a clue what Ashley Cole will have to do to ever accept he's earned a booking/sending off. I truly do despise that cunt.
> 
> But I mainly came in here to post this:


Watching Arsenal is more like watching a Final Destination film tbh.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arshavin has the NPH look about him 8*D


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

when I can rep Redeadening, Joel and Evo again this will dominate your CP:










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ That's cruel SC 



Stringer said:


> Damn, seen replays and two of United's goals were offside. You can see why they are aggrieved. but they were lucky in the second half too. Probably balanced out over 90 minutes. Dowd was shite though, and the linesman should have made better decisions on goals.


Even if they were offside, the first goal MUST be defended better than that. And for the second goal, I don't understand why we are giving Nani all that space. Do we still think it's 2008 where he will probably make nothing of it?

Overall, I'm not upset at all. Defence needs sorting out urgently. But for the first time this season, I saw movement and vision from us on the attack. Forgetting (well trying) his miss in the second half, Torres looked like a striker again. Sturridge needs to learn from this and improve fast. Lukaku needs to learn to impose himself more on the game, as he was too quiet for a big man when he came on. I'm sure the finishing will come.

But it is the end of the road for Lampard, I'm afraid. The style that AVB wants us to play, doesn't allow slow attacking players like Lampard. He's been a legend for Chelsea Football Club. But nothing lasts.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> DOWD getting some major stick on Twitter. Did have a shocker tbf, lots of shit decisions. Chelsea fans laughable blaming him though since he turned down a pen and should have sent cashley off.
> 
> More happy with the Liverpool result though. Was in work then came home, put BBC on red button and I seen the glorious headline of "NINE MAN LIVERPOOL THRASHED BY TOTTENHMAM". I rejoiced and there was much LOL in the household. Citeh beat Tottenham 5-1. Tottenham beat Liverpool 4-0.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Even though the defending was very poor, it's still unjust if the goals that are allowed aren't eligible. Had those goals been disallowed it could have been a different game. I'm still pretty pissed off about yesterday's offside goal. Sure, it was poor defending but at the end of the day it was offside regardless of how poor the defence is, and the pen at the end from big robinson. Still don't buy the defensive crisis thing here, not shit as many people believe, a work in progress that should have started 2-3 months ago, but is happening now. Ditch zonal marking though. But such is football, we move on.

Oh, and it proved today keeping Modric was a good idea. Like it or not, he is a massive part of their side and they look realistic contenders for the top 4, and he will be at the hub.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Think today showed why they needed to keep him (Modric) and why we needed to buy him.

Mata looks good in the centre though. And if Anelka can play like he did today, we may be able to get to January in a healthy position.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

On a more serious note, if Chelsea play like that again for most of the season albeit with better finishing they'll be hard to stop.


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Didn't get to watch the 2nd half of the game, but I heard about Torres' goal as well as his... well you know.

Also saw the replays of the goals, including of course United's two offside goals, and I'm understandably peeved about it, seeing as that changes the game completely.

Those picture reps, by the way, are fantastic. :lmao

I'm going forward with optimism because Torres _did_ score and with better finishing (and a couple of offside flags) that would've been an absolutely different game and it's indicative of our performance. AVB may have lost his first game since April 2010 but if the team keeps growing at the rate they are, I too believe we'll be hard to stop. It's also early in the season to say that this establishes a clear difference between the two teams, especially considering that with the correct calls, this game is a draw. 

Pleased overall with the performance save of course for Torres and Ramires' absolute clangers. That's not to say the problems aren't there, though, and offside or not Chelsea will need to understand the chances they did miss and how it affected the game. And considering the two offside goals United had, Chelsea will need to understand that they are not on the high standard by club name alone, and that that standard needs to be truly achieved, and they need to continue upping the standard at a rapid pace if they are to compete for trophies.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Segunda Caida said:


> On a more serious note, if Chelsea play like that again for most of the season albeit with better finishing they'll be hard to stop.


What worries me the most about United is that we did get past you guys wuite a few times, but Ferdinand and Vidic weren't playing. If they come back and strike up their world class partnership straight away, I don't know how people are going score against you, whilst stop you from scoring.

Ferguson has found the right balance once again. He really is a genius.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

So just as Welbeck gets injured Hernandez comes back from injury, and now it looks like the roles have been reversed, welbeck should be back for the stoke game, fergie didnt think hernandez's injury was that serious, which is good news.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

cole shouldve finished him off with his air rifle :side:


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Hernandez didn't have a good game today at all, uncharacteristic bad touches, passes, and striking of the ball. Still, hope he's okay, because that was a horrible tackle from Cole.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

to be fair, if those 2 goals had been disallowed, it would have been a draw BUT if United had the decisions that went against them for them it probably would have been a win for them. also, you just never know what is going to happen really, if it had been 1-1 in the second half, and not 3-1 fergie would have been much more attack minded, as would have the players rather than passing it about for portions. they could have really cranked up the pressure and bagged a few more. you never know.

the cole incident is a strange one to see whether it is out of play or not when it happened. it's like the barton/gerivinho incident when barton grabbed gervinho while the ball was in play, but barton went unpunished, even though the ball was in play. 

refs really are diabolical here. major reforms needed, they can't do it alone. we need technology in the game, it's a joke it isn't here already.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

What's the difference between Fernando Torres and Wayne Bridge?
John Terry appreciates Wayne Bridge's missus.

8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Nani roasted Cole today, that surprised me. I thought Cole usually did well with tricky wingers (Look at Ronaldo when he played against Chelsea) but he struggled big-time today. Nani and Valencia have raped the cunt in our last outings against Chelsea, which is great to see.


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*










The more i watch, the more surreal it seems.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

He should have smashed the volley in as well.

I hope he forgets that miss though. He done too much good in that second half, to dwell on that awful miss. 

And why has it taken him this long to start playing on the shoulder of defenders?!


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

big game on tuesday, im guessing it will be a front two of berbatov and owen, as rooney has played every game so far. 

lindegaard

jones
rio
evans
fabio

valencia
carrick
giggs
park

berbatov 
owen


Im hoping to see Pogba on the bench, would like to see morrison there as well, but he hasnt featured for the reserves lately so might be injured


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Just watching MotD...seeing that Torres miss again, it's just hilariously bad.

Also that Cole tackle was disgusting.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*










so true. rep spree.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Psh tell em Ron'


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Did anyone else just get a repeating commentary in the Fulham/City coverage on MOTD? I found it hilarious.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ i did. sure it happened last week too.

Dalglish insinuating yellow cards weren't deserved :lmao Guy is a joke.


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> ^ i did. sure it happened last week too.
> 
> Dalglish insinuating yellow cards weren't deserved :lmao Guy is a joke.


everything i've read has him blasting our players, not the refs


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> major reforms needed, they can't do it alone. we need technology in the game, it's a joke it isn't here already.


Completely agree. As things stand, for borderline offside decisions any linesman is basically just guessing (through no fault of his own). I could make a long post about the changes I'd like to see in football.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Clear red and pen.
> 
> Not as bad as Robinson yesterday though, blackburn thugs~


Love it! Bitter, ignorant, deluded Arsenal bastards! So wish I was here yesterday instead of being in London of all places.

So wanted Kean to get sacked but the only thing better than that was beating Arsenal and getting the typical stereotypical "Blackburn thugs" response.

You need to look at your own team and your manager to see why you're struggling cause you're a fucking laughing stock, even more so than Liverpool and they had nine men. No excuse for Arsenal. As bad as Liverpool were, Arsenal were 10 times worse against a team that was bottom of the league and had only won 4 league matches in 2011. The own goals, the defending, the finishing, all basic stuff. Top 4, top 6?:lmao


----------



## Overrated

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

How were we 10 times worse when we scored 3 goals? 


DDDWDDWDDLWLLDDLLWL Our form since the carling cup final :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao











edit: just seen this on redcafe by olly :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

That Man U pic is epic :lmao

Edit

@ Overrated the only reason I would say your loss was worse than our was because Spurs are champions league contenders whereas Blackburn (no disrespect) will probably be battling for relegation at the end of the season. Plus Spurs scored 3 goals after we went down to 9 I believe.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*










8*D

Also shamelessly stolen from Redcafe.


----------



## Medo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

*3-1 yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay

*


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Love it! *Bitter, ignorant, deluded Arsenal bastards!* So wish I was here yesterday instead of being in London of all places.
> 
> So wanted Kean to get sacked but the only thing better than that was beating Arsenal and getting the typical stereotypical "Blackburn thugs" response.
> 
> You need to look at your own team and your manager to see why you're struggling cause you're a fucking laughing stock, even more so than Liverpool and they had nine men. No excuse for Arsenal. As bad as Liverpool were, Arsenal were 10 times worse against a team that was bottom of the league and had only won 4 league matches in 2011. The own goals, the defending, the finishing, all basic stuff. Top 4, top 6?:lmao


Haha so true, every single one of them. When I hear the thugs comment I usually just tell them to look at the disciplinary table.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Fucking great day. Nani i fucking love you you're a good michael jackson. Jones was class again.

Torres miss i really could not beleive what i saw. Chelsea were very good apart from the finishing.

Pool were awful today so that was enjoyable, spurs looked good their game vs gunners should be fun.

ashley cole fucking you.

Big game vs leeds on tuesday.

fuck knows what the defence will be but i expect Lindegaard, Park, Valencia, giggs, berba, owen all to play.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Fucking great day. Nani i fucking love you you're a good michael jackson.












:side::side::side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Better send Nani off to Fulham in that case.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

That United pic after the Torres miss is epic. I laughed at the kid on the bottom left of the photo, where he's just pointing and laughing at Torres. Poor Torres, even small kids mock him.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Overrated said:


> How were we 10 times worse when we scored 3 goals?
> 
> 
> DDDWDDWDDLWLLDDLLWL Our form since the carling cup final :lmao


Didn't you lose to Barcelona the game after the Carling Cup Final? And then Man Utd in the FA Cup? Stop making your form sound better than it is.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

arsenal 17th, relegation battling thugs


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

KoscieLOLny will lead them to glory 8*D.

Great result last night, didn't play particulary well and Chelsea had plenty of chances, and that Torres miss is just :lmao.


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsene Wenger has announced he wants to buy Fernando Torres.
When asked why he said, "If I play him at centre back, at least we won't score any own goals" 

ba dum tsh


----------



## Goku

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

omigod.

Torres played well enough. The whole Chelsea flow was extremely slow and the finishing dreadful.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ Chelsea played well. I think they has 19 shots on goal. Ramires and Torres both missed opened goals.



Renegade™ said:


> KoscieLOLny will lead them to glory 8*D.


LOLscielny, come on man it was on a plate for you. Step up your game.


----------



## Goku

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Chelsea contained United when they could, with the 'when they could' being the problem. Villas Boas is my favourite manager, so it was kind of disheartening.


----------



## Zen

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Toress opportunity. (facepalm)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Rush said:


> Arsene Wenger has announced he wants to buy Fernando Torres.
> When asked why he said, "If I play him at centre back, at least we won't score any own goals"
> 
> ba dum tsh


I'm watching a video - Fernando Torres' top ten goals for Chelsea. There's some quality goals in there.

Oh wait.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Still can't believe the torres miss and that cole never got sent off not that it matters now.

Lol Barton calling out karl henry saying he goes out to hurt people, rich coming from joseph barton.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Amos, Pogba, W Keane, James, Brown, M.Keane, Thorpe and Fryers are all in the provisional squad to face leeds.

Disappointed not to see morrison there as well. Out of the listed players Pogba is the most likely to start, cant see will keane playing as owen, berbatov and macheda all need games. Similarly i cant see brown, michael keane, thorpe and fryers starting, as its bit risky putting an unexperienced players in the defence.

edit: perhaps a couple of the defenders may start as smalling, rio and evra are not in the squad



> Manchester United (from): Lindegaard, Amos, Fabio, Jones, Evans, Giggs, Park, Carrick, Fletcher, Valencia, Owen, Berbatov, Macheda, Diouf, Pogba, W Keane, James, Brown, M.Keane, Thorpe, Fryers.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Hopefully Pogba get's a good 20mins or so and valencia for right back.










Dunno why this had me lmao.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Still can't believe the torres miss and that cole never got sent off not that it matters now.
> 
> Lol Barton calling out karl henry saying he goes out to hurt people, rich coming from joseph barton.


Barton is nothing like Karl Henry.

I guess I'll just ask Joey to sum up the score of him vs. Henry:


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

this was good to see yesterday


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*










Another stolen gif.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Poor Berbatov, the only way he can get a start is in Carling Cup matches. How things change after he had a very good season. 

Also, I hope Pogba starts tomorrow, a very talented young player. Shame Morrison isn't involved, is he injured or something?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

probably out being a scumbag criminal per usual


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Fergie's probably worried ravel will start a mass brawl with the leeds fans.

Berba will get prem starts this season, to many injuries already and we will have more.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao at those pics, especially the Ashley one.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao


I know the lad in the black cap, centre who's sticking his two fingers up at Torres.

That kid is hysterical.


----------



## Vader

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Does he have arthritis?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Not that I know of, probably just in the process of sticking the fingers up when the pic was snapped.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Going to Villa vs Bolton tomorrow. You jelly Ausfags? :side: Probably not


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Mancini says City need more midfielders :argh:

Edit: Tbf, I think he only means that they have a few injuries in midfield at the moment, as opposed to go out and buy more midfielders.

Stupid headlines.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Maybe mancini does not know city have a youth and reserve team. i'm sure there is some players that can fill in on the bench for them.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Nige™;10331602 said:


> Love it! Bitter, ignorant, deluded Arsenal bastards! So wish I was here yesterday instead of being in London of all places.
> 
> So wanted Kean to get sacked but the only thing better than that was beating Arsenal and getting the typical stereotypical "Blackburn thugs" response.
> 
> You need to look at your own team and your manager to see why you're struggling cause you're a fucking laughing stock, even more so than Liverpool and they had nine men. No excuse for Arsenal. As bad as Liverpool were, Arsenal were 10 times worse against a team that was bottom of the league and had only won 4 league matches in 2011. The own goals, the defending, the finishing, all basic stuff. Top 4, top 6?:lmao


i love the way how long this response is when i wasn't even being serious :lmao :lmao thought it was pretty obvious by the ~

a laughing stock that is playing in the cl too. i don't mind being a laughing stock if that is the end result. add to that and you saying they had 9 men, we had 10 against newcastle, 10 against united by the end, 10 against liverpool and add to that we have had a ton of key players out for games, players playing out of position and i don't really think that equals a laughing stock. plus, saying we were 10 times worse when we scored 3 and outclassed you for the majority is laughable. any more generic critisicms? saying we're shit but defending other teams who have had the same problems? it arguably shouldn't have been a blackburn win, offside goal and reckless keeping that should have been a penalty AND olsson should have been sent off for a second yellow after a disgrace of a dive. plus we drew with the german champions, better than most european sides. most of my posts were about our shocking set piece defending so you can't say i'm deluded, and we should have picked up the 3 points regardless of the poor refereeing.




united_07 said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: just seen this on redcafe by olly :lmao





Silent Alarm said:


> 8*D
> 
> Also shamelessly stolen from Redcafe.





WWE_TNA said:


> Dunno why this had me lmao.


All those are brilliant


Also, Tottenham are negotiating with Modric over new contract :lmao Nice one Chelsea.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

abdul razak was on the bench for one of the games. de jong desperately needs to come back for barry, it's gotten to the stage where barry is losing us games

hell, razak came on for yaya against wigan. ACADEMY¬!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Play hargreaves.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

he could play in the carling cup.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

then get injured.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

further proof mancini reads this forum:



> Owen Hargreaves is set to make his Manchester City debut in Wednesday’s League Cup clash with Birmingham City, boss Roberto Mancini has revealed.
> 
> The England midfielder surprised many by joining City after being released by arch rivals Manchester United in the summer, with the last three years of his career ravaged by injury.
> 
> But with City currently missing central midfielders Nigel de Jong and James Milner, Mancini revealed the way is clear for Hargreaves to make his first appearance at the Etihad Stadium, provided he feels he is ready.
> 
> "I need to speak with Owen and on Tuesday we will decide if he will play, but he probably will," the Italian told reporters.
> 
> "He has been in full training but he is not 100 per cent. He could play maybe 30 to 45 minutes."
> 
> Mancini also confirmed he will make wholesale changes to the team which drew 2-2 with Fulham on Sunday as he looks to keep players fresh for bigger games ahead.
> 
> "I will change the team absolutely because I need five or six players resting," he added.
> 
> "We want to keep going in the competition but we also need to change players. We also need to recover Kolo and some of the other players."


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

how long before he signs the panda to replace Lescott then?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

january, day 1

little known fact but that's PATTY VIEIRA (who united_07 should be familiar with now) sitting at the desk.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

We already knew Mancini reads here for advice. He brought JO on last season after some encouragement in the catbox.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kiz said:


> january, day 1
> 
> little known fact but that's PATTY VIEIRA (who united_07 should be familiar with now) sitting at the desk.


Clearly the panda wasn't happy with the deal on the table. Corporate Viera needs to work on his negotiating skills


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kiz said:


> january, day 1
> 
> little known fact but that's PATTY VIEIRA (who united_07 should be familiar with now) sitting at the desk.





> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


 :evil:

:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i got that right after i repped you 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

wow, arsenal have sold 50,000 tickets for the cup tie against shrewsbury town. take note england, that's how you support a team.


----------



## Gresty

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> wow, arsenal have sold 50,000 tickets for the cup tie against shrewsbury town. take note england, that's how you support a team.


Aye, when the tickets were £5....

Anyways, I'm going to the Man City game on Wednesday against Birmingham, was only cheap so. 

ps. I support Liverpool so lolol


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> wow, arsenal have sold 50,000 tickets for the cup tie against shrewsbury town. take note england, that's how you support a team.


They'll smash 5 or 6 past Shrewsbury and all will be right with the world. Arsenal fans, they love false hope.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

if i wanted to get tickets online it would be £10. cheap but it's shrewsbury. a shite supported team like wigan wouldn't sell out if they were free.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> wow, arsenal have sold 50,000 tickets for the cup tie against shrewsbury town. take note england, that's how you support a team.


Sounds like the Arsenal board is going to be pissed when they have to offer free tickets up after another abysmal performance.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

shewsbury are probably at good odds for a victory

8.50, get on it


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Shwersbury only @ 8.50? Almost seems worth a punt until...



> They'll smash 5 or 6 past Shrewsbury and all will be right with the world. Arsenal fans, they love false hope.


This happens. Then they lose on the weekend :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> take note england, that's how you support a team.


what exactly do you mean by this?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*










UberNani

Against norwich if we still have have our yearly defensive injury problems i'd love to see valencia rb, nani rm it would be epic viewing their left side would get violated.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

@seb, fans actually showing up for cup games. attendances for some teams were a disgrace for fa and carling cup games last year. selling 50,000 against a league 2 side like shrewsbury is pretty unheard of.

edit: huge boost if true - http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11095_7189313,00.html?utm_source=twitterfeed_Football_twitter&utm_medium=twitter he said tweet was taken out of context a bit but i still reckon he will be back in the next month.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> @seb, fans actually showing up for cup games. attendances for some teams were a disgrace for fa and carling cup games last year. selling 50,000 against a league 2 side like shrewsbury is pretty unheard of.


I know tickets for Cup games tend to be cheaper but they are still expensive. Wouldn't call it a disgrace if people don't want to pay when I'm sure almost every Prem ground would sell out if it was a fiver per ticket. Apart from maybe Wigan because their fanbase is really small.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

just seem the ratings of premier league players on fifa,

welbeck 76 compared to chamakh's 81 and bendtner's 79
cleverley 73 compared to henderson's 77
smalling 77 and jones 76 compared to mertesacker's 82, david luiz's 82 lmao) 


also rafael 77 fabio 76 evans 75 all seem low

another thing David Silva has got the same rating as Fat Frank, which is ridiculous, silva is one of the top 3 players in the league


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i swear most of those ratings are the same as last year. i'll get back here in a sec

chamakh 82, bendtner 79, evans 76, rafael 77, smalling 75, fabio 75, henderson 72, cleverley 71, mertesacker 82


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Hargreaves is playing you say...










As for league cup attendances, I always personally want an away tie. You usually get a more hardcore and 'proper' support with United at midweek aways at Barnsley or Scunthorpe compared to Arsenal or Liverpool away where tickets go for more than £100 and usually attract 1 game a season reds with little ambition in supporting the team. Instead you usually find the bellends more interested snapping pictures during the game and filming for Youtube. West Ham in the league last season was £46..Carling Cup game was £15. Guess which one I attended.

50,000 is very good considering the opposition but you have to factor in favourable pricing, as well as how Arsenal have marketed the tickets. Are they running offers for students/under 16s etc. Not to mention supporters may be forced to purchase a ticket, I know United fans who are season ticket holders have to apply for all cup games if they want to apply for any domestic/cup away, as well as get a ticket for the final. Pretty disgraceful when people can easily get a ticket for said final even without forking over all this extra money on top of a season ticket..just an excuse for United to hold supporters by the bollocks and force them to cough up loose change.

I still take great pride though in United getting more fans for a cup game against QPR than City did for some UEFA Cup games, half empty ground on a weeknight..wonder where all of Manchester was that night :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Also, Tottenham are negotiating with Modric over new contract :lmao Nice one Chelsea.


Since when does Harry saying Modric deserves a new contract = Tottenham and Modric are in negotiations? 

He may stay though, seeing as Spurs will most likely get 4th.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

don't know, most papers saying they are giving him a boost in wages, probaby because of redknapp's comments but levy will want to do all he can to convince him to stay.

spurs all of a sudden being favourites for 4th now is pretty stupid, since no-one gave them that big of a chance up until the liverpool game, when they were smashed by city and united.

i don't see why welbeck has showed to be as good as bendtner. bendtner has scored more than him for club side and has already scored 14 times in 40 apps for denmark.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Well, it's natural for Spurs to be considered favourites for fourth by a lot of people, considering most saw us as the favourites for fourth, and they beat us.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

but that logic doesn't make sense really. we beat chelsea, city and united last season. did that make us favourites for the PL?

you had two sending offs and skrtel playing at rb. it was embarassing but it doesn't reflect either team's overall quality.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> don't know, most papers saying they are giving him a boost in wages, probaby because of redknapp's comments but levy will want to do all he can to convince him to stay.
> 
> spurs all of a sudden being favourites for 4th now is pretty stupid, since no-one gave them that big of a chance up until the liverpool game, when they were smashed by city and united.


Of course he will. But to say they are in negotiations is just wrong. At this moment anyway. He looked happy when he scored yesterday, so he may extend.

Was more of a tongue in cheek comment. But I think it was Seb who said yesterday, that they are the only #4 chasers who actually stregthened significantly. The United and City game came before they signed Parker and Adebayor and also, the Modric saga was still going on strong.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

spurs have a better squad than liverpool and probably arsenal


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i think us and tottenham are equals. they really suffered with players out as we had, although as joel and seb have said that was before they had signed parker and ade and the modric saga was over. i think our first xi is better than either but tottenham probably edge it in strength and depth. both are better than liverpool imo. when tottenham's best players are on form they are pretty unstoppable, as are arsenal. when we were full strength last year we ripped through the league, teams were actually scared to play us again. 

the only position we strengthened was left back for the first XI, and a few players have come through the ranks since the start of last season. sczcesny and wilshere weren't planned to be 1st teamers this time last year but they came through and are both now established players. in terms of transfers we have been weakened with the departure of cesc, and nasri although gervinho is a good replacement for nasri if his decision making improves imo.

one things for sure, this year's race for 4th is going to be just as exciting as the race for the title and relegation. if arsenal have a good november and march this month won't matter too much, as they are months that are notorious for us being pretty damn poor in.

things change. this time last year i was thinking damn, chelsea are going to go through unbeaten this year, then they looked like they might have to settle for 3rd or 4th come christmas, but then they recovered and even mounted a title challenge. likewise united, when they went through that bad patch i couldn't see them winning the league, then by the end of the season they were champions. liverpool made a remarkable recovery when kenny came in. blackpool looked like they would stay up first half of the season, plumetted in the second half. it is too unpredictable, that's the beauty of it.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Well, it's natural for Spurs to be considered favourites for fourth by a lot of people, considering most saw us as the favourites for fourth, and they beat us.


They did? Tottenham have a much stronger team than Pool and probably Arsenal as well post Cesc/Nasri.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Yes, most commentators were saying it. I'd say they'll be our main rivals too.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

they lack strength at the back imo. full backs are decent, king is a great centre back when fit, but apart from dawson the rest are crocked. vdv is very hit and miss. when he is on he is superb, but when he is off like he was against united he looks like a mid-table midfielder. bale is the same. lennon is a good winger, but very hit and miss. adebayor will be great for a few weeks, but we are yet to see if he goes off the boil after a few months. defoe was poor last season whenever he played and outside of that they don't have many options. gomes is a solid keeper but is prone to dropping a few clangers. 

i said this a few weeks ago, when they're on they can beat mostly any team, they just aren't usually 'on' all that often. i would still say we have a stronger first xi.

oh, and most pundits and commentators are clueless in the game so i would take most of what they say with a pinch of salt. i thought liverpool would be our main challengers but tottenham did strengthen and are right back up there.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i like how no one picked the sarcasm in bulk's post (especially you cactwma, youre supposedly brilliant at that)


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> *they lack strength at the back imo*. full backs are decent, king is a great centre back when fit, but apart from dawson the rest are crocked. vdv is very hit and miss. when he is on he is superb, but when he is off like he was against united he looks like a mid-table midfielder. bale is the same. lennon is a good winger, but very hit and miss. adebayor will be great for a few weeks, but we are yet to see if he goes off the boil after a few months. defoe was poor last season whenever he played and outside of that they don't have many options.* gomes *is a solid keeper but is prone to dropping a few clangers.
> 
> i said this a few weeks ago, when they're on they can beat mostly any team, they just aren't usually 'on' all that often. i would still say we have a stronger first xi.


and arsenal dont?, also Friedel is their keeper now

i would take front lineup over arsenal's

lennon---parker---modric----bale
-------------VDV--------------
------------Adebayor---------


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

damn, FRIEDEL. forgot about dat man rite dere.

if i could choose a first xi of both teams:

Sczcesny

Sagna - Vermaelen - King (if fit?) - Ekotto (see how santos gets on)

Song
Wilshere - Modric

Gervinho - RVP - Bale​
or

Sczcesny

Sagna - Vermaelen - King (if fit?) - Ekotto (see how santos gets on)

Walcott - Wilshere - Modric - Bale

VDV
RVP​
so, 4 players from their side. some will pick parker over song, but when song sits he is one of the best at it in the league. didn't opt for vdv either, although not sure how he would perform on the wing, otherwise he would be over gervinho.

there's no doubt in my mind our first choice defence is better than their first choice. also, not saying we don't have strength in depth in defence, because we don't but just pointing out a big flaw in tottenham.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

tottenlol/arsenlol debates


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'd say Spurs, Liverpool & Arsenal all have pretty strong squads in fairness. Ours has taken a bit of a hit though losing Meireles & possibly aquilani (looked good in preseason but hard to say if that would have transferred to the main season). Tbh I didn't see the match but from the sounds of it had we not had two sendings off and a right back actually playing at right back instead of a centre back we could have done better or at least not have gotten beaten as bad.

None of the three teams have looked overly impressive so far. Spurs got destroyed by City & Man U, Arsenal got destroyed by Man U & lost to Blackburn & Liverpool and narrowly beat Swansea. Liverpool played average against Arsenal but still won, fell asleep at half time against Sunderland, played average and should have got a draw against Stoke, Beat a weak Bolton and got destroyed at Spurs after going down to 9 players.

Edit 

:lmao Kiz.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> damn, FRIEDEL. forgot about dat man rite dere.
> 
> if i could choose a first xi of both teams:
> 
> Sczcesny
> 
> Sagna - Vermaelen - King (if fit?) - Ekotto (see how santos gets on)
> 
> Song
> Wilshere - Modric
> 
> Gervinho - RVP - Bale​
> or
> 
> Sczcesny
> 
> Sagna - Vermaelen - King (if fit?) - Ekotto (see how santos gets on)
> 
> Walcott - Wilshere - Modric - Bale
> 
> VDV
> RVP​
> so, 4 players from their side. some will pick parker over song, but when song sits he is one of the best at it in the league. didn't opt for vdv either, although not sure how he would perform on the wing, otherwise he would be over gervinho.
> 
> there's no doubt in my mind our first choice defence is better than their first choice. also, not saying we don't have strength in depth in defence, because we don't but just pointing out a big flaw in tottenham.


I would pick Parker over Song because Song accepted a chicken bribe during half time at Ewood Park.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

OH SHIT, IT'S DIABY. inb4racist.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Parker ahead of Song.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i would take lennon over walcott as well


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Here is my best 11 from the Arsenal, Spurs and Villa squads:

Given

dat Jenkinson - Dawson - King - who cares

N'Zogbia - Parker - Modric - Bale

Heskey - RVP​


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> i would take lennon over walcott as well


walcott killed lennon last season. 13 goals and 8 assists in 38 appearances, all being played out of position to lennon's 3 goals and 8 assists in 47 appearances, all while being played in his preferred position. all he seems to be good for anymore is winning corner kicks, his performance against united was one of the worst individual performances i can remember seeing. walcott was a very important part of the team when we were on good form aswell, vital in pinning back wingers and allowing full backs to press forward. he hasn't been that good at all this season but still would take him over lennon any day. walcott is far from the finished article just yet but lennon is even further away.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/sep/19/arsene-wenger-arsenal-coaching?CMP=twt_gu
fpalm Get Keown and Campbell in just to help with set pieces. don't forget these are the same coaches who set us up against dortmund, when we were fantastic defensively, although Keown and Campbell would be fucking great for us. On SSN it said when Keown was getting his coaching badges he was coaching our defence in 05/06 when we didn't concede for 995 minutes in the CL, 10 straight clean sheets.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

can we end the aaron lennon love?

everytime i watch spurs, he sucks. considering i watch most of their big matches, I couldn't care less that he's good vs West Brom.

Walcott is superior.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

also looking at your team i'd rather have walker and dawson over sagna and vermaelen...


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Walker over Sagna?

Stop trolling, son.

(no qualms with Dawson over Vermaelen, tho)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

trolling attempt denied :no:

and mikey, that more or less. and ru4srs with dawson over verm? 

excited to see AOC, Ryo and Park as a front 3 against SHREWSBURY. Coquelin and Frimpong hopefully starting too.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

ah just noticed as well stringer put chesney and song in there, personally i would rather take friedel and parker. More experienced....


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Also i think defoe and sandro would be a better fit in that team compared to RVP and wilsherehehe


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Dawson is a very nice player. They're probably on the same level as far as talent/ability goes. 

I'd prefer TV5 (because yano, eff Spurs), but I cannot discredit someone's opinion if they prefer Dawson. Wouldn't mind either player, really.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

dawson's just a good no nonsense defender imo. verm can play the ball out of the back like a fiend, got a great shot on him and a great running leap and he can read play magnificently. add to that he is a real leader and gels the back 4 together, and he wouldn't look at all out of place partnering vidic, kompany or walking into chelsea's centre back partnership.

i like dawson though, would have got embarassing for them last year without him. held their back 4 together at times


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Dawson and TV5 would make a nice duo. Hmm. You think Spurs would sell? 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Love Spurs team at the moment, they have so much potential as displayed by this weekend's game.

If they can keep it together I can definitely see them finishing ahead of Liverpool and Arsenal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> i would take lennon over walcott as well





united_07 said:


> also looking at your team i'd rather have walker and dawson over sagna and vermaelen...





united_07 said:


> ah just noticed as well stringer put chesney and song in there, personally i would rather take friedel and parker. More experienced....





united_07 said:


> Also i think defoe and sandro would be a better fit in that team compared to RVP and wilsherehehe


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenal would sell.

Adebayor and VDV is a very good partnership on paper, but they arent players that string performance after performance.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

if modric gets an injury though, it's back to square 1 with not a lot of creativity in the middle of the park. they performed just like they should have with a strong team playing against a side with 10 men for the majority of the game. 

we'll see what happens when all teams have their first xi at hand. that will be interesting.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Dawson is still more than capable of having mares as proven down the years. Good defender but has alot of mistakes in him. He used to be a total calamity but has improved somewhat.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Joel said:


> cactwma's strings have come loose
> St. Stephen has gone bananas
> Mikey is feeling damaged
> Overrated can only be used to describe Arsenal.
> 
> That was a reading from Joel.


Been rolling through the last 75 odd pages since I was last online & I just found this gem, pure epicness, well played Joel.

Weird game yesterday, that odd mix of excitement, frustration & general WTF? Some the play from both CFC & ourselves were really good imo. Mata & Sturridge add alot more to CFC set up, not a machine like team got bit craft, creativity, clever movement & assists/goals. Know Sturridge didn’t have best of games but he still wanted the ball even though wasn’t his day his only young signs there good talent, think nerves did play part for him at times though.

Something that think hasn’t been picked up by many was Lampard invisible was bad performance, know had bad season last season but game just drifted by him not like Lampard of old, couldn’t get into game & stamp mark on it in anyway, with way CFC trying play now think his game be nice fit into this new look CFC side with Mata & Sturridge trying give space for him run on to from deep along with Ramires & Meireles there trying spring balls in earlier quicker balls but he was poor thought should been subbed alot sooner then did have to be honest.

Ando in our midfield had poor game, I will let him off cos been really good so far this season but he just didn’t stamp mark in game either (hence in alot ways really open in midfielder area, no one got control ball or used well when had it & both teams playing an open style attacking game)

CFC played good game, they used tactic Rafa did at Liverpool few seasons back which had there mid fielders spring on our midfielders as soon as ball given to them & give ball to one of front 3 as soon as possible on the counter, we kept giving ball away which only helped CFC but they botched up in front goal with some poor finishing. Torres miss hit chance which went wide; Ramires missed a 1 on 1 though DdG should take most credit as was really vital & really good save. 

Think CFC played way into our hands in alot ways, they did what AFC did & exactly what I said on Thursday last week in my preview, CFC at back are all place at times & go in to other players area &/or don’t track runners & now play higher line with fullbacks in front of CB's, it was just asking for trouble. First 2 goals yes offside but don’t tell me even if is that Lampard whose marking Smalling should expect linesmen to be putting up a flag, cos he doesn’t appeal for it & then blames everyone else, only Terry bothered trying fall back to block in coming ball, which was peach by Young, his delivery is top class. & For second goal Mata doesn’t bother to track back & lets Nani ghost past him but just admire the hit, was a blur it flew in to net I honestly didn’t expect that, Cech reaction says all doesn’t even have time to put his arm up anywhere near ball in time as was already in before he could. Our 3rd classic example of them playing open Jones plays clever 1 2 with Rooney I believe then bombs on but space so obvious cos A.Cole gone in front of CB & Jones thinks yeah have some of that & runs into that gap, CB back off which causes even more problems along with only 1 midfielder trying get back & at 6 & 7 then & falls for Rooney for a tap in 3-0.

Like said at HT, Chelsea feel played well but were 3-0 down & was avoidable but price you pay, we were open & gave ball away but they messed up there moments & couldn’t find goal when should of & they caused own problems by some slack defending (Wasn’t worst defending seen this weekend in Prem league that’s for damn sure but wasn’t good from CFC stand point either)

At HT Sturridge came off with Anelka on for him, with Anelka taking Daniel LW spot & Mata think actually got told to go more central so be closes to Torres in final 3rd to help CFC get goal cos I never saw him on RW at all in 2nd half not even to cut in like does & likes to do. 

There goal fully deserved, its top class finish from Torres simply though movement before hand & Anelka wicked little through ball, Evans & Jones let him run in behind which caused alot problems all game actually we played offside trap but didn’t have good lines at times to do so. 

Cos in form old Torres imo would of ripped us open for fun, he loves playing v Sides who play that game without putting pressure on players in final 3rd with have ball & then add in allowing CB/defenders to let him run off back of themselves. It something not like see happen again this season we played higher up pitch but added more pressing style to our game this didn’t happen on Sunday then as said we kept losing ball which caused more problem then should have.

We should know CFC threats so wouldn’t be shocked they scored but annoyed we switched off for them to do so & did few other times after that in 2nd half & even before that in 1st half. Were fair few positives to take out of game, Fletch returning to fitness though didn’t have great game, Jones is a beast, Evra is slowly returning back to his form, De Gea is growing in confidence each game & getting better. Young was un noticed but was good in everything he did & what best way summed up what & how team does is Young when had to he tracked back & helped Evra on left flank now watch CFC wingers in there front 3 & ask why cant do same for there side cos cost them goals yesterday. MotM a toughie down to 2.

Evans deserve in so many ways the MotM cos he was really good imo, few moments where let Torres run in behind but he was good, he brave, tackled, battled even told Jones at CB where should be at times for someone who meant to be rubbish not a trait that easy to have, clearly not going be right all time but not meant to be his 23/24 & CB hit prime from 27-29, his passing range is underrated seen hit few cross field before but did it with both left & right feet which all landed at own layers think final game should had like 95% passing compilation rate, very impressive.

But even though said all that Nani is my MotM, be 25 next month & were about to see his BEST years at Man Utd, his near enough unplayable when he wants to be, he more team player now then remember which bug plus, yet his got moments of individual magic that change games all by himself, he can do it all but all missing was to cut out silly mistakes & gain maturity & experience at this level & talent would follow. Now see him & happy said one best attackers in Europe & that’s saying something maybe people disagree but up there, A.Cole many say best LB on planet was ripped apart by him, he had zero what do with him, in 1st half went tight he zipped past him, he then in 2nd half backed off & Nani took him on & beat him kept switching game up to which A.Cole couldn’t live with him, sometimes come insides, goes down line, goes to shoot, cross, or pass, dribble its 2 games running where our RW has torn A.Cole to little pieces, first Toni in April now Nani in September, also his bulked up alot no longer "light weight", Ivanovic came in on him in box trying jostle him off ball but Nani just stood there & Ivanovic bounced off him like trampoline think seen GIF of that moment in this thread somewhere actually.

Our team has perfect balance on wings in A. Young & Nani, when one comes inside the other stays wide & vice versa both are unpredictable, can score, pass, cross, dribble really adds new dimension to our side that not been there in side for a good bit of time.

Says alot Ando, Rooney & Chicha have quiet games yet still win, Rooney even could had hat trick, he scored, hit post & missed a pen as Evra put it on pen incident "I would of rather he (Wayne) missed there then in Moscow" I love you Paddy. 

Carrick coming on shore up the defensive side of our game which was open, got bit stick cos passed back & played it safe but Torres gaining momentum take sting out game a good idea then tried hard difficult ball from 60 yard flank to flank long ball for Nani which was over hit which think only did cos pressure fans put under for playing safe few moments before hand then in my mind after that he went thought wont do that again, lol. 

Toni at RB works how strange is that, his freak of nature, he was pumped up when come on, didn’t have best games mid week v Benfica wouldn’t prove point & going in hard for every challenge, with injury's had on both bad leg think may be more cautious but no as said before just for one game SAF just put Toni RB & Nani RW think just be awesome to see.

Few individual things on game need be said, not impressed by A.Cole yellow when was red card, it dangerous tackle, not pen fine is rules are cant be pen if ball out of play & officials know is then fair enough but give yellow for that? Really? Poor.

The 2 open goal moment for both sides, Ramires & Berba stretch but too much for both which comes from 2 poor passes from team mates (Torres & Rooney) But should still bury both imo. Good save from DdG & clearance from A.Cole

& Finally Torres open goal miss, I actually had head down at exact moment Torres is in thinking of be 3-2 on 82 mins gone be nervy last 10-15mins now, been coming I walked out door needing get drink just cool bit off then heard Tyler scream oh no turned back to my TV see score remain 3-1? Watched re play & admit just laugh but had my hands out question what just happened in totally shock, just shocking, he had such good game he had all prove & did well imo were signs getting back to best but just got worse again before got better at LEAST at very least after mistake he showed for ball again & made clever runs & good movement & wanted to make up for mistake & fair play to him could of sulked & just lost head but didn’t if back of lat season no doubt would let head drop but not yesterday, best game by miles in Chelsea Shirt & more positives then negatives even though negative isn’t great but you get my point.

Final thought, what a freaking silly game it was, could ended any score line but each team had problems & neither team sorted them out & game played itself into one best games ive ever seen as far excitement & attacking play goes, both team take alot heart from more then just 1 or 2 things & still room to improve for both, next up for both is Carling cup action.

V Leeds I expect see most players v Benfica play & expect them to what show that Benfica game was blip, apart from Anders in goal all didn’t have good games even Giggs who scored wasn’t good on day & add in Leeds FA Cup 3rd round lose in Jan of last year & SAF know that needs sorting.

Team imo will be

Anders

Toni Jones Evans Fabio

Park Pogba Fletch Giggs

Owen Berba 

Subs: Thorpe, Amos, Carrick, Kiko, Diouf, Reece Brown & W.Keane

In other Prem league games I would like to say in case Chelsea fans read my review & where wondering what I might have meant by not worse defending seen in prem league then Arsenal would be one holding that honor right now. 

Like saying with CFC you reap what you sew sometimes & AFC just cant defend to save there lives, attacking wise really good, very fluid, clever & quick passes with good movement & good finishing but at back not even a championship level team be proud of that, got no structure, no one takes control, weak challenges, all over place not sure what to do, or who should pick up which problem for them all last season, & season before that & season before that. So which bright spark decided that wonder why coach our lads the principles of defending about tracking runners playing smart line, going into challenges strong, having shape, telling with other players, knowing each other roles, when go in, when go back & instead say fuck it lets go zonal & thus eliminate all these problems but saying just mark zones no one has responsibilities at set pieces cos don’t need them.....Yeah if one side in league that NEEDS a defensive structure in there side & know responsibilities that come with such a thing then it would be Arsenal, un believable about ignorance & stupidity to do such thing & that’s not even going into other school boy errors on show.

The Yak 1st goal, were back 4 decide that line actually shapes of an curvy L shape with RB Sagna along side his midfielders & Santos doesn’t step up & deepest Arsenal out field player, btw class finish by Yak one time outside right boot, thought at first miss hit it but no that was meant be like that.

then have Zonal marking which come into effect before Song own goal, Samba with free header, no really, no one marks him then Dann another good head behind him free as well? Then was moment where GK come out but backed off which only caused more problems then 2nd half the goal, Song sees it late but that Zonal marking for you in nutshell, all players watch ball then clear rather attack play to clear it unlucky goal to give away.

Yak 2nd is offside but again zonal marking, player at back is given time to take ball down & smash across goal, which isn’t how it works when ball swung in your zonal when ball ends up at another player who go to him but imo Arsenal don’t know this only know each other Zones don’t know about anything after that, cos all go in own different area, some stay deep, some stay were are, some look to break so counter attack when don’t even have play, & no one picks up anyone still when ball drilled in, just a mess, yes its offside but its poor from Arsenal stand point & going be that poor your asking for it.

4th goal imo should be one be proud off its really good counter attack, think even Arsenal be proud of this, soon ball breaks play quick & into space but Arsenal help Blackburn so much, defensive has no structure the RB ends up at LB then he half heartily goes in for ball but messes up, then drives down wings & no one goes to him nor fouls him before in box (dirty yes but clever play) Then Song when eventually near him tries tripping him up in area & doesn’t even do that well, should kept showing down line as make harder for Blackburn player. Then Koscielny doesn’t even look what’s around him see where should go so just keep going backwards im sure if goal was not there he would of ended up in crowd still going backwards & when ball is played in Koscielny cant sort feet out & ends up passing it into own net, just comical from start to finish. If Arsenal don’t get defense sorted out they could be for long season, need buy in Jan a LB & CB needed but maybe defense coach should be brought in about now cos you cant tell me that you play that way & win even my Blackburn (Sorry Nige) cos you wont, there defense going backwards imo I could picked alot more moments that were in game where you shaking head wondering if playing FIFA or seeing real football defending.

Credit to Blackburn that is great result for them sure Nige doing back flips all weekend, also great weekend for Spurs outclassed Liverpool from get go. Even v 11 Spurs deserved to win, Liverpool didn’t show up, everybody was poor even normally reliable Reina had bad moment which cost them a goal. I was impressed by Spurs they have good team & play some good stuff.

Think for Liverpool back to drawing board, need get win out of there system asap cos wasn’t pretty on there part, when another 4th spot rival team out classes you like that then it stay with them for little bit but team that do well at end of season are ones who can handle defeat & disappointment like this & bounce back strong, see what both do maybe not in Carling Cup but in League next weekend, Spurs cant think 4-0 v Liverpool & all rosy walk 4th spot & Liverpool cant let this effect that cost them another 3 points this weekend, same goes for Arsenal who battling those 2 for 4th spot, need bounce back strong if want it as don’t fall to far behind even now at this early stage of the season.

Newcastle, Villa & Fulham deserve praise as well, they impressed me at weekend, both NUFC & Villa undefeated still, Newcastle still need goal scoring CF though im actually be shocked didn’t ask for Kiko on loan from us, he needs Prem league experience imo, not finished article by long way but are moments of gold dust but he must of seen Welbeck & Cleverley what good loan spell to for you at Prem League sides, maybe idea for Jan?

Should mention as well Everton going un noticed at time being just plodding along, getting wins early which unlike them in past seasons, normally is lack of good performance = lack of points & even though v Wigan made hard work of it they still won in the end & aren’t got alot injury's right now, not biggest squad but do have some good players still, think Arteta leaving may of done more good then bad, Moyes I can see getting group there which already pretty tight even tighter now saying they don’t need Arteta & just good if not better without him & imo Barkley from youth set up looks like his replacement, want to see more of him in Everton shirt, a lot rumors that we are interested in him & 100% believe that, does look a bit of a talent still raw as hell at 17 but one to watch out for in few years time. Might become 4 horse race for 4th spot if & it’s a really huge IF Everton stay up with pace while grinding out wins early on as there are doing right now while keeping players fit & group/club strong enough to keep going as we all know Moyes Everton always hit form in 2nd half of the season if do so combined with grinding out these sort of performances in 1st half imo they have a chance even maybe not biggest but its still a chance.


----------



## Vader

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ good post Monster. You only post once a week but it always gives me something to read, lol.

Having a quick think about this so decided to bring it in here; what would everyone's team of the 'season' be thus far? It's only early on but who's impressed already?

I'd probably go with;

*Given

Smalling - Coloccini - Brown - Jones

Anderson - Ramires

Young - Aguero - Silva

Rooney*

There's a fair bit of bias and I'm guilty of not seeing a few teams but I'd say at least 75% of that is unarguable. Keeper was between Given and Begovic, went with who I felt had been most impressive. Wanted to fit Jones and Smalling in as they've been fantastic, whilst Perm and BRWNED have been great for their clubs too. Anderson has started at a good pace, not his best outing against Chelsea though - whilst I think Ramires is one of the most underrated footballers in the league for what he does. Attacking quartet don't need much explaining.​


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Good news, apparently Hernandez is returning to training on wednesday, so the injury wasnt as worse as first feared.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

My team so far would be

Keeper : Krul/Vorm (not sure which, both have been spectacular, considering one was a bench keeper and the other was playing in Utretcht.

Defense (right to left): Smalling (hes earned himself an England cap), haven't really kept an eye on center backs tbh, left back probably Enrique for his first two performances.

Midfield : Anderson & Barton

Wings : Silva and Young (undispuable really)

Attack : Dseko & Rooney


----------



## The Monster

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Vader13;10339585[B said:


> ]^ good post Monster.[/B] You only post once a week but it always gives me something to read, lol.
> 
> Having a quick think about this so decided to bring it in here; what would everyone's team of the 'season' be thus far? It's only early on but who's impressed already?
> 
> I'd probably go with;
> 
> *Given
> 
> Smalling - Coloccini - Brown - Jones
> 
> Anderson - Ramires
> 
> Young - Aguero - Silva
> 
> Rooney*
> 
> There's a fair bit of bias and I'm guilty of not seeing a few teams but I'd say at least 75% of that is unarguable. Keeper was between Given and Begovic, went with who I felt had been most impressive. Wanted to fit Jones and Smalling in as they've been fantastic, whilst Perm and BRWNED have been great for their clubs too. Anderson has started at a good pace, not his best outing against Chelsea though - whilst I think Ramires is one of the most underrated footballers in the league for what he does. Attacking quartet don't need much explaining.​


Cheers mate.



united_07 said:


> Good news, apparently Hernandez is returning to training on wednesday, so the injury wasnt as worse as first feared.


Thats great news, dont think start v Stoke away this weekend mind you but game think be much needed in & play his part off bench, Rooney with start along side Welbeck up top imo.

Also adding to what said earlier Pogba imo start v Leeds tommorrow or least on bench & play at some part imo. But his with 1st teamers now training every day with them & if his impresses enough think SAF have think about putting into future Man Utd prem league squads/teams, kid got a lot of talent, if gets chance I sure take it without a 2nd thought in his mind & type lad that want to stay in the 1st team side for as long as he can to.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Desecrated said:


> My team so far would be
> 
> Keeper : Krul/Vorm (not sure which, both have been spectacular, considering one was a bench keeper and the other was playing in Utretcht.
> 
> Defense (right to left): Smalling (hes earned himself an England cap), haven't really kept an eye on center backs tbh, left back probably Enrique for his first two performances.
> 
> Midfield : Anderson & Barton
> 
> Wings : Silva and Young (undispuable really)
> 
> Attack : Dseko & Rooney


Aguero is a good shout alongside Rooney too but all 3 have been tremendous so far.

Edit

Mine so far would be 

*Vorm 

Smallings - Jones - Coloccini - Enrique/Cole

Ramires

Silva - Young

Aguero - Dzeko - Rooney*​
Natually not that formation but they are the best 11 so far IMO. Vorm has actually been decent so far, Especially against Man City


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

City vs Everton is on television on saturday, thankfully I'm playing footy while it's on so I don't have to watch us get annihilated.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

That actually reminds me. What should we do with our defence? What exactly was wrong with it?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Having a quick think about this so decided to bring it in here; what would everyone's team of the 'season' be thus far? It's only early on but who's impressed already?


Yakubu & Koscielny up front's all you need!

Vorm

Bosingwa - Smalling - Jones - R Taylor

Young - Petrov - Nasri - Mata

Rooney - Aguero​


----------



## Vader

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I think a defence of Terry and Luiz (I'm aware he hasn't played yet) might be a very risky one for Chelsea this season. Rooney, Nani and Young had them run ragged on Sunday and if it wasn't for the full backs then tehy'd have been in bigger shit.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Well Terry and Luiz may be risky, but at the same time it was Terry and Ivaonovic that conceded vs United.

Otherwise all goals against us were either goal keeper errors from HILARIO or when Alex screwed up.


----------



## Vader

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Ivanovic had an odd game. He's usually solid but he was out-muscled by Nani so that sums his game up.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I mean Chelsea are hardly a team famous for their frail defence. We might not be Milan or Barca but it certainly isnt easy to score on us.

Was it just bad luck and the overall attacking plan AVB to begin with? I mean Carlo wouldve done a complete 180 and focused purely on defense


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It was bad luck. 2 offside goals and an aberration of a game from Ivanovic. A little bitch like Nani knocking Ivanovic off his feet was a shocker.

My team of the season so far:

Vorm

Bosingwa - Smalling - Jones - Enrique/Cole

Ramires

Young - Silva - Mata

Rooney - Aguero​


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

But the marking seemed downright awful. offside or not, two of the goals shouldve been marked down


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> It was bad luck. 2 offside goals and an aberration of a game from Ivanovic.


First goal was offside and the second was as well, probably. But your defence was shocking for the second. Mata put in a sunday league tackle and Terry closed down far too late. Blame offside and bad luck if you want but I'd be more concerned about the defending for the two goals if I were a Chelsea fan.



> *A little bitch* like Nani knocking Ivanovic off his feet was a shocker.












He crushed Ivano-bitch and Cashley 8*D.


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

He also had a few fine displays of falling over completely unprovoked. Doing what he does best! 8*D 

And missed offside calls are a part of the game. I'm not complaining about it, it's happened in my favor before, too. But those missed offside calls were only part of the weirdness of the game. I wouldn't call the defense "shocking" for the second goal as Nani did come from an offside position to receive that pass, and then he hit it into just about the only place he could. You saw the expression on Fergie's face, even he couldn't believe it.

And as if things weren't weird enough, Rooney and Torres both score, and then they both miss horribly. That game just had wtf? written all over it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*










http://www.sabotagetimes.com/footba...eres-10-reasons-to-love-chelseas-ashley-cole/

Finally, someone all the kids can look up to.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It's too early for me to do a team of the season, but anyone who's missing any of Rooney, Young, Silva, or Aguero from theirs shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

wayyyy too early for me to do an early TOTS yet. maybe in another 5 games but when bosingwa is ahead of bacary i might go and kill some bitches considering he has been the fucking boss this season.

and WTF? Ryan fucking Taylor at left back? The guy is shite, and mags will probably agree. he has scored 2 goals (i think) but apart from that just hoofs the ball whenever he gets a hold of it, usually to the opposition.

oh, and i agree with monster on arsenal ditching zonal marking, just doesn't work for us without ruthless defenders in the side.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

again papers are comparing Pogba to Viera, which is very lazy journalism, they are a different type of player



> Manchester United will trust in personnel from opposite ends of the experience spectrum tonight when they step into a potentially combustible Carling Cup tie against Leeds at Elland Road, with 18-year-old Paul Pogba expected to make his debut in a side also likely to include Michael Owen and Ryan Giggs.
> 
> Pogba, a French midfielder of Guinean descent, was signed from Le Havre two years ago, since when his blend of power and poise has prompted comparisons with Patrick Vieira. After a series of stunning goals for the academy and reserve teams, plus an outing in Paul Scholes' testimonial match in August, he will be thrown into the fray by Sir Alex Ferguson as a makeshift United line-up strives to avoid what Leeds manager Simon Grayson has styled "the double" over their Roses rivals


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Glad my internet is back to full speed, I had to stay away from this thread because of all the unread pages every time I log on.

Anyway:


> Manchester City manager Roberto Mancini says he does not have enough depth to his midfield.
> 
> Yaya Toure has started every match this season, while Gareth Barry has only missed one game.
> 
> James Milner and Nigel de Jong are both injured, with Owen Hargreaves not yet match-fit.
> 
> And Mancini said: "We are lacking at this moment because we lost two midfielders. I don't have players. I can only change the full-backs."


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14966245.stm

5,000,000 players on the books and he needs more players?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i saw that JO :lmao complete insult to other teams who don't have a fraction of what he has to spend every summer. probably why he tried to sign gago and de rossi on deadline day.

vieira was one of a kind, there won't be another. every year there is a new one touted, plus i heard from united fans pogba is a unique player, who doesn't fit into a partucular "mould" of player.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i think one of the problems is we dont have a reserves team anymore, they're competing in the nextgen series thingo. guys who are usually seen as squad players (michael johnson, etc) are out on loan because of this. he's been saying it before this weekend anyways, since before he signed hargreaves. i expect a fair few kids to play against birmingham.

not sure how it's an insult to other teams at all. he's not the first to bemoan lack of depth, circumstances shouldnt change due to money. we have a string of first teamers and then kids that arent ready.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I think Mancini should give a few youth players a chance against jobber sides and in the cups. They need a few seniors games sometimes to see how good they really are.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Yaya Toure is the closest thing to Vieira around at the moment, a box-to-box player who can sit in front of the defence, spread the play and just as effectively bomb forward and involve himself in attacks, he scored quite a few goals as well. Of course Vieira was a lot better than Yaya and was also a terrific captain and leader.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

All tall black midfielders are the new Vieira.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

although its difficult to judge a player from a youtube video, heres a short compilation of pogba clips, shows great skill on the ball and brilliant from long range


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*





First time I've seen this and it proves sir davids career is officially over 

good laugh though.


----------



## Goku

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

omibeckham.


----------



## Medo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Get used to seeing it, Chelsea fans. User CP's will be attacked.


:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I wasn't able to spread it around as much as I would have liked. "You must give rep to someone else blah blah...."


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> although its difficult to judge a player from a youtube video, heres a short compilation of pogba clips, shows great skill on the ball and brilliant from long range


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

HESKEY


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It's no surprise that I conveniently haven't seen any gif's/pics of Rooney falling flat on his back trying to take a penalty kick, though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

people posted a few vids before. torres is just lol.


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Of course he is. Plus everyone knows the United fans can dish it out but can't take it. 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

http://www.wherehasourarsenalgone.webeden.co.uk/#/news-losing-sight/4555535521

^ that.

rvp creaming over ryo in programme.

Fabianksi

Jenkinson - Djourou - Miquel - Gibbs

AOC - Coquelin - Frimpong - Yossi

Park - Chamakh​
Really like that we are testing out 4-4-2 tonight. hopefully ryo is fit enough to play a half for us. pumped to see AOC too.

Gazidis says everyone is fully behind Wenger at the club. We need more experienced players. Says transfer policy is "extremely disciplined" and will not change, although there are significant funds to be invested in transfers.

#Gazidis: "Chasing after the same players as Man City or Man Utd would not be sustainable or necessarily successful."

JamesOlley James Olley
by LeGrove
#Gazidis: "Stan said he'll speak to the fans when he's next in UK and he will. He is not media adverse but not here for ego gratification."

On partners "tremendous support from partners with deals structured in way to allow us to build stadium + generate revenue"

JamesOlley James Olley
by timpayton
#Gazidis: "We're in a very healthy financial position. We didn't have to sell to buy and have ability to make further moves if needed."

Gazidis: "the discussions around Arsenal at the moment are relentlessly negative"

#Gazidis: "When we look at #afc in last 5 years, some people say its a total failure. I can't accept that- we've been incredibly consistent"


----------



## haribo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Don't need to post Rooney's miss cos we won the game. Posting Torres is to rub salt in the wound 8*D



redeadening said:


> http://www.sabotagetimes.com/footba...eres-10-reasons-to-love-chelseas-ashley-cole/
> 
> Finally, someone all the kids can look up to.


I'm only seeing 4 reasons to love him. 2, 4, 6 & 7.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> Plus everyone knows the United fans can dish it out but can't take it. 8*D


....I bet Torres can take it :side:.


----------



## haribo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Who was it who took a swing and a miss in one of the Sunday games? I want to say it was a Sunderland player but I'm not sure.










One of them. Had me rolling.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Seb Larsson? Crouch's miss on Sunday was hilarious too


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

little did you know that was an intended dummy trick and the ball rolled into the back of the net.

did anyone hear martin samuel say stoke were going to challenge for 4th 2 weeks ago? looooooooool.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Martin Samuel is a cunt.


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

There's really not any wound though because of the two offside goals. I take the game pretty much for what it was, lol.

Rooney's and Torres' misses are equally hilarious in retrospect.

And though Torres may be the lady boy, you guys do know where the hair for a hair transplant surgery comes from, right? 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> Rooney's and Torres' misses are equally hilarious in retrospect.


yeah i bet all the chelsea fans were laughing all the way home about rooney missing........


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Evo said:


> Rooney's and Torres' misses are equally hilarious in retrospect.


Ah, come on now. Slipping and skying a penalty is just as funny as missing an empty goal from 5 yards out?


> you guys do know where the hair for a hair transplant surgery comes from, right? 8*D


No, where? :hmm:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

evo, RU4SRS? weren't united loling 3-1 up already when rooney missed the pen?










now THAT'S a funny missed penalty looool.


----------



## haribo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Shepard said:


> Seb Larsson?


Yeah think it may have been. We got replays and everything. 



Evo said:


> I take the game pretty much for what it was, lol.


0 points?










I bet this happened off camera before Rooney took the pen.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Nah Rooney was just doing his best Terry impression, i give him a B would have been an A+ but he forgot to cry.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> little did you know that was an intended dummy trick and the ball rolled into the back of the net.
> 
> did anyone hear martin samuel say stoke were going to challenge for 4th 2 weeks ago? looooooooool.


He said don't rule them out from 4th, but that they'd probably get a top 6 spot, which, to me, is obvious.

I'd be shocked if they did not get 6th spot.

They've added flair to a game which was once dependent on being physical and nothing more, that mix makes them extremely dangerous and capable of finishing that high in the table. 

Make no mistake though, not many managers could do what Tony Pulis has done over the years.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Top 6 will be the same IMO. Stoke are a good shout for 7th while challenging the top 6 though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

yes, stoke will finish in the top 6 over arsenal, tottenham and liverpool.

they will get crucified playing thursday nights ala the 4-0 against sunderland and bought poorly over the summer.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Doubt i'd want my team to be 5th or 6th and get europa league again, it's seems to fuck your league campaign up prem teams just don't seem to have the squads to deal with it which is a shame as the old uefa cup was a class competition.

Arry seems like his just gonna use youth and reserve's for it which is probably the best thing.


----------



## Vader

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

A team with Cameron Jerome as a striker won't be finishing in the top 6.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Martin Samuel is usually decent, but tipping Stoke for 4th is a pretty big error of judgement. Stoke are a solid team, and I don't doubt they'll finish well in the top half. But without a dominating, match winning quality, which they definitely don't have, there's only a limit to how much you can achieve. You need genuine class to break through the glass ceiling. It was the same with Aston Villa a few seasons back. They actually had some really decent players. Young, Barry, Milner, ect. But MON had them playing route one football, had centrebacks at fullback, and often look to counter attack rather than take the initiative, which ultimately limited their ability to pick up maximum points on many occasions.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Bananas said:


> Martin Samuel is usually decent, but tipping Stoke for 4th is a pretty big error of judgement. Stoke are a solid team, and I don't doubt they'll finish well in the top half. But without a dominating match winning quality, which they definitely don't have, there's only a limit to how much you can achieve. You need genuine class to break through the glass ceiling.


Or have David Moyes, got everton 4th but tbf i can only remember bits of their team back then but it probably had some class in it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

their late summer buys were embarassing barring palacios, who was a solid buy. jerome and crouch laughable signings, especially for the money paid for a small club.

david moyes' everton side was much better than this stoke side, and now there is much more competition. i reckon stoke will finish 8th with the europa league and cups taking toll on the thin squad.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Fuck you all. 

The 4-0 loss against that team close to Newcastle was intentional, so all of the over paid cunt journalists would stop sucking our dicks and go back to saying what a thuggish, untalented bunch of wankstains we are. Which is how we like it! 









He Knows where you live..


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



> Andre Villas-Boas has revealed he has complained to referees' chief Mike Riley about the performance of the officials in Chelsea's defeat at Manchester United.
> 
> Villas-Boas was unhappy with a number of decisions that went against his side as they slumped to a 3-1 defeat at Old Trafford.
> 
> Chelsea fell 2-0 behind at Old Trafford on Sunday to goals which replays showed should not have stood as both scorers had been offside.
> 
> Villas-Boas believes his side were let down by the officials at Old Trafford feeling their decisions had a massive impact on the result of the game.
> 
> 
> "Very, very unhappy with a poor performance from the referees, which in the end had a decisive role in the result, and I don't take it very, very lightly," insisted Villas-Boas.
> 
> "You expect the linesman to do his job.
> 
> "I already went further ahead with the situation by speaking to the correct people.
> 
> "We all feel very, very down when the referee had such an impact on the result."
> 
> Villas-Boas is the second top manager to speak to Riley after Liverpool boss Kenny Dalglish spoke to the general manager of the Professional Game Match Officials following his side's defeat to Stoke earlier this month.


I wonder if we complained to Riley about the Cole tackle or the fact the Boswinga could have and probably should have been sent off. Excuses, excuses....

I'm really beginning to dislike this fucker, especially after his ''explanation'' for the Cole tackle.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'm still mindfucked on how cole wasn't red carded and how it was not another pena, cole snapped hernandez seconds after the lad connected with the ball. the ball was out of play bollocks doesn't wash with me.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Martin Samuel is a cunt.


How? He's one of the better football journalists out there.

Also, on Sunday Supplement, if that's what you guys are talking about, he said Stoke would challenge for fourth (i.e., what Stringer originally said), and that Arsenal should be looking over their shoulders, he never "tipped them for fourth", unless he wrote that in article that I haven't seen yet.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

tbf, samuel was quality on sunday supplement apart from that. saying some stuff i can't completely remember but whole-heartedly agreed with, one being people saying mid-table sides can't achieve anything here, then they play 2nd strings in cup games, try to win something instead.

he never tipped them for 4th on the show, just saying our 4th place is under threat from them, which i don't agree with.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Good news and bad news coming out of SSN. Good news is that they are reporting the Pogba will start tonight against leeds, bad news is they are saying that gibson will be starting alongside him, although dont know if this is true as he has been injured. Would prefer to have an experienced midfielder alongside Pogba on his first team debut. Gibson only stayed at United because he was injured on the last week of the transfer window, cant see him ever making it at United.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> Good news and bad news coming out of SSN. Good news is that they are reporting the Pogba will start tonight against leeds, bad news is they are saying that gibson will be starting alongside him, although dont know if this is true as he has been injured. Would prefer to have an experienced midfielder alongside Pogba on his first team debut. Gibson only stayed at United because he was injured on the last week of the transfer window, cant see him ever making it at United.


hahaha ohh well.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> How? He's one of the better football journalists out there.
> 
> Also, on Sunday Supplement, if that's what you guys are talking about, he said Stoke would challenge for fourth (i.e., what Stringer originally said), and that Arsenal should be looking over their shoulders, he never "tipped them for fourth", unless he wrote that in article that I haven't seen yet.


He's a decent football journalist but since he wrote this, he's a cunt in my eyes.



> After a week of Irish glory and glorification at Cheltenham and two very jolly days in Dublin to follow, many Englishmen would have felt the bond between our countries had become rather civilised these days.
> So it came as something of a surprise to pick up the newspapers on Monday and discover what really inspired Ireland's Six Nations victory over England at the Aviva Stadium: hatred.
> Andrew Trimble, the Ireland wing, let this slip, describing a rallying call from lock and most recent Lions captain Paul O'Connell prior to the game. 'I always love listening to him during England week,' Trimble said.
> 
> 'We wanted to get everything right technically, but we also wanted to use our physicality, our intensity, just a real hatred. We never get sick of beating England; that is why we enjoyed the win so much. There's a lot of history there.'
> Indeed there is. Like the European Union's £73.7billion bailout for the failing Irish economy last November, that could end up costing British taxpayers in the region of £6.07bn.
> Not many songs about that on Saturday, though, just the usual one about prison ships, prison walls and a terrible famine that took place 160 years ago yet is still thrown in the face of every visitor in an England shirt, as if it was cooked up in the Harlequins dressing room last Tuesday.
> Maybe next time Martin Johnson visits he could give a rousing and equally relevant speech before the game based on vengeance for all the little kiddies abused by Ireland's paedophile priests.
> Or is it only the English who have entries in the history books of which their modern descendants might be ashamed?
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...nce-ends-John-Terry-affair.html#ixzz1YVVjscEN


He jumps from a players comment about an intense rugby rivalry to bailouts, famine and paedo priests. What has that got to do with sport? Deliberate hate-filled shite is all it is. He's an idiot.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'm still mindfucked on how cole wasn't red carded and how it was not another pena, cole snapped hernandez seconds after the lad connected with the ball. the ball was out of play bollocks doesn't wash with me.


Doesn't wash with you? It's the rule, not something they made up on the fly.

Cole should have saw red though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Joel said:


> Doesn't wash with you? It's the rule, not something they made up on the fly.
> 
> Cole should have saw red though.


Suppose i'm just a muppet like andy gray then.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I wonder if we complained to Riley about the Cole tackle or the fact the Boswinga could have and probably should have been sent off. Excuses, excuses....
> 
> I'm really beginning to dislike this fucker, especially after his ''explanation'' for the Cole tackle.


Quite agreed. If Fergie had lost he wouldnt have complained and made excuses. He simply wouldve locked himself away from the media for a couple of weeks emerging occasionally to insult refs and journalists.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

johncrossmirror John Cross
How can a manager berate a referee for a 'mistake' and in the next breath absolve a striker for missing a sitter? Answers on a postcard...

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I actually remember an incident ages ago, when Ashley Cole clattered into Andy Cole (at Fulham at the time), after he had already shot wide. The ref blow for a penalty, but after chatting to his assistant, reversed the decision, and gave a goal-kick. You can't give a penalty for a foul which occurs while the ball is out of play. I personally disagree with the rule, as the defender surely must launch into the offending tackle, before the ball is out. But as it stands, the ref didn't make a mistake in not awarding the penalty.

Here's a link to that incident: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/eng_prem/3649156.stm


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> tbf, samuel was quality on sunday supplement apart from that. saying some stuff i can't completely remember but whole-heartedly agreed with, one being people saying mid-table sides can't achieve anything here, then they play 2nd strings in cup games, try to win something instead.
> 
> he never tipped them for 4th on the show, just saying our 4th place is under threat from them, which i don't agree with.


"You're" 4th place can't be under threat when there's more chance of Manchester United being relegated than you getting anywhere near 4th.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

those were samuel's words. and yes, we finished 4th last season, so that is 'our' spot at the moment. 

and your credentials obviously mean shit if you think stoke will get in the top 6 this season. jump on the bandwagon though, bro.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

DeeCee, how many consecutive years is it that you've predicted Arsenal to finish outside the top four now?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

The issue with the 'ball out of play' rule is if that happened by the touchline half way up the pitch, the player would be awarded a free kick and not a throw in 99 times out of 100. You see it all the time. It's a part of the standard 'only counts if it's outside the penalty area' set of rules.


----------



## Vader

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I think (more accurately "I'd like") Spurs will finish 4th, with Liverpool being their biggest challengers for it. I'm not necessarily writing Arsenal off as they're a proven Champions League qualifying club but I don't think they currently have a good enough team, whereas I think Spurs can be pretty fantastic - if they can actually keep up a prolonged level of form. I find it hard to see the ambitions of a club who replaced Fabregas and Nasri with Arteta and Benayoun, who are good players but they're not Champions League standard (i.e. possible CL contenders).

Saying there's more chance of United being relegated than there is of Arsenal finishing 4th is obvious stupidity though. Unless it was very unsubtle trolling, if so, carry on.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

The little shit deserved it 

The balls out of play so there can't be a freekick/penalty..End of.

Will be close between Liverpool and Spurs for 4th spot this season. Watching Liverpool against us they looked very decent although they couldn't break down our wall. So I'm going with them for 4th. Arsenal will finish behind Spurs, Liverpool and STOKE.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Bananas said:


> DeeCee, how many consecutive years is it that you've predicted Arsenal to finish outside the top four now?


I've not predicted per say, but certainly doubted them. They were a team propped up by one, then a second player and even then, let's be honest, be it not for Liverpool wasting half a season on Hodgson and Tottenham fading away, Arsenal would have struggled like mad.

Unfortunately, what I and many have been saying for years is coming true and luck won't get them 4th now.

Wenger's great young hopes have either moved on or stagnated and he's managed to be better than the fat Spanish waiter at replacing great players with average ones over a short period of time.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Arsenal fans still sing that song about cashley? quality chant.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

oh, so you have probably wrote us off for 4th every season and we challenged for the title then. i bet you did it in 07/08 too, when one of the club's best players left and everyone thought we were in crisis and wenger did wonders on a limited budget to make the team even better with him gone.

saying "luck" won't get us 4th is absolutely laughable as well, we have got 4th or above in previous years from playing well, not being lucky. if anything you can say we have been unlucky sometimes, with extremely suspect decisions in some big games, lots of injuries etc. etc. also, with the money we have spent it's almost embarassing to the other teams in comparison when we challenge year on year for the title. tottenham should be 4th with the stupid money they have spent on players.

saying if it weren't for tottenham "fading" they would have challenged for 4th is stupid. if we hadn't of faded we would have won the title. stupid reason.

and i suppose replacing vieira with cesc was stupid as well. when big players leave, other players stand up. your views on arsenal are dated and predictable, i have met dozens of fans just like you saying the same shit since 04/05. what we have done on a limited budget is nothing short of outstanding.

we didn't replace cesc at all, arteta came in to share the load with another player (wilshere), changing tactics which seems a bit hard for people to understand. gervinho is a like for like swap with nasri, since they both play/played the same position here. obviously we will miss cesc a lot, but if we grow some balls and change the formation to bring the best out of other players life will go on.

spurs can be pretty fantastic, but so can arsenal. both rely on key players throughout the side. if friedel, dawson, bale, vdv, ade and modric perform they will be fantastic. if sczcesny, gervinho, vermaelen, wilshere, song and rvp perform, we will be fantastic also.

all 3 will equally challenge imo. all will have bad patches, all will have good patches.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

errrrr 



> #MUFC XI: Amos, Valencia, Carrick, FRYERS, Fabio, Diouf, Park, Giggs, Macheda, Owen, Berbatov


so obviously SSN were wrong, carrick in defence :argh:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> errrrr
> 
> 
> 
> so obviously SSN were wrong, carrick in defence :argh:


Our defensive injury problems are soooo bad.

Amos over lindegaard aswell? not saying he's a bad keeper just it's a big game no matter what division leeds are in and is that 4 strikers starting? fuck me.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

unexperienced bench as well



> Subs: De Gea, Welbeck, RBrown, MKeane, Thorpe, Pogba, Cole #MUFC


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> unexperienced bench as well


Mixed feelings for me over the team on one hand i'd love for utd to beat leeds and do well in the cc but want as strong a team as possible for the stoke trip.

Shit realised danny fucking welbeck is back.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

hard game, big atmosphere so you need some experienced heads out there which you have got. should beat leeds really, mccormack and becchio biggest threats.

not sure what to make of shrewsbuy game tonight. young players may perform or crumble. unpredictable.

Arsenal: Fabianski, Jenkinson, Miquel, Djourou (c), Gibbs, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Coquelin, Frimpong, Benayoun, Park, Chamakh

like that lineup though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Where's Pogba?

Edit: Is Park-Chu Young injured or something?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> hard game, big atmosphere so you need some experienced heads out there which you have got. should beat leeds really, mccormack and becchio biggest threats.


Agreed apart from the make shift defence. Giggs, Carrick, Park, Berba and owen all playing is a plus. I just have flashbacks to that west ham carling cup game


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

on the bench.

YoungGunsBlog Jamie Sanderson
Marvin Morgan starts for Shrews. 6'5 striker who, after being booed, wrote on Twitter: "I hope you all die". Good luck, Miquel.


looool


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Hopefully we get the result tonight against Leeds but I'm a little worried with our back four. Fabio didn't play well against Benfica so I'm hoping he steps it up here; Carrick in defence isn't much of a positive but we'll see how he does, Fryers is inexperienced and likewise with Valencia at right back. However, the couple of times Valencia has covered there he's been solid.

I'm glad Park, Giggs, Owen and Berbatov are starting, a very strong attack there and fingers crossed Macheda puts a good effort in as minus his game against Villa last season where he helped us gain some momentum and pick up a draw, he was useless. He's looked decent during pre-season but we'll wait and see. I'll also hold judgement on Diouf and see how he performs here.

Amos over Anders is a shock as surely Anders deserves more game time after his performance against Benfica.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> Hopefully we get the result tonight against Leeds but I'm a little worried with our back four. Fabio didn't play well against Benfica so I'm hoping he steps it up here; Carrick in defence isn't much of a positive but we'll see how he does, Fryers is inexperienced and likewise with Valencia at right back. However, the couple of times Valencia has covered there he's been solid.
> 
> I'm glad Park, Giggs, Owen and Berbatov are starting, a very strong attack there and fingers crossed Macheda puts a good effort in as minus his game against Villa last season where he helped us gain some momentum and pick up a draw, he was useless. He's looked decent during pre-season but we'll wait and see. I'll also hold judgement on Diouf and see how he performs here.
> 
> Amos over Anders is a shock as surely Anders deserves more game time after his performance against Benfica.


With de gea on the bench aswell, maybe lindegaard will play vs stoke or has a knock.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ Could do but De Gea did have a good game against Chelsea, so I can't see Anders starting ahead of him against Stoke.

Who knows.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Carrick is playing it defence? Da Fuck?


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

COLLINS :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

owen scuffed finish. top support from united travelling fans.

arsenal goal down to SHREWSBURY :lmao djourou's fault apparently. sort it arsenal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Carrick is playing it defence? Da Fuck?


He's done a job there on a couple of occasions.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Michael Owen, rolling back the years.

Edit: Double post, my bad.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

great finish from owen


----------



## EGame

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Good thing Owen is playing, the rest look poor.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

cracking finish from owen. could be 4 or 5.

gibbs scores a header. yay.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Giggs humiliating full-backs at 37 .


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

GIGGS 3-0 great nutmeg


----------



## Vader

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I always enjoy that celebration.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

"Quality with a capital Q."


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

how are united getting on at the scum ?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Cliffy Byro said:


> how are united getting on at the scum ?


0-3. Owen x2, Giggs.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Great start from United who played very well in the first half. We gave the ball away with some careless passing at times but overall, a pleasing first half performance. We dominated the midfield and in the final third and really, we could have been 5 or so goals up. 

Owen has been the Man of the Match for me so far with two goals; the second being absolutely sublime and he's done some great work on the right wing showing a lot of pace and some great skill on the ball. He nearly gained an assist by dribbling past 1 or 2 defenders in the Leeds box and passing it to Valencia, who missed his opportunity.

Park has worked very hard; winning the ball, charging past Leeds opposition with ease, linking up well with the forwards and he could of nearly got a goal after a terrific solo run from midfield. Giggs has played well also and got a good third goal for United and despite the deflection, the run in the box was brilliant. Giggsy still has it at 37 years of age!

Macheda has been hit and miss, when he's done something good he's been really good but he has been sloppy on the ball and with his passing at times. Still, not bad. Diouf has done decent also, likewise Carrick, Valencia, Fryers and Fabio. Fryers is delivering some beautiful long balls up the pitch but unfortunately, Diouf has been unable to get onto any of them and Fabio albeit, reckless in one challenge showed some great skill on the ball at times.

Berbatov started off promising but was very quiet towards the end. I hope he manages to get on the scoresheet.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

so Shrewsbury is awesome, right?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

2-1. AOC with a cracker from 25 yards. Big talent.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

looks like there might be an upset at the emirates


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> looks like there might be an upset at the emirates


Zing!


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

These commentators are fuckin idiots, united fans are doing the cantona chant, and he says the leeds fans have been good. Same thing happened in the first half as well.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

have to lol when they always bring the cantona chant out, regardless of the game.

yossi makes it 3. AOC been excellent apparently. shrewsbury were fantastic too apparently, lot of heart.

ryo on now, park gets big applause going off. coquelin been very good too apparently.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Berba finishing the night off at centre-back.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao berbatov playing centre back now


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It's official, Berbatov > Vidic at centre-back.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

johncrossmirror John Cross
Rousing chants of 'one Arsene Wenger.' Good to hear from #afc fans. Wenger has acknowledged and thanked.

johncrossmirror John Cross
Oxlade Chamberlain comes off to standing ovation. Been excellent. And here comes Chuks Aneke. #afc 3-1 up.

YoungGunsBlog Jamie Sanderson
Newham-born Chuks Aneke on for his debut, replacing Oxlade-Chamberlain. Massive Arsenal fan. Big moment for him.

johncrossmirror John Cross
All over for #afc. 3-1. AOC outstanding, Coquelin so promising. Gibbs, AOC and Yossi on target. Move On Up suddenly sounds more appropriate.










BARGAIN BUY.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

He's what 17? Give it 5 years of growth and he will move :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

1st team by 2nd half of the season. book it. coquelin got a good shout for a few more appearances. so much potential.

AOC just turned 18 iirc.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

AOC has been in great form in the reserves and carried the same form into tonights game. Hopefully he keeps it up.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Simple and easy win, the young lads looked good.

Away support was great as usuall.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*










stay classy united


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

stay classy leeds fans

http://youtu.be/gZKKxQkFCI8?t=3m8s

both fans were to blame yesterday


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Not nice to see from united fans but come to expect it nowadays, but leeds fans got their munich and airplane motions in there.

Kiz don't go there city fans are probably the worst for the munich chants. But it's typical to jump on the wagon once united fans step out of line or go over the top.

End of the day leeds/united fans are both to blame.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Not surprised to see behaviour like that from United fans.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Not nice to see from united fans but come to expect it nowadays, but leeds fans got their munich and airplane motions in there.
> 
> Kiz don't go there city fans are probably the worst for the munich chants. But it's typical to jump on the wagon once united fans step out of line or go over the top.
> 
> End of the day leeds/united fans are both to blame.


just because other clubs do it doesnt make it any less dumb. i never said anywhere city fans dont, because as with all clubs there are the small legions of fucknuts.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

The munich chants don't bother me anymore because it's just silly same as the airplane waving arms but it's annoying how it arely gets a mention. But aside from the obvious the support was great.


----------



## Vader

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

mongs gonna mong.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Should be use to shit like that when we play leeds, liverpool or city it's nothing new.

It's a shame it's overshadowed the great atmosphere and support from both sets.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

You'd think the liverpool fans would be a bit more sympathetic.

i mean they had a tragedy aswell.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Fucking hell at people losing it over Munich/Istanbul, football fans who hate each other brining out cuntish and disrespectful songs, someone alert the village elders. 

At the end of the day its well known in football that you can say whatever the fuck you like but be prepared to be engaged in a fight if you start on an opposition fan away from police. Nothing worse than people trying a munich/istanbul/hillsbrough song outside the ground in a group of mates, taking a slap from the opposing fans and then crying about these thugs attacking him. 

Leeds and United HATE each other. Town centre was manic at times last night, 3 coach fulls of United fans got out and walked to the ground after being held up in traffic and weren't risking being attacked by waiting Leeds fans. There's a reason Leeds was often the away game as a child you weren't allowed at: its a proper old school ground complete with side alleys and estates which make a great place for ambushses and fights to break out. You always keep your guard around that ground because you never know who the fuck is watching. As long as Leeds fans think they'll piss off United fans they will continue to sing and dance Munich songs/gestures. Luckily United fans have become so used to it from the entire country the insult has worn largely thin as the decades have passed and Leeds fans still continue to be wound up by any mention of Galatasaray/Istanbul/Turks carrying knives etc....its a hate filled derby where both supports are out to embarass and piss off the other support, honestly why even bother moaning about it when its common place at every derby up and down the country.

One of my most favourite memories at OT was shortly after the Istanbul stabbings with the entire ground singing 'Where's your famous munich song' to the travelling scum away support after their decades of Munich chants and gestures. And let's not try and kid ourselves that Leeds fans are anymore morally superior: setting fire to a stand at Bradford after the great fire killed over 56 people in 1985 ring any bells?

Football no matter how people try and clean it up will always have passionate and hate filled matches where songs like these break out. Plenty of offensive, racist chants get sung every weekend but are never reported because they're in a small minority..instead usually its a premier league support with greater numbers that are picked out and made an example of. If you think Spurs fans at Pompey where the first lot to ever direct homophobic or racist songs at a player you're a moron. Doesn't make it right and racism at the end of the day is wrong but you aren't ever going to change that no matter how many regulations and bulletins you enforce...football will always attract people who enjoy taunting the opposition to get a reaction and Leeds/Man Utd is a prime example of that.

And sorry but it does seem ironic that a lot of people talking about this aren't even from the UK and therefore aren't exactly wise to a lot of the goings on that occur in these derbies. At the end of the day the only thing people need to realise is that if you're that stupid/set on singing some song to get a reaction just be prepared to take a slap or punch from someone for your efforts.

Rant/whatever the fuck you want to call it over.


----------



## Dazzerlyne

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Cliffy Byro said:


> You'd think the liverpool fans would be a bit more sympathetic.
> 
> i mean they had a tragedy aswell.


Most Liverpool fans are against anything mocking any tragedy no matter what club it happened too. Im a Liverpool fan and I have seen first hand Liverpool fans not tolerate the Munich air crash mocking. Of course there is a minority as with anything in life but overall Liverpool fans are very respectful to situations like that, as you said since Liverpool fans know what it is like.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

3000 travelling fans throwing paper aeroplanes and doing renditions of 'Who's that dieing on the runway' in the concourse would certainly beg to differ on their being a majority 'no tolerance' of Munich.

At the end of the day things like this will divide supports. You'll get plenty of old timers now who in their prime would have been leading the most offensive song possible now finding it sad and pathetic as they've matured and fallen out of love with the game. I know plenty of United fans who's prime was following the club in the 70s who could shame you with some of their songs and actions who now find some of our younger support pathetic for their obsession with scouse/leeds related songs. A lot of Liverpool fans (moreso the younger folk) will happilly be big men behind police lines and try and provoke United and its the same for Spurs/Arsenal, West Ham/Millwall, Chelsea/Spurs, Newcastle/Sunderland, Rangers/Celtic etc. Derbies always attract a divide of people there to support the team, there to banter with the opposition and those there just hoping a fight erupts and for a few minutes they're reminded of the 70s and 80s where violence was expected and away games where nervy and dramatic because you were conditioned to expect you could expect a violent welcome when entering Millwall, West Ham, Manchester, Chelsea, Liverpool etc.

People still trying to harp on about morality and how its not needed just need to get a grip. It won't ever stop and you're wasting breath and time trying to argue against it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Both top post's segunda, very true stuff like that happens all the time and has for years it just get's magnified when it's a high profile game and even moreso that it's united vs leeds which pretty much only happens in cups nowadays so there is gonna be a big emphasis on the game on and off the pitch.

Hateful chanting, getting bricked and bottled and hostile towards eachother just sounds like an ordinary derby to me.

It was obvious people on here apart form united fans and maybe 1 or 2 of the neutrals were only going to point out the wrongs from the man united fans.

For 90+ minutes most football fans are twats.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Both top post's segunda, very true stuff like that happens all the time and has for years it just get's magnified when it's a high profile game and even moreso that it's united vs leeds which pretty much only happens in cups nowadays so there is gonna be a big emphasis on the game on and off the pitch.
> 
> *Hateful chanting, getting bricked and bottled and hostile towards eachother just sounds like an ordinarty derby to me.*
> 
> It was obvious people on here apart form united fans and maybe 1 or 2 of the neutrals were only going to point out the wrongs from the man united fans.
> 
> For 90+ minutes most football fans are twats.


And that's not an issue? Racism is bad, but we don't look down upon this type of stuff? Surely that's a joke. Things like this shouldn't just be dismissed.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> And that's not an issue? Racism is bad, but we don't look down upon this type of stuff? Surely that's a joke. Things like this shouldn't just be dismissed.


Of course it's an issue but it's been happening since the 70's/80's and when man united play leeds and other big derby games shit like this will occur.


It's funny you mentioned racism because i hear there was a certain chant form leeds fans not sure if it was in the ground or outside, but i don't really want to repeat it segunda might know what i'm talking about


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Being so dismissive of it as an issue only encourages the problem.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Of course they should, its a derby and shit like this has been going on since the 70s when the working class took over the game and defending your manor/town from an invading away support became the bread and butter of your saturday afternoons. People will always do it when they expect to get away with it and every now and then you just get a full on fight, Everton vs United in 2005 springs to mind there as hooligans just not giving a shit about getting caught and wanting to have a tear up.

People don't have to like how derbies break down into 'offensive' chanting, but don't bother trying to play some moral high ground or talk about how the game needs cleaning up etc. You will never be able to stop something like this unless you ban away fans from derby games and clubs won't do that generally because they'll always want to make money from the game and no away support loses them revenue. I'd sooner have Leeds vs United be more like last night: full of hate and atmosphere and tension over it being something reminiscent of United vs QPR: stagnant, boring and no excitement.

Derbies are all about tension and animocity, its what makes them appealing and enjoyable for most. If you don't feel like singing the Hillsbrough stuff (which I don't and never will sing) then just keep quiet during the chant and wait for another song to start.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Of course it's an issue but it's been happening since the 70's/80's and when man united play leeds and other big derby games shit like this will occur.
> 
> 
> It's funny you mentioned racism because i hear there was a certain chant form leeds fans not sure if it was in the ground or outside, but i don't really want to repeat it segunda might know what i'm talking about


Maybe its because I'm a bit hungover but I don't recall any racist chanting from last night, wouldn't put it past them lot though. Also may as well add 'I'd rather be a ...than a Scouse' was sung a lot in the 70s. Not going to add in the word in question in case anyone of that race is offended but I'm sure you can fill in the blanks. Bear in mind this is working class Manchester in the 70s so the missing word should be extremely obvious.

I just don't see why people waste their time on how the game needs to be cleaned up. Even if you had extra stewards and police in amongst the away end that would only inevitably lead to more trouble (likely because the stewards and police are often worse than the fans but we'll save that story for another time). The current system of CCTV around the ground looking to spot known hooligans/people on banning orders/looking for any racial/offensive actions is about as good as you can get in getting people to account for their actions. Believe me if stuff like this offends/worries people you don't even want to research into what went on throughout the 70s and 80s.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Both top post's segunda, very true stuff like that happens all the time and has for years it just get's magnified when it's a high profile game and even moreso that it's united vs leeds which pretty much only happens in cups nowadays so there is gonna be a big emphasis on the game on and off the pitch.
> 
> Hateful chanting, getting bricked and bottled and hostile towards eachother just sounds like an ordinary derby to me.
> 
> It was obvious people on here apart form united fans and maybe 1 or 2 of the neutrals were only going to point out the wrongs from the man united fans.
> 
> For 90+ minutes most football fans are twats.


i like how you've turned this into an everyone hates united issue. well done.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

"It's happened since x" is a lazy excuse for shithouse behaviour. If people took that attitude to everything, then we'd be in a much worse off place as a society. Mocking human loss is despicable whichever way you look at it. If that's what it takes for an atmosphere to be created, then I'd rather have no atmosphere at all. We have atmospheres over here for sporting rivalries without that type of thing though, so maybe I'm just accustomed to not having complete louts at sporting events.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kiz said:


> i like how you've turned this into an everyone hates united issue. well done.


nope, just pointing out the obvious. I will be honest if this was involving city or pool i'd only point out their wrong doins.

And look at the comments by segunda and bkb they aren't talking united fans they are talking fans in generall.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

no one ever said what leeds were doing is right. i put up the picture cos it came up on my twitter. i didnt scour the internet to find incriminating evidence of man united.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Kiz said:


> no one ever said what leeds were doing is right. i put up the picture cos it came up on my twitter. i didnt scour the internet to find incriminating evidence of man united.


Never said you did mate and i don't blame you for positng the image it was a shameful act from the lads who took the banner.

If it wasn't you someone else would have mentioned/posted it just like if it wasn't me mentioning the leeds stuff someone else would have, we just happened to get there first. It probably won't be the first time we are talking about this kinda stuff this season.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> "It's happened since x" is a lazy excuse for shithouse behaviour. If people took that attitude to everything, then we'd be in a much worse off place as a society. Mocking human loss is despicable whichever way you look at it. If that's what it takes for an atmosphere to be created, then I'd rather have no atmosphere at all. We have atmospheres over here for sporting rivalries without that type of thing though, so maybe I'm just accustomed to not having complete louts at sporting events.


Its not a lazy excuse, its a simple explanation that actions like this have been a part of the UK footballing culture for numerous decades and that its become expected in close circles and become generally expected as a rule of what to expect at derbies. You can't apply an apathetic culture in Australia to what you get in Leeds/United or Millwall/West Ham. Over here football is life especially in places like Manchester and London, no-one particularly enjoys having to expect trouble is likely to occur but truth be told I love the tension and anticipation of a big away game like Leeds. That atmosphere last night bar the Turkey stuff was something we don't recreate as often in the Premier League because most of our hardcore support struggle to get tickets alongside people going there to watch the game and contribute zilch to the atmosphere.

Racism, fights, crude chants occur throughout the hierarchy of English football, Colchester vs Southend is a nothing game I imagine to you but has certainly had its fair share of 'despicable' language and actions because both supports despise each other and have been conditioned to expect that for that game you always bring your voice and support because it means so much more. The premier league is targeted though because people are more familiar with United, Liverpool and even the likes of Leeds/West Ham. The Manchester Derby disorder and that laughable West Ham/Millwall footage got exploited and twisted into something much more sinister than it actually was because the media love to create a talking point and generate interest in their stories: if the same things happened in Palace vs Boro from last night nothing would have been said. But its Leeds vs Man Utd so the media have hopped on yet another bandwagon and tried to make more out of it and try and start some shit 'where has our game gone?".

I'll tell you where the game's gone alright. Shit pricing, clubs having no regard for their supporters, businessmen corrupting the spirit and passion of the game for DA MONEYZ and Euro 1996 bringing a generation of bandwagonners into the game who dress like morons, buy shitty half and half scarves and moan more about transfers and what their FM score is like than actually supporting their team.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Segunda Caida said:


> And sorry but it does seem ironic that a lot of people talking about this aren't even from the UK and therefore aren't exactly wise to a lot of the goings on that occur in these derbies. At the end of the day the only thing people need to realise is that if you're that stupid/set on singing some song to get a reaction just be prepared to take a slap or punch from someone for your efforts.


This. Unless it's your local club, you have no right to justify passionately hating other clubs based on local/derby rivalries, when you're not at all immersed in the tradition/atmosphere of these games. For example, I don't claim to hate Madrid fans. My "local" rivalry is the biggest of the lot, West Ham/Milwall.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

anyways, moving on



> Ever since Manchester City were taken over by the Abu Dhabi Royal Family there has been a lazy argument claiming that they have no interest in the club, the City or even football. Anyone willing to do a little bit of research however would have learnt that there was nothing in those arguments whatsoever, and the announcement coming from the club today will go a long way to putting that silly argument to bed.
> 
> The club are hoping to create the best training facilities in the world for their first team, but also the best youth training facilities as well. The remit of the development however goes further than just the game, one of the cornerstones of the plans is to aid the redevelopment and rejuvenation of one of the most deprived areas of Manchester, the needs and the thoughts of the local people are extremely high on the list of priorities.
> 
> As anyone interested in the game is aware, City have always been highly successful in youth development, but they have exhausted their current set up, and with these plans they will be able to go onto the next level and make the club the most attractive prospect in world football for young players from both Britain and further afield. As well as a 7,000 capacity stadium (which will also be available to local community groups) there will be a state of the art education centre and accommodation for upto 40 players.
> 
> 11 full sized youth training pitches (which again can be used by the community)as well as a half sized pitch, a specialist sports rehabilitation and injury centre, and all round facilities capable of the training of 400 young players. As we are all well aware the future of football clubs isn’t big spending to secure the best players in the world, the ideal model is a club nurturing the best youngsters who will eventually fill the first team and it is that process that sets the scene for this development.
> 
> The first team currently train at Carrington next door to Manchester United , but that site is no longer suitable for a club with the ambitions of City, the facilities are good but could be improved and these needs will all be catered for on the new site. The ability to train in house will obviously be preferable for the players and it would make the match day experience for the first team squad much easier.
> 
> The focus however is on so much more than football, and whilst this is a football site I think it is important to not forget about the bigger picture, the club will be creating 160 construction jobs and 90 permanent jobs, 80% of which will be earmarked for local people, that is as well as a new 6th form college that will be part of the newly formed Etihad campus.
> 
> Local infrastructure will be greatly improved with the construction of 2 new metrolink stations and the environmental impact is clearly wonderful with this old brownfield site being totally transformed. What is currently an eye sore is going to become one of the best facilities of its kind in the world. The planting of tree’s and hedging will ensure the site improves the aesthetics of the local area and this thinking is partly responsible for the huge positive feedback that the club has received.
> 
> People who raised question marks over the figure that Etihad have put into the club have clearly lost sight of the bigger picture; the sponsorship deal covers not just the stadium but also this forward thinking and impressive development centre. There are clearly not just benefits here for the club but also the community that live around the site, anyone still questioning the mindset of our owners will now have to find something else to moan about because the notion of them getting bored and walking away at this point seems totally laughable. The full scale ideas and thoughts behind the scheme can be seen here, hopefully any doubters can now be put in their place, Sheikh Mansour losing interest after a couple of years? Do me a favour…


still ruining football i see


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

agree with more or less segunda has said. obviously some chanting and actions are disgusting but it is alwas going to happen, never going to go away. i love the passion of local derbies, even though i don't agree with most of the stuff that goes on. pumped for spurs/arsenal this year. really fucking praying i can get a ticket, although unless a mate can't go i have no chance of getting one.

lol at AOC kissing badge on first start. 

and lol at citeh. young players getting a chance there is extremely slim, so they can make as many development projects as they want, they won't attract the top talent at a young age. it's good that it's helping the local community but not much else.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> agree with more or less segunda has said. obviously some chanting and actions are disgusting but it is alwas going to happen, never going to go away. i love the passion of local derbies, even though i don't agree with most of the stuff that goes on. pumped for spurs/arsenal this year. really fucking praying i can get a ticket, although unless a mate can't go i have no chance of getting one.
> 
> *lol at AOC kissing badge on first start*.


Hernandez did it so, very common and hilarious these days.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I'm well aware of that development Kiz, FC United got royally shafted up the arse by the Manchester Council once they caught whiff of the Tycoon's plans for the area. Shame a small non league club with a secured agreement and who had raised nearly £1.5m in community shares had to pay the price and get offered a less appealing site to build their heavily awaited new stadium.

Also I can't wait to see what City's stadium looks like eventually. I do miss the days where stadiums like Goodison and Elland Road were reveared because of their 'eery' location in amongst council estates and rough looking areas...now it seems part and parcel that every new stadium has to have some fucking multiplex shopping area attached to it. I was in awe of Spurs's new stand behind the goal for their new stadium and was about to congratulate them on a good looking stadium...then saw they're building some shite 'shopping complex' on top of the stadium. How fucking long before going to the football becomes a nice addition to a day's shopping FFS.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> and lol at citeh. young players getting a chance there is extremely slim, so they can make as many development projects as they want, they won't attract the top talent at a young age. it's good that it's helping the local community but not much else.


umm ffp. 

its only natural that a top development centre would attract more kids. we already have some decent kids there as it is, obviously better facilities would = better equipped footballers. in 2-3 a few guys will be out of there (barry, kolo toure, lescott) while guys like yaya, dejong, tevez would be around 30. if guys like razak, guidetti, suarez, etc can step up due to better facilities and replace them that stops us paying fees for transfers. but hey, it's not like we can do anything positive, we've already destroyed football single-handedly, so anything we do must be laughable and pointless at this stage.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

you said the other day ffp won't change anything.

i think city will develop talented youngsters once in a while, then they will get frustrated and move to somewhere where they can get a game once in a while, do you honestly belive city managers would play kids regularly under that amount of pressure they are under as a manager? even if they loan them, they will still want a move as city's answer to solve problems is to go out and spend another 40 million if a player doesn't perform. city are catching up with everyone else, all other clubs have been at the top level longer, and are more prestigious, city are only just beginning this process.

more developments won't do a lot either. they couldn't even sell out for their first CL match in club history against a top side.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Sunderland's stadium got built on top of the old colliery, and then we decided to build an aquatics centre next to it....(Y) great thinking by the City Council.

(oh we have a pub and a council estate next to the stadium 8*D North Easy for the win)


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

http://www.dailypost.co.uk/sport-ne...-man-united-and-leeds-rivalry-55578-29462398/



BANG ON THE FUCKING MONEY ANDY MITTEN said:


> The buzz ahead of last night’s game between Leeds United and Manchester United made me realise how much I miss Leeds being in the top flight.
> 
> It was only a League Cup match featuring fringe Manchester United players, but that barely dampened the pernicious atmosphere between the two clubs who’ve been deadly rivals at various stages in their histories.
> 
> No club has a right to be in the Premier League and Leeds were relegated after overspending and living beyond their means, but the Leeds v United games is one of the great rivalries of English football and I miss it, just as I’d miss playing Liverpool or Everton if they were relegated.
> 
> Trips to Goodison Park or Anfield are among the highlights of the season for United fans.
> 
> They’re proper clubs with fine histories, traditions and home grounds, unlike the plethora of new identikit flat-pack stadiums from Stoke to Sunderland.
> 
> Everton and Liverpool both unquestionably have to move with the times and the demands for more corporate seating. But wouldn’t it be good if they could develop their existing sites?
> 
> Thankfully, the Merseysiders don’t do relegation, but former Yorkshire giants like Leeds and Sheffield Wednesday, clubs with huge support and historic old stadiums, find themselves struggling at a lower level.
> 
> They’ve been replaced in the top flight by bankrolled new boys: Wigan Athletic, Fulham and Queens Park Rangers.
> 
> I know some great Wigan fans who’ve followed their club for decades (most of them prefer the pre-Premier League days), but their club is an artificial construct. With more and more investors buying clubs, that model will become the norm distorting the Premiership. Manchester City and Chelsea would not be where they are without the billions amassed through the sale of natural resources by their foreign owners.
> 
> It’s a more complex issue than this column could ever go into and clubs like Bolton or Sunderland also have owners pumping millions in, but with every rich benefactor, life becomes tougher for the Evertons, Leeds or Sheffield Wednesdays and I’m not convinced that is right.
> 
> You might say, “Tough, that’s the way of the capitalist world which football has embraced”, but I’d rather wake up on a Saturday – or any of the other days that football is now played – morning and face the prospect of playing Leeds United over Fulham.
> 
> Elland Road is a great place to watch football and to see your team. The stadium is an uneasily juxtaposed mish-mash of stands from the various eras in which Leeds enjoyed success – the 70s and 90s – but it’s unmistakably Leeds. It’s their home and the stadium says more about their history than any huge new out-of-town bowl located off a motorway. Actually, a motorway runs right by the side of Elland Road and the walk underneath it to the away end is one of the most unnerving an away fan can make, hearing locals screaming “Yorkshire Republican Army!”
> 
> One senior United official once told me that the club enjoyed good relations with the Merseyside clubs and neighbours City, but not “them over the Pennines.” There’s not a single Premier League club in Yorkshire while the old county of Lancashire boasts seven.
> 
> The enmity between the two Uniteds runs deep and can be traced back to a civic rivalry during the industrial revolution. Older players recall scraps aplenty in the 1965 FA Cup clashes.
> 
> “Jack Charlton and Denis Law wrestled like two schoolboys in a playground as players swapped punches,” recalls former United midfielder Pat Crerand. “I was in the middle as usual, scrapping with Billy Bremner or anyone else who wanted a fight. Bremner was a great player, but you often find that someone who is small with red hair and from Scotland has a point to prove in life and are usually aggressive. Billy was and did.”
> 
> Players who crossed the divide continue to be shunned. Gordon McQueen and Joe Jordan, who moved in the late 70s, still get abuse when they return to Elland Road, while a man called Cantona left hearts broken from Pudsey to Pontefract when he departed for a pittance in 1992.
> 
> Football badly needs such rivalries. Come back soon, Leeds.


Can more people like this man please contribute to journalism? It almost comes close to making me think there is more to sports journalism than pandering to the lowest common denominator with half arsed facts and meddling quotes out of context to produce an exciting story.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

ffp will still force us to curb our spending. 

as i said, if the kids can prove they can fill first team spots, then yes, they will be. stop the small minded we only spend if players dont perform, because that's crap. we've bought players that are going to help us challenge for the premier league title. a lot of presumptions there true, again narrow-minded with this big club shit. if that's the case, quality players would never have come to us. 

we didnt sell out the champions league game, so what? we've sold out all our home games so far.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

quality players came you because of money. then you got further up the table. you challenge for honours now and that's why you attract quality players. quite a few players arguably still come to you for money.

and that's total bullshit if you think if a player in your starting xi doesn't perform then you won't go out and spend stupid money on another player. 

and for players to develop they need a lot of playing time, they won't get that at city. if they go out on loan and perform, they will more than likely be stuck out on the bench, become disillusioned with big money signings coming in and knocking them down the pecking order and leave. chelsea tried this, and they have developed a very small minority of players probably due to the same reasons. unless you give quality youngsters more chances, players will still look upon the club as a club where they won't play, and will opt for a team where they will get chances, maybe in a lesser league or a club more renowned for giving youngsters a chance. it's becoming more predominant now, as blackburn have shown with their recruitments, players going to smaller clubs to get chances. to become good enough, you need to play a lot. youngsters aren't going to magically become good enough for the city first xi from playing reserves football. sometimes even if the player isn't the finished article you need to play them.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Great article, I remember arguing with some Man Utd fans on here who said they were glad Leeds were suffering in lower divisions, and who said they'd rather see Liverpool suffer and get relegated, than for example Man Utd beat them with a last minute goal on the final day to win the title by a point over them. Football is all about special moments and memories, people who prioritize rivals failure over their own clubs success have no right to call themselves fans.

Man Utd, Man City, Liverpool and Chelsea have all spent vast amounts of money over the past 10 years, granted City more than the others, but that's the only way to break into that top 2. It's laughable when people have ago at City, when now in the EPL we've got another top team/title contender, some fantastic new players brought into the league, and a City/Utd rivalry that's actually competitive and entertaining now.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Crap article imo.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ what specifically didn't you like about it? I imagine the condemnation of the likes of City and Chelsea may have turned people off if they're happy with more world class footballers in the league now as a result of their money, which is perfectly fine btw.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Just saw Owen averages almost a goal a game for Man Utd.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> Great article, I remember arguing with some Man Utd fans on here who said they were glad Leeds were suffering in lower divisions, and who said they'd rather see Liverpool suffer and get relegated, than for example Man Utd beat them with a last minute goal on the final day to win the title by a point over them. *Football is all about special moments and memories*, people who prioritize rivals failure over their own clubs success have no right to call themselves fans.
> 
> Man Utd, Man City, Liverpool and Chelsea have all spent vast amounts of money over the past 10 years, granted City more than the others, but that's the only way to break into that top 2. It's laughable when people have ago at City, when now in the EPL we've got another top team/title contender, some fantastic new players brought into the league, and a City/Utd rivalry that's actually competitive and entertaining now.


Massively agree with the point i bolded.

I suppose you, as a neutral looking into the league thinks it is very entertaining for city to now be challengers, which it is when you watch them play. BUT, as a fan of a team in the premier league it is extremely frustrating and annoying when teams more or less "buy" their way into the top 2. I don't think it was necessary to buy your way into the top 2 in this year. If Arsenal bought a few more players in the summer or january, even for small, decent prices that improved us at the back and an attacking signing then we would have been in the top 2 without spending a whole lot of money. That is virtually impossible now though, with the players city bought over the summer. 

it's why i dislike chelsea for spending vast amounts of money aswell to buy the league. united have spent stupid amounts as well but i do admire them more than the other contenders simply because they always have a winning team full of talent, without spending a ridiculous amount. their current team is expensive though, de gea, ferdinand, anderson, nani, young and rooney were all bought for big sums, without even mentioning the fees paid for jones, berbatov, valencia and carrick. although there are a few gems in there like evra and hernandez who were bought for generally small sums.

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/behind-the-numbers-

great stats imo. people may moan about a lack of english identity but it is a great advert for world football.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Segunda Caida said:


> ^ what specifically didn't you like about it? I imagine the condemnation of the likes of City and Chelsea may have turned people off if they're happy with more world class footballers in the league now as a result of their money, which is perfectly fine btw.


What Seb said really, Man Utd have spent a lot of money too, more than Wigan. Looking forward to trips to Goodison Park is he? Man Utd signed boyhood Everton fan Wayne Rooney from Everton for however much (£30 million I think). The writer of the article can stick that in his 'romantic' pipe and smoke it.

Money talks in football, Man City and Chelsea haven't changed that. Let alone Wigan, QPR and Fulham.

He criticizes stadiums for being next to motorways, but says how much he likes walking under one to get to Elland Road. Other stuff too.



Seb said:


> Just saw Owen averages almost a goal a game for Man Utd.


Great player.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Yeah it's a bit different for Arsenal fans though as you never spend anything, or not nearly enough, whereas Liverpool, Chelsea, and Man Utd have spent bucket loads.

Special moments are everything in football, I bet most Man Utd's fans favourite football moment would be the 99 CL final.


----------



## Vader

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

That and Cantona's goal in the cup final vs. Liverpool.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

my favourite moment was carrick backpassing to yaya toure. oh glorious day


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^ great european moment. will go down in history.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Scholes vs City at Eastlands came oh so close to topping Solskjaer in 1999, the resulting mental of 3000 screaming United fans with bodies piling on top of me was something I'll never forget. Special mention to 'We'll never die' pre match vs City on the 50th Anniversary of Munich and the resutling 60 second silence..as well as the atmosphere throughout the Barcelona semi final at Old Trafford back in 2008.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

my favourite


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Alot of great memories 99 cl final, 2008 cl final, winning 19, beating barca in 2008, scholes header vs city in 2010, owen 96th minute goal vs city, rooney overhead kick, that game vs arsenal at highbury were o'shea scored a beauty and the many united comebacks are always epic.

That goal from forlan that made the scousers cry.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

oh and of course, actually winning the fa cup

:side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Another forgetten gem:






It was the 10th of November 1994,
We all remember an historic score,
Kanchelskis helped himself to 3,
Eric Cantona and Hughsie,
WE ALL REMEMBER THE SLAUGHTER OF CITY!!!

And in the re-match, down at Maine Rd,
Ince scored the first goal, I shot my load!
Kanchelskis scored the 2nd goal,
And the 3rd was scored by Andy Cole,
WE ALL REMEMBER THE SLAUGHTER OF CITY!!!

The Bitter Blue fans, were full of hate
They couldn't handle, the 8-0 aggregate,
Bryan Robson was close to tears,
They haven't won fuck all for 18 years,
WE ALL REMEMBER THE SLAUGHTER OF CITY!!!

Na na na na na na, na na na na na


Also 3 special games from Villa Park:





 HOLY SHIT at the mental for the 3rd goal





 One of the best displays of our support that day





 Amazing game of football with a fitting ending.


EDIT: The only true ways to beat Liverpool:





 My 1 of only 2 visits to Anfield, what a time to go there.





 Neville's celebration will never be topped. Epic stuff.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Segunda Caida said:


> Another forgetten gem:
> 
> EDIT: *The only true ways to beat Liverpool*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1 of only 2 visits to Anfield, what a time to go there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neville's celebration will never be topped. Epic stuff.







8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

to add to the united one, the time united ended arsenal's undefeated run (the first match in the video), especially as arsenal fans still moan about this match (hi stringer 8*D)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

that match was just ouch. for such a great team to lose such a great record because of a thug performance. ouch. even neville admitted it.

this makes up for it though 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> my favourite







Prefer this one


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

What about the moment you won the European Cup?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

taxi for dalglish. suarez starting. my lord they are dependent on him.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14998237.stm

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

video from the match :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> taxi for dalglish. suarez starting. my lord they are dependent on him.


Meh were going all out to win something this year. Quite a few of the first team are likely to play

Edit

Yup 

Liverpool: Reina, Kelly, Robinson, Carragher, Coates, Lucas, Spearing, Maxi, Kuyt, Bellamy, Suarez. Subs: Gerrard, Carroll, Downing, Wilson, Shelvey, Flanagan, Doni.

:lmao that Ferba story is gold.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Atmosphere sounds like Cena's entrance.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

if suarez were to get injured tonight...


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

 

Wonderful passing. Good goal from Bellamy.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Hargraves scores for city


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

HARGREAVES :lmao :lmao :lmao

How many more minutes will he play?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> Hargraves scores for city


That curly-haired fucking cun....I mean, well done Owen.

:side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

If Alan Pardew was back on punditry duty, he'd say Lukaku just raped one of the Fulham's youngsters.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

then missed a good opportunity 8*D


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> HARGREAVES :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> How many more minutes will he play?


durr hurr hilarious. Not.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

McEachran with a great bit of skill, hits the ball past the keeper, it's going in the net, Sturridge slides and touches it...

OFFSIDE CALLED 

Edit: Fuck, Sturridge may be injured now


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

maybe you think he will make a recovery to your beloved england side :hmm: 4 apps in 3 years.

mceachran looks quality. sturridge selfish by the sounds of it.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Best player in the world scores for City.

2-0


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It's not fair, Man City have all the awesome players. Apart from Heskey.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> maybe you think he will make a recovery to your beloved england side :hmm: 4 apps in 3 years.
> 
> mceachran looks quality. sturridge selfish by the sounds of it.


Yeah, McEachran has played some quality passes tonight and shown some quick feet too.

Sturridge may have thought that the guy behind may have cleared it, but I still think he would have gone for it, even if there was no one to stop it. He has that touch of greed to him. And it got him injured in the end.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Heskey, Chamakh, Ramsey and the list goes on...


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

game should be killed off already, 3 or 4-0 with shots off the post. bellamy's free kick was a cracker, shame it hit the post


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> game should be killed off already, 3 or 4-0 with shots off the post. bellamy's free kick was a cracker, shame it hit the post


I know right. Suarez, Spearing & Bellamy all of the post and Suarez again with the narrow miss. Potentially 5 - 0. Brighton had a great chance at the end of the half though.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I know right. Suarez, Spearing & Bellamy all of the post and Suarez again with the narrow miss. Potentially 5 - 0. Brighton had a great chance at the end of the half though.


That's what I hate. It's frustrating. Take Maxi off and bring Downing on second half.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

AVB Was writing: NEVER PLAY ALEX AGAIN.

TURNBULL with the penalty save.

Edit: Save? More like the ball hit the crossbar. I'm going blind.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Ruiz scores for Fulham.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

here comes vicente for brighton, pity its for buckley though, he had probably been brighton's best player up till now


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

brighton have outplayed liverpool so far in second half. should have been over in first half though.

nice to see vicente back.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Nice to see Stevie back on the pitch.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

lol at us losing 1-0. :side:

By the way:










Apparently no-one wants to buy us, and those who did ran when the word "money" was mentioned, despite Anil Ambani being the 6th richest man in the world at the time. Fucking awful.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

this is fucked. first half great, second half appalling


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Great finish by Kuyt to be fair.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

damn, harsh on brighton


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

NEVER DOUBT THE KUYT


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Finally! That should kill their momentum a bit.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Brighton have played really well, with a few very good players in their side. Buckley did exceptionally well


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Shame about the penalty but Brighton deserved to take something from this match for sure.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Spearing ffs...

2-1

thats twice in a row the ball has been out and the linesman hasn't seen it


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Carragher gives away another penalty. He's reminding me more and more of Neville in his last days.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

carra has lost it now, surely.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I should be more arsed about the fact we've just equalised in injury time.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Feel sorry for Brighton. When we played them in the fa cup last year they had some of the nicest fans going...still think they were trying to fuck us though.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I like Brighton, hope they do well.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I wouldn't be surprised if we really begin trying to phase Coates in a bit more now. In fairness the penalty wasn't really Carra's fault it was Spearing missing the ball and dropping over forcing Carra into the tackle.

Brighton played very well second half and deserved a result from it for sure. We really should have wrapped it up in the first half.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Chelsea will take it on penos


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

At least everton have got it to extra time this is our best chance of a trophy sadly this year.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Alex, I swear to God, I am going to kill you.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



S-Mac said:


> At least everton have got it to extra time this is our best chance of a trophy sadly this year.


Just gone 2-1 up, Phil Neville :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Neville scores 2-1 COYB need to hang on too the lead now.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Royston Drenthe set it up as well, he's a fucking exciting player if we can keep hold of him.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Yeah seen him play on the weekend and he seems a good player must be good as Madrid signed him will be interesting to see once he settles in how he does.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

madrid will probably sell. can't exactly see him starting over di maria, ronaldo etc. if he can get his head down and perform he will be great for you.


penalties at the bridge. come on fulham.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Yeah exactly he is the type of player we needed creative with good skill to replace Arteta im interested to see Velios more aswell.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Yeah he took his goal brilliantly. Despite all the doom and gloom of the transfer window, we've got some brilliant youngsters who will get a chance now, quite exciting.

By the way Stringer his contract runs out next summer, so we could negotiate with him in January over a permanent move.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i thought his contract runs out next summer so everton could have him on a free
edit: yeah what he said


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Yeah his contract does run up and i think with the loan with get first option on him hopefully he can continue this promising start for us.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i like everton's team as well as the club in general. baines, jags, howard, coleman, drenthe, barkley, osman, fellaini, cahill, rodwell and vellios are all players i like. i think rodwell could shine this year in the absence of arteta. always liked arteta and pienaar too.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

WE WON A PENALTY SHOOT OUT!

AND JOHN TERRY SCORED!

Can we have the 2008 Champions League trophy now?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

John 'penalty master' terry


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Yeah our team is good we just need to be taken over so we have some money to spend, Moyes must be one of the best if not the best manager in the league for being able to make our team be competitive year after year with no money to use whatsoever


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Balls, wanted Chelsea out. We'll just have to beat them again instead.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Not as long as we have master of penalties John Terry


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

4th round here we come.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



S-Mac said:


> Yeah our team is good we just need to be taken over so we have some money to spend, Moyes must be one of the best if not the best manager in the league for being able to make our team be competitive year after year with no money to use whatsoever


Moyes is a legend in these parts for where he took North End and rightly so. Like you said, what he's done with Everton is nothing short of remarkable given the circumstances. The guy deserves better.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Yes he does deserve better when Ferguson retires i truly think that the job should be his but sadly a big name will get it instead.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

just seen these stats on twitter, and arguably dalgleish has had a better team

Hodgson's record at liverpool P31 W13 D9 L9
Dalgleish's record at liverpool P30 W15 D6 L9


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

pretty surprising stats. not much difference at all.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I didn't think Hodgson had that good record at Liverpool and Kenny has a much better team with all the money they have spent this summer and in the Jan transfer window


----------



## ßen1

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Despite the record, Liverpool under Dalglish is far superior than Liverpool under Hodgson. They are a team, and they have some sort of direction. But, Liverpool won't challenge for titles under his reign. He'll bring the stabillity and a long term vision for the club.

Moyes is exceptional. But I don't see him as a United manager. Hes a outstanding manager who works very hard though. Perfect for a team like Everton, who have very few resources to work with.


----------



## Evo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Despite the fact that it went to penalties, I'm very happy with the way Chelsea played today. Obviously not happy about the Alex red card or Cech having to go off, but the way the team responded was exceptional, especially in extra time considering some of these guys haven't even played a full 90 minutes yet. Showed a lot of maturity and togetherness. And of course with the penalties stigma, getting the win in penalties was especially relieving.

Was almost sure Turnbull would let something in, but he did a fine job today and ended up being a hero. Got to give him credit.

On the other side, seeing Romeu out there is fun. You can tell where he's been trained.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

OWEN HARGREAVES

OWEN HARGREAVES

OWEN HARGREAVES

made 54 passes against Birmingham, eight more than he completed in the Premier League during his last three seasons at Manchester United


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

thats what happens when you move to a better club


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> just seen these stats on twitter, and arguably dalgleish has had a better team
> 
> Hodgson's record at liverpool P31 W13 D9 L9
> Dalgleish's record at liverpool P30 W15 D6 L9


really? although if you just look at premier league games then last season Kenny was a fair way ahead. 



> Roy Hodgson:
> 
> Liverpool’s manager for the first half of the season was in charge of the club for 20 league games. Ten were at home, ten on the road. Overall, he managed the 12th best record in the league during his time with Liverpool. More specifically, he managed…
> 
> 7 wins, 4 draws, and 9 losses.
> 
> The team recorded 6 clean sheets. They scored 24 goals and conceded 27 for a goal differential of -3.
> 
> They earned 1.25 points per game. Manchester United averaged 2.20, City 1.91, Arsenal 1.90, and Tottenham 1.71 over the same period.
> 
> However, at home he managed the third best overall form…
> 
> 6 wins, 2 draws, and 2 losses.
> 
> The team recorded 4 clean sheets. They scored 17 goals and conceded 8 for a goal differential of +9.
> 
> They earned 2.00 points per game.
> 
> While away from home was a very different matter…
> 
> 1 win, 2 draws, and 7 losses.
> 
> The team recorded 2 clean sheets. They scored 7 goals and conceded 19 for a goal differential of -12.
> 
> They earned 0.50 points per game.
> 
> Kenny Dalglish:
> 
> Dalglish, on the other hand, has only managed the club for 15 league games since his return, although in spite of this he has overseen the acquisition of 30 points compared to Hodgson’s 25 that were earned in five more games. Liverpool has also scored six more goals, conceded 15 fewer, recorded more clean sheets, and overall has managed the second best form in the league under their new old manager…
> 
> 9 wins, 3 draws, and 3 losses.
> 
> The team recorded 8 clean sheets. They scored 30 goals and conceded 12 for a goal differential of +18.
> 
> They earned 2.00 points per game. Over the same stretch, Chelsea hummed along at 2.50 while United and Arsenal trailed with 1.93 each.
> 
> Liverpool have still performed better at home under Dalglish, even if some teams performing much better at home than on the road mean Liverpool’s home form is only fifth despite their high overall standing…
> 
> 6 wins, 2 draws, and 0 losses.
> 
> The team recorded 5 clean sheets. They scored 20 goals and conceded 4 for a goal differential of +16.
> 
> They earned 2.50 points per game.
> 
> On the road, then, they haven’t performed quite as well, but they’ve still improved greatly since Hodgson left–and in a League where most of the teams are performing far worse on the road than at home, Liverpool’s third best overall form away from Anfield serves to move them up the form table overall…
> 
> 3 wins, 1 draws, and 3 losses.
> 
> The team recorded 3 clean sheets. They scored 10 goals and conceded 8 for a goal differential of +2.
> 
> They earned 1.43 points per game.


http://liverpool.theoffside.com/team-news/roy-hodgson-and-kenny-dalglish-by-the-numbers.html

edit:









so pretty much Kenny has us doing far better in the league. which is where we need to improve on ;D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I think kenny has been doing a solid job. Liverpool are gradually improving. Just a few more kinks to work out


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Yeah Rush beat me to it I was sure that Roy's record was down to European matches as well where in fairness we did much better. 

Anyway we have a few consistency problems still against Brighton & Sunderland we fell asleep at half time. We play much better under Kenny that we do under Hodgeson though I don't think anyone Liverpool or non liverpool fan can't argue with that.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

"Its always embarrassing in these Premier League/Football League mismatches when one side plays all the football and the other hoofs and hopes. But in the end Brighton's good work just wasn't enough."

:lmao.


----------



## CGS

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

:lmao. That is gold

Funny enough Brighton played well but people are talking as if we were horrible and got lucky. We were unlucky not to be up 4-0 at the half thanks to the crossbar and posts. Hell spearings chance was even saved them hit the post.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Just when I thought football couldn't get anymore sad and pathetic:


are you ready for this?



Brighton put song lyrics on the big screen last night to indicate when the fans should sing, jesus christ its like clubs just think up more and more ways to top the last pathetic and cringeworthy moment.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Bring back the terraces.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Well terraces sadly will never be allowed because of the Hillsbrough disaster which people will always show as how it doesn't work, which is total bollocks as terracing was the last thing that contributed to that tragedy but it would be wasted breath trying to dispute this in Parliament. Safe standing models though primarily operated in Germany are the way forward.

Prices need to be dropped, more concessions made to ensure local fans aren't priced out, that young fans can attend and learn the footballing culture of their support, people who want to create an atmosphere need to be grouped together at one end of the ground instead of being diluted around an entire ground and ticketing distributions need to be improved to curb touting and travel agencies getting tickets and selling them on as VIP packages.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Hey, i dont mind those VIP packages. Im planning on going to London in the future and I need to get tickets to the Bridge


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

well when travel firms take 1500 tickets from United's allocation at Wigan, sell it on to some exec irish company who spend the entire game having a pissup on the champagne in the concourse and good honest people who've been forced to pay fees as much as £300 on top of a standard season ticket in the hopes of securing away tickets end up losing out it feels like a cock slap to the face.

It isn't as bad at home games where at least demand can meet allocation and plenty of people can go on these packages without taking the seat of someone who's essentially been robbed. Plus I'm always a believer that the hardcore support should first and formost get away tickets: I know which away support I'd rather be apart of between Man Utd and Watford and it certainly isn't the blanket brigade from down south.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

So if I were to buy a ticket to see a match at Chelsea Home game, how do i got about aquiring tickets?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I imagine most chelsea games at home are relatively simple to get go, especially if it isn't against a Man Utd/Liverpool/Spurs/Arsenal or City. Probably best getting a membership or something and applying in a ballot, that's how United do it unless you've got a season ticket or know people who get spares.

Truth be told I don't know Chelsea's ticketing system all that well so would advise just going on their website and looking for a section that covers tickets/memberships.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

In reference to new away kit:

We glow in the dark, we glow in the daaaark, we're leeds united, we glow in the dark.

:lmao :lmao :lmao best chant heard yet this year.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

The new Leeds kit is the strangest thing I've ever seen. We actually _inverted_ the colours of the logo.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Segunda Caida said:


> well when travel firms take 1500 tickets from United's allocation at Wigan, sell it on to some exec irish company who spend the entire game having a pissup on the champagne in the concourse and good honest people who've been forced to pay fees as much as £300 on top of a standard season ticket in the hopes of securing away tickets end up losing out it feels like a cock slap to the face.
> 
> It isn't as bad at home games where at least demand can meet allocation and plenty of people can go on these packages without taking the seat of someone who's essentially been robbed. Plus I'm always a believer that the hardcore support should first and formost get away tickets: I know which away support I'd rather be apart of between Man Utd and Watford and it certainly isn't the blanket brigade from down south.


grassroots anything is always more enjoyable than the big business events. especially when you're there.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

YoungGunsBlog Jamie Sanderson
Spanish papers reporting Arsenal have signed 14-year-old Guim Laporta, the son of former Barcelona President Joan Laporta.

brilliant :lmao fucking laporta.

supposed to be signing 14 year old Gedion Zelalema too, who is american :hmm:


Sun reported we were close to signing barton.

MattLawExpress Matt Law
I asked a good arsenal contact over the summer whether the club was seriously interested in joey barton...

MattLawExpress Matt Law
I was told 'arsenal have a very, very long list this year. Barton is probably on it but he'll be at the bottom.'


lolthesun.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

didnt barton say himself he would have signed for them or something


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

I agree about the terracing thing, there should be discussions to bring it back, it has been shown to work in Germany. Ive probably been to 100+ games over the years at various different grounds, and the atmosphere at terraced grounds is so much better than seating.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Alot of stadiums could use the extra capacity.

Except for Old trafford, united have a big enough advantage there as it is :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Attendances. :hmm:

Manchester United v Chelsea Premier League 75,455
*Arsenal v Shrewsbury Town Carling Cup 46,539*
Chelsea v Fulham Carling Cup 37,632
Tottenham Hotspur v Liverpool Premier League 36,129
Aston Villa v Newcastle United Premier League 34,248
Sunderland v Stoke City Premier League 32,296
Everton v Wigan Athletic Premier League 31,576
Leeds United v Manchester United Carling Cup 31,031
Manchester City v Birmingham City Carling Cup 25,070
Fulham v Manchester City Premier League 24,750
Wolverhampton Wanderers v QPR Premier League 24,189
Blackburn Rovers v Arsenal Premier League 22,637
Aston Villa v Bolton Wanderers Carling Cup 22,261
Brighton & Hove Albion v Liverpool Carling Cup 21,897
Bolton Wanderers v Norwich City Premier League 21,223
Swansea City v West Bromwich Albion Premier League 20,431
Everton v West Bromwich Albion Carling Cup 17,647
Stoke City v Tottenham Hotspur Carling Cup 15,023
Nottingham Forest v Newcastle United Carling Cup 10,208
Cardiff City v Leicester City Carling Cup 8,697
Wolverhampton Wanderers v Millwall Carling Cup 7,749
Southampton v Preston Carling Cup 7,414
Blackburn Rovers v Leyton Orient Carling Cup 7,104
Crystal Palace v Middlesbrough Carling Cup 5,448
Burnley v MK Dons Carling Cup 4,134
Aldershot v Rochdale Carling Cup 3,334

Arsenal could expand stadium dramatically if they wanted, we built it extremely well with lots of ways to expand. If we filled in the waves (if we can) it would add a lot of extra seats.


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



redeadening said:


> So if I were to buy a ticket to see a match at Chelsea Home game, how do i got about aquiring tickets?


Through the official website. If you're not a season ticket holder or a member, you'll most likely have to sit in the shitty East Stand though.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Looks like i gotta be a member then

How much will that cost me?


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



redeadening said:


> Looks like i gotta be a member then
> 
> How much will that cost me?


Depends what package you want. But for just the membership, it's around £25 (I think).


----------



## Nige™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



united_07 said:


> I agree about the terracing thing, there should be discussions to bring it back, it has been shown to work in Germany. Ive probably been to 100+ games over the years at various different grounds, and the atmosphere at terraced grounds is so much better than seating.


Terracing still exists though in the lower leagues, not that we're allowed to talk about it. It's so much better. It was the first time in a while on Saturday that I've been on an actual terrace at Brentford and it was a lot better in terms of atmosphere even though we stand up at most away games anyway, but not Sunderland (bloody Nazi stewards).

The worst thing is that you're allowed to stand at concerts inside stadiums where you're not allowed to for football matches. As tragic as Hillsbrough was it's been used as an excuse for too long now. Standing had nothing to do with it; it was purely overcrowding through a certain gate. There are terraces in lower leagues still and there's not been anything like that since.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ls-agent-reveals-footballs-dirty-secrets.html


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

The refs are at it now, all hope is lost....


----------



## Kenny

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

^:lmao :lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> The refs are at it now, all hope is lost....


It had to be Brazil.


----------



## Nas

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

What's the ref gonna get out of diving? He just sent the player off moments before.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

longer suspension for a player from a rival of the team he supports?? It wouldn't surprise me in Brazil


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Everton have signed Marcus Hahnemann.... bizarre, good keeper in his day mind you.

http://yfrog.com/khwt1wmj


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> Everton have signed Marcus Hahnemann.... bizarre, good keeper in his day mind you.
> 
> http://yfrog.com/khwt1wmj


He's a handy back up player to have, I'd say it's a good signing. Who was your back up anyway?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ls-agent-reveals-footballs-dirty-secrets.html


pretty scary. liverpoolthugs.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> pretty scary. liverpoolthugs.


Bungs in English football? It used to be a feature of an old football management game, not new at all.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*










yet still going on in football :hmm:


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It's not a shock though is it? It's one of the "murky secrets" according to the article.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Didn't Everton already have a good backup GK in Jan Mucha? Much rather him than Grandpa Hahnemann.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

i wonder who the two "top" premier league manages are. curbishley and mcclaren plz thnku. bet they don't even manage here in the PL, whoever it is. will probably end up like the drugs thing on dispatches.

got a bad feeling for bolton game tomorrow. going to the game regardless. 2nd game of the season :hb:

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/Arsenal-WILL-finish-in-the-top-four-says-Owen-Cole-ahead-of-Bolton-s-trip-to-the-Emirates-article803070.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

"Arsenal are an elite club," said the Scot.

"They are still going to figure in the top four.

"If anything, they will be much more dangerous because they are looking to get up and running.

"They want to get back to the levels they know they are capable of.

"They are at home. It will be a packed ground. That tells you it will be difficult.

"But we want to delay them getting up and running for another week. To do that, we need everyone at the top of our game."

knows what he is talking about 8*D


Wojciech Szczęsny asked on Polish TV what he says to put penalty takers off scoring. This was his reply: 







LIKE A MOTHERFUCKING BOSS.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Wilshere out until 2012, undergoing surgery early next week.

In short, Arsenal are fucked.


----------



## united_07

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

Rumour on twitter is that Rooney wont be in the squad to face Bolton. Think its based on Coleen Rooney just now posting that she is at home watching a dvd with Wayne, while michael owen posted this afternoon that the team were currently travelling to stoke to stay at a hotel before the match tomorrow.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*

It's just so Rooney can make a great late entrance, with the commentators saying "WELL, HERE COMES THE WAYNE".


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Devastating news.

If the hope is December, the realistic timetable seems like January or February then. 

Fucking fuck.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Indeed. Who needs Jack anyways? Asides from Arsenal and England, the two teams he plays for and deeply rely on him.

How'd he get injured?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Hope Jack gets better soon.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*






:lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



King Kenny said:


> :lmao


Old but still a great goal, from memory the guy used to be a Serbian international.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Re Jack: Have to say, told ya!

He will be out until February/March. That's what happens when you overplay a player of Wilshere's type. He shouldn't have played nearly as much games as he did last season. All hail Arsenal!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



King Kenny said:


> :lmao


Beautiful 

Sucks for Wilshere too. If he's lucky he may be able to play by the end of December. It's like his body just literally cracked under all the pressure of playing so many games. I mean 50 games for a 19 year old is quite a lot. Especially without taking into account International football.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15043987.stm

hahahaha


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

prepare the meme's for the game against bolton


----------



## Joel

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Wojciech Szczęsny asked on Polish TV what he says to put penalty takers off scoring. This was his reply:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE A MOTHERFUCKING BOSS.


More like a paedo bear.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

England deeply rely on Wilshere? Yeah, don't think so. Not yet anyways, he's hardly played for the main team yet. Bit premature and over the top that statement. Devastating for Arsenal tho.

Szczesny :lmao.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

A footballer's daughter would be a very small child, most likely under the age of 8. Sick son of a bitch.

Off to see us end the Blackburn hoodoo today, they've won the last 5 here. HBA set for the bench after playing midweek.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Arshavin wants in on this fucking of kids.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Magsimus said:


> A footballer's daughter would be a very small child, most likely under the age of 8. Sick son of a bitch.


He does play for Arsenal, maybe the professor's ways have rubbed off on him?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

England don't deeply rely on Wilshere, but he's definitely one of the first names on the team sheet. Especially when the back-up is Barry and Lampard.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Man City unchanged from their match against Fulham.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wolves vs Man City
Cardiff vs Burnley
Blackburn vs Newcastle
Arsenal vs Bolton
Stoke vs Liverpool
Aldershot vs Manchester United
Crystal Palace vs Southampton
Everton vs Chelsea

what a fucking surprise, man united get an easy draw.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Everton/Chelsea looks like the best match of that lot by far.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Cardiff vs Burnley could be pretty good too. 

I hate this draw and hate Stoke.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Well... FA Cup & aiming for a 4th place finish to focus on now. 

Chelsea/Everton could be a very good game.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> England don't deeply rely on Wilshere, but he's definitely one of the first names on the team sheet. Especially when the back-up is Barry and Lampard.


Rely? No. But theyre already structuring the team around him from what Ive read a while ago


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



King Kenny said:


> Wolves vs Man City
> Cardiff vs Burnley
> Blackburn vs Newcastle
> Arsenal vs Bolton
> Stoke vs Liverpool
> Aldershot vs Manchester United
> Crystal Palace vs Southampton
> Everton vs Chelsea
> 
> what a fucking surprise, man united get an easy draw.


You're clueless, the Recreation Ground is never an easy place to go to.

Had to Google their ground name....Aldershot, Ha! 5th round here we come.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i've got a feeling everton may be down to 10 by the end of this game, which would great for next week


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Team: Reina kelly carra skrtel enrique henderson adam lucas downing carroll suarez bench Doni coates flannigan speo gerrard kuyt bellamy

Reina

Kelly----Carra----Skrtel----Enrique

---------Lucas-----Adam

----------Hendo-------

Suarez------Carroll-----Downing

alternatively, 4-4-2 or 4-4-1-1


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

loljeffstelling

About Nani's goal: "You don't want to see goals like that struck off, because of an offside"

So are we supposed to say, "Hey Nani, you were offside, but the goal was sooooo good, that we will give it to you! Congrats!"


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Aren't Aldershot a near neighbour of Man Utd? Derby matches are never easy 8*D

EDIT - Nah they're not. I was thinking of Altrincham.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Residents of Liverpool wishing to travel by public transport are warned that all of the buses are parked inside Etihad Stadium.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

husky your defenders are fucking annoying. make them go away


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Silva will dive around enough to make them go away. Hopefully at least. :side:


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

They're annoying me too with some of the kamikaze shit they're trying


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPER MARRRIOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Super deflection :side:.

Lampard on the bench for Chelsea, apparently.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I love frank but thank god. His days of starting are pretty much over

Any word on sturridge?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

City must have bought Webb from us. Hope we got a good price.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



redeadening said:


> I love frank but thank god. His days of starting are pretty much over
> 
> Any word on sturridge?


Sturridge was injured on Wednesday. Will be back for next game (Valencia).

We dropped Lampard, but someone even slower in Mikel is playing. Should have gone with:

Meireles
Ramires - McEachran​
Especially since we are at home.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I just remembered that Sunderland play on Monday against the team whose set of fans have 37 fingers on each hand 8*D


 Long Weekend wait to see Sunderland :'(


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Beat QPR. Please. I'll go mad if I have to watch another draw.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> Sturridge was injured on Wednesday. Will be back for next game (Valencia).
> 
> We dropped Lampard, but someone even slower in Mikel is playing. Should have gone with:
> 
> Meireles
> Ramires - McEachran​
> Especially since we are at home.


Our midfield gets more confusing by the day, honestly


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

DAT SILVA.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

SUPER MILNER


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

silva proving he's the best midfielder in the premier league


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

EL NINOOOOOOOOOOOO

Great pass from Mata (only ever going to be him)


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> EL NINOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Great pass from Mata (only ever going to be him)


Didnt anelka set him up last time?

Anywho, torres finally seems to be doing fine again. Though commentary seems to be taking a giant shit on Jon Obi :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Thank you sweet zombie jesus for letting us have mata

im terrified of what we would be without him. Our own lil silva

fucking spaniards


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



redeadening said:


> Didnt anelka set him up last time?
> 
> Anywho, torres finally seems to be doing fine again. Though commentary seems to be taking a giant shit on Jon Obi :lmao


Nico did, but today, Mata is the only one who is moving the ball fast and seeing the runs.

That's cause Mikel is holding onto the ball for too long.

Goal has changed the game. Ramires makes it two after a great counter attack.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Torres. LOL

One step forward, two steps back. Again.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Score great goal. Miss sitter.

Score good goal. Get sent off.

Torres is really trolling us.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao :lmao :lmao TORRES


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Yeah, torres is definitely trolling us

Ah well, atleast we can use him vs Valencia. First time in history i can ever say im excited about seeing him play. Meanwhile, looking forward to see Drogba back in action as a starter in the next few games.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Amazing tackle by Wheater just before half-time in the Arsenal v Bolton game.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Oh Torres.

Very happy with that first half. BIG ANDY and SUAREZ looking great together, the two wide combos are linking up very well, and STEVIE G is on the bench. Hopefully we can slam a few more in and make it a big win. Now I've said that, Wolves will probably come out and score early in the second.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

typical i take suarez out of FF team cos he hasnt scored for a few games, replaced him with Aguero. Then aguero doesnt score and suarez does, and now it doesnt look like rooney isnt playing either :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Keep it going. Playing well..Enrique, Downing, Suarez, Carroll playing well. Adam has been a little meh apart from the goal. 

Gerrard, Bellamy and Kuyt to come on against a tired Wolves defence. 8*D

maybe even bring coates on


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fuck me, this boy cannot catch a break.

Really stupid tackle to make though, there was no need for it, especially on the half way line.

Shame as well, he misses Bolton, Everton and QPR, three games where I think he could easily (Well, ish) score, thus getting his confidence back

A goal in the week against Valencia and/or Genk would help smooth things over, though.

I don't have a stream or anything, how have we been playing in general? And is Drogs on the bench?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I dont think it had much to do with confidence. I think he really did just lack of support and service needed to score. We always pretty much rely on a 'everyone tries to score while Drogba runs through the entire defence solo' kind of style

Ever since Mata got brought in, pace has picked up in general and he's done quite well. 

You really gotta wonder though, what if Arsenal or Pool had gotten him?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Didn't see the first half but us winning pleases me greatly. Sounds like Carroll is having a good game too which is great to hear. Kid needs it bad. 

Also :lmao @ Torres. Just saw his tackle. What the hell was he thinking?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Fuck me, this boy cannot catch a break.
> 
> Really stupid tackle to make though, there was no need for it, especially on the half way line.
> 
> Shame as well, he misses Bolton, Everton and QPR, three games where I think he could easily (Well, ish) score, thus getting his confidence back
> 
> A goal in the week against Valencia and/or Genk would help smooth things over, though.
> 
> I don't have a stream or anything, how have we been playing in general? And is Drogs on the bench?


It really was an awful tackle. Just him getting too excited. I reckon he could have got another in this game as well.

We started of slow and laboured, but after the goal, we have moving the ball around good. Then the sending off happened...

Yeah, Drogs is on the bench. We should see him in the second half. Gonna need the big guy to hold up the ball a lot now.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wigan and WOLVES with the mad comebacks.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

He's bringing Mata off for Malouda???

FAAK!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Makes sense to rest our best player. We've got a big game coming up


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Edgehead 26 said:


> He's bringing Mata off for Malouda???
> 
> FAAK!


With only 10 men, each player is going to have to put in a shift and we need Mata fresh for Wednesday. So it was the right move (since we have a 2 goal cushion).

Torres has spoiled the game though. Was looking forward to it all week :no:


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> It really was an awful tackle. Just him getting too excited. I reckon he could have got another in this game as well.
> 
> We started of slow and laboured, but after the goal, we have moving the ball around good. Then the sending off happened...
> 
> Yeah, Drogs is on the bench. We should see him in the second half. Gonna need the big guy to hold up the ball a lot now.


Shame, I would have liked for him to begin playing with good form and act like his old self. I was also hoping he'd put McEachran on and give him a bit of game time, but with 10 men I doubt it. I take it He goes Malouda - Drogba - Anelka, but 3 men up front with 10 men seems a bit weird, even if it is against Swansea

How was Ramires goal?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Holy fuck what a chance from anelka


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I guess, but he seems to be the guy who creates 66% of our chances, just disappointed to see him go off. At least its not Kalouless coming on. 

And I felt after Sunday, even after the miss, that he would re-find his form. I saw that he scored and was smiling from ear to ear... only to find out he got sent off...

Jeez, that shot from Anelka was brilliant, very unlucky


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

TORRES LOOOL poor guy

Balotelli great goal


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

God, I love Ramires.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

RAMMERZ SCORES A DOUBLE!

And God, it must suck to be on the defending team, you're 3-0 down at Stamford Bridge, then you see a fresh Didier Drogba coming on


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

United team to face stoke



> De Gea, Jones, Ferdinand, Evans, evra, Nani, Anderson, Fletcher, Young, Berbatov, Hernandez.
> SUBS: Lindegaard, Fabio, Giggs, Park, Valencia, Owen, Welbeck.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> United team to face stoke


Berbatov starting a game?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

What's wrong with Rooney? And is that at Stoke?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Just noticed Josh is on the pitch


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

3-1, no clean sheet


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fucking hell. Clean sheet gone _again_.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

You would have thought that Chelsea would have learnt from Smalling's goal at the weekend... obviously not... Bosingwa should have been tighter on his man there


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Scrappy 2nd half but a win is a win. Seems like Carroll went down bad right at the end though.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

DROGBA!

Amazing.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

THE DROG knows where that goal is at.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Good goal Didier, 4-1 Full Time


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Edgehead 26 said:


> What's wrong with Rooney? And is that at Stoke?


hamstring stain apparently, they didnt want to risk him, should be back for tuesday. Yeah its at stoke


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Really could have buried that at the start of the second half. Skrtel/Carra not up to it, as expected. Stevie was great when he came on though. Good to see him finally back on at Anfield.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Lucas was great today. 

Lucas, Suarez and Carroll all doing really well. Downing was okay, Adam was pretty meh, and defence was shaky. glad with 3 points


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Going to be a tough game today against Stoke, especially without Wayne Rooney. He missed this away fixture last season but with his form, we really needed him. Berbatov didn't really do much in the away fixture last season but Hernandez was brilliant so hopefully Chicharito can replicate that performance here and Berbatov will fingers crossed, be on his A-game.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Now that game is out of the way, C'MON STOKE!



united_07 said:


> hamstring stain apparently, they didnt want to risk him, should be back for tuesday. Yeah its at stoke


It'll be interesting to see what happens there, Stoke can be a hard nut to crack at home


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Don't get why Suarez is always subbed as of late. Glad to see Gerrard back though and hopefully Bellamy will get a run next time. We really need to finish off matches by scoring our easy opportunities in front of goal. Have to admit, I wasn't too impressed with out overall performance. Take the points and move on.

Torres is having a crazy start to the season. lol.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Call me strange, but I legitimately find Jennifer Ellison grossly unattractive.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Bananas said:


> Call me strange, but I legitimately find Jennifer Ellison grossly unattractive.


Meh, I don't mind if you think that. It's your opinion.

Evans out and Valencia now in at right back. Evans injured his foot in training.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

She looks like a Barbie doll who's been melted in the sun with a magnifying glass in Foreshadowed's sig, to be fair.

I still expect United to break Stoke down today, but the Young/Rooney combo against them would have been great to watch.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Why does Kenny insist on arguing every question with the post match interviewer every week?

"No Mick didn't change his tactics, he just put another one up front"


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Hernandez now being substituted by Owen as Hernandez might have picked up an injury.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Now they just need to finesse Berba off the pitch too.


----------



## Trigger

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Just heard it's free sky sports weekend for anyone that doesn't have it but has virgin or sky, dunno if it's been mentioned.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Good goal by Nani.

What a save from De Gea!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Brilliant goal from Nani, brilliant save from De Gea.

De Gea in God mode.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Another fantastic save by De Gea. That was going in the corner.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Anderson can't go through a match without making his trademark stray passes. Btw two quality saves from De Gea, looks awesome.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

United should have got a second when Stoke made an error with a back pass to the goalkeeper. Young did well to win the ball from Begovic and Nani took a shot but missed by miles. On the replay, Owen was completely unmarked and onside and Nani should have squared it to him as surely he would have scored.

Stoke are having great chances but aren't taking it. Crouch has been useless up front for them.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Foreshadowed said:


> United should have got a second when Stoke made an error with a back pass to the goalkeeper. Young did well to win the ball from Begovic and Nani took a shot but missed by miles. On the replay, Owen was completely unmarked and onside and Nani should have squared it to him as surely he would have scored.
> 
> Stoke are having great chances but aren't taking it. *Crouch has been useless up front for them.*


You're sooooooooo getting a Crouch pic rep in a minute.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> Why does Kenny insist on arguing every question with the post match interviewer every week?
> 
> "No Mick didn't change his tactics, he just put another one up front"


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Crouch


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Foreshadowed said:


> Crouch has been useless up front for them.


Wut?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Looks like karma is hitting back from last week in the guise of penalties not being given.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> You're sooooooooo getting a Crouch pic rep in a minute.


Already on it :lmao

I went retro. It's been a while since ROBO-CROUCH


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*










ROBO-CROUCH


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Saving the crouch gif, It may come in handy. :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

A point away to Stoke isn't a disaster. It's just frustrating that we could have had 2 or 3 penalties but luck went for us last week, it didn't this week. A draw is a fair result.

Edit: De Gea was brilliant.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

pennant was motm for me, absolutely tore up the wing


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*










HEIL CROUCH!


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I reckon I'd have been sent off in the first minute of that game as I'd have lost my temper quickly with some of those 'tackles' Stoke put in. Tough game though, probably an even result and one that I'm not too disappointed with - although I'd rather win every game (no shit).

Walters is probably dirtier than Kevin Davies, which says a lot. Watch how many headers Walters actually wins, it isn't many as he's never looking at the ball.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Crouch :lmao

Good win overall today. Battered them. jaaskelainen stopped it from being 5s and 6s. Thought Arteta, Ramsey and Song all had great games in the middle i thought. arteta sprayed some quality passes and ramsey was finding space all over the pitch and set up RVPs first and set up the pass that led to the red card. losing wilshere until christmas is a blow but if ramsey and arteta can keep those performance levels up we will be fine. RVP was world class today, proper captain's performance and two great finishes. 100 goals in 174 starts for the club now, unbelievable record. song was just behind him for MOTM, his passing was ridiculously good and split them open several times, it's something he has really developed this year and is quickly becoming one of our most complete players. defence didn't have all that much to do but koscielny mopped up everything really well and gibbs is quickly making that left back position his own like i knew he could.

only bad point was walcott injury, but we have arshavin to come in, plus ryo and AOC who can definitely do a job there if required, or we could adjust our formation. also, he missed some key opportunites down the middle today, so maybe that's why wenger isn't playing him centrally. 

LOL if anyone thinks we're "fucked" because wilshere is out for longer. every season we have injuries to key players, and we have been pretty lucky this season. verm is coming back soon and RVP is fit, and apart from that we are good at the moment.

wenger says he is negotiating new deals, i imagine with song, RVP and vermaelen. also doesn't comment on whether inter milan enquired about him, although he didn't comment on it. no doubt in my mind that they did, and that madrid will be on the phone pretty soon.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Looking down my reps, got a comment "Ba would be a great signing for you guys" from Nige.

How right you were 8*D


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Vader13 said:


> I reckon I'd have been sent off in the first minute of that game as I'd have lost my temper quickly with some of those 'tackles' Stoke put in. Tough game though, probably an even result and one that I'm not too disappointed with - although I'd rather win every game (no shit).
> 
> Walters is probably dirtier than Kevin Davies, which says a lot. Watch how many headers Walters actually wins, it isn't many as he's never looking at the ball.


I thought you loved violence though


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

New deals? Haven't you heard Stringer? They're all leaving 8*D

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/tra...cia-midfielder-Dani-Parejo-article803352.html


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Pretty sure RVP will be leaving in the Summer.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

we could sell arshavin for 10-15 million to anzhi, which would raise funds. that article seems to dramatise the situation. wenger is just saying the truth, that we can't compete with city's wages that they can offer. the papers have twisted that and seem to be saying that we will struggle to keep them. i'd sell arshavin in a heartbeat, and walcott isn't a huge loss either. vermaelen and van persie different story though. 

van persie would probably only move if offered crazy money by city, or to barca or real madrid. he is arsenal through and through, as was displayed today. confident of vermaelen and song staying too. all we need to do is clear wage bill a bit more and offer them 100k+.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

100k for Song?

:lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I was semi-trolling about RVP. Depends if Arsenal make the top 4 or not, and how badly he wants to play in the Champions League. Could stay regardless, Suarez seems happy enough at Liverpool (apart from when he gets subbed off).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

well, considering diaby is on 60k, as well as bendtner and a few others, 100k for a key player like song is sensible in today's market. you can see how much better we perform when he is in the team. he would get into most sides in the league at the moment, and only just turned 24 a few weeks ago. by far one of the most underrated players in the league. he has got even better this season, probably with sczcesny and van persie as our best performers. i would rather overspend on wages to keep him here than offer 10k more than what he is already on and risk losing him.

at the end of the day, if we don't offer big money to big players then we will have to go out and spend big money on a replacement, as well as at least 50-60k so spend the money on a key player at the club.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> pennant was motm for me, absolutely tore up the wing


naa Pennant just found a lot of room b/c Evra was getting forward a lot. Pennant had a decent game but meh, not MOTM.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



steamed hams said:


> I thought you loved violence though


I obviously don't love violence against my own team, you mong.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Vader13 said:


> I obviously don't love violence against my own team, you mong.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I will weep for days in RVP leaves. He's the symbol of our club. The prospect of Arshavin leaving for any fee pleases me too.

Also, despite his many mistakes he makes every game, I find myself rapidly warming to Gervinho, his dribbling ability is supreme, he just sometimes takes a touch too many. Then again, I initially loved Diaby before I grew tired of his same old flaws.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

We should have had two penatlies, but all things considered with the injuries it was a good result. Maybe Stoke supporters will shut up about not getting refereeing decisions from now on, because today they got way more than their fair share.

P.S. I'm sick of Evra and would give him a piggyback to his next club.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

We deserved 3 points today. Why is it when every team we get a result against always come out with the violence excuse, its fucking bullshit. 

Crouch was awesome in the second half, didn't probably come off with the cameras but Wilko was amazing today, completely shit up young from the 1st minute. The whole team was class in the second half!


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Crouch is tall and blonde. Obv he's going to love Hitler.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

gervinho was our only attacking threat today in the first half. hard to see on camera but i was at the game and his workrate down the flanks was fantastic, constantly making threatening runs. his biggest flaw is decision making but being at a top club like arsenal and training with top quality players can make him better in that department.

apparently walcott is a doubt for wednesday game and the NLD. thank goodness it isn't a big injury.

things starting to get a little brighter anyway. hopefully get 3 points in the CL on wed and rest some big players so we are ready for the huge game at WHL.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Man U fans should be happy with that result. Away to Stoke with all the injuries was never going to be tough, especially with Hernandez getting injured early. Maybe Hargraves isn't as loony as he seems.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



tomkim4 said:


> We deserved 3 points today. Why is it when every team we get a result against always come out with the violence excuse, its fucking bullshit.
> 
> Crouch was awesome in the second half, didn't probably come off with the cameras but Wilko was amazing today, completely shit up young from the 1st minute. The whole team was class in the second half!


You deserved 3 points cos you had a better 2nd half after United should have put you away in the 1st? :lmao

Fair play to Stoke though, played well. You don't notice it as much when you watch both teams quite a lot, but United really struggled on the long grass and small pitch today. Couldn't move the ball around as fast, and missed Rooney because as good as Berbatov is on the ball, he slows it down too much for that team.

I'm a Villa fan and I really can't remember it if it did happen, but did Ash Young have a bit of a problem with Wilkinson last season? Tonight he just seemed intimidated, and hardly even tried to take him on.

I found some of the Stoke fans I was sat near hilarious though:

"Jones you're overrated" - my favourite player at the moment, class. 

"Jones you're slow" - wut? someone didn't watch his tackle against Spurs where he ran from a long way behind Bale

"Lucky save from De Gea he'll make a mistake" - after the 3rd fantastic save

Any news on Chicharito?


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



ßen said:


> You deserved 3 points cos you had a better 2nd half after United should have put you away in the 1st? :lmao
> 
> Fair play to Stoke though, played well. You don't notice it as much when you watch both teams quite a lot, but United really struggled on the long grass and small pitch today. Couldn't move the ball around as fast, and missed Rooney because as good as Berbatov is on the ball, he slows it down too much for that team.
> 
> I'm a Villa fan and I really can't remember it if it did happen, but did Ash Young have a bit of a problem with Wilkinson last season? Tonight he just seemed intimidated, and hardly even tried to take him on.
> 
> I found some of the Stoke fans I was sat near hilarious though:
> 
> "Jones you're overrated" - my favourite player at the moment, class.
> 
> "Jones you're slow" - wut? someone didn't watch his tackle against Spurs where he ran from a long way behind Bale
> 
> "Lucky save from De Gea he'll make a mistake" - after the 3rd fantastic save
> 
> Any news on Chicharito?


Wilkinson and Walters both had great chances in the 1st half so I wouldn't say united should of put us away. We stopped them playing second half and took Nani out of it who was the best player for united in the first.

Yeah you're right Young had a massive problem with Wilko last season for Villa and before the game we all said thats why hes starting otherwise Huth would of been playing (he should of played with Shawcross anyway)

Jones was top class today really something special although we held back from him on all of his runs he did from the back.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

This is some start to the season Torres is having. 2 steps forward, 4 steps back if my math is correct. Just when it looked like he was really finding his form, he'll now miss 3 domestic matches. Hopefully he can continue his form for us in cup matches.

Fantastic set-up by Mata and a great goal by Torres. That combo is looking very effective.

And Ramires, what can be said? Two brilliant goals, great set-ups from Cole, great movement. Cole and Ramires were close for MOTM for me in this one, but I've gotta give it to Ramires. Wonderful performance.

Anelka played really well and is continuing to prove me right. The man has still got it.

And it was awesome to see Drogba going up in the air for a ball right after coming back on. The spirit that that man has, the drive that he has for this team, those are just two of the reasons why he's my favorite player. And to see him score in his return, just fantastic stuff. Really wonderful to see.

Bosingwa has got to work on his defending though. As well as Bosingwa fits into AVB's style, I've gotta say that with Ivanovic at right back, that wouldn't have happened. No offside to complain about this week, either. Just a well-executed set piece and a good goal thanks to bad defending.

Pleased overall though. Really inspiring win from a rapidly developing team.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

did THE FOCAL POINT play?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

The focal point of the offense, as in the front man? Or do you mean Daniel "Just a focal point" Sturridge?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Chelsea had eleven focal points on the pitch to start with, but only ten by the end. 8*D


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I still don't get how Torres thought that two-footed slide tackle was a good idea. It didn't look like he slipped. Any higher and it would've looked like a dropkick. Jerry Lawler style.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*






brilliant.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

de Gea was BOSS against Stoke. Especially the save off Wilkinson.

Torres' tackle was absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Rush said:


> brilliant.


:lmao. Gold.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Two big positives from yesterday were, firstly de Gea, he made two brilliant saves, and looks better every match he plays in. Also Phil Jones looks like he has been playing in the league for years, so much confidence for such a young player.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Phil Jones was to blame for Crouch's goal tbh. Crouch completely lost him and ended up with a free header 5 yards out.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Evo said:


> I still don't get how Torres thought that two-footed slide tackle was a good idea. It didn't look like he slipped. Any higher and it would've looked like a dropkick. Jerry Lawler style.


Reminded me of Eddie Guerrero in Smackdown vs RAW 09 (?) where my friend would constantly use his dropkick to the knee, and it was almost always unstoppable.



Seb said:


> Phil Jones was to blame for Crouch's goal tbh. Crouch completely lost him and ended up with a free header 5 yards out.


Yep, he had a lapse in concentration and was caught ball watching. I agree with united_07's point though, he looks so mature for a player his age. I think he still has a bit of maturing to do, mainly with his final ball after some of his runs, but that will come with time and starts.

One last point on the game yesterday, if Hernandez was still on the pitch then I think this would be a much different scoreline. Owen played well, but he just doesn't have that pace he once had, and with Hernandez there he could have got through a bit more.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

The Torres tackle was just hilarious in a way. I watched the replay, and expected it to maybe be a revenge tackle, but he just randomly went for a dropkick.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

*It was ok to drop two points at Stoke, it was a tough game there without Wayne indeed, and the best thing about yesterday's game was De Gea.*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I love that during the replay of Torres' tackle, while he was in mid-air with two feet out and studs up, you can see Ashley Cole in the background already turning to ref preparing an excuse.

That's a three game ban for Torres, isn't it? What an idiot, just when he was getting some form back.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Yeah 3 game ban. Think it was Joel who said it correctly about him taking 2 step forwards and 4 steps back. Just like last week scores a great goal from a angle that many could miss and then misses a shot which many would have scored with ease. Then this week shows good signs and then goes and gets himself sent off for no reason.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Didn’t watch stoke v man Utd game live yesterday only saw highlights off MotD last night.

From highlights De Gea had a fantastic game, his reflexes are fantastic, his slowly getting more confident the one thing which always hindered him in la Liga was commanding area & collecting balls from corners, throw in, set pieces this due to his style & lack of experience & maturity, sometimes come but often likes stay on his line & let players sort it out & anytime in La Liga he would came out to collect ball & anyone touched him even slightly he get a free kick in heart beat, doesn’t work like that in Prem league, its more physical & need command box more. Not dig at him just something got to learn & will as years roll on. For Crouch goal he stays when maybe he could of come but I think Jones should stayed with Crouch which way fault lies imo, if he does Crouch doesn’t get free header & will find it much harder to score.

Apart from goal there times come through bodies & came to collect ball & did command area little by little that’s happening more each game, that & more confidence his getting. The ironic thing is that is exactly the same situation as Reina in first year or 2 in Prem league? Wasn’t convinced with commanding area & judgment of set pieces/corners but year in prem League gave experience he got better each week & grew in confidence & 22 when arrived. Now look at him, one of the best GK’s in prem league if not one then the best imo.

Nani goal is superb, great passing move, Owen also plays part in that makes clever run which take defender away from goal & opens space for Nani, but Nani does all hard work then gives GK eyes & slot in the other corner, his unplayable at times & very little can do to stop that type goal.

Injuries are starting to pile up which is become a bit of a concern, got Evans, Smalling, Vida, Rafael, Cleverley, Rooney, Chicha all out at the moment, think Rooney, Chicha & Smalling should be back sometime in next 7 days, Evans I don’t know, Rafael back mid November, Cleverley back v Liverpool & got no clue over Vidic meant to be back by now but still out & no idea when he will return.

From highlights looked like a draw was a fair result both sides could have won it, hard place to go to & get something & with injury situation & Stoke are tough team I will happily take the point.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Yeah, De Gea made three brilliant saves. One of them was a bit lucky, it kind of just hit off him but the others were world class. Super-quick reactions, especially for the Wilkinson (I think?) shot.

Also, did anyone else get repped with a giant Argentina flag?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

The result at the Britannica is very positive for ManU. With Rooney missing, Chicharito out within the first 10 minutes, and the simple fact of Stoke City being a pain for oppositions, it's a point won rather than two points lost.

It's going to be very tough for us, City, and Spurs going to Britannica, or just playing them--for that matter.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Nah, but Diet Coke was repping people hoping that they were Scottish and cared about the Rugby World Cup. I think that's no one on this forum.

De Gea really was in God mode last night. The Wilkinson save was spectacular.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


> Yeah, De Gea made three brilliant saves. One of them was a bit lucky, it kind of just hit off him but the others were world class. Super-quick reactions, especially for the Wilkinson (I think?) shot.
> 
> Also, did anyone else get repped with a giant Argentina flag?


he was doing that to people he throught were scottish. seems ireland is the new scotland


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


> Also, did anyone else get repped with a giant Argentina flag?


was that from me? if so then its b/c i copy pasted the wrong link when going around repping scots 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

No, I got a giant Stoke crest from you. At least we didn't lose against them.....:side:

I'd care about the Rugby World Cup if it wasn't on at a ridiculous time. Getting up at 5:45am on a Sunday to watch us against Russia?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I doubt we'll get a win at Carrow Road, our away record is terrible. However I do believe we'll come away with at least a point. I'm going to go with a 1-1 draw, some crappy Norwich player to get their goal.....Bendtner or Larsson to get ours 8*D.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

£5 on Villa. Hesk and Bent still out. Jenas hopeful. 

QPR looked good against Newcastle though and should have won, then a convincing with against Wolves, so let's hope we can bring them back down to earth.

edit: fuck me Barton talks some shit. On Super Sunday he just said Anton Ferdinand is good enough to play for England. :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



ßen said:


> £5 on Villa. Hesk and Bent still out. Jenas hopeful.
> 
> QPR looked good against Newcastle though and should have won, then a convincing with against Wolves, so let's hope we can bring them back down to earth.
> 
> edit: fuck me Barton talks some shit. On Super Sunday he just said Anton Ferdinand is good enough to play for England. :lmao


:lmao at Ferdinand he wasn't even good enough to be picked ahead of Michael Turner in our squad.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fuck me Taarabt nearly scored an incredible goal. Too sloppy at the moment, need to tighten up.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah 3 game ban. Think it was Joel who said it correctly about him taking 2 step forwards and 4 steps back. Just like last week scores a great goal from a angle that many could miss and then misses a shot which many would have scored with ease. Then this week shows good signs and then goes and gets himself sent off for no reason.


It was me actually. 

But yeah, no matter how many times I watch it, it never makes any more sense. Chelsea were in the lead and in a comfortable position, Torres had scored, the guy he went after wasn't even in a threatening position on the pitch, and to be honest, it's not like he had any reason to make a revenge tackle, either... it just seemed completely random. I saw it and thought "...did Torres really just go in with two feet?" and before I could finish my thought, he was sent off. What reason, really, was there for that? He's more than capable of making that tackle standing up. Even if he misses the tackle, heaven forbid the guy makes it to the halfway line with the ball.

Adding onto it even more is the fact that the next three domestic games are against Bolton, Everton, and QPR. Three pretty good chances to knock in some more goals and keep that form going.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

That's a pretty amazing stat in today's league, 17 of the 22 players on the pitch are from UK/Ireland. Petrov and N'Zogbia the only two foreigners for us. 

Probably why we're so shite.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

QPR are looking great early. Villa haven't even got out of the blocks yet.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



ßen said:


> That's a pretty amazing stat in today's league, 17 of the 22 players on the pitch are from UK/Ireland. Petrov and N'Zogbia the only two foreigners for us.
> 
> Probably why we're so shite.


16. Steven Ireland isn't from Ireland :side:. We should exile the cunt really.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Good save from Kenny to stop Barry Bannan from scoring a beaut of a free kick.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Great start to the 2nd half for us, Bannan and Ireland are looking fucking good. 

PENALTY

Big Bad Barry Bannan squeezes it in!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Absolute rubbish decision.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

lots of de gea love. made some good saves but made a flop where the ball went through his hands and nearly went in. the crouch save was pretty fortunate too, good positioning but crouch hit it right at him. good performance but not anything amazing.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Stiliyan Petrov is a cunt.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Yes, take off our best player McLeish. We need Albrighton on, but for N'Zogbia who's done fuck all.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao QPR are getting completely fucked over here.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao Shay Given shouting at the defence then was so fucking loud.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> lots of de gea love. made some good saves but made a flop where the ball went through his hands and nearly went in. the crouch save was pretty fortunate too, good positioning but crouch hit it right at him. good performance but not anything amazing.


are you speaking about the second save in this video, if so you really dont know what you are on about, got down really quickly as pushed the ball round the post, all the match reports picked up on both saves


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

N'Zogbia's being found out now that he's not the only good player on a team nobody watches. I haven't seen him play well for us yet.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

N'Zogs could just be taking time to adjust, but he has been gash today.

Stringer mad that not only is De Gea better than his GK, but his name is also spellable. 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> are you speaking about the second save in this video, if so you really dont know what you are on about, got down really quickly as pushed the ball round the post, all the match reports picked up on both saves


he tried to catch it in his hands, but slipped through his hands but made contact. still fortunate, although he did get down well. the other was a top save.

first properly solid performance yet though. every other time i have seen him he hasn't looked fully confident dealing with crosses or free kicks, or dropped some clangers. great shotstopper.

just what is expected of an 18 million pound goalkeeper.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

QPR have been sexually assaulted by the referee.

Oh well, they can't complain about that one.

:lmao:lmao:lmao And they finally get some luck with the own goal.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Justice there though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

what happened?

seen ref's expression after being hounded by some qpr players before, something like this:


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> he tried to catch it in his hands, but slipped through his hands but made contact. still fortunate, although he did get down well. the other was a top save.
> 
> first properly solid performance yet though. every other time i have seen him he hasn't looked fully confident dealing with crosses or free kicks, or dropped some clangers. great shotstopper.
> 
> just what is expected of an 18 million pound goalkeeper.


I'm guessing you're partly trolling, but why the fuck would De Gea be trying to catch a shot that's going at speed into the bottom corner?



Shit way to finish with the own goal but hey, I won a £25 voucher from my mates clothing company for predicting the 1-1 result. :lmao 

Shame I don't like any of his clothing.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

catch as in grab the ball in his hands rather than divert it for a corner, which he seemingly attempted to do by the positioning of his hands.

if he had been solid throughout the whole season not much would have been made of the performance yesterday at all. good performance but don't see why it is being plauded as world class.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Szczesny. WORLD CLASS paedophile.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Thanks for the Crouch rep pics guys, love em!



Joel said:


> You're sooooooooo getting a Crouch pic rep in a minute.


Yeah, I expected that after the match finished. However, I was signed off once the second half kicked off as I had to go out when the match finished therefore, I had no time to respond with thoughts on the game. When I referred to Crouch as useless up front though, that was during the entire first half, which he was to be fair as he contributed very little. In the second half though, credit to him, he played well.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Wut?


Again, I stated this in regards to his first half performance, not his second half.



Seb said:


> Already on it :lmao
> 
> I went retro. It's been a while since ROBO-CROUCH


I love me some Robo-Crouch.



Shepard said:


> ROBO-CROUCH


Perfection.

Overall, I was pleased with the point against Stoke. Both teams had a lot of opportunities to get the winner but in the end, I think a draw was the fairer result. De Gea put in another solid performance with two world class saves and one vital block against Crouch. Nani also had a sublime first half and albeit quiet in the second half, he was our best player on the pitch.

At least we have an easier week ahead next week with Basel at home on Tuesday and Norwich at home on Saturday. I'm expecting wins in both.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'll be disappointed with anything less than 14-0 against Norwich.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I know the Arsenal meme's are out of date now...but here is my go of one.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I actually agree with Stringer here with that one at the end. I suppose I can't say for sure he was attempting to catch it, but I suspect at the very least he was going for a two palm parry, so I do think he's got lucky there.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

He stopped the ball going in the net. I dont care if he swung his dick at it, as long as the ball (football) stays out. I dont think rooney or drogba would complain if a goal went in off their arse.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fair play, after all Ronaldo pulled a major dick move once:






And though I would leave it at that, I just cunt do it:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

There was a dick in the Chelsea/Swansea game who kept touching the ball. He was wearing number three for Chelsea.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*










re-posted for crouch awesomeness.


also, walcott fit for wednesday. big boost for NLD.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Haven't been online this weekend, and I was pretty drunk watching the Stoke/United game. Just watching the highlights now. At least one definite penalty (although the handball would have been harsh), injury to Chich was not what we needed and our finishing wasn't as clinical as it should have been. Some typically awful challenges from Stoke players (that Stoke fans somehow never see as bad, and play a victim card if it's ever brought up). Whelan, for instance, really didn't need to follow through on Evra with BOTH knees. Good movement by Crouch for his goal, the first real error I can remember Jones making and getting punished for this season. Can't believe Giggs missed at the death, too, but it was a tougher chance than people have been saying, really.

On the positive side, a very assured display by De Gea, showing why he commanded such a fee. Kept us in the game at times almost single handedly. Nani's goal was world class. Other teams will drop points at Stoke (especially with a ref. display like that), and we did well to get the draw with the injuries we've had. 16 out of 18 points so far is great, considering the games we've had so far, and I'm very happy with the way the team are playing on the whole. Credit to Stoke, ignoring the fact that they should have played almost the entire game with 10 men, the decision went for them and they played well afterwards. It was a great game of football, tbh, probably more enjoyable for the neutral or Stoke fans in their early season cup final.

PS: lol Torres

PPS: Hulk, your pic rep is just a red cross. Can I presume Crouch?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fergie ranting about TV having too much power on fixtures fpalm

Firstly, TV makes a significant amount of money for you, to be allowed to sign players and keep you in a job, and they have a huge part in sponsership deals aswell, obviously. PLUS, a huge amount of people who follow United watch them on TV, so they you know, can actually support the team. 

The guy is a joke.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

are you surprised string, seriously?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> The guy is a joke.










..........







.........8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



King Kenny said:


> are you surprised string, seriously?


That


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> Fergie ranting about TV having too much power on fixtures fpalm
> 
> Firstly, TV makes a significant amount of money for you, to be allowed to sign players and keep you in a job, and they have a huge part in sponsership deals aswell, obviously. PLUS, a huge amount of people who follow United watch them on TV, so they you know, can actually support the team.
> 
> The guy is a joke.


So was Wenger a joke when he kicked off about 'unfair' fixture schedules? You say this like Ferguson is the first manager to ever have a whinge.

TV money is hugely important, and the games being televised is a huge advantage to the club, but you can't deny it does lead to the occasional game being played at a time that inconveniences the team, for whatever reason. A team can have a game moved from Saturday at 3pm to Monday at 8pm, which can obviously have a huge impact. As Ferguson says himself, it's the price you pay for making the deal in the first place, but the broadcasters DO have a lot of power. Ees just a facht.

Still infinitely better than La Liga's TV deal set up, mind.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

TV does have far much control though, especially Sky. It won't ever change because of how popular football has become in our society post Euro 1996 but match going fans don't half get shafted up the japs-eye with Sky and ESPN constantly having the pick of which games to show and thus inconviniencing a lot of people re. travel. The fact that most of these fixture alterations more often than not are done to secure a WORLDWIDE audience instead of just the UK further makes the whole thing pathetic: lets make Sunderland fans go down to West Ham by 12pm so someone in Turkey can have a game to watch. Madness.

Won't ever change though sadly.

Also in unrelated news, Barca have approved safe standing proposals for their ultras (Boixos Nois or something like that) and Celtic are now apparently going to try and convince 7 other SPL clubs to approve them creating a safe standing area and thus alter the Scottish regulations. Be incredible to see if it goes through.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........8*D










....





















@Segunda, yes, TV has too much power, but Fergie is seemingly dismissing all the positives it brings. The positives FAR outweigh the negatives IMO.

Lots of clubs will bring safe standing areas in, in other countries I think. German football shown it's possible. Doubt it will ever happen here, unless every other country has it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

outside of the money tv deals do nothing but show the game. once teams recieve their money for the year that's all that tv contributes to the team. but television now has the power to alter things that are out of the clubs hands.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> ....


hmm

12 Premier League Trophies, 2 Champions leagues, 5 FA cups, 4 League Cups, 10 Charity Shields, 1 UEFA Super Cup, 1 Cup Winner Cup, 1 Fifa Club World Cup

vs
3 Premier League Trophies, 4 FA Cups, 4 Charity Shields, 3 EMIRATES CUPS 8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*










No reason, just makes me laugh.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Segunda Caida said:


> TV does have far much control though, especially Sky. It won't ever change because of how popular football has become in our society post Euro 1996 but match going fans don't half get shafted up the japs-eye with Sky and ESPN constantly having the pick of which games to show and thus inconviniencing a lot of people re. travel. The fact that most of these fixture alterations more often than not are done to secure a WORLDWIDE audience instead of just the UK further makes the whole thing pathetic: *lets make Sunderland fans go down to West Ham by 12pm* so someone in Turkey can have a game to watch. Madness.
> 
> Won't ever change though sadly.
> 
> Also in unrelated news, Barca have approved safe standing proposals for their ultras (Boixos Nois or something like that) and Celtic are now apparently going to try and convince 7 other SPL clubs to approve them creating a safe standing area and thus alter the Scottish regulations. Be incredible to see if it goes through.


Or send them to Norwich for a Monday night game :no: I went down for a cup game a couple years ago and its a horrendously long trip, if we hadn't won 4-0 it would have been awful. 
As for tonight I'm fairly optimistic if we keep the same side that beat Stoke we can come away with something. I'm looking forward to seeing Vaughan and Gardner in action together and I'm praying he doesn't bring back Clattermole because with those two we have a genuine attacking threat and someone who can control the tempo of the game and pick out great passes. If we play this team tonight then I'll be fairly happy:

*Mignolet
O'Shea Brown Bramble Richardson
Larsson Gardner Vaughan Colback
Sess
Bendtner*

I haven't seen much of Bendtner since we signed him since I've been away for the two homes games we played, but apparently he's impressed and if he can link up well with Sessegnon then I'll be







since I'm firmly of the opinion Sess could be a real star for us if we focus the team around him.

As for a prediction, I'm hoping we can come away with the win, but I get the feeling we'll make it difficult for ourselves somehow. I'll say 2-1 to us.​


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Is that the first illogical and pointless Fergie rant of the season?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

^he's probably already had one. i try to ignore his press conferences these days.

and really, without TV, football wouldn't be a fraction of how big as it is at the moment.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Depends if you count him calling King Kenny's daughter stupid for asking if Lindegaard would play against Chelsea (which was a perfectly reasonable question considering his performance against Benfica).


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

To be fair, all he's had this season are questions from journalists about De Gea. There's a section of the media who almost seem to be willing him to fail, I'd get fed up being asked about it.

Also, 'rant'? Not so much. Maybe Dalglish or AVB going off about referees, but that was an interview, he gave his opinion, that's about it. Sensationalism again. 'Rant', bloody hell.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Oh I forgot about the media plot to ruin David de Gea's career :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Don't be so daft, the conspiracy stuff is bollocks and anyone who believes it is a knobhead. Would it not be fair to say he's been made a big talking point for the club in interviews and articles this season, though, and a large amount of the coverage has been questioning of him? 

Conversely, since his solid performance the other day, he's been talked up to a large degree, in that his performance has been somewhat overrated, despite the quality saves he did make. It's to be expected, with a price tag like his and VDS' gloves to fill, but there's been a lot of bollocks talked about the lad. Incidentally, the interview was just Ferguson distracting focus from his player, like all managers do (except Warnock, clearly).


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

isnt that the same for any player with a large price tag that makes mistakes/fails to deliver?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'd hardly say De Gea has failed to deliver. He's had a few shakey moments, but they're talked about disproportionately. If he was performing like Torres, it'd be understandable, but he's doing just fine. Whatever though, they need to sell papers, Ferguson would rather they're selling the papers talking about his outburst than De Gea flapping at a cross or something.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

How am I being daft? Fergie's words, not mine 

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...nt-david-de-gea-to-fail-at-man-united?cc=5739

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/18092011/58/premier-league-paper-round-plot-destroy-de-gea.html

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/football...aPlot-to-destroy-De-GeaPlot-to-destroy-De-Gea


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Thought it was a dig based on somewhat, uh, stupider fans making a fuss about it all. Get it a lot, apologies for the daft comment.

But as far as Ferguson goes, I don't think it's something he actually believes, but again more of a deflection to take the emphasis off of De Gea's performances and onto the media. As far as 'illogical' goes, those articles are much more so than the TV money thing, but it's all spin anyway.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

There's no stories if the big money signing does well, is there? Of course they want him to fuck up, they don't care for him as a person. This isn't obviously just about De Gea either, it'd apply for Torres and whoever else commanded a large fee and instant spotlight.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

andy carroll

i assume there are articles on 38 million pound man sergio aguero scoring 8 goals in 6 appearances.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> The guy is a joke.





King Kenny said:


> are you surprised string, seriously?





Chain Gang solider said:


> That














Seb said:


> Is that the first illogical and pointless Fergie rant of the season?


Fergie will have plenty more, be patient .



Stringer said:


> ^he's probably already had one. *i try to ignore his press conferences these days.*


You're doing a great job :side:.



Seb said:


> Depends if you count him calling *King Kenny's daughter stupid* for asking if Lindegaard would play against Chelsea (which was a perfectly reasonable question considering his performance against Benfica).


Tut tut, very Daily Mail-ish. In fairness, he didn't call her stupid. He said something like ''You're looking for stupid little things.''


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

all managers get asked the same things all the time. wenger gets asked the same question about mental strength every single interview. he doesn't react in such a volatile manner as fergie.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wenger also spouts a whole lot of crap though, just as most managers do.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i did no see zee incident


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wenger spouts crap (or 'doesn't see things'), but he's not nearly as much as an asshole as Fergie or Dalglish. Wenger also doesn't duck many questions. I think Ferguson is the only manager who regularly bans journalists from press conferences if they ask questions he doesn't like.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

missed the prem this weekend.

someone give me some things i should know from this past weekend.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

we won


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

did gareth barry score?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

nah, super mario and milner

milner's goal is worth watching as to silva setting him up. proving again he's easily the best mid in the league


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> Wenger spouts crap (or 'doesn't see things'), but he's not nearly as much as an asshole as Fergie or Dalglish. Wenger also doesn't duck many questions. I think Ferguson is the only manager who regularly bans journalists from press conferences if they ask questions he doesn't like.


^ that.



Kiz said:


> nah, super mario and milner
> 
> milner's goal is worth watching as to silva setting him up. proving again he's easily the best mid in the league


mancini said he was as good as xavi and iniesta lolol.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

David silva is one of the top 3 players in the league, dont know if you would class him as a midfielder though, plays too far forward


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

More managers should ban journalists, there seems to be less and less good ones as time goes on, maybe it's the kick up the ass they need. Kevin McCarra, for instance, writes like a thesaurus threw up on a primary school kid's creative writing essay. Mental.

Wenger may not dodge questions, but literally every interview now is him coming out with excuse after excuse. I'd rather see the manager telling someone to fuck off instead of snivelling about whatever perceived injustice there is this week. The fire in the belly is what drives the success.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

rooney, van persie and vidic are all better from just 3 to name. best player at city though, even better than kompany and aguero imo.

fergie comes out with a hell of an amount of silly arguments in interviews. when he is making excuses, it's apparently reasonable but when wenger makes excuses it's "same old arsene". Both make stupid excuses. Fergie just doen't want to tell it like it is when asked questions, so throws journos out or refuses to answer, silly and petty. i would much rather have someone who will answer a question and defend the team rather than just sit by and deflect questions.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i would rather have silva in my team than van persie


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fair enough, at least Silva can stay fit for an entire season.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

silva over van persie?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> rooney, van persie and vidic are all better from just 3 to name. best player at city though, even better than kompany and aguero imo.
> 
> fergie comes out with a hell of an amount of silly arguments in interviews. when he is making excuses, it's apparently reasonable but when wenger makes excuses it's "same old arsene". Both make stupid excuses. Fergie just doen't want to tell it like it is when asked questions, so throws journos out or refuses to answer, silly and petty. i would much rather have someone who will answer a question and defend the team rather than just sit by and deflect questions.


So I'd rather have someone like Fergie and you'd rather have a Wenger at the helm? Can't say I'm surprised 

Silva's absolute class. I'd definitely take him over RVP just on injury record alone. All rivalries aside, we're blessed to see so many quality players in the PL right now, even if a fair few of them are attracted by astronomical wages. Makes MOTD a much more interesting watch.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'm with united 07, i rather have silva in my team rather then Van Persie.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> silva over van persie?


Whats so crazy about Silva over RVP? 

RVP is a great guy but given the choice I'd take Silva and Im sure almost everyone would.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

it's not exactly an out-and-out comparison.

two different positions, so it'd depend on the situation. I'd rather have Arteta/RVP than Silva/Chamakh.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Yeah i'd take Silva over RVP as well, though both are top 5 in the world in their positions. Plus RVP is made of glass.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

if you're considering injury record, then ok i understand.

on player talent alone i can't see why silva would be taken over rvp. rvp can play in the hole and pick apart teams with his great reading of the game, incisive passing and skill. he can play in a 4-4-2 up front and create a lot of chances for his strike partner, and create chances out of nothing. he can play up front on his own and still score 20+ a season with half a season out. 

he has scored 100 goals in around 174 starts. stunning statistic for someone who hasn't even played as a lone striker for more than 2 years. add to that when he hasn't been playing with the elite of europe like silva currently is and other great players have before and he is special.

he has more or less everything. strength, pace, heading ability, passing ability, skill, finishing, work-rate, leadership etc.

a fully fit RVP is probably right up there as the best striker in the league.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

WILSHERE UPDATE: 5 Months. March.

Yep!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

4-5 months apparently. janury-february isn't it?

wilshere been vermaelen'd. have to rely on arteta and ramsey being fit for majority of season :hmm: january signing needed.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> rvp can play in the hole and pick apart teams with his great reading of the game, incisive passing and skill.


I haven't seen him do this yet. Many people assumed that was what his game was about, as they immediately linked him to Bergkamp; with him being young and Dutch. But he's proved to have more of an eye for goal, than an eye for a pass.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wilshere out till February? Damn harsh on the kid. Blow for Arsenal but they can recover. Had that been Verma or RVP they would have been in more trouble.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

@Joel, he did play that position quite a few times before 09/10, when Ade was here. His passing has always been a big asset for me, whether short or long distance. It was only really the 09/10 season after ade left that he became the main striker in the system. he has an eye for a goal and a pass really. he is involved in the majority of the goals we score now, in the build up, directly assisting or scoring himself. he still does it quite often now in the 'false 9' role where he drops deep and a mid or winger drops in centrally.

CGS, agree. Verm or RVP would have been a bitter blow. Wilshere still key to our first XI though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Yeah, I'd take Silva over Van Persie every day of the week. That skinny bug-eyed midget is pure brilliance.

Van Persie is also class but made of glass.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Wilshere out till February? Damn harsh on the kid. Blow for Arsenal but they can recover. Had that been Verma or RVP they would have been in more trouble.


February is optimistic, to me.

Considering how long it's taking to heal, there is a chance he might not play this season.

January buys are a must. Starting with a backup striker, because once RVP goes down ... fucking defcon 5 status.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Yeah you guys defo need a striker. Have to be grateful it wasn't RVP though. Imagine having to rely on Camakah until Feb/March


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wilshere better get fit soon. Fuck Arsenal, doesn't he realise there's a EURO going on next summer?! :side:


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

James Vaughan has just gone off injured again, nearly in tears. Feel absolutely awful for him to be honest.

Edit: I'm officially in a shit mood because of this now.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Seen this on Twitter...

If RvP gets 4yr contract at 'market rate' of say £180k/week, that's £37.5m wages! He's then 32, no resale value. Worth it?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

yes, it's worth it. if you dont keep your world class players, then dont be surprised when Wilshere wants to walk away.

Assuming he reaches world-class status.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I would love Wilshere at United.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*










THE Barcelona of the North east being beaten by Norwich City...who would of thought it 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

but after that 4 years runs out we have little money to invest in a new striker. it really is scary how much players cost you over the years. arteta will cost us 24 million in total with his transfer fee and pretty small wages in today's market.

i would rather keep RVP here though. we still get another 4 or so years of service of top talent, and he won't be too bad at 32 eithere. i think we would only go up to 150k a week though. i do agree though, class attracts class. to secure short term future of club if we keep him here then it will convince other players (e.g. song) to sign new contracts and other talent will still be attracted to the club. positives will outweigh the negs imo, even if it is a lot of money.

i think as long as we are there abouts in the CL jack will stay until he is 24/25, if we don't look like winning anything he will probably go elsewhere. really can't see him going in next 3 years, after what he has said about the club.

sad to hear about vaughan too. kid has had it so hard his career.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



tomkim4 said:


> THE Barcelona of the North east being beaten by Norwich City...who would of thought it 8*D


To be fair I'd compare us more to Levante, all that talk but fail.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> Seen this on Twitter...
> 
> If RvP gets 4yr contract at 'market rate' of say £180k/week, that's £37.5m wages! He's then 32, no resale value. Worth it?


It's an interesting point but should you let him go, a replacement of similar quality would cost that in transfer fee, and then the same again in wages so it'd be double over the 4 years. While you may get the resale value should you lose the player again after that, by that point you could need to invest £60m again to get a player of similar quality to replace that transfer, etc. So ultimately I can't see it making THAT big of a difference, plus RVP is at least guaranteed to fit in at the club and score goals, injury record notwithstanding.

The major problem is surely not making the CL next season, that could lead to losing key players AND the money for being in the competition. At that stage I can see the club being unwilling to invest hugely to get you back to that stage, and the possibility of being out of the competition for a while without some exceptional talents coming through the academy. As much as I enjoy laughing at Arsenal, I really wouldn't want to see that happen.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> Wilshere better get fit soon. Fuck Arsenal, doesn't he realise there's a EURO going on next summer?! :side:


This. At first I laughed my head off when I found out for how it would affect Arsenal but we need him big time at Euro 2012, not that we're going to get near the final anyway. Without Wilshere our midfield's depressing apart from Super Tom Cleverley!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

It's all good guys, we've got Barton for midfield. Ask anyone named Joey Barton, he'll tell you who the best English CM is.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Joey Barton & Karl Henry would be a good partnership!

Seriously the thought of Barry, Milner as well as not past it but getting there Lampard & Gerrard doesn't inspire confidence. Parker, Wilshere & Cleverley perhaps, not to mention Hargreaves!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

You forgot Carrick...

Can't have Lampard, anyway. The England CMs should be playing regularly for their club 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Arrive.

Laugh at Sunderland.

Leave.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Once Super Tom's back Carrick will fuck off out of the United team. Carrick's in there with Barry for being incredibly uninspiring. He's been around the England squad for around ten years now and never held down a place. That says all it needs to.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Magsimus said:


> Arrive.
> 
> Laugh at Sunderland.
> 
> Leave.



In all fairness I thought we showed promise tonight. Bendtner impressed me with his hold up play and linking with Larsson, although Sessegnon was annoyingly quiet bar a few awful shots from outside the box. The midfield two were fairly anonymous too and I hope this doesn't lead to one of them being dropped for Cattermole against West Brom as they're both better than him.
Other than that we were just sloppy with our chances and both goals against us were a case of bad defending and good execution by Norwich, credit where its due. Honestly if we'd been as clinical as we were against Stoke then we might have came away with more than a point but in the end it was too little too late and we have nobody to blame but ourselves. Ah well, its my first game in about a month on Saturday, so I've got that to look forward too at least.

Oh and thanks for the giant Canary picture Diet Coke


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Shepard said:


> In all fairness I thought we showed promise tonight. Bendtner impressed me with his hold up play and linking with Larsson, although Sessegnon was annoyingly quiet bar a few awful shots from outside the box. The midfield two were fairly anonymous too and I hope this doesn't lead to one of them being dropped for Cattermole against West Brom as they're both better than him.
> Other than that we were just sloppy with our chances and both goals against us were a case of bad defending and good execution by Norwich, credit where its due. *Honestly if we'd been as clinical as we were against Stoke* then we might have came away with more than a point but in the end it was too little too late and we have nobody to blame but ourselves. Ah well, its my first game in about a month on Saturday, so I've got that to look forward too at least.
> 
> Oh and thanks for the giant Canary picture Diet Coke


1 own goal, 1 deflection and 2 goal keeping errors does not equal clinical finishing  

Still think we let you win so fat head will stay in charge for longer leading to more disappointment...You've heard our Kenwyne song right? :side:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



tomkim4 said:


> 1 own goal, 1 deflection and 2 goal keeping errors does not equal clinical finishing
> 
> Still think we let you win so fat head will stay in charge for longer leading to more disappointment...You've heard our Kenwyne song right? :side:


The second was well put away and the first was more a case of good build up. We could and should have defended both better though and we only have ourselves to blame. God knows what was wrong with Mignolet for the first 15/20 minutes, he just seemed really shaken and it affected him all game really.

Honestly I don't want Bruce gone yet, people are too quick to jump on his back. Albeit if there was good alternatives free then I might reconsider but atm I can't see us bringing anyone in who's an improvement on him.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Young Nicolas has a long way to go till he reaches the Best in the World moniker. A striker that can't finish. Crazy. Bruce transfer dealings leave a lot to be desired. He hasn't reached Keano levels though.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Mikey Damage said:


> two different positions, so it'd depend on the situation. I'd rather have Arteta/RVP than Silva/Chamakh.


tbf though I'd take anything over anybody/Chamakh.

Was going through my summer transfer window last night with THE MIGHTY BARNET (now a 3 1/2 star team in the Premier League thanks to my cunning ways) and was shopping for strikers, saw Chamakh on the market and couldn't believe he was an 85 with a transfer fee of £42m and a wage of £130,000 to deal with. Could you imagine if that were real life? Arsenal would actually have a backup striker. 8*D

Torres did an interview with Chelsea TV basically admitting that he's a fucking moron for that tackle and that he let the team down. That's progress. If he helps us beat Valencia I'll forgive him for the next 3 Premier League games he's gonna miss.


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Shepard said:


> Oh and thanks for the giant Canary picture Diet Coke


You're Welcome


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Torres to return after a 3-match suspension and rape all Premier League sides... :shocked:

I'm sure Sir Alex Ferguson United and Money "We lack depth" City will cry if it happens. 




Mikey Damage said:


> WILSHERE UPDATE: 5 Months. March.
> 
> Yep!


Have to say it again: Told ya!

March is the earliest, I believe. Wilshere will only be available for the second leg of the CL semifinals. :side:




Stringer said:


> 4-5 months apparently. janury-february isn't it?
> 
> wilshere been vermaelen'd. have to rely on arteta and ramsey being fit for majority of season :hmm: january signing needed.


That's the reason we bought Arteta because Arsene knew it back then that Wilshere will miss 75% of this season. Benayoun was the back-up for Arteta.

I don't think January signings are happening. If we are in the top-6 by January, Wenger will think that we don't need any players. If we are out of the top-10, Wenger will think about keeping "key" players. If we are out of the top-15, Wenger will buy some mediocre talents. I'm not sure what I'd want. With the exception of Cahill, I don't think Wenger is interested in any player for the January transfer window.

Ideally, I would want us to ship Squillaci, Almunia, and Djourou out of Arsenal.




Stringer said:


> Seen this on Twitter...
> 
> If RvP gets 4yr contract at 'market rate' of say £180k/week, that's £37.5m wages! He's then 32, no resale value. Worth it?


I'd keep van Persie in a HEARTBEAT. I read somewhere that Arsene compared him to Messi and I have to admit that van Persie is as important to us--as Lionel Messi is to Barca. I know some Barca fans believe that Messi isn't that important; God bless sanity!

Never mind, if we are going to replace van Persie by getting Aguero, then I'd let him go, but that's not happening, so it's very crucial for the third largest football franchise in the world to keep hold of its only world class player along with Sagna. If Arsenal fail to keep van Persie, yeah, that would show us the joke our historic club has turned into.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I blame Jose Antonio Reyes for Wilshere's injuries. In fact, I blame everything on Reyes. What a bastard.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

if alumina leaves who is schenwjdnwednejndewjdney's backup? is it flappyhandski?

it would be ridiculously difficult to fuck off alumina as wouldnt he have a nice, juicy wage compared to his complete lack of ability


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Flappyhandski 8*D


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Razor King said:


> *Never mind, if we are going to replace van Persie by getting Aguero, then I'd let him go*, but that's not happening, so it's very crucial for the third largest football franchise in the world to keep hold of its only world class player along with Sagna. If Arsenal fail to keep van Persie, yeah, that would show us the joke our historic club has turned into.


I wouldn't. Rather have RVP on any team than Aguero. If he leaves too, then the Arsenal squad looks totally MEH as opposed to it being somewhat MEH right now.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Bananas said:


> I blame Jose Antonio Reyes for Wilshere's injuries. In fact, I blame everything on Reyes. What a bastard.


Why? Because he is a gypsy? :no:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

edit: doesnt matter


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> if alumina leaves who is schenwjdnwednejndewjdney's backup? is it flappyhandski?
> 
> it would be ridiculously difficult to fuck off alumina as wouldnt he have a nice, juicy wage compared to his complete lack of ability


Almunia is so awesome--he doesn't need replacements. (Y) Ramsey could do the posts for him. Same for Squillaci. We could have Gervinho sub in for the Squid. 




Hohenheim of Light said:


> I wouldn't. Rather have RVP on any team than Aguero. If he leaves too, then the Arsenal squad looks totally MEH as opposed to it being somewhat MEH right now.


Yes, I wouldn't either. I was just giving an impractical example, as Arsenal are more likely to unveil Chamakh as van Persie's successor than buy anybody.

I can't imagine Arsenal without RVP. It just doesn't work.

Btw, you don't rate Aguero highly?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

fabianski would be backup. actually an alright backup if he performed like he did when almunia was out. we have martinez coming through academy too.

chamakh is a little underrated on here tbf. awful past few months but up until december he was probably one of our best players last season. shame he doesn't fit our system whatsoever. we never cross the ball and play a very high line so holding up isn't always necessary, quick play is. would be great for a team that suits him.

and DAMN, reyes. that was such a fucking amazing signing when it happened. more or less every top club wanted him and he was one of the brightest young talents in the world. shame what happened in the end.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I think Aguero's blast-off stint at ManCity has made him appear better than he is. He's an okay striker.

And Chamakh was awesome at Bordeaux. What the hell happened?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Razor King said:


> Torres to return after a 3-match suspension and rape all Premier League sides... :shocked:
> 
> I'm sure Sir Alex Ferguson United and Money "We lack depth" City will cry if it happens.












''Guys, guys. I can't suck you all off at once.'' Our backline will keep him quiet, no problem.

And even if he does get through......










David and his beard will keep him out.



> March is the earliest, I believe. Wilshere will only be available for the second leg of the CL semifinals. :side:.


He's annoying little scrote but that's unfortunate because he's class.

And because I had money on him being player of the year this season :side:.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> I think Aguero's blast-off stint at ManCity has made him appear better than he is. He's an okay striker.
> 
> And Chamakh was awesome at Bordeaux. What the hell happened?


I agree that RVP is better, but Aguero is far better than an "okay striker". He'd be at Real Madrid if Atletico weren't so adamant he went somewhere else to the extent they tried to add a clause to the City transfer banning them from selling him to Real Madrid in the future.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> I think Aguero's blast-off stint at ManCity has made him appear better than he is. He's an okay striker.


Not sure if serious.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> I agree that RVP is better, but Aguero is far better than an "okay striker". He'd be at Real Madrid if Atletico weren't so adamant he went somewhere else to the extent they tried to add a clause to the City transfer banning them from selling him to Real Madrid in the future.


Sure, doesn't mean he's ALL DAT.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Ozil is an okay playmaker.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Aguero > Ozil


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Aguero isn't German enough for his tastes HULK.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby!

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Just out of curiosity are there any other Wolves fans here? 

Also what do you think our prospects for this season are?

I think if we play like we can then we could be pushing for top half. That being said we could also be in the midst of a relegation battle again if we have many more embarrassing performances like we did against QPR.

Thoughts?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

If Santos or RVP can land balls to Chamakh's head, he will be back to his usual goodness. But Chamakh's feet are competing with Djourou's feet at the moment.


@Silent Alarm

That Torres bit was sarcasm.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

loldjourou. been absolute shite since the united injury, which is a shame considering he was the bomb before that. would be much more confident about our defence if we had him playing well along with per, kosc and verm. 

santos actually looks a good crosser, when chamakh came on he delivered a few quality balls. wish we could turn to a viable plan B at times when chamakh is fully fit.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Razor King said:


> @Silent Alarm
> 
> That Torres bit was sarcasm.


......I'm happy with my reply :side:.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Buy Yoann from Lyon and sync with Chamakh.



BkB Hulk said:


> Ozil is an okay playmaker.





Seb said:


> Aguero > Ozil


I hate you both.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

isnt ozil just warming a spot for altintop


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i think we tried to get gourcuff on loan on deadline day or some shit. he was pretty bad at lyon though.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> isnt ozil just warming a spot for altintop


You're thinking of Nuri Sahin, who's equally as good as Ozil.



Stringer said:


> i think we tried to get gourcuff on loan on deadline day or some shit. he was pretty bad at lyon though.


No shit, Lyon doesn't play him like EVER. He's a fantastic player, the only problem being that he's a playmaker who wants to score goals. He gives brilliant crosses tho.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

gourcuff was beast on fm10. always signed him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

gourcuff looks good and would definitely give him another chance here. we seemed interested before the 10/11 season. 

you think sahin as as good as ozil? sahin is a top player but still isn't close to ozil yet imo. Gotze is better than Sahin too imo.

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/-we-make-tv-sacrifice-to-have-best-league-

wenger telling it like it is. lolfergie.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Goetze is awesome in his own right. He'll probably end up the best of the three, but I'd say he's a little behind at the moment.

If Real ever find a way to sync Ozil and Sahin, then they can open up a world of possibilities in the midfield.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Sahin is not as good as Ozil nor does he play in the same position. Mourinho seems to rate Di Maria over Ozil (and Kaka) and plays him wide-left when he sometimes brings in an extra midfielder, like he did the other day against Vallecano - well, for about 30 minutes until he subbed off Diarra.

I suspect Madrid will be something like this when Sahin is fit.

--- Sahin - Alonso ---

Ronaldo - Ozil - Di Maria

------ Benzema ------


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Edit: I now see the Tevez discussion in the CL thread :side:


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

you know a while ago after the Utd/Spurs match i commented on the fact that Anderson and Cleverly had perhaps not really done anything in the match until they were involved in some goals. but i had some fellow Utd fans disagree and tell me they dominated and controlled the midfield; i was of the opinion that it only appeared that way b/c Rooney came back and helped them out. i suppose now i'm owed a "i'm sorry DR JUPES, you were right" after the Stoke and Basel game. though the midfield isn't really the problem but you can't rely on Anderson and Carrick to control the game, the midfield appears non-existent with them around and no Rooney coming back. really need a better idea in the centre of midfield or this is going to keep happening.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

United without Rooney are fucking depressing. The lack on actual midfield quality is also going to become apparent, as Carrick and Fletcher are way too negative and in games that require a goal or a spark, if Rooney isn't playing I can't see it coming a lot of the time. Nani and Young are capable of excitement but neither are consistent enough to be game winners like Rooney. Messi, Ronaldo and Rooney are the form players at the moment though, so Rooney's injury was bound to fuck shit up a bit.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Anderson and Clevs complement each other though. They can feed off each others energy and they can interchange well. Carrick and Fletch are completely different players and can't keep pace. Also Anderson can be ridiculously lazy at times and has had a few inconsistent games on the trot. I don't see him as someone Man U can build their midfield around.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> Sunderland's Titus Bramble arrested on suspicion of sexual assault & possession of a class A drug


just on SSN


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

BIG TITUS


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

WHAT A PLAYER


fucking moron if it's true


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Top that, Nile.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

nile's gonna come and rape big titus. cos he gangsta


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*










TITUS.

If he's found guilty of this my CP's going to look shit


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao DEM BRAMBLES


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> chamakh is a little underrated on here tbf. awful past few months but up until december he was probably one of our best players last season. shame he doesn't fit our system whatsoever. we never cross the ball and play a very high line so holding up isn't always necessary, quick play is. would be great for a team that suits him.


wat. 

he's rated just right.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



DR JUPES said:


> you know a while ago after the Utd/Spurs match i commented on the fact that Anderson and Cleverly had perhaps not really done anything in the match until they were involved in some goals. but i had some fellow Utd fans disagree and tell me they dominated and controlled the midfield; i was of the opinion that it only appeared that way b/c Rooney came back and helped them out. i suppose now i'm owed a "i'm sorry DR JUPES, you were right" after the Stoke and Basel game. though the midfield isn't really the problem but you can't rely on Anderson and Carrick to control the game, the midfield appears non-existent with them around and no Rooney coming back. really need a better idea in the centre of midfield or this is going to keep happening.


i said united can't be serious if they are going to rely on clev-anderson for a whole season (Y) or as you say an anderson-carrick or any variation of those. or big fletch 8*D



Shepard said:


> TITUS.
> 
> If he's found guilty of this my CP's going to look shit


that's brilliant.


@mikey, i got the feeling the general feeling on chamakh was that he was shit which imo he isn't btw.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

no chamakh pretty much is rubbish


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Shepard said:


> TITUS.
> 
> If he's found guilty of this my CP's going to look shit


:lmao brilliant

Chamakh is a guy who when the match means nothing you can throw on for a random one but as a back up striker he is a horrible choice, Especially when your first choice striker is made off glass.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*










found this pic on google... obvious guilty if you ask me

chamakh is rubbish every time i have seen him but he did score a nice header not long ago


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

im surprised chamakh tries to header the ball. althought i guess the guy is such an obvious ...... heading balls probably turns him on 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

people didn't see the first half of the season then :side:

he was great at bordeux too. didn't score a lot but that isn't what he is all about. was also vital for bordeux in 08/09 when they won the league


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Titus Bramble. Awful footballer and an awful human-being. Hopefully he gets a proper punishment.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

chamakh just screams free signing

and he was 8*D


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Girl: He has his hands all over my titus and stuck one in my Bramble bush

Titus Bramble: It was like warm bramble apple pie and when I finished she wasn't as titus before.

How did that cunt score against us


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Emarosa said:


> Anderson and Clevs complement each other though.


no they don't, they just play well when United are playing well. they don't have the ability to perform when the going gets tough and they were very much supported by Rooney. don't get me wrong they have their moments and i think Cleverly has a bright future (and Anderson a good support player) but we need someone of better class that can control a game. From Keane, Beckham, Scholes, OLD GIGGS (who is still good tbh) to Anderson, Carrick, Fletcher (still trying to regain form granted) and Cleverly, it's not going to work. and it's depressing b/c i thought it would but the second you take Rooney out of the team the midfield loses their support and they don't play well. this is apparent btw when the defence becomes outnumbered and the attack is short.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

motherfucker. Stuart Holden out for another 6 months.

Fuck you Jonny Evans, you piece of shit.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

6 weeks, Mikey :side:

And you shouldn't blame Evans. You should be blaming KALOU. Fuck that guy!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

No. It's 6 months.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

http://www.bwfc.co.uk/page/General/0,,1004~2466242,00.html
http://www.skysports.com/story/0,,11672_7208918,00.html
http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...tion-to-keep-holden-out-for-six-weeks?cc=5739

Weeks.

Tevez has been suspended for two weeks. City will be looking further into it, so this isn't the final punishment.

Why the fuck couldn't Kalou refuse to come on tonight?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'd love for you to be right, but you're not.

http://www.bwfc.co.uk/page/General/0,,1004~2466242,00.html

Bolton might be in a relegation battle this season.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

WTF? I swear when I looked at that Bolton link, it said 6 weeks. Did they just update it or something? As every where else has 6 weeks.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

It was 6 weeks this morning, then he went in for a routine checkup on his knee. Upon said checkup, they find the more serious ligament damage that will need surgery to be corrected. Changing the timeline from 6 weeks of rest, to 6 months of surgery/rehab.

There is a probably good chance that Evans tackle had nothing to do with this ... or it had everything to with it. I'm not sure. But I'll still hate the fucker.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

kalou is a bastard.

And hopefully they give tevez the most degrading punishment possible. that two weeks better not be the end of it


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao at bramble.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



redeadening said:


> And hopefully they give tevez the most degrading punishment possible.


An evening with Titus?


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



DR JUPES said:


> no they don't, they just play well when United are playing well. they don't have the ability to perform when the going gets tough and they were very much supported by Rooney. don't get me wrong they have their moments and i think Cleverly has a bright future (and Anderson a good support player) but we need someone of better class that can control a game. From Keane, Beckham, Scholes, OLD GIGGS (who is still good tbh) to Anderson, Carrick, Fletcher (still trying to regain form granted) and Cleverly, it's not going to work. and it's depressing b/c i thought it would but the second you take Rooney out of the team the midfield loses their support and they don't play well. this is apparent btw when the defence becomes outnumbered and the attack is short.


Well the team is built to support Rooney. That's why Hernandez is playing instead of Berbatov. Hernandez forces defences back which allows Rooney time and space in the hole. You're forgetting that Andy and Clev have played what, 3-4 PL games together? Of course there are going to be some problems. As well as that, when has Rooney played well when the team has struggled?

Man U never play as well without Rooney. Even when he wasn't scoring last season he still made the team play better. Just look at what happens when Anderson plays with Carrick/Fletch. His energy goes to waste since no one's making runs for one-two like Cleverly does.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



redeadening said:


> kalou is a bastard.
> 
> And hopefully they give tevez the most degrading punishment possible. that two weeks better not be the end of it


Make him manage Arsenal?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

make him coach carroll on how to be a decent striker.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

maybe carroll can coach tevez to not be a total wanker.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Shepard said:


> TITUS.
> 
> If he's found guilty of this my CP's going to look shit


and mine will as well 8*D


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> Club spokesperson: "Sunderland AFC has confirmed that Titus Bramble has been suspended from duties, pending the outcome of a club investigation.
> 
> "The player will not attend team training or be available for selection for matches during this period.
> 
> "The club is unable to make any further comment on the matter at present."


So that means the mighty Michael Turner will be back at the weekend. fuckfuckfuck, why did we have to sell Ferdinand


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

lol.

On topic, hope Wolves are ready to get raped on saturday :agree:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Magsimus said:


> lol.
> 
> On topic, hope Wolves are ready to get raped on saturday :agree:


Taking in Titus on a free once he's released?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I thought Michael Turner was supposed to be a bit of a prospect at one time. I remember him being hyped up a while back.

Then again, he is English :hmm:.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/football/877055-ox-chamb-arsenal-win-over-barca-convinced-me-to-snub-united-liverpool-and-spurs

Oxlade-Chamberlain: Arsenal win over Barca convinced me to snub United


:lmao


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Oh, poor AOC. _That's_ why you chose Arsenal? :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

stupid reason but hardly why he chose us by reading it. 

easily best choice for himself to come here though.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Did he miss the second leg? :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

yeah, when big nick nearly sent them out :side:

oh and congrats to jack wilshere who just became a father today


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-15114365?utm_source=BBC&utm_medium=twitter

:lmao :lmao :lmao

oh, rio.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

who's the mother, his right hand?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao what a misleading headline

chamberlain will probably go the same way walcott has


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/football/877055-ox-chamb-arsenal-win-over-barca-convinced-me-to-snub-united-liverpool-and-spurs
> 
> Oxlade-Chamberlain: Arsenal win over Barca convinced me to snub United
> 
> 
> :lmao


Exceptional :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

why would he? very different players. AOC more level headed and focused for his age. walcott didn't show anything like chamberlain did when he was at 18. if he had played for united like that against basel everybody would be demanding an england call up or some shit.

and walcott hasn't exactly turned out badly either, considering he is only 22.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao @ AOC


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Shepard said:


> So that means the mighty Michael Turner will be back at the weekend. fuckfuckfuck, why did we have to sell Ferdinand


or...we could play

Bardsley------O'Shea--------Brown-------------Richardson



problem solved.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Chamberlain's done nothing yet against anyone meaningful. He's not even started a Premier League game yet. Talk about getting carried away. Give the lad a chance. Hyping him up isn't going to do him any favours at all.

Let's see how he's doing in a few months, not just after a fairly easy home Champions League game, a Carling Cup game against a League Two side and an under-21 game against Azerbai-fucking-jan.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

You want people to give Stoke credit for winning in the Europa League, but won't give a player credit for a very good performance in the Champions League. Contradiction much?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

^ Exactly, stupid.

And yes, Walcott did hardly anything when he was 18. That's why i was saying Chamberlain has already showed more than him. Walcott didn't show anything regarding a consistent level until he was around 21, Chamberlain obviously hasn't proved himself consistently but that one performance shows how more well rounded he is at his age than Walcott was. Not "hyping" him up like he has done wonders but he produced a good performance against a good side in the Champions League after playing in League 1. You seem to have a chip on your shoulder regarding anything Arsenal in all honesty.

Oh, and as for hyping up you said a few months back Phil Jones was too good for Arsenal after him only playing 35 games for Blackburn over the space of two years. How can that be? Not good enough to be a starter for a team who regularly finishes in the top 4, competes for trophies and is the biggest club in the capital? That means you rate him that highly he deserves to be playing for a top 3 club in the world, and likely on the bench? Ridiculous when he isn't even in the top 15 of the best centre backs in football yet.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

telegraph linking van persie with city as they look for a tevez replacement, or most likely its just lazy journalism linking the van persie contract stalling situation with the tevez one for the 2 + 2 = 5


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Bananas said:


> You want people to give Stoke credit for winning in the Europa League, but won't give a player credit for a very good performance in the Champions League. Contradiction much?


It's not just the Europa League win, I've been saying it for ages. They get so much shit about their style of play when it's nowhere near as bad it's made out.

It's their consistency and improving in the Premiership, getting to the FA Cup Final, now performing well against fairly strong European opposition. For a club like Stoke that's impressive. Comparing their run over the last couple of years to one Champions League performance against Olympiakos is ridiculous.



Stringer said:


> Oh, and as for hyping up you said a few months back Phil Jones was too good for Arsenal after him only playing 35 games for Blackburn over the space of *two years*. How can that be? Not good enough to be a starter for a team who regularly finishes in the top 4, competes for trophies and is the biggest club in the capital? That means you rate him that highly he deserves to be playing for a top 3 club in the world, and likely on the bench? *Ridiculous when he isn't even in the top 15 of the best centre backs in football yet.*


Two years against one or two games form AOC? Jones had outstanding performances against some of the best strikers in the league. On his debut he marked Drogba when he was bang in form and kept him quiet. *Jones has been a consistent Premier League performer. AOC hasn't even at his age.* He's not even started a Premier League game yet has he?

Clutch at straws all you want. Jones has already proved at United how good he is and why he deserves to play a team like United where he can challenge for trophies.

FYI who are the best 15 centre backs in the world and according to who? You?



Stringer said:


> Not good enough to be a starter for a team who regularly finishes in the top 4, competes for trophies and is the biggest club in the capital?


:lmao

You mean Chelsea right? When was the last time you finished above them? Over seven years ago! Six years since you won something. Oh Arsenal fans!:lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i wonder where tevez and van persie might end up


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Nige™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> You mean Chelsea right? When was the last time you finished above them? Over seven years ago! Six years since you won something. Oh Arsenal fans!:lmao


They are biggest club in London.

We're the best team in London though. I'd say by a good margin as well. I'll settle with that.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Pretty sure Arsenal are the third biggest club in England behind Us & Man U. Don't see how you can say Chelsea are ahead of them. Maybe in another decade or two but not for now for sure.

As for the Tevez & RVP story I see no weight to it. Simply like you said United 2 + 2 = 5. Tevez not playing anymore and RVP Deal stalling. Anyone could have wrote that.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



JakeC_91 said:


> or...we could play
> 
> Bardsley------O'Shea--------Brown-------------Richardson
> 
> 
> 
> problem solved.


SunderMANUTD.

Also, AOC chose Arsenal coz Utd weren't interested in another overhyped English youngster 8*D.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Poor old Arsenal fans getting their panties in a twist.

Just because not everyone gets carried away with an 18 year olds two okay games against two weak opponents.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

RVP to City? CMON guyz


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Have a heart City.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/football/877055-ox-chamb-arsenal-win-over-barca-convinced-me-to-snub-united-liverpool-and-spurs
> 
> Oxlade-Chamberlain: Arsenal win over Barca convinced me to snub United
> 
> 
> :lmao


Should choose to play for Australia somehow since we beat England 3-1 back in like 2003. :side:



Stringer said:


> yeah, when big nick nearly sent them out :side:
> 
> oh and congrats to jack wilshere who just became a father today
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-15114365?utm_source=BBC&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> oh, rio.


Isn't Wilshere 20? Wow.

The most worrying part of that article is Rio having three kids.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

You know what I always found to be one of the dumbest arguments ever in football?

"Yeah, but we're a bigger club."

I mean, really. As though that's some form of credit. It's one of the biggest Arsenal (and other clubs') excuses of the last 6 years. "It's okay, we're a bigger club than you guys anyway, lolz." Chelsea wins the Double, no big deal, at Arsenal we're a bigger club! Manchester United wins their 19th title and we go trophyless for the 6th straight year - BUT your success and our failures matter not to us, because we're the bigger club!

That whole approach worked out real well for Leeds, didn't it?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

But, in 07-08 Arsenal had a world class team and should have finished the season with 110 points, dontchaknow 8*D


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> FYI who are the best 15 centre backs in the world and according to who? You?


Better CB's than Phil Jones...

Vidic, Pique, Chiellini, Ferdinand, Nesta, Thiago Silva, Puyol, Kompany, Terry, King, Albiol, Carvalho, Pepe, Vermaelen, Agger, Hummels, Van Buyten, Samuel, Lucio, Mexes, Ivanovic, Smalling, Alex, Mertesacker, Subotic. I'm sure I've missed some too.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Renegade™ said:


> Better CB's than Phil Jones...
> 
> Vidic, Pique, Chiellini, Ferdinand, Nesta, Thiago Silva, Puyol, Kompany, Terry, King, Albiol, Carvalho, Pepe, Vermaelen, Agger, Hummels, Van Buyten, Samuel, Lucio, Mexes, Ivanovic, Smalling, Alex, Mertesacker, Subotic. I'm sure I've missed some too.


Luisao at Benfica


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

this is actually the suns front page today, shows as usual the sun going after the big stories :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

If Bramble was suspended indefinitely, then De Gea should be sacked. What a disgrace.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

This RVP contract shit needs to be resolved immediately.

Walcott can walk, though. As talented as he's been, he's just never put it together for Arsenal. Hopefully we sell him for decent business, and move on.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Clearly he was stealing it for Wayne :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

oh boy, free curry sauce


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

https://twitter.com/#!/RDrenthe10 

not quite convinced it's him but I've had a great laugh at some of the responses he's given to the abuse of dickheads Liverpool fans! 

Shitting one for the derby tomorrow now.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Nige™;10383565 said:


> Chamberlain's done nothing yet against anyone meaningful. He's not even started a Premier League game yet. Talk about getting carried away. Give the lad a chance. Hyping him up isn't going to do him any favours at all.
> 
> Let's see how he's doing in a few months, not just after a fairly easy home Champions League game, a Carling Cup game against a League Two side and an under-21 game against Azerbai-fucking-jan.


You are so bitter about anything Arsenal.

First time ever im really nervous ahead of a north london derby. Ill take a point right now.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

A draw would be nice, but I'd expect Spurs to take the three points.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Renegade™;10384152 said:


> SunderMANUTD.
> 
> Also, AOC chose Arsenal coz Utd weren't interested in another overhyped English youngster 8*D.


apparently united offered 15 million, that's why we had to raise our offer 8*D



Evo said:


> You know what I always found to be one of the dumbest arguments ever in football?
> 
> "Yeah, but we're a bigger club."
> 
> I mean, really. As though that's some form of credit. It's one of the biggest Arsenal (and other clubs') excuses of the last 6 years. "It's okay, we're a bigger club than you guys anyway, lolz." Chelsea wins the Double, no big deal, at Arsenal we're a bigger club! Manchester United wins their 19th title and we go trophyless for the 6th straight year - BUT your success and our failures matter not to us, because we're the bigger club!
> 
> That whole approach worked out real well for Leeds, didn't it?


I don't get what you are saying. I have never ignored our weaknesses because we are a bigger club than Chelsea. The weaknesses are there for everybody to see, and I haven't seen many people argue that either, it's just a known fact that we are the biggest club in the capital, and we haven't exactly gone the way of Leeds, where the size of the club is irrelevant in attracting top quality.



Renegade™;10385326 said:


> Better CB's than Phil Jones...
> 
> Vidic, Pique, Chiellini, Ferdinand, Nesta, Thiago Silva, Puyol, Kompany, Terry, King, Albiol, Carvalho, Pepe, Vermaelen, Agger, Hummels, Van Buyten, Samuel, Lucio, Mexes, Ivanovic, Smalling, Alex, Mertesacker, Subotic. I'm sure I've missed some too.


Exactly. I'd argue Jones is better than Ivanovic, Van Buyten, Ivanovic and, Mertesacker and Alex though. Badstuber when playing at CB and Sakho are better just off the top of my head. just off the top of my head. bet there's a few more too, at the moment.



united_07 said:


> this is actually the suns front page today, shows as usual the sun going after the big stories :side:


quality article. great stuff as expected from the sun.



Overrated said:


> You are so bitter about anything Arsenal.
> 
> First time ever im really nervous ahead of a north london derby. Ill take a point right now.


Absolutely, would take a point in a second. We could flop and be embarrassed or sneak a win by a goal. Very nervous. Atmosphere here is fucking great already though. Bantering all week, great stuff. Gutted I couldn't get a ticket though, try and get one every year and fail miserable, apart from the 4-1 at the Lane last year in the CC.

07/08 first XI was as good as anyone in the country :side:

RvP to City is unlikely. I doubt he would want to sit out his last few years on the bench. I also don't think he would fit in with the superstar tag of City, and he wants everything done very specifically in management, which I don't think he will do. Big possibility he will move but not in January and not to City IMO.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Why do you want Walcott gone Mikey? He ain't the greatest player around, and he may not have lived up to some people's expectations. However I think he's a very useful player to have. The guy isn't without his flaws, but he's still a useful and versatile player to have. If a very good offer were to come in, obviously we'd have to consider it, but I do think Walcott gets a hard wrap sometimes. I think he gets over scrutinised because of the level of fame he had from such an early age.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

rvp to us is laughable. not because we cant get him financially, but because he wont leave arsenal. it's plain to see that he loves arsenal. i wish we had some players that cared that much.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> rvp to us is laughable. not because we cant get him financially, but because he wont leave arsenal. it's plain to see that he loves arsenal. i wish we had some players that cared that much.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

kiz, bullshit. look at these kind and considerate players.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

No idea if it has been posted already but Sir Alex confirmed that Rooney and Hernandez will be back for the Norwich game tomorrow, which is fantastic news for us. He also mentioned that Evans may be back also. If he does return I can see us lining up like this for tomorrow's game:

De Gea
Jones Ferdinand Evans Evra
Nani Fletcher Anderson Young
Rooney Hernandez​
Hopefully United can recover defensively after their poor form against Basel on Tuesday night. I expect the 3 points and for United to get a few goals but I'm actually hoping we get the clean sheet the most as De Gea deserves it after his improvement in the last few games for us.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

tbf the only one to have done anything that i consider terrible is cuntez. balotelli is brilliant, barry is a useless hack and nasri is fugly.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Also forgot to mention that Sky Sports News said that Vidic, Smalling and I believe the other name was Cleverley are all due to return to action after the next International break. I really hope this does turn out to be true.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

what's happening with tevez? i thought i saw this morning some city players saying they didn't see tevez refusing to play. still think he did though judging by his comments after the game and mancini's reaction.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i read west ham are interested in taking him on loan. and tevez is refusing to apologise saying he has nothing to apologise for

i doubt he said it in english though. useless.

and we've rejected west ham's loan bid. come on, seriously. fuck him off, who cares where. off to west ham for the rest of the season, once he gets there, change the locks, pull out the phone cord, he's their problem now.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> i read west ham are interested in taking him on loan. and tevez is refusing to apologise saying he has nothing to apologise for
> 
> i doubt he said it in english though. useless.
> 
> and we've rejected west ham's loan bid. come on, seriously. fuck him off, who cares where. off to west ham for the rest of the season, once he gets there, change the locks, pull out the phone cord, he's their problem now.


You'd still be paying his massive wages though. And while you are doing that, Tevez is playing football at a club he likes.

Just tell him to stay home if no one tries to buy him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

either way we're paying his wages. at least west ham would pay like 10% or something, which would be about 20k a week. idk how much that if until july (cbf working it out) but it's still getting some money back. just like tottenham would be paying like 30% of adebayor's wages.

jesus im missing adebayor right now btw. at least he played.

btw take dzeko out of any fantasy teams. mancini said after the bayern game he would be on the bench against blackburn. aguero/balotelli to start then


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> either way we're paying his wages. at least west ham would pay like 10% or something, which would be about 20k a week. idk how much that if until july (cbf working it out) but it's still getting some money back. just like tottenham would be paying like 30% of adebayor's wages.
> 
> *jesus im missing adebayor right now btw.* at least he played.
> 
> btw take dzeko out of any fantasy teams. mancini said after the bayern game he would be on the bench against blackburn. aguero/balotelli to start then



damn, never thought i'd hear this but it'a actually true as well.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

the guy is a top class striker. a victim of circumstances. right now we only have 3 strikers at the club (i presume tevez never plays again), with nimely, guidetti and such all out on loan. that's a bit of a worry.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Agree about Adebayor. He would have been so, so much better for City. But, he could be a horror for us this weekend.

I'm really nervous for the NLD. We have a lot of players out and it's really nervy for the time being. I hope Robin "The Man" van Persie shines on that day.

Oh and City, just loan Tevez to West Ham or some second division team. It will teach him a thing or two.

@Evo The big club claim may bother you, but that's how it is. It bothered us too back in 2003 when Liverpool said that. So, that's how it is and Arsenal are the third biggest club in England. It's a FACHT.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

yeah, people can claim that we aren't a big club because we haven't won a trophy in 6 years but that's bullshit plain and simple. we are the the 3rd biggest club here, behind two of the biggest clubs in europe. both top 5 clubs in europe imo. no fans pretend we are a european powerhouse but i would say we are in the top 15 at worst, if not top 10 at a push.

i don't know what it is but that seems to bother a hell of a lot of people.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

the who's a big club argument is as redundant as is the ps3/360 better. in the end it means nothing and you should just be happy with what you've got.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I love Adebayor. He is a top striker, no doubt.

Problem is he needs to feel like he is loved. He's very insecure. And when he has problems, he brings them on the pitch with him.

I will always mark for his celebration when he scored against Arsenal. Was awe inspiring.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i disagree that it means "nothing" in all honesty. to qualify to be a big club you have to have a history, and history is what defines a club for me. it's why ajax still have that mystique about them after all these years. they are an elite club because of their history.

edit: @joel, i was ready to fucking tear ade apart that day. i do look back on it a bit more favourably as it did show passion, and i'm all for that in the game. still an absolute fucking dickhead though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

all clubs have a history though. to say a club has no history is something i take major issue with. as soon as the club is founded, its history begins. some clubs have done more in their history, but when something that happened 30 years ago is used in the current as a reason for something, it just feels redundant. all clubs should be proud of their history. it's what makes them who they are.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Having a history is different to being a top team at the present and winning trophies. You can say that Barcelona are the greatest club today, but Real Madrid are still the greatest club in the history of Spanish Football.

Ade-bro is an idiot. He is an amazing goal poacher but leaving Arsenal was an idiotic move. He hasn't settled particularly well in any of the clubs since then. He wanted Madrid but Mourinho already has better.

Considering the Theo discussion going on, he is a very strategic player to have. I think he is most lethal when brought in after 65 minutes when defenders begin to tire and with his pace, he can wreck havoc.

I wouldn't be surprised if Mancini bid for RVP and even Wilshere once he is fit next season. City is going to buy them all, if they can. I hope RVP stays with us and ends his career as a Gunner though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

of course all clubs have a history but to qualify to be a big club, in my eyes you have to have had success across the decades since the club was founded, have a large following, have historic players, historic moments etc.

all clubs should be proud of their history and i haven't said that any club doesn't have a history at all, as all clubs have. i should have phrased what i meant more clearly by "history" as in the above points etc.

i think things that have happened are still relevant today, if we discarded the previous 30 years liverpool wouldn't be the club they are today, they would still be a very big club but not the mammoth that they are today. as you say, it makes a club who they are.


on theo, we should keep him imo. one of the more dispensable players who could leave but still very effective nonetheless, and is improving season upon season, without notice really. he can be effective in different roles at different times. very good player to have in the squad and lets not act like another top club would take him on, as they would be. 

i highly doubt wilshere will leave for another 3 years. signed a bumper new deal last year and wenger will make him a large part of our plans for the future.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Bananas said:


> Why do you want Walcott gone Mikey? He ain't the greatest player around, and he may not have lived up to some people's expectations. However I think he's a very useful player to have. The guy isn't without his flaws, but he's still a useful and versatile player to have. If a very good offer were to come in, obviously we'd have to consider it, but I do think Walcott gets a hard wrap sometimes. I think he gets over scrutinised because of the level of fame he had from such an early age.


It's not so much that I want him gone, as it is that I think he won't resign a new contract. I think he's next to leave. For whatever reason that may be. A change of scenery, unhappy with his position play (we do keep hearing about how he wants to be used centrally). 

If he resigned, I'd be cool with that. I think he's better than credited for. But if he walks, I'll accept it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

tbf to arsenal, walcott missed two golden opportunities down the middle against bolton that could have finished them off. if he wants to really prove to wenger that he deserves that chance then he needs to bury those opportunities. although, in favour of walcott whenever he drifts in the middle he usually gets in goal scoring opportunites or makes a key pass, so i, personally thinks he deserves a chance there. if he leaves, i think chelsea will be his destination.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

lol we're not getting rvp or wilshere


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

what about denilson kiz?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

an improvement over barry


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i'd rather have fucking 19 year old coquelin playing who has played about 2 times for us than barry. legit.

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2914/champions-league/2011/09/29/2687754/manchester-city-boss-roberto-mancini-unleashed-verbal-tirade

oh my god, in tears laughing at this jornalism. why the fuck would he say the same thing to two people? FUCK OFF BACK TO BOSNIA.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> i'd rather have fucking 19 year old coquelin playing who has played about 2 times for us than barry. legit.
> 
> http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2914/champions-league/2011/09/29/2687754/manchester-city-boss-roberto-mancini-unleashed-verbal-tirade
> 
> oh my god, in tears laughing at this jornalism. why the fuck would he say the same thing to two people? FUCK OFF BACK TO BOSNIA.


Kind of sums your intelligence, or lack thereof up then.

Barry may not be to the standard of two years ago, but he's still a good player and better than a 19 year old flavour of the month who will soon disappear into the darkest depths where Denilson and Carlos Vela will welcome him with open arms.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I've seen Coquelin play a couple of times, and he's already far more capable of picking out a pass than Barry.

The worst thing about Barry is how he actually gets involved in play. It's not like Downing who's completely anonymous and therefore at least doesn't make too many errors, or Glen Johnson who can't defend at all but is at least okay at going forward.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i'm not surprised you are supporting barry since you thought the side he played in a few months/weeks back played "great attacking football". (england)

if you actually watched him this season you would have seen how much of an utter liability he is, paticularly in the games against Napoli and Munich which may cost them dearly come the end of the groups.

coquelin played a lot last year for lorient and he can actually build from the back rather than pass it back and put pressure on the defence ala barry. his performance alone against united in the first half is better than most of the shite barry has put out this year, bar the odd half where he has been OK.

oh, and how is he the "flavour of the month"? other youngsters get far more attention. far from the finished product but already looks capable of a good performance, and has been touted for a while here. and denilson was never really a 'prospect' he just played a lot in 08/09 due to injuries to other players etc. and he looked capable but was never going to be good enough to be a permanent starter.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10254883-post526.html 8*D

When was the last time England played great attacking football? 1-5?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Liverpool and Man Utd have both spent nearly half a billion on transfers since 2000. Are their fans glory hunters too?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

They can be if they buy the special GH edition for just £49.99!


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*










I win?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> Liverpool and Man Utd have both spent nearly half a billion on transfers since 2000. Are their fans glory hunters too?


Surely it's based on the increase of Chelsea and City fans since the teams reached that next level of success, with the help of huge influxes of money those owners put into the club. Has nothing to do with transer fees? Maybe I'm missing a joke.

EDIT: http://news.sportsseoul.com/read/entertain/973850.htm

WTF is this shit :lmao


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Surely it's based on the increase of Chelsea and City fans since the teams reached that next level of success, with the help of huge influxes of money those owners put into the club. Has nothing to do with transer fees? Maybe I'm missing a joke.


Man Utd and Liverpool both spend huge amounts of money also to be successful, it's just Chelsea and City have done it more recently. You can't tell me the history and success of those two clubs (Liverpool and MUFC) isn't the main reason why most of their fans are attracted to them in the first place, especially those not from Liverpool or Manchester. They both sustain this success (well, Man Utd do at least) by spending tons of money. Also, both Chelsea and City had big followings before they were into money, City were still getting a huge amount of fans when they were in the third tier, and it's always been a long running joke that most Mancunians are City fans anyway.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Heskey for England player-manager.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> Man Utd and Liverpool both spend huge amounts of money also to be successful, it's just Chelsea and City have done it more recently. You can't tell me the history and success of those two clubs (Liverpool and MUFC) isn't the main reason why most of their fans are attracted to them in the first place, especially those not from Liverpool or Manchester. They both sustain this success (well, Man Utd do at least) by spending tons of money. Also, both Chelsea and City had big followings before they were into money, City were still getting a huge amount of fans when they were in the third tier, and it's always been a long running joke that most Mancunians are City fans anyway.


Yeah but it's a joke photoshopped cover? Stoke have glory hunting fans that have started going to games after they got promoted and started doing well, it's all relative. Those two clubs have had the biggest influx of fans and it's mostly because of the two men on the cover, that's the punchline, right?

Everything you've said is spot on btw (EDIT: especially the city is blue thing being a joke 8*D), just think it's a bit deep for the joke.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> I love Adebayor. He is a top striker, no doubt.
> 
> Problem is he needs to feel like he is the centre of attention. He's very insecure. And when he has problems, he brings them on the pitch with him to the detriment of the team.
> 
> I will always mark for his celebration when he scored against Arsenal. Was cunt-ish in the extreme.


Fixed .


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> Liverpool and Man Utd have both spent nearly half a billion on transfers since 2000. Are their fans glory hunters too?


pretty startling statistic. funny thing is liverpool have more or less fuck all to show for it apart from a Champions League in a sea of mediocrity for their standards.



Seb said:


> I win?


:lmao


oh, and i legit thought hams was rawlin for a second.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Liverpool were at just over 400 million up until 2010, throw in Carroll, Adam, Downing, Suarez, Henderson and they must be at about 550 million since 2000 now.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> pretty startling statistic. funny thing is liverpool have more or less fuck all to show for it apart from a Champions League in a sea of mediocrity for their standards.


It's a great feeling to win the Champions League though, totally worth it. You'd know that being an Arsenal fan.

Oh wait.....


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Shit load of money but until 2008/09 it was arguably worth it. Even with the fact that we didn't win a trophy for 06/07 & 07/08 we still got Champo league football and almost won the league so yeah.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Exactly. You take European nights for granted until you don't have them. We had more great CL wins under Rafa than many clubs have in their entire history. Premier League is the only major trophy we haven't won since 2000.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

On your big club debate 

History is important but whats more important is being a threat now. Having 18 league titles doesnt mean shit when you come 5th

much like Arsene Wenger being Arsenals most succesful manager doesnt mean shit when he's not won anything for nearly half his time at the club and takes up to dizzy heights of getting shat on 8-2 gives us an average unbalanced squad and has fans thinking wins over midtable sides like Bolton are 'success'


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

8*D Bramble has been banned from the training ground as well, the joys of being Bramble now 8*D.

What a cunt though :side: always knew he was a bit dodgy to be fair.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



MMN said:


> It's a great feeling to win the Champions League though, totally worth it. You'd know that being an Arsenal fan.
> 
> Oh wait.....


yeah, really worth putting the club at risk spending all that cash for one big trophy.



MMN said:


> Exactly. You take European nights for granted until you don't have them. We had more great CL wins under Rafa than many clubs have in their entire history. Premier League is the only major trophy we haven't won since 2000.


absolute bollocks. arsenal have never even won it and have had our fair share of great moments. winning at the bernabeu, the first british club to do so. we beat milan at the san siro, the first british team to do so. having the record for most consecutive matches with clean sheets in champions league history, 10 matches. add to that the 5-1 against inter in the san siro, the whole 05-06 run to the final and beating Barcelona at home to name just a small fraction of things. and that's just arsenal, a team who has never even won it, so i'm sure most other clubs have bigger accomplishments in their whole history than rafa's relatively in comparison short reign.

oh and for all that investment it's laughable you have never won the premier league.



JakeC_91 said:


> 8*D Bramble has been banned from the training ground as well, the joys of being Bramble now 8*D.
> 
> What a cunt though :side: always knew he was a bit dodgy to be fair.


TITUS.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



JakeC_91 said:


> 8*D Bramble has been banned from the training ground as well, the joys of being Bramble now 8*D.
> 
> What a cunt though :side: always knew he was a bit dodgy to be fair.


He was a hero in your sig for quite a while, just sayin'.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Magsimus said:


> He was a hero in your sig for quite a while, just sayin'.


:side: ssssh Mags, that was a dream........


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> yeah, really worth putting the club at risk spending all that cash for one big trophy.
> 
> 
> 
> absolute bollocks. arsenal have never even won it and have had our fair share of great moments. winning at the bernabeu, the first british club to do so. we beat milan at the san siro, the first british team to do so. having the record for most consecutive matches with clean sheets in champions league history, 10 matches. add to that the 5-1 against inter in the san siro, the whole 05-06 run to the final and beating Barcelona at home to name just a small fraction of things. and that's just arsenal, a team who has never even won it, so i'm sure most other clubs have bigger accomplishments in their whole history than rafa's relatively in comparison short reign.
> 
> *oh and for all that investment it's laughable you have never won the premier league.*
> 
> 
> 
> TITUS.


Meh

2 Champo League Finals (1 win)
2 FA Cup wins 
3 League cups finals (2 wins)
1 Uefa Cup 
1 Super Cup

Plus

7 times in the Champions league & only once not qualified for Europe at all 
2 place finish twice
Shit load of memories

Again up till 2008/09 the investment was hardly horrendous for what we achieved.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> I don't get what you are saying.


I'm saying that it's a useless argument.


Razor King said:


> @Evo The big club claim may bother you, but that's how it is.


More so I just think it's stupid.

I have no problem with who's a bigger club and who's not and whatever opinions and history and what have you... I'm talking about when it's actually entered into football discussion. Like pre-season, for example: "LOL, you won't finish above us, we're the bigger club," or just after the season has ended: "Enjoy your Premier League win, we're still the bigger club," or during the season: "We're going to win this game because we're the bigger club" or something along those lines. It's just one of the most senseless things I've ever seen.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Evo said:


> I'm saying that it's a useless argument.
> 
> More so I just think it's stupid.
> 
> I have no problem with who's a bigger club and who's not and whatever opinions and history and what have you... I'm talking about when it's actually entered into football discussion. Like pre-season, for example: "LOL, you won't finish above us, we're the bigger club," or just after the season has ended: "Enjoy your Premier League win, we're still the bigger club," or during the season: "We're going to win this game because we're the bigger club" or something along those lines. It's just one of the most senseless things I've ever seen.


Yes, the excuse is pathetic. ManU may have been winning since the inception of the Premier League but up until 2008 season, Liverpool fans claimed that they are still the biggest club in England. Even then, they may have been, but it slowly started dying down after the double in 2008. It's a fact but it shouldn't be used as an excuse.

Like, I wouldn't brag about us being the biggest club in the capital because we haven't done anything worthwhile since 2006 (CL Final). I'd rather have us winning trophies regularly.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I have no appetite and feel like I'm about to blow chunks.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Tbh EFC if we continue to play the way we are you only have to worry about containing us for the first 45 minutes because it seems in the 2nd half apart from at Arsenal, Exeter & Bolton we have fallen asleep by the 2nd half.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fulham are average and QPR are meh, so I never get this local derby day feeling


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Perhaps, just perhaps, we could get more than a draw at home to Wigan.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

De Hey-a
De Gay-a
De Gay

Not looking for the correct pronunciation (I believe it is the top one), just wondering how you guys pronounce it?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Hopefully Everton show some balls today and ditch the 4-6-0 formation they used against City.
Still can't see them getting anything from this game.
Everton 0-3 Liverpool, Suarez with a couple.

De Gay/De Gaya.

It annoys when commentators say "De Haya" especially when do that weird throat noise with it. It's probably technically right but......stop it.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I call him De Hay-a. One of my friends calls him De Gay and it really frustrates me, for some unknown reason.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

does anyone know the everton team? im watching the game with a blueshite and wana know their team


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I pronounce it as De-Heya as I thought that was the correct way you say his name. 

My Step-Dad is an Everton supporter but he's at work unfortunately until 3pm so he has to rely on the Sky Sports stream to watch it at work. I predicted Everton to win it narrowly but I could easily see Liverpool taking a point or even getting the win, if they perform. It all depends on whether Everton line up looking for the three points and if Liverpool play to their high standards and not drift off like they have done in recent games.

Still, I'm going with a 2-1 win to Everton.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Howard, Hibbert, Baines, Jagielka, Distin, Rodwell, Fellaini, Osman, Coleman, Cahill, Saha.

Reina, Kelly, Carragher, Skrtel, Enrique, Lucas, Adam, Kuyt, Downing, Suarez, Carroll

fun fact. since jan, liverpool have spent 116 million. everton? 215k.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Nice Line up. Even David Moyes was complaining about the financial differences between the two teams.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Come on Everton, lets have it.

Waiting to see if HBA starts today, probably shouldn't change a winning team though. No-one deserves to be dropped.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Magsimus said:


> Come on Everton, lets have it.
> 
> Waiting to see if HBA starts today, probably shouldn't change a winning team though. No-one deserves to be dropped.


We didn't change a winning team on Monday and look how we did 8*D HBA is a gem for you though and the longer he doesn't play the better, from my slightly biased point of view.

As for today, I'll probably take a point. WOY is a good manager and West Brom are a fairly solid team. We need Bardsley back more than ever with Titus fucking up but he's still got two games left on his ban. As for the team I'm not even sure how we'll play, apparently Sess and Elmo might get dropped though, so I assume Ji or Wickham will partner Bendtner and then we'll bring either Colback or Cattermole in the midfield, pushing Vaughan out right. Either way its my first game in about month so at least that much is good


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Nothing but a win.

Bellamy to fuck shit up (if he gets used)


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Nice Line up. Even David Moyes was complaining about the financial differences between the two teams.


Getting the excuses in early, not good.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Saha to tear Liverpool apart.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Opening 5 minutes or so have been physical as hell.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

If Suarez had directed that header anywhere else it'd be 1-0 Liverpool.

Sylvan Distin with the tricks!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Who is Yagielka? I'm gonna have to mute the sound if they keep saying that.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Straight red for Rodwell. Waiting for replays.

edit: Not two footed, he got the ball and Suarez is a bit of a diving prick there.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao Rodwell.

Edit

50/50. Wasnt THAT bad. but you can't go in like that, Especially right in front of the ref. Shouldnt have got sent off though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Stupid decision. Wasn't double footed. Got the ball before Suarez was there...

Ridiculous.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Pathetic. By Suarez and the ref.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Martin Atkinson showing why he's one of the most moronic referee's in football.

Poor Rodwell, didn't deserve a red.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Rodwell's studs went nowhere near Suarez, they planted into the ground. Rodwell's shin made contact with Suarez. That red will be overturned on appeal.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

GTFO Martin Atkinson.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

awful red card. rodwell has every right to be fuming


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

From Atkinsons angle it probably seemed like Studs went in. Was a risk going two footed and was harsh to get sent off. Guess the lucky thing for Everton is that he probably will get it overturned and be ready for the next game.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> De Hey-a
> De Gay-a
> De Gay
> 
> Not looking for the correct pronunciation (I believe it is the top one), just wondering how you guys pronounce it?


It's de Hey-a. That's how i've heard Spanish managers, journalists and pundits pronounce it for the past couple of years. So yah, that's how I pronounce it.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Penalty. What a fucking idiotic challenge from Jagielka.

edit: fantastic save


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Penalty. Suarez again involved.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Well done, Tim .


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

ffs.......


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao suarez the diver


----------



## Shock

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Kuyt. What a troll.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> :lmao suarez the diver


Someone give this man an oscar

What a shot from Adam. Shame it never went in.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Good penalty save from Tim Howard and that's another penalty missed/saved in the Premier League.

Adam had a great shot at the end there to end a fun first half for the neutrals. It's a shame that's somewhat ruined due to the stupid decision in sending Rodwell off.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

The Rodwell red card wasn't even a foul :lmao Studs aren't up, Suarez goes over his knee, and Rodwell wins the ball.

If anything, Suarez should get a yellow card for playacting.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Just noticed Suarez went down for that penalty like someone in the Fifa 12 impact system.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wow, i usually like suarez but that was a real dickish thing to do. bastard


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Refs fucked the game up.

We should be up ffs.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

United team to play Norwich



> Lindegaard, Valencia, Jones, Evans, Evra, Nani, Fletcher, Anderson, Park, Rooney, Hernandez -
> 
> SUBS: de Gea, Ferdinand, Carrick, Giggs, Owen, Welbeck, Berbatov.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Should get the 3 points but I feel sorry for De Gea, guy deserved to get a clean sheet and I feel this could have been the game to get it.

I hope Jones/Evans are on top form today as we all know what happened against Chelsea, where they could have easily got a few goals as our defence fell asleep. However, Norwich isn't Chelsea but still, be nice to maintain a clean sheet.

I hope to see Hernandez and Rooney on the scoresheet.

*Edit:* Poor Everton.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Worth every penny.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

CARROLL!!!!! 

Finally


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*










top crosser.

2010/11 stats.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

^ 5% lower than Aaron "No final delivery" Lennon (who had a bad season last year) :lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'm liking the look of Drenthe, good control when he has the ball, has pace and is a good passer of the ball. He just needs to make the right decision at times. Be a good signing if Everton manage to keep him permanently as I can't see Real Madrid using him in the nearby future.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Horrible defending from Distan 

2 - 0 thank fuck.

Edit

Agreed about Drenthe. I think him going to Everton would suit everyone. With all the stars Madrid have I doubt they will miss him much and Everton could get a great player for free. Everybody wins.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Liverpool with the second goal and now they have surely secured the 3 points. Distin with some poor defending after Baines did well to win the ball from Suarez. Good goal from Suarez who was quick to react from the mistake.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

big andy scored mark out moment.... 2-0 should be game over.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

both goals have come from terrible defending really


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

WoopWoopWoop!

3 points.

Cmon NORWICH.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I wish they were showing the United/Norwich game on TV as I really think United will bounce back after their poor performance against Basel on Tuesday night. I'll watch either Sky Sports News or Football Focus to find out the score. 

2-0 to Liverpool. Good game but it could have been different if Everton had 11 men on the pitch as they did start off brightly. Well done Martin Atkinson, you've officially gone from a moron to an imbecile.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Not the most impressive off matches but fuck it a win is a win. Another 3 points in the bag so can't complain too much. Also nice to see Carroll scoring. Hopefully it gives him a bit more confidence.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

It could've been more if we scored the pen and Adams shot went in.

We have to take our chances.

United 3-1 is my prediction.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> :lmao suarez the diver


That prick is quickly becoming the next Ronaldo, cheating bloody cunt.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Urgh, Football Focus are going through the United/Norwich team and what a surprise, speculation over De Gea dropping to the bench after getting _"much criticism"_. De Gea has been much better in the last few games and was our maain highlight in the Stoke game so why would we drop him after a solid performance? Anders deserves a start after his great game against Basel but all this De Gea debacle is getting a bit tiresome now.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Bent's back. I expect us to take this comfortably.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wow, 2-0 to West Brom vs Sunderland in about 6 mins.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Surely Steve Bruce will be the first managerial sacking of the season.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Cheer up Stevie Bruceeee.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

nice start for west brom.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wor Demba


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

hoilett is a jet.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

United have been poor thus far and haven't really created any chances. They're wondering if Rooney is having trouble with a groin injury, I hope that isn't the case.

*Edit:* Anderson has been careless thus far in midfield, when we are on the attack he keeps giving it away.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

oh joy, aguero injured. coming off for nasri. fuck


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Sunderland 2-2 WBA, mad!


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Bendtner!!!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

United have been poor and predictable in possession. All it has been for 25+ minutes is we control possession, go for the goal and lose it easily and Norwich counter attack unsuccessfully. Anderson is giving the ball away too much and Rooney and Hernandez just haven't been in it. Pick it up United!

*Edit:* Urgh and we give it away again. I really thought United would be in top form but so far, it has been unimpressive. Even the fans are getting aggravated.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Le Tissier :lmao

"The big news though is that Nasri was asked to come on for Aguero - and he agreed!"

edit: GABBY. or as Kamara called him, GOBBY.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Jonas! 2-0, great goal.

We look good, Wolves poor in defence.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Coming towards the end of half time and United have been poor and I hate saying that. We haven't had much to do in defence but our attacking play has been rubbish and uncreative. We charge forward and then we just lose it. We haven't even tested the keeper, which is very unlike United. The fans are already getting restless with United as am I. Rooney and Hernandez have hardly been utilized and Anderson has been dreadful. Even Nani hasn't been a threat on the right wing and has given it away at times. We've been absolutely careless in midfield.

Disappointing and I hope this changes in the second half.

*Edit* My stream is a couple of minutes behind but first half of United/Norwich has ended. Even the reporters on Football Focus are saying how boring the first half was and I concur. United have not been creative in their attack and I'm very annoyed right now. We don't even look like we're going to get a goal right now and hopefully Sir Alex gives them a good kick up the ass and tells them to pick it up in the second half.

Some players have been absolutely poor (Anderson, Nani, Evra, etc.) We need to really pick it up in the second half and maybe make a substitution.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Safe to say that Anderson's good form has finished for another couple of months.

Also, Evra's final ball makes Aaron Lennon's look like David Beckham.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

9 shots, 5 off target, 57% posession. blackburn have defended really well and we havent been able to respond to that well. i expect tactics to change after the break for a faster attacking style as we're allowing rovers to get behind the ball. some men in the box when we cross it would be nice, lescott and balotelli aren't going to beat about 6 rovers players.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

watching the final 20 minutes of the only match in doubt ... Sunderland vs WBA.

And it's not pretty. Kinda sloppy, tbh.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

balotelli has been man of the match. absolute stellar match with a much better attitude. no pissyness, getting back and helping defend. top signs.

hopefully he's realised this is his chance to shine, and also that crap will not be tolerated.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Thank fuck for that, 2-0, Welbeck. Should be game over now.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Sack Kean now ffs:cuss:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

who would you want as coach nige


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

does kean do anything on the sidelines, or just stand there arms folded


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



King Kenny said:


> who would you want as coach nige


I don't know if he'd take it but Mark Hughes.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

steve kean masterclassed arsenal 8*D


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



King Kenny said:


> steve kean masterclassed arsenal 8*D


Doesn't take much though does it?

At least the accumulator's have gone well today though. If only I'd put them both together. Saying that I don't know if Leeds & Rangers have finished yet.

*Edit:* They have. At least there's some good news. Bloody Newcastle need to stop giving away late consolation goals. Two bloody clean sheets that's cost my dream team again!


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> Liverpool boss Kenny Dalglish says he "didn't see" Jack Rodwell's challenge on Luis Suarez which led to an early red card for the Everton midfielder in the Merseyside derby.
> 
> Dalglish admits it was an even game up until the red card, which a fuming Everton boss David Moyes said was "wrong."
> 
> But Dalglish was pleased with the professionalism shown by his side as they took advantage of their extra man to win 2-0 thanks to goals from Andy Carroll and Luis Suarez.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/15138467.stm

"I was not in a position to see it"


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

taking the piss :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Rooney could of had 2-3 goals in the last 20 minutes, bit annoying as he is my FF captain, one chance he was 1 on 1 and still tries to chip the keeper

Defence was poor today, only really jones out of the back 4 didnt make any mistakes.

Welbeck has again shown why Fergie has a difficult decision about who should be partnering Rooney up front.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Newcastle getting their shit together is very interesting indeed. They were fortunate today with ref decisions against Wolves, but winning at Molineux, which is one of the noisiest grounds in the league, is impressive no matter how you do it. Newcastle are a big club with a huge local fanbase, so it's not inconceivable that if they keep on their current trajectory that they could get right up among the European places again, and starting mounting challenges for the 4th Champions League spot once more.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Impressed with Norwich today as they we're well structured. Unfortunate not to get a goal or two. United didn't look very impressive in all honesty but they somehow always clinch the 3 points.

Newcastle going for C/League position. lol


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I managed to watch the entire first half of the United/Norwich game on a stream and like I mentioned, I was very disappointed with United, who just weren't playing the flowing, fast paced football that we've all been accustomed to this season. It was slow, careless and sloppy at times and that wasn't a good sign. I had to turn off my stream by half time and follow the action on Football Focus. Again, we sounded very sloppy at times, giving the ball away and Norwich seemed to have garnered a lot of chances but were unfortunate not to score. In typical United fashion, we manage to score twice and obtain the 3 points. Still, I'm disappointed in United's performance and will have to see how they did in the second half on Match of the Day to get a better overview of how they actually did.

They better step it up for the Liverpool encounter.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

United were pretty bad today more giant holes in our defence than a porn star convention, our cm's never fucking track back or follow runners it's fucking shocking, people talk like we need a sneijder or hamsik type, we don't we need a combative midfielder like de rossi or like fletcher use to be.
I fear for us defensivly against city and even pool especially at anfield, everton won't be an easy game either tough october to come.

Martin atkinson proving once again to be a scumbag, worst ref ever.

Great challenge by rodwell. Suarez just doing what suarez does the diving robot, i'd gladly karl henry him but with more damage.


Ohh and the international break can fuckoff again, only plus is that some players come back from injury and stay fit.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



WWE_TNA said:


> United were pretty bad today more giant holes in our defence than a porn star convention, our cm's never fucking track back or follow runners it's fucking shocking, people talk like we need a sneijder or hamsik type, we don't we need a combative midfielder like de rossi or like fletcher use to be.
> I fear for us defensivly against city and even pool especially at anfield, everton won't be an easy game either tough october to come.



i wouldnt mind seeing jones pushed up to midfield to see how he does, he played there a bit for blackburn


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

We were so comfortable first half but it fell apart a bit in the last 25 minutes. Can't argue with 3rd, especially since we were supposed to fail this season


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> i wouldnt mind seeing jones pushed up to midfield to see how he does, he played there a bit for blackburn


If fergie switches to 4-5-1 and vidic and smalling are back i'd like to see him in the holding role with ando/fletch/Giggs and clev in front of him.

Never touched on it but giggs was class again really good impact sub.

Also is young injured? or just rested.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Interesting game to say the least today, but I said I'd have took a point and I stand by that, even though we could and should have won really.
Some pro's and con's:

*Cons*
1. Michael Turner. If not for the awful touch for the second goal and being outpaced easily by Long, but for his generally lethargic tracking back, tackling, aerial ability etc. If not for Wes Brown then the game would have been over a lot quicker.
2. Both West Brom goals. I didn't even see the finish for the first but the fact we allowed a free header in our box 3 minutes into the game was ridiculous, and then to give away possession straight from the kick off and allow them to score is just unforgivable, if we do this against Arsenal in a couple weeks then it'll be a massacre.
3. Long Balls. We tried this way too much and have done for a while now, and it gets us nowhere mostly, expecially hoofing it from the centre backs. The one defender capable of doing it well was O'Shea, and even then he cocked it up half of the time.


*Pros*
1. NICKLAS FUCKING BENDTNER. Absolutely fantastic game from him today, won practically every ball sent to him, held it up with ease, set up players, gave clever flick ons to the likes of Sess and Gardner and essentially everything good we did stemmed from him at some point. Fully deserved his goal and assist if not more. The fact we have to go to Arsenal without him is terrible. He's earned a place in my avy once I can be arsed to find a good enough picture of him to "Listen, Fuckhead"
2. The comeback. Something that I haven't seen from a Sunderland side in a long time, especially from two goals down. Did really well to get back into the game given how bad the crowd were on their backs and when we started playing along the ground then we played some of the best football I've seen from us. Shame we couldn't capatlise on our dominance, especially for the first 20 minutes of the second half where we played them off the park and they resorted to kicking out at us.
3. Players stepping up/gelling. Sessegnon, Elmo and Cattermole got their fingers out finally and put on good displays, and the new lads are looking better each game. Richardson/Larsson have a very good chemistry and both are capable of tracking back and getting a foot in when the other is forward, which was great to see and makes me wonder if Bardsley coming in at right back and leaving Richardson wouldn't be terrible, especially since it would make Turner be benched. Gardner too looked good with some dangerous runs and good passes/shots. Only thing is he was knackered by 80 minutes and had to be taken off.
4. Passing along the ground. We did this a lot after about 20 minutes when the team realised long balls did nothing and then suddenly every thing clicked, with Sessegnon making good runs and being dangerous, Bendtner holding the ball up and the two wingers making great runs to space to get crosses in.. Gardner showed some good passing ability also and Cattermole was tenacious without being too over the top and looking like he was going to get sent off, which is something I haven't seen from him since his first 3/4 months at the club.

Overall it wasn't the worst that could have happened and I think the team showed a lot of potential, despite the first ten or so minutes. I'd say we should have won and we only have ourselves to blame we came away with only a point. For now I don't want Bruce out and would say we wait till the Villa game at the end of the month. Arsenal after the international break is a write off without Bendtner though, so the 2 games after that are what will decide Bruce's fate in my opinion.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> Impressed with Norwich today as they we're well structured. Unfortunate not to get a goal or two. United didn't look very impressive in all honesty but they somehow always clinch the 3 points.
> 
> *Newcastle going for C/League position. lol*


This post reeks of someone who never watched football before 2006. Newcastle are one of the biggest team in England. From about 1993 all the way through to 2003, Newcastle were arguably more competitive than Liverpool. Jog on.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



WWE_TNA said:


> If fergie switches to 4-5-1 and vidic and smalling are back i'd like to see him in the holding role with ando/fletch/Giggs and clev in front of him.
> 
> Never touched on it but giggs was class again really good impact sub.
> 
> *Also is young injured? or just rested.*


yeah fergie said in his interview that he had a slight knock but he think he might be fit for england next friday


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Evo said:


> I'm saying that it's a useless argument.
> 
> More so I just think it's stupid.
> 
> I have no problem with who's a bigger club and who's not and whatever opinions and history and what have you... I'm talking about when it's actually entered into football discussion. Like pre-season, for example: "LOL, you won't finish above us, we're the bigger club," or just after the season has ended: "Enjoy your Premier League win, we're still the bigger club," or during the season: "We're going to win this game because we're the bigger club" or something along those lines. It's just one of the most senseless things I've ever seen.


whoever said someone will finish above someone else because they are the bigger club is dumb. i've never even heard someone say it unless i've missed something.



united_07 said:


> :lmao suarez the diver


that's fucking awful.



Nige™;10389758 said:


> Doesn't take much though does it?


well yeah, really it does. kean isn't very good at all but better than who the would be candidates are, and there aren't very many who would waste their time with you with the current owners. hands were tied in the market. although you're probably one of those who wanted him out, then laughed at kean getting sacked after beating arsenal then now wanting him out, after losing to city who have sweeped most sides away this season. 

you can sack kean for being an average manager but who will you bring in that could save you from a relegation battle? hardly anyone.

the quality of kean isn't mid-table quality, and if we're talking about just him then sacking him is absolutely the right choice but you need someone to come in, which is the struggle. you are also missing key players too at the minute, and need to let players from youth gel in and dann at the back. give him 5 more matches and see if a result comes.

also, :lmao at the state on the blackburn fans shouting "you're getting sacked in the morning", all looking like the cast of shameless.


----------



## Jordo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fucking great win by Liverpool today

Horrible evertonians reckless and dirty totally unsporting


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

got a feeling tomorrow is going to be an absolute cracker. looks like song will be at centre back with frimpong in midfield. walcott and gervinho look like they will be fit. our defence can be got at but so can theirs. i think there will be quite a few goals in it. dare i say another classic?

still the biggest derby in england for me, the passion, the stakes, the history.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

how big a hypocrite is Dalgleish, few weeks ago he spent his whole post match interview complaining about the ref, but when asked today about the ref on MOTD he has a go at the interviewer saying that they should be speaking about the football


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> how big a hypocrite is Dalgleish, few weeks ago he spent his whole post match interview complaining about the ref, but when asked today about the ref on MOTD he has a go at the interviewer saying that they should be speaking about the football


:lmao if Liverpool win, you should talk about how good they were, lose and it should be about the ref. Seems that he's caught whatever it is that stopped Wenger seeing things happen during the game, too 8*D

Seriously, what an atrocious decision that was. It was one footed, studs down, other leg tucked under, got the ball clearly before Suarez was there and barely touched him. At worst you can say he followed through with the knee, and maybe a yellow card would be understandable, but it was just a part of the tackle and couldn't be avoided, really. Ref was completely fooled by Suarez despite not being far from it at all. Made every one of his other decisions look a joke, too (that tackle on Adam was much worse, yet would only be a yellow card in most games. obviously completely ignored in this one).

Suarez deserves so much of the stick Nani rightfully gets and more, guys a straight up cheat. A class player, definitely, but a bit of a prick on the pitch ('pulling a Busquets', some would call it).


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

DAT SUAREZ










Poor guy being targeted by thugs.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



haribo said:


> DAT SUAREZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor guy being targeted by thugs.


Star performer right thurr

Is anyone really surprised that Suarez is such a dick on the field? No one remember the World cup when he turned into a goalkeeper and then paraded in front of the ghana fans like a king? Or the fact that before he signed for us he was serving a suspension for apparently biting someone? Dudes a huge asshole as big as guys like Nani, A.Cole, Ronaldo etc... Strange considering when you look at his facebook page the way he writes his statuses and has pictures with his family and such he comes across quite humble

The Ref was a joke though for sure, How Rodwell got sent off for nothing but Hibbert's challenge on Adam this even get a whistle blow is crazy. 

As for Dalgiesh himself he just did what most managers do. Wegner & Sir Alex especially are both exactly the same whereby if a decision goes against them they will bitch all day long but if a decision goes there way they will stay silent as hell about it. Neil Warnock does it also.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao just seen this from suarez as well


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I have never blamed suarez for one second for what he did in the world cup. Everyone wouldve done the same in his position. When the world cup is on the line, you need to make the sacrifice, which he did.

But what he did today, that was just a dickish move


----------



## Dub

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



redeadening said:


> I have never blamed suarez for one second for what he did in the world cup. Everyone wouldve done the same in his position. When the world cup is on the line, you need to make the sacrifice, which he did.
> 
> But what he did today, that was just a dickish move


Its even more sad that Ghana miss the penalty.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



DubC said:


> Its even more sad that Ghana miss the penalty.


Nobody is denying its sad. But youre standing in goal, the ball is coming at you, if it goes in your team is instantly out, he did what any person wouldve done. Thats just how football is.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

haters gonna hate


----------



## Dub

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

DAT OVERBITE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'm amazed suarez hasn't been twatted yet. I'd love to give him a "sunday league challenge"

Dogleish lol what a hypocrite.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'll agree that he does dive and carry on but he isn't the only one.

It's *Dalglish* not _Dalgleish_.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



redeadening said:


> Nobody is denying its sad. But youre standing in goal, the ball is coming at you, if it goes in your team is instantly out, he did what any person wouldve done. Thats just how football is.


Pretty true. Still a shame though since personally cheating is cheating. There is purposly tried to stop the other team from scoring. Against Everton he tried to get Rodwell in trouble. It doesn't help the game when people kinda defend one form of cheating for slate another when in essence both are done to gain an unfair advantage. 

Also lol at people calling Kenny a hypocrite. Especially Man U fans like SAF isn't just as bad :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It was one footed, studs down, other leg tucked under, got the ball clearly before Suarez was there and barely touched him. At worst you can say he followed through with the knee, and *maybe a yellow card would be understandable*, but it was just a part of the tackle and couldn't be avoided, really. Ref was completely fooled by Suarez despite not being far from it at all. Made every one of his other decisions look a joke, too (that tackle on Adam was much worse, yet would only be a yellow card in most games. obviously completely ignored in this one).
> 
> Suarez deserves so much of the stick Nani rightfully gets and more, guys a straight up cheat. A class player, definitely, but a bit of a prick on the pitch ('pulling a Busquets', some would call it).


Moyes said it best, he would be disappointed if a foul had been given. Unreal that he gave a red.
Especially when he was _this_ close....










Atkinson has a habit of making a highlight out of himself in big games though.
The load of injury time for United/City 4-3, Chelsea/United last season, Arsenal/Liverpool this year and Everton/Liverpool.
I think he was the ref who didn't even give a free after De Jong broke Ben Arfa's leg too.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> :lmao just seen this from suarez as well







and this as Ajax captain






You can tell that he is from Uruguay, quite a few videos of dirty tactics on youtube. It sucks when such a good player does shit like this in their career.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Didn't really enjoy the derby. Game was ruined by the atrocious red card call, and we played like shit anyway. Getting the three points + Big Andy scoring (despite the fact that he was MUCH better last week) are the only positives to take out of that.



Silent Alarm said:


> Safe to say that Anderson's good form has finished for another couple of months.
> 
> Also, Evra's final ball makes Aaron Lennon's look like David Beckham.


At least he's been great defensively for the past season or so. :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Suarez is a cunt but he's our cunt. Its still fucking low to compare him to that twat Nani 8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


> Moyes said it best, he would be disappointed if a foul had been given. Unreal that he gave a red.
> Especially when he was _this_ close....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atkinson has a habit of making a highlight out of himself in big games though.
> *The load of injury time for United/City 4-3*, Chelsea/United last season, Arsenal/Liverpool this year and Everton/Liverpool.
> I think he was the ref who didn't even give a free after De Jong broke Ben Arfa's leg too.


To be fair, he was spot on there. You look at what happened during injury time, and he added the right amount on. We needed a strong referee, and we got one 8*D

On that note, he ref'd that Chelsea game, where even Ivanovic admitted they shouldn't have had that penalty, and when he steadfastly refused to send Luiz off for anything. He was also the ref in that match where we lost 1-0 at the Bridge after he awarded that free kick that clearly wasn't. And these are just the big game results I can remember impacting. To be fair on the guy, he's a shocking ref when it comes to terrible calls. No idea how he's still on their list of elite refs in this country, he should be fucking up a pub team's season with his stupid decisions right now.

Feel awful for Everton, completely killed any chance they may have had of making a game of it.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Suarez's cheating at the World Cup knocked out Ghana too.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I can think of a LOT of refs who would've given that penalty at the Bridge last year. It wasn't the hardest challenge but the guy who made it was dumb to do so. It was daring the ref to make the call in all honesty. I'll obviously come off biased, but don't sit here and tell me that none of you wouldn't have been asking for that penalty to be called. I don't think it was so clearly NOT a penalty like everyone seems to try to picture it now.

I've never liked Suarez though and it's because of stuff like this. He's obviously talented but he's quite simply a cheating cunt and it's always the times when you're thinking maybe he's going to fix his reputation that he takes himself right back down again.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

You dislike him because you feel he's a cunt in spite of his skills, Evo? Just interested - do you like BIG MAN?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

it was a clear pen. the red card? no way


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Evo said:


> I can think of a LOT of refs who would've given that penalty at the Bridge last year. It wasn't the hardest challenge but the guy who made it was dumb to do so. It was daring the ref to make the call in all honesty. I'll obviously come off biased, but don't sit here and tell me that none of you wouldn't have been asking for that penalty to be called. I don't think it was so clearly NOT a penalty like everyone seems to try to picture it now.


http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...ovic-admits-referee-martin-atkinson-was-wrong

It's not a penalty IMO but it is tight the first time you see it, and Luiz staying on the pitch was a much worse decision. Just saying it doesn't reflect well on a ref when someone on the beneficial team is saying he's wrong, is my point.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Diving is just a part of the modern game unfortunately. It has got to a point now where if the player is fouled in the box and doesn't go down the ref most likely won't give it.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Diving is just a part of the modern game unfortunately. It has got to a point now where if the player is fouled in the box and doesn't go down the ref most likely won't give it.


There's a difference between going down easily in the box (under a genuine foul) even if it isn't ideal, and reacting like Suarez did to Rodwell making a legitimately good tackle and feeling a slight amount of contact. It's something that needs to be clamped down on. Give Suarez the ban Rodwell would have instead, see if he thinks twice about it next time someone tackles him.

That solution has nothing to do with with upcoming fixtures :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

BIG ANDY scored too anyway and will have his confidence up. He'll tear you apart. :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

how dare you bring John terry into this. Next thing you know, you'll probably say Ashley Cole isnt a great human being


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i take it people didnt see zabaleta's dive in the box against blackburn then :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> BIG ANDY scored too anyway and will have his confidence up. He'll tear you apart. :side:


His goal ratio this year is amazing, I'm sure the league is trembling with fear :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

BIG ANDY scoring against United would be something else.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Magsimus said:


> His goal ratio this year is amazing, I'm sure the league is trembling with fear :side:












He's a man to fear for sure.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Suarez has to play 2 world cup qualifiers in south america leading up to the game, so hopefully might be a bit tired. So Liverpool might have to rely on carroll


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Chelsea are already 1-0 up after a minute and a half. Strurridge with the goal, which was an easy header from a Chelsea corner. Terrible defending from Bolton as no one was marking him.

Nice to see Sturridge not celebrate the goal, it shows how much his time at Bolton meant to him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Real class from Sturridge not celebrating his goal. You dont often see that nowadays.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fantastic team goal right there from Chelsea.

Lampard enjoys scoring at Bolton.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

That was a classy team goal from Chelsea. Mata is brilliant.

Edit: Sturridge gets number three. Howler from the keeper.

Edit again: 4-0, Lampard. Another keeper howler.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Well.....I'm going with 9-0.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Chelsea are bossing this one.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Chelsea are walking it right now; Bolton have been terrible defensively and for that fourth goal, they just allowed Luiz to run right through the midfield without a single challenge on him, which was something you just can't afford to do, especially against a team like Chelsea. Still, poor goalkeeping for both the third and fourth goal.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

getting dat goal difference up


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Frank lampard pulling a flair today

"I'll never retire! WOOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

What the hell is going on with Bolton :lmao. Came in turned the TV on and see them 4 - 0 up. Owen Coyle needs to be careful.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I spend so much time harping on about how this is the best league in the world and then Bolton come and roll this shit out. Embarrassing.

Second goal was well worked, but the space that Lampard had to run into was astonishing.

Happy for Sturridge and Lampard though. Both guys needed these goals.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fuck me Bolton are shit.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Granted Bolton have had it tough so far already facing City, Liverpool, Arsenal, Man U & Chelsea in their opening 7 games but damn didn't think things will be this bad. October gives them a chance though with Wigan, Sunderland & Swansea.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

to be fair having 5 of the 7 matches vs them sides is extremely difficult. 

hopefully they get back on track


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Comeback is on!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

4-1 now. This is like the third game in a row where Chelsea have conceded that sort of goal.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

5-1, brilliant goal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

And people say Lampard doesn't have it anymore and needs to step aside. PSH!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fantastic goal from Chelsea to go 5-1 up. Lampard and Drogba linked well there and Lampard is having a brilliant game right now, proving his doubters wrong. Who'd have thought Lampard was going to get a hattrick today?

On a side note; to me, Mata looks like Lauri Ylonen, the lead singer of the finnish band, The Rasmus.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

meh i'd still say he needs to step aside in the england team


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

there is life in the old dog yet


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

If Lampard continues to play like this though, I wouldn't mind him having a place in the England team. He's shown today he can still go at 33 years of age.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Doesn't matter who plays in the England team, they only flop anyway.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I laughed at Petrov's reaction to that Terry bump then, it was like this:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Foreshadowed said:


> If Lampard continues to play like this though, I wouldn't mind him having a place in the England team. He's shown today he can still go at 33 years of age.


He's been this good for Chelsea for years. Hasn't stopped him under-performing for England.

I agree w/ United_07.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> He's been this good for Chelsea for years. Hasn't stopped him under-performing for England.
> 
> I agree w/ United_07.


Yeah, I agree with that but in the games for Chelsea at the start of this season, I haven't been impressed with Lampard. However, in this game I was, so I wouldn't mind him being given a chance IF he plays like this for England. Maybe I should have phrased my sentence better as I meant to say if he played like this for Chelsea and replicated this performance for England, then I wouldn't him being given a chance with the England team.

However, if he plays how he usually does for England where he under-performs then I wouldn't want him in the team anymore. I agree though as I'd prefer other players to start over him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I feel like today is going to suck. A lot.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Really looking forward to Arsenal/Tottenham. Pretty much my favourite league game of the season (as a neutral fan of course) along with El Clasico.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

If Spurs play like they did against Liverpool, goodbye Arsenal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Mikey Damage said:


> I feel like today is going to suck. A lot.


Have some faith Mikey. Im sure Spurs wont beat you THAT bad :side: 

Really looking forward to this match right here though should be fun as hell.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

spurs just look too good in the midfield really. gervinho/walcott on the wings will probably cause problems for tottenham though


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

33/1 for an Adebayor hat-trick. 

Tempting but that would be too perfect.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Done 2 bets, £10 on Arsenal outright, and a £10 accumulator on Spurs, Real Madrid, Barca, Lille and Marseille, which would win £68.

fingers crossed.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fulham are absolutley destroying QPR


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

lol @ how awful Ramsay is.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Ramsay with a Gareth Barry-esque display of misplaced passes today :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Very nice goal from VDV


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

as good as coquelin has been ... ramsey has been just as awful.

ffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuccccccccccckkkkkkkkk.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Nice finish from Van Der Vaart.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Goddamn I love VDV.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Terrible Defending by Arsenal and great finish by Van de vaart


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Still can't believe Mourinho sold this guy. A real big match performer.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Against the run of play, lovely finish though. 

Mertesacker is hilariously slow and flat-footed.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Mikey Damage said:


> as good as coquelin has been ... *ramsey* has been just as awful.
> 
> ffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuccccccccccckkkkkkkkk.


He's gonna be better than Wilshere :lmao
He's Cesc's natural replacement :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

ramsey and mertesacker have been terrible. parker immense


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Stoke 2-0 down against Swansea. Champions League? You're 'avin a laugh.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Ramsey and Mertesacker fpalm Gervinho should have finished that fantastic pass by RVP


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

what a mess. spurs are clearly a better side.

so many mental lapses.

the backline has been out of position 3 times already leading to great spurs chances.

arteta and ramsey (especially ramsey) are giving the ball away far too often.

walcott is shooting every touch.

ugh. another loss looks like it.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wenger has a net spend of 16 million as Arsenal manager. It's time to treble that in the january window.

Come get Afellay off us.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Coquelin has been immense. Ramsey has gone missing should be taken off for yossi. We should be winning but once again we fail to take chances. VDV handballed it as well and should of been sent off for going into the crowd but thats what you get when you apoint oxygen thieves such as mike dean. Hopefully we tighten up our passing and actually finish a chance or two.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'm glad Spurs are 1-0 up, they've been slightly the better team in the first half with Arsenal being sloppy in midfield and giving the ball away a lot with many misplaced passes. Ramsey in particular has been the worst player for Arsenal thus far. Spurs started off great, drifted off for a bit where they were careless in possession but towards the end, they were solid. Adebayor with a nice pass for VDV to score a sweet looking goal.

Also, Arsenal should have scored from Gervinho.

What do people think - was it a handball by VDV?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Sky are pathetic sometimes. They're trying to argue if VDV should have been sent off for going near the crowd.






Edit: ^^^ That goes for you too, Overrated. No way should VDV be sent off for that. Ridiculous.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Overrated said:


> Coquelin has been immense. Ramsey has gone missing should be taken off for yossi. We should be winning but once again we fail to take chances. VDV handballed it as well and should of been sent off for going into the crowd but thats what you get when you apoint oxygen thieves such as mike dean. Hopefully we tighten up our passing and actually finish a chance or two.


not sure if serious...

get those excuses in order, you blokes are going to need them.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Even by looking at the footage from all angles it's still pretty much impossible to see that it was a handball, and sent off? CMON


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


> Sky are pathetic sometimes. They're trying to argue if VDV should have been sent off for going near the crowd.


I remember when Robben scored and made it 2-1 to us against Sunderland and went to celebrate with the fans - which got him a second yellow and sent off.

I WANT SOME CONSISTENCY, DAMMIT!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao wanting a player to get sent off for celebrating. how sad.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

lol at saying VDV should have been sent off for going near the crowd. GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE MANNN 

Also don't think it was a handball but its really hard to judge from all the angles.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

its a yellow card when you go into the fans  second yellow hes off.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Overrated overreacting a bit methinks.


united_07 said:


> Suarez has to play 2 world cup qualifiers in south america leading up to the game, so hopefully might be a bit tired. So Liverpool might have to rely on carroll


Wouldn't get too excited if I were you. Suarez will mostly be in goal for Uruguay, therefore won't be too tired. 8*D

Chelsea's performance today was just fantastic and it was really nice to see that Lampard performed so well. People have been haggling him a lot on these forums lately, and then there was of course the media haggling AVB for rotating his squad (incredible concept these days, to the media at least), so to score what should've been the winner against Valencia and then put in a hat trick today, I think this speaks in big ways for how well Lampard can still play and how important he still is. Despite all the haggling and despite all the jokes.

That said, looks like we still haven't quite gotten things to click in the way of easy set-piece defending. There's some set pieces where we look just fine and then others, like today, like Man U's offside goal, like Swansea's goal, where we just have to wonder how we let that happen. Hopefully this is something that finally gets fixed after the international break.

On the VDV thing, it's extremely difficult to tell if it was a handball, I agree. And the sent off discussion shouldn't even exist, no way he should be sent off.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

The fuck are you on about? He walked over to the fans, threw his arms up, and moved away after about 2 seconds. They were all hanging over the edge, it's not like he jumped over the advertising boards and threw his shirt into the crowd. Anyone who thinks it's a yellow card for celebrating like that in a big derby game needs a punch in the face.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

His hand brushed off a few of the fans, he didn't go into the fans.

Ramsey, 1-1.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

RAMSEY.

Still shite.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

lol everyone shits on Ramsey then he scores.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Lol. After all the comment, it seemed inevitable that it would be him to score.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

RAMSEY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1-1


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

don't care if he scored, he's been shit the entire game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

misplaced pass into the back of the net


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Tbf everything said was valid, he was gash in the first half. Arsenal looking good going forward now though.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

You just knew Ramsey was going to score after we all pointed out how bad he played in the first half. Still, good team goal to pull Arsenal level.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Carroll, shit all game and scores.
Anderson, shit all game and scores.
Ramsey, shit all game and scores.

Weird.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Adebayor should have scored there. still a good save from Chezzer


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Can't believe Ade didn't bury that.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


> Carroll, shit all game and scores.
> Anderson, shit all game and scores.
> Ramsey, shit all game and scores.
> 
> Weird.


Hm... who's next Mertesacker?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Good save, but should have scored it.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Adebayor should have scored that but still, brilliant save by Szczesny.

I'll chime in with the should VDV have been sent off debate; no way. If he went into the crowd then yes, he would have been in trouble but he didn't. He went near the fans and then stepped away. Although, I do think Bale pulled him away also but still, he didn't go in the crowd. Plus, I think getting a yellow card for going into the crowd is a stupid rule.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

VDV out? Nice.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Goodnight dear Sagna. Dude landed horribly on his ankle and the last thing Arsenal need is another injury


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

DAT JENKINSON!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Jenkinson is going to fuck this up.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

WHAT A GOAL BY WALKER!


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

lolchesney


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Holy shit what a shot from Walker.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

fpalm Defence was all over the place


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

What a fucking goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Ha, Szczesny. Even though he has played well. Still, ha.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Awful from Szczesny


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Bale should have made it 3-1 there.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

DAT ARSENAL DEFENCE


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

lolarsenalsdefence


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

BEST DEFENSIVE UNIT IN THE LEAGUE


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

THE GREATEST DEFENCE IN THE WORLD.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Watching Arsenal really fucking pisses me off. It's the last few seconds of the match, you need a goal, so let's take the corner short. :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

hey arsenal

enjoy your relegation scrap.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Naturally Arsenal fans can expect a nice picture of Kyle Walker in their CP's tonight.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Great game and a fully deserved 3 points for Spurs, who should have scored a few more in the second half and Arsenal continue with their poor defending. Parker was an absolute machine in that match, his workrate was phenomenal


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

our shit back 4 managed to concede 2 less than liverpool 8*D :side: 

Coquelin > Arsenal. Any room on the toon bandwagon? :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

what a mess. the days of playing beautiful football are long gone. that type of style left with Cesc.

we're definitely liverpool from 2009.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I think it becomes clearer and clearer that Arsenal have major problems at this point. As much as I'd love to associate them with "being okay" because they're Arsenal and that alone means that they'll recover and do the usual top 4 finish... something seems different this season.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Why is Denilson still playing for us? Isn't he on loan or something? Wait, it's Ramsey.  I've been saying this for a while; Aaron is slowly evolving into the next Denilson. I'd give him 1 out of 10 and that 1 is just for the goal. Otherwise, he was atrocious. I don't want Aaron starting for us anymore. Benayoan and Arteta should start.

Our two best players were Song and Coquelin and sadly, both play in the same position. We missed Song's presence in the middle today and Song has become way too important for us--to put him as a defender. He was the only one who was splitting the defense open and he was attacking and defending really well. Coquelin is showing immense promise and I hope he turns out to be along lines of Song, Cesc, Wilshere, etc than Ramsey, Denilson, and the likes. I'm sorry but Ramsey is oozing with Denilsonism, at the moment.

Walcott seemed okay at the start and then went to hibernation after that. I think it's time Walcott says hello to the bench too because he seems only good as an impact sub.

Scott Parker was IMMENSE today and it pains me because he could have been a Gunner.

Our defense was horrible and we deserved to lose. The only way to make up is get three points against either City/Chelsea and then draw against the next one.


Edit:

Thank you for the reps.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Arsenal now = Liverpool 2009/Yids (when Juande Ramos got them near relegation.....08 I think).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Meh, not terrible. Szczesny should have done better for the second goal, but Arteta and Ramsey didn't defend at all well, can't put all of the blame on him, considering he made 3 world class saves and wasn't expecting that from Walker.

Tottenham's first goal shouldn't have been allowed IMO, from one angle it's pretty clear it hit his arm so he could control it. 

Pros 
1. Francis fucking Coquelin. Guy was ridiculous in the middle of the park, and stuttered many a Tottenham attack in both halves, glad we played him over Frimpong. Fully expect him and Song to be formiddable in the middle of the park with JW19 ahead of them.
2. Szczesny. Made some top class saves and only made one real error in letting that ball slip from Walker.
3. Alex Song. Kept Adebayor in his pocket and cleared more or less everything that came his way, and was unfortunate for the ball to roll out straight to Walker.

Cons
1. Ramsey. Gave the ball away far too much, although showed some good work ethic and didn't attack at all times which helped to fend Tottenham off. It's really dissapointing as he has showed promise in the past few games of building in stature but fell apart today.
2. Arteta. See Ramsey. Also, his set pieces haven't been that good at all, and haven't been all that good for the past 2 years while he was at Everton, either. 
3. Sagna getting injured. It's going to be a huge blow if he is out for as long as the injury suggested. On his actual performance though, he should have done much better for the first VDV goal, didn't recover quick enough.
4. No organisation at the back. I have said it before and will say it again, it is NOT the personnel at the back but the organisation where we fail.


Gervinho was only one who looked like they could produce something whenever they got on the ball. Missed great opportunity to put us 1 up in the first half. Mertesacker wasn't too bad, cleared and intercepted some key balls although his pace got caught out a few times. Better than Cahill though from as what I seen today from Bolton's game he was embarassing in the first half.

Hardly an unexpected result, and people saying this is the end of everything for us this year need to get real. We conceded 2 against a very, very good Tottenham side and had the chances to win ourselves. I mean come on, Liverpool were shot to pieces and conceded 4.

Tottenham's defending for the Ramsey goal was just as bad as anything from us btw, the way they let the centre back on the flank unmarked was poor.

Oh, and Glen Hoddle is awful as a "pundit".


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I wouldn't describe any of the saves as world class, they were good saves but they were ones that Premiership standard goalkeepers should be making.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wilkins was hilarious during Bolton v Chelsea (unintentionally, of course)

I remember Eagles shot that Cech saved. Wilkins then said "Cech will have hoped to have done better there" the fuck was he supposed to do? Flick it up in the air and do a Wayne Rooney to the Bolton goal in his own box? There were several other moments that were pretty fucking stupid from him.

Really happy for Lamps this week. All we need to do is sort out set pieces then get rid of Kalouless, then we're good


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Stringer, you say Szczesny made top class saves, when they werent anything special, adebayor's chance was finished poorly, but when de Gea made a brilliant save last week you said he should have caught it


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> Hardly an unexpected result, and people saying this is the end of everything for us this year need to get real. We conceded 2 against a very, very good Tottenham side and had the chances to win ourselves. I mean come on, Liverpool were shot to pieces and conceded 4.


To be fair, though, Tottenham didn't play nearly as well as they did against Liverpool. No disrespect intended, but Tottenham were nowhere near their best today. If Tottenham played today like they did against Liverpool, they would've torn you up just the same.

Also, I agree about the saves not being world class. That word gets thrown around WAY too much, and I try to shy away from it as much as possible. Szczęsny made saves that Premier League keepers should be making. If something's world class, it should absolutely be one of the best saves you've seen in a while. Diego Alves' save to keep Torres from scoring last week, that was world class. Szczęsny made good saves, but let's not over-exaggerate.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Absolutly gutted because i had £20 on Spurs to win on the -1 handicap and the stupid yids stopped attacking after the 2nd goal.

Average performance from an average side.

Never looked liked winning. Spurs should be disappointed to only have scored two. You felt that they could have kicked on a gear but never managed to do so.

Kioren Gibbs is shit. Pure and simple. He is not a full back i don;t think he is ever in position. Always left acres of space on the left. How the hell this guy is a premiership footballer ill never know.

Francis Coquelin. - very very annoymous. Barely noticeable in the 1st half. played well for 10 minutes in 2nd half then did nothing again. Stringer is wanking over him but seriously he did fuck all. I can see why he was expelled to RB last season.

Aaron Ramsey - Inconsistant as ever. 

Robin V.Persie - immobile. Uninterested. Let himself be marked out of the game way too easily. very mute aswell. Have a nice time at City in 2012.

Sczezney - this will divide opinion but i dont think he did anything that well today. All his saves were either hit straight at him or like the defoe save were at a very nice height for a keeper and was bread and butter stuff. VDV goal he could do nothing about but positioning for the kyle walker goal was horrendous. Shouldnt be being beaten like that from that far out.

Per Mertesacker - good defender but not the answer to our problems. Wayyy too quiet not helping Song or Gibbs at all by being so quiet. We need a vocal leader back there.

Arsene Wenger - showed what an absolute cock he his refusing to shake hands with Allen. Absolute ass at times. 

Arsenal fans as disgusting as ever - 'should have been you' chant. dont give a fuck that Adebayor left us to go play for a more prosperous club in City that isn't banter it's disgusting hope the fans singing it catch aids.

Same old problems as before and will keep happening all season average players can't be expected to win football matches. Any points we get this season are an achievement and its not good enough. This oh he has potential attitude has to go. 

finishing top 4 is NOT an should never be classed as an achievement.

Not the end of everything as stringer says. We can rebuild looking at the losses only 1 is totally unacceptable (Blackburn) losing to top 4 rivals isn't the end of the world just shows how far off being title contenders our wanker of a tosspot C.E.O/Manager has let us become.

Also Sagna suspected fractured ankle. we're fucked if true. a long jenkinson run in the side could send alot of fans to suicide.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

What top saves did Sczezney make? He made a regulation save at a nice catchable height from Defoe, a save you'd expect any EPL keeper to make. He made a good save off Adebayor 1v1, but frankly Adebayor made a complete hash of it, he had the whole goal to aim at and he put it about 1 yard to Sczezney's left. Then he cocked up for Walker's goal. I can't recall any others.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> Stringer, you say Szczesny made top class saves, when they werent anything special, adebayor's chance was finished poorly, but when de Gea made a brilliant save last week you said he should have caught it


his save from adebayor was brilliant. his save with his knee from VDV was also brilliant. if your average PL keeper would have been saving those like vorm everyone would be loving them. he kept us in the game at times. 

you not saying de gea should have caught that is LOL, absolutely a good save if he actually pushed it out but it could have easily flew through his hands.



Evo said:


> To be fair, though, Tottenham didn't play nearly as well as they did against Liverpool. No disrespect intended, but Tottenham were nowhere near their best today. If Tottenham played today like they did against Liverpool, they would've torn you up just the same.
> 
> Also, I agree about the saves not being world class. That word gets thrown around WAY too much, and I try to shy away from it as much as possible. Szczęsny made saves that Premier League keepers should be making. If something's world class, it should absolutely be one of the best saves you've seen in a while. Diego Alves' save to keep Torres from scoring last week, that was world class. Szczęsny made good saves, but let's not over-exaggerate.


you are saying it as if we didn't have a part in tottenham not playing to their potential. we played much better than liverpool, and with less senior players. coquelin alone stopped a large number of vital passes that would have got behind us. we had around 3 or 4 good chances to score, so we could have easily bagged a few more. sagna while on the pitch made several class challenged on bale, song kept ade quiet and modric couldn't find too much space in that midfield to pull of passes. don't make out as if we didn't play our part in tottenham not playing to their potential.

oh, and sagna looks like it's a fracture, at least not ligament damage but still huge blow.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Come on Stringer. His save against Adebayor wa good but your overselling it a bit. Adebayor also made a mess off the shot which helped Chezzer a lot.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> his save from adebayor was brilliant. his save with his knee from VDV was also brilliant. if your average PL keeper would have been saving those like vorm everyone would be loving them.
> 
> you not saying de gea should have caught that is LOL, absolutely a good save if he actually pushed it out but it could have easily flew through his hands.
> 
> you are saying it as if we didn't have a part in tottenham not playing to their potential. we played much better than liverpool, and with less senior players. coquelin alone stopped a large number of vital passes that would have got behind us. we had around 3 or 4 good chances to score, so we could have easily bagged a few more. sagna while on the pitch made several class challenged on bale, song kept ade quiet and modric couldn't find too much space in that midfield to pull of passes. don't make out as if we didn't play our part in tottenham not playing to their potential.


It wasn't brilliant. It was a poor shot. If that would have gone in Sczezney would be getting abused on twitter by me right now. 

Coqelin intercepted a few bad aimless through balls but its not like he was reading the play going where the ball was. Spurs were trying too many throughballs and played them too close. Nothing spectacular just average day to day interception.

Your Arsenal coloured spectacles need to come off and see the performance for what it was. 

Name one chance arsenal created where you though this will be a goal??? we didn't create anything of note.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

And CHANGE the system. This lame system doesn't work.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

gervinho getting through in the first half. walcott also had a very good opportunity that went over the bar. ramsey had a fantastic opportunity but we overplayed as usual.

@Razor, agree. Wenger laughable not changing it yet. 4-3-3 doesn't work and never will work. the team was built around cesc. now lets get the best out of the players we have here, in a system that makes sense FFS.

tbh, i'd rather have coquelin at RB than jenkinson, he has played there before and played a lot on the right for lorient.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Normally I would be a bit reserved ahead of a Chelsea/Arsenal fixture. But seeing as things are the way they are now, I would be absolutely pissed if we didn't get all three points against them at the end of the month. Can't see a reason why we shouldn't be able to do that.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> his save from adebayor was brilliant. his save with his knee from VDV was also brilliant. if your average PL keeper would have been saving those like vorm everyone would be loving them. he kept us in the game at times.
> 
> you not saying de gea should have caught that is LOL, absolutely a good save if he actually pushed it out but it could have easily flew through his hands.
> 
> .


:lmao

no keeper in the world would have been able to catch a ball that low and going that fast, (at around 3:54 onwards)

http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/stoke-manchester-united-motd-15457387/


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

ESPN classic showing Arsenal 4-4 Spurs of the 08/09 season 8*D Wonder how many gooners are watching


----------



## Steph's Lover

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Mikey Damage said:


> what a mess. the days of playing beautiful football are long gone. that type of style left with Cesc.
> 
> *we're definitely liverpool from 2009.*


I completely agree with you on this, Liverpool were conceding goals and losing games for fun back then and right now we're doing the same.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

De Gea would have caught all them today. Even with his legs. He would have controlled Walker's shot with his chest.

Szczesny has some catching up to do.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

when wilshere is fit i would drop both arteta and ramsey like a flash. song-wilshere or even coquelin-wilshere.

midfield was so depressingly poor, thank god for coquelin. don't think we are liverpool from 2009 quite yet, still think we have something to prove.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

You guys have been us since January tbh. Been losing and drawing stupid games since then.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

dat Jenkinson


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Evo said:


> To be fair, though, Tottenham didn't play nearly as well as they did against Liverpool. No disrespect intended, but Tottenham were nowhere near their best today. If Tottenham played today like they did against Liverpool, they would've torn you up just the same.


We stopped Spurs playing like they did against Liverpool.

Tactics need to be looked at once again especially the back 4 they play too high of a line and always get caught out because of it. 

Good to see Gunner return with his usual bollocks. Coquelin was brilliant your just to embarrassed to admit it seeing how you called him shite and said he should not be playing for Arsenal.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Overrated said:


> Coquelin > Arsenal. Any room on the toon bandwagon? :lmao


Nope it's full I'm afraid, and rightfully so. Sitting in 4th over the international break, this is the life. Chelsea spoiled our fun a little though.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

damn  

if you can keep this form up all season the race for 4th will be even more interesting.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Once Ben Arfa comes back, NUFC are going to do (more) work.

Coquelin was the highspot today. Active, reading the passes...made two great tackles on Modric. Very pleased with his performances.

And the accolades end there.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Overrated said:


> We stopped Spurs playing like they did against Liverpool.
> 
> Tactics need to be looked at once again especially the back 4 they play too high of a line and always get caught out because of it.
> 
> Good to see Gunner return with his usual bollocks. Coquelin was brilliant your just to embarrassed to admit it seeing how you called him shite and said he should not be playing for Arsenal.


LMAO you think that performance was brilliant and you wonder why were in the shit.
He did nothing note worthy that you wouldnt expect any midfielder to do. Incept poor passes well done. 2 tackles well done. what did he do on the ball fuck all. Average performance from an average player in an average side. It's no wonder we can;t keep the ball with players like pingpong and the Cock. Yet dumbfuck fans like you praise averageness at completing minimal expectations in performance.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> his save from adebayor was brilliant. his save with his *knee* from VDV was also brilliant. if your average PL keeper would have been saving those like vorm everyone would be loving them. he kept us in the game at times.


DAT KNEE!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i thought szczesny was good tbf. song was just below coquelin in performance level though imo which is high praise. really thought gibbs had a decent match too, and attacked pretty well as doing good defensive work. in fact, that whole defence individually is good but they need organisation otherwise it doesn't mean too much.

midfield was poor, and that's why the attack was so inefficient. walcott barely got in the game, van persie gave 100% whenever the ball was in the final 3rd and was always at the centre of any chances created.

just such a shame the performance of ramsey and arteta more or less killed ourselves off. if they hadn't been so careless in possession we could have won that game. those two should be the only ones who take the massive criticism we will probably receive.

it's funny that we will get panned tomorrow though, considering most people predicted a marginal tottenham win, and that's what happened. no surprise.

at least VERMAELEN is back pretty soon i think, like november. that is just a ridiculous boost. 

we just have too many injuries to cope. take any first choice defencive partnership, main creative force in midfield, first choice right back and a host of other injuries to other squad players and then you end up playing people out of position, YOU ARE GOING TO STRUGGLE. any team would. our spine is always taken out. throughout the past few seasons we have been without our best defender, best midfielder and best striker for long periods. it's probably embarassing the amount of times vermaelen, cesc and RVP played together, and when they did i bet our win ratio was ridiculous. you just can't sustain form when the spine of your team is out. it's like taking puyol, iniesta and messi out of barcelona.

chelsea should beat us. koscielny will be back and that's about it. best we can hope for is a scrappy draw, and that's highly unlikely.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> LMAO you think that performance was brilliant and you wonder why were in the shit.
> He did nothing note worthy that you wouldnt expect any midfielder to do. Incept poor passes well done. 2 tackles well done. what did he do on the ball fuck all. Average performance from an average player in an average side. It's no wonder we can;t keep the ball with players like pingpong and the Cock. Yet dumbfuck fans like you praise averageness at completing minimal expectations in performance.


Fuck off.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I am an idiot.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I think Mikey just logged into Gunner's account. 8*D

He better have checked his CP before he got banned.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

He can check it if he comes back in 7 days.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

arsenal fans banning other arsenal fans 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'm expecting Chelsea to rape Arsenal, their defence will get destroyed by Chelsea's attacking power. Now with Sagna out, it only makes it multiple times worse. 

Tempted to start playing manager mode on Fifa with Arsenal, just so i can rebuild the entire team. ^_^


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> finishing top 4 is NOT an should never be classed as an achievement.


Pointless quoting the guy as he's been HUMBLED but I want to express to everyone anyway how wrong this is.


Stringer said:


> you are saying it as if we didn't have a part in tottenham not playing to their potential. we played much better than liverpool, and with less senior players. coquelin alone stopped a large number of vital passes that would have got behind us. we had around 3 or 4 good chances to score, so we could have easily bagged a few more. sagna while on the pitch made several class challenged on bale, song kept ade quiet and modric couldn't find too much space in that midfield to pull of passes. don't make out as if we didn't play our part in tottenham not playing to their potential.


I'm not saying you didn't play your part, but anybody that's watched Tottenham's ups and downs knows that they weren't playing their best football. I agree that you played better than Liverpool, because they cut themselves down to 9 men in their game, but if we're comparing squads, then Liverpool has the better squad (which you'll never agree with). They had an awful day and Tottenham had a great day, and the score line showed. Today, Tottenham had a meh day and you guys had a relatively okay day, and the result was fitting. Gunner said it best, you could tell Tottenham were wanting to get something going, but they just never quite did it. While you had good chances, so did they, and even though you were able to leave all of your men on the field (an accomplishment by Arsenal's standards this season so far), Tottenham could've made this game much worse for you to watch.

If I'm Arsenal though, I'm oddly thankful to have Scszesny back there. Though he makes awful positioning mistakes now and then, he bails out his defense more often than not, and his defense fluctuates between "existing" and "not existing" as it were.

January can't come soon enough for this team, though. Losing Sagna is a big blow.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Gunner's been humbled? Damn, I guess Rosicky's really isn't a football.

International break.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Sagna's leg is broken...probably out for the rest of the year.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

The rest of the year will get people thinking the rest of the season... 3 months is looking like the actual number unless he pulls a Wilshere.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Bac out for at least 3 months is a huge blow.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Id play Coquelin at RB, Jenkinson is nowhere near ready


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

If I was an Arsenal fan, I wouldn't worry too much about the current flow of results. Team needs time, and by November, there will be a few easier fixtures, team should be prepped and gelled together, and then they can string together the results and try push back for top 4. That looks difficult though. Spurs have looked solid since their defeats to the Manchester sides. And Liverpool can only really improve, I guess. Team is young, and haven't properly gelled together.

Chelsea looking good though after that slow start. They'll definately push close. Can't see them higher than second though. If United dip, then its really City's title to win, granted their primadonnas don't ultimately cost them it. But, regardless of whether United dip or not, they are almost granted to pick up 3 points every weekend, and last season is just proof of that.

Surprising to see Norwich 9th, Swansea 10th and QPR 11th. But all 3 of 'em look good. A proper team spirit, good tactics and some great signings respectively, can see them punching above their weight and staying in the Prem now. As for Newcastle, fantastic form by their key players. But they haven't faced the top 3 heavyweights yet. And they will crash and burn, unfortunately. Loved them back in the '90s, and would love to see them amongst the top again. They need more depth in midfield, a very good winger, more depth in defense and maybe one striker, that has a clinical trackrecord. Demba Ba's record shows he is inconsistent.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'm not too worried about top-4 finish because we usually do this all the time and until now, we've always managed a top-4 finish. In fact, after the January transfer window, we usually slump downwards. Let's just hope--this season, we get back on track during that timeframe.

Arteta isn't bad or hasn't been poor, as many have claimed. In fact, him, Song, and van Persie are the only three shining lights in an otherwise dark passage. The problem is that we are relying TOO MUCH on Arteta. He's played all of our major games since joining and the trend: if Arteta has a good game, we have a good game and if Arteta has a bad game (yesterday), we have a bad game. This is the reason why Wenger is playing him in all of the games. We didn't miss Ramsey at all in the CL midweek but if Arteta goes down, then we would be in some serious trouble.

Sagna out is a massive, massive blow for us. However, Sagna hasn't been in the best of form lately. The injury came at the worst possible time, but if we can have Coquelin play as a RB, with Benayoun supporting him, then we wouldn't have too much of a problem. I'm saying this because Sagna wasn't all that good yesterday and his form has been sliding downwards. I just hope that this injury gives him a much needed rest.

Sagna will most likely be back after the Jan transfer window; same for Vermaelen. I refuse to believe that Vermaelen will be back in November. I'm thinking December/January. Wilshere will be back in March, so we are going to have a very good, energetic, and fit team during the end of the season. I'm expecting us to turn it around for the better during the same time we collapsed last season.

For January, I dearly hope we bring in Montolivo. I know Italian players rarely leave Serie A for the Premier League, but I'm hoping Wenger bids as high as possible to get him in because, honestly, we don't need major shuffling if we can get in players like Montolivo. Arteta, Montolivo, and Song in the middle would boss the game. Wilshere is still young, so it's important we don't put too much pressure on him. Montolivo is the answer.

As Overrated mentioned, the high line must be dissolved. It doesn't work because we don't have the defenders and neither the midfield, at present. Instead of playing the 4-3-2-1 or the 4-5-1, I'd rather play 4-2-3-1 with Arteta just behind van Persie and Gervinho and Arshavin/Benayoun on the flanks. Song would hold and Diaby (when he returns) could be the box to box man, or Coquelin could play alongside Song.

It's not like we don't have the players. Teams come and draw/beat ManU, Liverpool, and Tottenham. We failed because of the system and our tactics.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I literally couldn't feel like a bigger tit right now. My mate put a bet of for van der Vaart to score first, and I told him 'Spurs won't start a luxury player like van der Vaart in this game, so your bet has zero chance of coming off'.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> when wilshere is fit i would drop both arteta and ramsey like a flash. song-wilshere or even coquelin-wilshere.
> 
> midfield was so depressingly poor, thank god for coquelin. don't think we are liverpool from 2009 quite yet, still think we have something to prove.


You are.

You have lost two key midfielders just like Liverpool did, problem is, that then leaves your normal style unable to be managed by the class of players at your disposal, and going backwards, you're shocking.

Tottenham hardly had to get out of third gear to win that match, they did it without anyone but Parker playing anything but a decent match, too.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

lol @ the people who said Parker only shined last season because he was in a shit team.

He's been immense this season.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

So, while at work tonight, I thought about Arsenal quite a bit. Evo's post on something being very wrong got me wondering.

I think it's pretty apparent, and obvious. Cesc Fabregas. My respect and admiration for Cesc has now increased in seeing life after him. He truly is a special, gifted player. Which is probably why Stringer was so adamant he'd winning a starting spot at Camp Nou. 

You look at Aaron Ramsey. Ramsey is a simplified player. He plays the A-to-B ball. Meanwhile, Cesc is a visionary savant to a point. He's not playing A-to-B. He's playing the A-to-C/D ball. His play progression is incredible. His vision impresses me even more after being subjected to Ramsey and Arteta. Arteta is a nice player, but it amazes how much better Cesc is than him. Cesc was so instinctual as a playmaker. Thinking back to his performances, I feel like Cesc went after the game while our current midfielders let the game come to them. Cesc imposed his will on the attack. I don't get the vibe from anyone on Arsenal right now. RVP kinda tries to, but that's not his game. 

I miss Cesc badly now. 

Re: Sagna. Meh. To be honest, he hasn't been _that_ good this season. And kinda toward the end of last season. The only reason why this injury sucks is because it means more of that shitty League 2 player. If we had a decent, capable backup ... I wouldn't fret. But we don't...so, fuck.

Rewatched the first half of the match. Coquelin was good. Still. Don't know what HUMBLED was talking about. Starting to think he didn't even watch the match. 

One instance that pissed me off was in the 34th minute. Walcott gets fed a nice ball, then makes a good cut-run into the box. Instead of laying off to galloping, wide open Gervinho...Walcott tries the left-footed blast from 18 out. WHY!? Left up your head, Walcott. Gervinho was so open, it would have been a simple pass that most likely leads to a goal. It pissed me off live, it pissed me during my rewatch, and still pisses me off right now.

In fact, I felt like we good runs today. That were completely ignored. Frustrating as shit.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Cesc is a one in a lifetime type of player. Arsene shouldn't come in and expect Arteta to do what Cesc did. Arteta has his own strengths and the team is a lot different now, with the departure of Cesc and Nasri. Tactically, we cannot expect to play the same and that's why I've been screaming for a change in strategy. Looks like, we will never get it.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Cesc is just another one off the conveyer belt of the 'special and gifted" Spanish production line. Players like Cesc, Silva and Valdes can't even get in the Spanish first team despite all being amongst the best in the world in their positions. Then there's the likes of Mata, Martinez, Reina, as well as Llorente/Torres/Negredo even further behind, who would all walk into our national team.

Del Bosque really does have the easiest job in the world.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Love how our fans are getting slated in the media because the second coming of christ harry redknapp spoke out about abusive chants. Both sets of fans were doing it yet there is no mention of the spurs fans singing peado songs and spiting at sagna when he was down injured.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

typical thuggin' buggin london derby


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i don't think singing arsene wenger is a paedo (i assume that's what you mean by paedo chants?) is quite the same as taunting adebayor for being nearly killed in a terrorist attack that killed three people.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Never said they were the same. Funny thing is Harry complaining about the Angola chants yet the spurs fans sang the exact same song at adebayor last year. No complaints from him then. Also Clive Allen calling Wenger "two bob" is laughable.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wenger doesn't have to shake some random coaches hand if he doesn't want to. Fair go you do it to the opposition manager but why should he bother with all the other staff? Clive Owen should get over it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Evo said:


> I'm not saying you didn't play your part, but anybody that's watched Tottenham's ups and downs knows that they weren't playing their best football. I agree that you played better than Liverpool, because they cut themselves down to 9 men in their game, but if we're comparing squads, then Liverpool has the better squad (which you'll never agree with). They had an awful day and Tottenham had a great day, and the score line showed. Today, Tottenham had a meh day and you guys had a relatively okay day, and the result was fitting. Gunner said it best, you could tell Tottenham were wanting to get something going, but they just never quite did it. While you had good chances, so did they, and even though you were able to leave all of your men on the field (an accomplishment by Arsenal's standards this season so far), Tottenham could've made this game much worse for you to watch.


I agree that they didn't play their best football, but they couldn't play their best football against us, or that close to their best anyway, but yes they could have played better. Modric was taken out of the game, as was Adebayor. It's pretty pointless saying someone had a "meh" day when the opposition were the ones making them have a "meh" day. I think VdV could have had a better game though, as could have a few others.

Oh and saying I won't agree that Liverpool have a better squad is dumb since when i summed up both sides i said they had the better squad but we had the better first XI.



EGame said:


> Sagna's leg is broken...probably out for the rest of the year.


yup, fractured fibula. end of the calendar year, cesc got back in 3 months from it 



Desecrated said:


> If I was an Arsenal fan, I wouldn't worry too much about the current flow of results. Team needs time, and by November, there will be a few easier fixtures, team should be prepped and gelled together, and then they can string together the results and try push back for top 4. That looks difficult though. Spurs have looked solid since their defeats to the Manchester sides. And Liverpool can only really improve, I guess. Team is young, and haven't properly gelled together.


Totally agree.



Razor King said:


> I'm not too worried about top-4 finish because we usually do this all the time and until now, we've always managed a top-4 finish. In fact, after the January transfer window, we usually slump downwards. Let's just hope--this season, we get back on track during that timeframe.
> 
> Arteta isn't bad or hasn't been poor, as many have claimed. In fact, him, Song, and van Persie are the only three shining lights in an otherwise dark passage. The problem is that we are relying TOO MUCH on Arteta. He's played all of our major games since joining and the trend: if Arteta has a good game, we have a good game and if Arteta has a bad game (yesterday), we have a bad game. This is the reason why Wenger is playing him in all of the games. We didn't miss Ramsey at all in the CL midweek but if Arteta goes down, then we would be in some serious trouble.
> 
> Sagna out is a massive, massive blow for us. However, Sagna hasn't been in the best of form lately. The injury came at the worst possible time, but if we can have Coquelin play as a RB, with Benayoun supporting him, then we wouldn't have too much of a problem. I'm saying this because Sagna wasn't all that good yesterday and his form has been sliding downwards. I just hope that this injury gives him a much needed rest.
> 
> Sagna will most likely be back after the Jan transfer window; same for Vermaelen. I refuse to believe that Vermaelen will be back in November. I'm thinking December/January. Wilshere will be back in March, so we are going to have a very good, energetic, and fit team during the end of the season. I'm expecting us to turn it around for the better during the same time we collapsed last season.
> 
> For January, I dearly hope we bring in Montolivo. I know Italian players rarely leave Serie A for the Premier League, but I'm hoping Wenger bids as high as possible to get him in because, honestly, we don't need major shuffling if we can get in players like Montolivo. Arteta, Montolivo, and Song in the middle would boss the game. Wilshere is still young, so it's important we don't put too much pressure on him. Montolivo is the answer.
> 
> As Overrated mentioned, the high line must be dissolved. It doesn't work because we don't have the defenders and neither the midfield, at present. Instead of playing the 4-3-2-1 or the 4-5-1, I'd rather play 4-2-3-1 with Arteta just behind van Persie and Gervinho and Arshavin/Benayoun on the flanks. Song would hold and Diaby (when he returns) could be the box to box man, or Coquelin could play alongside Song.
> 
> It's not like we don't have the players. Teams come and draw/beat ManU, Liverpool, and Tottenham. We failed because of the system and our tactics.


I totally agree with this.



Mikey Damage said:


> So, while at work tonight, I thought about Arsenal quite a bit. Evo's post on something being very wrong got me wondering.
> 
> I think it's pretty apparent, and obvious. Cesc Fabregas. My respect and admiration for Cesc has now increased in seeing life after him. He truly is a special, gifted player. Which is probably why Stringer was so adamant he'd winning a starting spot at Camp Nou.
> 
> You look at Aaron Ramsey. Ramsey is a simplified player. He plays the A-to-B ball. Meanwhile, Cesc is a visionary savant to a point. He's not playing A-to-B. He's playing the A-to-C/D ball. His play progression is incredible. His vision impresses me even more after being subjected to Ramsey and Arteta. Arteta is a nice player, but it amazes how much better Cesc is than him. Cesc was so instinctual as a playmaker. Thinking back to his performances, I feel like Cesc went after the game while our current midfielders let the game come to them. Cesc imposed his will on the attack. I don't get the vibe from anyone on Arsenal right now. RVP kinda tries to, but that's not his game.
> 
> I miss Cesc badly now.
> 
> Re: Sagna. Meh. To be honest, he hasn't been _that_ good this season. And kinda toward the end of last season. The only reason why this injury sucks is because it means more of that shitty League 2 player. If we had a decent, capable backup ... I wouldn't fret. But we don't...so, fuck.
> 
> Rewatched the first half of the match. Coquelin was good. Still. Don't know what HUMBLED was talking about. Starting to think he didn't even watch the match.
> 
> One instance that pissed me off was in the 34th minute. Walcott gets fed a nice ball, then makes a good cut-run into the box. Instead of laying off to galloping, wide open Gervinho...Walcott tries the left-footed blast from 18 out. WHY!? Left up your head, Walcott. Gervinho was so open, it would have been a simple pass that most likely leads to a goal. It pissed me off live, it pissed me during my rewatch, and still pisses me off right now.
> 
> In fact, I felt like we good runs today. That were completely ignored. Frustrating as shit.


Again, totally agree with this. I sort of feel sorry for Jenkinson though. He SHOULDN'T be in this situation while he is developing. For an inexperienced 19 year old to take the over from the best right back in the league SHOULDN'T be happening. It's ridiculous, and I am angry that we don't have a senior RB here now. I hope to God Coquelin will be playing at right back though, could have a total break out year this year ala Wilshere.



Razor King said:


> *Cesc is a one in a lifetime type of player.* Arsene shouldn't come in and expect Arteta to do what Cesc did. Arteta has his own strengths and the team is a lot different now, with the departure of Cesc and Nasri. Tactically, we cannot expect to play the same and that's why I've been screaming for a change in strategy. Looks like, we will never get it.


Absolutely. We should have spent as much as we could have while he was here to put great players around him, and we would have won trophies without a doubt. It's just a shame that he played in average midfields half the time with players injured or just average players. The best midfield he played in regularly at his peak for us was by far the 07/08 season when we had Hleb, Rosicky, Flamini and Cesc in one of the deadliest quartets in Europe. However, I don't even think those 4 played more than 15 times together, which was another area where we failed. When you get those players, you can't waste your opportunity. We have another "one of those players" in Wilshere. Please don't waste it Arsenal.



Seb said:


> i don't think singing arsene wenger is a paedo (i assume that's what you mean by paedo chants?) is quite the same as taunting adebayor for being nearly killed in a terrorist attack that killed three people.


Tottenham fans sang the same thing last year to him. Disgusting chants whoever sings them. Although, the Tottenham fans were completely out of order yesterday too, with some horrible chanting and spitting at an injured Sagna. Both fans an embarassment to the club, which is a shame considering our away support is usually top drawer.


I think if we keep in touch with the top 7 until January, we start getting players back and stringing results together. Usually, we go on a good run, then a bad run etc. We don't usually have inconsistent wins and losses. One of our bad patches is definitely on us now, too. If we don't collapse in March, have a good November and stay consistent towards the end of the season then top 4 definitely isn't out of sight. Both Tottenham and Liverpool will have bad patches too, all it takes is an injury to Suarez or Modric, or Adebayor and they won't be as good as they are now. It looks awful now as we are at the bottom of the table, but we have had patches like this while we were in the top 4 so it didn't look as bad. Believe.

Overall, that NLD was painful, but not as abd as the horriblly embarasing gutless 3-2 loss at the Grove last year. Still dreading going into college in 20 minutes though. Doubt many Arsenal fans will be turning up...

Someone summed it up well yesterday, "Positive: it's a long season. Negative: it could be a long season."


----------



## Josh

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

haha arsenal fans

SPURS 4 LIFE 

TOP 4 HERE WE COME

gunners more like losers


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Relying on injuries at other clubs. Classy 8*D

With that said, if someone breaks Wayne Rooney's leg in the next week or so, I won't be disappointed. :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Nearly every coach and their assistant shake hands after a match, it's just petty from Wenger not shaking another man's hand.
Allen was probably angry at being left hanging for a handshake, it's embarrassing.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

TEVEZ TO MEET OFFICIALS



> Tevez will be given a chance to air his version of events
> Manchester City's Carlos Tevez is to meet club officials on Monday as part of the investigation into his alleged refusal to play against Bayern Munich.
> 
> The striker was suspended for two weeks after City boss Roberto Mancini claimed he would not play as a substitute in their Champions League game last week.
> 
> Mancini said the Argentine, 27, was finished at City but Tevez maintains the matter was a "misunderstanding".
> 
> The investigation is expected to be concluded in the course of the week.
> 
> City's human resources and legal teams will be involved in the interview and the club has more people to speak to as they seek to ensure their position is legally watertight.
> 
> Mancini claimed Tevez had ignored his orders by failing to come on as a substitute in the 2-0 defeat by Bayern in their Group A match.
> 
> Tevez initially said: "I didn't feel I was right to play, so I didn't", but later said the situation arose because of "confusion on the bench".
> 
> The forward, who is on full pay, is not allowed to train with or play for City until 12 October, when his two-week suspension ends.
> 
> Due to the international break, Manchester City's next game is on Saturday, 15 October, when Aston Villa visit Etihad Stadium.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Clive Allen got trolled like a bitch, funny as fuck from Wenger.

The current situation is quite amusing for Arsenal. We are all so desperate to get in the Champions League, but in all honesty I would rather go out now if I could, since our squad at the moment isn't big enough to play these big games then play a league game, as the results show. I really wouldn't mind going out at the last 16 at all though. Only thing about finishing 3rd is the fucking Europa League although we would probably play the kids.

Also, seen this from Wilshere.

JackWilshere Jack Wilshere
#NorthLondonIsRed come on the arsenal!

JackWilshere Jack Wilshere
Van der vaart should be sent off! He celebrated with the fans? I'm sure that is a yellow?

JackWilshere Jack Wilshere
Glen Hoddle is the most biased pundit around....handball is handball does not matter where the right back is!!!!!!!!!

JackWilshere Jack Wilshere
@
@talkSPORTDrive handball is handball so stop talking rubbish my friend!

@talkSPORTDrive yes I agree but if someone handballs it then the ref should give a foul! For me AFC were the better team espec in 2nd half!

JackWilshere Jack Wilshere
Agree with @johncrossmirror sagna is the best right back in the prem and in top 3 in the world! @OllieHoltMirror we will miss him!


Totally agree on Hoddle, although it was funny as fuck seeing Hoddle with a smile on his face denying it was handball and Smith looking like he wanted to just get up and punch him. So fucking funny.



sick of the tevez story now. outcome should be funny though :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

He doesn't speak English, does he? That'll be as intelligent as a Rio Ferdinand interview. Then again, Rio doesn't really speak English either.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> Clive Allen got trolled like a bitch, funny as fuck from Wenger.
> 
> The current situation is quite amusing for Arsenal. We are all so desperate to get in the Champions League, but in all honesty I would rather go out now if I could, since our squad at the moment isn't big enough to play these big games then play a league game, as the results show. I really wouldn't mind going out at the last 16 at all though. Only thing about finishing 3rd is the fucking Europa League although we would probably play the kids.
> 
> Also, seen this from Wilshere.
> 
> JackWilshere Jack Wilshere
> #NorthLondonIsRed come on the arsenal!
> 
> JackWilshere Jack Wilshere
> Van der vaart should be sent off! He celebrated with the fans? I'm sure that is a yellow?
> 
> JackWilshere Jack Wilshere
> Glen Hoddle is the most biased pundit around....handball is handball does not matter where the right back is!!!!!!!!!
> 
> JackWilshere Jack Wilshere
> @
> @talkSPORTDrive handball is handball so stop talking rubbish my friend!
> 
> @talkSPORTDrive yes I agree but if someone handballs it then the ref should give a foul! For me AFC were the better team espec in 2nd half!
> 
> JackWilshere Jack Wilshere
> Agree with @johncrossmirror sagna is the best right back in the prem and in top 3 in the world! @OllieHoltMirror we will miss him!
> 
> 
> Totally agree on Hoddle, although it was funny as fuck seeing Hoddle with a smile on his face denying it was handball and Smith looking like he wanted to just get up and punch him. So fucking funny.
> 
> 
> 
> sick of the tevez story now. outcome should be funny though :lmao


alan smith must be a candidate for worst pundit as well, he spent the whole time moaning that it should have been handball and it should have been another yellow. It was impossible to give as handball, it was difficult to tell on the replay where VDV controlled it, how is the ref supposed to get it 100%. Then at the end of the game he was moaning about the match ball moving to much :lmao


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

First time been online in awhile been at hospital since last week Monday night, know all been worrying lol.

Got back Friday night so watched live games on weekend, Everton & Liverpool was before Rodwell got unfairly sent off a close game but once Everton went down to 10 men you sort of knew that going to lose, up till Half time Liverpool bossing & controlling game, had few close shots, Adam hit bar & few other moments, better side in 1st half after break Everton thought looked better & had few half chances but nothing clear cut but Bellamy changed game, added width & pace to face tiring Everton back 4 & once Bellamy & Enrique went bombing down left v Hibbet & 2 on 1 only going be one winner, Kuyt little dummy makes that goal think go head it but ducks under it & Carroll got tap in really, Suarez goal was killer, Distin & Baines get each other & Suarez pounces. Wish stayed 11 v 11 cos even games till red card, how that even red i will never know if someone told me that even yellow be baffled, no malice or intent to hurt player honest tackle were Rodwell win ball even weirder Hibbet gets nothing for studs up late lunge on Adam & not even advantage, Atkinson never be my fav ref but never convinced his good enough to often i find myself questioning his call more then just few times a season. Liverpool deserved 3 points, fair play to them; they needed win to keep up challenge for 4th spot considering 2 other top 4 challengers going face each other 24 hours later.

Then Sunday come around & knew before hand Chelsea going win way Bolton play just playing in to Chelsea hands, couldn’t asked for easy game play in due to Bolton we will let you play approach, even so how no one challenges the Chelsea player on ball & let them run towards your goal is beyond me, have be tight & better then that, Bolton GK had shocker but Chelsea did the job they looked better team then did v us at Old Trafford, when lose ball everyone break necks trying get ball back, looked more conformable at back though Bolton put pressure on them after break & did let in early go they just rode out storm & killed off game making 5, Sturridge is nifty player caught my eye the most yesterday, movement very clever, likes take man on, has good dribbling & control with ball, think wrong that not in latest Eng squad have be honest.

North London derby promised to be a cracker one way or the other, had the lot, not best North London derby imo but still really enjoyable, attacking wise both teams are joy to watch, Arsenal look fluid & very good in attack as do Spurs at back both teams leave me scratching my head.

Think Harry Redknapp played into Wenger hands with his 2 man midfield v Arsenal 3, if one area Arsenal didn’t have first choice 3 man midfield & area Spurs could got at it was there but Spurs found out create opening themselves when did through arsenal giving ball away & spurs trying pinch ball back quickly & counter, Arsenal had moments & Spurs defence didn’t do what did v LFC which was close down, they set off & allowed Arsenal to play, dangerous tactic, clear wanted to get ball back as soon as chance came & counter attack, but once again Arsenal showed lack of organization in defence, Fredial gets ball has long throw to Adebayor on half way line which now cleared midfield 3 & front 3 of Arsenal, then as is always case Arsenal fullbacks ahead of CB so Adebayor drifts into Sagna space & song cover, Adebayor takes ball down zips past & Song think dives in but misses & now got whole right flank to himself.

The VdV goal is hard one to call i thought at first it hits his chest then after replays thought arm, from different cam angles you come up with different opinion, imp still not sure judging by way ball comes down & VdV body position & way ball drops down like does, if was with his chest ball go away from goal move rather then in straight line which what it does, so have say it should be ruled out but im not 100% sure either way & if not sure let play run harsh on Gunners but if me that what i want, even if is shitty call & cruel decision to take. But on other hand i would question Arsenal defence, Defoe gets for first time in behind Arsenal midfield & in front of Arsenal back 4, gives it to Adebayor then run into space behind Sagna then lord knows why but Mertesacker follows Defoe run & leaves VdV free down left & you know rest.

Arsenal goal comes after good pressure but Spurs don’t defend well, like Bolton before them they let other team play & clear tactic but should still pressurise team so VdV does opposite & allows song to drives ball across goal & Ramsey unmarked smashes in, good goal & deserved.

The winning goal from Walker a belter, could GK of saved it yes & no, ball going all over place in air so GK thinks got angle right then moves & in, what will say is does hit GK hand maybe stronger hand would pushed it away from goal, hard one for GK to stop, Ronaldo free kicks are like that even if get hand on it you know if strong shoot & moving can flick up off hand or go under it & in to net. Speaking of Kyle Walker glad made Eng squad his quality RB big fan of his, time at Villa got him that Prem League exp he needed & now reaping rewards more then good enough stay at RB for club & country if wants to even though comp in that area pretty good & if needs to & convinced he can do what Bale did & go to wing if has/wants to & play as a RW.

Shame another International break on us but on Man Utd side things this time much welcome, our defending recently getting worse & very concerning, Rooney think said that in attack not trying to mimic Barca but we were in defence? Which i find odd, Barca yes do leave lot space i behind but do lot things differently to us which way can play that way, they keep ball better & they close down better & more then us, the press higher up & they play offside trap & better organizational skills then we do so everyone knows there area & there respective jobs when lose ball, Back 2/3/4 don’t rush in much more aware of there surrounding & what to do & were go. It’s strange we go that way why cant play our own defensive game & play same way as did during our clean sheet run? Can’t say that didn’t work for us?

We were pretty dire at back v Norwich & not as good in attack, just one of those days were ride your luck & take you chances, 2-0 & i will take that. After break SAF think said going work with team on defence & that’s good thing as cant play like that v top teams cos top draw players punish us every time, in less then 2 weeks time got face Liverpool away which promises to be a cracker. Not won there in league since Dec 2007, nearly 4 years ago now & 3 trips there since that last win & not deserved to win there in those last 3 meeting. So that needs addressing. Should be interesting match, hoping for no injuries for lads on international duty. Think right saying Evans isn’t with N.Ireland squad cos suspended? Neither is Smalling, Rio, Carrick, Vidic or Cleverley due to not being selected.

Think team should be if all fit

DdG

Smalling Rio Vida Evra

Nani Carrick Ando Young

Rooney

Welbeck

Subs: Anders, Cleverley, Jones, Fletch, Toni, Chicha & Giggs

But we shall see what team available after International break done with though.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

It was a handball, not blatant, nor deliberate as half the ball hit his shoulder, but if you remove his arm from the equation, then he doesn't control that ball and score.

Still, a tough decision and not really one you can blame on the ref. Most of what Wilshere said there is rubbish but the last 2/3 tweets are on the money.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Jesus, Wilshere is such a little bitch. "Send him off, he went near the fans wah wah....."

Scrote.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


> Nearly every coach and their assistant shake hands after a match, it's just petty from Wenger not shaking another man's hand.
> Allen was probably angry at being left hanging for a handshake, it's embarrassing.


The guy is a cunt. He shoulder barged Wenger last year and constantly shouts jibes at our bench.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Liverpool's cup final after the int break, due a win at anfield but can't see it happening if we defend like we have, what i can gaurentee is someone will be sentoff and there will be a penalty. 2-2 (suarez, kuyt, rooney and young)

Pool, city and everton next 3 games i'll take 6 points right now, 7 or 9 would be lovely. With crucial cl games inbetween.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

what do you expect from tottenham staff? joe jordan is an upstanding individual though. 

vdv definite handball imo, although hard to call for the ref, that goal shouldn't have stood. cracking finish though.

smith is a better pundit than hoddle. smith actually looks at what problems arsenal have rather than hoddle who just sits there talking shit ala the totts handball. he still even denied it at the clearest angle to save face :lmao

i didn't see post match analysis but all i heard smith say was that it was handball at half time, which is correct. if city would have got that decision against united in a big derby you would be complaining aswell.

Also, Tottenham say they will ban any fan found guilty of offensive chanting during yesterday's north London derby win over Arsenal. Good to hear, although most fans were singing shit, so never gonna happen.

T_Vermaelen05 Thomas Vermaelen
Great step forward today. First run outside without any pain or discomfort. Hopefully i can make good progress this week.

great news.


caughtoffside with some fantastic transfer news btw. Arsene Wenger is reportedly planning a move for Ajax pair Jan Vertonghen and Christian Eriksen in January. Heard this story about 10,000 times. not happening.

for a possible transfer...

Gourcuff (Lyon): "I am flattered by the interest shown by Arsene Wenger. He is one of the top coaches in the world."
Gourcuff: "Arsene loves technical players so I am very, very happy to know that he was interested in me."

I'd still take him. For sure.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Vidic, Smalling, Cleverley and Welbeck will be back, hopefully. If they are, I'm confident that we'll beat Liverpool.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

ericksen alone would be about 30 mil. dream on arsene.

i'd ship barry off and bring in an actual midfielder in january.  the guy is just pathetic. the midfield looked so much more composed against blackburn. milner needs to start before barry


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wenger didn't shake Allen's hand because he noticed him leaving the toilets at half time without washing his hands. ITK sources.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Got to laugh. Spurs fans called Wenger a Peado?

Oh, what a shame!

It's football, not ballet. 

As for him not shaking hands, he's a stroppy cunt, that's all.

Easy when you're winning and not under pressure, a lot harder when your team is shit and you've overseen the dismantling of a world class side in about five years. 

Arsenal are entirely fucked for the top 4 and will struggle to get top 6.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Renegade™ said:


> Wenger doesn't have to shake some random coaches hand if he doesn't want to. Fair go you do it to the opposition manager but why should he bother with all the other staff? *Clive Owen* should get over it.












It was definitely a handball and it was summed up by one of the commentators, I think it was Neville, who said that he wouldn't have scored it without the use of his arm as it would have just gone by him.

Little use in Wilshere moaning about the booking (or lack thereof) for the celebration as considering he's a fellow professional he knows full well that if it was a teammate of his he'd have moaned just the same if such a celebration led to a sending off. Probably would have labelled it as "getting caught in the emotion".


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> *if city would have got that decision against united in a big derby you would be complaining aswell.*


Just wait till united/pool when suarez wins a pena or gets someone sent off.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

If Agger's still out and Adam starts, we'll struggle. Carra/Skrtel is shaky, and Adam just isn't dynamic enough against a top-tier midfield. See the Spurs game for example.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Pool midfield has bossed ours in recent trips to anfield mainly due to fergie going 4-4-2 and the midfield just been outnumbered.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



DeeCee said:


> Got to laugh. Spurs fans called Wenger a Peado?
> 
> Oh, what a shame!
> 
> It's football, not ballet.
> 
> As for him not shaking hands, he's a stroppy cunt, that's all.
> 
> Easy when you're winning and not under pressure, a lot harder when your team is shit and you've overseen the dismantling of a world class side in about five years.
> 
> Arsenal are entirely fucked for the top 4 and will struggle to get top 6.


You more or less implied Coquelin wasn't good enough to start over Barry the other day. :hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Hendo might start on the right to try to outnumber your midfield, but I'd rather see him start in the middle with Lucas if Stevie's not yet ready. Cleverly and Anderson are quick, and Lucas is going to have to worry about Rooney dropping into holes, so that'll leave those two to really run through us. Hendo's got a lot of energy, works hard and plays a nice passing game. A better option than Adam against United, considering he's slower and isn't a great tackler by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Problem for united is the fact no cm's have been tracking back or following runners in many game this season.

I doubt it but i'd like to see this away to pool or city

DDG
Smalling Rio Vidic Evra
Jones
Ando Clevs
Nani Young 
Rooney


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Can not wait for Spurs to visit here in 2 weeks. Should be a great game.

International breaks can go fuck themselves.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

yeah, newcastle/totts will be a great game.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

international breaks should be funner. seriously, international football used to mean something


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i know. now i just wait for the annual, obligatory injury to big player moment. my prediction is RVP.






coquelin showing how it's DONE.

why did GUNNER get banned? heard him abusing some shit but not sure what happened.

oh yeah, aneke trolling the shit out of everyone in the reserves this season, hope he gets a few games this year.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



DeeCee said:


> Got to laugh. Spurs fans called Wenger a Peado?
> 
> Oh, what a shame!
> 
> It's football, not ballet.
> 
> As for him not shaking hands, he's a stroppy cunt, that's all.
> 
> Easy when you're winning and not under pressure, a lot harder when your team is shit and you've overseen the dismantling of a world class side in about five years.
> 
> Arsenal are entirely fucked for the top 4 and will struggle to get top 6.


have you not embarrassed yourself enough?


----------



## Beer

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I used to play rugby for Caerphilly RFC with Aaron Ramsey. well not with him, he was younger than me, but I watched him a few times.

just saying


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Overrated said:


> have you not embarrassed yourself enough?


Got a way to go until I get to Arsenal levels in fairness.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



DeeCee said:


> Got a way to go until I get to Arsenal levels in fairness.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


>


My reaction.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


>


Perfect reaction for that comment :lmao


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

that's one of my favourite gifs along with;


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> i'd ship barry off and bring in an actual midfielder in january. the guy is just pathetic. the midfield looked so much more composed against blackburn. milner needs to start before barry


That's not tough though. I'm pretty sure my Year 6's would look pretty comfortable against our midfield.

Gotta love the tugging over Coquelin. AOC one week after a good game, then this guy. Way to get carried away, never learning their lesson. Two league starts between them. Then again what have Arsenal fans got to get excited about this season?

As okay as he played yesterday, Coquelin might get dropped next game like AOC did for the Spurs game. Give them a chance before you hype the fuck of them. They'll only disappoint with the high expectation already put on the current overrated youngsters (Wilshere aside and Chesney to an extent). It was Frimpong in the summer too.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

tbf I think all the excitement about Frimpong was just the increased opportunities to hear/say his name.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

FRIMPONG

Arsenal's world class team of COQUELIN and AOC.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Nige™ said:


> That's not tough though. I'm pretty sure my Year 6's would look pretty comfortable against our midfield.
> 
> Gotta love the tugging over Coquelin. AOC one week after a good game, then this guy. Way to get carried away, never learning their lesson. Two league starts between them. *Then again what have Arsenal fans got to get excited about this season?
> *
> As okay as he played yesterday, Coquelin might get dropped next game like AOC did for the Spurs game. Give them a chance before you hype the fuck of them. They'll only disappoint with the high expectation already put on the current overrated youngsters (Wilshere aside and Chesney to an extent). It was Frimpong in the summer too.


Exactly. So, let us be.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Andy Carroll has done more for us in the prem this season than Coquelin and AOC combined, you mirin Mike? :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Andy should have a haircut. 

to this:










him and skrtel scaring mofo's


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Rush said:


> Andy Carroll has done more for us in the prem this season than Coquelin and AOC combined, you mirin Mike? :side:


forever and ever will i be mirin Mr. Carroll.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Better than his cornrows I suppose.

Also, Trappattoni on why Best isn't in the squad.

'Leon is not here because we have other three four strikers with other qualities. Leon knows why. I don’t forget him but he knows why I need other attitudes.

'But on the there is only one ball. And winning football is about 11 players running for 90 minutes, or 94 minutes, with a winning mentality. I cannot have players who just wait for the ball.

'We need a team, we need work and commitment. That is football. We need this mentality because with our mentality anything is possible. We cannot afford to have players standing there waiting for the ball.

'Leon knows why he is not here. We are also missing Keith Treacy and he knows. The players understand why. I tell them to their face, not through the newspapers.’

What a heap of shit, is he watching the same player?


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



King Kenny said:


> FRIMPONG
> 
> Arsenal's world class team of COQUELIN and AOC.


Don't forget THE JENK.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Coquelin > Henderson, and i'd rather have AOC than Downing too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

MISTER 24%


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> Coquelin > Henderson, and i'd rather have AOC than Downing too.


Yeah, but you're that much of a Muppet that you'd probably have Dyer instead of Scholes too.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

How is comparing Coquelin to Henderson the same as comparing Dyer and Scholes?

You're brilliant :lmao


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I've not seen one post from you, DeeCee, that makes me believe you've ever seen a full game of football in your life. But you're knowledgeable because you watch Match of the Day once a month, right?


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Vader13 said:


> I've not seen one post from you, DeeCee, that makes me believe you've ever seen a full game of football in your life. But you're knowledgeable because you watch Match of the Day once a month, right?


Twice a month, the other two weeks, I'm away watching my team. Stick that in your pipe and smoke it.

I go to, essentially, every single AFC Bournemouth game, season in, season out. I also invested £3000 to save the club when it was hours from going under and spend thousands a season following them across the country.

Not to toot my own horn, but fuck it, toot toot, I'd wager I have seen more live football than most of, if not every person here, and guess what?

What I watch is the blood and guts of the great game, not the sort where a 250k a week footballer goes on strike because he's a tad mentally frazzled and a stupid cunt to boot.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I've got to respect DeeCee for being a matchgoing fan for a team like AFC Bournemouth, however he does have some very strange opinions about Arsenal, and seems to have a vendetta against foreign coaches (like Wenger and Benitez) while glorifying the English ones like 'Arry.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

unsurprising news : Rodwell has his red card and 3 match ban overturned


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Bananas said:


> I've got to respect DeeCee for being a matchgoing fan for a team like AFC Bournemouth, however he does have some very strange opinions about Arsenal, and seems to have a vendetta against foreign coaches (like Wenger and Benitez) while glorifying the English ones like 'Arry.


I loved Rafa. He's a great coach who lost his mind in the transfer market and it bled into his team selection and substitutions. 

I can also respect Wenger, but why be blind and naive and continue to just fend off any suggestions something is not deeply wrong? I'd probably still hold out hope if they were still playing good football, but that's not even really there like it was because they've lost their two greatest exponents of it. It's like United losing Scholes and Giggs in their prime, for example. 

The difference? Fergie would not allow it to affect them and would, over the period of a year or two, invest in new players, so that they were ready. You only need to look at Anderson, Nani, Young, Cleverly, etc.

My opinion of Arsenal has never been popular, because I've been unsure of them for several years. Credit to them for proving me wrong at times, but if you ask anyone with half a brain, they'll tell you this has been coming, Fabregas/Nasri going was just the catalyst.

Whilst I can respect being prudent with finances, and believe me, I'm in the pro-efficiency camp, there's still a way to do it without endangering the future of your club. This managing of cost is all well and good, but when you have less than full houses due to loss of form and decreased income through CL revenues, which may well happen come this time next season, that managing of costs will need to be amplified unless someone injects money into the club.

I've seen the same thing happen at my club. We had a relatively cheaply assembled side of non-league youngsters, players who had previously left the club and academy prospects and they flourished. We did well last season and then sold all but two of the starting lineup from the PL Semi. We now have a couple of mil in income, but it's not immediate and won't be available to spend, and as such, our side, whilst still decent, is not at the standard it was. We now have lower gates, a loss of form and a general air of dissatisfaction at the club.

We sold our assets and now sit struggling in the same sort of position Arsenal are. 

I'm not pretending I know everything there is to know, but I'm not going to change my opinion because it's not popular.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I get confused at times. were you the dc from gfx?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I remember he used to have Dire in his name. I think it was Dire Consequence or something to that effect.

Kenny used to be Placebo too. Got some good memory here.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I was Dyer Consequences and Emperor DC.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Nige™;10401970 said:


> That's not tough though. I'm pretty sure my Year 6's would look pretty comfortable against our midfield.
> 
> Gotta love the tugging over Coquelin. AOC one week after a good game, then this guy. Way to get carried away, never learning their lesson. Two league starts between them. Then again what have Arsenal fans got to get excited about this season?
> 
> As okay as he played yesterday, Coquelin might get dropped next game like AOC did for the Spurs game. Give them a chance before you hype the fuck of them. They'll only disappoint with the high expectation already put on the current overrated youngsters (Wilshere aside and Chesney to an extent). It was Frimpong in the summer too.


Most Arsenal fans have praised them for their performances and rightly so. It would be the same if 18/20 year olds performed like that at another club. It's not like anyone has said they are going to be awesome right away and first teamers automatically. You probably said we shouldn't have hyped players like Cesc, Wilshere and Szczesny too, when they started playing regularly. Out of interest, what other overrated youngsters do we have? Ramsey? He has been panned for quite a few performances this season. Walcott? Good player and hardly overrated by the media who don't like him all that much. Apart from that, I'm struggling.

Oh, and what do we have to be excited about? Playing in the Champions League is alright 



Magsimus said:


> Better than his cornrows I suppose.
> 
> Also, Trappattoni on why Best isn't in the squad.
> 
> 'Leon is not here because we have other three four strikers with other qualities. Leon knows why. I don’t forget him but he knows why I need other attitudes.
> 
> 'But on the there is only one ball. And winning football is about 11 players running for 90 minutes, or 94 minutes, with a winning mentality. I cannot have players who just wait for the ball.
> 
> 'We need a team, we need work and commitment. That is football. We need this mentality because with our mentality anything is possible. We cannot afford to have players standing there waiting for the ball.
> 
> 'Leon knows why he is not here. We are also missing *Keith Treacy* and he knows. The players understand why. I tell them to their face, not through the newspapers.’
> 
> What a heap of shit, is he watching the same player?












tbf, you can't argue with best's PL record.



Seb said:


> Coquelin > Henderson, and i'd rather have AOC than Downing too.


That. Although AOC has more to prove than Downing I'm sure he could beat a 24% successful cross ratio.



Vader13 said:


> I've not seen one post from you, DeeCee, that makes me believe you've ever seen a full game of football in your life. But you're knowledgeable because you watch Match of the Day once a month, right?


^



DeeCee said:


> Twice a month, the other two weeks, I'm away watching my team. Stick that in your pipe and smoke it.
> 
> I go to, essentially, every single AFC Bournemouth game, season in, season out. I also invested £3000 to save the club when it was hours from going under and spend thousands a season following them across the country.
> 
> Not to toot my own horn, but fuck it, toot toot, I'd wager I have seen more live football than most of, if not every person here, and guess what?
> 
> What I watch is the blood and guts of the great game, not the sort where a 250k a week footballer goes on strike because he's a tad mentally frazzled and a stupid cunt to boot.


You criticize Arsenal for not doing well, but have you seen where you are in the table? 20th with 10 points from 11 games and above the relegation zone on goal difference. I would worry about your own team.



united_07 said:


> unsurprising news : Rodwell has his red card and 3 match ban overturned



Good to hear though.



DeeCee said:


> I loved Rafa. He's a great coach who lost his mind in the transfer market and it bled into his team selection and substitutions.
> 
> I can also respect Wenger, but why be blind and naive and continue to just fend off any suggestions something is not deeply wrong? I'd probably still hold out hope if they were still playing good football, but that's not even really there like it was because they've lost their two greatest exponents of it. It's like United losing Scholes and Giggs in their prime, for example.
> 
> The difference? Fergie would not allow it to affect them and would, over the period of a year or two, invest in new players, so that they were ready. You only need to look at Anderson, Nani, Young, Cleverly, etc.
> 
> My opinion of Arsenal has never been popular, because I've been unsure of them for several years. Credit to them for proving me wrong at times, but if you ask anyone with half a brain, they'll tell you this has been coming, Fabregas/Nasri going was just the catalyst.
> 
> Whilst I can respect being prudent with finances, and believe me, I'm in the pro-efficiency camp, there's still a way to do it without endangering the future of your club. This managing of cost is all well and good, but when you have less than full houses due to loss of form and decreased income through CL revenues, which may well happen come this time next season, that managing of costs will need to be amplified unless someone injects money into the club.
> 
> I've seen the same thing happen at my club. We had a relatively cheaply assembled side of non-league youngsters, players who had previously left the club and academy prospects and they flourished. We did well last season and then sold all but two of the starting lineup from the PL Semi. We now have a couple of mil in income, but it's not immediate and won't be available to spend, and as such, our side, whilst still decent, is not at the standard it was. We now have lower gates, a loss of form and a general air of dissatisfaction at the club.
> 
> We sold our assets and now sit struggling in the same sort of position Arsenal are.
> 
> I'm not pretending I know everything there is to know, but I'm not going to change my opinion because it's not popular.


Comparing Nasri to a prime Giggs or Scholes and the effect it has on the respected teams is laughable.

It's pretty clear you hate Arsenal, as when you post it is usual about Arsenal, and something that doesn't make sense in a very critical way. Bollocks. You say things as if Wenger has the final say on all transfers. The board has massive input and limits the funds we have to spend at given times. Are you really that dumb and na'ive to think that Wenger wouldn't want to replace arguably one of the PL's greatest ever midfielders? 

Also, Anderson and Cleverley aren't going to be the next big partnership for United, in my view.

You did say one thing that was sensible, but I doubt our gates will drop too dramatically, but losing CL money will be a blow if it happens. We still have 50 million left to spend however if Gazidis is to be belived, and we can cut the wage bill drastically too.

Oh, and comparing Bournemouth to Arsenal is a shocking comparison. The same principles may apply but there is a country mile between both clubs and the money. The same things won't happen.



Also, apparently Ancelotti wants to manage Spurs, Arsenal or Liverpool. Spurs are my bet after 'arry leaves for England. Also, he exclusively revealed something very intimate - "The more time goes by, the more I fall in love with Ferguson"...

Oh, and Denilson hasn't had the best of starts at Sao Paulo...

Denilson returned to Sao Paulo in the summer, after telling Gunners boss Arsene Wenger he is a 'winner' and unhappy with the club's failure to claim any trophies during his four year stint in North London.

However, the 23-year-old, who said the move was aimed at boosting his chance of a return to the Brazilian national team, was sent off twice in his first three matches, with the latter of the red cards coming after swearing at a referee.

Denilson was criticised for his petulance with a series of angry messages on Twitter, but his online row escalated this week, after he branded fans who moaned about manager Adílson Batista as 'very, very annoying'.

A series of angry exchanges took place, before the mild-mannered youngster embarrassingly tried to claim he did not mean his comments in a negative way, only to once again rile up the Sao Paulo faithful.

It appears Denilson has found no more support in his native Brazil than he had in North London, with a section of fans now demanding manager Batista never selects him again.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Don't worry, I do concentrate on AFC Bournemouth. I'm tempted to tell you to come back to me when you spend as much on your team as I do, but hey, don't want to be controversial, do I? 

Difference is, like you said yourselves, we are different sides. The comparison I was making is valid, though it is in different circumstances. The only difference is you are expected to do well and are not, we punched above our weight and our normal level, which I can accept, is mid table or survival in the league we are in right now. We only dropped out because of a chairman that makes the Blackburn owners seem informed.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> It's pretty clear you hate Arsenal, as when you post it is usual about Arsenal, and something that doesn't make sense in a very critical way. Bollocks. You say things as if Wenger has the final say on all transfers. The board has massive input and limits the funds we have to spend at given times. Are you really that dumb and na'ive to think that Wenger wouldn't want to replace arguably one of the PL's greatest ever midfielders?


Wenger and everbody was aware Fabregas was leaving well in advance. He must have known Nasri wanted to leave too. He should have signed the best he could get in the Summer, even if they weren't quite as good as Nasri and Fabregas. Instead it was a deadline day scramble, and I think that only happened because of what happened against Man Utd (8-2 lol). I think Arteta was a decent signing though for the record.

Yes the board for any club has an influence on what is spent but Wenger is stubborn and won't splash out. Heck he often refuses to buy players who are already established. He should have been tripping over his own shoe laces to sign Parker for all of £5m yet he went to Spurs who aren't even in the Champions League.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I think some people are being harsh on Arteta. Sure, he's not as good as Cesc, but few players are. I think he's done a fine job in his own right. Once he settles into the team more, and gets a better sense oh how and when players run, his passing can be key in unlocking opposition defences. I've always been a big far of Arteta, especially after he poked Pedersen in the eye too, that was brilliant.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Well done, Trap. It's nice to see a manager not sugar-coating it. Best is decent but we need energy and people who put in a shift. Long and Doyle will run around all night, don't know if the same could be said for Best.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Don't think we're on about the same guy here, runs himself into the ground for us every week.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

People who are unwaveringly bias when discussing their team seriously annoy me. I can admit that over the last 3 seasons Cardiff have bottled it at their chanced to get promotion to the Premier League. I know some Man City fans that can admit that they have, in the past, thrown away money on players who weren't worth it.

Not being able to admit that Arsenal are struggling and have been managed fairly poorly is being unwaveringly bias.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



DeeCee said:


> Don't worry, I do concentrate on AFC Bournemouth. I'm tempted to tell you to come back to me when you spend as much on your team as I do, but hey, don't want to be controversial, do I?


a seemingly typical supremacist who thinks fans who go to every game or spends a lot of money has a higher opinion than everyone else. 



steamed hams said:


> Wenger and everbody was aware Fabregas was leaving well in advance. He must have known Nasri wanted to leave too. He should have signed the best he could get in the Summer, even if they weren't quite as good as Nasri and Fabregas. Instead it was a deadline day scramble, and I think that only happened because of what happened against Man Utd (8-2 lol). I think Arteta was a decent signing though for the record.
> 
> Yes the board for any club has an influence on what is spent but Wenger is stubborn and won't splash out. Heck he often refuses to buy players who are already established. He should have been tripping over his own shoe laces to sign Parker for all of £5m yet he went to Spurs who aren't even in the Champions League.


I agree that Cesc should have been replaced better, but you really can't unless you spend 35-40 millon at least and Arteta was a good signing, it's just a shame we didn't get the 06/07 Arteta who was as good a midfielder as most in the league at the time. I would have liked a better player coming in, or a few players to compensate but we have what we have. To really compensate we need to change formation and tactics instead of solely relying on personnel, like getting the best out of multiple players rather than using a system that was created for one player to be at the heart of (Cesc) who is no longer here. Wenger does spend when necessary, as was proved in the Dein years, where he raised a lot of eyebrows with some of the relatively high price tags for some players. 

Nasri fucked him about in the summer saying he was staying, then going, then staying, then going. I think we would have kept him here if he wanted for another year. Whether that is of Wenger's wanting or not. The board have more power here than most other big clubs, for sure. Anyway, we got Gervinho earlier in the summer who was a direct replacement so that wasn't a deadline say scramble.

On experience, it's a mix of Wenger and the board being wrong in my opinion. The board want re-sale value on every player, and so does Wenger. Wenger has re-iterated quite a few times over the summer that he wants experience, yet we either don't get it or get average experienced players. Whether that is up to the board, Wenger or the both we don't know. 

At the end of the day, we can sign anyone we want up to 40 million on a player, but that isn't our problem. The wages is what sucks the life out of us. Our wage bill is twice that of Tottenham, around 125 million pounds IIRC a year with quite a few average players on the books, and adding 150k a week to the bill takes a LOT of money out of the club. There was apparently a bust up with Wenger and the board over the summer with Arsene wanting to go to 150k a week but the board not allowing it.

The situation with the board is embarassing for the club, and if we fall out of the top 4 and if gates starting to fall hopefully they will see the light of day and invest more money.


I'm not being "unwaveringly bias" at all. I can see all of the problems here, of which there are many, but there are also positives. It's just they aren't ripped off the back of a 'Sun' newspaper.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Seems like United really want to make sure Ravel Morrison keeps his head in the right place. There is a rumour there is a ban on players and staff mentioning him to the media, for instance both Ferguson and Scholes were interviewed in the last month and were asked about prospects and neither of them mentioned morrison, which is unusual as along with pogba he is probably the most promising.
Also it seems he was sent along with Jones and Smalling to visit a childrens hospice last week


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> Tuesday night's Johnstone's Paint Trophy second-round clash between Accrington and Tranmere was abandoned following a serious injury to Accrington defender Tom Bender.
> 
> The on-loan Colchester man was caught in a collision in the area between Stanley goalkeeper Ian Dunbavin and Tranmere's Lucas Akin in the 38th minute.
> 
> He was unconscious and was treated on the pitch for 30 minutes with oxygen and was on a drip before he left in an ambulance.
> 
> Stanley had taken the lead in the ninth minute when Kevin McIntyre's cross was turned into his own goal by Zoumana Bakayogo but Tranmere hit back to lead with goals from Ash Taylor (20) and Mustafa Tirkyaka (35), before play was halted.


Jesus, I hope he's going to be OK. Sickening injury, puts football into perspective when a player gets a injury that could paralyse them.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

damn, im pretty sure i saw his debut for colchester a couple of years ago, terrible injury for a player just starting their career, really hope it isnt as bad as first feared

i was at a colchester pre season match against ipswich in the summer which had to be called off due to a colchester player getting a head injury, an ambulance had to drive on the pitch, and what made it worse is that the ipswich fans were booing and singing stupid chants


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> Seems like United really want to make sure Ravel Morrison keeps his head in the right place. There is a rumour there is a ban on players and staff mentioning him to the media, for instance both Ferguson and Scholes were interviewed in the last month and were asked about prospects and neither of them mentioned morrison, which is unusual as along with pogba he is probably the most promising.
> Also it seems he was sent along with Jones and Smalling to visit a childrens hospice last week


Think that’s right thing to do, he messed up his knows that & given another chance, I have no doubt if didn’t balls up he be getting chances in first team this season but needs show his grown up before can be trusted enough before that happens. 

And hopefully getting him to go with lads on trips to a hospital will wake him up & 2 not being spoke of by manager/players as one of stars for future at MUFC should hurt him & give him kick up the ass he needs cos if goes down route he was wont be a footballer at Man Utd so then he wont ever get regionalization as a star for future. Kid got load of talent getting his head right is key once/if it does though boy he could become a real superstar.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> Seems like United really want to make sure Ravel Morrison keeps his head in the right place. There is a rumour there is a ban on players and staff mentioning him to the media, for instance both Ferguson and Scholes were interviewed in the last month and were asked about prospects and neither of them mentioned morrison, which is unusual as along with pogba he is probably the most promising.
> Also it seems he was sent along with Jones and Smalling to visit a childrens hospice last week


he was one of the prospects on fifa 12 as a major story ha.



Heel said:


> Jesus, I hope he's going to be OK. Sickening injury, puts football into perspective when a player gets a injury that could paralyse them.


wow. very scary.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

He might have broken his neck, they reckon. He was unconscious for over 30 mins....


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Terrifying incident, especially considering where he's at in his career. I really hope it's not bad as feared.

In much lighter and not-at-all-related news, I suck at FIFA 12. This is frustrating, lol. I don't seem to want to mentally commit to the new system, and especially don't seem to want to commit to throwing out the old one. Absolutely love the game, though. I just need to get around this learning curve.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I absolutely blow at defending. So much so, I've had to stay at Professional difficulty. I won't even dare try World Class right now.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> Seems like United really want to make sure Ravel Morrison keeps his head in the right place. There is a rumour there is a ban on players and staff mentioning him to the media, for instance both Ferguson and Scholes were interviewed in the last month and were asked about prospects and neither of them mentioned morrison, which is unusual as along with pogba he is probably the most promising.
> Also it seems he was sent along with Jones and Smalling to visit a childrens hospice last week


He probably stole from them.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Mikey Damage said:


> I absolutely blow at defending. So much so, I've had to stay at Professional difficulty. I won't even dare try World Class right now.


Exact same here. That is exactly my problem. I keep wanting to defend the old way and little bitch teams absolutely rip me apart. I finally held Stoke and got out to a 4-1 lead, but then they were like "lol jk" and made it 4-3 and nearly tied. Finished the game frustrated with a win, went to the next game against West Brom, and then they scored on me in the first minute. I turned the PS3 off and now I'm here. I've got so much work to do.

My buddy who I usually handily defeat at FIFA is gonna rip me to shreds at this rate. Not only is he playing more than I am because he actually has time in the day, but he's actually getting the hang of it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

pffft, world class. i had to take it down to mighty SEMI-PRO to get some decent results. lost to some unknown team in pre-season.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> Also, apparently Ancelotti wants to manage Spurs, Arsenal or Liverpool. Spurs are my bet after 'arry leaves for England. Also, he exclusively revealed something very intimate - "The more time goes by, the more I fall in love with Ferguson"...


I don't think Wenger is leaving anytime soon. Well, if he does leave, it would most likely be because he would be sick and tired of the board not adjusting to reality in club football. Kroenke, please get out!

About Gervinho replacing Nasri, it's not quite like that. Nasri was a CAM who could virtually play anywhere on the pitch. Gervinho isn't that sort of a player. Wenger wanted Nasri to replace Cesc in the middle; and Gervinho to take Nasri's position on the wings. But the board forced him to sell Nasri. Sucks.

Arsenal fans, anybody missing Eboue now?




Bananas said:


> I think some people are being harsh on Arteta. Sure, he's not as good as Cesc, but few players are. I think he's done a fine job in his own right. Once he settles into the team more, and gets a better sense oh how and when players run, his passing can be key in unlocking opposition defences. I've always been a big far of Arteta, especially after he poked Pedersen in the eye too, that was brilliant.


^ Everything he said about Arteta. Arteta is one brilliant player and he has done well so far--considering he was signed at the last minute. Once he settles, Arsenal will do good.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Mikey Damage said:


> I absolutely blow at defending. So much so, I've had to stay at Professional difficulty. I won't even dare try World Class right now.


Yah I can't defend for shit. I'm playing people online who aren't good at all who can just breeze through my defence. I'm still winning those games 3-2 or 4-3 as i'm clinical in front of goal, but when i'm playing good people i'm the one losing 5-2 or 6-3.

I find myself winning most games on Professional, so i'm sticking with that at the moment.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Comes to something when PES is becoming more enjoyable again.

Might just stick with PES and download an OF, as ML > Career Mode, ML Online > UT and Club Boss is awesome.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Two horrendous transfer stories (cba using the other thread) today;

1) Rio Ferdinand to Chicago Fire
2) Lassana Diarra to Doncaster Rovers

Sources probably come from Ferdinand enjoying the city of Chicago during a tour and Diarra, well, I have no doubts that Doncaster is definitely Diarra's favourite place in the world.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Is there no drug testing in the MLS? :side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> pffft, world class. i had to take it down to mighty SEMI-PRO to get some decent results. lost to some unknown team in pre-season.


Sounds like Arsenal, maybe Wenger should turn the difficulty down too 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

He already turned down the difficulty for the Emirates Cup. It didn't work this season.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Seriously though, I like the changes to defending this game, it's harder but if you learn how to "jockey" and shirt tug at the right times it does get easier to keep a clean sheet.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Pretty much hat Jobbed out said but it is still very hard and I get owned at times by the likes of City And Man u on professional.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Razor King said:


> I don't think Wenger is leaving anytime soon. Well, if he does leave, it would most likely be because he would be sick and tired of the board not adjusting to reality in club football. Kroenke, please get out!
> 
> About Gervinho replacing Nasri, it's not quite like that. Nasri was a CAM who could virtually play anywhere on the pitch. Gervinho isn't that sort of a player. Wenger wanted Nasri to replace Cesc in the middle; and Gervinho to take Nasri's position on the wings. But the board forced him to sell Nasri. Sucks.
> 
> Arsenal fans, anybody missing Eboue now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Everything he said about Arteta. Arteta is one brilliant player and he has done well so far--considering he was signed at the last minute. Once he settles, Arsenal will do good.


Meh, I would have hated Nasri playing in the Cesc position. He literally doesn't have half the creativity Cesc does that made us tick down the middle of the park. It would probably work if we bought another striker though and we played a proper centre forward up front with RVP playing just behind him and Nasri playing CAM with the three anchoring behind him. Nasri is much better playing down wide or attacking centre backs with his deadly 1-2s. His crossing has really surprised me and I'm disappointed we didn't take advantage of it at his time here. If we changed our tactics, then absolutely it would have worked to take advantage of his varied skill set although as we saw a few times last season when Nasri steps in for Cesc the attacks are very, very slow as he isn't the type of player to play in that role. In all, a very different player to Cesc.

On Eboue, he is a decent player and is capable of a quality performance but too many times was he a liability defending or attacking. If Coquelin can maintain his form at right back I would probably prefer him there although Eboue does bring experience with realtionships with wingers. I'm not a fan of playing midfielders at the back, and especially not on the flanks. Coquelin isn't the quickest either so will need support from his winger but hopefully if he does play there he can surprise us. Glad his big 60-70k is off the wage bill in all.

The best word to describe Arteta's performances this year is 'efficient' really. He retains the ball well and instigates quite a few attacks but he did have a poor game against Spurs and really cost us the game along with Ramsey. Although he has only been here a short while and once he is fully bedded in he should be fine. He has had a lot of pressure coming in ans starting most of our games so credit where credit is due.

Also, these are interesting:



Spoiler: Football rich list



5. The Liebherr Family £3bn

Southampton (Last year £3bn, 5th)

Few would have enjoyed Southampton's recent successes more than Markus Liebherr (pictured). The industrialist died of a heart attack in August 2010, just 13 months after agreeing a deal to buy the then struggling Saints within two hours of arriving at the St Mary's ground. No terms were disclosed but the club came out of administration and Liebherr claimed the deal was "ein Schnappchen" (a bargain).
Scion of the Liebherr family, whose self-named industrial group has expanded over the decades from tower cranes into all manner of machinery, Markus inherited a fifth of the family fortune when his father died in 1993 – but gave his shares back and developed his own business group Mali International. The whole Liebherr fortune is reckoned to be worth £3 billion.
His family have pledged to continue his good work at Southampton. Generously funded, the Saints had finished 2009/10 in a disappointing seventh place in League One, but were promoted the following season; they have started 2011/2012 strongly despite the sale of Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain to Arsenal for £12m – a fee which took Southampton's income from the transfer of academy players like Wayne Bridge, Theo Walcott and Gareth Bale to more than £40m since the turn of the century.

FourFourTwo's Southampton club news page
Roman Abramovich £10.3bn
4. Roman Abramovich £10.3bn

Chelsea (Last year £7.4bn, 4th)

History is dead to Roman Abramovich. Carlo Ancelotti did the league-and-cup Double for Chelsea in 2010 and within 12 months was sacked in a corridor. His successor Andres Villas-Boas needs to triumph quickly and repeatedly, specifically in the Champions League; in the heretofore fruitless pursuit of winning Europe's biggest club competition, Abramovich has dispensed with managers Ancelotti, Luiz Felipe Scolari, Avram Grant, Jose Mourinho and Claudio Ranieri – and close to £1 billion all told, with losses at the club rising to £77.8 m in 2009-10. Helpfully, Abramovich wrote off £340m of club debt to him in January 2010 and effectively turned a £709m loan into equity.
It's eight years since Abramovich bought Chelsea for £140m but his background was far from privileged. Born in a bleak industrial town just south of the Arctic Circle, he was orphaned at three and raised by his uncle. Moving to Moscow at 14, he did his army service and then started his own business, first making cheap plastic products, later graduating to tyres. Shrewdly he moved into the burgeoning oil industry, buying Sibneft with tycoon Boris Berezovsky in 1995 for around £120m. Abramovich then bought the exiled Berezovsky's shares in Sibneft, which was sold to the Russian natural gas monopoly Gazprom in October 2005; the stake held by Abramovich and some minor partners was worth around £7.5 billion, with a further £280m dividend paid in June 2006 to former owners.
Huge dividends over the years from Sibneft and sales of stakes in his other operations added another £2 billion. In recent times, Abramovich has diversified his portfolio by taking a stake in the Russian steel group Evraz and mining group Highland Gold. Abramovich and his partners have stakes in the two now worth £1812m, up sharply on the year. Even after a costly divorce from his former wife Irina, Abramovich has a string of property, art and yachting assets world-wide. With the hefty Chelsea spending, we clip him back by £300m from the £10,600m figure in Finans magazine's 2011 Russian rich list.

FourFourTwo's Chelsea club news page
Lakshmi Mittal £11.8bn
3. Lakshmi Mittal £11.8bn

QPR (Last year £17bn, 2nd)

You can't always get what you want. Four years after buying into QPR, Mittal will be pleased to see the Hoops playing in the Premier League – but perhaps irked that the attention is on Malaysian majority owner Tony Fernandes, who beat Mittal to the 66% club stake formerly held by F1 supremo Bernie Ecclestone for a rumoured fee of around £35m.
Mittal retains his 33% stake and his son-in-law Amit Bhatia is the QPR vice-chairman. But steel is where Mittal has made his fortune as boss of the world's largest steel maker, ArcelorMittal. He has grown rich by acquiring and turning round ailing ex-state-owned mills round the world. His father, Mohan, had moved to the city after Partition and built up a steel operation. After working in the family business, Mittal moved to Indonesia in 1976 and later in 1995, he separated his own steel operation from the family's Indian businesses, and went his own way.
Mittal settled in London, where he loves to live, although he retains his Indian passport. His family stake in the company is now worth £7.877 billion. Mittal has a £9m pile in London's exclusive Bishop's Avenue, he also set a world record for a private home when he paid a reputed £70m to Bernie Ecclestone for a house in Kensington Palace Gardens. In all with past dividends, and a multi-billion investment portfolio, we reckon that the Mittal family is now worth perhaps £11.8 billion.

FourFourTwo's QPR club news page

Alisher Usmanov £12.4bn
2. Alisher Usmanov £12.4bn

Arsenal (Last year £8bn, 3rd)

Uzbek-Russian tycoon Usmanov's Red and White Securities has been buying shares in Arsenal and now has a 29.28% stake worth £235m. He says of his interest in the Gunners: "My love for Arsenal is like that of a man for a woman. It is not something you can sell." But nor can cash consummate the relationship: in April he lost the battle for majority control to Stan Kroenke, to whom Lady Nina Bracewell-Smith and the late Danny Fiszman decided to sell their shares to the American instead of Usmanov.
The son of a former state prosecutor in Tashkent, Usmanov became rich through steel and iron ore mines. He has a 45% stake in Metalloinvest, Russia's biggest iron ore miner, which is valued at up to £13 billion. Usmanov's more recent investments are in media, telecoms and banking. He has made a huge profit on an investment in the £32 billion Facebook social network site. Usmanov bought $800 million of stock in state-controlled Siberbank in 2009. He also owns a £48million mansion in north London, as well as Sutton Place, the Surrey Tudor manor house formerly owned by the world's one-time richest man, J Paul Getty. In September 2007, Usmanov splashed out £20m to buy the art collection of the late cellist Mstislav Rostropovich for a state museum.
With the recent stock market improvements, we raise Usmanov to £13 billion. But despite his large stake in Arsenal and his huge wealth, Usmanov is no nearer gaining control of the club from Stan Kroenke, the US billionaire who has over 66% of the shares.

FourFourTwo's Arsenal club news page
Sheikh Mansour bin Zayed Al Nahyan £20bn
1. Sheikh Mansour bin Zayed Al Nahyan £20bn

Manchester City (Last year £20bn, 1st)

According to accountants with abacuses, the £23m signing of Samir Nasri took Sheikh Mansour's spending on Manchester City into 10 figures – £1.003 billion, to be precise, breaking down into £210m to acquire the club, £433m on transfers and an aggregate wage bill of £360m. For that he's achieved third place, an FA Cup win and a first Champions League campaign: admission to football's top table.
The Sheikh won't be rooting down the back of the sofa for change. The brother of the ruler of the oil-rich Abu Dhabi, the biggest of the United Arab Emirates, he can afford to take a long view. His family fortune and that of Abu Dhabi as a state have been interlinked since oil was discovered in 1958, turning the nation of fishermen into a global financial powerhouse. The Abu Dhabi assets are reckoned to be nearly £400 billion.
Married to Sheikha Manal bin Mohammed bin Rashid Al-Maktoum, daughter of Dubai's ruler Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al-Maktoum, Sheikh Mansour is also politically influential as a member of the federal cabinet in the United Arab Emirates and Minister of Presidential Affairs. His love of sport has already led him to become chairman of Al Jazeera Football Club and the Emirates Horse Racing Authority. With the hefty spending at City and the fact that oil prices are level pegging, we keep Mansour at £20 billion.




USMANOV second. 8 billion to Sheikh's 20 :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

our wage bill should go down next season. should.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

http://www.espnstar.com/football/news/detail/item685737/

lolsven. why would wenger take the england job when if he wanted to leave he could get paid 250k a week elsewhere?


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/teams/manchester-united/8806259/Manchester-United-overtaken-by-New-York-Yankees-as-worlds-most-valuable-sports-brand-in-Forbes-list.html

interesting read too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i always though the yankees were the biggest. the support for them is ridiculous (same as united, but even moreso). you mention baseball to anyone at all, the first team mentioned is the yankess.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

the main point to that article 



> Although Forbes claims that United would have held onto their position as the world’s most valuable sports brand but for the increasing strength of the US dollar against the pound.


united are still the most valuable sports team in the world


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Lists like that are always too speculative for me - there's no way those American teams, or any other sporting franchise for that matter, has the global appeal that the big 3 - Real Madrid, Man Utd and Barcelona (in that order) have. They're definitely the 3 biggest teams in sport in terms of support/fan base, even if they're not the most valuable due to the ridiculous sums that fly around in American sport.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Yankees are ridiculously marketable though, in the mainstream, just as much as the other big teams. The amount of hats and general merchandise people wear from them around here is just ridiculous. I don't think many Americans would walk about with a load of United merchandise on.

No denying those three are the biggest, but the Yankees are huge too.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I bet 95% of those people wearing the Yankee gear have no idea what it actually represents and believe it to just stand for some New York logo.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

They would have to have an extremely low IQ level to not know what it represents.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> pffft, world class. i had to take it down to mighty SEMI-PRO to get some decent results. lost to some unknown team in pre-season.


Yeah, the way things are going I'm considering going down to semi-pro, just to get myself more comfortable. This is a long way fallen from winning comfortably on legendary. Those were the days. 


Seb said:


> Yah I can't defend for shit. I'm playing people online who aren't good at all who can just breeze through my defence. I'm still winning those games 3-2 or 4-3 as i'm clinical in front of goal, but when i'm playing good people i'm the one losing 5-2 or 6-3.
> 
> I find myself winning most games on Professional, so i'm sticking with that at the moment.


Yeah. I _can_ win on professional, but it's just so easy for me to get burned. Too easy.


For The Win said:


> Comes to something when PES is becoming more enjoyable again.


As frustrating a time as I'm having on FIFA, I would never turn to PES to solve my troubles. 


Jobbed_Out said:


> Seriously though, I like the changes to defending this game, it's harder but if you learn how to "jockey" and shirt tug at the right times it does get easier to keep a clean sheet.


I like the changes, I really do. I just haven't committed to them, specifically probably the jockeying. I don't think I've ever jockeyed outside of the tutorial, and that's probably one of my problems.

This isn't to say I've played a ton, because I don't have that much time in the day. I've probably played 5 or 6 games. But I'm so used to being able to adjust quicker. And I'm used to actually being really, really good at FIFA. This is definitely a swift kick in the ass. :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I switched back to legacy but there's no shirt tug/pull in that so I'm thinking of switching back and giving it another go.
Shirt pulling is dead handy when a player is in front of you and sprinting. You're fucked if you're legacy defending and someone is just in front of you and sprinting.
The game is only out a few days, I shouldn't be so lazy by giving up on the defending.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Evo said:


> As frustrating a time as I'm having on FIFA, I would never turn to PES to solve my troubles.


To each their own, but there's truly nothing wrong with PES this year. At least the COM play differently every match.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> They would have to have an extremely low IQ level to not know what it represents.


they are american dont forget


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I was referring to those wearing it over here but I wouldn't put it past those yanks.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

yeah i'd say 99% of the people who wear the Yankee's caps in england have never watched a game of baseball


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

even if they hadn't watched them they would probably know the team, although yes, quite a few probably have no idea what it means.

jockeying on fifa is really helpful. not sure about other's control schemes but if you hold down R2 then another player presses the opposition player and allows you to control another player so you can regain the shape in defence. really helpful tool.

i'm not sure if simming matches on higher difficulties gets tougher though. i simmed a match on world class and went 4-1 down to tottenham with a great side out and RVP got injured for 3 months.





for transfer news, chamakh is apparently wanted by PSG (fuck yeah) and moussa sow says he doesn't know where his future lies. i bought him on fifa 12 and he is the fucking shit on it btw.

http://arsenalnewsnewsnews.wordpress.com/2011/10/04/why-wenger-can-spend-100m-in-january/

interesting article. didn't know of those new sponsership deals either. Gazidis doing well by the looks of it. wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if city tried to nab him for their chief executive (if they haven't appointed a new one yet?)








shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> Carlos Tevez's commitment to any side he turns out for cannot be questioned, according to his advisor Kia Joorabchian.
> 
> The Manchester City striker has caused a storm with his recent actions, with his reported refusal to take to the field in a UEFA Champions League clash with Bayern Munich seeing him vilified.
> 
> Having remained rooted to the bench at the Allianz Arena, Tevez has been hit with a two-week suspension by City as they carry out an internal investigation.
> 
> The Argentina international, who is currently back in his homeland, has always maintained that he did nothing wrong.
> 
> In a post-match interview he said that he 'did not feel right to play', while a statement released in the aftermath of the game claimed there had been a 'misunderstanding'.
> 
> The full consequences of his actions are yet to be determined, but Joorabchian claims Tevez has not acted out of line after claiming the translation of the questions put to the player in the post-match interview were not accurate.
> 
> He believes his client is a model professional who never gives anything less than 100 per cent when out on the field and should be able to decide when he is and when he is not in a suitable state to give his all.
> 
> "One thing you can't criticise him for is his commitment when he's on the pitch," Joorabchian told the Leaders in Football conference in London.
> 
> "You can never criticise him for not wanting to play."


fuckyoufuckyoufuckyoufuckyoufuckyou


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

re: fifa defending.

i just figured out how that if you hold the (RB/R1) button to bring your teammate, you're really supposed to hold another button in addition. For example:

RB/R1 + LT/L2 to trigger your teammate to jockey.
RB/R1 + B/Circle to make your teammate tackle (you might have to hold down the tackle button, I dunno, i need to test more)
RB/R1 + A/X to make your teammate contain.

I didn't know this until today. Ooops. Would have been more helpful in defending.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

didnt anyone watch the tutorial videos/play the tutorial


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

yeah. on the demo. but i dont recall it telling you anything other than use the RB/R1 to use a teammate.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

must have discovered it myself :hb


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Haven't posted in here for a while so, hey all. 

Forbes football Rich List - lolwut? Sheikh Monsour still number 1 not as if anyone can be richer than him in football.......I think.



Fifa 12 - I've mastered defending 8*D


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> And finally, Liverpool could bid for Chelsea winger Salomon Kalou, who has struggled to establish himself at the Stamford Bridge club.


http://www.givemefootball.com/premier-league/liverpool-consider-blues-winger-bid

8*D

I've never heard of the site either.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Managed a 0-0 draw against Bologna in a pre-season friendly on world-class. Tactical defending, easy peasy :side:.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:side: just did the Juventus/AC Milan challenge in the player hub...won 4-1


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



haribo said:


> http://www.givemefootball.com/premier-league/liverpool-consider-blues-winger-bid
> 
> 8*D
> 
> I've never heard of the site either.


He can stay at Chelsea tbh. 

lolbologna. Has anyone even attempted to play Fifa 12 on Legendary?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Chain Gang solider said:


> He can stay at Chelsea tbh.
> 
> lolbologna. Has anyone even attempted to play Fifa 12 on Legendary?


I only play on Legendary. It's not going very well. Can't remember the last time I won :hmm:


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Anyone brought the RvP biography that was recently released?

Fun fact, one of my mates who is an AFC Bournemouth fan wrote it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

No, sounds interesting though. £17.99... what the fuck?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

The defending on FIFA 12 really suits me as that's how I've always defended anyways, I don't rush into tackles just holding down Circle like most do and prefer to jockey players into the sideline or pick the right moment to step in and tackle, so I'm having no problems with it, unlike all of my friends who currently suck ass 8*D.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I think I finally had some sort of lightbulb moment with FIFA. I went down to semi-pro just to get some confidence and after dishing out a 12-0 smashing, went back up to professional where I now seem to be handling it just fine.

Did the "younger players" thing for my first league cup match and got a hat trick with Lukaku. Coming off of that, he told me he wanted to start the Man U game. I checked his form and it was way better than everyone else's, so the crazy bastard, I actually did it. Played a 4-1-3-2 partnering him and Drogba. Lukaku had an immense performance and scored 2 goals in the game, which I won, and was rightly named man of the match and got a big article written about him. Whaddya' know!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



haribo said:


> http://www.givemefootball.com/premier-league/liverpool-consider-blues-winger-bid
> 
> 8*D
> 
> I've never heard of the site either.


Evo would call it a good move if it happened. :side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Putting internet stereotypes aside, if someone wanted to make that move based on last season, could you really blame them? Liverpool should be looking at this season, though. Kalou has had probably the worst start to a season of his career. Though if anyone's going to look past that, it's Kenny, I suppose.

I do feel sorry for Kalou, though. He's had a ton of bad luck and just hasn't been able to impress his new manager on pretty much any opportunity he's been given. He's inviting the jokes to be thrown at him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I went from Professional to Semi-Pro to World Class. Only played one match on WC, but I lost 1-0. To Derby County. I missed a penalty in the 90th minute. 

On the positive, my virtual pro is a 79 overall. so...yay.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> didnt anyone watch the tutorial videos/play the tutorial


It came on automatically for me when I loaded the game the first time.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Evo said:


> Putting internet stereotypes aside, if someone wanted to make that move based on last season, could you really blame them? Liverpool should be looking at this season, though. Kalou has had probably the worst start to a season of his career. Though if anyone's going to look past that, it's Kenny, I suppose.
> 
> I do feel sorry for Kalou, though. He's had a ton of bad luck and just hasn't been able to impress his new manager on pretty much any opportunity he's been given. He's inviting the jokes to be thrown at him.


Yes. He scored poacher's goals. We don't really need that. It'd be a waste of money.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Why would any top club want Kalou? He had a decent season last year, but he has barely improved over 5 years and is very inconsistent.

A decent squad player for a top club and that is all. A mid-table starter.

Or, looking at it, he will fit right in at Liverpool.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> Why would any top club want Kalou? He had a decent season last year, but he has barely improved over 5 years and is very inconsistent.
> 
> A decent squad player for a top club and that is all. A mid-table starter.
> 
> Or, looking at it, he will fit right in at Liverpool.


better than going to Arsene 'I'm averaging a point every league game' Wenger's rubbish side 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

7.5 million a point. umadson?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

You tried to spend money on deadline day, but had to settle for Yossi on loan. You the maddest. 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Kalou is still better than Downing tbf, so he'd get into the Liverpool team.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'd rather play Maxi than Kalou.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'd rather play Bellamy than any of the 3, but King Kenny seems to be playing Downing.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> I'd rather play Maxi than Kalou.


Good joke man.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> I'd rather play Bellamy than any of the 3, but King Kenny seems to be playing Downing.


Bellamy seems to be more of an impact sub for us. Downing was gash last game, but they want to make the Carroll/Downing thing work.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Who better than Mr 24% to tee up crosses for the 3rd most expensive EPL player ever?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'd take Kalou over Downing and Maxi. Unless I was facing Fulham, in which case I would take Maxi over Lionel Messi himself.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I think I'm the only person who doesn't think Downing is actually that bad. He's not a top 4 player, but then again he isn't playing in a top 4 team....


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

He's a solid player. Wouldn't have been my first choice for the left wing in the transfer window though.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Evo said:


> I'd take Kalou over Downing and Maxi. Unless I was facing Fulham, in which case I would take Maxi over Lionel Messi himself.


Against Stoke as well, everyone know's Messi wouldn't be able to handle a rainy monday night at the Brittania.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I don't think Downing is "that bad." I just don't think he's better than Kalou. I think Downing has a lot to prove getting the call for a club like Liverpool and is going to have to do extra work to earn respect.

EDIT: ^Now against Stoke, I would actually take Downing. That way, when Shawcross breaks his legs for no reason, I won't be too hurt about the player I just lost. 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> 7.5 million a point. umadson?


collection tin for yossi + arteta. u mirin


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Evo said:


> I don't think Downing is "that bad." I just don't think he's better than Kalou. I think Downing *has a lot to prove getting the call for a club like Liverpool* and is going to have to do extra work to earn respect.
> 
> EDIT: ^Now against Stoke, I would actually take Downing. That way, when Shawcross breaks his legs for no reason, I won't be too hurt about the player I just lost. 8*D


It's not international football you know.







Pay £20m, get player. And players like Poulsen and Voronin have gotten that call. But I'm mainly mad at Dwight Yorke to Man Utd.

Not sure what you mean by 'respect' either. Like hustle, loyalty, respect?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Vader13 said:


> I think I'm the only person who doesn't think Downing is actually that bad. He's not a top 4 player, but then again he isn't playing in a top 4 team....


I don't really think he's that bad either, to be honest.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Vader13 said:


> but then again he isn't playing in a top 4 team....














BkB Hulk said:


> He's a solid player. Wouldn't have been my first choice for the left wing in the transfer window though.


Wouldn't have been my 5th choice. Wenger trolled us by enquring, then you offered 20 anyway. lolglish.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Yet, Downing has been one of Liverpool's best players this season.

He gets a lot of stick for nothing.

Never been brilliant in the Eng;and side but was pivotal in Boro's success and dragged Villa from what would have been an average level.

Arsenal could do with someone like him, even if he does not get in the side, which he would I reckon, it'd be a good player to have there instead of a 17 year old jobber.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

He was good for Boro. He is a decent player. He is not a starter for a club with top 4 and above aspirations. Yes, he will put the ball on Carroll's head, but how often will he connect, and how often will Carroll score? It's a very one dimensional system for a one dimensional player, and it cost them 20 million. He can cut inside a bit and has a decent shot on him but tell me something about him that screams top 4 quality or his price tag. Fair enough if he was a smaller player in the side but the side is pretty dependent on him when Carroll is playing at the moment. He would be next to useless for us, since we don't cross the ball, like, ever. And if we got Downing he would probably miss with his crosses and lose possession all the time anyway. In fact, he loses the ball far too much to be a part of any top side, as in starting. 

He has been decent-good this season, but from the few 90 minutes I have seen him play myself he has played he hasn't shown me anything to be a starter for a top 4 side.

I could think of a few players who are better for half the price.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



DeeCee said:


> Yet, Downing has been one of Liverpool's best players this season.


No goals and no assists this season as far as i'm aware. Great return for a winger.



> He gets a lot of stick for nothing.


*doing nothing

He was completely anonymous against a ten man Everton side the other day, within 5 minutes of Bellamy replacing him, he linked up with Enrique and set up Carroll for the opening goal.



> Never been brilliant in the Eng;and side but was pivotal in Boro's success and dragged Villa from what would have been an average level.


Complete nonsense. You're right about him never being brilliant England, but dragging Villa from an average level? Villa were competing for the top 4 for the years preceding him joining. In his first season, they finished sixth, and last season they were in a relegation fight until they bought Bent in the January window.



> Arsenal could do with someone like him, even if he does not get in the side, which he would I reckon, it'd be a good player to have there instead of a 17 year old jobber.


He wouldn't get in the Arsenal team.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Meh Seb just really doesn't seem to rate Downing as a player at all. No idea why because he isn't nearly as bad as he makes him out to be.

Like Bulk he wasn't my first choice for a winger and didn't really want him but he's been solid for us so far. He nearly scored a great goal against Sunderland and bar the Everton match has been pretty decent and given it 100%. He hasn't been the best player of the league so far but he's been far from the worse.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Chamberlain scores two goals in two minutes for the U21s. Problem?


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> Chamberlain scores two goals in two minutes for the U21s. Problem?


Amazing what you can do in a team rather than a bunch of individuals.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Nasri to Man City. Problem?


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



steamed hams said:


> Nasri to Man City. Problem?


That money will go into the pot to cover the shortfall of not getting into the Champions League, or Europe Cup at this rate, so no problem there.

Wenger's got a degree in economics don't you know?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

More likely thuganomics with the amount of red cards Arsenal have picked up this season.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Meh Seb just really doesn't seem to rate Downing as a player at all. No idea why because he isn't nearly as bad as he makes him out to be.


He's nowhere near good enough to start in a top 4 team and i've yet to see anyone on here justify otherwise. If you have no idea why I don't rate Downing, read my posts. If you don't agree with what i'm saying, counter them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wait downing plays for a top 4 team.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

A team with aspirations of finishing in the top 4 is what I meant.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> He's nowhere near good enough to start in a top 4 team and i've yet to see anyone on here justify otherwise. If you have no idea why I don't rate Downing, read my posts. If you don't agree with what i'm saying, counter them.


Fair enough about the top 4 player thing because granted he wasn't my first choice for a winger either but just reading your post it just seems like you don't rate the guy at all in any sense despite the fact that apart from Suarez, Reina & Enrique dude has been one of the better players for us so far. 

Downing to rape ManU plz. :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Fair enough about the top 4 player thing because granted he wasn't my first choice for a winger either but just reading your post it just seems like you don't rate the guy at all in any sense despite the fact that apart from Suarez, Reina & Enrique dude has been one of the better players for us so far.
> 
> Downing to rape ManU plz. :side:


It's at anfield united will get raped all over, can't remember last time united put in good shift at anfield, maybe 2007/08? but even then that was if i remember correctly a close 1-0 win tevez the scorer.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



DeeCee said:


> That money will go into the pot to cover the shortfall of not getting into the Champions League, or Europe Cup at this rate, so no problem there.
> 
> Wenger's got a degree in economics don't you know?


lol. property sales will cover the loss of the CL. we already make massive profits and already have masses to spend. in fact, we have made such big profits over the years it sets us up quite well, we won't have to over spend out of the CL and make huge losses, as the profits over the years have been big. just cutting the wage bill down or an injection of cash from kroenke (like he has done with his other sports franchises) will see us back in shape. CL will make a difference but not close to being disastrous as other clubs would feel. lolnotgettingintoeuropaleague. we will be right up there for 4th by the end of the season. 


If AOC played for United and scored a hat-trick the reaction would be pretty big. Carried the U21s for past few games. FEED THE OX AND HE WILL SCORE.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> If AOC played for United and scored a hat-trick the reaction would be pretty big. Carried the U21s for past few games. FEED THE OX AND HE WILL SCORE.


hardly, i was at a u-21 game last year when welbeck scored a hattrick and nothing was made of that


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i can't find anything on welbeck scoring a hat-trick. was it in a qualifier?

guess that 7 million up front with 5 add ons wasn't too bad then 



EDIT: http://blip.tv/arsenalfc/alex-oxlade-chamberlain-hat-trick-vs-iceland-under-21s-5620694

there's the goals. LOL at the keeper on the second and third goals. third goal was excellent but keeper getting beat at near post like that is lolworthy.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> i can't find anything on welbeck scoring a hat-trick. was it in a qualifier?
> 
> guess that 7 million up front with 5 add ons wasn't too bad then
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: http://blip.tv/arsenalfc/alex-oxlade-chamberlain-hat-trick-vs-iceland-under-21s-5620694
> 
> there's the goals. LOL at the keeper on the second and third goals. third goal was excellent but keeper getting beat at near post like that is lolworthy.


oops just looked back and he only score 2, albrighton got the other, i remember wilshere came on in the second half and looked a class above everyone else


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Don't think i have ever watched a u21 game and don't think i want to but it must be better than watching senior int football especially england.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I've been to an u21 game, it was a cracker

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/internationals/6483789.stm

i remember being amazed at routledge playing and said i'd lick the bottom of my shoes if he scored.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

oh, right, thought i didn't see any match reports or anything on him scoring a hat-trick. damn, seems like an age ago since wilshere was flying under the radar at u21 level. not really all that long ago in reality. first time i realised he was going to be a star was when he came on against real madrid as a 16 year old in the emirates cup. didn't play the whole game but to this day that is the best performance by a 16 year old i had ever seen against a quality side.

hope AOC gets in the squad regularly now. wasn't even included v spurs. got long way to go but is developing quickly and appears to have made a jump in quality while training with players here. looks a good prospect.

judging by the quality of that keeping i'm not sure i want to watch a lot more u21 football either, especially against that opposition :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> oh, right, thought i didn't see any match reports or anything on him scoring a hat-trick. damn, seems like an age ago since wilshere was flying under the radar at u21 level. not really all that long ago in reality. *first time i realised he was going to be a star was when he came on against real madrid as a 16 year old in the emirates cup.* didn't play the whole game but to this day that is the best performance by a 16 year old i had ever seen against a quality side.
> 
> hope AOC gets in the squad regularly now. wasn't even included v spurs. got long way to go but is developing quickly and appears to have made a jump in quality while training with players here. looks a good prospect.
> 
> judging by the quality of that keeping i'm not sure i want to watch a lot more u21 football either, especially against that opposition :lmao


Agreed. I was actually at that game. I can't remember who played at RB for Madrid, but Wilshere ripped him a new one that afternoon.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

People are forgetting (or perhaps haven't been watching), but Downing has linked up with Suarez and Enrique quite well. The left side looks very dangerous, but I don't like it so much when he switches out right. It's at least better when we have Kelly on the right rather than Skrtel though, because Kelly is quite good getting forward. Skrtel is just trash at RB.

As far as the no assists goes, Seb, he should have a few. He put one on a silver platter for Big Andy at Anfield (against Bolton, I think), and set Suarez up beautifully against Wolves. It's not like he's actually done nothing, although it'd obviously be better if he did have some assists at this stage of the season.



Stringer said:


> Wouldn't have been my 5th choice. Wenger trolled us by enquring, then you offered 20 anyway. lolglish.


Yossi and Arteta wouldn't have been in your top ten choices either. You mad? 8*D



Stringer said:


> oh, right, thought i didn't see any match reports or anything on him scoring a hat-trick. damn, seems like an age ago since wilshere was flying under the radar at u21 level. not really all that long ago in reality. first time i realised he was going to be a star was when he came on against real madrid as a 16 year old in the emirates cup. didn't play the whole game but to this day that is the best performance by a 16 year old i had ever seen against a quality side.
> 
> hope AOC gets in the squad regularly now. wasn't even included v spurs. got long way to go but is developing quickly and appears to have made a jump in quality while training with players here. looks a good prospect.
> 
> judging by the quality of that keeping i'm not sure i want to watch a lot more u21 football either, especially against that opposition :lmao


AOC has looked better than Walcott from what I've seen, so I don't understand why he wasn't in the squad at the very least. I know Wenger has a lot of players to play the wings (Theo, Arshavin, Yossi, Gervinho, Chu-Young, AOC and Miyachi), but his form should eventually be rewarded.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Does Phil Jones have more assists from CB than Downing this season? Not being a dick, just curious. I never usually see assist stats til about February when I have to prove a bitch wrong about Nani.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Well, Downing has no assists that I can recall, so I'll say yes. Who needs Jones when we have COATES though? :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> *Who needs Jones* when we have COATES though? :side:


Who needs Jones?










Everyone needs Jones.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


> Who needs Jones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone needs Jones.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Does Phil Jones have more assists from CB than Downing this season? Not being a dick, just curious. I never usually see assist stats til about February when I have to prove a bitch wrong about Nani.


Who? I think everyone recognises Nani's class these days. Before last season though, he was gash. Same goes for Anderson.

Also, http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...told-Jack-Wilshere-I-hope-your-baby-dies.html :no:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Most people here were calling Nani the best player of the season at about February last season iirc.

That twitter story is fucking disgusting.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

fuckin hell The Sun are obsessed with the de Gea-doughnut non-story, they've ran 5 stories on it in a week

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...David-de-Gea-caught-nicking-119-doughnut.html
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...eeper-David-de-Gea-should-be-in-custardy.html
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3851638/I-doughnut-know-what-all-the-fuss-is-about.html
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/money/3858692/Doughnt-miss-this-lot-De-Gea.html
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3855359/Got-dough-now-Dave.html


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

VDV, Nani, Adam and Nasri were all brilliant pre-January window. They all fell away somewhat afterwards.

edit I have that red t-shirt he's wearing in the last link


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> Who? I think everyone recognises Nani's class these days. Before last season though, he was gash. Same goes for Anderson.
> 
> Also, http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...told-Jack-Wilshere-I-hope-your-baby-dies.html :no:


I'm not sure it's not his class being recognised, more that people hate him to the extent where logic doesn't come into it. Rather than attack the points they dislike about him (going down too easily, that look of severe pain he gets after every other tackle, showboating), in a pub on matchday his overall play gets talked down a lot. Not sure if it's just the booze or something, but for a fair few people I've talked to the last few PL weekends, their dislike of the guy clouds their objectivity. The second half of the 09/10 season he was starting to show consistency to be fair, he really stepped it up last season but he wasn't terrible the few months before that.

That story is disgusting, to imagine him and his mates trying to pass it off as banter is ridiculous.

Also fucking hell, The Sun. It was a brief misunderstanding that was apparently cleared up at the time. FIVE stories? :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> fuckin hell The Sun are obsessed with the de Gea-doughnut non-story, they've ran 5 stories on it in a week
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...David-de-Gea-caught-nicking-119-doughnut.html
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...eeper-David-de-Gea-should-be-in-custardy.html
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3851638/I-doughnut-know-what-all-the-fuss-is-about.html
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/money/3858692/Doughnt-miss-this-lot-De-Gea.html
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3855359/Got-dough-now-Dave.html


:lmao @ people wanting him locked up over it. Dear lord. The IQ of some of the people there who are readers really does reflect the overall intelligence of The Sun.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> fuckin hell The Sun are obsessed with the de Gea-doughnut non-story, they've ran 5 stories on it in a week
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...David-de-Gea-caught-nicking-119-doughnut.html
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...eeper-David-de-Gea-should-be-in-custardy.html
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3851638/I-doughnut-know-what-all-the-fuss-is-about.html
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/money/3858692/Doughnt-miss-this-lot-De-Gea.html
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3855359/Got-dough-now-Dave.html


is that really what gets into newspapers in pommyland? the last one is hilarious. HE WENT TO THE ATM AND HAD A PICTURE WITH A GUY ON A BIKE. I WONDER WHERE THE DONUTS ARE STASHED


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao @ people wanting him locked up over it. Dear lord. The IQ of some of the people there who are readers really does reflect the overall intelligence of The Sun.


yeah i like this one



> Others pointed out that looters during the riots in Manchester were locked up for similar crimes.
> 
> Last month Thomas Downey, 48, got 16 MONTHS for helping himself to doughnuts from a Krispy Kreme store.


what they fail to mention is that this individual also had 233 previous convictions and had only been let out of prison the week before, but nah its no point mentioning that, yeah nice comparison :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> yeah i like this one
> 
> 
> 
> what they fail to mention is that this individual also had 233 previous convictions and had only been let out of prison the week before, but nah its no point mentioning that, yeah nice comparison :side:


:lmao pathetic. Did it ever occur to The Sun that looters were locked up for similar crimes because they were _looting and rioting_? 

Dude eats a bun and people start calling for him to be locked up and the key thrown away. I thought there was no media conspiracy against De Gea? 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> yeah i like this one
> 
> 
> 
> what they fail to mention is that this individual also had 233 previous convictions and had only been let out of prison the week before, but nah its no point mentioning that, yeah nice comparison :side:


Yeah, but De Gea is on 70k a week. You may have missed that in the articles. I'm not sure they said it enough.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> The Sun can today reveal the man who posted the message is plasterer James Crispin, 24, of Dagenham, Essex — a fan of Arsenal's rivals Tottenham.
> 
> He also tweeted that all Arsenal fans should be GASSED, adding: "Hitler had the right idea."


A Yid saying Hitler had the right idea?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Twitter is full of sick trolls, you get people saying stuff like that all the time. It's a sad world we live in.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

That shit deserves to backfire on an internet "hardman" what a fuckhead.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

LOL. if he actually had the balls to say it in public...


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

There's always one twat. Shouldn't give him the attention.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



haribo said:


> A Yid saying Hitler had the right idea?


Well Bin Laden was an Arsenal fan and attended games - and he could take Hitler.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Btw Downing does have an assist this season. England 1-0 Wales.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

The tweet toward Wilshere is outrageous. I can't even comprehend why somebody would say that to anyone when talking about a new born baby. Football fans can be ridiculous.

I wouldn't even know how to punish someone saying that other than he needs to be knocked out. If he had said it to myself or anyone of my family, he would have been sorted out straight away. Hopefully he gets a chance to say it in person to someone some day and see what happens to him.

Also, the De Gea story is stupid aswell. The Scum newspaper has 5 pages about it? Jesus Christ, that's overkill. Who cares?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I put a Krispy Kreme doughnut through the self-checkout as a normal cheap doughnut and the woman who stands near them gave me a bollocking. No news stories about me, sadly.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Maybe the guy was the one Wilshere twatted on a night out?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Vader13 said:


> I put a Krispy Kreme doughnut through the self-checkout as a normal cheap doughnut and the woman who stands near them gave me a bollocking. No news stories about me, sadly.


I bought like 16 croissants for 75p by pressing the potato button on the self service machine, and tricking it into thinking I was buying a couple of very light spuds. Got away scot-free and fed 3 bands breakfast for less than a coffee. I can only imagine that if the Sun got wind of this, a campaign would be launched against me.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

http://www.anfieldindex.com/2712/premier-league-central-midfield-comparison.html

Barry :lmao

Great article though. Wilshere (and Modric, but fuck him) did the best of anyone there - very high pass completion, successful dribbles and chances created. Though can't ignore VDV with 13 goals and 8 assists.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Scholes- 90% pass completion- higher than anyone else


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Only 20 chances created though, half as many as Scott Parker :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> Only 20 chances created though, half as many as Scott Parker :side:


yeah but to be fair, parker played nearly double the amount of minutes though, and scholes later on in his career basically played in front of the defence picking up the ball and spraying it around


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

That's where Parker plays too, and he did play double amount of the minutes, but for West Ham, and they completed basically the same amount of passes.

90% is very good though obviously. Just i'm more impressed with players with 80-85% pass rate with lots of chances created. Which is why Barry looks so poor, all those passes, barely any chances created, and it's not like he dribbles with the ball well either, distribution of the ball is basically his role.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

also i would have thought a greater percentage of chances would have been produced through the wings rather than through the middle at united, compared to west ham


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I was trying to find CL stats, but couldn't.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...enal-refuse-to-be-passed-into-submission.html

That was the game where Wilshere really showed how good he can be. I really wanted him at Barcelona instead of Cesc (who is also incredible, but Wilshere is English 8*D).


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao at The Sun running 5 stories on De Gea stealing 1 doughnut.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Stats really don't mean much in football. Apart from how many goals a team scores. Like Balotelli had 13% shot accuracy against Blackburn. So what. Not many people would say he had a bad game.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

You're not going to score many goals by not creating chances and having a low pass completion percentage tho.

It's strikers that are judged by how many goals they score.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

barry being garbage? news to me


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

apparently fabio got injured while playing for brazil, both rafael and fabio are very injury prone. So thats three united players injured from yesterday.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

did barry get injured.

cos i sure hope not :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

whats the likely united team looking like to play us next week then?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Evans at left back? I know he pulled out of the Northern Ireland squad, but he's set to be right, isn't he?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

depends how bad evra and fabio's injuries are, could be playing evans at left back if he is fit.


if everyone is fit i'd hope to see something like this

------------------de Gea----------------
smalling----jones-------vidic--------evra
------cleverley--fletcher---anderson-------
nani---------------------------------young
-----------------Rooney-------------------

or if none of the injured players are back something like this

------------------de Gea-------------------
valencia-------rio---------jones-------evans
nani---------carrick-------anderson----park
------------welbeck----rooney--------------


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Question Gunner who would you bring in to replace him if you was on the board?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*










he is the only manager who can bring back the free flowing football back to arsenal, and move away from the thuggery wenger brought


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Question Gunner who would you bring in to replace him if you was on the board?


It's a very good question.
Obvious answers are Rijkaard, Guardiola (at the end of the season). Ive mentioned before id like Ancelloti. Also wouldnt mind someone like David Moyes being given a chance at a big club through us.

We just need change and lots of it. At the monent the whole ethos of the club is wrong. The whole buy kids cheap hope they develop so we can sell them plan has to go. The squad needs tearing apart and bringing in players who care about winning. 

We have very limited depth at the moment that also needs addressing.

Some say replacing Wenger will be hard but in truth what is there to replace in his pomp years of 2nd place finishes, losing cup finals. Are 3 title wins enough to keep a man who has even admitted he has no faith in the side to win the title.

Some fans disagree and i respect that Wenger did do alot for us, Brought us a Stadium and unbeaten season a few doubles but look back at the side we had in 99 how the hell did we not win that league. I know Man Utd did the treble that season but that title should have been ours a stronger manager would have delivered it. (like Ferguson did).

Then 2003 how did we not win the league in 2003 we should be sat here looking at the history saying Arsenal 3 titles in a row but our manager let us down even at his best.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Guardiola wouldn't go to Arsenal. He's Mr. Barcelona. If he does leave - which I don't see happening for a few more years unless Rosell does something monumentally stupid - the only other job I see him taking is the Spanish national team - but Del Bosque isn't exactly doing a bad job at the moment.

Interesting...



> "Arsenal had made their determination to sign me clear by offering £20m, a phenomenal amount for a goalkeeper,” wrote Reina in his new autobiography. “Part of me felt that I was well within my rights to consider my future even if I did so with a heavy heart.
> 
> "When Liverpool received the bid, they rejected it. This was not because I had been told that I was too good a keeper to leave.
> 
> "The reason I was given was quite different - and it left me feeling down. I was told that my continued presence was crucial to the sale of the club. I was simply a bargaining chip in the sales process."


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Yep Pep won't leave and Carlo is a good shout but will he be stable enough? Moyes is a good shout too since I reckon if he was given the chance he could create magic and Im sure Everton fans while naturally would hate to see him go would understand and probably not be overly surprised with him leaving.

Do agree with needing change though since I seriously believe you guys are slowly becoming us Circa 2008/09 and more and more people are beginning to say it too. Maybe not getting rid of Wegner though but something needs to change.


As for the Reina story is doesn't surprise me in the least. It was during the whole Hicks/Gillet crap when it was all business no care for the players or fans and the club was basically going down the shitter. Glad he never left but don't blame him one bit for wanting to leave like Mascharano & Xabi did. Even Torres blames all of that stuff on him wanting out too so yeah.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yep Pep won't leave and Carlo is a good shout but will he be stable enough? Moyes is a good shout too since I reckon if he was given the chance he could create magic and Im sure Everton fans while naturally would hate to see him go would understand and probably not be overly surprised with him leaving.
> 
> Do agree with needing change though since I seriously believe you guys are slowly becoming us Circa 2008/09 and more and more people are beginning to say it too. Maybe not getting rid of Wegner though but something needs to change.
> 
> 
> As for the Reina story is doesn't surprise me in the least. It was during the whole Hicks/Gillet crap when it was all business no care for the players or fans and the club was basically going down the shitter. Glad he never left but don't blame him one bit for wanting to leave like Mascharano & Xabi did. Even Torres blames all of that stuff on him wanting out too so yeah.



Wenger is what needs to change though. The whole board are HIS yes men. Fans rightly point to the departure of David Dein as one of the turning points of our demise. but the same fans also refuse to look deeper to see who the man leading the charge against investment that brought about David Deins departure.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Was crazy how Arsenal somehow didn't win the league in the 2002-3 season.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Yeah. Arsenal not winning the league in 2003 is just mind boggling. I'd agree with Gunner for 1999 too.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Arsenal didn't win in 02/03 coz they couldn't handle the pressure when it was on all them. For so long they had been flying, scoring for fun and looking the goods, but once Utd got their act together and hit form and started catching them up, they couldn't dig in when they needed to. Utd showed up in all the big games that season, beating Liverpool twice, Arsenal and Chelsea once and drawing the other, and spanking Newcastle twice also. 

I always felt 1998/99 Utd were still better, player for player both sides were quite even but especially a strike force of Yorke/Cole/Solskjaer/Sheringham just seemed stronger than Arsenal's, which was Anelka/Bergkamp/Kanu/Wreh. Arsenal again started better but Utd came home too strong.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Renegade™ said:


> Arsenal didn't win in 02/03 coz they couldn't handle the pressure when it was on all them. For so long they had been flying, scoring for fun and looking the goods, but once Utd got their act together and hit form and started catching them up, they couldn't dig in when they needed to. Utd showed up in all the big games that season, beating Liverpool twice, Arsenal and Chelsea once and drawing the other, and spanking Newcastle twice also.
> 
> I always felt 1998/99 Utd were still better, player for player both sides were quite even but especially a strike force of Yorke/Cole/Solskjaer/Sheringham just seemed stronger than Arsenal's, which was Anelka/Bergkamp/Kanu/Wreh. Arsenal again started better but Utd came home too strong.


exactly and who is at fault for not giving his team the right tactics/encouragement/motivation to see out those season's.

Wenger simply can't get it done when the pressure is on. 2004 we were never under any pressure similarly to united winning it 2 seasons ago due to Arsenal and Chelsea being poor. Man Utd were that poor in 2004 we never played under pressure.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wenger can't handle pressure? What about his first full season (second season) when we overtook United after them being so far ahead in the league? You're putting too much emphasis on Wenger, and not on players who haven't performed for him. It happened in 99, and it's happening now, yes some of it is his problem, but it's also down to other factors unrealted to Wenger. He is by far the best man for the job and bringing someone else won't change a thing. The same board will still be there, they aren't his "yes men" at all, he actually had quite a few disputes and arguments with them during the summer. For all his faults, there are positives to counter them. He has done wonders for the club, and is still doing so. The start to the season has deceived many people in thinking he needs to go. Also, Dein left mainly because of the stadium change, which was the best move for the club which he was against. 


Possibility of Evans playing at left back for sustained period of time?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> Wenger can't handle pressure? What about his first full season (second season) when we overtook United after them being so far ahead in the league? You're putting too much emphasis on Wenger, and not on players who haven't performed for him. It happened in 99, and it's happening now, yes some of it is his problem, but it's also down to other factors unrealted to Wenger. He is by far the best man for the job and bringing someone else won't change a thing. The same board will still be there, they aren't his "yes men" at all, he actually had quite a few disputes and arguments with them during the summer. For all his faults, there are positives to counter them. He has done wonders for the club, and is still doing so. The start to the season has deceived many people in thinking he needs to go. Also, Dein left mainly because of the stadium change, which was the best move for the club which he was against.
> 
> 
> Possibility of Evans playing at left back for sustained period of time?


I suggest you go back and look into why David Dein left the club. Chelsea had just gotten Roman and David Dein had be scouring the world looking for investment to prevent us being left behind.

Arsene Wenger led the charge with the backing of the board against investment and wanting to do a self sustaining model.

David Dein pressed on with his vision to bring major investment to the club to prevent ANY debt and prevent us being left behind by our rivals. Board didn't like it. Arsene didn't like it. Board got rid of David Dein. 

And what about the 1st seasons? he took a side that came 5th added two players brought it to 3rd. Read his autobiography Tony Adams convinced him to keep the same tactics we already had to prevent unbalancing the side.

Next season spent money added more players won the league. Easy to forget the reasons Man Utd fell behind that year same excuses we're using right now. After Keanes knee injury they had no leadership and were just directionless. Easy to forget that bit. And remember how we won it. 18 points behind in february. If anything takes pressure off its being that far behind the bookies have already paid out on the title winners because nobody is given a chance of catching up. Thats playing without pressure. Gets to april and we've closed the gap and theres no pressure because nobody expects Arsenal to win the league. Go infront on points and still no pressure because nobody expects anything from us. After that season We did get some pressure. But during 98 we we're under nothing.

Then season after United had direction and leadership back we couldn't compete when the pressure was on.

2000 again couldn't get the job done. 18 points off the title. Poor in the Champions League poor in the domestic cups. Lost in Uefa Cup final. Another example of how Wenger couldn't get it done.

2001 1-0 up in Fa Cup final lost 2-1 telling example of how Wenger can't get it done when it comes to grinding out a result. Few decisions went against us (Henchoz handball we concede a goal and lose the game). In the league we'd lost the title by christmas got spanked 6-1 due to poor tactics, signings and team selection.

2002 - We spent big. (Campbells wages, Gio, Jeffers, Richard Wright) and did the double

So yeah when you look back Wenger fails to deliver in pressure situations


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Jonny Evans? Good. He's played there on a few occasions and done well, he was brilliant against Chelsea at left-back. Evra needs a reality check too, sick of him fucking jogging back into defence and leaving great, big gaps.
At least with Evans, you'll know defence will be his main priority.
We'll lose an attacking threat but Evra couldn't deliver a final ball to save his life so I'm not too bothered.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i'd be much more worried about jenkinson starting


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> I suggest you go back and look into why David Dein left the club. Chelsea had just gotten Roman and David Dein had be scouring the world looking for investment to prevent us being left behind.
> 
> Arsene Wenger led the charge with the backing of the board against investment and wanting to do a self sustaining model.
> 
> David Dein pressed on with his vision to bring major investment to the club to prevent ANY debt and prevent us being left behind by our rivals. Board didn't like it. Arsene didn't like it. Board got rid of David Dein.
> 
> And what about the 1st seasons? he took a side that came 5th added two players brought it to 3rd. Read his autobiography Tony Adams convinced him to keep the same tactics we already had to prevent unbalancing the side.
> 
> Next season spent money added more players won the league. Easy to forget the reasons Man Utd fell behind that year same excuses we're using right now. After Keanes knee injury they had no leadership and were just directionless. Easy to forget that bit. And remember how we won it. 18 points behind in february. If anything takes pressure off its being that far behind the bookies have already paid out on the title winners because nobody is given a chance of catching up. Thats playing without pressure. Gets to april and we've closed the gap and theres no pressure because nobody expects Arsenal to win the league. Go infront on points and still no pressure because nobody expects anything from us. After that season We did get some pressure. But during 98 we we're under nothing.
> 
> Then season after United had direction and leadership back we couldn't compete when the pressure was on.
> 
> 2000 again couldn't get the job done. 18 points off the title. Poor in the Champions League poor in the domestic cups. Lost in Uefa Cup final. Another example of how Wenger couldn't get it done.
> 
> *2001 1-0 up in Fa Cup final lost 2-1 telling example of how Wenger can't get it done when it comes to grinding out a result. Few decisions went against us (Henchoz handball we concede a goal and lose the game). In the league we'd lost the title by christmas got spanked 6-1 due to poor tactics, signings and team selection.*
> 
> 2002 - We spent big. (Campbells wages, Gio, Jeffers, Richard Wright) and did the double
> 
> So yeah when you look back Wenger fails to deliver in pressure situations











OWEN


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

tbf to Arsenal when we spanked them 6-1, their backline was Luzhny, Stepanovs, Grimandi and Cole. Luzhny and Stepanovs were backups, Cole was still emerging and Grimandi was mainly a defensive midfielder I think. Up against Dwight Yorke who had the best game of his season, if Adams and Keown had been there, it might've been different.

To say we gave you no competition in 03/04 is a bit extreme too, until Ferdinand was suspended, Utd were top of the league and we looked pretty damn good still (3-1 loss to Fulham aside). Had Rio not been made a scapegoat for missing his test, who's to know what would've happened in that season. We never got our best back 4 together once that season (Neville, Rio, Wes, Silvestre) tho Mikael Silvestre did have a good season at CB with Rio, he and Brown however, were pretty shakey, unlike times the previous season when they were quite good together.

Also LOL @ thinking Evans at LB will be bad for us. He's playing well atm and has done a couple of good shifts on the left so far, most notably against Chelsea, so I'm fine with him playing there. Couldn't agree more with what Silent Alarm said.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Renegade™ said:


> tbf to Arsenal when we spanked them 6-1, their backline was Luzhny, Stepanovs, Grimandi and Cole. Luzhny and Stepanovs were backups, Cole was still emerging and Grimandi was mainly a defensive midfielder I think. Up against Dwight Yorke who had the best game of his season, *if Adams and Keown had been there, it might've been different.*
> 
> To say we gave you no competition in 03/04 is a bit extreme too, until Ferdinand was suspended, Utd were top of the league and we looked pretty damn good still (3-1 loss to Fulham aside). Had Rio not been made a scapegoat for missing his test, who's to know what would've happened in that season. We never got our best back 4 together once that season (Neville, Rio, Wes, Silvestre) tho Mikael Silvestre did have a good season at CB with Rio, he and Brown however, were pretty shakey, unlike times the previous season when they were quite good together.
> 
> Also LOL @ thinking Evans at LB will be bad for us. He's playing well atm and has done a couple of good shifts on the left so far, most notably against Chelsea, so I'm fine with him playing there. Couldn't agree more with what Silent Alarm said.


Footballs a squad game. To have such poor cover with an ageing CB partnership was ridiculous.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

it is amazing just how such a great side has been decimated, and was so quite quickly.

Let's be honest, we're all still waiting for this AMAZING YOUNG SIDE to do what we've been fed for years now, but where are most of those youngsters?

Denilson and Vela are out on loan and may never return, Diaby, god knows, Djourou can't get in the team on a consistent basis, and it goes on.

Whereas back then they were fed in through the Carling Cup, now they're being forced to try and lift an average team to the sort of heights that are expected of Arsenal Football club, and it's not fair of Wenger to expect them to do it in such big games imo, and it all comes down to how he's deal with the side over the past 6 years.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



King Kenny said:


> OWEN


He got goals against Argentina, Brazil, and a hat-trick in germany that year for England too. Then won the Ballon D'Or.

OWEN


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> i'd be much more worried about jenkinson starting


That's MIGHTY Carl Jenkinson thank you very much.

To be fair to Carl though, he did find the net during preseason.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Renegade is right about us not coping up with the pressure in 2002/2003. As Gunner said, it's quite ridiculous that we didn't win the league three times in a row back then with THAT team. It's Wenger's fault, as much as the team's fault, but looking at Arsenal today, I'm inclined to say that Wenger could have done better. Not berating him though since I'm a believer and not a hater.

Talking about the CL; on that night in Paris  we were so very unlucky, but how did we NOT win the Uefa Cup in 1999? Pretty sad.

I'm hoping we win something in Europe--even if it is that f'kin Europa League. Yes, that's what Arsenal has become. From Henry to Walcott. 


Edit:

People are being unfair to the mighty Jenk. It's sad that Arsenal have to rely on amateur players such as The Jenk now, but he's been pushed into the hunt far too soon and it's bound to catch us and him into a hole of difficulties.


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Razor King said:


> Renegade is right about us not coping up with the pressure in 2002/2003. As Gunner said, it's quite ridiculous that we didn't win the league three times in a row back then with THAT team. It's Wenger's fault, as much as the team's fault, but looking at Arsenal today, I'm inclined to say that Wenger could have done better. Not berating him though since I'm a believer and not a hater.
> 
> Talking about the CL; on that night in Paris  we were so very unlucky, but how did we NOT win the Uefa Cup in 1999? Pretty sad.
> 
> I'm hoping we win something in Europe--even if it is that f'kin Europa League. Yes, that's what Arsenal has become. From Henry to Walcott.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> People are being unfair to the mighty Jenk. It's sad that Arsenal have to rely on amateur players such as The Jenk now, but he's been pushed into the hunt far too soon and it's bound to catch us and him into a hole of difficulties.


What's even worse during those golden days is how badly we did in the CL. In 03/04 we had the best team on the planet IMO and one of the best teams in the history of British football and we got knocked out by a distinctly average Chelsea side that we beat every time we played against. Oh and just to add insult to injury they ended up getting comfortably dispatched by fucking Monaco. It's still the best year in the clubs history and we accomplished something that i doubt any other team will do any time soon but it's a bit shit knowing how much better we were then either side in the CL final..

Fast foward 7 years later and we're worse then Spurs


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



DeeCee said:


> it is amazing just how such a great side has been decimated, and was so quite quickly.


That's nonsense. Look at the win ratios from Wenger's time here and they are very consistent. You seem to go on about "five years ago". Our win ratio in 05/06 then was 55.9%. That was bettered two years later in 07/08, with 62.7%, which was just 2% below our great 03/04 team. The next year, in 08/09 it was just 0.2% lower. A year later in 09/10 it was even higher by 4.1%, to 60%. A year later, it dropped lower to 53.4%. Hardly "decimated".

In fact, I'd argue our 07/08 team was just as good if not better than the 98/99 team. It wasn't even far off our 03/04 team. It was just unfortunate in 07/08 we had the two other best teams in Europe above us.

I always thought the "feeder club" tag was hilarious too. The only departures from relatively young players that hurt us is Flamini, Hleb, Fabregas, and now debatably Nasri. (edit: adebayor too, although he was getting too big for his boots here) We sold players like Overmars, who wasn't that good in the second half of his last year with us, and Anelka who we profited 33 million off over time. Most players we have sold were when they were getting older and we made profit off of them to build the stadium or they didn't want to be here and we didn't really feel too much of an effect after their departures.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> That's nonsense. Look at the win ratios from Wenger's time here and they are very consistent. You seem to go on about "five years ago". Our win ratio in 05/06 then was 55.9%. That was bettered two years later in 07/08, with 62.7%, which was just 2% below our great 03/04 team. The next year, in 08/09 it was just 0.2% lower. A year later in 09/10 it was even higher by 4.1%, to 60%. A year later, it dropped lower to 53.4%. Hardly "decimated".
> 
> In fact, I'd argue our 07/08 team was just as good if not better than the 98/99 team. It wasn't even far off our 03/04 team. It was just unfortunate in 07/08 we had the two other best teams in Europe above us.


I agree with you about 07/08 team it was a very good arsenal side, just happened to be like you said up against great united and chelsea sides.

United that year were a class above everyone in europe.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Exactly. The top 3 in 07/08 were unbelievable. United were unplayable that year, and them and Chelsea played in the final of the Champions League. It's just a shame the squad wasn't deep enough and we didn't buy in January. It shows just how great we were that even after the dreadful collapse we only finishd 4 points off United. 

I think we had some of the best attacking options in Europe that year. Hleb was amazing, and got picked up by Barca. Rosicky had a cracking campaign too. Cesc was Cesc. Adebayor was banging them in for fun, Eduardo was looking one of the buys of the window and RVP was yet to come back for a while too. The defence wasn't exactly shabby either. Sagna had an unbelievable debut season, Clichy was one of the best left backs in the league up until Liverpool in the CL and Toure and Gallas were rock solid. Flamini sitting in front of that defence was absolutely fantastic and had one of the best individual years I can remember. Linked up very well with Cesc and Hleb, it's a shame they didn't play all that often together due to injuries etc. The first XI was just stupidly good. I can only dream of what would have happened if we had kept Gilberto, Hleb and Flamini together until now.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Yeah, 07-08 Arsenal were really good. Remember the 2-2 game at the Emirates vs United. Was such an entertaining game.

Tbh, I don't know how we finished second and got the the CL final that year. I don't think we were _that_ good. Especially after Mourinho left near the start of the season and we had Jabba the fucking hut managing us. I tell you, I was so angry in the Carling Cup final, when it went to extra time and John Terry was giving the team talk, whilst Grant stood in the background scratching his head! Would have ripped out his throat right there and then.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Avram Grant, the closest Chelsea have come to a CL title 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

That is some embarrassing shit. We've had managers like Mourinho, Ancelotti and Hiddink. Yet Grant is the only one to get to the final (and would have won if someone didn't bottle it ).


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*










BIG MAN


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> That's nonsense. Look at the win ratios from Wenger's time here and they are very consistent. You seem to go on about "five years ago". Our win ratio in 05/06 then was 55.9%. That was bettered two years later in 07/08, with 62.7%, which was just 2% below our great 03/04 team. The next year, in 08/09 it was just 0.2% lower. A year later in 09/10 it was even higher by 4.1%, to 60%. A year later, it dropped lower to 53.4%. Hardly "decimated".
> 
> In fact, I'd argue our 07/08 team was just as good if not better than the 98/99 team. It wasn't even far off our 03/04 team. It was just unfortunate in 07/08 we had the two other best teams in Europe above us.
> 
> I always thought the "feeder club" tag was hilarious too. The only departures from relatively young players that hurt us is Flamini, Hleb, Fabregas, and now debatably Nasri. (edit: adebayor too, although he was getting too big for his boots here) We sold players like Overmars, who wasn't that good in the second half of his last year with us, and Anelka who we profited 33 million off over time. Most players we have sold were when they were getting older and we made profit off of them to build the stadium or they didn't want to be here and we didn't really feel too much of an effect after their departures.


Feeder club because a ridiculous amount of Wenger signings never make it to our 1st team squad. We're a developmental club.

07/08 we lost the league because the squad couldn't cope with injuries to even mention it in the same breathe as 2004 is a joke.

Interesting to note that Robin Van Persie put his house up for sale today.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

RVP put his house up for sale? That mixed with the fact that he hasn't signed a new contract will just give the Media reason to continue to run stories of him leaving.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i heard a house was just sold in manchester, you dont think? 8*D


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao






Sorry if its been posted before.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

This is the start of it now...



> JAVIER HERNANDEZ is a shock £30million target for Real Madrid.
> The Spanish giants have put the Manchester United striker top of their wanted list.
> 
> But boss Alex Ferguson is desperate to keep the 23-year-old Mexican at Old Trafford.
> 
> United want him to sign a new five-year deal, tripling his wages from £25,000 to £75,000.
> 
> But Real would be prepared to double that again and pay a transfer fee which represents five times what United bought the striker for when they took him from Chivas for £6m just 18 months ago.
> 
> Real boss Jose Mourinho could make his move in the January transfer window but believes his best chance of getting the player will come next summer.
> 
> Fergie will hope that, unlike Cristiano Ronaldo, Hernandez does not have his heart set on the Bernabeu.
> 
> The Little Pea scored 20 goals in an amazing debut season for United as he struck up a great understanding with Wayne Rooney in the second half of the campaign.
> 
> That brought a record 19th title to Old Trafford and Hernandez followed that with more glory for Mexico in this summer's Gold Cup.
> 
> United yesterday secured the future of another of their young stars when midfielder Tom Cleverley, 22, signed a new four-year deal.
> 
> Ferguson said: "Tom is one of the brightest prospects in the English game with a fine future ahead of him."
> 
> ANDRE MARRINER will referee Saturday's Anfield showdown between Liverpool and United.
> 
> The last time he handled the two deadly rivals Marriner incensed Ferguson by sending off defender Nemanja Vidic in 2009.
> 
> The Sun.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Why in God's name would Real want Hernandez? They already have a professional poacher, not to mention he was useless last year vs Barca's offside trap

If anything Real need a big heavyweight striker who can push through defence, similar to Drogba or Tevez


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I don't think it's the start of anything, I see Madrid far more likely going after Neymar.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


> This is the start of it now...


Feel sorry for Chicharito. Only 25k a week should have come to us we give Chamakh 55.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

"his head shines brighter than he could ever shine at chelsea"

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> The referee Martin Atkinson has escaped a temporary demotion from the Premier League for this weekend's fixtures despite a three-man Football Association appeals panel overturning his decision to send off Everton's Jack Rodwell in the Merseyside derby.
> 
> Rodwell's appeal for wrongful dismissal against his controversial red card, awarded for a 23rd-minute challenge on Luis Suárez, was upheld last week, prompting the midfielder's three-match ban to be withdrawn and allowing him to play against Chelsea in the Premier League and Carling Cup, and Fulham in the league.
> 
> Everton went on to lose the game 2-0 and the Premier League and Professional Game Match Officials Limited were expected to consider the error which seriously affected the home side's chances against Liverpool when they addressed this weekend's appointments.
> 
> However, the governing bodies have since decided not to force Atkinson to drop down the divisions this weekend, with the official to take charge of the game between Stoke City and Fulham on Saturday. Atkinson is one of the more highly regarded referees within PGMOL, and the referee assessors are content that the error at Goodison Park was an exception and not one of a series of mistakes.
> 
> The Everton chief executive, Robert Elstone, had welcomed the decision to rescind the red card, but had suggested the club's earnings through their league finish might end up being affected regardless.
> 
> "While we obviously welcome the news, it is no consolation to nearly 40,000 fans who had gone to the game expecting to see a contest," said Elstone at the time. "We don't know if the decision cost us one or three points, but at nearly £1m a place in prize money in the Premier League these days, it could prove to be a really expensive mistake, not to mention the biggest disappointment for Jack."


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Chain Gang solider said:


> BIG MAN


Big brave man John Terry.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Won't surprise me at all if Real Madrid go after Hernandez, and it will surprise me even less if he wants to go there. That rumor started a while ago, this is nothing new.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

roberto carlos has come out and said anzhi will try and get van persie, neymar and nene

and anelka

if they came at van persie, arsenal should ask for 40+, i have no doubts they would pay for that


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> roberto carlos has come out and said anzhi will try and get van persie, neymar and nene
> 
> and anelka
> 
> if they came at van persie, arsenal should ask for 40+, i have no doubts they would pay for that


Not a chance we'd get £40m for a guy with 18months left on his deal who has no current interest in resigning. He'll go at the end of the season for around £26m same as Nasri.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

anzhi dont need to know that. just ask for as much as possible


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


>














But i thought fergie controls the officials , But seriously What does atkinson have to do to get demoted he seems untouchable.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> That is some embarrassing shit. We've had managers like Mourinho, Ancelotti and Hiddink. Yet Grant is the only one to get to the final (and would have won if someone didn't bottle it ).


mm yes Anelka screwed it up =P


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

An ex-Liverpool, Man City, Arsenal & current Chelsea striker having his spot kick saved. Was a fitting finish


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Madrid have been linked to Ibrahimovic, Hernandez, Gotze, Neymar, and Hazard this week.

DESPERATE JOSE

All this after Higuain just scored back to back hat-tricks for club and country.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Destiny said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if its been posted before.


quality.



Seb said:


> Madrid have been linked to Ibrahimovic, Hernandez, Gotze, Neymar, and Hazard this week.
> 
> DESPERATE JOSE
> 
> All this after Higuain just scored back to back hat-tricks for club and country.


hasn't hazard signed a pre-contract with them or some shit? sounds bullshit but whatever. could see hernandez moving there, and flopping. gotze would be their best possible signing and if they could tame neymar that will be a great signing, although stupidly pricey.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> Madrid have been linked to Ibrahimovic, Hernandez, Gotze, Neymar, and Hazard this week.
> 
> DESPERATE JOSE
> 
> All this after Higuain just scored back to back hat-tricks for club and country.


Desperate journalists more like it. Slooooooow news week with no England match.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Golden foot winner Giggs.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> Liverpool will consider negotiating their own overseas television rights deal in a move that will send shockwaves around the Barclays Premier League.
> The £1.4billion contract, which expires in 2013, is currently shared equally between the 20 top-flight clubs.
> But Liverpool managing director Ian Ayre insists that his club must consider going it alone if they are not to be left in the slipstream of Real Madrid and Barcelona.
> 
> 
> Ayre, who also admits that a new stadium or a redeveloped Anfield is ‘essential’ for the club to get back on a par with Europe’s elite, said: ‘There are so many things moving in that particular area. What is absolutely certain is that, with the greatest of respect to our colleagues in the Premier League, if you’re a Bolton fan in Bolton, then you subscribe to Sky because you want to watch Bolton. Everyone gets that.
> ‘Likewise, if you’re a Liverpool fan from Liverpool, you subscribe. But if you’re in Kuala Lumpur there isn’t anyone subscribing to Astro or ESPN to watch Bolton. If they are, it’s a small number. The majority are subscribing as they want to watch Liverpool, Manchester United, Chelsea or Arsenal.
> 
> 
> ‘So is it right that the international rights are shared equally between all the clubs? Some people will say, “Well, you’ve got to all be in it to make it happen”, but isn’t it really about where the revenue is coming from and about who people want to watch on that channel? We know it is us and others. At some point we definitely feel there has to be some rebalance on that because we are disadvantaging ourselves against other big European clubs.’
> To emphasise what could be achieved, in 2006 Real Madrid signed a deal for their own domestic television rights worth £1bn over a seven-year period. Liverpool are happy with the current domestic TV contract, which is also shared between the 20 clubs, but Ayre wants the foreign market to be explored.
> Kenny Dalglish’s men have an enormous following in the Far East and Ayre said: ‘If Real Madrid, Barcelona or other big European clubs have the opportunity to truly realise their international media value potential, where does that leave Liverpool and Man United?
> 
> 
> 'The whole phenomenon of the Premier League could be threatened. If they (Barcelona and Madrid) just get bigger and generate more, then (top) players will start drifting that way. It’s a real debate that has to happen.’
> That Ayre is able to speak on such matters shows how far Liverpool have come in the past 12 months. A year ago today, he was in the High Court as former owners Tom Hicks and George Gillett sought to prevent the sale of the club to New England Sports Ventures.
> Liverpool are in talks with companies over potential deals for naming rights for a new stadium but Ayre again reiterated they will not rush any decision over whether they renovate Anfield or move to a new plot.
> ‘It is essential for us to do something,’ Ayre said. ‘We have been in discussions with a small group of people that we have narrowed down that we are targeting for naming rights. We have to weed through the people who realistically could do it but that is an absolute catalyst to building a new stadium. The economics just don’t stack up without it.’
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...erpool-want-sell-TV-rights.html#ixzz1aWHVWh9S












Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> quality.
> 
> 
> 
> hasn't hazard signed a pre-contract with them or some shit? sounds bullshit but whatever. could see hernandez moving there, and flopping. gotze would be their best possible signing and if they could tame neymar that will be a great signing, although stupidly pricey.


It was reported that Inter thought that because he apparently didn't want to go there. He may have also just seen how Inter started the season though.

In all likelihood, I would expect him to end up at Real next year, but he should still choose Liverpool. :side:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Hazard hasn't signed a pre contract with Madrid. Seems like tabloid bullshit to me.

Also, Hernandez wont leave for Real. Pretty sure on that. He's never once spoken about them like Ronaldo has.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Ronaldo just wants to go to City in the end anyway. DEM BENTLEYS


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

BENTLEYS FILLED WITH CASH


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

madrid are just our feeder club :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

And Man Utd are Real Madrids feeder club therefore Spuds are bigger than Man Utd.

Fhakt!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*










Such a boss. Apart from Mata, I don't think anyone is as crucial to our team than Ramires.

Ramires is the heart and Mata is the brain.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> Such a boss. Apart from Mata, I don't think anyone is as crucial to our team than Ramires.
> 
> Ramires is the heart and Mata is the brain.


Torres is the vagina.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

You're just jelly that when he left Liverpool, the average of hotness at the club decreased rapidly.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

So did his goalscoring. 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Touché.

We should have spent £15m less and got BIG ANDEH.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

You'd have gotten a fun loving guy. Fernando has been looking a bit blue since late January. :side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

LOLTorres


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

we signed aguero for 10 mil less and has already what, tripled torres' goal scoring for chelsea. BARGAINS


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> we signed aguero for 10 mil less and has already what, tripled torres' goal scoring for chelsea. BARGAINS


It's aight. He's an Argie. He'll get pissed off and move on in a year or two. Carlitos style :side:

When Torres gets back from that suspension, my God, he is going to tear through every team /wilkins


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> It's aight. He's an Argie. He'll get pissed off and move on in a year or two. Carlitos style :side:
> 
> When Torres gets back from that suspension, my God, he is going to tear through every team /wilkins


an argie like ZABALETA¬!¬!¬!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I forgot to mention talented 8*D

Man, I'm so happy this is back on the weekend.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

funny, cos zabaleta is better than every english rb besides maybe micah


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Definitely. Feels like it's been ages without it, damn internationals.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> funny, cos zabaleta is better than every english rb besides maybe micah












THE MAN


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

he looks confused at being mentioned


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> THE MAN


Pff...


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> funny, cos zabaleta is better than every english rb besides maybe micah


we're hardly stocked with great rb's though, so that's not saying much

luckily we've got one of the all time great lb's, probably england's only consistent performer over the last decade.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao That Smalling pic is brilliant.



Kiz said:


> he looks confused at being mentioned


Confused that he was left out.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

if we're talking about young english talent at liverpool, don't forget carroll and henderson. they cost the same as barca paid for sanchez and fabregas 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Both are just no name bench warmers at Barca. :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Both are injured


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> funny, cos zabaleta is better than every english rb besides maybe micah













No O'Shea to score winner at Kop end anymore. :sad:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


> Yeah, good luck with that.


Article by Iain McIntosh:



> Iain Macintosh, ladies and gentleman. He's got something to say...
> 
> I’ve always rather liked Liverpool. Hardly surprising really. In 1980s Essex, as they were in most of the Home Counties, they were the natural affiliation for all 8 year old boys. Indeed, until my dad took me to Roots Hall and turned me to the mediocre side, I had ‘Shankly Gates’ bedcovers. There, I said it.
> 
> But there’s something about Liverpool that appeals to me even now, much to the amusement of other more cynical souls. I love the history, the ethos, Bill Shankly’s socialist principles, the Kop and their standing ovations for opponents who have pleased them. As they careered towards financial oblivion in 2010, I was writing columns that savaged the Premier League for allowing the ruinous Hicks & Gillett leveraged takeover. As other people revelled in their imminent demise, I was bemoaning the state of modern football and hoping aloud that someone would ride in and save them. I nailed Roy Hodgson, defended Rafa Benitez (to a certain extent), and when everyone else was sblacking about Kenny Dalglish, I was telling whoever would listen that the return of the King would stabilise and save the club from the very real risk of relegation. Until last night, I fear that many people assumed I was still a Liverpool fan. I’m not. It’s just a soft spot.
> 
> But Managing Director Ian Ayre’s desire to dump the collective foreign TV rights and strike out on his own has turned my soft spot hard. Of all the clubs in football, why does it have to be Liverpool who try to ruin it for everyone else?
> 
> Individual TV rights will serve two clubs and harm 86. Liverpool and Manchester United will clean up around the world. Arsenal, Chelsea, Manchester City and Tottenham should do ok, but no more. The rest can, to be frank, get fucked. It’s not just that Liverpool and Manchester United’s revenue will increase sharply, it’s the fact that everyone else’s revenue will drop hard. Without that £17.9m a season, the same amount handed to those who finish from 1st to 20th, clubs already struggling to keep up will no longer be able to afford to keep the players they have. The big two will break off, dominate and everyone else will reach for the controller and give the rugby a go.
> 
> The Premier League isn’t just popular because of Liverpool. It’s popular because it’s exciting and because it’s trusted. The irony, as with the 39th game scam, is that the greedy are attempting to maximise their revenue by trading in the unique selling point that makes people watch in the first place. It is as self-defeating as it is spiteful.
> 
> I may have been a little unwise when I brought this up on Twitter. I may have used indoor language and offended people. For this, I apologise. I like football a lot and I get quite emotive about it. Over the last 24 hours, a number of questions have appeared repeatedly on my timeline from angry Liverpool fans. Here are some answers.
> 
> 1, Why shouldn’t Liverpool, as a larger club, have a larger slice of the pie?
> 
> When the Premier League was formed in 1992, a revenue stream to 70, now 72 clubs, was squeezed so hard it made our eyes pop, all so that you could have more pie. That domestic TV cash is carved up three ways. Firstly as part of a collective pie-off, which helps the league maintain some sense of competitive balance. Secondly, in end-of-season prize pie, which as a larger club you are better placed to win. Finally, as individual match fee pie, which as a larger club, benefits you. Then there’s the Champions League pie which, as a larger club again, benefits you, helping you to stretch further and further away from the rest of us. And that’s before we discuss individual merchandising and marketing pie. You have a very large slice of the pie already. In fact, it’s so large that you’re dripping gravy all over my carpet.
> 
> 2, Oh, so it’s alright for Man City/Chelsea to financial dope their squads?
> 
> No, it’s not alright. No-one ever said it was alright. Find me a neutral fan who thinks that City’s spending is alright. Find me one in 2003 who thought Chelsea’s spending was alright. Find me one in 1994 who thought Blackburn’s spending was alright. Clubs are going to the wall for the same sums that the big boys are fining their grumpy players. We grudgingly accept it because, for the moment at least, it doesn’t break any rules. But it’s pretty fucking far from alright.
> 
> 3, Oh, so it’s alright for Barcelona and Real Madrid to have individual TV rights?
> 
> NO! Who keeps telling you that it is? Find them, bring them to me! Have you watched Spanish football recently? Me neither. It’s a procession, a parade lap, a futile two-way jerk-off of cash that only Malaga, with their own spending spree, might one day hope to rival. Last season, Barcelona finished on 96 points, Real Madrid on 92 points and somewhere back in a cloud of exhaust fumes were Valencia with 71 points. Does Spain have gigantic foreign TV rights deals borne out of the fact that everyone thinks La Liga is really competitive and exciting? No, and neither will the Premier League if they follow suit.
> 
> The wilful destruction of society and community to facilitate individual financial gain is a policy that Thatcher would have been proud to call her own. This week, with her bastard spawn shamefully attempting to block debate on Hillsborough, it’s genuinely shocking to see so many Liverpool fans adopting her ‘I’m alright, Jack” stance.
> 
> I know that modern football is all about money, I know that a super league is inevitable and I know that eventually there will only be two teams, playing each other every day while 94% of the planet’s population watch on pay-per-view through holographic brain-staples. What I didn’t know is that it would be Liverpool who would lead the charge to this dystopian end game. Obviously, I have no right to speak for Shankly, but I have a hunch that he’d be appalled by this.
> 
> Follow Iain on Twitter @iainmacintosh, and read more from him at The New Paper, si.com, Life's a Pitch and The Irish Examiner.


I agree with a lot of what he says. Basically, there's no point trying to make more money by these methods because you are going to devalue the competitions you were trying to win in the first place.

It won't happen anyway, seems like pretty much everyone has spoken out against Ian Ayre's proposal.


----------



## superscfcWWE

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

predictions for the weekend?

I will go...

Liverpool 1-2 Man Utd

Man City 3-0 Villa

Norwich 0-0 Swansea

QPR 2-0 Blackburn

Stoke 1-0 Fulham

Wigan 1-1 Bolton

Chelsea 2-0 Everton

West Brom 1-2 Wolves

Arsenal 3-0 Sunderland

Newcastle 2-2 Spurs


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

We'll lose. Fucking Liverpool have their cup final and we don't show up. Same as the past 3 years at Anfield.

I was optimisitic a week or two back but the closer it gets, the more reality kicks in.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Arsenal will not beat Sunderland.

Arsenal will not score 3 goals past sunderland
Arsenal sure as hell wont keep a clean sheet.

Game will be a draw like it always is vs Sunderland. But adding in the factor that we are always dogshit after the international break i wouldnt be surprised to see us get shat on 4-0.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


> We'll lose. Fucking Liverpool have their cup final and we don't show up. Same as the past 3 years at Anfield.
> 
> I was optimisitic a week or two back but the closer it gets, the more reality kicks in.


Last year it was expected if i remember correctly our defence was fucked and we played 4-4-2 with scholes? in there and the midfield got hammered.

Again this year our defence is fucked and fergie will probably play 4-4-2 again. Hasn't the away allocation been cut by pool still expect 19!! to ring around anfield regardless.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Last year Rio and Vidic were out weren't they? I remember Brown came in and did a good job but still, our defence was poor. If Rio and Vidic are back for this game along with Smalling at right back and Evans at left back, then we might do a solid enough job at the back. 

Also, Rooney was not featured (I think) and wasn't Hernandez on the bench with Berbatov up front on his own? Again, with either Rooney or Hernandez starting and hopefully Young and Nani both being on their respective wings, we might be threatening in our attack. I hope Cleverley is fit also but I've heard no other updates on if he's going to be back in time or not.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

good news



> Javier Hernández has agreed a new five‑year contract that moves him into Manchester United's higher bracket of earners and continues the club's policy of ensuring all their more valuable players are confirmed as long-term assets.
> 
> Hernández's agreement follows the announcement on Monday that Tom Cleverley had signed a new four-year deal, meaning United have tied 13 players to contract extensions in the past year. Daniel Welbeck, who has two years to run on his current deal, has also been offered new terms though Dimitar Berbatov's position continues to look vulnerable.
> 
> United have not officially announced Hernández's new contract but the club have been keen to finalise terms since the summer, rewarding the Mexican for scoring 20 goals in his first season since signing from Chivas de Guadalajara.
> 
> "We have renegotiated Javier's contract and he is now committed for five years with Manchester United," the player's agent, Eduardo Hernández, said. "The initial contract was good for Manchester and for Javier because it enabled them both to see if they could fit together and if he could achieve what was expected of him. Both sides have met their expectations and United were happy to reward Javier after his very good performances last season."
> 
> Hernández has been linked with Real Madrid but his representative said there had been no contact from the Spaniards. "It was never likely that Javier would leave. Talks began some time ago and United came up with a very good offer and I have nothing but praise for the way they have recognised Javier's performances.
> 
> "I will not talk about numbers, but it is a five-year contract. It is a fixed salary with incentives based on the team's success in each of the different tournaments. Javier was not badly paid with his initial contract, but it was his first contract and, with respect, not comparable with the likes of Wayne Rooney and Nani. But today I can say that the contract has just been signed and everyone is satisfied."
> 
> As well as Hernández and Cleverley, United have agreed new deals with Rooney, Rafael, Ryan Giggs, Anderson, Antonio Valencia, Chris Smalling, Park Ji-sung, Michael Owen, Patrice Evra, Michael Carrick and Darren Fletcher in the past year.
> 
> Berbatov's position is more complicated, with the Bulgarian out of contract at the end of the season. United have a "one‑way option" to extend that by another year whenever they want and the club's chief executive, David Gill, said in the summer that the plan was to keep the player even though he has become increasingly marginalised under Sir Alex Ferguson and did not even make the substitutes' bench for the Champions League final. United must decide whether to do that before January, the alternative being that other clubs can approach him from that point.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Great news about Hernandez.

Speaking on the United defence, any idea or word on when Captain Rafael is returning? Wasn't it estimated that he would be out for 10 weeks and we're what... 9 weeks since that was reported? Any updates on that? I'm hoping he returns soon as he was great in his first two seasons with us and last season he started off well but then injuries caught up with him so he didn't play consistently enough. I'm hoping this season he really gets the chance to shine in the right back spot, even if Smalling is doing a solid job in that role.

*Edit:* In regards to my post above, I just checked what our team was when we went to Anfield last season and I got it wrong slightly. Rio and Vidic weren't featured, which I was right on but Rooney did play. I couldn't remember if he did but there again, he didn't do much. I remember Berbatov had the best chance with his shot hitting the post in the first half. That was about all we could do before Liverpool dominated the entire game.

Our team featured then was:

Van Der Sar
Rafael Brown Smalling Evra
Nani Carrick Scholes Giggs
Rooney Berbatov​
4 players there that were aged between 20-25. When you look below at a potential team that could start this Saturday:

De Gea
Smalling Ferdinand Vidic Evans
Fletcher
Cleverley Anderson
Nani Young
Rooney​
I think this team is a much stronger team compared to last season but here I'm taking into account if Smalling and Cleverley are fit to return. I'm sure Rio and Vidic will reform their defensive partnership after Vidic did international duty and Ferdinand has got a couple of games now under his belt. Young seemed to take a knock when England faced Montenegro but fingers crossed he'll be fine. Also, you have 7 players here that could start aged between 20-25 and Young just missing out being 26 years of age (plus Fletcher is 27). How things have changed over the season already.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Chicharito


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...rong-Fergie-United-isnt-our-biggest-game.html

another example of kenny making himself look like an idiot


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

You keep telling yourself that, Ken.


----------



## superscfcWWE

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> Arsenal will not beat Sunderland.
> 
> Arsenal will not score 3 goals past sunderland
> Arsenal sure as hell wont keep a clean sheet.
> 
> Game will be a draw like it always is vs Sunderland. But adding in the factor that we are always dogshit after the international break i wouldnt be surprised to see us get shat on 4-0.


I think you will destroy them personally, but that's just my prediction, you know more about your club than me and I would rather you get beat 4-0 but I think you should do them this weekend!

Then we can do you over at the Emirates a week Sunday


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao kiz's sigs bringing the quality. KANYE THE FISH

just saw this on rawk, chuckled. someone in their family watched neighbours and saw this..



> Summer; "Jovanovic, what nationality is that?"
> 
> (Her BF) Andrew; "Serbian"
> 
> Summer; "How do you know?"
> 
> Andrew; "Milan Jovanovic. He's one of the greatest soccer players in the world and he's Serbian."


ONE OF THE GREATEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Even if Cleverley is fit, I think Fergie will have him on the bench and go with Carrick/Anderson/Fletcher in midfield. Really hoping he does as we've been overrun when we've played 4-4-2 at Anfield the last few years. That trio could definitely stifle Pool and then Cleverley could come on in the second half if we're needing more attacking zest from the middle. Nani and Young on the wings, Rooney up front, then Welbeck, Berbatov or Hernandez can also be brought off the bench.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Why play a three man midfield when one of them is just a witches hat anyway?

Kenny, stop watching Neighbours you queer. 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

loldalglish.

fucking RAWK kenny? step up son. 8*D

verm could be back for game against chelsea. usmanov increases shares again.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

http://www.givemefootball.com/premier-league/arsenal-future-sits-in-bergkamps-hands


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> *Why play a three man midfield when one of them is just a witches hat anyway?*
> 
> Kenny, stop watching Neighbours you queer. 8*D



Oh you.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*






GARRYBARRY


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I think United would be best served going in with their usual lineup for this season if Adam plays for us. He's hardly going to overrun them, so Anderson and Cleverly would do. If we start Stevie, as well as possibly Hendo on the right, then they'll have more to worry about. As I said a bit ago, I'd rather Hendo to Adam for the United game, because I simply don't think Adam is dynamic enough to justify starting against United.

Two up front is best for United too. I'd imagine Lucas will track Rooney when he steps into midfield, so Hernandez (or Welbeck, I guess) will be left alone with the central defenders. This is what has me most worried if Agger isn't fit, because Carra and Skrtel really aren't that good of a combo. They'll get found out against some pace, and with Nani and Young also potentially cutting in, that's our biggest worry. I'm not sure where Agger is at, but he's so crucial to our team, that we REALLY need him for this game if we want to be solid at the back.

:lmao @ the questions. Barry sounds a little bit posh. I can respect that.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Reina

Johnson - Skrtel - Agger - Enrique


------------Lucas------Adam


----------------Gerrard


Kuyt---------Suarez--------Downing


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



King Kenny said:


> Summer; "Jovanovic, what nationality is that?"
> 
> (Her BF) Andrew; "Serbian"
> 
> Summer; "How do you know?"
> 
> Andrew; "Milan Jovanovic. He's one of the greatest soccer players in the world and he's Serbian."
> 
> 
> 
> ONE OF THE GREATEST IN THE WORLD
Click to expand...

Yeah I saw that and lol'd yesterday.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> Arsenal will not beat Sunderland.


Of course you will, have you seen our performances lately?



> Arsenal will not score 3 goals past sunderland


Debateable given our defense looks shaky but I'd say one is definite, two highly possible. RVP loves to score against us. We conceded two in two minutes to West Brom though, one of our main CB's is suspended till further notice and our left back is still banned.



> Arsenal sure as hell wont keep a clean sheet.


Given our best player is on loan from you and can't play I'd be willing to dispute that. All our good attacking play in our last game stemmed from him. I doubt Connor Wickham will be a better target man, especially against a better defense than West Brom.



> Game will be a draw like it always is vs Sunderland. But adding in the factor that we are always dogshit after the international break i wouldnt be surprised to see us get shat on 4-0.


If we had a full strength side I'd be inclined to agree, since we can ususally park the bus at the emirates and get a 0-0 out of it. But I'd be very surprised if that works for us this year tbh given how injuries and bans have weakened our side. I suppose if our midfield decides to show up like they did against stoke and not like the last two games we might scrape a point. I'm pessimistic though.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Shepard said:


> Given our best player is on loan from you and can't play I'd be willing to dispute that. All our good attacking play in our last game stemmed from him. I doubt Connor Wickham will be a better target man, especially against a better defense than West Brom.


Don't worry about it, they might pop a couple in for you like they did against us. If we can score four against them anyone's got a chance. It'll be a tougher ask at the Emirates though granted.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Please be real men and give Liverpool a proper game instead of rolling over and getting out-muscled and humiliated. Please don't play 4-4-2 with Carrick and Anderson as the midfield duo, or even worsr Giggs in the CM role. 

I hate Liverpool away, always the worst 90 minutes to watch even if I do consider City the bigger game and rival.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Nige™;10446301 said:


> Don't worry about it, they might pop a couple in for you like they did against us. If we can score four against them anyone's got a chance. It'll be a tougher ask at the Emirates though granted.


Exactly.



Shepard said:


> Of course you will, have you seen our performances lately?
> 
> Debateable given our defense looks shaky but I'd say one is definite, two highly possible. RVP loves to score against us. We conceded two in two minutes to West Brom though, one of our main CB's is suspended till further notice and our left back is still banned.
> 
> Given our best player is on loan from you and can't play I'd be willing to dispute that. All our good attacking play in our last game stemmed from him. I doubt Connor Wickham will be a better target man, especially against a better defense than West Brom.
> 
> If we had a full strength side I'd be inclined to agree, since we can ususally park the bus at the emirates and get a 0-0 out of it. But I'd be very surprised if that works for us this year tbh given how injuries and bans have weakened our side. I suppose if our midfield decides to show up like they did against stoke and not like the last two games we might scrape a point. I'm pessimistic though.


Have you seen ours?

Probable side

Koscielny - Mertesacker - Djourou - Santos.

So massive gaps will be left in the defence so the lack of pace of Per will be easily exposed 
Djourou will appear as if he is not even on the field. Our high line will leave him stranded somewhere between the goal posts and dressing room and he will have a look on his face as if to suggest he is contemplating whether to have Lucozade or Powerade at half time.
Santos ever eager to get forward will play inside Gervinho's shadow at all times.
Koscielny will have no idea what to do at RB and will get caught dropping to far infield leaving epic spaces down the wing.

Song

Arshavin - Ramsey - Arteta - Gervinho

No cover for the defence from these four. Ramsey will pull out of all tackles Song will be more interested in getting forward than being a CM.
Arshavin will barely make efforts to get back to help out Kos,r
RVP

Will be isolated upfront get very little service get frustrated play shit.

So yeah im well excited for this game. Hopefully you play worse than us and Arteta gets us a goal and we come away winning but i honestly think Seb Larsson will have a stormer.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Just incase anyones interested my new frame for my Signed Henry shirt came today so had a bit of a rejig round the walls swapped a few of the signed ones over so now im up to 10 shirts framed and hung and about 20 still awaiting space.









sorry for the poor quality images think ive dropped my phone one to many times.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Jenkinson would make it 11.



Kiz said:


> GARRYBARRY


SPIDER-BARRY

Those questions were pretty funny.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> Alex McLeish believes that Emile Heskey is continuing to be an important part of the Aston Villa line up, with the manager comparing the striker to Bayern Munich legend Franz Beckenbauer.
> 
> While Beckenbauer played in a defensive role, McLeish still believes that Heskey is showing skills with the ball that mimic the former superstar.
> 
> “We now know what Emile can do, he can play in any position,’’ McLeish said.
> 
> “I could even play him at the back without any fears. We played him at centre-back last week and he was spraying the ball about the whole pitch as if I was watching Franz Beckenbauer.
> 
> “Emile is a brilliant, all-round player, he understands the game and we need him in the squad. It’s not just about 11 players.’’


http://www.givemefootball.com/premier-league/mcleish-heskey-is-like-bekenbauer


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

my fifa ultimate team has henry in it and my home kit is the arsenal kit. banged in my 100th fifa 12 goal too against hertha


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Heskey can play in any position and do anything. If Heskey was in the Royal Rumble he would eliminate everybody, including the people who had already been eliminated before he entered.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> Have you seen ours?
> 
> Probable side
> 
> Koscielny - Mertesacker - Djourou - Santos.
> 
> So massive gaps will be left in the defence so the lack of pace of Per will be easily exposed
> Djourou will appear as if he is not even on the field. Our high line will leave him stranded somewhere between the goal posts and dressing room and he will have a look on his face as if to suggest he is contemplating whether to have Lucozade or Powerade at half time.
> Santos ever eager to get forward will play inside Gervinho's shadow at all times.
> Koscielny will have no idea what to do at RB and will get caught dropping to far infield leaving epic spaces down the wing.
> 
> Song
> 
> Arshavin - Ramsey - Arteta - Gervinho
> 
> No cover for the defence from these four. Ramsey will pull out of all tackles Song will be more interested in getting forward than being a CM.
> Arshavin will barely make efforts to get back to help out Kos,r
> RVP
> 
> Will be isolated upfront get very little service get frustrated play shit.
> 
> So yeah im well excited for this game. Hopefully you play worse than us and Arteta gets us a goal and we come away winning but i honestly think Seb Larsson will have a stormer.


wtf? the probable line up is:

Szczesny
Jenkinson - Koscielny - Mertesacker - Gibbs
Song 
Arteta - Ramsey
Gervinho - RVP - Walcott​
Jenkinson is our only proper right back now, and Koscielny will be his back up. Wenger seems to prefer Gibbs over Santos. 

Koscielny being back is a big boost not just because he is an actual centre back, but it allows Song to reprise his role in midfield which is absolutely crucial to our team. 

Arteta will probably shine against lower opposition, likewise Ramsey. Although I doubt whether they can do it in the big games.

I didn't even understand your post apart from that line up.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Just watched United reserves vs Bolton reserves, Ravel Morrison came on, at 0-0, for the last 20mins or so, and scored a brilliant goal in the last seconds of the game, really hope he gets a chance in the carling cup along with Pogba

here it is

http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/OpiniUnited/?action=view&current=resgoal1.mp4


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Kalou has been offered a new contract. WTF is the board playing at?! This is unacceptable, tbh.

If Kalou is a decent man, he will reject the contract and tell the board that he has been robbing us blind and it isn't right to do it anymore.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I thought AVB was clearing out the crap? Anelka and Kalou should be the first out the door.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Honestly I feel he'd do much better elsewhere.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> Just watched United reserves vs Bolton reserves, Ravel Morrison came on, at 0-0, for the last 20mins or so, and scored a brilliant goal in the last seconds of the game, really hope he gets a chance in the carling cup along with Pogba
> 
> here it is
> 
> http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/OpiniUnited/?action=view&current=resgoal1.mp4



Cracking strike from a cracking little player.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> Kalou has been offered a new contract. WTF is the board playing at?! This is unacceptable, tbh.


:lmao

Hilario & Kalou new deals. Your success is secured.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> wtf? the probable line up is:
> 
> Szczesny
> Jenkinson - Koscielny - Mertesacker - Gibbs
> Song
> Arteta - Ramsey
> Gervinho - RVP - Walcott​
> Jenkinson is our only proper right back now, and Koscielny will be his back up. Wenger seems to prefer Gibbs over Santos.
> 
> Koscielny being back is a big boost not just because he is an actual centre back, but it allows Song to reprise his role in midfield which is absolutely crucial to our team.
> 
> Arteta will probably shine against lower opposition, likewise Ramsey. Although I doubt whether they can do it in the big games.
> 
> I didn't even understand your post apart from that line up.


Wenger has already said that Koscielny or Djourou will be rb.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



haribo said:


> :lmao
> 
> Hilario & Kalou new deals. Your success is secured.


Championship winning material right there.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

HYPE



Gunner14 said:


> Wenger has already said that Koscielny or Djourou will be rb.


But THE MIGHTY JENK.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> Kalou has been offered a new contract. WTF is the board playing at?! This is unacceptable, tbh.
> 
> If Kalou is a decent man, he will reject the contract and tell the board that he has been robbing us blind and it isn't right to do it anymore.


Jesus, bit of an over-reaction. It's unacceptable that a decent squad player who is struggling at the moment is given a new contract?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



ßen said:


> http://www.givemefootball.com/premier-league/mcleish-heskey-is-like-bekenbauer


:lmao:lmao

Franz Heskeybauer


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


> Jesus, bit of an over-reaction. It's unacceptable that a decent squad player who is struggling at the moment is given a new contract?


Nah, Silent Alarm. Kalou is the worst player in the world.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> Nah, Silent Alarm. Kalou is the worst player in the world.


I see your Kalou and raise you a Djourou


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

gareth barry wishes to enter the debate


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*




































































































England would like to throw our hat into the mix.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

To be fair, most of those have been relatively decent-good at one point in their career.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

^ 70k a week at West Ham :lmao

how did i forget this guy


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

FRANNY


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Neill was quality for us a long time, all across the back four but especially at right back. It was only when Liverpool came knocking on his door he became a cunt, but being in his position with a less than a year on his contract, it was understandable he'd want to go there. For him then go to West Ham was a kick in the balls and he showed his true colours by choosing money over ambition.

I'm so glad that his career went down hill after leaving us, just like Bentley & Santa Cruz to name a few.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I can't believe he's our country's captain. For some reason, he thinks it's a good idea to hang back and almost play as a sweeper, then wonder why it's never offside. Why could it be, Lucas?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

still can't forgive him for the 06 World Cup. cunt.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*










Unfortunately the enemy is not Fernando Torres, so the one-on-one with the goalie is a bad thing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

omfg :lmao :lmao :lmao

so correct


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> Sir Alex Ferguson is pondering whether to hand captain Nemanja Vidic his United return at Liverpool on Saturday.
> 
> The centre-back played for Serbia on Tuesday night in Slovenia after being sidelined since the opening weekend win at West Brom and the length of his absence is causing the boss to place a question mark over his involvement at Anfield.
> 
> The final decision could come down to how the player feels in himself, although Jonny Evans has performed well and is a reliable alternative for the boss as he's available after missing the recent Northern Ireland internationals with an ankle problem.
> 
> "The big question mark is whether Vidic is ready," said the boss at his pre-match press conference. "He has his first game for Serbia on Tuesday. It’s certainly a consideration because he’s such a great competitor. He came in yesterday and felt okay. But the Liverpool game is such an intense, stamina-draining game that you want everyone to be 100 per cent so it might be more down to how he feels himself.
> 
> "Jonny Evans’s form has been absolutely brilliant so I don’t have any real concerns about who I play because they’re all playing well."
> 
> Tom Cleverley is still not fit enough to be considered for the match on Merseyside but there's encouraging news on right-back Rafael, who is back in full training ahead of schedule. No other fresh injuries were picked up during the international break, which Sir Alex describes as a "blessing" particularly with Fabio, Ashley Young and Patrice Evra all suffering knocks last Friday.


Excellent news about Rafael being back in training and I hope this means he can get a consistent amount of games under his belt now. Also, good news that Vidic may start, we need the Rio/Vidic partnership back for tomorrow as we were without both in this fixture last season.

A shame Cleverley is not fully fit yet so this may mean we will have Carrick, Fletcher and Anderson in midfield... hopefully. Please don't go 4-4-2 Ferguson.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Foreshadowed said:


> Excellent news about Rafael being back in training and I hope this means he can get a consistent amount of games under his belt now. Also, good news that Vidic may start, we need the Rio/Vidic partnership back for tomorrow as we were without both in this fixture last season.
> 
> A shame Cleverley is not fully fit yet so this may mean we will have Carrick, Fletcher and Anderson in midfield... hopefully. Please don't go 4-4-2 Ferguson.


Midfield 3 of Carrick, Ando and Giggs i wouldn't mind. maybe fletch over carrick depending on his fitness.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Apparently Hart (GK), Kompany (DEF), Anderson (MID) and Rooney (STR) are the top 4 performing players so far this this season, with De Gea, ??? (I think it was a Chelsea defender), Young and Aguero behind them.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> England would like to throw our hat into the mix.


What's wrong with ya man? Heskey doesn't belong there with all that shit. 

But yeah I would rather Kalou left. Like I said we have enough forward guys at the moment, and losing Kalou wouldn't be a bad thing at all. Hilario getting offered a new contract isn't too bad either, because we will only ever see him when Cech is injured.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

We all had a good laugh at Kenny for saying the United game is the same as any other and just 3 points.

Now lets laugh at Fergie:

Sir Alex Ferguson believes Manchester United's fixture against Liverpool is the biggest club game in the world.

The two title rivals meet at Anfield on Saturday and Ferguson believes the clash eclipses matches between Spanish giants Barcelona and Real Madrid.

"You know the difference - Barcelona's one end of the country, Madrid the other," he said. "The fans don't travel [in Spain].

"The only game that can rival United-Liverpool is Rangers-Celtic."

:lmao

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15308775.stm


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'm finding it hard to see what's wrong with that statement.

Did he leave Boca/River plate out or west ham vs millwall? As far as fierce rivalries go.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*






You Aussies are knowledgeable bastards :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Heel said:


> You Aussies are knowledgeable bastards :lmao


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'm finding it hard to see what's wrong with that statement.


Sir Alex Ferguson believes Manchester United's fixture against Liverpool is the biggest club game in the world.

"The only game that can rival United-Liverpool is Rangers-Celtic."

^^^ did you miss this bit?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> Alex McLeish believes veteran Aston Villa striker Emile Heskey still has a crucial role to play - and has the versatility to operate at
> centre-half.
> 
> The Villa boss has been impressed with the way Heskey has slotted into the position in training during the international break and couldprovide back-up in that department.
> 
> McLeish said: "We now know what Emile can do. He can play in any position. *I could even play him at the back without any fears.
> 
> "We played him at centre-back last week (in training) and he was spraying the ball about as if I was watching Franz Beckenbauer. He is a brilliant all-round player, he understands the game and we need him in the squad.*"
> 
> Meanwhile, McLeish wants to retain the services of first team coach Kevin MacDonald who has been linked with the vacant manager's role at Nottingham Forest.
> 
> He said: "I'd like to keep Kevin. He is a cherished first team staff member. The knowledge of him and Gordon Cowans has been vital to
> me settling in at Aston Villa."


http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/13102011/58/premier-league-mcleish-heskey-beckenbauer.html


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Posted that yesterday, and yes, it is a fact.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Thanks for finding the vid HEEL :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> We all had a good laugh at Kenny for saying the United game is the same as any other and just 3 points.
> 
> Now lets laugh at Fergie:
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson believes Manchester United's fixture against Liverpool is the biggest club game in the world.
> 
> The two title rivals meet at Anfield on Saturday and Ferguson believes the clash eclipses matches between Spanish giants Barcelona and Real Madrid.
> 
> "You know the difference - Barcelona's one end of the country, Madrid the other," he said. "The fans don't travel [in Spain].
> 
> "The only game that can rival United-Liverpool is Rangers-Celtic."
> 
> :lmao
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15308775.stm


Let's be honest, the man's been at the centre of (can't remember the exact figure) probably around 50 United-Liverpool derby matches. If he DIDN'T think it was the biggest game of the year, in any country, I'd probably not be that happy about it. Practically every United fan I've ever talked to about it thinks it's our biggest, if maybe not most important league-wise, game, and despite Kenny's comments I'd wager most Liverpool fans feel the same. 

Now, if someone turns around to me and names any of the other massive derby games and calls it the biggest in the world, I'm not going to argue with them, but for my entire life United-Liverpool has been THE game, even above United-City (slightly ). It's hardly a laughable statement, even if it is one that's debatable.

"I have always considered it to be the game of the season in English football." - doesn't give the Rangers-Celtic comment any relevance. Besides, 'rivalling' doesn't mean 'better than'.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Biggest club game in the world is a pretty big exaggeration, but the laughter was mostly from him having Rangers/Celtic at second and above El Clasico.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I think the viewpoint, generally, may be different if Liverpool were the main title rival. When you look at Rangers/Celtic or El Clasico, they could be seen as title deciding fixtures at the top of the table, whereas we could drop 6 points to Liverpool and while I'd fume for a long time, it may ultimately not have as big an impact on our league campaign.

As far as the Rangers/Celtic thing goes, I'd put it below a few other fixtures, but I wasn't born and raised in Glasgow as a Rangers fan. I'm sure if I was, the Old Firm derby would be the biggest game in the world to me. I struggle to keep a reasonable perspective in football unless I'm looking at the situation as a neutral, I'll be honest about that, and I'm sure Ferguson's the same.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Heel said:


> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/13102011/58/premier-league-mcleish-heskey-beckenbauer.html
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Lionel Who? 

EMILE BEST PLAYER IN THE WORLD!

Also :lmao at the Jovanovic video. Quality 

Meh at Fergie. Dude's scottish and manages Man U off course he's gonna say those things. Everyone knows its not true anyway. While Celtic/Rangers is a big game I don't see it rated much as very high outside of Scotland. Especially ahead of something like El Clasico


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

SPL is a joke of a league though.

Anyone who doesn't think Barca/Madrid is the biggest game in the world is kidding themselves.

Also, if we're talking the most intense rivalries, as opposed to the stature of the games itself, look no further than Red Star/Partizan or Fenerbache vs Galatasary. As far as this country goes, nothing comes close to West Ham/Milwall. Man Utd/Leeds is a very, very bitter rivalry as well.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Despite all of those mentioned being huge games, for me, THE biggest game in football is going to come down to personal feelings, which is why bias will be in there. That's why United-Liverpool is the biggest for me, and probably for Ferguson too, someone who's been in the thick of every one of the derby games for 20+ years.

United-Leeds is obviously a very bitter rivalry, and the same with United-City, but in my family & circle of friends at least, the United-Liverpool game was always THE one. It's still the first fixture I looked for on the schedule every year, home and away.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

The stature of a fixture has nothing to do with personal preference/bias. THE biggest game of football is Barcelona/Real Madrid. You're going to tell me an Ipswich fan can come out and justify Ipswich/Norwich being the biggest game in football because they were born in Suffolk? It might be their favourite, and mean the most to them, but that's not the same.



> "I have always considered it to be the game of the season in English football." - doesn't give the Rangers-Celtic comment any relevance. Besides, 'rivalling' doesn't mean 'better than'.


I have no idea what you're trying to say here.

"The only game that can rival United-Liverpool is Rangers-Celtic." ---> Clearly implies Rangers/Celtic is, in his opinion, the second biggest game in football. He even addresses Madrid/Barca in the previous sentence.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Cant find any data on it, but it would be interesting to see worldwide tv ratings of united vs liverpool and barca vs real


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i'm pretty sure chelsea/man utd has been the highest watched EPL game over the past few years, and i'd be willing to bet it was arsenal/man utd before then.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Pretty sure Kenny is downplaying it. He knows its one of, if not the biggest of the season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I know I read somewhere over the past few days that the last United/Liverpool match was watched by something like 500 million people worldwide.
Could be bullshit but I know I read it somewhere.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> Former Liverpool manager Rafa Benitez has played down Sir Alex Ferguson's role in the success of Manchester United, insisting that money has been the decisive factor in the club's triumphs and not the Scot's management skills.
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson and Rafa Benitez Man Utd v Liverpool
> PA PhotosRafa Benitez finished behind Ferguson's Man Utd in all of his six seasons at Liverpool
> 
> Benitez and Ferguson were Premier League rivals for six seasons, with the pair's relationship in that time somewhat tempestuous.
> 
> And ahead of this weekend's clash between United and Liverpool, Benitez has opened up old wounds by questioning Ferguson's influence on the Red Devils' success in an interview with BBC Radio Merseyside.
> 
> After it was put to him that Ferguson's personality has been critical in driving United forward, Benitez responded: "No, I think it's the money they were spending. If you analyse the transfer record and the history ... Rooney, or Ferdinand, for example ... £30 million for a young player or a centre back.
> 
> "Every year they [United] are very well-off. It's not just because of the interviews or the press conferences; it's because they had money."
> 
> Benitez and Ferguson's troubled relationship came to a head during the 2008-09 season, when Liverpool ran United close before the Red Devils pipped them to the Premier League title.
> 
> During that campaign, Benitez delivered a pre-prepared critique of his opposite number, listing a series of "facts" that suggested Ferguson influenced both the Premier Leage fixture list and choice of match officials.
> 
> But Benitez has once again dismissed the notion that the infamous "facts" press conference was responsible for Liverpool's failure to beat United in the title race.
> 
> "To be fair, I didn't like it when the press was talking about mind games because I was just focused on my team, and the things I had to do for the team," Benitez said.
> 
> "If you say something in a press conference I can guarantee you that it has no impact on another manager. It can happen perhaps one in one hundred times, but the press likes to talk about mind games, but what they don't realize is that you cannot win mind games if you have a bad team.
> 
> "You can be the best in the press conference, but after, if you have a bad team you will lose. It's easy to talk about mind games when he [Ferguson] has a good team and he has won, and that was the case."


http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/968870/rafa-benitez:-sir-alex-ferguson%27s-man-utd-success-down-to-money?cc=5739

:lmao. Jealous, bitter, moronic Rafa. Pipe down, you Fat Spanish Waiter.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

EPL is the most watched league in the world and broadcasts to about 200 countries, so that wouldn't surprise me. 500 million seems excessive though, that's 1/12th of the worlds population, and then you factor in time zones and that probably about half the world has no means of watching it, even if they wanted too.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> EPL is the most watched league in the world and broadcasts to about 200 countries, so that wouldn't surprise me. 500 million seems excessive though, that's 1/12th of the worlds population, and then you factor in time zones and that probably about half the world has no means of watching it, even if they wanted too.


The EPL is big in China and India, both have massive populations and I'd assume they'd be shown in public places like bars etc. Not a stretch to say 500M, especially when you factor in the Asian markets.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Renegade™ said:


> http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/968870/rafa-benitez:-sir-alex-ferguson%27s-man-utd-success-down-to-money?cc=5739
> 
> :lmao. Jealous, bitter, moronic Rafa. Pipe down, you Fat Spanish Waiter.


It's a FACHT.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Jobbed_Out said:


> The EPL is big in China and India, both have massive populations and I'd assume they'd be shown in public places like bars etc. Not a stretch to say 500M, especially when you factor in the Asian markets.


Can't speak for China but India gets everything. Serie A and EPL are usually the most favourable timezone-wise. Bundesliga fixtures too if they're early kickoffs. SPL also comes on at decent hours but nobody cares, really. La Liga and Ligue 1 usually come up at the dead of night.

And yes, there's plenty of public places that show football matches (so long as there's not a cricket match in progress at the time).


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I think availability around the world is definitely a big problem standing in the way of that 500M claim. Being a football fan in the USA is the main reason why I will never speak out against streaming video. If not for streams, I might get to watch Chelsea play 2 or 3 times a season. And any cup tournaments would be totally out of the question unless they made the Champions League final.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

My God, NoGimmicksNeeded. You're not less of a fan of Man United or Ferguson if you admit they are wrong at times.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> My God, NoGimmicksNeeded. You're not less of a fan of Man United or Ferguson if you admit they are wrong at times.


Admit? There's plenty of things over the years I've condemned the club for, and Ferguson has made a lot of mistakes over the years (not least the fact we've consistently not signed an established central midfielder in years), but that's completely irrelevent to me not thinking that United-Liverpool being the biggest game is a laughable statement, surely. 

Yeah, sometimes I'll go too far in defending the club, but only when people go too far in attacking it. Not really a new thing with football is it?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Admit? There's plenty of things over the years I've condemned the club for, and Ferguson has made a lot of mistakes over the years (not least the fact we've consistently not signed an established central midfielder in years), but that's completely irrelevent to me not thinking that United-Liverpool being the biggest game is a laughable statement, surely.
> 
> Yeah, sometimes I'll go too far in defending the club, but only when people go too far in attacking it. Not really a new thing with football is it?


I don't care if you think United vs Liverpool is the biggest game in football. I don't, but it's massive, so I can look past that. But what Ferguson said about the Old Firm was stupid. That game doesn't even feel that special anymore, because they play each other 100 times a season.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> I don't care if you think United vs Liverpool is gthe biggest game in football. I don't, but it's massive. But what Ferguson said about the Old Firm was stupid. That game doesn't even feel that special anymore, because they play each other 100 times a season.


Oh, you mean the comment that actually had nothing to do with United, other than where SAF was born? Yeah, maybe I didn't explain it well because I was loaded, but I was trying to play devil's advocate a little there. The game is personally meaningless to me (while I always watch El Clasico if at all possible, I haven't watched an entire Old Firm derby in many years), but to the majority of Rangers & Celtic fans from Glasgow, it's the biggest fixture in the world, and Ferguson happens to fall into that category. I couldn't give a shit if people think the fixture isn't a big one, because I don't, but I can certainly understand someone from that situation thinking the opposite. 

Put it this way- I don't think Fenerbahce-Galatasary is the biggest game in football, but if I heard a fan of either club from Istanbul call it so, I wouldn't find it a laughable statement, no matter how little I care about the Turkish league. That was basically all my point was.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

United team

strange team


> De Gea, Smalling, Ferdinand, Evans, Evra, Park, Fletcher, Giggs, Jones, Young, Welbeck
> Lindegaard, Anderson, Rooney, Hernandez, Nani, Valencia, Carrick



Liverpool team



> #LFC team to face #MUFC: Reina, Kelly, Enrique, Carragher, Skrtel, Lucas, Adam, Gerrard, Downing, Kuyt, Suarez.
> subs: Doni, Agger, Carroll, Spearing, Henderson, Robinson, Bellamy


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

What is it with Alex Ferguson lately naming shit teams?, wheres Nani, Rooney, Vidic, Hernandez ect...

Liverpool 2-0 for me looking at the teams.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Very strange team indeed. Rooney & Nani on the bench?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

What an odd United team; is Giggs going to be supporting Welbeck up front, maybe Young? Or is it going to be a 4-5-1 formation?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I've been curious about how Jones would do for us in midfield, It gives him the ability to burst forwards without leaving the defence exposed. Going to be a big game for Young.

The bench is terrifying. Must be fitness issues to leave Nani, Rooney AND Hernandez out.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Looks like a 4-2-3-1 jones and Fletcher protecting the back four Young Giggs park behind welbeck.

Park will offer alot of protection to Smalling at RB aswell. Looks set up to simply try to contain Suarez.

rooney most likely left out due to temperment issue he's going to be getting so much stick and doesn't like being up top alone when United come to defend and protect. good decision in saving him from himself.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

So a 4-2-3-1 formation then. Nice to see Jones given a chance to play in midfield and with Fletcher along side him, I can see him doing well. A very strange choice to leave both Nani and Rooney out; two of our best players so far this season. I'm not as overly confident now and I can see why people may predict United to lose but remember, last season in the FA Cup against Arsenal, we put out not the strongest team and won comfortably 2-0.

A shame Vidic isn't featured.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Expected Liverpool squad, Thought Carroll would start ahead of Adams though and Agger would have started but then again he's recovering from injury. 

The Man U squad is very strange, Nani, Hernandez & Rooney all on the bench?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Not liking the potential of players coming off the bench for United. We almost need to be ahead at half time. Not confident. :\

Hey ADAM, where's Carrick? :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Foreshadowed said:


> So a 4-2-3-1 formation then. Nice to see Jones given a chance to play in midfield and with Fletcher along side him, I can see him doing well. A very strange choice to leave both Nani and Rooney out; two of our best players so far this season. I'm not as overly confident now and I can see why people may predict United to lose but remember, *last season in the FA Cup against Arsenal, we put out not the strongest team and won comfortably 2-0.*
> 
> A shame Vidic isn't featured.


7 defenders :lmao

This is why I never doubt Ferguson (although I'm pretty terrified at the moment), but you'd have to say if we lose, it could well be a mistake in picking the team. Of course, we win, and he's a genius again. We'll see.

Hulk- No Carrick because our best players are all on the bench 8*D How fucking good would those subs be at 7-a-side, btw.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Madrid/Barca and Milan/Inter are huge all across Europe and in America, United/Liverpool is huge EVERYWHERE, but especially Asia. Having been there, I can confirm they are crazy for football in general, but especially United and Liverpool.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'm convinced that bench would beat the team.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I was scared yesterday, I'm shittin' it now!

Edit: Imagine Welbeck scored today in front of The Kop, turns around and points at 19. That would make my year!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*










Time for a repeat me thinks


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

We need Welbeck to be playing as much as possibly before the Euro's, so i'm delighted to see him start.

I'm going 2-2 though. Would've backed Man Utd with a stronger line up.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Crazy gambles by SAF. Hoping we can have some sub impacts later on.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

speaking of euros, what do they have against sturridge?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

What a surprise, criticising De Gea... again.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

De Gea is better than messi


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

LeBron at Anfield. That head just needs a headband at all times.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

*No Rooney, Nani or Hernandez ????

WTF!*


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Time for a repeat me thinks


ohhh hell yeah!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



redeadening said:


> De Gea is better than messi


Lol.

It's just annoying that before every game, they keep criticising De Gea, even when he's been improving in the last few matches. Sky Sports aren't that bad but ESPN have been renowned for it.

*Edit:* So Evra has been poor in the last few games for us and he's the captain? I'd have given it to Giggs or Ferdinand.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Evra did a great job as France captain at the World Cup. Lost a game, lead a revolt against the manager, then got dropped 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> Evra did a great job as France captain at the World Cup. Lost a game, *lead a revolt against the manager*, then got dropped 8*D


see, leadership qualities


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I read recently someone saying that Evra's been neglecting defensive duties in order to run the length of the pitch and force a corner. About right. He's nowhere near the quality he was a couple of years ago, don't know if it's an age thing, although he is only 30 (or 14 in Giggs-years).

EDIT: And then he immediately shuts down Gerrard. That's more like it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

damn, ferdinand didnt even lead any revolts and he lost the captaincy anyways


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Ferdinand does offer great advice though, like telling Evra to stay on his feet.

Captain quality.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Sky commentators naming United players that weren't alive last time Liverpool were champions 8*D


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Sloppy start from United's midfield.

Smalling with a slip, and Welbeck's slipped a couple times too.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Well done Downing for losing the ball and immediately fouling Smalling, because he ran a bit in between? Wilkins occasionally bamboozles me.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I can't believe it, Evra is playing well defensively so far. Fletcher however, is worrying me.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Why's Wilkins saying Evra shouldn't ask for a card? A dive is a yellow, no?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Blatant dive, obvious yellow card. But he got caught, so clearly Downing hasn't trained with Suarez quite enough yet 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Suarez and Downing diving.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

What the fuck is that clicking noise in the background?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Evra playing great.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



ßen said:


> What the fuck is that clicking noise in the background?


cameras i guess...this ray wilkins bloke is so boring on the mic


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wondering how long it will be until Wilkins brings up his two favourite subjects; John Terry and Frank Lampard.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fletcher is really annoying me now, losing the ball quite a bit and misplacing passes. That's Carrick's job!


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wilkins is such an annoying cunt.

Criticises Evra for waving an imaginary card and doesn't mention the disgraceful and pathetic dive from Downing.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

terry and lampard = legend


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Ray "emotionless" Wilkins makes me miss Andy Gray more and more.

United need to use their width on the wings and get some crosses in. Only Smalling has really delivered a cross and a poor one at that. Plus, we need to stop giving the ball away so easily in midfield.

Evra, Smalling, Ferdinand and Evans have been solid at the back.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Berbarito said:


> Wilkins is such an annoying cunt.
> 
> Criticises Evra for waving an imaginary card and doesn't mention the disgraceful and pathetic dive from Downing.


He did acknowledge there was no contact, at all, but really, it's the imaginary card waving after the referee doesn't do their job that's ruining football. Crazy.

I mostly get annoyed at him saying 'well done' after anything on the pitch is done even competently. He's a real 'arm around the shoulder' commentator.

Foreshadowed- the cross for Jones' missed header? But we do need to use the width more, agreed. Welbeck's working hard.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Oh yeah, forgot that one. Our best attempt so far and yet we're not supplying anymore crosses.

Fuck yeah De Gea!


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Young has been shite the last few weeks.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

poor effort by jones to allow it to get through so easily


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Foreshadowed said:


> Fuck yeah De Gea!


you should be praising Suarez for hitting it right at de Gea. awful shot, should've done far better.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

May have struck the ball at him but still, De Gea stood strong to block the shot.

I agree though, Suarez should have scored from there.

*Edit:* great tackle by Park but a poor shot.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Shame he didn't get it in but yeah Suarez should have done a bit better. 

50/50 match so far the whole 4-5-1 formation hasn't worked for either side so far since as soon as the ball reaches the final third the attacking team is pretty overwhelmed.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

United are being careless again. The last few games we've been sloppy in midfield and yet we still aren't improving in that area. Still, we're defending well thus far.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Rio has been brilliant so far.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Game looks like it needs a spark. Looking at United's bench, that makes me worried.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> Game looks like it needs a spark. Looking at United's bench, that makes me worried.


You have £35m of BIG ANDEH on yours though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> You have £35m of BIG ANDEH on yours though.


If only we had KALOU.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Ferdinand and Evra have been fantastic and Evans and Smalling have done solid also. Fletcher is worrying me when he has the ball as he's given it away at times. 

Welbeck has worked hard and the same with Park and Giggs but we've had no good attempts at goal except for the Jones header that went wide. We need more spark in midfield and Welbeck needs more help up top. Young has been very quiet this game and besides the free kick, he hasn't delivered one dangerous ball into the Liverpool box.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> You have £35m of BIG ANDEH on yours though.












Worth Every penny.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Evans moving his arm away from the ball, would have been a harsh penalty. Not sure why we got a corner, though :lmao

EDIT: for reasons of making sense.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

handball, poorish call against us, corner? you have got to be kidding. really hoping this game doesn't come down to the refs. btw evra and ferdinand are such angry little fuckers :side:


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Evans moving his arm away from the ball, would have been a harsh corner.


Definitely a harsh corner, De Gea kept it in by at least a yard.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



ßen said:


> Definitely a harsh corner, De Gea kept it in by at least a yard.


Hmm, I meant penalty. This is what you get for tryint to touch type and not take your eyes off the TV :side:


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao Evra trolling the fans.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Evra is such a troll.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

We need to make a change, maybe bring Rooney or Hernandez on soon.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Evra, angry little cunt. Have a fucking whinge you sook 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

lol evra


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fuck me, Suarez has been teaching the whole team how to dive.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Classic Evra


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Downing, Adam and Suarez all with blatant dives.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Adam and Downing are learning from their captain and Suarez, classy. I take it no more comments about Nani now?

Typical.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Gerrard!!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Liverpool score when it wasn't even a free kick. Adam diving and learning to dive from the best in Suarez (and Downing).


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

lol at that Dive.

Edt

STEVIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Captain fanfucking tastic


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Giggsy has to be blocking that. Nice little free kick though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Dive results in a goal.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

STEVIE G, take that you scumbags


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

wtfffffff was giggs doing?! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Giggs at fault there but that's never a free kick, ref knew it too, or Rio would have been off. Should have booked Downing at the first dive, but he shown his leniancy towards it.

Rooney and Nani, not a bad pair of substitutes 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

STEVIE G, LEADER OF MEN 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'd be pretty happy if that wins it for us and United fans complain. It would be nice to remind then that when they knocked us out of the FA Cup last year it was due to Berba diving and winning a penalty :side:


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

STEVIE G WE COMIN FOR YOU *****!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'd Imogen that wouldn't have been a goal, had Giggs known what he was doing.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

At least with United losing we can look forward to 30 minutes added time...


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Urgh, our shooting at the Liverpool goal has been abysmal.

What was Giggs doing during that free kick though, moving out the wall? He's been poor in this second half.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Rockhead said:


> I'd Imogen that wouldn't have been a goal, had Giggs known what he was doing.












i see what you did there


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Chicharitooooo


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Hernandez! 10 minutes left, this is more like it. We've missed him up front.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Where the fuck did Chicharito come from?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

The poacher supreme does it again!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

HERNANDEZ!!!!!!!!!

What a save!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fuuuu


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

hernandezzzzzzzz


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Great header Hernandez.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Great cross, great save by De Gea.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

world class save by de Gea. this game has really picked up this half.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Great stop from De Gea, thought that was in.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Kuyt should have scored that + what a cross!!


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Villa vs. Citeh teams via the Villa twitter:

*Citeh:* Hart, Richards, Lescott, Kompany, Clichy, De Jong, Barry, Milner, Johnson, Yaya, Super Mario *subs:* Pantilimon, Toure, Kolorov, Hargreaves, Silva, Nasri and Dzeko

*Villa:* Given, Hutton, Dunne, Clark, Warnock, Delph, Petrov, Ireland, HESKEY, Gabby, Bent *subs:* Guzan, Cuellar, Herd, Albrighton, N'Zogbia, Bannan and Weimann


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

City should walk it. 2-0


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wow that flag went up hella late


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Gerrard is Wilkinson's MOTM as a welcome back. Presumably he couldn't give it to 'Frank' so had to settle for the next best option.

De Gea and Rooney with some great defending there.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

What are United playing at!?


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

20mil well spent.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Gerrard is Wilkinson's MOTM as a welcome back. Presumably he couldn't give it to 'Frank' so had to settle for the next best option.


"JT" isn't on the pitch.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Hendo did quite well and almost came close twice. Nice 2nd half game really came to life in the 2nd half.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Jepo said:


> 20mil well spent.


:lmao

Considering how Liverpool played at the end, and that decision on the free kick Gerrard scored from, I'm fairly happy with a draw. Just nice not to lose at their place this time around.


----------



## LastRide

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> Pantilimon


Who the fuck is this? Never heard of him.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

MOTM to de Gea imo. 

3 points gone begging if i'm being completely honest. Should've jagged a winner late on there. brilliant 2nd half though.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Don't worry United, we're going to stay undefeated so you'll stay top.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Liverpool stay in their rightful place, below the big 4.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Happy with the result, 2nd half was great stuff.

Hard to choose a MOTM for me, though De Gea, Gerrard and Enrique impressed me most.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Hendo was class after coming on. Play him in that attacking mid spot again next week with Lucas out suspended.

Fuck the result. We were the better team, should have had the three. Trust De Gea to not fuck up this game.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

De Gea's save from Henderson was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Crap first half, fantastic second half. 

Liverpool would've won that at the end if it wasn't for de Gea's save off Kuyt, or Rooney completely overpowering Suarez when he had an empty net from about 3 yards out to head the ball into off the corner. Hopefully that's the end of this "de Gea is the weak link" nonsense, another stellar performance today.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Gerrard MOTM? Unreal. De Gea, Rio, Park, Evra, Carragher, Downing and Suarez were all far better than the scrunchy-faced cunt.

A draw is a fair result. Liverpool's goal came from a dive but they had the better chances, which De Gea was well up to. We were well better from the Liverpool goal up until injury time.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Magsimus said:


> Liverpool stay in their rightful place, below the big 4.


Don't worry Newcastle will be back in their rightful spot too soon. 

10th place that is :side:


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

the match really picked up after half time! henderson was unlucky with the chip near the end but should have done better with the headed chance! good game overall


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Henderson not scoring makes me :sad: but Liverpool really should have won that. Great second half by De Gea and nice goal by Chicarito.


Now we can all focus on the real big game tomorrow at the Emirates :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Don't worry Newcastle will be back in their rightful spot too soon.
> 
> 10th place that is :side:


Considering we finished 12th last year I'd be happy with that


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



LastRide said:


> Who the fuck is this? Never heard of him.


romanian keeper from timisoara on loan. looks like a horse.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



LastRide said:


> Who the fuck is this? Never heard of him.


I'm guessing you don't play Football Manager?


----------



## LastRide

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> romanian keeper from timisoara on loan. looks like a horse.


Holy shit! his face...



> I'm guessing you don't play Football Manager?


No.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Rio has just said Charlie Adam is "12, maybe 13 stone"

Incredibly generous.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Meh. Decent result - Especially considering the weakened team. Downing and Adam were a fucking disgrace. Honest British footballers? Sure.

Chicharito is a fucking gem. What a hero.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> romanian keeper from timisoara on loan. looks like a horse.


If anyone follows this up with a Taylor Swift joke, I swear to god....

Big game for Heskey, can easily see him netting a hat trick.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> Crap first half, fantastic second half.
> 
> Liverpool would've won that at the end if it wasn't for de Gea's save off Kuyt, or Rooney completely overpowering Suarez when he had an empty net from about 3 yards out to head the ball into off the corner. *Hopefully that's the end of this "de Gea is the weak link" nonsense, another stellar performance today.*


Couldn't have said it any better myself, I'm sick and tired of the pundits both on Sky Sports and ESPN (the latter being the worst) going on about how De Gea is the weak link for United. I'm baffled they even mentioned it today after his performance against Stoke and he's been better in the last few games anyway.

I'm glad with the point and would have been annoyed if it remained 1-0. A point nicely earned and I think it was the fairer result overall. United were better for the first 20 minutes I feel, then Liverpool were dominating for the other 20-25 minutes of the first half. Second half, Liverpool had the better chances but United kept fighting even if we were silly in giving the ball away a lot of the time in midfield.

Why Gerrard is Man of the Match is beyond me... stupid Wilkins.

I would have put either Suarez or Enrique as Man of the Match for Liverpool and either Smalling, Ferdinand or De Gea as Man of the Match for us. Smalling kept Downing quiet a lot of the time and dealt with Suarez well. As for Ferdinand, he made some vital intercepts and won the ball a lot for us.

De Gea made two phenomenal saves towards the end, I really thought Kuyt was going to score after that brilliant cross into our box but De Gea stopped it well. Plus, Henderson was great coming on for Liverpool and could have scored twice, with his first attempt being stopped by De Gea really well.

First half wasn't that entertaining but second half was enthralling to watch.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Want to watch Chelsea NOW. Stupid 5:30 kick off :no:

Need a MATA fix.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Jamie Redknapp :lmao absolute idiot.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Foreshadowed said:


> Couldn't have said it any better myself, I'm sick and tired of the pundits both on Sky Sports and ESPN (the latter being the worst) going on about how De Gea is the weak link for United. I'm baffled they even mentioned it today after his performance against Stoke and he's been better in the last few games anyway.


It's funny really, he's extremely young for a goalkeeper, moving to a massive club in a foreign country, he had what, 2-3 nervous games, and since then he's looked solid to great in every game, and has made some world class saves. He was raved about in Spain, and for very good reason.

http://www.premierleague.com/page/Top10Keepers/0,,12306,00.html

He might be top by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Berbarito said:


> Meh. Decent result - Especially considering the weakened team. Downing and Adam were a fucking disgrace. Honest British footballers? Sure.
> 
> Chicharito is a fucking gem. What a hero.


i can see you take after Evra. Little whinging fuck.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Kelly was good at RB too. I'd say he was better than Smalling was, who was exposed when Enrique bombed forward a few times.

Still pissed off at the result. De Gea's save off Hendo was amazing.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Heskey to score the winner here.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Yeah, people complain about Adam, but watch, he was caught, simple as that.

Maybe you want to have a word with Ferdinand, who should have been sent off, and Evra, who rolled around like he'd been shot because he conceded a corner and knew Liverpool were on top?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

All football pundits are complete shite.

Seriously.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao at berbarito

u bitter bro


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Forgot about Kelly, he was really impressive especially in the first half. Kept Young quiet the entire time he was on.

Agreed with those saying that De Gea being the "weak link" is rubbish. He had those nervous games against City, West Brom and Spurs but since, I've thought he has been perfectly fine.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Evra is a complete cunt, almost on Suarez level.

Can't believe I heard Gary Neville say Adam was inclined to go down. Gary Neville saying a Liverpool player had every right to go down against Man U! Love him.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



DeeCee said:


> Yeah, people complain about Adam, but watch, he was caught, simple as that.
> 
> Maybe you want to have a word with Ferdinand, who should have been sent off, and Evra, who rolled around like he'd been shot because he conceded a corner and knew Liverpool were on top?


Having seen it from more angles, and an enhanced close up of their boots brushing, I can see now there was minimal contact. And now that's all you need to get a foul, so whatever, Adam knew exactly what he was doing but no-one cares anymore.

You can see about Evra but he was kicked in the knee, he exaggerated but what about Downing? His dive was so blatant, and the ref decided not to book him for it. Really set the tone for the game, that decision.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

How was I bitter? Not even a shot at Liverpool, more the perception the media paints of foreign players being the only ones diving and ruining the honest British game. Applies to guys like Rooney who's as guilty as anyone.

Adams' was bad, Downings was fucking disgraceful.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> You can see about Evra but he was kicked in the knee, he exaggerated but what about Downing? His dive was so blatant, and the ref decided not to book him for it. Really set the tone for the game, that decision.


He got clipped on the ankle didn't he? His knee hit the ground but I'm sure Suarez didn't kick his knee.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



DeeCee said:


> *Yeah, people complain about Adam, but watch, he was caught, simple as that.
> 
> Maybe you want to have a word with Ferdinand, who should have been sent off, and Evra, who rolled around like he'd been shot because he conceded a corner and knew Liverpool were on top?*


this, so much this.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Neville is a really good pundit actually. Didn't expect that at the start of the season. Objective, informative, and interesting.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Man Utd was lucky again


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

FORZA UNITED + LUCK!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Nige™ said:


> He got clipped on the ankle didn't he? His knee hit the ground but I'm sure Suarez didn't kick his knee.


I'm pretty sure I saw Suarez's leg come around from behind and catch Evra on the knee on the replay from the front angle. Would have to see it again, though.

Kenny mentioning Evans' handball but not the shout we had? Either they're both penalties or neither are (I'm inclined towards the latter).

Watching Neville being unbiased towards Liverpool is bizarre :lmao


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Evra was kicked on the knee, then went in to full troll mode.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

It was minimal contact and Adam knew to milk it to get the decision, everyone will do it and anyone who thinks you wouldn't complain if Hernandez had done that in the same situation is a straight up liar. Like I said its done and minimal contact is all you need to get a foul and Adam knew its better to exaggerate the contact than risk not getting the decision, still our 'tackling' was pathetic up to the challenge with Fletcher and Ferdinand doing the most lazy attempt of a tackle I've seen and Jones bottling trying to haul him down. Giggs having a mare moment and exposing the goal also contributed, for as much as Adam milked the challenge it would have meant zilch if Giggs stands his ground and doesn't move, alas we make yet another simple and basic error at Anfield.

Its the same every year though, we always play like a team of individuals with little movement for each other, it doesn't matter if we play Nani, Valencia, Rooney, Park, Giggs, Hernandez or Berbatov, they're all exposed and isolated in the game whilst Liverpool break at will and have numerous options to pass to whilst our best hope is usually a set piece or one moment of genius from a player. Ironically enough I thought this was our best overall performance at Anfield since 08/09 where we began the annual capitulation against the Scouse. Liverpool threatened a lot in key areas but it wasn't as much a backs to the wall effort as it has been in the past and the start of the second half in particular was encouraging with our passing and link up play in the final third being better and almost creating a chance. The Hernandez goal was well worked and overall I thought a draw more or less was the right result, Liverpool had the better chances but never outclassed us and you always felt either team could have gone on to win the game.

Gerrard winning MOTM though was hysterical and the consumate Sky Sports suckling of his manhood about how he's becoming a great player again, De Gea was the difference maker today and deserved MOTM. Without him we lose that game whereas Gerrard didn't do anymore than Suarez for Liverpool.

Final comment, we need a tackler in midfield. Its embarassing to see how easily Liverpool break and outmuscle us and then see our players pulling out of tackles like a bunch of women, the Adam challenge should never have even have had to be made if our midfield had had a bit of bottle and risked a booking to stop him. Keane is sourly missed as the enforcer and whilst Jones did very well I thought overall, you can tell he's still going to be learning for a while yet about his midfield duties. I haven't a clue who's a well renowned tackler these days but somewhere soon we need to buy one because we'll never win at Anfield unless we pull off the ultimate smash and grab because of the piss poor tackling and ease in which we allow them to dominate the tempo of the game. The same can be said for the Barcelona finals where we just sat back and allowed them to literally walk the game, when Messi can walk to the 18 yard box and score without so much as a cough from 5 United players you know the 'defensive' aspect of our game needs work.

Until then fucking Hernandez saves our bacon, Adam can go suck on an Irn Bru for all I care, the jock cunt.

EDIT: Neville and Souness are the two best pundits going, as Seb says they're informative, have something interesting to say and don't insult your intelligence by using patronising language when discussing the tactics of the game. Should be the two commentators as well, by far offer the most interesting discussions and both can be hilariously biased in a good way when they want to. I so desperately wanted Neville to have a subtle dig at Liverpool and embrace the hatred he gets from a lot of areas but so far he's been a good neutral pundit.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

BTW, Fuck brian reade.


Complete Liverpool Mark who shits on united any chance he gets.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Segunda Caida said:


> It was minimal contact and Adam knew to milk it to get the decision, everyone will do it and anyone who thinks you wouldn't complain if Hernandez had done that in the same situation is a straight up liar. Like I said its done and minimal contact is all you need to get a foul and Adam knew its better to exaggerate the contact than risk not getting the decision, still our 'tackling' was pathetic up to the challenge with Fletcher and Ferdinand doing the most lazy attempt of a tackle I've seen and Jones bottling trying to haul him down. Giggs having a mare moment and exposing the goal also contributed, for as much as Adam milked the challenge it would have meant zilch if Giggs stands his ground and doesn't move, alas we make yet another simple and basic error at Anfield.
> 
> Its the same every year though, we always play like a team of individuals with little movement for each other, it doesn't matter if we play Nani, Valencia, Rooney, Park, Giggs, Hernandez or Berbatov, they're all exposed and isolated in the game whilst Liverpool break at will and have numerous options to pass to whilst our best hope is usually a set piece or one moment of genius from a player. Ironically enough I thought this was our best overall performance at Anfield since 08/09 where we began the annual capitulation against the Scouse. Liverpool threatened a lot in key areas but it wasn't as much a backs to the wall effort as it has been in the past and the start of the second half in particular was encouraging with our passing and link up play in the final third being better and almost creating a chance. The Hernandez goal was well worked and overall I thought a draw more or less was the right result, Liverpool had the better chances but never outclassed us and you always felt either team could have gone on to win the game.
> 
> Gerrard winning MOTM though was hysterical and the consumate Sky Sports suckling of his manhood about how he's becoming a great player again, De Gea was the difference maker today and deserved MOTM. Without him we lose that game whereas Gerrard didn't do anymore than Suarez for Liverpool.
> 
> Final comment, we need a tackler in midfield. Its embarassing to see how easily Liverpool break and outmuscle us and then see our players pulling out of tackles like a bunch of women, the Adam challenge should never have even have had to be made if our midfield had had a bit of bottle and risked a booking to stop him. Keane is sourly missed as the enforcer and whilst Jones did very well I thought overall, you can tell he's still going to be learning for a while yet about his midfield duties. I haven't a clue who's a well renowned tackler these days but somewhere soon we need to buy one because we'll never win at Anfield unless we pull off the ultimate smash and grab because of the piss poor tackling and ease in which we allow them to dominate the tempo of the game. The same can be said for the Barcelona finals where we just sat back and allowed them to literally walk the game, when Messi can walk to the 18 yard box and score without so much as a cough from 5 United players you know the 'defensive' aspect of our game needs work.
> 
> Until then fucking Hernandez saves our bacon, Adam can go suck on an Irn Bru for all I care, the jock cunt.
> 
> EDIT: Neville and Souness are the two best pundits going, as Seb says they're informative, have something interesting to say and don't insult your intelligence by using patronising language when discussing the tactics of the game. Should be the two commentators as well, by far offer the most interesting discussions and both can be hilariously biased in a good way when they want to. I so desperately wanted Neville to have a subtle dig at Liverpool and embrace the hatred he gets from a lot of areas but so far he's been a good neutral pundit.


Good summary.

I love Jones, but he's not ready to be starting midfield in big games. It was a huge task for him to play his first United game in CM at Anfield and I thought he did okay, but you can tell he doesn't look comfortable, especially in the final third. He's much better at running from deep. He has all the attributes to be a very good player there, but he needs some experience.

I'll be interested to see if we go back to Anderson-Cleverley which was producing some mesmerising football at the start of the season, although left a lot of holes defensively. Ferguson seemed willing to stick with it before Cleverley got injured.

Edit: Balofuckingtelli


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Still pissed off.

Class finish by Balotelli. He's looked very good so far.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Cleverly would have done well today I thought, if we had Hargreaves from 07-08 form (the last midfielder who won us a game at Anfield), Cleverly alongside him and then maybe a Fletcher/Anderson or even dare I say it Rooney, I think we would have had enough all round skill in midfield to win the game. Especially with Cleverly being good at link up play and Rooney having the strength and presence to dominate a game, Jones was very good and went about his job as well as he could bar the Adam run but even then he wasn't the most guilty party (Rio and Fletcher take a bow).

We've historically always had to contain at Anfield and hit on the break, but its no coincidence that the last time we won at Anfield was the last time a midfield duo for United won the battle and along with a rock solid defence gave us a solid platform to win the game. Hargreaves and Anderson was the perfect combo of bottle, passing, stamina and hunger that we lack these days with either a slow combination of Carrick/Scholes/Giggs or the likes of Fletcher, Park and Anderson just not being consistently good enough on the ball in these types of games.

Valencia for me made Park obsolete when he demonstrated he was every bit as good at doing the workmanlike role for the team whilst being significantly more threatening and dangerous going forward. I'm not aware of Nani having any injury and honestly Ferguson got it wrong not playing him unless he was rested from midweek duty, at times we set out not to lose the game rather than go and win it and you can never do that at Anfield, Liverpool can and usually do score from any area and more often than not we rely on our defence and then panic when we concede, as evidence by that manic 5 minute spell last year where we conceded two before half time and lost the game.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

the commontators during liverpool/man u seemed like they wanted man u to win tbh


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



King Kenny said:


> the commontators during liverpool/man u seemed like they wanted man u to win tbh


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

yeah brah

villa going well


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Sure are, can't stop super cunt Mario so what can you do? 8*D


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Glad to see Utd get a draw today, we didn't play too well and the team we put out was slightly wtf, but compared to the results we've had the last few seasons, it's not bad.



> That game doesn't even feel that special anymore, because they play each other 100 times a season.


Yeah but this same argument can be made for Barca/Real now, as they meet in La Liga, most likely the Spanish Cup again and the possibility of a Champions League playoff tie aswell. And the Spanish Super Cup too.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Here comes Insomnia, gonna change the game.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Magsimus said:


> Here comes Insomnia, gonna change the game.


Into a game of eleven vs. ten?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fuck fuck fuck fuck.

Should've had the three points. 

Gvdngyvsycjvghvsijdsucfhc!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

johnson. 2 goals
walcott. 1 goal

from less starts too. u mirin england


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

The crossbar is mirin Risse.

Cmon Man City!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

united drop points, we go top, now for chavski to lose


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

DELAP 

STOKE WITH LATE GOALS


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Chavski will win as long as they play KALOU


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

chavski? what the year is this? 2006?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Not too bothered about city going top, united have had a far more difficult start to the season, playing spurs, arsenal, chelsea and liverpool, while city have only played spurs. Big match next weekend.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> Not too bothered about city going top, united have had a far more difficult start to the season, playing spurs, arsenal, chelsea and liverpool, while city have only played spurs. Big match next weekend.


Apart from Liverpool, you have played them all at home. You have some tough travels in the second half of the season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Oh for fuck sake, United07. I suppose I have to change my signature now.

Well, it can wait a while :side:....


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

chezzers would have caught that


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


> Oh for fuck sake, United07. I suppose I have to change my signature now.
> 
> Well, it can wait a while :side:....


:lmao i'll change mine


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

super flying john terry


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> :lmao i'll change mine


Well done :lmao.

(Shit, that actually looks better :side


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

So in the hours following the game, and enjoying Wilkins, I've mostly been working on transcribing his new pronounciation of Suarez's name. The closest I've come so far is- 'Sworrezh'.

Great pronounciation for us neutrals, well done.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*






SWAG


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*










They see him trollin'....


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


> They see him trollin'....


Foooking legend. I'm happy with a draw like expected could have been worse so i'm pretty pleased, De Gea was class. My face dropped when i saw the team but to have a bench like that was very handy. I am annoyed we never really controlled the game like we should at times and the fact that 3 points were for the taking given the team we had available.









Love that little pea.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> @DarrenCanalPlus
> Darren Tulett
> Patrice Evra accuses Luis Suarez of making racist remarks 'to try to wind me up' during #lfc-#mufc. Tonight on #CanalPlus, 22.35.





> DarrenCanalPlus Darren Tulett
> Evra on Suarez: 'There are cameras, you can see him say a certain word to me at least 10 times. No place for that in 2011.' #lfc #mufc





> DarrenCanalPlus Darren Tulett
> Evra expects action to be taken regarding his Suarez racist comments accusation: 'The referee is aware of what was said.' #lfc #mufc


Wonder if it's true...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


> Wonder if it's true...


Would not put it past him, but i wonder if he just made remarks regarding his nationality and not the colour of his skin, pretty big allegation whether it's true or not.

Ohh there is more and it looks like it is true?


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Liverpool vs Man Utd was a pretty good game with lot's of end to end play and chances created. As I Liverpool fan I was disappointed that we did not score with those chances we had in the last few minutes. But hey at least we got a point out of it.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


> Wonder if it's true...


apparently, according to someone on twitter, suarez was shown on camera mouthing something to evra at around 62:53, will be interesting to see what action is taken if true.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Hmm, if Evra's allegations are true, that'd explain a lot about why he looked so wound up (and not his usual wound up) during the game. Pretty serious, I can't imagine the club giving him the go ahead to say these things unless he was 100% sure. Interesting to see how this develops.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> apparently, according to someone on twitter, suarez was shown on camera mouthing something to evra at around 62:53, will be interesting to see what action is taken if true.


Racism should be met with a life ban imo, but innocent until proven guilty.


Maybe suarez just has that di canio, zarate etc etc thing about him, won't be nice if it is true even though i hate the twat.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

What is the punishment for racism anyway? I'm not saying it's true, I'm just wondering what would happen to a player if they're found guilty of it. I can't remember a case in the Premier League.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


> What is the punishment for racism anyway? I'm not saying it's true, I'm just wondering what would happen to a player if they're found guilty of it. I can't remember a case in the Premier League.


Has been stuff off the pitch.

Ledley King, Terry, bowyer, woodgate for example but all escaped and denied it.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

There's no excuse for racism, and if there's proof of Suarez's guilt (unlikely), he should be given a lengthly ban.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Suarez is lucky evra ain't zidane.










Fucking badass, my fave non united player ever.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Hopefully it's not true but Suarez is a pretty big cunt so i wouldn't be overly surprised if he did insult Evra in some way. Don't think there really is a on pitch punishment for it. I would guess a few match bans 4/5 at most would probably happen even though it probably should be a bit more. Banning them for life is a bit far though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Hopefully it's not true but Suarez is a pretty big cunt so i wouldn't be overly surprised if he did insult Evra in some way. Don't think there really is a on pitch punishment for it. I would guess a few match bans 4/5 at most would probably do it. Banning them for life is a bit far especially when the excuse of getting caught up in the heat of the moment can easily happen.


Nah racism is the worst of the worst and it deserves the biggets punishment possible. it's 2011 for fuck sake not 1950.

I really hope it's not true but then that looks bad on evra.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I agree it deserves a big punishment but full lifetime banning from football is very far to go IMO. Banning and probably a large fine would be perfect.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Nothing will come of it true or not that's my opinion it happens in spain all the time and i rarely if ever see bans handed out.

I always forget suarez bit someone is he going through some sort of list. Probably be some sort of communication problem saurez probably said something in spanish and evra may have misinterpreted, only evra and suarez really know.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Knowing Suarez he probably did insult him in some way, maybe not in a racist way since as you said it could have been misinterpreted but probably did insult him. 

With the banning thing what about a strike rule of something instead of a straight lifetime ban? After 3 times being caught then you get banned for life or something. Just think once and gone is quite harsh give them a chance to change then if not they can gtfo.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Apparently, this is the moment it may or may not have happened. Allegedly.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Maybe he was complementing paddy on how much of a sexy beast evra is.

Off topic ray wilkins is such a silly twat of a commentator/pundit and he always calls united, Man U it's cringeworhty and quite disrespectful.

Rio on twitter
Song of the day: get up stand up by Bob Marley!


:lmao:lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> FA statement: The FA has this evening been made aware of an incident that is alleged to have occurred during the Liverpool versus Manchester United fixture at Anfield today Referee Andre Marriner was made aware of an allegation at the end of the fixture and has subsequently reported this to The FA. The FA will now begin making enquiries into the matter.


interesting


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Saurez is a rat bastard, wouldn't surprise me if he made racist remarks.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fergie on MOTD saying that boy suarez dives all over the place. Hahahaha fucking quality.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Come on FA be your incompetent selves and give him a tiny fine or something :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Come on FA be your incompetent selves and give him a tiny fine or something :side:


Yeah evra will get just that


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wouldn't be shocked, Suarez is a proven classless tramp. Surprised he didn't bite him afterwards.

If true, he should be banned for the season.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Suarez is a cunt but Evra is still a bitch. Probably wasn't even racial.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*










Tekkers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

SUAREZ, WHAT A RACIST


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I approve of whatever SUAREZ said. :side:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Suarez once again proven he's one of the biggest cunts in the game today. 

True scum. Hope he gets banned for the rest of the year. He'll probably get 3 games tho judging by the FA's incompetence.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Nothing proven yet and people already jumping the gun. Hasn't Evra had episodes like this in the past where he said someone was racist, but never made a formal complaint?

KELLY


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao SUPERKELLY

Very impressed with him again last night. Closed down Young beautifully.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

team i'd play against norwich
-------------------------Reina-------------------------
Kelly----Coates---------Agger--------Enrique
-----Henderson-----Gerrard-----Adam-----------
-----Suarez---------Carroll--------Bellamy--------

:side:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

AH CONTROVERSIAL SUAREZ. 

Hope its no lengthy ban, if he does receive one.

Loved this celebration -


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I just heard about this. Is there any evidence, like a soundbyte or confirmation from fully qualified lip readers?

I don't know much about the incident but Evra is a bit of a troll, so he could be making stuff up. He regularly does interviews/articles trolling Arsenal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



steamed hams said:


> I just heard about this. Is there any evidence, like a soundbyte or confirmation from fully qualified lip readers?
> 
> I don't know much about the incident but Evra is a bit of a troll, so he could be making stuff up. He regularly does interviews/articles trolling Arsenal.


There's just Evra's accusation so far which Suarez has denied. The FA are going to look into it.

There's a bit of a difference in Evra's hobby of trolling Arsenal and accusing someone of being a racist. If he's lying, he should be banned.

Anyway....










Chich.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Knew Hernandez would score when he came on. So pissed that De Gea's amazing save matched Hendo's shot near the end there. I was sure that was in. :\


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> So pissed that De Gea's amazing save matched Hendo's shot near the end there. I was sure that was in. :\


I honestly thought it was going in as well. I began celebrating for a second. LOL.

DeGeaPIECEOFSHIT.

:side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Yeah Hendo should have had about 2-3. really unlucky. Downing was quiet, but layed 2 beautiful crosses in for Kuyt and ? (forgot the other). 

Adam played really well.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



King Kenny said:


> Nothing proven yet and people already jumping the gun. *Hasn't Evra had episodes like this in the past where he said someone was racist, but never made a formal complaint?*
> 
> KELLY


No.

There was an incident where lip readers watching the game claimed there were racist remarks made, but Evra didn't make any sort of complaint or claim any racial incitement, and it was eventually dropped.

There was the Chelsea incident where Evra claimed he heard the groundsman call him a 'fucking immigrant' and the guy claimed he said 'fucking ignorant' (which is fine), and due to lack of evidence Evra somehow got banned.

Then there's this. To anyone that has eyes, Evra was definitely wound up more than usual during the game and there's noticable incidents where he was visibly angry or shaken by comments Suarez made to him. I'm not saying that Evra definitely is telling the truth/didn't have a misunderstanding, but it's difficult to say why he'd lie in a fixture we've lost in over recent years, after clawing back a draw. Just strikes me as very odd, and I'd say he'd need to be pretty fucking certain before the club would let him release such an inflammatory statement.

Either way, it's unlikely that anything will be conclusively proven so the whole thing'll end up like the Busquets incident, swept aside as there's no real way to ascertain innocence or prove guilt. Interestingly enough, across 3 separate forums I've yet to see one Liverpool fan comment on how they'd feel if it turned out Suarez did make the remarks. General internet trolling aside, if a United player was accused of the same thing I'd be pretty quick to point out that I'd condemn them if true, and in all honesty I'd be watching the replays trying to look for hints either way. I couldn't abide supporting someone that made racial comments, and would struggle to cheer for someone I even suspected of it.

Suarez strikes me as the sort of player who'd do ANYTHING to win, take that as you will. It's probably great if he's playing for your team, but he's one of the most dislikeable players I've seen in a long, long time.

No comment from the fans of the home team about Downing diving today? After all the shit about Nani mentioned on here after Carra split his leg open last season? Odd, that 8*D


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Really wish Welbeck had scored. His celebration would have been epic.

EDIT - Diving is never a problem when it is your team doing it. At least that is how most fans react to it.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



eddiefan said:


> Really wish Welbeck had scored. His celebration would have been epic.
> 
> EDIT - Diving is never a problem when it is your team doing it. At least that is how most fans react to it.


There's 'diving' like Adam for the free kick, and then there's DIVING, like Downing. If Nani, for example, went down like that when replays shown there was absolutely zero contact I'd struggle to defend it, even with the most bias I could muster. It's not even in an area where you could say at least he was trying to win his team a penalty or a free kick shot on goal. It was just unnecessary, poorly executed cheating.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I highly doubt Evra would make up something like that up. If he somehow was silly enough to do so tho, he should be fined. Still, really can't see him doing that.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Downing's dive was fucking stupid. Not denying that. Suarez is even more stupid if he's said something racial, and should be punished.

There you go, NoGimmicks. 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

if we lose, i'm banning people.

if we win, i'm banning people. 

win-win.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'm your people


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> Downing's dive was fucking stupid. Not denying that. Suarez is even more stupid if he's said something racial, and should be punished.
> 
> There you go, NoGimmicks. 8*D


This is all I wanted 

I'll reciprocate. Ferguson was insane to leave all four of Rooney, Hernandez, Valencia and Nani on the bench. If we started either one of the strikers and either one of the wingers, I'm confident we would have won that game.

Now we're even 8*D but while it was good to imagine the Liverpool dressing confusion, mild trolling probably isn't worth 2 points.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

evra having a whinge, what a shock. 

oh no, words hurt me. cry cry cry


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

At least our players don't get whiny at words like 'get onto the pitch, now, Carlos' :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I can see why SAF picked Park - Suarez generally seems to work more to the left side, and Enrique bombing forward is a big threat, so Park was chosen to try to defend that, which Nani probably wouldn't have done. That said, he was probably too defensive minded after what happened last year.

Still very disappointed with the result. Really felt we deserved the win, especially coming so close at the end. Still, a point against United thus far this season in the prem isn't anything to turn your nose up at, I guess.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

it was a communication issue, that's all :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> I can see why SAF picked Park - Suarez generally seems to work more to the left side, and Enrique bombing forward is a big threat, so Park was chosen to try to defend that, which Nani probably wouldn't have done. That said, he was probably too defensive minded after what happened last year.
> 
> Still very disappointed with the result. Really felt we deserved the win, especially coming so close at the end. Still, a point against United thus far this season in the prem isn't anything to turn your nose up at, I guess.


Nani wouldn't have played too well defensively, but Valencia definitely would have, and would have offered more than Park offensively too, even though I love the little bugger. Generally we set up very defensively though, you're right, and the lack of a destructive midfielder shown today. Jones could be a beast in that role but he clearly didn't have the experience to play that position today/yesterday/whatever.

I would have said the draw would be a fair result based on the 90 minutes. Include injury time, however, and I'd say we were fortunate to leave with the point. I thought it'd be so different after Hernandez scored.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I hate it when players dive.

But it's been going on for a very long time now and I don't think the diving will stop any time soon.

Its a shame, but there's not a whole that can be done.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Destiny said:


> I hate it when players dive.
> 
> But it's been going on for a very long time now and I don't think the diving will stop any time soon.
> 
> Its a shame, but there's not a whole that can be done.


Except punishing players that blatently do it. But it seems refs are reluctant to book players that do it, especially outside of the area. Downing, for instance, was either fouled, or he dived. Instead of taking the appropriate action the ref just sort of shrugged, gave the free kick and did nothing further. That won't stamp it out, by any means.

Of course, when your view of it is once, at full speed, it'll always be tricky to get decisions spot on, which is why refs are slow to book plyers for it, I'm assuming.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

but what constitutes a dive? downing's obviously was, but adam's had legitimate contact. rio even admitted it after the match, while saying he went down too easy. maybe, maybe not. that's the grey area.

zabaleta got righty yellow carded for going down in the box against blackburn. that was embarrassing to see


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Zabaleta was just showing Tevez where the pitch is after the communication error between Tevez and Mancini at Munich.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

This is the issue, but taking it on first glance during the game, Downing, I would have booked, Adam, I wouldn't have (but I wouldn't have booked Rio, either). I'm glad neither handball shout was awarded, too.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*






Worse then this?


Or this


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Muerte al fascismo said:


>


This is my favourite thing ever because I can't even see it as a dive, just a Laurel & Hardy outtake cut because it was TOO ludicrous.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

LEHMANN


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> SWAG


So much SWAG that the FA/EPL have already taken the video down.



WWE_TNA said:


> Would not put it past him, but i wonder if he just made remarks regarding his nationality and not the colour of his skin, pretty big allegation whether it's true or not.
> 
> Ohh there is more and it looks like it is true?


If he called Evra a frog I doubt he'd get too upset I'm guessing the word "*****" was used (as in the colour black). It's hard to tell what is said in the short gif that was posted but Evra is already staring a hole through Suarez beforehand.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> At least our players don't get whiny at words like 'get onto the pitch, now, Carlos' :side:


:lmao

Suarez...DAT RACISM


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

MIGHTY SUNDERLAND


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*










Sort of off topic but FORZA FAROES


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao :lmao FAROES

riavldo one is :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

FORZA FAROE ISLANDS

And that Rivaldo dive is one I will never forget :lmao too damn comical 




Mikey Damage said:


> if we lose, i'm banning people.
> 
> if we win, i'm banning people.
> 
> win-win.


And If you draw? :hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Sort of off topic but FORZA FAROES


Malta wouldn't have lost to them.

I hope Shep is looking forward to some rep tonight. 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

FORZA MALTA


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Mikey Damage said:


> if we lose, i'm banning people.
> 
> if we win, i'm banning people.
> 
> win-win.


:argh:


BkB Hulk said:


> I hope Shep is looking forward to some rep tonight. 8*D


It's been a while, there's always the chance we'll win today though 8*D


Y'know, if Arsenal score 3 OG's...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Long has been great thus far for West Brom.

Team news is that Sunderland are hoping for dem own goals. 8*D


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

been thinking all week Arsenal would draw now after seeing that Koscielny, Jenkinshit and Rosicknote are all in the same 11 i think its safe to say it will be the easiest 3 points sunderland will ever collect.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

ROSICKY IS NOT A FOOTBALL


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

We'll do well to win with NO STRIKERS. The lack of faith in wickham or DONG is astounding. Sessegnon could easily outpace mertesaker but given we love long balls we don't seem to have anyone to win them. Oh Brucey.


I'll take a draw, please.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> been thinking all week Arsenal would draw now after seeing that Koscielny, Jenkinshit and Rosicknote are all in the same 11 i think its safe to say it will be the easiest 3 points sunderland will ever collect.


Definitely. Sunderland's team of no strikers will smash it.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

tbh arsenal will be lucky to get away with anything better than a 0-5 or 0-6 loss, they'll probably resort to their thug tactics


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

thuggin' and buggin'


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Shepard said:


> We'll do well to win with NO STRIKERS. The lack of faith in wickham or DONG is astounding. Sessegnon could easily outpace mertesaker but given we love long balls we don't seem to have anyone to win them. Oh Brucey.
> 
> 
> I'll take a draw, please.





BkB Hulk said:


> Definitely. Sunderland's team of no strikers will smash it.


Thats our only saving grace but Larsson will be more up for it than any arsenal player. Richardsons pace vs the empty space kioren gibbs leaves will be interesting.

Am surprised Wickham is only on the bench though young english striker forced to play vs Arsenal through lack of strikers where have i heard that story before.

Bets placed
Arsenal to score in 1st 10 minutes
Draw at half time
Larsson goal anytime


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



King Kenny said:


> thuggin' and buggin'


you know what we gonna have playa's, we gon have a tag team match

holla holla holla


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

28 seconds :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> Thats our only saving grace but Larsson will be more up for it than any arsenal player. Richardsons pace vs the empty space kioren gibbs leaves will be interesting.
> 
> Am surprised Wickham is only on the bench though young english striker forced to play vs Arsenal through lack of strikers where have i heard that story before.
> 
> Bets placed
> *Arsenal to score in 1st 10 minutes*
> Draw at half time
> Larsson goal anytime


One down!


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

VANNN PERSSSSIIIIEEEE 1-0


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Brucey playing for the 0-0 was a genius move.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> One down!




hate sky commentators - 4 minutes in - and as usual arsenal have many players in the box.

wait till 2nd half and he'll mention many times how we dont get enough bodies forward

That was unlucky. Going well so far


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

That was class from Van Persie.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

How the fuck did RVP not score. Beautiful effort


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

11 minutes in and we've had possession about once... Today's gonna go well, RVP is bossing it.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

RVP looking absolutely class so far.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

That chip was cantona esque great start from us need to get the second goal tho


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Sunderland have figured out Gervinho already. Keep him on his left foot and let him shoot take the goalkick. easy defending.

Put him on his right and he'll cross or pass and that leads to danger.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Taking it like a man Vaughany.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I still find it strange seeing O'Shea and Brown playing for a team that isn't United.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



WWE_TNA said:


> Nah racism is the worst of the worst and it deserves the biggets punishment possible. it's 2011 for fuck sake not 1950.


I'd rather be on the receiving end of racism than spitting.

Wolves lost 5 in a row. MCCARTHY SWAG


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

RVP is an absolute thug. What a disgrace. Should be suspended for three games.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Clear backpass thats why Song is dogshit. This ref likes us makes a change.

Another foul by RVP


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*










Always appropriate


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Chezzy is world class.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Sessegnon played onside, chance wasted, no backpass given. Classic arsenal defending, Sunderland attacking and Howard Webb refereeing


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Cracking goal. 15 minutes and all Gunner's bets come off.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> Thats our only saving grace but Larsson will be more up for it than any arsenal player. Richardsons pace vs the empty space kioren gibbs leaves will be interesting.
> 
> Am surprised Wickham is only on the bench though young english striker forced to play vs Arsenal through lack of strikers where have i heard that story before.
> 
> Bets placed
> Arsenal to score in 1st 10 minutes
> Draw at half time
> Larsson goal anytime


Almost 3 down! Fantastic goal.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

GUNNER

2/3


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Brilliant!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Turns out Gunner's a genius. Do my bets for me.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> Thats our only saving grace but Larsson will be more up for it than any arsenal player. Richardsons pace vs the empty space kioren gibbs leaves will be interesting.
> 
> Am surprised Wickham is only on the bench though young english striker forced to play vs Arsenal through lack of strikers where have i heard that story before.
> 
> *Bets placed
> Arsenal to score in 1st 10 minutes
> Draw at half time
> Larsson goal anytime*


Fair play.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

What a fucking goal Seb. Now lets see if we can fucking defend properly, we're getting overrun way too easy


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> Bets placed
> Arsenal to score in 1st 10 minutes
> Draw at half time
> Larsson goal anytime


Gunner predicting the future!!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

shouldnt chezzers have caught that


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> shouldnt chezzers have caught that


I expected him to overhead kick it down the other end for a goal.

:lmao THE MIGHTY JENK


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Szczesny, you bollocks!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

an innocuous handball leads to a great goal. fuck. 

whew, good work cattermole. head it right to chezza. thanks.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Cracking goal. 15 minutes and all Gunner's bets come off.


Great free kick. This is gunna be one of them days where you just wish you put more on.

Jenkinson is so shit. Cattermole should have scored then. Nerves are back.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

How did you miss Catts!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Very good save from Chezzer. Should have been 2-1


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

ME AND GUNNER WITH THE GENIUS

FUTURE KENNY PREDICTING THAT IMMINENT LARSON GOAL 

:side:

how much did you put on the bet gunner?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Great goal by Seb 8*D


that's why his in my sig


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Its terrible to see how poor Arsenal look without Fabregas and Nasri. I really fear for them this season.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Its terrible to see how poor Arsenal look without Fabregas and Nasri. I really fear for them this season.


Terrible? I think you mean hilarious. :side:

Seriously, Arsenal's back four looks gash. Gibbs is better than THE MIGHTY JENK, but that doesn't say much.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



King Kenny said:


> ME AND GUNNER WITH THE GENIUS
> 
> FUTURE KENNY PREDICTING THAT IMMINENT LARSON GOAL
> 
> :side:
> 
> how much did you put on the bet gunner?


£2 on Larsson goal at any time 6/1
£1 on Arsenal goal in 1st 10 minutes 4/1
£2 on draw at halftime 11/10


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

GUNNER WITH DAT MONEY


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

boom 3 outta 3.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

gunner what bets do you have for the manc derby :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

awful, just awful.

sunderland outperforming arsenal in the final 15 minutes or so. :no:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> boom 3 outta 3.


r u a wizard?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

CHEZZERS

where's stringer and overrated and whoever else


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> boom 3 outta 3.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> Terrible? I think you mean hilarious. :side:
> 
> Seriously, Arsenal's back four looks gash. Gibbs is better than THE MIGHTY JENK, but that doesn't say much.


No I mean terrible. I dont take any pleasure in Arsenal looking so weak.

Their back four is woeful. Without Vermaelen the back four looks like a midtable defence at best.

Its obvious they still need another CB in Jan. Mertesacker shouldnt be a regular starter and Koscielny is just bollocks. Jenkinson is young, he needs time.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

wow, gunner is a psychic

whoda thunk it?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Stringer's been pretty damn quiet this week. Probably show up when Sunderland beat Arsenal :side:

GUNNER SHOWING THAT INTELLECT


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Gunner your thoughts on Chelsea/Arsenal?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



EGame said:


> r u a wizard?


No i just know my club. We've been shit all season theres protests a foot so it was obvious we'd score early so all the prowenger people could get there points in on twitter. Then the fact that we're gash would mean we fuck it up and go in at h/t 1-1.
Larsson to score was just because he used to play for us wanted to come back but AW wouldnt give him the wages he wanted and kept Rosicky instead. 

And i havent got anything for manc derby it's a week away


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Mikey Damage said:


> awful, just awful.
> 
> sunderland outperforming arsenal in the final 15 minutes or so. :no:


Clearly the BETTER TEAM :side:

I'd assume Stringers at the game, or watching it somewhere.


Game feels like a case more of shocking defending by both sides, we could use another striker tbh since attack seems our best form of defense and our 5 man midfield isn't controlling like it was intended to


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Rockhead said:


> Gunner your thoughts on Chelsea/Arsenal?


Chelsea to win from -2 seems the most logical cant see odds for that yet though.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Gunner > Stringer


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

is drogba back from his injury? if so, go ahead and give him a goal.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Was it Rosicky that did the exact same 'walk away from a goalscoring freekick without turning around to see if it went in' thing during the United game, too?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

drogba has been back since last game, its just his form is a little weaker than usual.

i think by the time the arsenal game rolls around, torres should be back though


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

where the fuck was arteta in the final 20 minutes? seemed like every time that arsenal moved forward, rosicky was running the attack.

and i dont like the ballet man running shit. arteta, reveal yourself.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Gunner. Well played, son.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Was it Rosicky that did the exact same 'walk away from a goalscoring freekick without turning around to see if it went in' thing during the United game, too?


Yup it was


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Mikey Damage said:


> where the fuck was arteta in the final 20 minutes? seemed like every time that arsenal moved forward, rosicky was running the attack.
> 
> and i dont like the ballet man running shit. arteta, reveal yourself.


He's playing hide and seek with Ramsey. Ramsey's winning because this time he actually isn't on the pitch.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

seb larasson - 3 crosses.

theo - 0 crosses.

attaboy, theo.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yup it was


:lmao alcohol and tears of joy mean I couldn't remember if it was him or not. Intense dedication from a player who the club stuck with through so many injury problems.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

walcott > henry

how long has wenger been saying walcott is gonna transition to striker? 3 years now?


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Jeez this is turning out to be a shit day for me footballing wise. Leicester City are 1-0 down to Birmingham City and Arsenal are putting in yet another indifferent performance which is becoming a concerning regularity.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> :lmao alcohol and tears of joy mean I couldn't remember if it was him or not. Intense dedication from a player who the club stuck with through so many injury problems.


I know right :lmao 










DAT DEDICATION


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

johnson. 2 goals from 2 starts.

walcott. 0 crosses this game.

yep.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

What a surprise Kioren Gibbs gets injured. He's done well to play 7 games.

Where the hell did that come from Rosicky??


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

why is santos taking a free kick ahead of rvp?

gibbs is injured again. SHOCKING


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

That free kick was not worked well.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

There are clearly a lot of empty seats at the emirates, but arsenal still announce an attendance of 60,078 :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

probably a tickets sold number. not actual persons in attendance number.

gotta pretty the numbers up!


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

We only ever announce seats sold. There are alot of ST holders not going to the games due to not being allowed to say anything against the french one.

edit - mikey beat me too it. Got distracted by the tv


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

nice to see us not being the most prominent thugs on the pitch in a match.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Classic Wes Brown tackle.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Thuggin n Buggin Sunderthugs.


Oh Walcott :lmao why isn't RVP on free kicks, I remember his rocket he scored against us a few years back from one


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

santos, arteta, and walcott.

great free kicks. :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

It's really not hard to believe that Jenkinson was playing non league football a year ago. Really hate sky commentry when it's not Martin Tyler.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

what the fuck was that, song?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

We're taking off Larsson, why not one of our practically invisible CM's? This probably means we put Sess on the left wing too, where he's only half as dangerous. Bruce fpalm at least he finally brought on a striker though


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> It's really not hard to believe that Jenkinson was playing non league football a year ago. *Really hate sky commentry when it's not Martin Tyler*.


Yes. It is going to suck balls when he retires.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

there is nothing there in attack for arsenal. rvp makes a decent cross .. no one makes the run to far post. ugh.


ANDY! shame.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Song dive when boxed in lol.

Gotta say Jack Colback is playing well. Shame he doesn't play for a fashionable club because he looks every bit as good as a Huddlestone, Cleverley, Rodwell. nothing fancy but no mistakes.

~How the hell was that not a free kick Song was practically throttling him. Sessingnon (sp) has song in his pocket.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fucking hell! Did I just see Arshavin slalom through a swath of defenders without losing the ball?!!

If only he did that more!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

finally wickham is on, interested to see how he plays


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

arsenal has 1 win in the past 6 matches vs Sunderland?

Should be 2. Effing Rosicky, and his sky-rocketed pen last season. :no:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Taking off Sess, my god. Hopefully wickham does alright, he's yet to play more than 15 minutes though, which I can't understand


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Right RVP time to score right hand side swing it in left footed 2-1. thank you please.

(he'll hit the wall)

or score


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I was wondering when the team would remember RVP can take free kicks.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

look what happens when you let the best free kicker take an actual free kick.

rvp!!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wooo wooo RVP!!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Depressing to even think about what Arsenal would be without RVP.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Oh god dammit  should have seen it coming I guess, but still


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Dudes been bossing this game. Well done RVP.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



EGame said:


> Depressing to even think about what Arsenal would be without RVP.


very, very depressing.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Oh look we've scored and stopped trying to get the ball back again.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I really, really hope City buy RVP.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

If RVP leaves I don't know what would happen to Arsenal fpalm


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> I really, really hope City buy RVP.


They would hardly let him start


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

City, please buy RVP.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

5 minutes added time, come on lads!


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Van Persie deserves a lot better than Arsenal right now. 

My grandma is watching this game with me, and she just keeps calling him Percy. Watch out for Percy he's a good one isn't he, is one of the lines she's used.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Its all part of City's master plan. They buy any player other teams may need and they keep them on the bench, that way the other teams cant win.

its genius


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Hyperblast said:


> If RVP leaves I don't know what would happen to Arsenal fpalm


I do.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Decent effort, RVP was awesome.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

wasnt pretty... but 3 points is 3 points. pretty, ugly, it doesnt matter.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Poor performance, tbh. Sessegnon was impressive, like he always is. Most the midfield was anonymous though, and defending looked shaky at times. Bendtner back next week and we NEED to beat Bolton, or my faith in Bruce will be pretty much gone


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

arsenal barcelona-esque right there. chezzer with the catches, JENK with the crosses. yeah that RVP dude scored 2 aswell.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Not much to say in terms of performance. 2nd half we were bette rbut you felt Sunderland sat back and tried to ploay out the draw hoping ofr any scraps.

Great freekick from RVP but aside from a set piece going forward we were terrible. Couldnt create any real goalscoring chances never really made an attack that made you think we'll score from here.

Song poor again, dirty again how he only got booked baffles me. Could have gone for repeated fouling easily. 

3 points is all that mattered and we got them. Scared about what Chelsea will do to us.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Bruce to get the sack for losing to one man. 8*D



Shepard said:


> Poor performance, tbh. *Sessegnon was impressive, like he always is*. Most the midfield was anonymous though, and defending looked shaky at times. Bendtner back next week and we NEED to beat Bolton, or my faith in Bruce will be pretty much gone


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> I really, really hope City buy RVP.


This Plz :side:

This match was basically RVP vs Sunderland. Without him they would have crashed and burned this match. Would be a dark day for Arsenal if they sold him.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


>


The whole team was terrible then except Bendtner, Sess wasn't the worst but it's probably his poorest performance for us. Stop reminding me how crap we are, I'd forgotten that game :sad:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

would be dark, but those talks won't matter for another 10 months or so.

at this point, arsene needs to focus to revitalizing the attack on players not-named Van Persie.

Arshavin was inspired. Rosicky was active...but I don't equate being active to being productive. However, it is better than being a mute like Walcott.

Arshavin or AOC to start ahead of Walcott next week, plz. Walcott can be the sub off of the bench.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

jenkinson plays the right wing better than walcott

does that mean jenkinson will play over johnson next


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

please. jenkinson is off to play for a respected international squad like Finland.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

more respected than england


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> more respected than england


Ouch! Coming from an Australian lol.:lmao

Jenkinson would be a bloody star in the A-League like Super Kevin Muscat.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Muscat retired at the end of last season. His days of breaking legs on the football pitch are over. Now he just does it in dark alleys.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Whats everyone saying for the Geordies against the Spuddies? Hope the Spuddies get stuffed but see this one as a draw IMO.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

What are the lineups? I'd say a Spurs win for sure if they have Adebayor, but I saw there was doubt about him. Would rather a draw, or even a Newcastle win.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Adebayor is playing. VDV playing off him. Modric in a wider role. Livermore is starting for Spurs.

Newcastle are more or less non changed from their normal line up. Demba Ba and Best up front.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

they hypocrisy from Patrick Barclay of The Times is remarkable, after watching de gea's first couple of games for united he said "

"The goalies like a jelly. He's Heurelmo Gomes without the shot stopping. I can't see what he's got...how on earth could Ferguson and all his millions of coaches, how on earth they could have watched this boy, week in week out and then signed him for the first team...I just don't know..... haha, must say looking forward to man utd - stoke, when is it?."

yet today he puts on his twitter page 

"He's a remarkable keeper for his age, De Gea, that's for sure. Funny how many young keepers are doing well in EPL"


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

The mighty Obertan will get a hat-trick in this one.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'm sure sone journalists didn't actually watch De Gea in Spain, ever. I mean, I didn't watch Atletico week in week out, but I saw more than enough to know he wasn't some floundering wreck, a doughnut-stealing Taibi that we were conned into spending a small fortune on.

There are certain things in football that get repeated so much they become almost facts. DDG's start to the season and his lack of quality was one of them for a while. Two more good games, and by Christmas he'll be hailed as one of the best keepers in the country. A lot of journalists are very reactive instead of insightful.

I predict a similar turnaround for Carroll as he matures, cements his place in the team and starts to (possibly) fulill his potential. Should he get a few goals, the media opinion of him will change, too.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I'm sure sone journalists didn't actually watch De Gea in Spain, ever. I mean, I didn't watch Atletico week in week out, but I saw more than enough to know he wasn't some floundering wreck, *a doughnut-stealing Taibi* that we were conned into spending a small fortune on.
> 
> There are certain things in football that get repeated so much they become almost facts. DDG's start to the season and his lack of quality was one of them for a while. Two more good games, and by Christmas he'll be hailed as one of the best keepers in the country. A lot of journalists are very reactive instead of insightful.
> 
> I predict a similar turnaround for Carroll as he matures, cements his place in the team and starts to (possibly) fulill his potential. Should he get a few goals, the media opinion of him will change, too.


But he's a menace to society!


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

He's still a kid who's moved to a foreign land, of course he's going to have 1-2 seasons of teething problems. It's difficult for anybody, let alone playing in front of thousands, with the public limelight that comes with playing for a team like ManU.. De Gea will be immense. The paps will manipulate the facts to whichever way increases their weekly readership. If the papers had their way early on, Reina wouldn't be still playing in the EPL.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Where did he say that, 07? Barclay is normally one of the more insightful journalists.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Tiote is a BEAST.

Obertan's lack of anything but pace is hilarious. I have no idea how he's playing in the Premier League.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> Where did he say that, 07? Barclay is normally one of the more insightful journalists.


on The Game podcast


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Good 3 points.

Szczesny looked lost at times but pulled out a fantastic stop. His distribution is improving, too. Only complaint is that he is a little TOO calm and confident at times with some of the decisions he makes. Gibbs was great before the predictable injury, our best defender. Mertesacker was poor for the majority of the game, him trying to play the ball out of the back is painful to watch, although picked it up a little in the second half. Koscielny had a solid game, barring a few lapses in concentration. Jenkinson actually had a pretty decent game, and I'm bemused by the vast criticism he has received. He got shoved off the ball with ease cataclysmically but that was only one of two big mistakes, the other placing a horribly innacurate pass into the box (which he did against udinese as well iirc) which is to be expected from a young player. Stepped it up in the second half after a very nervous first half. He had to CARRY the right flank, Walcott offered ZERO support and barely helped in defence or attack, which he should be doing. In all, Jenkinson had to defend on the right, and attack, his work rate was phenomenal. The defencive pass accuracy - Passing Accuracy: Jenkinson 89%, Mertesacker 91%, Koscielny 84%, Gibbs 90% - isn't bad at all. We conceded from a wonder goal, after all.

Midfield was average-good. Song had a very strange game. At times he was Diaby esque lingering on the ball for too long, not making the right decisions, and when he did pass it was often misplaced, not like his form this season at all. Arteta seemed anonymous for large parts of the game, and his delivery on free kicks and corners is woeful. I said it before and will say it again, why is he actually our set piece man? Surely someone else can take over these duties. Rosicky, I thought had a good game. Made some good runs, and instigated the first move with a wonderful dip over the top. Overall a good performance.

Up front, Walcott was by far our worst player, and was complete bollocks. As was said before, didn't help Jenkinson out at all. Disgusted. Gervinho had a quality first half, tore the defence to pieces at times, but couldn't finish the moves off. RVP was absolutely magnificent. His first half performance was absolutely on the level of anything I have seen all year from a forward. Was a bit quieter in the second half, isolated by Sunderland very well. We NEED to buy another striker. At the moment it looks like he will be the only one who can score goals for us on a regular basis.

Subs - Santos did well coming on. Glad we have two good left backs this year, been our achilles heel far too much in previous years. Yossi was OK, retained possession and had a few good runs. Arshavin was like the player we bought, quick passing, great runs and good work rate. Although, he has these performances a few times every year and everyone thinks he is improving but quickly goes back into his shell. Worth him or AOC starting over Walcott, though.

Won 5 games in a row at the Emirates, not conceding a whole lot either. Great stuff. Hopefully a win against Stoke and Bolton will follow, before the predictable thrashing at Chelsea.

Sessegnon was great for Sunderland. Not sure why he was taken off.

Although this post was probably pointless since most will just talk about something related to the defence or some shit 8*D


Oh, and LOL at people surprised at Gunner's predictions. That's the Arsenal formula. Go ahead, look like scoring bottle it then concede. And former players usually score against us. Most Arsenal fans could have predicted that after the first one went in.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> But he's a menace to society!


Kenny should really put a complaint in about it, it's unfair for us to deprive you of two points using a player that shouldn't even be allowed to walk the streets. If you or I ate a doughnut before paying for it, we'd be lucky to see the light of day again.

Why, is Ledley King injured? Unexpected.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Ledley King is always injured sadly. as time goes on, as great of a defender he is, his knees are basically gonna erode themselves into dust


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Stupid challenge from Taylor to give away the penalty, nicely done by VDV though.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> Oh, and LOL at people surprised at Gunner's predictions. That's the Arsenal formula. Go ahead, look like scoring bottle it then concede. And former players usually score against us. Most Arsenal fans could have predicted that *after* the first one went in.


Difference is i predicted it before game started and made a nice profit on it. :flip


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

oh, i forgot, webb had a shocker today too, brown should have been off, and song should have as well. wasn't even sure if song's was a back pass. looked like he wanted to control it but touch was heavy. not sure if that still goes down as a back pass though.

@gunner, it barely changes fuck all. rvp most likely to score. arsenal likely to bottle it. larsson always going to score for sunderland. i think its going to happen before most games, and it usually does.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

A real shame. King would of been mentioned up with the best. It shows how good he was, when he's still half-decent, despite being only 60/70% of the player he once was.

Suarez plot thickens.


> "I'm upset by the acusations of racism. I can only say that I have always respected and respect everybody. We are all the same. I go to the field with the maximum illusion of a little child who enjoys what he does, not to create conflicts."


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Poor from Taylor, and Best doesn't seem to know what offside is today. Ben Arfa cameo please.

Yeah I'm not at the game, going next week instead :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> @gunner, it barely changes fuck all. rvp most likely to score. arsenal likely to bottle it. larsson always going to score for sunderland. i think its going to happen before most games, and it usually does.


Never put anything on RVP to score.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Magsimus said:


> Poor from Taylor, and Best doesn't seem to know what offside is today. Ben Arfa cameo please.
> 
> Yeah I'm not at the game, going next week instead :side:



Halfer, I live in newcastle and I still get to all the home games 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Shepard said:


> Halfer, I live in newcastle and I still get to all the home games 8*D


Where were you seated at the Chelsea game again? :side:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> Where were you seated at the Chelsea game again? :side:



Okay, I couldn't make the Chelsea game cause I was at a charity thing, and I was moving into my flat on the day of the Stoke game, shut up. :side: 


I've made all the ones since


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fuck that, it's on Sky.










:side:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

A lazy newcastle fan?










Mags, is that you 8*D


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> A real shame. King would of been mentioned up with the best. It shows how good he was, when he's still half-decent, despite being only 60/70% of the player he once was.
> 
> Suarez plot thickens.


I wonder how much respect Suarez had for Ghana when he fucked them over in the World Cup and did that stupid celebration after Gyan missed the penalty?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

that looks like mike ashley


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Yep that's me 

Never mind that, GOALLLLLLLL.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

DAT BA.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fucking Ba.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

He failed a medical at Stoke in January and has now gone on to score 12 goals in 19 games...


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

That was quality from Defoe.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*










Triffic from Defoe


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'm not sure how to feel about that double change...


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

My mini accumulator is on now, thanks to Defoe. 

Better news though, I just got Maicon in a premium pack. He goes for 45,000. :mark:

edit: got 46,000 for him.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I got another KUN


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i got about 76k for casillas. was gonna sell modric but i decided to keep him


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I never get anyone good in packs, best I ever did was Dani Alves on 11


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao what a tackle.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Got CAICEDO aswell. He was a big black brute. Must have worn his City shirt 2 sizes too small I'm sure.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH SHOLA AMEOBI.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

OMG


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Woah exciting end to the game.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Great shift, went for it at the end there. Had them right on the ropes.

Is Shola better than Messi? That's the real question here.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Shola came on and went into BEAST mode straight away. We should be saying WHAT A PLAYER about him, not Suarez.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Coloccini was the fucking boss. What a player.

Tottenham's defending for the BA goal was all LOL. FRIEDEL WITH THE TOUCH-DOWN.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*






Was this you EFC Bronco? :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> Was this you EFC Bronco? :lmao


:lmao Jason Cundy what a twat, 'You cannot say that!' clearly he just did


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

"You cannot say that, thank you very much for that"


erm.....


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Nearly as good as Gary Newman getting called an old cunt :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i always laugh at this






also another funny quote

Alan Brazil: "I was sad to hear yesterday about the death of Inspector Morse, TV's John Shaw." 
Mike Parry: "John Thaw, Alan." 
Alan Brazil: "Do you know, I've been doing that all morning. John, if you're listening, sorry mate."


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao 

Just cut him off and stay calm. Jesus christ.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Jason Cundy is such a fucking twat. He pushes Collymore close in how much of a cunt one person can be.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

DAT CUNT ROONEY


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Cundy :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao

DAT CUNT


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Why is there a guy who obviously can't stay calm answering live calls?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao DAT CUNT ROONEY.


----------



## superscfcWWE

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

very good weekend, only 2 teams above us won this weekend City and Chelsea  with L'pool and United drawing, Villa getting beat, Spurs and Castle drawing very happy!

Stuck a bet on Stoke to win 1-0 Walters to score @ 28/1 then bloody Delap scores, safe to say I am not his biggest fan this week.

I reckon Stoke can get something at Arsenal on Sunday they are playing poor but our away form will probably let us down and we will get beat by RVP. Hope he goes City and then Arsenal can finish much lower than 4th and Wenger can spit his dummy out!

Ballotelli is god.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Love that video


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

HAHA BRILLIANT.

DAT CUNT ROONEY.

:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

'He reminds of me of That Cunt Rooney'

:lmao brilliant.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> *Mario Balotelli 'turns party planner' for Manchester City's Christmas do*
> 
> Mario Balotelli has finally found a role that suits his advanced mischief-making skills - party planner for Manchester City's Christmas do.
> 
> The Italy striker has earned a reputation for crazy behaviour since joining City last season, something that has helped him become a real favourite with the fans.
> 
> His exploits include crashing cars, driving round Manchester with pockets stuffed full of cash and throwing darts at youth team players.
> 
> Given the track record of footballers with a few festive drinks inside them, putting Balotelli in charge of the Christmas party seems about as sensible as asking Mike Tindall to recommend a quiet bar in New Zealand.
> 
> But the 21-year-old apparently volunteered for the job and the development has some of his team-mates worried.
> 
> A source told the Daily Star Sunday: 'Mario isn't one for drinking and falling out of clubs, he just thinks he can take a party to the next level.
> 
> 'But some of the lads aren't so sure. They are half-expecting imported snow with tigers and dwarves.'
> 
> The ex-Inter Milan star has certainly demonstrated he has an unusual idea about what constitutes fun and after he was caught driving into a women's prison in Brescia because he was curious what it was like, his City colleagues have every reason to be concerned about the venue and theme of the party.


http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddbal...rty-planner-for-manchester-citys-christmas-do

Gonna be the party of the century.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

not going to lie, i wish i could go to that party. should be epic.


----------



## superscfcWWE

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddbal...rty-planner-for-manchester-citys-christmas-do
> 
> Gonna be the party of the century.



I love the bloke! He's my favourite non Stoke footballer, he's such a character and the stories I read about him are always top notch.

When he was interviewed about breaking into a womans prison he was asked why? 'I got bored'
Also love how he's a caring bloke, sorted that kid out who had been bullied in school, had opened a massive medical centre in africa and went to visit in the summer. Gave that tramp £1k. He's such a guy! I even know the words to his song which I think is the best player chant around. Top bloke!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Im with RUSH. Wish I could go to that Mario hosting a party can't be anything short of epic.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i've been invited as a respected fan of the club

u all jelly


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao

With the money they have at City, he could pretty much do whatever he wants.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

You gonna be crying there, Kiz? :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

only if owen works real hardgreaves talks to me


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> i always laugh at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also another funny quo







here's a more audible version


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> only if owen works real hardgreaves talks to me



What if Tevez attempts to talk to you. Key word being attempt :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

if he even looks at me, i'll stab him in the face


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I wasn't aware you'd studied under Joey Barton


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*






What a guy.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

cant believe i ever saw this guys integrity questioned when he became captain (not here, other places)


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*






Seriously people are fucking morons. I laughed at the Swindon fans breaking into Oxford's ground before the derby and burning their club's initials into the centre circle, but these lot have just got themselves a readymade ban and the tit rolled around in his own piss.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Terry, cole and rooney should have invites to that party they can supply the blow and the hookers. Terry with the blow, rooney with the hookers and cole just blowing everyone.


----------



## Zig-Kick.

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Can't believe i never realised there was a premier league section? FINALLY.
Good weekend for everyone near the top i'd say. Genuinely starting to worry about Manchester City's credentials now aswell.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Segunda Caida said:


> Seriously people are fucking morons. I laughed at the Swindon fans breaking into Oxford's ground before the derby and burning their club's initials into the centre circle, but these lot have just got themselves a readymade ban and the tit rolled around in his own piss.


May not be able to comment on the video, but you can comment on their profile.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I seriously can't believe his mate didn't even think to cover their faces to you know....deny plausability if it ever got back to them. But no a 5 second declaration of it being in the name of banter will stand up in court, jesus wept.

Also wanted to see the guy's arse a suspicious amount of times for a 'mate', maybe it was a first date gone wrong.

Whilst we're on the subject of videos from the weekend, here's a lovely look at the idiotic GMP (Greater Manchester Police) and City stewards from the Villa game: this is exactly why loads of things kick off in grounds when you have bellends like this in power inside the ground, all too bitter that they were bullied at school and failed the Police Application entry:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



WWE_TNA said:


> Terry, cole and rooney should have invites to that party they can supply the blow and the hookers. Terry with the blow, rooney with the hookers and cole just blowing everyone.


Don't hate. BIG MAN has never had to pay for sex unlike "THAT CUNT" Rooney! "JT" got game.

Wayne would show up with grandmothers and shit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*






:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> Don't hate. BIG MAN has never had to pay for sex unlike "THAT CUNT" Rooney! "JT" got game.
> 
> Wayne would show up with grandmothers and shit.


DAT CUNT has a fetish for gilfs poor bastard.

The big man has never had to pay for blow either


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

That Kompany Q&A was brilliant.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Anyone seen this?



> ****Several foreign-owned Premier League clubs want to scrap relegation, according to League Managers Association (LMA) chief Richard Bevan.
> 
> If more clubs are sold to foreigner investors, they may have enough votes to force through the change.
> 
> But Bevan hopes that a government-led inquiry can help prevent the proposal.
> 
> "We're very keen that the report is successful in helping the Football Association introduce a licensing programme for clubs," he said.
> 
> "Because there are a number of overseas-owned clubs already talking about bringing about the avoidance of promotion and relegation in the Premier League.
> 
> "If we have four or five more new owners, that could happen."
> 
> Nearly half of the Premier League's 20 clubs are under foreign ownership, with rules stipulating that if changes are to be made to the format, 14 clubs must vote in favour of any new reforms.
> 
> Blackburn joined the likes of Manchester United, Manchester City, Liverpool and Chelsea in this class when they were taken over by Indian-owned Venky's Group last season.
> 
> The claim by LMA chief executive Bevan comes a week after the government demanded changes to the way that football is run.
> 
> Sports minister Hugh Robertson said that an FA-led licensing system would be brought in to safeguard against issues such as financial mismanagement, asset-stripping owners and tax avoidance.
> 
> The government also asked for rules to manage club debts and an overhaul of the FA board.
> 
> Last Wednesday, Liverpool's managing director Ian Ayre also said the Premier League's overseas television revenues should be skewed in favour of big clubs.
> 
> PREMIER LEAGUE FOREIGN OWNERS
> Continue reading the main story
> Aston Villa (Randy Lerner)
> Blackburn (Venky's Group)
> Chelsea (Roman Abramovich)
> Fulham (Mohamed Al Fayed)
> Liverpool (Fenway Sports Group)
> Manchester United (Glazer family)
> Manchester City (Sheikh Mansour bin Zayed Al Nahyan)
> Sunderland (Ellis Short)
> QPR (Tony Fernandes)
> *Arsenal's Stan Kroenke is a majority shareholder****


Thoughts?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

lmao, will never happen.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i know as much that we would be against it.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

only Scudamore's 39th game proposal is more stupid and asine than that idea. Foreign investors just don't understand the game.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

It will likely never happen, but FA need to make a stand because if anything even remotely like this could happen it'd kill English football


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Out of those foreign owners, the only ones that would go for it are Al Fayed and Venky's. All the top clubs and clubs owned by English chairmen would veto the idea as it would kill English football. Even if they did find 14 clubs voting in favour, they'd find a way around it. It's a nothing story.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Ridiculous idea no doubt the chicken fuckers are behind this.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

True, scary though in prospect, what with the carry on with the TV rights etc


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Ayre and Liverpool made royal tits of themselves this week (I assume the owners are behind it), coming out and claiming there should be individual overseas TV rights, only for not a single other club to back them up on the idea :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

finally. a worse idea than having a 39th game, and having them all played in the U.S and China.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Of course they want to ban it. Why would they want to risk their investment getting relegated. 

The only way this would work is if we had an NFL style system all 92 clubs in the same league system split in 4 divisions of equal number north, south, east, west. play games every sunday, tuesday and thursday every week in an 182 game season top 4 in every league of 23 goes through to the end of season playoffs.

But then that idea is a ridiculous (although it would be fun to create on FM2012 4 days people )

Talksport were talking about this before aswell Adrian Durham saying sides like Peterborough and AFC Wimbledon shouldnt be allowed in the premiership because they don;t have enough fans and their grounds are shit and it would put people off watching. Yeah im sure Yikash Patel on his armchair in india is going to stop wanting to see Man Utd vs Liverpool because AFC Wimbledon have a shit ground. Do me a favour.

just let all the big money hungry clubs fuck off and make their European super league then when attendances fall because no1 can afford to go to games anymore and they have no fans We'll just laugh at there failure. 
(and yes i am aware that my own club is one of the money hungry twats attempting to ruin lower league football)


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



WWE_TNA said:


> Ridiculous idea no doubt the chicken fuckers are behind this.


There's a good chance but they seem to be so stubborn in their ridiculous belief that we are capable of getting in the Champions League in 3-4 years. They are that deluded that they might not be behind this. Only a couple of weeks during our incredibly worthwhile trip to Inida they described Steve Kean as a "brilliant manager." I wouldn't even describe him as a manager, let alone a brilliant one.

The whole idea is ridiculous. It would kill English football, not that these owners care about anything but their bank balance.

Also, Evra's confirmed to Fergie he wants to pursue his allegations against that fellow cunt Suarez.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Nige™ said:


> There's a good chance but they seem to be so stubborn in their ridiculous belief that we are capable of getting in the Champions League in 3-4 years. They are that deluded that they might not be behind this. Only a couple of weeks during our incredibly worthwhile trip to Inida they described Steve Kean as a "brilliant manager." I wouldn't even describe him as a manager, let alone a brilliant one.
> 
> The whole idea is ridiculous. It would kill English football, not that these owners care about anything but their bank balance.
> 
> *Also, Evra's confirmed to Fergie he wants to pursue his allegations against that fellow cunt Suarez*.


It will be swept under the carpet whether he made a racist remark or not.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

This will, thankfully, never get off the ground. 

If the idea of playing a game, or round of games abroad did not take off, this won't either.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Jesus Stan Collymore is getting his ass chewed on twitter for not talking about Hillborough. Wouldnt mind but it's not like there is anything to say. All been said before.

Real news will happen in a year when what's written gets reveled.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddbal...rty-planner-for-manchester-citys-christmas-do
> 
> Gonna be the party of the century.


Very Balo-Jelli


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Awesome story, and did you read the comments?

John Grogan
Reader

Like this comment Dislike this comment
It'd be like putting Joey Barton in charge of a cigar shop or letting George best open a nightclub. Oh wait the last one did happen didn't it.

-41 neg rep on it :lmao


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I haven’t been online in a week or so but back so glad international break over & could look forward to LFC/MUFC game on Saturday afternoon, as it turned out it wasn’t great game that had alot of great moment in it & any decent moment was very few & fair between what was a dull uneventful game.

I was shocked SAF went with that side, tactics & shape I sort of expected but the team itself never saw Welbeck playing up top on his own with Nani & Rooney on bench, saw Chicha on bench though.

SAF came for point which we got so be happy, we played defensive game to get there with hope nicking it from set piece or counter attack or bit individual magic from somewhere/someone, I can understand why that was case cos last 3 times did that lost & last time won at Anfeild we applied never enough same tactics in Dec 07.

Thought Gerrard getting MotM was pants, Kelly was MotM imo, he handled Young perfectly for very young fullback showed no fear & played Young perfectly, get touched tight, show down line & if comes inside block before cross comes in & make him either pass back or let him keep ball down side & run him into corner, class job from very bright looking prospect.

Thought the CM area from MUFC stand point was wrong in sense Fletch should been one running & stay around/near Gerrard & Jones should of played deeper CM, cos Jones likes get forward & we had very little support up top helping Welbeck & it should/could come from deep & gone unnoticed by Liverpool players in CM cos Adam was free spirit, Lucas was closest to Giggs but didn’t man mark him protected back 4 which his job which gave Giggs most space out of everyone but had poor game & looked rusty & couldn’t use space when found bit of it when mattered most. Left Fletch in deeper CM playing ball in front of Liverpool back 4 & to side but cos Young when got ball he was handled well with by Kelly & Park did tracking back job on left side so to far back to help attack & when did get forward he to was poor & wasted any good chances.

Thing that gets me is SAF went with more defense minded approach & defense looked better then did before break but still gave chances away, Liverpool once got to 1-1 pushed on more to get winner & we sat off & wanted hit on the counter if had chance but still gave chances away way to easily, Henderson free header, the goal line scrabble from corner which come from Kuyt shot 6 yards out from goal which DdG made a great save from (he was my MotM on Saturday along with Smalling who man marked Downing out game, Downing looked out ideas & when tried running at Smalling to his pace, Smalling was quicker & stronger).

Not convinced we still look to open at times, think goals were bit hit hope from both got say, Gerrard shouldn’t of scored not cos it wasn’t a free kick but cos Giggs leaves wall just like Fletch did at OT last year, de Gea gave Giggs right bollocking which got to see from young man not afraid to dish it out when needs to, I will say its a free kick its slightest of touches but still connect & Rio cos with wrong leg to block tackle & it should of been another yellow card imo. If was one of Man Utd players going through & say Agger was one with smallest of touches I would him to hit ground & get free kick & maybe evened itself out remember Jan this year 3rd round FA Cup at OT, Berba pen very similar, really small touch but there & if feel any connect players will go down. 1-0 70 Mins gone but LFC paid price for not going to get 2nd imo for 10 mins after that never got out there half we brought on Nani, Rooney & Chicha & why didn’t change heck of a lot, Nani didn’t track back so had genuine threat from RW now & Rooney played the Scholes role of old in deeper CM which meant kept ball better & used better cos spraying ball around with ease & Chicha played around Welbeck so had top CF up top now & Giggs went LW.

So of course none that matters when score set piece, Kenny Daglish properly watching it wondering why Chicha got free header & simple answer is his movement is awesome & Skrtel get lost in battle, think got him then doesn’t in that 1 second that lost him Chicha got most space out everyone in the box, actually think it worked on Set piece? Welbeck run in front of one our players at near post & player marking him gets lost in shuffle & flick on into space Chicha running into it & Chicha does same movement get him half yard needs & Skrtel gets lost shuffle back front so gives Chicha space wants in middle bang front goal & heads in 1-1.

I take draw be honest, Liverpool shaded it for me, better team, made more attempts goal, looked more dangerous in there play then we did but wasn’t by much cos thought both teams weren’t exactly great but say which one was better say was Liverpool, but doesn’t mean don’t think 1-1 wasn’t fair result cos think was. Both teams cancelled each other out & lifeless game which only come to any sort life after Adam free kick on 70 mins & even after that for 20 mins wouldn’t exactly want view last 20 mins again as be 20 mins of me never get back again.

Wasn’t game SAF wanted win & taken the draw. Think wants 1st team players fresh for tonight’s game in Champions League were we NEED to win & if get good lead bring players off who play/start v MCFC on Sunday which were I think SAF will want to get 3 points from.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Dear Chris Samba,
You are not faster than Jesus Navas.
Sincerely, Concerned FIFA 12 Customer


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*






:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

That heskey video is abolutely brilliant.


Vermaelen signs new long term contract at Arsenal. Great news. Hopefully Song follows.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Awesome Heskey video.

I was watching a video on youtube for tips in how to make coins in UT. One was to buy the fast players like Scott Sinclair, Theo Walcott...and Emile Heskey. He said it as if completely serious though :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> That heskey video is abolutely brilliant.
> 
> 
> Vermaelen signs new long term contract at Arsenal. Great news. Hopefully Song follows.


Surprised you never said hopefully RVP follows.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Surprised he didn't say hopefully Vermaelen actually gets his arse off the treatment table before his contract runs out.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Evo said:


> Dear Chris Samba,
> You are not faster than Jesus Navas.
> Sincerely, Concerned FIFA 12 Customer


dear jamie carragher
you are not faster than david silva
sincerely, me.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Vermaelen had to sign because he won't have too many buyers and even if they come for him; it won't be anything significant due to his injuries.


As for van Persie, all the Arsenal fans here--enjoy him this season because van Persie has made it clear in a rather political manner that he is going to leave in the summer transfer window. van Persie is leaving and only a trophy would stop him. Do I blame him? Yes, I do because van Persie has spent more time with the medical team at Arsenal than he has with his teammates. If van Persie can remain fit the entire season, it will be between him, Rooney, and Aguero for the golden boot and I hope he fires a Champions League :side: before we can wave him goodbye and sell him in the summer. No more keeping want-away players, Arsene. Nobody is bigger than the Club.

Manager mode, put in a 20 million bid for Tevez in January. City can afford to decline the proposal; in the same way, we can afford to keep a notorious player like Tevez for the interim. Nobody will pay the 50 million valuation for Tevez. I would like to think that City would keep him on the bench for as long as possible, but 25 million is good enough considering the largely mysterious FFP rules.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

we wont sell tevez to anyone in england. 20 mil from milan/inter/brazil/argentina would do it


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Arsenal without Van Persie just won't seem right whenever it happens. Even when he's out with the physios and you had Cesc there, RVP just was Arsenal. It's going to be a gaping hole for you guys to fill should he go too.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

HESKEY.

Arsenal is not going to be able to find a better striker than Van Persie off the bat.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Yeah, we are not going to get anybody better than van Persie, but our disgusting board doesn't seem to care.

If I were in the board's place, I'd give van Persie a 180,000/week wage and sign him up for another 5 years. He is 28, but he has another 3-4 seasons at the top flight remaining in him.

Knowing Arsenal, we would probably replace him with Campbell and have Park as our first choice, until Campbell is ready to go to Barca/Real.

As of now, it seems: Cometh the van, taketh the Persie.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> Arsenal without Van Persie just won't seem right whenever it happens. Even when he's out with the physios and you had Cesc there, RVP just was Arsenal. It's going to be a gaping hole for you guys to fill should he go too.


Bam Neely can fill any hole.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> Bam Neely can fill any hole.


So can BIG MAN.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

GYAN RIGGS has proven a ring doesn't plug a hole.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> That heskey video is abolutely brilliant.
> 
> 
> Vermaelen signs new long term contract at Arsenal. Great news. Hopefully Song follows.


Song's apparently. See's himself at a big club won't be hear more than 2 more seasons if you believe the stories who quote 'close to player' sources.

Which when they say what i want to hear i do .

Fingers crossed he fucks off and we get a real midfielder capable of playing in a 2 rather than filling ourselves with limited ones like Song, Diaby, Denilson who are that shit they HAVE to be in a 3. Not the worst midfielder at the club just not one that should be starting no maturity at all.

Bad news is apparently we have resigned Diaby


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Idk if this has been mentioned elsewhere, but Everton signed James McFadden on a free the other day. Could prove to be decent, or could be shit like his last stint there


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

@Gunner

Disagree about Song. He is slowly evolving into Mr. Dependable for us. Obviously, that means--he is on his way out following Cesc, Nasri, and van Persie.

Signing Diaby doesn't worry me because--ideally--he can be used for CC and FA Cup games. Denilson is the one who should be kept as far away from Arsenal.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Song is great. One of the best defensive mids in the league. 

I think if we finish in the CL, we buy some players in Januray and tell RVP we will buy in the summer, offer him a good wage then he will re-sign. I really can't see him going anywhere in England, so Madrid, Munich, Inter is possible. I don't think he will sign in the coming months, if he signs it will be around May time IMO. No-one can question his commitment, been absolutely brilliant for us. Another thing I found was strange was that he just bought another house in London, if he knew he was leaving surely he would have just stayed in his previous house then bought another elsewhere.

If Vermaelen didn't re-sign, I have no doubts he would be snapped up by a top club. He has only had one serious injury, and it hasn't recurred, so there really isn't too much to worry about.

Diaby is very annoying. Can be class on his day, yet usually he lingers far too long on the ball and misplaces passes a lot. If he can stay injury free and string some games together perhaps he can convince me. Denilson will never make it here, and I have said it since his "breakout" season.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Shepard said:


> Idk if this has been mentioned elsewhere, but Everton signed James McFadden on a free the other day. Could prove to be decent, or could be shit like his last stint there


Yeah, I heard about that. Strange thing though is that he was having some sort of medical with Celtic on Monday morning WTF?

Also, excellent sig mate :lmao.

P.S we also need to know your first name mister Shepard. I keep picturing general shepard from COD to be fair when you post 8*D.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Was he? honestly I'd heard reports we might have been interested and I wouldn't have minded, he's left footed and more experienced than half our strike force. Moyes usually does well with deals like these anyway.

My sig comes from Bulks creative genius, you should be thanking him 8*D

and my first name is Jack


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> Another thing I found was strange was that he just bought another house in London, if he knew he was leaving surely he would have just stayed in his previous house then bought another elsewhere.


He's coming to Chelsea obviously 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

AVB and DEM STRIKAZ.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Nice to see the rejects doing well against THE ALMIGHTY GENK.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fernando Torres. He's rich, handsome and somewhat talented.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Seen a lot of Liverpool fans saying 'oh we never should have sold Meireles.' HE HANDED IN A TRANSFER REQUEST A DAY BEFORE THE DEADLINE YOU MONGS, WHAT WERE WE MEANT TO DO?!


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



King Kenny said:


> Nice to see the rejects doing well against THE ALMIGHTY GENK.


Who liverpool playing in Champions League this week?
What about in the Europa League??

Oh yeah these 'rejects' moved on to a more recently successful better club. But it's ok you've got your history.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

hey now, they played rangers in their pretend champions league


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Heel said:


> Seen a lot of Liverpool fans saying 'oh we never should have sold Meireles.' HE HANDED IN A TRANSFER REQUEST A DAY BEFORE THE DEADLINE YOU MONGS, WHAT WERE WE MEANT TO DO?!


tell him to fuck off and get his ass back on the pitch :side:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Rush said:


> tell him to fuck off and get his ass back on the pitch :side:


He was only ever going to be a squad player though, which would probably result in him causing a ton of problems amongst the squad. He wanted to leave, wasn't first choice and is edging closer to 30, so I think £12m was a brilliant deal for us.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Rockhead said:


> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11669_6304418,00.html
> 
> :shocked:





BkB Hulk said:


> I don't see the problem with him just wanting to build up his teammate. He used a hyperbole - so what? People exaggerate all of the time. You get the gist of what he means.


:lmao the things you find reading the old Prem threads


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Oh Hulk.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> Who liverpool playing in Champions League this week?
> What about in the Europa League??
> 
> Oh yeah these 'rejects' moved on to a more recently successful better club. But it's ok you've got your history.


Yep. 

We've won it 5 times.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Means nothing now though.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Liverpool are actually more successful than Arsenal in recent history. HER DERP.

Arsenal last trophy won - 2005
Liverpool last trophy won - 2006

Liverpool's record in the Champions League over the last 5 years >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Arsenal's record in the Champions League over the last 5 years


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

What would you guys say are the top five clubs in the world, presently?

Seems obvious with Barca, Bayern, Madrid & ManU. Who after that?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

milan?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Based on what? Size of the club or in terms of who are the best on the pitch?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Chelsea or Milan.

City still have a lot to prove. Especially in Europe.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

we arent even top 15


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Barcelona, Real Madrid, Man United, Milan, Bayern Munich.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

At the moment i would say Milan.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'd be tempted to say Chelsea. Obviously not taking into account historical relevance.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Milan's not doing too good. I'd be inclined to put Chelsea ahead of them.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> hey now, they played rangers in their pretend champions league


:lmao



Heel said:


> Liverpool are actually more successful than Arsenal in recent history. HER DERP.
> 
> Arsenal last trophy won - 2005
> Liverpool last trophy won - 2006
> 
> Liverpool's record in the Champions League over the last 5 years >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Arsenal's record in the Champions League over the last 5 years


boasting about last winning a trophy 5 years ago?










also, our run in the CL > your run in the CL, if you're talking about the last 5 years. we got to the final in 2005/06, you got knocked out in first round. vice versa in 2006/07. we got to the quarters in 2007/08, knocked out by you (unjustly) and you got knocked out at the semis. in 2008/9 we got to the semis, you got knocked out at quarters, by porto. in 2009/10, you got knocked out in the group. we got to the quarters and lost to barca. in 2010/2011, you weren't even there and we got to the knock outs and went out against barca. in 2011/12, again you aren't in it and we are currently top of our group.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Destiny said:


> Yep.
> 
> We've won it 5 times.





Heel said:


> Liverpool are actually more successful than Arsenal in recent history. HER DERP.
> 
> Arsenal last trophy won - 2005
> Liverpool last trophy won - 2006
> 
> Liverpool's record in the Champions League over the last 5 years >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Arsenal's record in the Champions League over the last 5 years


I'd put winning the Premiership over ANY cup win including the Champions League. 2004 when was your last time??

Serious question have you ever seen Liverpool win the league??


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> What would you guys say are the top five clubs in the world, presently?
> 
> Seems obvious with Barca, Bayern, Madrid & ManU. Who after that?


Probably Chelsea. Milans a shout but right now Id say Chelsea all around are better bar history. 

Also sup with someone starting a convo on Liverpools history? Especially an Arsenal fan? Hardly got much to boast about themselves these days.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Anyway, looking to sunday, I'll be disappointed if we don't beat Stoke. They have got beaten easily by both Sunderland and Swansea on away games after Europa League games, so we really should be keeping a clean sheet and scoring 3. Our home record has been pretty good lately too.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Probably Chelsea. Milans a shout but right now Id say Chelsea all around are better bar history.
> 
> Also sup with someone starting a convo on Liverpools history? Especially an Arsenal fan? Hardly got much to boast about themselves these days.


Making a point against the deluded scouser having a go at Chelsea.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Please do NOT say Milan. We aren't talking of 2003 here.

The four are obvious and it's Chelsea after them. To be honest, Arsenal is somewhere there too.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Razor King said:


> Please do NOT say Milan. We aren't talking of 2003 here.
> 
> The four are obvious and it's Chelsea after them. To be honest, Arsenal is somewhere there too.


Id put us around 7th/8th. Not many teams qualify for knockout phase as consistantly as us. But wouldn't put is in the bracket of sides that might win it.

In order probably Barcelona, Man Utd, Real Madrid, Bayern, Chelsea, Milan, Inter, Arsenal, Lyon, Porto seems a fair order for top 10.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i agree with gunner there, consistently over the past few years that seems right.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Rush said:


> tell him to fuck off and get his ass back on the pitch :side:


That's what Brian Boitano Daniel Levy would do.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> Making a point against the deluded scouser having a go at Chelsea.


To be fair he was right :side: 

Also Gunner's list does seem about right. Wouldn't have placed Arsenal near the top 5 but top 10 seems reasonsable since there arn't much more consistent teams out there.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> boasting about last winning a trophy 5 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, our run in the CL > your run in the CL, if you're talking about the last 5 years. we got to the final in 2005/06, you got knocked out in first round. vice versa in 2006/07. we got to the quarters in 2007/08, knocked out by you (unjustly) and you got knocked out at the semis. in *2008/9* we got to the semis, *you got knocked out at quarters, by porto.* in 2009/10, you got knocked out in the group. we got to the quarters and lost to barca. in 2010/2011, you weren't even there and we got to the knock outs and went out against barca. in 2011/12, again you aren't in it and we are currently top of our group.


We knocked their asses out that season. Comfortably beat them 3-1 at Anfield and then we had that epic 4-4 at the Bridge. Heart attack city!

A few weeks later, Liverpool had that 4-4 with Arsenal. Liverpool 08-09 were really entertaining, tbh. Fucked United, fucked Madrid, fucked us (in the league), fucked Villa... It really was their best chance to win the league in recent times. Kinda similar to Arsenal 07-08. Neither could sustain the challenege to the end and were undone by United.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Heel said:


> Liverpool's record in the Champions League over the last 5 years << Arsenal's record in the Champions League over the last 5 years


Just about fixes it.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Real Madrid are without doubt the biggest side in the world. Even past Barcelona greats have testified to that.

After that, Man Utd or Barcelona. Then Munich, Chelsea to round out the top 5. Teams like Arsenal, Inter and AC after, and then you're getting onto teams with great histories like Liverpool, Ajax, Juventus, etc...


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

The problem is Real Madrid always let that moron fan into their stadium with the megaphone. Ruins the atmosphere and the club in my opinion.

By the way, why can't you register on RAWK? I want to sign up and troll.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> We knocked their asses out that season. Comfortably beat them 3-1 at Anfield and then we had that epic 4-4 at the Bridge. Heart attack city!
> 
> A few weeks later, Liverpool had that 4-4 with Arsenal. *Liverpool 08-09 were really entertaining, tbh. Fucked United, fucked Madrid, fucked us (in the league)*, fucked Villa... It really was their best chance to win the league in recent times. Kinda similar to Arsenal 07-08. Neither could sustain the challenege to the end and were undone by United.


And still ended up with fuck all. Andrei was a big help that year...










''It's four!''


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Chain Gang solider said:


> To be fair he was right :side:
> 
> Also Gunner's list does seem about right. Wouldn't have placed Arsenal near the top 5 but top 10 seems reasonsable since *there arn't much more consistent teams out there*.


We're pretty consistent, consistently shit, however if you believe our esteemed manager we're consistently performing well just not getting the results we deserve. I dread to think how long he'll be allowed to keep saying that.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I was gonna make a Steve Kean joke and was going to post an image of him smiling. But then I came across this:










AVB out, Kean in?!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Nige™ said:


> We're pretty consistent, consistently shit, however if you believe our esteemed manager we're consistently performing well just not getting the results we deserve. I dread to think how long he'll be allowed to keep saying that.


Keep the faith bro. After all Kean and the Venkys have promised you guys Champo League football in the next 4 years :mark:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

apparently cech could be gone sooner than we think due to injuries

poor guy


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Keep the faith bro. After all Kean and the Venkys have promised you guys Champo League football in the next 4 years :mark:


That's what's been getting me through these tough, tough times. That and him masterminding the second half turnaround against Arsenal for our only win of the season! 4 points from 6 he's taken off them. If only I hadn't gone down to Brentford to watch North End and missed practically all the game.

God knows when our next win will come.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> We knocked their asses out that season. Comfortably beat them 3-1 at Anfield and then we had that epic 4-4 at the Bridge. Heart attack city!
> 
> A few weeks later, Liverpool had that 4-4 with Arsenal. Liverpool 08-09 were really entertaining, tbh. Fucked United, fucked Madrid, fucked us (in the league), fucked Villa... It really was their best chance to win the league in recent times. Kinda similar to Arsenal 07-08. Neither could sustain the challenege to the end and were undone by United.


Oh yeah! Haven't a clue what I was thinking of but we got to the semis. 

There's a reason I probably didn't remember 08/09 that much, one of the worst seasons to watch in a while for Arsenal. Completely agree with their 08/09 and our 07/08 being similar though. 



steamed hams said:


> The problem is Real Madrid always let that moron fan into their stadium with the megaphone. Ruins the atmosphere and the club in my opinion.
> 
> *By the way, why can't you register on RAWK? I want to sign up and troll.*


I don't know, but it's hella funny when I come across one. RAWK always cheers me up. Along with Redcafe, Blue Moon and Arsenal Mania. All shite.



Silent Alarm said:


> And still ended up with fuck all. Andrei was a big help that year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''It's four!''


Best moment of 08/09 without a doubt. My mate was at the game and he sid when the 4th went in and he went over to the fans it was an absolute ruckus.



Nige™ said:


> That's what's been getting me through these tough, tough times. That and him masterminding the second half turnaround against Arsenal for our only win of the season! 4 points from 6 he's taken off them. If only I hadn't gone down to Brentford to watch North End and missed practically all the game.
> 
> God knows when our next win will come.


Got a feeling a win is on the horizon. If the results carry on he will have to go. I thought you might pick up a few results but alas nothing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

what's a good arsenal forum, by chance?

anyway. the jenks is out for 2 weeks. so i have no idea will play rightback vs stoke. 

guessing djourou. should be interesting.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Looks like I got the troll reaction I wanted for my reject comment. 8*D

You'd all do the same if you were in the same situation. :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



King Kenny said:


> Looks like I got the troll reaction I wanted for my reject comment. 8*D
> 
> You'd all do the same if you were in the same situation. :side:


Can always count on me to give a troll reaction to any comment from a Liverpool fan slating anything


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

On further observation, is Rosicky still not a football?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



King Kenny said:


> On further observation, is Rosicky still not a football?


I can categorically confirm that after month's of examinations, cross references, secondary opinions, tests and repeated tests including bouncebackability, circumference analyization, and repeated kicking against a wall

Tomas Rosicky is clearly not a football.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I don't know if this has been posted but I'm too lazy to look.






lolllllllllllllll


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> Got a feeling a win is on the horizon. If the results carry on he will have to go. I thought you might pick up a few results but alas nothing.


Not with the games we had. City at home & Newcastle away after you guys, plus QPR which is a game we should be looking to get at least a point from, I couldn't see us winning.

Tottenham & Chelsea are next up at home and I can't see us getting anything from those two. Norwich & Swansea are the next two away and even they are going to be tough. I don't think either have lost at home, although I don't think they've been challenged yet, not to say we will. If we win any of those games I'll be surprised.

If we lose on Sunday against Spurs with this protest already planned, I'm sure more fans will join in for the sit-in afterwards and put more pressure on the chicken fucker owners to do what they should've done in the summer, well erase what they did when they took over.




EGame said:


> I don't know if this has been posted but I'm too lazy to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolllllllllllllll


Oh Tevez, the Gaddafi of Manchester!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Off to the game tomorrow, if we somehow manage to lose I'd be devastated. With the way both sides are going I can't see it happening though. 

I predict 3-0. Hopefully Santon, Marveaux and Ben Arfa get a game (not bad players to be able to bring in on an unbeaten run).


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> We are 'The 72 Unite', made up of supporters from Football League clubs who are angered by, and at a loss to explain, the news today that the proposed legislative changes to the existing academy systems have been voted in favour of.
> 
> In the current financial climate with the divide between rich and poor widening on a daily basis, Modern Football continues to be an exaggerated version of the overall global picture. THE RICH CONTINUE TO GET RICHER, WHILE THE POOR SUFFER.
> 
> Lower league football is dying, starved by Premier League greed and excess. Attendances are down, and clubs will soon cease to exist, unable to balance the books to survive let-alone compete with the elite.
> 
> The lifeblood of Football League clubs are their successful academy systems, some of which have supported and sustained clubs for many years, producing local, homegrown talent representative of the area and fanbase. Today’s ruling cuts this essential lifeblood at the arteries and will signal the death knoll, the final nail in the coffin for the survival of Professional Football outside the Premier League.
> 
> In response we are calling for action from EVERY FAN at EVERY MATCH on Saturday 29th October 2011 to UNITE, rise-up and fight for the very existence of their clubs. It’s NOW OR NEVER we must let the Premier League and FA know we will not be trampled on.
> 
> EVERY FAN, EVERY GAME – BOYCOTT FIRST FIVE MINUTES TO DRAW ATTENTION TO THE ISSUE AND SHOW THE STRENGTH OF OPPOSITION TO PROPOSALS
> 
> [email protected]



Interesting development, can't say I blame the smaller clubs for their position and back them 100%

Boycotts won't work though, too big a divide in people who do/don't give a shit in football grounds for an effective protest in this country to work.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> Vandamme told Italian news agency ANSA: "Eden is certainly willing to stay at Lille at least until next summer.
> 
> "Chelsea has been following him the closest. The Spaniards have not manifested themselves yet, but I think they are playing it smart and will call when they know they have to - I'm talking about Real Madrid, but also about Barcelona.


Chelsea lovin' dem Belgians. Would love to see this guy in the EPL.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

come to us, we know you're a sucker for fine bentley's eden

apparently city have had a SENSATIONAL BACKDOWN over tevez and he will stay with the club. the problem? they havent finished the findings into what has happened yet, and the reporters of the story apparently work for one kia joorabchian. hmm


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Hazard would fit into AVB's style with ease. It would allow Mata the freedom of the centre as well.

But still, I want Modric 

I cry thinking about how good we could have been if we got Modric.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> Chelsea lovin' dem Belgians. Would love to see this guy in the EPL.


Lol i love how all the deluded Arsenal fans thought Eden Hazard really wanted play for us. Not even getting a mention by his agent will hurt there deluded bubble ego's.

=====================================================================================
just been asked an interesting question on twitter. what would i do about the RB (as twitter knows i hate Frimpong, Coquelin, Jenkinson, Gibbs and my answer is this.

Back four of

Song - Koscielny - mertesacker - Santos.

now while that isnt ideal i really don't want Djourou to play. Breaking up the CB's would be stupid as they are just starting to form a partnership.

when you look at Stoke's midfield no disrespect to them because i like both but Glenn Whelen and Rory Delep arent exactly the most creative so stoke arent going to try and play through the middle so for this game we'll probably get away with a CM 3 of Rosicky, Ramsey and Arteta.

What they will do however is try and play it long or down the wings.
Pennant vs Santos is going to scare the shit out of me as Santos doesn't like defending.
On the other side. Etherington vs Djourou/Coquelin id be shitting bricks. Etherington vs Song not so much. Plus when Stoke play it long its a 3rd man who can win a header. song at RB would also need less protection from Walcott who offers little coming back anyway and will leave Theo to just concentrate on running to knowwhere and getting praise off talksport for getting into good positions.

Then in midfield 3 midfielders able to pass and move will find the space to expose whelen and Delap. while also offering up support to V.Persie.

I think Stringer will disagree and come in telling me how Johan Djourou is the black Gary Neville how Coquelin is the greatest player to ever walk the earth and how Frimpong is better than messi but what do the rest of you think of that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> Lol i love how all the deluded Arsenal fans thought Eden Hazard really wanted play for us. Not even getting a mention by his agent will hurt there deluded bubble ego's.


yeah, why would arsenal fans think this...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-ready-shun-Real-Madrid-flourish-Arsenal.html

yep. no basis from thinking hazard would come to Arsenal.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Mikey Damage said:


> yeah, why would arsenal fans think this...
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-ready-shun-Real-Madrid-flourish-Arsenal.html
> 
> yep. no basis from thinking hazard would come to Arsenal.


Daily mail.

Says it all.

But yeah if it's printed in a tabloid is must be true.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Nige™;10481507 said:


> Not with the games we had. City at home & Newcastle away after you guys, plus QPR which is a game we should be looking to get at least a point from, I couldn't see us winning.
> 
> Tottenham & Chelsea are next up at home and I can't see us getting anything from those two. Norwich & Swansea are the next two away and even they are going to be tough. I don't think either have lost at home, although I don't think they've been challenged yet, not to say we will. If we win any of those games I'll be surprised.
> 
> If we lose on Sunday against Spurs with this protest already planned, I'm sure more fans will join in for the sit-in afterwards and put more pressure on the chicken fucker owners to do what they should've done in the summer, well erase what they did when they took over.


Had no idea the fixtures were that bad. A win at QPR is essential then.



Segunda Caida said:


> Interesting development, can't say I blame the smaller clubs for their position and back them 100%
> 
> Boycotts won't work though, too big a divide in people who do/don't give a shit in football grounds for an effective protest in this country to work.


I think it's fair for the players themselves. It's like maths geniuses having to stay in an area they were brought up in instead of flourushing in a great education. For the clubs, not so much but it will definitely see a lot more quality youngsters coming through.

Here's a good article on it.

http://blog.emiratesstadium.info/archives/15712



Gunner14 said:


> Lol i love how all the deluded Arsenal fans thought Eden Hazard really wanted play for us. Not even getting a mention by his agent will hurt there deluded bubble ego's.
> 
> =====================================================================================
> just been asked an interesting question on twitter. what would i do about the RB (as twitter knows i hate Frimpong, Coquelin, Jenkinson, Gibbs and my answer is this.
> 
> Back four of
> 
> Song - Koscielny - mertesacker - Santos.
> 
> now while that isnt ideal i really don't want Djourou to play. Breaking up the CB's would be stupid as they are just starting to form a partnership.
> 
> when you look at Stoke's midfield no disrespect to them because i like both but Glenn Whelen and Rory Delep arent exactly the most creative so stoke arent going to try and play through the middle so for this game we'll probably get away with a CM 3 of Rosicky, Ramsey and Arteta.
> 
> What they will do however is try and play it long or down the wings.
> Pennant vs Santos is going to scare the shit out of me as Santos doesn't like defending.
> On the other side. Etherington vs Djourou/Coquelin id be shitting bricks. Etherington vs Song not so much. Plus when Stoke play it long its a 3rd man who can win a header. song at RB would also need less protection from Walcott who offers little coming back anyway and will leave Theo to just concentrate on running to knowwhere and getting praise off talksport for getting into good positions.
> 
> Then in midfield 3 midfielders able to pass and move will find the space to expose whelen and Delap. while also offering up support to V.Persie.
> 
> I think Stringer will disagree and come in telling me how Johan Djourou is the black Gary Neville how Coquelin is the greatest player to ever walk the earth and how Frimpong is better than messi but what do the rest of you think of that.


Song at right back? Good god gunner. Djourou was a disaster at RB against Blackburn when he played there, and I don't want him to be there more than any other Arsenal fan on his current form. BUT, he was OK against Marseille coming on, and should be alright. Coquelin doesn't like playing there, Santos is our only left back so he has to play. Breaking up the CB partnership isn't going to happen, agree with you there. 

Song will be absolutely vital on sunday, as he always is, but in the MIDFIED position, that's where he is fantastic. If he can carry on his performances with Arteta then they will be great. I don't even remember him ever playing at right back, and when you have a player who has played there before, and is actually a defender you play them. You mustn't have a clue about football if you think Song playing at right back is a good idea.



Mikey Damage said:


> yeah, why would arsenal fans think this...
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-ready-shun-Real-Madrid-flourish-Arsenal.html
> 
> yep. no basis from thinking hazard would come to Arsenal.


:lmao his agent was talking about us in the summer too. it has always been us and madrid linked most, although with the price at 40 million i am confident he will end up at madrid now.



Gunner14 said:


> Daily mail.
> 
> Says it all.


They're QUOTES. My god gunner. Daily Mail isn't always reliable but it was reported in various publications. If you are going to fully believe an agent over Hazard's own quotes, well, then...


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Daily Fail

I'd rather Hazard went to Arsenal than Chelsea, but not going to happen.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> Had no idea the fixtures were that bad. A win at QPR is essential then.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's fair for the players themselves. It's like maths geniuses having to stay in an area they were brought up in instead of flourushing in a great education. For the clubs, not so much but it will definitely see a lot more quality youngsters coming through.
> 
> Here's a good article on it.
> 
> http://blog.emiratesstadium.info/archives/15712
> 
> 
> 
> Song at right back? Good god gunner. Djourou was a disaster at RB against Blackburn when he played there, and I don't want him to be there more than any other Arsenal fan on his current form. BUT, he was OK against Marseille coming on, and should be alright. Coquelin doesn't like playing there, Santos is our only left back so he has to play. Breaking up the CB partnership isn't going to happen, agree with you there.
> 
> Song will be absolutely vital on sunday, as he always is, but in the MIDFIED position, that's where he is fantastic. If he can carry on his performances with Arteta then they will be great. I don't even remember him ever playing at right back, and when you have a player who has played there before, and is actually a defender you play them. You mustn't have a clue about football if you think Song playing at right back is a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao his agent was talking about us in the summer too. it has always been us and madrid linked most, although with the price at 40 million i am confident he will end up at madrid now.
> 
> 
> 
> They're QUOTES. My god gunner. Daily Mail isn't always reliable but it was reported in various publications. If you are going to fully believe an agent over Hazard's own quotes, well, then...


Try reading my post not just skimming through it then come back. Also songs best performance all season has been from CB.

And id be surprised if the reporters at the Daily Fail even know who Eden Hazard is they probably interviewed a guy called Ed while he was stuck in a well. (Ed in Hazard  )


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

haha, the daily mail. if hazard was blonde and german, they'd be running that story every week.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> Try reading my post not just skimming through it then come back. Also songs best performance all season has been from CB.
> 
> And id be surprised if the reporters at the Daily Fail even know who Eden Hazard is they probably interviewed a guy called Ed while he was stuck in a well. (Ed in Hazard  )


Song's best performance was easily v Dortmund, in that second half.

He's made more tackles than anyone in this year's CL. Fun fact.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> Song's best performance was easily v Dortmund, in that second half.
> 
> He's made more tackles than anyone in this year's CL. Fun fact.


Not something you want your midfielder to be doing. shows we can't keep ball. Two people you want to have boring games DM and Goalkeeper. You don't even want to notice there on the field.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Yeah and tbf it's not like Arsenal's defenders do any tackling, so someone has to do it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> Daily mail.
> 
> Says it all.
> 
> But yeah if it's printed in a tabloid is must be true.


That's why I got a story with quotes. Directly from Eden Hazard himself. 

I'll just go ahead and conclude that you don't know what 'deluded' means. Thanks for playing today, gunner14. Until next time.


edit: As for rightback, I'd be okay with Song there. I'd prefer Koscielsny's athleticism there, form aside. But against a side like Stoke, you'll need his aerial ability inside the 18 not on the wings.

I'm not in love with Song (anymore). To me, he's not a mainstay anchor in the midfield. Meaning, he doesn't have to be there every match. So, put him at rightback. The Ramsey/Arteta/Rosicky trio should be enough defensively to cover the midfield.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*






Closing line of this video has made me a Sceczeny fan.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Szczesny burning Walcott was funny.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> Not something you want your midfielder to be doing. shows we can't keep ball. Two people you want to have boring games DM and Goalkeeper. You don't even want to notice there on the field.


You don't want your defensive midfielder to tackle?












Seb said:


> Yeah and tbf it's not like Arsenal's defenders do any tackling, so someone has to do it.


Koscielny v Marseille: How to troll: Laurent Koscielny made 7 interceptions, 5 clearances, 3 offsides won, and 1 goal-saving tackle. 1 tackle and still MOTM. 












Mikey Damage said:


> That's why I got a story with quotes. Directly from Eden Hazard himself.
> 
> I'll just go ahead and conclude that you don't know what 'deluded' means. Thanks for playing today, gunner14. Until next time.
> 
> 
> edit: As for rightback, I'd be okay with Song there. I'd prefer Koscielsny's athleticism there, form aside. But against a side like Stoke, you'll need his aerial ability inside the 18 not on the wings.
> 
> I'm not in love with Song (anymore). To me, he's not a mainstay anchor in the midfield. Meaning, he doesn't have to be there every match. So, put him at rightback. The Ramsey/Arteta/Rosicky trio should be enough defensively to cover the midfield.


Arteta worked really well with Song. I wouldn't want to threaten that partnership too much, and with Arteta still integrating, and the other 2 being wildly inconsistent that could be a recipe for disaster. Wait and see though.



Seb said:


> Closing line of this video has made me a Sceczeny fan.


That was approximately the 8 billionth thing he has said which has made him look like the BOSS.

Agree with Joel though, Szczesny buried Walcott. "He played himself up front and he didn't score a single goal so I said to him after it's just being very realistic". The fucking boss.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Expecting a win tomorrow, it won't be easy because Norwich are a decent side, but I think 2-0 is realistic. The team I'd like to see us play is:

*Reina

Kelly - Carragher - Agger - Enrique

Maxi - Gerrard - Adam - Downing

Suarez

Carroll*​


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Carroll + Carragher x Downing = Hoof with no accuracy


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> You don't want your defensive midfielder to tackle?


Yeah thats really what i said. Pathetic.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> Carroll + Carragher x Downing = Hoof with no accuracy


Agreed . Downing is ok since he makes runs as well but Carra needs to just GTFO with the booting it up to Carroll making him deal with 4 defenders at once with the ball flying at his head.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Is Downing debuting for Liverpool this weekend?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Been meaning to say this:

Noel Gallagher was on SSN the other day talking about City and was asked about Gary Cook. He then said if it weren't for him the deal to bring Mansour may not have happened. He was then asked about the importance of filling that role and responded by saying "who cares?" "do we really need one?". All that after just previously stating how important they are.

Fucking idiot.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I want Carra out the team asap, but I know he'll get into the side so no point putting otherwise. I'd like Skrtel and Agger and in the future Coates and Agger. Carra needs to retire.

As for Downing, he's been very good since he arrived. Constantly delivering quality passes and crosses, the real culprits this season have been our strikers. Honestly our finishing must be some of the worst in the league, we create so many good chances.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Any of you Arsenal fans going sunday?? 

Got my ticket earlier today, just need decide on travel down there; either a midlands train for £20 which takes 4 and half hours or Virgin trains which takes an hour and half for like £60.

If we turn in away performances like we did against sunderland and Swansea this will be the last time I go Stoke away in the prem this season. Utter wank we are sometimes, but we must be up for it sunday considering what a bunch of cunts the arsenal team are


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Predicting an easy Stoke win for that game.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'll take Carra over Skrtel. Skrtel just leaves me with little confidence. His tackling isn't the best, and he's not a great header of the ball. We really do need one more quality CB for right now though, because I'd like someone better to be starting alongside Agger. Coates isn't there at this stage (TWICE AS GOOD AS JONES THOUGH).


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I feel that playing Carra means we have to play a deep back-line because of how slow he is at that makes the entire team drop deeper as a result. Skrtel is atleast mobile and has actually improved a lot recently, so I'd much prefer if he played. Plus Agger and Skrtel both try to pass the ball out of defence, as does Coates, which is what we need.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Reina

Kelly-----Carrager-----Agger--------Enrique

-----Henderson----Gerrard------Adam

Suarez-------Carroll---------Downing

maybe switch bellamy for downing

Subs: Hansen, Johnson, Kuyt, Maxi, Bellamy/Downing, Skrtel, Spearing.

or 

Reina

Kelly Skrtel Carra Enrique

Gerrard Adam

Kuyt Henderson Downing

Suarez


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Heel said:


> I want Carra out the team asap, but I know he'll get into the side so no point putting otherwise. I'd like Skrtel and Agger and in the future Coates and Agger. Carra needs to retire.
> 
> *As for Downing, he's been very good since he arrived. Constantly delivering quality passes and crosses,* the real culprits this season have been our strikers. Honestly our finishing must be some of the worst in the league, we create so many good chances.


youre kidding right


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Hendo should get a start. Looked good last week, and a game against Norwich would be ideal to get him involved. I feel like we should play Big Andy too though, so I'm not sure which lineup I'd prefer.



Heel said:


> I feel that playing Carra means we have to play a deep back-line because of how slow he is at that makes the entire team drop deeper as a result. Skrtel is atleast mobile and has actually improved a lot recently, so I'd much prefer if he played. Plus Agger and Skrtel both try to pass the ball out of defence, as does Coates, which is what we need.


Yeah, I know what you mean with Carra's pace. That we play so deep and his pace has cost us a few goals this season (the Stoke penalty, the late goal against Bolton), but I like him more defensively than Skrtel. I'd like to see Wilson given a go at some stage too.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Downing has played well though in the first 3 or 4 games. If the strikers took their chances, he'd have assists and noone would care. I still think him and Enrique aren't on quite the same wavelength, but once that's achieved, it'll be good. Downing is at fault though, Enrique has been beast.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> youre kidding right


Why would I be kidding? He's had 1-2 average games but generally he's been very good. I'm not getting into this again because most people in this thread are blind Downing haters who are incapable of being objective.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

enrique has been liverpool's best winger by far. and he's a left back

8 appearances, 0 goals 0 assists says it all really


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

As I said, if the strikers had taken the numerous chances he's created then he'd have a ton of assists. You wouldn't know that because you're just going off stats which only tell half the story. He's also hit the bar twice and been denied by some amazing saves. He's been very unlucky.

As for his partnership with Enrique, I actually much prefer Downing on the right wing (as I prefer inverted wingers) and hope he plays there a lot more in the near future. Maxi should go on the left.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

55 mil between carroll and downing.

0 goals

:lmao

WORTH EVERY PENNY


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I think Andy will come good. He's a long-term investment, not someone who we expected to boss it right away. Downing's been okay, but he has gone missing too often, particularly in the derby. Enrique has been sensational so far this season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

he's the second coming of crouch. too gangly to do anything but head the ball and the occasional prod in the box. literally plays like a massive 12 year old.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Carroll scored against Everton.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

did downing set it up


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

nah pretty sure it was THE BEAST ENRIQUE


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

my point stands then

enrique has probably been the signing of the season so far.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i totally agree. absolute bargain at 6.5m


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

courtesy of http://www.mcfchistory.com/



> I think I may have stumbled across a way of ensuring we meet Uefa's Financial Fair Play rules. It seems there is one piece of unfinished business from the events that followed the bombing of Old Trafford by the Luftwaffe on March 11th 1941. One which leaves United forever in our debt.
> 
> United were in a perilous financial state at the end of WWII. According to Gas Masks for Goal Posts, a history of football during the war, the club had a £15,000 overdraft and had to wait until March 1948 before the War Damage Commission awarded them £17,478 to rebuild the heavily bombed Old Trafford.
> 
> The solution was to share Maine Road for three seasons, starting in 1946-47. The deal, no doubt made in the spirit of post-war unity, also looked like a good one for City, with United agreeing to pay an annual rent of £5,000 plus 10% of gate receipts. City also got the use of United’s The Cliff for reserve matches.
> 
> Problem was, it appears that the rent was never paid. According to Gary James’ Manchester - A Football History, ‘former directors of the Blues doubt this rental figure was actually paid – they claim the postwar spirit and City’s relative wealth at the time gave them more of a charitable view of the situation.’
> 
> However, a debt is a debt – and I think we’ve been more than patient with United on this matter. As well as three years rent totalling £15,000, the agreed share of gate receipts may also need to be added. No income figures exist for those three seasons but in 1950 United’s turnover was £106,400, the vast bulk of which would have been match receipts. Their gates were higher during their time at Maine Road (United announced an aggregate profit of £75,000 for those three seasons) but let’s say, for argument’s sake, that United took around £100,000 in gate receipts per season. A 10% cut of that would come to £30,000 for the three years which, added to the £15,000 ground rent, comes to £45,000.
> 
> Adjusted for inflation (with the aid of this cool calculator), that would be worth £1,180,000 today. However, as with most unpaid debts, it would be appropriate to impose other charges. Although most debt collection agencies add flat rate administration fees to the money owed, let’s be generous and waive those. But a penal rate of interest would be the norm, with unpaid interest added to the capital each year (what’s known as compound interest). Considering the absence of any repayment plan, I believe that 19.8% would be a fair rate of annual interest. After all, it’s what a bank might charge for an unauthorized loan and much less than a pawn broker or loan shark. With the help of this compound interest calculator, the unpaid £45,000 would have grown to exactly £3,292,526,639 today (or to around £3.3billion by next week).
> 
> However, in light of United’s current debts of £514million, we’ll accept the money in instalments.












well.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Kiz said:


> he's the second coming of crouch. too gangly to do anything but head the ball and the occasional prod in the box. literally plays like a massive 12 year old.


He's a much better striker of the ball than Crouch. His shots are absolute bullets. Doesn't have a bad first touch, and he's quite good on the ball too. He showed all of that against Wolves. Granted, it wasn't the toughest competition, but the skills were still there to see. That's why I think he needs to play tonight - showing what he can do will give both the fans and himself some confidence that he deserves to be there. Right now, I'm not sure he feels it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Heel said:


> As I said, if the strikers had taken the numerous chances he's created then he'd have a ton of assists. You wouldn't know that because you're just going off stats which only tell half the story. He's also hit the bar twice and been denied by some amazing saves. He's been very unlucky.


Do you have any stats for the amount of chances he has created or his cross accuracy? If he's gone 8 games without a goal or an assist but he's still been very good according to you, then surely his chances created and cross accuracy stats will be good.



Kiz said:


> courtesy of http://www.mcfchistory.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well.


Don't mention the war :side:.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

ugly timeslot for the game today for me, bulk, rush etc

3:30am, ugh. 

wolves/swansea at 10:45pm, newcastle/wigan, bolton/sunderland and aston villa/west brom at 1am.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Heel said:


> Why would I be kidding? He's had 1-2 average games but generally he's been very good. I'm not getting into this again because most people in this thread are blind Downing haters who are incapable of being objective.


20 million on a winger, 8 games in, 0 goals 0 assists; and practically anonymous every time i've seen Liverpool play. I guess you Liverpool fans are satisfied with mediocrity.



BkB Hulk said:


> I think Andy will come good. He's a long-term investment, not someone who we expected to boss it right away. Downing's been okay, but he has gone missing too often, particularly in the derby. Enrique has been sensational so far this season.


He was bossing it at Newcastle (Carroll).


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> 20 million on a winger, 8 games in, 0 goals 0 assists; and practically anonymous every time i've seen Liverpool play. I guess you Liverpool fans are satisfied with mediocrity.
> 
> 
> 
> He was bossing it at Newcastle (Carroll).


Didn't see that much of him at Newcastle, but he had a bit of a hard start here (injuries, team in good form before he came in). He has shown he can do it before though for us as well (very good in the Wolves game, as I said before), so like I said, hopefully he can start tonight and get some confidence in him. He should be able to fit in with our type of pass and move game, but we need to make sure it's not hoofball to him.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

It's a shame Wor Demba has completely out shined poor little Andy, for £35m less. Oh dear.

Win today and the CL dream is still on.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



King Kenny said:


> ugly timeslot for the game today for me, bulk, rush etc
> 
> 3:30am, ugh.
> 
> wolves/swansea at 10:45pm, newcastle/wigan,* bolton/sunderland* and aston villa/west brom at 1am.


You guys should watch that since I'm busy today, then tell me how mediocre we are when we draw :side:


We might win today I guess, Wickhams starting which is good? But it means Sess and Bendtner can't work on the partnership that showed promise against West Brom. Its really a must win so I don't think throwing Wickham in is _that_ smart but hopefully Brucey the master tactician will prove me wrong.

Like I say, a win is a must to kick start our season and any other will have me finally doubting Bruce I'd reckon. But the pessimist in me has me seeing this as a draw. Hopefully we can win at the Reebok again, since the win there last year was a nice boost (and a great game to be at )


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

You'd only just begin to doubt Bruce now? He's been behind enemy lines for years, our best agent.

Bolton/Sunderland sounds like an awful game btw :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

@Seb While not been worth £20m or shown any signs of that pricetag he's not been as bad as you make him out to be. 



BkB Hulk said:


> Didn't see that much of him at Newcastle, but he had a bit of a hard start here (injuries, team in good form before he came in). He has shown he can do it before though for us as well (very good in the Wolves game, as I said before), so like I said, hopefully he can start tonight and get some confidence in him. He should be able to fit in with our type of pass and move game, but we need to make sure it's not hoofball to him.


He was pretty damn boss at Castle and then you look at what he did even against City last year he can do it as long as we play it more to his feet that his head.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

For Arsenal midfield; I've said it so many times, I'd prefer a midfield trio of Song/Arteta/Arshavin--Song as DM; Arteta as the box-to-box guy; and Arshavin in the CAM role. Of course, I'd rotate with Ramsey, Coquelin, and Rosicky.

van Persie is due a rest, tbh. I'm not sure when because our second-choice strikers aren't dependable and Park hasn't been tested yet.

The front three should be: Gervinho----van Persie----Walcott.

I'm placing Walcott there because Chamberlain is too young to play most of the games and Ryo isn't physically ready yet (according to Arsene). I dearly hope Walcott starts improving because he has been awful.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

At the end of the day, Seb makes a good point.

I don't mind Downing but he hasn't really proven anything yet and Carroll has to step it up. When you pay 55 mil for these two players you expect some assists and goals at the start of the season. 

Although, they might have an awesome year from now on and I'll just look like dickhead.

Games at 3:30am, think I'll give it a miss.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

pffft, stay up


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Don't know if I'll last. Lol

I'll definitely tape it though.

Predicting a 2-1 win for Wolves.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

been sick for about 4 days, fell asleep for a few hours and feel like shit, so instead of going out i'm staying in and watching the football. yay :hmm:


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

lolrogerjohnson

Good god he's shite.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Beautiful assist though.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Swansea have played well so far and have had far better possession that Wolves. Besides that one golden opportunity that Wolves had, they've done nothing.

*Edit:* Nice free kick from Wolves and a great save from Vorm.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Very entertaining game so far.

Shit goal though.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> Beautiful assist though.


It was a nice ball, but painfully obvious what he was going to do. Johnson should have dealt with it.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Uh-oh Wolves.

Man the Wolves fans are angry but you can't blame them after that woeful defending.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Wow. Swansea is impressive.

They share the ball around very well.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

A mixture of some really nice passing and some horrible defending there. Really was great to watch though.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Love seeing wolves lose


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Shepard said:


> You guys should watch that since I'm busy today, then tell me how mediocre we are when we draw :side:
> 
> 
> We might win today I guess, Wickhams starting which is good? But it means Sess and Bendtner can't work on the partnership that showed promise against West Brom. Its really a must win so I don't think throwing Wickham in is _that_ smart but hopefully Brucey the master tactician will prove me wrong.
> 
> Like I say, a win is a must to kick start our season and any other will have me finally doubting Bruce I'd reckon. But the pessimist in me has me seeing this as a draw. Hopefully we can win at the Reebok again, since the win there last year was a nice boost (and a great game to be at )


Bendtner and Sess have had a moderate amount of time to impress us, I don't see the problem in starting Wickham. Give the lad some games.... who knows :side: he might bag a winner and Bruce gets the boot 8*D I'd be in dream land.




Magsimus said:


> You'd only just begin to doubt Bruce now? He's been behind enemy lines for years, our best agent.
> 
> Bolton/Sunderland sounds like an awful game btw :side:



Ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh Mags, your best agent is the manager of our club we can get rid of him anytime 8*D....OUR best agent is in control of the club 8*D 

Super Agent Ashley


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

SWANSEA BEASTING


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Lol who has that awesome McCarthy gif?


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Swansea got that swag. the next goal in this game is crucial game over if the swans get it


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



King Kenny said:


>


<3

How crazy did fans go when McCarthy made those changes? 

Poor bloke. Lol


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Doyle taps one in after a goalmouth scramble. 1-2.

2-2! O'Hara. Wolves fans booing Mick ten minutes ago, fickle cunts.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

i dont believe it.....ffs swansea blown 3 points

2-2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

who said football's boring


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

2-2!!!!!!!!

Haha.

Lol, the fans are back.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

those fans shoulda been left outside


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Good game to watch. Dicks to the Wolves fans who left at 2-0.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Starting XI: Reina, Johnson, Carragher, Skrtel, Enrique, Downing, Gerrard, Adam, Bellamy, Kuyt, Suarez.
Subs: Doni, Flanagan, Agger, Spearing, Henderson, Carroll, Maxi.

strange. where's kelly?


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

^ should be good enough to see off Norwich by a goal or two. 

Oh and... SESSEGNON!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

CABAYE

newcastle 1-0 up.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Newcastle, powering towards Champions League football.

Carroll can't even get a start at home against Norwich.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Was only a matter of time, Wigans defence is too poor for a clean sheet.

EDIT: Yes Bendtner!!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

BENDTNER


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Dat BENDTNER 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



> Mario Balotelli's remarkable capacity for self-inflicted problems resurfaced on the eve of the Manchester derby when he had to escape from his burning house after a fire caused by letting off fireworks in the bathroom in the early hours ofSaturday morning.
> 
> Balotelli escaped unhurt but will be summoned to see Roberto Mancini to explain the latest moment of madness in his chequered career. City have been contacted by the fire service and Mancini will want to know what Balotelli was doing putting himself in such a position before their biggest match of the season.
> 
> Two fire crews using breathing apparatus put out the flames after being called to Balotelli's house just before 1am on Saturday to deal with what has been described as "a substantial fire" on the first floor. The property, in Mottram St Andrew, Cheshire, sustained serious fire and smoke damage and the police were also called – in part to ensure Balotelli did not go back into the house. The striker is said to have been reluctant to leave his belongings and, at one point, to have run back inside to recover a quantity of money and a suitcase.
> 
> A police spokesman said: "At just before 1am on Saturday we were called to a report of a house fire at a residential home in Mottram St Andrew. Police provided assistance to Cheshire fire and rescue service as well as ensuring residents were accounted for and there was no danger to surrounding properties. At this time, the cause of the fire is being examined by fire investigators and the police. However, it is not thought to be suspicious."
> 
> Balotelli checked into a Manchester hotel and took part in training as normal at 10am. He has told club officials he and four friends were setting off fireworks through an open window. The bathroom towels set fire and the blaze quickly spread. Balotelli has claimed that one of his friends had set off the firework. That, however, is unlikely to spare him a reprimand from Mancini and a reminder that City's management staff would have expected him to be asleep at that time rather than endangering himself to the possibility of serious injury.
> 
> A statement from the fire service said: "Four breathing apparatus and two hose reel water jets were used to deal with the fire and a large fan was used to clear the smoke from the property. Crews managed to put the fire out within half an hour of arriving but remained at the scene until 2.45 am to prevent any possible flare-ups. Smoke alarms were fitted at the property and the occupiers were able to get out unharmed. The fire was caused by a firework."
> 
> The incident comes at a bad time for Balotelli after Mancini's recent statements about noticing a "big improvement" in the player's behaviour. Balotelli has scored in his last four games and a major part of City's pre-derby training has been set up around him getting behind United's defence.
> 
> Mancini said on Friday that he hoped Balotelli was "changing his mentality" and putting behind him the controversies that have accompanied since he signed from Internazionale for £25m last year.
> 
> Balotelli has established himself as one of the more controversial figures in English football, his list of misdemeanours including an internal investigation after he was seen throwing darts at youth-team players.
> 
> Balotelli was substituted in the first half of a pre-season match in Los Angeles after he was given a simple chance to score and tried to back-heel the ball into net, missing the target entirely. Yet he insisted in an interview in the past few days that he was growing up and would steer clear of controversy before, during and after the derby.
> 
> He has recently moved from Manchester city centre and said he was living in the countryside for a quieter life.



:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

SUPER MARIO DOES IT AGAIN!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Downing should have buried that.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

cant wait till his christmas party


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fucking finally.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

BELLAMY


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao THE BROTHA. What a boss.

Should be up by a lot more than one. Suarez has had a few he should have BERRIED. Stevie G has made some great passes at least, showing what he adds. Hopefully we continue to pile on the pressure in the second half and get a few more goals, because it'd be deserved.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

For F*ck Sake :no:


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao 1-1


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

HOLT


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Tut tut, Reina.

Edit: He definitely made up for his mistake, great save.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



tomkim4 said:


> Any of you Arsenal fans going sunday??
> 
> Got my ticket earlier today, just need decide on travel down there; either a midlands train for £20 which takes 4 and half hours or Virgin trains which takes an hour and half for like £60.
> 
> If we turn in away performances like we did against sunderland and Swansea this will be the last time I go Stoke away in the prem this season. Utter wank we are sometimes, but we must be up for it sunday considering what a bunch of cunts the arsenal team are


Yeah, I'm going. If anyone else is going stay after the game. Arsenal U18s v Chelsea U18s is on. Two of the best acadamies in England. Probably on due to there being no service on the Victoria Line this weekend. Stops a lot of congestion I guess.



Razor King said:


> For Arsenal midfield; I've said it so many times, I'd prefer a midfield trio of Song/Arteta/Arshavin--Song as DM; Arteta as the box-to-box guy; and Arshavin in the CAM role. Of course, I'd rotate with Ramsey, Coquelin, and Rosicky.
> 
> van Persie is due a rest, tbh. I'm not sure when because our second-choice strikers aren't dependable and Park hasn't been tested yet.
> 
> The front three should be: Gervinho----van Persie----Walcott.
> 
> I'm placing Walcott there because Chamberlain is too young to play most of the games and Ryo isn't physically ready yet (according to Arsene). I dearly hope Walcott starts improving because he has been awful.


I agree with this, but if Walcott carries on AOC surely has to come in. Park looks the better option when compared to Chamakh. Gervinho can play CF too. 

Ramsey looks like he has potential in the CAM role too. He has started whipping the ball around a bit quicker and has put together some good performances this year.


Also, BENDTNER. What a LOAN.



EDIT: HOLT :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Suarez looks likes he gonna hurt someone by the end of this match.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Dat Swag :lmao


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> Also, BENDTNER. What a LOAN.


Never thought I'd agree with this statement but he's been a total boss for us every time he's played. Plus he doesn't want to go back to Le Arse 


Lovely win today, from what I read we were totally dominant but took a while to actually put a shot on target. Still a win's a win and now to beat Villa next weekend, Bent's first time back at the SOL, should be fun :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

suarez diving all over the place again :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Shepard, I have a Bent effegy ready already... got a light? :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'd easily take Bendtner over Chamakh from the last 6 months form. I said last year all he needs is a consistent run of games and he will do well. He got frustrated because of playing out on the wing, but he does usually grab a goal. Sunderland buying him permanently would be a great option, although whether you'd be able to pay his full wages AND big transfer fee is yet to be seen.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



JakeC_91 said:


> Shepard, I have a Bent effegy ready already... got a light? :side:


Sure, I'd rather burn him though. Asshole will score against us, anyone who leaves us always does. The fact he's a natural at it won't help, unless he gets BRWND

Yeah he's relishing playing as our main guy Stringer, he's constantly getting about and winning balls. Just makes a big nuisance of himself really, would have been great to have him last weekend. How much do you reckon he'd cost us if he keeps this up all season? I'd pay £10 million for him tbh, still very young too


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I think if he has a good season the price will be around 10-12 million. If you can't pay the wages and transfee fee Arsenal may be willing to lower the price. Can't see him going for anything below 10 though I'm afraid. A lot of money but you could do a lot worse and I think he is only 22.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fuck this season.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Get in Norwich.

:mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

That's fucking disgraceful.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

god damn it is frustrating to be a liverpool fan we should have been 3-0 up at half time! it was nice to see Bellamy get his first goal. norwich deserved the point in the 2nd half, Carroll missed a great chance at the end....waste of money


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao at that carroll miss, 6 yards out and he still puts it wide, £35m well spent. Great point for Norwich


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

1-1 at home to Norwich, 90 minutes gone, take off Kuyt (a _striker/winger_) and put on Agger (a _defender_). Ken with that tactical nous. Suarez couldn't hit a cow's arse with a banjo. Spend more practicing finishing rather than diving, Luis.

Expect some picture reps, 'Pool fans :lmao.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Can't remember the last time I was that frustrated. Liverpool have always done stupidness but fuck sake not only should we have buried them at half time we let ourselves slip in the 2nd half AGAIN. Plus seems like Suarez just couldn't catch a break with the ref, Some of the tackles may have been dives but some seemed legit fouls not given. Royally pissed right now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fucking LOL, i'm not suprised though pool put on a great performance last week in their cup final and now back down to reality.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


> 1-1 at home to Norwich, 90 minutes gone, take off Kuyt (a _striker/winger_) and put on Agger (a _defender_). Ken with that tactical nous. Suarez couldn't hit a cow's arse with a banjo. Spend more practicing finishing rather than diving, Luis.
> 
> Expect some picture reps, 'Pool fans :lmao.


It was to move Enrique forward to the left wing, thus giving Carroll better supply, and also an extra threat in the box from set plays in Agger. Thought that was obvious. Apparently not.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

fuck this night. 5:30am and i have not slept yet. 4 points dropped now which we had the chances to take. unlucky ones off the post yet, but far many just not taken. strange decisions by kenny too. hopefully stoke can do something to arsenal (doubtful, arsenal will prob win 3-0), qpr can do something to chelsea, city beat utd and tottenham lose to whoever their playing and i might..feel better.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

liverpool obviously didnt create enough chances.

taking bellamy off was a shocker


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

And thats why we'll come 4th. Liverpool at home to norwich cant get the job done. 

Feeling this is going to be the biggest gap ever in football history between 3rd and 4th. If us Spurs and Liverpool carry on our form on we're going to make la liga look competitive.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

had enough chances to score another 5 goals. fucking hopeless. as for Carroll, he's got one attribute and he's been fucking shit at that as well this season. more time training and less time in the pub you cunt.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Chin up lads, you can all enjoy big Champions League nights return to St James' next season.

Judging by comments at the match today, Obertan will soon be blamed for both World Wars and 911.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Really think we missed Lucas today too.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



BkB Hulk said:


> It was to move Enrique forward to the left wing, thus giving Carroll better supply, and also an extra threat in the box from set plays in Agger. Thought that was obvious. Apparently not.


Fuck lumping into the box. When United/Chelsea/City are in need of a goal late on, it's rare that you'll see them lumping it into the box. Norwich probably wanted that, the predictability of it was helpful. Hold your position in the box and keep the door closed. Introduce some creativity and try to cut them open. Maxi is decent enough.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Magsimus said:


> Chin up lads, you can all enjoy big Champions League nights return to St James' next season.
> 
> Judging by comments at the match today, Obertan will soon be blamed for both World Wars and 911.


If we don't make it then I would love you guys to take it Over Spurs & Le Arse. Newcastle back in the Champo League could be interesting.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

dem norwich, better than messi


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



King Kenny said:


> Really think we missed Lucas today too.


He's a thug and was rightfully suspended. 5 yellow cards for a 1 game ban is a joke as well. Should be 3 yellows = a one game ban if they aren't going to have a sin bin. Apart from yellows for celebrating because that's bullsh*t

Annoying Woy to get another win against Liverpool next week :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Newcastle would finally make it back in the Champions League. Winning on the last day to take 4th.

Then Ashley would sell everyone in the summer and bring in the under 13's.

Under 13's girls that is.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

liverpool wouldve won today if they had KALOU

poaching dem goals


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Kalou's a guy who would prove his doubters wrong and then pull a troll face.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Liverpool need more focal points, that's what they're _really_ missing 8*D



Stringer said:


> I think if he has a good season the price will be around 10-12 million. If you can't pay the wages and transfee fee Arsenal may be willing to lower the price. Can't see him going for anything below 10 though I'm afraid. A lot of money but you could do a lot worse and I think he is only 22.


£10 million for him wouldn't be bad business imo given how young he is and he'd thrive being the main point of our attack. Considering we wasted £13 million on Gyan I think it would be a safer investment. (plus it hopefully means we could sell Gyan and get our money back or more from wherever rich country he's at, I forget)


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

nah but seriously, all of those english players bought for so much money, and yet the best four english players who moved within the last year were Sturridge, Phil Jones, Ashley young and Scott Parker 8*D


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

can't be bothered reading the thread back since last night, but Mario Balotelli has burnt down his own house :lmao

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/oct/22/mario-balotelli-house-fire-fireworks

What a guy.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> Newcastle would finally make it back in the Champions League. Winning on the last day to take 4th.
> 
> Then Ashley would sell everyone in the summer and bring in the under 13's.
> 
> Under 13's girls that is.


Considering we're clearly a better side than last year I don't see how this statement is valid at all.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Nolan and Barton are sorry now.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Magsimus said:


> Considering we're clearly a better side than last year I don't see how this statement is valid at all.


Because Ashley is nothing but a business man.

If clubs are seriously in for Cabaye and Tiote, then more fool you if you don't think he is going to sell them for a nice price and try to replace them as cheaply as possible.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*










PULIS.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> Because Ashley is nothing but a business man.
> 
> If clubs are seriously in for Cabaye and Tiote, then more fool you if you don't think he is going to sell them for a nice price and try to replace them as cheaply as possible.


But thats how football should work. Your not logically going to think right ill sell Tiote for a massive profit then think right who's the most expensive DM i could sign.

If they continue to find good replacements like they signed this summer they will do fine.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Stringer said:


> PULIS.


Generic Brazillan FB & Plumber ftw!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Gunner14 said:


> But thats how football should work. Your not logically going to think right ill sell Tiote for a massive profit then think right who's the most expensive DM i could sign.
> 
> If they continue to find good replacements like they signed this summer they will do fine.


But you're not always going to find a replacement that is as good or better. What ever happened to building a team based on consistency?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Meerkat and Lewis Hamilton, epic :lmao


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> But you're not always going to find a replacement that is as good or better. *What ever happened to building a team based on consistency*?


££££


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Down-syndrome boy? Rosicky?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Silent Alarm said:


> Down-syndrome boy? Rosicky?


Arshavin I would think


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

^ Arshavin is obviously Meerkat, foo'.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Seb said:


> ^ Arshavin is obviously Meerkat, foo'.


Beat me to it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Meh Arshavin fits both tbh. Ramsey probably is down syndrome kid then.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Meh Arshavin fits both tbh. Ramsey probably is down syndrome kid then.


Ramsey is sheep shagger (Welsh).

I think Rosicky is down syndrome kid.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

nah ramsey would be sheepshagger


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

My bad meant Rosicky not Ramsey. Knew Ramsey was Sheepshagger.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I was about to say why do stoke have 15 players :no:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

A daw with Norwich at home? ffs.

Lucky I didn't stay up to watch.

I'm so over these shit results.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Shepard said:


> Liverpool need more focal points, that's what they're _really_ missing 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> £10 million for him wouldn't be bad business imo given how young he is and he'd thrive being the main point of our attack. Considering we wasted £13 million on Gyan I think it would be a safer investment. (plus it hopefully means we could sell Gyan and get our money back or more from wherever rich country he's at, I forget)


Not really a waste bud, loan fee = £7 million he comes back after the loan we sell him for lets say 6 or 7 million to the same club = 1 million profit on what we paid.

£7 million for Bendtner will do.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao Lewis Hamilton. Brilliant.

Nice result for Liverpool too 8*D.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Are both Nani and Rooney on the bench this week?

:side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

rumoured team from a journalist on twitter is 



> De Gea, Jones, Vidic, Evans, Evra - Anderson, Fletcher - Nani, Rooney, Young - Welbeck


only rumoured at this point though, it might explain why ferdinand keeps going on about this stupid NFL match at wembley


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Derby same time as Arsenal match? Hmm..


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



united_07 said:


> rumoured team from a journalist on twitter is
> 
> 
> 
> only rumoured at this point though, it might explain why ferdinand keeps going on about this stupid NFL match at wembley


turns out the defence is slightly different

official team


> De Gea, Evra, Ferdinand, Evans, Smalling, Fletcher, Anderson, Nani, Young, Rooney, Welbeck
> bench: Lindegaard, Hernandez, Berbatov, Jones, Park, Fabio, Valencia


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Ferguson really has a lot of faith in Evans, doesn't he?

I thought Smalling's quick progression and the purchase of Jones was the end for him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Joel said:


> Ferguson really has a lot of faith in Evans, doesn't he?
> 
> I thought Smalling's quick progression and the purchase of Jones was the end for him.


evans has stepped it up this season


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

C'mon Nani, roast Clichy, again.

Silva scares the shit out of me. Lose this and today is a complete write-off.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Hart, Richards, Kompany, Lescott, Clichy, Barry, Yaya, Milner, Silva, Aguero, Balotelli
subs: Pantilimon, Kolo, Zabaleta, Kolarov, De Jong, Nasri, Dzeko

mad @ barry > de jong


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I want Mario to score just to see what his celebration will be.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Hoping for a City victory, but I'd like to see Welbeck score. Mario winner in stoppage time hopefully.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Arsenal v Stoke line-ups 
Arsenal: Szczesny, Djourou, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Andre Santos, Walcott, Song, Arteta, Ramsey, Gervinho, Chamakh. Subs: Fabianski, Rosicky, Park, van Persie, Arshavin, Frimpong, Benayoun. 
Stoke: Begovic, Wilkinson, Shawcross, Upson, Wilson, Whitehead, Delap, Whelan, Etherington, Walters, Crouch. Subs: Sorensen, Huth, Jones, Diao, Shotton, Jerome, Palacios. 
Referee: Lee Mason (Lancashire)

RVP on bench


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

RVP on the bench, WTF? It's not like there's a big game midweek, only Carling Cup! I wish I hadn't bet on Arsenal now. Fuck! They'll still win though somehow with Stoke playing Thursday.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

rvp's probably 5 minutes of game time away from his body falling apart though.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fiver Arsenal Draw at half time win at full time. 10/3


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

gunner with dem winnings


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

RVP on the bench? Wegner smoking crack or something?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Derby same time as Arsenal match? Hmm..


Because Arsenal vs Stoke was supposed to be played yesterday but moved for Europa league. 90% of Europa league games get moved from Saturday 3pm to Sunday 1:30pm


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Van Persie refusing to play because Pulis called him Van ****.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Here we go!


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Looking at Gunner's bets last week I might just copy his bet. 

Put a 5er on United.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Got a 5th on a draw, can see this being 2-2.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

ROYSTON DRENTHE has just scored an absolute fucking peach


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Silva is such a quality player, it's just a shame he plays for the other team.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

no RVP today?

that's concerning.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Young has done well on the left wing thus far, has beaten Richards a couple of times. I'm pleased as United have started off solid and have really controlled the game but we need to be more clinical in the final third.

Oh for fucks sake, what a surprise. United start off well and City go 1-0 up after poor defending from United.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fucking Balotelli.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

WHY ALWAYS ME?

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

MARIO MRIO MARIO MARIO


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Brilliant finish.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

BALOTELLI.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

United Balojelly that THE BROTHA picked the superior side.

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



EGame said:


> I want Mario to score just to see what his celebration will be.



Wish Granted my friend !


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

This reminds me of the FA Cup/Community Shield game, United start off the dominating team and yet City get a goal after some poor United defending. If United continue to dominate though, I can see us getting a goal. Our crosses need to be more accurate though.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

GEVRINHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

great pass from Ramsey to setup Gervinho.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

HAte it when stream dies missed last 5 minutes and we score damn you crap internet.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

arsenal's corners are such shit. no threat, whatsoever.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

lmao Mario trolling hard


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

United need to pick it up, we've been very good with possession but careless when we reach the City box. Nani hasn't been that threatening and his crossing has been very poor by his standards. Young has been our best player so far and no one has got on the end of his crosses.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

oh hay. another goal conceded on a set piece. what a shocker.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

WHAT THE FUCK! fpalm 1-1 fpalm fpalm


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

and then it comes back after stoke score fml.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

super psychic gunner14


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

God sake Evans!


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Rooney trying to dive and failling.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Rooney diving all over the place


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

lol Rooney...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

How long until Evra complains that THE BROTHA racially abused him? :side:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Well, we were the better team throughout the first half and City only got the goal from some poor marking and defending on our part. Still, a good finish from Balotelli. 

We did everything right apart from two things; we didn't score or even create an opportunity to score and we conceded a goal. United need to pick it up in the second half and really attack City. We need to utilize Young more as he's been fantastic this first half while Nani hasn't been that good. He's made poor mistakes, hasn't beat his man (Clichy) and his crossing has been abysmal. Meanwhile, Young has been the complete opposite by delivering some great crosses with no one in the right area and has beaten Richards numerous times.

Clichy has handled Nani really well while Richards has struggled somewhat. Silva has been brilliant for City and was really threatening us when he was on the ball.

I'm not liking the Fletcher/Anderson combination in midfield. Both have played well with Anderson being great going forward but it goes to show we really miss Cleverley as when it was him and Anderson in midfield, their link up play together was great and they read each other so well. Both Fletcher and Anderson just don't seem to work that well together. I hope they manage to gel together in the second half.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I wouldn't really say you were the better team.


----------



## TheLadderMatch

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Silva is awesome.

Man U were the better team for about 15 minutes, it's all Man City now. They look more promising when attacking than Man U do.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



King Kenny said:


> I wouldn't really say you were the better team.


We were the better team the first 15 minutes while City were sloppy with their passing. Then City got the goal and really picked it up and played well for the rest of the first half but United were creating a lot more chances. First 15 minutes we were the better team and the rest of the first half, it was pretty much equal but I'd say United were slightly the better team overall.

@ TheLadderMatch: I agree that City look promising in their attack but I wouldn't say they look more promising as besides the goal they haven't tested De Gea. We haven't tested Hart either but we've created more chances. We've just not finished them off.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Thing with United so far, is that they are having possession, but not really creating anything. All I can remember are long rangers from Anderson and one form Rooney.

Oh and Evans :lmao

So I think Foreshadowed post is pretty accurate.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

United were better early, but not necessarily the better team for the half. They really didn't look all that threatening going forward for the most part.

Stupid Joel. Stealing my point while I'm typing.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Arsenal not playing well at all.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

That Evans chance made me cringe.

Meh, I thought they were slightly better overall. They did everything right like I said except score. If you guys don't think so that's fine by me as I agree, City have been brilliant going forward.


----------



## TheLadderMatch

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Aguero as a lone striker is not going to work. The kid is too small, Balotelli needs to get up there with him, or they need to take Aguero off. Guess it doesn't really matter seeing as City are up but it's what I'd do.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Arsenal not playing well at all.


we dont do playing well. we just do enough.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

LMAOOOO


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

What an idiot.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Evans off! City gonna walk it 2-0 now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Missed the first half. I take it Super Mario Scored and Evans got sent off?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I actually had a bad feeling we would have someone sent off today but I actually assumed it would be Vidic if he was starting.

Still, Evans, what an idiot.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



TheLadderMatch said:


> Aguero as a lone striker is not going to work. The kid is too small, Balotelli needs to get up there with him, *or they need to take Aguero off*. Guess it doesn't really matter seeing as City are up but it's what I'd do.



are you retarded?


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Ferguson not looking too happy :side:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Sir Alex better slap Evans later.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

:lmao evans


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I'm expecting the worse now so if we do get something out of this, I'll be happy.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

I cannot believe Evans was put over Vidic and Jones for this match.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

THE BROTHA is the match winner. :mark:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

What was Evra doing then!? Didn't even try to pressure Milner.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Blackburn v Tottenham line-ups 
Blackburn: Robinson, Lowe, Samba, Givet, Olsson, Vukcevic, Nzonzi, Pedersen, Hoilett, Roberts, Formica. Subs: Bunn, Petrovic, Slew, Rochina, Yakubu, Goodwillie, Hanley. 
Tottenham: Friedel, Walker, Kaboul, Bassong, Assou-Ekotto, Lennon, Parker, Modric, Bale, Van der Vaart, Adebayor. Subs: Cudicini, Pavlyuchenko, Defoe, Rose, Livermore, Sandro, Townsend. 
Referee: Stuart Attwell (Warwickshire)


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

United playing better with 10 man than 11.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

^ Lol, I was just thinking the same thing.

Well done United, dreadful defending.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

MARRRIIOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Balotelli does it again!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

SUPER MARIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Super Mario again!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

THE BROTHA

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Arteta and Ramsey trying to create chances. Put Van Persie on for Walcott/Chamakh both are losing the ball too easily


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Silva is the best player in the league. This game proves it.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



EGame said:


> Silva is the best player in the league. This game proves it.


Heskey does not approve of this message.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

ahahahahahah united 0-2 Grandissimo Super MARIOOO!


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Heskey doesn't need his skills to be recognised, 100 pl goals speak for themselves, the man is a machine on the ball, just look at Ben's sig.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

"Hit him high with his studs there Evra did"

...or just about on his toes.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

AGUUEEEEERROOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Aguero makes it 3 - 0.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

This is a fucking rout.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

until now everything is going like I predicted in July CITY WILL WIN THE LEAGUE


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fuck me United are getting raped down that left side.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Brotha off? What the fuck is this?


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

When will Arsenal play against City ? I'm really scared.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

this is the greatest day of my life watching the glory hunter mancs leaving early


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

this

is

amazing


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Aguero Pure Class!


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Gonna be 5, just watch.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

oh yeah


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

VANNNN PERSSIE


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Milner what a guy


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

What's the Arsenal score anyone?


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

2-1 VAN PERSIE ! (Y)


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Evra's such a great captain, giving up on the team like this.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

quite the statement at Old Trafford...

that statement being that Jonny Evans belongs at a mid-table club.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



Mikey Damage said:


> quite the statement at Old Trafford...
> 
> that statement being that Jonny Evans belongs at a mid-table club.


Mid-table? If a League One player did that I'd be shocked.

I've been saying it since before that 8-2, *Man United will not compete with Chelsea and City with that midfield.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Such a beautiful display


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Comeback is on......

Seriously though, fucking good goal.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Why has he never adressed the central midfield problem ?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Fucking Fletcher. Beautiful goal though. Seemed like something outta Fifa.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Arshavin brilliant pass to Gervinho! Gervinho to RVP, RVP finishes 3-1.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

RVP.

Play his fucking music.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Mid-table? If a League One player did that I'd be shocked.
> 
> I've been saying it since before that 8-2, *Man United will not compete with Chelsea and City with that midfield.*


They beat Chelski with that midfield.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Dat Swag to bag a hat-trick :side:


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

RVP is awesome. Also, bet there's 10 minutes of fergie time at Old Trafford.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Arsenal is Van Persie.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

RVP has done it again! nice goal from Fletcher


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Arsenal: Jack Wilshere, who needs him? (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thr*

Been a few yellows in this game...


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Dzeko with DAT SWAG!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

DZEKO! 



Edit

SILVA!!!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Silva makes it 5 - 1


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

GAME OVER fergie you got your ass beat!! the greatest day of my life


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

fuck me it's 5


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

FIVE!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

HAHAHA FUCK OFF UNITED.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Fuck me!


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

United is so bad its embarrassing.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Arshavin showing some promise.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Silva deserved a goal.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

DZEKKKKKOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

SIX!


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Dzeko with more of DAT SWAG!


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

SIX! What a ball from Silva to set it up.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Six 

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

This has made my day


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

6-1, Mancini with that SWAG

i'd cop us playing like we did against Norwich to see that a few more times this year :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

im in tears guys.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

United and Fergie have never been one to have to rough six...

City and Mancini on the other hand? :sex


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

1-6 :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao amazing


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

6-1 :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao LMFAOOO


----------



## Cowabunga

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I feel like I've just watched Mark Henry, Brock Lesner, 1997 Kane, Undertaker & 2005 John Cena vs Zach Gowen in a no holds barred handicap match.


----------



## TheLadderMatch

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Silva BOG.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Thank you rvp  2 points behind Liverpool now 
:lmao :lmao 6-1 at home in a derby laughable utd


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

FORZA MILAN!! wooooo :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Humiliated. Disgraceful performance, absolutely disgraceful. We'll bounce back, we always do but that hurts.
5 points behind now, City are going to be very hard to stop.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

EASY EASY EASY

BORING BORING CITY


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

this isnt any united ive ever seen


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Yeah we were held at home this week....but LOL @ United. Absolutely Embarrassing.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Robin Van Persie is a Boss !


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

ahahahaha and the United fans were bashing Milan when we were 3-0 down ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Kiz said:


> im in tears guys.


happy birthday


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

To think I thought a 5-1 defeat to our rivals was bad at St.James, jesus losing 6-1 at home is even worse :lmao

(note I do know they were two compleatly different seasons these results are from).


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

We'll looks like city have bought the league,

oh well, lets concentrate on europe.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Kiz said:


> im in tears guys.


poor guy:lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

FORZA CITY. 

Unbelievable, never expected United to get a fisting at Old Trafford but its happened. Well done. Don't do us that bad, City .


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Cliffy Byro said:


> We'll looks like city have bought the league,
> 
> oh well, lets concentrate on europe.


Come on mate, don't be bitter. And Barca vs City would be an awesome spectacle.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Well, first off congratulations are in order for City. They were brilliant in the second half and Silva... what a player! Absolute quality and one of the greatest midfielders in the Premier League. Clichy was class also and kept Nani quiet throughout. Richards was great also.

Now then, time for some criticism of United. What was Fergie doing? He started Evans who albeit, being promising this season, should have chosen Jones whose had a better start this season and would have been playing in his preferred position. Bad decision and Evans had a stinker and was rightfully sent off, what he was thinking I'll never know. Secondly, Evra... the guy can fuck off now. Get rid of him as he doesn't seem to give a fuck anymore. He's been good going forward but defensively, he's been dreadful and this game signifies that. Leaving huge amounts of space for City on the right wing and jogging back when we lose the ball. Not a good showing from him and we need a new left back... someone who can both defend and attack. Evra just seems to be so inconsistent and has been for over a year now.

Now, we need to bring in a new creative midfielder. I don't know why we didn't; Fergie said we needed to replace Scholes and said we would and to be honest, we needed to for a few years now with Scholes slowing down and eventually retiring. Have we? Nope. Time to do so in January as we've seen the Carrick/Giggs, Carrick/Anderson, Fletcher/Anderson combination fail miserably in midfield. Only the Cleverley/Anderson partnership works and both seem to gel very well together but with Cleverley injured and both not being able to play together in every game, we need a change.

What bothers me also is United said before this game that they needed to stick together defensively and to be on top form and yet they do this? Evans screwed them but even still, defensively with 11 men, we were poor. 

First half we started off brilliantly and we go and concede from some lazy defending and poor marking. Second half we were shit. We tried to attack and had about 5 minutes of solid play in attack but overall, we were disgraceful and this was absolutely humiliating. I feel sick, literally. United better bounce back next week and better get a result when we play City in the second half of the season otherwise, we may kiss the 20th title goodbye.

I don't even think I'm overreacting as since the Chelsea game, we haven't been great and have been careless. We finally start a game well and this happens. United need to pick it up in midfield and in attack and our back four need sorting out as conceding in nearly every game and conceding poorly this season is a joke.

Well done City, deserved the win.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Rio off down to Wembley now, enjoy it. Well deserved.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Nitromalta said:


> poor guy:lmao


no im quite alright.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

We deserved it tbh, its almost funny.

Somebody should call out fergie in that dressing room if they've got any balls.

To think of all the mouthing off that united players did before the game this week.

We were humbled...iron sheik style.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

LOL.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Silent Alarm said:


> Rio off down to Wembley now, enjoy it. Well deserved.


i will be pissed if he is there smiling leading the teams out, surely fergie will tell him not to.

As everyone said in the summer united need central midfielders, anderson had a shocking game today, he will surely be dropped.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

_*This is embarrassing.*_


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Thanks for the balotelli rep Rush

:lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

^ I actually thought Anderson had a decent game... good first half performance but he was invisible in the second half. I thought Nani was our worst player along with Evra and Evans. Nani was horrid and made some poor decisions.

Young was our best player, the guy worked his socks off and was very threatening on the wing. Rooney, Welbeck, Smalling and Fletcher worked hard. Rio was okay but didn't do much.

Poor De Gea, still doesn't get his third cleansheet.

Also, if someone does rep me with a pic, please do it with the one where Balotelli is getting flicked off by a person in the street. It will make me feel slightly better.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Hahaha! Now let's hear how cocky United fans are. 

You've had your turn at rubbing it in on Arsenal, now you get to know how it feels.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Foreshadowed said:


> ^ I actually thought Anderson had a decent game... good first half performance but he was invisible in the second half. I thought Nani was our worst player along with Evra and Evans. Nani was horrid and made some poor decisions.
> 
> Young was our best player, the guy worked his socks off and was very threatening on the wing. Rooney, Welbeck, Smalling and Fletcher worked hard. Rio was okay but didn't do much.
> 
> Poor De Gea, still doesn't get his third cleansheet.


nah young never tracked back when evra was pulled inside, needs to improve the defensive side of his game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Cliffy Byro said:


> We'll looks like city have bought the league,
> 
> oh well, lets concentrate on europe.












mmmm, your tears taste so good


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

:lmao

Mancini rep !!!

the mans a sexy beast, he's gunna be giving me the eye everytime i check my rep.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Thanks for the balotelli rep Rush
> 
> :lmao












(Y)


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*










GET YOUR TROLL ON


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Will we see Man City 3 Arsenal 10 next?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

man u lost 6-1, shame, what a shame, fuck off manchester united.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

United's heaviest home defeat since 1955.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Fuck me, you have to give Mancini credit. 

His tactics were brilliant. After all he's put up with Mario, he's made a star out of him when most managers would of given up on him.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I might give collymore a bell.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

United have been lucky the past month, so it was about time they lost. 

Why always me? Nufsaid.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



united_07 said:


> nah young never tracked back when evra was pulled inside, needs to improve the defensive side of his game.


Young is usually good going back and supporting Evra but overall, I thought he was good still. He beat Richards a lot and really tried when we attacked. Then he got shifted over to the right and then we didn't see much of him for the last 10 minutes. I'll take your word for it though if he was poor defensively as I was too busy concentrating on Evra's numerous mistakes. Evra was a disgrace though with his usual jogging back and leaving acres and acres of space.


Anyway, come on QPR!


----------



## Medo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

_*What a rep message, Rush and Kiz!

fpalm*_


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Rush repped me with Balotelli and it makes me want to cry. I feel Kiz tasting my tears right now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Credit to Young and Fletcher, they tried and fought but City were too good.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Young was good going forward but his defensive side was fucking awful. Constantly left Evra, who didn't give a fuck, 2 on 1.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Nitromalta said:


> ahahahaha and the United fans were bashing Milan when we were 3-0 down ahahahahahahaha


hAHAHHAHAHA but we won and man u lost


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

with the Italians you win, Mancini and Super Mario rule


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I'm scared to look at my user CP.

Edit: Fuckin' hell . At least Mikey was gentle.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Sheik *humbled* my team. :'(


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Would have been 1-0 United if they had Chezzers.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Silent Alarm said:


> I'm scared to look at my user CP.


surprisingly ive only had 1 balotelli one from rush and a failed red square from rockhead


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

^ Agreed.

Only Rush has repped me. So far, so good.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



For The Win said:


>


~ SLEEPER HOLDO!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Going to watch the QPR/Chelsea game and have some food... be back later.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Just checked the results on BBC website and 6-1 to City??! Holy fucking bejeebus, at Old Trafford as well? Sergio Aguero has adapted so fast, dude is a beast


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

if Spurs draw, and Chelsea lose/draw this weekend will be epic.

C'mon Blackburn and QPR!!


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

If chelsea don't win, city will be 5 points clear of everyone.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Tough luck manc cnuts.










awwww feelsgoodman.jpg


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Green Light said:


> Just checked the results on BBC website and 6-1 to City??! Holy fucking bejeebus, at Old Trafford as well? Sergio Aguero has adapted so fast, dude is a beast


aguero was fairly quiet, the win was more to do with silva, richards, balotelli


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Terrible week to take Dzeko and the BROTHA out my fantasy team  very Balojelly atm


Still :lmao at the scoreline, even though I know how it feels to lose a derby like that :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Shepard said:


> Terrible week to take Dzeko and the BROTHA out my fantasy team  very Balojelly atm
> 
> 
> Still :lmao at the scoreline, even though I know how it feels to lose a derby like that :side:



:side: what derby? :side: its wiped from the records remember.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Man Utd humbled by Barry.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Utter fucking disgrace i would show more passion playing for liverpool than them so called united players showed today.

We have got away with it for weeks now vs chelsea, we were shit vs norwich, bad vs stoke, shocking in europe, poor vs pool it is a reality check.

Heads need to roll and known fergie they probably will, we have known it for a while our midfield is at times so bad everyone apart from maybe smalling, rooney and welbeck were shit today defenders have forgotten how to defend. I hope now we finally get a world class cm or 2. we can't keep relying on out scoring opposition. even in our transition period were chelsea dominated i don't remember us been so poor especially in midfield and to think we are champions.

Ohh and this happened at home for fuck sake. And i hope the glazers had a nice day out now fuckoff to the NFL game.

Credit to city they were very good today.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



united_07 said:


> aguero was fairly quiet, the win was more to do with silva, richards, balotelli


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*










CANT

BREATHE


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

No MOTD, no newspapers, no Sky Sports News, no football until Tuesday, watch the Aldershot match and then impose the football media ban until next weekend and forget today ever happened, or try to at least.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Silent Alarm said:


> No MOTD, no newspapers, no Sky Sports News, no football until Tuesday, watch the Aldershot match and then impose the football media ban until next weekend and forget today ever happened, or try to at least.


Haha i have the same thought process, this one will be hard to forget, doubt we will even beat everton.

We needed a keane, neville, giggs, scholes, vds out there today. mostly keane so he could kick fuck out of certain united players after the game.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Can't wait to see Fergie's reaction on MOTD tonight


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

David Loliz.

Here's Royston Drenthe's goal by the way, can't get over what a sweet strike it is.

http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/royston-drenthe-fulham-15592572/

Edit: Wrong link


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Weak ass Penalty but penalty nonetheless


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Kiz said:


> CANT
> 
> BREATHE


Lmao.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

QPR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

NEWFLASH: Evra accuses Balotelli of racist remarks!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

DAVID LUIZ :side:



CyberWaste said:


> NEWFLASH: Evra accuses Balotelli of racist remarks!


I hear he's accusing City of RAPE.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Silent Alarm said:


> No MOTD, no newspapers, no Sky Sports News, no football until Tuesday, watch the Aldershot match and then impose the football media ban until next weekend and forget today ever happened, or try to at least.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



CyberWaste said:


> NEWFLASH: Evra accuses Balotelli of racist remarks!


He's italian would not suprise me


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Cracking strike from drenthe.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Green Light said:


> Can't wait to see Fergie's reaction on MOTD tonight


Fairly calm but he must be seething inside. The players let him down hugely today.



> "You cannot believe the scoreline if you look at the first 30 minutes of the game. The sending off was a killer, it was a long way after that with 10 men. It is a bad defeat. The impact will come from the embarrassment of the defeat. Without doubt there will be a response to that."





> Sending off key, can't believe score-line after the way we started. We kept attacking which is fine but when it became 4-1 we should have defended. It was crazy football at the end.
> 
> When it was 4 we should've kept our pride instead of attacking, Rio & Evra should've understood that.
> 
> Bad day at the office. Our worst ever day, but the nature of the club is that we will come back after that.
> 
> GD is a big blow after today. Could have been more, we were so open.
> 
> We'll be okay by January, we've played the top teams and that may make a difference, second half of season is important.
> 
> We will react, it's the perfect result for us to react. Alot of embarassment.
> 
> I feel disappointed, my worst defeat ever. It's a challenge for me too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Silent Alarm said:


> Fairly calm but he must be seething inside. The players let him down hugely today.


I fucking love fergie.

Also evra really has forgotten how to defend.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



CyberWaste said:


>


It's a bit weird when the random ABU's pop in but you're welcome to stay.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

30 million sat on the bench


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Silent Alarm said:


> It's a bit weird when the random ABU's pop in but you're welcome to stay.


Was thinking the same thing, some people only come in here when united lose.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Silent Alarm said:


> It's a bit weird when the random ABU's pop in but you're welcome to stay.


Random? Just because I don't post on this website often means im "random". Im afraid I was posting here regularly MANY a year before you even joined this site son. 

Respect your elders.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Stupid of Fergie to rest Howard Webb for such an important occasion.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I don't think i will ever laugh or rip on pool or arsenal again this season, we have had a big dose of our own medicine.

So glad my mobile is fucked, i dread to think the messages that have been left.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Good to hear.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



For The Win said:


> Stupid of Fergie to rest Howard Webb for such an important occasion.


ZING!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



CyberWaste said:


> Random? Just because I don't post on this website often means im "random". Im afraid I was posting here regularly MANY a year before you even joined this site son.
> 
> Respect your elders.


:lmao Apologies, I'll respect your registration date in the future.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> I don't think i will ever laugh or rip on pool or arsenal again this season, we have had a big dose of our own medicine.
> 
> So glad my mobile is fucked, i dread to think the messages that have been left.


dont lie. you will. you totally will.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Silent Alarm said:


> :lmao Apologies, I'll respect your registration date in the future.


THANKS MATE!!! Its all I have.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> I don't think i will ever laugh or rip on pool or arsenal again this season, we have had a big dose of our own medicine.


Nonsense, we have to pick on those less fortunate than ourselves all the more now. It helps ease the pain.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

United losing 6-1 at Old Trafford has made my day.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> I don't think i will ever laugh or rip on pool or arsenal again this season, we have had a big dose of our own medicine.
> 
> So glad my mobile is fucked, i dread to think the messages that have been left.


bullshit. you're a united fan, therefore arrogance is built in.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Silent Alarm said:


> Nonsense, we have to pick on those less fortunate than ourselves all the more now. It helps ease the pain.


Footballing wise worse day even worse than the cl final, but it's only football and it's only one game even though city raped us so bad even johnny 23 would be proud of that rape.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Yeah, I feel worse today than after the Champions League final but we're United so we'll always bounce back. That's also built in.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Bleacher Report said:


> *Manchester United vs Manchester City: Red Devils Will Annihilate Crosstown Rival*
> 
> Manchester United is going to pound Manchester City into the ground when the two teams collide at Old Trafford.
> 
> The Manchester Derby has victory written all over it for the Red Devils.
> 
> City and United are the No. 1 and No. 2 teams in the English Premier League right now, but the Red Devils will not allow their crosstown rival to come into their house and get a victory.
> 
> You can't take anything away from what City has done so far this season. They are No. 1 on the table for a reason, but that doesn't mean they will win at Old Trafford.
> 
> Playing inside of Old Trafford is intimidating for any team, even Manchester City who has grown accustomed to the difficult trip across town.
> 
> Manchester United came away with a disappointing draw on the road against Liverpool in their last outing, but they didn't start Wayne Rooney or Javier Hernandez in that match, so the draw should have been expected.
> 
> The numbers just favor the Red Devils in this match.
> 
> At home this season, United has registered four goals per game, while Manchester City has tallied just 3.5 goals per game on the road.
> 
> On the defensive end, the Red Devils are giving up just 0.8 goals per game at Old Trafford, while Manchester City is giving up 1.3 goals per game on the road.
> 
> Adding the two together and you get a one goal differential.
> 
> That doesn't seem like a lot, but playing at Old Trafford against Manchester United is unlike playing against any other club in the EPL.
> 
> City may be able to hand around for a while in this one, but with Wayne Rooney in action, expect the Red Devils to pull away for a two goal victory.
> 
> Manchester City is on the rise, but they still have some work to do before they eclipse Manchester United as the best team in England.


:lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

:lmao Ray Wilkins is about to cry.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

And There goes Bosignwa. Fair Enough last man challenge.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Silent Alarm said:


> Yeah, I feel worse today than after the Champions League final but we're United so we'll always bounce back. That's also built in.


Surely this is a wake up call that our midfield cannot compete against better midfields especially in a 4-4-2.

Anderson/Fletch pairing was always gonna fail, ando is an attacking mid by nature for one and fletch is playing like he is still sick. fletch is usually one you can rely on for workrate and fight we saw none of that scottish grit today.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Bosingwa should get that red overturned pretty easily.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao


that shit was all over bbc too from the united fans. city dont stand a chance, 4-0 to united, etc etc. suck fucking shit.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Chelsea, what a joke of a team.

:side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

bleacher report is shit.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Not sure how Chelsea can win after Bosingwa caused them to take THE FOCAL POINT off.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Is it me or do some people care more about the fact that united lost than if their own team won.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Down to 9 men, fucking hell!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Chelsea :lmao


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> Is it me or do some people care more about the fact that united lost than if their own team won.


everybody hates us.

we're the millwall of competent football teams.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

What the hell?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

:lmao are we gonna have to finish 2nd or what?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Shit elevation on the dropkick.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

fuck chelsea and fuck united.

fucking up my bank balance.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Silent you think fergie should go as weak as possible vs aldershot and play the likes of giggs, valencia, park, cleverley (if fit) vs everton.

I can't see it been the same 10 with vidic next week vs everton i see a fair few been dropped.


Chelsea will win bank on it.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

DROGBA OFF?! 

Holy shittttt


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

The way Raul Meireles disguises his receding hairline is brilliant IMO.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> Is it me or do some people care more about the fact that united lost than if their own team won.


Arsenal 3-1 Stoke or Man City 6-1 Man Utd? Erm.....

Chelsea :lmao


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

thats some mega rep sent my way from steamed hams.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> Is it me or do some people care more about the fact that united lost than if their own team won.


i do not. however, there is no point in making a post about arsenal right now as it'd get lost in the fracas.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

lol steamed hams why are you sending out negative reps when you do it


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Mikey Damage said:


> i do not. however, there is no point in making a post about arsenal right now as it'd get lost in the fracas.


Wsn't aimed at you or the gooners tbh. Just a general feeling whenever united lose this thread blows up.

Poor gary neville hahaha still stuck in the sky sports studio.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



BkB Hulk said:


> Shit elevation on the dropkick.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Wouldn't have done Anelka for Mata. If anything they should've taken Meireles or Mikel off and moved Mata around. But a possible injury may be behind it apparently. Who knows.

If I can have one front man in this game, and it can't be Drogba, I want it to be Sturridge. Here's hoping Anelka can show up and we can get the ball to him.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> Silent you think fergie should go as weak as possible vs aldershot and play the likes of giggs, valencia, park, cleverley (if fit) vs everton.


I think so. Throw out the kids, fuck it if we lose. It's only the Carling Cup but we should sweep aside Aldershot anyway. I think Fergie shouldn't play a single player that played today, not as punishment but leave them stew in their own juices and see if they respond against Everton next week. God knows they owe Fergie a performance after today.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Not sure Chelsea can win with only nine focal points on the pitch.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Silent Alarm said:


> I think so. Throw out the kids, fuck it if we lose. It's only the Carling Cup but we should sweep aside Aldershot anyway. I think Fergie shouldn't play a single player that played today, not as punishment but leave them stew in their own juices and see if they respond against Everton next week. God knows they owe Fergie a performance after today.


I'd start jones, vidic, valencia and chico vs everton.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

crazy first half chelsea have hit the self destruct button


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

id like to see pogba and morrison starting against aldershot, although morrison might be unlikely as he hasnt started a game for the reserves this season, only come off the bench the last couple of games


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Luiz is a fucking nutcase.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> Luiz is a fucking nutcase.


Drogba's not much better. I can't believe he would go in like that after seeing Torres do it already this season. Drogba, just doesn't give a fuck anymore.

What annoyed me is that Sturridge is the striker who is in form and he was replaced. AVB, what the hell?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Bit of an over-exaggeration WWE_TNA, but that was a stupid penalty.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Joel said:


> Drogba's not much better. I can't believe he would go in like that after seeing Torres do it already this season. Drogba, just doesn't give a fuck anymore.
> 
> What annoyed me is that Sturridge is the striker who is in form and he was replaced. AVB, what the hell?


Just saw the drogba challenge, it was bad.

Confused to why mata and danny went off they are your two best players this season.

Luiz nutcase comment evo was him in general he is just a crazy character.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Mata was a precaution I believe. Looked like he had a shoulder injury but by the looks of it could have probably carried on with it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

chelsea strikers with dem dropkicks

honestly, i think we can pull through. more bothered with mata to be honest


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

2-1 chelsea luiz and anelka with the goals.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

One last thing on the manc game. Lots of empty seats at the end....marvellous support from the "greatest supporters in the world". 

Once a glory hunter, always a glory hunter. Fin.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



CyberWaste said:


> One last thing on the manc game. Lots of empty seats at the end....marvellous support from the "greatest supporters in the world".
> 
> Once a glory hunter, always a glory hunter. Fin.


yeah the fans are just gunna sit there and watch their team get hammered by their local rivals.

well, at least we aren't as bad as pool fans.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Cliffy Byro said:


> yeah the fans are just gunna sit there and watch their team get hammered by their local rivals.
> 
> well, at least we aren't as bad as pool fans.


Is he a pool fan?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Cliffy Byro said:


> yeah the fans are just gunna sit there and watch their team get hammered by their local rivals.
> 
> well, at least we aren't as bad as pool fans.


Don't rise to it, I got reeled in already.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



CyberWaste said:


> One last thing on the manc game. Lots of empty seats at the end....marvellous support from the "greatest supporters in the world".
> 
> Once a glory hunter, always a glory hunter. Fin.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Only sing win they're winning. United through and through until we lose.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> Is he a pool fan?


Probably.

There are only three teams in irish fans eyes, pool, united and celtic.

And i doubt he's a celtic fan.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Ahh i wish united haters would be original from time to time.

yes united have shit fans, all gloryhunters, everyone in manchester is a city fan, people who aren't from manchester and support united aren't real fans but people who support pool, arsneal etc but aren't from that area are real fans, blah blah blah. Probably missed a fair few things.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Thread tastes a bit bitter right now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*






this is original

6-1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



BkB Hulk said:


> Thread tastes a bit bitter right now.


Am i wrong.

And i'm glad united fans have balls and show up in here which is weird since we are all gloryhunters.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

im fairly sure opposition fans are just giving out what they cop from united fans whenever they lose


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Of course the JCLs and daytrippers left early. Our away support is amongst the best in the country. I can't think of one team in the PL whose home support is better than their away, purely even as a numbers thing.

As for the game, I don't want to talk about it yet.

Please keep picture reps of footballer's male modelling shots to a minimum, thanks.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> Is he a pool fan?


nope



Cliffy Byro said:


> yeah the fans are just gunna sit there and watch their team get hammered by their local rivals.
> 
> well, at least we aren't as bad as pool fans.


Case and point. Half of uniteds fans are fake glory hunters sure. Only there when uniteds winning. How about they stay there and support the team when their getting hammered like most other teams supporters do, apart from le arse fans.
No thats too much too ask from the "best supporters in the world". Laughable. And I find it even funnier that some of these man u fans chant to the city fans "where were you when you were shit?!"


Cliffy Byro said:


> Probably.
> 
> There are only three teams in irish fans eyes, pool, united and celtic.
> 
> And i doubt he's a celtic fan.


I think you are mistaken. Theres Lots of irish arsenal and spurs fans. Were not all united fans.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

And of course we are bitter we just got hammered by our rivals.

i also said city were far better.


Barton decking terry epic.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



CyberWaste said:


> One last thing on the manc game. Lots of empty seats at the end....marvellous support from the "greatest supporters in the world".
> 
> Once a glory hunter, always a glory hunter. Fin.


:lmao so true


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

:lmao yeah, no other teams fans (except Arsenal) leave when they're getting fucked.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Frank diving.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

All Promoted clubs will stay up.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

QPR have a 2 man advantage and aren't capitalizing on it. Chelsea playing well with 9 men.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

great crowd support from the QPR faithful. David Luiz needs to be careful or it will be 11 vs 8


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> :lmao yeah, no other teams fans (except Arsenal) leave when they're getting fucked.


Half the stadium had fucked off out the ground. Shit support. Tell me of a case when about half the supporters leave the ground, even though the team is still in fuckin second place in the PL.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

_Liverpool fans were heard chanting "hodgson out" at the end of the norwich game yesterday.

A protest march outside anfield against the hicks & gillete regime is expected at the end of the week._


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Chelsea are throwing themselves down in the box and hoping to con the ref.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



CyberWaste said:


> One last thing on the manc game. Lots of empty seats at the end....marvellous support from the "greatest supporters in the world".
> 
> Once a glory hunter, always a glory hunter. Fin.


George Best left early when they were 1-0 down against Bayern Munich, srsly.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

That should have been a penalty. Chelsea just cant catch a break today.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Some decisions have gone the right way for QPR, but this officially is a joke of a game. Two missed penalty calls for Chelsea and this official is on a mission to book every Chelsea player.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I like that Faurlin lad he is a talent Qpr's best footballer imo.

The ref is a bit of a homer


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Chelsea players will be shattered physically after this.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



CyberWaste said:


> Half the stadium had fucked off out the ground. Shit support. Tell me of a case when about half the supporters leave the ground, even though the team is still in fuckin second place in the PL.


Half the supporters left in the ground is still more than most clubs get at capacity anyway, so of course there are going to be shit fans in that lot. But let's not pretend that you don't see supporters streaming out early every other week on MOTD, as if there's a bunch of mythical fans somewhere that don't fuck off when their team is getting reamed in a derby match. I don't agree with it, I've never left a game early, and I think they're spoilt, unsupportive cunts who don't deserve their ticket, but comments hinting that it's just United & Arsenal fans are just fiction, tbh.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Ha, fuck you, Wilkins.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Silent Alarm said:


> Ha, fuck you, Wilkins.


He's so biased it's hilarious.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> I like that Faurlin lad he is a talent Qpr's best footballer imo.
> 
> The ref is a bit of a homer


Agreed. Saw him when they was playing against Newcastle and thought he looked very good since then.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Enjoying all these chelsea bans and how fucked they'll be, good news ahead of wednesday


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

What the fuck is it with AVB and going on one knee.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Genk are no QPR.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Luiz is fucking mental. Does he not know he's on a booking?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I wish terry threw the punch

fuck the game, just punch and knock a qpr player or that ref piece of shit out.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Terry your not hard mate stop acting it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> I like that Faurlin lad he is a talent Qpr's best footballer imo.
> 
> The ref is a bit of a homer


bought him in the year 2017 on my FIFA game. nice player. runs the show for me.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Get in. At least we're still second. Well done, QPR.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Disgraceful officiating. Chelsea didn't lose this game.

Many positives to take from it considering the work Chelsea did in the second half with 9 men. QPR will head to the dressing rooms and head home knowing they've escaped here.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Is Faurlin the one they had murder with the FA over?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Evo said:


> Disgraceful officiating. Chelsea didn't lose this game.
> 
> Many positives to take from it considering the work Chelsea did in the second half with 9 men. QPR will head to the dressing rooms and head home knowing they've escaped here.


Yeah they did. Score was 1-0.


----------



## iMac

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



BkB Hulk said:


> Genk are no QPR.


All aboard the Genk bus.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

The league table is looking absolutely fantastic.

Reading through this thread is almost as good too.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



BkB Hulk said:


> Yeah they did. Score was 1-0.


8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Evo said:


> Disgraceful officiating. *Chelsea didn't lose this game.*
> 
> Many positives to take from it considering the work Chelsea did in the second half with 9 men. QPR will head to the dressing rooms and head home knowing they've escaped here.


are you sure?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

shit,


i've lost so many points this weekend on the prediction comp.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

A bittersweet day with United losing in embarrassing fashion and then when it appeared as if Chelsea would go 2nd, they drop points also. Bittersweet indeed.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Cliffy Byro said:


> shit,
> 
> 
> i've lost so many points this weekend on the prediction comp.


I know I had 1-0 to Newcastle. I probably put Liverpool to draw/lose and Man City to win 4-1 as well.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Evo said:


> Disgraceful officiating. Chelsea didn't lose this game.


QPR 1-0 Chelsea, full time.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

i had city to win


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Kiz said:


> are you sure?


You as much as anyone know, sometimes the result really doesn't mean anything. This is one of those games. QPR couldn't get themselves a goal with the official spreading his legs for them and Chelsea down 2 men. Imagine what people would be saying if Cech had gotten a stronger hand on that penalty shot.

Many more positives to take from this game than negatives. What negatives do I have really, Luiz and Drogba being stupid? The ref stole the rest of the negatives I could possibly come up with.

This game has hurt Chelsea in points and players, but at the end of the day, they're still Chelsea, and QPR is still QPR. QPR didn't deserve to win today and they likely know it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Of all the teams to let my bet down pool and chelsea.

Had Chelsea, Pool, Arsenal, Spurs, Newcastle, Rangers, Boro, Charlton and Everton all to win. It was over last night after pool drew but fucking hell them 2 letting me down.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Adel Taarabt.

WHAT A LAD.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Looks like Rio didn't show up at the American football match. Just seen the coin toss and he wasn't there. I'm assuming that the captains do that thing and Rio was supposed to be some kind of pretend captain.

Kind of like how he was a pretend defender today.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Silent Alarm said:


> Looks like Rio didn't show up at the American football match. Just seen the coin toss and he wasn't there. I'm assuming that the captains do that thing and Rio was supposed to be some kind of pretend captain.
> 
> *Kind of like how he was a pretend defender today*.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Wow fuck, might as well hand City the title on a silver platter...Both United and Chelsea were embarrassing. 

inb4 Liverpool/Arsenal/Spurs capitalize.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Evo said:


> You as much as anyone know, sometimes the result really doesn't mean anything. This is one of those games. QPR couldn't get themselves a goal with the official spreading his legs for them and Chelsea down 2 men. Imagine what people would be saying if Cech had gotten a stronger hand on that penalty shot.
> 
> Many more positives to take from this game than negatives. What negatives do I have really, Luiz and Drogba being stupid? The ref stole the rest of the negatives I could possibly come up with.
> 
> This game has hurt Chelsea in points and players, but at the end of the day, they're still Chelsea, and QPR is still QPR. QPR didn't deserve to win today and they likely know it.


QPR's goal came before Chelsea had any players sent off.

By acknowledging Luiz and Drogba were stupid, I'm assuming you're also admitting QPR therefore deserved their goal? They also deserved the win then. 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

alright, back off of evo guys.

you gotta admit, there was atleast a HINT of bias from that ref


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



CyberWaste said:


> One last thing on the manc game. Lots of empty seats at the end....marvellous support from the "greatest supporters in the world".
> 
> Once a glory hunter, always a glory hunter. Fin.


every other team's fans in the world do that, you're a fucking moron son.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



BkB Hulk said:


> QPR's goal came before Chelsea had any players sent off.


Thanks, must've totally missed it while busy ripping David Luiz for that stupid penalty.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Bet all my credits on a Chelsea win :s


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*










On a scale of 1-6 how would you rate the match today?

I feel like watching a romcom to recover from all the excitement this evening. Maybe Six and the City?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Luiz's funniest moment was his random yellow card. I don't know what he was thinking. He so crazy.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



BkB Hulk said:


> By acknowledging Luiz and Drogba were stupid, I'm assuming you're also admitting QPR therefore deserved their goal? They also deserved the win then.


Interpretive meaning really isn't your thing lately, is it?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Luiz should be a striker

I have no idea why he decided he's a defender

That run up to the double kick was insane


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

The prem is definitely Manchester City's to lose now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Stringer said:


> On a scale of 1-6 how would you rate the match today?
> 
> I feel like watching a romcom to recover from all the excitement this evening. Maybe Six and the City?


Who did you steal them from. :flip


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Evo said:


> Interpretive meaning really isn't your thing lately, is it?


I think I understand terms such as FOCAL POINT quite well.

Don't be mad because you get overly enthusiastic about a performance against Genk and have people actually read your drivel.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Considering you were one of the first to misunderstand that one (and probably the first to entirely miss my unneeded explanation), I'd say I'm a bit worried.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

the only bad decisions was the non penalty against lampard. drogba's tackle was awful, bosingwa was dumb, and the yellows were stupid and out of frustration. qpr had no idea what to do with the advantage.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

hey, bkb, i invented focal point, you gotta problem with that, its with me

johnTerryActingTough.gif

Honestly, we had two penalties denied. lampards and that time luiz was rugby tackled down.

as for drogba, he fucked up. luiz to a less degree. Bosingwa, meh, coulda gone either way


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Boswingwa's was a red. Had a hold of the shirt and tried to pull SWP back as the last man. Off he goes.



Evo said:


> Considering you were one of the first to misunderstand that one (and probably the first to entirely miss my unneeded explanation), I'd say I'm a bit worried.


Funny that it was everyone else understood the term EXCEPT you.

"It must mean something else in America". Right.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

redeadening, I invented the focal point, you big silly. You just backed me up and then started the joke that became a phenomenon.

EDIT: And BkB, you couldn't get a grip on the difference between "a" and "the." Let's not get to bigger words when you can't even get past those.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I might be glad i missed this focal point joke.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

How silly me of me, that's right, Chelsea have three focal points in their attack. Too bad two of them are dropkicks.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Luiz's penalty was rightly called, two big missed penalty calls for Lampard and Luiz, though. Drogba's red was just, but you can see in the replay that Bosingwa's arm was actually caught by the runner. Shirt pulling both ways and there's no way that's a red for anyone. I fully expect he'll get that overturned.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

other country premier league fans don't understand football as well as they think they do. but i'm not telling you anything you don't already know.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



DR JUPES said:


> other country premier league fans don't understand football as well as they think they do. but i'm not telling you anything you don't already know.












i understand numbers pretty well


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

do you understand *NINETEEN*?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Kiz said:


> i understand numbers pretty well


I don't, apparently. 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



DR JUPES said:


> do you understand *NINETEEN*?


19.

Flip it over.

61.

:hmm:


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

that's how long you'll have to wait to win the premier league...or longer...probably longer.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Always the same with Utd fans. Lose a game "Well we've won nineteen titlez!!11!!!"

Sad really.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



DR JUPES said:


> that's how long you'll have to wait to win the premier league...or longer...probably longer.


I doubt City will dominate it for that long.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

BULK is on a rape spree.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



DR JUPES said:


> do you understand *NINETEEN*?


19 cocks that you sucked last night?

19 drug tests rio has ran (slowly) from

19 racists evra has reported?

19 red cards for jonny evans?

19 hacks from danny welbeck?

19 misplaced backpasses from michael carrick?


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



For The Win said:


> Always the same with Utd fans. Lose a game "Well we've won nineteen titlez!!11!!!"
> 
> Sad really.


why b/c we look at the grand scheme of things? we'll be screaming 20 soon, but hey who cares about the premier league when you lose to City, b/c that's the cup final right?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

city and qpr are good but theyre no norwich


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



For The Win said:


> Always the same with Utd fans. Lose a game "Well we've won nineteen titlez!!11!!!"
> 
> Sad really.


You mean since may? not really always is it plus we've only lost one prem game since we captured the 19th title.

Also pretty sure jupes is the only one who has mentioned it. I could be wrong.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I know football. :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Mikey Damage said:


> I know football. :side:


One of few in here.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

My point still stands, you lot have lost 1 game, pipe the fuck down, you'll all give it but can't take it.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> You mean since may? not really always is it plus we've only lost one prem game since we captured the 19th title.
> 
> Also pretty sure jupes is the only one who has mentioned it. I could be wrong.


no one has mentioned it, i did in jest but yeah.

For the Win, the fuck you going on about?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

i know rosicky is not a football


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

[American] Yeah guys the real football just started! You know, the one where you use your hands! Tough guy stuff! REAL football! [/American]


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



For The Win said:


> My point still stands, you lot have lost 1 game, pipe the fuck down, you'll all give it but can't take it.


haha i've been taking it today, i can't remember been to serious on here today banter wise.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I'm a moron? Alright then, Mr. Touchy.

My point isn't aimed at your WWE_TNA, it's the majority of Utd fans


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



redeadening said:


> city and qpr are good but theyre no norwich


City need someone like Holt up front.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Mikey Damage said:


> I know football. :side:


Accept my loser leaves prem thread proposition for next week.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

"utd always mention 19 when they lose" is my new favourite quote btw.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



For The Win said:


> I'm a moron? Alright then, Mr. Touchy.
> 
> My point isn't aimed at your WWE_TNA, it's the majority of Utd fans


It's the majority of any fans, except barca since they have nout to moan about lucky gits.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I never see Arsenal fans mention the double or going unbeaten for a record 49 games when we lose? 

Admittedly if we did do that it would get tiresome


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

when have Arsenal won the treble?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> It's the majority of any fans, except barca since they have nout to moan about lucky gits.


That's because they haven't had to play on a cold, rainy night in Stoke yet.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



DR JUPES said:


> when have Arsenal won the treble?


Shit sorry, meant the double. No surprise we don't mention it then :$


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Fair point FTW but it has been a fair few years since gunners had that unbeaten run, we have just took over pool very recent obviously alot of united fans will mention it alot.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

you can go on about those accolades if you want, they just wouldn't be relevant. Utd just won their 19th title and looking for the 20th, we can mention it all we want b/c it's what defines us as CHAMPIONS. and we are the current champions and we'll still be the current champions next year. we had the worst defeat we've maybe ever had in the premier league (that didn't cost us the title) but we'll bounce back better than ever as we always do. it's five goals and three points lost at the end the day, actually not a big deal.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



DR JUPES said:


> you can go on about those accolades if you want, they just wouldn't be relevant. Utd just won their 19th title and looking for the 20th, we can mention it all we want b/c it's what defines us as CHAMPIONS. and we are the current champions and we'll still be the current champions next year. we had the worst defeat we've maybe ever had in the premier league (that didn't cost us the title) but we'll bounce back better than ever as we always do. it's five goals and three points lost at the end the day, actually not a big deal.


Big deal for many of us and very big deal for city.

I wish i shared the same confidence as you but i guess we are all different, it's a wake up call now hopefully we bounce back and start looking to solve the obvious problems in our team.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I wish I had some whiskey. Or Vodka. Heroin, anything...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

losing to your main title contenders and city rivals in your own backyard, far better opposition on the day, a defensive nightmare, sendings off and a lack of spirit from the majority of players. not a big deal.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

we always bounce back, why would you be confident of City when in the last few years all they do is fizzle out? they'll be competing for CL spot again whilst Chelski and Utd battle it out for the top. we have stamina and experience, plus we always bounce back and i'm sure we'll see the Utd team of the beginning of the season very soon.

yeah b/c Stringer we wont go on suicide watch and we'll turn it around like we always do. it's what we do best, we'll get over this before next match. so yeah, not a big deal, yet.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Silent Alarm said:


> I wish I had some whiskey. Or Vodka. Heroin, anything...


Drugs are bad MMMKKKKAYYYYY


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Silent Alarm said:


> I wish I had some whiskey. Or Vodka. Heroin, anything...


Mark Bosnich has done some lines of coke to deal with the loss. I'm sure he'd share if you asked nicely.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

fizzle out? what, after all those other times we've beaten united 6-1?

we have a team full of absolute superstars. deny it all you want, we will be up there.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Biggest defeat since the 50's.

My point is the response should basically be who the fuck cares, first home defeat in 18 months, rather than saying 'We're still champions' etc, as it stands this year though, the title is City's to lose.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Kiz said:


> fizzle out? what, after all those other times we've beaten united 6-1?


Can't disagree fergie got it horribly wrong and quite simply we don't have a silva or yaya.

Why has your comment changed hahaha.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

it's too early for City to be running off w/anything. 

That didn't make sense Kiz, i was clearly referring to your last couple of years where you start of strong and finish meh.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Congrats to City.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



DR JUPES said:


> when have Arsenal won the treble?


Emile Heskey has won the quintuple.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

City are an absolute different beast this year though. I had my doubts, but today affirmed to me that they are now the rightful favourites. They have a killer squad, great team spirit and they have creativity and goals oozing.

I think Chelsea, United and City will all be up there at the end of the season, but City are swaying me now.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Stringer said:


> City are an absolute different beast this year though. I had my doubts, but today affirmed to me that they are now the rightful favourites.
> 
> They have a killer squad, great team spirit and they have creativity and goals oozing.


yeah but they've not proven they can go on strong all season. what happened to the killer squad Chelsea had last year that for no reason just dipped in form? it happens and i'll go as far to say it'll happen again with City b/c they've not shown (obviously they can't yet) that they can go a full season playing this well.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

We need this man 










:side:


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Why does Ferguson keep playing Evra? How is Evra still at united? He is absolute shit these days.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Our team from now on should be

schmeichel
Stam Vidic 
Edwards Keane
Charlton Robson Giggs
Best Cantona Ronaldo

ALL OUT ATTACK


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I'm sure I've seen the ref from the QPR 1-0 Chelsea game somewhere before.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Anderson partying two days prior to this match. I could see the lag.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



DR JUPES said:


> yeah but they've not proven they can go on strong all season. what happened to the killer squad Chelsea had last year that for no reason just dipped in form? it happens and i'll go as far to say it'll happen again with City b/c they've not shown (obviously they can't yet) that they can go a full season playing this well.


Kinda agree with this. Man U's just that team where they are just consistent all year round and even when they have a bad day they can come out the following week and win. City however is questionable. Its easy to make assumptions in october but the table doesn't even take any REAL shape until New Years. 

Case in point Arsenal last year. Dominate and ahead to begin with then slipped to fourth. For all we know City could turn out like that too.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Oh, and also, Man City are winning the league. Said it before the season started. (Y)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Nas said:


> Oh, and also, Man City are winning the league. Said it before the season started. (Y)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

"When the spoon is hot and the needle's sharp"

Perfect lyric for silent.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

terry as usual being a cunt?? you judge


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



united_07 said:


> terry as usual being a cunt?? you judge


I thought he said that when i was watching it live but didn't want to say anything because the thread was already in the shitter. Who knows with that accent and the way he speaks could be anything. Could be talking to the ref and saying something like blind maybe

Not the first with JT and won't be the last. Remember the ledley king incident???


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

So fucking negative away from home 

Salif Diao fuck off. Arsenal fans are an embarrassment.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



united_07 said:


> terry as usual being a cunt?? you judge


Nah, not for me. Definitely says ''fucking ....'' something at the end, maybe knobhead but you can't really read the rest of it. He might say ''cunt'' too but with a ''Landan'' accent that will look like ''cant''.

Expert lip-reader :side:.


----------



## D17

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Well I suppse everybody's Facebook (or Twitter, can't say seeing as I don't have/use it) blew up with 1-6 related statuses.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



tomkim4 said:


> So fucking negative away from home
> 
> Salif Diao fuck off. Arsenal fans are an embarrassment.


Fuck off your fans still singing about breaking Ramsey's leg is embarrassing.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Why did Evans start? Why did Welbeck start over Hernandez? Why didn't Fergie buy a midfielder with some creativity?

Epic game. Silva is magic, but we all knew this already.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



united_07 said:


> terry as usual being a cunt?? you judge


There is no way he called him a black cunt. Look just before, he is stood next to Cole. I highly, highly doubt he'd say it next to his own black teammate. Who happens to be a cunt.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Yeah I'm still blown away by how good Silva is this season, he was pulling all the strings today (like he does most days). Just such a natural footballer with speed and agility, the entire United defence was on him at one point trying to get the ball off of him. Not to mention his passing is sublime. 

*hope we sign him someday* 

On the opposite side...Anderson was absolutely DREADFUL. At least Evans left early to put an end to his terrible display.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Kiz said:


> we have a team full of absolute superstars.


GARRY BARRY


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Terry has released a statement



> "I'm disappointed that people have leapt to the wrong conclusions about the context of what I was seen to be saying to Anton Ferdinand.
> 
> "I thought Anton was accusing me of using a racist slur against him. I responded aggressively, saying that I never used that term.
> 
> "I would never say such a thing, and I'm saddened that people would think so.
> 
> "I have known Anton for a long time and spoke to him about it after the game and there was no problem between us.
> 
> "I congratulated him on their win. He has not accused me of any wrongful remark.
> 
> "It was clear it was all a misunderstanding at the time.
> 
> "After the result today, I am saddened to be dealing with these wrongful allegations.
> 
> "I am the proud captain of one of the most internationally diverse teams in the Premier League and I absolutely believe that there is no place for racism in sport and indeed in any walk of life."


so after someone acuses you of a racist remark, you say the remark back to them :lmao


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Just saw Drogba's red card, filthy cunt.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



united_07 said:


> Terry has released a statement
> 
> 
> 
> so after someone acuses you of a racist remark, you say the remark back to them :lmao


Sly sly terry and they actually showed it during the highlights on motd, i thought they would skip past that bit.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Seb said:


> Just saw Drogba's red card, filthy cunt.


yeah, dem double legged slides are worse than genocide man

dumbass move, but dont really see the big deal about them asides from the rules. Ive seen WAAAAAY worse things that are legal


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Would Terry really shout a racist remark? Not only is it incredibly obvious, stupid and cuntish but he has a load of black team-mates. Doubt it's true really.
Yeah, Drogba's tackle was savage. Could've done serious damage.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Bryan Ruiz goal was fucking class.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

ahhhhhhh dat chelski team, bunch of f.aggots.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Fifa goal from ruiz


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

All I can say is thank God Torres is back. A month ago, that would deserve a 'LOL' to follow it. Drogba just doesn't give a shit anymore.

David Luiz may just have to gtfo.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

van der vaart is a better player than david silva


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Rush said:


> ahhhhhhh dat chelski team, bunch of f.aggots.


screw u man, tory black > lolerpool

and as for luiz, he's brilliant. but fucking dumb defender. Everytime I see him make a run, make a pass, or take a shot, I think "jesus, what a great footballer" and then, I see him make a retarded tackle

I have no goddamn idea why he plays defense, centreback no less. It makes ZERO sense. He plays like a striker! Atleast stick him as a RB to minimise damage!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

brilliant pass from ramsey for arsenal's first


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Joel said:


> All I can say is thank God Torres is back. A month ago, that would deserve a 'LOL' to follow it. Drogba just doesn't give a shit anymore.
> 
> David Luiz may just have to gtfo.


You guys might as well stick Luiz in Midfield or on the wing. Dude just seems like a much better attacker than defender.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Total shots conceded in PL this season: Man Utd 168, Bolton 165, Norwich 155, Swansea 152, Wigan 151, Wolves 147.

That's FAR too many to be giving away. Ridiculous.


Yeah, Ramsey played really well first half. In fact, all of our players played well. Gervinho MOTM, 100% pass accuracy, just insane. Koscielny had another great game too.

I agree with Luiz being played more in front, thing is, I don't think he has the bite or build to play DMF, and isn't overall creative enough to play AMF, so where would he play to cause damage?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



redeadening said:


> yeah, dem double legged slides are worse than genocide man
> 
> dumbass move, but dont really see the big deal about them asides from the rules. Ive seen WAAAAAY worse things that are legal


Those are the sort of challenges that break bones. I'd like to see you withstand two studs flying into your legs from someone as powerful as Drogba and come and dismiss it so easily. Are you trying to claim it wasn't cynical, or a red?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Chain Gang solider said:


> You guys might as well stick Luiz in Midfield or on the wing. Dude just seems like a much better attacker than defender.


Exactly! Some of our best runs in the entire game were by him. That run up to the double kick and then the following double kick were insane. His pace is out of control, he ran up and down that pitch so many times im impressed he didnt keel over and have a heart attack.

Hes a hell of a football player, but asides from his headers, it makes zero sense why he's played as a defender. 

I dont see why its that absurd to move him up to midfielder or winger, he's young, fast, and a born attacker. Perfect for AVB. Even as a right back. But as a centre back? He's just too damn reckless.




Seb said:


> Those are the sort of challenges that break bones. I'd like to see you withstand two studs flying into your legs from someone as powerful as Drogba and come and dismiss it so easily. Are you trying to claim it wasn't cynical, or a red?


I know the rules. Double legged slide = instant out. Im not saying it wasnt a red. It was stupid, and a guarenteed red. 

What im saying is, a one legged tackle as a pretty good chance of crippling you too if its hard enough and aimed at the right place


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Okay then? Not sure what that has to do with what I posted (I don't disagree with you btw) and what made you think I was comparing Drogba to a mass murderer.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Yeah me neither. Guess Im just having a rough day. Maybe its because its getting cold out, I dont know.

so how u doing?


----------



## Zen

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Wow what the fuck went on with Chelsea's game, 9 bookings was it?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

2 reds, 7 yellows and a barrage of racist insults from John Terry. Fucking Chelsea thugs.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Drogba's tackle was stupid, and a definite red, but I wouldn't call it "savage." I mean, just watch the thing. That was a goofy-ass tackle. Looked more like a botch than anything with actual intent.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

It was pretty much Identical to Torres's one a few weeks back which is strange. You'd think with what happened to him Drogba wouldn't go and do the exact same thing.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Yeah I just saw DIDIER'S tackle. 

For a guy as experienced as DIDIER, it was awful. 

In other news, Samir Nasri is a wizard. Leaves Arsenal right before they get destroyed by United. Was close to joining United but then went to City for more of dat cash money. City destroys United and now he is apart of the best team in PL by far at the moment making madddd millions. 

Ball so hard.


----------



## God™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Ivanovic was awesome for Chelsea last night. Showed in the second half that he offers so much more than Bosingwa at RB. Fuck I hate Bosingwa; offers nothing in offense. Every time he puts in a cross he puts it straight to the opposition, can't get around a defender, can't pass... 

It's not like he can defend either. What a fucking tard.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



EGame said:


> Yeah I just saw DIDIER'S tackle.
> 
> For a guy as experienced as DIDIER, it was awful.
> 
> In other news, Samir Nasri is a wizard. Leaves Arsenal right before they get destroyed by United. Was close to joining United but then went to City for more of dat cash money. City destroys United and now he is apart of the best team in PL by far at the moment making madddd millions.
> 
> Ball so hard.












DAT SWAG


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



united_07 said:


> terry as usual being a cunt?? you judge


ENGLAND'S LION



Chain Gang solider said:


> It was pretty much Identical to Torres's one a few weeks back which is strange. You'd think with what happened to him Drogba wouldn't go and do the exact same thing.


Torres got more elevation. 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

drogba doesnt even compare to kevin legbreaker muscat


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

respect to Mancini

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/15422655.stm



> Roberto Mancini insisted Manchester City had not overtaken Manchester United as the Premier League's major power - despite thrashing the champions 6-1 at Old Trafford on Sunday.
> 
> City extended their lead at the top of the table to five points as United set some unhappy statistics and left boss Sir Alex Ferguson confessing to being "shattered" by the scale of the defeat.
> 
> The margin of defeat was United's worst at home since 1955 and the first time they had conceded six at Old Trafford since 1930 as City ran riot, with Mario Balotelli and Edin Dzeko scoring twice and Sergio Aguero and David Silva completing the rout.
> 
> But Mancini said: "United are still one yard above us and we can only change this if we win the title. After that it might be different but until then United are better than us."
> 
> He added: "I still have big respect for United and for their squad. There are still four or five teams who can win the title and the season is long."


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Fucking hell, 30+ pages to catch up on fuck that.... 1-6 maybe but not 30.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

City have no chance of winning the league this season.

They'll fizzle out.

They'll get cocky like we did and hit a bad patch.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Cliffy Byro said:


> City have no chance of winning the league this season.
> 
> They'll fizzle out.
> 
> They'll get cocky like *we* did and hit a bad patch.


Location: Birmingham, U.K

:hmm:

___________

Man City fans have not seen a win like this since they were Chelsea fans. 

Rape's a funny thing. Anyone who has been raped will probably hate themselves, hate life, simply feel like there is no hope anymore, and possibly never wish the trauma on anybody else. But when the rapists themselves get raped by somebody else, the people who have been raped no longer feel so bad. In fact they feel great. It's fucking hilarious. Just ask any Arsenal fan. 

The definition of mixed emotions:

When your childhood team are beaten 6-1 by your biggest rivals at your own ground, but you have Silva, Dzeko, Kompany and Aguero in your fantasy team. 

The Manchester City players have said they can't put their joy into words.

I'm sure their translators will help. 

8*D


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Respect to Mancini, he speaks the truth. Had Evans not had his brain explosion, the match would've been much different. Also, I'm still bemused as to why Vidic didn't play, don't think he was injured? Even when we went down to 10 men, we played alright for about 10-15 mins and could've gotten a goal, Young especially had a great double chance and I was sure he would put it away. Ahwell, credit to City they pushed us and we couldn't deal with it and got overrun.

And the Mancini song was hilarious, Old Trafford was dead silent and then all of a sudden "MANCINI, WOOOAAHHH" :lmao.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



> Chicharito signs new deal
> 
> Javier Hernandez has signed a new five-year deal which will see the striker stay at Old Trafford until the end of the 2015/16 season.
> 
> Chicharito, 23, signed for United from his hometown club of Chivas de Guadalajara in Mexico in July 2010 and made an immediate impact, scoring on his debut in the Community Shield against Chelsea. He has gone on to make 55 appearances for United and score 23 goals.
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson told ManUtd.com he is delighted by the news, saying: “The last player I remember making an impact as big and as quickly as Javier is Ole Gunnar Solskjaer and he reminds me of Ole a lot.
> 
> "His talent for creating space in the box and his finishing ability mark him out as a natural goalscorer. Off the pitch, he is a pleasure to manage. He works very hard and is a popular member of the squad.”
> 
> The man himself said he was thrilled to have committed himself to the club for a further five years.
> 
> “Playing for Manchester United has been a dream come true for me," insisted Hernandez. "I never expected my first year to go so well and I’m delighted to commit my future to United.
> 
> "To win a title and appear in a Champions League final was fantastic. I’m looking forward to helping my teammates as we bid to win more trophies for this great club


official confirmation of hernandez's contract


----------



## superscfcWWE

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Balotelli is god.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Cliffy Byro said:


> *City have no chance of winning the league this season.*
> 
> They'll fizzle out.
> 
> They'll get cocky like we did and hit a bad patch.


Yes they do.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*


----------



## Suley

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Silva is the best player in the world. Also, Clichy had a brilliant match yesterday didn't get enough credit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Suley said:


> Silva is the best player in the world. Also, Clichy had a brilliant match yesterday didn't get enough credit.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Suley said:


> *Silva is the best player in the world*. Also, Clichy had a brilliant match yesterday didn't get enough credit.


:lmao :lmao, best player in the league perhaps, but not in the world


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Shola Ameobi will be out of action for at least a month after suffering a hamstring injury against Wigan at the weekend, Alan Pardew has revealed.
He felt it just a few minutes after coming on as a 68th minute substitute, but played on and helped the Magpies gain a vital win.
But it has come at a cost as he will now be sidelined for the next few games, and Pardew believes the experienced striker's presence will be missed in the weeks ahead.

"Unfortunately we lost Shola on Saturday so he's going to be out now for, we think, four to six weeks," Pardew said.
"That's a blow to us. He pulled a hamstring after about three minutes of coming on, and still played on which just goes to show you what sort of a character he is.
"He's to going be a loss to us and I think our fans will see that now, how important he is when he's not there."

Injured but still plays on, what a hero 

Our road to Wembley goes through the chicken fuckers on wednesday, hoping we don't slip up.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Stringer said:


> Total shots conceded in PL this season: Man Utd 168, Bolton 165, Norwich 155, Swansea 152, Wigan 151, Wolves 147.
> 
> That's FAR too many to be giving away. Ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Yeah, Ramsey played really well first half. In fact, all of our players played well. Gervinho MOTM, 100% pass accuracy, just insane. Koscielny had another great game too.
> 
> I agree with Luiz being played more in front, thing is, I don't think he has the bite or build to play DMF, and isn't overall creative enough to play AMF, so where would he play to cause damage?


Stick him on wing he can't cross but thats never stopped Walcott or Downing. Chelsea fans couldnt possibly hate him more than they hate kalou


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

silva is a top 5 player in the world on current form


----------



## Suley

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


>





united_07 said:


> :lmao :lmao, best player in the league perhaps, but not in the world


Okay, maybe I exaggerated but still he's one of the best in the world.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

David Silva + another 40 goals = Lionel Messi


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Not going to bother reading the past god knows how many pages, mainly as I don't want to end up in tears. Yesterday was terrible and I'm not even going to say that Evans' red cost us as reckon we'd have lost either way. We started well but got overpowered towards the end of the first half. I can't name a positive from the game other than Rooney would probably make a decent midfielder.

Balotelli is also probably the greatest troll ever, his celebration caused everyone to go mental where I watched it with a few people throwing beers at the screen. It was hilarious looking back.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

The best 3 players in the world are Messi, Ronaldo and Iniesta, and all 3 are unsurprisingly in absolutely superb form atm. Messi already has 16 goals and 10 assists from 14 games this season.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Vader13 said:


> Not going to bother reading the past god knows how many pages, mainly as I don't want to end up in tears. Yesterday was terrible and *I'm not even going to say that Evans' red cost us as reckon we'd have lost either way.* We started well but got overpowered towards the end of the first half. I can't name a positive from the game other than Rooney would probably make a decent midfielder.
> 
> Balotelli is also probably the greatest troll ever, his celebration caused everyone to go mental where I watched it with a few people throwing beers at the screen. It was hilarious looking back.


The red card was your own fault so it doesn't matter even if you think you would have won if it didn't happen. That would be like saying man utd would have won if the shot by Balotelli for his first goal had gone wide.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Seb said:


> The best 3 players in the world are Messi, Ronaldo and Iniesta, and all 3 are unsurprisingly in absolutely superb form atm. Messi already has 16 goals and 10 assists from 14 games this season.



Agreed well kind of i'm one who prefers Xavi to iniesta but really you could put either of them after messi and ronaldo.

Speaking of messi and ronaldo what are the goals stats now between them two, something outrages i guess.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Vader13 said:


> Not going to bother reading the past god knows how many pages, mainly as I don't want to end up in tears. Yesterday was terrible and I'm not even going to say that Evans' red cost us as reckon we'd have lost either way. We started well but got overpowered towards the end of the first half. I can't name a positive from the game other than Rooney would probably make a decent midfielder.
> 
> Balotelli is also probably the greatest troll ever, his celebration caused everyone to go mental where I watched it with a few people throwing beers at the screen. It was hilarious looking back.


The defence was awful and the lack of shielding from midfield didn't help. we need a creative midfielder and a defensive minded player or fletch just needs to start doing that breaking up play and box to box job he use to do. Someone like Banega, lass diarra, javi martinez would be nice but all unlikely.

Rio, Evra and Evans all need a kick up the fucking ass.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



steamed hams said:


> The red card was your own fault so it doesn't matter even if you think you would have won if it didn't happen. That would be like saying man utd would have won if the shot by Balotelli for his first goal had gone wide.


Don't understand your problem with me but clearly you don't understand anything. I'm sure a lot of people have said that the red card changed the game - I'm saying that it wouldn't have changed the result (wouldn't have lost 6-1 though).

P.S. Learn how to pic rep properly.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

the 07/08 loss hurt more than yesterday, being at a beer festival with unlimited tokens for 9% cider helped ease the disappointment though. Thought we had moments up front and thought Welbeck was fine, had some moments of skill and control (that chest control off a long boot before spinning round and running with the ball was class) and did as good as he could on the left wing which isn't his natural position. Hernandez should have started though IMO, his ability to score and make incisive runs always gives us opportunities going forward and could have proved vital yesterday against a well organised City side.

Red card reaffirmed the liability of Evans, and from there on out we never looked like having a prayer of salvaging something bar a brief 5 minute spell where Young had that rebound chance. This isn't to say we would have gotten anything even with 11 men as after the goal our initial good play slowly dropped and we looked unsure as to how to get back into the game, but the red card left us exposed at the back and City demonstrated that with ease throughout the second half, can't deny the second goal and final Silva pass to Dzekzo weren't brilliant.

Midfield is just too dodgy atm for us, we've got good strikers and wingers, a solid-great defence depending on the combination and a very good and reliable keeper in De Gea, but CM is just a massive worry. Fletcher's goal was well taken but he just doesn't have the ball skills and passing ability to dominate these games, he's good in the terrier role in harassing the opposition but seeing his ball control and final pass in key areas yesterday compared to that of Silva demonstrated why a creative CM is a must, Anderson isn't working as this Iniesta/Xavi defence splitting pass wizard and doesn't have the stamina or at times attitude to make up for his often lazy and wayward passing.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Poor De Gea, left stranded yesterday with Tweedledum and Tweedledee in front of him. Tweedledum got sent off and Tweedledee just gave up, which I thought was fucking pathetic.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Segunda Caida said:


> the 07/08 loss hurt more than yesterday, being at a beer festival with unlimited tokens for 9% cider helped ease the disappointment though. Thought we had moments up front and thought Welbeck was fine, had some moments of skill and control (that chest control off a long boot before spinning round and running with the ball was class) and did as good as he could on the left wing which isn't his natural position. Hernandez should have started though IMO, his ability to score and make incisive runs always gives us opportunities going forward and could have proved vital yesterday against a well organised City side.
> 
> Red card reaffirmed the liability of Evans, and from there on out we never looked like having a prayer of salvaging something bar a brief 5 minute spell where Young had that rebound chance. This isn't to say we would have gotten anything even with 11 men as after the goal our initial good play slowly dropped and we looked unsure as to how to get back into the game, but the red card left us exposed at the back and City demonstrated that with ease throughout the second half, can't deny the second goal and final Silva pass to Dzekzo weren't brilliant.
> 
> Midfield is just too dodgy atm for us, we've got good strikers and wingers, a solid-great defence depending on the combination and a very good and reliable keeper in De Gea, but CM is just a massive worry. Fletcher's goal was well taken but he just doesn't have the ball skills and passing ability to dominate these games, he's good in the terrier role in harassing the opposition but seeing his ball control and final pass in key areas yesterday compared to that of Silva demonstrated why a creative CM is a must, Anderson isn't working as this Iniesta/Xavi defence splitting pass wizard and doesn't have the stamina or at times attitude to make up for his often lazy and wayward passing.



Spot on with pretty much everything.

Even though i was sad and just downright embarrassed yesterday now i think of it i was much more angry and stressed out when we were beat by chelsea in 2009/2010 season both times and the 4-1 defeat vs pool at old trafford in 2009, maybe i expected it yesterday and the fact we had got away with it defensively on so many occasions this season. Kind of a huge wake up call just a shame it was city that give us it.


As for the midfield in general i think time is running out for a few of them, fergie has been patient enough with certain players. But first things first is sort the defence please vidic and smalling at cb vs everton with jones rb.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I'm growing weary of Anderson now. He has talent but he is so fucking inconsistent. He can string together 2 or 3 games where he is quality but that is too often followed by a month and a half of averageness and poor form. He joined in 2007, it's 2011 now, he really should have stepped it up by now. Look at Nani, the penny dropped with him around 12-18 months ago and now he performs well consistently. He has his dodgy games but he is one of the best wingers in the league now.

I wish Anderson would follow Nani's lead. I don't think he will though.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

respect that Mancini isn't an idiot, one match changes nothing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

changes our lead


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Could have had Sneijder, guys...


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

The MLS is calling out for Rio it has to be said. It wont be long till hes gone there. Hes not a top defender any more.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

think people are being too harsh on rio.

he had to be partnered with a mong in evans, then didnt have a partner until much later on. him and vidic will be formidable.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



CyberWaste said:


> The MLS is calling out for Rio it has to be said. It wont be long till hes gone there. *Hes not a top defender any more.*












Once he gets a run of games without an injury again, his quality will shine through. Usually pace is the biggest killer with defenders but Rio has always been quick so hopefully he'll have slightly longer.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Joel said:


> Could have had Sneijder, guys...


Still confuses me that situation was it inter, sneijder been greedy or fergie/gill not wanting to pay the big money/wage


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

He didn't want to join United because they're shit. :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



BkB Hulk said:


> He didn't want to join United because they're shit. :side:


It was the weather. :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

saw this floating around and figured I'd share:

Tottenham Hotspurs 4-1 Manchester United 1995/96 (won the league)
Southampton 6-3 Manchester United 1996/97 (won the league)
Newcastle United 5-0 Manchester United 1996/97 (won the league)
Chelsea 5-0 Manchester United 1999/00 (won the league)
Manchester United 1-4 Liverpool 2008/09 (won the league)
... Manchester United 1-6 Manchester City 2011/12 (we will win the league)!!
MUFC always come alive when it matters


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Yeah Rio was top class a few months ago, you can't possible say he lost it all now. 

I don't usually question Fergie, but not playing Vidic was a fatal mistake.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Segunda Caida said:


> saw this floating around and figured I'd share:
> 
> Tottenham Hotspurs 4-1 Manchester United 1995/96 (won the league)
> Southampton 6-3 Manchester United 1996/97 (won the league)
> Newcastle United 5-0 Manchester United 1996/97 (won the league)
> Chelsea 5-0 Manchester United 1999/00 (won the league)
> Manchester United 1-4 Liverpool 2008/09 (won the league)
> ... Manchester United 1-6 Manchester City 2011/12 (we will win the league)!!
> MUFC always come alive when it matters


Bad move humiliating us like that, City. You've played right into our hands :side:.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Funniest thing is the Man utd fans saying how losing 6-1 is the same as losing 1-0. Im sure you all felt that way when you spanked us 8-2 as well.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

who was saying its the same as losing 1-0??

anyway hopefully pogba starts tomorrow and has a good game, and starts appearing in the first team more. Would like to see morrison play some part, but i cant see fergie playing him. Fergie has already said that Vidic is playing against Aldershot, i just cant see why he didnt play yesterday.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Fergie fears the striking threat of Aldershot over Aguero and Balotelli, of course!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Don't usually question ferige but why not vidic/rio vs city and evans/jones vs aldershot


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Segunda Caida said:


> saw this floating around and figured I'd share:
> 
> Tottenham Hotspurs 4-1 Manchester United 1995/96 (won the league)
> Southampton 6-3 Manchester United 1996/97 (won the league)
> Newcastle United 5-0 Manchester United 1996/97 (won the league)
> Chelsea 5-0 Manchester United 1999/00 (won the league)
> Manchester United 1-4 Liverpool 2008/09 (won the league)
> ... Manchester United 1-6 Manchester City 2011/12 (we will win the league)!!
> MUFC always come alive when it matters


None of those games were against title rivals, except the Newcastle game, and the Liverpool game - but we all knew United would win that year anyway. The City game was of more importance because it's the statement City needed to make, to themselves at least, after decades of being Man Utd's bitch. Plus, more importantly, it put them 5 points clear. Going to White Hart Lane and Old Trafford, both grounds of teams who made the last 8 of the Champions League last season, and scoring 11 goals, is not to be sniffed at.

I saw someone say Rio gave up yesterday, and well, you're right, he pretty much did. Especially for Dzeko's first goal. He had a cack game. But he's still a top defender though. Evans though, man he's terrible. Selling Pique and keeping Evans when they were both coming through the ranks, what a colossal mistake by Fergie.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

when does cleverley come back


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Kiz said:


> when does cleverley come back


Probably be on the bench vs everton and start in the CL game next week.

Maybe he will be risked vs aldershot.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Seb said:


> I saw someone say Rio gave up yesterday, and well, you're right, he pretty much did. Especially for Dzeko's first goal. He had a cack game. But he's still a top defender though. Evans though, man he's terrible. Selling Pique and keeping Evans when they were both coming through the ranks, what a colossal mistake by Fergie.


i'd hardly say it was a mistake by fergie, pique wanted to move back home to his boyhood club, it would have been very difficult to keep him




Kiz said:


> when does cleverley come back


he is back in training so could be in contention for the weekend game


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

amazing reaction from the press and fans, its only october and they already believe city have won the league.

Top two at the end of the season will be united then chelsea.


funny thing is i actually felt worse after both barca games than i did after the city game.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



united_07 said:


> i'd hardly say it was a mistake by fergie, pique wanted to move back home to his boyhood club, it would have been very difficult to keep him


It was obvious Fergie rated Evans over Pique, and Pique even said he felt Fergie didn't trust him.



> Here, on a cold and dismal November afternoon, he was making only his second start of the season. A little over ten minutes had been played in what started a cagey affair, and an out-of-sorts United had just conceded a free-kick. Bolton’s Ivan Campo had prepared to deliver. His cross, perfectly flighted into the penalty area, had to be dealt with. It wasn’t.
> 
> “I misjudged a header and Nicolas Anelka scored for them, and we lost 1-0,” Piqué recalls. “I looked back at that day when Ferguson lost some confidence in me. He didn’t say so, but I sort of felt then I would be moving on.” It was this simple mistiming of a header that had ultimately lost the game for the beleaguered Red Devils, and appeared to signal the end for the Spaniard.
> 
> “From that day, everything changed,” writes Piqué in his autobiography El Viaje de Ida Y Vuelta (literally, ‘A back and forth trip’). “Sir Alex stopped trusting me. He has always denied that point, but it is one of those feelings one has and I know it is true (translation from Guillem Balague).” Perhaps, you can dismiss this story (it is a translation, after all). The words ‘always denied that point’ is a revelation that will surprise a few; and so we can never tell for certain how true his claims are. However, many agreed – even before Piqué released this autobiography – that the Bolton game spelt the end of his four-year tenure at the club.


It wasn't like Fabregas leaving a falling Arsenal side and going back to Barca as one of the best players in the world, Pique was coming through the ranks when Fergie sold him, and Man Utd had just won the Champions League. He could have easily refused to sell him or possibly convinced Pique to stay if he wanted him too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I think we could have kept hold of pique for a good few years.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

:lmao I'm reading on twitter that Ballotelli is going round manchester high-fiving city fans.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Seb said:


> None of those games were against title rivals, except the Newcastle game, and the Liverpool game - but we all knew United would win that year anyway. The City game was of more importance because it's the statement City needed to make, to themselves at least, after decades of being Man Utd's bitch. Plus, more importantly, it put them 5 points clear. Going to White Hart Lane and Old Trafford, both grounds of teams who made the last 8 of the Champions League last season, and scoring 11 goals, is not to be sniffed at.
> 
> I saw someone say Rio gave up yesterday, and well, you're right, he pretty much did. Especially for Dzeko's first goal. He had a cack game. But he's still a top defender though. Evans though, man he's terrible. Selling Pique and keeping Evans when they were both coming through the ranks, what a colossal mistake by Fergie.


You miss the nature of the post, its just a simple way of me finding a positive from yesterday's debacle. I really wasn't thinking of the position in the table and the magnitude of each thumping.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I understand, i'm just pointing out that yesterdays result was more significant than any of those others.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> I think we could have kept hold of pique for a good few years.


he wanted to leave for sure and he shines in a very good side. been many reports that said he wanted to move back to Spain back in the day. Evans has been a good organiser and sweeper like player when Ferdinand and Vidic have been away, he's been a lot better than people credit him for, his first real mistake of the season was against City though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

just seen this on ravel morrison's twitter



Morrison's Twitter said:


> Excited about tomorrow


so could indicate he will play some part against Aldershot


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



DR JUPES said:


> he wanted to leave for sure and he shines in a very good side. been many reports that said he wanted to move back to Spain back in the day. Evans has been a good organiser and sweeper like player when Ferdinand and Vidic have been away, he's been a lot better than people credit him for, his first real mistake of the season was against City though.


Evans was apart of the clean sheet run with vidic in 08/09 they played alot of games together that season, i get the feeling him and rio are a poor cb partnership.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> Evans was apart of the clean sheet run with vidic, i get the feeling him and rio are a poor cb partnership.


i can think of times last season and the season before where Evans would play a lot better with Ferdinand in his ear, he would close down more and just generally play better. i guess the time has come where he doesn't need that and he's developed into a more sweeper like role, but i'm usually happy w/his performance, he does the quieter stuff whilst guys like Jones do the all action closing down and so on.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Evans and rio getting most of the stick here while even though i love him evra isn't getting much he has been awful defensively for a long time now.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Its scary looking at where rossi & pique are now.

they were bench warmers for us, and now look at them.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

well there are mistakes creeping into Rio's game and they're becoming more and more obvious, he needs to tighten up some ends that are becoming loose or he's going to lose his place in the team to Vidic, Jones, Smalling and yes Evans.

edit: @Cliffy i don't think Pique would have reached his potential at Utd, whilst he shines in a very good side that is Barcelona he's also happier playing in Spain and he suits La Liga better. he wouldn't of got the same chances at Utd but ultimately i think it was a decision they both reached to let him go.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Its scary looking at where rossi & pique are now.
> 
> they were bench warmers for us, and now look at them.


judging by your ignorant other posts, shouldnt you just bury your head in the sand and say they're nobodies and are crap?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Should never have sold both brown and o'shea we are short on numbers in defence and a fair few pick up alot of injuries.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Evra has been fucking terrible this season, bar about one game. I wish that was an exaggeration.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

probably best to let Brown go but O'Shea should have stayed b/c of the options he gives us on the left. they're both injury prone anyway, we brought in guys like Smalling and Jones to cover them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Vader13 said:


> Evra has been fucking terrible this season, bar about one game. I wish that was an exaggeration.


He really has forgotten how to defend and the basics great going forward but damn what happened to that great left back.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Kiz said:


> judging by your ignorant other posts, shouldnt you just bury your head in the sand and say they're nobodies and are crap?


nah i give credit where credits due.

Both rossi and pique are quality.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Another thing, Evra should not be captain when we're missing Vidic.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Its scary looking at where rossi & pique are now.
> 
> they were bench warmers for us, and now look at them.


Thats what happens when Kids get given time to develop out of the spotlight of the English media.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



united_07 said:


> who was saying its the same as losing 1-0??


things do exist outside of this forum. Sky Sports News is full of man utd reaction with fans claiming it.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Silent Alarm said:


> Another thing, Evra should not be captain when we're missing Vidic.


Me and a mate were saying this yesterday. Should have been Rio really, or hell even Fletcher.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I want Rooney as captain, I miss the days of an apeshit leader.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

The thing is though, Keane was apeshit, and a leader, whereas Rooney is just apeshit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Keane would have tore every single united player a new one if he was still playing.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



EGame said:


> In other news, Samir Nasri is a wizard. Leaves Arsenal right before they get destroyed by United. Was close to joining United but then went to City for more of dat cash money. City destroys United and now he is apart of the best team in PL by far at the moment making madddd millions.


He should of joined United. Would have made them much better, suits them perfectly and can play in 3 positions vitally important. He isn't nearly as important at City, and isn't a starter.




DR JUPES said:


> well there are mistakes creeping into Rio's game and they're becoming more and more obvious, he needs to tighten up some ends that are becoming loose or he's going to lose his place in the team to Vidic, Jones, Smalling and yes Evans.
> 
> edit: @Cliffy i don't think Pique would have reached his potential at Utd, whilst he shines in a very good side that is Barcelona *he's also happier playing in Spain and he suits La Liga better.* he wouldn't of got the same chances at Utd but ultimately i think it was a decision they both reached to let him go.


That 100%. La Liga's defensive side is different to the EPL, and he is much more suited to that style of play.


And for Arsenal, apparently Vermalen is in the side to face Bolton, which means he will probably start against Chelsea. Big boost.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



JakeC_91 said:


> :lmao I'm reading on twitter that Ballotelli is going round manchester high-fiving city fans.


I really hope that was true. 

Verma back for Arsenal is pretty damn good news. Especially with Chelsea coming up and Torres back from his ban and getting back to full form. Not sure If Kos Or Mertesacker could have dealt with him by themselves.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Almunia is doing alright in this game vs Brighton. :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Is he still with Arsenal?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Silent Alarm said:


> Is he still with Arsenal?


Yeah i think they just loaned him to hammers.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Stringer said:


> That 100%. La Liga's defensive side is different to the EPL, and he is much more suited to that style of play.


I hope you're not implying that Pique would be any less of a player in the EPL than he is at Barcelona.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I think he just means he'd be challenged more than he is in La Liga, which he would be, especially physically. I don't think he was questioning his ability as he's shone how good he is in the big games both for Barca in the Champions League and at the World Cup with Spain.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Bet on Liverpool, Spurs, West Ham, Cardiff and Huddersfield at the weekend.

Seriously, fuck you, Liverpool :no:.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Why is it that whenever you bet on us SA we fuck up 

:hmm:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

La Liga is a league with a lot of creative attacking players and most teams keep the ball a lot better than EPL teams. That's why there's a lot of high scoring games all the way down the league. In fact, if anything, it's harder to shine as a defender in La Liga, but Pique certainly does. Also, he's not a small bloke, there are not many players who are going to be able to physically impose themselves on him, regardless of what league we're talking about.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

we're saying it's a different league which it is. it's why some players do better there and others do worse there than they do in the EPL.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Pique would be boss anywhere, different leagues is an irrelevant argument, so i'm not sure why i'm having it.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

no one's saying he's not, i'm saying he's become a the player that he is b/c he moved to la liga and he's also naturally better suited for la liga (b/c he's Spanish).


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Fair 'nuff.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Why is it that whenever you bet on us SA we fuck up
> 
> :hmm:


Because you're shit and can't be relied upon but dammit, I've given you the benefit of the doubt for too long now!. No more ''Hmm, Liverpool should get a result there...'', no more!

Who ye playin' next week? :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Silent Alarm said:


> Because you're shit and can't be relied upon but dammit, I've given you the benefit of the doubt for too long now!. No more ''Hmm, Liverpool should get a result there...'', no more!
> 
> Who ye playin' next week? :side:


haha i put them on aswell this week and they play Woy's team.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

http://sports.yahoo.com/soccer/blog...the-face-of-a-firework-safety-?urn=sow-wp6028

He's on such a roll.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I wish the BBC would hurry up and get MOTD 2 up on iplayer.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



EGame said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/soccer/blog...the-face-of-a-firework-safety-?urn=sow-wp6028
> 
> He's on such a roll.


Great that he's managed to do some good out of such a bizarre incident.

Every time I read an article on Balotelli I see more of his crazy shenanigans, for example I had no idea he took a bullied truant into a school and made him square up to the bullies, broke his hand in the City's directors box, posed with a Milan shirt while at Inter, and was pulled over by the police after driving around with 25K laying on his passenger seat, until yesterday. This to go along with the parking fines, darts, fireworks, womens prison, casino tramp, and bib stories. Gotta love the guy.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Silent Alarm said:


> Because you're shit and can't be relied upon but dammit, I've given you the benefit of the doubt for too long now!. No more ''Hmm, Liverpool should get a result there...'', no more!
> 
> Who ye playin' next week? :side:












And Maybe if the Man U guys stopped betting on us we would win shit. K. :side: 




EGame said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/soccer/blog...the-face-of-a-firework-safety-?urn=sow-wp6028
> 
> He's on such a roll.


I actually Love this guy.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Bario Mallotelli made me smile but i hate this guy and it has nothing to do w/being a utd fan actually, i just think he craves attention the same way Manchester urbis kids do (and only manchester people will truly get this). the bullying thing was fair play, i thought well done for that but stuff like the mafia fiasco and i actually met him a club, my friends (city fans) spotted him and he was nice enough to take a picture w/them. he's on a bit of a roll now but before that he was just a kid w/potential that didn't seem worth it w/all the trouble he brought. Gary Neville rightly called him an embarrassment b/c of some of his antics and walking off during matches like he was the whole show. but that's my opinion, i don't find the guy funny at all and i'd despise him more if he was at utd actually.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I'm the complete opposite. I couldn't stand the guy last year, and all I wondered was why is this guy even a footballer? Now that he's actually playing quality football (but still being a lunatic) makes him much more enjoyable to me. 

I can't help but believe there was some sort of divine power that made Mario end up at City. I mean who else could put up with a guy after all he's done in the past year and still manage to bring the guy to his potential?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



EGame said:


> I'm the complete opposite. I couldn't stand the guy last year, and all I wondered was *why is this guy even a footballer?* Now that he's actually playing quality football (but still being a lunatic) makes him much more enjoyable to me.
> 
> I can't help but believe there was some sort of divine power that made Mario end up at City. I mean who else could put up with a guy after all he's done in the past year and still manage to bring the guy to his potential?


*why is this guy even a football?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Likely XI tomorrow:

Fabianksi
Yennaris - Squilacci - Vermaelen - Miquel
Frimpong - Coquelin
Benayoun
Chamberlain - Park - Ryo​
Subs: Mannone, Watt, Boateng, Oyzakup, Aneke, Meade, ???


Solid line-up. Full backs are both makeshift so Frimpong and Coquelin essential to fill in gaps. Excited to see that front 3 though. 

Really hope we see Aneke get some minutes tomorrow. Huge talent.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



EGame said:


> I'm the complete opposite. I couldn't stand the guy last year, and all I wondered was why is this guy even a footballer? Now that he's actually playing quality football (but still being a lunatic) makes him much more enjoyable to me.
> 
> I can't help but believe there was some sort of divine power that made Mario end up at City. I mean who else could put up with a guy after all he's done in the past year and still manage to bring the guy to his potential?


Imagine if it was Fergie who signed him up instead. Fergie & Mario would be TV show Worthy.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



JakeC_91 said:


> :lmao I'm reading on twitter that Ballotelli is going round manchester high-fiving city fans.


Considering heading across there after the next derby just to get a high five. :side:



Gunner14 said:


> Thats what happens when Kids get given time to develop out of the spotlight of the English media.


I agree - Wilshere out to Malaga. (Y)



EGame said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/soccer/blog...the-face-of-a-firework-safety-?urn=sow-wp6028
> 
> He's on such a roll.


:mark:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



EGame said:


> I'm the complete opposite. I couldn't stand the guy last year, and all I wondered was why is this guy even a footballer? Now that he's actually playing quality football (but still being a lunatic) makes him much more enjoyable to me.


that. Balotelli playing good football and still being a nutter is unbelievably entertaining.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Vermaelen playing in the CC? Damn, he's going to miss the Chelsea game then. :side:

By the way, who is out when Verminator returns: Kosh or Per? I'm really torn because Per organizes the defense very well and Kosh is growing as a defender. I'd try Per and Verma.




Segunda Caida said:


> saw this floating around and figured I'd share:
> 
> Tottenham Hotspurs 4-1 Manchester United 1995/96 (won the league)
> Southampton 6-3 Manchester United 1996/97 (won the league)
> Newcastle United 5-0 Manchester United 1996/97 (won the league)
> Chelsea 5-0 Manchester United 1999/00 (won the league)
> Manchester United 1-4 Liverpool 2008/09 (won the league)
> ... Manchester United 1-6 Manchester City 2011/12 (we will win the league)!!
> MUFC always come alive when it matters


How many of these were at Old Trafford?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

i think mario is overall a good guy. he's not a dick if he's treated right (which mancini has been able to do). ever since the tevez saga his on pitch attitude has changed immensely. still nuts, but he's not hurting anyone.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Surely Arsenal's best CB pairing would be Mertesacker and Vermaelen.



> How many of these were at Old Trafford?


Only the 1-4 loss to Liverpool but that doesn't matter, we still have been beaten big before and always trumped the rest in the long run. As gutting as the loss was, I still believe we'll win the league. Just. I'm talking like 07/08.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

ADAM, so obviously Balojelli of City.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Of course, one loss--albeit a massive one--doesn't mean that ManU are done and dusted for the season. It's still very much between them and City. It's would be a major blunder to write off Man United. That is a certainty.

What the loss meant: City are a major force now. They hammered Man United at Old Trafford and as of right now stand 5 points clear at the top. It's October and it doesn't matter much now, but Man United have the strongest opposition since the Invincibles.

Personally, I want City to take it. But when ManU return to Etihad Stadium for the derby; that ManU will be completely different to Sunday's ManU.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

City only hammered us coz of Evans being sent off. Sure they were 1-0 up but that was really the only chance they'd created. We were still looking the better side and having more of the ball. Strongest opposition since the Invincibles? That's extremely premature. Chelsea of the following season were stronger than Money City are tbh.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Renegade™ said:


> City only hammered us coz of Evans being sent off. Sure they were 1-0 up but that was really the only chance they'd created.* We were still looking the better side and having more of the ball.* Strongest opposition since the Invincibles? That's extremely premature. Chelsea of the following season were stronger than Money City are tbh.


laughable.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

ADAM is just so jelly.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Hardly. We had more possession, we were getting forward more than City were in the first half. City hardly did anything of note (Silva's fantastic weave in the box aside) at all in the first half until THE BROTHA scored.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

United weren't looking dangerous though. They were just mucking around with the ball, or tripping over their own players (DAT CUNT ROONEY).


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

United did absolutely nothing of note. Aside from the first 10 mins or so they were pretty poor.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Renegade™ said:


> City only hammered us coz of Evans being sent off. Sure they were 1-0 up but that was really the only chance they'd created. We were still looking the better side and having more of the ball. Strongest opposition since the Invincibles? That's extremely premature. Chelsea of the following season were stronger than Money City are tbh.


I know for United--it's hard to digest but it's still 1-6 in favor of Money City and they are 6-1 points clear at the top, atm. Had to add the last part. 

I don't think excuses will do anything. Chelsea lost to QPR because the referee was running wild. But at the end, they lost. Same with us against ManU. We conceded 8 goals. Other variables don't matter. The end result does. Moreover, it's not like ManU bossed the game and ended up losing.

Chelsea, in the following season were stronger, but they weren't 6-1 stronger. Nobody has hammered ManU in the manner City did since I don't know when. That is quite a statement.

As I said, the league isn't decided, but surely, City's emergence as a favorite is a fact, as Benitez would say. ManU and ManU and there is no reason for ManU fans to get touchy or defensive, honestly.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Segunda Caida said:


> saw this floating around and figured I'd share:
> Southampton 6-3 Manchester United 1996/97 (won the league)


My memory may be wrong but did Le Tissier score a hat trick that game?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

after the first 20 minutes and for a bit after the fletcher goal, united did nothing. i believe hart only made 2 saves, the long distance efforts from anderson and rooney. to say united only lost due to evans getting sent of is ignorance at it's finest.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

are you surprised kiz? they downplay everything


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

if it was the other way round, we would have been completely outplayed and dismantled, but because its united, it was down to something else obviously. united's midfield has zero creativity, and their defence looks shaky. clichy and micah owned the wings, so rooney had zero supply. we simply outplayed united on the day. simple as that.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

if it was the other way round, we'd hear pages and pages of WORLD CLASS UNITED, and suggestions theyre level with barcelona. 

united should have been down to 9 men really too


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



> Manchester City striker Mario Balotelli is backing a fireworks safety campaign just days after "a friend" set fire to his bathroom by using them indoors.
> 
> Balotelli hit the headlines for the right reasons on Sunday with two goals in City's 6-1 win at Manchester United.
> 
> But the previous night he courted the wrong kind of publicity by having to evacuate his house because of a fire.
> 
> The 21-year-old is backing TREACLE, a Manchester campaign promoting the safe use of fireworks.
> 
> With Bonfire Night on 5 November, Balotelli was keen to set the record straight about his perceived misdemeanour in the early hours of Saturday.
> 
> "The newspapers got the story wrong about me and the fire at my house. I didn't set any fireworks off, it was a friend of mine. I didn't know anything about it until I heard the shouting coming from the bathroom," he told the City club website.
> 
> "Luckily, nobody was injured, and my friend apologised to me for the damage to my house. It was a really stupid thing for him to do, someone could have been really hurt, and I was really, really angry with him about it.
> 
> "They can be very dangerous if they are not used in the right way. People should follow the firework code."
> 
> More detail on the firework code and of local organised bonfire events is available on www.safe4autumn.com.














> Mario's antics
> 
> 
> March 2010: Balotelli angers Inter Milan fans by posing in an AC Milan shirt
> March 2011: The Italian throws a dart at a Manchester City youth team player
> May 2011: The striker takes a bullied truant back to school and gives the antagonists a ticking off
> July 2011: Balotelli is substituted in the first half of a friendly after backheeling wide when through on goal


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/15439955.stm


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Did I say we only lost coz of Evans getting sent off? No I didn't. Stop being a bunch of muppets. I said they only HAMMERED us coz of the red card. We were only 1-0 down when Evans was sent off and definitely in the match. Had it been 11 vs 11 the entire match, sure we may still have lost but it wouldn't have been anywhere near 6-1. Who's to know, we may have turned the game around. Oh and Kiz I'm not denying you outplayed us, but you only started doing so in the second half, when you had a man advantage.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Jobbed_Out said:


> My memory may be wrong but did Le Tissier score a hat trick that game?


Nah, it was Egil Ostenstad. That was the game where the kit was blamed :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Having had a few days to think about it, it's weird just how little this result hurts. It was an awful display, and I'll gladly never be reminded of the match again, but it hurt less than the 1-4 against Liverpool. I couldn't work out why, until today.

A couple of seasons back, when Liverpool ran us so close to the league title, was such an exciting season. I hated them. The mere thought of that team becoming champions and lording it over us was literally sickening to me. That feeling is why them taking us apart stung so much, just the hint of superiority over us made me remember their smug attitude and entitlement to success I experienced as a very young kid (exactly the way United fans are seen by "neutrals" these days). Even the thought of losing to them is more than I can handle, some days.

On the other hand, now, City. United have spent a lot of money on transfers over the years, as a top club we've paid top prices and we've paid over the odds for players. The last thing I want to do is sound like I'm saying something is 'unfair', because it's not, it's the nature of the game, particularly since Abramovich came in. Regardless of that, when you look at City & their spending, it's hard to feel much of anything. Close to £500,000,000 on players over the last 4 seasons. That's the same as our spending since 1992. It's hard to feel cut up, or hatred, or really anything outside of local bragging rights, simply because City HAVE won the title. If they don't win it in May, they'll spend £100m and win it next May. I honestly can't see it being any later than next season, as this point it's inevitable. When you're resigned to something, it's a lot harder for it to hurt you.

As clarification, it's still one of my worst days as a football fan, without question. As for hurting more than the Liverpool game, or the CL finals against Barca, it's just not really the same, though.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Jobbed_Out said:


> My memory may be wrong but did Le Tissier score a hat trick that game?


Le Tiss did score that beautiful chip from 20 yards though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Renegade™ said:


> *City only hammered us coz of Evans being sent off. Sure they were 1-0 up but that was really the only chance they'd created.* We were still looking the better side and having more of the ball. Strongest opposition since the Invincibles? That's extremely premature. Chelsea of the following season were stronger than Money City are tbh.


Let's not forget the chance that resulted in Evans being sent off.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I was always amazed Le Tissier never moved to a bigger club than Southampton. Quite the player.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Having had a few days to think about it, it's weird just how little this result hurts. It was an awful display, and I'll gladly never be reminded of the match again, but it hurt less than the 1-4 against Liverpool. I couldn't work out why, until today.
> 
> A couple of seasons back, when Liverpool ran us so close to the league title, was such an exciting season. I hated them. The mere thought of that team becoming champions and lording it over us was literally sickening to me. That feeling is why them taking us apart stung so much, just the hint of superiority over us made me remember their smug attitude and entitlement to success I experienced as a very young kid (exactly the way United fans are seen by "neutrals" these days). Even the thought of losing to them is more than I can handle, some days.
> 
> On the other hand, now, City. United have spent a lot of money on transfers over the years, as a top club we've paid top prices and we've paid over the odds for players. The last thing I want to do is sound like I'm saying something is 'unfair', because it's not, it's the nature of the game, particularly since Abramovich came in. Regardless of that, when you look at City & their spending, it's hard to feel much of anything. Close to £500,000,000 on players over the last 4 seasons. That's the same as our spending since 1992. It's hard to feel cut up, or hatred, or really anything outside of local bragging rights, simply because City HAVE won the title. If they don't win it in May, they'll spend £100m and win it next May. I honestly can't see it being any later than next season, as this point it's inevitable. When you're resigned to something, it's a lot harder for it to hurt you.


Man Utd have spent almost half a billion since 2000. Liverpool have spent more than half a billion since 2000. Most of that spending came before prices became massively inflated in the last couple of years (I would cite since Ronaldo went to Madrid).

You have to spend money to be competing for titles, unless your Arsene Wenger.



Renegade™;10502023 said:


> Did I say we only lost coz of Evans getting sent off? No I didn't. Stop being a bunch of muppets. I said they only HAMMERED us coz of the red card. We were only 1-0 down when Evans was sent off and definitely in the match. Had it been 11 vs 11 the entire match, sure we may still have lost but it wouldn't have been anywhere near 6-1. Who's to know, we may have turned the game around. Oh and Kiz I'm not denying you outplayed us, but you only started doing so in the second half, when you had a man advantage.


Man City were the better team after about the first 10 minutes, and lead 1-0.

If Evans doesn't make that tackle, Balotelli probably scores, and it's 2-0 anyway. You're probably right that it wouldn't have been 6-1, but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Razor King said:


> Vermaelen playing in the CC? Damn, he's going to miss the Chelsea game then. :side:
> 
> By the way, who is out when Verminator returns: Kosh or Per? I'm really torn because Per organizes the defense very well and Kosh is growing as a defender. I'd try Per and Verma.


John Cross made a good point earlier today. Verm starts tonight, proves his fitness then starts alongside Mertesacker at centre back v Chelsea, with Koscielny moving out to right back.

I'd easily take Vermaelen-Koscielny over Per-Verm. They compliment each other brilliantly and from just the short spells they have played with each other we have looked solid. Kosceilny is going from strength to strength these past few games.

Persoanlly though I would keep Kosciely-Mertesacker and leave Verm out of the Chelsea game, don't want to risk an unnecessary injury. In our last 3 games we have only conceded 2 goals, so our defending from open play is really quite good, but we need to tighten up on set pieces, where Per will help. 




Kiz said:


> if it was the other way round, we would have been completely outplayed and dismantled, but because its united, it was down to something else obviously. united's midfield has zero creativity, and their defence looks shaky. clichy and micah owned the wings, so rooney had zero supply. we simply outplayed united on the day. simple as that.


that right dere.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Mancini said:


> "If you want to talk about Mario the football player I think we can put him up in the first five players in the world.
> 
> “I hope the day arrives for Mario, and for football in general, that he changes his mind completely. Because when he does that he will become one of the best three players in the world, like Messi, like Ronaldo.”


SUPER MARIO.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Just on my way to the Emirates for the game tonight (couldn't find the cup thread) and I'm hoping we can continue our resurgence with a good convincing win. With Chelsea on the weekend and them being Bosingwa and Drogba short, we could get a win there...hopers gunner hope.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Torres likely would've played anyways, and if Bosingwa doesn't get that red overturned, that just means we'll play Ivanovic at right back, which means you're still honestly in trouble. Ivanovic is arguably a better right back than Bosingwa to begin with.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

FA charge Chelsea with failure to control their players in loss to QPR, they have also asked Villa Boas to explain his comments post-match and John Terry _might_ be a racist.

Quiet week at Chelsea...


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I don't see what AVB has to complain about. The three big decisions in that game - the penalty and the two red cards - were all correct decisions.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

daily mail give their advice to players experiencing racist abuse, in the final paragraph of this article :no:



> So, Mr Evra and Mr Ferdinand, I know you feel insulted. But perhaps in this case you could just put up with it and get on with the game.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/a...m-row-Anton-Ferdinand-game.html#ixzz1bnqN3Ls2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Seb said:


> I don't see what AVB has to complain about. The three big decisions in that game - the penalty and the two red cards - were all correct decisions.


They were probably lucky luiz never went aswell.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



united_07 said:


> daily mail give their advice to players experiencing racist abuse, in the final paragraph of this article :no:


Wow, i really wanna punch this tool in the face. typical daily fail journalism.

Put up with it? is he been fucking serious.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

:lmao at how bad that article is.

oh, racism isnt as bad as it was before, so therefore it doesnt matter!

steve doughty sounds like a white name too. a white man should never say racism doesnt matter


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*






What else is there to say about that article.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Failure to control their players? FA turning their heads once again. 

The penalty and Drogba's red card, yes, correct decisions. But Bosingwa's red is one that should be overturned really without much opposition. Looks like it won't go that way, though, if this is how it's really going to be.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

God, it's only a bit of friendly racism. Just be quiet, Evra and Ferdinand.

Fuckin' Daily Mail...


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

heres a picture of the twat


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Evo said:


> Failure to control their players? FA turning their heads once again.
> 
> The penalty and Drogba's red card, yes, correct decisions. But Bosingwa's red is one that should be overturned really without much opposition. Looks like it won't go that way, though, if this is how it's really going to be.


Why would it be overturned? Bosingwa was the last man and fouled him


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Terry was in a position of cover, actually. And SWP was tugging Bosingwa just as much or maybe even a bit more. He actually got hold of Bosingwa's arm and the rest was history.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Evo said:


> Terry was in a position of cover, actually. And SWP was tugging Bosingwa just as much or maybe even a bit more. He actually got hold of Bosingwa's arm and the rest was history.


Terry was in the middle of the pitch, behind the play, you really think John Terry could've caught SWP? :lmao






Foul is at 24 seconds, pause it and take a look. No way does Terry get to that.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Cover, at the speed of BIG MAN. 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

there wasnt a chance terry was going to make it over to SWP, and despite ray wilkins on commentary going on about both players tugging shirts i didnt see SWP tugging bosingwa's shirt, why would he anyway, SWP had the pace to get away


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Terry wouldn't be able to catch Grant Holt, he'd be nowhere near SWP. In fact in that situation he'd be nowhere near covering even if he was in front of SWP. All about the pace and racism.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Whoops, didn't remember Terry being that far back. :lmao

Pause it at :29 though, you can see SWP hook Bosingwa's arm and then immediately go down.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

if it was fifa, terry would have been in front of swp through DAT PACE


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Not FIFA 12. They actually decided to be realistic with Terry's speed.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

maybe fifa 13 can have carragher slower than silva


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Does he have an added bonus on FIFA 12 where he moves faster if he knows Wayne Bridge isn't home? :side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5VE6MN3QTM&feature=player_detailpage#t=106s (just because I didn't know how to make that specifically happen in-thread)


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I haven't played Fifa 12 yet, so how is van Persie's pace in it? It was pretty slow in Fifa 11.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Bosingwa won't miss the Arsenal game. It was a professional foul, so it is a one match ban. He will miss the cup game at Everton tomorrow (which he would have never played in anyway).

AVB needs to stop going off on the referees every time we don't win. It is getting annoying now.

Can't wait for Saturday's game. Need to get back to winning ways in the league straight away, but typically, Arsenal are coming into form before they play us.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Don't really know how his pace is in the game, I mean I haven't gotten burned by his pace yet, but then again I've really gotten a hang of the defending. I always pay extra attention to him, though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Just been confirmed that Cleverley has travelled with the squad to Aldershot today, so could play some part, so he could be in contention to start on saturday


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



ChelseaFC.com said:


> Villas-Boas has been asked by the Football Association to explain his comments about referee Chris Foy after the QPR game. The manager, having studied the match since, is not retracting his words.
> 
> 'I will reiterate that not the same criteria applied for both teams. That is why I find it extremely unfair in terms of the refereeing decisions. If you take a route, you have to stick to it for the rest of the game.
> 
> 'I make it clear I think with 11 players we should have played better and there were mistakes by us that we have to avoid, but again it was very disappointing day for Chris Foy and I have to stick to my words.
> 
> 'I was cold emotionally to say the right words and not to doubt the referee's integrity and it is a game that is refereed by a human, but a pattern in decision making is decisive.
> 
> 'The pattern that Chris took in giving a soft penalty 10 minutes into the game he didn't follow for the other team in my opinion. That is why we are disappointed in his decision making on the day, not his ability because he is an international referee.'


Basically a summary of what he had said before. Can't blame him, the referee was running wild, BROTHER.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Ian Wright:

_"My phone buzzed into life when the cameras focused on john terry during sundays match with QPR. I had loads of texts from mates who were also watching the game. All i want to say on this matter is...*it's dissapointing"*._

:hmm:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

How the hell can Villas-Boas call it a soft penalty? Luiz stupidly pushed Helguson, and yeah he made a lot of it, but it was a stonewall penalty all day long.

The red cards were both red cards, no doubt about it after watching the Bosingwa one back. He pulled SWP down when he was through even though SWP grabbed him slightly too. The only decision Chris Foy got wrong was when Luiz got held off in the box in the second half and probably should've been given a penalty. The second one he made a lot of and threw himself down from pretty much nothing. The Lampard one I'm still not sure about, not seen it since.

Villas-Boas as much as I like him is overreacting.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I think Chelsea will beat us, 3-1 or 2-1 probably. Really worried about our flanks getting raped by quality wingers. Centrally, we should be pretty solid and you never know what Torres is showing up.

Although, let me remind Joel, Evo and redeadening what can happen when RVP is trolling.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Stringer said:


> I think Chelsea will beat us, 3-1 or 2-1 probably. Really worried about our flanks getting raped by quality wingers. Centrally, we should be pretty solid and you never know what Torres is showing up.
> 
> Although, let me remind Joel, Evo and redeadening what can happen when RVP is trolling.


I'd put up a Drogba video, but it'd be pretty silly now...

I'm not so confident about the game, tbh. A few weeks ago I'd have been very happy to play you. But I'm starting to think we will have an inconsistent season.

Excited for the game though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Looking forward to the chelsea/arsenal game, always a good watch i'm going with chelsea 3-1, would like a draw or arsenal win but i see chelsea been right up for it and playing like they did at old trafford.

Also why the fuck is it on around about the same time as united/everton? fucking stupid.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Yeah, should be a cracker. Our record against Chelsea with/without Drogba is surprising.

Arsenal record v Chelsea with Drogba W1 D3 L10. Arsenal record v Chelsea without Drogba W2 D1 L0.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Stringer said:


> Yeah, should be a cracker. Our record against Chelsea with/without Drogba is surprising.
> 
> Arsenal record v Chelsea with Drogba W1 D3 L10. Arsenal record v Chelsea without Drogba W2 D1 L0."


nice stat never realised how important drogba was for them in the games vs arsenal. The form van persie is shown i can see arsenal getting something


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

If El Nino can't get it done, then we can always roll out baby Drogba.










:side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> Looking forward to the chelsea/arsenal game, always a good watch i'm going with chelsea 3-1, would like a draw or arsenal win but i see chelsea been right up for it and playing like they did at old trafford.
> 
> Also why the fuck is it on around about the same time as united/everton? fucking stupid.


didnt want to take away from the epic city/wolves match


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I think Drogba stats don't really matter now. Now its stats that will be about FERNANDO THE GREAT. Drogba's been relatively crap anyways in the past couple of weeks, so him being out (regardless of how he usually makes Arsenal his bitches) shouldn't matter. 

I would be lying if I said I didn't feel confident. I think we are a way better team now then when we faced them last December, and lost. And I think that even though Arsenal are stringing together good form, they won't be able to make much of it on Saturday (or Sunday? No idea what day the game is). RVP is a huge threat though, his scoring form has been excellent and we better make note of that.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Doyle to troll and score 4.

EDIT: Thanks, Rockhead, for reminding me of that glorious Emirates demolition job last year. That was when we had what was close to our first team (barring Verm) on good form though. 

Even though the Drog has been poor, form usually doesn't mean much when he plays us, since he ALWAYS seems to play well and score against us, so it is a big boost that he is out IMO.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

tevez has more chances of playing than doyle scoring 4


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Kiz said:


> didnt want to take away from the epic city/wolves match


Even that can't match super Woy's team beating pool in the late kick off.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

a story hasnt broke yet, but early rumours suggest that QPR have asked the FA to investigate the John Terry situation


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Hmmm... They may be some truth in this if they are willing to go that far.

I really hope Terry is telling the truth.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

What a great bunch that terry family is.


----------



## Ronsterno1

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

JT's not stupid when it comes to football. He's been around a long time i highly doubt he would use a racist term, he'd shag your missus or your wife, but i doubt he'd call you a black cunt as people are suggesting and the video looks ridiculous he could be saying anything.

And im hearing he said "Oi Anton, I didnt call you a black cunt"

Also Anton was in the chelsea dressing room after the game so theres no problems. Anything to do with race just gets blown out of fucking proportion in the english game


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

can't imagine how the black chelsea fans would feel if the captain is convicted of racism.


the man is a cretin.

AVB should have sold him and fat frank as soon as he walked through the door.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

woy going to anfield and winning with wba was the highlight of last season for me.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

apparent team tonight



> Amos, Fabio, Jones, Vidic, Fryers, Valencua, Cleverley, Park, Diouf, Owen and Berbatov


disappointing not to see pogba starting


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Seb said:


> Man Utd have spent almost half a billion since 2000. Liverpool have spent more than half a billion since 2000. Most of that spending came before prices became massively inflated in the last couple of years (I would cite since Ronaldo went to Madrid).
> 
> You have to spend money to be competing for titles, unless your Arsene Wenger.


Around the £400m mark I think for us, since the treble winning season. Add another big chunk of money on top of that and see that City have spent it in a third of the timeframe, see how that almost makes it a forgone conclusion they will be successful in the near future, and that's precisely why the loss hurt me less. It's an inevitability, and it'll be the same with the next club a rich sheik comes in and buys, and wants to take to the top. I wasn't passing judgement on it one way or another, but it is a picture of the future of top flight football.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

QPR Statement...



> The Club is aware of an alleged racist incident in Sunday's Barclays Premier League fixture between QPR and Chelsea at Loftus Road.
> 
> The Football Association are now expected to conduct enquiries into the alleged incident.
> 
> QPR Chairman, Tony Fernandes, commented: "Queens Park Rangers Football Club does not condone racism in any way, shape or form.
> 
> "As a Club, we will provide our players with our unequivocal support when alleged incidents like this occur.
> 
> "The Club has, and will continue to support Kick It Out's One Game, One Community initiative, football's equality and inclusion campaign.
> 
> 
> "However, we are keen to draw a line under this alleged incident and focus on our forthcoming fixtures, starting with Sunday's London derby at Spurs."
> 
> The Club will be making no further comment at this stage


JT, they comin' for you, ni....better not actually.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Pogba nor Morison starting. Strange. 

It's mad to think that if Wenger would have spent just 20 million more for just one or two seasons then we would have probably won the title them years, he's probably the only one who can compete without all the money in the game today, as Seb said.

Anyway, off now to the grove. Will tell all that happens later, don't think it's being televised anywhere. Only a tenner though, great stuff.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Stringer said:


> Pogba nor Morison starting. Strange.
> 
> It's mad to think that if Wenger would have spent just 20 million more for just one or two seasons then we would have probably won the title them years, he's probably the only one who can compete without all the money in the game today, as Seb said.
> 
> Anyway, off now to the grove. Will tell all that happens later, don't think it's being televised anywhere. Only a tenner though, great stuff.


Here's the net spend of clubs in the EPL:

http://goonertalk.com/2010/04/19/picture-arsenals-net-spending-in-premier-league-era-is-32m/

Arsenal's has probably gone down since then as they've sold Clichy, Nasri and Fabregas. Man Utd, Chelsea, Liverpool (even with the Torres sale) and Man City would have all gone up by quite a bit since then. Remarkable that Arsenal's net spend is half of Birmingham City's.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Terry is thick as shit if this is true.

right on the heels of the evra incident.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

confirmed bench for united along with the team



> Amos; Fabio, Jones, Vidic, Fryers; Valencia, Cleverley, Park, Diouf; Berbatov, Owen.
> bench De Gea, Vermijl, M Keane, W Keane, Pogba, Morrison, Cole


hopefully owen and berbatov put away a few chances in the first half so some of the younger players get a chance.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Terry is thick as shit.
> 
> He did it right on the heels of the evra incident.
> 
> dumbass.


Yes, because it has been confirmed that the claims are true.

Jesus.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

not the first time terry has been accused, either he is just a racist or he's just dumb.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Terry is alot of things but he's not fucking stupid enough to use a racist term, especially if you fucking taking a look at the chelsea squad.

Even if he is racist, hes not gonna say it. Not while he's on the same team as ashley cole, drogba, that fucking lunatic anelka, essien and generally some of the biggest most deranged people you can piss off.

As for Arsenal, honestly, I just want Torres and Ramires back. The rest, all expendable in current form. But I wanna see Ivanovic as CB and Luiz as Right back


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> not the first time terry has been accused, either he is just a racist or he's just dumb.


How about the he didn't make a racist slur option?

I'm not saying he did or didn't. Just think people are jumping the gun. Probably due to their hate for Terry and they are desperate to see him punished without even thinking whether it's true or not.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



united_07 said:


> confirmed bench for united along with the team
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully owen and berbatov put away a few chances in the first half so some of the younger players get a chance.



I have a feeling fergie is gonna go with the same team vs everton that played in the city game minus evans and welbeck (chico needs to start).


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

What are the chances of Terry being racist in a team that includes Drogba, Sturridge, Lukaku, Kalou, Malouda, Essien, Ramires and Mikel?

Hell, wasn't it Ashley Cole who walked in front of the camera right next to Terry? Don't you think he would have turned around and said "Oi?"


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Wooo go Aldershot!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

fuck that John Terry guy, racist or not.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I'd really like to see Morrison and Pogba get a chance in this game. Pogba looked good in the Leeds game and Morrison hasn't really had a chance in the first team yet (no surprise there) and it would be nice to see him feature.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Dem Aldershot. Better than Balotelli 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Good to see football fans still have a short term memory or have forgotten about the ledley king/terry incident a good few years back.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



redeadening said:


> As for Arsenal, honestly, I just want Torres and Ramires back. The rest, all expendable in current form. But I wanna see Ivanovic as CB and Luiz as Right back


And Mata, of course.



WWE_TNA said:


> Good to see football fans still have a short term memory or have forgotten about the ledley king/terry incident a good few years back.


And what came of that incident? Why wouldn't King or any of Spurs black players who were meant to be enraged, come out with this story?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

as usual commentators havent done their research, commentators suggesting it will be a challenge for fryers at left back, as he played at centre back against leeds. He is actually a left back :side:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

... and Vidic with the yellow card. 

Not the best start.

*Edit:* Are my eyes deceiving me... nope... Berbatov has finally scored this season. Good stuff and a nice well worked goal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Berbabtov Scores.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

nicely worked goal, quick passing


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Park's been pretty sloppy this first half and has lost the ball a couple of times.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Berbs is playing with a purpose, trying to impress Fergie.

Berba sets up number two. Owen.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Lovely work for the second goal from Owen and Berbatov.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

i was tempted to put a fiver on owen at 14/1 to get a hattrick but didnt


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Solid first half performance and Berbatov has been brilliant. He's held the ball well, made some good passes and had a nice finish for the first goal. He's been one of the more creative players in the first half. Owen got a nice goal and even though he hasn't done much besides the goal, he's linked up well with Fabio, Valencia and Berbatov. His quick touches have been superb.

Our back four have look comfortable and both Valencia and Fabio have been our most threatening players going forward. The left wing has been non-existent with Fryers doing a decent job but Diouf has not been in the game whatsoever. Valencia has looked a completely different player to the one that turned up against Galati where he was predictable in his play. Here though, he's mixed it up by cutting inside and teasing a cross and then beating his man and delivering a good ball in the box. Fabio has done well going forward and was unfortunate not to score.

Park's had a poor first half performance; he didn't look himself and kept losing the ball and couldn't win anything for us, which is a shame. Cleverley's done well also.

Hopefully we can bag a couple more goals and then bring the likes of Morrison and Pogba on for 25-30 minutes of the second half.

*Edit:* WHAT A GOAL FROM VALENCIA!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Great strike by Valencia.

Bad news for Arsenal.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

ooo Arsenal 1-0 down.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Good news for Arsenal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Breaking news: Antonia Valencia smiled...

Moody bollocks.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Morrison is coming on. Hopefully he impresses in the final 20 minutes.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Lets see what you got, Morrison, ya little scumbag.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

morrison showing already how much potential he has


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

MORRISON WITH THA SKILLZ!!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Joel said:


> And Mata, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> And what came of that incident? Why wouldn't King or any of Spurs black players who were meant to be enraged, come out with this story?


Im hoping Mata's shoulder is ok. Otherwise I was pretty much expecting him there

ramires, not so sure. Is he ok in time?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Good win, Berba played well, Morrison and Pogba both had nice cameo appearances.

Fairly big win for Arsenal.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Full time, United win 3-0.

A solid performance and although it was Aldershot, they did play well and United defended solid throughout. Vidic was shakey in the first half but second half he was a machine and made some well timed tackles. Jones was solid, Fabio had a decent game and Fryers did alright also. Keane had 20 minutes game time and also did an okay job.

Amos, albeit having nothing to do, was called upon in the final minutes of the match where he made a fantastic save from an Aldershot freekick. 

Valencia put in a good showing and looked dangerous throughout, Park had a better second half and Cleverley put in a good shift for the 60 minutes he was on the pitch. Diouf was typical Diouf. What was great to see was the likes of Pogba and Morrison showing their potential, especially the latter. Morrison looks so comfortable on the ball, has some nice trickery in his arsenal, some neat little one touches and was combining well with Owen, Pogba and Berbatov. Pogba was another highlight and did well.

Owen was solid and had a nice goal and Berbatov was very impressive and also got a nice goal and his first of the season. He looked a different player today and I'm hoping he gets a chance in the first XI if he continues this performance in future matches.

Valencia had goal of the match - what a shot!


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Really happy about the win and the fact that Park scored. He should have more play time. I think he is a good player from what I've seen of him during his time in France.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Just what united needed, a good run out for cleverley and vidic to ease them back into full fitness. berbatov looked up for it tonight, trying to force his way into the team, Also Valencia looked sharp out on the right, basically all of united's pressure came from down that side, from good work from valencia and fabio. Morrison looked the most confident out of the youngsters who came on, was given a roaming role, the role which he usually plays, and showed good link up play with the rest of the team.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Owen scored again I see, must still be averaging a goal a game at Man Utd.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

lol United back on form because they beat Aldershot :lmao.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



JakeC_91 said:


> lol United back on form because they beat Aldershot :lmao.


Hey you can only beat what's put in front of you, as Man City found on Sunday.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Good game. Yennaris and Miquel were surprisingly solid at full back, and Vermaelen was an abosolute BEAST. Squilacci had a pretty meh game. Frimpong and Coquelin had ok first halves, then Frimpong was fantastic in the second half and Coquelin continued to be pretty average. Benayoun had a good game overall, made some nice runs and always looked like he could do something with the ball. Arshavin had a shocking first half, but was probably MOTM in the second, drifted in behind Park a lot and excelled. AOC had a shocker, poor game from him. Park was MOTM (overall). Great finish for his goal and his overall play in and around the box was all around great. Only problem was that Vermaelen's calf tightened up, and is a doubt for saturday, but that is to be expected playing a physical 85 or so minutes just coming back from injury. He will probably make the bench, I don't think he would have started anyway.

Into the quarter final for the 9th year running now, Wenger doesn't take it seriously 

7 wins in 8 now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

who was the arsenal fan that said they went to kfc rather than watch arsenal in the carling cup final as it was a worthless competition? gunner?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

yeah :lmao said he was in KFC when the final was on because he wasn't bothered.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

That's awful lol, maybe he just likes KFC though. It can be nice if you go to the right branch.

Anyway, Arsenal to avenge their final defeat from last season?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Nah, I think last year we were lucky with big teams off form playing underpar teams and getting knocked out against poor opposition, making it easy for us. Probably a one-off chance, unless we get a few more lucky breaks.

Here was the Park finish:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

^ FIFA FINESSE FINISH

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15455362.stm

:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

If Tevez gets his money back that he was fined from suing Mancini, then that would be the troll to end all trolls. 

I think there was 54,000 fans at the grove tonight, unbelievable attendance, considering we don't force season ticket holders to buy tickets for the CC games, like United.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Nice finish. And yeah there are some tough teams left in it, but would shut up the 'you haven't won a trophy in a while' boo boys. Maybe take a bit of pressure off in the other comps too.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

kfc > carling cup

woo woo woo u know it


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

coca cola cup > carling cup


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

cup of coca cola > carling cup


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Fizzy Pop League (now the gas league) > coca cola cup :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Arsenal on dat winning streak. 

I actually think they will beat Chelsea this weekend (never would have said this a few weeks ago). But lets be honest...

RVP >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*








> RVP


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I would absolutely love to win the cup, as you said it will shut all the "you haven't won a trophy in..." we hear all the time, and you're right it will take a lot of pressure off in other competitions, and it could see us kick on in the future. It would be a huge stepping stone for us since hardly any of our players have won trophies, so to start them off would be great. 

The frustrating thing is, we never hear about how long Liverpool haven't win a trophy for, 6 years is it now? By the time we went 3 years without a trophy the media were on our case about it.

RVP is on ridiculous form atm. I think only LIONEL THE GREAT and CR7 have betterd his stats this calendar year. Second only to Silva atm in the EPL for me.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Rooney and Silva are the top two in the league this year, but RVP and Aguero would be next.

RVP is better than anyone in the Chelsea squad.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

we havent won a trophy since 2010. life isnt even worth living anymore

yeah im not really gonna disagree. RVP is basically grabbing the arsenal squad by the throat and dragging the corpse through whatever matches they have. hell of a workrate in a striker. Clinical as hell too

but still










vs the arsenal defense is gonna be fun to watch


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

It'll be good to see, well hopefully a very offensive minded Chelsea for a change take on Arsenal. The match has a lot of potential with the way Chelsea have been playing under AVB. I just hope it's not an anti-climax. Also looking forward to Everton/Man U!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

wtf Torres better than RVP?

Torres can barely score being surrounded by world class players. RVP is carrying Arsenal on his shoulders right now.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

And he gets sent off more. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

nice result today. i'm cautiously optimistic about the match vs chelsea.

i think we can... but i still fear the match.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I didnt say he's better. I just saying a hungry attacking frontline with a creative spaniard and in form torres, not to mention a manager obsessed with attacking, is going to be fun to watch against arsenal.

And if you notice, Mata is in those photos too. Because lets face it, that guy is fucking awesome. glad we got him 8*D

if it wasnt for silva that guy would be on top in the prem league


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Mata is awesome, probably the 4th best attacker Spain has right now after Villa, Pedro and Silva.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

You seriously think that Mata is the second best player in the Premier League ?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

creative attacking midfielder? yeah probably

rooney plays too much of a striker role, though i have noticed theyve almost been moving back more and more each game to a more midfield role


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



redeadening said:


> creative attacking midfielder? yeah probably
> 
> rooney plays too much of a striker role, though i have noticed theyve almost been moving back more and more each game to a more midfield role


Van der Vaart is a better player than Mata. So is Aguero, who's basically playing a CAM/CF role behind Dzeko atm. Rooney pretty much plays in a CF behind Hernandez/Welbeck these days too.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



redeadening said:


> creative attacking midfielder? yeah probably
> 
> rooney plays too much of a striker role, though i have noticed theyve almost been moving back more and more each game to a more midfield role


I thought you were not considering a position on the pitch specifically. Overall, Mata would probably be on the top 5 players though.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Seb said:


> Van der Vaart is a better player than Mata. So is Aguero, who's basically playing a CAM/CF role behind Dzeko atm.


theyre playing ageuro that far back? odd

but i still stand that mata is better than vdv. i mean all that guy does is shoot. not to mention he was better last season. so far, mata is the man. mata creates magic out of nothing. he's the only guy asides from silva who when he has the ball, i know something cool is gonna happen


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



redeadening said:


> theyre playing ageuro that far back? odd
> 
> but i still stand that mata is better than vdv. i mean all that guy does is shoot. not to mention he was better last season. so far, mata is the man. mata creates magic out of nothing. he's the only guy asides from silva who when he has the ball, i know something cool is gonna happen


He seems to be switching between playing a number 9 and a number 10. He often plays behind Dzeko.

VDV has been great this season. Scored both goals in Spurs' last game to win it for them. Was brilliant against Arsenal too.



ABKiss said:


> I thought you were not considering a position on the pitch specifically. Overall, Mata would probably be on the top 5 players though.


Nah.

Rooney, Silva, RVP, Aguero, Vidic, VDV. He's the best player in the Chelsea squad though.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Seb said:


> Nah.
> 
> Rooney, Silva, RVP, Aguero, Vidic, VDV. He's the best player in the Chelsea squad though.


I said probably. Plus I think we should wait until the end of the season to rate Aguero and Mata since it's only their first season in the premiere league, anything can still happen. But of course they are world class players.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

VDV is too inconsistent for me. One week he can look like a world beater, then the next week you wonder what the hell he is trying to do.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

On VdV, I agree with Joel. He's like the majority of the rest of the Tottenham squad, very inconsistent. He can have a game v United, an absolute shocker then a few top class performances, it's crazy. Overall, I'd take Mata over him. 

RVP very much carries the offence these days, but I don't think he really carries the whole team. He is the only one who is going to consistently get goals, but that is down to the incompetence of Chamakh, and Park still adjusting. Like the game against Stoke, Ramseey, Gervinho and Arteta set up great chances for Chamakh which he spurned. It wasn't a coincidence when a semi-competent striker with good movement came on the pitch that Gervinho's hard work was rewarded. RVP definitely carried the team in the latter half of last season, but I don't think he carries us the same as last season this year. He definitely has carried us for a few games this year, Sunderland just recently being one of them, and there's probably a few more that I can't remember. Last year, in the latter half of the season, the defence was poor, the midfield was poor and so were the wings, van Persie had to work his ass off to get those goals last year. Without him though, it's hard to see where consistent goals would come from. He's without a doubt our best player, and the most important overall. No denying how imperative he is for us finishing 4th. 

I'd argue Szczesny over the course of the whole season so far has been just as important for us, and the formation of a solid centre back partnership has also been a big part of consistent wins.


T_Vermaelen05 Thomas Vermaelen
It was great to be back in the pitch again. Great victory! Thanks for all the support. The fans were amazing today!!

T_Vermaelen05 Thomas Vermaelen
Btw, i had a small cramp at the end. Nothing serious. Just went out as a precaution.

Good news, fingers crossed for him to be in the squad come saturday.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

van der vaart has been immense this season. 5 goals and 2 assists (i think) from the cam position.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

All I have to say is: Arshavin in the CAM role. (Y) Do it, Arsene--against Chelsea, with Gervinho and Walcott on the wings and RVP up front.

*Touch wood* I'm fairly confident against Chelsea this time around. Yet, I have to say that the QPR loss will only fire Chelsea. It's going to be a cracker. We cannot afford to lose.

I hope Verminator can play against Chelsea and, it's not another 2 month long injury for him. 


My line-up for the Chelsea game would be:

Szczesny

Djourou Verminator Mertesacker Santos

Song Arteta

Arshavin

Gervinho Walcott
RVP​


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opi...s-bibs-trampolines-the-lot-article819829.html



> He caused fireworks at the weekend - once at home and then at the Theatre Of Dreams. And even the day after Manchester City's 6-1 win at Old Trafford, Mario Balotelli's name was still on everyone's lips after unconfirmed reports that he'd been spotted driving slowly through Manchester city centre in his Bentley convertible with the roof down and music blaring, stopping to high-five any Blues fans who spotted him.
> 
> Monday also saw the arrival of a brand new and possibly apocryphal chapter in the Balotelli legend. You'll find it at number one on our list of mad and magical Mario moments...
> 
> 10) Two weeks into his Manchester City career, we all knew something very special had arrived in England when we heard the tale of what happened when Balotelli crashed his Audi R8 near City's Carrington training ground. Police were quickly on the scene to breathalyse, question and search the young Italian. They were particularly keen to know why he had £5,000 in his back pocket, to which Balotelli replied in his halting English: "Because I am rich."
> 
> 9) Balotelli failed to emerge for the second half of a Europa League game in freezing Kiev last season after suffering an allergic reaction to the grass. Some commentators sneered that he simply didn't fancy the minus-6 temperatures, but Balo did emerge at the airport with obvious swelling to his face, lips and tongue, as well as sores on his legs.
> 
> 8) In March, Balotelli was fined a week's wages - just the £100,000, then - after being caught throwing darts at youth players from a training ground window. Luckily, he missed, suggesting he'd never win top prize on the revived TV show Bullseye. But then he's probably got a speedboat already.
> 
> 7) Happily, something good has come from the unfortunate incidents listed above. It's the City chant which goes: "Oooh Balotelli, he's a striker, he's good at darts. An allergy to grass but when he plays he's f***ing class. He drives around in Moss Side with a wallet full of cash."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6)Mario's work in the FA Cup final against Stoke was exemplary, but he saved his best for the post-match TV interview. Asked if that had been his best game of the season, he replied with the words, "my whole season was shit. Can I say that?" Er, no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Balotelli's slightly skewed sense of humour has given us great moments like his five-fingered hat, which recalled the rubber glove worn by the dastardly Feathers McGraw in The Wrong Trousers. There was also this lovely moment with Edin Dzeko...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) If this bib-related confusion had happened to any other player, it would have been the No.1 highlight of their careers. With Mario, it's not even in the top three:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) In October last year, Mario and 17-year-old brother Enock were arrested strolling through the grounds of a women's prison in Brescia, near Milan. Balo is said to have told police that curiosity got the better of him and "just fancied having a look".
> 
> 2) How do you prepare for a Manchester derby? There's the early-to-bed route and then there's Mario's own sweet way. On Saturday morning, less than 36 hours away from his superb two-goal performance in what has become known as the 0161 6-1, Mario was being pulled away from his mansion by the fire brigade after an attempt to let off fireworks in his bathroom - as you do - went awry. So badly awry that Mario will be living in a hotel until the damage is repaired.
> 
> 1) What could possibly top all that? The unconfirmed story now doing the rounds which claims that Mario's mum, after consultations with his new cleaner, sent her lad off to John Lewis to buy a list of supplies including an iron, a mop and a Hoover. A few hours later, Mario's car pulled up with a van behind - which promptly unloaded a giant trampoline, two Vespa scooters and no cleaning products whatsoever...


Mario <3


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

:lmao #1

Please be true.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*






this is why city have the best channel on youtube


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

:lmao:lmao:lmao

The greatest thing to happen in the prem in the past few years.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Heel said:


> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opi...s-bibs-trampolines-the-lot-article819829.html
> 
> 
> 
> Mario <3


I imagine him saying "Because I am rich" like how he spoke when he swore on ITV, lol. Stupid cops, I'm pretty sure you are allowed to have £5K in your pocket if you want to.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*






:lmao










:lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

His favourite goal was against Aston Villa. Because the Villa fans laughed at him falling over I guess, lol


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Balotelli :lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



> What could possibly top all that? The unconfirmed story now doing the rounds which claims that Mario's mum, after consultations with his new cleaner, sent her lad off to John Lewis to buy a list of supplies including an iron, a mop and a Hoover. A few hours later, Mario's car pulled up with a van behind - which promptly unloaded a giant trampoline, two Vespa scooters and no cleaning products whatsoever...


:lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Oops sorry FTW thought you were sum1 else.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Fucking troll pic in my user cp now


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Better than that- Sheikhy troll


----------



## Shane_O_Mac

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I have to say that last Sunday was the best day of my life beating Chelscum 1-0 at Loftus Road. Words cant describe the emotions etc. Brilliant day.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

^ Weren't you a bit embarrassed that you were outplayed by 9 men?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

QPR were the better team, so I doubt it.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Did you red rep him, Hams? I know your style.

Banter is like texting your mate saying you've shagged his wife, you're basically fucking his wife, taking a picture of it and sending him the dry cleaning bill for the hotel sheets.

I'm bitter.


----------



## Shane_O_Mac

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Joel said:


> ^ Weren't you a bit embarrassed that you were outplayed by 9 men?


First half we outplayed Chelsea they didnt have a clue what hit them, they looked your average team. Once they went down to 9 men, they were better but never outplayed us.

What exactly do i have to be embarrassed about? we got the 3 points and kept a clean sheet against our rivals, happy days!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

:lmao Balotelli. those vids are brilliant.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Wish Chelsea/Everton was on tv tonight would be a fun watch.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Hope we can find a way past Blackburn, while some of the others slip up. We haven't had a cup run for years.

Mix of fringe and first team players should be on the agenda.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> Wish Chelsea/Everton was on tv tonight would be a fun watch.


Same. But I'll make do with a stream. Looking forward too seing more of Lukaku, McEachran, Romeu and Bertrand.

Expecting this from us:

Turnbull
Paulo - Alex -Branni - Bertrand

Romeu

McEachran - Malouda

Anelka - Lukaku - Kalou​
Although, I'd prefer to see a 4-4-2. Back 5 the same. The rest:

Kalou - Romeu - McEachran - Malouda

Anelka - Lukaku​


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Razor King said:


> All I have to say is: Arshavin in the CAM role. (Y) Do it, Arsene--against Chelsea, with Gervinho and Walcott on the wings and RVP up front.
> 
> *Touch wood* I'm fairly confident against Chelsea this time around. Yet, I have to say that the QPR loss will only fire Chelsea. It's going to be a cracker. We cannot afford to lose.
> 
> I hope Verminator can play against Chelsea and, it's not another 2 month long injury for him.
> 
> 
> My line-up for the Chelsea game would be:
> 
> Szczesny
> 
> Djourou Verminator Mertesacker Santos
> 
> Song Arteta
> 
> Arshavin
> 
> Gervinho Walcott
> RVP​


Wenger said he doesn't want to play 4 offensive players, so it looks like Ramsey will retain his slightly advanced midfield role. However, if Arshavin does eventually get the chance to continue to play in the CAM role, that means Rosicky, or Benayoun will probably play on the wing to offer more defensive support to the full back. I imagine Gervinho has his place nailed on now, but Theo needs to step up, otherwise if he doesn't we drop him and change the system up to accomodte Arshavin at CAM.

We have quite a few defensive options against Chelsea. We could move Verm into CB with Per, and move Koscielny out to right back, and Santos retains his place at left back. We could drop Santos, play Vermaelen there and let the other 3 retain their places. OR, we could drop Vermaelen totally out of the equation and keep the same back 4. All 3 are relatively good options, but if Vermaelen is 100% fit, I say start him. He seems set to play after comments made today.



Those Balotelli things made my night. Fantastic, especially the "shit... can i say that?" and the number 1 story :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Yeah i would much rather watch the chelsea game today than the city one, would have liked to see the likes of lukaku and mceachran


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



united_07 said:


> Yeah i would much rather watch the chelsea game today than the city one, would have liked to see the likes of lukaku and mceachran


Wanna see them 2 in action aswell and that romeu lad.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Are you sure the match is being streamed? A lot of Arsenal fans had to listen to audio streaming as there was no video streaming. I'm glad I went to the game in the end.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Stringer said:


> Are you sure the match is being streamed? A lot of Arsenal fans had to listen to audio streaming as there was no video streaming. I'm glad I went to the game in the end.


Not too sure. I'm just assuming. I managed to find a stream for Chelsea vs Fulham when they were more teams in the compeition, so hoping I can find one for tonight.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Magsimus said:


> Hope we can find a way past Blackburn, while some of the others slip up. We haven't had a cup run for years.
> 
> Mix of fringe and first team players should be on the agenda.


You probably will but we do have a good record in the competition since we got promoted ten years ago. Personally I don't care about the League Cup until the last 4/8 tbh and right now we don't need a distraction from our league campaign.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

we get city/wolves and liverpool/stoke broadcast down here. not sure if we get any others. granted it is currently 5:14 in the morning so its not like its a great timeslot :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

#NUFC team: Krul; Simpson, Perch, Coloccini (c), Santon; Marveaux, Guthrie, Cabaye, Gutierrez; Ben Arfa; Ba.

Subs: Elliot, Abeid, Gosling, Obertan, Sammy Ameobi, Lovenkrands, Ranger

Strong side. Dat Ranger to come on and cause mayhem.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

My first formation is what we are going for except David Luiz is in rather than Ferreira. Ivanovic out to RB.

Cech, Lampard, Torres, Mata, Mikel, Ferreira and Sturridge are on the bench. Scary ass looking bench.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Magsimus said:


> #NUFC team: Krul; Simpson, Perch, Coloccini (c), Santon; Marveaux, Guthrie, Cabaye, Gutierrez; Ben Arfa; Ba.
> 
> Subs: Elliot, Abeid, Gosling, Obertan, Sammy Ameobi, Lovenkrands, Ranger
> 
> Strong side. Dat Ranger to come on and cause mayhem.


Has santon played a game yet? good to see ben arfa fully fit and playing.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Reina, Kelly, Agger, Coates, Carragher, Lucas, Spearing, Henderson, Maxi, Carroll, Suarez. Subs: Doni, Aurelio, Kuyt, Adam, Bellamy, Skrtel, Flanagan.

Kenny wants this cup, i can feel it in my bones :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Rush said:


> Reina, Kelly, Agger, Coates, Carragher, Lucas, Spearing, Henderson, Maxi, Carroll, Suarez. Subs: Doni, Aurelio, Kuyt, Adam, Bellamy, Skrtel, Flanagan.
> 
> Kenny wants this cup, i can feel it in my bones :side:



He really does, hasn't reina and suarez played every game so far in this cup, he probably see's a chance to win it with united, city and chelsea all rotating alot in it.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

No idea, don't normally pay attention to the carling cup until the last 8 or so.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

COATES, twice the player of Phil Jones


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> Has santon played a game yet? good to see ben arfa fully fit and playing.


A sub appearance but this is his first start. Gutted there won't be a stream.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Everton have more or less their first team out there, minus Howard and Osman. But then again, it's probably the only XI they can put out, as their squad is paper thin.

Actually expecting an Everton win tonight. We don't really have much luck at Goodison and they will want to beat us after the game a few weeks ago. Hope Lukaku can get a goal though. An assist from McEachran or Bertrand would be nice.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Magsimus said:


> A sub appearance but this is his first start. Gutted there won't be a stream.


League cup show tonight on bbc 1, i know it's not the same as the full match and your game probably won't get a whole lot of coverage unless it's a thriller.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Yeah, Stringer was right. No stream. Just lame radio.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Pool vs Stoke it is then if there is no everton/cheslea stream.

Or as an alternative a serie A game.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Any stream for the 'Pool game?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Savic is having an early bath at some point tonight.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

savic lucky not to be sent off, and wolves extremely unlucky not to get a penalty after a very obvious handball by kolarov


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Linesman has to be spotting those penos. 

Milijas with a nice finish, 1-0! Well deserved.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

WOLVES


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Nice to know that wasting lots of chances wasn't restricted to the Norwich game :hmm:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Newcastle's 50 year trophy drought goes on Mags 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Damn, I forgot football matches were only 5 minutes long


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Well excuuuuse me Princess. I was half expecting you guys to equalise while I was posting.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Rush said:


> Nice to know that wasting lots of chances wasn't restricted to the Norwich game :hmm:


Tbf Sorenson's been boss


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I hate playing stoke


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

We got a penalty. I heard Anelka was taking it. I said he was gonna miss. And of course, he misses.

Fuck him and his stupid walking stance.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Adam Johnson raping Wolves.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

3-1 to city now


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Sigh


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

fucking coates


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Forza man city


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

fucking coates


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

coates with a terrible error for that goal...other then that stoke haven't done anything


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

now they're going to park the bus and be boring cunts.

suarez should've either down down or taken his time with the shot.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Sounds like Lukaku is having his way with the Everton back line. Also sounds like his finishing is shite.

That will come in good time though. He sounds very promising.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

suarez has been so wasteful as of late. 

9 - Liverpool have hit the woodwork nine times in the Premier League this season, more than any other team. Framed.

11 - Luis Suárez's total of 11 shots (inc. blocked) v Norwich is the most by a player in a single PL game this season. Futile.

bring on adam for the delivery (henderson's delivery has been pretty bad) and take hendo off i guess , take off maxi for bellamy


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



King Kenny said:


> coates with a terrible error for that goal...other then that stoke haven't done anything


Bloody Deja Vu of the league match where one mistake and they were in :no:

Sorenson has been boss so far though which is also a reason why we didn't score.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

focal point kalou scores


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Kalou crosses the ball, Mucha (Everton keeper) goes to catch it, ball goes through his hands, hits top of his head and goes into the goal. Can't wait to see that :lmao

Get your troll face on, Kalou. He's proving the doubters (me) WRONG!


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Liverpool paying the price for leaving out Downing.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

TOO MANY FOCAL POINTS

(that john terry is racist against)


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

how is coates playing? im guessing brilliantly 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

he was playing well upto that error. why couldn't he just kick the ball out. not just him though, no marking whatsoever on jones


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

well he is twice as good as jones so his mistakes are twice as big :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

SCAPUZZI looks like a great talent.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Seb is just attracted to the best teams :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

That was a fucking boss goal by SUAREZ


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

SUAREZ WID DAT SEXY GOAL


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

SUAREZ BOSS GOAL


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

FORZA SUAREZ


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

suarez looks heaps livelier now....

whelan get out the way u ......


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

really need adam's delivery on there atm

5-1 to city now


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

City are terrifying atm.

Then Wolves score :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

5-2 now


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

:lmao where the fuck was the advantage


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

that was a proper rugby tackle in slow motion :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

stoke thuggin


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

chelsea with dem instant red cardz


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

chelsea with dedm cards


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

chelsea is the foundation of thug football

gotta collect them all! (reds)


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

did everton miss their penalty?


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

that could only happen to us. Play a team who has their keeper sent off, then their sub keeper comes on and saves a penalty and makes two more fantastic saves within minutes. I know it doesn't help that the keeper coming on is Petr Cech but still for fuck's sake.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Chavski thugs.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu the woodwork ffs


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Losing 1-0 against 10 men, Moyes STILL won't bring another striker on. Fuck my life.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

SUAREZ WID DAT SEXY HEADER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

SUAREZ!!!!!!

what a player, Hendo with the assist


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

suarez kissing the badge :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

FUCK YEAH

hendo finally with a cross/assist.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Ahh Suarez better not be seriously injured


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

injured now :lmao :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

chelsea plays better with less men

just wait until the day the entire team is red carded and TERRY goes crazy and beats the other team like 10-0 alone


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

come on everton, tire them out as much as possible please!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Suarez just chucking a RVP. Play well, get injured. fuuuuuark.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Finally 2 up front. Too little too late though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

1-1!!!!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My "too little too late" jinx worked. :side:


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

YOANN CABAYE

Wonder how annoyed the Blackburn "Kean Out" mob will be by this.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Holy shit 2-2 Newcastle!!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

:lmao trolled.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

good news Everton playing an extra 30mins


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



united_07 said:


> good news Everton playing an extra 30mins


It doesn't matter, we have enough depth to cope with a midweek tie.

Oh wait.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Damn I already repped mags with a giant picture of David Dunne eating a chicken leg, lol


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Fucking Newcastle  I was about to rep Mags too since I've not had much chance this season 8*D


Cabaye is annoyingly good though


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Drenthe has been tremendous apparently.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

cabaye is a beast


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Stringer said:


> Drenthe has been tremendous apparently.


He's a great player


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Sha-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la GAMST GAMST!

Fuckin' get in!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

blackburn 3-2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

stupid ten player chelsea


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

if this goes to penalties, i'm not sure who to favour


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Glad Matt Murray has a pundit job on Sky Sports. He would have been England's Number One if it wasn't for his horrible injury record, great keeper


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

The Great Dane buries a penna.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

fpalm


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

F*kin stupid internet, need to change ISPs

also 3-3 and 10 vs 10


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

who scored for newcastle?

does the red card mean drenthe misses the united game?


----------



## God™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Anelka.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



King Kenny said:


> who scored for newcastle?
> 
> *does the red card mean drenthe misses the united game?*


I think so. 

Baines has just made a game saving challenge apparently. I love the man.


----------



## God™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

STURRIDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

2-1 Chelsea. Sturridge off Malouda's hard work by the sounds of it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

TOO MANY FOCAL POINTS


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

BLACKBURN 4 - 3 NEWCASTLE

WTF, why isnt this on tv


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

What the fuck just happened.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Blackburn win 4-3 full time.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

There goes Arsenal's chances. United, Chelsea and City all still in. Liverpool would be tricky too. I'll be praying for a Palace or Cardiff draw. Blackburn wouldn't be bad either. No doubt United will get Palace, and we'll be stuck with City.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



King Kenny said:


> BLACKBURN 4 - 3 NEWCASTLE
> 
> WTF, why isnt this on tv


Pah, it was Villa 6-4 Blackburn in this competition 2010.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Magsimus said:


> What the fuck just happened.


Givet happened baby!

OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE GIVET, GIVET!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

danny sturridge = god


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



steamed hams said:


> Pah, it was Villa 6-4 Blackburn in this competition 2010.


Yeah but at least I got to watch that game.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

repping mags with a picture of givet..... (Y)

fuck I have to spread rep so...











Mags, YOU MAD BRo?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

^ :lmao Sunderland.


Nige™;10508884 said:


> Givet happened baby!
> 
> OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE GIVET, GIVET!


We feared the beard.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



JakeC_91 said:


> repping mags with a picture of givet..... (Y)


I knocked return on my keyboard before I could close the IMG tags. FUCK.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Mags, you have Stoke away next. 

FEAR IT


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/table/default.stm

By my calculations we should brush Stoke aside.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Stringer said:


> There goes Arsenal's chances. United, Chelsea and City all still in. Liverpool would be tricky too. I'll be praying for a Palace or Cardiff draw. Blackburn wouldn't be bad either. No doubt United will get Palace, and we'll be stuck with City.


Tbh, I think none of the big sides want to draw each other.

Cardiff or Palace perleeeaase.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Magsimus said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/table/default.stm
> 
> By my calculations we should brush Stoke aside.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

the mail are linking united with Javi Martinez, doubt it would happen, but he would be the sort of player united need rather than someone like sneijder


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Bring on City in the next round.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Suarez first goal was beast.

Overall, I was happy with our performance as we we're in control for most of the game. I thought Carroll had a good game and felt as though he should've had a goal. 

Man U v Man City? That would be interesting.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I'd love City/United. Would knock out one of the giants. Chelsea/Liverpool as well please...


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Nah.

Man Utd vs Man City
Liverpool vs Arsenal
Chelsea vs Blackburn
Cardiff vs Palace

Semi final

Chelsea vs Cardiff/Palace
I don't care about the second one

That seems fair to me.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Stringer said:


> injured now :lmao :lmao


Laughing at a human being getting injured. Stay classy.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Heel said:


> Laughing at a human being getting injured. Stay classy.


Meh let him laugh he won't be when the Mighty RVP has his annual injury


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Nice note of the irony.

It's not even serious anyway. RVP getting injured would be hysterical for the vast majority of football.


EDIT: Apparently, he was feigning the injury and wasting time. Classy move.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Joel said:


> Man Utd vs Man City
> Liverpool vs Arsenal
> *Chelsea vs Blackburn*
> Cardiff vs Palace


Fuck that! Then again we did knock you out at the QF stage two years ago before our epic semi final against Villa.

City/United deserves to be spared for the semi's again like two years ago so we get two legs. Who gives a fuck about Arsenal & Chelsea anymore? It's not 2004. It's all about the north now boys & girls!

We're never going to win the competition in a million years so I'm really not fucked about who we get, although I might get a bit excited as you do if we get Palace or Cardiff.

Ideally I hope it works out like this:
Rovers & Givet vs Palace
Man U vs Liverpool
Cardiff vs Man City
Arsenal vs Chelsea


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Chelsea vs United
Blackburn vs Pool
Arsenal vs Palace
City vs Cardiff


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I'd take united at home to cardiff or palace, as some of the younger players are more likely to get a chance


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Manchester Derby
Arsenal Chelsea

Blackburn Crystal Palace
Liverpool Cardiff


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



King Kenny said:


> Manchester Derby
> Arsenal Chelsea
> 
> Blackburn Crystal Palace
> Liverpool Cardiff


I'd take that.

:side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Likely to see a city/chelsea final imo.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Worst ref I've ever seen. He's disallowed 3 perfectly good goals against us now in 2 years.

Suarez- Such a cheating little cunt... but he's so fucking good. 

Such a sad day for Stoke fans already with Mama Sidibe's career most likely being ended.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



united_07 said:


> the mail are linking united with Javi Martinez, doubt it would happen, but he would be the sort of player united need rather than someone like sneijder


Sneijder is in a different league to Javi Martinez. Having said that, Martinez is a good player and would be a very good buy as he's better than any central midfielders Man Utd currently have. It's a deal I could see happening.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Seb said:


> Sneijder is in a different league to Javi Martinez. Having said that, Martinez is a good player and would be a very good buy as he's better than any central midfielders Man Utd currently have. It's a deal I could see happening.


Class little player but i see one of the bigger spanish clubs getting him.

I'd prefer Sneijder and Banega but neither is happening.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

My choice:

Crystal Palace vs Lohvers!
Liverpool vs Cardiff
Man U vs Man City
Arsenal vs Chelsea


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



steamed hams said:


> My choice:
> 
> Crystal Palace vs Lohvers!
> Liverpool vs Cardiff
> Man U vs Man City
> Arsenal vs Chelsea


Works fine for me.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Suarez's first goal = :mark::mark::mark:

Apparently the knock isn't anything serious. Just got kicked in the first half when he turned Woodgate.



steamed hams said:


> My choice:
> 
> Crystal Palace vs Lohvers!
> Liverpool vs Cardiff
> Man U vs Man City
> Arsenal vs Chelsea


Yes please.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

city vs palace/cardiff
dont give a fuck about the rest


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

suarez. nice fucking goal. :agree:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

BEAST


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Liverpool stealing my favourite kind of players, ones that are cunts but very good at the same time.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

All our players are upstanding citizens thank you very much. :side:


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



> We wanted to know who talkSPORT readers and listeners would choose . Click on the arrows on the photos above to see which player was voted the winner on the talkSPORT Facebook page - the top four features some truly world class talent, although we suspect the man in fifth spot demonstrates talkSPORT fans' great sense of humour!


http://www.talksport.co.uk/magazine...d-messi-battle-your-votes-–-and-heskey-sneaks

:lmao .1% behind Rooney.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Heskey was robbed.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Vader13 said:


> Liverpool stealing my favourite kind of players, *ones that are cunts but very good at the same time.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Suarez and Bellamy is such a cuntish, yet incredibly talented strike-force. Love it.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

United have had a fair few over the years and it is always good for banter when opposing fans get wound up, etc.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

city have absolute saints for players.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Apart from Keane, I'm not sure if United have had that many cunts (in recent times). They've had whiny little bitches like Neville, but I wouldn't class him as a cunt. He's like Robbie Savage - an irritation. A rash.

Ronaldo was never a cunt. He was just misunderstood :side:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Nani is a cunt.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Well I'm overusing the word cunt really, it's mainly meant as a way of saying players who have the ability to wind people up for whatever reason. Off the top of my head we had Cantona (who was a fucker with some of his tackles), Keano, Neville, Ronaldo, Nani, Rooney. Beckham would almost class as one but he's too much of a nice guy even though he seemed to wind fans up numerous times.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

When Ashley Young was at Villa, he was our cunt. Now he's just a cunt.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Would Henry have been classed as a cunt? He was one of the smuggest bastards in football, but not sure if he would qualify.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Nah, everyone loved Thierry Henry. Nasri was and still is a bit of a cunt. Always hated Ljungberg too, especially when he had that stupid hairstyle.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

whinging evra


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I'd probably have classed Henry as one as he came off looking like the most arrogant man ever to grace the planet but his talent allowed him to do so - like Cantona. He's obviously not in the same league but Balotelli's celebration is a similar type of 'cunt'.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*










*DAT HENRY SWAG.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

rvp and arsenal negotiating over a new contract

this is gonna make it harder to buy him :hmm:


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Seb said:


> Sneijder is in a different league to Javi Martinez.


You don't say. 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

just watching the wolves/city match now

savic should've been sent off
kolarov's handball should have been a penalty. how on earth was that not picked up?

only in the 18th minute. good to see razak and scapuzzi

nice strike by mijias

jesus johnson is a supreme talent. belter of a goal, then a lovely through ball for nasri. exceptional

our 5th goal was barca-esque. beautiful pass and move.


----------



## D17

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Heel said:


> *DAT HENRY SWAG.*


Even though the term 'DAT' this and 'DAT' that are quickly becoming highly irritable, that celebration did make me smile both then and now


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Kiz said:


> whinging evra


He's quickly becoming a grade A cunt, and he's playing shit too.

If I was a United fan I'd be praying Fergie gave Fabio a chance in the upcoming games. With the exception of Everton at the weekend, there's some easy ones coming up. He should try the defence for the future and follow through the threat to drop Rio & Evra after their shambolic efforts on Sunday. Evans should be just shot.

Fergie needs to try & keep a settled back four too. I couldn't believe the stat that they've given away the most chances in the entire league this year, although their midfield does contribute to that.

Smalling - Jones - Vidic - Fabio

It's the future.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

they've had something like 9 different back fours in 12 matches. incredible, especially for a top side.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Evra's finished in my eyes. He impresses on a couple of occasions lately and I think he might be hitting form again but he was back to his usual shit against City. I don't like to write off players, especially United players but Evra just seems a mess lately. He shouldn't be captain, a player (a defender) that jogs back into position leaving huge gaps, doesn't exactly spread confidence in the team.
Last year, he was on the wane a bit but I thought that the World Cup probably took a lot out of him and this season after a proper break, I thought and hoped he would hit form but it doesn't look like it. He was never the greatest defender anyway but he was decent and very good going forward but these days he is just a liability.
Evra playing for United these days is just asking for trouble. Give Fabio a run of games, if his bird-like bones can take it, or blood in Fryers.
Or go in for Enrique in January :side:.

I don't see how he is a whinger though. He trolls Arsenal fans on occasion but apart from the World Cup I can't think of anything particularly whingey from him.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

You can have Enrique..... for one hundred million dollars


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

wayne bridge is available

out of contract at the end of the season too! bargain


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Fergie is ruthless. I reckon he will dump both Ferdinand and Evra in the summer.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

He actually convinced Evra to stay last summer, Evra wanted to leave. Fergie dumping Evra at the end of the season would be troll-tastic but sad . He's playing shit but he's hard not to love (for United fans).






''Wem-ba-leeeeeeee'' :lmao


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

evra looked good for a while against liverpool so i doubt he's completely lost it. just think he looks disinterested at the moment, needs fergie to light a firework under his arse. would help if he stripped him of the captaincy, because he is setting a shit example atm.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

United had similar problems with the back 4 back when we weren't doing great in the league circa 2004/5 probably even before then we never had a settled back four it wasn't until 2007ish fergie found a settled back 4 and we went on to dominate again and look very very good defensively.

Season 2007/2008 was a very good year defensively with mainly brown at rb, vidic, rio, evra best defence in the league at that point.


Everton away is always a dodgy and tough game need a win anyway we can get it but might have to settle for a draw.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



> *61.6 PER CENT VOTE FOR PROPOSAL TO CPO *
> 
> At today's (Thursday's) general meeting of Chelsea Pitch Owners (CPO), 61.6 per cent of votes cast on Chelsea Football Club's proposals to buy the freehold land on which the Stamford Bridge stadium sits were for the proposal.
> 
> However as 75 per cent of votes were needed, the proposals fail to pass.
> 
> Chelsea FC is naturally disappointed with the result. A large number of fans supported our proposals but it was always going to be difficult when we had to have a 75 per cent majority of voting shareholders accepting them.
> 
> We approached this process with transparency and the will to do what is best for Chelsea Football Club and while we will remain as ambitious as ever, this decision could slow down our progress.
> 
> Despite the vote, the facts remain that the current structure could hinder the club.


http://www.chelseafc.com/page/LatestNews/0,,10268~2495932,00.html

Ffs.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

What does that mean, they're staying at Stamford Bridge?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Yes, for the present and near future, anyway. Which isn't good enough.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

just reading through talksport now, it's pretty crazy that united have let on average 2+ more shots at the goal than teams like norwich, swansea, wigan etc


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Poor Chelsea.

We all know they need a move to have any chance of competing


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

couldnt they not just bribe the panel?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Heel said:


> *DAT HENRY SWAG.*


One of my favourite Henry moments ever, trolling so hard on that.



There was an AGM meeting today. Nothing came of it. Trolled by the club. Kroenke said hardly anything, and PHW dodged any hard questions. Wenger salvaged it, and made a fantastic speech. Here's the transcript - http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/Arsenal-Read-the-full-transcript-of-Arsene-Wenger-s-rousing-AGM-speech-Trust-us-this-team-will-fight-article821971.html

It sounds like RVP may well sign a new contract. He said a few weeks back he doesn't know what will happen, so if he has thought it over and entered contract negotiations, surely he is somewhat interested in staying at the club.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I feel really confident about the weekends game against Arsenal. So confident, that I'll even make a bold proposition. If Chelsea lose to Arsenal this weekend, I won't post in this thread for the rest of the season. So you all better be praying for a Chelsea victory, or this thread may drop in quality.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

No more Taylor Swift pictures.

Come on Arsenal! I just want a good game really, not arsed who wins tbh. Slight preference for Chelsea though.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

It's games like this where my dream team holds where my preference lies.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

So I take it Arsenal are going to win now.:hmm:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Rockhead said:


> I feel really confident about the weekends game against Arsenal. So confident, that I'll even make a bold proposition. If Chelsea lose to Arsenal this weekend, I won't post in this thread for the rest of the season. So you all better be praying for a Chelsea victory, or this thread may drop in quality.


Didn't you make that claim last season when We beat your asses & yet you showed up again a few weeks later? :hmm:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Ignore Rockhead. He said he'd off himself if Chelsea didn't get the 3 points against QPR 8*D

Still, go Arsenal


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Rockhead you better not have just jinxed us.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Rockhead also said he would never post on the forum again if Liverpool win the league (again) before Chelsea win the European Cup (for the first time).


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



steamed hams said:


> *Rockhead also said he would never post on the forum again if Liverpool win the league (again)* before Chelsea win the European Cup (for the first time).


That's a safe bet though, isn't it? Watch, I'll castrate myself if Liverpool win the league.

My balls are safe.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Joel said:


> http://www.chelseafc.com/page/LatestNews/0,,10268~2495932,00.html
> 
> Ffs.


Why is this bad? Chelsea don't need the revenue from a new stadium, and it's not like there's thousands of fans who can't get tickets at Stamford Bridge every week. If we're talking localized fanbase, Arsenal are the most popular team in London, and West Ham and Spurs are at least as popular as Chelsea. No need to leave a decent ground with a good history.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Joel said:


> Yes, for the present and near future, anyway. Which isn't good enough.


I hear lots of Chelsea fans are happy that their ten years of history isn't just being upped and moved. 8*D



Shepard said:


> Ignore Rockhead. He said he'd off himself if Chelsea didn't get the 3 points against QPR 8*D
> 
> Still, go Arsenal


Still waiting for this.

Wanting a Chelsea win this week. The more competition amongst the top three, the more entertaining it gets at the end of the season.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

we've got sunderland on saturday. fuck me that'll be an ugly game. would say for the casuals but it's going to be ugly for me as a fan.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



WWE_TNA said:


> *United had similar problems with the back 4 back when we weren't doing great in the league circa 2004/5 probably even before then we never had a settled back four it wasn't until 2007ish fergie found a settled back 4 and we went on to dominate again and look very very good defensively.
> 
> Season 2007/2008 was a very good year defensively with mainly brown at rb, vidic, rio, evra best defence in the league at that point.*
> 
> 
> Everton away is always a dodgy and tough game need a win anyway we can get it but might have to settle for a draw.


We only conceded 26 goals in 04/05, our defense was damn good that season with Gaz/Rio/Mikael/Heinze and the likes of Phil/Fortune/O'Shea/Brown coming in to it too. Our problem that cost us in 04/05 was the fact Van Nistelrooy was injured for the majority of it and only got 7 league goals, same with Saha who only got 2, and Solskjaer never made an appearance, so we relied alot on Rooney and Smith. Rooney got a good amount for his first season but couldn't carry us like Ruud could, and Smith had a great first six months saving us quite a few times, but then was injured a bit himself and didn't score from the end of December till early May.

Oh and Brown/Rio/Vidic/Evra of 07/08 was the best backline in the world, let alone the Premier League.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Rockhead said:


> I feel really confident about the weekends game against Arsenal. So confident, that I'll even make a bold proposition. If Chelsea lose to Arsenal this weekend, I won't post in this thread for the rest of the season. So you all better be praying for a Chelsea victory, or this thread may drop in quality.


you make those predictions all the time. how about the opposite.

if chelsea lose, you'll post even more. 

wait. hold on. that's not good for the rest of us.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

:lmao MIKEY


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Seb said:


> Why is this bad? Chelsea don't need the revenue from a new stadium, and it's not like there's thousands of fans who can't get tickets at Stamford Bridge every week. If we're talking localized fanbase, Arsenal are the most popular team in London, and West Ham and Spurs are at least as popular as Chelsea. No need to leave a decent ground with a good history.


I think we do need the extra revenue the new stadium would bring. We're still heavily reliant on Abramovich. Of course the new stadium won't change that completely, but it will lessen it.

I think a club that is constantly getting into semi finals of the Champions League, latter stages in domestic cups and feature in lot of deciding games in the Premier League, needs a bigger stadium than 42,000 odd.

I do see what you mean though, but I doubt we would have problems filling it out. Yes there is a lot of competition in London, but the club continues to grow through success (although there is a lot of competition for that too,now City are on the scene). It could also draw other options such as international friendlies and such.



BkB Hulk said:


> I hear lots of Chelsea fans are happy that their ten years of history isn't just being upped and moved. 8*D


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I read that for the United/Everton game that Neville is doubtful as he came off with a knock in the Carling Cup match against Chelsea. Also, Cahill is carrying an injury and Drenthe (who I'm a fan of) is suspended. Cahill's not really hit top form this season and Drenthe being suspended is an added bonus for us as he's been great for Everton in the last few games.

Apparently Rooney, Nani, Young and Evra are all set to return with only a few of the players that started in the Carling Cup match against Aldershot may be featured against Everton. I really think Berbatov, Valencia, Cleverley, Park, Jones, Vidic and Fabio all deserve a chance in this game. The team I'd like to see is:

De Gea
Smalling Jones Vidic Fabio
Valencia Cleverley Park Young
Rooney
Hernandez

*Subs:* Anders, Ferdinand, Carrick, Welbeck, Berbatov, Anderson & Nani​
I'd really like to see Fabio get a chance this time at left back over Evra. Ferguson needs to drop Evra for this game to teach him a lesson after his abysmal performance against Manchester City. Evra was poor throughout last season and although, he started off brightly this season, he's been so inconsistent. Against Basel and Man City in particular he was poor, jogging back and carelessly leaving space in dangerous areas for the opposition to attack. Not only that but at times he would not mark the man he's supposed to and so, they would cause an attack with such ease with no one even attempting to challenge them.

Evra has been promising going forward but when you show a lack of determination in getting back, it looks like you just don't give a flying fuck. Plus, he's been our captain with Vidic out, that sends out a bad message when even your captain doesn't give a shit about trying to defend. I thought after the disaster he had with the World Cup, he would bounce back this season and he did show that like I said for the first few games of the season, then had a few poor performances and then showed me he can actually put in a good shift at left back with his performance against Liverpool, only for it to all go downhill against Man City. He needs a good boot up the ass, especially when you see him attacking and jogging back when he/we lose the ball and the likes of Smalling who if he loses the ball when attacking, sprints back to make a challenge and shows a lot of determination. It just doesn't look very good.

As for Fabio, he's more of a threat I feel going forward and I believe he's slightly better than Evra when it comes to the attacking side of things. Defensively, I think he's more careful that Rafael (Who I prefer between the two) but he can make mistakes also. When he's on top form though, he's very good and can do both jobs of defending and contributing in attack brilliantly. Just look at how he did for the latter part of last season, he was sensational at right back and one of our better defenders. I think he's more than earned a chance to start at left back over Evra.

As for the team that I think will start, I actually think Ferguson will make only a few minor changes. Maybe put out a team like the following:

De Gea
Smalling Ferdinand Vidic Evra
Nani Cleverley Anderson Young
Rooney
Hernandez

*Subs:* Anders, Jones, Fabio, Park, Valencia, Welbeck & Berbatov​
I'm doubtful whether he'd start Cleverley as he may need a bit longer until he can play the full 90 minutes and therefore, may be used as a sub and they may go with Fletcher to start along side Anderson (which I really hope doesn't happen) or maybe bring Carrick or Park in. I'd have liked Berbatov to get a start after his great performance in the Carling Cup match but I think Ferguson will rely on the Rooney/Hernandez formidable partnership. Valencia again, I would have liked to see given the start over Nani, who was also another poor player against Man City but I think Ferguson may forgive and forget and give him a chance as he has been one of our best players this season.

On a side note, I hope Rafael is ready to return soon. The commentators mentioned it when United played Aldershot that Rafael was back in training. I'd like to see both Rafael and Smalling play a part in the right back spot with Smalling growing really well into the position and Rafael being one of our better right backs of the past few seasons (although during the 2010/2011 season he was injured a lot) and he has had some phenomenal stand out performances in that role. I'll be glad when he returns.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

when did clichy let nani out of his pocket? what a nice guy


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Young is a doubt for tomorrows match, so valencia will probably start on the right with nani on the left


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Did Young pick up an injury or something? A shame as despite him not really tracking back in the Man City game, I thought he was one of our bright sparks going forward and worked his socks off in trying to create something offensively.

Nani on the left hasn't worked the last few times he's played there but we'll see how things transpire if that does happen.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

yeah fergie said in his press conference that young picked up a toe injury so is a doubt


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

The only player that actually looked good against City was Fletcher and that's not just because he scored a goal. Fletcher is underrated in my opinion. I'd start him before Anderson any day of the week.

Anyway, Liverpool to dominate against West Brom, score at-least 3 goals and keep a clean sheet.

:side:

Lol @ Rockhead. I think Chelsea will win though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I don't know what to expect tomorrow. If Vermaelen starts alongside Koscielny then I would be confident of a draw, but if he doesn't, and it doesn't look like he will be starting then I can really see Chelsea winning it. If their wingers are on form then it could end up with them getting 3 or 4 goals, with our makeshift full backs.

We should be solid centrally, Koscielny has been great lately and is the type of defender you need when intricate balls are being played into the box. Arteta and Song need big games to win the ball and retain it. 

You have to think RVP will have a lot of joy with Luiz leaving holes in the defence pushing forward, and Terry might well be off his game with all the off field shenanigans. 

We have won at Stamford Bridge more than any other side in the PL, and with Drogba's absence and their record without him you have to say we've got history on our side at least.

In all, it's hard to make a prediction, but at the moment I'm going 3-1 Chelsea. There's very fine margins and Vermaelen starting will make an impact. I don't think losing is necessarily bad, it's always a hard place to go to, and a point would be absolutely fantastic for our confidence.

Apparently Arsenal are still scouting Jovetic, probably for a move in Januray, and we're also scouting Xhaka and Shaqiri from Basel.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

wtf is that ...... new name


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

yo it don't matter if some fool say he different.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Stringer listing all the talents that Arsenal are going to sign. Good times, I've missed this. When are Mata and Goetze joining?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

yeah i said we're signing jovetic, shaqiri and shaqa. not scouting them btw.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I think they'd be good signings. You'd definitely make a massive profit when you sell them to Man City two seasons later.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

wouldnt we just sign them now


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Kiz said:


> wouldnt we just sign them now


Arsenal train them up for you first, don't you know how this works by now?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

dont feel like paying 26 mil for more squad players though.

i wouldnt mind shaqiri though


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Heel's views of Arsenal ripped straight off the back page of the Sun :lmao Feeder club with the huge amount of examples like Cesc to Barca... Nasri to City, and Flamini to Milan... and... oh wait, those three and arguably Hleb and Ade are debatable as to us "feeding" other clubs. Hell, Flamini didn't leave for trophies, Hleb made a huge mistake and was desperate to come back and Adebayor couldn't stay. If you class them transfers as being a feeder club, then what about Liverpool with Mascherano, Xabi Alonso, Torres...

Just mad because no-one wants Liverpool players 8*D

There's nothing wrong with developing players then selling them anyway, you get great years out of great players, and you make massive profits on them, which is what a club like Arsenal is built on, it's self sustainable. Not like Liverpool, City or United where they throw money at problems, and make big losses.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

we'll be in a much better position next year hopefully. more revenue from the epl and champions league, players like tevez, adebayor, bridge, santa cruz off the books (all on 70k+ a week), hopefully guys like suarez, scapuzzi and razak pushing for first team selections, things are looking alright for us moneywise imo


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Kiz said:


> when did clichy let nani out of his pocket? what a nice guy


I hear Ashley Young is in doubt because he's still in Martin Kelly's pocket.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

As long as City don't keep pumping money, then yes, you will be fine. Get big players off the books, and maybe sign a few more players. I would buy a top class full back, and maybe another out and out playmaker and it's hard to see where you will need to strengthen for a few more years.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

EVERYONE is in the big greek's pocket.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

clichy and micah have been superb, apparently we have quite a good young fullback in the eds (cant remember his name, might be rekkik, looks a lot like van buyten actually) but clichy and micah are still pretty young. there also arent that many top class fullbacks out there anyways, ramos, lahm and alves instantly come to mind but none would get signed, and cashley cole is too old.

depending on our draw for the next round i wouldnt mind devante cole getting a run. maybe at the beginning of the fa cup also. im shocked owen works real hardgreaves wasnt playing against wolves though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



D'Angelo said:


> EVERYONE is in the big greek's pocket.


Nah, they're up his giant nose.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I would be massively surprised if Clichy maintains form, although if he does regain his 07/08 form for Arsenal then he will be one of the best in the league. A weakness in a team isn't that apparent though, since everyone else is so good. 

He did show a glimpse around Christmas time last year of him hitting form, but he soon turned back to his old ways.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Kiz said:


> im shocked owen works real hardgreaves wasnt playing against wolves though.


he's injured.

shocking i know.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Clichy just needs to make sure he doesn't get too comfortable playing for a very good team and having the rotation shit, else he might be prone to be too attacking and not track back hard enough. He's looked good from what I've seen this season though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

oh yeah, the kick to the calf in training. forgot about that


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*










Looked very decent in highlights from a youth game vs Arsenal this week (Arsenal won 1-0). Looks like he has an eye for a pass. Looks like to be in the same mold as Kaka. I only can hope he will turn out as good as him.

Shame he can't play any official games until 20th of January. Would have been nice to see him playing in the Carling Cup, supporting Lukaku and in front of McEachran and Romeu.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Joel, I stayed behind and watched the U18s game, and Piazon looked a very bright talent, looking forward to seeing more from him. Loftus-Cheek looks like a brilliant talent too. Bright futures over there.

Ansah, Gnabry, Angha, Monakana, Toral and Bunjaku all look great talents for Arsenal, particularly Ansah, Toral and Bunjaku. It's a shame Bellerin wasn't fit to start.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

^wtf D'Angelo, Stringer was better imo 

Villa tomorrow, a team we've had a good record against lately...but Bent is playing. I assume he'll get some stick (i'll be booing the bastard anyway) but I've got a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach he'll score the winner. I've already got a fiver on him to score anytime given how poor our defense can be anyway.

I'd like to say we'll win but I see us going behind and at best pulling it back for a draw. Hopefully Wickham starts again b/c apparently he was a nuisance in the Bolton game and I'd like to see him play in person for more than ten minutes


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

D'Angelo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Stringer.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



D'Angelo said:


> Stringer >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> D'Angelo.


All fixed


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Stinger sounded like a main event name, your new name sounds like its jobbersville for you.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Stringer Bell is a better character than D'Angelo Barksdale, imo. Although that's probably because we see more of Stringer in total throughout the series. And also Stringer was a better username as well.


Can't wait for Piazon. PIAZON 2012.

On a final note, Last Supper for Rockhead in this thread?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

damn, according to the daily mail smalling has broken a bone in his foot, seems rafael is coming back at just the right time


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

rockhead, accept my proposal.

arsenal wins: you lose replace Taylor Swift in your Avy and Sig with Diora Baird.

chelsea wins: i'll sport a taylor swift avy/sig. or taylor swift avy with a sig of the score.

draw: i ban kiz. 

DO YOU ACCEPT, OR ARE YOU A COWARD!?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

how bout 

draw: ban kiz

chelsea or arsenal wins: ban kiz anyways

he's gotten harder to deal with since city have been buttraping everyone.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

Accepted Mikey. Oh man, really want a draw now.

I'll accept that on top of my retiring from this thread with an Arsenal victory.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I can't decide who I want gone more, Rockhead or Kiz :hmm: 

Actually I don't mind Kiz cause I like City, being neutral about the top teams and all, so go Arsenal 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

oh no. if arsenal wins, you have to post. a lot.

i want to see diora.

oh yeah. time table for keeping the avy/sig is from after the match until next monday. 12:00AM ET. Like 7.8 days.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



united_07 said:


> damn, according to the daily mail smalling has broken a bone in his foot, seems rafael is coming back at just the right time


Captain Rafael wins games.










Ferguson approves.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



D'Angelo said:


> I would be massively surprised if Clichy maintains form, although if he does regain his 07/08 form for Arsenal then he will be one of the best in the league. A weakness in a team isn't that apparent though, since everyone else is so good.
> 
> He did show a glimpse around Christmas time last year of him hitting form, but he soon turned back to his old ways.


The 2 games at christmas were just a blip don't worry he's still dog.



BkB Hulk said:


> Clichy just needs to make sure he doesn't get too comfortable playing for a very good team and having the rotation shit, else he might be prone to be too attacking and not track back hard enough. He's looked good from what I've seen this season though.


I think mancini will recognise that and make sure to keep dropping Clichy to remind him he's shit.



Chain Gang solider said:


> All fixed


 agree Stringer > D'angelo.

Game tomos chelsea win, both teams to score, Chelsea scorers wouldn't back against Torres, Mata, Terry and Lampard all scoring in a 4-1 win.

Bets just going to play it safe on this one with the Both teams to score 7/10 - fiver.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



Rockhead said:


> Stringer Bell is a better character than D'Angelo Barksdale, imo. Although that's probably because we see more of Stringer in total throughout the series. And also Stringer was a better username as well.
> 
> 
> Can't wait for Piazon. PIAZON 2012.
> 
> On a final note, Last Supper for Rockhead in this thread?


I think Dee is better, even though both are amazing. So many quotes. I felt I needed to change up, Stringer was getting stale and a re-watch of season 1 had me remembering how awesome D'Angelo was.


I'm worried by Arsenal fans getting optimistic about getting some points tomorrow. Yes, we have come on a lot, a few weeks ago I would have laughed at the proposition of getting a point at Stamford Bridge, but it's a possibility now. It's going to be very tough but we'll give it all we've got hopefully.


http://www.physioroom.com/news/english_premier_league/players/1284/vassiriki_diaby_injury.html

Diaby has to be top 5 crocks in England?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Preferred the old title.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

new title sucks. you're a garbage mod mike


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

You guys are gonna hate him more when he has to bump Taylor Swift in his sig tomorrow.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*

I did want a Chelsea win before, and I guess I kind of still do, because Rockhead really shouldn't enforce the Swift thing. No straight guy would. On the other hand, Kiz gets banned for a draw. Not going to lie - that does sound appealing.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

hey, fuck off

you're all threatened by me, it's understandable. with my incredible wit and superior intellect. why always me?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*



> Manchester United boss Sir Alex Ferguson believes Wayne Rooney is still seen as a "traitor" by Everton fans.
> 
> United visit Goodison Park on Saturday after what Ferguson admits has been a tough week following their thrashing by Manchester City last Sunday.
> 
> And he is expecting another hard game, with former Evertonian Rooney, 26, sure to receive a hostile reception.
> 
> "You know what fans are like, he's a traitor as far as they are concerned," he said.
> 
> "That's never going to change."
> 
> Ferguson added: "He's had mixed success going to Everton. He's scored a couple of goals in previous games and gets booed as normal.
> 
> "He got booked in one game and I took him off because there was no way I was going to give the referee an opportunity to send him off.
> 
> "That's where the hype around the ground in terms of him getting booed every time he makes a challenge comes into it."
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> My attitude is to completely forget it - it never happened
> Sir Alex Ferguson on the City defeat
> Ferguson will be mindful of last season's encounter at Goodison where a United side missing Rooney let slip a 3-1 lead by conceding two stoppage-time goals to draw 3-3 with David Moyes' team.
> 
> The Premier League champions have not won at Goodison since 2007.
> 
> Ferguson wants his side to recover from the demoralising 6-1 defeat by Manchester City, which leaves their rivals five points above them at the Premier League summit.
> 
> And he aims to build on an encouraging League Cup win over Aldershot on Tuesday.
> 
> "It's been a tough week for everyone. It was a bad result [against City] but we have to get over it - the fans, players, employees, staff. Everyone was involved in the disappointment," the Scot said.
> 
> "We enjoyed Tuesday night but we need to show ourselves on Saturday."
> 
> On the City defeat, he said: "You can analyse it as much as you want but it's not going to do us any good. My attitude is to completely forget it - it never happened.
> 
> "What can happen is we can show Manchester United in its proper light. We didn't do that last week but we can do that on Saturday.
> 
> "We have done that pretty well over the years, [in 1996-97] we lost 5-0 to Newcastle and won the league by 10 or 11 points.
> 
> "We have the experiences of having recovered many, many times and that's what you have to do when you are a club like United."
> 
> His side may be without winger Ashley Young, who has a toe injury, and could include midfielder Tom Cleverley, who impressed in midweek against Aldershot.
> 
> Everton will be missing Royston Drenthe after the Dutchman was sent off in their Carling Cup defeat by Chelsea.
> 
> Former United player Phil Neville and midfielder Tim Cahill will miss out because of injury.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/15499895.stm

DAT CUNT


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Lots of noise saying Ramires is injured today. I didn't even know. Big boost for us.

Wouldn't want to be Arsene today, has a lot of tough decisions to make. Who will play at right back, Jenkinson is 50/50, if Vermaelen is fit then who does he partner, if he partners Koscielny then it looks like Djourou/Jenkinson at RB. Tough decisions.

My predicted line-up

Szczesny

Jenkinson - Koscielny - Vermaelen - Santos

Song
Arteta - Ramsey

Walcot - RVP - Gervinho​
Walcott has to perform well today, his presence will probably curb Cole's attacking instincts more. Song will have to have a big game today, has to fill in gaps and contain the drifting Mata. Lots of intriguing battles today. Gervinho v Bosingwa should go in Gervinho's way, he should have some joy there.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

So I want that draw so Kiz gets banned.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

united team



> De Gea Jones Evans Vidic Evra Park Fletcher Cleverley Welbeck Rooney Hernandez
> Lindegaard, Ferdinand, Owen, Berbatov, Nani, Fabio, Valencia


surprised nani and valencia are only on the bench, and would have rather seen fabio instead of evra


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

SAHA to score.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

What an odd decision to start Evans and Evra after their poor performances against Man City. Fabio deserved a start but it's good to see Cleverley back. Looks like we're playing a 4-3-3 formation.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

if i get banned i hope woy embarasses the livershits.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

To be fair, Kiz, I would still be supporting a Chelsea win if it wasn't for the TSwift stip.

Evans getitng another go doesn't particularly surprise me. SAF seems to like him, so he's always going to give him a chance to make up for his mistake.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

evans playing fpalm

good decision to leave out ferdinand though. will be interesting to see how close cleverly is to 100%. united need the anderson/cleverly combo till january, it's the only thing that's worked.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Evans :lmao

Ferguson really trusts that guy.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

wait how is evans in the line up? thought it was straight red?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*



King Kenny said:


> wait how is evans in the line up? thought it was straight red?


Professional foul, not violent conduct -> one game suspension.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

hope we see another red card :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Osman, Rodwell and Fellaini are going to absolutely boss that midfield. They should get a point.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

I wonder how ADAM will react of Rodwell performs better than Cleverly. 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

full everton team

Everton: Howard, Hibbert, Heitinga, Jagielka, Baines, Coleman, Fellaini, Rodwell, Bilyaletdinov, Osman, Saha. Subs: Mucha, Stracqualursi, McFadden, Gueye, Barkley, Vellios, Mustafi.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*



D'Angelo said:


> Lots of noise saying Ramires is injured today. I didn't even know. Big boost for us.
> 
> Wouldn't want to be Arsene today, has a lot of tough decisions to make. Who will play at right back, Jenkinson is 50/50, if Vermaelen is fit then who does he partner, if he partners Koscielny then it looks like Djourou/Jenkinson at RB. Tough decisions.
> 
> My predicted line-up
> 
> Szczesny
> 
> Jenkinson - Koscielny - Vermaelen - Santos
> 
> Song
> Arteta - Ramsey
> 
> Walcot - RVP - Gervinho​
> Walcott has to perform well today, his presence will probably curb Cole's attacking instincts more. Song will have to have a big game today, has to fill in gaps and contain the drifting Mata. Lots of intriguing battles today. Gervinho v Bosingwa should go in Gervinho's way, he should have some joy there.


http://www.chelseafc.com/page/LatestNews/0,,10268~2497410,00.html

named in squad. Expected to start according to Chelsea website, + twitter

Luiz dropped in favour of Ivanovic.

Vermaelen on bench, Djourou is RB


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Cech, Bosingwa, Ivanovic, Terry, Cole; Mikel, Ramires, Lampard; Mata, Sturridge, Torres

Szczesny, Djourou, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Andre Santos, Song, Arteta, Ramsey, Walcott, Gervinho, Van Persie.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

What's with the early kick off time? 

Park on the right to track Baines I'd say. Welbeck on the left and Rooney off Hernandez.

It's how the back lines up is interesting.

Evans--------Jones-------Vidic----------Evra


That maybe it because Evans and Vidic don't suit each other at CB.

If that is the case it's odd selecting Evans over Fabio.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Evans has started off poorly, letting Seamus get past him with ease. Everton have started off the better team but United have had the better chance where Park should have scored.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

confirmed line up 

Cech, Bosingwa, Terry, Ivanovic, Cole, Ramires, Lampard, Mikel, Sturridge, Torres, Mata

Szcez, Djourou, Per, Kos, Santos, Song, Arteta, Ramsey, Walcott, Gerv, RVP


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Chelsea to win 2-1.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

1 of our first choice defenders playing, Verm not starting, Mata and Sturridge vs our full backs = LOL. Ramires bombing into the box. Fuck this. 3-1 to Chelsea.

Christ our away record is shocking at the minute. We still had the best away record in the league I think last season.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Still think Arsenal will win.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

CHICHARITTTTOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

chico


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

someone pm me a link to the united game? twitters down so i can't search.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

fuck off mexican


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Fuck you, Javier.

EDIT: An Arsenal win would be a huge troll face. Do we go like 3, 4 points behind them if we win? DAYUM.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Jones is doing a good job at right back and Park is doing a solid job supporting him... he's not let Baines out of his sight.

Our midfield is dominating right now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Fucking Javier 

Damn RVP has scored over 50% of Arsenal's goals In 2011. Including being injured for a lil while. Fuck they need him back.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

That Park Chu Young looks like one hell of a finisher. Just saw his goal against Bolton again. 

I really want Arsenal to win this afternoon and pile more misery on Chelsea and their immoral, all round scumbag twat of a captain. 

Unfortunately, cant see anything other than a Chelsea win, even if they are missing Drogba. 

Having said that if Arsenal create lots of chances for RVP who knows? He has proven before he can give Chelsea problems.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

fuck they take their time with the draw, fuckheads


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

I do think this side is a bit more suited to playing them than previous teams, even though it isn't as good as our previous teams. I'm not too bothered if we lose that much, it's always a hard game at the Bridge, a point would be great, especially with a kind of makeshift defence. 

Just watching the previous games at the Bridge, amazing fixture and hopefully more of the same today.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Carling Cup draw: Arsenal vs Manchester City, Chelsea vs Liverpool, Manchester United vs Crystal Palce and Cardiff vs Blackburn.

United get such a hard draw as usual then....


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

^:lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

First 30 minutes, we've been brilliant but Everton are getting back into it and we're constantly giving the ball away and losing it as soon as we win it or regain possession. Ferguson won't be happy with that.

Baines hits the crossbar from a great freekick!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Man Cith Vs Arsenal 
Liverpool Vs Chelsea 
Crystal Palace vs Manchester United 
Blackburn Vs Cardiff 


Man U with that easy draw again


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: the BROTHA just wants to know "WHY ALWAYS ME?". Can he get an answer*



D'Angelo said:


> There goes Arsenal's chances. United, Chelsea and City all still in. Liverpool would be tricky too. I'll be praying for a Palace or Cardiff draw. Blackburn wouldn't be bad either. No doubt United will get Palace, and we'll be stuck with City.



.......


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

lol surprised to see that fuckhead terry on the pitch. 

and Arsenal are screwed for CC.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

youre all just jelly of terry and his greatness


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Djourou :lmao Wish we had Sagna.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

opening 5 minutes and already Arsenal's defence are everywhere.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

WTF IS ARSENAL DEFENSE?!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

The fuck is that, Sturridge?!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

so does this also mean that united play blackburn/cardiff in semi's?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

I'm happy with the Carling Cup Draw.

Half time, United 1-0 up from a nice Chicharito goal. It was actually a good team goal after we worked it out to Evra who delivered a decent cross and Hernandez, who was unmarked, slotted it away easily.

However, the final 15 minutes of that first half, we were being stupid on the ball. I don't understand why we do this; we start off great for 30 minutes and then begin to get careless and give away very sloppy balls. Even Rooney's been guilty of this with some poor passing on his behalf.

For me, Jones has been Man of the Match so far, the guy has been a beast at right back. He's kept things pretty much quiet down the wing for Everton, intercepted some of the Everton play, made some well timed tackles and has charged forward and created some chances for us. What a player!

If I were Ferguson, make a change in the second half immediately. Bring on someone like Valencia or Nani as we need more of a threat down the right wing as Park may have fantastic workrate but down the right he doesn't really offer much. Maybe take off Fletcher and slot Park in the middle with Cleverley and have either Nani or Valencia on the right to create something for us. Only Evra has been the threatening player when we've utilized our width.

I've got a feeling with the chances they've created (although only the freekick was their best chance) Everton will get a goal back. United were adding the pressure on Everton really well for the first 30 minutes and we were winning a lot of the ball until we got sloppy. We need to keep that going in the second half and get a goal or two to hopefully secure the 3 points.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Arsenal defence is scary good.



D'Angelo said:


> Lots of noise saying Ramires is injured today. I didn't even know. Big boost for us.
> 
> Wouldn't want to be Arsene today, has a lot of tough decisions to make. Who will play at right back, Jenkinson is 50/50, if Vermaelen is fit then who does he partner, if he partners Koscielny then it looks like Djourou/Jenkinson at RB. Tough decisions.
> 
> My predicted line-up
> 
> Szczesny
> 
> Jenkinson - Koscielny - Vermaelen - Santos
> 
> Song
> Arteta - Ramsey
> 
> Walcot - RVP - Gervinho​
> *Walcott has to perform well today, his presence will probably curb Cole's attacking instincts more.* Song will have to have a big game today, has to fill in gaps and contain the drifting Mata. Lots of intriguing battles today. Gervinho v Bosingwa should go in Gervinho's way, he should have some joy there.


:side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

also i watched the draws...it was just numbers (no teams), and apparently they "knew" the teams to correspond with those numbers

:side:


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

fuck me gervinho.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

:lmao Gervinho


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

GERVINHO MISSES A SITTER


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

:lmao Gervinho


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

nice shot :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

London teams have no defence anymore.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

shit me, van persie should have put that one away aswell.

edit: lampard, 1-0


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

LAMPARD


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

LAMPARD

WOOOOOO


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

FRANKY!!!!


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

FUCK YOU FRANK.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Only at Arsenal can a German defender look so inept :lmao

Walcott looks to have found a consistent final delivery.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Gervinho's fault.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

WHY DIDNT CHEZZERS CATCH IT


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

FRANK


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Super Frank with dem goals and cheeseburgers


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Per managed to move fast enough to get under the ball. At his height, that's impressive.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

arsenal look lively, but i fear a 2nd goal. if that happens, we'll pucker.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Arsenal look great in attack. Defence we should improve hopefully Verm shall be on second half.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Looks like Cleverley has gone off injured. Not a good thing to hear.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Santos is so fuckin slow. He looks a bit fat.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

RVPPPPPP

Amazing as usual.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Typical Arsenal Buildup ! VANN PERSIIE


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*



CyberWaste said:


> Santos is so fuckin slow. He looks a bit fat.



He is a fatter and shitter left sided version of Danny Alves. Not been impressed at all with him.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

cesc ramseygas to gervinho, gervinho to rvp, 1-1!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Beautiful goal from Arsenal. Great Pass from Gervinho & Ramsey too


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

woopsadaisy


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Class goal. Deservedly level.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

RVP again...saviour


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

RVP is such a boss isnt he? Get in!!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Good passing there, 1-1. Walcott nearly got a couple of assists earlier.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Offside


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

lol at chesney trolling the crowd as they're cheering for the disallowed goal.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Santos is SO AWFUL.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

:lmao


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*



redeadening said:


> youre all just jelly of terry and his greatness


Yes we are all so jealous of an fuckwit completely devoid of any moral fiber whatsoever.

Pisses me off that this tool is England captain. 

And pray tell, what is exactly so fucking great about him?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

the defending ... it's not good.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Proper end to end stuff this isnt it? Quality.

If Arsenal could sort their fucking defence out, they would have a decent side because attacking wise its clear the impetus is there.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*



FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Yes we are all so jealous of an fuckwit completely devoid of any moral fiber whatsoever.
> 
> Pisses me off that this tool is England captain.
> 
> And pray tell, what is exactly so fucking great about him?


trolled into trollhood


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

BIG MAN!!!

Edit

Mertesacker again the issue :lmao


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Santos is so RUBBISH. Terry Scores fpalm


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

mertesacker is shit.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

DAT CUNT TERRY SCORED.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

AVB with the Sheamus impersonation. :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

BIG BRAVE MAN JOHN TERRY


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Mertesacker, Santos and Djourou were AMAZINGLY TERRIBLE.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Im happy for such a nice and genuine man like Jonathan Terry to score.



Also mertesakar is a big slow lump of shit


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Sure enough just as I was slagging that twat off, he goes and scores. 

Prick.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

told u that the leader of men would rise to the ocasion.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

john terry is a stand up guy


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*



FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Yes we are all so jealous of an fuckwit completely devoid of any moral fiber whatsoever.
> 
> Pisses me off that this tool is England captain.
> 
> And pray tell, what is exactly so fucking great about him?


His goalscoring ability. :side:

Game has been entertaining as a neutral. Very open + with shitty defending.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Big Man RISING ABOVE HATE


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

The Arsenal fans on here wish they had a stand up guy like Terry in their team instead of all those Thugs


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

come on everton


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

John Terry is a good upstanding citizen. Dont believe me? Ask Wayne Bridge or QPR or black people


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

everton to get another 2 in injury time to sneak it :side:


----------



## KME

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Great game. Arsenal's interpretation of defending is amusing, but Chelsea are being very charitable as well, so s'all good. 

Dissapointed to see Terry score. Then again I'm always sad to see him score. Or play. Or be alive :hb

Santos does not know how to play football I don't think... and it's rubbing off on Mertesacker. Sturridge has had a bit of a mare as well, for all of Arsenal's chances and such, he should have created a goal for Torres and scored one himself, Chelsea could really have this wrapped up. Could see him coming back strongly though. 

Think Chelsea will win it, don't think its the end of the goals though. Hope not anyway.

And Everton haven't a hope in hell.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

:lmao Santos was absolutely awful. Djourou had a mare in first 5 minutes but was very solid after that. Per having a poor game. 

This game should be around 4-3 to Chelsea. Gervinho definitely should have scored, and PER should have too.

Such basic defending poor for both sides. Terry has been solid, and Cole has been pretty good overall too.

Thank god for Koscielny. I really hope Vermaelen comes on for Santos.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

LINESMAN GET THE FUCK UP U DIVING WANKA!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*



KME said:


> Great game. Arsenal's interpretation of defending is amusing, but Chelsea are being very charitable as well, so s'all good.
> 
> *Dissapointed to see Terry score. Then again I'm always sad to see him score. Or play. Or be alive* :hb
> 
> Santos does not know how to play football I don't think... and it's rubbing off on Mertesacker. Sturridge has had a bit of a mare as well, for all of Arsenal's chances and such, he should have created a goal for Torres and scored one himself, Chelsea could really have this wrapped up. Could see him coming back strongly though.
> 
> Think Chelsea will win it, don't think its the end of the goals though. Hope not anyway.
> 
> And Everton haven't a hope in hell.


Would be hilarious if he gets himself sent off in the 2nd half. 

Can see more defensive howlers from Arsenal in the 2nd half gifting Chelsea some more goals. I am encouraged by the fact that Arsenal are posing an attacking threat though. Just a shame the defence is so cack though.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*



KME said:


> Dissapointed to see Terry score. Then again I'm always sad to see him score. Or play. Or be alive :hb


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

SANTOS


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

THIS CANT BE HAPPENING


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

SANTOS!!!!! Your still shit at defending  2-2


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

:lmao what the fuck is going on?


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Thought Chezza was going to get a red


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

clumsy from chesney but same old cole making a huge meal of it.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

This is such an entertaining game. Both teams have been horrific defensively.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Chezzer got off lucky there. COULD have been a red.


----------



## KME

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Ha, brilliant, pleased for Santos, it was cringeworthy watching him defend, felt very sorry for him. 

Then he ruins it with the dancing D: Fuck me this game is ludicrously open.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

strangest game EVER


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!

Put Santos up front. I daresay he will be more use up there!

Get in Gooners!


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

A VERY Entertaining game


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

kiz to get banned?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

THEOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

3-2 Arsenal


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*



King Kenny said:


> kiz to get banned?


Maybe not 

This game is nuts


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

LONDON IS RED.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

HOLY SHITNITZ


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

WALCOTT


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

i marked hard for teh walcott goal.

like, jizz all over the place.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Yesss!! Get in! What a fuckin game!

Now get Verms on to sure up the defence a bit FFS!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

If it stays like this...I AM A WIZARD.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

EGAME teh master predictorz


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

more goals in this yet. im surprised at how shit chelsea's defending has been.

Szcezney should have been sent off for the wild lunge at Cole tbf so another game of bad refereeing costing chelsea but if we get these 3 points i wont care.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Theo Walcott IS A FOOTBALL


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

And apparently only Arsenal's defending is bad? You could drive a bus through this Chelsea defence.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

:lmao

city to score 5 or more against wolves?

another goal by chelsea and kiz gets banned


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

I hope he brings on David Luiz soon. You know... for the laugh.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

jose boswinga should feel bad he's the only player on the pitch worse than Santos.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Full time, United win 1-0 against a very good Everton side.

I'm more pleased with the 3 points and the cleansheet than the performance. The first 30 minutes as I said, we were dominating and there was some terrific link up play between Fletcher, Cleverley, Rooney, Welbeck and Park at various points during the match. We should have also got a second where Park had a good chance from a few yards out but he struck it right at Howard.

The final 15 minutes of the first half and we allowed Everton to get back into it, where we went back to the trademark _"I'll make an easy pass but give it away carelessly"_ routine from United. That is one thing that needs to be sorted out as the first few games of the season, we were dominating in midfield and our quick touches, passes and overall link up play was top notch. However, that has disintegrated since the Chelsea game.

Second half and Everton were having much more possession than United and even though they were the better team in the second half, they didn't really create anything in our final third. They just kept blasting the ball and it would go miles off target. Their only good chance was the Baines freekick.

The positives to take out this game; the cleansheet for De Gea who really deserves it, the 3 points and also the solid defending at the back. Evra and Evans were okay but Vidic and Jones were fantastic and our best defenders throughout the entire game. It would be a toss up between those two for whose Man of the Match. Hopefully this is an indication that Vidic is getting back to his best after his poor start to the season as today, he was a machine.

A shame Rooney goes another Premier League game without a goal, he didn't have one chance at goal really but it appears as if his main role today was to help out in midfield and he did drop deep a lot of time. His passing was a bit off though but he worked hard. Likewise, Park who just runs non-stop... fantastic workrate.

Welbeck had a good game and kept the ball well on the left wing for us, Hernandez did well and got the nice goal to win us the game and Fletcher and Cleverley were solid also.

Bring on Galati and Sunderland at home next.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

That was a foul by Boswinga, wasn't going for the ball


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Throw on arse shavings and take off RVP. Hes been anonymous in the second half.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Commentator: He looks a bit like Drogba


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Ramsey has been class!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*



CyberWaste said:


> Throw on arse shavings and take off RVP. Hes been anonymous in the second half.


Arse Shavings will be just as anonymous (if that is possible)


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*



ßen said:


> evans playing fpalm





Joel said:


> Evans :lmao
> 
> Ferguson really trusts that guy.


Clean sheet, bitches! Although, I did read that he didn't play very well....but clean sheet, bitches! :side:

Chelsea/Arsenal is brilliant. Both defences are so shit, both teams are crying out for someone like Evans at the back.

C'mon Arsenal, even though my money is Chelsea.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

MIGHTY CARL JENKINSON


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Oh no, Jenkinson...


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Need some defensive backup with Verma on the bench!!!

Brings on Jenkinsons.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

JENKINSON


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Wenger feels bad on Bosingwa being the worst player on pitch so sends on the worst player in professional football.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Ramires off, Booker T on.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Ivano-bitch with that delayed reaction.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*



Gunner14 said:


> Wenger feels bad on Bosingwa being the worst player on pitch so sends on the worst player in professional football.


made me laugh.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Van Persie calling Ivanovic a fucking wanker. :lmao


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

3-3


----------



## God™

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

MATA!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Might have been a free in the build-up. Baby Drogba acting like a blocker in NFL.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Van Persie calling Bosingwa a fucking wanker. :lmao


Hes just jealous of Bonsingwa's mighty uni-brow.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

MATA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Friggin jizzed at that goal. Wonderful and outta no where


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

MATA


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

I thought Mata was going to Arsenal Stringer 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

what a goal


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Clear foul from Lukaku. Ludicrous.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Cheers arsene we had a chance till you put on Jenkinson then might get away with a point so you put on Rosicky. Thanks a fucking bunch

We'll lose 4-3 now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Definite free, the ref should have seen that. Wenger's going to go mad.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*



steamed hams said:


> I thought Mata was going to Arsenal Stringer 8*D


He was the deal was done. contract signed then Arsene delayed the move scared that we'd end up selling Fabregas cheap if we signed his replacement so Valencia told us to fuck off and accepted a deal from Chelsea.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Jesus what a hit from MATA.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

John Terry you tool lmfao


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

OMMMMFFFFFFFFFGGGGGGG RVPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

4-3 Arsenal :lmao


----------



## God™

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Terry you fucking cunt.

EDIT: Shit pass.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

:lmao BIG MAN SLIPS

VAN PERSIE


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

YEEEESSSSSSSSSS! Epic game!!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

TERRY :lmao


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

lmao terry


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

:lmao that was horrible

RVPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

BIG MAN, slipped on the banana he was going to taunt Walcott with.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Lolol Terry take a bow son


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

:lmao terry


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

BIG MAN!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

God this would be the perfect way to end it. 

RVP with the glory, and dat cunt Terry in shambles.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

video replays suggest Terry called RVP a **** cunt.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao BIG MAN SLIPS
> 
> VAN PERSIE


Yet again in a high pressure situation, the big man slips:lmao:lmao

All evened out in the end didnt it? Was hoping for the cunt being sent off, but I'll settle for him looking like a moron instead.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Szczesny lucky.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

5-3 Arsenal :lmao


----------



## God™

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Bosingwa is a fucking spastic.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

RVVVVVPPPPPPPPP

I fucking called it.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

What. A. Game.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

Hat Trick from RVP

What a fucking match


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

thats an epic finish. so glad RVP is my FF captain.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*

wow. PILEDRIVER of a shot


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*

5-3, RVP with the finish.

Cech is having an absolute mare.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*

Fuck EGame.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*

RVP = sick


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*

RVPPP HATRICKKK WELL FUCKING DESERVEDDD


ROSICKYY IS DEFINETLY A FOOTBALLL :lmao


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*

Hat-trick. This match is awesome~!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*

Fucking hell?!!

Am I actually reading this right? Arsenal scored 5 at the Bridge?!

Chelsea's defence was worse than Arsenal and that takes some doing!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*

Three mental results this season. United 8-2 Arsenal, United 1-6 City and now Chelsea 3-5 Arsenal. Weird season.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*

RVP is the best striker in the world at the moment. 

Like I said...RVP carries this team on his shoulders.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*

What a game.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*

Chelsea seem a little blue.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*

Torres has been fucking atrocious.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*

all smiles today. 8*D


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*

That was absolute class! RVP is unstoppable!


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*



EGame said:


> RVP is the best striker in the world at the moment.
> 
> Like I said...RVP carries this team on his shoulders.


Agreed, just ever so slightly ahead of Villa.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*

a blue theatre of dreams this week, plenty of empty seats after the VAN PERSIE goal


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*

since last season, RVP has 10 goals after the 75th minute.

Clutch.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*

Torres did a great job of tearing us apart like some people said he would.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*

Villa isn't really a striker these days though, he plays down the left wing.

RVP is the man though. He's probably ahead of Rooney and Higuain now, as EGame said, as the in form striker in the world. Well, unless you count Messi. I hope RVP stays at Arsenal.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*



FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Fucking hell?!!
> 
> Am I actually reading this right? Arsenal scored 5 at the Bridge?!
> 
> Chelsea's defence was worse than Arsenal and that takes some doing!


That shows you didnt watch the game though because Chelsea could and should have been 3-0 up in the 1st 4 minutes.

Very good game to win nice to win a big game again. Shuts up all the doubters who think we wont come 4th but gives voice to all the idiots who think that 4th is an achievement.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Well done to Arsenal, brilliant performance and result for them. It was so sweet watching that absolute disgusting cunt Terry cost Chelsea the game.

Viva John Terry!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Chelsea fans can expect a very nice picture of RVP today fo sho


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

RVP is the best striker in the Premier League by a million miles. Pushing ever closer to best player in England on recent form. Probably the best striker in the world at the moment.

Don't forget Gervinho, Ramsey and Koscielny who were all top class too. Arteta had a good game, and Djourou was extremely solid.

This is the Arsenal, Juan Mata.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

:lmao @ chelsea


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Prem thread: Arsenal v Chelsea. Mikey v Rockhead. Diora Baird v T-Swift. Sig bet*



Rush said:


> BIG MAN, slipped on the banana he was going to taunt Walcott with.


:lmao

Good recovery win against Everton, just got back from the game. Welbeck put in a great shift down the left and did his job well, Jones and Vidic were immense all day and were a much steadier hand than last week. Hernandez proving again why its so hard to leave him out, just makes such incisive and clinical runs which plays into our style of football so well, he and berbatov could have been a great pairing with Rooney playing CM or Attacking Mid but Fergie seems to have lost all faith in Berba, which is ironic when he had his best season with us last year.

Chelsea-Arsenal game sounds like another mad game from this season, :lmao at Terry though, couldn't have happened to a more deserving player.


Shit CC draw btw, wanted Cardiff or Palace away and instead got a crap home draw.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Looks like Kiz (and Gunner 8*D) are safe from Mikey.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*

Get the fuck in! Im fucking buzzing 3 points behind Chelsea as well


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> RVP is the best striker in the Premier League by a million miles. Pushing ever closer to best player in England on recent form. Probably the best striker in the world at the moment.


I wouldn't say a million miles. Rooney has been sensational this season. So has Aguero.

On another note, Cech was beyond terrible today. AVB should be on the phone to Emery begging for Courtois back.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

:lmao great win for arsenal

villa boas out status's by chelsea fans


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Well done to Arsenal, brilliant performance and result for them. It was so sweet watching that absolute disgusting cunt Terry cost Chelsea the game.
> 
> Viva John Terry!


4th goal wasn't Terry's fault. Pass from Malouda was an absolute disgrace. Why was he even going back when we had the momentum?

But on a whole, the loss was Terry, Ivanovic, Cole, Bosingwa, Mikel Cech and AVB's fault. Disgusting defending. Poor organisation. And lame goalkeeping.

Something needs to fucking change. We defend like a Championship team.

Torres was awful. Sturridge was awful. Lampard, Mata and Ramires were ok.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Best striker in the World right now might still go to Messi afterall he has like 16 goals & 10 Assists in 15 games. Crazy stuff. RVP is defo right up there though with him


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata, Arsenal is just better!*



Gunner14 said:


> That shows you didnt watch the game though because Chelsea could and should have been 3-0 up in the 1st 4 minutes.
> 
> Very good game to win nice to win a big game again. Shuts up all the doubters who think we wont come 4th but gives voice to all the idiots who think that 4th is an achievement.


Their defence was fucking wank in the second half and clearly it showed by conceding 4 goals.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Yeah reactionary, not a million miles but still best in England IMO. 

Definitely cemented himself into Arsenal folklore. Buzzing. If Ramsey keeps this up, we won't be lacking for creativity either!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Couldn't of happened to a bigger cunt either. Exactly what JT deserved.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

van persie what a classy guy


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Best striker in the World right now might still go to Messi afterall he has like 16 goals & 10 Assists in 15 games. Crazy stuff. RVP is defo right up there though with him


It's hard to consider Messi as a traditional striker though, I consider him more to be a center forward more than anything. He does play the midfield quite a lot. But yeah if you do consider Messi, he is still better.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Pretty much speechless right now. Can't remember any season where our best result and worst result have been so far apart on the great/shitty spectrum.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

The best thing about this for Arsenal fans is that despite losing Cesc and Nasri, they can clearly still score goals, and that's even without Wilshere. Their problem is still the same as it was last season, their defending. Walcott was sublime today, would've been the MOTM, but you can't argue with RVP after that hat-trick.

Edit: Oh and Messi isn't a striker. He plays that false number 9 role, where Laudrup used to play. If you ever watch Barca, you'll notice they don't have a single player around the opposition back 4 when they're off the ball. Messi plays from extremely deep.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

You consider RVP better than Messi, or the other way around?

We showed unbelievable character today, even though the defending was shocking we had to create the chances, and we did. 

This 5-3 will go down in history. Game of the season, surely.

Agree with Seb, Walcott was immense too. It's strange, recently we have looked solid defensively, but poor offensively. Complete opposite today. I think with Vermaelen back, partnering Koscielny we will be better. Gibbs is far better than Santos, and Sagna is one of the best RBs in the world.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

game of the season for arsenal, yes.


----------



## Jordo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Arsenal and chelski what a game hope liverpools is entertaining and we with all the goals


----------



## KME

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Tell me I didn't just see that. Whattagame. Some fucking hideous defending amongst all that but very very entertaining, one of the best games the league's ever seen in terms of constant chances. I think some will have hated the game based on the amount of mistakes, it was all a bit bizarre, but fuck that, it was great fun, so glad I watched that instead of my other plan (sleep). Pleased for RVP, always thought as soon as he got a good long run without injury he'd show his true class. 

2 stupidly high scoring upsets between 2 of the biggest clubs in the league for the second weekend running. It's a mad, mad, mad, mad league.

Walcott and Ramsey really impressed me today, felt they really stood up and took the game by the scruff of the neck. RVP kinda has to be man of the match, despite really only converting his chances clinically (minus the miss in the first half) but those 2 were brilliant. Gervinho too, though his miss was horrendous.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Nah I wouldn't say anyone is better than Messi, he isn't really a striker either as Seb pointed out. 

But RVP is the man at the moment. He isn't surrounded by the quality the likes of Aguero or Rooney are surrounded by, but has been outshining them.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

That dribble by Walcott to get through Branni and Terry was fucking lightning. Holy hell.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Aah so excited


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Much better watching Serie A with two teams parking the bus for a 0-0.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

disappointed at no brotha


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

RVP is my fantasy team captain. Winning me loads of points every week.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Seb said:


> The best thing about this for Arsenal fans is that despite losing Cesc and Nasri, they can clearly still score goals, and that's even without Wilshere. Their problem is still the same as it was last season, their defending. Walcott was sublime today, would've been the MOTM, but you can't argue with RVP after that hat-trick.


exactly what arsenal fans were saying at the start of the season but we kept getting told otherwise.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

How is this not game of the season Mikey? The 8-2 was a squash and so was the 6-1. I don't think anything will beat this in terms of pure entertainment value. This was much better than the 4-4 Arsenal/Liverpool IMO.

People blaming Terry for the goal? Malouda royally fucked that up.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Arsenal are now using everyone, rather than being predictable and looking for Fabregas to create something. Santos' attacking has added a new threat aswell.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

What an insane game.

Now come on Darren Bent, do everyone proud.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Arsenal are now using everyone, rather than being predictable and looking for Fabregas to create something. Santos' attacking has added a new threat aswell.


So has his defending. 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

defending from the ground. it's the new rage.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Man City should take this league at a stroll if Chelsea are the best challenge to them.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



BkB Hulk said:


> So has his defending. 8*D


Nothing we aren't used to. :lmao

Clichy was a liability too, but Santos is a liability with a bit of attacking product.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Jordo said:


> Arsenal and chelski what a game hope liverpools is entertaining and we with all the goals


lolwut?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Terry :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao Brilliant.

RVP was awesome well deserved. Amazing what wenger has done with the team and the run they are on.

Such a fun game to watch, torres was pretty awful.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Chelsea/Arsenal was just like Cena/Punk at MITB this year. Sloppy, plenty of botches with a few ''wow'' moments, but brilliant to watch.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Emarosa said:


> Man City should take this league at a stroll if Chelsea are the best challenge to them.


they're not the best challenge to us


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

feel sorry for chelsea, but they deserve it cause they fired ancelloti, who made them win the title after 3 yrs. but i cant believe chelsea conceded 5 goals. that is atrocious.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

united with dem boring 1-0 wins

come on, we win today against west brom, we go one point behind chelsea.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

http://hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/

Keep an eye on it. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Arsenal are now using everyone, rather than being predictable and looking for Fabregas to create something. Santos' attacking has added a new threat aswell.


This x1000. I'm really glad we didn't just stick Ramsey in the sole Cesc role. We balanced it across the midfield 3 and the wings, all of which played brilliantly today and all played a vital part in all the goals.

The fact that people were saying we would struggle for top 6 and were in a crisis that we wouldn't recover from have got egg on their faces now. We would have NEVER won that game last season, going down before half time and coming back to lead against Chelsea at Stamford Bridge.


Koscielny vs CFC: 4 tackles won, 8(!) interceptions, 1 crucial block, 6 clearances, 0 fouls and 82% passing accuracy.

No joke, one of the best defenders in England right now.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

fuck you, silent alarm.

cunt


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I'd 5-3 be a Chelsea supporter right now. :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Cleverley was supposed to have been class today but got injured again, any idea if it's bad silent?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

So many crazy scorlines this season amongst the big teams:

Man Utd 8-2 Arsenal
Man Utd 1-6 Man City
Man Utd 3-0 Tottenham
Man Utd 3-1 Chelsea
Tottenham 4-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 1-5 Man City
Chelsea 3-5 Arsenal

As well as results like:

Man City 4-1 Aston Villa
Blackburn 4-3 Arsenal
Blackburn 0-4 Man City
Bolton 0-5 Man Utd

Off the top of my head. Crrrrrrrrazy fun season so far.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



BkB Hulk said:


> I'd 5-3 be a Chelsea supporter right now. :side:


see Wenger high 5-3 of his players?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Agreed stringer, Koscielny is heroic. Works his ass off and jumps in the way of every shot.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Seb said:


> So many crazy scorlines this season amongst the big teams:
> 
> Man Utd 8-2 Arsenal
> Man Utd 1-6 Man City
> Man Utd 3-0 Tottenham
> Man Utd 3-1 Chelsea
> *Tottenham 4-1 Liverpool*
> Tottenham 1-5 Man City
> Chelsea 3-5 Arsenal
> 
> As well as results like:
> 
> Man City 4-1 Aston Villa
> Blackburn 4-3 Arsenal
> Blackburn 0-4 Man City
> Bolton 0-5 Man Utd
> 
> Off the top of my head. Crrrrrrrrazy fun season so far.


it is actually 4-0 not 4-1. and back on topic, peter cech is horrible.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Seb said:


> So many crazy scorlines this season amongst the big teams:
> 
> Man Utd 8-2 Arsenal
> Man Utd 1-6 Man City
> Man Utd 3-0 Tottenham
> Man Utd 3-1 Chelsea
> Tottenham 4-1 Liverpool
> Tottenham 1-5 Man City
> Chelsea 3-5 Arsenal
> 
> As well as results like:
> 
> Man City 4-1 Aston Villa
> Blackburn 4-3 Arsenal
> Blackburn 0-4 Man City
> Bolton 0-5 Man Utd
> 
> Off the top of my head. Crrrrrrrrazy fun season so far.



Defending has gone out of the window it's entertaining and yet shocking.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

vs West Brom
@ Norwich
vs Fulham
vs Wigan

10 points, minimum. Absolute must.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Mikey Damage said:


> vs West Brom
> @ Norwich
> vs Fulham
> vs Wigan
> 
> 10 points, minimum. Absolute must.


Games were arsenal fuck up


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Cleverley was supposed to have been class today but got injured again, any idea if it's bad silent?


didnt look like anything bad, fergie said his hamstring was a bit tight, apparently he is getting a scan on monday


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Wow. With Verm back, a proper right back and Gibbs we could take quite a few points there. I hope Chelsea drop a few more points, we could even go above them now!

We're always pretty good against the smaller sides, and Park could give RVP a bit of a rest in some of those games.

Onto Marseille at home now! Win that and we should top the group.


EDIT: BTW, I thought Santos was brilliant second half. Looked a different player to the abysmal player in the first 45. Looked knackered after 20 minutes but was still working hard at 90.

BREAKING NEWS; Laurent Koscielny leave's Stamford Bridge with £50million in his back pocket. #AFC

:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



united_07 said:


> didnt look like anything bad, fergie said his hamstring was a bit tight, apparently he is getting a scan on monday


Hamstring is always a dodgy one.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

PETROV


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> This x1000. I'm really glad we didn't just stick Ramsey in the sole Cesc role. We balanced it across the midfield 3 and the wings, all of which played brilliantly today and all played a vital part in all the goals.
> 
> The fact that people were saying we would struggle for top 6 and were in a crisis that we wouldn't recover from have got egg on their faces now. We would have NEVER won that game last season, going down before half time and coming back to lead against Chelsea at Stamford Bridge.
> 
> 
> Koscielny vs CFC: 4 tackles won, 8(!) interceptions, 1 crucial block, 6 clearances, 0 fouls and 82% passing accuracy.
> 
> *No joke, one of the best defenders in England right now.*


Solid yes. Best in England right now? Questionable. Dude's been better last few games though and tbf defending in the league so far has been shocking


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

all arsenal fans, this result is really good for you but dont get so excited, there is a long road to go in the season. anything can happen. this season in england is fun and just crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
this thread has so many pages. wow


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

stringer can get pretty outlandish with his praise..

but if you did a first XI of October, Kos has to be one of your starting center-backs. He's been good this month.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Yeah, defending has been overall shocking so far, but Koscielny has single handedly kept us together in the absence of Sagna, Vermaelen and Gibbs. The other have been OK to good, but Koscielny has been absolutely stand up. Just as important as van Persie today, we probably would have lost if Koscielny wasn't playing.

EDIT: @Mikey, I thought he has only had two bad games this season? Blackburn and United he was poor but has been great otherwise IMO. +there hasn't been many other great CBs has there performing well on current form? Kompany and maybe a few other I can't think of. I think he is a better 'technical' defender than Vermaelen, he reads the play extremely well. Vermaelen is just a great leader, organiser and is very tenacious but I don't think he is as good technically.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I'll have to watch the game later but apparently Vidic was a beast today.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Liverpool next 5 (after west brom): Swansea (home), Chelsea (away), Man City (home), Fulham (away), QPR (home). 

Arsenal: West Brom (home), Norwich (away), Fulham (home), Wigan (away), Everton (home)

Tottenham: Qpr (Home), Fulham (away), Villa (home), West Brom (away), Bolton (home), Stoke (away)

Chelsea: Blackburn (away), Liverpool (home), Wolves (home), Newcastle (away), Man City (home)

Newcastle: Stoke (away), Everton (home), Man City (away), Man Utd (away), Norwich (away), Swansea (home)


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

If you're going off current form then Koscielny is easily one of the best in the country. Nothing wrong with Stringer's statement at all. I'd recommend a United player but I'd be wrong.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



King Kenny said:


> fuck you, silent alarm.
> 
> cunt












8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

By form this and all the 2 newcastle cb's should be top 5 then.


Silent :lmao:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Basically what Vader said. Really grown this season into a player that belongs. Played some fantastic matches last year that got overshadowed by quite a few average performances or high profile mistakes (like V brum in the CC) and a couple of red cards.

Growing all the time now, will be great with Verm.

Per, however, was all over the place first half but made a good few interceptions and was much better the second half.

You really wonder what AW says in his half time team talk, we always seem to come out firing in the 2nd half.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



King Kenny said:


> Liverpool next 5 (after west brom): Swansea (home), Chelsea (away), Man City (home), Fulham (away), QPR (home).
> 
> Arsenal: West Brom (home), Norwich (away), Fulham (home), Wigan (away), Everton (home)
> 
> Tottenham: Qpr (Home), Fulham (away), Villa (home), West Brom (away), Bolton (home), Stoke (away)
> 
> Chelsea: Blackburn (away), Liverpool (home), Wolves (home), Newcastle (away), Man City (home)
> 
> Newcastle: Stoke (away), Everton (home), Man City (away), Man Utd (away), Norwich (away), Swansea (home)


crap. i see a lot of possible points for these non-Arsenal clubs. maybe we'll catch some breaks.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*










"Well you wanted attacking football"


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Mikey Damage said:


> crap. i see a lot of possible points for these non-Arsenal clubs. maybe we'll catch some breaks.


Spurs will fuck up when you least expect same with pool.

True joel, roman and probably some chelsea fans always complained about jose's strict tactical football which won games and trophies. Wasn't the best to watch but defensively chelsea were immense in that period.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

fuck off wickham


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

great finish


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

heskey will take back the lead.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

AVB must realise we are not Barcelona and can't play 25% the football they play.

Keep the defensive line deep. The high line is killing us.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

24 clean sheets under Mourinho was it? Unbelievable. Hated watching them but Jose did troll everyone.

Yeah, the high line really doesn't work for Chelsea. We really could have scored 8 or 9, with easy chances. Per, Gervinho and RVP chances come to mind, amongst some other half chances. I don't need to see why you need to play such a high line, you work fantastically off counters, not constant pressure up the pitch. I thought AW got the tactics spot on today, shame the first half was so poor defensively.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Rockhead


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*










The player sprinting in from the right after RVP rounded Cech, it was admirable but you were wasting your time.

Oh yeah, BIG MAN :lmao.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> Yeah, defending has been overall shocking so far, but Koscielny has single handedly kept us together in the absence of Sagna, Vermaelen and Gibbs. The other have been OK to good, but Koscielny has been absolutely stand up. Just as important as van Persie today, we probably would have lost if Koscielny wasn't playing.
> 
> EDIT: @Mikey, I thought he has only had two bad games this season? Blackburn and United he was poor but has been great otherwise IMO. +there hasn't been many other great CBs has there performing well on current form? Kompany and maybe a few other I can't think of. I think he is a better 'technical' defender than Vermaelen, he reads the play extremely well. Vermaelen is just a great leader, organiser and is very tenacious but I don't think he is as good technically.


Would you still be saying that if Chelsea scored there 3 chances in the 1st 4 minutes and we were 4-0 down by the time Lampard scored his free header.

Guy is doing well but was among the problems in the 1st 20 minutes when we could and probably should have been out of the game.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Villa got screwed by the ref again. THIS IS A F*CKIN CONSPIRACY! THIS IS A DISGRAYYYCE!


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Chelsea/Arsenal was just like Cena/Punk at MITB this year. Sloppy, plenty of botches with a few ''wow'' moments, but brilliant to watch.


Stole the words out of my mouth.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I get what you are saying, but we had three golden chances too. It could have 4-3 after 20 mins. 

Crazy game, but I think we deserved it in the end. In the second half we defended and attacked better than them. 

On another note, the ref was absolute bollocks. He was consistent overall, but consistently shit decisions. Lukaku clearly fouled Santos, which led to the goal, then Meireles did the exact same thing, then nothing. Bad free kick calls everywhere, should have red carded Szczesny, maybe, amongst lots of others. Awful, awful ref.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

by the 20th, we should have had two goals. lest you forget gerinvho's and rvp's blown opportunities. it's not like it was a complete domination in the first twenty. if you play the 'what if' game, you gotta be fair and give us goals for our missed chances as well. 

i was going to separate point, but i forgot. crap. 

oh yeah...

goals allowed by Chelsea in Mourinho's first season: 15
goals allowed by Chelsea in AVB's first ten games: 15

he will be gone by January.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Mikey Damage said:


> by the 20th, we should have had two goals. lest you forget gerinvho's and rvp's blown opportunities. it's not like it was a complete domination in the first twenty.
> 
> i was going to separate point, but i forgot. crap.
> 
> oh yeah...
> 
> goals allowed by Chelsea in Mourinho's first season: 15
> goals allowed by Chelsea in AVB's first ten games: 15
> 
> he will be gone by January.


AVB ain't no Jose we all knew that, just a cheap knock off.


Gervinho's miss was terrible.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Haven't touched on Carling cup draw, great draw .

Chelsea/Pool should be a cracker especially since Kenny goes near enough full strength.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

when was the last time that chelsea/liverpool played a great match?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I can forgive Gervinho purely from the great pass he played to RVP, which another few weeks ago he would have blasted straight into the keeper. Really improving his final ball now, and his work rate was great too. He isn't exactly Nasri, but his goals and assists have been great so far, plus his overall workrate. We could have done much worse than him, for sure. Looks a bargain at that price.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Mikey Damage said:


> when was the last time that chelsea/liverpool played a great match?


At the Bridge last year. :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Mikey Damage said:


> by the 20th, we should have had two goals. lest you forget gerinvho's and rvp's blown opportunities. it's not like it was a complete domination in the first twenty. if you play the 'what if' game, you gotta be fair and give us goals for our missed chances as well.
> 
> i was going to separate point, but i forgot. crap.
> 
> oh yeah...
> 
> goals allowed by Chelsea in Mourinho's first season: 15
> goals allowed by Chelsea in AVB's first ten games: 15
> 
> he will be gone by January.





WWE_TNA said:


> AVB ain't no Jose we all knew that, just a cheap knock off.
> 
> 
> Gervinho's miss was terrible.


AVB has just turned 34 in his 3rd year managerial year. Give the guy a chance. If anything, it is our (Chelsea) fault for giving him too much so soon.

But I still have faith in the guy and the squad. But we must play to our strengths and not try to be something that we are not. Once that is realised, we'll be back on track.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> I can forgive Gervinho purely from the great pass he played to RVP, which another few weeks ago he would have blasted straight into the keeper. Really improving his final ball now, and his work rate was great too. He isn't exactly Nasri, but his goals and assists have been great so far, plus his overall workrate. We could have done much worse than him, for sure. Looks a bargain at that price.


He was great today...but I'm kinda taking it with a grain of salt.

He was being marked by the horre-awful, Jose Boswinga.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

The bridge has been home to a few classics over the years.

EDIT: @Mikey, yeah Bosingwa was probably the worst player on the pitch overall today, at least Santos recovered somewhat in the second half. He really was awful.

@Joel, yeah I'm bemused by all the criticism of AVB. Attacking football is how you win these days, but you don't do it against Wenger's Arsenal non stop, he did show some naivety but he was right in his tactics for the most part. You did play a high line, but if Malouda was a bit more competent, and your centre backs weren't too clueless for the Walcott goal it may well have been a draw. When you play Arsenal you have to find the right balance, which AVB didn't but he doesn't deserve this.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Mikey Damage said:


> when was the last time that chelsea/liverpool played a great match?


played 2 good ones last year :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Joel said:


> AVB has just turned 34 in his 3rd year managerial year. Give the guy a chance. If anything, it is our (Chelsea) fault for giving him too much so soon.
> 
> But I still have faith in the guy and the squad. But we must play to our strengths and not try to be something that we are not. Once that is realised, we'll be back on track.


I still rate AVB just annoying that people compared the 2 and there is nothing wrong with been a poor man's jose.

But you know roman, AVB may not get a chance.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Mikey Damage said:


> when was the last time that chelsea/liverpool played a great match?


the 4-4 in the champions league albeit knocked out was a great match

last season's matches were good too :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Bosingwa's monobrow couldn't tie Gervinho's mop up today.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

that was an honest question. i couldn't remember.

i do remember those lame-duck games from 2008, though. they're like burned into my brain. bad, bad stuff.

Joel, I like AVB. I think that Chelsea is infinitely more entertaining with him at the helm. I wouldn't mind him getting a fair chance..but I just don't see that kind of patience from Roman.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



King Kenny said:


> the 4-4 in the champions league albeit knocked out was a great match
> 
> last season's matches were good too :side:


Chelsea/Pool had a string of good matches including a couple of cl games and a cup final or 2? maybe just the one in 05 or 06


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



WWE_TNA said:


> I still rate AVB just annoying that people compared the 2 and there is nothing wrong with been a poor man's jose.


I think it is more to do with them both being Portuguese, AVB working under him and the style they both carry themselves; "I'm not wrong, someone else it".

He still has A LOT to learn. I just hope it is at Chelsea.



WWE_TNA said:


> But you know roman, AVB may not get a chance.





Mikey Damage said:


> Joel, I like AVB. I think that Chelsea is infinitely more entertaining with him at the helm. I wouldn't mind him getting a fair chance..but I just don't see that kind of patience from Roman.


Yeah, that is fair enough. Can't argue that.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Roman definitely doesn't have the patience. AVB was an AWFUL appointment for Chelsea. He is so talented, but he needs time, and with him being so young he needs to be able to build a team for his time there. If AVB starts to build a team, then gets sacked it will be a disaster for the club. I personally think he could be a contender for Wenger's replacement.










great image.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Not been in this thread for awhile but like to congratulate Man City on 6-1 win last weekend, they deserved it, first 20mins we had control play but never threatened with clear chance/s, Man City played it spot on, keep it tight for those first 20mins then go from there. I could wrote whole book on wrongs & rights of what both teams did but in main better side won & deserved the 3 points.

I always look at results like this & first thing I do is mark down is how you react from such a defeat, ignore carling cup cos different comp here. Big games are decided on the big moments but normally leagues themselves are down to what you do after big moments come & how handle them. That’s what really shapes your season, not saying that what shape season 100% but does have good effect on how good bit of your season goes imo. 

Other thing is can still get points when playing poorly, think that still yet be answered by Man City & still got face some top teams, not having dig at them here but think these 2 thing shape out how there season goes for challenging for Prem League title same goes for us. 

Case in point Performance v Everton not great but we won today. There are problems in the side the Midfield is biggest & v top sides as Man City showed it get found out, also Cleverley not being there really hurts us, his simple pass & move style aids team so much, when not there now like when Vida not there, just hole that isn’t fully replaced. Had play Rooney in CM today is fine play there but in no.10 role where at best.

I Can’t help but think SAF surely is looking to buy in Jan 2012 I can’t see him not buying midfielder sometime next year. IMO We need 2 of them, one offensive who take pressure off Rooney shoulders, while aiding team but having goal threat & creative spark through center. And one defensive who doesn’t sit as such but gets around CM area to break up other team play cos v Man City last week huge gap between midfield & back 4 which creative players like playing in gap there will exploit at will. Today showed in midfielder that Rodwell & Barkley in 2nd half over shadowed our midfielders & only back 4 were saving us, Everton got to our box a numbers of times but never looked like scoring mainly due to how solid back 4 was & De Gea had good game.

Gutted Smalling out for month but Rafael real close to returning now so that’s good, needs stay fit though both Da Silva do actually whenever on good run form they both just pick up injuries at wrong time for fun & stalls there progression so much.

Did catch bits of Chelsea v Arsenal game, looked a belter of a game, with no defending on show to. Keeps happening this season that all top teams want play v each other & then straight shoot out with bit luck/good fortune see who survives. Makes for fun games watch but honestly defending been pants at times.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

liam_tomkins Liam Tomkins 
Nothing confirmed but Gerrard reported to be out until Christmas. Let's wait to hear from Kenny.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Liverpool: Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Skrtel, Agger, Adam, Lucas, Henderson, Downing, Carroll, Suarez. Subs: Doni, Maxi, Coates, Kuyt, Spearing, Flanagan, Bellamy.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*










DUNNE


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

just saw, wheres kelly?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

fuck sunderland


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



King Kenny said:


> just saw, wheres kelly?


Wasn't in the squad last week either, but he played midweek, so hopefully he's fine. Would still like to see him on the bench though, as he provides cover in two defensive positions.

No Stevie.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

crap performance and we still win 3-1. johnson's goal an absolute beaut.

kompany out for 3 matches is a worry though. atwell is a terrible ref also


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

norwich in 8th place with that 3-3 draw with blackburn


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Great spirit and never say die from norwich.

Off topic Huddersfield now 41 league games unbeaten in league 1.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Penalty? Wut?

Edit

1 - 0 Thank you Adam


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

that was no dive from suarez so albion can cry all they like, nice calm penalty from adam


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Magsimus said:


> What an insane game.
> *
> Now come on Darren Bent, do everyone proud.*



Had an afternoon of getting BRWND. Although he had one chance he should've buried and our sub keeper saved 8*D. Venomous reaction too, crowd never got off his back all game and he seemed quiet. Odd really since when he played Spurs for us he was massively fired up to prove a point to his old team. 

In hindsight maybe a draw was fair based on the play, but the fact Agbonlahor went down far too easily for the free kick leading to their second was disgusting. Our equaliser was well deserved and we definitely did not deserve the loss. Petrov's goal was beautiful and we couldn't do anything about it but there was times we played them off the park and could easily have won, we just seem to lack the final ball.

Wickham was very good, makes a nuisance of himself and is very strong; linked well with Bendtner too. Sessegnon redeemed himself with the goal really, spends too much time on the ball sometimes and loses it because of it. Bendtner was Bendtner, couldn't fault him at all and the team wasn't really weak anywhere. Insomnia had a good first half but we quieted him down in the second. Losing Mignolet and O'Shea to injury hardly helped I bet but hopefully both aren't too serious, couldn't really tell from where I was.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Decisions always go against you hey kenny.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Decisions always go against you hey kenny.


blatent handball just got missed


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Big Andeh!

2 - 0


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

big andy has scored   2-0


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

2-0 half time, hasn't been pretty but second goal was. lucas-suarez into carroll


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Fuck that second was needed. We've been trash when one up this season in the second half. Better not take the foot off the pedal and relax again.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

bang in another 2 this half and i'll be happy.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

more then that. i want MOAR


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Downing getting an assist instead of being useless would be nice. Almost cost us a goal that half with a crap pass. Wouldn't mind seeing BIG ANDY get a second + some magic from SUAREZ. Get the feeling it'll be a typical second half from us of late though.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Yeah Downing has been bad. bring bellamy on or kuyt or have him change sides.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Downing was a great buy. Bargain.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



BkB Hulk said:


> Downing getting an assist instead of being useless would be nice. Almost cost us a goal that half with a crap pass. Wouldn't mind seeing BIG ANDY get a second + some magic from SUAREZ. *Get the feeling it'll be a typical second half from us of late though.*


Same. Thats why I was so relieved when we got a 2nd. When it happened at Wolves at least we were ahead and it shook us up a bit to keep us alive. 2nd half performances cost us points against Norich & Sunderland and almost cost us at wolves.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> Downing was a great buy. Bargain.


I remember saying he was a terrible buy for an aspiring top 4 club and saying that Bellamy is a far better signing when the deal went through, and not a single Liverpool fan agreed with me.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> Downing was a great buy. Bargain.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> Downing was a great buy. Bargain.



Things like this make me wish Samee was still here


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Shepard said:


> Things like this make me wish Samee was still here


Exactly. He would probably still try and make it out to be a great buy. Fecking Samee. 

I'm so, so, so, so, so glad we didn't sign him. Squilacci on the wing is more productive.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

just as mmn, he's been great this season apparently.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*










Woahhhhh...

Ready to paper bag Stoke?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

MAGS :lmao :lmao :lmao

Absolutely brilliant. In creases.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Solid enough performance. Thought we looked pretty good in the second half as a whole, which is a change. Big Andy had a much better second half, with a lot of nice touches, runs, and a few good drives. The goal seemed to do him a lot of good, showing what a confidence player he is. Definitely needs to be allowed to start more to keep building that. Suarez and Adam were the two best for us, but Skrtel was surprisingly good, and Agger was solid as ever. Johnson wasn't great, and Enrique's passing was a little poor. Happy with the effort of Lucas and Hendo in the middle, but Downing was pretty gash for most of it. He insists on putting his passes behind people running for them for some reason. idk if he hasn't picked up in people's pace yet or what, but it needs fixing.

First clean sheet since the Arsenal game too I believe, which is great to see.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*










Berbaskill


----------



## CC91

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Thought it was brilliant when Walcott fell over fooling Cole into thinking he's diving, when Cole moans to the ref Walcott gets up, runs through and scores. 

&

found this:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

He didn't even slip, he just fell. Didn't want to be embarrassed in a sprint against that speedster Van Persie, I suppose.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

van persie is so fucking good. he should come to villa. van persie, gabby and bent is the front 3 of the future.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Santos saying he only danced because Ramires said he would if he scored. Now THAT'S how to troll.

van Persie is a fucking God. If scoring 100 wasn't enough then scoring 3 at the Bridge to come from behind to win surely cements himself as an Arsenal legend.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Shame ray wilkins never commentated on the game that would have been gold..

No doubt he would call cole and terry great young men.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

You need to offer him whatever he wants right now. Just go in with a contract, leave the wage part blank and pass RvP a pen.



WWE_TNA said:


> Shame ray wilkins never commentated on the game that would have been gold..
> 
> No doubt he would call cole and terry great young men.


"My word. These young men; Ashley, Frank and JT don't deserve this."


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Gunners losing RVP would be a disaster for them.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



ßen said:


> van persie is so fucking good. he should come to villa. van persie, gabby and bent is the front 3 of the future.


Nah him and Suarez would make a much better partnership :side:


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Nah him and Suarez would make a much better partnership :side:


is big andy carroll not enough?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Nah him and Suarez would make a much better partnership :side:


Nah he's clearly going to united and replacing berba (not on the bench before someone gets sarcastic )

Or going to madrid making way for higuain to United.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

It's so frustrating that after every goal he scores everyone goes on about his contract. He has around 18 months left on his contract, and has plenty of time to consider what he wants. We have opened negotiations at least, and he is absolutely 100% committed to the cause, as was evidenced today. I'm not sure whether he will sign or not, but I'm in the comfort of knowing we have one of the best players in the world fully committed to the club. I mean, it's understandable with what has happened to Nasri, but other players don't always have 4 years left to run, and you never hear nothing of that. It's growing tiresome from the media, and I think all Arsenal fans are slowly blocking what they say out. The media need to talk about the football, not the fucking contract.

Looking back on the game, Arsenal totally bossed the midfield for the most part, Chelsea's midfield was so sloppy. Once they lost the ball it went straight to Arsenal and we countered, and their defending was poor. We were shocking first half, but did ourselves proud 2nd half. I think we scored 4 and they scored 1 in the second half.

Hoilett looking fantastic. Surely off in the summer.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



ßen said:


> is big andy carroll not enough?


Big Andeh is wonderful but RVP is sensational. Meh fuck it keep both and have all 3 romp the league! 



WWE_TNA said:


> Nah he's clearly going to united and replacing berba (not on the bench before someone gets sarcastic )
> 
> Or going to madrid making way for higuain to United.


Nah Man U will almost sign him but City will come in just before he signs rolling in a Bentley full of cash and swoop him away


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> It's so frustrating that after every goal he scores everyone goes on about his contract. He has around 18 months left on his contract, and has plenty of time to consider what he wants. We have opened negotiations at least, and he is absolutely 100% committed to the cause, as was evidenced today. I'm not sure whether he will sign or not, but I'm in the comfort of knowing we have one of the best players in the world fully committed to the club.
> 
> Looking back on the game, Arsenal totally bossed the midfield for the most part, Chelsea's midfield was so sloppy. Once they lost the ball it went straight to Arsenal and we countered, and their defending was poor. We were shocking first half, but did ourselves proud 2nd half. I think we scored 4 and they scored 1 in the second half.
> 
> Hoilett looking fantastic. Surely off in the summer.


I dont think RVP will sign. He's getting too big for us now.

Agree on the midfield for all the talk in the week Ramires offered nothing. Ramsey was immense played up to his potential today looked as if he was playing for Wales. Maybe its the red socks that help him.

Gervinho impressive aswell for a change actually looked dangerous for a change rather than just running to knowwhere.

At the end of the day though we were incharge and comfortable for 15 minutes. (55 -70) then AW in his tactical retardness threw the game away putting on Rosicky who only closes down 1/4 times and Chelsea instantly got back in the game. Had Terry not slipped i dont think we would have won that game. 

Szeczney scared em today aswell - should have been sent off and was caught flapping alot he looked like Almunia on a few corners and was Lucky the Chelsea shots could only hit one of our players.

Alot of work still to do. This side still scares me soo much when people run at Mertesacker the guy just isnt quick ehough to play a high line defence with (something else Wenger started us with for the 1st 25 minutes.)

But its a big 3 points an will keep us out of the media for a few weeks while we quietly go about our business with the nice run of games we have.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

he's a great player but balotelli runs like a fucking weirdo.

edit: PETROV. what a finish that was.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I still don't think Szczesny should have been sent off. Even though everyone (ibcluding himself) seems to think so.

Stringer, people talk about RvP's contract all the time because he is one of the best in the world, only has 18 months to go and is saying he is not ready to sign on.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Heel said:


>


His hand looks like that guy from Scary Movie 2's hand.



D'Angelo said:


> It's so frustrating that after every goal he scores everyone goes on about his contract. He has around 18 months left on his contract, and has plenty of time to consider what he wants. We have opened negotiations at least, and he is absolutely 100% committed to the cause, as was evidenced today. I'm not sure whether he will sign or not, but I'm in the comfort of knowing we have one of the best players in the world fully committed to the club. I mean, it's understandable with what has happened to Nasri, but other players don't always have 4 years left to run, and you never hear nothing of that. It's growing tiresome from the media, and I think all Arsenal fans are slowly blocking what they say out. The media need to talk about the football, not the fucking contract.
> 
> Looking back on the game, Arsenal totally bossed the midfield for the most part, Chelsea's midfield was so sloppy. Once they lost the ball it went straight to Arsenal and we countered, and their defending was poor. We were shocking first half, but did ourselves proud 2nd half. I think we scored 4 and they scored 1 in the second half.
> 
> Hoilett looking fantastic. Surely off in the summer.


Nice, you moan about people suggesting RVP will leave Arsenal, but say Blackburn will be losing one of their best footballs in the summer.

Anway, RVP to Man City this summer.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



steamed hams said:


> His hand looks like that guy from Scary Movie 2's hand.
> 
> Nice, you moan about people suggesting RVP will leave Arsenal, but say Blackburn will be* losing one of their best footballs in the summer*.


Holliet is a football??

Tomas Rosicky will not be pleased..


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*










'Some guy is talkin shit about me'


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

whaa? hoilett doesn't have half the attention RVP does.

and yeah, joel, perfectly understandable. but when commentators talk about it non stop, it really isn't necessary. fair enough if it's once every game or few games but i don't know why they re-iterate it when nothing has developed with him leaving, if anything with his programme notes and negotiating a new contract its more positive.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

A Little late but fuck it, YES!!! we drew with Villa 8*D (we stopped Bent from scoring :side

Wickham and Sess are legends 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> whaa? hoilett doesn't have half the attention RVP does.
> 
> and yeah, joel, perfectly understandable. but when commentators talk about it non stop, it really isn't necessary. fair enough if it's once every game or few games but i don't know why they re-iterate it when nothing has developed with him leaving, if anything with his programme notes and negotiating a new contract its more positive.


Yeah, that's true.

Hopefully he stays though. If he does leave, Arsene will probably find a way to replace him as he always does (when someone leaves), but still, it'd be a shame to see RvP leave Arsenal and probably the league.

He's a fucking cock though


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Yep. He's Arsenal through and through, symbolises the club. can't hold it against him for leaving, if he does. hopefully he sticks with us and sees that we have stuck by him through injuries, and now is when we really, really need someone like him to re-sign. i think a few high profile signings will help. maybe one good signing in january, sign players to new contracts, then line out plans for the summer. i don't think he will re-sign until around the end of the season. top, top player. one of the best in our history, deserves all the trophies he can get. only thing is where would he actually go? barca certainly don't need him, and i doubt he will want to go to city, nor would they want him. maybe munich or something, i thought maybe inter but they are shocking atm. edit: maybe madrid, but barca dominate there...

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/transfer-news/Arsenal-keen-to-sign-Mario-Goetze-from-Borussia-Dortmund-article823378.html#.Tqx7ZTo77fc.twitter

mail running this again 

if we drop form, we will probably spend a lot but if we improve, i'm not expecting too much. i would prefer wilshere back really, has unbelievable talent and loves the club, not going to move on in 2 years.


refs were shocking today, in most games. arenal v chelsea was a perfect example on how to not ref a game.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Just saw Adam Johnson's sublime goal. Really had his way with Wolves this week.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Gunners losing RVP would be a disaster for them.


The thought of it is extremely depressing. 

I'm not even an Arsenal supporter, but I find myself watching Arsenal games week in and out just to see RVP play. It's _impossible_ not to admire what he does (not just as a football fan but as a sports fan in general) for Arsenal as a leader and a player.

Even fucking Terry (DAT CUNT) bows to the master.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

i took rvp out of my fantasy team this week


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

^i want to put him in in the next fantasy transfer window, but i just know he'll stop scoring. i put dzeko in AFTER he scored 5, mancini dropped him, he didn't get me any points for a while. he's coming back to get me points now though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Never doubt a fully fit RVP. If he stays fit the full season he could well take the Golden Boot. I just don't think anyone is a more consistent goal scorer in the league. 

The good thing for Arsenal fans is that Wilshere is yet to come back, and late January early February doesn't look too far away. Hoping Sagna will be back on track come January too. 

Great to see people tipping us for 4th again, too. Still a way to go but I still fancy us.

Guys on Sunday Supplement saying 3rd is up for grabs. I think Chelsea will get 3rd, quite comfortably, but if Chelsea keep defending like that then that position isn't cemented, especially if Totts and Arsenal keep on form. Christ, SS is getting worse and worse. It used to be watchable.

John Richardson thinks Chelsea won't be in top 4. Based on losing yesterday probably. Bit reactionary that :lmao The other idiot with slicked back hair who changes his opinion every week thinks Tottenham will finish 3rd but says Arsenal don't have a defense. Has he seen Tottenham's? All crocks.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Guys on Sunday Supplement also said AVB is an "imposter" and isn't "proven" :lmao

We'll win our next 3 games and they'll be all, "Chelsea can still win this. Don't count them out". Football is a fickle sport.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Pundits, media, commontators etc for the most part are idiots. It's harder to find smart ones in a pile of dumb ones.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Joel said:


> Guys on Sunday Supplement also said AVB is an "imposter" and isn't "proven" :lmao
> 
> We'll win our next 3 games and they'll be all, "Chelsea can still win this. Don't count them out". Football is a fickle sport.


Winning tends to shut people up.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

this thread is incredibly active. already smashed last season's thread and we're only in october.

bringing dat activity


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

It's all the talking points so far this season, Arsenal was shit now are they back?, Oil rich Man City smashing teams, all those big scorelines, DAT CUNT Rooney and Big John Terry.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

cactwma bringing dat activity


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

a lot more banter and 'spammish' posts this year though in comparison to other years. That and Kiz finally getting cable so he can watch as well :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



King Kenny said:


> cactwma bringing dat activity


Now just imagine how much activity there would be if Saame was still around :argh:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Meh, this will probably be one of the best Premier Leagues ever in terms of excitement. Race for the title, champions league and relegation all fascinating this year.

I thought last years was great, but in comparison it looks dull now.

Tottenham 4-0 Liverpool
United 8-2 Arsenal
United 1-6 Citeh
Chelsea 3-5 Arsenal


Crazy.


EDIT: TonyPooless Tony Pulis 
by FourFourTom
@FourFourTom Made my players set their clocks back an hour and five minutes, just to make sure they are still late for tackles. #Stoke #Time

:lmao :lmao


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

This season is exciting for sure but the Big Four won't change. Arsenal will hold on to the fourth spot and with some buys in the summer, we'll be back in the title race next year. :side:

City
United
Chelsea
Arsenal

My prediction.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

That's what I'm tipping for at the moment. Although crazy things can happen in the space of 5 games sometimes. Anything is possible this season. We could be in the bottom half or 3rd in the next 5 games.


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Things look a bit brighter now but we need a lot of luck with injuries to get 4th spot. Our actual starting XI is better then Tottenham's & Liverpool's IMO. I've always rated Kos & I still think Mertesacker is a good CB but it looks like he'll need some time to bed in, Vermaelan is obviously a beast. The full-backs yesterday were all over the place but Gibbs & Sagna are perfectly good defenders. The midfield & attack that started yesterday is again fine, but it's what happens if/when those players get injured that scares me. The likes of Arshavin, Chamakh, Rosicky, Squillaci & Djourou have no business playing for this club. If we can keep those players out of the side for most of the season then we could have a pretty good season.

Great result yesterday though, everybody will be talking about RVP but Ramsey was awesome, he seems to finally be back to the form he showed before his leg break. Walcott & Koscielny were amazing as well and i actually prefer Gervinho to Nasri, shocking as it sounds


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Nasri is the better player, but Gervinho fits us better, for sure. He is one of our only players that can run behind defences successfully and cause havoc. He is an actual winger too, Nasri was a converted #10. Gervinho's link up play with Robin and Ramsey is fantastic, they work brilliantly together. He already has 4 PL assists too, Nasri only got 1 the entire league campaign last year and Gervinho had a 3 game suspension too. He's still inconsistent, and needs to work on his finishing but I'm convinced Wenger can turn him into a proper top class player.

As for the squad players, Arshavin is good in the #10 role, although doesn't fit us better than Ramsey, and is a good impact sub. Chamakh has been shite post Christmas last year. Not good enough atm. Squilacci is fucking useless. Djourou was a beast at CB last year pre-Old Trafford injury, but has dropped form dramatically. He has been fairly good at RB barring a few portions where he has had nightmares, e.g. first 5 minutes yesterday.

Upon rewatching the whole game, I'm really not sure who to give MOTM to. Can't argue with a hat-trick from RVP as Seb said, but his first was put on a plate by Gervinho, his second was a gift, although class to take it around Cech, and his third, well Cech should have done better. but Koscielny was absolutely fantastic and carried the defense for the first half. Ramsey was magnificent too, improving a lot over the past few weeks. Overall, I don't think RVP was the standout over the 90 minutes, Ramsey probably was, but when someone scores 3 at the bridge you can't not give them MOTM. He showed great leadership qualities throughout, he is getting very suited to the captain's role, everyone seems to be fighting for each other now, and even though it was only 3 points, the celebrations at the end were very good to see, it was such an important win, at this time too. Arteta had a silently brilliant game too, you don't even notice him sometimes, but he is always plugging away with Song, never knew he had that kind of warrior mentality in his game from his Everton days. Song was superb too, overall, particularly the second half and the skill, turn and pass to set up Santos was amazing. Walcott put two on a plate for Gervinho and RVP, both hard balls but perfectly executed. 

For the bad, Santos and Mertesacker both had nightmares first half. Santos had one of the worst individual displays I have ever seen, looked knackered midway through the first half. Don't know what happened during the break, came out with tons of energy. Mertesacker steadied the ship a bit more in the 2nd half, but still wasn't close to Koscielny. Szczesny made a bad decision coming out but didn't do too much else. Djourou had the aforementioned 'mare for the 1st half. Can't really fault the 2nd half performance.

Just seen Chelsea paid 16 million for Bosingwa, too. He had an absolute shocker yesterday, worst player on the pitch.


Seen these...

Robin van Persie scored more goals at Stamford Bridge yesterday than Torres has in his entire Chelsea career. He cost £47.25million less.

Last side to come from behind at Stamford Bridge to win (PL) was City in 09-10. Before that? #AFC in 08-09. Who scored? RvP (2).

2nd half - Santos made 25% more passes, all his interceptions, upped his pass % from 71% to 81% and made 20% more acc tackles.

Mikel Arteta made 78 passes yesterday, with a 94% accuacy. Maestro. #Arsenal #AFC


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

My top 4:

Manchester United
Chelsea
Manchester City
Arsenal

LOL @ city winning the league.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I know, imagine the team with the best first 11/squad in the country winning the league.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

nah, we got no chance. 5 point lead, a good team, just dismantled probably our only other contender, nope no chance.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

city will pull an arsenal/liverpool.

They'll crash and burn over christmas.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I agree, Silva and Balotelli will get injured and the only replacements they'll have for them is Johnson and Dzeko.

Unlike Utd and their incredibly strong squad


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

They fail due to injuries/being pathetic whiny homos.

You could put Silva in the Wolves team and they'd finish 10 places higher.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I hear they'll lose the Carling Cup final to Blackburn and fall apart.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I bet fergie is pissed over letting go Dhong Fhang Zuo go now.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I've heard rumors that THE FA and Premier League are going to give a push to Swansea City in the coming months :side: ending in them surviving "Survival Sunday".


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

city's test will come in the end of november and start of december, apart from the norwich game they have a difficult few weeks

Tuesday, 22 November 2011
Napoli v Man City, GpA, 19:45

Sunday, 27 November 2011
Liverpool v Man City, 16:00

Saturday, 3 December 2011
Man City v Norwich, 15:00

Wednesday, 7 December 2011
Man City v Bayern Munich, GpA, 19:45

Monday, 12 December 2011
Chelsea v Man City, 20:00

Sunday, 18 December 2011
Man City v Arsenal, 16:10


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Hopefully Napoli kick the absolute shit out of Silva and Aguero. :side:


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

God i hope swansea stay up and cardiff get promoted.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> Hoilett looking fantastic. Surely off in the summer.


He might even go in January by the way things are going. Kean's been saying since July that he's close to signing a new contract as his current deal ends next summer. It looks like he's stalling and I can understand why as he is absolute class and deserves to be playing for a better club. Had he been at a more fashionable club all the pundits would be tossing themselves in to a coma over him.

I just hope he goes to the right club unlike Bentley & Santa Cruz. If he does go I want him to get the chance he deserves and not just go for the sake of going to a better club like those two big headed cunts who think they're bigger than he club. Hoillet's not spoken out about wanting to go yet and he seems like a nice lad.


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

It's a bit much to say City certainly won't win the league, but i'm stunned that they're considered favourites. More or less every side that challenges Man United are about 5 points clear at the top at some stage, but they also always go on a really bad run and end up letting United take the title. There was that one year when Chelsea won it, but Man United were a lot worse that year and even then if memory serves me correctly Chelsea still only won it by GD. Apart from that match against City they've looked as good as ever tbh.

Anyway, QPR are getting raped. Spurs will win by 3-4 IMHO


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Who was it who said VDV had been bad this season? Was brilliant against Arsenal and Liverpool, and I just saw he has scored 5 goals in his last 4 games. Already terrorising QPR. Best player in the Spurs team, and they've got a hell of a midfield.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



kennedy=god said:


> It's a bit much to say City certainly won't win the league, but i'm stunned that they're considered favourites. More or less every side that challenges Man United are about 5 points clear at the top at some stage, but they also always go on a really bad run and end up letting United take the title. There was that one year when Chelsea won it, but Man United were a lot worse that year and even then if memory serves me correctly Chelsea still only won it by GD. Apart from that match against City they've looked as good as ever tbh.
> 
> Anyway, QPR are getting raped. Spurs will win by 3-4 IMHO


Lol, i remember that.

If we hadn't lost to burnley at turf moor we would have won the league that year.

We practically gift wrapped the title for them that year and they still couldn't get a decent point lead over us.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



kennedy=god said:


> There was that one year when Chelsea won it, but Man United were a lot worse that year and even then if memory serves me correctly Chelsea still only won it by GD.


Chelsea won it by a point. Have to keep that memory intact. May not see another league for a while. Fucking Manchester 



Seb said:


> Who was it who said VDV had been bad this season? Was brilliant against Arsenal and Liverpool, and I just saw he has scored 5 goals in his last 4 games. Already terrorising QPR. Best player in the Spurs team, and they've got a hell of a midfield.


Don't think anyone has said he has been bad this season. I did say I think he is inconsistent on a whole.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Lol, i remember that.
> 
> If we hadn't lost to burnley at turf moor we would have won the league that year.
> 
> We practically gift wrapped the title for them that year and they still couldn't get a decent point lead over us.


Well if we didn't lose to Man City at home, we would have won the league a lot sooner. If we didn't draw with Hull, we would have won the title a lot sooner.

Do you see how it works?

Edit: Sorry about the double post.


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Adebayor is such a ridiculously good signing for Spurs, he's such a well-rounded player, he's obviously a goal-scorer but his link play and vision is so underrated as well. It confuses me that players of the stature of him & Ibra are just let go on loan for no price at all


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

BALE. 

it was coming.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Great goal from Bale. Well deserved.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Yeah, don't think anyone has said he is bad. I agreed with Joel that he has been inconsistent. I think Modric is a better player. 

City are my favourites ATM, but as I said things can radically change in a very short period. It wasn't long ago Munich completely outclassed City and made them look like a mid table side. They've gone on a great run since, but I think they will go through a bad patch eventually. I was convinced Chelsea were going to win the league last year, and they were being talked about as potential 'Invincibles MK. II'. They ripped through it around this time last season until they went out of the CC and Citeh beat them, and they were still fairly comfortable at the top until when they lost to Liverpool and Wilkins was sacked.

That all happened in the space of around 2 months, a LOT can happen from now until May.

1-0 Spurs. Lennon not delivering shit cross after shit cross for a change.


Surprising - Despite, Arsenal's awful start, The Gunners have EXACTLY the same number of points now (16), as from the equivalent fixtures last season.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Someone said he hadn't started the season well.

I think he got something like 13 goals and 8 assists last season too (possibly the most productive of any midfielder in the league last season), as well as being superb in the Champions League. I was amazed Mourinho sold him, he came in when Kaka got injured and scored a bunch for Madrid before he was sold for Ozil. Such a bargain buy.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> Yeah, don't think anyone has said he is bad. I agreed with Joel that he has been inconsistent. I think Modric is a better player.
> 
> City are my favourites ATM, but as I said things can radically change in a very short period. *It wasn't long ago Munich completely outclassed City and made them look like a mid table side*. They've gone on a great run since, but I think they will go through a bad patch eventually. I was convinced Chelsea were going to win the league last year, and they were being talked about as potential 'Invincibles MK. II'. They ripped through it around this time last season until they went out of the CC and Citeh beat them, and they were still fairly comfortable at the top until when they lost to Liverpool and Wilkins was sacked.
> 
> That all happened in the space of around 2 months, a LOT can happen from now until May.
> 
> 1-0 Spurs. Lennon not delivering shit cross after shit cross for a change.
> 
> 
> Surprising - Despite, Arsenal's awful start, The Gunners have EXACTLY the same number of points now (16), as from the equivalent fixtures last season.


bayern would make most clubs look like crap at their home ground. it wont be a procession like that at etihad


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

van der vaart, lucky that he got it, nice finish.

ledley king going for the 35 yarder before.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

6 goals in 5 games now for VDV, classy finish.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

VDV scores. Great finish. King's shot somehow made it to him.

In terms of stats, yes, I think he was the most productive midfielder. Not the best midfielder in the league, Modric was better and had far inferior statistics, among a few other players, JW19, Cesc etc. other usual suspects, and I'm guessing quite a few of them goals are pens? Very good player though. I think he has improved this year, actually. Settled in very nicely.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> VDV scores. Great finish. King's shot somehow made it to him.
> 
> In terms of stats, yes, I think he was the most productive midfielder. Not the best midfielder in the league, Modric was better and had far inferior statistics, among a few other players, JW19, Cesc etc. other usual suspects, and I'm guessing quite a few of them goals are pens? Very good player though. I think he has improved this year, actually. Settled in very nicely.


So to summarise the stats are all that matters when it shows things you want to hear like trying to make Koscielny out to be better than he is. But when stats show something you don't like there not what counts??

Just as a completly seperate point on VDV to compare him to CM's is unfair especially the box to box types like JW as VDV plays more of a 2nd striker than a CM as he very rarely will ever come back into his own half.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

My word.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

The week I take him out of my Fantasy Football team is the week he performs. Bale, you cunt.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

bale goal was sexual.

Ade should have scored


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Gunner14 said:


> *So to summarise the stats are all that matters when it shows things you want to hear like trying to make Koscielny out to be better than he is. But when stats show something you don't like there not what counts??*
> 
> Just as a completly seperate point on VDV to compare him to CM's is unfair especially the box to box types like JW as VDV plays more of a 2nd striker than a CM as he very rarely will ever come back into his own half.


BURN

I'd say Modric was the most consistent midfielder in the league last season, but VDV wins so many matches for Spurs. Wilshere probably the best in the league last season overall, and no way was Cesc better than VDV. In fact, Nasri was Arsenal's best player running up to christmas, and RVP after christmas.

Oh and Koscielny is gash, btw. Arsenal only have two good defenders, and they're both injured (well, Verma is basically always injured).


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

VDV, Modric and Parker were class today and two good goals from bale.

King is class also if not for his injuries he'd be englands starting cb and have the amount of caps terry has had.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Gunner14 said:


> So to summarise the stats are all that matters when it shows things you want to hear like trying to make Koscielny out to be better than he is. But when stats show something you don't like there not what counts??
> 
> Just as a completly seperate point on VDV to compare him to CM's is unfair especially the box to box types like JW as VDV plays more of a 2nd striker than a CM as he very rarely will ever come back into his own half.


What statistics are you talking about? It's obvious that Modric playing in a deeper role is going to get less goals/assists than a mid/SS playing behind the striker. Defensive statistics are different to midfield statistics. The statistics I said about Koscielny are interceptions, foul count, clearances, blocks, pass accuracy etc. That shows a bit more in depth of a performance. Stats are useful, and important, obviously. Gauging VdV's statistics of an AMF/SS would have a bit more weight with overall chances created, pass accuracy etc. I even said I thought VdV is a very good player, so it's not like I am trying to discredit his quality, I'm just saying he wasn't the best MF in the league, which he wasn't. The stats show his quality, but when you look beyond he isn't the best MF. Simple.



Seb said:


> BURN
> 
> I'd say Modric was the most consistent midfielder in the league last season, but VDV wins so many matches for Spurs. Wilshere probably the best in the league last season overall, and no way was Cesc better than VDV. In fact, Nasri was Arsenal's best player running up to christmas, and RVP after christmas.
> 
> Oh and Koscielny is gash, btw. Arsenal only have two good defenders, and they're both injured (well, Verma is basically always injured).


Cesc was always our best player whenever he played more or less. He was our team really, considering MOST of the play went through him. He always created a ton of chances for the team, by far the smartest midfielder in the league. Wilshere was probably our best player up to Christmas as well. He did a lot for the team and Nasri took the plaudits, yes, he scored quite a few goals but he wasn't overall as important for us as Wilshere in my opinion. Nasri was definitely 2nd best. RVP definitely best post Christmas, even though it was a major catch-22 playing him, since he was our best player at the times he was playing but it didn't make the rest of the team work that well, the system works better this season.

Koscielny is quality, one of the best in England at the moment, and is finally getting plaudits for his performances. Vermaelen isn't injured...


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> What statistics are you talking about? It's obvious that Modric playing in a deeper role is going to get less goals/assists than a mid/SS playing behind the striker. Defensive statistics are different to midfield statistics. The statistics I said about Koscielny are interceptions, foul count, clearances, blocks, pass accuracy etc. That shows a bit more in depth of a performance. Stats are useful, and important, obviously. Gauging VdV's statistics of an AMF/SS would have a bit more weight with overall chances created, pass accuracy etc. I even said I thought VdV is a very good player, so it's not like I am trying to discredit his quality, I'm just saying he wasn't the best MF in the league, which he wasn't. The stats show his quality, but when you look beyond he isn't the best MF. Simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Cesc was always our best player whenever he played more or less. He was our team really, considering MOST of the play went through him. He always created a ton of chances for the team, by far the smartest midfielder in the league. Wilshere was probably our best player up to Christmas as well. He did a lot for the team and Nasri took the plaudits, yes, he scored quite a few goals but he wasn't overall as important for us as Wilshere in my opinion. Nasri was definitely 2nd best. RVP definitely best post Christmas, even though it was a major catch-22 playing him, since he was our best player at the times he was playing but it didn't make the rest of the team work that well, the system works better this season.
> 
> Koscielny is quality, one of the best in England at the moment, and is finally getting plaudits for his performances. Vermaelen isn't injured...


But again to compare him to midfielders is unfair. He plays as a 2nd striker and should be judged as such. 

And Nasri was out best player till xmas.
RVP best player in England in 2011.

Wilshere not so much. Good but if he wasn't English he wouldnt even get a mention. Extremly overrated for what he has done thus far in his career. Shown by the fact our results have had no change with or without him. With him we were no where near challenging for the title. Without him were still nowhere near challenging for the title. Give it 2 more seasons and Wilshere will just be being talked about as player with alot of potential who can't tackle for shit.

35 games 1 goal 3 assists. Pick your way out of those stats. Wilshere is not an effective footballer.

And cesc was gash last year thats Why Wilshere had to do so much running.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Good lord Gunner. Wilshere isn't a player who delivers the final ball like Cesc, yet. He is overrated, yes, but that doesn't stop him from walking into any team in England, perhaps with the exception of City. He has a great engine, links defence-midfield-attack very well, tracks back a lot, great passer, has a gift for finding space all across the pitch, he has all he needs to be a top player. The final ball, and finish will come. He would be playing in the role Arteta does now if he was fit, not providing goals or assists but retaining possession, spraying the ball, chasing the ball. Wilshere and Cesc combined brilliantly together whenever they played. Wilshere was a great forward runner for Cesc's guile. He's very much following in Cesc's path at the moment, Cesc started deeper, but gradually moved forward until 09/10 when he became a proper #10, scoring 19 and creating 19. Wilshere is a different player, but I wouldn't be surprised to see him in a #10 role when he is 23/24, if he develops his finishing ability. He is very versatile.

And we were definitely challenging for the title with him there, for them majority of 10/11. We were a few points behind United for the majority, and fell off at the tail end of the year.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> Good lord Gunner. Wilshere isn't a player who delivers the final ball like Cesc, yet.* He is overrated, yes,*
> 'lots of stringer bullshit'
> 
> And we were definitely challenging for the title with him there, for them majority of 10/11. We were a few points behind United for the majority, and fell off at the tail end of the year.


We were never in the title race last year. Points total and actually looking like winning the title are different things.

Like our amazing run of 9 wins in 21 games. Epic title winning form that. If only we could be that awesome all season. How the hell did we not win the title with that many amazing performances in the league. Or we can include december aswell 11 wins in 25. Is that enough of a majority of the season for you.

And Cesc was never deep. He started at RM (not RW before you get excited and jizz yourself) When in league games 1st Vieira then Gilberto, then Flamini were always the deeper player. With Cesc playing infront of them

And since when did you have to play in the final 3rd to be the creative influence never stopped Pirlo.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Players from deep can always be creative, it just doesn't look that good on assists/score sheets. I'm not sure what Pirlo's stats are, but I imagine he is an exception. Modric is a very creative player, hence why Chelsea were so desperate to buy him, but he doesn't translate too well to assists/goals. You have to watch to appreciate. Cesc was playing super deep in 08/09 at times, even behind Denilson as the midfield was so shocking at times. He is just as effective playing deep as he is in a #10 role. He has being playing as a #10 since 09/10 though, and sporadically since. He played as a deep lying playmaker for a pretty long time, then a proper CM until he got the full on #10 role in the 4-3-3.


EDIT: Chelsea 'fans' claiming RVP's shoulder brush was a Nazi salute is a complete insult, bitter fans.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Gunner14 said:


> But again to compare him to midfielders is unfair. He plays as a 2nd striker and should be judged as such.
> 
> And Nasri was out best player till xmas.
> RVP best player in England in 2011.
> 
> Wilshere not so much. Good but if he wasn't English he wouldnt even get a mention. Extremly overrated for what he has done thus far in his career. Shown by the fact our results have had no change with or without him. With him we were no where near challenging for the title. Without him were still nowhere near challenging for the title. Give it 2 more seasons and Wilshere will just be being talked about as player with alot of potential who can't tackle for shit.
> 
> *35 games 1 goal 3 assists. Pick your way out of those stats. Wilshere is not an effective footballer.*
> 
> And cesc was gash last year thats Why Wilshere had to do so much running.


I find this stat interesting, considering we were constantly hearing from Stringer that Nasri wasn't a big loss due to only having one assist. 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Well, considering Wilshere isn't a winger it's no surprise. Gervinho plays on the wing and has 4 assists and 2 goals already in the league, in a new team and having a 3 game suspension 8*D He could easily better Nasri's stats from last year come the season's end.

I'm disappointed we didn't get Stewie though. How many assists does he have this season? Great cross accuracy too.


EDIT: Big bust up over cocaine kolo's fine and image rights. http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/Manchester-City-defender-Kolo-Toure-considers-quitting-as-club-launch-battle-over-his-image-rights-article824592.html madness.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> Players from deep can always be creative, it just doesn't look that good on assists/score sheets. I'm not sure what Pirlo's stats are, but I imagine he is an exception. Modric is a very creative player, hence why Chelsea were so desperate to buy him, but he doesn't translate too well to assists/goals. You have to watch to appreciate. Cesc was playing super deep in 08/09 at times, even behind Denilson as the midfield was so shocking at times. He is just as effective playing deep as he is in a #10 role. He has being playing as a #10 since 09/10 though, and sporadically since. He played as a deep lying playmaker for a pretty long time, then a proper CM until he got the full on #10 role in the 4-3-3.
> *
> 
> EDIT: Chelsea 'fans' claiming RVP's shoulder brush was a Nazi salute is a complete insult, bitter fans*.


RVP was just trolling terry and giving the chelsea fans a salute they know well.

Or it was a poor attempt to wipe the dirt from his shoulders.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

its stupid using stats when comparing players, for instance last season arshavin scored more goals and created more assists than david silva, which one would you rather have in your team?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

dem stats bro

dey be decievin'


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Have to agree that stats don't mean much in football. I think it's different with some of the other/American sports, but yeah football is just 'quirky' like that.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Stats can be very useful, but only when they are appropriate. Obviously Arshavin's final ball/shot is fairly consistent, but it's obvious to everyone he isn't good enough over 90 minutes. Stats are useful comparing similar quality players though. Another one, Walcott scored more and assisted more than Eden Hazard last season, playing less minutes. They're interesting factoids but looking over 90 minutes you can see who the *better player is. Assists are vital for wingers, the final ball from the flank is evident of how good a winger is, but assists through the middle are a bit more ambiguous, for example someone playing an amazing ball over the top for someone to just tap it to their left for someone to score.

Stats over a few seasons are helpful too. Nasri made 79 starts for Arsenal in the league, but only scored 18 and assisted 5 from a wing or CAM position. His general play was never really particularly good either until last year. Can't deny his quality but over 3 seasons he wasn't always that good. His quick control and short passing on the edge of the box when he was on form was a sight to behold however. Even if you're not looking at stats, it's clear to see Gervinho is a much better fit on the wing than Nasri. Always attacks the full back, great work rate, good runner, good finisher. Has it all to succeed on the wing. Yes, he doesn't have the final ball all the time but at least he is always going to do something and attack. Nasri was a strange one, never good enough to play CM for us, but not necessarily suited to be a winger. Probably works best playing right off a striker, which we couldn't work in. We were awful when he played in the middle, so slow and predictable. Him playing off Rooney would have been great to watch.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> Well, considering Wilshere isn't a winger it's no surprise. Gervinho plays on the wing and has 4 assists and 2 goals already in the league, in a new team and having a 3 game suspension 8*D He could easily better Nasri's stats from last year come the season's end.
> 
> I'm disappointed we didn't get Stewie though. How many assists does he have this season? Great cross accuracy too.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Big bust up over cocaine kolo's fine and image rights. http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/Manchester-City-defender-Kolo-Toure-considers-quitting-as-club-launch-battle-over-his-image-rights-article824592.html madness.


Probably would have been a better buy to stand in at LB than Santos. 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*










Can't complain with second half performance. Goal, blocks, tackles, good down the left. Had Clichy been playing he would have probably put in an awful cross going out for a GK instead of attacking and having a shot.

First half was all LOL though.



And yeah, couldn't find a gif of the dance. Trolled Ramires.

LOL at how Koscielny was the unknown, average defender who had played in France's second division, and David Luiz was the foreign, world class talent. Shows how much the club and transfer fee have upon the general opinion on a player. Only AW could have made a mad signing like that and got him playing how he is now. So frustrating when he signs someone like that but you know they will probably turn into a talent eventually. I don't know how we spotted him. I hope he keeps form up, but knowing our mad form he will probably have a shocker on tuesday.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Newcastle v Everton
Arsenal v West Brom
Aston Villa v Norwich
Blackburn v Chelsea
Liverpool v Swansea
Man Utd v Sunderland
QPR v Man City

Wolverhampton v Wigan
Bolton v Stoke
Fulham v Tottenham

Next week, West Brom pull off a famous victory at the Emirates, Everton beat Newcastle, STEVE KEAN beats Chelsea, and Fulham beat Tottenham, and we beat Swansea and it's all good. :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

If Cech wasn't so garbage, he wouldn't have even been dancing. It's not even as though the shot was a rocket ala Walcott's. Fucking helmet wearing bitch 

I am still in awe of Walcott's quick feet to blow right through Ivanovic and Terry as he got back to his feet though. That was seriously amazing. I doubt many would be able to react that fast. Incredible.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I'm sure West Brom beat us at the Grove last season. 

I'd cream for Fulham, KEAN and Swansea getting some points next week.


@Joel, yeah, I was very surprised. Most of the time he has his hands in the air complaining but he got on with it, stormed past the defense and scored a cracker. His form is so frustrating. He has been awful for the past 4 matches. Definitely a big game player, and supplies RVP quite well. If he could perform consistently I would love him to sign a new contract, but as it is he is simply too inconsistent. Although Gervinho is quite inconsistent, too, but at least he is regularly doing something. He often loses the ball or misses a pass or shot, but he does something good to compensate. He attacks more than Nasri, but Nasri is more assured and calm and won't lose the ball as often, but sometimes piss about and go back or sideways. 50/50 as to what you want, Gervinho fits us much better IMO. We already have players who can retain possession, we had too many #10s who wanted to keep drifting in with no runners last season.

Cech was awful. Should have stopped the second and fifth, quite comfortably too, even though RVP's hit was a rocket.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*






SHELVEY


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

wtf are we doing. leav kolo alone. he served his suspension and fine, get on with it. cos we obviously need to create more distractions away from football. fucking administration.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

anyone have a gif of walcott's goal?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Nope, but I do have this 8*D










I think he just purposely fell over so his slow ass pace wasn't exposed. 


I'd have KOLO back.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

So now you don't like stats, even though you always try to use stats against opposition players?

Anyway, I agree to an extent. Doesn't matter that Wilshere doesn't get direct assists because that's generally not his role. Alonso, for instance, used to get very few assists for Liverpool because he always played the pass before the assist. Same with players like Modric and Pirlo.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Joel said:


> If Cech wasn't so garbage, he wouldn't have even been dancing. It's not even as though the shot was a rocket ala Walcott's. Fucking helmet wearing bitch
> 
> I am still in awe of Walcott's quick feet to blow right through Ivanovic and Terry as he got back to his feet though. That was seriously amazing. I doubt many would be able to react that fast. Incredible.


It helped that the entire pitch stopped playing expecting the free kick. Cant help lolling at Ramseys reaction.



D'Angelo said:


> I'm sure West Brom beat us at the Grove last season.
> 
> I'd cream for Fulham, KEAN and Swansea getting some points next week.
> 
> 
> @Joel, yeah, I was very surprised. Most of the time he has his hands in the air complaining but he got on with it, stormed past the defense and scored a cracker. His form is so frustrating. He has been awful for the past 4 matches. Definitely a big game player, and supplies RVP quite well. If he could perform consistently I would love him to sign a new contract, but as it is he is simply too inconsistent. Although Gervinho is quite inconsistent, too, but at least he is regularly doing something. He often loses the ball or misses a pass or shot, but he does something good to compensate. He attacks more than Nasri, but Nasri is more assured and calm and won't lose the ball as often, but sometimes piss about and go back or sideways. 50/50 as to what you want, Gervinho fits us much better IMO. We already have players who can retain possession, we had too many #10s who wanted to keep drifting in with no runners last season.
> 
> Cech was awful. Should have stopped the second and fifth, quite comfortably too, even though RVP's hit was a rocket.


Indeed they did. Which is good for this season because we wont lose to them at the emirates twice in a row. 

On your comment on Koscielny all it shows is you can buy effective players without having to compete with Man City, Real Madrid etc.. for talent. If we spent our time looking for more players who can come into the 1st team to improve us like the Sagna's Kocielny's Gervinho's we wouldn't have gone 6 years without a trophy. Wasting our time signing the kids like AOC is just wasting money.



Heel said:


> So now you don't like stats, even though you always try to use stats against opposition players?
> 
> Anyway, I agree to an extent. Doesn't matter that Wilshere doesn't get direct assists because that's generally not his role. Alonso, for instance, used to get very few assists for Liverpool because he always played the pass before the assist. Same with players like Modric and Pirlo.


Thats why i made the point. He uses stats as if they mean anything then as soon as you point out ones he doesn't like its all about the yeah but....


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I don't like stats? I said they are very useful when used in relevant situations. I said VdV was a very good player, just not the best mid in the league, even though I said his stats were good. I don't know why it's such a big deal. 

The only player I consistently laugh at in terms of stats is Downing, tiny amount of goals, assists, and a poor successful cross ratio shows he is a poor winger. I don't think I criticise many other players on stats. And if stats aren't enough a lot of Liverpool fans are getting very irritated with his apparent lack on how to deliver a consistently good final product.

I agree though Gunner, we can compete with other clubs, we just need to keep investing in scouting, and finding gems and polishing them off. We've done it with Sagna, Vermaelen, Song, van Persie and now Koscielny who are all now nailed on starters. I think investing in youth is still very useful, Gibbs, Szczesny, Wilshere, Ramsey and Walcott were all invested in at a young age or came through the youth academy. We only have two established players in our starting line-up, Gervinho and Vermaelen that we signed up. Vermaelen still wasn't technically the finished product either, he played at LB a lot even though he was captain, we ironed off a few of the rough edges, Gervinho isn't exactly the finished product either yet. AOC was a lot of money, around 12 million but if he turns out quality it's probably worth it.


Apparently AVB gave the Chelsea players a deserved roasting in training, good to see from him. A few of their players weren't good enough, Cech, Bosingwa, Terry, Sturridge, Torres. Mata and Ramires had a good showing. I thought Torres was getting back on track, Koscielny had him in his pocket all day long.

The win was important for us. A great game to get your first away PL win, and if we take last year's away form and add it to this season's home form we could have a great season. It shows we can still beat the big sides too. We have had a mental block playing the big teams for years, but last year we beat Chelsea, City and United. Back to back wins against Chelsea in the league is something I would have laughed off a few years ago. I think RVP's 3rd goal is one of my all time favourite goals of the PL era, not just the goal but the moment.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> I don't like stats? I said they are very useful when used in relevant situations.


So basically, when you want to use them, right? The Arshavin/Silva comparison used against you was perfect, and no matter how hard you try, there's no way you can play that off. Stats don't mean much of anything, and if you don't believe me, you can go ask Fernando Torres post-transfer to Chelsea last season.

But I suppose that's how I'm feeling at the moment. We had a joke of a performance and lost to a joke of a team. Arsenal and Chelsea both did a great job in assisting RVP with the win. I hope AVB did kick their asses in training, because they absolutely deserved it, and here's hoping they move on from this performance, if I can even call it that, and never play such poor football again. At least Mata and Ramires were bright spots to look at. Probably our two best players at the moment.

I've got a friend of mine who's an Arsenal fan and we were both busy on Saturday doing the same thing, and getting score updates on our phones. At the end of it, I went up to him, head down, shook his hand, and walked away. And now obviously he's trolling, as all Arsenal fans should rightly be.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Does Downing have an assist yet? I like those stats :side:.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

It doesn't Mata how it happened, Ar53nal picked up the win. You can Cech for yourself if you're not too Terry-fied.

Take that, Mikey's title.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



> As I mentioned when comparing his form to that of Ashley Young, Downing will have been purchased primarily to set up chances for the likes of Luis Suárez and (in view of his excellent crossing ability) Andy Carroll. Let’s take a look at how his crossing is shaping up so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst he is crossing less often than before, more importantly his crossing is more accurate than it was. He’s also better on average than the Liverpool team as a whole this term, with their crossing accuracy currently at 23.5%. As he was brought in partly for this particular skill though, that’s to be expected.
> 
> 2011/12 Barclays Premier League
> GAMES	GOALS	ASSISTS	SHOTS
> 10	0	0	23​


WORTH EVERY PENNY


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Stats mean fuck all most of the time. Sadly if you ignore the stats and judge on play then Downing is still gash...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Evo said:


> So basically, when you want to use them, right? The Arshavin/Silva comparison used against you was perfect, and no matter how hard you try, there's no way you can play that off. Stats don't mean much of anything, and if you don't believe me, you can go ask Fernando Torres post-transfer to Chelsea last season.
> 
> But I suppose that's how I'm feeling at the moment. We had a joke of a performance and lost to a joke of a team. Arsenal and Chelsea both did a great job in assisting RVP with the win. I hope AVB did kick their asses in training, because they absolutely deserved it, and here's hoping they move on from this performance, if I can even call it that, and never play such poor football again. At least Mata and Ramires were bright spots to look at. Probably our two best players at the moment.
> 
> I've got a friend of mine who's an Arsenal fan and we were both busy on Saturday doing the same thing, and getting score updates on our phones. At the end of it, I went up to him, head down, shook his hand, and walked away. And now obviously he's trolling, as all Arsenal fans should rightly be.


I said when stats are used with relevance, when comparing similar quality players. Silva is light year ahead of Arshavin. Arshavin is an exceptional case most times anyway, I don't know of a player who is that poor over 90 minutes yet always pops up with a goal or assist. It's not just when I want to use them at all, it's when they are used sensibly, and with relevance. I didn't even play down the Arsh/Silva thing, that is where stats are useless and I said Silva is clearly better. Nasri isn't light years ahead of Gervinho, and I was more comparing how each play in the same position, where each is more suited to. Or with VdV, just saying he wasn't the best, but was very good. Stats can be used as an effective gauge for how effective a certain player is, if two players are similar or the same position. Stats aren't just goals/assists either, as stated before. There are a lot of qualities you can learn about a player when looking at them. Obviously saying Torres is a world class striker is meaningless nowadays, you have to look beyond the stats. It's not like I'm saying, x has more goals/assists, he's better. 

You lost to a joke of a team? 3 points behind you and a destruction at the bridge certainly isn't a joke to me. Your chairman is a joke, and your defense was. The Mata goal shouldn't have stood anyway. Should be staring at a 5-2 loss, because even if you were still 3-2 down you would still have been going for the draw, or the win. Sounds bitter.

And come on, you weren't THAT bad offensively, Sturridge got in good areas but had a shocking final ball, Torres was a mixture of shit and getting marked out of the game and Mata was great. You barely created anything in the second half though.



Seb said:


> WORTH EVERY PENNY


Now THOSE are some stats.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Man Utd 8-2 Arsenal
Man Utd 1-6 Man City
Chelsea 3-5 Arsenal

Cant remember a season like this for a long time!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

"Destruction" is pushing it a bit, Stringer. But I understand why you used that term, as Evo disrespected your team.

Let's not pretend that your defence wasn't awful too. We had as many shots as you (and more on target).


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

it was basically van persie and walcott.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

It was just a case of who would take more of their countless chances. Both teams were really poor in defence but Arsenal were clinical and Chelsea weren't. Chelsea could have been 3-0 up after 20 mins if they hadn't been so wasteful. Van Persie was the difference.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

this RVP and Nazi salute thing is fucking absurd.

He was clearly brushing the dirt off of his shoulders ala Jay-Z.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

size, strength, speed. after a tumultuous first season...Koscielny is putting it together.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Joel said:


> "Destruction" is pushing it a bit, Stringer. But I understand why you used that term, as Evo disrespected your team.
> 
> Let's not pretend that your defence wasn't awful too. We had as many shots as you (and more on target).


Our defense was awful for the first half, worse than your defense, but you continued to defend badly throughout the second half, and we stepped it up quite a bit in the second half, defensively. We really tightened up all over the pitch and didn't give you much at all. I'm not sure if you had any clear cut chances in the second half, Mata had some decent chances but were blocked by Santos and a double Kosc/Verm tackle fairly easily. It was 4-1 to us in the second half, we were far superior. For the amazing chances you had in the first half, we had a lot too. We thoroughly deserved the win, came back twice from being behind, and were very clinical when we were on the attack, and defended very well in the second half, considering only 1 of our first choice defenders were playing against Torres, Mata, Sturridge, Lukaku and Ramires at times.

Destruction is hyperbole, but in terms of what we did to the defense, then it was impressive. Scoring 5 at Stamford Bridge is amazing.



Kiz said:


> it was basically van persie and walcott.
































Mikey Damage said:


> size, strength, speed. after a tumultuous first season...Koscielny is putting it together.


Having a great season so far, long may it continue. Verm/Kosc could be one of our best partnerships in years if they gel as they have potential to.



Diaby out for 3 weeks. What a crock.

Nile Ranger charged being drunk and disorderly in Newcastle :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Anton Ferdinand's statement on the racism issue...



> QPR defender Anton Ferdinand has today issued the following statement:
> 
> Today (Monday 31st October 2011) I finalised my statement with the Football Association with regards to the incident that occurred last Sunday at Loftus Road in our Barclays Premier League fixture against Chelsea.
> 
> I have very strong feelings on the matter, but in the interests of fairness and not wishing to prejudice what I am sure will be a very thorough enquiry by the FA, this will be my last comment on the subject until the enquiry is concluded.
> 
> I would like to thank the Club, Tony Fernandes, Amit Bhatia, Neil Warnock, the supporters and my fellow professionals for their unwavering support.


This will all be brushed under the carpet in the end.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> Our defense was awful for the first half, worse than your defense, but you continued to defend badly throughout the second half, and we stepped it up quite a bit in the second half, defensively. We really tightened up all over the pitch and didn't give you much at all. I'm not sure if you had any clear cut chances in the second half, Mata had some decent chances but were blocked by Santos and a double Kosc/Verm tackle fairly easily. It was 4-1 to us in the second half, we were far superior. For the amazing chances you had in the first half, we had a lot too. We thoroughly deserved the win, came back twice from being behind, and were very clinical when we were on the attack, and defended very well in the second half, considering only 1 of our first choice defenders were playing against Torres, Mata, Sturridge, Lukaku and Ramires at times.
> 
> Destruction is hyperbole, but in terms of what we did to the defense, then it was impressive. Scoring 5 at Stamford Bridge is amazing.
> 
> 
> Having a great season so far, long may it continue. Verm/Kosc could be one of our best partnerships in years if they gel as they have potential to.
> 
> Diaby out for 3 weeks. What a crock.
> 
> Nile Ranger charged being drunk and disorderly in Newcastle :lmao


Destruction is wrong. your talking as if our 3rd and 4th goal came from us playing well going forward when in truth if the ref had blown like he should have on the foul on Walcott we'd have got a free kick and missed it and the game would still be 2-2.

Then at 3-3 we benefitted from a backpass and a slip. Our 4th goal we hadnt created a chance for a very long time and after it went to 3-3 it only looked like Chelsea would win because we couldnt keep the ball untill the slip.

at 4-3 up Chelsea went all out and made it easy for us to get a 5th.

We didnt deserve it at all. We did nothing out of the ordinary. Also to even suggest we are having a great season is laughable we are already 12 points off the title. We've not done anything special how Arsenal can lose to Blackburn, Manchester United, Liverpool and Tottenham be 7th in the league and be having a great season is beyond me. I really do hope that comment was sarcasm ive not picked up on.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Gunner you must be an absolute chore to be near if you ever attend games, you strike me as one of those morons who expects great football every game with minimal fault and only precision then you either piss off home 15 minutes before the end to catch the start of X Factor or because in your eyes the team have let you down. Wouldn't be surprised if you're only an Arsenal fan to try and show off to your mates about their successful history and club heritage.

Your team won fucking 5-3 at a local and title rival, in a game a lot of people would have laughed at the thought of Arsenal winning. You'd be moaning like a little bitch if Arsenal shut up shop and both teams played out a dull game settled by one set piece, bemoaning how scared Arsenal were and how Wenger has amassed a team of young boys instead of men. You then put on a bet that your own team will get spanked off the park, and they go on to produce a great attacking display and delivered one hell of a game. Even if defensive coaches would have been in shock at what they're seeing.

Do you ever see the glass as half full or are you a permament petulant annoying bellend?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Segunda Caida said:


> Gunner you must be an absolute chore to be near if you ever attend games, you strike me as one of those morons who expects great football every game with minimal fault and only precision then you either piss off home 15 minutes before the end to catch the start of X Factor or because in your eyes the team have let you down. Wouldn't be surprised if you're only an Arsenal fan to try and show off to your mates about their successful history and club heritage.
> 
> Your team won fucking 5-3 at a local and title rival, in a game a lot of people would have laughed at the thought of Arsenal winning. You'd be moaning like a little bitch if* Arsenal shut up shop and both teams played out a dull game settled by one set piece, bemoaning how scared Arsenal were and how Wenger has amassed a team of young boys instead of men*. You then put on a bet that your own team will get spanked off the park, and they go on to produce a great attacking display and delivered one hell of a game. Even if defensive coaches would have been in shock at what they're seeing.
> 
> Do you ever see the glass as half full or are you a permament petulant annoying bellend?


1st point - Title rival? we're not aiming to win the league ask Arsene.

Bolded - Damn right i would be. 

YOu miss the point of the post entirely. Winning 5-3 is great but fans getting over excited trying to claim we're having a great season?? Do me a favour.

Then on the game its great to win but to talk up saying we deserved it or we did anything out of the ordinary is a fucking joke. 

you strike me as one of those fans who thinks all is well at Arsenal. Untill my club, (manager, Board, Players and fans) are all on the same page trying to WIN something the glass is half empty. Problems at the club don't magically disappear because John Terry slips.

Oh and when i know were going to get spanked off the park why shouldn't i make money off it?? Arsenal make enough off me. £33 quid to renew red membership to get tickets to 8 games a season then £58 per ticket in the league. It's a joke that as a club we're putting Norwich as a category A game. And back to original point everyone knew United would smash us so why not make a few quid off it.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Nah I just see you refusing to acknowledge your team playing well, they've won something like 9 in 10 games now. Certainly in form and have the makings of a very good team if injuries lighten up and Wenger spends a bit on reinforcing the depth in the squad.

Both teams went out there to win the game, they were evenly matched in terms of shots and attempts and both had moments of magic upfront and horror at the back. Arsenal as far as I'm concerned deserved the win in the end and showed great character to come back from 2-1 down, they certainly didn't play Chelsea off of the park but were far more clinical in front of goal which at the end of the day, stats and opinions aside is all that matters.

The fact is you'll bitch about how they didn't deserve to win 5-3 and then bitch if they tried to defend more and thus were less potent up front, seemingly whichever way Arsenal shape up and perform you're likely to bitch. I appreciate a 'follower' like yourself only cares about trophies because you can't back up your arrogance around your mates otherwise but usually supporters back the team through thick and thin rather than deliberating over every minute incident from a game. Smile about the fact you got a very good win away from home and just stop being a pessimistic fuckhead all the time FFS.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Gunner14 said:


> Destruction is wrong. your talking as if our 3rd and 4th goal came from us playing well going forward when in truth if the ref had blown like he should have on the foul on Walcott we'd have got a free kick and missed it and the game would still be 2-2.
> 
> Then at 3-3 we benefitted from a backpass and a slip. Our 4th goal we hadnt created a chance for a very long time and after it went to 3-3 it only looked like Chelsea would win because we couldnt keep the ball untill the slip.
> 
> at 4-3 up Chelsea went all out and made it easy for us to get a 5th.
> 
> We didnt deserve it at all. We did nothing out of the ordinary. Also to even suggest we are having a great season is laughable we are already 12 points off the title. We've not done anything special how Arsenal can lose to Blackburn, Manchester United, Liverpool and Tottenham be 7th in the league and be having a great season is beyond me. I really do hope that comment was sarcasm ive not picked up on.


I meant Koscielny was having a great season. Don't be daft.

If we lost 5-3 you'd be saying Wenger out, outclassed etc. Just because Arsenal won in the end, you somehow make it a negative. To even suggest we didn't deserve the victory is laughable. Defended better over the whole game, (overall, first half we were worse, second half better than them), made 2 more clear cut chances than Chelsea and were overall more clinical. We were absolutely abysmal first half, in finishing and defending, I'm not trying to say we weren't but we were much better the second half and played much better than Chelsea did. If winning at Stamford Bridge isn't special I'm not quite sure what it is. It's very, very hard to come here and get points.

For how laughable the 4th goal was given away, we gave our second goal away laughably too, Arteta would have easily stopped it had he been on the post. Mata's goal shouldn't have stood, so why complain about Walcott's?

And, yes, considering we were down and out after the 8-2, the way we have recovered is nothing short of remarkable, with all of the injuries and confidence being rock bottom. After that game, if someone offered you to be 3 points off Chelsea at this time, would you have taken it? Of course. Our form is great in all comps at the minute, and we have picked up the same amount of points as we did from the corresponding fixtures last year. 

At the end of the day we beat title contenders on their patch, scoring 5. Take a fucking positive. The aim was never to win the title. City's bench costs around 5 times our first XI.



Segunda Caida said:


> Gunner you must be an absolute chore to be near if you ever attend games, you strike me as one of those morons who expects great football every game with minimal fault and only precision then you either piss off home 15 minutes before the end to catch the start of X Factor or because in your eyes the team have let you down. Wouldn't be surprised if you're only an Arsenal fan to try and show off to your mates about their successful history and club heritage.
> 
> Your team won fucking 5-3 at a local and title rival, in a game a lot of people would have laughed at the thought of Arsenal winning. You'd be moaning like a little bitch if Arsenal shut up shop and both teams played out a dull game settled by one set piece, bemoaning how scared Arsenal were and how Wenger has amassed a team of young boys instead of men. You then put on a bet that your own team will get spanked off the park, and they go on to produce a great attacking display and delivered one hell of a game. Even if defensive coaches would have been in shock at what they're seeing.
> 
> Do you ever see the glass as half full or are you a permament petulant annoying bellend?


This x100000.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Gunner, didnt you go to KFC instead of watching arsenal in the carling cup final, as you thought it was a worthless competition?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



united_07 said:


> Gunner, didnt you go to KFC instead of watching arsenal in the carling cup final, as you thought it was a worthless competition?


That's some nice chicken.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

people in england dont realise how good they have it supporting their club. no 4 am starts for you guys


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Any read or heard about this?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...gent-Willie-McKay-doing-Doncaster-Rovers.html

Seems a bit dodgy to me and another example how football seems to be controlled by agents these days.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



united_07 said:


> Gunner, didnt you go to KFC instead of watching arsenal in the carling cup final, as you thought it was a worthless competition?


:lmao sums him up to a tee. There's no such thing as a worthless competition and its that bone idled arrogance that makes people like me detest how Sky and co have managed to brainwash this idea into the masses that unless you play in the Premier League and compete for the Champions League you're a waste of a club. Plenty of clubs would dream just to get close to winning a title.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I still can't get over the fact he did that. I would be embarrassed to miss a cup final, especially when they come along as rare as one for Arsenal these days.

I was breaking my back to get a ticket ffs.


That agent story is worrying. They have an unhealthy influence on all players/clubs these days.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



united_07 said:


> Gunner, didnt you go to KFC instead of watching arsenal in the carling cup final, as you thought it was a worthless competition?


Indeed. Will probably do it again this year if we make it to Carling cup final again. no interest in the competition at all all its good for is cheap tickets to see a night game at Emirates.



D'Angelo said:


> I meant Koscielny was having a great season. Don't be daft.
> 
> If we lost 5-3 you'd be saying Wenger out, outclassed etc. Just because Arsenal won in the end, you somehow make it a negative. To even suggest we didn't deserve the victory is laughable. Defended better over the whole game, made 2 more clear cut chances than Chelsea and were overall more clinical.
> 
> *So you're telling me if Terry didnt slip and the game finished 3-3 you'd be in here saying we deserved the victory?? Head out of your ass mate.*
> 
> And, yes, considering we were down and out after the 8-2, the way we have recovered is nothing short of remarkable, with all of the injuries and confidence being rock bottom. After that game, if someone offered you to be 3 points off Chelsea at this time, would you have taken it? Of course. Our form is great in all comps at the minute, and we have picked up the same amount of points as we did from the corresponding fixtures last year.
> 
> *Problem is we didnt have a good season last season either. 11 wins in the 25 games. Nothing to be happy about for a BIG club*
> 
> At the end of the day we beat title contenders on their patch, scoring 5. Take a fucking positive. The aim was never to win the title. City's bench costs around 5 times our first XI.
> 
> *Not said its anegative. Ive said silly comments from you making the vicotory out to be something it isnt are ridiculous. The aim should ALWAYS be to win the title. Fans should not be happy aiming to be the 3 placed failures in the league. You even pointed out yourself earlier money and talent are not correlated. Now your saying City are too good for us due to money?*
> 
> 
> This x100000.





Segunda Caida said:


> Nah I just see you refusing to acknowledge your team playing well, they've won something like 9 in 10 games now. Certainly in form and have the makings of a very good team if injuries lighten up and Wenger spends a bit on reinforcing the depth in the squad.
> 
> *Shrewsbury, Bolton, Olympiakos, Bolton again, Marseille, Stoke, Sunderland which game in that run should i be impressed with the win in?? All expected victories. You dont praise minimum expectations*
> 
> Both teams went out there to win the game, they were evenly matched in terms of shots and attempts and both had moments of magic upfront and horror at the back. Arsenal as far as I'm concerned deserved the win in the end and showed great character to come back from 2-1 down, they certainly didn't play Chelsea off of the park but were far more clinical in front of goal which at the end of the day, stats and opinions aside is all that matters.
> 
> *And read that back. Stringers comments are trying to make out we played chelsea off the park when in truth take out the slip and 2 cases of bad refereeing and the game was 2-2. If it finished a draw no-one could say the game wasnt even as you just said yourself.*
> 
> The fact is you'll bitch about how they didn't deserve to win 5-3 and then bitch if they tried to defend more and thus were less potent up front, seemingly whichever way Arsenal shape up and perform you're likely to bitch. I appreciate a 'follower' like yourself only cares about trophies because you can't back up your arrogance around your mates otherwise but usually supporters back the team through thick and thin rather than deliberating over every minute incident from a game. Smile about the fact you got a very good win away from home and just stop being a pessimistic fuckhead all the time FFS.


I support through thick and thin. But unlike pathetic wannabe supporters i dont accept mediocrity no fan should.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

agent influence?










come on down you little cunt


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Segunda Caida said:


> :lmao sums him up to a tee. There's no such thing as a worthless competition and its that bone idled arrogance that makes people like me detest how Sky and co have managed to brainwash this idea into the masses that unless you play in the Premier League and compete for the Champions League you're a waste of a club. Plenty of clubs would dream just to get close to winning a title.


Wenger has brought us up for his entire reign telling us the competition is worthless. Why should think differently now. 

And Stringer if we get to the mickey mouse cup final ill sell you my ticket for the face value and the price of my KFC instead of watching it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Arsenal fans really arguing among themselves over a 5-3 win vs chelsea.

Also you should want to win the CC atleast it's a cup, better nothing again for you gunners.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Arsenal fans really arguing among themselves over a 5-3 win vs chelsea.


Indeed. 1 of us see's the win for what it was.
2 are trying to play it up as something more than it was which is totally wrong.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

So much for a nothing competition.....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...feat-to-Birmingham-will-hurt-him-forever.html


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

how can you support through thick and thin if you a) won't allow for a poor performance every now and then and b) would sooner go for a meal than watch your club in a domestic cup final.

People who travel up and down the country with their team bottom of the league and likely to get spanked but still continuing to support their team are true fans, the same as fans of big clubs who support them irrespective of defeats or poor seasons. You're whole attitude about certain competitions not being meaningful expose you as a follower looking for glory and something to brag about to his mates, you don't support a team based on their performance you mong, you support them because they're your fucking team and you should be proud to be a fan irrespective of them being Premiership Champions or League 2 relegation candidates.

Its like talking to a child that was dropped on its head, do us all a favour Gunner and become a Barcelona fan and join Seb and co with their weekly circle jerk of Messi and Iniesta. You might at least tolerable cumming over world class football than bitching about winning 5-3 at Chelsea.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> So much for a nothing competition.....
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...feat-to-Birmingham-will-hurt-him-forever.html


And rightfully so. There is noway we should lose to Birmingham. But ask him if he gives a shit about the other 15 times he's took us out of that competition by playing 4th and 5th string teams.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Segunda Caida said:


> how can you support through thick and thin if you a) won't allow for a poor performance every now and then and b) would sooner go for a meal than watch your club in a domestic cup final.
> 
> People who travel up and down the country with their team bottom of the league and likely to get spanked but still continuing to support their team are true fans, the same as fans of big clubs who support them irrespective of defeats or poor seasons. You're whole attitude about certain competitions not being meaningful expose you as a follower looking for glory and something to brag about to his mates, you don't support a team based on their performance you mong, you support them because they're your fucking team and you should be proud to be a fan irrespective of them being Premiership Champions or League 2 relegation candidates.
> 
> Its like talking to a child that was dropped on its head, do us all a favour Gunner and become a Barcelona fan and join Seb and co with their weekly circle jerk of Messi and Iniesta. You might at least tolerable cumming over world class football than bitching about winning 5-3 at Chelsea.


We could get relegated every season and ill still support them. We could lose every week and id still support them. Id be rich backing us to lose every week but id still support them.

I'm not bothered if it takes us another 6 years to win a meaningful trophy but for our manager to spend years building a squad to win us everything to say we're not good enough to win the league doesn't deserve to be at my club.

1) im not bitching about us winning im bitching about fans trying to make out the result is more than it was

2) again im complaining at fans saying we're having a good season

3) im complaining at our manager bending over for man city without even trying to compete.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Terry probably fell over purposefully, he knew he was fucked so tried to save himself the embarassment of lumbering behind RVP.

And, no, I didn't expect us to win all those games after our initial run. We can only beat what is put in front of us. We're climbing up the table, and have got rid of United away, Chelsea away, Liverpool at home, Tottenham away and Newcastle away. Sunderland and Stoke are always potential banana skins for us. We didn't beat Sunderland last year, at home.

No, Gunner, you expect nothing less of top of the league. Finishing in the top 4 doesn't signify mediocrity. You said you wouldn't even be happy with 3rd, absolutely ludicrous.

I said we can compete if we buy hidden gems, consistently. It's going to take a long time before we find enough to make a title challenging team, if we don't invest in proven quality once in a while. At the moment, it's completely impossible to go head to head with City. We competed last year for the majority, so it can be done but City are a different beast this year.

Wenger has taken us through to the CC quarters at least, for nine years straight if I'm not mistaken. He takes it more seriously than people think.

We've had a solid season so far, even good in some cases. Not class, not top quality, not world class but at least good. You can't really argue with that either. Look at the reasons why we lost those early games instead of looking at the results at face value for once.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

arsene can gladly bend over again and give us rvp for say... 5 mil


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Or... 2.75 million. Make money back. BARGAIN BUY.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

people on bluemoon legit think we're getting rvp

oh to be naive


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I wanted to have a laugh at bluemoon but you have to be a member these days I think.

I don't think he will end up there. With such an injury ravaged career, he will want regular football at a high level, won't get that at City with the rotation policy, very specific on management too. The educated kids on bluemoon know this though no doubt. I'd fancy him to sign a new contract, if not I could really see him ending up at Munich.

Whatever happens he is a legend here. By the end of the season he will probably have bettered Bergkamp's goal scoring record. He is edging ever closer to the top 10 all time leading scorers.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

i dont have a membership to blue moon (why would i waste my time), i just enjoy reading through how we're going to walk the league and go undefeated cos we beat united.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I really hope you don't get through to January unbeaten. I'll get paranoid over the Invincibles record again.

How do you read anything on there, I thought you had to have an account?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

http://forums.bluemoon-mcfc.co.uk/

a small sample:



> Would much prefer Defoe.
> 
> English
> Proven goalscorer
> Far cheaper than RVP
> Could be included in a possible move involving Adebayor
> 
> 
> Think he would jump at the chance and would be a very astute signing if we got him, I think.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

First comment I saw was absurd :lmao


Golden Boy nominations announced. Wilshere, Hazard, Gotze, Shaqiri, Eriksen, Lukaku, Romeu, Courtouis, Griezmann, SAVIC, Thiago all nominated. AOC and Joel Campbell too. 

Surely between Wilshere and Gotze this year?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Kiz said:


> a small sample:


Reminds me of this gem:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

wilshere, gotze or hazard. courtois as a smokey.

actually who are we kidding. SAVIC deserves it for getting booked 3 seconds after coming on


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

That flowchart :lmao


Had a look at the result. Phil Jones currently has 28.1% of the vote. Thiago has 17.2%. How is Thiago deserving? Why does Jones have nearly the combined percentage of Wilshere, Gotze, Hazard and Eriksen combined?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> Terry probably fell over purposefully, he knew he was fucked so tried to save himself the embarassment of lumbering behind RVP.
> 
> *Now your being ridiculous*
> 
> And, no, I didn't expect us to win all those games after our initial run. We can only beat what is put in front of us. We're climbing up the table, and have got rid of United away, Chelsea away, Liverpool at home, Tottenham away and Newcastle away. Sunderland and Stoke are always potential banana skins for us. We didn't beat Sunderland last year, at home.
> 
> *And dropped points in all of them. Not my fault your expectations of our club are extremly low. You should expect better.*
> 
> No, Gunner, you expect nothing less of top of the league. Finishing in the top 4 doesn't signify mediocrity. You said you wouldn't even be happy with 3rd, absolutely ludicrous.
> *Why would i be happy at 3rd? if we had done the right transfers and brought in the right policy in 2006 we'd still have a top 2 squad. Players like Adebayor, Flamini, Hleb Nasri, Fabregas wouldnt have left and our side would have real depth and be a bigger fuck you towards the billionaires that haha we might come 4th 5th or 6th this year while you celebrate winning something booooyaa*
> 
> 
> I said we can compete if we buy hidden gems, consistently. It's going to take a long time before we find enough to make a title challenging team, if we don't invest in proven quality once in a while. At the moment, it's completely impossible to go head to head with City. We competed last year for the majority, so it can be done but City are a different beast this year.
> 
> *Should have started along time ago. Thats my point. Crap policy from a naive board. They still think FFP will mean anything they are clueless.*
> 
> Wenger has taken us through to the CC quarters at least, for nine years straight if I'm not mistaken. He takes it more seriously than people think.
> 
> *Clearly thats why he puts out shit sqauds in it*
> 
> We've had a solid season so far, even good in some cases. Not class, not top quality, not world class but at least good. You can't really argue with that either. Look at the reasons why we lost those early games instead of looking at the results at face value for once.


We've had a minimum expectation start to the season. We lost to blackburn because we have a poor manager who refuses to develop a plan b. We lost to man utd because we have a past it manager whorefuses to address issues in the squad. 

! win over chelsea does not make up for losing to Blackburn.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

phil jones? :lmao

find me a more overrated young cb



> He was only on the pitch for 28 minutes, but Abdul Razak has been tipped to be a huge hit at Pompey.
> 
> The 18-year-old midfielder – on a one-month loan from Manchester City – came on for David Norris for the final moments of the Blues’ 3-1 defeat at Derby.
> 
> A neat flick to shake off the attention of two Rams players and find a team-mate was an encouraging first sign.
> 
> And Hayden Mullins believes Razak is a great addition to Pompey’s ranks.
> 
> The midfielder said: “He’s a good player with lots of ability – you can tell why he’s at Manchester City.
> 
> “He’s come down here to get a few first team games and hopefully he can do that and learn his trade.
> 
> “He showed some nice touches and looks like he’s going to be a good player for us.”
> 
> Mullins was not so pleased with Pompey’s all-round performance at Pride Park, which saw them 3-0 down at the break before Jason Pearce grabbed a late consolation.
> 
> He said: “Derby got off to a flier and it was always going to be tough when we fell behind so early.
> 
> “We went there with a game-plan. We prepared tactically and physically – it was just a bad day for us. We’re disappointed and now we have to pick ourselves up.
> 
> “But we didn’t let our heads drop – we kept plugging away and working hard.
> 
> “We thought that if we could get a goal back early in the second half we would have them wobbling, but unfortunately it didn’t come until late on.”


finding teammates? already better than barry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Phil Jones overrated? 










Or do i fail to sense sarcasm.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

He looks a talent.


Gotze, Hazard, Wilshere, Shaqiri and Eriksen are all far more deserving. El Shaarawy and Thiago are better too. Love the way Pacheco is randomly nominated. 

Wilshere's performance against Barca alone should put him at the top of the pile.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

yeah phil jones is overrated. he's a good player yes, but to be winning a poll calling him THE best young player in the WORLD makes him overrated


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Polls and awards mean nothing. He's not the best young player but taking notice of silly polls lol.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

WTF, I just missed most of the report about Everton on Sky Sports. Something about investment.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> That flowchart :lmao
> 
> Had a look at the result. Phil Jones currently has 28.1% of the vote. Thiago has 17.2%. How is Thiago deserving? Why does Jones have nearly the combined percentage of Wilshere, Gotze, Hazard and Eriksen combined?


Phil Jones leading that poll is a joke.

Should be Wilshere or Gotze. Thiago doesn't really deserve it, but might turn out better than anyone on that list. Apparently he was absolutely on fire... in pre-season, but i've been impressed whenever i've seen him, he looks like a younger Fabregas, which is why I thought signing Cesc was a bit odd (though i'm not complaining as he's a class act), as Thiago will be ready for the first team by the time Xavi goes. Would rather have gone after Hummels as we need another CB.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

He's at it again (or it's "bullshit" again):

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo.../Mario-Balotelli-builds-racetrack-garden.html


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Seb said:


> Phil Jones leading that poll is a joke.
> 
> Should be Wilshere or Gotze. Thiago doesn't really deserve it, but might turn out better than anyone on that list. Apparently he was absolutely on fire... in pre-season, but i've been impressed whenever i've seen him, he looks like a younger Fabregas, which is why I thought signing Cesc was a bit odd (though i'm not complaining as he's a class act), as Thiago will be ready for the first team by the time Xavi goes. Would rather have gone after Hummels as we need another CB.


I agree with that. Hummels would be a great signing, probably top 5 CB in the world at the minute. I think Wilshere should win it overall, but Gotze very close. As long as Jones doesn't win.



Joel said:


> He's at it again (or it's "bullshit" again):
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo.../Mario-Balotelli-builds-racetrack-garden.html


Mario stories are ridiculously funny, but I hope the media don't just make shit up now, or exaggerate shit.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

i would LOVE to sign Hummels, dude is ballin out of control. He is without a doubt my most wanted player for Barca. 










Ball so hard.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Cassano may never play again. :no::sad:

More cases that footballers are blessed, lucky and to many of them take playing for granted.

And some are just CUNTS.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Yeah, Hummels is my most wanted player for Barca as well. It's a deal I could see happening, surely Pep will go after a new CB at the end of the season, he's got to be on the list. I'd love Lavezzi as well, but there's no need for him. Jordi Alba is a player i'd love to see Barca sign as well, depending on how long Abidal stays for.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Newcastle will stay above Arsenal and Liverpool tonight with a defeat.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

OFFICIAL: Italian newspaper reports Antonio Cassano suffered a stroke.

Matteo Bonetti (ESPN Correspondent): "This is incredibly sad and unfortunate news. From what I'm hearing it is now doubtful that we'll ever see Cassano on a pitch again."

Allegri: "We are all deeply saddened by the news. All of Milan will now play for Cassano.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Hummels has looked meh in the Champions League so far. But then again, the whole Dortmund team has. Probably put it down to young excited squad finding the transition hard. Inexperience and all of that.

He'll go on to be a top defender. I'm sure of that.

That's very sad about Cassano. Seemed like he had finally settled and his lunatic side was toning down.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Neville absolutely tearing Ivanovic to shreds on MNF.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Please tell me he ripped through Bosinwa as well?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

The whole defence basically, but mostly Ivanovic. Pointed out 2-3 times that Cole was the only player deep enough and in a good position.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Why is Cody Rhodes playing in defence for Newcastle?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

wow, i was abit of a cassano mark, terrible news.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Damn, Sad news about Antonio Cassano. I just got him in a gold pack too on UT, I may keep him as a sign of respect. 

Loved the lad, his a lethal finisher on his day. All the best


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Horrible news about Cassano, really hope he can play again but it doesn't look likely. He may have been a bit of a cunt back in the day, but you could never doubt how talented the guy is.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Newcastle winning again.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Newcastle are gunna leapfrog chelsea :lmao

It's like the mid nineties all over again.

Newcastle right up there.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

shows what a difference obertan can do


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Damn, I hate to admit it but Newcastle are playing brilliant this term. Mega lulz at leapfroggin Chelsea :lmao and being above and better than Arsenal and Liverpool.

Sunderland don't come into the equation simply because we've never played European football :side: (minus the pre-season friendles against Ajax, Juventus and Athletico Madrid over the years)


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Even though Newcastle being there hurts us and our chances I'd love to see them challenge for the whole season and make stuff 10x more interesting. Having Us, Arsenal, Newcastle & Spurs all challenging is only good for the league and especially the neturals. Wouldn't mind them getting it over Us, Spurs & Arsenal if we don't make it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Don't see why Toon ahead of us is so funny. They've been brilliant so far this season and are one of the only two teams unbeaten.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I wouldn't because to put it simply MAGSIMUS would keep CPING me about it :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Obertan, dragging Newcastle to Champions League qualification single-handedly. What a player.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Totally forgot we were even playing tonight :\ Anyway looks like another day another win, Champions League beckons


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Newcastle doing very well. It's crazy, from top to bottom few of their players are top 4 quality, but they play as a team fantastically well. Pardew has worked wonders. Credit where credit is most definitely due.

I don't think they will be up there at the end of the season, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Hopefully Spurs and Newcastle finish in the top 4. And lol at the Stoke fans getting mad at Ba.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



JakeC_91 said:


> I wouldn't because to put it simply MAGSIMUS would keep CPING me about it :side:


Mags has been gentle to me lately on the pic reps 

The fact I live in newcastle currently hardly helps though, especially with the season we've had :side: having a roomate who supports Utd and one who supports Liverpool is no better either 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Shepard said:


> Mags has been gentle to me lately on the pic reps
> 
> The fact I live in newcastle currently hardly helps though, especially with the season we've had :side: having a roomate who supports Utd and one who supports Liverpool is no better either 8*D



Could be worse, you could have an uncle who supports Norwich and a best mate who supports Leeds :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

How aren't Stoke level? 2 great opportunities.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Come on, Newcastle. Hold out.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Wilshere now leads in the golden boy vote. Arsenal fans tweeting telling everyone to vote for him.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Bet all them Newcastle fans who were protesting at the signing of Demba Ba feel a little silly now.

Andy Carroll was 11 goals in 19. Demba Ba now 8 goals in 9.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

It's only fair really. Jones doesn't deserve it.

Mike Dean is a fucking cunt-bag of the highest order.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

woop de woop, Ba's second hat-trick of the season.

Also nice 1 Colocinni and Gutierrez, stayed with Newc when they got relegated, and both are playing really well. Some players won't stay at a club if they aren't in the Champions League.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Hate to say it but Newcastle deserve to be where they are at the minute.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

NONE CAN STOP THE MIGHTY TOON ARMY*


















*In the league


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

except blackburn in the cup 8*D

*

* = I noticed how above poster edited their post after I posted this post.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

lol obertan

Guttierez, Cabaye and Ba were all brilliant tonight. Krul looks really assured in goal, definitely a step up from Harper. Pardew is a great manager, Wham got rid of him far too hastily. I hope he gets some of the Carroll money to spend in the window.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Ninja edit^

Anyway after Everton on saturday we play Man City, Man Utd and then Chelsea - will be a tough November


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Cody Rhodes was a beast at the back for Newcastle tonight.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Heel said:


> Cody Rhodes was a beast at the back for Newcastle tonight.


:lmao Yeah, I'm glad he stayed considering this time last year he was on the transfer list


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Krul, Colocini, Cabaye, Jonas, Ba all look class this season.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Haven't seen a worse performance like that from Stoke at home since Blackpool last season.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Can't believe anyone ever questioned them signing Ba. He was always going to be a top signing.

Newcastle have had a good start, but it'll be interesting to see how they do playing the Manc teams.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Can't remember anyone complaining about the Ba signing but if people say so. Stoke must be gutted.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

ba is a fucking beast.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I did LOL at the bitter Stoke fans abusing him then BA silencing them with a hat-trick. Great stuff.


Ballon D'Or nominations announced. Benzema, Forlan and Suarez all nominated but RVP isn't even on it. RVP has been a top 5 striker in Europe throughout 2011, so I can only guess they aren't counting it...


----------



## Nas

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Yeah, RVP is better than those three you mentioned. Well, right now he is anyways.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

who cares, messi's got it already


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



D'Angelo said:


> I did LOL at the bitter Stoke fans abusing him then BA silencing them with a hat-trick. Great stuff.
> 
> 
> Ballon D'Or nominations announced. Benzema, Forlan and Suarez all nominated but RVP isn't even on it. RVP has been a top 5 striker in Europe throughout 2011, so I can only guess they aren't counting it...


Well, to be fair, Benzema has had an amazing year so far. But I agree, RVP should be on the list too.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Several interested parties in buying Everton. Reportedly one is the Tata group from India, worth a combined £53B, also the Jain group from India, and an unnamed group from America (Hicks and Gillet knowing our luck)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

The Indians to buy your club and know less than Blackburn's owners. :mark:


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

The Jain group are construction tycoons who could build us a new stadium, one that doesn't look like a chicken coop!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Everton the next CITEEHHH~


Suarez and Benz had good 2011s, but RVP has probably had the best 2011 of anyone in England. 2nd best record in Europe, behind CR7 and level with Gomez if SS are to be believed, although their stats are mainly from Opta who are usually always right.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Great another take over another club we can aim to finish just below them for a morale pride victory.

Happy for Everton and David Moyes if it does happen though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Moyes will be like a kid in a candy shop if he actually gets given a transfer budget. He'll have no idea what to do. So many exciting choices.

The guy really has done well for Everton. He's had shit all to work with for funding, yet he continues to cover the loss of players better than any other manager in the league.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



BkB Hulk said:


> Moyes will be like a kid in a candy shop if he actually gets given a transfer budget. He'll have no idea what to do. So many exciting choices.
> 
> The guy really has done well for Everton. He's had shit all to work with for funding, yet he continues to cover the loss of players better than any other manager in the league.


first window, 35 players.

sign eto'o to a larger deal


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Kiz said:


> who cares, messi's got it already


This, it's hard to think of a time when the winner has ever been more obvious.

Benzema and Forlan on the list though... :lmao

edit: Also, i'm pretty sure Abidal is only on the list because of he nearly died.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

It's obvious Messi will take it but it is nice if a player gets deserved recognition. Cesc, Eto'o, Rooney nor Neymar don't deserve to be ahead of RVP. Joke shortlist. There are probably other players more deserving as well, Gotze, Hummels etc. than some of the players on there. The award went downhill when Henry didn't win it in 2006, or for that matter never won it overall when he was the best player in the world for a number of years.

edit, no silva either. cavani far more deserving than eto'o. di natale too.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

It's hard to say he was the best player in the world for a sustained period of Zidane in his pomp tbh.

Definitely deserved the award in 04 though as he was the best player in the world that year. He was terrific in 05 as well, though Ronaldinho was on absolute fire that year, first time i've ever seen the Bernabau applaud a Barcelona player. 06 is hard, because I believe the best player at the World Cup should win it, but the tournament blew and Zidane was the only standout player, whereas in 98 you had Ronaldo, Zidane, Bergkamp, Suker, in 02 you had Ronaldo, Rivaldo, Kahn, and in 10 you had Forlan, Xavi, Sneijder, Muller, etc...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I see where you're coming from but I don't think the best player at the World Cup should get it. 2006 wasn't a great year IMO in terms of general quality, Henry was above everyone else for me. Became Arsenal captain, became record goal scorer, played in World Cup and CL finals, (top scorer in world cup?) Cannavaro was captain of Italy, and was good so he won the Ballon D'Or. He had a worse year at club level, with the Juve scandal and all that.

Over a number of years I meant he was the best in individual years, 2004, 2006. 2003 he was immense as well. 3 years where if someone matched that in a Messi-less world would easily sweep the Ballon D'Or.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Yeah I don't think the best player at the WC should necessarily get it, though it can be a contributing factor. There is a separate award for player of the tournament anyway.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

It's not like the best player at the World Cup doesn't play for the rest of the year - Zidane in 1998, Xavi in 2010, and I doubt anyone would argue against Ronaldo winning in 2002.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

RVP not being on that shortlist is a crime. Football awards are pretty meaningless these days anyway. Messi to win again.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Agree with eddiefan overall. It will look a bit better on Messi's CV having all these awards but it's not like they will determine that he is one of the best ever, or in the future the best ever. Everyone will know and remember. Some of the noms and eventual winners are jokes quite a lot of the time as well.


David Walker: "Wenger has scouts around the world right now looking for players, and he is desperate to sign 2 or 3 players in January".

That's great to hear. I was getting worried with us starting to perform a bit better, with Arteta coming in and doing a great job, and Ramsey coming back very strong that we weren't going to want any more players.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Seen a lot of people complaining about Suarez's inclusion which confuses me since he was the star player in the side that won the Copa America, so it's only right that he made the shortlist. I think RVP deserves to be on the list but it depends when they drew the list up, if it was done a month or two ago then I don't think there would be as many people pining for him to be included.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I'm not complaining about his inclusion per se, just that he is there and RVP is not. Even 1-2 months ago Van Persie had a stunning record in 2011.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

list doesnt matter. messi already had it. he's going to pull it out of his pocket when he gets on stage


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*










A list without that man on it isn't worth paying attention to.

Also, why is Wenger on the short-list for the manager's award?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I get that people think Bale is overrated because he petered out after christmas last season and because of how he was suddenly hyped as a world beater after he totally dismantled Maicon/Inter at the San Siro and then again at White Hart Lane (even though he had been playing superbly for the entire year up until that game) - but other players dropped after christmas too last season - for example Adam, Nasri, Carroll and Nani. Bale was one of the best players in the league in the first half of last season, and he's started this season really well. He would walk into any EPL team.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Also, why is Wenger on the short-list for the manager's award?


Form is temporary, class is permanent. 8*D


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Also, why is Wenger on the short-list for the manager's award?


I don't know which is more of a joke, that Wenger's been shortlisted when RVP hasn't for the player's award and Abidal being on the list.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I imagine Abidal was in there for compassionate reasons, due to his illness. He is miles off defenders who should be there.

I imagine Wenger is there due to the great first 70% of last season, getting to cup final, beating Barca, competitive without spending. He's definitely one of the most consistent managers in the world. As Nige said though, it's a mystery why he has been shortlisted and RVP hasn't. Bemused. Tabarez should win that though. Nothing short of stunning what he has done with Uruguay.

As for Bale, he is quality. Unplayable on his day. He did dip after Christmas, and I didn't think he was particularly consistently special before that, barring a few world class performances. A joke he won the footballer of the year, from whatever dumbass body that was (player's player??) Started this season fantastically well though.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I think most people consider Parker as player of the year as he won the Football Writers award, and that award has been around forever. Players Player has had some really unworthy winners - like that year Ginola won it over Man Utd players because there were so many contenders, or when Giggs won it couple of years ago.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Wenger shouldn't be anywhere near that list in a million years. Finished 4th and got to a League Cup Final? Whoopdy doo. He's only there because of his reputation. Ridiculous.

Tony Pulis getting Stoke to the FA Cup Final and Mark Hughes guiding Fulham to 8th are far better accomplishments than Wenger getting Arsenal in the top four, their worst finish in how many years? Close to 15 right, about 95/96? What a joke! The shortlists don't need to be that extensive anyway.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I think they just ran out of ideas and threw Wegner in there to make up the numbers tbh. Dude is a good manager but 2011 was a horrible year for him. Pep, Bosque or Low will probably take the award however I would love to see AVB or Tabarez take it since they managed to do wonders without as many huge names


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Like we could compete with the money spent by the top 3 :lmao Getting to the top 4 spending a tiny amount compared to other contenders is still a class achievement and don't forget we were only 3 points off 2nd place. Look beyond the finishes. Not top 10 in 2011, but still great. Considering we were challenging on all fronts until January, that's more than most other clubs can say. We finished 4th in 08/09 btw. So, the same position 2 years ago...

We only went out to United and Barca, in both the FA Cup and CL.


Chelsea poised to win 3/4 of Europe's top awards: Messi - Ballon d'Or. Lampard - Carte d'Or. Torres - Barn d'Or. Terry - Fallon d'Floor.

:lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Seb said:


> I think most people consider Parker as player of the year as he won the Football Writers award, and that award has been around forever. Players Player has had some really unworthy winners - like that year Ginola won it over Man Utd players because there were so many contenders, or when Giggs won it couple of years ago.


But, but, but Giggs deserved it cause he had never won it before 

Think Bale got a bit one dimensional in the second half of the season (last year) and teams were finding him out. He's started well this season though.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I've actually been working on my John Terry dance move recently. There's just a certain form to falling on your face that's hard to develop.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Joel said:


> But, but, but Giggs deserved it cause he had never won it before
> 
> Think Bale got a bit one dimensional in the second half of the season (last year) and teams were finding him out. He's started well this season though.


Much as I liked Giggs winning award more about services all years before hand & not getting the awards that got him those awards in 2009 but I agree shouldn’t of won it on year/season had when did win it. Ginola in 1999 in another example of not being right man in many people eyes winning PFA player of year award who most admit he shouldn’t of.

Awards mean nothing cos voted on around Feb/March every year & doesn’t take into effect a lot of things, like form, assists, club playing at can have great season but if at club near Bottom your contribution are not noticed which is case for Parker last year & is unfair. If me have awards at end of Nov/early Dec & should be judged on lot things & be based on whole of year from Jan all way through to Nov/Dec.

I Like Bale im big fan of his, the hype he got after Champions League displays v Inter were OTT but doesn’t mean not a extremely good player, he shouldn’t of won PFA player of Year award didn’t think that was right. But had a cracking 2010 but around Jan through to May of this year he was quiet.

Start this season been fantastic his actually my ideal man to replace Giggs imo cost about 40M maybe more but properly never happen his seems happy with Spurs in London, so I doubt he would ever leave there. 

On Joel’s point above about teams finding Bale out last season think that was true, his form dipped but in experience think showed didn’t know how beat man when man marked & fullback played deep & stayed within few yards of him. 

This season his growing up & Harry lets both wingers drift around more, last season very rigid In there 4-4-1-1 shape. Wingers stayed on touchlines very little movement in final 3rd. Not this season. Wingers come inside & drift towards box a lot more. 

This was case v QPR at weekend. Makes them very hard to pick up & cos he & Lennon on other side have electric pace they can beat man in more dangerous position around edge box & closer to box. Its why think Bale get around double figure goal mark in prem league this season. 

Awesome talent can’t believe Spurs were going to let go on loan in Jan 2010 to championship side Nott Forest I believe & now look at him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Billy Sharp played tonight for donny just days after his new born son died.

Top man and you get silly players not playing because they ain't in the right frame of mind. They should all take a big look at themselves and billy.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Awful news about Sharp and his kid. Gutsy for him to go out there and play after going through that.



Joel said:


> But, but, but Giggs deserved it cause he had never won it before
> 
> Think Bale got a bit one dimensional in the second half of the season (last year) and teams were finding him out. He's started well this season though.


He looked very good on the weekend. He and Lennon cut in at the right times, plus he can obviously beat his man out wide. Arry just needs to forget the crap about playing him on the right, because he's too good at getting past his man and crossing for that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Billy Sharp played tonight for donny just days after his new born son died.
> 
> Top man and you get silly players not playing because they ain't in the right frame of mind. They should all take a big look at themselves and billy.


Take a look at him and then take a look at someone like Tevez. Says it all.

On a lighter note...






The acting....just, spectacular.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

:lmao Rooney. 

Really sad to hear about what happened Billy Sharp family. No one deserves that and really brave for him to step out onto the pitch only a few days later for the match. Also glad to hear that he never got booked for lifting up his shirt for the tribute. 

Hey Tevez. Stay Classy bro


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

arry havin minor heart surgery, wheelin n dealin.



> Manchester City boss Roberto Mancini says Carlos Tevez can return to the team if he apologises for the actions that led the club to suspend him.
> 
> The striker, 27, has not been selected since Mancini accused him of refusing to play against Bayern Munich in September, which Tevez denies.
> 
> But in an interview with Italian newspaper Corriere della Sera, Mancini said: "Everything depends on Carlos.
> 
> "If he apologises to the squad and to me then everything will be as before."
> 
> Mancini, whose side take on Villarreal in Spain on Wednesday night, added: "If he doesn't, then Tevez has a value that everyone knows and something will happen in January."
> 
> After the Bayern game, Mancini said that Tevez was "finished" at City, with the Argentina striker being suspended while the club carried out an internal investigation.
> 
> In October, the club found him guilty of five breaches of contract, including a breach of "an obligation to participate in any matches in which the player is selected to play for the club when directed by a club official".
> 
> City fined the striker four weeks' wages, but were forced to reduce the fine to two weeks' pay by the Professional Footballers' Association (PFA).
> 
> Tevez is expected to appeal against the sanction and is considering suing Mancini for defamation of character.
> 
> "He is totally unprepared and being badly advised," said Mancini. "I don't want it to be like this and I would be the first to forgive him."


this makes me MAD. you already said he will never play for you again roberto swag. an apology and his whole past will go away? fuck off. get rid of him, he's nothing but trouble.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

City shouldn't go crawling back to him, it's pathetic. They have Balotelli, Dzeko and Aguero. Call up a youth player when needed and they should be grand. It sends a message to Cunt-face Tevez as well.

I'd be raging if that happened at United. Granted, Rooney fucked us around last year but he didn't refuse to come off the bench and help the team when they were 2-0 down.

I'm surprised someone hasn't slapped the shit out of him at the training ground yet. Lock Tevez (and Kia the cunt) in a room with someone like Richards, that would be fun.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

actually, the more i think about, this is probably our way of keeping onside with the ffa. say that he still has a chance to make it into the team, knowing full well tevez will never apologise. he doesnt, gets sold in jan, we look like we've treated it well, and tevez fucks off.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

city have to play him at sometime due to the 10% playing time rule on contracts, otherwise he can leave on a free. going to be funny when he comes on with a minute to go at the etihad and is jeered by the entire stadium.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Manini should troll him by telling him to warm up but then not sub him. With a swag troll face on.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Mancini needs to force Tevez to be Balotelli's personal slave.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Tevez is awesome.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Seb said:


> city have to play him at sometime due to the 10% playing time rule on contracts, otherwise he can leave on a free. going to be funny when he comes on with a minute to go at the etihad and is jeered by the entire stadium.


would wholeheartedly encourage an injury. i dont care if it isnt classy. you see proper men like billy sharp being incredibly brave, after something terrible happening on a tenth of the wage of this piece of shit. scum of the earth


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Anyone nice enough to rep me a picture of Tony Pulis??? I'm fed up of seeing demba bababa on my cp all the time :frustrate

Edit: Heel = cunt :agree:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Everyone needs a bit of Pulis swag in their life.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Pulis swag had nothing on BIG TITUS earlier this year though 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

not as good as roberto swag. banged his head on the roof of the bench in the 27th minute.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*










Swag


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Seb said:


> city have to play him at sometime due to the 10% playing time rule on contracts, otherwise he can leave on a free. going to be funny when he comes on with a minute to go at the etihad and is jeered by the entire stadium.


It'd take just one goal in the right game and all would be forgotten.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Think about how it'd be if it wasn't. Could you imagine him scoring a goal and getting jeered? Would never happen but that would really be something.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> It'd take just one goal in the right game and all would be forgotten.


no, no it wouldnt. he's betrayed (lol so dramatic) the club he agreed to play for. which means he's betrayed the fans. he'll never be welcome here again


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Should make him play as another defender for a minute.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

we should swap his wages with billy sharp's for the rest of his contract


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Kiz said:


> no, no it wouldnt. he's betrayed (lol so dramatic) the club he agreed to play for. which means he's betrayed the fans. he'll never be welcome here again


I disagree. Football fans are fickle. There will always be fans in a ground who are willing to forgive a player for anything under the right circumstances.

He may not get another chance, but if he somehow would have came on and scored a last minute winner against United, City fans would forgiven him.

Tragedy what happened to Billy Sharp and his family,

on a seperate note, it's also an absolute shame that it takes something like this to even get the majority of football fans interested in a lower league player.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

American starlet Brek Shea to train with Arsenal for a month starting in mid-November.

Training stints don't really mean much, but I suppose there is a chance that Shea could impress. And if he does, you can almost expect Arsenal to bid in January or in the summer.

i think Shea is a future stud and would be very excited if Arsenal signed him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Just read that Mikey. Do you remember Danny Karbisayoon? (sp?) He's American, and played with us around the same time Cesc joined us. His career was tragically cut short due to injuries, and now he is one of our big US scouts, I think he has a part in this deal.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I never saw him play, but I've heard of him. And I've been following him on Twitter for awhile. Lots of people say he could have had a nice career if not for the injuries.

As excited as I am for this Shea thing, it's mostly just for his fitness. Not a trial as I've seen floated around on twitter. Americans training in England is pretty common practice after the MLS season ends.

In fact, GK's Bill Hamid (West Brom) and Sean Johnson (Man United) are also training abroad.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*






BREK SHEA. ARE YOU KIDDING ME?


It looks like Granero might well be signing for Arsenal, tried in the summer but the story is getting stronger. With what is an ageing midfield we need more talent. Arteta is 29, Rosicky is 31, Arshavin is 30 and Diaby is a crock. That's 3 players nearing the end of their 'good' years, and one who won't ever make it due to injuries. I think we need one or two midfielders, and one or two strikers. Defence seems fine now, we have 3 good partnerships to change around, and Djourou to come in if necessary, and Song is quality there too. We may well need to promote from within (Miquel, Bartley) to replace Squilacci, just to make up the numbers. 2 or 3 in January, and 2 or 3 in the summer is necessary now, and of course if there are any departures, I expect quite a few older players to move on then we could yet see a very different team next year too. 

This is interesting:

Afc team that lost 3-2 to WBA last ssn: Almunia; Sagna Squillaci Koscielny Clichy; Song Diaby; Eboue Nasri Arshavin; Chamakh

Only 2 of that team (Koscielny + Song) are set to start in this year's fixture v West Brom on Saturday. #DifferentTeam

Almunia is on loan, Squilacci is nowhere, Clichy is gone, Diaby is constantly injured, Eboue is gone, Nasri is gone. Radically different team, I would say the team likely to start on saturday is better, by quite a margin too.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

from my favorite/best soccer video youtube guy...






there have been whispers that Atletico and Man United have been scouting Shea. There a rumor that United was going to bid 10m in January for him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

10m??????????? I heard clubs were only willing to go up to 180k last January, and he could have gone for 95k.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

he has 4 years left on his deal with the MLS, so teams are going to have to come in with good offers. 180,000, last January? Even though he had yet to explode, he still had a good 2010. That's a low-ball offer. Probably not serious.

After his 2011 season, and his potential... I could see him going for around 6-8 million.

edit: just for clarification, the rumor was 10m in the january 2012 window. not 2011.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Mikey Damage said:


> I never saw him play, but I've heard of him. And I've been following him on Twitter for awhile. Lots of people say he could have had a nice career if not for the injuries.
> 
> As excited as I am for this Shea thing, it's mostly just for his fitness. Not a trial as I've seen floated around on twitter. Americans training in England is pretty common practice after the MLS season ends.
> 
> In fact, GK's Bill Hamid (West Brom) and Sean Johnson (Man United) are also training abroad.


Shea is just like when we let Beckham train with us. and aliadiere, pires, ljungberg, henry etc......

Unsurprising that you never saw Karbassiyoon play his career lasted a total of 10 league games none in an Arsenal shirt. Played 3 times in Carling Cup We tried flogging him to Ipswich they didnt want him so we released him. He went to Burnley who then released him. Went to AZ Alkamaar for a trial and they told him he wasnt fit enough and he retired at 22.

Shame when any player has to retire early it's absolutley devastating when your in the doctors office and then your club physio and a coach comes in telling you you'll never play again.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

that team that started vs WBA last season was such shit. But still should have been good enough to beat them. Such an embarrassing loss.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Most embarassing thing is we were 3-0 down at one point. Utter disgrace, until Nasri got two goals back. Two great strikes iirc. Was in the midst of his purple patch for us, kissing the badge and all that.

Just like the win against Sunderland this season, picking up points we dropped last season, yet still winning the other games we did, for the most part could see us rack up quite the number of points for a top 4 finish. However, we did draw with Liverpool at home last season, and beat Blackburn away. I think apart from those two results we have bettered or matched last year's results.


EDIT: RAVEL MORRISON

RavelMorrison49 Ravel Ryan Morrison
Pisss take

RavelMorrison49 Ravel Ryan Morrison
I can not waite till the end of the season

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Clearly in reference to not playing in the reserves game.

We'll take him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I can understand where morrison is coming from, he has been left on the bench at every reserve game he's be involved in. He is clearly one of the brightest prospects to come out of the youth ranks, but still is not starting for the reserves, yet the likes of diouf has started everyone, who i guarantee will not have a united career.

I dont think when he says he 'cant wait till the end of the season' is anything to do contract wise, as he only signed his first contract not long ago and i doubt he would have such a short contract for such a good prospect


edit:
Rooney has just sent this to morrison


WayneRooney Wayne Rooney 
@RavelMorrison49 might come sooner than u think!!!!!

and it seems the thing about the end of the season is that he is going to jamaica with his cousin

and Pogba looked class for the reserves tonight, but got injured late on, surely he should be given his chance in the first team soon, looked better on the night than ross barkley who was playing for everton reserves


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

We've supposedly been interested in Shea for quite a bit too.



D'Angelo said:


> Most embarassing thing is we were 3-0 down at one point. Utter disgrace, until Nasri got two goals back. Two great strikes iirc. Was in the midst of his purple patch for us, kissing the badge and all that.
> 
> Just like the win against Sunderland this season, picking up points we dropped last season, yet still winning the other games we did, for the most part could see us rack up quite the number of points for a top 4 finish. However, we did draw with Liverpool at home last season, and beat Blackburn away. I think apart from those two results we have bettered or matched last year's results.
> 
> 
> EDIT: RAVEL MORRISON
> 
> RavelMorrison49 Ravel Ryan Morrison
> Pisss take
> 
> RavelMorrison49 Ravel Ryan Morrison
> I can not waite till the end of the season
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Clearly in reference to not playing in the reserves game.
> 
> We'll take him.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

What a spoiled brat. He's lucky United have stuck with him thus far.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Rooney will set him straight. Ravel is lucky to have an intelligent role-model like Wayne to look up to.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Up until earlier this year, I would have said GYAN RIGGS would be the ideal role model to keep him in line. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

maybe he's refusing to come off the bench


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*






this is great :lmao

this too:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



BkB Hulk said:


> We've supposedly been interested in Shea for quite a bit too.


Interesting. Hadn't read that on the soccer forum I frequent. And they're usually pretty good about the rumors.

You guys do already have one American. That Biljev kid, or whatever the hell his name is. More Americans for the American-owned club.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I can't remember where I read it, but I'll have a look. It may have been from Jen Chang.

Yeah, we signed quite a few teenagers. There was him, Bueno, Nacho (I think they both signed in the end) and O'Hanlon off the top of my head.

Hmm, apparently we've been keenly scouting Dortmund. I really hope this is true. We can't really go wrong with picking up some young talent from there.

We also signed Marc Pelosi from the US I think. We seem keen on getting people in from your area.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Rooney will set him straight. Ravel is lucky to have an intelligent role-model like Wayne to look up to.


Maybe the man in your sig will throw a tea cup at him. 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Dont know what morrison is going on about now on twitter



> RavelMorrison49 Ravel Ryan Morrison
> All I can say is I'm so I'm so I'm so I'm so proud of you everythink is adding up all I can say is I'm so I'm so I'm so proud of you


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

"everythink" Well good spelling innit


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Looks like he's pissed off his face.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

he talks like this guy obviously


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

He's fucking looney.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Fergie will get rid of Morrison very soon. He won't stand for a bellend like that, no matter how talented he is.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Heel said:


> Fergie will get rid of Morrison very soon. He won't stand for a bellend like that, no matter how talented he is.


erm dont think so, i imagine its the sort of thing rooney would be posting at that age if twitter was around. Morrison is a real talent, some of the coaches have said he is the best prospect out of the academy since scholes.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



united_07 said:


> erm dont think so, i imagine its the sort of thing rooney would be posting at that age if twitter was around. Morrison is a real talent, some of the coaches have said he is the best prospect out of the academy since scholes.


Rooney didn't have a criminal record....


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



united_07 said:


> erm dont think so, i imagine its the sort of thing rooney would be posting at that age if twitter was around. Morrison is a real talent, some of the coaches have said he is the best prospect out of the academy since scholes.


Fergie needs to beat the piss out of him, I think Man U is the best club for that type of thing as the Gaffer has the respect to lay down the law and get the best out of somebody. Sir Alex will also give players their walking papers if they refuse to stop being a cockhead.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



united_07 said:


> Dont know what morrison is going on about now on twitter


Maybe he has been called up to the first team and he's talking to himself?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Maybe he has been called up to the first team and he's talking to himself?


:lmao:lmao:lmao

This would be so immense. Guy really does seem like a nutter. Can't see him getting any first team action this year outside of the domestic cups.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Tbf he's probably already better than Carrick.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Hard game tomorrow, live in front of the cameras too. We need points ahead of the next 3 fixtures:

Man City (A)
Man Utd (A)
Chelsea (H)

:shocked:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Newcastle/Everton should be a great game. Have to think Newcastle will win on form, but it'll be a nice test for them. A very hard next four games to come. City and United away in a row is just cruel.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

As long as Pardew keeps smiling at his players, they're obviously going to win/draw all of those games. It's if he loses his smile that we have something to worry about.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

quite a few players out tomorrow, i can see the team being something like this

---------------de Gea----------------
jones------rio-------vidic-------fabio
nani------fletcher---rooney------park
---------welbeck----hernandez------

park is definitely starting, fergie confirmed this in his post match interview on wednesday, lot of central midfielders out injured so rooney might play in the middle again

perhaps pogba might get a place on the bench if he has recovered from his injury


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

i keep the sneaking suspicion that Arsenal will have a letdown tomorrow.

If so, I rage.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Making the trip down to Manchester for the game tomorrow, always nice to go to Old Trafford even if we are going to get spanked by them :no:

As long as we lose 1-0 like the other two times I've been there I'll be fine. Or a draw would be nice. BENDTNER will give Evans hell at least 8*D


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Joel said:


> He's fucking Rooney.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Mikey Damage said:


> i keep the sneaking suspicion that Arsenal will have a letdown tomorrow.
> 
> If so, I rage.


i thought that was just my negativity but i do have a strong feeling towards going a goal down early on.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

on talksport today Adrian 'the cunt' Durham picked his Fergie 11, he picked Carrick ahead of Keane, Robson and Scholes (according to durham carrick is a better passer than scholes) in the centre of midfield fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



united_07 said:


> quite a few players out tomorrow, i can see the team being something like this
> 
> ---------------de Gea----------------
> jones------rio-------vidic-------fabio
> nani------fletcher---rooney------park
> ---------welbeck----hernandez------
> 
> park is definitely starting, fergie confirmed this in his post match interview on wednesday, lot of central midfielders out injured so rooney might play in the middle again
> 
> perhaps pogba might get a place on the bench if he has recovered from his injury



It's amazing that we have such a big squad yet at times we look so depleted. pretty much agree with the team although i'd prefer it if giggs or carrick were fit and played in cm and rooney up top with welbz.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



united_07 said:


> on talksport today Adrian 'the cunt' Durham picked his Fergie 11, he picked Carrick ahead of Keane, Robson and Scholes (according to durham carrick is a better passer than scholes) in the centre of midfield fpalm


he needs to get callers. If he picks Keane and Scholes CM the section lasts 30 seconds no1 rings in.

Make a point over a strange selection and make £££££ from idiots ringing in thinking thats his actual opinion.

Point out Carrick's passing compare it to Scholes booom switchboards light up. You've got yourself an hour and people talking about you on twitter and the internet.

That man is amazing at his job.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

A win for the Toon will see us move into second! For a couple of hours at least. Unless Blackburn can upset Chelsea and ironically Sunderland hold up Man Utd.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Don't like Adrian Durham, huge troll.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Kazz said:


> A win for the Toon will see us move into second! For a couple of hours at least. Unless Blackburn can upset Chelsea and ironically Sunderland hold up Man Utd.


wwwyki.

Yet again Pardew misses out on Manager of the Month. What more does he have to do?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

It's Black November. We'll fuck something up.

Lots of Spanish journos saying Granero deal is virtually done for him to join on January first. If true, interesting signing. A good player, but he won't be first team here. It also spells the end for Diaby, even though they're different types of players. Maybe some time under a coach like Wenger is what he needs to realise his potential. Not exactly Shaqiri, Gotze, Eriksen, Hazard signing but a solid signing if it is true, of course.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I've never known what to think of Granero. He's one of those players who seems talented but never seems to do enough for me to form a solid opinion on him. I assume he will cost very little so decent signing.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Granero is an average player. Wouldn't say it's a good signing, he's no better than Benayoun tbh.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I'll be shocked if one of Eriksen and Gotze don't end up at Arsenal. Granero will be a squad player at best.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Heel said:


> I'll be shocked if one of Eriksen and Gotze don't end up at Arsenal. Granero will be a squad player at best.


both are too good for arsenal


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Arsenal are currently better than Ajax, and probably slightly better than Dortmund currently. Players will come here at a young age just to be coached by Wenger, even if they have the idea to move on in 3 years to bigger and better things. They would be guaranteed 1st team football here, at a big club at the top level, how many clubs can offer that? If we consistently stay in the CL, it's a great choice to join us, regardless of their future plans. Why do you think we get Nasri, Ramsey, Cesc etc. join us when they could have moved to clubs guaranteed of winning trophies? For the early part of their careers, playing at Arsenal could have a drastic effect on your career, we give young players chances at the top level. That's pretty much unheard of in the top leagues barring a few teams. Apparently we are still scouting Gotze. I'm never getting my hopes up for it though, he said the other day he doesn't know what will happen in the coming months, to give us a glimmer of hope Dortmund need to go out of the CL. 

Granero only turned 24 in July though, so if we sign him and he gets a decent run he could do well. Squad player though. Every time I saw him play for Getafe I was impressed, but there are far better players at Madrid currently. For 6 million you can't complain, he will at least be available unlike Diaby. Malaga are still in contention, and I imagine given the choice he will end up there.





















EPL KINGS


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Sunderland to gatecrash Fergie 25 tomorrow 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Magsimus said:


> wwwyki.
> 
> Yet again Pardew misses out on Manager of the Month. What more does he have to do?


His linked with the Englad Job 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

And he's ruled himself out quicker than you can even say England. Why on earth would he want that awful job anyway?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

what do you guys think of playing luiz in the makelele role?

i mean seriously, him as a defender is not working out and we need to find ways to strengthen the backline and get the most out of that kid


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



JakeC_91 said:


> Sunderland to gatecrash Fergie 25 tomorrow 8*D


It's fucking destined to happen.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

How great would it have been if City was playing Man U this week instead.




redeadening said:


> what do you guys think of playing luiz in the makelele role?
> 
> i mean seriously, him as a defender is not working out and we need to find ways to strengthen the backline and get the most out of that kid


Problem is I don't know if Luiz is strong enough to really command the DM role. I'd stick him on the wing instead.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Pardew should have won MOTM.

Just thought about Hummels and Thiago Silva playing together at the back. Make it happen.

On Luiz, I agree with CGS. I don't think he is strong or tenacious enough to play an out and out DMF. Maybe a more mobile midfield 3 would work with him where all of the defensive emphasis isn't put on him? He can certainly win the ball well and spray it around well, so he has those two essential things going for him, and if he rotated with the other midfielders he could push forward how he likes to on occasion. He doesn't really have a position which completely suits him, so it will be interesting to see what develops there.


Sky Sports saying this Brek Shea thing is a trial, not just him getting in shape so we could well see an American joining soon.


Champions League Appearances: Tottenham Hotspur: 12 Emmanuel Eboue: 54 :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

The mirror again saying pogba wont sign a new contract and inter and AC are after him, cant see it myself, as he only turned professional last year, he would surely have a longer contract. For instance morrison turned professional around the same time, his contract is to 2014, i doubt pogba's would only be to 2012.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Magsimus said:


> And he's ruled himself out quicker than you can even say England. Why on earth would he want that awful job anyway?


By a mile it's the poison chalice, pissing away your managerial career taking the england job (unless you're at the end of it like capello)

United/sunderland will either be a scrappy 1-0 or 2-1 united win or a draw, either way it's gonna be like the norwich game.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Magsimus said:


> And he's ruled himself out quicker than you can even say England. Why on earth would he want that awful job anyway?


Because it's the biggest manager job in world football maybe? 8*D

To be fair a lot of people were calling him mad for taking the Newcastle job (not me btw)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



united_07 said:


> both are too good for arsenal


:lmao



Magsimus said:


> And he's ruled himself out quicker than you can even say England. Why on earth would he want that awful job anyway?


Exactly. He's angling for the French job. 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Everyone knows Redknapp is getting the England job, and he's the better manager. Pardew can rule himself out all he wants, he won't be getting the job anyway.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



redeadening said:


> what do you guys think of playing luiz in the makelele role?
> 
> i mean seriously, him as a defender is not working out and we need to find ways to strengthen the backline and get the most out of that kid


no, because luiz is a fucking retard. he's a labrador player. all excitement and energy without a sense in the world. would be suicide


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I still think Luiz will turn out fine as a defender. Just needs to learn to not get overexcited. He's good on the ball, and makes some good challenges. Restraint in his game is what's needed. That said, Chelsea are pretty poor at the back. Bosingwa is pretty shit defensively, and you take away Ivanovic from the middle and Chelsea are lacking there. Cashley is still great, but they could do with fixing their problem at right back.

BIG ANDY better start tonight. Playing against a small, defensively poor team, should be another chance to score. He played well in the second half last week, so hopefully his form continues. Tonight is Downing's chance to actually do something too. Got Chelsea and City coming up soon, so if he doesn't fire against a Swansea team who leave space on the wings due to their wingers being very attacking, then he can piss off to the bench for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Bosingwa usually isn't that bad defensively, he's just gotten himself too overexcited to be a winger and then he gets himself fucked over. Closer to the beginning of the season, he absolutely deserved the starting RB spot and it was unbelievable for me to even say that considering how well Ivanovic did there last season. When in doubt, I'd say we could easily put Ivanovic back there and just tell David Luiz to shape up, since it doesn't seem like AVB has much of any plans for Alex.

On Luiz, I think he also just needs to stop getting so overexcited. Yes, he's a great attacking threat, but he needs to remember that he can also be a great defender, and that's why we bought him. He hasn't been showing it lately, thus the criticism, which is fully deserved. I think that despite the possible calls for winger or even DM, Luiz is still very valuable at CB if he just shapes up and does his job. He can be a great defender and he knows it, and he's very valuable when it comes to picking passes to start an offense from the back. For that reason, I do think he'd do pretty well in the DM role, but we've got other options there (and will have more when Essien returns) whereas we're lacking in CB. It's up to Luiz, really. He can either do his job or keep getting us burned.

If I had to pick between Pardew and Redknapp for next England manager, I'd pick Pardew in a heartbeat. I don't think too highly of Redknapp and he's not exactly in any position to be "the face" of England if you know what I'm saying. Pardew, however, that smile... 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Bosingwa has always been defensively poor at RB. He just wasn't really tested earlier in the season. He's got some good pace going forward, but most Chelsea fans will acknowledge that he's never been great defensively. Ideally, I think the plan was for him not to be needed right now, with Luiz at CB and Ivanovic at RB. Then again, Carlo's plan also probably involved him having the job now too. :side:


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Not too confident about today to be honest. 3-0 Newcastle.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Im actually not confident going into today.

I'll be happy with a 1-0 over Sunderland.

Oh and @Bronco, Pardrews luck is gunna run out sooner or later, don't go writing yourselves off yet.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I agree that it'll be a tough game, maybe by the odd goal but luck? Can't agree with that.

We deserve to be up there so far, make no mistake about that


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

PADREW SWAG


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

i am so suprised about the number of pages this thread has, and not only that, it has a lot more pages than the other league thread and a lot more than the champions league thread, is premier league so but so famous.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

well it's the best league in the world


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

true, but it has so many pages in this forum, i image how many watch this league


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

everyone


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



King Kenny said:


> everyone


my uncle and my cousin and some friend of mine do not


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

3 people don't really matter in the grand scheme of things chief


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



King Kenny said:


> 3 people don't really matter in the grand scheme of things chief


true but you meant everyone, and some people dont watch, lol


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

According to SSN united have signed some Brazilian born Belgian 16 year old from PSV, Andreas Pereira, who apparently is considered one of the best in the world of his age, due to come to the club on his 17th birthday which is the first of january. 

Anyone heard of him??


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

#NUFC v #everton (4-4-2): Krul; Simpson, S.Taylor, Coloccini (c), R.Taylor; Marveaux, Cabaye, Guthrie, Gutierrez; Ba, Best. 

Marveaux-lous.

Substitutes: Elliot, Santon, Perch, Gosling, Ben Arfa, Sammy Ameobi, Lovenkrands.

Everton: Howard, Hibbert, Baines, Jagielka, Heitinga, Coleman, Drenthe, Neville, Rodwell, Osman, Saha.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I spoke to your uncle, cousin and friend and they told me they were lying to you and they actually do watch it.

Hoping to destroy Blackburn today (sorry Nige). Want to see a backline of Ivanovic - Luiz/Alex - DAT RACIST - Cole

I want to see Lukaku start. I know it won't happen, but still...


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

newcastle/everton should be a great match


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

this is all roberto's fault.

im reduced to a nervous wreck during every united game now.

we've been horrible the last couple of games.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

come on, we didnt beat birmingham that bad in the carling cup cliffy byro


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



united_07 said:


> According to SSN united have signed some Brazilian born Belgian 16 year old from PSV, Andreas Pereira, who apparently is considered one of the best in the world of his age, due to come to the club on his 17th birthday which is the first of january.
> 
> Anyone heard of him??


Never heard of him usually there is a big thing made out of any young lad who plays well in the u17 world cup - but belgium didnt qualify. And they didnt qualify for the u17 European championships either so he's never really been on a stage for a football fan to see much about him.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Kiz said:


> come on, we didnt beat birmingham that bad in the carling cup cliffy byro


:lmao

..................

Whose billy sharp playing for now ?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

:lmao heitenga. Silly mistake.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

HEITINGER


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Fucking Heitinga.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Lol at Heitinga.

Newcastle 2nd ATM? Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

What a fantastic goal from Ryan Taylor.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

RYAN TAYLOR!

What a shot


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

That was immense, what a hit.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Holy fuck :mark:

Take a bow son.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

What a goal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Everton very unlucky not to bring one back


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

great goal

saha very unlucky


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

No 

But Gosling vs Everton :shocked:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Bit late to the party, but fucking hell R. Taylor. That was amazing.

Cabaye better not be seriously injured. The "TOON FOR TOP 4" bandwagon needs to continue.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Newcastle in second, 6 points ahead of Chelsea and 2 ahead of United at the start of November, Who'da thunk it?

Maybe I've spoken too soon....


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

RODWELL


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Important goal for Everton.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

2-1, Rodwell with the goal for Everton from a great corner from Drenthe.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Bollocks.

Simpson losing his man.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Comeback time?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Entertaining first half. Newcastle look much more threatening. Saha has had a few chances he should have done better with, but he hasn't really done much aside from that. Game needs a DRENTHE goal and a TIMMY appearance.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Reina Johnson skrtel agger enrique henderson adam lucas downing carroll suarez sub: Doni kelly coates speo bellamy maxi dirk

kelly back :hb

strong team, strong bench. i'm happy


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I will lol hard if Newcastle finish ahead of Liverpool.

How's it going, Carroll and Enrique?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

newcastle will finish above chelsea :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



BkB Hulk said:


> Game needs a DRENTHE goal and a TIMMY appearance.


It doesn't need any of those thank you very much. A Daniel Gosling goal would be welcome though.

Guthrie/Gosling partnership is quite different to Cabaye/Tiote though, not sure how this is gonna go.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



King Kenny said:


> newcastle will finish above chelsea :side:


There's no position above first :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



King Kenny said:


> newcastle will finish above chelsea :side:


Nah Chelsea have SIDESHOW BOB holding that back line so they'll be fine :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Terry will probably call him; Ba Ba black cunt.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I'll reserve my comments on Gosling until after the game.

Crucial goal for us, we'd have had no chance otherwise.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Heitinga you cunt.

Sammy though.

Edit: Leon Best was born offside.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Has anyone got that Aurelio 'Excuse me, wtf is this shit?' gif


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

United team



> Lindegaard, Jones, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Fletcher, Rooney, Park, Nani, Welbeck, Hernandez
> bench: De Gea, Evans, Berbatov, Diouf, Carrick, Fabio, Valencia



diouf fpalm


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Joel said:


> I spoke to your uncle, cousin and friend and they told me they were lying to you and they actually do watch it.
> 
> Hoping to destroy Blackburn today (sorry Nige). Want to see a backline of Ivanovic - Luiz/Alex - DAT RACIST - Cole
> 
> I want to see Lukaku start. I know it won't happen, but still...


do you know their names? no, lol


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Seamus Coleman is playing like shit.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

newcastle is coming back since the last decade, great. they even defeated stoke last week.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



steamed hams said:


> Has anyone got that Aurelio 'Excuse me, wtf is this shit?' gif


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

great gif


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



reymisteriofan said:


> do you know their names? no, lol


Yes. Yes I do.

Cech, Ivanovic, Alex, Terry, A.Cole, Ramires, Mikel, Lampard, Mata, Sturridge, Malouda

Turnbull, Bosingwa, Romeu, Meireles, Kalou, Lukaku, Torres

Happy with that defence. AVB must come onto this forum. Hopefully Lukaku comes on as a sub today.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

CGS you da man right dere


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Joel said:


> Yes. Yes I do.
> 
> Cech, Ivanovic, Alex, Terry, A.Cole, Ramires, Mikel, Lampard, Mata, Sturridge, Malouda
> 
> Turnbull, Bosingwa, Romeu, Meireles, Kalou, Lukaku, Torres
> 
> Happy with that defence. AVB must come onto this forum. Hopefully Lukaku comes on as a sub today.


tell me.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I don't understand some of the picks for the United team. Evra and Nani have been absolutely shit in recent games and yet Valencia, whose been solid in the last few games is left on the bench. Very odd decision making right there. Nani and Evra need to put in a good performance here.

I'm pleased to see Ferdinand and Vidic reunite at the back, hopefully we put in a solid defensive shift today against Sunderland.

Diouf makes the bench also, why? The guy will never make it at United. He couldn't even make a positive impression at Blackburn last season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



reymisteriofan said:


> tell me.


vinchenzo, antonio and fabio


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

mario and luigi


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Kiz said:


> vinchenzo, antonio and fabio


wrong. both are wrong


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I wouldn't usually think we _have_ to buy but if we're in such a bad position in midfield that we're dropping Rooney back there just to get some creativity, then maybe we have to bring someone in during the transfer window. Anderson is inconsistent as fuck and Cleverley has been injured for most of the season.

Not feeling good about today.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Foreshadowed said:


> I don't understand some of the picks for the United team. Evra and Nani have been absolutely shit in recent games and yet Valencia, whose been solid in the last few games is left on the bench. Very odd decision making right there. Nani and Evra need to put in a good performance here.
> 
> I'm pleased to see Ferdinand and Vidic reunite at the back, hopefully we put in a solid defensive shift today against Sunderland.
> 
> Diouf makes the bench also, why? The guy will never make it at United. He couldn't even make a positive impression at Blackburn last season.


i really dont think manchester united should worry, cause they are not facing a really tough team, i believe they will win 2-0


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



reymisteriofan said:


> tell me.


They told me not to make it public. If I do, they will give my name to the mafia.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Foreshadowed said:


> Diouf makes the bench also, why? The guy will never make it at United. He couldn't even make a positive impression at Blackburn last season.


yeah i dont get it, he is going to be 24 next month, older than hernandez and welbeck. He has never shown he is good enough for united, he puts in the effort but he hasnt got the ability


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

If United don't do what they've been doing for the past month and a half and that's give the ball away constantly when we're on the attack and if we stay solid at the back (which we have been in the last 3 games) then we should do well. We need to stop playing the slow, sloppy football, which United have been guilty of in the last few games. Plus, when we do start utilizing our quick, one touch passes in the final third we need to be much more clinical in our finishing in front of goal. The last match against Galati was a perfect example of us being both sloppy in our passing and movement and when we did play some neat football, it didn't lead to anything. 

I also concur with the situation with our midfield. We definitely need at least two central midfielders, one defensive and one more creative and attack minded. Carrick hasn't been that great for us for a long while now, Fletcher needs to get back to his best, Anderson is inconsistent and Cleverley is out injured. It needs sorting.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Christ, that was an ordeal.

2nd in the league!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Oh gee, lookie here, Jenkinshit starts yet again for Arsenal. 

This guy clearly is not ready to be a 1st team defender for Arsenal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

And with that Newcastle are confirmed in 2nd place. The next few games after the international break will prove a lot




FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Oh gee, lookie here, Jenkinshit starts yet again for Arsenal.
> 
> This guy clearly is not ready to be a 1st team defender for Arsenal.


With Sagna out they don't have much choice.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

dat pardew swag puts them in 2nd


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Imagine if both United and Chelsea dropped points, dreams would come true for Newcastle.

I don't know what match to watch...See how United improve, watch to see if Chelsea continue their losing streak, or watch what RVP will bring this week. Ugh.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> And with that Newcastle are confirmed in 2nd place. The next few games after the international break will prove a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Sagna out they don't have much choice.


Believe me Sagna's return cannot come quick enough.

AW really needs to sure up this defence in Jan. A decent CB i.e. Cahill or Vertonghen would be a good start.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

We're miles ahead of Chelsea, they're not even a threat :side:

Maybe I would be ok with Sunderland scraping a draw...


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Toon Army marches on into 2nd place


----------



## Evo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

I like that AVB has gotten the balls to bench Fernando Torres. I like that a lot.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

(8) We Love you Sunderland we do 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



EGame said:


> Imagine if both United and Chelsea dropped points, dreams would come true for Newcastle city.
> 
> I don't know what match to watch...See how United improve, watch to see if Chelsea continue their losing streak, or watch what RVP will bring this week. Ugh.


fixed


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Not feeling good about today.


It is Sunderland you're playing, right?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



> David Gill announces the North Stand at Old Trafford to be renamed 'the Sir Alex Ferguson Stand'


brilliant


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Poor kid.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Fully deserved for Sir Alex.

Wickham gone off injured. Poor guy.

*Edit:* Urgh, United being sloppy in possession and haven't done anything in front of goal. It's like watching the United/Norwich game all over again. United need to be much more creative but for 25 minutes, they've done nothing. Sunderland have had the better chance. I'm sick and tired of seeing United players giving the ball away so cheaply when it's the most simple of passes.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Van Persie...

Dat poacher.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Love that the protesters weren't allowed to take flags today and they sent a plane over the ground with a Kean out banner!

I can see this going on all season, 4 games in a row now at Ewood there's been protests!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Evra's really doing well in our attack... he's dribbled past a few Sunderland players a couple of times now.

For god sake Nani! He's been horrendous so far; losing the ball when he should just pass to a nearby player and trying to take players on and losing the ball easily, it's like the Nani of old - very selfish play. His crosses have been rubbish and his attempt at a free kick was poor. It makes me miss Young with our set pieces as he's quality at them. Nani has always been dreadful on free kicks.

United haven't threatened Sunderland in the final third once.

*Edit #2:* That's how you do a set piece Nani... learn from Rooney. It didn't lead to a goal but a nice free kick in the box.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

VERMINATOR 2-0


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Super-Kos has been super today.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Mikey Damage said:


> Super-Kos has been super today.


Apart from the tackle on Thomas. I agree


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

DANNY FUCKING WELBECK!!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

wes brown forgetting what team he plays for


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

another chance off the crossbar...ugh

0-0 half time...


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Gunner14 said:


> Apart from the tackle on Thomas. I agree


you speaking of the tackle in the box?

looked clean to me. looked like thomas trying for the pen.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

interesting that vidic and ferdinand have switched positions today, perhaps suggesting that evans will play more with vidic, so evans can play on his usual left side of the central defence partnership, with vidic on the right


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Fuck, Swansea play well lol.

We are sitting way too deep though and how in the world did Carroll miss that chance?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Half time and we're 1-0 up. As per usual United have had a poor first half. Nani despite getting the assist on the corner has been absolutely shocking and made some stupid, selfish decisions. Rooney hasn't had much of an impact and Hernandez is the same. Welbeck has played well and so has Evra, Jones, Fletcher and Park. The others haven't really had much to do.

Sunderland have done well defensively but at times, we've been silly in possession and given the ball away on the attack. United also haven't been clinical and when we do seem to be picking up the pace, we mess it up completely and then go back to the slow, sloppy football. I'm expecting Ferguson to have a word with Nani about his performance as he's been shit and to also tell the team to keep the ball better and to be more decisive in our attacking play.

I'm a little bit worried for United. We have some okay fixtures coming up in the next few weeks after facing the top teams but our midfield desperately needs sorting out. This is an indication that Ferguson shouldn't be ignorant in the January window like he was in the Summer transfer window and it's time to realise we need a couple of new signings. Rooney should be playing in his usual role despite doing a decent job in midfield. 

It has been a boring game to watch and I'm hoping United get their asses into gear as it has been far from a satisfying performance.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Not watching the game but sounds like we should be at least 1 or 2 goals up at the half.

typical


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

carroll messed up a great chance, but he's been playing well. downing was unlucky not have an assist (again), put it in a platter for carroll, also unlucky not to have a goal. he's been playing well

so fucking wasteful we are though


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Joel said:


> They told me not to make it public. If I do, they will give my name to the mafia.


who told you 
chelsea will lose if they continue like this


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

That Carroll miss is amazing.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



reymisteriofan said:


> who told you
> chelsea will lose if they continue like this


They told me. I know them.

Chelsea do need to step it up. But apart from that early chance, Blackburn have not looked threatening. Want to see some Lukaku


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Foreshadowed said:


> Fully deserved for Sir Alex.
> 
> Wickham gone off injured. Poor guy.
> 
> *Edit:* Urgh, United being sloppy in possession and haven't done anything in front of goal. It's like watching the United/Norwich game all over again. United need to be much more creative but for 25 minutes, they've done nothing. Sunderland have had the better chance. I'm sick and tired of seeing United players giving the ball away so cheaply when it's the most simple of passes.


well i guess manchester united has not been great after that loss to city. but are their good player injured? they are just in poor form , they will come back soon, the season is still long


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Joel said:


> They told me. I know them.
> 
> Chelsea do need to step it up. But apart from that early chance, Blackburn have not looked threatening. Want to see some Lukaku


lol, what is happening to chelsea, they started fine, now what is happening, hope this does not continue any longer, i have hope that chelsea can win this, 
edit: sorry for double post


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Mikey Damage said:


> you speaking of the tackle in the box?
> 
> looked clean to me. looked like thomas trying for the pen.


Was clean. but very clumsy i wouldnt have be shocked if we gave away a pen. Getting that tight you need be clean not sloppy. A poor referee (and tehre is alot of them) would have given the pen


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Come on Chelsea, you're the only one fucking my 2 accumulators at the moment (and City who play later).

edit. not Chelsea, Liverpool.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

great chelsea scored. at least a win is a win


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Linesman trying to give a penalty to Sunderland for a handball when it wasn't. Well done ref, you got it right.

Park, Rooney and Fletcher have been great second half. Nani needs to go off... he's been very selfish and wasteful. Bring on Valencia.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Brilliant play between Rosicky and RVP, Great finish Arteta


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Thought I was in for a depressing day when Pilkington scored, but we've turned it round, 3-1.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

inb4 stringer says arsenal were top dollar today and player some world class football, and gunner says arsenal were okay at best and it was only west brom.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

ah, 3 points into mission-13. ie, 13 points out of the next possible 15 (counting today).

solid performances from most the club. no real standout performances, though. tough to give a MOTM today. No one really shined that brilliantly.

though, I suppose there are still 10 minutes left to see someone step up.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Ah fuck, Norwich bring one back.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Man Utd look pretty poor here.

Clattermole is garbage.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Seb said:


> 1. Man Utd
> 2. Man City
> 3. Chelsea
> 4. Spurs
> 5. Arsenal
> 6. Liverpool
> 7. Sunderland
> 8. Stoke
> 9. Aston Villa
> 10. Everton
> 11. Bolton
> 12. Wolves
> 13. Newcastle
> 14. Fulham
> 15. West Brom
> 16. Wigan
> 17. QPR
> 18. Blackburn
> 19. Norwich
> 20. Swansea





Heel said:


> LOL, 6th.





Seb said:


> Arsenal and Spurs both have better starting elevens than Liverpool.





Heel said:


> Sure they do, son.


So do you still stand by these posts, MMN?

Stewart "No goals and no assists" Downing clearly the buy of the window at 20 million.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Fuck Liverpool. Fucking my bets up.

Now all my hopes of winning money this weekend is in the hands of my weekly crazy £1 accumulator:

Sevilla @ 2.37
Malaga @ 2.62
Valencia @ 2.37
Palermo @ 1.61
Roma @ 2.10
Borussia Dortmund @ 1.28
Hertha Berlin @ 2.30
Nurnberg @ 1.66
TSG Hoffenheim @ 1.72
Werder Bremen @ 1.40
Bayer Leverkusen @ 1.61
Lille @ 1.33
Marseille @ 1.44
Lorient @ 1.44

Get's me £2690.........


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Thank fuck for International break


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Rooney was brilliant in the centre of midfield today, but he needs to be up front, cleverley should be back after the international break.

Again sunderland's best chances came down their right, where evra lets people run behind him as he keeps coming inside for no reason


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Downing was probably our best player today. Johnson was fucking awful, Adam pretty shit, Suarez quiet with a few moments of brilliance, Hendo did nothing and Bellamy brought nothing.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

International Break 8*D the time of the year where more of our lads get injured.....


Damn, Wes Brown :side: making us lose 1-0.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

disappointing. 

fuck this


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

FUCK MY LIFE. 

I'm really starting to doubt our new signings.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Seb said:


> So do you still stand by these posts, MMN?
> 
> Stewart "No goals and no assists" Downing clearly the buy of the window at 20 million.


arsenal is finishing in the top 4. arsene will spend in january. i believe arsene has anywhere from 40-60 million leftover his summer funds.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Get in, a win is a win. Sunderland is nearly always a tight game anyway. 3 points is the main thing. C'mon QPR.

Liverpool :lmao.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



BkB Hulk said:


> Downing was probably our best player today. Johnson was fucking awful, Adam pretty shit, Suarez quiet with a few moments of brilliance, Hendo did nothing and Bellamy brought nothing.


Really? I thought Downing was terrible today (apart from his cross to Carroll)


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Hey Big Andy and Jose BEAST Enrique, how's it going? 

Wor Demba and Ryan Taylor over the wall send their condolences.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

If things carry on Im gonna say 

4.Spurs 
5.Arsenal
6.Liverpool

Starting to agree with Seb when he said that Spurs are the only of the 3 teams to actually improve their sqaud.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Mikey Damage said:


> arsenal is finishing in the top 4. arsene will spend in january. i believe arsene has anywhere from 40-60 million leftover his summer funds.


We hear every year that Arsene has 40-60 million to spend. Watch him buy no-one.

Arsenal are certainly capable of finishing in the top 4. I really fancy Spurs, especially now they've casted aside the Europa League. Not saying they'll finish 3rd, but I think they'll finish top 4. Between Chelsea and Arsenal for that last spot, and atm I think Arsenal will miss out. Newcastle and Liverpool will probably be fighting for 6th.



Chain Gang solider said:


> If things carry on Im gonna say
> 
> 4.Spurs
> 5.Arsenal
> 6.Liverpool
> 
> Starting to agree with Seb when he said that Spurs are the only of the 3 teams to actually improve their sqaud.


Yup. Arsenal lost Nasri and Cesc and panic bought, so they're obviously weaker. Liverpool only improved at LB. The other players they bought in (Henderson, Downing, Adam) are no better than the players they had last season. Bellamy was obviously a great pick up on a free. Whereas Spurs got Parker, who's been there best player this season, a top striker in Adebayor, which was what they really needed, and a reliable goalkeeper.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Mikey Damage said:


> arsenal is finishing in the top 4. arsene will spend in january. i believe arsene has anywhere from 40-60 million leftover his summer funds.


i believe too, arsenal 4th, 5th spurs, that is what i think will be the standings. great chelsea won, they are going to win the league(hopefully), come on chelsea, you can do it. 
liverpool :lmao. 

man u is still recovering but unfortunately they won. good for arsenal.
king kenny, this must be really dissapointing. the results were good, come on city win dont let man u overtake you


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Destiny said:


> Really? I thought Downing was terrible today (apart from his cross to Carroll)


Got to the line quite frequently, looked dangerous around the box and should have had an assist. Wasn't spectacular, but in a game where everyone sucked, he sucked the least. Can't think of anyone who did better than him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

chelsea is getting left out.

at least, i hope.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Anything for Downing today? Goal? Assist? Oh, of course, Liverpool didn't score at home to Swansea.

Did he get an accurate cross, at least? We heard so much about how he was bought to supply Big Andy.

Ah, trolling Liverpool. Good fun...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Anything for Downing today? Goal? Assist? Oh, of course, Liverpool didn't score at home to Swansea.
> 
> Did he get an accurate cross, at least? We heard so much about how he was bought to supply Big Andy.
> 
> Ah, trolling Liverpool. Good fun...


Don't get to cocky we have swansea away next :side:


United/S'land went pretty much how i expected a 1-0 win.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

should cash in on berbatov in january to PSG, when he came on today for the last 20 mins he was awful


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*

Glad Carroll and Torres never got to play together. 

Their awfulness combined would be almost impossible to endure. 

It's pretty much already impossible to endure that both these players combined were worth 85 million. 

*headexplodes*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



united_07 said:


> should cash in on berbatov in january to PSG, when he came on today for the last 20 mins he was awful


Doubt he even cares anymore he knows it's his last season. Just hope we buy a quality replacement.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Don't get to cocky we have swansea away next :side:
> 
> 
> United/S'land went pretty much how i expected a 1-0 win.


I'll just use the ''tough away trip'' excuse if we drop points :side:. Or blame Evra.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Don't get to cocky we have swansea away next :side:


Even Messi would struggle on a cold saturday afternoon in Wales :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



united_07 said:


> should cash in on berbatov in january to PSG, when he came on today for the last 20 mins he was awful


Surprised he never walked in the Summer dude was clearly behind Welbeck, Javier & Rooney in the pecking order. Would have made sense for him to go. 

Also being a Liverpool fan has to be one of the most frusting things around. Thats 6 stupid points dropped.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Silent Alarm said:


> I'll just use the ''tough away trip'' excuse if we drop points :side:. Or blame Evra.


haha i pictured evra getting ripped by dyer when posting my reply to you.

All fairness i'd take another cleansheet and scrappy 1-0 or 2-0 win.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



BkB Hulk said:


> Got to the line quite frequently, looked dangerous around the box and should have had an assist. Wasn't spectacular, but in a game where everyone sucked, he sucked the least. Can't think of anyone who did better than him.


Fair enough. 

I don't particularly think he was very dangerous. But as you said, no one stood out today.

It's just so frustrating to watch after spending so much cash. 

Our midfield is extremely mediocore at the moment and we have no attacking midfielder to create something.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

i predicted for swansea to be last and liverpool draw against them in anfield, that is very bad. carrol should have not miss that shot, at least they would have won 1-0. but still they draw


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Doubt he even cares anymore he knows it's his last season. Just hope we buy a quality replacement.


tbh i dont think we really need a replacement, we'd still have rooney, hernandez, welbeck, owen, macheda. Also they could bring though morrison who plays behind the striker, or even give will keane a chance in some matches.
A central midfielder is what is most needed.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

How has Henderson been this season? (legit question)

The Sunderland fans on here seemed delighted to see him go and said he was overrated iirc, and obviously Liverpool paid a ton over his value, but I thought he was a good prospect last year.

Everyone give me a one word answer.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

He looks technically good, but he was very poor today. Played well when he came on against United, was solid last week, played very well against Bolton. He's been inconsistent, and he's not really having a defined position (starts out right and just floats into the middle).


----------



## Destiny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Henderson hasn't played his natural position this season, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

he's looked awful on the right


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Essentially up and down. Shows signs of potential at times but nothing great. Just very incosistent thus far. still young though so not too worried yet.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Mikey Damage said:


> chelsea is getting left out.
> 
> at least, i hope.


Would put my motherfucking balls on the line that we will not finish outside of the top 4. Hell, I can't see any team other than the Manchesters finishing ahead of us.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Seb said:


> How has Henderson been this season? (legit question)
> 
> The Sunderland fans on here seemed delighted to see him go and said he was overrated iirc, and obviously Liverpool paid a ton over his value, but I thought he was a good prospect last year.
> 
> Everyone give me a one word answer.


Spectacular.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Seb said:


> How has Henderson been this season? (legit question)
> 
> The Sunderland fans on here seemed delighted to see him go and said he was overrated iirc, and obviously Liverpool paid a ton over his value, but I thought he was a good prospect last year.
> 
> Everyone give me a one word answer.


Delighted (that he went)

Although, I do miss him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Seb said:


> How has Henderson been this season? (legit question)
> 
> The Sunderland fans on here seemed delighted to see him go and said he was overrated iirc, and obviously Liverpool paid a ton over his value, but I thought he was a good prospect last year.
> 
> Everyone give me a one word answer.


invisible


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Pretty much got the answers I was looking for.

Awesome thread title Mikey :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

One word - inconsistent. You edited that before I saw it. :\

Need a REAL right winger and a better left winger ASAP.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*










Class.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Not complaining. No-one had bad games. Koscielny probably MOTM. Again. Would easily get into my PL form first XI the way he is playing at the moment. Jenkinson, Vermaelen, Song all great. Santos did nothing of note to defend. Arteta played one of his best games for the club to date. Ramsey bright in spots, especially first half. Gervinho and RVP class again, 5 assists for Gervinho now. Walcott bright in spots, similar to Ramsey. Lots of experience in the squad now, never look like throwing away a silly goal in extra time and letting someone back in.

West Brom didn't even get a proper shot on target until last few minutes. They were diabolical in attack.

My prediction is slightly different now.

1. City
2. United
3. Chelsea
4. Arsenal
5. Tottenham
6. Liverpool

If reports are correct that AW wants to bring in 2-3 players, with the return of Wilshere we will be very strong in the closing stages of the season. 


Thread title is the bomb.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Not complaining. No-one had bad games. Koscielny probably MOTM. Again. Would easily get into my PL form first XI the way he is playing at the moment. *Jenkinson*, Vermaelen, Song all *great*. Santos did nothing of note to defend. Arteta played one of his best games for the club to date. Ramsey bright in spots, especially first half. Gervinho and RVP class again, 5 assists for Gervinho now. Walcott bright in spots, similar to Ramsey.
> 
> West Brom didn't even get a proper shot on target until last few minutes. They were diabolical in attack.
> 
> My prediction is slightly different now.
> 
> 1. City
> 2. United
> 3. Chelsea
> 4. Arsenal
> 5. Tottenham
> 6. Liverpool
> 
> 
> Thread title is the bomb.


Surely there's some hyperbole going on here. Need Mikey and Gunner to confirm this.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

No hyperbole whatsoever. Made some great tackles, and his crossing was more or less spot on all the time, even though our game isn't suited to that at all. Was better tracking Thomas than Sagna was last season, when we lost. Anyone who denies he didn't play well didn't watch the match. All I see is praise from the Arsenal fans I know.

3 points better off than we were last season in corresponding fixtures. Managed 4 league wins in a row, didn't do that last season. Nine different goalscorers in our last five games. One man team and a mid-table team without him. Crisis.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I still don't believe it, though at least you didn't put Santos there.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

A win is a win I guess but I hope we get our midfield sorted out. Rooney was class in the second half, his long balls up the pitch, general passing and movement and his lead in attack were all spot on. He also defended for us very well. Evra, albeit not being great defensively, was really good going forward and should have scored.

Nani was trash, a couple of good crosses and that was it. He did exactly what he did aginst Galati, lost the ball when we won it from some solid defending and was selfish in some of his decision making. I'd drop him when we play Swansea and let Valencia get a start.

Park, Jones, Welbeck and Fletcher were all great also.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Why has Jenkinson got so much heat this season? A mare against United, and... what else? Eboue was worse, even though he was more experienced. He does the basics very well.

Depends on your definition of great. May have sounded over the top to you, but I consider great being better than good, which he was today.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Mikey Damage said:


> arsenal is finishing in the top 4. arsene will spend in january. i believe arsene has anywhere from 40-60 million leftover his summer funds.


I lol'd at the DAILY MAIL report this morning that Dortmund have Gotze valued at 20m but Arsenal refuse to pay that much.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

:lmao @ the title.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

C'mon QPR!

Well deserved actually. This will probably wake City up though.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Lol Jenkinson and great in the same sentence.

He did ok. No mistakes for the 1st time in his career but at the same time like Stringer said West Brom were shit they offered nothing so its not like any of our defence had anything to do. When your up against opposistion who just dont show up theres not alot to judge.

His crossing once again he failed to find a single Arsenal player with any cross. Had a couple go into dangerous areas but he couldnt hit a donkey's ass with a frying pan from an inch. Still by far the worst player to EVER play for arsenal. 

And for what Jenkinshit has done
Been born
was named carl
played for finland
Signed for arsenal
declared himself available for england
had a gay haircut
mare vs Udinese
Mare vs Liverpool
Mare vs United
Shit vs shrewsbury
shit vs Sunderland
shit vs marseille

his a poor mans Nedum Onouhu

We'd have been better off not signing Carl and playing Nico  who is better than Jenkinson

3 points job done. nothing to sing and dance about. Next game please.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

City will still win by atleast 3.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

QPR !


----------



## deadnoob

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

C'mon. Get Balo in there.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Gunner :lmao Worst player ever? There are worse players still on the books. Clearly thinking he is shit because he was in the Conference. Been more solid than anyone we have played at right back for a while with the obvious exception of Sagna. His crosses met one player. Not really his fault considering he makes great crosses but players never bust a gut to get to the ball. Our best crosser probably, with the exception of RvP. Confidence growing all the time. Made a stunning 50 yard long ball up to RVP. If he was that bad, surely he would be the one getting caught out all the time and not Santos on the left. Vermaelen and Koscielny didn't let Brom have anything today, they could be fantastic together.

City will win this by 3 or 4.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I still didn't think anyone was great/bad today. Lots of middle-ground performances. Business-like approach. Get in, take the 3 points, get out.

Jenkinson was highly active today with his crosses. The lack of connection is probably a 50-50 split on him, and his teammates. His fault for not sending in a perfectly located cross, teammates' fault for not making the run to reach the ball.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Feck sake, if Hart didn't make that great save, QPR might have had a chance. City will cruise through the second half now, scoring a couple.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

helguison or w/e was offside


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

the only player verging on bad today for me was walcott, who improved a bit in the second half. if i had to actually take great as meaning "first-rate", and not just above good then koscielny would be the only one for me. the people who doubted him and said he wasn't good enough are looking very silly at the moment.

and yeah, helguson was offside.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Gunner :lmao Worst player ever? There are worse players still on the books. Clearly thinking he is shit because he was in the Conference. Been more solid than anyone we have played at right back for a while with the obvious exception of Sagna. His crosses met one player. Not really his fault considering he makes great crosses but players never bust a gut to get to the ball. Our best crosser probably, with the exception of RvP. Confidence growing all the time. Made a stunning 50 yard long ball up to RVP. If he was that bad, surely he would be the one getting caught out all the time and not Santos on the left. Vermaelen and Koscielny didn't let Brom have anything today, they could be fantastic together.
> 
> City will win this by 3 or 4.


Jerome Thomas had a mare. West Brom didnt show up.

He's shit and will always be shit. He's still no where near being in the top 20 rbs in the Premiership

Santos gets caught out because he's a winger. Jenkinson gets caught out because he's wank. Saying he played well when he had nothing to do because West brom didnt show up is stupid. I could have played RB today and dealt with Jerome Thomas because he was gash.

You overrate him all you want he's a nothing player who shouldnt be at a top four club and he will be exposed as such against good sides. Why roy Hodgson didnt attack down west broms left more ill never know If they moved Gera onto the left they'd have gotten alot more joy.

come back and tell me Jenkison is a good player when he does something of note. not when he doesnt make a mistake with nothing to do.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

If Strings is saying Walcott was ''verging on bad'' that must mean he was absolutely abysmal.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Walcott, with the exception of the Chelsea games was abysmal for almost all of October, and quite a bit of September. 

So everyone who has played against Jenkinson has co-incidentally had mares? He had Ayew in his pocket for the majority of the game against Marseille. You're the only person I have seen today say Jenkinson was poor. 4 clean sheets now. 2 more than Tottenham me thinks.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Any Manchester United fan clear this up for me, you know where it says "Sir Alex Ferugson Stand" has that replaced the words "Old Trafford Manchester"?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Nice one Savic (Y)


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I think so, yeah.

2-2.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



JakeC_91 said:


> Any Manchester United fan clear this up for me, you know where it says "Sir Alex Ferugson Stand" has that replaced the words "Old Trafford Manchester"?


yep, hopefully that gets put on one of other stands


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Savic. Nice defending.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



united_07 said:


> yep, hopefully that gets put on one of other stands


Nice of them to do so for Sir Alex, great touch. Yeah, I hope so too its kind of like a symbol of Old Trafford in my opinion.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Walcott, with the exception of the Chelsea games was abysmal for almost all of October, and quite a bit of September.
> 
> So everyone who has played against Jenkinson has co-incidentally had mares? He had Ayew in his pocket for the majority of the game against Marseille. You're the only person I have seen today say Jenkinson was poor. 4 clean sheets now. 2 more than Tottenham me thinks.


excuse me??? 

Where the hell have i said he was poor today. show me any comment ive made saying he was poor 2day


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

edit for dm/nvm

Edit: for MIKEY: surely same principle. poor=/=shit


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> you said he was "shit"


In general. 
Not about 2day performance where i said its his best ever performance because he had nothing to do.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

w/e. not going to be drawn on jenk. happy for 3 points, 3 goals and clean sheet.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> w/e. not going to be drawn on jenk. happy for 3 points, 3 goals and clean sheet.


Because you know your wrong. As usual.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

no, it's because you persist with dumb ass shit, like one of the previous posts. shit because he is finnish and named carl. how am i wrong in saying he had a good game?


----------



## EGame

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Absolutely fantastic by QPR, in no way did they deserve to lose today.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

2 weeks time, THE UNBEATABLES head to head. Something has to give!

HYPE.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

never in doubt 8*D


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> no, it's because you persist with dumb ass shit, like one of the previous posts. shit because he is finnish and named carl. how am i wrong in saying he had a *good *game?


?? Again learn to read.

You asked what he had done. I listed things he had done. Understand. 

You said Great game. Its not possible to be a great defender when you have nothing to defend.

Stringer wrong again.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

100% pass completion, from 23 passes. Several great challenges. Delivers great crosses. 


QPR v City - 34 shots, woodwork struck 4 times, 5 goals, dynamic of the game constantly changing. This is why the PL is the world's best...

Sums up the game nicely.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> 100% pass completion, from 23 passes. Several great challenges. Delivers great crosses.
> 
> 
> QPR v City - 34 shots, woodwork struck 4 times, 5 goals, dynamic of the game constantly changing. This is why the PL is the world's best...
> 
> Sums up the game nicely.


A cross that no1 gets on the end of is giving away possesion. A great cross results in being met. If you dont pick anyone out from your cross you've failed. Carl Jenkinson is a failure.

But you like failure.

End of.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Magsimus said:


> 2 weeks time, THE UNBEATABLES head to head. *Something has to give!*
> 
> HYPE.


Could be a draw :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Joel said:


> Could be a draw :side:


:hmm:

Don't know if they'll add that to the numerous epic video packages that a match of this magnitude deserves.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Andre_Santos27 André Santos!!!
I'm sorry...Verry good win guys!!! #GoArsenal

Corrected "gays"


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Erm, he was right the first time?

Ba dum tish.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

seen this doing the rounds:




> So Carlos Tevez plans to sue his boss Roberto Mancini.
> 
> If his lawyer has any sense of humour, he'll refuse to come off the bench and defend for him.


:lmao


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I have to agree with D'Angelo, Jenkinson had a very solid game this afternoon and tuesday against Marseille too. Much better than Santos I might add. Also, Ramsey's pass on the first goal was fantastic.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



> Manchester United have won the race for highly rated youngster Andreas Pereira Hoelgebaum, who will join the Red Devils in January from PSV Eindhoven.
> 
> Hoelgebaum is just 15 years old, but has been tipped for big things and PSV are disappointed to have lost his services.
> 
> The midfielder, who is Belgian, but with Brazilian roots, has been tempted by the greater financial rewards on offer at Old Trafford and believes his development will be well served in England.
> 
> 
> Hoelgebaum receives only a small training allowance at PSV, as do other youngsters of his age, but when he celebrates his 16th birthday on 1st January, he will be able to move to Manchester United.
> 
> The midfielder will then sign his first professional contract with the English champions.
> 
> Hoelgebaum is widely considered, alongside team-mate Zakaria Bakkali, who is also Belgian, to be PSV’s most promising talent of his age group, meaning Sir Alex Ferguson’s side have secured a coup in tempting him to Manchester.


an article about the player united have apparently signed, apparently AC Milan, Barcelona, Bayern Munich, Inter Milan and Real Madrid were all after him as well, but he supports united so it was an easy decision for him


----------



## Zen

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Magsimus said:


> :hmm:
> 
> Don't know if they'll add that to the numerous epic video packages that a match of this magnitude deserves.


Heart says Newcastle
Head says Man City


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Not quite as bad as the one against United but Torres does it again...






Why not just tap it in with his head? Didn't want to ruin his hair, I suppose.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Great play by the ref to set up a counter attack.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Prem thread: It doesn't Mata for Ch3l5ea, Arsenal is just better!*



Joel said:


> Would put my motherfucking balls on the line that we will not finish outside of the top 4. Hell, I can't see any team other than the Manchesters finishing ahead of us.


yes, i still believe chelsea can win. come on chelsea, the good thing is that man u is also in bad form. chelsea need to step it up


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

So guys, Premier League XI so far? We haven't done it for a while, and Young was one of the first names on the team sheets back then...

I'll go with

Hart

Micah - Koscielny - Kompany - Enrique

Ramires
Cabaye - Silva

Mata - RVP - Bale​

So... 4 City players, 2 Arsenal players, 2 Chelsea players, 1 Liverpool player, 1 Tottenham player and 1 Newcastle player. Sorry United.


GK was hard, Hart probably been most solid overall. Micah easy stand out at the moment. Koscielny been silently immense this campaign. Kompany, need I explain? Enrique, most solid left back in the league so far. Quality attacking and defending. Ramires is great there, wins the ball back well, sprays it around nicely, can run at defences and can finish. Parker ran him close, and Song wasn't miles away. Cabaye has been one of the best signings not just in England, but in Europe. Fantastic player and a big part of Newcastle, and is comfortably a part of Blanc's French squad. Silva, again need I explain? Best midfielder in the league. Mata has been at the heart of mostly all Chelsea have done creative wise, great player. Bale has started in top form, and there aren't many wingers in fine form. RVP... there are other world class strikers like Aguero, but RVP is a different class at the moment. Imperious.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

My Premier League XI

GK: Hart

RB: Micah Richards
CB: Vincent Kompany
CB: John Terry 8*D for the LULZ
LB: Jose Enrique

LM: Gareth Bale
CM: Yohann Cabaye
CM: David Silva
RM: Antonio Valencia

ST: Sergio Aguero
ST: Robin Van Persie


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Torres miss was bad.

Rooney >> bale and mata so far this season.

Parker >> ramires.

VDV has been class aswell.

All opinions.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

One of Krul or Coloccini would have to be in, the defensive stats don't lie. Both Taylor's have been brilliant too. 

Might do a full team after MOTD.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Magsimus said:


> One of Krul or Coloccini would have to be in, the defensive stats don't lie. Both Taylor's have been brilliant too.
> 
> Might do a full team after MOTD.



Agreed krul and coloccini have been class.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Jones has been brilliant since the start of the season, he could be in contention, especially as he is only half as good as Coates 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Coloccini is fantastic. What a turn around from his first season in England.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

My Premier League XI so far:

GK: Vorm

Def: Ryan Taylor
Def: Vincent Kompany
Def: Phil Jones
Def: Jose Enrique

LM: Jon Walters
CM: Scott Sinclair
CM: David Silva
RM: Raf Van Der Vart

ST: Sergio Aguero
ST: Robin Van Persie


In other news... Man U desperately need to develop a midfielder along the lines of Roy Keane. Someone to tackle brilliantly, lead the midfield and shake up teams. Their midfield has been a bit tame for the past few years.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Magsimus said:


> One of Krul or Coloccini would have to be in, the defensive stats don't lie. Both Taylor's have been brilliant too.
> 
> Might do a full team after MOTD.


I considered these two. I was going to put Krul in, but eventually decided against it. Coloccini has been class every time I have seen him this season.

Ryan Taylor was absolutely shocking at the start of the season, regardless of the goals. He has progressively gotten better and better. Would never have him over Micah though.


http://m.mirror.co.uk/ms/p/tmg/mirror/sJxGyv0U0qvYYSgk3yjse0g/view.m?id=3554669&cat=Mirror-Football&guid=http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/Arsenal-striker-must-never-leave-the-ultimate-football-team-says-Marco-Van-Basten-article827666.html#.TrXG61VkTLI.twitter

Huge respect for van Basten.

Marco van Basten: "In every way I consider Arsenal as the ultimate football club. It is the club where Robin belongs."

van Basten: "Arsenal are the most beautiful club in England. At Man City and Chelsea, they will never have that class and style."


Every word is true.


----------



## Rush

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

fuck you Andy Carroll. that is all.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Huge respect for van Basten.
> 
> Marco van Basten: "In every way I consider Arsenal as the ultimate football club. It is the club where Robin belongs."
> 
> van Basten: "Arsenal are the most beautiful club in England. At Man City and Chelsea, they will never have that class and style."
> 
> 
> Every word is true.


Why is it the ultimate football club? How can Arsenal even be the ultimate football club? Arsenal doesn't even come close to living up to "ultimate"'s description.

How do we know Man City and Chelsea will never have that class and style? Never is a strong word.

Every word is not true at all. Every word is subjective.


----------



## EGame

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

We are the ultimate football club. 

FUCK YOU VAN BASTEN


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Barca really do represent the ultimate football club. 

Even though I hate their mother fucking filthy guts


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

hmm. a starting eleven is a bit tricky for me since i dont have as much time to watch non-Arsenal games right now. But I'll give it a shot...

GK: Hart

RB: Richards
CB: Kompany
CB: one of the newcastle guys
LB: Clichy (the fucker)

CDM: Parker
CM: Silva
CM: Cabaye

LW: Van Persie
ST: Rooney
RW: Aguero


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Thanks for the £20 million.










To be honest though, Downing was one of Villa's best players last season. The only player who rivaled him for player of the season was Darren Bent. Villa were really reluctant to sell him hence Liverpool getting shafted with the price. However, over their careers Ashley Young is the better player. Liverpool were after Ashley Young in all fairness, but Man Utd got him instead.


And Arsenal > Barcelona, that's the bottom line coz Van Basten said so.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> 100% pass completion, from 23 passes. Several great challenges. Delivers great crosses.
> 
> 
> QPR v City - 34 shots, woodwork struck 4 times, 5 goals, dynamic of the game constantly changing. This is why the PL is the world's best...
> 
> Sums up the game nicely.





D'Angelo said:


> edit for dm/nvm
> 
> Edit: for MIKEY: surely same principle. poor=/=shit


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

GK: Vorm - Bar the howler against Arsenal, he's impressed a lot behind a not so solid defense

RB: Taylor - Was thinking about Richards or Jones but went with Taylor, he's played just as well in a lesser team.
CB: Kompany - Easy pick.
CB: Coloccini - Easy pick.
LB: Evra........Nah, Enrique - Easy pick.

CM: Parker - Has done really well for Spurs.
CM: Cabaye - What a buy for Newcastle.
CM: Silva - Fuck off to Barca or Madrid, you little shit.

ST: Van Persie - Class.
ST: Aguero - Same.
ST: Rooney - Same.

Honourable mentions for Hoilett, Ba, Van Der Vaart, Agbonlahor and Suarez.

An alternate, shit eleven based on....whatever I feel like :side:.

GK: Jaaskeleinen - Conceded the most. Well, him and that Bogdan fella.

RB: De Laet - Started the season for Norwich, then I think he gave away a couple of penalties and got sent off. Great start.
CB: Luiz - Scatter-brained Sideshow Bob. Learn to defend.
CB: Caldwell - Haven't seen him but I assume he's still shit. He was with Celtc anyway.
LB: Evra: Up, down, solid, all over the shop. Sort it out, Paddy.

RM: Moses - Was kind of stuck so just picked a Wigan player. He has probably played shit.
CM: Ireland - Bald cunt.
CM: Hargreaves - What a flop :side:.
LM: Downing - :lmao

ST: Torres - Ha
ST: Carroll - Ha.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> I considered these two. I was going to put Krul in, but eventually decided against it. Coloccini has been class every time I have seen him this season.
> 
> Ryan Taylor was absolutely shocking at the start of the season, regardless of the goals. He has progressively gotten better and better. Would never have him over Micah though.
> 
> 
> http://m.mirror.co.uk/ms/p/tmg/mirror/sJxGyv0U0qvYYSgk3yjse0g/view.m?id=3554669&cat=Mirror-Football&guid=http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/Arsenal-striker-must-never-leave-the-ultimate-football-team-says-Marco-Van-Basten-article827666.html#.TrXG61VkTLI.twitter
> 
> Huge respect for van Basten.
> 
> Marco van Basten: "In every way I consider Arsenal as the ultimate football club. It is the club where Robin belongs."
> 
> van Basten: "Arsenal are the most beautiful club in England. At Man City and Chelsea, they will never have that class and style."
> 
> 
> Every word is true.


not every word is true. arsenal is not the most beautiful club of england nor they are the ultimate club, and chelsea has class and how does he know if man city or chelsea wont have that class
barca is the ultimate club even though i hate them
steam hans, really arsenal > barcelona? really, barcelona does not lose 8-2 to man u(i know they did not play all their starters), if fact they beat them.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

you dont really understand the concept of sarcasm do you


----------



## Rush

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

don't think he understands English particularly well. FORZA.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

i admire his effort, though.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Begovic

Rangel
Ferdinand (anton)
Taylor (Steven)
Warnock

Yaya Toure
Clnt Dempsey
Seb Larsson

Agbonlahor
Ba
Sinclair

All having good seasons and deserve a mention


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

vorm
micah taylor coloccini enrique
parker
silva van der vaart pilkington
rvp aguero

subs: friedel, kaboul, mata, dzeko, rooney, toure, kompany


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Disappointed by the lack of Kalou on peoples list. Thought you guys had better knowledge than this :no:


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Vorm

Micah - Kompany - Coloccini - Enrique

Ramires - Cabaye - Silva

VDV

RVP - Aguero 

Pretty hard to pick. Taylor, Krul, Rooney, Young, Ba, Suarez, Agboglahor & Dzeko also deserve a pretty big shoutout.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Rush said:


> don't think he understands English particularly well. FORZA.


then how come i am speaking. 

people here are so irritating


----------



## Rush

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

you're speaking? well then how am i supposed to hear you? 

kinda proves my point. didn't say you don't know some english, just don't understand it completely.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Krul; Ryan Taylor, Coloccini, Kompany, Enrique; Cabaye, Cleverley (till injury); Silva; RVP, Dzeko, Ba.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Agbonlahor is having a class season, Faurlin has been one of the most conisistent midfielders so far as well and I don't think I've seen the names once.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Forgot about Faurlin. Dude's been very quiet but very consistant this season for QPR have to admit.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



tomkim4 said:


> Agbonlahor is having a class season, Faurlin has been one of the most conisistent midfielders so far as well and I don't think I've seen the names once.


Maybe because other players have been better than the aforementioned two.


----------



## Rush

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Gunner14 said:


> Begovic
> 
> Rangel
> Ferdinand (anton)
> Taylor (Steven)
> Warnock
> 
> Yaya Toure
> Clnt Dempsey
> Seb Larsson
> 
> *Agbonlahor*
> Ba
> Sinclair
> 
> All having good seasons and deserve a mention





tomkim4 said:


> Agbonlahor is having a class season, Faurlin has been one of the most conisistent midfielders so far as well and I don't think I've seen the names once.


:side:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Rush said:


> you're speaking? well then how am i supposed to hear you?
> 
> kinda proves my point. didn't say you don't know some english, just don't understand it completely.


i agree


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Krul

Taylor - Kompany - Coloccini - Enrique

Parker

Cabaye - Silva

VDV

RVP - Aguero 

Subs: Hart, Richards, Jones, Toure, Mata, Rooney, Suarez 

GK was easily the hardest to decide between Krul, Hart and Vorm.

Silva, RVP and Parker are my top 3 individual players so far.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Hart

Richards - Jones - Kompany - Enrique

Parker
Cabaye - Silva

Rooney - Aguero
RVP

Subs : Krul, Coloccini, VDV, Bale, Dzeko, Yaya Touré, Mata.​
Honourable mentions : Song and Koscielny. 

There are too many great players to choose.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Vorm

Richards Coloccini (pains me to say it) Kompany Enrique

Parker Silva VDV

RVP Aguero Balotelli


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Oh dear Hugo.

But these 2 sides are by far the worst in the league.


----------



## Vader

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Krul
-
Richards
Clichy
Jones or Koscielny
Coloccini
-
Parker
Silva
Cabaye
-
Rooney
Aguero
van Persie


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



steamed hams said:


>


Love that gif :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Looking through people's lists is great. Shows how much quality runs throughout the league. I defy anybody to say the EPL isn't easily the best league in the world.



Joel said:


> Why is it the ultimate football club? How can Arsenal even be the ultimate football club? Arsenal doesn't even come close to living up to "ultimate"'s description.
> 
> How do we know Man City and Chelsea will never have that class and style? Never is a strong word.
> 
> Every word is not true at all. Every word is subjective.


We have everything we need to have to be the ultimate football club. We're not miles away. Not the best team, but we can be the best club. He's probably saying Chelsea and City can't because they bought their way into contention. 



Joel said:


> Disappointed by the lack of Kalou on peoples list. Thought you guys had better knowledge than this :no:


You might not have seen me say it, I had a troll face on 8*D PROVING THE DOUBTERS WRONG FOR EVERY 3 MINUTES OFF THE BENCH.







Back in training mid-December. Great news. Insinuates he won't leave Arsenal.


Marco Reus strong link with Arsenal and City today, 15.4 mil release clause. Big talent. Will end up at Madrid then. Wenger admits interest in Hazard. 

These links with Rodallega are silly, he's shite.


----------



## Heel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I can't defend Downing anymore, he's been terrible for a while now.


----------



## EGame

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Vorm/Krul (I can't decide)

Richards - Jones - Coloccini - Kolarov

Ramires
VDV - Silva

Mata - Aguero
RVP​
umad?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Vorm is overrated IMO. Positioning all over the place at times. Great shot stopper, but has saved and dropped them points. Krul is more consistent. Al-Habsi would be a good shot too. 

I'm going to re-affirm my absolute joy for not signing Downing. He's bad at Liverpool, but what single 'talent' he has is crossing, and with none of our players suited to that, and him being a shit crosser would single handedly see us not qualify for the CL. We bought Gervinho for half the price. Yay.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

HOWARD WEBB YOU BALD CUNT!!!


----------



## Heel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Downing's crossing has been shite. He has no understanding with anyone in our squad. He overhits it to the back post EVERY FUCKING TIME except for when there is actually somebody at the back post.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I don't understand why you bought him. If you were willing to spend that much on a winger, surely you could go spend 20 million on a superior international player. Even if they took time to adjust they would eventually better Downing. It's like Dalglish has an unhealthy obsession with English players like Pep does with Catalans. Only Catalans are actually good.


EDIT: Alcaraz, that's a disgrace.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Al Habsi just had a great game against Wolves. It looks like Wigan are going to finally go down. Thank fuck, their attendance week in week out is embarrassing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

nice strike by eagles. bolton up 2-0.

wouldnt expect that.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Stoke away from home after Europa league = shit.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

They just have very little footballing ability. That's bound to catch up with them at some point.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Our centre midfield is just pure shit, Glen Whelan and Rory delap can't pass for shit. Nothing ever falls for us away, and we were behind before the game had even kicked in because Howard Webb made the wankest decision you'll ever see!!

Play fucking Palacios Pulis! he gets on my tits sometimes. When Palacios and Fuller are back in the side we will look a good top 8 contender again.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



tomkim4 said:


> Our centre midfield is just pure shit, Glen Whelan and Rory delap can't pass for shit. Nothing ever falls for us away, and we were behind before the game had even kicked in because Howard Webb made the wankest decision you'll ever see!!
> .


you can have the great Darron Gibson for £5m in January, a player who has played in a champions league semi final. With him you'll walk the europa league


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Someone we've tried to get before, who thought he was too big for us. He'd honestly be a massive improvement


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

The Fulham defending was utterly atrocious for that Tottenham goal. Far too easy.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

stoke is horrible, losing 3-0, i am surprised


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

:lmao Stoke, 4-0.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

5-0.

shocker.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

wtf, 5-0, very shocking, it was like inter losing 2-5 to schalke, i think i am exaggerating but it is still suprising


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

grygera has done his knee ligament. hearing him scream in pain was awkward.

2-0 to spurs. lennon with a nice goal. baird is having a rough match.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

 Stoke


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Martin Samuel said Arsenal were under threat from Stoke for 4th place. What a man. 5t0ke.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

At least they didn't waste £20+ million in the summer... oh.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Martin Samuel said Arsenal were under threat from Stoke for 4th place. What a man. 5t0ke.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Arsenal wont get 4th...


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Damn schedule why couldn't we have played Stoke now while there shit instead of earlier in the season When there fresh


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

yeah we won't get 4th... just like those who said stoke made great signings and have a chance of the europa league.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> yeah we won't get 4th...


You won't, Chelsea will. Going to end as it is now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

If Newcastle go and get decent results at Man U, Citeh & Chelsea I'll legit consider them top 4 contenders. Until then I see have a feeling the top 6 will be the same as last year.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

this match is a cracker.

ledley king still doing fine work. blocking a great chance from Dempsey.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> yeah we won't get 4th... just like those who said stoke made great signings and have a chance of the europa league.


Palacios- Not "Pulis fit" so he wont get his chance until that happens.

Crouch- Had 0 service most of the games he's played both wingers carrying injuries and playing shit, rest of the midfield is utter wank. Looked class when hes got the chance although he does blow over in the wind sometimes

Jerome- Meh brings pace to the team but is no Ricardo Fuller.

Forgot about all them world class signings Wenger always brings in, best thing he's done in 5 years was sign that guy with the 6 foot forehead.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Chain Gang solider said:


> If Newcastle go and get decent results at Man U, Citeh & Chelsea I'll legit consider them top 4 contenders. Until then I see have a feeling the top 6 will be the same as last year.


No reason why we wouldn't be capable of beating Chelsea at home, and Man Utd are hardly looking brilliant. City won't be enjoyable though. 

2/3 points would be a great return from those 3.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

fulham with 20 attempts today.

they truly deserve 3 points. they've outplayed spurs.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

What a fucking ending.

edit - Defoe you lucky bastard.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

horrible. the 3-1 Spurs scoreline is a lie.

Fulham were the better side today. Deserved 3 points today. Shame.

Still think we're better than Spurs. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Newcastle will be fighting it out with Liverpool for 6th (imo). They have had a comparatively easier start to the other top clubs. I doubt they will take more than two points from the next 3, if any.

Fulham bossed that game, and should have won. A shambolic decision for Fulham not to get a pen at the end. If Parker making 2 or 3 fouls in the box isn't enough then Walker practically holding it is.

Like I said, Spurs have top class players, but inconsistent at that. I barely noticed VdV or Adebayor today.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Spurs are level on points with Chelsea but with a game in hand now, is that right? Very interesting at the top of the table so far this season, predicting City have spent enough and will spend enough if necessary in January to have it sewn up but 2nd-6th places are going to be pretty tightly contested. Things will look a lot clearer after the Christmas congestion.

Bad day for Stoke.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I can only see Arsenal and Tottenham being in the top 5. Liverpool look far too flat and predictable now, couple that with poor home form and they aren't top 4 contenders so far imo. 

Arsenal are looking better and better every week, and are going strong in the CL too, Spurs don't have that hindrance with playing their first team so we deserve credit for that.

I see us finishing 4th at the moment, the side we put out against West Brom was a mix of quality, youth and experience, and we still have a couple of world class players to come back into the mix and any January signings that may be made. We are much more direct this season, we're not as predictable as last season. Defence has tightened up more and the return of TV5 alongside the in form Koscielny is a big boost.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Magsimus said:


> You won't, Chelsea will. Going to end as it is now.


nope, chelsea will be most likely 3rd and arsenal 4th and newcastle 5th. 6th spurs and 7th liverpool. but really it is not easy to predict, it is very tough, this season is very unpredictable and i like it


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I'd love Liverpool to finish 7th. Shows spending doesn't equal quality.

Look at Liverpool's big money signings and see Arsenal and Tottenham's equivalents, and most of ours have been bought for half the cash. Like Carroll - 35 mil. RvP - 2.75 mil. Downing: 11 apps, 0 goals, 0 assists. £20m. Gervinho: 8 apps, 2 goals, 5 assists, £10.5m.


----------



## king of scotland

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Mikey Damage said:


> horrible. the 3-1 Spurs scoreline is a lie.
> 
> Fulham were the better side today. Deserved 3 points today. Shame.
> 
> Still think we're better than Spurs. :side:


I think the big tell is Fulham had 20 fucking chances and only converted one. Thats pretty poor playing from Fulham if you ask me.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> I'd love Liverpool to finish 7th. Shows spending doesn't equal quality.
> 
> Look at Liverpool's big money signings and see Arsenal and Tottenham's equivalents, and most of ours have been bought for half the cash. Like Carroll - 35 mil. RvP - 2.75 mil. Downing: 11 apps, 0 goals, 0 assists. £20m. Gervinho: 8 apps, 2 goals, 5 assists, £10.5m.


I'd say watch us around Feb/March since that always seems to be our Up time. The problem we always seem to have is just finishing chances i.e. Carroll yesterday. Look at what we produce and how much goals we can rack up when we actual finish the chances we get. There was a point where at least every other match we were scoring 2/3 goals a game. The problem we have had for years aside from 08/09 is we just can't see to transfer that mentality into every game which is so damn frusting. I can't remember which season it was now but I remember we only lost like 2/3 games the whole season but drew like 10 around 20 points :no: extremely frustrating.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I'd say watch us around Feb/March since that always seems to be our Up time. The problem we always seem to have is just finishing chances i.e. Carroll yesterday. Look at what we produce and how much goals we can rack up when we actual finish the chances we get. There was a point where at least every other match we were scoring 2/3 goals a game. The problem we have had for years aside from 08/09 is we just can't see to transfer that mentality into every game which is so damn frusting. I can't remember which season it was now but I remember we only lost like 2/3 games the whole season but drew like 10 around 20 points :no: extremely frustrating.


yep have to follow the cycle


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

you need a top class playmaker, and a top class finisher. suarez is being asked to create and score, and it affects the team.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

suarez is a top class finisher.

just needs someone to play off. they miss STevie G.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

yeah, they need one more though. if suarez drops deep to create he has no-one ot finish. only big ANDY.

it's hilarious how appropriate the boom bust is nearly every year now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



united_07 said:


> yep have to follow the cycle


The fact that this is true actually hurts  




D'Angelo said:


> you need a top class playmaker, and a top class finisher. suarez is being asked to create and score, and it affects the team.


Some reason Suarez seems to want to do it all. Seems pretty pissed whenever he doesn't have the ball. On one hand its good since he's passionate about winning but on the other it makes him a bit selfish at times. 



Mikey Damage said:


> suarez is a top class finisher.
> 
> just needs someone to play off. they miss STevie G.


Pretty much what Mikey said. We have the top class finisher In Suarez but we desperately need Gerrard to be playing more often right now. Dude hasn't even really had a chance to Gel with Suarez properly since he arrived. Hopefully we can pick up someone decent in Jan but doubt we will.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

You would be a lot better with Gerrard, but he is never going to play regularly and Liverpool need to wise up and buy a top class replacement if possible.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

liverpool to bid 40m for Hazard. just watch.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



king of scotland said:


> I think the big tell is Fulham had 20 fucking chances and only converted one. Thats pretty poor playing from Fulham if you ask me.


Exactly, Arsenal fans mad that Spurs won.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Mikey Damage said:


> liverpool to bid 40m for Hazard. just watch.


If that happened this would be me = :mark:

Until of course just like they did with Jones & Young Man U will try steal him away


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

yep.

mostly because if arsenal played that way, they'd lose.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Mikey Damage said:


> yep.
> 
> mostly because if arsenal played that way, they'd lose.


Still below lolerpool in the table too. 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Fulham should have had about 3 penalties in that one incident









We should overtake lolerpool after the break if we beat Norwich, or even draw with them 8*D for a few hours anyway :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



steamed hams said:


> Still below lolerpool in the table too. 8*D


I approve of this comment (Y)

Edit

Knowing us we will beat Chelsea. We always seem to come out and get a result in the bigger matches.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I approve of this comment (Y)
> 
> Edit
> 
> Knowing us we will beat Chelsea. We always seem to come out and get a result in the bigger matches.


We are going to hammer you :side:

That double still hurts. Hopefully Sturridge plays through the middle. I know Lukaku isn't going to get a chance. I don't trust Drogba anymore. I don't like Anelka or Kalou through the middle. So yeah, Sturridge is the only choice.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Love the way Torres isn't even considered a viable option any more, unless I am missing something :lmao

Watching MOTD, his confidence is totally shot, when he missed that shot you could see from his posture he wasn't confident in the slightest, he fucked the pass up, Cole put one on a plate and he managed to miss it. Extraordinary.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Trying to erase him from my mind now. Can't be wasting anymore emotion on him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



steamed hams said:


> Still below lolerpool in the table too. 8*D


psh. just for one more match.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

pls, chelsea will win against liverpool, if liverpool cant beat swansea city, then no way they can beat chelsea, chelsea is going to hammer you, just cause of that bad game chelsea played does not mean they are worse, trust me, in the return leg against arsenal, i expect chelsea to win, forza chelsea


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Joel said:


> We are going to hammer you :side:
> 
> That double still hurts. Hopefully Sturridge plays through the middle. I know Lukaku isn't going to get a chance. I don't trust Drogba anymore. I don't like Anelka or Kalou through the middle. So yeah, Sturridge is the only choice.


Strange to think that the two guys who caused that double last year now play for you. Thanks for that £50m too 8*D. Shame it never went to decent use 




reymisteriofan said:


> pls, chelsea will win against liverpool, if liverpool cant beat swansea city, then no way they can beat chelsea, chelsea is going to hammer you, just cause of that bad game chelsea played does not mean they are worse, trust me, in the return leg against arsenal, i expect chelsea to win, forza chelsea


Nah bro. We always seem to play better against Man U, Chelsea & Arsenal but fuck up against the relegation and midtable bound teams. It's just how we do. Hell right now we've lost less games this season that Chelsea have but drew games we should have won (Sunderland, Man U, Norwich & Swansea)


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



reymisteriofan said:


> pls, chelsea will win against liverpool, if liverpool cant beat swansea city, then no way they can beat chelsea, chelsea is going to hammer you, just cause of that bad game chelsea played does not mean they are worse, trust me, in the return leg against arsenal, i expect chelsea to win, forza chelsea


Am starting to like this guy!

FORZA CHELSEA!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I didn't do my team of the season so far:


Friedel

L. Young - Dunne - Collins - Warnock

A. Young - Milner - Barry - Bale

Bent - Agbonlahor​


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Prior to this week against Blackburn, when was the last time we actually managed to keep a clean sheet?

Cech

Ivan - Terry - Alex - Cole
Ramires - Lampard - Meireles
Mata - Drogba - Sturridge

Thats what I think we're starting with vs Liverpool (if Drog's suspension is up) cause even though Drogba seems to be going through the motions, if he got a boot up his arse or decided to try i'd prefer him over Fernandlol at this moment in time


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Joel said:


> Am starting to like this guy!
> 
> FORZA CHELSEA!


(Y)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I hope Stoke's embarassment calms the people who think he is a class manager. As someone said earlier (not on here), Pulis spent money but his team is even worse. Embarassing team selection and tactics away from home. 5-0 against a horribly out of form team. Great job Pulis.


----------



## Dale

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Since someone mentioned MOTD a page back, i'd like to add that their new studio, graphics etc are fucking awful.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Please don't tell me MotD just called Tottenham title contenders.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

^ Jason Roberts ftw.

Just watching the highlights again, great save by Dan Gosling 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Please don't tell me MotD just called Tottenham title contenders.


:lmao. Top 4 yes. Title no. That's between Manchester and Chelsea if they can get their act together again.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Frimpong is off in January woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cant wait till the lil dirty fucker fucks off hope he gets lost and never comes back.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Please don't tell me MotD just called Tottenham title contenders.


Spurs title contenders. Can;t see this 6 point (if they win game in hand) gap getting and smaller. On paper they should win 6 of the next 8. If they beat Stoke away and get something off Chelsea then lets see where they are. Currently sitting 9 point behind after 10 games already being shat on by man utd and city its hard for anyone to take them seriously as a top 2 contender.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*






:lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao. Top 4 yes. Title no. That's between Manchester and Chelsea if they can get their act together again.


Meh. Just say it's between the two Manchesters. Think we'll be safe in 3rd, but it's looking like it will be an up and down campaign.

If we sort out the defence, I'll be very happy.


----------



## God™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

We might be a chance of holding third place if AVB gets rid of his raging hard on for Malouda, Mikel and Bosingwa.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

What about KALOU


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

We'll come good. :side:

bootroom time


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

spurs are my bet to finish 4th. they have the best midfield in the country, a very solid defense (ledley king is their puyol) and have a class striker in adebayor. on their day they can beat anyone.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Man City's plan for Adebayor to help Spurs take points off Man Utd may backfire when Spurs challenge them for the title!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

nah, then we recall adebayor :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I always cheer on Spurs. I hope they can finish 4th...I even think(dream?) they can beat Chelsea since they are so woeful this year. 










:mark:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

well i think that most likely one of the manchesters will win, but for the 3rd and 4th spot is really difficult to predict


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I'll post my team XI of the season thus far:

Vorm
Taylor Jones Coloccini Enrique
Parker
VDV Silva
Rooney
RVP Aguero

*Subs:* Krul, Richards, Kompany, Mata, Cabaye, Agbonlahor & Suarez​
Ramires, Hart, Ba, Dzeko, Hoilett and Smalling all deserve a mention.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...t-to-race-row-soccer-ace-Anton-Ferdinand.html

Fucking disgraceful.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> spurs are my bet to finish 4th. they have the best midfield in the country, a very solid defense (ledley king is their puyol) and have a class striker in adebayor. on their day they can beat anyone.


City have a better midfield when everyone is fit. King is a crock, their defence is too reliant on him. Adebayor anonymous a few games this season already. Needs to stop living off his 07/08 run. I don't have a problem with anyone putting them for 4th at the moment though, they are rightful favourites at the moment. edit: oh, and i agree they can beat anyone on their day. they have a lot of players who are great on their day, bale, vdv, adebayor but rarely put it together over a lengthy run of games. but so can chelsea, arsenal, united, city etc.

Arteta getting plaudits he deserves in papers this morning. 

According to @WhoScored Arteta has played the most passes in the league, highest accuracy from top midfielders and 3rd most key passes pg. DAT STAT~ While playing from pretty deep too, and winning his fair share of tackles. Role becoming more and more important. Experienced head who retains possession well and keeps the game quiet is invaluable to our team. Wenger says he would be playing for England this week if he was fit, I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

we have barry in our midfield. we're not the best. we're behind spurs. modric/parker > barry/toure


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

mancini playing barry is dumb. you have better options. de jong and toure are both better than parker. although you don't have anyone as good as modric in his position. silva is better than any player in their mid too.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

De Jong - Yaya
Silva

>

Parker - Modric
VDV​


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

lampard-ramires-mikel > xavi-fabregas-iniesta


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Cabaye - Tiote - Ben Arfa > The Rest :side:

International break has came at a good time, picked up a number of injuries lately. Hoping they can all heal in time for 2 weeks.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

You all wish you had the dynamic midfield or Lee Cattermole and Jack Colback, don't deny it! Any others pale in comparison :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

we dont need a dynamic midfield. we have jon obi


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Shepard said:


> You all wish you had the dynamic midfield or Lee Cattermole and Jack Colback, don't deny it! Any others pale in comparison :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Shepard said:


> You all wish you had the dynamic midfield or Lee Cattermole and Jack Colback, don't deny it! Any others pale in comparison :side:


colback said his idol was paul scholes or something.

clattermole and colhackthemdown. what a twosome.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> *colback said his idol was paul scholes* or something.
> 
> clattermole and colhackthemdown. what a twosome.


I wonder why :side:


----------



## Klee

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Thanks Wes ;-)


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Villa play Heskey in midfield, nuff said.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Joel said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...t-to-race-row-soccer-ace-Anton-Ferdinand.html
> 
> Fucking disgraceful.


Some people must really love that big man and england's lion.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

What's not to love?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

some could say people are falling for him


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Magsimus said:


>


----------



## haribo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*










Bournemouth and that FOCAL POINT.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

^^ :lmao :lmao :lmao

http://www.goal.com/en/news/1717/editorial/2011/11/07/2746465/premier-league-bosman-list-dimitar-berbatov-didier-drogba

Interesting set of players available for free in the summer, I'd have...

Hoilett
Cahill
Drogba

Any other players you'd want? Berbatov and King are there too. I only had a quick scan. Bit of a worry 3 of our GKs are out of contract, Mannone looks a talent and Fabianski is OK back-up but Almunia can fuck off.

Bolton are fucked, 13 players out of contract.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> ^^ :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> http://www.goal.com/en/news/1717/editorial/2011/11/07/2746465/premier-league-bosman-list-dimitar-berbatov-didier-drogba
> 
> Interesting set of players available for free in the summer, I'd have...
> 
> Hoilett
> *Cahill*
> Drogba
> 
> Any other players you'd want? Berbatov and King are there too. I only had a quick scan. Bit of a worry 3 of our GKs are out of contract, Mannone looks a talent and Fabianski is OK back-up but Almunia can fuck off.
> 
> Bolton are fucked, 13 players out of contract.


why would you want a 4th choice centreback?


hopefully united get rid of berbatov, gibson and Kuszczak in january. Galatasaray have said they are looking at berbatov


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

free PL experience... wouldn't touch the starting line up but would be decent cover. especially with djourou being up and down, and vermaelen's injury record recently.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Cahill would be a very good free for many teams as would hoilett.

I'd have drogba or anleka for a year of cameo apps.

Rodallega would be another good signing for alot of teams the lad has quality just a shame he's at wigan.


----------



## Vader

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Saw a funny albeit brief conversation on another forum.

"It's an absolute abomination that Leon Best isn't in the England squad when shit like Zamora is. Love to ask Capello why, clueless Italian."

"He'd probably tell you it's something to do with those 7 Irish caps he has."

:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Funniest thing is he insulted Capello because he is Italian, yet completely fucked up his understanding of another person's nationality :lmao



FourFourTom FourFourTom
Mario Balotelli is in Liverpool watching WWE wrestling as we speak. He's wearing a Man City shirt with his own name on the back. Classic.


THE FUCKING BOSS.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Hoillet needs to sign a new contract but he isn't going to Arsenal with Gervinho, Walcott & Arshavin (for now), and not to mention the second coming of Jesus in Oxlade-Not Started A League Game-Chamberlain.

I'd rather he went to a club where he gets a regular game. I'd hate for him to turn out like Bentley at Spurs as he was doing better for us before he left than Hoillet is now. Newcastle would be a decent move for him, Liverpool too but not Arsenal or Tottenham.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I'm sure we would give him a good home :side: 

If Newcastle do indeed keep this up and amazingly make Champo League then a move to them would probably be the best for him. Otherwise I'd say us. I reckon he would Suit Arsenal's style of football though but like you said they are pretty much overrun with attacking wingers of which none will probably be sold.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Villa, Newcastle or Pool is were hoillet will end up.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> http://www.goal.com/en/news/1717/editorial/2011/11/07/2746465/premier-league-bosman-list-dimitar-berbatov-didier-drogba
> 
> Interesting set of players available for free in the summer, I'd have...
> 
> Hoilett
> Cahill
> Drogba
> 
> Any other players you'd want?


Diame has always looked decent every time I've seen him. I've no idea why anyone rates Rodallega. Hoillett would be amazing, and obviously HESKEY.

Plus we finally get rid of Alan Smith :mark:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Aureilo available on a free?










Surely you mean "Alan Smith will be signing a new contract soon :mark:" right Mags? 8*D


I'm legit worried we'll lose Gordon for nothing though, which would be terrible business


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> FourFourTom FourFourTom
> Mario Balotelli is in Liverpool watching WWE wrestling as we speak. He's wearing a Man City shirt with his own name on the back. Classic.
> 
> 
> THE FUCKING BOSS.


thats not balotelli, as he is currently with the italian squad in florence


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Shepard said:


> Aureilo available on a free?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you mean "Alan Smith will be signing a new contract soon :mark:" right Mags? 8*D
> 
> 
> I'm legit worried we'll lose Gordon for nothing though, which would be terrible business


Not worried about losing the new Paul Scholes?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I feel it would be rude of us to stop him fulfilling his destiny at united.


----------



## nate_h

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



WWE_TNA said:


> *Villa*, Newcastle or Pool is were hoillet will end up.


If we actually possessed money


----------



## nate_h

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Also, cba to search the forums, has no one picked up that Balotelli went to RAW tonight? Amazing


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



nate_h said:


> Also, cba to search the forums, has no one picked up that Balotelli went to RAW tonight? Amazing



its not him, balotelli is with the italy squad at the moment


----------



## nate_h

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Just saw  Damnit, was just starting to like him as well.

and Hoillett is actually on a free didn't see that, we still wouldn't pay his wages..


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

we have more players coming out of contract than that.

bridge, santa cruz, adebayor off the top of my head.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*










not the goalkeeper chelsea needs, but the goalkeeper chelsea deserves. the bat cech


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Nige™;10563574 said:


> Hoillet needs to sign a new contract but he isn't going to Arsenal with Gervinho, Walcott & Arshavin (for now), and not to mention the second coming of Jesus in Oxlade-Not Started A League Game-Chamberlain.
> 
> I'd rather he went to a club where he gets a regular game. I'd hate for him to turn out like Bentley at Spurs as he was doing better for us before he left than Hoillet is now. Newcastle would be a decent move for him, Liverpool too but not Arsenal or Tottenham.


He'd probably be a starter for us. Arshavin is probably going to leave in January or in the summer, Walcott may be leaving and even if he doesn't he is wildly inconsistent. And I doubt AOC will become REGULAR starting material for at least another year or two. We need another natural winger to partner Gervinho, and it would be a great buy imo.











Why do Madrid always buy our fecking targets? That's huge if we were willing to go to 26 million, 10 mil more than our record buy.

Yaya saying City can emulate invincibles. It's something I'm worried about but don't get too carried away. They have a lot of tough fixtures away in the CL and generally hard matches in the league, they won't win all of their next 8 matches.

Jack Wilshere has had positive X-ray results. Could be back earlier than expected... Christmas/Early January?


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Doubt City will do the invincables but If they can get past Us, Arsenal & Chelsea with ease then maybe they have a shot but those 3 games mixed up in between Champo league matches at Bayern and Napoli will no doubt strain them a bit. 

As for Madrdid they just buy everyone tbh. even if they don't need them they will buy them. 

Good news on Wilshere too still don't see him back before Feb but who knows.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

right now us and newcastle can.

with the champions league, if we beat napoli, we're guaranteed a spot in the next round. if bayern beat villareal (presuming they will), we'll probably put out a second string team to play bayern.


----------



## Goku

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> right now us and newcastle can.
> 
> with the champions league, if we beat napoli, we're guaranteed a spot in the next round. if bayern beat villareal (presuming they will), we'll probably put out a second string team to play bayern.


Will that string include... Carlos Tevez?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

that'd be good for a laugh

fun fact. dzeko averages a goal every 58 minutes. how that compares:

mario. 1 every 67
aguero. 1 every 71
ba. 1 every 80
van persie. 1 every 82
rooney. 1 every 92


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> that'd be good for a laugh
> 
> fun fact. dzeko averages a goal every 58 minutes. how that compares:
> 
> mario. 1 every 67
> aguero. 1 every 71
> ba. 1 every 80
> van persie. 1 every 82
> rooney. 1 every 92


How comes Torres isn't on that list?


----------



## Goku

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Joel said:


> How comes Torres isn't on that list?


he's 1 in every 3 months


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> he's 1 in every 3 months


Money well spent 8*D

* inb4 Carroll £35m jibes*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> right now us and newcastle can.
> 
> with the champions league, if we beat napoli, we're guaranteed a spot in the next round. if bayern beat villareal (presuming they will), we'll probably put out a second string team to play bayern.


You think Newcastle can go the whole season unbeaten?










Second string getting battered even more than the first string? BRING IT ON.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

i didnt say that. i said right now we can cos both teams are currently undefeated

idc if bayern batter our second string if we've already qualified. if we've already qualified i'd much rather save our first string for chelsea or whoever it is in the league


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> right now us and newcastle can.
> 
> with the champions league, if we beat napoli, we're guaranteed a spot in the next round. if bayern beat villareal (presuming they will), we'll probably put out a second string team to play bayern.


i really doubt man city will win napoli, i think it would be a draw, it is in italy. and it is very difficult to defeat them at home, even bayern could not defeat them.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Arsenal got 90 points the season they went undefeated. Man City are on course to smash that total.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

lets see, i think manchester city will be defeated by chelsea.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

i think we can defeat napoli. sure it will be hard, but if we play at our best we can win. highly doubt we will play out best as we've been rubbish in europe so far.

now that we've played them hopefully de jong (who i dont think played in the first game) can shut down hamsik, and we need to make sure we dont let them counter due to how fucking good lavezzi and cavani are. easier said than done of course.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Guillem Balague is saying that a premier league team, which isnt united, have enquired about Javi Martinez, who else has been linked with him?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



steamed hams said:


> Arsenal got 90 points the season they went undefeated. Man City are on course to smash that total.


Im sure Mancini will mess it up for City. will get to business end of the season and he'll become more defensive again trying to not lose when the pressures on and that will be City's undoing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



united_07 said:


> Guillem Balague is saying that a premier league team, which isnt united, have enquired about Javi Martinez, who else has been linked with him?


probably arsenal or liverpool


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Blackburn.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> probably arsenal or liverpool


Most likely this. Us and Arsenal tend to get linked with every player across Europe.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

He's a central midfielder so that tends to put it more towards Tottenham and Liverpool than us. They both seem to love signing additional CM cover where we prefer the players who like to be in the hole.

Id like Martinez at Arsenal whether or not he will adjust to the speed of the premiership is a different question but ability wise id put him above anything in our CM at the momemt. Not really the tough tackling box to box engine we need though.


----------



## Heel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*


----------



## Spiron

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

My love for you, Sheamo, has just faded. I was perfectly happy not knowing he was a 'Pool fan... Sickened.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

apparently the team who have enquired about martinez is city


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



united_07 said:


> apparently the team who have enquired about martinez is city


Not suprised.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Spiron said:


> My love for you, Sheamo, has just faded. I was perfectly happy not knowing he was a 'Pool fan... Sickened.


This. He's dead to me now. Bring back MVP :side:.


----------



## Heel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*










U MAD?


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

THE GREAT WHITE 

U guys Jelly? :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Martinez would be a great signing for any club in England. Would have him here in a second. Probably destined for United/City or Madrid. 

As for City going unbeaten, I don't think they will do it personally. As Gunner said, the pressure gets huge come the business end. They have started brilliantly but every team has down sides, and I think our 03/04 team was better than this City side. It takes a phenomenal, once in a lifetime side to go the league campaign unbeaten. Barca haven't done it with their recent great sides, and ANY side can beat ANY side in this league.


----------



## Heel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Stringer is mirin Sheamus.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Martinez would be a great signing for any club in England. Would have him here in a second. Probably destined for United/City or Madrid.
> 
> As for City going unbeaten, I don't think they will do it personally. As Gunner said, the pressure gets huge come the business end. They have started brilliantly but every team has down sides, and I think our 03/04 team was better than this City side. It takes a phenomenal, once in a lifetime side to go the league campaign better. Barca haven't done it with their recent great sides, and ANY side can beat ANY side in this league.


Teams in the league are stronger by far as well.

I remember they were talking about United going unbeaten last season. Then they lost to Wolves in February...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Joey barton is class on twitter he is ripping on alot of z lster celebs. Most of them are sticking their nose into his business.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

http://www.talksport.co.uk/magazine/features/2011-11-08/proof-manchester-citys-team-better-arsenals-unbeaten-invincibles

Aaaah, Talksport. Always good for a laugh. Hart better than Lehmann, no imo. Micah better than Lauren is laughable. Kolo in his prime vs. Kompany is hard to call, but I'll give you Kompany. Yaya better than Gilberto.... no. I'd give you Silva over Ljunberg, naturally. Bergkamp is better than Aguero, not sure how this can be debated. Only Silva would be the guaranteed starter. I wouldn't argue with someone preferring Hart or Kompany, but the other 8 being compared is stupid.

Considering the amount of money spent, our invincibles season is more impressive than if City would do it. Arsenal's invincibles starting xi cost £47.3m. James Milner + David Silva cost £48m.


Eden Hazard: "I want to play for Real Madrid and I will not listen to offers from any other team."

Fuck you, Madrid.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Aaaah, Talksport. Always good for a laugh. Hart better than Lehmann, maybe. Micah better than Lauren is laughable. Kolo in his prime vs. Kompany is hard to call, but I'll give you Kompany. Yaya better than Gilberto.... no. I'd give you Silva over Ljunberg, naturally. Bergkamp is better than Aguero, not sure how this can be debated.
> 
> Considering the amount of money spent, our invincibles season is far more impressive than if City would do it. Arsenal's invincibles starting xi cost £47.3m. James Milner + David Silva cost £48m.


Plus you had Henry who pretty much trumps any city player.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Invincible talk in November, fucking hell.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

The main difference between 03/04 Arsenal and 11/12 City, for me, is the class difference in their opposition, as mentioned above. In 03/04, I couldn't see anyone in that league, apart from United maybe, who could really beat Arsenal, but maybe it was just because I was several years younger and therefore much more naive, who knows. One of the best things about the league nowadays, the thing that sets it apart from many other leagues, is that there are _no_ guaranteed wins. Teams in the bottom half beat the giants on more than one occasion; anything can happen in a game. Plus the fact there's now several teams up in the mixer for the top spots, and I think there's got to be a City defeat in there somewhere this season. They've got a quality squad, sure, but the unpredictable nature of the Premier League means it'd take a brave man to bet on a City undefeated season, especially at such an early stage.

P.s. am I missing something, or I am right in thinking that Micah Richards couldn't _buy_ a freaking place in the England squad? Guy's one of the best RBs in the league.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Melvis said:


> P.s. am I missing something, or I am right in thinking that Micah Richards couldn't _buy_ a freaking place in the England squad? Guy's one of the best RBs in the league.


But then what about MIGHTY GLEN JOHNSON. Surely he must be number 1 choice ahead of everyone else :side:


----------



## Melvis

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Ah, yes, of course. Can't be long until Capello gives him the armband, the public demands it. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Richards is currently the best right back in the league in absence of Sagna. Scandalous he isn't in the England starting XI nevermind the squad.

Kelly is better than Johnson.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Salgado is better than johnson.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Melvis said:


> Ah, yes, of course. Can't be long until Capello gives him the armband, the public demands it. :side:


No doubt. After all it only make sense to give the armband to a black guy after What DAT RACISM did to Anton Ferdinand. Justice :side:

Also agreed with Stringer Kelly > Johnson. Would much rather see Micah or even Kelly in the lineup (Even though Micah makes more sense and has more experience) right now than Johnson


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Hope Kelly starts against Chelsea.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Suarez vs Terry will bring the lolz.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Should have known that Sheamus was a Liverpool fan, next he'll be saying "Calm Down, Calm Down" :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



JakeC_91 said:


> Should have known that Sheamus was a Liverpool fan, next he'll be saying "Calm Down, Calm Down" :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



WWE_TNA said:


>


If you can somehow photoshop that wig and stach on sheamus when his in the directors box at Anfield, I shall green rep you..... and perhaps buy you a cheese pasty.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

i always find the money talk hilarious.

market has changed over 8 years. being like we're a better team cos we spent less money is so stupid. the only way you are able to compete is money. chelsea did it to muscle their way in, and we're doing it now. idrc how good our team was compared to arsenal in 03/04, but if you want to cling to that now, go ahead.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Silent Alarm said:


> Invincible talk in November, fucking hell.


Probleme?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



> Goalkeeper Tomasz Kuszczak has claimed he is being treated like a "slave" by Manchester United after a proposed loan move to Leeds was blocked.
> 
> The Poland international was keen to join the Championship club to boost his chances of selection for Euro 2012.
> 
> But according to the 29-year-old, his request was turned down by manager Sir Alex Ferguson.
> 
> In comments reported by a number of national newspapers, Kuszczak said: "I've become a slave to Manchester."
> 
> The Pole added: "I'm frustrated but I don't want to slander or criticise Ferguson. It's not my style.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/15635782.stm

I loled when I read that, who is Polands #1 now anyway, Boruc?


----------



## Melvis

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

It's especially frustrating for Leeds fans because he actually would have been a huge help. With Lonergan injured we're stuck with Paul Rachubka in goal, and he's the biggest pile of shit I've ever seen. Three of Blackpool's five goals last week were because he dropped simple shots, then he got taken off. Plus he screwed up late on to cost us three points against Coventry; the guy is a terrible, terrible goalkeeper.

END SLAVERY. :no:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Boruc or Schez probs. Weird we'd block a move when he's 4th choice behind De Gea, Lindegaard and Amos.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

yeah a slave on 40k a week, really sad.

I can understand why they dont want to loan him out though, as it risks him getting injured before january, when they can sell him


----------



## Vader

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

That and I'd rather eat my own dick with a pitchfork than help Leeds in any way.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*










FELLA


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

THE GREAT WHITE IN RED.

marking out bro


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Jobbed_Out said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/15635782.stm
> 
> I loled when I read that, who is Polands #1 now anyway, Boruc?


Strangely the keeper they used most during friendlies through Euro qualifiers was Fabianski. They've used 4 different keepers though and Boruc hasn't been used at all

Current squad just has Sczezney and Fabianski though id imagine Sczez will play vs Italy.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Put him at CB next to Agger.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> i always find the money talk hilarious.
> 
> market has changed over 8 years. being like we're a better team cos we spent less money is so stupid. the only way you are able to compete is money. chelsea did it to muscle their way in, and we're doing it now. idrc how good our team was compared to arsenal in 03/04, but if you want to cling to that now, go ahead.


When has anyone said the Arsenal team is better because less money was spent? It is a bigger ACHIEVEMENT than if you do it, which you probably won't. doesn't mean we were a better team because of it, although for the record we were. 49 unbeaten. never replicated.



Melvis said:


> It's especially frustrating for Leeds fans because he actually would have been a huge help. With Lonergan injured we're stuck with Paul Rachubka in goal, and he's the biggest pile of shit I've ever seen. Three of Blackpool's five goals last week were because he dropped simple shots, then he got taken off. Plus he screwed up late on to cost us three points against Coventry; the guy is a terrible, terrible goalkeeper.
> 
> END SLAVERY. :no:


He was shite against Blackpool :lmao


As for Poland's NO. 1, I'm pretty sure it's Szczesny now. He had an absolute blinder v Germany a few weeks back, and didn't play in the last international due to him picking up a knock. They have a few decent keepers there now though. 

As for Kuszczak, I wouldn't mind being paid 40k a week for doing virtually nothing. Get a grip.


REUS.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



BkB Hulk said:


> FELLA


lol What size is that shirt?

------------

Oh, and Carroll will start DOMINATING on the field once he cuts his hair.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

a good couple of laughs in this months fourfourtwo magazine.

the masterclass section? andy carroll on heading.

and teaching kids how to be a leader like BIG MAN. what a MAG



> Manchester City defender Kolo Toure has been fined six weeks' wages by the club over his failed drugs test.
> 
> Toure was banned for six months in May, back-dated to 2 March, after he tested positive for a prohibited substance.
> 
> The Ivory Coast international, 30, has played five games since returning from the ban in September.
> 
> A City statement read: "Kolo accepts the decision and he and the club now wish to draw a line under this matter and focus on the season ahead."
> 
> Professional Footballers' Association chief executive Gordon Taylor previously said the club's disciplinary hearing into Toure's failed test had "shocked" the former Arsenal centre-back.
> 
> "It just seems strange that, after being welcomed back to the club and reinstated as captain for Carling Cup matches, that someone has come up with this hearing," stated Taylor.
> 
> "Instead of sending out a message that this is someone who has made a mistake and served his punishment already, they are now taking action against him again.
> 
> "It seems very strange against someone who is acknowledged by all concerned to have a top-class character.
> 
> "He trained every day while he was off and maintained a very positive attitude so he was shocked to find they were looking to take action against him."
> 
> Toure produced character references from his former club Arsenal and a number of fellow players at the hearing, which was held by City football administrator Brian Marwood and a club lawyer.
> 
> City insist the PFA knew the disciplinary hearing had not been arranged recently.
> 
> Chief communications officer Vicky Kloss said: "It is not a new decision - we had consultations with the PFA about this in July."
> 
> It is understood the hearing had been postponed on a number of previous occasions due to people involved being unavailable. Toure himself was in the Ivory Coast during the close-season.
> 
> Toure was found guilty of taking a banned substance after testing positive in February, although he claimed it was an error on his part after he had taken his wife's diet tablets.
> 
> The PFA intervened in Manchester City's hearing into Carlos Tevez's conduct during the Bayern Munich match, halving a fine from four to two weeks' wages.
> 
> City manager Roberto Mancini had earlier commented that Toure would remain in contention for selection because it had been an unintentional error.
> 
> The Italian said: "Kolo is a different situation. It was a mistake - a totally different situation.
> 
> "In the other case I think that every player should have good behaviour, always."


and



> Manchester City striker Carlos Tevez will not contest his misconduct charge, BBC Sport understands.
> 
> City found the 27-year-old Argentine guilty of committing five breaches of contract in a Champions League game against Bayern Munich in September.
> 
> Manager Roberto Mancini wanted to bring Tevez on as a substitute with 35 minutes left but he refused to warm up.
> 
> It is understood that Tevez believes a move away from the club in the January transfer window is now the best option.
> 
> After the Bayern Munich defeat, Mancini said: "He refused to come on the pitch. If I have my way, he will be out. He's finished with me."
> 
> But in a statement released the following day, Tevez said the dispute was a "misunderstanding" and "confusion on the bench".
> 
> A City investigation found Tevez guilty of breaching his contractual "obligation to participate" when he was selected, though Tevez's representatives disputed this, claiming he had only refused to warm up.
> 
> Tevez was fined four weeks' wages by City last month, which was later reduced to two weeks following intervention by the Professional Footballers' Association.
> 
> The striker has not played for the club since starting in the 2-0 Carling Cup win over Birmingham in September.
> 
> He has not scored this season and has seen fellow strikers Sergio Aguero, Edin Dzeko and Mario Balotelli amass 30 goals between them in all competitions.
> 
> Tevez was signed by then City manager Mark Hughes in the summer of 2009 and has scored 53 goals in 91 appearances.
> 
> In May, he captained the club to FA Cup success, with a 1-0 victory over Stoke in the final at Wembley, City's first major trophy in 35 years.
> 
> However, he has also twice asked for a transfer away from Eastlands and looked set to get his wish before a proposed £40m-move to Brazilian side Corinthians fell through.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I remember Ronaldo said he felt like a slave at United as well.

Maybe there is something we don't know about that club :hmm:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

fergie and his RAPE DUNGEON


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*










:hmm:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Lol at Tevez going AWOL.

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11679/7299648/Tevez-facing-further-punishment

Carlos Tevez could face more disciplinary action from Manchester City after returning to Argentina without permission from the club.

The wantaway striker flew out to his homeland on Tuesday after choosing not to contest a fine of two weeks' wages given to him by City for misconduct during the UEFA Champions League defeat at Bayern Munich on September 27th.

The 27-year-old was accused by manager Roberto Mancini of refusing to come on as a substitute during the second half of the 2-0 loss at the Allianz Arena, but Tevez denied the allegation and blamed a misunderstanding, insisting he had merely refused to warm up - something he felt unnecessary as he had already done so.

Punishment

City had wanted to fine Tevez four weeks' wages for the incident, but the punishment was reduced to two weeks' after the PFA refused to ratify the preliminary decision.

He was also suspended for two weeks - although that was deemed to have already been served while the incident was being investigated - and given a written warning as to his future conduct.

The frontman was expected to report to City's Carrington base for training on Wednesday morning and his failure to do so could leave him facing more punishment.

Tevez's PR Advisor Paul McCarthy told Sky Sports News: "He's gone to see his family. They flew back when he flew back, when he was suspended by Manchester City, and he's gone back to see them.

"We've said all along that Carlos is aware of situation in terms of getting back to his fitness. I can't really say much more until he's back in the country."

Tevez had been expected to appeal the fine but McCarthy added: "We felt it was time to draw a line under it.

"The initial fine that Manchester City wanted to impose was four weeks. They were advised by the PFA that that wasn't going to be sanctioned.

"Basically we just felt that Carlos had always admitted that he'd failed to resume warming up, not that he'd failed to enter the field of play. That was underlined by the PFA's judgement. And we just felt that it was time to draw a line under it and try to move on."

Future

The Argentina international has twice requested a transfer in the past year and, despite his decision to accept his fine and suspension, it is unlikely he has any future at City beyond the January transfer window.

Mancini has said he would welcome Tevez back into the first-team if he apologized for his actions, but McCarthy confirmed that is yet to happen.

He said: "It's a situation that's still under discussion. All avenues are still open. There's an ongoing dialogue with Carlos' advisors and Manchester City."

Another 2 week fine?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> fergie and his RAPE DUNGEON







:side:


----------



## haribo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

is that anderson next to ronaldo?


----------



## Vader

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

da Silva twins at the back


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> When has anyone said the Arsenal team is better because less money was spent? It is a bigger ACHIEVEMENT than if you do it, which you probably won't. doesn't mean we were a better team because of it, although for the record we were. 49 unbeaten. never replicated.
> 
> REUS.



Lehmann - 1M
Lauren - £7.2M (pretty sure most expensive rb in the word at that time)
Campbell - (pretty sure he was one of the 1st players to recieve over £100k a week when you add in appeareace fee to his 90k a week a basic wage)
Toure - 150k - great find
Cole - Promoted through academy

Pires - £6M how much would it cost in todays market to sign a eurpean championship winner after the tournament???
Vieira - £3.5M with how much potential costs these days a highly rated Vieira would cost alot more than that and £3.5 for an 18 year old was alot in 98.
Edu - £6M, Gilberto - £4.5M Fabregas - 700k + and £8.5M rated Gio Van Bronckhorst
Ljungberg - £3M

Herny - £10.5M
Wiltord - £13M
Reyes - £12.5M
how much for those 3 in todays market??

Yeah we clearly didnt spend anything. We were the biggest spenders in the league in 2000/01 and pretty sure we were 2nd biggest spenders in 2001/02

Going 49 unbeaten is the same achievement and all credit to Roberto Mancini if he manages to pull it off (which i don't think he will) the footballing gods guided us to that we got so many good decisions (Pires dive vs Portsmouth etc.....) ahh i miss those days when ref;s loved us.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

gunner you're doing it wrong. they have to be stats that stringer likes


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Gunner14 said:


> Lehmann - 1M
> Lauren - £7.2M (pretty sure most expensive rb in the word at that time)
> Campbell - (pretty sure he was one of the 1st players to recieve over £100k a week when you add in appeareace fee to his 90k a week a basic wage)
> Toure - 150k - great find
> Cole - Promoted through academy
> 
> Pires - £6M how much would it cost in todays market to sign a eurpean championship winner after the tournament???
> Vieira - £3.5M with how much potential costs these days a highly rated Vieira would cost alot more than that and £3.5 for an 18 year old was alot in 98.
> Edu - £6M, Gilberto - £4.5M Fabregas - 700k + and £8.5M rated Gio Van Bronckhorst
> Ljungberg - £3M
> 
> Herny - £10.5M
> Wiltord - £13M
> Reyes - £12.5M
> how much for those 3 in todays market??
> 
> Yeah we clearly didnt spend anything. We were the biggest spenders in the league in 2000/01 and pretty sure we were 2nd biggest spenders in 2001/02
> 
> Going 49 unbeaten is the same achievement and all credit to Roberto Mancini if he manages to pull it off (which i don't think he will) the footballing gods guided us to that we got so many good decisions (Pires dive vs Portsmouth etc.....) ahh i miss those days when ref;s loved us.


ruining the league


----------



## Rush

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

you're also taking into account how inflated the market prices are these days. stop that. FORZA ARSENAL, UNDEFEATED WITH CHEAP PLAYERS :side:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I'll be glad to see Kuszczak leave and I hope it's in the January transfer window, which is more than likely going to happen. The guy has been a liability for a while now and just seemed so unconfident when he was given a start so we could rest VDS at the time. His only decent performances last season were against Scunthorpe and Fulham. Other than that, he was shocking.

As for selling Berbatov in January, I'd have to agree with that. I really like Berbatov and felt sorry for the guy when he was getting abuse during the 2009/2010 season as he never turned up in the big games. However, last season he showed a lot of confidence, getting 21 goals and had some great link up play with the likes of Nani and Rooney in various games. He may have had large gaps during his goals but when he did score, it was in vital games (e.g. both home games against Liverpool and Bolton) and when he didn't score, he still played solid in a lot of matches. It all deteriorated though when he wasn't getting picked much in the last few weeks of the season.

I thought he would be given more starts this season but Rooney, Welbeck and Hernandez have put in better performances. Every time Berbatov has started (minus the Leeds and Aldershot game) or come on from the bench, he's been sloppy and doesn't seem the same player like last season. It's a shame as when he puts in a fantastic performance against Aldershot (I know it's only a league 2 side but still) where he was tracking back, helping the defence and winning the ball, it made you think he was taking his chances seriously. However, he has had some terrible showings (against Galati, Benfica, Sunderland, etc) and he doesn't seem to fit in the team anymore. Rooney has a formidable partnership with Hernandez and has also done well along side Welbeck. 

I'd hate to see Berbatov go as he's a very talented and can be brilliant when he's in top form but when he's so unconfident and lethargic, you just don't want him in the team fullstop. If he begins to show some determination in games between now and January, I would hope he'd stay however, I can't see him being given many chances if Rooney/Hernandez/Welbeck are all fit.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

:side: Manchester United in slavery corruption of players...


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> http://www.talksport.co.uk/magazine/features/2011-11-08/proof-manchester-citys-team-better-arsenals-unbeaten-invincibles
> 
> Aaaah, Talksport. Always good for a laugh. Hart better than Lehmann, no imo. Micah better than Lauren is laughable. Kolo in his prime vs. Kompany is hard to call, but I'll give you Kompany. Yaya better than Gilberto.... no. I'd give you Silva over Ljunberg, naturally. Bergkamp is better than Aguero, not sure how this can be debated. Only Silva would be the guaranteed starter. I wouldn't argue with someone preferring Hart or Kompany, but the other 8 being compared is stupid.
> 
> Considering the amount of money spent, our invincibles season is more impressive than if City would do it. Arsenal's invincibles starting xi cost £47.3m. James Milner + David Silva cost £48m.


I suppose Arsenal paid their players in skittles back then did they? Don't try and make out that football was a level playing field in 2003. Even if Wolves or Leicester had coughed up the transfer fees required, do you think Thierry Henry or Gilberto Silva would have been willing to go to one of those clubs?


----------



## Vader

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I presume it is just me but I never saw the big deal about Lauren. He was obviously a solid right back but Stringer acts as though he's Arsenal's best ever right back (I'm aware I'm putting words into your mouth there). Richards is a much more exciting player and has seemingly removed most of his awareness problems that he suffered from a couple of years back.

Although there's nothing wrong with a solid right back as United had one for years in Neville, same at left back with Irwin. Both of them would struggle to be the life of the party in a morgue.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Didn't see this posted: 



> While Sheamus will compete against fellow WWE superstars Mark Henry, Christian and Cody Rhodes amongst others while in Liverpool, which footballer would he most like to perform his signature finishing move on?
> 
> "I'd definitely like to 'Brougue Kick' that Gary Neville fella. I don't know what it was about him," the Irishman joked.
> 
> "I know he played for Manchester United and there is a big rivarly between Liverpool and them, but everytime you look at him he has an 80-year-old granny's face on him - he looks as though he's eaten 10 bags of lemons or something!
> 
> "So definitely Gary Neville, I never liked him at all."


http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/wwe-star-i-d-take-neville-down

:lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Vader13 said:


> I presume it is just me but I never saw the big deal about Lauren. He was obviously a solid right back but Stringer acts as though he's Arsenal's best ever right back (I'm aware I'm putting words into your mouth there). Richards is a much more exciting player and has seemingly removed most of his awareness problems that he suffered from a couple of years back.
> 
> Although there's nothing wrong with a solid right back as United had one for years in Neville, same at left back with Irwin. Both of them would struggle to be the life of the party in a morgue.


Lauren looked like Eddie Murphy.


----------



## Vader

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

okay +1 to Lauren.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

they all look like eddie murphy/johnterry'd


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Gunner14 said:


> Lehmann - 1M
> Lauren - £7.2M (pretty sure most expensive rb in the word at that time)
> Campbell - (pretty sure he was one of the 1st players to recieve over £100k a week when you add in appeareace fee to his 90k a week a basic wage)
> Toure - 150k - great find
> Cole - Promoted through academy
> 
> Pires - £6M how much would it cost in todays market to sign a eurpean championship winner after the tournament???
> Vieira - £3.5M with how much potential costs these days a highly rated Vieira would cost alot more than that and £3.5 for an 18 year old was alot in 98.
> Edu - £6M, Gilberto - £4.5M Fabregas - 700k + and £8.5M rated Gio Van Bronckhorst
> Ljungberg - £3M
> 
> Herny - £10.5M
> Wiltord - £13M
> Reyes - £12.5M
> how much for those 3 in todays market??
> 
> Yeah we clearly didnt spend anything. We were the biggest spenders in the league in 2000/01 and pretty sure we were 2nd biggest spenders in 2001/02
> 
> Going 49 unbeaten is the same achievement and all credit to Roberto Mancini if he manages to pull it off (which i don't think he will) the footballing gods guided us to that we got so many good decisions (Pires dive vs Portsmouth etc.....) ahh i miss those days when ref;s loved us.


You can't seriously be suggesting the prices we paid have inflated that much to what City has today. That's absolutely ridiculous. You can't get away from the fact that our first XI cost less as Silva and Milner, even though inflation would make the prices higher these days.

You're talking out of your ass on the biggest spenders as well. Leeds spent more in 00/01. In 01/02, we spent nearly 35 million less than United and still won the title. Don't forget we earned most of that money too, with sales of players like Overmars.

Even though we had plenty of favorable decisions, remember it was an awful refereeing performance that seen us lose the 50th game. 




Vader13 said:


> I presume it is just me but I never saw the big deal about Lauren. He was obviously a solid right back but Stringer acts as though he's Arsenal's best ever right back (I'm aware I'm putting words into your mouth there). Richards is a much more exciting player and has seemingly removed most of his awareness problems that he suffered from a couple of years back.
> 
> Although there's nothing wrong with a solid right back as United had one for years in Neville, same at left back with Irwin. Both of them would struggle to be the life of the party in a morgue.


Lauren was never particularly outstanding, but he is one of the most consistent RBs of the PL era. Lets not get away from the fact Micah has had one good season and an outstanding start to this season. There's no way you can say he is as consistent, and yet, as good as Lauren. (if that's what you are suggesting). For the record, I think Sagna is better than Lauren.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



> You can't seriously be suggesting the prices we paid have inflated that much to what City has today. That's absolutely ridiculous.


not really. we've changed the market dramatically. a thiery henry coming through now would catch 40 mil, many others around 30 mil if they were coming through now. plus more clubs have more money now also. in 2001/2002 psv couldnt turn down a bid of 19 mil for RUUD. if we approached RUUD now and he was at that stage, psv would easily be in a position to demand 35 mil. i would say increase the prices 4 times, exemptions on a few transfers obviously.










well done


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Read this on Redcafe...



> Eden Hazard: "I want to play for Real Madrid and I will not listen to offers from any other team,"


'Pool and Arsenal fans on here are mad about him, aren't they?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Kiz, I had to Google 'Sir Alex Ferguson Stand' to even find out what was being circled. fpalm


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Interesting stat, is that Torres has a better goals/shots ratio, who scores 11.8% of his shots, than Suarez, who only scored 7.8% of the times



Spoiler
















good to hear from Eriksen



> Highly-rated Denmark star Christian Eriksen claims he has turned down a big-money switch to Premier League leaders Manchester City.
> 
> The Ajax midfielder, 19, is being coveted by a number of Europe's leading clubs.
> 
> He said: "My agent told me about interest from Manchester City, but it is nothing I thought about.
> 
> "There is no point moving to a club where I will sit on the bench.
> 
> "If I moved to City there would be a big risk."


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> You can't seriously be suggesting the prices we paid have inflated that much to what City has today. That's absolutely ridiculous. You can't get away from the fact that our first XI cost less as Silva and Milner, even though inflation would make the prices higher these days.
> 
> You're talking out of your ass on the biggest spenders as well. Leeds spent more in 00/01. In 01/02, we spent nearly 35 million less than United and still won the title. Don't forget we earned most of that money too, with sales of players like Overmars.
> 
> Even though we had plenty of favorable decisions, remember it was an awful refereeing performance that seen us lose the 50th game.
> 
> Lauren was never particularly outstanding, but he is one of the most consistent RBs of the PL era. Lets not get away from the fact Micah has had one good season and an outstanding start to this season. There's no way you can say he is as consistent, and yet, as good as Lauren. (if that's what you are suggesting). For the record, I think Sagna is better than Lauren.


Man City earned the money by having the greatest chairman the world has ever seen in Thaksin Shinawatra. They deserve every penny of that money just for how cool of a guy Thaksin was. They brought joy to the premier league. When Thaksin smiled the whole world smiled back.

What have we given to football? a bunch of peadophile jokes stolen off Graham Rix......

We can get away from that fact because at the end of the day who gives a fuck. We spent big and won 1 league title and spunked all the money into a ground hoping that the finances in the future would see us compete and then Billionaire Roman got bored of eating chocolate trying to find that Elusive gold based Gianfranco Zola to help him win the powerpodz world championships and thought fuck you all ill buy real players instead and boom 

Football was invented in 2003......


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> not really. we've changed the market dramatically. a thiery henry coming through now would catch 40 mil, many others around 30 mil if they were coming through now. plus more clubs have more money now also. in 2001/2002 psv couldnt turn down a bid of 19 mil for RUUD. if we approached RUUD now and he was at that stage, psv would easily be in a position to demand 35 mil. i would say increase the prices 4 times, exemptions on a few transfers obviously.


Henry was considered a flop at Juve, and the money we spent back then was seen as a huge gamble. There is no way he would cost anything close to 40 mil. He wasn't even a striker when we bought him.



Silent Alarm said:


> Read this on Redcafe...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Pool and Arsenal fans on here are mad about him, aren't they?


Seen that yesterday but he came out and said he doesn't know where these quotes came from. I still fully expect him to go to Madrid though.



united_07 said:


> Interesting stat, is that Torres has a better goals/shots ratio, who scores 11.8% of his shots, than Suarez, who only scored 7.8% of the times
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to hear from Eriksen


Eriksen tore it up for Ajax the other day. Going to City would probably destroy his career.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Eriksen tore it up for Ajax the other day. Going to City would probably destroy his career.


In their 6-4 defeat?? What a superstar. Your right he wouldnt do well at City they want to win. Be better at us where our manager doesnt give a fuck.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Silent Alarm said:


> Read this on Redcafe...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Pool and Arsenal fans on here are mad about him, aren't they?


shame Real already have two wingers then 8*D

not to mention an absolutely loaded midfield.

always room in chelsea hazard


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



redeadening said:


> shame Real already have two wingers then 8*D
> 
> not to mention an absolutely loaded midfield.
> 
> always room in chelsea hazard


Nah we need a winger more and with Madrid And Arsenal loaded with them there is always room here  . Plus you guys already have KALOUDA


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I doubt Madrid care how many players they have for however many positions. They just want to hoard players....like a squirrel with nuts.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Nah we need a winger more and with Madrid And Arsenal loaded with them there is always room here  . Plus you guys already have KALOUDA


You're forgetting two things.

1 - Hazard wants Champions League football.

2 - You've already got Stewart Downing to put those crosses on Carroll's head 8*D


----------



## ROH Fan #1

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Gunner14 said:


> In their 6-4 defeat?? What a superstar. Your right he wouldnt do well at City they want to win. Be better at us where our manager doesnt give a fuck.


Nah bro he meant the match againt Zagreb where he had that beatiful assist to Van Der Wiel for the first goal. Last game was fun though, but shitty result.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Nah we need a winger more and with Madrid And Arsenal loaded with them there is always room here  . Plus you guys already have KALOUDA


aids > kalouda


----------



## Melvis

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I'm sure we can find a space for HAZARD at Elland Road. We'll squeeze him in somewhere. :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Strong rumours that we'll be playing our home games at the Sports Direct Arena from now on... fuck off.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...-ends-120-years-of-history-article828848.html


:lmao trolololololol


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Might of known Mackems would be straight on it.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/table/default.stm

lololol.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Enjoy your CP Mags 8*D

I bet those teams in the Champions League can't wait to visit the prestigious Sport Direct Arena :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

8*D WWWYKI mags.


Yeah Shepard, I mean come on Barca are drooling at the prospect of playing at the Sports Direct Arena.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

that's just the nature of the sports in 2011. gotta get money from anywhere and everywhere.

sports direct arena isn't that bad...okay, i'm lying. it's awful. but honestly, how many stadiums with naming rights sound good?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

was old Trafford always called old Trafford even when it was new?


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

:lmao Newcastle. Wonderful


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Old Faggort


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

:side: I'm sure they were rumors of The Stadium of Light being renamed The Stadium of Light powered by Npower.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



redeadening said:


> was old Trafford always called old Trafford even when it was new?


as the area is called old trafford 

from wiki


> Old Trafford was a crossing point over the River Irwell in ancient times. The name Old Trafford possibly derives from the time when there were two Trafford Halls, Old Trafford Hall and New Trafford Hall. The old hall was situated close to what is now the White City Retail Park, and was said to have been the home of the de Trafford family since 1017, until the family moved to the new hall in what is now Trafford Park, some time between 1672 and 1720.[2] The name of the area around Old Trafford Hall may subsequently have become shortened to Old Trafford.[3] The old hall was demolished in 1939.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Why doesn't Mike Ashley just go the whole hog and call it the 'Mike Ashley Is An Arrogant Knob Stadium'?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> You can't seriously be suggesting the prices we paid have inflated that much to what City has today. That's absolutely ridiculous. You can't get away from the fact that our first XI cost less as Silva and Milner, even though inflation would make the prices higher these days.
> 
> You're talking out of your ass on the biggest spenders as well. Leeds spent more in 00/01. In 01/02, we spent nearly 35 million less than United and still won the title. Don't forget we earned most of that money too, with sales of players like Overmars.
> 
> Even though we had plenty of favorable decisions, remember it was an awful refereeing performance that seen us lose the 50th game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren was never particularly outstanding, but he is one of the most consistent RBs of the PL era. Lets not get away from the fact Micah has had one good season and an outstanding start to this season. There's no way you can say he is as consistent, and yet, as good as Lauren. (if that's what you are suggesting). For the record, I think Sagna is better than Lauren.














Silent Alarm said:


> Read this on Redcafe...
> 
> 
> 
> 'Pool and Arsenal fans on here are mad about him, aren't they?


All Liverpool fans on here have acknowledged we won't be getting him. Or at least me and RUS have. :side:

That Erikson quote that was dug up is from three or so months ago as well.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Nige™ said:


> Why doesn't Mike Ashley just go the whole hog and call it the 'Mike Ashley Is An Arrogant Knob Stadium'?


He loves causing a shit storm every time we start doing well.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Magsimus said:


> He loves causing a shit storm every time we start doing well.


Wanna swap owners?

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/tra...s-put-money-where-mouth-is-article828841.html



> Steve Kean has signed a new contract at Blackburn Rovers.
> 
> It is an incredible show of confidence in the under-fire Blackburn boss by the club's wealthy Indian owners Venky's.
> 
> Blackburn fans have held demonstrations against Kean, even hiring a light aircraft to display a banner "Steve Kean Out" during Saturday's defeat to Chelsea.
> 
> But after weeks of talks over a new deal, Kean has agreed a new contract and put pen to paper which is likely to further infuriate upset fans.
> 
> Kean, 44, was already on a contract until 2013 and the new deal is believed to give him better terms.
> 
> The club owners appointed Kean after Sam Allardyce left the club and it has been an unpopular decision.
> 
> But the latest development proves that the owners are fully behind Kean despite the unrest among the supporters.
> 
> Rovers have been locked in a relegation battle all season and Kean is still among the bookies' favourites to be axed.


fpalm


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Nige™ said:


> Wanna swap owners?
> 
> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/tra...s-put-money-where-mouth-is-article828841.html
> 
> 
> 
> fpalm


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

A new deal?! Christ, that blows our news out of the water.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

:lmao dude must be a hell of a negoiater or charming as fuck to get a new deal when practically every single fan wants him gone.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

:lmao

Wow. Just wow. Didn't protesters fly a banner attached to an aeroplane over this Saturday?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



ßen said:


> :lmao
> 
> Wow. Just wow. Didn't protesters fly a banner attached to an aeroplane over this Saturday?


Yep. 4 home games in a row there's been protests but it helps when your agent is the advisor to the owners. How else do you think he get the job in the first place?

To put in perspective how bad we're doing this season if it isn't already obvious, not that Kean's mates Sky pundits seem to mention results or how he nearly took us down from a mid-table position, just how he's had to deal with hardly any money we've lost 5 home games out of 6. Under Sam in 2 years we lost the same amount of games in about 38! *How's that for a valid stat?!*

Fortress Ewood (soon to be Chicken Fucker's Venky's Stadium) is no more. Our form since he took over must be the worst in the league by a country mile. I'd think only Bolton & Sunderland come anywhere close and possibly Blackpool for their second half of last season.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

8*D Sunderland don't hold protests against Bruce.

:side: we just vent our anger on facebook.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

so when does some of the focus shift from kean onto the players? seems like he's copping a raw deal.

he was promised transfer funds to help and get players. he didnt get them and has had to make do with some ordinary players. stuck between a rock and a hard place really.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

It's not like Blackburn has a shit team, they have some good ones like Pedersen, Samba etc I think it's either the tactics or the players don't like him.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I'm all in favour of clubs standing by their managers, but I really don't see how the Venky's are so impressed with her performance they've offered him 'improved terms'.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

This way they can say no to transfer funds next window, because they've already put that money into Kean's contract. 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Silent Alarm said:


> I doubt Madrid care how many players they have for however many positions. They just want to hoard players....like a squirrel with nuts.


They probably buy players to prevent other clubs from getting them. Neymar and Hazard will inevitably end up there, and M'Vila is being linked now, too. Don't need any of them :lmao


Football is crazy. Wake up to the SPORTS DIRECT ARENA and VENKYS trolling again. Nice one Steve.

I know stadium brand names are the future, but at least the 'Emirates' sounds more classy than the fucking sports direct arena, or the reebok.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Jobbed_Out said:


> It's not like Blackburn has a shit team, they have some good ones like Pedersen, Samba etc I think it's either the tactics or the players don't like him.


not saying it's not his fault at all, he does seem clueless most of the time. however, there's no real mention of the players not playing well.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> I know stadium brand names are the future, but at least the 'Emirates' sounds more classy than the fucking sports direct arena, or the reebok.


:side: I'll have you know Th Reebok sounds classy, for people who wear Reebok classics and from London.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Football is crazy. Wake up to the SPORTS DIRECT ARENA and VENKYS trolling again. Nice one Steve.
> 
> I know stadium brand names are the future, but at least the 'Emirates' sounds more classy than the fucking sports direct arena, or the reebok.


No difference between Emirates and Reebok stadiums once again your just being biased towards your own club. Are you ever able to look at things from on the fence???? Anything that can finish with Stadium sounds fine its when ground names get silly with KIT KAT Cresent, or calling themselves an Arena it gets laughable. 

like KeepMoat Stadium, Gillette Stadium, Even King Power Stadium is fine once you get used to it.

I dread to think what our stadium is going to be called when the Emirates deal expires. 

on other news O2 aren't interested in continuing their sponsorship of us after next year when that expires.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Wont be long before we get Tesco Stadium. Imagine..


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



> Liverpool manager Kenny Dalglish has launched a blistering attack on the "disgraceful" fixture scheduling which will see his side play Manchester City and then a Carling Cup tie with Chelsea within 48 hours of each other. He has warned fans they should consider whether or not to buy tickets for the cup tie as he may field a youth team at Stamford Bridge. *"The one thing I will say to our fans is to think carefully before buying tickets for the League Cup game. We do not want them spending their money and then we decide there is no other option but to use only young players in the tie," he said.*


What a whinge-bag. Fergie has complained about fixtures in the past (and will in the future) but I doubt he's ever actually given up any chance of winning before the match which Dalglish is more or less saying there.
''No point going to the match, lads. I'll just throw the reserves out for a hammering.''


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Silent Alarm said:


> What a whinge-bag. Fergie has complained about fixtures in the past (and will in the future) but I doubt he's ever actually given up any chance of winning before the match which Dalglish is more or less saying there.
> ''No point going to the match, lads. I'll just throw the reserves out for a hammering.''


This can be taken both ways.

a) at least he's telling the fans,

or

b) he's admitting he doesn't care about the fixture.

He should have just mentioned they will be fielding a weakened side, not say it wont be worth coming. Crackers. They could have done the deal they did last year; 1 adult ticket gets 3 kids in free.


----------



## Rush

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

No, what he's saying is that we might not be able to get our full strength side fit for 2 games in 2 days. He's absolutely right to have a go at that scheduling.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

woohoo! we get to embarrass the liverpool youth team!

no suarez that day to save the day 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Kean is for sure fucking someone at rovers to still be in a job.

Erm Kenny that's what the 25 man squad + some youngsters is for, i'm sure chelsea won't be going full strength. he has a fair point though the scheduling of matches at times is piss poor.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> This can be taken both ways.
> 
> a) at least he's telling the fans,
> 
> or
> 
> b) *he's admitting he doesn't care about the fixture*.
> 
> He should have just mentioned they will be fielding a weakened side, not say it wont be worth coming. Crackers. They could have done the deal they did last year; 1 adult ticket gets 3 kids in free.


Beggars can't be choosers.

They're not in Europe, they hardly have fixtures coming thick and fast and they haven't won a trophy in 5 years. There's a few reasons to care about it and try to go on a cup run.
Their priority is top four but that's no reason to just admit that you're bending over for Chelsea.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

No difference between the Reebok or the Emirates? One sounds cheap and one sounds respectable... I wouldn't be bothered what another club's stadium was called if the brand's name was semi-respectable. The Etihad is a fine name, it sounds enterprising at least. Allianz Arena is a good name too.

Dalglish complaining about fixtures :lmao Christ, as Silent Alarm said they're not in Europe so their fixture list isn't bad at all. We have to play Norwich away (PL), Dortmund at home (CL), Fulham at home (PL), City at home (CC), Wigan away (PL), Olympiacos away (CL) and then Everton away in the space of two and a bit weeks. 7 games. Do you see Wenger complaining about it and calling it "disgraceful"? No, it's just how football goes. Poor things, haven't had to deal with many fixtures in previous years 8*D


----------



## haribo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Do you see Wenger complaining about it and calling it "disgraceful"?


It wouldn't surprise me :/

In both our previous Carling Cup rounds we played a league game on Sunday then the cup on Tuesday so Kenny needs to stop being a bitch.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

There is no chance Kenny would play a weaker squad this year in the Carling cup, it's the only real chance of winning anything this year and I could see how much they wanted to win against us in it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



haribo said:


> It wouldn't surprise me :/
> 
> In both our previous Carling Cup rounds we played a league game on Sunday then the cup on Tuesday so Kenny needs to stop being a bitch.


And who were you playing in the cup again? :side:


----------



## haribo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Joel said:


> And who were you playing in the cup again? :side:


A team who have conceded less home goals than Chelsea. :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Maybe that will change if they get hammered 1-6 :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

there's no way united could lose 6-1 to anyone.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> so when does some of the focus shift from kean onto the players? seems like he's copping a raw deal.
> 
> he was promised transfer funds to help and get players. he didnt get them and has had to make do with some ordinary players. stuck between a rock and a hard place really.


He's got a better squad now than the one Sam had just under a year ago when he left with the exception of Phil Jones. We've now got Rochina & Formica who are regulars, also Petrovic is settling in and the main addition is that of Hoillet being introduced as a regular starter. Dann's not been fit the whole time tbf.

If you look at the squad & money Sam had, he had us comfortable in mid-table having to bring in the likes of Mame Biram Diouf on loan. He bought pretty much no one excpet Kalinic who Kean decided wasn't worth having despite him being our best finisher and fucked him off in favour of bringing in that lazy cunt Santa Cruz for half a season on 90k a week and who didn't even look like scoring a bloody goal.

Sam got the best out of players like Keith Andrews and the other Diouf. Our first XI was a joke but he got them organised and hard to beat. Under Kean it's just too easy as he's trying to play pretty football and hope we manage to score the two or three we need to win a game as we just can't keep a clean sheet.

The players aren't really to blame, it's the tactics. We've not kept a clean sheet since we beat Bolton in April. I think we've only kept four under Kean, at Arsenal and home to Bolton, Newcastle & West Brom.

Tactically he's clueless. Defensively we're all over the place, he rotates the team pretty much every week and doesn't play players in their best positions, changing them all the time. Rochina goes from playing as a striker to a right winger, then on the left, similar deal with Formica and Pedersen is shifted about all over the place too. Olsson's at left back one game, left midfield the other. Givet goes from left back to centre back. It's just a joke.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> there's no way united could lose 6-1 to anyone.


I know right, they are the bestest team of all the universe, they are!

Cleverley and Wellbeck are shoe ins for 1st and 2nd in the world player of the year.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Wont be long before we get Tesco Stadium. Imagine..


Was close to happened. Everton were going to move into the Tesco stadium but residents in Speke (i think) or whereever it was going boycotted plans because Tescos is too expensive for them. S othe stadium was shelved in favor of a Somerfield



D'Angelo said:


> No difference between the Reebok or the Emirates? One sounds cheap and one sounds respectable... I wouldn't be bothered what another club's stadium was called if the brand's name was semi-respectable. The Etihad is a fine name, it sounds enterprising at least. Allianz Arena is a good name too.
> 
> Dalglish complaining about fixtures :lmao Christ, as Silent Alarm said they're not in Europe so their fixture list isn't bad at all. We have to play Norwich away (PL), Dortmund at home (CL), Fulham at home (PL), City at home (CC), Wigan away (PL), Olympiacos away (CL) and then Everton away in the space of two and a bit weeks. 7 games. Do you see Wenger complaining about it and calling it "disgraceful"? No, it's just how football goes. Poor things, haven't had to deal with many fixtures in previous years 8*D


Reebok doesnt sound cheap. it's products are cheap but the brand name isn't if it was Adidas would have scrapped it when they took it over.

Is Emirates cheap now its starting offering discount flights? 

And Wenger wont complain yet but he will when he rotates the squad an we lose games again then it will be all the fixtures fault and nothing to with the fact he's built a squad with no depth.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> They probably buy players to prevent other clubs from getting them. Neymar and Hazard will inevitably end up there, and M'Vila is being linked now, too. Don't need any of them :lmao
> 
> 
> Football is crazy. Wake up to the SPORTS DIRECT ARENA and VENKYS trolling again. Nice one Steve.
> 
> I know stadium brand names are the future, but at least the 'Emirates' sounds more classy than the fucking sports direct arena, or the reebok.


Without considering what the two stadiums look like and the teams that play there, there is no difference between Reebok or Emirates Stadium, as far as the names go. Like Gunner says, take off the Arsenal glasses for a second. If anything Reebok is at least a sportswear brand for a sports stadium, but like I say, no difference really.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

The Daily Mail got tired of talking about poppies so they decided to print some transfer bullshit...



> Sir Alex Ferguson is prepared to rip the heart from his defence next summer and sell Nemanja Vidic to Real Madrid.
> Real coach Jose Mourinho continues to eye Vidic as he looks to build a team that can wrest the Champions League crown from their great rivals Barcelona.
> Ferguson understandably will not countenance letting his club captain go in the forthcoming January transfer window.
> 
> 
> But Sportsmail understands that, remarkably, Ferguson will consider selling Vidic next summer if his old friend Mourinho comes up with enough money to enable United to buy a replacement.
> With doubts over Rio Ferdinand’s long-term future at Old Trafford, selling Vidic at a time when young defenders such as Phil Jones, Chris Smalling and Jonny Evans are still developing would appear to be a huge risk.
> 
> 
> However, it is understood that Ferguson is no longer convinced that Vidic is 100 per cent committed to life at United and has been less than impressed with the Serb’s efforts so far this season.
> Ferguson had similar doubts two years ago but Vidic managed to allay them and signed a new contract early last season.
> That deal will have only two years left at the end of the season which, from one point of view, would make it the perfect time to sell.
> 
> 
> Vidic is not agitating for a move. Despite persistent rumours about his wife being unhappy, the 30-year-old and his family have settled in the North West and have recently been trying to buy property.
> But Ferguson has a history of selling important players when he feels they are no longer totally in line — and is usually proved right.
> Stars such as Jaap Stam, David Beckham and Ruud van Nistelrooy were moved on when they had plenty of football left in them, but the United manager still managed to drive his team to success without them.
> Vidic has played only three Barclays Premier League games this season after suffering a calf injury on the opening weekend at West Bromwich Albion. He did, however, irritate Ferguson by playing in an international for Serbia just a few days before making a disastrous return for United in the Champions League at Otelul Galati, where he was sent off.
> Ferguson left his captain in the stands for the 6-1 defeat at home to Manchester City but praised him after he returned to help United keep clean sheets against Everton and Sunderland on the past two weekends
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Nemanja-Vidic-Real-Madrid.html#ixzz1dKRXrugP


Sell our best defender? Okey-doke...



> Liverpool have made an initial enquiry about an audacious move for Barcelona striker David Villa, according to reports in Spain.
> Spain's top marksman is rumoured to have had a bust-up with Lionel Messi, and the Reds have made contact with Villa's agent to gauge initial interest in a move to Anfield, reports the country's premier radio station Cadena SER.
> Despite the success of Luis Suarez, Kenny Dalglish's men have struggled for firepower since losing Fernando Torres to Chelsea, with £35million Andy Carroll having scored just five times since his move from Newcastle in January.
> 
> On the move? Barcelona striker David Villa (second right) is wanted at Liverpool
> It would surely take a blockbuster bid to prise Villa, who has an incredible international scoring record of 50 goals in 80 games, away from the Nou Camp but Anfield owner John W Henry has proved in the past he is not afraid to spend big by financing the Suarez and Carroll deals and Liverpool's summer spending spree.
> Villa enjoyed a dream debut season at Barca after joining from Valencia in 2010, scoring in the Champions League final win over Manchester United, but has failed to hit the heights so far this term. The striker has just three La Liga goals in 11 games.
> 
> Rift rumours: Pep Guardiola has denied that Lionel Messi has fallen out with Villa
> But Barcelona boss Pep Guardiola has denied that Villa and Messi have fallen out. He said: 'It is impossible to be an enemy of David, he is too nice a person.
> 'He is generous both in the way he plays football and also in his personal life. It is impossible not to get on well with him.'
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Lionel-Messi-rift-rumours.html#ixzz1dKRuJojT


Go from winning trebles to possibly struggling to qualify for the Europa League? Okey-doke...

DAILY MAIL LOGIC!


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



> Sir Alex Ferguson is prepared to rip the heart from his defence next summer and sell Nemanja Vidic to Real Madrid.





> Liverpool have made an initial enquiry about an audacious move for Barcelona striker David Villa, according to reports in Spain.


I stopped reading after those line.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Jose will get to have Vidic in his team within the next few years anyway :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Seen that Newcastle re-named St James's Park to rhe Sports Direct Arena. Fucking tragic to see 120 years of tradition go down the pisser for some extra money, in some ways the club managing to convince a lot of fans about this being a good move irritates me more. The day United rename Old Trafford would be the day I finally concede the club has gone down a road they'll never return from (tbf they're already on that road).


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Segunda Caida said:


> Seen that Newcastle re-named St James's Park to rhe Sports Direct Arena. Fucking tragic to see 120 years of tradition go down the pisser for some extra money, *in some ways the club managing to convince a lot of fans about this being a good move irritates me more.* The day United rename Old Trafford would be the day I finally concede the club has gone down a road they'll never return from (tbf they're already on that road).


I've not seen one single fan say this is a good move, and doubt I ever will.


----------



## Vader

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

The only renaming that I'm distraught that never happened was naming one of the stands at City, the Colin Bell End


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Magsimus said:


> I've not seen one single fan say this is a good move, and doubt I ever will.


I saw a link to some forum where quite a few were excited at the extra revenue this would bring in, admittedly though like TalkSport its not the most accurate reflection of the average Newcastle fan.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I liked how Lambias said the extra £10m *may* go towards new signings, or in all likelihood it *may* go in Mike Ashley's pocket.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

The principle of what Newcastle are doing is correct IMO, even though it isn't ideal, if you want to compete you need to make as much money as possible. What I think is happening however is that Ashley wants to make another earthquake surrounding Newcastle to re-affirm his 'big dog' status at the club. When things stabilize, he knocks it dramatically.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Meh I see why the revenue appeals to people, to me though a club's stadium should reflect the community and area and define the club. In a way they're lucky since no-one will call it the Sports Direct Arena bar advertisers, anyone on the streets will still call it St James's. Still though, the stadium that incorporates Newcastle United is now nothing more than a brand designed to eek out some more money.

Its the same with all these new 'bowls'. The Emirates is a fine piece or architecture but Highbury pisses all over it in terms of being a 'football' stadium. More heart, soul and passion and defines Arsenal and its area, the Emirates is an NFL like stadium, zero passion, atmosphere or definition of Arsenal and the area. I mean those Quatar stadiums whilst impressive structures and designs are some of the worst 'football' grounds I've seen, everything about the place screams tourist attraction and commercialism.

White Hart Lane, Goodison, Villa Park, Hillsbrough, The Den and Ashton Gate are some of the best grounds in the country, are they visually impressive stadiums ? Probably not, but they define the area, have a connection to the club and are part of its character and history. A lot of these newly built stadiums 5 miles out of town are embarrasing in comparison no matter how pretty and asthetically pleasing they are.

I mean how Colchester go from Layer Road to the Cukoo Farm or whatever its called is beyond me, a complete 360 in what a football ground should be like. No wonder some of their lads I know refuse to enter the place, they have to make as much effort to get to the place as away fans.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Segunda Caida said:


> I mean how Colchester go from Layer Road to the Cukoo Farm or whatever its called is beyond me, a complete 360 in what a football ground should be like. No wonder some of their lads I know refuse to enter the place, they have to make as much effort to get to the place as away fans.


official name for it is the Weston homes community stadium, cuckoo farm sounds just as bad.

gone from Layer road, which was recorded as the loudest ground in the football league, to probably the quietist, where it is usually only a third full


----------



## ßen1

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

If Villa Park turns into fucking Greggs Bakery Arena or something, that's when my #1 team becomes Stafford Rangers (the team of my town).


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Nige™ said:


> I liked how Lambias said the extra £10m *may* go towards new signings, or in all likelihood it *may* go in Mike Ashley's pocket.


Check the books of Newcastle and Mike Ashley's finances. He has NEVER taken a single pound out of Newcastle United.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

if you love newcastle so much, why dont you just marry them gunner


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Could you pass me those books please Gunner I'd like to take a look.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Gunner got secret access to documents again I see.

Fucking hell Joey Barton is a pretentious bastard. Quoting Orwell on his Twitter. Ain't got a fucking clue.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



redeadening said:


> if you love newcastle so much, why dont you just marry them gunner





steamed hams said:


> Could you pass me those books please Gunner I'd like to take a look.


I dont love Newcastle. Im very impressed with them at how they are currently doing a great job of competing without breaking the bank and doing it the proper way. Focusing on 1st team not signing piece of shit kids that turn out to be average after wasting 6 years.

http://www.journallive.co.uk/nufc/n...lored-after-accounts-revealed-61634-28426458/

newcastles finances fully explained. He's paid off Every penny of Newcastles debt and transfered it to debt to himself to keep the club alive. The club is paying that back at exactly the same rate they would pay back the back. Only difference is now theres no interest so aswell as saving the club from extinction he's saved them money on interest.

Mike Ashley has made NO MONEY from Newcastle United. Mike Ashley bank rolled Newcastle's Championship run to get the club back in the premiership.

Newcastle fans should be licking his asshole as much as Stringer licks Arsene Wengers for Mike Ashley has done for that club.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Gunner got secret access to documents again I see.


Not secret when the figures get released every year like every other club. Access to Arsenals financial report is available on our club website FFS. 

You watn more info on newcastle search for it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

just joking man.

seriously though, i gotta know. are you still supporting arsenal or what? sometimes i really cant tell


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Arsenal's financial reports are misleading. Read swiss_ramble's articles if you want a complete picture. not like anyone was serious anyway.

oh, and i love how you praise newcastle for doing well not being backed by a sugar daddy (rightfully so) but not your own club who have done it the same way but on a bigger scale. Various people at Newcastle have said they are following the way clubs like Arsenal and Munich run their clubs. Youth is the future. Invest in youth, reap rewards of quality players coming through, sell on players who won't make it for a reasonable sum. it's self sustainable.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Arsenal's financial reports are misleading. Read swiss_ramble's articles if you want a complete picture.


There only misleading because they release them over 4 parts to hide things like giving Eduardo away for free.




redeadening said:


> just joking man.
> 
> seriously though, i gotta know. are you still supporting arsenal or what? sometimes i really cant tell


Always be a gooner. Just because im not happy with my club currently doesnt mean i support someone else. We're a poorly run club at the moment with IMO the complete wrong focus. Untill the frenchman leaves and takes all his kids with him i wont be happy.

Light at the end of the tunnel though highly doubt Arsenal will sign a new deal by time his current deal expires there will be alot more fans like me who have seen the light and relised that although Arsene fully deserve his bust in the emirates he's well past it in terms of tactical awareness and winning a trophy.

Also Frimpong, and Coquelin want out in Jan so thats good.
Song wants to leave and wont sign a new deal so will most likely go in the summer so thats good.
Rosicky will retire soon.
Walcott wants out.

So all will be well again soon.



D'Angelo said:


> oh, and i love how you praise newcastle for doing well not being backed by a sugar daddy (rightfully so) but not your own club who have done it the same way but on a bigger scale. Various people at Newcastle have said they are following the way clubs like Arsenal and Munich run their clubs. Youth is the future. Invest in youth, reap rewards of quality players coming through, sell on players who won't make it for a reasonable sum. it's self sustainable.


4th place for Arsenal is not an competing. If newcastle finish 6th thats awesome. We're alot bigger than newcastle.

Newcastle focus on 1st 11. We focus on reserve team subs bench.
Newcastle sign Cabaye, tiote, Ben Arfa we sign jenkinshit, Toral, Benayoun.

Yeah lot to be proud of our manager for. Currently 33 players signed by Wenger since 2004 who have not had any impact on the 1st team squad. what a great eye for talent.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Gunner14 said:


> There only misleading because they release them over 4 parts to hide things like giving Eduardo away for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always be a gooner. Just because im not happy with my club currently doesnt mean i support someone else. We're a poorly run club at the moment with IMO the complete wrong focus. Untill the frenchman leaves and takes all his kids with him i wont be happy.
> 
> Light at the end of the tunnel though highly doubt Arsenal will sign a new deal by time his current deal expires there will be alot more fans like me who have seen the light and relised that although Arsene fully deserve his bust in the emirates he's well past it in terms of tactical awareness and winning a trophy.
> 
> Also Frimpong, and Coquelin want out in Jan so thats good.
> Song wants to leave and wont sign a new deal so will most likely go in the summer so thats good.
> Rosicky will retire soon.
> Walcott wants out.
> 
> So all will be well again soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 4th place for Arsenal is not an competing. If newcastle finish 6th thats awesome. We're alot bigger than newcastle.
> 
> Newcastle focus on 1st 11. We focus on reserve team subs bench.
> Newcastle sign Cabaye, tiote, Ben Arfa we sign jenkinshit, Toral, Benayoun.
> 
> Yeah lot to be proud of our manager for. Currently 33 players signed by Wenger since 2004 who have not had any impact on the 1st team squad. what a great eye for talent.


Song and Walcott don't want out. Song has 2 and a half years left. Coquelin wants a loan. Not sure on Frimpong. 

How was signing Gervinho and Arteta not buying 1st team.

That last stat is absurd. 33 players since 2004 :lmao We signed around 15 in 10/11 if you count youth players. Sagna, Szczesny, Koscielny, Vermaelen all now first team..... I could go on.

Utterly ridiculous from Gunner again.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Song and Walcott don't want out. Song has 2 and a half years left. Coquelin wants a loan. Not sure on Frimpong.
> 
> How was signing Gervinho and Arteta not buying 1st team.
> 
> That last stat is absurd. 33 players since 2004 :lmao We signed around 15 in 10/11 if you count youth players. Sagna, Szczesny, Koscielny, Vermaelen..... I could go on.
> 
> Utterly ridiculous from Gunner again.


1) Lupoli
2) Mannone
3) Traore
4) Vela
5) Leander Siemann
6) Van den Berg
7_Merida
8) Barazite
9)Fonte
10) Toral
11) Fabianki
12) Nordveit
13) Rasmussen
14) Pedro
15) Bartley
16) Sunu
17) Diarra
18) Freeman
19) Miquel
20) Ozyakup
21) Coquelin
22) Bischoff
23) Gnabry
24) Hajrovic
25) Angha
26) McDermott
27) Edge
28) Monterio
29) Martinez
30) Wellington Silva
31) Galindo
32) Roberts
33) Ebecilio
34) Hector Bellerin
35) Joel Campbell

sorry you was right its not 33 its 35.

Not a single impact on first team. Wasted money. Wasted time. Proof that Wengers method is shit.


----------



## Vader

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Stringer, he isn't saying you have bought 33 players since 2004. He's specifically saying that you bought 33 (or 35 now) players who have had zero impact whatsoever. Although I'm sure United could rival that with some of the shite we've brought in over the past decade.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Same With Us too. Arsenal would probably look good in Comparison to Us & United. Have to admit though Stringer Gunner did make a good point. He's not denying that you've signed good but just that you've also signed a lot of crap (Like most squads I gues)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

no no, all of arsenal's players are great and the best in the world.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Stringer did you mark out when Arsenal got sponsored by Dreamcast? 

DREAMCAST hnnnnnnggh


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Gunner14 said:


> 1) Lupoli
> 2) Mannone
> 3) Traore
> 4) Vela
> 5) Leander Siemann
> 6) Van den Berg
> 7_Merida
> 8) Barazite
> 9)Fonte
> 10) Toral
> 11) Fabianki
> 12) Nordveit
> 13) Rasmussen
> 14) Pedro
> 15) Bartley
> 16) Sunu
> 17) Diarra
> 18) Freeman
> 19) Miquel
> 20) Ozyakup
> 21) Coquelin
> 22) Bischoff
> 23) Gnabry
> 24) Hajrovic
> 25) Angha
> 26) McDermott
> 27) Edge
> 28) Monterio
> 29) Martinez
> 30) Wellington Silva
> 31) Galindo
> 32) Roberts
> 33) Ebecilio
> 34) Hector Bellerin
> 35) Joel Campbell
> 
> sorry you was right its not 33 its 35.
> 
> Not a single impact on first team. Wasted money. Wasted time. Proof that Wengers method is shit.


How dare those teenagers not lead us to Premier League and Champions League glory.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

They have a good goalkeeper, a dodgy young right-back, a quality centre-back (when not injured), a slow half-decent centre-back, a slightly chubby left-back who doesn't seem that keen on defending, a free-kick psychic midfielder, a classy young midfielder, a good Spanish (not Fabregas though, aww ) midfielder, a fading Russian winger, a fast inconsistent winger and a brilliant striker.

That's Arsenal.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I will concede that list is filled with terrible signings, but still..they're teenagers. You just can't expect much from them. 

I mean, you list Toral and Bellerin. They're 16. Sixteen. What do you want from them??


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



> Tomasz Kuszczak said he did not use the word "slave" to describe his frustrations at being denied a loan move away from Manchester United.
> 
> Kuszczak was widely reported to have used the term when discussing a failed switch to Leeds.
> 
> The Polish goalkeeper, 29, has yet to feature for United this season.
> 
> He said: "I did not use the word 'slave' in an interview I gave to the Polish newspaper SuperExpress, about my current position at Manchester United."
> 
> Kuszczak is hoping to force his way into the national squad for next summer's European Championship in Poland and Ukraine.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/15635782.stm

Sounds like back-peddling.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Mikey Damage said:


> How dare those teenagers not lead us to Premier League and Champions League glory.





Mikey Damage said:


> I will concede that list is filled with terrible signings, but still..they're teenagers. You just can't expect much from them.
> 
> I mean, you list Toral and Bellerin. They're 16. Sixteen. What do you want from them??


I knew you'd miss the point of the post by not reading the conversation. Way too predictable Mikey.

Point is we shouldnt bother signing them at all because its a waste of time. Focus on 1st 11 only because we've no money.

What i expect from them is simple not to be fucking signed. I want our manager to acceot his method is shit and thats why he got fired from Monaco for it. Why Grampus Eight wouldnt give him a long contract and why he's taken us from the 2nd best team in the country to probably the 5th. By a shit policy. If you read all the convo you'd have noticed that im comparing Newcastles way of saving money (few signings 1st team only. And our way of spunking money up the wall on pieces of shit that dont develop.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Gunner14 said:


> 1) Lupoli
> 2) Mannone
> 3) Traore
> 4) Vela
> 5) Leander Siemann
> 6) Van den Berg
> 7_Merida
> 8) Barazite
> 9)Fonte
> 10) Toral
> 11) Fabianki
> 12) Nordveit
> 13) Rasmussen
> 14) Pedro
> 15) Bartley
> 16) Sunu
> 17) Diarra
> 18) Freeman
> 19) Miquel
> 20) Ozyakup
> 21) Coquelin
> 22) Bischoff
> 23) Gnabry
> 24) Hajrovic
> 25) Angha
> 26) McDermott
> 27) Edge
> 28) Monterio
> 29) Martinez
> 30) Wellington Silva
> 31) Galindo
> 32) Roberts
> 33) Ebecilio
> 34) Hector Bellerin
> 35) Joel Campbell
> 
> sorry you was right its not 33 its 35.
> 
> Not a single impact on first team. Wasted money. Wasted time. Proof that Wengers method is shit.


Don't you take into account the money we have made on selling some of these on? 

The fact you want Bellerin, Toral, Angha and Gnabry to have an effect on the first team is ridiculous, recently signed and only 16. Mannone, Oyzakup and Ebicilio are all decent talents. It's almost as if you want all of those 33 to be 1st team stars. No club in the world has talents that don't reach their potential. The fact you are judging these players probably from never seeing them play is also laughable. 

Coquelin will be a top player for us. Campbell was nominated for FIFA's Golden Boy. Martinez has already been called into Argentina's squad at a very young age.

Obviously not all of them are going to be stars. Only a handful will become class players. You could also look at the youngsters Wenger has brought in that have had an impact. Ramsey, Theo, Szczesny, RVP, Flamini etc.

You lament us for the fact that we give young players a chance in the starting XI but you then complain when they don't have an impact. 



Vader13 said:


> Stringer, he isn't saying you have bought 33 players since 2004. He's specifically saying that you bought 33 (or 35 now) players who have had zero impact whatsoever. Although I'm sure United could rival that with some of the shite we've brought in over the past decade.


Yeah, I misunderstood at first. Although as you say you could say the same with all clubs.


----------



## Vader

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I'd not necessarily mind bringing youth in, if it was clearly working. So long without a trophy suggests that Wenger's policy is not working - he's one of the best managers around and his policy is nice to see as it gives people a chance. However when you've not won a thing for about 6 years, why continue with youth when it clearly isn't working? Just sign some quality first team players - surely with the right offer they could afford a Hummels and/or a Hazard? Two players who not only have youth but genuine quality as well. Arteta and Gervinho are a step in the right direction, but that one step is about a hundred behind the rest at the top.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

i like some of our youth

devante cole, denis suarez, razak, rekik and juan roman, scapuzzi all look to have a decent future.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> i like some of our youth
> 
> devante cole, denis suarez, razak, rekik and juan roman, scapuzzi all look to have a decent future.


Shh, we're talking about Arsenal. 8*D

We've got a major youth policy going on at the moment too. The Marco Pelosi signing was completed earlier this week, meaning we've added another one to the U18 team. Think that's the fifth teenager we've signed this season.


----------



## Vader

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

United's youth (not necessarily brought up from their own academy) is working well at the moment. Over the past few years we've had;

- Rafael
- Fabio
- Danny Welbeck
- Chris Smalling
- Phil Jones (cheers Blackburn)
- Tom Cleverley

As well as that we've got Hernandez and Nani who are still young, as well as players coming through who MIGHT be good/great one day like;

- Ravel Morrison
- Paul Pogba
- Will Keane
- Ezekiel Fryers
- Larnell Cole

Maybe none of those will achieve anything, maybe one or maybe all of them but they've all be rated highly by staff at United and it'll be interesting to see how they come through. We've also got Bebe to come back. Awesome.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Chelsea youth:

Andre Villas Boas.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Don't you take into account the money we have made on selling some of these on?
> 
> The fact you want Bellerin, Toral, Angha and Gnabry to have an effect on the first team is ridiculous, recently signed and only 16. Mannone, Oyzakup and Ebicilio are all decent talents. It's almost as if you want all of those 33 to be 1st team stars. No club in the world has talents that don't reach their potential. The fact you are judging these players probably from never seeing them play is also laughable.
> 
> Coquelin will be a top player for us. Campbell was nominated for FIFA's Golden Boy. Martinez has already been called into Argentina's squad at a very young age.
> 
> Obviously not all of them are going to be stars. Only a handful will become class players. You could also look at the youngsters Wenger has brought in that have had an impact. Ramsey, Theo, Szczesny, RVP, Flamini etc.
> 
> You lament us for the fact that we give young players a chance in the starting XI but you then complain when they don't have an impact.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I misunderstood at first. Although as you say you could say the same with all clubs.


Nope. Dont give a shit about the bank balance of transfer fee. i want focus on 1st team. 

i dont give a shit about the academy i dont give a shit about the reserves. I only care about the 1st team. its narrow focused we have little money and shouldnt waste it.

Ramsey, Theo RVP, Flamini were all signed for 1st team squad. Not for youth team. We shouldnt focus on our youth team. We should spend our youth time looking at Englsih players from london.

Lament us for giving youth a chance??? Ive made tt abundantly clear i want wenger to shove his youth up his ass. Theres a difference between buying for the 1st team sqaud and buying for the youth team squad.

coquelin wont be a top player because he wants to leave.
Campbell got nominated because of 4 good games for a joke of an award. No goals in competitve football when we signed him. What a fucking superstar.

i didnt even want to get started on how shit alot of his signings for the 1st team have been.


----------



## Goku

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Joel said:


> Chelsea youth:
> 
> Andre Villas Boas.


the best


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Who _are_ Chelsea's youth players? Sturridge and McEachran are the only players I can think of.


----------



## Rush

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Romeu, Kakuta, Bruma, Taylor, Courtois?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

sturridge should still be ours 

jhon pirez has some big wraps on him from what i've read


----------



## EGame

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Today is 11/11/11. What a strange date, having 6-1's in it.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



EGame said:


> Today is 11/11/11. What a strange date, having 6-1's in it.


Hahahahahahafthvdthcfggv.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



EGame said:


> Today is 11/11/11. What a strange date, having 6-1's in it.


this could be the world's greatest post


----------



## Bubz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Destiny said:


> Hahahahahahafthvdthcfggv.


:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Vader13 said:


> I'd not necessarily mind bringing youth in, if it was clearly working. So long without a trophy suggests that Wenger's policy is not working - he's one of the best managers around and his policy is nice to see as it gives people a chance. However when you've not won a thing for about 6 years, why continue with youth when it clearly isn't working? Just sign some quality first team players - surely with the right offer they could afford a Hummels and/or a Hazard? Two players who not only have youth but genuine quality as well. Arteta and Gervinho are a step in the right direction, but that one step is about a hundred behind the rest at the top.


(Y) It's near impossible to win trophies just bringing youth through. Where we have failed in previous years is not adding experienced, proven quality to compliment the fantastic players coming through. Cesc often talked of there being no senior influence on him at 21, he was the leader at that age. But alas, I can only dream of what could have been had we bought players to fit around Cesc. We always have top class players, but when the pressure is on we never seem to have the right experience around. Signing Arteta in 06/07 for 20 million would have been a great signing. He was nigh on world class back then and would have been perfect for us. Then we had genuine quality and experience vying for places with Rosicky, Hleb etc. Even Barca need to buy quality to compliment their super human kids. They have bought Sanchez, Cesc, Villa and Alves to name a few for big money. We could never afford those fees in bulk, but one or two are possible.



Kiz said:


> i like some of our youth
> 
> devante cole, denis suarez, razak, rekik and juan roman, scapuzzi all look to have a decent future.





BkB Hulk said:


> Shh, we're talking about Arsenal. 8*D
> 
> We've got a major youth policy going on at the moment too. The Marco Pelosi signing was completed earlier this week, meaning we've added another one to the U18 team. Think that's the fifth teenager we've signed this season.





Vader13 said:


> United's youth (not necessarily brought up from their own academy) is working well at the moment. Over the past few years we've had;
> 
> - Rafael
> - Fabio
> - Danny Welbeck
> - Chris Smalling
> - Phil Jones (cheers Blackburn)
> - Tom Cleverley
> 
> As well as that we've got Hernandez and Nani who are still young, as well as players coming through who MIGHT be good/great one day like;
> 
> - Ravel Morrison
> - Paul Pogba
> - Will Keane
> - Ezekiel Fryers
> - Larnell Cole
> 
> Maybe none of those will achieve anything, maybe one or maybe all of them but they've all be rated highly by staff at United and it'll be interesting to see how they come through. We've also got Bebe to come back. Awesome.


It's a sign of the growing influence youth academies have on football today. Arsenal, Liverpool, City and United all have good academies. Yet to see how City's works out. Liverpool and United do have the pick of the northern kids though, whereas the London clubs have to vie for talent 8*D International scouts are also very important too. Arsenal have a lot of scouts in Germany and Spain, which is obviously the place to be.



Silent Alarm said:


> Who _are_ Chelsea's youth players? Sturridge and McEachran are the only players I can think of.


They are growing quite a good academy there. Rush pointed a few out, and there are players like Piazon and Loftus Cheek coming through.


Anybody heard the Bale to Barca rumours? Apparently it's legit, and one of their chief scouts looked at him v Fulham. Could be answer to LB dilemma.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

i'd say being in this eds thing shows our academy is going fine


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Anybody heard the Bale to Barca rumours? Apparently it's legit, and one of their chief scouts looked at him v Fulham. Could be answer to LB dilemma.





> Barcelona are set to make a stunning £35million bid for Tottenham superstar Gareth Bale.
> The Spanish giants sent chief scout Albert Valentine to see the Wales international star in Tottenham's 3-1 win at Fulham on Sunday.
> 
> 
> And reports in Spain say manager Pep Guardiola is now considering a firm offer for the winger.
> Bale is under contract at White Hart Lane until 2015 after penning a new deal in March.
> But the north London club's resolve is likely to be tested if the European champions submit a firm offer.
> 
> 
> Tottenham chairman Daniel Levy held firm in Chelsea's £40m pursuit of Luka Modric in the summer – and Spurs fans will be hoping for more of the same with Bale.
> A move to the Catalan giants however, would signal a difficult period for north London after rivals Arsenal reluctantly sold captain Cesc Fabregas in the summer.
> 
> 
> The 22-year-old has attracted interest from Real Madrid and Inter Milan in the past, but could find a move to the European champions difficult to resist.
> Although Bale operates the left wing at Tottenham, Guardiola sees the Wales star as an attacking left-back and the ideal replacement for Maxwell, Eric Abidal and Adriano, who are all seen as weak links.
> The Tottenham man's pace and ability to deliver to the killer ball from out wide would also mirror that of Dani Alves on the right.
> 
> 
> According to reports Barcelona are considering selling David Villa following an alleged bust-up with Lionel Messi.
> And Guardiola could use the cash from the sale of the Spain hitman, who on Thursday was linked with a move to Liverpool, to land Bale.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...reth-Bale-wanted-Barcelona.html#ixzz1dPwgvRLs


In two days, The Mail have linked Villa to Liverpool, Bale to Barca and Fergie is getting rid of United's captain and best defender without whom we can't seem to keep a clean sheet.

DAILY MAIL LOGIC!

I don't believe any of those rumours, not for a second.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Haven't City lost all their matches in that youth competition they are in? The European thing? I heard Arsenal may enter in it next year.

On Wenger, I don't think this youth project has been a complete failure. We have come so close in previous years to winning the league, or at least always having a presence around the top of the league. Some things have been out of Wenger's hands, players moving on like Hleb and Flamini who were great here have been huge losses. You just can't replace that quality when the board ties your hands like that. Wenger has done as much as he can with the money, even though he has made a few bad signings. The youth system is one of the few things him and the board agree upon, it makes money and offers the chance of bringing through top players for the future who can be sold on for big fees if necessary. Having a system like that simply cannot win you trophies when the market is so inflated now with the likes of City, Chelsea and Madrid spending vast amounts of money on transfers and wages. It's quite remarkable how Wenger has maintained a competitive edge with such little funds in comparison. If the board offered more money, we could have offered Flamini more wages, brought in a couple of experienced players which would help us win some trophies, which in turn would keep some of the bigger players here like Nasri. Without money, it's just one big cycle that eventually leads to no trophies these days, in the English game at least. It's extremely frustrating, as we had the makings of a world class squad in 07/08, but injuries happen and players get disillusioned with not being paid top wages and not winning trophies. By the time we get the chance to buy a few more players to kick us on to the next step a player has left and we have to work to replace them instead of add to the squad. The board are as much to blame as anyone.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Haven't City lost all their matches in that youth competition they are in? The European thing? I heard Arsenal may enter in it next year.
> 
> On Wenger, I don't think this youth project has been a complete failure. We have come so close in previous years to winning the league, or at least always having a presence around the top of the league. Some things have been out of Wenger's hands, players moving on like Hleb and Flamini who were great here have been huge losses. You just can't replace that quality when the board ties your hands like that. Wenger has done as much as he can with the money, even though he has made a few bad signings. The youth system is one of the few things him and the board agree upon, it makes money and offers the chance of bringing through top players for the future who can be sold on for big fees if necessary. Having a system like that simply cannot win you trophies when the market is so inflated now with the likes of City, Chelsea and Madrid spending vast amounts of money on transfers and wages. It's quite remarkable how Wenger has maintained a competitive edge with such little funds in comparison. If the board offered more money, we could have offered Flamini more wages, brought in a couple of experienced players which would help us win some trophies, which in turn would keep some of the bigger players here like Nasri. Without money, it's just one big cycle that eventually leads to no trophies these days, in the English game at least. It's extremely frustrating, as we had the makings of a world class squad in 07/08, but injuries happen and players get disillusioned with not being paid top wages and not winning trophies. By the time we get the chance to buy a few more players to kick us on to the next step a player has left and we have to work to replace them instead of add to the squad. The board are as much to blame as anyone.


value quality is still available if you look for it.
VDV is a perfect example.

Lazy scouting, lazy policy from an unambitious manager. Wenger hasnt done all he can at all. He's a stubborn old man who wants to win his way or no way and it will always be noway. Too many excuses from the board to paper over the problems which alot of the low intellegence fans buy because there too blind too see through lies.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

i think so but we have played academies like la masia, ajax, so on and so forth


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

In fact, I really wouldn't be surprised if this was part of a plan to just keep us in the top 4 for a number of years, to sell our top players to boost the finances and develop a proper youth system until all debt is cleared. This is a huge transitional period for the club and that possibility may well be a reality. I'm not hugely bothered if it is, since it secures the long term future of the club and secures a proper foundation for a world class academy. 

VdV was planned to move to Munich for 18 million the previous day, it was only a last minute deal by Tottenham to secure that. 

He is stubborn, but you can't say he hasn't just bought youth, he has bought experience the past year, whereas before he would have just bought young players. If "his way" was spending nothing why did he spend quite a lot on previous teams? No matter how you look at it, most of it comes down to a stubborn board if anything. What lies are there? Most of the lies are from people at the club who convince fans the board is great. "unambitious". is this the same man who said he could go an entire league campaign unbeaten, and did it? 



@Kiz, oh, that explains it.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> On Wenger, I don't think this youth project has been a complete failure. *We have come so close in previous years to winning the league*, or at least always having a presence around the top of the league.


Really?

2010/11 - 12 pts
2009/10 - 11 pts
2008/9 - 18 pts
*2007/8 - 4 pts*
2006/7 - 21 pts
2005/6 - 24 pts
2004/5 - 12 pts 

07/8 maybe but even that didn't go down to the last day with Arsenal challenging. Apart from that one season Arsenal haven't been *so close* to winning it or even challenging for it at when it matters around April time.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



EGame said:


> Today is 11/11/11. What a strange date, having 6-1's in it.


(Y)

I'd love Arsenal to properly challenge for the title, but their policy is getting crippled by giants splashing money left right and centre.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Nige™;10578494 said:


> Really?
> 
> 2010/11 - 12 pts
> 2009/10 - 11 pts
> 2008/9 - 18 pts
> *2007/8 - 4 pts*
> 2006/7 - 21 pts
> 2005/6 - 24 pts
> 2004/5 - 12 pts
> 
> 07/8 maybe but even that didn't go down to the last day with Arsenal challenging. Apart from that one season Arsenal haven't been *so close* to winning it or even challenging for it at when it matters around April time.


Sshhhh dnt spoil it for him. Reality gets in the way of his bubble.



D'Angelo said:


> In fact, *I really wouldn't be surprised if this was part of a plan to just keep us in the top 4 for a number of years,* to sell our top players to boost the finances and develop a proper youth system until all debt is cleared. This is a huge transitional period for the club and that possibility may well be a reality. I'm not hugely bothered if it is, since it secures the long term future of the club and secures a proper foundation for a world class academy.
> 
> VdV was planned to move to Munich for 18 million the previous day, it was only a last minute deal by Tottenham to secure that.
> 
> He is stubborn, but you can't say he hasn't just bought youth, he has bought experience the past year, whereas before he would have just bought young players. If "his way" was spending nothing why did he spend quite a lot on previous teams? No matter how you look at it, most of it comes down to a stubborn board if anything. What lies are there? Most of the lies are from people at the club who convince fans the board is great. "unambitious". is this the same man who said he could go an entire league campaign unbeaten, and did it?
> 
> @Kiz, oh, that explains it.


Yeah after spending just as much money as anyone else to do it. Then he focused on his obsession of grooming and we've not been close since.

Because David Dein told him too. The greatest man in our history. He deserves a bust outside the Emirates for what he did for a club.

And this is the man who couldnt win the title in 2003 with possibly the greatest squad ever assembled.

On the bolded part it has been suggested that AW purposely finishes 4th as the extra £3m from the extra home game in CL is more than the extra £1.8m from finishing 1st. Part of me actually wouldnt be surprised if that was true.

And on VDV thats the sort of thing our board should be watching for. Players from clubs who HAVE to leave because of the 25 man rule. Spurs watched and got a bargain. Why couldnt Arsenal.

To sum it up. Arsene Wenger is the Vince Russo of football. While some of the idea's are good, interchangeable positions with passing football. etc... alot of his idea's need a filter (David Dein) to reign him in from the retarded stuff like signing Amaury bischoff because he's got one leg so will be cheap.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*










Admittedly Ashley does it better Mags.


Arsenal fans attempt to err....yeah fpalm






That you Stringer? 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Knew that would get a reaction 8*D 

Looking at the table I'd say he does a pretty good job of putting a winning side together too.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Rush CP'ed me a picture of Wesley Brown 8*D is this meant to be offensive? Who cannot like the hardest man in all of the North-East.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

He repped me a picture of a squirrel. Am I missing a really obvious joke?

Edit: I get it now, I compared Real Madrid to a squirrel.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Only reason Ashley has done it now is because they're nearly top of the league, whereas if they were where we are there's no way they'd have renamed it.

I don't mind Newcastle, had a soft spot for them ever since their fans clapped our fans at Goodison during the last game of the season in 2007/08, don't mind seeing them do well.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Nige™;10578494 said:


> Really?
> 
> 2010/11 - 12 pts
> 2009/10 - 11 pts
> 2008/9 - 18 pts
> *2007/8 - 4 pts*
> 2006/7 - 21 pts
> 2005/6 - 24 pts
> 2004/5 - 12 pts
> 
> 07/8 maybe but even that didn't go down to the last day with Arsenal challenging. Apart from that one season Arsenal haven't been *so close* to winning it or even challenging for it at when it matters around April time.


Being 4 points off in 07/08 surely categorizes as "so close". We were in with a shout in April last season and in 09/10 but we bottled April both years. 



Magsimus said:


> (Y)
> 
> I'd love Arsenal to properly challenge for the title, but their policy is getting crippled by giants splashing money left right and centre.


(Y)



steamed hams said:


> Admittedly Ashley does it better Mags.
> 
> 
> Arsenal fans attempt to err....yeah fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you Stringer? 8*D


A year late 8*D



Gunner14 said:


> Sshhhh dnt spoil it for him. Reality gets in the way of his bubble.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah after spending just as much money as anyone else to do it. Then he focused on his obsession of grooming and we've not been close since.
> 
> Because David Dein told him too. The greatest man in our history. He deserves a bust outside the Emirates for what he did for a club.
> 
> And this is the man who couldnt win the title in 2003 with possibly the greatest squad ever assembled.
> 
> On the bolded part it has been suggested that AW purposely finishes 4th as the extra £3m from the extra home game in CL is more than the extra £1.8m from finishing 1st. Part of me actually wouldnt be surprised if that was true.
> 
> And on VDV thats the sort of thing our board should be watching for. Players from clubs who HAVE to leave because of the 25 man rule. Spurs watched and got a bargain. Why couldnt Arsenal.
> 
> To sum it up. Arsene Wenger is the Vince Russo of football. While some of the idea's are good, interchangeable positions with passing football. etc... alot of his idea's need a filter (David Dein) to reign him in from the retarded stuff like signing Amaury bischoff because he's got one leg so will be cheap.


David Dein the greatest man in our history? Bloody hell Gunner. Dein was a different time and era, with no long term vision for the club. Get over it. Saying Wenger purposely finishes 4th is laughable too.

You're not even a 'fan'. You take everything negative without looking at any single positive. Your stuck in a time gone by, you think we have some divine right to be at the top in everything to do and you are blind as to what a club represents.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> David Dein the greatest man in our history? Bloody hell Gunner. Dein was a different time and era, with no long term vision for the club. Get over it. Saying Wenger purposely finishes 4th is laughable too.
> 
> You're not even a 'fan'. You take everything negative without looking at any single positive. Your stuck in a time gone by, you think we have some divine right to be at the top in everything to do and you are blind as to what a club represents.


Different time?

He left in 2007. If that a different time then maybe its the club thats forgotten what it represents. Been about kids since 2004-2011 thats 7 years. Not been about kids for the 1st 118 years of our history.

Dein was voted out for having a long term vision of the club that didnt include the current piece of shit board. Where have i said we have a devine right to be 1st?? Ive said we need to work harder at trying to finish 1st instead of being a pathetic club who gives up and doesnt even try and compete for the title.

One day when you grow up a little you'll realise that. GG era and Wenger football era both laden with trophies. Now the Wenger bank manager era can GTFO.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I want to hear more about this trying to finish in specifically 4th thing Gunner. I mean what if you miss out on the top 4 altogether? I guess you still get that lucrative Channel 5/ITV 8 contract for finishing in 5th.

No disrespect to the Europa League btw, I would love Villa to somehow win that.


----------



## Rush

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



JakeC_91 said:


> Rush CP'ed me a picture of Wesley Brown 8*D is this meant to be offensive? Who cannot like the hardest man in all of the North-East.


i needed to spread to get Shep



Silent Alarm said:


> He repped me a picture of a squirrel. Am I missing a really obvious joke?
> 
> Edit: I get it now, I compared Real Madrid to a squirrel.


ohey


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Villa to us is definitely true. :side:

Obviously a load of bullshit. I would violently masturbate for days at the thought of a Suarez/Villa partnership.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



JakeC_91 said:


> Rush CP'ed me a picture of Wesley Brown 8*D is this meant to be offensive? Who cannot like the hardest man in all of the North-East.


Wes Brown, the man who scores "unintentional" own goals against his former club, Agent Bruce must have linked up with Agent Brown. 8*D



BkB Hulk said:


> Villa to us is definitely true. :side:
> 
> Obviously a load of bullshit. I would violently masturbate for days at the thought of a Suarez/Villa partnership.


Yeah, Villa to Liverpool will happen...not like he is well known for being loyal to his current clubs.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



BkB Hulk said:


> Villa to us is definitely true. :side:
> 
> Obviously a load of bullshit. I would violently masturbate for days at the thought of a Suarez/Villa partnership.


One hates black people, the other hates Muslims.

My word, what a partnership :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

A Racist frontline even BIG MAN would be proud off.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Joel said:


> One hates black people, the other hates Muslims.
> 
> My word, what a partnership :side:


Enough motivation to beat City. :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



steamed hams said:


> I want to hear more about this trying to finish in specifically 4th thing Gunner. I mean what if you miss out on the top 4 altogether? I guess you still get that lucrative Channel 5/ITV 8 contract for finishing in 5th.
> 
> No disrespect to the Europa League btw, I would love Villa to somehow win that.


It's not my theory. Its just something that has been suggested by fans in the Emirates and on twitter.
But it's hardly a secret that finishing 4th to a big club makes you more money from the TV Revenue and gate reciepts of the extra game. On getting a full house Arsenal generate £3m in ticket sales. 

Position in the league = £625k per place.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

You're actually taking that theory semi-seriously?! lol dem ITK sources on twitter mention the (at least) 3 home gates you miss out on if you mess up in the play-off?



Joel said:


> One hates black people, the other hates Muslims.
> 
> *My word*, what a partnership :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



steamed hams said:


> You're actually taking that theory semi-seriously?! lol dem ITK sources on twitter mention the (at least) 3 home gates you miss out on if you mess up in the play-off?


Theres no danger of llosing in the play off we're the greatest team the world has ever seen. Ask Stringer. They also don't consider the extra TV revenue you get from finishing 1st because you get on sky TV more in the title run in and at the start of the following season. 

Theres a difference between taking semi seriously and wouldnt be surprised.

Like i wouldnt be surprised if Arsenal finished 5th this year but untill May if they finish above us im not taking Spurs as any form of threat to us finishing 4th.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



steamed hams said:


> I want to hear more about this trying to finish in specifically 4th thing Gunner. I mean what if you miss out on the top 4 altogether? I guess you still get that lucrative Channel 5/ITV 8 contract for finishing in 5th.
> 
> No disrespect to the Europa League btw, I would love Villa to somehow win that.


*ITV 9 - JOEY BARTON Z-LISTERS


EDIT: http://www.thenational.ae/sport/football/terrys-future-under-threat-by-the-tactics-of-villas-boas

No surprise AVB wants new centre back at Chelsea. They need someone class there.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Luiz has been a complete failure. Between Torres and Luiz, that's 75 million worth of trouble. 

At least when Arsene fucks up, they are relatively cheap failures. Yay for that.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

A lot of Chelsea fans seem to really rate him, or they did last season. Can't remember.

Reina

Kelly----Skrtel----Agger-----Enrique

---------Lucas------Adam

------------Hendo

Kuyt---------Suarez-------Bellamy

against chelsea i think.

midfield 3 of lucas, adam, hendo. i don't want him on the right at all. kuyt-suarez-bellamy are able to interchange...and kuyt plays well against chelsea usually.

Subs: Doni, Johnson, Coates, Downing, Carroll, Spearing, Maxi.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Mikey Damage said:


> Luiz has been a complete failure. Between Torres and Luiz, that's 75 million worth of trouble.
> 
> At least when Arsene fucks up, they are relatively cheap failures. Yay for that.


Luiz has potential but he just seems like a more natural midfielder than a Center half 

@KK I could see Kenny starting Carroll over Bellamy tbh using a 4-4-2 line up Kuyt down the right wing And downing down the left Over Hendo. Even though I would much prefer the lineup you set up.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

yeah now that i think about it you're probaly right


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Mikey Damage said:


> *Luiz has been a complete failure.* Between Torres and Luiz, that's 75 million worth of trouble.
> 
> At least when Arsene fucks up, they are relatively cheap failures. Yay for that.


Disagree. Infact, completely disagree.

He is very error prone, very rash and seemingly very naive, but he's had very good games for us. Not all has been bad at all. And there is still time for him to cut out all those kinks in his game. He's got all the physical abilites to be a top centre back. Just the mental part is blocking him atm.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I think Luiz will come good eventually, but I'm not sure whether he will perform consistently this season. I think the big goals he scored when he first arrived have papered over the cracks somewhat. 

75 million is a vast amount of money, however. Torres hasn't really been good at all. Chamakh probably has a better goal ratio and that is adjusting to a new league and being shite for half a year.

While we're on the subject of transfer fees...

Derek Llambias, the man who negotiated Andy Carroll's £35million transfer to Liverpool for Newcastle has claimed "Carroll's worth fuck all."


If papers are to be believed, Barca and Inter interested in Song. Daily Mail, so may be international break bollocks but that would be an absolutely huge loss, far bigger than Nasri. He's a massive player for us, we missed him a lot in the earlier parts of the season, and we have only lost 2 matches in 14 times he has played for us this season.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Luiz already cost you a game with his penalty vs QPR. Yes, the attack was inept, but he gave away the pen to the game-deciding goal.

If Luiz was bought for 5m, it'd mean fuck-all. But for 25 million, you had better come out like gangbusters.

Even if he's not a complete failure, you can say Chelsea are getting their money worth?


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I'm pretty sure Newcastle thought we were trolling when we submitted a £30m to begin with. Then when we submitted £35m they saw we were legit.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Song at Barca? Hahaha, no. :no:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

i wouldn't be surprised. 15 million to replace keita. just turned 24. one of the best DMs in the league, if not the best, and can also play brilliantly at centre back. i doubt he'd go to inter, unless some crazy ass wage was being offered. obviously way off now, and no transfer has been indicated as of yet.

and no way have chelsea got their money's worth for 25 million.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Mikey Damage said:


> Luiz already cost you a game with his penalty vs QPR. Yes, the attack was inept, but he gave away the pen to the game-deciding goal.


Big deal. He's not the first player to cost us a game and he won't be the last. He was crucial against the Manchester clubs last season and gave us the spark when we looked like we may not make the top 4.



Mikey Damage said:


> If Luiz was bought for 5m, it'd mean fuck-all. But for 25 million, you had better come out like gangbusters.
> 
> Even if he's not a complete failure, you can say Chelsea are getting their money worth?


Yeah, the start to this season hasn't been ideal for him. He's been quite the moron at times. But there's plenty of this season left. I'll wait and see what happens at the end of next month. He's no where near Torres level bad.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> If papers are to be believed, Barca and Inter interested in Song. Daily Mail, so may be international break bollocks but that would be an absolutely huge loss, far bigger than Nasri. He's a massive player for us, we missed him a lot in the earlier parts of the season, and we have only lost 2 matches in 14 times he has played for us this season.


So songs appeared in 50% of our loses.

We've played 3 sides of merit with Song and lost 2.

attempting to overrate him again. Id rather have Parker, Tiote etc.... easily replaceable won't be missed hope he goes.

he's the 4th best defensive mid we've had in our last 4 defensive mids.


----------



## EGame

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

yeah...no thanks to song.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Song to Barcelona?

ROFLROFLROFLROFLROFLROFL. No.

P.S. Luiz is garbage. Worse than Terry.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Song is by far the most dynamic DMF in the league, very good passing range, good technically, strong. Saying he won't be missed is ridiculous. He is the heart of the midfield. He is getting better and better every year. Parker much more one dimensional, more out and out DMF, same as Tiote.

Song is better than Keita.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Song is by far the most dynamic DMF in the league, very good passing range, good technically, strong. Saying he won't be missed is ridiculous. He is the heart of the midfield. He is getting better and better every year.


NO. Just no. 
He is getting better every year but he's nowhere near the best in the league lol. He can barely even keep in position. I long for the days of Gilberto.

Parker is 10534952390523439546743554756x the player Song is. Parker can control a game. (look at West Ham) Song cant. If Song was at West Ham last year they'd have been relegated alot sooner.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Song is not better than Keita, but regardless, it's irrelevant, as he's a million miles from Busquets and Mascherano. He's nowhere near Parker either, who's been the best DMF so far this season. Plus Keita usually plays in front of Busquets when he does get a game/come off the bench anyway.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Song is better than Parker, undeniably for us at least. Parker is good but typically overhyped. Could you imagine him interchanging in a proper midfield 3? No. He mostly just sits. Song can do both. Parker has taken the plaudits when Modric has been the brains. Modric manipulates the games, and is far better than Parker.

Gilberto had a different role in the team, he was more of a player who would just sit.

I can't find it atm, but AW said (on arsenal.com) that he encourages Song to go forward, to push the opposition higher up the pitch, so it isn't of his own accord and naivety when he attacks, no matter how many people think it is.

Song bails us out in every game, without him the bridge between midfield and defence is near non-existent. It's just as important to keep him fit as RvP.

I watch every Arsenal game, and have followed Song's progress closely over the past 2 years. Severely underrated player, he rarely gets credit from the media or pundits, Andy Gray of all people was one of the few in 09/10, so that has a major influence on his perception. Parker is English and is good, so is overhyped by the media and so he has a perception of being top class. He nearly cost Tottenham the match against Fulham flying in recklessly in the box around 2-3 times.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Arsenal have been embarrassingly bad defensively this season and would've conceded less goals had they signed Parker. He's not overhyped at all, he's been sensational this year and was sensational last year. If you think otherwise, then you haven't watched Tottenham this season and you definitely didn't watch West Ham last season. Saying he's "overrated by the media because he's English" is hilariously ignorant. Hes not as good as Modric, but who's saying he is? Modric was widely regarded as Spurs' best player last year. Song is an average player, nowhere near being great, probably just about good enough to justify his place in the Arsenal team. Not as good as Flamini, who Arsenal shouldn't have sold. Obviously nowhere near Parker which i'm sure most will agree with, but i'd put Keita slightly above him as well, certainly more comfortable on the ball than Song is.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Song is better than Parker, undeniably for us at least. Parker is good but typically overhyped. Could you imagine him interchanging in a proper midfield 3? No. He mostly just sits. Song can do both. Parker has taken the plaudits when Modric has been the brains. Modric manipulates the games, and is far better than Parker.
> 
> Gilberto had a different role in the team, he was more of a player who would just sit.
> 
> I can't find it atm, but AW said (on arsenal.com) that he encourages Song to go forward, to push the opposition higher up the pitch, so it isn't of his own accord and naivety when he attacks, no matter how many people think it is.
> 
> Song bails us out in every game, without him the bridge between midfield and defence is near non-existent. It's just as important to keep him fit as RvP.


Just no. Song is average. 

Gilberto did just sit but he did it epically. Perfect wall. 
Wenger giving Song a licence to roam forward doesnt mean on every attack. Song is terribly naive with when he attacks. Having all 3 be able to swap positions helps but parker would do alot better job.

Song is terribly overrated. Can you imagine Alex Song in a 2 man CM. He'd be embarrasing. Extremly limited. 

Im afraid your just completely overrating another average Arsenal player. The only reason its important to keep song fit is because we have no other defensive mids. If we had a better manager Song would be in pingpongs role on the bench and we'd have better in the 1st team.

You clearly havent watched enough if you think he's anything other than a poor mans Matty Flamini oo and lucky for Song we're poor men. Midfielders like Song are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

As a neutral Parker is streets maybe cities ahead of song and as for keita it should not be discussed he is also much better than song. That said song is good at what he does.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Song is better than Parker, undeniably for us at least. Parker is good but typically overhyped. Could you imagine him interchanging in a proper midfield 3? No. He mostly just sits. Song can do both. Parker has taken the plaudits when Modric has been the brains. Modric manipulates the games, and is far better than Parker.
> 
> Gilberto had a different role in the team, he was more of a player who would just sit.
> 
> I can't find it atm, but AW said (on arsenal.com) that he encourages Song to go forward, to push the opposition higher up the pitch, so it isn't of his own accord and naivety when he attacks, no matter how many people think it is.
> 
> Song bails us out in every game, without him the bridge between midfield and defence is near non-existent. It's just as important to keep him fit as RvP.
> 
> I watch every Arsenal game, and have followed Song's progress closely over the past 2 years. Severely underrated player, he rarely gets credit from the media or pundits, Andy Gray of all people was one of the few in 09/10, so that has a major influence on his perception. Parker is English and is good, so is overhyped by the media and so he has a perception of being top class. He nearly cost Tottenham the match against Fulham flying in recklessly in the box around 2-3 times.


you are overating song, he is just an average player, he is not that great, i bet flamini right now is better than him.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Bro, song has nothing on the MIGHTY SPEARING.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Song isn't a bad player btw. Better than Lucas, Mikel and Barry to name a few.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Better than clattermole


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

i know he is not a bad player. but d angelo is overating him, like he is an awesome player


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> I think Luiz will come good eventually, but I'm not sure whether he will perform consistently this season. I think the big goals he scored when he first arrived have papered over the cracks somewhat.
> 
> 75 million is a vast amount of money, however. Torres hasn't really been good at all. Chamakh probably has a better goal ratio and that is adjusting to a new league and being shite for half a year.
> 
> While we're on the subject of transfer fees...
> 
> Derek Llambias, the man who negotiated Andy Carroll's £35million transfer to Liverpool for Newcastle has claimed "Carroll's worth fuck all."
> 
> 
> If papers are to be believed, Barca and Inter interested in Song. Daily Mail, so may be international break bollocks but that would be an absolutely huge loss, far bigger than Nasri. He's a massive player for us, we missed him a lot in the earlier parts of the season, and we have only lost 2 matches in 14 times he has played for us this season.


Daily Mail is always right. FORZA DAVID VILLA. FORZA LIVERPOOL.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*










http://stabilitees.com/blog/best-in...li-why-always-me-or-six-in-the-city-t-shirts/

I'd buy that T-shirt if I knew the site was trustworthy.


----------



## Evo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Luiz a "complete failure"? :lmao

Damn, the over-exaggerating on these boards sometimes... things get a little different when you're so busy that you kinda sit back and watch rather than be wrapped in it.

Can't imagine Song ever going to/fitting in at Barcelona. Seems like a major step down from someone like Keita. I heard the Bale rumors, though, and then a friend of mine told me he was gonna finally get his first Tottenham jersey, a Bale shirt. I told him to be careful and maybe re-consider, just in case, lol. I mean, this is Psycho Daniel Levy we're talking about, so Bale will more likely walk out on the pitch with burn marks around his neck rather than the chances of him going to Barca. My friend probably doesn't have anything to worry about, aside from (potentially) Bale's well-being if he decides that he wants to leave.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

The Bale rumour was connected to the Villa rumour though, wasn't it? I'd say it's bullshit in that case. Bale doesn't exactly fit the Barca style of play anyway. He's not an intricate passer of the ball. Technically, he's just not as gifted as they generally play. He'd be a superior athlete to probably all of them, but I just don't know if it he'd fit in there.

I like Luiz and have said he'll come good on here all along. I still believe it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Everyone exaggerates. Human nature.

Maybe when I said complete failure, I was thinking of Malouda's backpass to Terry. Or Chelsea's defending on Walcott's goal. Or Cech's save attempt on Santos' goal. 

8*D8*D8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Mikey Damage said:


> Luiz has been a complete failure. Between Torres and Luiz, that's 75 million worth of trouble.
> 
> At least when Arsene fucks up, they are relatively cheap failures. Yay for that.


He's a scatter-brained fuck, I won't write him off yet, though. He'll never be a top-class centre-back, I wouldn't be surprised if he was moved to full-back in the future. He's good going forward and he has just about enough defensive intelligence (just...) to cope in that position, if he had a worker in front of him.



D'Angelo said:


> While we're on the subject of transfer fees...
> 
> Derek Llambias, the man who negotiated Andy Carroll's £35million transfer to Liverpool for Newcastle has claimed *"Carroll's worth fuck all."*


Funny because it's true.



D'Angelo said:


> i wouldn't be surprised. 15 million to replace keita. just turned 24. one of the best DMs in the league, *if not the best*, and can also play brilliantly at centre back. i doubt he'd go to inter, unless some crazy ass wage was being offered. obviously way off now, and no transfer has been indicated as of yet.
> 
> and no way have chelsea got their money's worth for 25 million.







Parker, Tiote. I'd even have an in-form Lucas ahead of him.



WWE_TNA said:


> As a neutral Parker is streets maybe cities ahead of song and as for keita it should not be discussed he is also much better than song. That said song is good at what he does.


Yip. I thought Parker was a little over-hyped last season but I remember saying on Redcafe in May that Parker would be a decent buy for £5 million+ but most seemed to think he's not good enough for United.
He continues his good form from last season into this season and has been consistently good and he wins a man of the match award against the World champions today and there's still bollocks being spouted on there: ''Fletcher is a superior player.''
No, he fucking isn't. Two years ago, yeah but not these days.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Song suits a 3 man system coz he's a natural CB being played in midfield, so he does the destroyer role well. However he's not comfortable on the ball at all and I think Seb is right, Keita is better than him anyway. Parker too, even tho last season people overrated him a bit, he's been fantastic for Spurs so far.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

people seem to forget toure is a dm as well.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Toure was a DM at Barcelona, he's definitely not been that at Man City. In fact at times last season he was playing just behind Tevez, most notably in the FA Cup final iirc. Much more of a box-to-box Vieira-esque type midfielder these days.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

he has played behind the ball occasionally, i meant more that he is a natural dm who we've been able to play as an attacking midfielder due to his strength and speed.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Mikey Damage said:


> Luiz already cost you a game with his penalty vs QPR. Yes, the attack was inept, but he gave away the pen to the game-deciding goal.
> 
> If Luiz was bought for 5m, it'd mean fuck-all. But for 25 million, you had better come out like gangbusters.
> 
> Even if he's not a complete failure, you can say Chelsea are getting their money worth?


He also almost killed himself running up and down that pitch playing like a madman. hell, if it wasnt for frank standing in the way of luiz's double kick, he mightve tied it up for us

he has insane potential and ability. the problem is figuring out what the hell to do with him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

david luiz isnt that young though, he about 4-5 years older than phil jones, and jones looks a far better player currently


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

phil jones is 19? what the hell? so how is he such a good defender?

anyways, luiz still has time. We will figure out which position to cram him in eventually, he has the talent, its just that nobody knows how to use it. funnily enough his best moment in chelsea were his goals vs city, united and Leverkuson.

It makes zero sense. At all.


----------



## Rush

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

luiz isn't a CB, or rather he's a very poor CB. As a defender he's been a failure for Chel$ki.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

luiz doesnt have the brains to be a cb. he's too reckless. he'd make a much better midfielder


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

sorry wrong thread 

luiz. useless. blah blah blah


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> luiz doesnt have the brains to be a cb. he's too reckless. he'd make a much better midfielder


The sooner someone at Chelsea realises this the better


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

People mature and learn at different ages. Saying Jones is younger than Luiz doesn't mean Luiz can't turn out a good defender.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

It's exactly what BULK is saying. It's not that he has to wait to develop his abilities, it's more of him getting mature. Smartening up. I'm not sure if someone at Chelsea has told him, but he needs to understand this isn't the Portuguese league and you can't try to nick the ball in EVERY challenge. He needs to understand the art of jockeying and just being patient.

His ability is there. He's been beaten a few times by the attacker, but holy shit, people are acting like it happens everytime he plays. The guy can defend. He's just not very intelligent.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Song is no where near the best DM in the league, I'd sooner have Fellaini when he's on blob. 

Oh and Parker is so much better than him, seriously. I don't like Scott Parker though, chose not to join Everton, a team with Champions League Football at the time, and join Newcastle instead, for more money. Cunt.

And... http://www.people.co.uk/sport/footb...500m-targets-for-arab-sheikh-102039-23556691/

I know it's a sunday rag but if this happens, you Liverpool fans can forget seeing David Villa at Anfield, well at least until the next derby


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

i'd love to see everton splash the cash around. the more the merrier


----------



## Evo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I'd have no problem putting Luiz in the DM role, in fact I think he'd do very well there. We just need to get his energy focused. The amount of talent he has is obvious, but he can't seem to focus it in on the right areas. I've seen him do some really, really solid defending. But I think redeadening said it best when he said that Luiz "nearly killed himself" running up and down the pitch vs. QPR. He's one of those guys that wants to do too much, and as a result, gets disorganized. That's all any opposition needs to take advantage of him, and we've seen it happen, though not nearly as much as everyone seems to over-exaggerate.

I also think that Luiz has a couple of unnecessary barriers he has to overcome. 1) because he's at Chelsea, and 2) because he DID come out like gangbusters when he got here. Quickly scoring goals against United and City and generally throwing out some good performances, people were bound to look for his first big mistake and they found it in a later match against United, and quite frankly have been ripping into him ever since. It's like by the logic on these boards, he has to have a large run of completely mistake-free performances to avoid this over-criticism being thrown his way. It's not a realistic expectation for any footballer.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

there isnt some conspiracy going on against luiz evo. calm down. he doesnt seem to have the smarts to be a top class cb.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

It's a conspiracy. He gonna get got.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

luiz is good but he's no downing


----------



## Melvis

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

luiz is good but he's no heskey


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> he has played behind the ball occasionally, i meant more that he is a natural dm who we've been able to play as an attacking midfielder due to his strength and speed.


Yeah but the difference between Yaya and Song is Yaya is comfortable on the ball aswell, something which Song isn't. 

And yeah, Gilberto was a damn good player, one of Arsenal's more unsung heroes back in the day.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Melvis said:


> luiz is good but he's no heskey


ofcourse not. its ridiculous to compare anyone to heskey


----------



## Jepo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Comparing anyone to Heskey is an insult to his ability.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Evo said:


> I'd have no problem putting Luiz in the DM role, in fact I think he'd do very well there. We just need to get his energy focused. The amount of talent he has is obvious, but he can't seem to focus it in on the right areas. I've seen him do some really, really solid defending. But I think redeadening said it best when he said that Luiz "nearly killed himself" running up and down the pitch vs. QPR. He's one of those guys that wants to do too much, and as a result, gets disorganized. That's all any opposition needs to take advantage of him, and we've seen it happen, though not nearly as much as everyone seems to over-exaggerate.
> 
> I also think that Luiz has a couple of unnecessary barriers he has to overcome. 1) because he's at Chelsea, and 2) because he DID come out like gangbusters when he got here. Quickly scoring goals against United and City and generally throwing out some good performances, people were bound to look for *his first big mistake and they found it in a later match against United*, and quite frankly have been ripping into him ever since. It's like by the logic on these boards, he has to have a large run of completely mistake-free performances to avoid this over-criticism being thrown his way. It's not a realistic expectation for any footballer.


I think the stupid penalty he gave away against Fulham happened before that.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Renegade™ said:


> Yeah but the difference between Yaya and Song is Yaya is comfortable on the ball aswell, something which Song isn't.
> 
> And yeah, Gilberto was a damn good player, one of Arsenal's more unsung heroes back in the day.


Still can't beleive we turned Yaya Toure down twice. Then we had him on trial and couldnt get a work permit so instead of signing him an sending on loan like we do with all the shit like Vela and Wellington we let him go to Olympiakos. Then we turned down the chance again before Monaco.

Hindsights a wonderful thing but another of Wengers genius decisions gone wrong. Add him to the list with Ronaldo, V.Nistelrooy, Drogba.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I can't bare to think of what would've happened had RUUD or CR7 joined Arsenal instead of Utd.

Imagine the possibility of Van Nistelrooy/Henry up front tho. RATINGS. Bit different to what was years of debate as to which was the better IRL.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Renegade™;10585186 said:


> I can't bare to think of what would've happened had RUUD or CR7 joined Arsenal instead of Utd.
> 
> Imagine the possibility of Van Nistelrooy/Henry up front tho. RATINGS. Bit different to what was years of debate as to which was the better IRL.


Henry, there is no debate. 8*D

And Bergkamp/Henry did happen, which is a way better partnership. Maybe the best ever in fact.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Renegade™;10585186 said:


> I can't bare to think of what would've happened had RUUD or CR7 joined Arsenal instead of Utd.
> 
> Imagine the possibility of Van Nistelrooy/Henry up front tho. RATINGS. Bit different to what was years of debate as to which was the better IRL.


Whats even scarier is the fact we Turned down Nistelrooy who went to Heerenven instead and signed Christopher Wreh.

fpalm

And then again Ruud or Jeffers. We signed Jeffers lol.

2001 side could have been

----------Vieira - Parlour

Henry (who drifted out all the time anyway)--------Bergkamp----------Pires

-------------RVN

That would have been epic


----------



## Evo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



steamed hams said:


> I think the stupid penalty he gave away against Fulham happened before that.


Was it? That could be true. I wrote that post at like 4am.

And what's this conspiracy madness? :lmao

Now that I think of it, if we refuse to let Lukaku sleep for 2 weeks and stick gum rappers over his teeth, he might look like R-Truth. That could work.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

But then I'll dislike Lukaku. Don't do that to me.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...akeover-by-wealthy-Qataris-article830051.html



> *Venkys split over Blackburn sale to wealthy Qataris*
> 
> Blackburn’s Indian owners are split over selling the club – with wealthy Qataris interested in buying.
> 
> The Venky’s family have the chance to get out and make a profit a year into their troubled Rovers reign, but sources in Pune claim they cannot agree.
> 
> Balaji Rao, the extrovert brother and ‘football brain’ in the group, is desperate not to sell Rovers despite the problems they have run into. And under their family rules all FOUR members must make joint decisions or a deal cannot happen.
> 
> Representatives of Sheikh Tamim bin Hamed Al-Thani have been teeing up a deal as they look for an English club to buy – and after missing out on Manchester United.
> 
> The new deal appeals because the Arabs thought the Lancashire club could be bought relatively cheaply while handing Venky’s a small profit. The Qataris are currently in India meeting .chairman Anuradha Desai.
> 
> However, the deal is likely to fall through because flamboyant Balaji is hooked on the glamour of owning a .football club.
> 
> News of the Qataris being interested in adding to their portfolio – they already have ties with Paris Saint-Germain, Malaga and Barcelona – has got clubs, deal-fixers and agents in overdrive.


Hope this is true but pinch of salt and all that to say the least.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



> Balaji Rao, the extrovert brother and ‘football brain’ in the group


He must have been the one to offer Kean improved terms. 8*D


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



BkB Hulk said:


> He must have been the one to offer Kean improved terms. 8*D


and the guy they put in charge of transfers..


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

not sure why the Qataris would want to buy a championship side. :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Mikey Damage said:


> not sure why the Qataris would want to buy a championship side. :side:


Theres quite a few championship clubs they'd be better off buying. Clearly confusing Blackburn with a club who actually has fans.

Obvious what they've done though right whos won the premiership they must be good.

Arsenal - cant buy them
Man Utd - cant buy them
Chelsea - can't buy them
Liverpool - oh wait they've never won it hahahahahahahahaha (cant beat an early dig at scousers boom)
Blackburn - i think we're onto a winner here.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Gunner14 said:


> Theres quite a few championship clubs they'd be better off buying. Clearly confusing Blackburn with a club who actually has fans.
> 
> Obvious what they've done though right whos won the premiership they must be good.
> 
> Arsenal - cant buy them
> Man Utd - cant buy them
> Chelsea - can't buy them
> Liverpool - oh wait they've never won it hahahahahahahahaha (*cant beat an early dig at scousers boom*)
> Blackburn - i think we're onto a winner here.


Have a go at Liverpool fans all you like, but leave scousers out of it 'D


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

According to some Blackburn "in-the-knows", the Qataris have moved on because the Venkys fellas have all but told them to fuck off and that Blackburn aren't for sale, which means that they're moving back on to Everton. Hope it's true, but I have a pretty grim feeling that they'll make an official enquiry and Kenwright will STILL fuck it up.

Still, fingers crossed we get bought soon, otherwise we'll be a League One side within the next 5 years.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*










:hmm: Seems legit.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Gunner14 said:


> Theres quite a few championship clubs they'd be better off buying. Clearly confusing Blackburn with a club who actually has fans.
> 
> Obvious what they've done though right whos won the premiership they must be good.
> 
> Arsenal - cant buy them
> Man Utd - cant buy them
> Chelsea - can't buy them
> *Liverpool - oh wait they've never won it hahahahahahahahaha (cant beat an early dig at scousers boom)*
> Blackburn - i think we're onto a winner here.


Yet still a more successful club than Arsenal. boom.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Gunner14 said:


> Theres quite a few championship clubs they'd be better off buying. Clearly confusing Blackburn with a club who actually has fans.
> 
> Obvious what they've done though right whos won the premiership they must be good.
> 
> Arsenal - cant buy them
> Man Utd - cant buy them
> Chelsea - can't buy them
> Liverpool - oh wait they've never won it hahahahahahahahaha (cant beat an early dig at scousers boom)
> Blackburn - i think we're onto a winner here.


Anyone thinking of investing in a Premiership club shouldn't really take us seriously as an investment right now. Like you said, our gates aren't great, mainly due to the form of the team right now and the catchment area we're in is more competitive than anywhere else in the country. Add to that we're in serious danger of going down, there's nothing really going for us.

Everton would be a sound investment, Villa & Newcastle too. Anyone but us, Bolton & Wigan really. The only good thing we have going for us right now is we are a Premiership club but not for long unless we find some form, a quick sale can go through and we can splash some cash in January.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Old Harry is leaving Spurs soon, I've heard. Not surprising.

If it's any coincidence, I spoke to him the other day in our local shop (yeah, I live down the road from him. I'm fly for a white guy) and he seemed like he had a lot on his mind. May have been, upon further reflection, the fact it was days after a major heart operation.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



DeeCee said:


> Yet still a more successful club than Arsenal. boom.


I dont care about any trophy won before 1986 because i wasnt born so it's irrellevant to me. A succesful history is about at useful a TV remote without batteries. might be nice to look at but in the grand scheme of things it adds little. If i cared about how succesful a club was id be a Man Utd fan.



Nige™ said:


> Anyone thinking of investing in a Premiership club shouldn't really take us seriously as an investment right now. Like you said, our gates aren't great, mainly due to the form of the team right now and the catchment area we're in is more competitive than anywhere else in the country. Add to that we're in serious danger of going down, there's nothing really going for us.
> 
> Everton would be a sound investment, Villa & Newcastle too. Anyone but us, Bolton & Wigan really. The only good thing we have going for us right now is we are a Premiership club but not for long unless we find some form, a quick sale can go through and we can splash some cash in January.


I agree. If i was a billionaire id stay clear of the north west completely. Id probably invest in a club in a large city where you could genuinly mop up all the glory seekers in that area a club like Villa with a billionaire investor would be scary. Easy ground to get form anywhere in the country. Massive area. Only small clubs around it.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Silent Alarm said:


> :hmm: Seems legit.


:lmao:lmao



> Carlos Tevez's advisors have told BBC Sport the striker is still in Argentina after again failing to attend training at Manchester City on Monday.
> 
> City say that Tevez, 27, was not granted leave last week and should have stayed with the Premier League leaders throughout the international break.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/15727644.stm






> Manchester United's Michael Owen is set to be out until at least Christmas with the thigh injury he sustained in the 2-0 win against Otelul Galati.
> 
> The England forward, 31, lasted 10 minutes before suffering the problem in the build-up to United's opening goal.
> 
> 
> "Michael has a thigh muscle injury and will be out for six weeks or so," a club spokesman told manutd.com.
> 
> According to the club, Owen will be unavailable until Boxing Day at the earliest when Wigan visit Old Trafford.
> 
> The former Liverpool, Real Madrid and Newcastle player has rarely featured in United's league games this campaign and his current contract expires at the end of the season.
> 
> However, he has featured in the League Cup and scored two goals to help United beat Leeds 3-0 in the third round of the competition.
> 
> Owen signed a two-year deal with the Old Trafford club in 2009 having been available on a free transfer.
> 
> The striker then agreed to a new one-year extension last summer.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/15729590.stm


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Can't see Owen's contract being renewed again at seasons end, and with Rooney/Welbeck/Hernandez/Berbs all in front of him in the pecking order, it's not like he was gonna feature much anyway. Sad that such a lethal player has turned into a crock.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I'd be surprised if Berba returns as well. Owen on a pay as you play deal seems bit more likely than Berbs staying if you ask me.


----------



## haribo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

:lmao.

Funny coz it's true.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

:lmao legendary.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

That is awesome


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Why didn't we sign him again, I'm sure we approached him and west ham kicked off for some reason :sad:

Fulham and Wigan at home are our next two games, I want 6 points but any less than 4 and I'll be worried, well moreso than I am now. We've still got our annual christmas slump to come if recent years are anything to go by :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



haribo said:


>


Even as a pool fan I gotta :lmao at that.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Still many games left this season.

Carroll will prove everyone wrong.

:side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

weekend games can't wait Saturday feels so far away when internationals are on a tuesday. 

So we're usually poor in performance after international breaks 1-0 win v Swansea and 2-1 win vs Sunderland such a nice november for us though ! away game then 3 at home for a month we usually do poor in its been generous to us.

So Norwich away alot of heart from Norwich and like they showed in defeat to Man U and in the draw vs Liverppol and they could take a point but last time Norwich were in the prem we put 8 past them over the 2 games. So more of the same please 2nd away win of the season Arsenal win 1-3


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Norwich should be fresh, we've got a few tired players but at least a few players didn't play both games!

Hopefully November is kind this year.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

im shattered, barry will get a rest. however will we cope


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Norwich should be fresh, we've got a few tired players but at least a few players didn't play both games!
> 
> Hopefully November is kind this year.


01 Tue UEFA Champions League	H Marseille 0 0 
05 Sat Barclays Premier League	H W.B.A. 3 0 
19 Sat Barclays Premier League	A Norwich 12:45 SS2 
23 Wed UEFA Champions League	H Borussia Dortmund 19:45 Player 
26 Sat Barclays Premier League	H Fulham 17:30 ESPN 
29 Tue Carling Cup	H Manchester City 20:00 SS2

cant really complain at that. Only 2 games that matter


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

That looks tasty but this is a month where we could easily lose on Saturday, and go on a bad run and end up losing in the CL. I never trust us this month. Hopefully we can get through it pretty comfortably and hopefully beat Dortmund and pick up maximum points in the league. Not bothered about CC.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15756483.stm

everton fans are idiots, don't they realise that the chairman IS trying to sell just no one wants the club?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

http://blog.emiratesstadium.info/archives/16307

sums everton's current situation pretty well.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

i dont think they're idiots. tired would be the best way to sum it up. they've got a class manager being given nothing year after year and seeing him work wonders, but gets no help from the board.

the sooner they get the qatari's the better.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> i dont think they're idiots. tired would be the best way to sum it up. they've got a class manager being given nothing year after year and seeing him work wonders, but gets no help from the board.
> 
> the sooner they get the qatari's the better.


Hard to give him much more help than they are when they have no money.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Suarez has been charged by the FA in relation to the incident involving Evra.

Racist little cunt.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

If this is true, I hope Suarez gets suspended for a lot of games. Also, some Barcelona players should be charged for their behaviour during the last Clasicos. I'm talking about that cunt Busquets and Villa.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

If BIG MAN gets cleared of his accusations, I feel something is going to start up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



DeeCee said:


> Hard to give him much more help than they are when they have no money.


thats my point


----------



## ßen1

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Suarez needs to be suspended if true.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15757165.stm

Why is this fucking moron still in charge of the biggest game in the world.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Seb said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15757165.stm
> 
> Why is this fucking moron still in charge of the biggest game in the world.


What a giant fucking douche.


See what happens with this suarez thing, no doubt it will be appealed and challenged.

Also chelsea fans racially abusing sturridge fucking morons :gun:


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



> Fifa president Sepp Blatter has said football does not have a problem with racism, and believes any incidents should be settled by a handshake.


Is this guy for real? I mean seriously how the fuck is he still in power?




Joel said:


> If BIG MAN gets cleared of his accusations, I feel something is going to start up.


If Suarez got caught don't see how they could let of BIG MAN. The situations were pretty much the same.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

He's incredibly stupid if true. Innocent until proven guilty though if you're a Liverpool player. :side:

If Terry isn't charged now, then there's definitely something wrong.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

terry is englands lion, how dare you group him with a thug like suarez


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Seems to be a big deal over nothing from Blatters comments. What i heard is a guy saying he doesn't think there is an on pitch problem with racism. In the heat of the moment players say stupid things that they don't really mean at at the end of the game apologise and move on.

I agree with half of what he is saying. - I don't think there are any genuinely racist footballers i think there are very stupid players who don't think before speaking.

I do believe if you make a racist comment whether you mean or not you should get at least a 3 match ban. But i dont think there is a problem of racist footballers in the game. There'd be alot more cases if there was.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Of course there is some genuinely racist footballers.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



WWE_TNA said:


> Of course there is some genuinely racist footballers.


Indeed...










Apparently they call him Luis ''_Swastika_'' Suarez at Klan meetings.

May not actually be true.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Seb said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15757165.stm
> 
> Why is this fucking moron still in charge of the biggest game in the world.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



WWE_TNA said:


> Of course there is some genuinely racist footballers.


name them??

Provide proof?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Seb said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15757165.stm
> 
> Why is this fucking moron still in charge of the biggest game in the world.


what a moron,


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I don't know any personally but i don't think that matters, the point is you stated that out of the thousands and thousands of footballers worldwide through the youth systems, to lower leagues etc etc you don't think they are any genuine bigots?

I'm faily confident there are genuine racists in english football, scottish, irish, russian, south american and it goes on. But that is just my opinion.

Football is like anyother walk of life there is always a racist lurking somewhere whether it's towards blacks, whites, asians, latinos or religions such as islam or judaism.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Gunner14 said:


> name them??
> 
> Provide proof?


Chances are there are some genuinely racist footballers. Course it will be hard to name them (Not to mention it would be career suicide for a footballer to even admit being naturally racist no matter where they play.) 

With the Suarez case apparently he said something that translates to "little black fella" or something like that which apparently is fine to say in South America. Chances are because of that misunderstanding he could be let off. Even though I like him (Naturally as a pool fan) I would prefer something to happen to him simply to send a message to other guys.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Is it still a lifetime ban for a supporter at the ground if he's caught being racist?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



W.4.E said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15756483.stm
> 
> everton fans are idiots, don't they realise that the chairman IS trying to sell just no one wants the club?


We aren't idiots. Those who are against Kenwright amount to about 10% of the entire Everton fans on Merseyside. The ones who want Kenwright out have short memories, they are sheep who can't merit their own opinion and think that we made multi-millions from the sales of Pienaar and Vaughn, when we got pittance for both. Shame, bad business, but the players wanted to leave.

These protests around Goodison are as close as many have them have gotten to the ground in many years. I go home and away, and have not met many travelling fans who want Kenwright out. Some will be over the moon with investment, but they're not simply blaming Kenwright for our current situation.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Suarez is in Europe for what, 4/5 years now? He should know what is acceptable and what is not in European culture. I read that the word he said was ''Negrito'' (may or may not be true), I'm assuming that means black something or other.

If he's not a racist, he's a fucking retard at the least.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I know Paul Gascoigne got charged before when he pretended to play a flute in the Rangers v Celtic game (when he played for rangers).... was funny to say the least when he done it.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



WWE_TNA said:


> I don't know any personally but i don't think that matters, the point is you stated that out of the thousands and thousands of footballers worldwide through the youth systems, to lower leagues etc etc you don't think they are any genuine bigots?
> 
> I'm faily confident there are genuine racists in english football, scottish, irish, russian, south american and it goes on. But that is just my opinion.
> 
> Football is like anyother walk of life there is always a racist lurking somewhere whether it's towards blacks, whites, asians, latinos or religions such as islam or judaism.


Point is like you said they are keeping quiet about it. They don't go on the pitch telling blacks, jews etc... they dont belong on the pitch etc.. which is exactly what Blatter is saying.

There are very little racist problems from player to player. Which is all blatter was saying.




Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Is it still a lifetime ban for a supporter at the ground if he's caught being racist?


Yes and rightfuly so. Only problem is they only blacklist you from getting tickets officially.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Gunner14 said:


> Point is like you said they are keeping quiet about it. They don't go on the pitch telling blacks, jews etc... they dont belong on the pitch etc.. which is exactly what Blatter is saying.
> 
> There are very little racist problems from player to player. Which is all blatter was saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and rightfuly so. Only problem is they only blacklist you from getting tickets officially.


Yeah Blatter wasn't saying Racism *isn't *a problem as in, Racist isn't wrong, rather racism isn't a problem in football because it's more or less a minimal amount of how it used to be.

Should a player not be banned for life if a supporter is, though?


----------



## Jepo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

^ In theory yes, in practice I can't see it ever being brought in.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Jepo said:


> ^ In theory yes, in practice I can't see it ever being brought in.


Me neither mate.

Reeks of hypocrisy.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Yeah Blatter wasn't saying Racism *isn't *a problem as in, Racist isn't wrong, rather racism isn't a problem in football because it's more or less a minimal amount of how it used to be.
> 
> Should a player not be banned for life if a supporter is, though?


He wasn't though. He was clearly saying he doesn't believe the players are intently racist merely saying stupid comments in the heat of the moment. 

And i agree there is no excuse for it and the 2nd half of his comment about the handshake is ridiculous. I also agree the players should get a long ban. Saying a player only says thing they dont mean in the heat of the moment but banning a fan for life for the same thing is ridiculous.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Heat of the moment is not a valid excuse, otherwise you could use that for any type of insult in any high pressure situation.

It's either in your vocabulary, or it's not. Football has attempted to take a firm stance against racist behaviour, in this country at least (can't say the same about Fifa after awarding a World Cup to RUSSIA of all places), and Blatter's comments are moronic, particularly the part about making things up with a handshake at the end. I don't think anyone believes Suarez or JT have some raging oppressed hatred for black people or spend their spare time reading Mein Kampf, but that doesn't excuse their actions whatsoever and if found guilty they should be punished heavily.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I stand corrected as I read selective quotes from Blatter rather than getting to watch the video.

2 annoying things I've seen a lot today from Liverpool fans; 

1) Amazingly, a few people have been arguing Suarez can't be racist because he can't speak English very well. 

&

2) John Terry is now completely guilty because Suarez is. I've stayed away from both stories because I just can't be arsed with all the nonsense that comes with it, but there's so many; "If Suarez is guilty JT should be done as well and I bet he wont" It's like they're not admitting Suarez is racist unless John Terry gets found guilty too.

I'm not lambasting Liverpool fans btw, just quite a few people I've heard and read today. Colleagues, friends and on forums and stuff.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Silent Alarm said:


> Suarez is in Europe for what, 4/5 years now? He should know what is acceptable and what is not in European culture. *I read that the word he said was ''Negrito'' (may or may not be true), I'm assuming that means black something or other.*
> 
> If he's not a racist, he's a fucking retard at the least.





Chain Gang solider said:


> Chances are there are some genuinely racist footballers. Course it will be hard to name them (Not to mention it would be career suicide for a footballer to even admit being naturally racist no matter where they play.)
> 
> *With the Suarez case apparently he said something that translates to "little black fella"* or something like that which apparently is fine to say in South America. Chances are because of that misunderstanding he could be let off. Even though I like him (Naturally as a pool fan) I would prefer something to happen to him simply to send a message to other guys.


I believe there is your answer.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Chances are there are some genuinely racist footballers. Course it will be hard to name them (Not to mention it would be career suicide for a footballer to even admit being naturally racist no matter where they play.)
> 
> With the Suarez case apparently he said something that translates to "little black fella" or something like that which apparently is fine to say in South America. Chances are because of that misunderstanding he could be let off. Even though I like him (Naturally as a pool fan) I would prefer something to happen to him simply to send a message to other guys.


All of this over "little black fella"? That'll be hilarious if true.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Blatter has no shame. Check the picture in this article: http://www.fifa.com/aboutfifa/organisation/president/news/newsid=1544067/index.html


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

:lmao ''Look, I'm smiling with a black person!''


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

He's probably wondering what Le Sulk is doing there.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



BkB Hulk said:


> All of this over "little black fella"? That'll be hilarious if true.


Saying "shut up you little black fella" or "fuck you, little black fella" or whatever is quite a bit racist tbf.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Negrito doesn't really mean little black man in Uruguay, it means pal/friend. Dani Pacheco used the same term on Twitter a while back in reference to his friend. I'm pretty sure the negrito thing isn't 100% true anyway, Suarez only said that the word he used is a word known/used by other United players and that they were shocked at Evra's reaction.

If it was just negrito, any punishment would be very harsh. Punishment would be understandable if he used it along with an insulting word or whatever. Though how could the FA know anything about it when no TV cameras could even catch Suarez saying anything racist? Plus no United players did anything about it on the pitch when it was alleged to have happened, so they can't testify against Suarez surely.

The whole thing is a confusing mess.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Seb said:


> Saying "shut up you little black fella" or "fuck you, little black fella" or whatever is quite a bit racist tbf.


Tone is important, but there's so many worse things you think of when it comes to racism.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

How come you can make jokes about a player (or manager)'s hair colour but you can't make jokes about a player's skin colour? 

Alex McLeish having ginger hair has nothing to do with this comment btw.


----------



## Evo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I don't see the logic in saying "Suarez is guilty, therefore Terry is, too," either. I know even less about Suarez's situation than I do Terry's, but if Terry's the one getting all the press and the back-and-forth, and Suarez simply gets charged, then maybe there's something more definite to the Suarez incident. I'm not really sure.

If one or both of them are guilty, then definitely they should be made an example of through a hefty suspension, though I wouldn't say a lifetime ban. While some can say the "heat of the moment" thing doesn't hold much weight, and that what they said is stupidity, even then I'd say punish them for stupidity. I don't think you'll ever find a large contingent of people outside of those radical groups (such as PETA, unrelated but still) who would find a lifetime ban anything other than too great a punishment. 

Honestly, imagine ending Suarez's playing career in the Premier League (if not farther beyond) because of one silly remark. No one would be too bothered by Terry, who's getting up there anyways, but Suarez is still young and has plenty to do. I can't stand Suarez, but I wouldn't agree with banning him for life.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Situations like this make me wonder how much racism people of other races cop on the field, it has to be going on too.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Terry's such a disgraceful cunt that I'd just ban him for life just for kicks.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



DeeCee said:


> Terry's such a disgraceful cunt that I'd just ban him for life just for kicks.


That's is ridiculously harsh, and I 100% agree.

There are many reasons I don't like John Terry, including his tough man image set against him with the biggest white wooly scarf when he was in the stands for a winter game a few years ago, cheating on his wife with his friends other half to the extreme she got pregnant, being a total cock and now if he's racist then that just adds to it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

terry is not that bad of a lad.

what about giggs. isnt his job to look worse than john


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



redeadening said:


> terry is not that bad of a lad.
> 
> what about giggs. isnt his job to look worse than john


Yeah, but he got to wreck Imogen Thomas for 7 months.

As Blatter would call for, Giggs deserves a firm handshake for his efforts.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

The embarrassing thing that is happening is people (on various sites, radio shows etc) are defending racism on behalf of what club they support, whether it be Chelsea or Liverpool, which defies why the rules were brought in the first place.

I will say Terry's looked pretty convincing though, will be surprised if he isn't charged.

This will hurt Liverpool if Suarez gets 6 match ban or w/e.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

liverpool wishing they still had n'gog obviously


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



redeadening said:


> *terry is not that bad of a lad.*
> 
> what about giggs. isnt his job to look worse than john


He's a dick, redeadening. Don't let your support for Chelsea blind you.

I just remembered we have Liverpool on Sunday :hmm: Suarez's ban should start right now, tbh :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

doesn't matter if suarez is banned. downing will be dropping crosses on carroll's head all day long.


fellaini signs new contract at everton. great news for them. top class player, among the best in the league in midfield.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Apparently Shaqiri is going to Atletico in January for only €8m, probably a steal at that price, would have done well for a lot of premier league teams


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

that price was floating around in the summer, even a little higher than that. i would think he would be at least a 15 mil player. xhaka is good too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Sepp and Fifa are rotten to the core.

Shaqiri is a steal for that price.


----------



## Evo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I will say that in the 11-12 years I've watched John Terry, the "tough guy" thing has thrown me off every now and then. He gets on the pitch and becomes BIG MAN, and then you see the way he dresses. And that wide-mouthed child-like smile he has... obviously despicable and _not_ "BIG MAN."


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Joel said:


> He's a dick, redeadening. Don't let your support for Chelsea blind you.
> 
> I just remembered we have Liverpool on Sunday :hmm: Suarez's ban should start right now, tbh :side:


I dont know, ive never really felt any football player was THAT awful of a human being

I always see everyone in this thread taking shots at Franky and Terry, fat frank this and BIG MAN that.

No denying Terry has done some shite things, but is he really worse than any other example of a football player? Is he worse than rooney? Or giggs? Or ribery? Or Suarez? Or Busquets?


----------



## Evo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

No, not really. But jokes are jokes and on this forum, Lampard and Terry have been FOCAL POINTS (there's another one for you, chaps). When you consider that this is a thread largely populated by United, Arsenal, and Liverpool fans, it's not really a surprise.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

suarez is quickly gaining.

also:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

So they want their legs broken too? 

Cool.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

OH WHEN DE JONG GOES SLIDING IN

OH WHEN DE JONG GOES SLIDING IIIINNNNN


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

speaking of de jong, how many de jongs are there are on the dutch team?

is that name like Cole or Neville in Holland or something?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

luuk, siem are related i think.

the only other is nigel. marcel is canadian.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Joe Hart is a fairly harmless fella but I can't help disliking him for some reason. Prick.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

u just jelly he plays for a country that can beat spain

(no not costa rica)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



redeadening said:


> I dont know, ive never really felt any football player was THAT awful of a human being
> 
> I always see everyone in this thread taking shots at Franky and Terry, fat frank this and BIG MAN that.
> 
> No denying Terry has done some shite things, but is he really worse than any other example of a football player? Is he worse than rooney? Or giggs? Or ribery? Or Suarez? Or Busquets?


Taunting americans in an airport after 9/11 is pretty fucking bad, but that's THE BIG MAN for you.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Rafael is starting for the reserves tonight, first match back since his injury, so hopefully he will be fit for the Benfica next tuesday. Morrison is also making his first start for the reserves.


gibson is also making his first appearance of the season.............


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



WWE_TNA said:


> Taunting americans in an airport after 9/11 is pretty fucking bad, but that's THE BIG MAN for you.


yes, but to be fair gerrard and lampard did it too

look, nobody is arguing that terry isnt a pretty awful human being. but compared to most footballers, i dont see what makes him the worst.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



redeadening said:


> yes, but to be fair gerrard and lampard did it too
> 
> look, nobody is arguing that terry isnt a pretty awful human being. but compared to most footballers, i dont see what makes him the worst.


Gerrard didn't. It was a group of Chelsea players.

Terry's worse than the rest as it's one thing after another, not just the odd despicable act. He doesn't learn and thinks he can get away with it without comeback.

*Cheating on his wife with a team mate and best mate's fiancée.
*Taunting Americans after 9/11
*Racist (alleged)!

The guy is scum of another kind, and in football terms he's criminally overrated.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*










john, what are you doing?










NOTHING WAYNE FUCK OFF










is that my wife










I DONT KNOW










like this john, you gotta get her like this


----------



## Evo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

:lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*






Saw this in this thread ages ago, John Terry is at the end.

Skip to 1.10. Holloway was actually being interviewed about the recent Manchester derby game. :side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I remember trying to link that a couple weeks ago, but couldn't figure out how to link it directly to the John Terry segment at the end.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



united_07 said:


> Apparently Shaqiri is going to Atletico in January for only €8m, probably a steal at that price, would have done well for a lot of premier league teams


:no:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> OH WHEN DE JONG GOES SLIDING IN
> 
> OH WHEN DE JONG GOES SLIDING IIIINNNNN




Sameobi signs a new contract until 2015, wwwyki.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Nige™ said:


> Gerrard didn't. It was a group of Chelsea players.
> 
> Terry's worse than the rest as it's one thing after another, not just the odd despicable act. He doesn't learn and thinks he can get away with it without comeback.
> 
> *Cheating on his wife with a team mate and best mate's fiancée.
> *Taunting Americans after 9/11
> *Racist (alleged)!
> 
> The guy is scum of another kind, and in football terms he's criminally overrated.


oh right, gerrard punched out that DJ.

so he's worse than hitler and heskey combined, then why the hell do they keep playing him?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Anybody heard of Leandro Damiao? His agent says Arsenal and Tottenham have both made good offers for him.

Vertonghen could be sold in January too, according to Frank de Boer.

Gibbs having surgery apparently. Such a shame, he was starting to show his ability, but now he has had another setback. Too unreliable, even if he has a lot of potential. We need another LB, Vertonghen would be a great buy since he can play CB, DMF and LB. Jenkinson out for a couple of weeks too, which means Djourou may play.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Anybody heard of Leandro Damiao? His agent says Arsenal and Tottenham have both made good offers for him.
> 
> Vertonghen could be sold in January too, according to Frank de Boer.
> 
> Gibbs having surgery apparently. Such a shame, he was starting to show his ability, but now he has had another setback. Too unreliable, even if he has a lot of potential. We need another LB, Vertonghen would be a great buy since he can play CB, DMF and LB. Jenkinson out for a couple of weeks too, which means Djourou may play.


Damiao is epic on Football Manager. Thats about as far as knowledge of him goes other than he play for Internacional.

Verthongan improvement on Djourou/Squillaci but not really interested in seeing Him and Vermaelen together. They werent exactly pulling up trees for Ajax so much so that they came 3rd so i hardly think they will be a partnership to deliver us a title. 

Jenkinson injured thank fooookk hope its a long one. 
Gibbs no surprise. Said before start of season was ridiculous to think Kioren Gibbs would be our 1st choice left back. Poor guys need start thinking of a new career. I heard Tesco's are hiring. Maybe we should forward him an application.

Djourou playing. Scary thought. Nico please.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Gibbs is not to be trusted anymore. It's time for Arsene to look for a new number 1 leftback. With Santos acting as backup.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Ravel Morrison just scored a great goal for the reserves, hopefully he gets in the first team squad soon


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Anybody heard of Leandro Damiao? His agent says Arsenal and Tottenham have both made good offers for him.


Only seen him play once, against Scotland, and he looked decent. Though Neymar absolutely ran that game and scored a neat goal and a penalty. Like Gunner said, he's a beast on Football Manager, i've had him as a back-up striker before.

http://www.goal.com/en/news/9/engla...r-city-are-interested-in-napolis-marek-hamsik

Would love to see all 3 of these players in the EPL, particularly Lavezzi. Hamsik is exactly the sort of player Man Utd are missing. Cavani would be a good replacement for Ladyboy at Chelsea. Surely Napoli would sell one of them if the right money came in.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Gunner14 said:


> Damiao is epic on Football Manager. Thats about as far as knowledge of him goes other than he play for Internacional.
> 
> Verthongan improvement on Djourou/Squillaci but not really interested in seeing Him and Vermaelen together. They werent exactly pulling up trees for Ajax so much so that they came 3rd so i hardly think they will be a partnership to deliver us a title.
> 
> Jenkinson injured thank fooookk hope its a long one.
> Gibbs no surprise. Said before start of season was ridiculous to think Kioren Gibbs would be our 1st choice left back. Poor guys need start thinking of a new career. I heard Tesco's are hiring. Maybe we should forward him an application.
> 
> Djourou playing. Scary thought. Nico please.


I may be wrong, but didn't TV5 mainly play at left back for Ajax? Probably one of the main reasons he wasn't rated that highly. I agree though, don't want him playing with Vertonghen, two lefties not a good idea, TV5/Kos bettee anyway. 

Not sure Yennaris is ready yet, I would stick with Djourou, even if he is on shocking form. Although he was solid against Chelsea after the first 20 mins.



Seb said:


> Only seen him play once, against Scotland, and he looked decent. Though Neymar absolutely ran that game and scored a neat goal and a penalty. Like Gunner said, he's a beast on Football Manager, i've had him as a back-up striker before.
> 
> http://www.goal.com/en/news/9/engla...r-city-are-interested-in-napolis-marek-hamsik
> 
> Would love to see all 3 of these players in the EPL, particularly Lavezzi. Hamsik is exactly the sort of player Man Utd are missing. Cavani would be a good replacement for Ladyboy at Chelsea. Surely Napoli would sell one of them if the right money came in.


Cheers Seb. 

Totally agree on the Napoli players. Although I'm pretty sure Hamsik is staying as he has just signed, or is going to sign a new contract there. Lavezzi would be great for any of the top teams in the EPL. Not sure City totally need him though. Cavani will be right up there as the best striker in the world in a few years time. Definitely a complete striker. Can't wait to see him at a top team.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Interesting thing about Damiao (had a look into him) He's never played for Brazil at any level other than full international.

-played at the emirates im assuming against Portugal 
- scored at craven cottage vs Ghana
- and played vs Scotland.

At 17 and 18 two clubs both told him he wasnt good enough. Then went to international and hasnt looked back. Could be a perfect example of how good young players slip through net. By the sounds of it he was lucky to be caught again.

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opi...r-striker-by-Euan-Marshall-article800824.html

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opi...-Damiao-s-outrageous-skill-article799842.html 

Video 2 explains why he is now being looked at rainbow flick over an argies head.



D'Angelo said:


> I may be wrong, but didn't TV5 mainly play at left back for Ajax? Probably one of the main reasons he wasn't rated that highly. I agree though, don't want him playing with Vertonghen, two lefties not a good idea, TV5/Kos bettee anyway.
> 
> Not sure Yennaris is ready yet, I would stick with Djourou, even if he is on shocking form. Although he was solid against Chelsea after the first 20 mins.


2008/09 season they were the 1st choice CB pairing. The reason he wasn't liked is because Ajax had the same problem we have with no defender taking charge so the defence just looked a mess which led to them conceding 42 goals. Fairplay to Wenger though because ill openly admit to not being happy with signing when it happened.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

^ The game against Scotland was at the Emirates.






Number 9 = Damiao, he hits the crossbar quite early on in the video. You can also see him in a good position for Neymar's first goal, ready to put the ball into an empty net had the goalkeeper have got a hand to it.

Oh and City don't need any of those players, especially now AJ is about to nail down a new 4 year contract, but it'd be great to see any of them at any EPL club.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

cavani would be incredible at chelsea. man was born to score


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Oh yeah, I remember the game now. Vaguely remember watching highlights. Probably could have gone to the game at the time but was probably doing some other stuff.

Anybody think Brazil are real contenders for 2014 WC with Germany and Spain? When you look at their players, quite a few are under 25, and they have some class players being brought through who may be ready for 2014. Lucas, Ganso, Neymar etc. may have moved away from South America to bigger and better things too.

Cavani is a world class goalscorer, but he offers a lot of the great things about a traditional striker, but also some of the attributes of the new generation of strikers. Great in almost every aspect. Would love him here in front of RvP but never going to happen.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

They're obviously a huge threat due to the World Cup being in Brazil. Pato and Neymar could be a lethal front two by then. The atmosphere in 2014 is going to be an absolute carnival, as football is religion in Brazil and everyone in the country is a football fanatic. We could be in for an incredible couple of tournaments in 12 and 14.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

We were linked to Cavani while he was still at Palermo. It's not the Chelsea way to buy them before they make a name for themselves though. We like to get them when they are on the decline! Woohoo!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Chelsea will buy him after a major injury and having a shite season. For 70 million.


----------



## Vader

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I have an odd feeling that 2014 will be an amazing tournament - with a lot to do with where it is going to be held. Wonder what first 11's the big teams will have by then? Brazil and Germany have some quality young players who you'd think would be world class (if they aren't already).


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Germany will take 2012 and 2014.

This new blood generation is young, and theyre only gonna get better. Expect 10 years of epicness

As for chelsea, stop mocking us joel. We dont just buy players on the decline. We also buy really fantastic players, waste them, then sell them to Bayern where they become perhaps one of the most fearsome wingers ever.

Get your facts straight son


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



redeadening said:


> Germany will take 2012 and 2014.
> 
> This new blood generation is young, and theyre only gonna get better. Expect 10 years of epicness
> 
> *As for chelsea, stop mocking us joel. We dont just buy players on the decline. We also buy really fantastic players, waste them, then sell them to Bayern where they become perhaps one of the most fearsome wingers ever.
> 
> Get your facts straight son*


Good point. Although it was Madrid who we sold ARJEN to.

I wonder when we will sell Mata? :hmm:


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

the mirror front page tomorrow


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I'm more interested in Trudy's life after The Bill, always wondered what happened to her


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

6? Which players are those? 

Anyway Wouldn't be surprised if Terry does get charged in the end.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

The irony of a Stephen Lawrence article right next to JT. HE DUN IT.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Clever wording from the Sun there. Racism isn't illegal in the UK, so what they are actually reporting is that the police want Terry charged by the FA. Obviously they are trying to suggest that Terry will be in handcuffs by the end of the weekend with that headline.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Racism isn't illegal? Ummmmm

It's the Mirror btw.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Seb said:


> The irony of a Stephen Lawrence article right next to JT. HE DUN IT.


i thought that too :lmao


i think germany will take 2012 and 2014. they may well come up against the parked buses that spain see all the time, but i think germany just have that direct style of play that could see them get around a parked bus a few times in a match (although Spain do too), their counter attacking is world class too. even though spain have plenty of options, i don't think they will ditch the passing game, bring on llorente and navas and go all direct, even if they have the option.

their first xi is gaining on spain every year, and by 2014 gotze, muller, hummels, badstuber, neuer, boateng, khedira, ozil, schurrle, kroos, grosskreuts, and reus will all have 4 years more experience, and there will be great competition for places, and perhaps a few more prodigies like leitner will arrive on the scene. add on top of that the experience that podolski, schweini, lahm will bring and they have a winning formula.

i think it will be very close, and currently spain have EASILY the greatest squad ever assembled in football (the third xi they could put out would still whip most teams) and are currently the best NT in the world, but i just have a feeling germany will be ready.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

the world cup isn't 4 years away, it's just over 2 1/2 years away, and in 2014 spain will still have busquets, pedro, silva, casillas, fabregas, iniesta, pique as well as players coming through e.g. alba, de gea, martinez, mata, cuenca, thiago and inevitably a few other players that come through e.g. sergi roberto, fontas and deulofeu from la masia alone. that being said, it's got to be either spain or germany for 2012, but who knows for 2014.

i want to hate germany, but they're such an incredible team to watch atm. ozil and muller just murder teams for them. gotze is one of the most exciting young players in the world. hummels is a BOSS. schweinstiger went from an average winger to the best passer of a football who isn't spanish. neuer is outstanding. gomez is clinical. klose just never goes away.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

On 2014 there is only 1 contender and thats Brazil. No-one is winning a World Cup in Brazil other than Brazil it just wont happen. Already lumped on Brazil to win that tournament.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

keep thinking of 2014 from a 2010 perspective....

i guess 2016 is more of an accurate place to gauge how germany will develop by then.

forgot about GOMEZ too.

i agree on muller seb. can't remember if he was playing for germany or munich the other day but he KILLED the opposition. he was at the heart of all of the moves, i can't wait to see what he becomes in the future. only just turned 22 too.

not sure if someone mentioned this before, but did anybody hear about bendtner and agger on NT duty? :lmao

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3940320/Premier-League-starsbr-in-hotel-guest-bust-up.html


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Seb said:


> i want to hate germany, but they're such an incredible team to watch atm. ozil and muller just murder teams for them. gotze is one of the most exciting young players in the world. hummels is a BOSS. schweinstiger went from an average winger to the best passer of a football who isn't spanish. neuer is outstanding. gomez is clinical. klose just never goes away.


Disappointed at lack of LAHM.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Muller was Germany's best player easily at the World Cup, I didn't see Germany play Holland the other day but was reading the live text and it looked like everything goes through him. I stand by what I said the other day - he's the most underrated player in the world, right alongside Sneijder and Silva as the best attacking midfielders in the world.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Too much love for the Germans from us Brits.8*D It's just not natural, as warranted as it may be in this case.


----------



## EGame

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

It's hard not to give the Germans credit these days, their talent is fucking immense.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

yeah nige, but depressingly there's not much positive stuff to look at from us.

i watched the u21s the other night, and it's plain to see we have an abundance of talent in terms of individual quality, but pearce just had kelly launching long balls into nowhere. so far behind the philosophy of germany and spain, we're getting... somewhere with grass roots level in producing quality, but still not the mentality, and it definitely isn't there at u21 level, in terms of management.

on best AMFs, granted cesc didn't have a great 10/11, but once he is back to his best i would have him over sneijder. i know stats don't make a player but his end product is fantastic, from something like 36 apps last year he got 9 goals and 17 assists.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> yeah nige, but depressingly there's not much positive stuff to look at from us.


It doesn't matter about us, it's just in our nature to praise the Germans. They've always been good at football but they're also sunbed reserving, queue jumping, ignorant bastards. Then there's the world wars if that's not enough. Only Hitler's more of a prick than JT.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Seb said:


> Racism isn't illegal? Ummmmm
> 
> It's the Mirror btw.


If it was illegal the BNP and parties like that wouldn't be able to take part in elections.

Mirror is arguably worse, that's the paper Piers Morgan used to edit and I remember reading some terribly inaccurate Villa match report in their once. :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Anybody heard of Leandro Damiao? His agent says Arsenal and Tottenham have both made good offers for him.
> 
> Vertonghen could be sold in January too, according to Frank de Boer.
> 
> Gibbs having surgery apparently. Such a shame, he was starting to show his ability, but now he has had another setback. Too unreliable, even if he has a lot of potential. We need another LB, Vertonghen would be a great buy since he can play CB, DMF and LB. Jenkinson out for a couple of weeks too, which means Djourou may play.


Spurs could have had Leandro much cheaper in August (8 mil or so I think), but didn't want to cough up the cash. Now he's been in great form since, and got the attention of everyone. Apparently there's some big bidders in Ukraine for him.

Speaking of players from Brazil, we need to go out and get Lucas Moura in January. Other teams will probably wait for the end of the season, so it would be best to try to beatt he likes of United, FORZA MILAN and the like to the punch. Guy looks insanely good.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

shakhtar have apparently bid 40 mil for leandro, so yeah


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



steamed hams said:


> If it was illegal the BNP and parties like that wouldn't be able to take part in elections.


They're anti-immigration, not anti-black people.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2010/feb/14/bnp-votes-scrap-whites-only-policy

I'm not sure what makes you think Racism is legal in this country, but it isn't. You can't go around racially insulting people and not expect to be punished.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Seb said:


> They're anti-immigration, not anti-black people.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2010/feb/14/bnp-votes-scrap-whites-only-policy
> 
> I'm not sure what makes you think Racism is legal in this country, but it isn't. You can't go around racially insulting people and not expect to be punished.


BNP is a racist party, they want to deport certain ethnic groups out of the country. 

Also, the BNP ‘reject the poisonous, politically correct, anti-indigenous fiction that assimilated ethnic minorities should be considered English, Welsh, Scottish or Irish’. That is racist.

The thing that makes me sure racism isn’t illegal in this country is well…that’s the law. Free speech and all that. A lack of free speech and free press in Nazi Germany and Stalin’s Russia had disastrous consequences. It works because even with the likes of the BNP, National Front and all those groups floating around, thankfully they don’t gather enough voters/support to actually gain any kind of influential power. And that speaks volumes about society, because even though the BNP etc are allowed to speak, the majority of people don’t buy it.

The article you linked to refers to discrimination and equality laws. That is my mistake I should have been more specific in terms of what I was talking about. It is illegal to refuse to give someone a job because of their race (and this anti-discrimination legislation is something the BNP want to get rid of). Also illegal to refuse to give someone a job because of their age or gender. However, walk into Clintons and you’ll find a bunch of birthday cards with ageist jokes in them. Head over to the gift section and you’ll find joke books with a bunch of sexist jokes in them. Make of them what you will, but such things are not illegal. If you walk up to someone in the street and say, ‘Hi, I’m racist’ you are not breaking the law. That’s the kind of thing I was referring to, i.e. what Suarez and Terry are alleged to have said are not illegal based on the law in this country. Obviously different groups, forums, organisations etc have their own policies and rules on racism. If Suarez is found guilty by the FA of calling Evra what he supposedly did, he will not go to prison or get a criminal conviction for it.

Football thread getting political :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I'm aware they're racist, I was just pointing out their beliefs/policies have little relevance to Terry/Suarez. If what Terry allegedly said wasn't illegal, he wouldn't be being investigated by the police in the first place. There's a difference between making jokes about someone's age on a card and making jokes about someone's skin colour. A pretty big difference. There's also a difference between making it against the law to insult someone because he's black, and being Nazi Germany. A very big difference. It's also not illegal to go up to someone in the street and say "Hi, i'm a murderer" either. It is however not legal to say what Terry/Suarez might have said. Inciting hatred, public disorder, racial abuse, call it whatever.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

messi is such a cool guy. thanks dude!!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



> Reds win race for whizzkid
> England Under-16 international joins Premier League outfit
> 
> Liverpool have secured the signing of MK Don's highly-rated teenager Seyi Ojo.
> 
> The 14-year-old, who was also believed to have attracted the interest of Chelsea, has been snapped up by the Reds' academy.
> 
> Ojo earned two England caps at Under-16 level during their recent Victory Shield campaign, and his deal has been given the seal of approval by Dons chairman Peter Winkelman.
> 
> "This is the opportunity of a lifetime for Seyi and his parents which has proved far too difficult to turn down," he told the club's official website.
> 
> "There has been a lot of interest and speculation regarding Seyi which he coped with admirably.
> 
> "We are extremely proud to have Seyi in our record books as our first schoolboy to receive an international cap.
> 
> "Everyone at the club would like to wish Seyi the best luck in his future and we all look forward to the day he runs out at Anfield."
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12875_7313640,00.html


dat academy.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

we'll get him soon enough


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



steamed hams said:


> BNP is a racist party, they want to deport certain ethnic groups out of the country.
> 
> Also, the BNP ‘reject the poisonous, politically correct, anti-indigenous fiction that assimilated ethnic minorities should be considered English, Welsh, Scottish or Irish’. That is racist.
> 
> The thing that makes me sure racism isn’t illegal in this country is well…that’s the law. Free speech and all that. A lack of free speech and free press in Nazi Germany and Stalin’s Russia had disastrous consequences. It works because even with the likes of the BNP, National Front and all those groups floating around, thankfully they don’t gather enough voters/support to actually gain any kind of influential power. And that speaks volumes about society, because even though the BNP etc are allowed to speak, the majority of people don’t buy it.
> 
> The article you linked to refers to discrimination and equality laws. That is my mistake I should have been more specific in terms of what I was talking about. It is illegal to refuse to give someone a job because of their race (and this anti-discrimination legislation is something the BNP want to get rid of). Also illegal to refuse to give someone a job because of their age or gender. However, walk into Clintons and you’ll find a bunch of birthday cards with ageist jokes in them. Head over to the gift section and you’ll find joke books with a bunch of sexist jokes in them. Make of them what you will, but such things are not illegal. If you walk up to someone in the street and say, ‘Hi, I’m racist’ you are not breaking the law. That’s the kind of thing I was referring to, i.e. what Suarez and Terry are alleged to have said are not illegal based on the law in this country. Obviously different groups, forums, organisations etc have their own policies and rules on racism. If Suarez is found guilty by the FA of calling Evra what he supposedly did, he will not go to prison or get a criminal conviction for it.
> 
> Football thread getting political :side:


Think you should check the BNP policies. There not against black people they are against immigration and against people coming to britain and not following British law. The ONLY current British citizens they want to deport are the criminials so we dont have to pay for them.

They want to change how you get into britain to more of the Austraillian way where you apply for a Visa and if your not useful you get told to fuck off.

But you are right being rasict isn't illegial i could walk up to a black person and call them whatever i wanted and all id get off the police is a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Gunner14 said:


> Think you should check the BNP policies. There not against black people they are against immigration and against people coming to britain and not following British law. The ONLY current British citizens they want to deport are the criminials so we dont have to pay for them.
> 
> *They want to change how you get into britain to more of the Austraillian way where you apply for a Visa and if your not useful you get told to fuck off.
> *
> But you are right being rasict isn't illegial i could walk up to a black person and call them whatever i wanted and all id get off the police is a slap on the wrist.


ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

that went with the howard government. boats are showing up here daily and most are being allowed into the country.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

messi has a flip phone.

that's so fucking boss.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

erm dont think messi wants to take pictures of fans with mascherano on his own phone, im guessing its the fans phone


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

perfectly understandable mistake mikey, you mustn't be used to the concept as it's not like anyone wants their photo taken with an american football player 8*D


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Magsimus said:


> Sameobi signs a new contract until 2015, wwwyki.


New breed of Mackem Slayer? Meet the new breed of Magpie Slayer (Original rit?)










Big Ryan Noble scored a hat trick in the 3-0 reserve thrashing. Small victory, but I'll take it 8*D

Now all he needs to do is keep himself fit :hmm:


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Fuck, news just coming out is that cleverley is out till christmas


----------



## Razor King

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Re: Euro 2012 and World Cup 2014

As stated previously, it's between Germany and Spain for Euro 2012. I think Germany will clinch it. There is no way they are losing to Spain three times in a row in such a major tournament. Having said that, it's hard to argue against Spain though.

For the World Cup in 2014, there is no way a European country is going to win it in Brazil. It's either Argentina or Brazil. It is perfectly set for Brazil to win the World Cup but I think 2014 could be Lionel Messi's breakout tournament for his country.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Question to Arsenal fans, do you think we should get Henry on loan for the rest of the season ? Arshavin and Chamakh might leave in january and Park has been disappointing so far...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



> Richard Conway
> Manchester City announce record losses for 2010/11 that total £194.5m. #MCFC


''Sheikh, get me the Sheikh!''


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

tbh the loss look bad at first, but that years losses doesnt include champions league revenue or the stadium naming rights unfortunatly


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

why unfortunately

lot of money towards upgrades in the manchester area.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



ABKiss said:


> Question to Arsenal fans, do you think we should get Henry on loan for the rest of the season ? Arshavin and Chamakh might leave in january and *Park has been disappointing so far...*


Park's played like 2 minutes. And scored a quality goal.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Park was never a signing for the first team. I'm not really sure why Arsenal signed him at all.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



ABKiss said:


> Question to Arsenal fans, do you think we should get Henry on loan for the rest of the season ? Arshavin and Chamakh might leave in january and Park has been disappointing so far...


What Joel said about Park.

But I wouldn't mind Henry in an Arsenal shirt again, even though he is passed it.


Edit:

@Bulk For Carling Cup, FA Cup, and times when van Persie needs to be rested. Chamakh clearly isn't enough of a back up and expect Arsene to go 4-4-2 with Chamakh and Park up front, when van Persie is rested.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



> Manchester City have announced the biggest loss in English football history, £194.5m for the most recent financial year. The loss on that huge scale, bankrolled by the club's oil-rich owner, Sheikh Mansour bin Zayed al-Nahyan during the third year since he bought City in 2008, eclipses the previous biggest loss ever made, £141m by Chelsea in 2005, the second year of their ownership by the oil oligarch Roman Abramovich.
> 
> City's loss was made principally by buying players to make Roberto Mancini's squad strong enough to top the Premier League, and paying wages beyond the club's own turnover. During the 2010-11 financial year City signed Jérôme Boateng for £10.5m, Edin Dzeko for £27m, David Silva for £26m, Yaya Touré for £24m, Aleksandar Kolarov for £19m, Mario Balotelli for £24m and James Milner for £26m, an extraordinary series of player purchases totalling £156.5m.
> 
> Mansour made it clear when he took over that he would spend the fortunes necessary to make City successful, and since June 2010 he has personally poured a further £291m into the club. *Added to the £500m Mansour invested up to May 31 2010, he has now spent an unprecedented £800m on the football club, to bankroll the expenditure on transfer fees and wages the club would otherwise not have been able to afford.* All the money has gone in as equity, in new shares, making it permanent, not as loans. The net loss City made on their operations, £160.5m, was increased by £34.4m writing off the value of several players signed previously, including the Brazilian striker, Jô.
> 
> A loss on such record-breaking scale raises immediate concerns about whether City have any chance of complying with Uefa's "financial fair play" rules, which will apply to clubs in European competitions from the 2014-15 season. Uefa will analyse top clubs' accounts for the three years before that, starting with the current 2011-12 financial year, and the rules allow clubs to lose just €45m (£38.5m) in total over those three years. Uefa's rationale is that such subsidised overspending is relentlessly inflating players' wages throughout European football, which has driven clubs insolvent.
> 
> City acknowledged the looming enforcement of financial fair play when releasing their figures, restating that despite this record loss close, they will attempt to comply. Graham Wallace, the club's chief operating office, said the 2010-11 financial year, in which those signings of top players added to the mountainous wage bill already accumulated, will be City's worst.
> 
> "Our losses, which we predicted as part of our accelerated investment strategy, will not be repeated on this scale in the future," Wallace promised. "These financial results represent the bottoming out of financial losses at Manchester City before the club is able to move towards a more sustainable position in all aspects of its operations in the years ahead.
> 
> "As we undertake the club's commercial transformation, we are cognisant of the incoming Uefa financial fair play regulations and consequently we continue to maintain positive and ongoing dialogue with all appropriate football authorities."
> 
> The club's chairman, Khaldoon al-Mubarak, a senior adviser to Mansour's al-Nahyan ruling family and the Abu Dhabi government, also implicitly acknowledged City's need not to depend on such huge subsidy from Mansour in coming years:
> 
> "Now that we are witnessing progress, both on and off the pitch, it is more important than ever to work towards achieving our ambition to establish Manchester City as a more successful, sustainable and internationally competitive football club, which remains rooted in the heart of the community it serves," al-Mubarak said.
> 
> City are confident that with income having risen 22.5% to £153m during 2010-11, the boost of Champions League football, increased TV and commercial earnings from being successful, the £350m 10-year shirt sponsorship and stadium naming rights deal with Etihad airline and the shedding of players no longer part of Mancini's plans, will draw income and spending closer together. They hope to show Uefa a "trend" towards breaking even by 2014-15 even if the losses have not been sufficiently staunched.
> 
> While seeing the need to comply with the rules, privately City are bullish too. Their 6-1 derby victory over United last month highlighted a sudden startling contrast between the Manchester club which has been pumped up by £800m owner investment, and United which, as their latest financial figures revealed this week, has now had £578m drained out by the Glazer family's 2005 debt-laden takeover.
> 
> While some clubs, most prominently Arsenal, complain that City's owner-spending is hyper-inflating wages and distorting football, City point out that they have broken no rules – so far at least – and in fact should be credited for investing fortunes in England, and in economically blighted east Manchester, at a time of economic meltdown here and in Europe.


Imagine having £800 million just to use on a football club? Wish I was a Sheikh.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



> All the money has gone in as equity, in new shares, making it permanent, not as loans. The net loss City made on their operations, £160.5m, was increased by £34.4m writing off the value of several players signed previously, including the Brazilian striker, Jô.


JO


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Joel said:


> Park's played like 2 minutes. And scored a quality goal.


He played 60 minutes against Marseille in the Champions League.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



BkB Hulk said:


> Spurs could have had Leandro much cheaper in August (8 mil or so I think), but didn't want to cough up the cash. Now he's been in great form since, and got the attention of everyone. Apparently there's some big bidders in Ukraine for him.
> 
> Speaking of players from Brazil, we need to go out and get Lucas Moura in January. Other teams will probably wait for the end of the season, so it would be best to try to beatt he likes of United, FORZA MILAN and the like to the punch. Guy looks insanely good.


He looks a major talent, but he is going to cost big money. GANSO scored again, amazing goal. 



BkB Hulk said:


> dat academy.


If it's the same fee Chelsea were willing to pay it's a lot of money for a 14 year old, even though we did something similar with Pennant. 



ABKiss said:


> Question to Arsenal fans, do you think we should get Henry on loan for the rest of the season ? Arshavin and Chamakh might leave in january and Park has been disappointing so far...


I'd take him back, but maybe I'm speaking with my heart here.



Joel said:


> Park's played like 2 minutes. And scored a quality goal.


He was good in the CC, but was disappointing against Marseille. However he was barely fit, and he should get better and better for us. An OK player who will come off the bench and work hard for the team and to play in the FA and CC cups though. Not exactly an RvP deputy though.


Love how JO randomly appeared in the midst of this City loss.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

god our wage bill is appalling.

hopefully bridge (90k), santa cruz (75k), adebayor (150k) and tevez (200k) will be gone, plus kolo (120k) will be leaving. 

4.6 mil + 3.9 mil + 7.8 mil + 10.4 mil + 6.24 mil = 32.94 mil slashed off our wage bill yearly from 5 players. ridiculous.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I don't like the fact that City spend a stupid amount of money on players and will probably spend their way to the league as much as anybody else, but they aren't all bad. A few of the things they do have negative impacts on surrounding areas (FCUM got a bad deal with the huge new training facilities) but I read a very heartwarming story of them saving a 100+ year old boxing club and doing it all up for them again, which may well have saved quite a few careers there. They do stuff like that quite a bit, and it's something everyone can admire.

EDIT: From training pics, colour coded strips and all that, it looks like Per and Verm will start at CB with Kos at RB. Reasonably happy with that, although I am surprised AW is breaking up the Verm/Kos partnership for the time being. Hopefully TV5 can make up for Per's regular sloppy play.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Plus Balotelli not only fights bullying, but he also makes the youth players earn their money by keeping their awareness up.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Plus he keeps the emergency services on their toes, too, what with the fireworks, speeding charges... he's helping keep the city safe.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



united_07 said:


> Fuck, news just coming out is that cleverley is out till christmas


Yep, just read the news now. Such a shame as he's had a great start to the season and has linked well with Anderson. Both have a good partnership in midfield and read off each other so well. Looks like Fletcher will fill in for now and partner Anderson. Fletcher hasn't been himself for a while now but he did look good in the Sunderland game. Hopefully United can improve in midfield, which is where they're lacking in creativity until the Cleverley/Anderson combination reunite.

Also read that Ferguson has stated Berbatov is going to stay and he has no reason to get rid of Berbatov and wants to give him another year. I like Berbatov but he really needs to step it up this season if he still wants a place in the squad. He might get a chance on Saturday with Welbeck ruled out.

Smalling isn't going to be available Saturday but should be fit for next Tuesday against Benfica. I'd like to see Smalling play at centre back next Tuesday with Rafael coming in at right back. Rafael deserves to keep a permanent place in that right back spot as he's really impressed but when he starts to string together a lot of very good peformances, he gets injured and is sidelined for a while. Last season was his worst. Didn't he pick up like 3 different injuries over a couple of months? It'll be good to see him return.

I can see us lining up like this tomorrow against Swansea:

De Gea
Jones Ferdinand Vidic Evra
Nani Fletcher Anderson Young
Rooney
Hernandez

*Subs:* Anders, Fabio, Evans, Valencia, Park, Berbatov & Macheda/Diouf​
Swansea are doing a great job so far in the Premier League but United need to continue their positive streak of wins since that City loss and it'll be nice not only to get the 3 points but a cleansheet also.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

SSN saying that Nile Ranger has been sent out on loan (don't know to who) and they show footage of Sameobi.

RACISM RUNNING WILD THROUGH FOOTBALL :no:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

^ :no:

It's Barnsley btw.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

LOAN RANGER. daaaaaaayum. i went there.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> LOAN RANGER. daaaaaaayum. i went there.


Good lord. :sad:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*










just seen ss ran the headline. inevitable. thought they would be above that


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Nile looks different, has he changed his hair? 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

As if they can't tell that he's an Ameobi, how ignorant.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

The City loss figures are completely pointless without Stadium name rights and Champions League TV revenues. I would guess you can knock at least 50 million off that figure from that alone. City can continue spending what they want, and because of the Financial Fair Play rules coming in, it will be their own money they're spending from revenue (i.e. Mansour gifting money to the club), rather than them spending a ton of money and having the owner write it off as loans against the club and trying to claim all the money back, like what happened to Portsmouth.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Indeed. They've spent in bulk so the spending side will dramatically decrease. The wage bill will decrease when they get the squad down to 25.

Sponsorship
Champions League Revenue
League placement income
Extra TV revenue from actually getting games on sky sports now.

All will bring the income figures up.

Less player signings will take the expenditure down dramatically.

Will it be enough to break even?? doubt it but im sure sheiky will sponsor the toilet rolls or something to make sure they are even.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> god our wage bill is appalling.
> 
> hopefully bridge (90k), santa cruz (75k), adebayor (150k) and tevez (200k) will be gone, plus kolo (120k) will be leaving.
> 
> 4.6 mil + 3.9 mil + 7.8 mil + 10.4 mil + 6.24 mil = 32.94 mil slashed off our wage bill yearly from 5 players. ridiculous.


Fucking hell thats bad. How the hell did Bridge & Cruz especially get such high deals :lmao.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

bridge on 90k a week is almost as bad as when west ham put lucas neill on 70k a week with i think a 900k agent free :lmao


----------



## Evo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I was playing FIFA tonight against Arsenal, and heard Martin Tyler say "FRIMPONG." It was fun.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

https://twitter.com/#!/Frimpong26AFC/status/136881672682618881


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Evo said:


> I was playing FIFA tonight against Arsenal, and heard Martin Tyler say "FRIMPONG." It was fun.


I bet you were actually playing as Arsenal 8*D

I was playing Fifa earlier and Clive kept calling Gervinho a different name/player altogether.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Fucking hell thats bad. How the hell did Bridge & Cruz especially get such high deals :lmao.


it was when the only thing we could use to get players (dont forget bridge was at chelsea) was huge wages. they dont actually run out till 2013, but i assume they might be sold. if not, fuck.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

the bozza laugh is world renowned.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Seb said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/Frimpong26AFC/status/136881672682618881


:lmao

He's the second funniest guy in the prem behind Balotelli.


----------



## Evo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



steamed hams said:


> I bet you were actually playing as Arsenal 8*D


That'd be a lot of pain to put myself through. 8*D


> I was playing Fifa earlier and Clive kept calling Gervinho a different name/player altogether.


If you mean Yao Kouassi, that's his actual last name. His full name is Gervais Yao Kouassi. Gervinho is a nickname he picked up at ASEC Abidjian, where he started his career. There's your fun fact for the day.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Foreshadowed said:


> Yep, just read the news now. Such a shame as he's had a great start to the season and has linked well with Anderson. Both have a good partnership in midfield and read off each other so well. Looks like Fletcher will fill in for now and partner Anderson. Fletcher hasn't been himself for a while now but he did look good in the Sunderland game. Hopefully United can improve in midfield, which is where they're lacking in creativity until the Cleverley/Anderson combination reunite.
> 
> Also read that Ferguson has stated Berbatov is going to stay and he has no reason to get rid of Berbatov and wants to give him another year. I like Berbatov but he really needs to step it up this season if he still wants a place in the squad. He might get a chance on Saturday with Welbeck ruled out.
> 
> Smalling isn't going to be available Saturday but should be fit for next Tuesday against Benfica. I'd like to see Smalling play at centre back next Tuesday with Rafael coming in at right back. Rafael deserves to keep a permanent place in that right back spot as he's really impressed but when he starts to string together a lot of very good peformances, he gets injured and is sidelined for a while. Last season was his worst. Didn't he pick up like 3 different injuries over a couple of months? It'll be good to see him return.
> 
> I can see us lining up like this tomorrow against Swansea:
> 
> De Gea
> Jones Ferdinand Vidic Evra
> Nani Fletcher Anderson Young
> Rooney
> Hernandez
> 
> *Subs:* Anders, Fabio, Evans, Valencia, Park, Berbatov & Macheda/Diouf​
> Swansea are doing a great job so far in the Premier League but United need to continue their positive streak of wins since that City loss and it'll be nice not only to get the 3 points but a cleansheet also.


I've a bad feeling about this game, we never find it easy away to promoted sides. 

Losing Cleverley is a huge blow, Anderson has played like dogshit next to Fletcher and always has, in fact he really hasn't been the same since Cleverley got injured by that cunt Kevin Davies. 

United need to show some creativity going forward tomorrow because it's been seriously lacking the last few games. Fletcher has been really below par since that virus and Anderson is out of sorts. 

If the struggles continue then I think Ferguson has to think about promoting Ravel Morrison, who is simply a different class to the reserves at the moment, best prospect I've seen come through United's ranks in a long time, even if he is a complete ****ing headcase. I can only assume Ferguson is reluctant to put him in the spotlight so early, he has enough off field issues as it is even with him being virtually an unknown to the media.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Carrick/Anderson is the best midfield pairing we have in Clev's absence, such a shame he's not gonna be match fit to partner Anderson, as Fletcher/Ando is a dogshit combo most of the time and Fletcher's been fairly gash this season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Seb said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/Frimpong26AFC/status/136881672682618881


DAT ARSENAL THUGGERY


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Renegade™;10608954 said:


> Carrick/Anderson is the best midfield pairing we have in Clev's absence, such a shame he's not gonna be match fit to partner Anderson, as Fletcher/Ando is a dogshit combo most of the time and Fletcher's been fairly gash this season.


It really is a shame to see the likes of Carrick and Fletcher not playing to the best of their abilities for a long while now. Fletcher was decent at the start of last season but since the virus, he's done nothing. The game against Sunderland was his only great performance that I can think of from the top of my head. Same with Carrick, he had some very abysmal performances last season and making the same mistake twice by passing back to the opposing teams player for them to score was just aggravating to watch. Plus, his passing hasn't been as accurate like it once was.

However, I agree that Carrick/Anderson is a better midfield pairing over Fletcher/Anderson but unfortunately, Carrick isn't ready to return just yet. Still, I'd prefer Cleverley/Anderson. It's best for Ferguson to either promote someone from the reserves like Jet mentioned or to buy someone in the January transfer window. It's good to get 3 points but the way United have played for the past 2 months has been poor; giving the ball away in stupid areas, no clinical finishing in the final third, no creativity when we're on the ball and on attack and very sloppy passing. It needs to change. I thought we would have stepped it up in the Sunderland game but we didn't. The only thing we've improved on so far is defence as the back four have looked solid and that's mostly down to Vidic and Jones.

I still think we'll get the victory today against Swansea but it'll be tough. This could be a replica of the Blackpool game where United struggled in the first half but then dominated the second half where Blackpool couldn't keep up with our pace and attack. Swansea though are a different team to Blackpool, both play neat football but are slightly different, especially with their fast wingers in Sinclair and Dyer. Evra, if he does start needs to be in top form against Dyer, who has impressed this season.

I'm also hoping Rooney gets a goal as he needs to start getting back on the scoresheet, Nani and Young need to put in solid performances today, especially Nani whose been gash recently and our midfield need to stop giving the ball away in silly areas, especially the simple pass, which we've been guilty of for a couple of months now. Retain possession well and be much more clinical in our finishing and we should get a few goals against Swansea.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

lets go norwich :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Evo said:


> That'd be a lot of pain to put myself through. 8*D
> 
> If you mean Yao Kouassi, that's his actual last name. His full name is Gervais Yao Kouassi. Gervinho is a nickname he picked up at ASEC Abidjian, where he started his career. There's your fun fact for the day.


Thats a fun fact Evo. Just one question, can you answer, WITHOUT looking online, why they nicknamed him Gervinho?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

my guess is cos he plays like a brazilian


----------



## Goku

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Unable to watch the game. Hoping for VAN PERSIE GOODNESS.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Walcott nearly scores but what a fantastic goal line clearance.

Morison has been sloppy thus far for Norwich.

He's been sloppy but he scores the goal for Norwich! Poor defending from Mertesacker.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

PER


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

BIG PER

WORLD CLASS


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

FUCK YOU MERTESACKER.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

:lmao PER


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

MOST SOLID DEFENCE IN THE LEAGUE

DAT MERTESACKER


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

They'll still win. There's only so many times you can clear off the line.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Looking forward to hearing Wenger's reasoning for a foul on Mertesacker at full time. Bloody cry baby!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Van Persie with the inevitable Arsenal goal. A good team goal by Arsenal.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Arsenal finally equalise RVP THE MAN! 1-1


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Comfortable. Gervinho flicking it in would have been epic.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

RVP > arsenal


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

RVP > Chelsea


----------



## Rush

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Magsimus said:


> Comfortable. Gervinho flicking it in would have been epic.


nah, him being a complete spaz is more entertaining. fuck he's hopeless.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Arsenal's opponents score against them, as *PER* usual


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Walcott has been pretty great. Mertesacker has been pretty hilarious.


----------



## EGame

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Mertesacker is terrible.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Just seen Norwich's goal. Why didn't Mertesacker just nod it back to Szczesny? The ball bounced up to head height, all he had to do was tip it back.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

i'd say cos he's absolute garbage


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Gervinho :lmao.


----------



## EGame

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

:lmao Gervinho are you serious


----------



## EGame

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Torres would have scored that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

should have 3 goals. joke composure


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



EGame said:


> Torres would have scored that.


In how many attempts?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Silent Alarm said:


> Just seen Norwich's goal. Why didn't Mertesacker just nod it back to Szczesny? The ball bounced up to head height, all he had to do was tip it back.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

This guy...


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

To think. So many quality German defenders out there and Arsenal signed Per.

Edit. 

Im not watching the match so I take it Gervinho missed a sitter :lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Best striker in the world.


----------



## Rush

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

arsene needs to give rvp anything he wants to keep him in an arsenal shirt. wristy, blumpkin, anything.

yeah but so many quality strikers and we signed carroll :hmm:


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

One course to smash Ronaldos 40 goal record IMO.


As long as he doesn't get injured.... which is a big if.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

yes, that ^

edit - meant for rush


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

will look good in sky blue


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Robin ''PutDaTeamOnMyBack'' Van Persie.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Rush said:


> arsene needs to give rvp anything he wants to keep him in an arsenal shirt. wristy, blumpkin, anything.


hey captain obvious


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Van Persie is amazing.

#NUFC team to play #MCFC: Krul, Simpson, S.Taylor, Coloccini (c), R.Taylor; Gutierrez, Guthrie, Cabaye, Sammy Ameobi; Ben Arfa; Ba.

#nufc subs bench: Elliot, Perch, Santon, Smith, Gosling, Lovenkrands, Shola Ameobi

HBA and Sameobi :shocked:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

happy with your team mags?


----------



## EGame

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

YOSSI


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

BENANOON


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I actually forgot Arsenal had Benayoun.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



King Kenny said:


> happy with your team mags?


:agree:

He's gone to attack them, which is the only way of getting a result imo.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

gervinho= new robinho. what a miss


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Magsimus said:


> :agree:
> 
> He's gone to attack them, which is the only way of getting a result imo.


Just make sure you do get a result. I'll allow you to stay 3rd for another week :side:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

newcastle, your time is over, man city is going to destroy you.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Clear penalty. This will be a hollow victory for Arsenal if they still get up.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



reymisteriofan said:


> newcastle, your time is over, man city is going to destroy you.


Really putting your neck on the line with that outrageous prediction.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



BkB Hulk said:


> Clear penalty. This will be a hollow victory for Arsenal if they still get up.


This.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

no garrybarry. we'll struggle now


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I just read that Carrick is actually fit so maybe Carrick will partner Anderson today.

Arsenal win thanks to Van Persie showing some magic once again.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Swansea's passing game will have Carrick mystified.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



reymisteriofan said:


> gervinho= new robinho. what a miss


Dont you dare insult the forehead again.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Silent Alarm said:


> Really putting your neck on the line with that outrageous prediction.


but if man city destroyed man u why not newcastle, ok fine not destroy but still man city is going to win. 




CyberWaste said:


> Dont you dare insult the forehead again.


but he missed an open goal, robinho does that too. so gervinho= new robinho


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



reymisteriofan said:


> but if man city destroyed man u why not newcastle, ok fine not destroy but still man city is going to win


Lets hope its a goal fest anyway.


----------



## EGame

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

It's going to be an epic day if Newcastle can win this.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Sammy gonna rape some bitches.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Sunderland: Westwood, O'Shea, Bardsley, Turner, Brown, Richardson, Elmohamady, Cattermole (C), Colback, Bendtner, Sessegnon.

Subs: Gardner, Vaughan, Dong-won, Meyler, Egan, Ryan Noble, Carson.


Only went and left my ticket in my flat in Newc :sad: last time I missed a home game we won 4-0 though :side:

Might be nice to see Ryan Noble get some game time too after scoring a hat trick in the reserve derby


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Robin's shoulders and back must be sore from doing all that carrying.


----------



## Rush

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



CyberWaste said:


> hey captain obvious


----------



## Goku

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Ended up watching the game. Really fun match to watch and Van Persie is Van Persie.

Also, TV5 and Kos need to take the center. Per looked alive in the 2nd half but meh..


----------



## EGame

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

City are just too much for Newcastle.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Come on prem games i need some more goals goals goalsssss, 6 to be exact.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

You gotta be Krul to be kind


----------



## Green Light

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

AHH BA FFS should've put that one away son


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Great celebration yet again by Mario.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Newcastle are Balo-jelli


----------



## Green Light

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

ffs


----------



## ßen1

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

2-0 now. relentless once they get 1.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

here comes the pain


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

we deserve nothing less, absolutely dominated


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Demba Ba should have scored that chance. Could have changed the game.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

told ya, man city will destroy newcastle


----------



## Green Light

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Pardew needs to have some words at half time or this could end up getting embarrasing


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Le Invincibles 2.0?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



CyberWaste said:


> Le Invincibles 2.0?


United will beat them at the wastelands.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Sub off Taylor and Newcastle will give up less goals


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Dominated for pretty much 40 minutes, then almost conceded in injury team :side: thank fuck for Clattermole clearing that off the line.

I can see Fulham breaking against us in the second half and sneaking a goal. We need to either stop crossing as much or get more people in the box. Hitting the crossbar about 3 times wasn't fun either.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Balotelli just has so much swag.


----------



## Goku

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



CyberWaste said:


> Le Invincibles 2.0?


3.0 and can't see it.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> 3.0 and can't see it.


Where did you get 3.0 from?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1888–89_Preston_North_End_F.C._season


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1888–89_Preston_North_End_F.C._season


wow, who really cares about a season from the 1800s, especially since the season was only 22 games long, or considers them when talking about arsenal being the invincibles? Not 99% of people.


City are on course to be Le Invincibles 2.0, not 3.0.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

yeah, it happened so long ago, obviously doesnt count


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Football was a lot different back then, I wouldn't be surprised if a few of those wins were walkovers by teams that couldn't make the game or hadn't got enough players on the day etc. No one talks about seasons from the 1800s down the pub for christ sake. Yes it happened, but majority of people dont know about it/dont care about it, since its from the 1800s, and it was only a 22 game season 


There wasn't much talk about it I remember back when arsenal went unbeaten thats for sure.

City on course to be Le Invincibles 2.0. End of.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

waste is right though, no-one really counts a 22 league season from 100+ years ago full of sunday league quality/amateur teams.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Stoke falling apart vs QPR.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Fucking hell Stoke.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Seb said:


> waste is right though, no-one really counts a 22 league season from 100+ years ago full of sunday league quality/amateur teams.


North End fans maybe


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

S'land/Fulham seems like a borefest, twats.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



WWE_TNA said:


> S'land/Fulham seems like a borefest, twats.


It's end to end, could've easily been 2 or 3 goals if it weren't for the post/ clearances off the line.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Shepard said:


> It's end to end, could've easily been 2 or 3 goals if it weren't for the post/ clearances off the line.


Typical if it ends 0-0, the games that always ruin my bets are like that but end 0-0


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

What a goal that would have been from Ben Arfa, ran through like 3 or 4 defenders. Hit the post then.


----------



## Goku

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



CyberWaste said:


> wow, who really cares about a season from the 1800s, especially since the season was only 22 games long, or considers them when talking about arsenal being the invincibles? Not 99% of people.


Arguing your point into the ground.. well..


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Arguing your point into the ground.. well..


lol im actually not kid.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

fuck. i was not getting up early today.

glad to see Arsenal came through. RVP. :agree:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



> Man Utd: De Gea; Jones, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra; Nani, Carrick, Park, Giggs; Rooney, Hernandez


Looks decent, 3 points is vital.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

oh blackburn.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

i actually think lescott is retarded


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Well done Daniel Gosling, clinical finish.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

0-0, ugh. The game itself was entertaining, Sess was so close to a goal in the dying seconds too if it werent for that meddling Schwarzer :frustrate


Wigan next week has to give us 3 points, anything else is shambolic.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Shepard said:


> 0-0, ugh. The game itself was entertaining, Sess was so close to a goal in the dying seconds too if it werent for that meddling Schwarzer :frustrate
> 
> 
> Wigan next week has to give us 3 points, anything else is shambolic.


Schwarzer's just too good a 'keeper


----------



## Destiny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Fuck, I wish I had the name Gosling.

Pressure on ManU now.


----------



## Goku

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Newcastle fared better and United, huh?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Sloppy from Swansea, typical Hernandez goal.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I've just read John Terry and Luis Suarez will both wear Anti-Racism t-shirts when Liverpool and Chelsea play tomorrow. That's like getting a suspected murderer to wear a t-shirt saying "I'm against murder" in the hope it will stop other wannabe murderers from murdering. Tomorrow, two players under investigation for racism in football will be the faces of footballs anti-racism campaign. Ridiculous!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Swansea and United with 89 and 90% pass comp. nice


----------



## EGame

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I've just read John Terry and Luis Suarez will both wear Anti-Racism t-shirts when Liverpool and Chelsea play tomorrow. That's like getting a suspected murderer to wear a t-shirt saying "I'm against murder" in the hope it will stop other wannabe murderers from murdering. Tomorrow, two players under investigation for racism in football will be the faces of footballs anti-racism campaign. Ridiculous!


The thought of those two idiots wearing ant-racism shirt is just cringeworthy.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

PER. This guy. Not even his pace, just his inability to stand up under pressure today. Can't do that again. Song had poor game 1st half, marginally improved second half, Arteta solid. Everyone else was solid imo, Koscielny looked good at RB, Verm monster, front 3 were great. Really should have scored 5 or 6, Gervinho got in good places but couldn't find the end product. Happy with the 3 points, showed good character. Can enjoy the rest of the games now.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Everyone aside from Rooney in this United front 5 has been absolutely shocking.


----------



## Dub

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

CHICHARITO


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Swansea is a difficult place to go, so a good performance to get 3 points. Another very good performance from Phil Jones, and unlucky not to get a goal at the end when he hit the post.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I've just read John Terry and Luis Suarez will both wear Anti-Racism t-shirts when Liverpool and Chelsea play tomorrow. That's like getting a suspected murderer to wear a t-shirt saying "I'm against murder" in the hope it will stop other wannabe murderers from murdering. Tomorrow, two players under investigation for racism in football will be the faces of footballs anti-racism campaign. Ridiculous!


It's just their PR machines going into overdrive. Looking forward to Liverpool/Chelsea tomorrow. It would so fucking sweet if Torres got a hat-trick.



Irish Jet said:


> Everyone aside from Rooney in this United front 5 has been absolutely shocking.


Rooney was pathetic today. He played for himself. Numerous shots from ridiculous distances, refusing to play in Nani (who was also poor....) when he was in good postions on a couple of occasions. He wasn't interested at all today for some reason.

Carrick was brilliant, man of the match.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Damn, BULK saying that Holt looking for a pen was clear and it was a "hollow win"










We easily deserved the win, should have been by more too.


We should be 3 points clear on the same games tomorrow unless Chelsea bottle it.


----------



## Goku

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

P sure Bulk was joking


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> We should be 3 points clear on the same games tomorrow unless Chelsea bottle it.


Meh we always seem to pull up our socks against teams that are stronger than us. Been that way for the last few years.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Meh we always seem to pull up our socks against teams that are stronger than us. Been that way for the last few years.


Same here at Sunderland, we always love turning up for the top 4 and then being shite against the likes of Fulham.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> Damn, BULK saying that Holt looking for a pen was clear and it was a "hollow win"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We easily deserved the win, should have been by more too.
> 
> 
> We should be 3 points clear on the same games tomorrow unless Chelsea bottle it.


took him serious? :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> P sure Bulk was joking





King Kenny said:


> took him serious? :lmao


sarcasm detector evidently running low today. perhaps made more sense at time...



Chain Gang solider said:


> Meh we always seem to pull up our socks against teams that are stronger than us. Been that way for the last few years.


true, but chelsea should be looking for a reaction, and i'm sure they will create chances. whether they will convert with torres in the side is a different question.



also, HARRY'S GOING DOWN GOING DOWN, HARRY'S GOING DOWN NANANANANANANA. away fans were class as usual.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Paul Robinson puttin his head on the line!


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Literally :lmao. That cut was nasty as hell 

Also :lmao at Blackburn's second goal.










Problem Wigan fans?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Problem Wigan fans?


I'm sure they're both raging.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Problem Wigan fans?


I'm sure they were both pretty pissed.

EDIT: Damn, beaten to it.


----------



## Evo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Three things evident from the Arsenal game today:

1. Proof why there's currently no better man for the job than Arsene Wenger (well, unless that man is Carlo Ancelotti, possibly). He's taken this mess of a team north of where they started, and they're no longer a complete bumbling excuse.

2. Mertesackerofl.

3. What we already knew - RVP is *essential* to this team. The effects on this team will be huge if he leaves.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Magsimus said:


> I'm sure they're both raging.





Jepo said:


> I'm sure they were both pretty pissed.
> 
> EDIT: Damn, beaten to it.


Beautiful 

Gotta agree with Evo about RVP too. He is essentially what Suarez is to us. If we lost Suarez & They lost RVP I'd say Spurs would get 4th quite easily.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



D'Angelo said:


> also, HARRY'S GOING DOWN GOING DOWN, HARRY'S GOING DOWN NANANANANANANA. away fans were class as usual.


Thats the sort of pathetic chants that make hate going to games. But each to their own. Guess im just not a sad fuck like 90% of our fans. Im sure you like the one calling his mother a whore aswell. 

Hate carrow road but scored a free ticket so went down. We did alright. Nothing spectacular but 3 points is 3 points so will do. 

Song the 'best defensive midfielder in the world ever * 1000' was shit as usual.

fingers crossed RVP gets wrapped in cotton wool. Id actually be content if we dont play him in the CL. Just play him in the Prem games and keep him fit to fire us as high up the table as possible.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Gunner the realist. 8*D

did you do any chants


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Don't have a good feeling about tonight. Chelski are going to want to put their bad form behind them, and we've been pretty bad of late. Not really sure what team we'll see tonight, but I wouldn't mind seeing Maxi or Bellamy on the right, and Kuyt up front with Suarez.



D'Angelo said:


> Damn, BULK saying that Holt looking for a pen was clear and it was a "hollow win"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We easily deserved the win, should have been by more too.
> 
> 
> We should be 3 points clear on the same games tomorrow unless Chelsea bottle it.


Was waiting for someone to take that post seriously. It appears to have taken five hours, but you still delivered. 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I think last season we played a 3-5-2. That obviously won't work today. 






HYPE

Reina, Kelly, Skrtel, Agger, Enrique, Lucas, Adam, Hendo, Bellamy, Maxi, Suarez. 

Subs: Doni, Johnson, Carragher, Downing, Carroll, Kuyt, Spearing.

maxi did really well against chelsea last season.

i have a feeling kenny will play downing, carragher and johnson instead of kelly, skrtel and maxi. carroll will probaly play too. 

ahhhh im hyped up.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

HERNANDEZ. Great to get the win, but we deserved it over all. Carrick was fantastic today, easily MOTM. It's no coincedence we don't concede as much when he plays. Jones too was very good. Rooney however seems to be going through one of his trademark form dips.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



King Kenny said:


> I think last season we played a 3-5-2. That obviously won't work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HYPE
> 
> Reina, Kelly, Skrtel, Agger, Enrique, Lucas, Adam, Hendo, Bellamy, Maxi, Suarez.
> 
> Subs: Doni, Johnson, Carragher, Downing, Carroll, Kuyt, Spearing.
> 
> maxi did really well against chelsea last season.
> 
> i have a feeling kenny will play downing, carragher and johnson instead of kelly, skrtel and maxi. carroll will probaly play too.
> 
> ahhhh im hyped up.


No way Kenny leaves out Downing. He just publicly backed him. Downing has acknowledged his poor form, so hopefully something is done. GJ will get the nod over Kelly too, unfortunately (I actually had a dream of Kelly scoring the winner last night with a header too ). The only hope is that the Skrtel/Agger partnership remains, because that's looked solid. Carra had a really good game last time round against Chelsea, but surely you have to stick with what's working right now.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Yeah I really hope he doesn't just walk Carragher back in the team. Skrtel-Agger's looked good.

I just hope he doesn't play 4-4-2. 4-5-1 will be better.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Prediction for tomorrow, Chelsea 3-1 Liverpool. Torres with one, Sturridge with the other two. Suarez, the racist bastard (allegedly...), will score for Liverpool.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

shitty quality but SHELVEY AGAIN






i think that's 5 in 5 now, or 5 in 7.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Yeah he is shit


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

you're jelly of the great jonjo


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



> Oasis will be releasing a special version of their smash hit "Don't Look Back in
> Anger" this Summer. The CD will have Robin Van Persie on the front
> cover and will be available exclusively in the Arsenal club shop.


sportinglife.com


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

hello

that was in reference to kenny's sig btw

fairly happy with our performance against newcastle. kompany played his worst game for the club, lescott was solid until that laughable mistake at the end, milner, micah and clichy were absolute beasts. milner controlled everything, micah and clichy just created so much for themselves down the flanks.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



King Kenny said:


> HYPE
> 
> Reina, Kelly, Skrtel, Agger, Enrique, Lucas, Adam, Hendo, Bellamy, Maxi, Suarez.
> 
> Subs: Doni, Johnson, Carragher, Downing, Carroll, Kuyt, Spearing.


Replace Maxi with Kuyt and I'd be happy.

We'll get done in the midfield if we don't have someone in front of Lucas/Adam.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> hello
> 
> that was in reference to kenny's sig btw
> 
> fairly happy with our performance against newcastle. kompany played his worst game for the club, lescott was solid until that laughable mistake at the end, milner, micah and clichy were absolute beasts. milner controlled everything, micah and clichy just created so much for themselves down the flanks.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*






Good gravy.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

you would be hoping so bad that didnt miss


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Silent Alarm said:


> Rooney was pathetic today. He played for himself. Numerous shots from ridiculous distances, refusing to play in Nani (who was also poor....) when he was in good postions on a couple of occasions. He wasn't interested at all today for some reason.
> 
> Carrick was brilliant, man of the match.


I didn't think so, he made some very nice passes, two which Hernandez really should have done more with. 

Some of his shots were ridiculous, but nothing else was coming off anyways so I can understand his desperation. I think Berbatov suited that game moreso than Hernandez, I know he scored but he broke down a lot of our attacks.

I also think it's time Valencia gets a run in the side, he done more in 5 minutes than Nani and Park did in 90.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

further on the city losses:



> - The bottom line loss was just under £195m for the year.
> 
> - Nearly £35m of that was extraordinary expenses, basically writing off values of some players before the new rules come into being. So lets call it £160m starting point for next seasons figures.
> 
> - Not all expenses are counted toward FFP. Spending on youth academy, infrastructure is not counted, neither are contracts and amortisation of players bought before June 2010. The figures relating to this aren't easily accessible so I'll just leave it as a point to consider rather than giving it a cash amount.
> 
> - THe figures do not include the Etihad sponsorship, which will increase our income by £30m plus a year.
> 
> - The figures do not include Champions League, so you can add another £35m plus to revenue.
> 
> - Staff costs are £173m, but this includes wages of the likes of Adebayor, Tevez, Santa Cruz, Bridge, Onuoha, Bellend, Wright-Phillips, Vieira, Jo, Robinho, all of whom have been or will be offloaded. I don't think £30m is unreasonable (the estimate is £50m in the link above and I don't think that is out of the question). So to date our revenue will go up £65m plus, and out expenses will drop £30m plus. So our £160m loss is now looking more like a £65m loss, without it affecting the current squad.
> 
> - Increased prize and TV money is likely given our likely higher finish in the league and current exposure levels. I'd give us an extra £5m easy, and good cup runs can certainly make that figure higher.
> 
> -You can make a £15m loss a year under the rules (for the first three years), so I think we are looking pretty good for compliance with the rules. Especially if we get beyond the group stages in the champions league, sign new commercial contracts (which we will given our increased profile) or go on good domestic cup runs.
> 
> - One other point is player amortisation, basically writing off the cost of buying a player over the term of his contract. Player amortisation accounts for £84m of our loss. As players are sold, sign new contracts or reach the end of their old contracts that amortisation figure is going to reduce drastically. Of course as new players are signed the amortisation figures will increase (Aguero and Nasri will account for around £13m a year). But we just don't need to make the signings we have done in the past.


based on this we should be fine.

http://www.bluemoon-mcfc.co.uk/Blog/index.php/2011/11/19/go-figure/

dem blogz


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Where was the part about Mata to Arsenal?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



King Kenny said:


> Gunner the realist. 8*D
> 
> did you do any chants


Ye i join in with all the aimed at Arsenal ones. Arrrssseeeenalllll arseeennnalll arrsseeenalll, by far the greatest team world has ever seen etc...

but i dont join in with calling other people or any chant that directs support towards Arsene Wenger. So for the majority i just stay silent (rather be silent than a hypocryte) and enjoy the game wondering why the guy next to me has spent over 80 quid on a ticket and travel and has yet to look at the pitch.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Late in but glad we got the 3 points against Swansea yesterday and it was well deserved. Swansea are good at keeping the ball but United dominated in the first half possession wise. Second half, Swansea came back into it and created more chances but there was no end product. They kept the ball well at times but our game plan was to add pressure on them and to win the ball back as soon as they made a mistake, which we did several times. Good stuff from United and our strategy worked well as it got us the only goal of the match courtesy of Giggs and Chicharito.

I've been saying for ages now that Valencia deserves to start a game over Nani, who once again had a bad game. He was selfish once again, making wrong decisions, didn't really beat his man and was poor defensively for us. He did the same stupid mistakes again, which he did against Galati and Sunderland and that was as soon as we won the ball in our half after a threatening attack from the opposition, Nani, instead of passing it to an unmarked team mate, would take on the opposing team himself and lose it in our half again and therefore, the team continued their attack. Stupid from him and it needs addressing as he's done it 3 games in a row now.

Nani has been gash for the last few games now after a brilliant start to the season and I think it's time for Valencia to get a start both against Benfica and Newcastle. Drop Nani to the bench for a couple of games.

Rooney I thought was okay. He held the ball well, dribbled past a few Swansea defenders and did some neat passes that almost set up some goals for Chicharito. He made the wrong decision at times where he could have passed it to an open Nani instead of taking on a difficult shot for himself but still, I thought he did okay. The guy needs a goal though... hasn't scored a Premier League goal since the Chelsea match.

The positives were the cleansheet and De Gea once again showed how comfortable he is now in the United team. He did some fantastic distribution especially the one for Hernandez in the second half. He also did a couple of vital saves when we needed him but other than that he didn't have much to do. We would have conceded however, if Sinclair didn't miss that open chance. Other than that and a couple of chances in the second half, Swansea weren't much of a threat.

Valencia was brilliant when he came on, Fletcher was good as was Fabio. The back four were solid but Jones takes the credit for the best defender on the pitch. Played at right back again and did a superb job and was unlucky to not get a goal. He's fantastic going forward and charging past players and you can tell the guy wants to finally score in the Premier League but still, that hasn't happened yet. I can see him scoring this season though if he keeps this form up. Once again though, he was great.

However, Man of the Match goes to Carrick. Giggs was decent, Park did well and was running all around the pitch as usual but Carrick was Man of the Match. He worked his socks off, his passing was top notch. One of his best games for us in a long while.

Onto Benfica next.


----------



## EGame

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Just read that AVB said Torres is worth 50 mil and he would still pay that much for him.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Rumours that Torres doesn't start, Drogba does.

also apparently team is 

Reina; Johnson, Carragher, Agger, Enrique; Lucas, Adam, Kuyt, Henderson, Downing; Suarez


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

He can give us another 50 mil if he likes. That'll give us a few more shots at getting our transfers right.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*










DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



BkB Hulk said:


> He can give us another 50 mil if he likes. That'll give us a few more shots at getting our transfers right.


Brilliant :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Tbf, a reporter asked AVB if Torres was worth the £50m and if he would spend that much for him again. Being his manager, he couldn't say no. That'd be very retarded. He could probably got away with saying that no player is worth £50m except Messi and Ronaldo.

Malouda starts 

Alex and Terry got a cleansheet at Blackburn, so instead of keeping them together, AVB decides to replace Alex with Luiz. C'mon man.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



BkB Hulk said:


> He can give us another 50 mil if he likes. That'll give us a few more shots at getting our transfers right.


a few more?

carroll and downing means you need to ask for more :hmm:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Downing, Henderson and Carroll on the bench, £75 million :lmao. Kenny putting faith in them signings.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



> Alex and Terry got a cleansheet at Blackburn, so instead of keeping them together, AVB decides to replace Alex with Luiz. C'mon man.


Alex is also just flat out better than Luiz, and not a total spastic either.


----------



## Rush

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Silent Alarm said:


> Downing, Henderson and Carroll on the bench, £75 million :lmao. Kenny putting faith in them signings.


tbh henderson should be on the bench more. didn't expect him to light it up straight away. the other 2 were just terrible buys. was never keen on the carroll signing and considering the talent out there, 35 mil for him is just awful.


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Liverpool's selection is very dissapointing to say the least. Can't see anything other than a big Chelsea win.


----------



## Joel

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Suarez to rape our CBs and win it for L'pool.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Scott_90 said:


> Liverpool's selection is very dissapointing to say the least. Can't see anything other than a big Chelsea win.


I have a feeling you'd be saying this whatever the team is.


----------



## united_07

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

where's COATES??


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Rush said:


> tbh henderson should be on the bench more. didn't expect him to light it up straight away. the other 2 were just terrible buys. was never keen on the carroll signing and considering the talent out there, 35 mil for him is just awful.


KUN


----------



## EGame

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

The one time I actually want Torres to play he doesn't. 

Ah well.


----------



## Rush

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Kiz said:


> KUN


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I remember Liverpool being linked with Kun for years. Obviously all BS tho


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Was was Linked to Kun? Then again who the hell haven't we been linked with.


----------



## Evo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



EGame said:


> The one time I actually want Torres to play he doesn't.


Well tbf Drogba does have a better scoring record against Liverpool.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

torres has more goals in 2011 for liverpool (4 in 6 games) than for chelsea (3 in 22)


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



King Kenny said:


> Rumours that Torres doesn't start, Drogba does.
> 
> also apparently team is
> 
> Reina; Johnson, Carragher, Agger, Enrique; Lucas, Adam, Kuyt, Henderson, Downing; Suarez


This is the team put on LFC.tv 

The Reds team in full is: Reina, Enrique, Johnson, Skrtel, Agger, Lucas, Adam, Kuyt, Maxi, Bellamy, Suarez. 

Subs: Doni, Downing, Carroll, Carragher, Henderson, Kelly, Spearing. 

Pleased



Kiz said:


> torres has more goals in 2011 for liverpool (4 in 6 games) than for chelsea (3 in 22)


Thanks for the £50m Chelsea


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

There are players in the Barca academy better than Carroll, Henderson and Downing, take a few on loan from us, the experience would do them good.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Terry and Suarez were pictured together ahead of todays game...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

what is the cost of the players on the bench? 75 million? smart purchases kenny.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

:lmao

Neville's description of how Luiz plays was funny.


----------



## EGame

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

DIDIER!

Edit: no goal luuuul


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Phew got of lucky there


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

LOL at the Chelsea fans that can clearly see the ballboy has the ball, yet still celebrating.


----------



## EGame

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Terry gonna Terry


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

MAXIIIIIIIII


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

nice defending chelsea.

dalglish spot on tactics today. credit where it's due.


----------



## Rush

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

MAXI, MAXI RODRIGUEZ RUNS DOWN THE WING FOR ME.

so how much are we getting for Maxi off Chelsea in the summer window, 8? 10 mil?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

terrible from Chelsea for the goal, clinical from Liverpool though there


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Honestly can see chelsea missing out on the CL spots. Man City, Arsenal, United and probably spurs should get it. Liverpool will be up there too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

http://hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/

wait for it


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

aim for 3rd now.










drogba not mobile enough for mata to find passes. slow midfield with no direction. suicidal defending.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*


----------



## ßen1

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Luiz is so fucking dumb. Every time I watch him I wonder how he doesn't get sent off.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Luiz is absolute trash, so many better defenders Chelsea could have gone for with that amount of money.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

David Luiz would be better as a midfielder, he really cant read the game when he defends.


----------



## EGame

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



CyberWaste said:


>


Awesome.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Ref is shit. Although he finally gave us more towards the end. MAXI 

hope we don't screw it up


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

I don't understand why Luiz has started over Alex, who is 10x the better defender and has shown he has a good partnership and understanding playing along side Terry. No surprise though that Chelsea have conceded, Mikel made a bad error and Liverpool won the ball and the set up to the goal was nice.

Liverpool have gone in with the right tactics and have done really well and have looked more threatening than Chelsea, who haven't really created that much. AVB needs to alter his tactics going into the second half as if Liverpool continue playing like this and doing what they're doing, they may get another goal and the 3 points. Chelsea need to step it up and make some changes.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Did Suarez just say "you Sideshow Bob looking mofo" at Luiz?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Lol maxi plays one game and scores.

Side is looking so much better with Bellamy, Maxi and without Carra.

Need an early goal 2nd half.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

No shit second half display plz.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Downing with dem crosses. :side:

Bellamy will get another assist. Suarez to run around Luiz soon and Luiz goes spastic and gets sent off.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



BkB Hulk said:


> No shit second half display plz.


Having Suarez, Luiz & Bellamy on the pitch means there's never going to be a dull moment!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



CyberWaste said:


>


''Don't worry, John. We'll get away with it.''



CyberWaste said:


> Did Suarez just say "you Sideshow Bob looking mofo" at Luiz?


You're definitely on Boards.ie



''Luiz looks like he's being controlled from the crowd by a ten-year-old with a Playstation controller.''

- Gary Neville, 2011.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Silent Alarm said:


> ''Luiz looks like he's being controlled from the crowd by a ten-year-old with a Playstation controller.''
> 
> - Gary Neville, 2011.


:lmao

The very quote I was talking about. Brilliant way to describe Luiz and how he plays.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



BkB Hulk said:


> No shit second half display plz.


That plz.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*












CyberWaste said:


> Having Suarez, Luiz & Bellamy on the pitch means there's never going to be a dull moment!


Fat Frank was MAD w/Bellamy.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

:lmao BULK great pic

lets go good 2nd half plz


----------



## God™

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Chelsea gameplan:










Mikel passes to Malouda, passes to Luiz, back to Mikel...

Holds it! Holds it! HOLDS IT!

Liverpool score.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Silent Alarm said:


> You're definitely on Boards.ie
> 
> 
> 
> ''Luiz looks like he's being controlled from the crowd by a ten-year-old with a Playstation controller.''
> 
> - Gary Neville, 2011.


Yup.


To be fair, Neville isn't the worst commentator IMO. Its just the fake banter between him and Tyler is cringe worthy at times.

Torres the goal machine not brought on but Sturridge is.


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

FOCAL POINTS


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Wheres Riise when you need him.


----------



## Seb

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

You made another funny Bulk, that Cech picture is fantastic.


----------



## Goku

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Hey Sturridge.



BkB Hulk said:


>


lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Bloody Focal Points


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

What a fantastic save by Reina.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Please, please, please let Torres score the winner.

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

DAT HENDERSON!

Get Carroll and Torres on next and we'll have a real game of football.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

What a goal from Glen Johnson.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

GLEN JOHNSONLOL


----------



## CGS

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

DAT TERRY DEFENDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Johnson who would have thunk it


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

For black people everywhere...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Chelsea defense is laughable. They're so shit at the back.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

LOLchelsea.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*

Johnson just cut that back 4 up like he was dicing a carrot


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Johnson.

THE BLACK MESSI


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Suarez just hugged Johnson, he can't be a racist.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

2-1, fapfapfap. beautiful finish by Johnson. good win and something we really needed.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Glen 'Messi' Johnson


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

chelsea sucks, they are a laughing stock right now


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Come on Spurs beat villa tomorrow and then win your game in hand vs everton.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

fpalm Chelsea.

Still 3rd!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Thought we'd fucked it with another poor second half. Glen FUCKIN' Johnson.

Adam was fantastic today too. MOTM.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

We played shite second half.

But we take the points!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Glen McLeod Cooper Johnson


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

i hope john terry dies of rectal cancer

someone get us a defender who can defend and a replace jon obi in whatever position he plays


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

i APPROVE of the thread name change

GLEN FUCKIN' JOHNSON


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> chelsea sucks, they are a laughing stock right now


EGame called us that a few weeks ago, I said we weren't there yet.

Yeah, we kinda are now.

Cech, Bosingwa, Terry, Mikel, Lampard, Malouda, Drogba and Torres need to go. I know this may be unpopular to many Chelsea fans, but these guys are hindering us.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Chelsea were pretty unlucky but shocking defending throughout. Torres came on and didn't look intrested and poor AVB has he been sacked yet.


Age has caught up on a few of them joel, malouda and drogba don't look the same, terry and mikel are just awful anyway and like i said torres looks like he can't be bothered.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

i also approve of ...

glen HELLO johnson


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Thread Title (Y)predicted us to draw but very happy we actually got 3 points.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



God™ said:


> Chelsea gameplan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikel passes to Malouda, passes to Luiz, back to Mikel...
> 
> Holds it! Holds it! HOLDS IT!
> 
> Liverpool score.


This is so spectacular.



redeadening said:


> i hope john terry dies of rectal cancer
> 
> someone get us a defender who can defend and a replace jon obi in whatever position he plays


JOHN OBI MICARRICK


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Unless something goes horribly wrong Spurs will walk into the Cl and if RVP stays fit so will arsenal.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Joel said:


> EGame called us that a few weeks ago, I said we weren't there yet.
> 
> Yeah, we kinda are now.
> 
> Cech, Bosingwa, Terry, Mikel, Lampard, Malouda, Drogba and Torres need to go. I know this may be unpopular to many Chelsea fans, but these guys are hindering us.


I am fine with this. Except for cech.

kinda hard to be a goalkeeper when you HAVE NO FUCKING DEFENCE

plus, we have a replacement training as we speak, and that guy will definitely be great in the future

as torres, we paid for him, we keep him. He links up well with mata and honestly he shouldve started today instead of drogba, who just looked out of place.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

cech is done. him adding to his head with a new piece of gear each year shows he has zero confidence


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Agreed. only little girls would wear protective head gear after sustaining concussions.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

who said that?

i said he's lost confidence due to his injury. i didnt comment on his bravery


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

oh that. nevermind then.

anywho, i still find cech to be fine. he's not as good as he used to be but he's hardly holding the team back. he will be replaced but for now he is doing ok. and in a couple of years, will be replaced by an extremely capable man who is currently out on loan and doing very well.

on the other hand, our defence is like a warzone and needs to be sorted out NOW otherwise its gonna haunt us for years. think about this scary thought, luiz was supposed to TERRY's replacement! its like replacing aids with a gunshot to the head!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Question is why did Alex not play.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I don't see the big problem with Cech, still a very good keeper.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Charlie Adam was absolutely IMMENSE today. By far our man of the match. Great performance.

DAT GOAL by Glen FUCKIN' Johnson.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



> Adam: That was for you Brad
> 
> Charlie Adam dedicated Liverpool's late triumph over Chelsea to goalkeeper Brad Jones following the news that his son Luca had passed away on the eve of the Stamford Bridge clash.
> 
> The Reds snatched a 2-1 victory courtesy of Glen Johnson's sublime solo effort and the Scot was quick to send a personal message to his teammate following his tragic loss.
> 
> Adam said: "I'd like to dedicate the win to Brad Jones who had a difficult week losing his son.
> 
> "That one was for you big man and we are all thinking about you."
> 
> It had looked like Liverpool would have to settle for a point in the capital after substitute Daniel Sturridge had cancelled out Maxi Rodriguez's opener.
> 
> However, Adam felt the Reds were worthy victors and was pleased with his role in the Argentine's 33rd minute strike.
> 
> He said: "It's one of these things when we are told to press. Fortunately I got it and Maxi did well to finish it. We then did well to bounce back after conceding early in the second half.
> 
> "It's not a scalp because we are two big clubs chasing each other. We are in a good position and know it could be better if we'd got other results. But we are happy with the win."
> 
> He added: "It was difficult because they are a good side. They have top players but we've got good players ourselves and I thought we were terrific today. It was a good way to bounce back after a difficult couple of weeks. The result at home to Swansea was hard to take but you have to do that when you come to places like this if you want to do well."
> 
> Meanwhile, goal-hero Johnson was delighted to net the winner against his old club.
> 
> Johnson said: "I like to get forward and was really grateful to score the goal today. It was fantastic. Obviously I've had a few difficult months but I've been feeling better game by game and I finally feel like I'm getting back to full fitness. I feel good.
> 
> "We knew we dominated the first half but knew that they would maybe get a kick up the backside at half-time and we expected the reaction. Once they got into that gear they are difficult to stop but the lads showed good character to bounce back and get the late goal."


For those unaware, that is what the black armbands were representing. Jones pulled out of our World Cup squad in 2010 when his son first became ill. After a battle with leukaemia, Luca passed away at just the age of six. RIP.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Mentioned the passing briefly last night in the chatbox. Terrible news for Brad Jones and his family. 

RIP Luca. Classy from Adam.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Cech is still brave. Not at Paul Robinson's level, but Cech doesn't have Steve Kean inspiring him into battle.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Cech is still brave. Not at Paul Robinson's level, but Cech doesn't have Steve Kean inspiring him into battle.


yes but to be fair, few men in the universe are that brave. we cant all have steve kean


----------



## Heel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

FIVE away wins in a row for Liverpool.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

kinda odd that the home games arent going so well though


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

R.I.P Luca condolences going out to Jones and his family.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

stupid Chelsea firing Ancelotti for Villas boas...


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Heel said:


> FIVE away wins in a row for Liverpool.





redeadening said:


> kinda odd that the home games arent going so well though







This one goes out to all the Aussies in the house (except Kiz).


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Joel said:


> EGame called us that a few weeks ago, I said we weren't there yet.
> 
> Yeah, we kinda are now.
> 
> Cech, Bosingwa, Terry, Mikel, Lampard, Malouda, Drogba and Torres need to go. I know this may be unpopular to many Chelsea fans, but these guys are hindering us.


lampard is not so bad, but mikel need to go for sure, he is doing horrible. it is kinda sad cause chelsea is my favourite team in the premier league. 
but ancelloti could have done a better job than villa. but the coach is not to be blamed though, the players are performing horrible. the player who is performing good is mata.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

i said that liverpool would get up for luca (rip)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


>


i posted this last week :lmao not sure where i found it.


liverpool were pretty average to bad at some points in second half, but were by far better side in 1st half. great 3 points away from home for them. i thought johnson getting motm was laughable. adam far better. if goals for FBs = motm, then santos should get it every time he scores :lmao

problem with chelsea is that AVB is trying to play a system that is alien to most of the players. terry is getting exposed horribly this season, playing a high line, gets turned easily and doesn't have the pace nor the brains to recover. team aren't exactly helping though, no pressing high up, which is essential with such a high line. luiz was unbelievably bad, all over the place with his positioning. i fancied them for the title if they had modric, but i don't think even that would make a tremendous difference. a defensive overhaul is needed. and some top class strikers.

i really don't think 3rd is secure for chelsea, and if they keep playing like this defensively, i don't think a CL place is either.

worst thing is, city next at home. 3 straight losses at home in the league in a row? unthinkable. the form they are showing now is the same form that we were in when we were supposedly in "crisis"...


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> i posted this last week :lmao not sure where i found it.
> 
> 
> liverpool were pretty average to bad at some points in second half, but were by far better side in 1st half. great 3 points away from home for them.
> 
> *problem with chelsea is that AVB is trying to play a system that is alien to most of the players.* terry is getting exposed horribly this season, playing a high line, gets turned easily and doesn't have the pace nor the brains to recover. team aren't exactly helping though, no pressing high up, which is essential with such a high line. luiz was unbelievably bad, all over the place with his positioning. i fancied them for the title if they had modric, but i don't think even that would make a tremendous difference. a defensive overhaul is needed. and some top class strikers.
> 
> i really don't think 3rd is secure for chelsea, and if they keep playing like this defensively, i don't think a CL place is either.
> 
> worst thing is, city next at home. 3 straight losses at home in the league in a row? unthinkable. the form they are showing now is the same form that we were in when we were supposedly in "crisis"...


exactly what ive been thinking. bringing in mata is perfect, lampard seems to be adapting, ramires is thriving, but he's basically asking chelsea to play like porto. which they cant. they arent the same.

Drogba and terry are especially looking alien. Bosingwa works fine in this system, as well as ramires due to their pace, but the fact is neither is fundamentally that defensively strong

Cole is constantly being forced out of position due to lack of support.

Honestly, we've been looking defensively venerable since losing ballack and carvahlo. But its getting worse and worse


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

avb is trying to play like he was at porto. it just wont work.

courtois
ivanovic (new cb) alex cole
mceachran meireles ramieres
mata lukaku sturridge

this should be their team next season, or even later this season (with cech instead of courtois obviously). the lack of games lukaku and sturridge in particular are getting would be highly disturbing.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

chelsea should have held onto carvalho. keeping robben would have been amazing for them too.

i could think of a few positions that need to be filled. 

1. New CB. Absolutely vital. Worry for their status as the 3rd best team if they don't buy in Jan.
2. CM. Modric would be perfect, not an out and out #10, but someone that can orchestrate games in the middle of the park.
3. RB. Ivanovic is solid, but perhaps playing him at CB with Alex could be a quick fix? Then bring in a quality RB. Bosingwa too unreliable.
4. CF. Lukaku is too young imo. Torres is horribly off form. Drogba isn't the player he once was. They need someone like Cavani. 

The price would be horrible for those though. I'm guessing around 100-130m. 50 for Modric, Around 40 mil for both CB and RB (combined) Top class CF would be 30-40 million. 

They could go out and buy unseasoned players, but they like spending a lot on big names, so that's why I think they'll spend so high.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> chelsea should have held onto carvalho. keeping robben would have been amazing for them too.
> 
> i could think of a few positions that need to be filled.
> 
> 1. New CB. Absolutely vital. Worry for their status as the 3rd best team if they don't buy in Jan.
> 2. CM. Modric would be perfect, not an out and out #10, but someone that can orchestrate games in the middle of the park.
> 3. RB. Ivanovic is solid, but perhaps playing him at CB with Alex could be a quick fix? Then bring in a quality RB. Bosingwa too unreliable.
> 4. CF. Lukaku is too young imo. Torres is horribly off form. Drogba isn't the player he once was. They need someone like Cavani.
> 
> The price would be horrible for those though. I'm guessing around 100-130m. 50 for Modric, Around 40 mil for both CB and RB (combined) Top class CF would be 30-40 million.
> 
> They could go out and buy unseasoned players, but they like spending a lot on big names, so that's why I think they'll spend so high.




Nah Roman will just throw in a 50m+ bid for suarez.

Everyone trying to play this barca style is pointless, some can do it okay and look like poor mans barca but some just can't do it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

we'll spend. those russian mafia dollars gotta go somewhere and the boss isnt about to be outclassed by some second rate ************ (its ok for me to be racist against him because im actually from the region)

Question is, for Centreback, who the hell can we buy? Its almost impossible to find a good one thats available.

Id kill for Hummels from BVB, but thats just a dream


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Suarez would be a good signing for Chelsea. Could get him for less than £50 mil with the media cloud over his head at the moment. A lot of Liverpool fans have said they want to get rid.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Hummels would be great. I'd go all out to get him if I was AVB. Thiago Silva would sure as hell make you more solid too, but whether Milan would sell is another question/ There are very few available these days.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Doubt T-dog silva would join chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

If we get Hummels + gotze + muller, i may have to get all the name tattooed onto me.

Then again, it could just be me fantasising about a German Chelsea.

Fucking hell we need more germans in the premiership. And no, the only defender worse than Terry doesnt count


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Torres just needs a long run in the side. People say he's playing horribly but his movement and touch and link up play especially with Mata is fine. 

Serious question whats the longest Run Chelsea have had without making unforced changes. 2 games ago concede 5 to Arsenal due to poor defence. Bring back Alex look alot more solid. so lets take Alex out again for no reason??? Genius. 
------------cech
Bosingwa Ivanovic Alex Cole
------------Mikel
------Ramieres Mereiles
------------Mata
------Torres---Sturridge

Id try that till Jan. Problem is its another new system and Bosingwa is still playing but it should be alot tighter down the middle of the pitch alot more energy from Meireles than from Lampard.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Chelsea just need Guus, AVB isn't ready for this level he's still learning the game and chelsea is possibly the worst club you want to be given time at.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

well, guus did just quit turkey 8*D


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

You just spent £30M on your manager. I think its safe to say he'll be given the time to grow into the English game.
just needs to learn that Players in our league dont have the same technical ability as in any other league. But other leagues cant compete witht hte physicality and pace of our league.

You'd think he'd know with all the time he spent at Chelsea under Mouronho but is obviously focussed on making his way work.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Arsenal down to 7th :mark:


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

A few inside sources reckon Donovan is on is way back to Everton in January. I'd cream myself if true.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Liverpool/Man City next week .


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Chelsea getting Hummels would be great. He's young too, which makes it a better buy.

AVB's system doesn't suit our players like mentioned, but if we keep him on and let him build his own team, that can play this new system, we will be great again in a few years. I'm happy to not do anything this season and becoming great again in a couple of seasons.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



nazzac said:


> Chelsea getting Hummels would be great. He's young too, which makes it a better buy.
> 
> AVB's system doesn't suit our players like mentioned, but if we keep him on and let him build his own team, that can play this new system, we will be great again in a few years. I'm happy to not do anything this season and becoming great again in a couple of seasons.


Lets hope for your sake roman see's it the same way.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

edit for dm. logic fail.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Lol we are getting Hummels, don't kid yourselves! 

I wonder if AVB is even going to make it until Christmas. It's all gone wrong for him, can't help but feel bad.

Then again I love seeing Terry fuck up and Chelsea losing.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Chelsea getting Hummels? Lol, more like Gary Cahill.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

and why exactly cant we get hummels?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Why would Hummels go to Chelsea? If he's available, everyone will want him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

becuz we haz moneys

Also im hoping as a german he holds a strong vendetta against spain and all spanish football


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

If he does leave, it'll be to Bayern, Barcelona, or Madrid. I think he'll stay at Dortmund though.

I really want him at Barca as Puyols replacement.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> Chelsea getting Hummels? Lol, more like Gary Cahill.


Why not. If Madrid or Barca don't bid for him, i reckon we got a good chance of landing him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Real and Bayern seem to have first dibs on any upcoming talent in germany.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

REINA

:lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Q!*



Seb said:


> If he does leave, it'll be to Bayern, Barcelona, or Madrid. I think he'll stay at Dortmund though.
> 
> I really want him at Barca as Puyols replacement.


Bayern dont need him. Boateng isnt spectacular but him and badstuber are a solid young combo and are only going to get better

and as for you guys, why dont you stick another damn CAM midfielder in that role. hell, why not make an entire team of entire centre attacking creative midfielders!


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



nazzac said:


> Why not. If Madrid or Barca don't bid for him, i reckon we got a good chance of landing him.


Going from title contenders in Germany to a top 4 team in a rainy country? English teams, with a few exceptions, don't get the worlds premier players, barring the English ones. It's always been like that. They go to Madrid or Barca, and in Germany they often go to Bayern.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

i see, so all the worlds premier players asides from the english make up the single two teams in spain

gotcha


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> Going from title contenders in Germany to a top 4 team in a rainy country? English teams, with a few exceptions, don't get the worlds premier players, barring the English ones. It's always been like that. They go to Madrid or Barca, and in Germany they often go to Bayern.


Anyway, i'd still take Cahill over Terry right now


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

That's obviously not what I said.

How many World Class players have joined EPL teams in the last 10 years? Go go go.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*






OOH LA LAAA


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> That's obviously not what I said.
> 
> How many World Class players have joined EPL teams in the last 10 years? Go go go.


David Luiz obviously.

Djemba djemba also.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Laughably, one of the first names that came to my head was Veron, though obviously he was a huge flop.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> That's obviously not what I said.
> 
> How many World Class players have joined EPL teams in the last 10 years? Go go go.


I never disagreed with you, but, do you mean considered world class at the time of joining, or can i include developed into world class. If the latter i can include some more.


Silva
Aguero
Vidic
Van Persie


to name a few


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> That's obviously not what I said.
> 
> How many World Class players have joined EPL teams in the last 10 years? Go go go.


Do you mean already world class or becoming world class?

Thats actually a good point. We have alot of world class players but very few break out until they go to England and develop

Even Robben and (old) Torres, and now Silva and Mata. While all were good in their home countries, they only genuinely became great after the transfer over. Except for robben who only became incredible in bayern


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Only Chelsea and City buy ready "world class" players or attempt to in chelsea case.

United and Arsenal tend to buy them young and make them.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Arsenal made RVP. guy is the definition of world class


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



redeadening said:


> Arsenal made RVP. guy is the definition of world class


Yep, they made him. I was just trying to find world class players in EPL who have come from abroad.

Add Kompany to that list


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



nazzac said:


> I never disagreed with you, but, do you mean considered world class at the time of joining, or can i include developed into world class
> 
> Vidic
> Silva
> Aguero


At the time they joined, because that relates to Hummels. All those players are obviously world class now.

Vidic - Only really known for his excellent defensive record with Serbia, wouldn't say he's world class when he joined.

Aguero - One of the exceptions, world class. However, probably would've gone to Real if Atletico weren't so adamant he wouldn't to the extend they apparently tried to force a clause in his City contract that they couldn't sell him to Real.

Silva - Highly rated Spanish player, couldn't get in the Spanish first team, wouldn't say he was world class when he joined City (on the verge of being so, though). Also, he was set to go to Madrid until Mourinho joined, vetoed the move and ended up with Ozil.

Yaya Toure is another exception, but then again, Barca didn't want him, and he wasn't going to Madrid. So he doesn't count in the point I was making.

Edit:

RVP was nothing before he joined Arsenal, hence his fee.

There are lots of World Class players in the EPL, but honestly it's hard to think of many that joined from foreign clubs whilst being world class. We've got Veron, Aguero, and Yaya Toure (but I already explained why he doesn't count).


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I'm sure there is a fair few and some will agree and disagree depending on their standards of world class.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Who would rather have on a team, Silva or Ozil?


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> At the time they joined, because that relates to Hummels. All those players are obviously world class now.
> 
> Vidic - Only really known for his excellent defensive record with Serbia, wouldn't say he's world class when he joined.
> 
> Aguero - One of the exceptions, world class. However, probably would've gone to Real if Atletico weren't so adamant he wouldn't to the extend they apparently tried to force a clause in his City contract that they couldn't sell him to Real.
> 
> Silva - Highly rated Spanish player, couldn't get in the Spanish first team, wouldn't say he was world class when he joined City (on the verge of being so, though). Also, he was set to go to Madrid until Mourinho joined, vetoed the move and ended up with Ozil.
> 
> Yaya Toure is another exception, but then again, Barca didn't want him, and he wasn't going to Madrid.


How about Van Nistelrooy? Scored tons in Holland before joining Man U. He was world class before then, but United was his coming out party


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



nazzac said:


> Yep, they made him. I was just trying to find world class players in EPL who have come from abroad.
> 
> Add Kompany to that list


Aguero 
Silva
Vidic
Van Persie
Nasri
Nani
Reina
Modric


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Van Nistlerooy is a fair shout, maybe. He was certainly in demand.

Another one is Van der Vaart, but again, he came from Madrid, so he doesn't count.

Oh and @redeadening Silva > Ozil, but not by much.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



CyberWaste said:


> Aguero
> Silva
> Vidic
> Van Persie
> Nasri
> Nani
> Reina
> Modric


Nani is not world class. He as the odd great goal or performance, but his overall play is vastly over-rated.


And, i know it's not last 10 years, but does Zola count aworld class when he joined Chelsea


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I was gonna say Van der Vaart one of the first people that came to mind. Van Der sar is another.


Shevchenko before he put on that chelsea top :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Shevchenko is another good shout actually :lmao

I'm also going to count Ronaldo, who wasn't world class, but was in demand and probably had the hype then that Hazard does now, for comparison.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Torres at the time he joined Liverpool could count


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Tevez?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Torres is another one. Tevez hadn't really done anything, same goes for Robinho (who joined from Madrid anyway).


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Torres was considered a huge risk when he joined liverpool though

and as for silva, sure, his pace and positioning is better than ozil, but very few in the world can match ozil's footwork, ball control, passing ability as well as his shots


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Torres was a regular for Spain and had knocked Raul out of the team by the time he signed for Liverpool.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I cant remember, what year did he join?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

lulz Chelsea would have been so much better off signing Raul. Even at 34, Raul is still banging them in. 

Fucking love the guy, absolute class.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

07, I think it was right after Liverpool lost the CL final.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Carvalho could be added to the list as far world class defenders go.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



EGame said:


> lulz Chelsea would have been so much better off signing Raul. Even at 34, Raul is still banging them in.
> 
> Fucking love the guy, absolute class.


I always loved Raul. Hell a guy. Probably my all time favourite spanish player, while not saying much, still puts him up pretty high.

Great worker, always tries his best, and while he was surrounded by the glitz and glamour of the galacticos in Real, he was quite a humble figure.

I actually liked the national team when he served them. He didnt deserve to go out the way he did in Real and Spain.

Kinda sad how so many international titans dont get to retire in glory, but instead whimper out quietly.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Dont forget about Deco, Xabi Alonso, Arshavin, Geremi, Robben, Crespo, Van Der Sar etc.


The size of the transfer fee, or team they played for before coming to the premiership, doesn't necessarily mean if they were not world class at the time, but remember, back 10 years ago, the majority of top foreign players were staying in Europe, while the best Irish/British players were in England.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Makelele.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



redeadening said:


> Kinda sad how so many international titans dont get to retire in glory, but instead whimper out quietly.


Not everyone is Ryan Giggs. Why would a team keep an ageing, borderline useless player on the payroll, just picking up his wages until he retires? Business isn't run like that.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Shevchenko and Ballack were world class when Chelsea signed the, Not so much after


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Mendieta when he went to Boro.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Some of you guys have a very loose definition of world class.

Anyways. The obvious answer is MERTESACKER.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Essien,Robinho and Van der sar ?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



CyberWaste said:


> Dont forget about Deco, Xabi Alonso, Arshavin, Geremi, Robben, Crespo, Van Der Sar etc.
> 
> The size of the transfer fee, or team they played for before coming to the premiership, doesn't necessarily mean if they were not world class at the time, but remember, back 10 years ago, the majority of top foreign players were staying in Europe, while the best Irish/British players were in England.


Deco was already past it and had been awful for Barca for a while. Besides, he came from Barca so he doesn't count.

Xabi Alonso, no.

Arshavin, no.

Geremi? Come on man.

How exactly was Robben world class when he joined Chelsea? No.

Crespo, well maybe but i'd still say no.

VDS, yes.



WWE_TNA said:


> Makelele.


Definite yes, but he came from Madrid.



Joel said:


> Shevchenko and Ballack were world class when Chelsea signed the, Not so much after


Yes to both of these.



Gunner14 said:


> Mendieta when he went to Boro.


Wasn't world class. Was shocked he signed for Boro though, he was far too good for them.



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Essien,Robinho and Van der sar ?


Robinho came from Madrid, but no anyway.

VDS yes, can't believe he went to Fulham.

No to Essien. Was great for Lyon though.

So that's Shevchenko, Ballack, Van Der Sar, Torres, Aguero, and Veron i'd call world class players who joined EPL teams and not Barca/Real. RVN and Ronaldo as the two very in demand players.

Well, in my opinion anyway. Then you've got Yaya, Makelele, VDV, etc... that came from Barca/Madrid.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I'd say Essien and especially Crespo were world class. Crespo was easily one of the best strikers of his era.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

seems to be like we all we learned from this thread is that you should buy players Real are selling :lmao

anyways, as for international players. i wasnt aware they got paid for international duty


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Crespo is certainly debatable, maybe i'm overlooking him because he didn't really do much for Chelsea.

Essien though, you're really going to have to stretch your definition of world class if you say he was world class when he joined Chelsea. He was great for Lyon though, don't get me wrong.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Essien was great but not World class. 

I'd give a shout to Tevez to even though he came from a less superior league.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> RVP was nothing before he joined Arsenal, hence his fee.


he was rated in holland, and we got him for cheap because his attitude sucked at feyenoord. obviously nowhere near world class when he joined though.

overall i agree that epl clubs don't tend to buy ready made world class players, most are bought from a young age and developed. barca and madrid tend to get the cream of the crop from most leagues, and the top teams in some leagues get the best of their home grown talent, like bundesliga where most of the top talent stays in germany, although the tide may be turning there.

i really can't see hummels going back to bayern. destined for madrid or barca


bergkamp is a good shout too, when he signed for us. even though he was poor at inter, he made instant impact here. maybe doesn't fit the bill of 'world class upon arriving'.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> *he was rated in holland*, and we got him for cheap because his attitude sucked at feyenoord. obviously nowhere near world class when he joined though.
> 
> overall i agree that epl clubs don't tend to buy ready made world class players, most are bought from a young age and developed. barca and madrid tend to get the cream of the crop from most leagues, and the top teams in some leagues get the best of their home grown talent, like bundesliga where most of the top talent stays in germany, although the tide may be turning there.
> 
> i really can't see hummels going back to bayern. destined for madrid or barca.


Tbf though being rated in Holland isn't exactly the best thing in the world. Look at guys like Babel & Kezman. Even Kuyt for us really didn't get going until around 3 seasons in. 

Agreed about the rest though. Barca & Madrid get first choice for all the stars then if they don't want them it goes down to EPL really Mainly Man U, Chelsea & Probably City will be in that mix now.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> Deco was already past it and had been awful for Barca for a while. Besides, he came from Barca so he doesn't count.
> 
> Xabi Alonso, no.
> 
> Arshavin, no.
> 
> Geremi? Come on man.
> 
> How exactly was Robben world class when he joined Chelsea? No.
> 
> Crespo, well maybe but i'd still say no.
> 
> VDS, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Definite yes, but he came from Madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes to both of these.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't world class. Was shocked he signed for Boro though, he was far too good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Robinho came from Madrid, but no anyway.
> 
> VDS yes, can't believe he went to Fulham.
> 
> No to Essien. Was great for Lyon though.
> 
> So that's Shevchenko, Ballack, Van Der Sar, Torres, Aguero, and Veron i'd call world class players who joined EPL teams and not Barca/Real. RVN and Ronaldo as the two very in demand players.
> 
> Well, in my opinion anyway. Then you've got Yaya, Makelele, VDV, etc... that came from Barca/Madrid.


Did you even know about Robben before he joined chelsea? I guess not

He was an awesome winger, with unreal pace, obviously he got even better when he joined Chelsea, but it was obvious he was going to be one of the best wingers around in a few years.

Arshavin was world class when he joined Arsenal, hence why arsenal bought him. He went shit though after about 6 months after joining. Hes an odd one, he was pretty much unknown and not that, until the euros 2008 and the uefa cup that year for zenit, and was unreal for about 2 years after that, hes gone back to being pretty bad now though again.

Xavi was already one of the best passers in europe when he joined liverpool...

Crespo... being a maybe? Are you serious? 

Geremi might be before your time so you didnt see the best of him... im guessing so as you must not know that he was once nominated for the Ballon dOr, getting nominated for that obviously means your a decent player ... he was a big part of Real back then. He was good for chelsea, but not as good as when he was Madrid. He deteriorated pretty quick after that though.

Saying players like Essien and Robinho are not world class is pretty laughable. Not everyone can be Messi mate.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

It's funny, when the beginning of the season was approaching, there was news at the Chelsea camp that AVB wanted a new centre back or two because he suspected problems with the adaptation to the new game plan. And people laughed at that, saying Chelsea's defense was fine and their real problems were in midfield.

And here we are.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

we dont need no stinkin centre back. between alex, ivanovic, terry and luiz, Barca will be knocking at our door any day now for that puyol replacement


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Evo said:


> It's funny, when the beginning of the season was approaching, there was news at the Chelsea camp that AVB wanted a new centre back or two because he suspected problems with the adaptation to the new game plan. And people laughed at that, saying Chelsea's defense was fine and their real problems were in midfield.
> 
> And here we are.


Should have bought mertesaker. The human brick wall as we call him down the pub.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



CyberWaste said:


> Did you even know about Robben before he joined chelsea? I guess not
> 
> He was an awesome winger, with unreal pace, obviously he got even better when he joined Chelsea, but it was obvious he was going to be one of the best wingers around in a few years.
> 
> Arshavin was world class when he joined Arsenal, hence why arsenal bought him. He went shit though after about 6 months after joining. Hes an odd one, he was pretty much unknown and not that, until the euros 2008 and the uefa cup that year for zenit, and was unreal for about 2 years after that, hes gone back to being pretty bad now though again.
> 
> Xavi was already one of the best passers in europe when he joined liverpool...
> 
> Crespo... being a maybe? Are you serious?
> 
> Geremi might be before your time so you didnt see the best of him... im guessing so as you must not know that he was once nominated for the Ballon dOr, getting nominated for that obviously means your a decent player ... he was a big part of Real back then. He was good for chelsea, but not as good as when he was Madrid. He deteriorated pretty quick after that though.
> 
> Saying players like Essien and Robinho are not world class is pretty laughable. Not everyone can be Messi mate.


You have a ridiculously loose definition of the term "world class". Being a really good player doesn't make you one of the best in the world.

Robben is world class now but he was not a world class player when he joined Chelsea, being a good up and coming winger at a Dutch club doesn't put you on a par with the world class wingers at the time e.g. Nedved, Arshavin was a good player especially at the euro's but has never been world class and has sucked for quite a while, Xabi Alonso is world class now but was definitely not so when he joined Liverpool, Crespo was past his best when he joined Chelsea, Geremi is an absolute joke of a suggestion, wow he was nominated for a balon d'or once - I just checked there were 49 players nominated that year and he received NO votes. Essien is great but not world class and Robinho? Holy christ at calling Robinho world class, nothing but a showpony, the guy has appalling records and has flopped at every club he's been at.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

To be fair, there's also issues in the midfield. Mainly with John Obi Micarrick.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

it would be an insult to makelele to call jon obi the poor man's makelele

he's more like the 'six trillion dollars in debt' man's makelele

damn, why cant essien be back? then again that wont fix anything since essien himself is getting old.

and has anyone ever actually seen jon obi make a forward pass? Id rather we play that 13 year old barca kid


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Players i'd call World Class in the EPL:

Vidic, Rooney, Toure, Silva, Aguero, Kompany, Van der Vaart, Modric, RVP, Sagna, Bale, Wilshere, Cole.

I can't think of any others. Mata is probably next, bit too early to say he's one of the worlds best though. Nani pretty close too.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



redeadening said:


> it would be an insult to makelele to call jon obi the poor man's makelele
> 
> he's more like the 'six trillion dollars in debt' man's makelele
> 
> *damn, why cant essien be back? then again that wont fix anything since essien himself is getting old.
> *
> and has anyone ever actually seen jon obi make a forward pass? Id rather we play that 13 year old barca kid


Yeah i wouldn't get your hopes up, he's half the player he used to be. 

I cannot believe Robinho is being referred to as world class. CMON.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Enrique is next. BEAST


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

wilshere? world class? the kids barely done hitting puberty!

and yeah, essien has pretty much been out of it since 2009. barca crushed his spirit


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



redeadening said:


> wilshere? world class? the kids barely done hitting puberty!


Kid knows how to play. Brilliant in the CL, especially against Barca, and was at least the second best CM in the EPL last year behind Modric. Walks into any EPL team.



King Kenny said:


> Enrique is next. BEAST


He's what, third choice left back for Spain? 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

That'll change. :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Might get second choice for the Euro's. Jordi Alba is just a class act though, so he's not getting into their team. Hell, they've got Arbeloa who can play at left back too.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

That's no knock on Enrique though. Spain are a world class team who have cover in numerous positions. Jose Enrique along with Adam have been bargain buys though. Bellamy has also been great on a free.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Yeah he was a good buy. Can't say the same about that some of your others though 8*D


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*










HENDO looks so happy here. I enjoyed him raping Chelseas defense in one of the moves I saw on MOTD :mark:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

SUPER HENDO

he did great when he came on last night.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> You have a ridiculously loose definition of the term "world class". Being a really good player doesn't make you one of the best in the world.
> 
> Robben is world class now but he was not a world class player when he joined Chelsea, being a good up and coming winger at a Dutch club doesn't put you on a par with the world class wingers at the time e.g. Nedved, Arshavin was a good player especially at the euro's but has never been world class and has sucked for quite a while, Xabi Alonso is world class now but was definitely not so when he joined Liverpool, Crespo was past his best when he joined Chelsea, Geremi is an absolute joke of a suggestion, wow he was nominated for a balon d'or once - I just checked there were 49 players nominated that year and he received NO votes. Essien is great but not world class and Robinho? Holy christ at calling Robinho world class, nothing but a showpony, the guy has appalling records and has flopped at every club he's been at.


in a mank scouse accent CALM DOWN CALM DOWN

not going to argue with your vast footballing knowledge. 



> Kid knows how to play. Brilliant in the CL, especially against Barca, and was at least the second best CM in the EPL last year behind Modric.* Walks into any EPL team.*


Not Man Citys or Spurs midfield. 










BTW, Didn't I tell you guys im a *lifelong* Man City fan?


-


I quite liked seeing Ricky Fatton on MOTD tonight. 

Needs to lay off the guiness. He will be dead in 20 years at the rate hes going.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



King Kenny said:


> SUPER HENDO
> 
> he did great when he came on last night.




From what I've seen he fits in with Liverpool's system more naturally than ours, which is great for him. I'm still happy we got that much for him though; seems like a good deal on both sides, though I may be biased about the fee :side:


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



King Kenny said:


> SUPER HENDO
> 
> he did great when he came on last night.


its funny cos super hendo is in capitals


What u talking about "last night"???????????????????????


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



King Kenny said:


> SUPER HENDO
> 
> he did great when he came on last night.


Shame Kuyt never buried that chance  



redeadening said:


> wilshere? world class? the kids barely done hitting puberty!
> 
> and yeah, essien has pretty much been out of it since 2009. barca crushed his spirit


Yeah Im with this guy. Wilshere looks like a great prospect but World Class? I wouldn't go that far just yet.


CyberWaste said:


> its funny cos super hendo is in capitals
> 
> 
> What u talking about "last night"???????????????????????


Matches are on at like 3am for the Aussies


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Matches are on at like 3am for the Aussies


oh

makes sense.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah Im with this guy. Wilshere looks like a great prospect but World Class? I wouldn't go that far just yet.


He's not a prospect, he's already there. Danny Sturridge is a prospect. Jordan Hende.... wait, nah.

Kid delivers. Was exceptional throughout the season in both the EPL and CL, one of the first names on the team sheet for England too. Like I said before, not many people come out on top in midfield battle with Xavi and Iniesta.

Oh and I forgot Suarez off my list earlier. Shame he's a filthy racist.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

his match (atleast the first one) against barca was incredible. but i havent seen too much of him in standard arsenal matches though


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Hendo will be the future captain of England. He's already leading the U-21's to success :side: 

I dunno He does look great but I just wouldn't go as far as saying he's World Class just yet.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...enal-refuse-to-be-passed-into-submission.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W8Ie4MyRX0

Oh the difference between Wilshere in that game and Carrick in the final :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

wilshere would walk into our midfield

wilshere de jong toure

fapfapfapfapfap


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Too bad you don't have England's best RB. 8*D

GLEN FUCKIN' JOHNSON


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

yeah spurs have him obviously


----------



## Rush

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

GLEN 'THE BLACK MESSI' JOHNSON










:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

city about to negotiate a 26 mil a season kit deal with umbro, 2nd highest in the league behind united's 30 mil nike gig.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

i thought our new warrior deal was quite high too


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

25 mil apparently


----------



## Evo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Phil Jones already has the Messi thing covered.

Therefore I'd call him GLEN "PHIL JONES" JOHNSON.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Too bad you don't have England's best RB. 8*D
> 
> GLEN FUCKIN' JOHNSON


I don't think so. He is not that good defensively. I would say Walker and Richards are better than Johnson. Johnson is great going forward, but teams get in behind him quite a lot.


Also, there is a difference between World Class and Top Class.

Top class is on the verge of being world class, or a notch below.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



nazzac said:


> I don't think so. He is not that good defensively. I would say Walker and Richards are better than Johnson. Johnson is great going forward, but teams get in behind him quite a lot.


why is everyone unable to see when BULK is joking?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

glen johnson isnt the black messi, what are you talking about


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Kiz said:


> glen johnson isnt the black messi, what are you talking about


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Rush said:


> why is everyone unable to see when BULK is joking?


Maybe I need to actually make some serious posts so people can learn the difference. :hmm:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Glen Johnson is more the black Paddy McCourt, with similar defensive ability too.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Nah BULK you just need the ability to change your name on a consistent basis. When you're being serious, post as BkB Hulk. When you're joking/trolling, post as BULK.

(also leaves the option for sulk)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

SULK is reserved for when we drop points to teams we should be beating.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> SULK is reserved for when we drop points to teams we should be beating.












8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

apparently rooney is missing from training today, so hopefully he isnt injured, but also interestingly Morrison, Fryers and Petrucci are training with the first team, so they may have some part to play tomorrow against Benfica


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

maybe he's returned home to argentina


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Shepard said:


> 8*D


How'd he play on the weekend? 8*D


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Almost like he wasn't there :side:

I dont know whether to be mad or impressed he got 5 yellows before clattermole either


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

This thread is hard to read right now.

Chelsea, you're busting my balls, man, you're busting my balls.

I realise on my list of outs I left out Kalou and Anelka. #timesarehard


----------



## Rush

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

have to say though, that game last night sums up why its hard to be a Liverpool fan. We can beat the top teams, but every season we handicap ourselves by doing dumb shit like 1-1 vs Sunderland, 1-1 vs Norwich, and 0-0 vs Swansea.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Evo said:


> It's funny, when the beginning of the season was approaching, there was news at the Chelsea camp that AVB wanted a new centre back or two because he suspected problems with the adaptation to the new game plan. And people laughed at that, saying Chelsea's defense was fine and their real problems were in midfield.
> 
> And here we are.


I thought you may need a CB. Both areas are problematic. I never thought Terry would get found out this horrifically though. 



CyberWaste said:


> Not Man Citys or Spurs midfield.


City could be debated, but he would walk into spurs' midfield every day of the week. Personally I think he would get into both.



redeadening said:


> his match (atleast the first one) against barca was incredible. but i havent seen too much of him in standard arsenal matches though


he is fantastic. does simple things really well and finds space all over the pitch. great mind for the game. i wouldn't call him world class yet though either, I could think of quite a few midfielders who I think are better. That's just my definition of world class though.



Seb said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...enal-refuse-to-be-passed-into-submission.html
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W8Ie4MyRX0
> 
> Oh the difference between Wilshere in that game and Carrick in the final :lmao


Just reminds me of just how good he was that day. Amazing. What a talent.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> City could be debated, but he would walk into spurs' midfield every day of the week. Personally I think he would get into both.


Out of curiosity, who would he replace in the Spurs midfield?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

he'll say parker. just you wait


----------



## Rush

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

yeah why even ask that question, obvious who he'd say.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Kiz said:


> he'll say parker. just you wait


.

he could play alongside parker or modric in a 4-3-3 with VdV in front, or even play #10 role himself. they would make room for him. i wouldn't drop modric personally. modric is probably only second to silva in terms of midfielders in epl.

edit: i like parker and wilshere as a partnership for the england setup, but to do that in tottenham's line up and leave modric out would be criminal.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Glen Johnson. Gary Oak respects his girth. 

Glen Johnson. The pimp hand. It's strong.

:agree: :yum:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> .
> 
> he could play alongside parker or modric in a 4-3-3 with VdV in front, or even play #10 role himself. they would make room for him. i wouldn't drop modric personally. modric is probably only second to silva in terms of midfielders in epl.
> 
> edit: i like parker and wilshere as a partnership for the england setup, but to do that in tottenham's line up and leave modric out would be criminal.


But Parker is the ball winner. Wilshere, Modric nor VDV can do this job, so getting rid of him would be daft. Modric is a better player right now and has more experience so as you said, it'd be criminal to leave him out. And as far as being an attacking midfielder goes, VDV is better in that role than Wilshere.

It's hard to find a place in that team for him.

Edit: I can find a place(s) in Chelsea for him though :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Thiago Silva going to Man City instead of Barca :mark:



D'Angelo said:


>


Had your daughter mate, in the car. 'ad a great shag


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

i guess man city will offer 90 million if they want silva and silva would accept cause of the money he would get


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

hmm, that's tough. i can't see wilshere or modric being combative enough to play in the EPL as a duo. a 4-3-2-1 worked really well with wilshere in it last year, even though song was a DMF, song did bomb forward a lot, which parker doesn't do, but he was important with defending. vdv is the best AMF they have, and to get wilshere you may have to drop modric as you say. wilshere was very impressive winning the ball and distributing well last season, but his talent would be wasted in the parker role. 

they could trial a number of ways with wilshere alongside modric, both aren't too attack happy and both work very hard, but neither have the frame.

i'd still try to get him in anyway i could.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

It wouldn't take anywhere near 90 mil to get Thiago Silva. :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

90 mil? yer avin a laff

we dont need him anyways, and we wont be making any big purchases like that for a while.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

it would probably cost 30 million to get thiago silva, 90 million? top 3 cb in the world though.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I'm guessing he means euros but even then 90million euros is roughly 75-80 million pounds. Laughable! 

Lescott and Kompany are working well recently though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Kiz said:


> 90 mil? yer avin a laff
> 
> we dont need him anyways, and we wont be making any big purchases like that for a while.


6 months later; Barca win everything again.

Meanwhile in Madrid:










Ronaldo: Hello Sheikh, is that Bentley full of Cash still available?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

you mean after we win the champions league :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

on enrique, whilst being a great lb, he doesn't really suit spain's type of football imo. not really a typical spanish full back. on a slightly unrelated note, he went to sleep for chelsea's goal yesterday iirc, should of picked up sturridge better there. pretty much been solid otherwise, great buy.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Nice shit sandwich there Stringer 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

clichy performance against newcastle makes him the best lb in the league now


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Nasri has been doing well too.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

inclined to agree atm. not that many great lbs here though. 

stagnated at arsenal, he was woeful for a couple of years. change of scenery making him perform better.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Would prefer to label him the left back on form, rather than the best left back for biased reasons :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

7 players have scored over 25 Prem goals from outside the box. First person to name 2 gets a Heskey green rep.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> *bergkamp is a good shout too, when he signed for us. even though he was poor at inter, he made instant impact here. maybe doesn't fit the bill of 'world class upon arriving'*.


Fifa 96 disagrees 86 rated 8th highest rated player on the game. If Fifa thinks God was World Class before we signed him thats good enough for me.

(Fifa 96 still has him as an inter player btw)


----------



## united_07

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



steamed hams said:


> 7 players have scored over 25 Prem goals from outside the box. First person to name 2 gets a Heskey green rep.


shearer, beckham, henry, giggs, le tissier, gerrard, rooney?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



united_07 said:


> shearer, beckham, henry, giggs, le tissier, gerrard, rooney?


Heskey green coming your way. The 2 you didn't get are Frank and Jimmy Floyd Hassle


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

this lowered camera angle at white hart lane is fucking with me.

not used to see it with regards to spurs matches.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

yeah they had it for the madrid match last year in the CL, then everyone complained and sky said it was something to do with uefa, so i dont know why its like that tonight


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

this is dire from villa. poor tactics and decisions from mcleish. poor finishing from heskey. atrocious defending.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

fucking spurs. :no:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Super negative Mcleish playing 5 at the back + Petrov in front of them, and goes in 2-0 down at half time.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

HESKEY to the rescue.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

The pace of Agbonlahor is their only outlet, Bent just stands around doing nothing until Villa get the ball in the box (de ja vu of the Spain game) and Heskey is, well, Heskey.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Heskey: not the black Messi.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> this is dire from villa. poor tactics and decisions from mcleish. poor finishing from heskey. atrocious defending.


Agreed. They look like they don't have a clue what they're supposed to be doing.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> this is dire from villa. poor tactics and decisions from mcleish. poor finishing from heskey. atrocious defending.


Unselfish from Heskey. :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I take back what I said yesterday, Villa are in fact a very exciting team.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Well done spurs keep it up and grab 3rd.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Modric is great and all, but come on Neville, don't put him in Xavi's class.

Spurs with 68% possession and 17 shots on goal, Villa got trounced.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> Modric is great and all, but come on Neville, don't put him in Xavi's class.
> 
> Spurs with 68% possession and 17 shots on goal, Villa got trounced.



Xavi is by himself and then modric is in the next lot of players below xavi.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Xavi is by himself and then modric is in the next lot of players below xavi.


To be fair, I think Gary Neville would have a better idea of if Modric is in Xavis class, considering he played against both, than some guy on an internet wrestling forum... just sayin'...

Modric is a brilliant midfielder. One of the best in the world easily. Lots of footballers say he is.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> Modric is great and all, but come on Neville, don't put him in Xavi's class.
> 
> Spurs with 68% possession and 17 shots on goal, Villa got trounced.


Meh I remember when Merson even said Modric was World Class and one of the top 5 players in the World on Soccer Saturday one time.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Modric is one of the best in the world (top 10), Xavi is one of the best in history.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

We're shite. McLeish got it all wrong, and we need something else up top. Bent is playing like a fucking donkey without Young and DOWNING crossing it in.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



CyberWaste said:


> To be fair, I think Gary Neville would have a better idea of if Modric is in Xavis class, considering he played against both, than some guy on an internet wrestling forum... just sayin'...
> 
> Modric is a brilliant midfielder. One of the best in the world easily. Lots of footballers say he is.




Pretty much what i said except xavi is a class above everyone in the CM role. But if anyone compares with him it's modric.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Pretty much what i said except xavi is a class above everyone in the CM role.


Iniesta is as good as Xavi, I agree that those two are a class apart from anyone else. Lots of players in that tier below - Alonso, Fabregas, Sneijder, Schweinstiger to name a few.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> Iniesta is as good as Xavi, I agree that those two are a class apart from anyone else. Lots of players in that tier below - Alonso, Fabregas, Sneijder, Schweinstiger to name a few.



How did i forget about iniesta :no:, i was probably talking mainly about that deep lying playmaker role i always see likes of iniesta and sniejder more advanced.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Iniesta is central but he advances more with the ball (Sneijder is sort of the same) because Xavi is just sort of fixed and pings perfect passes around all game long, but the advanced/attacking midfielder in the Barca side is Messi. When I think of midfielders I split them into defensive (busquets, mascherano, de jong, khedira), central (xavi, iniesta, sneijder, modric) and then attacking (messi, silva, ozil, vdv) and obviously wingers (robben, ronaldo, downing). Just makes it easier when making comparisons.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Heskey: not the black Messi.


Yeah, it's Messi: the white Heskey.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> Iniesta is central but he advances more with the ball (Sneijder is sort of the same) because Xavi is just sort of fixed and pings perfect passes around all game long, but the advanced/attacking midfielder in the Barca side is Messi. When I think of midfielders I split them into defensive (busquets, mascherano, de jong, khedira), central (xavi, iniesta, sneijder, modric) and then attacking (messi, silva, ozil, vdv) and obviously wingers (robben, ronaldo, *downing*). Just makes it easier when making comparisons.


If Downing is on this forum, he is marking right now being listed with those two.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

^ He warrants it.

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/player/_/id/21187/stewart-downing?cc=5739

Speaking of Heskey, just for comparison:

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/player/_/id/7955/emile-heskey?cc=5739


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Modric was absolute class tonight. So, so good. Loving that partnership with Parker. Parker wins ball back very well, and defends well in general, and distributed pretty well on the whole tonight. There were a few times where he walked into nothing and passed it out of play, but on the whole did his job very well playing it simple on the ball.

Xavi is the brains of Barca. One of the very few players that can really control a game. That's thrown about a lot but there are so few that can actually do it. Xavi is probably one of the best passers, if not the best passer of the ball I have seen on a consistent basis. He makes more passes than whole teams do.

EDIT: International Business Times say we have made an enquiry relating to Ever Banega. Never going to happen but would be perfect for us. Huge fan of his. We keep getting linked with Gotze, and scouts have watched 'him' every game this season. While it is true we have watched every game they have played this season there are a lot of players we could be looking at there, not just Gotze, which seems very unlikely now, considering he will probably stay another year then go to Madrid.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> EDIT: International Business Times say we have made an enquiry relating to Ever Banega. *Never going to happen* but would be perfect for us. Huge fan of his. We keep getting linked with Gotze, and scouts have watched 'him' every game this season. While it is true we have watched every game they have played this season there are a lot of players we could be looking at there, not just Gotze, which seems very unlikely now, considering he will probably stay another year then go to Madrid.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Damn I wish I had that pic of the player Everton signed in the transfer window. The 'where the fuck am I?' one.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Damn I wish I had that pic of the player Everton signed in the transfer window. The 'where the fuck am I?' one.












?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Joel said:


> ?












I'd rep but I already repped you after the Chelsea game.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I wanted to hit you with an Adebayor one, but apparently I repped you recently (I have no idea when).


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/596/exc...-barcelona-and-real-madrid-youngsters-in-bid-

Sergi Roberto is imo going to be the next big thing to emerge from La Masia, so Chelsea can fuck right off. I've not seen the other two play though Rafinha has a lot of hype being Thiago's bro, and has just signed a bumper contract anyway.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

just saw this



> Harry Redknapp believes Tottenham can win the Premier League this season if they maintain their recent form.
> 
> Spurs moved up to third place in the table after beating Aston Villa 2-0 at White Hart Lane and have now won eight of their last nine league games.
> 
> Manager Redknapp said: "The title is a possibility, it's not impossible. If you keep winning matches and believe in yourself you will do it.
> 
> "If we keep up [our] form, we'll win the league, but it will be very hard."
> 
> Redknapp said the win over Villa, secured by two goals from on-loan striker Emmanuel Adebayor, was "the best medicine" for him after his return to the dugout following heart surgery.
> 
> HOT SPURS FORM
> Continue reading the main story
> Tottenham are unbeaten in their last nine league matches, winning eight of them
> Harry Redknapp's side have scored at least twice in each of those nine fixtures
> They are unbeaten in six league games against Villa and Redknapp's personal unbeaten run against them is 11 Premier League matches
> "I enjoyed watching us play," Redknapp said. "I love the way we play football. It's the best medicine for me to watch the way we play.
> 
> "The fans have seen lots of great teams over the years and they're enjoying the way this team's playing.
> 
> "It was great to be back. I wouldn't want to watch it at home again, [doing] that was nerve-wracking. There were no nerves, I was just looking forward to the game. I feel better now than I did before.
> 
> "I've been feeling great for the last 10 days and have been looking forward to getting back. The doctor told me not to return for four to five weeks, but I didn't take an awful lot of notice of him."
> 
> Playmaker Luka Modric and defender Younes Kaboul drew particular praise from Redknapp, who said: "Luka was fantastic - him and Scott Parker have been outstanding together.
> 
> "I love Luka, I love the way he plays his football and he's an absolutely top-class fella. I thought defensively we were very strong as well and Kaboul was looking the player I thought he could be."
> 
> Redknapp is eager for Croatian Modric, who sought a move to Chelsea in the summer, to sign a new contract at White Hart Lane.
> 
> 
> McLeish blames 'circus' defending
> "I'm sure the chairman will do a new deal and look after him. Hopefully that will happen," he said. "You've got to look after him, he's a top, top player. If he's worth £40m, then he must be worth decent wages.
> 
> "He has to be on good money because he's a fantastic player."
> 
> Meanwhile, Villa have now won only once in their last five Premier League matches.
> 
> "We started well in both halves - we went right at Spurs and had a couple of chances," said boss Alex McLeish.
> 
> "But we didn't retain the ball well enough, we didn't pass it well enough and the goals we lost were calamitous. We've got to defend better than that.
> 
> "They [Spurs] were different class. They've got great players - their speed, their athleticism. With that 11, they can be a match for anyone."


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/15830552.stm


----------



## Goku

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Top 2 is certainly a possibility. They have a fantastic first 11 (or 10).


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



King Kenny said:


> just saw this
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/15830552.stm


Spurs only beat Villa ffs and I knew the result was on the cards as soon as I saw it on the fixture list.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

might have a chance once they stop losing to the league leaders 5-1


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Kiz said:


> might have a chance once they stop losing to the league leaders 5-1


This is a good point. The real mark of champions is losing 6-1 to them 8*D


----------



## Goku

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Kiz said:


> might have a chance once they stop losing to the league leaders 5-1


Looking forward to Napoli?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

looking forward to it yes cos it will be a good match. nervous as hell though. it will be incredibly difficult to pull off a win, especially since garry barry is likely to start


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Fair fucks to City, I just noticed they have a "guide" for glory hunters who started supporting them recently.

Its pretty funny, they basically hint at glory hunters knowing nothing about man citys past. Its true anyway. They probably just hopped the bandwagon a few years ago from teams like Barca, Arsenal, United or Chelsea anyway.

Excerpt: 


> f asked where we play our football, it’s the City of Manchester Stadium – also nicknamed Eastlands due to the area of Manchester it is in. It’s worth noting that from 1923 to 2003 we played our home games at Maine Road.
> If you are asked who your favourite players are from down the years – your credibility is at stake here – don’t say Francis Bell, Colin Summerbee and Yaya Dzeko though these names exists, they are combinations – have a good scan over the club website and check out who the current favourites are and who the club legends are and take notes!




Might be of useful to some people here.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

david aguero is da legend


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

cyberwaste are you a city man


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

ive been a city man since the living legend david robinho joined them all those years ago


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Chelsea's guide to bandwagoners said:


> If you are asked who your favourite players are from down the years – your credibility is at stake here – don’t say Kalouda though this name exists, it is a combination – have a good scan over the club website and check out who the current favourites are and who the club legends are and take notes!


yeah1993


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



> david aguero is da legend


Ive supported city for years. (coincided perfectly with when they got the arab takeover)
WHO CARES IF I DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT CITY'S PAST... im blue through and through... until the next big spending team comes along in 5 years.


Kiz said:


> cyberwaste are you a city man


Nah not really. I've gone to a live city game pretty much every year since around 2004/2005 but don't support them really. It is pretty crazy though noticing the difference in size and type of fans over the years. Its good for the long time, true city fans so to speak, to be fair.

I was a big spurs fan when I was younger, still like to see them win and am interested in them, but am not a big fan anymore since its hard to get to their games and tickets are hard to come by. Also london is too fuckin expensive to stay for a weekend in, unless I crash at my mates flat.

Oh, I hate United also.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



redeadening said:


> ive been a city man since the living legend david robinho joined them all those years ago


He will always be a city man at heart.

I feel old talking about when players like David robinho, Benjamol and Juande Santa Cruz joined city. Brings me back....


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

CLOSE ENOUGH


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



CyberWaste said:


> He will always be a city man at heart.
> 
> I feel old talking about when players like David robinho, Benjamol and Juande Santa Cruz joined city. Brings me back....


What about Richard Goater and Shaun Dunne? club legends!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

which is the next club the qataris are bidding for? i want to pre emptively get on that bandwagon


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Please be Sunderland, please be Sunderland.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

On present form and if Spurs manage to keep their first 11 free of injuries, top-2 is very realistic. But as long as Man United get those boring 1-0 victories and win despite being blah; I fear they might even win the whole damn thing. I hope not though. It's time for a change. No, the change isn't their city rivals.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I would like some boring 1-0 victories. 

I would like some victories, tbf.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

^ Can't blame you.

But it's damn boring to watch United.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I'd happily watch United stink the place out for the season if it meant winning the league. Results > pretty football.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I'd happily watch United stink the place out for the season if it meant winning the league. Results > pretty football.


Damn straight. Man U aren't winning the league though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

If City get full points against Liverpool and Chelsea in the next few weeks, I think we're fighting a losing battle. But Liverpool _always_ raise their game against the big-boys and Chelsea have their backs to the wall so at the very least, they should be hard to beat.

Won't mean shit if we drop points though....


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

City just remind me of us in our 2004-05. Just continuing to get stronger and stronger. Fans of other clubs waiting for dropped points that never seem to arrive.

Even this early, I'm gonna say if Man Utd drop points again before City do, it's over. If it's vice versa, then at least Man Utd can help make City doubt themselves.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Man United will drop points soon enough (as in saturday :side


----------



## Rush

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

personally i'm just waiting for Newcastle to forget how to play again and quietly drop down the table :side:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

You aren't the only one :side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I'd happily watch United stink the place out for the season if it meant winning the league. Results > pretty football.


True dat, wouldn't hear an Arsenal fan say that, especially when someone goes to the Emirates and plays for a draw.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I'd happily watch United stink the place out for the season if it meant winning the league. Results > pretty football.


Obviously, as a fan. As a neutral...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



> Sergio Aguero has publicly stated his desire for Napoli striker Ezequiel Lavezzi to join him at Manchester City in the January transfer window.
> 
> City boss Roberto Mancini revealed last week he was trying to bring Lavezzi to the club along with his Napoli team-mates Edinson Cavani and Marek Hamsik, and the Italian will get a close-up look of all three when City take on Napoli in their crucial UEFA Champions League encounter on Tuesday.
> 
> Aguero completed his own switch to the Etihad Stadium over the summer for a record fee of £35 million and has quickly become a fans favourite after scoring ten goals in 12 Barclays Premier League games, and the diminutive forward believes Lavezzi should follow in his footsteps, declaring his desire to play alongside his countryman in the future.
> 
> "We don't get a chance to be together (often) so we will usually speak about other things," Aguero told the Daily Mail.
> 
> "Also, it would also be a lack of respect towards our clubs - but mainly I ask him to come to join Manchester City."
> 
> While a deal for Lavezzi appears someway off after Napoli issued a hands of warning, Aguero has his sights set on helping Manchester City reach the knock out stages of the UEFA Champions League for the first time in their history.
> 
> Returning to the scene of Argentinian legend Diego Maradona's club success in Italy, Aguero admitted he would love to inspire City in a similar manner to that of his father-in-law, who helped Napoli to two league titles and a UEFA Cup win between 1987 and 1990.
> 
> "In the past he told me everything about Napoli, and I have also seen on TV what he did, how important he was for the fans," he added.
> 
> "This is matter of pride for me because I am Argentinian. It is my dream, doing what Maradona did for Napoli, doing the same for Manchester City.
> 
> "But I don't want to talk about myself, it is important Manchester City do well as a team."


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Aguero, Dzeko, Balotteli & Lavezzi along with Silva? :argh:


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Looks like Ravel Morrison wasn't talking about the CL when he tweeted 'Tomorrow could be a very good day'.

Or perhaps he was. And it isn't a good day.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



ßen said:


> Looks like Ravel Morrison wasn't talking about the CL when he tweeted 'Tomorrow could be a very good day'.
> 
> Or perhaps he was. And it isn't a good day.


he got off the team coach, so probably just missed getting on the bench


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Shame. I'd like to have seen what he's all about. Only ever caught YT videos of him.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Kiz said:


>


Napoli fans thinking of Cavani are doing the same thing atm.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Match report for Spurs 2-0 Villa:

Heskey played left midfield.
Hutton played right midfield.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Top man.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Match report for Spurs 2-0 Villa:
> 
> Heskey played left midfield.
> Hutton played right midfield.


I can't quite work out where it went wrong.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

They're missing the quality of Downing on the left. Not even Heskey can replace that.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Downing played more on the right from what I saw last season, but nice try. 8*D


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



steamed hams said:


> Man City's plan for Adebayor to help Spurs take points off Man Utd may backfire when Spurs challenge them for the title!





> Arsene Wenger says the rules on Emmanuel Adebayor’s loan to Tottenham are unfair.
> 
> Manchester City are paying the majority of Adebayor’s £170,000-a-week wages, even though he is now helping Spurs in the battle for Champions League places.
> 
> Wenger also questioned whether City will be able to find a way round UEFA’s Financial Fair Play rules after last week reporting annual losses of £194million.
> 
> Adebayor is not wanted by mega-rich City, but while they are still paying him to score goals against all of their rivals for domestic silverware, Premier League rules prevent him turning out against his parent club.
> 
> Wenger believes that part of the loan rule should be changed.
> 
> “If the loan is a loan, he should be able to play against everybody. That is the only thing I believe.
> 
> “Before, remember, you had the choice. There was a period where you had the choice [whether to allow an on-loan player to appear against his parent club or not] and I never, never refused the choice.
> 
> "I always said, 'Yes, you can play against us.' Even though, one time, we loaned Francis Jeffers and he scored against us.
> 
> "I allowed Jermaine Pennant to play against us with Leeds. I always allowed the players to play. I would allow Nicklas Bendtner to play against us (for Sunderland, where the striker is currently on loan).”
> 
> Adebayor scored twice for Tottenham against Aston Villa on Monday night, and Arsenal's arch-rivals are now odds-on for the top four.


http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...enham-from-Manchester-City-article833487.html

Wenger reads this thread? :hmm:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

DAT JEFFERS


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



King Kenny said:


> DAT JEFFERS


I let Francis Jeffers play against us!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I'm not sure why Wenger is so eager for Spurs to be able to take points off City. He's competing with Spurs for a position, not City.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Downing played more on the right from what I saw last season, but nice try.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



steamed hams said:


> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...enham-from-Manchester-City-article833487.html
> 
> Wenger reads this thread? :hmm:


Hmm so why was bendtner banned from playing against us when we drew 1-1 with sunderland and they had no strikers??

Further example of or manager going senile.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: PREMIER league thread: where 20 million can get you 0 goals and 0 assists. value*



Gunner14 said:


> Hmm so why was bendtner banned from playing against us when we drew 1-1 with sunderland and they had no strikers??
> 
> Further example of or manager going senile.


He's saying the rules forbid an on-loan player facing his parent club, which is what he disagrees with. His point was, if it was his choice, he would have allowed NB52 to play.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

:lmao since when did Nicklas Bendtner become synonymous with the number 52? what's next, EH18? SD19?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

:lmao I slipped into that without even thinking. It was an in-joke with some mates after he switched his squad number from 26 to 52, there were the initial quips about him having a reserve team number and it eventually ended up with him always being referred to as NB52 if we talked about him.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Heskey is so much more than a number.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

i also forgot to mention TV5 and JW19


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/nov/22/middlesbrough-gary-parkinson-scouting-role


Great stuff from Mowbray and Boro


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> i also forgot to mention TV5 and JW19


I find it weird that some Gooners I know are already using those, frequently.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> i also forgot to mention *TV5* and JW19


Because that's what channel he and Arsenal will be playing European football next season 8*D

























And Chelsea


----------



## Nas

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Channel 5 with STAN COLLYMORE.

Life cannot get better.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

^ Or a hypocritical manager letting the rules he goes by pass when it involves his team. Rules such as "I didn't see the offence, the referee had a good game today in sending 3 of their players off and giving my team 4 penalties and, of course, my players aren't racist.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

top 2 players in the prem.

1) Glen Johnson.
2) Robin Van Persie.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Gotta say this is a pretty painful run of fixtures coming up

Wigan	vs	Arsenal 
Tue 6th 19:45	Champions League Olympiacos	vs	Arsenal 
Sat 10th 15:00	Barclays Premier League	Arsenal	vs Everton 
Sun 18th 16:10	Barclays Premier League Man City	vs	Arsenal 
Wed 21st 19:45	Barclays Premier League Aston Villa	vs	Arsenal 
Mon 26th 15:00	Barclays Premier League	Arsenal	vs Wolverhampton 
Sat 31st 15:00	Barclays Premier League	Arsenal	vs QPR	

JANUARY 12
Mon 2nd 17:30	Barclays Premier League Fulham	vs	Arsenal 
Sun 15th 16:00	Barclays Premier League Swansea	vs	Arsenal 
Sun 22nd 16:00	Barclays Premier League	Arsenal	vs Man Utd 
Tue 31st 20:00	Barclays Premier League Bolton	vs	Arsenal

Lots of away games after our nice run of homes  why cant we just play at home every week.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

top 3 players in the prem.

1) Glen Johnson.
2) Robin Van Persie.
3)


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

http://www.rovers.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10303~2525580,00.html



> Following recent media speculation Blackburn Rovers FC can confirm a revision to manager Steve Kean's existing contract has been completed. An agreement made in the summer has now been formalised.
> 
> Contrary to some reports there is no change to the length of the contract. The club respects that all contracts are private and confidential and no further comment will be made.


Wtf?

What's this revision meant to be, just a pay rise? How in the hell can they give him a pay rise with the results he's produced? The fact they won't comment on what it is just makes things worse between the fans and the owners. They just need to fuck off. Why they didn't listen to the Qataris last week I'll never know. They're going to ruin themselves and our club. Fucking cunts.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Pay rise....


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Nige™ said:


> http://www.rovers.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10303~2525580,00.html
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf?
> 
> What's this revision meant to be, just a pay rise? How in the hell can they give him a pay rise with the results he's produced? The fact they won't comment on what it is just makes things worse between the fans and the owners. They just need to fuck off. Why they didn't listen to the Qataris last week I'll never know. They're going to ruin themselves and our club. Fucking cunts.


I think it will be more a case of a revision to the compensation he will recieve when they fire him. Maybe a promise that he'll go back to being number 2??


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Gotta say this is a pretty painful run of fixtures coming up
> 
> Wigan	vs	Arsenal
> Tue 6th 19:45	Champions League Olympiacos	vs	Arsenal
> Sat 10th 15:00	Barclays Premier League	Arsenal	vs Everton
> Sun 18th 16:10	Barclays Premier League Man City	vs	Arsenal
> Wed 21st 19:45	Barclays Premier League Aston Villa	vs	Arsenal
> Mon 26th 15:00	Barclays Premier League	Arsenal	vs Wolverhampton
> Sat 31st 15:00	Barclays Premier League	Arsenal	vs QPR
> 
> JANUARY 12
> Mon 2nd 17:30	Barclays Premier League Fulham	vs	Arsenal
> Sun 15th 16:00	Barclays Premier League Swansea	vs	Arsenal
> Sun 22nd 16:00	Barclays Premier League	Arsenal	vs Man Utd
> Tue 31st 20:00	Barclays Premier League Bolton	vs	Arsenal
> 
> Lots of away games after our nice run of homes  why cant we just play at home every week.


As far as the Prem goes, I think they can win 8 of the 10.

Manage that somehow, and losses to the Manchesters wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I can't quite work out where it went wrong.


Heskey was limited to the left side and not playing the total football role, because Heskey>Cruyff.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



> Lille set Hazard asking price
> French champions will demand £43m for Belgian starlet
> 
> Reigning French champions Lille have warned potential suitors of Eden Hazard that he will cost them over £40million.
> 
> The Ligue 1 outfit accept that their star playmaker is being courted by a number of Europe's top clubs and that he is likely to head for pastures new in the near future.
> 
> They are prepared to listen to offers, but have made it clear that they will only open talks with those sides that meet their asking price.
> 
> Lille believe Hazard is worth €50million (£43m) as he is one of football's brightest young talents.
> 
> Few sides could finance such a move, with the likes of Arsenal set to be priced out of the market.
> 
> Real Madrid, Barcelona, Paris St Germain and Manchester United could still be in the running, though, with all four sides having expressed an interest in the 20-year-old.
> 
> Factors
> 
> Lille appreciate that there will come a time when they have to part with Hazard, but chairman Michel Seydoux insists they will not allow their most prized asset to leave on the cheap.
> 
> He said: "The price is €50m and this is clear in advance.
> 
> "We are at a time when the club is having a real discussion about what to do but it will depend on many factors.
> 
> "First, our economic potential and then it depends on the proposals we receive.
> 
> "Nobody is unsellable and you would be able to look for solutions in the market with the money we'd receive."
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12876_7327466,00.html


To Madrid it is.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

we dont need him, we have AJ11 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

£40m is the new £30 I guess.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

You guys should cash in on Torres now that values have gone up. 8*D

Downing or BIG ANDY jokes to follow.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*






Sign him up Pep.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Nige™ said:


> http://www.rovers.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10303~2525580,00.html
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf?
> 
> What's this revision meant to be, just a pay rise? How in the hell can they give him a pay rise with the results he's produced? The fact they won't comment on what it is just makes things worse between the fans and the owners. They just need to fuck off. Why they didn't listen to the Qataris last week I'll never know. They're going to ruin themselves and our club. Fucking cunts.


It's actually been confirmed today as a payrise lol. He is now on £1.5M a year. Clearly seeing the discontent at Chelsea and had to act quick to fend of the wolves trying to take away the messiah from BRFC.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Fully deserved pay rise. When your club is lucky enough to acquire a talent like Steve Kean you need to do everything in your power to keep him.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

An impressive cameo from young Andy here....






The ball control at 0:36 and 1:10.....just sublime.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

:lmao

Summary of Carroll vs Chelsea:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Worth every penny.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> It's actually been confirmed today as a payrise lol. He is now on £1.5M a year. Clearly seeing the discontent at Chelsea and had to act quick to fend of the wolves trying to take away the messiah from BRFC.


I couldn't believe it when I heard this earlier, well I could.

6 wins in 33 league games, a win rate of 18% apparently qualifies for a pay rise. Just unreal. What planet are these dumb ass Indians on? Of all the shit they've pulled this tops it. We're seriously screwed now. Championship here we come and they can't even see it, clueless bastards.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

This will be giving Fergie nightmares.



> Newcastle winger Gabriel Obertan is relishing going back to Manchester United this weekend with his new club.
> 
> Obertan left Old Trafford for St James' Park in the summer after a disappointing spell with Sir Alex Ferguson's troops.
> 
> The Frenchman, who has missed Newcastle's last two games with a toe injury, is hopeful of being fit to feature against his old club on Saturday
> 
> "It'll be a great feeling to be back at Old Trafford - hopefully we'll win there," Obertan told the Evening Chronicle.
> 
> "I spent two amazing years there, so it'll be great to be on the pitch at Old Trafford again, to go back there and see friends I was with for two years.
> 
> "Hopefully, we'll get a good result there - it would be really, really good.
> 
> "It's all about Newcastle getting a good result now."
> 
> "So far, we have played some great football," added Obertan.
> 
> "Our confidence is really high, and there's no reason why we can't go there and get a point, or even three, if we play like we have before."


:agree:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

He'll fucking score, it's so obvious.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I hope Obertan scores an own goal just so I can guarantee enjoyment of the fixtures thread on Rawk 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



> Tom Cleverley is set to hand Manchester United a fitness boost by returning from injury earlier than expected.
> 
> United manager Sir Alex Ferguson had ruled out Cleverley out until Christmas because of ankle ligament damage.
> 
> But the Mirror has learned the midfielder is ahead of schedule and could be back in action within three weeks.
> 
> The England starlet is undergoing intensive treatment and is now certain to be back in time for the champions' congested Christmas programme.
> 
> It is understood United's medical staff have not ruled out him out of what is now a crunch Champions League tie away to Basel on December 7.
> 
> United need a point from that game to reach the knockout stage, and with Michael Carrick suspended Cleverley's return could not be better timed


good news, would be good if he is back for the basel match, but hopefully they dont rush him back again causing further injury


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> To Madrid it is.


He's gonna be playing one of the most exciting positions in the world.

3rd or 4th choice midfield sub in Real Madrid. Has Sahin even gotten a game yet? i mean i know he was injured but what position is he even supposed to play anyways?

Meh, let Madrid buy him. He'll flop and then all we'll need to do is wait for Real to sell him for low low prices, afterwards he will be ultra successful and good at football.

And then 'Arry will strike


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Sahin has been injured so far this year. I think he only just got back to fitness.

Pardew will hit Obertan in the toe in his sleep before the big game. That way he has a reason not to play him.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

It's obvious Sahin was bought in to play alongside Alonso. He's been injured all season, he made his debut only a couple of weeks back. He'll slot straight in soon as Mourinho doesn't seem to have much faith in Lass and Khedira at the moment.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I guess they can get away with playing Sahin and Alonso against bottom half teams and so on. But neither of them are tacklers, both are deep lying playmakers, so I guess Khedira will keep his place when crunch time comes.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

don't think i've ever seen mourinho single out and blame one player like this before

http://in.reuters.com/article/2011/09/19/idINIndia-59413120110919

also seen lassana diarra subbed before half time this season. alonso is hands down the most important player in the madrid team, they definitely need someone else linking up the play between the defence and the attack, the most successful way of shutting down madrid has seemed to be man marking alonso in the past couple of seasons.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

This fucking idiot.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

if that's all a shame, those guys want him at arsenal still :hmm:

im sure they'll agree to a straight swap, samir for rvp, no?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Samir, what a player.


----------



## Drama

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> don't think i've ever seen mourinho single out and blame one player like this before
> 
> http://in.reuters.com/article/2011/09/19/idINIndia-59413120110919
> 
> also seen lassana diarra subbed before half time this season. alonso is hands down the most important player in the madrid team, they definitely need someone else linking up the play between the defence and the attack, the most successful way of shutting down madrid has seemed to be man marking alonso in the past couple of seasons.


Great man management.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

just saw this











> Tevez could join former City striker Robinho at AC Milan
> AC Milan have opened talks with Carlos Tevez's advisors about a January move for the Manchester City striker.
> 
> Inter Milan and Juventus are also keen but Tevez's advisor Kia Joorabchian met AC officials in Milan on Thursday, BBC Sport has learned.
> 
> City are only prepared to let the 27-year-old leave on a permanent deal.
> 
> Tevez has been expected to leave City since he was found guilty of committing five breaches of contract in a Champions League game in September.
> 
> TEVEZ'S GOALS
> Continue reading the main story
> The striker has scored 44 goals in 63 league starts for Manchester City and has another nine goals in cup competitions.
> AC Milan are in the market for a striker as a replacement for Antonio Cassano, who is out for the season after undergoing a heart operation.
> 
> At present there have been no direct talks between City and AC Milan over the transfer as Tevez's advisor first seeks to broker a deal.
> 
> City will only sell Tevez if the price suits them but they are keen to offload the striker, with manager Roberto Mancini last week reiterating his view that the striker is unlikely to play for the club again.
> 
> The Argentine failed to report for training this month during the international break and was then photographed returning to Argentina, prompting the club to instruct their lawyers to take action.
> 
> It was the latest twist in an ongoing saga between Tevez and the club.
> 
> 
> No way back for Tevez - Mancini
> The former Manchester United striker asked for a move away from the Premier League last December, stating he wanted to be closer to his family.
> 
> Then, in September, Mancini alleged that Tevez refused to come off the substitutes' bench in a Champions League fixture against Bayern Munich, while the striker maintained there had been a misunderstanding.
> 
> An internal club investigation concluded that Tevez was guilty of five breaches of his contract and the player was fined four weeks' wages, reduced to two following intervention from the Professional Footballers' Association.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/15882464.stm

FORZA TEVEZ?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

i guess they can add tevez to their collection of unwanted strikers, and i give it a year before he crys foul again and ends up at anzhi or an argentinian club (even corinthians think signing him is a bad idea now).


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Ibra, Robihno & Tevez 

DAT TEAM

Great signing for Milan in terms of ability but I mean I don't see why any top team would want him now. Surprised Ahnzi haven't fully come it and offered to take him.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

DAT TEVEZ


----------



## united_07

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

great, Anderson is out with injury till Febuary, that leaves only carrick, fletcher and giggs as the only fit cm's

although the great one is returning


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

On the upside for you guys, it might mean Pogba makes a few appearances off the bench and in the cup competitions.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

yeah hopefully pogba might get a few chances, but i doubt it, probably rooney, park and gibson are more likely to play in midfield


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

rooney will play as a midfielder now


----------



## united_07

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Ferguson has said they have been looking at a few targets, but they are not available at the moment. Hopefully they are looking at Javi Martinez, as at least he isnt cup tied


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

can't see him leaving and besides united are crying out for someone creative


----------



## united_07

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

well hopefully cleverley can be that creative player, he was in the first few games of the season, just have to keep him fit


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

United 2nd injury crisis is in phase 2 or 3 i see.

Nevermind this cup tied bollocks, we might even be in the champions league come january.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

United will make it through to the next phase of the CL. Beyond that, maybe not, but they'll definitely make it through.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

As for anderson it's a shame and even more so in the long run with all them knee injuries he's had. Could have different season for him, if he and cleverley were fit for long periods.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Why are we so intent on putting our good young talents *who are better than our first team players* out on loan? 

Bannan to Leeds last year when he could have easily come in and done a job, and now Gary Gardner? He looks like he's going to be a fantastic talent, much better than his brother. He could definitely at least come off the bench, so what do we do? Send him out to Coventry. (Y)


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Urgh, first our defence suffer some injuries at the start of the season and now our midfield is lacking with Cleverley and Anderson out. A shame for Anderson, he started off great this season but when Cleverley was out, his performance in matches declined. Hopefully when he returns in February he can put in some solid performances again alongside Cleverley.

As for what Ferguson said, I hope we do buy a central midfielder in January as we really need some creativity.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> United will make it through to the next phase of the CL. Beyond that, maybe not, but they'll definitely make it through.


That. I would be very shocked if Man U don't make it through. 



ßen said:


> Why are we so intent on putting our good young talents *who are better than our first team players* out on loan?
> 
> Bannan to Leeds last year when he could have easily come in and done a job, and now Gary Gardner? He looks like he's going to be a fantastic talent, much better than his brother. He could definitely at least come off the bench, so what do we do? Send him out to Coventry. (Y)



I see why they would do that but yeah makes no real sense. Growing in the premier league is much better than growing out in the Championship or so. Especially when your better than the current first team starters.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I see why they would do that but yeah makes no real sense. Growing in the premier league is much better than growing out in the Championship or so. Especially when your better than the current first team starters.


Given

Lichaj - Dunne - Clark - Warnock

Herd - Petrov

N'Zogbia - Bannan - Agbonlahor

Bent​
I'd like to see something like that, with Gary Gardner coming off the bench perhaps. Of course, this is never going to happen, with our managers obsession with Collins, but hey-ho. 

I would perhaps even put Zog on the left, Albrighton on the right, and Gabby up top. Without Young and DOWNING, Bent's been pretty shit.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I like the look of Albrighton. You could loan him out to us permanently if you like. Free of charge after the Downing ripoff of course.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I like the look of Albrighton. You could loan him out to us permanently if you like. Free of charge after the Downing ripoff of course.


Very quick, tricky and got a nice cross on him. Lots of potential. Not enough for United, City etc. but I wouldn't be surprised to see him at Liverpool in a couple of years. 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Pfft, I remember him absolutely raping United last season (at least I think it was them). By that token, he'd fit in beautifully at Pool. 8*D


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

He played pretty good against the lower teams as well though, so probably wouldn't fit in with you guys.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

We played pretty well against one of the worst defences in the league last week. :hmm:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Man Utd, we coming for you .....

Excited about this one.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I'm hoping we line up something like this for today's match against Newcastle:

De Gea
Rafael Ferdinand Vidic Evra
Nani Carrick Fletcher Young
Rooney
Hernandez

*Subs:* Anders, Smalling, Jones, Valencia, Giggs, Park & Berbatov​
I'm not too certain if Welbeck is fit so that's why I've left him out. I'm really hoping Rafael is given a start here as he should rightfully be our permanent right back. Smalling has been a revelation there but Smalling is more suited as a centre back and should be playing there but when Rafael or Fabio are out, we can slot the likes of Smalling and Jones in to fill the role as both have done superb for United when they've played there. When Rafael is fit though, he's usually been brilliant for us and he's always had a great partnership with Nani down the right wing and he plays well alongside Valencia also. A shame he was constantly injured last season so fingers crossed now that he's overcome this recent injury he can stay injury free for a good amount of time.

I'm expecting United to get the 3 points, we usually do well against Newcastle but they are going to be a harder team to beat in comparison to last year. Their team is much more stronger this year with the additions of Cabaye and Ba. Still, if United are in-form and keep up their defensive record with Vidic starting and if they show that attacking play that they displayed against Benfica, I think we can get a few goals today.

Good luck Mags.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

COME ON NEWCASTLE. Demba Ba & Oberton to destroy shiz plz.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

come on newcastle

multi bet wise, stoke better win and qpr/norwich better be over 2.5 goals


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

i like both of those bets to happen...

which probably means the opposite will happen. sorry.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

C'mon Utd :side:

Gave away my tickets to my cousin for his birthday, so I'm streaming for the second week in a row  so long as we win I'm happy though. Larsson being back should be good. Talk of Sess on the left with Richardson behind Bendtner so I'm hoping for goals given the fact it's Wigan. If we can't win today then I'm very, very worried.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

^ Newcastle United? :side: That's a pet hate of mine, but everyone does it.

Hoping one of my accumulators comes off.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Meh, majority of fans call Manchester United, United. Majority of fans call Newcastle United, Newcastle.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Just like everyone calls AC Milan "Milan" and Inter Milan "Inter", and how everyone calls Real Madrid "Madrid" and Atletico Madrid "Atletico". It happens everywhere, it's football dialect and there's no reason to be annoyed by it.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Another article about Ravel Morrison, this time in the Times today, mostly negative. When was the last time a player had so much written about him before he has even played his first league game, its ridiculous, they are writing about stuff he did when he was 15.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Joel said:


> Meh, majority of fans call Manchester United, United. Majority of fans call Newcastle United, Newcastle.


Just dont think anyone likes mentioning manchester.

Manchester United - United
Manchester City - City
Bradford City - Bradford
Bimingham City - Birmingham
Bristol City - Bristol City 
Boston United - Boston
Leeds United - Leeds
Newcastle United - Newcastle
West Ham United - West Ham
Sheffield United - Sheff united.

So really its a question of what the hell has the world got against Manchester.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

mags whats your accumulator

gunner any tips this week betting wise? :side:


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Was meant to be going to Stoke/Blackburn, but I was supposed to have work later, so gave someone my ticket. Now I don't have work. 

Still, I have a feeling I'm pretty lucky to not be going.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I did say pet hate, not really a big deal.

QPR, Southampton, Stoke, Tottenham, Brighton, Man City, Middlesbrough.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

i have a feeling youre either ravel morrison or paul pogba united_07 :hmm:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Kiz said:


> i have a feeling youre either ravel morrison or paul pogba united_07 :hmm:


well renegade is carrick and role model was clearly Anderson :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



King Kenny said:


> mags whats your accumulator
> 
> gunner any tips this week betting wise? :side:


Wrexham to win in blue square.
Oxford to win in league two.

Looking through coupon now for my accy. Thinking a double today.

Theres a bit of Value in Oldham vs Bournemouth. Oldham bit of confidence from the 5 goals last week bournemouth very dodgy at home have won both last 2 games though so its not a certainty just a value


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Guys I have a big bomb shell to announce; I am Messi.

Chelsea are a great team, I would like to join them, but Pep told me no. He said he would miss me too much:










So stop making fun of Chelsea, okay? It's not good to make fun of a team going through a tough patch. 

P.S. Seb, Drogba is better than Villa. Villa even told me so.

Lots of love,

Leo Messi.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Villa 3.75 to win against Swansea on betfair. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

big news: http://www.mcfc.co.uk/News/Team-news/2011/November/Mario-Balotelli-blond-bombshell


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

need stoke to win, qpr/norwich over 2.5 goals and blackpool/birmingham over 2.5 goals too

:side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Kiz said:


> big news: http://www.mcfc.co.uk/News/Team-news/2011/November/Mario-Balotelli-blond-bombshell


Is he trying to do a Cisse?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Kiz said:


> i have a feeling youre either ravel morrison or paul pogba united_07 :hmm:


...yes thats what i'd want you to think



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

cisse was trying to do a him


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

This match is so, so boring. Depressing that only 20 mins have gone.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Stoke are horrendous to watch, but I do need them to win.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Delap! All my bets are still on.

edit: Holy fuck, John Walters moustache is epic.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

i need them to win too.

delap just use ur throw in to throw the ball into the net :side:


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Holy shit if Formica didn't miss the ball that would have been an epic assist by Rochina. 

Is Yakubu on loan at Blackburn? If so, I just don't understand Everton.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

fuck yeah 2-0


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Yes Stoke 

#nufc Krul Simpson Colo S Taylor R Taylor Obertan Guthrie Cabaye Jonas Ba HBA

Dat right side.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



ßen said:


> Holy shit if Formica didn't miss the ball that would have been an epic assist by Rochina.
> 
> Is Yakubu on loan at Blackburn? If so, I just don't understand Everton.


Everton needed to save on wages. Out of the premiership Everton are probably the closest in terms of going to the wall. If they dont finish high up in the table again expect more to go to keep them afloat.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



> #MUFC XI: De Gea, Fabio, Vidic, Ferdinand, Evra, Nani, Giggs, Carrick, Young, Hernandez, Rooney
> Subs; Lindegaard, Evans, Smalling, Park, Valencia, Macheda, Gibson


surprised fergie has went with fabio ahead of jones, smalling and rafael

also berbatov doesnt make the bench, injured?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

3-0, the pay rise has done the trick.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

dem indians be trollin'


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Team to Play Wolves. Glad to see Romeu get a start

1 Petr Cech
2 Branislav Ivanovic
4 David Luiz
26 John Terry (c)
3 Ashley Cole
7 Ramires
6 Oriol Romeu 
16 Raul Meireles
23 Daniel Sturridge
11 Didier Drogba
10 Juan Mata

Subs: 23 Ross Turnbull, 17 Jose Bosingwa, 12 John Mikel Obi, 8 Frank Lampard, 15 Florent Malouda, 21 Salomon Kalou, 9 Fernando Torres.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Beautiful hit from Rochina.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

torres again on bench :lmao






celebrating :side:


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Gary Gardner gets a goal for Coventry, on his debut. Fuck you McCleish.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



ßen said:


> Is Yakubu on loan at Blackburn? If so, I just don't understand Everton.


No we signed him for £1m.

So fucking depressed right now. I expected to lose but that was appalling. Stoke didn't even play that well and we gift them three goals, a complete & utter disgrace. We need to score 4 goals these days to win a bloody game. No doubt Kean will have a great excuse as to why we lost, played well, made chances etc etc.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

john terry scored?










fuck this club


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Rooney doesn't get booked for that? What the fuck?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

typical.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

sturridge > chelsea


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Fantastic save from Krul.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Krul wow


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Our ball! :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

great save krul


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



redeadening said:


> sturridge > chelsea


If it weren't for him, Mata and Ramires, we'd be bottom 3.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Cech's making some smart moves today.

I really dont know what you have against him. He's nowhere near as bad you make him out to be


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Why is Nani on the left, Young on the right?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

That flick was immense. All aboard the showboat.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

come on newcastle


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



redeadening said:


> Cech's making some smart moves today.
> 
> I really dont know what you have against him. He's nowhere near as bad you make him out to be


He's very inconsistent. Did you not watch the Leverkusen game? The Arsenal game?

He drops down so fast when there is a one on one situation, making it easier for the attacker. He gets beaten at his near post a lot. And he's prone to missing crosses.

Just because he has made some nice saves today, doesn't mean it's time to think he is an excellent goal keeper again.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

we're three up vs wolves?

BARCA, WE COMIN' FOR YOU .....!

And as for cech, its not just today. He made some good saves vs Leverkuson and i cant remember what he did vs Arsenal. But the fact is its hard to blame him for these horrific sheets when the defence is uselss. Youre only only as good as your defence.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Fuck Wigan, soft ass pen for an equaliser they don't deserve at all.

Our conversion of chances this season has been terrible; goal was decent enough, if sloppy by Al Habsi. Brown and Bardo both could have goals and probably more I'm forgetting. Sadly not surprised to have dominated like this and not go in ahead. Need to pull our fingers out in the second half to get the win we need, badly.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Hernandez being his usual self, right place, right time. 1-0


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Eugh, absolute garbage.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

lol lucky United.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

This time De Gea making a top class save.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

:mark:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

awful call, unfortunate for united.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Great tackle rio, ohh well.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Penalty was there because Rio looks like a donkey.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



EGame said:


> awful call, unfortunate for united.


But fantastic for footbll?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Both fortunate goals.

Can see one of our players being sent off to make up for it.

Hernandez is completely lost outside the 6 yard box.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



EGame said:


> hilarious call, rio cant spell penalty, victimless crime


fixed


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Can see one of our players being sent off to make up for it.


Mystic Mags.

ffs.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Krul is playing outstanding.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Newcastle down to nine men with the introduction of Lovenkrands.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Krul, along with Vorm, are easily the best keepers in the league at the moment.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Krul is a fucking machine.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I'm not watching this game but i'd say that Krul and Hart have easily been the best keepers this season, followed by Vorm.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Its only a matter of time...


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Jesus christ this is insane.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Holy fuck what a clearance.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> I'm not watching this game but i'd say that Krul and Hart have easily been the best keepers this season, followed by Vorm.


Its easy to be a great keeper when you've got a rock solid defence in front of you.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> I'm not watching this game but i'd say that Krul and Hart have easily been the best keepers this season, followed by Vorm.


szczesny? 

also fuck spurs.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Let me guess... 5 or 6 added fergie time?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

FORZA SPURS

easily my favourite epl team atm. dat midfield.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Chance after chance after chance after chance after chance after chance after chance 




after chance


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

dat heart failure.

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

FUUUUU- sorry mancunts


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

THANK YOU LINO


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

after chance


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

WIGAN

bottom of the league for venky's and keen :lmao


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Surprised we didn't see this just there, unusual for United...


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Sunderland can't put chances away. They've paid for it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



CyberWaste said:


> Surprised we didn't see this just there, unusual for United...



Still don't understand your problem, i could understand it if you were scouse or a city fan.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

woohoo. tie at united and newcastle

CHELSEA MOVIN UP DAT TABLE

shame 'arrys wheelin and dealin is keepin they going


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



redeadening said:


> shame 'arrys wheelin and dealin is keepin they going


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

AHAHAHAHAHAH RIO FERDY


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Still don't understand your problem, i could understand it if you were scouse or a city fan.


He seems very bitter for some reason.

Anyway, the linesman deserves some blame for that decision. He was in a perfect place to see it, can't understand how he thought it was a foul but we were so wasteful. Our own fault really. People have been complaining for weeks about us winning ugly but we play some nice stuff and drop points, I dunno...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Steven Taylor is a machine.

:lmao Sunderland.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

ADEBAYOR, WHAT A CUNT PLAYER


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> *He seems very bitter for some reason.*
> 
> Anyway, the linesman deserves some blame for that decision. He was in a perfect place to see it, can't understand how he thought it was a foul but we were so wasteful. Our own fault really. People have been complaining for weeks about us winning ugly but we play some nice stuff and drop points, I dunno...




Small penis maybe. perhaps giggs smashed his missus backdoors in.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



CyberWaste said:


> Surprised we didn't see this just there, unusual for United...


Probably realised it was a lost cause against TIM 'GOD' KRUL.


----------



## king of scotland

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Overrated said:


> szczesny?
> 
> also fuck spurs.


Wait, what is that I hear? We are going to finish above you and you might not even finish in top 4? Yep I heard that. AND THE SPURS GO MARCHING ON


----------



## united_07

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

officials were a fuckin joke, not even one newcastle player appealed for a penalty, ferdinand clearly won the ball but the linesman gives it, and Hernandez was level when he scored in the 94th minute


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

fuck yeah


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

nah hernandez was offside


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



united_07 said:


> officials were a fuckin joke, not even one newcastle player appealed for a penalty, ferdinand clearly won the ball but the linesman gives it, and Hernandez was level when he scored in the 94th minute



Our fault should have took all the chances we had. Any other year this draw would be okay and we'd still win the league but with city on fire this season it's a poor draw.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

the great matt le tissier said the ball deflected off CARRICK, making hernandez offside. can't wait to see this game on MOTD.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Hernandez was clearly offside in that last minute.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



united_07 said:


> officials were a fuckin joke, not even one newcastle player appealed for a penalty, ferdinand clearly won the ball but the linesman gives it, and Hernandez was level when he scored in the 94th minute


Was clearly off when the last touch came, but okay.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


>


What makes me laugh is how he moves his right hand as he says "fack off".


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

pen was a bad decision, but hernandez looked offside


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Probably realised it was a lost cause against TIM 'GOD' KRUL.












GOD approves this post.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Hernandez was just offside, just.

It wasn't our day, Young hit the post, he should have buried Nani's cut-back, Fabio skies it when through on goal, Vidic's header at krul, Macheda's header, Chichartio had a couple, Giggs' flick in the first half. There's probably more but I can't remember. Frustrating.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



king of scotland said:


> Wait, what is that I hear? We are going to finish above you and you might not even finish in top 4? Yep I heard that. AND THE SPURS GO MARCHING ON


just like the 05/06 season? 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Magsimus said:


> GOD approves this post.




Which god.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

TIM GOD KRUL


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Still don't understand your problem, i could understand it if you were scouse or a city fan.


wat?

Im more of a city fan than 95% of this forum id bet, since I heard about City before they got the big takeover 8*D (jokes...), and I actually attend City games pretty often, and not just since they have got all the money. I was going to their games back when they were relegation candidates, and have met a fair few City players (Dunne, Vassel, Given). Also my uncle is a season ticket holder for liverpool so go to games at anfield as much as possible. I also go to spurs games the odd time and keep track of them. 

Just because I don't post here constantly going on about City and saying "oh look at ustoday", and "we were good today" etc. doesn't make me a fan? I dont consider myself a true man city fan, but who here on this forum does to be honest.

Can a person not dislike United? Do you not go down the pub often also? What im saying about united is pretty tame compared to what some people say. Also, more reasons I hate united are probably because ive been going to city/spurs/Liverpool games and have just grown to dislike them over time. Also, a lot of my friends are united fans, so I like the bit of banter by winding them up about United. 

Its only banter mate, don't take it seriously.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

https://twitter.com/#!/Ph1lj0nes/status/140465938439995393

:lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

there is only one god










here till summer folks!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

:lmao @ Phil Jones.



CyberWaste said:


> wat?
> 
> Im more of a city fan than 95% of this forum id bet, since I heard about City before they got the big takeover 8*D (jokes...), and I actually attend City games pretty often, and not just since they have got all the money. I was going to their games back when they were relegation candidates, and have met a fair few City players (Dunne, Vassel, Given). Also my uncle is a season ticket holder for liverpool so go to games at anfield as much as possible. I also go to spurs games the odd time and keep track of them.
> 
> Just because I don't post here constantly going on about City and saying "oh look at ustoday", and "we were good today" etc. doesn't make me a fan? I dont consider myself a true man city fan, but who here on this forum does to be honest.
> 
> Can a person not dislike United? Do you not go down the pub often also? What im saying about united is pretty tame compared to what some people say. Also, more reasons I hate united are probably because ive been going to city/spurs/Liverpool games and have just grown to dislike them over time. Also, a lot of my friends are united fans, so I like the bit of banter by winding them up about United.
> 
> Its only banter mate, don't take it seriously.


Nah, you're just bitter. The ones whining about calls and kicking up a fuss aren't at all though. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



CyberWaste said:


> wat?
> 
> Im more of a city fan than 95% of this forum id bet, since I heard about City before they got the big takeover 8*D (jokes...), and I actually attend City games pretty often, and not just since they have got all the money. I was going to their games back when they were relegation candidates, and have met a fair few City players (Dunne, Vassel, Given). Also my uncle is a season ticket holder for liverpool so go to games at anfield as much as possible. I also go to spurs games the odd time and keep track of them.
> 
> Just because I don't post here constantly going on about City and saying "oh look at ustoday", and "we were good today" etc. doesn't make me a fan? I dont consider myself a true man city fan, but who here on this forum does to be honest.
> 
> Can a person not dislike United? Do you not go down the pub often also? What im saying about united is pretty tame compared to what some people say. Also, more reasons I hate united are probably because ive been going to city/spurs/Liverpool games and have just grown to dislike them over time. Also, a lot of my friends are united fans, so I like the bit of banter by winding them up about United.
> 
> Its only banter mate, don't take it seriously.


ITS COS U HAVE A TINY PENIZ LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*










Look at that luscious, flowing hair.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Joel said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/Ph1lj0nes/status/140465938439995393
> 
> :lmao


Hey Phil,


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Joel said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/Ph1lj0nes/status/140465938439995393
> 
> :lmao


:lmao 

Krul trolled United hard by the sounds of it.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

pardew doing a fantastic job, so it's inevitable that ashley will sack him soon


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

A fan of city, pool and spurs it's a win win situation for you really cyber come the end of each season.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Kiz said:


> ITS COS U HAVE A TINY PENIZ LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL












Nick cage agrees.



BkB Hulk said:


> Nah, you're just bitter. The ones whining about calls and kicking up a fuss aren't at all though. :side:


Yeah, im bitter because Giggs banged my girlfriend. Apparently.

Poor united, I feel so sorry for them, perhaps fergie time needs some tweaking. Wasn't up to scratch today.


In seriousness though, this forum would be terrible if we all agreed and had no banter, and just posted shite talk, christ lads, take it easy. 


Its not like United deserved anything from game anyway.










Its banter lads.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Yall mad that Spurs are gonna end up second if they win their next game?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> A fan of city, pool and spurs it's a win win situation for you really cyber come the end of each season.


you really cant take banter at all


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> pardew doing a fantastic job, so it's inevitable that ashley will sack him soon


KEAN IN


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

The only god I know is GLEN 'FUCKIN' JOHNSON.

Fantastic effort from Krul though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Kiz said:


> you really cant take banter at all


I can take it fine and btw what's wrong with that post i wasn't been sarcastic i was just saying it's win win for him whatever happens to each of his teams.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

no you really cant take it at all

remember 6-1 and the butthurt that came with that


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Small penis maybe. perhaps giggs smashed his missus backdoors in.


At least I have a missus 













BkB Hulk said:


> Probably realised it was a lost cause against TIM 'GOD' KRUL.


Fergie time needs some tweaking for when theres forces beyond our understanding in the Newcastle goal.



Silent Alarm said:


> He seems very bitter for some reason.


Bogger.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Kiz said:


> no you really cant take it at all
> 
> remember 6-1 and the butthurt that came with that


I really can't remember much of posting that day but i think i generaly done well considering the result but was mostly angry at united's performace that day, same as today look at my reply to united_07 post.

And I can trust me, just somedays i'm having a bad one that has nothing related to football.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

What a cruel day for Man U.

See what I did.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Destiny said:


> What a cruel day for Man U.
> 
> See what I did.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Destiny said:


> What a cruel day for Man U.
> 
> See what I did.












thank you, thank you


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> A fan of city, pool and spurs it's a win win situation for you really cyber come the end of each season.


I dont support them as such, I barely follow liverpool anyway, I just like to see them do well. Kiz seems to be the only regular City fan here anyway, maybe theres more I dunno, compared to the amount of manc fans, so why not dig in a bit of banter when united slip up? Jesus, when city do, like during the week, the United brigade do be out in force to get the digs in.

Anyway, If its any consolation, I hate Chelsea as much as United.


But dont we all


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

no mikel= won today










"He will be starting next game"


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Mata will be on the bench next week probably, with fat Frank back in.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Important win for Everton today, happy with that. I'd love to see Vellios' goals per minute ratio this season, 3 goals and it feels like he's only played about 90 minutes overall, at the very most.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Who was in chelsea's midfield today?

And krul was class today, thought i will get that out the way :no:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I dont mind Frank. He works hard. Oddly enough in our last game vs Levekuson he was the one who ran most.

Ivanovic did well on the right but I still think we need someone to match Cole. Our attack is too focused on the left

We played Ramires, who was fantastic, Mata who was poetry, Mereilles who was competent and Romeu, who was actually pretty good. First time seeing him but I liked what i saw


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Always prefer mata more central if that's how avb setup, like a diamond?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



CyberWaste said:


> Bogger.


Skanger.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Apart from top spot it's going to be tight from 2nd-6th or 7th come the end of the season if newcastle and spurs keep it up.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Apart from top spot it's going to be tight from 2nd-6th or 7th come the end of the season if newcastle and spurs keep it up.


I'd say from spot 3 - 7 since I reckon Man U will pick up the pace eventually while City start to drop a bit. Then Chelsea, Liverpool, Arsenal, Spurs & Newcastle will battle it out for the other 2 Champo league places which should be fun.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

(I know no one cares but I've just worked it out)

Vellios has scored 3 goals in the league this season, started just 1 game, came off the bench in another 8 games, and played only 152 minutes this season, a goal every 50 minutes and 40 seconds (Roughly)

He cost Everton £50,000.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Need to forget about it and move on. Play some of the younger players on wednesday in the carling cup, hopefully pogba, fryers and morrison start, would be good to see the two keanes play a part as well


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> (I know no one cares but I've just worked it out)
> 
> Vellios has scored 3 goals in the league this season, started just 1 game, came off the bench in another 8 games, and played only 152 minutes this season, a goal every 50 minutes and 40 seconds (Roughly)
> 
> He cost Everton £50,000.


Torres does not approve.

And united, carling cup games are usually a fun watch but i have a feeling i'll be more into it than usual given our recent performances.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Spurs continue to be awesome, I was disappointed in Man U today


----------



## Vader

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I said it'd be a tough game and I'd not really say a draw was a fair result given how the game went but it's hardly a result I never saw coming. Krul was great, as per (not mertesaker) usual. Shocking penalty decision though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Yeah Spurs are class this season, really hoping they get 3rd.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Vader13 said:


> I said it'd be a tough game and I'd not really say a draw was a fair result given how the game went but it's hardly a result I never saw coming. Krul was great, as per (not mertesaker) usual. Shocking penalty decision though.


Per is always great. :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Sell howard webb, sign the lino from today.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Got abused and stared out by about 8 chavy Blackburn fans before the game today. All they sing is Kean out...I'm sure the team thrive off it  

Can't wait to see how many United fans jump ship after they fail to win anything important in the next 5 years  Pardew is a massive wanker though, I wish it was Shearer behind this good run.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I hope Vermalean isn't injured again


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Forgot about the van persie vs fulham game.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



tomkim4 said:


> *Got abused and stared out by about 8 chavy Blackburn fans before the game today. All they sing is Kean out...I'm sure the team thrive off it*
> 
> Can't wait to see how many United fans jump ship after they fail to win anything important in the next 5 years  Pardew is a massive wanker though, I wish it was Shearer behind this good run.


You get fans like that everywhere though mate. I went to Ewood Park in August, shamelessly wearing my Everton shirt through the town centre, not one snide comment, they were all pretty sound actually.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



tomkim4 said:


> Got abused and stared out by about 8 chavy Blackburn fans before the game today. All they sing is Kean out...I'm sure the team thrive off it


It's probably about as inspirational as a Kean team-talk. Like our beloved Everton fan said, you get those fans everywhere, especially at away games. With the way we're going atm and the performance today, the fans aren't going to be happy and are bound to sing Kean out. The fact he's still in a job and has got a pay rise given the form we're in just speaks volumes about the way the club is being run.

After the forum on Radio Lancashire the other night, I couldn't believe what I was hearing. No one knows who's running the club. They can't get a response from anyone at the club as to who they need to speak to regarding commercial business amongst other things. It's just a group of receptionists who pass on the message that there's no one there.

This protest next week is going to be on another level apparently. Even a walkout is planned but I'm not leaving a game ever.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Nige™ said:


> It's probably about as inspirational as a Kean team-talk. Like our beloved Everton fan said, you get those fans everywhere, especially at away games. With the way we're going atm and the performance today, the fans aren't going to be happy and are bound to sing Kean out. The fact he's still in a job and has got a pay rise given the form we're in just speaks volumes about the way the club is being run.
> 
> After the forum on Radio Lancashire the other night, I couldn't believe what I was hearing. No one knows who's running the club. They can't get a response from anyone at the club as two who they need to speak to regarding commercial business. This protest next week is going to be on another level apparently. Even a walkout is planned but I'm not leaving a game ever.



He'll be due another pay rise if you get relegated.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

It was a clear pen in the Man Utd game, Rio touched the ball but he took the man out too.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I thought sliding rules are that if he gets to the ball first its his?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

:lmao

What kind of goal was that?

Edit: An own one is the correct answer.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Fuck this 1-0 Fulham Vermalaen Own goal!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

TV with the OG.

This would raise my spirits slightly, if it stays this way.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

OG, Arsenal's second highest scorer this season.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Bring on the forehead and take off arseshavings.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

RVP to score 5 goals and crush everyone's spirits

typical arsenal, why is it the second united drop points, arsenal trip over themselves


----------



## Vader

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



steamed hams said:


> It was a clear pen in the Man Utd game, Rio touched the ball but he took the man out too.


So he tackled him then


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Vader13 said:


> So he tackled him then


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

VERMELEAN BRACE


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Arsenal 1-1 Fulham. Van Persie is shit.

Come on, Liverpool. Make yourselves useful tomorrow and win.....pack of fuckers.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Vermaelen 1-1 Vermaelen . Vermaelen is brilliant.



Fixed


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Question for Liverpool guys. Who would you rather have play tomorrow. Martin "THE BEAST" Kelly or "Glen "GOD" Johnson


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Question for Liverpool guys. Who would you rather have play tomorrow. Martin "THE BEAST" Kelly or "Glen "GOD" Johnson


Carradona.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Fuck that. Balotteli would have a field day with him. Skrtel and Agger plz.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Nige™ said:


> It's probably about as inspirational as a Kean team-talk. Like *our beloved Everton fan* said, you get those fans everywhere, especially at away games. With the way we're going atm and the performance today, the fans aren't going to be happy and are bound to sing Kean out. The fact he's still in a job and has got a pay rise given the form we're in just speaks volumes about the way the club is being run.
> 
> After the forum on Radio Lancashire the other night, I couldn't believe what I was hearing. No one knows who's running the club. They can't get a response from anyone at the club as to who they need to speak to regarding commercial business amongst other things. It's just a group of receptionists who pass on the message that there's no one there.
> 
> This protest next week is going to be on another level apparently. Even a walkout is planned but I'm not leaving a game ever.


Why thank you!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Anyone here think Newcastle will be in and around the top 6 by the end? I reckon we've proven on numerous occasions that it's no flash in the pan.

Mrs Doubtfire has to be on extremely thin ice now.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

The Christmas/New Year fixture period is the real indicator of where a team's going to end up, for me. If you're maintaining this sort of form until February-time, you've gotta say you'd have a good chance of a high finish.

I can't see you finishing below 7th, though. Especially with lino's in your pocket 8*D


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Anyone here think Newcastle will be in and around the top 6 by the end? I reckon we've proven on numerous occasions that it's no flash in the pan.
> 
> Mrs Doubtfire has to be on extremely thin ice now.



It pains me to say this, but yes. Barring a mid season collapse like us last year, but that was partially due to Bent leaving and Welbeck getting injured.


Shambolic display today, especially second half. We were on top for so long, got given a soft pen against us then just didn't know what to do. No fight to get back on top at all.

I want Bruce gone. I wanted 4 points minimum from Wigan and Fulham and 1 is pathetic. He doesn't have a plan B, all he does is long ball it when we're perfectly capable of playing good football (see West Brom game, played along the ground and came back from 2-0 down). I've supported him for a long time but it just feels like he doesn't want to change anything. We have no finishers anymore and with the amount of chances we seem to make, especially in the first half today, then its ridiculous.

I have no idea who to bring in other than O'Neill but at this point I'd prefer him. Unless Brucey can get 6 points from Wolves away and Blackburn home in our next two games, but I'm in no way optimistic for those two games.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Anyone here think Newcastle will be in and around the top 6 by the end? I reckon we've proven on numerous occasions that it's no flash in the pan.
> 
> Mrs Doubtfire has to be on extremely thin ice now.


Like Gimmicks said if you can keep it up to February then maybe. Thats the time we begin to push into 5th gear, Chelsea will probably really find their form and United as well will really begin to do well again. If Spurs & Ars... Robin Van Persie keep it up then it too then it could be very tough. I don't see the top 6 changing but you guys shouldn't finish below 7th.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

You'll probably beat us next week. We will likely be resting a lot of big names for the mid week massive Champions League game against Valencia.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Does 7th give you Europa qualification? 

Very interested in next weeks game, definitely fancy us to win. Hopefully Tiote is back.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Does 7th give you Europa qualification?
> 
> Very interested in next weeks game, definitely fancy us to win. Hopefully Tiote is back.


Depends. If position 1-5 are in the finals of the two domestic cups then yes.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Depends on The FA Cup & League Cup Finals. If Both of those end up being between top 6 teams then Yes it will.

Edit

Is it 5? I thought it would have been top 6. Then again makes Sense since only 5th place is guarenteed. So Yeah top 5 not 6


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

meh... wasn't 100% confident of getting the 3 points today, you could see some of the players were tired v dortmund and it was a largely unchanged side apart from kos/djourou and gervinho/arshavin.

things i noticed:

- vermaelen is a top drawer defender, but he loves running out to intercept and tackle the ball, but when he misses he leaves large gaps in behind where per has to deal with a couple of runners, which exposes his pace a little. poor defending for the OG though, can't complain for the goal at the other end though. fulham did brilliantly in denying him space to play the ball out of the back, but let per free, as obviously he isn't going to burst out of the back. one of a few great tactical movements by jol.

- ramsey wasn't making quick enough passes today, he paused a lot but he often ended up losing the ball or playing way over ambitious 'hollywood' passes, when he should have kept it simple.

- walcott improving game on game, consistent good crossing, shots on target, using his pace efficiently and making good well time runs lately, excellent today in a sea of flat performances.

- arshavin is still horribly ineffective. apart from the opening minutes he was anonymous, and the question has to be asked why wenger didn't take him off much sooner for gervinho, who was excellent when he came on and showed why we missed him so much.

- our FBs were very good today. santos and djourou, two players i would usually label potential hazards did really well, santos has been pretty good the past few games now. still miss sagna/jenkinson who can attack better than djourou.

- the crowd was awful, most of the fans are always quiet when we are expected to win, a bit of support from the fans goes a long way into injecting some energy into the team. laughable showing.

- we weren't completely null of creativity. schwarzer had to make a couple of top class saves, one of rvp's shots was cleared off the line and we really should have had a penalty today. mike dean was awful, we haven't won a game for ages with him officiating.

- we still need a player who can create something out of nothing. we have a few players that can do this, but we need another player who can provide an instant spark much alike mata does at chelsea. preferrably someone who can play CAM but is a winger, hazard would be perfect but is very unrealistic.

- 1-1 was the right result. we were pretty uninspiring for 70 minutes until we sprang to life and were the better side. credit to fulham for a good tactical display.

anyway, these games will happen and i can't complain too much as we have won games like this earler in the season where we would have drawn/lost last season. with a week of rest we should see a response v wigan hopefully.


on newcastle, can see them going for 6th/7th, definitely. long way to go, lets see how tottenham cope with a few injuries, lots can change.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Dembele looked really good today. Kept possession very well for Fulham.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Man United vs Newcastle, 2nd vs 3rd and shitty Chelsea vs Wolves is shown ahead of us on MOTD. A travesty.

:side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

^ Typical United whinging.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Man United vs Newcastle, 2nd vs 3rd and shitty Chelsea vs Wolves is shown ahead of us on MOTD. A travesty.
> 
> :side:


Very strange, looked like a terrible game too.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Assuming they only showed that cause of the Heat Boas has been getting.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

What does it matter? It's not like the United vs Newcastle game is being shown last.

Edit: Rooney being a cunt as usual. How he wasn't book I don't know.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Thinking about it, that'll probably affect that ref getting bigger games in the future. He was right with his first decision but let himself be swayed by his linesman. Should have stuck with his gut instinct and not second guessed himself.

Out of all the clear-cut chances we created, we scored some jammy goal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Just saw the penalty decision 

Seems like a Challenge I would bitch about when it happens to me on Fifa 12. Stupid decision really.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Awful decision.

Huth, being German, with that hair, and moustache....yeah


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Krul and Newcastle defence played very well, awful decision from the ref and lino on pena it was a tremendous challenge like silent said we scored a jammy goal and should of took the other chances only ourselves to blame except the pena situation.

It's strange watching united lately just don't have that cutting edge attacking and fear factor

Fulham also looked like they played well.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Plastic bags and rubbish everywhere at the Stadium of Shite, classy :side:

:lmao as if they got BRWNED.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Glad wigan won, roberto deserves some results and luck, top guy and loyal.

Agent brown at it again only in the wrong game.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Was on Bet365 earlier and put 5 teams on my coupon as I usually do every saturday but when I had the 5 teams I saw the potential winnings and it was only £50 so I though fuck it I'll stick on a 6'th team, that 6'th team was Sunderland... I fucking hate Wes Brown


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Huth's tache hahahaha.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Question for Liverpool guys. Who would you rather have play tomorrow. Martin "THE BEAST" Kelly or "Glen "GOD" Johnson


really not sure on that one 

when we beat them 3-0 our line up was:

Reina, Flanagan, Carragher, Skrtel, Aurelio, Lucas, Meireles, Spearing, Kuyt, Suarez, Carroll.

Subs: Gulasci, Wilson, Robinson, Maxi, Cole, N'Gog, Shelvey.

dat youth in the subs. 

flanagan had a MOTM performance and Carroll got 2 great goals.

man city Man City
25 Hart
04 Kompany
13 Kolarov
19 Lescott
38 Boyata
07 Milner (Silva 59)
11 Johnson
18 Barry
42 Y Toure
10 Dzeko
32 Tevez (Balotelli 16) (De Jong 83)

Substitutes
12 Taylor, 05 Zabaleta, 48 McGivern, 08 Wright-Phillips, 21 Silva, 34 De Jong, 45 Balotelli

they were still pretty strong.

i think i'd keep much the same from last week maybe with a slight change

Reina, Johnson, Skrtel, Agger, Enrique, Lucas, Adam, Hendo, Kuyt, Downing, Suarez. 

i'd love maxi to play but i have a feeling he'll be benched.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

spurs 2 points behind united with a game in hand

2nd best in the league, 'arry wheelin n dealin


----------



## #Heel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

glad we got a point off man united - hopefully 3 against chelsea at home - krul and simpson were fantastic today


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Hopefully the whole City team goes down with a mystery stomach bug today.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Question for Liverpool guys. Who would you rather have play tomorrow. Martin "THE BEAST" Kelly or "Glen "GOD" Johnson


I'd be happy if Kenny just kept the same team as last week, so by that token, Johnson. Kelly is still the more defensively stable though.



Shepard said:


> It pains me to say this, but yes. Barring a mid season collapse like us last year, but that was partially due to Bent leaving and Welbeck getting injured.
> 
> 
> Shambolic display today, especially second half. We were on top for so long, got given a soft pen against us then just didn't know what to do. No fight to get back on top at all.
> 
> I want Bruce gone. I wanted 4 points minimum from Wigan and Fulham and 1 is pathetic. He doesn't have a plan B, all he does is long ball it when we're perfectly capable of playing good football (see West Brom game, played along the ground and came back from 2-0 down). I've supported him for a long time but it just feels like he doesn't want to change anything. We have no finishers anymore and with the amount of chances we seem to make, especially in the first half today, then its ridiculous.
> 
> I have no idea who to bring in other than O'Neill but at this point I'd prefer him. Unless Brucey can get 6 points from Wolves away and Blackburn home in our next two games, but I'm in no way optimistic for those two games.


Piers Morgan is already bringing O'Neill to Arsenal. Sorry.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

rough result at emirates today. really need to take advantage of days like this re: united/newcastle. needed to take the 3 points.

fucking baird, brilliant goal-line clearance on a rvp shot. :no: 

it is going to be a dogfight for Arsenal to get a CL spot.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Man U played the best they have played in a month, just couldn't finish. Linesman or not, they should have scored more than 1. City are winning this league with ease anyway so no point complaining, it happens.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

mixed emotions heading into this fixture. i obviously want us to win but i have Dzeko, KUN and Silva (as captain) in my fantasy side :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

definitely cheering for city. i've pretty much conceded they're winning the title...minus an epic collapse.

need liverpool to drop points for CL spot's sake. kinda shitty it's the end of November, and my main concner is finishing 4th. 

4th!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

i shall also be cheering for city

8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

What happened to you Mikey? You used to be cool.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

just for that post i think this coup on Mike needs to be upped from bloodless to RAMPAGE.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Rush said:


> mixed emotions heading into this fixture. i obviously want us to win but i have Dzeko, KUN and Silva (as captain) in my fantasy side :side:


Pray for a 4-3 w2ith your 3 guys scoring the 3


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> rough result at emirates today. really need to take advantage of days like this re: united/newcastle. needed to take the 3 points.
> 
> fucking baird, brilliant goal-line clearance on a rvp shot. :no:
> 
> it is going to be a dogfight for Arsenal to get a CL spot.


couple of wins against poor opposistion and we show up with the same arrogant we're arsenal so we'll win attitude that has ruined us for the last 6 years.

Tired because we played champions league yet spend all week bleating about 12 consecutive years getting through the groups??? Should be used to it by now this is why you buy a squad and not waste 12m on a sub for the reserves. 

Poor performance but the thing that annoys me more is that french assholes excuses. Another 2 points dropped simple as.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Honestly, Arsenal really didn't look all that threatening last night. Granted, he's shit when it comes to the final ball, but Gervinho really does add a threat, and cause a bit of chaos in the opposition defence, allowing more space for Van Persie. Arshavin just doesn't. Arsenal should really just try to fuck him off to Anzhi and make some nice cash to spend (well, theoretically they could spend it).


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Gervinho was wasteful in FM too :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



> European clubs like Lucas
> Teenage midfielder attracting interest from England and Italy
> 
> Chelsea, Liverpool and Inter Milan are leading the chase for Sao Paulo starlet Lucas, according to the teenage midfielder's agent.
> 
> The 19-year-old is considered to be among the hottest prospects emerging out of Brazilian football and it is expected to be only a matter of time before he heads to Europe.
> 
> Lucas is already learning English, suggesting he would favour a switch to the Premier League.
> 
> He will, however, have options to consider when the time comes to move on, with his representative revealing that tentative approaches have already been made.
> 
> "Chelsea, Inter Milan and Liverpool have demanded details from me and Sao Paulo knows the situation," said Wagner Ribeiro.
> 
> "At the moment they are not interested. Perhaps in the summer they may negotiate but only an enormous offer could change things as I want continuity for the player for a couple of years."
> 
> Concentrating
> 
> Lucas has no intention of pushing for an imminent switch away from his homeland, but he is readying himself for the challenges that lie ahead.
> 
> He said: "Three days a week I study for one hour with a teacher. I'm prepared to move to Europe and it is always (important) to get on top of the language.
> 
> "I haven't decided what I'm doing. For now I'm concentrating on Sao Paulo."
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12876_7334256,00.html


Dear Chelsea. Fack off. Love BULK.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

we dont need em. we already have a teenage lucas. bitch


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

And you'll neeeeveeeer waaaaalk alooooooooone....C'mon the 'Pool.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Hoping for Liverpool win today just the keep things intresting but it's hard to see anything other than a Man City win, also I think Swansea will beat Aston Villa by 2 clear goals today


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

:mark: if the other lucas came


----------



## Beer

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

can someone clear this up for me... why were man city comfortable with loaning out adebayor to tottenham; another top 6 team in the same league?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

because we're fearless


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

They couldn't resist Arry's charm.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

wheelin n dealin


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Beer. said:


> can someone clear this up for me... why were man city comfortable with loaning out adebayor to tottenham; another top 6 team in the same league?


Because they're not perceived as an immediate title threat, but as a strong enough team to take points off of City's immediate title challengers. Then there's the bonus of him not being able to face City when they play, which he would have done if they'd have sold him (not that Levy would ever offer Adebayor the kind of wages Mansour is still subsidising while he's on loan). It's actually pretty clever.

Next season they may lend us Lolarov, to have an opposite effect and cost us points 8*D


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Dunno if this is the right place to post it, but Gary Speed has died.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Hamada said:


> Dunno if this is the right place to post it, but Gary Speed has died.


are you serious?!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Absolutely shocking news. RIP.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Unfortunately not. FAW have announced it. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-15909277


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Jesus, that's shocking.

RIP.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



RIP


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Dear Chelsea. Fack off. Love BULK.


How many central midfielders do you need?!

Spare a thought for us. We have Mikel, man.

Got to cheer for CITEH today. Us being shite means the title is beyond us, so got to make sure Liverpool slip up as Arsenal did.

But fucking Spurs. They look so good atm. I can imagine Harry telling Modric, "see, I told you". Really need them to finish out of the top 4.

Edit: Holy shit! Speed dead?! How? That's terrible news.

R.I.P.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Horrible news.

SAD.

RIP.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

So, so sad. Watched him on football focus less that 24 hours ago, he seemed absolutely fine. Shocking, good man and welsh football legend - he's done a lot for Wales in a short time.

RIP.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

RIP Gary Speed , such a shame he looked like doing something decent with Wales.

3rd on the all time appearance list for the Premier League.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/8918628/Wales-boss-Gary-Speed-found-dead.html

This is absolutely crazy.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Surreal, I watched him on Football Focus just yesterday, a program i've watch about 3 or 4 times in my entire life.

It must've been some sort of accident or maybe something more sinister. RIP.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



> The Wales manager Gary Speed has been found dead at his home after apparently committing suicide.


WTF.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

WTF is this serious??? 

Puts things into perspective.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> Surreal, I watched him on Football Focus just yesterday, a program i've watch about 3 or 4 times in my entire life.
> 
> It must've been some sort of accident or maybe something more sinister. RIP.


it's insane isn't it?! he looked absolutely fine.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Suicide. Absolutely chilling.

Can't get my head around this, I've seen him play for Everton for fuck's sake, this his horrible.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

BBC Confirmed that he is dead, I'm just shocked, R.I.P Gary Speed


----------



## just1988

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



tomkim4 said:


> WTF is this serious???
> 
> Puts things into perspective.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-15909277

Yeah it's real, this is really bizarre. I thought it was a hoax when I was my facebook news feed clogged up with the news but wow RIP


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Absolutely tragic. He was a terrific player, conducted himself impeccably and was going to be a top-class manager in the game. It's awful that no one had sensed he was troubled in his private life. RIP Gary Speed.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Apparently its suicide  shocked R.I.P Gary Speed. One of the most consistant performers the premiership has ever seen. By no means one of the best but had a solid level and stuck to it his whole career.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Shocking news, just awful. RIP Gary Speed


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/8918628/Wales-boss-Gary-Speed-found-dead.html



> The former Leeds, Everton, Newcastle and Bolton midfielder was found hanged at his home in Chester this morning.
> Police say there are no suspicious circumstances surrounding the 42-year-old's death.
> The Football Association of Wales confirmed the news, saying that Speed's family had authorised the release of the information.
> A spokesman for Cheshire Police said: "At 7.08am this morning, sunday 27 November, police were informed of an incident at Aldford Road, Huntington. Officers went to the scene where a 42-year-old man was found dead. There are no suspicious circumstances surrounding the death and next of kind have been informed." The spokesman added that man was found hanged.
> The force later confirmed that the dead man was Speed.
> After hearing of the news, Manchester United striker Michael Owen, who lives near the star, tweeted: "Just cannot believe the news regarding Gary Speed. We waved at each other a couple of days ago dropping our kids off at school. I'm numb."


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

i never saw him play, but he has done a lot for the welsh team during his time in charge. rip.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Fucking hell, do they really need to tell you how he killed himself? Just let it at suicide, maybe the family wouldn't want those details being released.


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Apparently he hung himself. So unbelievably sad.


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Fucking hell, do they really need to tell you how he killed himself? Just let it at suicide, maybe the family wouldn't want those details being released.


I understand your point but the vast majority are always curious to know these kind of sad details. It would have leaked out anyway, so at least now there is no false rumours flying around.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Fucking hell, do they really need to tell you how he killed himself? Just let it at suicide, maybe the family wouldn't want those details being released.


media at their worst


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Be interesting to see the atmosphere at the Swansea game today, possible minutes silence/applause?


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

When you stop and think about it Gary Speed never did really sound too upbeat in any interviews that I recall. Not for one second saying 'I saw it coming' or anything like that, but he may have been troubled for some time. The sport has lost a great person.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

should be a minute silence in all of today's and possible next week's game.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Kiz said:


> i never saw him play, but he has done a lot for the welsh team during his time in charge. rip.


Educate yourself here






I always thought hed play for liverpool eventually some day when he was at liverpool. Alas it wasn't to be.

RIP mate


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Honestly one of my all-time favourite players. Even though he left us in clouded circumstances, he was a great.

Just shocking.

RIP Gary Speed.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

thanks, i'll watch it when i get my internet back


----------



## Dallas

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Horrendous, truly shocking stuff. Someone I expected to be in the game for a long time...

RIP Gary, my thoughts are with his wife and kids.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

RIP Gary Speed. A true legend of the game. Just starting to turn corner for Wales too... very sad news.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Just saw the news on Sky Sports website. Shocked have to say. 

R.I.P Speed. True Legend.


----------



## CKO

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

R.I.P. Gary Speed. A true footballing legend.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

R.I.P Gary Speed. Absolutely shocked when I saw it on Facebook.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Never saw it coming at all, must have had some very well hidden personal problems. He was doing a tremendous job with Wales and hopefully his legacy can continue there.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

One of the best header of the ball I have ever seen.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Wasn't he just on Football Focus yesterday? Shocked isn't even the word, as a Newcastle fan but just a fan in general RIP to a great player. Damn.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Absolutely awful, a club legend too. Didn't seem like he had any demons, but it looks like they've got the better of him.

R.I.P Gary.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

fitting minute silence and chant of his name in the swansea game. this is the one and only time i'm backing swansea to win! do wales, speed and his family proud.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Terrible, terrible news. It came out of the blue so much, too; so many people like Robbie Savage saying they spoke to him as recently as yesterday, my friend was watching him on Football Focus yesterday too - it's just devastating.

RIP Gary Speed, my prayers are with his family.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Really out of the blue.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

probably he was killed not a suicide


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Terrible and devastating news, really did come out of nowhere.

RIP


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

"The rumour is that the tabloids were about to release a story that would destroy him. I feel stunned by this news"

A quote going around to twitter at the moment, hope to fuck there's not even a shred of truth to that.

Anyway, c'mon Swansea. For Wales, for Gary.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> "The rumour is that the tabloids were about to release a story that would destroy him. I feel stunned by this news"
> 
> A quote going around to twitter at the moment, hope to fuck ther's not even a shred of truth to that.
> 
> Anyway, c'mon Swansea. For Wales, for Gary.






I'm with you mate, hopefully it's sick internet bollocks.



On the game hutton is a dirty twat.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Shay Given in tears coming out for the Villa game, much respect to him for playing. Always was a great professional


----------



## Rush

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Green Light said:


> Shay Given in tears coming out for the Villa game, much respect to him for playing. Always was a great professional


Indeed. apparently Bellamy is out of our game today as well. Sad news. RIP Gary Speed.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> "The rumour is that the tabloids were about to release a story that would destroy him. I feel stunned by this news"
> 
> A quote going around to twitter at the moment, hope to fuck there's not even a shred of truth to that.


Oh dear, the shit storm would be too much to handle if that's true.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Oh dear, the shit storm would be too much to handle if that's true.



BBC news are reporting that it appears he took his own life.

Even more shocking if true and he was on tv yesterday talking about the future.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

There are people on twitter mocking him @johanson_john disgraceful example of the low level of intelligence in the Liverpool area.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> There are people on twitter mocking him @johanson_john disgraceful example of the low level of intelligence in the Liverpool area.


He's from Knowsley, which isn't Liverpool, so fuck off generalising that "all scousers are stupid" and get your facts straight.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> There are people on twitter mocking him @johanson_john disgraceful example of the low level of intelligence in the Liverpool area.


If hes not a troll, then im shocked as how can someone genuinely have such bad english?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> There are people on twitter mocking him @johanson_john disgraceful example of the low level of intelligence in the Liverpool area.


Nothing to do with what area people are from, some people generally have no shame, are stupid and scum.


----------



## Example

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Supporting the Scousers this afternoon, never thought i'd say that.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> He's from Knowsley, which isn't Liverpool, so fuck off generalising that "all scousers are stupid" and get your facts straight.


Did i say all scousers are stupid? 

All of merseyside is is the same as Liverpool Same council same poor education. Same life chances. Same success chances. Same deprived area.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Nothing to do with what area people are from, some people generally have no shame, are stupid and scum.


Exactly, you get scummy fuckers like that everywhere. Besides the point though, he's from Knowsley, yet that indicates the "low level of intelligence in Liverpool." 

Jesus wept.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Nothing to do with what area people are from, some people generally have no shame, are stupid and scum.


That. Need to stop Generalizing Gunner. There are scum all across the World. 

Also legit finding it hard to even make sense of what he is writing.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Just saw, RIP Gary Speed, always was a great professional. Terrible news.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

the guy obviously has some kind of mental problem reading his other tweets. why take out so many letters in words


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

"We sometimes think of football being important, but it’s not." - such true words from Gary Neville, something that myself especially and most other fans forget.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Did i say all scousers are stupid?
> 
> All of merseyside is is the same as Liverpool Same council same poor education. Same life chances. Same success chances. Same deprived area.


You said "the Liverpool area" and the words "Low level of intelligence", so yeah it was implied that all scousers are apparently stupid, Liverpool isn't Knowsley. Even then, what makes you so certain he's from here? He could be from Beirut for all any of us know, and has just moved to Knowsley.

You can't take what one scumbag on the internet says about someone who recently died and use it to generalise about the intelligence levels of an area.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Football is important in many respects but obviously pales in comparison to life and death. I just hope there's not some shocking Gary Speed story in the media that is the reason behind him taking his own life.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

That tool on twitter i hope someone kicks his fucking head in.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> You said "the Liverpool area" and the words "Low level of intelligence", so yeah it was implied that all scousers are apparently stupid, Liverpool isn't Knowsley. Even then, what makes you so certain he's from here? He could be from Beirut for all any of us know, and has just moved to Knowsley.
> 
> You can't take what one scumbag on the internet says about someone who recently died and use it to generalise about the intelligence levels of an area.


You have that the wrong way round.

Everyone already knows Liverpool has poor schools the proof comes out every summer, im highlighting him as an example of one of the failures.

Im sure there are plenty of intelligent people in Merseyside.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Reina, Johnson, Skrtel, Agger, Enrique, Henderson, Lucas, Adam, Downing, Kuyt, Suarez.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

^ Decent enough.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

RIP Gary Speed great player and was doing a good job as the welsh manager.

whats the city team? bet nasri is on the bench again.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Hart, Richards, Kompany, Lescott, Clichy, Yaya, Barry, Milner, Silva, Nasri, Aguero

Pantilimon, Zabaleta, Kolo, De Jong, Johnson, Dzeko, Balotelli


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I fear for pool today but they have been very good defensively, a fit gerrard would be nice for them.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

that proves me wrong  i would of started balotelli.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Silva will be the difference in the game like he usually is.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I don't want to take anything away from Speed and the tributes flooding in,

but seeing Shay Given start a football match with tears streaming down his face after losing his friend, seeing players associated with Gary Speed playing on despite what's happened, whereas Carlos Tevez apparently didn't feel like playing in that match a while ago. There are gentlemen in football, there are class acts in football, and there are players such as Carlos Tevez.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Yeah ^^^^

we all know Tevez is a lowlife Scumbag.

Complete Mercenary who keeps moving clubs so he can fill his agents pocket.

Never happy at any club.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Might be to do with the circumstances, but that game was extremely poor. Swansea never concede or score and Villa have been terrible to watch this year.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> "The rumour is that the tabloids were about to release a story that would destroy him. I feel stunned by this news"
> 
> A quote going around to twitter at the moment, hope to fuck there's not even a shred of truth to that.
> 
> Anyway, c'mon Swansea. For Wales, for Gary.


If that's true then I and millions of others would be absolutely furious. The tabloids have done enough fucking harm.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



DallasClark said:


> If that's true then I and millions of others would be absolutely furious. The tabloids have done enough fucking harm.


I really hope that isn't the reason he done what he did and i hope whatever the story is it's utter bullshit.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

so the team i predicted yesterday was correct

come on HENDO


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

IF it is something from the tabloids, the sad thing is we'll never know. 

I don't mean the story coming out,

but it's sad that if it was journalists and whoever else that drove him to this, those are probably the same people writing tributes to him now, and they will never come to light.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Depends what the story is and if there's any truth to it, if it's something shocking and turns out to be true then it's not the media's fault for reporting it. Hopefully it's just a rumour though and nothing comes to light.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I hope Carroll scores the winner.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> Depends what the story is and if there's any truth to it, if it's something shocking and turns out to be true then it's not the media's fault for reporting it. Hopefully it's just a rumour though and nothing comes to light.


It is the media's fault, though. If whatever it was (if anything) was true then it's something for him to deal with, it's his private life so keep it private. No need to tell the world except to give the gossips a little more meat.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



DallasClark said:


> It is the media's fault, though. If whatever it was (if anything) was true then it's something for him to deal with, it's his private life so keep it private. No need to tell the world except to give the gossips a little more meat.


Unfortunately the media is simply reporting what people want to know, or at least revel in knowing, unfortunately. How many people can honestly say they didn't enjoy following or at least discussing the private life revelations of players like Rooney, Giggs, Terry, Gerrard, etc? My only hope is if this rumour is true, it was nothing as serious as it'd seem.

Moving on from all that, there've been some very touching tributes on TV so far today. Huge shock to the footballing world and it's showing on the faces of so many players, managers and pundits.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Terrible news about Gary Speed, 42 is far too young. RIP.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



DallasClark said:


> It is the media's fault, though. If whatever it was (if anything) was true then it's something for him to deal with, it's his private life so keep it private. No need to tell the world except to give the gossips a little more meat.


It depends what it was. What if it turned out he'd raped a child or something? Complete speculation obviously, but the mind wonders about what sort of media headline would lead someone to kill themselves. However, at this point a bunch of people on Twitter speculating that there was some big story is no proof of anything, it only seems more believable because Speed was always came across as a great bloke and a happy go lucky type of character. Hopefully there's nothing to any of this and he was just suffering from some personal demons that we'll never know of.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

RIP Speed


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Superb skill from Aguero. Before he did a Carroll and fall over the ball, obv.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Walk in and the first thing I see? Kompany Scoring fpalm


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

:lmao LESSCOTT


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Walk in and the first thing I see? Kompany Scoring fpalm


Did Lescott scoring make up for it? :lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Lescott actually looked like he turned around and took a shot on goal. :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Did Lescott scoring make up for it? :lmao


Went upstairs and missed Lescott's OG fpalm fpalm 

Still happy


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Whats with defenders nowadays?

between city and arsenal's defence they've scored around 4 goals, for four teams!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Not necessarily happy that Liverpool have scored, but I'm happy that cunt Lescott fucked up.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Went upstairs and missed Lescott's OG fpalm fpalm
> 
> Still happy


That's some impressive timing you've got today!

Enjoying this match on the basis that whoever loses, I'll be happy in a different way, and a draw works out, too. But I'd rather Liverpool won.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> It depends what it was. What if it turned out he'd raped a child or something? Complete speculation obviously, but the mind wonders about what sort of media headline would lead someone to kill themselves.


See, that's complete and utter bullshit. If that was the case, surely it's the perogotive of the journalist and who he got the story from to inform the police rather than put it in the papers first? If ANYTHING like that was the case, we would have woken up to Speed being arrested, not this.

IF there was ANYTHING that would make the football community look upon Gary Speed in a shattered light then it wouldn't originally come from a newspaper.

If it was something along the lines of having an affair then it's none of our business. Fucking gossip-mongerers and the people who revel in them are as bad as those doing the deed.

IF. Nobody knows of this as true, it may come across that Gary Speed was a very troubled man who was deeply depressed and put a brave face on it all. We know nothing at the moment, and adding fuel to the fire wont help anyone understand why this has happened.

Rumours like this are disgraceful, ridiculous if true, even worse if false. What is fabricating rumours going to achieve? And even worse, what if it's true and the tabloids forced a man to commit suicide.

I can't believe I'm talking about this.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

anyone blaming the tabloids for the whole Speed thing is blind. 

We've had heaps of time in the midfield, City hanging off Adam and Henderson. Really wish we had Gerrard to create a few chances with Suarez.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I know people love to blame the media for everything, but people's private lives are exposed all the time, and whilst it's just Twitter talk at the moment, you can't help but wonder what sort of story would lead a man to commit suicide. There's nothing to it at this stage anyway, so no point discussing what the story may have been when we don't even know if there was a story in the first place.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Rush said:


> anyone blaming the tabloids for the whole Speed thing is blind.
> 
> We've had heaps of time in the midfield, City hanging off Adam and Henderson. Really wish we had Gerrard to create a few chances with Suarez.


I didn't blame them, was just addressing the rumour and hoping it wasn't true, I doubt it is true to be honest, a lot of things could have been a factor.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Feel free to break your scoring duck anytime in the next 45 minutes, Downing.


----------



## Example

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Glad to see Lescott score a beautiful goal for Liverpool. Think this will end up 2-1 to Liverpool.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Almost lost it at the half right there. Seems decent enough from what I saw but like Rush said we lack that creative edge that Gerrard would have provided had he been playing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

still unsure as to how lescott gets a gig over toure. he's a fucking retard


----------



## Example

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Kiz said:


> still unsure as to how lescott gets a gig over toure. he's a fucking retard


Maybe it is his ability to pass a drugs test that does it?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Remember how last week Liverpool looked quick and incisive going forward, with Suarez and Bellamy linking up excellently, and Chelsea's defence looking exposed by the pace of their attack?

...and then Downing is back in the side.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

didnt lescott do well for england last game?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

been playing very well. some very slick passing and movement. hopefully we keep them under pressure


----------



## Example

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> Remember how last week Liverpool looked quick and incisive going forward, with Suarez and Bellamy linking up excellently, and Chelsea's defence looking exposed by the pace of their attack?
> 
> ...and then Downing is back in the side.


I heard earlier that Bellamy has asked to be left out of the team due to Speed's death.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



POD said:


> I heard earlier that Bellamy has asked to be left out of the team due to Speed's death.


Nah, Dalglish said he left him out. Understandable as he apparently idolized Speed.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

downing being average like usual. Slows up the play so much. Maxi on for Downing plz.



EFC Bronco said:


> I didn't blame them, was just addressing the rumour and hoping it wasn't true, I doubt it is true to be honest, a lot of things could have been a factor.


talking about Sunshyne's post more than anything.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Yeah Kenny said he we wasn't gonna play. 

Also just saw Lescott's goal :lmao That is striker worthy


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> Nah, Dalglish said he left him out. Understandable as he apparently idolized Speed.


I kept hearing today the Bellamy had asked to be left out.


----------



## Example

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Downing has a decent start at Liverpool too, reminds me a bit of Young's start at United.

Got a feeling Carroll will score the winner today, dunno why.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I kept hearing today the Bellamy had asked to be left out.


Dalglish said before the game that they took the decision out of his hands and that mourning is more important than football.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Maxi to be brought on please.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Rush said:


> downing being average like usual. Slows up the play so much. Maxi on for Downing plz.
> 
> 
> 
> *talking about Sunshyne's post more than anything.*


Fair fucks.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



POD said:


> Downing has a decent start at Liverpool too, reminds me a bit of Young's start at United.


Young has 5 assists and 2 goals in 9 games, Downing has 0 assists and 0 goals in 13 games. I don't see the comparison. Young was by a massive distance the better signing, Fergie trolled Liverpool hard.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



King Kenny said:


> Maxi to be brought on please.


This plz.

Edit

Young has had a much better start than Downing. Downing looked good first few games but has declined since then.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Downing is lacking confidence. He's scared to try and run down the wing as he's always playing it back.

Wouldn't mind some Maxfactor in the 2nd half.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I'm watching the Grand Prix so who is on top at start of the second half?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Seb said:


> Young has 5 assists and 2 goals in 9 games, Downing has 0 assists and 0 goals in 13 games. I don't see the comparison. Young was by a massive distance the better signing, Fergie trolled Liverpool hard.


And people* were saying in the summer that last season shown Downing would be a much better signing than Young 8*D

I can't see anything other than a City win in this game.

*Some optimistic Liverpool fans


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

dear football god, i know im not supposed to ask for this, but please, let liverpool win. i know downing blows and they dont deserve to but i would really appreciate it if they did

amen


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Cmon Saurez you cunt DO SOMETHING.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Uh Oh Super Mario time.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Why when Suarez goes down is he always momentarily injured, before picking himself right back up?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Nasri started?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Nasri started?


Yup. Anon I know.


----------



## Example

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Almost there Downing .


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Two black Messi's on the pitch


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Slip From Skrtel, Slip from Mario

:lmao


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

love how liverpool fans have finally realised downing is shite. oh and i see nasri had another stellar game


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

you have three subs daglish. USE THEM


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Overrated said:


> love how liverpool fans have finally realised downing is shite. oh and i see nasri had another stellar game


Pretty sure none of us even wanted Liverpool to sign him to begin with.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

DOWNING so close to an assist. But he was probably trying to shoot.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

One thing I'm learning from this is that Man City are far from being the "Invincibles".


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Goddammit Downing.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

If bellamy was able to play he'd be perfect for this match.

Why not sub in Max already?

If anything Napoli exposed that to some degree City's defence is kinda static. Use it!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

SUPER MARIO.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

wasn't really having a dig at any of you on here just my liverpool friends on facebook saying he's shit but loved the signing in the summer. 

if there is a football god liverpool will win and end city's unbeaten run.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

And Balo gets a red!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Back to one black Messi.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Balotelli :lmao.

Seriously though, never a red. Atkinson fucks up again.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Lmao...


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

There is no football God. i learned that in 2006, 2008, 2008, 2008 and 2010


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Super Mario :lmao :lmao :lmao

Edit

On comes the £35m man. Do something worthwhile plz


----------



## Example

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

WHY ALWAYS ME!!!! haha


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Harsh as fuck to send him off there, was just challenging for the ball.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Liverpool capitalizing on their chance by bringing on Carroll.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

How is that not a red?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Harsh as fuck to send him off there, was just challenging for the ball.


New fact of the weekend that's emerged so far- referees have changed the definition of a foul without telling anyone. Challenging for, or getting, the ball is no excuse for making contact with another player apparently.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Overrated said:


> wasn't really having a dig at any of you on here just my liverpool friends on facebook saying he's shit but loved the signing in the summer.
> 
> if there is a football god liverpool will win and end city's unbeaten run.


Ahh I see Fair point.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



EGame said:


> Liverpool capitalizing on their chance by bringing on Carroll.


*bangs head on wall repeatedly*

so thats it daglish? You just use your fucking tactics when youre against chelsea eh?


----------



## Example

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Well it was a bookable offence and you don't make silly challenges when your on a booking.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*










:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

That was awful from Silva


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Carroll showing all the traits of a world class striker. PROVE ME WRONG, ANDY.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Liverpool with four men on the line :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

:lmao That was fucking lucky.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Downing you cunt.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Hart is such a beast.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

FUCKING DOWNING FUCK!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Dammit

Joe Hart deserves MOTM IMO. Dude was immense.


----------



## Example

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Downing and Henderson wow.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Joe Hart vs Liverpool ends 1-1. Cracking game :side:

amazing to think in a game with suarez, Kun, silva, dzeko, balotelli the 2 goals were from City's central defenders.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

perfectly content with a point, we played like shit mostly and after lescott's sublime finish i didnt think we had a chance to score. passing was off, silva looks exhausted. rest him until the chelsea game.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Draw was a fair result.

Balotelli makes the headlines again but that was an awful decision to give him a second yellow for that. Another woeful Downing display. In fact, no-one really stood out, all the big names were pretty quiet. Hart deserves MotM.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I'm going to make a Joe Hart voodoo doll and shit on it's head.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Ive gotta say full credit to Liverpool. Hate them but a new respect for the sportsmanship today.
Balotelli unjustly sent off so they do the fair thing and take themselves down 10 men a minute later big respect to Kenny for that unselfish gesture.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

What a game, Hart is a beast. :lmao at balotelli.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I hope Joe Hart breaks his legs.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Ive gotta say full credit to Liverpool. Hate them but a new respect for the sportsmanship today.
> Balotelli unjustly sent off so they do the fair thing and take themselves down 10 men a minute later big respect to Kenny for that unselfish gesture.


The guy who forced one of the saves of the season?

Carroll was very unlucky. Henderson and Downing are awful football players.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I hope Joe Hart breaks his legs.


Should have hoped for that 2 hours ago BULK :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Downing is so awful, everything he does is awful.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I thought Henderson had a pretty good game today, one of his better performances for Liverpool. 



Gunner14 said:


> Ive gotta say full credit to Liverpool. Hate them but a new respect for the sportsmanship today.
> Balotelli unjustly sent off so they do the fair thing and take themselves down 10 men a minute later big respect to Kenny for that unselfish gesture.


if Hart wasn't in beast mode and Carroll had scored the winner would you still be a twat?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Balotelli should have worn this bib under his jersey today:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Rush said:


> I thought Henderson had a pretty good game today, one of his better performances for Liverpool.


That. Don't get the hate really he seems to be gaining more confidence and playing a bit better than he was back in August when he was damn near anonymous most games. 

Downing was bad though. Would have preferred Maxi to play.


Irish Jet said:


> Balotelli should have worn this bib under his jersey today:


if he did that and then raised his Middle fingers as he walked down the Tunnel I'd have marked hard :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I hope Joe Hart breaks his legs.


he'd still be the best keeper in the prem


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Downing 13-0-0.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

BALO BREAKING DOORS DOWN! WHY ALWAYS HIM?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Someone piss Of Mario so much that he broke the door? :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

ok, mario is red carded. does that mean he's missing our game? 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

if downing would have been exchanged for a decent player city could have won. great work from liverpool but didn't have that killer end product today. good game and a good point for both clubs.

on arsenal, gunner said we won against a few poor teams, we have won a lot of games recently and are still on a great run, just because we drawn against fulham doesn't mean we're not that good. we have a good squad with lots of options, but wenger should have changed it up a lot more, if we were going to stick with the 4-3-3, AOC should be ahead of AA23, and probably should have started, benayoun should of played instead of ramsey, coquelin or frimpong should have started instead of arteta, or possibly both. poor from wenger, he is stubborn for our detriment at times. that game was perfect for AOC and coquelin to continue to impress.


oh, and nasri started today? forgot he was there. not turning up to a big game, again.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

henderson had a great game. lucas or adam for MOTM though. 

we got fulham away next. maybe our great away form will continue


----------



## Seb

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

AA23


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

When Agger is injury free, he probably is one of the best defenders in the world.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Kiz said:


> he'd still be the best keeper in the prem


Nah, Rockhead told me Cech is better.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



redeadening said:


> ok, mario is red carded. does that mean he's missing our game? 8*D


He'll miss the Carling Cup tie won't he?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

he's missing a game he wasnt going to play. the commentators were acting like it was the end of the world (purely based on who he is)

or, even worse, he could've missed the game against norwich. oh my.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Lucas was immense. Either him or Hart for MOTM.

To be honest, I honestly believe that Downing has a good second half performance. He was actually attacking with pace and trying to create something. He really needs an assist or a goal though.

Feel as though we should've had the 3 points. Happy with the overall performance.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



> That. Don't get the hate really he seems to be gaining more confidence and playing a bit better than he was back in August when he was damn near anonymous most games.
> 
> Downing was bad though. Would have preferred Maxi to play.


yeah pretty much. He made some mistakes but every young player will. He's progressing a bit and getting involved which is encouraging. Downing was gash tonight again, looked far better when he took on the defense instead of slowing the play and laying the ball back



King Kenny said:


> henderson had a great game. lucas or adam for MOTM though.
> 
> we got fulham away next. maybe our great away form will continue


i'd say Agger was our MOTM tbh, Johnson and Enrique were both very solid going forward. Hart definitely deserved MOTM though, saved the point for City.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

- Enrique wasn't as good this week. Gave the ball away far too often. Thought it was going to cost us a goal.

- Thought Downing had possibly his best game for us. Ran at their defence well with the ball. Crossing wasn't good enough, but he created and got involved in the passing chains in the attacks. Certainly better than he's been, because his passing usually fucks up our attacks.

- Hendo was okay. Thought he's played some better games (Bolton in particular, where he created a few golden chances), but he was quite good. Some of his stuff just didn't come off. He was like Kuyt in that he worked out, but his technical skills shone at time, whereas Kuyt's didn't.

- Adam and Lucas were immense. Worked so amazingly hard. After being off the pace against Spurs, Adam has adapted in every other big match since. Amazing seeing a guy like him still charging around at the end, while some of the units City have were fucked. He doesn't look like he has any fitness, but he works so hard. Lucas gave what you'd expect from him. I don't remember him missing a single pass, and some of his tackling is great.

- Defensively, we were strong. Agger, Skrtel and Johnson all good. Reine sensational. Bailed us out a few times.

- Suarez did okay. Would have liked Hendo to push up a little closer to him at times, because he was far too isolated for some of it, but I understand being defensive against City.

- Joe Hart is amazing, and Silva looked as dangerous as always. He played a few awesome passes that cut us up, but Agger and Skrtel always seemed to recover well. Hart MOTM for sure.

On a sad note, RIP to Gary Speed as well. Thoughts are with his family and everyone close to him. Chilling reading reports about it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

One thing I have to say about Reina is that he needs to relax and times and aim to maintain a position. Twice he came so far out and if it wasn't for a lucky tackle the first time and 4 defenders on the line a second time City would have basically scored an open goal twice.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Adam had one of his best games against Chelsea. Today he was better, significantly better. MOTM.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Reina had to make alot of dangerous runs

Lucky none of them turned out badly


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

There's a rumour going around that Steve Bruce has been sacked by Sunderland but they've delayed the announcement because of Gary Speeds death. I hope that's not true. I'm a Liverpool fan but Bruce deserves respect by all fans.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Balotelli should have worn this bib under his jersey today:


Balotelli wearing a bib? My oh my.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Sunderland have done horrible so far this year though so i wouldn't be surprised if thats true.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

That better not be true, the hilarity must go on.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Downing 13-0-0.


Clearly transfer of the year.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Adam, Lucas, Agger and Suarez were great today. Downing was a lot better too but didn't have that finishing touch. I felt Kuyt was pretty poor and Henderson anonymous for the majority of the game. I should be happy with the draw but as with the United game, my overwhelming feeling is disappointment.

Overall I think we have a lot to be happy about though. Our defence looks as solid as it has been since our best days under Rafa and our midfield is coming into it's own. We're creating chances and if we were a bit more clinical we'd be a force.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

RUSH, BULK, Destiny & Heel What do you guys think about Carragher. Should he still be a first team member after seeing how our defense has been without him over the last few weeks? You fans of lesser teams can answer to :side:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> RUSH, BULK, Destiny & Heel What do you guys think about Carragher. Should he still be a first team member after seeing how our defense has been without him over the last few weeks? You fans of lesser teams can answer to :side:


I think he should be very much our 3rd choice centre back now. When all our defenders are fit it should be Skrtel and Agger in the middle with Carra on the bench. He'd be a great back-up player to have but not good enough to start every week any more.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Skrtel and Agger look much better together. We can play a much higher line, which allows Skrtel to tackle and press onto opponents with more confidence. They seem to work together really well, and we also don't play HOOFBALL. Carra stays third choice until he injures Agger in training. With that said, hopefully he starts against Chelsea on Tuesday alongside Coates. It'd be a good experience for Coates to be alongside him, even if that means we'll have a central pairing moving in slow motion.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Skrtel seems so much more composed when he's alongside Agger. I think Carra's rashness and hoofing rubs off on the rest of the back four. I agree on the high line BULK, but we seem to drop deep in the second half a lot which is quite worrying. We stood off City a lot today and allowed them the freedom of the pitch.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Scott_90 said:


> There's a rumour going around that Steve Bruce has been sacked by Sunderland but they've delayed the announcement because of Gary Speeds death. I hope that's not true. I'm a Liverpool fan but Bruce deserves respect by all fans.



Be true. Please be true. We have Wolves and Blackburn coming up and I can't see us winning either w/ him in charge.


On Carra I was just saying in the catbox how his lack of pace seems to be more obvious now and Skrtel/Agger seems that much more solid. But keeping him around against lesser sides or bringing him on to fortify a lead would be great since he's still a pretty good defender technically wise


----------



## Heel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Shepard said:


> On Carra I was just saying in the catbox how his lack of pace seems to be more obvious now and Skrtel/Agger seems that much more solid. But keeping him around against lesser sides or bringing him on to fortify a lead would be great since he's still a pretty good defender technically wise


Agreed. Repped.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I prefer the picture of him as Mrs Doubtfire personally :side:


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

It's not fair to blame Carra for the failings of his partnership with Skrtel. The two are essentially the same type of centre back and they don't compliment eachother well at all. Carragher/Agger is our number one partnership in my opinion. It was injury that got Carragher out of the team first and foremost so it's not as if Kenny decided to drop him due to form or anything.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Scott_90 said:


> It's not fair to blame Carra for the failings of his partnership with Skrtel. The two are essentially the same type of centre back and they don't compliment eachother well at all. Carragher/Agger is our number one partnership in my opinion. It was injury that got Carragher out of the team first and foremost so it's not as if Kenny decided to drop him due to form or anything.


Not really blaming him for the failed partnership tbh but It's just Carra's age seems to be getting more and more apparent. Granted he has always been prone to making silly mistakes on the field they seem to be becoming more and more regular and when he and Carroll are on the pitch it's Ugly as hell with him basically booting it all the way down the field to him. 

I Like him but I dunno I feel like Heel in which he should be third choice and used as a player with Experience and when we might need a bit of inspiration, But aside from then Agger/Skrtel needs to be the first choice partnership.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Skrtel has been superior to Carra for a long time and the team plays in a completely different way when Carra plays (and I mean that negatively). If I had to choose between Carra and Skrtel I'd choose Skrtel every single time.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Strong Rumours that Steve Bruce has resigned/been sacked and a press conference is scheduled for tomorrow at 2pm.

8*D Oh god, please be true.


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Steve Bruce doesn't deserve to be sacked. The loss to Wigan was inexcusable but he'll turn it around for sure.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Bruce is a poor manager, surprised he wasn't sacked a long time ago.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

He's been shite all 2011. He went from being In a Europa League spot this time last year to just outside the relegation position this year.


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Heel said:


> Bruce is a poor manager, surprised he wasn't sacked a long time ago.


Darren Bent got sold from under his nose and they haven't been the same since. Wickham looked good but got injured after scoring his first goal, and at the moment they haven't got a striker with the mobility and power up top. Bendtner is talented but the lone-striker role isn't proving too fruitful, and Sessegnon isn't a striker and shouldn't play there. If Wes Brown didn't make the error yesterday then they would have got a point at least. Conceding like they did right before half-time is pretty demoralising.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Even in the summer though the Dude pretty much bought an entire new starting 11 and it hasn't done well.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Bruce teams always go through the same cycle. They play well for a bit which keeps Bruce's reputation up and then they fall apart, drop down the league and end the season badly. Then Steve says he needs 4-5 new players, the new season begins and the cycle continues. He also comes across as incredibly depressing and I expect that negativity rubs off on his players.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Scott_90 said:


> Steve Bruce doesn't deserve to be sacked. The loss to Wigan was inexcusable but he'll turn it around for sure.


you clearly don't know or haven't saw our form with him in charge os us in 2011. I think its 4 wins our of 30-odd games in this calendar year.

We've only won twice this campaign.

He deserves to go, actually don't sack him he'll get a payoff. Hopefully his resigned cause that means his waved his right to a big payoff.

:side: rumours that William Hill and Skybet have suspened betting on Steve Bruce being fired.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Heel said:


> Bruce teams always go through the same cycle. They play well for a bit which keeps Bruce's reputation up and then they fall apart, drop down the league and end the season badly. Then Steve says he needs 4-5 new players, the new season begins and the cycle continues. He also comes across as incredibly depressing and I expect that negativity rubs off on his players.


A thing i pocked up from yesterdays game, when Bardsley and Cattlemole came off they ran down the tunnel. The players looked depressed in the trainging before the match, I think something must be going on.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

He doesn't seem the type of manager who could lift player's spirits when they are struggling. If he stays I think you could go down.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

We will if he doesn't go, to reply to the dude who said Bent got sold under Bruce's nose :lmao laughable. Bent handed in a transfer request, there isn't a need to keep a player if he doesn't want to stay.


Yeah, I don't see us getting in the top half this season. It'll be a struggle and if we go down.... I'll get jip of my geordie mate.... and magsimus will rape my CP.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Sunderland won't go down, even if Bruce hasn't been sacked there are worse teams in the premier league but if does he go then I think Sunderland will be the type of club that Martin O'Niell would be intrested in


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

He upped and left with seemingly no prior warning, the board accepted their bid and Bruce was powerless to their only goalscorer leaving. Until Bent left I recall things were going quite well at Sunderland?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Scott_90 said:


> He upped and left with seemingly no prior warning, the board accepted their bid and Bruce was powerless to their only goalscorer leaving. Until Bent left I recall things were going quite well at Sunderland?


Yup things were good. But like I said you can make the claim that in the Summer he was given money and well he went out and bought essentially a whole new squad yet they haven't done well.


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I agree, he changed a lot of personnel and it's not clicked as of yet, but its not as if he's been given money, spent it, and got no return. The club made £45 million from Henderson and Bent leaving. Bent's departure in Jan and the arrivals of Muntari/Sessegnon really upset the balance of the team I think. They didn't have the same demeanour in the camp from that point on. Anyway, I've kinda made peace with Bruce's departure now. It's gonna suck but I guess that's the nature of the business. Hopefully they get a solid replacement. O'Neill would be ideal for the club, even though I think he's capable of managing a higher reputation club.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I think the way Gyan left made a big impact on his plans. But sacking him? If he was at Blackburn, he'd have been given a job for life and a new car for this run of results.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Christ, to say he looks "under pressure" in Jake's sig would be an understatement. Looks like a tomato ready to explode.

#Brucein.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Christ, to say he looks "under pressure" in Jake's sig would be an understatement. Looks like a tomato ready to explode.
> 
> #Brucein.


We'll trade you :side: Steve Bruce for Sir Alan Pardew.

Apparently he has been sacked, won't be announced until tomorrow due to the passing of Gary Speed (and the fact that Ellis Short seems like a Monday guy).


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Never mind Pardew, I'd trade Bruce for nobody at the minute. Bruce out.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Jepo said:


> Never mind Pardew, I'd trade Bruce for *nobody* at the minute. Bruce out.


I think you mean "ANYBODY" come on Jepo, don't give Mags ammunition to use against us Sunderland fans.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Like I need any more ammunition, there's enough to last a lifetime already.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Nah mate, I meant nobody, that was the point, he's that awful I'd rather have nobody in charge than him.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

..... :side: I was there when we won 9-1, yes I am over 100 years old.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Why always me?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2066798/Mario-Balotelli-confused-burglar-home.html


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Balotelli should have a TV show. They follow Peter Andre's life, so why not Mario. It'd be entertaining


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

City to still win the league at a walk imo. And Balotelli's life is hilarious.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> I think you mean "ANYBODY" come on Jepo, don't give Mags ammunition to use against us Sunderland fans.


i think he means nobody as in just let the players pick themselves and do whatever they want. Couldnt make things any worse.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

I heard the news about Gary Speed this morning but I haven't been on the computer until now to comment on the tragic news. My condolences go out to his family and friends. Speed was a professional and a very nice bloke from the various interviews I saw him in on BBC and Sky Sports. He was doing a terrific job with Wales before this all happened. 42, that's no age. Such a shame.

R.I.P Gary Speed.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Shepard said:


> Be true. Please be true. We have Wolves and Blackburn coming up and I can't see us winning either w/ him in charge.


You could pick a 10 year old out of the crowd in a matchday raffle before the game against us and they'd be able to get a result with Kean in charge.

This happened earlier and I got a bit excited:










Shearer took over too. Thought it was funny after Bronco said it could happen yesterday!

I actually wouldn't mind Steve Bruce taking over if our fuckwit owners actually see sense and sack the clueless goon.

Also, R.I.P. Gary Speed. So tragic and football & everything else becomes irrelevant when something like this happens. Devastating news.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

@Nige, Shearer always gets the Blackburn job on my FM save. 

Also, :lmao apparently after Balotelli got sent off he damaged the away dressing room door.

@Sheps, If Bruce is sacked tomorrow. We should have a toast in The Borough to celebrate.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

Kenwyne is a stokie,
He comes from Trinidad,
He looks like whoopi Goldberg,
His hair is fucking mad,
He came to Stoke from Sunderland,
and this is what he said...
*STEVE BRUCE IS A WANKER WITH A BIG FAT FUCKING HEAD.*

Thought this was appropriate, and its probably the best song we sing right now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Also, :lmao apparently after Balotelli got sent off he damaged the away dressing room door.







If You go to the 1 minute mark you can actually hear them saying MARIO in the background :lmao. They even mentioned that there was an incident right after that Interview.

This guy is actually great.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*

We had a better one for kenwyne jones...

Super Kenwyne Jones
Super Kenwyne Jones
He's got the Biggest Dick
In the Premiership
Super Kenwyne Jones :side:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Scott_90 said:


> Steve Bruce doesn't deserve to be sacked. The loss to Wigan was inexcusable but he'll turn it around for sure.


No he won't. He didn't change the style of play in the slightest and we looked like we didn't care in the second half. Inexcusable to lose to a team we were all over in the first half. Worst team I've seen at our ground this year by a long shot.



Scott_90 said:


> Darren Bent got sold from under his nose and they haven't been the same since. Wickham looked good but got injured after scoring his first goal, and at the moment they haven't got a striker with the mobility and power up top. Bendtner is talented but the lone-striker role isn't proving too fruitful, and Sessegnon isn't a striker and shouldn't play there. If Wes Brown didn't make the error yesterday then they would have got a point at least. Conceding like they did right before half-time is pretty demoralising.


Not entirely Bent. Look at our 3-0 vs Chelsea last year. Bent didn't play. We lost Welbeck to injury and Gyan struggled w/ the pressure of playing as a lone striker. Bent being there might've helped but he was never the same player last year, wanted out in the summer and we kept him till January. Sess playing off Bendtner works well, we just hoof it up too much whereas Bendtner is better at getting it to his feet and passing about.



danny_boy said:


> Sunderland won't go down, even if Bruce hasn't been sacked there are worse teams in the premier league but if does he go then I think Sunderland will be the type of club that Martin O'Niell would be intrested in


Apparently he's a Sunderland fan, so fingers crossed.




Scott_90 said:


> I agree, he changed a lot of personnel and it's not clicked as of yet, but its not as if *he's been given money, spent it, and got no return*. The club made £45 million from Henderson and Bent leaving. Bent's departure in Jan and the arrivals of Muntari/Sessegnon really upset the balance of the team I think. They didn't have the same demeanour in the camp from that point on. Anyway, I've kinda made peace with Bruce's departure now. It's gonna suck but I guess that's the nature of the business. Hopefully they get a solid replacement. O'Neill would be ideal for the club, even though I think he's capable of managing a higher reputation club.


Kind of has. His buys have been weird and it's funny our best summer deal was a Bosman.

Fuck off with the higher reputation crap too, like Villa are that much bigger a club than us. Its purely because we're in a shithole area



JakeC_91 said:


> @Nige, Shearer always gets the Blackburn job on my FM save.
> 
> Also, :lmao apparently after Balotelli got sent off he damaged the away dressing room door.
> 
> @Sheps, If Bruce is sacked tomorrow. We should have a toast in The Borough to celebrate.


In my FM save Brucey keeps getting sacked and replaced by Mick McCarthy. I think I'd actually prefer Brucey :side:

I'm living through newcastle atm anyway, which is a load of fun given how they're getting on 8*D



Heel said:


> Bruce teams always go through the same cycle. They play well for a bit which keeps Bruce's reputation up and then they fall apart, drop down the league and end the season badly. Then Steve says he needs 4-5 new players, the new season begins and the cycle continues. He also comes across as incredibly depressing and I expect that negativity rubs off on his players.


I doubt I could really say it better. I backed him at first but he just doesn't seem to have a plan B, which is incredibly frustrating to watch. Overall I don't think he's done a bad job, it's just a case of there really is nothing more he can do for the club. We need fresh direction and I'd rather it's sooner than later.

At the end of the day putting a geordie in charge of our club meant the second things went sour the fans would be even quicker to turn on him. He'd have had to be consistently performing like we did at the start of last year to keep himself on most of the fans good sides. I'd heard mutterings of discontent as early as the summer from people.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> We had a better one for kenwyne jones...
> 
> Super Kenwyne Jones
> Super Kenwyne Jones
> He's got the Biggest Dick
> In the Premiership
> Super Kenwyne Jones :side:


----------



## Andre

*Re: Glen FUCKIN' Johnson. (Premier League thread)*



Shepard said:


> Kind of has. His buys have been weird and it's funny our best summer deal was a Bosman.


Have to say I agree with this, bore draw Brucey has a history of spending decent money whilst only achieving mediocrity. 

His only real success was winning the play offs (dark, dark day for me) with Birmingham and reaching the EPL, to keep them there he needed to spend a fortune and still ended up relegating them in the end, he then struggled on to promotion with a premiership squad only to eventually dump them in a mess.

At Wigan he was afforded all of the spending luxuries that Martinez hasn't, yet Bruce managed to achieve nothing in the short term whilst leaving the club in long term financial turmoil, Dave Whelan has been forced to sell all of the better players due to the ridiculous wage struture (partly his own fault).

Last but least, you have been by far the poorest opposition we (NCFC) have faced this year, your set up played right into our hands, master tactician? Steve Bruce simply is not. I also noticed that your team is filled with top four rejects, seems Bruce can only go for obvious signings. He should definitely be sacked.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Joe Hart: Saving headers from a 35m player LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Going back to the Arsenal/Fulham match, we were dull throughout the game and we missed Gervinho's creativity so much. But the main talking point is Ramsey. He was tepid; missed so many chances, slowed the game down, and just when it looked that we were going forward, he pulled his favorite weapon: the back pass. These are the games I really feel Arsene should use Arshavin in that CAM role. Arshavin isn't a natural winger. He was absent for most of the game and he's being used very badly by Arsene.

I'm also fearing for the fatigue levels of our players. RVP and Arteta looked very tired out there. These are the two players we are heavily relying on and both looked tired. I really hope we don't play them mid-week in the CC game against City.

The only bright side of the game was Theo Walcott.

Our top-4 finish sounds dodgy enough already but I wouldn't mind this draw if we can turn up and take all three points against ManU, Chelsea, Spurs, and ManC at home; and beat Liverpool at Anfield. Yep! Sounds like fiction, but we've already dug a huge hole, so we have to do it.

As for the Carling Cup, I know silverware means so much for Arsenal, but we have to rest our players. I would rest Gervinho, RVP, Arteta, Song, Ramsey, Vermaelen, Walcott, and basically most starters.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick. (Prem Thread)*

Fourth place is going to get real congested. All teams in and around there will begin dropping points like crazy soon as none of those teams looks solid enough to put a consistent run on during this upcoming period.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick. (Prem Thread)*

nice title change butthurt bulk


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick. (Prem Thread)*

thought it was a decent result for liverpool, tbh.

though that carroll header was something fierce, what a save from Hart. Plus the follow-up save on Suarez.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Nige™ said:


> This happened earlier and I got a bit excited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shearer took over too. Thought it was funny after Bronco said it could happen yesterday!


Funny how all the guys linked with the job are former Newcastle managers!


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Awful news about Gary Speed, came out of nowhere. RIP.

Also, fuck you Joe Hart. Felt so dirty wanting LOLerpool to win a game tho 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick. (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> thought it was a decent result for liverpool, tbh.
> 
> though that carroll header was something fierce, what a save from Hart. Plus the follow-up save on Suarez.


As i said yesterday, if you told me we'd get 4 points from Chelsea and City i'd take it without question. Now i can't help but feel disappointed we didn't get the 6. Points dropped here, vs United, and Norwich are all games i can't help but feel that we should've grabbed all 3 pounts from. Going to be crucial at the back end of the year.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

considering arsenal has 3 points from Chelsea, Spurs, Liverpool, Man United...4 points from Chelsea/City certainly isn't bad.

I'm still thinking about the blown chance versus Fulham. :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Hell 5 points from City, Chelsea, Spurs & Arsenal for us is pretty good tbh even though we Should have took 9 but im not too butthurt about 5. 

Whose Arsenal got next week Mikey?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Hell 5 points from City, Chelsea, Spurs & Arsenal for us is pretty good tbh even though we Should have took 9 but im not too butthurt about 5.
> 
> Whose Arsenal got next week Mikey?


dude, we got 7 points from city, chelsea, spurs and arsenal.

Its the way it is for us though Mike, we turn up against the top sides and fuck up against the lower table sides.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

wigan, i believe, cgs.

those pesky bottom sides. need to start delivering versus City and United.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

We have 0 point from United, Arsenal and Liverpool. Will still be one 0 when we play Toon, City and Spurs.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> dude, we got 7 points from city, chelsea, spurs and arsenal.
> 
> Its the way it is for us though Mike, we turn up against the top sides and fuck up against the lower table sides.


Ahh Yes my bad. Forgot to include the Arsenal game when doing that. 7 outta 12 even better. But yeah still should have been 9/12 the way we played. 

You guys should beat Wigan tbh. Even if it's 1 - 0 I'd be shocked if you don't walk away with three points 

:lmao Chelsea. You could get something from Toon Joel but I dunno. If you contine the way you are though Yeah City & Spurs may be lost causes.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

8 points out of 15 if you put United there. Not bad but when you think we could've, with a bit of luck, got 12 out of 15 then its hard not to feel like we missed out a touch. Especially when we go out and only get 3 points from a possible 9 against Sunderland, Norwich and Swansea.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I dunno, dude. Jordi Gomez looks world class. He might go off for a brace. 

:side:


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Chelsea will beat Newcastle, taking all three points. Man U were without a midfield and the ball refused to go into the net but they still dominated them. I don't see Newcastle scraping a result with the lack of quality in their squad.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



> The Frenchman was speaking after watching his side turn in a lack luster performance against Fulham on Saturday, where a late Thomas Vermaelen header rescued a point in a 1-1 draw.
> 
> Wenger did make two changes for that game, resting Laurent Koscielny and Gervinho, but after analysing GPS tracking and in-game ProZone software, admitted he'll be forced into more rotation in the coming weeks.
> 
> 'I will change my philosophy a little bit. We have a few players on the edge like van Persie, of course, and Walcott, who had a hamstring alert, and Ramsey. We’ll see how we go,' said the boss.
> 
> Walcott and Vermaelen picked up knocks against Fulham but both should train today, while Abou Diaby will have a scan on a muscle problem, in the latest of his long line of injuries.
> 
> All three are hopeful of being involved in the Carling Cup tie with Manchester City on Tuesday, as Wenger battles with the temptation of picking a strong lineup, against the threat of pushing his tired stars too far.
> 
> 'I've always said that I will play a team that has a chance to qualify,' he added.
> 
> 'We have to also consider the injuries we have. We have red alerts on a few players and I will pick as strong a team as I can.'
> 
> The likes of Lukasz Fabianski, Sebastien Squillaci, Francis Coquelin, Emmanuel Frimpong, Yossi Benayoun and Marouane Chamakh all set to be included for the crunch clash with City, with a place in the semi-finals up for grabs.
> 
> Read more: http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...-in-injury-red-zone-says-wenger#ixzz1ezdLjJ5s


Diaby. Hurt again. SSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.

I do not like this RVP and fatigued talk. He pretty much has to go 90 every match for us. No rest for the weary, Robin. Sorry.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Pretty much what RUS said about the four out of six points over the past few weeks. We really did deserve to win last night. Was a tremendous effort really, against a very strong team.

Got a run of easier games coming up now, so we really shouldn't be dropping any points. That, of course, means we'll put in performances like the ones against Norwich and Swansea.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Van Persie should take a rest against someone crap like Wigan, you don't need him to beat them (if you do, ouch) and I'm sure he'd benefit from a weekend off. Just stick Walcott up top, get him running at their backline and replace him on the wing with Ryo or Oxlade (thanks for the £15m, btw). Beats playing someone like Chamakh up front.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Emarosa said:


> *Chelsea will beat Newcastle, taking all three points.* Man U were without a midfield and the ball refused to go into the net but they still dominated them. I don't see Newcastle scraping a result with the lack of quality in their squad.


Not exactly. I'd be a lot more confident if Newcastle weren't having a great start to the season, but more importantly, if we didn't have the biggest game of our season so far coming 3 days later (the win or elimination match vs Valencia). I expect players like Mata, Ramires and Sturridge to be rested on Saturday. Meaning people who are struggling for form - Kalou, Anelka, Malouda, Mikel, etc may come in. And we're away.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Don't forget Ladyboy. 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Don't forget Ladyboy. 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

looking forward to wednesday's game, im guessing it wont be a walkover, palace will be up for it

hopefully team will look something like this

-----------lindegaard-----------
rafael---smalling-----evans---fryers
valencia--fletcher---pogba----park
--------------morrison----------
-----------Berbatov--------------

with the likes of will keane and macheda on the bench


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> looking forward to wednesday's game, im guessing it *wont be a walkover*, palace will be up for it
> 
> hopefully team will look something like this
> 
> -----------lindegaard-----------
> rafael---smalling-----evans---fryers
> valencia--fletcher---pogba----park
> --------------morrison----------
> -----------Berbatov--------------
> 
> with the likes of will keane and macheda on the bench


I'm guessing that you're saving the walkover for the Villa game.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

yeah bro palace is a hard tie


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

They'd beat you guys 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

i just laugh at how you try to HYPE up the easiest tie of the carling cup up so much


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I'm not hyping anything KENNETH, so 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Emarosa said:


> Chelsea will beat Newcastle, taking all three points. Man U were without a midfield and the ball refused to go into the net but they still dominated them. I don't see Newcastle scraping a result with the lack of quality in their squad.


:hmm:

Considering we have players like Santon getting splinters from the bench I'm guessing our side is doing quite well. To be honest, on current form we're better than Chelsea in all areas of the pitch.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Newcastle fans are getting mighty uppity. 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Prove me wrong 8*D


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Apparently Bruce will be given another game at Sunderland which is good. Wolves away for them next.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Prove me wrong 8*D


I'm just waiting for Mike Ashley to do something that screws it all up.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Scott_90 said:


> Apparently Bruce will be given another game at Sunderland which is good. Wolves away for them next.


Fuck that. Its away, so he'll stick even more rigidly to the "hoof it to the big guy" tactic which accomplishes nothing. We'll draw at best. 

If Short hadn't signed him to a new deal in Feb he'd have been gone now too.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> Fuck that. Its away, so he'll stick even more rigidly to the *"hoof it to the big guy" tactic* which accomplishes nothing. We'll draw at best.
> 
> If Short hadn't signed him to a new deal in Feb he'd have been gone now too.


Nout wrong with that ...And there's no chance of you beating Wolves away I reckon.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

There's plenty wrong with it when Bendtner on the ground >>> Bendtner in the air. If we had Jones still in our team then I'd be fine with it.

Last I checked Wolves were garbage I'm aware we are too, but I think they've been worse, I haven't been following them though. I'd not be shocked at all if we lost either, tbh.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...derland-boss-if-fans-abuse-affects-my-players

:side: Clearly Bruce hasn't been watching the same game we all have.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

He hasn't been watching the same game as anyone else for the last month at the very least.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

#BRUCEOUT


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*










Cant's believe how much Lucas has improved. I never believed in him but he has proven me and many others wrong. 

BOSS!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I always believed in him. The old-timers here would know


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

:lmao @ Yaya.

Lucas was amazing. Saw his stats, and they were outstanding, but they don't even tell the whole story. He stopped Yaya's surges forward, did pretty damn well in blanketing Silva, plus he ran out and helped the full backs numerous times to create a two on one. His passing sets attacks away as well. Probably been player of the season for us AGAIN to this point.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Yet continually gets little to no praise. Though it's been slowly building, and even the same pundits/commontators that use to blast him to no end are starting to give him his dues/praises.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

The Times' Game Podcast this week talks about *if* Lucas is the best in his position in Europe and all 4 journalists say he is the best in the league. The praise has finally arrived.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

still people on here with obvious blind hate though


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

We need Lucas Moura to continue our LUCAS REVOLUTION.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> We need Lucas Moura to continue our LUCAS REVOLUTION.


Nah. He will want to be with our LUCAS (PIAZON) more.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Hate to agree with all the haters but I'm really losing patience with Downing and fast. I was a fan of him at Villa because he often played on the right wing, which suited him because instead of having to beat his man he could cut inside and either whip in a dangerous cross, link with the strikers or shoot at goal. On the left he appears to be very one dimensional, he never even attempts to go past the fullback and he launches crosses even when we only have one player in the box. He reminds me more and more of the player he was at Middlesbrough that I didn't rate.

My biggest gripe though is that he seems to get in Enrique's way a lot of the time and it's sometimes as if Jose is playing fullback and left-wing because he has to do Downing's job for him. I think that unless Kenny moves him to the right he won't be able to justify starting him ahead of Maxi or Bellamy.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I never believed in Lucas because he was shit, now he's much improved, why would I always believe in someone who was really bad? Granted he's very good now.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Heel said:


> The Times' Game Podcast this week talks about if Lucas is the best in his position in Europe and all 4 journalists say he is the best in the league. The praise has finally arrived.


:lmao


----------



## Heel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



DallasClark said:


> I never believed in Lucas because he was shit, now he's much improved, why would I always believe in someone who was really bad? Granted he's very good now.


He wasn't shit, he was extremely young, in a new country, playing in a position he'd never been in before. Hate 'fans' like you.



Seb said:


> :lmao


I don't see what's funny. Pretty much anyone who knows anything about football accepts that he's now one of the best in his position, if you can't then I guess that's your problem. Obviously a fake Barca fan would look down on any other players though.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Heel said:


> I don't see what's funny. Pretty much anyone who knows anything about football accepts that he's now one of the best in his position, if you can't then I guess that's your problem. Obviously a fake Barca fan would look down on any other players though.


He's absolutely nowhere near being the best in the world in his position, and only a delusional Liverpool fan would think otherwise.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> He's absolutely nowhere near being the best in the world in his position, and only a delusional Liverpool fan would think otherwise.


I know it's tough to accept a player who isn't a big name is very good and obviously if he's not flashy then you won't be able to comprehend the job he is doing. I suggest you watch these videos:














Also, I never said he was the best in the world. Not once.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I didn't say he wasn't good, but anyone who's watched the Premier League this year would agree that Scott Parker has easily been the best DM in the league, and even he is still nowhere near the level of Busquets, Mascherano, Alonso to name three.



> Also, I never said he was the best in the world. Not once.


It's pretty obvious "best in Europe" means best in the World, unless you or the Times podcast think there's some magical DM playing in South America. I laughed at that view (because it's laughable) and you jumped straight to his defence. 

Simple enough for you?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> I didn't say he wasn't good, but anyone who's watched the Premier League this year would agree that Scott Parker has easily been the best DM in the league, and even he is still nowhere near the level of Busquets, Mascherano, Alonso to name three.


I think Lucas is a better player than Parker, though I do rate Scott highly. My top 3 in PL is Lucas, Parker and Song.

Also, they were only discussing whether he COULD be talked about as one do the best in Europe not that he was. I agree that Busquets and Alonso are better, though Masch's best form recently has been at centre back and I think if he went back to DM he wouldn't be as good as Lucas is right now.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Masch has only been playing CB because Pique and Puyol, as well as about half the Barca squad, have been injured. He was excellent last year when coming in for Busquets.

Parker is easily better than Lucas. One of the best players in the Prem this year. Next best in the league is De Jong, and then after that it's a toss up between Lucas and Song. I wouldn't call any of those 4 "world class".


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> It's pretty obvious "best in Europe" means best in the World, unless you or the Times podcast think there's some magical DM playing in South America. I laughed at that view (because it's laughable) and you jumped straight to his defence.
> 
> Simple enough for you?


That was the question, the Times journalists said he was the best in the *league*. Simple enough for you Seb? Ftr i rate Parker over Lucas but thats taking nothing away from him, he's improved heaps over the past few years.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Parker is easily better than Lucas. One of the best players in the Prem this year. Next best in the league is De Jong, and then after that it's a toss up between Lucas and Song. I wouldn't call any of those 4 "world class".


Easily? Don't talk shit. I know you like to troll Liverpool fans but that's an outrageous statement.

I never called them world class either.



Seb said:


> It's pretty obvious "best in Europe" means best in the World, unless you or the Times podcast think there's some magical DM playing in South America. I laughed at that view (because it's laughable) and you jumped straight to his defence.
> 
> Simple enough for you?


I didn't say he WAS the best in Europe I said that the podcast discussed *IF *he could be considered *ONE OF* the best in Europe. I said he was the best in the *PREMIER LEAGUE.* I think he is close to the top 5 in Europe.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> That was the question, the Times journalists said he was the best in the *league*. Simple enough for you Seb? Ftr i rate Parker over Lucas but thats taking nothing away from him, he's improved heaps over the past few years.


"The Times' Game Podcast this week talks about if Lucas is the best in his position in Europe"

What's confusing here? Saying he is/is amongst the best in his position in Europe is laughable, hence the laughter. Simple.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Here is the podcast.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

No one said he was amongst the best in his position in Europe (until Heel's 2nd to last post)


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Heel said:


> Easily? Don't talk shit. I know you like to troll Liverpool fans but that's an outrageous statement.
> 
> I never called them world class either.
> 
> I didn't say he WAS the best in Europe I said that the podcast discussed *IF *he could be considered *ONE OF* the best in Europe. I said he was the best in the *PREMIER LEAGUE.* I think he is close to the top 5 in Europe.


What's an outrageous statement?

I'm glad you agree he's not world class, which now makes me confused as to why you found me laughing at the thought he is world class:

"The Times' Game Podcast this week talks about if Lucas is the best in his position in Europe"

Unless you think there are no world class DM's in Europe?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> No one said he was amongst the best in his position in Europe (until Heel's 2nd to last post)


I didn't even say he was top 5. I said he could be close to the top 5 in his position, which I believe is perfectly fair.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Unless you think there are no world class DM's in Europe?


I think Busquets, Alonso, Mascherano & maybe Pirlo on form are world class. Aside from that I think it's pretty open, the likes of Lucas, Parker, De Jong and Song could all lay claim to being the best after them. Though De Jong is being used less and less by Man City.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> No one said he was amongst the best in his position in Europe (until Heel's 2nd to last post)


"The Times' Game Podcast this week talks about if Lucas is the best in his position in Europe"

???

Why would they talk about whether or not he is, if they don't think he is? What are they discussing next week, whether or not Obi Mikel is one of the best in Europe?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> "The Times' Game Podcast this week talks about if Lucas is the best in his position in Europe"
> 
> ???
> 
> Why would they talk about whether or not he is, if they don't think he is? What are they discussing next week, whether or not Obi Mikel is one of the best in Europe?


You've got to be trolling with that last sentence. I'm not going to bite.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Heel said:


> I think Busquets, Alonso, Mascherano & maybe Pirlo on form are world class. Aside from that I think it's pretty open, the likes of Lucas, Parker, De Jong and Song could all lay claim to being the best after them. Though De Jong is being used less and less by Man City.


Vidal, Cambiasso, Khedira, De Rossi are all better than Song and Lucas. I would say the best DM in the EPL is actually Yaya Toure, but City obviously never play him in that position.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Heel said:


> You've got to be trolling with that last sentence. I'm not going to bite.


Or you just don't understand the point I was making, that if they were talking about if Lucas is the best in his position in Europe, they obviously think he's up there with the best (i.e. Busquets, Alonso, etc). I used Obi Mikel as an example because he's at the other end of the spectrum - terrible, and therefore they wouldn't discuss him.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Or you just don't understand the point I was making, that if they were talking about if Lucas is the best in his position in Europe, they obviously think he's up there with the best (i.e. Busquets, Alonso, etc). I used Obi Mikel as an example because he's at the other end of the spectrum - terrible, and therefore they wouldn't discuss him.


Yes, but that implies that Lucas is of Mikel's quality. Which is laughable.

Anyway, this isn't going anywhere. Obviously neither of us will change our minds so I'll agree to disagree.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Masch has only been playing CB because Pique and Puyol, as well as about half the Barca squad, have been injured. He was excellent last year when coming in for Busquets.
> 
> Parker is easily better than Lucas. One of the best players in the Prem this year. Next best in the league is De Jong, and then after that it's a toss up between Lucas and Song. I wouldn't call any of those 4 "world class".


How can De Jong be the second best in the league if Barry keeps him out of the team?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> How can De Jong be the second best in the league if Barry keeps him out of the team?


Seb logic, son.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> How can De Jong be the second best in the league if Barry keeps him out of the team?


Because they have a big squad of players and often rotate?

Aguero has been left out of the last two CL games, is he suddenly not one of the best in the league?



Heel said:


> Yes, but that implies that Lucas is of Mikel's quality. Which is laughable.
> 
> Anyway, this isn't going anywhere. Obviously neither of us will change our minds so I'll agree to disagree.


God you're dim.

Let me break this down even further for you.

1. Discussing Obi Mikel as one of the best DM's in Europe is a pointless discussion, because it's obvious he isn't. I just picked Mikel because he's the most high profile garbage DM in the EPL.

2. Discussing Lucas as one of the best DM's in Europe on a podcast obviously means you (the people on the podcast) consider him amongst the best in Europe, or else why would you discuss it? Hence point 1, which would never be discussed (at least I assume as much, I don't know what the Times journalists think of Mikel).

3. I said that in response to this post:



Rush said:


> No one said he was amongst the best in his position in Europe (until Heel's 2nd to last post)


which was in response to this:

"The Times' Game Podcast this week talks about if Lucas is the best in his position in Europe".

We can agree to disagree, you think Lucas is better than Parker and amongst the best in Europe in his position, I don't. It would be interesting to gauge the opinions of other posters on here and see if they agree with me or if they agree with you.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Pff, come back when you've been doing it for years, Lucas.

Like Carrick.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Because they have a big squad of players and often rotate?
> 
> Aguero has been left out of the last two CL games, is he suddenly not one of the best in the league?


Barry and Aguero have both played way more games than De Jong. Ya Ya Toure has too, another DM.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Mikel's the type of guy that probably edits himself on Football Manager to ensure he can live in his warped world where he actually believes he's talented enough to be a regular for Chelsea.

Makelele laughs at the suggestions of his talent.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



DeeCee said:


> Mikel's the type of guy that probably edits himself on Football Manager to ensure he can live in his warped world where he actually believes he's talented enough to be a regular for Chelsea.
> 
> Makelele laughs at the suggestions of his talent.


Suggestions he completely trolled Chelsea?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Drogba gonna join City


----------



## Goku

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I would take Parker over Lucas *easily* as well. Alonso is, I'd say, the best in Europe.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Heel said:


> Yes, but that implies that Lucas is of Mikel's quality. Which is laughable.


You and Samee were trying to convince me how good Mikel was in the summer.

I fucking told you, but you two were too arrogant to listen.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

is heel MMN?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> I would take Parker over Lucas *easily* as well. Alonso is, I'd say, the best in Europe.


I don't think players like Xabi Alonso and Pirlo class as DMs. When I think of DMs I think of Makelele, Busquets, Mascherano, Gattuso, etc. Their job is/was to hunt down the attackers and win the ball. But Alonso and Pirlo's job is to dictate the game from a deeo position. That's why they always have a ball winner next to them.



Overrated said:


> is heel MMN?


Yeah.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Explains a lot. 

I agree with you on Alonso and Pirlo not being DM's. Brilliant players but there not DM's.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> I don't think players like Xabi Alonso and Pirlo class as DMs. When I think of DMs I think of Makelele, Busquets, Mascherano, Gattuso, etc. Their job is/was to hunt down the attackers and win the ball. But Alonso and Pirlo's job is to dictate the game from a deeo position. That's why they always have a ball winner next to them.


Surely them doing that would indicate that they're a class above the others?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I'd take romeu over Jon obi after just seeing him in one game

Thats how godawful I think Job Obi is. People keep touting his passing accuaracy, well, ITS NOT FUCKING HARD TO GET PASSES WHEN YOU ONLY PASS BACKWARDS. Jesus. Im pretty sure Romeu did more in one game than Jon Obi did all season. He cant tackle, cross, run or shoot. Why the hell are we paying him?

fuck this, im gonna find old videos of makelele kicking ass.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Surely them doing that would indicate that they're a class above the others?


What I'm trying to say is that their role is not of a natural defensive midfield. If I told Pirlo to run around, hassle the defence and don't let anyone get to my back four, is he going to be able to do that?

No chance. He'll tell me that he isn't that sort of player.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Explains a lot.
> 
> I agree with you on Alonso and Pirlo not being DM's. Brilliant players but there not DM's.


Easiest way to explain it is with the Football manager roles. They are both Deep lying playmakers or as a quaterback. They sit in the gap behind the midfield but they arent defensive players. To get the best out of them you have to have someone infront of them to protect them. Like a Gattuso who will get in your face to protect the man with the ball.



Joel said:


> I don't think players like Xabi Alonso and Pirlo class as DMs. When I think of DMs I think of Makelele, Busquets, Mascherano, Gattuso, etc. Their job is/was to hunt down the attackers and win the ball. But Alonso and Pirlo's job is to dictate the game from a deeo position. That's why they always have a ball winner next to them.
> 
> Yeah.





Seb said:


> What's an outrageous statement?
> 
> I'm glad you agree he's not world class, which now makes me confused as to why you found me laughing at the thought he is world class:
> 
> "The Times' Game Podcast this week talks about if Lucas is the best in his position in Europe"
> 
> Unless you think there are no world class DM's in Europe?


Dont read the times. Tony Barrett is a joke of a journalist.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> I don't think players like Xabi Alonso and Pirlo class as DMs. When I think of DMs I think of Makelele, Busquets, Mascherano, Gattuso, etc. Their job is/was to hunt down the attackers and win the ball. But Alonso and Pirlo's job is to dictate the game from a deeo position. That's why they always have a ball winner next to them.


This is true, but they're still DM's, they play in the same position, but perform different roles. An example is that Busquets and Alonso play in front of the defence for Spain, Busquets being the ball winner, Alonso linking up play. I think the word you're looking for is Anchor man or Ball winner, or the Makelele role as it's known in England.

It's like comparing someone like Rooney, who comes deep to get the ball, with Adebayor, who is more of a target man, or Higuain, who is much more of a poacher at Madrid. At the end of the day, they're all still strikers.



steamed hams said:


> Barry and Aguero have both played way more games than De Jong. Ya Ya Toure has too, another DM.


Yaya doesn't play DM for City.

So? Just because Barry has started more games than De Jong, doesn't make him a better player.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

what's mikel's position? oxygen waster?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> This is true, but they're still DM's, they play in the same position, but perform different roles. An example is that Busquets and Alonso play in front of the defence for Spain, Busquets being the ball winner, Alonso linking up play. I think the word you're looking for is Anchor man or Ball winner, or the Makelele role as it's known in England.
> 
> It's like comparing someone like Rooney, who comes deep to get the ball, with Adebayor, who is more of a target man, or Higuain, who is much more of a poacher at Madrid. At the end of the day, they're all still strikers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yaya doesn't play DM for City.
> 
> So? Just because Barry has started more games than De Jong, doesn't make him a better player.


Mancini thinks he is better. 

You're saying De Jong is the second best in the league but he's barely started a game this season. Extra surprising coming from you because you usually jump on which ever team/player happens to be flavour of the week. I guess your Liverpool hatred rules over everything.

Oh and about Yaya Toure and some of the other comments about DMs from Joel etc, it's not FIFA you know, players aren't locked into one area of the pitch. Scott Parker joins in with the attacks sometimes.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

lately in fifa ive been playing luiz as a striker for the lulz

i score more with him than i did with drogba


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Mancini thinks he is better.
> 
> You're saying De Jong is the second best in the league but he's barely started a game this season. Extra surprising coming from you because you usually jump on which ever team/player happens to be flavour of the week. I guess your Liverpool hatred rules over everything.
> 
> Oh and about Yaya Toure and some of the other comments about DMs from Joel etc, it's not FIFA you know, players aren't locked into one area of the pitch. Scott Parker joins in with the attacks sometimes.


Yes, i'm saying he is the second best in the league. Yes, i'm saying De Jong is better than Barry. How do you know Mancini thinks he is better? Have you asked him? Did you know De Jong only started 2 league games before mid-October due to a foot injury?

If you've watched City play, you'd know he doesn't play DM. All players move around the pitch, Rooney sometimes comes back and defend. That doesn't mean he isn't a striker. Retarded logic.

Also, I don't hate Liverpool. Hilarious that fair criticism of players (Downing being shit, Lucas not being on the same level as Busquets/Alonso, Carroll's ridiculous transfer fee, Johnson being terrible for England) makes you think I hate teams. I have no feelings towards Liverpool, good or bad. I said the signings of Bellamy and Enrique were excellent, I called Suarez world class the other day. I still tout Gerrard for England teams despite him having a complete let down of an international career. You're obviously still butthurt I called Villa a boring team.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Yes, i'm saying he is the second best in the league. Yes, i'm saying De Jong is better than Barry. How do you know Mancini thinks he is better? Have you asked him? Did you know De Jong only started 2 league games before mid-October due to a foot injury?
> 
> If you've watched City play, you'd know he doesn't play DM. All players move around the pitch, Rooney sometimes comes back and defend. That doesn't mean he isn't a striker. Retarded logic.
> 
> Also, I don't hate Liverpool. Hilarious that fair criticism of players (Downing being shit, Lucas not being on the same level as Busquets/Alonso, Carroll's ridiculous transfer fee, Johnson being terrible for England) makes you think I hate teams. I have no feelings towards Liverpool, good or bad. I said the signings of Bellamy and Enrique were excellent, I called Suarez world class the other day. I still tout Gerrard for England teams despite him having a complete let down of an international career. You're obviously still butthurt I called Villa a boring team.


What position does Yaya Toure play for Man City then? Feel free to enlighten me because it sounds like you are just being pedantic and trying to show off. I've watched Man City plenty of times this season, and they often play a 4-2-3-1 style formation. The more defensive midfield players tend to be Barry and Yaya and the more attacking midfield players are Silva, Nasri, Milner, Johnson etc. So yeah if I had to pidgeon hole Yaya into a position I would say DM (in other words competing with De Jong for a starting place). It varies because they play more attacking at home against certain teams than they do away from home at places like Anfield but in general I would say Yaya Toure plays as a DM for City.

You do jump on teams and players. I was reading this thread over the weekend and you said something like 'Spurs were currently your fave Prem team at the moment', well woop de doo no one gives a shit you babbling boob. A player scores a few tap ins and you are all over them then as soon as they are out of the headlines you suddenly stop calling them world class (not talking about Suarez here, in general) etc.

You go overboard with Downing, and you never mention how good he was last season. You're happy to carry on saying De Jong is the 2nd best in the league though even though he has only made 2 league appearances this season, so you must be basing that of past seasons. And it seems like you're the one who is butthurt that Gareth Barry starts for a team that can afford to sign any player in the world trollololololol.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> What position does Yaya Toure play for Man City then? Feel free to enlighten me because it sounds like you are just being pedantic and trying to show off. I've watched Man City plenty of times this season, and they often play a 4-2-3-1 style formation. The more defensive midfield players tend to be Barry and Yaya and the more attacking midfield players are Silva, Nasri, Milner, Johnson etc. So yeah if I had to pidgeon hole Yaya into a position I would say DM (in other words competing with De Jong for a starting place). It varies because they play more attacking at home against certain teams than they do away from home at places like Anfield but in general I would say Yaya Toure plays as a DM for City.


He's a central midfielder. He spends far more of the game attacking than defending, as City are usually on the attack. You'll usually see Barry or De Jong holding back whilst Yaya bombs on and joins in on the attack. Do you see other top DM's (Busquets, Mascherano, Alonso, Cambiasso) as advanced as he is? No.



> You do jump on teams and players. I was reading this thread over the weekend and you said something like 'Spurs were currently your fave Prem team at the moment', well woop de doo no one gives a shit you babbling boob. A player scores a few tap ins and you are all over them then as soon as they are out of the headlines you suddenly stop calling them world class (not talking about Suarez here, in general) etc.


Yes, I like watching Spurs play. I enjoy their style of football. Modric, Bale, VDV - all exciting players.

Why does this bother you?

Who have I called world class after a few tap ins?



> You go overboard with Downing, and you never mention how good he was last season. You're happy to carry on saying De Jong is the 2nd best in the league though even though he has only made 2 league appearances this season, so you must be basing that of past seasons. And it seems like you're the one who is butthurt that Gareth Barry starts for a team that can afford to sign any player in the world trollololololol.


I don't go overboard with Downing, he's garbage. He gets discussed a lot because there's a lot of Liverpool fans here.

Oh really? Well no shit sherlock, how else would I judge the quality of De Jong when he's been INJURED? You've made yourself look like a complete tool by saying Mancini prefers Barry based on number of appearances without realising De Jong has been injured for most of the season. How am I butthurt about Barry? Why would I give a shit who City choose to play?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Barry played more games than De Jong last season too. I have to go now but I'll answer the other stuff later.



Seb said:


> Oh really? Well no shit *sherlock*, how else would I judge the quality of De Jong when he's been INJURED? You've made yourself look like a complete tool by saying Mancini prefers Barry based on number of appearances without realising De Jong has been injured for most of the season. How am I butthurt about Barry? Why would I give a shit who City choose to play?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Also, how is De Jong competing with Yaya for a starting place? Yaya is an almost permanent fixture in the team, and besides, can you imagine De Jong getting involved in attacks and scoring goals/creating chances like Yaya does? In over 100 appearances, De jong has ONE goal for City for crying out loud :lmao

De Jong started more league games. De Jong also only started 3 cup games last season, where big clubs rotate their players, as opposed to Barry, who played 7. The 3 games De Jong did play were the 6th round, the semi final, and the final. See how easy it is to manipulate number of appearances? Why are you even arguing this, do you genuinely think Barry is better than De Jong?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

if de jong is so great then how come they dont use him


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

How do they not use him? He's played 100 games in two and a half seasons.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Turnbull; Bosingwa Alex Luiz Bertrand; McEachran Romeu Lampard, Malouda; Lukaku Torres

Hoping it's a 4-4-2 with a diamond in midfield. Lukaku or Torres on the wing would be horrible.

Romeu
Lampard McEachran
Malouda​


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Seems like Bellamy is back for tonights game too 

Liverpool: Reina, Kelly, Enrique, Carragher, Coates, Spearing, Lucas, Henderson, Maxi, Bellamy, Carroll. 

Subs: Doni, Suarez, Kuyt, Downing, Adam, Skrtel, Flanagan


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Lukaku on the wing :lmao

That would be almost as bad as Villa playing Heskey on the wing against Spurs.

^ lol, so much for Dalglish saying he was just going to play kids.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

cant wait to see COATES, he's twice the player of Phil Jones you know


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Turnbull; Bosingwa Alex Luiz Bertrand; McEachran Romeu Lampard, Malouda; Lukaku Torres
> 
> Hoping it's a 4-4-2 with a diamond in midfield. Lukaku or Torres on the wing would be horrible.
> 
> Romeu
> Lampard McEachran
> Malouda​


Looking forward to lukaku, bertrand, josh and romeu in action

though kinda wondering why he's using turnbull.

lets face it, even when cech is retired, that guy isnt our goalie


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*










BETTER THAN JONES


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Can't see us winning tonight. A lot of players are second side or third side players playing out of position. Djourou CB at RB. Squilacci 5th choice CB (debatably 6th if you count song) Koscielny 1st teamer, Miquel at LB (lower on the list than squilacci). That defence is vulnerable with CBs being played as full backs, and Squilacci is a disaster waiting to happen. Couple that with a pretty strong City attack and we have big problems. However, I feel we can get at the rest of their side, although I don't think our attack will be clinical in front of goal but I think they'll get chances.

Excited to see how AOC, Coquelin and Frimpong get on though, and the 4-4-2 as a whole (i presume that's what we're playing, both a 4-4-1 and a 4-3-3 is still a possibility) Really not that bothered going out, not nearly as much as last year anyway. Top 4 priority and another competition will only hinder us.

Our great record at home in the league cup, and our generally great record v City at home should come to an end.

De Jong is a good DM, but doesn't use the ball effectively enough for the City formation, but nor does Barry. Just my two cents.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

lmao, Luiz getting carded for a dive 3 mins in.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> lmao, Luiz getting carded for a dive 3 mins in.


What did you make of the decision?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

50-50. seen those given and also seen them waved on. First thought was that it was a pen.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Yeah, same here. But it did look like he was looking for it on replay and probably did try to make the contact himself.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

yeah, on replay it was a good decision. 

fuck Carroll gets pushed off the ball and onto the deck way too much for a big man.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

fuck this, we're buying a right back


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

no love for the monobrow?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Awesome scenes at the Emirates, the minute silence lasts about 15 seconds before a few fans start chanting "Only one Gary Speed" and the whole ground including the officials and players errupts into chanting and applause.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Would like to see Ivanovic come on for Luiz. Feeling a red card.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

i wish BOSS had a rest really. he plays every game

CARDIFF SCORE, 1-0 LEAD AGAINST BLACKBURN

KEAN payrise?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

:lmao clear handball


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

PENALTY. yew. clear handball.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Alex is a retard


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Oh Shit Penalty. 

Also Luiz was 50/50. They have been given at times. Very Risky from Coates.

Edit 

FOR FUCK SAKE :no:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Silly Alex you can't use your hands.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

and saved. jesus christ Carroll you're a useless fuck.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

fucking terrible penalty

bellamy should have taken it


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

TURNBULL


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

TURNBULL!!!!


Also I honestly feel in a state of constant apprehension when I see David Luiz on the teamsheet.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> Top 4 priority and another competition will only hinder us.


How many times have we got to semi finals/finals of the carling cup??

It has NEVER affected us coming top 4.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> though kinda wondering why he's using turnbull.
> 
> lets face it, even when cech is retired, that guy isnt our goalie


8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

maybe i should keep insulting bosingwa and jon obi so each one can get a hat trick


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

to be fair Seb that penalty would get saved in my football games. absolutely shocking.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Its ok Rush, our penalty taker, Luiz (for fucks sake) wouldve missed too


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I didn't see it, watching City/Le Arse as I have to wait til 10 to see Barca/Rayo. Carroll doesn't strike me as a dead ball specialist, tall players usually aren't, surprise he took it.


----------



## God™

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Malouda is awful, can't even maintain possession.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

bellamy, lucas, hell even carragher should have took it


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

they should have taken it, but in theory this shouldve been an easy boost to carroll's confidence

in theory


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> bellamy, lucas, hell even carragher should have took it


My first thought was. "Why him? Why not Bellamy? Bloody Joke.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

he obviously has no confidence whatsoever, or if he does very little. 

we're rushing things now


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Oh Andy, you just make it too easy to take the piss out of you.

He'll probably score later now.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

its starting to remind a little of crouch's start for us


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> I didn't see it, watching City/Le Arse as I have to wait til 10 to see Barca/Rayo. Carroll doesn't strike me as a dead ball specialist, tall players usually aren't, surprise he took it.


ah k. he just hit it dead straight, not even particularly powerfully.



redeadening said:


> they should have taken it, but in theory this shouldve been an easy boost to carroll's confidence
> 
> in theory


redead, I agree with you... in theory. In theory, communism works. In theory.

:side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Every time Lukaku gets the ball, I know Liverpool are going to get it straight away 

He's adapting very slowly to England, but I still believe in the lad.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> redead, I agree with you... in theory. In theory, communism works. In theory.
> 
> :side:


there's a simpsons quote for every situation. especially for football.

I cant wait till AVB sends out the SUPER SUB jon obi so he can HOLD IT, HOLD IT, HOLD IT.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Poor Josh 

Can't catch a break in this competition.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> there's a simpsons quote for every situation. especially for football.
> 
> I cant wait till AVB sends out the SUPER SUB jon obi so he can HOLD IT, HOLD IT, HOLD IT.


haha classic. Halfback passes to center, back to wing, back to center, center holds it! Holds it! Holds It!

Bosingwa just needs a yellow to complete the set. :mark:

:lmao DAT RACIST DOWD. confusing Lukaku with Bertrand.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

We really should loan Josh out. Did wonders for Danny sturridge. 

As for ramires, he'll bring some decent speed to us. Also, liking this bertrand kid so far


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

That was terrible from Lukaku. Hope Henderson is alright.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

HENDO???! :sad:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Either Luiz keeps tripping Carroll, or Carroll loves that turf.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

 hendo

terrible challenge.

carroll needs a good talking to at the half


----------



## EGame

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

lol at Carroll


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Either Luiz keeps tripping Carroll, or Carroll loves that turf.


I'd say theres a bit of both in there. 

Hopefully Hendo is ok. He's actually been decent for us as well.Would be a shame if he got seriously hurt

As for Carroll he needs to be slapped sideways let alone be talked too. I understand him wanting to take the penalty to try give himself more confidence but Bellamy or Lucas really should have taken that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*










Chelsea's games have become more appealing to me since she has been on the bench.

Except, you know Terry has soiled her so it takes away the appeal. Just a little.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

john terry. daring to go where few men have gone before

also, whats with the way he got yellow last match? whats the idea behind that? was he trying to skip this match or what?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Carroll taking penalties? WTF? I honestly told my brother he would miss it before he took it.

Just lacking in the final third. Apart from that, we've done okay.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

still got suarez, adam and one of kuyt/downing to bring on second half imo. 

game is obviously missing Glen FUCKIN' Johnson


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Chelsea's games have become more appealing to me since she has been on the bench.
> 
> Except, you know Terry has soiled her so it takes away the appeal. Just a little.


CASHLEY's probably had a few goes too.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Chelsea's games have become more appealing to me since she has been on the bench.
> 
> Except, you know Terry has soiled her so it takes away the appeal. Just a little.


She's a cute one, alright.



redeadening said:


> john terry. daring to go where few men have gone before
> 
> also, whats with the way he got yellow last match? whats the idea behind that? was he trying to skip this match or what?


Basically. He knew he was never going to play this game, so he got the suspension out the way, rather than getting a yellow against Newcastle and missing the City game.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

How could I forget about Glen Fuckin' Johnson.

SUPERGLEN!

Lucas is being boss again.

Watching City/Arsenal. Pretty average 10 minutes that I've witnessed.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

though he may be long gone, the spirit of jose mou lives on in terry


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

carrol missed a crucial penalty, bad, very bad, chelsea can win, yeah


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

nice analysis


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> carrol missed a crucial penalty, bad, very bad, chelsea can win, yeah


liverpool can win too, yeah


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> nice analysis


reymysteriofan > Jamie Redknapp.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

that wouldn't be hard to achieve

cardiff 2-0 up against blackburn.

holy shit..lucky that didn't go in


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Frimpong and Coquelin have been immense. Need to get the ball more to OC as well.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

wtf, i just said that carrol miss the penalty was bad and chelsea has a chance, i dont want them to lose


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

MAXIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## EGame

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

MAXI


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I FUCKING LOVE YOU MAXI


----------



## EGame

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Bellamy was such a good signing, the guy has been fantastic.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

1-0. MAXI, MAXI RODRIGUEZ RUNS DOWN THE WING FOR ME


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*










Edit




EGame said:


> Bellamy was such a good signing, the guy has been fantastic.


Gotta agree with this. Seb was the only one who said that Bellamy would be better than Downing and Gotta admit he was 100% right even though I disagreed to begin with. 

Mata & Anelka coming on.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

fuck


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

:lmao just saw the celebration. lucas, maxi and coates great stuff

hendo's ball to bellamy was great. improving with every game


----------



## EGame

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

KELLY


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

KELLYYYYYYY


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

MARTIN BEAST KELLY!!!! 

  

Bellamy is such a Damn Boss


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

KELLY. LIKE A BOSS. Bellamy take a bow.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

2-0, fuck, liverpool is just better, sadly


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

we need a goal while city are asleep.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Bellamy MOTM. 

Unbelievable workrate.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

who's been the better team in the pool/chelsea game?

scratch that just saw it was 2-0.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

wow, notttingham losing 4-0 to leeds


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

if this doesn't get Bellamy a starting spot in the prem over Downing i don't know what will.

Lucas better not be injured :sad:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

What a ball from Adam Johnson. Shame Aguero messed it up that pass deserves a goal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> who's been the better team in the pool/chelsea game?


50/50 game I'd say up to the goal very back and forth game, especially in the 2nd half. From the goal though It's been more Liverpool than Chelsea.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

^ even before the goal we had control in the midfield. Lucas being a boss and all that. Hendo also having a good game.



Overrated said:


> who's been the better team in the pool/chelsea game?
> 
> scratch that just saw it was 2-0.


Liverpool by a long way. Chelsea have had 1 half decent chance all game. They've had absolutely nothing in attack.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> if this doesn't get Bellamy a starting spot in the prem over Downing i don't know what will.
> 
> Lucas better not be injured :sad:


i thought it was because he couldn't play consecutive games in a row. 

he obviously has quality

lucas


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I want to draw Liverpool in the semis so fucking bad if we qualify.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> What a ball from Adam Johnson. Shame Aguero messed it up that pass deserves a goal.


Was a brilliant ball.

Chamakh needs to be taken off. Given a chance and he's done sweet fuck all yet again.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Lucas is injured.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Lucas off on a stretcher. Looked to me to be possibly a lateral ligament tear when he fouled Mata.



Silent Alarm said:


> I want to draw Liverpool in the semis so fucking bad if we qualify.


why?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> ^ even before the goal we had control in the midfield. Lucas being a boss and all that. Hendo also having a good game.


Meh Did have a bit more control have to admit but that final third from both teams were horrible. Chelsea had there fair share of chances. Bellamy has been the game changer for us though. Without him we wouldn't be in front IMO. 

Lucas


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

fucking hell take carroll off


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Was a brilliant ball.
> 
> Chamakh needs to be taken off. Given a chance and he's done sweet fuck all yet again.


Chamakh has barely moved in this 2nd half. He's playing like a smaller, talentless version of ibrahimovic


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

trade chamakh for carroll ?? 8*D 

Come on Wenger bring on Gervinho and Arshavin we've lost a bit of spark. Chamakh is a fucking donkey.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Damn I legit forgot Carroll was on the pitch still.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> Lucas off on a stretcher. Looked to me to be possibly a lateral ligament tear when he fouled Mata.
> 
> 
> 
> why?


I'd like a two-legged tie between United/Liverpool and it would be sweet if we could knock Liverpool out of a domestic competition two years in a row.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

BELLAMY with 2 assists. love that man


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Bellamy off for Kuyt. MotM performance barring something dramatic in the last 11 mins.

not sure if i'd prefer Cardiff or the winner of United/Palace, City/Arsenal


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

OC is going to be a quality player for us in the years to come. He has ran zabaleta ragged.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

66 minutes and chamakh had a touch and fell over and ten we take park off???


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> OC is going to be a quality player for us in the years to come. He has ran zabaleta ragged.


Ran Ragged??? How many crosses has he put in? how many shots as he had??

He's just running aimlessly not having a clue what to do just running at the nearest blue shirt till he loses the ball.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Maxi has 10 goals in 9 starts.

SUPER MAXI


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

come off of it he's been putting in some brilliant balls and he's had at least 2 worthy efforts on goal. One of which was going top corner if it were not for a cracking save.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Ran Ragged??? How many crosses has he put in? how many shots as he had??
> 
> He's just running aimlessly not having a clue what to do just running at the nearest blue shirt till he loses the ball.


OC is world class dontchaknow

chelsea fans leaving, beautiful


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Bye Chelsea fans 8*D


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> come off of it he's been putting in some brilliant balls and he's had at least 2 worthy efforts on goal. One of which was going top corner if it were not for a cracking save.


i havent seen a chance we've created where i thought we was going to score.

HOOORRAAAYYY FINALLY THE OX FINDS A PASS UNBELIEVEABLE.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> i havent seen a chance we've created where i thought we was going to score.


Park and OC's chances were both going in if it wasn't for two top notch saves.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Bridge is still with City?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Park and OC's chances were both going in if it wasn't for two top notch saves.


Both saves you'd expect a keeper to make. Thats what he's there for.
chamberlains shot from the edge of the box 3 mins ago would have gone in if city didnt have a keeper.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

coates has had a solid game. lucas was boss (hopefully he isnt out for long )

super maxi with a goal, bellamy MOTM and kelly/enrique were also good. hendo had a good game too. 

that's something like 29 wins and 1 draw as player/manager for dalglish now, beautiful. 

love the commontators dig "the chelsea fans have got up on their feet...and head towards the exit" :lmao

torress :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

http://hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/

:side:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

fuck sake there first shot on target and they score it in the 83rd minute. Feels like fifa 12.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Great counter attack from City.

Pricks.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

man city 1-0 arsenal. liverpool is just better


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

City scored with there first chance on target???

:lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

arsenal on their way out

would :mark: for a manchester derby and liverpool/cardiff


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> arsenal on their way out
> 
> would :mark: for a manchester derby and liverpool/cardiff


Come on son you know it don't work like that 

It will be Liverpool/City & Man U/Cardiff naturally.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

every time i watch Gervinho he has some of the worst finishing i've ever seen. Just awful.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Get the fuck in.

Hope Lucas is okay. 

Great goal from City.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> City scored with there first chance on target???
> 
> :lmao


Pretty pathetic with the players they have on and we have SQUILLACI in defence :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Come on son you know it don't work like that
> 
> It will be Liverpool/City & Man U/Cardiff naturally.


It better be, that's what we pay for :side:

:lmao Chelsea.

Quality goal by Aguero. Sickeningly good signing. Hate the Poznan, dickhead celebration.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

squillaci still plays for you? :lmao forgot he was still there

i actually thihk its possible we'll get united


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I haven't seen the teams but one of my friends watching the match on Facebook said they had a full first team squad and even brought on Aguero after 30 minutes. That true?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Coates was fucking immense. 

wasted chance arsenal


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Ooooooooooooooo should be 1-1


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I haven't seen the teams but one of my friends watching the match on Facebook said they had a full first team squad and even brought on Aguero after 30 minutes. That true?


de jong, hargreaves, kolo, nasri, dzeko and johnson all started and aguero came on before 30 minutes i think. 

Chamakh is a bag of wank.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

thats it, city win.

come on palace :mark:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I haven't seen the teams but one of my friends watching the match on Facebook said they had a full first team squad and even brought on Aguero after 30 minutes. That true?


its more like a 2nd string side. Happens to be a pretty boss 2nd string.

Horseface Costel, Onuoha, Kocaine Kolo, Savic, TrainsrealHARDGREAVES, De Jong, AJ11 side and Nasri all started.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> de jong, hargreaves, kolo, nasri, dzeko and johnson all started and aguero came on before 30 minutes i think.
> 
> Chamakh is a bag of wank.





Rush said:


> its more like a 2nd string side. Happens to be a pretty boss 2nd string.
> 
> Horseface Costel, Onuoha, Kocaine Kolo, Savic, TrainsrealHARDGREAVES, De Jong, AJ11 side and Nasri all started.


All that firepower and it took them 80 minutes to have a shot on Target? Da fuck? Sounds like a lucky break but I guess the best teams win matches like that.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

cardiff city, league cup winners 2011/2012


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I haven't seen the teams but one of my friends watching the match on Facebook said they had a full first team squad and even brought on Aguero after 30 minutes. That true?


Hart, Richards, Kompany, Lescott, Clichy, Barry, Toure, Silva, Milner, Balotelli, Aguero
Id say thats probably city's 1st choice 11.

they played.

Pantilimon, Zabaleta, Toure, Savic, Onouha, Hargreves, De jong, Kolorov, Nasri, Johnson, Dzeko

and took kolorov off because he was the only player on the pitch doing less than Chamakh.

Both sides had pretty much their 2nd teams out. Just the difference between having a squad and having what we have. City will come back in 3 weeks with at least 9 changes to the side when they beat us again.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Hart, Richards, Kompany, Lescott, Clichy, Barry, Toure, Silva, Milner, Balotelli, Aguero
> Id say thats probably city's 1st choice 11.
> 
> they played.
> 
> Pantilimon, Zabaleta, Toure, Savic, Onouha, Hargreves, De jong, Kolorov, Nasri, Johnson, Dzeko
> 
> and took kolorov off because he was the only player on the pitch doing less than Chamakh.
> 
> Both sides had pretty much their 2nd teams out. Just the difference between having a squad and having what we have. City will come back in 3 weeks with at least 9 changes to the side when they beat us again.


Fair do's. Even for a second string side having the likes of Nasri, Johnson, De Jong, Toure & Dzeko on is crazy. They'd walk into anyone else in the league's first squad. 










Someone Plz Caption this


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

ye they had the quality and the experience to get it done in a tight game like that. 

Coquelin and Frimpong were both brilliant in midfield. Kos was quality yet again and the rest of the defence were solid. OC was our only threat at times going forward. If it was a league game we would of deserved a draw.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

fuck Chelsea for being so shit. have to spread before i gloriously rub their noses in it again with a pic rep :hmm:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Someone Plz Caption this


instead of a quote, i'll post a picture


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I've not been on since the weekend, so only now able to post about the whole Gary Speed tragedy, so I wrote this earlier:

God Speed, Gary.

It’s difficult to know where begin. No way did I think I’d be ever writing about Gary Speed in the past tense in such a manner. It’s also difficult to write something about Gary that hasn’t already been said. I’d only have known Gary through the eyes of a fan. Even then it’s something I’ll treasure and feel extremely fortunate about. If you’ve read or heard any of the things people have said about Gary since his tragic passing then you’ll have basically heard the same comments repeated. Not one negative word was said about him, and for us who never knew him personally you got the sense that he was genuinely a fantastic person both on and off the pitch.

Being a life-long Newcastle United fan, I’ve had my share of ups and downs, but it’s always great for any fan of any team to see a footballer playing for the badge and not for the pay check; that was the impression you got from Gary Speed wherever he played. I know from experience that if a player does everything he can on the pitch for Newcastle, he’ll be forever immortalised off of it. Gary Speed was one of those players. I remember watching him and always felt better seeing him play as he just had a presence of dominance about him. He knew what he was doing and how to do it better than most. Speedo played alongside some of my favourite players of all time. The likes Alan Shearer, Shay Given, Nobby Solano, and LuaLua, to name a few. He also played under the brilliant Sir Bobby Robson. We may not have won the two FA Cup finals he played in, or got far in the Champions League 02-03, but there was no doubting his consistence or devotion when it came to each game he took part in, which says so much about the man, considering 213 of his 677 senior appearances were for Newcastle United.

His death is surrounded by two sad, and shocking facts, his age, and how he died. It’s always sad when you of someone young dying, but when companied by the fact of that person taking their own life, it really does put everything else into context. Here was a man who seemingly had everything going for him. A rising career as a manager of his beloved Wales, who themselves appeared to have been revitalised under his guidance. A happily married man with two great teenage sons (from what we’ve heard from reports). Even when he was on Football Focus just 24 hours prior to his death he seemed upbeat, happy, and overall in good spirits. Nothing to suggest otherwise. It’s incredible to think that he was hurt inside, obviously overcome with depression that led him to suicide, yet was able to go through everyday life with no signs of struggle whatsoever. I don’t mind saying that I’ve dealt with my bouts of depression, which in turn lead to me to doing things I’m fortunate enough to say didn’t result in anything fatal. But I do understand what it’s like to be in that situation. To feel helpless, alone and basically numb to everything going on around you. But it will always sadden me to hear that anyone can feel that way. I feel so bad for Gary’s family and close friends to have not been given the chance to help him. Whatever was going through Gary’s head must have been so terrible that he felt as if it would only be a burden to those around him, and hearing about all the nice things said about him, I got the impression that he’d actually feel bad going and asking for help. I think the majority of us are like that, I am at times. But if we’re to learn anything from this tragedy it’s to never be too proud to seek help. I know that may sound cliché but there’s a reason it’s often said. I’m glad to talked to people I loved because who knows what may have been had I not.

The world hasn’t just lost a legend of football, but a family has lost a son, husband, and a father. A young person of only 42 years, not even in his prime of a managerial career, felt there was no other option... if that doesn’t put life into context then I don’t know what will. 

I’m still trying to come to terms of what has happened. I don’t think it’s actually sunk in yet. There’s so much surrounding this tragedy I can’t contemplate, and deep down I probably don’t want to. I’ll miss him. As a fan I’m sad we’ll never see just how far he could have taken Wales. As a person I’m sad for his friends and family; to whom my thoughts and prayers are with. Gary was a role model to everyone who wanted to aspire to be the best player, and, to be the best person they could be.

God Speed, Gary.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

whats this sky pundits wanking over OC funny i thought he did shit  

Apparently Nasri ran away from Frimpong in the tunnel :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I'll be highly disappointed if that sack of shite beat us on saturday.

Excellent stuff, Kazz.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


>


brilliant.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*










wish you could resize the text on that site :/


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

your rep didnt work shepard


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

:lmao brilliant rush


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Fuck. That's what I get for trying to do them quickly so I could rep Bulk again 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> instead of a quote, i'll post a picture





Rush said:


>


:lmao Pure gold


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

you know what, at this point gary cahill would be a godsend


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> whats this sky pundits wanking over OC funny i thought he did shit
> 
> Apparently Nasri ran away from Frimpong in the tunnel :lmao


Proof that Frimpong shouldnt be playing professional football what an utter twat.

and where did i say he was shit. I said he has NO final ball. He run aimlessly. He's young and english he's going to get wanked over by the ENGLISH media. 

if chamakh was english we'd be seeing his 1 run in the 80th minute over an over on how he's an amazing talent when he get the ball in to his feet etc....

Try to form your own opinion rather than listening to sky sports lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I was really hoping arsenal was gonna sneak by with the win today

shouldnt have ended like that. They worked their asses off

As for us, we need something resembling a strategy. Because at the moment, it looks like we have three different playing styles going on, and none of them can defend.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Proof that Frimpong shouldnt be playing professional football what an utter twat.
> 
> and where did i say he was shit. I said he has NO final ball. He run aimlessly. He's young and english he's going to get wanked over by the ENGLISH media.
> 
> if chamakh was english we'd be seeing his 1 run in the 80th minute over an over on how he's an amazing talent when he get the ball in to his feet etc....
> 
> Try to form your own opinion rather than listening to sky sports lmao


Apparently Nasri threw a punch at Frimpong and then ran away. 

Already did form my opinion considering i posted that OC had been quality well before the pundits on SS started saying anything. Saying he has no final ball is laughable. You just cannot admit that he played well tonight because you shat all over the signing in the summer. The same way you called Coquelin shit and every time he's played this season he has been brilliant. Jog on before you get banned for spouting bullshit again.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Apparently Nasri threw a punch at Frimpong and then ran away.
> 
> Already did form my opinion considering i posted that OC had been quality well before the pundits on SS started saying anything. Saying he has no final ball is laughable. You just cannot admit that he played well tonight because you shat all over the signing in the summer. The same way you called Coquelin shit and every time he's played this season he has been brilliant. Jog on before you get banned for spouting bullshit again.


he did nothing. Running aimless is not playing well. Its running aimlessly.

Coqulin did well tonight. For once.
Pingpong the thug did well tonight for once.

If they were brilliant why did we lose. Raise your standards little boy.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

We lost because we had nothing up front. If we had someone with Aguero or Dzeko's quality tonight we would of won.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

they werent 'brilliant' but considering the firepower they were up against, they held up very well.

only problem is, aguero only needs one shot to score. chamakh needs like 65. million


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Surely Chamakh needs to be sold in January. No doubt Arsenal will pick up a few Millions for him and they can try and invest them along with probably selling of Arshavin and pick up a decent back up striker. If RVP goes down as he is prone to do and you guys have to rely on Chamakh then I worry for you.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

You know, it would be easier to name the positions where we DONT need new players. By the looks of things, Sturridge is our new star forward, we need a centre back, right back, defensive midfielder, maybe a CAM and a winger.

fuck


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


>


:lmao Fantastic.

Watching the Carling Cup QF matches on tonight, the Arsenal/MCFC game was bore fest, lot energy, work rate & trying but very little end product & edge in either sides performances for most match. Man City doing what done all season is away from home is look keep shape & hit on the counter & exploit space/s, become very good counter attacking side. Without likes of Silva in the side Man City will lack cutting edge cos talent he has & way helps create from general play cutting in off wing into hole between CBs & CMs. 

Arsenal lack organization when counter attack happens isn’t pretty & goal could been stopped, 2 players going in on same ball on edge of MCFC box, no pressure on ball they all drop off but without tracking anyone of MCFC players case in point Djourou allowing Kun to run off back of him without tracking him then run from Adam Johnson through center. AFC tried best but lacked spark which cost them imo.

On highlights of other 2 games starting with Cardiff/Blackburn, Blackburn can score but defending isn’t great cos let goals in to easily. Which is what actually cost them v Cardiff from simple mistakes to Gamst pass for 1st goal is so bad its laughable not even pass just flick, Kean problems worsen which for him isn’t great news don’t see him being there by Jan 2012 at latest.


On Chelsea/Liverpool, Chelsea defending is shocking, play high line with no pressure on CM & huge gap in behind & in front of back 4, you add that some back 4 playing offside trap then others dropping off so wrong then basic errors as well, like Bellamy allowed run off LB from ball played inside him then Maxi at back post no one bothers track him either. Then there the stupid mistakes, Alex handball & Luiz is just time bomb, why anyone would trip anyone up in pen box for no reason beyond stupid to me his best highlights were when he was going forward, honestly don’t think his a CB try him in CM. I already said earlier that in Jan can see CFC looking for CB maybe Cahill at Bolton?

On Liverpool, Maxi on LW impresses me more then Downing does there, way Maxi plays for them his like inside winger, very clever in his movement he keeps width when needs to but when chance comes runs in between CB & RB which great asset to have helps team in so many ways & works hard for team which is very valuable thing to have. If me I think LFC first choice wingers should be Bellamy RW & Maxi LW. Not sure what injury Lucas has got his been one LFC best players this season, does the dirty work for team then lets other around him play from there. 

Looking forward to Palace game tomorrow, expect fair few kids in team in both bench & starting 11, think Pogba may just start while Ravel be on bench, great chance for both show manager, fans & club what these kids are all about, playing at Old Trafford in Carling Cup gives them chance do that with hope progressing to bigger opportunities. Likes of Fryers I think is well worth giving chance at LB after Carling Cup if keep progressing like has so far cos Evra is just such liability right now. Palace got fair few youngsters of there own that expecting see which think move to PL Clubs if all goes well for them.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

We did well, for all of City's attacking fire power we held them off even though they were poor offensively. All the players I wanted to see performed well, Coquelin and Frimpong were great in midfield, both have made a strong case to move up the pecking order, Coquelin is a natural, he is going to be a top player. His 3rd game this season where he has been very good, hardly just this one time Gunner. and the hating on AOC is laughable. He did dawdle on the ball a few times, and lost the ball, but he whipped in some great crosses that weren't attacked, had some decent strikes, linked up well around the box and made a brilliant disguised final ball towards the end, he had that cutting edge we were missing against Fulham. Koscielny was my MOTM, immense again today. Squilacci did well, wasn't a liability for a change, and Djourou and Miquel were solid. Park looked lacking at this level today, and Chamakh was toss today. I feel sorry for him, he doesn't fit this system whatsoever, I really hope we sell him to France and he succeeds, he was great at Bordeaux and was an integral part of their title winning side, because the system fitted him. The frustrating thing is, is that he fitted in well last year, and was good for us. Maybe it's the lack of games and his subsequent confidence being way down after performing badly. He's massively lacking confidence, his first touch, shooting and heading were all diabolical today. Desperately need a back up. We had chances to win, Park and Chamakh had good chances, and we got in some good positions but lacked the finish. Didn't deserve to lose, but I'm not complaining that much, considering that wasn't even our full 2nd team. 

City's counter attack was sheer class, we could have done better but it wasn't bad defending, just not concentrating enough, a very well executed counter attack.

Only noticed Nasri was playing when the boos chorused around the stadium, must have been borrowing the invisibility cloak from Gary again.

EDIT: I'd rather have Bendtner, Campbell and Vela than Chamakh at the minute. Park still needs time but not up to par yet.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Watching Blackburn get dominated by Cardiff, good to see their cup run went far. 

:side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



The Monster said:


> On highlights of other 2 games starting with Cardiff/Blackburn, Blackburn can score but defending isn’t great cos let goals in to easily. Which is what actually cost them v Cardiff from simple mistakes to Gamst pass for 1st goal is so bad its laughable not even pass just flick, *Kean problems worsen which for him isn’t great news don’t see him being there by Jan 2012 at latest*.


I wish but I don't see it. He only got a pay rise last week and the owners have showed incredible patience & confidence in the guy despite the results which have been there for all to see ever since he took over.

He has six wins in the league to his name:
West Brom (h) & (a) - Both at the end of Di Matteo's time in charge when they were on a seriously bad run and we were lucky to play them twice within 3-4 weeks.
Liverpool (h) - Hodgson's last game in charge when Liverpool were far worse than Chelsea are right now.
Bolton (h) - Edged past them in a game when they had several key players out and in their decline after their FA Cup Semi Final disaster.
Wolves (a) - Last day with Wolves nervous they could go down too, probably our most respectable win where our opponents weren't bang out of form.
Arsenal (h) - 2 own goals to sneak the win.

I think the only way he would be sacked in January is if we lost all our games. Even if we drew a couple at home and lost all the ones away I'm sure they'd back him like they always have. We've got a chance to get some points on the board now with Swansea, West Brom & Bolton our next three at home and we go to Sunderland too.

We have been unfortunate with the home games so far after losing to Wolves on the opening day. We've played Everton, City, Arsenal, Tottenham & Chelsea. We were robbed against Everton with a late pen that never was after missing two of our own. City murdered us but the defeats against Spurs & Chelsea were so unlucky, by one goal when he had more than enough chances to get a point.

Oh well! Roll on Saturday. If we don't beat Swansea. . .


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Watching Blackburn get dominated by Cardiff, good to see their cup run went far.
> 
> :side:


As soon as they came up against a half decent side they had no chance :side:

Mark Chamberlains son did well tonight.. showed a lot of promise.

Swear Frimpong started on everyone at the final whistle :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



tomkim4 said:


> As soon as they came up against a half decent side they had no chance :side:












Ignore the scoreline.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Kos. Immense. Absolutely MOTM for either side today. He was simply spectacular. 

AOC looks very promising. Not sure how Arshavin is ahead of him in the pecking order, tbh.

Chamakh. Ass. Park. Not a game-changer. Arsene must reinforce his forwards corp. It's simply too shallow right now.

As for the actual result...meh. Win/loss, I didn't really care. At least that's one less match for someone to hurt in, or waste fitness on.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



> He may not have the suppleness of body to mimic Andre Villas-Boas' yoga-like touchline crouching, but what Kenny Dalglish lacks in elasticity, he makes up for in tactical ingenuity.


that might be the best opening line of any article i've ever read :lmao


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Chamakh definitely has to go in January. We have been scouting Poldolski and Gotze regularly this season so hopefully we put our money to good use and buy both, easier said than done with Arsenal tho.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Podolski and Gotze? Honestly can't see Arsene coughing up the cash for them. Gotze in particular will go for 30-40 mil at least.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

You'll have to drag Gotze kicking and screaming. The guy is still the heart and soul of Dortmund who are not only Bundesliga table toppers right now, but definitely a club on the grow

Podolski on the other hand, while not as good, is definitely gonna be available for MUCH cheaper, and I think like Klose, he may dramatically improve outside his german club


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I agree that Gotze is probably out of our reach but Poldolski is a realistic target for us. But saying that we wouldn't be scouting Gotze for no reason so could be interesting come January.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

He's still sitting on some serious cash. Maybe we could afford Goetze. But I highly, highly doubt it. 

I almost expect us to get Podolski. He'd be the German Arshavin. Inconsistency running rampant!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

that ball from johnson was immense for aguero.

our team played like shit. good to see nedum get a game tho. costel made some good saves too, which is good.

and the invisibility cloak is jointly owned by ramsey/downing.

and kolarov came off early due to a thigh injury


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> He's still sitting on some serious cash. Maybe we could afford Goetze. But I highly, highly doubt it.
> 
> I almost expect us to get Podolski. He'd be the German Arshavin. Inconsistency running rampant!


He was extremely promising as a lad, but for some reason him and klose never worked out at club level.

Mostly due to the fact that they didnt fit in the playing style. The other problem is, podolski has already been replaced by Gotze if possible down the left

But look how klose flourished in lazio. I think a change of scenery at arsenal could do podolski some good


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

ramsey scored a crucial CL goal. that's gotta put him one up on Downing, yes?

no idea about nasri, though. i haven't really been paying attention to him this season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

i didnt choose the owner(s), the owner(s) chose themselves


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Well done Craig Bellamy. Inspirational.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

^loved seeing kenny give him a hug and the crowd chanting "there's only one Gary Speed". Bellamy was MOTM with Coates and Lucas close behind


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

The "One Garry Speed" signing was especially great. Bellamy was terrific tonight in hard circumstances, and it was nice to see how much everyone appreciated it (well, maybe not the Chelsea supporters).

General thoughts:

- Very happy with Hendo's game, especially after he played the full 90 against City. The ball through to Bellamy that led to Bellamy crossing for Maxi was a cracker, and he's looking consistently good now. Hopefully this continues on for the next run of games, because he really should be getting a chance to start in them.

- Maxi needs to get more game time. I've thought he was off in January for ages, but he deserves more starts, and has provided a real spark when he has played. We need to keep him here until the end of the season, because he's a very clever player, and we need people who can chip in with goals. We're too reliant on Suarez otherwise.

- The defensive effort was good. Coates and Kelly both showed their promise, and it was good to see Kelly cap it off with a goal. Both men should be keys for us in the future in defence. Torres doing nothing is funny to see too. 8*D

- Hopefully Lucas' injury isn't too serious, because like I said a few days ago, he's probably been our best player this season. I could live with him missing a few weeks, with our next few fixtures not being too bad, but we need him when it gets to the Christmas time and fixtures start coming a bit more thick and fast. He's incredibly fit, as shown by him backing up here today after Sunday. This also reinforces our need to get another guy who can play his role, especially if we want to make top four and compete in Europe. We've apparently been scouting Lars Bender pretty keenly with a view to January, so fingers crossed that amounts to something.

Overall, very happy to progress in this. It's been quite some time since we've won any trophy whatsoever, so while it may be the Carling Cup, I really like how we've approached it. Now let's get Cardiff in the semi finals, and Palace in the final after they clean up United and City. :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



> Ravel Morrison may be in line for a long-awaited first start for Manchester United and the chance to demonstrate why Sir Alex Ferguson is convinced the talented but temperamental teenager is worth the troubles he has occasionally brought to the club.
> 
> Morrison's startling performances for United's reserve and youth teams have been offset by a series of off-field issues, court appearances and in-house disciplinary matters, but Ferguson is increasingly of the opinion that the teenager is too good to be left out any longer.
> 
> The United manager said Morrison would be "on the bench at least" for the Carling Cup quarter-final against Crystal Palace on Wednesday . The return to fitness of Darron Gibson makes a substitute place more likely, but the fact Ferguson is giving serious consideration to starting Morrison indicates an improvement in his behaviour off the pitch.
> 
> Ferguson talked of a "very talented boy" and expressed his belief that Morrison, 18, will have benefited from being one of the club's FA Youth Cup winners to be thrust into first-team training over the past couple of months.
> 
> "He has taken part in a lot of the first-team training now with [Paul] Pogba and Larnell [Cole]," Ferguson said. "They enjoy the challenge and it's interesting to see what they are like in these sessions and how they cope with the older players. It lets me judge their temperament and allows me to get a far better picture of how they're progressing and, while this is going on, you hope they're playing well for the reserves and displaying the right attitude and enthusiasm."
> 
> Morrison is an attacking midfielder who can run with the ball, score goals and pass the ball wonderfully. He offered a brief glimpse of these talents during a 20-minute substitute appearance in the previous round against Aldershot and will be part of a youthful and experimental squad for the visit of the side currently 10th in the Championship.
> 
> "It will be a young squad," Ferguson said. "The only area where I have problems is central midfield and I may play Paul Pogba in there. We will have to wait and see but I have plenty of players to choose from. I need to give games to the players who need them, like [Mame Biram] Diouf and [Federico] Macheda, who is coming back from an arm injury, plus all the younger players like Zeki Fryers and the Da Silva brothers, and [Chris] Smalling has come back so he may play."


good article about morrison, really hoping he starts


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I'm pretty happy thinking that our defense could stop the pair for Dzeko and Aguero for most of the game. As mentioned, Frimpong and Le Coq were amazing and AOC looked incredible out there.

I'd have liked us to win the CC because we need to win trophies, but I'm not too saddened by the loss. Let's focus on the league and CL now.

Our strikers are bad. Chamakh has been a nightmare and Park is just getting his feet warmed up. I wouldn't mind if we got Podolski during the January transfer window. He's better than all of our strikers combined, bar the Van.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Podolski _is_ extremely inconsistent, but I still like him a lot. I can't see Gotze leaving Dortmund to go anywhere anytime soon. AOC had a very good game last night.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Start Morrison and Pogba, for fuck sake. Anderson is out until God knows when, Cleverley is back in a few weeks but has already picked up a few injuries that have kept him out for long periods, he could be injury prone. Some youngsters need to be blooded really. We can't be shunting Rooney back into midfield to paper over the cracks.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Lucas apparently out for 6 months. An unbelievable blow if true, key to their aspirations.

Podolski seems to have produced some more consistency this year, he is doing pretty well, can't argue with 9 goals in 12 Bundesliga matches, and is always good on the international stage. A vast improvement on Chamakh, and will prove more than a capable backup for RvP, and for a pretty cheap price as I think he is going into the last year of his contract. Agents of Eduardo Vargas and Diego Godin's have said Arsenal have enquired about them. Never seen Vargas play but I'm a big fan of Godin.

Arsenal are ready to pounce on Pogba, he must be frustrated with his lack of game time this season.


EDIT: On Gotze, we have 55 million to spend, we could afford him, and there were some things going around that he was impressed with the set up we have, and would only want to go to Barca or Arsenal if he left Dortmund. However, I think there is too much competition for his signature, and the price will be insane once Madrid inevitably get involved. Very unlikely transfer. I would love to get Reus but he is probably going to Munich. 

Ramsey on par with Downing? umadson? he dumped that cloak after the spurs game.

Apparently Frimpong and Nasri were still at it in the tunnel, normal after games but still funny. Frimpong bossed Nasri last night.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Waiting for confirmation on the Lucas injury, but word at first was it wasn't as bad as first thought. If it is though, we need to get through to January, then sign Bender up. Simple as that. We don't face any big teams for quite a bit, so we can get by with Jay until then, but we need better than that.

We were also linked to Vargas by his agent, along with Milan and Inter.

Ramsey should have had the invisibility cloak on against Fulham. You would have been better off without him slowing up play. One of his poorer games this season. That said, Arshavin was worse.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Where did you hear that about Lucas Stringer?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

It's a twitter rumour.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

No wonder Stringer didn't specify where he heard that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

you can never dump the cloak


----------



## Beer

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Bellamy only got that good due to his time at CARDIFF CITY last season.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Blackburn 'forfeited' Cardiff game to focus on league, says Steve Kean.
• Manager unconcerned by Carling Cup quarter-final defeat.



This guy is beyond belief.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



> RT @sms_adrian Back from #LFC hotel in London ... Lucas thinks he will be out for 6 months. Knee scan tomorrow.





> @bensmith_Times
> Ben Smith
> Lucas news is accurate, although extent of injury will not become fully apparent until after scan either late today or tomorrow


There are the Tweets about Lucas.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Blackburn 'forfeited' Cardiff game to focus on league, says Steve Kean.
> • Manager unconcerned by Carling Cup quarter-final defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is beyond belief.


Ha! I look forward to watching Swansea, as much as I hate them, beat Steve Kean's might 'full strength side'!!


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Podolski definitely looks getable, being at Koln. It's nice playing at your hometown club and all, but if a big club like Arsenal comes along he might not be able to resist and there's been some mumblings from him in the media. He'd be a great signing, seeming as Arsenal's strike force aside from RVP is desperately lacking. Doesn't strike me as a Wenger signing though.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

He said something about preferring to play at a small club in the past.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

very uninspiring team rumoured for tonight



> amos, rafael, smalling, evans, fryers, valencia, park, gibson, macheda, diouf, berbatov


diouf and gibson :no:

would much rather pogba and morrison were ahead of those two


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Bruce sacked.

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11695/7343417/Black-Cats-sack-Bruce


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*










Actually gutted.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Thank fuck.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Good to see him out before we dropped any more points. As I've said before he didn't really do a bad job here on a whole but the fact we kept going on poor runs in previous seasons then our run since New Year meant he just had to leave. That and his inability to win a derby :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Time for Steve Kean to make the step up?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Mrs Doubt-fired side was doing so well.

Still won't get a derby win this season.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Yes 8*D Steve Bruce has been sacked...... now :hmmm: who to get in.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Not really suprised to see Bruce sacked Kean has to be next doesnt he?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Time for Steve Kean to make the step up?


He was the favourite when Bruce got sacked on my FM game. We got McCarthy instead.

If we get either of those I'd cry, O'Neill or Hughes plz.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Bout damn time. Was bound to happen with the run he was on. 

Who do you guys reckon will replace him & For the Sunderland guys who would be your first choice?




S-Mac said:


> Not really suprised to see Bruce sacked Kean has to be next doesnt he?


Dude just got a contract extension and Pay rise. Safe to say he isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

McCarthy is a good manager.



S-Mac said:


> Not really suprised to see Bruce sacked Kean has to be next doesnt he?


It'll be Pardew. It's the next logical step for Ashley to piss off the Geordies. Then they'll probably replace him with Bruce.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

SO many names that are linked but I don't think we could tempt them here :lmao.

for some reason, Paulo Sousa is stuck in my head. Perhaps it should be him :side:


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Didnt know Kean had had an extension to his contract stupid to do when they are in the bottom three he cold easily be replaced with someone better.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> McCarthy is a good manager.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be Pardew. It's the next logical step for Ashley to piss off the Geordies. Then they'll probably replace him with Bruce.


I don't see him as as a great improvement on Bruce though, plus the 15 point season still leaves a sour taste.

:lmao at the second part.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Bout damn time. Was bound to happen with the run he was on.
> 
> Who do you guys reckon will replace him & For the Sunderland guys who would be your first choice?


First choice would be O'Neill, probably.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Martin O'Neil would do a good job at Sunderland.

LOL @ BIG RAFA BENITEZ being second favorite on william hill.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

#JoeKinnearforSAFC


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

It's hard to think who's next for the chop.

Kean - Just signed a contract extension, and then a pay rise.

Coyle - Can't see him going, and I doubt Bolton could find anyone better.

Martinez - Loyal chairman, loyal manager.

Villas-Boas - I think he'll at least get the end of the season.

McCarthy - Don't really see him being sacked either. Done a good job at Wolves.

Maybe McLeish if things go pear shaped at Villa?

ANCELOTTI FOR SUNDERLAND.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Maybe AVB will take the Sunderland job :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Martin O'Neil would do a good job at Sunderland.
> 
> LOL @ BIG RAFA BENITEZ being second favorite on william hill.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

O'neil's name comes up most times when they is a manager sacked would like to see him back in the premiership now.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

O'Neill supposedly was all set to take the West Ham job whilst Grant was there, until West Ham made the negotiations public and consequently O'Neill told them to fuck off.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> It's hard to think who's next for the chop.
> 
> Kean - Just signed a contract extension, and then a pay rise.
> 
> Coyle - Can't see him going, and I doubt Bolton could find anyone better.
> 
> Martinez - Loyal chairman, loyal manager.
> 
> Villas-Boas - I think he'll at least get the end of the season.
> 
> McCarthy - Don't really see him being sacked either. Done a good job at Wolves.
> 
> Maybe McLeish if things go pear shaped at Villa?
> 
> ANCELOTTI FOR SUNDERLAND.


I'd still put my money On Coyle tbh. Granted they had a horrible fixture list they have been poor. Martinez, Kean and McCarthy are not going for sure. AVB is 50/50. Roman may give him a chance if they make the final 16.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

O'neil is apparently a Sunderland fan :side: (not really). its just because when the Drumaville consortium owned us and they were Irish, the Sunderland echo thought hey...O'Neil is Irish (Northern Irish you twats) and jumped the gun.

I don't think i've ever heard O'Neil say he was a Sunderland fan, the only manager I know who is a Sunderland fan is Phil Brown.....


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Love it to be Steve McClaren8*D

Got a feeling Ian Holloway will be asked, Darren Ferguson is close with quinn (i think), Derek McCinnes would of been in the running if he hadn't only just joind Bristol.

Cotterill has been at Forest for farrrr too long now, Sunderland will probably take him...again


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



tomkim4 said:


> Love it to be Steve McClaren8*D
> 
> Got a feeling Ian Holloway will be asked, Darren Ferguson is close with quinn (i think), Derek McCinnes would of been in the running if he hadn't only just joind Bristol.
> 
> Cotterill has been at Forest for farrrr too long now, Sunderland will probably take him...again


When Pulis gets the sack, you can have Bruce.....seems like you love our rejects 8*D.


Eric Black has been put in temporary charge (basically expect him to be in charge for the Wolves game. Then a new manager to be announced on the Monday).


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

team



> Amos, Rafael, Smalling, Evans, Fabio, Valencia, Gibson, Park, Diouf, Berbatov, Macheda
> Lindegaard, Morrison, Pogba, Cole, Fryers, M Keane, Lingard


meh would have preferred to see pogba, fryers and morrison in the first 11, also would have liked to see will keane on the bench


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*










Shamelessly stolen from Redcafe.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*










Every time I see this picture of Gibson I genuinely feel like he's just buried someone in his back garden.

Nice to see both twins playing. Fingers crossed we get to at least half time without either of them being stretchered off.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Nice to see both twins playing. Fingers crossed we get to at least half time without either of them being stretchered off.


It's almost guaranteed that one of them will go off injured.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

O'Neill has spent most of his playing/managerial career in the Midlands and his wife has had serious health problems. Whether or not he wants to move up to the North East is debatable.

I actually think Sunderland will go for a young, cheap manager. That seems to be the trend, atm.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

So frustrating that diouf still keeps getting chances, first touch has been woeful so far, he is 24 in a couple of weeks, it is clear he isnt going to make it at united


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

:lmao the guy even fucked up a throw in


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

fryers for fabio, after fabio gets injured, probably wasnt too long before he got sent off anyway, fryers should have started anyway


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> It's almost guaranteed that one of them will go off injured.


37 minutes. Good hustle, Fabio.

Seriously, he needs to drink more milk or something.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Shamelessly stolen from Redcafe.


Genuinely one of the best gifs of this season, superb.


The da Silva twins seem to have Diaby like bodies. So brittle.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Just saw this on RAWK :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

awful first half, get the useless diouf off and bring on morrison


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Wilfried Zaha. Remember the name.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Palace have played really well first half and have pressurised United brilliantly. We've been very sloppy on the ball and have only dominated possession for a minute or two, build up to a great chance, only to lose the ball or hit a shot off target and start again. United have been very careless so far and need to step it up second half and retain possession and control a lot better.

Diouf has been garbage, why he's started is beyond me. Sure, the guy works hard in games but he couldn't even make an impact at Blackburn last season. He's very poor on the ball and has chances gifted to him, only to fuck them up completely. Can't even throw the fucking ball properly. Take him off second half and take Macheda with him and bring on Morrison and Pogba.

Macheda has also been trash, lost the ball at times, very weak when someone comes to challenge him; he either pulls out and doesn't attempt to win the ball or just gets forced off the ball easily and loses possession for us. He also messes up golden opportunities also and his passing has been abysmal at times. He couldn't even do a simple pass to Rafael on the right. Infuriating!

The positives are Rafael has looked good in his first game back since the Community Shield. Fabio struggled and I thought he'd eventually get sent off but instead he got injured... again. Rafael however, has been terrific, he's got into some good space down the right and has looked like a right winger at times. His crossing has been good but a shame no one has really got onto the end of it. He's won the ball for us at vital times and has taken on players and has beaten them several times. Good showing so far. Fingers crossed he doesn't get injured.

Valencia has been solid also, really worked hard and some of his passing has been sublime. Smalling has been Man of the Match so far though; looks very comfortable on the ball even when a Palace player is putting the pressure on him, has made some good passes to start our attack from midfield and has won the ball a lot for us. He's been 10x better than Evans, who has looked nervous.

Berbatov is another player who has played well, made some great runs, held the ball well but needs to attempt a shot at goal. Still, good display. 

Zaha has been excellent for Palace also.

*Edit:* Positive - Morrison is on. Negative, Macheda and Diouf are still on the pitch. Berbatov has gone off. Hopefully not an injury.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

If this United team were a group of horses they'd be shot at half time. Abysmal stuff.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Finally Morrison is on, but why for berbatov? surely it should have been diouf


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> Finally Morrison is on, but why for berbatov? surely it should have been diouf


I Know Fergie is the man and everything but even Blackburn didn't want him back after how bad he was. Surprised he is still in contention for a spot. Even if it is just for the Carling Cup.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I Know Fergie is the man and everything but even Blackburn didn't want him back after how bad he was. Surprised he is still in contention for a spot. Even if it is just for the Carling Cup.


probably trying to put him in the shop window for january, although on this performance its probably decreased his value


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> Finally Morrison is on, but why for berbatov? surely it should have been diouf


Berbatov was injured


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Class play by Valencia, looked a bad miss but I think the replays shown it should have been a corner.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Valencia should have scored then.

Morrison has looked good on his first few touches on the ball.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> probably trying to put him in the shop window for january, although on this performance its probably decreased his value


I would think that even a Championship side would take him on simply due to having experience at Man U & Blackburn 

Damn Valencia with a wonderful chance.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Diouf has just tried the same move twice to get past the Palace fullback and both times he's lost the ball.

*Edit:* Oh FFS, Rafael might be injured now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Morrison looking sharp, looks up for it

looks like pogba on for rafael, valencia to rb, park to the wing and pogba at cm


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

WHAT A GOAL!


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

WHAT A FUCKING GOAL


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

What a fucking goal!!!

Just to to applaud that Goal. Fucking Beautiful.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Fucking hell. There's no stopping that, absolutely top drawer. My word.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Yep, Rafael off. I hope it's not too serious. He seemed to be moving gingerly but not bad like Fabio. He's been solid throughout the game so it would be frustrating if he got injured again.

Palace score. Fuck sake. Great goal though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

we needed to concentrate on the league anyway :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Thought Pogba was going to hit one of his own in there :lmao 

Another corner missed, sack these officials :side:

EDIT: Stonewall pen, well taken.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

1-1 deserved. Thought Pogba had hit a right cracker then. :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Anddd Penalty. 

Miss Plz :side:

Edit

Damn. Knew he would score though.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Fuck sake...palace give it away


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Why's he done that? Such a stupid foul.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

definite penalty, surprised macheda took it, good quick response


----------



## Beer

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

crystal palace goal.. fuckk.

edit: and man utd penalty. fuckk.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

That goal... Take a bow son! And Zaha (?) is looking bright for Palace


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Diouf, you're fucking useless. Go away.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Wouldn't be surprised if One of the Premier league clubs tried to snap up Zaha come next Summer tbh. Kid's on 19 and looks like he has potential.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Pogba's looking alright so far. May as well play him in the league, it's not like we have midfielders.

I love watching Smalling play. Jones gets a lot of plaudits, but young Chris looks so assured. It's liek watching a young Rio.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Smalling has been fantastic. He's looked so comfortable on the ball even when Palace are threatening us and charging our defence down. He just holds the ball and makes the right pass.

United being sloppy again and Palace are getting back into it.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I'm actually embarrassed watching Diouf play. He's worse than Bebe.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Gibson playing shit for the last 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Darron Gibson. I fucking hate you.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I can see Palace getting the next goal. We've seemed to stop creating good chance now and Palace are really stepping it up.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

awful

diouf shouldnt play for united again, he is utter shite


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Extra time and you know what, I'm not surprised. United haven't been as their best. They've played great football for the first 20 minutes of the second half but then drifted off. Diouf has been the worst player by far on the pitch... absolute garbage and hopefully he's discarded in the January transfer window. He's never going to make it at United.

Macheda has done two good things this entire game; won the penalty and scored the penalty. That's it!

Valencia and Smalling have been brilliant.

I can see an upset though if it does go to penalties.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Diouf and Macheda are fucking shite. 

Macheda's still living off his goal against us I see. Bastard.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I fucking told ya!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Fuck is wrong with United?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

FUCK YEAH!

2 - 1


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Murrrraaaaayyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Laughable. So many players out there who aren't worth being called mediocre, pure fucking shite.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I really thought tonight United would have a great game and the youngsters would turn up and make a good showing. How wrong was I. The only players that can leave with their heads held high are Smalling, Valencia, Rafael (injured but was brilliant) and Morrison.

Macheda misses... again.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Good chance for Macheda there.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

fuck yeah!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Fucking hell Ambrose. he is in beast mode with these shots


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Ambrose is bossing it. Super sub.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Ambrose is not scared.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I think it's time to get rid of Gibson, Macheda and Diouf. The latter two have been fucking shit and Gibson although being decent, I can't see making it at United either. The only thing he has going for him is his long range shots but other than that he's been poor with his passing and has looked sluggish at times.

Laughable performance from United.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Ambrose is bossing it. Super sub.


The boy remembers all he learned with the Toon...


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Macheda trying to take on 3 Palace defenders... the idiot.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

has macheda even won one ball in the air?


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Stoke were hinting about Zaha all summer...

Think we'll take Gibson aswell in January, as long as he still doesn't think he's way too big for us.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Nope. The guy can't control the ball, can't take on players and beat them properly, is shit in the air, poor at passing and is weak as piss. Guys, why is he still a United player?

Funny... even the crowd are getting fed up of Macheda. I've heard them groan like 10 times now when he's lost a simple ball that has been given to him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



tomkim4 said:


> Stoke were hinting about Zaha all summer...
> 
> Think we'll take Gibson aswell in January, as long as he still doesn't think he's way too big for us.


hopefully you could take diouf on a free as well


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

MACHEDA IS BOSS.

....


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> hopefully you could take diouf on a free as well


At this stage it looks like you will have to ppay someone to take him.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> At this stage it looks like you will have to ppay someone to take him.


Lolololololol.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Diouf... you fucking suck!!!!!!!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

FFS DIOUF YOU FUCKING USELESS CUNT!


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

DIOUF. 

what a useless cunt.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

We don't deserve to win this. 

One question; how the fuck can Valencia _still_ be running into the box like that at the 2 hour mark?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

This is why I love this sport.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

:lmao

That is all.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

wonderful morning 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Man United, Blackburn, Arsenal and Chelsea all eliminated at the QF stage. The only teams to win the "Premier League". So this cup obviously doesn't matter.

*smug*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> We don't deserve to win this.
> 
> One question; how the fuck can Valencia _still_ be running into the box like that at the 2 hour mark?


Dude is a machine. It's like he never got tired. 

Like Mikey said this is why I love this Sport 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Shocking performance. No cutting edge, no zip to the attack, fuck all creativity. Credit to Palace though, they played well. Defended strongly when they needed to, that was rare though. And Ambrose probably scored one of the goals of the year.

It was depressing watching that.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Wow.

Who would have thought.

GREAT MORNING!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

well, atleast we lost to a premier league side 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Cardiff vs Palace please.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I'll take City as the favourites to win the Carling Cup now.

Would be shit if City somehow wound up winning the CArling Cup, FA Cup, and Premier League.

Would be serious shit. :no:


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> hopefully you could take diouf on a free as well


Is he any good at heading?

Liverpool don't even deserve to still be in the competition!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

God United NEVER get decisions at Old Trafford.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

When's the draw? Hopefully Palace and Cardiff get eachother.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Don't hate Tomkin.

Take it on the chin.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> I'll take City as the favourites to win the Carling Cup now.
> 
> Would be shit if City somehow wound up winning the CArling Cup, FA Cup, and Premier League.
> 
> Would be serious shit. :no:


well atleast theyre not winning the champions league










8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



tomkim4 said:


> Is he any good at heading?
> 
> Liverpool don't even deserve to still be in the competition!












8*D


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Let the pic reps commence.

So then, fucking shocking performance. Absolutely disgraceful... 4 players were great for us. Only 4! Smalling and Valencia worked their socks off but for me, Valencia was our best player from his second half and extra time performance. He was constantly taking on their defence, winning the ball and delivered some brilliant crosses in the box but when you have useless fucks in the likes of Macheda and Diouf in the box, you know you're getting nothing.

Diouf can fuck off now. He's outstayed his time at United. Did fuck all at Blackburn and has contributed zilch for us. He had a chance to equalise at the end there but for some stupid reason he doesn't shoot, cuts inside and loses the ball... the incompetent moron.

Macheda can leave also... useless sack of shit. He doesn't get in the first team usually (unless we have numerous injured strikers) as he never turns up. What a surprise, he never turned up.

Ferguson is to blame for this loss also... he was furious when he saw Diouf couldn't even take a throw-in and yet kept him on. Why he started Macheda and Diouf... both players known for never delivering in games and he picks them instead of Pogba or Morrison. Mind-boggling. Hopefully Ferguson wakes up, and realises they're no good and gets rid of them.

When I saw the team sheet, I expected an upset. I predicted Palace to score again and I was right. Palace were more threatening in attack and had an end product, we didn't in the final third. We deserved to lose and congratulations to Palace, they fully deserved it. Zaha, what a performance... Man of the Match for Palace. The guy has amazing workrate, pace and skill on the ball. He made Fabio and Park struggle a lot throughout the entire match.

I'm angry we lost as I expected tonight United would put in a good performance with some of the youth putting in stand out performances but that never happened. Rafael was great but unfortunately went off after an hour injured, Valencia was superb, Smalling was solid and Morrison looked sharp at times. Pogba was sloppy as was Fryers, Gibson was meh and pretty much hit and miss overall, Park wasn't up to his usual standards, Amos did nothing except one good save, Evans was okay, Fabio was poor. Majority of the players didn't turn up and they deserved to be booed off by the supporters as that was a shocking display.

What did we learn from today? Don't ever play Diouf or Macheda again. Gibson can also join them on the scrapheap but Diouf and Macheda need to be erased from my mind for good. They're that bad!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> When's the draw? Hopefully Palace and Cardiff get eachother.


Draw is in the next 10 minutes I'd assume. they said it would be right after the game.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



tomkim4 said:


> Is he any good at heading?


nah sorry he is fucking shite at everything


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Ugh the pic reps.

This reminds me of when Chelsea got money, and we basically played catch up bringing out squad to their level. Now City have spent more money, and improved their entire squad to such an extent we need to play catch up again. We will, I'm sure, but it's going to be a very blue (8*D) few years. Some of you may be thinking that has nothing to do with losing to a Championship side at home. We were just shite.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

whens the draw?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I honestly don't really care who we get in the semis.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

It was a pity Morrison had to play with macheda and diouf. But it was evident from his performance that he has the ability to step it up to the first team, looks so composed when he has the ball, some smart flicks as well. Will be great to see how he plays with Rooney.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Damn the man U guys are Lucky I have to spread rep. Only got Foreshadowed.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

if we get palace i might cry. we'd beat them no doubt.

we were on the verge of signing ambrose this season too. perhaps showing it was a mistake that we didn't tonight..


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

here we goo

manchester city vs liverpool

fuck sake


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Ah, excellent. One PL & one Championship side in the final.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Manchester City Vs Liverpool (Knew it) 

Crystal Palace Vs Cardiff


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Ah Man City.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Beer

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

booooooom!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Man City vs Liverpool? Who do I pick there? It's like choosing between AIDS and the Ebola virus.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I don't know why but I can see Liverpool winning the Carling Cup trophy this season. I'd prefer Palace to win it overall but the way Liverpool have played during this league cup, they seem very serious about it. I'd rather Liverpool win it than City though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Man City vs Liverpool? Who do I pick there? It's like choosing between AIDS and the Ebola virus.


Think about it like this. 

If City win it may give them the motivation to also go on and win the Premiership. If we win it may give us the motivation to challenge harder for fourth and Hurt City giving you the chance to capitalise in the league 

But Yeah hard choice right :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Think about it like this.
> 
> If City win it may give them the motivation to also go on and win the Premiership. If we win it may give us the motivation to challenge harder for fourth and Hurt City giving you the chance to capitalise in the league
> 
> But Yeah hard choice right :side:


Pah, you'll fluke a win over us and get comprehensively dicked by City. Don't think I don't remember Gerrard setting up Drogba!

Btw, admirable pic rep. The expression in the background is pretty funny, I have to admit :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

BEBE would have saved United tonight.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Citys name is being engraved as winners as we speak...unless Liverpool get another biased ref 

#bittercunt

I wouldn't 1-2 to be a Manchester United fan at the moment, let me make that Crystal clear
:lmao best one I've heard


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Pah, you'll fluke a win over us and get comprehensively dicked by City. Don't think I don't remember Gerrard setting up Drogba!
> 
> Btw, admirable pic rep. The expression in the background is pretty funny, I have to admit :lmao


Well we couldn't just GIVE you the title could we. Gerrard had to do what every great leader would have to stop their enemy :side: 

And I know right :lmao just a shame you can't fully see his face otherwise it would have been perfect.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Whoa whoa whoa. Back the fuck up.


> Detective82 Detective82
> #Arsenal will bid £30m for Götze say the Mirror. The story is not going away. Götze and Podolski incoming changes the squad entirely.
> 
> Detective82 Detective82
> The story in the Mirror is run by John Cross. He gets things wrong occasionally but very rarely when he repeats it. He has top sources.


It's going to be so awesome when BvB say no and/or Real comes in with a better offer. So awesome. :no: 


Also, Liverpool supporters...



> FourFourTom FourFourTom
> Juan Agudelo will join Liverpool on trial from NY Red Bulls tomorrow. If you haven't seen this kid before, he's an absolute genius at times.


Not sure it's a trial, though. Probably more for fitness, but ya never know.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

next summer, I'm totally making the title of the transfer thread...

Arsenal: Get Rejected! LIKE A BOSS! Swallow sadness. 

edit: unless I make a thread for January...I could it use then. #hmmmmm


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

United were poor. Only a few players gave a solid account of themselves. 

Can only see City winning this now, Liverpool have a lot of tough fixtures in and around this tie and the final, and I imagine City will play a pretty strong side since they won't have too many distractions and they have a good squad. Would love to see a Championship side win it, but can't see it happening.

EDIT: Marked when I seen Mikey follows FourFourTom. Seen that aswell, I think we will definitely bid, but I can't see him wanting to move himself, nor will Dortmund want him to move, and Madrid will spend a stupid amount, as will Munich. No doubt in my mind he is our #1 target, but unrealistic move.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Ferguson has said this



> Fergie: "My apologies are to our fans today, because that was not a Manchester United performance.".
> 
> At the end of the day we were beaten and it was a very disappointing day for Manchester United"


diouf shouldnt be playing again for united, and now it seems berbatov is injured, will be interesting to see who makes the bench on saturday, welbeck is injured as well, on todays performance morrison should make it ahead of macheda, i'd prefer to see will keane ahead of diouf and macheda


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> EDIT: Marked when I seen Mikey follows FourFourTom. Seen that aswell, I think we will definitely bid, but I can't see him wanting to move himself, nor will Dortmund want him to move, and Madrid will spend a stupid amount, as will Munich. No doubt in my mind he is our #1 target, but unrealistic move.


He was great during the transfer window. Lots of good insider information. But since then, he's been kinda cunt-ish. Oh well. I'll enjoy his occasional tweet.

As far as Arsenal goes, I follow...

@FourFourTom
@Detective82
@TimPayton
@MattLawExpress
@YoungGunsBlog
@DarrenArsenal1

Plus some of the players. Which I shall not name because I'm lazy.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I follow all them too 

Lucas ruled out for the rest of the season with cruciate ligament injury, lots of reports saying it, although scans not back until tomorrow apparently. Awesome player, big miss for them.

Lindegaard tweet: "Could have played that match without a ball on the pitch - people wouldn't have notices!! No excuses... A shit day with a shit result!!" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Got to be some truth in the Lucas long lay off stories, as Liverpool have recalled Shelvey:

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/liverpool-recall-shelvey

Bit of a blow for him and Blackpool, as he seemed to be doing well there.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

game-changer for Liverpool.

Will be interesting to see how they cope.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Wow. Really bad for Lucas, especially for those two last huge games. He was finally breaking out.

When i saw the injury, I had no idea it was that bad of an injury


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Lucas  

Yeah seeing a lot of reports talking about 6 month. Have to wait for something really concrete which will most likely come out tomorrow but if we are calling back Jonjo then that's not a good sign at all. Him gone and Gerrard by the looks of it will be taking a huge chunk out of this season as well with various injuries doesn't sit well for us at all.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

this sums up diouf's night :lmao

taken from redcafe


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Fergie reaction to Diouf's Throw in:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Lucas out is a big loss for Liverpool, they just have no defensive midfielder who likes to tackle like he does in the team. They have Charlie Adam of course but he likes to be more advanced, can really see Liverpool suffering now. Still hope they finish above Arsenal though and don't see why they can't, the quality in both teams is round about the same I would say.

Some great games coming up this weekend, will be interesting to see how Sunderland do without Bruce, can't do any worse surely?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Diouf needs to be sold, he's shit. Gibson hasn't played a game this season before today. Berbs is injured now. Macheda is generally useless. Pogba should've started in the middle and Park on the left, or Morrison played from the start. Really disappointing.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



> Shortly after taking charge at Sunderland Steve Bruce was asked if he had considered experimenting with a Christmas Tree formation. "I'm not really into tactics," he replied.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...nderland-sacked?fb=native&CMP=FBCNETTXT9037&#

Nice article which sums up pretty much all that went wrong with Bruce. Once we were figured out we never made any effort to really change and it was always going to be our downfall. Shame really.

I've heard Paul Lamberts name being mentioned a lot on my facebook too. No idea if there's any truth to it but he's someone I wouldn't mind in charge, done a fantastic job at Norwich and plays nice football too.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I remember when I actually thought Macheda had potential...lol @ me. 

Sad to hear about Lucas, I hope he makes a speedy recovery, nobody deserves that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao never trust a diouf


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Darren Ambrose's goal was one of the best goals of the season and one of the best I've seen, the movement on the ball was astonishing!


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Macheda never had potential. One great goal deceived everyone. He's always looked extremely average when he's played.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

manchester loss against crystal palace? seriously? no words to say this


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> manchester loss against crystal palace? seriously? no words to say this


You don't mess with Darren Ambrose.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Lucas injury is BAD. 

Fuck the transfer window. Get Bender now. We play by our own rules (not in the same way United do with stoppage time though). :side:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Gibson may have played his first game of the season since returning from injury but last season he was poor throughout and never turned up except for maybe the odd couple of games. I'm willing to give him a chance this season as he was hit and miss throughout the Palace game but he's always seemed sloppy at times to me. The only thing he has going for him is his long range shots and that's it really. I'll give him a chance but I can't see him being our regular first XI.

Any word on the extent of Fabio and Rafael's injuries? I'm guessing Fabio will be out for a few weeks but I'm unsure on Rafael. He wasn't moving that badly so maybe just a knock and he needed to go off to be safe? It would be good to start him on Saturday.

On Macheda, yeah, he's useless and always has been. One great goal against Villa and hasn't done much since apart from help us get a goal back against Villa away last season. Other than that, he's shit. I remember his performance against Wolves last season in the Carling Cup... dreadful to watch. He couldn't control the ball and tried to take on players and lost it. Then Hernandez came on and showed him how it's done.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Lucas injury is BAD.
> 
> Fuck the transfer window. Get Bender now. We play by our own rules (not in the same way United do with stoppage time though). :side:


indeed. he was in great form as well


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

ManC are favorites for the CC. If Liverpool put in their first 11, then it will be tough, but as of now--I can see ManC lifting the CC.

I'm not sure about the FA Cup. ManC are practically out of the CL. If Chelsea are out of the CL by the start of the FA Cup and if ManU follow suit (unlikely), I'll expect all these three teams to consider the FA Cup a top priority for the season. The League is between the two Manchester clubs, so Chelsea, I understand would love to lift the FA Cup. For them, it would be the goal (apart from finishing in the top-4).

It sucks for Arsenal though, as we are looking at ANOTHER season without any trophy. I think we have the utilities required to lift the FA Cup, but I just can't see us getting past the likes of some of the teams. The Champions League is all about Real and Barca this season, with Munich looking dynamite. There is Napoli too. Argh, sucks. For the CL, I hope we at least reach the Semi-Finals.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Does anyone really give a shit about the Carling Cup? Most of the managers obviously don't. They might as well make it an U-23 competition or something, would make it more interesting.

Same goes for the FA Cup really, it's obviously got history and at least still SOME meaning, but the Carling Cup is at least on week nights.

LOL @ Utd


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Birmingham cared last year. The likes of Cardiff and Palace certainly look to care. Teams like Liverpool, who want a trophy, also care. It's not that prestigious, but there are obviously teams who care. Making it U23 would deny senior players from the likes of Palace and Cardiff the chance to accomplish playing at Wembley, which would be a little harsh too.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

None of the big teams care, which dents the credibility of teams like Palace and Cardiff going far. We all know if Man Utd played some of their better players last night they would have battered Palace. I don't think fans really care either, until their teams start reaching the latter stages.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

The top teams don't seem to care about the CC, but other teams do. The Championship teams take the CC very seriously. The CC is the "least" of the 4 trophies big teams fight for, but for smaller teams--it's a whole new deal. For teams incapable of winning trophies, I think CC gives them that opportunity.

About the FA Cup, don't compare the CC to the FA Cup. The FA Cup is a historic competition. It has prestige. It may not be on the same pedestal as the PL or CL, but that doesn't place the FA Cup on the same level as the CC. As a follower of Arsenal, I'd love for us to win the FA Cup this season. It could be because our chances of winning the other two competitions are non existant, but winning the FA Cup is surely--for me--as good as finishing in the top-4, which in itself looks dodgy.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I'd say:

CL > EPL > Top 4 > FA Cup > Carling Cup. I'd also say League Survival is more important than either cup, though that only really applies for the lower EPL clubs.

The FA Cup does have prestige but it's far from the competition it used to be.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I'd be happy with Utd winning the FA Cup this season, we haven't won it for quite a while and I can't see us winning the CL and the league is still in City's favour atm, and any silverware is better than none.

But yeah Seb is right, the FA Cup has taken a backseat to the EPL and CL chasing sides the last few years.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

FA Cup being on the weekend is kinda annoying. Rather see the prem.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Yeah that's the point I was making earlier, Carling Cup being on weeknights is a major plus for it. The other good thing about it is that it's pretty much over by Christmas. That's why I think they should ditch the Carling Cup and use it's schedule (or something similar) for the FA Cup. There's really no need for both.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. Back the fuck up.
> 
> It's going to be so awesome when BvB say no and/or Real comes in with a better offer. So awesome. :no:
> 
> 
> Also, Liverpool supporters...
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure it's a trial, though. Probably more for fitness, but ya never know.


whats your opinion on him?

also found this hilarious


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

very raw. but could be molded into a nice talent. quick, confident, good finishing ability. downside is he's not that strong on the ball, and dribbles into trouble. doesn't hold up the ball well neither. I'm not sure what player would be his ceiling. Hmmm...

Javier Hernandez. Maybe not as fast nor as instinctual, but I'd that's a fair ceiling for his growth ability. 

If I'm Liverpool, I scout him. See him up close. Then let him spend another 1 or 2 year in America before considering making a purchase.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> whats your opinion on him?
> 
> also found this hilarious


He took lessons from John Terry on how to slip over :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

David Luiz has been shortlisted for the FIFA FIFPro World XI........... fpalm



> Goalkeepers: Gianluigi Buffon (Italy, Juventus), Iker Casillas (Spain, Real Madrid), Manuel Neuer (Germany, Bayern Munich), Víctor Valdes (Spain, Barcelona), Edwin van der Sar (Netherlands, retired, formerly Manchester United).
> 
> Defenders: Eric Abidal (France, Barcelona), Dani Alves (Brazil, Barcelona), Ricardo Carvalho (Portugal, Real Madrid), Ashley Cole (England, Chelsea), Patrice Evra (France, Manchester United), Rio Ferdinand (England, Manchester United), Vincent Kompany (Belgium, Manchester City), Philipp Lahm (Germany, Bayern Munich), Lucio (Brazil, Internazionale), David Luiz (Brazil, Chelsea), Maicon (Brazil, Internazionale), Marcelo (Brazil, Real Madrid), Alessandro Nesta (Italy, AC Milan), Pepe (Portugal, Real Madrid), Gerard Piqué (Spain, Barcelona), Carles Puyol (Spain, Barcelona), Sergio Ramos (Spain, Real Madrid), Thiago Silva (Brazil, AC Milan), John Terry (England, Chelsea), Nemanja Vidic (Serbia, Manchester United).
> 
> Midfielders: Xabi Alonso (Spain, Real Madrid), Gareth Bale (Wales, Tottenham Hotspur), Sergio Busquets (Spain, Barcelona), Cesc Fabregas (Spain, Barcelona), Andres Iniesta (Spain, Barcelona), Kaka (Brazil, Real Madrid), Frank Lampard (England, Chelsea), Nani (Portugal, Manchester United), Mesut Ozil (Germany, Real Madrid), Andrea Pirlo (Italy, Juventus), Bastian Schweinsteiger (Germany, Bayern Munich), David Silva (Spain, Manchester City), Wesley Sneijder (Netherlands, Internazionale), Yaya Toure (Côte d’Ivoire, Manchester City), Xavi (Spain, Barcelona).
> 
> Forwards: Sergio Aguero (Argentina, Manchester City), Karim Benzema (France, Real Madrid), Edinson Cavani (Uruguay, Napoli), Didier Drogba (Côte d’Ivoire, Chelsea), Samuel Eto’o (Cameroon, Anzhi), Radamel Falcao (Colombia, Atletico Madrid), Mario Gomez (Germany, Bayern Munich), Zlatan Ibrahimovic (Sweden, AC Milan), Lionel Messi (Argentina, Barcelona), Neymar (Brazil, Santos), Cristiano Ronaldo (Portugal, Real Madrid), Wayne Rooney (England, Manchester Utd), Luis Suarez (Uruguay, Liverpool), Robin van Persie (Netherlands, Arsenal), David Villa (Spain, Barcelona).


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I can still make my World XI out of that list so it's not too bad, but Luiz is a laughable inclusion.

Edit: No Robben, so no I can't - yet Lampard, Luiz, Terry and Drogba make the list? Don't mean to pick on Chelsea here, but come on.


----------



## Bradley

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Just going to give a Palace perspective on things as I've only just woken up from 6 hour coach journey back.



D'Angelo said:


> Wilfried Zaha. Remember the name.


This. The boy is absolutely incredible and has scared every team he has played against this season, including United. I hope we keep hold of him for as long as we can but I'm not stupid; he is going to play at the highest level for sure.




Foreshadowed said:


> Let the pic reps commence.
> 
> So then, fucking shocking performance. Absolutely disgraceful... 4 players were great for us. Only 4! Smalling and Valencia worked their socks off but for me, Valencia was our best player from his second half and extra time performance. He was constantly taking on their defence, winning the ball and delivered some brilliant crosses in the box but when you have useless fucks in the likes of Macheda and Diouf in the box, you know you're getting nothing.
> 
> Diouf can fuck off now. He's outstayed his time at United. Did fuck all at Blackburn and has contributed zilch for us. He had a chance to equalise at the end there but for some stupid reason he doesn't shoot, cuts inside and loses the ball... the incompetent moron.
> 
> Macheda can leave also... useless sack of shit. He doesn't get in the first team usually (unless we have numerous injured strikers) as he never turns up. What a surprise, he never turned up.
> 
> Ferguson is to blame for this loss also... he was furious when he saw Diouf couldn't even take a throw-in and yet kept him on. Why he started Macheda and Diouf... both players known for never delivering in games and he picks them instead of Pogba or Morrison. Mind-boggling. Hopefully Ferguson wakes up, and realises they're no good and gets rid of them.
> 
> When I saw the team sheet, I expected an upset. I predicted Palace to score again and I was right. Palace were more threatening in attack and had an end product, we didn't in the final third. We deserved to lose and congratulations to Palace, they fully deserved it. Zaha, what a performance... Man of the Match for Palace. The guy has amazing workrate, pace and skill on the ball. He made Fabio and Park struggle a lot throughout the entire match.
> 
> I'm angry we lost as I expected tonight United would put in a good performance with some of the youth putting in stand out performances but that never happened. Rafael was great but unfortunately went off after an hour injured, Valencia was superb, Smalling was solid and Morrison looked sharp at times. Pogba was sloppy as was Fryers, Gibson was meh and pretty much hit and miss overall, Park wasn't up to his usual standards, Amos did nothing except one good save, Evans was okay, Fabio was poor. Majority of the players didn't turn up and they deserved to be booed off by the supporters as that was a shocking display.
> 
> What did we learn from today? Don't ever play Diouf or Macheda again. Gibson can also join them on the scrapheap but Diouf and Macheda need to be erased from my mind for good. They're that bad!


I thought we didn't have a hope in hell before the game and Fergie's team selection helped us somewhat but, without wanting to rub salt in the wounds, the Palace team wasn't the full team either. 4 of the players who started don't get a look in apart from the Carling Cup and one of those players (Stuart O Keefe) was absolutely superb and probably my man of the match with the amount of times he broke up United's midfield along with David Wright.

From my angle (haven't seen it again on TV) I felt that Macheda was off balance as McCarthy tried to get hold of him when he was facing away from goal and as he went for the turn Macheda made the most of it. Ruined my bet, too, I had Ambrose at 25/1 to be last scorer and a few quid on Palace to win in 90 mins at 12/1.

United were pretty terrible but for every terrible United player last night there was a hardworking Palace one. Smalling was the only player who oozed class out of that United team with Amos looking shaky and Evans getting pulled all over the place by Murray in defence. I didn't think Fabio was injured either, he seemed to put that limp on as soon as he was subbed. I think someone already said in the thread he would have been sent off and they would have been right with the way Zaha was playing. Our team were absolutely up for it tonight and I thought Johnny Parr who came on in the first half was fantastic- I just hope we can keep hold of these players in January as some of them put a few million on their price tag and I've never seen Park outrun so much down the flank in one game than I did last night when Parr was playing.

Our reserve keeper earned the right to start tonight and he really grew in to the game after a few shaky moments and he made a decent save with the legs and out defence as a whole was really solid apart from Gardner who, at times, can look Premiership-class and at others can look like a Sunday League footballer and thankfully his error didn't allow Valencia to score.

To sum that up, United were poor and we wanted it much more. I don't know why people don't treat the Carling Cup with too much respect as that United team was an insult to United fans. Glad we got Cardiff in the next round as we would have been picked apart over 2 legs by Liverpool or City with maybe one win in the home leg but a massacre in the away leg. We have a great chance of getting through to the final now and with 90 minutes at Wembley anything can happen.

I hope our fans came through loud and clear at home, we were fantastic all night.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Bradley said:


> *From my angle (haven't seen it again on TV) I felt that Macheda was off balance as McCarthy tried to get hold of him when he was facing away from goal and as he went for the turn Macheda made the most of it. Ruined my bet, too, I had Ambrose at 25/1 to be last scorer and a few quid on Palace to win in 90 mins at 12/1.*
> 
> United were pretty terrible but for every terrible United player last night there was a hardworking Palace one. Smalling was the only player who oozed class out of that United team with Amos looking shaky and Evans getting pulled all over the place by Murray in defence. *I didn't think Fabio was injured either, he seemed to put that limp on as soon as he was subbed*. I think someone already said in the thread he would have been sent off and they would have been right with the way Zaha was playing. Our team were absolutely up for it tonight and I thought Johnny Parr who came on in the first half was fantastic- I just hope we can keep hold of these players in January as some of them put a few million on their price tag and I've never seen Park outrun so much down the flank in one game than I did last night when Parr was playing.
> .


nah was a stonewall penalty, there wasnt any doubt from any of the commentators or pundits either. Also fabio was only at walking pace before he got subbed, he was definitely injured, which isnt that much of a surprise as he hardly ever makes the full 90 mins.
Yeah smalling showed his class yesterday, morrison looked class when he came on as well, but diouf and macheda werent really up to his standard.

But well done to palace, great performance from them


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

wow. with three of our defenders shortlisted on the fifa world 11, its no wonder our defence is holding up so well


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

That world xi shortlist is LOL. 

In terms of trophies, mine is the same as Seb's, but EPL>CL for me.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Doing the BBC Predictor in which I do every week for the top 7, I have the league table ending up like this after Monday:

*1.* Man City - P14, +33 - *38pts*
*2. *Man Utd - P14 - +17 - *31pts*
*3.* Tottenham - P13 - +13 - *31pts*
*4.* Newcastle - P14 - +7 - *27pts*
---------------------------------
*5.* Chelsea - P14 - +11 - *26pts*
---------------------------------
*6.* Arsenal - P14 - +5 - *26pts*
*7.* Liverpool - P14 - +5 - *24pts*

I had Man City down as battering Norwich City, in Saturday's late kick off I had Aston Villa drawing with Man Utd, now it may seem a bit far-fetched by Aston Villa have a good record at home to Man Utd, they will raise there game and Man Utd have looked very off in the past couple of weeks. I have Tottenham beating Bolton and Newcastle and Chelsea drawing at St.James' Park leaving Tottenham 5 points clear of 5th place and level on points with 2nd with a game in hand. I also have Arsenal beating Wigan Athletic away with relative ease and Liverpool drawing with Fulham at Craven Cottage.

Should be a good weekend of good football, here's hoping.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

nah we'll keep up our unbeaten streak going + our good away form


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Personally i'd be happy with any trophies at this point :side: I reckon we've got a decent chance against City but i'd have much much preferred Cardiff or Palace.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> nah we'll keep up our unbeaten streak going + our good away form


A draw would mean you keep up your unbeaten strike. A draw away at tricky Craven Cottage without your player of the year from last season in Lucas would be a brilliant result for Liverpool.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> That world xi shortlist is LOL.
> 
> In terms of trophies, mine is the same as Seb's, but EPL>CL for me.


I think a lot of fans would agree with you (in terms of what they would rather see their side win), but I think most players would agree that the CL is really the highest level of domestic football.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Maxi to slam in another hat-trick against Fulham.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I want to see Chelsea win the Champions League more than anything. But maybe that's because we have never won it and most likely won't win it in at least the next 5 years.

Winning the Premier League is an awesome feeling though.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Bradley said:


> Just going to give a Palace perspective on things as I've only just woken up from 6 hour coach journey back.
> 
> 
> 
> This. The boy is absolutely incredible and has scared every team he has played against this season, including United. I hope we keep hold of him for as long as we can but I'm not stupid; he is going to play at the highest level for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we didn't have a hope in hell before the game and Fergie's team selection helped us somewhat but, without wanting to rub salt in the wounds, the Palace team wasn't the full team either. 4 of the players who started don't get a look in apart from the Carling Cup and one of those players (Stuart O Keefe) was absolutely superb and probably my man of the match with the amount of times he broke up United's midfield along with David Wright.
> 
> From my angle (haven't seen it again on TV) I felt that Macheda was off balance as McCarthy tried to get hold of him when he was facing away from goal and as he went for the turn Macheda made the most of it. Ruined my bet, too, I had Ambrose at 25/1 to be last scorer and a few quid on Palace to win in 90 mins at 12/1.
> 
> United were pretty terrible but for every terrible United player last night there was a hardworking Palace one. Smalling was the only player who oozed class out of that United team with Amos looking shaky and Evans getting pulled all over the place by Murray in defence. I didn't think Fabio was injured either, he seemed to put that limp on as soon as he was subbed. I think someone already said in the thread he would have been sent off and they would have been right with the way Zaha was playing. Our team were absolutely up for it tonight and I thought Johnny Parr who came on in the first half was fantastic- I just hope we can keep hold of these players in January as some of them put a few million on their price tag and I've never seen Park outrun so much down the flank in one game than I did last night when Parr was playing.
> 
> Our reserve keeper earned the right to start tonight and he really grew in to the game after a few shaky moments and he made a decent save with the legs and out defence as a whole was really solid apart from Gardner who, at times, can look Premiership-class and at others can look like a Sunday League footballer and thankfully his error didn't allow Valencia to score.
> 
> To sum that up, United were poor and we wanted it much more. I don't know why people don't treat the Carling Cup with too much respect as that United team was an insult to United fans. Glad we got Cardiff in the next round as we would have been picked apart over 2 legs by Liverpool or City with maybe one win in the home leg but a massacre in the away leg. We have a great chance of getting through to the final now and with 90 minutes at Wembley anything can happen.
> 
> I hope our fans came through loud and clear at home, we were fantastic all night.


Congratulations are in order... you fully deserved the win from the get-go. United just never turned up and Palace were superb. I know you stated that Palace had 4 players that hardly play for you that featured in the match against United but even then I wouldn't have known as every single Palace player on that pitch was solid. Zaha will be signed up by a Premier League team down the road. Hopefully you can hold onto him for the rest of this season though as he gives you a lot of energy down the flanks.

If we had put out a stronger team then there's no doubt United would have played much better but what a poor team effort it was on our part. You could say that hardly any of them have played together regularly but still, they should not be making silly errors like they were last night. One prime example being Macheda having time to pass the ball out to Rafael on the wing, only to get closed down and then try the pass with a Palace player blatantly in front of him and losing the ball attempting the said pass. Or the Diouf throw-in. What that was I'll never know.

I'm actually glad we lost and got knocked out as it surely means Ferguson will realise he has some wastage that he needs to get rid of in January. I don't mind keeping Gibson if he does improve drastically this season after his terrible form last season but Macheda and Diouf have outstayed their welcome at United. Both were gash and didn't deserve to be on the pitch from start to finish.

Congratulations though once again, Palace deserved to advance through to the Semi-Finals and I'll be cheering them on to win the Carling Cup.

It has been depressing being a United fan for the past 9/10 days as we drew Benfica at home when we should have won and have made it even harder on ourselves to qualify to the next stage of the Champions League; then we go and draw Newcastle at home when again, we should have won and got the 3 points to close the gap between us and City and now we've got knocked out of the Carling Cup by Crystal Palace at home. United need to step it up for Saturday and get the vital 3 points against Villa. 

In regards to the Villa game, I don't think United will struggle so much this time around. Last season, our away form was very poor and we were lucky to leave with a point. The United team were garbage until the final 10 minutes of the game. This time though, our away form is much better so far this season and our attacking football has got better as seen in the Benfica and Newcastle games. Our defence has been brilliant with the return of Vidic and I'm hoping we keep a cleansheet this time around. Rooney really needs to get on the scoresheet... hasn't scored a Premier League goal since the Chelsea game.

I'm hoping we line up something like this on Saturday:

De Gea
Rafael Ferdinand Vidic Evra
Nani Carrick Fletcher Young
Rooney
Hernandez

*Subs:* Anders, Jones, Smalling, Morrison, Giggs, Valencia & Park​
I know that leaves us without a striker on the bench due to Berbatov, Owen and Welbeck being injured and Morrison being our only real threat going forward as a central attacking midfielder but Macheda and Diouf don't even deserve a place on the bench.

Fingers crossed United turn up for the game against Villa on Saturday. Villa haven't been that great so far this season so United need to capitalise on that. However, I can see Villa really kicking it up a notch when they face United as they always seem to.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I want us to win any trophy. 

Although for me, PL > CL, but I want to see Arsenal win the CL the most. I've seen us win the League; never the CL, and winning a trophy that we have never won sounds good enough for me.


----------



## Diesel_Power

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

You'll be lucky to win anything the way you've been playing. The Champions League is a big ask for anything at the minute. Barca look so strong.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

The only English team I can see winning the Champions League is Man Utd and that is ONLY because they've been their and done it so many times. (in terms of getting to the latter stages). Arsenal will come undone against a better team, Chelsea may not even qualify and the same goes with Man City.

Now Arsenal are out of the league and the Carling Cup, if they don't want to make it 7 years without a trophy, they're going to have to go all out for the FA Cup.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Oh my God, I'm not saying we will win it. It's a wish. I'd take a CL victory over winning the League because we've never won the CL. If you're talking of trophies, I would have taken a CC victory. Anything, just win a damn trophy!

We will fall short in the CL and we have the least chances amongst the top-4 clubs to win the League due to our disastrous start. We simply cannot afford to drop points and that is very difficult to avoid, especially in December/January and against the top-flight clubs.

I agree with Cookie Monster in that--I'd really want us to win the FA Cup because it's still a trophy, and a nice one to win. Although, staying in the top-4 seems to be mighty difficult than ever right now and that is what Arsene is hoping for. If we can bring in Gotze (unlikely because we are Arsenal) and Podolski (as rumored), then our chances increase massively to deliver the FA Cup, at least.

I'd be pretty happy if we got an easier draw for the KO stages of the CL. We deserve it after having to muscle it out with the best team in the world for two successive seasons.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

We have no chance of winning it. Honestly, I'd happily scrape through against Basel just to escape the humiliation of the Thursday Cup. We wouldn't beat Barca, Madrid or Bayern. Leverkusen or Inter would be close but I think we could beat them. I'd hope that we could beat APOEL. Think that's all the teams we can draw.

Carling Cup is bottom of the priorities but still, it's terrible just to limp out of it two season in a row. Battered by West Ham last year and outplayed by Palace, at home, this year.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Finishing top of your group, you will more than likely get an easier game in the knockout round then when you finished second last season. So I think you'll at least get to the quarter finals which would be a good achievement for Arsenal. With Wenger moaning about players being tired though after Champions League games, advancing far in the Champions League might put a dampener on your league form and top four hopes.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Arsenal aren't going to be signing Gotze. For some reason, I see this Arsenal/Gotze obsession on here reaching silly season levels.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I don't see why Gotze would want to leave Dortmund to be fair.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

SSN: Lucas out for the season with knee ligament injury.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Confirmed on the LFC site. Ugh. Need to buy a good DM in January. I really don't think Spearing is good enough to be more than a bit part player, and we need depth in positions.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Ouch. Massive blow, definitely weakens the Liverpool side.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Also other news being reported by The Times, that the police have passed on John Terry file to Crown Prosecution Service


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

It's a shame. He's (Lucas) been brilliant this season.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I'd love nothing more than John Terry being banned. The fucking scummy prick.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> Also other news being reported by The Times, that the police have passed on John Terry file to Crown Prosecution Service


What does that mean exactly? I'm assuming it's not too good for BIG MAN if the word 'Prosecution'' is being mentioned.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I'm not that bothered about not winning a trophy this year. I really don't see it as a priority as I have in previous years, as even if we win the FA or Carling Cups, it's not going to catapult us above City in England, and the media will keep going on about us not winning a 'big' trophy in x amount of years. I also don't think it has much persuasion in being players in, finishing in the top 4 is a much bigger persuasion than finishing out of it with a trophy. 

You can't really say Gotze is not coming to Arsenal conclusively, it's unlikely but still a possibility, there is interest from Arsenal and Gotze himself hasn't come out and said conclusively he won't move, although he says he is happy there. I have voiced my opinion lots of times on the transfer, and would love it to happen but is unlikely for a large number of factors that we can't do anything about.

Lucas is a huge blow, it's not just these 6 months either, ACL injuries are extremely tough to get over and maintain, wouldn't wish it on any player. A massive blow to their top 4 hopes, they could be undone. If Bulk was talking about Sven Bender, I doubt he would leave to play second to Lucas when he is back, Bender is a vital part of Dortmund's 1st team, and deserves to be playing 1st team if he moves. Spearing isn't good enough. A replacement won't come cheap in January either, quality DMFs are hard to come by, and with a club knowing that you need a replacement, and on your previous spending it's going to be a monumental amount. Add to that and the player wanting to leave to eventually be 2nd choice and it's hard to see a big transfer happening. Replacing him is key, but very difficult.







ROONEY AND PIQUE :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> We have no chance of winning it. Honestly, I'd happily scrape through against Basel *just to escape the humiliation of the Thursday Cup*. We wouldn't beat Barca, Madrid or Bayern. Leverkusen or Inter would be close but I think we could beat them. I'd hope that we could beat APOEL. Think that's all the teams we can draw.
> 
> Carling Cup is bottom of the priorities but still, it's terrible just to limp out of it two season in a row. Battered by West Ham last year and outplayed by Palace, at home, this year.


Sorry but you sound like a spoilt brat glory hunter here. I really don't agree with calling it 'humiliating' to play in the Europa League. I understand that you expected to walk into the CL KO phase with the group Man U ended up in, but the Europa League would be no cakewalk. Obviously the CL has better quality teams and is more prestigious, but ultimately the EL is the same sport. I have plenty of B'ham City supporting friends who are shoving their EL adventures in my face, bragging about it etc so believe me, I could easily just call it a shit competition etc. Ulimately, certain sheep/snobs just scoff at it, and that's a shame. I don't mind if teams rotate their players/squad, and if they do the players who go out I'm sure still want to win.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> I'm not that bothered about not winning a trophy this year. I really don't see it as a priority as I have in previous years, as even if we win the FA or Carling Cups, it's not going to catapult us above City in England, and the media will keep going on about us not winning a 'big' trophy in x amount of years. I also don't think it has much persuasion in being players in, finishing in the top 4 is a much bigger persuasion than finishing out of it with a trophy.
> 
> You can't really say Gotze is not coming to Arsenal conclusively, it's unlikely but still a possibility, there is interest from Arsenal and Gotze himself hasn't come out and said conclusively he won't move, although he says he is happy there. I have voiced my opinion lots of times on the transfer, and would love it to happen but is unlikely for a large number of factors that we can't do anything about.
> 
> Lucas is a huge blow, it's not just these 6 months either, ACL injuries are extremely tough to get over and maintain, wouldn't wish it on any player. A massive blow to their top 4 hopes, they could be undone. If Bulk was talking about Sven Bender, I doubt he would leave to play second to Lucas when he is back, Bender is a vital part of Dortmund's 1st team, and deserves to be playing 1st team if he moves. Spearing isn't good enough.


Dortmund have said they won't be selling, regardless of the price offered. Gotze has said he's happy in Dortmund and playing for his dream club. He's not going anywhere. When he does move, it's much more likely to be to either Real or Munich.

Leroy Fer from Twente is another we've apparently been keenly scouting for about a month for the same role. He'd probably be more likely, and obviously cheaper. Obviously haven't seen much of him, but he's meant to be an adequate replacement.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Wasn't Stringer hoping for injuries to Arsenal's top 4 rivals a little while ago in this thread? 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

don't blame me for the injury :side: 

Gotze: "Arsenal is a great team with great players like Van Persie...it's an honour that they want me." 

He has come out with a few quotes like that, but has said he is happy there, hardly going to say he wants to leave. No reason why he still won't move. Nasri said he was happy here last year, and Wenger said he won't be sold. See how that one turned out. I'm very confident he will stay at Dortmund until next season at least, and I have a strong belief he will still be there in 2012/2013, unless he trolls at the Euros and he leaves for Madrid or something, for huge cash.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Sorry but you sound like a spoilt brat glory hunter here. I really don't agree with calling it 'humiliating' to play in the Europa League. I understand that you expected to walk into the CL KO phase with the group Man U ended up in, but the Europa League would be no cakewalk. Obviously the CL has better quality teams and is more prestigious, but ultimately the EL is the same sport. I have plenty of B'ham City supporting friends who are shoving their EL adventures in my face, bragging about it etc so believe me, I could easily just call it a shit competition etc. Ulimately, certain sheep/snobs just scoff at it, and that's a shame. I don't mind if teams rotate their players/squad, and if they do the players who go out I'm sure still want to win.


I never said it would be a cakewalk, there will be a handful of decent teams in the competition (Possibly City/Napoli, Chelsea/Valencia, Porto, Lyon....). I wouldn't be surprised if we were knocked out fairly early on it if we played in it due to Fergie resting players and even though I'd hope they would be, players might not be motivated playing the in the Champions League's uglier cousin plus not being good enough.

And lets face it, it _would_ be humiliating for United. For a couple of years now, we've been taking the piss out of Liverpool for playing in and failing to even qualify for the UEFA Cup. And even though they're not in Europe, I'm sure they won't pass up the opportunity to exact some bit of revenge.

Also, I'm basically giving up on the Champions League should we draw a decent team. Don't really consider that a gloryhunter's trait


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

He would attract the interest of better teams than Arsenal. If he wanted to leave for money, then he'd attract the interest of teams offering more money than Arsenal. And if he wants to play for his favourite team, then he's playing for them now.

And yes, Dortmund saying they'll knock back all offers is reason enough for him not to be leaving. The Nasri situation is ridiculously different. Gotze has a contract for years to come, is at his hometown club and is a teenager with his family. Nasri is a money grabbing prick.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Love both clubs but I'd rather Gotze stay at Dortmund.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

If I was Gotze id stay in germany

The dortmund team is young and though they lost sahin, still getting better. Why not enjoy the ride for a few more years?


----------



## Goku

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Sahin was their Bastian.

Bastian


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I never said it would be a cakewalk, there will be a handful of decent teams in the competition (Possibly City/Napoli, Chelsea/Valencia, Porto, Lyon....). I wouldn't be surprised if we were knocked out fairly early on it if we played in it due to Fergie resting players and even though I'd hope they would be, players might not be motivated playing the in the Champions League's uglier cousin plus not being good enough.
> 
> And lets face it, it _would_ be humiliating for United. For a couple of years now, we've been taking the piss out of Liverpool for playing in and failing to even qualify for the UEFA Cup. And even though they're not in Europe, I'm sure they won't pass up the opportunity to exact some bit of revenge.
> 
> Also, I'm basically giving up on the Champions League should we draw a decent team. Don't really consider that a gloryhunter's trait


I don't get this 'humiliating' thing. Stringer called the England line up that went on to beat Spain at Wembley 'embarassing' seemingly because it didn't have any fancy names in there like MERTESACKER or GUSTAV LUPIO. You're saying it would be embarassing/humiliating for United to play in the UEFA cup, I disagree. Humiliating would be the united players turning up for a game stark naked wearing pink bunny ears. Or even more embarrasing than that, a Man U player commiting a premeditatated assault on an opposition player and then releasing an autobiography years later, showing no remorse for said incident and even glorifying it.

And maybe you shouldn't have taken the piss out of Liverpool for those reasons.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Fuckin Bastien. Bayern need him back ASAP. Their defence and goalie are beasts but lets face it, Bastien was the guy holding their iron wall together


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> I don't get this 'humiliating' thing. Stringer called the England line up that went on to beat Spain at Wembley 'embarassing' seemingly because it didn't have any fancy names in there like MERTESACKER or GUSTAV LUPIO. You're saying it would be embarassing/humiliating for United to play in the UEFA cup, I disagree. Humiliating would be the united players turning up for a game stark naked wearing pink bunny ears. Or even more embarrasing than that, a Man U player commiting a premeditatated assault on an opposition player and then releasing an autobiography years later, showing no remorse for said incident and even glorifying it.
> 
> *And maybe you shouldn't have taken the piss out of Liverpool for those reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We might still get through so the piss-taking will continue if we qualify :side:.

Also, that Keane stuff was more cunt-ish than humiliating.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> SSN: Lucas out for the season with knee ligament injury.




Hopefully we sign someone decent next month. Jonjo & Spearing aren't up to the level required yet to handle it. Plus with Gerrard out a lot now we miss creativity up front and a good defensive player to hold the midfield. 

As for this whole Man U "humiliating" thing. I wouldn't say it's humiliating playing in Europa league but it's certainly bad for United Standards. It's like Seeing Madrid, Barca, Milan etc... playing in the Europa league it just shouldn't really be happening. 

On saying that as a Pool fan I'd be glad to take the piss out of Man U fans after all the times they did it to us :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Hopefully we sign someone decent next month. Jonjo & Spearing aren't up to the level required yet to handle it. Plus with Gerrard out a lot now we miss creativity up front and a good defensive player to hold the midfield. :


he's available


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Nah he's a Manc. Tainted Merchandise.And he's shite as hell 

:side:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Sorry but you sound like a spoilt brat glory hunter here. I really don't agree with calling it 'humiliating' to play in the Europa League. I understand that you expected to walk into the CL KO phase with the group Man U ended up in, but the Europa League would be no cakewalk. Obviously the CL has better quality teams and is more prestigious, but ultimately the EL is the same sport. I have plenty of B'ham City supporting friends who are shoving their EL adventures in my face, bragging about it etc so believe me, I could easily just call it a shit competition etc. Ulimately, certain sheep/snobs just scoff at it, and that's a shame. I don't mind if teams rotate their players/squad, and if they do the players who go out I'm sure still want to win.


Regarding the Europa League, I think it's important to differentiate between giving the competition little respect and giving the competition less respect than it deserves.

UEFA already massively devalued the competition by giving places to the CL failures. They then devalued it even more by hugely increasing the number of matches an already busy team would need to play in order to win it. The prize money is derisory and the TV rights deals are worse than pathetic.

We (Tottenham) treated the (once great) competition with precisely the level of respect it deserves. Had we played the likes of van der vaart, Adebayor, Bale and Modric ended up getting injured against FC Pigfarmer and missed a bunch of PL matches, I'd be fuming.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Arsenal aren't going to be signing Gotze. For some reason, I see this Arsenal/Gotze obsession on here reaching silly season levels.


It's not really obsession. It's just a huge talking point right now with the Mirror's report. 

I don't think anyone has said he's going to come to North London, though. I think that BvB will reject the 30m. Even good old optimistic Stringer has said that it's very unlikely. 

In January, we'll make the bid. And it'll get rejected. And then we'll move onto Podolski.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I could see them taking 30m to be honest, money talks.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Not with the 4 years he has left on his current deal.

I'm thinking 45m, minimum.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11095/7344594/

From what I hear there's potential for O'Neill to be announced by the weekend and be in the stands for the Wolves game. Board's moved very quickly for this, but at least it means we can move on quick and focus on the league.


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Wow, that's very unfortunate for Lucas to suffer such a big injury, he's been the most consistent player for the last couple of years or us now. At least Shelvey's back from his loan spell at Blackpool to provide competition, he was fantastic for them from what I read.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Spurs beat Barca to Ajax defender - reports

Tottenham have finalised a deal with Ajax for defender Jan Vertonghen, according to reports in Holland
Tottenham are reportedly on the brink of landing defender Jan Vertonghen after agreeing a €12 million fee with Ajax, according to reports from Holland.

Spurs have been sounding out potential defensive transfer targets ahead of the January transfer window following an injury crisis at the back that saw William Gallas, Michael Dawson, Younes Kaboul and Ledley King all of the sidelined earlier this season, and despite persistent rumours Bolton’s Gary Cahill could be heading to White Hart Lane, Spurs boss Harry Redknapp appears to have opted for the Belgian international instead, according to Dutch paper Het Algemeen Dagblad.

Vertonghen has excelled since joining Ajax in 2006, helping the Dutch side to the Eredivisie title last season and impressing in the Champions League this term having been handed the captains armband earlier this year.Vertonghen had been linked with a move away from Ajax over the summer, with Liverpool, Arsenal, Barcelona and Inter Milan all reportedly interested in securing his services ahead of the new season.

Catalan daily Sport reported last week that Barca boss Pep Guardiola has earmarked Vertonghen ahead of a potential approach over the festive period, however the reigning European Champions interest appears to have cooled, allowing Spurs to get ahead in the race for the Belgian international’s signature.

The arrival of Vertonghen at White Hart Line would represent a serious coup for Redknapp, who has been keen to add to his defensive line for some time having let Jonathan Woodgate leave the club over the summer added to his on-going concerns over the fitness of King, but ran out of time in his pursuit of Cahill before the summer transfer window slammed shut.

Redknapp may have been warded off by Cahill’s recent form, with the England international forming part of a Bolton defence that has conceded 31 goals in 13 games so far this season, the worst record in the Premier League.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Yeah. It's time to bump the transfer thread...

Not for that news. Because that report sounds like rubbish.

But for some major Arsenal news...


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Scott_90 said:


> Wow, that's very unfortunate for Lucas to suffer such a big injury, he's been the most consistent player for the last couple of years or us now. At least *Shelvey's back* from his loan spell at Blackpool to provide competition, he was fantastic for them from what I read.


Yeah apparently so. Only last night my mate who's a Blackpool fan was telling me how much he rates him. Ironically he thought I was winding him up when I text him after seeing the news on SSN when I got back from work. Not a happy bunny. It'll screw Blackpool up good & proper. Adam, Vaughan & Shelvey all gone now!

Whether or not he'll be able to perform in the Premiership is another thing, but saying that he'll only be on the bench.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

He'll probably be loaned back out to Blackpool is we sign someone in the transfer window.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11095/7344594/
> 
> From what I hear there's potential for O'Neill to be announced by the weekend and be in the stands for the Wolves game. Board's moved very quickly for this, but at least it means we can move on quick and focus on the league.


Good appointment, until he's not given enough money and throws his toys out of the pram.

Tiote out again, we're lucky Guthrie is on form.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Guthrie was very impressive against the Mancs. He's slotted in very well alongside Cabaye.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Bradley said:


> *From my angle (haven't seen it again on TV) I felt that Macheda was off balance as McCarthy tried to get hold of him when he was facing away from goal and as he went for the turn Macheda made the most of it. Ruined my bet, too, I had Ambrose at 25/1 to be last scorer and a few quid on Palace to win in 90 mins at 12/1.*


I saw some of the game yesterday and it was a peno, the Palace defender had a big handfull of shirt. I don't like seeing those penalties given as it seems a little soft but it is a penalty.

Fabio was lucky not to give away a penalty/free kick up the same end in the first half but nothing was given as I think the ref wasn't in position.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Harry Redknapp and Scott Parker have been awarded the manager and player of the month awards.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Berbatov is ruled out for the weekend as predicted but his injury is not that serious. Fabio is also out injured and Rafael is doubtful along with Welbeck. Rafael was originally ruled out for the weekend however, there's hope he may be back in time. Ferguson said he struggled for fitness as it was his first match back. If he is fine, leave him on the bench and start either Smalling or Jones. Preferably Jones as Smalling did play 120 minutes on Wednesday.

Fingers crossed Morrison also gets a place on the bench. The guy showed a lot of his potential in the Palace match despite the loss.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I take it Everton going to get three points this weekend. :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> Berbatov is ruled out for the weekend as predicted but his injury is not that serious. Fabio is also out injured and Rafael is doubtful along with Welbeck. Rafael was originally ruled out for the weekend however, there's hope he may be back in time. Ferguson said he struggled for fitness as it was his first match back. If he is fine, leave him on the bench and start either Smalling or Jones. Preferably Jones as Smalling did play 120 minutes on Wednesday.
> 
> Fingers crossed Morrison also gets a place on the bench. The guy showed a lot of his potential in the Palace match despite the loss.


yeah cant see who else, attacking wise, would make the bench, berbatov, owen and welbeck are injured, diouf and macheda both played 120 mins and were shite. Unless Fergie goes 4-5-1, with hernandez on the bench. But i'd rather see 4-4-2 with morrison making the bench.

Villa away is always a difficult game, will be interesting to see what kind of reception Ashley Young gets

edit: macheda has just posted on his twitter page that he is in birmingham at the moment, so he might get on the bench


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

feck, nervous for wigan. haven't won there in 2 years, and the win should give them confidence to beat us and get their season rolling. if i look at it using my head though, their defence is shocking and our attack is pretty hot atm, with everyone fresh we should be taking the 3 points.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Arsenal will put four past Wigan. They've looked pretty horrible this year. Rod has been in shithouse form up front, and like you said, their defence is pretty awful. Wouldn't be surprised to see them eek one out, but Arsenal will still win comfortably.

Chelsea/Newcastle will be the most interesting game this week. I kind of expect Newcastle to win. Their defence has been very good this season, and Chelsea's forwards have been pretty awful. I'd expect Ben Arfa to be able to slip a few good balls through against Chelsea's high line too.


----------



## king of scotland

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

The Spurs Train should continue this weekend. And I do hope we get knocked out of the Europa League so we will be able to concentrate more on the League.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

time for n'gog to shine :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

just saw this






:hb

also this






:lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

The CHELSEA CHARGE begins in less than an hour. Newcastle will be the first victims of the CHELSEA CHARGE. Everyone will come to fear the CHELSEA CHARGE.

#CHELSEACHARGE


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Today, Spurs are playing a home match at 3pm on a Saturday for the first time in 32 weeks.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> The CHELSEA CHARGE begins in less than an hour. Newcastle will be the first victims of the CHELSEA CHARGE. Everyone will come to fear the CHELSEA CHARGE.
> 
> #CHELSEACHARGE


The CHELSEA CHARGE is no match for THE GREAT DANE PETER LOVENKRANDS.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Torres still can't game a start? Damn. That front 3 could be very dangerous.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

torres to be sold in jan 

the guy is just fucked. needs to get out of the epl asap


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Wouldn't be surprised if someone Like Malaga came in for him. It would probably be the best move for him. Make a ton of money and have less pressure on him in a league that he is familar with.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

he would be perfect for malaga. a guy who on his day is still top class, a spaniard and a big name


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

lol @ Luiz. Fucking up as usual. He's such a liability for Chelsea.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Blatant red card.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

luiz proving he's the dumbest around. should've been off


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Luiz :lmao

That was a clear last man challenge. Very lucky not to be off.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Luiz nearly fucking up again. Why does AVB constantly start him over Alex?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

luiz is fucking pathetic


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

David Luiz is an absolute clown, should have gone for that first one and then fucks up minutes later.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Penalty.

Edit

Yup Defo penalty but Sturridge made a meal of that for sure.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Newcastle have looked great opening 10 minutes and now they've conceded a penalty.

KRUL WITH THE SAVE!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

fuckin dumb challenge


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Stonewall pen. FUCK OFF KRUL!


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

TIM FUCKING KRUL


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

KRUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

GUD WUN LAMPARD.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

TIM GOD KRUL


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

YESSSSSSSSSS SAVED


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

KRUL, saving pens like a boss


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Sturridge showing his quality.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Sturridge has been awesome so far.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Sturridge should be nailed on for an England place by now.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Sturridge should be nailed on for an England place by now.


Still got to prove himself in a top game, but he is by FAR our best forward.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Sturridge should be nailed on for an England place by now.


The fact that he's not is just amazing. Gotta ask what more he has to do to prove he's worthy.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Really should be, one of the best performing strikers in the country at the minute. Also, Mata's touch has been poor so far, not like him at all.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Krul is actually a boss.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

He should be nailed into that right wing slot by the end of the season, hopefully. Every time i've seen Chelsea play this season he's performed.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Ryan Taylor keeps getting caught, Chelsea have to make it count soon.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Ryan Taylor is in generous mood today.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

David Luiz clears it.... commentator: cleared by Coloccini... :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

How the fuck did Cech save that from ba???


----------



## EGame

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

that would have been some goal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Beautiful play from Mata. Would have been a great goal if finished.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I'm gonna enjoy Alan Pardew say how bad decisions should never happen, after their penalty last week.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

fuck


----------



## EGame

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

nice goal


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Obertan is having a very poor game... can't even beat his man. Only took on and beat Cole once otherwise, he's done nothing.


----------



## God™

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Impressed with Romeu so far, looks solid enough. Ramires has been good too, defensively and in attack. Sturridge and Mata causing headaches as well.

Our defending is heart in mouth stuff though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

tbf it is ashley cole, not just any left back


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Chelsea looking good so far. Look really strong when Sturridge and Romeu are starting.

Entertaining game so far.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



God™ said:


> Impressed with Romeu so far, looks solid enough. Ramires has been good too, defensively and in attack. Sturridge and Mata causing headaches as well.
> 
> Our defending is heart in mouth stuff though.


Romeu is defenitely making a difference. Unlike mikel he actually passes and makes tackles. Well too.

Everyone is preforming quite well. But Luiz, my god, get him as a Right Back or get him the fuck, Ba is fishing for that red card and penalty and he's gonna get it.

Surprised we didnt have an own goal yet


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> tbf it is ashley cole, not just any left back


I'm not just talking about Cole. He went to the left wing and lost possession and has even lost it numerous times on the right wing not just to Cole.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

KRULLLLLLLLLLLL WHAT A FUCKING PLAYER.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Random fact: Branislav 'BIG BOOTY' Ivanovic

KRUL is on fire again.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

krull vs sturridge

feud of the match

Also, rare lapse in Cole's ability there


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Come home to see OBERTAN, SHOLA, LOVENKRANDS and PERCH on. Pardew has had enough of winning.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Great position for Terry to be in right there otherwise would have defo been 1 - 1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

wow. john BIG MAN terry. All the defence (luiz asid) have been doing a solid job. Especially suicidal cole getting kicked in the face

ah shit kalou is on.

prepare for teh lulz


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

TORRES WARMING UP 

Kalou & Torres? AVB looking to shut up shop I see.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

great chelsea winning, come hold on for 9 minutes


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

That was good defending from Terry, in fairness. Still a cunt.

Ladyboy is on.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

3 times, fucking hell.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Urgh, 2-0 to Chelsea. This annoys me more that we didn't get the 3 points against Newcastle last weekend.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Even Kalou scored :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Kalou is okay now, I assume :side:.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> TORRES WARMING UP
> 
> *Kalou & Torres? AVB looking to shut up shop I see.*


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

:lmao Torres. He should have scored so easily then. He just can't do it.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Unfortunate, Krul doesn't deserve to be beaten today.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Danny fucking sturridge finishes it!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:side:




redeadening said:


> ah shit kalou is on.
> 
> prepare for teh lulz


8*D

3 - 0 

Sturridge deserved that for sure.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Very flattering score


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

3-0 Chelsea, full time.

Overall, a good game to watch from a neutral standpoint. Poor Mags though, I remember him saying he'd be disappointed if Newcastle didn't get 3 points against Chelsea. Credit to Chelsea though, they played well (as did Newcastle) and besides Luiz, their defence was solid.

Krul was immense once again today.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

3-0. wow, i guess newcaswstle wont get to the top 4. credit to chelsea, they are improving, but they need to perform better against big teams, cause against them they been poor this season


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

bloody fuck.

good game. but jesus christ get luiz out of there. he couldve butchered us, twice


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Had that game under 2.5 goals.



Felt sorry for Krul.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Couldn't get through the Blue wall, every time we went forward. Definitely a different Chelsea from recent weeks. 3-0 was outrageous, R.Taylor has to be dropped. Ref correctly applying the rules and it would have been a different game.

What a disaster of a game though, Colo and Taylor injured. Fuck.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

shame about krul, but glad sturridge got what he deserved at the end

Terry and ivanovic in particular worked their asses off today


----------



## God™

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Ivanovic looks good at RB. I hope AVB doesn't move him to CB and bring Boshitwa back next week.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Couldn't get through the Blue wall, every time we went forward. Definitely a different Chelsea from recent weeks. 3-0 was outrageous, R.Taylor has to be dropped. Ref correctly applying the rules and it would have been a different game.
> 
> What a disaster of a game though, Colo and Taylor injured. Fuck.


True. Would have been different if Luiz was rightfully sent off. So we were lucky. But in terms of play, we definitely deserved to win. Krul is amazing. I remember his debut vs Palermo and he looked fantastic. So we shouldn't be surprised really.

#CHELSEACHARGE


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Mata got MOTM? He played good but fuck me Sturridge Or Krul should have got it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

flattering scoreline in the end. mike dean perennial big decision bottler.

ryan taylor liability most of the time, need someone good in for him.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

^ We've got Santon getting splinters in his arse from the bench, he has to come in next week. 



Joel said:


> True. Would have been different if Luiz was rightfully sent off. So we were lucky. But in terms of play, we definitely deserved to win. Krul is amazing. I remember his debut vs Palermo and he looked fantastic. So we shouldn't be surprised really.
> 
> #CHELSEACHARGE


Oh yeah definitely, we've been well beaten there. Can't complain about decisions really after last week. But having players like Lovenkrands, Perch and Ryan Taylor against a Champions League side is always going to end in disaster. 

Great strike by Shola though, him and Guthrie our only good outfield players today.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> flattering scoreline in the end. mike dean perennial big decision bottler.
> 
> ryan taylor liability most of the time, need someone good in at lb.


The amount of times we were through on goal doesn't really make it flattering. Maybe it's unfair to Krul. But the way we played and chances we created deserved more goals. Took us a while to get them, but we got them in the end.


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Very entertaining game had a bit of everything

Newcastle deserved better than a 3-0 loss and Luiz needs to sit out quite a while until he learns how to tackle and when to.

Lucky win but soo many good chances for both sides could have easily been 5-4 by the end


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*










ONEILL :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> ^ We've got Santon getting splinters in his arse from the bench, he has to come in next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah definitely, we've been well beaten there. Can't complain about decisions really after last week. But having players like Lovenkrands, Perch and Ryan Taylor against a Champions League side is always going to end in disaster.
> 
> Great strike by Shola though, him and Guthrie our only good outfield players today.


Shola was really good. Reminded me of how he played when he came on against Spurs. Nearly scored another great goal too.

I can't cheer Newcastle on too much, because at the moment we are fighting for the same spots, but I hope you guys do continue to have a great season. Just not at our expense, please


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

mata was hardly man of the match. i mean his assist was nice but most of the time he was looking kinda off. needed one too many touches. but that flick and turn was sublime

blues man of the match was either terry, ivanovic or sturridge


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

arteta with a screamer from 35 yards.

EDIT: VERMAELEN from direct corner. 


2-0.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> arteta with a screamer from 35 yards.
> 
> EDIT: VERMAELEN from direct corner.
> 
> 
> 2-0.


bbc sport says it was a keeping howler from 25 yards, but whatever. good to see someone other than RVP scoring for le arse.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

yeah, upon replay al habsi made a bit of a hash of it. 25 yards? seemed longer out than that. very well struck from arteta though.

our first goal direct from a corner for 179 attempts, sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit.

dont bottle it.

edit: RvP very close, great save al habsi.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

It went pretty much straight at Al Habsi. Horrible keeping. Not a great goal, but a decent shot.

Wigan's defence hilarious.

Swansea bring it back to 1-1. #KEANIN


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

kean must've been worried for his future after that goal. though fortunately swansea quickly scored straight after.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Watching Blackburn is honestly A-League standard at times. It's not as bad without N'Zonzi though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

yeah watched replay not 35 yards. 

fans were booing blackburn when the yak scored... strange one. 

Thomas Vermaelen has scored more goals in less minutes (3) than Fernando Torres (2) and Andy Carroll (2) this season.

:lmao

wigan started well, martinez great tactics. wingers often came narrow to congest midfield and stop our passing, worked up until the goal and been a shambles since.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Turns out my internet cut out when I went to put on an accumulator earlier. Of course, the results will go the way I wanted them to today.

Looking forward to tonight, we usually show up against United, especially at home. Hopefully we can capitalise.

Anelka and Alex put in transfer requests at Chelsea.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I'd have Alex on the cheap. More defensive cover always welcome if Squilacci is being shipped out, although he wants 1st team football. would have to take a step down to do that somewhere. not getting 1st team in many good teams.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> yeah watched replay not 35 yards.
> 
> fans were booing blackburn when the yak scored... strange one.
> 
> Thomas Vermaelen has scored more goals in less minutes (3) than Fernando Torres (2) and Andy Carroll (2) this season.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> wigan started well, martinez great tactics. wingers often came narrow to congest midfield and stop our passing, worked up until the goal and been a shambles since.


TV5 also put one in the back of his own net. 8*D

Yeah, Wigan took the game to you early too, and really could have put one in. That said, their defence is absolutely pathetic, and Al Habsi is so, so bad.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Doesn't seem to be a Championship thread so, 3 in a row for Leeds! 

...and Arsenal are back!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

THE YAK HAS BEEN FED

2-1 ht. Kean probably confused.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

i rate al habsi highly. was good last year and has kept wigan from having 0 points this season, been excellent. deserves much better than that shambles of a defence in front of him, which is perhaps the worst since derby's when they went down. although he should have done much better on the first and he didn't look comfortable for TV5's. Made an excellent save for RvP's though. Kean not as confused as Wenger. Goal from outisde the box and goal direct from corner in 90 seconds.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I see Al Habsi make some absolute howlers. Seems like every week he lets through one you feel like he should save. I would ask for the viewpoint of a Wigan supporter, but all two of them are at the game. :side:










:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

carroll :lmao

stone wall penalty not given there...

we've been here before, 2-0 up. close the fucking game out please.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

The Yak with the hat-trick.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

All my results were coming in, only need Villa United to draw so I went on my bet slip and it looks like I fucking stupidly clicked Spurs to draw instead of Villa. Hungover gambling FUCKKKKKKK


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Team news for United:

Anders, Smalling, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Carrick, Jones, Nani, Young, Rooney & Hernandez


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

With Spurs, City and Chelsea all winning, the pressure is now on United


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Fuck me, Match of the Day is gonna be awesome tonight.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

good performance, not sure why we played silva when we have bayern midweek. hopefully johnson starts in that game


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> With Spurs, City and Chelsea all winning, the pressure is now on United


I don't think they're too concerned about Chelsea really.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Fuck me, Match of the Day is gonna be awesome tonight.


Tell me about it. 24 goals so far.

Jones in centre mid? Hopefully he hits a beauty to win me a tenner, score anytime. Then Gabby and Zog hit back to win me a lot of money with score anytime, correct score, correct result etc. 8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Another amazing performance by Tottenham today. Never seen such a one-sided game, how it only 3-0 is beyond me. I don't think any team in the Premier League except PERHAPS Man City can deal with us. Lennon has been phenomenal today, cracking goal too. Modric ran the show and for me was the man of the match

Funny stat was the last five minutes was 100% possession to Bolton's 0%, I wasn't even sure that was possible. Anyway, 6 wins in a row and a new record for Spurs.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

man city won, tottenham won, arsenal won, good, now man u has a lot of pressure. city should win the premier league.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I don't think they're too concerned about Chelsea really.


im gonna hunt you down and set fire to your house

we beat newcastle, who tied with united. therefore according to algebra as done by mr essien, we have beaten United who at some point in history has beaten every team. and by the same logic, we have now also beaten all those teams and now we are the greatest in the world


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Another amazing performance by Tottenham today. Never seen such a one-sided game, how it only 3-0 is beyond me. I don't think any team in the Premier League except PERHAPS Man City can deal with us. Lennon has been phenomenal today, cracking goal too. Modric ran the show and for me was the man of the match
> 
> Funny stat was the last five minutes was 100% possession to Bolton's 0%, I wasn't even sure that was possible. Anyway, 6 wins in a row and a new record for Spurs.


perhaps we can deal with you?

5-1 white hart lane.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Funny stat was the last five minutes was 100% possession to Bolton's 0%, I wasn't even sure that was possible. Anyway, 6 wins in a row and a new record for Spurs.


They didn't have a single kick? Really?

Also, Feed the yak.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> perhaps we can deal with you?
> 
> 5-1 white hart lane.


I remember that game, the one without Adebayor, Parker and King as well as having Huddlestone, Pienaar, Walker and Defoe all unfit. 

We started with Crouch up front, Corluka at right back and a central midfield pair of KRANJCAR AND MODRIC. That was suicide in itself. Although you played very well that day there is no way you'd of scored as many as you did if we had King at the back and Parker in central midfield.

But a striker is something we need to sort out because at the end of the day at the Etihad, Adebayor will be ineligable.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> They didn't have a single kick? Really?
> 
> Also, Feed the yak.


Thing is, they did have a few kicks. Which is why the stat confused me. But it's a nice stat to see, never seen it before. 

Adebayor misses WAY too many chances, it's annoying. We should of won at least 6 or 7-0 today. Need someone clinical.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Now it's Spurs fans getting mighty uppity.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Now it's Spurs fans getting mighty uppity.


I'm pretty sure you would if you were on the form we were and sitting 2nd with a game in hand. Let us enjoy it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

pfff, wait until january and roman's 100 million pound bid for modric and see your season collapse


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Don't care if I'm a little late, just got up to be honest. Had to do night shift and didn't get in until 9 because of the busses :side:

MON IS IN 8*D YES YES YES


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> pfff, wait until january and roman's 100 million pound bid for modric and see your season collapse


Why would Modric leave Spurs for a team challenging fourth place with the likes of Newcastle, Liverpool and Arsenal and the likes of Legia in the Europa League? Be Real 

Nah, in all honesty, I think they may come back with a bid. They really lack creativity in the midfield in my opinion and he'd be a great signing for them.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

You can enjoy it, but some extreme hyperbole going on.

Chelsea to end up going for Moutinho, I'd think. Spurs won't budge on Modric, and Modric will be happy at Spurs with the way they're going.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

4-0 @ the DW, nice little result to continue the ascension.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*










No red, really!?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

:no:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

:lmao Didn't see the first half of Newcastle/Chelsea. Wow.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

One of the worst decisions I think I've seen. Apparently it was "too early" into the game. How bogus. How can time limit change the outcome of a foul. So I'm going to go out onto the pitch and punch a footballer in the face within the opening 10 seconds, I won't get nothing though as it's not even a minute into the game yet.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

:side: obviously the Newcastle player dove.....cheats 8*D


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I'm a bit nervous for the United/Villa game. United need to get the 3 points here after City's dominating win against Norwich. Not only that but we need to get a positive result after our last 3 disappointing outcomes against Benfica, Newcastle and Palace.

It would be nice to see us score more than 1 goal and Rooney really needs a goal. He's gone 7 premier league games without one.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> I'm a bit nervous for the United/Villa game. United need to get the 3 points here after City's dominating win against Norwich. Not only that but we need to get a positive result after our last 3 disappointing outcomes against Benfica, Newcastle and Palace.
> 
> It would be nice to see us score more than 1 goal and Rooney really needs a goal. *7 premier league games without one.*


Hasn't Rooney been playing central midfield though?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Really like the Villa team. Bannan and Albrighton both starting means Villa should take the game to United. Much better looking lineup than the one they sent out against their last big opponent (Spurs).


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

stupid david luiz

PLEASE GOD GET US A CENTRE BACK


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

What's happened with N'Zogbia?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> What's happened with N'Zogbia?


I can't find anything anywhere, I didn't hear about it. Looked online and everyone seems to be saying 'he's broken some form of club rule'.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> What's happened with N'Zogbia?


linked with sunderland :side: as always.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

ah i remember the days when it was apparently DOOMSDAY at Arsenal 

Great win and good to see the worlds best striker get another goal.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



ßen said:


> I can't find anything anywhere, I didn't hear about it. Looked online and everyone seems to be saying 'he's broken some form of club rule'.


Strange.



JakeC_91 said:


> linked with sunderland :side: as always.


That is probably the worst thing that could happen to him, his confidence must be destroyed.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Great, Hernandez injured... again.

What is with us getting so many injuries... first our defence and now our strikers.



Cookie Monster said:


> Hasn't Rooney been playing central midfield though?


I think he played only twice in central midfield... one game in the Premier League against Sunderland and wasn't the other in the Champions League? (forgot if he played there or not against Everton) Otherwise he's played his usual position.

I feel so sorry for Hernandez.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

That looked a nasty twist for Chicharito.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

The commentators spouted some crap about a team rule.

Hernandez looks bad, but hopefully it's nothing serious. Never like to see an injury, irrespective of who. Someone has a voodoo doll for each United striker.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

club speak for hey charles you've been fucking shit

or he's been out drinking too long.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Hernandez off, looks a nasty one for him. Valencia on the right now probably with Nani on the left and Young off Rooney I'd imagine.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Fucking hell I hate ESPN commentators. 90 minutes of spouting shit.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Why are the Villa fans booing Young? Did a very good job for the club for a good few years and never caused any problems. His departure was smooth - and for the champions of the country, so you can't really blame him!

Fickle wankers.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Looks like Nani is actually playing behind Rooney.

JONES FIRST GOAL FOR UNITED!!!!


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Why are the Villa fans booing Young? Did a very good job for the club for a good few years and never caused any problems. His departure was smooth - and for the champions of the country, so you can't really blame him!
> 
> Fickle wankers.


Because he's a good player, and fans boo any of their ex-players that are good and left for a better team.

edit: can't leave Nani that free, fucking hell. Got a tenner for Jones scoring though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



ßen said:


> Because he's a good player, and fans boo any of their ex-players that are good and left for a better team.
> 
> edit: can't leave Nani that free, fucking hell. Got a tenner for Jones scoring though.


I reckon Man Utd would give Ronaldo a great reception if Man Utd met Real Madrid to be fair.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

McLeish sends out a more attacking team -> plays defensively anyway.

:hmm:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Agent McLeish doing a wonderful job for Birmingham


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> One of the worst decisions I think I've seen. Apparently it was "too early" into the game. How bogus. How can time limit change the outcome of a foul. So I'm going to go out onto the pitch and punch a footballer in the face within the opening 10 seconds, I won't get nothing though as it's not even a minute into the game yet.


Reminds me of when Vidic wasn't sent off in the Carling Cup final, the year before last I think.



ßen said:


> Got a tenner for Jones scoring though.


Woah


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Reminds me of when Vidic wasn't sent off in the Carling Cup final, the year before last I think.


One of the first things that come to my mind too. I also remember a game between Tottenham and Newcastle at White Hart Lane the year Newcastle got relegated and Bassong who was centre back at Newcastle at the time brought down Darren Bent in the opening 5 minutes and the ref only gave a yellow.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> I reckon Man Utd would give Ronaldo a great reception if Man Utd met Real Madrid to be fair.


Yeah, United fans are always pretty goo for that, Man City turncoats aside.

Gutted to see Hernandez injured. Hope Welbeck is fit and ready.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I don't know if the commentator actually meant that seriously, but he just said McCleish told Dunne that the even the ballboys are moving faster than him. :lmao 

I'd love to know his opinion on Collins' pace.

@Seb, yeah, lucky guess really, £1 on scoring at anytime, if Jones wanted to get his first United goal, it'd be against us cos he'll drive through our slow defence for fun.

edit - Oh fuck, Given's injured.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Given off injured. This is shambolic for Villa.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

OptaJoe - Robin Van Persie has scored/assisted or assisted 40 Premier League goals in 2011 – nearest player has 14. 

Best striker in the world. Those stats are crazy considering the other top players like Messi, Ronaldo and Gomez are all in comfortably superior teams. As an attacker, I'd still put him behind Messi though. Another 5 goals in the next 5 PL games and he'll break the record for most PL goals scored in a PL season - 36.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Young down now, there's going to be about 15 minutes of first half stoppage time at this rate.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

most of the other good-great strikers also have other players around them to score. rvp carries arsenal


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Pathetic dive from Jones. Horrible.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Um... why the fuck did Nani take our freekick? Can he fuck off please as he always hits the wall. Young should be taking them.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

this is awful from villa.

incredibly boring, not even trying to attack


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

:lmao we're so bad.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> Um... why the fuck did Nani take our freekick? Can he fuck off please as he always hits the wall. Young should be taking them.


Wondering the same thing. So much free kick talent in Young and Rooney, yet Nani takes it.

Villa playing like they're hoping it will be 1-0. Horrendous football.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> Um... why the fuck did Nani take our freekick? Can he fuck off please as he always hits the wall. Young should be taking them.


He does not always hit the wall. Occasionally he'll blaze it into the crowd.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Wondering the same thing. So much free kick talent in Young and Rooney, *yet Nani takes it*.
> 
> Villa playing like they're hoping it will be 1-0. Horrendous football.


He thinks he's Ronaldo.

This game looks boring as hell.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Half time and still 1-0. We should really be 3-0 up by now as Nani should have done better with a couple of his chances. He also had one point where Young was completely unmarked on the left wing and chose to take on two Villa defenders and lost the ball on the edge of the Villa box. Nani has played well in this supporting striker role but he has made a couple of selfish decisions.

Jones has played great in midfield; made a couple of sloppy passes but otherwise, he's done well and has made some threatening runs through the Villa defence and has done some crisp passes and linked up well with Carrick and when we are on the attack. Scored a nice goal also, which was set up nicely from Nani.

Rooney hasn't done that much but some of his passes have been sublime, the one towards the end, which was about 60 yards from our own half on the left wing all the way up the pitch in the Villa half on the right wing to Valencia was perfection. It was like watching Paul Scholes.

Our defence has been solid when they've been called upon but other than that, Villa haven't been threatening us and haven't been creative whatsoever. What the pundits (Barnes and Keegan) were saying on ESPN was actually true... when United have the ball in their half the only player up the pitch for Villa is Bent and that's it. Yet when Villa had it in their half, we had the likes of Rooney, Nani, Young and Jones adding pressure and trying to win the ball.

Our midfield has dominated and we've passed it around well. Hopefully we can keep this up and can get some more goals. It'll be nice to end this 3-0 or 4-0 and maintain another cleansheet.

Only negative was Hernandez going off injured. Poor guy, looked nasty.



Irish Jet said:


> He does not always hit the wall. Occasionally he'll blaze it into the crowd.


Yeah, I've said he's done that also before. Usually though, he hits the wall when I've watched him play. It's like 50% hits the wall, 40% blasts it into the crowd, 9% hits the target but it's easy for the keeper to save and 1% scores.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

this game is ridiculously boring, difficult to watch.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

The amazing thing about Villa only having Bent back in their attacking half is that they still manage to put no pressure on the person in possession of the ball, despite having nine people in their half. Carrick and Jones could probably walk around with the ball for the next 45 minutes if they like.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> Half time and still 1-0. We should really be 3-0 up by now as Nani should have done better with a couple of his chances. He also had one point where Young was completely unmarked on the left wing and chose to take on two Villa defenders and lost the ball on the edge of the Villa box. Nani has played well in this supporting striker role but he has made a couple of selfish decisions.
> 
> Jones has played great in midfield; made a couple of sloppy passes but otherwise, he's done well and has made some threatening runs through the Villa defence and has done some crisp passes and linked up well with Carrick and when we are on the attack. Scored a nice goal also, which was set up nicely from Nani.
> 
> Rooney hasn't done that much but some of his passes have been sublime, the one towards the end, which was about 60 yards from our own half on the left wing all the way up the pitch in the Villa half on the right wing to Valencia was perfection. It was like watching Paul Scholes.
> 
> Our defence has been solid when they've been called upon but other than that, Villa haven't been threatening us and haven't been creative whatsoever. What the pundits (Barnes and Keegan) were saying on ESPN was actually true... when United have the ball in their half the only player up the pitch for Villa is Bent and that's it. Yet when Villa had it in their half, we had the likes of Rooney, Nani, Young and Jones adding pressure and trying to win the ball.
> 
> Our midfield has dominated and we've passed it around well. Hopefully we can keep this up and can get some more goals. It'll be nice to end this 3-0 or 4-0 and maintain another cleansheet.
> 
> Only negative was Hernandez going off injured. Poor guy, looked nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've said he's done that also before. Usually though, he hits the wall when I've watched him play. It's like 50% hits the wall, 40% blasts it into the crowd, 9% hits the target but it's easy for the keeper to save and 1% scores.


And that 1% comes for Portugal.:no:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

i wonder if hams will put up much of an argument about his team being boring and how swansea didnt attack when they went behind (even though they did)


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> The amazing thing about Villa only having Bent back in their attacking half is that they still manage to put no pressure on the person in possession of the ball, despite having nine people in their half. Carrick and Jones could probably walk around with the ball for the next 45 minutes if they like.


Exactly. 

Evra is also handling Albrighton well. I feared the worst when I heard Albrighton was starting after he gave Evra a horrid time last season. However, Evra's kept him quiet.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

John Gregory sighting. Thought he was dead.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> John Gregory sighting. Thought he was dead.


Watching this game, he probably wishes he was.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

It's like a training ground session, with less intensity.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Welcome to McLeish football ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Villa Park eating the ankles of the players. Good job.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Heskey will bring life to this match.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

i like mcleish's convincing part of him pretending to give a shit.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Hutton is so fucking bad. This is hard to watch.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Jenas is so fragile he gets injured by water sprinklers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

this match is giving me cancer

at this point united players can set up a few folding chairs and just spend the rest of the match sitting down while watching a more exciting match on the telly


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

The lack of fucks given by Heskey when he was tying his shoes...Priceless.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

What a chance for Heskey


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> this match is giving me cancer
> 
> at this point united players can set up a few folding chairs and just spend the rest of the match sitting down while watching a more exciting match on the telly


That's a little harsh.

Most things that supposedly give you cancer are enjoyable.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Valencia has played well. Granted, Warnock has been really poor, but he was MOTM on Wednesday as well, for me.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

United really need to get a 2nd goal to seal this as Villa are getting a couple of good chances.

Great save by Anders.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

This has to be the worst game of the day. Should be last on MOTD, but it'll probably be second.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Oh my god. Collins down now. What the fuck is this game?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Villa playing exciting football again I assume?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> This has to be the worst game of the day. Should be last on MOTD, but it'll probably be second.


On a day when Blackburn played too. Stoke/Blackburn a few weeks ago was of A-League standard.

Villa drawing level would be so unjust that it would be brilliant.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Villa playing exciting football again I assume?


Truly amazing. I wish there was longer left so that I don't have to switch to the Barca game so soon. 8*D



Seriously though, the ONLY reason I'm still watching is because I'm a Villa fan and I feel it's my duty. And because we're going to score 2 in a late flurry.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

By the sounds of it I should be glad I missed this match


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

United being pretty careless in the final third now. We have a good attack and then waste it or pick out the wrong pass.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

i dont know. looks to me like theyre just bored or dont care

are you sure they arent just playing their carling cup squad?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Just let Rooney jog through us then.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> most of the other good-great strikers also have other players around them to score. rvp carries arsenal


not sure how it's relevant to rvp himself to score. i'm pretty sure only city have more goal scorers in the league than us this season anyway. he carries us playing in goal, defending, and scoring the goals he sets himself up for 8*D

villa are diabolical again. i fucking hate mcleish.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

<3 Heskey


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Heskey :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Heskey with the shot of the season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Emile Heskey. the only player who can try to score and its a throw in


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Full time and another 1-0 win. Should have been more with our chances and Rooney should have given the ball to Welbeck earlier for a second goal but all in all, United were great. Villa were gash. Nothing like last season where they played at their absolute best against us.

Haven't got time to run through it but everyone played well for us today. Carrick was fantastic and I'd put Valencia, Vidic and Smalling up there also of having brilliant games. I'd probably give the slight edge to Carrick as Man of the Match, who has impressed in the last couple of matches now. He seems to have found his pin-point accuracy in his passes now.

Good stuff,


----------



## CGS

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

He took a shot and it went for a throw in??

:lmao


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

Imagine supporting that losing team :argh:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*

I could have played well in midfield against Villa today. Valencia was pretty good. Didn't think anyone else particularly played well, but I was struggling to stay awake thanks to McLeish encouraging a super exciting style of football.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> Full time and another 1-0 win. Should have been more with our chances and Rooney should have given the ball to Welbeck earlier for a second goal but all in all, United were great. Villa were gash. Nothing like last season where they played at their absolute best against us.
> 
> Haven't got time to run through it but everyone played well for us today. Carrick was fantastic and I'd put Valencia, Vidic and Smalling up there also of having brilliant games. I'd probably give the slight edge to Carrick as Man of the Match, who has impressed in the last couple of matches now. He seems to have found his pin-point accuracy in his passes now.
> 
> Good stuff,


Vidic was outrageous. Villa played into his strengths to be fair but the guy is a pure monster in the air. Watching him just destroy Villa's hoofing at the end was fun.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I forgot Vidic. He sprang through the air whenever Villa played a shitty highball up (read: 95% of the time).


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Crockchester United
Maninjury United fuck off another game another injury.


Much improved performance Vidic was outstanding at his best he really is something to behold. carrick, rooney, valencia all played well but no one had a bad game. scoreline flattered villa but the decision making in the final thrid from united is fucking frustrating.

Big one on wednesday more goals please vs baslebrush.
















YAK ATTACK. unbelievable jeff.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao:lmao:lmao

DAT TITLE


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

brad guzan time. he's going to make everyone forget about shay given.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I'd love Spurs to go for Yakubu, that guy actually knows how to put the ball in the back of the net.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Rooney's best position is at point striker, not the hole.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Rooney's best position is at point striker, not the hole.


He likes to get in the hole though. Often not with his wife.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

SAF says that Hernandez could have torn ankle ligaments but could be back in 4 weeks.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Rooney's best position is at point striker, not the* hole.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> SAF says that Hernandez could have torn ankle ligaments but could be back in 4 weeks.


Cleverley all over again and probably another 2-3 weeks when he breaks down again :gun:.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

maybe united should get a midfielder


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

hughton > McLeish


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> He likes to get in the hole though. Often not with his wife.





Shepard said:


>












(Remember when Stringer used to post like this?)



Cliffy Byro said:


> hughton > McLeish


Just makes Arsenal's Carling Cup Final loss to Brum even more funny.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Next few games: 

Bolton (A)
Liverpool (H)
Arsenal (H)
Stoke (A)
Chelsea (A)

If we don't beat Bolton, we're going to slide down the table very fucking fast. I'm going Stoke on Boxing Day, that's a must-win in that string of fixtures.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

that man u game was so boring, man u matches are becoming boring, 1-0, 1-0, 1-0, 1-1, 1-0


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> that man u game was so boring, man u matches are becoming boring, 1-0, 1-0, 1-0, 1-1, 1-0


With a few better decisions in the final third, United could have put 4 or 5 past us. It still would have been one of the most boring games I've seen all year.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Gotta give it to Man U just like last year they played bad and still won which is what you gotta do. 3 points is all that matters end of the day



ßen said:


> Next few games:
> 
> Bolton (A)
> Liverpool (H)
> Arsenal (H)
> Stoke (A)
> Chelsea (A)
> 
> If we don't beat Bolton, we're going to slide down the table very fucking fast. I'm going Stoke on Boxing Day, that's a must-win in that string of fixtures.


Damn that's a horrible fixture list. I feel for you guys.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> that man u game was so boring, man u matches are becoming boring, 1-0, 1-0, 1-0, 1-1, 1-0


That 1-1 was one of the games of the season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Gotta give it to Man U just like last year they played bad and still won which is what you gotta do. 3 points is all that matters end of the day
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's a horrible fixture list. I feel for you guys.



We weren't that bad this week, just incredibly bad decision making in the final third like ben pointed out.


Likes wolves, qpr and wigan this month you gotta think united will click into gear at some point, surely?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Official line up for MOTD:

1) Newcastle Vs Chelsea
2) Manchester City Vs Norwich
3) Blackburn Vs Swansea
4) Tottenham Vs Bolton
5) Wigan Vs Arsenal
6) Aston Villa Vs Manchester Utd
7) West Brom Vs QPR


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> (Remember when Stringer used to post like this?)


:lmao.

Villa were shite, very bad. United were alright, played some nice stuff at times. Nani did well in the centre when Chicha went off (fuck sake...). I'm fairly sure Valencia is part cyborg, played 120 minutes on Wednesday and was still bombing up and down the wing near the end of the that. And he played another 90 minutes there today (taking in account the lot of injury time) plus he rarely shows any emotion. Vidic is great,he wasn't really tested today but every ball that came near the box, he just fucking battered it out. Nice goal for Jones too.

How the fuck didn't Luiz get sent off? Ref bottled it. Certain red card.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Read that so far this season, Michael Carrick has played 60% of his passes forward, and Manchester United have only conceded 1 goal with him on the field. Extraordinary improvement for a player that has been arguably their weakest the past 2 seasons.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Balotelli's Goal was just great. 

Too Much Damn SWAG!


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

DAT SHOULDER SWAG.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

If I was the ref in that match I would have whistled for handball just to troll Mario.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

why always him


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Quality thread title.

World's Greatest Gareth Bale scores. WTF that's a red but Luiz wasn't :lmao Jesus..


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Jaaskelainen had a blinder


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Not a red for cahill imo, refs are getting worse mike dean had a shocker in the newcastle game.


Seriously how was luiz not a red and cahill's was? consistency obviously not in the refs playbook


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Seriously how was luiz not a red and cahill's was? consistency obviously not in the refs playbook


Criticising Refereeing consistancy is just typical of football fans who have never referee'd in there lifes, Referee's like footballer's have different styles, I myself as Referee am quite "old fashioned", I don't blow my whistle when a player get the slightest push in the back but other referee's might do which is fair enough because at the end of the day it is against the rules and that's what players and fans need to remember, if you break the rules expect to be punished, it's not rocket science

As for Cahill sending off, in my veiw after seeing it from 100 different angles it was a red card but if I was in Atwell's posistion I may of only giving a yellow but he got it right so nobody can complain


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> Criticising Refereeing consistancy is just typical of football fans who have never referee'd in there lifes, Referee's like footballer's have different styles, I myself as Referee am quite "old fashioned", I don't blow my whistle when a player get the slightest push in the back but other referee's might do which is fair enough because at the end of the day it is against the rules and that's what players and fans need to remember, if you break the rules expect to be punished, it's not rocket science
> 
> As for Cahill sending off, in my veiw after seeing it from 100 different angles it was a red card but if I was in Atwell's posistion I may of only giving a yellow but he got it right so nobody can complain




So mike dean had a good game?

Le tiss was right the standard has not changed since they went fulltime. Most of them don't even explain their spastic decisions.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> Criticising Refereeing consistancy is just typical of football fans who have never referee'd in there lifes, Referee's like footballer's have different styles, I myself as Referee am quite "old fashioned", I don't blow my whistle when a player get the slightest push in the back but other referee's might do which is fair enough because at the end of the day it is against the rules and that's what players and fans need to remember, if you break the rules expect to be punished, it's not rocket science
> 
> As for Cahill sending off, in my veiw after seeing it from 100 different angles it was a red card but if I was in Atwell's posistion I may of only giving a yellow but he got it right so nobody can complain


As a referee, if you see a player score a goal with his left foot, but his right foot and perhaps bit of body is "offside", would you give it as offside as half of his body is off or do you give a goal for half of his body being on?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> So mike dean had a good game?
> 
> Le tiss was right the standard has not changed since they went fulltime. Most of them don't even explain their spastic decisions.


I haven't seen Mike Dean's game yet but Referee's do have Bad Days aswell like all players/managers, I've had a couple myself but I learn from it and get on with my life just like most players and managers

And we do explain our decisions to the players and the managers


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> As a referee, if you see a player score a goal with his left foot, but his right foot and perhaps bit of body is "offside", would you give it as offside as half of his body is off or do you give a goal for half of his body being on?


Yes I would give it offside since the leg and part of his body is in an offside posistion but if his arm was sticking out and was between the last defender and the goal line then that would NOT be offside


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Great SWP goal ruled out.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

OMG Heskey at the end, can someone make me a gif of that. :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> Yes I would give it offside since the leg and part of his body is in an offside posistion but if his arm was sticking out and was between the last defender and the goal line then that would NOT be offside


I actually put that he scored with his left foot which was the body part onside but his right foot was offside. Say for example if someone took a shot and it deflected off of the striker who's left foot was onside. But the linesman would see that half his body was in an offside position, if you know what I mean.

Completely agree with the second bit you said though, I'd do the same.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> OMG Heskey at the end, can someone make me a gif of that. :lmao


As good as his stepovers.

Yes we need a gif.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> I actually put that he scored with his left foot which was the body part onside but his right foot was offside. Say for example if someone took a shot and it deflected off of the striker who's left foot was onside. But the linesman would see that half his body was in an offside position, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Completely agree with the second bit you said though, I'd do the same.


sorry I misread what you wrote but just to be clear what you mean

so say for example let's say Arteta takes a shot outside the area but it defelects of Chamakh's left foot but Chamakh's right foot was in an offside position when the ball left Arteta's foot.

If that is what you mean then yeah it still is offside since Chamakh interfered with play while in an offside posistion despite it coming off a part his body that wasn't offside


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> sorry I misread what you wrote but just to be clear what you mean
> 
> so say for example let's say Arteta takes a shot outside the area but it defelects of Chamakh's left foot but Chamakh's right foot was in an offside position when the ball left Arteta's foot.
> 
> If that is what you mean then yeah it still is offside since Chamakh interfered with play while in an offside posistion despite it coming off a part his body that wasn't offside


Yep, that is exactly what I meant, thank you for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I think both were red cards. How can anyone say it wasn't a goalscoring opportunity when Parker and Defoe have a two on one?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

fun facts:

man city average 498.0 successful passes per game from 596.9 attempts (83.4% success). also 2.6 assists per game.

spurs average 431.9 successful passes per game from 535.8 attempts (80.6% success). also 1.5 assists per game.

from the norwich game:
barry - 93 from 104 (89.4%)
de jong (8 minutes) - 9 from 10 (90.0%)
johnson (21 minutes) - 20 from 22 (90.9%) 
nasri (69 minutes) - 80 from 93 (86.0%)
silva - 79 from 95 (83.1%)
yaya - 118 from 124 (95.1%)

yaya's 124 attempted passes is the most since xabi alonso in 2008


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

MON will be sitting in the stands apparently for todays game at Wolves, hopefully he'll see how shit Bendtner, Clattermole are and drop them 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Bendtner has been pretty good from what I've seen, apart from when you guys play like spastics and just send him long balls. He may be tall, but that's not his game. Hardly his fault.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Just saw the Cahill and Luiz decisions.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Absolutely woeful officiating. It's not like you can defend the refs either and say they were mistakes like they missed an elbow or where conned by a dive or something. Parker was on the half way line with Bolton defenders across to cover, and Luiz was the last man and pulled the player down. The mind baffles.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> I'd love Spurs to go for Yakubu, that guy actually knows how to put the ball in the back of the net.


Do one!

9 league goals now this season for £1m. Bargain! He's in the right place at the right time and that first goal was a great finish. He didn't do anything but put the ball in yesterday but it doesn't matter when you can do what he can. He was lazy and too much for their second goal, just expecting the ball to come to him instead of jogging a yard to try & get it.

Poor performance from us though yesterday. We rarely tested Vorm and I think he made one save the whole game, and again we let in two woefully soft goals that were just so poor. Very flattering scoreline like Brendan Rogers said.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> fun facts:
> 
> man city average 498.0 successful passes per game from 596.9 attempts (83.4% success). also 2.6 assists per game.
> 
> spurs average 431.9 successful passes per game from 535.8 attempts (80.6% success). also 1.5 assists per game.
> 
> from the norwich game:
> barry - 93 from 104 (89.4%)
> de jong (8 minutes) - 9 from 10 (90.0%)
> johnson (21 minutes) - 20 from 22 (90.9%)
> nasri (69 minutes) - 80 from 93 (86.0%)
> silva - 79 from 95 (83.1%)
> yaya - 118 from 124 (95.1%)
> 
> yaya's 124 attempted passes is the most since xabi alonso in 2008


124 passes doesn't seem like much over 90 minutes. If I was playing I'd do as many short passes as possible just to get in the record books haha



Nige™ said:


> Do one!
> 
> 9 league goals now this season for £1m. Bargain! He's in the right place at the right time and that first goal was a great finish. He didn't do anything but put the ball in yesterday but it doesn't matter when you can do what he can. He was lazy and too much for their second goal, just expecting the ball to come to him instead of jogging a yard to try & get it.


Yakubu split us Everton fans. We all knew he was lazy but then we all knew he was good for a few goals. I still can't believe we kept Anichebe over him and Beckford.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Just saw the Cahill and Luiz decisions.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Absolutely woeful officiating. It's not like you can defend the refs either and say they were mistakes like they missed an elbow or where conned by a dive or something. Parker was on the half way line with Bolton defenders across to cover, and Luiz was the last man and pulled the player down. The mind baffles.


Yeah, they were unquestionably wrong. Even Redknapp in the interview clip I saw said something along the lines of being surprised at the red, and having to see it again, which is the closest he's going to come to saying it's wrong. As for the Luiz decision, it's just incomprehensible. Either it's not a foul, or it's a red card. Maybe Mike Dean thought it'd be harsher on Chelsea to keep him on the pitch? 8*D

So, Anelka and Alex off, then?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Bendtner has been pretty good from what I've seen, apart from when you guys play like spastics and just send him long balls. He may be tall, but that's not his game. Hardly his fault.


Agree with this 100%. When we play along the ground Bendtners fantastic at getting it at his feet and holding it up. Some of his passes to Sess at times are superb too. He's been more quiet lately but that's just because he wasn't suited to Bruceys style. Hopefully MON realises constant long balls just won't do, if we can get Bendtner playing like he did in the West Brom game all the time then I'd be over the moon.


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Is O'Neill watching from the stands today or in the dugout taking charge?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

in the stands, eric black is taking charge


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Is there an FA Cup thread? The draw is in about 20 minutes


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Is there an FA Cup thread? The draw is in about 20 minutes


Just this thread, hopefully some big teams draw eachother.

Pool/United is always likely for 3rd round draws.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Man City vs. Man Utd


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

United vs City!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Balls must have been nice and warm.

Would have prefered arsenal, chelsea or pool but aslong as it's a big team sick of shit games vs lower league clubs.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Tottenham vs. Cheltenham


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Arsenal home against Leeds.

Same as last year, right?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Liverpool vs. Southend or Oldham.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

No North East Derby this year


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Chelsea vs. Portsmouth.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I'm sick of Blackburn. Could be revenge though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

united confused they're playing someone in the same league, bribe money musnt have gone through


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Happy to see one of the Manchesters getting the fuck out straight away. Makes it easier for sure.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Full Draw



> Reading v Stevenage
> West Brom v Cardiff
> Peterborough v Sunderland
> Watford v Bradford
> Chelsea v Portsmouth
> Gillingham v Stoke
> Liverpool v Southend/Oldham
> Sheffield United v Salisbury/Grimsby
> Everton v Tamworth
> Newcastle v Blackburn
> Chelmsford/Macclesfield v Bolton
> Barnsley v Swansea
> Swindon v Wigan
> Fleetwood/Yeovil v Blackpool
> Derby v Crystal Palace
> Arsenal v Leeds
> Norwich v Burnley
> Birmingham v Wolves
> Fulham v Charlton
> Brighton v Wrexham
> Coventry v Southampton
> Hull v Ipswich
> MK Dons v QPR
> Sheffield Wednesday v West Ham
> Tottenham v Cheltenham
> Bristol Rovers v Aston Villa
> Doncaster v Sutton/Notts County
> Crawley v Bristol City
> Dag & Red/Walsall v Millwall
> Manchester City v Manchester United
> Nottingham Forest v Leicester
> Middlesbrough v Shrewsbury


Man U Vs City


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> united confused they're playing someone in the same league, bribe money musnt have gone through


We were drawn against Liverpool, Arsenal and City in last years FA Cup :side:.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Roman should just offer Portsmouth 1 mil to throw the game.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

They'd need a million each to even bother, shit cunts.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Arsenal home against Leeds.
> 
> Same as last year, right?


indeed. One of many shower of shit performances last year.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> We were drawn against Liverpool, Arsenal and City in last years FA Cup :side:.


That Bastard Berba ruining Kenny's return :no:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I thought united always get easy draws? :no:. (only in carling cups) I'm glad it's at the etihad or whatever the fuck it's called nowadays, last few times their in cups and league the away support has been second to none.

Do chelsea ever get a prem team or in the fa cup's first few rounds. every year they seem to draw some low team at home.

Scary thought it city and pool could snatch both domestic throphys. no doubt kenny will take this cup very serious aswell.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> united confused they're playing someone in the same league, bribe money musnt have gone through


Man City's bribe money did though. 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> I thought united always get easy draws? :no:. (only in carling cups) I'm glad it's at the etihad or whatever the fuck it's called nowadays, last few times their in cups and league the away support has been second to none.
> 
> Do chelsea ever get a prem team or in the fa cup's first few rounds. every year they seem to draw some low team at home.
> 
> Scary thought it city and pool could snatch both domestic throphys. no doubt kenny will take this cup very serious aswell.


We know the real reason you're happy it's not at Old Trafford.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Had no idea stoke/everton was on, 1-0 stoke goal from huth


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> That Bastard Berba ruining Kenny's return :no:












_I'm back!_










_Hey Ken._










_Bastard._


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Sneijder's first game for united vs city? :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Do chelsea ever get a prem team or in the fa cup's first few rounds. every year they seem to draw some low team at home.


I wouldn't worry about Chelsea, if I were you. You should be lubing up for the next City raping you receive.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> _I'm back!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hey Ken._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bastard._


:no: 



WWE_TNA said:


> Sneijder's first game for City vs United :side:


Fixed that for ya :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> I wouldn't worry about Chelsea, if I were you. You should be lubing up for the next City raping you receive.


Same should be said for chelsea next week.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Same should be said for chelsea next week.


Nah. #CHELSEACHARGE is up and running. Can't be stopped.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Nah. #CHELSEACHARGE is up and running. Can't be stopped.


Think we both should be worrying about the champions league games


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Wade B is a big Preston NE fan.

#PRESTONBARRAGE

uggh did I really just do a twitter thing


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Man City's bribe money did though. 8*D


what money, we're dirt poor man.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Stoke City's defence has been solid not letting anything through at all.

Everton 0-1 Stoke at half time.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

that draw must have been rigged.

no way should united have drawn city.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Nice to see Black still implementing Bruce's love of long balls here. Apart from the one chance by Wolves nobody really looks like scoring here either


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Cliffy Byro said:


> that draw must have been rigged.
> 
> no way should united have drawn city.


It was the aliens you see, better get your tin foil helmet out


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> Nice to see Black still implementing Bruce's love of long balls here. Apart from the one chance by Wolves nobody really looks like scoring here either


We're playing Ji.... so we're playing for the 0-0 obviously.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*






DAT TURN AND CROSS


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> I'm sick of Blackburn. *Could* be revenge though.


Will be! I couldn't give a shiny shit about the FA Cup this year. The only competition we need to focus on is the Premiership to give ourselves the best chance of staying in the league.

News breaking this weekend is the Blackburn Council are trying to get in contact with Venkys about the mess the club has become and the effect it's starting to have on the town.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

What an unbelievable save from Westwood, Sunderland's keeper!


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Great save Westwood, only our 3rd choice too 8*D. If Gordon does end up leaving for nothing in the summer Westwood and Mignolet at least are more than capable.

And Clattermole just got his 5th booking of the season :hb out of the Blackburn game thankfully


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

What a save Westwood, and with Cattermole out of the Blackburn game we might play a half decent passing game in midfield, happy days.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Westwood having a good game. 

Half happy with Bristol Rovers in the FA Cup, they looked good today but I have to bear in mind they were against AFC Totton or something. Their goals though, wow. If you haven't seen them, watch FA Cup Highlights on ITV or YouTube, wherever they'll be shown. Some crackers.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Stoke have got an outstanding win today and that would give them confidence at home to us. We play our usual game though I don't think they'll deal with us. We have won at the Brittania the past two years so hopefully we can make it 3 in a row. Next week should really test our credentials as competitors.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Quality win today! Pissed off, I rang like 50 people early this morning asking if they want to go as its pay on the gate for away end, but no fucker could. 
Fans were class though and the players were better. 

Tottenham were lucky last year, a shocking referee decision cost us but you weren't playing as well then as your are now. Our pitch is about as wide as peter crouch;s cock so Bale will struggle.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Brilliant counter attack, brilliant finish by Richardson.

Wolves 0-1 Sunderland.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

You fucking beauty Kieran! Great counter, that's what we can do along the ground


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I BELONG TO JESUS

Doesn't have the same effect as WHY ALWAYS ME.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



tomkim4 said:


> Quality win today! Pissed off, I rang like 50 people early this morning asking if they want to go as its pay on the gate for away end, but no fucker could.
> Fans were class though and the players were better.
> 
> Tottenham were lucky last year, a shocking referee decision cost us but you weren't playing as well then as your are now. Our pitch is about as wide as peter crouch;s cock so Bale will struggle.


Bale's not the one you should be worried about. The whole movement of our front 5 will cause you problems. We'll probably have van der Vaart starting next week too in fact.

Can't see your attackers causing any sort of problem. I think we'll sneak a 1-0 win or a 2-1 win though to be honest, don't seem to collect cleansheets away from home.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

















Clearly Kieran is the better of the two :side:



Now's the time for our defense to be as solid as ever, Wolves looking dangerous when they attack here.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Fuckin' hell, Ji looks shit.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Bale's not the one you should be worried about. The whole movement of our front 5 will cause you problems. We'll probably have van der Vaart starting next week too in fact.
> 
> Can't see your attackers causing any sort of problem. I think we'll sneak a 1-0 win or a 2-1 win though to be honest, don't seem to collect cleansheets away from home.


Clearly you've never watched Stoke at home...

As for our attackers I wouldn't be so confident


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



tomkim4 said:


> Clearly you've never watched Stoke at home...
> 
> As for our attackers I wouldn't be so confident


I saw you at home against QPR and Newcastle actually


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao at Larssons dive


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## D17

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

DOSE SLIDE MARKS


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Oh Seb. Couldn't even convert it either. Watch Wolves equalise now


As I post this they do, cunts.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

He misses the penalty and then Wolves equalise with a brilliant header. That is why you've got to love football.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

2-1 Wolves. Slight handball by O'Hara tbh but take nothing away from the finish.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Why am I not surprised. Great finish by Fletcher though. O'Neill really needs to lift this team


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Sunderland, bringing the lulz since 1879.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

O'Neill certainly has a tricky job on his hands. A massive game against Blackburn next week at home before travelling to White Hart Lane.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Wolves are crap how can you lose to them?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Oh dear Bolton:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

^ :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

El-Mohammady was onside by the way, at the end.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Wolves are crap how can you lose to them?


I have no idea. It's the same as last week, we took the lead but just couldn't capitalise on it and get the 2-0. We just haven't turned up in the games we should be winning like this but against the likes of Arsenal, Man U and Liverpool we raise our game. As soon as we missed the pen and they scored less than a minute later I had a feeling we'd probably lose. Players just look devoid of confidence. The only positives I can take is Westwood again being impressive and us playing actual football for our goal, shame we prefer to hoof it. Big task for O'Neill but if he's got a fantastic first game against Blackburn and we always seem to come away from WHL with something. Christmas period isn't shaping up to be good either, iirc he have Everton City and Chelsea all within a week or so.

A decent partner for Bendtner in January would be nice too, Ji looks like he still needs more time to adapt.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

:side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> I have no idea. It's the same as last week, we took the lead but just couldn't capitalise on it and get the 2-0. We just haven't turned up in the games we should be winning like this but against the likes of Arsenal, Man U and Liverpool we raise our game. As soon as we missed the pen and they scored less than a minute later I had a feeling we'd probably lose. Players just look devoid of confidence. The only positives I can take is Westwood again being impressive and us playing actual football for our goal, shame we prefer to hoof it. Big task for O'Neill but if he's got a fantastic first game against Blackburn and we always seem to come away from WHL with something. Christmas period isn't shaping up to be good either, iirc he have Everton City and Chelsea all within a week or so.
> 
> A decent partner for Bendtner in January would be nice too, Ji looks like he still needs more time to adapt.


Damn, I can't rep you. Oh well...


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I thought Sunderland looked good today, there's definitely quality in the side. I fully expect O'Neill to get them back to winning ways right away and go on a good run for the rest of the season. I think they'll finish in the top ten easily. I was glad that Wolves won though, it would have been harsh if handball had been given against O'Hara, I thought it was mostly his stomach and a little bit of his arm.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Scott_90 obviously doesn't acknowledge the existence of Nicolas Bentnar.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Watching MOTD2 now, that Larsson dive was fucking shocking. Deserved to miss, deserved to concede afterwards.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

If Seb Larsson didn't believe in karma before today, well he does now. Fletcher trolled him.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Wasn't a handball by O'Hara, 3 well deserved points, shame we are still playing championship style football 

God bless Wes Brown for fucking up his simple clearing header


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Cliffy Byro said:


> that draw must have been rigged.
> 
> no way should united have drawn city.


It's okay, didn't you say City will be falling apart soon anyway?



W.4.E said:


> Wasn't a handball by O'Hara, 3 well deserved points, shame we are still playing championship style football
> 
> God bless Wes Brown for fucking up his simple clearing header


AGENT WESLEY does what he can.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*










:no:


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

^ ^ fucking terrible, deserved to miss the pen, it wasn't a well taken one but glad wayno kept his cool.

also, what a finish by fletcher for the second.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

He really does fly like Superman.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> :no:


First time seeing this. Just wow :lmao.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

The Top 5 (saves to shots ratio):
DE GEA 79.4%
HART 77.4%
VORM 76.5%
FRIEDEL 76.1%
KRUL 73.9%

Bottom 3:
SZCZESNY 57.4%
CECH 55.8%
ROBINSON 52.4%


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Fergie waving cracks me up every time I see it. He seemed to be in a happy smiling mood on Saturday.

Probably laughing at our performance.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

just seen this on redcafe










:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Greatest dive in the World :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

There's a good five feet between them. Did he get booked?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Hopefully we get something from the chicken fuckers this Sunday, because if we don't :side: I'll cry while Steve Kean will be laughing at me.

@Kiz, in reply to your post in the other thread. You think I'm O'Neil 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> There's a good five feet between them. Did he get booked?


Booked? He won a penalty. Which he took and was had saved. And then Wolves scored like 20 seconds later.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> The Top 5 (saves to shots ratio):
> DE GEA 79.4%
> HART 77.4%
> VORM 76.5%
> FRIEDEL 76.1%
> KRUL 73.9%
> 
> Bottom 3:
> SZCZESNY 57.4%
> CECH 55.8%
> ROBINSON 52.4%


They're the top 5 goalkeepers this season (though not in that order) imo, so it's not surprising to see them make up that top 5.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Booked? He won a penalty. Which he took and was had saved. And then Wolves scored like 20 seconds later.


I meant the Toure dive :side:.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I meant the Toure dive :side:.


Oh.

Well then... so did I.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I'll be watching Fulham/Pool, so Downing will inevitably break his duck (either one) tonight.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

May have to wait for that though Seb

Liverpool: Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Skrtel, Agger, Henderson, Adam, Spearing, Bellamy, Carroll, Suarez.

Subs: Doni, Maxi, Coates, Kuyt, Downing, Carragher, Kelly.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Looks like your strongest XI minus Kuyt, Lucas and Gerrard.

Blackburn 21 goals this season more than Liverpool and Newcastle


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Thanks for the rep JOEL 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Thanks for the rep JOEL 8*D


You're welcome. 

Let's hope Liverpool fans get some tonight.

Got a Bayern one ready for Kiz on Wednesday.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

 so unlucky


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Really did seem like Hendo scored for a second.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Ref to Suarez

"Listen to me, listen... stay on your feet in future"


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Not a fan of the formation.

Oh and no Maxi no goals.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Our midfield lacks a hell of a lot of creativity and at times communication. There were times when we just booting the ball out for a throw in.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Suarez: most shots in the league..... 4 goals


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Our midfield lacks a hell of a lot of creativity and at times communication. There were times when we just booting the ball out for a throw in.


I don't think that's the major problem to be honest. Even though we are sometimes giving the ball away cheaply.

I just havnt seen the pressure that we've been doing so well the last few weeks. Need players to support Carroll/Suarez.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

maxi needs to come on. maxi-suarez-bellamy :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Destiny said:


> I don't think that's the major problem to be honest. Even though we are sometimes giving the ball away cheaply.
> 
> I just havnt seen the pressure that we've been doing so well the last few weeks. Need players to support Carroll/Suarez.


The whole "giving the ball away" communication thing is minor but I am worried about the creativity because as you say there's no real support for Suarez & Carroll. Suarez especially seems to be trying to do it all.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

On another day with another Referee we could of seen Dempsey sent, a sending off would off been harsh but any form in contact like that does seem to get you a red card now-a-days and if Bellamy just kept his mouth shut he would of avoided getting an unnecessary booking

Good shot by Enrique however


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

This is the best game Danny Murphy ever played for Liverpool.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Suarez needs to be repeatedly punched in the face.

And Sloth from the Goonies is off for an early shower.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Spearing sent off for being too damn ugly.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Suarez is such a whiny bitch.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

what a load of shit, fuck this ref


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

FFS another crap decision. Clearly won the ball :no: At most should have been a yellow


----------



## united_07

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

great decision by ref, spearing followed through shin high with his studs showing


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Respect the ref? my arse. Liverpool should be fined for surrounding the referee like that.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Suarez needs to be repeatedly punched in the face.
> 
> And Sloth from the Goonies is off for an early shower.


Kuyt got sent off ?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Damn Carroll off, Liverpool might nick it now.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

That's what you get for leaving Maxi on the bench.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Damn Carroll off, Liverpool might nick it now.


Nah Downings on so were screwed


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Team was getting too pretty with Spearing sent off. Had to bring on Kuyt to level things out.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

DEMPSEEEEY


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

LOL Reina


----------



## EGame

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

LOLERPOOL


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Piss Off


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I cant believe I'e actually enjoyed a game involving Liverbore, well even more now. I think it's been a great game, full of excitement.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Clint Dempsey is a fucking boss.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Dembele is a fucking boss, so awesome.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

dempsey, yeah, liverpool losing, great. dempsey is a fucking boss.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Fuck the ref. Fuck the post.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

yeah liverpool loss,


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Hit the post what 3/4 times? An offside that never was and a Red card that should have been a Yellow. 

Fuck this shit. Be easy with your rep pics guys


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Of all the players I'd love for Everton to sign, Clint Dempsey is the one. Massively underrated player.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Draw with city, lose to a mid table team classic liverpool.

They are gonna miss lucas.

Dempsey and Dembele were class tonight and big brede is very good defender.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Draw with city, lose to a mid table team classic liverpool.
> 
> They are gonna miss lucas.
> 
> Dempsey and Dembele were class tonight and big brede is very good defender.


Lucas being out all season & basically not knowing when Stevie is gonna play is gonna hurt us. On top of it now unless it gets overturned Spearing's gonna be on suspension till the end of the month. *sigh* typical typical Pool. :no:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Lucas being out all season & basically not knowing when Stevie is gonna play is gonna hurt us. On top of it now unless it gets overturned Spearing's gonna be on suspension till the end of the month. *sigh* typical typical Pool. :no:


I can see kenny going out in jan and buying a new cm.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

He clearly followed through and was shin high on Dembele. With all the decisions nowadays and people getting sent off with slightest touches, that is a straight red.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> He clearly followed through and was shin high on Dembele. With all the decisions nowadays and people getting sent off with slightest touches, that is a straight red.


The fact that he followed through is why I reckon it should have been a yellow. I'm also Assuming the Ref didn't see that he won the ball, Had he not I'd agree with the red. It's a very weak Red but yeah players get sent off for bullshit nowadays.




WWE_TNA said:


> I can see kenny going out in jan and buying a new cm.


That sounds pretty bad since back in August I remember us saying how we needed to sell CM's because of how overloaded we were. We might as well recall Aquilani instead of buying someone.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> He clearly followed through and was shin high on Dembele. With all the decisions nowadays and people getting sent off with slightest touches, that is a straight red.


That's not even a foul. 

The intention was the ball and he got the ball clearly.

Haters gon hate.

Football is becoming soft.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> The fact that he followed through is why I reckon it should have been a yellow. I'm also Assuming the Ref didn't see that he won the ball, Had he not I'd agree with the red. It's a very weak Red but yeah players get sent off for bullshit nowadays.


Refereeing decisions nowadays really are baffling. I remember Rodwell's red against Liverpool earlier in the season which was nothing compared to Spearings and that was a red so it just shows how inconsistant refs really are and its bad for the game.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Destiny said:


> That's not even a foul.
> 
> The intention was the ball and he got the ball clearly.
> 
> Haters gon hate.
> 
> Football is becoming soft.


Hardly hating. Too many Liverpool fans about saying how its not a red yet they are sworn Rodwells against them was. Refereeing is the hardest job on the pitch, another day it might of been a yellow, another day he could of broke his leg, but it's not another day, it's today, its a red.

Who cares, you should have enough quality in your team to beat Fulham in the first place.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Hardly hating. Too many Liverpool fans about saying how its not a red* yet they are sworn Rodwells against them was*. Refereeing is the hardest job on the pitch, another day it might of been a yellow, another day he could of broke his leg, but it's not another day, it's today, its a red.
> 
> Who cares, you should have enough quality in your team to beat Fulham in the first place.


I'd admit at first I thought it was a bad challenge but that was before I properly saw it. Afterwards had to admit that was oscar worthy from Suarez :lmao. No way could people still claim that was a red. 

Then again there are some pretty damn delusional fans out there.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

It was a clear foul his foot was right up on moussa's shin with, whether it was a red is debatable.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I'd admit at first I thought it was a bad challenge but that was before I properly saw it. Afterwards had to admit that was oscar worthy from Suarez :lmao. No way could people still claim that was a red.
> 
> Then again there are some pretty damn delusional fans out there.


Every team has their set of delusional fans. I'd be frustrated if I was a Spurs fan and our team wasn't capable of beating Fulham. Senderos should of been off in my opinion.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Most of the time its not a red.

Spearing showed what a brainless nob he is though, he won the ball clearly but then followed through, and in todays game he's risking it. He can talk about inconsistent refs all he wants, he shouldn't have given the ref something to think about by not following through with his feet off the floor.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Gary Neville had it right. It wouldn't be a foul 20 years ago or even a booking 10 years ago. Spearing caught him but he clearly kicked the ball away and slid to the ground as he was pushing forward to get it, then caught Dembele. It's not a foul in my eyes, just unfortunate he caught him as he did after pushing to get the ball away, which he clearly did.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

How can it not be a foul :S

You do not have to jump in with both feet for it to be a foul or a red card. I have seen plenty of tackles where the person trying to win the ball goes in with one foot and the other foot is tucked behind, cleanly winning the ball, Parker is excellent at doing this. Look at how high his feet are off the ground ffs!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

lolerpool


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Even as a pool fan I gotta admit in this day and age football it's defo a foul. Red Card though? No Chance.


----------



## TheeJayBee

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> How can it not be a foul :S
> 
> You do not have to jump in with both feet for it to be a foul or a red card. I have seen plenty of tackles where the person trying to win the ball goes in with one foot and the other foot is tucked behind, cleanly winning the ball, Parker is excellent at doing this. Look at how high his feet are off the ground ffs!


Agreed. Tackling is an art in football, one which takes a lot of time to master. Spearing clearly needs to learn it.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Even as a pool fan I gotta admit in this day and age football it's defo a foul. Red Card though? No Chance.


I agree with the first bit. I think that it is a HARSH red, but with no chance of it being rescinded


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> I agree with the first bit. I think that it is a HARSH red, but with no chance of it being rescinded


Nah don't get me wrong even though its defo not a Red I know it won't get overturned. Why I said in a previous post that we've lost Spearing for the rest of the month too . Now we gotta rely on Hendo, Adam & Shelvey down the middle.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


>


That's how legs are broken.

You go in with two feet in todays game, you go, simple as that. When you make contact you shouldn't even debate it. I remember Nani making a two footed lunge where he got the ball and only the ball, he still went and you couldn't really complain.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

When spearing connects with the ball, his studs are not showing. It's only when he follows through the studs come up and that's only natural when you attemp to go or a challenge.

Terrible decision.

We should use no excuses though. We had 70 minutes to score and we didn't.

Don't know why Maxi didn't start.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Destiny said:


> When spearing connects with the ball, his studs are not showing. It's only when he follows through the studs come up and that's only natural when you attemp to go or a challenge.
> 
> Terrible decision.


Is it also natural to have your other leg to be at knee height when sliding in with excessive force?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I wonder how Liverpool fans would of felt if the SAME tackle happened to one of their players, say Suarez, but one of there players was out for the rest of the season instead (which could of quite of easily happened to Dembele).


----------



## Josh

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

lmao livershit


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Come on Destiny. I Know the sending off was a wrong call but you gotta admit it was a reckless challenge from Spearing. Just because he won the ball doesn't make the challenge good.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> Is it also natural to have your other leg to be at knee height when sliding in with excessive force?


No, probably not. I still didn't think it was a red though. That's my opinion and I dont think I'm being bias.



Cookie Monster said:


> I wonder how Liverpool fans would of felt if the SAME tackle happened to one of their players, say Suarez, but one of there players was out for the rest of the season instead (which could of quite of easily happened to Dembele).


You make it sound as though it was a clear cut red card. 

Obviously nobody would be happy if any one of thier player was injured but that's got nothing to do with our debate. We are debating whether the challenge was a red card it not. Players sometimes get injured when going in for a fair challenge.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

That picture makes the tackle look 10 times worse than what it actually was!

And @Cookie monster how could that tackle (if you've actually seen it) result in a player missing the rest of the season?? If that tackle had broke Dembele's leg he'd have weaker bones than Aaron Ramsey!

8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



> Luis Suarez - who is already facing a racism charge - could find himself in more hot water with the FA after making an obscene gesture towards Fulham supporters after Liverpool's 1-0 defeat.
> The Anfield striker was given a torrid time by the home support throughout the clash at Craven Cottage as he was subjected to chants of 'cheat' for what Fulham supporters perceived to be his constant diving.
> And Suarez cracked after the final whistle by making an explicit hand gesture towards Cottagers fans. Wembley disciplinary chiefs will decide on Tuesday whether to investigate the incident further.
> 
> Suarez has already been charged by the FA for making racist remarks towards Manchester United defender Patrice Evra during the 1-1 draw at Anfield earlier this season.
> And Reds manager Kenny Dalglish admitted he could be forced to talk to Suarez about his conduct after the latest controversy to hit the Uruguay international.
> 'I haven't seen the picture and I'm not taking anybody's word for it,' said Dalglish.
> 'If you show me the picture and I'm convinced that what you're saying is true, then I've got a decision to make.'
> In response to Fulham fans branding Suarez a 'cheat', Dalglish added: 'That's scandalous. We'll look after Luis as best we can, and I think it's about time he got a bit of protection from some people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...z-gives-Fulham-fans-finger.html#ixzz1fi3KN2B9


Tut tut, Luis.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

it was lucky Dembele's leg wasnt planted on the ground as it could have done some serious damage


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Come on Destiny. I Know the sending off was a wrong call but you gotta admit it was a reckless challenge from Spearing. Just because he won the ball doesn't make the challenge good.


I honestly don't think it was reckless challenge and I'm not the only one to think that. Nige beleives that it wasn't even a foul.

It wasn't a red card. And that's my opinion. Yellow card the most.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao Suarez. This guy is doing himself no favours. Don't blame him for getting a bit pissed though they were booing him everytime he touched the ball.

@Destiny. Fair enough if people don't think it's a foul but when you see the slight things people CAN be booked for in this day and age it's not to hard to see why thats a bookable offence. Do Agree though it's a yellow card at most. Defo not a Red.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Ah, Suarez being a dickhead. 

What's new.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

No way thats a red card. How soft do you want to make the game? ffs.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

It's a red card in the modern game, which is wrong IMO.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> I wonder how Liverpool fans would of felt if the SAME tackle happened to one of their players, say Suarez, but one of there players was out for the rest of the season instead (which could of quite of easily happened to Dembele).












For what it's worth I was amazed it was a red. Yellow at most


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

red card in todays game, just shows how much the game has changed. back in late 90's that tackle wouldn't have even been called back for a foul.

football's changed a lot.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> There's a good five feet between them. Did he get booked?


please tell me youre not being serious. he tripped over.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Don't like the red card, but I can see why it was given. Speo's two feet were in the air, but it wasn't actually a two-footed challenge really. Poor decision, but understandable in a way.

That said, we had ample opportunity to win the game, and we didn't capitalise. Kenny got it wrong today with Carroll. It should have been Maxi instead. Senderos and Hangeland are good aerially, so we should have gone out there and tried to outsmart them with the likes of Maxi, Suarez and Bellamy in the front three instead of the others. On top of that, the front three didn't really work with Carroll, because it meant he had to switch out to the left a bit (where he's going to be useless), and because he had two guys who aren't crossers on the wings on either side of him when he was up top. Put Suarez up top and have Maxi and Bellamy on either wing, and suddenly you're a lot better.

We also missed that final ball today. No one seemed to have the class to really split the defence. Hendo did it once or twice, but apart from that, Adam and Speo didn't offer much. Lucas's absence was amazingly noticeable both with this (he has a much better passing range than Jay) and that the back four were left pretty exposed at times. Speo seemed to get caught in between two places a lot of the time, not knowing where to go exactly. You never see that happen with Lucas. I don't want to write Jay off, but I really do think we need a better DM in January. Hopefully it happens.

Overall, was happy with the performances of Enrique, Hendo and Agger. Thought everyone else left a bit to be desired today.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

toure claiming city pick on him cos he plays for his countries and that we discriminate against african players. apparently we're pissed he played in the cup of nations and we're not giving him games because of it.

i hope this is fake cos if not it's hilariously stupid.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I hope another classy email is revealed.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

merry cancerous from garry cook.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> please tell me youre not being serious. he tripped over.












Come on now, Kiz. He tipped the ball, saw it was going out for a corner, thought the attacker was right behind him so he threw himself down looking for a cheap free-out.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

um, that awful tackle from the norwich player could've snapped his legs


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*










:hmm:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*











DIOUF


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Those Diouf gifs are some of the internets finest work.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Sounds to me like Liverpool's biggest problems are downing and carroll. I really dont see why Daglish doesnt play Maxi that often


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

because he didnt pay 20 mil/35 mil for him


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

well we broke the bank on torres and he's collecting dust on the bench. only reason we have to play him is to make big daddy russian mafia happy. but even abra seems to be sick of torres

Maxi and Bellamy the guys pool needs to keep fielding


----------



## Dub

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Those Diouf gifs are some of the internets finest work.


This one was my favorite


----------



## Rush

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*










this one is pretty fantastic


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

@OptaJoe- 12 - Liverpool have hit the woodwork more often than any team this term in the PL & no player has hit it more than S.Downing (3)


----------



## Seb

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



W.4.E said:


> red card in todays game, just shows how much the game has changed. back in late 90's that tackle wouldn't have even been called back for a foul.
> 
> football's changed a lot.


Yup, football has changed a lot for the better.

That being said I haven't seen the foul as I missed the end of the game. If he went in with two feet studs up, which is what it looks like in that screenshot, then it's always a red, regardless of whether or not he wins the ball.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Yup, football has changed a lot for the better.
> 
> That being said I haven't seen the foul as I missed the end of the game. If he went in with two feet studs up, which is what it looks like in that screenshot, then it's always a red, regardless of whether or not he wins the ball.


wasn't 2 footed, slid in got the ball and caught Dembele with one leg on the follow through. Putting my clear bias aside, it was a yellow at worst.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I'm sure i'll catch a replay of it at some point today. Spearing actually had a good game from what I saw, not great defensively but a better passer of the ball than Lucas.

On another note, that's 50 games since Fulham last gave away a penalty. You have to go back to the season before last since they last conceded one though


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> I'm sure i'll catch a replay of it at some point today. Spearing actually had a good game from what I saw, not great defensively but a better passer of the ball than Lucas.


Definitely not. Lucas has a better range and plays some balls that actually pierce the defence of the opposition. Speo also panicked on the ball a bit and gave it away cheaply. You don't see Lucas do that these days. He had something like 92% pass completion against Man City.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



> In response to Fulham fans branding Suarez a 'cheat', Dalglish added: 'That's scandalous.'


what


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

im shocked he saw it


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> @OptaJoe- 12 - Liverpool have hit the woodwork more often than any team this term in the PL & no player has hit it more than S.Downing (3)


Shots off target.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*


















No shame whatsoever.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

What the fuck is he doing in the first one? jesus fucking christ


----------



## haribo

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> What the fuck is he doing in the first one? jesus fucking christ


He was the victim of an appalling challenge. Ain't that right Kenny?


----------



## king of scotland

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Remember Hutton attempting on-field surgery a month or two ago against Shane Long?


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

He's the biggest cunt I've ever seen play football. The tv doesn't catch half the shit he does! horrible horrible little wanker.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*










:side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Great man.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

What would be your first team as Martin O’Neal vs. Blackburn? If they’re to finish in the top half of the table, change has to come now. I’d go:

------------------------Westwood-------------------
Elmohamady - Bramble – Turner – Bardsley ©
Larsson - Colback - Vaughan - Sessegnon - Richardson 
------------------------Bendtner---------------------

Subs to be used: Gardner (Vaughan), Ji (Colback)

I would start the new regime with a new captain in Phil Bardsley. I’d also switch him to the left. He’s had a mediocre season thus far back on the right. Cattermole’s suspension is a blessing in disguise. He’s been uninspiring as captain, this season. I would even go so far as to phase him out of my rotation.

The troubled and much maligned Bramble is reinstalled. He’s taking the place of a guy whose recent performances deserve the kind of scorn bestowed on Bramble... Wes Brown. Turner partners him, while the versatile Egyptian comes in at right fullback.

I’d play a five man midfield with Vaughan getting a start in the middle. Gardner would sub with Vaughan to offer a more attacking option later in games. 

Bendtner is the lone striker, but his spot would be in jeopardy, as he seems to stifle the attack with selfish play and a lack of urgency. Gyan will immediately return in attack, and I’d partner him with one of Bendtner, Wickham or Campbell, when the final two are fit.

My ideal 11 would probably be:

-----------------------Mignolet----------------------
Elmohamady - Bramble - Turner - Bardsley ©
-------------Sessegnon - Richardson------------
Larsson-----------------------------------Campbell
-----------------------Gyan--------------------------
----------------------Wickham-----------------------

Subs: Bendtner, Gardner, Colback


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> What would be your first team as Martin O’Neal vs. Blackburn? If they’re to finish in the top half of the table, change has to come now. I’d go:
> 
> ------------------------Westwood-------------------
> Elmohamady - Bramble – Turner – Bardsley ©
> Larsson - Colback - Vaughan - Sessegnon - Richardson
> ------------------------Bendtner---------------------
> 
> Subs to be used: Gardner (Vaughan), Ji (Colback)
> 
> I would start the new regime with a new captain in Phil Bardsley. I’d also switch him to the left. He’s had a mediocre season thus far back on the right. Cattermole’s suspension is a blessing in disguise. He’s been uninspiring as captain, this season. I would even go so far as to phase him out of my rotation.
> 
> The troubled and much maligned Bramble is reinstalled. He’s taking the place of a guy whose recent performances deserve the kind of scorn bestowed on Bramble... Wes Brown. Turner partners him, while the versatile Egyptian comes in at right fullback.
> 
> I’d play a five man midfield with Vaughan getting a start in the middle. Gardner would sub with Vaughan to offer a more attacking option later in games.
> 
> Bendtner is the lone striker, but his spot would be in jeopardy, as he seems to stifle the attack with selfish play and a lack of urgency. Gyan will immediately return in attack, and I’d partner him with one of Bendtner, Wickham or Campbell, when the final two are fit.
> 
> My ideal 11 would probably be:
> 
> -----------------------Mignolet----------------------
> Elmohamady - Bramble - Turner - Bardsley ©
> -------------Sessegnon - Richardson------------
> Larsson-----------------------------------Campbell
> -----------------------Gyan--------------------------
> ----------------------Wickham-----------------------
> 
> Subs: Bendtner, Gardner, Colback


Yes to Bardo as captain, he's probably one of the longest serving at the club and gives his all every game. I also agree to switching him out left. but he's perfectly capable at right back so I'd be fine keeping him there and putting Ricco at LB, especially if JOS continues to be inconsistent there.

I'm sorry but :lmao at dropping Wes Brown, our most consistent defender all year. The fact he's made a couple mistakes in the last few games probably don't help but he's been our standout player of the season so far. Drop Turner for Bramble, he's average at best.

Gardner and Vaughan both need to start, simple. We spent 6 million on Gardner and him playing for tiny cameos at a time is hardly going to do anything. Have Ricco on the left and Sess playing off Bendtner. Elmo at RB is a liability at times too, he can defend well when he wants to but he's caught upfield more often than not. Vaughan should be the heartbeat of our midfield too, I'm sure that's why we signed him.

Bendtner is our best striker and we need to adapt to get the best out of him. When we play along the ground he's fantastic at picking the ball up, holding it or passing it to Sess. We've just spent too long trying to hoof it up to him when it's clear he isn't the best in the air.

My 11 for the weekend:

Westwood
JOS Brown Bramble Bardo (C)
Larsson Gardner Vaughan Richardson
Sess
Bendtner

With that said I'd be surprised if we play that midfield two, more likely Colback will start ahead of one of them. Maybe swap Richardson and Sess too, have Sess run at their defense and Richardson has proved he's capable as a second striker before.

My best 11?
Gordon
(IMO our best keeper by a mile, really hope we don't lose him)
JOS Brown Bramble Bardo (c)
Larsson Gardner Vaughan Sess
Campbell Bendtner

I'm apprehensive on Gyan given how he left and I don't know how much a new man would change him wanting to stay. If he's willing to play again then sure I'd be all for it. Campbell coming back should be great for us, since he was prolific before his injury and if he can get back to that form then I'd be over the moon. Then if we can't keep Nicklas or Gyan start Wickham alongside him, he's shown some good flashes as a target man when he played before his injury.​


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

lol gyan's never coming back


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

He might :side: if we pay him as much as the arabs are


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> Bardo
> Ricco
> Sess
> Elmo


Are they your best mates? :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> What would be your first team as Martin O’*Neal* vs. Blackburn? If they’re to finish in the top half of the table, change has to come now. I’d go:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*










The King is getting a statue outside the emirates on saturday. Rumours are that Adams and Chapman are the other 2.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Nah, Shep moved to Newcastle. He's a Geordie now. Hangs out with The Lone Ranger.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

FA Cup games on TV:

Saturday 7 January

*Birmingham City v Wolverhampton Wanderers* (12.30pm) – Live on ESPN
*Bristol Rovers v Aston Villa* (5.30pm) – Live on ESPN

Sunday 8 January 2012

*Manchester City v Manchester United* (1.00pm) – Live on ITV1
*Peterborough United v Sunderland* (3.30pm) – Live on ITV1
The draw for the Fourth Round Proper will follow this tie at approx 5.30pm on ITV1

Monday 9 January 2012

*Arsenal v Leeds United* (7.45pm) – Live on ESPN


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Nah, Shep moved to Newcastle. He's a Geordie now. Hangs out with The Lone Ranger.



I saw him and Sameobi the other day in Nandos, felt like an honour to be in his presence 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

goal being accurate again



> One factor to consider is that although City have only kept four clean sheets in their 14 league games, *they have never been behind in a match.* Their habit of scoring the first goal has allowed them to press home their advantage as teams are forced to play more expansive football in search of an equaliser.


qpr match NEVER happened


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

should be Eboue and Jenkinson getting the statue's


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

suarez charged with improper conduct. liverpool charged with failing to ensure players in an orderly fashion concerning spearing's dismissal.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Suarez may want to leave England if this continues :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

well, john terry lasted pretty long here.

i think he'll be there to help this lad adapt. with important lessons like 

"if its off camera, its not illegal"

or 

"make sure the player youre screwing over isnt more important than you" 

or 

"the captain's armband is like that star from super mario bros. nobody can touch you"


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Suarez: "You're charging me with Improper Conduct???"










"Motherf***ers"


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I just saw this:






Beginning is slow, but it gets good towards the middle to end.

Edit: Fergie revenge:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

In top 4 in premier league, only one still in champions league 8*D

#CHELSEACHARGE


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Anyone hear about the Duncan Ferguson rumour? Apparently he had a 13 year affair with Gary Speeds wife and is the father of one of her kids.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Anyone hear about the Duncan Ferguson rumour? Apparently he had a 13 year affair with Gary Speeds wife and is the father of one of her kids.


Spreading that around is no better than anything tabloids do.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Anyone hear about the Duncan Ferguson rumour? Apparently he had a 13 year affair with Gary Speeds wife and is the father of one of her kids.


Vicious bullshit made up by someone who has absolutely fuck all better to do with their time.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Rumors on Gary Speeds life? They could have at least waited a few months to start spreading their bullshit :no:


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

The snide cunt who started the Duncan Ferguson/Gary Speed has deleted his twitter account. Nothing more to see here, case closed.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Horrible lie. Sick people will make up anything to get a bit of spotlight on Twitter.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Interestingly Ravel Morrison is left out of the reserve team for tonight, which could indicate he may feature in saturdays match, it would be a good match to bring him in, wolves at home, HOPEFULLY it should be a fairly straightforward win. Although he could just be injured.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

If he's not injured now, then he will be when Karl Henry gets through with him.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I never stop hearing about this Ravel Morrison, as he's English i'm going to be disappointed if he turns out shit.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

He's Titus' future cellmate anyway.



> O'Neill considers Gyan recall
> Black Cats chief keen to bolster attacking options
> 
> New Sunderland boss Martin O'Neill is weighing up a move to recall Asamoah Gyan from his loan spell in the United Arab Emirates.
> 
> O'Neill is keen to boost Sunderland's striking options and he is ready to offer Gyan a return to the Stadium of Light as he looks to give the whole squad a clean slate.
> 
> Gyan left Sunderland in controversial circumstances in September when joining Al-Ain on loan following a bust-up with former Black Cats chief Steve Bruce.
> 
> O'Neill knows Sunderland need to improve their attacking options and he has revealed he will discuss Gyan's situation with Niall Quinn to see if the Ghana star can be recalled from his season-long switch.
> 
> "It's absolutely something that I'll address," O'Neill said of the possibility of recalling Gyan.
> 
> "I have to talk to Niall about exactly where we stand on that. His position will definitely be looked at.
> 
> "He started off brilliantly, then things tapered away a little bit, so the potential is there. I don't know the lad at all, but I will have a look at it."
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12874_7361840,00.html


Would say that's fairly good news for Sunderland fans.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

6 million loan fee, can't see that happening.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Yeah I read about that before, I'd welcome him back if he plays like he did last year. But would he really be willing to give up the money he's on now? Plus if he doesn't play well there's the risk of the fans getting on his back right away.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Morrison showed a lot of potential in the Leeds and Palace matches when he was on. He's done a lot more than what Macheda and Diouf did in both matches. He's very sharp when on the ball, a great shot on him and has great skill on the ball (little one touches in particular). I'm hoping he does get a chance to appear on the bench on Saturday. Why Macheda is getting chances to appear on the bench or start Carling Cup matches is beyond me; guy can't score even 3 yards from the goal and has poor game after poor game.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> I never stop hearing about this Ravel Morrison, as he's English i'm going to be disappointed if he turns out shit.


Maybe because united 07 never stops posting about him :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Maybe I should hype up the Barca youth team more, the line up that just hammered BATE would probably beat Man Utd atm.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

But Joel, to be fair, you never stop posting about this Kalou guy, who I hear is a real young talent.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> Interestingly Ravel Morrison is left out of the reserve team for tonight, which could indicate he may feature in saturdays match


Usually it just indicates a disappointed upcoming twitter update.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> But Joel, to be fair, you never stop posting about this Kalou guy, who I hear is a real young talent.


He scores great goals and then troll face people.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Maybe because united 07 never stops posting about him :side:


8*D dont forget pogba as well


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I don't think Gyan will go back personally.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> 8*D dont forget pogba as well


Yet you never showed all this enthusiasm for BEBE :no:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

The BEBE love had to come from elsewhere. The same goes for the MAME BIRAM love. I hear Blackburn fans particularly love him.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Blackburn with MAME BIRAM - 15th
Blackburn without - relegation

The facts don't lie.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



haribo said:


> Blackburn with MAME BIRAM - 15th
> Blackburn without - relegation
> 
> The facts don't lie.


I want him back!!!!:cuss:

The Yak's already scored double the amount of league goals that waste of space got last year. He's probably scored close to what all our strikers (Diouf, Roberts, Santa Cruz & Kalinic) scored last season.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

TomKim4 pic repped me re: Sunday's game, took your time mate!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

RAHEEM > all :side:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Pfft. Clearly never seen RYAN NOBLE in action










Look at him, such an indimidating figure


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Rumours from Vidic's agent that he's gone for the season. If it's true, the rest of the season is a write-off in my eyes. It may seem extreme doom and gloom but it's ridiculous how much we rely on him for defensive stability.

We're seriously fucked.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> Yeah I read about that before, I'd welcome him back if he plays like he did last year. But would he really be willing to give up the money he's on now? Plus if he doesn't play well there's the risk of the fans getting on his back right away.


Money he's on will be the same as his sunderland contract wont it?? Ive never heard of a loaning club adding to a players wages before i don't think thats allowed.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Rumours from Vidic's agent that he's gone for the season. If it's true, the rest of the season is a write-off in my eyes. It may seem extreme doom and gloom but it's ridiculous how much we rely on him for defensive stability.
> 
> We're seriously fucked.


It's a huge blow for you guys if true. Im assuming that if true Fergie will probably try use it as a chance to push Jones or Smalling a bit more alongside Rio to gain experience. Not sure about Jones though, Fergie looks like he wants to try him in Midfield a couple more times.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Rumours from Vidic's agent that he's gone for the season. If it's true, the rest of the season is a write-off in my eyes. It may seem extreme doom and gloom but it's ridiculous how much we rely on him for defensive stability.
> 
> We're seriously fucked.


Maybe Phil 'the goal scorer' Jones will finally get a game at centre back now that Vidic is out. Even when Vidic has played this year United haven't looked stable at the back this season, although there has been an improvement over the last month or so.

Odds are though Fergie will keep flipping a coin to choose where he plays Big Phil and Evans could well take Vidic's place.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Steven Taylor being out for the season is bullshit, massive blow. Now Guthrie is out for 4-6 weeks, Tiote still sidelined 

Step up James Perch.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

if vidic has done an acl, he's easily gone for the rest of the season.

need to get dr rus on the case.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

january is gonna be an interesting transfer window, i'll say that much


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Hummels to United, I reckon.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

typical united. seems all they ever spend big money on is defenders 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

the only defender in our first team we've spent more than 10 mil on would be lescott. toure's done and so is bridge. BARGAINS


----------



## EGame

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Why bother when Hummels when you have Evans?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

and madrid will probably get hummels, or barca to replace puyol


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> Why bother when Hummels when you have Evans?


That's a good point.

Kiz you might as well celebrate winning the league now, seeing as Vidic is done.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Evans is better than Pique afterall.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Steven Taylor being out for the season is bullshit, massive blow. Now Guthrie is out for 4-6 weeks, Tiote still sidelined
> 
> Step up *James Perch*.



:mark:

I won a pen in FM yesterday, Perch decided to take it even though he wasn't my set pen taker. He skied it and then scored an OG in the same game. What a man



Gunner14 said:


> Money he's on will be the same as his sunderland contract wont it?? Ive never heard of a loaning club adding to a players wages before i don't think thats allowed.


I heard he's on big money in the arabs, only reason I can think of him leaving us for a club with an average attendance of less than 1,000. That and we're garbage


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

You went downhill after you sold Bent.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Ferguson has confirmed vidic is out for the rest of the season, damn, think i read that united have only conceeded 1 goal in the league this season when vidic has been playing. Jones or Smalling now need to be pushed back into the centre of defence, probably jones and smalling will stay at right back, as both rafael and fabio are injured.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> and madrid will probably get hummels, or barca to replace puyol


I'd love Hummels but Guardiola really rates Mascherano, there's also Fontas and Batra coming through, so I wouldn't be surprised if there was no Puyol replacement (who recently said he's got years left in the tank).


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> I heard he's on big money in the arabs, only reason I can think of him leaving us for a club with an average attendance of less than 1,000. That and we're garbage


Thought it was just because he saw Bendtner coming knew you we're fucked and they were the only club who offered for him.

might be wrong but ive just never heard of signing on fee's or increased wages for a loan deal.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Bruce said Gyan moved for the money, he probably got some bumper signing on fee or a ton of money after a certain amount of goals/appearances.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Another defensive injury crisis. Urgh, this reminds me of the 09/10 season where we suffered a massive blow with our defenders all getting injured and we had to use Fletcher and Carrick as centrebacks. I know we have enough available defenders now in Ferdinand, Smalling, Jones, Evra and Evans but earlier in the season we suffered a lot of injuries that Valencia had to fill in at right back. We can't afford to lose anymore defenders and if Ferdinand were to endure an injury, that would be another major blow. With our best defender out now for the entire season, this is worrying. I can't see us winning anything this season unless a centreback pairing shows some sort of connection/understanding with one another.

We've re-arranged our back four so many times this season it's ridiculous. I'd prefer our back four to be along the lines of Rafael/Smalling or Jones/Ferdinand and Evra with Evans filling in here and there. Still, with Vidic out, who was the main reason we were keeping cleansheets in the first place, this doesn't look very promising for when we face the big teams next year. Ferguson will need to settle the back four now as they have made so many mistakes this season with conceding stupid goals and we also need to pick things up in our attack, which is really slacking.

Speaking of attack, only Rooney (whose on a goal drought) and Welbeck are our main strikers now until Berbatov returns, who also isn't in the best of form this season. Hernandez is injured, which is another blow to United... these injuries are piling up now.

Annoying.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

gyan really isnt worth the money. cut your losses and get bendtner permanently and someone to play alongside him.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Bruce said Gyan moved for the money, he probably got some bumper signing on fee or a ton of money after a certain amount of goals/appearances.


had a look around and found this

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...AE-salary-to-clubs-charity-article798206.html

Not something ive ever seen before.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Get Bendtner permanently? Fuck no, he's been awful.

Also Gunner, I also hadn't seen that, interesting situation since Bruce was seemingly opening the door again, wonder how O'Neill will handle things?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

because bruce was playing him like a mong. he doesnt work with long balls, play the ball at his feet.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Have to agree he's so much better on the deck, but to be honest, he really doesn't look like he gives a shit when he's out there, really laid back attitude and demeanor, doesn't chase down much, I'd rather get someone new in who'll put the work in.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> Ferguson has confirmed vidic is out for the rest of the season, damn, think i read that united have only conceeded 1 goal in the league this season when vidic has been playing. Jones or Smalling now need to be pushed back into the centre of defence, probably jones and smalling will stay at right back, as both rafael and fabio are injured.


Think it was only the penalty against Newcastle. A massive blow really. He was immense against Villa, just heading out every long ball that reached the box.



Seb said:


> I'd love Hummels but Guardiola really rates Mascherano, there's also Fontas and Batra coming through, so I wouldn't be surprised if there was no Puyol replacement (who recently said he's got years left in the tank).


If you're buying a centre back outside of Spain, do you think they'll go for Thiago Silva before Hummels?



Foreshadowed said:


> Speaking of attack, only Rooney (whose on a goal drought) and Welbeck are our main strikers now until Berbatov returns, who also isn't in the best of form this season. Hernandez is injured, which is another blow to United... these injuries are piling up now.
> 
> Annoying.


What is the length of the current drought for Rooney?


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Last time he scored was against Galatl about a month ago wasn't it? Latest one I can remember, think he got 2. No idea when his last Prem goal was.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

rooney's last goal would've been against chelsea i think


----------



## Seb

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> If you're buying a centre back outside of Spain, do you think they'll go for Thiago Silva before Hummels?


Well there's been links in the past to Silva, and I can't remember Barca ever being linked to Hummels. So I couldn't give an accurate guess. However, Hummels has spoke about leaving Germany and even talked up to a move to Juventus, and would cost a lot less than Silva would. I'd hope for Hummels, just because he's a boss.

http://www.goal.com/en/news/755/eur...eping-tabs-on-borussia-dortmunds-mats-hummels

Did find this, but no quotes or anything to suggest it's reliable, though Spanish papers are a lot more interconnected with clubs than English papers are to English clubs, so who knows. The same applies to the links to Silva, no concrete interest yet.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> rooney's last goal would've been against chelsea i think


So Torres' current Prem drought is shorter than Rooney's? :lmao



Seb said:


> Well there's been links in the past to Silva, and I can't remember Barca ever being linked to Hummels. So I couldn't give an accurate guess. However, Hummels has spoke about leaving Germany and even talked up to a move to Juventus, and would cost a lot less than Silva would. I'd hope for Hummels, just because he's a boss.
> 
> http://www.goal.com/en/news/755/eur...eping-tabs-on-borussia-dortmunds-mats-hummels
> 
> Did find this, but no quotes or anything to suggest it's reliable, though Spanish papers are a lot more interconnected with clubs than English papers are to English clubs, so who knows. The same applies to the links to Silva, no concrete interest yet.


I guess which ever one you get they will be fine and fit in with the rest of the Barca centrebacks. Both good on the ball and both have pace.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Jepo said:


> Have to agree he's so much better on the deck, but to be honest, he really doesn't look like he gives a shit when he's out there, really laid back attitude and demeanor, doesn't chase down much, I'd rather get someone new in who'll put the work in.


Tbh I can see the reason he didn't chase things down as being he hates our style of play. In games like the West Brom game he really looked up for it since we were giving it to him on the deck, and he ended up with a goal and an assist. It all depends on how O'Neill wants to play really but if we can get the best out of Bendtner he'd be quality and probably help Sessegnon too since he's capable of setting him up.

With that said, he's apparently out this weekend, so Ji or Noble might be leading the line. Fuck.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> So Torres' current Prem drought is shorter than Rooney's? :lmao


Yep, his last goal was two penalties against Galati but his last open goal was against Chelsea. Hopefully he can get us a few goals in the next few games as although, he's been solid for us in games, it just isn't happening for him in front of goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

He's been solid in some games, anonymous in others. Chelsea was the last Premier League goal. After that, two penalties and one heavily deflected goal against Galati.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

wow, rooney not scoring in all those games, meanwhile torres is just a sub 8*D

though kinda hard to score with all dem 1-0s


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

too hard for rooney to score, man utd only wins 1-0 in the epl. tommorow i expect man utd to win 1-0 again. or maybe the will lose 0-1


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I'm expecting a Champions League backlash. Wolves to get humbled.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I'm expecting a European hangover and a load of players feeling sorry for themselves.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I predict Fergie will chew some chewing gum


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

i predict that liverpool would flop again this season, and they wont even make it to the europa league and man utd will play horrible and still win 1-0.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

also hard for rooney to score when he's playing as united's best midfielder and defender as well sometimes


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

if Evans plays: Wolves win
if Jones is in the back 4: utd win.

hoping wolves can nick this one, super fletch to score 2.

2-1 either way.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> also hard for rooney to score when he's playing as united's best midfielder and defender as well sometimes


whats torres's excuse? is it the fact that he's terrible?


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



W.4.E said:


> if Evans plays: Wolves win
> if Jones is in the back 4: utd win.
> 
> hoping wolves can nick this one, super fletch to score 2.
> 
> 2-1 either way.


:side:

...Don't tell Fergie.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> whats torres's excuse? is it the fact that he's terrible?


Nah it's because in his words he has "slow & old team mates". :side:


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*










he's just generous :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



W.4.E said:


> super fletch to score 2.


Agreed.










SWAG


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Steven "I score goals because no one else supposedly can in the Wolves team can" Fletcher disagrees


----------



## Seb

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

AVB getting his pants in a twist :lmao

Villas-Boas added: "You cannot approach a top Brazil central defender saying he's commanded by a kid with a PlayStation. That's ridiculous.

The Portuguese said: "What does he know about the Chelsea dressing room? What does Gary Neville know about our dressing room?

"How can you imagine what is going on in the Chelsea dressing room? How can you know?

"Have you been here? Do you know where Cobham [Chelsea's training ground] is? You don't even know how to get here.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

he mad


----------



## Seb

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Saying David Luiz always goes bombing off recklessly and looks like he is being controlled by a kid with a Playstation controller was just about the perfect analogy as well, so not sure why AVB is complaining.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

if you dont know how to get to chelsea's training ground, you're not allowed to comment on their players. solid logic

avb said he was brazil's best defender. that just opens you up to ridicule


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

avb's nuts. i mean i know a manager needs to try and be very supportive of his players but with luiz for some reason he just goes over the edge. infact, he does that with alot of our players

mou mouthed off nonstop but the problem is, mou could always back it up. he ALWAYS won, decisively too. and i think avb should reel it back abit. this isnt exactly the most secure job in the world, especially with the media on your ass


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

couple of accumulators on tonight: 

1) Arsenal win, Bolton/Villa draw, Liverpool win, United win, Norwich/Newcastle draw, Swansea/Fulham draw, West Brom win, Sunderland/Blackburn draw = $2466.95 from a $5 bet, combined odds of 493.39. 

can't quite remember the other two now, but i remember putting wolves win in one of them 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

here is a bet id make. united isnt coming out of today with a score of 1-0, i'll tell you that much. winning? not sure. but without vidic they will concede atleast one


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> My 11 for the weekend:
> 
> Westwood
> JOS Brown Bramble Bardo (C)
> Larsson Gardner Vaughan Richardson
> Sess
> Bendtner
> 
> With that said I'd be surprised if we play that midfield two, more likely Colback will start ahead of one of them. Maybe swap Richardson and Sess too, have Sess run at their defense and Richardson has proved he's capable as a second striker before.
> 
> My best 11?
> Gordon
> (IMO our best keeper by a mile, really hope we don't lose him)
> JOS Brown Bramble Bardo (c)
> Larsson Gardner Vaughan Sess
> Campbell Bendtner
> 
> I'm apprehensive on Gyan given how he left and I don't know how much a new man would change him wanting to stay. If he's willing to play again then sure I'd be all for it. Campbell coming back should be great for us, since he was prolific before his injury and if he can get back to that form then I'd be over the moon. Then if we can't keep Nicklas or Gyan start Wickham alongside him, he's shown some good flashes as a target man when he played before his injury.​


Who would you like to see targeted during the transfer window + next season. Who would you ship out?

In

Florent Malouda - I've heard talks about Anelka (attaching him to every club). Why not go bigger? Loan deal would suffice. He'd be a coup for the club. Campbell is unfortunately made of glass. It’s great width in attack with Larsson on the opposite flank. I also trust that Sessegnon/Richardson will take to the change + can become a formidable duo through the middle. Not looking at additions there or at the back (unless Bramble gets done). _2nd option:_ Royston Drenthe for 2012 when his Everton loan spell is up.

Peter Odemwingie - if he has a quiet season, West Brom might just be willing. He'd be a super sub (adds depth on the left, too), and would help me shop Wickham, if an irresistible offer is tabled after a strong start. _2nd option:_ Jacques Zoua. Hopefully, either he or Ji get the PL rhythm. And Wickham will be locked down. 

Gyan is instrumental to all of this. He must be persuaded to return with a clean slate next season.


Out

Lee Cattermole (sell)

Wes Brown (sell) - O'Shea offers more versatility to my ideal 11.

Craig Gordon (don't renew contract) - I wouldn't fight to retain him. If he gets offers, I'd part with him.

Nicklas Bendtner (don't buy/add to loan)


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

SELL WES BROWN?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

gyan has already said he isnt coming back


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

feel like arsenal will struggle today.

though, we do tend to own everton, so IDK.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Wes Brown's been Sunderland best CB so far. Plus he offers them a wide range of experience. Why sell him?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> In
> 
> Florent Malouda - I've heard talks about Anelka (attaching him to every club). Why not go bigger? Loan deal would suffice. He'd be a coup for the club. Campbell is unfortunately made of glass. It’s great width in attack with Larsson on the opposite flank. I also trust that Sessegnon/Richardson will take to the change + can become a formidable duo through the middle. Not looking at additions there or at the back (unless Bramble gets done). _2nd option:_ Royston Drenthe for 2012 when his Everton loan spell is up.


Why would we do this when he's getting on in years and we have Sessegnon on the left? Granted he's a very good player and not someone I'd advise against signing but I see him going back to france or something


> Peter Odemwingie - if he has a quiet season, West Brom might just be willing. He'd be a super sub (adds depth on the left, too), and would help me shop Wickham, if an irresistible offer is tabled after a strong start. _2nd option:_ Jacques Zoua. Hopefully, either he or Ji get the PL rhythm. And Wickham will be locked down.


I'm a fan of him and Shane Long and both are goalscorers. Sure why not. West Brom wanting to sell is another story.



> Gyan is instrumental to all of this. He must be persuaded to return with a clean slate next season.


I doubt he'll return. If he does great and he can lead the line along Wickham. But I'll believe it when I see it.





> Out
> Lee Cattermole (sell)


Please.


> Wes Brown (sell) - O'Shea offers more versatility to my ideal 11.


:lmao O'Shea has also been massively inconsistent and injured whereas Brown has started every game and is a reason our defense is one of the better in the league, even with Michael Turner in it.


> Craig Gordon (don't renew contract) - I wouldn't fight to retain him. If he gets offers, I'd part with him.


So we're then taking a 9mill loss on an incredibly talented keeper? I'd give my all to sign him since when he's fit he's still our number 1, no questions.



> Nicklas Bendtner (don't buy/add to loan)


If he can recapture the form he had in his first few games, I say we try and buy him. But if he plays well some other club will probably come in. If he plays bad we don't sign him. Either way I'd be surprised if he were here next year.

Who would I want in? Probably a young CB partner for Brown, a LB and a goalscorer who can play off Wickham as a target man. I cba to think of names because it all depends on how we finish the season really.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> SELL WES BROWN?


 Sure. I never liked him. 



Kiz said:


> gyan has already said he isnt coming back


 Things change.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Wes Brown's been Sunderland best CB so far. Plus he offers them a wide range of experience. Why sell him?


 Bramble and Turner can do the job IMO. That’s the combination I’d like to see. Brown would pollute the bench. I wouldn’t even have O’Shea in the back 4. That’s one too many players with ample experience riding the pine… and fostering bad feelings.



Shepard said:


> Why would we do this when he's getting on in years and we have Sessegnon on the left? Granted he's a very good player and not someone I'd advise against signing but I see him going back to france or something


 Why? He’s a great player. He can propel Sunderland further. Like I said, I’d play Sessegnon through the middle.



Shepard said:


> So we're then taking a 9mill loss on an incredibly talented keeper? I'd give my all to sign him since when he's fit he's still our number 1, no questions.


 Taking a loss? Hmmm... I might reconsider.




Shepard said:


> ...a LB...


 I really rate Bardsley at LB.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

re the statues, it's a great gesture and all 3 fully deserve it, but they don't look that good. united's 'holy trinity' stautues were better. the sponsors being on there are fucking weird too.

some people saying henry isn't worthy is laughable. record goalscorer with 226 goals. how could he not be one of the biggest icons in the club's history? our best player through our best period.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

who said henry isn't worthy? incredible player


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

only a fucking cunt would say that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

henry's statue looks like balotelli


----------



## Seb

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

lmao at whoever said that, henry is probably arsenal's best ever player and is arguably the best foreign player to ever play in england, definitely in the EPL period.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Chapman and Adams statues look good. The only good thing about Henry's is the pose.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Haven't seen the statues but hopefully Henrys lookss a little like this...










8*D

Is Bale out for tomorrow?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Found it a bit strange they gave Henry a statue so early but considering yeah he's easily been there best player of the EPL era it's not exactly a bad idea. Doubt anyone will really impose.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

226 goals in 369 apps is not really a stat you can debate. 

god tier.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Every game is at 3pm today? What is this sorcery?!


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



haribo said:


> Every game is at 3pm today? What is this sorcery?!


Also..following the tragic news of both manchester clubs not qualifying for the champions league this year. a minutes laughter will take place this weekend before kickoff as a mark of respect.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

fuck you southampton. well fuck the keeper, ruined my multi


----------



## united_07

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

team news



> MUFC XI: De Gea, Smalling, Evans, Ferdinand, Evra, Valencia, Jones, Carrick, Nani, Rooney, Welbeck
> Subs: Lindegaard, Fryers, Gibson, Giggs, Park, Young, Macheda


would have preferred to see jones at cb rather than evans, but pleased welbeck is back in the first 11


----------



## Seb

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I think it's time for some Thierry greatness.






Posted this for the winning goal and then realised he could have also had two assists just in the first two clips of this video. Think this was the first and only time an English team has ever beaten Real Madrid at the Bernabeu.

VA VA VOOM


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

The Reds team in full is: Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Skrtel, Agger, Adam, Henderson, Downing, Maxi, Kuyt, Suarez. Subs: Doni, Kelly, Carragher, Shelvey, Bellamy, Coates, Carroll.

MAXI :mark:

edit - seb we beat them at the bernabeu in 08/09


----------



## Seb

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

lol @ dropping bellamy

edit I don't remember that? Ah well, it was the first time then.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Downing will score today.

No Bellamy


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Or assist someone. It's just has to happen sooner or later.

Maxi playing = :mark:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

he's deserved a goal. hit the post 3 times. deserved some assists to, unlucky due to bad finishing by a few players


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Bit silly saying Henry isn't worthy of a statue, he's an Arsenal legend. I don't think they should have put the sponsors on the statue though. It would have looked better with just the Arsenal crest, I think.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I'm glad to see Valencia get a start today as he fully deserves it. He was one of our only quality players against Palace and was a machine in the Villa game. Nani on the left is alright as long as he puts in a solid shift there, as usually when he plays there he doesn't have the best of games. Young dropping to the bench makes sense as since returning to the team from his injury spell, he hasn't been in top form like he was at the start of the season.

Glad Welbeck is back starting and hopefully we can get a few goals today.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

dropping bellamy :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*






HENRY


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

bellamy has had serious knee problems in the past and still suffers from playing 2 games a week


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Evans starts in defense for United. Going to be nervous all game now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> HENRY


Sublime. Just Sublime.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

He always gives up at least one chance to the opposition, just have to pray that Wolves balls it up.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> lol @ dropping bellamy
> 
> edit I don't remember that? Ah well, it was the first time then.


shitty quality but i cant find the good one on youtube

YOSSI


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Guzan

Hutton - Collins - Dunne - Warnock

Albrighton - Petrov - Herd - N'Zogbia

Bent - Agbonlahor​
It looks like we're going to attack Bolton, hoping our pace down the wings and up top can get at them. Interesting to see how Guzan does.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Aston Villa...._attacking_? The universe might explode.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

well it would be different from the universe falling asleep


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Jethro said:


> Aston Villa...._attacking_? The universe might explode.


Of course, I'm only guessing from the line-up. It's more than likely that Agbonlahor isn't alongside Bent, and is sitting in front of the defence or some shit.

1-0 United. Won't be surprised if they get a few goals today.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Arteta with a fantastic pass to Walcott one on one with the Goalie he passes to Gervinho who gets tackled :/


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Rooney makes it 2. Fuck me, Wolves are giving him so much space.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

man, how many corners in this pool match so far? 12?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

ALBRIGHTON.

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Arsenal should be up by atleast 3 or 4 by now


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Well finally some goals 

Also in my veiw Albrighton is the most underated player in the Premier League


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Ugh, ridiculous goal. Probably shouldn't have even been a corner.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Norwich beating Newcastle? 

Wut?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Norwich :mark:


Yes I'm aware they beat us too...


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Gary Cahill helping out his old team. fuck yes


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

suarez torres'ing up that pitch

maybe strikers should get their vision tested every once in a while


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Norwich beating Newcastle?
> 
> Wut?


We have Simpson and Perch at Centre Back.

Shola will get himself sent off soon.

Edit: DAT DEMBA. Cabaye is god.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

jesus, how many chances has liverpool gotten so far?

the finishing has gone out the window, time to bring out BIG ANDEH


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

looks to be another frustrating 0-0 or 1-0 loss. all that possession, all them chances, nothing.


You see this thing:










Fucking put it in this thing:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Jesus I don't think I've seen so many half-time scorelines be 0-0 in the leagues


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

You need Clinical Carroll on to put in the onion bag.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

If you can't score you can't win.

Simple as that.

It's frustrating, it really is.

Bring on Bellamy.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I'm not watching the United/Wolves game but I'm watching Football Focus to see the scores. Glad to hear Rooney has scored a goal, the guy really needed one after going 8 games without one. Sounds like Wolves are not defending particularly well but we'll take the 2-0 lead at half time. Also heard that United should have got many more goals from the chances they have created and Valencia is bossing the game on the right wing. I really hope Valencia gets many more games on the right wing this season with Young/Nani filling in on the left.

United need to keep this up and surely they'll score some more goals and maintain the cleansheet and 3 points.

I'm also pleased to see my hometown football team Hereford went 2-0 down to Rotherham, only to get 2 goals back to keep it 2-2 at half time.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> looks to be another frustrating 0-0 or 1-0 loss. all that possession, all them chances, nothing.


Good things come to those who wait


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Surprised we're not about 14 goals down at the moment to be honest.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Great through ball Gosling, fucking hell fpalm

We've got no height at the back, they can keep scoring headers all day long.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I see Howard Webb invents a new rule regarding Cahill's boot coming off, gives possession back to Arsenal in the Arsenal half. That man never ceases to amaze me. 

Norwich 3-1 up against Newcastle.. Their run well and truly over.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

And now you're off, good shift Dan.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I like Newcastle but hate Dan Gosling, money grabbing little shit.

Distin on for Saha.

Moyes, please grow a fucking spine you cunt.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Ba is actually incredible. Good work by Shola.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Feed the sheep and he will Ba


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

3-2 newcastle not giving up I see


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

WHAT A BOSS ARSENAL 1-0 WHAT A VOLLEY! RVP!!!!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

stupid rvp


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

So nobodies doing us any favours this weekend? (Norwich so far, but I don't consider Newcastle our rivals, despite being awesome). Well, we HAVE to beat Stoke tomorrow, getting nervous. At least one of Chelsea/Man City will drop points.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Valencia and Nani is an orgasmic duo on the wings. Both are so much better than Ashley Young. He's getting his chance now, he better do something.

Rooney getting goals is very promising, he can go on a run over Christmas now.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

If you try to sit back and absorb pressure from Arsenal, they'll score. So what is Moyes thinking with that substitution?

I seriously hope the dour, naive ginger cunt gets sacked.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Obertan is as useful as a chocolate fireguard.


----------



## Flux

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Was hoping something special would happen for Wolves today so City could go even further ahead tomorrow, but apparently not.

I'm not even that confident with City overcoming Chelsea to be honest, I see a draw coming and United being only 3 points behind scares me a little bit.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Would love a Chelsea/Man City draw. As long as we win tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



FluxCapacitor said:


> Was hoping something special would happen for Wolves today so City could go even further ahead tomorrow, but apparently not.
> 
> I'm not even that confident with City overcoming Chelsea to be honest, I see a draw coming and United being only 3 points behind scares me a little bit.


I really fancy Chelsea to win. Should be an awesome game.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I see RVP FC are winning.

lol


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Please just blow the whistle ref.

edit- YES, nice 3 points there. Needed that with the games that are coming up over Christmas.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Ross Barkley must have arse-fucked Moyes's wife, only reason he's not getting a game. Maybe he should try arse-fucking the stupid ginger twat instead, might win him over.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Good stuff, that was nice to watch. Rooney wasn't that great despite scoring two goals. Nani was a threat for most of the game
Carrick was man of the match for me, again. He's in great form. Looked fairly strong defensively despite Vidic being out.

Lets go Chelsea. Chelsea charge and all that shit....


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

thank fuck for the 3 points. 20 corners, countless shots again (3 by maxi), possession, all culminating in 1-0 win.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> Ross Barkley must have arse-fucked Moyes's wife, only reason he's not getting a game. Maybe he should try arse-fucking the stupid ginger twat instead, might win him over.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

---

Carrick's been excellent lately, long may it continue. Rio was a monster today too, dominated aerially too. Rolls Royce Rio couldn't be a more accurate description of how classy he still is. Glad to see Rooney finally back in the groove too.

Come on the #CHELSEACHARGE now :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

why does silva have to be so much better than mata?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

The lack of football at 5:00 disturbs me.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Proper classic Saturday, love it


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

WOW.

We really need a striker that can score. Should've won atleast 4-0. Glad we got the points though.

RVP's goal was awesome.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Is there any Bolton fans on this forum? Petrov's celebration is such a beautiful rep picture.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Despite all the doom and gloom, I've won £72 on an accumulator.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Good stuff, that was nice to watch. Rooney wasn't that great despite scoring two goals. Nani was a threat for most of the game
> Carrick was man of the match for me, again. He's in great form. Looked fairly strong defensively despite Vidic being out.
> 
> Lets go Chelsea. Chelsea charge and all that shit....


TORRES to score 4. Rooney broke his drought, it's EL NINO'S time. 

£50million worth of excellence is coming for Joe Hart.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

he'll be coming for joe hart in the last 15 minutes 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Just out of interest, does everyone on here still think Mata > VDV...?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Downing > Mata > VDV.

Another day of sweet fuck all for Stewart, eh?

8*D


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Stewart actually had a good game.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*










Sczcesny kissing RVP's left foot


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



CC91 said:


> Sczcesny kissing RVP's left foot


Hahaha.

I don't blame him. 

He is unstoppable atm.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Just out of interest, does everyone on here still think Mata > VDV...?


he costs more, therefore he is better

also, torres is the best in the premiership


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> he costs more, therefore he is better
> 
> also, torres is the best in the premiership


After he's done with Kompany on Monday he'll be considered best in the world. BELIEVE!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

wow, never saw so much chelsea support on this forum before


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Well. John Terry is shit.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Woy has cost me money today, would of payed for my trip to Amsterdam next week, thanks a lot woy.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I don't understand why Moyes brought Distin on for Saha, just stupid coaching. Anyway, great goal from RVP, really happy that we got three points. 

Let's go City, so that we can keep that fourth place. :side:


----------



## just1988

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



ABKiss said:


> I don't understand why Moyes brought Distin on for Saha, just stupid coaching. Anyway, great goal from RVP, really happy that we got three points.
> 
> Let's go City, so that we can keep that fourth place. :side:


I'd rather Chlesea win, end City's unbeaten league run so they can't spend their way to our record. Then we'll deal with getting 4th place back in the coming weeks.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

good win for united, after a disappointing week. Jones was man of the match IMO, another great performance


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



just1988 said:


> I'd rather Chlesea win, end City's unbeaten league run so they can't spend their way to our record. Then we'll deal with getting 4th place back in the coming weeks.


Meh I'd rather see City win tomorrow, they won't stay unbeaten the whole league I don't see it happening. So, it's better for them to stop Chelsea who is one of our main threats for Champions League spots.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> good win for united, after a disappointing week. Jones was man of the match IMO, another great performance


Amen, great game.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

i think at this point you guys should be thankful if anyone could beat them.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

If I ever go to the Emirates and I happen to be driving a crane (it happens) I'm moving that Henry statue to directly in front of the Tony Adams statue with Henry facing Adams


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



ßen said:


> Is there any Bolton fans on this forum? Petrov's celebration is such a beautiful rep picture.


Great strike, srsly.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/tra...o-help-secure-Chelsea-move-article841741.html

:lmao 8*D Well, there is only one response I could post to this story...MAGS 8*D







8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

if Arsenal don't offer something that RVP that will put him in the top 5 in the Prem in wages, I will be so very disappointed. 

Volley goal? Yeah, no fucking problem.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao SUAREZ


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Oh Suarez. :lmao 

I hate that little rat. Superb player, love watching him on Match of the Day, but the stuff he does over the course of a game really piss me off. I read a status from a Liverpool fan on Facebook who was loving the fact he dives and cheats, saying 'he'll do anything to win'. fpalm



And when is Darren Bent going to find the back of the net?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


>


FIFA 12 Collision detection, Suarez style


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


>


He caught Suarez.

:side:

It's frustrating to see players dive, it really is. But it's great to see them score goals.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Van Persie scores. What else is new?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

^

It was a brilliant goal, might I add.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



> And when is Darren Bent going to find the back of the net?


Bent needs service to score, and well, he's not exactly playing in a side that creates alot of chances atm.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



ßen said:


> Oh Suarez. :lmao
> 
> I hate that little rat. Superb player, love watching him on Match of the Day, but the stuff he does over the course of a game really piss me off. I read a status from a Liverpool fan on Facebook who was loving the fact he dives and cheats, saying 'he'll do anything to win'. fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> *And when is Darren Bent going to find the back of the net?*



That's what Bent does, wastes half the chances he gets. The chances he had yesterday I saw him miss loads for us last year. Its just about constantly supplying him. If he gets back to the form he had in his first season at us he'll be great for you. Annoyingly.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


>


Such a great man always doing what is best for the team 










:side: 

Seriously though the guy needs to cut all this diving crap out. It's bound to affect the team sooner or later whereby he may actually get fouled but because of his track record they will keep being disallowed.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Excited for MON!~!~! debut today, but for some reason I have that sickening feeling we won't win. The brucey era hangover maybe :side:

Either way it should be a good atmosphere for him, and I'm gutted I'm not there. Facking uni 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Has there been a week yet this season where Saurez han't embarrassed himself?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> Bent needs service to score, and well, he's not exactly playing in a side that creates alot of chances atm.


He had plenty of chances to score yesterday. And Shep 9 goals in 16 games last season suggests he already has been great for us.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Going well in my multi so far. I only need sunderland/blackburn to draw, tottenham to beat stoke and ac Milan to win and I get $370


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> Going well in my multi so far. I only need sunderland/blackburn to draw, tottenham to beat stoke and ac Milan to win and I get $370


We won't get a draw. My only hope is that Sunderland's lack of striking options cost them. We're so shit defensively that they'll score at least one.

Got a free £45 freebet, whacked it on Sunderland to win & Sessegnon to score at 7/2.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

I've got Sunderland to win in mine *hangs head in shame* :no:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> I've got Sunderland to win in mine *hangs head in shame* :no:





Nige™ said:


> We won't get a draw. My only hope is that Sunderland's lack of striking options cost them. We're so shit defensively that they'll score at least one.
> 
> Got a free £45 freebet, whacked it on Sunderland to win & Sessegnon to score at 7/2.



You fools 8*D

The Yak will definitely get one today, I'd pretty much guarantee it. Sessegnon seems our best hope of scoring, but I hope we don't just start him up front alone. My money would be on the draw, always the optimist :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


>


What I don't get there is, assuming that pass to a team-mate was successful, him taking a dive there actually hurts the team. He's actually evaded the tackle and the tackler is out of the game now so why not take advantage of that?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> You fools 8*D
> 
> The Yak will definitely get one today, I'd pretty much guarantee it. Sessegnon seems our best hope of scoring, but I hope we don't just start him up front alone. My money would be on the draw, always the optimist :side:


Sunderland: Westwood, O'Shea, Bardsley, Brown, Bramble, Richardson, Larsson, Colback, Vaughan, Sessegnon, Wickham


----------



## Joel

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> What I don't get there is, assuming that pass to a team-mate was successful, him taking a dive there actually hurts the team. He's actually evaded the tackle and the tackler is out of the game now so why not take advantage of that?


Because it goes against all he believes.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Wickham back already? Hopefully we aren't rushing him, but its a great boost. I don't get what we have against Gardner either, he cost us 6 million 8*D

Oh and BIG TITUS :mark:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Yak, you gon' get raped and brwned in the same game.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Match better end in a draw :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


>


http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum...3c9f42de34dbe46ab96908f7e72e77&topic=282540.0

This RAWK poster thinks Ferguson calling Suarez a diver is why everyone criticises him. A fairly amusing thread. Especially:



> But he doesn't dive, which is what Ferguson wants the rest of the world to think.


:lmao conspiracy against poor Suarez. I love RAWK, it's the most paranoid forum I've ever seen, even including some of the United ones that shout 'ABU' when a player gets called offside incorrectly or we get a bad draw in a cup. They're just, on the whole, mental and spend half their time posting about how Ferguson is scared because they're rising again, when everyone else in the world is looking at Man City as the threat.

Good game yesterday, needed that sort of performance, and more importantly scoreline. Jones activated beast mode again, outside of Carrick he may be currently our best choice for midfield. A Jones-Carrick-Cleverley midfield could be our best option now for big games, not that we'll have 3 players in any one position fit :side:

Bad result for Newcastle, could be the start of their slide down the table. Shame, really.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



> Ever since signing for our club, Luis Suarez has been on fire. Not literally of course. but metaphorically.


this is gonna be good


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



> If you can't beat him on the pitch :
> 
> 1) make the refs biased.
> 2) take his mind out of the game
> 3) shift all the focus onto him
> 
> It's the mancs game plan for years.


Oh wow.


> To me a dive is when there is fuck all contact. He may go down easiER than he should and he may make a meal of CONTACT but I can't recall a blatant "dive" since he's been here. Redcafe lurkers..etc are welcome to prove me wrong


NEVER DIVED AT ALL AT LIVERPOOL.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*










ITZ A CONSPIRACY!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

THERE WAS SOME CONTACT DAMMIT


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Obvious penalty was obvious.

Classic Titus.

:lmao Samba skills!


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

*sigh*

Richardson should've scored too. I can see this ending poorly for us.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

nige what do you think your chances are of hanging onto samba in the jan window


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

They kept him in the Summer transfer window.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

you dont say


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Awful mistake by Westwood, should be 2-0.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Samba was looking at the ball then, not a foul.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Westwood was very lucky there.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> you dont say


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Sunderland lucky there, Don't think that Blackburn goal should of been disallowed.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Grand total of 319 Blackburn fans among the 39,863 inside The Stadium of Light today


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

75% second half possession, Richardson had another great chance to score if it wasn't for Robinson.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Unstoppable finish by Vaughan.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

called it in the catbox, no way could blackburn hold out the entire game. mcclean has looked very good since coming on


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Beautiful fucking goal, deserved equaliser.

Agreed with kiz on McClean, very good cameo, very active and attacking.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Friedel; Walker, Kaboul. Gallas, Ekotto; Lennon, Modric, Parker, Bale; van der Vaart, Adebayor.

Sorensen; Woodgate, Shawcross, Huth, Wilson; Shotton, Whelan, Whitehead, Etherington; Walters, Crouch.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

LARSSON. So happy. MON!~!~!~!~!~


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Glad Sunderland get the win. Means MON won't feel pressured that he will have to get a win under his belt with Spurs coming up next week, they'll be up for it but we shouldn't be losing at home to Sunderland, no way.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-Decemeber! (Prem Thread)*

I approve the thread title. We dont suck anymore :hb


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I for sure you would have pointed out my mistake in the title...that would have been the end of you.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I was tempted, but I didn't want SHEP SUCKS over this section as well as anything :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Felt quite sorry for Blackburn. Should of been 2-0 up at half time really.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-Decemeber! (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> I approve the thread title. We dont suck anymore :hb


Yes, you still do (Y)


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Fine. We suck less than before.

I still can't think why we never played McClean before today, impressive cameo.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

funny, i thought no one was even close to spurs

ETHERINGTON


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

okay start from Stoke...8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I always thought no one could live with Spurs attack :hmm:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Never expected this scoreline


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Kean has only himself to blame for that loss and he'll deserve the scrutiny he gets. What the fucking fuck were they doing in that 2nd half? It was like attack vs defense, you'd swear they were two men down with how defensively they were playing.

Etherington proving he's better than Ronaldo. BIG GAME PLAYER.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Etherington proving he's better than Ronaldo.


Never thought I would read that sentance in my lifetime


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> nige what do you think your chances are of hanging onto samba in the jan window


Good. I don't see anyone going for him with the race for Cahill. With his contract up in the summer he'll be available for a far cheaper price than Samba.

He actually played well today alongside Dann. DAMBA is the future!



Cookie Monster said:


> Felt quite sorry for Blackburn. Should of been 2-0 up at half time really.


Should've for sure. A disgrace of a decision. If a keeper gets any kind of contact now it's given as a free kick. If that had been 2-0 at half time I don't know how that would've affected Sunderland in the second half.



Irish Jet said:


> Kean has only himself to blame for that loss and he'll deserve the scrutiny he gets. What the fucking fuck were they doing in that 2nd half? It was like attack vs defense, you'd swear they were two men down with how defensively they were playing.


Yep. Awful. Yakubu was so isolated it was unreal. Every time we put the ball in to him, he lost it and it kept coming back for 45 minutes. We just invited them on to us, but apart from the incredible save from Richardson's deflected shot, Robbo was barely tested. We did defend the box quite well and it took a great strike to get them back in to it, then a stupid needless free kick to win it. What Formica was thinking to do that I don't know.

Kean was to blame for the ridiculous tactics in the second half but we almost held out against what was a fucking awful Sunderland team. The ref didn't help but despite that awful decision we shouldn't have sat back for the entirety of the second half. If we were playing a decent team we would've got murdered a lot earlier than the 85th minute.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

LOL, Spurs should have had two more penalties and Shawcross should be off.

And again. Spurs clearly getting screwed here.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Woodgate looks like someone who was great once and is now living on the streets


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Spurs getting Foy'd


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Fair play Stoke, they have their anti-football and it works for them and it's a great 3 points for them but how Spurs haven't got a draw or a win out of this game is unbelievable.

3 penalty decisions turned down. Stoke should of had a man sent off and we had a goal ruled out for offside despite it being blatantly onside. Then Kaboul is sent off for a second yellow? His first yellow was protesting to the ref because he was hauled down in the box


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Everything went wrong for Spurs in that 2nd half. Should have had 2 clear penalties and Adebayor's goal was defo onside. Very unfortunate for them you gotta say but well played to Stoke.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Arsenal back in the top 4 and the yids lose great weekend.

also id like to point out that BIG MAN JENKINSON has more assists this season than modric and vdv


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Spurs just couldn't deal with the Stoke attack.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

DAT PULIS SWAG


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

woohoo! spurs lose! you can take your best midfield and superior football and shove it!


----------



## Beer

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

foy: 'they see me trowlin'


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Spurs just couldn't deal with the Stoke attack.


We couldn't deal with the referee unfortunately.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

If this was a game in Italy, it would have been investigated for match fixing in all fairness. Just want to get that out of the way though now and look forward to a good game at home to Sunderland next week.

Annoyed that Arsenal have somehow snuck 2 points behind us won't last long though, we do have a game in hand but 5 points with a game in hand sounded so much nicer. But next week, we can still be 5 points clear with a game in hand if Arsenal lose to City and we win.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

lol @ any of us beating city

our defence is an abomination
spurs's only non retarded striker is a city loanee
and arsenal defence isnt exactly setting the world on fire and van persie is their only hope

oh yeah, city is definitely gonna be dropping points in THOSE games

our only hope this season is stoke beating city 8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Just looking at how this season, it wouldn't surprise me if Bolton beat Man City or something.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

It would be the single greatest moment in history if Blackburn end up beating city


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Predictions for the game tomorrow night? I think it will end 1-1.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> lol @ any of us beating city
> 
> our defence is an abomination
> spurs's only non retarded striker is a city loanee
> and arsenal defence isnt exactly setting the world on fire and van persie is their only hope
> 
> oh yeah, city is definitely gonna be dropping points in THOSE games
> 
> our only hope this season is stoke beating city 8*D


We beat Stoke. Thus we are better than Stoke. Does this mean we can beat City? :side:

City will win tomorrow.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

City are going to lose their next two games. They will feel the wrath of TORRES and AA23!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Tomorrow depends on everyone playing their absolute best. 

Hopefully mata can outcreative Silva, Sturridge wont be selfish, and Drogba will continue to defy the laws of nature. Terry, luiz, Cole and Ivan need to be a rock.

Wanna know the funny part? Usually its that cunt tevez that ALWAYS scored on us from city


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> It would be the single greatest moment in history if Blackburn end up beating city


It's all apart of the Masterplan 

1)Make the fans think we suck
2)Make a turn around and beat City
3)Champions League qualification next year

Venkys are in on it and all. Why else do you think they gave him a new contact and Pay rise :side:

As for tomorrow I see it being a draw. Hopefully though the #CHELSEACHARGE is out in full force and win.




redeadening said:


> Tomorrow depends on everyone playing their absolute best.
> 
> Hopefully mata can outcreative Silva, Sturridge wont be selfish, and Drogba will continue to defy the laws of nature. Terry, luiz, Cole and Ivan need to be a rock.
> 
> Wanna know the funny part? Usually its that cunt tevez that ALWAYS scored on us from city


What about FERNANDO?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Arsenal back in the top 4 and the yids lose great weekend.
> 
> also id like to point out that BIG MAN JENKINSON has more assists this season than modric and vdv


Jenkinson's got 4 assists this season? Impressive.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Redknapp on Foy: "He'll look at it tonight, on TV, when his wife's making him a bacon sandwich & think 'Oh **** me, what have I done there?"

:lmao


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Classic thread title guys 8*D Sunderland in the title for the first time ever......


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Redknapp on Foy: "He'll look at it tonight, on TV, when his wife's making him a bacon sandwich & think 'Oh **** me, what have I done there?"
> 
> :lmao


Normally I think Redknapp is a fucking moron but that is hilarious.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Not to hard to get an assist at Arsenal tbf, just keep passing the ball to Van Persie and at some point you know he's going to find the net.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

:lmao props to the dancing santa at the sunderland game today.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

If the #CHELSEACHARGE rolls right through City, I will mark.

I will mark even harder if Steve Kean ended City's unbeaten run.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> I will mark even harder if Steve Kean ended City's unbeaten run.


He likes the big teams. He's taken 4 points from 6 against Arsenal & Wenger and we drew with United, beat Liverpool too. Not lost to any of those teams under Kean. Chelsea & City have beaten us twice though.

I just want the clueless prick sacked, killed, whatever sooner rather than later. These next two games at home to West Brom & Bolton are huge. If we don't take at least four points we're doomed with United & Liverpool to play after that.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Nige who would you rather see go, Venky's or Kean (Assuming Kean stayed if Venky's left)?


----------



## CC91

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Arsenal back in the top 4 and the yids lose great weekend.
> 
> also id like to point out that BIG MAN JENKINSON has more assists this season than modric and vdv


haha yeah I saw that on Arsenal Mania


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Thread title in recent years would have applied to Everton as well, not this year though :side:


----------



## CC91

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*






anyone seen this lol. A reading player decided to stand still and pull up his socks while in possession of the ball :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

genius. annoyed the shit out of collison and he did something absolutely retarded. props.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

:lmao Genius.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Awesome win today, probably my favourite game all season! The lads in the first half were class, and did well in the 2nd against a quality spurs side. With a team like that they have to get in the top 4. The ref evened it up from last years game so they can't really complain. 
Only downer on the day was Pennant being a cock and storming out the ground an hour before kick off.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

SPURS: challenging for the title.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Did it rain during the stoke match?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

:lmao Redknapp's quote is gold.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

if there was ever a time for LadyBoy to show up, it'd be today.

C'mon you bitch!


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Chelsea WILL hand City there first loss of the league season. 1 or 2 nil.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

lol, no way chelsea keep a top team scoreless, much less City.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

We shall see. I’ll go so far as to say Chelsea’s defenders will do the job on both ends, with one or two of them scoring from set pieces.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

City will win 3-1 imo. Chelsea's defense leaks like a sieve and City have an outstanding attacking lineup.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



CC91 said:


> anyone seen this lol. A reading player decided to stand still and pull up his socks while in possession of the ball :lmao


reminded me of this


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I caught the United/Wolves extended highlights on Football First on Sky Sports last night as I recorded it. Checked it out finally and I was pleased to see United finally turn up after an abysmal couple of weeks. I know it was against Wolves, who aren't much of a threat away but it was nice to see United balance it out defensively and attacking wise. What was even more pleasing was seeing the clinical finishing from both Rooney and Nani even though we could of easily got more goals.

Since United's devastating loss to City a couple of months back, United have been somewhat reluctant in their attack and as we all know, were picking up 1-0 victories. They were more cautious in defence and going forward and despite picking up the 3 points and putting in a decent showing here and there, the carelessness remained as seen in the Basel match. However, against Wolves, United moved the ball a lot better, were sharp in possession and very creative, solid defensively and used the wings a lot better I feel. I felt United had been lacking when utilizing the wings in recent games but against Wolves, they dominated the game down there, used the width well and some brilliant crosses were put into the Wolves box.

Hopefully, this performance can continute with some easier fixtures against QPR, Fulham and Wigan to come. I'd also like to see Valencia and Nani get a start again on their respective wings with Young on the bench. Young had a brilliant start to the season but has sort of derailed off the tracks a bit in recent games since returning from injury. I'd put him on the bench for a game or two and then see if he improves and shows the form he had at the start of the season. 

Anyway, as for the Wolves game, a lot of individuals stood out; Ferdinand was fantastic in defence and was the best player out of the back four and I thought Evans had a very good game also, looked very comfortable. Carrick dominated the midfield and has seemed to regain his very best form since returning to the United team, Nani was excellent and Valencia bossed the game on the right wing with some perfect crosses supplied into the Wolves box gaining a couple of assists in the process. Welbeck was great and some of his balls out to the channels were sublime and Rooney looked strong and can hopefully go on a good run in front of goal this month. However, Man of the Match for me goes to Jones once again. He's been the signing of the season and has done a terrific job as a centreback, right back and in central midfield. Some of his runs through the middle of the park were epic and his passing was top notch and he delivered a beautiful ball into the box at one point, which should have created a goal for someone. He also won the ball for us a lot and had tremendous workrate, running all around the pitch. He's developing a good understanding with Carrick in midfield, so let that continue.

Now onto QPR and fingers crossed United continue to get some points while City have a couple of tough fixtures and hopefully drop some points.

I'm also rooting for a Chelsea win today.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

come on city, steamroll chelsea plz


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*

Chelsea's defence is so loose, that even Gary Oak could just slide on in. Either Mario or Aguero will make a mockery of them.

Not sure if anyone has mentioned it, but while City can only PERHAPS stop Spurs, the mighty Stoke train can beat them. Woo woo!

Also lmao @ West Brom losing to Wigan after Woy compared Wigan bidding for Odemwingie to West Brom ever bidding for Messi. The cunt deserves it after spouting off stupid shit like that.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum...3c9f42de34dbe46ab96908f7e72e77&topic=282540.0
> 
> This RAWK poster thinks Ferguson calling Suarez a diver is why everyone criticises him. A fairly amusing thread. Especially:
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao conspiracy against poor Suarez. I love RAWK, it's the most paranoid forum I've ever seen, even including some of the United ones that shout 'ABU' when a player gets called offside incorrectly or we get a bad draw in a cup. They're just, on the whole, mental and spend half their time posting about how Ferguson is scared because they're rising again, when everyone else in the world is looking at Man City as the threat.
> 
> Good game yesterday, needed that sort of performance, and more importantly scoreline. Jones activated beast mode again, outside of Carrick he may be currently our best choice for midfield. A Jones-Carrick-Cleverley midfield could be our best option now for big games, not that we'll have 3 players in any one position fit :side:
> 
> Bad result for Newcastle, could be the start of their slide down the table. Shame, really.


I saw Samee on RAWK when I was having a look through for some pics. Yeah.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I suspect Liverpool fans are going to be mad when the #CHELSEACHARGE charges through Citeh tonight.

Tbf, we've defended sooooo much better in the last 2 games. If we keep the deep line and start Romeu ahead of Mikel, I'll hold some hope. But then again, Bosingwa or Ferreira are likely to start at RB. Hmmm... AVB may regret banishing Alex at the end of this game.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

It depends what the kid controlling Luiz decides to do. 8*D


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Emarosa said:


> SPURS: challenging for the title.


SPURS: finishing above Liverpool but not challenging for the title.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Chelsea's defence is so loose, that even Gary Oak could just slide on in. Either Mario or Aguero will make a mockery of them.
> 
> Not sure if anyone has mentioned it, but while City can only PERHAPS stop Spurs, the mighty Stoke train can beat them. Woo woo!
> 
> Also lmao @ West Brom losing to Wigan after Woy compared Wigan bidding for Odemwingie to West Brom ever bidding for Messi. The cunt deserves it after spouting off stupid shit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> *I saw Samee on RAWK when I was having a look through for some pics. Yeah*.


Does he still think Downing was a great signing? :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Alex McLeish: Not playing Insomnia, yet curing it at the same time. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I saw Samee on RAWK when I was having a look through for some pics. Yeah.


Does anyone here actually have an account on Rawk? I tried to sign up to troll but registration is closed. I guess diddums Liverpool fans on there can't stand anything negative being said. 

Oh and I found 'Kizza' on another wrestling forum. 10,000 posts and not one of them about Man City :hmm: WF poser troll imo, I'll get back to you with more details. Yeah.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Come on City


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

inb4 City beat Chelsea 
inb4 AVB goes to media crying


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

If Chelsea are losing tonight, I hope Neville trolls Villa-Boas again. Uppity ginger prick can't seem to take a little criticism.

Santos is out for three months according to SSN. Arsenal must be fairly light at full-back now, wouldn't be surprised if they bought someone in January.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> If Chelsea are losing tonight, I hope Neville trolls Villa-Boas again. Uppity ginger prick can't seem to take a little criticism.


Yeah, he should just throw his toys out the pram and storm out...


----------



## Seb

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Or just call the journalist stupid right to their face. Or boycott Sky for the next 7 years.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

C'mon Chelski


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

this is not going to end well


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

then again, we somehow pulled wins out of our asses last year vs united, last year vs city, and this year vs valencia and newcastle. so maybe we have a win in us. maybe


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

c'mon chelsea you bunch of cunts :side:


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


>


he's a donkey on the edge !!!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> then again, we somehow pulled wins out of our asses last year vs united, last year vs city, and this year vs valencia and newcastle. so maybe we have a win in us. maybe


Only think is this City team is better than all of those you mentioned. We have a chance, but we're definitely underdogs.


----------



## God™

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

As long as we don't get 6-1'd I'll be happy.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I'm backing Chelsea for this purely on the basis that City are going to lose eventually and I think AVB will catch a break sometime soon. So not much logic there, just a hunch.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I think Chelsea will edge this one too. Stuck £15 on a 2-1 Chelsea win with Drogba to score first @ 50/1. Don't expect it to come off but hey ho. Also put a £5 on him to score a header at 9/1.

*Edit:
*


Seb said:


> Nige who would you rather see go, Venky's or Kean (Assuming Kean stayed if Venky's left)?


Venky's are screwing the club up financially and it's very worrying right now. On the pitch, Kean is to blame. If we go down I think we're going to have big problems, similar to what you guys went through.

Honestly right now I'd rather Venky's go if it means someone comes in and gives us a chance of staying afloat. Then if we did go down we might have some chance of being competitive to get back in the Premiership.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

at best i can see chelsea getting a point, just think city will be too good for them, especially if luiz is playing in defence


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I dunno who I am gonna be cheering for, I despise City, but I don't want Spurs to fall down the ranks because of a Chelsea win.

:hmm:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Chelsea: Cech, Bosingwa, Terry, Ivanovic, Cole, Romeu, Ramires, Meireles, Mata, Drogba, Sturridge

Man City: Hart, Zabaleta, Lescott, Kompany, Clichy, Barry, Y. Toure, Milner, Silva, Balotelli, Aguero


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

da fuck? no luiz?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

picked that team exactly except dzeko for mario (who i tipped would start before i changed it). yeah1993


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> da fuck? no luiz?


Suspended I think.

I also just got my comment posted on the BBC live text football page. I think I might cry with joy.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

LOL Balotelli just walks through.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

BALO FUCKING TELLI!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Have to be shitting me.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

brb getting fined for breaking curfew. 

brb scoring in 1st minute.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

laughable defending against the great man


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Chelsea charge, my ass. 

If they lose here then they will have lost to United, City, Arsenal and Liverpool, three of those at home. Poor.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

LMAO Chelsea's defense is horrid.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Chelsea's defending is beyond horrible. They need a completely new back 4, Christ.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

didnt expect a goal that early.

impressive.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Did Wilkins just say Jose Baswong? My word.

I knew this'd be a waste of time to watch. City have cheated mode activated this season (up-down-left-right-a-MARIO), it's pretty frustrating.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

City completely in control so far


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Joel, Rockhead, Redeadening. Sup with the #CHELSEACHARGE


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Is Terry carrying his wallet in his pocket? slow as anything.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Drogba down. 

Maybe time for TORRES?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

That Chelsea physio is probably one of the most beutiuful women involved in Football

But anyway good game so far


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

1 - 1 RAUL MEIRELES

Edit

Great cross from Sturridge


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

1-1 and Torres isn't even on yet. City = Fucked.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

lol Meireles has been giving the ball away all game, bu good job making up for it.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> *That Chelsea physio is probably one of the most beutiuful women involved in Football*
> 
> But anyway good game so far


Eva Carneiro? Yeah, she hot.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Great Play by Sturridge, If he's not in the Euro squad this summer then there is something seriosuly wrong with Capello

Meireless a very lucky boy


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> That Chelsea physio is probably one of the most beutiuful women involved in Football












She takes the title from Karren Brady. (Wow, there's slim pickings in football...)

CHELSEA CHARGE!

Never doubted them.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Karen Brady? Fuck, I'd smash Delia Smith before that pig faced rat. At least with Delia you'll get a nice meal out of it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

^ :lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Yeah there's really not much choice, Just Delia Smith, Karen Brady, Eva Carniero and Sian Massey (The linesman that got Gray sacked)


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Karen Brady? Fuck, I'd smash Delia Smith before that pig faced rat. At least with Delia you'll get a nice meal out of it.





















I'll stick with Karren. There's less of a....grandmother vibe from her.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Sky Sports News is the place for all the women in football .


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Let me get it in for the last time - #CHELSEACHARGE

Ok cool, City to kill us in the 2nd.



Irish Jet said:


> Karen Brady? Fuck, I'd smash Delia Smith before that pig faced rat. At least with Delia you'll get a nice meal out of it.


:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Sky Sports News is the place for all the women in football .


Damn beat me too it. But yeah even Sain Massay aint that great. Eva Carniero takes the title by default tbh.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

If Brady offered herself to me I'd be a little wary, she seems like the woman who would give you the best night of your life but the next day she goes to the papers and tells the wolrd how you only lasted 2 minutes with your 4 inch penis

With Delia it may not be a great night but I doubt she would embarrass you in that way


----------



## Seb

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Karen Brady looks like an uglier Kelly Brook, but definitely still would. She's also a moody bitch which probably means she'd be completely taking charge in the sack. Also, a good meal from Delia Smith is probably something popular from the 70's, or a Tuna salad. She's no Ramsay in the kitchen.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Great play by Mata there, Kompany lucky not to get a yellow there.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Clichy is such a bad defender


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Lmao Clichy get the fuck out of here.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Definite yellow. Wilkins bias, 'the DYNAMIC Ramires!'. lolclichy.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I hate Ray Wilkins as a commentator but I would love to have him as a coach. Clichy had to go, silly tackle


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Best thing Arsenal have done in recent years is actually sell Clichy for money.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

come on, there's hope. there's always hope.....

the colour of hope is blue


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Chelsea really needs to capitalize here.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I smell blood. Is it happening? is mancini gonna do it? thats right, hes gonna go old school and PLAY DEFENSIVE


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

PELANTY (/Waddle)


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

PENALTYYY


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

OH GOD


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

SUPER FRANK!


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

dammit 2-1


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Dat Fwank


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

CHELSEA MOTHERFUCKING CHARGE


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

How the hell are we winning this??? Absolutely delighted but City have absolutely shat this one away.

OH NO! What the hell is going on Mancini is bringing on a striker :S, where's the defensive mid?????


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Is the 4th official just trolling all the subs?

City'll still somehow win this, or at least get a point.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

BALOLTELLI


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Oh sweet jesus Mikel? Really?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

#CHELSEACHARGE

Never in doubt :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

oh well

took a man down, away from home to beat us. plus we should've had a pen


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

miracle at stamford fucking bridge!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Well i'll be fucked 

#CHELSEACHARGE doing the deed


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

fffffffuuuuuuuccccccckkkkkkkk.

practically a must-win next week at the Eastlands. 

5 points back of 4th place looks very probable. Shit.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Even though the result pushes us out the top 4 I'm glad chelsea won had enough of the media calling them the next invincible's.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

cant wait to batter arsenal, should be fun.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Congrats Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

AVB gonna start trollin the media now 8*D

cant wait to see Van Persie FC carve up city next


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I haven't been this happy with a result in ages. We were dominated for the majority of the first half and got a good share of luck but I couldn't care less. Great game and a gritty 2-1 win. 

Can't wait for Villas-Boas to start crapping on the media now, always a fun press conference.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

In all honesty, Chelsea wasn't that great.

It's a great win but I expected better after the red card.

They get the three points, which is the most important.

#bitterliverpoolfan


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

RVP will score 3 and the city downward spiral will begin 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> RVP will score 3 and the city downward spiral will begin 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

kompany to take out van persie 2 mins in and end their season.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

FourFourTom FourFourTom
FT: Russia 2-1 Abu Dhabi. #ElCashico #OilFirmDerby


I like the nicknames.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I think you're all forgetting our beautiful:yum: chairwoman, Anuradha Desai. You just know Steve Kean's tapping her.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> kompany to take out van persie 2 mins in and end their season.


You mad your team of mercenaries isn't good enough to go unbeaten huh? :flip


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

no. im watching whose line. i cant be mad.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> FourFourTom FourFourTom
> FT: Russia 2-1 Abu Dhabi. #ElCashico #OilFirmDerby
> 
> 
> I like the nicknames.


Haha classic.


Not sure how kiz feels but i thought subbing both aguero and silva was pretty negative and silly, but i suppose city were down to 10 and mancini was thinking about the draw.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> FourFourTom FourFourTom
> FT: Russia 2-1 Abu Dhabi. #ElCashico #OilFirmDerby
> 
> 
> I like the nicknames.


Beautiful


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

#ARSENALCHARGE?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Robin Van Persie FC to sink city.


----------



## God™

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*










feels good man


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

From their Official twitter feed:

MCFC Manchester City FC
90. Clattenburg over rules a linesman's decision. Not often you see that... Oh wait, its in Chelsea's favour... makes sense.

:lmao


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> kompany to take out van persie 2 mins in and end their season.


you can dream



Overrated said:


> RVP will score 3 and the city downward spiral will begin 8*D


we can dream

i think we'll lose but RVP will survive the game


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Avb "it was a medium tackle"

wtf does that even mean :lmao


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



LAMPARD AND MEIRELES YOU LEGENDS!


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

First time I've ever rooted for Chelsea if memory serves me correct. Good to see Man City lose. Man, AVB's voice hurts my ears though. Cough it up and spit it out, man.


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Great game for us and I didn't expect anything from it. One thing to note is that Romeu is decent, very decent infact and I hope he continues getting spells in the team. 

Fortunate not to concede a pen in the first half but that's football, refs are blind most the time anyway sooo yeah. We came out spirited knowing we had to do a favour not only to ourselves but to the league title contenders and we did just that, despite the win I do feel we need some fresh blood in January simply because not having Kalou, Alex and Anelka for much longer will leave a gap, no matter how crap a couple of them can be for us. 

3 games of vital important, Newcastle away, Valencia and City at home, to come out with 3/3 wins was superb. Hope this eases the pressure from the media / anyone behind the scenes contemplating sacking AVB


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Scott_90 said:


> First time I've ever rooted for Chelsea if memory serves me correct. Good to see Man City lose. Man, AVB's voice hurts my ears though. Cough it up and spit it out, man.


Got Wigan next should be another 3 points


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> Avb "it was a medium tackle"
> 
> wtf does that even mean :lmao


Too ecstatic to think lol


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*










Keep dreaming


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Chelsea should drop Romeu for Mikel. Romeu is far too mobile and actually makes it out to challenges + keeps the ball. It's not right.



Overrated said:


> RVP will score 3 and the city downward spiral will begin 8*D


Until they just buy RVP and walk the league. 8*D


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Must admit im pretty gutted about Citys unbeaten run ending tonight, United only 2 points behind them now!:sad:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

No untouchables season for Man City :mark:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

love the new sig steamed hams 

gotta love drogba's masterful time wasting in the end too lol


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

chrishoy Chris Hoy
Just for the record 1) I don't need glasses and 2) I do not lead a double life as an English premiere league ref. That's Chris Foy.

chrishoy Chris Hoy
Still getting some rather amusing grief from Spurs fans! On the plus side I've learned some new 4 letter words today. #FoyNotHoy

chrishoy Chris Hoy
Hahahaha! RT “@chutneymutt: #Chris Hoy, not only are you a useless c**t of a referee, you also support Stoke.”

And Spurs fans think Foy is blind. Dear lord.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I will give RVP GOAT status if he sinks City with a hat-trick.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I'd mark if RVP did this to Man Citeh team


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Villa will beat Liverpool next weekend. #DARRENBENTCHARGE

Hold on I just realised the last goal Downing scored was against Liverpool, lol


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Downing to put the ball in the net for the first time this week. It'll probably be an own goal.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

AGENT DOWNING has been doing his best to help Villa get that 8th place.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> No untouchables season for Man City :mark:


As if they ever had a chance.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> As if they ever had a chance.


i gave them 6/1 odds of doing it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> i gave them 6/1 odds of doing it.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> i gave them 6/1 odds of doing it.


:lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

woohoo. we beat city without even playing at our best 8*D


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Hope this starts dat slump for city. They have Arsenal next don't they?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> i gave them 6/1 odds of doing it.


Shit, I only just got that.

Bastard :side:.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Emarosa said:


> Hope this starts dat slump for city. They have Arsenal next don't they?


yeah. lets hope rvp is hungry and gervinho and walcot fucking feel like finishing for once


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I'd mark if RVP did this to Man Citeh team


That video gave me an erection. :yum:


----------



## Goku

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Memo to Arsenal players:

"Pass the ball to Van Persie. That's Van Persie, the Dutch guy."


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

lolol citeh.

chelsea beat them not even playing that well. they took advantage of the extra man and pushed them high up, but played into their hands way too much with lofted balls that were so easy for city to defend, they always looked better off running at the defence. clichy showing his true colours finally, dire performance.

oh, and how did yaya not get sent off? the FA really should be taking action, completely laughable he didn't get a yellow card when he should have had about 3 sending offs.

got to think our front 3 will get a lot of joy against that defence with them not really having any FBs fit apart from Zabaleta. getting some points is definitely the aim.


having our 4 FBs is bad. not only does it mean our attack on the flanks will be poor, it means we have to break up the CB partnership of Kos-Vermaelen, and it couldn't come at a worse time at this busy Christmas period, we could see yet more injuries to defenders. it's a vicious cycle, but at least Jenkinson and Gibbs are back in 1-2 weeks, and Sagna is back at the start of January, along with JW19.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

richards will play.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Wouldn't be at all shocked if Gunner attacked THE MIGHTY JENK with a steel chair to prolong his layoff.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

wasn't richards supposed to be back for the chelsea game? he might not be ready. another note on last night, clattenburg overall had a shocking game, stonewall pen from silva turned down, give that and it changes the game completely.

huge news, paul smith from the sunday mirror says robin van persie will sign a new contract at arsenal, and was apparenty said it very assuredly. not believing anything until it comes on arsenal.com, but a top journo saying that instils some confidence.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Paul Smith, i'm assuming this is the guy with the 50's greased back black hair, is easily the most outspoken and 'full of bullshit' football journalist in the country. Thinks he knows everything about everyone. Makes him very fun to watch on Sunday Supplement though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ity-squad-Chelsea-defeat-Christmas-party.html

Were you there, Kiz?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Paul Smith, i'm assuming this is the guy with the 50's greased back black hair, is easily the most outspoken and 'full of bullshit' football journalist in the country. Thinks he knows everything about everyone. Makes him very fun to watch on Sunday Supplement though.


Oh that's who Paul Smith is....hardly a top journo Stringer 8*D



Joel said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ity-squad-Chelsea-defeat-Christmas-party.html
> 
> Were you there, Kiz?












Where's Barry?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

bad news for fletcher , hopefully gets well soon



> On behalf of Darren Fletcher, Manchester United wishes to announce that he is taking an extended break from football for health reasons.
> 
> Over the past year he has had several absence periods which we have attributed to a viral illness in order to respect his right to medical confidentiality. Darren has, in fact, been suffering from ulcerative colitis (a chronic inflammatory bowel condition) for some time preceding this.
> 
> Whilst he was able to maintain remission of symptoms for a considerable period this has proved more difficult recently and Darren’s continued desire to play and his loyalty to both his club and country has probably compromised the chances of optimising his own health and fitness.
> 
> He has therefore accepted medical advice to take an extended break from the demands of training and playing in order to afford the best chance possible of achieving full remission once again.
> 
> We request that his privacy is respected and hope that the removal of the additional stress associated with speculation regarding his health will also aid his recovery.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Very sad news. Hopefully he can recover fully and get back to playing football.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Get well soon, Fletch .


----------



## EGame

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Wow, as if United need another blow to their midfield blow.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ity-squad-Chelsea-defeat-Christmas-party.html
> 
> Were you there, Kiz?












DONTELLI!

Really bad news about Fletcher . Hopefully he isn't out for too long and he can continue playing football ASAP.


----------



## AndyEmm

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Always sad to see, get well soon Fletcher.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Hopefully he gets well soon.

I am suspicious of the virus he has, but this is not the time.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Bad news for Fletcher. When he did first come back from illness, he looks very pale and weak I thought. Hope he can get back to his top form.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Hopefully he gets well soon.
> 
> I am suspicious of the virus he has, but this is not the time.


Suspicious of what? It says in the quoted part from the United statement that the virus reason was just to protect his medical confidentiality, and he has a chronic inflammatory bowel condition. Basically something that can lead to Crohn's Disease in a worst-case scenario. So, I guess you were right to be suspicious, just late!

Awful news for the guy, though. I'm surprised he made any sort of return, you could see looking at him that he wasn't well. Worked so hard to get to the position and level he did, this must be an awful blow for him.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Hope he makes a full recovery, whether he ever plays for us again or not. One of my favourite United players and I only wish him the best.

Really horrible, knew something must have been up that he wasn't even getting games to maybe play his was back into form, we're so weak in midfield now it's unbelievable.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*










and people call our lads 'thugs'


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

arsenal are obviously still the thugs


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Seems like the Ref just about missed that slap. Had he seen it I'm sure it would have been a straight red.

Edit

KK BRINGING BACK THE BEWBS!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

dempsey shoulda got red for his headbutt on bellamy yaknow


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> and people call our lads 'thugs'


They are.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

its true but other guys suck too


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Poor Fletcher. Sad to hear. Hope he gets better.

Other news: *TORRES FOR SALE?*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...m-January-flop-striker.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

woohoo! we only lost 30 million pounds, the premiership, and the champions league!


but worth every penny


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

It's probably BS though.

Cant trust any source nowadays.

It would be the correct decision to sell Torress in my opinion, he has been horrible.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Waiting for AVB to come out and say the informant for the Daily Mail is useless too.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

LOL Dailymail

According to them, Kaka is going to sign for Spurs and Benzema is off to arsenal...


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

hmmmmm. im conflicted. on one hand, i want torres to leave, but kaka at spurs? lawls


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> its true but other guys suck too


Don't bring Sol Campbell into this.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*










HARTDOG


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Sucks for Fletcher, hope he gets better, we really are thinning in midfield now.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

A good watch for a Liverpool fan.

Shows all of Torres goals for Liverpool.

Cant believe how shite he's become.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Sad news about Fletcher, you could tell something wasn't right for a while now. Hope he gets better. Our midfield is really lacking depth now; Carrick and Jones is a decent partnership at the moment but with Cleverley still out, Anderson not back until February and now the loss of Fletcher, we need to either sign a new midfielder, which is long overdue or call up someone from the reserves. Park is more of a winger and Giggs isn't going to be able to play all games. I'd prefer it if we were to buy someone in the January transer window.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Destiny said:


> A good watch for a Liverpool fan.
> 
> Shows all of Torres goals for Liverpool.
> 
> Cant believe how shite he's become.


:mark:'d at all of these pretty much. was such an exciting, classy player when he was with us. he fell right off when he left us. 

looking back, some of my personal favourites are : realised theres too many


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> call up someone from the reserves.












u rang?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Destiny said:


> A good watch for a Liverpool fan.
> 
> Shows all of Torres goals for Liverpool.
> 
> Cant believe how shite he's become.


He was such a phenomenal player for us, absolutely sensational. Pace, technique and clinical finishing from any area of the pitch. Watching that you realise he had it all; poacher's finishes with either foot, long-range drives, mazy runs and headers. It's crazy to think just how far he has fallen in such a short period of time, only Ronaldinho can match him in that regard.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



> Manchester City have been granted special dispensation to delay Yaya Toure’s departure for the Africa Cup of Nations.
> 
> The Ivory Coast international had looked set to miss out on the FA Cup third round match against Manchester United and the first-leg of the League Cup semi-final with Liverpool, while the same principle is also in place for Yaya’s brother, Kolo Toure.
> 
> Although glad he can take part in two important matches, Yaya admits to feeling indifferent about the situation with his loyalties split between club and country.
> 
> The former Barcelona man told reporters: "Our country needs people like myself and Didier Drogba because there is a war and it's important we do what we can for our people, but this is also a crucial time of the season.
> 
> “There are two crucial months coming up and now I am going to miss one of them.
> 
> “The team, the club and the manager need me, but I will have to go away and play in a different competition.
> 
> "It's difficult as I am very focused for City and we need all the players.
> 
> “I have to go because my country is going through some difficult things, but I am a little bit guilty and confused about it.
> 
> “My loyalties are divided and I do feel a little bit sad. But City will cope.
> 
> “We have fantastic players who can take my place, such as Nigel de Jong and Gareth Barry, while Owen Hargreaves is also working very hard to come back."
> 
> The tournament, hosted in Gabon and Equatorial Guinea, begins on January 21 with Ivory Coast’s first match taking place in Malabo against Sudan on the next day.


sexcellent


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Owen Hargreaves, he's working very hard.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



> Former Manchester United midfielder Paul Ince believes the transfer window will come at just the right time for the club, who announced yesterday that midfielder Darren Fletcher is to take an extended break from the game because of a chronic inflammatory bowel condition.
> 
> The Old Trafford club had previously stated they did not intend doing much activity in the transfer window - but Ince believes the absence of the Scotland international means they may reverse that decision.
> 
> With fellow midfielders Anderson and Tom Cleverley sidelined and central defender Nemanja Vidic also injured, Ince believes Tottenham's Luka Modric may interest manager Alex Ferguson.
> 
> Ince told BBC Radio Five Live: "I feel they need that creativity in midfield, losing Paul Scholes was a big loss obviously. You're not going to get players like Roy Keane or Bryan Robson, those players aren't around anymore.
> 
> "The game has changed since then and you don't get those type of characters, so he (Ferguson) has got to look at another way of controlling the midfield and I think that can come from creativity in someone like Luka Modric or Andres Iniesta, they are the players I would be looking at.
> 
> "I'm sure Sir Alex will take stock and he'll be looking at what type of player he will need in January and it won't just be in midfield, I'm sure he's looking at a centre-half with Vidic being out.
> 
> "But I'm sure he knows what to do, there's no point me telling him what to do because he's the greatest manager I've ever played under."
> 
> Former West Ham, Liverpool and United midfielder Ince also believes a goalscorer should be on Ferguson's wishlist, particularly with Javier Hernandez out for several weeks with an ankle injury.
> 
> He added: "There is a lot of pressure on Rooney and we saw what that did to him in the World Cup. If you are going to compete with the likes of Manchester City and Chelsea you need someone who is going to score you 20 goals a season and you can't just rely on Wayne Rooney to do it year in and year out.
> 
> "Nani has chipped in and Ashley Young was flying early on, but they have quietened down form-wise, so you wonder where the goals are going to come from. [Dimitar] Berbatov's not playing enough, Michael Owen is out injured again and Danny Welbeck is still a young lad but he will chip in with goals."


LOL INCE. Wonder why he didn't make it as a manager at the top level?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Destiny said:


> A good watch for a Liverpool fan.
> 
> Shows all of Torres goals for Liverpool.
> 
> Cant believe how shite he's become.


:hmm:

I hate that guy.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

So many amazing goals in that video. His very first against Chelsea, the volley against Blackburn, his first against Derby at home, his goal against Derby away, the goal away to Marseille, the curler against Sunderland, all his goals against Middlesbrough. The guy was a beast :mark:


----------



## D17

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> u rang?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*






:lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> :hmm:
> 
> I hate that guy.


scored against you for fun, can't score with you to save his life. I'd take Torres back at Liverpool tbh, not for 20 mil though.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

A retard could work out that Torres is suffering from having no confidence at the moment. And he's not exactly going get it back playing the last 10 minutes of most games. He's no where near 50 million though on the best of his days.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I remember saying it a month or so ago that Torres needs to go to somewhere like Malaga where he can earn quite a bit of money in a less demanding league at a less demanding club. He clearly does have 0 confidence and well being under such pressure from playing under the English Media & Expectations at a club like Chelsea isn't doing him any kind of good. Also don't think coming back to us will help him rediscover himself. I just think he needs a whole new change of scenary. Especially since he's what 27/28? He hasn't exactly got much of his best days left in him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

No matter where Torres goes, his pace will not magically return and that was a major part of his game.

He's also not very clever, so he won't be able to adapt his game.

Edit: Here's a fun game. What happened here?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Edit: Here's a fun game. What happened here?


im guessing its this brilliant tackle by scott parker on joe 'better than messi' cole


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Yep. What a tackle from Scott /wilkins

I almost forgot he played for us. I was pissed a few months ago that we did not go for him after watching his performances for Spurs, but Romeu has cushioned the blow. He's just getting better and better. I'm sure Barca won't need him, as they have amazing talent coming through 24/7 (especially in the middle of the park) so I look forward to watching his development.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

or if romeu doesnt work out, just stick a mannequin in the midfield

its just as effective as mikel at a much cheaper price


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> or if romeu doesnt work out, just stick a mannequin in the midfield
> 
> its just as effective as mikel at a much cheaper price



I'd argue more so. At least a mannequin won't get caught out of position.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Terrible news about fletcher, awful condition to have.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Heel said:


> LOL INCE. Wonder why he didn't make it as a manager at the top level?


Ince is the only 'manager' who makes Kean look credible. Both clueless cunts.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Ince is the only 'manager' who makes Kean look credible. Both clueless cunts.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

PIM VERBEEK, what a TOOL


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Mr. Let's change our tactics before we play Germany for no reason and then get humbled.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I copped so much shit at work for saying we would get owned. So i did the sensible thing and raked in about 200 bucks from the dumbfucks who thought we would be close against the Germans.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I had an outrageous multi that involved us getting a draw because the odds were much better. It was all going well too until Vidic stuck his hand up for a ridiculous handball in the Serbia/Ghana game. Not that it mattered in the end obv.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Ince is the only 'manager' who makes Kean look credible. Both clueless cunts.


INCE = Master tactician!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



> Mario Balotelli's remarkable penchant for embroiling himself in controversy at Manchester City has resurfaced in the form of a training-ground confrontation with his team-mate Micah Richards.
> 
> The two players clashed towards the end of a practice match preparing for Sunday's game against Arsenal. Witnesses reported that words were exchanged before the two players squared up.
> 
> Richards, in particular, seemed aggrieved by what had been said and the defender had to be restrained by other players as he sought to prolong the argument.
> 
> The incident has been described as "minor" behind the scenes at City, where it has been stressed that it was quickly forgotten once the players had returned to the dressing room. Richards and Balotelli get on well and are understood to have shaken hands.
> 
> It will, however, be added to the increasingly lengthy list of misdemeanours involving Balotelli at a time when the manager, Roberto Mancini, has spoken openly about being exasperated about the striker's apparent inability to conform.
> 
> Balotelli's form on the pitch has been undermined by a series of off-the-field incidents that has left City's management wondering how prolific he could be if he were to be more devoted to the game. Instead, the man who revealed a "Why Always Me?" T-shirt after scoring the opening goal of the 6-1 thrashing of Manchester United is someone Mancini believes has stayed too young too long.
> 
> Balotelli, to put it into context, is currently living in a city-centre hotel after his country house was set on fire when he and some friends set off fireworks through a bathroom window on the eve of the United derby.
> 
> Among other issues, he also had to explain to Mancini before the 2-1 defeat at Chelsea on Monday why he had broken a curfew and was seen out at 1am in Manchester city centre on Sunday. While the latest incident is unlikely to lead to any form of disciplinary action, the frequency with which Balotelli finds himself in trouble demonstrates, again, why this is a player who can infuriate his manager.
> 
> There is also an unwanted sense of deja vu for the Premier League leaders, with a number of similar incidents breaking out at City's training ground over the last year.
> 
> Balotelli himself was involved in two of them, lashing out at Jerome Boateng after reacting badly to a challenge. Emmanuel Adebayor and Kolo Touré were photographed rolling around the floor during another fight and, with Balotelli also photographed clashing with Vincent Kompany in May, the various issues have fuelled a perception that Mancini has assembled one of the more combustible squads in the top division.
> 
> City say this is not the case and that these kinds of incidents happen at other clubs – the difference being that photographers can get easier access at their Carrington base because of a public footpath that runs by the side of the pitches. The club are putting up new fences in an attempt to keep out the cameras.


Oh, Mario :lmao.

He's great. A huge troll, but great.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

That's probably the least interesting story he's been involved in.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

yeah

now if mario shot him with a crossbow or ran over him with a solid gold bentley, then we'll talk


This part struck me as odd though


> City say this is not the case and that these kinds of incidents happen at other clubs – the difference being that photographers can get easier access at their Carrington base because of a public footpath that runs by the side of the pitches. The club are putting up new fences in an attempt to keep out the cameras.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> yeah
> 
> now if mario shot him with a crossbow or ran over him with a solid gold bentley, then we'll talk


Only if it was a Bentley FULL OF CASH!


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> This part struck me as odd though


It's true saying that this happens at other clubs because with 25 guys training some will be over competitive or over serious.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Suarez verdict today, will be far easier to just sweep it under the rug and find him not guilty, so that's what i'm expecting.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

If it looks like he'll be found not guilty, will Fergie time be permitted for extra deliberation?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

From what i've read, he's basically admitted to saying what he said (10 times), but his defence is the word "*****" is a friendly term where he grew up. Yeah, i'm sure he's that naive after playing in Europe for several years.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

we played manchester when? i can't even remember..and it's taken this long?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Same thing with Terry. They are only now reviewing new evidence? Come on. He either said it or he didn't. You have all the evidence in video already. Just get to a decision.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> we played manchester when? i can't even remember..and it's taken this long?


If you're going to tarnish someone's character for the rest of their life (see Ron Atkinson) and likely hand them a lengthy punishment, you can't rush a decision. Dalglish had the same complaints as you.

As for Terry, wasn't there a CPS investigation as well? Probably waiting/waited for that to finish.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

exclusive footage:






8*D


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> From what i've read, he's basically admitted to saying what he said (10 times), but his defence is the word "*****" is a friendly term where he grew up. Yeah, i'm sure he's that naive after playing in Europe for several years.


I call my friends ***** all the time! 


Seriously, not even black people I know see ***** as offensive, they even call me it!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Clattermole and Bendtner damaging cars in Newcastle in the morning of December 6th? :lmao

They have both been bailed out.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

:lmao oh dear


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Clattermole a thug? I certainly didn't see that coming.

Shep, as a native of Sunderland invading Newcastle, were you involved in this? :hmm:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Scum bastards :side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I wonder if MON will send them to the FACKING reserves?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Scum bastards :side:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Clattermole a thug? I certainly didn't see that coming.
> 
> Shep, as a native of Sunderland invading Newcastle, were you involved in this? :hmm:


I was out with Nile that night, he was showing me how to be gangsta. :side: then the plan was to get his car while he was distracted...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


>












Fuck, that's such a great badge. Why did they have to change it


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

the suarez verdict should be out soon, but in the meantime this is a tweet from a liverpool twitter page which has 65,000 followers 



> Love how many Mancs are taking the high horse on the Suarez case. Calling someone ***** is the same as calling someone caucasian. Or blonde


:side:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

:lmao.

scousers gonna scouse.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

That is probably the most dumbest Tweet I've ever seen, that statement is just beyond Stupid

As for the Sunderland players in Newcastle I'm not compleltly suprised Cattermole is involved 

But on the brighter side of things, the Christmas fixture list cluster fuck will be starting way this Saturday, wonder which manager will be the first to complain?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I'm gonna go into a scouse bar tonight, which is not code for a gay bar, and call the first black person a ***** to see what happens.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Suarez verdict :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Vader13 said:


> I'm gonna go into a scouse bar tonight, which is not code for a gay bar, and call the first black person a ***** to see what happens.


Black guy: What the fuck?!
Vader: Don't be hypocrites, you all defend Suarez for that shit!
Bartender: This is an Everton bar, lad...
Vader: Fuck...


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

now they've delayed the suarez verdict till tuesday


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> the suarez verdict should be out soon, but in the meantime this is a tweet from a liverpool twitter page which has 65,000 followers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how many Mancs are taking the high horse on the Suarez case. Calling someone ***** is the same as calling someone caucasian. Or blonde
> 
> 
> 
> :side:
Click to expand...


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

So that's one possibly out of the way. What about him flipping off the crowd? The Rooney swearing into the camera incident was done and dusted in a week, this one is equally as clear cut, are they just trying to work out if there's a rule against it or something? I thought he had been given extra time to make a story up or something, but I haven't heard anything about it in a while, may have missed something.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

apparently there is the option to extend Pogba's contract by 12 months, which is good, so he wont be leaving on a free at the end of the season, would be good to see him make the bench on sunday



> Sir Alex Ferguson is hopeful Paul Pogba will sign a new deal with the club after earmarking the young starlet as a potential midfield option for the remainder of the season.
> 
> The 18-year-old was part of the Youth Cup-winning side last season and made his first-team debut in the Carling Cup win at Leeds back in September.
> 
> The United manager says the club are in discussions with Pogba's representatives about a new contract and remains optimistic he will sign.
> 
> "We are negotiating with his agent and we want the boy to stay," he told reporters on Friday. "If he doesn’t want to there is not a lot you can do about it.
> 
> "We have an option on his contract which takes us into a year and a half away so in that respect there is not a great emergency. But we would like him to sign a new contract and if he wants to be a Manchester United player he knows what to do."
> 
> Sir Alex remains hopeful the French teenager will stay and insists he is at the perfect club to learn his trade and continue his progression.
> 
> "You hope he gets the right advice," added the boss. "All young players who remain here always do well particularly the ones with talent.
> 
> "It is down to the individual also. Matt Busby summed it up perfectly when he said you don't need to chase money at a club like Manchester United. He said it will eventually find you if you are a good enough player you will earn money. You become rich playing for Manchester United.
> 
> "Players can chase their money early in their career but at the end of it it's not the same as if they’d stayed here.
> 
> "You wouldn’t think you’d need to consider what he has here too long because he just needs to look around about him to realise that. A player has to take the decision himself as to what they think their best future will be. Most of the players who stay here have a good future."


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Why don't you just sign a new contract, united_07? 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Fucking agents and money. He has done fuck all in the game besides win an FA youth cup, now sign the contract, which I'm sure is very generous anyway considering how highly United rate him, and shut your fucking mouth and wait for your chance.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

yeah united_07 shut your fucking mouth and wait for your chance. renegade will retire soon enough and you can take his spot in the midfield


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Have to ask BOZZA what SAF thinks about this Pogba situation.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I'll never retire bitches 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

united_07 will join Arsenal then, and compete with Stringer for a spot in the midfield/under the invisibility cloak.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Have to ask BOZZA what SAF thinks about this Pogba situation.


"When I was at Manchester United Fergie delt with players who won't re-sign by throwing a teacup at them!"


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

city vs arsenal should be a good match, let see how our cl opponets perform


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Thinking that Arsenal may just sneak it 2-1 thanks to RVP and AGENT KOLO own goal tbh.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


>


Can't believe he's a Premier League player. We released him because he got in trouble with the police (and he was shit), Swindon gave him a trial and chose not to sign him but oh, in swoop Newcastle...


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

It's going to suck to be a Villa fan the next two games with Liverpool and Le Arse to face, I almost think that McLeish is a Birmingham double agent sent to get the Villa relegated. Should of just given O'Neil more money to spend at the start of last season.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*






:side:


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Shit day of games.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

hay man blackburn/west brom is gnna be good

im stuck on the accumulator, even though ive done a few ones already :side:

blackburn/west brom, everton/norwich, fulham/bolton, newcastle/swansea, wolves/stoke, wigan/chelsea, thoughts on results?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

brom everton newcastle draw chelsea


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Why don't you just sign a new contract, united_07? 8*D





Kiz said:


> yeah united_07 shut your fucking mouth and wait for your chance. renegade will retire soon enough and you can take his spot in the midfield


hey i thought i was ravel morrison?

anyway im off to darron gibson's house, no one takes my place on the bench and gets away with it


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> blackburn/west brom, everton/norwich, fulham/bolton, newcastle/swansea, wolves/stoke, wigan/chelsea, thoughts on results?


Draw, Everton, Draw, Draw, Stoke, Chelsea

No such problems picking my Accumalator for today, Chelsea, Hull, Charlton, MK Dons & Shrewsbury, Should be £95 in the bank for 7:30


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> Draw, Everton, Draw, Draw, Stoke, Chelsea
> 
> No such problems picking my Accumalator for today, Chelsea, Hull, Charlton, MK Dons & Shrewsbury, Should be £95 in the bank for 7:30


Thats a decent shout.

ive thrown in Oxford to beat northampton aswell on it.

Plymouth to win again at home vs hereford also worth a look


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

blackpool, hull, brighton/burnley over 2.5, bristol/forest over 2.5, cardiff/boro over 2.5, doncaster/lecister over 2.5. 

ipswich/derby, leeds/reading, petersborough/coventry, west ham/barnsley and palace/birmingham all over 2.5. (risky bet but thought its worth a shot. 

+ a couple of varied accumulators on the premier league


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Everton, Fulham, Leeds, West Ham, Sheff Wed, Shrewsbury.

And a few others :side:

2-1 win today as long as we have Captain Fantastic back.

edit: Krul; Simpson, Perch, Coloccini (c), Santon; Obertan, Cabaye, Tiote, Gutierrez; Best, Ba. 

Coloccini :mark:
Tiote :mark: :mark:


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> anyway im off to darron gibson's house, no one takes my place on the bench and gets away with it


oh they do


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

everton losing to norwich 0-1

:lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Nice to see Swansea brought their team bus all the way onto the pitch.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> everton losing to norwich 0-1
> 
> :lmao


norwich are a good side, cross everything and have good headers of the ball. i think norwich will stay up this season. 

wolves winning (Y)


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Nice to see Swansea brought their team bus all the way onto the pitch.


Suprised that Swansea are playing Defensive, I would of thought with Newcastle's defensive frailties that they would stick to there Attacking style of play


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



W.4.E said:


> norwich are a good side, cross everything and have good headers of the ball. i think norwich will stay up this season.
> 
> wolves winning (Y)


it is everton, not west ham or swansea or any other crap team who is losing, good to see swansea defending, so newcastle wont get full points. 

is something wrong with goal.com, i cant enter that website


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

once again wolves let a lead slip away, can see us going down this season sadly.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

To be honest I had Swansea - Newcastle down as a 0-0 simply because of Vorm and Krul. Wasn't expecting to see Swansea come out so defensively though, but fair play to them as it's worked so far.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



W.4.E said:


> once again wolves let a lead slip away, can see us going down this season sadly.


one can only hope.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

newcastle draw 0-0 to swansea, i guess they are very tough to beat, liverpool could not either


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Vader13 said:


> one can only hope.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> No such problems picking my Accumalator for today, Chelsea, Hull, Charlton, MK Dons & Shrewsbury, Should be £95 in the bank for 7:30


ugh Charlton :no:

Do the Venkey's realise getting relegated is going to cost them more money than to sack Kean

Not saying whoever takes over will keep them up put if they keep Kean then they will go down


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> it is everton, not west ham or swansea or any other crap team who is losing, good to see swansea defending, so newcastle wont get full points.
> 
> *is something wrong with goal.com*, i cant enter that website


Yeah, it's full of shit.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

i get a lot of good information.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

DEM TACTICS.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

play elokobi as much as possible for, professional reasons


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Riveting action at Wigan


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

dat danny sturridge


----------



## Dub

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

:lmao "Very expensive bench warmer" to describe Torres. Hilarious.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

ugh. this game sucks soooooo bad. none of the tactics make any sense, defence looks dumb as hell, bosingwa cant cross to save his life and we almost lost terry and cech.

seriously, what the hell is AVB thinking? romeu, mata and sturridge off, malouda, jon obi and kalou on?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

fpalm at Darth Vader.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

cheslea sucks, they think that like this they can defeat napoli, pls,


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> cheslea sucks, they think that like this they can defeat napoli, pls,


gonna be embarassing when sturridge skips a hat trick in

ugh. we played like we didnt give a shit and it showed. meanwhile avb made some of the stupidest substitutions ive ever seen. i mean god. Malouda, kalou AND Mikel? do you HATE winning AVB? is that it? are you trolling the fans after the last three wins?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

:no: Wigan are going to avoid relegation again aren't they


----------



## God™

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Cech is mentally shot.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

The more I watch Chelsea away, the more confident I get that we'll smash 'em.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> gonna be embarassing when sturridge skips a hat trick in
> 
> ugh. we played like we didnt give a shit and it showed. meanwhile avb made some of the stupidest substitutions ive ever seen. i mean god. Malouda, kalou AND Mikel? do you HATE winning AVB? is that it? are you trolling the fans after the last three wins?


no, if they play like this, they are gone, you seriosly think sturridge can score a hatrick, maybe but i would not be that sure


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

im willing to forgive the tie today if it leads to the three subs being sold. because thats the only good i see coming from it


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

this saturday sucked donkey balls in quality compared to earlier in the season.

hate to say it but lawro might be right about declining quality as christmas comes.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

My word.

Spurs/Chelsea thursday? should be fun.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Im sure napoli win every game they play decisively and dominate every time.

5th on table with 6 ties and 3 losses? that cant be right


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> im willing to forgive the tie today if it leads to the three subs being sold. because thats the only good i see coming from it


i am not undestimating them but they been poor away from home, except that game in newcastle. so napoli has chance, but napoli like chelsea are poor away from home


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

we've also been poor at home. whats your point?

our mistake today was we half assed it and bad subs.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

http://hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

you know what? if they sacked him for the way he managed this specific game, i wouldnt mind. tactical catastrophe. took off our top two 'hungriest' players in mata and sturridge, the two guys who wouldve made the final difference in the end. took off romeu instead of merieles or lampard. and then sent on malouda, mikel and kalou

what the fuck is this shit


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

The results against Valencia & City have bought him a couple of months.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

yeah he's basically safe till march


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Wigan got what they deserved. Can't fucking wait til tomorrow.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

im starting to miss luiz. ivanovic as a centre back sucks. as a right back he's a radically different player

and why the hell didnt the nigerian brazilian play today?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Wigan got what they deserved. Can't fucking wait til tomorrow.



Can't say i feel the same way, kick off at 12






Fucking 12 :gun:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

Please take Sunderland out of the title, it burns my eyes when I look at it.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

I'm sure when they get their season rapage by Spurs tommorow, it will be changed.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*

come on sunderland, get that second win :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Much appreciated (Y)

After seeing West Brom's goals I'm not necessarily looking forward to wednesday :hmm:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

better change that title again mikey when city start pouding away at that arsenal goal tomorrow :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Wigan.

:lmao


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> I'm sure when they get their season rapage by Spurs tommorow, it will be changed.







8*D

From what I recall we have a decent record at WHL anyway, grabbed a point there last year, won one or two years ago as well. I wasn't aware they "raped" us seasonally, the only team that consistently batters us is Chelsea (except for NEDUM last year). Besides if Stoke can beat them, why can't we :side:

I'm fully expecting to lose, but I'm hoping we might be able to sneak a point.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I BELIEVE IN YOU SUNDERLAND


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

FUCK CECH!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> the only team that consistently batters us is Chelsea


:hmm:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

1-0 isn't a battering, shut up :side: It's all Bruceys fault, geordie in disguise I say


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I'm starting to believe that AVB is not a sane man.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

In the words of Jim Mora, "That was a disgraceful performance"


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Look, AVB's subs were pretty dire. Only one of Mata or Sturridge should have been subbed. I didn't mind the half time substitution.

But Cech is the reason we lost. If a goalkeeper can't hold a ball rolling towards him, then he needs to rethink his career choice.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i guess chelsea need a new gk


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> i guess chelsea need a new gk


you called?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



W.4.E said:


> you called?


No need for Akinfeev when you already have


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

poor cech. he has been steadily getting worse, but its hardly his own fault. especially today considering it was THIS TEAM that almost killed him those years back


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> poor cech. he has been steadily getting worse, but its hardly his own fault. especially today considering it was THIS TEAM that almost killed him those years back


i thought it was reading? and stephen hunt?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> poor cech. he has been steadily getting worse, but its hardly his own fault. especially today considering it was THIS TEAM that almost killed him those years back


Wasn't that Reading? I know it was Stephen Hunt and i'm sure it was before he joined Wolves.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

huh, had a feeling it was reading

then why the hell did commentary say it was wigan?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

maybe i'm wrong, probably but could've sworn it was reading and hunt, meh


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

it was, i just rewatched the clip

though for some reason i thought commentary mentioned it was wigan, which i thought was weird


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

why does the thread title always hit on Chelsea when they drop points?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

clearly this forum is run by the sun

its the only logical explanation

ARE YOU THEIR INFORMANT MIKEY? DID THEY PAY YOU WELL?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> 1-0 isn't a battering, shut up :side: It's all Bruceys fault, geordie in disguise I say


Shep, this is gonna sound strange but do your family own a butcher's in holmside? Its called Shepards 8*D.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Lol at the title of this thread. :sad: *sigh* always a last minute goal


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Rumours over Twitter that Mario Balotelli is out in Manchester, driving around giving out money - dressed as Santa.

I am looking into this, I want footage.

I know Mario is crazy, but I'm not believing this one.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

It would be amazing if true.

I don't even care about tomorrow's games now. Cech has killed all my enthusiasm. I'm calling David Otunga to find out if they are any grounds to file a lawsuit against Cech for this.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



nazzac said:


> why does the thread title always hit on Chelsea when they drop points?


because I, an arsenal fan, is in charge of changing titles.

Also, Spurs are really good and do not drop points often.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> because, I, an arsenal fan is in charge of changing titles.
> 
> Also, Spurs are really good and do not drop points often.


Beginning to like you Mikey boy. :yum:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

pffff..... just watch sunderland DOMINATE spurs tomorrow


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Beginning? You already should have. I'm awesome.

Or so my mom tells me. :side:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i see spurs fighting the 4th or 3rd place with chelsea and arsenal


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Beginning? You already should have. I'm awesome.
> 
> Or so my mom tells me. :side:


It takes a while for us Spurs fans to get close to any sort of Arsenal fan.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> It would be amazing if true.
> 
> I don't even care about tomorrow's games now. *Cech has killed all my enthusiasm*. I'm calling David Otunga to find out if they are any grounds to file a lawsuit against Cech for this.












COURTOIS 2012

PIAZON 2012


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

pff...... everyone knows what the biggest club in london is :side:

on a semi related matter. courtious and piazon both seem like extremely good players and i eagerly await them. Lucas in particular, who has some serious technique and shooting ability


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

How is Courtois doing at Atletico Madrid?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Lucas Piazon has played quite a few youth and reserve games for us. He's part of the FA Youth Cup team and scored the winner against Doncaster last Thursday. He looks very bright, indeed.



Cookie Monster said:


> How is Courtois doing at Atletico Madrid?


Overall he has looked great. Has had some shaky moments, but you kind of expect that at his age. The best thing about him is his confidence. He really believes in himself.

Definitely want him starting here next season. Cech can go to an Italian team.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Yeah, was a big fan of Courtois at Genk, along with De Bruyne. Not followed either of their career's this season though.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

joel is right, we do need a winger

mata is far more natural when allowed to drift in space and act behind the main striker

as much hate as kalou gets, i must admit, adding him helped tactically

hazard or de bruyne or lavezzi would be perfect

also, im convinced this our best lineup:

cech
ivanovic terry luiz cole
romeu
mereiles ramires 
sturridge mata
drogba

mereiles is a weak link though. i feel he gives up possession too easily and has too many misplaced passes. and our man of the season may just be ramires


----------



## Andre

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> No need for Akinfeev when you already have


Right, I'm sure this lad is a good keeper, but whoever edited this video together did a really poor job, six minutes of routine saves peppered with a few mistakes hardly does this lad justice, the video only shows one exceptional save from the swerving shot.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland: Where the season doesn't start until mid-December! (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> gonna be embarassing when sturridge skips a hat trick in
> 
> ugh. we played like we didnt give a shit and it showed. meanwhile avb made some of the stupidest substitutions ive ever seen. i mean god. Malouda, kalou AND Mikel? do you HATE winning AVB? is that it? are you trolling the fans after the last three wins?


Dat Kalou, always trolling the fans.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

courtois is a beast


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> joel is right, we do need a winger
> 
> mata is far more natural when allowed to drift in space and act behind the main striker
> 
> as much hate as kalou gets, i must admit, adding him helped tactically
> 
> hazard or de bruyne or lavezzi would be perfect
> 
> also, im convinced this our best lineup:
> 
> cech
> ivanovic terry luiz cole
> romeu
> mereiles ramires
> sturridge mata
> drogba
> 
> mereiles is a weak link though. i feel he gives up possession too easily and has too many misplaced passes. and our man of the season may just be ramires


why you hate kalou?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

im guessing cos he's garbage


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

HE'S A FOCAL POINT


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i rarely see him play, so i cant say anything.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

What's the story with Lukaku? He's barely got a game, has he?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Kalou is a sack of trash. FORZA WIGAN.

Lukaku should be playing more.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> What's the story with Lukaku? He's barely got a game, has he?


nothing, avb isn't playing him. even though he's their second best striker behind drogba

(and no, im counting sturridge as a wider player, not a pure striker)


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

what about the mighty and clinical torres, isnt he a sub for drogba instead of lukaku


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

lukaku would play more but the problem is, we're not stable enough, chances are you send these kids out when you have five goals and dont give a shit (notice mcearhan cant get a game either) and second, the two games he did play, he had zero impact. he just couldnt slot in

Also, i dont hate kalou. Hes ok. I hate bosingwa, malouda and mikel. also, im starting to see i may be racist. 

and yeah, whomever edited that video is retarded but in the games ive seen courtious play, he's done well. but he's still too young. cech needs to get better until courtious is finally at the level needed


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> lukaku would play more but the problem is, we're not stable enough, chances are you send these kids out when you have five goals and dont give a shit (notice mcearhan cant get a game either) and second, the two games he did play, he had zero impact. he just couldnt slot in
> 
> Also, i dont hate kalou. Hes ok. I hate bosingwa, malouda and mikel. also, im starting to see i may be racist.
> 
> and yeah, whomever edited that video is retarded but in the games ive seen courtious play, he's done well. but he's still too young. cech needs to get better until courtious is finally at the level needed


i am suprised how horrible malouda has become this season, 2 season ago, he was one of the best players ancelloti had, and now he is garbage, mikel is sucks too.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

chelsea: making players suck since 2003

im pretty sure thats what it says when you enter the bridge


----------



## Dallas

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Lucas Piazon has played quite a few youth and reserve games for us. He's part of the FA Youth Cup team and scored the winner against Doncaster last Thursday. He looks very bright, indeed.


I've heard brilliant things about Piazon, sounds an awesome talent.

If anyone is interested in lower league football there's my team (Southampton)'s biggest game of 2011 on midday on BBC. Huge stuff and the Championship is good, tune in.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Southampton play brilliant football to watch. Really hoping they continue on and make it to the prem.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i really hope leed united make to the prem, they been a great team 10 yrs back, i hope they can come back to the premier league


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I've only really got a good luck of Lukaku against Liverpool in the Carling Cup. He looked pretty slow, and had an awful first touch on the ball. He's a signing for the future, and I can see why he's not in our plans right now. Really hope he turns out good.

Malouda was a beast two seasons ago. Probably was our second best player after Drogba. I used to remember how it felt seeing Malouda bomb down the wing and look extremely threatening. Nowadays he's real garbage, and needs to move to some other club. Him and Lampard are probably the first players that need to leave in the summer.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I hope Southampton make it back up, they're a really great football club, the dell is one of my favourite old football grounds, it was a place with a proper atmosphere, plus Le God played for them, one of my all time favourite players.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Southampton play brilliant football to watch. Really hoping they continue on and make it to the prem.


It's great to watch considering the terrible years we went though 04-09. Still reckon we'll lose tomorrow, we've been playing too well for too long and it can't last forever. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i like southampton cos i had a great game with them on fm11. watched them a bit this season and they play a great passing game


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










Fergie is a belieber.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

would be better if the text said SOON

or NEVER


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

meh dont mind southampton as a team, but dont really like their fans, went their a few years ago, after the match, despite them winning, decided to throw bricks and stones at the away coaches as we left, smashing some of the windows


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

*clears throat*

Fuck you Kiz, you stupid oil cunt. I fucking hate you and your sheik. 

Hmm. That didn't flow right.

FUCK YOU KIZ! FUCK YOUR OIL MONEY! 

A little better.

Just practicing for later...for after the City win over Arsenal. Need to be prepared, ya know.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

that sounds nice


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

City 4 Arsenal 1

I will be u mad.

Though, Wigan drawing Chelsea really does soften the blow a good bit. Maybe I won't be fuming mad.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Hoping for a good celebration from THE BROTHA.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

thoughts before match...

hopefully we adopt similar tactics to chelsea today. arteta (meireles) dictating play, and song & ramsey (romeu &
ramires) harrying everyone on the ball and not giving them much space in central positions. it worked well for 
chelsea and if we adopt the same tactics i'm confident we can get a result.

walcott will be key today. he has been on great form lately, and i can only see zabaleta being completely lost
if he continues it, he will be one of the most important players today no doubt.

think per will have a tough game today. been good lately but can't see him coping at all well with a city attack
that are so quick in attack, and do most of their work centrally. though with 4 solid defenders in the side i'm
sure he can be covered, aguero was kept quiet all night by koscielny in the CC, barring the break away which had
nothing to do with kos.

first goal is vital, if city get an early goal i can't see us getting anything from the game, if we score first, then some points are there for the taking hopefully.

i think city will win, but if we use that game plan and pull it off, it could work and a draw is feasible.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

QPR 2-3 United.

City 1-0 Arsenal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

lineup is unchanged



> #MUFC XI: De Gea, Smalling, Evans, Ferdinand, Evra, Valencia, Jones, Carrick, Nani, Rooney, Welbeck
> Subs: Berbatov, Giggs, Park, Hernandez, Young, Lindegaard, Fryers


hernandez back already :shocked:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

how is that possible?

i put $5 on a draw :side:


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> lineup is unchanged
> 
> 
> 
> hernandez back already :shocked:


Rushed back. How'd that work for Cleverly?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Welbeck was on there ffs.

Patrice Evra is so so so so bad.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

How the fucking fuck is this still 1-0. Jesus Christ Evans, Jones, Valencia...


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

We're back to start of season stuff, some excellent attacking football but looking pretty exposed at the back, Smalling isn't playing well and Evra is simply shocking. Game really should be long over, don't like how we're letting them hang around. Bad feeling. Valencia and Rooney have been absolutely fantastic.

Edit: Love talking to myself...


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

hey buddy the edit button is good to use


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> We're back to start of season stuff, some excellent attacking football but looking pretty exposed at the back, Smalling isn't playing well and Evra is simply shocking. Game really should be long over, don't like how we're letting them hang around. Bad feeling. Valencia and Rooney have been absolutely fantastic.
> 
> Edit: Love talking to myself...


Smalling isn't playing well? From what I've seen he's having a cracking game.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

No Bale today for Spurs, I'd like to see us rest Parker too as he is on 4 yellow cards, Sandro will slot in nicely. Would like for us to play van der Vaart on the right today with Sandro and Modric in the middle and Lennon on the left with Adebayor and Defoe up top, pretty much the way we played against Liverpool.

I reckon King is fit, but I think we'd rest him for Chelsea when we'll also have Kaboul back from suspension, Gallas and Bassong likely to partner each other today.

Think we could get a 3-0 win today.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

LFC Reina/Johnson Agger Skrtel Enrique/Downing Adam Henderson Shelvey/Bellamy Suarez
villa team: #AVFC Guzan/Hutton Dunne Collins Warnock/Albrighton Petrov Herd N'Zogbia/Heskey Delfouneso Bent out ill


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

CARRICK

What a goal. In cracking form at the moment.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Carrick > Messi

Evans could have 4 in this game


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Such poor goalkeeping for Carrick's goal, redeemed himself with a cracking save from Welbeck's effort though.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

my word


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

What a miss. Great ball in by Zidane though tbf


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Nice guy Ray Wilkins promoting prostitution and cheating saying we should applaud the likes of Rooney and Giggs. LOL


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










BBC Sport homepage. HESKEY.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Rooney man of the match Wilkins? He had a good game but Carrick had a very good game, and Evans had a great game aside from the goals he should have got.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Yup, would have had Carrick or Valencia well ahead of Rooney. Valencia is so good, amazing how he wasn't in the team at the start of the season.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Actually want Villa to win, don't say that very often.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Good performance from the whole side, really should've been more than 2 especially that header from Evans. Still Rooney is back amongst the goals and Carrick is in top form, and we need both of them to continue that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Michael Messi! A 60 yard run beating...erm...one player and the keeper should have done better but still...Carrick!

Good performance all round really except Evra but he did improve, a little, in the second half. Piss off Wilkins giving motm to Rooney. He was alright, that's about it. Evans, Rio, Carrick, Jones, Nani were all well ahead of him. Good to see Chich back too.

Lets go Villa and Arsenal.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

DAT PRESSURE on City.

Going to bed, hope for some good news when I awake from my slumber.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

is qpr the best team united have played away


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

A great game to watch for the neutrals but a satisfying one for the United fans. It really should have ended 7-1 to United with the amount of chances we created. Welbeck's goal should have stood also. However, what was even more satisfying was it felt like the real United turned up today with some brilliant attacks and some solid defending.

Rooney gets a goal a minute in and wins Man of the Match. Rooney was great today with some of his passing and flicks and held the ball well but I'd have given Man of the Match to either Valencia, Evans, Ferdinand, Nani or Carrick; all of these players were epic for us today. Evra was the worst player on the pitch for us by far but he really improved second half after an abysmal first half performance.

Carrick has been outstanding since returning, he's really solidified the midfield and he seems to have found his passing range once again and his goal was beautiful. He won the ball, dribbled past two QPR players and just ran up the pitch and scored with a decent finish. He was fantastic throughout the entire game. Jones has formed a good partnership alongside Carrick and had another good showing in the centre of midfield. Carrick sits back more and will dart forward when needed but Carrick's role is to settle the midfield when on the ball and to pick out the right pass to attack. Jones role is just running all over the pitch. One minute he's in our own half winning the ball and adding pressure on the QPR player and the next minute he's charging forward to help in attack. Really should have scored today but he's been a revelation alongside Carrick.

Valencia has another fantastic showing on the right wing, beats his man with ease, holds the ball well and delivers some fantastic crosses. Great job and the same can be said for Nani, who seems to have improved on his strength aspect of the game. He took on players and beat them also, showed great skill and one touches on the ball and overpowered some of the QPR players when on the ball. Both Nani and Valencia deserve to start the next game against Fulham, they add so much to our attacking play and supply some top notch crosses into the oppositions box.

Ferdinand shows once again why he's still one of the best centrebacks in the Premier League. He won the ball so many times for us, intervened when needed to when QPR were on a dangerous attack and would blast the ball away to safety, used his strength well, read the game brilliantly and headed the ball away constantly. Evans also was superb, he looks so comfortable playing alongside Ferdinand. He even dribbled past a couple of QPR players at one point on the right wing. Should have scored two goals also today. However, he did his duty well in defence, tackled perfectly and won the ball for us a tonne of times. Smalling was good throughout in the right back spot.

De Gea didn't have much to do but made one decent save when he was on the way to the ground and saved a shot with his right leg.

Rooney was excellent as said but I feel other players deserved Man of the Match more. Welbeck was solid and deserved a goal; Hernandez did well when he came one as did Giggs.

3 points in the bag. Come on Arsenal!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

got a feeling we're going to lose this one :/


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> is qpr the best team united have played away


Everton and Stoke were tougher tests probably. We have a lot of difficult away games coming up in the second half of the season.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Friedel; Walker; King; Gallas; Ekotto; Lennon; Parker; Sandro; Modric; van der Vaart; Adebayor

Westwood; O'Shea, Bardsley, Brown, Bramble; Richardson, Larsson, Colback, Vaughan; Sessegnon, Wickham



King starts which means automatic win.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

o shit. Stuart downing created a goal.

Does he get the assist for that??


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> o shit. Stuart downing created a goal.
> 
> Does he get the assist for that??


Nope, neither does Shelvey, Suarez probably would though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Everton and Stoke were tougher tests probably. We have a lot of difficult away games coming up in the second half of the season.


yeah i wasnt sure if united had played anyone in the top 6 away from home


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> o shit. Stuart downing created a goal.
> 
> Does he get the assist for that??


Nope, the run continues! 8*D

Game over, Villa are shite.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

2-0 up, who cares if that first doesn't go down for Downing. He's playing far better on the right.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

lolvilla


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



ßen said:


> lolvilla


don't worry, heskey hat trick and you'll beat us :|


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Heskey for an oscar plz.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










No more predator??


Wonder if hes still fat.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

man utd 2-0, recovering, i guess. i predict man city 2-0 arsenal


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Even mcleish can't hold back Heskey's mad flair


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Another good win today with some really good attacking football, Rooney, Valencia, Carrick and Jones all played really well. Happy for carrick mr underrated for united and it was a class goal, makes you wonder why fergie doesn't give him more freedom. Travelling support was on form as per usual today.

Wish clevs was fit him and carrick would be a neat little partnership. Also evans has class distribution from the back shame he can't defend like vidic but he did well today.

Fulham away will be tough as usual if city win today 3 points is key away at the cottage. Should beat Blackburn and wigan both at home but it is the xmas period so you never know, all in all 7-9 points will be lovely.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Didn't see the first half but thank fuck we are winning. Now it's just about keeping hold of the lead. 

Is BIG EMILE playing?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Is BIG EMILE playing?


Are you serious? 

WHY WOULD YOU NOT PLAY HIM! lol.

Great start. Im happy thus far.

Now let's finish this off early in the 2nd.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Renegade™;10750194 said:


> Good performance from the whole side, really should've been more than 2 especially that header from Evans. Still Rooney is back amongst the goals and *I'm in top form*, and we need both of them to continue that.


That's more like it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Villa seem pretty useless lately especially against the big clubs, i remember times they use to give most good games and had good attacking players. Not easy for them when bent and gabby are missing.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Didn't see the first half but thank fuck we are winning. Now it's just about keeping hold of the lead.
> 
> Is BIG EMILE playing?


yes he is he did a stepover too i think


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> yes he is he did a stepover too i think


I'm pretty sure it was much greater than a step over.

I'll lol if he scores.

:side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> yes he is he did a stepover too i think


I missed Dem Stepovers


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I missed Dem Stepovers


It wasn't stepovers it was some body feint/body shift thing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Hart, Richards, Kolo, Kompany, Zabaleta, Yaya, Barry, Silva, Balotelli, Nasri, Aguero
Pantilimon, Lescott, Savic, Milner, De Jong, A. Johnson, Dzeko

lescott on the bench :hb


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Villa's side is so void of any creativity its sad. Albrighton is the only bright spark they have on the pitch at the moment. McLeish seems to have something against Bannan to pick so many ahead of him. 

Suarez has not been at his best today surprisingly. Hopefully we can get another goal and close this thing out soon.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Rockhead said:


> That's more like it.


unfunny edit is unfunny.

Did BIG EMILE really break out DEM STEPOVERZ?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> Hart, Richards, Kolo, Kompany, Zabaleta, Yaya, Barry, Silva, Balotelli, Nasri, Aguero
> Pantilimon, Lescott, Savic, Milner, De Jong, A. Johnson, Dzeko
> 
> lescott on the bench :hb


theyre playing nasri?

oh boy


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Suarez should have put Shelvey through there.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fucking hell Suarez should have scored twice now


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

17 times we've hit the posts this season, what a joke


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Lennon off injured, great news for Chelsea.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

McCleish needs a word in his ear from Grant to bring another striker on when we're 2-0 down? fpalm


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Encouraging first half, not allowing ourselves to be overrun and defending smartly. Spurs have probably edged it but it's to be expected. Lennon going off is a bonus for us though since he was threatening.


Oh, and we've got as many players out on bail as we have wins this season, new favourite stat.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> 17 times we've hit the posts this season, what a joke


Kind of annoying to think that had those shots go in we would probably be around the title picture right now :no:


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Pretty dissapointing that we didn't add to the two goals but a solid win nonetheless. 

Arsenal/City next... despite this being the biggest match I have next to no interest in it funnily enough.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Suarez should've had at least one goal.

Glad we got the 3 points though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao I can't believe Harry brought on Pav when Lennon went off injured.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I hope RVP wins this.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> I hope RVP wins this.


Great game for RVP seeing as not only can he win but he could also able to get an up close and personal look at the defence we will be working with come February.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Good win today, but it should have been by much more. Suarez should have had a couple + Adam definitely should have played Shelvey in. Thought Jonjo was good, and a clever inclusion. It gives him confidence, plus we also lack that killer ball, which he is capable of. Didn't play it today, but his distribution was really good. Downing had another decent game, Adam and Henderson bossed the midfield + the back four were very good, especially Agger. MOTM has to be Bellamy though. One assist, one goal + heaps of tackles and chases. Very good performance from him.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

any streams for city/arsenal ?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I'm waiting for this 3-0 win, Cookie Monster...

Hopefully Sunderland hold it down. Disappointed in Villa. Hopefully City win. I can't trust Chelsea for shit, so I have to hope Arsenal, Spurs and Liverpool fuck up.

Edit: Why did I have to post :no:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Pavlyuchenko loves proving me wrong. Spurs 1-0


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

1-0 Spurs, ah well. We've put up a decent showing but I didn't expect any less. Hopefully we keep attacking them like we did at the start of the half though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Sandro is such a beast, awesome footballer.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao Modric, diabolical miss


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Bad miss by Adebayor, even worse by Modric. 

Sandro my man of the match.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Arsenal look nervous


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Bad miss by Adebayor, even worse by Modric.
> 
> Sandro my man of the match.



I'd say VDV, Sandro didn't stand out for me. Vaughan impressed me for us in midfield, real driving force. Unlike Cattermole.

Expected the 1-0, we always seem to lose by just one to the better sides. haven't played terribly though and hopefully can sneak a win against QPR mid week.

McClean again with a great cameo too, constantly probing down the wing and getting crosses in.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Ramsey and Walcott needed to be really good today. 

So far, neither is anything close to good.

:no:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Sunderland should get the three points because Spurs didn't win 3-0.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Ramsey and Walcott needed to be really good today.
> 
> So far, neither is anything close to good.
> 
> :no:


Ramsey looks scared and Walcott ahs been silent, Gevrinho is getting bullied out there! The only positive thing is the Defence which has been very strong.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Nervous at the end as you do as a Spurs fan but it was a good game to watch to be honest. Sunderland already looking better than they did under Bruce, thought they were very well organised to be honest and they'll do very well over the course of the season.

Such a great win for us though, especially with Chelsea drawing yesterday. 5 points off top as it stands with a game in hand and Chelsea up next. Can't wait.


----------



## God™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Djourou looks like he's pulled a groin. Either that or he got kicked in the nuts.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Oh good, just what Arsenal need. Another injury to the backline.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Would be so happy if this ended in a draw. Good game so far though, great save by Sczcezney from Balotelli's effort early on and a superb tackle by Toure on Ramsey soon after.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Koscielny has been Immense today, very underated defender.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Dat hero Kos, with his bumbling sidekick PER.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Koscielny at right back and Verminator at Centre back, Miquel on against Citeh for the second time. Djourou off.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

DAMN YOU SILVA.

Edit: Screamer from Walcott. Arsenal look lively now thank god.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Dat hero Kos, with his bumbling sidekick PER.


:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Very entertaining game this


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Nervous at the end as you do as a Spurs fan but it was a good game to watch to be honest. Sunderland already looking better than they did under Bruce, thought they were very well organised to be honest and they'll do very well over the course of the season.
> 
> Such a great win for us though, especially with Chelsea drawing yesterday. 5 points off top as it stands with a game in hand and Chelsea up next. Can't wait.


Do you honestly think Spurs can win the title?


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

How could Balotelli not dive in to get that.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

A very entertaining game now. Much betetr then the one last week, anybody can win this.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Do you honestly think Spurs can win the title?


Nope, it's been a two horse race from the start. But we have as much chance as Chelsea in winning the league, in fact a better chance. But we won't, not this year anyway.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Hyperblast said:


> How could Balotelli not dive in to get that.


Hard to grasp the concept of him not expecting Nasri to actually pass?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Arshavin coming on. Game over.




for Arsenal.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

If you can't win the title and thus have no chance, how can you have a better chance than Chelsea? :hmm:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

man city leading arsenal. good,


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Arshavin coming on. Game over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Arsenal.


Arshavin plays like Messi for 5 minutes and Ngog for the rest.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> If you can't win the title and thus have no chance, how can you have a better chance than Chelsea? :hmm:


Can't be that stupid not to understand that it means Chelsea also have no chance.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Zero is not greater than zero. Zero is equal to zero.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Nope, it's been a two horse race from the start. But we have as much chance as Chelsea in winning the league, in fact a better chance. But we won't, not this year anyway.


Fair enough. Just judging by your post, it seemed like you believed you could win it.

Oh and we both have the same amount of chance to win it - 0


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

this is miserable.

absolutely no final ball. :no:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Fair enough. Just judging by your post, it seemed like you believed you could win it.
> 
> Oh and we both have the same amount of chance to win it - 0


Haha, nah I don't think we could. Obviously, there are still 20+ games to play and anything can happen but I think come March/April time we'll still be fighting 3rd/4th with Arsenal/Chelsea/Liverpool


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Oh great Chamakh is on.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Can't believe Richards wasn't given offside there, amazing lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Haha, nah I don't think we could. Obviously, there are still 20+ games to play and anything can happen but I think come March/April time we'll still be fighting 3rd/4th with Arsenal/Chelsea/Liverpool


Aye. Your lot really does worry me though. Really challenging us. Not just for 3rd spot, but for the best team in the south. Go away, Spurs! :no:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Martin Tyler's gotta be a Gooner surely, so much bias in his commentating tonight.

1-0 FT. Superb game to watch.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i watched the last 20 minutes and it was impressing, good man city won. if arsenal play like this, i dont think we can beat them, let see


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> thoughts before match...
> 
> hopefully we adopt similar tactics to chelsea today. arteta (meireles) dictating play, and song & ramsey (romeu &
> ramires) harrying everyone on the ball and not giving them much space in central positions. it worked well for
> chelsea and if we adopt the same tactics i'm confident we can get a result.
> 
> *walcott will be key today. he has been on great form lately, and i can only see zabaleta being completely lost
> if he continues it, he will be one of the most important players today no doubt.*
> 
> think per will have a tough game today. been good lately but can't see him coping at all well with a city attack
> that are so quick in attack, and do most of their work centrally. though with 4 solid defenders in the side i'm
> sure he can be covered, aguero was kept quiet all night by koscielny in the CC, barring the break away which had
> nothing to do with kos.
> 
> first goal is vital, if city get an early goal i can't see us getting anything from the game, if we score first, then some points are there for the taking hopefully.
> 
> i think city will win, but if we use that game plan and pull it off, it could work and a draw is feasible.


that worked out well

good game by us, rebounded well from the loss. zabaleta motm, barry next best. zabaleta murdered walcott who was garbage, barry played some beautiful passes and bossed the midfield with yaya

god the arsenal players love a good whinge too.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I'd like to thank Arshavin for mixing things up by bringing some comedic effect to that game.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Arshavin and Chamakh need to go. Absolutely must.

Arsene has to buy in January.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Good god. How much Arshavin has fallen from scoring 4 goals at Liverpool to this


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

thought we deserved a point today. more than held our own. a makeshift defence conceding only 1 where united and tottenham conceded 6 and 5 respectively is impressive. city had created a lot of chances, but so did arsenal, we got in a lot of great scoring opportunities, rvp and ramsey had some great chances, vermaelen missed by a little on a couple of occassions. we had more chances than i thought we would have, but sadly didn't take any which we needed to do against that city side.

observations:

- having no FBs punished us today, both FBs were at fault for the goal today, and none of our FBs pushed up enough to provide an extra man to pass to which led to us dropping the ball a few times, leads to so many problems, wingers dropping deep to pick up ball, so decreased effect on the counter etc. and again, no rotation can be done which leads to injuries, case in point djourou now out for 3 weeks.

- walcott was anonymous. he should have relished playing against zabaleta who was run ragged by AOC. it wasn't all down to zab though, city defended and covered him very well. cut off the supply line to rvp and you nullify both players. although whenever he did get on the ball he made a hash of a pass or a shot.

- arteta was fantastic. easily my motm overall, fantastic all over the pitch, won the ball back distributed it well and pulled the strings from deep. a real shining light from the game today.

- dowd was poor. personally, i think he has improved a lot this season but he was all over the place today. song could have easily been sent off, barry and aguero could have been. richards not being booked for his persistent fouling was poor. he booked barry for a similar challenge that zabaleta did but no booking there. awful in his overall consistency of decisions today. we had one clear penalty turned down, and one penalty that could have easily gone against city (handball) although i wouldn't have given it, but those are given quite a bit of the time.

- ramsey was great in the first half, but again tried to play too many 'hollywood' passes in the second half, although he was making fantastic runs in both halves that weren't found, or he made a hash of a finish.

- szczesny is the real deal. made some great saves and commanded his area well. if only we had a keeper of his calibre since jens left where we have had to deal with absolutely average players.

- subs still bemuse me. we don't have sufficient quality to change a match. arshavin had a great chance to make an easy cross in to make it 1-1, and made a hash of a great chance himself. why isn't AOC miles ahead of him in the pecking order wenger? we need a striker, but as redknapp said after the game it's so difficult to do, i'd still go after podolski, cologne aren't chasing anything too big nor are in the threat of relegation and he will fetch a bigger price than in the summer when he will be entering the final year of his contract. midfielder and defender still needed, vertonghen would be lovely as he can play at LB, CB and DMF. all positions that need strengthening, especially when ajax have been talking about chivu. maybe krasic is an option too, he is apparently leaving at the end of january. 

-4th is still on. we have played the tough away games, united, city, spurs, newcastle and chelsea away, and only have stoke and liverpool to play to my knowledge away whereas tottenham have a very tough few months after jan with a lot of tough games, and we have games coming up which are very winnable. 13 or 15/15 in the next 5 is not unthinkable, no matter how far our defence is stretched. add to that wilshere and most of our full backs will be fit come february, we have a strong squad going into the closing stages, and with any possible additions in jan. it will be tough but still think we will do it.

@ kiz, arsenal players love a good whinge? take note of barry and richards trying to get players sent off all game... barry played very well, wouldn't say he "bossed" anything, he did the simple things well and distributed to the wings well. both midfields were quite even for the majority. aguero was the difference maker, he usually picked the ball up from simple passes and pulled some magic off to create things.


overall an amazing match to watch, with two great sides on great form. 




oh, and am i right in thinking chelsea are last year's arsenal? capable of the amazing but capable of the disastrous too. like us last year, looking imperious v chelsea and winning 3-1 then drawing at wigan. don't think them or tottenham have a hope of winning the title, but both will obviously be in and around the top 3/4. tottenham alike arsenal always have the ability to capitulate.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

now i understand why arsenal dont like arshavin anymore. my god, two season ago, he was good, now garbage. malouda and arshavin were so good two season ago, now they are garbage, i cant believe it


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Zab was easy MOTM. No way you could give it to Arteta over him ... or Nasri for that matter. 8*D

Ramsey must have been signaling his intent to join Nasri next year. He was picking out City players really well.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao arteta did nothing except kick the players around him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I guess Arsene conceded that Arsenal are out of the title race.

I get that we're very, very....very longshots to win the league. However, you're the fucking manager. You're basically quitting, and admitting defeat. On December 18th. C'mon, Arsene.

This is where I get very annoyed with Arsene. He makes tidy goals for the season. Fuck that. Grab the season by the balls, and go for the fucking title. Even if we only have a 0.000000000000001% chance of winning it. I hate a defeatist attitude. I am now irked.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Surprised I got no rep pictures from the Liverpool fans, at least tell me you got Steamed Hams!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i only pic rep people who follow teams that matter :side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I suppose teams that you hardly ever lose to aren't worth the rep as it'd lose all meaning fast.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Surprised I got no rep pictures from the Liverpool fans, at least tell me you got Steamed Hams!


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> i only pic rep people who follow teams that matter :side:


Does this mean Sunderland matter then 8*D


----------



## Josh

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

mike how do you feel about tottenham being the best side in london?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> Does this mean Sunderland matter then 8*D


yes, the relegation battle matters for clubs like Sunderland.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

If we're in a relegation battle so are boring, boring Villa surely :side:

We've actually played good football lately, so I'm slightly optimistic again. Hopefully we don't fuck it up like we normally do.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Strong prediction.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Wenger should of played THE OX yesterday considering how he made zab look second rate in the cc game. Good game thought we deserved a point but once again we are relying on RVP to much. New striker in jan plz.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i hear that torres lad is up for sale :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I only saw the second half of the Man City v Arsenal game but I thought Barry's foul on Song in the second half warranted a second yellow.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Scott Dann ruptures testicle, steve kean refuses to talk about the sack :side:






Load of bollocks.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

There should have been a few reds in that game. I think Dowd just decided he wasn't sending anyone off. It was strange.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> There should have been a few reds in that game. I think Dowd just decided he wasn't sending anyone off. It was strange.


Regular theme now refs and lino's getting slated week in and week out for good reasons aswell.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Scott Dann ruptures testicle, steve kean refuses to talk about the sack :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load of bollocks.





WWE_TNA said:


> Terrible news about fletcher, awful condition to have.


Why didn't you _crack_ any jokes about Fletcher?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

One is serious to a person's overall health, the other just makes it awkward to have a wank.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

OH THAT'S OK THEN


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Should be a good week of football. Glad we have football on pretty much every night.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Having football on most of the week reminds me how much I hate international breaks.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> OH THAT'S OK THEN


It was a joke mainly towards kean that wasn't even mine, i'm sure it was a variation of some sites title for it. I cringed like a bitch when i heard about dann's injury.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Yeah was just messin, any excuse to take a dig at a Man Utd fan. 8*D


----------



## God™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

http://josebosingwasucks.com

(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



God™ said:


> http://josebosingwasucks.com
> 
> (Y)(Y)(Y)


:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

DAT UNIBROW


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*






:lmao at Ferguson


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



God™ said:


> http://josebosingwasucks.com
> 
> (Y)(Y)(Y)


Why didn't I think of this? :hmm:



Irish Jet said:


> :lmao at Ferguson


:lmao Rooney's brave.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao Rooney. Funny as hell


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

United has already taken it down from youtube. can still see it on dailtmotion though. That was pretty special from Rooney.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Looking forward to Blackburn vs Bolton tonight.

Wow, never thought I'd type that.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Totally forgot they were playing, should be an interesting game to watch though. Surely losing to Bolton will make the board think twice about Kean? This is a game they really can't lose.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

£5 on Bolton, £17.50 back. That's enough incentive for me to be slightly excited for it.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> Totally forgot they were playing, should be an interesting game to watch though. Surely losing the Bolton will make the board think twice about Kean? This is a game they really can't lose.


It'll be a nail biter but I'm still in two minds about it. If it meant Kean was sacked, I'd take the loss tonight. I still don't see him being fired. He's Venkys' perfect puppet and after the Salgado deal that came out today, plus the fact he's lied constantly about going to see Hoilett's dad in Canada about a new contract, the finances are okay for January and how he'd be happy to meet the fans when he's backed out when he's been invited, he's there to take all the flack for everything that's going wrong at the club.

He shouldn't be in charge and he's been exposed as a liar again today with the Salgado situation, only this time I think the whole country's aware of it unlike the other two situations. The fact that Salgado has been told he can't play when he has *nine* more games to play before the clause in his contract is triggered and we have no full backs is just ridiculous. Pedersen was a fucking disgrace at left back on Saturday letting Odemwingie breeze past him like he did. The team selection & tactics aren't there and his comments over the last few days as well as this stuff with Salgado have just made things worse. To say he's sleeping easily still, he feels he can turn things around and go on an unbeaten run (Liverpool & Man U away next two btw) is like he's taking the piss on purpose. I'm sure even though the protests were called off for these two games that he's going to cop it tonight.

I've seen several fans saying the same thing about losing tonight and how they'd want to if it meant he was sacked like he should be. It's so worrying right now. On Saturday there were several of us just sat on our seats barely clapping when we equalised. That's what it's come to. Whether we win, lose or draw tonight we're going down and we're headed for a financial disaster.

Anyway, a few bets placed:
£5 draw @ 23/10
£15 wincast - Yakubu & Rovers & 13/5
£10 Rovers @ 11/10
£20 freebet on Hoilett to score first & 2-1 Rovers @ 75/1


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



> An Independent Regulatory Commission has today [Tuesday 20 December 2011] found a charge of misconduct against Luis Suarez proven, and have issued a suspension for a period of eight matches as well as fining him £40,000, pending appeal.


well well well, RAWK is going to provide some good entertainment

will be interesting to see what happens about terry now


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



> *BBC Sport* Liverpool striker Luis Suarez is found guilty of racially abusing Patrice Evra. He is handed a £40,000 fine and *an eight-game ban.*


Jesus you could intentionally break a players leg and get less than that

EDIT: Oh and Bolton are ahead


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

1-0 Bolton already. Poor defending by Blackburn.



Suarez banned for 8 games? Jesus. That seems a bit harsh. Oh well, time for BIG ANDY to shine.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Serves the racist little cunt right.

Liverpool will appeal and it'll probably be reduced.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fuck this shit . We have to rely on Andy for Goals now 

Have to admit though glad they took action on him since I hate racism.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Goodbye Kean

ha ha Suarez


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Banned for our trip to Anfield? Have to rely on big Andy? :hb!!! :mark:!!

And I'm not certain of this but Paul Lambert may in fact be God. 2 Successive promotions and now this.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

LOL at that racist piece of garbage. Sweet justice. Scumbag.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Well thats Suarez down. Now we move onto Terry If he's found to be racist and he doesn't get a ban like Suarez I'll be extremely pissed off.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

8 matches? That's disgraceful, should be the season atleast.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Well thats Suarez down. Now we move onto Terry If he's found to be racist and he doesn't get a ban like Suarez I'll be extremely pissed off.


All depends on the evidence, can't give him a ban simply because Suarez has one.

Though it has gone to the police, so there must be something in it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Banned for our trip to Anfield? Have to rely on big Andy? :hb!!! :mark:!!
> 
> And I'm not certain of this but Paul Lambert may in fact be God. 2 Successive promotions and now this.


Ban doesn't start until 14 days (the length Liverpool have to appeal). So he'll be playing against you


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Buh bye Kean.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> What if he's not guilty? All depends on the evidence, can't give him a ban simply because Suarez has one.


If he's not guilty then yeah fair enough. That's why I said if he is guilty I'll expect him to get the same treatment otherwise I would be very pissed. 




Joel said:


> Ban doesn't start until 14 days (the length Liverpool have to appeal). So he'll be playing against you


Better than nothing I guess :mark:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> If he's not guilty then yeah fair enough. That's why I said if he is guilty I'll expect him to get the same treatment otherwise I would be very pissed.


Yeah I misread it, my bad.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Does he miss the City game? Fucking FA always looking to screw United...:no:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

2-0 Bolton, Lovely turn and shot by Reo-Coker (Another Underated player in the PL) things looking really ugly at Ewood Park


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

2-0 Bolton now. Commentators saying they feel sorry for Kean. I don't blame the Blackburn fans tbh though, the team's been terrible.



"Only one Keano" chants from Bolton fans :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

And he probably has another 2 match ban waiting for him because of the middle finger to the Fulham fans...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Ban doesn't start until 14 days (the length Liverpool have to appeal). So he'll be playing against you












Oh well, in Colo's back pocket he'll have to go.

If they don't turn this around, Kean has to go surely.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Reo-Coker is garbage by PL standards.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> And he probably has another 2 match ban waiting for him because of the middle finger to the Fulham fans...


Ugh knowing the FA that will be another 3 or 4 matches so he wouldn't be back until like March.

Edit 

Even Bolton are beating Blackburn? #KEANOUT


----------



## Beer

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> 2-0 Bolton, Lovely turn and shot by Reo-Coker (Another Underated player in the PL) things looking really ugly at Ewood Park


you watching the same game? reo-coker goal was awful mate..

edit: and he really isn't under rated


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Completely amazed at what I'm seeing. Blackburn fans jeering their own players if they miss a shot etc. booing their own manager and not getting behind the players etc. Pathetic fans, all 10 of them.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


>


:lmao :lmao

looks like he might miss the game at old trafford, and all 3 games against city


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Completely amazed at what I'm seeing. Blackburn fans jeering their own players if they miss a shot etc. booing their own manager and not getting behind the players etc. Pathetic fans, all 10 of them.


:lmao 

Booing the manager is one thing but never got fans booing their own players. You can be pissed with them but when your in a arena at least try to get behind them and given them motivation.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Blackburn fans claim they want blackburn to do well.. this really isn't the way to go about it.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Blackburn fans should be concentrating on getting Venkys out rather than Kean


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Wolves/Norwich is an excellent game in terms of entertainment.

Edit: dat impact sub. 1-2.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fantastic finish by the YAK.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

FEED THE YAK. 

wolves/norwich 2-2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

If Gary Cahill isn't the most overrated player in football then I dunno who is. Shocking defending, great finish by Yakubu tbf.

Game on now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Get in Yakubu, you beauty!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fantastic game I've just witnessed (through my computer screen).

Now back to Blackburn.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> If Gary Cahill isn't the most overrated player in football then I dunno who is. Shocking defending, great finish by Yakubu tbf.


Scott Parker?

If there is going to be a 4'th goal at Ewood I can only see it going Bolton's way... I type that as soon as Jussi nearly gifts Rovers a goal


----------



## just1988

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Damn, I knew I shoulda had Yakubu in my fantasy team this week :/

In other news LOLOL @ Suarez, hopefully the 8 game ban is up held.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

wolves had like 5 chances towards the end there


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Wolves/Norwich was one of the most entertaining games I've seen all season, brilliant stuff.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Bolton V blackburn is a championship fixture next season anyway, after may it will be a long time until we see blackburn in the premier league again i feel


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

38 games, 32 points taken now. still not sacked? 8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Anyone read Liverpool's official statement on the matter? Bunch of complaining about how the FA have it in for them, something about Suarez not being racist because his grandfather was half black, repeated the lie about Evra making previous untrue allegations. They'll get themselves in trouble that way, although it's a clear defence mechanism to stop Suarez leaving.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

game over for steve kean


----------



## i$e

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Peace out Blackburn.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Anyone read Liverpool's official statement on the matter? Bunch of complaining about how the FA have it in for them, something about Suarez not being racist because his grandfather was half black, repeated the lie about Evra making previous untrue allegations. They'll get themselves in trouble that way, although it's a clear defence mechanism to stop Suarez leaving.


"Get in!"
"BOSS statement"
"Fuck the FA!"

Just a few quoes from RAWK about the statement.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Feel for Blackburn, should of had a penalty which could of levelled it up and they were robbed from a home win against Sunderland.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

RAWK :lmao

I give it a week before one of their insane posters has the statement tattooed on their chest.


----------



## i$e

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Should have banned Suarez for life. 

(for being a fragrant whiny cunt)


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Best RAWK quote yet:



> Either we fight and appeal or just ignore it and say the FA have no authority to ban him. Anyone think we could just play him and indicate we belive the FA is wrong and take it to court. The FA cannot keep someone from working a job can they?


:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

19,989 goals in the Premier League at the moment. Will come late in the first half of tomorrow's matches I think.


I'm going to go with Nathan Dyer.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Suarez is the scummiest player to play in the English league that I can remember, a game doesn't go buy where he tries to cheat in some way. He should have been kicked out of the league for the racist comments, I thought we were trying to "kick racism out of football".

He has made Liverpool and Dalglish look like idiots throughout, they were told not to comment during the whole thing, but haven't shut up. Unlike Fergie and the victim in this, Evra, who have kept quiet throughout. Embarrassing for Liverpool Football Club and they should throw th book at Suarez too.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I'm absolutely convinced RAWK is a site set up for the sole purpose of amusing United fans.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Not sure what to think of the ban some will say weak and some will say strong, i think it's pretty weak personally plus he can still play for 14 days right? and they can appeal so it could easily be reduced.


RAWK is like a mental insitute most of the time but i can only imagine it now.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Venkys have been a bigger flop for blackburn this year than fernando torres has been, and thats saying alot. Venkys are going to cost blackburn big losses in driving them into the championship, Squad wise there are worse teams than blackburn in this league ( And worse than us) but venkys have fucked blackburn completely.

And i thought Phil Gartside was bad lol


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> 19,989 goals in the Premier League at the moment. Will come late in the first half of tomorrow's matches I think.
> 
> 
> I'm going to go with Nathan Dyer.


I'll go for Somen Tchoyi. Not sure if he's even fit to play, even if he's not he'll find a way to score.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Since it's the Christmas period, why not Saint Nicklas Bendtner :side:


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I'm reading the statement that Liverpool have released now and can't believe it's real. It's as if someone has thought to themselves "what would one of the literate people on RAWK write at this time?". They are making the mess bigger for themselves.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The statement is incredible. Managers get banned & fined for a lot more innocuous statements after games. The only problem is, who do you punish for that?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

For anyone who hasn't read it, here it is before someone sensible at the club looks at it and takes it down - 



> Liverpool Football Club is very surprised and disappointed with the decision of the Football Association Commission to find Luis Suarez guilty of the charges against him.
> 
> We look forward to the publication of the Commission's Judgment. We will study the detailed reasons of the Commission once they become available, but reserve our right to appeal or take any other course of action we feel appropriate with regards to this situation.
> 
> We find it extraordinary that Luis can be found guilty on the word of Patrice Evra alone when no-one else on the field of play - including Evra's own Manchester United teammates and all the match officials - heard the alleged conversation between the two players in a crowded Kop goalmouth while a corner kick was about to be taken.
> 
> The Club takes extremely seriously the fight against all forms of discrimination and has a long and successful track record in work relating to anti-racist activity and social inclusion. We remain committed to this ideal and equality for all, irrespective of a person's background.
> 
> LFC considers racism in any form to be unacceptable - without compromise. It is our strong held belief, having gone over the facts of the case, that Luis Suarez did not commit any racist act. It is also our opinion that the accusation by this particular player was not credible - certainly no more credible than his prior unfounded accusations.
> 
> It is key to note that Patrice Evra himself in his written statement in this case said 'I don't think that Luis Suarez is racist'. The FA in their opening remarks accepted that Luis Suarez was not racist.
> 
> Luis himself is of a mixed race family background as his grandfather was black. He has been personally involved since the 2010 World Cup in a charitable project which uses sport to encourage solidarity amongst people of different backgrounds with the central theme that the colour of a person's skin does not matter; they can all play together as a team.
> 
> He has played with black players and mixed with their families whilst with the Uruguay national side and was Captain at Ajax Amsterdam of a team with a proud multi-cultural profile, many of whom became good friends.
> 
> It seems incredible to us that a player of mixed heritage should be accused and found guilty in the way he has based on the evidence presented. We do not recognise the way in which Luis Suarez has been characterised.
> 
> It appears to us that the FA were determined to bring charges against Luis Suarez, even before interviewing him at the beginning of November. Nothing we have heard in the course of the hearing has changed our view that Luis Suarez is innocent of the charges brought against him and we will provide Luis with whatever support he now needs to clear his name.
> 
> We would also like to know when the FA intend to charge Patrice Evra with making abusive remarks to an opponent after he admitted himself in his evidence to insulting Luis Suarez in Spanish in the most objectionable of terms. Luis, to his credit, actually told the FA he had not heard the insult.


Using the classic, "some of his friends are black" defence is particularly hilarious.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> The statement is incredible. Managers get banned & fined for a lot more innocuous statements after games. The only problem is, who do you punish for that?


Their on fucking tv tomorrow vs wigan? it will be the suarez show on and off the pitch sky will love it and turn it into a circus surrounding suarez, and Kenny will be his usual moody cunting self in the interviews.


Makes me wonder how the terry case will end now.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

In response to: @themichaelowen thought yours would be #injured or #bench 

@Stueylar Hilarious when your picture has a big roll of fat hanging over your shorts. Had a successful life have you? Peasant.

Abusing others just giving their opinion too. Couldn't hate this cunt any more if I tried. Absolute snake.


----------



## i$e

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

..and Liverpool wonder why everyone in the world except their own fans thinks they're the scummiest cunts in the game. 

I hope they go into administration.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

But he has black friends!!!11!! :lmao

I look forward to seeing Andy 'Horse Touch' Carroll getting playing time.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> *But he has black friends*!!!11!! :lmao
> 
> I look forward to seeing Andy 'Horse Touch' Carroll getting playing time.


That had me doing the same thing, hilarious statement.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Not only is there 'I got black relatives', but there's the Terry defence of 'I play in teams with black people, how can I be a racist?!'. It's like a spoof statement issued by an Everton fan.

I still can't believe they're trotting out the line about Evra making allegations before. Utter bollocks. And didn't Suarez actually say he called him 'negrito', but they still say it was based on Paddy's word? 

I'd be ashamed if United put out such a shit statement, I hope the Scouse fans I know see through it for the cloying attempt at getting the crowd on-board that it is.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> For anyone who hasn't read it, here it is before someone sensible at the club looks at it and takes it down -
> 
> 
> 
> Using the classic, "some of his friends are black" defence is particularly hilarious.


Jesus Christ.

Just terminate the club.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

It's ridiculous how they can have a go at Evra still, their club has shown no decorum during the whole episode though so why should we expect that to change now a verdict has been passed.

The scouse lot will no doubt show what they are made of every time Evra gets a touch of the ball at Old Trafford by booing him for being racially abused.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



> Absolute disgrace.
> 
> Every English born Liverpool player should now show their support for Luis and their disgust at his treatment by WITHDRAWING FROM THE ENGLAND TEAM.
> 
> This disgraceful mis-carriage should not be allowed to pass.
> 
> We need to show full support to Luis at every game now, and ensure any English Liverpool player knows what we expect them to do.
> 
> WE'RE NOT ENGLISH WE ARE SCOUSE -never felt more apt than today!





> but ***** is not a racist word - it's in the fin dictionary ffs


RAWK :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> It's ridiculous how they can have a go at Evra still, their club has shown no decorum during the whole episode though so why should we expect that to change now a verdict has been passed.
> 
> The scouse lot will no doubt show what they are made of every time Evra gets a touch of the ball at Old Trafford by booing him for being racially abused.


I haven't checked the fixtures but i fucking hope suarez is back for that game.

I probably won't bother getting into it with the few pool fans i know because it will just end in an argument, one or two might be sensible about the situation.


Shep them quotes, holyshit. WE ARE SCOUSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Suarez has a black grandad. Makes him even more of a cunt lol


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



> Absolute disgrace.
> 
> Every English born Liverpool player should now show their support for Luis and their disgust at his treatment by WITHDRAWING FROM THE ENGLAND TEAM.
> 
> This disgraceful mis-carriage should not be allowed to pass.
> 
> We need to show full support to Luis at every game now, and ensure any English Liverpool player knows what we expect them to do.
> 
> WE'RE NOT ENGLISH WE ARE SCOUSE -never felt more apt than today!


Oh no, I'm sure England would never recover from losing the likes of Downing, Johnson and Carroll. Deluded twits.



WWE_TNA said:


> I haven't checked the fixtures but i fucking hope suarez is back for that game.
> 
> I probably won't bother getting into it with the few pool fans i know because it will just end in an argument, one or two might be sensible about the situation.


I've decided to dive straight into it with them. It's going well so far, I'd recommend it.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I'd love to see Glen Johnson being asked to withdraw from the national team to support someone who was found to racially abuse another player :lmao

Big morale boost for Suarez will be Big Andy, who begun withdrawing from the England team with his performances in January, and aims to be fully out of the squad by summer. :side:


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Carroll will be gutted that he will have to actually play over the festive period, he's going to have to re-arrange all his drinking plans.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

From 'Registration closed?' thread on RAWK:



> A friend of mine has wanted to register on this forum for the last few months or so. It's been closed for quite a while now it seems.
> 
> Do you guys plan on opening registrations anytime soon?





> Unlikely for the remainder of this season. *At the moment we're concentrating on ensuring that the quality of the debate on forum is improved.* If we can achieve a degree of self moderation amongst the current membership there remains the faint hope that we might open the sluice registration again.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

They'd be best closing down and starting again if that's the case.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Genuinely seen Liverpool fans calling for an investigation into this;



> The FA are willing to ban someone based on one persons claim, with no video evidence? In that case, the whole ManU squad racially abused me.


On this twitter account;

http://twitter.com/M_arioBalotelli

... from 'Not Mario Balotelli'.

And some Facebook statuses have been deleted since that was pointed out :lmao


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Old Kenneth has been made to look like an utter dick in all this too. Having been told to stay quiet throughout, he wouldn't shut up saying things like - 

"We would rather have it done and dusted, out in the open.

"Whoever is the guilty party - the person who said it or the accuser - [should] get their due punishment."

Dalglish also insisted that he is confident Suarez will be cleared, claiming that racism is not a problem at Liverpool.

"For me, I don't see racism apparent in any way, shape or form as far as this football club is concerned,” he added.

"I do not think racism is prevalent in the game here and it certainly isn't at this football club.”

Now he has changed his tune - 










Oh Kenneth.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Terry is fucked.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fuck him, he's the only person in the same league as Suarez when it comes to players being c*nts.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Terry is fucked.


and not by Wayne Bridge's wife...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

On the 20,000th prem goal topic, isn't it obvious?


Emile Heskey.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Best RAWK quote yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either we fight and appeal or just ignore it and say the FA have no authority to ban him. Anyone think we could just play him and indicate we belive the FA is wrong and take it to court. The FA cannot keep someone from working a job can they?
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
Click to expand...

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Rawk is amazing right now I gotta admit. Was in the thread earlier and it was literally moving a page a minute with comments blasting the FA


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fuck.

8 games?

In Carroll we trust. Lol.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i like how it's NO CHANCE IN HELL that he could've been racist.

maybe he like, yknow, did it? at least he was racist before SAINT JOEY BARTON.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Destiny said:


> Fuck.
> 
> 8 games?
> 
> In Carroll we trust. Lol.


He's able to play throughout xmas, it might start after or before the city game on the 3rd of jan.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I'd actually lol if Carroll came out and just bossed those 8 games.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

8 games is a joke, he should be banned for the rest of the season. Didn't Di Canio get 12 games for pushing a referee over? Also, Dalglish has embarrassed both himself and Liverpool throughout this debacle.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> 8 games is a joke, he should be banned for the rest of the season. Didn't Di Canio get 12 games for pushing a referee over? Also, Dalglish has embarrassed both himself and Liverpool throughout this debacle.



The more you take in the punishment it really isn't much didn't suarez get 7 matches in holland for biting?

He's supension should have been double figures.

And didn't prutton for saints get like 10 or more for going mental in a game towards the lino.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Embarrassing stuff from Dogleish.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

come on FA, stand up for ENGLAND'S LION

:side:

either way, we seriously need a non retarded CB. Apparently if terry is out and so is Luiz, we need to play ferreira as CB

which essentially means relegation


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> The more you take in the punishment it really isn't much didn't suarez get 7 matches in holland for biting?
> 
> He's supension should have been double figures.


It's good to know that the price of something the FA has vehemently campaigned against for the past decade is an 8 game ban and half a weeks wages.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> and not by Wayne Bridge's wife...


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> It's good to know that the price of something the FA has vehemently campaigned against for the past decade is an 8 game ban and half a weeks wages.


"KICK RACISM OUT OF FOOTBALL....well only for 8 games"


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> He's able to play throughout xmas, it might start after or before the city game on the 3rd of jan.


Thanks.

I'm at work so I havnt read anything.

Going to be a big miss though.

Hopefully he learns from this ban.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Not really sure what to make of this ban. I mean, is suarez really racist?

And even if he is, will a ban teach him to not be racist, or just be secretly racist?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> Not really sure what to make of this ban. I mean, is suarez really racist?
> 
> And even if he is, will a ban teach him to not be racist, or just be secretly racist?


It's not the FA's place to re-educate or change someone's viewpoints. All they can do is punish people who break the rules they enforce, which is what Suarez has seemingly done.

Not that the punishment is really fitting, though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> Not really sure what to make of this ban. I mean, is suarez really racist?
> 
> And even if he is, will a ban teach him to not be racist, or just be secretly racist?


I doubt Suarez is out and out Racist considering he even came out and said that what he did say is considered acceptable in south america. He was probably just moreso Naive to the culture. Still racism is racism if it happens again then something isn't right but if he's learnt from it then I guess no real harm done.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Lol, how long should the punishment be?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

as long as it takes for liverpool to be relegated 8*D

fingers crossed for david silva and mario ballotelli being racist too. somehow.....


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

mario should come out and say the entire united team was being racist to him and then they have to start gibson.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Well surely all the FA'S/UEFA'S/FIFA'S punishments are far too soft, remember when Keane's effectivley ended Alf-Inge Haaland's career with that tackle in a Manchester derby he only got a 5 game ban for that but surely the most suitable punishment would of been for Keane to be suspended for the amount of time that Haaland was injured as it was clearly intentional

And as another poster pointed out, Di Canio was suspended for 12 games for Assaulting a Referee but surely the most suitable ban would be a 3 year global ban but do this day the spineless FA offer zero protection to referee's and are not punishing players/clubs enough for abuse towards referee's

FIFA on the other hand award racist/homophobic countires by giving them World Cups so Suarez could a shock winner despite not being nominated for the Balon D'Or


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> Well surely all the FA'S/UEFA'S/FIFA'S punishments are far too soft, remember when Keane's effectivley ended Alf-Inge Haaland's career with that tackle in a Manchester derby he only got a 5 game ban for that but surely the most suitable punishment would of been for Keane to be suspended for the amount of time that Haaland was injured as it was clearly intentional
> 
> *And as another poster pointed out, Di Canio was suspended for 12 games for Assaulting a Referee but surely the most suitable ban would be a 3 year global ban but do this day the spineless FA offer zero protection to referee's and are not punishing players/clubs enough for abuse towards referee's*
> 
> FIFA on the other hand award racist/homophobic countires by giving them World Cups so Suarez could a shock winner despite not being nominated for the Balon D'Or


Good troll...


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> Good troll...


So you think that's acceptable?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Not acceptable but hilarious. But how did he tumble like that from something that looked soft, should have booked himself for diving.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I think that calling it "assault" is laughable.

The ref dives nearly as well as Suarez does.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

assault? he gave him a little shove.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

That push would'nt knock my 70+ year old granny over (hands of wazza)


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

In his down time i'm hoping Suarez can learn how to finish more of his chances thus bossing the rest of the season.... well i can dream :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao at Winterburn flinching like a bitch. What a pussy.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

It's pretty clear the ref was taken off guard and couldn't maintain his balance, falling over undermines his authority somewhat anyway. Besides, he's no ROBBEN.






An appropriate ban would be more than one game longer than he got for biting. Plus one additional game ban for every retarded sentence spewed forth from an official Liverpool spokesperson, retardedness to be determined by an impartial panel consisting of David Gill, Darren Ferguson and EFC Bronco.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

A shove is still an assault at the end of the day and the 12 game ban was a disgrace and that kind of punishment is the reason why there is such a massive shortage of Referee's in this country


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

You're mental.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> Good troll...


Lol at that being Assult. It was a shove and the Ref lost his balance. It wouldn't even have hurt him in anyway.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> You're mental.


Yeah I'm the mental one, this coming from the person who thinks it's ok to shove a Referee


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

if that's assault then i know alot of players that should also be done for assault on the pitch.

Yaya recently slapped mata in the head, assault?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

It's clearly not assault. There's contact, and it'd come under 'offensive contact' AFAIK, so it's obviously battery.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It's clearly not assault. There's contact, and it'd come under 'offensive contact' AFAIK, so it's obviously battery.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*












> Well done, FA, for potentially ruining a very talented man's career


Followed by a shaking-fist emoticon. RAWK is gold, Jerry, GOLD.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Followed by a shaking-fist emoticon. RAWK is gold, Jerry, GOLD.


Are they blaming fergie yet?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

8 game ban = career ruined.

maybe he shouldnt have been a racist then


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

suarez is racist. now the world cup 2010 quarter finals finally make sense.......


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Not like they would have finished top 4 anyway.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Destiny said:


> Lol, how long should the punishment be?


End of the season and a bigger fine (2 weeks wages, perhaps).



danny_boy said:


> Well surely all the FA'S/UEFA'S/FIFA'S punishments are far too soft, remember when Keane's effectivley ended Alf-Inge Haaland's career with that tackle in a Manchester derby he only got a 5 game ban for that but surely the most suitable punishment would of been for Keane to be suspended for the amount of time that Haaland was injured as it was clearly intentional
> 
> And as another poster pointed out, Di Canio was suspended for 12 games for Assaulting a Referee but surely the most suitable ban would be a 3 year global ban but do this day the spineless FA offer zero protection to referee's and are not punishing players/clubs enough for abuse towards referee's
> 
> FIFA on the other hand award racist/homophobic countires by giving them World Cups so Suarez could a shock winner despite not being nominated for the Balon D'Or


I agree that what Keane did was a disgusting assault and he should've been punished much more severly, but saying Di Canio deserved a 3 year global ban for that little shove is also ridiculous.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Are they blaming fergie yet?


I've not seen much of it but I did see someone essentially say if they saw Ferguson in the street at that moment he wouldn't know what hit him. 'Cause threatening a 69 year old man with a pacemaker is a logical reaction after your team's player got found guilty of racial abuse (or however the FA worded it).

I wonder which manager RAWK posters think acted with more decorum through this.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Just saw this on Rawk



> The lesson to learn from this: Next time, if you have an issue with an opposition player, just punch them straight into the face. You'll get only a third of the ban you'd get for calling them something.


It's so damn bad and laughable but in a sense is probably very true. Hell a Career threatening challenge alone gets you what 3 game suspension


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

im still kinda annoyed yaya did stuff to mata and it wasnt even mentioned later


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Just goes to reinfornce that post even more. Dude got slapped around the head and no one batted an eyelid :lmao


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I wondered how long it would take for Liverpool fans to dig up past suspensions of Utd players, As there players are true Angels. Suarez is found guilty of racism, there is no place for it in today game, Todays society, It isnt the 80s anymore( I know all liverpool fans act like the 80s) but it aint them times. Racism is the most serious offence on a football pitch nowadays, and the FA have sent a clear message, Now for Mr Terrys to get a similar ban.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Just saw this on Rawk
> 
> 
> 
> It's so damn bad and laughable but in a sense is probably very true. Hell a Career threatening challenge alone gets you what 3 game suspension


It is true, sticks and stones etc. 

However they are likely only saying that because of the Suarez punishment. I do think it's a disgrace that Keane wasn't banned for longer and agree with the guy who said he should be banned for as long as Haaland remained injured. Why the fuck not? He planned it out, it was in no way any kind of tackle or part of the game. It was assault.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Talking of past offences. Suarez is the same person who got a ban for biting someone. He is a despicable shit who should be kicked out of the game. But no, it's all just one big conspiracy against Liverpool.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> Talking of past offences. *Suarez is the same person who got a ban for buying someone.* He is a despicable shit who should be kicked out of the game. But no, it's all just one big conspiracy against Liverpool.


Was it Downing or Carroll?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Both I believe


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Great autocorrect there. I meant biting. Apologies. 

Good joke though.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> Great autocorrect there. I meant biting. Apologies.
> 
> Good joke though.


Lets not forget the great swearing at Fulham Fans...


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










stone cold steve suarez


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

arrive be racist leave


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

more like

dive. be racist. dont score 

8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Suarez is just so misunderstood and everyone just keeps taking him out and bullying him trying to make him sound like a bad guy. Remember Rodwell with his THUG challenge? 










What about Kompany? 










Even in his Ajax days he was getting fouled all the time 










Such a talent being bullied around :no:

Ahh well at least you'll know he'll always give 100% no matter what is required


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Please tell me that was Sarcasm cant be too sure with Pool fans, Suarez is a diver... Plain and simple.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Please tell me that was Sarcasm cant be too sure with Pool fans, Suarez is a diver... Plain and simple.


no he's deadly serious, and he's right. misunderstood bloke.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Please tell me that was Sarcasm cant be too sure with Pool fans, Suarez is a diver... Plain and simple.


Of course it was sarcasm, come on son.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

wrong. suarez is a victim

like in the world cup. HE WAS TRYING TO GET OUT OF THE BALLS WAY. HE LOVES BLACK PEOPLE


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Pretty Much what they said. Catch Up Son


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Soz it is like 1am here and i was woken up at like 8 this morning, after staying up to watch Raw, Bit sleep deplated...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

CantStandWools I'm Your Arl Fella
I hope #MUNICH happens again and Evra's head fucking rolls like Duncan's fanny head you fucking inbred shithouses. #mufc

CasualCHRIS81 Chris Metcalfe
#EvraIsAGrass Evra you dirty Munich grass #munich58

Rogan_W92 rogan williams
Boom boom boom Suarez is a loom he's gonna kill evra cos evra is a **** #suarez #fuckthefa #Munich

ElliotOBrien95 Elliot O'Brien
Evras a munich cunt and the F.A is shit and they can't even prove it 



How classy.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

VICTIMS.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



> Boom boom boom Suarez is a loom he's gonna kill evra cos evra is a **** #suarez #fuckthefa #Munich


this is the greatest tweet ever. somehow he combined a black eyed peas song, a 19th century racist term, a death threat, and for some reason mentioned munich :lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Glad that cunt got a 8 match ban. Well deserved.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Ugh fucking stupid Pool fans :no:. It's no wonder were continually laughed at with fans like that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

yes, it is all united's fault that suarez is a racist.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

From what i've seen plenty of neutral fans like sunderland, stoke, city, arsenal etc are backing the ban and most think it should be more.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

to be fair, im pretty sure alot of them are backing the ban because they dont wanna be up against suarez


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Why isn't JT banned?

Its the same situation.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> to be fair, im pretty sure alot of them are backing the ban because they dont wanna be up against suarez


hahaha good point but tbh i doubt city and arsenal care if he played or not, i think the bar and post's are glad.


JT's case is now been investigated by the police destiny, he is fucked really or he should be.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I don't see why anyone outside of Liverpool would have a problem with it anyway.



Destiny said:


> Why isn't JT banned?
> 
> Its the same situation.


He hasn't been found guilty yet. His case is still ongoing.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Destiny said:


> Why isn't JT banned?
> 
> Its the same situation.


because he's england's lion

seriously though we REALLY need to get a centreback in january if JT ends up injured or being evil

well, evil and stupid


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The Terry incident happened after the Suarez one, so presumably the decision would be after. Also I'm pretty sure there's a police investigation going on which takes precedent, surely.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

what people dont realise is that the fa dont decide if negrito was used in a racist context. it's the fare (footballers against racism in europe) that decide.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

john terry is not a racist. he may be overrated, a captain, a bad penalty taker, a bad friend, a communist, a racist BUT HE IS NOT A PORNSTAR


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I don't see why anyone outside of Liverpool would have a problem with it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't been found guilty yet. His case is still ongoing.


Fair enough.

I'll be surprised if the same consequences aren't implemented.

I just don't understand what evidence is used to prove a footballer as racist.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Destiny said:


> I just don't understand what evidence is used to prove a footballer as racist.


how about the fact he admitted calling evra a ***** up to 10 times and his defence was "it's a friendly term in south america, everyone says it".


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

liverpool should buy lucas barrios in january

or atleast loan him


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Wonder what suspensions would be handed out nowadays for racism in lets say athletics, i would think it would be very sizeable.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> liverpool should buy lucas barrios in january
> 
> or atleast loan him


with a striker on the bench that cost more than messi, van persie, eto'o and higuain combined, why the need?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

same reason chelsea and arsenal should bid for him

they need someone to actually score.

big andy and ladyboy can cost as much as they want but bottom line is, if you cant get that ball in the back of the net then fuck you

and thats not even getting started on the sheer uselessness of arshavin and chamakh

actually now that i think about it, Arsenal should be going for him


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Arsenal got him on my FM game actually. Also, AVB just got the sack (December 2012), so mark your calendar Chelski fans.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Liverpool said:


> "We find it extraordinary that Luis can be found guilty on the word of Patrice Evra alone when no-one else on the field of play - including Evra's own Manchester United teammates and all the match officials - heard the alleged conversation between the two players in a crowded Kop goalmouth while a corner kick was about to be taken," the statement said.
> 
> Liverpool's statement added: "We would also like to know when the FA intend to charge Patrice Evra with making abusive remarks to an opponent after he admitted himself in his evidence to insulting Luis Suarez in Spanish in the most objectionable of terms."


http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...for-racial-abuse/story-e6frg7mf-1226227373383

loliverpool


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Arsenal got him on my FM game actually. Also, AVB just got the sack (December 2012), so mark your calendar Chelski fans.


thats completely ridiculous

everyone knows AVB is gonna get fired when we crash out to napoli in february

then again, maybe that wouldnt happen if we can GET A FUCKING CENTRE BACK AND RIGHT BACK


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> thats completely ridiculous
> 
> everyone knows AVB is gonna get fired when we crash out to napoli in february
> 
> then again, maybe that wouldnt happen if we can GET A FUCKING CENTRE BACK AND RIGHT BACK


Clearly your signing Johnson from us on Deadline day. It follows the chain. 

Torres scores against you In November. Joins in Jan
Meireles scores against you in Feb. Joins In August 

Johnson it is thanks for the £20m in advance Im sure it will not go to any good use.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i dont know. we had johnson.

if anything i think we might be signing bellamy


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Nah you have KALOU. Bellamy would be wasted at Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i really dont mind kalou. for one thing he can actually score

mikel, bosingwa and malouda are the guys on my hitlist


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> i really dont mind kalou. for one thing he can actually score
> 
> mikel, bosingwa and malouda are the guys on my hitlist


Not sure if it's your hitlist, suarez or jt's.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

ah crap. im racist too

well, im waiting for my 8 game suspension now

i really do hate that unibrow though


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Are they blaming fergie yet?


No.










Oh wait, yeah.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Even in his Ajax days he was getting fouled all the time


I should find that disgraceful but it's more hilarious than anything. He's lunging in two-footed in to the back of someone's knee and he's the one to act hurt. The balls on him :lmao.
Credit to the defender, he doesn't even flinch.


Kiz said:


> yes, it is all united's fault that suarez is a racist.


It's Evra fault. If Evra wasn't black then Suarez wouldn't have racially abused him. It's a miracle how Evra has gotten away with being black.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> It's Evra fault. If Evra wasn't black then Suarez wouldn't have racially abused him. It's a miracle how Evra has gotten away with being black.













And who is that defender suarez tried to decapitate, took it like a boss.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










there is a joke in this picture, i just cant figure it out though


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> how about the fact he admitted calling evra a ***** up to 10 times and his defence was "it's a friendly term in south america, everyone says it".


Don't talk absolute bullshit. He admitted to using either ***** or negrito (no one's actually sure), and he didn't admit to saying it up to 10 times, that was Evra's claim. Also, when did he ever use that defence? He hasn't even spoken about it in that detail. Don't know why I'm even responding to this. :no:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Evra looks alot like wesley snipes in that picture? Or is it just me.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> how about the fact he admitted calling evra a ***** up to 10 times and his defence was "it's a friendly term in south america, everyone says it".


Not very strong evidence tbh.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Ugh, had a feeling it would be nothing after the way they delayed it. Hopefully this gives Suarez a chance to pull his head in. The club can support him as much as they like, but there has to come a time when Suarez learns to cut the crap. He's a great footballer and doesn't need to pull half the shit he does, yet it'll probably be no different when he comes back. (Sidenote: RAWK is an absolute embarrassment and it's no surprise that Samee posts there.)

It'll be interesting to see who we play up front now too. Carroll will obviously get some games, but I'd imagine we'll also see Kuyt start some games up front to allow Shelvey to get some game time too, playing in that same role he did on the weekend.



WWE_TNA said:


> hahaha good point but tbh i doubt city and arsenal care if he played or not, i think the bar and post's are glad.
> 
> 
> JT's case is now been investigated by the police destiny, he is fucked really or he should be.


It doesn't matter who we play up front against Arsenal. They've still got Mertesacker in defence.

Also, thought the Blackburn fans were pretty disgraceful in the Bolton game. Booing Kean is one thing, but you're not supporting the club if you're booing everyone involved, including players.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Evra looks alot like wesley snipes in that picture? Or is it just me.


Nah bro i think you mean Denzel.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Having seen some of the Liverpool fans comments about the Suarez verdict :lmao

He's a disgraceful little racist, diving, biting cunt and can't agree more with T-C.

Hope BIG MAN gets the same punishment.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Terrible for Liverpool to lose Suarez for so long, but he deserved some type of punishment. Hopefully he learns from this and never uses insults that can be viewed as racist again. lol at Liverpool's statement. They should just accept this and plan on how they are going to replace him for the next 8 games.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The statement is pretty silly for the most part. Should be enough to say we're disappointed with the findings and that we'll stand by Luis in these times, as well as possibly look at what can be done. There's no point in trying to defend him at this stage, because points like "oh, his grandfather is black" aren't going to change anyone's mind. It just comes off as looking stupid.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Hopefully Suarez learns that different cultures have different sensitivities, 8 games should send a message to others as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

in a non-Suarez related post....

how in the fuck did Arsenal manage to lose Blackburn!? Such a horrible loss. :no:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Couldn't deal with KEAN and DEM TACTICS


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Even I would LOL if BIG MAN TERRY got away with a warning.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

No rules can hold back BIG MAN.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> No rules can hold back BIG MAN.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


>


DEFINITIVE PROOF! NOT RACIST!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

tbf we dont know what he's saying.

could be going im lynching you tonight buddy.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

lol Suarez got an 8 match ban for nothing corrupted English FA


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

yeah racism is a pretty big non factor in italy

just like corruption and match fixing


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I blame SAF.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

and Terry did a similar thing and got 0 matches ban(cuz he is english) LOL Racism in england is a big problem


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> lol Suarez got an 8 match ban for nothing corrupted English FA


so in your opinion using racist language is nothing?




Nitromalta said:


> and Terry did a similar thing and got 0 matches ban(cuz he is english) LOL Racism in england is a big problem



erm currently its being investigated by the police, so the FA havent made a decision yet

racism is much worse in italy


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Reactions are in:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Another brilliant piece of insight from FORZA MILAN


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Just out is that the Crown Prosecution Service is set to make an announcement concerning Terry this afternoon


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> and Terry did a similar thing and got 0 matches ban(cuz he is english) LOL Racism in england is a big problem


we have a new most stupid member award


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> and Terry did a similar thing and got 0 matches ban(cuz he is english) LOL Racism in england is a big problem


FORZA TERRY! FORZA RACISM!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> and Terry did a similar thing *and got 0 matches ban*(_cuz he is english_) LOL Racism in england is a big problem


*100% wrong*

He actually has it worse because he's now part of a police, not FA, investigation, which doesn't seem like a bonus for being English.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/nov/17/romania-italy-international-friendly-racism-fans - racially abused by Italian fans, playing for Italy, and it's a big problem in England?

Poor Suarez, being picked on. He's obviously a nice guy, really. Come on, son.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> *100% wrong*
> 
> He actually has it worse because he's now part of a police, not FA, investigation, which doesn't seem like a bonus for being English.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/nov/17/romania-italy-international-friendly-racism-fans - racially abused by Italian fans, playing for Italy, and it's a big problem in England?
> 
> Poor Suarez, being picked on. He's obviously a nice guy, really. Come on, son.


those Italy fans were people from Austria that supports Italy and the few people that were seeing that game were almost all Romania fans. in Italy everyone loves Balotelli


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/dec/13/italy-racism-football-mario-balotelli

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...after-Mario-Balotelli-is-racially-abused.html

DAT BALOTELLI LOVE. 

http://forzaitalianfootball.com/2011/05/lazio-vs-roma-derby-della-capitale/



> Lazio have recently unfurled racist banners at matches and some of the Ultras have used Swastikas as a symbol. A minority of Lazio fans even showed their support for a Serbian war criminal in 2000. Ultas from both clubs have right wing ideologies which may explain why at some games Roma fans have displayed their own racist banners.


Pretending racism isn't a problem in Italian football is a bit daft, let's be honest.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/dec/13/italy-racism-football-mario-balotelli
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...after-Mario-Balotelli-is-racially-abused.html
> 
> DAT BALOTELLI LOVE.
> 
> http://forzaitalianfootball.com/2011/05/lazio-vs-roma-derby-della-capitale/
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending racism isn't a problem in Italian football is a bit daft, let's be honest.


2 years ago yes there were people that used to boo him but now no, everyone loves him


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

And the racist banners & swastikas from this summer?


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> And the racist banners & swastikas from this summer?


if there was something that happened in manchester


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I'm not sure what you're getting at, there.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Mario Ballotelli: "The FA are willing to ban someone based on one persons claim, with no video evidence? In that case, the whole ManU squad racially abused me"

LOOOOOOOOL Super Mario owned United(again)and the english fa


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao that's a joke from a twitter called 'Not Mario Balotelli'.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> Mario Ballotelli: "The FA are willing to ban someone based on one persons claim, with no video evidence? In that case, the whole ManU squad racially abused me"
> 
> LOOOOOOOOL Super Mario owned United(again)and the english fa


You should really take a break from the internet.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> :lmao that's a joke from a twitter called 'Not Mario Balotelli'.


I got that on some football websites and true or not it says the truth on United and on the stupid FA


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

true or not it says the truth

you really are dumb


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Nitromalta is racist.

Lulzjkz.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=284312.0

This whole thread is incredible already.



> As much as I agree with the sentiment of this thread, and many of the other threads posted tonight:
> 
> This has fuck all to do with Alex Ferguson. It really doesn't.





> How do you work that out?


lolrawk.

Nitromalta, you seem confused about a country's governing body taking action over racism on the pitch. It's okay, it must be confusing, but one day Italian football will catch up. And do you want to know a little secret? They didn't spend weeks interviewing the players in question, deliberating, consulting legal precedents, discover there was no evidence and then charge Suarez anyway. One word against the other is never enough in official situations.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Im over the situation already.

BRING ON THE FOOTY~!

Expecting wins for liv, Manu, city, arsenal and draw for chels/tot


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

liverpool forgetting they have super andy carroll to step up.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> liverpool forgetting they have super andy carroll to step up.


Far from forgotten.

Everytime I think Carroll, I think of horse gif.

Lol.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> true or not it says the truth
> 
> you really are dumb


if that sentence of Super Mario is really his or not it says the truth on united players and fa stupidity(to make it easier for u to understand)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

We need Google translate to make you easier to understand.

Wonder how we'll set up against Wigan. Don't think Bellamy will play two games in a week, so I imagine Maxi will get a start + maybe Kelly at RB. Carroll possibly to replace Shelvey too, although consecutive games would do Shelvey the world of good.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> if that sentence of Super Mario is really his or not it says the truth on united players and fa stupidity(to make it easier for u to understand)


This makes less and less sense every time I read it.

Hope United go unchanged tonight.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> lol Suarez got an 8 match ban for nothing corrupted English FA


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










Stay classy Liverpool


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Lpool fans should take it against the mafia english fa


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

it's a conspiracy~~!~!!~


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Gentlemen and scholars, all of them.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Those people need to be exterminated. They've got their names and pictures, no-one will miss them.

In other news Haris Vuckic may start tonight, interesting.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> Mario Ballotelli: "The FA are willing to ban someone based on one persons claim, with no video evidence? In that case, the whole ManU squad racially abused me"
> 
> LOOOOOOOOL Super Mario owned United(again)and the english fa





Nitromalta said:


> and Terry did a similar thing and got 0 matches ban(cuz he is english) LOL Racism in england is a big problem


Having a hard time deciding which of these two posts is more stupid.

I'll get back to you.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Just to clear a few things up:

-The FA didn't find Suarez guilty. It was an independent panel made up of members approved by BOTH clubs (yes, football is the only place in life you can genuinely veto a judge if you don't want them presiding over you), including a QC. The FA simply decided on the punishment.

-Suarez hasn't been found guilty of being racist. He's been found guilty of using racial language that's unacceptable in the UK. There's a pretty big difference, and he's been punished accordingly. 

-Evra made the allegations alone, and it's the first time he's personally made any accusation of racism or racist language being used. The club, nor Alex Ferguson, complained, or even stated anything other than they'd support Evra's decision. This really has nothing to do with 'United's influence over the FA' seeing as neither were really involved in the allegation or the verdict.

-Fans of Italian football still don't see what the big deal is with racism.

Are these Liverpool fans that are kicking off outraged because they think Evra is lying, or because they don't think it deserves the ban? I mean, it's all but been confirmed Suarez said something, and there's been a cultural problem with the way it was taken (not that I for a second believe anyone wouldn't know what they were doing using the words in question). In that case, Evra must be telling the truth, so do they just feel hard done by? I can understand being pissed off but I'm just not sure where the sheer vitriol's coming from.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

liverpool's reaction just reeked of oh fuck we're screwed lets roll out the excuses


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Just to clear a few things up:
> 
> -The FA didn't find Suarez guilty. It was an independent panel made up of members approved by BOTH clubs (yes, football is the only place in life you can genuinely veto a judge if you don't want them presiding over you), including a QC. The FA simply decided on the punishment.
> 
> -Suarez hasn't been found guilty of being racist. He's been found guilty of using racial language that's unacceptable in the UK. There's a pretty big difference, and he's been punished accordingly.
> 
> -Evra made the allegations alone, and it's the first time he's personally made any accusation of racism or racist language being used. The club, nor Alex Ferguson, complained, or even stated anything other than they'd support Evra's decision. This really has nothing to do with 'United's influence over the FA' seeing as neither were really involved in the allegation or the verdict.
> 
> -Fans of Italian football still don't see what the big deal is with racism.
> 
> Are these Liverpool fans that are kicking off outraged because they think Evra is lying, or because they don't think it deserves the ban? I mean, it's all but been confirmed Suarez said something, and there's been a cultural problem with the way it was taken (not that I for a second believe anyone wouldn't know what they were doing using the words in question). In that case, Evra must be telling the truth, so do they just feel hard done by? I can understand being pissed off but I'm just not sure where the sheer vitriol's coming from.


Suarez said ***** and that word in south america means pal or friend


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Reaction from the club seemed more like they were trying to stand by Suarez, but they went absolutely overboard. It was ridiculous. As far as the stupidity of other fans goes, that's to be expected. It's disgusting, but to be expected.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> Suarez said ***** and that word in south america means pal or friend


Suarez didn't say it to a South American, and he didn't say it in South America. When you play in a country, you abide by their rules and interpretations of things, and in England, '*****' is not acceptable, especially when said in a clearly heated discussion. Hence, he broke the rules of English football, and got a ban. Why is this hard to understand?

Also, he played in Holland for years before, and the word clearly isn't acceptable there. It's hard to believe it was an innocent accident, unless he's the most sheltered person outside of 'two restaurants in Manchester' Tevez.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/story/2011/06/15/toronto-book-*******.html

I can understand Liverpool fans supporting Suarez, 100%. I just can't understand the vitriol directed at everyone else involved. The fact the official club statement basically calls Evra a liar is unbelievable, too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

it's a matter of context too. he obviously didnt mean it in a friendly way.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Suarez didn't say it to a South American, and he didn't say it in South America. When you play in a country, you abide by their rules and interpretations of things, and in England, '*****' is not acceptable, especially when said in a clearly heated discussion. Hence, he broke the rules of English football, and got a ban. Why is this hard to understand?
> 
> Also, he played in Holland for years before, and the word clearly isn't acceptable there. It's hard to believe it was an innocent accident, unless he's the most sheltered person outside of 'two restaurants in Manchester' Tevez.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/story/2011/06/15/toronto-book-*******.html
> 
> I can understand Liverpool fans supporting Suarez, 100%. I just can't understand the vitriol directed at everyone else involved. The fact the official club statement basically calls Evra a liar is unbelievable, too.


let's say it is as you said so cuz he said ***** he gets a fine + 8 matches? in Malta you only get a warning


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Exactly, Kiz. Suarez's argument is like saying 'I call my friends 'cunt', so when I called the guy I was arguing with all match a cunt, he should have known I meant 'mate''. 

The other part is basically 'I can't be sexist, my grandmother is a woman'.

EDIT: He used racial language in an abusive way, according to the FA rules, and got the appropriate punishment for it. Maybe in Malta, or Italy, or Russia, or somewhere else you would only get a slap on the wrist. Irrelevant, he was playing in England. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> let's say it is as you said so cuz he said ***** he gets a fine + 8 matches? in Malta you only get a warning


thats because your country is a disgrace and doesnt care about racial abuse


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> -Suarez hasn't been found guilty of being racist. He's been found guilty of using racial language that's unacceptable in the UK. There's a pretty big difference, and he's been punished accordingly.


Not quite sure what you mean by this. That's like saying someone isn't a murderer, they just commited an act of murder that's unacceptable in the UK. If you use racist terminology towards someone, you're a racist. It's in his character, and the label will stay with Suarez for the rest of his life.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

come on JT, get your black friends to stand up for you!

YOU HAVE BLACK FRIENDS~!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

He should get Rio to talk for him.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> thats because your country is a disgrace and doesnt care about racial abuse


no, that's cuz we don't make all this fuss on an insult


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by this. That's like saying someone isn't a murderer, they just commited an act of murder that's unacceptable in the UK. If you use racist terminology towards someone, you're a racist. It's in his character, and the label will stay with Suarez for the rest of his life.


From an official point of view. Liverpool release a statement saying that he's not racist because black family/friends, but it's irrelevant, because he hasn't been called a racist by the FA, just that he's used that terminology. I suppose it's a logistical difference more than anything.

For what it's worth, I agree- if you use a racially motivated word to get to someone in the heat of the moment, you're probably a racist. I don't agree on the comparison though, committing the act of murder makes you a murderer, whereas I have a black friend who'll call me a cracka or honky or whatever but the context of the way it's said doesn't make her a racist. That's different to saying it because you know it'll wind someone up and get them mad enough at you to give you an edge in the match.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> no, that's cuz we don't make all this fuss on an insult


Guess we should all start watching the prestigious Malta league.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> no, that's cuz we don't make all this fuss on an insult


:lmao

:lmao :lmao :lmao.

I can't believe how utterly stupid you are being.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

It was just a bit of racism, why kick up such a fuss?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

http://www.bigfooty.com/forum/showthread.php?t=890782

enjoy. 22 pages of hilarity


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by this. That's like saying someone isn't a murderer, they just commited an act of murder that's unacceptable in the UK. If you use racist terminology towards someone, you're a racist. It's in his character, and the label will stay with Suarez for the rest of his life.


someone can be charge with manslaughter, for killing someone, which isnt classed as murder


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> From an official point of view. Liverpool release a statement saying that he's not racist because black family/friends, but it's irrelevant, because he hasn't been called a racist by the FA, just that he's used that terminology. I suppose it's a logistical difference more than anything.
> 
> For what it's worth, I agree- if you use a racially motivated word to get to someone in the heat of the moment, you're probably a racist. I don't agree on the comparison though, committing the act of murder makes you a murderer, whereas I have a black friend who'll call me a cracka or honky or whatever but the context of the way it's said doesn't make her a racist. That's different to saying it because you know it'll wind someone up and get them mad enough at you to give you an edge in the match.


It's all about context, the example of murder I used is the same principle, there's no difference. However it doesn't work in this example because obviously murder only has one context and one outcome, so i'll use a different one - if I go up and repeatedly punch someone in the face in the middle of the street then i'm a thug. If I get drunk with my friends and we play fight, it's not the same thing. Suarez is a racist, just like if a group of fans started chanting the same thing at Evra, they would also be racist - remember the monkey chants in Madrid towards Ferdinand a few years back? Ron Atkinson is a racist. Luiz Aragones is a racist. Luiz Suarez is also a racist.




united_07 said:


> someone can be charge with manslaughter, for killing someone, which isnt classed as murder


You misunderstood my point. If I walk up to someone in the street and put a bullet through the head, it's murder. The victims family will then come out and say it's not in his character and it was heat of the moment. Same logic applies to Liverpool coming out in defence of Suarez (though they've denied all guilt) - people who defend Suarez will say it was heat of the moment and that he's not a racist - but he is, just like if you commit a murder, you are a murderer, regardless if it was heat of the moment or not in your "everyday character".

Liverpool fans on SSN - fucking idiots.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Yeah that's exactly what I meant, agree with that completely. It was the part in your first post about 'if you use racist terminology towards someone, you're a racist' that didn't ring true, but it's in line with the play fighting example.

I agree that in this context, it would be racism. My original point was just that he hasn't been charged for being racist, but for using racist terminology, which is a significant difference missed in a lot of responses to this I've read from Liverpool fans. Even though I feel he was probably being racist, it's not how the FA have labelled him.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

he will appeal and his ban will be reduced to 3


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

CPS have authorised prosecution of John Terry.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Liverpool fans on SSN - fucking idiots.


I know right? It's United fault he's a racist. Good stuff.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

getting interesting now, surely Terry should be stripped of the England captainancy


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> CPS have authorised prosecution of John Terry.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Lol goodnight Terry.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Shit just got real.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Terry hasn't been found guilty yet, just to clear things up. Just that the police think he is guilty and it will go to a trial.

When he inevitably is found guilty though, regardless of what punishment he is given at trial, he should be given the same punishment Suarez has by the FA (for the sake of consistency, even if the ban was far too weak) and stripped of the England captaincy immediately.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

what will happen to terry?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



> Alison Saunders, Chief Crown Prosecutor for London, said: "I have today advised the Metropolitan Police Service that John Terry should be prosecuted for a racially aggravated public order offence following comments allegedly made during a Premier League football match between Queen's Park Rangers and Chelsea on 23 October 2011. The decision was taken in accordance with the Code for Crown Prosecutors and after careful consideration of all the evidence I am satisfied there is sufficient evidence for a realistic prospect of conviction and it is in the public interest to prosecute this case. Mr Terry will appear before West London Magistrates' Court on 1 February 2012."


no wonder avb talked up cahill earlier


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Doesnt go to court till February 1st, so the FA wont be able to do anything till then


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> what will happen to terry?


He's getting the chair. No question.

Even the BIGGEST of BIG MEN fry.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

so Terry insulted a black football player after a match and the police will take him to court?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Terry hasn't been found guilty yet, just to clear things up. Just that the police think he is guilty and it will go to a trial.
> 
> When he inevitably is found guilty though, regardless of what punishment he is given at trial, he should be given the same punishment Suarez has by the FA (for the sake of consistency, even if the ban was far too weak) and stripped of the England captaincy immediately.


If found guilty he is fucked, because unlike Suarez, it's not just the FA who are involved. The law in included too.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> If found guilty he is fucked, because unlike Suarez, it's not just the FA who are involved. The law in included too.


Meh, i'm not sure what punishment the law could hand down on him but I can't imagine it being too severe. It's more about the whole deal of being criminally convicted of racism. Losing the England captaincy and a lengthy EPL ban would be a bigger punishment for him.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Again, Nitromalta doesn't get the big deal :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> so Terry insulted a black football player after a match and the police will take him to court?


yes it's called racism


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> yes it's called racism


lol stupid laws u ve got in england cuz u insult a black guy they take you to court glad I don't live there


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

FORZA MILAN, not sure if srs @ you.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Can we just ban Nitromalta from this thread for spamming/trolling?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Yeah, I could.

Stupid laws in Kiz's home country of England.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> lol stupid laws u ve got in england cuz u insult a black guy they take you to court glad I don't live there


why are you glad you dont live if people get charged if they are racist, are you racist yourself?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> lol stupid laws u ve got in england cuz u insult a black guy they take you to court glad I don't live there


Is this guy for real?


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> why are you glad you dont live if people get charged if they are racist, are you racist yourself?


I'm not racist


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



> For showing us how deep the bias runs. It's starting to become more and more obvious as you lot become more and more desperate.
> 
> For playing your part in making sure that everyone associated with Liverpool Football Club, from the fans to the Chairman will be sticking together even tighter than ever. Us against the world? I feel sorry for the world....
> 
> For making the mistake of taking us on. We have never backed down. We will never back down and you will all see how this club deals with adversity.
> 
> For giving us the opportunity to prove to one of the best players in the world that he will never get the support he will be receiving from us, anywhere else. He will now end his career at our club.
> 
> For showing us how at worst corrupt, at best incompetent you are. If there was any doubt in your favour, you've wiped it out. Expect things to become very sticky for you as we are going to defend our player, our club, and our honour to the hilt.
> 
> For showing us that FA doesn't just stand for your name, but also your intelligence.
> 
> So thank you very much. We smell the fear. We are coming for your "chosen ones" and the fact that they have had to resort to such underhanded means to try and slow us down will be taken as both a compliment and motivation.
> 
> Every game without Luis will be a cup final. Every Liverpool player will want to take your judgement and shove it down your disgusting throats.
> 
> Finally, and I mean this with all due respect, curl up and die like the worms that you all are, up Fergie's ********, your natural habitat.


THIS IS RAWK!

''I feel sorry for the world.'' :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The only way Suarez is ending his career at Liverpool is if he retires because of this ban :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

RAWK :lmao such an embarrassment.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Suarez will leave liverpool for Italy or Spain for 2 things
1.to win something
2.to go to a free country


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fucking hell RAWK is just a magnet for mentally challenged Liverpool fans.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> lol stupid laws u ve got in england cuz u insult a black guy they take you to court glad I don't live there


no you live in malta instead, lucky you

and i dont live in england


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> no you live in malta instead, lucky you
> 
> and i dont live in england


then where do you live?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

australia


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Turkmenistan

Edit: Damn you Kiz, should've toyed with the numpty.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> australia


ah cool country


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Terry wants to "fight" this charge?

"John Terry, Luis Suarez...










WE COMIN' FO YOU..."


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Stay classy Liverpool


Oh well done, you've shown a bunch of Liverpool fans being idiots. Shall I show you some of your own 'classy' fans?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Oh well done, you've shown a bunch of Liverpool fans being idiots. *Shall I show you some of your own 'classy' fans? *


Impossible. We're perfect in every way.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

United fans would be appreciated more if they supported in Spain.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> lol stupid laws u ve got in england cuz u insult a black guy they take you to court glad I don't live there


You sir take the fucking biscuit, either you're a really good troll or just plain fucking stupid. What's the education like in malta, jesus fucking christ.




And big lolz at terry horrible fucking cretin.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Oh well done, you've shown a bunch of Liverpool fans being idiots. Shall I show you some of your own 'classy' fans?


I know it works both ways, it's just nice to identify and shame some of those scumbags.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Why are people responding to Nitromalta, he's clearly trolling. Well, either that or he's mentally challenged.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

we believe it's the latter


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

All this talk of racism and football makes me want to post this:






:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> All this talk of racism and football makes me want to post this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Must be terry's uncle.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

In other news....










i lol'd hard.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

PEASANT.

Twitter should always be remembered as the thing that illustrated Michael Owen having any sort of controversial nature, or indeed personality.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Twitter gives people a platform to voice their opinions and such sadly alot of them should not have that freedom, twitter is both sad and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Seriously Fuck Liverpool.

They love playing the role of hard done by victims.

Edit: LOL he actually said peasant...what a fucking boss !!!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Have chelsea released a statement about terry? it's probably much more dignified and sensible.

I hear the terry case could run through till the summer, can any law buffs confirm this?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Have chelsea released a statement about terry? it's probably much more dignified and sensible.
> 
> I hear the terry case could run through till the summer, can any law buffs confirm this?


I'm not a law buff by any means, but this will drag if he appeals and appeals if found guilty. Could easily run past the Euro's which would be a PR disaster for England.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

damn, and i was looking forward to england crushing italy in the euros


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> damn, and i was looking forward to england crushing italy in the euros


We won't play italy they will finish rock bottom and we will romp away with our group.












:side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i think italy may win euros because they dont have stupid laws like england


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

All Liverpool players warming up in Suarez tops. Apparently. :lmao

Scousers are such soppy cunts.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> All Liverpool players warming up in Suarez tops. Apparently. :lmao
> 
> Scousers are such soppy cunts.


W...............T.................F

Just when it could not get more hilarious, is this real life or some sort of liverpool fc spoof movie


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> in Italy everyone loves Balotelli


I bet everyone in Malta throws banana skins at him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Why are the acting like he's been locked away or something he is only banned for 8 fucking games.

Reminds me of this episode.










Suarez will not walk alone.............


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

embarassment.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

meanwhile on rawk:

they want a boycott of all f.a merchandise and englands games
they want all their english players to boycott the england team
they want lfc to pull out of all f.a competitions
they want to form a breakaway european super league
they want to sue the f.a board members, every newspaper, evra, manu, fifa, eufa, platini etc etc

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> meanwhile on rawk:
> 
> they want a boycott of all f.a merchandise and englands games
> they want all their english players to boycott the england team
> they want lfc to pull out of all f.a competitions
> they want to form a breakaway european super league
> they want to sue the f.a board members, every newspaper, evra, manu, fifa, eufa, platini etc etc
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao and fpalmfpalmfpalm at the same time. 

Liverpool in a european super league lol.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

What a bunch of clowns. 

The club training with Saurez shirts is just cringeworthy, i wont believe it until i see it.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Liverpool fans are such jokers, Suarez is a racist son of a gun, They signed the a lad with a colourful background and now are shocked it has come back to bite them in the arse.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Need a football scores site where I choose which games I want the results from, so I can keep track of how my bets are going. Anyone?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Some Pool fans been racist to evra, hahaha do they not see the irony in that or are they really that special.



Skysports score centre you can do that ben and i think live flashscores has some sort of system like that.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



ßen said:


> Need a football scores site where I choose which games I want the results from, so I can keep track of how my bets are going. Anyone?


Flash scores is quite good. You click what games you want to know the score of and then it makes a cheer noise when a goal has been scored in the game and a whistle when it's half time/full time.

or there is always the ever reliable livescores


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

not feeling good about today. sensing a draw.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Giggs in midfield with Jones dropping to defence, ugh. Ferdinand not being able to play twice in a week messing with us.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



ßen said:


> Need a football scores site where I choose which games I want the results from, so I can keep track of how my bets are going. Anyone?


Sky Sports Score Centre website is where you can select certain matches, it's one I usually use for my mid-week bets anyway


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11096/7388855/Player-of-2011

Scousers rigging it so Luis Racist wins, sort it out lads.. 

He's actually winning to fpalm


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



> Lindegaard; Smalling, Jones, Evans, Evra; Valencia, Giggs, Carrick, Nani; Rooney, Welbeck
> De Gea, Berbatov, Park, Hernandez, Young, Rafael, Fryers.


there were rumours that ferdinand was injured, seems they are true


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










This just needs to be quoted more.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> there were rumours that ferdinand was injured, seems they are true


I feel another bad night at the cottage coming.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Liverpool warming up in Suarez tops, but there white.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Relevant team news for this thread; (nice right back, Wenger)

United - Lindegaard, Smalling, Jones, Evans, Evra, Valencia, Giggs, Carrick, Nani, Rooney, Welbeck
Villa - Guzan, Hutton, Dunne, Cuellar, Warnock, Albrighton, Ireland, Clark, Petrov, N'Zogbia, Agbonlahor
Arsenal - Szczesny, Coquelin, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Vermaelen, Walcott, Ramsey, Frimpong, Arteta, Gervinho, Van Persie
Geordie Shore - Krul, Simpson, Perch, Coloccini, Santon, Obertan, Vuckic, Tiote, Gutierrez, Best, Ba
City - Hart, Richards, Kompany, Lescott, Clichy, Barry, Toure Yaya, Johnson, Silva, Nasri, Aguero
Everton - Howard, Hibbert, Baines, Jagielka, Heitinga, Neville, Drenthe, Osman, Coleman, Fellaini, Saha
Sunderland - Westwood, O'Shea, Bramble, Brown, Bardsley, Larsson, Cattermole, Vaughan, Richardson, Sessegnon, Bendtner

Not sure on Racist FC yet.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

So they support racism?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> I feel another bad night at the cottage coming.


yeah only 1 point from last 3 games there, always a difficult place to go


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Arsenal's team bar van Persie and Vermaelen looks fucking awful.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> yeah only 1 point from last 3 games there, always a difficult place to go


Really is quite the boogey away game, but should get 6 points from wigan and rovers, but city will win tonight so it's a must that united match or better city's result at every chance with no slip ups.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Arsenal's team bar van Persie and Vermaelen looks fucking awful.


:lmao


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Ciaran Clark in midfield? Interesting. Would rather we dropped Dunne and put Clark in at CB, but ahwell.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> :lmao


Put Koscielny at right back and I might add another player to the list, he actually looks decent there. 

Sczcezney okay too.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Haven't won away to Fulham since the 07/08 season, have a feeling that's not going to change tonight. Danny cunting Murphy will probably score.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Some quotes from the Yahoo sports page I'm on;

"so the french poison dwarfed little black person got. what he wanted,well his day will come"

"luis is innocent full stop u french wanka"

"Hope Suarez can concentrate tonight after his. victimisation!!" by Anfieldstar

"there's no bias in this at all but what the fuck is going on they couldn't even see the incident!!" by Anfieldstar

"The wee man is beyond this vile FA ruling surely he. is a little bit brown after alls said and done. And. there is no reason that he won't play every game. this season if the club decide to contest the decision."

"Wigans tactics for winning this game .. apply black. shoe polish to all their players!!!"

"ready go liverpool win angry gerrard steven lost. hinagiku katsura i very tear"

TEAM NEWS; spot the racist...
Reina, Johnson, Skrtel, Agger, Jose Enrique, Henderson, Adam, Downing, Kuyt, Maxi, Suarez.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Suarez himself is wearing a 'support suarez' t-shirt


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Liverpool collectively backing racism on national TV is sad, yet somehow hilarious.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

KLASSY KENNY wearing the t-shirt in his interview. This is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Put Koscielny at right back and I might add another player to the list, he actually looks decent there.
> 
> Sczcezney okay too.


Considering kos has been solid at cb this year i disagree. The team is nowhere near awful.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Kenny's wearing the Suarez shirt also.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Uruguay's national director of sport released a statement that sounded eerily like Nitromalta, stating that England has a big problem with racism that we're obviously trying to deal with, but 'Luis is a victim'. Couple that with Poyet's statements on the matter, and I'm starting to think the whole football infrastructure there is mental.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Considering kos has been solid at cb this year i disagree. The team is nowhere near awful.


Looks a much better right back for me. Awful may of been the wrong word, but considering you are competing for the top four position, I don't think it's "good enough", maybe that is the correct word. 

By saying bar van Persie and Vermalean, I meant those two were the only ones capable of getting into any of the teams currently in the top four.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Scott Sinclair for the 20,000th Premier League goal. Heard it here first.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










:lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Good to see Rafael is back on the bench along with Fryers. Smalling needs a break soon from right back and Rafael really needs to make an impact this season and make that spot his own.

I'm not too confident with this game tonight as Fulham always bring it to United however, they've been very inconsistent this season. United know they need the vital 3 points to stay with City who should pick up the 3 points tonight also and hopefully United play at their best and secure the win.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Saint Nicklas for the goal, clearly :side:


Bah humbug at Cattermole starting, what happened to Gardner getting a run like O'Neill said? Other than that it's a solid enough side as we can produce. A draw minimum is what I'd like, if we play like we did at Spurs I don't see it being impossible.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

laughing stock !!!!!:lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Basically condoning racism with those shirts. Fucking idiots.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Suarez wearing the shirt to support himself :lmao

They surely, SURELY, know how this looks to everyone else in the world?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

id argue Ramsey, Scezney, Theo and Gervinho would get into some of the teams in the top 4.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Oh ffs Kenny... fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> id argue Ramsey, Scezney, Theo and Gervinho would get into some of the teams in the top 4.


Don't mind an argue, that's what makes us all football fans, opinions vary etc.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

10 minutes in, Villa are bossing us.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Kenny and Co want to defend there team and the fans are pissed I get it and have no problem with defending there players but fuck sake man were turning into more and more of a joke the longer this crap goes on. As if we wasn't a joke to begin with. At least acknowledge what he did was wrong but be behind him. Don't go out wearing shirts with his face on and trying to talk as if the FA have a conspiracy against us 

fpalm


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao



:lmao LOLERPOOL, Kenny doing his level best to make the club look even more of a laughing stock.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Kenny and Co want to defend there team and the fans are pissed I get it and have no problem with defending there players but fuck sake man were turning into more and more of a joke the longer this crap goes on. As if we wasn't a joke to begin with. At least acknowledge what he did was wrong but be behind him. Don't go out wearing shirts with his face on and trying to talk as if the FA have a conspiracy against us
> 
> fpalm


That would be called 'professionalism' something Liverpool have now shown they know nothing about.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The whole idea is crazy, but Kenny & Suarez in particular wearing those shirts is the most insane thing I've seen in a long time. No-one has ever reacted to something in such an awful way, ever. 

Jamie Redknapp now saying it's not fair on the fans to miss watching their best player for 8 games.. ffs.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao this is the most ridiculous thing in the history of the world.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

PENALTYYY


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Terry should go out for Chelsea game tomorrow wearing a sign similar to the one Bruce Willis wears in Die Hard 3...


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

RVPPPP ARSENAL 1-0


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Walcott clowns Clark, so Clark is forced to grab him in the box. RVP nails the PK. 

1-0 Arsenal.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> id argue Ramsey, Scezney, Theo and Gervinho would get into some of the teams in the top 4.


Gervinho maybe, though I think his best is yet to come for Le Arse.

I laughed at Ramsey, and then realised he's better than anyone Man Utd have in central midfield. So yes.

Yes for Theo.

No for Shezzers.

Does it matter anyway? As i'm typing, Van Persie scores yet again, so it doesn't really matter who the other 10 players are.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

10 goals remaining..


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Jamie Redknapp now saying it's not fair on the fans to miss watching their best player for 8 games.. ffs.


Jose Enrique is out for 8 games aswell?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Did RVP get the record?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Liverpool's players have issued a 'joint statement'!



> "Luis Suarez is our teammate and our friend and as a group of players we are shocked and angered that he has been found guilty by the FA.
> 
> We totally support Luis and we want the world to know that. We know he is not racist.
> 
> We are a squad of many different nationalities and backgrounds. All of us support the Club's commitment to fighting racism. All of us accept there is no place in the game for any form of discrimination. As a group of players we totally support the Kick it Out Campaign.
> 
> We have lived, trained and played with Luis for almost 12 months and we don't recognise the way he has been portrayed. We will continue to support Luis through this difficult period, and as a popular and respected friend of all his teammates, he will not walk alone."


This is some sort of crazy dream, nothing makes any sense here. This is the least dignity that's ever been shown.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> Did RVP get the record?


10 goals remaining mate.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

How brilliant would it be if Suarez got the 20,000 goal :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

WELBECK

another early goal


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

8 goals remaining..


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

WELBECK!

Nani is fucking class.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Odemwingie


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

shitty Kos is making an appearance today.

That is a concern.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Good to hear Welbeck got a goal... really deserved one after having his goal disallowed for offside against QPR when he clearly wasn't offside.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

What's that, 35 in the year for RVP? Just went past Henry's record.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> What's that, 35 in the year for RVP? Just went past Henry's record.


33.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

We really need to stop using the "Oh, Bendtners tall. Lets hoof it up the pitch to him every chance we get" methodology, he's so much better with the ball at his feet and we keep losing the ball with these long balls up to him.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Danny Welbeck puts Utd 1-0 up with a calm finish after a 50 yeard run and inch perfect cross from Nani


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Has Ben Arfa been shagging Pardew's wife in a strange reversal of fortunes? Can't even get a game :no:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> What's that, 35 in the year for RVP? Just went past Henry's record.


PER the commentator, 34 goals on the year tying Sir Henry.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> 33.


34 according to the BBC, Shearer has the PL record with 36


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Some of the worst defending you'll see all season at Craven Cottage for that goal.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao at sessegnons new bald haircut, looks like a true thug.


Saint Nicklas hits the post, so close. Great free kick from SEB as per usual.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

We all know who's getting number 20,000.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

7 more goals to go.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

7 goals remaining..


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

as long as it doesn't cost Arsenal, please let HESKEY score teh 20,000th. Not sure he made the bench, tho.

JFC, Ramsey is awful. Cannot wait to see Wilshere-Arteta play together.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

brilliant tackle from jones

but now he may be injured


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Ramsey awful? I think Ramsey is a good player, Always seem very good every time i see him play, Arsenal fans shed any light on this?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Demba Ba marry me. Beautiful free kick :mark:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

BENDTNER. Great header, Larsson is so quality at dead balls.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I will die happy if Heskey scores the 20,000th. Please, please, please let it happen.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Whenever I've seen him play he hasn't looked good, rated him very highly before his injury, not the same player since.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> We all know who's getting number 20,000.


Or... 










Edit 

5 more to go. Suarez, Barry, Downing or HESKEY plz :mark:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I just heard that Jones made a great tackle and has now gone off. A shame but if it's a head injury, it's important he comes off.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

5 goals remaining!

Ba free kick for Newcastle.
Bendtner for Sunderland.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Why Ashley Young instead of Rafael? Ugh.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Ramsey awful? I think Ramsey is a good player, Always seem very good every time i see him play, Arsenal fans shed any light on this?


Um, I am an Arsenal fan.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> We really need to stop using the "Oh, Bendtners tall. Lets hoof it up the pitch to him every chance we get" methodology, *he's so much better with the ball at his feet* and we keep losing the ball with these long balls up to him.





Shepard said:


> BENDTNER. *Great header*, Larsson is so quality at dead balls.


:hmm:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

4 remaining

City 2-0, Johnson


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Um, I am an Arsenal fan.


Fans is a plural....


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Young on for Jones? Why? Rafael or Fryers surely should be on as you know, they're defenders.

Adam Johnson just got a goal for City. Scott Button was right, what a shit player.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fucking hell Diame my heart fell.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> :hmm:



I should start insulting us more. In fairness it was a free header and he didn't have to jump for it :side:


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Ah, fuck guys, Heskey's not playing. Not even on the bench; pre-match report says Bent and Heskey are out.

Buzzkill.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Fans is a plural....


Came across like you didn't know that I was one.

Also, I am the best Arsenal fan so there is that to consider.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

What about Stringer? 8*D


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Melvis said:


> Ah, fuck guys, Heskey's not playing. Not even on the bench; pre-match report says Bent and Heskey are out.
> 
> Buzzkill.


Gabby Agbonlahor is gonna get the goal and take of his shirt in celebration to reveal a t-shirt of Hesky's face on it


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Damn you Shep beating me too it!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

3 goals remaining, Nani makes it 0-2.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

NANI!

Love that man.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fulham and Stoke. :no:

C'mon Chelsea/Spurs draw tomorrow!


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










20,000 goal, no man deserves it more.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

west brom leading newcastle


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Did Rooney or Nani score? SSN says Nani got the goal.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Just 2 remaining now. West Brom back infront at St.James Park. Gareth McAuley, WHO!?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> 20,000 goal, no man deserves it more.


Shame Nile ranger isn't playing now that would have been epic. 

Getting very close to the 20,000 mark now,.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> Did Rooney or Nani score? SSN says Nani got the goal.


Nani, great header actually. He's been brilliant in this half.

Great performance thus far.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Nani with a header? That's a first isn't it?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

downing will get the 20,000th goal :side:


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> Young on for Jones? Why? Rafael or Fryers surely should be on as you know, they're defenders.
> 
> Adam Johnson just got a goal for City. Scott Button was right, what a shit player.


Valencia to Right back and young to Midfield, Attacking change, I like it.


And Nani just got a goal, so i guess when i said he was better then johnson, I was right?

Goal and an assists for the flying winger


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Hate to disappoint you guys, but Heskey isn't even on the bench...


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Richard Dunne own goal should be red hot favourite.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Valencia to Right back and young to Midfield, Attacking change, I like it.
> 
> 
> And Nani just got a goal, so i guess when i said he was better then johnson, I was right?
> 
> Goal and an assists for the flying winger


Where did I compare the two? If anything, I said I prefer Nani but I'm just pointing out how stupid your comment was on Johnson. The guy finally gets a start for City, which he fully deserves and he gets a goal. He always make an impact when he plays for City.

Oh sorry, I forgot, he's absolute garbage isn't he? What am I talking about?


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Victor fucking Moses just made an amazing run, cut the entire Liverpool defence in half.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Melvis said:


> Victor fucking Moses just made an amazing run, cut the entire Liverpool defence in half.


Fuggin Glen Johnson to blame for that.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Moses developing into a very good player


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Fuggin Glen Johnson to blame for that.


Are you serious? Johnson can do no wrong. Johnson for England. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

that was a spectacular run...shame there wasn't a goal to show for it.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Wigan look threatening on the counter. Liverpool are as sharp as a rubber.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Welbeck is one classy motherfucker.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

1 goal remaining.

0-3 Giggs.


COME ON SINCLAIR!!!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Giggs continues his run of scoring in every Premier League season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Melvis said:


> Are you serious? Johnson can do no wrong. Johnson for England. :side:


Don't get me wrong He's a brilliant player. Him, Rio, Gerrard, Terry & Lampard to romp the Euros!

Edit

Giggs got 19999? COME ON SUAREZ!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Giggs, would have been SO fucking fitting for 20,000. Damn.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

connor sammon fpalm

a good striker would have at least put some shots onto goal by now.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Yeah, Giggs would have been the 'dream' candidate for this milestone. Oh well, every single season of the PL, amazing achievement.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Look's like the 20,000th goal will come in the early kick offs.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I hope RVP gets it.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Don't get me wrong He's a brilliant player. Him, Rio, Gerrard, Terry & Lampard to romp the Euros!
> 
> Edit
> 
> Giggs got 19999? COME ON SUAREZ!


I hope Capello is reading... wahey just kidding, that's his plan already.

Downing to set up Suarez would be some delicious irony for 20,000... somehow.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Wigan/Liverpool has been an entertaining match to watch despite the no goals. Liverpool started off great on the attack but Wigan are really coming into it on the counter attack. Moses has been brilliant with his runs through the midfield and his passing has been top notch. 

Downing also nearly got an assist but Kuyt struck the ball right at Al-Habsi.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Santon off for Ryan Taylor at half time. Absolutely terrible.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

One of our guys are getting the own goal for the 20,000.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Well I have to Admit, Utd CM really are affecting us in a major way.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Against Fulham...they drew with us. Bogey away game for you or not.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Albrighton - 20,000th.

FUCK.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

ALBRTIGHTON


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Albrighton is your winner.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

NOOO ALBRIGHTON GETS ITT :/ 20,000 GOALS


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Marc Albrighton get's goal 20,000


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

MARK MOTHERFUCKING ALBRIGHTON FOR THE MOTHERFUCKING WIN!!!


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

ALBRIGHTON!! 20,000 HAHAHA


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

MARK ALBRIGHTON!!!

1-1

20,000th goal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Albrighton? so fucking anti-climatic :lmao Great for him though


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

He denied Aguero the 20,000th, because he's put City 3-0 up.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Ramsey has not been the same after his broken leg :/


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


>


Redcafe?

Edit










Clearly not racist :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

arsenal really struggling right now.

don't see a 2nd goal for them.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

What a penalty save by Al-Habsi


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

What a brilliant save by Al-Habsi.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

AL HABSI

That was one of the dumbest handballs i've ever seen :lmao


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

SESS thugging his way through the defense, 2-0 :hb

TITUS with dat goalline clearance about a minute ago too :mark:

Ref subbed off for 4th official, don't see that every day.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

for fuck sake. al habsi fuck you


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Ugh


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Al-Habsi is our leader, Al-Habsi is our leader, la la la la...

The 20,000th going to Albrighton - could have been worse. At least he's English, if nothing else.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Frimpong off, Rosicky on. Notable difference right away.

Frimpong's passing ability is so raw, it's almost comical.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

What a result for Sunderland if they hold on.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

We're playing like zombies in this second half. Wake the fuck up or Fulham will be back in it.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Swansea looking for their 3rd cleansheet in a row. This is Caulker's 3rd game back for them too, that guy has a bright future ahead of him.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

How is Rosicky still getting games for Arsenal, surely they'll be getting rid of him in the transfer window


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

HAHA Saurez.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

sick finish even though the ball was out


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

How is Benayoun doing at Arsenal by the way? Always been quite a fan of his, but I haven't seen him play much their..


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

and as soon as I say that, Everton take the lead. Leon Osman!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

AOC should have been subbed on 10 minutes ago.

Gervinho is dead today.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Naughty rapist.. van Persie booked for diving in the box.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

im pretty sure i had man utd to win, city to win and a draw in the other 4 matches as one of my accumulators. i didnt bet on our match. my bet can still happen :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Arshavin and Benayoun coming on.

Arshaving...facking disgrace.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Jesus QPR. 2-2, looking very dangerous going forward. I have a bad feeling now.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Demba Ba fucking hell fapfapfap


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

SunderLOL... 0-2 up, 2-2 now.

Also Newcastle have equalised. Guess who? aahh, you guessed it. Demba Ba


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Arshavin has forgot how to receive a pass it seems.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

fapfapfap swansea score 1 goal, scores stay the same and $$$


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

2009-10 Richard Dunne has decided to show up today. Shit.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Liverpool/Wigan showing that 0-0's can be quite exciting. Moses continuing to impress me in the second half.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

for fuck sake come on


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> What a result for Sunderland if they hold on.


8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

YOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

YOSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> for fuck sake come on


This is the fulham match all over again


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i think either scores stay the same, and swansea score 1 goal = $$

or scores stay the same, qpr win = $$


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Scharner has surely won it for West Brom!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Jones out for 6 weeks apparently with broken cheekbone.

My life. Fuck it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I hope someone makes a youtube video of all of Arshavin's fuck ups this season. Would be epic.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Coloccini has been torn a new one here, depressing to see.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

ah fuck you benayoun man


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Free kick on the edge of the area, just as we take off Larsson. Faaaaack


Gardner smashes it into the wall. End to end stuff, could go either way.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

ah fuck you west brom. screw me over when i bet on you to draw or lose, bet on you to win and you lose/draw


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

villa playing that THUG football.

Hutton, what a dickface.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

COME ON WIGAN


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

what the fuck johnson? idiotic challenge


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

What a ridiculous challenge from Johnson. :lmao

Fuck Benayoun. I'm glad Hutton's sent off, won't have to play in the next couple.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Johnson with DAT BALL-WINNING TACKLE. Johnson for England.

This Wigan/Liverpool game could go either way, it's been really entertaining. Just wish someone would score tbh.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Jones out for 6 weeks apparently with broken cheekbone.
> 
> My life. Fuck it.


You have got to be kidding me. Being a United defender should come with hazard pay.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

liverpool 1/5 on PKs this season.. ouch.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Johnson's been Gash all match.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

FUUUU so close


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Wigan 11/1 for the win......


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Get fucking BRWNED QPR. Beauty!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Wigan nearly scored there. What an enthrilling game to watch.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao Wes Brown


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Brilliant goal from Rooney


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

So...much...frustration

Edit

BIG ANDEH ON FOR DAT RACIST


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

ROONEY MAKES IT 4.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Goddamn you Reina


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

6 minutes added time due to the ref being taken off. Balls, knowing this game QPR could well equalise :argh:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao BERBATOV, lovely backheeled goal


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Brilliant by Berbatov


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Berba and Rooney bringing sexy back.

Great performance.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Berbatov with his first Premier League goal of the season... oh yeah!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Lindegaard > De Gea.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Great performance, 5 nil, it could have been more if they didnt take their foot off the gas at the start of the second half. Only negatives are the injuries to Jones and Young.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Lindegaard > De Gea.


Lindegaard really does look class. I love De Gea, but right now that's probably true.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Awful by Liverpool, completely uninspired performance.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Wigan. Dropping points vs Liverpool, they must be mad. :no:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

*sigh*.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Match of the Day is on tonight at 10:45..


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Match of the Day is on tonight at 10:45..


No thanks.

I'm off to cry in the corner.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Wigan fully deserved the point, they were great and Al-Habsi was fantastic. Moses impressed me also.

Good to see United pick 3 points up against Fulham and keep a cleansheet in the process. A shame to hear about Jones and Young, especially Jones who has been one of our best players this season and a real rock for us both in defence and midfield. It seems as soon as one or two players return, another one or two get injured. Rafael returns, Jones out. Berbatov and Hernandez return, Young out. It looks like our back four will now consist of Rafael/Smalling/Evans/Evra unless Ferdinand makes a return soon.

I'll watch Match of the Day tomorrow and also the extended highlights of the Fulham/United game on Football First tomorrow and might give my views tomorrow depending on how busy I am.

Great result overall.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Valencia is out super Right Back...


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> No thanks.
> 
> I'm off to cry in the corner.



8*D West Brom seem to be to you what Everton are to us. Never can beat them. Shame TCHOYI didn't get one.


Fantastic comeback, yet again. O'Neill bringing on Gardner was a great spark and we dominated the last ten minutes. Brown deserves a goal after the season he's had too. Guarantee we'd have lost this game under Bruce though, players seem much more motivated as of late.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> Wigan fully deserved the point, they were great and Al-Habsi was fantastic. Moses impressed me also.
> 
> Good to see United pick 3 points up against Fulham and keep a cleansheet in the process. A shame to hear about Jones and Young, especially Jones who has been one of our best players this season and a real rock for us both in defence and midfield. It seems as soon as one or two players return, another one or two get injured. Rafael returns, Jones out. Berbatov and Hernandez return, Young out. It looks like our back four will now consist of Rafael/Smalling/Evans/Evra unless Ferdinand makes a return soon.
> 
> I'll watch Match of the Day tomorrow and also the extended highlights of the Fulham/United game on Football First tomorrow and might give my views tomorrow depending on how busy I am.
> 
> Great result overall.


I'm sure Ferdinand was just rested, don't think he'll play twice in a week too often. Think he should be fine for the weekend. Strange how Ferguson was reluctant to put on Rafael, he's obviously got a ways to go.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Kuyt missed one penalty and was dropped as the regular guy? Seems harsh, he was normally pretty good IIRC.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Redcafe?


No, RAWK. They've done a spectacular 180.



Irish Jet said:


> Jones out for 6 weeks apparently with broken cheekbone.
> 
> My life. Fuck it.


Put him in a face-mask, he'll be grand.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> 8*D West Brom seem to be to you what Everton are to us. Never can beat them. Shame TCHOYI didn't get one.


He didn't play fortunately, would have been 2-6. 

Haris Vuckic was exceptional I must say, shame everyone else wasn't.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

No suprise someone else is injured but meh, great performance tonight again sir giggsy fucking legend goal every prem season since it began. MOTD should be class tonight.


Ohh and qpr got Brwnd.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Kuyt missed one penalty and was dropped as the regular guy? Seems harsh, he was normally pretty good IIRC.


Nah he's been a sub since the start of the season.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> I'm sure Ferdinand was just rested, don't think he'll play twice in a week too often. Think he should be fine for the weekend. Strange how Ferguson was reluctant to put on Rafael, he's obviously got a ways to go.


Fergie said after the match Rio is out of Mondays game. So i guess they will take it on a match by match basis.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*













Now have a shocker vs united and you moses.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The Suarez t shirt debacle may be the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen. LFC is the joke that just keeps on giving.

Old Kenneth looked like an old man at a McFly concert in his t shirt.

By the way the United away support were as good as the players tonight, they were all you heard all night and some of the songs were brilliant.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

BERBAflick.


Yeah the shirt thing was hilarious, i laughed my ass off when i saw kenny in one.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










Even the Black guy Is showing his Support :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Do Liverpool only have 1 black guy in their squad?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Where can I buy a Suarez shirt? :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



haribo said:


> Where can I buy a Suarez shirt? :mark:




Let's shake it out of football.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I've lost so much respect for Liverpool fc this season.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

United played very well I thought, although it was certainly helped by Fulham being fucking terrible. Loved Rooney's strike and Berba's backheel. Shame about Jones' injury though, hopefully he'll be back earlier with a Zorro mask.

Bring on Wigan on Boxing Day, hopefully they'll be back to being shite as they've actually picked up some form recently. Al-Habsi can be brilliant or dogshit so I'd obviously rather see the latter version turn up.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Vader13 said:


> United played very well I thought, although it was certainly helped by Fulham being fucking terrible. Loved Rooney's strike and Berba's backheel. Shame about Jones' injury though, hopefully he'll be back earlier with a Zorro mask.
> 
> Bring on Wigan on Boxing Day, hopefully they'll be back to being shite as they've actually picked up some form recently. Al-Habsi can be brilliant or dogshit so I'd obviously rather see the latter version turn up.




They are usually shit against us and decent vs chelsea and pool at home. They are in a little bit of form but at old trafford even with our injury problems it should be a win.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> They are usually shit against us and decent vs chelsea and pool at home. They are in a little bit of form but at old trafford even with our injury problems it should be a win.


Dont WIgan have the worse head to head record in the whole of football history with their record against United.

Im sure its something ridiculous like they've only scored 1 goal past them and never taken a point.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Dont WIgan have the worse head to head record in the whole of football history with their record against United.
> 
> Im sure its something ridiculous like they've only scored 1 goal past them and never taken a point.


I think it's a spurs like record vs united or united vs villa at villa park. Maybe worse i'll have to check.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



tomkim said:


> I've lost so much respect for Liverpool fc this season.


You're just upset that LUIS 'RACIST' SUAREZ knocked stoke out of the cup.

8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Do Liverpool only have 1 black guy in their squad?


Yeah and he's HALF WHITE!

WELCOME TO KLANFIELD


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Anyone else click onto what hansen said on match of the day :no:.

Dixon's face was a picture to say the least.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

05/06
Lost 4-0 (League)
Lost 4-0 (Carling Cup Final)
Lost 2-1 (League)
06/07
Lost 3-1 (League)
Lost 3-1 (League)
07/08
Lost 2-0 (League)
Lost 4-0 (League)
08/09
Lost 2-1 (League)
Lost 1-0 (League)
09/10
Lost 5-0 (League)
Lost 5-0 (League)
10/11
Lost 4-0 (League)
Lost 2-0 (League)

Most cases ive put Wigan at home 1st.

So total of Played 13 Lost 13 scored 4 conceded 41

LMAO. I got a sneaking suspicion United might just edge it.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Don't get me wrong, I reckon we'll beat them about 3 or 4-0 but the fact they've picked up some form makes me think that they'll be tough to break down to begin with but then fall apart after the first goes in.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I reckon we'll beat them about 3 or 4-0 but the fact they've picked up some form makes me think that they'll be tough to break down to begin with but then fall apart after the first goes in.


They seem like a decent counter attacking team and moses has some pace which could cause likes of evans and evra (gets caught out of position) problems.

If united score a couple within the first 15-25mins it could get ugly for them defensively.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I reckon we'll beat them about 3 or 4-0 but the fact they've picked up some form makes me think that they'll be tough to break down to begin with but then fall apart after the first goes in.


Yeah be like England vs Andorra. They'll play out of their skins for an hour or so then United will score they'll get excited go for and equalizer and concede again and then be deflated for last 10 minutes and lose 3-0.

If wigan come with this 3-4-3 though could be different story no disrespect to Liverpool but Nani attacking the empty space with no full backs is alot more scary than Downing attacking it.

Rooney and Welbeck in the middle will keep the 3 CB's busy so both Wingers for United could have a field day.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Yeah be like England vs Andorra. They'll play out of their skins for an hour or so then United will score they'll get excited go for and equalizer and concede again and then be deflated for last 10 minutes and lose 3-0.
> 
> If wigan come with this 3-4-3 though could be different story no disrespect to Liverpool but Nani attacking the empty space with no full backs is alot more scary than Downing attacking it.
> 
> Rooney and Welbeck in the middle will keep the 3 CB's busy so both Wingers for United could have a field day.


Valencia (if he plays rw) vs david jones will be scary.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

United are looking confident. I don't see them dropping points to Wigan at home.

------------------

Suarez bashed that kid cause he's racist.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Some of his best friends are black!!!!!


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Anyone else click onto what hansen said on match of the day :no:.
> 
> Dixon's face was a picture to say the least.


What did he say?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Vader13 said:


> What did he say?


He was going on about "coloured" players as if the show got blasted back to the 80s.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> He was going on about "coloured" players as if the show got blasted back to the 80s.


1950's american stuff that, lee dixon was thinking wtf did you just say.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Alan hansen is safe, it is okay to say coloured in Scotland you see.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Hansen must have been watching malcolm x or remember the titans recently.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Do Liverpool only have 1 black guy in their squad?


In the main squad. I believe so (Da Fuck?) Including a couple of younger guys around 5. (Johnson, Wisdom, Sterling, Amoo & Eccelston) 

Also no fucking way did Hansen say "coloured" people. :lmao What the fuck sounds like he tried not to sound racist but yet sounded 10x more racist.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i fell asleep and missed the city game


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> i fell asleep and missed the city game


It was shit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i have a feeling it was pretty JOYFUL


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Anyone else click onto what hansen said on match of the day :no:.
> 
> Dixon's face was a picture to say the least.












''Erm...Alan...''

Edit: Here's a video, the guy at the end is funny...


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










20,000th GOAL FUCK YEAH ! ! !


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Also no fucking way did Hansen say "coloured" people. :lmao What the fuck sounds like he tried not to sound racist but yet sounded 10x more racist.


That's how I saw it. Dixon's face though :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Kenny will not let hansen walk alone.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*






Reaction to hansen's comments.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao oh boy Hansen, well played.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Rooney's goal was quality, carbon copy of Ronaldo's second goal against Sevilla this week. Shame that wasn't the game Sky were airing and we got the 0-0.

What Hansen said ("there's a lot of coloured players that are probably the best in the Premier League") was fine and it's clear there was no intent to offend. No need to make a big deal out of nothing.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> ''Erm...Alan...''
> 
> Edit: Here's a video, the guy at the end is funny...


:lmao That guy couldn't be anymore black and from London.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Calling Man Coloured Bluddd...Dickhead

:lmaon


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Calling Man Coloured Bludddddd
> 
> :lmao


It's incredibly ignorant that he used that term and still pretty funny considering what they were discussing.


And you reminded me of the phone shop just then hahahaha.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Rooney's goal was quality, carbon copy of Ronaldo's second goal against Sevilla this week. Shame that wasn't the game Sky were airing and we got the 0-0.
> 
> *What Hansen said ("there's a lot of coloured players that are probably the best in the Premier League") was fine and it's clear there was no intent to offend. No need to make a big deal out of nothing.*


I agree with that. Suarez was winding up Evra with his insult and was rightly punished. Hansen was just discussing the incident and used a word which some people may find offensive but there was no malice in it.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

No matter what Hansen said, some stupid bastard somewhere will be offended.

Coloured? Offensive.
Black? Offensive.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Just a random thought, Ramsey is awful. He can't score when he's one-on-one with the GK, and his passes are piss poor--with the back pass being his best weapon. The positive aspect is that he is an engine. Awful might be stretching it far; surely, he isn't good enough to be our premier CAM. If it weren't for Mikel, our midfield would be in pieces.

I hope Yossi gets more starts.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Ramsey will surely get benched once Wilshere is back anyway won't he? Midfield of Arteta/Wilshere/Song looks pretty good I have to say.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Yeah, a trio of Song/Arteta/Wilshere sounds terrific.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Yossi Benayoun can get fucked, that is all.


Seriously though, I was annoyed with the penalty because shirt tugging in the box is a soft foul to give away, hopefully Clark will learn from it. I didn't see the second half because I had to work but apparently the team played better than the losses to Liverpool and Man U.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Aston Villa were woeful againts us (Liverpool). I was suprised to see that they were drawing until the last few minutes.

It's a good win for Arsenal though.

Grinding out thesewins is always important. Unlike us.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Those fucking overpaid tube striking cunts

Not an Arsenal or Wolves fan but I feel better for getting that off my chest, I know the game has only been postponed and not abandoned but it's still a cuntish thing to do by those tube wankers


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> Those fucking overpaid tube striking cunts
> 
> Not an Arsenal or Wolves fan but I feel better for getting that off my chest, I know the game has only been postponed and not abandoned but it's still a cuntish thing to do by those tube wankers


Overpaid?

You're quite the moron.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Theres always going to be a big deal made out of it because non whites??? (am i allowed to say that) will always want to make the world know they are different.

You say coloured and they want to be black, you say black and they dont want to be differentiated from the rest. you dont even mention it and you're a racist for not even giving a rats ass what their skin colour is.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Don't get serious and make big deal out of it (unless you are'nt aiming that at people on here), a few of us on here were having a laugh at hansen's choice of words which made it more comedic considering the situation they were discussing and the look on dixon's face is still classic.

But black lads i know certainly don't go the route you pointed out gunner but most of them do not like the word coloured like i said before it's not 1950's america or 80's britain. But yeah alot of people will get ridiculously offended by a wrong choice of words, not hansen's fault he's an oldie.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Don't get serious and make big deal out of it (unless you are'nt aiming that at people on here), a few of us on here were having a laugh at hansen's choice of words which made it more comedic considering the situation they were discussing and the look on dixon's face is still classic.
> 
> But black lads i know certainly don't go the route you pointed out gunner but most of them do not like the word coloured like i said before it's not 1950's america or 80's britain. But yeah alot of people will get ridiculously offended by a wrong choice of words, not hansen's fault he's an oldie.


its a generalisation.

the only thing i careless about than the skin colour of posters on here is the skin colour of people i see in the world.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Thursday nights, in Amsterdam, great chant that :side:


Here's to ledley king mauling terry tonight :mark:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Watched the extended highlights of Fulham/United and was pleased with the performance. United were class in the first half, really dominated the game and Fulham looked very uninspiring throughout. Second half, we took our foots off the pedals for a while and allowed Fulham to get back into it, where they created a few chances but then United came back and started playing some brilliant football when on the attack.

Rooney's goal was sublime, what a screamer and Berbatov's - what a neat little finish. Nani and Valencia were absolutely fantastic on the wings last night and Giggs was solid the entire game in the centre of midfield. Anders also looked very comfortable in goal and has done with every opportunity he has been given. He made some good saves and once again, maintained a cleansheet.

The only downside was the injuries to Jones and Young. Jones is having an X-ray today and Young is out for about 3 weeks. I can therefore, see Rafael starting on Monday with Valencia hopefully getting a chance on the right wing. I think the reason Rafael wasn't used last night was not because Ferguson has anything against him as from various interviews he's been keen to use him but I think Ferguson wanted to rest him for Monday's game as Rafael has just returned from another injury woe. Fingers crossed he can get a consecutive amount of games under his belt.

I also hope Berbatov and Hernandez get a start on Monday with Rooney and Welbeck getting a rest (possibly on the bench). Berbatov needs to start a game now and Wigan is the perfect opportunity for him to get some goals and the same can be said for Hernandez. As for Wigan, I'm expecting United to get the 4-0 or 5-0 win even if Wigan are picking up some good form recently. However, United always play well against Wigan and I can't see that being any different on Monday.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Coloured is a bullshit term. Just say black.

Hansen wasn't trying to be racist at all. He was actually trying to do the opposite, but the irony is he chose the wrong word.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> Watched the extended highlights of Fulham/United and was pleased with the performance. United were class in the first half, really dominated the game and Fulham looked very uninspiring throughout. Second half, we took our foots off the pedals for a while and allowed Fulham to get back into it, where they created a few chances but then United came back and started playing some brilliant football when on the attack.
> 
> Rooney's goal was sublime, what a screamer and Berbatov's - what a neat little finish. Nani and Valencia were absolutely fantastic on the wings last night and Giggs was solid the entire game in the centre of midfield. Anders also looked very comfortable in goal and has done with every opportunity he has been given. He made some good saves and once again, maintained a cleansheet.
> 
> The only downside was the injuries to Jones and Young. Jones is having an X-ray today and Young is out for about 3 weeks. I can therefore, see Rafael starting on Monday with Valencia hopefully getting a chance on the right wing. I think the reason Rafael wasn't used last night was not because Ferguson has anything against him as from various interviews he's been keen to use him but I think Ferguson wanted to rest him for Monday's game as Rafael has just returned from another injury woe. Fingers crossed he can get a consecutive amount of games under his belt.
> 
> I also hope Berbatov and Hernandez get a start on Monday with Rooney and Welbeck getting a rest (possibly on the bench). Berbatov needs to start a game now and Wigan is the perfect opportunity for him to get some goals and the same can be said for Hernandez. As for Wigan, I'm expecting United to get the 4-0 or 5-0 win even if Wigan are picking up some good form recently. However, United always play well against Wigan and I can't see that being any different on Monday.


I actually think he may drop Rooney into midfield on Monday. With Jones more than likely out I'm not sure Giggs is going to start just after playing the 90 minutes. He may put Park there but I wouldn't be shocked at all to see him go back to Rooney. At least it will give one of the strikers a chance. 

If not Rooney I can see him giving Gibson his long awaited chance.:no:

The Hanson thing is such a non-story. It wasn't said with any malice and it's obviously a generation thing. The old fecker had no idea what he was doing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

wasnt hansen praising "coloured folk" for their skills and ability?

how can appraisal be considered racist


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> I actually think he may drop Rooney into midfield on Monday. With Jones more than likely out I'm not sure Giggs is going to start just after playing the 90 minutes. He may put Park there but I wouldn't be shocked at all to see him go back to Rooney. At least it will give one of the strikers a chance.
> 
> If not Rooney I can see him giving Gibson his long awaited chance.:no:
> 
> The Hanson thing is such a non-story. It wasn't said with any malice and it's obviously a generation thing. The old fecker had no idea what he was doing.



If everyone stays fit from now till monday :no:

De Gea
Raf - Smalling - evans - evra
Valencia - Gibson no or park - Carrick - Nani
Welbeck - Rooney (saying that i think chicho or berba might start with rooney and welbz back in vs blackburn or berba starts vs rovers i'm sure they remember him)


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Edit: wrong thread.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Coloured is a bullshit term. Just say black.
> 
> Hansen wasn't trying to be racist at all. He was actually trying to do the opposite, but the irony is he chose the wrong word.


That. Im black myself and frankly I don't see why any black person would be offended if you call them black. Certainly have never come across it myself. Coloured on the other hand is a different story. Defo worse because of the crap that happened 20 odd years ago. 

Don't think anyone genuinly thinks Hansen was being Racist was just for a good little laugh considering like Joel said he was trying to not be racist yet chose a word that can be considered racist. Nothing will come of it


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

negrito


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> That. Im black myself and frankly I don't see why any black person would be offended if you call them black. Certainly have never come across it myself. Coloured on the other hand is a different story. Defo worse because of the crap that happened 20 odd years ago.
> 
> Don't think anyone genuinly thinks Hansen was being Racist was just for a good little laugh considering like Joel said he was trying to not be racist yet chose a word that can be considered racist. Nothing will come of it


chain gang soldier is clearly an uncle tom like johnson, what with his suarez signature


Liverpool FC in their new training shirts:


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Wait, isn't that BIG MAN on the left?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

man, BIG RACIST MAN really missed his calling in life, guy shoulda been a striker. 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Wait, isn't that BIG MAN on the left?


BIG MAN, FRANK and SUPER DAN PETRESCU!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

why isnt andy carroll up there?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Guess who scored almost 30 more than Ronaldo?










He was fucking robbed, he can be deployed on the wing. VERSATILE.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

man, if only chelsea defenders defended as well as they scored


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I fucking hate Petrescu.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Right, thought I'd give my thoughts on Liverpool last night so here it goes:

Last night really showed how much we are already missing Lucas and anyone who doubted his influence or downplayed the impact his absence would have cannot do so any more. There were MASSIVE gaps left in front of our back four and we were lucky we were only playing Wigan because a better team would have really punished us. Last season Charlie Adam was given protection by TWO other central midfielders to cover for his lack of mobility, lack of work-rate and carelessness and this season Lucas had been doing the work of two men to stop the team getting exposed when Adam is ran past time and time again.

While Henderson is a talented young player, no doubt, he is not the type of player who can help out Adam like Lucas did and it seems that Jordan (like his predecessor Meireles) does not really like a tackle which gives our midfield very little bite. Another problem I have with Henderson is that I've never seen a midfielder with so much ability have so little confidence in themselves. While his safe passing can be an asset in tight games in which we have a lead to protect, it is incredibly frustrating when we have time, space and need a goal. I lost count of the amount of times that he could have played an incisive pass but instead took the easy option and passed the buck to someone else.

This is where we really miss both Lucas and Gerrard because they both take control and are willing to take responsibility. Henderson for all his ability doesn't seem to want to take responsibility for anything and is happy to be a passenger hoping his teammates will do the work.

Another player that could describe is Stewart Downing, who is looking a bigger waste of money as every week passes. I've never seen a 'winger' who is so afraid to try something creative and who seems incapable of beating his fullback. There were so many times last night (and in other games) that he slowed our attacks down by stopping, cutting inside and playing the ball back 10 yards instead of taking on the defender and creating an opportunity (like Man United's wingers consistently do). The no goals or assists thing is clearly on his mind and he like Henderson seems to have no confidence and isn't willing to try anything for fear of failing. Problem is that his role requires him to be a creative output but instead he is simply the guy that makes space for Johnson to run into.

Our fullbacks were perhaps our greatest attacking threat last night which says it all and often they seemed like the only ones that were going to make a difference. Suarez of course is our most creative player which makes it all the more strange that he is playing as a lone striker, a role that doesn't suit him at all. Suarez should have options IN FRONT of him when he gets the ball but instead he is isolated and almost playing as a target man who we aim hopeless passes towards.

Maxi usually makes a difference in that regard, as he often makes forward runs to support Luis but even he had a poor game last night. Bellamy is another who supports Suarez well but he was brought on too late to make an impact and by the time Carroll was brought on it was obvious the game would finish a draw.

Oh yeah, don't even get me started on Kuyt who seems to be back to his 07-08 form.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> I fucking hate Petrescu.


You got some splainin' to do


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> He was fucking robbed, he can be deployed on the wing. VERSATILE.







Some of the best wing play ever to grace the World Cup.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> You got some splainin' to do


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

We still got through, SEB!

Albeit, second and had to play the Argies. But that game is a big part of England NT history (Owen, Beckham), so it's good it happened.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

good news guys, SUPER STRIKER defoe wont be playing today 

8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> We still got through, SEB!
> 
> Albeit, second and had to play the Argies. But that game is a big part of England NT history (Owen, Beckham), so it's good it happened.


It meant we had Argentina.

Also, 2 years later at Euro 2000, Romania again scored a last minute winner and knocked us out of the group, I think on goal difference. A group containing a rampant Figo lead Portugal, Romania, and Germany. Though my real hatred lies with Moldovan who bossed both those games.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> good news guys, SUPER STRIKER defoe wont be playing today
> 
> 8*D


Suppose Pav will take his place on the bench. Worked on Sunday!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Suppose Pav will take his place on the bench. Worked on Sunday!


"Roman ends Chelsea title hopes"

now there's headline 8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> "Roman ends Chelsea title hopes"
> 
> now there's headline 8*D


You can just see it now :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Come on, Chelsea :$


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Forza Spurs, Forza Wheeler Dealer.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

#CHELSEACHARGE


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I'm backing Spurs 100% on this. Please destroy Chelsea.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Due to dream team purposes, I'd like a 3-3 draw with VDV and Sturridge both getting hat-tricks.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> #CHELSEACHARGE


Cech beat, raped and killed the #CHELSEACHARGE, redeadening. You got to let it go! It's gone! 

I'm feeling a win today. Too many Spurs players are fighting to be fit, so even if they play they can't be 100%.

I hear the plan is to wear these t-shirts :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

chelsea following the liverpool strategy i see

anyway i can photoshop that shirt onto this picture?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Chelsea to go out onto the pitch and warm up wearing Shirts with Terry's face on plz. That Joel pic would be epic to see.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Hopefully King plays well again and adds more substance to the fact i always bang on about him been the best english defender around when fit, obviously could debate rio been the best english defender with him 


Could see one of them big chelsea performances tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

King, Adebayor and Bale all start.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Why hasn't RUSH posted yet?

I want to rep him back exactly the same massive WIGAN picture he repped me with last Saturday. Turn about is fair play, biatch!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Friedel; Walker, Gallas, King, Assou-Ekotto; Modric, Parker, Sandro, Bale; Van der Vaart, Adebayor.

Gomes, Bassong, Kaboul, Rose, Kranjcar, Livermore, Pavlyuchenko.

--

Awesome line-up.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I am going to go for a competitive 1-1 draw with Ady scoring first for spurs and then Torres finally coming good and equalising for Chelsea.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Looking forward to this game. These look to be the two teams fighting for that last automatic CL spot.

Lots of goals, i'm going 3-2 Spurs. It's a big game, so VDV will score at least once.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

2-2 and we will see a penatly in this game.

Bale and Ade - Drogba and Ramires (if their playing).


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Agree with it being high scoring, could even see a 3-3 or 4-3 either way.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Chelsea team v Tottenham: Cech, Bosingwa, Ivanovic, Terry, Cole , Ramires, Mikel, Meireles , Sturridge, Drogba, Mata.

Bale vs. Bosingwa, jizz.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Cech, Bosingwa, Ivanovic, Terry, Cole, Ramires, Mikel, Meireles, Sturridge, Drogba, Mata

Bosingwa and Mikel *sigh*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Watch it be a dire 0-0 now, thanks guys.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Mikel playing, hopefully Spurs do what Liverpool did a few weeks back - let him get the ball and wait for the mistakes to flow.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Any reason why mikel is starting? Romeu injured and lamps just left out again?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Any reason why mikel is starting? Romeu injured and lamps just left out again?


I have no idea why Mikel got in over Romeu. Ramires is starting. Lampard is on the bench because he slows down the play.

Luiz is still injured, so we had no choice but to play Bosingwa. After last Saturday's terrible display, Drogba better put in an amazing performance this tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Is Romeu on the bench?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

9 - Spurs are the only team with a 100% record in London derbies this season, Chelsea the only capital side without a derby point.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Is Romeu on the bench?


Yes. I don't know what the fuck AVB is playing at.



Cookie Monster said:


> 9 - Spurs are the only team with a 100% record in London derbies this season, Chelsea the only capital side without a derby point.


And we've played QPR. Fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> 9 - Spurs are the only team with a 100% record in London derbies this season, Chelsea the only capital side without a derby point.


Unbelievable stat especially if you compare them to london derby stats of the past 5-6 years, chelsea dominated them.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Tottenham to win this one, 2-1 i say. Without Bale I'd have gone with a Chelsea win due to the lack of pace and flair down the flanks but with Bale returned Spurs will probably win imo


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Jesus Navas... Mikel v Modric/VDV and Bosingwa v Bale... 

FAAK


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

We all know what AVB wants for Xmas.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Drogba looks fucked.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Injured Drogba > Torres


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Drogba injured in warm up. Hobbling about.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> We all know what AVB wants for Xmas.


Yeah he needs to get that shit out of his throat whatever is in it.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Never fear, superNANDO is here


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Looks fine now


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Yeah Drogbas really fucked... lol


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The fuck? Gallas over Kaboul?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Kaboul is the sort of guy that's wearing a suit of armour under his kit - he's massive. It is also his downfall that he often plays like he is too.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Think i've got the reasoning behind Mikel being in the starting XI

*ARRIVE

KICK BALE

LEAVE*

Yeah, I see Mikel just getting Bale injured at the cost of a yellow card, then coming of for Romeu before the 65 minute mark


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Kaboul is the sort of guy that's wearing a suit of armour under his kit - he's massive. It is also his downfall that he often plays like he is too.


Yeah, which is why it would make sense to play him against a striker like Drogba. :/

LOL Star Wars music.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Modric on the right? Is this is a 4-4-2 or some weird 4-3-2-1 variation?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

That white hart lane camera angle is so awkward imo


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i prefer the old one, tbh.

hoping for a 3-3 or 4-4 draw. but definitely a draw. would help arsenal the most.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

another SOFT goal allowed by teddy bear cech.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO ADEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beer

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

jesus christ bosingwa is bad


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Bosingwa and Cech *sigh*


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

#ChelseaChunks


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

#COURTOIS2012


----------



## Beer

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

superb defending from ledley king


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Sturridge has to bury that, ffs.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Smith is blind as a bat, King was nowhere near getting a touch on that. Terrible miss from Sturridge.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

How stupid do you get Jose Bos? Of course its a corner...


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Blistering start from Tottenham.

Bale is too good for unibrow.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Bale is raping Bosingwa, this is awesome to watch.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Smith is blind as a bat, King was nowhere near getting a touch on that. Terrible miss from Sturridge.



Still good pressuring and pace from King.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Beer said:


> Still good pressuring and pace from King.


By losing the foot race to Sturridge for the ball?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I'd love Terry to score just for the lolz


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

TROLLED!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

oh fuck off.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Sturridge.

Such a freak.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

1-1


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

That was piss poor from Assou-Ekotto... still take it

Spurs, U MAD???


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Strurridge vs BAE is almost as unfair as Bale vs Bosingwa.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> By losing the foot race to Sturridge for the ball?


He's a defender (so naturally is slower) and did well to get to him in enough time to put him off and sky it. Not sure how you can't see that?



POOR goal for Spurs to concede.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Poor defending by Spurs but then again I've been saying that since Redknapp took over at Tottenham


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Beer said:


> He's a defender (so naturally is slower) and did well to get to him in enough time to put him off and sky it. Not sure how you can't see that?


He lost the race to the ball, presumably from a better position (otherwise Sturridge would've been offside). Sturridge then got a clear shot off instead of King blocking it or hampering him, but blew it and skied it over the bar anyway. Not sure how that constitutes "good defending", it was just shit finishing from Sturridge, a better striker would've buried it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

FFS DROGBA!

He done the same thing and missed vs Newcastle. He needs to bury those!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fuck AVB, tbh. He didn't have to outcast Alex from the squad. I blame the players a lot, but AVB has made some terrible decisions in his short stint so far.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> He lost the race to the ball, presumably from a better position (otherwise Sturridge would've been offside). Sturridge then got a clear shot off instead of King blocking it or hampering him, but blew it and skied it over the bar anyway. Not sure how that constitutes "good defending", it was just shit finishing from Sturridge, a better striker would've buried it.


Watch it again, they basically start from the same position and I'm sure Sturridge would have faired much better if King wasn't there. This is pointless anyway, Spurs defending has generally been wank so far.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Ferreira!

Things are looking up for Spurs.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Beer said:


> Watch it again, they basically start from the same position and I'm sure Sturridge would have faired much better if King wasn't there. This is pointless anyway, Spurs defending has generally been wank so far.


He wasn't hampered by King (to the extent that you could call it "good defending"), he got a completely clean strike off at goal, but hit it too hard/high. Starting from the same position reiterates what I said originally, he lost the foot race to the ball. Neither team's defence has covered themselves in glory so far.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Hope Spurs win.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Cech in goal, Bosingwa at CB, Ferreira at RB, Mikel in the middle of the park...

I can't explain what the fuck I'm seeing here.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I wish Walker would stop crossing, he's awful at it.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

assou ekotto rugby tackles ferreira


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

chelsea THUGS.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Cech in goal, Bosingwa at CB, Ferreira at RB, Mikel in the middle of the park...
> 
> I can't explain what the fuck I'm seeing here.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Ramires just wanted Xmas off


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Havnt really seen Walker play before but in gettin the impression that he's an average player.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

van der Vaart and Mata have barely had a touch.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

So close damn


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I reckon these cunts just want Xmas off.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> I reckon these cunts just want Xmas off.


I gather from your posts that your not Happy with how Chelsea/AVB are currently peforming


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Our right side is SOOOOOOO bad, no wonder all their chances are coming from down there, shows how much we miss Lennon's defensive work. Walker is NOT a defender, no wonder they scored by allowing Cole down that aide.

Parker and Sandro have been quiet but it's not really been down the middle, awesome tackle by Sandro though leading up to our first goal. Bale has been our best player I'd say. But after 15 minutes, we stopped beating them.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

ASHLEY COLE. MAN OF THE MATCH

damn, mikel off. thats horrible. end of our season then :side:

fuckin defensive line


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> van der Vaart and Mata have barely had a touch.


it's actually pathetic. At least Mata's done something (forced Friedel into making a save that nearly came to a Chelsea goal).. I forgot van der Vaart was even playing.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> I gather from your posts that your not Happy with how Chelsea/AVB are currently peforming


I'm not really happy with our performances on a whole this season. And AVB has to take some of the blame.

But I understand he is a young manager and learning a lot still. Plus, it will take time for his methods to be understood.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

VDV to score the winner second half.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

SOUNESS SWAG.

Presenter: "He (Assou-Ekotto) is an international defender!"
Souness: "Yeah, for who?"
Presenter: "Cameroon."
Souness: "Exactly."


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> VDV to score the winner second half.


To be honest, he was even worse than this against Sunderland on Sunday but his second half performance was unbelievable. Hopefully more of the same today.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

fucking hell. everyone was talking about this defensive crisis but now its proven.

WHY DID WE EXILE ALEX


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

So should JT get injured, we have no CB's.... are you actually squeezing my tits???

Chelsea to Tottenham: You burned your own town, you burned your own toowwwnn, you stupid bastards, you burned your own town

:lmao

Also this is pretty similar to Chelsea v City, Opposition take an early lead, all over us, we nick a goal, slowly becomes more even. All we need is a second yellow for the opposition (Adebayor) leading to a defensive spurs team, only for the CB to gift Chelsea a penalty and LAMPS to come on and convert it...

I can dream


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Heel said:


> SOUNESS SWAG.
> 
> Presenter: "He (Assou-Ekotto) is an international defender!"
> Souness: "Yeah, for who?"
> Presenter: "Cameroon."
> Souness: "Exactly."


It's a shame really. Big Ekotto fan and I can't help but agree with him regarding his defending for Sturridge's goal, although him and King clearly not playing to the whistle.

Still, it's the only mistake he's made all game, probably the worst game I've seen from him though for over a year.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Pav for van der Vaart :lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

oh fuck VDV off? isthisrealife


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

van der Vaart was shite in the first half, so not a surprise.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

God I hate Pav, i can't wait until he fucks off.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Ramires just wanted Xmas off


Definitely.



Heel said:


> SOUNESS SWAG.
> 
> Presenter: "He (Assou-Ekotto) is an international defender!"
> Souness: "Yeah, for who?"
> Presenter: "Cameroon."
> Souness: "Exactly."


Racism. Maybe....I'm not sure anymore.

Anyone know why Ekotto is wearing two odd boots?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I want Sandro at Liverpool.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

No no.... you get Henderson


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

.... but Henderson is young. Lol.

I honestly don't think he's bad but expect better at Liverpool.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

PLAY ON, WEBB!

Ashley Cole has been in best left back in the world form tonight.

Edit: Mata has been in Malouda form...


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

As expected Pav has been completely useless. Dude is the worst.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Great second half, it's been very entertainIng.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> As expected Pav has been completely useless. Dude is the worst.


Literally forgot he was on the pitch.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

SUPER SUB TORRES INCOMING


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

*TORREZ!!!*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

lolTerry trying his best to get Ade sent off.

Torres coming on :argh:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> SUPER SUB TORRES INCOMING


The bench is warm enough now.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Another example of AVB spamming a sub, Drogs would help out defensively from set pieces


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Howard Webb is a moron.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Another example of AVB spamming a sub, Drogs would help out defensively from set pieces


I was thinking this too.

Will suck hard if we lose this after being comfortable since the 30 minute mark. But we haven't really created many good chances, so we don't deserve to win it.

Edit: Bale has to hit the target.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

FUUUUUUUU


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Pretty decent save from Cech. Came at him very awkwardly.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

You got to be shitting me, Ramires...


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Ramires.......

WTF was that.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Jesus.... if only Rammers put that one away


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fucking racist Terry... for no reason pushing a BLACK man to the floor


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

fuck you terry, fuck you


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Then stops a BLACK man from scoring


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

LEADER OF MEN


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

BIG MANNNNNNNN


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

BIG MAN JOHN TERRY


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

That was amazing by Terry.

Pleased with the team's second half performance. Especially the makeshift defence.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Okay result, defo could have won but I would have taken a point this morning


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










Stopped a black guy from Scoring right at the end. Such an Inspiration. Clearly not racist :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

lessons learned from this match:

fuck mikel
buy centreback

im seeing the highlights, and during the first goal, he didnt move

fucking shit.

And what happened in the end, that was Cannavaro in his prime level stuff


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Need to improve finishing as well, we had enough chances to score more than one goal


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

We should never play Modric on the right. We need a like-for-like in January for Lennon. Sandro was a beast. Adebayor had a perfectly good goal disallowed for offside (AGAIN!?). We're still 3rd. We have a game in hand.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

mata was too easily neutralised.




by a black defence!

REVERSE RACISM, GALLAS AND KING HATE WHITE PEOPLE


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> lessons learned from this match:
> 
> fuck mikel
> buy centreback
> 
> im seeing the highlights, and during the first goal, he didnt move
> 
> fucking shit


And a winger, because being on the wing is stopping Mata from influencing the game more.

Romeu Ramires
Sturridge Mata New Winger
Meh​


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Pick homeless person off the street...Put on the pitch...Better than Pav.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> Pick homeless person off the street...Put on the pitch...Better than Pav.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

jon obi should never play football. again. i hate you so much jon obi mikel

also bosingwa had a new record for this game. ONE SUCCESSFUL CROSS!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> jon obi should never play football. again. i hate you so much jon obi mikel


Don't be so harsh. He should play for City/United/Arsenal/Spurs/Liverpool.

Edit: Actually, if you think about it... He kinda does already.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> And a winger, because being on the wing is stopping Mata from influencing the game more.
> 
> Romeu Ramires
> Sturridge Mata New Winger
> Meh​


Its obviously going to be Eden Hazard :side:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Good game to watch. Happy with the result only a point behind chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

come on liverpool, he'd make a great new defensive midfielder

plus it would give you a great new black player for your team. unless you dont want him, in which case you are RACIST


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Don't worry, you'll be on channel five next year Gunners


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

is channel 5 showing cl games next year then?


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

so Terry was booed cuz of the racist thing or they boo him every week?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> is channel 5 showing cl games next year then?


Yeah next year in feb with United and City :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> so Terry was booed cuz of the racist thing or they boo him every week?


both

chances are if i wasnt a chelsea fan, id find him an absolutely disgusting excuse for a human being

but honestly, nobody funnier. nobody busts his ass like JT. if anything i think he thrives in the boos

there is definitely something special in that man


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> is channel 5 showing cl games next year then?


IDK, they might, but you won't have to worry about that, you won't be in it


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Terry will always be boo'd at places like spurs, united, arsenal, west ham etc etc. but the racism thing just adds more ammo.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Right, we need to smash Fulham on Monday. If we don't pick up maximum points, I'm going to write a letter to Abramovich demanding he buys a completely new team. Even the good guys will have to go (Sturridge, Mata, Ramires, Cole, Romeu and... oh that's it).


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Terry is a great player but is an absolute cunt. He always gets most of the stick in london derbies but he will get more boos now because of the racist thing.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

hey, respect john terry










just look at how close friends he is with black people!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The match was immense. Can't wait for Barca/RM to buy Bale so spurs will be rubbish again.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Was the game really that good, i must have been distracted or not taking much notice at all. Although i blame sky plus when you have that fast forward time it's to tempting not to start skipping through the match (i know shocking of me)


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Right, we need to smash Fulham on Monday. If we don't pick up maximum points, I'm going to write a letter to Abramovich demanding he buys a completely new team. Even the good guys will have to go (Sturridge, Mata, Ramires, Cole, Romeu and... oh that's it).


Cech

Van Der Weil - Ivan - JT - Cole
Romeu - Ramires
Hazard - Mata - Sturridge
Drogs/TORREZ

Would you take that? I would.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

match was ok.

also it seems chelsea is the easiest team to overwhelm for the first 15 minutes in the premier league

we're not getting van der wiel. i think AVB doesnt even want him because all im hearing right now is valencia van der wiel


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Cech
> 
> Van Der Weil - Ivan - JT - Cole
> Romeu - Ramires
> Hazard - Mata - Sturridge
> Drogs/TORREZ
> 
> Would you take that? I would.


I'm starting to get worried about Ivanovic. He really hasn't filled me with confidence since playing at CB again.

VDW would be a nice addition. Sure he is off to Valenica though. 

Hazard would be awesome. But it seems more than a dream than anything  He seems Madrid bound (espeically if they lose out on NEYMAR).

I'm sick of needing new strikers as well. Fuck you, Torres. You was supposed to be the answer


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i really dont see why Real would buy Hazard for any reason other than to troll the footballing world

it just seems like a bitch move they already have fucking kaka and ozil on the bench often enough!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> I'm starting to get worried about Ivanovic. He really hasn't filled me with confidence since playing at CB again.
> 
> VDW would be a nice addition. Sure he is off to Valenica though.
> 
> Hazard would be awesome. But it seems more than a dream than anything  He seems Madrid bound (espeically if they lose out on NEYMAR).
> 
> *I'm sick of needing new strikers as well. Fuck you, Torres. You was supposed to be the answer *












Real will probably buy Hazard simply for the sake of it and then sell of Kaka after a lil while.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i dont see what the hell real can do with 3 world class wingers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

hey, at least chelsea kept up with the greatest team in the league


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao kiz


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> hey, at least chelsea kept up with the greatest team in the league


yeah, wigan are tough as nails but we really did our best and proved we're champion calibre stuf


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Cech
> 
> Van Der Weil - Ivan - JT - Cole
> Romeu - Ramires
> Hazard - Mata - Sturridge
> Drogs/TORREZ
> 
> Would you take that? I would.


I don't think there's a single person in the world who wouldn't take Hazard and Van Der Wiel, except maybe WOY.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

He'd rather have Poulsen and Konchesky 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

All he needs is Odemmwingie and Long


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Pool fans on twitter make me want to shoot myself in the face, even abusing collymore now a former player of theirs.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

https://twitter.com/#!/StanCollymore/favorites

liverpool fans definitely behind KICK RACISM OUT OF FOOTBALL


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

First day off in months and 94/95 is on Premier League years! Finally something to get excited about other than Keith Andrews' return to Ewood in January, even though he'd rather stick a pitchfork up his arse than come back to our joke of a club.

Getting ready for the epic Man U 4-2 defeat and the disgrace of a red card Henning Berg got from Gerald Ashby. If you think Man U get favourable decisions from referees now, check out this year. We were robbed against them in both our games, plus the pen in which they got against Southampton to take the title race to the last day is just laughable.

Good to see the protesters going after Venkys today. Kean needs to go but they need to take the brunt of it. Fergie can fuck off too like Moyes & Redknapp. They don't have a clue at what's going on behind the scenes at our club and on the pitch we're awful and headed for the Championship. Are we supposed to sit there and just let it happen in blissful ignorance and let the club slide in to the abyss? No one complained when Sunderland fans hounded Bruce out last month although admittedly ours was a level up from that. Everyone across the country and even the boys from Down Under and in the States can see Kean was a joke at the end of last season. How he's still there now is just baffling.

*Edit:* Kanchelskis, what a player he was! Loving the Kenny interviews he gave too this year, some crackers coming up!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Just saw his favourites with a bunch of Pool fans calling Evra a N***er. Ohhh The Irony/


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/StanCollymore/favorites
> 
> liverpool fans definitely behind KICK RACISM OUT OF FOOTBALL


Stay classy scousers


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I watched the Blackburn/Bolton game and when I heard the Blackburn supporters booing I thought Kean deserved it fully. The guy told the club and the fans to stick together for the Bolton game and he even stated that _"we are looking forward to putting some points on the table against Bolton"_ and look how that turned out... then came the excuses after the match. I don't agree with supporters jeering their own players as at least they're trying but Kean definitely deserves the criticism along with the Venky's, so I can understand where you're coming from Nige.

Some positive and negative news in regards to United; Ferguson has confirmed that Jones will be available for Monday's clash against Wigan as all he suffered was a swelling on his cheek. Luckily, no break or fracture, which is fantastic news. Another plus is Rafael played a reserves game last night and looked good so hopefully he'll get the nod on Monday. Tthe only bad thing confirmed is Young will be out for several weeks. I know the guy hasn't hit the mark for a while now but it's still a shame. Hopefully he'll show the form he had at the start of the season when he returns from this latest injury spell.

I'm hoping/expecting the team to line up something like this on Monday:

De Gea
Rafael Smalling Evans Evra
Valencia Carrick Jones Nani
Berbatov Hernandez

*Subs:* Anders, Fryers, Giggs, Park, Gibson, Welbeck & Rooney​


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> I watched the Blackburn/Bolton game and when I heard the Blackburn supporters booing I thought Kean deserved it fully. The guy told the club and the fans to stick together for the Bolton game and he even stated that _*"we are looking forward to putting some points on the table against Bolton"*_ and look how that turned out... then came the excuses after the match.


Exactly. He said a while ago that we had a good run of games coming up where we could take some points to get us up the table.

Home: Swansea (W), West Brom (L), Bolton (L) - 3 points
Away: Wigan (D), Stoke (L), Sunderland (L) - 1 point

To get 4 points from 18 in those games he targetted and rightly so as ones we could get points from is just awful. Our record at home under him is disgusting. We never lost those games in two years under Sam. We only ever lost to Villa who were rocking under O'Neill in '09, Chelsea & Arsenal in narrow 2-1 defeats, Tottenham & City in 2-0 losses.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Just saw his favourites with a bunch of Pool fans calling Evra a N***er. Ohhh The Irony/


What else do you expect from low life scum who sponge off the government because they can't be arsed working a day in their waste of a life? Giving those arseholes a platform like Twitter just asks for shit like that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

it's hilarious cos their names and faces are plastered all over the internet, not just your usual keyboard warrior stuff. so stupid


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Pool fans on twitter make me want to shoot myself in the face, even abusing collymore now a former player of theirs.


Well, no shit they're being stupid, but here's the thing: you already know this. You know there's extreme stupidity there, and you're still reading it, despite this making you want to shoot yourself in the face. It's asking to make yourself feel that way. That's like going to your friend, "Hey, kick me in the cunt", and then being surprised that it hurt you. Of course it hurt, you just got kicked in the cunt. What did you think it'd do? If you can't see that coming, then the pain from being kicked in the cunt is the least of your worries.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

@JonJuwanson

Yeah, this twitter dick. Said he hope Collymore hangs himself like Gary Speed.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

bulk obviously supports racism and getting kicked in the cunt


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Well, no shit they're being stupid, but here's the thing: you already know this. You know there's extreme stupidity there, and you're still reading it, despite this making you want to shoot yourself in the face. It's asking to make yourself feel that way. That's like going to your friend, "Hey, kick me in the cunt", and then being surprised that it hurt you. Of course it hurt, you just got kicked in the cunt. What did you think it'd do? If you can't see that coming, then the pain from being kicked in the cunt is the least of your worries.















JakeC_91 said:


> @JonJuwanson
> 
> Yeah, this twitter dick. Said he hope Collymore hangs himself like Gary Speed.


Just looking at this his spelling I dunno whether to Laugh or fpalm


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> @JonJuwanson
> 
> Yeah, this twitter dick. Said he hope Collymore hangs himself like Gary Speed.


Obvious troll from the way he spells most shit. At least I hope.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Just looking at this his spelling I dunno whether to Laugh or fpalm


I hope you mean JonJuwanson :side: I mean come on his bio says something like "I'm up for a good laff"


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> I hope you mean JonJuwanson :side: I mean come on his bio says something like "I'm up for a good laff"


Yeah I meant the guy lol I mean 



> Woy um I racest. Negrito meens pal


COME ON!!! fpalm


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Sorry about the size but....











8*D


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> _"we are looking forward to putting some chicken on the table against Bolton"_


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

That Stan Collymore favourites page is funny. I don't feel offended by any of that stuff. It's hilarious, look at this tweet...



> Please tell me Evra has an official account here? I cant find it, I swear I will destroy the black!!


:lmao How will he destroy him? Pack of fucking retards. Actually, retards is probably too generous a term for them.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

DESTROY THE BLACK


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

It actually said the ''Destroy the N word'' but does this site auto-correct the N word to black?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

oh yeah it does

it looks funnier that way though 8*D


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Yeah because all Liverpool fans think the same as those morons


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Who's saying that? We're just poking fun at a particular pack of gobshites. I don't think every Liverpool fan wants to _destroy the black._


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

bulk wants to DESTROY THE BLACK and kick them all in the cunt too


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I have nothing against THE BLACK but don't get me started on DEM BROWNS.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Heel said:


> I have nothing against THE BLACK but don't get me started on DEM BROWNS.


You love DEM BROWNS, Heel. You couldn't get enough of DAT SAMEE.

I reckon Suarez marks for Kurt Angle.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> You love DEM BROWNS, Heel. You couldn't get enough of DAT SAMEE.
> 
> I reckon Suarez marks for Kurt Angle.


I was using Samee. It was all part of a bigger picture that you're too simple to understand.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Heel said:


> I was using Samee. It was all part of a bigger picture that you're too simple to understand.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Beer

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

kiz is a racism


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Heel said:


> Yeah because all Liverpool fans think the same as those morons


racism against Liverpool fans



Heel said:


> I was using Samee. It was all part of a bigger picture that you're too simple to understand.


OH SH-


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Here is ESPN's all Prem team, thus far...

GK: Hart (Backups: Vorm, Krul)

RB: Walker (Richards)

CB: Kompany (Agger)

CB: P. Jones (Vermaelen)

LB: Enrique (Assou-Ekotto, Barnett)

MF: David Silva 

MF: Luka Modric

MF: Juan Mata 

(Backups: Tiote, Parker, Britton, Barton, Dempsey)

FW: Demba Ba

FW: Robin Van Persie

FW: Yakabu

(Backups: Mario, Kun, Adebayor, Suarez, Zamora)

http://espn.go.com/sports/soccer/ne...3/all-prem-team-far-david-hirshey-james-tyler


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

no ramires and sturridge? son i am disappoint


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Walker over Richard?

Vermaelen ahead of Koscielny? 

No Cabaye?


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Yakabu ahead of Sturridge and KUN?

Keep trolling', trollin', trollin'


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

fair credit to demba ba though, his form has been phenomenal this season though


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Rooney and Kun have been far, far, far better than fucking Yakubu.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Yak has 10 goals in 12 matches.

That's impressive considering the club he is on.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Yak has 10 goals in 12 matches.
> 
> That's impressive considering the club he is on.


Indeed, but he still doesn't offer the all round game that Rooney or Kun do, they offer more than just goals which they've provided anyways. 

I hear Suarez is hoping for a white Christmas. And he fucking hates snow.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

lol at Barton being there.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> lol at Barton being there.


First thing that came to mind for me.

And bias or not surely rooney should be in there somehow.

On the other hand good to see likes of Ba, Britton, Vorm all get mentions.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Zamora ahead of Rooney and Sturridge is funny.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ring-John-Terry-poses-Hamleys-black-baby.html

What a lovely guy.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Im assuming they had to blur the baby's face simply because Terry gave them a black eye minutes before :side:


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Chelsea sign Cahill for 5 million. Reliable source, good buy, discuss. (pm me for source)


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Is your source.... Google? 

http://bit.ly/sJaMnX


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Lmao terry looks so fucking akward in that pic.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Is your source.... Google?
> 
> http://bit.ly/sJaMnX


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-Chelsea-over-Gary-Cahill-transfer-start.html 

DAT SUN


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao @ Phil Jones over Agger, Walker over Richards, Barton being backup in the midfield and Rooney not making even the backup. Even with his form slump, he's still been better than most. Both Adebayor and Suarez went through slumps without scoring for ages, and they still made it. I'm also not quite sure how a midfield involving Silva, Mata and Modric would work.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Zamora ahead of Rooney and Sturridge is funny.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ring-John-Terry-poses-Hamleys-black-baby.html
> 
> What a lovely guy.


john terry is too good for this world


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

where is yaya toure.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

slapping mata and winning dem african of the year awards


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

mata deserved it for being a bitch.

africa's best player cant get in the epl team? racism.

speaking of racism, king kenny has come out and said that the fa needs to PROTECT suarez. im sure they'll be right up for it kenny, especially after you attacked their credibility as a club and have mocked a serious issue in football with your ridiculous shirts and stuff.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The FA are a club? Who are they, Man U? :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i meant liverpool as a club mocked the fa. youre a racist anyway bulk


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

everyone knows who is behind this conspiracy

which team was liverpool playing against?

and as for mr anton ferdinand, that name seems abit suspicious. maybe because he is the brother of Rio Ferdinand who plays for.......










you see, i have stumbled onto a conspiracy. for example, what if united lost to barca in the CL final intentionally so barca would get a little more money, just enough to buy a very important rival player....










think about it, no midfield could play that badly. clearly united wanted to lose that match ON PURPOSE

And then, we have the final link, Mr carlos Tevez. who famously sat in the bench, almost bringing chaos to city's title hopes. WHO FIRST BROUGHT HIM TO MANCHESTER?










And finally, who screwed us out of money and tricked us into not only buying Jon Obi, but using him too?










And he did the same trick this year with liverpool by screwing them out of good players.

Oh ferguson, youre a sick bastard


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The FACHTS have been brought.

Hey Kiz, who got banned for racism? 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

seb, josh and sxe. that's all :side:

i was prejudice against religion. biiiiiig difference.






JOY!~

highlight is aguero struggling to say christmas


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> seb, josh and sxe. that's all :side:
> 
> i was prejudice against religion. biiiiiig difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOY!~
> 
> highlight is aguero struggling to say christmas


Tevez should have made an appearance via satellite.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

He brings it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

HESKEY TIME.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

ksio might be one of the funniest people on the internet


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> The FACHTS have been brought.
> 
> Hey Kiz, who got banned for racism? 8*D


Oh I forgot about that FACHT!









Silent Alarm said:


> HESKEY TIME.


What is this I don't even


----------



## God™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I lol'd hard at his reaction in the Busquets diving video.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Getting in the Christmas football spirit:

Roque SANTA Cruz
Frankincense Lampard
Andy Carrollsinger
Ryan baubel
Sled-ley King
Demba Ba Humbug


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> seb, josh and sxe. that's all :side:
> 
> i was prejudice against religion. biiiiiig difference.


i just asked the guy what was there to do in pakistan besides terrorism. 3 weeks later bin laden was found there.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> seb, josh and sxe. that's all :side:
> 
> i was prejudice against religion. biiiiiig difference.


whats this about?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

chatbox a while ago


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

plenty of quality here


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/1717/ed...-luis-suarez-should-have-known-better-but-his
an article that the english fa should read


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I get the Article but we are not in South American we are in English and within English culture that is how it goes. If they are going to say that then we could basically go over there say something which has 0 meaning over here but is rude over there and scream "culture difference" and be fine. it's stupid. When you go to work in a new country you need to make sure you abide by their rules and ethics. Not to mention I'm sure Suarez would have said it once or twice already since he's been here so hopefully someone pulled him up about it but frankly he's been here long enough to at least know what can be said and what can't.

Also people need to understanding The FA is NOT calling Suarez racist nor is Evra or anyone at Man U. They are just saying he may have used racist language which is different.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> http://www.goal.com/en/news/1717/ed...-luis-suarez-should-have-known-better-but-his
> an article that the english fa should read


lol.com

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16262537.stm - This is a better article on the Suarez issue, the goal.com "article" assumes Evra used an arguable racial term derogitory to Latin Americans when the transcript of the hearing has not been released to my knowledge.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

One of the dumbest articles i've ever read, completely ignores that the offence took place in England, goes on some irrelevant sub-story about Uruguays history with racism, and then alleges that Evra calling Suarez "South American" (or a similar derogatory term, for which neither is there any proof) deserves an equal punishment.

The article then closes with:



> Nevertheless, Suarez has been made to look ignorant and clumsy, too. And whatever his intentions were at Anfield on that day in mid-October, he really should have known better in the first place.


^ Effectively saying ignorance is not an excuse and thus agreeing that Suarez deserved punishment. So the whole article was a waste of time.

Typical Goal.com material.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Also people need to understanding The FA is NOT calling Suarez racist nor is Evra or anyone at Man U. They are just saying he may have used racist language which is different.


Just for the record, The FA only handed out the punishment. Suarez was found guilty by an independant panel (I think they're called FARE?) pre-approved by both Liverpool and Man Utd.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Also it doesnt really state what kind of way he said it to evra, e.g aggressively or friendly, which could make a big difference. He has been living here for nearly a year, he must of realised what he shouldnt say be now


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fair point still don't believe anyone is calling Suarez a racist guy but rather that he only used racist language. Of Course you can cry for culture differences but as long as he's in England that's a dead excuse as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

LOL at the chelsea hierachy refusing Support Terry T-Shirts.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I get the Article but we are not in South American we are in English and within English culture that is how it goes. If they are going to say that then we could basically go over there say something which has 0 meaning over here but is rude over there and scream "culture difference" and be fine. it's stupid. When you go to work in a new country you need to make sure you abide by their rules and ethics. Not to mention I'm sure Suarez would have said it once or twice already since he's been here so hopefully someone pulled him up about it but frankly he's been here long enough to at least know what can be said and what can't.
> 
> Also people need to understanding The FA is NOT calling Suarez racist nor is Evra or anyone at Man U. They are just saying he may have used racist language which is different.


but for you the 8 match ban is good?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Fair point still don't believe anyone is calling Suarez a racist guy but rather that he only used racist language. Of Course you can cry for culture differences but as long as he's in England that's a dead excuse as far as I'm concerned


So you don't consider Ron Atkinson a racist? Luiz Aragones?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> but for you the 8 match ban is good?


Nope course it isn't good and it's a shame but if it stops it happening again then so be it .




Seb said:


> So you don't consider Ron Atkinson a racist? Luiz Aragones?


Never talked about me personally but rather the people doing the hearing. Media and everyone is talking about Suarez being Racist but the case in point was never to discover if he was racist but rather did he make racist remarks towards Evra. Guess you say the same about Atkinson & Aragones too although there's were much bigger claims than Suarez due to both Defo knowing the culture and understanding of what they were saying. I'm assuming Suarez knew but no 100% guarentee. Also is a dead excuse in terms of trying to appeal and such.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> So you don't consider Ron Atkinson a racist? Luiz Aragones?


why they are racists cuz they said the word n*****??


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Blatter! :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cliffy Byro said:


> LOL at the chelsea hierachy refusing Support Terry T-Shirts.


i dont think terry asked, or the club even cared

just strikes me as something idiotic to do

then again, its the good old reliable sun


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Kenny making a return :side:










he's probaly fix our lack of goals


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

still better than carroll


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Chelsea to try to buy him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

greatest song ever


----------



## Dub

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Good to know that Jones will be able to play against Wigan, should be a fun game.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

a couple of gems for RAWK



> Interesting point and one i was about to make myself. My sister has just gone home after visiting us, she is one of the most bitter, Liverpool obsessed Evertonians I have ever met. Believe me, she is like a dog with a fucking bone given the chance to put the boot in on any of our players.
> I hung a big Suarez poster over the dining table just to make things abundantly clear how I felt about the situation and normally anything like that would have been like a red rag to a bull with her.
> What did she say about Suarez in the 7 hours she was here? Not a fucking thing. Spoke volumes for me.





> My brothers an Evertonian, round for Christmas Day dinner & not a peep.
> The silence tells me that when you stand back, & think for a bit, they & we have all witnessed a grave miscarraige of justice. That's starting to sink in. In one fell swoop one of the finest footballers in the world today has been labelled a racist on the scantest of evidence that if this was in a court of law would be thrown out within minutes.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Looking forward to the game today, even if Everton are our bogey team and Cahill always scores against us, the bastard. Normally I'd go in this fully expecting the loss but I think we have a chance to get something if we play like we did for most of the QPR game minus those 5 minutes we let the goals in :side: with that said I'd take a draw, any points would be good considering we have City next.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Sheps, WESLEY BROWN WILL SCORE 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

hopefully chelsea continue their 1 pointers


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> hopefully chelsea continue their 1 pointers


Don't see Chelsea dropping points at home to Fulham. Although, it would be nice if they did. 

Heard Gerrard might be on the bench today, good to hear!

Need a big win for once this season.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

we need to thump them


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Bellamy better start.

-----


Chelsea will line-up in the following 4-3-3 formation:
1 Petr Cech
17 Jose Bosingwa
4 David Luiz
26 John Terry (c)
3 Ashley Cole
16 Raul Meireles
6 Oriol Romeu
8 Frank Lampard
23 Daniel Sturridge
9 Fernando Torres
10 Juan Mata
Subs: 23 Ross Turnbull, 20 Paulo Ferreira, 20 Josh McEacharn, 15 Florent Malouda, 21 Salomon Kalou, 18 Romelu Lukaku, 11 Didier Drogba.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I'd rather have Bellamy for the Newcastle match. 

Reina

Johnson - Skrtel - Agger - Enrique

----------Hendo-----Adam

Kuyt-------Shelvey------Maxi

----------Suarez

Subs: Doni, Carroll, Downing, Gerrard, Kelly, Coates, Bellamy.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I'm sure Bellamy will be fine playing two games this week. They get like a 5 day break .... i think. EDIT: Ignore what i said, the Newcastle game is midweek. Saving Bellamy sounds like a clever idea.

Either way, i just hope we get the three points.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Hate playing Bolton away, last year was a disaster. Have to stop our win less streak before Liverpool and Man Utd up next.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

TORRES


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

8 - Daniel Agger has started Liverpool's last 8 league matches; he has not started 9 in a row within a season since December 2009. Fitness

AGGER


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

So he's not a complete crock now, well done Daniel :agree:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

when is the african nation cup?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/quiz/2011/dec/24/mario-balotelli-manchester-city-quiz

BANTERTELLI


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

DAGGER.

WHAT A PLAYER.

---

Lets see how Torres fairs today.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/quiz/2011/dec/24/mario-balotelli-manchester-city-quiz
> 
> BANTERTELLI





> Balotelli sent David De Gea a doughnut in the post before City's 6-1 win at Old Trafford


I loled, got 6/10 in the quiz.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Chelsea looking very poor so far.

They are allowing Fulham to play the ball around. Need to play a higher line.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

dat higher line will be entertaining


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

maybe lucas neill can teach them the fine art of offside trapping.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Lol.

Where is the great Lucas neill playing nowadays?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

SYDNEY FC


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Ben Arfa's career is dead is the water, how sad. Kept out of the side by a man who can trap a ball further than I can kick it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

arabland somewhere. al jezeera i think.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Interesting lol.

Dat high line creates a goal.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Hart, Zabaleta, Kolo, Kompany, Clichy, Yaya, Milner, Silva, Nasri, Balotell, Aguero

KOLO :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

LFC: Reina; Johnson, Agger, Skrtel, Enrique; Maxi, Henderson, Adam, Downing; Carroll, Suarez.

MAXI


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

So Ashley Young who was out for a month yesterday is on the bench...SAF Trolling. 

Unchanged team from the Fulham game, strange to see Giggs starting two games so close together, and what the fuck is up with De Gea being on the bench again?

DEMPSEY!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Great play but Cech is nowhere near brave enough.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



> *Jose Mourinho eyes return to Premier League management*


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16333382.stm

Coming to Villa imo


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> So Ashley Young who was out for a month yesterday is on the bench...SAF Trolling.
> 
> Unchanged team from the Fulham game, strange to see Giggs starting two games so close together, and what the fuck is up with De Gea being on the bench again?
> 
> DEMPSEY!


think you've seen the wrong lineups



> Lindegaard, Valencia, Carrick, Evans, Evra, Park, Gibson, Giggs, Nani, Hernandez, Berbatov
> Subs, De Gea, Rooney, Welbeck, Rafael, Diouf, Macheda, Fryers


carrick at cb, and gibson playing
fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

That line-up will motivate Wigan.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> think you've seen the wrong lineups
> 
> 
> 
> carrick at cb, and gibson playing
> fpalm


Yeah I did, was trolled.

Valencia and Carrick in defence? Gibson in midfield? 4 strikers on the bench? Operation mindfuck at Old Trafford.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Lol Torres playing on the right side of mid.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Surely Rafael should have been given a start with Valencia on the right wing instead but I guess Ferguson wants to keep Rafael fit for the Blackburn game. Only explanation I can think of, that and the fact he played a reserves game a few days ago. 

Not the best team news to be honest, I'm glad to see Berbatov and Hernandez start and I'm hoping both manage to bag a goal. We have Nani and Park as our threats on the wing and hopefully Nani has another cracking game today. Giggs starting is also a surprise but still, it's good to have that experience there and Giggs had a sensational game against Fulham last Wednesday.

Urgh at Gibson.

One fit centreback... not the best news to hear but fingers crossed Jones and Smalling are fit for the Blackburn game. Carrick playing at centreback is worrying, the guy has been fantastic since returning to the team but he's playing out of position. Wigan haven't been scoring that many goals this season so I'm hoping they don't threaten our back four that much. Carrick needs to be in top form today and the same applies for Evans who has another different centreback partner... again.

Still, I think United will win but whether we get more than 1 goal, I have no idea but still, it's United/Wigan so I'm fully expecting the 3 points.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

why in the world would valencia play at a rb, alex ferguson is trolling with the fans. chelsea 1-1 fulham, they will get 3 draws in a row. unless they score in the remaining 10 minutes.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

valencia has played rb (quite well) in the past


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> why in the world would valencia play at a rb, alex ferguson is trolling with the fans. chelsea 1-1 fulham, they will get 3 draws in a row. unless they score in the remaining 10 minutes.


you evidently havent watched any united games this season then, he has played there quite often


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Valencia has been brilliant when he's filled in at right back but I'd have preferred Rafael to start with Valencia further up the pitch in attack. Still, if United dominate down the channels today, I can see Valencia bombing forward a lot just like he did against Fulham when he filled in as a fullback.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Crouching Boas, Hidden Sacking


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> you evidently havent watched any united games this season then, he has played there quite often


really?, i am suprised, is he better at rw or rb


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

ooh yeahh


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Terrible. Just end the season now, please.


----------



## God™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Serves us right for picking up Liverpool rejects.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i hate petr cech


----------



## God™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> i hate petr cech


Just Cech? 

Lampard is slow, Meireles can't hit a pass to save himself, Bosingwa is just awful and AVB's tactics are questionable at best.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

#CHELSEACHARGE


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

avb's tactics are nuts. none of them EVER made sense

fuck this. im just glad the transfer window is a week away so avb can finally make up his mind and put together a team that isnt retarded


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

avb still thinks he's at porto and still has hulk and moutinho feeding falcao the ball. he's struggling to adapt to a more physical style, and finds it hard to grind out wins.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Park puts United 1-0 up after some woeful defending from Wigan.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

they need to find a replacement for bosingwa in this jan transfer


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> they need to find a replacement for bosingwa in this jan transfer


Problems are more serious than that and it can't be resolved until the summer. What we have to do is just make sure we stay in the top 4, which I believe we will do.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Connor Sammon. Start. Miss free header. Get sent off.

Quality performance.

Edit: BERBASEX. That sending off was a shocking decision btw.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Sammon sent off for Wigan but the pundits are saying it was a yellow card at most. Berbatov has scored a 2nd goal for United now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fucking Typical


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

wow

blackburn are winning

never thought id find myself typing that

merry fucking christmas steve kean :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

liiiiiiiiiveeeerrrppoooooooooooool


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Shame Adam, you cunt


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Wow what a disgrace.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I'm guessing Liverpool are playing some sort of 4-4-2? There just doesn't look to be goals in that line up. With Suarez (1 goal in 10 iirc) and Carroll (garbage all season) up front, Downing (0 goals and 0 assists as we all know), Lucas injured, Gerrard still not fit to start, Bellamy on the bench? Surprised they're actually losing to Blackburn, though.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

absolute shit. pathetic.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

CHARLIE, CHARLIE ADAM


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

its a hilarious goal if you think about it.

agger gives away a corner. then then it bounces off adam in

typical, blackburn are so awful that even when they score, its not even their fault


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Kean with another tactical masterclass.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

YOUNG AND TALENTED STEVE KEAN


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

www.hasdalglishbeensackedyet.com

:hmm:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> www.hasdalglishbeensackedyet.com
> 
> :hmm:



www.hasdowningscoredorassistedyet.com


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Liverpool 0-1 blackburn half time. :lmao. hope they dont screw up in the next 45 minutes. sammon sending off was harsh.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Blackburn haven't kept a cleansheet all season


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

MAXIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

fuck, liverpool scored


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Howard Webb fucking up a decision, shock. What a shit ref that man is.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Years ago if I was watching Soccer Saturday and heard Everton had a penalty, which Leighton Baines subsequently BERRIED, I'd have gone mental. Now? Meh.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

two goals from berbatov, impresive, lets see if he gets a hatrick in this game


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Berbatov is having a fun game it seems. It would be nice if he got a hattrick.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

HATEMMMMMMM. 

Lovely.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao at that Suarez dive. Have a look at that on MOTD LOL


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Demba Ba 2-0. I'll take that thank you very much.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

how many goals has demba ba scored?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> :lmao at that Suarez dive. Have a look at that on MOTD LOL


Looked more like he tripped over than he dived tbh.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Berbatov gets the inevitable hattrick. United 5-0 up now against Wigan. Fingers crossed West Brom hold City to a draw or even better, beat them.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

hatrick by berbatov, impresive


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> how many goals has demba ba scored?


21 goals in 29 Premier League games.

The same Demba Ba that Everton thought wasn't worth paying £70k per week for. Fucking disgrace.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Best business Newcastle have ever done getting Ba in. Awesome signing. Will miss him during the African Nations.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

that is very good, plus he is not playing in a top side, wow.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Remember when City were going to run away with the league and United were going to finish outside the top 4?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Best business Newcastle have ever done getting Ba in. Awesome signing. Will miss him during the African Nations.


Ba is amazing but frankly 

Selling Carroll for £35m > Signing Ba

Edit 

For Fuck Sake. Why does every keeper have to go into Boss mode when they face us :no:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

JOY WOY~!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

lolerpool have helped my mood, but I'm still kinda annoyed.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

BERBATOV


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Chelsea, Liverpool and Man City dropping points.. Two games in hand, Swansea and Norwich next for Spurs, now, they are not easy games but it'll see what we are made of! COME ON YOU SPURS


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! Cheers Kenny, you too Charlie.

Sell Robbo and play Bunn. When we go down he'll be a quality keeper for us with a continued run, always looked good when he's played.

Kean Out btw!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

In all honesty, this week is made for an Arsenal week. Home to Wolves tommorow they are, van Persie in form, we're AWAY at Norwich.. what are the chances Arsenal go in the top 4 after their shitty start and van Persie beats Shearer's calendar record in the same game, Tyler and Smith will be fucking loving it when both pricks are probably commentating on our game.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

#KEANIN


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

UNITED ARE WINNING THE LEAGUE? AGAIN?










FUCK YOU RED NOSE

edit: nevermind, forgot city's draw gives it an extra point so theyre all level


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










Sexy bastard.










''Alri, Kenny?''










''Fuck off, Steve.''


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I approve of the results today.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

That has to be save of the year so far.

Nonetheless, shit performance, shit result.

I'm over it.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> UNITED ARE WINNING THE LEAGUE? AGAIN?
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU RED NOSE


City are still top due to GD.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Lindegaard with another cleansheet very impressive.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> liiiiiiiiiveeeerrrppoooooooooooool


Sup?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> In all honesty,* this week is made for an Arsenal week*. Home to Wolves tommorow they are, van Persie in form, we're AWAY at Norwich.. what are the chances Arsenal go in the top 4 after their shitty start and van Persie beats Shearer's calendar record in the same game, Tyler and Smith will be fucking loving it when both pricks are probably commentating on our game.


which is why they wont be winning tomorrow


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i want odemwingie banned from the league forever for elbowing mario.

god we played like absolute pigs arse. milner was dreadful, nasri did nothing, zabaleta cannot attack like micah. silva cant pass through 4 sets of legs in the box. mario usually had about 5 defenders to deal with. just frustrating.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> which is why they wont be winning tomorrow


Cheers for not jinxing it.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Old Kenneth for the sack yet? His whole reign has been a disaster so far.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



alfonsaaberg said:


> Lindegaard with another cleansheet very impressive.


to be fair he didnt have a save to make all match


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Emarosa said:


> Sup?


nm


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

sup Kiz


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Chelsea 1-1 Fulham
Chelsea 1-1 Wigan

Man Utd 5-0 Fulham
Man Utd 5-0 Wigan


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Chelsea 1-1 Fulham
> Chelsea 1-1 Wigan
> 
> Man Utd 5-0 Fulham
> Man Utd 5-0 Wigan


Man Utd 1-6 Man City
Chelsea 2-1 Man City

:side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> sup Kiz


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Chelsea 1-1 Fulham
> Chelsea 1-1 Wigan
> 
> Man Utd 5-0 Fulham
> Man Utd 5-0 Wigan


Man Utd 1-6 Man City










BARRY


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Chelsea 1-1 Fulham
> Chelsea 1-1 Wigan
> 
> Man Utd 5-0 Fulham
> Man Utd 5-0 Wigan


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Man Utd 1-6 Man City
> Chelsea 2-1 Man City
> 
> :side:


a fine retort


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> to be fair he didnt have a save to make all match


Normally dosen't stop De Gea from fucking up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

beating 10 man wigan at home

wowee im impressed.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> beating 10 man wigan at home
> 
> wowee im impressed.


it is more impressive than drawing at west brom to be fair.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

away thank you very much.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> away thank you very much.


i did say "at west brom".

still, we won there easily when we weren't playing well.

we are all missing another good chance to laugh at liverpool being a dreadful team here though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> i did say "at west brom".
> 
> still, we won there easily when we weren't playing well.
> 
> we are all missing another good chance to laugh at liverpool being a dreadful team here though.


Not just laugh at Liverpool, but also to sing the praises of Steve Kean.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

steve kean 4 chelsea manager plz


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Lol and you drew with Liverpool


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Not just laugh at Liverpool, but also to sing the praises of Steve Kean.


I think it speaks more of Liverpool's mediocrity than it does of anything good Kean has done.

Kenneth will need to be paid off to resign.



Destiny said:


> Lol and you drew with Liverpool


I know, a disgraceful result as Liverpool are shite.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Similar performances and results to Roy, yet Kenny is getting away with it. I don't mind though, it's fucking hilarious.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Role Model said:


> Similar performances and results to Roy, yet Kenny is getting away with it. I don't mind though, it's fucking hilarious.


Not to mention that Old Kenneth has spent about 70 million than Woy was allowed. He has been awful. They are the joke that just keeps giving and giving.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

why is maxi better than the 35 mil sharpshooter andy downsyndrome carroll

didnt liverpool fans want maxi sold


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The thought of that smug cunt on TV tonight bugs me. He's smug enough when we lose but when we don't, which is a rarity he's unbearable.

Lol at Kenny. Poor Roy.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Joint top on Boxing Day.. welcome to January, City. This is traditionally where we come good, so assuming we only have another 6 or 7 injuries over the next couple of months, we'll finish pretty close to them. God bless heavy fixture periods, we'd be shit if we had a winter break :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Ferguson has just said that Evans has a calf injury and will be out for 2 weeks, great so thats all the centre backs injured


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

shit, man utd has same points as city, 
:lmao at liverpool, cant even beat blackburn in their home


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Should be back in the top 4 tomorrow and be ten points behind city and utd. CRISIS AT ARSENAL


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Big game on friday Pool fans, looking forward to it.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I'm curious about the Suarez ban, he was playing today? Wasn't he banned out for 8 games? Or is it in force from January 1st, or something? Not much clarification.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> why is maxi better than the 35 mil sharpshooter andy downsyndrome carroll
> 
> didnt liverpool fans want maxi sold


Meh last year he was pointless didn't do much at all and wouldn't have been missed. Then in March he turned into a beast outta no where. Now he's a number 1 starter. As for Carroll he is proving to be a huge waste of Money but considering his age & How Lucas was I'm willing to give him a bit more time (not like he deserves it) 




Desecrated said:


> I'm curious about the Suarez ban, he was playing today? Wasn't he banned out for 8 games? Or is it in force from January 1st, or something? Not much clarification.


Yeah Ban kicks in Jan 1st because we have 14 waiting period before we can appeal so during that 2 weeks he is allowed to play. thats why he was able to play against Wigan earlier in the week too.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Should be back in the top 4 tomorrow and be ten points behind city and utd. CRISIS AT ARSENAL


Stringer isn't around so I'd better give you the important news posted by Jack Wilshere on twitter:



> Training done, about to have some dinner and watch shrek 2! Never seen it so should be interesting....


Twitter, it's good!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Man Utd 1-6 Man City
> Chelsea 2-1 Man City
> 
> :side:


Whatever happened that charge anyways?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

the charge ended after the city game. 1-1 to wigan, 1-1 to tottenaham(this was decent though), 1-1 to fulham. has andy carrol scored a goal at least in all competions?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> the charge ended after the city game. 1-1 to wigan, 1-1 to tottenaham(this was decent though), 1-1 to fulham. has andy carrol scored a goal at least in all competions?


Twice in the Prem & Once in the Carling so technically yes since the FA Cup hasn't started for us yet.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The Charge is still real to me, dammit

#UNBEATENCHARGE

Oh and Chelsea rumoured to be interested in Ba now according to BBC Sport, the player Stoke rejected. Isn't football fickle.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Played well today, Bendtner seems to be back to the form he had in the first few games and Sessegnon was an absolute beast. The strength he shows for a 5"4 guy is incredible and he was a nightmare for distin/jags all day. Gardner at right back wasn't an abortion either which i was worried about. Played some smart passes and looked alright. Cattermole managed to stay on his feet and tackle smartly and Vaughan was superb controlling the midfield at times. With that said the defense was iffy, injuries to Bardsley and TITUS hopefully aren't too bad. Richardson looks a lot more comfortable going forward under O'Neill so putting him at left back affected us.

The timing of their goal really annoyed me, because we'd came out and dominated the first five minutes of the second half and then they got the pen, which I've heard was an obvious dive but when I saw it live I thought there was contact , and the game sort of petered out after that. Still the performance was impressive and we got another point on the board. Now to just avoid a thrashing against City and move onto Wigan, Swansea and Norwich in jan :mark:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

come on rvp , break a leg out there tomorrow son :side:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Twice in the Prem & Once in the Carling so technically yes since the FA Cup hasn't started for us yet.


can show me those goals or tell which match he scored,


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

its funny. i think carroll and downing are cursed. everytime they got the ball somehow i just knew it wasnt going anywhere 8*D


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Justing putting this out there.

Kenny points per game record is only 0.10 better then Hodgsons. Yet Kenny has spent 5 times more, for a return of only 1/30 of a win.... Hodgson had his head called for, Kenny deemed the best thing to happen to Liverpool in 20 years.... LFC fans are idiots.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

berba now has one less league goal than the racist bastard in 2010/11 and has played only 255 minutes in comparison to the uruguayans 1,454.

not bad


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> berba now has one less league goal than the racist bastard in 2010/11 and has played only 255 minutes in comparison to the uruguayans 1,454.
> 
> not bad


Heskey has played 66 mins against Blackburn this season and has scored 1 more goal than Suarez has during his 90 mins against Venkys.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

any opinions on krasic?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



> *Bishop of Blackburn wants end to abuse of Kean*
> 
> The Bishop of Blackburn, the Right Reverend Nicholas Reade, says that people aggressively chanting for Rovers boss Steve Kean to be sacked need to show more compassion.
> 
> Blackburn go into their Boxing Day fixture against Liverpool bottom of the Premier League table with only 10 points from 17 games.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16329017.stm

HOLY STEVE KEAN


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I wonder how long this thread title will still be accurate.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Should be back in the top 4 tomorrow and be ten points behind city and utd. CRISIS AT ARSENAL


Are you trying to imply there wasn't a crisis at Arsenal at the start of the season? 2-8 against United? Conceding 4 including 2 own goals to Blackburn? The obvious panic buying at the end of the window?

It's to Wenger's credit that he's turned it round. Mostly due to RVP.



steamed hams said:


> Heskey has played 66 mins against Blackburn this season and has scored 1 more goal than Suarez has during his 90 mins against Venkys.


Heskey also has more goals and assists than Downing this season.

Dalglish clearly going for the wrong player.



redeadening said:


> any opinions on krasic?


Not impressed from the admittedly limited amount i've seen of him, looks like he can't handle playing for a top side in a big league.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

from what ive read its Krasic's agent linking him with all the big team in the league, but there isnt any real interest in him


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> can show me those goals or tell which match he scored,


Exeter City, Everton & West Brom. 

Crap quality vids but best I could find
















Go to the 2:30 mark on the last video and you'll see it.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> any opinions on krasic?


he is not that great if you ask me?, i saw his games sometimes and he does not perform well, he flop a lot of games with juve, maybe juve style of play is not his style, he could perform better at chelsea maybe or flop more. i dont think he can play for big team. 




Chain Gang solider said:


> Exeter City, Everton & West Brom.
> 
> Crap quality vids but best I could find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the 2:30 mark on the last video and you'll see it.


thks, the 1st one was the best.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










Like clockwork...

Edit: Wigan, never leave, please. United slap the shit out of you every year and you take points off our rivals. You're beautiful as you are, don't ever change.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

^^:lmao


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Are you trying to imply there wasn't a crisis at Arsenal at the start of the season? 2-8 against United? Conceding 4 including 2 own goals to Blackburn? The obvious panic buying at the end of the window?
> 
> It's to Wenger's credit that he's turned it round. Mostly due to RVP.


Nope i do realise we were in some trouble early on but we were never in a full on crisis. I was just taking the piss out of the people who said we would be no where near the top 4 and would be like liverpool from the past 2 seasons or worse.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Nope i do realise we were in some trouble early on but we were never in a full on crisis. I was just taking the piss out of the people who said we would be no where near the top 4 and would be like liverpool from the past 2 seasons or worse.


Those same people suggested Utd would struggle to make top 4 after the city game, and are a spent force in football. LOL at those.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I would also love to know where this Al Habsi was during the midweek. 

CONSPIRACY!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

God I hate Stoke


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I would also love to know where this Al Habsi was during the midweek.
> 
> CONSPIRACY!


He only made one good save against Liverpool to be fair.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Commentator: 'Heskey's power and ability on the ball always takes the pressure off his co-striker.'


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

fucking pice of shit moron referee that was a yellow card. In fact sin bin him (fuck you Blatter) #CHELSEACHARGE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Valencia and Carrick in defence, gibson starting problems what problem. Berbatrick knew that was coming was going to put 30 quid on berbatov hat trick.











Pool and Chelsea thank you for xmas Lolz.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

what about city. they tied too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

City are still class tbh. but atleast we have a title race again.

Fair play to carrick not making a big deal out of the elbow that other players would fall to the ground and roll like crazy.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

hey, we had 24 goal attempts

i mean its not as much as liverpool but still 

WE'RE TRYING OUR BEST DAMMIT


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> hey, we had 24 goal attempts
> 
> i mean its not as much as liverpool but still
> 
> WE'RE TRYING OUR BEST DAMMIT


I'll let ya know what channel 5 is like.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

All but one of the shots on target were straight at Stockdale.

I don't think our guys know we're suppose to avoid hitting it at the opposition goalkeeper :hmm:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'll let ya know what channel 5 is like.


its not too late for RVP to have a near fatal injury, it would be a shame if someone went at him with a double legged slide. into his ankle. and face. and crotch.

plus, we have russian mafia money to blow next month, something spurs and arsenal lack


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

if rvp get injured, milan would not have it that tough against arsenal, i really hope he does not, i want milan to face a strong arsenal. just hope none of milan players get injured. cassano is out and gattuso is also out.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

there was always going to be a title race. we have a very tough run of games coming up and i wouldnt be shocked to see us fall behind.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> its not too late for RVP to have a near fatal injury, it would be a shame if someone went at him with a double legged slide. into his ankle. and face. and crotch.
> 
> plus, we have russian mafia money to blow next month, something spurs and arsenal lack


If you want you can take Carroll off us for a good price. I'd say £50m will do it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

kiz, so humble.  act bashful, dude. you have the best club in the league. 

I'd laugh at City, Chelsea, and Liverpool....but I'm pretty sure Arsenal will draw with Wolves, so no thanks. :no:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> If you want you can take Carroll off us for a good price. I'd say £50m will do it.


logistically speaking, carroll is actually a good fit for the old school chelsea power style

on the other, i hate the bastard

also, i really dont see what youre losing when suarez gets his ban. he's world class but ive seen 6th graders with more finishing ability


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> logistically speaking, carroll is actually a good fit for the old school chelsea power style
> 
> on the other, i hate the bastard
> 
> also, i really dont see what youre losing when suarez gets his ban. he's world class but ive seen 6th graders with more finishing ability


Meh Suarez can finish but the problem is we lack a shitload of creativity so either balls come to him awkwardly or he is having to do a hell of a lot of work himself. Even from the Middle of the park at times.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Thats the weird part. Ive never seen someone create as many chances at him. He does the hard part so well, but it just doesnt go in the back of the net


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

fuck you silent alarm, just you wait until next season... :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Berbatov now has one less goa than Saurez in the league this season. When he's played what? like 1/8th the minutes Saurez has played. 

Also came across this gem today, bought the lolz. 

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...ll-get-20-goals-a-season-easy-just-on-stewart


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

we should bring back aquilani

fuck milan


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

these Boxing Day matches were some of the worst I've seen and two horrible ref decisions from Webb and Dowd (not that Wigan would have beaten ManU anyway)

That Stoke-Villa game, I gave it a chance, but it was worse than expected


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> we should bring back aquilani
> 
> fuck milan


If Dalglish liked Aquilani, he would've kept him. There's very little chance of Aqua coming back.

We've bought the wrong players. 

Downing, Henderson and Carroll have been shit. I want top four but I'd rather compete for the title. There's all this talk for top four and im getting over it.We are Liverpool and we should be competing for the title.

We don't look like a top four side. We are lucky Chelsea have been shit. Arsenal look the best for 4th spot in my opinion.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Henderson has been improving every game (granted i haven't seen our last 2 games so i can't comment on the shit we played). Carroll and Downing can both fuck off.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Hendo has been good. Downing and Carroll can fuck off though. I was only joking about Aquilani though.

We're missing Lucas so bad.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The title of this thread is so true now. 

Has Chelsea even had a clean sheet at home this season?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Hajduk1911 said:


> That Stoke-Villa game, I gave it a chance, but it was worse than expected


They are by far the 2 most boring teams in the league, and that's quite a feat when you have sides like Bolton and Wigan.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

just seen this on redcafe


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I'm going to dread losing/drawing to newcastle this week


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> I'm going to dread losing/drawing to newcastle this week


:avit:

Though we never get anything from Anfield, now would be our best chance.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

im going to bet on newcastle so i have no doubt we'll win.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Don't see either Newcastle or Liverpool finishing each other off. Liverpool haven't lost at Anfield, and I can't see Newcastle getting through their defense. Score I expect to see is 1-1, maybe a Carroll goal in a set-piece header, and Ba by just a regular goal.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> just seen this on redcafe


it's getting beyond pathetic now. What a little cunt.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Kinda looks like he just tripped over and yet still tried to call foul.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> it's getting beyond pathetic now. What a little cunt.


he may be a cunt, but he's our cunt 8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Hoping for some crackers today!


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> we should bring back aquilani
> 
> fuck milan


he is ours after 25 matches played, and he played like 20 matches already. only 5 matches more and he is ours. liverpool wasted him. he is a good player but i dont think epl suits him.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Great finish from Gervis


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

arsenal winning 1-0, they will surpass chelsea


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Aquilani was not English enough to ply at Liverpool.

I hope RVP shatters the record.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> Aquilani was not English enough to ply at Liverpool.
> 
> I hope RVP shatters the record.


how many goals does he need to score to shatter the record


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

3 goals to beat it. Should of got one just then.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

If that cunt AVB doesnt blow atleast 50 million next transfer window im gonna be pissed

even droopy dog wants to 'capitalise' on his spot on the table and get an extra big player!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

wow, out of nowhere.. Fletcher is on fire


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

1-1 Wolves score against Arsenal.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> how many goals does he need to score to shatter the record


Arsenal/RVP need to forget this stupid record and concentrate on winning the game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

said it before, fletcher is the best striker along with yakubu not playing for a top 6 team.

and ba of course, but newcastle are around the mark for 6th


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Arsenal/RVP need to forget this stupid record and concentrate on winning the game.


RVP looks less confident on the ball today, I think the record is in his mind.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Hyperblast said:


> RVP looks less confident on the ball today, I think the record is in his mind.


There was one moment where he could have passed to Gervinho (I think) who was free and in a better position but opted to go alone and try and score himself. I don't think he's playing badly, some nice touches and play from him but I agree it seems to be on his mind.

Also, lol at the spoilt brat Arsenal fans booing during the middle of a move.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Missing Theo badly in this game. Should bring on OC to help.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> said it before, fletcher is the best striker along with yakubu not playing for a top 6 team.
> 
> and ba of course, but newcastle are around the mark for 6th


Would take Odemwingie, Bent and Gabby Agbonlahor over both of those.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Odemwingie fpalm


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Odemwingie fpalm


Easily better than Yakubu, who couldn't get a game ahead of Jermaine fucking Beckford.

I like the Yak, but he's starting to get very overrated as of late.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Odemwingie fpalm


It's reasonable to say he is better than Fletcher. He may have gone off the boil recently but that doesn't mean he is useless (altho in the eyes of hypebirds it probably does). As for Bent and Gabby I think Kiz sees Villa as a top 6 team (well 3 out of the last 4 seasons they have been) 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> It's reasonable to say he is better than Fletcher. He may have gone off the boil recently but that doesn't mean he is useless (altho in the eyes of hypebirds it probably does). As for Bent and Gabby I think Kiz sees Villa as a top 6 team (well 3 out of the last 4 seasons they have been) 8*D


ha


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> It's reasonable to say he is better than Fletcher. He may have gone off the boil recently but that doesn't mean he is useless (altho in the eyes of hypebirds it probably does). As for Bent and Gabby I think Kiz sees Villa as a top 6 team (well 3 out of the last 4 seasons they have been) 8*D


Does he realise only 6 teams can be in top 6? So far I've counted 8. 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

seen some great keeping this weekend


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

To say Yakubu is the best anything is hilarious.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Just seen that penalty Everton got, it was a ridiculous decision, one of the worst I've seen but Osman is a little cunt to actually appeal for it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

arsenal with dat thug football


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

tv5 should be sent off for being a little whinging stomping shit


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Another dodgy decision. Harsh red card.

Wolves will struggle now.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

lol Wolves.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

very harsh red, should've been a yellow


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Will be shocked if Arsenal don't score before the end.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

this match is awful. :no:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Don't know how Song survived a red card.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao Djourou's dive


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

DJOFLOP


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Djourou with an awful dive.

Thank God a goal didn't come from the free kick.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

holy shit at the goalie

he's at full on god mode

van persie is doing well but wow.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Lmao van persie being rejected left and right, almost unbelievable.


----------



## God™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Can't help but feel Arsenal's going to get a penalty at some stage here.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I really hate Arshavin. So very much.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

can van persie stop whinging about everything.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Wolves kick the ball out for an injury and in staed of kicking it back RVP nearly goes through 1 on 1. Didn't these cunts complain about something similar years back?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Crisis at Arsenal?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

oh shit, chamakh coming on with arshavin

watch out guys, big gaols are coming


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

HENNESSEY!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

hennessey playing the game of his life


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Hennessey is in superman mode.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

This is unreal.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Hennesy has been Immense


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

*AA23*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

So much shit on the field right now.

Rosicky, Arshavin, Chamakh.

Nice buys, Arsene.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

why did arsene take off his best midfielder to but on the russian pedo aa23


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

rockisky has some nice crosses

but he still isnt a footbal


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Rosicky, Chamakh and Arshavin need to go. Why wasn't Chamberlain put on?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> I'd laugh at City, Chelsea, and Liverpool....but I'm pretty sure Arsenal will draw with Wolves, so no thanks. :no:




Yep.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Yep.


freaky

then again, we all saw this coming

someone yesterday said this is arsenal's perfect weekend

so arsenal did what they do best


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Rosicky > Arshavin

Edit: ARSHAVIN IS SO TERRIBLE. Before he would storm through the ddefence, now he can't even make a pass


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Arshavin is just too awful


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Well played Wolves!!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

oh van persie shut the fuck up.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Wolves! At Emirates!

This is what happens you have shit depth, Arsene. Buy some quality reserves you stingy fuck.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Point at the Emirates?










Piece of pish


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Watch Spurs go and fuck it up now.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

woooooooooooooooooo

we're still number 4!

#CHELSEACHARGE


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> *Should be back in the top 4 tomorrow* and be ten points behind city and utd. CRISIS AT ARSENAL


What's that now? 8*D


----------



## God™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Out: Cech

In: Hennessy


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Ref was a fucking disgrace


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



God™ said:


> Out: Cech
> 
> In: Hennessy


im redeadening and i approve of this message


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> our players are crap


efa


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Seriously frustrating result.

Arshavin has been terrible all season, and yet, he continues to get chances. Clearly, this has to be a ploy by Arsene to get his value back up for the transfer. There is no way he has any on the field value.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Ref was a fucking disgrace


In Arsenal's benefit.

That red was a yellow.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Ref was a fucking disgrace


He was indeed. Sent off a Wolves player for no reason and kept awarding Arsenal nothing freekicks around the box. A complete homer. Glad you can admit it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



God™ said:


> Out: Cech
> 
> In: Hennessy


COURTOIS!

Spurs better lose now.

I've decided that we will be spending £150m on Hazard, Goetze, Hummels and Cahill in January. No one is allowed to tell me that the first three don't want to go to Chelsea and that it will not happen. It is happening and that is the end of the story.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I actually thought Arshavin played better today than he has done recently, which isn't saying much. Passed it straight into the Wolves defender in the box at the end there. Until they make the goals slightly bigger, any team that gets back in numbers like Wolves did will have a decent chance of keeping the opposition out.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










bravo today van persie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i liked how every ball went to van persie. every ball


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Heel said:


> He was indeed. Sent off a Wolves player for no reason and kept awarding Arsenal nothing freekicks around the box. A complete homer. Glad you can admit it.


funny. how about the stonewall penalty he missed for us? 

Arshavin and Chamakh need to be released.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I'm calling it now Arsenal will draw the next game too. Who are we playing next?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

and what stonewall pen was that

arsenal had a man advantage off a terrible red and couldnt take advantage. whoops


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

released? id argue they need to be shot


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Great stuff now just a spurs win will be nice.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> and what stonewall pen was that


a blatant handball.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

spurs loss would be incredible

come on norwich!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

the one where the wolves player was pulling his arms towards his body? yeah not stonewall.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

We're playing QPR expect Gervinho vs Barton II


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

"Stonewall penalty", yet if Wolves had been awarded a penalty for the same thing you'd be here bitching about it.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> the one where the wolves player was pulling his arms towards his body? yeah not stonewall.


considering a few minutes later Attwell then gave a free kick for a handball very similar by TV? it should of been a pen. 

Attwell one again cocks up a game for both teams and will most probably be dropped down to the championship to ref for a weeks yet again.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> spurs loss would be incredible
> 
> come on norwich!


Will be a belter of a game you'd think, not easy for Spurs at all. Norwich'll give them a hell of a game. Looking forward to that tonight.

Personally I'd love Spurs to climb even further ahead of those two lesser teams in London, and Liverpool too. Go on the Spurs!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I like the look of the league table, good lead over Stoke and not far behind Liverpool/Arsenal.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Looking forward to seeing Grant Holt DOMINATE like he always does.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I think this is the most love I've seen for the yido cunts.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Will be a belter of a game you'd think, not easy for Spurs at all. Norwich'll give them a hell of a game. Looking forward to that tonight.
> 
> Personally I'd love Spurs to climb even further ahead of those two lesser teams in London, and Liverpool too. Go on the Spurs!


we wont be lesser after the next transfer windows

wenger will probably try selling van persie knowing him 8*D


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

1-0 Swansea. Lovely turn and finish from Danny Graham. Great goal.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

And to think it's not even Wheelin' n Dealin' season yet. #SPURSCHARGE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Spurs>Fulham>QPR>Chelsea


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Good goal by Graham but that was dreadful defending by QPR


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> I think this is the most love I've seen for the yido cunts.


Story of the underdog strikes again, plus the majority of the Arsenal & Chelsea fans have gotten so cocky over the last 5-10 years.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I think QPR will get relegated, which is pretty funny considering the big names they brought in.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nige™;10796668 said:


> Story of the underdog strikes again, plus the majority of the Arsenal & Chelsea fans have gotten so cocky over the last 5-10 years.


Plus spurs are fun to watch and have likes of modric, VDV, King, Parker from a neutral position gotta love them players.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

1-0 to the sheep shaggers.

Can't believe where Danny Graham is after seeing him play for Carlisle a few times.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Will be a belter of a game you'd think, not easy for Spurs at all. Norwich'll give them a hell of a game. Looking forward to that tonight.
> 
> Personally I'd love Spurs to climb even further ahead *of those two lesser teams in London*, and Liverpool too. Go on the Spurs!


:argh:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Spurs are cunts. That tax-dodging, player tapping-up twat as a manager and then wankers like Gallas, Adebayor, Assou-Ekotto and VDV in the team. Plus their fans are generally morons.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Heel said:


> I think QPR will get relegated, which is pretty funny considering the big names they brought in.


Can see it happening with Wolves and Wigan hanging on by the skin of there teeth (again) there player of year last season (Taraabt) just hasn't turned up this season at all and he was one of there more important players

Foul Throw in the Premier league deary me and somebody tell Warnock he should giving his defense a bollocking instead of the fourth official he's embrassing himself


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

pfff...... do spurs have danny sturridge, ramires and BIG MAN?

i think not


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

atwell unbelievably bad. hennessy unbelievably good. 

we threw out tactics from this season and replaced them with tactics from the last. overplaying all the time. rosicky was good, had far too much to do, arteta and song didn't support enough. his final ball was one of the few good things about the attack today, never anyone taking any opportunity though. absent full backs killing us, no width whatsoever, easy to defend against when it's all central. van persie poor the past couple of games. due a rest but no back up, might as well throw park being a viable option out the window with wenger showing such a huge lack of faith in him. arshavin no confidence whatsoever, he can't even do the basics now, he pulled out the spectacular final ball a lot last season even though he was a waste for a large amount of the game, althoguh tbf his late effort was outstanding that just went wide, and overall i don't think he was that bad today, even though he is still far away from where he should be. the balance in the midfield was absent today, arteta was unbelievably good mid week but didn't use possession well enough today, and his FKs were awful. song didn't maraud forward often enough and that gave rosicky the job to orchestrate the attack from the middle alone where central areas were very, very congested. good performances were rare, koscielny and mertesacker both impressed me, rosicky did and no-one else. benayoun started brightly but faded, deserved the start alongside rosicky for their impressive performances mid week coming on.

overall you can't blame chamakh at all imo. he was on for about 5 minutes, and with such a low amount of confidence it's going to take him 3/4 starts to start looking sharp. 

pretty clear the record was on rvp's mind today. fucked up about at least 2 very good chances, don't think he will take any blame however, far more likely the usual djourou, arsh, rosicky etc. will be used as the scapegoats. not sure what kiz is talking about, rvp well within his jurisdiction to complain about the crazy time wasting at the end.

atwell was abysmal, possibly the worst 'display' i have seen this season. made the wrong call 90% of the time. two stonewall pens not given for arsenal, milijas sent off for an unknown reason. booked hennessy for time wasting and didn't add anything on after the 6. so many basic, basic errors made.

NEED to score more at home, games are too tight and doesn't give us any room to meld AOC, Coquelin etc. in. even though AOC should be ahead of AA23 in the pecking order... decision making in final 3rd not good enough, overplayed once the first went in and lost all of our professionalism. 

shitty result to follow up a good one at villa park where we were pretty poor but grinded the result out. joining chelsea, liverpool, city and fingers crossed tottenham in the shit results section.


EDIT: oh lord, MMN and kiz saying the wolves handball wasn't a stonewall pen. oh dear. embarassing bias. saying atwell was anything but a disgrace is laughable.

spurs are looking good now, but when their tough fixtures roll around in february the bubble will probably be burst. how can arsenal be a lesser side when we have recovered after an abysmal start to the season, missing a lot of players in every game and not even fielding our first xi this season, when tottenham have been a bit more fortunate. chelsea will come good, once AVB settles in, even with this team they will be on par with tottenham.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Ugh. Just ugh result.

I don't know why Ox wasn't on and Chamakh isn't the type of player to make an impact with 5 minutes remaining. Arsene got it wrong, tactically, in the second half.

Too early, I just hope City win the League. I'm sick of United winning it.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

If Spurs didn't have Modric and Parker I'd want them to get smashed every game - they're the team I dislike most after Liverpool, City and Leeds.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

that cunt modric

shouldve told levy to fuck himself. roman wanted to free him from his slavery!


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

To call that the worst refereeing performance you've seen this season is laughable. I've seen miles worse this season and had you scored a last minute winner you wouldn't even mention the ref. Not saying he was good but nowhere near as bad as you're making out.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> that cunt modric
> 
> shouldve told levy to fuck himself. roman wanted to free him from his slavery!


The slavery which he agreed to with a smile on his face.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> The slavery which he agreed to with a smile on his face.


Of course you are pro slavery. You guys held poor Cristiano in Fergie's dungeon for a long time.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

quality goal by danny graham swansea looking good


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Caulker is awesome. Can't wait to have him back next season.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Readering was right, arsenal would not win today, and they did not. amazing. wowlves sucks and they were unable to beat them. maybe the keeper was too good for them.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

More Sandro ownage incoming, this time for Norwich.

I'm going to go with a 3-1 Spurs win.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> which is why they wont be winning tomorrow


spooky


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> Readering was right, arsenal would not win today, and they did not. amazing. wowlves sucks and they were unable to beat them. maybe the keeper was too good for them.


READERING!

Decent second half between Swansea and QPR. Draw was a fair result (judging by second half only).

C'mon Norwich!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I will rage if Spurs don't get the win today. 

If they get the wil they will be 4 ahead of Chelsea. Plus with the game in hand they could be 7 ahead of Chelsea.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> READERING!
> 
> Decent second half between Swansea and QPR. Draw was a fair result (judging by second half only).
> 
> C'mon Norwich!


his name is too complicated. i will support norwich in this game, forza norwich.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> READERING!


Reader beware, you're in for a scare!



















His name is a bit of a mouthful though 8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Baaaaaaaaaaaaale 0-1


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Another supreme display from Bale.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

That second goal from Bale was phenomenal.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

tottenham winning 2-0, two goals from bale.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Bale really starting to look like he's fulfilling his potential. Brilliant to see. I think we have been brilliant tonight. Not one bad display so far, Sandro/Parker/Modric midfield three is awesome, even if it does nullify VDV abit as he's a bit wasted on the right, his pass in the first half though was one of the best passes I have ever seen.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

if tottenham win the game in hand they would be 7 points above chelsea, the 4th place team. wow


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> if tottenham win the game in hand they would be 9 points above chelsea, the 4th place team. wow


7


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Wilkins is just taking the piss with ''My word'' these days.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

yes! spurs are looking top class!


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> 7


my bad, fixed it. i want spurs to be in top four, i want them to qualify for the champions league, so maybe next season, maybe we can meet them and take our revenge. would be nice, like we did against liverpool, we have a chance to take revenge on arsenal, it would be nice if we do so


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

TIES EVERYWHERE. PREMIER LEAGUE IN CRISIS


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

in this week there were 7 ties out of 10 games, amazing. and 5 of them were 1-1 and the other two were 0-0.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Wow, even arsenal are shit.

So many draws.

Even though we drew with Blackburn, 4th spot is still in reach.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i hate this season bar RVP.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

wow, arsenal has conceded 26 goals in 18 games, their defence is crap.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

They will still knock out Milan.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Destiny said:


> Wow, even arsenal are shit.
> 
> So many draws.
> 
> Even though we drew with Blackburn, 4th spot is still in reach.


you can have 4th

TOTTENHAM, WE COMIN FOR YOU .....


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> wow, arsenal has conceded 26 goals in 18 games, their defence is crap.


its not really crap we have been playing with 4 cb's most of the time. Plus 8 of those goals came against utd when our defence was depleted and shocking.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> They will still knock out Milan.


lets see about that, i would not be than confident if i was you, our defence is much better than theirs.

26 goals conceded in 18 games is bad for a team like arsenal, even though 14 goals were conceded in the first 5 games


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> you can have 4th


okay



its done deal then, we are finishing 4th.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> wow, arsenal has conceded 26 goals in 18 games, their defence is crap.


Take away that 8-2 game against Man Utd and then it's 18 goals conceded in 17 games and all of a sudden it doesn't sound that bad 

Also just looking at the table and I've only just noticed that the bottom 2 clubs Blackburn & Bolton have scored more goals than Liverpool this season


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Destiny said:


> Wow, even arsenal are shit.
> 
> So many draws.
> 
> Even though we drew with Blackburn, 4th spot is still in reach.


No even the slightest chance imo. Read somewhere that Dogleish's record as manager is 0.1% (or something) better than Woy's, having spent however million more. 

No higher than 6th.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> Take away that 8-2 game against Man Utd and then it's 18 goals conceded in 17 games and all of a sudden it doesn't sound that bad
> 
> Also just looking at the table and I've only just noticed that the bottom 2 clubs Blackburn & Bolton have scored more goals than Liverpool this season


true, but still their defence is not that good.



Magsimus said:


> No even the slightest chance imo. Read somewhere that Dogleish's record as manager is 0.1% (or something) better than Woy's, having spent however million more.
> 
> No higher than 6th.


They sould be able to reach higher than newcastle, they can reach 4th spot if chelsea continues with their poor form and arsenal wastes points like today and they win, they not far behind, three points away only


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> true, but still their defence is not that good


Well yeah true, signing Mertersacker (Sp?) has not really done anything to improve things


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> Well yeah true, signing Mertersacker (Sp?) has not really done anything to improve things


i did not mean that. their defence has obviously improved after the first 5 games


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

rvp vs ac milan is gonna be fun


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> wow, arsenal has conceded 26 goals in 18 games, their defence is crap.


BEST DEFENSIVE UNIT IN THE LEAGUE


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

we've got the meanest defence in the league. it's a shame that means we dont score any goals. 

oh the years of 2007-2008 and 2008-2009 when we scored goals for fun


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> lets see about that, i would not be than confident if i was you, our defence is much better than theirs.
> 
> 26 goals conceded in 18 games is bad for a team like arsenal, even though 14 goals were conceded in the first 5 games


Arsenal's tempo will be far too much for Milan.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> we've got the meanest defence in the league. it's a shame that means we dont score any goals.
> 
> oh the years of 2007-2008 and 2008-2009 when we scored goals for fun


Don't worry bro once were out of everything come March we will start scoring 5 goals a game again


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> *we've got the meanest defence in the league. *it's a shame that means we dont score any goals.
> 
> oh the years of 2007-2008 and 2008-2009 when we scored goals for fun


Joint with Man Utd


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> Arsenal's tempo will be far too much for Milan.


we will see about that, i would not be suprised at all if milan eliminates arsenal, they are not barcelona


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I missed Chelsea v Fulham, can anyone tell me the reason why the spethial one put on Paulo for Bosingwa in the 80th minute when looking for a goal, and if Cech botched the Fulham goal at all??

Weird weekend. City, Chelsea, Arsenal and Liverpool all holding heads in shame


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Edgehead 26 said:


> I missed Chelsea v Fulham, can anyone tell me the reason why the spethial one put on Paulo for Bosingwa in the 80th minute when looking for a goal, and if Cech botched the Fulham goal at all??
> 
> Weird weekend. City, Chelsea, Arsenal and Liverpool all holding heads in shame


Bosingwa was crossing like a retard all game as usual. But still as you say, we were looking for a goal, so it was a dumb substitution.

Cech was too much of a bitch to dive aggressively for the ball, so the ball got to Dempsey with ease. Cech seriously has fucked us over in the last 3 games. Spurs game would have probably still been a draw, as they were always going to score before us in that game, but Wigan and Fulham games would have been wins if it weren't for him. Those 4 extra points would have seen us in 3rd right now.

Fuck off, Cech.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> we will see about that, i would not be suprised at all if milan eliminates arsenal, they are not barcelona


you are right, they aren't close to barca.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> we will see about that, i would not be suprised at all if milan eliminates arsenal, they are not barcelona


Yep Arsenal stand for class, honour, Respect, dignity and self worth. Barca on the other hand....


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Don't forget that they also stand for signing lots of young Barca players before Barca are able to offer them professional contracts.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Yep Arsenal stand for class, honour, Respect, dignity and self worth. Barca on the other hand....


agreed. i respect arsenal but i dont respect barca




T-C said:


> you are right, they aren't close to barca.


barca had a tough time defeating us, even villa and pep said that. you had iniesta and pique missing, we had cassano missing. so if we play like we did against barca at san siro, i think we should be able to defeat arsenal, but we need to improve defensively. plus arsenal are weaker than last season, they sold cesch and nasri, those two were important for arsenal. we are stronger than last season.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I like and respect Arsenal also. After being like 12 points behind them last season, they let us finish ahead of them and this season, they refuse to jump ahead of us.

Now Spurs on the other hand, need to learn that we are the big boys of London and they need to drop some points.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

you are not far behind, 4 points, if the win then it would be more difficult, lets see if chelsea manage to stay top 4 this season. i think they will, that is the aim cause title race for chelsea is over, i dont think they will win it.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> Don't forget that they also stand for signing lots of young Barca players before Barca are able to offer them professional contracts.


You mean signing a player, Giving them a free education, free house for the family, Finding jobs for the parents, giving a 16 year old first team action, and making him into the player he is today....


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> agreed. i respect arsenal but i dont respect barca
> 
> 
> 
> barca had a tough time defeating us, even villa and pep said that. you had iniesta and pique missing, we had cassano missing. so if we play like we did against barca at san siro, i think we should be able to defeat arsenal, but we need to improve defensively. plus arsenal are weaker than last season, they sold cesch and nasri, those two were important for arsenal. we are stronger than last season.


I just think Arsenal will overrun Milan, similar to what they did a few years ago with a young team with fresh legs and also similar to what Spurs did last season. They don't have Fabregas, but I still think they will have enough for a Milan team that is used to playing at a much slower tempo in Italy.



Scott Button said:


> You mean signing a player, Giving them a free education, free house for the family, Finding jobs for the parents, giving a 16 year old first team action, and making him into the player he is today....


Yes, that is what I mean, paying him off to leave his club when the current club can't give him a contract. I think it is fair to say that Fabregas would have been the player he is today whether he stayed at Barca or went to Arsenal. I don't really see how Arsenal improved Merida though...

My team (United) do it too. I'm just saying.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> You mean signing a player, Giving them a free education, free house for the family, Finding jobs for the parents, giving a 16 year old first team action, and making him into the player he is today....


arsenal does the job to make them a better player, barca just buy them after he becomes a good player. 



T-C said:


> I just think Arsenal will overrun Milan, similar to what they did a few years ago with a young team with fresh legs and also similar to what Spurs did last season. They don't have Fabregas, but I still think they will have enough for a Milan team that is used to playing at a much slower tempo in Italy


inter played a slow tempo and defeated barca and bayern, those teams play high tempo. we draw against barca playing slow tempo. plus we are not playing a very slow tempo now, against barca, we did not play a slow tempo(in the 2-3 loss). we have fast players, boateng and nocerino, abate, pato and silva and robinho(who is not slow either, he is fast, not so much but he is). our midfiled is faster than last time. we are much faster now than we were 4 yrs back


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> arsenal does the job to make them a better player, barca just buy them after he becomes a good player.


Is that buy or tap up for 3 straght years.... i get confused when barcelona is discussed


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Is that buy or tap up for 3 straght years.... i get confused when barcelona is discussed


they buy him, arsenal buy them, after he becomes a good player barca buy themm, no tap up, if i am not wrong?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> I just think Arsenal will overrun Milan, similar to what they did a few years ago with a young team with fresh legs and also similar to what Spurs did last season. They don't have Fabregas, but I still think they will have enough for a Milan team that is used to playing at a much slower tempo in Italy.



In defence of Milan, they have a younger midfield than they did in 2008. And they are legs in there. Plus that season wasn't too good for Milan, they finished out of the top 4. They're a much better outfit now. It's going to be an interesting game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

amazing bias cos i said it wasnt a stonewall pen? how about the bias saying it was the worst reffing performance ever. pretty sure barry was about to score when he had a handball given against him when it hit him in the middle of the stomach, and there were 4 handballs with the hand moving away from the body not given to us against brom.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> they buy him, arsenal buy them, after he becomes a good player barca buy themm, no tap up, if i am not wrong?


Oh Sorry, I must of dreamt the 3 summers of Cesc Saga, The constant talk of "Barca DNA", How Barca had the divine right to bring Cesc "Home." The Barca shirt at the world cup ceremony, Xavi constant jibes... My Mistake... Oh Wait.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> arsenal does the job to make them a better player, barca just buy them after he becomes a good player.
> 
> 
> 
> inter played a slow tempo and defeated barca and bayern, those teams play high tempo. we draw against barca playing slow tempo. plus we are not playing a very slow tempo now, against barca, we did not play a slow tempo(in the 2-3 loss). we have fast players, boateng and nocerino, abate, pato and silva.


ok, we will see anyway. 

Also if you both think that Arsenal got nothing out of effectively stealing a player from barca's youth academy by exploiting a differential in the contract rules between England and Spain, getting 7 or so years out of him and then selling him on for a 30 million or so profit then you are both mental.




Joel said:


> In defence of Milan, they have a younger midfield than they did in 2008. And they are legs in there. Plus that season wasn't too good for Milan, they finished out of the top 4. They're a much better outfit now. It's going to be an interesting game.


Spurs still did it to them 10 months ago. We will see.

Napoli are best equipped Italian team for champions league football at the minute in my opinion.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> ok, we will see anyway.
> 
> Also if you both think that Arsenal got nothing out of effectively stealing a player from barca's youth academy by exploiting a differential in the contract rules between England and Spain, getting 7 or so years out of him and then selling him on for a 30 million or so profit then you are both mental.


Whoever said Arsenal didn't get anything out of it.... I was talking about FC Barcelona actions... Not who gained what


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Whoever said Arsenal didn't get anything out of it.... I was talking about FC Barcelona actions... Not who gained what


That's ok then, it just seemed like Arsenal were being painted as some sort of victim in the whole thing.

You could also debate the morality of offering a kid a load of money to leave his home to come and work for you, but we should probably just leave the subject.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> ok, we will see anyway.
> 
> Also if you both think that Arsenal got nothing out of effectively stealing a player from barca's youth academy by exploiting a differential in the contract rules between England and Spain, getting 7 or so years out of him and then selling him on for a 30 million or so profit then you are both mental.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs still did it to them 10 months ago. We will see.
> 
> *Napoli are best equipped Italian team for champions league football at the minute in my opinion.*


could be true but they need a better subs n, cause cl is affecting them at serie a, they are 6th now.

i know that arsenal get proffit. i know that get something out of it. spurs defeated us, cause no 1, some player were cup tied, no 2, the coach did not have champions league experience, no 3, we were a little bit unlucky.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The amount of focus that they have put on the champions league has certainly affected their domestic form. But if they can keep their top players fit for the champs league I think their counter attacking style could see them do quite well.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

they need better subs, or no champions league for them next season, i think they will concentrate more on serie a now.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

They should, but they won't.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> i know that arsenal get proffit. i know that get something out of it. spurs defeated us, cause no 1, some player were cup tied, no 2, the coach did not have champions league experience, no 3, we were a little bit unlucky.


Whereas Tottenham had no CL experience at all.

Unlucky? What about that dirty cunt Flamini going in two footed in the air on Corluka and only getting a yellow? At least Gattuso got banned for head-butting Joe Jordan. Milan were a disgrace in the first leg and completely outplayed. Second leg was closer but Spurs deservedly went through.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> They should, but they won't.


then they would do what schalke did. concentrate on champions league and dont care about the league, which would be pretty dumb caue if you the team likes to play in champion league so much, then you should also concentrate on the league to get the spot and participate every season. 

seb, i never said that spur did not deserve to go through. in the 1st leg we had more possesion, more shots, more corner, we were not outplayed( 1st leg spurs deserved to win), second leg, we completely ouplayed spurs but were unlucky not to get a goal. and this season we are better, got good signings, aquilani and nocerino has been brilliant this season, boateng improved a lot this season, the only problem for now is the dmf and pato.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> That's ok then, it just seemed like Arsenal were being painted as some sort of victim in the whole thing.
> 
> You could also debate the morality of offering a kid a load of money to leave his home to come and work for you, but we should probably just leave the subject.


We could debate that, and thats something that would be very fun if it wasn't nearly 2am in the morning. Well i have a few hours i suppose. 

Arsenal morally offered a young lad a chance to play for there first team on a basic youth contract( Fabregas wasnt quite 16, so had to have the basic contract, as stated by UK Law), Fabregas decided to leave Barcelona to come play for arsenal, Now Arsenal gave Fabregas his first big break in a side, When it would of been hard to Cesc to get that break under Rijaard at the time, with Deco, Xavi, Iniesta all in the squad playing in Cescs role. Arsenal sold Patrick Veiria and made Cesc into a first teamer at the age of 18, By this time Barca had already assembled a team that included the 3 mentioned as well as Keita and Yaya Toure, add this to Ronaldinho and Guily, With Messi breaking through, had a team full of attacking players, meaning it would of been hard for anyone to break into that team. Let alone a young Cesc Fabregas, Arsenal and Wenger in particulary, Helped Cesc mature and develop into a fine player, capable of playing in any side in the world, through hard work, patience and committment... Barca then decide it they want to sign Cesc back, and that Arsenal took him from them, His "spiritual home." The main point here is, Cesc decided to leave, Arsenal never made him, and Kept all there promises to him. Barcelona then spend 3 years making either stupidly low bids or no bids at all, whilst talking in the media about Cesc and how he has barca "Dna", The boy joint Barca at 8 and left at 15, He spent the same amount of year at Barca as he did Arsenal. Barcelona players, Xavi, Pique, Iniesta, Puyol speak of how Cesc would be welcomed to Barcelona and how he is "above" arsenal. Now this is disrepectful to Arsenal and Wenger himself. They talk of how Arsenal have Cesc on loan from Barca, How Barca is his home again, How arsenal "stole" him. This is blantant tapping up in the public limelight, All this whilst speaking of a club culture and club ethic based around a lifestyle of brilliance and honour, Well this is very sly and dirty for a "Honour" based club. Barcelona start the 2011 summer making an offer 8 million Euros below the offer that got rejected the previous summer. Now this is insulting, knowing through many interviews that Fabregas has not became available, to offer less then a rejected offer. This sways Cesc into asking for the transfer, Resulting in Wenger having no choice but to accept an offer about 10 million short of his value in 30million pounds,

So why you could argue Arsenal arent completely clean, They look like angels next to the great FC Barcelona.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I have no issue with saying that the way Barca dealt with it was abysmal and completely against how they like to portray themselves. That is not up for debate as far as I'm concerned. Both them and Real Madrid seem to think they are above the rest of the world.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

it is true, but the way barca dealt with it seemed very disrespectful to arsenal. no wonder many arsenal fans hate fabregas on goal.com


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> I have no issue with saying that the way Barca dealt with it was abysmal and completely against how they like to portray themselves. That is not up for debate as far as I'm concerned. Both them and Real Madrid seem to think they are above the rest of the world.


Ah okay, My Mistake, Sorry i thought you didn't think that way, It really annoys and gets to me tbh, This we are better then you attidude in every signing, Madrid where like it with Ronaldo.. Really enjoyed Perez getting into Power, cause knew he would just bid the cash and get on with it, Like he did.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The best part about "Cesc in the Barca shirt" was that it was Pepe Reina who helped put it on and then posed with him afterwards :lmao


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> The best part about "Cesc in the Barca shirt" was that it was Pepe Reina who helped put it on and then posed with him afterwards :lmao


Xavi supplied the shirt....


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> it is true, but the way barca dealt with it seemed very disrespectful to arsenal. no wonder many arsenal fans hate fabregas on goal.com


There isn't many football fans on GOAL.com tbh.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> The best part about "Cesc in the Barca shirt" was that it was Pepe Reina who helped put it on and then posed with him afterwards :lmao


Reina has that "Barca DNA" anyway. Even though he was cast off pretty early.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Xavi supplied the shirt....


...ok?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> There isn't many football fans on GOAL.com tbh.


that is very little true, but some of them there hate him, imagine all the arsenal fans in the world. they also must hate fabregas for leaving arsenal.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> ...ok?


So you see, Pique and Puyol put it on Cesc, Whilst Reina is holding, Interviewing, Celebrating, but Xavi brought the shirt and it was his idea. And Reinas an idiotic spanish scouse cunt, So he can just fuck off.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I don't really understand how an Arsenal supporter could hate Fabregas to be honest.

Also Reina is an idiotic spanish scouse cunt who used to play for Barca who can fuck off.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

goal.com fans do, maybe the way barca deal with it, and they wanted fab to stay so barca could fuck off, but he left and went to barca. but i dont think many actually know the actual story in the transfer of fabregas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

goal.com is full of retarded people from africa and places like malaysia who all support the same teams.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> that is very little true, but some of them there hate him, imagine all the arsenal fans in the world. they also must hate fabregas for leaving arsenal.


Many Arsenal fans hate Barcelona and Cesc, Cesc said recently, he would only ever leave Barca now too go back to Arsenal, If barca wanted to get rid of him( years down the line), Arsenal fans i knew where fuming, Cesc thinking he can pick and choose his coming from Arsenal, With the Arsenal fans, he has burnt his bridges.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> So you see, Pique and Puyol put it on Cesc, Whilst Reina is holding, Interviewing, Celebrating, but Xavi brought the shirt and it was his idea. And Reinas an idiotic spanish scouse cunt, So he can just fuck off.


Reina helped shoved the shirt on Cesc and then declared "Cesc Fabregas, future of Barcelona". Not sure what your point is?

lmao @ Goal.com fans. Half of them barely speak English.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Many Arsenal fans hate Barcelona and Cesc, Cesc said recently, he would only ever leave Barca now too go back to Arsenal, If barca wanted to get rid of him( years down the line), Arsenal fans i knew where fuming, Cesc thinking he can pick and choose his coming from Arsenal, With the Arsenal fans, he has burnt his bridges.


i know and i saw in goal.com that the arsenal fans saying he can fuck off. seb, his point is that xavi brought the shirt. that is all. well i think it is pointless arguing about this


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Reina helped shoved the shirt on Cesc and then declared "Cesc Fabregas, future of Barcelona". Not sure what your point is?
> 
> lmao @ Goal.com fans. Half of them barely speak English.


My point is Xavi planning the whole scenario and then Puyol and Pique doing it, Is so disrespectful and cuntish towards Arsenal it is un real...


Goal.com is major lolz, They are priceless during transfer window.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

proof of goal's stupidity. we're getting hazard for 30 mil. cos the thing we need most is wingers


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

well true many goal.com fans are retarded. like someone saying real would beat barcelona 9-0,:lmao. i guess he was joking but you never know,


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> My point is Xavi planning the whole scenario and then Puyol and Pique doing it, Is so disrespectful and cuntish towards Arsenal it is un real...


I never argued otherwise? My point was it was funny seeing Reina involved considering he has nothing to do with Barca.

Judging by the video, it was Pique (his best friend) who put the shirt over his head. It was a bit naughty but nothing more.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> I never argued otherwise? My point was it was funny seeing Reina involved considering he has nothing to do with Barca.
> 
> Judging by the video, it was Pique (his best friend) who put the shirt over his head. It was a bit naughty but nothing more.


I know you never argued otherwise, I just hate Barcelona and wanted to highlight more there cuntish ways.

Reinas plays for Liverpool, he isnt normal full stop.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Many Arsenal fans hate Barcelona and Cesc, Cesc said recently, he would only ever leave Barca now too go back to Arsenal, If barca wanted to get rid of him( years down the line), Arsenal fans i knew where fuming, Cesc thinking he can pick and choose his coming from Arsenal, With the Arsenal fans, he has burnt his bridges.


I'm pretty sure Cesc didn't say he was just going walk back into Arsenal if he were to leave Barca. He merely said that if he would leave Barca, the only club he would want to join would be Arsenal because he is still passionate about the club.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> I know you never argued otherwise, I just hate Barcelona and wanted to highlight more there cuntish ways.
> 
> *Reinas plays for Liverpool, he isnt normal full stop*.


it is just hilarious.





EGame said:


> I'm pretty sure Cesc didn't say he was just going walk back into Arsenal if he were to leave Barca. He merely said that if he would leave Barca, the only club he would want to join would be Arsenal because he is still passionate about the club.


true


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I dont mind Cesc leaving. Guy's a trooper, he tried his best to stick it out with arsenal. And he's one of the few who moved for the passion and not the money

What i do mind is Barca lowballing Wenger and practically stealing Fabregas. In the year 2011, can you honestly tell me Fabregas is only worth that little? Bastard is world class and still very young. Just because he's passionate and misses his friends, that gives barca the right to ride roughshot, constantly attack arsenal and keep saying they cant afford him?

I'm sorry, but I just didnt like it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

It's not like Arsenal used the money they had anyway. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> spooky


I called a draw. You just said that they wouldn't win. Implying that Wolves could get 3 points. 

Me > you


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Hey, screw you mikey. Obviously I meant tie. The only time Wolves will beat Arsenal is when Arsenal are tied at the top of the table, United are leaders and lost their match, and arsenal just need one point to clench the top spot.

And as for Wenger and his money, good point. If anything Wenger is probably angry that because RVP didnt break Shearer's record, he cant sell him for as much in january

Still, City are gonna be looking to recruit after that 0-0. They need more finishers and attacking options dammit


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fabregas came off a relatively average season (Wilshere had a much better season) and wasn't an essential signing, more of a luxury one, though due to various reasons he's ended up playing a lot more than most expected at this stage. I don't see how 35 million is "that little". It's the same Barcelona paid for David Villa. 

It's also the same Liverpool paid for Andy Carroll 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

29 million pounds, and 4 million in variables, whatever that means

I mean considering how they broke the bank on that wacko ibra, id like to think fabregas is worth a little more


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> 29 million pounds, and 4 million in variables, whatever that means
> 
> I mean considering how they broke the bank on that wacko ibra, id like to think fabregas is worth a little more


5 million out of Cesc's pocket, apparently.

The Ibra transfer was excessive and ridiculous. If we're talking market value, i'd say 35-40 million for a world class midfielder is fair, it's probably what Schweinstiger and Sneijder would both cost were they to leave their Bayern and Inter. Xabi Alonso cost less than Cesc too, and i'd say he's a slightly better player.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

liverpool really need to sort out their transfer strategy


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










VALUE FOR MONEY

(might be shopped :side


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i think if valencia retained all their best players instead of selling them, they would be the best on earth

its insane the level of talent they pump out year after year


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> i think if valencia retained all their best players instead of selling them, they would be the best on earth
> 
> its insane the level of talent they pump out year after year


Silva and Mata? Who else?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Well if I recall, they also sold barca a certain 'villa' had to leave due to debt problems too

I cant find the list at the moment, but i remember giving it a read and seeing some truly big names that they had to let go

even soldado's time will come soon enough


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

They didn't "pump out" Villa or Soldado though, Villa was a proven goalscorer when he joined Valencia, and Soldado came from the Madrid academy.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> They didn't "pump out" Villa or Soldado though, Villa was a proven goalscorer when he joined Valencia, and Soldado came from the Madrid academy.


they stole them at low low prices though. like a less retarded version of arsenal with better players

even mata was raised in the madrid academy

who let him go


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

alot of times people get it wrong in academies

pique rossi not good enough, evans is.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

At the same time though, it's debatable whether players would turn out anywhere near as good if moves did or didn't happen. I've seen people list players their club could have, but if a club does take that player, who's to say he turns out at all the same?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I'm with Overrated here. I hate the season. We're not winning the League; we're facing Real Madrid in the QF of Champions League, and even the FA Cup looks to be a fortress, atm. Sucks.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Honestly I think Rossi is better suited to the more technical play of the Spanish league than the robust, high energy style of the Premier League. Had he stayed in England he may have never been the same player he is for Villarreal. Losing Pique was a disappointment as I felt despite him being slower than a snail, he's great size for a CB and is good on the ball too and him and Evans together could've been a good backup partnership and gone on to be our regular pairing with Rio and Vidic ageing. Barca got a steal getting him back for quite cheap too.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Suarez gets one game ban for Fulham gesture

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Suarez banned for one game (next game vs Newcastle) for giving the Fulham fans the bird. Fined 20,000 and warned about his future conduct too.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

surely a gee up


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

BIG ANDY is going to have Mags feeling worse than when he left last January anyway.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

apparently liverpool arent challenging the fa's charge of racism and his 8 game ban stands.

and it's not true the mirror get confused between 1 match bands for middle fingers and 8 match bans for racism


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> I'm pretty sure Cesc didn't say he was just going walk back into Arsenal if he were to leave Barca. He merely said that if he would leave Barca, the only club he would want to join would be Arsenal because he is still passionate about the club.


Don't shoot the messenger, I aint an Arsenal Fan, I am just going on the reaction i got from a lot of Gunners.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> I'm pretty sure Cesc didn't say he was just going walk back into Arsenal if he were to leave Barca. He merely said that if he would leave Barca, the only club he would want to join would be Arsenal because he is still passionate about the club.





Seb said:


> 5 million out of Cesc's pocket, apparently.
> 
> The Ibra transfer was excessive and ridiculous. If we're talking market value, i'd say 35-40 million for a world class midfielder is fair, it's probably what Schweinstiger and Sneijder would both cost were they to leave their Bayern and Inter. Xabi Alonso cost less than Cesc too, and i'd say he's a slightly better player.


You have to factor in age of the player.

Fabregas is 24 Whilst Wesley is 27, Thats 3 years of playing time difference, Cesc in 3 years time will be 27 and still able to fetch 30million quid, whilst Wesley at 30 is not going to be able to, A bit like when Utd signed Berba, they knew they had no re sale value, and he would never be able to attract a fee that big again, Chelsea the same with Shevas, and City with a lot of there signings under hughes, Bridge, Kolo Toure, Ady... same really applies with Alonso and Schweinstiger, they only have one big move in them, whilst when Barcelona brought Cesc, he had 2.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

T-Shirt time?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Carroll has no big money moves left in him. :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> apparently liverpool arent challenging the fa's charge of racism and his 8 game ban stands.
> 
> and it's not true the mirror get confused between 1 match bands for middle fingers and 8 match bans for racism


kinda hard to challenge the FA charge for the middle fingers when they have videos and pictures of him doing it.

unless he's claiming in Uraguay its the traditional way of saying hello


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

nah the mirror are just retarded


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> BIG ANDY is going to have Mags feeling worse than when he left last January anyway.












Wor Demba double facepalms at this comment.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Fabregas came off a relatively average season (Wilshere had a much better season) and wasn't an essential signing, more of a luxury one, though due to various reasons he's ended up playing a lot more than most expected at this stage. I don't see how 35 million is "that little". It's the same Barcelona paid for David Villa.
> 
> It's also the same Liverpool paid for Andy Carroll 8*D


i think for that after that season, the value was fair, he did not had a a great season, like normally does,




Razor King said:


> I'm with Overrated here. I hate the season. We're not winning the League; we're facing Real Madrid in the QF of Champions League, and even the FA Cup looks to be a fortress, atm. Sucks.


maybe if you are able to make into the quater final which i doubt it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Wor Demba double facepalms at this comment.


Demba's knees will finally explode too. Just you wait.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

where's demba

THERE HE IS


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Tick, tock, tick, tock.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Picture from his Stoke medical:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

demba's good but lets face it, he's not up to stoke's level


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> T-Shirt time?


They're being printed as we speak.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

1 game for giving the crowd the finger is a joke.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

so should he have gotten more of a ban or less


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

More I would say. Considering Rooney got 3 for swearing into a camera.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

less of a ban. You can potentially ruin a guys career and only cop a slighly larger ban. A 1 finger salute isn't tasteful but its not worthy of a ban.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

banish him from the premier league. wont somebody please think of the children


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> banish him from the premier league. wont somebody please think of the children





















its already too late


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

In fairness that kid is only giving Suarez the finger because Luis is just after biting him. It's part of the Uruguayan culture though.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

then banish him before more children get influenced by him


----------



## LILESSS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Back onto Chelsea topic boys!
IMO I don't think Chelsea need Cahill, Luiz is only getting better, plus he's a nutter!!!
Need to bring in another CM, pref a playmaker or holding midfielder (sorry lamps) Sneijder/Goatze/Modric.
A quality RW, someone like Hazard or Klasic.
More youth players/young talent,vets like Terry,Cech,Lampard,Drogba,A.Cole, are all getting on abit, think about building a squad for the future AVB!
SQUAD FOR 2011/12 SEASON
CECH
COLE-TERRY-LUIZ-IVANOVIC
RAMIRES-(CDM)-MIERELES(OTHER CAM)
MATA - TORRES - HAZARD


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



LILESSS said:


> Back onto Chelsea topic boys!
> IMO I don't think Chelsea need Cahill, Luiz is only getting better, plus he's a nutter!!!
> Need to bring in another CM, pref a playmaker or holding midfielder (sorry lamps) Sneijder/Goatze/Modric.
> A quality RW, someone like Hazard or Klasic.
> More youth players/young talent,vets like Terry,Cech,Lampard,Drogba,A.Cole, are all getting on abit, think about building a squad for the future AVB!
> SQUAD FOR 2011/12 SEASON
> CECH
> COLE-TERRY-LUIZ-IVANOVIC
> RAMIRES-(CDM)-MIERELES(OTHER CAM)
> MATA - TORRES - HAZARD


what about sturridge, and and you forgot one player that is romeu unless you think only 10 men play


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



LILESSS said:


> Back onto Chelsea topic boys!
> IMO I don't think Chelsea need Cahill, Luiz is only getting better, plus he's a nutter!!!
> Need to bring in another CM, pref a playmaker or holding midfielder (sorry lamps) Sneijder/Goatze/Modric.
> A quality RW, someone like Hazard or Klasic.
> More youth players/young talent,vets like Terry,Cech,Lampard,Drogba,A.Cole, are all getting on abit, think about building a squad for the future AVB!
> SQUAD FOR 2011/12 SEASON
> CECH
> COLE-TERRY-LUIZ-IVANOVIC
> RAMIRES-(CDM)-MIERELES(OTHER CAM)
> MATA - TORRES - HAZARD


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

chelsea also need to replace meireles and torres.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Strong 10 man squad.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I really hope we get Goatze and Klasic. They'd be great for Chelsea


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

he forgot to put romeu i guess. who is klasic?


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> he forgot to put romeu i guess. who is klasic?


He means Milos Krasic from Juve i think... Over rated peice of shite.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

true, he wont be a good signing for chelsea,


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

according to google, this is klasic


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



LILESSS said:


> Back onto Chelsea topic boys!
> IMO I don't think Chelsea need Cahill, Luiz is only getting better, plus he's a nutter!!!
> Need to bring in another CM, pref a playmaker or holding midfielder (sorry lamps) Sneijder/Goatze/Modric.
> A quality RW, someone like Hazard or Klasic.
> More youth players/young talent,vets like Terry,Cech,Lampard,Drogba,A.Cole, are all getting on abit, think about building a squad for the future AVB!
> SQUAD FOR 2011/12 SEASON
> CECH
> COLE-TERRY-LUIZ-IVANOVIC
> RAMIRES-(CDM)-MIERELES(OTHER CAM)
> MATA - TORRES - HAZARD


What about Iniesta, Silva and Di Maria?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> according to google, this is klasic


he looks like a rapper


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

reymisteriofan, stop trying to break the internet.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

what you mean?


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> he looks like a rapper


OMG the stupidity...


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

ReyMysterioFan = Nitromalta


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Leave him be, he's harmless enough. He's no Samee.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Worth posting...






Courtesy of Mockney on redcafe.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Is it me or is the sun obsessed with chelsea?

I swear, every time i log on for some reason, I find one giant headline on Chelsea specifically


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



LILESSS said:


> Back onto Chelsea topic boys!
> IMO I don't think Chelsea need Cahill, Luiz is only getting better, plus he's a nutter!!!
> Need to bring in another CM, pref a playmaker or holding midfielder (sorry lamps) Sneijder/Goatze/Modric.
> A quality RW, someone like Hazard or Klasic.
> More youth players/young talent,vets like Terry,Cech,Lampard,Drogba,A.Cole, are all getting on abit, think about building a squad for the future AVB!
> SQUAD FOR 2011/12 SEASON
> CECH
> COLE-TERRY-LUIZ-IVANOVIC
> RAMIRES-(CDM)-MIERELES(OTHER CAM)
> MATA - TORRES - HAZARD


I hear Goatze plans on grazing next season.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Haha goatse.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Watching Georgie's last minutes as a SSN presenter.

I'm crying bro


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fucking love Georgie . I'm shedding a tear...







Through my penis.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

United fans, what are the chances of Berbatov starting for United on saturday? After his hat-trick a few days ago it'll be hard to leave him out but Fergie's treatment of Berba so far this season baffles me.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Smalling out for 3 months?

Injury crisis at United.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

there is no crisis at united

CRISIS IN THE PREMIER LEAGUE


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

great, another defender out

i expect our formation to look like this soon

------------------de Gea--------------------
------------------jones---------------------
--------------------------------------------
nani---------carrick-----giggs----------young
welbeck-berbatov-DIOUF-hernandez-rooney


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

there is no crisis at united nor the epl, there is crisis for milan


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Injuries are so fucking frustrating.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Oh my fucking god.

I always though DIOUF would make a good CB.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Might as well move Rooney to CB, I'm sure he would do good there.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Didn't Berbatov play in defence in one game for United? Problem Solved.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

play in defence. scores 6 goals

BERBA CITY


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

He played there for ten minutes against Leeds in the Carling Cup.

And he was spectacular.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Berbabauer to the rescue.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

why not sign the jack of all trades?










He's a master midfielder, winger and striker. what with his incredible accurate shots and strength, defence should be a breeze for him


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

What the hell is Deano Wicks doing in your avatar, RUSH?!

(sorry for off topic)


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> What the hell is Deano Wicks doing in your avatar, RUSH?!
> 
> (sorry for off topic)


plays a good character in Hustle (don't worry, he'll get rotated through soon)


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> why not sign the jack of all trades?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a master midfielder, winger and striker. what with his incredible accurate shots and strength, defence should be a breeze for him


Disrupts the squad bringing in such a talented versatile player. With Heskey around, no position is safe, not even Fergie's. The team that eventually names Heskey as manager will win 15 consecutive Champions Leagues.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> great, another defender out
> 
> i expect our formation to look like this soon
> 
> ------------------de Gea--------------------
> ------------------jones---------------------
> --------------------------------------------
> nani---------carrick-----giggs----------young
> welbeck-berbatov-DIOUF-hernandez-rooney


Any chance you can recall BEBE? He would slot in nicely next to Jones there (or anywhere else on the pitch).


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

shoulda kept wes brown breh


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Any chance you can recall BEBE? He would slot in nicely next to Jones there (or anywhere else on the pitch).


Guess what, he's injured. Out until February or something.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

And here I thought BEBE was immune to injuries.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Good news, Fergie says smalling hasnt got glandular fever, but tonsillitis, so should be back in a week or two 

also berbatov's contract will be extended by a year


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










ahahahaha


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

haha brilliant that is.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

does this site look legit?

http://www.worldticketshop.com/tickets/liverpool_tickets

or UK'ers..moreso Liverpool fans...or matchgoers...how would I be able to get tickets to games (hoping to go to Liverpool August 2012..)


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> does this site look legit?
> 
> http://www.worldticketshop.com/tickets/liverpool_tickets
> 
> or UK'ers..moreso Liverpool fans...or matchgoers...how would I be able to get tickets to games (hoping to go to Liverpool August 2012..)



judging by the reviews on the website no

http://www.reviewcentre.com/reviews138019.html


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

just noticed on the official site that tickets/packages are available for certain matches, but obviously harder for the big matches. i'm just confused as to how it all works with waiting lists and all.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

nah use that site, looks like some real good reviews


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










New contract, bitches.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

will they pay him based on how many splinters he gets in his arse?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Not a new contract, just a one year extension to the old one that's part of that contract.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Still, he's sticking around which is the main thing.

I'm aware that this is probably just a ploy so we can sell him for something in the summer but maybe it's not....just maybe.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

just cause of a hatrick which happen once in a blue moon against a pathetic wigan who always play like shit against man utd, he get his contract extended? didnt man utd wanted him gone by this summer. unless they plan on selling him to earn money


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

SAF has been saying all along that he'll invoke that clause. Berbatov is still quality, even if he's quality that doesn't enjoy moving.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> just cause of a hatrick which happen once in a blue moon against a pathetic wigan who always play like shit against man utd, he get his contract extended? didnt man utd wanted him gone by this summer. unless they plan on selling him to earn money



Contract is for been the coolest fucker in the game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

why does berbatov have mario's contract?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Pretty shocked that he would sign an extension, considering how poorly he has been treated over the past year. I felt awful for him not to be even included in the CL final squad, big wtf.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I believe he doesn't really get a say in it because it's part of this contract that he's already agreed to.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> why does berbatov have mario's contract?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I believe he doesn't really get a say in it because it's part of this contract that he's already agreed to.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

fastest he's ever moved


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Contract is for been the coolest fucker in the game.


he was not even included in the cl squad, proving that man utd wanted him gone, and now he scores a hatrick and get a contract extension, i am suprised


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> he was not even included in the cl squad, proving that man utd wanted him gone, and now he scores a hatrick and get a contract extension, i am suprised


Ferguson said before the final, that it was one of the hardest decision he had to make all season, he said that as it was Barcelona he felt Owen offered more then Berbatov in that one game. Which was correct, Fergie has always maintained that Dimi had a future and a role, I think Welbeck form took Fergie by suprise, Fergie offered owen an extra year last season, That was a shock, Fergie likes to shock us all, But i am sure Fergie didn't offer berba a contract on the back of last weeks performance.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Contract is for been the coolest fucker in the game.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


>


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


>


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


>


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










COOLEST MAN AROUND


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao

Where are all these pictures coming from? How many magazine shoots has Berba posed for?






I remember when that was funny, needs to be a Torres version now.

Edit: Yeah I saw her interviewed in the Xmas day Cesc special on SSN. Freaky likeness.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

That pic is creepy. Is her name FRANCESCA? :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> :lmao
> 
> Where are all these pictures coming from? How many magazine shoots has Berba posed for?
> .



they are not magazine shoots, they are just pictures of dimitar going about his daily business, he is that cool


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Epic Berba vs Hummels picture battle.










BERBAWIN


Anyway i see a pool win tonight for some reason, newcastle have a rotten record at anfield.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Hummels doesn't need to dress up like a Mafia don and pose for photo's, he displays all his swag in his football jersey.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Berba's swag is just beyond human comprehension:






Why play a one-two with the crossbar? Because he fucking can, that's why.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Haris Vuckic shall adopt a shoot on sight policy for tonight. It'll be a success.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Haris Vuckic shall adopt a shoot on sight policy for tonight. It'll be a success.


Looking forward to seeing this lad in action another find from FM years ago.

but what's up with Hatem.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Skrtel, Agger, Adam, Henderson, Spearing, Downing, Carroll, Bellamy. Subs: Doni, Maxi, Kuyt, Gerrard, Carragher, Shelvey, Kelly


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Gerrard been saved for city.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Looking forward to seeing this lad in action another find from FM years ago.
> 
> but what's up with Hatem.


Not sure, but will probably bring him on against tired legs. Could just be Pardew throwing a curveball, doubt they'll know much about young Haris.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The stage is set, Liverpool are drawing with 30 minutes to go, Gerrard comes on they win. He is lauded as the saviour, the greatest player ever, the man to march them towards the title, When in reality he didn't score or assist the winning goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


>





united_07 said:


>





Seb said:


>





united_07 said:


>


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


>












DAT Man United STYLE.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


>
















































GAY ICON?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fuck Ronaldo and his fantastic genetics.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Dear god I click on this thread expecting some football talk and what do I end up seeing, deary me :no:

and as I type this what do I turn my head to see on the TV.... crossdressing geordie's

And they say the player's are getting soft


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Berbatov can look cool as anything.

Model?












Carer?












Pyschologist?












Javelin thrower?













Cameraman?












Farmer?












Tourist?










Does it all.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

lol what a goal


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

BA!

(or Agger)


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Kenny out?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Agger-do do do, push pineapple shake the tree
Agger-do do do, fuck up and score an OG


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

lolerpool trailing, 0-1, brilliant, they will score a goal, and 1-1 i expect


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I love you Bellamyyy


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

yes, i am correct, they score and it will end 1-1 i predict, (fuck you bellamy)


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> yes, i am correct, they score and it will end 1-1 i predict, (fuck you bellamy)


fucke de milano yes nono cakia returna a madrida


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Bellamy is our best attacking player by far.

Lol

Our midfield is lacking. Not putting pressure on Newcastle when they have the ball.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Carroll as usual is just being the worst player ever.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Terrible challenge. Definite red for cabaye....fuck you ref for not seeing it


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

At least everyone will stop jackin off to Cabaye now.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao nice header.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


>


Modelling? This is how Berba rolls...










Heterosexually.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Carrolololololol

:lmao

Dat £35million touch


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fuck sake...


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Carroll is so shit


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Even Torres would have finished that.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I could've scored that and i was a CB or DM for most of my playing days.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

That was some of the dumbest defending of a set piece I've seen. It was never a FK either, Tiote got the ball.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Bellamy is just fantastic.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

What the f*** what Simpson doing


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Bellamy, you little ripper. Great assist by whoever the fuck was on the line defending in Krul's way,


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> Bellamy is just fantastic.


Was a very average free kick. If it wasn't for that retard on the line it's a simple catch for Krul.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Skrtel, amazing.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Was Simpson going to cover the Far post and then change is mind or what? that's the only thing I can think he was trying to do, Madness


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

brilliant by Skrtel. Hopefully a match winning clearance.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Good attempt Carroll....shows what good balls in do. This ref is shit, missed another challenge.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Isn't hindsight wonderful.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10247798-post6679.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10246194-post6663.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10246223-post6666.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10246091-post6655.html


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

We have the worst throw ins in the league


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

STEVIE G, GET IN YOU BEAUTY.

3-1, brilliant.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Stevie G!!!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Damn, Gerrard has played great.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

This commontator is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Sammy to save the day


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Nice one, Coloccini.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Gerrard has bossed this game.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Gerrard is my hero. Glad to see him bossing the game.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

At least we can still LOL at Downing and Carroll. Classic stuff from the lads at the end.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Downing is such a good player.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I lol'd at the Newcastle fans chanting 'he couldn't score in a brothel' for Downing.

Carroll is lacking so much confidence, it's quite sad tbh.

3 points, Readening I hope you remember our deal.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

what was the deal?

and wow, southampton lost at home to bristol


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Readening said that we can have 4th spot.

And I happily accepted.

:side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

What the fuck, Simpson? Wasn't a free kick either but whatever. 

Tiote showed up, everyone else made him look a million dollars. That'll be him sold then. Just not enough fight today, at least the rat took one in the face


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Liverpool deserved it on the balance of play, but fuck me Simpson is awful and I say this as someone who has watched an particular awful right back many times this season.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Happy w/that. Agger and Skrtel were very good at the back again, and Stevie is the man.



Scott Button said:


> The stage is set, Liverpool are drawing with 30 minutes to go, Gerrard comes on they win. He is lauded as the saviour, the greatest player ever, the man to march them towards the title, When in reality he didn't score or assist the winning goal.


trolololol.



steamed hams said:


> What the f*** what Simpson doing


He thought Krul was lonely, then decided he wasn't. By then it was too late.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Arsenal are still finishing in the top four. :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> trolololol.


Tbf he was almost exactly right, just the last little bit.

Also Bellend calling Krul a Dutch prick = :banplz:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

He did change the game though and oozed class. Showed why he's so good tonight, and even managed to score against Tim GOD Krul.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Destiny said:


> Readening said that we can have 4th spot.
> 
> And I happily accepted.
> 
> :side:


until we (please god) butcher villa tomorrow


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i cant believe liverpool won, i though they were going to draw 1-1,


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

newcastle were dominating alot of the second half

thats the power of stevie G though. da legend


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Arsenal are still finishing in the top four. :side:


sure you are


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



alfonsaaberg said:


> fucke de milano yes nono cakia returna a madrida


great language. this post is dumb and stupid. 

i have no doubt that the manchesters will finish top 2, but i dont know who will get the 3rd and 4th spot. hopefully it is spurs and chelsea


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> until we (please god) butcher villa tomorrow


Not if this man plays......


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> great language. this post is dumb and stupid.
> 
> i have no doubt that the manchesters will finish top 2, but i dont know who will get the 3rd and 4th spot. hopefully it is spurs and chelsea


Just trying to speak the same "language" that you use.


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Gerrard look as good as ever today, pure inspiration. The mood changed instantly and he truly did win it on his own. Everyones performance picked up as soon as he entered the field and the win was deserved. Skrtel deserves all the credit in the world for his insane clearance from the goal-line. Spearing was great as well - excellent passing, composure and tackling. Carroll's attitude was great and he tried his best but again he showed that he's not a fit for a team that wants to be winning every game because of the way the team has to play to get the best out of him.

Reina - 6
Johnson - 5
Skrtel - 9
Agger - 8
Enrique - 7
Henderson - 6
Spearing - 8
Adam - 6
Downing - 6
Carroll - 6
Bellamy - 8

Gerrard - 9


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Missed the match but glad to hear that we won. Was dreading the result when I was clicking onto SSN. also great to see Stevie back the guy is literally the lifeblood of the team and when he plays the team as a whole plays. Just hope he manages to stay fit for the remainder of the season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

just saw danny simpson. wow. would've been saved by krul if that mong wasnt in the way


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The latest Balotelli rumour doing the rounds is that he has put 24 homeless people up in The Hilton (In Manchester, I presume...) for New Years. Guy is a fucking legend.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> The latest Balotelli rumour doing the rounds is that he has put 24 homeless people up in The Hilton (In Manchester, I presume...) for New Years. Guy is a fucking legend.


it was started by https://twitter.com/#!/AnnieEaves as a joke


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

We don't need to be in the top-4; we're going to win the CL, so any doubt of CL qualification can rest. (Y)


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> it was started by https://twitter.com/#!/AnnieEaves as a joke


Seems strange all of her uploaded images seem to be about United though, obvious fickle fan is obvious. 


Plus shes a fucking journo.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

United team to play Blackburn;

De Gea
Rafael Carrick Jones Evra
Nani Valencia Park Welbeck
Hernandez Berbatov​
Two more players injured today including Rooney. Still, Blackburn have a weakened side so I fully expect the 3 points and a few goals.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> United team to play Blackburn;
> 
> De Gea
> Rafael Carrick Jones Evra
> Nani Valencia Park Welbeck
> Hernandez Berbatov​
> Two more players injured today including Rooney. Still, Blackburn have a weakened side so I fully expect the 3 points and a few goals.


Waynes not Injured, He is rested.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

They just said on ESPN there are concerns over Rooney. I might have missed it but I assumed it meant he was injured.

*Edit: 

Subs:* Lindegaard, Anderson, Diouf, Pogba, W.Keane, Cole, Fryers.

Anderson is back way early than I thought.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

3 strikers and 3 wingers.

And one midfielder, who's playing in defence...:no:

Very strange looking team but it _should_ still be fairly routine form we're in.

RAFAEL

Ando also with DAT HAIRCUT:


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> They just said on ESPN there are concerns over Rooney. I might have missed it but I assumed it meant he was injured.
> 
> *Edit:
> 
> Subs:* Lindegaard, Anderson, Diouf, Pogba, W.Keane, Cole, Fryers.
> 
> Anderson is back way early than I thought.



Nothing on BBC about it.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

strange that rooney is missing, he only came on as a sub against wigan on boxing day, 

good to see a few of the youngsters on the bench


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

congrats on making the bench united_07 :hb


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

thats the worst United bench in years.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

FEED THE YAK


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



alfonsaaberg said:


> Just trying to speak the same* "language"* that you use.


:lmao, i certainly would speak a shit language. only retarded people do, maybe you are, i dont know.





Foreshadowed said:


> United team to play Blackburn;
> 
> De Gea
> Rafael Carrick Jones Evra
> Nani Valencia Park Welbeck
> Hernandez Berbatov​
> Two more players injured today including Rooney. Still, Blackburn have a weakened side so I fully expect the 3 points and a few goals.


wasnt ferdinand fit.

edit: man utd losing


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

If Blackburn "Park The Bus" from now till the end I can see them getting at least a point in this, United's final product ahs been very poor thus far


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> If Blackburn "Park The Bus" from now till the end I can see them getting at least a point in this, United's final product ahs been very poor thus far


hopefully they do, so city can take advantage(if they win of course). 

edit: derby county winning west ham 2-0 in 11 minutes.:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

This is utterly awful to watch. You can tell the players thought they were in for a cake walk. Don't look interested.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> This is utterly awful to watch. You can tell the players thought they were in for a cake walk. Don't look interested.


why isnt ferdinand playing wasnt he fit?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

ran away from a pre-game drugs test. in hiding now


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Typical type of Nani wasteful, while also being the only threatening player. Can't seem to find Berbatov anywhere but the United defense, and I cant seem to see Hernandez at all.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Disgustng display.

Berbatov has been a disgrace. Nothing worth elaborating on, worst performance from him in ages. Nothing going forward, cost us a goal out of nothing. Pathetic.

Hernandez and Park have some of the worst touch/control I've ever seen from established United players. Breaking down so many attack.

Nani is at least trying to make something happen, he's just in that mode where nothing comes off. 

Changes need to be made. Looking at that bench I can't see where it comes from, terrible game not to have Rooney. Maybe a midfield of Anderson Carrick - With Berbatov coming off for Ando, Fryers for Park and get some ****ing structure to this team. 

De Gea

Rafael Fryers Jones Evra

Valencia Carrick Anderson Nani

Welbeck Hernandez​
Only option IMO, at least put players in their positions.

We're an absolute shambles at the minute, even if we did improve towards the end.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i enjoyed berbatov having little tantrum's everytime the ball didnt go to where he was standing still.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Lol at the scoreline. I'd love to see it end like that but knowing United they will get at least a draw. Please let me be wrong though.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

holy shit.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

FEED THE YAK


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

THE YAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

No fucking way :lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

oh Berba's got one back for United, It's a poacher's paradise at OT


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

2 bits of terrible defending about 70 seconds apart


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

lol at man utd, liverpool has the best defence in the epl


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fucking Berbaflop


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

fuck off Berbatov you cunt.  Young and talented Steve Kean almost had this.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Berbatov 2-2. Done fuck all apart from 2 goals.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

come on YOUNG AND TALENTED STEVE KEAN


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Valencia's amazing.

I fucking hate Yakubu.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Ah well. Still, Kean in.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Damn I wish I'd watched this game. Man Utd were never going to lose though. :no:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

YESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

#KEANIN!!!!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

3-2. YOUNG AND TALENTED STEVE KEAN. Hanley, nice time to score son.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao De Gea you clown!

#Keanin


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

saf regretting his phone convo with YOUNG AND TALENTED MANAGER steve kean


----------



## God™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

LOL EVRA


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

What was De Gea aiming for with that punch? The Ball or Hanley's Face?

And I can't believe my Coupon is going to be busted before the 3pm kick-offs


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Good god De Gea.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fuck my life. I hate this game.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

You gotta be kiddin' me!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

don't worry, this extra time will go long enough for you to get the equaliser and possibly a winner #fergietime :side:


----------



## God™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Yessssssssssssssss


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

#Kean in

lol loserpool drew against Blackburn 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

YOUNG AND TALENTED STEVE KEAN. Masterminding success.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

ahahahahahahahahaha UNITED


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Exactly what we deserve.

Ferguson has to take the majority of the blame for that selection. Showed no respect to Blackburn at all. De Gea should be dropped until he learns how to deal with a cross. Awful, awful performance. 

Congrats Blackburn and Steve Kean.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Venkys win at Old Trafford :mark:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fantastic result for Blackburn 

United played terrible, De Gea lol.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

that keane lad fucked up

saved blackburn's ass

de gea out. that other guy with 'grad' in his name, in.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Morrison/Pogba, Carrick & Berbatov get your asses in here so I can rape your CP's :mark:


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

beaten by blackburn.

fucks sake.....


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

great win for blackburn, lol at man utd. now city can take advantage, yes.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Could cost United the league right there.

Spurs can capitalize on this loss. :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Well, that was shit. De Gea cost us a point, at least. Can't blame him for the other goals but he fucked up big-time for the third. We were kind of unlucky in that Jones had two shots cleared off the line, by his own players. But overall, you can't feel too aggrieved at the loss.

Clawed back City's point lead and then give them the chance to build it again tomorrow, fucking frustrating.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

what in gods name made him pick de gea ?

lindergard was doing brilliantly.

good of fergie to do keane a favour.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

so i've given out too much rep in 24 hours so Silent Alarm, Carrick, cliffy, a bunch of others are safe from a pic raping. Still got scott, foreshadowed and Pogb- united07 8*D


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Blackburn didn't really deserve to go 1-0 up (although Berbatov was an idiot for pulling Yakubu down) as really United let them go 1-0 up after a really poor first half performance. One of the worst first half performances I've ever seen from United, it was like they didn't give a shit, had no creativity in the final third and lacked motivation. You'd think they'd at least you know, try as it meant we could go top even if it was for 24 hours. Nope, they didn't give a fuck.

Second half they showed some fighting spirit but that was only down to three players; Berbatov, Valencia and Rafael. It was good to see Rafael back as he was brilliant both in attack and defensively. Won the ball for us at times, helped Valencia on the right wing and also was one of the reasons we got the two goals back. Good job by him. Valencia was Man of the Match for me; the guy worked his socks off, running back and forth and delivered some beautiful crosses that no one got on the end of. The amount of times he put the ball in the box but there was no end product on our part.

Berbatov looked calm in both his finishes and did well. He had an anonymous first half but second half he was better.

Ferguson is to blame for that loss also; the team selection was a joke when I saw Rafael in midfield and Valencia as a right back. What was that about? Definitely to blame as he made a lot of errors and some bad tactics.

As for poor performances; Nani was shocking, he was playing selfish at times and his passing was off. Why he is taking our corners and set pieces I'll never know. Park was crap, likewise De Gea, who was dreadful when it came to Blackburn corners. He really needs to be dropped for a while now and improve on that part. Give Anders a shot in goal for a while now. I love De Gea but he's been poor in the last few games and needs to improve in certain areas of his game.

Carrick and Jones had poor games, Welbeck was alright and Hernandez wasn't even on the pitch was he? Absolutely disgraceful performance.

How we didn't convert that chance at the very end I'll never know.

On a positive note, Anderson looked good and it's nice to see him back early.

Congratulations to Blackburn though, despite what I said about them not really deserving to go 1-0 up (as it was more of a case of United being shit in attack) as they didn't really do much in the first half, overall they did deserve the 3 points as second half they were superb both on the attack and in defence. Yakubu was immense.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

my control panel.....

terrible res on the picture.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Gah Forshadowed, Morrison, Carrick & The others apart from Byro & SA got lucky. Like RUSH handed out to much Rep. Ahh well there's always tomorrow 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Woeful performance, too many players playing out of position. De gea should have done better with the 3rd. Nani's final ball was terrible.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Which poster is Berbatov on here? I know Rene is Carrick and United is Pogba/Morrison.

Oh, and I think it's obvious now how much we need a creative midfielder in the next transfer window. Knowing our luck, Ferguson won't buy anyone.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Who was given the Man of the Match anyway, was it the Yak?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

gonna watch to see if RVP can ge hat-trick. 

would be legendary.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Id say it should be samba. guy was a beast. Yakubu was bossing it though


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> Who was given the Man of the Match anyway, was it the Yak?


samba i think


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

None of these games look appealing


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> Which poster is Berbatov on here? I know Rene is Carrick and United is Pogba/Morrison.


I consider SA as Berba tbh.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Utter shite.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I consider SA as Berba tbh.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> Which poster is Berbatov on here? I know Rene is Carrick and United is Pogba/Morrison.
> 
> Oh, and I think it's obvious now how much we need a creative midfielder in the next transfer window. Knowing our luck, Ferguson won't buy anyone.


idk by benny is Anderson. Silent Alarm can be Berba 8*D

That game showed exactly what i said a little while back about Nani. When he's on he's great. When he's off he is utter trash.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

nah there was that guy called berbatov here who believed united could do no wrong

on further reflection his name was berbarito


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

LolololololololoSCUMUNITED!

Happy new year.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> Which poster is Berbatov on here? I know Rene is Carrick and United is Pogba/Morrison.
> 
> Oh, and I think it's obvious now how much we need a creative midfielder in the next transfer window. Knowing our luck, Ferguson won't buy anyone.


Who needs creativity when you have Park/Rafael. WHAT A COMBO.:no:

Honestly, I don't think it's too bad as far as creativity's concerned. When we don't arrogantly leave Wayne Rooney out of the squad these things tend not to happen. We need reinforcing there though for sure. Javi Martinez or Ever Banega would be my first choices, can't see anything happening in January though that result may give SAF some motivation.

Pretty obvious the attitude was just awful today. We expected Blackburn just to roll over and Fergie's selection made that clear.

Also, I really think some people have overhyped Phil Jones. Especially as a CB. He was all over the place today.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

More great goalkeeping from De Flap. :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


>


Fail 8*D


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> idk by benny is Anderson. Silent Alarm can be Berba 8*D
> 
> *That game showed exactly what i said a little while back about Nani. When he's on he's great. When he's off he is utter trash.*


Exactly what I've said also, the guy was annoying me throughout. Absolutely poor game.

The ESPN pundits are laying into De Gea now... again. Robbie Savage claims he's sick and tired of people saying De Gea is going to become a good keeper when he doesn't think he will. ESPN were very negative of De Gea even when he was having a superb performance in consistent amount of games. Now this has happened, they're having a field day. I understand the criticism for what he did on the third Blackburn goal but come on. This doesn't mean he's going to be dreadful. He's what? 21 years old. He has a lot of time to improve.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

De Gea is 8 stone soaking wet.

He needs to take a shower..

Hit the weights..

Get a clue.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Maybe the thread title can get off Chelsea's back after that


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I agree the thread title needs to be changed to reflect the young & Talented Steve Kean. 

Mikey or BULK get on it


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

fuck sake Dunne


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

i agree, 4 points off Pool and United, so YOUNG AND TALENTED.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Lost to Villa and even Heskey scored, untalented Steve Kean :side:


----------



## God™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

We are so pathetic sometimes.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The not so YOUNG AND TALENTED Will Keane was an inspired substitution today. For Blackburn. 

Keane's gonna Kean I guess.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










YEEAAHHHHH


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

TATTOOED PINHEAD STEPHEN IRELAND


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

This is ridiculous I hate that racist thug Terry. Biased refs just love him. Deliberate handball on the line then he takes out Gabby and he's still on the pitch :cussin:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> i agree, 4 points off Pool and United, so YOUNG AND TALENTED.


7 points of Pool, United & Arsenal 

Oh So Talented


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

are chelsea going to get the 4th draw in a row, come on now, why cant chelsea win,


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Commentator: 'Stephen Ireland is the kind of player Chelsea lack in their midfield'


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> YEEAAHHHHH


This man approves of the title of this thread. Not so fast Steve Kean. Not so fast.

EDIT: POOR MANS MATA!


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The referee at the Arsenal game has just booked Vermaelen when it was Koscielny who made the foul. The linesman was right next to it but obviously he is in his own world. Seriously, do they even fucking watch the game? :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> 7 points of Pool, United & Arsenal
> 
> Oh So Talented












Gerrard celebrating that talent.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

my word what a chance


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> my word what a chance


Oh my lord how did Walcott miss that


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

hey nice finishing walcott you spastic.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Arshavin has played better then last game, but still he lacks A LOT of confidence


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

RVPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

What a pass by Arshavin !


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

walcott you want to be a central striker? go watch rvp to learn please.

#scoreswhenhewants


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Hyperblast said:


> Oh my lord how did Walcott miss that


ha ha I was talking about Gabby's I'm watching the Villa game. What happened with this Luke Young penalty appeal in the Arsenal game?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Bah gawd, Torres would play well against us. :sad:


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> ha ha I was talking about Gabby's I'm watching the Villa game. What happened with this Luke Young penalty appeal in the Arsenal game?


Oh right Aha well Koscielny volleyed it and it smacked Luke Young's arm.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Really pulling for RVP to score another 1 now


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



S-Mac said:


> Really pulling for RVP to score another 1 now


Hope he scores a hatrick


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

That was a fair charge from Cuellar.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Hyperblast said:


> Hope he scores a hatrick


Yeah just remembered he has to score a hat trick to break the record thought it was 2 for some reason.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

one man team


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Gervinho misses a Sitter !


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The top teams are all shite.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

YYYYEAAAAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Chelsea 1-3 Villa :lmao

http://hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

GET IN THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ASTON VILLA BABY


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

3-1 Villa :lmao


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Villa still going to sell Bent... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO... FUCK EVERYONE ELSE


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> The top teams are all shite.


This is true.


----------



## God™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

AVB can fuck off. We are devoid of attacking options and he consistently makes tactical decisions that take our best options out of the match.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao CHELSEA


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Hey Chelsea fans...








....




















.....











.....

































.....


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

How do you picture rep? :lmao


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Time for the #CHELSEACULL now surely, it's years overdue.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

O POINTS AT A TIME

Crazy day. Why didn't Chelsea do this before City were rich...:no:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

#CHELSEASHIT


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*










#DARRENBENTCHARGE


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

stupid Chelsea chief executive he fired a great coach like Ancelotti to take Villas boas.... they need someone like Adriano Galliani to be their chief executive


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> stupid Chelsea chief executive he fired a great coach like Ancelotti to take Villas boas.... they need someone like Adriano Galliani to be their chief executive


Villas Boas isnt a bad coach, He just has shit tools, aging, over priced, over the hill players. Terry, Lampard, Drogba, Anelka, Cech, Cole, Essien( can he even walk) are all too old. Torres is shit.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Well done, Swansea.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Arsenal in the top four. 

Remember their apparent "relegation battle?" :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Fucking renties letting me down for few hundred quid, new year is shit as usual. Pointless day, shit bets and shit games.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The #CHELSEACULL needs to start in January and finish by the start of next season. Time for Anelka, Malouda, Bosingwa, Cech, Mikel, Kalou, Alex, Ferreria to go. Maybe Essien too. Terry, Drogba and Lampard are all reaching the end. Torres and Luiz were dogshit signings.

You've got Mata, Sturridge, and Cole though. Ramires is decent. Romeu is a prospect. That's it.

What's funny is GARY CAHILL is the big defensive saviour, and he's nowhere near good enough for an aspiring top 4 team.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Fucking renties letting me down for few hundred quid, new year is shit as usual. Pointless day, shit bets and shit games.


Did you enjoy your rep?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

City's reaction to todays results:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



ßen said:


> How do you picture rep? :lmao


This. NEED TO KNOW! 

Stephen Ireland :lmao If there was ever a doubt the world is ending in 2012, well you can put them to bed.

#SUNDERLANDCHARGE. Wesley Brown 94th minute. Book it bitches.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

put an image in image tags in a rep message.

all chelsea fans report for punishment.

am also in bemusement as to how spurs, the greatest team in the history of the premier league, failed to win.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

its not exactly rocket science to figure out how to pic rep 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

man utd are the only team to have won at swansea all season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

£458....................FUCK YOU CHELSEA FUCK FUCK


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Joel, READERING, Evo get the fuck in here


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> man utd are the only team to have won at swansea all season.


And are the only team to lose at home to Blackburn.

Dat balance.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

He scores when he wantssss 

Get in back in the top 4 now we need to stay there.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Stephen Ireland played well, he gets the rep pic man of the match award.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

the FA have released a 115 page document about the Suarez verdict

http://www.thefa.com/TheFA/Discipli...Written Reasons of Regulatory Commission.ashx

a quote from it


> The FA's case, in short, was as follows. In the goalmouth, Mr Evra and Mr Suarez spoke to each other in Spanish. Mr Evra asked Mr Suarez why he had kicked him, referring to the foul five minutes previously. Mr Suarez replied "Porque tu eres *****", meaning "Because you are black". Mr Evra then said to Mr Suarez “say it to me again, I’m going to punch you”. Mr Suarez replied "No hablo con los ******", meaning "I don't speak to blacks". Mr Evra continued by saying that he now thought he was going to punch Mr Suarez. Mr Suarez replied "Dale, *****, *****, *****", which meant "okay, blackie, blackie, blackie". As Mr Suarez said this, he reached out to touch Mr Evra's arm, gesturing at his skin. Mr Kuyt then intervened. When the referee blew his whistle and called the players over to him shortly after the exchanges in the goalmouth, Mr Evra said to the referee "ref, ref, he just called me a fucking black".


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



nazzac said:


> Maybe the thread title can get off Chelsea's back after that


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> the FA have released a 115 page document about the Suarez verdict
> 
> http://www.thefa.com/TheFA/Discipli...Written Reasons of Regulatory Commission.ashx
> 
> a quote from it


What a CUNT.


Evra should have just fucking belted that twat.


And he only got 8 games.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



haribo said:


>


nazzac was mad about the thread title, he will be even more mad now. Should have been happy to get just another point. :X


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

lol at chelsea, is avb going to get sacked?, they are so dumb in sacking anceloti. got second with that squad, now look a avb, doing much worst. 



Scott Button said:


> Villas Boas isnt a bad coach, He just has shit tools, aging, over priced, over the hill players. Terry, Lampard, Drogba, Anelka, Cech, Cole, Essien( can he even walk) are all too old. Torres is shit.


what about ancelotii last year, he got those players and still got second. ancelotti>> avb


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Saurez is trash. 

Embarrassment to the game itself. 8 games is such a weak punishment for those kinds of remarks.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



> Our findings of fact which are directly relevant to the Charge are as follows:
> 
> (1) In response to Mr Evra's question "Concha de tu hermana, porque me diste in
> golpe" ("Fucking hell, why did you kick me"), Mr Suarez said "Porque tu eres
> *****" ("Because you are black").
> 
> (2) In response to Mr Evra's comment "Habla otra vez asi, te voy a dar una porrada"
> ("say it to me again, I'm going to punch you"), Mr Suarez said "No hablo con los
> ******" ("I don't speak to blacks").
> 
> (3) In response to Mr Evra's comment "Ahora te voy a dar realmente una porrada"
> ("okay, now I think I'm going to punch you"), Mr Suarez said "Dale, *****,
> *****, *****" ("okay, blackie, blackie, blackie).
> 
> (4) When the referee blew his whistle to stop the corner being taken, Mr Suarez used
> the word "*****" to Mr Evra.
> 
> (5) After the referee had spoken to the players for a second time, and Mr Evra had
> said that he did not want Mr Suarez to touch him, Mr Suarez said "Por que,
> *****?".


Fucking cunt. Cultural differences, my hole.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

fuck you suarez a guy like that should be banished from epl, 8 games is too little


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

chelsea need to buy players to get at least top 4 and beat napoli or else ...

(sorry for double post, my com lagged)


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

this is what they have to say about Suarez's defence



> Mr Suarez's evidence was unreliable in relation to matters of critical importance.
> It was, in part, inconsistent with the contemporaneous evidence, especially the
> video footage. For example, Mr Suarez said that he pinched Mr Evra's skin in an
> attempt to defuse the situation. He also said that his use of the word "*****" to
> address Mr Evra was conciliatory and friendly. We rejected that evidence. To 113
> describe his own behaviour in that way was unsustainable and simply incredible
> given that the players were engaged in an acrimonious argument. That this was
> put forward by Mr Suarez was surprising and seriously undermined the
> reliability of his evidence on other matters (paragraphs 235 to 267 above). There
> were also inconsistencies between his accounts given at different times as to
> what happened (paragraphs 282 to 318).


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

With that verdict on what was said, 8 games is a fucking joke.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

du du du du du du du du du RACIST BASTARD


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

you know why it wasn't more? No proof of the fact other than video of them with each other and then its just Evra's word vs Suarez's.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I'll just walk around tonight using No hablo con los ****** and Dale, *****, *****, ***** and then put it down to cultural differences and have johnson wear a t-shirt in support for me.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> you know why it wasn't more? No proof of the fact other than video of them with each other and then its just Evra's word vs Suarez's.


read the document, they interviewed the likes of giggs, nani, anderson, valencia and a load of liverpool guys. Suarez's defence was ridiculous considering they were in a an argument at the time

Seems like the liverpool witnesses were changing their story, for instance



> With those matters in mind, we turn to consider what Mr Marriner was told. Mr Dalglish
> told him that Mr Suarez had said "you are black". Mr Comolli told him that Mr Suarez
> said "Tues *****". As Mr Dowd told us, Mr Comolli spelt "Tues *****" and Mr Dowd
> noted it down. In cross-examination on this point, Mr Comolli agreed that he told Mr
> Marriner that Mr Suarez had said "Porque tu es *****". But, he denied that he dictated all
> the words. He said that he just said "*****", that Mr Dowd asked Mr Comolli to spell
> "*****", and he did not remember dictating the full sentence. We were surprised by Mr
> Comolli's evidence that he only dictated the word "*****" in view of the contents of Mr
> Marriner's report, and his and Mr Dowd's witness statements. Mr Dowd stated that he
> asked Mr Comolli to spell "Tues *****" and Mr Dowd then noted it down. Those words
> appear in Mr Marriner's report. Mr Marriner's and Mr Dowd's witness statements were
> accepted in full by Mr Suarez. We find that Mr Comolli told Mr Marriner that Mr Suarez
> had said "Porque tu es *****" to Mr Evra, and that Mr Comolli spelt "Tues *****" for Mr
> Dowd, who wrote it down.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

suarez is racist but i gotta say, evra is not proud to be black.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Ah United, we've had a lot of success together over the years but you really make it fucking difficult at times. I might put a United top on my girlfriend tonight and beat her to make myself feel better.

Perhaps.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> suarez is racist but i gotta say, evra is not proud to be black.


erm what?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> suarez is racist *but i gotta say, evra is not proud to be black.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> erm what?


Exactly haha.

Are you proud to be white (if you're white if not then i look like a dick)



Lmao Vader, I'd prefer to put one on suarez and beat him but that's probably out of the question he likely has a klan meeting tonight.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

The evidence re-affirms my view that 8 games was a joke of a ban and that Liverpool, for a club with so much prestige and honour, have been a disgrace throughout. I bet Shankly would give Dalglish a slap if he was still around to see this. No surprise Suarez being a slimey cunt and trying to lie his way out of it.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Evra might be a whinger at times but after his comment about Thuram "Just because he walks around reading books on slavery and wearing glasses it doesn't make him Malcolm X" I always thought he was a fucking legend. But a shit full back now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Evra might be a whinger at times but after his comment about Thuram "Just because he walks around reading books on slavery and wearing glasses it doesn't make him Malcolm X" I always thought he was a fucking legend. But a shit full back now.


Possibly the greatest quote ever.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Lilian "I only score in World Cup semi finals" Thuram should never be insulted like that.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

He has the same name as my gran.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

How he only got 8 games after reading through that I have no idea. A joke of a ban.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> nazzac was mad about the thread title, he will be even more mad now. Should have been happy to get just another point. :X


I'm not mad, it's just that the title seems to always hit on chelsea. Maybe now it can hit on Man U


----------



## Dub

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Man U were a victim of a fixed game.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

He's a shit left back but this made me like Evra a bit more - 



> He asked Mr Evra, as the visiting captain, to call the colour.
> Mr Marriner tossed the coin, it came down yellow, and he awarded it to Steven Gerrard
> who elected to stay in their current ends. Manchester United had kick off. Mr Evra
> remonstrated that he had called correctly but, Mr Marriner said, he had not. Mr Evra then
> spoke to Ryan Giggs about it, and Mr Marriner walked over to Mr Evra to assure him that
> he (Mr Marriner) had got it right. Mr Evra's evidence was that when such a coin was
> used, he always called yellow given that the alternative, blue, is a Manchester City colour,
> which he would never call


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> He's a shit left back but this made me like Evra a bit more -



He's a character alright plus he use to be class, what happened.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

I don't know if complacency has set in or not but he is a liability now and has been poor for a year and a half.

Still Suarez, Kuyt, Comolli, old kenneth and Liverpool as a club have been made to look utter twats through this.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

After reading some more of the report, Kuyt is officially a sneaky, troublesome cunt in my book.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

those liverpool players who supported suarez should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Ah United, we've had a lot of success together over the years but you really make it fucking difficult at times. I might put a United top on my girlfriend tonight and beat her to make myself feel better.
> 
> Perhaps.


Fuck you! At least you don't support the trash I do.

FUCK Cech. Fuck Ivanovic. Fuck Luiz. Fuck Essien. Fuck Lampard. FUCK Torres. Fuck Drogba. FUCK Mikel. Fuck Malouda. Fuck Meireles. FUCK Bosingwa. Fuck Ferreira. Fuck Kalou. FUCK Terry. Fuck Anelka.

Fuck AVB. Fuck Eva (in the sexual way). Fuck the rest of his staff. Fuck Gourlay. Fuck Buck (points for rhyming).

FUCK CHELSEA.

Fuck football.

Come at me.










Fuck.



reymisteriofan said:


> suarez is racist but i gotta say, evra is not proud to be black.


:lmao


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Fuck you! At least you don't support the trash I do.
> 
> FUCK Cech. Fuck Ivanovic. Fuck Luiz. Fuck Essien. Fuck Lampard. FUCK Torres. Fuck Drogba. FUCK Mikel. Fuck Malouda. Fuck Meireles. FUCK Bosingwa. Fuck Ferreira. Fuck Kalou. FUCK Terry. Fuck Anelka.
> 
> Fuck AVB. Fuck Eva (in the sexual way). Fuck the rest of his staff. Fuck Gourlay. Fuck Buck (points for rhyming).
> 
> FUCK CHELSEA.
> 
> Fuck football.
> 
> Come at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck.


:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Fuck you! At least you don't support the trash I do.
> 
> FUCK Cech. Fuck Ivanovic. Fuck Luiz. Fuck Essien. Fuck Lampard. FUCK Torres. Fuck Drogba. FUCK Mikel. Fuck Malouda. Fuck Meireles. FUCK Bosingwa. Fuck Ferreira. Fuck Kalou. FUCK Terry. Fuck Anelka.
> 
> Fuck AVB. Fuck Eva (in the sexual way). Fuck the rest of his staff. Fuck Gourlay. Fuck Buck (points for rhyming).
> 
> FUCK CHELSEA.
> 
> Fuck football.
> 
> Come at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao



And i thought my rage or rage posts could never be matched but Joel you win....... for now

Classic post.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> the FA have released a 115 page document about the Suarez verdict
> 
> http://www.thefa.com/TheFA/Discipli...Written Reasons of Regulatory Commission.ashx
> 
> a quote from it


Oh Suarez fpalm. 

Also I would like to just lol at Chelsea. Once my Rep becomes active again you guys along with the other Man U lot shall expect a nice rep in your CP


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

lolololololol @ Scum United and Chelsea.

Good start to the year. 

United looked like they would win against the KEAN MACHINE. But some terrible keeping for DE GEA.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> This is ridiculous I hate that racist thug Terry. Biased refs just love him. Deliberate handball on the line then he takes out Gabby and he's still on the pitch :cussin:


How do you think he made it to a top team in the first place? It certainly wasn't through skill though he's lucky now that most people are putting his current shitness down to ageing implying that he apparently was once a great player. Funnily enough he seemed to be good at around the same time that Carvalho was at the club... Regardless anyway Chelsea need an entire new back four.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Koscielny was brilliant today, best defender in the league right now for me


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

Is it just Match of The Day or was Arshavin actually good in this game.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Blackburn: Not even a brace from mag model Berbatov can stop them. (Prem Thread)*

Yakabu cannot be stopped.

Good week for Arsenal, but should have been better. Stupid fucking Hennessey.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Blackburn: Not even a brace from mag model Berbatov can stop them. (Prem Thread)*










BIG MAN falling behind


----------



## Rush

*Re: Blackburn: Not even a brace from mag model Berbatov can stop them. (Prem Thread)*

new thread title blows Mike


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Blackburn: Not even a brace from mag model Berbatov can stop them. (Prem Thread)*

Less Berba, more Steve Kean imo.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Blackburn: Not even a brace from mag model Berbatov can stop them. (Prem Thread)*

meh.

in a pretty shit mood. bkb can change it for fuck all i care.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> (1) In response to Mr Evra's question "Concha de tu hermana, porque me diste in
> golpe" ("Fucking hell, why did you kick me"), Mr Suarez said "Porque tu eres
> *****" ("Because you are black").


Just catching up on this but I'm sure "Concha de tu hermana" translates to "cunt of your sister" with concha being a slang term. There are other more likely terms to say "fucking hell", still wouldn't make Suarez's alleged response right just something I picked up with the translation.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

nice thread title. would be awesome if chelsea plays like this against napoli but i doubt it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*

YOUNG AND TALENTED STEVE KEAN strikes. :hb

As for Chelsea/Villa, Luiz and Terry make for some hilarity. Thought Luiz was really good in the second half until he decided to run away from Petrov to mark the air outside the box.

As for the suspension, not sure why we're bothering to appeal that. To be fair to Suarez, his views on western culture came from this:






And we all know NASH is the greatest man to ever live.



reymisteriofan said:


> lol at man utd, liverpool has the best defence in the epl


Who'd have thought anyone would be saying that at the start of the season?



Scott Button said:


> Villas Boas isnt a bad coach, He just has shit tools, aging, over priced, over the hill players. Terry, Lampard, Drogba, Anelka, Cech, *Cole*, Essien( can he even walk) are all too old. Torres is shit.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> YOUNG AND TALENTED STEVE KEAN strikes. :hb
> 
> As for Chelsea/Villa, Luiz and Terry make for some hilarity. Thought Luiz was really good in the second half until he decided to run away from Petrov to mark the air outside the box.
> 
> As for the suspension, not sure why we're bothering to appeal that. To be fair to Suarez, his views on western culture came from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we all know NASH is the greatest man to ever live.
> 
> 
> 
> *Who'd have thought anyone would be saying that at the start of the season?*


true, but they scored 24 only, they scored less than blackburn who is in 19th position, even norwich scored more than them,


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

saying cole is shit when you have evra playing for you is oh so hilarious


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Just catching up on this but I'm sure "Concha de tu hermana" translates to "cunt of your sister" with concha being a slang term. There are other more likely terms to say "fucking hell", still wouldn't make Suarez's alleged response right just something I picked up with the translation.





> Mr Evra told us that he began the conversation by saying "Concha de tu hermana". Mr Evra's
> evidence was that this is a phrase used in Spanish like when you say "fucking hell" in
> English, but the literal translation is "your sister's pussy".


Read the report, which answered my question.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Vermaelen is out for three weeks; just when we didn't need another defensive frailty. 

Le Coq did amazingly in the LB position, but he was more active going forward than leaning backwards. He would do amazingly as a CM and I hope we play him more often there.

Djourou has showed more as a RB than a CB, so that's a positive. Phew!


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> suarez is racist but i gotta say, evra is not proud to be black.


This may be the greatest post ever.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

will the mighty woy pull out another win?

West Brom v Everton line-ups 
West Brom: Foster, Jones, Shorey, McAuley, Dawson, Brunt, Scharner, Morrison, Thomas, Odemwingie, Long. Subs: Fulop, Tchoyi, Cox, Dorrans, Thorne, Fortune, Jara Reyes. 
Everton: Howard, Hibbert, Distin, Jagielka, Baines, Rodwell, Neville, Heitinga, Osman, Cahill, Saha. Subs: Mucha, Gueye, McFadden, Bilyaletdinov, Stracqualursi, Barkley, Anichebe.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Emile Heskey has the same number of goals as Messi + Ronaldo in 2012.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> true, but they scored 24 only, they scored less than blackburn who is in 19th position, even norwich scored more than them,


Said like it's a bad thing. Only 5 more teams have scored more goals than us & Norwich. We just let a shitload in.

Oh and Happy New Year to all the United fans! I hope you had a great day like I did!

I can't be arsed reading back through all the shit that was bound to be posted but I'm sure there'll be a lot of excuses like there were from my mates and general United so called fans who blamed injuries. They need to look at our injury list and who played for us. None of them knew who Adam Henley, Josh Morris, Jason Lowe, Mark Bunn, Grant Hanley or Jordan Slew were.

To go to Old Trafford with a back four consisting of a 17 year old making his second senior start, a 20 year old midfielder at right back in his first full season, another 20 year old not used to playing regularly and a keeper making only his 7th Premiership appearance, that was incredible. they all played damn well too.

No Robinson, Olsson, Dann, Givet, Nelsen, Salgado, Dunn, Hoilett and win at Old Trafford. Amazing!

Hopefully it's not just a one off and we can kick on with two big home games coming up. Come on the boys!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Are you that surprised that they're coming up with excuses? Sore losers really. 

KEAN


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

very few excuses on here from what i saw. henley is a beast.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

United fans knew they were never a chance against YOUNG AND TALENTED STEVE KEAN.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

#KEANin

0-0 everton/brom. any good so far?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

nope.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Terrible game it is.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Hart, Zabaleta, Kompany, Lescott, Kolarov, De Jong, Barry, Yaya, A. Johnson, Nasri, Dzeko

no shocks there, resting key players due to having 2 matches in 3 days

Mignolet. Gardner, Colback, Brown, O'Shea, Larsson, McClean, Cattermole (C), Vaughan, Sessegnon, Bendtner


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Said like it's a bad thing. Only 5 more teams have scored more goals than us & Norwich. We just let a shitload in.
> 
> Oh and Happy New Year to all the United fans! I hope you had a great day like I did!
> 
> I can't be arsed reading back through all the shit that was bound to be posted but I'm sure there'll be a lot of excuses like there were from my mates and general United so called fans who blamed injuries. They need to look at our injury list and who played for us. None of them knew who Adam Henley, Josh Morris, Jason Lowe, Mark Bunn, Grant Hanley or Jordan Slew were.
> 
> To go to Old Trafford with a back four consisting of a 17 year old making his second senior start, a 20 year old midfielder at right back in his first full season, another 20 year old not used to playing regularly and a keeper making only his 7th Premiership appearance, that was incredible. they all played damn well too.
> 
> No Robinson, Olsson, Dann, Givet, Nelsen, Salgado, Dunn, Hoilett and win at Old Trafford. Amazing!
> 
> Hopefully it's not just a one off and we can kick on with two big home games coming up. Come on the boys!


Why the hell aren't you acknowledging STEVE KEAN?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

You should have sent your best team out against Sunderland.

Also, why the fuck is that Johnson guy getting a game for City? He's garbage.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

pity games for that piece of shit adam johnson. the sooner he's off to league 2 the better.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

nani can join him down there.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Sunderland get anything from this and I'll happily display a Nicholas Bendtner sig for a week.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

If we win, I shall toss of Bendtner for a week.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Bendtner you fucking tosser!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

De Jong in early yellow card shock


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I'd cry if he scored, and his goal won us the game cause then I'd have to toss him off


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Alright Man City, gone do us Newcastle fans a favour today and our team will repay in kind on Wednesday night


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> very few excuses on here from what i saw. *henley is a beast*.


Sure is. I've been mighty impressed with him the last two games. He's come in like Phil Jones at the young age of 17 and just slotted in like an accomplished pro. To think Kean played Pedersen at left back in the two home defeats against West Brom & Bolton instead of him. In comes Henley against Liverpool & Man U away from home and we get 4 points.

Bunn looks the part too. Robbo's starting to drop off and I'd look at keeping in the younger players. They seem hungrier than some of the players who've done nothing to inspire any hope.



Joel said:


> Why the hell aren't you acknowledging STEVE KEAN?


Jokes aside, the sig's gone for now. We've been fortunate in that we were gifted the goal at Liverpool from Adam and yesterday Berbatov & De Gea handed us two on a plate. The points have come more from the play of our opponents than ourselves. Defensively though we have looked better, although we gave away three soft goals again and that's better for us!

Our full backs still play too narrow and allowed Valencia a great deal of time yesterday, especially in the second half when United turned it on.

Kean said himself that the win yesterday will count for nothing if we don't get a win against Stoke tomorrow. We need to win that one and the Fulham game after that at Ewood. If we don't, we're all but doomed. I still don't see us getting six points, even four will be a push. Our record against Stoke is piss poor, haven't beaten them in three years, scored just one since then.

As long as the Yak is on the pitch, we have a chance. The guy's a goal machine. 12 league goals this season. Not bad for £1m.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Killa on the pitch now, seriously. we're gonna lose.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Be careful what you wish for Sunderland fans


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

trying to use nasri as a playmaker fails miserably every time silva isnt on the pitch.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Well, good first half so far. A Shame Brown went off injured, but that half wasn't anything to be ashamed off.

(except the miss from Bendtner inside 3 minutes)


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

City looks as though they need a Silva or a Balotelli on the pitch at the moments

McClean has looked very good for Sunderland so far


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

yeah, agreed. city need silva. nasri poor so far. 25 million way over his value, hasn't done a lot after his first fantastic performance v spurs iirc.

predicted we would be in top 4 by end of year and preferred szczesny over de gea. teh master predictorz.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

McLean must have called Brucey fat. Only reason I could see him not getting a go before Brucey went.



D'Angelo said:


> yeah, agreed. city need silva. nasri poor so far. 25 million way over his value, hasn't done a lot after his first fantastic performance v spurs iirc.
> 
> predicted we would be in top 4 by end of year and preferred szczesny over de gea. teh master predictorz.


Chezzers would have predicted that.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

CHEZZERS


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

What the fuck was the ref doing there? Most obvious foul you'll see 5 yards in front of him. If City score here...


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

ref has been bought and paid for :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

 I would have marked out there...


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Sqaure the ball Sessegnon you greedy fuck.

Amazing skills by him though, that's both CB's he's absolutely skinned today.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Every time I've seen Sessegnon play this season he's looked great.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

City goal is coming. Sunderland can't get out of their half.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Cattermole's had a great game breaking up the attack so far.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

this is absolute garbage


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Dzeko has been about as useful as Connor Sammon today


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Super JI to get the winner... :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Dzeko has forgotten how to finish by the looks of things.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

dzeko is either world class or a terrible hybrid of andy carroll/fernando torres. no inbetween.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Egame, to be fair his shooting at Mignolet who with a mask looks like sloth.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Catertrollololol

Should have listened to Aguero


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

fuck this game. fuck it


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Silva should have left it for Barry to shoot.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Deserved man of the match for Cattermole. He's been immense. He'll now fuck up for the City goal.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

we falter under any pressure. our little passing game doesnt work when they have 9 players behind the ball.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

DING DONG!!!

JI!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

disgusting. absolutely fucking disgusting. 

OFF FUCKING SIDE. fucking typical. disgrace


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

WHAT DID I SAY...8*D SUPER JI TO SCORE THE WINNER


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

:lmao fucking hell.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Super JI to get the winner... :side:


Fuck Me


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> we falter under any pressure. our little passing game doesnt work when they have 9 players behind the ball.


8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

:lmao and he was offside


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

AND MARTIN O'NEIL'S SAYING GET FORWARD WE CAN WIN IT HERE...

JI

IT AINT OVER TIL IT'S OVER

Martin Tyler on Sky Sports 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

THE ASIAN MESSI


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Big Dong Ji! :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

worst performance of the year, bar none. only decent player was johnson. everyone else was absolute crap. dzeko was absolute toss. just terrible. silva and aguero added absolutely nothing. toure and barry we're slopping with their passing, and lescott and kolarov were liabilities as usual


----------



## king of scotland

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

CITY BE RUNNING AWAY WITH DAT LEAGUE TITLE!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

JIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

Incredible end.

Offside but it makes it a little sweeter for opposition fans.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

:lmao so very, very offside. Linesman owes me Lescott's clean sheet fantasy points.

McClean and Johnson were the most interesting guys all game; the general match was pretty shit though, was very bored throughout. Dzeko had a serious case of Torres syndrome, couldn't finish to save his life.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Man U Reserves 1 - Man City 0


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

United, Chelsea, City - What a crazy fucking league

O'Neill is my hero.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

shit, city should have won, to take advantage but they did not, brilliant, fuck man city


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

So it appears that to get anything out of a match against Man City is to simply play 10 men behind the ball and then hope to catch them napping on the counter attack

City were doing the right thing in getting the ball out wide but when you've got a player like Dzeko who heads like his head is shaped like a 20 pence peice then it was always going to be a struggle


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I still can't get over I jokingly posted Ji would get the winner and he did 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

could have been worse, we could've lost to the bottom team at home 8*D

i said we would lose one out of this and liverpool. not really all that surprised, we just put in a shit effort. we didnt want the same and sunderland obviously did


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Chelsea: Trying to win the league, one point at a time. (Prem Thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Said like it's a bad thing. Only 5 more teams have scored more goals than us & Norwich. We just let a shitload in.
> 
> Oh and Happy New Year to all the United fans! I hope you had a great day like I did!
> 
> I can't be arsed reading back through all the shit that was bound to be posted but I'm sure there'll be a lot of excuses like there were from my mates and general United so called fans who blamed injuries. They need to look at our injury list and who played for us. None of them knew who Adam Henley, Josh Morris, Jason Lowe, Mark Bunn, Grant Hanley or Jordan Slew were.
> 
> To go to Old Trafford with a back four consisting of a 17 year old making his second senior start, a 20 year old midfielder at right back in his first full season, another 20 year old not used to playing regularly and a keeper making only his 7th Premiership appearance, that was incredible. they all played damn well too.
> 
> No Robinson, Olsson, Dann, Givet, Nelsen, Salgado, Dunn, Hoilett and win at Old Trafford. Amazing!
> 
> Hopefully it's not just a one off and we can kick on with two big home games coming up. Come on the boys!


it is not bad, i am just saying that even low table team scored more than liverpool


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

:lmao


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Nasri adds so much to the city team 8*D

Good win for sunderland. A few more weekends like this and we will be up there by the seasons end.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

My Word, JI WHIZZ.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Nasri adds so much to the city team 8*D
> 
> Good win for sunderland. A few more weekends like this and *we will be up there by the seasons end.*


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

If Tottenham beat Swansea yesterday then they would of been 4 points behind the Manchester clubs with a game in hand, Mr Redknapp I reccommend you start kicking yourself


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

this league is crazy, epl in crisis


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Not that laughable considering we are 9 points behind and you look like arsenal teams of old that can't break down teams away from home.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Pretty much happens every year at xmas/new years big teams always drop points.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Our league's in crisis ?

Id be more worried about serie A. Average attendance of 7 per game.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Not that laughable considering we are 9 points behind and you look like arsenal teams of old that can't break down teams away from home.


I thought you was being sarcastic :|

Yeah, I'm sure weekends where Man City and Man Utd both lose will continue to happen...

Very likely.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Our league's in crisis ?
> 
> Id be more worried about serie A. Average attendance of 7 per game.



Evra is not proud to be black.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> I thought you was being sarcastic :|
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure weekends where Man City and Man Utd both lose will continue to happen...
> 
> Very likely.


Im just being highly optimistic in what has been a shit season so far for us.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

city and united will both drop points again in the next set of games. so be intresting to see if chelsea can bounce back vs wolves and if spurs and the gunners can get 3 points home/away to WBA and Fulham.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Nasri adds so much to the city team 8*D
> 
> Good win for sunderland. A few more weekends like this and we will be up there by the seasons end.


The 25 mil has added so much to Arsenal. 8*D



Joel said:


> I thought you was being sarcastic :|
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure weekends where Man City and Man Utd both lose will continue to happen...
> 
> Very likely.


Just you wait. You won't be laughing when Arsenal sign Mata and Gotze (GOATZE) last August.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Doesn't the Championship get better attendance than Serie A?

Also I think Nasri has 7 assists this season (more than any Arsenal player), despite barely getting game time.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Our league's in crisis ?
> 
> Id be more worried about serie A. Average attendance of 7 per game.


i was just kidding.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Im just being highly optimistic in what has been a shit season so far for us.


Fair enough. But I can't see many more weekends like this happening.

Although, I do see many more weekends like this for Chelsea happening. Because they are SHIT 



BkB Hulk said:


> Just you wait. You won't be laughing when Arsenal sign Mata and Gotze (GOATZE) last August.


You sound like Phil Jones.

Man Utd will still beat Newcastle. JUST YOU WAIT!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Just listening to 606, Blackburn fan just came on said Steve Kean is the man to take Blackburn foward and in 10 years they could win the league with him in charge :lmao


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Doesn't the Championship get better attendance than Serie A?
> 
> Also I think Nasri has 7 assists this season (more than any Arsenal player), despite barely getting game time.


Nasri has 6 Gervinho has 7 and has scored more.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Nasri has 6 and Gervinho has 7 and has scored more.


http://soccernet.espn.go.com/stats/assists/_/league/eng.1/barclays-premier-league?cc=5739

Actually Nasri has 7 (only Silva has more) and Gervinho has 5.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Gervinho gets a shitload more playing time than Nasri and manages to butcher an amazing number of chances.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

last time i use wiki to check stats :lmao i was counting gervinho's 2 cl assists as well. Never knew Song had that many assists.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I only use Wikipedia to check Lionel Messi's stats, as someone took the time to do his goals and assists competition by competition each season (29 goals and 14 assists in 26 games this season, btw).


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Gervinho gets a shitload more playing time than Nasri and *manages to butcher an amazing number of chances*.


that is why i am saying, he is the new robinho


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Haven't scored in two games.

Crisis at City.

Reading BlueMoon you'd think so anyways. SELL TOURE SELL DZEKO SELL SELL SELL DEATH TO MARTIN TYKER etc.

Jesus, it's nearly RAWK-like entertainment.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Tyler's commentary in the build up to the goal was fairly class. If you were a City supporter, I'd imagine he had you worried and if you were a neutral/rival, he had you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Haven't scored in two games.
> 
> Crisis at City,



Don't worry they will smash 6 past us next week.




silent :lmao:lmao your sig


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

From BlueMoon:

"Johnson is a myth of a footballer. Sell. We need a top class wide man who can make a difference, not this egomaniac who lost the ball about 10 times."










MYTH


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Just got back from the game. Ji Dong Won, my word. :hb

Team defended like lions considering our two full backs are natural CM's and we lost our best defender in the first half. Credit to Kilgallon though, I fully expected him to be shit. Cattermole continues to impress me, I only wish he'd got arrested earlier since that seems to have done it 8*D

Never expected the goal after Sess and Bendtner both wasting chances and I hear it was clearly offside, but who cares  super O'Neill, dont even want to think how we'd be doing now with BRUCEY still here, McClean would probably still have never played a game for us.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Johnson was shit for the last 30 minutes.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> Just got back from the game. Ji Dong Won, my word. :hb
> 
> Team defended like lions considering our two full backs are natural CM's and we lost our best defender in the first half. Credit to Kilgallon though, I fully expected him to be shit. Cattermole continues to impress me, I only wish he'd got arrested earlier since that seems to have done it 8*D
> 
> *Never expected the goal* after Sess and Bendtner both wasting chances and I hear it was clearly offside, but who cares  super O'Neill, dont even want to think how we'd be doing now with BRUCEY still here, McClean would probably still have never played a game for us.


I expected Ji to win it for us :side: I did look a few pages back and then forum implode.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

What a great set of results as an Arsenal fan, in Wenger we trust....kinda


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I don't want Man Utd or Man City to win the league.

SAVE_US.SPURS


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Is Steamed Hams an Arsenal or Chelsea fan? if so, why do you want your local rivald to win the league :lmao.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Is Steamed Hams an Arsenal or Chelsea fan? if so, why do you want your local rivald to win the league :lmao.


Villa fan i think.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I'd also prefer West Brom to win the league. 1 because I don't mind them and 2 because I could rep Bulk and Rush with pics of Woy for the rest of their lives.

f*** Blues tho I'd hate that, but they aren't even going to be in the Prem anytime soon. 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> I'd also prefer West Brom to win the league. 1 because I don't mind them and 2 because I could rep Bulk and Rush with pics of Woy for the rest of their lives.
> 
> f*** Blues tho I'd hate that, but they aren't even going to be in the Prem anytime soon. 8*D


Sorry for the comment then 8*D I'm going to rep you for your sig 8*D


----------



## haribo

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> worst performance of the year, bar none.


Said on January 1st. 8*D


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

^^ Lol.

I've learnt a lot on this forum over the last couple of days...

Evra is not proud to be black!

Ji is Ji-sus!

One question... is Rosicky still not a football?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*










Woy what a legend.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Even better than the classic face rub?

Quite possibly.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Even better than the classic face rub?
> 
> Quite possibly.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

The Prophet Returns

DO YOU UNDERSTAND?

His time there is up.










He will return in 2012:










GET READY PREMIER LEAGUE

HIS RETURN IS NEAR!!!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> worst performance of the year, bar none.





haribo said:


> Said on January 1st. 8*D












Worst performance of the year so far!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Nige™ said:


> The Prophet Returns
> 
> DO YOU UNDERSTAND?
> 
> His time there is up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will return in 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET READY PREMIER LEAGUE
> 
> HIS RETURN IS NEAR!!!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Nige™ said:


> The Prophet Returns
> 
> DO YOU UNDERSTAND?
> 
> His time there is up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will return in 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET READY PREMIER LEAGUE
> 
> HIS RETURN IS NEAR!!!


:mark: :mark: :mark:

I now understand STEVE KEAN's thinking. He is such an honourable man. Loan out KEITH ANDREWS. Tell Blackburn to play shit. Let the Manchester clubs and others get a head start...

Then on New Years Eve, beat United. KEITH ANDREWS comes back the next day. Now STEVE KEAN is ready to take the title.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

:lmao

Got a bit carried away watching Raw and my mind wandered to big Keith's return!

You need to be grateful he wasn't playing against you shit bastards yesterday. He'd have ate it up. We're talking at least 5-2.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> ^^ Lol.
> 
> I've learnt a lot on this forum over the last couple of days...
> 
> Evra is not proud to be black!
> 
> Ji is Ji-sus!
> 
> One question... is Rosicky still not a football?


http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896/premier-league/2011/12/30/2823759/he-is-not-proud-to-be-black-portos-alvaro-pereira-slams
this guy agrees with me.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Kean in? or still kean out


Tonight's match of the day best this year


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896/premier-league/2011/12/30/2823759/he-is-not-proud-to-be-black-portos-alvaro-pereira-slams
> this guy agrees with me.


Well Suarez is the best player of his country, so no surprise he has come out with that bollocks.

'What happens on the pitch, stays on the pitch'?

Does he think this is fucking Las Vegas? Ridiculous.

He better stay the fuck away from my club.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896/premier-league/2011/12/30/2823759/he-is-not-proud-to-be-black-portos-alvaro-pereira-slams
> this guy agrees with me.


Suarez's mate backs him, well fuck me sideways.

Get a grip for fuck sake and wise up. This isn't South America thank god. You can't say what Suarez did, and as for Evra not being proud of being black, why else would he stand up to show racism is wrong?

Man I thought you were a moron (or a 12 year old which is still possible) before, now you post this.fpalm




WWE_TNA said:


> Kean in? or still kean out


1 win won't change things. We got lucky in both the last two games. If he can crack on, great. We all want the same thing; Rovers doing well. Over the last 12 months we've not and his record has been worse than Ince & Kidd.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Well Suarez is the best player of his country, so no surprise he has come out with that bollocks.
> 
> 'What happens on the pitch, stays on the pitch'?
> 
> Does he think this is fucking Las Vegas? Ridiculous.
> 
> He better stay the fuck away from my club.


i agree, i am just saying i am not the only who agree about evra, , i just read the article, so ferreira could fuck off, is he going to chelsea?. nige i agree that what suarez did was wrong


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Saying Evra isn't proud to be black because he didn't take someone being racist to him lying down is just pure stupidity.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> i agree, i am just saying i am not the only who agree about evra, , i just read the article, so ferreira could fuck off, is he going to chelsea?. nige i agree that what suarez did was wrong


Ferreira can fuck off, but Pereira is the moron in question.

We were linked with him in the summer and will probably be again this month.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*










is it me or does Ji have a troll face on him? Please someone photoshop it so it be true haha.....

U Mad KIz? 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

just seen a couple of good stats on twitter



> 43 - Stewart Downing has now had more shots without scoring than any other PL player this season.
> 
> Dimitar Berbatov has scored 1 more league goal than Luis Suarez in 11-12, despite playing just 345 mins to the Uruguayan's 1,454


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Speaking of suarez does the ban start before or after the city game.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I believe the ban is now in place (may be wrong) so yeah I think he's missing the City game.

Edit

Nope I'm wrong The 14 days started today so we have till the 13th to decide weather to appeal or not so he should be available.


----------



## inviz345

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

only if they don't appeal if they do it could start in April.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I believe the ban is now in place (may be wrong) so yeah I think he's missing the City game.




Big Andy time.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*










:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

The Premier League is half-way done. Awards for August 13th, 2011 to January 1st, 2012?

Best (Worst) attack - 

Best (Worst) defense -

Manager of the season -

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - 

Most overrated player -

Most underrated player -

Goal of the season -

Game of the season - 

Best individual player performance -

Fearless prediction for second half of the season -

And finally, if anyone wants to throw out their best XI to date this season, go ahead...


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Big Andy time.


Read My Edit 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Read My Edit 8*D


Ohh well for a moment it looked like you might score vs city


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - Manchester City (Aston Villa)

Best (Worst) defense - Liverpool (Bolton)

Manager of the season - 'Arry Redknapp

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Scott Parker to Spurs (Carl Jenkinson to Arsenal)

Most overrated player - John Terry

Most underrated player - YAKUBU

Goal of the season - N/A

Game of the season - Arsenal 5-3 Chelsea

Best individual player performance - Robin Van Persie vs Chelsea 

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Arsenal AND Spurs finish in the top 3. Also, Redknapp resigns in April amid a hooker scandal, replaced by David Moyes.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - Manchester City (Villa)

Best (Worst) defense - Liverpool (Bolton)

Manager of the season - Roberto Magic

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Aguero (DAT WINGER DOWNING) 

Most overrated player - No idea

Most underrated player - THE YAK

Goal of the season - RVP V Everton 

Game of the season - Arsenal 5 - 3 Chelsea

Best individual player performance - RVP V Chelsea

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - DAT PULIS SWAG makes the champo league & YOUNG AND TALENTED STEVE KEAN bosses the league winning all the remaining games also getting Champo League leaving Arsenal, Spurs & Pool In Europa league


----------



## Heel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - Tottenham (QPR)

Best (Worst) defense - Liverpool (Bolton)

Manager of the season - Alan Pardew

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Scott Parker to Spurs or Jose Enrique to Liverpool (Stewart Downing to Liverpool)

Most overrated player - Ashley Young

Most underrated player - Younès Kaboul

Goal of the season - Morrison's volley for WBA the other week.

Game of the season - Arsenal 5-3 Chelsea

Best individual player performance - David Silva vs. Man United

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Wigan to stay up, QPR to get relegated and City to finish 3rd.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I agree with a lot of yours, Mikey.

Best (Worst) attack - Manchester City (Aston Villa)

Best (Worst) defense - Liverpool (Blackburn)

Manager of the season - Alan Pardew

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Sergio Aguero to Man City (Stewart Downing to Liverpool)

Most overrated player - Petr Cech

Most underrated player - Timothy Michael Krul

Goal of the season - RVP's volley against Everton.

Game of the season - Chelsea 3-5 Arsenal

Best individual player performance - Sergio Aguero's debut against Swansea.

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Balotelli to go incident free for the rest of season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - Manchester City Or United (Tough call maybe West Brom or QPR judging by goals scored)

Best (Worst) defense - Liverpool (Bolton)

Manager of the season - Paul Lambert

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Scott Parker or Vorm (N'Zogbia/Downing)

Most overrated player - John Terry 

Most underrated player - Leon Britton 

Goal of the season - James Morrison vs Blackburn so far.

Game of the season - Man United 3-1 Chelsea

Best individual player performance - Robin Van Persie vs Chelsea

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - United will stay injury free except vidic of course :no:, Wigan will stay up.......again and Arsenal will win a trophy.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - Manchester City (Bolton)

Best (Worst) defense - Liverpool (Chelolsea)

Manager of the season - Alan Pardew......sadly :/

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Scott Parker to Spurs (Coquelin to Arsenal)

Most overrated player - Adel Taarabt

Most underrated player - Yakubu

Goal of the season - Yakubu v Swansea (the one where he curled it into top corner_)

Game of the season - 8-2

Best individual player performance - Robin Van Persie against Chelsea

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Blackburn to survive, Sunderland to finish above the toon, City to finish 2nd, spurs to win the league.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Cannot believe I forgot about RVP's volley vs Everton. Shame. :no:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Leon Britton and Younes Kaboul are both great calls for most underrated player.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - City  (Wigan)

Best (Worst) defense - City (Bolton)

Manager of the season - Pardew/Redknapp

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Phil Jones (Coates 8*D) 

Most overrated player - Suarez

Most underrated player - ?

Goal of the season - van persie's volley 

Game of the season - United 8-2 Arsenal

Best individual player performance - van persie against chelsea

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Steve Kean to lead England to glory at Euro 2012


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - Tottenham (Bolton)

Best (Worst) defense - Liverpool (Bolton)

Manager of the season - Pardew

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - DEMBA BA. Can't believe I'm the first to say that. (Stewart Downing)

Most overrated player - Scotty Parker, Gary Cahill

Most underrated player - the Yak is pretty special, Koscielny. Steve Morison too.

Goal of the season - Van Persie volley, unbelievable. 

Game of the season - Arsenal 5-3 Chelsea

Best individual player performance - :hmm:

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - QPR to certainly go down, Wigan save themselves AGAIN.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Can't believe i put the 3-1 over 8-2.

Best Signing Ba good call.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - Manchester City (Villa)

Best (Worst) defense - Newcastle (Bolton)

Manager of the season - Redknapp

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Parker (DOWNING)

Most overrated player - Saurez

Most underrated player - Krul

Goal of the season - RVP at Everton/Modric at Liverpool

Game of the season - Arsenal 5-3 Chelsea

Best individual player performance - Robin Van Persie vs Chelsea 

Fearless prediction for second half of the season: Chelsea wont make top 4.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - Man City (Wigan)

Best (Worst) defense - Liverpool (Blackburn)

Manager of the season - Paul Lambert

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Ba (Downing)

Most overrated player - Adel Taarabt

Most underrated player - Moussa Dembele

Goal of the season - van Persie vs Everton

Game of the season - Manchester United 3-1 Chelsea

Best individual player performance - van Persie vs Chelsea

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Blackburn to stay up

Krul
Richards Coloccini Agger Enrique
Yaya Parker
Sturridge Silva Bale
van Persie​


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Good shots for Ba as signing of the summer and Krul as most underrated although he has been getting a lot of ratings lately,


----------



## Heel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

XI of the season:

*Vorm

Richards - Skrtel - Coloccini - Enrique

Parker - Cabaye

Sturridge - Silva - Bale

RVP*​


Seb said:


> Leon Britton and Younes Kaboul are both great calls for most underrated player.


I've been so impressed by Kaboul. Really solid player who offers a bit going forward too. Surprised he is still labelled as a weak link.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - United (Everton)

Best (Worst) defense - Liverpool [when Lucas was fit] (Bolton)

Manager of the season - Rodgers

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Demba Ba (Downing)

Most overrated player - Suarez

Most underrated player - Joe Allen

Goal of the season - None stand out.

Game of the season - Arsenal 5-3 Chelsea

Best individual player performance - Van Persie against Chelsea I suppose

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Redknapp to go to jail.

Edit - Seems I took too long to type mine up as a few got in before me. Great minds and all that.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Krul
> Richards Coloccini Agger Enrique
> Yaya Parker
> Sturridge Silva Bale
> van Persie​


As a Chelsea fan i'm amazed you don't have Cole in there, guy was the only player who could play AVB's high line, he's the only player who seems to know when to work the offside trap, and i'm pretty sure he's also got more assists than any other Chelsea player this season. Though having said that, Enrique has also been brilliant this season.

Other than that though, i'm finding it hard to disagree with that team at all, apart from Sturridge who i'd swap with Aguero after a fiddle around with the formation.



Heel said:


> I've been so impressed by Kaboul. Really solid player who offers a bit going forward too. Surprised he is still labelled as a weak link.


I said this a few weeks back and didn't get much agreement, and also i'd label BAE as the weak link in the Spurs defence.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> I said this a few weeks back and didn't get much agreement, and also i'd label BAE as the weak link in the Spurs defence.


Assou-Ekotto is really poor defensively imo, but is protected because Bale used to be a left-back and gives him a degree of protection. Plus Spurs' centre backs and Parker do a great job covering him.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - Manchester City (Bolton)

Best (Worst) defense - Liverpool (Chelsea haven't been the _worst_ but they deserve it because Luiz has been trying so hard to get them the award tbh)

Manager of the season - Alan Pardew

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Parker for £5 million? STEAL. (Downing)

Most overrated player - Gareth Barry. Not on here... by Mancini, who starts him.

Most underrated player - Hard to argue with THE YAK, though maybe Steven Fletcher deserves a mention.

Goal of the season - Morrison's volley the other week that I can think of.

Game of the season - 8-2 or 6-1.

Best individual player performance - Genuinely can't think of one.

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Heskey Golden Boot. It's on.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> As a Chelsea fan i'm amazed you don't have Cole in there, guy was the only player who could play AVB's high line, he's the only player who seems to know when to work the offside trap, and i'm pretty sure he's also got more assists than any other Chelsea player this season. Though having said that, Enrique has also been brilliant this season.
> 
> Other than that though, i'm finding it hard to disagree with that team at all, apart from Sturridge who i'd swap with Aguero after a fiddle around with the formation.


Cole has been great for us, but he's been turned a few times which has led to goals (Glen Johnson and Dempsey). Enrique hasn't put one foot wrong (that I have seen).

I found it hard to leave out Aguero. I could have put Silva on the right and Aguero in the middle, but I just love Silva in the middle too much.

Plus, I had to go with a little bit of bias


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Early Goal.com post of the year candidate:

We need to sign
9:15 PM Jan 1, 2012
Carlos Tevez, Esteban Granero, Davi Villa, Fabio Coentrao, Javier Mascherano, and Raul Albiol. All these players are always on the bench at their current clubs and would turn Tottenham into the best team in the EPL.

Or can the WHEELER DEALER pull those off?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Might consider changing my vote of most overrated player to De Gea now that i think of it.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - Man City (Wigan)

Best (Worst) defense - Man City (Chelsea)

Manager of the season - Redknapp

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Aguero (Obertan)

Most overrated player - John Terry 

Most underrated player - Seb Larsson 

Goal of the season - Aguero vs Norwich 

Game of the season - Arsenal 5-3 Chelsea

Best individual player performance - Mata vs Man City

Fearless prediction for second half of the season: Genuine three horse race (Man City, Man Utd, Spurs) up till last day of the season


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Villa have scored more goals than half the teams in the league so I’m not sure how so many people have selected them for the worst attack. Haters gonna hate I guess.










^represents Stephen Ireland


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Villa have a reliable goalscorer where other premiership teams don't so it is quite odd I agree.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - City (Bolton)

Best (Worst) defense - Liverpool (Bolton)

Manager of the season - Pardew

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Enrique (Stewart Downing)

Most overrated player - De Gea, Dzeko.

Most underrated player - LINDEGAARD.

Goal of the season - Van Persie volley.

Game of the season - Arsenal 5-3 Chelsea.

Best individual player performance - KRUL Vs United.

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Chelsea to not finish in top four.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - City (Bolton)

Best (Worst) defense - Liverpool (Bolton)

Manager of the season - Alan Pardew

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - BA easily (Downing)

Most overrated player - Parker

Most underrated player - Koscielny

Goal of the season - RVP vs. Everton 

Game of the season - Arsenal 5-3 Chelsea

Best individual player performance - RVP vs. Chelsea

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Arsenal and Liverpool finish 3rd and 4th following the scum collapsing after harry is sent down.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Villa have scored more goals than half the teams in the league so I’m not sure how so many people have selected them for the worst attack. Haters gonna hate I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^represents Stephen Ireland


Media claims the club is boring, a few shitty boring games before the Chelski win too. Wigan have 17 goals, that's the worst attack in the league.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best(worst) attack- City(Wigan)
Best(worst) defence- Liverpool(bolton)
Manager of the season-harry redknapp
Best(worst) transfer of season- ba or aguero( downing)
Most overrated player- suarez
Most underrated -yakubu
Goal of the season- fletcher goal against city
Game of the season- man utd 8-2 arsenal
Best individual performance- david silva vs man utd
Fearless prediction for second half- arsenal to make it top 4 and chelsea out of top 4, wigan to survive.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

^ Carroll was signed last season. Jan Window


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - Man City (Bolton)

Best (Worst) defense - Liverpool (Bolton)

Manager of the season - Harry Redknapp

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Demba Ba/Phil Jones (Stuart Downing)

Most overrated player - Luis Suarez

Most underrated player - Tim Krul

Goal of the season - Van Persie's volley against Everton

Game of the season - Manchester United 8-2 Arsenal

Best individual player performance - Van Persie against Chelsea

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Chelsea to not make top 4 and Wigan to avoid relegation... again. Also, Torres will cry, Liverpool will wear _"I <3 ******" _shirts when Suarez is suspended again and Rosicky will be revealed through scientific fact that he is actually... a football.

Starting XI of the season thus far:

Krul
Richards Skrtel Coloccini Enrique
Yaya Parker
Silva Rooney Aguero
Van Persie​


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> ^ Carroll was signed last season. Jan Window


did he get any games last season. foreshadowed what do you mean about rosicky, what do you mean he will be revealed that he is a football, what is this?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> did he get any games last season. foreshadowed what do you mean about rosicky, what do you mean he will be revealed that he is a football, what is this?


Yeah but he was injured when he signed so he didn't play till like March. Scored 2 goals against Man City as well 

Also the Rosicky stuff is a quote from last season thanks to the FOOTBALL INTELLECTUAL known as Gunner who let us no that despite previous research Rosicky is infact not a football.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah but he was injured when he signed so he didn't play till like March. Scored 2 goals against Man City as well
> 
> Also the Rosicky stuff is a quote from last season thanks to the FOOTBALL INTELLECTUAL known as Gunner who let us no that despite previous research Rosicky is infact not a football.


okay, is he still not a football?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Until further notice yes Rosicky is defo not a football.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - City (Bolton)

Best (Worst) defense - Liverpool (Blackburn)

Manager of the season - Alan Pardew

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Demba Ba (Samir Nasri)

Most overrated player - Luis Suarez, Aaron Ramsey

Most underrated player - Michael Carrick

Goal of the season - James Morrison vs Blackburn

Game of the season - Chelsea 3 Arsenal 5

Best individual player performance - Krul vs United

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Not many, United to win the league, Wigan to stay up

We need Gunner for his latest Rosicky update.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Best (Worst) attack - City (Bolton)
> 
> Best (Worst) defense - Liverpool (Blackburn)
> 
> Manager of the season - Alan Pardew
> 
> Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Demba Ba (Samir Nasri)
> 
> Most overrated player - Luis Suarez, Aaron Ramsey
> 
> Most underrated player - Michael Carrick
> 
> Goal of the season - James Morrison vs Blackburn
> 
> Game of the season - Chelsea 3 Arsenal 5
> 
> Best individual player performance - Krul vs United
> 
> Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Not many, United to win the league, Wigan to stay up
> *
> We need Gunner for his latest Rosicky update.*


Where is he, he has not posted here for a while already.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - City (Wigan)

Best (Worst) defense - Liverpool (Blackburn)

Manager of the season - Pardew

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Ba (Downing)

Most overrated player - Suarez

Most underrated player - Brunt

Goal of the season - Van Persie vs Everton

Game of the season - Chelsea 3 - 5 Arsenal

Best individual player performance - Van Persie vs Chelsea and Mark Bunn vs Liverpool.

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Torres to not score again.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - city (wigan)

Best (Worst) defense - liverpool (blackburn)

Manager of the season - pardew

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - parker (downing) 

Most overrated player - david luiz

Most underrated player - anthony pilkington/ashley williams

Goal of the season - ryan taylor against qpr (i think it was)

Game of the season - 6-1

Best individual player performance - rvp basically any game

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - sunderland to get a europa slot

And finally, if anyone wants to throw out their best XI to date this season, go ahead...

hart
richards coloccini williams enrique
silva parker pilkington bale
rvp aguero

subs: vorm, song, mata, ba, skrtel, balotelli, kaboul


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - City (Wigan)

Best (Worst) defense - Liverpool (Blackburn)

Manager of the season - Pardew

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Parker (Downing)

Most overrated player - Suarez

Most underrated player - Zamora

Goal of the season - Van Persie vs Everton

Game of the season - Man Utd 8 -2 Arsenal

Best individual player performance - Van Persie vs Chelsea 

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Torres to get a load of goals, City to finish empty handed, Liverpool to finish outside top 6.

Team of the season so far.

Vorm
Richards Kompany Jones Enrique
Modric Parker
Nani Silva Bale
RVP


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - Man City (QPR)

Best (Worst) defence - Liverpool (Chelsea)

Manager of the season - Paul Lambert

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Ba (Downing)

Most overrated player - Evra

Most underrated player - Shane Long

Goal of the season - RVP's hat trick goal vs Chelsea. As an attacking midfielder myself, I know how its crazy that he can get such precision and power when he unleashes that left foot of his. A ridiculous strike.

Game of the season - Chelsea 3 - 5 Arsenal

Best individual player performance - RVP vs Chelsea 

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Liverpool finish in a CL spot...

And...

Vorm
Raylor Kompany Skrtel Enrique
Silva Larsson Parker Bale
RVP Ba


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - Man City (Wigan)

Best (Worst) defence - Liverpool (Chelsea)

Manager of the season - Pardew

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Ba, Enrique, Parker (Downing)

Most overrated player - Evra or Nani

Most underrated player - Krul

Goal of the season - RVP's volley

Game of the season - united 8-2 arsenal, city 6-1 united, arsenal 5-3 chelsea 

Best individual player performance - RVP vs Chelsea 

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Chelsea to finish 6th, Blackburn to stay up.

Team:

Krul
Richards Jones Coloccini Enrique
Lucas Parker
Silva Aguero Bale
van Persie​
Bench: Vorm, Skrtel, Kaboul, Yaya, Mata, Modric, Ba.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

What's the story with Henry? Is he officially back with Arsenal now and could he play tomorrow?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> What's the story with Henry? Is he officially back with Arsenal now and could he play tomorrow?


IT BEGINS

PROPHETLESS


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

No. He's at least two weeks away from match fitness.

too many donuts between MLS season and now, I suppose.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> No. He's at least two weeks away from match fitness.
> 
> too many donuts between MLS season and now, I suppose.


two month deal right? that means he will only play against milan in the 1st leg.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896/premier-league/2011/12/30/2823759/he-is-not-proud-to-be-black-portos-alvaro-pereira-slams
> this guy agrees with me.


Are you italian?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

nope


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ore-player-unrest-hits-Andre-Villas-Boas.html 

Might be total bs, but still worth looking at #AndreOut


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> nope


What nationality are you?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

reason??


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*










Chelsea may have lost but Drogba found a new horse (or lover?)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - City (Bolton)

Best (Worst) defense - Liverpool (Bolton)

Manager of the season - Paul Lambert

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Ba, Aguero, Enrique (Downing)

Most overrated player - Nani

Most underrated player - Koscielny, Skrtel, Kaboul, Allen, Steven Fletcher

Goal of the season - RVP vs. Everton

Game of the season - 8-2

Best individual player performance - RVP vs. Chelsea

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Chelsea will continue to falter, but Roman will actually stand by his manager.



Overrated said:


> Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Arsenal and Liverpool finish 3rd and 4th following the scum collapsing after harry is sent down.


Book it.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - *Manchester City (Bolton)*

Best (Worst) defense - *Liverpool (Bolton)*

Manager of the season - *Alan Pardew*

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - *Parker to Spurs/Enrique to Liverpool/Arteta to Arsenal (Downing to Liverpool)*

Most overrated player - *John Terry*

Most underrated player - *Laurent Koscielny*

Goal of the season - *RVP vs. Everton*

Game of the season - *Chelsea vs. Arsenal (3-5)*

Best individual player performance - *RVP vs. Chelsea*

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - *Arsenal will win a major trophy.*


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - Man City (Wigan)

Best (Worst) defense - Sunderland :side: (Bolton) 

Manager of the season - Pardew

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Ba (Downing)

Most overrated player - Nani 

Most underrated player - Seb Larsson

Goal of the season - RVP volley

Game of the season - Chelsea 3 - 5 Arsenal

Best individual player performance - YAK v Swansea

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Villa to be in a relegation battle, all 3 promoted teams to stay up


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - Man City (QPR)

Best (Worst) defense - Newcastle (Wigan) 

Manager of the season - Lambert

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Vorm (Keiron Dyer)

Most overrated player - Theo Walcott

Most underrated player - Marc Albrighton

Goal of the season - RVP VS Everton

Game of the season - Chelsea 3 - 5 Arsenal

Best individual player performance - Van Persie VS Chelsea

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Bolton to escape Relegation with Coyle still in charge


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Nani as most overrated? He has been our best outlet this season.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

overrated doesn't mean they're bad. Just not as good as they get talked up to be.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Right ok, I think he has probably been our best player this season anyway.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - Norwich (Bolton)

Best (Worst) defense - Swansea (Blackburn) 

Manager of the season - Paul Lambert

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Yakubu (Park)

Most overrated player - Theo Walcott

Most underrated player - Steve Morison

Goal of the season - Ryan Taylor vs Everton

Game of the season - United 2-3 Blackburn

Best individual player performance - Yakubu vs Swansea

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Steve Kean to lead Blackburn in to the top four Rovers to survive


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

RIP Gary Ablett


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - Man City (Wigan)

Best (Worst) defense - Liverpool (Blackburn)

Manager of the season - Paul Lambert

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Demba Ba (Downing)

Most overrated player - John Terry

Most underrated player - Michel Vorm

Goal of the season - -

Game of the season - Manchester United 8-2 Arsenal

Best individual player performance - RVP vs Chelsea

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Chelsea finish 6th


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best (Worst) attack - Man City (Swansea)

Best (Worst) defense - Liverpool (Bolton)

Manager of the season - 'Arry

Best (Worst) Summer Transfer - Parker (Downing) - taking price into account. On pure quality I'd say Aguero (Jenkinson).

Most overrated player - De Gea

Most underrated player - Ashley Young

Goal of the season - Ryan Taylor vs Everton

Game of the season - Wigan 3-3 Blackburn

Best individual player performance - Parker vs Spain 8*D

Fearless prediction for second half of the season - Suarez calls Rosicky a football

And finally, if anyone wants to throw out their best XI to date this season, go ahead...

RVP - Aguero
Bale - Modric - Parker - Silva
Enrique - Agger - Kompany - Richards
Hart​


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Someone's gonna get Frimponged today. Him and Henry in the same midfield is a serious safety hazard.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

torres and fat frank apparently candidates to get frimponged


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Cech, Bosingwa, Luiz, Terry, Cole, Romeu, Meireles, Lampard, Ramires, Mata, Torres

Don't really know what shape we are going with. Possibly a diamond midfield, but why Mata up top with Torres and not in the hole?

Sturridge is injured which sucks. Got a lot of youth on the bench; Chalobah, Hutchinson, Bertrand, McEachran, Lukaku as well as Turnbull and Ferreira.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

who the fuck is chalobah


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> who the fuck is chalobah


Captain of our youth team (centre back can play right back). Think he was also captain of England in the U17's world cup. Got a lot of potential.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

good english name there


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> torres and fat frank apparently candidates to get frimponged


Either would be a waste of a red card.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

who do you think is better sturridge or chicharito? i dont see them play a lot so i dont know.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> who do you think is better sturridge or chicharito? i dont see them play a lot so i dont know.


Sturridge has more to his game, but Hernandez is a much better finisher.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I think Sturridge is more creative but he's also greedier. I'd say Hernandez right now (injuries aside). Being less serious- Chelsea are paying the price for keeping Sturridge out of the team for so long. He now wants to make up for lost time which means only passing 1/50 times he gets the ball.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

i prefer sturridge but most will say hernandez


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Sturridge.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Hernandez, easily.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Tbf to Sturridge, this season he has played 20 games and has scored 10 goals, the majority of them playing out on the right. Hernandez has also played 20 games, but has only scored 6 - always playing through the middle.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Sturridge has more to his game, but Hernandez is a much better finisher.


i remember last time, everyone on this forum said hernadez is much betterr


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Depends if you've got other creative players in your side. If yes, Hernandez is probably more effective (i.e will score more) whereas Sturridge will create chances for himself. 

lol jk just want the Englishman.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

First time ever my attention will be solely on the darts tonight. All stokie final makes me want to cry. 

Think we'll get a draw at Blackburn though. Fancied us to lose until they beat United, its just how football works out. And Huth and Shawcross did a great job at containing Yak in the home fixture.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> i remember last time, everyone on this forum said hernadez is much betterr


Because Sturridge was unproven and Hernandez just came off an amazing debut season. So it was silly to say anything other than that.

I remember Evo said that they should have the same stats in FIFA 12.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Because Sturridge was unproven and Hernandez just came off an amazing debut season. So it was silly to say anything other than that.
> 
> *I remember Evo said that they should have the same stats in FIFA 12.*


*
*
do you agree now?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> Nani as most overrated? He has been our best outlet this season.


The only person who really overrates Nani is himself. See his haircut for details.

He's absolutely class though, I wouldn't swap him for any winger on the league. Because although he can drive you insane at time, it's mostly just because if he could be more consistent he'd be a top 5 player in the world, he's that talented. As it is, he still involved in more goals than just about anyone. And I like goals, I find they're useful.

Chelsea slayers Villa losing at home to Swansea.

As for the Sturridge/Hernandez debate. I think Welbeck can be better than both. I love Chicharito, he's one of the smartest and sharpest strikers in the league, but his touch can make him a liability. Sturridge is ahead of Welbeck right now, but I think Welbeck has far more potential.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

i hope chelsea defeats wolves and arsenal draws or loses(highly unlikely)


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

On the Sturridge/Javier debate. Clearly English is always better right? :side:

I'd rate Javier higher though the only thing Sturridge has over him is creativity. Aside from that Javier beats him in every department. Would take both at Liverpool in a heartbeat though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Tbf to Sturridge, this season he has played 20 games and has scored 10 goals, the majority of them playing out on the right. Hernandez has also played 20 games, but has only scored 6 - always playing through the middle.


yeah but 8 of Hernandez's appearances have been from the bench


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Young and talented Blackburn now losing. FFS UNITED!!!


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Crouchieeeeeeee


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Knew we wouldn't win today, and then when I saw that over the hill, lazy arsed, fat bastard Dunn came in for Rochina I knew we'd struggle. That cunt Crouch always scores against us. I should've put a bet on him scoring today. He's scored in his last five against us now!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Think we are gonna get an unscripted Royal Rumble at Molineux any second now, 5 yellow cards already


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Bound to be a red card in this Chelsea game, it's boiling over already.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

more defensive brilliance from chelsea


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> yeah but 8 of Hernandez's appearances have been from the bench


Because Welbeck has been better than him.

Also, Sturridge has came off the bench to score a few times this season. It's not impossible to do


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Chelsea's defending is League One like. Ward just missed a sitter the big nosed cunt.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

And after all that the first Red Card of the afternoon is at Loftus Road, Mr Barton for what seems to be Violent Conduct


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Because Welbeck has been better than him.
> 
> Also, Sturridge has came off the bench to score a few times this season. It's not impossible to do


He's been injured too and to be fair that came just as he was hitting formm


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Joey Barton sent off, anyone know what happened?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Because Welbeck has been better than him.
> 
> Also, Sturridge has came off the bench to score a few times this season. It's not impossible to do


he's only come off the bench once in the league


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

pilkington scores a belter across his body. that's why he's in my toty


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Didn't you pick that team before today's game though?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

lampard should not be on the pitch for that rash sliding tacke8*D and cole deserves a yellow card for kicking the stomach of that guy. torres, nice dive. wolves vs chelsea has been a very dirty and boring game


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Chelsea's website is filled with experts

Lampard off McEachran on
Terry off HUTCHINSON on
Cole off Bertrand on

Jesus freakin Navas....


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Didn't you pick that team before today's game though?


yeah and he's been class all season


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> he's only come off the bench once in the league


Came off it against Everton in the League Cup and scored the winner. And the one time in the league, he scored.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Joey Barton sent off, anyone know what happened?


off the ball headbutt is what i heard on twitter


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Final Score are saying it's an off the ball headbutt but QPR are implying there was no head contact between Barton and Johnson and that Johnson just went down clutching his head


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

RAMIRES.... AV IT!!!

LOL AVB CELEBRAATION


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Seven clubs and 105 PL games later. Wayne Routledge has finally scored a PL goal.


----------



## God™

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Meireles is awful. Can't pass, can't shoot.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

McLeish brings on Albrighton but takes off Ireland, an attacking midfielder- 2-0 down and Swansea haven't had an attack in the last 20 mins. fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Fat frank lucky to be on the pitch i hear.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Torres has lost nearly all his pace, it's scary.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Dirty fucks in chelsea/wolves game.



THUGS


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Get in Norwich, Lambert top manager.

Fuck off to the champ barton and warnock


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Unleash the McEachran!!!

.... yeah, thats really cheesy


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

BIG NOSED CUNT FTW!

:lmao Chelsea


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Drawing with the almighty Wigan, Fulham and Wolves


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Unleash the McEachran!!!
> 
> .... yeah, thats really cheesy


If that was AVB's plan to defend the 1-0 lead then it hasn't worked


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

lucky lucky chelsea


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> If that was AVB's plan to defend the 1-0 lead then it hasn't worked


I think AVB's plan was to revert to a *MEDIUM DEFENSIVE BLOCK*

LAMPARD!! NEVER DOUBTED YOU :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

lampard should never have been allowed to score after that disgrace of a challenge earlier


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

You mad bro???


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Shocking challenge it was.

Arsenal winning later will knock them back to 5th anyway. Chelsea winning does make the battle for CL spots fun, spurs and gunners could walk away with them if chelsea continued to fuck up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Edgehead 26 said:


> You mad bro???


no, doesnt change the fact it was a terrible studs up challenge.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Edgehead 26 said:


> You mad bro???


I'm sure hammil would be mad if fat frank broke his leg.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> lampard should never have been allowed to score after that disgrace of a challenge earlier


cosign


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

a team of racist thugs


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

No seriously. How the fucking fuck did we lose to fucking Blackburn?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> No seriously. How the fucking fuck did we lose to fucking Blackburn?


you put out a shit side that had the attitude that all they needed to do to win was rock up at the ground.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Aston Villa 14-0 Swansea

in corners :side:

f'n Swansea, shouldn't even be in the ENGLISH Premier League.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

not feeling confident today. hopefully Robin drags us to 3 more points.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

all the away sides lost, aston villa losing to swansea 0-2 is suprising after beating chelsea, finally chelsea won, even though not deserving after that bad lampard challenge, torres played very good, i think he should start instead of drogba


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> No seriously. How the fucking fuck did we lose to fucking Blackburn?


YAK and Park playing CM ohh and evra and de gea


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Torres was decent today in all honesty


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> *Aston Villa 14-0 Swansea
> 
> in corners *:side:
> 
> f'n Swansea, shouldn't even be in the ENGLISH Premier League.


wow, and still they could not beat them. :shocked:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> all the away sides lost, aston villa losing to swansea 0-2 is suprising after beating chelsea, finally chelsea won, even though not deserving after that bad lampard challenge, torres played very good, i think he should start instead of drogba


All of the away sides won.

Torres was ok. But never looked like getting away from the last defender. As IrishJet said, he's lost all pace. He's useless as a striker.

We suck. Seriously.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Swansea are the real epl barcelona not city.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

United team on wednesday.

Rooney

Park
Carrick
Berba
Welbeck

Diouf
Jones
Gibbo
Hernandez

Fryers
Rafael


You agree irishjet. will be some classic tinkering by fergie.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

thats a silly team. dropping de gea? WHY

rooney would play but a piss up is much more important.

ben amos to lead the frontline too. i have connections in the united boardroom, i know a guy that applies fergie's makeup.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> you put out a shit side that had the attitude that all they needed to do to win was rock up at the ground.


This is very well put.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> thats a silly team. dropping de gea? WHY
> 
> rooney would play but a piss up is much more important.
> 
> ben amos to lead the frontline too. i have connections in the united boardroom, i know a guy that applies fergie's makeup.



My Cousins friends sisters boyfriend has a uncle who's gran knows wazza and i can assure you he will play in goal.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> you put out a shit side that had the attitude that all they needed to do to win was rock up at the ground.


And against Blackburn, that should be be enough...:no:

Fucking Stoke and Bolton beat them at HOME. We couldn't beat them at OT. Fucking embarrassing.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> All of the away sides won.
> 
> Torres was ok. But never looked like getting away from the last defender. As IrishJet said, he's lost all pace. He's useless as a striker.
> 
> We suck. Seriously.


that pass he gave to ramires was brilliant,, he looks to be recovering his confidence, if he gets more games, he can get back on form, he performed better than drogba. he should start instead of drogba. aston villa sucks, they dont know how to shoot 11 shots 1 on target, 14 corners(no goals). (and they still beat chelsea)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Drogba>>Torres no contest. But looks like drogba doesn't want to be there anymore, at his best he is light years ahead of ladyboy.



Scholes to make a return and smash a 30 yarder past newcastle, sigh if only.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Drogba>>Torres no contest. But looks like drogba doesn't want to be there anymore, at his best he is light years ahead of ladyboy.
> 
> 
> 
> Scholes to make a return and smash a 30 yarder past newcastle, sigh if only.


yes i know that, in his best he is awesome, but he is already old,and i think he want to retire soon. the past few games he was not performing well


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> that pass he gave to ramires was brilliant,, he looks to be recovering his confidence, if he gets more games, he can get back on form, he performed better than drogba. he should start instead of drogba. aston villa sucks, they dont know how to shoot 11 shots 1 on target, 14 corners(no goals).


No. His pace is gone. He can't beat his defender anymore and even when he is through, he gets caught. And he is not smart enough to evolve his game. He's finished.



WWE_TNA said:


> Drogba>>Torres no contest. But looks like drogba doesn't want to be there anymore, at his best he is light years ahead of ladyboy.


They were more or less equal when they were both at their best. But both are past it now. Just happens Torres' demise has come so much earlier than it should have.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Obviously opinion but for me drogba was on another level in his prime absolute monster. I'd name drogba when naming best prem strikers ever but i doubt i'd mention torres but like i say just an opinion.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Obviously opinion but for me drogba was on another level in his prime absolute monster. I'd name drogba when naming best prem strikers ever but i doubt i'd mention torres but like i say just an opinion.


i am actually comparing the current torres to the current drogba, not the best drogba. i say torres should start instead of drogba,


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> No. His pace is gone. He can't beat his defender anymore and even when he is through, he gets caught. And he is not smart enough to evolve his game. He's finished.


It's really sad actually when you consider how he used to just leave defenders in the dust every time. He can adapt his game but he'll never be what he was IMO, still has a bit of class about him as he showed with the pass for the 2nd goal, but he used to be one of the, if not the most feared player in the PL. He was a defenders worst nightmare, just ask Vidic.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

torres cant play, his body has obviously gone, he's lost his pace, his confidence and his clinical finishing. drogba isnt much better mind you. chelsea should be getting games into lukaku


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Agreed AVB should be brave and try sturridge and Lukaku partnership.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

what about the mighty kalou? use him so chelsea can get screwed


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Gervinho is absolutely clueless in front of goal.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

If Gervinho didn't have the worst end product in football history he'd be world class.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

is he worst than robinho in finishing?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

nah gervinho once rounded the keeper and scored

very poor defending by fulham


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Koscielny has been class this season.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

fulham losing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

SUPER STOCKDALE

this defence is lolworthy. so bad


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

1-0 yessss. Super Stockdale.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> No seriously. How the fucking fuck did we lose to fucking Blackburn?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Arsenal playing some lovely football. Got a bit lucky with the deflected cross for the first goal but could've easily got a second right after.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Not that long ago fulham had a really good defensive unit i think with brede and hughes as the cb's, fucking senderos.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

What is Man United's team looking like for wednesday? The serious team, your comedy attempts are not welcome here :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> What is Man United's team looking like for wednesday? The serious team, your comedy attempts are not welcome here :side:


probably something like this if rio and smalling are fit

De gea

smalling
jones
rio
evra

valencia
carrick
giggs
nani

welbeck
rooney


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> What is Man United's team looking like for wednesday? The serious team, your comedy attempts are not welcome here :side:



Whatever it is the back 4 will be makeshift and ba will cut through it. could be a 3-3, 2-2, 3-2 who knows.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Run, Forrest, run!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Coquelin looks absolutely class.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

All away teams gonna win today let's hope it carries on tomorrow and wednesday.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Coquelin is very Impressive. Ruiz is has been class today. Walcott and Gervinho need to improve their finishing especially if Walcott wants to be a central striker :lmao

Edit: Szcesny nearly did a Dea Gea :lmao


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Djourou is off


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Djourou is a silly fucker.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Djourou is a silly fucker.


A Very clumsy and unneeded challenge

Edit: Squilacci is on


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Campbell. Lehmann. Henry.

We now know the next invincible Arsene will be on the phone to begging to come back.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Campbell. Lehmann. Henry.
> 
> We now know the next invincible Arsene will be on the phone to begging to come back.


Damnit Sidwell, I had a bad feeling today. Heard Arsene looking to loan Wayne Bridge


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Szczesny flaps at it. 1-1.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

what a flap from the keeper :side:


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

LOLZSNEY


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Szczesny doing his best De Gea impression.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Szczesny does a Dea Gea


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

That's two glaring errors Shezzers has made from corners in this half.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

It's been a wacky week.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

No way back now. Arsenal going on the defensive for the last 5 minutes . I have a very bad feeling. Djourou's sending off cost us the game.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Trying to remember the last time Rosicky did anything in an Arsenal shirt. He's appalling every time I see him play.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Rosicky misplacing 2 passes during a counter attack.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Mind you Arsenal should have had a Penalty


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Zamora with a thunderous Volley


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

ZAMORA 

What a game


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Arsenal :lmao.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

How many times has this happened :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

:lmao all the top teams dropping points


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

*BOBBY!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Arsenal with their best bottling job when they could have went above chelsea and closed gap on spurs again.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

The same players letting us down again. The squad seriously needs a clearance sale.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Wait? Arsenal Lost? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

:lmao @ Arsenal


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

What was Overrated saying? 8*D

Hopefully City hammer Liverpool tomorrow now. Can't expect West Brom to do anything to Spurs.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

We had a great first half. Fulham were the better side in the second half. Djourou's sending off changed the whole game we switched to defensive and I had a feeling after a barrage of Fulham attacks we were going to lose and I was right. Koscielny was solid throughout the game and Mertesacker suprisingly was quite good too. Coquelin was class today especially that isn't his actual position. Our main problems are the full backs, Gervinho and Walcott's finishing are both poor. Arteta and Ramsey were good in the first half building up soem chances until the Djourou incident. We should have had a penalty but Fulham were outstanding in the last 20 minutes, I thought Ruiz and Dembele and even Risse were fabulous today. Ruiz def MOTM today. Rosicky was very poor today, I would have preferred Arshavin to come on instead or even better Chamberlain. Robin was quiet in the second half too.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao all the top teams dropping points












HAPPY NEW YEAR 

Win against City tomorrow plz.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

:lmao at arsenal, well fulham outplayed arsenal in the 2nd half. good job fulham, yeah chelsea still in top 4. all top team losing, this league is crazy. hope city hammers liverpool


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I don't even know what to make of this season anymore. Crazy.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

The top teams are possibly the shittest bunch of top sides I've seen in EPL history.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> All away teams gonna win today let's hope it carries on tomorrow and wednesday.


you are wrong.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Honestly I don't think the top sides are getting shitter but rather the lower sides are getting slightly better and working harder against the bigger sides.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR
> 
> Win against City tomorrow plz.





> all the *TOP* teams dropping points


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Honestly I don't think the top sides are getting shitter but rather the lower sides are getting slightly better and working harder against the bigger sides.


i dont really think that, now i understand why man utd and man city got eliminated. the top team are getting worse. city improved a lot though


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Honestly I don't think the top sides are getting shitter but rather the lower sides are getting slightly better and working harder against the bigger sides.


The lower sides have got better, but the top sides have got shitter as well. Case in point - Chelsea struggled to get through their CL group, United and City dumped out.

Tbh, Ronaldo leaving weakened United, Drogba getting older weakened Chelsea, Arsenal always selling their best players have weakened them, Liverpool losing Torres and Gerrard to injuries weakened them...

All four of those teams are still trying to get things right again. Spurs and City have obviously improved.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> you are wrong.


hahahah the perfect jinx.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

:lmao Rosicky's marking on that goal


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Match of the day might be fun tonight after all.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

i would not be suprised at all if arsenal and chelsea are eliminated from the champions league.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> i dont really think that, now i understand why man utd and man city got eliminated. the top team are getting worse. city improved a lot though





Joel said:


> The lower sides have got better, but the top sides have got shitter as well. Case in point - Chelsea struggled to get through their CL group, United and City dumped out.
> 
> Tbh, Ronaldo leaving weakened United, Drogba getting older weakened Chelsea, Arsenal always selling their best players have weakened them, Liverpool losing Torres and Gerrard to injuries weakened them...
> 
> All four of those teams are still trying to get things right again. Spurs and City have obviously improved.


Fair point forgot the EPL did horrendous in the Champo league & well even Europa league. I dunno what happened to United though. At the start of the season they seemed like the 2nd best team in the World behind Barca in terms of their movement and ability now they don't look like they are even worthy to lace Messi's boots. Arsenal are relying heavily on RVP (didn't realise he's scored 17 goals already), Our Midfield misses Stevie & Lucas badly & Chelsea's defence is just plain bad.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

JFC. it's not february yet. 

effing fulham. real solid club. should finish around 10th. Maybe higher.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Five of the big six have more points now than they did this time last season so people are obviously just rushing to conclusions based on current form. It is unusual though to see so many of the top teams struggle over the same weekend.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

missed the match.

how bad was the missed penalty call on Gervinho?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Henry Hill said:


> Five of the big six are in better positions now than they were this time last season so people are obviously just rushing to conclusions based on current form. It is unusual though to see so many of the top teams struggle over the same weekend.


By big six I assume you mean Man U,City, Chelsea, Arsenal, Spurs & Pool? I know we are in a better position but isn't Arsenal in worse positions and Man U & Chelsea pretty much around the same if not slightly worse? I know Spurs are doing slightly better though & City obviously.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

RVP plays well gunners will beat milan, chelsea will spend 40+m and beat napoli


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> By big six I assume you mean Man U,City, Chelsea, Arsenal, Spurs & Pool? I know we are in a better position but isn't Arsenal in worse positions and Man U & Chelsea pretty much around the same if not slightly worse? I know Spurs are doing slightly better though & City obviously.


*29th Dec 2010:*

1.) Man Utd - 38 points from 18 games
2.) Man City - 38 points from 20 games
3.) Arsenal - 36 points from 19 games
4.) Chelsea - 34 points from 19 games
5.) Spurs - 33 points from 19 games
12.) Liverpool - 22 points from 18 games

*2nd Jan 2012:*

1.) Man City - 45 points from 19 games 
2.) Man Utd - 45 points from 19 games
3.) Spurs - 39 points from 18 games
4.) Chelsea - 37 points from 20 games
5.) Arsenal - 36 points from 20 games
6.) Liverpool - 34 points from 19 games


People just getting carried away....


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Cough 2012 cough.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

reason is that, epl team also done bad in europe, last year they did well, that is why, i dont think people are getting carried away. wwe tna, what if thiago silva shut him down. and our front line can crush the defence of arsenal.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Cough 2012 cough.


Date is wrong but stats are still correct and show that only Arsenal are worse than last season from a points perspective.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> reason is that, epl team also done bad in europe, that is why. wwe tna, what if thiago silva shut him down. and our front line can crush the defence of arsenal


Milan could easily win and it would not shock me but arsenal play at a very quick tempo which milan might struggle with and they will play much better than they did tonight.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Milan could easily win and it would not shock me but arsenal play at a very quick tempo which milan might struggle with and *they will play much better than they did tonight.*


that is pretty obvious. tottenham is doing better now cause they are not in champions league like last year, they were in europa league but they did not give a shit, liverpool last year had roy hodgson as their manager plus they played in europa league.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Any chance we will see henry vs leeds next monday.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Any chance we will see henry vs leeds next monday.


I must be one of few on here that doesn't want to see it happen, tbh. I get that he's not as good as he once was, but anyone who's stuck four goals past a team in one game in the past seems like someone I don't want to see playing us again. Don't stand much of a shot anyway, unfortunately, after we just didn't play well enough against United in the Carling Cup; Ken Bates, get out the old chequebook.

Unless... Andros Townsend to score the winner against Arsenal? :hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Leeds will give arsenal a good go like they did last year, i think they did anyway?


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

What's all this fuss I've hearing that Chelsea players should have been sent off? Sorry didn't watch the game.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Henry Hill said:


> *29th Dec 2010:*
> 
> 1.) Man Utd - 38 points from 18 games
> 2.) Man City - 38 points from 20 games
> 3.) Arsenal - 36 points from 19 games
> 4.) Chelsea - 34 points from 19 games
> 5.) Spurs - 33 points from 19 games
> 12.) Liverpool - 22 points from 18 games
> 
> *2nd Jan 2012:*
> 
> 1.) Man City - 45 points from 19 games
> 2.) Man Utd - 45 points from 19 games
> 3.) Spurs - 39 points from 18 games
> 4.) Chelsea - 37 points from 20 games
> 5.) Arsenal - 36 points from 20 games
> 6.) Liverpool - 34 points from 19 games
> 
> 
> People just getting carried away....


Fair point I was thinking about it in terms of league position and yeah Us, City & Spurs are the only ones to improve overall. From a points perspective though I guess yeah most teams have improved. On saying that though Man U have looked poor yet still been winning, Chelsea last season were losing a lot around this time this year they are just drawing a lot which raises their figure and Arsenal's figure would easily be lowered if it wasn't for RVP. I'd still say overall only Spurs, City & Us have improved.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> missed the match.
> 
> how bad was the missed penalty call on Gervinho?


Didn't look like a penalty at all until I saw the slow-mo replay. Very harsh to blame the ref for missing it.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

EPL top teams got shitter this is the same as Serie A in 2006 when Juve went to Serie B the top teams got shitter and the league went in a decline now it's EPL turn


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Hyperblast said:


> What's all this fuss I've hearing that Chelsea players should have been sent off? Sorry didn't watch the game.


lampard should have been sent off for a rash sliding tackle, and cole deserved a yellow card at least for kicking a guy into the stomach. 





Chain Gang solider said:


> Fair point I was thinking about it in terms of league position and yeah Us, City & Spurs are the only ones to improve overall. From a points perspective though I guess yeah most teams have improved. On saying that though Man U have looked poor yet still been winning, Chelsea last season were losing a lot around this time this year they are just drawing a lot which raises their figure and Arsenal's figure would easily be lowered if it wasn't for RVP. I'd still say overall only Spurs, City & Us have improved.


dont forget that last year spurs played in the champions league.




Nitromalta said:


> EPL top teams got shitter this is the same as Serie A in 2006 when Juve went to Serie B the top teams got shitter and the league went in a decline now it's EPL turn


i would not say 2006, we won it on 2007, i think it is after 2007. if napoli and milan eliminates chelsea and arsenal, it will prove that the league is declining(not talking about popularity). if they dont then the premier league is not declining.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*










Arsenal's transfer funds are in his right pocket.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> EPL top teams got shitter this is the same as Serie A in 2006 when Juve went to Serie B the top teams got shitter and the league went in a decline now it's EPL turn


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> EPL top teams got shitter this is the same as Serie A in 2006 when Juve went to Serie B the top teams got shitter and the league went in a decline now it's EPL turn


I'm guessing that the match fixing scandel that rocked Serie A had nothing to do with it either.....


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

What about this current match fixing scandal that's going on in Serie A? How do we all feel about that?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> What about this current match fixing scandal that's going on in Serie A? How do we all feel about that?


There's another one? :lmao for fuck sake Italian teams must be so stupid. So, Nitromalta whats the reasoning behind this.... because they hate the English Leagues?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Yea, they have been caught out fixing games so that people can win at the bookies. Looks like Cristiano Doni is going to jail because of it.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Italian_football_scandal

Well, I know its Wiki the worlds greatest source :side: but it does talk in some detail about it.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Tarnishing Beppe Signori's name sucks, but this whole culture of match fixing is endemic in Italian football sadly.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

MOTD, Gabby looking bangable.


Ref you idiot, shocking from fatboy frank.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Damn, I forgot MOTD was on. Was too busy watching the Darts final...

also, I just won £670 to it.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> There's another one? :lmao for fuck sake Italian teams must be so stupid. So, Nitromalta whats the reasoning behind this.... because they hate the English Leagues?


reason is because, italian football is freaking corrupted, it sad. but it has nothing to do with serie a except for atalanta. it is about small shit teams. reason why italian football declined is the match fixing. screw them.




WWE_TNA said:


> MOTD, Gabby looking bangable.
> 
> 
> Ref you idiot, shocking from *fatboy frank.*


why are people here calling frank fat, he is not so fat.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*










Bradley Johnson at the darts :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Bradley Johnson at the darts :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao Brilliant.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Bradley Johnson at the darts :lmao


:side: Still doesn't earn him any kudos points because he plays for those inbred fuckers also known as Norwich City.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

hahaha Joey Barton seems to get wiped out nearly every game.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

1. Bradley Johnson is a playacting cunt

2. I don't often like to critisice my fellow referee's but by the Laws of the Game then the linesman should of stopped the game when he saw the Barton touch heads with Johnson and I think Warnock maybe right when he says the lines and the Referee have just guessed it unless they've seen a seperate "headbutt" sometime during the melee which the camer's never picked up


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*






This is brilliant :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Free car sticker :lmao 

BLACKBURN CHAMPIONS 2012/13!!!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

FORZA BLACKBURN

The AVB celebration was one of the worst things I've ever seen. Ridiculously stupid. Favourite quote from last night when Bosingwa was coming forward: "Bosingwa is leading the Chelsea charge". And yeah, Lampard's tackle was shit, and Cole's kick at Doyle was ridiculous.



T-C said:


> Nani as most overrated? He has been our best outlet this season.


Still overrated when people consider him to be consistent. Game against Blackburn highlighted that to no end. Not saying he's a poor player though, because he obviously isn't.

Oh, and where's I SAID I'D TAKE CHEZZERS OVER DE GEA EASILY?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> FORZA BLACKBURN
> 
> The AVB celebration was one of the worst things I've ever seen. Ridiculously stupid. Favourite quote from last night when Bosingwa was coming forward: "Bosingwa is leading the Chelsea charge". And yeah, Lampard's tackle was shit, and Cole's kick at Doyle was ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Still overrated when people consider him to be consistent. Game against Blackburn highlighted that to no end. Not saying he's a poor player though, because he obviously isn't.
> 
> Oh, and where's I SAID I'D TAKE CHEZZERS OVER DE GEA EASILY?


The celebration was a joke, David Luiz trying to have his own private love-in with the boss after the second goal was a lovely moment too...

Ah right ok, anyway I think he is as consistent as you get for the type of player he is. I can't think of any out and out wingers that are more consistent. Plus he is waaay more consistent than Rooney, who many claim to be our STAR MAN.

It also doesn't help him when he gets shifted to the other side of the pitch to allow for the very one footed Valencia to play in Nani's best position, not even allowing for switching during the game. But yea, that is more of a gripe with the composition of the United squad.

When thinking of most overrated I would throw Ashley Young's name into the ring as well.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Luiz is probably just happy AVB lets him play. :side:

I actually think Valencia has been better than Nani overall this season (when not injured, obv), but you're right that Nani has to play on the wrong side for him to allow Valencia into the team.

Ashley Young seems to either be overrated or underrated, depending on the time. He's a solid player, but when in good form, a lot of people on here seemed to be treating him like God (aka Tim Krul :side. Now he's in poor form, the opinion has swung completely.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

My opinion on Young has always been a good player who shows flashes of brilliance at times. Nothing more.

I got blasted in the summer for it...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

He also spends more time on the deck than on his feet.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

CHEZZERS DOESNT MAKE MISTAKES

MORE WEEKENDS LIKE THIS AND WE'LL PUSH FOR THE TITLE


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I think Luiz sometimes takes his joke character too far, not when he's defending though, that never gets old.

Valencia has come good the last couple of games but he went through a period of about 7 games where he was awful, typified by his performance against Crystal Palace. Valencia irritates me as he clearly has a lot of talent but he lacks the balls and confidence Nani has. Valencia takes the easy option and passes the buck too often when he is in the position to make a real difference. If he could add that to his game he would be brilliant, but he is below Nani for me.

I couldn't believe the money we spent on Young at the time. Played well up until the Arsenal game, but since then he has been what I thought he would be. Not a United player. Villa did great business on him and Downing.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> My opinion on Young has always been a good player who shows flashes of brilliance at times. Nothing more.
> 
> I got blasted in the summer for it...


I said he was a waste of money considering United had more urgent priorities than the wings as they already have Valencia and Nani. Changed my mind first few weeks of the season when he was superb for both Man Utd and England, though the past couple of months he's been far from impressive. I think i'll wait until the end of the season before judging him.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> My opinion on Young has always been a good player who shows flashes of brilliance at times. Nothing more.
> 
> I got blasted in the summer for it...


I'm guessing this was at the time when he was considered Godly? Pretty much shows what I'm talking about if so. Compare that to what United fans were saying a week or so ago on here.



Kiz said:


> CHEZZERS DOESNT MAKE MISTAKES
> 
> MORE WEEKENDS LIKE THIS AND WE'LL PUSH FOR THE TITLE


MOST SOLID DEFENCE IN THE LEAGUE



T-C said:


> I think Luiz sometimes takes his joke character too far, not when he's defending though, that never gets old.
> 
> Valencia has come good the last couple of games but he went through a period of about 7 games where he was awful, typified by his performance against Crystal Palace. Valencia irritates me as he clearly has a lot of talent but he lacks the balls and confidence Nani has. Valencia takes the easy option and passes the buck too often when he is in the position to make a real difference. If he could add that to his game he would be brilliant, but he is below Nani for me.
> 
> I couldn't believe the money we spent on Young at the time. Played well up until the Arsenal game, but since then he has been what I thought he would be. Not a United player. Villa did great business on him and Downing.


Didn't see the League Cup game, but what I have seen, I've liked from Valencia. Enjoy seeing him get to the line and cut the ball back, but I agree that he's not as confident as Nani. Sometimes that can be Nani's downfall when he seems to get far too hungry, but it's also a great attribute when he's at his best.

Villa can go fuck themselves. :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> I said he was a waste of money considering United had more urgent priorities than the wings as they already have Valencia and Nani. Changed my mind first few weeks of the season when he was superb for both Man Utd and England, though the past couple of months he's been far from impressive. I think i'll wait until the end of the season before judging him.


Man, that was just his honeymoon period. AVB had one of those too, but in the end, reality kicks in and you're not really _that_ good.

He's a good squad player for United, but as you said, they had higher priorities that they did not fill last summer.



BkB Hulk said:


> I'm guessing this was at the time when he was considered Godly? Pretty much shows what I'm talking about if so. Compare that to what United fans were saying a week or so ago on here.


This was in the summer, just after he signed. I just made note that no one even talked about how good he was during the previous season and all of a sudden he was this great player. I'm not going to call names, because I don't do that, but a lot of Man _united07_ fans were _Forever_ angry with me. I wasn't even trolling as I never use any _gimmicks_. In retrospect, I should have just stayed _silent_ :side:


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Thanks for not naming anyone in particular. It could have been embarrassing for them.



BkB Hulk said:


> Didn't see the League Cup game, but what I have seen, I've liked from Valencia. Enjoy seeing him get to the line and cut the ball back, but I agree that he's not as confident as Nani. Sometimes that can be Nani's downfall when he seems to get far too hungry, but it's also a great attribute when he's at his best.
> 
> Villa can go fuck themselves. :side:


He has come good again in the last 3 games, but before that he was mediocre. The annoying thing with Valencia is when he can clearly take his fullback on but he will too happily pass the buck by just passing it backwards. To go to the next level he needs more courage in the final third, as when he takes the full back on he invariably gets to the byline.

Yea, fuck Villa.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> This was in the summer, just after he signed. I just made note that no one even talked about how good he was during the previous season and all of a sudden he was this great player. I'm not going to call names, because I don't do that, but a lot of Man _united07_ fans were _Forever_ angry with me. I wasn't even trolling as I never use any _gimmicks_. In retrospect, I should have just stayed _silent_ :side:


At least he had a honeymoon period. I remember some of the Liverpool fans on here delighted they'd signed Downing, (For me, along with Barry he's just the epitome of an extremely average generation of English players that wouldn't get anywhere near a top team in another big country) and I don't remember anyone agreeing with me when I said Bellamy was a far better player.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

To be fair, I'd like NoGimmicksNeeded more active in here. One of the better football posters.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> Thanks for not naming anyone in particular. It could have been embarrassing for them.


It would be hard for me to remember them anyway.

So which club is going to be affected the most by the ACoN (quantity wise, not quality).



BkB Hulk said:


> To be fair, I'd like NoGimmicksNeeded more active in here. One of the better football posters.


Definitely. I think everyone brings something if I'm honest. Even nitromalta.

(reymisteriofan is my boy, so I can't be dissing him)


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

The fact that Squallaci had to play is criminal in itself.

Squarly-shit, and Rosicky both can fuck off after today.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Quantity, I'm guessing Chelsea, no?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Suarez and JT. They'll be heartbroken when all their black brothers leave.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> It would be hard for me to remember them anyway.
> 
> So which club is going to be affected the most by the ACoN (quantity wise, not quality).


We have 2, anyone have more?

Edit: Yeah, probably Chelsea.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I think we only have 2 going; Drogba and Kalou. Essien is still injured and unfortunately Nigeria didn't make it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

arsenal are going to screwed without gerinvho. right now, walcott is in dire form. just dreadful.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

That is a shame about Mikel.



Mikey Damage said:


> arsenal are going to screwed without gerinvho. right now,* walcott is in dire form. just dreadful.*


no. really?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> I think we only have 2 going; Drogba and Kalou. Essien is still injured and unfortunately Nigeria didn't make it.












Oh you, tehehe.



Mikey Damage said:


> arsenal are going to screwed without gerinvho. right now, walcott is in dire form. just dreadful.


Who will miss dead easy chances now? Better bring in Torres. :side:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> It would be hard for me to remember them anyway.
> 
> So which club is going to be affected the most by the ACoN (quantity wise, not quality).
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely. I think everyone brings something if I'm honest. Even nitromalta.
> 
> (*reymisteriofan is my boy, so I can't be dissing him*)



He gave me a FORZA SUNDERLAND rep, so we're cool now too.

I dont think Egypt qualified this year, so we don't lose Elmohamady and Sessegnon plays for Benin (lol) so not like they made it. ACoN is quite nice to us this time. If it was last year with our 3 Ghanaians i'd be sad though. Shame we don't play newcastle this month w/ no Ba and Tiote :side:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

wenger blames the ref for the loss. i did not see the 1st half, but in the 2nd half fulham deserves the win. 




Joel said:


> I think we only have 2 going; Drogba and Kalou. Essien is still injured and unfortunately Nigeria didn't make it.


is essien a starter(before that injury)


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

really really really, tc.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Oh you, tehehe.


Look how good he looks in the United kit  We should not have been able to buy him on account of tapping up!



Shepard said:


> He gave me a FORZA SUNDERLAND rep, so we're cool now too.


He's a good lad. As someone said, he is harmless.

His "Evra isn't proud to be black" comment was great.

I want to get him back into the green.

Not nitromalta though. He needs to find peace and love first.



reymisteriofan said:


> is essien a starter(before that injury)


Yes, but he was shite last season.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> Shame we don't play newcastle this month w/ no Ba and Tiote :side:


Always needing an advantage amirite :side:

Also, fuck Stoke being a point behind us.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Mikel was one of the best bits of business Fergie ever did.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Always needing an advantage amirite :side:



Idk, you're the one who bribed our manager for the last few years 8*D

I'm still apprehensive going into the derby, but we can't be any worse than the games we had when brucey was here surely. I don't think my CP can take the rapage it took after the 1-0, thank god I wasn't here for the 5-1 :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

essien is one of the best pure dm's around if he wasnt a crock


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

wouldn't call him a pure dm, much more of a box to box player, closest thing i've seen in the EPL to vieira since he retired. i remember that wicked banana shot he scored a few years back, i think it was against newcastle and i'm pretty sure it was the same week that the wigan player (figueora maybe?) scored from the half way line.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> He's a good lad. As someone said, he is harmless.
> 
> His "Evra isn't proud to be black" comment was great.
> 
> I want to get him back into the green.


all done. anyone else you want in the green?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

i remember when i saw essien score a fantastic goal against barca,


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> all done. anyone else you want in the green?


*lurks*


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

BIG TIME RUS with dat rep power :side:

Essien scored a wonder goal vs Arsenal wasn't it? I remember him scoring a total screamer.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

BIG MAN RUS


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> i remember when i saw essien score a fantastic goal against barca,


I remember this goal from the same game






8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> BIG MAN RUS


leader of men, england's WF's Lion

also b/c i haven't said it yet, lol @ arsenal. shame we're going to get bent over by City


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> I remember this goal from the same game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D


i like that goal, both goals were fantastic.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Here's the banana goal I was talking about






Someone even took the time to dub The Beatles over it.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

To quote a truly great Sky Sports commentator, my word.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> all done. anyone else you want in the green?


You're a great man, RUSH. I would call you WF's Superman, but Superman's weakness is kryptonite, not poor eyesight 



Seb said:


> I remember this goal from the same game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D


See, why you gotta go and dampen the mood, Seb?


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*










He's clearly struggling the old man...and his team of thugs.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

yeah fuck you rus and your poor TINY EYES


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Here's the banana goal I was talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone even took the time to dub The Beatles over it.


what a beauty, brilliant


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Managed to catch the second half of the Arsenal game...wow what a collapse.

All these last minute goal games have me excited for City/Liverpool tomorrow. If you asked me a month ago I would have said City would run all over Liverpool, but now I'm not so sure. Saurez is eligible for this game and Gerrard looks to be in great form, while on the other hand City have dropped significantly in form.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> Managed to catch the second half of the Arsenal game...wow what a collapse.
> 
> All these last minute goal games have me excited for City/Liverpool tomorrow. If you asked me a month ago I would have said City would run all over Liverpool, but now I'm not so sure. Saurez is eligible for this game and Gerrard looks to be in great form, while on the other hand City have dropped significantly in form.


hope city wins so my epl team chelsea stay on top 4.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> hope city wins so my epl team chelsea stay on top 4.


I take it from your posts that you support Milan, Chelsea and Real Madrid?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

FORZA MILAN, HALA MADRID, CHELSEACHARGE

lol Arsenal btw.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

City will rape us at the Etihad after being poor away from home for the past two games. And you know what the worst part is? I have to get up at like 6:30 to see it.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

yeah its going to be a struggle to wake up early to watch it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Depends what trash is on MTV tonight. :side:

I still maintain that we should try to suck up to City before the game to get their guard down. Giving YAYA and Mario a puppy before the game is a winner.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

MTV has got nothing good on. Still have some eps of Teen Mom and 16 and Pregnant recorded that i'll watch. Probably get a few hours of sleep before the game though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

top gear and some espn docos. beauty


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> This is brilliant :lmao


This guy would make a great man united fan with his IQ


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Dunno what Wenger said to our boys at halftime but that second half not a single one of our players gave a flying foosh at what happened.

Few questions??
Why does Alex Song do a piruette everytime he touches the ball. It makes him look sloppy and he spends so much time doing his turn to nowhere he messes up his pass.

Has a side ever had 2 'wingers' 'inside forwards' (for the FM lovers) so easy to play against than us with Gervinho and Walcott. One its safer to let him turn inside and shoot. And the other if you just let him run he forgets how to stop and takes the ball of the pitch for you job done.

Even though we only had 1 man sent off we finished the game with 7 men. (Rosicky and Squillaci both need to retire neither are footballers (nor football's). And RVP was dead on his feet for the last 15 minutes.

Most embarrsingly is the fact that if Spurs win both their games in hand they'll be 9 points infront of us. #northlondoniswhite??? Yet none of the fans care they just want to have a few nostalgia moment sat seeing Henry in an arsenal shirt again. Problem is Henry is 34 and left spain because his back couldnt stand up to proper football anymore. If he makes it through this 6 week loan uninjured ill be amazed. Not saying its not nice to have him back im all for a nostalgia moment just anyone expecting an impact is going to be disappointed and come march when he's our only January signing and we fall away again hope they are all still glad the 'king' came home.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

It's okay, you've also been linked to Richardson and Bridge.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Pretty much agree with your post.

Walcott/Gervinho have issues.

We absolutely need cover for RVP.

Those two losers do need to leave. 

And Henry will not have an impact during this loan. 


Still blindly holding onto hope that Wilshere will return soon and reduce the playing time for Ramsey, and Rosicky. And also be the catalyst to a top 3 finish. :mark:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Wenger's problem is he never drifts away from this 4-5-1/4-3-3 formation he's used the last few years, and it becomes all very predictable at times for Arsenal. You can hardly blame Rosicky or Squillaci for Arsenal just being generally weak and unable to hold onto a lead, the whole team collapsed.

Ahwell, atleast THE KING is back 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> This was in the summer, just after he signed. I just made note that no one even talked about how good he was during the previous season and all of a sudden he was this great player. I'm not going to call names, because I don't do that, but a lot of Man _united07_ fans were _Forever_ angry with me. I wasn't even trolling as I never use any _gimmicks_. In retrospect, I should have just stayed _silent_ :side:


erm cant remember ever getting angry, i just remember i had a debate with Seb about him, as Seb kept saying united didnt need another right winger, but i kept saying he would play on the left. But i wouldnt write Young off just yet, he's had a couple of games when he's gone missing, but all players go through patches like that.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

We need a creative spark in the middle and Ramsey isn't the guy yet. He has potential but he's not up there to be our standing CAM. I'm also not expecting any magic from Wilshere when he returns. He will take his time to find the groove and we don't have time.

The front three was poor last night. RVP had to come deep so many times and he was almost isolated in the front. Gervinho can't seem to score even if his life depended on it and Walcott is Walcott. I've always wanted Arshavin in the CAM role and surely against lesser clubs, it could work.

Looking at Walcott and Gervinho, I'm almost willing to try it out with Ox and Ryo. Walcott is useless 90% of the time and Gervinho doesn't know how to shoot or pass properly in the penalty box.

This is just ridiculous. We only got 1 point out of 6 from Fulham. That's unacceptable.

And I agree that Wenger is too rigid to change this formation. He needs to--at times--use variations. I don't care if it it is two pure strikers up front or whatever, but the formation rigidity has made us far more predictable.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> Wenger's problem is he never drifts away from this 4-5-1/4-3-3 formation he's used the last few years, and it becomes all very predictable at times for Arsenal. You can hardly blame Rosicky or Squillaci for Arsenal just being generally weak and unable to hold onto a lead, the whole team collapsed.
> 
> Ahwell, atleast THE KING is back 8*D


Ye i remember the days when we used to have tactics and approach games in different ways. Sad at what he's become really.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Arsene's definitely going to live by his 'I have a square peg with a round hole and I'm going to pound it in until it fits' mantra. He's rather stubborn nowadays.

Taking 1 out of 6 is pretty bad vs Fulham. Even though they're not that bad. Still, that's just not enough points.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

side point. After being IMO the best forward in the world in 2011. RVP suffering goal drought no goals in 2012. How long will this barren spell last.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Arsene's definitely going to live by his 'I have a square peg with a round hole and I'm going to pound it in until it fits' mantra. He's rather stubborn nowadays.
> 
> Taking 1 out of 6 is pretty bad vs Fulham. Even though they're not that bad. Still, that's just not enough points.


i think AVB is going with the same idea


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Well his captain used the same idea on Bridge's girl.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Don't see Liverpool getting anything out of tonight's game. 2/3-0. 

Hope to see a Balotelli red again tho.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> side point. After being IMO the best forward in the world in 2011. RVP suffering goal drought no goals in 2012. How long will this barren spell last.


I thought about this. I know it's just been a game before he last scored and 2012 has just started but I can sense RVP entering a phase where he won't score much. I hope I'm wrong though because the chances are--either we lose or draw when he doesn't score. Last night was a classic example.

During the game, I was thinking how desperately RVP needs a rest. He seems to have lost that sharpness recently and it's mostly because he has been overplayed. This is why we need a striker. We need Podolski. Wenger has the knack of playing his best players until they reach breaking point, and we cannot afford this to happen with RVP. He IS Arsenal, atm. I'm glad that he will get the much needed rest from now until the Swansea match.

Let's see what Park does in the FA Cup tie. I'm interested to see his "progress."


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

For Chelsea and Arsenal I'd like to see out and out wingers bought and to reform back to 4 4 fucking 2.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



tomkim said:


> For Chelsea and Arsenal I'd like to see out and out wingers bought and to reform back to 4 4 fucking 2.








:lmao olly from redcafe


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> I take it from your posts that you support Milan, Chelsea and Real Madrid?


no, my favourite is ac milan(all time favourite), chelsea is my fave epl team, like your is spurs, i dont support real, i just hate barca, and the only team that can stop barca in la liga is real madrid(hence i want them to win the league instead of barca, cause they are the only one who can apart from barca).


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Big opportunity for Spurs tonight. With our game in hand coming up next Wednesday and rounding off our 3rd home game against Wolves, it's a big chance to put some real pressure on the top two, especially as both have Liverpool/Newcastle the next few days.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> BIG MAN RUS


:lmao

That’s my new usertitle right dere.

Reyfan and Nitro in the green- I don’t think they should be in the red but I was used to it. And it matched FORZA MILAN’s colours. 8*D



BkB Hulk said:


> Villa can go fuck themselves. :side:





T-C said:


> Yea, fuck Villa.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

fuck villa. hope man city wins today, liverpool stay 6th or 5th i dont care but no 4th place


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Yeah Fuck David Villa.



That wenger gif is brillant.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Villa > Ibrahimovic

u mad, brah?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

aston villa > david villa

just like 

valencia FC > valencia


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Villa>Chelsea>city>Blackburn>United>arsenal ohhhh shit


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

all arsenal need to to do is beat villa and then arsenal wouldve beaten themselves and it would create a paradox that destroys the premier league


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> all arsenal need to to do is beat villa and then arsenal wouldve beaten themselves and it would create a paradox that destroys the premier league


they did that already. 




WWE_TNA said:


> Villa>Chelsea>city>Blackburn>United>arsenal ohhhh shit


swansea defeated villa, then swansea>villa>chelsea>city>blackburn>utd>arsenal, ohhh shit


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Swansea do actually play better football than all those sides, so that's probably true (Y)


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

FORZA SWANSEA


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Swansea do actually play better football than all those sides, so that's probably true (Y)


yeah by parking the bus, villa got 14 corners against them and scored no goals


----------



## Nas

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

lol, swansea didn't park the bus.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Nas said:


> lol, swansea didn't park the bus.


against liverpool and newcastle they did.i never said they park the bus against villa


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



tomkim said:


> For Chelsea and Arsenal I'd like to see out and out wingers bought and to reform back to 4 4 fucking 2.


Problem is we dont have any midfielders who can play in a 4-4-2.

Song is too limited and needs the protection of two others in the to make up for the fact he cant pass consistantly and goes wandering out of position.

Ramsey is still fearful of his injury when you watch him closely you can see him want to go in for tackles but pull out and just try to stand off on 50/50's. Perfectly understandable and is ok when we have someone covering behind him but that leaves big gaps if only had 2 in there.

Arteta isnt versatile enough to be a CM in a two either thats why he was best when Everton had Graveson and Carsley and he just could do what he wanted.

Diaby is a disgrace to football. anyone who wants to see him in a 4-4-2 should go watch the Arsenal vs Man Utd F.A Cup game again with our amazing Denilson Diaby partnership.

Wilshere too much of a liabitily. Cant tackle at all. he's one of few players who are later than scholes in tackles.

Rosicky shouldnt ever get on the pitch him in a 4-4-2 centre midfield role would be laughable.

then who else - Coquelin who's better at full back, Pingpong who hopefully will never come back from the dingles, Arshavin central in a 2 wouldnt work because he doesnt like running..


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

We can play 4-4-2 if we buy Montolivo. 

Yeah, dreamland.

Arteta is fine. He has calmed down the midfield a lot. Ramsey isn't good enough to be the premier midfield attacker in any formation. Song can be brilliant and he is somebody who has really improved.

I'm more in favor of a diamond 4-4-2 but we don't have the full backs for that. When Sagna and Santos return, it could work. 4-2-3-1 sounds amazing if Arshavin laced up his boots. The best formation for us is definitely 4-2-3-1 but I'd like us to play with two strikers up front--just so that we could be unpredictable again.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> against liverpool and newcastle they did.i never said they park the bus against villa


You said they parked the bhus, then villa got 14 corners and didn not score which implied you were talking about Villa :lmao. Jesus, Italian Football fans stick to the other football thread.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> You said they parked the bhus, then villa got 14 corners and didn not score which implied you were talking about Villa :lmao. Jesus,* Italian Football fans stick to the other football thread*.


why should i


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



> Liverpool FC have this afternoon [Tuesday 3 January 2012] informed The FA that they will not be appealing the decision of an Independent Regulatory Commission in relation to the recently proven misconduct charge against Luis Suarez.
> 
> Suarez will be suspended with immediate effect for a period of eight matches, starting with this evening’s fixture against Manchester City. Suarez was also fined £40,000 and was warned as to his future conduct.


means his first match back will be against united


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Didn't know the ban went into effect today. 

CARROLL will have to sink City now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

They could have at least waited until tomorrow to the the FA Damn. Ahh well 

BIG ANDEH'S TIME TO SHINE


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

No surprise they're not appealing, it'll at least salvage some dignity for the club and Suarez and allow all parties to move on, as the FA have made the club look completely idiotic throughout this case. Surprised to see them announce this now right before the City game, didn't they have another week or so before they announced if they wanted to appeal?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Yeah I'm pretty sure we had up till like the 13th of Jan to appeal it. That being the case and them knowing there were not gonna appeal after all I'm surprised they didn't try play to their advantage and use him up till the last date.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

:lmao how bitter can you get with liverpool's statement



> It is our strongly held conviction that the Football Association and the panel it selected constructed a highly subjective case against Luis Suarez based on an accusation that was ultimately unsubstantiated.
> 
> The FA and the panel chose to consistently and methodically accept and embrace arguments leading to a set of conclusions that found Mr. Suarez to "probably" be guilty while in the same manner deciding to completely dismiss the testimony that countered their overall suppositions.
> 
> Mr. Evra was deemed to be credible in spite of admitting that he himself used insulting and threatening words towards Luis and that his initial charge as to the word used was somehow a mistake.
> 
> The facts in this case were that an accusation was made, a rebuttal was given and there was video of the match. The remaining facts came from testimony of people who did not corroborate any accusation made by Mr. Evra.
> 
> In its determination to prove its conclusions to the public through a clearly subjective 115-page document, the FA panel has damaged the reputation of one the Premier League's best players, deciding he should be punished and banned for perhaps a quarter of a season. This case has also provided a template in which a club's rival can bring about a significant ban for a top player without anything beyond an accusation.
> 
> Nevertheless, there are ultimately larger issues than whether or not Luis Suarez has been treated fairly by the Football Association in this matter. There are important points we want to make today that overshadow what has occurred during the past two months.
> 
> The issue of race in sports, as in other industries, has a very poor history. Far too often, and in far too many countries, the issues of racism and discrimination have been covered over or ignored.
> 
> In America, where Liverpool ownership resides, there was a shameful bigotry that prevented black athletes from competing at the highest levels for decades.
> 
> English football has led the world in welcoming all nationalities and creeds into its Premier League and its leagues below, and Liverpool Football Club itself has been a leader in taking a progressive stance on issues of race and inclusion. The Luis Suarez case has to end so that the Premier League, the Football Association and the Club can continue the progress that has been made and will continue to be made and not risk a perception, at least by some, that would diminish our commitment on these issues.
> 
> Liverpool Football Club have supported Luis Suarez because we fundamentally do not believe that Luis on that day - or frankly any other - did or would engage in a racist act. Notably, his actions on and off the pitch with his teammates and in the community have demonstrated his belief that all athletes can play together and that the colour of a person's skin is irrelevant.
> 
> Continuing a fight for justice in this particular case beyond today would only obscure the fact that the Club wholeheartedly supports the efforts of the Football Association, the Football League and the Premier League to put an end to any form of racism in English football.
> 
> It is time to put the Luis Suarez matter to rest and for all of us, going forward, to work together to stamp out racism in every form both inside and outside the sport.
> 
> It is for this reason that we will not appeal the eight-game suspension of Luis Suarez.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

liverpool really hate racism. they want to stamp it out


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

lol they madd


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



> Liverpool Football Club have supported Luis Suarez because we fundamentally do not believe that Luis on that day - or frankly any other - did or would engage in a racist act. Notably, his actions on and off the pitch with his teammates and in the community have demonstrated his belief that all athletes can play together and that the colour of a person's skin is irrelevant.
> 
> Continuing a fight for justice in this particular case beyond today would only obscure the fact that the Club wholeheartedly supports the efforts of the Football Association, the Football League and the Premier League to put an end to any form of racism in English football.


What a load of horseshit :lmao

What really happened: They looked at the case file, realised that the FA had covered their bases to an incredible extent (such as bringing over South American linguists to help decipher what was said and the context within their culture), then realised Suarez had given inconsistent evidence (i.e. lied and changed his story under cross examination), then remembered the negative publicity for all coming out in Suarez shirts, and decided they'd been dragged through the mud enough, had no chance of overturning the appeal, and gave up.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*










Gotta love RAWK


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

i think i know whats happening. they did it to jesus, and now theyre doing it luis suarez










suarez must now suffer for our own racism


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Team for tonight

Liverpool: Reina, Enrique, Johnson, Skrtel, Agger, Spearing, Adam, Downing, Henderson, Kuyt, Carroll. 

Subs: Doni, Gerrard, Maxi, Carragher, Shelvey, Kelly, Bellamy.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Bellamy scores 2 very good goals.

Gets dropped.

Oh Kenneth.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Bellamy and Gerrard on the bench? 

The two best players from the previous game get dropped. Sense, Liverpool make none.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> No surprise they're not appealing, *it'll at least salvage some dignity for the club* and Suarez and allow all parties to move on, as the FA have made the club look completely idiotic throughout this case. Surprised to see them announce this now right before the City game, didn't they have another week or so before they announced if they wanted to appeal?


That lasted a good 3 minutes :lmao

Oh, Liverpool. This has been just about the worst handling of any situation, ever. For a club that used to (rightly) be lauded for their dignity and the respect held for them, this is a real low to sink to.

The thing that I don't get is, they basically admit consistently throughout that Suarez _did_ use the term he was accused of. They then proceed to tell everyone that he isn't racist, when that's not the actual issue. All it would have taken was one statement explaining the 'cultural misunderstanding' and issuing a full apology to Evra from Suarez, a guilty plea and the world would have moved on, and he probably would have got a 3 match ban. Instead they're still taking potshots in their horribly ill-advised statements. Pathetic.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Bellamy scores 2 very good goals.
> 
> Gets dropped.
> 
> Oh Kenneth.


Assuming it's because of his previous Injury. Guy can't play much consistent football anymore apparently.

As for Stevie would have loved to see him start but Im guessing they don't wanna rush him.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

yeah, now liverpool has less chances of winning with suarez banned.




Chain Gang solider said:


> Team for tonight
> 
> Liverpool: Reina, Enrique, Johnson, Skrtel, Agger, Spearing, Adam, Downing, Henderson, Kuyt, Carroll.
> 
> Subs: Doni, Gerrard, Maxi, Carragher, Shelvey, Kelly, Bellamy.


why bellamy on the subs, gerrad should play, if he play more, he can get back on form, why is downing playing.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Bellamy scores 2 very good goals.
> 
> Gets dropped.
> 
> Oh Kenneth.


he may be british but hes not ENGLISH ENOUGH


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Vintage Dogleish. That team should get convincingly beaten.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Assuming it's because of his previous Injury. Guy can't play much consistent football anymore apparently.
> 
> As for Stevie would have loved to see him start but Im guessing they don't wanna rush him.


Bellamy? I think he's been Liverpool's most consistent player of the season so far.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> Bellamy? I think he's been Liverpool's most consistent player of the season so far.


I meant apparently he can't really play 2 straight games in a row because of a niggling injury. Especially in the space of a week. He's easily been our best player thus far alongside Enrique though no doubt.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I guessed Gerrard wasn't on the pitch because of fitness, but Bellamy as well? You're playing City!



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> That lasted a good 3 minutes :lmao
> 
> Oh, Liverpool. This has been just about the worst handling of any situation, ever. For a club that used to (rightly) be lauded for their dignity and the respect held for them, this is a real low to sink to.
> 
> The thing that I don't get is, they basically admit consistently throughout that Suarez _did_ use the term he was accused of. They then proceed to tell everyone that he isn't racist, when that's not the actual issue. All it would have taken was one statement explaining the 'cultural misunderstanding' and issuing a full apology to Evra from Suarez, a guilty plea and the world would have moved on, and he probably would have got a 3 match ban. Instead they're still taking potshots in their horribly ill-advised statements. Pathetic.


The problem being there was no cultural misunderstanding, as the FA bought in linguistic experts from South America and they described his explanation as "completely implausible" and that what he admitted to saying is never used in a friendly manner. Hence Suarez trying to change his story and giving inconsistent evidence throughout. It's hilarious that a poorly run organisation like the FA has been able to run rings around Liverpool, a club so highly regarded not just in this country but around the world, like this. I remember Di Stefano giving Mourinho a real verbal slap after what he said about Barca and UNICEF, and similarly I bet Shankley would have given Suarez and in particular Dalglish one for their handling of this debacle.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

So no apology for Evra. Instead we get Liverpool taking a bitter shot at the FA and then ''moving on''. They were so strong in their defence of Suarez a few weeks ago, where's that gone? If they have a problem with how the FA handled it, then appeal.
In truth, they know they're wrong and trying to brush it under the carpet without even apologising to Evra over their mental statement.

And Suarez with a ''woe is me, YNWA'' statement.

Bitter club and cunt of a player.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Assuming it's because of his previous Injury. Guy can't play much consistent football anymore apparently.
> 
> As for Stevie would have loved to see him start but Im guessing they don't wanna rush him.


i though you were talking about gerrard, and about bellamy, he has been one the most consistent liverpool player


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Again Bellamy has past injuries problems too that keep him from playing week in week out too. Even more when we have 2 games in a week. which is why I'm assuming he was left out too.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

This Kenny interview needs subtitles, mumbling every word.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

That line up makes me think Liverpool are going to park the bus.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> I guessed Gerrard wasn't on the pitch because of fitness, but Bellamy as well? You're playing City!
> 
> 
> 
> The problem being there was no cultural misunderstanding, as the FA bought in linguistic experts from South America and they described his explanation as "completely implausible" and that what he admitted to saying is never used in a friendly manner. Hence Suarez trying to change his story and giving inconsistent evidence throughout. It's hilarious that a poorly run organisation like the FA has been able to run rings around Liverpool, a club so highly regarded not just in this country but around the world, like this. I remember Di Stefano giving Mourinho a real verbal slap after what he said about Barca and UNICEF, and similarly I bet Shankley would have given Suarez and in particular Dalglish one for their handling of this debacle.


That's why I put it in inverted commas. If they claimed it AND apologised from the start, the misunderstanding would not have been investigated so thoroughly and it may well have been believed by a majority of people. Instead they've basically alienated everyone, even pro-Liverpool journalists are shaking their head by the looks of their articles.

The crazy thing is the fans that actually believe, after reading the report, that it was Suarez's word against Evra's and that's all they based the decision on. Mental.

That's one thing everyone can agree on, you can't honestly see Shankly or Paisley dealing with a situation this way. The club have at no stage even hinted at an internal investigation, before or after the verdict, just saying 'he's not guilty'. Even fucking Chelsea are handling an equivalent situation with more class than Dalglish and co.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

i think you are right, e game, hope not, so city can win.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



> This case has also provided a template in which a club's rival can bring about a significant ban for a top player without anything beyond an accusation.


I can't believe this line is in an official club statement. It starts with an accusation, then when it's backed up by evidence, testimonies, lengthy investigations and interviews with experts, a ban's put in place, certainly not what they're implying. Fucking neck on the people writing these statements.

Apparently on 5 Live, Lawro just commented on Dalglish's drinking.. anyone hear what he said?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Spurs looking STRONG.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I never liked Liverpool, I get a good laugh from them losing (Vice versa with 'Pool fans and United, I'm sure) but there was respect because they were a big club with a shitload of history but fuck that from now on.

They tried to drag Evra's (the _victim_ of the racial abuse) name through the mud by questioning his credibility and those ''mysterious'' leaks of Evra supposedly using the word ''Sudaca'' which were proved to be false. And now they want to ''move on'' without an apology to Evra for that? Feck off.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Yeah you're definitely taking this too far.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

even though it'll drop us to 6th...cmon liverpool!

(and west brom)


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

LOLverpool

Can see them nicking this game 2-1 though tbf


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

fuck you downing


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Hart Plz man you had your beast moment at Anfield. Take a break son.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

hart is the boss, downing be more clinical.

edit: goallllllllllllllllllllllll, aguero, yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss. 

thank you reina, you sucks, kuyt nice mistke


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

downing, you blow.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I don't even...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Nice one, Reina. Well done...


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

reina. wtf.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Oh Pepe Pepe Pepe what was that


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

ugh...thats just...fuck

reina doing the grobelaar


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao PEPE REINA, WOOOOOAAAHHH


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

reina, you are awesome. 
:lmao


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I seriously do not understand how Reina is apparently Spain's number 2. He's so error prone.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

If that was De Gea..... He would be slaughtered, Big game, another mistake.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Benitez's son with the blunder.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> I seriously do not understand how Reina is apparently Spain's number 2. He's so error prone.


Valdes is Spain's number 2, and it's baffling that Reina gets in the squad over Diego Lopez.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Fucking Liverpool.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

WUT

I asked Platt to give that title to Reymisteriofan. Oh well they were my Italian club when I used to follow Italian football.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Valdes is Spain's number 2, and it's baffling that Reina gets in the squad over Diego Lopez.


I thought so....

Those pesky Liverpool fans still trying to convince themselves he's number 2. :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Wigan hit the post twice in about 3 seconds. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

De Gea, Szczesny, Reina. Not a great week for keepers of some of the big clubs.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

yeah. cech is awful too


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Benitez's son with the blunder.


nice user title


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Cech did save us 2 points at the weekend tbf...

even if he did cost us 4 or 6 in recent weeks


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> I thought so....
> 
> Those pesky Liverpool fans still trying to convince themselves he's number 2. :lmao


Casillas is obviously first choice, but Valdes got a competitive cap recently against Scotland and gets the odd friendly, whereas Reina came on at half time in the England game (and cost Spain the game).

Hart is the best keeper in the league. In fact, I can't think of anyone better than him asides from Casillas, Neuer and Valdes.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

So if Joe Hart and Freidal make errors tonight then it would be the full set


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Downing with dat dive


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

What a pass from Agger.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Although i am a manchester united fan and can`t believe i am saying this. But please, liverpool fucking score a damn goal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Casillas is obviously first choice, but Valdes got a competitive cap recently against Scotland and gets the odd friendly, whereas Reina came on at half time in the England game (and cost Spain the game).
> 
> Hart is the best keeper in the league. In fact, I can't think of anyone better than him asides from Casillas, Neuer and Valdes.


valdes considered one of the best keepers in the world, :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Casillas is obviously first choice, but Valdes got a competitive cap recently against Scotland and gets the odd friendly, whereas Reina came on at half time in the England game (and cost Spain the game).


Darren Bent cost Spain the game, and there was no beach ball involved this time. 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> valdes considered one of the best keepers in the world, :lmao


Back to the red for you.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Back to the red for you.


i take joe hart and abbiati over him. i mean come on, against milan abbiati did much better than him, in the 2-3 game, hart is just brilliant.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Why is Henderson allowed within 10 metres of a free kick?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Why is Henderson allowed within 10 metres of a free kick?


Especially when Adam & Agger are both on the pitch.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

for the last 5m min, liverpool has 70 possesion, wow


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> i take joe hart and abbiati over him


I'm willing to bet you've literally made your assumption on him based off that one mistake in the Clasico game, because if you'd watched Barcelona consistently over the past couple of years you'd know he's been excellent. His distribution and confidence on the ball is key to the way Barca play as he'll always play his way out rather than hoof the ball up field like every other goalkeeper.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Game over. Fuck you Kenny.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

goal, yaya, great, awesome


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Can't believe I'm supporting Liverpool right now. Fuck u man city why have u made me stoop so low?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> for the last 5m min, liverpool has 70 possesion, wow


ignoring the fact that liverpool have a retard up front.

YAYA TOURE, WOOOOOAAAAHH


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> I'm willing to bet you've literally made your assumption on him based off that one mistake in the Clasico game, because if you'd watched Barcelona consistently over the past couple of years you'd know he's been excellent. His distribution and confidence on the ball is key to the way Barca play as he'll always play his way out rather than hoof the ball up field like every other goalkeeper.


i watch the big games he played and he was a disappointment, this season. kiz who cares, they cant score, city did, so it is fine


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Fuck this I ain't watching this anymore


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

BIG MAN is not happy


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Casillas is obviously first choice, but Valdes got a competitive cap recently against Scotland and gets the odd friendly, whereas Reina came on at half time in the England game (and cost Spain the game).
> 
> Hart is the best keeper in the league. In fact, I can't think of anyone better than him asides from Casillas, Neuer and Valdes.


Buffon has been near his best (which is Godly) this season.



Seb said:


> Back to the red for you.


:lmao


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

If we get a goal before the half, we should get something out of this.

FAITH.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Big Man is not good.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

GARDNER free kick, who needs Larsson :hb

We've been getting battered too from what I hear, or Wigan should at least have scored.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> BIG MAN is not happy


Nah, I was just joking, I wasn't expecting Liverpool to win at man city and we're still level on points if we beat Newcastle tomorrow so everything is good


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

No Stevie or Bellamy, hahahaha are pool bending over and taking one again.


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

We've dominated the game so to be trailing 2-0 is hard to take. If Reina hadn't have made such a stupid mistake...


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

City doing well to contain the speedy dribbling, trickery and precision crossing of Downing. Good job city defence.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

We lack so much creativity its frightening.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*










john terry, he's bad for your health, he's baaaad for your heeeeaallttthhhh


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Doesn't matter how well Liverpool play, they don't have a single player on that pitch that can be relied on to score.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

hart is a great keeper, defence of city doing well. liverpool should put bellamy, carrol cant score, at least bellamy can support him, downing sucks


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Take off Downing and bring on Bellamy. Seriously, has Downing even tried to take on his man? It seems as soon as he gets the ball, he runs a bit up the pitch, stops and then passes it back to either Henderson or Enrique.

Also, the club statement from Liverpool, Kenny's interview and the statement from Suarez in regards to not appealing are lolworthy. What a disgrace.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Downing is useless. The guy can't do shit. Carroll hasn't done much but at the same time he hasn't even been given one good ball all match. 

We need Stevie or Craig on the pitch badly right now.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

this is going to end 2-3 :side:

(like a few seasons ago)


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

FFS Wigan, dreadful defending.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> this is going to end 2-3 :side:
> 
> (like a few seasons ago)


When you were still a good team? 8*D





























And so were we


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

MCCLEAN.

Deserves a goal from the performances he's put in since MON came in, hopefully we don't pull a repeat of the QPR game now :side:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> MCCLEAN.
> 
> Deserves a goal from the performances he's put in since MON came in, hopefully we don't pull a repeat of the *QPR game now* :side:


if you pull out a qpr, you still win. edit: tottenham winning


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> since MON came in


SUPERMON


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

damn tottenham score

2-1 sunderland/wigan sounds like a decent match


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

True that reymisteriofan, FORZA SUNDERLAND


2-1, Rodallega


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

gerrad and bellamy on, will they be the heroes again like against newcastle


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Bellamy And Gerrard on :hb:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

why isnt downing off ugh


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

3-1 sunderland winning. forza sunderland


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Forget the #ChelseaCharge I think we might be in a middle of a #SunderlandSurge


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> 3-1 sunderland winning. forza sunderland


I'm glad you're back in the red.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Nearly £40million to get Downing and Henderson. Truly insane.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

oh i forgot, newcastle is a rival with sunderland,


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

3-1 8*D


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Sunderland look very good, MOM to take them to top 8?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> Doesn't matter how well Liverpool play, they don't have a single player on that pitch that can be relied on to score.


its sad, desperately need someone who can finish. Carroll is shit, Downing is shit, Kuyt can't score, Maxi never plays 



Irish Jet said:


> Nearly £40million to get Downing and Henderson. Truly insane.


Henderson has been solid this year. Not surprised a muppet like you would lump him with Downing.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

4-1 sunderland winning, wigan sucks


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

4-1 now 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Bye Bye Barry


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Garry Barry walks, enjoy the early bath.

Edit: :lmao :lmao penalty! Better team without him?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

O'Neill has worked a miracle.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

game over


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

penalty for city!!!!!!

edit: goal, game over liverpool,


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Unfuckingbelievable. Enrique you idiot, gave the ball away so wastefully.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I'd be surprised if Srktel doesn't go now


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

72 minutes: Barry sent off for City.

73 minutes: City counter attack from the Liverpool free kick and win a penalty.

Top fucking class, Liverpool.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

You don't save those, good penalty


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Ok this is over now who we got next?

Edit 

At least Martyn didn't get sent off. would have been a weak one for sure. 

Why Maxi now? Too fucking late Kenny


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

^bolton i think


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

MYTH OF A PLAYER JOHNSON


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> ^bolton i think


Just checked we don't play bolton till the 21st. Got Olham in the FA Cup next followed by Man Citeh again then Stoke.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Downing is shit. Really useless and has contributed absolutely nothing.

Barry sent off, City playing better without him. Liverpool not even creating much with the man advantage.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Super Jimmy Milner on penalty duty. What, Barry sent off? lol. I go to get food and miss stuff, Sunderland 4-1 up now? SUPER MON

Just wait until he signs Heskey, Reo-coker, Harewood and Curtis Davies on high wages though and then leaves, leaving someone else to deal with the mess. 8*D

Seriously though, he's doing a fantastic job at Sunderland. Watched the Man City game and they were rocking, a transformation from earlier in the season.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

City haven't even been all that impressive tonight.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

LOL. Barry off, City play better. Totally called it when he got red carded :lmao

so much for the best defence in the league


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Spurs win, clean sheet!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> City haven't even been all that impressive tonight.


Hallmarks of champions. Winning comfortably when you're not at your best.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Yeah, they've actually cruised through this game.

Worried about Saturday...or Sunday. Whenever.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> LOL. Barry off, City play better. Totally called it when he got red carded :lmao
> 
> so much for the best defence in the league


1 clanger from Reina, a soft pen (in the context of the game it was a hard challenge :side makes it look worse than it is. Its our attack that is worryingly awful.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

if we win a game scoring 3 goals and playing ordinary, i'll take it.

prince vince clear motm, absolute monster at the back with COCAINE KOLO


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Hallmarks of champions. Winning comfortably when you're not at your best.


but when we beat them we were pretty average too

CHAMPIONS 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

We won 4-1 nice.

You can really see the difference in the team since MON took over, its great seeing us play like this. Hopefully come season end we are a Premier League side because we can so easily drop back into that relegation scrap.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> but when we beat them we were pretty average too
> 
> CHAMPIONS 8*D


Yes, but we're average every game. Hallmarks of midtable team!

:sad:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Hallmarks of champions. Winning comfortably when you're not at your best.


Agreed with this. It's basically what Man U did great last year that won them the league. 

Also like Rush said our defence was ok tonight but we lost out and the only real bad mistake was from the set piece. Reina messed up the first goal and the 2nd was a soft pen (although Yaya should never have gotten through so easily. We have no real drive going forward though Downing especially needs to fuck off or sort himself out.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Liverpool couldn't score if they were playing 11 vs Joe Hart.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> 1 clanger from Reina, a soft pen (in the context of the game it was a hard challenge :side makes it look worse than it is. Its our attack that is worryingly awful.


yeah, reina sure ceched that shot

actually, no. cech screw up from close range. id say reina de gea'ed it

As for liverpool. fucking downing and carroll


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

#SUNDERLANDSURGE

reymisteriofan needs to be back in the green soon too, new favourite poster. 8*D

Apparently Vaughans goal was superb and Bendtner got a couple nice assists which will be good for his confidence, looking forward to seeing the highlights though. Our counter attacks under O'Neill have been a great source of attack and combined with our already solid defnse it's great to see us slowly moving away from relegation worry. Hopefully we can finish top half again this year now, I'd be happy with that


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> but when we beat them we were pretty average too
> 
> CHAMPIONS 8*D


when you beat who?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

it could have been a different match if it was not for the mistake of reina, toure dived to get that penalty. it could have a different game, well city won


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> when you beat who?


city. asides from sturridge and ramires most of the team was playing like idiots

which is a great breakdown of how chelsea games usually go


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Oh well, at least man city stay top.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Yaya Toure and Kompany were both beasts. City were below par but absolutely cruised it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Still kinda begs to ask the question. Gerrard needs to be phased in, Bellamy can't played a great deal due to a longstanding injury & for whatever reason Maxi is not starting. So WHY did we not wait until tomorrow and lose Suarez after this match?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

well its not like suarez was gonna score. he struggles against incompetent goalkeepers! but maybe if he had decent service like gerrard it woulda changed things

as for the ban, his match back is against united. and to a scouser, beating united takes priority over oxygen

yes.... its gonna be a shame when mr toure goes back to the coast........


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> #SUNDERLANDSURGE
> 
> reymisteriofan needs to be back in the green soon too, new favourite poster. 8*D
> 
> Apparently Vaughans goal was superb and Bendtner got a couple nice assists which will be good for his confidence, looking forward to seeing the highlights though. Our counter attacks under O'Neill have been a great source of attack and combined with our already solid defnse it's great to see us slowly moving away from relegation worry. Hopefully we can finish top half again this year now, I'd be happy with that


#SUNDERLANDSURGE indeed.

Also, I want to red rep you but can't seeing as thought your a fellow safc fan for your comment about reymysteriofan. His an idiotic Milan fan..... deserves to be in the red. Even if he praised Sunderland.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

it was a superb dive from toure wasnt it. still doesnt compare to downing's


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Undecided who was Dud of the Match, Reina, Dzeko and Carrol were shite tonight but since I have to choose I'm gonna go for Carrol at least Reina made a good save just before the 2'nd goal to redeem himself and Dzeko tried to have some attempts on goal


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Still kinda begs to ask the question. Gerrard needs to be phased in, Bellamy can't played a great deal due to a longstanding injury & for whatever reason Maxi is not starting. So WHY did we not wait until tomorrow and *lose Suarez after this match*?


i really dont get why liverpool did that, anyway why isnt kenny starting maxi


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Still kinda begs to ask the question. Gerrard needs to be phased in, Bellamy can't played a great deal due to a longstanding injury & for whatever reason Maxi is not starting. So WHY did we not wait until tomorrow and lose Suarez after this match?


Would hardly have made a difference. Isn't it something like 1 goal in his last 12 games? They had a graphic up earlier that shows him back for the Spurs game if he missed today.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

i adblocked you kiz, fuck ya

oh well, at least city are top. :side:

we need to buy in the window


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> #SUNDERLANDSURGE indeed.
> 
> Also, I want to red rep you but can't seeing as thought your a fellow safc fan for your comment about reymysteriofan. His an idiotic Milan fan..... deserves to be in the red. Even if he praised Sunderland.


Milan fans have more to be proud than sunderland fans. I am just saying....dont flame me.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> #SUNDERLANDSURGE indeed.
> 
> Also, I want to red rep you but can't seeing as thought your a fellow safc fan for your comment about reymysteriofan. His an idiotic Milan fan..... deserves to be in the red. Even if he praised Sunderland.


and you are an idiotic sunderland fan.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

they took the ban so suarez's first game back is against united


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Would hardly have made a difference. Isn't it something like 1 goal in his last 12 games? They had a graphic up earlier that shows him back for the Spurs game if he missed today.


Depending on FA Cup progression so may be a bit earlier. Still he would have at least given us a bit more creativity today going forward.

Edit

But thats just the think Kiz United probably wont even be his first game back unless we rest him so it doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

beating united > oxygen

liverpool logic

though honestly, expecting him to be in great form after an 8 game ban is asking ALOT


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

they play spurs before man utd. they've got oldham in the cup, when abouts is that tie? if the 4th round is before the spurs game he might come back sooner.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> and you are an idiotic sunderland fan.


Maybe you do deserve to be in the green. I can't decide.

The main event tomorrow, we've been poor for a while but you never know looking at other results.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Ketamine said:


> Milan fans have more to be proud than sunderland fans. I am just saying....dont flame me.


You're a twenty twelver, that's bad enough.



reymisteriofan said:


> and you are an idiotic sunderland fan.


Kudos.....Kudos.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

hopefully BA drops a parting gift of a hat trick


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Damn, Man U better be on top of their game tomorrow. Tottenham is closing on us.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Maybe you do deserve to be in the green. I can't decide.
> 
> The main event tomorrow, we've been poor for a while but you never know looking at other results.


:side:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

at least even though by wasting so many points, chelsea still in top 4 yeah. jakecs, thank you, kudos to you also


----------



## CGS

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> they play spurs before man utd. they've got oldham in the cup, when abouts is that tie? if the 4th round is before the spurs game he might come back sooner.


The Oldham tie is in a few days time on Friday. It's our next match. So if we win that Suarez will no doub t he will be back earlier


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> You're a twenty twelver, that's bad enough.


The older doesn`t mean the better. As a sunderland fan, you should know that.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> You're a twenty twelver, that's bad enough.


Btw, happy new year.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

im sorry who are you with ketamine?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Suarez is on course to return against Spurs, unless Oldham take Liverpool to a replay and Liverpool then go through, he'll be back for Wolves instead.

Don't mind tbh, don't think Suarez has even touched the ball against us whenever we've played Liverpool.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> im sorry who are you with ketamine?


I am neutral. As much as i dislike AC Milan. I am just stating facts.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

i guess milan has to many haters well i dont really care about that


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> i guess milan has to many haters well i dont really care about that


Milan is not as strong as it used to be. Deal with it.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

i agree but at least they are in cl not like your team


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Ketamine said:


> I am neutral. As much as i dislike AC Milan. I am just stating facts.


Ketamine is a United fan, United fans always say they are neutral


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> i agree but at least they are in cl not like your team


Bastard, thats a low blow. At least we could be happy with the europa league and you will be dissapointed by being eliminated by Arsenal.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> i agree but at least they are in cl not like your team


YOU TELL HIM, RMF!


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

i rather get eliminated by arsenal than basel


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

BASELONA


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> i rather get eliminated by arsenal than basel


No wonder you get the red reps. You seriously get on my nerves. But really, Juventus will win the Calcio and i will laugh my ass off.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Ketamine said:


> No wonder you get the red reps. You seriously get on my nerves. But really, Juventus will win the Calcio and i will laugh my ass off.


i will laugh when milan does. i am telling the truth


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Ketamine said:


> No wonder you get the red reps. You seriously get on my nerves. But really, Juventus will win the Calcio and i will laugh my ass off.


Now you are a good man....


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> i will laugh when milan does. i am telling the truth


Without Pirlo, your midfield is shit. We at least have a solid midfield and are more constant than you.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

we have aquilani(great replacement, i agree that it was stupid to sell pirlo though) btw your midfield is not good either.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

who cares about the serie a, it's decided by who can be corrupt and matchfix the most


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Guys, there is a foreign threadfor you two to talk about seria a football.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Aquilani and great shouldn't be in the same sentence.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

united has a midfield?


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Both sides are shit, get over it. Happy now


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Now you are a good man....


Seriously, what the hell is wrong with him?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Ketamine said:


> Seriously, what the hell is wrong with him?


His a Milan fan like I've stated.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> Aquilani and great shouldn't be in the same sentence.


he is been good for us this season, remember who gave the cross to seedorf, and then seedorf pass to ibra to score a goal against your team.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> His a Milan fan like I've stated.


EPL>Serie A


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

i dont know why but kiz saying BASELONA was hilarious


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Both sides are shit, get over it. Happy now


Aren`t you a Man u fan?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

i agree epl> serie a, serie a has been declining cause it is corrupted unfortunately,


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Leave RMF alone. He's only 10.

Btw, Milan didn't sell Pirlo. His contract expired, they offered him a new one, but he wanted a change.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> Aquilani and great shouldn't be in the same sentence.


great waste of money for liverpool?


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Ketamine said:


> Aren`t you a Man u fan?


Yes, Lets go mate, If you wanna claim Utd are shit.... Lets have it.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> Leave RMF alone.* He's only 10*.
> 
> Btw, Milan didn't sell Pirlo. His contract expired, they offered him a new one, but he wanted a change.


what nonsense


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> i agree epl> serie a, serie a has been declining cause it is corrupted unfortunately,


And did you say AQUILANI?? :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
Nani blows him away.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Yes, Lets go mate, If you wanna claim Utd are shit.... Lets have it.


United are shit.

Scott Button is shit too.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Yes, Lets go mate, If you wanna claim Utd are shit.... Lets have it.


I am too a United fan. +rep for being humble. I should learn from you.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Leave rey alone you ......s or me and Joel will murk you all :side:

comparing Nani and Aquilani when one is a winger and one is a CM is odd. Clearly dont want to compare him to such utd greats as ANDERSON and GIBSON


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> United are shit.
> 
> Scott Button is shit too.



Cool story bro....


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> *
> 
> why crap are you talking*


*

I defend you and this is how you respond?!

I want an apology.*


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

The amount of money Liverpool have wasted over the last few years is staggering. And they're still nowhere near a top team.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> United are shit.
> 
> Scott Button is shit too.


i guess you are 10 as you said that, you insulted me


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> Leave rey alone you ......s or me and Joel will murk you all :side:
> 
> comparing Nani and Aquilani when one is a winger and one is a CM is odd. Clearly dont want to compare him to such utd greats as ANDERSON and GIBSON


Or you dont want to compare him to better players like Fletcher, Carrick, Anderson, Cleverly, Jones, all had a better impact on the EPL then he did.

And Lets not compare Utd team with AC, For Rey sanity.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Yes, Lets go mate, If you wanna claim Utd are shit.... Lets have it.


Well....................


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

lets face it, both teams are not that great as before.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Both sides are shit, get over it. Happy now





Scott Button said:


> Yes, Lets go mate, If you wanna claim Utd are shit.... Lets have it.


You just did it yourself you muppet.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> Leave rey alone you ......s or me and Joel will murk you all :side:
> 
> comparing Nani and Aquilani when one is a winger and one is a CM is odd. Clearly dont want to compare him to such utd greats as ANDERSON and GIBSON


Anderson is just 23. Give him some more time.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

:lmao at scott button, claiming that his own team is shit.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Or you dont want to compare him to better players like Fletcher, Carrick, Anderson, Cleverly, Jones, all had a better impact on the EPL then he did.
> 
> And Lets not compare Utd team with AC, For Rey sanity.


The only thing Flecther has an impact on is his medical record.... oh too soon 8*D

Anderson isn't even that good.

Cleverley is overrated because his English and at United.

Jones is a douchebag nuff said


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> The only thing Flecther has an impact on is his medical record.... oh too soon 8*D
> 
> Anderson isn't even that good.
> 
> Cleverley is overrated because his English and at United.
> 
> Jones is a douchebag nuff said


Jones is a good player just messed up a bit against blackburn but everyone makes mistakes. Unlike De gea.....


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> :lmao at scott button, claiming that his own team is shit.


Meh realistic mate... Were shit compared to what we used to be, no point denying it, But it doesnt matter how shit we are, we are still better then half of europe.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Meh realistic mate... Were shit compared to what we used to be, no point denying it, But it doesnt matter how shit we are, we are still better then half of europe.


obviously


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> The only thing Flecther has an impact on is his medical record.... oh too soon 8*D
> 
> Anderson isn't even that good.
> 
> Cleverley is overrated because his English and at United.
> 
> Jones is a douchebag nuff said


Never too soon mate, Fletcher is a cracking player... Have you got selected memory, the man was out best player in 2008-9.

Cleverly is like 21, He is brilliantly.

You can insult him, but he is brilliant,

Anderson is a great player, just people expect him to be this creative brilliance, when is simply an engine


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Never too soon mate, Fletcher is a cracking player... Have you got selected memory, the man was out best player in 2008-9.
> 
> Cleverly is like 21, He is brilliantly.
> 
> You can insult him, but he is brilliant,
> 
> Anderson is a great player, just people expect him to be this creative brilliance, when is simply an engine


quit living in the past (ironic coming from a Pool fan but the point is valid :side

i rate cleverly

anderson is awful


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> obviously


So why frett and get all defensive over hoe "SHIT" we are, when we are likely to win the league or be very close, and are better then most of the planet.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> quit living in the past (ironic coming from a Pool fan but the point is valid :side
> 
> i rate cleverly
> 
> anderson is awful


Hardly living in the past, when he hasnt been properly fit since. :S


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> *Anderson is a great player, just people expect him to be this creative brilliance,* when is simply an engine


Very good point brought up.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> I defend you and this is how you respond?!
> 
> I want an apology.


i deserve an apology, u insulted me. 




Scott Button said:


> So why frett and get all defensive over hoe "SHIT" we are, when we are likely to win the league or be very close, and are better then most of the planet.


ask the new boy here. well i am done with this stupid argument


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Sorry to hijack your who's shitter than who arguement but as interesting as the eventual Gibson vs Nocerino debate will be i just wanted wanted to post about Spurs.

Well done tonight they just keep ticking over picking up points quietly going about their business. With no Europe in 2nd half of season they could actually stay very close the top 2.

will north london be white ???


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

We won leagues without a midfield. That's basically pretty cool, I guess. Cleverley will be a fantastic player in time, the way he's going, and Carrick in form (as he has been for a lot of this season) is effective. It's only if either of those two players is not on the pitch for any reason/we play a 3 man midfield/we come up against an attacking team that our midfield is an issue.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> i deserve an apology, u insulted me


When?

rey, myself, Shep and maybe Rush have your back.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Well, anyway i just hope United can have a win tomorrow and catch up with City.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> When?
> 
> rey, myself, Shep and maybe Rush have your back.


in page 1801


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> he is been good for us this season, remember who gave the cross to seedorf, and then seedorf pass to ibra to score a goal against your team.


what? who are my team now?


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> We won leagues without a midfield. That's basically pretty cool, I guess. Cleverley will be a fantastic player in time, the way he's going, and Carrick in form (as he has been for a lot of this season) is effective. It's only if either of those two players is not on the pitch for any reason/we play a 3 man midfield/we come up against an attacking team that our midfield is an issue.


Damn, a united fan.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> what? who are my team now?


barcelona. 

ketamine, u have red rep, i guess you irrate people also


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> When?
> 
> rey, myself, Shep and maybe Rush have your back.


The guy likes Rey Mysterio, I'm on his side (Y)


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> barcelona.
> 
> ketamine, u have red rep, i guess you irrate people also


fuck barcelona, they aren't my team.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

anderson? great?

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

ok now im confused. thats messi in your av


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Ketamine said:


> Damn, a united fan.


There's a bunch on here. You're lucky if Steamed Hams missed you with his pic reps, I didn't even use the internet between Friday and Tuesday (damn NYE), and he still got me. So much chicken eating in my user cp.

Damn you, Steamed Hams!

Awesome pic to get people with though, I hope it wasn't just me.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> in page 1801


But you _are_ 10.



Magsimus said:


> The guy likes Rey Mysterio, I'm on his side (Y)


See, rey. People like you. And then you go and throw it back in our faces. And don't even apologise.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> But you _are_ 10.
> 
> 
> 
> See, rey. People like you. And then you go and throw it back in our faces. And don't even apologise.


really? you are trolling with me. if i was i dont think i would be here


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

found this, lolled hard



> Liverpool do not fully accept Sky Sports findings that Pepe Reina is guilty of making a goalkeeping error during the Liverpool vs Man City game on the 3rd of January 2012. While we do accept the fact the ball crept under Reina in a somewhat peculiar fashion we stand by our players claim that the translation of the ball from the opposition players foot to the ball was misconstrued by outside parties which led to the goal in question. After consulting our aeronautic experts we are led to believe that the angle it was struck combined with the loss of air and bounce from the ball due to the sheer velocity of which the ball was hit created a unfair and unforeseeable swerve on the ball which resulted in a unstoppable dip of the ball into the ground.
> 
> We believe that during the throw in process the ball boy switched the balls with a slighty less pumped and slightly punctured ball which led to the change in air flight of the ball. We believe this was a deliberate attempt by the F.A to make Pepe Reina look like a poor goalkeeper. In the future we wish for the F.A to examine each ball before it is thrown in to determine quality and ensure its ability to maintain its condition for the entire game. We also wish to question James Milners throwing action and we appeal to the F.A to examine the use of any sharp objects to create a deviation of air flow from the ball. We also wish for the F.A to release any evidence that can provide the whereabouts of a large beach ball previously spotted at our last unintentional goalkeeping error made.
> 
> As a result of our findings we will be appealing against our 3-0 loss in this game.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> ok now im confused. thats messi in your av


Messi is incredible, and I'm lazy and have just left that there. Doesn't mean I support Barca. I have Kagawa in my sig but I wouldn't call myself a Dortmund supporter. I'm United.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> found this, lolled hard


:lmao at the report.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Damn, I'm actually changing my opinion now Ket and RMF are cool. Just watch them argue with others.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> Messi is incredible, and I'm lazy and have just left that there. Doesn't mean I support Barca. I have Kagawa in my sig but I wouldn't call myself a Dortmund supporter. *I'm United*.


May god bless you.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Damn, I'm actually changing my opinion now Ket and RMF are cool. Just watch them argue with others.


Well, thanks.... but i dont think i wont argue so much with someone that is not RMF.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> There's a bunch on here. You're lucky if Steamed Hams missed you with his pic reps, I didn't even use the internet between Friday and Tuesday (damn NYE), and he still got me. So much chicken eating in my user cp.
> 
> Damn you, Steamed Hams!
> 
> Awesome pic to get people with though, I hope it wasn't just me.


i need to get so many people but losing 3 zip is too much of a downer.

so many united fans, if i were to bomb the entire of Manchester i'd only wipe out like 2 maybe 3 of you.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Ketamine said:


> Well, thanks.... but i dont think i wont argue so much with someone that is not RMF.


i think the same, i argue a lot, but with you it is a lot. well i am done arguing


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

england will be playing four, four fucking, two


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> i think the same, i argue a lot, but with you it is a lot. well i am done arguing


Have a horrible day at Milan.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Ketamine said:


> Have a horrible day at Milan.


thank you, have a great day at manchester, and for your info i dont live in milan


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

The Barca fans are myself and EGame, and to an extent Rockhead. Though my real passion lies with England, even if I haven't been motivated enough to go to a game since the World Cup.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> thank you, have a great day at manchester, and for your info i dont live in milan


I guess we too have something in common. Try figuring it out.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Since he's a utd fan I doubt he's from manchester either 8*D


People should read nitromaltas posts before judging RMF. He's harmless by comparison, and much less delusional.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> i need to get so many people but losing 3 zip is too much of a downer.
> 
> so many united fans, if i were to bomb the entire of Manchester i'd only wipe out like 2 maybe 3 of you.


that shtick doesn't work when you are saying it as a liverpool supporter from australia.

Have people talked about Liverpool and Suarez's statements yet tonight by the way? Beyond belief.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> Since he's a utd fan I doubt he's from manchester either 8*D
> 
> 
> People should read nitromaltas posts before judging RMF. He's harmless by comparison, and much less delusional.


ketamine is also delusional. saying man utd man utd has a great midfield. nani and valencia are very good but seriously if their midfield was good, why they did not make it into the last 16 of the champions league, their defence is ok(when they have vidic) and forwards are good


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> Since he's a utd fan I doubt he's from manchester either 8*D
> 
> 
> People should read nitromaltas posts before judging RMF. He's harmless by comparison, and much less delusional.


I can tell you my life story for all i care but your right.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

im a chelsea fan and im from lebanon

tru story


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> ketamine is also delusional. saying man utd man utd has a great midfield. nani and valencia are very good but seriously if their midfield was good, why they did not make it into the last 16 of the champions league, their defence is ok(when they have vidic) and forwards are good


Seriously shut your mouth. Aquilani :lmao:lmao:lmao Noserino :lmao:lmao:lmao Only good you have is Boateng.
We have Carrick, Nani, Valencia, Park Young and Cleverley. Thank me i didnt include Anderson.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> ketamine is also delusional. saying man utd man utd has a great midfield. nani and valencia are very good but seriously if their midfield was good, why they did not make it into the last 16 of the champions league, their defence is ok(when they have vidic) and forwards are good



Lets play Hangman??

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Il give you a clue, Something an Physio is for?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> Since he's a utd fan I doubt he's from manchester either 8*D
> 
> 
> People should read nitromaltas posts before judging RMF. He's harmless by comparison, and much less delusional.


This is very true. RMF is a good guy. A bit nuts, but a good guy.

Not looking forward to FA Cup weekend. Just want to continue with the League.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Ketamine said:


> Seriously shut your mouth. Aquilani :lmao:lmao:lmao Noserino :lmao:lmao:lmao Only good you have is Boateng.
> We have Carrick, Nani, Valencia, Park Young and Cleverley. Thank me i didnt include Anderson.


you dont have a clue, not suprising, nocerino has been one of the best players we had scoring 6 goals and he is a midfielder, and gives a lot of support to our strikers, aquilani has 8 assist in all competions.

joel remember that post you posted when chelsea lost 3-1 to aston villa, that was nuts.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Lets play Hangman??
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
> 
> Il give you a clue, Something an Physio is for?


whinging?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jan/03/liverpool-loyalty-luis-suarez-contrition



> At last Liverpool have seen sense. At least that was the initial reaction when news broke that the club would not be appealing against the eight-match ban and £40,000 fine imposed on Luis Suárez for racially abusing Patrice Evra. What we soon learned, however, was that Liverpool had no intention of showing any contrition, Suárez would not be apologising and, in the eyes of the club, the Football Association is to blame for damaging the reputation of a man that was found to have used the word "*****" seven times.
> 
> The blind loyalty that Liverpool have shown towards Suárez throughout this sorry saga continues to shine through despite the verdict two weeks ago and the publication of a remarkable 115-page document, compiled by the FA's independent panel, that presented a compelling case against Suárez and, at the same time, highlighted the shambles that the Merseyside club had made of trying to defend the player.
> 
> Accepting the guilty verdict represented a chance to move on; instead Liverpool have poured fuel on the fire and thrown in a couple of sticks of dynamite for good measure. In Liverpool's statement, the FA and the three-man panel it selected is accused of constructing "a highly subjective case" against Suárez. There is also stinging criticism of the report, which is described as "clearly subjective" and, as a result, held responsible by Liverpool for tainting Suárez's image.
> 
> And then we come to Suárez, whose own statement screamed his innocence and flew in the face of everything the linguistic experts told the FA panel when they analysed what the player said to Evra at Anfield, the context in which it was said and how his comments would be interpreted in his homeland and beyond. The experts' conclusion, lest it be forgotten, was that Suárez's remarks would be "considered racially offensive in Uruguay and other regions in of Latin America".
> 
> The report pointed out that while this information was useful it "is the commission's task to decide whether the use of the word in England is abusive or insulting". Suárez, judging by his statement, has still not grasped this fundamental point and also conveniently ignored the acrimonious context in which he used the word "*****" when he disputed the findings of the language experts, Professor Peter Wade and Dr James Scorer.
> 
> "In my country, '*****' is a word we use commonly, a word which doesn't show any lack of respect and is even less so a form of racist abuse," Suárez said. "Based on this, everything which has been said so far is totally false. I will carry out the suspension with the resignation of someone who hasn't done anything wrong and who feels extremely upset by the events."
> 
> This was merely in keeping with Liverpool's approach throughout, which has smacked of arrogance at times, no more so than when those ridiculous T-shirts supporting Suárez were worn at Wigan, and on other occasions raised questions about how seriously they took the issue.
> 
> We learn in the report that when Phil Dowd, the fourth official at Anfield, knocked on the home dressing room door shortly after the Manchester United match to ask Dalglish – who had been made aware of the allegations at this point – that Andre Marriner, the referee, needed to see him and Suárez in the officials' room, the Liverpool manager, alluding to the rules that are normally in place, "made a joke about having to wait 30 minutes before speaking to the referee." When Dalglish did eventually visit Marriner (without Suárez), his response to Evra's accusations was: "Hasn't he done this before?"
> 
> Liverpool should have spent less time worrying about discrediting Evra and more time getting their testimonies right. Suárez, after being asked the same question six times in the hearing, was forced to admit it was not true that he had pinched Evra to defuse the row, as he had claimed in his witness statement. Peter McCormick, Suárez's representative, tried to explain this confusion, that cast further doubt on the credibility of the player's evidence, on "bad drafting".
> 
> Every bit as bad was the moment in the report when we learn that Damien Comolli, the club's director of football, and Dirk Kuyt, the Liverpool midfielder, changed their statements after realising that Suárez had given a different account to them. It is cringeworthy reading Kuyt's attempt to deal with this discrepancy in his witness statement. "I am aware that LS will state in evidence that what he actually said in response to the remark from PE was (translated into English) "Why, black?" or "Why, *****?" and I am perfectly happy to accept that this is what he said. I may have misunderstood what he was saying or perhaps sought to interpret what he was saying as what I thought LS might have said when, in fact, it was not what he said."
> 
> Yet according to Liverpool's statement before the Manchester City game, the mistakes have been made by the commission rather than the Anfield club or Suárez. If Liverpool truly believed that was the case they would have appealed. Instead they took the sensible decision before pressing the self-destruct button. Again.


Decent piece.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Lets play Hangman??
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
> 
> Il give you a clue, Something an Physio is for?


AN PHYSIO


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> anderson? great?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


To be fair he does have the moves like Jagger.










Anyways, I used to like this thread. reymisteriofan and Ketamine have given it AIDS and now I don't.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

his face has DAT CHICKEN look a the end


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

keep trying!!!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

nitromalta is a douche, he killed this thread by saying everything abut england is stupoid and his hatred.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> nitromalta is a douche, he killed this thread by saying everything abut england is stupoid and his hatred.


well i dont hate england. i believe they have the best leaguee in the world and their nation side is good.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> you dont have a clue, not suprising, nocerino has been one of the best players we had scoring 6 goals and he is a midfielder, and gives a lot of support to our strikers, aquilani has 8 assist in all competions.
> 
> joel remember that post you posted when chelsea lost 3-1 to aston villa, that was nuts.


Nani got 10 goals and 10 assists. I just have to mention one winger.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> well i dont hate england. i believe they have the best leaguee in the world and their nation side is good.



I call LIES!!!!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> I call LIES!!!!


How is it a lie, we are pretty good.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> I call LIES!!!!


RMF is clearly is an Italy suck up so his opinion is biased.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> I call LIES!!!!


they are not so bad ok, they are good, better than ukraine, sweden, france, etc,.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Ketamine said:


> Nani got 10 goals and 10 assists. I just have to mention one midfielder.


Arrogant twats don't count.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> that shtick doesn't work when you are saying it as a liverpool supporter from australia.
> 
> Have people talked about Liverpool and Suarez's statements yet tonight by the way? Beyond belief.


Liverpool was my late grandfather's team from when he was living in England. If i was born in England i would support my local side. The fact that many United, Chelsea, Arsenal, Liverpool etc fans don't come from their respective areas is a joke.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

People should be allowed to support who they want.

Unless it's your national side, obviously. Claiming to be an Italy fan when you're from Malta doesn't stick.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> How is it a lie, we are pretty good.


The last 6 years of results say otherwise.

2006 - Shit

2008- didnt even make it

2010- Well the least said the better really.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> Liverpool was my late grandfather's team from when he was living in England. If i was born in England i would support my local side. The fact that many United, Chelsea, Arsenal, Liverpool etc fans don't come from their respective areas is a joke.


I have a story similar to that.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

i obviously support my nation, but when they dont make into the world cup, i support brazil


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> Liverpool was my late grandfather's team from when he was living in England. If i was born in England i would support my local side. The fact that many United, Chelsea, Arsenal, Liverpool etc fans don't come from their respective areas is a joke.


That's the way sport is. People get attracted to different clubs/teams for different reasons.

You don't live in England and you support Liverpool, meaning that coming off with that shtick comes off as a tad hypocritical.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> i obviously support my nation,












NOBBY


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> That's the way sport is. People get attracted to different clubs/teams for different reasons.
> 
> You don't live in England and you support Liverpool, meaning that coming off with that shtick comes off as a tad hypocritical.


well not really, it's a bit hard to support the australian epl team


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> That's the way sport is. People get attracted to different clubs/teams for different reasons.
> 
> You don't live in England and you support Liverpool, meaning that coming off with that shtick comes off as a tad hypocritical.


Agreed. My uncle told me a story when i was very young about the Plane Crash and that United players dying. Since then i am a united fan. But, what is really dochebaggery. That is if you dont support your own nation.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I support Scotland to the death (think we're almost at that stage)

But for club football, I usually go through phases of liking certain teams and wanting to see them do well.
I'm more interested in individuals than clubs most of the time.
A few years back it was Atletico Madrid, currently it is Napoli.
Only thing that remains constant is I love watching all football, and especially Barcelona.
Scottish football bores the shit out of me.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> NOBBY


so what? at least we have been in the world cup, and got 3rd in the copa america, they can qualify to the world cup, this manager is good. and solano is a good player


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> Liverpool was my late grandfather's team from when he was living in England. If i was born in England i would support my local side. The fact that many United, Chelsea, Arsenal, Liverpool etc fans don't come from their respective areas is a joke.


did your grandfather live in liverpool?

i just find it stupid that people like to lecture other people on who they should support with no knowledge of why they actually support that club


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> well not really, it's a bit hard to support the australian epl team


Well yeah, you could support an A-league side???? Instead of an EPL side.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> NOBBY


El "Maestrito". A nickname given by Maradona itself. Peruvian legend.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> well not really, it's a bit hard to support the australian epl team


i heard we're going to sign TIMMY CAHILL, KEWELL, Tommy Oar, Holman and going to run shit over all those other premier league teams.

We all do support A-League sides Scott, thanks for the advice though. FORZA SYDNEY FC


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> so what? at least they have been into a semifinal, and got 3rd in the copa america, they can qualify to the world cup, this manager is good


?

Nobby is a legend. Everyone loves him here.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> Well yeah, you could support an A-league side???? Instead of an EPL side.


i do support an a-league side. adelaide united (LOCAL TEAM THANK YOU VERY MUCH) arent making it into the epl anytime soon though


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

NOBBY. My favourite overseas player of all time. He shall now be my avatar.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> did your grandfather live in liverpool?
> 
> i just find it stupid that people like to lecture other people on who they should support with no knowledge of why they actually support that club


Rush is quite that. He accused me of not supporting United because i didnt live in Manchester when i actually have a long story to tell you my reasons.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> i heard we're going to sign TIMMY CAHILL, KEWELL, Tommy Oar, Holman and going to run shit over all those other premier league teams.
> 
> We all do support A-League sides Scott, thanks for the advice though. FORZA SYDNEY FC



So whats the problem?

You live in Australia and follow Liverpool, Your hardly in the place to comment on other people not supporting local sides, I was born in Milton Kynes yet support Manchester United and have done all my life, I will forver support United and always love them. My support and love for utd is undeniable, yet i wasn't born there, Like i guess yours must be with liverpool.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> ?
> 
> Nobby is a legend. Everyone loves him here.


that is what i said.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> i do support an a-league side. adelaide united (LOCAL TEAM THANK YOU VERY MUCH) arent making it into the epl anytime soon though


But then you support an English Side called Manchester City who on the other side of the globe....


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> So whats the problem?
> 
> You live in Australia and follow Liverpool, Your hardly in the place to comment on other people not supporting local sides, I was born in Milton Kynes yet support Manchester United and have done all my life, I will forver support United and always love them. My support and love for utd is undeniable, yet i wasn't born there, Like i guess yours must be with liverpool.


Not saying its a problem. Just amusing how many glory hunters and bandwagoners you can get for a side. 



united_07 said:


> did your grandfather live in liverpool?


yeah he did.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I have a long story to tell you why I like Manchester United.

Because I can. Don't like it? Suck my balls.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

why is it only united fans that get incredibly defensive :hmm:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

i like milan i am not from italy, dont like it, i dont care


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Most people latch on to their clubs because of who their dad or family follow, it's natural. 

The glory hunter slag is old and usually ignorant.

It's not defensive, it was just pointing out hypocrisy in the "support your local team" statement, which is pretty clear.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> why is it only united fans that get incredibly defensive :hmm:


No-one got defensive, Just tried to explain the similarities and how it doesnt matter.... :hmm:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> why is it only united fans that get incredibly defensive :hmm:


because RUSH specifically said United fans in his post, thought that would be a bit of a giveaway


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> thanks for pointing that out


but the real question is if there was a bullet coming for Man City, what would you do?



Irish Jet said:


> I have a long story to tell you why I like Manchester United.
> 
> Because I can. Don't like it? Suck my balls.


so defensive. did i strike a nerve? you'll need all them nerves to be cool when you go glory hunting.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> why is it only united fans that get incredibly defensive :hmm:


Although i trying to ignore you because you are a city fan. I have to point that the Why always me? was epic.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> but the real question is if there was a bullet coming for Man City, what would you do?
> 
> 
> 
> so defensive. did i strike a nerve? you'll need all them nerves to be cool when you go glory hunting.


are you asking if i would die for my club?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> are you asking if i would die for my club?


yes, WOULD YOU DIE FOR CITY?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

probably not no. sheiky baby can afford troops to safeguard the PALACE OF AWESOME (etihad stadium)


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

They've proven to be weak away from the PALACE OF AWESOME though, particularly at Stadiums of Light :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

you take your filthy offside goals and go fuck yourself you ASS


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

JI whiz, did I strike a nerve there? 8*D






the reaction to this on bluemoon was superb, calling Tyler a closet mackem/city hater


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

See this is what i was getting at,

You live in Australia, You are 9000 miles at least from liverpool, Yet you support liverpool and no-one cares, but you then accuse manchester United supporters, Living a lot closer then you to be glory hunters, Why? Cause your grandad supported them, That means fuck all in reality.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Scott Button said:


> See this is what i was getting at,
> 
> You live in Australia, You are 9000 miles at least from liverpool, Yet you support liverpool and no-one cares, but you then accuse manchester United supporters, Living a lot closer then you to be glory hunters, Why? Cause your grandad supported them, That means fuck all in reality.


he is a pool fan, they are meant to hate united fans


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> JI whiz, did I strike a nerve there? 8*D














Scott Button said:


> See this is what i was getting at,
> 
> You live in Australia, You are 9000 miles at least from liverpool, Yet you support liverpool and no-one cares, but you then accuse manchester United supporters, Living a lot closer then you to be glory hunters, Why? Cause your grandad supported them, That means fuck all in reality.


So his grandad supporting Liverpool was not reality?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I'm a Celtic fan because me entire dad's side of the family are Celtic fans so it's only natural for me to support them but since it's a 14 hour round trip from my house to Celtic Park then on occasion I go to see the local sides play (Louth or Grimsby Town) if a couple of mates fancy seeing them aswell.

But I don't support a national side since I'm not very patriotic and the way England or Scotland play just bores me to tears so I watch whoever is playing the most attractive/attacking football at the time so I was a frequant watcher of Brazil then Spain and now I choose to watch Germany over any other nation


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

you do realise that no one actually gives 2 shits why anyone supports their club? it's just incredibly easy to get united fans all MAD


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> I'm a Celtic fan because me entire dad's side of the family are Celtic fans so it's only natural for me to support them but since it's a 14 hour round trip from my house to Celtic Park then on occasion I go to see the local sides play (Louth or Grimsby Town) if a couple of mates fancy seeing them aswell.
> 
> But I don't support a national side since I'm not very patriotic and the way England or Scotland play just bores me to tears so I watch whoever is playing the most attractive/attacking football at the time so I was a frequant watcher of Brazil then Spain and now I choose to watch Germany over any other nation


it is really strange for you not to support your nation, even if they play boring football, it is your nation


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

brb supporting Barca because of this man, without an ounce of Spanish blood running through my veins.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Trying to cover that hypocrisy up as a troll job is nearly as bad as trying to cover Suarez's racism up as a "cultural difference".

Poor effort below here.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

read back through the chatbox T-C 



Kiz said:


> probably not no. sheiky baby can afford troops to safeguard the PALACE OF AWESOME (etihad stadium)


United fans would DIE for their side. You're not a true fan Kiz, you don't even live in a 9000 mile radius of the club. Terrible.



Scott Button said:


> See this is what i was getting at,
> 
> You live in Australia, You are 9000 miles at least from liverpool, Yet you support liverpool and no-one cares, but you then accuse manchester United supporters, Living a lot closer then you to be glory hunters, Why? Cause your grandad supported them, That means fuck all in reality.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> you do realise that no one actually gives 2 shits why anyone supports their club? it's just incredibly easy to get united fans all MAD


I am not mad but i have the right to express that what rush said is really being a hypocrite by blaming us United fans.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I go to home and away games. I'm a real fan.

Come at me.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Knowing Liverpool supporters he will release a statement blaming the FA on him living in Australia, therefore not allowing him to see his beloved pool play at his home away from home, the hallowed turf, Anfield.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


>


sums it up really (racist scum supporter)


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Dalglish is to racists what the pope is pedophiles.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



DeeCee said:


> I go to home and away games. I'm a real fan.
> 
> Come at me.


Some people are not as fortunate as you. But i tell you, even though i have not gone to all home or away games i will always have my tv screen next to me to see a united game.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> Knowing Liverpool supporters he will release a statement blaming the FA on him living in Australia, therefore not allowing him to see his beloved pool play at his home away from home, the hallowed turf, Anfield.


BTW, FUCKING LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> Dalglish is to racists what the pope is pedophiles.


Fair summary.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> Knowing Liverpool supporters he will release a statement blaming the FA on him living in Australia, therefore not allowing him to see his beloved pool play at his home away from home, the hallowed turf, Anfield.


It is our strongly held conviction that the Football Association and the panel it selected constructed a highly arduous home and away schedule based on an geography issue that was ultimately unsubstantiated.

The FA and the panel chose to consistently and methodically accept and embrace arguments leading to a set of conclusions that found Mr. Rush to "probably" miss out on attending both home and away games while in the same manner deciding to completely dismiss the testimony that he was a proper fan to counter their overall suppositions.

This draw was deemed to be credible in spite of admitting that it was over 9000 miles away from such a loyal fan. The facts in this case were that an desire to attend was made, a rebuttal was given and there was GPS data of logistics and locations away from the matches. The remaining facts came from testimony of people who did not live anywhere near their sides anyway.

It is time to put the matter to rest and for all of us, going forward, to work together to stamp out glory hunting in every form both inside and outside the sport.

It is for this reason that we will not appeal the distance from Anfield of Mr. Rush.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

That was far too well composed to be from an actual Liverpool supporter. You have been outed.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

i support chelsea because i <3 black people + russian mafia money + john terry


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> i support chelsea because i <3 black people + russian mafia money + john terry


:lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I think there is a 't' and and 'h' missing from the bottom word on the t shirt.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

i support milan cause i have a corrupted president who like to do shit. any problem?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I miss ballack. the day when he joined chelsea was probably one of my happiest as a fan. 

German and blue, we need more of those


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> i support milan cause i have a corrupted president.


No wonder you are a *dumbass*. The nice way though.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Ketamine said:


> No wonder you are a *dumbass*.


i was joking, you moron,


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> i was joking, you moron,


Your like cancer. There is no cure.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> It is our strongly held conviction that the Football Association and the panel it selected constructed a highly arduous home and away schedule based on an geography issue that was ultimately unsubstantiated.
> 
> The FA and the panel chose to consistently and methodically accept and embrace arguments leading to a set of conclusions that found Mr. Rush to "probably" miss out on attending both home and away games while in the same manner deciding to completely dismiss the testimony that he was a proper fan to counter their overall suppositions.
> 
> This draw was deemed to be credible in spite of admitting that it was over 9000 miles away from such a loyal fan. The facts in this case were that an desire to attend was made, a rebuttal was given and there was GPS data of logistics and locations away from the matches. The remaining facts came from testimony of people who did not live anywhere near their sides anyway.
> 
> It is time to put the matter to rest and for all of us, going forward, to work together to stamp out glory hunting in every form both inside and outside the sport.
> 
> It is for this reason that we will not appeal the distance from Anfield of Mr. Rush.


LOL WELL Y NOT SUPPORT A LEAGE CLUHB~!~!~!~!~!~````1111!!~!


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Ketamine said:


> Your like cancer. There is no cure.


:lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I'd support a lebanese club but I'm not allowed to

im serious, the clubs are run by political parties and due to escalating shooting and riots, crowds are completely banned from matches.

so the atmosphere is basically like playing a game at the emirates 8*D

Nah but seriously its insane.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

excuses excuses


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

On the upside, our national side kicked south korea's ass last game. World Cup here we come!


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

1. Promise a high profile player code named "Mr X" to Milan fans in the summer window.

2. Spend all money on bunga bunga parties.

3. Completely cripple the Italian economy.

4. Realise there's no money to sign anyone decent.

5. Buy Alberto Aquilani instead.

6. ???

PROFIT


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> LOL WELL Y NOT SUPPORT A LEAGE CLUHB~!~!~!~!~!~````1111!!~!












OOOOOOOOOO SYDNEY FC


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

you guys should be embracing sydney's gay scene like the sixers are

oh wait nicky carle.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Sixers are very manly in their pink uniforms tyvm. thanks for the massive pic rep btw, finally had a clear rep page and them bam, massive photo of reina.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

just do a reina and go over it


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Bah I still need to spread.

I haven't had a clear rep page in months, most recent is still BIG TIME RUSH. O'Neill has made the football reps a lot less frequent for now, think my last football reps were BRUCEY/wolves related 

Oh and forza CENTRAL COAST MARINERS, ive actually seen them play live too. Terrible atmosphere compared to the mighty SoL though :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> but the real question is if there was a bullet coming for Man City, what would you do?
> 
> 
> 
> so defensive. did i strike a nerve? you'll need all them nerves to be cool when you go glory hunting.


It actually does piss me off. Incredibly annoying to hear the ignorant English who support "lesser" teams calling you out for being a glory hunter from Ireland. All this "Support your local team" shite which is rather amusing seeing as I don't exactly have a local team, well unless you include Fermanagh and Western division, which I'm pretty sure most people in this thread could play in.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Yea, I go and watch Bangor FC every other week, mainly because a couple of my mates play for them, but they are my local team and I wouldn't have a fifth of the feelings for them that I do for United, who I only get over to see about 4 or 5 times a year.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

irish jet is from ireland? WHOA SHOCK OF THE YEAR


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> It actually does piss me off. Incredibly annoying to hear the ignorant English who support "lesser" teams calling you out for being a glory hunter from Ireland. All this "Support your local team" shite which is rather amusing seeing as I don't exactly have a local team, well unless you include Fermanagh and Western division, which I'm pretty sure most people in this thread could play in.


If i could rep you for a thousand times i would. This fucking this.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> *It actually does piss me off*. Incredibly annoying to hear the ignorant English who support "lesser" teams calling you out for being a glory hunter from Ireland. All this "Support your local team" shite which is rather amusing seeing as I don't exactly have a local team, well unless you include Fermanagh and Western division, which I'm pretty sure most people in this thread could play in.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Who actually started this whole debate on teams and supporting them depending on your city or where you are from?


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Who actually started this whole debate on teams and supporting them depending on your city or where you are from?


Rush, a liverpool fan.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Ahh you mean liverpool, a team whose fans rob their own houses when (and only when) they play in europe.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Ahh you mean liverpool, a team whose fans rob their own houses when (and only when) they play in europe.


Ouch.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

hezbollah FC are looking like favourites this year for the Lebanese cup

hope they win it :mark:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> 1. *Promise a high profile player code named "Mr X" to Milan fans in the summer window.
> *
> 2. Spend all money on bunga bunga parties.
> 
> 3. Completely cripple the Italian economy.
> 
> 4. Realise there's no money to sign anyone decent.
> 
> 5. Buy Alberto Aquilani instead.
> 
> 6. ???
> 
> PROFIT


i hate him for that, all the points are correct but aquilani is a decent player. you cant denie he is talented, to tell you the truth when they bought him at first, i was disappointed but he proved me wrong, he was starting to perform well, his crosses are great, has 7 assist in 15 games and scored a goal. that is good(much better than most of our shitty midfield, i only rate boateng and nocerino better than him in our midfield), and he provides support for the strikers, nocerino proved to me that his is great player, his performance against parma was awesome, he scored a hatrick, that was a great buy by the president, and we got him for half a million of euros


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> hezbollah FC are looking like favourites this year for the Lebanese cup
> 
> hope they win it :mark:


Lol, you really took that seriously?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

im sorry took what seriously?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> im sorry took what seriously?


i guess he meant about everything rush said. i am not sure.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

ALberto Aquilani should be starting for Liverpool IMO. Ahead of Henderson anyways.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Ketamine said:


> Lol, you really took that seriously?


tad ironic here


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

He's not racist or english, therefore he doesn't qualify for that team.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> ALberto Aquilani should be starting for Liverpool IMO. Ahead of Henderson anyways.


nah, Henderson has been coming along alright. I'd rather stick with him that have Aquilani there.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Ha, Kiz's sig is class.

Huge game tomorrow. If Carrick is at the back up against Ba, we're gonna be in deep shit.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> It actually does piss me off. Incredibly annoying to hear the ignorant English who support "lesser" teams calling you out for being a glory hunter from Ireland. All this "Support your local team" shite which is rather amusing seeing as I don't exactly have a local team, well unless you include Fermanagh and Western division, which I'm pretty sure most people in this thread could play in.


I support my local team. However, when you've been brought to an English match at the age of 10 to see Denis Irwin and Roy Keane play, it's hard not to get excited. When that same league is the only one available to watch once a week on tv (highlights none the less), it's hard not to start supporting a team in particular. Give it ten years and that support is absolutely ironclad. I apologise for being a "plastic", but there is genuinely not a single fucking thing I can do about it after all these years, and many people are in the same boat. I didn't know I was "glory hunting" when I was ten, and I sure as shot can't change it now. *shrugs*

I do, however, find it amusing the number of Irish City fans that have popped up over the last two years. Same as Chelsea 6 years ago. Gives the genuine fans a bad name.

Edit: Downing and Adam have been far worse than Henderson imo.

And Carrick has been in splendid form this season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

city has fans?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

nope


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> city has fans?


Far, far too many turning up wearing their City jerseys to the pub for matches. Genuinely embarassing.

In my years have encountered two genuine Man City supporters.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Ive been seeing a few etihad jerseys myself lately. funnily enough, all from this season and started appearing around the time of the 8-2 thrashing......

I actually did buy a city related shirt myself. I got a replica of Mario's "why always me?". It was relevant, not to mention i find mario awesome.

still dislike the team though


----------



## CC91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*










:lmao


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> Ive been seeing a few etihad jerseys myself lately. funnily enough, all from this season and started appearing around the time of the 8-2 thrashing......
> 
> I actually did buy a city related shirt myself. I got a replica of Mario's "why always me?". It was relevant, not to mention i find mario awesome.
> 
> still dislike the team though


Still hard to believe the 8-2 was only a few months ago.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

when i first saw that gif it took me ages to see WOY there.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

That guy could probably get a job making gifs.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

The Wenger/Woy one is superb, the Kim Jong-il reincarnate lady one isn't bad either lol.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> The Wenger/Woy one is superb, the Kim Jong-il reincarnate lady one isn't bad either lol.


Steamed hams, an AC Milan fan? Do you know ReyMisterioFan?
Hmm, is this to help RMF?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Big Fat Sean said:


> Far, far too many turning up wearing their City jerseys to the pub for matches. Genuinely embarassing.
> 
> In my years have encountered two genuine Man City supporters.


All these arseholes awkwardly doing the poznan lately when I go to City games... I suppose it looks good on TV

Also, At least spurs hasn't had a major influx of fans hopping onto their new "favourite" team at their home games...YET
London may be too expensive for them though 8*D


At the end of the day, your not a true or "proper" supporter of the club unless you fairly regularly attend games or at least by some merch often... actually feck that, anyone can buy a cheap ass knock off jersey, but it takes true support to regularly attend games. If you don't do stuff like that, what are you giving back to the club that you "support"? 

Nothing.

Your just a armchair supporter so to speak then. Whats even funnier, is lots these type of fans who say "we" when talking about the club they support like they actually attend games regularly(id consider regularly being at least 2 or 3 games a season), know the history of the club or are part of the club in some way... they are in their arse...when the reality is in fact they just started supporting the club a year ago when they started to win/ got a takeover/ bought a certain player/s. 

*THE TRUTH HURTS*


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



CyberWaste said:


> All these arseholes awkwardly doing the poznan lately when I go to City games... I suppose it looks good on TV
> Your just a armchair supporter so to speak then. Whats even funnier, is lots these type of fans who say "we" when talking about the club they support like they actually* attend games regularly(id consider regularly being at least 2 or 3 games a season*), know the history of the club or are part of the club in some way... they are in their arse...when the reality is in fact they just started supporting the club a year ago when they started to win/ got a takeover/ bought a certain player/s.
> 
> *THE TRUTH HURTS*


Bolded part is not true I as compared to you am not as fortunate and cannot attend games 2 or 3 times a year. Reason being, not financially possible to travel to Manchester 3 times a year. However, all the fucking chances i ever had to see United i have taken it and have seen them 3 times my entire life. But i can tell you this, whenever they have a game i would always watch it in my tv and when they win there is joy and when they lose there is sadness. But i will always stick to them and they have a place secured in my heart. If you do not consider that as a real fan. I dont know what the fuck is wrong with you.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Ketamine said:


> Some people are not as fortunate as you. But i tell you, even though i have not gone to all home or away games i will always have my tv screen next to me to see a united game.


Plastic.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> reason??


Just curious. It might explain your strange racial views.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Ketamine said:


> Steamed hams, an AC Milan fan? Do you know ReyMisterioFan?
> Hmm, is this to help RMF?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



CC91 said:


> :lmao


Fucking amazing as is the one with evra at the end.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

:lmao brilliant gif.

Worried about tonight's game, hopefully Carrick can play in midfield and we can have an actual back 4 for a change. And that Rooney plays. We missed him badly against Blackburn.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/newc...ted-to-have-new-shirt-sponsor-72703-30059056/

:lmao Newcastle could have Virgin on their tops tonight.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Meh, it's just a sponsor anyway. If they get more money from it, then fair play.

Not as bad as changing their stadium name at all.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Try posting something that isn't about Newcastle Jake 8*D

But yeah, it's better than Chav Direct.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Emarosa said:


> Just curious. It might explain your strange racial views.


i am not racist.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Any non-racist AC Milan fan would have Clarence Seedorf (AKA God) in their avatar, sig and would mention his name at least 10 times in every post.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



DeeCee said:


> Plastic.


1000x harder


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



steamed hams said:


>


Ahhhhhhh!


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Any non-racist AC Milan fan would have Clarence Seedorf (AKA God) in their avatar, sig and would mention his name at least *10 times in every post*.


this is the prem thread, and btw do you mention eric cantona? i never seen a post about that. seedorf is a great player no doubt.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Ketamine said:


> Bolded part is not true I as compared to you am not as fortunate and cannot attend games 2 or 3 times a year. Reason being, not financially possible to travel to Manchester 3 times a year. However, all the fucking chances i ever had to see United i have taken it and have seen them 3 times my entire life. But i can tell you this, whenever they have a game i would always watch it in my tv and when they win there is joy and when they lose there is sadness. But i will always stick to them and they have a place secured in my heart. If you do not consider that as a real fan. I dont know what the fuck is wrong with you.


Theres plenty of cheap and available united games to go to. Stuff like early carling cup rounds, early FA cup rounds etc. Its not going to break the bank. May I ask where do you live/from? If your from another country, then why do you support United?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



CyberWaste said:


> All these arseholes awkwardly doing the poznan lately when I go to City games... I suppose it looks good on TV


Celtic fans were doing it last week too.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



haribo said:


> Celtic fans were doing it last week too.


We've been doing it for a couple of seasons now to be fair


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

It looks good when Celtic do their huddle as well, makes it look like stadium is bouncing. When city do the "Poznan" it looks like some of the retards in the council house are facing the wrong way just.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Celtic were doing it a fair bit before city and it does generate a great atmosphere for them, they generally have a good atmos anyway.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Plus the Celtic fans were doing it to wind up the huns. I was all for that.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



METTA WORLD PEACE said:


> Plus the Celtic fans were doing it to wind up the huns. I was all for that.


Truth be told all you need to do is bless yourself and the Huns will go crying to the police and accuse of trying to start a riot


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

SPL needs Artur THE HOLY GOLIE Boruc back.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



CyberWaste said:


> Theres plenty of cheap and available united games to go to. Stuff like early *carling cup rounds, early FA cup rounds* etc. Its not going to break the bank. May I ask where do you live/from? If your from another country, then why do you support United?


yeah, also champions league group stage matches usually go on general sale as wel. I even managed to get tickets to the city match a few years ago. Its not that difficult to get tickets if you really want to go.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Tempted to put a tenner on a 2-2 draw shockingly negative from me.

Maybe i'll go for a 3-2 man united win.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

We are wearing the new sponsors tonight, doesn't look that great but I don't buy shirts anymore so can't complain.

All depends on the team selection, the Vuckic experiment didn't really work but that was bound to happen when we were bypassing the midfield (and thus our 2 most creative players fpalm). Will Ben Arfa ever start a game? Who knows.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> So his grandad supporting Liverpool was not reality?



No it means fuck all in reality, My Grandad fought in the war and got a medal for bravey, Does that make me a brave man? No.


Liverpool fans are funny, this might be one big troll, but coming from a bunch of aussies holds no weight and is literally pathetic. But then against Aussies + LFC fans === :hmm:


----------



## T-C

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I wouldnt bracket all Aussie Liverpool supporters like that. It was just a comment that would be made from someone who likes to throw stones from inside glass houses


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*










Virgin Money. Seems appropriate. Think of the £35m we got for Carroll; money that's never been touched...

8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Ba dum tish.

Just seen Howard Webb is the ref, well that's us fucked


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

newcastle fans, is obertan likely to start tonight?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> newcastle fans, is obertan likely to start tonight?


Hope so he's gash.


Howard webb will now award you a pena tonight mags or dismiss a man united player.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> newcastle fans, is obertan likely to start tonight?


It said Pardew was "hopeful" (he must be the only one) so not sure. If he is fit, then he'll play.



WWE_TNA said:


> Hope so he's gash.
> 
> 
> Howard webb will now award you a pena tonight mags or dismiss a man united player.


Wouldn't complain


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Ba dum tish.
> 
> Just seen Howard Webb is the ref, well that's us fucked


Fergie truly is amazing. Not only has he managed to keep one of his prized assets at the club during the transfer window, but he also has him playing tonight. But enough about the ref...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Who needs a fit defence when you have webb.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Howard webb will now award you a pena tonight mags or dismiss a man united player.


If Berbatov's marking Ba then Newcastle have got a big shout at getting a pen at some point. His attempt at defending against Samba on Saturday was laughable. I don't know why Fergie didn't change that. It was blindingly obvious to almost everyone watching.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Nige™ said:


> If Berbatov's marking Ba then Newcastle have got a big shout at getting a pen at some point. His attempt at defending against Samba on Saturday was laughable. I don't know why Fergie didn't change that. It was blindingly obvious to almost everyone watching.


It was terrible to watch (well not for you) Jones should have been marking him for sure.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Another cringeworthy press conference from Dalglish - "no need for an apology, his wife calls him that all the time"; "he was punished because he was in the wrong place at the wrong time"; "if you knew 100% that someone was telling the truth, you'd wear t-shirts in support too". The best part was the Liverpool spokesman asking for no more questions on Suarez half way through, and all the journalists just continued throwing them at him anyway.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Another cringeworthy press conference from Dalglish - "no need for an apology, his wife calls him that all the time"; "he was punished because he was in the wrong place at the wrong time"; "if you knew 100% that someone was telling the truth, you'd wear t-shirts in support too". The best part was the Liverpool spokesman asking for no more questions on Suarez half way through, and all the journalists just continued throwing them at him anyway.



Kenny won't let this go it will be the reason they don't win the prem this season, just ask him.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Krul, Simpson, Coloccini, Williamson, Santon, R Taylor, Cabaye, Tiote, Jonas, Shola, Ba.

Ryan Taylor right wing crossing right onto the head of Wor Shola, love it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Expect a very solid and combative performance from newcastle tonight.

Set pieces and crosses into the box do worry me alot they never use to.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

lindegaard starting according to SSN

confirmed team



> Lindegaard, Valencia, Jones, Ferdinand, Evra, Nani, Carrick, Giggs, Park, Rooney, Berbatov


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Another cringeworthy press conference from Dalglish - "no need for an apology, his wife calls him that all the time"; "he was punished because he was in the wrong place at the wrong time"; "if you knew 100% that someone was telling the truth, you'd wear t-shirts in support too". The best part was the Liverpool spokesman asking for no more questions on Suarez half way through, and all the journalists just continued throwing them at him anyway.


It's genuinely embarrassing at this stage. Not one person associated with Liverpool has explained, justified or even mentioned the fact that Kuyt, Commolli and Dalglish himself all contradicted Suarez's own statement. Instead, they're attempting to deflect attention with all this talk of 'things that weren't in the report', and information that Dalglish just isn't allowed to comment on. I find it very strange that Kenny can have all this evidence stored to show up the FA's findings are 'subjective' and unfair, yet instead of appealing they try and make out like they're dropping it for the good of English football. Bizarre.

I don't know if anyone at their PR department has pointed this out, but Suarez admitted calling Evra '*****', and obviously this caused him offence. Why can't he simply apologise? All this about 'but it's not offensive in Uruguay!' is ridiculous, because it didn't happen in Uruguay.

Best conspiracy angle I've personally seen on a Liverpool forum- poster pointing out that the report refers to Mr Suarez, Mr Evra, etc, "but why do they refer to SIR Alex Ferguson?". :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Lindegaard; Valencia, Carrick, Jones, Evra; Giggs, Rooney, Nani, Welbeck; Chicharito, Berbatov

Four strikers  2 actual defenders


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Glad this isn't on epsn their coverage and punditry is so bad even worse than itv and bbc.

WTF at that team, what is this shit, this is gonna be painful. gotta be wrong


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Lindegaard; Valencia, Carrick, Jones, Evra; Giggs, Rooney, Nani, Welbeck; Chicharito, Berbatov
> 
> Four strikers  2 actual defenders


it was the wrong team put out on twitter

actual team



> Lindegaard, Valencia, Jones, Ferdinand, Evra, Nani, Carrick, Giggs, Park, Rooney, Berbatov


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Fair enough, thought it was mental.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> it was the wrong team put out on twitter
> 
> actual team



Thank fuck for that, shame valencia is rb again. but looks miles better than it did in rovers game.

SAVE US RIO AND GIGGSY


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

come on newcastle win the game or get a draw at least, i am sick and tired of seeing man utd winning the epl most of the time for the past 5 years.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

What are the odds of rio picking up a knock or strain and missing the city game.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



CyberWaste said:


> Theres plenty of cheap and available united games to go to. Stuff like early carling cup rounds, early FA cup rounds etc. Its not going to break the bank. May I ask where do you live/from? If your from another country, then why do you support United?


And why do you support an english team if you live in Ireland? Dont you have your local teams?
Same applies here. And didnt you understand? First i gotta move to england, then buy a ticket to see united. I live in Nobby`s country but my uncles are from UK. And i don`t need to tell you my life story about why i support United.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

30 more minutes!


----------



## Example

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Not long now need to get back on track after that poor performance on the weekend. Think we will win this one but only just (0-1 or 1-2).


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Anyone else notice Demba Ba's odd coloured lips? Top one is black and the bottom one is pink :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

^ Insert "that's racist" gif here.

Our game plan is no surprise, hoof it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Landon starts tonight for everton.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Valencia at right back gives me teh sad.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Landon starts tonight for everton.


Yup

Bolton: Bogdan, Steinsson, Knight, Cahill, Ricketts, Davies, Muamba, Reo-Coker, Petrov, Ngog, Eagles

Everton: Howard, Hibbert, Distin, Jagielka, Baines, Osman, Heitinga, Neville, Donovan, Strac, Saha


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

When he left Everton after his first loan spell and then had a great World Cup (Arguably one of the best players at the World CuP) I was shocked that no European clubs let alone EPL clubs try to sign him.

Remember going to Goodison Park during his last loan spell against Chelsea he came of the bench and he was fantastic and I can't help but feel he is being wasted at LA Galaxy


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Expect Everton to kick on now, should beat bolton 2-0 or 3-1 (probably just jinxed it big time there)


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Landon Donovan is starting. :mark:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

apparently now suarez's mother is defending him and saying he is a victim

oh yes


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Hopefully Everton stick a few past Bolton and their "120k" centre back.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> apparently now suarez's mother is defending him and saying he is a victim
> 
> oh yes



Think people should get over it, 8 games is nothing yes maybe he's is gonna be branded a racist for the rest of his time in england but people already hated the little twat anyway.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> apparently now suarez's mother is defending him and saying he is a victim
> 
> oh yes


and she is worried about her son safety. 



Joel said:


> Hopefully Everton stick a few past Bolton and their "120k" centre back.


what?, gary cahill want 120 k per week, that is nuts. 60k should be fair


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Come on BA, win this.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> When he left Everton after his first loan spell and then had a great World Cup (Arguably one of the best players at the World CuP) I was shocked that no European clubs let alone EPL clubs try to sign him.
> 
> Remember going to Goodison Park during his last loan spell against Chelsea he came of the bench and he was fantastic and I can't help but feel he is being wasted at LA Galaxy



I watched every Everton match he had. He was great vs Chelsea, and United. And good vs City and Arsenal. He just okay vs Liverpool, though. :side:

Definitely worth a look by the mid-league clubs. But I think for him, it's Everton or bust. And they obviously dont have the capital to finance such a move.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Good Opening 5 minutes in the Castle/Utd game, Demba should of at least a shot on target however


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Great start from the Toon.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Toon look really up for this. Just a fansatic passing move from their own corner flag there.

Slightly undone by Big Shola getting involved however.

This could be a great game.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Foul by Valencia for...Running?


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Foul by Valencia for...Running?


You wont see Berbs giving away that foul


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Was that suppose to be a cross from Nani?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

what is virgin money and how can i get my hands on it as fast as possible


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Rooney you fucking moron.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

lol nice dive


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Rooney is still pissed from his Boxing Day Meal with Coleen and Company I see


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Obvious penalty is obvious. Fuck off, Webb.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Obvious penalty is obvious. Fuck off, Webb.


We're even


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

meh Newcastle got an extremely soft penalty at old trafford, so things have evened themselves out


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

lol the pace of this match is ridiculous.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

reminds me of how fast spurs were during our match

they cant keep this pace up forever


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

lol make it more obvious Webb


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> reminds me of how fast spurs were during our match
> 
> they cant keep this pace up forever


Fucking Spurs :no:

BA BA BA BA BA BA


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

ba = gawd


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Fuck this game

Jones is a ridiculously average CB


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Demba Ba!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

fuck, great finish


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HOLLLY SHIITTT


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


>


Two more injuries and he'll be a first choice starter in defence.

Well this is inconvenient. Quality finish, though.


----------



## God™

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Beautiful from Ba.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

LOL RIO.

Take a bow son. My word.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Ba!!!!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Where are the goals going to come from for Newcastle when BA goes to the ACON?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Fuck this game
> 
> Jones is a ridiculously average CB


if you want you can have luiz


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

:lmao Pardew


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Ba is top 4 quality.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Can't believe Wenger didn't try and sign Ba. He missed a huge steal there.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

who needs ba when you have MEGA SIGNING LEGEND PETER CROUCH


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Ba is top 4 quality.


Just about to say thing.

Buy him up, Arsene!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Rooney has been beyond awful.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Giggs getting completely merked.



Mikey Damage said:


> Just about to say thing.
> 
> Buy him up, Arsene!


He said top 4?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Ba made the sister in law shagging grandad look a mug.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Taking a shot isn't playing an advantage. Interesting.

Reffing in this game has been generally bollocks, though.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Ba will have a ridiculous price tag this summer me thinks. Mike wont let him go on the cheap, if at all. Arsene missed the boat on Ba, nothing new there, he also failed to sign Given a few years ago... when they had probably the worst keepers in the top half of the table.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Ba is top 4 quality.


£35million+ bid incoming...

8*D


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

great to see newcastle winning, pls win, i would not mind a draw though


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Taking a shot isn't playing an advantage. Interesting.
> 
> Reffing in this game has been generally bollocks, though.


lolwut?

He fouled Ba after he hit the shot. The ball was in play. Foul and free kick is the correct decision.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



CyberWaste said:


> Ba will have a ridiculous price tag this summer me thinks. Mike wont let him go on the cheap, if at all. Arsene missed the boat on Ba, nothing new there, he also failed to sign Given a few years ago... when they had probably the worst keepers in the top half of the table.


He also missed out on Cabaye (who had been watched by Arsenal scouts) and Jose Enrique who has been excellent this season when we desperately needed a left back. Although, still do quite frankly.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

old school pissed off rooney emerging here

and as for ba, he's good, but english enough eh kenny?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> old school pissed off rooney emerging here


Worst I've seen him play since the start of last season. If he wasn't Rooney he'd be hauled off. 

Wouldn't be shocked to see him get sent off either.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Fully deserved half time lead, excellent stuff.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Whew. Can breathe again over the next 15 minutes. Demba you BA-uty!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

35m + Carroll for BA

source: rusrumors.com


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Pre-game interview with Ba was quality.

Shreeves: Tell us something about yourself no-one knows, Demba.

Ba: I love syrup

Shreeves: Maple Syrup?

Ba: No strawberry syrup. I always put it in my water.

Shreeves: Is that healthy?

Ba: Probably.

Feed the sheep, and BAAAAA WILL SCORE.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> lolwut?
> 
> He fouled Ba after he hit the shot. The ball was in play. Foul and free kick is the correct decision.


I'll take your word on that and blame the stream until I see it properly. Commentator seemed pretty adamant it was the wrong decision, and from what I could see (on the jerky piece of shit I'm trying to watch it on), it did look to be somewhat delayed. 'Double advantage' was the phrase used, I believe. It must have been tight, though, 'cause you see players getting fouled every game after taking a shot, and I don't remember seeing play being brought back on a regular basis.



> Shreeves: Is that healthy?
> 
> Ba: Probably.


:lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

How on earth can Yorke say that's not a penalty. It's blatant tbf.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I'll take your word on that and blame the stream until I see it properly. Commentator seemed pretty adamant it was the wrong decision, and from what I could see (on the jerky piece of shit I'm trying to watch it on), it did look to be somewhat delayed. 'Double advantage' was the phrase used, I believe. It must have been tight, though, 'cause you see players getting fouled every game after taking a shot, and I don't remember seeing play being brought back on a regular basis.


If the foul had come before the shot and Ba was able to continue and take the shot, then I'd have said advantage was played, so it can't be a free kick.

But the tackle came after Ba took the shot and since the ball was still in play, it was a free kick.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Pre-game interview with Ba was quality.
> 
> Shreeves: Tell us something about yourself no-one knows, Demba.
> 
> Ba: I love syrup
> 
> Shreeves: Maple Syrup?
> 
> Ba: No strawberry syrup. I always put it in my water.
> 
> Shreeves: Is that healthy?
> 
> Ba: Probably.
> 
> Feed the sheep, and BAAAAA WILL SCORE.


:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Rio actually got ball before anything with a slight touch. That last angle showed it.

Not sure how Webb saw that though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

i'd bring rafael on for park switch nani to the left with valencia pushed up, and bring welbeck on for berbatov


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> If the foul had come before the shot and Ba was able to continue and take the shot, then I'd have said advantage was played, so it can't be a free kick.
> 
> But the tackle came after Ba took the shot and since the ball was still in play, it was a free kick.


Then it's probably a combination of a dodgy stream and a commentator talking bollocks, which is usually the case. Quite why he'd be going on about advantage being played/the free kick being 'double advantage' if the foul was after the shot, I don't know, but I'll see it on MOTD at some point no doubt.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

United can fuck off after that first half performance. Newcastle had plenty of chances while we had one good chance and one half chance. Overall though, we've been very poor. What annoys me the most is when the United players do their interviews after the dreadful result against Blackburn claiming we'll bounce back against Newcastle and low and behold, the shit United turn up. We're not looking good and we're not playing well as a team. Absolutely shocking.

Rooney has been the worst, he's looked like the Rooney that turned up at the World Cup last year. His touches have been abysmal, his passing off and his link up play poor. Terrible performance from him. The same can be said for Rio, Jones, Park, Berbatov, Nani and Giggs. We've looked so uncreative going forward. Plus, why is Rafael on the bench and Valencia is playing as right back? Bring Park off, move Valencia up to the right wing and bring Rafael on at right back. That will add a lot more attacking threat as Park has done nothing but overrun the ball and given the ball away.

United need to turn up second half. To catch City up and then go 3 points behind will be a disappointment.

By the way, how awesome is Ba? Phenomenal player.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Try posting something that isn't about Newcastle Jake 8*D
> 
> But yeah, it's better than Chav Direct.


:side: Kiro Rico could be signing for Arsenal


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

:lmao what the hell was that by Jones.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> United can fuck off after that first half performance. Newcastle had plenty of chances while we had one good chance and one half chance. Overall though, we've been very poor. What annoys me the most is when the United players do their interviews after the dreadful result against Blackburn claiming we'll bounce back against Newcastle and low and behold, the shit United turn up. We're not looking good and we're not playing well as a team. Absolutely shocking.
> 
> Rooney has been the worst, *he's looked like the Rooney that turned up at the World Cup last year. His touches have been abysmal*, his passing off and his link up play poor. Terrible performance from him. The same can be said for Rio, Jones, Park, Berbatov, Nani and Giggs. We've looked so uncreative going forward. Plus, why is Rafael on the bench and Valencia is playing as right back? Bring Park off, move Valencia up to the right wing and bring Rafael on at right back. That will add a lot more attacking threat as Park has done nothing but overrun the ball and given the ball away.
> 
> United need to turn up second half. To catch City up and then go 3 points behind will be a disappointment.
> 
> By the way, how awesome is Ba? Phenomenal player.


dont be ridiculous. rooney didnt even get a touch at the ball during the world cup

and wow, phil jones, what a dumb challenge. and im a chelsea fan so i know a thing or two about dumb challeneges


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

OH LARD!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

OMFG!!!!!!!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Fuck off :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I would have pu a grand on that going in. Just knew it.

Fuck this team.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH YEEEEEEEEEE BEAAAAAAAAAUUTTTTYYYYYYY WHAT A HIT SON WHAT A HIT.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

*#MYWORD*


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

What a strike from Cabaye.

Wenger you idiot for not signing these players.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

lol de gea woulda dropped that cross


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Take a bow, Cabaye.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Beating Man U is overrated anyway, beating Man City is waaaay more impressive :side:


Fantastic goals though.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Watch your nuts Ferdinand.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

this is odd. ive never seen united actually get WORSE after half time


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

There's some (apparently) Liverpool-based racism on the chat beside my stream, with someone calling Evra a 'nefro' and Anon7357 saying that 'white people make black people their sleeves'.

This is my most enjoyed part of the match so far.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

nefro is a friendly term on streams online. its a cultural thing. you dont understand, youre not from there. anon7357's wife calls him nefro

I swear to God i literally forgot Berbatov was playing.

wow

talk about anonymous

holy fuck, three missed golden chances in 5 seconds. STUPID STUPID.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

The football gods love Newcastle tonight.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Deeeeeeeeeeeefence!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> dont be ridiculous. rooney didnt even get a touch at the ball during the world cup


Oh yes he did and he was shit when he was on the ball. I remember them even highlighting it on Match of the Day last season in the second England World Cup game.

Cabaye - that was magical. What a brilliant freekick.

United are shit today. Well, they have been since the Blackburn game.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Now after what Sheps said, to be fair even Blackburn can beat Manchester United...so Newcatle this win is nothing notable.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Tim Howard scored for Everton?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Tim Howard just scored. :lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Tim Howard has scored a goal for Everton from a clearance.

The passing from United have been shocking. They've even been getting in each others way. Ridiculous.

Why is Park still on the pitch?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

*TIM HOWARD - THE GOALKEEPER SCORING GOALS LIKE A BOSS!*


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> The football gods love Newcastle tonight.


You're not watching Barca? The floodgates are opening.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Who needs Donovan when you've already got an American who can score you goals

Edit: Description of Goal from the BBC: *Everton goal:* For once, this is not a typo from me, Tim Howard really has netted for Everton. The goalkeeper swipes a clearance downfield from the edge of his own area, the wind-assisted ball sails down field, bounces a good 30 yards from goal but takes off, clearing Adam Bogdan and finding the net. You have to feel for Bogdan there, that was a freak bounce.

Edit Edit: Fuck me now N'Gog has scored


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> You're not watching Barca? The floodgates are opening.


My steam crapped out, and I'm on a shitty campus connection


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

We really need to buy someone in this transfer window. We've looked so uncreative going forward.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> My steam crapped out, and I'm on a shitty campus connection


Did you see Cesc's second goal? It was better than Ba and Cabaye's.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

holy shit rooney ran at krul, then back to the united goal to clear the ball launched by krul :lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Ba has been incredible, what a performance. The way he's dragged the ball out of the air is fantastic.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

We don't deserve to lose this game 2-0. It flatters us beyond belief.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Did you see Cesc's second goal? It was better than Ba and Cabaye's.


Just saw a replay of it...that was ridiculous, almost unbelievable it went it.

Edit: It's teh chip you are referring to right? I missed his other one.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> We don't deserve to lose this game 2-0. It flatters us beyond belief.


Tbf, you've had a few chances.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> Ba has been incredible, what a performance. The way he's dragged the ball out of the air is fantastic.


He looks like Drogba in his prime. Bullying the life out of us physically and doing so with superb skill.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> Just saw a replay of it...that was ridiculous, almost unbelievable it went it.
> 
> Edit: It's teh chip you are referring to right? I missed his other one.


Yeah, the chip.

First goal, Xavi put him through 1v1 out on the wide left and he slotted it in. He'll do nicely as a replacement for Villa out there.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

rooney off, mega anderson on

im sure that new united fan who popped up yesterday will be pleased


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Hey Javier:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

fuckin hell these last two games have been so frustrating to watch


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Ba has bent Jones over backwards and had his way with him for 80 minutes.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Yeah, the chip.
> 
> First goal, Xavi put him through 1v1 out on the wide left and he slotted it in. He'll do nicely as a replacement for Villa out there.


I think now he has 13 goals, and 10 assists in 21 apps for Barca so far. Incredible. 

And lol at Rooney coming off, United have given up.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

oh united, you and your crazy offsides


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Tiote just took Renegade out when he was on a break.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> fuckin hell these last two games have been so frustrating to watch


At least against Blackburn we showed fight and really forced our way back into the game, there were some positives. Two of which were Rafa at RB and Valencia on the wing, we've proceeded to utilize neither. :no:

This has been a pathetic performance. We don't look like we even care, no fight at all. Rooney was utterly atrocious, worst player on the pitch.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Pointless offsides piss me off so much.

Newcastle have been more than good enough for their lead so far.

Glad Rooney's off, having a stinker. Too late for Anderson to make any impact at all, should give Utd more shape. Wouldn't be hard. A scarecrow would give Utd more shape in this game.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

It's not over yet, we'll have to bend over for City on Sunday. Brilliant week to be a United supporter.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Man U? Lol more like Manure


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Best passing to Howard Webb! :lmao he plays for Man U ffs.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Man U? Lol more like Manure


Cutting edge Israeli humour 8*D

We've been shocking recently, on the plus side, at least my user CP is too humiliating to ever open again.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

holy shit super krul


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

For those wondering why some United fans praise Anderson at times, look at that fucking pass. Incredible. Unfortunate for Welbeck.


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

_I was actually more suprised when I found out David Ngog scored then I was when I found out Howard scored.

That free kick was a cracker too. Good preformace by Newcastle, another abysmal one from United._


----------



## Seb

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I'm pretty sure Manure stems from chants about Duncan Edwards rotting in his grave. Better just to call them shit.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Man U? Lol more like Manure


Creative.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Great start to the year for United.

Have to give credit to Newcastle though. Great team effort.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

lol. united be mad


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Creative.


Thank you.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Jones having a brainfart.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Lololollolololololol


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Phil 'Messi' Jones, great finish


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Well deserved for newcastle.

Just more incentive for fergie, gill and the cunty glazers ot pull their fingerS out AND BUY SOME FUCKING QUALITY. Rooney fuck you aswell typical shite from him after personal life crap.

Think i'll go away for fa cup weekend and keep myself out of the footballing loop as best i can.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

wow, fucking, wow.

take a bow krul. you are god


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Man U? Lol more like Manure


8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao fuck me.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vader

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Newcastle haven't allowed United to do anything, besides that couple of minutes spell where Rooney nearly scored. Speaking of Rooney, him and Ferdinand should be having some banter on Twitter to decide which of them was the shittest. Hopefully this is the game that makes Fergie realise that our midfield is absolutely shocking - we've been murdered by Tiote and Cabaye, got nothing from Williamson and Sideshow and been raped by Ameobi (wtf) and Ba. A year or so ago I'd be really disappointed with this result - I'm disappointed with our performance - but Newcastle are definitely going places and with a spine of Krul, Coloccini, Tiote, Cabaye and Ba.

I'm not looking forward to City.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

So United no longer know how to deal with long balls


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Jones is not a CB. I've been saying it all season, he's never looked any more comfortable than Evans there and was actually very impressive in midfield. Worst performance in ages, worse than City.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

RIP Bolton


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Newcastle haven't allowed United to do anything, besides that couple of minutes spell where Rooney nearly scored. Speaking of Rooney, *him and Ferdinand should be having some banter on Twitter to decide which of them was the shittest.* Hopefully this is the game that makes Fergie realise that our midfield is absolutely shocking - we've been murdered by Tiote and Cabaye, got nothing from Williamson and Sideshow and been raped by Ameobi (wtf) and Ba. A year or so ago I'd be really disappointed with this result - I'm disappointed with our performance - but Newcastle are definitely going places and with a spine of Krul, Coloccini, Tiote, Cabaye and Ba.
> 
> I'm not looking forward to City.


what about jones, he put on a man of the match performance today

if he was a newcastle player that is 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Nani :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

North East > Manchester.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I can't believe this is happening.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

It says something when the best player on the pitch for the team is a 38 year old, Ferguson needs to buy someone for midfield


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

That's just awful.

I'd be pissed if 'one leg slightly longer than the other' roger made that kind of cock up at our 5 a side. Just awful.

Highlight of the night - Keegan's fabulous dyed hair.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

The fuck have I just witnessed? :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

AH HAHAHAHAHA

God I hate Man Utd, that was great stuff


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Jones is not a CB. I've been saying it all season, he's never looked any more comfortable than Evans there and was actually very impressive in midfield. Worst performance in ages, worse than City.


I disagree, I think he can be a good CB, but he needs to be consistently played there, obiously the injuries aren't helping that cause, he seems to be playing wherever he is needed


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

Weird seeing united so toothless when lose seems to happen this season all the time. Hopefully just a minor blip and does not turn into a pool, chelsea or arsenal style blip but we were shit.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*

I'm done defending that midfield btw. Some signings have to be made in January. Sorry SAF, they HAVE to be made. Jones needs to not play centre back, he was playing well in midfield, far better than he's played at CB. Rooney and Nani were utterly shocking, when neither of those guys show up we lack any sort of creativity, Valencia isn't getting a chance in his best position and it's frustrating as hell.

Fair play to Newcastle, they gave us nothing and went for the throat when they saw weakness. Pardew has done a magnificent job with them.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Credit to Newcastle, they were very good. Constantly pressing United and Ba is class.

Worst United performance of the season for me, worse than the 1-6. At least in that match, we were argubly the better team in the first half before City destroyed us in the second half but tonight, just absolute dogshit all over the pitch. Rooney was disgraceful.

Time to start worrying about Spurs now. Big boost for City tonight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

save.us.HESKEY


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Don't need to say anything.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

We're just lucky that, with one of our lowest performing squads of recent years, and all the injury issues, everyone other team around the top has been at least as bad and not run away from us. The fact that we've played so badly, so often and are STILL in the top two most likely teams to win the league says a lot about the likes of Chelsea, Arsenal and Liverpool. You'd expect City to have opened quite a lead with the team they've assembled, but for some reason they keep stalling too. That's the positive.

The negative is we've been fucking awful the last two games, and without some sort of winter signing or a huge up-turn in our injury fortunes, we're not getting near number 20 this season.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

nice own goal by jones, the second goal was brilliant, where is ketamine now, i bet he is very disappointed and shocked. great win for newcastle,2 loses in a row, not good for united. now city is 3 points above them, yeah. good job newcastle


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Shep that Jones picture, you amazing bastard :lmao


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> We're just lucky that, with one of our lowest performing squads of recent years, and all the injury issues, everyone other team around the top has been at least as bad and not run away from us. The fact that we've played so badly, so often and are STILL in the top two most likely teams to win the league says a lot about the likes of Chelsea, Arsenal and Liverpool. You'd expect City to have opened quite a lead with the team they've assembled, but for some reason they keep stalling too. That's the positive.


This.

All the top sides have been gash this season, barring City obviously, and Spurs (because they're doing a lot better than last season), and Fergie really needs to sign a lot of class before Man Utd can even think about competing in Europe again.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

ba does have odd lips


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Jones was superb at centre back for us, don't know what's going on. Fergie needs to decide where to play him and stick to it.

Great result. Enjoy your night Mags!


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

United to sign Emile from Villa? Makes Sense.

Hes-Key .... to your success!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

This prem league is insane. more open than I would expected.

i cannot even come up with a prediction for the top 7, just because it's that damn open.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> ba does have odd lips


When that's the only criticsm you get all night then you know you've had a great match


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Silent Alarm said:


> Credit to Newcastle, they were very good. Constantly pressing United and Ba is class.
> 
> Worst United performance of the season for me, worse than the 1-6. At least in that match, we were argubly the better team in the first team before City destroyed but tonight, just absolute dogshit all over the pitch. Rooney was disgraceful.
> 
> Time to start worrying about Spurs now. Big boost for City tonight.



It was awful mate i'd be happy with 3rd now if i'm honest, it's amazing that our most creative player is giggs and rooney and nani are the cherry on top of dogshit lately.

Am i been a dick or is fergie blinded by constantly saying our midfield is fine, i never bash fergie but fuck me when newcastle have a better midfield you got problems no offence to newcastle top club but man united should one of the the best midfields by all accounts, but we don't i just hope this form and level of performance gives the boys a push to buy.




(Feels good to post level headed outlook on things, even though i'm raging inside)


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Venkys Chicken now served with more Yak! (Manchester Location only) (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Pre-game interview with Ba was quality.
> 
> Shreeves: Tell us something about yourself no-one knows, Demba.
> 
> Ba: I love syrup
> 
> Shreeves: Maple Syrup?
> 
> Ba: No strawberry syrup. I always put it in my water.
> 
> Shreeves: Is that healthy?
> 
> Ba: Probably.
> 
> Feed the sheep, and BAAAAA WILL SCORE.


:lmao


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Heskey in the thread title? Tremendous.

Ryan Taylor and BA in the old fantasy team have done me very nicely. What a season this has been. The term 'anyone can beat anyone' has never really been so true.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

i really hope we get van der wiel. apparently talks with valencia collapsed and fucking hell, if we have to play unibrow one more time im killing someone


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Nige™ said:


> Jones was superb at centre back for us, don't know what's going on. Fergie needs to decide where to play him and stick to it.
> 
> Great result. Enjoy your night Mags!


I wouldn't say he was superb. I definately think CB is the position for him though. Not only because we are lacking in that department with Vidic's injury but it seems like that can become his best position.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Did tim Howard score for 

And how did he score?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Destiny said:


> Did tim Howard score for
> 
> And how did he score?


Just a clearance i heard


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

First off, congratulation to Mags, Newcastle fully deserved that win. They were brilliant, looked strong throughout that game and completely dominated United. Tiote, Cabaye and Ba were phenomenal - class players, especially Ba who gave Jones a hard time in defence.

Time to vent...

United can fuck off after that performance. _"We'll bounce back!"_ Bounce back my fucking ass! What the fuck was that? Seriously? Get a magnifying glass and tell me... what the fuck that was!? That was rape! We were raped! We were victims of rape by Newcastle and what did we do? We bent over for more. Even Jones loved it so much he gave Newcastle another go for a goal! Unbelievable!

Anyway, Ferguson needs to realise we need to buy a couple of players now. Look at our performances against Blackburn and tonight. Not just that, look at how we performed in the Champions League this season or how shit we've been from October-early December. Look how uncreative we've looked. Yet Ferguson persists we're fine and he actually thinks this team can win us the league this season. Seriously? Not at this rate they won't. Hopefully if City defeat us on Sunday, Ferguson will demand to buy someone as we severely need it.

As for individual performances, Giggs was our best player. He was poor first half but second half, he was our only threat and worked his ass off. He still has it at 38 years of age. Rio was poor, Jones was shit, Evra was garbage, Valencia was crap, Park was shocking, Nani was atrocious (get rid of that ridiculous haircut, what are you some sort of fucking superhero? The _'N'_ should stand for nancy). Carrick was alright, Berbatov was anonymous, Welbeck, Anderson and Chicharito added nothing and Rooney was disgraceful. His worst performance for a long while, he just didn't give a shit and had no motivation whatsoever.

United didn't turn up... sure, we have a couple of good chances and one half decent chance but still, we didn't really threaten Krul or Newcastle, who defended brilliantly. Newcastle did everything right; attacked well and defended solid... something we never even achieved throughout that entire game.

First goal was terrible defending on our part but it was a fantastic finish by Ba, second goal was again, a stupid tackle from Jones and a wonderful freekick from Cabaye and the third... Jones had enough and converted to the other side. Newcastle fully deserved the win and were the rightful victors.

City next on Sunday and I'm going to go in expecting a loss... so a win would be a huge surprise. 

Time for United to buy someone.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Enough is enough. Carrick neeeds to GTFO already.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

According to my calculations, we need a fullback, a centre back, two midfielders, a goalkeeper that can catch, a finisher and a consistent winger. All this January.


For the pricely combined sum of £10m.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

for a sec i thought krul scored


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> It was awful mate i'd be happy with 3rd now if i'm honest, it's amazing that our most creative player is giggs and rooney and nani are the cherry on top of dogshit lately.
> 
> Am i been a dick or is fergie blinded by constantly saying our midfield is fine, i never bash fergie but fuck me when newcastle have a better midfield you got problems no offence to newcastle top club but man united should one of the the best midfields by all accounts, but we don't i just hope this form and level of performance gives the boys a push to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Feels good to post level headed outlook on things, even though i'm raging inside)


Valencia Nani Carrick Anderson Cleverly Young Fletcher Park. It's not a bad bunch - as evidenced earlier on in the season. Unfortunately they're simply not performing currently. I agree buying is necessary, but with a fully fit squad that's a very good midfield.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Big_Man said:


> *I wouldn't say he was superb*. I definately think CB is the position for him though. Not only because we are lacking in that department with Vidic's injury but it seems like that can become his best position.


He was, damn heroic on numerous occasions. He saved us by himself last season when he came back from injury. We've not kept a clean sheet since he left. It's no coincidence.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> We're just lucky that, with one of our lowest performing squads of recent years, and all the injury issues, everyone other team around the top has been at least as bad and not run away from us. The fact that we've played so badly, so often and are STILL in the top two most likely teams to win the league says a lot about the likes of Chelsea, Arsenal and Liverpool. You'd expect City to have opened quite a lead with the team they've assembled, but for some reason they keep stalling too. That's the positive.
> 
> The negative is we've been fucking awful the last two games, and without some sort of winter signing or a huge up-turn in our injury fortunes, we're not getting near number 20 this season.





Agreed if we were like this in 2008/09 we'd be fucked.

I really hope this is the push to start buying star quality even just 1 top cm.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> i really hope we get van der wiel. apparently talks with valencia collapsed and fucking hell, if we have to play unibrow one more time im killing someone


Watching the highlights of the Wolves game alone was painful, people just walking past him, Jose not tackling and worst of all his marking is completely shytee, thought that would be pretty commonplace for a defender. He will probably end up costing us 6 points every season if we were to keep him in the team


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

FUCK..... That is all


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

hahaha what has happened most of us united fans have took this defeat in a constructive way if not pretty well considering and have contragulated the mags and rightly so.

If this was a couple of years ago in here it would be hilarious with rage, have we grown up or just relaise we aren't that good?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Bullydully said:


> Enough is enough. Carrick neeeds to GTFO already.


Harsh, he's had a decent season although I don't really rate him.

Tiote is a monster. Why he no play for us? :sad:

This performance makes me want to punch a bebe


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> This.
> 
> All the top sides have been gash this season, barring City obviously, and Spurs (because they're doing a lot better than last season), and Fergie really needs to sign a lot of class before Man Utd can even think about competing in Europe again.


While gash is strong, I don't think it's fair to say City have been especially good, by any means. Their squad has improved a lot this year, but no more so than you'd expect for the amount spent. In fact, you'd have to say only having a 3 point lead at this stage is no more than expected, taking into account the additions they made to the squad in 2011, United's patchy form & injury problems and the predictions after they turned us over at home. They'll probably win the league, but over half way into the season, they've not exactly taken the table by storm.

Spurs are doing excellently. A 3rd place finish isn't out of their grasp by any means now, Redknapp & the players have done a 'triffic job so far.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Big Fat Sean said:


> Valencia Nani Carrick Anderson Cleverly Young Fletcher Park. It's not a bad bunch - as evidenced earlier on in the season. Unfortunately they're simply not performing currently. I agree buying is necessary, but with a fully fit squad that's a very good midfield.


It's the centre of midfield where you've got serious issues. Cleverley's been a big miss. If you can get him fit and someone else alongside him like Modric or a Tiote, it'd be good. Unfortunately the rest aren't far ahead or at the same level of other teams in the top 7, let alone the big guns in Europe.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

i was nice, and spread a small picture.

next time, united supporters...not so nice.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

United LOL


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

It's amazing we never even looked into getting tiote or cabaye, geordies have 2 gems there.

And the fact we never bothered with parker is now shocking.

Malta lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Irish Jet said:


> Harsh, he's had a decent season although I don't really rate him.
> 
> Tiote is a monster. Why he no play for us? :sad:
> 
> This performance makes me want to punch a bebe



I want to punch rio. what has happened to him and is it me or does he look smaller and thinner?


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> It's amazing we never even looked into getting tiote or cabaye, geordies have 2 gems there.
> 
> And the fact we never bothered with parker is now shocking.
> 
> Malta lol


everyone is laughing about United and you see only me?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

anyone else think fergie has changed?

i dont think he cares as much as he used to. he seems so..... bored nowadays. completely unenthusiastic


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

this league is crazy, it is a fact. the top team are playing like shit,(excluding city and spurs) seriously, this league is just crazy, this is so unpredictable.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> anyone else think fergie has changed?
> 
> i dont think he cares as much as he used to. he seems so..... bored nowadays. completely unenthusiastic


I think he genuinely feels like this group are good enough and is shellshocked by the performances and going out of cl.

Fergie has won alot of battles over the years overtaking pool, beating out the russian billions, getting the better of wenger but taking on city's money and squad maybe a step to high at this moment in time for fergie.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

In fairness to Rio, he is 33. Time catches up with everyone.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

That Jones pic. OMFG :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Silent Alarm said:


> In fairness to Rio, he is 33. Time catches up with everyone.


He seems to have aged in footballing terms about 5 years in just 1.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> anyone else think fergie has changed?
> 
> i dont think he cares as much as he used to. he seems so..... bored nowadays. completely unenthusiastic


He seems calmer, but I don't think it's boredom. I think there's a sense of acceptance that his final team is still being built, and this season looks to be a write off. De Gea/Linders, Jones, Smalling, Cleverly, Young, Nani, Hernandez, Rooney. Another two seasons and we'll see how well he's done. There's always been transition periods (John O'Shea and Alan Smith 1st choice centre mids), I can't help but feel we're in one now.

Edit: Jones pic?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Any Man Utd fan who says Aston Villa are not boring in this thread in the next hour will avoid red pic rep. 8*D

Seb and Kiz brought this upon you (along with Phil Jones).


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

nice thread title, finally it stop hitting on chelsea. now it is on united


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

ha. and to think you were all mocking terry and luiz










suck it ferdinand and jones. the 'superior defenders'


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



reymisteriofan said:


> this league is crazy, it is a fact. the top team are playing like shit,(excluding city and *spurts*) seriously, this league is just crazy, this is so unpredictable.


:lmao

Harry sure has done a great job with those Spurts!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> ha. and to think you were all mocking terry and luiz


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> ha. and to think you were all mocking terry and luiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suck it ferdinand and jones. the 'superior defenders'


you have to admit, terry and luiz sucks


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

terry and luiz dont 'suck' per se, theyre just really fucking weird. 



steamed hams said:


>


hey, to be fair, that was ferreira and lampard's fault :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



steamed hams said:


> Any Man Utd fan who says Aston Villa are not boring in this thread in the next hour will avoid red pic rep. 8*D
> 
> Seb and Kiz brought this upon you (along with Phil Jones).



Watching villa is like watching spurs on roids, is that enough? 


Stop hitting on chelsea everyone, terry and cole can only bang so many people at once.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Nige™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Harry sure has done a great job with those Spurts!


my mistake, you would still know what i mean, you moron, always reply to me


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

looks like that prick cahill sure loves money

he not only won today, but scored the winner. puts on a hell of performance right on the minute negotiations on wages stall :lmao


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



steamed hams said:


> Any Man Utd fan who says *Aston Villa * are not boring in this thread in the next hour will avoid red pic rep. 8*D
> 
> Seb and Kiz brought this upon you (along with Phil Jones).


Who? 8*D


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Fucking awful.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Ferdinand did look good before his recent injury, he was in beast mode in the QPR game but tonight he was crap. He made a couple of good interceptions and headed the ball away when needed to but he really struggled with Ba tonight just like Jones and his passing was also off.

I agree on the Fergie comment, the guy genuinely believes this United team will win the league? City improved their squad and although we added 3 new players, we really needed a new central midfielder with some creativity, someone to fill the void left by Scholes. Fergie said we would and we never did, which really shocked me and our midfield is paying for it. Cleverley and Anderson did a fantastic job in central midfield in August/September but Cleverley has been out for a while now. Carrick and Jones also looked good in midfield together but again, Fergie has shifted Jones back into defence.

On the topic of Jones best position, I think his best positions are both as a centreback and in central midfield. He's done a good job as a right back but I prefer him in midfield and as a centreback. The only reason he's looked poor as a centreback I believe in the last couple of games is because he's been moved around in different positions in practically every game. When we used him as a centreback at the start of the season, he was brilliant but he hasn't settled there since as he's had other roles to fill.

Also, why did Ferguson leave out Rafael and put Valencia in at right back. Odd decision and the wrong one by Ferguson. Rafael was brilliant on Saturday against Blackburn and how does he get rewarded? Left on the bench and a right winger (to his credit who has done well filling in at right back) is put in that right back role instead. Stupid decision. Yet Park, who was dreadful against Blackburn gets a start and yet again, he was shit. Park needs to be dropped for a while now as he hasn't been consistent. 

Nani has gone back to playing shit, he was frustrating to watch. I'd say put him on the bench but Young isn't back yet. I'm hoping when Young returns he'll hit top form again.

Rooney was the worst though. He played exactly the way he did at the World Cup; unconfident, no motivation, poor control of the ball, poor first touches and dreadful passing. He brought that form at the start of the 2010/2011 season and tonight he showed that exact same form. Personal problems really affect his performance on the pitch. They should have just left him on the bench and put Chicharito on instead who may have caused more of a threat. Rooney better get his head out of his ass for the next game he features in (most likely City).


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> Fucking awful.


Simple, correct and effective.


Fergie needs me in some sort of way i'm a genius and a legend on FM just ask me.


Smalling>>>Jones i have always thought that, i hope someone doesn't dig up a post if their is one were i have contradicted myself.


Balls to the city game lol. Should fergie stop using the 4-4-2 for a while?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

We had 11 MOTM performances today but I have to say, Santon was oozing class. Ba, Cabaye, Tiote, Coloccini, Krul etc have done it all season but hopefully young Davide can get a run in the side


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Watching this Barcelona game I'm imagining how the Fabregas/Van Persie would have turned out. Van Persie in such form this year and Fabregas has been class for Barcelona


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

*can we start that debate again on Nani being a consistent player again?*


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Hyperblast said:


> Watching this Barcelona game I'm imagining how the Fabregas/Van Persie would have turned out. Van Persie in such form this year and Fabregas has been class for Barcelona


RVP was playing just as well in the first half of 2011 when Cesc was still there and look where it got them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



EGame said:


> *can we start that debate again on Nani being a consistent player again?*


Him and rooney are both inconsistent.


Rooney turns into a big baby when things off the field go to shit or is in the headlines.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Nani has gone off the boil big time the last 3 games or so, until then and most of last season he was our only consistent creative player. Since he has gone off the boil no one else has taken up the mantle. The more important question is why is Rooney so consistently shit?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Hyperblast said:


> Watching this Barcelona game I'm imagining how the Fabregas/Van Persie would have turned out. Van Persie in such form *this year* and Fabregas has been class for Barcelona


he only played a game this year(against fulham) and he was average


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Villa are godly. Just thought I'd insert that in here.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> Nani has gone off the boil big time the last 3 games or so, until then and most of last season he was our only consistent creative player. Since he has gone off the boil no one else has taken up the mantle. The more important question is why is Rooney so consistently shit?



I would not be shocked if another rooney debacle happens again.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



reymisteriofan said:


> he only played a game this year(against fulham and he was average


Year clearly refers to this season and not the calendar year as he's talking about since Cesc joined Barcelona. Nice fail.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

yeah i'd just like to add Villa>Barca and Heskey>Messi :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Sell Rooney, Buy Ronaldo back.



Ohh god i miss him so much i will never get over it, big ****. Even a huge pool mate of mine thinks ronaldo should never of left united and would like if he stayed hahahaha.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

apparently at one point, Phil Jones was called by pundits 'the next john terry'

thats funny for so many reasons




WWE_TNA said:


> Him and rooney are both inconsistent.
> 
> 
> Rooney turns into a big baby when things off the field go to shit or is in the headlines.


The anti john terry basically. Big man basically only plays well when everyone is taking a giant crap on him


----------



## Vader

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

If Villa didn't have Agbonlahor, I'd have forgotten they exist.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> Him and rooney are both inconsistent.
> 
> 
> Rooney turns into a big baby when things off the field go to shit or is in the headlines.


It's astonishing what they play like now when compared to the start of the season. 

Fun fact: Tim Howard has now scored one less goal than Torres this season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

It's not a shock that we miss a leader someone to really get things going on and off the pitch, we miss scholes, edwin, vidic and last season's hernandez.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Personally I thought Jones was taking a great charging role for united. he always played with heart

thats what makes today so painful

also, linengrad > de gea. he did well and no human coulda stopped those three goals. atleast he looked strong and commanding


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Big_Man said:


> Who? 8*D


:f*rus*trate


----------



## Vader

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I don't want to give up on De Gea but Lindegaard hasn't done a thing wrong whenever he's played.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Insane bounce for that Tim Howard goal.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Why am i finding all this slightly amusing, if myself from 2 years ago could see me finding it amusing i would kick myself in the face (that made no sense but neither does the prem nowadays)


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> suck it ferdinand and jones. the 'superior defenders'


Better to be embarrassed by Demba Ba than:




























8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Hey, back off Terry and Luiz. For once it wasnt their fault. Unibrow and fat frank were the fuckups :side:

premiership really does make zero sense nowadays

biggest proof is us beating city somehow. i still have no idea how the fucking hell that happened


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

His wig in the 2nd pic lol.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

102 yard goal :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Much appreciated rep pic hams even if it is owen holding the cup, screw the rest of you :gun:.


And wouldn't it be typicla of this season if we beat city on sunday, not gonna happen but though.


----------



## king of scotland

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Looks like by the end of next week Spurs will be sliding into 2nd place. #SPURSCHARGE


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

u probably might

and we're losing to sunderland next


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Smashing bolton is the most important thing now, obviously beating city would be awesome but i can't see it so a well needed 3 points in next prem game will do.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

i think the big question is: will united be relegated this season?












8*D


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I will ever accept getting beaten by city. Need a huge performance at the council house.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> i think the big question is: will united be relegated this season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D



The papers tomorrow will probably make it out like we are.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I was hoping to go on a good winning run after this, but I'm sure the young and talented Steve Kean will see to that.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> The papers tomorrow will probably make it out like we are.


basically

so far this season, tottenham, then arsenal, then liverpool, then chelsea and now united have all been in 'crisis'

its getting pretty annoying


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Some journo said Gunners cl spot was at risk at one point from stoke didn't he.


Defoe's hair :lmao:lmao:lmao he looks like a mini dennis rodman.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> Defoe's hair :lmao:lmao:lmao he looks like a mini dennis rodman.


Lovcechild of Rodman and Shelton Benjamin perhaps


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Could title not be Three-mendous: Crisis at United! ? :side:


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

That would be a smarter title.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*










Awesome fans. Sir Alex is no more United it would seem. No more United at all.:sad:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

BA GOD THATS HILARIOUS


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

See my sig for his reaction.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

http://en-gb.facebook.com/people/Adv-Vp-Singh/100001555791426

TRUFAN


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Facebook is annoying enough but that page is ridiculous and most of them plastics can fuckoff.

No racism intended (the irony) but it's mostly foreigners.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

i wonder if he's crying over the fisting CLARKEY is giving india


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> Facebook is annoying enough but that page is ridiculous and most of them plastics can fuckoff.
> 
> No racism intended (the irony) but it's mostly foreigners.


I can hear kenneth rushing to your defence as i type this.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

You cant be God's team everyday.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> I can hear kenneth rushing to your defence as i type this.



King kenny knows my integrity and i use that word all the time but it's a term of endearment.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Every Utd fan in the world currently Bad mouthing Sir Alex can literally fuck off, We dont want you or your Money.

In Sir Alex we trust.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I think we need the return of the mighty own goal.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Wrestling > Cena said:


> You cant be God's team everyday.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

fire sir alex. whats he ever done for united anyways?

bring in young STEVE KEAN


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Fergie hasn't found the secret formula, Demba knows it all too well.

Strawberry syrup ftw.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Fergie out, RAFA in.

What's this about syrup and ba? i missed most of pre match, did they have a ba segment or something.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> Pre-game interview with Ba was quality.
> 
> Shreeves: Tell us something about yourself no-one knows, Demba.
> 
> Ba: I love syrup
> 
> Shreeves: Maple Syrup?
> 
> Ba: No strawberry syrup. I always put it in my water.
> 
> Shreeves: Is that healthy?
> 
> Ba: Probably.
> 
> Feed the sheep, and BAAAAA WILL SCORE.


here ya go


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

That is awesome.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I'm gonna miss him so much


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> I'm gonna miss him so much


What when mike cashes in on him?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Ba adds Strawberry Syrup to water because its his kind of koolaid.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

^:lmao 



WWE_TNA said:


> What when mike cashes in on him?


You can't annoy me tonight


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



JakeC_91 said:


> Ba adds Strawberry Syrup to water because its his kind of koolaid.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


>


You have inspired me to change either my avatar or sig to Suarez.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*






The man can't get any more legendary.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> basically
> 
> so far this season, tottenham, then arsenal, then liverpool, then chelsea and now united have all been in 'crisis'
> 
> its getting pretty annoying


there is only a team left, city, i wonder when they will be in crisis.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao :lmao :lmao that is superb


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Ba is great, Newcastle are going to miss him when he goes to the ACN.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

That interview was why I posted about him having different coloured lips. Watch it and you'll all see :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> The man can't get any more legendary.


He seems like an awesome guy. 

I really wish he wasn't going to ACN, I would love to see how he does playing the entire season.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Ba has to be up there for signing of the season.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I hope Senegal and Ivory Coast are absolutely terrible. And they'd better not come back injured.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> I hope Senegal and *Ivory Coast* are absolutely terrible. And they'd better not come back injured.


you and me both

it'll be difficult without yaya. there's not really any other midfielder like him


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*


















_IT WAS ME, AUSTIN!_











_Aw son of a bitch!_


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Good game and Newcastle were brilliant, denied a stonewall penalty too. Amazing season this has been and shows why the Premier League is the best league in the world.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Utd were fucking garbage today. Very disappointing. However, great goals by Ba and that free kick by Cabaye. What a strike.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Andy Carroll will start mixing strawberry syrup into his pints of lager to an absolutely devastating effect.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

speaking of big andeh, found this gem:

http://www.talksport.co.uk/radio/drivetime/blog/2011-02-01/durhams-rant-why-£35m-carroll-bargain


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

alan shearer is rolling over in his grave


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I might have to start drinking Ribena before games like Ba and see where it gets me.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Newcastle was top class


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Brilliant result for Newcastle last night. Didn't get a chance to see the match but BAAA sounded like he had a beast of a game. Surely Fergie has to buy another CM this month. 




Kiz said:


> speaking of big andeh, found this gem:
> 
> http://www.talksport.co.uk/radio/drivetime/blog/2011-02-01/durhams-rant-why-£35m-carroll-bargain


Bad article but it did happen before he even kicked a ball for us. Had he writen that now I'd be worried. Still Carroll + £35m + Bargain should not all be in the same sentence. Ever


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

carroll was never a 35 mil player at newcastle



> Ivory Coast coach Francois Zahoui has rejected Manchester City's request to play Yaya and Kolo Toure in Sunday's Manchester derby in the FA Cup.
> 
> "Clubs know the rules," Zahoui told BBC Africa. "I'm expecting them [the Toures] for the Fifa deadline."
> 
> City boss Mancini had asked Zahoui if the Toure brothers could play on Sunday before joining the Ivory Coast camp.
> 
> Under Fifa rules, players can be called up two weeks before the competition, which starts on 21 January.
> 
> City and United, currently first and second in the Premier League respectively, are meeting at Etihad Stadium in the FA Cup third round on Sunday.
> 
> In his news conference on Thursday morning, Mancini revealed he had requested for the Toure brothers to delay their departure for the Africa Cup of Nations.
> 
> But Zahoui has insisted they report for a meeting in Paris on Saturday before the squad flies out to Abu Dhabi for a two-week training camp, starting on Sunday.
> 
> The Toure brothers are pivotal players for Manchester City, and both started in the 3-0 Premier League victory over Liverpool on Tuesday night.
> 
> Yaya, whose powerful drives from midfield are a feature of City's attacking play, scored the winner in both the FA Cup semi-final and final last season, and has six goals in his last 13 games.
> 
> Kolo has displaced Joleon Lescott at the heart of City's defence since returning from a six-month ban for failing a drugs test.
> 
> More to follow.


dickface mccockhead


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Great result from Newcastle never really gave Man Utd a chance.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> carroll was never a 35 mil player at newcastle
> 
> 
> 
> dickface mccockhead


Brilliant decision by Zahoui, RATINGS. 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

too bad now we'll just unleash the magic of denis suarez in the fa cup now.

or maybe we'll be nice and play hargreaves, just to let you in with a shot of winning a trophy this season


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Always liked Francois Zahoui. Good guy.




:side:


----------



## haribo

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> too bad now we'll just unleash the magic of denis suarez in the fa cup now.


not another one


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



> Frank Lampard has called on Andre Villas-Boas to let him become a first-team regular at Chelsea and believes the "spine of the team" put together over the last few years should be kept intact.
> Lampard has had the unusual experience of finding himself on the substitute’s bench this season and started just three of the last six matches.
> 
> But despite this he has nine goals, the second highest tally at the club behind Daniel Sturridge.
> 
> Lampard popped up late on Monday against Wolves to score the winning goal and after the match he reminded his manager of his desire to get regular 90 minutes, saying he is at his best when he is a mainstay in the team.
> 
> “The boss is the boss. He picks the team,” he told reporters.
> 
> “I’m very committed to this club. I’ll always stay completely behind the cause of Chelsea because that’s me now. Chelsea’s my club.
> 
> “The thing for me is that it’s much easier for me, when I’m starting games and playing regular matches and 90 minutes, to get into the rhythm I’ve found since I’ve been here.
> 
> “That’s what I love doing and, personally, I think that’s when I’m at my best.
> 
> “I don’t know if you’d say that Wolves was a case of some of the older heads taking charge. In terms of the game, I hope I did.
> 
> “But we need those big players, like John Terry. The spine of the team is what’s made us what we are over the past seven years. I think that’s important, whether [or not] we’re changing the team.
> 
> “Of course, I understand that things change with time. But what we’re about is that spine, to an extent. So it’s nice to see big players who’ve been there a long time producing the goods.
> 
> “The team spirit’s okay. I just think that when you’re losing games it’s the first thing people look at. That takes the big players in the dressing room and everyone collectively to stand up and make a difference.
> 
> “That has to be there. It’s something we’ve prided ourselves on at Chelsea for many years, it won us a lot of things.


seriously? lampard, you are too old, you are done , you were a great player but you are no more.
you dont deserve to be a starter


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Lampard has been one of Chelsea's top 3 players this season, he should be in the starting XI tbh.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Whether he has been or not he has no right to make those comments. The spine of those teams are getting on. Lampard, BIG MAN and Drogba aren't the players they were and it's time some of the younger guys deserve their chance - Sturridge and Romeu already look to be upgrades. Lampard should show a bit of fucking professionalism. If you're going to kiss the badge and talk about your love for the the club then it should come first. Could learn from guys like Giggs, Scholes and Del Piero.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



EGame said:


> Lampard has been one of Chelsea's top 3 players this season, he should be in the starting XI tbh.


 Instead of ramires or romeu who performed better, no way(and he was not the top 3 players for chelsea this season, it is ramires, mata and sturridge), and he was very rude in the interview. his time is over, give the young lads a chance, they are the future, he makes silly mistakes, could have cost them the game in the wolves game, he deserved a red card, but luckily he did not get the red card, against villa he was terrible. so he does not deserve a to be in the starting eleven. he should learn from del piero, giggs and scholes,


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



EGame said:


> Lampard has been one of Chelsea's top 3 players this season, he should be in the starting XI tbh.


No he hasnt. 

1) Ramires
2) Mata
3) Sturridge

Lampard can talk all he want be he needs to accept his new role. Yes, he scored last game. Whoop di fricking doo. He did fuck all asides from it. In his prime his 'shoot first ask questions later' style have worked but his age is starting to catch up him. We need more of a creator and Frank just isnt that person

I want him on the team as he still has some great performances, but I dont expect him to always be on the starting 11. He just doesnt fit in


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



EGame said:


> Lampard has been one of Chelsea's top 3 players this season, he should be in the starting XI tbh.


Sturridge, Mata, Ramires and Ashley Cole have all been better than him. Sure he pops up and scores a goal at times, but that can't excuse the rest of the game where he is too static and slowing down the attack.

I love the guy, but no one can be on top forever.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Chelsea really do need a complete overhaul all over the pitch. Then again, all their rivals are poor too so...


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Pool fans want evra banned for some 8 year old video of Evra rapping and using the N word.

This was in france btw.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

He's a better choice than Meireles tbh. 

Lolz I don't even like the guy (at all) but he's Chelsea's second leading goalscorer this season and has scored the winning goal in Chelsea's past two games. My point is he makes an impact almost every time he comes off the bench this season. Gotta give credit where it is due.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I would pick Lampard in every game. As a substitute. He has proven he has a natural abillity to pop up at the correct time and find that vital goal, or assist. Like people have said, he slows the game down too much for him to be starting it, bring him on when hes the more energetic player, against the more tired bodies of the opposition. And he could wreck havoc.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Liverpool fans are stupid.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



EGame said:


> He's a better choice than Meireles tbh.
> 
> Lolz I don't even like the guy (at all) but he's Chelsea's second leading goalscorer this season and has scored the winning goal in Chelsea's past two games. My point is he makes an impact almost every time he comes off the bench this season. Gotta give credit where it is due.


Its quite true. Why his assist last game to Bent was fantastic and very decisive in making us look like giant jackasses

Mereiles sucks too but the fuckhead can basically claim, like lampard, the most important goal of the season.

Both scored vs City, but the fact is, most of the time they just hinder us and slow us down. Lampard is a better player, especially since he doesnt give possession up as much as Mereiles, but Mereiles is more dynamic.

But if I had my way, I would play neither and buy someone better.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> Its quite true. Why his assist last game to Bent was fantastic and very decisive in making us look like giant jackasses
> 
> Mereiles sucks too but the fuckhead can basically claim, like lampard, the most important goal of the season.
> 
> Both scored vs City, but the fact is, most of the time they just hinder us and slow us down. Lampard is a better player, especially since he doesnt give possession up as much as Mereiles, but Mereiles is more dynamic.
> 
> But if I had my way, I would play neither and buy someone better.


you dont need too buy someone, you already have this guy:










8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*











United midfield around 2005.
Real and City's 2007/08
Barca's off the scale.


LIGHTWEIGHT midfield FTW.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Pool fans want evra banned for some 8 year old video of Evra rapping and using the N word.
> 
> This was in france btw.


I Just saw the Video a minute ago as well I believe he called Jimmy Floyd Hasslebaink the N Word & I think asked Lampard if he wants to suck his Pussy :lmao. It's a bit hard to make out because he's talking in French 






For those who haven't seen it it's at the 35:30 mark.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> speaking of big andeh, found this gem:
> 
> http://www.talksport.co.uk/radio/drivetime/blog/2011-02-01/durhams-rant-why-£35m-carroll-bargain


Durham is just a troll/wind up guy. He always comes out with stupid far fetched opinions just so a load of people call up talksport to disagree with him.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I love these English players who think they're responsible for their teams success. Where would Chelsea be without John "can't run, can't turn" Terry? Holding the champions league trophy, that's where. Guys like Drogs, Carvalho, Essien and Makelele made Chelsea the team they were and Lampard "you know it!"




> But we need those big, awkward, slow, players, like John Terry.


Lampard's quote fixed.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

http://www.sinceramadan.com/

He just can't get enough.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Was looking for the shots per goal ratio's for this season and this is what I found out.

Luis Suarez, 5 Goals from 81 shots
Sergio Aguero, 14 goals from 66 Shots
Wayne Rooney, 13 goals from 80 shots
Robin Van Persie, 17 goals from 94 Shots
Craig Bellamy, 4 Goals from 17 Shots
Demba Ba, 15 Goals from 60 Shots
Yakubu, 12 Goals from 39 Shots

I knows stats don't really mean that much to probably most of you but that is still preety intresting IMO.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Henry Hill said:


> I love these English players who think they're responsible for their teams success. Where would Chelsea be without John "can't run, can't turn" Terry? Holding the champions league trophy, that's where. Guys like Drogs, Carvalho, Essien and Makelele made Chelsea the team they were and Lampard "you know it!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lampard's quote fixed.


English are dumb


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

BIG TITUS being charged with sexual assault for the third time.


She said no, Titus, she said no! Ohhhh Titus she said no.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

FFS Titus get a grasp of the word "no" and all this could be avoided. 

She said no Titus, she said no.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Finally, i got to see the legend in the making. "Nitromalta"


----------



## haribo

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Joel said:


> I love the guy, but no one can be on top forever.


Giggs can. Just ask Imogen.











Nitromalta said:


> English are dumb


Maltesers are tasty


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> FFS Titus get a grasp of the word "no" and all this could be avoided.
> 
> She said no Titus, she said no.



Makes me wish I still had my BIG TITUS MASTER PIMP sig Bulk made me, feels apt.


This hardly helps his case for the trial coming up soon, makes the need for a defender this month even greater. C'mon NEDUM


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Ketamine said:


> Finally, i got to see the legend in the making. "Nitromalta"


Of course Im a legend in few months here Im more famous than many other long term users



haribo said:


> Giggs can. Just ask Imogen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maltesers are tasty


I know we are


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Henry Hill said:


> I love these English players who think they're responsible for their teams success. Where would Chelsea be without John "can't run, can't turn" Terry? Holding the champions league trophy, that's where. Guys like Drogs, Carvalho, Essien and Makelele made Chelsea the team they were and Lampard "you know it!"
> 
> 
> Lampard's quote fixed.


There is denying terry was possibly best in the England at one point. Lampard was great at best but Terry always gave it 110% and was one of the reasons we got so far as a club. Born and bred Blue. From day one to the bitter end. Now he may be scum, he may be a horrible human being, he may suck in every way, but I know in the end of the day he is just as responsible for where Chelsea is today as Drogba, Makelele, Carvalho or any other mega signing we made. Maybe more

He may have declined in the last two or three years, but the man is world class. And I know alot say he is overrated and slow, but the results speak for themselves. I could even argue a few seasons he was our best player. The heart and soul of Chelsea. And even today, he can still bust out the suicide dives and great defensive displays. When he fucks up, insult him, but dont take away what he did for us.

He missed the penalty in 2008. Big whoop. Several people missed penalties in that match. Alot of people believe we couldnt even have made it to that final if it wasnt for JT. 

God knows, the guy gets a bad rep around here. Alot of it from me. After Arsenal I was praying he would get rectal cancer and how he needs to hang it up. Extreme? Yeah. But he is getting on. But the fact is, and Franky himself should know this, as bad as players they may eventually become on the pitch, we wont ever forget what they did for the club and the fans


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



haribo said:


> Giggs can. Just ask Imogen.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Anyone read the skysports halfterm report.

Possibly the brightest student in the whole school but prone to daydreaming. At times it is as if the lessons are too easy, so concentration will be paramount to successful exam results in May. Professor Wenger persistently says potential will be realised; make sure you don't let your mentor down young man!

GK - B (too high)
DF - C (fair)
Mid - B (too high)
Atk - A (extremly too high.)

extreme overration from ss lol


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Terry was a decent CB in his prime, playing alongside a world class CB, Carvalho. Terry has always been slow but it's been exposed so much more since he left. He was never world class, never as good as Ferdinand (or King, but his injury record makes him a liability), but he was good enough to be in that Chelsea team a few years ago. Now though, he looks completely inept, especially alongside Luiz who is probably the worst defender i've seen playing in the first team of a top 4 club in the past 5-10 years.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Henry Hill said:


> I love these English players who think they're responsible for their teams success. Where would Chelsea be without John "can't run, can't turn" Terry? Holding the champions league trophy, that's where. Guys like Drogs, Carvalho, Essien and Makelele made Chelsea the team they were and Lampard "you know it!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lampard's quote fixed.


agreed on the fixed quote. terry was great at his prime though. 




Seb said:


> Terry was a decent CB in his prime, playing alongside a world class CB, Carvalho. Terry has always been slow but it's been exposed so much more since he left. He was never world class, never as good as Ferdinand (or King, but his injury record makes him a liability), but he was good enough to be in that Chelsea team a few years ago.* Now though, he looks completely inept, especially alongside Luiz who is probably the worst defender i've seen playing in the first team of a top 4 club in the past 5-10 years.*


completely true, i dont think luiz should be a defender, i think he would play better as a midfielder, he likes to go forward.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Gunner14 said:


> Anyone read the skysports halfterm report.
> 
> Possibly the brightest student in the whole school but prone to daydreaming. At times it is as if the lessons are too easy, so concentration will be paramount to successful exam results in May. Professor Wenger persistently says potential will be realised; make sure you don't let your mentor down young man!
> 
> GK - B (too high)
> DF - C (fair)
> Mid - B (too high)
> Atk - A (extremly too high.)
> 
> extreme overration from ss lol


Just reading it now. I don't see how B is too high for Chezzer. He's easily been one of the top 5 Keepers thus far.4th I'd say even behind Hart, Vorm & Krul and around the same level as De Gea. I'd say C for midfield. As for Attack that A is basically RVP's work. And well ocnsidering he has 17 goals already it's hard to argue with it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> Terry was a decent CB in his prime, playing alongside a world class CB, Carvalho. Terry has always been slow but it's been exposed so much more since he left. He was never world class, never as good as Ferdinand (or King, but his injury record makes him a liability), but he was good enough to be in that Chelsea team a few years ago. Now though, he looks completely inept, especially alongside Luiz who is probably the worst defender i've seen playing in the first team of a top 4 club in the past 5-10 years.


DECENT? Really. Thats the highest you would go, decent? Top of his game, in his prime, only conceding about 20 goals all season and the highest go with is decent?

Even in 2004-2005-2006? And when the defence declined in 2007 during his injury thats completely unrelated to the loss of a 'decent' defender?

That every time he was voted as a top defender not only in the premier league but the champions leage, it was all because of Carvahlo?

Well la di fricken da. Someone give ricardo a medal. Oh wait, they did, in 2008.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Just reading it now. I don't see how B is too high for Chezzer. He's easily been one of the top 5 Keepers thus far.4th I'd say even behind Hart, Vorm & Krul and around the same level as De Gea. I'd say C for midfield. As for Attack that A is basically RVP's work. And well ocnsidering he has 17 goals already it's hard to argue with it.


Whats chezney done out of the ordinary? nothing. conceded way to many goals to be given a b. standard C for me.

A for the whole of the attack when only 1 of them is playing well??? cant see it. Especially when you look at the attacks who have scored more than us (chelsea + Manutd) getting a lower grade. 

If your going to judge the squad you have to look at the squad.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Gunner14 said:


> Whats chezney done out of the ordinary?


He catches shots that de Gea would drop.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

midfield B?

huh, woulda thought its our weakest area. Then again defence, attack and goalkeeping have all been godawful


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> DECENT? Really. Thats the highest you would go, decent? Top of his game, in his prime, only conceding about 20 goals all season and the highest go with is decent?
> 
> Even in 2004-2005-2006? And when the defence declined in 2007 during his injury thats completely unrelated to the loss of a 'decent' defender?
> 
> That every time he was voted as a top defender not only in the premier league but the champions leage, it was all because of Carvahlo?
> 
> Well la di fricken da. Someone give ricardo a medal. Oh wait, they did, in 2008.


Decent, yes. A decent player for a top 2 calibre club. That's hardly an insult.

Yuh, Terry looked a million times a better player alongside Carvalho. Being voted top defender and what not - most of it's based on name. Example - did you know Cech was just voted the 5th best goalkeeper in the world for 2011?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> Decent, yes. A decent player for a top 2 calibre club. That's hardly an insult.
> 
> Yuh, Terry looked a million times a better player alongside Carvalho. Being voted top defender and what not - most of it's based on name. Example -* did you know Cech was just voted the 5th best goalkeeper in the world for 2011?*


seriously? i cant believe it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> Decent, yes. A decent player for a top 2 calibre club. That's hardly an insult.
> 
> Yuh, Terry looked a million times a better player alongside Carvalho. Being voted top defender and what not - most of it's based on name. Example - did you know Cech was just voted the 5th best goalkeeper in the world for 2011?


And somehow thats still not good enough for him to qualify for 'world class'?

Oh well then i see. come on guys, lets all go buy Ferdinand T shirts! Oh, wait, huh. Didnt anyone else notice how great he was in defence last match without Mr Vidic helping?

huh. Its almost like CentreBacks are about partnerships and not individuals.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



danny_boy said:


> Was looking for the shots per goal ratio's for this season and this is what I found out.
> 
> Luis Suarez, *5 goals from 81 shots*
> Sergio Aguero, 14 goals from 66 Shots
> Wayne Rooney, 13 goals from 80 shots
> Robin Van Persie, 17 goals from 94 Shots
> Craig Bellamy, 4 Goals from 17 Shots
> Demba Ba, 15 Goals from 60 Shots
> *Yakubu, 12 Goals from 39 Shots*
> 
> I knows stats don't really mean that much to probably most of you but that is still preety intresting IMO.


Go Yak!

That Suarez conversion rate is awful, but who can compare to the Yak ey? Not even big bad Demba.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Gunner14 said:


> Whats chezney done out of the ordinary? nothing. conceded way to many goals to be given a b. standard C for me.
> 
> A for the whole of the attack when only 1 of them is playing well??? cant see it. Especially when you look at the attacks who have scored more than us (chelsea + Manutd) getting a lower grade.
> 
> If your going to judge the squad you have to look at the squad.


Chezzer's one of the more solid keepers around. He does make some mistakes but in general he's better than half the keepers in the league. Like I said He's been the 4th/5th best in the league thus far I'd say. 

For Attack I'd say B would be more fair but due to RVP's influence I can see why they gave an A.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> And somehow thats still not good enough for him to qualify for 'world class'?
> 
> Oh well then i see. come on guys, lets all go buy Ferdinand T shirts! Oh, wait, huh. Didnt anyone else notice how great he was in defence last match without Mr Vidic helping?
> 
> huh. Its almost like CentreBacks are about partnerships and not individuals.


Yeah, judging players off one match is logical. I remember when Vidic got totally embarrassed by Torres, I guess he's not world class either then? How about Terry looking totally inept both at club and international level when he's not played alongside a quick defender?

It's even a stretch to say Lampard was ever a world class player either, but his goal tally's are difficult to ignore.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Think of dat pace at EURO if every CB is fit and we get a Ferdinand/Terry partnership. Torres may have a chance to get behind them! 

Rio should just retire from internationals before he's permanently forced out. Same with Rooney, Jones and Cleverley. :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Lampard is different, he's harder to explain.

But JT's clean sheets speak for themselves


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> Yeah, judging players off one match is logical. I remember when Vidic got totally embarrassed by Torres, I guess he's not world class either then? How about Terry looking totally inept both at club and international level when he's not played alongside a quick defender?
> 
> It's even a stretch to say Lampard was ever a world class player either, but his goal tally's are difficult to ignore.


I think all three you mentioned are world class. However, Torres in Chelsea is not performing that good.....


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



steamed hams said:


>


LOL @ THIRD SEX CHANGE. +Rep


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Yeah, Titus wasn't happy with the Tits they gave him so he got them removed 8*D

In all seriousness, he'll get charged, fined and probably a short-jail term sentence. I mean his brother got arrested for the same thing.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Cheers for the enormous Cabaye pic Mags :angry:

I despise John Terry. He's a horrendous human being. I would be lying, however, if I didn't admit that he was, for several years, a fantastic centre half. Fantastic. The cunt.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

THE BIG MAN was world class. No question.

Also Gunner, Szczesny not deserving of a B? He was immense at the start of the season. Only reason you're still in the Champions League, you wouldn't have got by Udinese without him IMO. If it's all PL then fair enough, still think he's quality.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Big Fat Sean said:


> Cheers for the enormous Cabaye pic Mags :angry:
> 
> I despise John Terry. He's a horrendous human being. I would be lying, however, if I didn't admit that he was, for several years, a fantastic centre half. Fantastic. The cunt.


finally. Was that so hard to say you guys?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



haribo said:


> not another one


it's okay, this one is spanish and apparently the next david silva according to city academy guy (cant remember his name)


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

2004-2008 Terry was a great centre back. But he has never been world class. He's never been very good in a one on one situation and pace has undone him many times.

However, his reading of the game used to be top notch. He would be in the right position to kick or head crosses away.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



> Chelsea goalkeeper Petr Cech expects to finalise terms on a new contract with the Stamford Bridge club soon, which will tie him to the club until 2017.


suck shit


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Had a cry in the dark about that already. Don't really get it. Surely PSG or Milan can take him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

maybe they dont want a keeper with zero confidence scared of the ball


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Joel said:


> Had a cry in the dark about that already. Don't really get it. Surely PSG or Milan can take him.


or liverpool, he is better than reina at least. well both are shit anyway


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

he's not better than reina


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

reina and cech are as bad as each other. both were class a few years ago, especially cech (pre-mask).


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

reina > cech. both are nothing on what they were a few years back


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> he's not better than reina


well both are shit anyway, i agree with seb both were class but no more, they suck now. but i will take cech over reina but not by much, by a little only.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Cech's never been the same since the head injuy. Reina's got more blunders in him than Barthez.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

yeah i'd take reina over cech, who has let in so many awful goals in he should've saved this season.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Meanwhile, Atletico get to use our best goalkeeper for little cost.

'tis bullshit, yo.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> suck shit


Peter Czech at his prime>> Reyna at his prime.
Currently, ill say tie.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> reina and cech are as bad as each other. both were class a few years ago, especially cech (pre-mask).


atleast cech has an excuse

and as for courtois, I wouldnt call him our best keeper. not yet. they say he has similar problems to cech, cant judge the crosses right. and apparently his delivery is bad. he's brave and improving but he's still only fucking 19. thats absurd for a goalkeeper for a big team

give him one more year, unfortunately


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

courtois has been a mile better than cech this year. one of the better keepers in la liga at the moment though probably still behind casillas, valdes, lopez, alves and varas.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> atleast cech has an excuse
> 
> and as for courtois, I wouldnt call him our best keeper. not yet. they say he has similar problems to cech, cant judge the crosses right. and apparently his delivery is bad. he's brave and improving but he's still only fucking 19. thats absurd for a goalkeeper for a big team
> 
> give him one more year, unfortunately


then who is better out of the current chelsea keepers, cech? . this year courtois perfomed better than cech.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> courtois has been a mile better than cech this year. one of the better keepers in la liga at the moment though probably still behind casillas, valdes, lopez, alves and varas.


Considering the shambles the atletico defence are in, I'd say its done him alot of good. Especially in one on one situations. Funnily enough, the worse their defence is, the more he gets to shine and improve.

I still wouldnt risk his development though. He's learning. And the last thing we need is our next big goalkeeper to stop by and pull a de gea.

Radically different goalkeepers i know, but for now, atleast until August, lets tolerate Cech. I mean compare courtois to how he was at the start of the season, astonishing difference. Cockiest goalie i ever saw but he knows how to back it up.

Say what you want about him, he's brave.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

the point of the helmet or whatever is to protect his head. what's the point if he doesnt even put his head in harms way. zero confidence and a complete liability to chelsea. it doesnt matter what happened a few years a go, a keeper cannot be scared of the ball.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Oh shut it, just because you have joe 'iron curtain' hart that doesnt mean you can just talk all high and mighty

yes, cech is a cowardly bastard. but what can you do? goalkeeper is the hardest position to replace, especially under the circumstances. this is like the united situation but even more awkward


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

IFFHS (International Federation of Football History & Statistic) Top 10 goalkeepers for 2012 

1.Iker Casillas, Real Madrid CF (Spain) 248 points
2.Manuel Neuer, FC Bayern München (Germany) 130 points
3.Víctor Valdés, FC Barcelona (Spain) 114 points
4.Gianluigi Buffon, Juventus FC Torino (Italy) 63 points
5.Petr Čech, Chelsea FC London, (Czech Republic) 41 points
6. Fernando Néstor Muslera, Galatasaray SK İstanbul (Uruguay) 34 points
7.Charles Joseph John Hart, Manchester City FC (England) 26 points
8. Julio César Soãres Espíndola, FC Internazionale Milano (Brasil) 23 points
9. Justo Wilmar Villar, Club Estudiantes de La Plata (Paraguay) 17 points
10. Edwin van der Sar, Manchester United FC (Netherlands) 16 points

Van Der Sar making the list... but only getting 10th :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

hart's full name makes him sound like a royal


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> Oh shut it, just because you have joe 'iron curtain' hart that doesnt mean you can just talk all high and mighty
> 
> yes, cech is a cowardly bastard. but what can you do? goalkeeper is the hardest position to replace, especially under the circumstances. this is like the united situation but even more awkward


If we didn't just buy Courtois, we could just go out there and buy Lloris right now. I rate that guy.

I din't know Joe Hart was actually Charles Hart. I will call him that from now on. He's just trying to steal and modify my name anyway.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Joel said:


> If we didn't just buy Courtois, we could just go out there and buy Lloris right now. I rate that guy.
> 
> I din't know Joe Hart was actually Charles Hart. I will call him that from now on. He's just trying to steal and modify my name anyway.


And if we didnt buy Torres and Luiz and mereiles we couldve bought semi decent players for less money

life's tough, might as well make the best of it


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> And if we didnt buy Torres and Luiz and mereiles we couldve bought semi decent players for less money
> 
> life's tough, might as well make the best of it


Realistic next season team!

Courtois
van der Wiel Cahill Terry Cole
Ramires Romeu
Sturridge Mata De Bruyne
Lukaku​


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

too bad cahill doesnt want to be there anymore cos his contract demands leaked

scum club


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Joel said:


> Realistic next season team!
> 
> Courtois
> van der Wiel Cahill Terry Cole
> Ramires Romeu
> Sturridge Mata De Bruyne
> Lukaku​


Van der wiel isnt realistic. he doesnt like us. at all. and we're not bidding enough to make him like us

theres another guy we can get, whos probably better and more feasible

Cesar Azpilicueta

spanish, 22, plays for marseille and isnt a dick inlove with going to spain

as for cahill, fuck him. let him rot in bolton. like spurs are seriously gonna offer him the same amount as money theyre offering modric their golden boy. 

fact is, we're his best option. he doesnt like it? fine, we've actually got a semi decent academy thats probably gonna pump out players better than him


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

enjoy paying 20 odd mil for azpilicueta

plus he's had knee problems iirc


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I'd take him. He's spanish, they're like the new Brazilians.

Bosingwa and Ferreira are giving me eye cancer and we're done fuck all to get Van der Wiel

And im still pissed we didnt get vargas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

juan manuel? but he's a left mid


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

no the other vargas, the striker one who napoli swiped

unless we're stealing cavani and hamsik on the last day of transfers, we've been letting too many bloody transfers swiped from beneath us


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

van der Wiel's agent is talking crap. He'll come if we go for him (unlikely though).

Cahill deal will get done. End of the day, he will look at his England career and realise playing in the Champions League (just 2 games, lol) this season will give him a better chance to start then staying at Bolton.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

We need a fucking right back. If we sign one player this season, it needs to be a fucking right back. Strikers, wingers, midfielders, Centrebacks and even goalies, its all second tier

We just need a bloody right back


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> We need a fucking right back. If we sign one player this season, it needs to be a fucking right back. Strikers, wingers, midfielders, Centrebacks and even goalies, its all second tier
> 
> We just need a bloody right back


You were taking bout Varga'es so i though Juan Manuel Vargas. Really, not bad. Btw, he can play as a right back as he did in santa fe in argentina.
Peruvian`s can play anywhere. A lefty playing at the right. Crafty.
*Btw, redeaning i want you to know i deeply respect you for hating Rock316AE. *


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> Decent, yes. A decent player for a top 2 calibre club. That's hardly an insult.
> 
> Yuh, Terry looked a million times a better player alongside Carvalho. Being voted top defender and what not - most of it's based on name. Example - did you know Cech was just voted the 5th best goalkeeper in the world for 2011?


Outstanding.



Joel said:


> He catches shots that de Gea would drop.


I said at the start of the season that I'd have him over De Gea!



haribo said:


> Think of dat pace at EURO if every CB is fit and we get a Ferdinand/Terry partnership. Torres may have a chance to get behind them!
> 
> Rio should just retire from internationals before he's permanently forced out. Same with Rooney, Jones and Cleverley. :side:


Don't be silly. Torres trains with BIG MAN. He knows not to turn his back on him.



Joel said:


> Realistic next season team!
> 
> Courtois
> van der Wiel Cahill Terry Cole
> Ramires Romeu
> Sturridge Mata De Bruyne
> Lukaku​


I'd say Van Der Wiel will be at Valencia for sure.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Lloris would have been a better buy than De Gea.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

It's ridiculous to say that now. De Gea is obviously not just a here and now type buy.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> IFFHS (International Federation of Football History & Statistic) Top 10 goalkeepers for 2012
> 
> 1.Iker Casillas, Real Madrid CF (Spain) 248 points
> 2.Manuel Neuer, FC Bayern München (Germany) 130 points
> 3.Víctor Valdés, FC Barcelona (Spain) 114 points
> 4.Gianluigi Buffon, Juventus FC Torino (Italy) 63 points
> 5.Petr Čech, Chelsea FC London, (Czech Republic) 41 points
> 6. Fernando Néstor Muslera, Galatasaray SK İstanbul (Uruguay) 34 points
> 7.Charles Joseph John Hart, Manchester City FC (England) 26 points
> 8. Julio César Soãres Espíndola, FC Internazionale Milano (Brasil) 23 points
> 9. Justo Wilmar Villar, Club Estudiantes de La Plata (Paraguay) 17 points
> 10. Edwin van der Sar, Manchester United FC (Netherlands) 16 points
> 
> Van Der Sar making the list... but only getting 10th :lmao


Clearly someone made a mistake. Van Der Sar and Cech both got put it the worng places. Must be the other way round naturally. 

What exactly what's Cahill's contract demands at Chelsea? Im assuming £100k plus. At this rate the guy will end up going to a midtable team for like £40-50k at the end of the season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

anywhere from 100k to 120k and a 4 mil signing on fee from what i've read


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao. Bolton really should have cashed in on him in the Summer. I'm really convinced he will end up going to someone like Fulham or stoke after all of this.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

i really dont know what hes hoping for. if he wants the same money as Cashley, he really must be delusional


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao. Bolton really should have cashed in on him in the Summer. I'm really convinced he will end up going to someone like Fulham or stoke after all of this.


They have to cash in on him now, because he's out of contract in the summer.

He'll eventually come around to his senses. He's just trying to play us while seeing if someone else will come in and offer him what he wants. What he doesn't realise is that it will not happen (someone offering him 100k+).


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I'm pretty sure Chelsea will end up getting him, but I'm unsure whether he would fit into Chelsea's mold.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I would of seen him fitting the old Chelsea, Mourinho, Hiddink, Ancelotti, but AVB? Nah. Hes not fast, hes not much special on the ball, and you don't really need two John Terry style players. And I am pretty sure he doesn't even have a quarter of the physical presence & leadership that Terry possesses. Hes a downgrade. As Chelsea, they could sign almost any defender they wanted. And they choose Gary Cahill. Who is just on the road to becoming another overrated, hyped up English player. Or has he already gone past that stage? Hence the wage demands.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> We need a fucking right back. If we sign one player this season, it needs to be a fucking right back. Strikers, wingers, midfielders, Centrebacks and even goalies, its all second tier
> 
> We just need a bloody right back


isnt ivanovic good enough


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

He's solid, but he's injured.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> He's solid, but he's injured.


how long?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

No idea, but im sick of waiting.

Even if its as a sub, we need another right back. I never wanna see Bosingwa in another game again


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

ferreira?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Why is Alex suddenly deemed not good enough for Chelsea when that clown Luiz still is?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Alex is their best cb.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

worse than bosingwa.

kill both of them.

alex is, confusing.

And quite frankly Luiz isnt that bad. Ive seen his his old benefica matches, he was very very good. Even last season, he was reckless but he was also a solid defender. Dont laugh but he won Portuguese player of the year

Its just this entire high line, weak right back and partnership with John Terry, not to mention Mikel, that has the entire chelsea system falling flat on its arse.

Its like a house of cards, honestly. One blow and every Chelsea weakness exposes another.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> worse than bosingwa.
> 
> kill both of them


but he kept stopping bale in the spurs game, right?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

because alex didnt cost 20 million or whatever.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



reymisteriofan said:


> but he kept stopping bale in the spurs game, right?


I think it was ramires who stopped him when he crashed into him and put the fear of god in his heart


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> I think it was ramires who stopped him when he crashed into him and put the fear of god in his heart


wow


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

It was a hell of a tackle. Im surprised Bale continued afterwards

He didnt look right at all


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Alex isn't our best anything. He's been as awful as everyone else this season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Cole, Sturridge, Ramires, Mata and Romeu are the only think holding this dead end club together. rest can fuck off


----------



## haribo

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Joel said:


> Realistic next season team!
> 
> Courtois
> van der Wiel Cahill Terry Cole
> Ramires Romeu
> Sturridge Mata De Bruyne
> Lukaku​


Hilario
Bosingwa Cahill Terry Ferreira
Mikel Meireles
Kalou Lampard Malouda
Drogba​
:mark:










In other news,


----------



## wabak

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

why would you do that, why?

WHY


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

His eyes are staring into my soul.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Fuck you, Haribo.

Why are Liverpool playing now? And hopefully Blackburn bring their youth team tomorrow.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Hopefully, liverpool loses which i highly doubt but miracles happen.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Oldham have had two good chances to score.

FML.

http://www.oleoletv.com/live/stream...y-6-2012/liverpool-fc-vs-oldham-athletic.html


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

TACTICAL GENIUS DALGLISH decides to start Bellamy and Gerrard today.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



EGame said:


> TACTICAL GENIUS DALGLISH decides to start Bellamy and Gerrard today.


HELL YEAH MIRACLES DO HAPPEN!! LMAO.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



EGame said:


> TACTICAL GENIUS DALGLISH decides to start Bellamy and Gerrard today.


brilliant


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Destiny said:


> Oldham have had two good chances to score.
> 
> FML.
> 
> http://www.oleoletv.com/live/stream...y-6-2012/liverpool-fc-vs-oldham-athletic.html


Now i just hope they oldham scores.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Destiny said:


> Oldham have had two good chances to score.
> 
> FML.
> 
> http://www.oleoletv.com/live/stream...y-6-2012/liverpool-fc-vs-oldham-athletic.html


SHEFKI... should've squared it  :sad:

Edit: :lmao nevermind! tickaboo son.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

ROBBIE SIMPSON


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Oldham one up :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

#OLDHAMCHARGE

Edit: Well it lasted longer than Chelsea's

8*D


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Nice goal.

Lol, we look like shit.

They deserve it.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Bullshit!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Ah fuck off. 1-1.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Lame as shit.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Pathetic performance so far....equalizer yay


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao at liverpool, losing to oldham.

edit: so fast equaliser


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

SHELVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYY!

OR BELLAMY?


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

King Kenny's tactics were nice there. Get a dodgy deflection = goal. Man's a genius.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Go oldham you can do it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Shit goal.

We look horrible.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Bellamyyy meant that.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

MAXI, WHAT ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Shelvey tripped by a ghost in the box. Blatant penalty.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Fuck off, ref. And you Maxi.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Steveeeee Gerrardd


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Fantastic pen by Gerrard.

We couldn't score from open play if our life depended on it.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

"Ex-Liverpool goalkeeper Dean Bouzanis, who was once described as 'the best goalkeeper in the world for his age' by Rafa Benitez, is on the bench for Oldham tonight."


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Fuck. Liverpool`s ahead. There are still 45 minutes to fight. Go oldham!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



haribo said:


> "Ex-Liverpool goalkeeper Dean Bouzanis, who was once described as 'the best goalkeeper in the world for his age' by Rafa Benitez, is on the bench for Oldham tonight."


How old was he? 7?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

17 iirc, used to be a great FM signing in like 07/08


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Just tuned in. I'm guessing we've been gash thus far. 

Ahh well least were winning.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

liverpool should win, no way oldham will beat them


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Defence has looked rather poor.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Bellamyyy putting it on a,plate for everyone


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Bellamy is a fuckin beaast.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Maxi & Kelly should have buried their chances. Kelly's was stopped by a brilliant save though so no real complaints there. Bellamy is a beast. Simply a beast.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Much better performance than first half.

But need to put our chances away.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Ugh defence is bad today.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Giving the ball away too easily.

Really need to be patient ffs.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

3 - 1 

Thank Fuck.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Woo shelvey


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

SHEEEELVEEEEY!!!

I <3 Bellamy.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

goal, shelves, no suprise here, i cant believe you liverpool fans were worried about this game


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Good try Oldham. You gave me hopes at first but Liverpool won this one.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



reymisteriofan said:


> goal, shelves, no suprise here, i cant believe you liverpool fans were worried about this game


I wasn't worried.

..


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Bellamy should be subbed off so he can have minutes against city


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



reymisteriofan said:


> goal, shelves, no suprise here, i cant believe you liverpool fans were worried about this game


We was worried?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



King Kenny said:


> Bellamy should be subbed off so he can have minutes against city


He was subbed.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I know he was. My post lagged


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



King Kenny said:


> I know he was. My post lagged



Fair enough.

8*D

What was that delay with the oldham player all about?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Andy fucking Carroll scores with his first touch :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

CARRRRROOOOOOOL.

LOL, only against Oldham.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

[email protected]@ top finish


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao Couldn't write this shit.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

carroll scored, it is the end of the world, :lmao. at least he scored a goal in all the competion, 1 goal in carling, 2 in epl, and 1 in fa cup, if i am not wrong?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

whats this about Adeyemi nearly being in tears about something said to him from the kop end

also i hear liverpool fans are singing songs about evra, classy


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Andddd he misses a sitter 

Don't worry guys normal service is resumed.

Edit

DOWNING :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao :lmao CARROLL AND DOWNING, WHAT SIGNINGS!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

DOWNING SCORES

is this real life


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Hopefully a confidence boost for big Andy.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Seb needs to get his ass in here right now :lmao. Downing & Carroll both scoring will surely blow his mind


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

it's not like carroll hasn't scored already this season, but like torres, it hasn't proved a stepping stone for good performances.

downing finding his level 8*D


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Carroll and Downing? Would have had great odds for that double.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

downing scored, am i dreaming?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Missed the Downing goal.

How was it?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Seb needs to get his ass in here right now :lmao. Downing & Carroll both scoring will surely blow his mind


i guess you get what you pay for, over half a season in and that 20 million pounds has got you the 5th goal in a 5-1 fa cup win over oldham. dat value.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Destiny said:


> Missed the Downing goal.
> 
> How was it?


Simple little tap in from the right side into the top of the goal. Nothing special but fuck at least he got something .


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Jordan Rhodes>>>Andy Carroll.


Looking like a cracking little player is rhodes.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

rooney on twitter



> The independent are talking absolute rubbish my future is with Manchester United and the club and I are totally commited to each other the manager and I have no issues and anyone who says different don't know what they are talking about


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



united_07 said:


> rooney on twitter


I told ya. Its rubbish.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Ketamine said:


> I told ya. Its rubbish.


He will be shocking for a few months now and be even worse come euro 2012


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

It's only Oldham, I'm still going to take the piss out of Downing.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

5live are reporting there were racist chants at anfield, possibly why the oldham player reacted to


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> Jordan Rhodes>>>Andy Carroll.
> 
> 
> Looking like a cracking little player is rhodes.


Just hope that if a Premier League team does snap him up either in this window or the summer transfer window that he doesn't turn out to be another Jermain Beckford, But I haven't seen young Rhodes play yet though so i've no idea what type of striker he is.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



united_07 said:


> 5live are reporting there were racist chants at anfield, possibly why the oldham player reacted to



Bunch of fucking twats. they can't get any lower if true.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Looks like Carroll and downing found the level they belong in


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

more details



> Liverpool fan, wearing Suarez t-shirt, arrested on suspicion of racist abuse to Oldham's Tom Adeyemi, say the Mirror


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



united_07 said:


> more details


Arrest that fucking cunt.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

This is starting to get embarassing

I mean if youre gonna be racist, atleast try to be kinda subtle and not wear a suarez shirt :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I thought they wanted out of the fa cup due to fergie having the fa in his pocket, now just fucking kick them out.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Missed second half. Saw Carroll and Downing scored. Laughed.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> This is starting to get embarassing
> 
> I mean if youre gonna be racist, atleast try to be kinda subtle and not wear a suarez shirt :lmao


What else did you expect from a racist liverpool fan?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Goodluck to bent when he plays shit and gets abuse off them lot.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Liverpool really does have an oddly low percentage of black players in comparison to other premier league teams now that you think about it


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I wouldn't tar all Liverpool fans with the one brush but it doesn't reflect well on the club. They brought this on themselves, they whipped the more retarded people amongst their fanbase into a frenzy with their ''us against the world'' conspiracy statements. And now one of those fans, allegedly, has crossed the line.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Guys, A bbc report who was near the incidents states that the LFC fan called the lad " A manc barstard!" and throw a coin like object at him. And he think the lad mistaken this for Black...

Okay still an awful thing to do, but not quite as bad.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



united_07 said:


> more details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liverpool fan, wearing Suarez t-shirt, arrested on suspicion of racist abuse to Oldham's Tom Adeyemi, say the Mirror
Click to expand...











Seriously though this whole racism thing needs to fuck off. Stupid Pool & even stupider fans. The sooner this whole scenario ends the better as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Scott Button said:


> Guys, A bbc report who was near the incidents states that the LFC fan called the lad " A manc barstard!" and throw a coin like object at him. And he think the lad mistaken this for Black...
> 
> Okay still an awful thing to do, but not quite as bad.


erm not sure about that, why would he get escorted out for saying 'manc'. Also the player is from norwich, why would he call him manc. And another thing why would a BBC reporter be in the kop, surely he would be in the press box, and judging from his tweets he seems to be a liverpool fan


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



united_07 said:


> erm not sure about that, why would he get escorted out for saying 'manc'. Also the player is from norwich, why would he call him manc. And another thing why would a BBC reporter be in the kop, surely he would be in the press box, and judging from his tweets he seems to be a liverpool fan


Just reporting what i saw.

But Liverpool Police have said they did not arrest anyone for Racial Abuse at Anfield tonight and he would of got taken out for throwing a coin...


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Interesting that you all jump to believe this story from the mirror, but everything else it's a "rubbish source". I guess whatever suits your preference. Conflicting stories. Apparently a coin was thrown. Yeah, so you're going to judge all of us by 2 or 3 fans.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



King Kenny said:


> Interesting that you all jump to believe this story from the mirror, but everything else it's a "rubbish source". I guess whatever suits your preference. Conflicting stories. Apparently a coin was thrown. Yeah, so you're going to judge all of us by 2 or 3 fans.


not just the mirror also the guardian



> Liverpool were embroiled in another racism controversy on Friday night when a fan was suspected of shouting abuse at the Oldham Athletic defender Tom Adeyemi.
> 
> The incident occurred 10 minutes before the end of Liverpool's 5-1 win over the League One side in the third round of the FA Cup. Adeyemi became embroiled in a row with a supporter, or supporters, at the front of the Kop.
> 
> Adeyemi was visibly upset by the exchange and it required several team-mates, the Liverpool captain, Steven Gerrard, and the referee, Neil Swarbrick, to calm the 20-year-old down. Witnesses reported two fans wearing Luis Suárez T-shirts – similar to those worn by Liverpool players at Wigan after the Uruguayan striker was found guilty of racially abusing Patrice Evra – confronting Adeyemi, and one allegedly shouting "You fucking black bastard".
> 
> A senior Liverpool official said: "We will do everything in our power to investigate the matter and ensure the appropriate action is taken."
> 
> The incident could not have come at a worse time for Liverpool, given the widespread condemnation the club have received for their vehement support of Suárez.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jan/06/oldham-tom-adeyemi-liverpool?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

which is pretty much a carbon copy of the mirror story.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

FREE SUAREZ!!!!!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Merseyside police confirm that there was no racial arrests made at Anfield tonight. 

Also, found this article. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...record-low-police-forced-action-30-games.html

cardiff scum :side:

chelsea highest in the premier league


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*










Leader of Men! racist men of course


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

No millwall how can this be? well maybe they don't have that many fans anyway.


But top 5 as expected otherwise in arrests.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



King Kenny said:


> Merseyside police confirm that there was no racial arrests made at Anfield tonight.
> 
> Also, found this article.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...record-low-police-forced-action-30-games.html
> 
> cardiff scum :side:
> 
> chelsea highest in the premier league


SSN are reporting this



> Liverpool and the Merseyside police are investigating alleged racist abuse of Oldham defender Tom Adeyemi at Anfield on Friday night.
> 
> Adeyemi appeared to take offence to something shouted from the Kop late in the second half of the Reds' 5-1 victory in the third round of the FA Cup.
> 
> The Latics man, on loan from Norwich, was reduced to tears despite reassurances from his team-mates and Liverpool duo Dirk Kuyt and Steven Gerrard.
> 
> There then appeared to be discussion between the fourth official and a police officer down by the tunnel while the match was continuing.
> 
> Liverpool announced that no arrests had been made but confirmed in a statement they are investigating the incident with the Merseyside police.
> 
> Investigation
> 
> The statement read: "An incident occurred in the second half of the match which is now being investigated by both the club and the police.
> 
> "We will continue to work closely with the police and establish the details of what actually happened and will make a further statement in due course."
> 
> A senior Liverpool official also told The Guardian: "We will do everything in our power to investigate the matter and ensure the appropriate action is taken."
> 
> The incident comes at a sensitive time for Liverpool, who have recently seen striker Luis Suarez suspended for eight matches by the Football Association for racist abuse of Manchester United defender Patrice Evra.



edit: also from eurosport



> "Adeyemi gave a statement to Merseyside police, in which he claimed to have been racially abused twice by a supporter."


also a shrewsbury player has just tweeted



> Just came out of the Oldham dressing room @Anfield & its bn confirmed 2 me by Adeyemi that a member of the Kop racially abused him! #Awful...I blame Dalglish for his Suarez stand


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



King Kenny said:


> Interesting that you all jump to believe this story from the mirror, but everything else it's a "rubbish source". I guess whatever suits your preference. Conflicting stories. Apparently a coin was thrown. Yeah, so you're going to judge all of us by 2 or 3 fans.


The actions of your club are disgusting as well to be fair.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I'm sure he's not the only fan to be racist to a player.

Nonetheless, racism is not acceptable.

Let the police deal with the fan, Liverpool FC shouldn't be getting involved.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



King Kenny said:


> Merseyside police confirm that there was no racial arrests made at Anfield tonight.
> 
> Also, found this article.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...record-low-police-forced-action-30-games.html
> 
> cardiff scum :side:
> 
> chelsea highest in the premier league


Just a point, people get banned from St James' for continuously standing up throughout games. People in the south east corner get escorted out every game. Not seen any violence at a game for years.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Kenny is getting a statement ready for the scouse fan as I type this...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

CARRING, what a PLAYERS. :side:



united_07 said:


> more details


Disgusting if true.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao :lmao :lmao JESUS CHRIST 

http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddbal...d-over-blacked-up-lionel-richie-twitter-photo


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Suarez inciting mad race war 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Well he couldn't exactly not black up if he was going as Lionel Richie :side: That is PC gone mad.

Nothing to do with Liverpool or Suarez.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



EGame said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao JESUS CHRIST
> 
> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddbal...d-over-blacked-up-lionel-richie-twitter-photo


What The....I Don't Even.....For Serious???? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

This is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

fucking hell i can't breathe 










cocaine is a helluva drug.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



EGame said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao JESUS CHRIST
> 
> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddbal...d-over-blacked-up-lionel-richie-twitter-photo


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

ridiculous


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> Well he couldn't exactly not black up if he was going as Lionel Richie :side: That is PC gone mad.
> 
> Nothing to do with Liverpool or Suarez.


Lies it was all part of the plan, it all started with Ghana.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> Well he couldn't exactly not black up if he was going as Lionel Richie :side: That is PC gone mad.
> 
> Nothing to do with Liverpool or Suarez.


Agreed.

People taking it too far now.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Lies it was all part of the plan, it all started with Ghana.


are you a napoli fan?


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



reymisteriofan said:


> are you a napoli fan?


Are you a....rey misterio fan?

No but really i wouldn't call myself a fan, I just enjoy their current crop of players and their style of play, if anything you should be proud as it has resparked my interest in Italian football (which was long dead before )


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Joel said:


> Agreed.
> 
> People taking it too far now.


RACIST!


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

ROBBIE FOWLER IS RACIST.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Send him to the gallows! Off with this head! etc, etc.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*










Im shit with photoshop, but a picture with Kenny with her on his T shirt would be gold!

Kennys next press conference...


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



tomkim said:


>


Holy shit, no wonder the fans are so behind Suarez.
I mean he is evidently a complete cunt of a person in all aspects, but I imagine in Liverpool the way they see it is that they breed worse constantly. ^


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



BkB Hulk said:


> RACIST!


FREE SUAREZ!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Robbie fowler will burn for this. Burn in JAIL


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao robbie fowler.

things have been difficult for him ever since north queensland folded


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

"Liverpool, in the eye of a racism hurricane"



> El Liverpool, otra vez en el ojo del huracán por racismo
> 
> Los hechos ocurrieron a diez minutos del final con el resultado 5-1 favorable a los 'reds'. En ese momento, Adeyemi, de 20 años, se marchó decidido a abandonar el campo porque desde The Kop, uno de los fondos míticos The Anfield, escuchó insultos racistas. Al parecer testigos presenciales aseguran que un aficionado con la camiseta de Luis Suárez puesta gritó: "jodido ***** bastardo".


"fucking black bastard" had to come from a guy in a Suarez shirt.

http://www.marca.com/2012/01/07/futbol/futbol_internacional/premier_league/1325891745.html


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...luis-suarez-and-patrice-evra-race-row-in-skit

this is getting really insane


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Honestly, the worst part of that video is that people consider it worth reporting on.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

This suarez vs black people feud is hitting peak level.

But the fact is, it's black people's fault. They started it. They turned on suarez when he innocently was protecting himself against ghana


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



> Roberto Mancini is Manchester City's very own Sir Alex Ferguson
> The City manager has so much in common with the United counterpart he faces in the FA Cup on Sunday
> 
> Daniel Taylor
> guardian.co.uk, Friday 6 January 2012 15.19 GMT
> Article history
> 
> Manchester City's Roberto Mancini has made ruthlessness an art form and the similarities with his United counterpart are striking. Photograph: Tim
> 
> The strange thing is that when it comes to the business of identifying and appointing someone with the hard-nosed judgment and firm beliefs to become the next England manager the name of Roberto Mancini rarely, if ever, crops up. Perhaps it is the perception that he is out of reach. Or maybe it is because of the campaign for Harry Redknapp and the perceived preference for an Englishman. Either way, it is surprising that a man with three scudettos on his CV does not feature more prominently, particularly when there is a good chance he may just have won Manchester City their first league title since 1968 by the time the vacancy becomes open.
> 
> Mancini is intrigued about the idea of following Fabio Capello, even if a couple of appointments down the line is more realistic, and even though it has taken a little time there is definitely the sense now that English football is beginning to cherish his presence and recognise a genuine leader of men.
> 
> Part of the revulsion that was felt when Mancini brandished an imaginary card during the 3-0 defeat of Liverpool on Tuesday was that the watching public weren't fully prepared for these kind of histrionics from a man whose own website introduces him as campione di classe. Mancini, in truth, has done this before; it was just this was the first occasion the television cameras had picked it up. Every time, there is the same sense of feeling let down – like getting to the bottom of a nice, cold beer and finding an old *** butt.
> 
> The truth, however, is that this edge has always been there with Mancini and this is a man so driven, so repulsed by failure and desperate for the fix of winning, there will probably always be moments when the lines between what is acceptable and not become blurred. "Obsessed" is the word Vincent Kompany chose recently but behind the scenes at City, where Mancini can often be seen as standoffish to the point of being unapproachable, they use other descriptions, too. "The hardest bastard you'll ever meet," is one phrase that sticks in mind.
> 
> It is said with respect rather than any form of malice or begrudging because, in football, being cold, detached and ruthless is not necessarily a bad thing for a manager. Sir Alex Ferguson, for one, appears to have a rare level of respect for the man 23 years his junior. Mancini, he says, is a manager of "absolute authority". His handling of the Carlos Tevez affair "distinguished him in managerial terms". Ferguson has struggled sometimes to praise managers who represent a genuine threat but has found it easy with Mancini and it was the same again at his press conference ahead of Sunday's FA Cup tie and the latest instalment of Manchester's own classico.
> 
> On the face of it, the two men can seem poles apart. Mancini is all Don Johnson and George Clooney. Expensive watch, tailored suit, handkerchief showing in the top pocket, just at the right angle. The perfect man, you could say, for fronting a club where Harvey Nichols sends a mobile shop to the training ground and the menus are put together by Marco Pierre White and John Benson-Smith.
> 
> Ferguson is not interested in that kind of stuff. He is not on first-name terms with the maitre d' at San Carlo Cicchetti, the Italian restaurant where City's manager recently clinked wine glasses with the Manchester press pack Ferguson dislikes so intensely. He wears a sensible coat, nothing too flash, and has his hair cut for a tenner. Mancini is into tennis, cycling and sunbathing. Ferguson's interests start with jazz, wine and horse racing. Take football away and they are two men of vastly different lifestyles, backgrounds and interests.
> 
> Except it is football that makes sense of their lives and the similarities are striking: the passion, the control freakery, the refusal to suffer fools and, if necessary, the old-fashioned willingness to roll up their sleeves and ask whoever it may be, whatever shape or size, to step outside.
> 
> Mancini has fallen out with City's now-deposed chief executive, Garry Cook. He has isolated and moved on multimillion-pound players without as much as a backward glance. He has gone toe to toe with Tevez. The more we see of him, the more we learn of his need for the control and power that have served Ferguson so well down the years.
> 
> And, like Ferguson, he doesn't give an inch. At one point last summer Mancini went into a meeting to talk about the signings City needed to become genuine title challengers. Two months earlier, he had submitted his list. Now he found the club wanted him to look at Junior Hoilett of Blackburn Rovers and Ashley Young of Aston Villa. Mancini knew little of Hoilett and did not rate Young highly enough. His relationship with Cook was never the same again.
> 
> Mancini was willing to take on the man directly above him because he knew his own position had been strengthened by winning the FA Cup. Plus he had already established a strong relationship with the chairman, Khaldoon Al Mubarak, and the owner, Sheikh Mansour bin Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan, and established a direct line into the Abu Dhabi royal family. Mancini, as Cook found out, made a formidable opponent.
> 
> In Italy, none of that will be a surprise when they remember his political edge at Internazionale and the earlier parts of his career, as a player at Sampdoria, when he wielded a level of power that was uncommon in the extreme. At 27 Mancini sat on the interview panel that selected Sven Goran Eriksson as manager. When it was time to choose the new kit, Mancini ticked it off. He often delivered the team-talk. He attended board meetings and had a say in transfer business.
> 
> Take this story from David Platt's 1995 autobiography Achieving the Goal, about the day he played at Sampdoria for Bari and, lining up in the tunnel, became aware that Mancini was looking his way. "I thought nothing of it until he asked me, very matter-of-factly, if I was staying at Bari. Outright he asked if I wanted to join Sampdoria. Mancini had been at the club years and was almost a son to the president, Paolo Mantovani." Mancini went on to leave a message on Platt's answerphone and the deal was set in motion.
> 
> At that stage Mancini had established himself as the most powerful voice in the Blucerchiati dressing room but, even as a teenager, he was not someone who liked his authority being questioned. Trevor Francis signed from Manchester City in 1982 and, aggrieved that his place was under threat, Mancini ended up picking a fight with him on the training ground. He was 18 at the time, taking on a man 10 years older.
> 
> Nor was this a one-off. A similar thing happened with Liam Brady, this time giving away eight years. Juan Verón tells the story of swearing in Mancini's direction during an argument about a badly taken corner. After the match Mancini had stripped off to the waist and was waiting to fight him. "He is not an easy person, you know," Veron says. "He has this complicated personality."
> 
> Mancini tends to grin a little sheepishly when he is reminded of this past. He was banned for six matches after one X-rated tackle on Internazionale's Paul Ince when, in the same incident, he had to be dragged away from the referee and ran to the touchline to tell Eriksson he would never play football again. Eriksson remembers a striker who combined beautiful subtlety on the ball with a temper that went from 0-70mph in milliseconds. "As a person everybody loved Mancini. But with referees? Oof. He was awful. He couldn't control himself." Plus Mancini knew every trick. The thespianism, for example, in 1991 when Sampdoria played Legia Warsaw, Mancini tried to get the ball off the opposition goalkeeper, Maciej Szczesny, and then threw himself to the floor, clutching his face.
> 
> A lot of this is difficult to reconcile with the man we see now. Mancini's players are under instructions not to dive. He does not harangue referees. He has learned, after upsetting Arsène Wenger over the Samir Nasri transfer, that managers in England don't like their players being discussed as potential targets. He is polite, respectful and has taken great care never to say anything even mildly derogatory of United. Mancini even began his last press conference of 2011 by wishing Ferguson a happy 70th birthday.
> 
> But his is a tough regime. At City they talk of someone who treats out-of-favour players with callous indifference. Mancini is not the kind of manager a footballer would approach if he was having marital problems (his advice would be: get a marriage counsellor) and, whereas Ferguson rarely criticises players in public, the Italian can be unflinching about hurting people's feelings.
> 
> He is hard to please, just as his father, Aldo, was when the young striker was setting out on his own career. When Micah Richards limped out of the 3-0 defeat of Stoke City last month, Mancini was asked about the defender's injury and tapped his glass. "Cristalli," he said. "He's fragile, every game." There was mild impatience in his voice, a reminder that absentees get no sympathy. "He hates injured players," the ostracised Wayne Bridge said recently. "He will be like: 'No, they should be out training, it's not as bad.'"
> 
> Then there was the time Sergio Ag*ero scored a hat-trick against Wigan and his team-mates took turns to sign the match-ball. Standard stuff: "Magnifique!" from Samir Nasri, "Don't need to speak English to score goals," from Gaël Clichy, and a wide range of congratulatory messages. Mancini's contribution was left at "not bad".
> 
> The softer-focus Mancini can be a man of great charm and wit. At other times the people who know him best find him so infuriatingly stubborn they could drop a flowerpot on his head. But the regime is successful and, whatever Ferguson says about Tottenham Hotspur playing the most attractive football in the league, the popular vote would be City, 5-1 winners at White Hart Lane in August.
> 
> Ferguson, a man with previous when it comes to doubting the word of Italians, is now questioning whether City might be pulling a stunt pretending Yaya Touré will miss Sunday's match. Except a quick check under the sauce shows that it is genuinely pasta on Mancini's plate. The Touré brothers have already said their goodbyes, leaving for the Africa Cup of Nations, and the impression it leaves is of a manager who might, deep down, be a little rattled about what is happening under Mancini's watch.
> 
> The most revealing moment occurred at Ferguson's 25th anniversary celebration dinner in November, 11 days after the what is known now in Manchester as simply "the 6-1". An interviewer asked Ferguson if he knew how many City managers there had been during his quarter of a century in the job. He shook his head. "Fourteen," came the answer. Ferguson didn't hesitate. "Well, I wish it was 15."


PAPA ROBERTO!~


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



BkB Hulk said:


> Honestly, the worst part of that video is that people consider it worth reporting on.


The best part is the presenter. I would like to eat her ass and lick her belly button :yum:

All I'm looking forward to now is Suarez's trip to Old Trafford. That reception is going to be crazy.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Atleast the Pool vs United rivalry got interesting again. It was starting to get dull as fuck

Expecting a full blown riot next game :mark:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



EGame said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao JESUS CHRIST
> 
> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddbal...d-over-blacked-up-lionel-richie-twitter-photo


People are actually complaining about this? And that Uruguayan video that we can't understand anyway is making the news? I'm getting seriously bored of this shit. It's mainly Man U fans trying to one over on Liverpool fans anyway.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Maybe Dalglish is right.

maybe those united jimmies are trying to pull some conspiracy bullshit


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

It's just the media running with crap they think will sell.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I think I need some coke.






oops wrong vid







that's better.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> Maybe Dalglish is right.
> 
> maybe those united jimmies are trying to pull some conspiracy bullshit


lil patricies


----------



## Dub

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...luis-suarez-and-patrice-evra-race-row-in-skit
> 
> this is getting really insane


:lmao "I make a lot of goals and go pew pew!" I also think there was a mention of Suarez looking like Gyro


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Well that's racist against people who have weird teeth.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

do they not have black people in Uruguay? couldnt they get anyone asides from a guy in blackface?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

The racist dwarf from In Bruges was right, there's gonna be a war and it's thanks to Luis Suarez.

I'M JOINING THE VIETNAMESE!


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



JimmyWangYang said:


> *Are you a....rey misterio fan?*
> 
> No but really i wouldn't call myself a fan, I just enjoy their current crop of players and their style of play, if anything you should be proud as it has resparked my interest in Italian football (which was long dead before )


nope, i already stopped watching wrestling(i would chance my name but i am not a premium member). well yes, napoli is certainly great team to watch, the rest italian team are boring to watch but this year it has become much better(in terms of entertainment).


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

video of last nights incident


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

You stay classy Liverpool.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> Atleast the Pool vs United rivalry got interesting again. It was starting to get dull as fuck
> 
> Expecting a full blown riot next game :mark:


Suarez V Evra round 2 coming soon :mark:




redeadening said:


> do they not have black people in Uruguay? couldnt they get anyone asides from a guy in blackface?


That's exactly what I was thinking too :lmao


----------



## haribo

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...luis-suarez-and-patrice-evra-race-row-in-skit
> 
> this is getting really insane


I like that he's got an afro and wearing a United top from 1997. Spitting image of Evra.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Looks like Yaya and Kolo can play tomorrow, as the meeting which they were supposed to be at has been cancelled so they dont have to go as early, bad news


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Aston Villa have made an official﻿ complaint to the FA accusing Luis Suarez of abusing Emile Heskey. Apparently he called him a striker

Breaking News: The FA have handed Andy Caroll an eight-game run in the﻿ Liverpool first team - The club are set to appeal


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Well Tiote isn't playing today.

:hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Aston Villa have made an official﻿ complaint to the FA accusing Luis Suarez of abusing Emile Heskey. Apparently he called him a striker
> 
> Breaking News: The FA have handed Andy Caroll an eight-game run in the﻿ Liverpool first team - The club are set to appeal


Breaking news: Poster on site uses old jokes.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Aston Villa have made an official﻿ complaint to the FA accusing Luis Suarez of abusing Emile Heskey. Apparently he called him a striker
> 
> Breaking News: The FA have handed Andy Caroll an eight-game run in the﻿ Liverpool first team - The club are set to appeal


what a joke, now if only your material was funny.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



BkB Hulk said:


> Breaking news: Poster on site uses old jokes.












sublime


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

You think you can knock us out of the League cup and get away with it huh, Mr Kean? Well, the Newcastle run to the final begins now.

Please don't lose now.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

YOUNG AND TALENTED STEVE KEAN > Pardew.



Cliffy Byro said:


> sublime


You haven't earned the right to use my sig.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Cliffy, can you please support another club? Aston Villa is around your region, they play sublime (really fucking shit) football, meet the new (doesn't exist) black quota and also have one of Scott Button's friends (he knows someone who shagged the tea lady) on the board. You can go to games (watch them on TV at home) with Steamed Hams.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

nah he would die for united if they got attacked in the birmingham area


----------



## Vader

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

one can only hope.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

why do united have so many dropkick fans on here? and why, like 80% of the liverpool fans are in fact australian?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Coz you all started following Pool a few years ago when they had that one good season 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

My CISSE top says "Hey ADAM, piss off". 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

nah, that explains why there's always a ton of united fans ADAM. sXe was unlucky he started watching the prem when chelsea won it. If he'd waited or been a bit earlier then he'd been a manc supporting twat like the rest of you 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

funny you mentioned united dropkicks and carrick posts


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

what are dropkick fans???


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> You think you can knock us out of the League cup and get away with it huh, Mr Kean? Well, the Newcastle run to the final begins now.
> 
> Please don't lose now.



8*D

YOUNG AND TALENTED STEVE KEAN


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

FEED THE WILLIE AND HE WILL SCORE


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I've still got Givet and the Chicken eating in my CP from last time.

FML.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I feel sorry for you all, none of you experience whats its actually like to follow and support a team. (apart from about 2 of you)

8*D

1-1 (Paul scally is a c*nt)


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Vader13 said:


> Cliffy, can you please support another club? Aston Villa is around your region, they play sublime (really fucking shit) football, meet the new (doesn't exist) black quota and also have one of Scott Button's friends (he knows someone who shagged the tea lady) on the board. You can go to games (watch them on TV at home) with Steamed Hams.


I'll have you know I went to the Wolves and Bolton games at VP this season and Villa didn't score once in either game. That cost me £45 which is especially bad considering the ineptness of Blatter and how football is run/officiated. I can't afford to go to many games this season considering ticket prices and to be honest I wouldn't care if no one went to football games in general if it resulted in 'change we can believe in'. And by that I mean players actually being allowed to celebrate goals with the fans etc. Now kindly go back to idololizing Roy Keane with his 20/20 stat for intimidation and crap stats for everything else.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I enjoy hearing your opinions on Roy Keane. Especially when they're wrong.

Also, what the fuck has Villa not scoring got to do with anything? If anything that just backs up my point that you're fucking boring. It's hard to watch as my grandad used to support them and I look out for their results. I'd rather pay £45 to have a cow sit on my face.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

newcastle losing,


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Save_Us.Shola

Obertan getting ripped into as usual.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

i'd imagine that being a stoke fan isn't hard. just routinely abuse the opposition for that passing rubbish and wait for the RORY DELAP LONG THROW 8*D



united_07 said:


> what are dropkick fans???


well i wasn't including you in this but not understanding even the gist of the point is making me question that decision :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

07 isn't a United fan anyway. He'll prove that when he leaves for Inter in the summer. 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Rush said:


> well i wasn't including you in this but not understanding even the gist of the point is making me question that decision :side:


eh ive never heard of the term dropkick fan


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Btw I wasn't moaning at Villa not scoring. Altho obviously it would have been preferable it's not the cinema/theatre, it's not planned and that is part of it- sometimes the team will lose.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

its a seperate thing Pogba/Morrison. a dropkick, in this slang case, is used to describe an unintelligent person, akin to calling someone an idiot. The 2nd part was united fans. So when you put it together i'm asking why are there so many dumb united fans on here. Must be the water in London side


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Rush said:


> i'd imagine that being a stoke fan isn't hard. just routinely abuse the opposition for that passing rubbish and wait for the RORY DELAP LONG THROW 8*D


Just fractionally harder than sitting on the couch scratching your arse for 90 minutes.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Rush said:


> its a seperate thing Pogba/Morrison. a dropkick, in this slang case, is used to describe an unintelligent person, akin to calling someone an idiot. The 2nd part was united fans. So when you put it together i'm asking why are there so many dumb united fans on here. Must be the water in London side


ah i was guessing it was some aussie expression


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

The same could be said for the style of football Stoke play. 8*D


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



BkB Hulk said:


> FEED THE WILLIE AND HE WILL SCORE


His name is Goodwillie, he'll rape who he wants! That came out in pre-season, like it!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

yeah rus go to games and validate yourself as a REAL FAN and use that to comfort you while you watch darts


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

i'm going to go to an away game. then i'll have the distinction of travelling a further distance going to and from away games than anyone in the thread combined. REAL FAN represent.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

no, you won't


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

no, you won`t


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

most Liverpool fans on here are Australian b/c the english Liverpool fans are either in jail or can't afford a computer. true story.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

You have to have a strong neck to be a Stoke fan. Your head is constantly turning left and right from all those HOOF balls!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> no, you won't


actually, as it stands i'll probably be in London for 6 weeks later this year hopefully.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*










Hey look everyone, its Mags.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Vintage Jake humour 8*D

Hatem Ben Arfa scores :flip


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> Vintage Jake humour 8*D
> 
> Hatem Ben Arfa scores :flip


8*D Vintage


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Rush said:


> actually, as it stands i'll probably be in London for 6 weeks later this year hopefully.


If you knew what a shithole London was, you wouldn't be saying hopefully.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Nige™;10850914 said:


> If you knew what a shithole London was, you wouldn't be saying hopefully.


Coming from someone living in the north? :lmao


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Joel said:


> Coming from soneone living in the north? :lmao


Most parts of London are shit holes, some are the worst places I've ever been! Horrible horrible place. Chelsea is nice though.

I don't want to sound like Luis Suarez but it can't be the capital of England, there's hardly any English people in the fucking place.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

North > South 

:side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

^ Agreed

:lmao GUTIERREZ! SPIDEY mask is out!

#Keanout


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



tomkim said:


> Most parts of London are shit holes, some are the worst places I've ever been! Horrible horrible place. Chelsea is nice though.
> 
> I don't want to sound like Luis Suarez but it can't be the capital of England, there's hardly any English people in the fucking place.


Well you sound like Suarez and those people on the trams and trains complaining about all the foreigners over here.

I'd be lying if I said London is a beatuiful place, but I've seen the north and northerners have no right to turn up their noses at the south.



JakeC_91 said:


> North > South
> 
> :side:


North is just full of inbreds, fatties and rude people.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

wigan sucks, they lost to a team that plays in english league two.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

off the top of my head, York is the only city I've been to in this country that isn't a shithole in some aspect.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

newcastle won.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Vader13 said:


> off the top of my head, York is the only city I've been to in this country that isn't a shithole in some aspect.



York is brilliant always full of fit birds aswell :agree:




Kean out??


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Am I the only southerner on here?

Stevenage win, yay!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Blackburn beat us on 120 mins last time, consider this even.

Ben Arfa's was a great individual goal apparently.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

London seemed fine when i went but i probably never ventured into the rough areas, but pretty much every city or town in england has it's nice areas and complete shitholes.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Joel said:


> Am I the only southerner on here?
> 
> Stevenage win, yay!


I thought you were American all this time! 

Brighton and Bolton let me down for £350. Anyone know when the next draw is?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



reymisteriofan said:


> wigan sucks, they lost to a team that plays in english league two.


Unsurprising. Some of their players wouldn't look out of place in league two.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



tomkim said:


> I thought you were American all this time!
> 
> Brighton and Bolton let me down for £350. Anyone know when the next draw is?


Reading and QPR let me down and most likely after the manchester game tomorrow.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



tomkim said:


> I thought you were American all this time!
> 
> Brighton and Bolton let me down for £350. Anyone know when the next draw is?


I think either before or after our match is shown on tele tomorrow.

@Joel, What you described is what is in Norwich & Ipswich. Southern Towns :side:


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Joel said:


> Am I the only southerner on here?
> 
> Stevenage win, yay!


Nah, live in Bath myself. 

Sadly my old hometown of Salisbury were shat on 3-0  . Good work getting to round 3 though to be fair.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I hated London, I hated Liverpool as well, but the filth that walks around and that goes out at night is great fun.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Well we deserved that win over Blackburn, and it was all the sweeter for the reason Mag's listed. 

But had a scare early on. Until HBA equalised I was wishing we could just play against Man Utd all the time...

8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Pardew on Hatem strike: "Greatest goal I've ever seen"

:shocked:


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Aye, the boys on Soccer Saturday said Messi would be proud.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

So, does that mean he doesn't rate Cabayes free-kick :side: Then again, it wasn't as good as Gardner's 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

http://deadspin.com/5873972/one-of-the-best-strikes-youll-see-all-season-just-put-tiny-macclesfield-town-up-on-bolton

Beauty.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Ed Sheeran in goal had no chance, tickaboo son.










Are you not entertained?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> http://deadspin.com/5873972/one-of-the-best-strikes-youll-see-all-season-just-put-tiny-macclesfield-town-up-on-bolton
> 
> Beauty.












That was amazing. Kinda pissed off Bolton equalised late on now.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Christ, this Bristol Rovers pitch is a right state.

Heskey nearly scores :side:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Joel said:


> Am I the only southerner on here?
> 
> Stevenage win, yay!


I'm a southerner. Fuck the north (Y)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Let's all chip in and put everything we have on heskey to score first.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I bet Scott Button's life savings of 78p and a scabby foreskin that Heskey scores.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Lets go for any time goalscorer :side:

Albrighton scores.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Vader13 said:


> I bet Scott Button's life savings of 78p and a scabby foreskin that Heskey scores.


haha don't like that scott lad much do you.

Come on heskey and fuck sake marc ruining the heskey show.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I don't care for some of his opinions would be the nicest way of putting it.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Heskey goes off injured, sad times.  A goal looked promising as well.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



> Paul Scholes would be happy to come out of retirement and return to Manchester United if Sir Alex Ferguson was to call upon his services due to the champions' growing number of injuries, according to The Sun.
> The report claims that last month some of Scholes' former team-mates tried to persuade the midfielder to help ease the injury crisis at the club. At first the 37-year-old ignored the requests, however it is now believed he has had a change of heart.
> 
> At the end of last season Ferguson had made it clear that, like Ryan Giggs, the ex-England international had another year in him, but the player instead decided to retire with the club winning a record 19th league title.
> 
> According to the report, Scholes has subsequently questioned his decision to hang up his boots and is badly missing training and playing. While the player is said to be reluctant to offer himself to Ferguson, he would say yes if the 70-year-old coach were to ask him back.
> 
> Indeed it is believed that fitness would not be an issue for Scholes as he is training with, and coaching, the reserves every day at Carrington.
> 
> Manchester United have been forced to mix and match their midfield all season due to injuries with Darren Fletcher out indefinitely and Tom Cleverley having been missing since October and not expected back before the end of the month.


wow


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

THE SUN. 

Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

http://www.haveyoueverseentottenhamwintheleague.com/ 8*D


----------



## haribo

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



BkB Hulk said:


> My CISSE top says "Hey ADAM, piss off". 8*D


You hate Charlie Adam that much? 8*D



Magsimus said:


> I've still got Givet and the Chicken eating in my CP from last time.
> 
> FML.


What about ROBBIE SAVAGE?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I blocked that one immediately :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Some random guy at Rileys bet me a quid that Gas would win, instead of getting the quid off him I made him say 'Heskey is the best in the world'.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Ergh, Rileys is a horrible and rip-off of a place to play pool/snooker.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

It's a good place to watch football though, at least the one in Birmingham is. HD projector, cinema sized screen and loads of seats. 

And they don't show Villa or Blues games in the local pubs near me for fear of trouble (which is taking it to an extreme based on the area, not really much chance of trouble). And trust me I've played snooker/pool in worse places. 8*D


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Holy shit @ macclesfields second goal, superb volley :mark:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



steamed hams said:


> It's a good place to watch football though, at least the one in Birmingham is. HD projector, cinema sized screen and loads of seats.
> 
> And they don't show Villa or Blues games in the local pubs near me for fear of trouble (which is taking it to an extreme based on the area, not really much chance of trouble). And trust me I've played snooker/pool in worse places. 8*D


I go to a place named Cheema's, family owned pool/snooker club. Owner is alright (for a Man Utd fan), I talk to him when its closing time when I wait for a taxi home.

Rileys in Sunderland is shit.... all the workers are retarded.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Had to wait ages, and looked like it was recorded on a hand-held camcorder but :mark: :mark: at that goal. 

The Greyhound's wasn't bad either.






:mark:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



> Arsene Wenger has confirmed Thierry Henry will be part of Arsenal's Champions League squad for their last-16 tie against AC Milan.
> 
> The 34-year-old rejoined Arsenal on a two-month loan deal on Friday from MLS side New York Red Bulls.
> 
> Arsenal travel to San Siro on February 15 before hosting the Serie A champions in the return leg on March 6.
> 
> “Yes, he will be [in the squad]. I have given Vito Mannone out on loan to Hull and Thierry will take his place," said Wenger.
> 
> “He has good memories of playing in Milan, where he scored three goals against Inter Milan. It is logical [to include him].”
> 
> Wenger also reiterated his squad are buoyed by the return of the Frenchman but conceded he was unsure whether his former captain would initially agree to a temporary move.
> 
> “The players are happy that he is here," said Wenger.
> 
> "It is more to do with the interaction physically in everyday training. Of course, how much he wants it as well.
> 
> “I was convinced quickly [that he was still capable of playing in the Premier League] but I wasn't sure that he would like the challenge. He knows that somewhere, people will look at how he is doing now.”


henry is in the champion league squad to face milan, great


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

HENRY VS NESTA :mark:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Renegade™ said:


> HENRY VS NESTA :mark:


epic, two legends collide. 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

RVP & Henry against Milan's Defence?

:mark:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



> Emile Heskey will be out for up to a month with an achilles injury, Alex McLeish has confirmed.
> 
> Heskey was ruled out of the Chelsea game with the same troublesome problem but recovered sufficiently to make the bench against Swansea and start at Bristol Rovers.
> 
> However, the giant forward aggravated the heel issue once against at the Memorial Ground.
> 
> He was forced off at half-time to be replaced by Gabby Agbonlahor.
> 
> McLeish wants Heskey to rest the problem so it can heal on its own.
> 
> He said: "Emile has got an ongoing achilles problem.
> 
> "The medical staff have told me tonight that he needs to rest it for three or four weeks.
> 
> "We shall see how that goes.
> 
> "We will be without him for that amount of time I would think.
> 
> "He's broken down a few times and it means you have to make an early substitution against the plan."
> 
> McLeish believes the injury to Heskey just goes to show why Villa are keen on bringing in Robbie Keane on loan for two months.
> 
> Keane in on the verge of a temporary move to B6 from LA Galaxy, with McLeish looking to rubber-stamp the deal on Monday morning.
> 
> He added: "We are a small squad in terms of experienced players, no doubt about it.
> 
> "When you see what happened to Emile you realise getting Robbie in is a decent idea.
> 
> "Whether there are more remains to be seen. We have got to manage the wages situation."


http://www.avfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10265~2569917,00.html

:no:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Renegade™ said:


> HENRY VS NESTA :mark:


WHO WILL BREAK THEIR HIP FIRST


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Joel said:


> Am I the only southerner on here?
> 
> Stevenage win, yay!


Nah, I'm from the southern hemisphere. :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

4th round draw to be on at 5:30pm (4:30am here in australia)

1 Middlesbrough
2 Nottingham Forest or Leicester City
3 Manchester City or Manchester United
4 Dagenham & Redbridge or Millwall
5 Crawley Town
6 Notts County
7 Aston Villa
8 Tottenham Hotspur
9 Sheffield Wednesday or West Ham United
10 Milton Keynes Dons or Queens Park Rangers
11 Hull City
12 Southampton
13 Brighton & Hove Albion or Wrexham
14 Fulham
15 Birmingham City or Wolverhampton Wanderers
16 Norwich City
17 Arsenal or Leeds United
18 Derby County
19 Blackpool
20 Swindon Town
21 Swansea City
22 Macclesfield Town or Bolton Wanderers
23 Newcastle United
24 Everton
25 Sheffield United 
26 Liverpool
27 Stoke City
28 Chelsea or Portsmouth
29 Watford
30 Peterborough United or Sunderland
31 West Bromwich Albion
32 Stevenage

so potential ties ? :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I turned on Macclesfield vs Bolton about a minute before Mendy's goal.

Holy shit. Best goal I've seen in a long while. Easily, the goal of the FA Cup tournament. Take a fucking bow, son.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

indeed was a sick goal.

Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Heskey

HE'S INJURED, CRISIS INCREASED


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



King Kenny said:


> 4th round draw to be on at 5:30pm (4:30am here in australia)
> 
> 1 Middlesbrough
> 2 Nottingham Forest or Leicester City
> 3 Manchester City or Manchester United
> 4 Dagenham & Redbridge or Millwall
> 5 Crawley Town
> 6 Notts County
> 7 Aston Villa
> 8 Tottenham Hotspur
> 9 Sheffield Wednesday or West Ham United
> 10 Milton Keynes Dons or Queens Park Rangers
> 11 Hull City
> 12 Southampton
> 13 Brighton & Hove Albion or Wrexham
> 14 Fulham
> 15 Birmingham City or Wolverhampton Wanderers
> 16 Norwich City
> 17 Arsenal or Leeds United
> 18 Derby County
> 19 Blackpool
> 20 Swindon Town
> 21 Swansea City
> 22 Macclesfield Town or Bolton Wanderers
> 23 Newcastle United
> 24 Everton
> 25 Sheffield United
> 26 Liverpool
> 27 Stoke City
> 28 Chelsea or Portsmouth
> 29 Watford
> 30 Peterborough United or Sunderland
> 31 West Bromwich Albion
> 32 Stevenage
> 
> so potential ties ? :side:


Man City vs. Leeds.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I see what you did there. 8*D


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



BkB Hulk said:


> Man City vs. Leeds.


Yes please. :mark:


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



reymisteriofan said:


> epic, two legends collide.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


yeah 2 legends but 1 is finished(Henry) and 1 is still great(Nesta) even Messi had some trouble against him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

no bias there im guessing


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

FORZA HENRY


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Henry to destroy Milan's defence plz


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

there are rumours that joe hart isnt playing today


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

United will nick it today 1-0.

would much rather we lost so we can concentrate on the league.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Cliffy Byro said:


> United will nick it today 1-0.
> 
> would much rather we lost so we can concentrate on the league.


Oh really?



Cliffy Byro said:


> We'll looks like city have bought the league,
> 
> oh well, lets concentrate on europe.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

hartdog and dzeko being rested, we're taking this seriously


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

lol so much different responses

team sheets?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

um hart got off the team bus, so he's at least on the bench

suarez, hargreaves and devante cole (i think) also were on


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Haven't considered United underdogs like this since Barca last year and even then, I had a little hope. Today, just can't see us winning. The United players have pride to play for after the 6-1 hiding they got, that might motivate them, I suppose.
Still though, City are brilliant at home.

C'mon Rooney, you cunt, inspire the team.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Pantilimon, Richards, Kompany, Lescott, Kolarov, A. Johnson, de Jong, Milner, Silva, Nasri, Aguero

strong team


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Scholes on United's bench.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Subs: Hart, Clichy, Zabaleta, Savic, Hargreaves, Razak, Suarez


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Evidently taking lessons from the "Ric Flair school of retirement" 

Glad to see a strong line up by city, though it will be interesting to see how they do without Yaya. Going to go for a 2-1 City win.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao scholes on the bench

finally 4 defenders at the back



> Lindegaard, Evra, Jones, Ferdinand, Smalling, Valencia, Carrick, Nani, Giggs, Welbeck, Rooney
> De Gea, Rafael, Evans, Anderson, Park, Chicharito, Scholes.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> Pantilimon, Richards, Kompany, Lescott, Kolarov, A. Johnson, de Jong, Milner, Silva, Nasri, Aguero
> 
> strong team


Neigh.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

costel neigh neigh


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



BkB Hulk said:


> Oh really?


TBF we've clawed back the gap since then.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Confirmed that Scholes has signed to the end of the season, first central midfielder united have signed since 2007


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Incoming rant from Ravel Morrison on Twitter.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

VDS & Neville next I assume. DAT TEAM


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Scholes is 20/1 to be the last goalscorer 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

It says a lot about our midfield and our refusal to invest in that position that we have to drag a 37 year old out of retirement just to add some depth and hopefully some class. It's cool that he's back, Scholes is a legend, but it's also kind of depressing.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

SCHOLES!

and


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Scholes is back!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao rumour doing the rounds that stewie downsyndrome is gonna be arrested for beating his ex


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Henry to destroy Milan's defence plz


This. Henry to do the damage in the first leg and RVP to finish them off in the 2nd (I hope!)


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

LOL at Scholes being back. We are obviously skint.

Don't whether I'm happy or sad. Even without the ability to run he's our best passer of the ball.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> :lmao rumour doing the rounds that stewie downsyndrome is gonna be arrested for beating his ex


Is she black?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Big_Man said:


> Scholes is back!


I bet you'd like him playing much more than you'd like Ravel, eh? :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> :lmao rumour doing the rounds that stewie downsyndrome is gonna be arrested for beating his ex


well itll be the first person he's beat this season.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

ravel morrison isnt a central midfielder


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Now all we're missing is becks and keano.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

http://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/t...ident-at-yarm-high-street-pub-84229-30080307/

sounds legit


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

We don't need Scholes.

We have someone...

A hero waiting to rise...



















(Look at his nipples)


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

BAH GAWD Paul Scholes is back! And Beckham is at the arena!


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

scholes doing a wwe on retirement


mother fucker, i should have bought that ticket from work and headed over to this game. regretting it now


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...r-rio-ferdinands-city-centre-restaurant-rosso

some superb stories today


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

GIBSON 8*D

I'm glad we didn't get him now :side:


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



steamed hams said:


> BAH GAWD Paul Scholes is back! And Beckham is at the arena!


and roy keane in the TV box. 

:mark:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



steamed hams said:


> BAH GAWD Paul Scholes is back! And Beckham is at the arena!


and Keane in the ITV studio!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



King Kenny said:


> well itll be the first person he's beat this season.


8*D

ugh Gibson nipples.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



CyberWaste said:


> and roy keane in the TV box.
> 
> :mark:





united_07 said:


> and Keane in the ITV studio!


ITV are sick fucks, especially considering what Keane has done to a Man City player in the past.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Seeing Paul Scholes wearing #22 is going to be strange as fuck.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Beckham to interfere?






For City! Heel turn!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

It's cool to see Scholes back, but I hope we still look into at least one more midfield signing. I don't think it's unfair to say the team at this point requires two, even if it's a short term fix until the summer when one long term signing is made. If Carrick gets injured we're basically fucked.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Silent Alarm said:


> Beckham to interfere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For City! Heel turn!


Nah, he'll sign for AC MIlan as Mr.X

"RMF and Nitromalta it was me, it was me all along".


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Fuck sake is Balotelli not playing again? what's up with him this time?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

ankle injury, the same reason he didnt play against sunderland


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



united_07 said:


> ravel morrison isnt a central midfielder


Sorry Ravel. Where would you play in SAF's 4-4-2?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> ankle injury, the same reason he didnt play against sunderland


:side: so did he play against Liverpool?


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Get in! Good header and good cross by Valencia. Long way to go though

EDIT: Maybe not, City down to 10 men. Bit harsh?


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

bad to worse city


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

LOL awesome.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



BkB Hulk said:


> Sorry Ravel. Where would you play in SAF's 4-4-2?


behind the striker, or an inside winger sort of thing


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

1-0 down and best player off.

Holy shit. Completely gets the ball, the fuck?

Btw Hatem "messi" Arfa goal > Mendy :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Mancini is set to turn face at the end of the campaign, SAF dies (or retires :side and Mancini takes charge at United.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Paul Scholes: I WILL NEVER RETIRE WOOO!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Very harsh sending off IMO. 

Kompany is the lynchpin of that defence. Expect Utd to go on and win this now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Lolcity. Was never a red card though.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Aye that was a deserved red card, don't know what the co-commentator is on about but then again he works for ITV so I'm not suprised he dosen't know what he's talking abo


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



JakeC_91 said:


> Mancini is set to turn face at the end of the campaign, SAF dies (or retires :side and Mancini takes charge at United.


United are face? People must really hate the idea of City buying success :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

So, CITEH WON'T RETAIN CUP THIS SEASON which means new winners 8*D

no doubt United, Arsenal, Chelsea will win it


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

6-0. Make it happen.

LOL, kidding, great start though. Going in two footed always risks a red.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

come on rooney, kiss the badge

but i hate the way the refs always ruin these big games with a ridiculous red card. nearly always happen, further proves why retired footballers should be refs. these refs have never played the game so dont understand it fully.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> United are face? People must really hate the idea of City buying success :side:


:side: You're talking to a fan of a jobber team, to be taken seriouskly after we beat heel citeh 1-0.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> United are face? People must really hate the idea of City buying success :side:


Utd are more like tweeners at the moment I would say in that a lot of neutrals are now rooting for them now over City but they are still generally disliked by most non utd fans. City are gradually becoming the lead heels because of their success, but Utd are still pretty hated too. :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

So it's completely a non contact sport now, sad times.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I'd say Swansea are faces, despite being Welsh.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> So it's completely a non contact sport now, sad times.


Doesn't need to be contact for a challenge to be deemed as reckless/dangerous though?

I'm not saying it was a red card, but when people say 'Ref's ruined the game with early sending off', I don't get it. IF IT'S A DESERVED RED, the referee hasn't ruined anything, it was the player. Or should sending off's be banned before the hour mark to preserve the quality of the game? That doesn't make sense.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



danny_boy said:


> Aye that was a deserved red card, don't know what the co-commentator is on about but then again he works for ITV so I'm not suprised he dosen't know what he's talking abo


No it wasnt. Sometimes you automatically do that when tackling, that your studs face up. It wasnt a reckless or rough tackle. Perhaps by letter of law, but its a joke of a red, and refs should use their head for big decisions like that.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

The referee isn't allowed to interpret that tackle. One he goes in two footed, the rules say he has to go, whether he touches him or not. I don't like the rule but it's the way it is and it's a red card. Every time.

Andy Townsend is a fucking moron.

We've been shite since the red. Giggs and Jones have been terrible.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

and you would accept it as the letter of the law if a united player got sent off.

it's a crap red and you know it


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Doesn't need to be contact for a challenge to be deemed as reckless/dangerous though?
> 
> I'm not saying it was a red card, but when people say 'Ref's ruined the game with early sending off', I don't get it. IF IT'S A DESERVED RED, the referee hasn't ruined anything, it was the player. Or should sending off's be banned before the hour mark to preserve the quality of the game? That doesn't make sense.


Learn the rules of the game or actually play football before spouting rubbish.


Excessive Force Yellow Card.

Reckless Endangerment is Red.

It was low, got the ball.

Yellow Card, as it could have been dangerous.

100% not a red card, even according to the rule book. 


The ref pretty much ruined the game. The crowd is dead now and the game has gone very poor.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> and you would accept it as the letter of the law if a united player got sent off.
> 
> it's a crap red and you know it


I wouldn't accept it because it's a shit rule. But it is the rule.

Has went against us before, remember Nani getting sent of against Villa a few years back for the same thing.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Doesn't need to be contact for a challenge to be deemed as reckless/dangerous though?
> 
> I'm not saying it was a red card, but when people say 'Ref's ruined the game with early sending off', I don't get it. IF IT'S A DESERVED RED, the referee hasn't ruined anything, it was the player. Or should sending off's be banned before the hour mark to preserve the quality of the game? That doesn't make sense.


It wasn't even close to being reckless though. Fair challenge, got the ball.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

One of his legs was fucking nowhere near Nani anyway.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



CyberWaste said:


> Learn the game or actually play football before spouting rubbish.
> 
> 
> Excessive Force Yellow Card.
> 
> Reckless Endangerment is Red.
> 
> It was low, got the ball.
> 
> Yellow Card, as it could have been dangerous.
> 
> 100% not a red card, even according to the rule book.
> 
> 
> The ref pretty much ruined the game. The crowd is dead now and the game has gone very poor.


*IF IT'S A DESERVED RED*. You saw that bit right? I'm not commenting on THAT INCIDENT, I mean generally. 'Ruined the game' is a bollocks statement, if the player deserved to go, he deserved to go. It's a stock phrase you hear constantly that means nothing. A red card that isn't deserved is obviously different.

'Excessive force' is a red according to the commentators earlier, so obviously it's a rule everyone understands so well.

EDIT: That was a class finish.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Cracking finish from Welbeck.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Hilarious when you compare that challenge gets a red, but Lampard's against Wolves gets a yellow.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Shows how bad cities defence is without kompany, and he will be suspended for 2 league games for that ridiculous red also. Could be bad times for city ahead


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Welbeck you fucking hero


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Utd are all over them now. Can see this turning into a rout now unless City get their act together.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

His red will be rescinded, definitely, it was a yellow at most.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> It wasn't even close to being reckless though. Fair challenge, got the ball.


It doesn't matter if he won the ball, he has gone with 2 feet with excessive force, so it's a red card all day long


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Red spoiled the game for the neutral.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

The red card should stick just so Kompany misses the Carling Cup tie. :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I would laugh if it ended 1-6 though. 

Kind of happy, would rather play Man United than City if drawn together.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> *IF IT'S A DESERVED RED*. You saw that bit right? I'm not commenting on THAT INCIDENT, I mean generally. 'Ruined the game' is a bollocks statement, if the player deserved to go, he deserved to go. It's a stock phrase you hear constantly that means nothing. A red card that isn't deserved is obviously different.
> 
> 'Excessive force' is a red according to the commentators earlier, so obviously it's a rule everyone understands so well.
> 
> EDIT: That was a class finish.


You dont know what your talking about mate. When a defender gets sent off so soon, it messes up your formation and tactics, as players have to cover constantly. Makes it even worse that it was NOT a red. Majority of people who have played the game knows that it wasn't a red, the ref should have used his head, and by letter of law it wasn't even a definite red. The ref has ruined the game, city are so poor now, mainly because kompany is off.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Red spoiled the game for the neutral.


Indeed, im now watching cross country skiing over that game


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

pen now, this really could change the season for city.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Christ on a bike.

Terrible from Lolarov.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Lucky arse Rooney 

LolCity though imagine if this ended 6 - 1 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

i just woke up....is this real life?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

This is excellent I love this. Hammer the cunts.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



EGame said:


> i just woke up....is this real life?


Is this just fantasy?


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

We want six! We want six!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Christ Mancini has it ever crossed your mind to teach your players how to tackle?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Just the other night United fans were calling and texting on "You're on sky sports" saying Fergie should be sacked. :lmao

Bet the fair weather fans have changed their tune now.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Not looking forward to seeing keano's smug face at half time though.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

City's downfall started because of Ji :side: we all know it. If City don't win the league title this year, we can all thank Ji for helping destroy momentum.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Utd to avenge the 6-1 although City dont look like scoring a goal for shit at the moment. Abysmal

Felt sorry for the goalie though, Great save from the Pen.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



CyberWaste said:


> You dont know what your talking about mate. When a defender gets sent off so soon, it messes up your formation and tactics, as players have to cover constantly. Makes it even worse that it was NOT a red. Majority of people who have played the game knows that it wasn't a red, the ref should have used his head, and by letter of law it wasn't even a definite red. The ref has ruined the game, city are so poor now, mainly because kompany is off.


I'll try this again, because obvious points about changes to formation are pretty extraneous. Again, this relates to the general use of the phrase itself, *NOT* this particular game because it wasn't a red card, IMO.

If a player gets sent off early in the game, and the player *deserves to be sent off*, why do you get comments about the referee ruining the game? It's a phrase ('ref ruined the game') that you see and hear constantly, and if a player commits an offence worthy of a sending off, it makes no sense, because the referee didn't ruin anything.

If a player gets sent off early in the game, and the player *doesn't deserve to be sent off*, then I have no problem with the phrase being used. If the ref's made a mistake, you could say he's ruined the game, that's fine. Doesn't bother me in that context. Although I don't see what's ruined about this game, I'm quite enjoying it :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Ugh, all the plastics out in force on FB, will have to remind them who's boss this week.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

this is hilarious


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



danny_boy said:


> Christ Mancini has it ever crossed your mind to teach your players how to tackle?


I'm quite sure he expects them to already know how to do it by the time they're at a top club in Europe.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

lol Poznan trolling.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

is city playing their b team? what the hell is going on.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



EGame said:


> is city playing their b team? what the hell is going on.


Their best player is off, kind of has a detrimental effect.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



EGame said:


> is city playing their b team? what the hell is going on.


They had a player sent off and are collapsing in a similar way to us when they visited OT.. but it's happening earlier. And we'll probably fucked it up.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

REF GETTING VICKIE LEVEL HEAT


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



EGame said:


> is city playing their b team? what the hell is going on.


No, when your best defender and best player gets sent off early, it kind of makes you start conceding goals.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

well that's our title challenge over, stick a fork in it, we're done


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Shitt...

This is surreal considering City's form at home this season.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> well that's our title challenge over, stick a fork in it, we're done


no city have good bouncebackability


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Fergie out, he's past it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

We want 6! We want 6! 8*D

Nah, I'll take a boring 0-0 second half, please. Being honest, from the original angle of the tackle, I didn't even think it was a foul. But when you see the replay, you can understand why the ref gave it. Kind of a seated challenge, both legs out, studs showing. If I was a ref, I wouldn't have given it but those two footed lunges are clamped down on by refs these days, even though Kompany did win the ball. Rooney might have convinced the ref a bit too. But I don't give a shit, fuck you and your massive head, Kompany! 8*D


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> REF GETTING VICKIE LEVEL HEAT


He is a card happy goon and killed the momentum of the game. Buzz kill deserves the heat he gets.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

LMAO at the red card, he won the ball, his feet weren't off the ground and his second leg was nowhere near the ball/making contact. Awful refereeing. Then a few minutes later Giggs takes out Aguero from behind and doesn't even get a yellow?

Completely ruined the game. I expect Utd to take it very easy the second half, might see one more goal, maybe Scholes on (lol btw, why not just go out and buy someone? funny thing is, he's now MU's best Centre mid).


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

1-0, player gets sent off, goals start pouring in from the away team.. it feels familiar.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> 1-0, player gets sent off, goals start pouring in from the away team.. it feels familiar.


NO LEAGUE POINTS THAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH ENJOY ROONEY WHILE HE LASTS HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

what am i seeing, i see man utd winning 6-1, i dont know but i have feeling about it


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> NO LEAGUE POINS THAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH ENJOY ROONEY WHILE HE LASTS HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Oh the league? I thought we were all over that by now, the FA Cup is clearly the most prestigious cup in the country :side:

I'm definitely enjoying him today, thanks. 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Just saw the red card....???!?!

From a neutral point of view I don't see how that could possibly be a red card.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> 1-0, player gets sent off, goals start pouring in from the away team.. it feels familiar.


yeah but Evans deserved to get a red, the mong. No way in hell was that a red for Kompany. The mere fact that Nani actually stayed on his feet clearly indicates that there wasn't even the slightest contact :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Oh the league? I thought we were all over that by now, the FA Cup is clearly the most prestigious cup in the country :side:
> 
> I'm definitely enjoying him today, thanks. 8*D


we'll buy him and then sit him on the bench with a prostitute. that's the key signing he's looking for


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Silva off for the 2nd half? Da fuck Macini


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Johnson and Silva off.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Rush said:


> yeah but Evans deserved to get a red, the mong. No way in hell was that a red for Kompany. The mere fact that Nani actually stayed on his feet clearly indicates that there wasn't even the slightest contact :side:


This is definitely what I meant, I was defending the red all along.

Silva off? Think Mancini may have written this one off.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

3 goals down. In desperate need of a spark...take off David Silva?


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Nice free kick


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

8*D

The COMEBACK.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Here comes the comeback.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Cracking free kick. 1-6.. ACTIVATE.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Good goal but problem for City is I see more goals coming for Utd.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Our closing down is currently very heartening.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

SCHOLES.

:shocked:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Look at that passing accuracy. Look at that tackle attempt. HE'S BACK

EDIT: Definite foul by Lolarov. Chris Foy is giving us nothing today 8*D


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Back to his best. no one gets passed the tackling machine that is scholes.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

ref is an idiot.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao Scholes fucks up!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

HOLLLLLLYYY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

SCHOLES 8*D

CITY BACK IN THIS SHIZ


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Now that penalty decision has annoyed me slightly. Why did we have no defenders there?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

KUN. 3-2 3-2 3-2. welcome back Scholesy


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Disgraceful defending.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I really wish Valencia had a usable left foot.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Please equalise Citeh.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Get some oil on for scholes, the man is rusty as FUCK


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Hey, the City fans have woken up again.

If we win the league, with this team, it'll almost be a disgrace to football. :lmao


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

CRISIS


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

CMON EQUALIZE CITY.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Bringing back old players to cover positions? Well, we do need a number 9.

Mr Alan Shearer report to training on Monday.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

bet mancini regrets taking off silva now


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Might as well bring back Sutton, get the band back together.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

This is some fucking about by United, lol.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

predator no more.

he also isnt fat anymore it seems.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Fergie parking the bus, very poor from Man U.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> Fergie parking the bus, very poor from Man U.


united cant counter attack anymore also like they could a few years ago with rooney, ronaldo, tevez and ji sung park all playing together. cmon city, get another one back and bring it to ET and then peno's!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



CyberWaste said:


> united cant counter attack anymore also like they could a few years ago with rooney, ronaldo, tevez and ji sung park all playing together. cmon city, get another one back and bring it to ET and then peno's!


Wouldnt there be a replay at OT first? Or have those been scrapped?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao Owen trainsrealhardgreaves.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> :lmao Owen trainsrealhardgreaves.


Imagine if he scores. It would be NUTS.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

how the fuck did we get 26m for nasri ? :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Instead of crushing City's spirit, United have given them nothing but more belief :lmao


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Hargreaves was (is?) a very good free kick and penalty taker, so who knows.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Wouldnt there be a replay at OT first? Or have those been scrapped?


I think thats been scrapped for these rounds, but happens in earlier rounds. Correct me if im wrong though, im not 100% sure.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Good decision on that penalty appeal there.

City to be fined for failure to control their players? 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Another atrocious decision, this is one of the worst refereeing displays i've ever seen. Three game changing decisions, two penalty appeals and the red card, and he's got all 3 horribly wrong.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

nasri is non existent. Been probably cities biggest transfer flop in the last few seasons, especially for how much they paid.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



CyberWaste said:


> I think thats been scrapped for these rounds, but happens in earlier rounds. Correct me if im wrong though, im not 100% sure.


There are replays, i.e MK Dons vs QPR will be a replay.

Also, Man United are dire.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



CyberWaste said:


> nasri is non existent. Been probably cities biggest transfer flop in the last few seasons, especially for how much they paid.


at least give him the season

oh and robinho, jo, basically anyone mark hughes signed


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Ten man City have done very well considering they're against 12.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



EGame said:


> Imagine if he scores. It would be NUTS.


Imagine if he gets injured


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> at least give him the season
> 
> oh and robinho, jo, basically anyone mark hughes signed


santa cruz at 18 million :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> Another atrocious decision, this is one of the worst refereeing displays i've ever seen. Three game changing decisions, two penalty appeals and the red card, and he's got all 3 horribly wrong.


Do you mean the Jones penalty call?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Do you mean the Jones penalty call?


Jones penalty, Valencia penalty, and the red card. Chatbox exploded @ the Jones decision.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

He got to it with his leg, and it bounced up and hit his arm? That's a very harsh penalty if it's given IMO.

Red card and Valencia penalty were both bad decisions, though.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> at least give him the season
> 
> oh and robinho, jo, basically anyone mark hughes signed


Nah. He settled into arsenal instantly, and look at ballotelli and aguero. At this level you need to settle pretty much instantly or you loose your place very quickly or will be replaced. Hes got enough chances to make an impact but hasn't at all. I said the last few seasons, i.e. last 1 or 2 seasons. Pretty much all of mark hughes signings were flops, apart from Given probably.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Damn, I went out at half time to the cashpoint and to get some munch in for the Sunderland game and came bac, it was 3-2. What the fuck have United been doing exactly to allow 2 goals to go in? surely Citehs confidence would have been dire?

Also time to mark out, Sunderland are on the tele then the draw :mark:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> He got to it with his leg, and it bounced up and his his arm? That's a very harsh penalty if it's given IMO.
> 
> Red card and Valencia penalty were both bad decisions, though.


His arm was completely outstretched and it stopped the ball going into the box. About as clear a handball as you're going to see without the player catching the ball or punching it.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Lindegaard looking every bit as shaky as De Gea here.

Also, come on the Posh.

Embarrassing for Man United IMO.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Lucky arse break for United. Shame city couldn't equalise. United really shouldn't have parked the bus though


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



CyberWaste said:


> Nah. He settled into arsenal instantly, and look at ballotelli and aguero. At this level you need to settle pretty much instantly or you loose your place very quickly or will be replaced. Hes got enough chances to make an impact but hasn't at all. I said the last few seasons, i.e. last 1 or 2 seasons. Pretty much all of mark hughes signings were flops, apart from Given probably.


look at milner. was garbage last season, has been superb this season


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

City probably come away from that game with more momentum than us. Christ what a nightmare of a 2nd half.

Great win though.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> His arm was completely outstretched and it stopped the ball going into the box. About as clear a handball as you're going to see without the player catching the ball or punching it.


If it just hit his arm, I'd agree 100%. There was no chance for him to move his arm after the ball hit him initially, though, so I dunno. Townshend even said the same thing and I don't think he could have wanted City to score any more than he did.

Christ, the end of that hurt my heart.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Nasri played brilliant for half a season till he had his head turned in january then went downhill because he knew he would be getting big money. Bye bye city thats 2 down 2 to go 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Fergie laughing with the ref? It's a CONSPIRACY.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

man utd won, fuck,


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

This game proved City are the best team in England, even though they lost.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

wonder if Foy has hands big enough to carry his sneaky backhander from SAF today. disgraceful 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

That ref should be fired with that disgraceful display. 

City had that penalty.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



CyberWaste said:


> Nah. He settled into arsenal instantly, and look at ballotelli and aguero. At this level you need to settle pretty much instantly or you loose your place very quickly or will be replaced. Hes got enough chances to make an impact but hasn't at all. I said the last few seasons, i.e. last 1 or 2 seasons. Pretty much all of mark hughes signings were flops, apart from Given probably.


drogba? berbatov? lucas? modric? koscielny? milner?

there's a player from each of the top 6 clubs that disproves that theory.

bellamy definitely wasn't a flop. neither was tevez.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> Jones penalty


I get the bitching about the sending off, but srsly? Never in a million year is that a penalty.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Rush said:


> wonder if Foy has hands big enough to carry his sneaky backhander from SAF today. disgraceful 8*D


It was clearly less than our usual rate, Valencia getting his penalty turned down was him being petulant about it. Better make sure we get Webb for the next City game :side:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

FA CONSPIRACY.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

United should have had a penalty for the rugby tackle on Valencia.

Anyway, great first half and a shit second half. Main thing is that we're in the next round and back to winning ways.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

city were unlucky.

Had Silva not gone off they could've got a draw.

Rio, Jones, Carrick were all awful.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> look at milner. was garbage last season, has been superb this season


I think that was because milner wasn't given enough opportunities by mancini after a few months. if I remember correctly, he was on the bench/dropped constantly, but was given a better run of games this season and has been immense. Im hoping nasri can do some more in these next 5 months, pity hes pretty lazy.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> If it just hit his arm, I'd agree 100%. There was no chance for him to move his arm after the ball hit him initially, though, so I dunno. Townshend even said the same thing and I don't think he could have wanted City to score any more than he did.
> 
> Christ, the end of that hurt my heart.


Exactly this. You can't give a penalty for a handball that ricochet's off his leg ffs. 

The FAR more blatant claim was the Valencia one, that was disgusting.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I dont know what has happened to ferguson this year but some of the subs his done have been horrible. What the fuck was he thinking bring Scholes on after so long.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It was clearly less than our usual rate, Valencia getting his penalty turned down was him being petulant about it. Better make sure we get Webb for the next City game :side:


nah i'd say he got a little more than normal and got overly excited hence the red for Kompany. He clearly had to make it less obvious so the pen was turned down :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Thought I'd look at some of the reaction on RedCafe, disgusting. Some posters saying things about 'it feels like a loss', 'Ferguson's worst ever game', etc. Some of our fans are a joke.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Cliffy Byro said:


> city were unlucky.
> 
> Had Silva not gone off they could've got a draw.
> 
> Rio, Jones, Carrick were all awful.


How Jones has kept his place in the side over Rafael is beyond me. His confidence is shattered and Rafael was playing at an unbleivable level. I've always thought he could go on to be a world class right back and he's being wasted on the bench.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

As they say

It's only the FA Cup
#priorities


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Get in, great win.

Danny Welbeck was unreal.

Only 3 points off little city, knocked them out of the cup, both out of the champions league. Yet city have been brilliant this season and we are permanently in crisis.

Good that city have gone back to their little club losing valiantly ways.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Wait. Nasri was playing?


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Thought I'd look at some of the reaction on RedCafe, disgusting. Some posters saying things about 'it feels like a loss', 'Ferguson's worst ever game', etc. Some of our fans are a joke.


It's called honesty. Losing a half 2-0 to 9 men and hargreaves is nothing to be proud of.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Great game, cliches paradise "game of two halves"

United looked like the smaller club almost collapsing when they should have pushed to get the 6 that City owned them with at OT.

Props to Mancini for his 2nd half tactics, he's tactically raped Fergie yet again.

Welbeck took his goal like a mutha freakin' BOSS.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

United are so lucky..

Could barely hang on against 10 men.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Thought I'd look at some of the reaction on RedCafe, disgusting. Some posters saying things about 'it feels like a loss', 'Ferguson's worst ever game', etc. Some of our fans are a joke.


As classless as those comments are, I understand the backlash. 

I mean United went from looking razor sharp first half to rundown in the second. It was a chance for United to crush City spirits but in the end City came out looking like the better team. Congrats to United in the end, but United certainly made it seem like if City had the likes of Kompany, Toure and Silva playing that they would have dismantled them again.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Joey Barton on twitter:



> If ur Anderson and a player that has been retired for 6 months and gets on before u. Surely u have got to reconsider the club ur at.


:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> Get in, great win.
> 
> Danny Welbeck was unreal.
> 
> Only 3 points off little city, knocked them out of the cup, both out of the champions league. Yet city have been brilliant this season and we are permanently in crisis.
> 
> Good that city have gone back to their little club losing valiantly ways.


did you stop watching at half time

united we're awful against 10 men after half time. we came and outplayed them.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

fickle plastic fans. 

Off to see the return of the king tomorrow :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao

at fergie burying his players and getting pissed with the interviewer.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Thought I'd look at some of the reaction on RedCafe, disgusting. Some posters saying things about 'it feels like a loss', 'Ferguson's worst ever game', etc. *Some* of our fans are a joke.


You're all fucking jokes 

I would of celebrated like a Stoke goal had Kolarovs free kick gone in last minute.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Irish Jet said:


> Joey Barton on twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Joey barton is smarter than he looks.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Emarosa said:


> It's called honesty. Losing a half 2-0 to 9 men and hargreaves is nothing to be proud of.


It's not a pride thing, after the last two games, to beat our big title/local rivals at their ground, to knock them out of the cup, feels fucking good. More than that, at least players put some effort in. The closing down and chasing was much better than the last two defeats, even if sloppy mistakes were made. It's nowhere near as bad as some people are making out.

Tompkin: your last comment is the joke.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Jones penalty claim was really messy. Ball went under him, he can't do much about his arms. Don't really know what to make of it. 70/30 I guess, in favour of a penalty. But Hoy was never going to be in the position to call it accurately.

Surreal game. Mancini did very well to get the tactics together to try work out something from the game, and it worked. Would be really curious in what Fergie had to say at half time, United just disappeared. Pantilmon didn't do terrible, decent distribution, and couldn't stop the goals. Aguero was probably the Mot2h, great performance imo.

In the end, Fergie needs to work something out long term for United. They need to improve, maybe start working on replacing Rio and Vidic sooner. While Jones is a good prospect, hes had a few bad games in the past few weeks.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Jesus, Ferguson is absolutely raging.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> did you stop watching at half time
> 
> united we're awful against 10 men after half time. we came and outplayed them.


Not really. The last 10 minutes when you needed a goal you let United take an 11 minute breather while they passed the ball around your penalty box.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Fergie pissed in the interview and rightly so to slack and to many mistakes in the 2nd half we let them back in the game, great in the first and was great fun to watch quality finish from welbeck.


Smalling back and scholes :mark::mark:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Better hope you get a team you can actually beat, not us then 8*D

What number are Stevenage btw? :side:


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Thought I'd look at some of the reaction on RedCafe, disgusting. Some posters saying things about 'it feels like a loss', 'Ferguson's worst ever game', etc. Some of our fans are a joke.


Surprised? After the Newcastle game they were saying Fergie should resign cause he's ruining the club. :lmao

But what do you expect from people who couldn't find Manchester on a map?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Irish Jet said:


> Exactly this. You can't give a penalty for a handball that ricochet's off his leg ffs.
> 
> The FAR more blatant claim was the Valencia one, that was disgusting.


His arm was completely out-stretched and blocked the ball going into the box and in doing so stopped a definite goal scoring opportunity, how is that not a handball? You genuinely think that just because it hits another body part first it excuses someone stretching their arm out away from their body that then stops the ball and interferes with play?

City were superb in the second half and what could have turned into an enormous psychological blow ended up with them leaving the pitch with some level of pride. United obviously go into the hat but the detrimental follow on effect this tie could have had to City after looking at the score at half time never materialised. Surprisingly, both supporters will probably leave happy.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> did you stop watching at half time
> 
> united we're awful against 10 men after half time. we came and outplayed them.


We were shit in the second half yea, but we were excellent in the first and won at the council house. Bottom line, you are out of the cup, we are still in it.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Mancini is gunna kill a bitch.:lmao


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Fuck those two jobber teams, time for the real big game :mark:


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Overrated said:


> fickle plastic fans.
> 
> Off to see the return of the king tomorrow :mark::mark::mark:


I must admit I cant wait to see the first MOTD when he returns. Awaiting his first finesse goal from outside the box.:agree::agree:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> We were shit in the second half yea, but we were excellent in the first and won at the council house. Bottom line, you are out of the cup, we are still in it.


we're still top


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao


BARRY FRY !!!!


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Mancini looks fucked up


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Shame United winning has been criticised and rightly so interms of 2nd half performance but a win is a win but we need to get that complacency sorted out.


Credit to city in the 2nd half though.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It's not a pride thing, after the last two games, to beat our big title/local rivals at their ground, to knock them out of the cup, feels fucking good. More than that, at least players put some effort in. The closing down and chasing was much better than the last two defeats, even if sloppy mistakes were made. It's nowhere near as bad as some people are making out.


This type of reaction is why Man U are where they're at. I guarantee Fergie is going to blast the players after the game as they deserve. Any other club would be jubilant over this result and that's why they don't have the success of United. 

Fact is United should expect to waltz a 10 man City with a 3-0 lead and the opposite happened. I don't think anyone's taking away from their first half performance where they clowned City even before the sending off, but there are a lot of problems throughout the team.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> His arm was completely out-stretched and blocked the ball going into the box and in doing so stopped a definite goal scoring opportunity, how is that not a handball? You genuinely think that just because it hits another body part first it excuses someone stretching their arm out away from their body that then stops the ball and interferes with play?
> 
> City were superb in the second half and what could have turned into an enormous psychological blow ended up with them leaving the pitch with some level of pride. United obviously go into the hat but the detrimental follow on effect this tie could have had to City after looking at the score at half time never materialised. Surprisingly, both supporters will probably leave happy.


This is absolutely ridiculous. Your hand can be outstretched all it wants, it doesn't hit it UNTIL it hit his leg and takes a ricochet, that pretty much defines the term ball to hand. 

Never, ever a penalty.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> we're still top


good fact. you got beat today though.

how anyone can say that the jones ball to hand incident is a pen is madness as well.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Emarosa said:


> This type of reaction is why Man U are where they're at. I guarantee Fergie is going to blast the players after the game as they deserve. Any other club would be jubilant over this result and that's why they don't have the success of United.
> 
> Fact is United should expect to waltz a 10 man City with a 3-0 lead and the opposite happened. I don't think anyone's taking away from their first half performance where they clowned City even before the sending off, but there are a lot of problems throughout the team.


Obviously city were much better in the 2nd but you gotta feel united just felt the game was won and slacked off, i guess it gave the game more drama from a neutral point of view.

Subs were wrong today i feel from fergie at wrong times.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Irish Jet said:


> This is absolutely ridiculous. Your hand can be outstretched all it wants, it doesn't hit it UNTIL it hit his leg and takes a ricochet, that pretty much defines the term ball to hand.
> 
> Never, ever a penalty.


His out-stretched arm stops the ball going into the box. If his arm wasn't there, it goes into the box and City have a chance to score.

Absolute cast iron penalty.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> We were shit in the second half yea, but we were excellent in the first and won at the council house. Bottom line, you are out of the cup, we are still in it.


 And city still have 6-1 over united at the swamp, and are top of the league.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> His out-stretched arm stops the ball going into the box. If his arm wasn't there, it goes into the box and City have a chance to score.
> 
> Absolute cast iron penalty.


calling it an "absolute cast iron penalty" is laughable. The ball bounces off his leg and hits his arm. Ye you could of gave the pen but it would of been harsh.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Shepard said:


> Fuck those two jobber teams, time for the real big game :mark:


Young Fergie > SuperMON.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



CyberWaste said:


> And city still have 6-1 over united at the swamp, and are top of the league.


this is true.

today they got beat though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao:lmao:lmao this thread at times. fpalm

You to cyber? i think he's a pool or spurs fan.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> Obviously city were much better in the 2nd but you gotta feel united just felt the game was won and slacked off, i guess it gave the game more drama from a neutral point of view.
> 
> Subs were wrong today i feel from fergie at wrong times.


I think it's fair to say United were pretty abysmal and the wrongful red card is the reason they went on to win. They were clinical in front of goal in the first half (I think they only had 2 shots on target and scored them both?) and put City out of it by half time. Welbeck's goal was class.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Emarosa said:


> This type of reaction is why Man U are where they're at. I guarantee Fergie is going to blast the players after the game as they deserve. Any other club would be jubilant over this result and that's why they don't have the success of United.
> 
> Fact is United should expect to waltz a 10 man City with a 3-0 lead and the opposite happened. I don't think anyone's taking away from their first half performance where they clowned City even before the sending off, but there are a lot of problems throughout the team.


Essentially my point is, people don't need to be happy with the performance, because the second half was sub-standard and there are few positives to take from that. It's the same ridiculous online reaction to every game, and the fact nearly every forum has constant threads about we're not at Barca-level (one of the best teams I've ever seen), etc.

I think I was just brought up by my dad & grandad with stories about watching United in division 2, watching Liverpool become the most successful club, etc, and would have got my arse kicked if I showed such petulance and sense of entitlement. These fans are spoilt. Most of them were probably saying we're going to lose before kick off, and now the victory isn't good enough.

Ah well, at least it's not RAWK.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

i have to question aj11 being taken off.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

would be awesome if Rooney had another mega run of headed goals.


----------



## God™

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...punching-ex-girlfriend.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

I guess he can hit a target...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

This place can become very bitter at times. No particular set of fans either, just an observation.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Overrated said:


> how the fuck did we get 26m for nasri ? :lmao


Lol, just be thankful we did. One good season and City break the bank for him. 

Mancini was literally lost for words in post match interview. Couldnt decide if he agreed with sending off or not.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



God™ said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...punching-ex-girlfriend.html?ito=feeds-newsxml
> 
> I guess he can hit a target.


First time he's beaten anybody this season 8*D


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> Obviously city were much better in the 2nd but you gotta feel united just felt the game was won and slacked off, i guess it gave the game more drama from a neutral point of view.
> 
> Subs were wrong today i feel from fergie at wrong times.


Lot of sloppiness throughout the 2nd half. Scholes is understandable but some of the others were ridiculous.

I'm guessing Fergie wanted to give Scholes a good run out in a game that was over. Probably for the fans more than anything else. Still doesn't excuse the capitulation.

And Jones' clearly wasn't a penalty, Valencia's clearly was.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Essentially my point is, people don't need to be happy with the performance, because the second half was sub-standard and there are few positives to take from that. It's the same ridiculous online reaction to every game, and the fact nearly every forum has constant threads about we're not at Barca-level (one of the best teams I've ever seen), etc.
> 
> I think I was just brought up by my dad & grandad with stories about watching United in division 2, watching Liverpool become the most successful club, etc, and would have got my arse kicked if I showed such petulance and sense of entitlement. These fans are spoilt. Most of them were probably saying we're going to lose before kick off, and now the victory isn't good enough.
> 
> Ah well, at least it's not RAWK.



Yeah we are spoilt and when it goes wrong it's like the end of the world by some fans.


This thread is pretty depressing though makes me feel like we lost (no suprise with all the non united fans and ABU currently here), should have stayed in the pub.

Come on Fergie Junior.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Silent Alarm said:


> This place can become very bitter at times. No particular set of fans either, just an observation.


That's football, innit. Everyone thinks the other set of fans are worse, but we're all as bad as eachother.

Except RAWK. They're much worse.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Mancini is so adorable


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> First time he's beaten anybody this season 8*D


still hasnt beaten a man though


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Small chance of an upset in this one, Sunderland could actually win :shocked:

Downing learning from Carroll. Racism, woman beating all in a days work for Liverpool.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Silent Alarm said:


> This place can become very bitter at times. No particular set of fans either, just an observation.


its mostly just some people let themselves get riled up by someone poking fun or joking around. Like when i say something like Evra was a dirty racist for smacking Kun in the face and headbutting poor Savic, its clearly a joke but if i don't point that out someone will ark up 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

CAT Smasher time.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

is saint nick playing?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

City appealing the Kompany red card. That was quick.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> still hasnt beaten a man though


he's now had more arrests than assists this season


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Next round draw, pool at klanfield please or at home any will do.

If not pool, stevenage please


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> Small chance of an upset in this one, Sunderland could actually win :shocked:
> 
> Downing learning from Carroll. Racism, woman beating all in a days work for Liverpool.



:no: Carroll showing Downing the smoggy how its done, the geordie way.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> His out-stretched arm stops the ball going into the box. If his arm wasn't there, it goes into the box and City have a chance to score.
> 
> Absolute cast iron penalty.


So Jones should cut off his arm.


It's only if the ball first hits his arm that would make it a penalty. When it takes a freak ricochet and hits it there's obviously no intent and it's ball to hand.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Are Titus, Clattermole and Saint Nick still out on bail?



WWE_TNA said:


> Next round draw, pool at klanfield please or at home any will do.
> 
> If not pool, stevenage please


Stevenage are class.

Seriously.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Silent Alarm said:


> City appealing the Kompany red card. That was quick.


Not a chance in hell it gets overturned. If Miljas' didn't they absolutely can't rescind that.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao this thread at times. fpalm
> 
> You to cyber? i think he's a pool or spurs fan.


I dont support liverpool, and am not a die hard city or spurs fan, I dont claim to be. I go to the odd liverpool game but go to fairly regular city home games (about 5 or 6 a season) and as many spurs games as I can afford but london is expensive. I've said this loads of times. I dont like united though, I dont hide that, but im not blind to when united deserve to win a game.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Kompany should get his rescinded. Absolute joke of a decision.



Irish Jet said:


> So Jones should cut off his arm.
> 
> 
> It's only if the ball first hits his arm that would make it a penalty. When it takes a freak ricochet and hits it there's obviously no intent and it's ball to hand.


Kewell got sent off and had a pen given for having the ball blasted into his arm by his side at the world cup. Its highly up to referee discretion.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> he's now had more arrests than assists this season


I am so stealing that.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



CyberWaste said:


> I dont support liverpool, and am not a die hard city or spurs fan, I dont claim to be. I go to the odd liverpool game but go to fairly regular city home games (about 5 or 6 a season) and as many spurs games as I can afford but *london is expensive*. I've said this loads of times. I dont like united though, I dont hide that, but im not blind to when united deserve to win a game.



It is horribly expensive.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> this is true.
> 
> today they got beat though.


Thanks for that edit.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Irish Jet said:


> So Jones should cut off his arm.
> 
> 
> It's only if the ball first hits his arm that would make it a penalty. When it takes a freak ricochet and hits it there's obviously no intent and it's ball to hand.


No, he shouldn't have his arm completely out-stretched from his body?

No intent means it isn't a penalty? Like 90% of handballs aren't hand to ball, very rarely does a player try and deliberately handle the ball. That's why you often don't see penalties given if the ball hits their body/arm but you always see them given if their arm is away from their body. The ball rolled all the way along his arm and out for a corner instead of going into the box and giving City a chance to score. That's a penalty.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Is there commentary for this Sunderland game or wtf is going on?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Irish Jet said:


> Is there commentary for this Sunderland game or wtf is going on?


Lmao i just noticed.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

This is weird as fuck, someone commentate!


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

This is doing the rounds on facebook now with various captions, expect it to be a mini meme by tonight


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

It's not having to listen to spastics spout shit over a game. I'd rather listen to the crowd.



CyberWaste said:


> This is doing the rounds on facebook now with various captions, expect it to be a mini meme by tonight


you could see at the time he was motioning as if he was asking how didn't give the valencia pen. foy shrugged it off and walked on. I imagine there will be a few jokes about Howard Webb being jealous.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

ITV commentary, amateurs. Martin Tyler wouldn't stand for this shit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

ITV are shit but atleast they ain't ESPN.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



CyberWaste said:


> This is doing the rounds on facebook now with various captions, expect it to be a mini meme by tonight



Valencia penalty, NO?


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> ITV are shit but atleast they ain't ESPN.


needs for redknapp


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

"We apologise for the loss of sound" Really ITV dont worry about it, just leave it is and don't go to an Ad break during the match


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> No, he shouldn't have his arm completely out-stretched from his body?
> 
> No intent means it isn't a penalty? Like 90% of handballs aren't hand to ball, very rarely does a player try and deliberately handle the ball. That's why you often don't see penalties given if the ball hits their body/arm but you always see them given if their arm is away from their body. The ball rolled all the way along his hand and out for a corner instead of going into the box and giving City a chance to score.


He's making a tackle with his legs, and makes the challenge with his legs. Tough to slide in like that and keep your arms by your side. 

Not all handballs have to be intentional, but when it's as blatant as this one it's impossible to give. An example of one which should have been given (And I'll keep it anti United as that's the theme of this thread) was Vidic against Arsenal last year, where he should have got his arm out of the way of the ball. This time Jones didn't have his hands near the ball and made the tackles as he planned to do. You can't penalize him for a freak ricochet off his leg, you can't.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I prefer the crowd tbh, itvs commentators are usually shit anyway.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Irish Jet said:


> Is there commentary for this Sunderland game or wtf is going on?


Thats what im thinking. ITV really are fucking hapless. Feels like your watching one of your games on football manager or something.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I like it better without commentary.

Edit - Oh great they're back. -_-


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

im nursing a hangover from last night and this strangely relaxing. Reminds of sky sports old custom sound and camera angle feature from the weekend soccer they used to have a few years ago.


SHIT theyre back


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

OHHHH fuck commentators are back.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

bah i had to spread rep round before i could rep Kiz, now it says ive given out too much rep and have to wait 24 hours 



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

nooooooooooooo


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Actually the main commentator isn't that bad when he's not commentating a Man Utd game, the co-commentator can fuck off however


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

That's world class united_07


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



danny_boy said:


> Actually the main commentator isn't that bad when he's not commentating a Man Utd game, the co-commentator can fuck off however


Clive? yeah he's a united fan has done some of the season review dvd's.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

It's not Clive... it's Peter Drury and Jim Beglin.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Beglin is a cunt.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Jepo said:


> It's not Clive... it's Peter Drury and Jim Beglin.


You're right.

My bad :no:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao liverpool fans are trying to spread this round on twitter claiming rooney swore at the city fans


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

was the guy commentating on today's united game a united fan ?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Completely forgot chelsea are playing today.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



united_07 said:


> :lmao liverpool fans are trying to spread this round on twitter claiming rooney swore at the city fans


If anything he's trying to mimmick Jeff Hardy


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



united_07 said:


> :lmao liverpool fans are trying to spread this round on twitter claiming rooney swore at the city fans


Couldn't they get a screen shot with his fingers at least separated?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



united_07 said:


> :lmao liverpool fans are trying to spread this round on twitter claiming rooney swore at the city fans


It's his finger gun, do they not have one.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> Completely forgot chelsea are playing today.


No one's streaming the game, looks like the entire world forgot. And with good reason, 0-0 at halftime.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



united_07 said:


> :lmao liverpool fans are trying to spread this round on twitter claiming rooney swore at the city fans


sounds about right for most liverpool supporters. retards. hope we get them in the next round.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

The Jones incident was a clear penalty, doesn't matter if the ball hit his leg first, his arm was out wide away from his body, preventing the ball to go into the box...Agent Foy.

Wish this game would hurry up already, I just want the draw.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> sounds about right for most liverpool supporters. retards. hope we get them in the next round.


Fergie and Evra will be to blame for downing twatting some girl.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



tomkim said:


> The Jones incident was a clear penalty, doesn't matter if the ball hit his leg first, his arm was out wide away from his body, preventing the ball to go into the box...Agent Foy.
> 
> Wish this game would hurry up already, I just want the draw.


what about the clear penalty what should have been given when valencia was fouled?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



tomkim said:


> The Jones incident was a clear penalty, doesn't matter if the ball hit his leg first, his arm was out wide away from his body, preventing the ball to go into the box...Agent Foy.
> 
> Wish this game would hurry up already, I just want the draw.


Foy, the same agent that gift wrapped Stoke that win against Spurs? Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



united_07 said:


> :lmao liverpool fans are trying to spread this round on twitter claiming rooney swore at the city fans


He clearly wants to shoot the black people.

LOL at the United jellyness rearing it's head again. God I've missed it.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

He's making a gun symbol, trying to enhance gun crime in the UK!

:banplz:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> Foy, the same agent that gift wrapped Stoke that win against Spurs? Shut the fuck up.


Settle down son, you got handed the game on a silver platter. Relax.



united_07 said:


> what about the clear penalty what should have been given when valencia was fouled?


What about the entire Foy performance. You can't just pick out one howler 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

James McClean looks alright.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

James McClean is a good prospect for us in the euros next summer. Hopefully trap takes notice of him.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> James McClean looks alright.


Looks absolutely class. Can't wait to see him for Ireland.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Foy was pretty awful, working at about 50%. 3 penalty shouts & one red, and he only got two of them right. A few of the yellows seemed a little harsh at the time, too.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> Foy, the same agent that gift wrapped Stoke that win against Spurs? Shut the fuck up.


Foy, the same agent that obviously saw Spurs getting closer to United and thought he'd tickle Fergies balls by giving Stoke the 3 points. (Although we were 2-0 up anyway)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Can see Peterborough sneaking a win today.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Ouch.

Where are Sunderland's strikers?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Foy is a terrible referee, this is without question.

Paul Scholes completed 97% of his 71 passes in the 30 minutes he was on, more than any city player for the whole game. He had a couple of sloppy moments as you'd expect but he is still a hero.



tomkim said:


> Foy, the same agent that obviously saw Spurs getting closer to United and thought he'd tickle Fergies balls by giving Stoke the 3 points. (Although we were 2-0 up anyway)


that's liverpool supporter talk there.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Nitromalta said:


> yeah 2 legends but 1 is finished(Henry) and 1 is still great(Nesta) even Messi had some trouble against him.


henry is not finished, we did not see him play yet. 




Chain Gang solider said:


> Henry to destroy Milan's defence plz


in your dreams.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> Foy is a terrible referee, this is without question.
> 
> Paul Scholes completed 97% of his 71 passes in the 30 minutes he was on, more than any city player for the whole game. He had a couple of sloppy moments as you'd expect but he is still a hero.



You don't lose class.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Where are Sunderland's strikers?


Bendtner/Wickham injured. Dunno about JI. Campbell tweeted this week he was hoping to be involved.

McClean looks bright as ever. Wigan were similarly on top in the game on tuesday, so I'm taking heart from that :side:


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Where are Sunderland's strikers?


In the united arab emirates.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



united_07 said:


> :lmao scholes on the bench
> 
> finally 4 defenders at the back


united is bad, you drag out scholes out of retirement, very bad


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Scholes was pretty bad and rusty tbh. Obviously expected all things considered but if i were a United fan i'd have rather had Anderson coming on when he did and getting some match fitness back.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Anderson will play more than him when he is ready, but it was great to see him again.



reymisteriofan said:


> united is bad, you drag out scholes out of retirement, very bad


united won.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



reymisteriofan said:


> united is bad, you drag out scholes out of retirement, very bad


Better than splashing 10m+ on lamps.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

http://qkme.me/35o0qr


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

It's pretty clear that Scholes was brought on for ball retention purposes. And, ignoring that little mistake that lead to a goal, he did that well for someone that hasn't played top flight football for 6 months. 97% of over 70 passes isn't a bad little cameo. Except, you know, the mistake :lmao


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



JakeC_91 said:


> Nah, he'll sign for AC MIlan as Mr.X
> 
> "RMF and Nitromalta it was me, it was me all along".


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



reymisteriofan said:


> united is bad, you drag out scholes out of retirement, very bad


We just won at Manchester City. Bad. Very bad.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

MATA

Put any Championship team in front of us, and perhaps we will beat them 1-0.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> Better than splashing 10m+ on lamps.



As a Chelsea fan I wholeheartedly agree with that from a United perspective. Lamps is still a quality player in my view, but dishing out a large ammount of cash for him at this stage is pointless.

On a side note MATA!

I think it's sad that at the moment I would gladly take a 1-0 win against Portsmouth but hey ho.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> sounds about right for most liverpool supporters. retards. *hope we get them in the next round.*


Me too. At Anfied. Evra to score a 97th minute winner, would be fucking heaven.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

if carroll scored united should agree to fold as a club


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



reymisteriofan said:


> united is bad, you drag out scholes out of retirement, very bad


united is bad, but SCHOLES IS NOT PROUD TO BE BLACK


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Silent Alarm said:


> Me too. At Anfied. Evra to score a 97th minute winner, would be fucking heaven.


After 4 minutes was added on.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> After 4 minutes was added on.


could you imagine the bitterness that would be spewed by everyone else?
lovely.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> if carroll scored united should agree to fold as a club


He scored 2 against you last season :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Silent Alarm said:


> Me too. At Anfied. Evra to score a 97th minute winner, would be fucking heaven.


hey now, you don't get Fergie time at Anfield :side: Also if you had to rely on a 97th minute winner then Agger/COATES/Skrtel must have been in god mode to keep it 0-0 for that long b/c there's no way we're scoring much.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> After 4 minutes was added on.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> He scored 2 against you last season :side:


IN THE PAST IN THE PAST MOVE ON NOTHING TO SEE HERE LALALALALALA


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Rush said:


> hey now, you don't get Fergie time at Anfield :side: Also if you had to rely on a 97th minute winner then Agger/COATES/Skrtel must have been in god mode to keep it 0-0 for that long b/c there's no way we're scoring much.


have faith


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



CyberWaste said:


> have faith


Hopefully he will be injured again, those damn free kicks :gun:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

This is boring me, just want to see the draw.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> IN THE PAST IN THE PAST MOVE ON NOTHING TO SEE HERE LALALALALALA


coming from "Location: 6-1ville."


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Couple of things from twitter



> Kompany's twitter
> 
> *Definitely the moral winners of this game.*


yeah good luck in the next round of the Moral Cup you cunt 8*D




> Micah Richard's twitter
> 
> *We lost today but in our heads we won!*


yeah and in andy carroll's mind he is a top striker, deluded


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> This is boring me, just want to see the draw.


DAT Ben Arfa goal, messi eat your heart out.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

the only time kompany would win most moral is when he walks into a bar with john terry and ashley cole


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> coming from "Location: 6-1ville."


you dont do sarcasm or irony or banter or anything of those things well do you. come across as a right stroppy cunt


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



CyberWaste said:


> have faith






























captain fantastic to the rescue


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

lol moral winners, winners in their head. Hope to see some of these tweets from City players over the summer.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



united_07 said:


> Couple of things from twitter
> 
> 
> 
> *yeah good luck in the next round of the Moral Cup you cunt* 8*D


Shamelessely stolen for facebook. :lmao 

Money doesn't buy trophies. It buys MORALS!


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> you dont do sarcasm or irony or banter or anything of those things well do you. come across as a right stroppy cunt


well if you think so that's alright. 

i find people who get called on horseshit and then try to turn it into "banter" or "trolling" tiresome. Different strokes I guess.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Rush said:


> captain fantastic to the rescue


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

mata scores. great


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> well if you think so that's alright.
> 
> i find people who get called on horseshit and then try to turn it into "banter" or "trolling" tiresome. Different strokes I guess.


what you called me on was obvious sarcasm. try not to take everything so absolutely dead serious. it's kinda pathetic


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> DAT Ben Arfa goal, messi eat your heart out.


:mark:

Martin Olsson didn't have a clue what was going on. Not even Steve Kean's tactics could stop that.

And from what I've seen today and the rest of the season, I'd be very surprised if City don't lift the Premier League trophy.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I saw the highlights and I must say the ref helped United that wasn't a red card


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> what you called me on was obvious sarcasm. try not to take everything so absolutely dead serious. it's kinda pathetic


it was more the carroll thing that i was alluding to, plus you seem to do it a lot. fuck it anyway.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Barry Fry really is an insufferable cunt

"this isn't my peterbrough, we're better than this"

Yeah shocking that you're not beating a premier league side, mong.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> :mark:
> 
> Martin Olsson didn't have a clue what was going on. Not even Steve Kean's tactics could stop that.
> 
> And from what I've seen today and the rest of the season, I'd be very surprised if City don't lift the Premier League trophy.


Yeha i'm not deluded neither am i been that cynical on united's part but city should win the prem.

Hatem should play every game after shit like that


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

@ WWE TNA -











T-C said:


> well if you think so that's alright.
> 
> i find people who get called on horseshit and then try to turn it into "banter" or "trolling" tiresome. Different strokes I guess.


wow you're bad at this. i'd say a good 80% of what Kiz, me, and BULK say in here is banter/trolling.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Probably 99% Kiz, i'm sure he'll agree.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

ITV or sky sports should get that italian guy on the betting ad to do the colour commentary. Only comes on when theres a goal scored. Hes great on the commentary in italy.

this guy


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Shepard said:


> Barry Fry really is an insufferable cunt
> 
> "this isn't my peterbrough, we're better than this"
> 
> Yeah shocking that you're not beating a premier league side, mong.


:lmao Barry Fry, what a legend.



WWE_TNA said:


> Yeha i'm not deluded neither am i been that cynical on united's part but city should win the prem.
> 
> Hatem should play every game after shit like that


Yep, was playing right wing too. Everyone's favourite scapegoat should be well and truly out of the team now.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I still think Kiz is a robot

And as for the ref helping united, well nitro, you are the expert on match fixing 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> Probably 99% Kiz, i'm sure he'll agree.


how dare you.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Rush said:


> i'd say a good 80% of what Kiz, me, and BULK say in here is banter/trolling.


I say its more 99.9% :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Rush said:


> @ WWE TNA -


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Rush said:


> @ WWE TNA -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow you're bad at this. i'd say a good 80% of what Kiz, me, and BULK say in here is banter/trolling.


ok, and i'm out of order for not enjoying it some of the time? my bad.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Mackem slayer Craig Mackail-Smith 8*D

Could do with him today.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WHITE BOY said:


> I say its more 99.9% :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



CyberWaste said:


> ITV or sky sports should get that italian guy on the betting ad to do the colour commentary. Only comes on when theres a goal scored. Hes great on the commentary in italy.
> 
> this guy


Crudeli is awesome.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



CyberWaste said:


> ITV or sky sports should get that italian guy on the betting ad to do the colour commentary. Only comes on when theres a goal scored. Hes great on the commentary in italy.
> 
> this guy


He would be great on Soccer Special, would love it if he got over excited and just decks Le Tissier, would die a happy man if that happend


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

75mins and Lukaku isn't on?

Fuck AVB.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



united_07 said:


>


:sad:



T-C said:


> ok, and i'm out of order for not enjoying it some of the time? my bad.


no, merely pointing out that its not just playing something off as banter.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

[SARCASM]shit going down between "2nd behind owen hargreaves as greatest owen ever" michael owen and "biggest america losercunt behind whiteboy" piers morgan[/SARCASM]


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Joel said:


> 75mins and Lukaku isn't on?
> 
> Fuck AVB.


I thought he was starting?


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*


----------



## Dub

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


>


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Joel said:


> 75mins and Lukaku isn't on?
> 
> Fuck AVB.


He really should be getting some gameplay. He honestly can't be any worse than our other strikers, atm.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Did Owen call him a peasant? I remember after the 8-2 game he said something like 'Evening.' to Piers, lol

Sunderland 1-0 up


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

LARSSON.


Bargain for free, such a great set piece taker. 8*D


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Fair enough I guess.

What's the story with Lukaku, Joel? Physically he looks ready, but the couple of times I've seen him he is lacking in technique, is that the problem? He has hardly played for Chelsea at all from what I gather.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:mark: Seb you beaut.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> Fair enough I guess.
> 
> What's the story with Lukaku, Joel? Physically he looks ready, but the couple of times I've seen him he is lacking in technique, is that the problem? He has hardly played for Chelsea at all from what I gather.


They should loan him out to a prem team.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

michael owen is a tit

watch this video, youd swear he scored in the Champions league final, expect its against a 13 year old kid, talk about being a prick, laughing at the kid in goal.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> Fair enough I guess.
> 
> What's the story with Lukaku, Joel? Physically he looks ready, but the couple of times I've seen him he is lacking in technique, is that the problem? He has hardly played for Chelsea at all from what I gather.


He has the technique, he just doesnt know how to use his size


----------



## haribo

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Rush said:


> @ WWE TNA -












8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> Next round draw, pool at klanfield please or at home any will do.
> 
> If not pool, stevenage please


They'd beat you if you go to Broadhall Way.



Magsimus said:


> Stevenage are class.
> 
> Seriously.


Mags knows.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



CyberWaste said:


> michael owen is a tit
> 
> watch this video, youd swear he scored in the Champions league final, expect its against a 13 year old kid, talk about being a prick, laughing at the kid in goal.


He's ginger and so he deserves it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

RAMIRES. 3-0


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> What's the story with Lukaku, Joel? Physically he looks ready, but the couple of times I've seen him he is lacking in technique, is that the problem? He has hardly played for Chelsea at all from what I gather.


More or less this. He's still settling in and when he has had cameos he's looked off the pace - not used to the speed of English football yet.

But the only way to settle in is play and you'd think Portsmouth at home in the FA Cup was a good chance. So yeah, I'm kinda pissed that AVB is not giving him a chance.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



CyberWaste said:


> michael owen is a tit
> 
> watch this video, youd swear he scored in the Champions league final, expect its against a 13 year old kid, talk about being a prick, laughing at the kid in goal.


so pathetic


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

themichaelowen michael owen
@
@piersmorgan Imagine how big your mouth would be if you had an ounce of his talent.

lulz. Piers Morgan is a twat though.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Joel said:


> More or less this. He's still settling in and when he has had cameos he's looked off the pace - not used to the speed of English football yet.
> 
> But the only way to settle in is play and you'd think Portsmouth at home in the FA Cup was a good chance. So yeah, I'm kinda pissed that AVB is not giving him a chance.


Was he an AVB signing or was the deal more or less done before his arrival?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Malouda off, romeu on, we score 2 goal in five minutes

seems legit

lukaku is a chelsea signing. we love drobga so much we basically want drogba 2.0


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

McClean is awesome. And he scores as i type this :mark:


We need a striker on to help Sess.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

GWAN MCLEAN has to come to the euros with us, hes looking very good


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



CyberWaste said:


> michael owen is a tit
> 
> watch this video, youd swear he scored in the Champions league final, expect its against a 13 year old kid, talk about being a prick, laughing at the kid in goal.


Well done, he's 13.

SOUTHALL.



Irish Jet said:


> He's ginger and so he deserves it.


What does your returning hero deserve then?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Torres turning into the Chelsea assistant? 2 assists. 3-0


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Joel said:


> More or less this. He's still settling in and when he has had cameos he's looked off the pace - not used to the speed of English football yet.
> 
> But the only way to settle in is play and you'd think Portsmouth at home in the FA Cup was a good chance. So yeah, I'm kinda pissed that AVB is not giving him a chance.



Exactly. It's hard to settle in when you're never on the fucking pitch. That would be like settling into a new house by renting at the local B & B for 6 months.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Torres to play CAM

wwwyki


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Irish Jet said:


> He's ginger and so he deserves it.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Lampard scores 4-0. Apparently Pompey keeper makes a fuck up


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Were did all the chelsea goals come from.

Well in sheff wed beating west ham atm.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:mark: We're coming strong now, I expect us to have a strong second half to the campaign.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



JakeC_91 said:


> :mark: We're coming strong now, I expect us to have a strong second half to the campaign.


and since scholes has returned sunderland have a chance to buy the great DARRON GIBSON


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> Was he an AVB signing or was the deal more or less done before his arrival?


We were linked with him for the last two windows, as he's seen as Drogba's natural replacement. So it would have happened regardless who the manager was. 

Although, I don't think we would have gone for him if we got Neymar.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> What does your returning hero deserve then?


He's not really ginger, he has that condition from South Park. What a brave hero he is.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Irish Jet said:


> He's not really ginger, he has that condition from South Park. What a brave hero he is.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


>


that is hilarious


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Oh, David Meyler is actually a footballer? The way he is on twitter you'd think Sunderland were the best team in the world.

I've never even seen him on a pitch.

You don't know what you're doing chants?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



CyberWaste said:


> michael owen is a tit
> 
> watch this video, youd swear he scored in the Champions league final, expect its against a 13 year old kid, talk about being a prick, laughing at the kid in goal.


lol that was funny, Owen was just messin around man.



Irish Jet said:


> He's ginger and so he deserves it.


Taking the piss out of someone's skin hair colour is racist. :argh:


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



steamed hams said:


> lol that was funny, Owen was just messin around man.


Nah, came across as arrogant and being a prick. Difference between messing around and having a bit of banter with the kid, and acting like an arsehole and taunting the kid. Hardly helped his confidence to hear him laughing at him. Even southall didnt like it.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Owen is a dick, this is pretty much common knowledge.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> Oh, David Meyler is actually a footballer? The way he is on twitter you'd think Sunderland were the best team in the world.
> 
> I've never even seen him on a pitch.
> 
> You don't know what you're doing chants?


He was fantastic before his first injury, don't know how he's been since then. He made a name for himself walking round the town talking to anyone when he was injured, so I think he's great. Shame Brucey rushed him and Campbell back early from injury last year

JI. Finally

Apparently we drew the Mags in a rehearsal draw. IMO it should count anyway :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

In the draw United will draw pool or gunners/leeds, BANK on it.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

if united draw liverpool











Purely for suarez evra stuff and how intense the game would be


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:mark: I'd mark if we got the mags and Meyler scored the winner. Mags CP would never be the same 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



CyberWaste said:


> if united draw liverpool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purely for suarez evra stuff and how intense the game would be



The game at old trafford next month is his first away game after the ban i think.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> The game at old trafford next month is his first away game after the ban i think.












....


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

If old kenneth has any sense (which he doesn't) he would leave suarez out.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



JakeC_91 said:


> :mark: I'd mark if we got the mags and Meyler scored the winner. Mags CP would never be the same 8*D


:lmao I give you 10000000000000000000000/1 odds. Still wouldn't be a good bet.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

tbh im hoping for a lower league team, so the youngsters like morrison/pogba :side:, will keane and fryers get a game in the first team, as i cant see them playing against ajax


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> If old kenneth has any sense (which he doesn't) he would leave suarez out.


Maybe bench and then brought on, he will play 100%.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



united_07 said:


> tbh im hoping for a lower league team, so the youngsters like morrison/pogba :side:, will keane and fryers get a game in the first team, as i cant see them playing against ajax


Another palace performance, no thanks.

Most succesful fa cup team and we have not won it in a while it's time we did again.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

If United draw Liverpool gifbin.com will crash apparently.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

its official

ramires IS chelsea

the moment romeu was thrown on and ramires was freed up for attack, we scored 3 goals

fucking hell, we need 10 more clones of that man


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Irish Jet said:


> If United draw Liverpool gifbin.com will crash apparently.


where will we go to see classic likes this then


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

No chelsea away, stoke away or newcastle away please.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Am I the only one who can't see Cyberwaste's gifs?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

please don't be pool.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Chelsea get a home draw against league 2 opposition. That's a given.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Sunderland to get a premier league side :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Silent Alarm said:


> Chelsea get a home draw against league 2 opposition. That's a given.


United get a home draw against Championship opposition and lose. Another given.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



JakeC_91 said:


> Sunderland to get a premier league side :side:


Newcastle or Villa away.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> Newcastle or Villa away.


:side: WBA


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

fa cup draw should be interesting


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Someone 'easy' plz


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Hopefully we get Man United in the next round.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

http://www.espn.co.uk/football/sport/video_audio/129906.html

stream for you international fans for the draw.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

'More Than Freeman', one of the better Insurance adverts.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I predict we'll get Derby County. Lets see how close I am.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I'd be happy enough with United and then beat them 2 - 0 with Carroll and Downing scoring :side:


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Sheffield Wednesday v Chelsea and Spurs v Liverpool im guessing...


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Sweet goal from Ben Arfa there, first time i've seen it. Hardly "the greatest goal ever" that Pardew claimed it to be though.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> Sweet goal from Ben Arfa there, first time i've seen it. Hardly "the greatest goal ever" that Pardew claimed it to be though.


*that he'd ever seen live.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I think we'll get Spurs, away.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> *that he'd ever seen live.


this is what i read;

“It is technically the greatest goal I have ever seen, you can smash them in from 40 yards but to score a goal like that you have to be a special talent and it was an unbelievable goal and I am really pleased for Hatem,”


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Well that was quick.

Come on Wrexham!


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

DERBY!


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I'd be happy enough with United and then beat them 2 - 0 with Carroll and Downing scoring :side:


I would love to see the odds of both of them scoring in the same game.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Boro at home. Lovely draw :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

QPR to do the deed against Chelsea again plz.




STALKER said:


> I would love to see the odds of both of them scoring in the same game.


You'd nake a killing off of that bet :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

i'll guess villa at home


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I called you a black c**t... now its personal


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Oh fuck, Arsenal away is likely


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

FUCK OFF

Just had to happen didn't it :lmao


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

HOLY SHIT


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

It had to happen :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Get the fuck in.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

It had to be Pool/Utd :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I called it and i knew it.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

likely villa at home then  

LIVERPOOL VS UTD :mark:


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Liverpool v Manchester United!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

LULZ, so fixed.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Class.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Actually can't wait this for game now.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

we was bound to have a premier league team hopefully we can get past fulham now.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Liverpool are home, yeah?

Suarez won't be available anyway.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

It was nailed on.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Damn, Man U getting harder draws than they did in the League Cup 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

so after playing liverpool, arsenal and city last year, now this year 2 down


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

So it's Liverpool vs United and Chelsea vs maybe QPR

That's good to hear, haven't heard enough about racism in football lately.


----------



## wabak

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


>


Berbatov doing what he does best there, scoring goals against shit teams.

8*D8*D8*D

(bit late)


----------



## EGame

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

shit just got real


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

When's the next round, will the racist be back?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



united_07 said:


> so after playing liverpool, arsenal and city last year, now this year 2 down


I hate playing lower opposition were we get slack, this one is certain to fire everyone up and be up for it.

Only bad thing we have been shit at anfield lately.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

28th/29th I think, and no?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Silent Alarm said:


> When's the next round, will the racist be back?


end of the month, so he will be banned still


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Kenny to get his FA Cup Revenge from last Year 

WATCH OUT BERBA 










WE COMIN FOR YOU....


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

shame he can't play then.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Blatant fix

every fucking year its either villa or LOLpool.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Wrexham vs Newcastle would be a fantastic occasion.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

What the hell is going on with the BBC live text as well?



Phil Dawkes obviously a big fan of Brighton or Wrexham.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

You can put money on it been an early kick off aswell.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

this is gonna be an incredible atmosphere at anfield


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> You can put money on it been an early kick off aswell.


Yeah, someone really believes no-one will get too drunk if it's at lunchtime. It never works.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> this is gonna be an incredible atmosphere at anfield


I'm sure Patrice will be given a warm welcome after his shenanigans last time round. The shenanigans of course is him being black.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Andersons happy with the draw


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Ahh yes Evra. There's just bound to be a whole lot of racism from Pool fans when that match happens 

:no:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Yeah, someone really believes no-one will get too drunk if it's at lunchtime. It never works.


Idiots are idiots, drunk or not.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Evra will probably have a shocker fueling the hate and stick he will get from the kop


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

When the Liverpool support constantly boo Evra for the colour of his skin they will all show what they are made of.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Blatant fix
> 
> every fucking year its either villa or LOLpool.


How many jammy easy draws have united got in the CL, league cup etc. though? Far outweighs the hard draws.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> Idiots are idiots, drunk or not.


Yup. I'm sure the logic is sound, and the less drunk people there are in the streets, the less likely it is to escalate. But damn, I hate early kick offs. Can't even get drunk in time to watch them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Much prefer tougher draws in the fa cup.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Hopefully Suarez isn't banned from the Fa cup, but with the fa banning him I'm not to sure :side:

I'd of taken Derby at the start of the draw, wish it was at home though.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



tomkim said:


> *Hopefully Suarez isn't banned from the Fa cup, but with the fa banning him I'm not to sure* :side:
> 
> I'd of taken Derby at the start of the draw, wish it was at home though.


Is any part of this sentence serious? Yes, he's banned from the FA Cup. In fact I don't think any more than half his ban will be over league games.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

The united vs liverpool match will not end well

Hostile coaches, hostile crowd, and the players wont be too happy eiether


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Evra to score minute winner in front of the kop. Celebrates with black power salute. Book that shit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

He will miss the fa cup game and i think his first game back is against spurs?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Irish Jet said:


> Evra to score minute winner in front of the kop. Celebrates with black power salute. Book that shit.


Evra, Welbeck and Smalling all to score :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> He will miss the fa cup game and i think his first game back is against spurs?


Can't be asked to check the fixture list now but since we progressed in the FA Cup it will be the match before the Spurs game.

Edit

Actually it may just be the Spurs game.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

God, I want to hammer the shit out of QPR on their patch. That's where the #CHELSEACOLLAPSE began.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



tomkim said:


> Hopefully Suarez isn't banned from the Fa cup, but with the fa banning him I'm not to sure :side:
> 
> I'd of taken Derby at the start of the draw, wish it was at home though.


So you could get done by Duke Ellington again? (even though he's not there anymore :side


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

fuck qpr. fuck chris foy.

we are going to cripple the cunts


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

A few all Premier League ties, fancy a lower side to get to the final (i.e outside the top 6).

Us plz.

Neil Warnock leaves QPR.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Warnock has left QPR and hughes will come in apparently.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

QPR have sacked Neil Warnock according to some on twitter


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Their next match is at St James' too :hmm:

Will a new manager be in?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Liverpool fans seem quite happy with the news that their cup run is over


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Irish Jet said:


> Liverpool fans seem quite happy with the news that their cup run is over


Ohh snap.

But they know we have been shit at anfield so many times recently.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> A few all Premier League ties, fancy a lower side to get to the final (i.e outside the top 6).
> 
> Us plz.
> 
> Neil Warnock leaves QPR.


I would like to see Newcastle win the cup. Would be an exclamation mark on the progress the club has made since being relegated.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

MONVOLUTION to lead us to glory. We already have Kiz on the bandwagon, the rest will soon follow :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Joel said:


> I would like to see Newcastle win the cup. Would be an exclamation mark on the progress the club has made since being relegated.


They haven't won a trophy in 52 years, and you hear some Arsenal fans moan. :shocked:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



steamed hams said:


> They haven't won a trophy in 52 years, and you hear some Arsenal fans moan. :shocked:


Never realised it was that long.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

42 but yeah, it's our time.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Game at anfield could be a nightmare for police and such, very different from a league game more away tickets are allocated plus with the whole suarez thing it will be more than fiesty.

They might aswell make it a 6am kickoff


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

The fact its united ve liverpool makes it even bigger

If any two teams can create a riot, its those two together.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> 42 but yeah, it's our time.


Sorry, I couldn't remember it exactly. 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

It will make leeds away look like a fucking tennis match.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



steamed hams said:


> Sorry, I couldn't remember it exactly. 8*D


Neither can anyone else :sad:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Came close in the 90s and early 2000s do

back in the golden days of shearer


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> Came close in the 90s and early 2000s do
> 
> back in the golden days of shearer


United's main rivals at one point.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



steamed hams said:


> Sorry, I couldn't remember it exactly. 8*D


Do you remember your last FA Cup final?

Because I do 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

2 FA Cup finals in a row, 12 point lead in the Prem


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Neil Warnock sacked I am shocked to be honest, no more Mr.Funny post match conferences from him.

:side: Hughes is the front-runner for the job, Imagine if Roy Keane got the job :mark:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I can't hear him bitterly moan at refs every week, what a shame.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



JakeC_91 said:


> Neil Warnock sacked I am shocked to be honest, no more Mr.Funny post match conferences from him.
> 
> :side: Hughes is the front-runner for the job, Imagine if Roy Keane got the job :mark:


Keane managing joey barton and adel


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Unfortunate, Warnock makes me laugh. I lost track of whether it was with or at him years ago.

Somewhere a Venky is watching this news and contemplating giving Kean a rise in case QPR try to poach him.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

It just makes you wonder what the hell Kean has to do to get sacked.

Warnock, Hughes, Eriksson & Bruce available, well Hughes not for long it would seem.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

If Hughes doesn't take that job, I'd imagine QPR to make a cheeky attempt to make Steve Bruce their manager.......or Steve Kean 8*D :mark:


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

‎"Wow,exactly as I left it!"- Thiery Henry on seeing Arsenal's trophy cabinet. LOOOL


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> 42 but yeah, it's our time.


Don't you count these?

















Though, I'll give you this, even Scott Parker doesn't want to be seen with the Intertoto 'Cup'


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

^ That Intertoto plaque is what dreams are made of.

Thanks Hams, would get you back but Villa never challenged for honours so there's no material 8*D


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Can see Erikson getting the QPR job TBH

Some juicy FA cup ties/potential ties i.e. Liverpool v Utd, Arsenal v Villa and QPR v Chelsea all possibilities.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

liverpool vs utd gonna be interesting, certainly the league match would be more interesting since suarez will be available.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Stewart Downing has announced that he will assist the police with their enquiry. At least he'll now get one this season.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



T-C said:


> Anderson will play more than him when he is ready, but it was great to see him again.
> 
> 
> 
> united won.


i never said united is bad(in terms that they suck in playing football, i meant they are bad(that they are evil cause they dragged out scholes of retirement, let the man rest). kudos to all of you for misunderstanding me


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Don't you count these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, I'll give you this, even Scott Parker doesn't want to be seen with the Intertoto 'Cup'


With all due respect to those competitions (and Villa have won the intertoto cup so I'm not being biased here), I was talking about major honours. Prem, FA & League Cups, Champs League and UEFA Cups. I mean *3* teams win the intertoto cup each year, lol

Come on Mags, Villa were in a League Cup final and an FA Cup semi-final during the last season of Super MON. And the season before that Villa were 3rd in the table at Christmas (2 pts ahead of Man Utd) :side:

Glad you enjoyed the rep, but remember it wasn't just that game that cost you the title. 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> The united vs liverpool match will not end well
> 
> *Hostile coaches*, hostile crowd, and the players wont be too happy eiether


How dare you! Fergie is a teddy bear. Unlike Grand Wizard Dalglish :side:.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*










Pass completion % stats BURIED.

There's a yellow assist arrow on the key, lol


----------



## Example

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Going to be a real tough game, we will need to shore up our defence some more before this tie. I really think Ferdinand is past it sadly and is outpaced every time. Its a shame Vidic is injured because he is the commanding presence we need at the back, even though he isn't the quickest defender when he is in the team we keep more clean sheets.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

What centre back can we get out of retirement? JAAP STAM?!


----------



## Example

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



haribo said:


> What centre back can we get out of retirement? JAAP STAM?!


Dennis Irwin judging by Evra's performances this season, he was at fault for the free kick. Richards was going nowhere and Carrick was covering yet Evra still chopped him down.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



reymisteriofan said:


> i never said united is bad(in terms that they suck in playing football, i meant they are bad(that they are evil cause they dragged out scholes of retirement, let the man rest). kudos to all of you for misunderstanding me


apologies friend.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



haribo said:


> What centre back can we get out of retirement? JAAP STAM?!


We will just have to wait for Skynet to finish their newest model of Vidic.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Paul Scholes, UNITED SLAVE. If he didn't want to come back he'd just say no. You know, like he did to England all those times 8*D


----------



## Example

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Bet Scholes is hating every minute of this return, damn United for doing this to him .


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

So had Scholes been training with them or what? Since Rooney said they didn't know about it until they were in the dressing room


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

nah he has been training/coaching with the reserves. As the first team were training when the u-18 academy players had a game on friday morning and scholes was watching the game instead of training.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> So had Scholes been training with them or what? Since Rooney said they didn't know about it until they were in the dressing room


Apparently he had been doing training with the reserves, but there are plenty of old players who still train at carrington. Apparently they have a hard time kicking Quinton Fortune out of the place.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

He should have turned heel by coming out of retirement for another club.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

What's Malcolm MacDonald doing these days? Reckon he could still do a job for us up front. Throw Keegan on there.

Beardsley is reserve manager, give him a game.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Paul Scholes, UNITED SLAVE. If he didn't want to come back he'd just say no. You know, like he did to England all those times 8*D


he loves united so much that he cant say no to them


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Ah, so it was just emotional blackmail? That's alright, then. I was worried the Glazers' had his kids in a basement somewhere.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Actually Scholes went to Ferguson asking to come back rather than the other way round


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Scholes for the England 2012 euro team


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Pretty harsh sacking. Got them promoted and they're not in the relegation places. The guy that hired him also came back into the boardroom when Fernandes took over so it's especially surprising.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



united_07 said:


> Actually Scholes went to Ferguson asking to come back rather than the other way round


Scholes reason for retiring was because he wasn't getting enough game time in his opinion and wnated either to play more or not at all right?


Lmao tomkim's sig.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



united_07 said:


> Actually Scholes went to Ferguson asking to come back rather than the other way round


ok, fine my bad,


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> Scholes reason for retiring was because he wasn't getting enough game time in his opinion and wnated either to play more or not at all right?
> .


erm never read anything like that


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



united_07 said:


> erm never read anything like that


Maybe i heard or read wrong, this was a while ago.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



> Liverpool winger Stewart Downing has been arrested on suspicion of assaulting his ex-girlfriend in a north-east club.
> 
> The 27-year-old England international was arrested early on Sunday morning following a confrontation outside the Cross Keys club in Yarm, just outside his hometown of Middlesbrough.
> 
> A police spokesman said: "Police were called to an incident at a pub on Yarm High Street.
> 
> "A 27-year-old man has been arrested on suspicion of assault and a 32-year-old woman has also been arrested on suspicion of assault. Both are in custody and inquiries are ongoing.”
> 
> The Daily Mail also quoted the following from a local source: "She went over to one of his friends and said something that she shouldn't have.
> 
> "He butted in and they were arguing. Police got there as they were thrown out. He caused a scene outside the club as well, when he realised they were going to take him in."
> 
> The news comes as a further blow to the under-fire Merseyside club after the recent eight-match ban for Luis Suarez for racially abusing Patrice Evra and the arrest of a fan for alleged racial abuse of Oldham Athletic player Tom Adeyemi during Friday's FA Cup clash.
> 
> The club have yet to comment on the news surrounding their winger, who scored his first goal since his summer move from Aston Villa on Friday.


:lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao andy carroll last night


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Well, we all know Dalglish likes a drink, according to Lawro. Maybe this is part of training?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Standard. Nothing new here.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Can't be Big Andy, where are all the Jagerbombs that are usually near him? :side:


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Spending that goal bonus he doesn't usually get.


----------



## Example

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Bit harsh the sacking of Warnock, suppose they want to react now rather than risk this run of form continuing. Maybe the owner is ready to plow some more money into them.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

What the fuck are you doing Q.P.R. you sack a manager who won the championship quite easily with a side that maybe should of finished in the play offs or just outside of it and who didn't have anything to spend in summer transfer windowe till the very last day and as soon the next window opens you don't give a chance to spend anything, hope they go down


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



WWE_TNA said:


> Scholes reason for retiring was because he wasn't getting enough game time in his opinion and wnated either to play more or not at all right?
> 
> 
> Lmao tomkim's sig.


no he said he just felt more and more tired after each game. basically his point was he wasn't able to play all the time and was feeling his age a bit. he said in an FA Cup game once that he told SAF that he couldn't play b/c he just didn't feel able to (tired) and said he could have lost his career at UTD right there and then. i can see how it'd be frustrating that you're good enough to play every week but you're not able to keep going like when he was younger. he wont play that much this season i'm sure. it was just keep ball this game and he's the master of that, made more passes than any City player as well.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



> Neil Warnock left QPR last night after a bust-up with owner Tony .Fernandes over signing Blackburn striker Yakubu.
> 
> Rangers are confident of installing Mark Hughes as manager in the next 48 hours. The first job for the ex-Manchester City manager will be to rescue Rangers from relegation danger.
> 
> Warnock’s departure came just 24 hours after QPR narrowly avoided an FA Cup upset at MK Dons – but they have managed just two points from their last eight Premier League games.
> 
> Mirror Sport revealed last Wednesday that Warnock was back under pressure after their home defeat to Norwich, despite leading them into the Premier League just six months earlier.
> 
> The underlying problem centres around Fernandes not being convinced that Warnock could save QPR – and they also clashed over transfer targets.
> 
> Warnock wanted to make a bid for Blackburn striker Yakubu but Fernandes and the QPR hierarchy wanted bigger names.
> 
> Fernandes said: “This .decision has been made in the best interests of the club and I can assure everyone that this is not a decision that was made lightly.
> 
> “Sadly, our recent run of poor form has seen us slip alarmingly down the table and the Board felt it was the right time to make a change. Neil has acted with honesty, professionalism and integrity throughout his time at the club, and I would personally like to thank him for his significant contribution to QPR in the last 22 months.”
> 
> Warnock, who took charge at the club in March 2010, added: “Obviously I’m very disappointed, but having achieved so much, I leave the club with a great sense of pride.
> 
> “I have enjoyed my time here more than anywhere else and the QPR fans have been brilliant with me – they deserve success.
> 
> “My biggest regret is that the takeover didn’t happen earlier, because that would have given me the opportunity to bring in the targets I’d pinpointed all last summer and probably given us a better chance to succeed in the Premier League.”
> 
> QPR midfielder Alejandro Faurlin will miss the rest of the season with a serious knee injury.


Wow, didn't know Faulin was out for the season.


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Was shocked about Warnock but as a Chelsea fan can't really comment on wrongful dismissal 

United v City game was decent today especially as I felt after the red card it was game over, City put in a very solid performance second half and I don't feel United will get any momentum out of this. City now have one less cup competition to compete in and with Balotelli, Dzeko and Toures returning it can only get better. 

Not sure what to make of Scholes' return, seems to be biding time until they can resolve the creative midfield problem until the summer.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Hate Warnock with a passion but very harsh to sack the guy. If it does come down to the board wanting bigger name players instead of giving the manager who he wants then fuck QPR. 

Still a shame, I wanted to see the look on his face when we smash them in the FA Cup


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Feel bad for Warnock. Thought he did a good job with QPR, and seemed to have got Taarabt back on song recently. Not sure why they thought it'd be possible to sign Yak anyway. I don't think he's going to leave for QPR. Same goes for Samba, really.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Sucks for Warnock, least he'll get paid out. 



T-C said:


> When the Liverpool support constantly boo Evra for the colour of his skin they will all show what they are made of.


how dare you talk about King Kenny's Kop like that side


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Just saw the challenge and I lol'd hard at the refs decision.

Anyhow, looking forward to the 4th round clash. We'll probably lose because of the Fergie Association.

:side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

ahahahahaha they think MARK HUGHES will do a better job?

santa cruz, jo, elano, robinho all sitting by their phones.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Santa Cruz at least. Think Hughes has signed him like, 3 times?

Strange for QPR. But I don't see Warnock as the type of manager that has it in him to help teams survive the Premier League.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Well, what a game that was yesterday between United/City. I went into the game fully expecting the loss after United's poor run of form recently, so I was very surprised by the outcome. However, when the game was over, I had mixed feelings over the result. I was pleased to see us get a win against City after the humiliating 6-1 defeat at Old Trafford and also with our first half performance. Rooney looked like a completely different player yesterday in comparison to his display against Newcastle. He was brilliant throughout and got our momentum going after the first goal. Welbeck scored a real cracker and then the third was a decent follow up header from Rooney's missed penalty. We should have had another penalty second half and City could have had one also but the referee made a lot of bad calls yesterday.

Speaking of bad calls, I don't think the Kompany tackle was a red card. Personally, I thought it was a yellow card at most but everyone is bound to have a different opinion of the situation. 

Anyway, another positive in someways was seeing the return of Scholes. I wasn't home over the weekend so when game time came, I had no idea he was signed back for the rest of the season. I was glad to see Scholes back as like I said at the start of the season, I thought he had another season or two left in him. However, with that happiness came some displeasure as it makes me realise United don't intend on buying another central midfielder this season, which we desperately need in this transfer window. The fact we have to rely on a 37 year old Paul Scholes isn't the greatest signs but still, it's nice to see him return. Odd to see him no longer represent the #18 shirt though.

Like I said, our first half performance was superb, we dominated possession, held the ball well, looked great and really sharp in our attack. Valencia was fantastic on the wing in the first half but then came the second half and this is where the negativity kicked in. Our second half performance was atrocious and I'm glad Ferguson came out and berated that second half display as it was very poor on United's part. The careless United came out to play second half and because of that, we gifted City two goals. However, credit to City, they were brilliant second half and the way they kept their shape throughout was very well executed; with the 5-3-1 formation and then when they were on the counter attack, they'd revert to a 3-4-3 formation and they did this great for the entire second half. Aguero was a machine, chasing the ball and adding pressure on our defence.

I don't know what was up with United but we were very silly in retaining possession, we lost the ball and gave away a silly freekick courtesy of Evra, who was aggravating to watch throughout with some of his stupid mistakes. Then we give the ball away from a throw-in and City started to look like the more dominant team second half, which they were. Also, our attack started to suffer, we were cautious going forward and the amount of times I felt Valencia could have put a ball into the City box or when he seemed to beat his man, only to pause and pass the ball back was infuriating to watch. Our attack slowed down and looked very uncreative and our defence was sloppy also along with the careless passes.

Also, Phil Jones needs a rest now, you can tell. The guy has played more games for us so far this season than any other United player and I think it's now taking a toll on him. He looked very sloppy on the ball yesterday and has made a few mistakes in the last couple of weeks. Why Ferguson didn't start Rafael, who looked like one of two of our only bright sparks in the Blackburn defeat and is also fresh I'll never know. I'm hoping Ferguson rests Jones for the Bolton game and gives Rafael a start now as Rafael needs to nail down his place as our permanent right back.

When the game finished, I was left a little deflated by the win as I felt like we should have achieved so much more but in the end, City came out looking the stronger team and with more momentum for the rest of the season. When United went down to 10 men at Old Trafford, we made the wrong tactics after Fletcher pulled a goal back and this allowed City to score 3 more goals in quick succession as we would have only two defenders back and so, the 6-1 defeat made City look fantastic. When City went down to 10 men I thought it would be a 6-1 win for us but City adoped the right tactics that we didn't in the reverse fixture and in the end, City looked great once again. City are proving they are the best team in England this season and although the season isn't over, I do feel the power is shifting to the blue side now and we're looking at the Premier League Champions of the 2011/2012 season. I don't like admitting defeat but they haven't really slipped up yet while United have been very poor recently. Even if United don't win the 20th title this season, I do hope we fully concentrate on the FA Cup and give it a strong go as it would be nice to win that trophy again after 8 years without holding it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*










the most swagtacular picture in existence


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao don't know if its been mentioned but Ray Wilkins has expressed his interest in becoming the QPR manager.....again. Sky Sports.com have a picture of him up, only assuming he was on this morning to talk about Chelsea and that topic came up :lmao.

:mark: Let's hope he gets it, no more half-arsed attempts at trying to sound like a commentator.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

He'd love to manage Barts, Bothy, PK and Taarby.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



JakeC_91 said:


> :lmao don't know if its been mentioned but Ray Wilkins has expressed his interest in becoming the QPR manager.....again. Sky Sports.com have a picture of him up, only assuming he was on this morning to talk about Chelsea and that topic came up :lmao.
> 
> :mark: Let's hope he gets it, no more half-arsed attempts at trying to sound like a commentator.


MY WORD.


Also i agreed Foreshadowed i would like to see jones rested maybe for the bolton game and rafael to start.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

mark "buy everyone in the universe but they'll all be absolute garbage" hughes is at loftus road preparing to put the final nail in the coffin of qpr's premier league dreams sign a contract.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> the most swagtacular picture in existence



Must say brilliant pic.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> mark "buy everyone in the universe but they'll all be absolute garbage" hughes is at loftus road preparing to put the final nail in the coffin of qpr's premier league dreams sign a contract.


I would love to know the odds of him signing Roque Santa Cruz again.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

unfortunately he's at betis on loan but WHO KNOWS


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> unfortunately he's at betis on loan but WHO KNOWS


It would be awesome though. Tony Fernandes rejects Yakubu in favour of THE BIG NAME Roque Santa Cruz


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:side: Damn, Its Sparky. :mark: He'll try to sign players from City, Blackburn and some Welsh Players


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



JakeC_91 said:


> :side: Damn, Its Sparky. :mark: He'll try to sign players from City, *Blackburn* and some Welsh Players


At least that will free up some of the wage bill so they can sign Ronaldinho on loan :no:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

come on leeds defeat arsenal. pull out a crystal palace


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



5th-Horseman said:


> At least that will free up some of the wage bill so they can sign Ronaldinho on loan :no:


I'm assuming you're a Blackburn fan 8*D damn man, I feel bad for you guys.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



JakeC_91 said:


> I'm assuming you're a Blackburn fan 8*D damn man, I feel bad for you guys.




Nah dude Chelsea through and through. Got a fair few mates who weirdly enough are Blackburn fans though (even though we live in the South). And you're bang on, is proper grim for them at the moment, I remember last year they were genuinely excited about Ronaldinho. To be fair though they got The Talented Mr.Kean which is much better though.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Hoping to see Thierry the great tonight, if I see an Arsenal fan drowning his sorrows into a bargain bucket outside the ground, i'll know it's Gunner 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Seb said:


> Hoping to see Thierry the great tonight, if I see an Arsenal fan drowning his sorrows into a bargain bucket outside the ground, i'll know it's Gunner 8*D


8*D Still can't believe he missed the Carling Cup final for a KFC.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

I have this image of him sitting with a bucket of chicken in KFC, scowling at score updates on his phone when Blues scored the winner. Look out for Stringer singing too Seb:






No wonder Nasri said he preferred the Man City fans :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



JakeC_91 said:


> I'm assuming you're a Blackburn fan 8*D damn man, I feel bad for you guys.


You know you're in trouble when you get sympathy from a Sunderland fan :shocked:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Kiz said:


> mark "buy everyone in the universe but they'll all be absolute garbage" hughes is at loftus road preparing to put the final nail in the coffin of qpr's premier league dreams sign a contract.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Jesus wept. I would have to seriously contemplate continuing to support a club that has fans that release songs like that^^ and the one below.






"Arsene Wenger is the professor, he won't accept lesser.fpalm


EDIT: Holy mother of god, these people (same ones as the Samir NAS-I-REE bollocks) have apparently released an album.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Nige™ said:


>


It's official, Prince Vince is garbage. Damn him and his reckless, potentially career ending two footed tackles.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



steamed hams said:


> I have this image of him sitting with a bucket of chicken in KFC, scowling at score updates on his phone when Blues scored the winner. Look out for Stringer singing too Seb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder Nasri said he preferred the Man City fans :side:












WTF did i just watch.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



Magsimus said:


> You know you're in trouble when you get sympathy from a Sunderland fan :shocked:


or owned by a Southerner 8*D

Up The Cockney Mafia.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

^Seen the league table recently?

Sweet Jesus, Arsenal Away Boyz might be the GOAT.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

Isn't right seeing Scholes and Henry with 22 and 12, can't Young and Walcott just.. you know... like, fuck off for the legends brah!


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*

:lmao everytime I see Arsenal videos I laugh...shocking fans. 

Only stokies know how to sing...and for the record I DO NOT KNOW OR ARE OF ANY RELATION TO THE FOLLOWING PEOPLE.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

*Disclaimer:*
If Leeds win tonight, it's pic rep city. If Arsenal win, we knew it'd only be HESKEY TIME in the next round so we didn't even try. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Nile Ranger approves of this title.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

You know you want the Heskey


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

And if Arsenal win due to an Henry goal, it means I have a pretext to post the ARSENAL AWAY BOYZZZZZ!!!111 song about him.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*










Watching it again, he has both feet off the ground, studs showing, and his whole body is off the floor as he goes in for the tackle. If Nani doesn't get out of the way, he's pretty much just going through his left ankle. Once a player loses control of the tackle, which he does, he's always opening himself up for a red card. Aside from that, it's a pretty dumb tackle to make regardless of how much of the ball he gets.

I know I'll get stick and the usual bias thing, despite at the time saying it wasn't a red, but looking at it again from a few different angles, I'd be surprised if it was rescinded, especially if Foy stands by the decision.

Sidenote: I'm not saying it's a horror tackle or w/e, just that the way he went in is always giving the ref a decision to make. I'm no longer so sure he made the wrong one. Also, Nani deserves some credit (unfortunate that players need it these days) for staying on his feet and not making a meal of it. A lot of players would have, hell, I'm not so sure he wouldn't have on another day.

EDIT: Just noticed his arm going straight up in the air, despite taking the ball. Not an indication he thought it was a clean tackle, especially seeing as Nani didn't even fall.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Been staying away from PC for Christmas & New Year, did everyone have good New Year & Christmas btw?

Manchester Derby yesterday was just surreal, remember going in to match, wasn’t all confident that we would win & if did be scrap & hard fought victory from word go & if win it would be by a single goal, I actually thought match end 1-1 before kick off.

Well was thinking that & if I had accidently go into time machine cos could swear Paul Scholes was sitting on MUFC bench? Had to rub my eyes & scratch my head to figure that out since last year he retired from game? But no he was really there, apparently signed 6 month deal. I love Scholes, think fantastic player, heard lot people say shows club don’t have money, no one knows what there doing, SAF run out idea, we moved on, blah blah blah. The thing with Scholes is he still does something for team which SAF hasn’t replaced since he left & even before then, which is he keeps & uses ball well, (yes I know what thinking about 2nd MCFC goal but other then that it was clear that added control to our game & it was from a deep MF area).

First 10mins or so before Rooney goal was all MCFC. It was actually really funny cos in Oct PL game, SAF went really open & before Mario scored, MCFC had 2 banks of 4 were tight & narrow & hit us with sucker punch to take lead. 

This time MCFC were open cos had force play cos at home & SAF didn’t want to play open again & in games v WBA & SAFC both played narrow & deep which stopped MCFC playing through them, MCFC play is about finding gaps in other team & exploiting them, this is mostly on break. They need the space which the other team give them for them to get in behind. So for first 10 mins MCFC had ball & were playing in front of us most those 10 mins. Only time something happened when Silva went on classy dribble but in end become corner or Kuns shot which Anders did well tip around post but Kun did it from 20 yard & in front & around both Smalling & Rio. Other wise nothing clear cut nothing in behind.

Then we Counter attack, Rooney little movement before gets ball in hole is top class, it makes space for himself & give him enough time drop off into hole & see what’s around him & what can do once got ball, from there its great goal, pass to Toni who skins Kolarov like did most of game & picks out Rooney for thumping header was 1-0. 

Then know what was going happen be exactly same as MCFC did at OT they got goal then sit back & hit us on break. Just role reversal well that would happened but Kompany got sent off. Heard some say good tackle, some say wasn’t. Way look at is, every game every month & even every season players are told don’t have studs up off ground & go in 2 footed as get a red card. It says nothing I believe about ball being there to be won, which is a grey area. Cos in Kompany case he go ball, but at same time if Nani pokes ball away, very real Kompany going injury Nani. When Kompany leaves ground like does & decides tackle like does imo his NOT in control on anything. So this idea its well timed tackle isn’t right cos like I said Nani one in control of ball when Kompany does what he does, he doesn’t know what going happen imo. Which is reckless & if knew he would of won ball he wouldn’t of gone in like did, no CB goes for Ball like that unless its to do more then just "win the ball". The rubbish about being good tackle years ago is non existent, the Manchester Derby played in present not 5 years ago? 

Kompany should know better soon as left ground as did he was walking on thin ice. The grey area happens because he won ball. Which complicates matters, cos people see him winning ball they don’t see it as bad tackle. It is grey area & each ref which have different answer. Its bit of strange one, one thing I feel will come of this is that Kompany ban may be extended due to them appealing it, FA don’t normally over turn ref decisions unless ref made mistake by not following the rulebook or/& mistaken identity. In this game ref see that Kompany gone in 2 footed with studs up when opposition player has ball to begin with which means gets a red card the bit after that which is winning ball IMO WONT come into play from ref or FA in there decision. 

Moving on from that Welbeck 2nd goal is world class, De Jong should hang his head in shame cos I don’t know why he stopped going to clear ball like did, the build up play real simple & MCFC defense is all over place when Kompany went you could tell weren’t going be as sound at back, Nani play to Evra is simple & everyone ground saw was about happen up until Welbeck shot, the technique to pull that off is superb. The debate on if Hart would save that instead is harsh cos its shot that ends up into side of net no GK is saving that imo.

Our 3rd goal is another case MCFC defense looking out of place, its clear pen Welbeck pokes ball away & MCFC player gets none ball & Welbeck instead. Roy Keane think said it at HT on reply MCFC players heads dropped soon as pen given cos when Rooney pen saved not 1 MCFC player runs into box thinking Rooney will miss. Rooney follows up rebound & 3-0 at HT.

MCFC then took off Silva & went 5-2-1-1 & Sat deep & narrow with hope to try and take any little thing that given to them. Think with Oct game in our mind we wanted to send out similar message cos before break it was set up for us get more goals, MCFC were out of the game.

But it’s been our story all season, good one moment & then awful next. & 2nd half was like that, just thought had to show up & cake walk rest of game; MCFC will fold & were give them hiding. Nothing a gimme in football you got earn everything you get. Just awful attitude to have & it’s not right from MUFC perspective. Even when we give teams in past thrashing we still respect them before, during & after game. Doing professional job, if we win cos of work hard, take chances & do simple things like should well. So why is it this season been lack of that, Basel game was exactly same which we lost. 

I give MCFC credit they did well 2nd half, Kun more so his cracking player he was my MOTM with Toni. Remember saying for years the PL made for him & always wanted us to sign him same as Silva, both them are joy to watch regardless of what team play for I admire both them, never get tired watching them play.

MCFC deserve credit but we sure did help, 1st goal. Why give away free kick like that & why did wall not jump & 2nd goal. Scholes loses ball Where’s Rio gone should been alongside Smalling & Smalling loses Kun & Anders spills easy shot which was straight at him. 

Were other factors which cos we won will be over looked by most, Jones for example needs a rest, Kid going be a superstar no doubt but his 19 & keeps switching positions which doesn’t help & playing for huge club with big expectations & going through bad spell atm which all young players do, so might be best letting him have game off this weekend.

Rio & Evra omg what has happened to you both, Remember thinking back in 07-08 how lucky we were have both them they were on top game but now its becoming worrying how fast they free falling once get older things do take more of toll on you & things become harder. But when things like positional sense, legs & passing go like what happening with both players, something very wrong. MCFC at OT went after our right flank cos knew Evra was weak area did so less in this game but very clear & did work. Evra caption should lead by example so when see weak after weak performance for last 2 seasons like we have then something wrong. Rio no different, one most exp & best CB we have in club under SAF. So why his need to blame others for his mistakes is again worrying. What will say out the back 4 Chris Smalling was the stand out. First game back & if like never away, for all Kun non stop running & did try & try. Smalling marked him out game but class player Kun is only needs 1 mistake/moment & will get a goal. It’s learning exp for Smalling cos otherwise Kun didn’t get any real chances.

Anders didn’t have best games, nerves got to him, the thing is SAF kept rotating between Howard & Carroll few years ago when 1 made mistake other come in & kept happening & killed both GK confidence that cant happen with De Gea & Anders, stick with 1 them & keep them there, GK/s MAKE MISTAKES! Even the best. When out a field player makes mistake have go & might drop them with a GK its may come across harsh but it’s not same. Can have pop but GK know done wrong & with GK got let them learn from it & try again in next game. Have to leave them alone. When brought both in. Knew make mistakes but buying 2 GK for future that was big pay off & im convinced in few years have 2 top GK, but have wait awhile for that happen, size of club demands that we have instant success now in every aspect so pressure increases lot more for that happen, if keep dropping & switching GK every game nothing will be achieved & with every changing back 4 & lack of quality shown in front of GK right now it be damn good if least kept 1 thing in our defense consistent my idea on defending is stability & if keep most defense same over an extended period of time they will slowly understand each other more & get better as games go by.

CM again was biggest problem. Even with Scholes there to keep ball there still to much space in behind CM & in front of back 4, no protection in front of defense means gap there huge & as said lots this season its not getting smaller getting bigger & when did go forward no creativity in middle from CM area had go out wide for us to create something. Which way thought odd Nani went off & Giggs managed to stay on pitch for whole 90mins again just did v NUFC? As he was awful all game again. Not that Nani any better but still out of Giggs & Nani, Nani will create more then Giggs will.

Toni was saving light, he adds width, pace & direct play to our game which with him not on RW we lack so much, his slowly getting back into form again after bad first half of season, hopefully stays fit & form continues into 2nd half of season.

Carrick to had good game even though couldn’t effect game like has done in last few games before Blackburn this is again cos SAF imo told Carrick to stop getting forward & sit deep again cos we have no natural deep sitting CM. When he & Scholes play together, Scholes doesn’t have legs to get back which means Carrick will sit deep & stay within 10 yards Scholes, so we lose creativity from middle but doing this & Carrick sits deep but doesn’t sit deep in front of CB/s for some strange reason sits about 20 yards in front of CBs? Big gap there which hasn’t been plugged.

Don’t get me wrong im happy over win & Liverpool in 4th round at Anfeild will be great match. & were positives from game, Rooney, Toni, Carrick, Welbeck all good. & in first half we deserved to be 3-0 up. The 1st half was good as seen us in good few weeks. This up & down form is problem & needs balance it out, get settled team down & start playing well again, cut out mistakes & try close gap down in PL, while hoping for success in EL & FA Cup. Injuries haven’t helped but got to get on with them & got players coming back now which would be a big help to us. Very happy to won match but lot things need to improve for us win most important thing this season which is the PL, won’t do so with that 2nd half performance. 

Need good showing v Bolton this weekend, who have just come off a much needed win themselves v Everton in FA Cup. If we play like did v them back in Sept last year when we won 5-0 & Rooney got a hat trick then every chance we can get similar score line but most of all like similar performance to one had back then. That would much needed & really be help for us have any success in PL title picture this season.

Edit: Every time this thread changes title, I not only laugh but I learn new stuff to & thats what important, .


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

lord of the rings part 4


----------



## Joel

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Michael Essien played a reserve game today. Nice to see that he is getting closer to a return. Wasn't at his best last season, but if his return means less time for Mikel, then I'm all for it.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*






:lmao :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

That's hilarious, but what the fuck? Savage is a magnet for that kind of thing, how did it not hit him?!


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

To busy trying to be a page 3 girl that's what. I always had a thing for blondes.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

lol Chamakh starting and Henry on the bench. Just kick me in the balls Arsene.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

lol at that thread title. So Damn True 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Interestingly enough, after that Howard goal, the wind now has more assists than Downing.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

lol how has a Leeds player not been booked yet.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> Interestingly enough, after that Howard goal, the wind now has more assists than Downing.













Did i just hear from the lady presenter on ESPN that they are getting stuff threw at them by leeds fans? lmao fancy setting up the broadcast near the away fans.

fans chanting "savage give us a dance" :lmao:lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Nobody on Arsenal can finish, this is depressing to watch.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Fuck off Arshavin. I'd rather see Park on the pitch.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Lmao Nasri is in attendance.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> Lmao Nasri is in attendance.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> Lmao Nasri is in attendance.









Then it's time for some more ARSENAL AWAY BOYZ.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Do the gunners have a proper chant for henry? I just keep hearing thierry henry and repeat.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

I got chills.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Beckham at the game aswell?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Arsenal really are poor without RVP, so many bad players in reserve.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Could be a moral victory for leeds tonight.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

HEEEEEEENNNNRRRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Joel

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Beckham at the game aswell?


They just said AINSLEY HARRIOTT was there but didn't actually show him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

hahaha nice one.

class finish


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

DAT KING


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

:mark:

Still a one man team! Just a different guy.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

The old boy has still got it!

He is such a boss


----------



## haribo

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> I got chills.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

he looked well offside there but the commentators didnt even say anything


----------



## CGS

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Henry scored? :lmao DA KING IS BACK


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Fuck everyone in Arsenal asides from Henry. A 34 year old man just embarrassed everyone on the pitch within 10 minutes.

Henry, is, God.

Also, your puny human rules of 'offside' dont apply to the gods like Henry


----------



## united_07

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> DAT KING


??


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

He's no Heskey :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Sup with Henry's hobo beard? It's like the guy's been homeless :lmao


----------



## haribo

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> DAT KING


??


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Henry's goal kinda saved this game from been the worst ever.


----------



## TheRealThing

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Why does Arsenal always seem to have trouble finishing?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Damn right. Henry is the only fucking reason Im even watching this piece of shit game

Gave me flashbacks of some of my favourite days of the premier league


----------



## Joel

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> ??


Nah.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Just need Robert Pires, Freddy Ljungberg and Dennis Bergkamp now Arsene and you might have a decent team.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Henry being boss with that goal.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Take a bow Henry. Dream comeback. Legend.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Fuck the kids. Newcastle should bring back shearer, we should resign Zola, and United should drag Cantona back out and lets really make the premier league not suck again


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> Fuck the kids. Newcastle should bring back shearer, we should resign Zola, and United should drag Cantona back out and lets really make the premier league not suck again


:mark:


----------



## haribo

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Liverpool can bring back Robbie Fowler!

Wait, they already did. :hmm:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> Fuck the kids. Newcastle should bring back shearer, we should resign Zola, and United should drag Cantona back out and lets really make the premier league not suck again


You don't get Abramovich though. 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> Fuck the kids. Newcastle should bring back shearer, we should resign Zola, and United should drag Cantona back out and lets really make the premier league not suck again


Cantona has announced today he is going to run for the French President :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Didnt Cantona beat up a fan?  I cant imagine that makes him that popular. Plus, headbutt asides, Zouzou is the guy who did more for national france

Just saw the goal again. Not offside. Brilliant job by Henry scoping out the offside line and the ball. No need for speed or long runs, just clever positioning and clinical finishing. Cool as a cucumber.

He's a lost breed Henry. What a guy


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



haribo said:


> Liverpool can bring back Robbie Fowler!
> 
> Wait, they already did. :hmm:


I'm thinking that they should bring back a true legend...




Great finish from Henry by the way. Right position, cool head, left hand corner.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

good pass from song, as well.

Beckham should loan to United.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Is this Arsene's new thing to taunt the fans about not winning anything bringing back people from the good old days each year?

Campbell,Lehmann and now Henry?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

That was hands down the feel-good moment of the season.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

One of the few people who said "Fuck" instead of some sort of cheer when Henry scored. :no:

Incredibly frustrating to watch a game where one team is clearly of Premier League standard and the other isn't; we could barely get anything going and when we did, it usually ended with someone screwing up their ball control. Can't even blame the referee like a true football fan either, he barely did anything wrong. Oh, and Andros Townsend reminds me of an early-doors Theo Walcott - lots of pace, not a fucking clue what to do with it or when/where/if I ever should attempt to pass. Overall, huge gulf in quality and it pisses me off, 'cause we looked awful throughout.

And in line with what I said earlier... we lost on purpose so we wouldn't have to deal with HESKEY TIME.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Damn right, that was a beauty from Henry. one chance, one goal.

Players today can learn a thing or two from this God


----------



## CGS

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Is this Arsene's new thing to taunt the fans about not winning anything bringing back people from the good old days each year?
> 
> Campbell,Lehmann and now Henry?


at this rate it will be Bergkamp back next year :mark:


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> Damn right, that was a beauty from Henry. one chance, one goal.
> 
> Players today can learn a thing or two from this God


Here here, particularly wastes of space like Marouanne Chamakh and Andrei Arse-Shavings.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> at this rate it will be Bergkamp back next year :mark:


Pascal Cygan.

A man can dream.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> DAT KING


I was there. YOU JELLY?

On a side note, Chamakh is the worst player i've ever seen.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Hey Mikey, it's _Stewart_ Downing :side:


Henrys goal was really well taken, weird seeing him without the no 14 though.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Henrys goal really well taken. All the arsenal fans on twitter are happy. Bubble be burst soon though when Spurs go 9 points clear of us.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

*Henry still the man*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

thierry. finished ey? pace doesn't matter much to him coming off the bench, he is more intelligent than most opposition defenders, he knows where to run at the right time and it showed today, one chance, one goal. legend.

arshavin was far more active in play than he has been but he still didn't produce a good enough end product but was better than usual. chamakh was awful, never going to recover last year's early form. seb very harsh though, if he played every week in a side that played to his strengths he would be a good player, as he was last year before rvp stepped in and how he was at bordeaux, but has been very poor since. we played a system that suited him a little more last season that revolved around him holding the ball up for the CAMs and wingers into play but now it's much more quick breaks and direct, which doesn't suit him whatsoever as he isn't agile enough on the ground. need to sell both though, absorbing wages and important places that need to be filled with better quality. 

shame about coquelin's injury but i liked the look of nico when he came on, even though it was lower league opposition. squilacci carried by koscielny again. what a liability, than god for koscielny this season or we would be far more adrift than we are atm. superb all season. 

overall great night out with a great moment witnessing henry's goal, surely one of the moments of the season.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



CC91 said:


>


How many times has he done that? 2,000? Wasn't just the fact he scored; it was the fact he scored a fucking Thierry Henry goal. That's a Thierry Henry goal. The touch, the finish...Thierry Henry goal. 

This forum should be renamed ThierryHenryGoal.com.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Whats amazing is the way he simply 'knows' its going in. Doesnt even bother to follow up on it. He knows his skills, he knows his shots, he just slots it in and runs to celebrate


----------



## Joel

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



METTA WORLD PEACE said:


> How many times has he done that? 2,000? Wasn't just the fact he scored; it was the fact he scored a fucking Thierry Henry goal. That's a Thierry Henry goal. The touch, the finish...Thierry Henry goal.
> 
> This forum should be renamed ThierryHenryGoal.com.


I am all for that. Even though Henry and Bergkamp played for Arsenal, I see those two as damn Gods and can never hate them at all.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Give him the Ballon d'or. He scored against a team that'll be finishing 8 spots ahead of us in a few years. Shit, they gave him man of the match after he'd been on the pitch for, like, 8 minutes.

It was clearly the beard.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> I was there. YOU JELLY?
> 
> On a side note, Chamakh is the worst player i've ever seen.


You're a Leeds fan aren't you so you must have had mixed feelings like Melvis? 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

anyone else heard about eric cantona running for the french presidency? :lmao

^ i'm not a leeds fan but they've always been my favourite english team. however, my love for thierry overrides pretty much anything.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*

Yeah, Henry could've scored against my girlfriend and I'd still have went ballistic (in a totally happy man crush sort of way). I almost missed the game, too. Got home about 5 minutes before he came on, thankfully.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*










finally a leader we can get behind


----------



## united_07

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> finally a leader we can get behind


hey, he's was trying to kick racism out of football


----------



## Joel

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> hey, he's was trying to kick racism out of football


Someone needs to photoshop Suarez's head on that guy.





















Not John's though. Innocent till guilty!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Stuart Downing: The man with more arrests than Goals/Assists. (Prem Thread)*



TheRealThing said:


> Why does Arsenal always seem to have trouble finishing?


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Crisis at United! There is only 1 man who can save them now. The 1 they call Hesk*



redeadening said:


> There is denying terry was possibly best in the England at one point. Lampard was great at best but Terry always gave it 110% and was one of the reasons we got so far as a club. Born and bred Blue. From day one to the bitter end. Now he may be scum, he may be a horrible human being, he may suck in every way, but I know in the end of the day he is just as responsible for where Chelsea is today as Drogba, Makelele, Carvalho or any other mega signing we made. Maybe more
> 
> He may have declined in the last two or three years, but the man is world class. And I know alot say he is overrated and slow, but the results speak for themselves. I could even argue a few seasons he was our best player. The heart and soul of Chelsea. And even today, he can still bust out the suicide dives and great defensive displays. When he fucks up, insult him, but dont take away what he did for us.
> 
> He missed the penalty in 2008. Big whoop. Several people missed penalties in that match. *Alot of people believe we couldnt even have made it to that final if it wasnt for JT. *
> 
> God knows, the guy gets a bad rep around here. Alot of it from me. After Arsenal I was praying he would get rectal cancer and how he needs to hang it up. Extreme? Yeah. But he is getting on. But the fact is, and Franky himself should know this, as bad as players they may eventually become on the pitch, we wont ever forget what they did for the club and the fans


Idiotic press. Sorry but we're never going to agree on this. Look at Terry's career and you'll see that he only ever shined when he was working alongside a world class defender - Carvalho at Chelsea, Ferdinand at England. He is too slow and more importantly too slow to turn to have ever been a world class player and is proof of the flawed nature of the english youth system where big physical, cocky lads who shout and show leadership qualities are chosen over agile, graceful players who can actually read the game and are fast enough to react to it and respond accordingly. If Rooney had been the size of Iniesta (and I don't mean height) he wouldn't have been looked at in this country regardless of his stupendous skill and vision.

Also I care nothing for Terry's personal antics. Rooney seems just as bad and though it pains me to say it I can't deny his quality when he's on form. I'm also a massive fan of Tevez who has exposed himself as easily the biggest c**t in football over the past twelve months. I think Roy Keane is one of the all time greatest midfielders and the man is an utter psychopath. (though a well spoken one at that.)

My only vendetta against Terry is that I think he got lots of undeserved hype for not fucking up in a very talented team whilst being guided along by one of the best defenders of the past twenty years.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

THE KING is offsides.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



StarzNBarz said:


> THE KING is offsides.


He wasn't. 










Like a BOSS


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



StarzNBarz said:


> THE KING is offsides.


Disrespectful.

Sidenote: You come from the same country as GUNNAR NIELSON. Kiz is going to love you.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



StarzNBarz said:


> THE KING is offsides.


Treason.

Off with your head.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

the king is back, forza henry.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> the king is back, forza henry.



nah he's past it, NESTA will dominate him. 8*D


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Remember that time everyone hated Henry for cheating Ireland out of qualifying ? 
Funny how the entire nation has suddenly forgotten and is worshipping him again.

I didn't really care he did it mind you, as Celtic fans ruined Republic of Ireland for me a long long time ago.


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

no-one in this country gave a shit about henry cheating ireland. most of us laughed.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> nah he's past it, NESTA will dominate him. 8*D


NESTA is a fucking boss.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Even the Irish people were too drunk to care about Henry cheating them before long.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

The campaign for R.Ireland to be the 33rd team in the world cup was one of the most absurd things I've ever read. Sure they're going to put five teams in one of the groups and change the entire scheduling of the tournament... great plan. Anyway Henry did show his true colors that day but that shouldn't define his amazing career.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Remember that time everyone hated Henry for cheating *Ireland* out of qualifying ?
> Funny how the entire nation has suddenly forgotten and is worshipping him again.
> 
> I didn't really care he did it mind you, as Celtic fans ruined Republic of Ireland for me a long long time ago.


Who? 

Never heard of them.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Shepard said:


> nah he's past it, NESTA will dominate him. 8*D


nesta is the boss ok, he was the motm against barca in the 2-2 draw, that tackle against messi in that game was brillaint, messi had problems with him, so i would not be suprised at all if nesta dominates henry


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

I would love to see Milan of 03-07 take on Barcelona today. That would be some match.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Henry Hill said:


> I would love to see Milan of 03-07 take on Barcelona today. That would be some match.


actually milan of 1989-1994 against this barca would have been more epic.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Maybe. They were still really great a few years ago though, awesome keeper, Kaka at his scary best, Schevchenko a beast upfront and then there was the ageing but legendary back four as well as guys like Pirlo and Seedorf. Really exciting to watch. They could have easily won four champions leagues in that spell had they not fucked up the second leg against Deportivo in the weak year when Porto won it and the obvious Liverpool incident.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Henry Hill said:


> Maybe. They were still really great a few years ago though, awesome keeper, Kaka at his scary best, Schevchenko a beast upfront and then there was the ageing but legendary back four as well as guys like Pirlo and Seedorf. Really exciting to watch. They could have easily won four champions leagues in that spell had they not fucked up the second leg against Deportivo in the weak year when Porto won it and the obvious Liverpool incident.


agreed


----------



## Overrated

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Still buzzing from KING HENRY'S goal. So glad i went to the game :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> no-one in this country gave a shit about henry cheating ireland. most of us laughed.


.

Nobody gives a shit about Ireland. HENRY <3


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



> Ex-Manchester United football star and film actor Eric Cantona now appears to have turned his hand to politics.
> 
> He has written to France's elected mayors seeking 500 signatures needed to stand for the 2012 presidential vote, according to Liberation newspaper.
> 
> His goal is not the Elysee Palace, he says, but rather to highlight the plight of poor quality housing.
> 
> In his letter he calls himself as an "engaged citizen", speaking up for millions of forgotten families.
> 
> Referring to both his high level of sporting achievement and his "artistic activities", Eric Cantona, 45, told the paper he could have become involved in a variety of causes: "If I've chosen housing, it's because I think it's essential and affects 10 million people."
> 
> He added that it was important to act at a time in which he would be heard and said he was campaigning on behalf of the housing charity, the Abbe-Pierre Foundation (FAP), of which he is a patron.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-16483027

President Cantona?


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddbal...n-united-fan-to-punching-match-on-arcade-game

SECOND ONLY TO SHERRINGTON


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

wouldnt trust it, foy was somehow involved


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

mark hughes confirmed as qpr manager, signed a 2 and a half year deal

in other news roque santa cruz is off to qpr 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

As expected the FA confirm Kompany's ban stands, as they dismiss city's appeal


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

It was harsh but it's good for United so well done, FA.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Least we don't have to go up against him tomorrow & in two weeks time :hb:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

How many games is it 3 or 4?

To think it's only half of what suarez ban is :lmao:lmao:lmao

So harsh on vincent.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Fergie Association strikes again.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

I'd be angry if i was Milijas and kompany's got overturned.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> How many games is it 3 or 4?
> 
> To think it's only half of what suarez ban is :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> So harsh on vincent.


I thought it was 3 but apparently it's four


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Kompany ban = RATINGS. 8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

The more I see it, the more it looks like a red. It's pretty indisputable that he's off the ground, has no control over the tackle, studs are showing; there's no way that's not a sending off, the players all know the crackdown on these sorts of challenges. Pundits criticising it but saying its a red 'by the letter of the law' are quite funny, though.

It's almost a shame they didn't troll Mancini by tacking on a game for a frivolous appeal, but this'll do. Even if it does help Liverpool.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Demba Ba and Kompany gone , my dream team is taking hits.


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> The more I see it, the more it looks like a red. It's pretty indisputable that he's off the ground, has no control over the tackle, studs are showing; there's no way that's not a sending off, the players all know the crackdown on these sorts of challenges. Pundits criticising it but saying its a red 'by the letter of the law' are quite funny, though.
> 
> It's almost a shame they didn't troll Mancini by tacking on a game for a frivolous appeal, but this'll do. Even if it does help Liverpool.


How does he have no control? He won the ball...

His studs are showing but his legs aren't in the air. I say leg, only one leg was anywhere near the ball, it wasn't a two footed challenge. It wasn't even a foul, let alone a red card.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*













Mancini saying he hasn't got enough players and needs to spend :lmao:lmao:lmao, is he having a laugh. Don't city have a youth squad or reserve team?.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> The more I see it, the more it looks like a red. It's pretty indisputable that he's off the ground, has no control over the tackle, studs are showing; there's no way that's not a sending off, the players all know the crackdown on these sorts of challenges. Pundits criticising it but saying its a red 'by the letter of the law' are quite funny, though.
> 
> It's almost a shame they didn't troll Mancini by tacking on a game for a frivolous appeal, but this'll do. Even if it does help Liverpool.


he won the ball, and nani continued playing. in my opinion it was a yellow


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Henry looked like Ali Al-Habsi yesterday


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

So another of Wengers prodigies leaves the club without ever playing a single game for the team. What a great manager we have.

I remember all the big deal over us signing Luke Freeman for £200,000 just another waste.


----------



## Example

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Always a risk appealing a ban, ah well lets see how this billion dollar City team do without their captain. We been without our captain for most of this season. I think its going to hit them hard.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



POD said:


> Always a risk appealing a ban, ah well lets see how this billion dollar City team do without their captain. We been without our captain for most of this season. I think its going to hit them hard.


Still hope they give liverpool a good going over tomorrow.


----------



## Example

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Still hope they give liverpool a good going over tomorrow.


I'd rather Liverpool win than City. Going to be an interesting game considering Liverpool will be without Suarez and City without Kompany. Hope Cardiff get to the final and pull off and upset .


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

The way they broke down the Kompany challenge on the guardian podcast was good. I still don't think it was a sure fire red, but can certainly see why it was given.

I hope city stuff Liverpool. A red card or two would be good though.

Hughes will do very well at QPR, great manager at that level.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Downing & Carroll to continue their scoring ways now naturally :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Yeah, hopefully City batter Liverpool. It'll be shitty to see City win another trophy but I'd rather see Liverpool continue that great streak that they're on.

What is it now? 6 years? 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Well stewie has been doing some target practice off the field.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

hmm dont know who i want to win, liverpool are more likely to fuck it up in the final against a championship team, but then if they do win the press will be going on about 'king' kenny. So yeah probably leaning towards a city win


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

I'd rather a Liverpool win for the above reason. Cardiff/Palace would actually have a sniff of a chance.



Chain Gang solider said:


> I thought it was 3 but apparently it's four


Yeah, it would be 3 but since it's his second red of the season it's 4.


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

It'll be a lame duck final whatever the outcome of City/Pool.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

what do you expect, its the mickey mouse cup

is downing out on bail yet?


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Yeah apparently Downing was in training the other day.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

would be great if crystal palace wins the carling cup but i doubt it


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

come liverpool, play next game in 'that bitch had it coming' downing shirts :mark:


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16498907.stm

THE RAPIST.


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

I think we all know who the actual rapist is Woy Cech


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16498907.stm
> 
> THE RAPIST.


Chezzers has a wonderful sense of humour

Seriously though what a berk...


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16498907.stm
> 
> THE RAPIST.


:lmao Anyone who took offence to that needs a serious slap in the face.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> How does he have no control? He won the ball...
> 
> His studs are showing but his legs aren't in the air. I say leg, only one leg was anywhere near the ball, it wasn't a two footed challenge. It wasn't even a foul, let alone a red card.


He's entirely off the ground, once that happens he has no control over the tackle. He can't slow his momentum, he can't change direction, he can only pull his legs out of the challenge so much. He won the ball, but how much of that is down to Nani jumping out of the way instead of trying to nick the ball away, I don't know. 

If its not even a foul, why is Kompany's arm in the are waving at the ref before he's even got up? Nani's continuing with play, he took the ball, so he shouldn't be protesting if he hasn't done anything. I'd wager he, along with every player in the league, knows referees won't allow diving in like that, not anymore. 

I'm not going to change anyone's mind, and I don't particularly care if I do. All I know is since watching replays, I can see why he's been sent off with current rules. The ref made the decision, the FA upheld it, and there's going to be a reason for that. They're usually fairly good at rescindgmg cards, so if it wasn't a foul, I can't see why they made that decision.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao. Ahh Premier league the home of Racists, Women Beaters, Drunks, Rapists and those just not proud to be their skin colour 

WHAT A LEAGUE


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

+ Sex addicts.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

in the epl there is someone who is not a football


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> He's entirely off the ground, once that happens he has no control over the tackle. He can't slow his momentum, he can't change direction, he can only pull his legs out of the challenge so much. He won the ball, but how much of that is down to Nani jumping out of the way instead of trying to nick the ball away, I don't know.
> 
> If its not even a foul, why is Kompany's arm in the are waving at the ref before he's even got up? Nani's continuing with play, he took the ball, so he shouldn't be protesting if he hasn't done anything. I'd wager he, along with every player in the league, knows referees won't allow diving in like that, not anymore.
> 
> I'm not going to change anyone's mind, and I don't particularly care if I do. All I know is since watching replays, I can see why he's been sent off with current rules. The ref made the decision, the FA upheld it, and there's going to be a reason for that. They're usually fairly good at rescindgmg cards, so if it wasn't a foul, I can't see why they made that decision.


Conversely, why didn't Nani complain? It was Rooney that went up in the ref's face waving a card.

Of course he has some element of control, he's a skilled defender, he put a strong challenge in and won the ball. It wasn't malicious and nor was it "reckless endangerment" which I believe is how they word it. Honestly you might as well ban the slide tackle altogether if you think that's a foul (let alone a red). Compare it to something like this, which really is reckless and dangerous.

The FA rarely overturn decisions (unless it's something like the Rodwell tackle) because it makes their referees look incompetent and weak. The fact he's missing 4 matches because of it is laughable.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

i thought 2 legs = instant red?


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

I'll be honest I just went and re-watched it after typing that and it was worse than I originally thought. Definitely not worthy of a red both under the letter of the law and from just using some fucking common sense, but a foul and probably a yellow (i.e. excessive force).


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

:side: Not sure if said but........ Ryan Babel has gave out Evra's BBM Pin on twitter

Source: Fucked up liverpool fans.......and king kenny. :side:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> I'll be honest I just went and re-watched it after typing that and it was worse than I originally thought. Definitely not worthy of a red both under the letter of the law and from just using some fucking common sense, but a foul and probably a yellow (i.e. excessive force).


even i though it was a red card but after seeing the replay, nope. it was a yellow though


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

To be fair to Chezzers, he knows what a rapist looks like. Arshavin and Wenger are both at the same club.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Mancini saying he hasn't got enough players and needs to spend :lmao:lmao:lmao, is he having a laugh. Don't city have a youth squad or reserve team?.


do you actually read what he says? most managers would say what he does in his position. we have a squad of 19 outfield players + 3 keepers. right now we're missing kompany, yaya toure, kolo toure, balotelli, dzeko, silva, who are all fairly important names. that's only 13 available players to take to the field against liverpool, so guys like rekik, razak, suarez will play.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Nah, Suarez is banned silly. :side:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

What happened to Silva?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

ankle injury, probably out for 3-4 weeks. it's why he came off at half time


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

from redcafe :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Will you be posting images from AC Milan's forum or Inter Milan's forum next year, Mr. Pogba?


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

yes i am discussing the matter with nitromalta and reymysteriofan currently to decide which forum is the best


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Pogba to the top team in Malta?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

or maybe you could go down the patch of your good mate ravel cuntface and get one of those nice blue tops :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> or maybe you could go down the patch of your good mate ravel cuntface and get one of those nice blue tops :side:


him tweeting during the game on sunday, cant see him going to city



> RavelMorrison49 Ravel Ryan Morrison
> Roooooooney
> 
> RavelMorrison49 Ravel Ryan Morrison
> Woooooooooooooooow kompany
> 8 Jan
> 
> RavelMorrison49 Ravel Ryan Morrison
> My boy WELBZ ZUPZUP say nada ahahahahahahah xxxxx
> 8 Jan
> 
> RavelMorrison49 Ravel Ryan Morrison
> Roooooooooooney
> 8 Jan Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

RavelMorrison49 Ravel Ryan Morrison
My boy WELBZ ZUPZUP say nada ahahahahahahah xxxxx
8 Jan 

:lmao:lmao:lmao

English footballers just keep getting dumber.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> RavelMorrison49 Ravel Ryan Morrison
> My boy WELBZ ZUPZUP say nada ahahahahahahah xxxxx
> 8 Jan
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> English footballers just keep getting dumber.


What the hell is he trying to say?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

rioferdy5 shouldnt be giving english lessons

he just knows we're getting rooney for 60 mil.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

people reckon a tweet sent by rio this morning was directed at morrison



> Certain kids need their heads banging, they don't see what they got within reach, if only they FOCUSED 100%. Fix up, Make It Count.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao piss off you drug cheatin scumbag


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Kolo Toure?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

diet pills arent drugs


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> :lmao Anyone who took offence to that needs a serious slap in the face.


Even the victims of rape? Downing would be happy to oblige.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Yeah, ''diet pills''.

Anyway, Ravel strikes me as a dopey cunt.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> diet pills arent drugs


They are an illegal substance, which is worse then missing a test.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*









"I'm here for the long term"

:hmm:

when the final whistle of the season is blown and QPR are down....









"Cya later guys, I'm off"

8*D


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Didn't he leave Fulham after an 8th placed finish for bigger and better things? LOL


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Didn't he leave Fulham after an 8th placed finish for bigger and better things? LOL


That and the board didn't agree with his transfer targets or something.

or his deal ran out.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

He thought he was going to get the Villa job and ended up looking like a moron.

Agree with T-C though. He'll do well at QPR. He's a good manager at a midtable club. I think Nige would attest to this.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> He thought he was going to get the Villa job and ended up looking like a moron.
> 
> Agree with T-C though. He'll do well at QPR. He's a good manager at a midtable club. I think Nige would attest to this.


Damn, forgot he went in for the Villa job.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> He thought he was going to get the Villa job and ended up looking like a moron.
> 
> Agree with T-C though. He'll do well at QPR. He's a good manager at a midtable club. *I think Nige would attest to this*.


:agree:

You just have to look at his record. 8th at Fulham last year, and with us he came in when we were in decline like we are now. It was only four games in to the season and we had 2 points when for some reason I still don't know, Newcastle appointed Souness after sacking Sir Bobby.

We had a squad full or garbage with players on the last legs like Dominic Matteo, Craig Short, Lorenzo Amoruso (biggest waste of space I've ever had the misfortune to see in a Rovers shirt), Garry Flitcroft, Dwight Yorke & Andy Todd.

He managed to keep us up and finish 14th and the next season we finished 6th, never dropped out of the top 10 under him. He made some terrific signings too for good prices like Bellamy, Bentley, Samba (£400k!), Nelsen (Free), McCarthy & Santa Cruz.

Apparently we tried to get him back after the Bolton game but our amazing owners couldn't give him the assurances he wanted, probably that stop being weapons of mass proportions. Our loss & QPR's gain. They won't go down under him, I'm sure of it. He's a perfect fit for them.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

qpr wont go down with him, he is a good manager for mid-table clubs, so i see qpr surviving with him as a manager


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Any teams news on tonight's games?


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

a further update on the ravel morrison situation, on twitter he says he hasnt received a contract offer, which seems to suggest his contract isnt running out at the end of the season, despite what the papers are saying, he also favourited the tweet by rio which seemed to be directed at him and asked him for his blackberry pin :mark:


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Manchester City starting XI: Hart; Richards, Savic, Lescott, Clichy; A.Johnson, Barry, De Jong, Milner; Balotelli, Aguero

Subs: Pantilimon, Zabaleta, Kolarov, Onuoha, Hargreaves, Nasri, Dzeko

Liverpool starting XI: Reina; Kelly, Skrtel, Agger, Johnson; Spearing, Henderson, Gerrard; Downing, Carroll, Bellamy.

Subs: Doni; Jose Enrique, Coates, Kuyt, Carragher, Shelvey, Adam.

Looks good.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

I'm happy with that. But where's maxi


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

No Silva


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> No Silva


Yeah injured. 

City missing both Kompany and Silva, should still be able to beat Liverpool though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

THE KING balotelli to net a hat trick

i said about 4 pages ago silva's out for 3-4 weeks. rumours it's a broken foot


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> THE KING balotelli to net a hat trick
> 
> i said about 4 pages ago silva's out for 3-4 weeks.



Ahh fair do's.

Do fancy city tonight but wouldn't be suprised if stevie drags pool to a result.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

oh look, carroll is playing


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> oh look, carroll is playing


No worries for city's defence then.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

City won't be able to cope with BIG ANDY.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Andy looks like a massive meth head.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

we coped alright last time


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Lmao Blue Moon Rising.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

papa roberto saying silva should play against wigan :mark: :mark:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Howay City.

If City win the LC where does the European place go?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Hope it's a close game so pool have to go for it in 2nd leg, few days before fa cup game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Howay City.
> 
> If City win the LC where does the European place go?


runner up i thought

HARTDOG

we've come out looking garbage


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Carroll almost scoring. 

Surely it must happen tonight :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

CARROLL SO CLOSE


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Lol carroll thought he had a chance at scoring


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

FA cup goes to runner up if the winner's already in europe.

Not sure about LC anymore, might just drop to next team in league.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

umm where's the red there FOR INTENT REF OMG SCREWED US ALREADY


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> FA cup goes to runner up if the winner's already in europe.
> 
> Not sure about LC anymore, might just drop to next team in league.


I think the CC runners up to go to Europe as well.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

League Cup winner only gets europe. I remember if birmingham hadn't won the cup last year the european spot would've went to 7th, because we were hoping to get that at the time :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

So is 6th place already Europe? 

:mark: if a place goes to 7th this season.

Hart is fucking class.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Ahh my bad thought both make it. 

Ohhhh so close Stevie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

HARTDOG

AND AGAIN THE SUPREME


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

PENALTY 

Stevie G to take it plz. Ouch the last thing we need now is Agger seriously injured.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

PELENTY. (/Chris Waddle)

Savic looks terrible.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

PENALTY

Edit: Savic is awful


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> So is 6th place already Europe?
> 
> :mark: if a place goes to 7th this season.
> 
> Hart is fucking class.


I'm pretty sure 5th and 6th are already Europe, could be wrong though 

HARTDOG has been superb so far, stupid tackle for the pen.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Savic is a donkey.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

ffs savic

garbage cunt. no idea why he started


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Advantage Liverpool :mark:


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

STEVIEEEE FOCKIN GERRAAAARD

The fuck was Savic thinking :lmao


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

What a fuckin pen. Unstoppable. Have to admit it.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Stevie buries it.

Can't really appreciate how good he is since he's been out for so long.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

not winning this, we're not even scoring. our midfield is deplorable. zero creativity


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

city have been awful.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> city have been awful.


They look terrible without Silva, Kompany and Toure.


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

City's midfield looks atrocious without Yaya. Balotelli and Aguero have barely touched the ball.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Amazing how good pool look with gerrard and how important he is.

Aguero and mario will get frustrated playing with that midfield.


Mario is hilarious.


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Amazing how good pool look with gerrard and how important he is.


Most influential player on the planet of the past 10 years. The amount of last minute goals and virtuoso performances/carryjobs he's put in for Liverpool has been amazing. No one player more important to any club over that period.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

De Jong and Barry look like they are towing buses in midfield.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Carroll is so fricking godawful


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> So is 6th place already Europe?
> 
> :mark: if a place goes to 7th this season.
> 
> Hart is fucking class.


Not yet.

Positions 1-3 = Champions League Group Stage
Position 4 = Champions League Qualifier
Position 5 = Europa League
Position 6 = Europa League if the FA Cup winner and runner up are already in Europe
Position 7 = Europa League if the FA Cup winner, runner up and League Cup winner is already in Europe


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

lescott being unable to defend a horse says a lot.

fuck off adam you little shit


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Balotelli having one of those nights.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Kill him Mario kill him!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Adam is a horrible cunt he probably said something in his ear.


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Milner just saved Balotelli there.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Adam is a horrible cunt he probably said something in his ear.


Im guessing he called him "negrito" :side:


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Adam is a horrible cunt he probably said something in his ear.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



CyberWaste said:


>


Had a little niggle at him no doubt, which you would mario seems easy to wind up.

quality dive adam.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Ffs take downing off he's giving the ball to city all the time


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Drab, dire and grim.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Odds on a Mario sending off?

edit: Wouldn't waste your money :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Lol balotelli


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Never thought I would see City's defence making Carroll look actually threatening. Fuck.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

1-0 to dem Spurs. Come on!

With City missing the big guns, I hope & prey Spurs can catch them.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

that woke up the crowd


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Mario off


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Super Mario gone already?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

so we're going to take mario off for nasri, who will do even less. mario obviously isnt fit yet we've played him? come on roberto


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Poor Mario.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

why couldnt city play like this last week against liverpool :no:


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Why did Mario start? Baffling from Mancini. Did the same at the San Paolo, though Mario scored so I suppose it worked out.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

CITY IN CRISIS. IS THIS THE END OF THEIR SEASON RIGHT HERE?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Kompany and Silva are missed more than i thought.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Keep running at savic


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

im bemused at how far back we are sitting. johnson basically playing right back. try attacking and something might happen. savic is absolutely shitting himself.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> CITY IN CRISIS. IS THIS THE END OF THEIR SEASON RIGHT HERE?


REMINDS ME OF ARSENAL IN 08


DOWNWARD SPIRAL FROM NOW TIL END OF SEASON


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

hurray a shot!

god richards has been good. we're getting closer. bit by bit i guess


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Micah is class.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Richards is scary


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Richards is going to be the best in the world in a few years. He has everything.


----------



## Example

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> CITY IN CRISIS. IS THIS THE END OF THEIR SEASON RIGHT HERE?


They will just say that they will definately win the league due to them having less games.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

This match right now is essentially Richards/Hart Vs Liverpool. Everyone else from the City side have been gash.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

not sure why clichy is firing in so many crosses.

1. he cant cross
2. aguero wont be meeting too many crosses

why isnt that a card for gerrard, barry got sent off for that.


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Watch Capello not pick him for the Euro squad and play Glen Johnson.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

City need a result here coz I cant see them getting anything at Anfield in return leg.

Fucking Spurs :cuss:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

hart should be absolutely filthy at everyone bar richards and aj11. de jong, milner and barry need to do much more, at least we've looked better since nasri has come on. hopefully some things get said similar to the fa cup match at half time.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

this match suuuuuuuuuuuuuucks so much

so boring


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

World class punditry as usuall from shearer :no:


----------



## nazzac

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> this match suuuuuuuuuuuuuucks so much
> 
> so boring


which one? Not watching either tonight


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



nazzac said:


> which one? Not watching either tonight


Pool/city.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Richards is a TANK


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

HENDO and Johnson playing well. Downing has been garbage, looks like hes beating of someone was only a one time thing. 

Bellamy isn't playing in preferred position, he's been quiet.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Shame the final will feature palace or cardiff.

If we never fucked up the final could have been very tasty and make the cup mean alot more than it does.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

City struggling to capitalise on that moral victory last weekend.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Is zabaleta on the bench? get him on and savic off.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> City struggling to capitalise on that moral victory last weekend.


in their heads they are 3-0 up already


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

so if this game ends 1-0, and its 1-1 at anfield we go through right?

australia vs oman highlights on here :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Shame the final will feature palace or cardiff.
> 
> If we never fucked up the final could have been very tasty and make the cup mean alot more than it does.


I think the fact that Cardiff or Palace will be in the final makes it much better frankly. Always great and fun to see Underdogs go far.


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> so if this game ends 1-0, and its 1-1 at anfield we go through right?
> 
> australia vs oman highlights on here :lmao


pretty sure the away rule doesn't count in the carling cup


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

City really need to up the tempo if they want anything from this game.Seem a bit lost at the back without Kompany , BIG ANDY should have scored just like in the previous game and two decent saves from Hart.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> pretty sure the away rule doesn't count in the carling cup


I'm pretty sure it does.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I think the fact that Cardiff or Palace will be in the final makes it much better frankly. Always great and fun to see Underdogs go far.


The final will be a hammering, obviously you will be pleased with either of them in the final.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

i dont think liverpool will be sitting back in the second half, if they are that's a chance for us to try and get something


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Empty seats everywhere. What a shite club. The city is blue alright....


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> Empty seats everywhere. What a shite club. The city is blue alright....


Too difficult for them fans to get up from London to manchester on a wednesday night.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Some dive from agger as well, zero contact.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Bus well and truly parked now. Did expect a ton of goals and excitement since it's a cup semi and all.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

3cb's milner as a right wing back, it looks much like what we have against united in the second half.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> The final will be a hammering, obviously you will be pleased with either of them in the final.


Considering some of the premier league scorelines between the top sides had Man U and one of these guys made it it still could have been a hammering. I don't see a hammering though tbh. Reckon both Cardiff and Palace will go all out and take it 10x more serious than Pool or City, Especially City since they have the league too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Considering some of the premier league scorelines between the top sides had Man U and one of these guys made it it still could have been a hammering. I don't see a hammering though tbh. Reckon both Cardiff and Palace will go all out and take it 10x more serious than Pool or City, Especially City since they have the league too.


Kinda agree, think pool will want it more than city since it's an automatic path into europe aswell.

WTF Kun.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

need to take those chances


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Thank fuck Aguero :lmao

Wake Up Kelly!




WWE_TNA said:


> Kinda agree, think pool will want it more than city since it's an automatic path into europe aswell.
> 
> WTF Kun.


Yeah we will defo want it much more. Not only because it's a path into Europe but because it's our first final since 2007.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

ah so close there. much improved this half thank god. although it wasnt hard to be

who is this commentator, he's so boring. zero emotion whatsoever.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

You want Liverpool to win at Eastlands last week and they get hammered 3-0, thanks to a Reina blunder.

You want Liverpool to lose at Eastlands this week and they're winning 1-0, thanks to a great Reina save.

Moral of the story? Liverpool are cunts :side:.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Spurs are up 2-0. ARRY GONNA ARRY.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

if aguero had a left foot....

not sure i agree with johnson being taken off but we need something.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Spurs are in the race :mark:

'Arry is gonna 'Arry the league

I can imagine him saying something like "We don't like to talk about winning trophies, yeah we are going to win the league".


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> You want Liverpool to win at Eastlands last week and they get hammered 3-0, thanks to a Reina blunder.
> 
> You want Liverpool to lose at Eastlands this week and they're winning 1-0, thanks to a great Reina save.
> 
> Moral of the story? Liverpool are cunts :side:.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> Spurs are up 2-0. ARRY GONNA ARRY.















Is this a serie a game?


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Holy shit this is a terrible game.


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Liverpool games are usually terrible due to them having a good defence/shit attack.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Liverpool games are usually terrible due to them having a good defence/shit attack.


Ohh look another defender on the mighty jamie :no:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao fucks sake Dogleish, he's got about 6 buses parked on there now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

i feel we deserve a goal for this second half and hopefully we can get a ball through. we need savic and lescott pushing up, but savic is shitting himself to go past half way.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Liverpool should just all line up along the goal line.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

hahahaha about 6 or 7 at the back there.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

liverpool winning, suprised


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

carragher the little cuntstain frustrated he's garbage


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Reina 

Johnson - Kelly - Agger - Jamie - Srktel - Enrique 

What a defensive line!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

when things dont go your way, they really dont go your way

if we're going to have clichy bomb in so many crosses, at least make sure he can cross


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Crisis at city!!!! They have been shite to be fair.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

what a dive by dzecko.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Dzeko diving lump of shit.

1-0 leaves it nicely poised for 2nd leg.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

why is that not a red card to glen johnson?

2 feet studs up off the ground


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Well thank fuck we won that and have an advantage now but that game was pretty damn bad I gotta admit. No real excitment. Hopefully it's a good match at Anfield in a week and a half.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Clear red card. Gould have been given.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

What a waste of my life that was.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> why is that not a red card to glen johnson?
> 
> 2 feet studs up off the ground


Should have gone, by the letter of the law. Ticks all the boxes, probably only got away with it because he was slightly further away from the man when he got the ball. Refs need to apply consistency on those sorts of lunges though, either everyone goes or no-one does.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Mancini and city are done. Stick a fork in it son.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

what a belly flop by dzeko

IS THIS THE END OF MANCHESTER CITY FOOTBALL CLUB?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

What a crock of shit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

That was painful to watch, i won't watch the 2nd leg and it will end up a 4-3 cracker.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*










came in useful tonight for them


----------



## Destiny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Extremely happy with the win and the clean sheet. Match wasn't very exciting but it's a semi final, not suprised.

Looking forward to the next leg.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*










Referees trolling City.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

WHAT A DROPKICK BY JOHNSON. SUCH ELEVATION

that match was so bad i think it gave me cancer

now watch city buy hazard, gotze, soldado, gomez, remy, demba ba, modric, rooney, mata and pato.

even though in reality, they only player they need is....the man they call heskey!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

maybe if we surrounded the ref we could've got him sent off.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

So what do pool fans think of starting Doni alongside Reina for the 2nd leg and leaving Carroll on the bench?


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

nah never a red card, clearly his other leg was just giving him balance and clearly won the ball, would have been very surprised if he would of had a red there...


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Holy crap at that challenge :lmao million times worse than Kompany's.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

God what a waste of time that shit was. 

Fuck I can't stand Dalglish. Any top team would have realized how fucking awful City were and would have gone for the jugular, since there are two legs. What a shit display by playing 7 defenders.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

i wasted my time, this match was horrible. i dont think i need to see the 2nd leg


----------



## Destiny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



CyberWaste said:


> So what do pool fans think of starting Doni alongside Reina for the 2nd leg and leaving Carroll on the bench?


I dont mind, just as long as we win.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> maybe if we surrounded the ref we could've got him sent off.


Like this?










It's an artform, it needs to be practised. Here's a tip, get your most intimidating player and let him lead the the protests.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

just seen this on twitter :lmao



> Manchester City are missing a few things lately. One's a title. Two's Kompany and three's a crowd.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Thats half the reason he have BIG MAN and Torres

professional referee negotiators. you dont think we're paying them based on performances do you?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> just seen this on twitter :lmao


Wouldn't think it was a semi vs pool tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an artform, it needs to be practised. Here's a tip, get your most intimidating player and let him lead the the protests.













CHECK MATE.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

First team to keep City goalless at home this year, woooo. Six defenders get it done. :side:

:lmao @ Nasri being mad because he's been useless too.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Glen Johnson continuing his player of the season form.


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*






Winner.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> CHECK MATE.


The intimidating captain and the tall Dutch fella leading the protests with three players behind in both pictures. I think we might actually practice it after all.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Winterburn will never live that down when he shat himself when Di canio turned around.


----------



## Heel

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

City to bid for 15,000 of Arsenal's fans in the January transfer window.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> First team to keep City goalless at home this year, woooo. Six defenders get it done. :side:
> 
> :lmao @ Nasri being mad because he's been useless too.


3 games into 2012, must be proud.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

United couldn't do it. 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

city's fans. oh god. etihad expansion? sell out in cup semifinal and against united first. city desperately missing toure tonight, silva too. don't think kompany was as big a loss but he wouldn't have fucked up like savic.

spurs being 9 points ahead is extremely depressing, although i guess it's our time to feel that way for once and everyone knew they would dispose of everton at home. can't wait for arsene's lasagne to be prepared when they come to the grove. don't think it will be 9 points come end, arsenal recovering defenders and JW19 quickly now and tottenham still have some very tough games. unless we do something special in the window they are finishing above us. (we won't do anything special in window) although remember us in 07/08? never looked like dropping at christmas when we were top and flying but we collapsed by the end. possible for tottenham to do the same. they look very good at the minute but a couple of losses in the midst of their difficult run and it could be curtains for title challenge, but if they beat city at an extremely fortunate time as they are, then who knows? long way to run yet though. a hell of a lot can happen from now till end of season, look at us from 7 points from 7 games to 4th at new year. 

thank god for chelsea's dip this year, looks like it's us and them for 4th. still can't see 'pool going to the wire with a challenge.

i still fancy city, especially if they can pull the results out of the bag while kolo/yaya/kompany are out. united will be there though, no doubt. once city get big players back can't see a lot stopping them.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Arsenal may think they miss JW19, but the man they really miss is AS11. Thank fuck they have PM4.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Like T-C said we can put Doni alongside Reina in goal and then play 6 defenders along with Bellamy, Gerrard & Maxi tbh 

What a team/


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> city's fans. oh god. etihad expansion? sell out in cup semifinal and against united first. city desperately missing toure tonight, silva too. *don't think kompany was as big a loss but he wouldn't have fucked up like savic.*
> 
> spurs being 9 points ahead is extremely depressing, although i guess it's our time to feel that way for once and everyone knew they would dispose of everton at home. can't wait for arsene's lasagne to be prepared when they come to the grove. don't think it will be 9 points come end, arsenal recovering defenders and JW19 quickly now and tottenham still have some very tough games. unless we do something special in the window they are finishing above us. (we won't do anything special in window) although remember us in 07/08? never looked like dropping at christmas when we were top and flying but we collapsed by the end. possible for tottenham to do the same. they look very good at the minute but a couple of losses in the midst of their difficult run and it could be curtains for title challenge, but if they beat city at an extremely fortunate time as they are, then who knows? long way to run yet though. a hell of a lot can happen from now till end of season, look at us from 7 points from 7 games to 4th at new year.
> 
> thank god for chelsea's dip this year, looks like it's us and them for 4th. still can't see 'pool going to the wire with a challenge.
> 
> i still fancy city, especially if they can pull the results out of the bag while kolo/yaya/kompany are out. united will be there though, no doubt. once city get big players back can't see a lot stopping them.


he is their best defender and one of the best defender now. so it is a huge loss for them. they dont have a good replacement if i am not wrong.


----------



## Heel

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## STALKER

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao Liverpool should use 6 defenders more often, also i'm glad to see Stevie G back.


----------



## Example

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

City struggling already I see. Going to be a tough ask to get a result at Anfield after loosing an away goal. I can see City signing some new players in this window. After all the do have a small squad


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Tied for 2nd with United. 










TRIFFIC


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Heel said:


>


Top of the League.

Title should be, Liverpool fans get owned by Nasri. Funny Liverpool accent too.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao at that Nasri video.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Good response from Nasri. 

HAHA.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Samir Nasri, WHAT A CRIMINAL

breaking the speed limit like that. So much for Kompany's moral victory


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Livermore and Ekotto were outstanding tonight, cracking goal by Ekotto too.

Wolves at home next!


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

So confused about the whole Man City taking over the world of football thing.
I mean if I had any control over the team it would look nothing like that whatsoever.
Aguero was the only one playing tonight who could be made useful if he had better players around him.
Without Silva, Toure and Kompany, City are nothing.

Defensive duo of Savic and Lescott? For one of the "top" teams in the world.
Gareth Barry, James Milner, Adam Johnson top players?
At least Richards and Hart can actually pull out a good performance every now and then.
Nasri is less than a shadow of his former Arsenal self.
Dzeko has the first touch of a drunken elephant. (And the diving ability of Rivaldo)

Why don't they spend their money on the kind of depth that would actually help them?
Kompany, Toure, Silva, Aguero. Great backbone to the team. Without some of them, the rest are just terrible and boring and totally ineffective. 

In saying that Liverpool are also boring as shit without Suarez.
"And Andy Carroll loses the ball.....again".


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

World class players aren't going to sit on the bench you know?

Kompay, Toure and Silva are part of Man City's SPINE. If you take a spine out of any team, the team will struggle.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Do we have a spine? I cant tell anymore


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Hmmm... Probably not. It used to be Cech - Terry - Makelele - Lampard - Drogba.

The problem is only Makelele is gone, so our spine is all 100 years old and broken.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

we could resign makelele. i think hes at PSG

honestly, a new spine is shaping up. but we're missing huge chunks, so far all we have is ramires, mata and sturridge


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> World class players aren't going to sit on the bench you know?
> 
> Kompay, Toure and Silva are part of Man City's SPINE.* If you take a spine out of any team, the team will struggle*.


not always, ibra is the spine of milan, without him we defeated inter 3-0, drawn against barca 2-2



redeadening said:


> we could resign makelele. i think hes at PSG
> 
> honestly, a new spine is shaping up. but we're missing huge chunks, so far all we have is ramires, mata and sturridge


and torres :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> not always, ibra is the spine of milan, without him we defeated inter 3-0, drawn against barca 2-2


One player doesn't make a spine, RMF :lmao

Milan's spine is Thiago Silva, Boateng(?) and Ibra.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

i cant believe how Ramires, our worst player last season, is the guy holding this team together today

unbelievable how much impact he has in our games

It seems the most powerful position in the premier league is now, the box to box midfielder. just look at city without yaya.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> One player doesn't make a spine, RMF :lmao
> 
> *Milan's spine is Thiago Silva, Boateng(?) and Ibra.*


correct. would be great if tottenham wins the league, but i doubt it


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> i cant believe how Ramires, *our worst player last season*, is the guy holding this team together today
> 
> unbelievable how much impact he has in our games
> 
> It seems the most powerful position in the premier league is now, the box to box midfielder. just look at city without yaya.


That's kinda harsh. You could see improvement from him after January. Our worst player last year was probably Essien, for basically doing nothing at all.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Worst or not, he was fucking awful. I mean most people had thought carlo lost his mind when he signed him

his improvement is stunning. hell, you could even see his sheer influence in the match vs portsmouth. the very second we move him out of the DMF role and allow him to attack, the entire chelsea attacking line started attacking more aggressively. 3 goals in ten minutes, the moment he was unleashed.

hell, all he needs to work on his finishing and we could have truly epic player on our hands


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

so what is chelsea strongest line up?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

cech
ivanovic /luiz / terry /cole
romeu /ramires /????????(i hate mereiles and lampard equally)
sturridge / drogba / mata


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Ramires was class towards the end of last season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

so were KALOUDA. how did that turn out?


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> Worst or not, he was fucking awful. I mean most people had thought carlo lost his mind when he signed him


But that's because football fans are fickle and don't allow new players to new cultures to settle in. Once he got comfortable, he started to play well (around February).


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> city's fans. oh god. etihad expansion? sell out in cup semifinal and against united first. city desperately missing toure tonight, silva too. don't think kompany was as big a loss but he wouldn't have fucked up like savic.
> 
> spurs being 9 points ahead is extremely depressing, although i guess it's our time to feel that way for once and everyone knew they would dispose of everton at home. can't wait for arsene's lasagne to be prepared when they come to the grove. don't think it will be 9 points come end, arsenal recovering defenders and JW19 quickly now and tottenham still have some very tough games. unless we do something special in the window they are finishing above us. (we won't do anything special in window) although remember us in 07/08? never looked like dropping at christmas when we were top and flying but we collapsed by the end. possible for tottenham to do the same. they look very good at the minute but a couple of losses in the midst of their difficult run and it could be curtains for title challenge, but if they beat city at an extremely fortunate time as they are, then who knows? long way to run yet though. a hell of a lot can happen from now till end of season, look at us from 7 points from 7 games to 4th at new year.
> 
> thank god for chelsea's dip this year, looks like it's us and them for 4th. still can't see 'pool going to the wire with a challenge.
> 
> i still fancy city, especially if they can pull the results out of the bag while kolo/yaya/kompany are out. united will be there though, no doubt. once city get big players back can't see a lot stopping them.


As you said, it's bound to happen with Spurs. We've been the Kings of North London for a long time now, so it's Spurs' time--it seems for this season. It's sad as a Gooner but I'm happy that there is another team challenging the two Manchester clubs in what would have--otherwise--been a two-horse race. All of this is because of our own undoing, so can't say much.

City are bound to drop points. United have Fergie and the experience, so they won't fall down the order. You can't be sure about that with City. And Spurs being with them makes it equally competitive and exciting. I just don't want ManU to win the League, but as of now--they are still clear favorites.

For us, it will be very difficult if we don't get a proper winger and a fullback. We have dropped way too many points and the draws/loss against Wolves and Fulham were specifically due to the lack of fullbacks.

Personally, I wouldn't mind Kalou, if the rumors are true. He gives us a better option off the bench than any of our current players do, except the Ox but he's too young. It's ridiculous that we don't have a better player than Kalou on our bench. Ugh...

We've got the CL clash against Milan; the FA Cup, which most would think is our only chance of winning silverware this season, and the inevitable top-4 finish where Chelsea will give us a strong fight. We can't accomplish anything without our fullbacks being on the pitch for most games and also without a proper winger/attacker to replace Gervinho/Walcott during those crucial moments.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

I remember Ramires copped some criticism on here, and I said he would come good this season. He's in my fantasy team that I haven't checked since like the third week too. :side:

Saw the Nasri thing on FB. Laughed at him not being able to take any banter. I guess that shows part of why he's been so poor since moving to City.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Nasri has that sort of face you want to punch. such a cunt


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Heel said:


>


Wow, what a bunch of jealous pricks.


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> Nasri has that sort of face you want to punch. such a cunt


He looks like a lesbian, so maybe if you're DOWNING.

Him & Carroll look worse every time I see them. That horse tripping over ball gif couldn't be more appropriate.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I remember Ramires copped some criticism on here, and I said he would come good this season. He's in my fantasy team that I haven't checked since like the third week too. :side:
> 
> Saw the Nasri thing on FB. Laughed at him not being able to take any banter. I guess that shows part of why he's been so poor since moving to City.


I notice you also like to defend Luiz a lot.

Admit it BULK, you are a Chelsea fan!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

FORZA BRAZIL 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Disappointed with that pool fans/nasri video, expected some pool fans that are scousers and have a right laugh.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

it was pretty pathetic

TOP OF THE LEAGUE /speed off in 150k porsche.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

I like Nasri a lot more now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*










say hello to the israeli yaya toure. 



> Ashdod SC midfielder Nir Biton may be on verge of making a shock move to the English giant Manchester City.
> 
> Ashdod SC midfielder Nir Biton returned to Israel on Wednesday after a week-long trial at Manchester City, believing he is on the verge of making a shock move to the English giant.
> 
> The 20-year-old spent the past week training with the first team of the Premier League leader and relished every moment in Manchester.
> 
> “It was an experience of the highest possible level,” Biton said upon his arrival at Ben-Gurion Airport.
> 
> “I was at a world class club and all in all they hosted me perfectly. They made me feel like a part of Manchester City.
> 
> “From day one I focused on trying to impress the coaching staff. I was a little excited at the start, but I think that it went well overall and it was a really amazing experience.”
> 
> While Biton didn’t want to comment on his chances of joining City, his agent Dudu Dahan believes his client is on course to being signed by the richest club in world soccer.
> 
> “We didn’t go there for a holiday,” Dahan said. “We took this trial very seriously and I think Nir did his job the best way possible and we are now very positive about the future.”
> 
> Dahan said that he was told by City’s coaching staff that they are interested in bringing in Biton, who will only complete his mandatory IDF service later this year.
> 
> “In Biton’s final training session I spoke to the coaching staff and they told me that they are interested in Nir,” Dahan said.
> 
> “I don’t want to give too many details, but I am very happy that we received this news. I also want to add that there are other clubs that are interested in signing Biton right now. These are very respectable clubs in Europe, but our preference is City in light of the amazing treatment he was given and the way he blended in with some of the best players in the world.
> 
> “We are getting ready to begin negotiations and we will also speak with the IDF so that Nir will be able to leave for Manchester in the next two weeks.”


in a training match he scored twice and set up king mario. great to see us scoping everywhere for signings


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> I like Nasri a lot more now.


I commented on the video saying Nasri hasn't performed well this season, then got a reply saying "are you fucking stupid? his been awful this campaign". 

OK Random Scouser on video :side: 

Still Nasri owned the "scousers" in that car, instead of "top of the league" should have said "One weeks worth of my wages would feed the whole ofLiverpool for a month".


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

There were a million of possible responses Nasri could of given those Pool fans "Top of the League" being one of them

I Personally would of gone for "Hope you enjoy going back to your dead end job tomorow morning" or something that relates to bragging about my wealth


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Mancini and Gerrard having a little argument last night...

http://lfc.im/9k

Gerrard: ''You say...you say to the press...''

Mancini: ''I say what I want!''

:lmao


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



> Manchester City manager Roberto Mancini has insisted Glen Johnson's tackle on Joleon Lescott in the late stages of his side's League Cup semi-final first leg defeat to Liverpool was worse than the challenge that earned Vincent Kompany a red card against Manchester United on Sunday.
> Mancini clashed with Liverpool captain Steven Gerrard after the final whistle over the incident, and remained adamant that Johnson deserved more punishment, with not even a free kick awarded by referee Lee Mason.
> 
> "It was worse," Mancini claimed following the match. "This tackle was worse. Gerrard came to me and said I said something.
> 
> "It was not for Johnson. It is for the tackle. This tackle was worse than Vinny's. Everyone can see it."
> 
> The 47-year-old Italian went on to dismiss Gerrard's accusations of hypocrisy, with the England midfielder noting Mancini had been critical of what he perceived to be an attempt by Wayne Rooney to get Kompany sent off in the FA Cup tie at the Etihad Stadium.
> 
> "Steven Gerrard can say what he wants," Mancini said. "I said what I think. That is what I am used to doing.
> 
> "It is not important what Steven Gerrard or the other players have said."
> 
> Mancini admitted January could be a pivotal month for his side, with two straight losses recorded in the absence of the likes of Yaya Toure, Vincent Kompany and David Silva for one or both of the fixtures.
> 
> "We have just played two difficult games," he said.
> 
> "I knew this before, when I said that January will be an important month for us because we lose three or four important players."
> 
> The former Inter manager was unconcerned by the performance of young defender Stefan Savic, who conceded the decisive penalty in only his seventh start for the club.
> 
> "Savic needs to get experience," Mancini said.
> 
> "It is normal. He is young. Against a striker like [Andy] Carroll maybe he could have some difficulties. But in the second half it went better."


roberto mancini complaining. but i agree johnson tackle was worse than vincent


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Gerrard signs a new long term deal!

Those idiots in the video calling Nasri a nobody was hilarious, the irony!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Just think of the league titles stevie could have won if he moved on.

On the argument both have fair points, not sure really who to side for i had to pick a side (Maybe gerrard) but kompany should not have got a red card and johnson's tackle was worse.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



danny_boy said:


> There were a million of possible responses Nasri could of given those Pool fans "Top of the League" being one of them
> 
> I Personally would of gone for "Hope you enjoy going back to your dead end job tomorow morning" or something that relates to bragging about my wealth


Mario probably would have thrown burning handfuls of money at them, annoying everyone. Then, he'd probably rescue a drowning puppy the next day. He goes to extremes, but say what you will, he does seem to remain karmically neutral.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Just think of the league titles stevie could have won if he moved on.


He could have come to us in 2005, but he stayed and all he has to show for it is a FA Cup. Imagine if he did come:

Makelele
Gerrard Lampard​
:mark:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Gerrard and Lampard can't play in the same midfield  should know this by now, we've had it shoved down our throats for years.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

I really wish gerrard had joined us in 2005

instead he stuck with that dead end team


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Gerrard and Lampard can't play in the same midfield  should know this by now, we've had it shoved down our throats for years.


With Mourinho in charge and Makelele behind them, I'm 99% sure it would have worked.


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> I'm 99% sure it would have worked.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

With Makelele behind them, i think Lampard and Gerrard could of work for chelsea.


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> He could have come to us in 2005, but he stayed and all he has to show for it is a FA Cup. Imagine if he did come:
> 
> Makelele
> Gerrard Lampard​
> :mark:


winning that fa cup with liverpool would've meant more to him than winning a few trophies with chelsea. should be saluted for being one of the only players to stay loyal to the club he supports when bigger and better offers would have come his way.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> winning that fa cup with liverpool would've meant more to him than winning a few trophies with chelsea. should be saluted for being one of the only players to stay loyal to the club he supports when bigger and better offers would have come his way.


the other person who has been loyal to his club is francesco totti


----------



## Vader

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

How many 1 club players has there been in the past couple of decades (not including loans when they were kids)? There can't be too many.

Neville, Scholes, Giggs, Terry, Gerrard, Totti, Maldini, Xavi, Iniesta, Puyol, Casillas.

That's off the top of my head, immediately.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Loyalty is a rare thing in football these days.

Ledley King is another.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Vader13 said:


> How many 1 club players has there been in the past couple of decades (not including loans when they were kids)? There can't be too many.
> 
> Neville, Scholes, Giggs, Terry, Gerrard, Totti, Maldini, Xavi, Iniesta, Puyol, Casillas.
> 
> That's off the top of my head, immediately.


Guti, Adams, Ricken, Le Tiss, Carragher, Hibbert...De Rossi? Bit young to count.

And the father and son that played for Koln. Can't remember their names but I've heard it in a quiz.

Edit: The Cullmanns according to google. Daddy Bernhard from 70 to 84 and son Carsten from 98 to 2010.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Vader13 said:


> How many 1 club players has there been in the past couple of decades (not including loans when they were kids)? There can't be too many.
> 
> Neville, Scholes, Giggs, Terry, Gerrard, Totti, Maldini, Xavi, Iniesta, Puyol, Casillas.
> 
> That's off the top of my head, immediately.


ah john terry. what a hero


im gonna go out on a limb and say messi will probably be buried in barcelona too


----------



## Vader

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Guti is at Besiktas now.

Can't believe I forgot Adams and Le Tissier though.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> ah john terry. what a hero
> 
> 
> im gonna go out on a limb and say messi will probably be buried in barcelona too


Hero?

Typical average English centre half.

*runs*

Edit: Didn't know that about Guti. Thought he had retired. Superb player.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Guti's a free agent again now, just left Besiktas a couple of months ago.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Big Fat Sean said:


> Guti, Adams, Ricken, Le Tiss, Carragher, Hibbert...De Rossi? Bit young to count.
> 
> And the father and son that played for Koln. Can't remember their names but I've heard it in a quiz.
> 
> Edit: The Cullmanns according to google. Daddy Bernhard from 70 to 84 and son Carsten from 98 to 2010.


robbie keane 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> the other person who has been loyal to his club is francesco totti





Vader13 said:


> How many 1 club players has there been in the past couple of decades (not including loans when they were kids)? There can't be too many.
> 
> Neville, Scholes, Giggs, Terry, Gerrard, Totti, Maldini, Xavi, Iniesta, Puyol, Casillas.
> 
> That's off the top of my head, immediately.


These are all good shouts. Not sure if all them actually supported the club they played for though and other than Gerrard and Totti, none of them really had a better club to go too as they were winning things throughout their careers with Man Utd, Chelsea, Milan, Barca and Madrid. I know he wasn't at Newcastle his whole career, but Shearer is another example. He was linked with Man Utd for a very long time.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> robbie keane 8*D


He counts as despite playing for 10 teams, he supported each and every one as a kid and it was always his dream to play for each and every one.

Robbie


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Yeah, Shearer turned United down twice, when he came to us in 92 and when he left in 96.

I wouldn't get all too excited about Gerrard's loyalty though. Don't forget he put a transfer request in and only stayed because of the fans' reaction. He was all for going to Chelsea after winning the Champions League.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*










trippy


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Going a bit further back, but Franco Baresi stayed at Milan his entire career.

By the by: Terry had a short loan at Nottingham Forest.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Loyalty is a rare thing in football these days.
> 
> Ledley King is another.


Eh some cases don't really come down to loyalty. 

Raul is Real Madrid but if he wanted to continue playing and not waste away in the bench he had to leave. But everyone knows where his loyalty lies.


----------



## Joel

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> Eh some cases don't really come down to loyalty.
> 
> Raul is Real Madrid but if he wanted to continue playing and not waste away in the bench he had to leave. But everyone knows where his loyalty lies.


A very good point, EGame.

Just like Messi. His loyalties lie at Chelsea, but tbf to the world, he has to play for Barcelona.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> Eh some cases don't really come down to loyalty.
> 
> Raul is Real Madrid but if he wanted to continue playing and not waste away in the bench he had to leave. But everyone knows where his loyalty lies.


and raul also wanted to mantain his record of being the highest goal scorer in europe.




Joel said:


> A very good point, EGame.
> 
> Just like Messi. His loyalties lie at Chelsea, but tbf to the world, he has to play for Barcelona.


:lmao


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

I'm guessinjg 1 club players could apply to youth players in which case..


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> A very good point, EGame.
> 
> Just like Messi. His loyalties lie at Chelsea, but tbf to the world, he has to play for Barcelona.


Its true. Just like Tevez wants to be a member of parliment, but instead he's settled and become just a really scummy footballer


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> I notice you also like to defend Luiz a lot.
> 
> Admit it BULK, you are a Chelsea fan!








How can you not defend this man, clearly whenever AVB slates him he just nuzzles him with his hair like a big shaggy dog who he can't stay mad at 8*D


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Luiz needs to stop pranking around in training tbh. It's really affected his game. I mean, just look at the way he dribbles around these poles, terrible.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Nige™;10877075 said:



> Yeah, Shearer turned United down twice, when he came to us in 92 and when he left in 96.
> 
> I wouldn't get all too excited about Gerrard's loyalty though. Don't forget he put a transfer request in and only stayed because of the fans' reaction. He was all for going to Chelsea after winning the Champions League.


Twice, he put in a transfer request twice. Hardly smacks of loyalty...


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

United fans, is this real life?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> United fans, is this real life?


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16538969.stm

"Balotelli parked his Bentley outside then came in and was asking where the toilets were, then he went to the teachers' staff room.

After that he was just walking round campus like he owned the place and everyone was following him around."

Only Mario.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Such a boss.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/lfc-makes-new-friends-1

Not sure if this has already been posted. Hilarious.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



EGame said:


> United fans, is this real life?





redeadening said:


>


I don't think so, EGame.

*salute*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

silva confirmed for the wigan match :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Stevie G said:


> "This is the club I love and is the club I have supported since I was a young boy.












:side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Also, wasn't Michael Owen a Everton Fan as well as a kid 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Owen's only allegiance is to Pounds Sterling.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Andy Green @andersred
Only 4 PL clubs able to operate without owner support, MUFC, Arsenal, Spurs, Liverpool (now H+G debt repaid). Rest structurally loss making.

All teams who can't run without owner support shouldn't be allowed to qualify for CL in the prem. :side:


----------



## Example

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

There can't be that many teams Robbie Keane hasn't played for in the Premier League.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16538969.stm
> 
> "Balotelli parked his Bentley outside then came in and was asking where the toilets were, then he went to the teachers' staff room.
> 
> After that he was just walking round campus like he owned the place and everyone was following him around."
> 
> Only Mario.


:lmao this guy outdoes himself every time.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

mario is a boss,


----------



## Zen

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Super Mario: Balotelli does it again by stepping in to stop schoolyard bully

“After the fan revealed that he was being bullied, Mario drove the youngster and his mum over to the school in his ferrari and demanded a meeting with the headteacher.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Balotelli for school counselor.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Matador said:


> Super Mario: Balotelli does it again by stepping in to stop schoolyard bully
> 
> “After the fan revealed that he was being bullied, Mario drove the youngster and his mum over to the school in his ferrari and demanded a meeting with the headteacher.


you expect this from a boss


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/sami-carlsberg-hoping-to-send-fan-to-euros



> Sami & Carlsberg hoping to send fan to Euros
> 
> Sami Hyypia will be back at Anfield this weekend hoping to cheer a Liverpool fan towards winning an all expenses paid trip to UEFA EURO 2012™, courtesy of Carlsberg.
> 
> Our former Finnish star will take to the field at half-time during the Reds' clash with Stoke City where he will watch the lucky winner of a recent Carlsberg competition attempt to score a Kop end penalty.
> 
> Petri Heiska will be the man faced with the responsibility of netting from twelve yards past youth goalkeeper Tyrell Belford - and if he manages to score any of his three spot kicks then he'll be on his way to Poland and Ukraine this summer thanks to Carlsberg.
> 
> During his time on Merseyside, Petri will also be shown around the Reds' training base at Melwood and given the full VIP treatment by the Carlsberg team in Liverpool.


Hyypiä :mark:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

They showing the Liverpool game on tv (foxtel) ?

Expecting all the top teams to win comfortably tbh.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Viewers choice isn't advertised on the guide which is weird.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Viewers Choice was just advertised on FS1 then, so yeah, it's on.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

We may as well recruit Hyppia back. Man U got Scholes & Arsenal got Henry afterall


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Pair him up with COATES. :mark:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Coates/Hyppia

Faster than the speed of lightning.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

loliverpool fans, why do you want Hyppia back? When you can give Djmi Traoe a call...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Never heard of Djimi Traoe.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

However you spell that lad's name, I doubt it'd matter when his playing alongside Suarez.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

DJIMI is a CL winner, so he'd add some quality alongside SUAREZ. 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Didn't he also score 2 backheel own goals as well?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

If you're going to do it, do it in style.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

DAT DJIMI SWAG






Nothing on this though....


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

nah best own goal is this, scoring an own goal and braking your own nose at the same time takes some doing


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

I'm surprised you haven't mentioned ABEL XAVIER. Had Gascoigne reduced to tears when he left Everton






PLEEEASE DON'T GOOOOO ABEL, PLEEEEASE.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Liverpool XI: Reina, Johnson Skrtêl Agger Jose Enrique; Henderson Gerrard Adam Downing; Bellamy Carroll.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Us to beat the scum 6-0 today, just watch


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Scholes starts

MUFC Lindegaard, Evra, Rafael, Ferdinand, Evans, Scholes, Valencia, Nani, Carrick, Rooney, Welbeck


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Rafael for the motherfucking win. Nice team. Hope Scholes is ready.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Johnny evans is out for blood again, i wonder who the prick will injure this time


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao @ Scholes starting.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



NostalgicDave said:


> Johnny evans is out for blood again, i wonder who the prick will injure this time


Ironic coming from a Bolton fan. I hope he snaps that thug Davies' legs.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

the bench
De Gea, Giggs, Fabio, Pogba, Ji-Sung, Berbatov, Hernandez

pogba has been on the bench for the past few games, think this one might be the one when he actually gets on


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Would make my weekend if United dropped points and Spurs moved up.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Liverpool: Reina, Enrique, Coates, Carragher, Skrtel, Johnson, Adam, Henderson, Downing, Gerrard, Kuyt. Subs: Aurelio, Carroll, Doni, Shelvey, Kelly, Flanagan, Bellamy.

3-5-2 :side:

agger injured


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

It'd make my weekend for a repeat at the Bridge :side: like last season.

Nedum "Messi" Onuoha walked through the defense to score.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Downing + Kuyt, GOALS EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

it worked last season against...stoke i think :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

-----------------------------------Reina----------------------------------

------------Coates-----------Carra-------------Skrtel----------------

--Johnson-----------------------------------------------------Enrique--

--------------------Henderson---------Adam---------------------------

-------Gerrard----------------------------------------Downing----------

----------------------------------Kuyt------------------

LFCTV: Daniel Agger has picked up an injury but we aren't sure on the extent of it just yet.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> -----------------------------------Reina----------------------------------
> 
> ------------Coates-----------Carra-------------Skrtel----------------
> 
> --Johnson-----------------------------------------------------Enrique--
> 
> --------------------Henderson---------Adam---------------------------
> 
> -------Gerrard----------------------------------------Downing----------
> 
> ----------------------------------Kuyt------------------
> 
> LFCTV: Daniel Agger has picked up an injury but we aren't sure on the extent of it just yet.


Kuyt up top ? seems abit odd


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

I'm glad to see Rafael is starting at right back... the guy should have started the Newcastle game but was rested for some odd reason and then never featured in the City game. Maybe Ferguson is making sure Rafael doesn't get injured as he has had a bad spell of injuries the past year or so. A shame Smalling didn't make it, he was our only comfortable defender against City and looked so calm throughout and held Aguero at bay very well the entire game.

Evans being back is a plus and hopefully he doesn't get a sending off again. He's been solid so far this season when called upon and Ferdinand needs a good game as ever since the QPR game, he's not looked himself and has made several errors.

Rooney and Welbeck up front is good to see but I'd have started Hernandez. The guy could get some goals here and did so in the reverse fixture but I guess Welbeck rightfully deserves the start as he's been great since returning from injury. A shame De Gea is dropped once again, that isn't going to do good for his confidence. I can understand as Anders has been reliable all season pretty much but De Gea needs a chance to redeem himself after his mistake against Blackburn and this could have been the game for it.

Another positive is the return of Fabio; Evra will need a rest soon as he's been playing a lot of games for us and Fabio needs some game time. I would have rested Nani also for Park to get a game and it's strange Scholes is starting over the likes of Anderson, who isn't even featuring. Still, a very strong team and I fully expect the 3 points and a comfortable win today.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Agger injured? 

Hope it's not serious.

Interesting lineup to say the least. Hope kuyt finds some form.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Bolton lining up with a 4-2-3-1, i can see our fullbacks getting a hard time again today.

I bet scholes looks good today against reo-coker and muamba


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

http://www.zonalmarking.net/2011/02/03/liverpool-2-0-stoke-tactics/

we did the same thing against stoke last season


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> It'd make my weekend for a repeat at the Bridge :side: like last season.
> 
> Nedum "Messi" Onuoha walked through the defense to score.


that sounds like a typical day at the bridge


----------



## The Monster

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Foreshadowed said:


> I'm glad to see Rafael is starting at right back... the guy should have started the Newcastle game but was rested for some odd reason and then never featured in the City game. Maybe Ferguson is making sure Rafael doesn't get injured as he has had a bad spell of injuries the past year or so. A shame Smalling didn't make it, he was our only comfortable defender against City and looked so calm throughout and held Aguero at bay very well the entire game.
> 
> Evans being back is a plus and hopefully he doesn't get a sending off again. He's been solid so far this season when called upon and Ferdinand needs a good game as ever since the QPR game, he's not looked himself and has made several errors.
> 
> Rooney and Welbeck up front is good to see but I'd have started Hernandez. The guy could get some goals here and did so in the reverse fixture but I guess Welbeck rightfully deserves the start as he's been great since returning from injury. A shame De Gea is dropped once again, that isn't going to do good for his confidence. I can understand as Anders has been reliable all season pretty much but De Gea needs a chance to redeem himself after his mistake against Blackburn and this could have been the game for it.
> 
> Another positive is the return of Fabio; Evra will need a rest soon as he's been playing a lot of games for us and Fabio needs some game time. I would have rested Nani also for Park to get a game and it's strange Scholes is starting over the likes of Anderson, who isn't even featuring. Still, a very strong team and I fully expect the 3 points and a comfortable win today.


Believe Anderson got knock in training so is out of game.

Park been dire all season, as much as Nani can be hit & miss on LW, rather he was there then anyone else right now. Evra & Rio needs big performances cos next week we face Arsenal away in big game so need to get performance levels back up to standard so show can be trusted & good enough when travel to Emirates.

Nice to see Scholes starting, SAF must have ton faith in him. Considering this first match back where started, being at OT alongside Carrick think is great thing for him & fact Bolton play open game with no pressure on anyone suits Scholes & the team perfectly. 

Don’t agree with Chicha starting mate, Welbeck has more all round game & gives team more options up front when there, I love Hernandez but he never gets involved in build up play & rather play off shoulder, with Welbeck he ran down channels or come deep but clever that stays around Rooney in no.10 Role, when Rooney drops deep he comes closer to him then when Rooney about get ball then moves in between other teams CBs giving Rooney more space, Hernandez never do that bit of movement. His at best when Rooney or someone else in final 3rd about to deliver a dangerous ball & then Hernandez comes alive. 

Both them are different & each have there own qualities but right now Welbeck helps team out more. But not bad player to have on bench to change a game if needs must.

Jones & Smalling needed a rest, expect both actually start v Arsenal next week. Also glad have an actual RB at RB, hopefully Rafael doesn’t get injured because him & Toni on RW is perfect combo & balance, so much threat there. Glad see Evans back I actually think had alright season, just that mistakes made have cost us big time but before mistakes & when needed to come in his been very good just needs bit protection along side him, more exp & run of games. 

See Anders has been given nod now, see if stays there for next weeks game, if makes mistake today then DdG comes in vs Arsenal then we been same sitution as were in 05 with never ending cycle of rotating GKs being dropped cos each time the GK come in he would make mistake then other would replace him then so on & so fourth. 

Dont want a repeat performance v Blackburn 2 weeks back, get job done early so early goal would be nice, do pro job for whole 90mins this time, get 3 points wrapped up asap then can rest a few players for Arsenal game next weekend.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

No Samba today, good! Sell the cunt now after that stunt yesterday.


----------



## God™

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Torres has absolutely zero luck.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

torres is finding his form. he is just very unlucky not to score there. well it is good that chelsea winning.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Fucking Lampard.

My CP was finally clear of picreps too,hopefully we can pull it back :side:


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Torres has got to be the unluckiest guy in the world. Still happy, LAMPS!!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Any chance Liverpool and Stoke can both lose?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

good summary of lampard right there. does nothing of note, but ball bounces off him and he scored anyways

goddamn torres deserved that


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Goddammit bolton

Edit: YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!! fuck off Rooney.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

rooney missed a pen, torres deserved that goal, wolves is winning, i cant believe it


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Any chance Liverpool and Stoke can both lose?


Leave them alone, they both lose every week anyway 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

greatest team in the world down to wolves


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

droopy dog will not be pleased


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> I'm surprised you haven't mentioned ABEL XAVIER. Had Gascoigne reduced to tears when he left Everton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEEEASE DON'T GOOOOO ABEL, PLEEEEASE.


Wigan and Blackpool in league 1 on that video, still had the old division names too.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

BOGDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNN

HES THE REAL RON WEASLY I TELL YOU, MAGICAL SAVE !


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

holy fuck what a shot by juan. and what a saveo


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

A loss for Spurs would be disastrous here.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

rooney needs to realise he needs to switch it up with penalties, every time he goes low down towards the left, and the last 2 have been saved


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

And off the back of that goal Tottenham are the first team to concede 1000 goals in the premier league 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Torres really has been lively today. him mata and cole have been our best players by far

send on sturridge in the second half!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

aaaaand torres just killed that guy


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Injury to Kilgallon is the last thing we need, terrible considering how well he's redeemed himself after being out the team so long.

Hopefully Turner is okay coming back from injury, we really can't afford any more losses at the back.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

PAUL SCHOLES HE SCORES GOALS


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

I realy think we deserved to go in level at the break, good defending and goalkeeping deserves rewards.

Bogdan has been fantastic


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

This is going all wrong.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

scholessssssssssssssssssssss. spurs losing to wolves is suprising


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

SCHOLES???

This is just crazy to me now. Just put Zola back in the Chelsea team while you're at it!


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

He scores goals my lord...

Feel good moment of the season.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



NostalgicDave said:


> I realy think we deserved to go in level at the break, good defending and goalkeeping deserves rewards.
> 
> Bogdan has been fantastic


well obviously not good enough defending to stop scholes scoring, deserved 1-0 lead, had 63% possession, 12 shots


also good to see rafael back


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> He scores goals my lord...
> 
> Feel good moment of the season.


Speak for yourself, that was a real sucker punch


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

shouldnt have scored, should've been off for that sickening kick to the bolton player. oxygen thief


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> He scores goals my lord...
> 
> *Feel good moment of the season.*


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

good 1st half for chelsea, deserved the lead. i think torres should start ahead of drogba.


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Would be typical Spurs if they lost here. No blaming lasagna this time.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Yakubu sent off :side: Steve Kean giving Fulham a chance, not enough though. Blackburn lead 1-0.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> shouldnt have scored, should've been off for that sickening kick to the bolton player. oxygen thief


Im not sure about a sending off but how is wasnt a yellow is beyond me, if it wasnt at old trafford it would have been. It was an awful challenge


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Fuck Henry, a FA cup goal against the Leeds scum? Nah.

Bolton should have been reduced to 10, if that isn't a goal scoring opportunity then I don't know what is.

Scholes and Carrick have been very good. Good to have Rafa back too.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo3NMH081g4

How unlucky is this guy?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



NostalgicDave said:


> Im not sure about a sending off but how is wasnt a yellow is beyond me, if it wasnt at old trafford it would have been. It was an awful challenge












I should wait until full-time before taking the piss but I'll risk it :side:.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

#BLACKBURNBLITZKRIEG by young and handsome steve kean

i think adebayor broke the premier league record for disallowed goals. RACIST FA!


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Knight should have been sent off for giving away the penalty, last man, challenge from behind


----------



## The Monster

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> Fuck Henry, a FA cup goal against the Leeds scum? Nah.
> 
> Bolton should have been reduced to 10, if that isn't a goal scoring opportunity then I don't know what is.
> 
> Scholes and Carrick have been very good. *Good to have Rafa back too*.


Cant say that mate, your Jinx it & Rafael get injuryed.

Great 1st half from us thats best played in awhile. No surprise that when play a good passing tempo, with good movement & got runners from deep while keeping some width we do well. Pulling Bolton all over pitch at times. Boton GK having good game but just when needed a killer goal before HT no real shock that Scholes is there to score, love that not lost his ability to always be at right place at right time not luck as always done it & still is. 

More goals for us in this game, dont want us to sit back we need closes GD gap as much as we can so if up performance bit more think score few more goals in 2nd half, we also cant give away silly chances like did v MCFC last week. Need hit bit good form for Arsenal game next week.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Darren pratley to come on and score 5 past lindegard


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

@ ManU fans

Don't be insecure so fast. You lot are winning the league anyway. If Spurs lose today, pretty much because I just can't see City edging United.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

well, thats it then. our seasons done. SHATTERD


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Ngog is utter shit, who the hell thought he was worth 4 million, there are much better strikers you could get for that price.

N he should have had a yellow card, this ref is lenient


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

MODRICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC

YEAH BABY.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> well, thats it then. our seasons done. SHATTERD


Ya Ya.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Lmao Rooney, take a seat on the bench son.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

WOW. It is not rooneys day today !


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



NostalgicDave said:


> Ngog is utter shit, who the hell thought he was worth 4 million, there are much better strikers you could get for that price.
> 
> N he should have had a yellow card, this ref is lenient


You paid FOUR MILLION POUNDS for N'Gog?

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Easily the best piece of business Dalglish has done at Liverpool.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> You paid FOUR MILLION POUNDS for N'Gog?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Easily the best piece of business Dalglish has done at Liverpool.


I know, liverpool must be laughing


----------



## God™

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Fuck off Dowd.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Dowd is such a bad official, Torres should have had a penalty and apparently he should have given another 1 to each side


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

On a side note, Essien about to come on, welcome back!!


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Game over, lets just hope that prick rooney doesnt score now


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Carrick has been impressive for the scum today it has to be said


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Liverpool are so bad. Unbelievably boring, too.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> Easily the best piece of business Dalglish has done at Liverpool.


that's not saying much


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Bloody hell Chelsea, making hard work of Sunderland for goodness sake!!


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

3-0, good performance, easily could have been more, especially if rooney would have converted a couple of his chances, the right side looked dangerous all match with valencia and rafael


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Ah well...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Yeah, good stuff today. Wiped out the Newcastle hit to the goal difference too which is a bonus. Valencia is a beast, he never tires. Rafael lasted 90 minutes, shock of the season. Evra was solid. Our centre midfielders scored. Good day.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Man, I forgot how great essien was until today. He's a hard working, hard tackling engine that drives all of chelsea forward.

Even though he wasnt on for long, he really made an impact. Pushed the entire team hard and knew how to gain possession and make smart calls


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Good win today rafael and valencia looked good and good to see carrick score.

Liverpool how dull and boring can you be and DEM KEAN TACTICS.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

#CHELSEACHARGE

Can go back up to 6th with a win tomorrow, thank you Liverpool for being so terribly inept.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

The MONVOLUTION had to be halted eventually, well played by the CHELSEACHARGE :side:

Norwich and Swansea at home next though, hopefully we can make up for today in those two games.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

We are just so feeble from an attacking standpoint, only with chung lee and holden in the side are we any good going forward with mark davies having someone to work with. We need out injured players back NOW or we are truly FUCKED


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

liverpool cant win against small team, seriously? well essien is really good, he made an impact, romeu, ramires and essien should start in midfield, meireles can fuck off. torres should start ahead of drogba, he was good in this game.


----------



## God™

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

I can't think of anything Meireles is actually good at.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

He's good at having shit hair and shit tattoos.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

he had a single good shot


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> liverpool cant win against small team, seriously? well essien is really good, he made an impact, romeu, ramires and essien should start in midfield, meireles can fuck off. *torres should start ahead of drogba, he was good in this game*.


Sure, one good game and he should start ahead of Drogba, lets first see how he does the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Where is that Liverpool crest laughing smiley gif? I think it needs to make an appearance.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



alfonsaaberg said:


> Sure, one good game and he should start ahead of Drogba, lets first see how he does the next couple of weeks.


he was good in the last two weeks also, and btw drogba has been poor recently


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

liverpool's heavy defensive tactics wont do much good against a team like stoke


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> liverpool's heavy defensive tactics wont do much good against a team like stoke


what, they played defensive against stoke? how pathetic kenny is.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> wait, they played defensive against stoke? how pathetic kenny is


i didnt watch the game. I just usually feel liverpool is more defence heavy. especially after they bored me to death after in the city game


----------



## haribo

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Liverpool 0-0 Stoke
Liverpool 1-1 Blackburn
Liverpool 0-0 Swansea
Liverpool 1-1 Norwich
Liverpool 1-1 Sunderland

7 draws out of 11 home games.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Good win for Rovers. 

Lol at Spurs.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Doing what we do best 8*D

Liverpool weren't boring, Stoke were boring, we defended for 90 mins and Liverpools shit attack couldn't get close (apart from Kuyts header)


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



haribo said:


> Liverpool 0-0 Stoke
> Liverpool 1-1 Blackburn
> Liverpool 0-0 Swansea
> Liverpool 1-1 Norwich
> Liverpool 1-1 Sunderland
> 
> 7 draws out of 11 home games.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

If Torres had scored that it would have been goal of the season. 

Another shitty and uninspired display by Liverpool, Dalglish is a muppet. 

I cannot believe Spurs didn't score a second, very unlucky but Ade was poor and Bale was having a bad day. It sucks, especially with playing City next week.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Taken off one of their forums........

fuck off stoke
fuck off pulis
fuck off howard webb
fuck off 5 at the back
fuck off stoke
fuck off stokes fans
fuck off stoke

fuck IN some new players....
...
fuck off stoke


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

I think Spurs will beat city.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> I think Spurs will beat city.


I see city smashing them and harry's bubble bursting.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

big afternoon of football next sunday, city vs spurs followed by arsenal vs united


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao at liverpool playing a 3-5-2, pathetic


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

city should be able to defeat spurs, i dont think spurs stand a chance against them.



Kiz said:


> :lmao at liverpool playing a 3-5-2, pathetic


:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



united_07 said:


> big afternoon of football next sunday, city vs spurs followed by arsenal vs united


City win and score draw :no:

Spurs and ourselves have tough run coming.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



tomkim said:


> Taken off one of their forums........
> 
> fuck off stoke
> fuck off pulis
> fuck off howard webb
> fuck off 5 at the back
> fuck off stoke
> fuck off stokes fans
> fuck off stoke
> 
> fuck IN some new players....
> ...
> fuck off stoke


:lmao

Should be fuck off Kenny.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

I hear gibbo had a good debut vs villa today.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Must win for us tomorrow.

Next Sunday is going to be incredible. Hopefully, North London prevails over Manchester.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Razor King said:


> Must win for us tomorrow.
> 
> Next Sunday is going to be incredible. Hopefully, North London prevails over Manchester.


The North East already has so should do


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Razor King said:


> Must win for us tomorrow.
> 
> Next Sunday is going to be incredible. Hopefully, North London prevails over Manchester.


fuck winning, nobody wins! ties for all!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

I'd 8 2 think it will end 5-1 to city again.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Nah, ties are Chelsea's forte. Arsenal only win (or lose). :side:

Jokes aside, I can't see either match being a tie.

Edit:

@ WWE TNA The odds of that happening is 1:6.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

i hope chelsea at least manages to stay on the 4th spot. i cant see them going to the 3rd spot.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

lolerpool 

depressing stuff indeed. Saw the lineup and didn't have any confindence at all. Why we are playing 3 - 5 - 2 when the other team has 1 striker on who isn't exactly fast or tricky like RVP, Rooney, Aguero etc.. Makese 0 sense

Also #KEANIN


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

you know...

i'm really starting to believe that Arsenal won't finish in the top four. Especially with Arsene saying that Arshavin and Chamakh won't be sold. And he's not looking to buy.

Please be a tactic to drive up/down prices.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Unless we are still in the race come March I'm gonna say Man U, City, Spurs & Chelsea with us and Arsenal behind.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

it's depressing.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



BOSS said:


> you know...
> 
> i'm really starting to believe that Arsenal won't finish in the top four. Especially with Arsene saying that Arshavin and Chamakh won't be sold. And he's not looking to buy.
> 
> Please be a tactic to drive up/down prices.


as crazy as it sounds, i think somehow arsenal would indeed be a better team if you sold chamakh and arshavin. and if they arent replaced, it would still be an improvement.

they're terrible to a stupid degree.

Barrios would be a decent buy for you guys.


----------



## CGS

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

NO they have RVP and KING HENRY. We have....Carroll

Yeah we need Barrios more.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Probably. Would mean more time for AOC on the wings.

There has got to be a youngster coming up through the ranks who is better than Chamakh..


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

a high schooler would be a better player than chamakh at this point


----------



## The Monster

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> I think Spurs will beat city.


*Whispers* So do I

I wondering if go 4-4-1-1 next weekend v Arsenal or go 4-3-3, what you think mate? 

We went 4-4-1-1 last year in April in PL when lost 1-0, you could tell Arsenal had advantage in MF area cos always had that extra man there, pressure also off them back then as out of PL title race & our away from all last season wasn’t good enough, Arsenal deserved win that day imo.

But when went 4-4-1-1/4-2-4 in Aug, AFC were out of form & had lot players out, making debuts & or players playing in different positions then usual position & we were in red hot form but even then gave away chances to Arsenal.

We do play open style game & regardless of this Arsenal team compared to others, they still good enough to use space other teams/we will give them & exploit it. Just worry with that gap in-between CM & CB being so clear, if go 4-4-1-1 Arsenal & in particular RvP will have free roam in that hole which something I don’t want to see happen.

Tactically it shall be very interesting to see how both teams go about it in what imo will be an important/big day in the PL title race. 

On Battle for 4th I actually thought before season began it would be (in order) MUFC, MCFC, CFC & LFC. 

But since then feel that Spurs finish at least 3rd (although after today’s 1-1 v Wolves at home now properly hit rough patch meaning lose ground in battle to finish in top 4), 2 Manchester club finish in top 2 in which order I do not know. But 4th spot is hard call, if Liverpool poor home form continues they won’t make 4th.

So can see going down to either Chelsea & Arsenal. Both of them making hard work of it, 1 game look pants then next look good, defense looks shambles then attacking side is blunt then everything looks good again, no middle ground. 

With Whilshere back soon for Arsenal, if hits form to help team enough in final stretch of season & RvP stays fit & keeps scoring, Arsenal will have good chance of finishing 4th. On Chelsea side of things, Essien being back is equally as important he like Whilshere if can find form as soon as possible and hits good form in final few months of season & can get Torres scoring goals they have every chance.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Monster i hope we go some variation of the 4-5-1/4-3-3 but who would you drop, we could play welbeck-rooney-valencia as the 3 and have rooney and welbeck rotate and drop nani? or play nani and drop welbeck.

If jones is fit and can play i'd like him to be apart of the 3 in midfield with carrick and giggs if not then carrick/giggs/park?

Or we could setup with more defensive wingers and have park and valencia as the wingers with rooney through the middle.

But i think the biggest problem is who plays in goal and can our defence be tight and look solid.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Nice to see Carrick play well today, Valencia was also very good today, Both played out of there skin. Hopefully we get Rooney off the Penalty taking duties tbh, His pens always seem to go at a height where if the keeper goes that way he saves it, Would like to see Nani or Berba take them.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

I think we are forgetting that we will be getting, ummm, Wilshere, Sagna, and Santos back next month, so according to Arsene: that's like three new signings. :shocked:

If we can get those players back in time, top-4 is given. I'm just hoping we get all players in for the CL clash against Milan though.

*Szczesny

Santos Vermaelen Koscielny Sagna

Arteta Song

Wilshere
Walcott---------Gervinho
RVP*​
We'd have Ramsey coming off the bench, along with AOC and Arshavin (yeah!). In terms of attack, it wouldn't be as bad as it is now. I think it's time AOC got the nod and I believe Park should get some time in the middle because he can't be worse than Chamakh, at this time.

I'm thinking Santos will be used on the left wing by Arsene, while we employ Gibbs (when he is fit) there as LB. Given our injuries, we're very limited right now. Otherwise, it's not a bad squad for a top-4 finish. We do need a back-up for RVP (PODOLSKI!!!!) and a LB because Gibbs is injured for 32 matches out of 36.


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

If Welbeck is injured then I hope we go 4-3-3/4-5-1, if not I hope Welbeck plays with Rooney off him.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

QPR basically missing all of their best players, so I'm fairly confident. Don't think the new manager syndrome will be enough for them.


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

hopefully macheda starts for QPR, would be good to see him score and get his confidence back


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> as crazy as it sounds, i think somehow arsenal would indeed be a better team if you sold chamakh and arshavin. and if they arent replaced, it would still be an improvement.
> 
> they're terrible to a stupid degree.
> 
> Barrios would be a decent buy for you guys.


 well arshavin is certainly better than chamakh


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

a raccoon would be a better striker than chamakh

arshavin tries though, you cant deny that


----------



## T-C

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> well arshavin is certainly better than chamakh


that's like saying having the measles is better than getting aids.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> a raccoon would be a better striker than chamakh
> 
> arshavin tries though, you cant deny that


i agree


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Carrick has been playing well for months. Hopefully Capello doesn't get any ideas.










Sexy pass. Too bad Welbeck ballsed it up, but he made up for it later.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



T-C said:


> that's like saying having the measles is better than getting aids.


i never meant that, both of them are terrible and should be replaced, i am just saying, arshavin>chamakh


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Rooney really is poor at penas he always put's it at perfect height for the keepers.


And scholes!!!!, yes you guessed motd.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Rooney really is poor at penas he always put's it at perfect height for the keepers.


He's no Shola. 

Carrick passes it in.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Fuck me "pundits" never even touched on valencia's triffic performance.


Yak's face was priceless when he got sent off.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

#KEANIN.

Hoilett this month/in the summer plz.

:lmao :lmao :lmao Larrson having a go at Torres for diving, christ almighty.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Sessegnon took a dump on that Chelsea defence. Sunderland could have easily drew.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Wish everybody on Match of the Day would shut up about the referee's, nobody is watching MOTD to hear constant whinging about the referee, people want to see Football on a Saturday night, really is embarssing.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

hahaha Kenny's post match interview what a glum, morbid sour prick he is.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Shane Long's dance before scoring his penalty was the highlight of a pretty dull Match of the Day. Terrible performance from Spurs, Chelsea's defence continuing to look like a skit from the Paramount Comedy Channel and Torres breaks his own record for hitting the crossbar in one season.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Henry Hill said:


> Shane Long's dance before scoring his penalty was the highlight of a pretty dull Match of the Day. Terrible performance from Spurs, Chelsea's defence continuing to look like a skit from the Paramount Comedy Channel and Torres breaks his own record for hitting the crossbar in one season.


torres is just unlucky, i agree on this post. completely true


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Should have at least been a 1-1 draw today...

fuck you Shearer :side: Torres is a cheat. Obviously went down too easy off Bardsley's knee.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

yeah well you didnt. suck on that

chelsea may be terrible but nobody is better at stopping a run of good results like us.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> hahaha Kenny's post match interview what a glum, morbid sour prick he is.


He's such a prick. I know Fergie can be a cranky bastard but Dalglish takes the award for the Premier League's uber-cunt manager. He can't go one single interview without giving a journalist/interviewer a snarky remark and looking smug after saying it.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



redeadening said:


> yeah well you didnt. suck on that
> 
> chelsea may be terrible but nobody is better at stopping a run of good results like us.


I know, that is why I said it should of........


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

i wont deny it. i was expecting a loss today.

especially considering the gaps in our defence can be seen from mars


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

liverpools league home record under hodgson is better than theirs under dalglish.

:lmao at whining about lack of strikepower when you start a guy who cant score upfront by himself basically.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

"Playing against stoke? At Anfield?"










"well then, i believe liverpool will be playing 3-5- fucking 2, that okay with you big andy?"


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Every time I see a Dalglish interview, he starts every one of his answers with "no", usually followed by a pause just to try and make it look like a stupid question, before carrying on with an answer. Always tries to make the interviewer feel like an idiot. Don't think i've ever seen him smile either. Absolute prick of a manager.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Kenny 'unsackable' dalglish

When do you think the honeymoon period will end?


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

They're not doing badly, Liverpool. I look at that team/squad and don't expect them to finish any higher than 6th. The problem is the colossal amounts of cash Dalglish has wasted. Especially considering he also got Bellamy for nothing, Enrique for half his value, 50 million for a past it Torres, and his best piece of business - somehow managing to get 4,000,000 English pounds for David N'Gog.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Thats the disturbing part. I think they spent around the same we did since 2008


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Seb said:


> They're not doing badly, Liverpool. I look at that team/squad and don't expect them to finish any higher than 6th. The problem is the colossal amounts of cash Dalglish has wasted. Especially considering he also got Bellamy for nothing, Enrique for half his value, 50 million for a past it Torres, and his best piece of business - somehow managing to get *4,000,000 English pounds for David N'Gog*.


that is amazing. 4 million for david, seriously


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

No Samba = win!

Great win yesterday considering the circumstances. No Samba, Yakubu sent off after 30 minutes at 0-0. Incredible! Like United, if we don't kick on and put some wins together, it won't mean anything. One win every now again won't be enough to survive now that QPR have Sparky.

Come on Newcastle. Backing the Ameobi today!8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

hopefully both qpr and swansea can win today :side:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Hopefully from a neutral standpoint that Swansea stick to there guns and continue there attacking football and don't park the bus today although if they were I wouldn't be to suprised


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Ben Arfa on the bench again. What more does he have to do just to get a game?

R.Taylor, Best and Shola ahead of him. You're mental, Pardew.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

SHOLA SWAG


----------



## united_07

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Macheda only on the bench


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Dreading our game away to Swansea, wouldn't surprise me if we're beat 1-0 or can only snatch a draw.

I reckon Toon are going to get a surprise and get beat 2-1 by QPR too.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

It's no surprise since we're all about hoofball now, but do we really need 2 target men? I love Shola but Best has been dire for ages, can't control a ball to save his life. 

Just hoping we can bully their defence. Santon to keep SWP out.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Santon to keep SWP out.


That would be a remarkably unremarkable achievement.

Nice performance by United yesterday. Lots of bitching about Rooney but I thought he played very well on the whole. Scholes scoring was epicness. Valencia has been SO good over the last month or so good it's unbelievable. Ridiculous to think he was being held in reserve and getting limited chances at right back. Says a lot about the guy that he waited for chance rather than bitch and moan. Love that man.

Hope we line up with Welbeck and Rooney against Arsenal (assuming Welbeck's fit). I know the 4-3-3 has had success in the past but fuck it, we should just go for it in that game IMO. We can outscore them.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> That would be a remarkably unremarkable achievement.


He tore us apart in the return game. We did have Taylor at LB, though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

how many times did ben arfa fuck pardew's wife. jesus


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Kiz said:


> how many times did ben arfa fuck pardew's wife. jesus


Probably the same amount of times Pardew fucked Jose Fonte's wife


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

QPR are bossing this game atm.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Ray Wilkins is a fucking retard. He's actually injured and Ray's spent 5 minutes telling him to get up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

this derry tackle proving why intent is garbage. kompany barely connects with nani, yet gets sent off. derry goes in 1 footed, cabaye gets stretchered off yet it's a yellow. absolute wank rule


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Very strong rumours Arteta won't start today. Well that has pretty much buried what chances we had of the 3 points. We'll lose possession a lot more without him, and you can't afford to do that against a very technically proficient side in Swansea who keep the ball for fun. I imagine it will be a 0-0 or 1-1. Can't see us getting beat but can't see us winning either. At least Per recovered, Squilacci starting would be horiffic, no matter how little Swansea create in terms of chances. We'll have to keep ball immaculately and press high to win here. 


Cabaye off on stretcher. Doesn't look too serious though, top class player.

Kompany sent off for 2 footed challenge which could have been very dangerous. Far more likely you will get more seriously injured if you suffer 2 footed challenge than 1 footed. Everyone complains about it but when you see a Ramsey or an Eduardo it makes the rule sensible. Very debatable at the minute and the higher powers need to come out and say what a red card is for what type of tackle.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

ARFA


----------



## Melvis

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Hatem :mark:

Wilkins is really pissing me off, and usually I don't mind him.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

That shut Wilkins up.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Wilkins is always a cock. 

Although to clarify what I said earlier, that Derry challenge was a lot worse than Kompany, referees need to decide whether a 2 footed challenge that doesn't hurt anyone is a red, because of how dangerous it is, or to what extent a one footed challenge is that hurts someone. hard job, but at least they could maintain consistency in decisions on how serious challenges are, which they definitely don't. level of refereeing shocking here as usual.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Melvis said:


> Hatem :mark:
> 
> Wilkins is really pissing me off, and usually I don't mind him.


My word, that's harsh!




D'Angelo said:


> Wilkins is always a cock.
> 
> Although to clarify what I said earlier, that Derry challenge was a lot worse than Kompany, referees need to decide whether a 2 footed challenge that doesn't hurt anyone is a red, because of how dangerous it is, or to what extent a one footed challenge is that hurts someone. hard job, but at least they could maintain consistency in decisions on how serious challenges are.


Will never happen, that's too logical. FA don't do logic.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Wilkins is the biggest anti-newcastle commentator ever.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

BEST!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

:side:

and that is why you never question your manager.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> It's no surprise since we're all about hoofball now, but do we really need 2 target men? I love Shola but Best has been dire for ages, *can't control a ball to save his life.*
> 
> Just hoping we can bully their defence. Santon to keep SWP out.


Nice anti-jinx work there.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> Wilkins is always a cock.
> 
> Although to clarify what I said earlier, that Derry challenge was a lot worse than Kompany, referees need to decide whether a 2 footed challenge that doesn't hurt anyone is a red, because of how dangerous it is, or to what extent a one footed challenge is that hurts someone. hard job, but at least they could maintain consistency in decisions on how serious challenges are, which they definitely don't. level of refereeing shocking here as usual.


agreed. each challenge should be judged based on the result, not what could happen. it doesnt make any sense whatsoever.

bothroyd with another challenge that's much more dangerous.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Nige™ said:


> My word, that's harsh!


My word, but he's so annoying. My word.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Nice anti-jinx work there.


Don't be using hindsight against me :side:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> Wilkins is always a cock.
> 
> Although to clarify what I said earlier, that Derry challenge was a lot worse than Kompany, referees need to decide whether a 2 footed challenge that doesn't hurt anyone is a red, because of how dangerous it is, or to what extent a one footed challenge is that hurts someone. hard job, but at least they could *maintain consistency* in decisions on how serious challenges are, which they definitely don't. level of refereeing shocking here as usual.


You cannot have consistency because refree's just like fans all have different interpatations and opinions of what justifies a Warning/Yellow/Red


----------



## Vader

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Didn't Eduardo's leg get raped by a one footed tackle/assault?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Melvis said:


> My word, but he's so annoying. My word.


"Get up and get on with the game." Cabaye gets stretchered off.

Pathetic.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> "Get up and get on with the game." Cabaye gets stretchered off.
> 
> Pathetic.


This.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Cabaye got stretchered off like a boss to be fair.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Don't be using hindsight against me :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Missing XI: Fabianski; Jenkinson, Sagna, Vermaelen, Santos; Coquelin, Wilshere, Arteta; Gervinho, Chamakh, Rosicky. Bench: Diaby, Gibbs

Someone just tweeted this from our injured/missing players. Insane :lmao However I think Rosicky is fit.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

hope swansea pick a point at least, chelsea need to stay on top 4.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> Missing XI: Fabianski; Jenkinson, Sagna, Vermaelen, Santos; Coquelin, Wilshere, Arteta; Gervinho, Chamakh, Rosicky. Bench: Diaby, Gibbs
> 
> Someone just tweeted this from our injured/missing players. Insane :lmao However I think Rosicky is fit.


We won't get anything from the game today, I'm telling ya


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Will Vermaelen miss the United game?

Wilkins obviously had some horrible experiences with a Newcastle bird (understandable), he fucking hates them.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Yep, Newcastle birds are pure muck.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

On Vermaelen, he should be back for the United game, as may Sagna. Also John Cross (Mirror journo) has just said Arteta should be back for the United game. Can only see Sagna on the bench at the most, but I think TV5 and MA8 will start. If they don't we won't win.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Rosicky was ill mid-week. As was Mertesacker, both should be back for the Utd game, or even today.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

My god Ray Wilkins hates Ben Arfa!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

If St James Park/Sports Direct Arena had an arse, Ray Wilkins lips would be superglued to it


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

How is he kissing it's arse? All he's done is cry on about how the crowd has been quiet (they haven't tbh) and how crap Ben Arfa is.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



For The Win said:


> How is he kissing it's arse? All he's done is cry on about how the crowd has been quiet (they haven't tbh) and how crap Ben Arfa is.


He does love a good honest English player though. Ryan Taylor...My word.

KIKO TO THE RESCUSE


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Perhaps, I just wish he'd shut the fuck up. Why the hell do SS have him on commentary?


----------



## Melvis

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

My favourite Wilkins-isms so far are "Best needs to be more lively" while he's hobbling with a possible injury, and "QPR are playing a 4-4-2, nothing less", as well as his helpful advice to Cabaye about how to deal with his injury... by playing on it.

TACTICAL MASTERMIND RAY WILKINS


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

If Newcastle had made the tackle Macheda just did, Wilkins would of had a field day.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

That was dire.

Umm, top 6 though.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Boring game, 1 shot on target by Newcastle was all they needed.

Arsenal up next, hopefully we win, as we need it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Sinclair/Dyer v Miquel/Djourou. My word those two young men against those two men is problematic.

Why haven't we signed an LB yet Arsene? Anyone, just anyone on loan. Apart from Wayne Bridge.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

please be wayne bridge


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Arshavin starting over Henry? lolololololol

Should be a good game. Two of the more entertaining teams in the league.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

I have a bad feeling. 

Come on, Henry!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Henry would be absolutely knackered playing 90 mins in this pace chasing the ball. Think he is more suited to coming on and exposing tired defenses like he did against Leeds. AA23 a lot fitter to start the game. I would start AOC over both any day, even though he wasn't the best v Leeds he can still create a lot from the wing. Arshavin was decent v Leeds but we still need a lot more quality if he wants to fill Gervinho's boots, who while very wasteful is still one of our most productive players.


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

He's 34, not 54. It's not like he'd have to a lot of chasing the ball anyway, and i'm pretty sure Wenger said he was already fit to start for the Leeds game, let alone this one. Arshavin may be fitter, but he's also absolute trash.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Looking forward to this. QPR losing to stay in the bottom three, good day so far. Come on Swansea! Stick it to the southern cunts.8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Henry to come on an score the winner. 

Pls.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Great ball from AA23 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Dutch masterclass.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

"Absolute trash" Arshavin with a good ball into the best striker in the world.

*Waits for Djourou to fuck up and we lose*

Whilst I understand what you're saying Seb, Henry still has been playing in a much slower league, and our front 3 have been doing quite a bit of tracking already. If it was QPR at home then fine, he's good to start but here, it's a very difficult place to go for someone who isn't ready for this kind of occasion yet.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

RvP <3


----------



## Seb

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> "Absolute trash" Arshavin with a good ball into the best striker in the world.
> 
> *Waits for Djourou to fuck up and we lose*
> 
> Whilst I understand what you're saying Seb, Henry still has been playing in a much slower league, and our front 3 have been doing quite a bit of tracking already. If it was QPR at home then fine, he's good to start but here, it's a very difficult place to go for someone who isn't ready for this kind of occasion yet.


That goal was all about RVP. Lets not pretend that Arshavin isn't rubbish.

Don't worry though, Barca will take RVP off your hands in the summer. We'll even throw a couple of bones your way (Keita? Afellay?) :side:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

fuck, rvp scored. swansea will still get a point, pls


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

No Arsh ball no RvP goal 8*D Kos having to do a full back's job for them for the 1000th time this season. Ramsey concedes pen.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Szczesny was basically on his 6 yard line for that pen, would have been ridiculous if he'd have saved it.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

yeah 1-1


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

we looked like the newly promoted side there. swansea possession hurting us bad. miquel nowhere near ready, kos having to constantly fill in for him and not fit enough to push up into midfield to be able to take possession. midfield not keeping ball well enough. stopped pressing too early, and we're getting pressed high up instead. swansea by far better team at the moment. desperate for arteta in this game. benayoun and ramsey go forward straight away when we need to calm play down and we lose possession. theo woeful so far, nothing gone for him at all, running ball out of play, first touch poor.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Tidy finish from Dyer.


----------



## God™

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Swansea are incredibly fun to watch.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

That was a class finish and Dyer is getting better and better every time I see him


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

i am changing my opinion about swansea, they are after all fun to watch. forza swansea.


----------



## EGame

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Ramsay has been piss poor, dear lord.


----------



## God™

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Holy shit.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

This is fucking awesome.

3-2!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Get the fuck in there


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

What the fuck just happend there.. my tv goes fucking weird and now well apparently Arsenal are now level.... oh and now Swansea are back ahead.. what the fuck!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

:lmao 3-2


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

What the fuck Szczesny ?!? WHAT. THE. FUCK.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

This game is hilarious. Swansea are trolling.

Ramsey is shockingly overrated. Never seen the hype in him at all.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Feed the Ox :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

this sucks.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

this is hilarious.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

lose to fulham, draw with wolves, lose to swansea

clearly nothing is wrong, arsene. clearly. dumbass.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

31 goals conceded in 21 games, brilliant record


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

That was well and truly unbelievable Jeff


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

Djourou, Ramsey and Arshavin need to get the fuck out of the club, asap.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*

The league table = :yum:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

fuck Swansea


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: THE KING is back. (Prem Thread)*



BOSS said:


> lose to fulham, *draw with wolves*, lose to swansea
> 
> clearly nothing is wrong, arsene. clearly. dumbass.


Nothing wrong with drawing with Wolves


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Who do Arsenal have next?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Manchester United @ the emirates lol


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

and we have Swansea at home :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



For The Win said:


> Manchester United @ the emirates lol


I have such a horrible feeling about that game. I would feel better about it but the fact that we won 8-2 at OT makes some sort of payback inevitable IMO.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



For The Win said:


> Manchester United @ the emirates lol


Man U at home? Easy game.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

For any other team, besides Arsenal.


----------



## robvandamsleftfoot

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Good win for swansea today


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

The gap between Spurs and Arsenal now is nearly as big as the one between Gervinho's eyebrows and hairline


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> The gap between Spurs and Arsenal now is nearly as big as the one between Gervinho's eyebrows and hairline


:lmao

:flip


----------



## Razor King

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Ramsey is utterly useless. He is utterly useless.

All of our attacks broke down with Ramsey. His first touch is atrocious. I lost count of how many times he misplaced the passes and lost the ball. We looked absolutely pathetic in the middle without Arteta. I've said this for so long: Ramsey isn't good enough to be the engine behind our attacks. All he possesses is energy and is poor in every other department.

If I were Arsene, I'd just loan him out to another premiership club and play Arshavin in his place. Yeah, Arshavin has been poor himself, but he doesn't lose the ball nearly as much as Ramsey and isn't actually scared of the ball. Ramsey just panics when the ball is anywhere near him.

We looked a lot of lively after Henry and Rosicky came in and The Ox looks good in every game. It's time he starts and Rosicky should be starting ahead of Yossi.

Arsene got it all wrong--tactically. This game and the Fulham game. We lost today due to poor selection and the Fulham game due to poor strategy in the second half.

Dear lord, we badly missed Arteta today. Shows how he is the MVP of Arsenal after RVP. It pains me watching RVP isolated up front with not a single player with the ability to pass the ball to him in the penalty box.


----------



## CGS

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

FORZA SWANSEA


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

^ How's 7th treating you? :lol

Swansea are very impressive, would love to see all the promoted teams stay up. Looks likely too, at the expense of Wigan, Bolton and Blackburn.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

pretty meh on QPR, but credit to Swansea and Norwich.

They came to play, and came to win games. Not to just survive.


----------



## CGS

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Not bad for now. We're enjoying keeping it warm for you guys when you take it off us come may :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

This thread is rather long, I think we could do with a Europa League qualification discussion official thread.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Fuck off Wenger.

Thats all.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Fabregas said:


> Fuck off Wenger.
> 
> Thats all.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=s_nk8PzL0Zw#t=20s


----------



## Zen

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Brilliant Swansea!!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Ahem... Arsenal, where the fuck is the left back? I'm not an advocate of signing players for a quick fix but Santos is going to be out for a while, and you can't rely on Gibbs to go 5 games without an injury. Miquel not ready whatsoever and all full backs at some fault for goals, hilarious case of mismanagement that should have been solved in the summer. 

Seb's comment that Arsenal is RvP +10 others looking foolish. Desperately missed Arteta and the full backs today. Unbelievably reliant on Arteta. Ramsey tried to play that role and catastrophically failed, no maturity in the performance whatoever. Him and Benayoun just looked to go forward centrally whenever possible instead of calming the game down. We can't solely rely on Wilshere to come in and play like he did after this big injury either. I hope this makes people realise just how reliant we are on Arteta. People forget RvP was banging in the goals when we were losing, but now Arteta has improved us a lot in the middle the results have come. Imperative he, Kos and of course RvP stay fit.

Every single player of ours was below par, barring one. Koscielny was at fault for one of the goals and was caught ballwatching but he was basically doing the performance of 3 defenders for the whole game, he covered Miquel's ass an unacceptable amount of times. Miquel almost going forward too much, but he was too static and didn't offer anything going forward barring a few tidy overlaps and good crosses. Walcott was very poor first half, improved a little the second half but we still aren't playing to his strengths at all, we need to play it in front of him where he can run in behind defenses and cause trouble. AA23 not good enough today, started brightly but did fuck all second half. Henry/RvP partnership didn't work at all, you can see why he didn't start. Definitely not match fit regardless of what AW is saying to the press. RvP was poor as he has been in recent games, well taken goal in the end but whenever he got on the ball most of the time he went all Ramsey and tried over-ambitious flicks and skills to get out of situations when he had much better options available. Not really blaming him though considering he has been sensational this year, and is probably very tired.

The past summer was key in the near future of the club, and it was royally fucked up. LB, central midfielder, winger, striker all needed but not bought. LB inexcusable. We have lots of CMs but we need more quality. Wingers... Arshavin surely leaving, Theo inconsistent and AOC too young and Gervinho still wasteful. Strikers, Chamakh/Park backup. Inexcusable we haven't got better backups for an injury prone striker.

Oh, and why didn't Rosicky start? He looked far more comfortable on ball than most other mids that played. Should have played over Yossi/Ramsey.

Not sure what's going on with club/Wenger but nothing will be sorted this January. Far too difficult to do big business when players going to Euros next year, won't want to jeopardize Euro places on top of how hard it usually it is to buy. £50 million in the bank and it needs to be spent in the summer. 4th will be a great achievement but we need to build from that.

Oh well, only United next. Hopefully repeat last year's 1-0 where we were shit prior but still won. Forwards.


----------



## Seb

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

You are RVP +10 others. Take RVP out your team and you'd probably be 7th behind Liverpool. Carries the team on his back.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Every game Arsenal has won this season asides from one has had a RVP goal

just sayin


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

they depend a lot on rvp.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Arsenal would be fucked without RVP, plain & simple. How many goals would they get without him, seriously? Who else could get around 10 goals for them in his position? Chamakh, Park, please! Gervinho's okay but he's no RVP. Not many are.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Arsenal would be fucked without RVP, plain & simple. How many goals would they get without him, seriously? Who else could get around 10 goals for them in his position? Chamakh, Park, please! Gervinho's okay but he's no RVP. Not many are.


gervinho is good but he does not know how to score, his final passes and shot are awful, he is like robinho


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Robinho is pretty terrible.

He sucked today


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Arsenal would be fucked without RVP, plain & simple. How many goals would they get without him, seriously? Who else could get around 10 goals for them in his position? Chamakh, Park, please! Gervinho's okay but he's no RVP. Not many are.


Yeah, but if they don't got a guy like Arteta to build up the play it gets them nowhere.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Yeah it is true, without Robin Van Persie we're just a shitty mid table side. Quite sad how fast our fall from grace has been. Wenger needs to pull his thumb out or fuck off. We need a left back, badly, and a striker too to go with RvP or replace him when he is enviatably injured.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



redeadening said:


> Robinho is pretty terrible.
> 
> He sucked today


he comes as a sub in the last 30 minutes, you would not expect him to make an impact, one game does not make a player terrible,


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Ok, I'll rephrase. Overall hes overrated but today he was terrible.
Zero impact

Im surprised RVP has survived for so long, he usually snaps like a twig

He's being overplayed and sooner or later, something has gotta give


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

I'm amazed that Arsenal managed to find someone with a worse end product than Walcott, but Gervinho somehow manages it.

Typed that just as Theo scores on MOTD :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> he comes as a sub in the last 30 minutes, you would not expect him to make an impact, one game does not make a player terrible,


I'd say 5+ years of being absolute dogshit is enough to call him terrible.

I look at that Serie A table and the result hardly seems to be the disaster you're making it out to be. Only 1 point off Juventus and in the last 16 in the CL and you want the manager sacked?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

To be fair, he had today's tactics ALL wrong. Instead of playing a formation that worked, he instead used a formation built to counter inter's formation. Boateng was WAAAAAAAAAAAY out of position. And as much of a liability pato was, he was their best chance of breaking the deadlock


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



redeadening said:


> Ok, I'll rephrase. Overall hes overrated but today he was terrible.
> Zero impact
> 
> Im surprised RVP has survived for so long, he usually snaps like a twig
> 
> He's being overplayed and sooner or later, something has gotta give


can torres or drogba make an impact in 30 minutes? nope


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Seb said:


> I'd say 5+ years of being absolute dogshit is enough to call him terrible.
> 
> I look at that Serie A table and the result hardly seems to be the disaster you're making it out to be. Only 1 point off Juventus and in the last 16 in the CL and you want the manager sacked?


i know, i am just frustated. plus in all big games this season, we did bad(except against inter, super cup and barca). 




redeadening said:


> To be fair, he had today's tactics ALL wrong. Instead of playing a formation that worked, he instead used a formation built to counter inter's formation. Boateng was WAAAAAAAAAAAY out of position. And as much of a liability pato was, he was their best chance of breaking the deadlock


well true, boateng got used in playing as an attacking mid. tactics were wrong, i cant see us bouncing back after this, hope i am wrong


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> can torres or drogba make an impact in 30 minutes? nope


Drogba can and has.

And Torres when he knew how to play could too


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



redeadening said:


> Drogba can and has.
> 
> And Torres when he knew how to play could too


robinho could when he knew how to play , i meant the current ones, can they?, nope


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> robinho could when he knew how to play , i meant the current ones, can they?, nope


So when he was playing in Brazil?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

No i think he means when Robinho won that 'worst player' award in the serie A


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



redeadening said:


> No i think he means when Robinho won that 'worst player' award in the serie A


:lmao, i meant when he was playing in madrid in his first two years


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> :lmao, i meant when he was playing in madrid in his first two years


As a madrid fan i can tell you he was absolutely shit for us, i can't believe anyone still rates him.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

first two year he was not, from the matches i saw. well for us he is thrash. ronaldinho was better for us than him, screw you allegri for selling pirlo and ronaldinho


----------



## Nige™

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



alfonsaaberg said:


> Yeah, but if they don't got a guy like Arteta to build up the play it gets them nowhere.


Everyone needs supply but teams also need goals. Arsenal with Arteta & Chamakh = fucked = Arsenal without RVP.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

if RVP had missed major time after the transfer window ended, Arsenal would probably somewhere midtable. 

So fortunate that he has stayed healthy.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> first two year he was not, from the matches i saw. well for us he is thrash. ronaldinho was better for us than him, screw you allegri for selling pirlo and ronaldinho


The thing about him was that he might have like one really good game, but then he would have 5 extremely bad ones in a row.


----------



## Joel

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Allegri didn't sell Pirlo. He left on a free (because he wanted to, not because Milan did - they offered him a new contract). Plus, Allegri doesn't decide who comes and goes.

And Ronaldinho doesn't care for football anymore.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



alfonsaaberg said:


> The thing about him was that he might have like one really good game, but then he would have 5 extremely bad ones in a row.


well yeah that is true.




Joel said:


> Allegri didn't sell Pirlo. He left on a free (because he wanted to, not because Milan did - they offered him a new contract). Plus, Allegri doesn't decide who comes and goes.
> 
> And Ronaldinho doesn't care for football anymore.


it was because of allegri, he did not play them. he benched them most of the time, which was stupid imo. hence pirlo and ronaldinho wanted to leave cause they did not get playing time.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

All I remember from his city run is that he thought he was playing for chelsea :lmao


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Yep Chelsea dodged a bullet on that one, but then again you did buy Torres:lmao


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



redeadening said:


> All I remember from his city run is that he thought he was playing for chelsea :lmao


dont laugh at robinho, he has done at least better for us than torres had done for you.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Dyer, Britton, Brendan and Swansea all fucking class. just shows anyone can play with a footballing philosophy just takes the right coaching and tactics.


----------



## Joel

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



reymisteriofan said:


> it was because of allegri, he did not play them. he benched them most of the time, which was stupid imo. hence pirlo and ronaldinho wanted to leave cause they did not get playing time.


Pirlo wanted to leave because he wanted a change of scenario.



> "I needed new challenges and I am increasingly convinced that I have made the right choice coming to Juventus," Pirlo told Tuttosport.
> 
> "I had the desire to begin a new adventure, but also curiosity."


No swipe at Allegri or Milan.

Ronaldinho was just past it. Why keep a footballer who rather party and constantly pour booze and fatty food down his body than play football?

Swansea have been really good, but people shouldn't look past the great job Lambart and Norwich have done too. I fancy them to take points off us next weekend.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Yeah Lambert is another fantastic manager and norwich are a good side they never give up and should of really took points of us.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Joel said:


> Pirlo wanted to leave because he wanted a change of scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> No swipe at Allegri or Milan.
> 
> Ronaldinho was just past it. Why keep a footballer who rather party and constantly pour booze and fatty food down his body than play football?
> 
> Swansea have been really good, but people shouldn't look past the great job Lambart and Norwich have done too. I fancy them to take points off us next weekend.


that could be true but the main reason why he left is because he was not used properly, it is obvious he will not say this, he is a class act. 

and forza swansea


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Dyer, Britton, Brendan and Swansea all fucking class. just shows anyone can play with a footballing philosophy just takes the right coaching and tactics.


Ehm, and the right players.

Well done to Swansea. Good to see them continuing to play well at home (even if we still have to go there ).


----------



## EGame

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Liberty Stadium >>>> Stamford Bridge and Ainfield


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

25 goals conceded away for Arsenal. Worst in the league. How long does it take Wenger to admit he's wrong?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



D'Angelo said:


> The past summer was key in the near future of the club, and it was royally fucked up. LB, central midfielder, winger, striker all needed but not bought. LB inexcusable. We have lots of CMs but we need more quality. Wingers... Arshavin surely leaving, Theo inconsistent and AOC too young and Gervinho still wasteful. Strikers, Chamakh/Park backup. Inexcusable we haven't got better backups for an injury prone striker.


Nail on head. This summer was the time to rebuild properly but for some reason we decided to try and buy quick fixes.

The game today was abysmal but we would of won with actual fullbacks playing. Going to be hard to convince RVP to stay, right now i can't see him staying but hopefully I'm wrong. Ramsey is getting too much stick from some Arsenal fans. He's only 21 and has had to come in and form a new partnership with Arteta all the while everyone wants him to be the new cesc. He's done well considering this time last year he was playing for Cardiff trying to regain some of his form and fitness.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

i dont think arsenal will reach a cl spot this season, they are wasting a lot of points, these are the types of matches you need win, chelsea is doing shit but they get the result, i think they will reach 4th spot. spurs 3rd and the manchesters on top 2.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Since Swansea won today, anyone think Wigan can do the same tomorrow?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

we're better than arsenal and wigan are worse than swansea, so i doubt it. hoping we belt them


----------



## Razor King

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Overrated said:


> Nail on head. This summer was the time to rebuild properly but for some reason we decided to try and buy quick fixes.
> 
> The game today was abysmal but we would of won with actual fullbacks playing. Going to be hard to convince RVP to stay, right now i can't see him staying but hopefully I'm wrong. *Ramsey is getting too much stick from some Arsenal fans. He's only 21 and has had to come in and form a new partnership with Arteta all the while everyone wants him to be the new cesc.* He's done well considering this time last year he was playing for Cardiff trying to regain some of his form and fitness.


Nobody wants him to be the new Cesc. We all want him to man-up and not be scared of the ball and pass accurately. That's all. His passing is ridiculous. He always tries to pull off overambitious flicks. He reminds me of this someone called Denilson.

The problem isn't Ramsey. He's just not prepared to be our top attacking midfielder yet. If anything, that's the position we should fill because Wilshere won't come any good this season. It will take him time to recover and we don't have that time.

Tactically, Wenger has been so stubborn this season, more so than ever. One of the major reasons why Arshavin has been poor at Arsenal is because he isn't a natural winger. He is an attacking midfield player who plays just behind the striker. He's forced into the wings by Wenger, as Wenger has a history of fiddling with players and their positions.

I'd be happy, if this were a transitional year and everything would be fine--next season. But it doesn't seem so. It hasn't for some time. Even next season, the fight is going to be for top-4 and I think, Gunner said it once: top-4 isn't an achievement for a club of Arsenal's stature. Personally, I'm not worried about a top-4 finish anymore. If we don't finish top-4, at least--there is a Europa League for us to try and win. Although, knowing Wenger, he'll just play the kids. Wait, he's playing the kids in the League too...


Edit:

If it weren't for RVP banging in the goals, we'd be out of the top-8 right now. If it weren't for Arteta's midfield presence, we'd have lost half of the games we won this season. Regardless, at the moment, Arsenal IS RVP, but Arteta has been the key behind us actually finishing off matches strongly. With Cesc and Nasri during the first half of last year, RVP was banging the goals too, but we weren't winning.

If we are to proceed into the QFs of the CL, RVP and Arteta HAVE TO remain fit. Swap anybody but these two are irreplaceable.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Mertesacker is the only truly irreplaceable Arsenal player.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

top 5 posession rates in europe

1. barca
2. bayern
3. city
4. real madrid
5. swansea

http://www.sportingintelligence.com...tter-that-proved-rovers-were-in-crisis150101/

ridiculous


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

City to beat Wigan 5-0.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Swansea has some very good midfield players. I'd imagine Joe Allen will find himself at a top eight club in time.


----------



## Joel

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Leon Britton has a better passing accuracy percentage than Xavi.

Sandro Rosell in the summer, "Leon has Barca DNA. We will bid £1m for him, Pep knows the values of the market, they must accept this bid, otherwise it is basically a kidnapp situation".


----------



## Nas

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

SWANSELONA


----------



## EGame

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Mertesacker is the only truly irreplaceable Arsenal player.


I lol'd.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Moussa Sow being linked with Liverpool FC. Saying it's his dream club, lol poor guy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



For The Win said:


> Moussa Sow being linked with Liverpool FC. Saying it's his dream club, lol poor guy.


Maybe he's the new robbie keane?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

You're Sow jelly, FTW. 8*D


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Razor King said:


> Nobody wants him to be the new Cesc. We all want him to man-up and not be scared of the ball and pass accurately. That's all. His passing is ridiculous. He always tries to pull off overambitious flicks. He reminds me of this someone called Denilson.
> 
> The problem isn't Ramsey. He's just not prepared to be our top attacking midfielder yet. If anything, that's the position we should fill because Wilshere won't come any good this season. It will take him time to recover and we don't have that time.
> 
> Tactically, Wenger has been so stubborn this season, more so than ever. One of the major reasons why Arshavin has been poor at Arsenal is because he isn't a natural winger. He is an attacking midfield player who plays just behind the striker. He's forced into the wings by Wenger, as Wenger has a history of fiddling with players and their positions.
> 
> I'd be happy, if this were a transitional year and everything would be fine--next season. But it doesn't seem so. It hasn't for some time. Even next season, the fight is going to be for top-4 and I think, Gunner said it once: top-4 isn't an achievement for a club of Arsenal's stature. Personally, I'm not worried about a top-4 finish anymore. If we don't finish top-4, at least--there is a Europa League for us to try and win. Although, knowing Wenger, he'll just play the kids. Wait, he's playing the kids in the League too...
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> If it weren't for RVP banging in the goals, we'd be out of the top-8 right now. If it weren't for Arteta's midfield presence, we'd have lost half of the games we won this season. Regardless, at the moment, Arsenal IS RVP, but Arteta has been the key behind us actually finishing off matches strongly. With Cesc and Nasri during the first half of last year, RVP was banging the goals too, but we weren't winning.
> 
> If we are to proceed into the QFs of the CL, RVP and Arteta HAVE TO remain fit. Swap anybody but these two are irreplaceable.


and once you get jack wilshere back, he would help a lot too


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

I Moussa stop being jealous 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



For The Win said:


> I Moussa stop being jealous 8*D


That was Sow much better than mine. Why Moussa you outdo me? :hmm:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*


----------



## Vader

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

You sound like Jar Jar Binks. Suicide is the only life option now.

EDIT: Motherfucker. (I realise there's a full 11 minutes since that post but I didn't refresh  )


----------



## Kiz

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Wigan: Al Habsi, Alcaraz, Caldwell, Figueroa, Stam, McCarthy, Gomez, McArthur, Crusat, Rodallega, Moses. Subs: Pollitt, Gohouri, Watson, Di Santo, McManaman, Boyce, Sammon. 

Man City: Hart, Zabaleta, Savic, Lescott, Clichy, Milner, Barry, Silva, Aguero, Nasri, Dzeko. Subs: Pantilimon, Johnson, Kolarov, Hargreaves, Onuoha, De Jong, Rekik. 

strong teams, moses will probably cause savic some problems, but pleased to see roberto give stefan some faith in the young lad. hopefully dzeko can net a few


----------



## Kiz

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

lescott you are a joke son. jesus almost cost us a goal


----------



## CGS

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Big man DZEKO


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

selfish victor moses... you're selfish.


----------



## Nas

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

lol, how did Man City not score just then?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

:lol WTF Dzeko?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

DARK MOYES


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

lol De Jong is crap compared to Barry.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Aguero what a miss. Darren Bent would have berried that.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



steamed hams said:


> lol De Jong is crap compared to Barry.


This is the worst insult possible


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Well that kind of handball offence in hockey or rugby would put you in the sin bin, another reason Sepp Blatter and fifa are awful.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Wigan are one of the worst PL teams I've ever seen. They'd struggle to to finish top half of the Championship.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Wouldn't have wanted to be a City fan for that game. I live with one and she was on edge most of the time. Good run from Agüero though. If he were HBA he might have scored... 
Not going to watch this post-match analysis for this simple reason; Words that rhyme: Sleeping pill. Rohypnol. Gary Neville. Coincidence? Well, they might not rhyme exactly, but you get the point.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

ordinary performance, but 3 points is 3 points. savic, nasri, silva and dzeko, aguero were all good/great, lescott and barry their deplorable worst, milner alright, made some good runs and tackles, adapting to a toure type role in the midfield. clichy defended well and made good runs, as did zabaleta. hart made that one good save by didnt really have much to do. at least wigan kept attacking us and didnt play a terrible defensive game where was had 70% possession and trying to pick a pass through 8 players in the box.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Kazz said:


> Wouldn't have wanted to be a City fan for that game. I live with one and she was on edge most of the time. Good run from Agüero though. If he were HBA he might have scored...
> Not going to watch this post-match analysis for this simple reason; Words that rhyme: Sleeping pill. Rohypnol. Gary Neville. Coincidence? Well, they might not rhyme exactly, but you get the point.


All Hatem Ben Arfa does is lose the ball and fuck up Newcastle's possession.

Come at me bro 8*D


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> Wigan are one of the worst PL teams I've ever seen. They'd struggle to to finish top half of the Championship.


I'm hoping they're relegated this season, they've clinged on for too long.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



For The Win said:


> All Hatem Ben Arfa does is lose the ball and fuck up Newcastle's possession.
> 
> Come at me bro 8*D


My word, is that you Ray?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

ordinary performance by city, i expected them to win by more but well they got the 3 points which is important


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



For The Win said:


> I'm hoping they're relegated this season, they've clinged on for too long.


I hope they stay forever. They give United 6 easy points every year while always fucking over Chelsea.8*D

I actually do feel bad for them though. Wigan's a rugby town, almost impossible to build a successful football team there.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Martinez just seems like a nice guy. I don't want to see him relegated.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> I actually do feel bad for them though. Wigan's a rugby town, almost impossible to build a successful football team there.


The North West is the most competitive region in the country with Bolton, Rovers, City, Man U, Liverpool, Everton all in the Premiership, then there's Blackpool, Burnley, Preston etc. It's just mental. Small towns with so many teams around them.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

I've not been on much the past couple of days so I thought I'd post some thoughts. Firstly, the United/Bolton game. United started off slow but once they picked up the pace and began to play a quick tempo to the game, things really started to pick up and flow well. The scoreline was actually flattering to Bolton as we should have scored a few more with Rooney finishing the game with no goals when really, he should have put 2 away. His penalty was awful and I agree, we need a new full-time penalty taker. I've never been keen on Rooney taking the penalties as he always hits the ball at a height for the keeper to save if they guess the right way. Still, besides his missed opportunities, Rooney had a decent game and help set up the goals for Scholes and Welbeck.

As for Scholes, he was very sloppy first half with his passes but that is to be expected with his first game back in the Premier League since last season. However, he made up for his mistakes by winning a few challenges for us and also getting the goal. The guy still has the instinct to get in the box and the right position at the right time to score a goal. Also, I saw The Monster's comment in response to my post about Welbeck/Hernandez. Let me just reiterate, I was suggesting that Welbeck be rested ready for the Arsenal game so he was fresh and I thought Chicharito would have been best to start as he's hardly featured recently and needs to regain some form and this could have been the game to do so. I agree Welbeck offers a lot more for the team as he holds the ball a lot better than Hernandez but I really wasn't comparing the two, just suggesting Hernandez could have got a game here so we had Welbeck fresh for the Arsenal game. Sure, Welbeck got the second goal and was solid throughout but he did pick up a nasty looking knock after he scored the goal. The same applies for me suggesting Park start over Nani. Park hasn't been in top form this season so far but it would have been a good time to rest Nani ahead of the Arsenal clash.

As for Man of the Match, it's hard to choose between Valencia, Carrick and Rafael. Valencia was epic throughout the entire game, he defended when Bolton were on the attack, took on players, beat his man with ease and supplied some dangerous crosses in the Bolton box. He was running up and down the pitch for the full 90 minutes and did so with a lot of energy for the entire game. A fantastic display. Carrick controlled the midfield for us and is a completely different player to the one that turned up last season. His passing range is back, with a prime example being the sublime pass he delivered for Welbeck in the first half from the half way line, which Welbeck should have scored. Carrick seems to be going in for challenges a lot more than what he did last season, where he would pull out a lot of times. He won the ball for us, made the right passes and got forward to help out in attack when needed to. He's getting forward a lot more also that what he did last season and scored a good goal with his left foot. Another great performance from Carrick.

In regards to Rafael, he was superb and it was nice to see an actual right back start for us. As I've said numerous times in this thread, Smalling has been a revelation for us at right back when he's had to fill in and Jones has done a good job there also but Rafael deserves to cement his place as our permanent right back. The guy has a lot of potential and talent to do so but unfortunately, injuries have held him back from doing so. In the 2008/2009 season, he introduced us to his talent and in the 2009/2010 season, he had some standout performances and I felt he was going to capitalise on that but he ended up picking up several injuries last season. This season has been the same but fingers crossed he can remain healthy for the duration of this second half to the season. As on Saturday against Bolton, he showed why he should be our permanent right back. He defended brilliantly and made one vital block in the second half to deny Bolton a chance, he made interceptions and tackles when Bolton were on the attack to win us the ball several times and he was great going forward. He's got some good chemistry with Valencia and Nani when playing on the right wing and really assists them when going forward. Rafael is also a very good crosser of the ball and did a couple of nice balls into the box and really helped Valencia on the right wing when on the charge forward. I'm hoping after his great display on Saturday he gets picked for the Arsenal game.

It's a tough choice but I may go with Valencia for Man of the Match, the guy was unreal all match. A few more notes, Ferdinand was solid also. The guy has made a few errors the last few games but against Bolton, he defended well and even at one point, helped us going forward on the attack. At one point, he was on the left wing, won the ball, played a quick one-two and then beat his man and cut inside and put a neat ball into Hernandez (I think) in the Bolton box. A surreal moment. Evans also had another good showing and did a decent job in defence and was also promising when he charged into the Bolton half. Evra was typical Evra, decent going forward but made mistakes at the back and left space for the Bolton winger to attack.

I also wanted to make a comment on Ray Wilkins; what a douche and every time I watch a game, he really irritates me. I always sigh when I hear he's commentating the match I'm watching. The guy was blatantly biased for the match and really disliked Newcastle, making a snide comment about Ben Arfa a few times when he came on and even having a pop at Cabaye to get on with the game when he was actually injured and had to be stretchered off. What an incompetent moron. I'd prefer Neville to commentate more during matches, sure the guy has a monotone voice but he's not as biased as Wilkins and he says some very interesting things and is more in-depth during every match.

As for the Arsenal game on Sunday, I'm more confident going into this game than last season. Arsenal will be wanting revenge after the humiliating 8-2 defeat at Old Trafford but their back four is weakened at the moment. Kosc has been brilliant for them this entire season and they desperately need Verm back. If he doesn't make it, I can see United having a good chance threatening the Arsenal back four. Luckily for us, our defenders are now returning while Arsenal are suffering some injuries. It could be a close game but I can see United gaining something out of it if we play at our very best.


----------



## Seb

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Who does everyone think are the best 5 players in the league and best 5 performers this season?

Best 5 players

1. Silva
2. Van Persie
3. Rooney
4. Aguero
5. Modric

Top 5 performers this season

1. Van Persie
2. Silva
3. Demba Ba
4. Bale
5. Britton

Difficult to include keepers and especially defenders in these list so I excluded them.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Seb said:


> Who does everyone think are the best 5 players in the league and best 5 performers this season?
> 
> Best 5 players
> 
> 1. Silva
> 2. Van Persie
> 3. Rooney
> 4. Aguero
> 5. Modric
> 
> Top 5 performers this season
> 
> 1. Van Persie
> 2. Silva
> 3. Demba Ba
> 4. Bale
> 5. Britton
> 
> *Difficult to include keepers and especially defenders in these list so I excluded them.*


Why?


----------



## Seb

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Because attacking players always get more praise. That's why you rarely see keepers and defenders competing for Ballon D'Ors and other awards.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

solid list seb. i will have to consider a top five....


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Wayne Rooney @WayneRooney 12h
Was manchini asking for red card????


----------



## haribo

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

BOSS, your sig is giving me depressing thoughts on how Emily Scott looks nowadays.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Martinez just seems like a nice guy. I don't want to see him relegated.


I like Martinez, but I still hate Wigan. He'd easily find another job if needed.



haribo said:


> BOSS, your sig is giving me depressing thoughts on how Emily Scott looks nowadays.


I'd still give her one, easily.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Seen the top 5 individual statistics for midfielders last night. PA = Pass Accuracy. TP = Total Passes.

Leon Britton 
Swansea City 
PA - 93.3 
TP - 1127 

Xavi 
Barcelona 
PA - 93.0 
TP - 1830 

Sergio Busquets 
Barcelona 
PA - 91.3 
TP - 1086 

Joe Allen 
Swansea City 
PA - 90.3 
TP - 1075 

Mikel Arteta 
Arsenal 
PA - 90.3 
TP - 1318 


That is absolutely exceptional for Britton and Allen, startling statistics. Great for Arteta too, no surprise he is there and obviously Xavi who is still the best passer in the world by a distance. Yaya also has exceptional statistics. Blessed to see 5 midfielders passing the ball like that.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Despite them beating us, I love Swansea. Hope they stay up and keep improving each season.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Swanselona are so awesome. 

Extremely refreshing too.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Yep, possibly the best footballing side to come up since origination of PL? The way they played out of Arsenal pressure was amazing to watch the other day. Rodgers putting faith in lower league players to perform in league. Definitely paying off. A few more years there to see how he develops as a manager and bigger jobs might be available. Need to improve away though.

Between him and Lambert for my MotS so far.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

lolstats


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Him for me, never see Norwich play like that, although I love the club and wish them all the very best.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

i hope swansea and norwich stay on the epl.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Me too, with Bolton and Wigan fucking right out of it.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Swansea refreshing side in the epl? (obvious sarcasm is obvious)

Isn't that what they said about the likes of Portsmouth, Wigan, Hull, Burnley and Blackpool when they were promoted? :side: (they were never exciting)

If god does exist, please let Bolton, Wigan and Blackburn go down.

(If not Blackburn, Newcastle or QPR will do :side


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

If Bolton don't go down this season by some miracle, they will get a record low amount of points next season. Horrendously run club, half the squad is out of contract in the summer.


----------



## Joel

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

I have it on great authority that this is our very own, Magsimus:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

I have it on good authority that's how to look like Drake.

Can't be me, don't even like Drake :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

"Remember when I scored that bloody hattrick against West Ham" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Random thought, didn't they used to be a thread based on some hybrid of kalou and malouda called Kalouda?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

rip kalouda

2011-2011


----------



## Nige™

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Swansea refreshing side in the epl? (obvious sarcasm is obvious)
> 
> Isn't that what they said about the likes of Portsmouth, Wigan, Hull, Burnley and Blackpool when they were promoted? :side: (they were never exciting)
> 
> If god does exist, please let Bolton, Wigan and Blackburn go down.
> 
> (If not Blackburn, Newcastle or QPR will do:side


Why all the white text all of a sudden dude?!

Blackpool & Wigan were definitely exciting when they came in to the league, especially Blackpool. Swansea & Norwich have been great, especially to watch. They don't care who they play, they play to win games.



D'Angelo said:


> If Bolton don't go down this season by some miracle, they will get a record low amount of points next season. Horrendously run club, half the squad is out of contract in the summer.


Bolton are fucked. Cahill going has just tipped them over to the point of no return.

They've replaced the likes of Elmander & Sturridge with dross like N'Gog & Tuncay. Davies is past it and the long term injuries to Lee & Holden have killed them. Reo-Coker, Pratley & Eagles are average replacements at best.

I feel for them, I really do. If it was any other year I'd want them safe. My mum's side of the family are all Bolton born & bred, but this season they need to drop or we will, and we'll probably go together anyway. It's between five right now with us two, QPR, Wigan & Wolves. West Brom may slip in to it but I doubt it.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Anyone got a clip/gif of Steve Kean dancing when Blackburn scored on Saturday?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Nige™;10899808 said:


> Why all the white text all of a sudden dude?!


I try to be mischievous in my attempts at insulting at other clubs. 8*D


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

I fear an Arsenal pasting at the weekend.


And i hope that cunt warnock gets his team relegated.


----------



## Rush

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Cliffy Byro said:


> I fear an Arsenal pasting at the weekend.
> 
> 
> And i hope that cunt warnock gets his team relegated.


Pretty hard to get relegated when you dont manage a club you daft cunt.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

I heard addidas dropped liverpool as sponsors


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Leicester 1-0 up


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Cliffy Byro said:


> I fear an Arsenal pasting at the weekend.
> 
> 
> And i hope that cunt warnock gets his team relegated.


If you mean QPR, he was sacked last week lol


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

jaysus what a miss


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

That shot by Findley for Forest is possibly the worst miss I've ever seen.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Magsimus said:


> That shot by Findley for Forest is possibly the worst miss I've ever seen.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Cliffy Byro said:


> I fear an Arsenal pasting at the weekend.
> 
> 
> And i hope that cunt warnock gets his team relegated.


if you mean qpr, he was already sacked. 

well i hope qpr stays too, i prefer them over blackburn, wigan and bolton


----------



## haribo

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Joel said:


>


Last 10 seconds "oh i i ohoi oi oo oo oo im balaady leon best" :lmao :lmao

Face looks like Nasri.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Leicester 4-0 up, my less than 2.5 goals bet is long gone.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

hatrick by beckford.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

MK Dons doing well against QPR. Could be a second defeat for Mark Hughes.


----------



## united_07

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Clive Tyldsley commentating on the QPR vs MK dons game, said something like SWP inherited his strength from his dad's genes, SWP is adopted :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Gabidon scores with a header, 1-0 to QPR.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

booooooooo. go to hell qpr. nobody likes you!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



united_07 said:


> Clive Tyldsley commentating on the QPR vs MK dons game, said something like SWP inherited his strength from his dad's genes, SWP is adopted :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

QPR seriously lack a cutting edge, or any type of movement up front.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

because they suck. because theyre bastards


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

dey comin for you in the next round reded


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



redeadening said:


> because they suck. because theyre bastards


but they beat chelsea, so that means chelsea sucks too, lol


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



redeadening said:


> because they suck. because theyre bastards


QPR, the bastards.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

wilshere could return in february according to the reports, i guess he would face milan in both legs


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Seb said:


> Who does everyone think are the best 5 players in the league and best 5 performers this season?
> 
> Best 5 players
> 
> 1. Silva
> 2. Van Persie
> 3. Rooney
> 4. Aguero
> 5. Modric
> 
> Top 5 performers this season
> 
> 1. Van Persie
> 2. Silva
> 3. Demba Ba
> 4. Bale
> 5. Britton
> 
> Difficult to include keepers and especially defenders in these list so I excluded them.


This season: 

1.) Van Persie
2.) Silva
3.) Kompany
4.) Adebayor
5.) Mata


----------



## Seb

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

How the fuck did I forget Adebayor.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Bale was a sound choice but I think Adebayor has been the difference maker for them this season. 

I was amazed at the pass rate of those Swansea players but haven't seen enough of them to put them in a top five.


----------



## Seb

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Henry Hill said:


> Bale was a sound choice but I think Adebayor has been the difference maker for them this season.
> 
> I was amazed at the pass rate of those Swansea players but haven't seen enough of them to put them in a top five.


I'm inclined to agree with that.

Swansea are brilliant, they seem to completely model their style on Barcelona (at least more than any other team i've seen), by valuing retention of the ball above anything else, playing their way out of the back with the split centre-back's, overlapping full backs, Britton being their Xavi though also sitting in front of the back 4. They also have Sinclair and Dyer hitting teams with pace out wide and a superb keeper in Vorm.

Britton should really be given an England call-up. Capello was at the Arsenal game.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Sinclair wouldn't be a bad shout for at least a friendly either.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

read that we've taken more points from the last 6 games than those chasing us with 13. united, spurs with 12, chelsea 9. plus we've played each of those 6 games with a different back 4.

not bad for a team with their season over.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

How is City's season over?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

CRISIS


----------



## Kiz

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

thanks for the support rep joel, it hurts knowing we've peaked and gonna tumble into the relegation zone


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



> Manchester City manager Roberto Mancini will not be banned by the Football Association for waving imaginary red cards.
> 
> Mancini has been criticised for urging referees to dismiss opposition players.
> 
> But the BBC has learned that brandishing imaginary cards cannot be penalised under FA regulations.
> 
> It is the responsibility of referees to deal with the issue - such as punishing a manager for dissent - during a match.
> 
> Mancini could be warned during or after a game by a referee or, if he continues, a letter sent on behalf of the officials to Manchester City.
> Since criticising Manchester United's Wayne Rooney for allegedly encouraging referee Chris Foy to send off City's Vincent Kompany in the FA Cup third-round tie, Mancini has twice been seen waving imaginary cards.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16609581.stm

CRISIS PARTIALLY AVERTED


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Um, his name is Manchini, right Wayne?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Hill-Wood has come out and stated that qualifying for the CL is a bonus rather than a requirement. 

Yeah... 50 million in the bank, eh? When the board is filled with business executives who don't share any footballing passion, this is what you see: no ambition.

"Not winning cups? Fair enough; there's top-4. No longer top-4? Ouch! We lose 25 million, but we still have the strongest financial books around, so there you go."

And people still blame Arsene... If we hadn't lost 8-2 to ManU, we wouldn't have bought Arteta, Santos, and Mertesacker. We'd have loaned Yossi and kept Bendtner. That's it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Lol, i just realised that at one point, Arsenal had Chamakh, Arshavin, and Bendter on the bench :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



redeadening said:


> Lol, i just realised that at one point, Arsenal had Chamakh, Arshavin, and Bendter on the bench :lmao



TALENT.


----------



## Joel

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Razor King said:


> Hill-Wood has come out and stated that qualifying for the CL is a bonus rather than a requirement.


Absolutely ridiculous for him to say that. How long has Arsenal been in the CL and qualifying to the last 16?

Of course every board has to make plans for the possibility of not making it to the CL, but he should not be coming out and saying this in January.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

suits us just fine 8*D


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



redeadening said:


> Lol, i just realised that at one point, Arsenal had Chamakh, Arshavin, and Bendter on the bench :lmao


Talent.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Joel said:


> Absolutely ridiculous for him to say that. How long has Arsenal been in the CL and qualifying to the last 16?
> 
> Of course every board has to make plans for the possibility of not making it to the CL, but he should not be coming out and saying this in January.


We've qualified for the CL every year since Wenger took over; reached the finals of both the UEFA Cup and the CL. After all of that, it has come to this.

It is indeed ridiculous to say this and it just shows that the board doesn't care for any trophy. All they care about is the profits. That's one of the reasons why Wenger would rather let Nasri go on free than sell him because that money wouldn't go into buying a top player.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Wrexham winning, would love that tie in the next round.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Great goal from Morrell too.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Another yellow card in the Wrexham game, shame yellow cards don't mean anything. :lol


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

lol @ wolves


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Razor King said:


> Hill-Wood has come out and stated that qualifying for the CL is a bonus rather than a requirement.
> 
> Yeah... 50 million in the bank, eh? When the board is filled with business executives who don't share any footballing passion, this is what you see: no ambition.
> 
> "Not winning cups? Fair enough; there's top-4. No longer top-4? Ouch! We lose 25 million, but we still have the strongest financial books around, so there you go."
> 
> And people still blame Arsene... If we hadn't lost 8-2 to ManU, we wouldn't have bought Arteta, Santos, and Mertesacker. We'd have loaned Yossi and kept Bendtner. That's it.


Mid-table club with a (dying) big club reputation.

When Wenger leaves, Arsenal will die.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

I dread that day


----------



## Nige™

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



For The Win said:


> I dread that day


Wenger's already chosen his replacement.










The guy who's taken 4 points from 6 off him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

so intimidated he cant even look at him.


----------



## CGS

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Young and talented steve Kean taking over them young and talented players.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

I just hope Wenger never leaves. There is no other manager in the world who can get so much done with so little.

Meanwhile, I'm embracing myself for Europa League next season. (Y)


----------



## haribo

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Razor King said:


> I'm embracing myself


:jordan3


----------



## Razor King

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

^ Hmmmm...


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Watch the ticket prices go up again too. The worse Arsenal get, the more you pay. fpalm


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Apparently after the norwich game, the entire chelsea squad is being shipped to a spanish island for 5 days of team building exercises.

Expecting them to bury Torres in the sand, Ashley Cole shooting the ball boy on the tennis court, 'accidentally' forgetting bosingwa in the la liga, and John Terry sleeping with Mata's girlfriend leading to the collapse of Chelsea forever


----------



## EGame

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

https://twitter.com/#!/sholaameobi

8*D


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Kompany still suspended :mark:


----------



## haribo

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

http://www.play.com/DVD/DVD/4-/2810...nchester-United-4th-January-2012/Product.html









fpalm


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

^ That came out like the day after. Should buy it, to see how shite your side really is.

And why are we posting parody accounts :hmm:


----------



## Vader

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Newcastle getting Spurs like nose bleed syndrome?

"Best team around I tell ya'!"


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

By releasing DVD's? They throw them out left right and centre.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*










8*D


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*




















































Mikey/Bulk could you get these added to the smileys on here plz.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

It'll be more this







on Sunday.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*


----------



## haribo

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Mikey/Bulk could you get these added to the smileys on here plz.


I'm all in favour of this if the jagged edges are cleared up.








ftw though.


----------



## Vader

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

That's what his melting scrotum face usually looks like.


----------



## united_07

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

a smiley needs to be made of this pic


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

No it doesn't.

Fulham vs Newcastle are usually the worst games of the season, will be close. If that cunt Duff kisses the Fulham badge again (Fulham FFS ) I may have to kill someone.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

I like Fulham and I hope he does that again. Come at me Mags.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Arteta, Vermaelen and no full backs back. Mike Dean referees. Can we just forfeit the match?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

You and your team are an irrelevance, I shall not waste my time 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Why did Steamed Hams rep me a pic of Space Jam?

Also, get this as a smiley please...










I wish to use this whenever nitromalta posts..


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Because its a classic movie

duh


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Come on Jake keep up son, obviously because of your sig. Maybe you weren't making a ref to Space Jam with that though. :hmm:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

8*d I forgot that song was like the official song to that film. Damn, I only done it because Sheamus' sang it to some random heel.


:hesk1


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

R Kelly > Sheamus


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

R.Kelly > Sheamus 

except Sheamus doesn't bed little girls.....or does he.

:hesk1


----------



## haribo

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Before the R Kelly mention I thought we were talking about Hit Em High.






woops


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Arsenal will win. :balo1


:mark: smileys got added.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

:mark: 

now for the MON one please

:hesk1 or he will rape you.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Mikey this is for you:






There's an Otunga smiley too now. :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Seabs did it. Credit to him. I had to make the post, though. :arry

:balo2


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

tunga dat bowtie swag


----------



## haribo

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

There's so damn many of them :lmao

:kane :taylor2 unk :swagger


----------



## Seb

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

:arry


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

This is sure to kill the forum off once and for all. R.I.P

:cena


----------



## EGame

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Arsenal's injury list heading into the game. 

Vermaelen
Arteta
Henry
Santos
Jenkinson
Coquelin
Gibbs
Sagna 
Wilshere
Diaby
(Gervinho is in Africa)

:barry


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

9-1

:javy


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Its spooky how half the Arsenal lineup is always injured before playing united

Waitk, HENRY IS INJURED? Da fuck did that happen?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



EGame said:


> Arsenal's injury list heading into the game.
> 
> Vermaelen
> Arteta
> Henry
> Santos
> Jenkinson
> Coquelin
> Gibbs
> Sagna
> Wilshere
> Diaby
> (Gervinho is in Africa)
> 
> :barry


But mainly, Chamakh is in Africa.

iper


----------



## EGame

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



redeadening said:


> Its spooky how half the Arsenal lineup is always injured before playing united
> 
> Waitk, HENRY IS INJURED? Da fuck did that happen?


Picked up a minor knock and is doubtful. 



Magsimus said:


> But mainly, Chamakh is in Africa.
> 
> iper


Lmfao 

:holmes


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

No Verminator and Sagna please :javy :hesk2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Magsimus is right! Since Chamakh is in Africa and unplayable then Arsenal still stand a chance!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

OMG

This is going after every single one of my posts, I don't care if it's irrelevant as hell. :taylor2


----------



## Kenny

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16654724.stm



> Manchester United striker Wayne Rooney believes Arsenal could still win the Premier League this season.
> 
> Rooney says the fifth-placed Gunners have the ability to produce a sequence that could threaten the two Manchester clubs' hopes of securing the title.
> 
> "I certainly wouldn't write Arsenal off, they're capable of going on a big run," he told the BBC. "You can't write them or Chelsea off.
> 
> "It's great for the league that there are so many teams that can win it."
> 
> United face Arsenal in the Premier League at Emirates Stadium on Sunday with Arsene Wenger's men 15 points behind leaders Manchester City with 17 games remaining.
> 
> 
> Arsenal go into the game with memories of the 8-2 defeat by Sir Alex Ferguson's men at Old Trafford in August fresh in their minds, but Rooney is impressed with the way they have responded since that embarrassment.
> 
> "To beat Arsenal 8-2 with the players and history they've got, it was certainly a great result, and a shock as we didn't expect it," he said.
> 
> "But since then, they've gone on a great run and any team under Arsene Wenger is capable of that.
> 
> "It wasn't just that result. It was their start to the season. They weren't getting the results they needed and a lot was said about them."
> 
> Arsenal recovered from the Old Trafford defeat by gathering 28 points out of a possible 36 in the Premier League until the 1-0 defeat by Manchester City on 18 December.
> 
> But they approach Sunday's game on the back of two straight defeats, 2-1 at Fulham and 3-2 at Swansea.
> 
> Rooney believes Arsenal have been inspired by the talents of Robin van Persie and Aaron Ramsey.
> 
> 
> Arsenal not mentally scarred - Wenger
> Van Persie has scored 18 Premier League goals this season, equalling his best-ever total in a league campaign, while Wales skipper Ramsey has caught the eye with a series of confident performances in midfield.
> 
> "Van Persie is scoring a lot of goals, playing really well, and he'll be the biggest threat for Arsenal on Sunday," said Rooney. "He and Ramsey are certainly the two standing out for them this season."
> 
> Rooney scored a hat-trick in the 8-2 win in August, with his final goal coming from the penalty spot. His recent penalty record is patchy, with four misses from his last eight, but he insists that he will step up should United be awarded a spot-kick.
> 
> "Of course I'll still take the penalties," he said. "These things happen, sometimes you miss, it's not nice to miss but I'm not worried about it."


:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

ah wayne, having a laugh.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Tut tut, Wayne. There's respecting your opponent and then there's just patronising them.

I wish we had a different penalty taker though. Rooney is poor at them, I think. Ignoring the two he's missed in a row, he has penalty misses against Arsenal, Chelsea, Liverpool and City.

Bring back Ruud...or Irwin.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Ruud went something ridiculous like over 2 years without missing a penalty from 2001-2003, incredible stuff. Beckham was also a good penalty taker too. As was Saha.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Get Le Tiss in, that'll solve your problem.


----------



## Joel

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> Ruud went something ridiculous like over 2 years without missing a penalty from 2001-2003, incredible stuff. Beckham was also a good penalty taker too. *As was Saha.*


Didn't Ronaldo take over the PKs from Saha, because Saha kept missing?

Lampard is decent enough for us. Mata really wants to take them though.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Lampard does a fine job banging them in. That one against super joe hart was fantastic


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Nah Ronaldo took them from Saha coz Saha kept getting injured 8*D

Saha only missed once (against Celtic in the Champs League). Plus when both were on the pitch the following season Saha took them over Ronaldo too (against Chelsea at OT and then Newcastle at St James' Park).


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

I wonder who Arsene will PANIC buy after United destroys Arsenal again.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Lauren, SOL, Gilberto, Edu, Pires, Ljungberg :side:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

So, our probable starting line-up:

Sczezsny

???? Mertesacker Koscielny ????

Song Rosicky
????

????------????
RVP​
The ones with "????" are empty spaces because no matter who plays there, it will remain empty.




BOSS said:


> I wonder who Arsene will PANIC buy after United destroys Arsenal again.


Ricardo Montolivo, Lucas Podolski, Ally Cissokho (on loan).:balo1

I'm leaving Gotze out because he's cup-tied and won't help us defeat Real Madrid in the QFs of the CL; Bayern in the SFs, before we outclass Barca in the Final of the CL. bama


What I'd want to see:


*4-4-2, damnit. 
Sczezsny

Djourou Mertersacker Koscielny Whoever

Song Rosicky
The Ox-------------------Walcott

Arshavin
van Persie*​

In our 4-5-1, I think we would see:

*Sczezsny

Djourou Mertesacker Koscielny Miquel

Song Rosicky
Ramsey

Walcott------Arshavin
van The Goal​*
Whatever the scenario, I'm hoping Chamberlain starts.


----------



## Joel

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Starting XI: Cech; Bosingwa, Luiz, Terry (c), Cole; Ramires, Meireles, Lampard; Sturridge, Torres, Mata.
Subs: Turnbull, Ivanovic, Bertrand, Romeu, Essien, Malouda, Lukaku. 

Norwich are a good solid team, so it's going to be hard. But we *MUST* take the 3 points today. It's so important, because it means we profit from anything tomorrow. This is probably the most important game in our league season so far.


----------



## haribo

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> Beckham was also a good penalty taker too. As was Saha.


 unk2


Beckham was just hit and hope. And dig half the turf up with it. Only Saha penalty I remember was the Celtic fuck up. We need Ronaldo back for our pens.


----------



## Joel

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



haribo said:


> unk2
> 
> 
> Beckham was just hit and hope. And dig half the turf up with it. Only Saha penalty I remember was the Celtic fuck up. We need Ronaldo back for our pens.


He really showed Barcelona and us in the semis and final respectively

:cody

inb4JTmention


----------



## EGame

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Why isn't Cahill even in the squad?


----------



## Seb

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Beckham? Lol, the guy was awful at penalties. Could never put one anywhere near the corner, and missed fairly often, I even remember him putting a few in row Z.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Beckham is built for scoring from free kicks, thats why he fails from the spot


----------



## haribo

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



> Kenny Dalglish has defended Stewart Downing, describing him as a better player than he envisaged when paying £20m to sign the England international from Aston Villa


 tunga2


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



haribo said:


> tunga2


:balo2 , he was way better at Villa, Downing has not been worth the fee spent.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



haribo said:


> tunga2


:cena

Ridiculous Kenneth.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

TORRES:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



haribo said:


> Kenny Dalglish has defended Stewart Downing, describing him as a better player than he envisaged when paying £20m to sign the England international from Aston Villa
> 
> 
> 
> tunga2
Click to expand...

Wait What? 

:hesk1


----------



## Seb

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

There's no way Dalglish now thinks Downing is worth even more than the 20 million he paid for him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

senile old prick


----------



## Seb

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Romeu: "My goal now is to be a starter at Chelsea. What would be better than that? If Barça then want to buy me back, we'll talk." 

:lmao He already wants out of this shit.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

He's obviously just backing his player. He's not going to go the press and say "he's fakking shit this lad, only time he's beat someone was off the football pitch, piss off" now is he?


----------



## haribo

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Joel said:


> Norwich are a good solid team, so it's going to be hard. But we *MUST* take the 3 points today. It's so important, because it means we profit from anything tomorrow. This is probably the most important game in our league season so far.


I can feel your current rage even from here. iper


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Fair play to Norwich well deserved point for them

Our system, our players, our coach, between them manage to fail on soo many levels. We want top 4, we have resources to at least bring in 2-3 players that can make us a better side with more competition across the field but we don't do it. AVB will be sacked at this rate for not getting results but with the squad depth as it is, no-one can do it. 

Bosingwa, Drogba and Kalou all out of contract in the summer with Malouda likely to leave as well, we have to replace those players ontop of Alex and Anelka but no doubt post match will be the "meh we're okay, we did okay, we're getting there" - right.


----------



## EGame

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

What now Chelsea?

:batista3


----------



## Joel

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



King Kenny said:


> He's obviously just backing his player. He's not going to go the press and say "he's fakking shit this lad, only time he's beat someone was off the football pitch, piss off" now is he?


There's backing your player and then there's speaking so much shit that even you don't believe it.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Ben Arfa starts a football match.

unk


----------



## Seb

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Jamie Redknapp just said Joe Hart is the best goalkeeper in the world. Umm.

Ruddy for the England squad is a fair call though.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Wolves equalise.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Little late but Super Sess 8*D


----------



## ßen1

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Frimpong is running rings around Petrov and Gardner. And now we're 2-1 down.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

The way soccer sat etc etc are building up the united/gunners game it has all makings of a arsenal win and it wouldn't suprise me or the craziest result.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Dammit. FACK


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Arry saying anyone can manage city and win the title :arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

oooh ya beautyyy, what a hit son. 

In front of Capello.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Santon a very lucky lad


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Simpson was covering. Johnson waving an imaginary card :no: :no: :no:

That first half was total domination.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

COME ON!

ROBBIE KEANE


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

all over for the toon


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



For The Win said:


> all over for the toon


And then some, 4-1 to Fulham now, Krul apparently lucky to still be on the pitch


----------



## Kiz

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

2 footed studs up tackle from a sunderland player not even called a foul.

#justiceforvinny


----------



## ßen1

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

My accumulator was wrong in so many ways. 

2-2. Nice goal Robbie Keane.

Karl Henry is such a dirty cunt. Red card. Fuck off.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

dirty bastard thug Henry


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> 2 footed studs up tackle from a sunderland player not even called a foul.
> 
> #justiceforvinny












This guy will approve of them tackles.

unk2


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

lol Wolves fans mad for no reason


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

OHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Don't know what was said at half team but this is ridiculous.

4-2 FFS :cena


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Stoke 1-1 W.B.A come on Potter's 1 more goal and I'm quids in


----------



## ßen1

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

what a goal. ROBBIE KEANE


----------



## united_07

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

robbie keane puts his boyhood club ahead against his boyhood club


----------



## Kiz

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

2 world class goals from SESS and GARDNER. monvolution rolls on

surely it's only a matter of time before a bigger club comes after sess. he's so classy and composed with the ball


----------



## ßen1

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

The great Michael Duberry has scored has scored 2 own goals, one in the 88th minute, then a goal at the right end in the 90th minute to make it 2-2. :lmao






8 mins added time at Molineux...


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



danny_boy said:


> Stoke 1-1 W.B.A come on Potter's 1 more goal and I'm quids in


Fuck.... Anyway Robin Van Dempsey is on fire


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Awesome, win for Villa


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Clint Dempsey is the top scoring American of all time in the Premier League, and he keeps making it harder for any future American in the PL to top that. Total boss, best current American player by miles.

And fuck off Chelsea, knew the game would be a draw after 20 minutes. Look absolutely hopeless in attack. Sturridge was uncharacteristically awful (wrote it off because he came back from injury), Torres as usual looks decent in everything except actually scoring goals. He is done for, I can see he's trying but its like 30 something Premier League games with only three goals. That's abysmal. Can't believe how far one of the top strikers in the world has fallen to become probably the worst one in a top club in the league, surreal. Surprisingly Malouda wasn't too bad today, and Lukaku at least got past a defender at one point. Team needs so much help, can't believe Bosingwa was one of the best players for us today.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Let's go Bolton!~!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

MARK DAVIES! 

Just after I put £1.38 on Bolton!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

A Bolton win would redeem us slightly.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Davies !!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*










You still got it! *Clap clap clap clap clap*

Ha, Bolton.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



ßen said:


> MARK DAVIES!
> 
> Just after I put £1.38 on Bolton!


Hope that was the amount you put on and not the odds. Altho Bolton's odds are probably shorter than that now. :hesk2


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



haribo said:


> unk2
> 
> 
> Beckham was just hit and hope. And dig half the turf up with it. Only Saha penalty I remember was the Celtic fuck up. We need Ronaldo back for our pens.


lol wut. Beckham didn't miss a penalty for Man Utd, who cares how he took them, I don't recall him missing one for Utd. Hardly an "awful" penalty taker, when I was talking about club level. Who cares if he sucked when taking them for England? :jay2

Saha only missed the one (well, Boruc saved it). Good pen taker.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Kiz said:


> 2 world class goals from SESS and GARDNER. monvolution rolls on
> 
> surely it's only a matter of time before a bigger club comes after sess. he's so classy and composed with the ball


:arry

But seriously, FAAAACK OFFF.

Superb game, had a great view of both the goals and we deserved the win. Swansea had great build up but very few actual chances, our fullbacks did a good job of neutralising Dyer/Sinclair and we always looked dangerous on the break. If we can beat Norwich next we move up to 9th, and our goal difference is pretty strong too compared to the likes of Stoke. MONVOLUTION.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Saha also had a penalty saved against Chelsea a couple of seasons ago and it was an awful penalty tbh but luckily he already bagged himself one and then got a second after the penalty in a 2-1 win against Chelsea


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I remember Beckham being a good pen taker too. And he only missed about 2 in 40 for England, one of which was taken from a crumbling penalty spot in Portugal that even Darren Bent would struggle to score from.

And I'm with Shep, thread title is practically tapping up. Let the likes of Sunderland rise and not just get their top players pinched. :kobe2 :kane


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

REO COKER

Bolton tearing shit up. Liverpool BERRIED


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:lmao Liverpool.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Have we got away with it?!

Staying top 6? :cena

Ah, cunt.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Liverpool


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*

Bellamy is such a fantastic player. What a signing.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Chelsea slip up again and two of our rivals decide to slip up too (yes, I'm including Newcastle, Mags).

Hopefully Manchester win tomorrow and it'll be a so-so weekend.

Edit: If Liverpool come back and win this, I want Bolton relegated tonight.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



steamed hams said:


> I remember Beckham being a good pen taker too. And he only missed about 2 in 40 for England, one of which was taken from a crumbling penalty spot in Portugal that even Darren Bent would struggle to score from.


2 in 40? What have you been smoking? Beckham has 17 international goals and i'm pretty sure most of them weren't pens.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Bellamy


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Chelsea drawing, Fulham and Villa winning, Liverpool currently losing - iper

Current thoughts on the two games tomorrow - :flair

General thoughts on this thread now smilies have arrived - :matt













:javy


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Need some smilies of NGOG


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Jesus Bellamy sure knows how to get under a players skin, Reo-Coker looked ready to a give a right hook to big Zat Knight


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

He's a fantastic little troll.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

These smilies are hilarious.

we'll win 3-2 :balo2


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

iper

YES. Thank you, Dogleash.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Champions League for Liverool?

:arry


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

This will be Liverpool's season.

:jay


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Spend 150+ million.

Barely improve squad.

Finish 7th.

Dalglish out?

:arry


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

They sold their would be saviour too


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Liverpool should go in for Hat Trick Dempsey and replace One Trick Pony Carroll.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

SaveLiverpool.Heskey :hesk1


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Stop the presses, here's DOWNING.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Reo Coker just hit a shot out for a throw. Yes Liverpool, you let that man score.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

CARROLL

:lmao

That was fucking hilarious, want that giffed.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Carroll is the worst player i think i have ever seen.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Norwich's first clean sheet of the season. #CHELSEACHARGE


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



EGame said:


> Carroll is the worst player i think i have ever seen.


unk2


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:batista3


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Getting away with such a heavy defeat to stay top 6 has cheered me up to no end.

:cody


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



> RebeccaLowe11 Rebecca Lowe
> Kenny Dalglish just said some players won't be in red shirts much longer if play like that again. Said they were disrespectful. Strong.


Fat boy Adam was hilarious today.


----------



## haribo

*Re: "YOU'RE A SHIT NATHAN DYER" Take a bow, Swansea. (Prem thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> lol wut. Beckham didn't miss a penalty for Man Utd, who cares how he took them, I don't recall him missing one for Utd.


Probably because he only ever took 1 for United. :kane


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

RANDOM RANT ALERT

What bugs me is a lot of users both here and in general assume we as Chelsea fans just want AVB and Roman to crack out the cash and sign some ready made world class players, for me at least, this isn't the case as I referred to in the Norwich thread

Losing players like Zhirkov, Alex and Anelka regardless of how "fringe" they were has an impact, I understand we need to get the wage bill down so Drogba potentially leaving as well Kalou and Bosingwa will make a tidy decrease in the huge amount we pay currently, add to that players like Malouda unhappy and making that publicly aware (In terms of him not getting enough playtime) it doesn't seem we have the squad to compete even for the top 4 right now

Heading into the last 7 days of the window this time will define the season and as much as I respect AVB saying "We wont go after Willian" (And probably Hazard) because they are tied down in the Champions League, the chances are at this current rate we wont even be in the competition next year unless we win it which is pretty damn slim. Assuming that is the case big names from the european sides no matter how expensive will choose somewhere else over us because they'll be offering the chance to play Champions League football and we wont. 

One thing that bugs me about AVBs footballing philosophy (Formation and style) is playing from the back, to do this ideally you need players that can move into space, have flair and a touch of almost brilliance about them at times like Mata, we don't have nearly enough players for a first 11 to play this kind of football let alone a 25 man squad. We're playing Sturridge in a stupid position, playing Torres for namesake in the centre and Mata out wide where he's not utilized to his true potential. Creatively from midfield (excluding Mata on the left) we don't do well enough or play with the right tempo and it's something that needs to be addressed ASAP regardless if at this exact second an incoming player is cup-tied, I'd rather continue being in the cup that out of it because he feels it's not the value for money.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I love how commentators (mostly Sky ones) always say how close it was and what an excellent decision it was everytime Sian Massey gives an offside. #KEYSANDGRAYBACKIN


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

What the fuck happened today?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



redeadening said:


> What the fuck happened today?


All we needed was someone to knick it for us. Unfortunately, that chance fell to Torres.

That's what happened, redeadening. That's what happened.


----------



## God™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

You know things are fucked when Jose "can't cross, can't pass, can't defend" Bosingwa is your best wide player.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

3-1 to Bolton?

Bring NGOG back!

I love kenny as a person but have to question him as a coach.

Oh well.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Pretty sure Chelsea, Liverpool, and Arsenal do not want to take 4th.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

ahem


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I'm so glad that Robbie Keane was able to get a brace for his boyhood club playing against his boyhood club, no shock that prick Henry got sent off either.


Edit:










BBC not sure about who Keane was playing for...http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/default.stm


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BOSS said:


> Pretty sure Chelsea, Liverpool, and Arsenal do not want to take 4th.


Looks that way. Congratulations Mags. You guys will no doubt be back into the Champo league next season.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Not sure Newcastle want it, either.

Fulham should buy some useful playes, and make a run for it. :hesk1


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Nobody wants it. We'll be fine with 3 crucial players back, though.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

all i want is LUCAS back. and Suarez too. 

It's obvious just how good Lucas made Adam look when they were playing together. Since Lucas has been injured Adam has been horseshit


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Liverpool fans, would you rather have...

Daglish + Carroll/Adam/Henderson/Downing

or

Woy + Dempsey/random players

Be honest. 8*D


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Haha liverpool are hilarious.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BOSS said:


> Liverpool fans, would you rather have...
> 
> Daglish + Carroll/Adam/Henderson/Downing
> 
> or
> 
> Woy + Dempsey/random players
> 
> Be honest. 8*D


Dempsey is tempting but Woy would make him look like shite


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

woy didnt need to spend 55 mil on a useless partnership.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Dempsey is tempting but Woy would make him look like shite


Europa League final


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

That £55m partnership isn't useless. Just ask THE MIGHTY OLDHAM FC




T-C said:


> Europa League final


Fair Point WOY + DEMPSEY it is!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

A quality adaptation of the hodgson and sammy lee classic. Great work.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I recognize King Kenny.

Who is the other guy?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

steve clarke


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

steve clark


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Chelsea never allow me to laugh at Liverpool at the fullest.

I remember I was all, "we don't need Falcao" in the summer. How wrong I was.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Why arent we fucking spending?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


>


Could do with Downing or Carroll tumbling down after, the second time I see Kenny I think it's someone else. Or someone crap from Sunderland or Villa slowly pulling himself up the slope (not Heskey because he is world famous rather than obscure).


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> Chelsea never allow me to laugh at Liverpool at the fullest.
> 
> I remember I was all, "we don't need Falcao" in the summer. How wrong I was.


Meanwhile... http://www.atleticofans.com/11590/la-liga-real-sociedad-0-4-atletico/


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



redeadening said:


> Why arent we fucking spending?


Cause Roman may lose half his fortune. I seriously doubt he gives a shit about who comes and goes right now.



Seb said:


> Meanwhile... http://www.atleticofans.com/11590/la-liga-real-sociedad-0-4-atletico/


That's what stemmed my self egg in face post


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> Cause Roman may lose half his fortune. I seriously doubt he gives a shit about who comes and goes right now.


Lose his fortune, from what?

i thought the reason we're not acting is FFP


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-truth-in-evidence-to-35bn-trial-6291068.html


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Pfff.... Abra knows putin

Im 140% sure he'll be fine and back to forcing us to buying terrible strikers

3.5 billion eh? Thats like, 50 hazards!


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

















Watching too much Chelsea must do that to you.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



ßen said:


> Watching too much Chelsea must do that to you.


I can't stop staring at his watch. 

The fuck? That watch looks like one of those digital watches you would see a 12 year old kid wearing. 

cmon Roman :jordan2


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Only Premier League players with more goals in all competitions this season than Clint Dempsey (15): Van Persie, Rooney, Agüero.

Fuck you Chamakh.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

See, if you read the article, you'll see Roman has the support of Putin, unlike the other dude, who used to be russian mafia but fell out of favour

And im sure the british government, in this harsh economic climate, will not want to upset Mr Putin and his associates










Mr Hazard and Mr Cavani will be joining very soon


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



> Chelsea plan to take action against any of their fans proved to be involved in alleged racist chanting on a train back from Saturday's draw at Norwich.
> 
> The club said in a statement they were "concerned" about the claims, adding: "We are working to help the relevant authorities identify those responsible.
> 
> "We will take the strongest possible action should these allegations prove to be true.
> 
> "The club... strongly believe all forms of discrimination are abhorrent."
> 
> The news comes a week before Chelsea face QPR in an FA Cup tie at Loftus Road.
> 
> Blues captain John Terry has been charged with racially abusing QPR defender Anton Ferdinand during the Premier League game between the two clubs on 23 October.
> 
> Terry, who denies the allegations, is set to face a hearing at West London magistrates court on 1 February.
> 
> Chelsea were forced to condemn supporters who were clearly heard chanting about Ferdinand in their 1-1 Champions League draw at Genk on 1 November.


racism? chelsea? no way


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Looking forward to the Super Sunday today. Both games sure to be tighter than the fixtures in August between the sides. I still see both Manchester clubs winning but by closer margins.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Optimistic about today.

If our forewards are up for it we should tear that Arsenal defence apart.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*










Memories of Henry against Man United.

I hope he's out.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Hart, Richards, Savic, Lescott, Clichy, Milner, Barry, Aguero, Silva, Nasri, Dzeko

bit surprising, expected mario to start


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:lol


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Friedel; Walker, Kaboul, King, Assou-Ekotto; Lennon, Modric, Parker, Bale; Van der Vaart; Defoe.

:lmao at that gif. superb.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Can't wait for the game today. *If* Vermaelan is out then we can possibly match up the two best wingers in the league (give or take Gareth Bale) against the two worst full backs maybe ever. Heck Djourou and Miquel are poor CB's and that's their position, if Vermaelen does play I assume he'll shift to LB and the matchup of he and Valencia (who's probably the in form player in the league)would be pretty epic.

I also wouldn't mind seeing :javy start to see him go up against *PM4*.

Edit: That gif may be the greatest thing ever ever ever.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

According to a reliable arsenal person on twitter Chamberlain is starting for arsenal


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I so want to see that. A ball over the top, Chicharito and Mertesacker in a 40 yard foot race. Even Welbeck will do, he's super quick too.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Best wingers in the league apart from Bale?

Pfft.

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/player/_/id/21187/stewart-downing?cc=5739

all dem goals and assists


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


> Can't wait for the game today. *If* Vermaelan is out then we can possibly match up the two best wingers in the league (give or take Gareth Bale) against the two worst full backs maybe ever. Heck Djourou and Miquel are poor CB's and that's their position, if Vermaelen does play I assume he'll shift to LB and the matchup of he and Valencia (who's probably the in form player in the league)would be pretty epic.
> 
> I also wouldn't mind seeing :javy start to see him go up against *PM4*.
> 
> Edit: That gif may be the greatest thing ever ever ever.


Wait... Are the two best wingers in the league meant to be Valenica and Nani?

Edit: In fact, they probably are by default.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> Wait... Are the two best wingers in the league meant to be Valenica and Nani?


Yes. I'd probably give you Bale, although what he done last season was horribly overrated, he's actually been better this season IMO. Name one other better than either, after those 3 there's a HUGE gap.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

mata


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> Wait... Are the two best wingers in the league meant to be Valenica and Nani?
> 
> Edit: In fact, they probably are by default.


Bale easily and then it depends whether or not you count Mata, who's spent most of his career playing wide-left but has always looked better playing through the middle.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> According to a reliable arsenal person on twitter Chamberlain is starting for arsenal


I'd already bet on him getting the better of Evra.

Is Mata really a winger? I still wouldn't take him over any of the ones I mentioned though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

"58 - Man City have taken 58 points from a possible 60 in their last 20 Premier League home games and won the last 15 in a row. Fortress."

fark


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Now that I've said all that it's almost a lock that Park will start over Nani.

:matt


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


> Yes. I'd probably give you Bale, although what he done last season was horribly overrated, he's actually been better this season IMO. Name one other better than either, after those 3 there's a HUGE gap.


And the 'world class' Nani is not overrated?



Kiz said:


> mata





Seb said:


> Bale easily and then it depends whether or not you count Mata, who's spent most of his career playing wide-left but has always looked better playing through the middle.


I did think him, but I think his real position is through the middle.



Irish Jet said:


> Is Mata really a winger? I still wouldn't take him over any of the ones I mentioned though.


Lol, ok. He's 100x more intelligent than Nani will ever be on a football pitch (and probably off tbf), but ok.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

are irish jet and cookie monster the same person


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

did someone mention intelligence?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

In a perfect world today...

Spurs win

Arsenal win

Barca win

Madrid lose


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I'm sorry I didn't know intelligence was the only relevant attribute to a football player.










DAT TALENT


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I never ever wanna see United win, but under the circumstances I really need Arsenal to lose. Gotta create a bigger gap in the 4th place race with Chelsea dropping points yesterday.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Savic against Van Der Vaart? Yes please.

2-1 Spurs and 3-1 Man Utd.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

^No Ade though


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

i fully expect richards to move across and milner to float back at rb for a 5-3-2 almost on occasion

hopefully savic pulls confidence from getting an extended run in the team. he looked pretty good against wigan (granted it's wigan, but good performances are good performances)


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Valencia has been much better than Nani this year, who despite starting well has fizzled out of form again. Way too inconsistent for me to ever get fully behind him. I'd easily have Bale over Nani. Valencia and Bale on the wings? :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


> I'm sorry I didn't know intelligence was the only relevant attribute to a football player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAT TALENT


Well yeah... There's a reason why Mata will make the correct decision 9/10 compared to Nani's 5/10.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> Well yeah... There's a reason why Mata will make the correct decision 9/10 compared to Nani's 5/10.


Nani make's the correct decision quite a bit, so the stats would say anyways.

I agree though that he's not the most intelligent footballer, but in terms natural ability and different ways he can hurt you, there's no player like him in the league.

I'd say Valencia and Bale are probably better wingers, but I bet full backs would rather go up against them than Nani.

As I was posting this Savic pwns Bale. 8*D

Clichy, lol.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

With Bale all you have to do is show him onto his right all the time, rafael did that and took him out the game completely


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Why does Coleman call him Da Silva?

LOL DZEKO

Richards in beast mode


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

The number of times that Barry loses the ball and just falls down is ridiculous. What is more ridiculous is that the refs seems to give him a freekick every time.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



T-C said:


> The number of times that Barry loses the ball and just falls down is ridiculous. What is more ridiculous is that the refs seems to give him a freekick every time.


This.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Dzeko has been poor so far.

Man City dominating in possession but not putting chances away.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

barry's passing has been top notch, gtfo

:barry GOAT


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Aguero and Richards in beast mode. Unlucky for City not too be up after that half.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

He's about as sure-footed as a goat.

(Do goats have good balance, I don't know.)

Anyway, I think City will nick this 1-0. Aguero will score, the talented little shit.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Defoe is playing. Holy fuck.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Don't really understand why Souness was laying into Spurs there, they have played well to a point. You can't just expect them to go to the council house and just bombard city all game. They have been a bit more cautious than usual but that is completely understandable.

Aguero is city's only threat, top top player and a triffic lad as well by all accounts.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



T-C said:


> Don't really understand why Souness was laying into Spurs there, they have played well to a point. You can't just expect them to go to the council house and just bombard city all game. They have been a bit more cautious than usual but that is completely understandable.
> 
> Aguero is city's only threat, top top player and a triffic lad as well by all accounts.


Well Spurs often have a reputation as an attacking team, and 'Arry claims his team always have a go. Well they haven't, and their top attacking players have been very poor. 

City have looked vulnerable as of late, I think Spurs have been disappointing honestly.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Savic is shite.

Kaboul got sucked out far too easily there for the goal.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Silent Alarm said:


> He's about as sure-footed as a goat.
> 
> (Do goats have good balance, I don't know.)




















:barry GOAT

EDIT: Fuck you lesbian.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

LESCOTT :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Fuck me Spurs. :jay

Defoe! :arry


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

As I said, Savic is pure shite.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Go go Defoe.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Wow, fucking goals all over the place.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

GARETH BALE!!!

been fucking shit all game, BEAUTIFUL. :arry


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

£150M.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

What a fucking game. COYS


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

What was Barry trying to do blocking Bale's goal? Hilarious.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

What a fucking game!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Bale = 150 million

:arry


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Should have been a straight red for Lescott there. The FA should look at it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:arry

Trffic


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

why was kaboul headbutting lescott elbow? disgusting


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

united team



> Lindegaard; Smalling Jones Evans Evra; Valencia Carrick Giggs Nani; Welbeck Rooney


arsenal 



> Szczesny; Djourou Mertesacker Koscielny Vermaelen; Song Ramsey; Walcott Rosicky Oxlade Chamberlain; Van Persie


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Those teams scare the shit out of me. I'd be shocked if we even draw now. Evans starting, Rafael not. Fucking nightmare.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

No Rio is shite. Thought he might go with 5 in midfield. Reckon Jones will be right back and Smalling will be in the middle.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

johnny evans...:bron3


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I expect Chamberlain to play very well and the English media to go into hyperbole overload.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

the bench



> SUBS: de Gea, Fabio, Rafael, Scholes, Park, Berbatov, Hernandez.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Well nothing on pitch given against Balotelli so the FA can review it and punish him. Absolutely disgraceful.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Carrick over Park ?

Fuck !!


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Carrick over Park ?
> 
> Fuck !!


Have you watched Carrick at all recently? Probably the best United player at the moment.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Is lindegaard officially no. 1 now?

That was the chance for Spurs but Defoe was unlucky


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Probably the stupidest thing Balotelli has ever done on the pitch. I hope he gets a lengthy ban for pulling shit like that. Pepe-esque.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Wow DEFOE


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

It's laughable how bad Savic is. Without Kompany city are very very fragile.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Defoe  Why won't you win me the money?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Savic is an abortion of a player.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

King you fucking idiot.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Retarded tackle from King, Balotelli shouldn't be near the pitch though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Penalty in the final minute. 

Talk about Drama


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Fuck you balotelli. City don't deserve this


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

SUPER MARIOOOOOOOOO

Imagine he should have been sent off and then he cost Spurs the game 

:balo2


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Such bullshit, the most absolute disgraceful disgusting win.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Disgraceful. Thug shouldn't have been playing.

United lose now and the title is over.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Fucking hell spuds.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Very cruel game, the direct opposite of justice was done there. If the FA don't look into Balotelli's stamp or Lescott's elbow it'll be even worse.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

That's the kind of thing that makes you think that their name is on the trophy.

Sickened.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

THE TEARS, MMMMMM

united fans calling for lescott to be banned after rooney got nothing is hilarious.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

So I hear Balotelli shouldn't have been on the pitch? Ridiculous.

What was King thinking? Such a stupid tackle to concede the penalty and Defoe missed that golden opportunity. United need to get the 3 points now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Great 2nd half of football I gotta say. Balotelli shouldnt have been on the pitch though and Spurs will no doubt go apeshit over that and no one will blame them at all.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Balotelli is a disgrace, and King is a moron.

Lengthy ban is deserved but won't make up for the injustice for Spurs who are probably out of the title race now.

Terrific match.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Spurs deserved a lot better, great side.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

pen call was good.

not red carding super mario, awful. tbf to webb, though...i didn't catch it live. only upon replay.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Absolute scum. 

It's an embarrassing day to be a fan of this sport.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:balo1:balo1:balo1:balo1:balo1:balo1:balo1:balo1:balo1:balo1

Amazing second half.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


> Disgraceful. Thug shouldn't have been playing.
> 
> United lose now and the title is over.


A draw here would have taken the pressure off us to get a win but we have to win now


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Is Webb no longer a Red ?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*










That's the incident. Dunno if it was deliberate, hard to tell.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:balo2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Silent Alarm said:


> That's the incident. Dunno if it was deliberate, hard to tell.


It's blatant, that's such an unnatural way to stamp down. Look at the direction of his foot, pure scumbag.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Just saw the United teamsheet, why is Rafael not starting? Fucking stupid decision. The guy was one of the best players in the game against Bolton and he's left out and instead we play a centreback at right back again. Very odd thinking. A shame Ferdinand isn't starting but I guess Fergie believes the same back four that faced Arsenal at Old Trafford in the 8-2 win will be able to pull it off again. I'm a bit doubtful now.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Silent Alarm said:


> That's the incident. Dunno if it was deliberate, hard to tell.


If you are about to fall there is no way you kick your foot back like that. Clearly deliberate. I like Balotelli as a bit of a loony joke figure but that was an utter disgrace.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I am :mark:ing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Silent Alarm said:


> That's the incident. Dunno if it was deliberate, hard to tell.


there is no reason for his leg to go backward like that.

looks intentional to me.


----------



## king of scotland

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Balotelli is a scum. He should have went off with a red. Spurs were a much better team today.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Of course it was intentional, you would have to be as blind as a bat to not see that. 

It's disgraceful that that result could potentially result in the League.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

It does look like he is trying to keep his balance but the force used seems to be way to much for someone trying to simply keep their balance. 

Seems like an easy red card for sure.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



EGame said:


> Of course it was intentional, you would have to be as blind as a bat to not see that.
> 
> It's disgraceful that that result could potentially result in the League.


It is a disgrace how an act of a thug goes unpunished and that could be the determining factor in the League. Very cruel game.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Howard Webb was right there and saw it :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



T-C said:


> It is a disgrace how an act of a thug goes unpunished and that could be the determining factor in the League. Very cruel game.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Foreshadowed said:


> Just saw the United teamsheet, why is Rafael not starting? Fucking stupid decision. The guy was one of the best players in the game against Bolton and he's left out and instead we play a centreback at right back again. Very odd thinking. A shame Ferdinand isn't starting but I guess Fergie believes the same back four that faced Arsenal at Old Trafford in the 8-2 win will be able to pull it off again. I'm a bit doubtful now.


That doesn't make sense, all else aside Man United still conceded 2 goals.

Okay, this might be the only time I support united, but we need Arsenal to lose. FORZA UNITED.Arsenal 2-8 United would be lovely


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Webb, what happened man? You used to be cool.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Howard Webb clearly didn't see itclearly, his was facing the far side of the pitch away from the incident, he may of seen something in the corner of his eye but there's no way he saw it clearly


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Silent Alarm said:


> Webb, what happened man? You used to be cool.


Clearly City gave him a larger Bribe that United.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

RVP - accounts for 47% of Arsenal's goal this season.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


>


That was also the act of a loon who is a dickhead. I can admit that.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


>


Doubt you'll find many United fans who would defend that or deny that Rooney is quite the cunt.

Balotelli is seemingly getting excused for stamping on a mans face because it's Balotelli and that's what he does.



> RVP - accounts for 47% of Arsenal's goal this season.


Going up against Jonny Evans. Yay.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BOSS said:


> RVP - accounts for 47% of Arsenal's goal this season.


And yet the Arsenal board refuse to bend over backwards for him and give him everything he wants?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

That Arsenal starting 11 would be so ordinary without Van Persie its scary. Could see him getting 2 or 3 with Jones and Evans in centre defence though. Im guessing 4-2 United


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


> Doubt you'll find many United fans who would defend that or deny that Rooney is quite the cunt.
> 
> Balotelli is seemingly getting excused for stamping on a mans face because it's Balotelli and that's what he does.
> 
> 
> 
> Going up against Jonny Evans. Yay.


how on earth is balotelli getting excused


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Come on Man Utd.

Right, feel dirty typing that. Going to sit in the shower fully clothed and rethink what I'm doing with my life.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Why is Rafael on the bench? Put Jones in the middle and Evans on the bench ffs


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Arsenal
13 Szczesny
04 Mertesacker
05 Vermaelen
06 Koscielny
20 Djourou
07 Rosicky
14 Walcott
15 Oxlade-Chamberlain
16 Ramsey
17 Song
10 Van Persie
Substitutes
01 Almunia, 18 Squillaci, 49 Miquel, 23 Arshavin, 30 Benayoun, 56 Yennaris, 09 Park Chu-Young
Man Utd
34 Lindegaard
03 Evra
04 Jones
06 Evans
12 Smalling
11 Giggs
16 Carrick
17 Nani
25 Valencia
10 Rooney
19 Welbeck
Substitutes
01 De Gea, 20 Fabio Da Silva, 21 Rafael, 13 Park Ji-sung, 22 Scholes, 09 Berbatov, 14 Hernandez


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> how on earth is balotelli getting excused


http://forums.bluemoon-mcfc.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=245831&start=110


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

saying they dont believe it was a stamp isnt excusing it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Emarosa said:


> http://forums.bluemoon-mcfc.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=245831&start=110


To be fair at times Bluemoon can make RAWK & Redcafe look good.

Edit

Some fans do believe it was a stamp though which gives me hope at least. Rawk is still the worst though. Had than been Pool they would probably start the Conspriacy crap again


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Most people on there are saying it was a red tbf.

Arsenal/United still feels like the premiere fixture, despite Arsenal's fall from grace.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Well Rosicky is starting great. I remember when we last played United and how he walked away after Rooneys free kick like he didn't care.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Just imagine Parker lifts his head up, he's got a serious problem. 

Come on the fuck United. Need Nani to show up more than ever.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Come on the fuck? ^tunga2


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Edgehead 26 said:


> That doesn't make sense, all else aside Man United still conceded 2 goals.
> 
> Okay, this might be the only time I support united, but we need Arsenal to lose. FORZA UNITED.Arsenal 2-8 United would be lovely


How does that not make sense? Rafael is a right back, Smalling and Jones despite doing a solid job at right back are centrebacks. So again, how is what I said not making sense? Sure, they conceded 2 goals against Arsenal but it was a weakened Arsenal team and the defence did make a few errors in that game to allow the 2 goals. Arsenal have a much more solid team this time around and so, this could be a risky decision.

I don't mind Jones and Smalling starting but surely Rafael deserved a start after his brilliant performance in the last game.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Rooney's hair is more ridiculous than ever today. Combover with a flick at the side.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Chain Gang solider said:


> To be fair at times Bluemoon can make RAWK & Redcafe look good.
> 
> Edit
> 
> Some fans do believe it was a stamp though which gives me hope at least. Rawk is still the worst though. Had than been Pool they would probably start the Conspriacy crap again


[email protected] is the funniest poster on RAWK, i remember in the summer united sent some players to play in a charity match against marseille, where it was half celebraties half old and current players, and it was something like 8-2 to marseille, and he was acting like it was a competitive match, saying it shows how ferguson is losing it and united were getting shit


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

No De Gea?

This is going to suck for Le Arseneal. I don't like this.


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Can't believe Spurs didn't get anything from that game after having a chance to win it. Thats what separates United/City from Spurs.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:balo1
"Stamp on player, get to take penalty in last minute"

:balo2
"U Mad?"

:arry
"Well, I don't like that Ballotelli lad, but i'd love him 'ere his a 'triffc player".


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

So what are you're guys predictions? I'm going 4-3 to Man Utd, but I hope Arsenal thrash them.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Might be a bit of a noob question but what is RAWK?


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Gosh Chamberlain looks lively


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Feed the Ox.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> [email protected] is the funniest poster on RAWK, i remember in the summer united sent some players to play in a charity match against marseille, where it was half celebraties half old and current players, and it was something like 8-2 to marseille, and he was acting like it was a competitive match, saying it shows how ferguson is losing it and united were getting shit


:lmao. Superb. Just Superb. 



Edgehead 26 said:


> Might be a bit of a noob question but what is RAWK?


The homeplace of delusional Liverpool fans 

http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Fargerov said:


> So what are you're guys predictions? I'm going 4-3 to Man Utd, but I hope Arsenal thrash them.


I think United 2-1 win. Very even start to the game, bit wasteful from our part.

Edit: Nasty look injury, hope he isn't out too long.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Jones looks in a lot of pain. Rafael will be on shortly it seems.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

FFS, that looks serious.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

A defender returns for us... and then gets injured. Poor Jones. We've had a terrible time with injuries this season in defence.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

And that's Jone's night over. Horrible landing on his ankle.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Rooney nearly cost us then... he had all that time to pass the ball out to Valencia and opted to keep hold of it too long to allow Arsenal to get a decent chance.

As I type that, Rooney fucks up a pass again. Should have given it to Valencia or Nani.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Chamberlain already better than Walcott.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Arsenal playing great so far


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

That was pass from Valencia was ridiculous.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Chamberlain has flair.


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Arsenal's defence can't handle Giggsy no matter how old he is .


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Giggs ROLLING BACK THE YEARS


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Giggs doing a tremendous solo run.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Chamberlain is already better then walcott


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Nani's final ball letting him down. If he could be consistant he would be such a good player.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

United are really picking it up now. Nani with a good chance there. Great play on the left wing, Nani is looking solid so far.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Nani and Evra look dangerous. Some really nice linking up.

This game is normally played the other way around, with United always looking to counter.


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

We need to capitalise on this pressure its worrying that we are dominating but have nothing to show for it. Arsenal are looking threatening on the break aswell need to be careful of that.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Valencia/Vermaelen is such an awesome matchup.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

What was that Nani? Brilliant run and should have given it to someone else. How have we not scored yet?


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


> Valencia/Vermaelen is such an awesome matchup.


Nani is making Djourou(sp) look poor and should of scored there.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Nani summing himself up.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



POD said:


> Nani is making Djourou(sp) look poor and should of scored there.


Oh I know, I'm talking in terms of for the neutral. Two quality players are Valencia and Vermaelen.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Don't fucking throw this away United. The one time I want them to win


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

VALENCIA!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Fucking hell, but it's been coming.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

No one in the league playing better than that man right now. OH FUCKING YES!


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Valencia !!!


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Don't fucking throw this away United. The one time I want them to win


See, negativity creates positivity :jeff


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Oh damn


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Arsenal don't give a shit.


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Giggsy really needs to school Nani in the art of crossing, that was a beaut.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



POD said:


> Giggsy really needs to school Nani in the art of crossing, that was a beaut.


Indeed.

To be fair Nani has been good, tearing Djourou apart along with Evra. Giggs drifting in to help was pretty much all that was lacking.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Well deserved, Carrick has ran the game. Rooney has been his normal annoying self but the rest have been ok apart from Nani's last pass which has been awful.

No way can Arsenal be as bad in the second half though so we will need another one.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Arsenal look completely directionless when they have the ball.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

so mid-table.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

We'll gift Arsenal a goal within 5 minutes of the restart.


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Not heard much from Van Persie yet, Henry to come on to support in second half.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Oxlade Chamberlain is the only one performing for Arsenal. Walcott looks absolutely shocking.

Carrick has been very good.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Great first half from United. We started off sloppy and Arsenal did look much brighter first 5-10 minutes but after that it was all United. We had more possession, defended well and have kept RVP, Walcott and AOC quiet. Our attack has been a real threat for Arsenal and we should have actually scored 2 or 3 in that first half if Nani had a better final ball.

Arsenal have shown promise on the counter attack but that's it really. AOC has been much better than Walcott, who has been abysmal and has at least shown some spark for Arsenal but since Jones went off injured (hope the injury isn't that serious and he recovers soon) and Rafael came on to replace him, he's managed to keep AOC quiet. Rafael and Evra has looked great both in defence and going forward, especially Evra whose been fantastic thus far and has linked well with Nani on the left wing. They're really causing Djourou problems. Nani has been our best threat going forward and has beaten Djourou several times but he's not picking that final ball to someone in the Arsenal box.

Rooney was careless at first but has improved as time has gone on, Welbeck has worked hard, Valencia has done well and has deserved that goal and Giggs/Carrick have been brilliant in midfield. Our back four haven't really had any major problems.

Great first half and we need to keep this up second half.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



POD said:


> Not heard much from Van Persie yet, Henry to come on to support in second half.


Henry is not on the bench


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



POD said:


> Not heard much from Van Persie yet, Henry to come on to support in second half.


Smalling has been absolutely immense against him. Henry isn't on the bench.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Henry got a calf strain i think.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Smalling has been brilliant, Nani good until his final ball

My prediction for the 2nd half is Rafael will get sent off


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> Smalling has been brilliant, Nani good until his final ball
> 
> My prediction for the 2nd half is Rafael will get sent off


Smalling will be one of the best defenders in the world IMO. He's got such class and assurance about him, I refuse to believe he's English. 

Rafael scares me everytime he's on a yellow. As much as I love him it's something I'd almst expect.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Who the fuck? :lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Djourou off for the second half.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Yennaris? Oh Jesus.

I'll miss Djourou though, poor guy.


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

That just about sums up Djourou's performance. As for Smalling I agree he is going to be such a big talent for the club him and Jones will/have taken over from Rio/Vidic.

Sounds like Jonesy only got a ankle injury, which doesn't sound as bad as it looked.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

RvP in some pain. Scary for Arsenal.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Why did Giggs NOT play Welbeck in there?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Come on RVP! Out for a month!

Insert Troll Face


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Irish Jet, I see you're a fan of Evra. Have you been disapointed with his performances defensively this season? I noticed this season particuarly that he is better attacking than defending.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Okay then, do a Torres!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

How did RVP miss that! Better yet why didn't Rosicky try a shot on goal?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Cheers Smalling, as soon as I praise you. Holy fuck


----------



## lic05

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Smalling's had a good game but what a lucky boy there.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I don't even know where to start...honestly I'm speechless.


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


> Cheers Smalling, as soon as I praise you. Holy fuck


haha reminded me of the Terry mistake, can't get over Van Persie though.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

WTF! Was Van Persie Chanelling the spirit of Fernando Torres there


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Amazing from Evra there. Scary one goal lead right now.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

More like it from Nani, that was fantastic. Inches away.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

A great cross from Nani there but a shame Welbeck couldn't get full contact on the header. Arsenal are looking a threat though.

*Edit:* How did Valencia not score that then? Again, fantastic play by Nani.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Valencia must have a death threat over him if he uses his left foot or something.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I can see Arsenal scoring any minute now. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

LOL, Arsenal are so going to fucking score. This is so poor from United.


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Arsenal picking up some momentum here, need to weather the storm .


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I'd get Park on for Welbeck, well I'd actually bring him on for Rooney but Welbeck's more realistic. Need some energy in there.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

United really need to pick things up. We're not really creating anything now and are allowing Arsenal to get back into it. A 1-0 lead is not enough.

AOC with a great chance there. What are United playing at? They've not turned up second half thus far.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

does this man need come on to hold the ball up a bit?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

PER! He's been excellent so far.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Fuck you Mertesacker.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

*BIG PER(VERT)*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

SO FUCKING CLOSE

Ugh


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

i bet he still wishes he had that hair ^^^^.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Fuck sake Rooney. Wasteful.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

For fuck sake Welbeck, terrible touch to take it wide and then trying to shoot from a ridiculous angle.

Edi: We have to be the worst team in the league at corners


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Some stupid play in the final third by United here.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

How Welbeck has not scored yet is beyond me.


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Rafael overcommited himself there .


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Oh for fucks sake! We fuck up our attack and Arsenal score. Anders should have done better there.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Unbelievable. Unfuckingbelievable. Fucking hate this sport.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Rooney is making some fucking stupid decisions. Pass the ball earlier. 

They've made him pay now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

what a beautiful touch from THE OX

classy finish too


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

ROBIN VAN PERSIE !!!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

The guy just doesn't stop does he :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Rooney has been utter shite.


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Another goalkeeping mistake, should of saved that.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Come on Arsenal!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I don't even blame Rafael for that counter attack, I blame Rooney. Rafael made a great run and Rooney had all that time to make the final pass and instead delays it and therefore, Rafael ends up losing the ball.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Wenger taking off their best player. Nice.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Why take Chamberlain off for Arshavin? He has been awesome! For fucks sake!


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

lol, Wenger takes off his best player.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

lmao @ Wenger.

Arsenal completely different team second half.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Nani off for SCHOLES?

What the fucking fuck. Ferguson is trolling.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Great, Nani has picked up a knock. Hope it isn't serious.

Looks like Rafael might take the blame as he's been taken off. Ridiculous.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Oh for fucks sake Chamberlain off for Arshavin great.


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Park Ji Sung to come on against his favourite side, another goal please.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Wenger is such a moron sometimes. 

I don't even know. Jesus, the guy is having the game of his life and gets taken off. Poor lad, too bad his manager is a cunt.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

These are absolutely horrendous substitutions, from both sides. Awful, awful, awful.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Arshavin and Wenger getting serious heat. :lmao


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Anyone know which team had the final corner in the Spurs/City game?


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Park chu Young to come on for Walcott atleast. Walcott is getting worse and worse every game.

Edit: Very Close for walcott he seems knocked out.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Walcott Dead?

Yup seems like it. May have been a bit of whiplash there when he fell.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Walcott is dead.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

ZOMBIE


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Why are u subbing the sub? If jones is going to be out Rafael needs to be given a chance

Thank god for that. Great play by Valencia


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Rooney has been playing shit this second half. Yet he stays on and Rafael whose had a better game gets taken off. Valencia moved to right back. Logic fails.

WELBECK!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

And Up go Man U

And whose at fault? Arshavin. Great tatics Arsene (Y)


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

I LOVE YOU VALENCIA YOU FUCKING HERO!!!


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Yes Welbeck, lets keep hold of this one.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

*YAY*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Valencia continues with his Premier League assists. How may assists has he got now?


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Lets Go Park Ji sung vs Park chu Young.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

All managers should make changes that alter games - Wenger does it

8*D


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Why the fuck are we going to the corner flag ffs?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

It makes sense, just not before the 85th minute.

And I give it 4 minutes before Arsenal fans fans start putting their chair costumes on


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Koscielny completely wipes out Welbeck, and every Arsenal fan complains. :lmao fucking hell


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Anti-Fergie time? Oh the irony


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Why are we playing so fucking defensively, not even looking to counter.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Evra gets Man of the Match. I won't argue it as he's had his best game in a while but I'd maybe have gone with Valencia or Nani. Maybe Valencia as Nani did go off early and Valencia got the goal and the assist.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Rooney has been shite. Unbelievably so.


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Lindergaard has had one of his worst games today.


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*










Found on Facebook haha.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

What the fuck was Welbeck doing? Shoot ffs.

Thuggish from Song.

Great win, holy fuck I was going crazy watching that.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

^

Evra is like WHUT DA HELL.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Good win, should have been more than a one goal difference between the teams. Carrick was outstanding again.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Whatever.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Chelsea, Arsenal, Newcastle and Liverpool all drop points.

''No, you have fouth, we don't want it.''

''No, no. You take it, we insist.''

The race is for fourth is like watching a Botch-a-mania video.


On the match, phew...

United were well better in the first, Arsenal came back in the second half and easily could have been 3-1 up by 60 minutes. A draw would have been fair but delighted with the win.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



POD said:


> Found on Facebook haha.


Evra: "hey it was supposed to be my turn Wayne" 




Silent Alarm said:


> Chelsea, Arsenal, Newcastle and Liverpool all drop points.
> 
> ''No, you have fouth, we don't want it.''
> 
> ''No, no. You take it, we insist.''
> 
> The race is for fourth is like watching a Botch-a-mania video.


Someone random may just show up and take it at this rate


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

that picture is pretty hilarious, tbh


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Someone random may just show up and take it at this rate


Promotion.

Promotion.

Champions League.










Anyone who done sequences in maths knows what's coming...:mark:


----------



## TheRealThing

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I'd really like a gif of RVP screaming "NO" when Arshavin came on.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

What a game! Nice to take 6 points off Arsenal though to their credit, were a real threat second half. Why Wenger took off his best player in Oxlade-Chamberlain, who was the only bright spark for Arsenal is beyond me. Very odd decision and I can fully understand why the Arsenal fans were annoyed especially to bring on Arshavin whose been poor for a couple of seasons now.

As for the game; every player for United performed except for Rooney, who was up and down all game. He made so many careless mistakes and sloppy passes and his decision making was dreadful. Fergie will probably blame Rafael for the Arsenal equaliser as he did bomb forward but we desperately needed that all-important 2nd goal and really only Rooney, Nani, Rafael and Welbeck were forward at the time. However, I wouldn't point the finger of blame at Rafael for giving the ball back to Arsenal, it was Rooney's fault. Rafael committed himself after winning the ball and Rooney had several seconds to make that vital pass and leaves it too late so when Rafael gets the ball, Kosc was already back in time to dispose Rafael off the ball.

I hope Fergie doesn't blame Rafael as he's looked really good since coming back and is an actual right back. If Rafael misses the next couple of games that will be the wrong decision. With Jones maybe missing a game or two from the knock he picked up, we need Rafael to start games now. He should have started today anyway. Plus Rafael had a solid game, kept AOC quiet first half but struggled with him at times second half. Rafael won the ball for us a lot and made some good interceptions and worked hard going forward. 

However, Man of the Match is hard to pick between Valencia, Nani and Evra. I won't complain with Evra winning Man of the Match as he was sublime throughout and really worked hard in defence and going forward and linked superbly with Nani. However, I would edge Man of the Match to either Nani or Valencia who were our main threat going forward and caused Arsenal a lot of problems. Nani completely owned Djourou the entire first half and also got the better of Yennaris in the second half. Fergie must have said something to Nani after half time as he went on to deliver some great crosses second half after his final ball was poor for the first 45 minutes but unfortunately, no one got on the end of them.

Valencia however, would get Man of the Match for me just. He was brilliant once again on the right wing, caused Verm problems especially in the second half, worked hard tracking back and assisting in defence and then went and got the goal and the assist for us. He's been an absolute machine since returning from injury.

Anders I thought was decent, he did well mostly on the Arsenal crosses and caught the ball but he did make a couple of mistakes that could of cost us, one would lead to the goal and another chance Arsenal nearly got an equaliser as Anders came out on an Arsenal cross and didn't get a touch on the ball. I think De Gea deserves a game now and I wouldn't mind seeing him start against Liverpool next week as he was brilliant last time we faced Liverpool at Anfield.

Rooney was shocking. Made a few good contributions but otherwise, he was aggravating to watch with his several mistakes. Carrick and Giggs were tremendous in the centre of midfield and both laid the ball out nicely to the wings, Smalling was sensational and Evans had a good game despite allowing RVP to score. Scholes did a good job when he came on also.

First half, United were fantastic but we dropped off second half however, 80 minutes onwards, we picked things up again. Overall we deserved the 3 points but Arsenal were great second half. Arsenal should have scored a few goals and how Welbeck didn't get a hattrick or Valencia didn't score another goal is beyond me. Still, a win is a win.

A very fun, enthrilling, open game to watch.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Nice to see DEUCE get a thread title, he's a fucking boss


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


> Promotion.
> 
> Promotion.
> 
> Champions League.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who done sequences in maths knows what's coming...:mark:


BARCA VS NORWICH FINAL 2013 :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Great game to watch.

I fucking love Valencia, Evra and Welbeck :mark::mark::mark:

Smalling, carrick, giggs and nani were all class, evans and rafael were solid.




Ohh and since i wasn't on here yesterday at any point, haha pool :flip but typical of them game raising twats they will be brillinat next week and beat or get a draw vs united, bank on it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

David Platt, there's a face that I would never get tired of punching.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

They just slowed down the Balotelli stamp and zoomed in and Webb definitely sees it and even points at it. Ridiculous.


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Can't believe Balotelli and Lescott got away with their stunts today. FA have to review that behaviour, no need for it.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

It really will be disgusting if City win the league based on that game against Spurs when they should have been down to 9 men and City score the 3rd goal courtesy of someone who shouldn't of been on the pitch. 

I hope Balotelli gets punished for this.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Foreshadowed said:


> It really will be disgusting if City win the league based on that game against Spurs when they should have been down to 9 men and City score the 3rd goal courtesy of someone who shouldn't of been on the pitch.



If they win the league it's because they collected the most points over 38 games and just the 1 game against Tottenham


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Neville mini rant at arshavin was class, him and souness are top pundits redknapp stay away now.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



danny_boy said:


> If they win the league it's because they collected the most points over 38 games and just the 1 game against Tottenham


Yeah, to be fair there are incidents which influence results in loads of games over the course of the season. It happens. It would leave a bad taste for sure though, with it being so blatant but I know teams have thought the same about certain incidents with United over the years.

Souness and Neville are great together. Sky's two best pundits.

Edit: WWE TNA beat me to it the bastard 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

hahaha gary ripped him a new one.

"Well go back to russia then"


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



danny_boy said:


> If they win the league it's because they collected the most points over 38 games and just the 1 game against Tottenham


Where did I deny that? I said it will be disgusting if they win the league based on that ONE game. United may go on to drop points and City may go on to pick up more points and they'll fully deserve to win the league. They deserve to win it at the moment but what I'm saying is if it were to come down to a 3 point gap, that Spurs game could have made ALL the difference.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

This is the worst premier league season ever

which is basically what i said last season, but this time its true

oh and funny story, apparently the first half between norwich and chelsea is the cleanest in history. in 45 minutes the ref did not blow his whistle once


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



redeadening said:


> This is the worst premier league season ever
> 
> which is basically what i said last season, but this time its true
> 
> oh and funny story, apparently the first half between norwich and chelsea is the cleanest in history. in 45 minutes the ref did not blow his whistle once


I can't see how it is worse than last season. The amount of losses the top sides had last season was shocking.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Who would have thought last season Welbeck would be first choice ahead of Hernandez. 

Looking forward to Cleverley coming back in a few weeks


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Welbeck is brilliant, and will only get better. Huge prospect.

Makes me feel old remembering Keane doing this to him...


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



redeadening said:


> This is the worst premier league season ever
> 
> which is basically what i said last season, but this time its true
> 
> oh and funny story, apparently the first half between norwich and chelsea is the cleanest in history. in 45 minutes the ref did not blow his whistle once


Nah I'd say last season was worse. This year it seems as if no one wants fourth. Last year it seemed like no one wanted to win it.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Walcott took a nasty bump, thought he was dead for a second.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



T-C said:


> Welbeck is brilliant, and will only get better. Huge prospect.
> 
> Makes me feel old remembering Keane doing this to him...


Already one of my favourite players. Local lad who is United through and through, would be devastated if we can't get his contract sorted out. 

He should already be a regular starter for England IMO.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


> Already one of my favourite players. Local lad who is United through and through, would be devastated if we can't get his contract sorted out.
> 
> He should already be a regular starter for England IMO.


He should get close to what he wants, if rooney can get the contract he has, jones and smalling apprently on what welbeck wants the club are just been tight, that's how i see it anyway.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Welbeck will always been in my heart for that goal against Chelsea 8*D


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I was worried that with Rafael being substituted that he was being taken off because of Arsenal's equaliser and that Fergie may have blamed him for that goal. However, Fergie has explained why he took Rafael off and moved Valencia to right back.



> The boss also explained his decision to substitute Rafael 14 minutes from time after the Brazilian had earlier replaced Jones.
> 
> "Rafa wasn't very pleased and I can understand that," sympathised Sir Alex. "He's so brave and determined to win the ball but he'd already been booked and I thought with the crowd getting up and if he made another half-bad challenge he might be in trouble. Mike Dean has sent him off before and I just thought it was best to get an experienced player like Valencia back in there [at right-back] and bring on the experience of Park and Scholes to try and see the game out."


It's vital now we give Rafael some starts at right back. Like I said, it was an odd decision starting Jones over him and unfortunately, Jones is out for a few weeks according to Ferguson. 

It has also been confirmed that Rooney, Evra and Nani took bad knocks but no confirmation on how severe. Carrick also had hamstring problems towards the end of the game. Hopefully nothing too serious though.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Silent Alarm said:


> Chelsea, Arsenal, Newcastle and Liverpool all drop points.
> 
> ''No, you have fouth, we don't want it.''
> 
> ''No, no. You take it, we insist.''
> 
> The race is for fourth is like watching a Botch-a-mania video.


To be fair we have no right being anywhere near there. A top 6 place is clearly there for the taking, though.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

On the upside, spurs dropped points too the race for 3rd may open up


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



DubC said:


> Walcott took a nasty bump, thought he was dead for a second.


He might as well have been. I didn't notice him until then. That's a lie. His awful passing in the opening few minutes was a joy to behold. He totally got shown up by AOC. He's without a doubt the most overrated player this country has ever seen.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

In the Man City vs Spurs game I thought Milner and Barry played really well. Thought both teams did in general actually. Dzeko was poor again but I think the fans need to try and get behind him because he is probably feeling the pressure quite a lot now. Aguero could have scored too and didn't, but again showed some sublime skill and dribbled with the ball well. Spurs missed Adebayor, especially in the first half where they were getting into some dangerous positions but it wasn't working with Defoe. Clinical finish for his goal and he had no chance with the goal that nearly was because the ball was just out of his reach. Balotelli should have been sent off and in that respect Spurs were unlucky to lose.

As has been said, not sure what Wenger was doing bringing of Ox. Had he pre-decided before the game or something that Ox was going to be subbed off?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

fuck off dixon, who is a city fan, on MOTD2 said the balotelli thing was accidental


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Lee "Kiz" Dixon

:balo2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I actually feel bad for Arshavin, I mean jesus guy gets booed onto the pitch before anything and is now getting absolutely CRUCIFIED for not tackling Valencia. FFS the guy's not a defender, it's not exactly a favourable match up and he at least tracked him and forced him to make a pass, unlike AOC who wasn't tracking at all in the first half. 

Looking at the fixtures, if United are still within 3 points after the next 6 games I'd be amazed, our fixtures are fucking brutal. Away at Chelsea, Norwich and Spurs with the home game and the return of the racist sandwiched in between, we also have a cup tie at Anfield in the middle of all that.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

*Good win for us today, Valencia did a great game also*


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I would guess that the boo's were for OX going off as opposed to Arshavin coming on. Though i'm sure if it was Henry coming on it would've been all cheers.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

You trying to say Arshavin coming on for AOC wasnt a bad call Irish? 

Also, it was definitely an accident, right? :balo2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Seb said:


> I would guess that the boo's were for OX going off as opposed to Arshavin coming on. Though i'm sure if it was Henry coming on it would've been all cheers.


Well they were booing the decision, then cheered Oxlade Chamberlain and the booed when it announced Arshavin coming on, obviously it was more that Ox was being taken off, but it's hardly encouraging to be the player coming on.



Rush said:


> You trying to say Arshavin coming on for AOC wasnt a bad call Irish?
> 
> Also, it was definitely an accident, right? :balo2


No, it was a terrible call because it was Ox. Had it been Arshavin for Walcott it wouldn't have been a big deal, I just don't think Arshavin should be ridiculed because of it like as if he cost them the game, because he didn't at all.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

The boos were probably more directed at Wenger's decision of taking off their best player for someone else. Although he did take off the most impressive player for a totally garbage one. Arshavin hasn't done anything of note for years, and doesn't deserve to be playing for Arsenal. I hardly ever see him even make an impact off the bench, and he also looks like a disinterested player. If Arsene doesn't get rid of him in the summer, Arsenal should be relegated for that alone.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Wenger strikes again.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Havent been here for a while, But Bamm... Today proved me right all long, Utd are big game players, Valencia was sensational, Evra was brilliant.. Taiwo is better still? Whilst at QPR lol... Carrick has been in a fine run of form...

As the reds go marching on!!!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



redeadening said:


> On the upside, spurs dropped points too the race for 3rd may open up


Don't you worry yourself, sunshine. We'll get third. If we don't ask me why I lied to you at the end of the season.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Littlefinger we all know you're gonna put a knife to redeadening's throat and say "I told you not to trust me" at the end of the season.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Hey Rockhead...














Don't be spoiling my plan!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Maybe Chelsea is losing because you unbelievers lack faith!

If i kill you all and pour your blood at the statue of Zola, Chelsea shall rise again!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Arsene said:


> "I've been a manager for 30 years and have made 50,000 substitutions. I don't have to justify every one,"


Stubborn bastard.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Seems to be alot of managers in the premiership are now old stubborn bastards

Aint that right Kenny?

Thats why Young, talented and handsome steve kean must lead the premiership into a bold new future!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Any truth in the rumours that RVP handed in a transfer request tonight?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Hope so


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



















RVP's reaction to being subbed.

Come on dude, you know you want to join us. We can make you so happy. You dont even need to work hard anymore like in Arsenal, just stand in place and finish for us!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Or he could just join us and get all the glory he deserves. :jordan2

I felt really bad for him out there today, especially when Ox was getting substituted.  And lol what id this about a transfer request? I checked around and couldn't find anything. :steiner2


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Apart from the dumbasses, I don't think any Arsenal fan would blame RVP for leaving. Arsenal don't have much to offer anymore.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

It's just a rumour that transfer request. Of course some muppet would say that after Arsenal lost and RVP's reaction. 

GOAL.com style journalism.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

kizgoal.com confirms rvp is off to city for 3 mil cos wenger is upset by being booed


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Fuck Wenger. Fuck Ramsey. Fuck Ramsey x twice. Ugh. Just ugh worthy @ the tactics of Wenger.

This is the third straight game we lost due to Wenger's unbelievable tactics; THIRD straight game due to Arsene Wenger's strategy! Add the Wolves draw too. It's not our lacking players who cost us those four games. It's Monsieur Wenger's tactics, unfortunately.

I can't believe Arsene actually thought bringing in Arshavin for Chamberlain would be a better "defensive" strategy. I can't believe this. Chamberlain had the game of his life last night and looks better than Walcott, Gervinho, and Arshavin combined. If anybody, Ramsey should have been off, with Chamberlain playing in the center after that.

Ramsey shouldn't be starting any games. That's it for this lad. He ain't no triffic player. Jesus, the guy is scared of the ball. His best passes are the back passes. He slows down the attack. His passing is atrocious. His creativity is non-existent.. Above all, he looks to give away the ball every time he has it. Once Arteta returns, it should be Arteta and Rosicky starting. You know you're shit when Rosicky plays better than you, and despite slowing the counter attack, Rosicky looked far more comfortable and stable on the ground.

Honestly, I can't blame RVP for leaving in the summer. He has to go. There is no way he should stay in the mess of a team that is Arsenal, at the moment.

Next week, we will beat Bolton (probably) and that will be hailed as a "great comeback" again before collapsing once again. Oh dear lord...

Bottom-line:

- Chamberlain should be starting most games for us. Especially CL against Milan.
- Ramsey should be sent on loan. Yes! It's not an over-reaction. He is a good player coming off the bench, but he isn't a starter.
- Give Park some more chances, please. I think he will do well playing alongside van Persie.

Finally, Wenger has come out and snubbed Hill-Wood by saying that no CL for Arsenal would be a disaster. At least, somebody cares. Now, please sharpen up your tactics because that has resulted in three straight losses for us!


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Rosicky played quite well.

Surprised you 1-2 keep talking about the game tho 8*D


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I'd 8-2 be an Arsenal fan right now, don't think anyone would 1-2 be.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Balotelli is a dirty scumbag.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:balo2




redeadening said:


> RVP's reaction to being subbed.
> 
> Come on dude, you know you want to join us. We can make you so happy. You dont even need to work hard anymore like in Arsenal, just stand in place and finish for us!


RVP's reaction was gold and frankly I don't blame him. Wegner basically took off their best player on the day and replaced him with the worst player they currently have. It's basically Arshavin's fault United made it 2 - 1.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

To be fair to Arshavin, he looked perplexed by the sub as well.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Ha, look at Balotelli's little dive after he stamped on Parker.

''I'll just throw myself down here.''


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

speaking of players who love a bit of a stomp










tom huddlestone come on down


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Fuck know's what went through mario's mind for him to stamp on parker, it was so blatant aswell. Shame he's such a character but when he does shit like this.


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

How can Howard Webb miss that incident when he blatently pointed at it? Surely that has to be punished, basically assault. Not much better than this...










Tell me what do Dejong and Balotelli have in common?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



POD said:


> How can Howard Webb miss that incident when he blatently pointed at it? Surely that has to be punished, basically assault. Not much better than this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what do Dejong and Balotelli have in common?


they play for manchester city


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Balotelli rules stop hating on him his charachter was always like that and will remain FORZA SUPER MARIO!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Martin Atkinson is the ref for Liverpool/United.

Congrats Liverpool.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Both are overpaid?

Quiet malta.



hahahaha silent.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

both would walk into united's starting 11?


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



WWE_TNA said:


> Both are overpaid?
> 
> Quiet malta.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha silent.


still pissed cuz he scored twice in that 6-1?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*










:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> they play for manchester city


A*

I wouldn't play Balo over Rooney or Hernandez and thats no bias.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Don't worry Rooney or RVP will be at City next season.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


:lmao


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



steamed hams said:


> Don't worry Rooney or RVP will be at City next season.


How much money do you think City would have to pay us before we sell Rooney. He had his chance to leave and he signed a new contract. I would love to say that we would never sell him but I know what the Glazer's are like.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



steamed hams said:


> Don't worry Rooney or RVP will be at City next season.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Razor King said:


> Fuck Wenger. Fuck Ramsey. Fuck Ramsey x twice. Ugh. Just ugh worthy @ the tactics of Wenger.
> 
> This is the third straight game we lost due to Wenger's unbelievable tactics; THIRD straight game due to Arsene Wenger's strategy! Add the Wolves draw too. It's not our lacking players who cost us those four games. It's Monsieur Wenger's tactics, unfortunately.
> 
> I can't believe Arsene actually thought bringing in Arshavin for Chamberlain would be a better "defensive" strategy. I can't believe this. Chamberlain had the game of his life last night and looks better than Walcott, Gervinho, and Arshavin combined. If anybody, Ramsey should have been off, with Chamberlain playing in the center after that.
> 
> Ramsey shouldn't be starting any games. That's it for this lad. He ain't no triffic player. Jesus, the guy is scared of the ball. His best passes are the back passes. He slows down the attack. His passing is atrocious. His creativity is non-existent.. Above all, he looks to give away the ball every time he has it. Once Arteta returns, it should be Arteta and Rosicky starting. You know you're shit when Rosicky plays better than you, and despite slowing the counter attack, Rosicky looked far more comfortable and stable on the ground.
> 
> Honestly, I can't blame RVP for leaving in the summer. He has to go. There is no way he should stay in the mess of a team that is Arsenal, at the moment.
> 
> Next week, we will beat Bolton (probably) and that will be hailed as a "great comeback" again before collapsing once again. Oh dear lord...
> 
> Bottom-line:
> 
> - Chamberlain should be starting most games for us. Especially CL against Milan.
> - Ramsey should be sent on loan. Yes! It's not an over-reaction. He is a good player coming off the bench, but he isn't a starter.
> - Give Park some more chances, please. I think he will do well playing alongside van Persie.
> 
> Finally, Wenger has come out and snubbed Hill-Wood by saying that no CL for Arsenal would be a disaster. At least, somebody cares. Now, please sharpen up your tactics because that has resulted in three straight losses for us!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

'Arry is in court today. In a little trouble with the tax-man apparently.



> OllieHoltMirror Oliver Holt
> Prosecution allege redknapp flew to Monaco to open secret account under name Rosie47





> OllieHoltMirror Oliver Holt
> Prosecution allege Rosie47 combined name of Redknapp's dog and year of his own birth


What a dodgy bastard! :lmao

(Assuming the prosecution is right.)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

triffic :arry

this will somehow be mario's fault


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Any chance of him getting a release clause for his fine/jail sentence?

:arry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Next Ingerland Manager TRIFFIC.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I don't want to comment on Monaco players and I don't know who Rosie47 is, but she's a triffic lad and I would love to have her here.

:arry


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

RVP is gone to City. Lock.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:arry dodgy man arr, doing it again.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Tottenham should sign Totti next season, for the revenge.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BOSS said:


> RVP is gone to City. Lock.


And here we go...

Next up: Arsenal to get relegated.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Silent Alarm said:


> 'Arry is in court today. In a little trouble with the tax-man apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OllieHoltMirror Oliver Holt
> Prosecution allege redknapp flew to Monaco to open secret account under name Rosie47
> 
> OllieHoltMirror Oliver Holt
> Prosecution allege Rosie47 combined name of Redknapp's dog and year of his own birth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dodgy bastard! :lmao
> 
> (Assuming the prosecution is right.)
Click to expand...

Okay that's pretty funny. I'm adding [email protected] to my msn contacts, maybe it will be 'Arry.











Spurs fan's TV when Man City scored the pen (remote thrown).


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I thought he was just playing wii sports


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*






Triffic smash attack.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

balotelli charged with violent conduct has until wednesday to respond :balo2


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

4 match ban. An unsuccessful appeal could mean the ban is extended.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

This is truly ridiculous 



> No charge for Lescott, after Webb says he would not have sent him off had he seen his challenge


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



> BBC NEWS
> 
> Manchester City's Mario Balotelli has been charged with violent conduct by the Football Association following an incident against Tottenham on Sunday.
> 
> The 21-year-old's injury-time penalty gave City a 3-2 win, but earlier he appeared to stamp on Scott Parker.
> 
> Following a dismissal earlier this season Balotelli faces a four-match ban, but any unsuccessful appeal could result in a longer suspension.
> 
> Joleon Lescott will not be punished after a clash with Younes Kaboul.
> 
> More to follow.


Not long enough, imo.

:balo2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Forearm SMASH!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Lescott is the one as an opposing fan that I actually wanted to see happen. MORE SAVIC. :mark:

Banner from the Arsenal fans at the Emirates:



















WENGER INDENIAE


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Robbie 'Henne- can't see me' Keane :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

INDENIAE :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

INDENIAE, its not just a river in egypt


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I had to look twice to work out what was going on there. At first it was spelt INDENILE. Still needs a space in there though, guess that's difficult to correct.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

INDENIAE

BALOTELLI

'ARRY

DAT WENGER GIF

:lmao. Great stuff.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


> Lescott is the one as an opposing fan that I actually wanted to see happen. MORE SAVIC. :mark:
> 
> Banner from the Arsenal fans at the Emirates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WENGER INDENIAE


Gunner is that you bro? :hmm:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

few thoughts on game...

-AOC/Arsh sub baffled me but i think the fallout has been well over the top. do people really think AOC would have stopped that goal had he been playing, when he hadn't done much tracking back all game? nevertheless AOC looked fine and was running them ragged and arsh has little effect going forward or defensively, don't think there would be same reaction if it was benayoun. 

-not protecting our weaknesses, major problem. djourou, while awful in the first half didn't have any protection from walcott or AOC. ditto Yennaris in the second half, but thankfully he played very well. showed a lot more effort than djourou and knows the RB role well even if he isn't a natural RB, dealt with Nani pretty comfortably in the 2nd half. credit where it's due.

-Arsenal fans embarassing. Fair enough, fans pay their money and have their say, but do it after the final whistle. why put a negative edge when we were going forward by booing? it did nothing to help us whatsoever, you need to support the team, not boo individual players. thankfully where i was "greatest team" chants quickly overhadowed the boos. the "spend some fucking money" chants were hilarious considering they were booing arshavin, our record signing coming on. Also find it hilarious how many "wtf wenger y we need 17 year old winger" in the summer and now they are clamouring for him to start every week.

-Vermaelen poor, but not taking blame? i know arshavin is the easy target for a scapegoat, but vermaelen should have picked valencia up twice, he didn't and we conceded twice. arshavin took rightful blame but song and vermaelen were both at fault as well. just because he is a good defender it doesn't make him immune from blame.

-Rosicky was good, filled in hole for Arteta nicely. Easily the best of our midfield trio. Ramsey and Song looked knackered, it's no wonder they're both below par and arteta is injured, they have all played a lot of football. coquelin should come back into the side on the weekend thankfully.

-Walcott was unbelievably bad, again. Showed so much promise earlier in season but has dropped off yet again. AOC taught him a lesson in wing play. 

-RvP dissent. Worrying to see, but people associating it with the Gerrard incident, it is a different situation, and I've seen players be frustrated before, people made the comparison in the summer and we went on a great run and ended the year in 4th, pointless comparisons.

-Koscielny unbelievably good again. Got a little over excited after the first goal we scored and made a bad challenge on Nani, but apart from that it is hard to fault the performance. walking into my PL xi this year. i have no qualms in saying he is our best natural centre back now, if not defender. vermaelen is a good defender, offers a lot going forward, is a leader and organises the defence, but i can't put him above koscielny in terms of being a defender. Thought Per had a good game too, mopped up a lot of Djourou's mistakes in the first half and made a great goal line clearance, not lacking for pace there.

-United just plain better, and they weren't great themselves. They converted their chances, we didn't. Dean didn't do much wrong and United well deserved winners. Can't wait until we have our XI, but how mnay times have I said that over the past 6 years? If we could keep the core together for an extended run, we'd be every bit as good as spurs are now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Clear your Thursday nights, Stringer. (You really need to go back to that username)


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

INDENIAE lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



D'Angelo said:


> few thoughts on game...
> 
> -AOC/Arsh sub baffled me but i think the fallout has been well over the top. do people really think AOC would have stopped that goal had he been playing, when he hadn't done much tracking back all game? nevertheless AOC looked fine and was running them ragged and arsh has little effect going forward or defensively, don't think there would be same reaction if it was benayoun.
> 
> -not protecting our weaknesses, major problem. djourou, while awful in the first half didn't have any protection from walcott or AOC. ditto Yennaris in the second half, but thankfully he played very well. showed a lot more effort than djourou and knows the RB role well even if he isn't a natural RB, dealt with Nani pretty comfortably in the 2nd half. credit where it's due.
> 
> -Arsenal fans embarassing. Fair enough, fans pay their money and have their say, but do it after the final whistle. why put a negative edge when we were going forward by booing? it did nothing to help us whatsoever, you need to support the team, not boo individual players. thankfully where i was "greatest team" chants quickly overhadowed the boos. the "spend some fucking money" chants were hilarious considering they were booing arshavin, our record signing coming on. Also find it hilarious how many "wtf wenger y we need 17 year old winger" in the summer and now they are clamouring for him to start every week.
> 
> -Vermaelen poor, but not taking blame? i know arshavin is the easy target for a scapegoat, but vermaelen should have picked valencia up twice, he didn't and we conceded twice. arshavin took rightful blame but song and vermaelen were both at fault as well. just because he is a good defender it doesn't make him immune from blame.
> 
> -Rosicky was good, filled in hole for Arteta nicely. Easily the best of our midfield trio. Ramsey and Song looked knackered, it's no wonder they're both below par and arteta is injured, they have all played a lot of football. coquelin should come back into the side on the weekend thankfully.
> 
> -Walcott was unbelievably bad, again. Showed so much promise earlier in season but has dropped off yet again. AOC taught him a lesson in wing play.
> 
> -RvP dissent. Worrying to see, but people associating it with the Gerrard incident, it is a different situation, and I've seen players be frustrated before, people made the comparison in the summer and we went on a great run and ended the year in 4th, pointless comparisons.
> 
> -Koscielny unbelievably good again. Got a little over excited after the first goal we scored and made a bad challenge on Nani, but apart from that it is hard to fault the performance. walking into my PL xi this year. i have no qualms in saying he is our best natural centre back now, if not defender. vermaelen is a good defender, offers a lot going forward, is a leader and organises the defence, but i can't put him above koscielny in terms of being a defender. Thought Per had a good game too, mopped up a lot of Djourou's mistakes in the first half and made a great goal line clearance, not lacking for pace there.
> 
> -United just plain better, and they weren't great themselves. They converted their chances, we didn't. Dean didn't do much wrong and United well deserved winners. Can't wait until we have our XI, but how mnay times have I said that over the past 6 years? If we could keep the core together for an extended run, we'd be every bit as good as spurs are now.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Arsenal fans are he new Liverpool fans in optimism.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



EGame said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



EGame said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> This is truly ridiculous


http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opi...r-United-rules-of-football-article708937.html

hihi


----------



## king of scotland

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Its alright. We already knew the manc teams don't sign any players unless they have thug brutality training. Balotelli and Lescott should both be punished. Balotelli should receive not a 4 game ban, but a rest of the season ban.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Kaboul should learn from Busquets. Oversell the fuck out of it next time, Younes, just to be sure.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

tom curbstomper huddlestone.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



EGame said:


> BBC NEWS
> 
> Manchester City's Mario Balotelli has been charged with violent conduct by the Football Association following an incident against Tottenham on Sunday.
> 
> The 21-year-old's injury-time penalty gave City a 3-2 win, but earlier he appeared to stamp on Scott Parker.
> 
> Following a dismissal earlier this season Balotelli faces a four-match ban, but any unsuccessful appeal could result in a longer suspension.
> 
> Joleon Lescott will not be punished after a clash with Younes Kaboul.
> 
> More to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> Not long enough, imo.
> 
> :balo2
Click to expand...











You want to punish a man who has a wing named after him at a school?



> The “Mario Balotelli Wing” has been built with the help of Mario’s donation to the Cuey Machar Secondary School Foundation (www.cmsf.nl), which operates in both The Netherlands and South Sudan. Mario met Kon Kelei in Milan, in May 2010, and subsequently decided to donate his compensation as a testimonial for Extra Time, Gazzetta dello Sport’s weekly international football insert, to his Foundation, which was committed to the construction of a school in the South-Sudanese village of Cuey Machar.
> 
> Cuey Machar didn’t have a secondary school and so Kon Kelei decided to raise the funds needed to create one, because he is convinced it represents a valid alternative to weapons for the village’s children. He hopes that his own experience as a child soldier, kidnapped by the Sudan People’s Liberation Army militia when he was just four years old, is never repeated.
> 
> Now Mario is looking forward to see Kon Kelei, who is also a great football fan, in Manchester to watch a match.


http://www.mariobalotelli.it/en/comunicati-stampa/mario-balotelli-wing/


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



D'Angelo said:


> -
> 
> -not protecting our weaknesses, major problem. djourou, while awful in the first half didn't have any protection from walcott or AOC. ditto Yennaris in the second half, but thankfully he played very well. showed a lot more effort than djourou and knows the RB role well even if he isn't a natural RB, dealt with Nani pretty comfortably in the 2nd half. credit where it's due.
> 
> -Vermaelen poor, but not taking blame? i know arshavin is the easy target for a scapegoat, but vermaelen should have picked valencia up twice, he didn't and we conceded twice. arshavin took rightful blame but song and vermaelen were both at fault as well. just because he is a good defender it doesn't make him immune from blame.
> 
> -Rosicky was good, filled in hole for Arteta nicely. Easily the best of our midfield trio. Ramsey and Song looked knackered, it's no wonder they're both below par and arteta is injured, they have all played a lot of football. coquelin should come back into the side on the weekend thankfully.
> 
> -Koscielny unbelievably good again. Got a little over excited after the first goal we scored and made a bad challenge on Nani, but apart from that it is hard to fault the performance. walking into my PL xi this year. i have no qualms in saying he is our best natural centre back now, if not defender. vermaelen is a good defender, offers a lot going forward, is a leader and organises the defence, but i can't put him above koscielny in terms of being a defender. Thought Per had a good game too, mopped up a lot of Djourou's mistakes in the first half and made a great goal line clearance, not lacking for pace there.
> 
> -United just plain better, and they weren't great themselves. They converted their chances, we didn't. Dean didn't do much wrong and United well deserved winners. Can't wait until we have our XI, but how mnay times have I said that over the past 6 years? If we could keep the core together for an extended run, we'd be every bit as good as spurs are now.


A couple of things...

- Djourou is awful.

- Vermaelen isn't a LB. He may sub in for a while but you can't expect him to play proficiently in that position for the entire match. The problem isn't Vermaelen. He just isn't as good a LB that people make him out to be. Ajax ALWAYS had a bad game when Vermaelen played as the LB. People should take note.

- Rosicky was damn good. Thankfully, Le Coq is coming back because he already looks to be a complete CM.

- Mertesacker had the finest game he's had as an Arsenal defender and Kosh is turning out to be the best defender we have, atm.

- We were looking super hot in the second, until THAT substitution. Nvm, in those 6 years, the problem has been overplaying our starting 11 to the point where they breakdown, physically and mentally. Our starting 11 has always been good. It's the squad that is filled with poor, under-performing, and undeserving players. We have to get the squad right because rotation is the biggest part of the game today and if we don't have quality to rotate; all we get is present day Arsenal FC.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Valenica and Park should have never been able to play that 1-2 in such a tight area inside the box as they did. So whoever was around them at the time is to be blamed.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I just thought I'd start something and see if people give feedback. Who would you put as the top 3 players in their respective positions in the Premier League thus far this season. 

*GK:* 1 -
2 -
3 - 

*RB:* 1 -
2 - 
3 - 

*CB:* 1 -
2 - 
3 - 

*CB:* 1 -
2 -
3 -

*LB:* 1 -
2 - 
3 - 

*RW:* 1 -
2 - 
3 - 

*CM:* 1 - 
2 - 
3 - 

*CM:* 1 -
2 - 
3 - 

*LW:* 1 -
2 - 
3 - 

*RS:* 1 -
2 -
3 - 

*LS:* 1 -
2 - 
3 - 

I'll give my feedback if this thing catches on or gets many responses. I just wanted to see what people think.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Talking about positivity, I'm not all that disappointed.  We're fighting for forth (Good lord, that sounds awful!) and we will be there by the end of the season. What I really want is for us to win the FA Cup. It's long overdue and we desperately need a trophy. If we don't win any trophy; that would be really sad and finishing out of the top-4 would be a disaster.

Premier League is all about top-4, so the pressure is kinda off since Chelsea, Liverpool, and Newcastle will drop points. We just need to capitalize when they drop points. I'd be happy if we got passed Milan in the CL. I'm pretty sure we will draw Real Madrid (QF), and I want it to happen!

Just win the FA Cup. I'd love it--if we could pull a Liverpool and win the CL. :taylor3unk:jay2


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Foreshadowed said:


> I just thought I'd start something and see if people give feedback. Who would you put as the top 3 players in their respective positions in the Premier League thus far this season.
> 
> I'll give my feedback if this thing catches on or gets many responses. I just wanted to see what people think.


I'll not keep to your formation but I'll do three per position;

Keeper;
1. Vorm (Swansea)
2. Hart (City)
3. Krul (Newcastle)

Right Back;
1. Richards (City)
2. Simpson (Newcastle)
3. Walker (Spurs)

Left Back;
1. Enrique (Liverpool)
2. Clichy (City)
3. Cole (Chelsea)

Centre Back;
1. Kompany (City)
2. Kaboul (Spurs)
3. Coloccini (Newcastle)

Centre Mid;
1. Cabaye (Newcastle)
2. Parker (Spurs)
3. Swansea's Pass Masters

Right Wing;
1. Valencia (United)
2. Milner (City)
3. Dempsey (Fulham)

Left Wing;
1. Mata (Chelsea)
2. Etherington (Stoke)
3. Bale (Spurs)

ONE IN THE HOLE YOU SAY?
1. Silva (City)
2. Sessegnon (Sunderland)
3. Ireland (Villa)

Striker;
1. Van Persie (Arsenal)
2. Ba (Newcastle)
3. Aguero (City)

I've probably fucked up a few as I've not put much thought into it, so this is off the top of my head.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Keeper;
1. Vorm (Swansea)
2. Hart (City)
3. Krul (Newcastle)

Right Back;
1. Richards (City)
2. Walker (SPurs)
3. Simpson (Newcastle)

Left Back;
1. Enrique (Liverpool)
2. Clichy (City)
3. Ekotto (Spurs)

Centre Back;
1. Kompany (City)
2. Kaboul (Spurs)
3. Coloccini (Newcastle)

Centre Mid;
1. Cabaye (Newcastle)
2. Modric (Spurs)
3. Britton (Swansea)

Right Wing;
1. Valencia (United)
2. Nani (United)
3. Dyer (Swansea)

Left Wing;
1. Mata (Chelsea)
2. Bale (Spurs)
3. Dempsey (Fulham) (Does he play left, right or in the hole? i think he just plays anywhere across)

ONE IN THE HOLE YOU SAY?
1. Silva (City)
2. Rooney (United)
3. Sessegnon (Sunderland)

Striker;
1. Van Persie (Arsenal)
2. Ba (Newcastle)
3. Aguero (City)


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

STEPHEN IRELAND?










wut?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Keeper;
1. Krul (Newcastle)
2. Hart (City)
3. Vorm (Swansea)

Right Back;
1. Richards (City)
2. Simpson (Newcastle)
3. Walker (Spurs)

Left Back;
1. Cole (Chelsea)
2. Enrique (Liverpool)
3. Clichy (City)

Centre Back;
1. Kompany (City)
2. Coloccini (Newcastle)
3. Kaboul (Spurs)

Centre Mid;
1. Britton (Swansea)
2. Parker (Spurs)
3. Lucas (Liverpool)

Right Wing;
1. Valencia (United)
2. Dempsey (Fulham)
3. Sturridge (Chelsea)

Left Wing;
1. Bale (Spurs)
2. Mata (Chelsea)
3. Bellamy (Liverpool)

ONE IN THE HOLE YOU SAY?
1. Silva (City)
2. Sessegnon (Sunderland)
3. Van der Vaart (Spurs)

Striker;
1. Van Persie (Arsenal)
2. Ba (Newcastle)
3. Aguero (City)


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I've seen Ireland have a some good games, I couldn't think of a third player in that position who has performed well.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Ireland's had a few good games lately, nothing outstanding. Even Formica's had a better season than that prick.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Like I said, it was off the top of my head and I couldn't think of anyone else. Not too many teams play with one behind the striker in the Prem that I know of anyway (that have stood out at least).


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Keeper;
1. Krul (Newcastle)
2. Hart (City)
3. Friedel (Spurs)

Right Back;
1. Richards (City)
2. Walker (Spurs)
3. Simpson (Newcastle)

Left Back;
1. Enrique (Liverpool)
2. Cole (Chelsea)
3. Ekotto (Spurs)

Centre Back;
1. Agger (Liverpool)
2. Kompany (City)
3. Koscielny (Arsenal)

Centre Mid;
1. Modric (Spurs)
2. Arteta (Arsenal)
3. Carrick (United)

Right Wing;
1. Valencia (United)
2. Larsson (Sunderland)
3. Sturridge (Chelsea) (If he counts..)

Left Wing;
1. Bale (Spurs)
2. Nani (United)
3. Mata (Chelsea)

ONE IN THE HOLE YOU SAY?
1. Silva (City)
2. Rooney (United)
3. Dempsey (Fulham)

Striker;
1. Van Persie (Arsenal)
2. Ba (Newcastle)
3. Aguero (City)


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I was tempted to put Carrick and Koscielny in. Wasn't too sure about Larsson and other than his first month or two I think Rooney has been average to poor.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Carrick over Parker and Britton?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Keeper;
1. Cech
2. Jussi
3. De Gea :no:

Right Back;
1. Djourou
2. Boswinga
3. jenkinson

Left Back;
1. riise
2. robinson
3. Hill

Centre Back;
1. Mertesacker
2. Terry
3. Luiz

Centre Mid;
1. Barton
2. Derry
3. Henderson

Right Wing;
1. Kuyt
2. Arshavin
3. Walcott

Left Wing;
1. Downing
2. DownING
3. DOWNING


Striker;
1. Carroll
2. Torres
3. chamakh

bama


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Thanks for the feedback guys. No problem changing the formation Vader, you've actually made it look more simple. I'll post mine now:

Keeper;
1. Krul (Newcastle)
2. Hart (City)
3. Vorm (Swansea)

Right Back;
1. Richards (City)
2. Walker (Spurs)
3. Simpson (Newcastle)

Left Back;
1. Enrique (Liverpool)
2. Cole (Chelsea)
3. Ekotto (Spurs)

Centre Back;
1. Kompany (City)
2. Kaboul (Spurs)
3. Coloccini (Newcastle)

Centre Mid;
1. Parker (Spurs)
2. Britton (Swansea)
3. Carrick (United)

Right Wing;
1. Valencia (United)
2. Dempsey (Fulham)
3. Sturridge (Chelsea)

Left Wing;
1. Bale (Spurs)
2. Nani (United)
3. Bellamy (Liverpool)

ONE IN THE HOLE YOU SAY?
1. Silva (City)
2. Sessegnon (Sunderland)
3. Van der Vaart (Spurs)

Striker;
1. Van Persie (Arsenal)
2. Ba (Newcastle)
3. Aguero (City)


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Seb said:


> Carrick over Parker and Britton?


people are going over the top with britton, comparing him to Xavi is ridiculous, the fact is he has played 20 game this season and despite having a high pass percentage, he hasnt provided any assists or scored any goals


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> people are going over the top with britton, comparing him to Xavi is ridiculous, the fact is he has played 20 game this season and despite having a high pass percentage, he hasnt provided any assists or scored any goals


lol have you watched swansea? they keep the ball superbly. britton plays in front of the defence anyway (unlike xavi, so the comparisons are silly), much more like a pirlo type player. him and joe allen have both been brilliant all season. goals and assists aren't the be all and end all, wilshere scored 1 goal last season and only got a couple of assists iirc and everyone was touting him in their team of the season (and rightly so).


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Seb said:


> lol have you watched swansea? they keep the ball superbly. britton plays in front of the defence anyway (unlike xavi, so the comparisons are silly), much more like a pirlo type player. him and joe allen have both been brilliant all season. goals and assists aren't the be all and end all, wilshere scored 1 goal last season and only got a couple of assists iirc and everyone was touting him in their team of the season (and rightly so).


and yet they have only won 1 game away from home, once teams get used to playing at the liberty they will be in trouble. The calls for him to be included in the england squad are stupid too, there is no way he should get in the england squad ahead of players like wilshere, rodwell and cleverley, who could play for the next 10 years.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Stop arguing and contribute you fuckers.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> and yet they have only won 1 game away from home, once teams get used to playing at the liberty they will be in trouble. The calls for him to be included in the england squad are stupid too, there is no way he should get in the england squad ahead of players like wilshere, rodwell and cleverley, who could play for the next 10 years.


They just got promoted, how well do you expect them to do exactly?

They're not stupid at all, he's easily been at least the second best English midfielder in the league alongside Parker this season, and unlike most English players he's actually comfortable at keeping hold of the ball and playing a simple passing game. I suppose you don't want Parker in the England squad either right? He was the age Britton is now when he got back into the England team.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Doesn't really matter who's in the england squad, we will get fucked at the euro's thanks to shit tactics, defending and scandal.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Also the fact that other teams are just plain better.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



redeadening said:


> Also the fact that other teams are just plain better.


ssshhhh.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Would be interesting to see everyone's Euro squads at this stage. Think i'd go with something like:

Hart
Ruddy
Stockdale

Walker
Richards
Cole
Baines
Jones
Terry (?)
Lescott
Smalling

Parker
Britton
Wilshere
Milner
Gerrard
Young
A Johnson
Walcott

Sturridge
Welbeck
Bent
Rooney

I'm sure I forgot someone, but whatever. Could maybe ditch one of those right-backs and fit another CB in, as Smalling was very good there for Man Utd last season - but Walker and Richards both look great at the moment.

Don't want Terry in there, but he is captain. Gets a question mark though as he could lose it depending on this racism case.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Capello will like to remind who you forgot, downing and barry you know he will take them.

Lennon>Walcott (but theo will go typically)

Probably cahill aswell he seems chummy with terry.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Seb said:


> They just got promoted, how well do you expect them to do exactly?
> 
> They're not stupid at all, he's easily been at least the second best English midfielder in the league alongside Parker this season, and unlike most English players he's actually comfortable at keeping hold of the ball and playing a simple passing game. I suppose you don't want Parker in the England squad either right? He was the age Britton is now when he got back into the England team.


yep i didnt want to see parker back, i would rather the place go to a younger player, similar to how i would rather the likes of lampard, terry, rio etc dropped from the team so they could build a team for the future


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Baffling how you wouldn't want Parker in the team when he's been brilliant for the last two seasons and has done really well for England since being given the chance. He's a no brainer for the DM position at the moment.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

No point in arguing, if Parker played for United they'd be frothing for him Seb.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Rush said:


> No point in arguing, if Parker played for United they'd be frothing for him Seb.


not really i dont want carrick playing for england, as he is too old


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Carrick is also garbage. Bottom line, you pick your best squad and Parker is the best Pom going atm


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I really think Lampard missed his calling in life not playing as a striker

An absolutely pointless midfielder, but he cant fucking stop scoring


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I'd be happy if Parker did go to the Euro aslong as I didn't have to hear the same "He's such a hard worker" bullshit everytime he's within 50 feet of the ball, We all get it he works hard why do the likes of Sky and Match of the Day froce that fact down my throat every 30 seconds, I'd much rather here more about this guy's ability rather than his work rate


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Vader13 said:


> Left Wing;
> 1. Mata (Chelsea)
> 2. *Etherington (Stoke)*
> 3. Bale (Spurs)


:shocked: He's been utter wank for most of the season!

I've got another game if anyone wants to play...

Look carefully at the three identical images of Harry Redknapp below and see if you can spot five minor differences.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Nintendo 64 GET INTO IT

Advertisement board shown in one of the old clips at half time. Also showed highlights from the final Arsenal lost last year.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Reading Back some of the posts during the Arsenal/ManUtd game.

Don’t agree with Anders having a poor game & being blamed for goal, Evans blocks his view & ball goes through Evans legs, cant seen it till late, amazed got finger tips to it, very harsh blame him for game, Rafael bombing on opens up space where should been for RvP goal & Evans drops bit to deep when needed be more yards high up pitch which why RvP run into that area wasn’t offside.

Some posts regarding Evans were just as bad, 1 small mistake for goal as explained above was only thing did wrong otherwise he was great him & Smalling this season been 2 best CBs & imo should be our 1st choice CBs pairing. Speaking of CBs Smalling was amazing, apart from slip which resulted in RvP missing huge chance at 1-0 when all had to it pass/curl it in instead of thrashing it. Slip just accident stuff like this happens cant blame him for losing his footing. Cant fault him for his defending him & Evans most match had RvP just where wanted him, RvP couldn’t play that false no.9 role where dropped deep to link up play in final 3rd all that much & few times he did the ball given to Walcott who ruined most of AFC attacks.

1st half we dominated game it was weird but Jones injury actually kicked us in to life, soon as medical staff come on to treat Jones injury, theres shot where see whole MUFC team in group speaking with each other with Evra in middle, wouldn’t be shocked if something along lines of "Need kick on here, need win cant play at this tempo otherwise never going to get the win". Cos from that moment on slowly ramped up pressure on AFC, got in behind few times, where out passing, playing & fighting them. 

How took us till 44Mins mark to grab 1st goal I'll never know, had so many chances just final ball was letting us down but warning signs where there. The goal in itself is from AFC stand point laughable from Man Utd stand point it felt like much deserved, when say laughable I mean in sense of that defending on show from them was laughable just shocking, how can you let runners down wings so easily without anyone putting in any challenge or block of any kind, no protecting other players by double up. Just hopeless it happened before goal, like tactics from AFC are let’s stand off & let them play see what happens from there.

What was weird about goal was Giggs who was shocking all game played awesome cross to Toni for goal which only good thing he did all game imo, ended up on LW where more effective then he is in CM. Nani had hit & miss game on LW you can tell that doesn’t want to play there but his best LW we have in side right now & fact Toni our best player in recent weeks on RW so has to make due with LW spot, its area id imagine be looked at in summer but that’s another story for different day. 

This season SAF changed way we play, now play very little width nor do we cross it very often & lack alot of movement, said all season its not us nor do agree with it, so 1st goal we do complete opposite, Giggs moves from CM to LW in build up, adds width then crosses to Toni who heads it in. What even weirder is best player is Toni right now, who adds pace, width & crosses to team that is much needed. Anyway deserved lead at HT.

I sort knew that at HT we changed tactics, we drop deeper & try hit on break at time looked risky move cos 1-0 v AFC never good score line to try hold on to for another 45 Mins regardless of credentials of AFC team of yester years there still good enough create chances & score, so why give them a helping hand. They clearly going improve in 2nd half & try make it 1-1, so why invite that pressure on ourselves by having them attack us with hope of hitting them on break. Why not play way did after Jones injury, we had game in our hands all had to is play same way & could scored good few more. It keeps happening that sits on tight leads then give away chances, we no longer counter attack as well as we once did so why play this game. 

They deserved there goal to make it 1-1, Chamberlin who made the assist had great game, showed more in 70 mins then Walcott has all season, only 18 as well that kid got bright future ahead of him got everything in his locker didn’t look out place in that AFC team in big PL match, look forward seeing more of him in next few years. Already spoken above about RvP goal so won’t do so again here.

Subs changed game, Chamberlin come off for Ashravin for AFC which at the time I did think was bit of odd move but when saw/heard Arsenal fans booing the sub thought they must been thinking near enough the same thing, seen RvP made written statement saying wasn’t shaking head to sub but would like no why he choose that moment to shake head left to right & no other time? Maybe couldn’t remember where parked his car, who knows.

Then for us, Park comes on for Rafael & Scholes came on for Nani. Reading back on posts in here lot criticism of move from Man Utd fans but was actually reason why we won game.

Wengers response to our winners after game being that 1 mistake cost AFC win in our 2nd goal think crap, more then just 1 & if believes only 1 then Id start worrying. Ashravin goes out to Toni which fine but mistake is turns back then lets Toni run inside oh him into box, id imagine this is mistake Wenger speaking about here. The AFC fans seen blamed sub for these goal think wrong when say changed game from AFC stand point not speaking about tactically unlike with Man Utd subs, speaking about fans & players here there heads dropped & atmosphere that was building was sucked out as soon as that AFC sub happened its reason why got back in game as easily as we did, no tactics involved in that simply cos I cant believe Wengers be that stupid to try sit back when team got back into game & got all momentum at 1-1 then pass on message to lets players sit back & take 1-1 draw that’s not how Wengers AFC ever been nor do feel ever will. I totally understand why Wengers took The Ox off he felt that legs begin to tire & needed come off which on his PL debut then can understand that prob felt that Ashravin experienced enough to handle job defensively to which 18 kid couldn’t do & had fresh legs. 

But Ashravin let Wenger down cos doesn’t do his job, as beaten to easily & doesn’t bother tracking back. This isn’t only mistake on show cos while that goes on TV25 at LB mistake is not coming out quick enough & not even coming out at all to close off Toni space to run into it, If TV25 there when Toni runs inside like should do he nicking ball off him. The 3rd mistake is no one tracking runners in box, no 1 making any attempt to block off the tight passes before Welbecks shot. Awful goal to let in as could & should never have happened.

From out stand point tactically from SAF think got it spot on, Scholes needed come on alot sooner but soon as control games, spreads ball, keep ball well just he always has done & Toni at RB never worked as well as should when at RW but SAF think said play RWB forgot defending we need a goal, run from deep let Park go to RW to come inside so open up space for you. Scholes sees & make pin point pass to Toni & who no the rest.

What will say is for criticism given to Man Utd tactics this season & here again about lack width, movement, crosses & play little movement, narrow passes, and no real crosses not us but when it works it treat to watch. Not being hypocrite or jumping on bandwagon by not saying way play now best thing since slice bread or that agree with it, I don’t believe works for us, don’t believe works for players not us & think if reverted back to our old style of quick passes, lots movement, crosses, slick passes & hit teams on break we score move & win games more easily. Cos at the moment imo games are becoming struggle for us to win. But that 2nd goal be over looked this weekend but wont find many goals better for team play, clever passes in tight area, if you do right & allow to play that game like AFC done you find lot easier but still take nothing way from Welbeck deserved goal, who move was work of art. 

On Welbeck his got bright future with us, the sooner we wrap up new deal for us the better it will be for all of us, the Sky Sports Gillette panel deserve a slap for wrong assessment of Welbeck on Saturday cant remember exact words but believe the words where never be top CF nor scare likes of Barca defense well no right now wont cos his 20 year kid but anyone seen Welbeck play this season notice each week he improves & more much then just run around hustle defenders CF, got fantastic all around game which improve each week with us, his got everything in his locker imo. 

Over whole game felt we deserved the 3 points, after our 2nd goal we did good job of keeping AFC out & holding onto to win & we needed to win MCFC won there game earlier in day (How I’ll never know) but credit to them for winning it though hasn’t looked at best for last few weeks nor v Spurs but still winning games even with them under performing says alot about them, takes character do that with bit of luck if still doing it come March to May they have got great chance of winning the PL this season.

As for us the injury list only gets worse, Jones is out for few weeks which isn’t as bad as looked in real time, Carrick, Nani & Rooney all getting injuries doesn’t help, im hoping it not going keep out long term but it doesn’t help us out even less so cos have LFC away in 4th round of the FA Cup this weekend, which game neither of us we wont to lose nor wont to make into a replay.

Did hear that Clev may be back on bench for that LFC game though which will be much welcome, him in CM makes the whole team look so much better. Glad won that game couldn’t afford slip up v Arsenal we didn’t & hope this gives us momentum to kick on now into 2nd half of the season in hope of catching up with MCFC awaiting any chance they give us if they do slip up.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Good Old 'Arry next INGERLAND manager from wormwood scrubs.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Seb said:


> Would be interesting to see everyone's Euro squads at this stage. Think i'd go with something like:
> 
> Hart
> Ruddy
> Stockdale
> 
> Walker
> Richards
> Cole
> Baines
> Jones
> Terry (?)
> Lescott
> Smalling
> 
> Parker
> Britton
> Wilshere
> Milner
> Gerrard
> Young
> A Johnson
> Walcott
> 
> Sturridge
> Welbeck
> Bent
> Rooney


Most of that squad seems fine. Lescott will probably go just because of the Spain game but I wouldn't pick him. Who instead? I don't know - Cahill, Jagielka, Rio & Dawson are all 'meh' too. I'd take Cleverley in midfield. Rodwell probably too soon for him (though same for Cleverley I guess..) Lampard possibly an option from the bench. Are there any better wide options to take than Walcott? :/

For me I'd be looking at a first team of Hart, Richards, Terry, Jones, Cole, Parker, Wilshere, Gerrard, Young, Sturridge, Bent/Rooney.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Cracking atmos in the cardiff/palace game, extra time now.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Not the first time I've said this but Howard Webb is an awful ref.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Penas, get in.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Mon the Palace, Make the Bluebird Scum leave the stadium in tears


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Malky and Freedman both seem like good managers, not bothered who wins.

Maybe leaning towards palace so ZAHA can go get him some scouse or citeh.

Palace are awful at penas hahahaha


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

HEATON


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

was that Jimmy or Jey Uso who missed that pen?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Looks like Cardiff going to get themselves some scouse or city instead.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

disappointing by palace

but cardiff deserved it


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Pitch invasion? really cardiff fans?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Bloody Welshmen.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



King Kenny said:


> HEATON


nice to see you cheering on a united produced player


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



haribo said:


> Most of that squad seems fine. Lescott will probably go just because of the Spain game but I wouldn't pick him. Who instead? I don't know - Cahill, Jagielka, Rio & Dawson are all 'meh' too. I'd take Cleverley in midfield. Rodwell probably too soon for him (though same for Cleverley I guess..) Lampard possibly an option from the bench. Are there any better wide options to take than Walcott? :/
> 
> For me I'd be looking at a first team of Hart, Richards, Terry, Jones, Cole, Parker, Wilshere, Gerrard, Young, Sturridge, Bent/Rooney.


There's already Young, Johnson, Sturridge and Milner who can all play on the wing, so you could easily put another CM in for Walcott - I would also go with Cleverly. Your first XI is the same as mine, though i'd play Welbeck over Bent for the first 2 group games. I'd play Lescott over Terry, but seeming as he's captain he's obviously going to play. Pretty sure Capello will play Cahill alongside as well, especially now that he's gone to Chelsea, even though Jones, Smalling and Lescott are all twice as good.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

unless he goes to jail


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

why are the england teams missing the goat

:barry

absolutely raped vdv so badly he needed to go off early. THE MAN


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*






Don't worry Joel/Chelsea fans.

You've got this guy.










8*D


----------



## Mark Henry's Son

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

i wouldnt take rooney to the world cup, he's not even that good anymore is he? stick with crouch.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

14 goals in 16 matches. Jesus christ

The only semi decent bright spot is we have Lukaku for the future. From Ive seen from him, hes bigger than Drogba and somehow just as fast as Torres in his prime. Quite the incredible prospect 

Now if only he could get a fucking game to start


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



redeadening said:


> 14 goals in 16 matches. Jesus christ
> 
> The only semi decent bright spot is we have Lukaku for the future. From Ive seen from him, hes bigger than Drogba and somehow just as fast as Torres in his prime. Quite the incredible prospect
> 
> Now if only he could get a fucking game to start


Atletico have also been pretty trash this season (they just replaced their manager), but the guy just finds ways of getting goals anyway.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I know. They have our incredible goalkeeper too

Apparently we're close to banging out a deal for DeBruyne


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



> Former Camp Nou board members Ferran Soriano and Txiki Begiristain are close to being appointed chief executive and director of football at the Etihad Stadium


triffic


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> triffic


Man City: Mes Que Un Dinero. Second guy's name is ridiculous.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

his name could be ......yfuckface for all i care, give us success plz


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

lol @ thinking that'll do anything


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Seb said:


> Carrick over Parker and Britton?


Yes over both.

I hated Carrick for the last two years, but I've been stunned with how he's suddenly improved this year. He's holding our shocking midfield together, he looks more positive and confident than he's been since the year we signed him. 

Parker is very close to be fair, I didn't really rate him heading into this season either, but he's done a great job for Spurs in holding for their attackers to get forward. I gave the edge to Carrick because he's had a game of musical chairs going on next to him in midfield, while Parker has been able to form a consistent partnership with Modric.

Britton? LOL, I love Swansea, but come on.



Mark Henry's Son said:


> i wouldnt take rooney to the world cup, he's not even that good anymore is he? stick with crouch.


:Cornette


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


> Yes over both.
> 
> I hated Carrick for the last two years, but I've been stunned with how he's suddenly improved this year. He's holding our shocking midfield together, he looks more positive and confident than he's been since the year we signed him.
> 
> Parker is very close to be fair, I didn't really rate him heading into this season either, but he's done a great job for Spurs in holding for their attackers to get forward. I gave the edge to Carrick because he's had a game of musical chairs going on next to him in midfield, while Parker has been able to form a consistent partnership with Modric.
> 
> Britton? LOL, I love Swansea, but come on.


Parker has been superb all season (like he was last season), Carrick has had a decent run of 10-12 good games as opposed to being completely and utterly shite like he has been for most of his tenure at Man Utd. No comparison as to who's been better.

The way you just dismiss Britton is laughable. I can't think of a better performer in the bottom half of the league so far.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Carrick only found form in December. How that puts him ahead of the ever impressive Parker, I don't know...

Oh wait, I do. It's IrishJet. So that means "United is the best and no one comes close the end".


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> *Carrick only found form in December.* How that puts him ahead of the ever impressive Parker, I don't know...
> 
> Oh wait, I do. It's IrishJet. So that means "United is the best and no one comes close the end".


Nah, you're wrong there.

Parker has been better though. Carrick deserves a call-up to the England squad again, I just hope he doesn't get it.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Seb said:


> Parker has been superb all season (like he was last season), Carrick has had a decent run of 10-12 good games as opposed to being completely and utterly shite like he has been for most of his tenure at Man Utd. No comparison as to who's been better.
> 
> The way you just dismiss Britton is laughable. I can't think of a better performer in the bottom half of the league so far.


:lmao what a load of shit. Carrick has been in form ever since he got back into the starting line up this season, and he was very good from 06-09 for us too. Saying he's been complete shite for most of his time at Utd is beyond stupid. Yes he was poor in 09/10 and the first half of last season but that's hardly most of his career at Utd. Your blind hate for Carrick at times is embarrassing.

Agree on Britton tho, he's played very well for Swansea, very good passer of the ball. And Parker whilst I found him somewhat overrated last season has been the most in form midfielder this season, he's in BOSS mode every game it seems.



> i wouldnt take rooney to the world cup, he's not even that good anymore is he? stick with crouch.


not sure if actually srs.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Your blind love is what's embarrassing here. He was okay for his first couple of seasons but since then has been complete shite. For most of the past 3-4 years he's been the worst player in the Man Utd team. His best days were at Tottenham and he just hasn't had the quality to play at a big club, which is a shame because at West Ham he looked like he had the potential to be in the England team for years and years.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

yes and garrybarry was superb last season


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

at least capello has recognised that carrick is garbage. same can't be said of barry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

vdv fears the garrybarry

watch him fist gerrard and the next step is WORLD DOMINATION


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

i'm still having nightmares about what ozil and muller did to garry in that england/germany game. shame city were too shit to reach the knockout stages, would've been awesome to see city/madrid.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

he was standing back taking it in, ala carrick/barca


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

nah carrick was running around on the half way line chasing the ball all game, whereas barry was losing the ball and getting murdered on the break.

we were robbed anyway. dat lampard goal.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Atleast Carrick was running around, unlike Garrybarry the lazy fuck :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

garrybarry was let down by terrible team mates, that's all

wasnt terry/upson the cb pairing? lol


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

it was but upson scored and actually looked slightly less inept than terry. i remember the first goal though, a goal kick from neuer, one bounce, klose outpaces the pair and toepokes it in with one touch. that's the only one i wouldn't blame on barry.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I'm so excited for the Euros--just so that we could see Spain/England or Germany/England again.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Need to get Lampard in the team to beat Spain again.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

^ Xavi, Iniesta, Alonso vs. Lampard? :balo2


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Lampard and :barry


:shocked:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Silent Alarm said:


> Nah, you're wrong there.


So how long has he been good? Enlighten me.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Since _at least_ the beginning of November. I don't know where you got just December from, if you've watched United over the past few months, it's easy to see that Carrick has been a consistently good performer.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Silent Alarm said:


> Since _at least_ the beginning of November. I don't know where you got just December from, if you've watched United over the past few months, it's easy to see that Carrick has been a consistently good performer.


This is the truth... The whole truth and nothing but the truth!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

stands out in a garbage midfield


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Oh look it's this shit again.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Seb said:


> nah carrick was running around on the half way line chasing the ball all game, whereas barry was losing the ball and getting murdered on the break.
> 
> we were robbed anyway. dat lampard goal.


This. That Lampard goal was a great shot, goal of the game. Maybe even goal of the round. Btw I saw the most shocking WC 2010 moments on youtube (I think it was a Sky/BBC programme initially). This is what they picked for the top 10:

#10- Argentina offside goal, replay shown on big screen during game
#9- Random fan manages to get into the England dressing room after Algeria game.
#8- Adebayor punditry/phone going off on air.
#7- Heskey subbed on against Germany (not sure why this is featured?)
#6- Yakubu miss vs South Korea
#5- Paul the psychic octopus
#4- Rob Green blunder vs USA
#3- Dutch fouling final/Webb only gives a yellow to De Jong.
#2- Suarez handball
#1- Lampard goal disallowed

As for Barry he was rubbish for Man City and England for about a year and a half, but he's been good this season (apart from about 2 bad games, one of them being Bayern Munich away).



Razor King said:


> ^ Xavi, Iniesta, Alonso vs. Lampard? :balo2


*1-0*












Silent Alarm said:


> Since _at least_ the beginning of November. I don't know where you got just December from, if you've watched United over the past few months, it's easy to see that Carrick has been a consistently good performer.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Skrtel, Agger, Downing, Kuyt, Adam, Henderson, Gerrard, Bellamy. Subs: Doni, Kelly, Carroll, Maxi, Coates, Carragher, Shelvey.

Hart, Richards, Savic, Lescott, Zabaleta, De Jong, Barry, Silva, Kolarov, Nasri, Dzeko


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Even if we get past City we will fuck up against Cardiff anyway


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

im not sure about kolarov on the wing at all, especially over johnson. unless johnson's picked up a knock

subs: Pantilimon, Clichy, Rekik, Milner, Hargreaves, Johnson, Aguero 

nope, wow, not sure about that at all


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Expecting Kenny to park the bus. I wont even be surprised if this match is worse than the first leg.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Aguero on the bench? When you're away from home and trailing in the tie against the next best defence in the league?

Oh Roberto.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Savic is playing. Liverpool are going to Wembley.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

aguero hasnt had a rest in ages. no surprise there. he has to play the next 3 league games without break dont forget.

wait, zabaleta in the midfield, not left back. that makes more sense.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

No Aguero? Jeez

Kiz they train everyday and Man City aren't playing this weekend (got knocked out of the FA Cup), I'm sure he would be fine.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

and if he picks up an injury? we're screwed.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

The anfield lot won't let them park the bus tonight, they will get on their back if pool just sit back and invite pressure. I'm expecting a response from pool tonight after the bolton performance.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

He could pick up an injury in your next league game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

i'd rather that then in a cup game.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Don't like the look of the team but come on City.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Oh yeah, only having Dzeko w/Silva, Johnson, Nasri etc behind him means you're screwed. We have fucking Carroll and Kuyt to try and score goals when Bellamy gets rested. You fucking fresh boy Kiz :jordan2


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Aguero must get pissed off being benched/subbed so often. He's 23 and in prime fitness, why does Mancini always think he's tired?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Aguero could pick up an injury in any game. He's not exactly injury prone either. Bizarre decision to leave him on the bench, but we'll see. I'm sure he'll come on at some point if City are unable to break down the inevitable Anfield bus.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Rush said:


> Oh yeah, only having Dzeko w/Silva, Johnson, Nasri etc behind him means you're screwed. We have fucking Carroll and Kuyt to try and score goals when Bellamy gets rested. You fucking fresh boy Kiz :jordan2


have you SEEN dzeko lately?

his favourite trick is blocking the shots of aguero


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Dzeko seems to be mostly garbage and then go on goal sprees. It's hard to rate the guy. Great finisher both in the air and on the ground, but he doesn't get involved in the game enough.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

barry sitting behind dzeko

this should be superb.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> i'd rather that then in a cup game.


Alright, it's your League Cup funeral. :batista

Remember personally I want City to win the Cup and Spurs to win the league. Would be awesome if Gary Barry got a Premier League winner's medal though.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

cmon redknapp

i love hart as much as the next guy, but he's not better than casillas/neuer/valdes.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

massive HARTDOG HYPE going on now.

HARTDOG


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> have you SEEN dzeko lately?
> 
> his favourite trick is blocking the shots of aguero


Havent watched anything since leaving the country but its still better than our options


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

lmao kenny saying he wont go defensive cos THATS NOT LIVERPOOL

cunt


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Dalglish is always a right twat in his interviews


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



> Manchester City boss Roberto Mancini: "Our gameplan is to try to score two goals and not concede any goals but I don't think Liverpool will agree with this


Roberto Mancini = Tactical Genius


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

lmao hargreaves looks like a hobo in the graphics. coates doesnt look to flash either


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

DOWNING volley


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

DOWNING


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

If I have any problems going to sleep tonight, its nice to know this match will be on just in case


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



redeadening said:


> If I have any problems going to sleep tonight, its nice to know this match will be on just in case


And if this match turns out to be a shit blanket there's always El Clasico which is starting in an hour


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

no income tax, no vat, no points last week off man city, future's grim, he's looing pale, harry redknapp's of to jail....

8*D

:arry


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Savic sucks.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Savic is having a nightmare atm


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Oh Fuck


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Goalllllllllll

De Jong :hmm:


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

what a strike


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Dat Nigel. :jordan4


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Take a bow Nigel De Jong, fantastic goal


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

just came here to say lolsavic. worse than squilacci. having an absolute 'mare.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Kenny get them defenders on 

6-3-1 

That'll do it


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

MOAR DEFENDING


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

i would be all for taking off bellamy and sticking coates on immediately.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

PENALTY!!!

Edit

STEVIEEEEEEEEE


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Phil Dowd: Put your hands in the air like you just don't care!


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Phil Dowd has no idea how to ref no way was that a pen


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

That kinda penalty decisions depends on the Ref really. Seems quite harsh but on some occasions it will be given and some it won't. Richards was just unlucky more than anything


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

in other news Equatorial Guinea are drawing 0-0 with Senegal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Savic, what a performance :lmao.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

dont really want to lose to a team scoring 2 penalties


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Stevie G might be giving Ronaldo a run for his money for his Ballon d'Penalties


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Both were penalties tho :X


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

sneaky (en)rique


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Fuck it. Tactic 2. 6 Defenders gogogo. Bellamy get your ass on point


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

yueahahahhhh


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:lol nice defensive attempt Gerrard.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

We need goals so we bring on Andy Carroll? 

:hmm:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

BELLAMYYYYYYYYYYYY

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

rubbish from lescott. absolute rubbish


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

lol all came from Frankenlescott's hoof

Man City should have just loaned Bellamy like they did with Ade, or can you only do one PL loan?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

^ I believe it just counts for PL not for the FA or Carling Cups. 

Also defensive unit has begun.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Carroll on :lol


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Also defensive unit has begun.


:mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

utterly outplayed. aguero had zero influence after coming on, nasri with little influence again, de jong with not much besides the goal, savic was horrid, richards wasnt able to do his massive runs, dzeko was sloppy, our best player was probably barry or silva.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: 

I know it's only the Carling cup but fuck it we haven't won anything since 2006 so the Carling Cup > No Cup.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

You haven't won it yet.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Well done 'Pool


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I know (Hopefully we don't fuck up) Just happy we actually have a chance to actually win something for once again.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

You could pull an Arsenal in the final


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

So frustrating. Why can't we play like this every game?

One more game to go now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Liverpool are the 61st team to play at the new Wembley :lol


dont be too down Kiz, at least you've still got the Moral Cup


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



redeadening said:


> You could pull an Arsenal in the final


Don't Jinx It bro


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

You wont though. You still have Stevie 'ballon d'penalty' gerrard to help


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Over £500m of investment for an FA Cup. Nice one City.

Liverpool will no doubt get a ton of press attention for an amazing League Cup campaign, I think this was the first or second time I'd heard they haven't won a trophy since 2006, had no end of it with Arsenal last year, being forced down everyone's throats on every back page. Haven't won league for 22 years.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

rumours coming out of portugal are that Nani could be out for 2 months, bad news if true


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

im sure i'll get over it. it's not like we're top of the league and still in a european competition. dark times indeeed


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

what european competition


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

the only one that matters


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

If Nani's gone, we're fucked altogether. 

Fucking Arsenal thugs.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Silent Alarm said:


> If Nani's gone, we're fucked altogether.
> 
> Fucking Arsenal thugs.


Nani out for months?











 Always next year pal.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

City losing the league now would be the greatest thing ever. Hilarity would ensue.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

How is Nani that big of a loss in this form? Him and Rooney have been shit for two months. Get Young back and hopefully he'll find some form. Or buy Shaqiri.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Vader13 said:


> How is Nani that big of a loss in this form? Him and Rooney have been shit for two months. Get Young back and hopefully he'll find some form. Or buy Shaqiri.


Well said. You're winning games without him being anywhere near the form he showed early on, so I don't see how it "ends" your chances. 

Now if it had been Valencia, it would be more of a worry, because he's the in form player right now.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



D'Angelo said:


> Over £500m of investment for an FA Cup. Nice one City.


lol so bitter. You don't get bonus points for spending less money unfortunately String.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

but what if you did?

It would be like the end of Harry Potter. 50 points to Gryffindor for not spending as much! And 60 points to ravenclaw for the moral victory!


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



D'Angelo said:


> Liverpool will no doubt get a ton of press attention for an amazing League Cup campaign, I think this was the first or second time I'd heard they haven't won a trophy since 2006, had no end of it with Arsenal last year, being forced down everyone's throats on every back page. Haven't won league for 22 years.


It's because we have had success recently and the Invincibles are amongst the greatest thing that has happened in club football. The expectations are higher for Arsenal. Liverpool--not winning the league for 22 years doesn't do us any favors, so let's leave that.

Any trophy is good and I hope Liverpool win the CC. It would be nice for their fans.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



D'Angelo said:


> Over £500m of investment for an FA Cup. Nice one City.
> 
> Liverpool will no doubt get a ton of press attention for an amazing League Cup campaign, I think this was the first or second time I'd heard they haven't won a trophy since 2006, had no end of it with Arsenal last year, being forced down everyone's throats on every back page. Haven't won league for 22 years.


How fucking bitter can you get?

Every pundit, commontator, journalist, etc ALWAYS bring it up about us. Sometimes that's all they talk about.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

If city don't win the league this season, will that mean the end for Mancini?

:barry


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

doubt it, but it should.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Nah, there is Europa to make the Sheikh happy. 

I still think City will win the League. Once the usual suspects return from Africa, they will be fine. Plus, ManU have a weaker starting 11 with all the injuries, so that's another factor. City have no distractions from now until the end of the season. I don't think they will take Europa seriously because League is the priority. I want it to go down all the way to the last day of the season though. Fun times, ahead, no doubt.

What do ManU fans have to say about Europa? Should you guys try to win it? It's the only trophy Sir Alex hasn't won, so what say? I know the league is most important for ManU fans, but they seem to win it every other year, so I think Europa would be nice too. 

If City do end up losing the League, it will be due to Mancini. That's clear cut.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> If city don't win the league this season, will that mean the end for Mancini?
> 
> :barry


no and it would be absolutely ridiculous if it happened

the chairman loves mancini. absolutely loves him. loves the way he deals with the players, the press, everything. if we do lose the league it's down to the players fucking up, not mancini.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*










Nice tattoo, Kiz.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Vader13 said:


> How is Nani that big of a loss in this form? Him and Rooney have been shit for two months. Get Young back and hopefully he'll find some form. Or buy Shaqiri.


Meh, I wouldn't say he's been shite at all. Just maybe not as good as he was. I can't think of too many bad games he's had actually.

He's a HUGE loss. Always one of our most dangerous players and a brilliant compliment to Valencia on the other side. Park will be the short term option until Young is back and even Young I'm far from convinced with. If you're talking about someone who was shit for a few months, it was him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

What is it with city fans and tats.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:lmao he even has tevez on his arm


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



WWE_TNA said:


> What is it with city fans and tats.


Must be the same thing as you and all these .gifs :side:



united_07 said:


> :lmao he even has tevez on his arm


Well... He was the captain of that side. Can't wipe away history.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> Must be the same thing as you and all these .gifs :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... He was the captain of that side. Can't wipe away history.



Don't tempt me with more :flip, blame sherdog anyway it's full of them.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Apparently we've been linked with Kevin Davies....:arry


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


> Meh, I wouldn't say he's been shite at all. Just maybe not as good as he was. I can't think of too many bad games he's had actually.
> 
> He's a HUGE loss. Always one of our most dangerous players and a brilliant compliment to Valencia on the other side. Park will be the short term option until Young is back and even Young I'm far from convinced with. If you're talking about someone who was shit for a few months, it was him.


He's been very wasteful in virtually every game. In general shite might be an exaggeration but besides the game against Arsenal I can't remember when he looked too effective since before early on this season. His decision making is absolutely terrible and I think that's what I'm basing this on. He is obvious capable of virtually anything ability-wise but he's a fucking moron when it comes to deciding whether to pass/cross or more often than not, shoot. Easily the most frustrating player I've seen at United for a long time, perhaps ever (that is without any thought put into that claim though).


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Arry to sign Tevez at midnight for 200 dollars and he pays him a weekly wage in beer cases and a PS3

And he completes this deal while in jail

trffic


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

So 'Arry claims he can't spell, he writes like a 2 year old and has never written a letter in his life, so there is no way he could mess around with the taxes.

:arry


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> So 'Arry claims he can't spell, he writes like a 2 year old and has never written a letter in his life, so there is no way he could mess around with the taxes.
> 
> :arry


I read this and lost it at work. 



> ''I can't work a computer, I don't know what an email is, I can't, I have never sent a fax and I've never even sent a text message. I have a big problem, I can't write so I don't keep anything. I am the most disorganised person, I am ashamed to say, in the world.''


What a fucking guy. :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Vader13 said:


> He's been very wasteful in virtually every game. In general shite might be an exaggeration but besides the game against Arsenal I can't remember when he looked too effective since before early on this season. His decision making is absolutely terrible and I think that's what I'm basing this on. He is obvious capable of virtually anything ability-wise but he's a fucking moron when it comes to deciding whether to pass/cross or more often than not, shoot. Easily the most frustrating player I've seen at United for a long time, perhaps ever (that is without any thought put into that claim though).


I thought he was very good in the City game before bing taken off, I thought he was class in certain areas against Arsenal but wasteful like yout said. He was our best player against Basel, was the only guy who looked capable of anything, put one on a plate for Rooney only for him to fuck it up.

He was very good in the 4 consecutive wins we had in the PL there recently, then had two pretty poor games against Blackburn and Newcastle, but nearly everyone was poor in those games.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Wooo, how about that Carling Cup eh, most prestigous trophy going around and we have a chance to win. Yay :balo2


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



> ASTON Villa banked £20 million for star winger Stewart Downing – after Liverpool FC bosses were fooled by this FAKE footage of the England man’s skills.
> 
> The Anfield club’s top brass vowed to sign Downing after being dazzled by YouTube clips of him kicking balls into five wheelie bins from long range.
> 
> But American duo John Henry and Tom Werner only later realised that the footage had been digitally enhanced as part of a viral video campaign to boost season ticket sales at Villa.
> 
> 
> Downing still joined Liverpool from Villa in a £20 million deal last summer after handing in a transfer request to force through his move.
> 
> But he has flopped at Anfield so far and is still awaiting his first goal or assist.
> 
> *“There was some footage of Stewart where he was, from 30 yards away, kicking a football into five different trash cans and it was brilliant,” said chairman Werner.
> 
> “John and I said: ‘Oh my God, this player is brilliant, we’ve got to figure out a way to make a deal with him’.*”
> 
> The doctored Downing footage was the handiwork of video expert Nick Finney and other members of Villa’s media and marketing team.
> 
> Other past and present Villa stars, including James Milner, Carlos Cuellar, Ashley Young and John Carew, also featured in the viral campaign.
> 
> With a little editing suite help, Cuellar aimed a precise punt at a noisy groundsman to stop his lawnmower disturbing an interview, Carew fixed a faulty light at Villa Park with an amazing volley, and Young struck the crossbar from the halfway line, despite being blind-folded.
> 
> Virals are short and snappy videos which become popular through the process of internet sharing, typically through social networking websites and email.
> 
> The cleverly-crafted, home-produced clips were launched by the club on YouTube and have been viewed by hundreds of thousand people across the world.



:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

OMG I remember that video :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

that's embarrassing.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Wait, Daglish bought him based on that video?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

United also based one of their signings on that video. BEBE was sleeping in the last trash can.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I can see why the idea of Downing shooting at trash cans so accurately wouldve appealed to them, what with them signing Andy Carroll and all


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I dunno, what is your source there United 07? Sounds like a goal.com article to me. I'm not going to accept that the vid is fake until I see an article from a reputable football news publication.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

The fact its Downing kicking them should be enough.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

half the pitch is a different grass shade than the left half

also i counted the number of pixels and i reached this conclusion


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Funny how you guys are saying this now after the article. I remember posting that vid a few months back and no one suggested it was fake.

:vince2

YOU ALL BOUGHT IT! EVEN MY IMMEDIATE FAMILY BOUGHT IT!


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> So 'Arry claims he can't spell, he writes like a 2 year old and has never written a letter in his life, so there is no way he could mess around with the taxes.
> 
> :arry


I loled at all the articles on 'Arry,



> Harry Redknapp told police during interviews he "writes like a two-year-old", a court has heard.
> 
> Tottenham boss Mr Redknapp and Milan Mandaric both deny charges of cheating the public revenue during their time together at Portsmouth.
> 
> But Mr Redknapp told officers: "I am not going to fiddle taxes, I pay my accountant a fortune to look after me.
> 
> "I am completely and utterly disorganised. I write like a two-year-old and I can't spell."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-16740033



> Harry Redknapp told a reporter he had no need to try to save £30,000 by dodging tax, a court has heard.
> 
> The jury was played a taped interview between journalist Rob Beasley and former Portsmouth manager Mr Redknapp.
> 
> He scoffed at the idea that he tried to save income tax by having bungs paid by Portsmouth chairman Milan Mandaric into an offshore account, jurors were told.
> 
> Mr Redknapp and Mr Mandaric both deny charges of cheating the public revenue during their time at Portsmouth.
> 
> Jurors heard the interview by News of the World reporter Mr Beasley was recorded the day before Mr Redknapp led Tottenham into the League Cup final against Manchester United in 2009.
> 
> Mr Redknapp said: "Do me a favour. I tried to nick £30,000 to save on income tax?


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-16721243



> Tottenham manager Harry Redknapp will lead his side in Friday's FA Cup fourth-round tie against Watford.
> 
> Assistant manager Kevin Bond revealed Redknapp, who is on trial for tax evasion, will select the team for the game, which kicks off at 1945 GMT.
> 
> Redknapp denies cheating the public revenue and is due to be in court until Friday afternoon.
> 
> But Bond says Redknapp's absence is having "very little" effect on preparations for the match.
> 
> He also said the Spurs boss had been in daily contact with both him and first-team coach Joe Jordan about the Cup clash.
> 
> "Yes, he will be at the match and yes, he will pick the team," Bond said on Thursday.
> 
> "The fact that the manager has not been here has had very little impact.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16739392.stm

:arry



united_07 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Downing with DEM doctored CROSSES, good strategy from Villa to get some for the money they spent on Bent back.




on another topic Rio's being investigated for pimping while tweeting...



> Tweets by Katie Price and Rio Ferdinand will be investigated by a watchdog amid claims they broke advertising rules.
> 
> The Twitter messages by glamour model Price and footballer Ferdinand were promoting Snickers chocolate bars.
> 
> The Advertising Standards Authority (ASA) has launched a formal inquiry into whether the tweets made it clear they were marketing communications.
> 
> The ASA acted following two complaints and said it would publish its findings in due course.
> Spoof tweets
> 
> It said in a statement: "The ASA has launched a formal investigation into tweets by Katie Price and Rio Ferdinand to establish whether Mars' @SnickersUK#hungry#spon campaign is in breach of the Advertising Codes.
> 
> "We are investigating two points: (a) whether it should have been stated in the 'teaser' tweets that they were marketing communications and (b) whether the hashtag "#spon" in the final 'reveal' tweet made it clear enough that that tweet was a marketing communication."
> 
> Price sent spoof tweets on subjects such as the Eurozone debt crisis, China's GDP figures and the economic concept of quantitative easing.
> 
> Ferdinand wrote on 24 January: "Can't wait 2 get home from training and finish that cardigan", followed by "Cardy finished. Now 4 the matching mittens!!!"
> 
> They both tweeted the final pay-off line: "You're not you when you're hungry."
> 
> Price has 1.5 million followers on Twitter and Ferdinand has 1.9 million.
> 
> Boxer Amir Khan, cricketer Sir Ian Botham and singer Cher Lloyd have also been involved in the campaign.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-16748215


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



steamed hams said:


> I dunno, what is your source there United 07? Sounds like a goal.com article to me. I'm not going to accept that the vid is fake until I see an article from a reputable football news publication.


Not sure if you're serious? Quotes from the chairman himself not good enough for you?

“There was some footage of Stewart where he was, from 30 yards away, kicking a football into five different trash cans and it was brilliant,” said chairman Werner.

“John and I said: ‘Oh my God, this player is brilliant, we’ve got to figure out a way to make a deal with him’.”

Brilliant piece of viral marketing though - especially when most of the players they did have now been sold on.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Rioferdy5 doesn't type in English, so he can't possibly be charged. No one can understand what he's saying.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> So 'Arry claims he can't spell, he writes like a 2 year old and has never written a letter in his life, so there is no way he could mess around with the taxes.
> 
> :arry












triffic line up


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Rushin bloke is my personal favourite.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Seb said:


> Not sure if you're serious? Quotes from the chairman himself not good enough for you?
> 
> “There was some footage of Stewart where he was, from 30 yards away, kicking a football into five different trash cans and it was brilliant,” said chairman Werner.
> 
> “John and I said: ‘Oh my God, this player is brilliant, we’ve got to figure out a way to make a deal with him’.”
> 
> Brilliant piece of viral marketing though - especially when most of the players they did have now been sold on.


lol I don't care but it is possible to make up quotes ya know.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

ASOOO EROTIC



steamed hams said:


> lol I don't care but it is possible to make up quotes ya know.


lmao it's not legal for a national newspaper to directly quote someone with stuff they've made up. cmon man.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2092370/Stewart-Downing-bin-video.html


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Wilshere out until the end of the season ?! Fuck, we are screwed.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I was obviously joking man, and merely made the point that United 07 didn't link to the article/give a source. I made the reasonable conclusion that he found it from some twitter blog or goal.com. Fair enough you found the article and that looks legit, although of course U 07 omitted the part about Kenny telling them he wanted to sign Downing before seeing this vid. And of course there's the possibility that Kenny/Henry and Werner saw footage of Downing playing for Villa in matches last season too.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

A quick search on Google and I found it on the websites of several national newspapers.

I also found this:

http://www.thesportreview.com/tsr/2012/01/stewart-downing-liverpool-form/

: I'm sure Pool fans agree.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



steamed hams said:


> I was obviously joking man, and merely made the point that United 07 didn't link to the article/give a source. I made the reasonable conclusion that he found it from some twitter blog or goal.com. Fair enough you found the article and that looks legit, although of course U 07 omitted the part about Kenny telling them he wanted to sign Downing before seeing this vid. And of course there's the possibility that Kenny/Henry and Werner saw footage of Downing playing for Villa in matches last season too.


i got it from here

http://www.birminghammail.net/news/...efore-20-million-downing-move-97319-30207316/


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Wilshere got injured on his road back from injury. 

Can't say I'm surprised lol.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> i got it from here
> 
> http://www.birminghammail.net/news/...efore-20-million-downing-move-97319-30207316/


Don't worry bud it's just a light heated article, I was only jesting.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Shepard said:


> triffic line up


:arry 

Triffic. Simply Triffic




Seb said:


> A quick search on Google and I found it on the websites of several national newspapers.
> 
> I also found this:
> 
> http://www.thesportreview.com/tsr/2012/01/stewart-downing-liverpool-form/
> 
> : I'm sure Pool fans agree.


DAT OLDHAM GOAL. 

Also Wilshere gone till the end of the season? Sucks for Arsenal but still not the end of the World. If RVP goes down though yeah Arsenal are done for.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

a Times journalist on twitter



> Reports now emerging that Anton Ferdinand has been sent a bullet through the post


absolutely disgraceful if true


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I wonder if its one from cashley's air rifle ?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

chelsea fans take their racism seriously


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

The atmosphere at the bridge must be amazing.

Plastics and Racists everywhere.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> a Times journalist on twitter
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely disgraceful if true


This is completely shocking, 


I had no idea people still use mail



Cliffy Byro said:


> I wonder if its one from cashley's air rifle ?


dont be ridiculous. he only uses air rifles which use cartridges full of pellets.

he also usually delivers them in person in to the face


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

"Plastics" echoed the United fan from Birmingham!

Disgraceful bahavious from the person who sent Anton that bullet. Nothing the club can do about it though, which sucks.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Cliffy Byro said:


> The atmosphere at the bridge must be amazing.
> 
> Plastics and Racists everywhere.


Some plastic racists too. 

Wilshere suffering a setback is awful, wanted to see him up against AC Milan. Sucks for England too, not sure they can select him even if he's recovered. 

I'm fully anticipating a setback for Cleverley too. To be fair Ferguson never specified what Christmas he'd be back for.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> "Plastics" echoed the United fan from Birmingham!
> 
> Disgraceful bahavious from the person who sent Anton that bullet. Nothing the club can do about it though, which sucks.



Likely the person/person's who did it doesn't go to games imo and if they do probably noway in finding out who it was unless they end up bragging on facebook or something dumb like that, disgraceful nonetheless.


In other news united fans we might get slaughtered tomorrow at anfield, happy days :no:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> "Plastics" echoed the United fan from Birmingham!
> 
> Disgraceful bahavious from the person who sent Anton that bullet. Nothing the club can do about it though, which sucks.


http://www.fulhamchronicle.co.uk/lo...ea-fans-you-know-what-you-are-82029-30211637/

Good article on the chants. Need more Chelsea fans like him. Extremely levelheaded


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



WWE_TNA said:


> Likely the person/person's who did it doesn't go to games imo and if they do probably noway in finding out who it was unless they end up bragging on facebook or something dumb like that, disgraceful nonetheless.
> 
> 
> In other news united fans we might get slaughtered tomorrow at anfield, happy days :no:


If they had Suarez I'd be a lot more fearful, but I think we'll win, have the same sort of feeling I had before the City game, I shouldn't feel confident, but I do.

Rooney might not play, I could see him going with Hernandez and Welbeck up front. 

The tactics should be to give the ball to Valencia. Nothing else.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

is evra playing?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



redeadening said:


> is evra playing?


Ferguson was asked about that a while back and said there's no reason he shouldn't play.

I hope he does. And scores the winner.:mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


> If they had Suarez I'd be a lot more fearful, but I think we'll win, have the same sort of feeling I had before the City game, I shouldn't feel confident, but I do.
> 
> Rooney might not play, I could see him going with Hernandez and Welbeck up front.
> 
> The tactics should be to give the ball to Valencia. Nothing else.



They always play the games of their lives vs united at anfield and we don't, Draw could be on the cards. I'd be confident if we had anywhere close to our full squad but shit happens.

I hope evra plays and has a cracker.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



WWE_TNA said:


> They always play the games of their lives vs united at anfield and we don't. Draw could be on the cards.
> 
> I hope evra plays and has a cracker.


Oh I know they do, they always step up. But they had a tough game in mid week, can't see Bellamy playing his 3rd game in seven days.

Believe.






SHEASY!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


> Oh I know they do, they always step up. But they had a tough game in mid week, can't see Bellamy playing his 3rd game in seven days.
> 
> Believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHEASY!


Evra to do a o'shea :mark::mark::mark:


Tomorrow will have the lot dodgy decisions, yellow/red cards, goals and maybe a penalty.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

If evra plays im watching

this would be too entertaining to ignore


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Isn't Martin Atkinson the referee for the Liverpool/United tie tomorrow? If so, we're fucked. It'll be 12 vs. 11 with him officiating.

I'm more confident with a United win tomorrow than I was when we faced City a few weeks back. We're struggling with a fully fit squad with the huge amount of injuries but Liverpool had a very tough game on Wednesday so they might miss a few of their main players. Bellamy, whose been their best player this season may not start fingers crossed. 

I'm hoping De Gea gets a start tomorrow as he had a fantastic game in our last trip to Anfield and I'm hoping Evra starts also and gets the winner. That would be a brilliant moment. Rooney needs a rest also as he's not been at his best for the past few games. Give Welbeck and Chicharito a start up front. It'll also be nice to see Cleverley back if he does indeed make it. Ferguson has confirmed he's hoping for 2 or 3 names to return from injury to play the Liverpool game tomorrow.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Evra scoring the winner at the kop end would be an epic moment of justice


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

the word from some people ITK is that jones, nani (as expected) and rooney are all out tomorrow


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Foreshadowed said:


> Isn't Martin Atkinson the referee for the Liverpool/United tie tomorrow? If so, we're fucked. It'll be 12 vs. 11 with him officiating.


Considering Downing & Carroll will most likely be playing I'd say it will be 10 v 11.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> the word from some people ITK is that jones, nani (as expected) and rooney are all out tomorrow


Yep we're fucked.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Considering Downing & Carroll will most likely be playing I'd say it will be 10 v 11.


I think Atkinson has a thing for horses and he doesn't mind woman beaters, so you'll be fine.

If Nani is out, I wouldn't mind seeing Welbeck playing on the left wing. He's player there before and done quite well. I wouldn't mind Park but he didn't have the greatest game at Anfield this season and he's not been that terrific overall this season.

How long until Young returns? Hopefully if he gets enough game time when he returns he might show the form he did at the start of the season.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Atkinson is a top referee and all the criticism he gets needs to stop.

Drogba clearly onside and Luiz did nothing to warrant a red card.

Gahd.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Atkinsons pulled out with a virus I hear.

Nothing suspicious at all.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

The Fergie Association Strikes again!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I hope it's AIDS.

I jest, I jest.

Just a bad case of the flu :side:.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Really hope this Wilshere setback isn't as serious as it sounds. Obviously there will be scare mongering that he will be out for the season, but no tests have come back yet, no-one knows what has happened. If he is out for the rest of the season, I can't see us making 4th, he would have been a huge boost in the midfield. Just as bad as TV5's injury last year that scrapped our chances of the title. Wilshere was by far our best player overall last year. Played a very large part in Nasri's success and showed up to all the big games he played.

People blaming the medical staff are ill-educated. There may be a problem there, but it is far more likely that these injuries come from overplaying young players, having a small squad and being reliant on injury prone players, which forces you to play the same players over and over, and we often have to dip into the reserves for young players which only damages them in the long run if they are playing a lot of football AND we rush players back too quickly. I really can't see Arsenal not being 100% sure they thought he was safe to run before sending him out, and he was probably on the same regime as Sagna, who seems to be doing fine and will be back in a few weeks starting. If we hadn't bought Arteta and we'd have left the midfield, we'd be in deep, deep trouble now, possibly looking at a 7th place finish. 

If he's out for the Euros, England may as well not show up, not a chance without him in the midfield.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

England don't have a chance with him or without him. Though it would be a disaster for us if he missed the Euro's because along with Rooney, he's easily the most technically efficient and best passer of a ball we have.

Speaking of the Euro's...



> Players from the top 5 European leagues with the most passes in the final third of the pitch: Messi 703 - Xavi 675 - Silva 591


Silva stepping into the void in that top 3 left by Iniesta's injury problems this season. Spain really should play the guy as a CF at the Euro's. I've only seen them do that once (against Scotland) and he was the best player on the pitch. Usually they just ram the midfield and leave Villa and Pedro up top. If Villa isn't fit, I see Germany winning it. Though i'm predicting Germany to win it regardless because 3 successive international tournaments would just be insane.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Apparently Terry has one of the top 5 highest passes in europe

Then again, most of them are to luiz.

As long as that douchebag ref isnt incharge tomorrow, I hope we bury QPR


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



D'Angelo said:


> Really hope this Wilshere setback isn't as serious as it sounds. Obviously there will be scare mongering that he will be out for the season, but no tests have come back yet, no-one knows what has happened. If he is out for the rest of the season, I can't see us making 4th, he would have been a huge boost in the midfield. Just as bad as TV5's injury last year that scrapped our chances of the title. Wilshere was by far our best player overall last year. Played a very large part in Nasri's success and showed up to all the big games he played.
> 
> People blaming the medical staff are ill-educated. There may be a problem there, but it is far more likely that these injuries come from overplaying young players, having a small squad and being reliant on injury prone players, which forces you to play the same players over and over, and we often have to dip into the reserves for young players which only damages them in the long run if they are playing a lot of football AND we rush players back too quickly. I really can't see Arsenal not being 100% sure they thought he was safe to run before sending him out, and he was probably on the same regime as Sagna, who seems to be doing fine and will be back in a few weeks starting. If we hadn't bought Arteta and we'd have left the midfield, we'd be in deep, deep trouble now, possibly looking at a 7th place finish.
> 
> *If he's out for the Euros, England may as well not show up, not a chance without him in the midfield.*


:lol I don't doubt how good he was last season but England have already qualified, it's just 6 games, a tournament that Greece won not so long ago so 'not a chance' is inaccurate. England have a better midfield than Arsenal, especially depth wise so there are plenty of people to fill in. He would have to come back and storm it this season to force the likes of Parker and Milner out in Capello's mind anyway. Then you've got Barry, Gerrard and Lampard behind those two probably.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

If Wilshere is fit, he walks back into the team. No question.

England don't have a chance regardless given the calibre of Germany and Spain atm.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Maybe if you're the manager. Capello doesn't even pick Micah Richards. If Wilshere doesn't play for Arsenal before the Euros no way will Capello start him if he's fit for the tournament. He will have to show some form too, eg. Ramsey hasn't quite been the same since his injury. Btw England just beat Spain. And also about your little Xavi passes in the final third thing, he needs to work on his assist rate (and goal rate):

Frank Lampard: 532 games, 179 goals, 114 assists.
Steven Gerrard: 556 games, 142 goals, 83 assists.
Xavi: 557 games, 63 goals, 67 assists.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



steamed hams said:


> Maybe if you're the manager. Capello doesn't even pick Micah Richards. If Wilshere doesn't play for Arsenal before the Euros no way will Capello start him if he's fit for the tournament. He will have to show some form too, eg. Ramsey hasn't quite been the same since his injury. Btw England just beat Spain. And also about your little Xavi passes in the final third thing, he needs to work on his assist rate (and goal rate):


Last time I checked, Capello took an injured Gareth Barry to the World Cup and threw him in straight away. We don't have anyone as near as good as Wilshere to play in CM. He'll walk back into the team if he's fit to play (as he should). I don't think any England fan wants to see a Lampard/Barry combination in a big tournament match after what Germany did to us.

Oh we got a lucky win over Spain at Wembley in a friendly? Yeah we must have a chance then


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Also

Heskey : 533 games, 117 goals, 96 assists


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> Also
> 
> Heskey : 533 games, 117 goals, 96 assists


:hesk2

More productive than the 20 million pound man this season :


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Well it was a big match at Wembley. Lucky win? Luck won't help you if you have no chance. Only takes one lucky win to knock Spain out. Look at Brazil vs Netherlands at the last world cup. Also, if you’re saying the England players were more motivated for that game than Spain then that’s a good sign for England. 

If you want to discount friendlies then fine, look at England's record in competitive games since Capello took charge. Only one defeat since McClaren's last game in charge in 2007, which was the screwjob against Germany.

Oh and the Barry thing, #1 it's Barry #2 Barry didn't miss the entire 2009/10 season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



steamed hams said:


> Maybe if you're the manager. Capello doesn't even pick Micah Richards. If Wilshere doesn't play for Arsenal before the Euros no way will Capello start him if he's fit for the tournament. He will have to show some form too, eg. Ramsey hasn't quite been the same since his injury. Btw England just beat Spain. And also about your little Xavi passes in the final third thing, he needs to work on his assist rate (and goal rate):
> 
> Frank Lampard: 532 games, 179 goals, 114 assists.
> Steven Gerrard: 556 games, 142 goals, 83 assists.
> Xavi: 557 games, 63 goals, 67 assists.


Frank Lampard : World's greatest Midfielder

I still have no fucking idea how he racks up those numbers. I mean it would make some sense calling him selfish and a penalty taker, but those assist numbers are crazy!


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



steamed hams said:


> Well it was a big match at Wembley. Lucky win? Luck won't help you if you have no chance. Only takes one lucky win to knock Spain out. Look at Brazil vs Netherlands at the last world cup. Also, if you’re saying the England players were more motivated for that game than Spain then that’s a good sign for England.
> 
> If you want to discount friendlies then fine, look at England's record in competitive games since Capello took charge. Only one defeat since McClaren's last game in charge in 2007, which was the screwjob against Germany.


This is such a pointless statistic. We've played one tournament since 2007, and we were AWFUL beyond belief (and won only one game). Qualifying in style really means nothing if you don't deliver at the tournament.

England have never had a problem in friendlies. We went to Le Tournoi in 1997 and won. We beat Argentina 3-2 in a friendly in 2005. We held Brazil in a friendly just before the 2002 World Cup. We went to Germany and played a second string side in 2008 and beat them 2-1. We obviously just beat Spain recently at Wembley.

Why don't we look at England's record at tournaments. Much more telling.

I think we've won something like 7 games in the history of the European Championship. Also, how many big teams have we beaten in the knockout stages of tournaments since we won the World Cup over 50 years ago - because I can only think of Spain at Euro 96 when we beat them on penalties.

England have no chance. Especially with Capello in charge. The usual English optimism will kick in before the tournament, hell i'll probably have delusions of grandeur at the time as well - and then we'll scrape through our easy group and get thrashed by Spain.

Calling the Germany match a screwjob is ridiculous as well. They absolutely mauled us and would have won regardless. It was probably the worst display i've ever seen from an England team. David James kept the score respectable.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Why does steamed hams try to make out England are great?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Because they are


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I did not know that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

we have the euros wrapped up


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



redeadening said:


> Because they are


unk2:balo2


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> Why does steamed hams try to make out England are great?


I didn't agree with Seb and Stringer's statement that they had no chance of winning the Euros. To answer your question, someone has to and I'm gonna stay right here and fight for this lost cause, even if this thread gets filled with lies like that.






Also, England are ranked 5th in the world so technically they are great (compared to a lot of the jobber international teams).


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Don't let me kill your optimism. Good for you if you still think England have a shot, I wish I could think the same.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



redeadening said:


> Frank Lampard : World's greatest Midfielder
> 
> *I still have no fucking idea how he racks up those numbers.* I mean it would make some sense calling him selfish and a penalty taker, but those assist numbers are crazy!


Penalties and deflections: The Frank Lampard story.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Keith Andrews is going to troll the fucking life out of Xavi when Ireland beat Spain 4-0.

I still can't get over the irony of Wilshere getting injured playing in a tournament which he probably wouldn't have been playing in, had he have gone to the tournament which he wasn't allowed to go to, in case he got injured.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I just get tired of the media hyping England before a tournament, for the sole reason to rip them apart when they inevitably fail. They haven't been good since Euro 2004, which is very poor.



Irish Jet said:


> *Keith Andrews is going to troll the fucking life out of Xavi* when Ireland beat Spain 4-0.
> 
> I still can't get over the irony of Wilshere getting injured playing in a tournament which he probably wouldn't have been playing in, had he have gone to the tournament which he wasn't allowed to go to, in case he got injured.


Of course. Keith Andrews is up there with Maradona, Pele and Cruyff.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> I just get tired of the media hyping England before a tournament, for the sole reason to rip them apart when they inevitably fail. They haven't been good since Euro 2004, which is very poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Keith Andrews is up there with Maradona, Pele and Cruyff.


Pfft, none of those guys could hack it in the nPower Championship.










ICON


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



> Criticisms
> 
> *After the 2009 Manchester derby at Old Trafford, Atkinson was criticised by Manchester City's then-manager Mark Hughes for bad time-keeping after Manchester United had scored an injury-time winner. The fourth official had signalled four minutes of additional time, but Michael Owen scored a 96th-minute goal, handing United a dramatic 4–3 win.* The incident led to City questioning the late appointment of Atkinson to the 2010 Manchester derby.[14]
> 
> In September 2010, Atkinson was handed a one-week demotion to the role of fourth official after a time-keeping dispute with Everton manager David Moyes. *Everton had scored two injury-time goals to make the score 3–3 against Manchester United, but Atkinson then blew his final whistle while Everton were midway through an attack with a chance of a winner.*[15]
> 
> In April 2010, Birmingham City central defender Roger Johnson censured Atkinson after the official awarded rivals Aston Villa a late penalty in the Second City derby, for an apparent foul by Johnson on Villa's Gabriel Agbonlahor. Television replays appeared to show Johnson had played the ball, and manager Alex McLeish also criticised the decision which gave Villa a 1–0 home win.[16]
> 
> Manchester United manager Alex Ferguson censured Atkinson in March 2011 following his refereeing of United's away fixture with Chelsea. He called Chelsea's 80th-minute penalty award "very soft"; Frank Lampard converted the spot-kick to secure a 2–1 win for the hosts. Ferguson also felt that Atkinson should have issued a second yellow card to Chelsea defender David Luiz earlier in the second-half for an apparent trip on Wayne Rooney. It was not the first time Atkinson came under scrutiny after officiating this fixture; in the previous season Ferguson criticised him for awarding Chelsea a free-kick, from which captain John Terry scored the only goal of the game.[17]
> 
> On 1 October 2011, Atkinson came under fire for sending off Everton midfielder Jack Rodwell in the 23rd minute of a Merseyside derby at Goodison Park, which was ultimately won 2—0 by Liverpool. The official erroneously adjudged Rodwell to have committed a foul worthy of a straight red card, although replays suggested the player won the ball cleanly and safely from Liverpool forward Luis Suarez.[18] In a post-match interview, Everton manager David Moyes claimed the derby was "ruined" by the decision to send off Rodwell


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Atkinson

Got to love United fans crying about the refs


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Silent Alarm said:


> Penalties and deflections: The Frank Lampard story.


the doesnt explain the over 100 assists though


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Silent Alarm said:


> Penalties and deflections: The Frank Lampard story.


You left out Maccas.

Hernandez should start for United, and he'll probably score the winner. He's scored in the last two at Anfield. The prick just pops up at the right time.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

fuck hernandez. if BELLAMY plays i'll be :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Can't see Bellers playing. With his knee problems, three games in a week would be a huge push.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Silent Alarm said:


> Penalties and deflections: The Frank Lampard story.


Written by the same ghost writer as Tears, Jeers and WAGS; The John Terry Story, and its sequel How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Just Use the N-word; A Day In The Life of BIG MAN. Or best seller, From WAGS to Witches; the saga of Wayne Bridge. :balo2


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

The thing with De Jong was tremendous too.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I fucking love the guy so much. I think he's playing in this match too. Most likely sub, but you never know. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



> Former England and Aston Villa footballer Lee Hendrie has been declared bankrupt.
> 
> A petition for bankruptcy was brought against the 34-year-old midfielder by HM Revenue and Customs on December 19, the High Court was told.
> 
> The court heard that Mr Hendrie, who did not attend the hearing in central London, has not paid any of his debts.
> 
> He is now signed with Kidderminster Harriers and reportedly earned £24,000 a week at the height of his career.
> 
> The former Premier League player, who won his only England cap in 1998, has homes in Solihull, West Midlands, and Rowington, Warwickshire.
> 
> He was signed for Bandung FC in Indonesia in 2011 on a two-year contract but returned before the end of the year.
> 
> Hendrie has also played for Sheffield United, Leicester and Blackpool.
> 
> Mrs Registrar Derrett heard that there had been no contact from Hendrie, no letters had been returned and no payments made.
> 
> She said she was making the bankruptcy order "in the absence of any contact".


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-16759752

A bit sad as he was a player that I always liked when he played at Villa.



> Harry Redknapp told police he has paid "fortunes in income tax" and did not "fiddle anybody", a court has heard.
> 
> The Spurs boss is accused of receiving untaxed payments from Milan Mandaric during their time at Portsmouth.
> 
> He said his family were "givers, not takers" and he would rather "give you £100,000 than nick a few quid off you".
> 
> Mr Redknapp said he should have told his accountant about a Monaco account where the payments were made, jurors heard.
> 
> In an interview with police in 2009, played to Southwark Crown Court, Mr Redknapp said: "I don't fiddle anybody. I pay my taxes.
> 
> "I've been in football all my life. I've paid fortunes in income tax."
> 
> He added: "To try and nick a few quid off the income tax... Why? I am not into that. I don't need that.
> 
> "I'd rather give you £100,000 than nick a few quid off you.
> 'Make some money'
> 
> "That's how I live. I have got a golf [charity] day tomorrow... I give £15,000 tomorrow to Leukaemia Busters."
> 
> The court heard during his time at Portsmouth he was earning £35-£40,000 a week.
> 
> The football boss also told police his home was at risk after losing millions of pounds in disastrous investments, jurors heard.
> 
> He said he lost £6m in a property venture in Southsea, Portsmouth, and squandered £250,000 in a failed takeover bid at Oxford United.
> 
> The court heard he put the money forward to help his friend Jim Smith maintain his role as manager at the club.
> 
> Earlier, Mr Redknapp was heard during interviews saying he never wanted the "Rosie 47" Monaco account - named after his dog and year of birth - the court heard.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-16757170

He doesn't fiddle? Nobody said he was Arsene Wenger, they accused him of dodging taxes.

:arry


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:lmao trrific


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

early rumoured team for united



> De gea, rafael, smalling, evans, evra, valencia, carrick, giggs, scholes, park and welbeck



:argh:


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> early rumoured team for united
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :argh:


A usual FA cup team then


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Three central mids wouldn't surprise me from SAF in this game. I guess he's rewarding Welbeck for his good season too, rather than going with Hernandez (if true).


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

United team is the exact one United_07 posted. A decent looking team but it's a shame Nani isn't featuring. He could have caused a real threat in this game. 

It appears as if Liverpool are playing a 3-4-3 formation, while United are going with the usual 4-3-3 formation. I think United can get something here if they are on top of their game. 

United subs bench confirmed: Lindegaard, Fabio, Ferdinand, M Keane, Pogba, Berbatov, Hernandez


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

nice to see michael keane making the bench, he has been good for the reserves this season


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

They just showed the Everton/Fulham highlights from yesterday. It's good to see Donovan get two assists, I've always liked the guy, he's a real talent. A shame he's not made a permanent move to the Premier League yet.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Pogba to score the winner....then demand even more money.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Lol at Fergie to Kenny when he returned, _"Welcome back to hell!"_


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Ugh god I'm up this early on saturday, this game better deliver.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

What has everybody got on there accumalator's today? trying to make mine up and I've only got Grimsby and Wrexham down for wins


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Ugh, think we should have played Hernandez over Scholes. Still not sure about him in such a huge away game. Giggs/Carrick has worked well in big games before.

Carroll starting over Bellamy is a huge relief though right now, knew Bellamy wouldn't play 3 in a week.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

If there is a God... Patrice Evra will score the winner and then raise his fist in the air in celebration.

Liverpool supporters are fucking disgraceful (not including the sensible ones on here) booing Evra like that.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

What an absolute bore our game is.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Evra deserves all he gets, next time he should just take racism on the chin (and shake hands at the end of the match).


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Is Terry playing Joel? If so, what has his reception been like?

*Edit:* Good save by De Gea.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Foreshadowed said:


> *If there is a God... Patrice Evra will score the winner and then raise his fist in the air in celebration*.
> 
> Liverpool supporters are fucking disgraceful (not including the sensible ones on here) booing Evra like that.


Or an OG winner.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

^^Yep.

Park's been sloppy on the ball there. Should have passed to Welbeck.

*Edit:* Giggs passing has been very poor thus far.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Carroll is winning all these headers but the problem is he's trying to flick it on when there is no one to flick it on to, Liverpool are better off trying to keep it on the floor and play down the wings


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

DAT EVRA SMILE !!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Valencia hits the post!!!! Good run from Valencia.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

That would have been fucking amazing from Valencia.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Both teams have been poor thus far. Not surprised to see Evra gettting booed everytime he touches the ball eitther 

Fuuuuu hit the post. Lucky right there.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Valencia has been our best player thus far. No surprise we've threatened Liverpool down the right wing.

FUCK SAKE PARK!!! WHAT WAS THAT!!!!???

Liverpool 1-0 up from a corner. We are so poor at defending corners. What a joke.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

PArk is fucking shit.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

COMPLETE NO SELL FROM TYLEDSLEY !!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Aggerrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Cheers Park. All you had to do was pass the ball out from our box and you fucked that up.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

United are shit minus Valencia.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

MOVES LIKE DAGGER


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Goal was Parks fault. Had the chance to break and fell over himself.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

The fact that it bounced of De Gea's head just adds insult to injury

But it really did look like something that Liverpool had be practicing on the training ground although Carroll needs to keep control of his arms in those situations


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

United have started off better with the more threatening chances but that is down to Valencia. He's been our best threat. Giggs has been abysmal but Park has been worthless.

Giggs fucks up again. What are United doing!? They've had a week off while Liverpool played 3 days ago (with some of those players featuring today) yet we're now playing with no motivation or creativity whatsoever. Take Park off second half, he's been shit.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Foreshadowed said:


> Is Terry playing Joel? If so, what has his reception been like?
> 
> *Edit:* Good save by De Gea.


Loud boos on every touch.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Mata scores a penalty.

Edit: Sorry for the dub.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Stop passing down the left.

Stop passing down the left.

Stop passing down the left.

Stop passing down the left.

Stop passing down the left.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Park is having a very bad game, he needs to come off as every time the ball goes to him, he's being tracked down and losing possession. This reminds me of United's last visit to Anfield where Young was playing and kept being tracked down by two players every time he was on the ball. However, Park's had a worse game.

Hernandez needs to come on and really should have started. The guy has caused havoc for Liverpool the last two trips to Anfield. Partner him with Welbeck up front as really, Scholes, Giggs and Park have offered nothing.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> Mata scores a penalty.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Both Right Bakcs have been superb in this game, Kelly has given Giggs no room while Rafel has looked very calm in high pressure moments


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Why are we utilizing the left? Evra, Giggs and Park have contributed nothing on the left. Rafael and Valencia have done a superb job on the right but we're not using that to our advantage much.

60+% and we've done nothing with it. Poor from United.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

So united guy still want him off


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

He may be shit, but fuck he can score in big games. COME ON

Fantastic from Rafa and Tonio.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Park's been our shittest player but has scored! Brilliant!

Rafael did a superb job there. Where did the assist come from? The right wing of course.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I would love to know Park's goal scoring record in games that are shown on English terrestrial TV, he always seems to score when games are being shown on BBC or ITV


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Scholes = Quarterback.

Park = First touch of a rapist but dammit, he gets the job done.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Very tight game. Liverpool are allowing us the ball but they look very difficult to break down, they don't look much of a threat from play though. Carroll has been shocking.

Giggs and Park were brutal in the first half, Park redeemed himself but was largely responsible for the first goal. 

De Gea is so bad at positioning from corners it's ridiculous. The amount of goals he's conceded where he's nowhere to be seen is just so frustrating, gets caught in no mans land so often.

Rafael and Valencia look brilliant. Again. Welbeck is very isolated and I assume Hernandez or maybe even Berbatov with how deep they're defending will come on to help him out at some point.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Half time, 1-1.

United started off brightly but when Liverpool scored, our attacking play dipped slightly. However, towards the final 10-15 minutes of that game, we were the better team. We kept the ball well and down the right wing (where we've been threatening the most) we create the goal. Park gets the equaliser but overall, he's been poor. He's been losing the ball easily and he's been sloppy on the ball as has Giggs.

Rafael and Valencia have been our best players and need to be utilized more on the right wing. De Gea made a bad mistake on the goal for Liverpool but otherwise, he's done alright. He made a good save and his distribution has been spot on. I'm hoping he does manage to get a few games after this as if he does get left out for a consecutive amount of games, that will make him feel unconfident.

United need to keep things up second half, keep possession better and create something from it. Maybe bring Hernandez on as he may create something as he's caused Liverpool problems before and I could see him getting a goal if he were to come on. Welbeck has worked hard but he needs some assistance up top as no one is really helping him.


----------



## Alex

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

De Gea has absolutely no presence inbetween them posts, I'm scared everytime the ball goes near him.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I agree with that Alex. De Gea is a fantastic shot stopper and has brilliant pin-point distribution but otherwise, he's not that confident when it comes to the oppositions corners or set pieces. He needs to make himself heard more and show some presence as he's looking very unconfident in that area. He's only what? 21 years of age so he has plenty of time to improve in that area. Just look at Anders, the guy is very commanding in his box and does very well when the ball comes in his box from a corner or set piece whereas De Gea really struggles. Hopefully, that will improve over time and he does have plenty of time to improve in that area.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

That penalty was a fucking shocking decision. Jesus.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

liverpool fan in the white coat


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

What a poor decision that was for the Chelsea penalty against QPR.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Park's ok, he has the touch of a rapist but he's doing a decent job in the hole pressuring the Liverpool defence and not allowing them time on the ball, its really a far more effective job than sticking him on the wing: though the only downside is at times his poor touch/passing will let us down in a key area. I remember when we beat Liverpool 2-1 at OT back in March 2010, second half Park was pushed into the middle behind Rooney and near enough won us the game single handidly by constantly winning the ball off of Liverpool players in their own half and immediately feeding Rooney, Valencia and Nani the ball.

Much better passing and creative performance at Anfield as well, usually we try cutesy touches in dangerous areas and get overrun in midfield and on the break, today we've actually produced some good stuff between midfield and attack and haven't resorted to aimless long balls our strikers have no chance of winning, tight game going into the second half but I've got a funny feeling we'll sneak it out 2-1.


----------



## Alex

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Agreed, he is still really young and has a lot of time to improve so putting him in games like this can only give him experience in that area, because if he's going to be a permanent fixture in United's first team he's going to need the experience in these kind of matches. He also seems to have no confidence when it comes to contact with opposition players specifically when corners are being delivered, he's not a small guy height-wise but he just looks like he's getting bullied, not surprised teams try to exploit this because as you can see from the first goal, it can work.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I remember when De Gea played against Bolton and Stoke and pundits were predicting he'd struggle but he was immense in both games. It's in the games where you don't thing he'd have a bad game he struggles in (e.g. Blackburn is a prime example). However, I'm confident he'll improve.

United are doing well second half. We just need that clinical finish in the second half to get the goal.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

For suck sake Smalling. Veyr shaky.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Welbeck had a chance there. Should have taken it first time.


----------



## Alex

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

It's little things like De Gea just did that put me off, why did he casually pass the ball to the Liverpool player? I'm just scared that his inconsistency will hurt United in the long run.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Too many mistakes from Da Gea, and it's going to cost United somewhere seriously soon. 

He should have just stuck with acting.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Oh my days Welbeck, just touch it to the left. Ugh...


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Lol Kazz. My girlfriend said when she first saw De Gea thet he looked like the kid from the Jumanji film. 

Good to hear that Ferdinand, Nani and Rooney might be back for the Chelsea game. Ferdinand should feature for the Stoke game.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

That's a red card. I called it at the time.

Rafael was stupid there.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

4th clean sheet in a row!

#greatestDefenceInEngland


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Well that came from no where...


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

What the fuck was that!? United have all those chances, don't do nothing and concede. I just said they'd concede and they go and do so.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Get the fuck in!!


----------



## Alex

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Good God, where has all this come from.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Well that makes this finish a little more intresting


----------



## Alex

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I like Berbatov, but really?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Shocking. I fucking hate that ugly cunt.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

So Fergie takes this long to make the change? Pathetic! Our midfield looked like they were tiring, he brings no one on until we concede. Stupid decision.

United have been trash except for Rafael, Valencia and Carrick.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Lmao United. 

Goodluck with your trophy goals in 2013.

Edit: Oh yeah Europa still waits.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Evra's shit defending costs Man U the game. #freesuarez

Very happy with Big Andy today. Best outing in quite some time.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Liverpool to win Mickey Mouse Double


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

What a fucking disgraceful performance. United didn't show up and that was pathetic. I was saying for 20 minutes we needed to freshen up our midfield and Ferguson leaves it until the 90th minute? Ridicilous decision!

United were the better team first half but second half, Kenny made 3 decisions that affected the game and they rightfully deserved to go through. What Fergie was thinking I have no idea. It was obvious our midfield was lacking and was struggling and he did nothing until we concede. What a joke! Yet apparently we don't need a new midfield signing this transfer window. Today proved otherwise.

Rafael, Valencia, Welbeck and Carrick can be proud of their performances. The rest can fuck off!

Looks like a trophyless year for United. We won the Community Shield but that doesn't mean a thing. City will most likely go on and win the Premier League, we have no chance in the Euros. Our team can't show up against Liverpool. who played 3 days ago, we have no chance in the future. I hope I'm wrong but I'm furious with that performance second half. Where was the team spririt? Careless passing, careless in finishing and careless in defence. Abysmal.

Fuck this.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Come on Spurs, Arsenal and Chelsea. Stop those shower of racist bastards from winning it.

Rafael, Scholes and Valencia were quality, the rest were either average or poor. Taking Scholes off before GIggs (Who was absolutely abysmal) changed the game. Scholes was the major reason we were so dominant in possession.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Sick. Scholes going off gave control to Liverpool and brought them back into the game.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Today proves... there is no God. If there is, he's a racist fuck!

Suarez reaction to Liverpool win made me sick.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

It was a feelgood moment. The Uruguay flag was flying high in the Kop. 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Foreshadowed said:


> What a fucking disgraceful performance. United didn't show up and that was pathetic. I was saying for 20 minutes we needed to freshen up our midfield and Ferguson leaves it until the 90th minute? Ridicilous decision!
> 
> United were the better team first half but second half, Kenny made 3 decisions that affected the game and they rightfully deserved to go through. What Fergie was thinking I have no idea. It was obvious our midfield was lacking and was struggling and he did nothing until we concede. What a joke! Yet apparently we don't need a new midfield signing this transfer window. Today proved otherwise.
> 
> Rafael, Valencia, Welbeck and Carrick can be proud of their performances. The rest can fuck off!
> 
> Looks like a trophyless year for United. We won the Community Shield but that doesn't mean a thing. City will most likely go on and win the Premier League, we have no chance in the Euros. Our team can't show up against Liverpool. who played 3 days ago, we have no chance in the future. I hope I'm wrong but I'm furious with that performance second half. Where was the team spririt? Careless passing, careless in finishing and careless in defence. Abysmal.
> 
> Fuck this.


Scholes was better than Carrick IMO. Carrick was awful towards the end.

Bit of an overreaction, we were without a ton of key players in what is always a very difficult place for us to go.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Foreshadowed said:


> Today proves... there is no God. If there is, he's a racist fuck!
> 
> Suarez reaction to Liverpool win made me sick.












Let's be honest though, United were garbage. Welbeck was isolated the entire second half, there was no way he was going to score. 

Boring game, but congrats Liverpool.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Foreshadowed said:


> Today proves... there is no God. If there is, he's a racist fuck!
> 
> Suarez reaction to Liverpool win made me sick.


Maybe he likes trolling Man U like the everyone else 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Foreshadowed is overreacting a bit I gotta say. United could have still won since all the goals were basically bad defending. Very half and half game. Happy we defeated Manchester in the space of a week though 8*D


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Liverpool deserved the win.

That's all you're getting out of me. :jordan


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


> Scholes was better than Carrick IMO. Carrick was awful towards the end.
> 
> Bit of an overreaction, we were without a ton of key players in what is always a very difficult place for us to go.


I forgot Scholes actually. He was brilliant also but I felt Carrick did well. He did a sublime pass to Welbeck, who should have scored to be fair but made the wrong decision.

Not really an overreaction, we had key players featuring with only a few missing. You never know, Fergie may have kept Rooney and Nani out if they weren't injured. I'm shocked by that United performance, they were crap in the second half.



EGame said:


> Let's be honest though, United were garbage. Welbeck was isolated the entire second half, there was no way he was going to score.
> 
> Boring game, but congrats Liverpool.


Sickening to see that. 



Jobbed_Out said:


> Maybe he likes trolling Man U like the everyone else 8*D


True.

Evra just didn't look up for it, he made a few mistakes, gave the ball away and was horrid in that Liverpool second goal. Maybe it's time to give Fabio a chance on the left as he was one of our best defenders last season.

There again, maybe the alcohol is talking.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Foreshadowed is overreacting a bit I gotta say. United could have still won since all the goals were basically bad defending. Very half and half game. Happy we defeated Manchester in the space of a week though 8*D


This is probably the alcohol like I said. Usally when we lose, I'm not as bad as other United posters on here but that performance annoyed me. We were good first half but second half, we were useless.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

wonder what kind of action liverpool will take about this guy, or will they as Dalglish said about booing evra, say it was just 'friendly banter'


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



EGame said:


>


Just want to make sure no one missed this. 8*D


----------



## Dub

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Evgra saw Suarez and got a little nervous.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Maybe United can challenge whoever Arsenal lost the Emirates Cup to next year. :side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> wonder what kind of action liverpool will take about this guy, or will they as Dalglish said about booing evra, say it was just 'friendly banter'


I think that's his natural posture, you haven't heard that scientists think humans bred with neanderthals way back when? This guy and Triple H seem to support this argument. *Apologies to Neanderthals


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I still can't believe Hernandez didn't start. The guy could have caused Liverpool problems and would have been real support for Welbeck. Why did it take Fergie so long to make a second substitution? I was saying to my Mum that Liverpool may score soon as they looked more fresh and threatening in attack and 2 minutes after saying that, Liverpool scored.

What I've said may seem like I'm overreacting (and that may be the case due to alcohol) but I'm really displeased with our second half performance. Sure, United could have got a second goal but like Roy Keane said, we didn't create anything really and didn't threaten Reina whereas De Gea had to do a lot throughout that entire game.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*










Booker T: Liverpool gangrape right DERE


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

EVIL LUIS has taken over my sig. Enjoy United fans.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Damn, that .gif of suarez reminds me of the same celebration he done when Ghana missed the penalty.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Scholes is so good its actually painful. I dread the day he retires... again.

Game is difficult to talk about. Bad goals to concede, Liverpool weren't the better team but mistakes cost us. Ridiculous injury levels are again harming us, at the moment we just need bodies in midfield. Still, positives to be taken from it, and hopefully we'll turn them over in the league. Congratulations Liverpool fans, this must be one of your best weeks as a fan in living memory. 8*D

Has anyone made a joke about us going onto the Moral Cup final against City yet? :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Suarez and Terry won at the scene of their crimes today. The fuck is the world coming to?!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Scholes is so good its actually painful. I dread the day he retires... again.
> 
> Game is difficult to talk about. Bad goals to concede, Liverpool weren't the better team but mistakes cost us. Ridiculous injury levels are again harming us, at the moment we just need bodies in midfield. Still, positives to be taken from it, and hopefully we'll turn them over in the league. Congratulations Liverpool fans, this must be one of your best weeks as a fan in living memory. 8*D
> 
> Has anyone made a joke about us going onto the Moral Cup final against City yet? :side:


Moral Cup Semi-Finals are as follows:


Arsenal v ???????
City v United


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> Suarez and Terry won at the scene of their crimes today. The fuck is the world coming to?!


It's all a conspiracy, set up by one man:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Booker T: Liverpool gangrape right DERE












aww shucky ducky quack quack

there are no moral cup semis. we have the cup, we also have the dublin super cup. we've already completed a glorious double

hey, if the cwc can be included, so can those two


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



EGame said:


> Let's be honest though, United were garbage. Welbeck was isolated the entire second half, there was no way he was going to score.
> 
> Boring game, but congrats Liverpool.


Outstanding 

Terry & Suarez's won. FORZA RACISM!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Confirmed by bulkblogs that the bullet sent to Anton was from JT. Unfortunately, they were actually a Christmas pressy for Fat Frank. JT got his addresses confused.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

So after chanting 'lying bastard' at evra for 90 mins, it turns out liverpool fans made up that 3 united fans were arrested for spitting on the Hillsborough memorial


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Congrats Liverpool.

I ain't even mad.

Hopefully De Gea doesn't play again this season. Evra needs replacing.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Congrats Liverpool.
> 
> I ain't even mad.
> 
> *Hopefully De Gea doesn't play again this season*. Evra needs replacing.


fpalm


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> fpalm




He needs to bulk up before he plays again.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Liverpool > Manchester :arn


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> fpalm


To be fair he probably shouldn't. His weaknesses are too easy too exploit. He needs to get away and bulk up, get more command of the area. He's a good prospect but he's got such a bullseye on him right now, he needs to improve. I honestly wouldn't be shocked if he's loaned out next season, the way Hart was with Birmingham.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*














































That is all


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

there is no chance a £18m signing would be loaned out, especially to someone like birmingham


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Brighton bag their second North East cup scalp of the year, Crawley and Stevenage through to the 5th round too. Hopefully we get one of those two if we can beat the Boro :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

You mean 5th round Shep? :balo


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

That's what I said, isn't it? 

Those eyes acting up again rus? :frustrate


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Fuck your edit son


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

No idea what you're talking about 8*D


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Shite day, played well, but no real cutting edge. Didn't deserve to lose, but that's football.

I'm amazed the scousers booing a player for being racially abused didn't get more coverage though.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Seb said:


> Don't let me kill your optimism. Good for you if you still think England have a shot, I wish I could think the same.


Unfortunately it's how a lot of English folk think when it comes to June. The average person in the street hasn't got a clue. All previous dire results and performances go out the window and they believe they can stand up to the best. I'm baffled by how many thought England could progress past Germany in the World Cup. It's like they didn't even watch the group stages. I have a friend who thinks England are the best side in the world [yes I laugh at them] and it's the deluded opinions like that that lead me to enjoy seeing England getting dumped out of these competitions. 

Not saying you're like that steamed_hams btw.



King Kenny said:


>


Bellamy. What a FRENCHMAN.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

England were actually favourites with the bookies to beat Germany before that game, so I hope you put some money on Germany. I know a lot of Villa fans who have deluded opinions but that doesn't make me want to see Villa lose, so I find it strange that you feel that way. Unless you're from Wales or Scotland or some shit in which case your bitterness is understandable.

Anyway I guess I should say something about today's games- lolDe Gea and lolNewcastle.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

You want to talk deluded, i won hundreds off coworkers who though Australia could beat Germany in the world cup. It was laughable the abuse i copped from fucking idiots who have no idea about football. I had the last laugh though :balo2


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Were they English bookies? They should've seen it coming after Paul (God rest his soul) predicted Germany to come up trumps. :side:

I am English but I gave up on the national side a long time ago. The only game I've actually willed them to win in the last 10 years was against Portugal 2006. But everybody turned on Portugal in the game.

I don't bother watching them play unless at a major tournament or against a big team, and that's mostly because of me wanting to watch every game of the tournament. Their football is so dreary a lot of the time; I bet they couldn't even make a game against San Marino entertaining. It's hard enough as it is to show any signs of support when there's players you literally cannot stand on a day-to-day basis (Gerrard, Cole etc.) turning up in the shirt, and I can't let that hatred slide. At least back in the mid-late 90s there was always heart in the performances, and it wasn't dominated by these prima donnas.

I guess what I'm saying is..it'd be best to keep away from picking me if you're reading, Fabio. iper


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*










ENGERLAND

Seriously though I also remember people saying that we could go out and beat Germany and I just had to lol at it. Not surprised the English bookies had them as favourites either. They are either deluded or smart as hell knowing that patriosm will kick in. We had possibly the easiet bloody group off the Tourney and we still only managed to just make it through. No way were we gonna hav e a chance against the potential winners. Even if the Lampard goal went in Germany would have probably still won.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

You know the Sun is written by Cambridge/Oxford university graduates who don't necessarily believe what they write? To be honest the 'man on the street' view Haribo posted sounded more like a tabloid newspaper column rather than an actual vox pop. The Sun and similar news papers are equally as scathing when England get knocked out or lose one game as they are positive in the build up to a tournament finals.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I remember so many people on this forum writing off U.S. and making so many remarks of how easily England would beat U.S. About 25% shut up, 50% were whinging, and the other 25% were casual "I watch every 4 years" fans of the sport who had no idea what happened :side:.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Ferguson said a couple of the younger players might go out on loan. Apparently there were 60 scouts :shocked: at the reserves game on thursday, where they beat Newcastle reserves 6-0


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



















Or just cut the cunt from ear to ear.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

His coat is shit


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



WWE_TNA said:


> Or just cut the cunt from ear to ear.


from the BBC twitter page, apparently he is from north wales



> Man arrested following inquiry by specialist hate crime detectives into alleged incident at Liverpool-Man Utd game


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



> A man has been arrested over an alleged gesture made at the FA Cup tie between Liverpool and Manchester United.
> 
> Merseyside Police said a 59-year-old from north Wales was arrested during the evening.
> 
> Earlier the force said the incident was being investigated by detectives from the specialist hate crime team, which investigates racist and other crimes.
> 
> Officers had reviewed TV footage of the match after a picture was posted on Twitter.
> 
> Saturday's game at Anfield ended with Liverpool winning 2-1.
> 'Genuine fans'
> 
> On Saturday night a police spokeswoman said: "The man has been taken to a police station and will be questioned by officers.
> 
> "Merseyside Police would like to thank North Wales Police and Liverpool Football Club for their assistance with this matter.
> Earlier Ch Supt Jon Ward said: "We take all forms of offensive behaviour seriously, and we will always thoroughly investigate such claims.
> 
> "We cannot allow this type of behaviour to affect the enjoyment of genuine fans.
> 
> "We will continue with our efforts to deal with the small number of individuals who commit offences at football matches, in particular, with the continued use of football-banning orders."
> Supporters warned
> 
> Tensions were high at the match as it was the first time the teams had met since the racist incident between Manchester United's French defender Patrice Evra and Liverpool striker Luis Suarez during their league encounter last year.
> 
> The incident lead to Uruguayan Suarez being banned for eight games by the FA, who found him guilty of making racist slurs against Evra.
> 
> Before Saturday's match, the stadium announcer warned supporters that racist and homophobic behaviour would not be tolerated.
> 
> Police said 17 people were ejected from the ground during the game, adding that two people were arrested for "low level incidents".
> 
> But the force said the majority of fans were well-behaved.
> 
> Police have urged anyone with information about the alleged incident to contact them.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-16775767


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Don't know how people can just sit around and be content with that type of shit, i've had a go at people for less than let and even more if i heard or saw someone i know or at a sunday league game behaving like that i'd clip them without hesitation.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Shepard said:


> triffic line up


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Just seen this.

TRFFIC. Absolutely TRFFIC.

:arry


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:arry

"I know I don't like to talk about WF members on this board, but that Shepard lad he knows his stuff. His a TRIFFIC USER"


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Rush said:


> You want to talk deluded, i won hundreds off coworkers who though Australia could beat Germany in the world cup. It was laughable the abuse i copped from fucking idiots who have no idea about football. I had the last laugh though :balo2


The 4-6-0 had it in the bag. Germany cheated.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I'll be honest, I was rooting for Germany but had no idea who was winning that match. Everyone going in was completely unproven

It was only after Germany beat Australia that people saw the sheer potential of this new team


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Pro-tip: When we're playing in the World Cup, unless the team we're playing is crap, the other team is winning.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

What if its england youre playing against?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



redeadening said:


> What if its england youre playing against?


This:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Tbh i expected us to do better vs germany. Playing at least 1 striker probably would've helped.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*










That's crazy talk.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

we invited germany onto us and got fisted for it


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

England were very unlucky against Germany, not saying they would have won but they didn't deserve to lose 4-1. And I fucking hate them.

Had the Lampard goal have stood, the young German team could have gotten really unnerved (Do Germans get unnerved though?) and they probably wouldn't have been able to counter at will like they did when England pushed forward in the 2nd half for an equaliser.

Watching Johnson, Upson and Barry against Ozil, Podolski and Muller was fun though.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Unlucky? What game where you watching? One of the worst defensive displays i've seen from an England team and we were lucky it was only 4-1. Barry, Johnson, Terry and Upson all got absolutely murdered.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

England were pathetic against Germany.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

England were pathetic in general. I remember watching the news after they beat SLOVENIA 1-0 and people were dancing in the street. fpalm :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I'm quite sure you mean hilarious.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


> England were very unlucky against Germany, not saying they would have won but they didn't deserve to lose 4-1. And I fucking hate them.


an irish man giving credit to the english football team...


WHAT WHAT WHAT

:kobe2


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

i hope to dear god the germans win the euro's.

i cannot watch spain pass the ball sideways for 90 minutes and end up winning the trophy again.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

The Spanish crabpeople. Pass like crabs, look like people.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I no longer care about international football. That last world cup officially killed off any hope I had that it could be entertaining.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> I no longer care about international football. That last world cup officially killed off any hope I had that it could be entertaining.


The euros in 08 was one of the best footballing tournaments of all time. Period. So many classic games. Its always a must see tournament.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



CyberWaste said:


> The euros in 08 was one of the best footballing tournaments of all time. Period. So many classic games. Its always a must see tournament.


Probably because a certain country didn't qualify:hmm:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


> England were very unlucky against Germany, not saying they would have won but they didn't deserve to lose 4-1. And I fucking hate them.
> 
> Had the Lampard goal have stood, the young German team could have gotten really unnerved (Do Germans get unnerved though?) and they probably wouldn't have been able to counter at will like they did when England pushed forward in the 2nd half for an equaliser.
> 
> Watching Johnson, Upson and Barry against Ozil, Podolski and Muller was fun though.


Good post man, England were in the ascendancy when Lampard scored and probably would have gone on to win the game had the goal stood. Not definitely of course but the odds would have been shorter on England at that point. It was an interesting game at that point and it's a shame it was ruined by Fifa and Seb Blatter and we will never know how it would have turned out.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I honestly don't think England would have gone on to win it. Aside from a freak 5 minutes they seemed poor throughout. Even after being disallowed the goal they didn't seem like they wanted it anymore and let Germany treat them like bitches. They still had a good 50 mins to do something and they didn't.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Yes, the disallowed goal did play on their minds as it would with most teams. They obviously cared and wanted to get through though to not give up and come back from 2 goals down. They bombed forward in the second half due to being unfairly behind and Germany scored 2 goals on the counter attack. You go out whether you lose by 1 goal or 3 goals so I'm glad they did go very attacking to try and stay in the tourney rather than worry about the idiots who would say durrr hurr they lost 4-1 what a thrashing.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

England would've still lost. It was written in the stars of Paul's tank.



Jobbed_Out said:


> This:


Union Jack? :argh:


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Haha Franny Jeffers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



haribo said:


> England would've still lost. It was written in the stars of Paul's tank.
> 
> 
> 
> Union Jack? :argh:


AND STARS. dont forget the stars


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Great to see Frazier Campbell scoring for sunderland after such a long time out injured


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

the ox to be motm, get subbed off in the 70th and then arsenal go on to lose, prompting boos a plenty and wenger telling everyone to fuck off


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

If Villa get past Arsenal MON will be humbled by Darren Bent.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Have to go to smoggy land :side: for a bloody replay. fuck this shit...!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Whens the last time Chelsea got drawn against a decent team in the FA cup?

the teams they have been drawn against last

Birmingham
QPR
Portsmouth
Everton
Ipwich
Portsmouth
Villa 
Stoke
Cardiff
Preston
Watford


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> the ox to be motm, get subbed off in the 70th and then arsenal go on to lose, prompting boos a plenty and wenger *telling everyone to fuck off*


:lmao I'd love to hear Wenger say ''fuck off'' in his accent.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

And the PL start drawing shite as soon as we go out. Fucking bet we'd have been away at Chelsea.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Seb said:


> Unlucky? What game where you watching? One of the worst defensive displays i've seen from an England team and we were lucky it was only 4-1. Barry, Johnson, Terry and Upson all got absolutely murdered.


They were dominating possession and had more shots IIRC, they were just getting mauled on the counter attack because they showed no defensive discipline at all, when they were committing men forward, the only two they left back were Barry and Johnson. One runs like he's in quick sand, the other is legally retarded. If they're not 2-1 down they probably could have settled down a bit and wouldn't have been so reckless. The defending on all of the goals, particularly the first was scary bad though. At 2-2 it becomes a different game, they may have got to settle down and organise themselves at HT.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

VINTAGE WALCOTT


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Apparently this was the guy on started the spitting on the hillsborough memorial yesterday

https://twitter.com/#!/brianomlfc

He posed as a united fan and posted this



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

LOL, Warnock is absolutely horrible.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

KEANE TO DUNNE

Spain are well and truly fucked


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

RICHARD DUNNE


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

ARSENAL JUST GOT DUNNE


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

COME ON


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Arsenal are just awful at the moment. Cant win a game for shit.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Playing too attacking now, need to employ Kenny's defensive unit Liverpool tactics. :hesk2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> Apparently this was the guy on started the spitting on the hillsborough memorial yesterday
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/brianomlfc
> 
> He posed as a united fan and posted this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler


Suarez racially abuses a player, Dalglish acts like a complete cunt during the whole saga and no apology for Evra, more racism from a few fans against an Oldham player, 90 minutes of abuse for a player who was brave enough to expose racial abuse yesterday plus monkey taunts from a fan and more cuntishness from Dalglish afterwards. Now an ''undercover'' Liverpool _fan_ tries to throw some dirt at United by making up some bullshit about offensive songs and spitting on a memorial.

Liverpool's reputation has taken a battering over the last few months.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Oh my days. Great counter attacking. This is terrible for Arsenal...


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

goodnight arsenal


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

We are so fucking good.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

GET IN THERE

Deadly Darren. What a difficult angle that was to score from.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

lolarsenal


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Poor defending on both goals. Been the better team overall though. Fabianksi very poor on both goals, should have started Szczesny if we were playing a proper team like we are, it'd still be 0-0. Poor from Wenger. Need to get out of this poor form with tricky fixtures coming up, we need players. Oh, and why didn't Yennaris start, push Coquelin up in midfield along Song and play Rosicky in CAM? Ramsey's knackered, and TR7 has been the best player on the pitch.

Not too bothered if we go out, CL qualification far, far more important than both domestic cups. If we went through, we'd have to play a strong team every game since all the big boys will still be in it, no big teams are playing each other so all the quartet finals will probably be big games. Don't have squad to cope at the moment. Would take CL any day over both cups. Looking more and more like our 05/06 season, where we went out in 4th round to Bolton.

Could be worse Kiz, could spend 500 million and not be dreaming of playing Milan in the CL, and go out of both domestic cups in a week. Oh, wait... 500 million for 1 cup lolol.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

You'll be getting 4th over me and John Terry's dead bodies

#GreatestDefenceInEngland


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



D'Angelo said:


> Poor defending on both goals. Been the better team overall though. Fabianksi very poor on both goals, should have started Szczesny if we were playing a proper team like we are, it'd still be 0-0. Poor from Wenger. Need to get out of this poor form with tricky fixtures coming up, we need players. Oh, and why didn't Yennaris start, push Coquelin up in midfield along Song and play Rosicky in CAM? Ramsey's knackered, and TR7 has been the best player on the pitch.
> 
> Not too bothered if we go out, CL qualification far, far more important than both domestic cups. If we went through, we'd have to play a strong team every game since all the big boys will still be in it, no big teams are playing each other so all the quartet finals will probably be big games. Don't have squad to cope at the moment. Would take CL any day over both cups. Looking more and more like our 05/06 season, where we went out in 4th round to Bolton.
> 
> Could be worse Kiz, could spend 500 million and not be dreaming of playing Milan in the CL, and go out of both domestic cups in a week. Oh, wait... 500 million for 1 cup lolol.


yeah, we could spend nothing for no cups, looking at no champions league and just being a feeder club for us. oh wait

what's that, TOP OF THE LEAGUE


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

bet gunner14 is tucking into some nice KFC right about now


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



D'Angelo said:


> Poor defending on both goals. Been the better team overall though. Fabianksi very poor on both goals, should have started Szczesny if we were playing a proper team like we are, it'd still be 0-0. Poor from Wenger. Need to get out of this poor form with tricky fixtures coming up, we need players. Oh, and why didn't Yennaris start, push Coquelin up in midfield along Song and play Rosicky in CAM? Ramsey's knackered, and *TR7* has been the best player on the pitch.
> 
> Not too bothered if we go out, CL qualification far, far more important than both domestic cups. If we went through, we'd have to play a strong team every game since all the big boys will still be in it, no big teams are playing each other so all the quartet finals will probably be big games. Don't have squad to cope at the moment. Would take CL any day over both cups. Looking more and more like our 05/06 season, where we went out in 4th round to Bolton.
> 
> Could be worse Kiz, could spend 500 million and not be dreaming of playing Milan in the CL, and go out of both domestic cups in a week. Oh, wait... 500 million for 1 cup lolol.


WHY?! Why not just write out Rosicky? I mean you typed so much already, don't put me through the TROUBLE OF TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHO THESE ABBREVIATIONS ARE.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> lolarsenal





D'Angelo said:


> Poor defending on both goals. Been the better team overall though. Fabianksi very poor on both goals, should have started Szczesny if we were playing a proper team like we are, it'd still be 0-0. Poor from Wenger. Need to get out of this poor form with tricky fixtures coming up, we need players. Oh, and why didn't Yennaris start, push Coquelin up in midfield along Song and play Rosicky in CAM? Ramsey's knackered, and TR7 has been the best player on the pitch.
> 
> Not too bothered if we go out, CL qualification far, far more important than both domestic cups. If we went through, we'd have to play a strong team every game since all the big boys will still be in it, no big teams are playing each other so all the quartet finals will probably be big games. Don't have squad to cope at the moment. Would take CL any day over both cups. Looking more and more like our 05/06 season, where we went out in 4th round to Bolton.
> 
> Could be worse Kiz, could spend 500 million and not be dreaming of playing Milan in the CL, and go out of both domestic cups in a week. Oh, wait... 500 million for 1 cup lolol.





Kiz said:


> yeah, we could spend nothing for no cups, looking at no champions league and just being a feeder club for us. oh wait
> 
> what's that, TOP OF THE LEAGUE


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

nothing more needs to be said, arsenal are a nothing club. waste of time, space and playerfootballs

i mean


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



D'Angelo said:


> Poor defending on both goals. Been the better team overall though.


lol no you haven't you're losing 2-0. Agree about the poor defending though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

From Callum, in Eastbourne, via text: " Why does it always seem to take an opposition goal to spurn us on? Getting annoyed with the same old excuses week-in-week-out. Job swap for Mourinho and Wenger ASAP please! "

From Anonymous, via text: " Wenger is finished, we can't take much more of this."

which one is gunner :hmm:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> nothing more needs to be said, arsenal are a nothing club. waste of time, space and playerfootballs
> 
> i mean


Ofcourse Arsenal are a nothing club. Look at the garbage players they sold you! Defective merchandise from that con man wenger

Also, this reminds me. I should go score some awesome kfc now


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I wouldn't agree that Arsenal have been the better team first half. Arsenal had a couple of good opportunities but haven't done anything with them. Villa have been lethal on the counter attack, defended well (Warnock has settled now and kept Walcott quiet) and have scored two goals. Villa deserve the lead.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



redeadening said:


> Ofcourse Arsenal are a nothing club. Look at the garbage players they sold you!
> 
> Also, this reminds me. I should go score some awesome kfc now


we're trying to get that london shit out of them 8*D


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

You're welcome to our sloppy seconds kiz


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Now that was poor defending from Villa. Arsenal have started off great second half. Stonewall penalty.

RVP scores the penalty, 1-2.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Dunne got DUNNE


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

THE COMEBACK


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

jeez, van persie will look good slotting them in sky blue

lol, sloppy seconds.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

how the fuck is that not a second yellow? disgrace.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

aw shit, fairly early goal for Arsenal in the second half.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Lol @ Hutton.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

HUTTTONNNNNNNNN


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Need to get MOAR players back in defence Agent McLeish, like Blues vs Chelsea last season.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

LOL, Villa in meltdown. lol at Walcott thinking beating Warnock is worth celebrating.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:lmao villa

oh deary me.

jesus arsenal fans, get some gayer banners. you'd think they were facing relegation/financial crisis


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

sorry ramsey. lolhutton. dunne not being sent off horrendous decision.

coquelin looked good to start but has been ripped since. glad to have BAC back on the bench.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*










Its finger licken good


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

THIS CANT BE HAPPENING

MAGIC I WILL SAY...JUST FUCKING MAGIC.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

suppose the city fans need to get there digs in before they choke in the pl as well 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:lmao what a meltdown.

absolutely awful defending


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Arsenal 3-2 up now after 16 minutes in the second half. What are Villa playing at? Shocking defending.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Yeah that's a pen. Dammit


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Its so very sad.

Why cant Premier League teams defend well. Like Chelsea

#bestDefenceInEngland


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

see, that's what happens when you take city's sloppy seconds 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

wow. what a comeback, exceptional fightback but very poor from villa. great play from koscielny. improving game on game, his breaking from the back is getting better and better.

didn't expect this from a good but gutless first half. not celebrating yet, we always have room to capitulate.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

All teams need to adopt Dalglish method of going 5-4-1 to defend a lead.

:hesk2:hesk2:hesk2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I'll bet Gunner regrets that KFC now




Who am I kidding, KFC is always awesome


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

If we win it will just paper over the cracks which need to be addressed. 

Last 5 minutes possession: Arsenal 89% Aston Villa 11% :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

can't believe ramsey's revival this half. rosicky exceptional again. having a good season in his limited showings, filling in well for arteta. agree with overrated. still just papering cracks, no change for signings needed for sure. promising 2nd half performance though.

arteta > rosicky, good choice. like for like and arteta will keep possession well.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Rosicky has played very well in the games I've seen him in this season. A different player in comparison to last season.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:batista3


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> :lmao villa
> 
> oh deary me.
> 
> jesus arsenal fans, get some gayer banners. you'd think they were facing relegation/financial crisis


THE VERMINATOR

CLASS IS PERMANENT


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

hmm.

were/are Villa playing 5(!?) defensive players? 

Are Arsenal playing 3(!?) defensive players?

My gametracker cannot be correct.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Arsenal were a completely different team second half. They deserved the 3 goals. Some shocking defending from Villa second half.

I thought I'd also add more input from yesterday's game against Liverpool. A couple of posters said I was overreacting because 1. We were missing key players and 2. The game could have gone either way and was really down to poor defending in the end for the winner. Firstly, we may have been missing a couple of key players (Nani and Rooney) but we still had a lot of key players featuring and it was still a strong United team. Yet this team didn't turn up second half. Yes, we had more possession and retained the ball a lot better than Liverpool but we didn't convert any of our chances and those chances were very limited, especially in the second half.

Our only good chances were the Valencia shot on the post, the great teamwork from Valencia and Rafael that would lead to the United equaliser and of course Welbeck's chance after Carricks brilliant pass. Other than that, we didn't cause Reina any problems. So sure, we missed key players but we had a strong team but second half, we were poor in my opinion. To me, we didn't deserve to win or to lose, a draw would have sufficed and been the right outcome. Secondly, the fact it could have gone either way I don't necessarily agree with. United were the better team first half but second half, Liverpool really stepped it up and caused De Gea a lot of problems while Reina had nothing to do, like I've mentioned before. United may have controlled the possession aspect of the game but that was it. We hardly created any chances while Liverpool created several and our defending was poor.

Therefore, I don't think my reaction after the game was an overreaction, just bewilderment and anger at the fact we didn't do anything clinical with all that possession. Plus, the substitutions made no sense whatsoever. Hernandez came on for 20 odd minutes and didn't get chance to make an impact on the game... he should have started really and partnered Welbeck up front. Scholes coming off was a ridiculous decision also, he was brilliant throughout and really controlled the midfield for us. Giggs or Park, both players who were dreadful throughout should have gone off. Then we have all that time where Liverpool make 3 changes and they began to attack United and looked very fresh in going forward while our players looked like they were tiring. Yet Fergie doesn't make a change until the 90th minute. Ferguson got it wrong yesterday but I wouldn't place the blame on him.

De Gea was to blame for the first goal but the second goal I wouldn't point the finger at him as Evra was poor in defending. Such a stupid goal to concede from a Liverpool goalkick. I really feel sorry for De Gea and after reading the comments after the match, I think a couple of United supporters really overreacted actually, saying De Gea should be dropped for the rest of the season or go out on loan. The guy is only 21 years of age and has come from a different country. He needs time to adjust and I do agree, he needs to be more commanding in his box and in the air when it comes to the oppositions set pieces and corners. That's his only problem really and I believe he'll have time to improve. De Gea will most likely be dropped now and I can understand why but some of the reactions to him are a joke.

He has shown his quality against sides like Liverpool, Bolton, Stoke, Arsenal, etc. He was showing great form but ever since being dropped for a few games and then making that mistake against Blackburn, he's looked very uncomfortable. Give him time and I'm sure he'll become a top class keeper.

Another thing I wanted to mention was Park. If anything, it showed we missed the likes of Young or Nani, actual wingers who could cause problems for the Liverpool fullbacks. All Park kept doing was abandoning that left wing spot and cutting inside the middle so really, our only attacking threat was from the right wing with Rafael and Valencia. With Nani not back until possibly next weekend and Young just after, we need to improve that left wing and have someone fill in there temporarily. Do we get Giggs there even though he's more of a central midfielder now? I wouldn't mind seeing either Rafael or Fabio fill in there against Stoke as both have played as wingers for United before and did a very good job. Both are great in attack, so I think they could do well, especially Rafael, who has a good cross on him. Any thoughts from fellow United posters?

Thoughts over.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

LOL at these commentators. "The second half was all about Arsenal" as if nothing Villa could do. 

I didn't think Arsenal were that great in all honestly, their goals were absolutely gifted to them. Dunne fouling Ramsey was ridiculously stupid when the ball was going straight to Given and Walcott's goal? Jesus.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Villa played very well but they defended terribly for the 3 Arsenal goals. Arsenal deserved the 3 goals and really improved second half. They weren't at their absolute best but they still deserved it. Still, Villa were great (except for the defending).


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

5th round draw

Liverpool v Brighton

Everton v Blackpool or Sheffield Wednesday

Chelsea v Birmingham

Crawley Town v Stoke

Stevenage v Tottenham

Norwich v Leicester

Sunderland or Middlesbrough v Arsenal or Aston Villa

Millwall or Southampton v Bolton


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

The second half was all about Arsenal. We got through them twice and won penalties, created a lot of chances and fought well in midfield. We dominated the second half, you can't really say otherwise.

Good news in the presser from Wenger. Wilshere's setback is minor and isn't as worse as first feared. Diaby back soon (before he gets injured again). Couple that with Sagna returning and a good performance from us and its been a good day. Ryo going on loan, looks like Bolton is good news too. Could be his 'finishing school' like it was for Wilshere. Needs to learn the English game more, and learn how to hold leads maturely, deliver good balls etc. It gives players a good learning experience so he could come back next season with him, AOC, Theo (who was great today) and Gervinho on the wings which looks a lot better than it did this time last year. Confidence regained going into Bolton on weekend, which won't be as easy as it looks.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Blackpool or Shef Wed is a good draw for us hopefully we can make a run at the cup now make up for our form in the league this year.


----------



## KingJames23

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Much better second half performance, think Wenger may have had some strong words at HT. The players are far too slack, if they were as alert and determined as they were for most of the second half all the time, we'd cruise through a lot of games with teams from the bottom half of the League and not make such hard work of everything (helps that the referee did his job and we actually got penalties for once, though Dunne should have received a 2nd yellow).

Great that Sagna is back, hope Wilshere and Diaby return sooner than expected and Gibbs should be back soon albeit only for 1 or 2 games before another injury. 

Still 2 or 3 top players away from being a force, but if we manage to keep hold of Van Persie, and add to the squad in the Summer with the likes of Eden Hazard or Mario Gotze, there's still some hope. Shame we missed out on Marco Reus, though. £14m is a steal, think he'd have been fantastic for us.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Arsenal isnt going to get Gotze or Hazard


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Unless its some 16 year old french kid called Hasard Gutze


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Rush said:


> Arsenal isnt going to get Gotze or Hazard


Arsenal will end up getting Jack Rodwell or something.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Nah, they'll try to get rodwell, underbid, then Newcastle will get him


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

http://www.people.co.uk/sport/footb...senior-staff-within-the-club-102039-23711083/

Young and talented SURVIVOR



Kiz said:


> AND STARS. dont forget the stars


I was talking about what they put as England's flag.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

STEVE KEAN WILL NEVER RETIRE. WOOOOOOO


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Hazard said today on a French talk show that he sees himself in the Premier League, in a team that suits his style of play and where he would have a guaranteed spot in the first XI.

That screams Arsenal, but will Wenger put 40M€ for him ? I don't think so.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

LOL at the idea of Wenger signing Gotze or Hazard. Its more likely that you'll sell Van Persie and Wilshire, then replace them with Phillip Prosenik, Ryan Bertrand, Danny Wilson and Paul Pogba.

Laugh all you want, this summer he sold Fabregas and Nasri and replaced them with Miquel, Coquelin, AOC etc. He wouldn't have signed Mertesacker, Benayoun, Arteta, Santos etc if it wasn't for the 8-2.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



ABKiss said:


> Hazard said today on a French talk show that he sees himself in the Premier League, in a team that suits his style of play and where he would have a guaranteed spot in the first XI.
> 
> That screams Arsenal, but will Wenger put 40M€ for him ? I don't think so.


No he's coming to Chelsea bro, a club that signs great players such as Fernando Torres and Gary Cahill


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Why would we sell Bertrand to Arsenal? Hes awesome and going to replace Cashley soon


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Yeah Bertrand might cost £1million. Wenger will be put off by that price tag and go for Sebastian Jenkins.

Jenkins and Jenkinson = Arsenal's future till Barcelona bid for them


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

if we wanted to, we could get hazard. but we'd blow practically our whole budget so it is pointless.

EDIT: ofc, that is our current budget at around £50 million. That will probably go up to 80/90 or even double in the summer with what is expected to be big changes in outgoings and what ever annual amount is added by the club.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Lmao Arsenal making a 40-50 million transfer? I'll believe it when i see it.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



D'Angelo said:


> if we wanted to, we could get hazard. but we'd blow practically our whole budget so it is pointless.
> 
> EDIT: ofc, that is our current budget at around £50 million. That will probably go up to 80/90 or even double in the summer with what is expected to be big changes in outgoings and what ever annual amount is added by the club.


Plus the money we could get from selling Arshavin and Chamakh. :sad:


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

You need to sign good players though, instead of ones that are future prospects but get sold when they are about to peak?

For example, you sell great players such as Fabregas, Nasri and Gael Clichy. They get replaced by Miquel, Coquelin, Chamberlain, Jenkinson etc. If 8-2 did not happen you would not have Arteta, Mertesacker etc.

Come on, you could have signed much better players.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Arteta is a great player, nothing wrong with that signing. Chamberlain and Coquelin are great prospects, I kinda like Miquel too. Clichy and Fabregas were not replaced though, I absolutely hate Ramsey and Santos... Gibbs is too injury prone, we need a LB that's for sure.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Hopefully this will lead to a villa slide into the relegation zone.

Would love to see them get relegated.

Blues were unlucky in the draw.

Also, United will get Goetze and Kagawa in the summer no question.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

To think you could have had Enrique for £6m 8*D

Ramsey is soo on and off I dunno whats wrong with the Kid. At times he plays great and it's like why can't he do this all the time but then the next minute he's playing gash and it's like why is he still playing for us? Very hot and Cold kid.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Hopefully this will lead to a villa slide into the relegation zone.
> 
> Would love to see them get relegated.
> 
> Blues were unlucky in the draw.
> 
> Also, United will get Goetze and Kagawa in the summer no question.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I'd be very surprised if United get both Kagawa and Gotze. Together they must cost somewhere between £60-70m. 

Also I thought it was a fact now that Gotze will somehow end on Madrid's bench


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Within two years, half of europe will be on Madrid's bench. The bench will be worth more than several country's GDP.

As for United, considering they are so fucking broke they had to unretire Scholes, i doubt highly they will get Gotze, who is mega expensive and Dortmund need him for the future

Either liverpool or arsenal could have had mata

Terrifying thought


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Chain Gang solider said:


> To think you could have had Enrique for £6m 8*D


Or Carroll, Downing and Henderson for £75,000,000



Cliffy Byro said:


> Also, United will get Goetze and Kagawa in the summer no question.












*Andre Villas Boas is not amused with your bullshit*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Or Carroll, Downing and Henderson for £75,000,000



Or 2/3's of that fee on one World Class Striker


----------



## wabak

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I must be one of the few who would actually love to see Torres back to his best... even as a United fan, watching him when he was great (even when destroying Vidic) was brilliant.

Although, that miss is still one of the greatest things ever.

Not as good as Terry slipping though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

As long as he plays Shite against us I'd have no issue with him getting back to his best. He's a joy to watch when he's on the top of his game. Considering he's been this way for a year and a half now though I don't see him ever reaching those levels again.


----------



## wabak

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Sadly I don't either.

Every now and then he has shown glimpses, but besides that I can't remember watching another player who was so good, drop so much in such a quick time frame. I'm sure a lot of you will remind me of some though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*






my word.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Or 2/3's of that fee on one World Class Striker


At least that guy is playing Champions League Football right now 8*D

But yeah... FAAK


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> :lmao villa
> 
> oh deary me.
> 
> jesus arsenal fans, get some gayer banners. you'd think they were facing relegation/financial crisis


They must have spent all their money trying to appease fans after the 8-2 thrashing. Unfortunately, they came up with Mertesacker.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*






He missed his true calling in life by not playing as a striker. His finishing ability and shots are insane. I forgot how goddamn talented he is putting the ball in the net


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



redeadening said:


> He missed his true calling in life by not playing as a striker. His finishing ability and shots are insane. I forgot how goddamn talented he is putting the ball in the net


You got to realise that Lampard's strength is arriving late and hitting a shot that is passed back to him or scrambles in his path. He played at the top of the diamond in Ancelotti's first attempt to change the Chelsea formation and he wasn't effective, because he was always ahead of the position he usually occupies.

To be honest, he has always racked up a lot of assists, so he was a very good midfielder. He just never really possessed that amazing pass that splits the defence in two, to be considered a world class midfielder.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



haribo said:


> Union Jack? :argh:


That framed picture was made by some jabroni company that knew nothing about football anyway, I mean the England Lions??


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Agent McLeish calling for RVP to be banned for the elbow. MOAR Chamakh and Arshavin.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Just found out I've got corporate tickets for the United game. Anyone going?

Best chance we have to get anything from united away since promotion. Expecting a shit game though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



tomkim said:


> Just found out I've got corporate tickets for the United game. Anyone going?
> 
> Best chance we have to get anything from united away since promotion. Expecting a shit game though.


Should be a difficult game, both home and away last year were close 2-1 wins

i would rather Fergie stick with de Gea in goal, as dropping him again would hurt his confidence, and he had his best game at the Brittannia.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

shock shock Arsenal make a signing. Gunna win us the league this one. Another ACM who likes to play in the same space Arshavin, Diaby, RVP, Rosicky, Ramsey, Wilshere, Arteta all want to play in. Funny thing is we dont even play ANY of them in that postion because it doesnt fit into the 'wenger way'. WElcome to the club 19 year old Tomas Eisfeld now fuck off. you're shit and useless before you even play. waste of time can already guarentee he wont make it. Can tell your all scared. The title is ourrrrrsss


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> Should be a difficult game, both home and away last year were close 2-1 wins
> 
> i would rather Fergie stick with de Gea in goal, as dropping him again would hurt his confidence, and he had his best game at the Brittannia.


Expect a gameplan of getting as many corners and throw ins as we can. If we score from open play I would be very shocked.

De Gea was quality at the Brit, stopped Andy Wilkinsons shot with one of the best saves I've ever seen, which would of been his first ever goal!



Gunner14 said:


> shock shock Arsenal make a signing. Gunna win us the league this one. Another ACM who likes to play in the same space Arshavin, Diaby, RVP, Rosicky, Ramsey, Wilshere, Arteta all want to play in. Funny thing is we dont even play ANY of them in that postion because it doesnt fit into the 'wenger way'. WElcome to the club 19 year old Tomas Eisfeld now fuck off. your shit and useless before you even play. waste of time can already guarentee he wont make it. Can tell your all scared. The title is ourrrrrsss


You're my favourite Arsenal fan.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:lmao

Arsenal sign 19 year old Borussia Dortmund starlet...... Mar THOMAS EISFELD.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-16799095



> Milan Mandaric says Harry Redknapp was a 'special guy'
> 
> Former Portsmouth chairman Milan Mandaric has told a court his relationship with Harry Redknapp was the closest he had in football. The 73-year-old told Southwark Crown Court that Mr Redknapp, who managed the south coast club, was a "special guy".
> 
> *He described the payments he made to Mr Redknapp, 64, now manager of Tottenham Hotspur, as "voluntary thanks".*
> 
> Mr Mandaric, of Oadby, Leicestershire, and Mr Redknapp, of Poole, Dorset, deny cheating the public revenue.
> 
> The first of two charges alleges that, between 1 April 2002 and 28 November 2007, Mr Mandaric paid $145,000 (£93,100) into a bank account held by Mr Redknapp in Monaco, to avoid paying income tax and National Insurance. The second charge for the same offence relates to a sum of $150,000 (£96,300) allegedly paid by Mr Mandaric to the same account between 1 May 2004 and 28 November 2007.
> 
> Mr Mandaric told the jury his family had spent several days with the Redknapps after celebrating New Year's Eve. *He also said Mr Redknapp would often pick him up and drive him around the Portsmouth area.
> 
> He said: "Rumour around was that he was the most expensive driver in England."*
> 
> The trial continues.


Seriously, if you are loaded then there is nothing wrong with giving a friend some money.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

PIAZON 2012 in the squad for tomorrow's game :mark:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Arsenal signs a young Mario Gotze. 

future GOAT.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I thought Gotze was a young zidane and future GOAT So basically this guy is a future future GOAT?

awesome


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*






Bully Ray is a BAUCE. Watch the whole video, it is relevant.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Bubba has been hitting the tanning beds hard I see.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



steamed hams said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-16799095
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, if you are loaded then there is nothing wrong with giving a friend some money.


I wonder who he'll be driving around WHL.


----------



## DocBlue

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Lawro goes head to head with Angle
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16787287.stm


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*










lulz


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

So Lindegaard is injured, and now according to the daily mail de Gea called in sick yesterday, Amos in goal???


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

btw where's all the outrage for cabaye stamping on the brighton player. mario labelled a thug, basically a criminal, yet not a peep about cabaye?

lets also mention robin sniper persie lining up cuellar and elbowing him and escaping a yellow, yet mario sent off for something less against liverpool.

woo consistency fa


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> btw where's all the outrage for cabaye stamping on the brighton player












Only matters if a prick like Balotelli does it.

FA JUSTICE!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

hoping we come out with FREE MARIO shirts and releasing ridiculous statements about great injustices and how everyone else is to blame.

oh wait


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> btw where's all the outrage for cabaye stamping on the brighton player. mario labelled a thug, basically a criminal, yet not a peep about cabaye?
> 
> lets also mention robin sniper persie lining up cuellar and elbowing him and escaping a yellow, yet mario sent off for something less against liverpool.
> 
> woo consistency fa


Don't forget when Cabaye stamped on Speo's leg at Anfield too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

totally forgot about that

cabaye's was so much more purposeful than mario's, but cabaye doesnt have "reputation"


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> btw where's all the outrage for cabaye stamping on the brighton player. mario labelled a thug, basically a criminal, yet not a peep about cabaye?
> 
> lets also mention robin sniper persie lining up cuellar and elbowing him and escaping a yellow, yet mario sent off for something less against liverpool.
> 
> woo consistency fa


I mentioned the RVP thing. :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Cabaye didn't stamp on the Brighton lad. He kicked out while they were both on the floor. Obviously still bad.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> totally forgot about that
> 
> *cabaye's was so much more purposeful than mario's*, but cabaye doesnt have "reputation"


How? They were both obviously on purpose, and deserved their bans. What's the problem?

Our Yohan does have a nasty streak, mind.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

was there the massive hounding in the media that mario attracted

that's the difference


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:kane

Couldn't give a toss about what the media say, it's always going to happen when you're at the top.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

No de Gea, lindegaard, rooney and jones for tonight. Most likely Amos in goal and Kuzcack on the bench. Ferdinand is back, and also Pogba and Will Keane are included in the squad.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

How long is Anders out for? If he's out for a while, I'm hoping De Gea gets a few games to play as you can tell his confidence is at an all time low. I'm hoping if he does get some game time that he'll recover that form he showed us for a couple of months and it can only benefit him. He still needs to work on retrieving the ball on set pieces and corners though.

I don't mind Amos in goal, he has potential. I'd prefer him over Kuszczak, who was dreadful last season.

I wouldn't mind United lining up like this for today:

Amos
Fabio Smalling Ferdinand Evra
Valencia Carrick Scholes Rafael
Welbeck Hernandez

*Subs:* Kuszczak, Evans, Keane, Pogba, Giggs, Park & Berbatov​
I'd love to see Rafael get an advanced position. I know Park will most likely play on the left of midfield but he's been so poor this season and he constantly abandoned that left wing and offered nothing (besides the goal) for the entire Liverpool FA Cup game. Even Giggs had to go out to the left and couldn't really offer anything. Rafael has played on the wing before and has done a great job there, plus he's a good crosser of the ball (moreso than Fabio). Like I said, I'd prefer that to happen but I think Park will be told to play there.

It'll be a tough game but I'm fully expecting the 3 points. We need them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Lindy
Vidic Jones 
Nani Ando Clev Fletch Young
Rooney 

9 a side?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

im guessing

Amos

Smalling
Evans
Rio
Evra

Valencia
carrick
scholes
park

Berbatov
Hernandez


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Save rio for chelsea, but playing him tonight might be a good idea since he will likely be injured come tomorrow.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Every fucking week, more and more injuries.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Sack the staff, sign new.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Off to watch my first Premier League game in about 6-7 years tomorrow up at the Reebok. With Arsenal on a high after saturday I'd like to see a win but can't help but feel like it's gunna be one of those miserable nights where comes off and Wanerers end up nicking one.

Nice to see United may have to play Amos tonight, I've got Walters in my fantasy team so I'm hoping he can grab a goal or five!

You guys might get a kick out of this...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Stoke and Chelsea must be rubbing their hands at the thought of playing this current united side.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

AVB is trolling Cahill hard!

JT out, surely Cahill gets his debut? Put Ivanovic back in centre defence and play Bosingwa instead.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> im guessing
> 
> Amos
> 
> Smalling
> Evans
> Rio
> Evra
> 
> Valencia
> carrick
> scholes
> park
> 
> Berbatov
> Hernandez


team is as i guessed

subs; Kuszczak, Giggs, Welbeck, Fabio, Rafael, Pogba, W. Keane


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Park better step up his game tonight as he's been poor all season. I'd have liked to see Rafael or Fabio start but I can understand why Fergie would want to save both of them. Smalling has done a brilliant job at right back in the past, so I'm sure he'll be fine. Berbatov and Hernandez need to get a few goals tonight, so hopefully that will happen against Stoke.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

How can De Gea be sick? He can't catch anything.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I just heard United are being very sloppy and Stoke have been lethal on the counter. Not a good thing to hear even after 13 minutes of play.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

The Everton/Man City game has been preety decent at the early stages, can easily see there being 3 or 4 goals in this one


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Foreshadowed said:


> I just heard United are being very sloppy and Stoke have been lethal on the counter. Not a good thing to hear even after 13 minutes of play.


nah i'd say united are on top now, scholes put it inches wide from just outside the box from a volley


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:lmao chelsea

SINCLAIR


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> :lmao chelsea
> 
> SINCLAIR


Swansea are a good team, and there's another half to come yet.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Sign Lukaku, never play him.

Sign Cahill, play unreliable Luiz instead.

Sign De Bruyne, loan him back out.


----------



## nazzac

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Sign Lukaku, never play him.
> 
> Sign Cahill, play unreliable Luiz instead.
> 
> Sign De Bruyne, loan him back out.


Don't understand why we don't play Lukaku

Luiz has been in good form recently, but Cahill should have played against QPR at weeekend

The loan back to Genk was part of the De Bruyne deal, and he only cost 6.7m.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

1-0 well taken penalty from Hernandez

looked dodgy at first but on replay shows it was a clumsy challenge by Pennant


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:lmao some bloke has handcuffed himself to the goal post at everton


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

ok so somebody has handcuffed themselves to the goalposts and Goodison Park... I'm ok with this


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



nazzac said:


> Don't understand why we don't play Lukaku
> 
> Luiz has been in good form recently, but Cahill should have played against QPR at weeekend
> 
> The loan back to Genk was part of the De Bruyne deal, and he only cost 6.7m.


I think it's stupid not to play him considering Torres couldn't hit a barn door and Drogba has been playing crap in general.

I've never rated Luiz defensively. Not got a clue.

I think you could have used De Bryune right now, kind of a stupid deal imo.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

^:| goalpost handcuffs?

As if Luiz is playing over Cahill, lols


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

streaking?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



JakeC_91 said:


> streaking?


Nope fully clothed, just apparently waltzed onto the pitch and handcuffed hismelf to one of the goalposts, the only reason why I would think he would do that is in protest against the ownership of Everton or he's not happy about Transfer of Jelavic to Everton


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Wonder what that's all about.

Decent first half from United. We're fairly predictable though, 80/90% of our attacking play comes down the right.

Fucking hate Crouch.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

one of the dumbest things i've seen. where on earth were the police to not only stop him from getting onto the pitch, but allowing him time to cuff himself to the post? amateur hour


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

It's all happening tonight... an Everton fan handcuffs themselves to Joe Hart's goalpost, Chelsea are losing 1-0 at the moment and Andy Carroll has just scored.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> one of the dumbest things i've seen. where on earth were the police to not only stop him from getting onto the pitch, but allowing him time to cuff himself to the post? amateur hour


its literally impossible to stop someone getting on the pitch, which is why you get these kinds of people running on the pitch in literally every sport. And it wouldnt take long to handcuff himself a second or so


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> one of the dumbest things i've seen. where on earth were the police to not only stop him from getting onto the pitch, but allowing him time to cuff himself to the post? amateur hour


Its really not that hard to get on a football pitch if you wanted to. Id hardly call it "amateur hour". Its not like theres a row of stewards completely surrounding the pitch.

and it wouldnt take long to handcuff himself to the post, im sure he had it all figured out.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao GIBSON


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Fantastic work, Agent Gibson.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:lol 'Theres only one Darron Gibson' chant, still 30mins to go but would be a great story if it stays 1-0


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*










U Mad Kiz?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Gibson 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

United should of had another penalty there, it would have been the clearest one as well, definite foul on Evra


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Fucking hero Gibson. This is gonna be a hell of a nerve racking 25 minutes.

In other news, Denis Stracqualursi is an absolute fucking god. He started off being "one of those shit players who always has a go", now he's a player who has a go but is a real threat up front, works his arse off and holds the ball up well. Love him.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Only one Darren Gibson chant ringing round old trafford


cashley cole sent off


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

8*D Pogba making united fans forget about Morrison after only being on the pitch for 5 mins. Made an instant impact, skipping past players and putting a good cross in, and just had a shot blocked which looked like it was going in


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I'm more impressed you can post on WF simultaneously while playing 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Fucking lucky goal to get a draw. But we dominated the second half.

Still, far from happy with my team.


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

C'mon Everton nearly into the last ten, can still see City scoring though. All results going our way tonight .

Chelsea have equalised.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:leo:andres


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

2-0 FT, comfortable win, cant remember Amos having to make a save

Valencia again was magnificent, surely a contender for Player of the Month. Should of had another penalty, and Berbatov put a shot wide from just outside the six yard box. Pogba was brilliant when he came on, got a feeling Ferguson will only play him when there are 5 in midfield though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Good result and a good performance. Stoke were shit. We should have had 4 certain penalties, the third was far more blatant claim than the first two that were given.

Now hold on, Everton!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

GIBSON YOU LEGEND!!!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

no luck. had more of the ball, but everton's back 4 + fella were supreme. no way through, doesent help when dzeko does absolutely nothing. everton with one good counter attack and it fell their way. we had chances to score and we didnt take them.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



EGame said:


> :leo:andres


:mark:

Anyone got any other requests? Think i'll do Pep and GIBSON next.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Excellent results, gonna be an exciting title race. 15 games left now, if we can keep pace with City for the next ten or so, got a real chance of winning it, even without a midfield.

Gibson may have just proved himself to be the United transfer of the season. 8*D


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Level on points with City now, a great day. Still, a tough run of games ahead with Chelsea, Liverpool and Spurs still to come.

I heard Valencia, Scholes, Carrick, Evans and Berbatov all played well and Pogba had a great performance when he came on. Can't wait to see it on Match of the Day and Football First.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Shepard said:


> I'm more impressed you can post on WF simultaneously while playing 8*D


He's like Laurinaitis. Browsing on his phone even at work.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Seb said:


> :mark:
> 
> Anyone got any other requests? Think i'll do Pep and GIBSON next.





Spoiler: .


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Fucking class, scholes and Pogba :mark::mark::mark:, Solid 2-0 win.

Shame Victims FC won.










:sex


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Shepard said:


> Spoiler: .


^^ This.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

What I saw in the City match was epic that guy in handcuffs LOOOOOL only in England these stupid things happen


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Stracqualursi deserves an emoticon, please, he's a fucking hero.

Great win for us.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Nitromalta said:


> What I saw in the City match was epic that guy in handcuffs LOOOOOL only in England these stupid things happen


yeah cos its not like a fan has got onto the pitch and done something before


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> yeah cos its not like a fan has got onto the pitch and done something before


Classic anti english post from malta.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Shame we don't have an easier game on sunday after tonight's results, chelsea away in the league is never good for united expect a draw or narrow chelsea win.

Will Cole miss the game then?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



WWE_TNA said:


> Shame we don't have an easier game on sunday after tonight's results, chelsea away in the league is never good for united expect a draw or narrow chelesea win.
> 
> *Will Cole miss the game then?*


yep and thats great news as Valencia is in the form of his career


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> yep and thats great news as Valencia is in the form of his career


Valencia hammers cole anyway.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Valencia is the only winger in the country who tears Cole apart everytime.

P.S. Get in there Gibbo.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Nitromalta said:


> What I saw in the City match was epic that guy in handcuffs LOOOOOL only in England these stupid things happen


If only we were as great as Italian fans, hitting keepers with flares and what not.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Whose likely to start at left back for Chelsea then?


----------



## Medo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

_*God day for United, Thank you Everton *_


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> Whose likely to start at left back for Chelsea then?


Bertrand, Luiz, Bosingwa?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

He'd never start Bertrand. He'll go with Bosingwa.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Did Everton keep a clean sheet with Tony Hibbert at centre half? Really?


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

City looking like Arsenal.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

3-0 win, wwwyki. Need to keep this run of wins going and put pressure on those above us on the ladder.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

If you call the table a ladder again, I'm going to hit you in the face with one when I come to Australia sometime in the future.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Dont make me start calling this sport soccer son.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> If you call the table a ladder again, I'm going to hit you in the face with one when I come to Australia sometime in the future.


Every time someone says it over here to me, I say "no, the table". And im not going to stop. They call it a ladder on the ESPN show also.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Quite happy with that performance today. While Spearing wasn't MOTM, he showed how crucial it is for us to have a CM who can actually tackle. BIG ANDY was great again today, winning heaps of balls and putting them down in the right spots, as well as actually getting on the ball and looking pretty good a few times. Definitely deserved his goal, as did Bellamy, who was his usual self. Enrique still MOTM though - absolutely beastly at LB. Best LB in the league this season for sure.

Just watched the Chelsea replay too, and it's amazing how ineffective Torres is. Chelsea may as well have started with ten men and ended with nine (lmao @ Cashley in general in that game). Lukaku must surely be close to starting before him, because while he doesn't have a complete understanding of where he should be, you're at least going to notice him physically. After whining in the media about his lack of first-team opportunities, Malouda should be embarrassed with his performance too. Horrible in the first half in midfield, and awful on the wing in the second. Thought Essien was very important for Chelsea after coming on, and seemed to have much more of an influence on play than Romeu, who was quite poor. Thought Swansea deserved the points despite Chelsea's second half dominance though, because they never actually looked threatening (yeah, Torres). MOTM probably Joe Allen for mine. Looks amazingly comfortable on the ball, and embarrassed a few of the Chelsea players at times. Dyer would have been best if not for a quiet second half.

Oh, also hilarious was a) The guy at Everton telling the coppers to get the fuck off him when they had to remove him from the post, and b) GIBSON.



Joel said:


> If you call the table a ladder again, I'm going to hit you in the face with one when I come to Australia sometime in the future.


The chick on the betting ad does it here all the time, and it pisses me right off. She also said Man U were in the right position to defend their title when City were like six points ahead though, so yeah.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Seb said:


> :mark:
> 
> Anyone got any other requests? Think i'll do Pep and GIBSON next.


Shrek and if you can, a stil of hodgsens face when he has a meltdown on the sideline.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*






















Triffic, absolutely triffic :arry


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



CyberWaste said:


> Shrek and if you can, a stil of hodgsens face when he has a meltdown on the sideline.


I already did a batch, but if they get added i'll do Rooney in the next bunch.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Joe Allen is class, more people need to recognise. (Insert D'Lo Brown face here)


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

No Stracq emote? Mods, I am disappoint. :ace3


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

No one cares for shit Everton players :balo2


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

All the United fans tonight did!

Stracq > Carroll

:russo


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Did you not see Carroll score? Once in a lifetime event.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

No, kind of sad I missed it, one of those things you get to tell your Grandkids when you're old.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:carrick He coming for you Chelsea.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:carrick should be coded as :renegade


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:carrick

TRFFIC


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Moyes' reaction to :darren was fantastic. Looked like he was having a seizure.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01bncfg/Britains_Gay_Footballers/

What is says on the tin, just watched this on the iPlayer. Just basically Justin Fashanu's niece goig round asking why they are no openly gay footballers in british football.

I say British football because there is only one openly gay football in the world...and that is Anton Hysen, son of some Hysen lad that used to play for Liverpool. Plays for some 4th division Swedish side.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Carrick seems to be getting some hype, but Valencia is easily the best player in the league atm imo. Which is strange considering Young looked so great at the start of the season and Valencia looked so average.

Edit: Along with Bale, obviously.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*










WHERE THE F*** AM I?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

^ :lmao that will never get old


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Carrick is getting hype and deserves it, he's playing very well atm, but Valencia is back to his best, and when he's on form, there aren't many better natural wide mids/wingers than him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

is it true that Wilshere is out for the season? fpalm


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Load of shit last night. Defended even at 2-0. Pulis is a wanker a times.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Whereas I can see Young always being a relatively patchy player, I think Valencia's issues were mostly around recovering from injuries and being played at RB half the time. Now he's getting a settled run and is back up to fitness, he's back in beast mode. Thing I like most about the guy is he doesn't fanny around when he gets the ball, like Nani is prone to, he just goes at people. He has no tricks at all but seems to beat his man anyway.

Kind of wish he had a left foot, but it's not a deal breaker.

Hopefully Young will regain his form when he gets back into the team, but with Valencia claiming the right hand flank so emphatically and Nani usually being played in the left, I can't see him being first name on the teamsheet or anything. Maybe he'll get more of a chance in the hole and provide some competition for Rooney? I don't know.

Carrick's been great for the last couple of months, hopefully he can maintain this level. We've gone from 'who can replace Carrick?' to 'Who can play alongside him?' (hoping it's Pogba :mark


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



tomkim said:


> Load of shit last night. Defended even at 2-0. Pulis is a wanker a times.


but i thought the united masterclass were just too much for the formiddable stoke?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

It's really pretty easy to win when the other team's game plan is 'give away as many penalties as possible'.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



> BREAKING: England captain Terry not to stand trial on charge of racially abusing opponent until after Euro 2012. Case adjourned until July 9


WTF, it means the FA cant charge him until after he faces trial, ridiculous


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I'm sure the FA are steaming about not having to punish the English captain until after the Euros.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BOSS said:


> is it true that Wilshere is out for the season? fpalm


More Ramsey. (Y)


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Great news, Valencia has become independent of his agent, and says he doesnt need an agent as he wants to stay at United. Paul scholes has never had an agent either.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*






DP8~!~!~!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

She said no :bramble


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> Great news, Valencia has become independent of his agent, and says he doesnt need an agent as he wants to stay at United. Paul scholes has never had an agent either.












What a guy.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Fearing :kean tonight. No Cabaye and shit strikers doesn't make for a good combination.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Terry Captain at the euro's? Hhmmm who can i support now :darren


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I finished watching the extensive highlights of the United/Stoke game a moment ago. After pundits were claiming United were sloppy for the first 13 minutes on the ball (mainly due to Smalling and Park), United stepped things up after that and really dominated the game in terms of possession and attacking threat. Stoke had one or two decent moments in the first 10-15 minutes of the game but after that, it was all United. They also started to attack after they went 2-0 down but nothing really troubled Amos, who had nothing to do all game.

A 2-0 win courtesy of two penalties by Chicharito and Berbatov. Both took their penalties well and slotted them neatly into the corner of the net so Sorensen had no chance of saving them. We could have actually had 4 penalties in total with the tackle on Evra looking more blatant from the two that were awarded.

United looked great and moved the ball a lot better and more consistently than they have in recent games. They picked up the pace when in the final third and linked up with some neat little passes here and there. Evans was decent and Ferdinand looked good in the second half where he read the Stoke play well. Smalling didn't look that good first half but improved second half, Evra was good throughout and really troubled the Stoke defence at times when on the attack. Park actually put in a good shift the entire game, Carrick and Scholes were both immense with their passing and picked the right moments to charge forward. Scholes did some brilliant little touches when on the ball when a Stoke player approached him. Valencia was a beast once again and continues his fantastic form; should have actually gained an assist, unfortunately, Berbatov didn't score that easy chance he had.

Berbatov was solid and displayed some nice little flicks, tricks and backheels, Hernandez was sharp and Pogba looked great when he came on. Overall, a satisfying performance from United and hopefully they carry that good performance into Sunday against Chelsea. Usually, when we face Chelsea at Stamford Bridge, I'm worried as I always expect a loss or a hard-fought draw. However, I could see us sneaking 3 points due to Chelsea's form at the moment. They haven't been consistent this season and their defending has been very poor at times. United always step it up at Stamford Bridge as do Chelsea but I can see United pulling out a win IF the likes of Rooney and Nani return and all the players are on top of their game.

As for the discussion about Valencia; the guy has been our best player this month. He has what? 8 assists in 9 games now and a couple of goals also. The guy is really hitting his top form now, he started off shakey at the start of the season, got an injury, came back and filled in at right back, where he did a solid job. However, when playing on the right wing he still wasn't at his peak form but for the past couple of months now, he's really found it. He's a very one-footed player but what I like about him is the sheer pace he has when he takes on a player and just charges past them. He can be unpredictable on the wing as he sometimes cuts inside and works his way into the oppositions box or when he does look to cross the ball, he sometimes teases the cross and then runs forward a bit more before supplying the ball in. He also has great strength and holds the ball really well. I hope he can remain fit for the rest of the season as we really need his contribution.

As for the likes of Nani and Young; Nani does take his time when on the ball before supplying the cross as he thrives on taking on his man. He's very unpredictable on the ball and is a really good two-footed winger. You never know if he will cut inside for a shot or cross in on his right or left foot. He's been more lethal on the right wing than the left as he was terrific on the right side last season. This season, he's done a solid job but he needs to keep that consistency up again. He had a good two month run, then his form disappeared, then it re-appeared for a few games, then he went back to playing shit and now he's played well for the past couple of games. He needs to keep that level of consistency up. I wouldn't mind seeing Young challenge him for that left flank just so Nani steps up his game more. Nani does need to improve on his final ball though.

As for Young, he was one of our star players at the beginning of the season but since then, he's done nothing. Fingers crossed after his return from injury he finds that form again as on the day, he can be fantastic. He is very much like Nani where you can never tell if he's going to cross the ball in or cut inside as again, like Nani, he's a two-footed player. It'll be interesting to see who starts performing more on that left wing. There again, Young did well when playing behind the striker, so it would be nice to see him get a few chances there. Plus, we need him for our freekicks and set pieces. Nani needs to leave them the fuck alone!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Seb said:


> Carrick seems to be getting some hype, but Valencia is easily the best player in the league atm imo. Which is strange considering Young looked so great at the start of the season and Valencia looked so average.
> 
> Edit: Along with Bale, obviously.


I agree as far as United go and possibly the whole league Valencia has been the player of the month (jan) and maybe december, he is a complete destroyer atm.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Magsimus said:


> Fearing :kean tonight. No Cabaye and shit strikers doesn't make for a good combination.


I wouldn't worry Mags, Blackburn are no Brighton.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Foreshadowed said:


> I finished watching the extensive highlights of the United/Stoke game a moment ago. After pundits were claiming United were sloppy for the first 13 minutes on the ball (mainly due to Smalling and Park), United stepped things up after that and really dominated the game in terms of possession and attacking threat. Stoke had one or two decent moments in the first 10-15 minutes of the game but after that, it was all United. They also started to attack after they went 2-0 down but nothing really troubled Amos, who had nothing to do all game.
> 
> A 2-0 win courtesy of two penalties by Chicharito and Berbatov. Both took their penalties well and slotted them neatly into the corner of the net so Sorensen had no chance of saving them. We could have actually had 4 penalties in total with the tackle on Evra looking more blatant from the two that were awarded.
> 
> United looked great and moved the ball a lot better and more consistently than they have in recent games. They picked up the pace when in the final third and linked up with some neat little passes here and there. Evans was decent and Ferdinand looked good in the second half where he read the Stoke play well. Smalling didn't look that good first half but improved second half, Evra was good throughout and really troubled the Stoke defence at times when on the attack. Park actually put in a good shift the entire game, Carrick and Scholes were both immense with their passing and picked the right moments to charge forward. Scholes did some brilliant little touches when on the ball when a Stoke player approached him. Valencia was a beast once again and continues his fantastic form; should have actually gained an assist, unfortunately, Berbatov didn't score that easy chance he had.
> 
> Berbatov was solid and displayed some nice little flicks, tricks and backheels, Hernandez was sharp and Pogba looked great when he came on. Overall, a satisfying performance from United and hopefully they carry that good performance into Sunday against Chelsea. Usually, when we face Chelsea at Stamford Bridge, I'm worried as I always expect a loss or a hard-fought draw. However, I could see us sneaking 3 points due to Chelsea's form at the moment. They haven't been consistent this season and their defending has been very poor at times. United always step it up at Stamford Bridge as do Chelsea but I can see United pulling out a win IF the likes of Rooney and Nani return and all the players are on top of their game.
> 
> As for the discussion about Valencia; the guy has been our best player this month. He has what? 8 assists in 9 games now and a couple of goals also. The guy is really hitting his top form now, he started off shakey at the start of the season, got an injury, came back and filled in at right back, where he did a solid job. However, when playing on the right wing he still wasn't at his peak form but for the past couple of months now, he's really found it. He's a very one-footed player but what I like about him is the sheer pace he has when he takes on a player and just charges past them. He can be unpredictable on the wing as he sometimes cuts inside and works his way into the oppositions box or when he does look to cross the ball, he sometimes teases the cross and then runs forward a bit more before supplying the ball in. He also has great strength and holds the ball really well. I hope he can remain fit for the rest of the season as we really need his contribution.
> 
> As for the likes of Nani and Young; Nani does take his time when on the ball before supplying the cross as he thrives on taking on his man. He's very unpredictable on the ball and is a really good two-footed winger. You never know if he will cut inside for a shot or cross in on his right or left foot. He's been more lethal on the right wing than the left as he was terrific on the right side last season. This season, he's done a solid job but he needs to keep that consistency up again. He had a good two month run, then his form disappeared, then it re-appeared for a few games, then he went back to playing shit and now he's played well for the past couple of games. He needs to keep that level of consistency up. I wouldn't mind seeing Young challenge him for that left flank just so Nani steps up his game more. Nani does need to improve on his final ball though.
> 
> As for Young, he was one of our star players at the beginning of the season but since then, he's done nothing. Fingers crossed after his return from injury he finds that form again as on the day, he can be fantastic. He is very much like Nani where you can never tell if he's going to cross the ball in or cut inside as again, like Nani, he's a two-footed player. It'll be interesting to see who starts performing more on that left wing. There again, Young did well when playing behind the striker, so it would be nice to see him get a few chances there. Plus, we need him for our freekicks and set pieces. Nani needs to leave them the fuck alone!


"Stoke bent over for another big club away from home, and gave them the easiest game all season." 

You didn't have to write 7 paragraphs...


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Someone posted up Pogba's display from last night, dont know why people keep going on about Vieira comparisons, Pogba is a more attacking player


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> Someone posted up Pogba's display from last night, *dont know why people keep going on about Vieira comparisons*, Pogba is a more attacking player


He's tall, black and French. Close enough.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

People seem to think Vieira was strictly a defensive midfielder. But he was more of a box to box. Some of the goals he scored were outstanding and quite a few of them were in the box (the chip at Anfield comes straight to mind).

Gilberto was an out and out defensive midfielder, but Big Pat had licence.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Pogs looks like he has a very good cross on him, looked much better against stoke than he has done in previous apps for the first team.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Team : Szczęsny, Sagna, Koscielny, Mertesacker, Vermaelen, Song, Arteta, Ramsey, Walcott, Oxlade-Chamberlain, van Persie ©

Looks good... Except Ramsey over Rosicky.

:wenger


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Cisse already.



fml


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Warnock you're shit, go home.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I'm expecting a win tonight, against the 27 fingers on each hand team.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I stand by my earlier comment.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

lulWarnock


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Take a bow son, take a bow. What a Stunner....

"Whoa Whoa Whoa, Fraizer Campbell will always score goals. Every chance that he'll get, he'll put the ball in the net cause Fraizer Campbell will always score goals".


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

What can you do when a player can strike a ball that well, take a bow Sir Frazier Campbell


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Frazier Campbell has always looked good, I'm sure he was at United the same time we had Bellion. We kept the shit French one.

:wenger


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

YESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SESS


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Wonderful pass and header by the Sess and a great cross by Campbell, Hard to see Norwich making any sort of comeback in this match


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I'm actually pleased, its great to see how far we've come under MON than we did under that sad Geordie twat....

also Steamed Hams, Bent has scored....


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Hoilett you diving little shite.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



JakeC_91 said:


> I'm actually pleased, its great to see how far we've come under MON than we did under that sad Geordie twat....
> 
> also Steamed Hams, Bent has scored....


His 100th Premier League goal.

:hb


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

The perspective of Ramsey starting basically every game until the end of the season makes me want to kill myself.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

YES GET IN


----------



## StevenROH

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Always nice to see Villa losing


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



StevenROH said:


> Always nice to see Villa losing


Well you cursed that!


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Is Match of the day on today and if yes what channel?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

No, Football First as normal at 10.15 on SS2 though.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Nige™ said:


> No, Football First as normal at 10.15 on SS2 though.


Shit I don't have Sky sports at the moment


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Well Villa 2-2 QPR at full time, good comeback.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Bolton being denied a deserved win here.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I hear that Obertan lad is quite a talent.

iper


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Thanks Arsenal. Can always count on you to slip up when we do 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Yes, we won. Great, we're moving on up 8*D


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I enjoy going on Twitter when Arsenal have fucked up to see Piers Morgan's reaction.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

OberTOON!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Arsenal now 7th, Newcy up to 5th.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Deserved? Don't be silly. We were far better first half and they were much better second half, draw very much the right scoreline, just because underdog were equal to the top side, doesn't mean they deserve the win. 

Finishing was woeful, we should have been up at LEAST 3-0 after the first half. Second half was just as bad as last year's rut where we were terrible, no drive or ambition to score the goal. Aimless passing around the box going nowhere. Far, far too wasteful with the chances we had and paid the price as usual. Defence was solid, Per continued decent form and Sagna played like the world class RB he is. Midfield... oh dear, Song was so, so, so poor again tonight, no drive he used to have, not quick enough popping the balls off and offering no suppor to Ramsey. Arteta was good, easily best player in midfield. Ramsey....... what the fuck Wenger? Why is he starting again? He's starting far too many games and is absolutely knackered. AOC was good, only forward thinking player making things happen. Theo was poor again, started well but disappeared, foiled a great chance one-on-one, what a surprise... RvP was ok, but he needs more quality around him. Superb effort hit the bar, and he hit the post. Henry did nothing when he came on, nowhere near starting quality, Benayoun or TR7 should have come on earlier.

We really need to get out of this bad run of form, thought the win against Villa would push us forward but we didn't progress at all. 1 point from 12 is laughable and not good enough for for 4th place or Arsenal. We need some top results going our way, we need a run we had after the August/Sept. debacle. Plenty of time to turn it around but we need to pick the results up, and quick. Liverpool and Chelsea are guaranteed to fuck up results, particularly Liverpool so hopefully this is just a bad patch and not a rut like last season.

Perhaps paying for lack of activity in Jan? Could have done a deal for Podolski/Barrios or Shaqiri early in the window. Yes, we'd have to overpay for it being Jan but worth it for strengthening chances for CL.

Still, we're in race for 4th, FA Cup and in CL. Not as bad as it could be, and we could have lost that game. Clean sheet today and need to look forward. If we could beat Blackburn then pull off a big couple of results against Milan and Tottenham then the garden could look a hell of a lot rosier.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Watch out Kenny and Arsene (and Stringer)we're coming for you...


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

lolarsenal


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Wow we kept a clean sheet at home, pigs will fly.

Arsenal, you should be ashamed !


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Up to 5th, Ba and Cisse to come in at the weekend. What's the limit?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



NostalgicDave said:


> Wow we kept a clean sheet at home, pigs will fly.
> 
> Arsenal, you should be ashamed !


LOL

Arsenal are on pretty thin ice. I cannot believe they didn't bring in a striker in the window. 

Dare I say, what happens if RVP gets injured? 

:wenger

Edit: I would jump for joy if Newcastle got 4th.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Even though it means Newcastle is ahead of us Im very happy Arsenal fucked up. Newcastle have been immense this season and I hope they at least get Europa League football for their efforts.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Sigh. :wenger


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I really hope Newcastle finish above Liverpool & Arsenal, and Chelsea. I don't see it happening but I so wish they would just to see the reaction of the Liverpool & Arsenal fans. I think the Liverpool fans would handle it better though.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

It's a shame that the Liverpool fans on here aren't mongs, the ones I know around where I live might as well have Gerrard and Carragher's names tattooed on their dicks (initials of course...) they're that biased.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

the table since Martin O'neill took over


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I wish i could say the same about United fans on here not being mongs but you have Cliffy, among others, so you know :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Amazing record from MoN.

Vader i'm not to sure about that comment about pool fans on here but i generally think it's mainly RAWK posters that are twats, the few i know personally don't go on rawk and are pretty sound one of them hopes city bottle the league just the laughs (meaning utd would win) he's pretty nuts to say the least.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:rooney

motherfucker


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Errr Chamakh returns soon so he will be like a new signing. :wenger


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:martin

leading us into 7th place...

(to finish above stringers's beloved arsenal)


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Arsenal haven't looked good for a while now, long may it continue.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Errr Chamakh returns soon so he will be like a new signing. :wenger












:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger


----------



## Mikey Damage

Nige™ said:


> I really hope Newcastle finish above Liverpool & Arsenal, and Chelsea. I don't see it happening but I so wish they would just to see the reaction of the Liverpool & Arsenal fans. I think the Liverpool fans would handle it better though.


Well, of course. Liverpool supporters are used to the failure. :suarez2



united_07 said:


> the table since Martin O'neill took over


I cannot see this image.  

Copy and paste?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Rush said:


> I wish i could say the same about United fans on here not being mongs but you have Cliffy, among others, so you know :suarez1


:balo

Chezzers was horrible tonight. Must have been an imposter. Mertesacker showed no coordination whatsoever and fucked up a few times. Definitely not an imposter.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



D'Angelo said:


> Deserved? Don't be silly. We were far better first half and they were much better second half, draw very much the right scoreline, just because underdog were equal to the top side, doesn't mean they deserve the win.
> 
> Finishing was woeful, we should have been up at LEAST 3-0 after the first half. Second half was just as bad as last year's rut where we were terrible, no drive or ambition to score the goal. Aimless passing around the box going nowhere. Far, far too wasteful with the chances we had and paid the price as usual. Defence was solid, Per continued decent form and Sagna played like the world class RB he is. Midfield... oh dear, Song was so, so, so poor again tonight, no drive he used to have, not quick enough popping the balls off and offering no suppor to Ramsey. Arteta was good, easily best player in midfield. Ramsey....... what the fuck Wenger? Why is he starting again? He's starting far too many games and is absolutely knackered. AOC was good, only forward thinking player making things happen. Theo was poor again, started well but disappeared, foiled a great chance one-on-one, what a surprise... RvP was ok, but he needs more quality around him. Superb effort hit the bar, and he hit the post. Henry did nothing when he came on, nowhere near starting quality, Benayoun or TR7 should have come on earlier.
> 
> We really need to get out of this bad run of form, thought the win against Villa would push us forward but we didn't progress at all. 1 point from 12 is laughable and not good enough for for 4th place or Arsenal. We need some top results going our way, we need a run we had after the August/Sept. debacle. Plenty of time to turn it around but we need to pick the results up, and quick. Liverpool and Chelsea are guaranteed to fuck up results, particularly Liverpool so hopefully this is just a bad patch and not a rut like last season.
> 
> Perhaps paying for lack of activity in Jan? Could have done a deal for Podolski/Barrios or Shaqiri early in the window. Yes, we'd have to overpay for it being Jan but worth it for strengthening chances for CL.
> 
> Still, we're in race for 4th, FA Cup and in CL. Not as bad as it could be, and we could have lost that game. Clean sheet today and need to look forward. If we could beat Blackburn then pull off a big couple of results against Milan and Tottenham then the garden could look a hell of a lot rosier.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

At LEAST 3-0 up makes no sense either, considering the best chance of the half went to Walcott and then after that it was probably Ngog who had the next best chance.

And yeah, Bolton did probably deserve to win considering Chezzers gave away what should have been a penalty.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

D'Angelo is an idiot. It's okay because I'm use to it.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I didn't watch the game and I'm happy I didn't. Ramsey starting another game is absolutely ludicrous. I have no idea why he is starting every game. If Arsene wants defensive covering, then Arteta for Ramsey and Rosicky for Arteta should be the line-up.

I'm not sure about others, but from what I'm seen of AOC, he seems to be a player who is custom built to play behind the striker or as an attacking midfield player. I see flashes of Gotze in him. Obviously, I'm not comparing the two, but he seems to be a player that can play anywhere in the front. That's bad news for AOC though.  After looking at Arshavin, I'm sure Wenger will never play him in that hole.

The whole PL season is turning out to be pathetic now. We may squeeze back into the top-4 but *I HOPE we do not because we NEED CHANGE.* We need some drastic changes and for that to occur, we will have to miss out on the CL spot. The only realistic trophy at present is the FA Cup, which I do hope we win. Actually for me, FA Cup victory is far greater than top-4 at the moment. The board has been hiding behind the top-4 curtain for far too long. Something drastic must occur.

Why is Wenger so stubborn with the formation? Yeah sure, it's the formation that suited Cesc and RVP the most, but we don't have Cesc anymore and van Persie is class enough to accommodate in another formation. With the lack of goals, we need to play two strikers up front.




ABKiss said:


> The perspective of Ramsey starting basically every game until the end of the season makes me want to kill myself.


(Y)

I cannot seem to understand WHY. You'd think Ramsey is Fabregas already.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Kurt Angle with dem predictions.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/16787287


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I'd prefer to make top 4 and bomb out of the FA and Carling cup but i still wouldnt be unhappy with a trophy this season.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I wouldn't say AOC is suited to an AM position as opposed to out on the wing, but he enjoys floating inside. However, if he was on the right (his natural side), I'm also sure he'd probably try to beat his man out there. Playing him on the left is what's encouraging him to float around more. He looked good again against Bolton - much better than Walcott, who was useless.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BOSS said:


> I cannot see this image.
> 
> Copy and paste?


this should show up



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> Spoiler: spoiler


Spurs still in third, thanks to good old ARRY REDKNAPP


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Nige™ said:


> I really hope Newcastle finish above Liverpool & Arsenal, and Chelsea. I don't see it happening but I so wish they would just to see the reaction of the Liverpool & Arsenal fans. I think the Liverpool fans would handle it better though.


Considering we haven't been in Europe in a few years yeah we will handle it better than Arsenal & Chelsea fans for sure. 

I wanna see Gunner's reaction of SELL EVERYONE"


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

SELL EVERYONE

http://www.theweek.co.uk/football/p...van-persie-wants-join-cesc-fabregas-barcelona

WHAT A DAY to be an Arsenal fan. First they had to digest the news that Jack Wilshere would be out for the rest of the season with another stress facture, then they had to swallow the sight of their side being held to a goalless draw at lowly Bolton - and now comes a report that Robin van Persie would like to join Cesc Fabregas at Barcelona.

The 28-year-old Dutchman has apparently tired of trying to get Theo Walcott to pass to his feet and, according to the Spanish rag El Mundo Deportivo, is now angling for a move to the Camp Nou.

It's reported that Barca considered offering Arsenal a huge wad of cash in January but have instead decided to make their move in June. They'll use former Arsenal team-mate Fabregas as bait, pointing out to Van Persie that the Spaniard has won three trophies in the six months he's been in Barcelona. Van Persie's trophy cabinet on the other hand is as empty as the Greek treasury.

And there's more misery for the Arsenal faithful with the news that Andrey Arshavin is determined to fight for his place in the Arsenal side. The Russian may be as useless as Harry Redknapp's accountant (allegedly), but according to goal.com the Russian has knocked back an approach from Russian club Anzhi Makhachkala because he wants to stay at the Emirates.

Arshavin's agent Phil Smith said: "The Russia window lasts until February 24 and a guy representing Anzhi has made a tentative approach. But Andrey is not going to talk to the Russians because he doesn't want to leave and Arsenal don't want him to go, either."

Why Arsenal don't want Arshavin to leave is anyone's guess but Smith was in bullish mood on behalf of his client as he declared: "He still feels he has a lot to do at Arsenal." In which case he could start by packing his bags...

In other news, it looks like it will be a straight summer shoot-out between Manchester United and Inter Milan for the services of Ganso. The 22-year-old striker has been given the green light to leave Santos at the end of the season after an interview given by club president Luis Alvaro Ribeiro to Brazil broadcaster Radio Globo: "If he wants to leave and a bid meets our valuation, he can leave."

It's believed that Santos want in the region of £30m for Ganso though it's hoped a bidding war might break out between United and Inter, with Barcelona also said to be monitoring his progress.

Finally, United are also rumoured to be keen on teenage right back Diacko Fofana. The Daily Mail claims that the Nice youngster has caught the eye of Alex Ferguson and a £5m offer will be made for the 19-year-old in the summer. With Rio Ferdinand's career on the slide, and question marks about the future of Nemanja Vidic, Fofana is seen as the future by Fergie. · 


ARSHAVIN WANTS TO STAY


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



> The 28-year-old Dutchman has apparently tired of trying to get Theo Walcott to pass to his feet





> In other news, it looks like it will be a straight summer shoot-out between Manchester United and Inter Milan for the services of Ganso. The 22-year-old striker has been given the green light to leave Santos at the end of the season after an interview given by club president Luis Alvaro Ribeiro to Brazil broadcaster Radio Globo: "If he wants to leave and a bid meets our valuation, he can leave."
> 
> It's believed that Santos want in the region of £30m for Ganso though it's hoped a bidding war might break out between United and Inter, with Barcelona also said to be monitoring his progress.
> 
> Finally, United are also rumoured to be keen on teenage right back Diacko Fofana. The Daily Mail claims that the Nice youngster has caught the eye of Alex Ferguson and a £5m offer will be made for the 19-year-old in the summer. With Rio Ferdinand's career on the slide, and question marks about the future of Nemanja Vidic, Fofana is seen as the future by Fergie.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Is this serious "journalism"? 

Don't know whats funnier, the thing about RVP wanting to leave coz one player can't pass to his feet, the idea that we're gonna bid 30m for an injury prone player, the fact he calls Ganso a striker when he's not or the fact Fergie apparently sees some 19 year old no name RB as "the future" for the loss of our best CB's.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Renegade™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Is this serious "journalism"?
> 
> Don't know whats funnier, the thing about RVP wanting to leave coz one player can't pass to his feet, the idea that we're gonna bid 30m for an injury prone player, the fact he calls Ganso a striker when he's not or the fact Fergie apparently sees some 19 year old no name RB as "the future" for the loss of our best CB's.


Another thing wrong is the player is actually 17 years old not 19


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Ganso is over half-owned by an investment company so any move will be a greed and money-driven nightmare for a club.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> this should show up
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler


If only that was the table for the entire season. 

Arsenal relegation battle. :mark:


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

At least ARSHAVIN WANTS TO STAY.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



tomkim said:


> "Stoke bent over for another big club away from home, and gave them the easiest game all season."
> 
> You didn't have to write 7 paragraphs...


If you read what I put (which I'm gathering you didn't) I actually did 3 and a bit paragraphs about the match (mainly talking about individual performances if anything) and the rest of my post was about the Valencia, Young and Nani discussion and the game against Chelsea. I'm sorry you were ignorant not to notice that.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I don't understand why Wenger is so stubborn with the formation. We lacked FBs; surely, during such a period we could have switched to a 3-4-1-2 or 3-4-3 formation. It definitely looks better. We have looked terrible with the 4-5-1 in the absence of our FBs.

Honestly, 4-4-1-1 for Arsenal would be so sweet, atm.

van Persie
Arshavin

Benayoun/Gervinho Arteta Song Chamberlain/Walcott

Santos Vermaelen Koscielny Sagna​
Trffic!:arry


Edit:

Arshavin is quality. Yes. If you play Sagna as the striker, I'm sure he would fail miserably and people would laugh at Sagna instead of praising him as a world class RB that he is. Messi to keep the posts! (Y) Put Arshavin in the middle at Ramsey's place and we will see...


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

That's a rocking line-up.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



haribo said:


> If only that was the table for the entire season.
> 
> Arsenal relegation battle. :mark:


Mikey was right all along.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> That's a rocking line-up.


But Arsene thinks Ramsey is the greatest player ever.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Arshavin will still be garbage playing in the hole (unless the hole you're speaking of is a little kids :wenger)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

He doesn't like to defend himself when the kids fight back. :wenger


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

He goes to sleep after the kids come (by) :wenger


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

he fucks kids :wenger


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

He's shagging the ref. :terry


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Kiz, getting to the point. Just like Arsenal :wenger


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BkB Hulk said:


> :terry


FINALLY!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:torres likes little boys


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Torres doesn't deserve to have his face on WF!

Should have done a Drogba one ":disgrace" and an Ashley Cole one ":cheating"


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

And a SAF one :bribingtheref 


:suarez1


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

We are probably the only forum in the history of the internet to have a Wayne Bridge smiley.

:bridge:bridge:bridge:bridge:bridge:bridge:bridge:bridge:bridge:bridge:bridge:bridge

feelsgoodman


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

gotta be this one



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



EGame said:


> We are probably the only forum in the history of the internet to have a Wayne Bridge smiley.
> 
> :bridge:bridge:bridge:bridge:bridge:bridge:bridge:bridge:bridge:bridge:bridge:bridge
> 
> feelsgoodman


:terry


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Why is there a :quitter and a :rapist smiley?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



> United risk losing starlet
> Fryers yet to agree new deal at Old Trafford
> 
> Sky Sports understands Manchester United starlet Ezekiel Fryers is stalling over a new deal at Old Trafford.
> 
> The 19-year-old is out of contract at the end of the season and as yet fresh terms have yet to be agreed.
> 
> The news has alerted a host of clubs to Fryers' possible availability in the summer if he fails to agree a new contract.
> 
> Fryers has come through the ranks at United and made his full debut in the first-team in the Carling Cup win over Leeds earlier this season.
> 
> The versatile defender has gone on to make five further appearances this term and he is highly-regarded within the corridors of Old Trafford.
> 
> United are keen to tie down Fryers to a new deal, but the defender is thought to have snubbed their initial offer as he holds out for a better contract.
> 
> Talented defender Fryers, 19, is coming to the end of his current deal and could be snatched away in the summer for a small fee, with Tottenham leading the list of interested teams.


:balo


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Rush said:


> Arshavin will still be garbage playing in the hole (unless the hole you're speaking of is a little kids :wenger)


Played there and scored 4...


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

He'd be silly not to re-sign with us, Evra is 30 and won't be here forever, he'll get more games in the coming years and could go on to establishing himself as our first choice.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> At least ARSHAVIN WANTS TO STAY.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:bramble :bridge :martin

:troll


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:suarez1

:alves :bramble :terry :bridge

:becks :carrick :darren :barry

:hesk1 :torres

*WORLD BEATERS!*​


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



steamed hams said:


>


I like that he contemplates taking his shirt off for a second during the celebration.





Vader13 said:


> :suarez1
> 
> :alves :bramble :terry :bridge
> 
> :becks :carrick :darren :barry
> 
> :hesk1 :torres
> 
> *WORLD BEATERS!*​


Managed by young and talented :kean / old and senile :wenger / wheelin and dealin :arry


Why the fuck do we a Cuenca one?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Has to be young and talented. Cant have the paedo or melting scrotum in charge.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

ManU to thump Chelsea. Fulham to take points from City. Arsenal to narrowly win against the young talented Blackburn. Liverpool to defeat Spurs.

Folks, I'm calling it right now.

:warne


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

apparently this is the liverpool shirt for next season, looks a bit like a welsh rugby shirt




Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I sadly think that looks awesome.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

That just screams retro united/welsh rugby.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I like it. Aside from the fact that the welsh are crap at rugby compared to the top 3 sides in the world (NZ, Aust, SA)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Nice top, that's what happens when you don't have nike making your kits.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Who manufactured that kit ?

Addidas burying pool a few weeks ago was pretty funny tbh.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*










Pretty much everybody has a game in hand over Sunderland there, why not do it from when MON was appointed? :side:

The Saturday before his first game in charge I'm pretty sure every team picked up 3 points, even the teams that lost.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Fuck me that Liverpool kit is nice.

I've seen the rumored United and Barca kits and they are truly the ugliest things I've ever seen. 

Fuck Nike and their shit kits.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

We're moving to Nike next season, hope ours isn't shit...

By the way...

:darren :cahill

I approve.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



EGame said:


> Fuck me that Liverpool kit is nice.
> 
> I've seen the rumored United and Barca kits and they are truly the ugliest things I've ever seen.
> 
> Fuck Nike and their shit kits.


Yep nike are awful, last year's united home was decent but i generally think united's alternative stips are nicer i think the 07/08 black one comes to mind and the 08/09 blue away or 3rd one (can't remember)


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

http://www.skybet.com/cms/breaking-transfer-news.shtm?name=Emile+Heskey


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



steamed hams said:


> Pretty much everybody has a game in hand over Sunderland there, why not do it from when MON was appointed? :side:
> 
> The Saturday before his first game in charge I'm pretty sure every team picked up 3 points, even the teams that lost.


Only United would've been able to jump them with the points gained. Why the hate? O'Neill's a legend!

Just remembered you're a Villa fan!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Apparently our kit providers are turning to Adidas next season. Umbro are fucking off....


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I don't hate him, but it was a jerk move quitting at the most awkward time (about 3 days before the start of the season) possible. Overall he was a great manager for Villa, although he signed a lot of crap players on high wages that left a mess for someone else to clean up. And they were players who he paid a fair whack for relative to their sell on value.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Renegade™ said:


> He'd be silly not to re-sign with us, Evra is 30 and won't be here forever, he'll get more games in the coming years and could go on to establishing himself as our first choice.


Agreed, also the amount of injuries we always seem to get each year in our defense means if progress like keeps doing he get his chance sooner rather then later, you have factor in Evra very dodgy form for past 2 years or so now, he has looked better in last few games which good thing but even then he still goes AWOL defensively imo as seen v Liverpool at the weekend. 

Mid weeks Prem league games were interesting, in particular the games for teams at top of the table, soon as MCFC v Everton got going thought got be a shock on here, mainly because way which MCFC slow passing tempo went, very good possession they had but where never getting in behind when did through Silva or Richards opening up the space, someone said last month & Dec 2011 that MCFC need the space other teams give them to hit them on counter for them be at most effective. If play 2 banks of 4 very deep & narrow, MCFC won’t get through great deal. Mancini post match interview was just like the one did in April last year v Liverpool away, saying under prepared team which just bonkers? There going for PL title, every game in PL tough as hell, even more so away from home, how can you under prepare a team? Such weird statement know said its his fault but MCFC players looked for 1st time like pressure was on them & I think it got to them. 

Thrilled for Gibbon getting winner, couldn’t make it up, I wish had put that bet on it now tbh.

We did our job v Stoke, deserved win 2-0. Toni in great form & I loved that story of him firing his agent cos he wanted Toni to move away, when Toni said really happy with us & doesn’t want leave, that’s pure class.

The next 2 PL games for us are massive, up first Chelsea away then Liverpool home while MCFC have (1s) Fulham at home then (2nd) Villa away. Not easiest games for them but lot nicer then our next 2 PL games.

Last year we had same fixtures in early March we lost both games & still won the PL, this season bit earlier but importance is even greater, cant expect MCFC to slip up so have do best. Normally say get draw I away game but make sure win the home game when face another "big" side. Not sure can afford give away 2 points here, plus be such a left if can grab 6 points for us while making MCFC aware not going give this PL up without heck fight.

Lot people speaking about fixture list & in particular next 6 PL games for both Manchester Club, some saying Title could be won by MCFC in next 6. If look at it can understand theory a bit

MCFC next 6 PL Fixtures in Order

Fulham Home
Villa Away
Blackburn Home
Bolton Home
Swansea Away
Chelsea Home

You would say MCFC have fancy chances getting at least 15 points out those 6 while look at our fixtures 

MUFC next 6 PL Fixtures in Order

Chelsea Away
Liverpool Home
Norwich Away
Spurs Away
West Brom Home
Wolves Away

That’s pretty damn tough don’t know if can say lets bite bullet play for draw in those games vs top sides nor is Norwich & Wolves who want fight stay up in this league a gimme & WBA managed a 2-2 v us last season at OT & gave us real hard game in 1st game of the season away from home.

All can do is take 1 game at a time which something we done over years is never get ahead of ourselves so up 1st we travel to the Bridge to face Chelsea, where have the worst Prem league record at.

Last victory v Chelsea in all comps away from home, 0-1 in 1st leg of Champions League QF match, fair enough but last victory at Bridge in Prem League, that was way back in April 2002 when won 0-3, Ruud, Ole & Scholes believe got the goals.

Chelsea can forgot about Prem League that went last night when drew 1-1 away to Swansea there to far behind there now fighting for that 4th spot along with Liverpool & Arsenal.

Chelsea had up & down season which what said 2 or weeks ago in this thread, sometimes good then sometimes there poor no middle ground. Swansea very good attacking, passing, possession based team & while played well, Chelsea defending was woeful they look so disjointed its laughable, they play high line with no pressure on player with ball & leave gaps every where & no one tackles or tracks runners.

The thing with us this season is we are very rigid in shape, very little width or no movement & move ball slowly. While don’t agree with this & hinders us more then helps us v Chelsea think may actually help. 

Nani or Young play LW & hug touchline but come inside when need to & said before who ever Chelsea have a RB they never look sound defensively & area we always target v Chelsea is that RB/RCB area cos no matter who plays there we always try move there RB out of defense & go in behind when get chance, if watch any last few games v Chelsea your see what im talking about good example of this is last years Prem league meeting at Bridge when lost 2-1 with Nani on LW, Rooney often float over to that side & Evra play higher up to support Nani on that left flank.

Expect Rooney play with Welbeck up top, think this game made for Rooney if Chelsea play higher then Welbeck Nani & Toni all hang off shoulders & in wingers case huge touchline which fine but if Chelsea drop off & like don’t put pressure on anyone in final 3rd where Rooney be playing regardless of Rooney lack of good form you don’t want be giving him that amount time & space in that area. Imagine Chelsea play normal 4-3-3 with Romeu in CDM role so be interesting see how handles Rooney cos play off back of him & he will need be aware of him all game. 

If Romeu does let Rooney in as I said Chelsea back off & wont pressure Rooney & he will have 3 players in front/around him he can pass to in that hole between CB & CM & you don’t need be rocket scientist to know that the biggest threat form us on Sunday will be on that right wing from Toni. 

Imo Chelsea, there fans & players feel very nervous by knowing that cos without A.Cole I don’t think have another 1st team LB ready step in & who ever plays there will facing one the Prem league most in form players/wingers in Valencia. No secret what Toni do, add width, pace & be direct. But A.Cole prob be thanking the gods cos last few times his faced Toni, think fair say Toni ripped A.Cole up. 

The Game in May last year in Prem League at OT when won 2-1 where in end A.Cole stopped attacking cos Toni never stopped tracking him & when Toni did get the ball he never stopped running at A.Cole & in end A.Cole stopped chasing Toni back cos always got skinned by him & he left exhausted.

This time Toni may face Bosingwa who could switch over to LB or theres Ivanovic or even slight chance Paulo Ferreira could go there, say Ivanovic plays LB on Sunday & Bosingwa stay at RB.

Either way no secret what Toni do, huge touchline add width to our play & be very direct, lot pace & always attack the LB & try cross/pass ball in as much as he possibly can by hitting that byline. 

Got feel this best time to play Chelsea though said same in same fixture last season feel this time even better chance (though doesn’t mean anything nor give us right feel we will defiantly win cos no such thing as sure bet in life or football). But if there this one area that’s Chelsea weakest its fullback area imo & 1 area I trust will never let us down (touch wood) it’s our wingers. Its area I feel we have edge in the attacking third.

Midfield also be a great battle Carrick with Scholes imo properly be what we go with while Chelsea play 3 with Romeu as sitting CDM, Lampard & Meireles with him in there. Lampard n last meeting at OT was dire & rightfully taken off about 60 mins or so in. Imagine that Lampard type player know wasn’t best day & being on bench last few weeks for Chelsea & this be great game to hit back strongly & right wrongs of last performance vs us. 

With Carrick & Scholes you know neither of them will give the ball away alot & while Chelsea do play high pressure game in final 3rd & hunt in packs, Scholes & Carrick are more then capable just playing ball over top or out wide to wingers or into Rooney where as said will find ton of space to operate in.

Chelsea front 3 picks itself Sturridge RW, Mata LW & Torres up top as lone CF. Think Chelsea may fancy there chances here, Cos Evra continuing AWOL positional sense is becoming increasing problem with each passing game & facing Sturridge whose having good season, while he will cut in his still a handful & Evra need keep with him, unpredictable player, very nibble & got quick feet & he like Lampard will want to erase September game from memory with good performance as he do was dire that day.

Mata same as Sturridge, he cut in but want play in that hole between CM & CB & one thing which I have said all season is that gap isn’t small its area that real concern & Mata more then capable threading ball through & even more deadly if doing it in between the lines, imagine Toni do best get back in defense & track Mata if needs must while tracking all/any of Ivanovic runs down that left side.

Torres form still problem & game in Sept looked like going get back to best real soon, Evans & Jones at CB had problems with runs he made, not as quick use to be but that ability had makes darts off back of CB & into space is still there & feel want prove point like many others that still more then good enough. Also think our every rotating back 4 & GK is issue. 

Anders out for next 4 weeks so choose between Amos & DdG, if pick Amos be kick teeth to DdG who doesn’t need that & also means going play 05 GK rotation game again which worked so freaking well back then that still have nightmares about now if pick De Gea, knives be sharpening from press, fans, critics. But it shows De Gea still have faith in him which what want to do & this is big moment with Anders out he can grab that GK spot, just needs a break. Wasn’t that long ago was MUFC Nov player of month played run of games & really good & was really good in last game v CFC. The talent there just need keep faith with him & stick by him. 

I Think Rio may just start this game with Evans at CB, Evra LB & Smalling at RB & as for Gk going go with De Gea. Liverpool all got around De Gea at weekend which didn’t help but we also didn’t track runners, Chelsea imo try play same game by surrounding De Gea whenever chance comes up, so need actually track runners from set pieces cos Chelsea bigger side then us & set pieces away that Chelsea have edge over us. 

So 2 teams imo will be

CFC 4-3-3: 

Cech
Bosingwa Terry Luiz Ivanovic
Romeu
Lampard Meireles
Sturridge Torres Mata

MUFC 4-4-1-1:

DdG
Smalling Evans Rio Evra
Toni Scholes Carrick Nani
Rooney
Welbeck 

Chelsea being home side will want to get rid of last few results/performances with strong one against us in front of there home crowd, there also want to get win to boost chances of top 4th finish after slip up mid week & lets not forgot 3-1 lose in Sept PL game so imo pressure more on Chelsea then ourselves. We do need to correct our rubbish record v Chelsea over last decade in prem league. Think real chance that we can win there this year & be such a lift for us if can do that with Liverpool game afterwards be full of confidence & maybe give MCFC something to think about. Think way both teams play could see repeat game like was in Sept where end to end & game really open which wont do my blood pressure any good but cant rule out even more so considering the most games v big teams this season been exciting watch with good attacking play, poor defending with lots space for both sides to play in. Either way im looking forward to game, just hoping for no controversy this time for either team.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Weather warnings for the weekend? could disrupt the game on sunday :gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Big revelations coming from Winterburn here:






Almost certainly talking about Juan Mata. Exactly what I thought happened in the summer. Mata close to joining but cash wasn't stumped up in time because deals for Cesc and Nasri came too late. Beyond a farce that we do have expendable income yet we have to rely upon player sales to buy, all this if true of course.

Even though this seems very likely, I still don't think anyone knows fully what the fuck is going on in the Arsenal boardroom. Gazidis and co. say Wenger has 'significant' funds to spend and he has full control of all money going out on wages/transfers. Recent transfer activity indicates the opposite however, I know Wenger doesn't like spending money but it's hard to believe that he thinks this squad is good enough to get to the top 4 at the moment. Every game he looks so frustrated, if he was happy with the squad he would look like he is. So many possibilities as to what is happening, but that is why the club is so fucked at the top, no-one has a clue what is going on with transfers, an absolute joke.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



D'Angelo said:


> Big revelations coming from Winterburn here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost certainly talking about Juan Mata. Exactly what I thought happened in the summer. Mata close to joining but cash wasn't stumped up in time because deals for Cesc and Nasri came too late. Beyond a farce that we do have expendable income yet we have to rely upon player sales to buy, all this if true of course.
> 
> Even though this seems very likely, I still don't think anyone knows fully what the fuck is going on in the Arsenal boardroom. Gazidis and co. say Wenger has 'significant' funds to spend and he has full control of all money going out on wages/transfers. Recent transfer activity indicates the opposite however, I know Wenger doesn't like spending money but it's hard to believe that he thinks this squad is good enough to get to the top 4 at the moment. Every game he looks so frustrated, if he was happy with the squad he would look like he is. So many possibilities as to what is happening, but that is why the club is so fucked at the top, no-one has a clue what is going on with transfers, an absolute joke.


It's Ricardo Alvarez, you guys had him pretty much done IIRC.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:torres


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Definitely getting that Liverpool jersey.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I like our current jerseys tbh, especially our blue/black one. Fuck change.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

You'd look much better in a Spanish jersey apparently. :carrick


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

apparently we're changing out tops next season to more like this:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

^ Awful. Huge plain block text dominating in the middle of the shirt, rather pointless looking white stripe and the shirt sponsor on the shoulder. That's the shirt i'd expect to see on a lower league club.

Like the potential 'Pool kit though. Simplistic and retro always looks best.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BkB Hulk said:


> You'd look much better in a Spanish jersey apparently. :carrick


He'd look TRFFIC.

:arry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Seb said:


> ^ Awful. Huge plain block text dominating in the middle of the shirt, rather pointless looking white stripe and the shirt sponsor on the shoulder. That's the shirt i'd expect to see on a lower league club.
> 
> Like the potential 'Pool kit though. Simplistic and retro always looks best.


we're not going back to that exact shirt. just that it will incorporate some white into it.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Poor BIG MAN :terry being stripped of the captaincy. BIG role to fill.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:barry:barry:barry:barry:barry:barry:barry


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



D'Angelo said:


> Big revelations coming from Winterburn here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost certainly talking about Juan Mata. Exactly what I thought happened in the summer. Mata close to joining but cash wasn't stumped up in time because deals for Cesc and Nasri came too late. Beyond a farce that we do have expendable income yet we have to rely upon player sales to buy, all this if true of course.
> 
> Even though this seems very likely, I still don't think anyone knows fully what the fuck is going on in the Arsenal boardroom. Gazidis and co. say Wenger has 'significant' funds to spend and he has full control of all money going out on wages/transfers. Recent transfer activity indicates the opposite however, I know Wenger doesn't like spending money but it's hard to believe that he thinks this squad is good enough to get to the top 4 at the moment. Every game he looks so frustrated, if he was happy with the squad he would look like he is. So many possibilities as to what is happening, but that is why the club is so fucked at the top, no-one has a clue what is going on with transfers, an absolute joke.


I don't know whether it is Mata or somebody else. But we surely let Alvarez slip right through our fingers. He is the exact type of player we needed and is similar to Nasri, as he can play in the hole or in the wings. That one transfer has screwed us severely. I don't care about Mata because his price tag isn't Arsenal-esque, but Alvarez was a big, BIG miss. Ramsey wouldn't be playing as much, if we had gotten Alvarez.

As for our financial dealings, I think it's the board. As you said, Wenger's body language is that of a very frustrated man, as opposed to the calm and calculative persona he had before. Surely, he can't be satisfied with the bunch of useless players he has. Our starting 11 is as good as any team in England, but our squad is hopeless.

I'm still positive about the FA Cup and the CL. I hope we go all out in the FA Cup because it would automatically lift the spirits of our players. I'd take us finishing 17th if we win the CL though.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Pretty embarrassing (for Capello more than anyone) but definitely the right decision. 

Would've been a farce seeing Terry lead his country into Poland - just like his idol :

Gerrard will get it, if not Ferdinand, but i'd give it to Parker.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Vader13 said:


> :suarez1
> 
> :alves :bramble :terry :bridge
> 
> :becks :carrick :darren :barry
> 
> :hesk1 :torres
> 
> *WORLD BEATERS!*​


Needs to have :mourinho as manager...


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*











Joe Hart should get the captaincy


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I expected Rooney to get it after Terry when we bomb at the Euro's, but he blew it by being a moron.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Ferguson has said Cleverley is in the squad for sunday, but unlikely to play, more likely to play for the reserves on monday, so could feature against Liverpool next weekend


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> Ferguson has said Cleverley is in the squad for sunday, but unlikely to play, more likely to play for the reserves on monday, so could feature against Liverpool next weekend


:mark:

I suspect we'll go with the same sort of team which outplayed Chelsea in all 4 meetings last season. I think Park will start over Nani, with him just back injury, Giggs/Carrick in midfield and Rooney playing off Hernandez. Would be harsh on Welbeck, but Hernandez caused the former England captain all sorts of problems last season.

Also, Lindegaard is out for 4-6 weeks. Which means more of (Y U NO HAVE DE GEA SMILEY?) for what's going to be the toughest stretch of the season.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

If Ferdinand replaces Terry as captain, will they try to partner the two? Hilarity could ensue if so (unless you're English).


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I don't get why they don't just boot :terry from the squad. Surely the tension will still be there and if he makes a mistake, the media is going to rip him AND England apart.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Because while he may not be captain, he's still ENGLAND'S LION and THE LEADER OF MEN.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Wilkins: 'FA are telling the nation John Terry is guilty'


:wilkins :terry


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



> “They feel he shouldn’t lead the team but they will pick him because, if they don’t, they won’t win anything.”


Triffic.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Rio's said on Twitter that he doesn't want to be captain, so that's him out. I'd give it to Gerrard.







should be kicked out of the squad. And if it all goes wrong, at least it wont be Capello's fault, the decision is the FA's and the FA's alone.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Terry out of the game injured against Man Utd (no surprise there, guess that avoids the awkward handshake with Rio). Apparently considering retiring from international football, which is good on multiple levels as it would mean Rio could play and Terry obviously wouldn't be playing.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Smalling and Lescott are probably the two in form CB's for England anyways, not that Cappello would pick either ahead of Terry, rioferdy5 or UPSON.

Times like this England must be jelly of:




























DAT LEADERSHIP


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Seb said:


> Terry out of the game injured against Man Utd (no surprise there, guess that avoids the awkward handshake with Rio). Apparently considering retiring from international football, which is good on multiple levels as it would mean Rio could play and Terry obviously wouldn't be playing.


He should realise that his inclusion will have a bad effect on the team and do the right thing and leave the squad. It's not like he is anywhere near the player he once was, so he's not putting the team in jeopardy when it comes to talent.

That said, I'm not sure Rio playing is a good thing. Guy's been meh this season. Time to look to the youth.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Terry not captain anymore? 











And i still think the game will be called off this weekend anyway it was last year due to the silly weather even though come game time it was fine.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Chelsea better not duck us again like last year because of the snow. Perfect time to play them now, us getting players back and them missing their Fuhrer and Cole plus a couple at the African Nations.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Silent Alarm said:


> Chelsea better not duck us again like last year because of the snow. Perfect time to play them now, us getting players back and them missing their Fuhrer and Cole plus a couple at the African Nations.


Could also look at this this way if it does get cancelled we should have nani, rooney, cleverley, young and jones all fit enough to play and not doubts?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Dunno, I'd rather we play them now with the possibility of Rooney et al maybe playing and try to get at that depleted back-line.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Silent Alarm said:


> Dunno, I'd rather we play them now with the possibility of Rooney et al maybe playing and try to get at that depleted back-line.


Rooney will be terrible he nearly always is when coming back from an injury, i hope the game goes ahead just based on getting it out the way it's always an awful game for us at the bridge, never known a record like it for united to not have won at an away ground in the league for so long.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Is Wilshere out of the Euro's?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:troll

Terry no longer the captain?

FA 1 - 2 Racism 

:side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:terry Lost his captaincy?

:balo2


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

in the last years england had beckham,terry,gerrard,ferdinand,rooney,terry again as captains if i'm correct LOL only in england


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

^ In the past Decade it's just mainly been Beckham, Rio & Terry. Stevie & Rooney have been co captains.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Classic malta again.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Nitromalta said:


> in the last years england had beckham,terry,gerrard,ferdinand,rooney,terry again as captains if i'm correct LOL only in england


well yeah, none of them can play for other countries can they


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Nitromalta said:


> in the last years england had beckham,terry,gerrard,ferdinand,rooney,terry again as captains if i'm correct LOL only in england


the Malta captain voted Rooney ahead of Messi for the Balon d'Or


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Nitromalta said:


> in the last years england had beckham,terry,gerrard,ferdinand,rooney,terry again as captains if i'm correct LOL only in england


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

It was a joke Terry got the captaincy back after all the problems with Bridge.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Eh that's water under the bridge now.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



steamed hams said:


> Eh that's water under the bridge now.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:bridge

INFIDELS


----------



## Ronsterno1

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


> Smalling and Lescott are probably the two in form CB's for England anyways, not that Cappello would pick either ahead of Terry, rioferdy5 or UPSON.
> 
> Times like this England must be jelly of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAT LEADERSHIP


Its not that bad yet.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Will :mark: so hard if Ashley Cole gets the captaincy. Would be so hilarious.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Is there any doubt about it being Gerrard? Seems too obvious to me.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Nitromalta said:


> in the last years england had beckham,terry,gerrard,ferdinand,rooney,terry again as captains if i'm correct LOL only in england


:nas



Kiz said:


> well yeah, none of them can play for other countries can they


:bron

Nitromalta, I think you need to think before you type and post in future.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



EGame said:


> Is there any doubt about it being Gerrard? Seems too obvious to me.


Depends on his fitness levels though tbh. if he stays fit then yeah it will be him. Only other guys who stand a chance in my eyes are Hart & Rooney. I'd lol so far if Cole got it.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

We go to the Britannia tomorrow, hopefully we get something.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



JakeC_91 said:


> We go to the Britannia tomorrow, hopefully we get something.


Hogan ftw...

We've been shit at home this season compared to the last 3 seasons, and playing the worst football we've ever played so expecting another close game 

Hart and Gerrard can be the only 2 in the running for captaincy.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



JakeC_91 said:


> We go to the Britannia tomorrow, hopefully we get something.


A disease probably :suarez1

If Gerrard's captain my desire for foreign victory will only increase.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

For me Parker would be perfect as new England caption, Ashley Cole and Hart would ok choices as well. For me Ronney better not become caption because vevery time i seen him as caption he plays too deep.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



> MANCHESTER, England (AP) -- A Manchester United fan has been charged for shouting racist abuse at Stoke players during a Premier League game Tuesday.
> 
> Howard Hobson of Manchester is accused of a racially aggravated public order offense and using threatening words or behavior to cause harassment, alarm or distress.
> 
> The 57-year-old fan was arrested at Old Trafford after a spectator who heard the comments complained to stewards. Hobson is to appear at Trafford Magistrates' Court on Wednesday.
> 
> He was charged on the day John Terry was stripped of his captaincy of England's national team as he awaits trial for allegedly racially abusing an opponent during a match.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/soccer/news/20120203/man-utd-racism/


Just thought the United fans would be keen to see this considering slating Liverpool supporters is what they wanted to do after the FA Cup game. 8*D

Since 2008-09 most racist chanting arrests made by club supported: Bolton: 7, Spurs: 7, BRFC: 6, Villa: 5, Stoke: 5, MUFC: 5, Chelsea: 4
Since 2008-09 fewest racist chanting arrests made by club supported: Fulham: 0, Man City: 0, Sunderland: 1, Liverpool: 1, Everton: 1

:balo


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BkB Hulk said:


> Just thought the United fans would be keen to see this considering slating Liverpool supporters is what they wanted to do after the FA Cup game. 8*D
> 
> Since 2008-09 most racist chanting arrests made by club supported: Bolton: 7, Spurs: 7, BRFC: 6, Villa: 5, *Stoke: 5*, MUFC: 5, Chelsea: 4
> Since 2008-09 fewest racist chanting arrests made by club supported: Fulham: 0, Man City: 0, Sunderland: 1, *Liverpool: 1*, Everton: 1
> 
> :balo


Join us luis!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BkB Hulk said:


> Just thought the United fans would be keen to see this considering slating Liverpool supporters is what they wanted to do after the FA Cup game. 8*D
> 
> Since 2008-09 most racist chanting arrests made by club supported: Bolton: 7, Spurs: 7, BRFC: 6, Villa: 5, Stoke: 5, MUFC: 5, Chelsea: 4
> Since 2008-09 fewest racist chanting arrests made by club supported: Fulham: 0, Man City: 0, Sunderland: 1, Liverpool: 1, Everton: 1
> 
> :balo


the chanting was reported by United fans. When the liverpool fans got arrested against Oldham, all the liverpool fans were coming out denying it, even claiming that they were united fans in the liverpool section.

Also Liverpool should be at least 2, just in the past month, against oldham and against united last week


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

They aren't enough cells to put all the Liverpool racists in, so they just let them go :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> the chanting was reported by United fans. When the liverpool fans got arrested against Oldham, all the liverpool fans were coming out denying it, even claiming that they were united fans in the liverpool section.
> 
> Also Liverpool should be at least 2, just in the past month, against oldham and against united last week


Explain the other four while you're at it. :balo



Joel said:


> They aren't enough cells to put all the Liverpool racists in, so they just let them go :side:


:terry


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Dirty fucking Mancs, racist cunts the lot of them :balo2


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BkB Hulk said:


> Explain the other four while you're at it. :balo
> 
> 
> 
> :terry


how did you get the stat that liverpool only had 1

another one from 2010

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...ool-fans-for-yanks-out-chant-115875-21985753/


i cant find any on any united fans apart from this one today


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

The 1 Sunderland arrest was made after some dumb twat decided to call Darren Bents mam a Black B*****d


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:lmao Yanks isn't a racist term, unless you're declaring Americans to be a race. That's just poor journalism.

Stats found that accompanied the link to the article (no, not on an LFC site). Point is that I find it hilarious that when you lot lose, you go back to the racism thing and act like there's only that problem at one club. It's obviously an issue everywhere, and supporters of certain clubs shouldn't bury their heads in the sand about that.



JakeC_91 said:


> The 1 Sunderland arrest was made after some dumb twat decided to call Darren Bents mam a Black B*****d


I hear it was Shep. :bramble


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao Yanks isn't a racist term, unless you're declaring Americans to be a race. That's just poor journalism.
> 
> Stats found that accompanied the link to the article (no, not on an LFC site). Point is that I find it hilarious that when you lot lose, you go back to the racism thing and act like there's only that problem at one club. It's obviously an issue everywhere, and supporters of certain clubs shouldn't bury their heads in the sand about that.


Didnt say Liverpool was the only club with the problem. But the stance Liverpool have stook with the suarez case has been totally idiotic, despite being found guilty, and shown to be unreliable when giving evidence to the FA the Liverpool fans are still treating Suarez as a hero, which no doubt has been influenced by the way Kenny Dalglish and Liverpool football club have dealt with the matter, the fans were booing a player who was suffered racist abuse.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Yeah, the statement released was idiotic, and the way Kenny dealt with the whole Suarez issue was of course poor. That's already been acknowledged by me multiple times. I still find it hilarious that you constantly label Liverpool supporters as a whole though, while defending United supporters as a whole. It seems you're unable to acknowledge there's ignorant supporters at every club, which is something that is particularly hard to believe when you see some of the crap that is posted in here.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BkB Hulk said:


> I hear it was Shep. :bramble




:mourinho

Say what now?


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Would "you African ba*tard" be allowed in the premiership?! not racism after all.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Chanting Yanks Out isn't racist in the slightest. No point in arguing rationally with blind supporters Hulk.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

All prem and champ games going ahead as it stands?

Get dem bets on, league 1 and league 2 have been demolished by the weather.


Glad fans reported the racist cunt hope he gets banned for life and any other fan at any club should be if they are spouting their racist bullshit.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BkB Hulk said:


> Yeah, the statement released was idiotic, and the way Kenny dealt with the whole Suarez issue was of course poor. That's already been acknowledged by me multiple times. I still find it hilarious that you constantly label Liverpool supporters as a whole though, while defending United supporters as a whole. It seems you're unable to acknowledge there's ignorant supporters at every club, which is something that is particularly hard to believe when you see some of the crap that is posted in here.


theres a difference between 1 fan getting arrested for racist abuse and 40,000 booing a player the entire match because he suffered racist abuse


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Its not even snowing :|


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



JakeC_91 said:


> Its not even snowing :|


I know it's fucking stupid, but i think it's mainly down to the lower league teams having pitches like fucking concrete.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> theres a difference between 1 fan getting arrested for racist abuse and 40,000 booing a player the entire match because he suffered racist abuse


So racism isn't widespread and United don't have a problem with it at all then? Some acknowledgment is all I'm looking for, but you seem to be trying to avoid it. I've already acknowledge the Evra saga.



WWE_TNA said:


> All prem and champ games going ahead as it stands?
> 
> Get dem bets on, league 1 and league 2 have been demolished by the weather.
> 
> 
> Glad fans reported the racist cunt hope he gets banned for life and any other fan at any club should be if they are spouting their racist bullshit.


(Y)

Also, United/Chelsea better not be off. I want to see Chelsea drop some more points. :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Was the united fan irish or a cockney? :side: (Apologise silent and jet)





I kid i kid.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Probably a black person. It's always the black people. :side:

:suarez2 :terry


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BkB Hulk said:


> Also, United/Chelsea better not be off. I want to see Chelsea drop some more points. :suarez1


I'd advise against you watching our game on Sunday then :terry

Modric to score another piledriver in front of the Kop? :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Well last time I said Modric would score an own goal and turn heel, so this time I'm just going to keep my mouth shut. :side:

Isn't Bosingwa likely to play LB for you guys this weekend? Good luck against Valencia. :balo2


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I'll have you know young BULK, that the BOS played left back in the Camp Nou and he kept Lionel Messi quiet. Keeping Valenica quiet will be as easy as ABC for him :balo

I hope 'arry wears his glasses at the game:


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BkB Hulk said:


> Just thought the United fans would be keen to see this considering slating Liverpool supporters is what they wanted to do after the FA Cup game. 8*D


United fans turned him in.

I don't see really see your point?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Emarosa said:


> United fans turned him in.
> 
> I don't see really see your point?


The point is racism is widespread, getting on your high horse about it or generalising while slating other supporters is asinine.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Emarosa said:


> United fans turned him in.
> 
> I don't see really see your point?


My point is that all United fans are born racist and are horrible people. Duh.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BkB Hulk said:


> My point is that all United fans are born racist and are horrible people. Duh.



Well John Terry is my hero or should i say my Führer.


:terry


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

My line-up for today's game:

*Szczesny

Sagna Mertesacker Koscielny Vermaelen

Le Coq
Arteta Rosicky

Walcott Henry The Ox*

RVP needs to be rested. Song needs a breather. Ramsey is too fatigued, although I could do with him not playing for another month or so because he is awful. The fitness of Ox is a concern and that would mean Arshavin starting as a winger. :hhh

We can't rest RVP next week, so we will have to gamble today. I would want Park to start but that would be too much of a risk; hence, Henry it is. We could also use Walcott up front and see what he is really all about. I think this could be his chance to prove that he can play as the central striker.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Heads up for those who weren't aware, ESPN is free all weekend. City/Fulham later and I think Milan/Napoli tomorrow are the standouts.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Is Henry fit enough to start a prem game? The limited game time he's got thus far suggests Wenger doesn't seem to think he's quite up to the pace of it. Can't see RVP being rested regardless. Arsenal just have to hope his body manages to survive the season.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

That United supporter is an incompetent moron. I'm glad the dumbass got charged and I completely agree and understand where Hulk is coming from.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BkB Hulk said:


> Is Henry fit enough to start a prem game? The limited game time he's got thus far suggests Wenger doesn't seem to think he's quite up to the pace of it. Can't see RVP being rested regardless. Arsenal just have to hope his body manages to survive the season.


Henry doesn't have the legs to last 90 minutes, but he can go for an hour or so. The problem is his work rate. It's bad for a player in a top-4 aspiring side. His fitness is better than it was when he debuted.

The travesty is that we can't even risk resting van Persie for a home game against freakin Blackburn! Ugh...

We have Sunderland away next week--followed by the mid-week CL clash against Milan at San Siro. The following weekend we have the FA Cup last-16 tie--immediately followed by Milan at home and the three monster PL ties against Spurs, Liverpool, and Newcastle back-to-back. That's one heck of a schedule ahead. For us to have any chance, van Persie must start in 6 of those games. I'm leaving out the FA Cup game and Blackburn. RVP has to be rested today because we can't afford for him to miss the CL matches and resting him in between would be senseless when we have Spurs, Liverpool, and Nawcastle in the span of three weeks.

Terrible times ahead.

Today, I'm very tempted to give Walcott a go at the middle, if Henry doesn't fire. This might just be his chance. He's not cutting it as a winger and the only possible solution is to test him in the middle--as the striker or behind the striker. I think his pace could cause a lot of problems for the oppositions in the middle.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

So I've placed a bet on Blackburn to win tonight. :side:

that'll work against me, and Arsenal will win.

Even if Blackburn do win, I've placed this bet within a multibet so I'll be relying on other results.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Razor King said:


> The travesty is that we can't even risk resting van Persie for a home game against freakin Blackburn! Ugh...


No you can't because we've got 4 points out of 6 in our last two meetings under Keano including a 0-0 at the Emirates you ignorant bastard!!!

_'Young & Talented'_ Kean *>* _'Whinging Sour Faced French Cunt'_ Wenger

For the record though, RVP is my captain today in my fantasy team today and I expect a defeat.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Is the Arsenal game not on TV? WHy the hell is it an afternoon kick off?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Resting RVP?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

It's not on TV and I can't remember why it was changed. There was some reason for it.

Thanks for that reminder about ESPN Seb. Hamburg/Bayern on tonight too!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Changed to an earlier time to allow for it to be on at a better time over here, obviously. :balo


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Nige™ said:


> No you can't because we've got 4 points out of 6 in our last two meetings under Keano including a 0-0 at the Emirates you ignorant bastard!!!
> 
> _'Young & Talented'_ Kean *>* _'Whinging Sour Faced French Cunt'_ Wenger
> 
> For the record though, RVP is my captain today in my fantasy team today and I expect a defeat.


Wouldn't you prefer a 4 - 3 repeat With an RVP hatrick :hmm:. Then everybody wins 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BkB Hulk said:


> Changed to an earlier time to allow for it to be on at a better time over here, obviously. :balo


This. Midnight is a perfect time for us Aussies. :suarez1


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

unsure whether it was a bad idea to remove the arsenal v blackburn game from my both teams to score accumulator...


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Rush said:


> The point is racism is widespread, getting on your high horse about it or generalising while slating other supporters is asinine.


Who on here has been slating all Liverpool supporters?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

i see its another full 60,000 at the Emirates 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Lmaoooo the Emirates is empty as fuck.

RVPPPPP


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Go on GAMST!!!8*D

Edit: Well done Olsson, learned your lesson for the first goal didn't you dickhead? Dozy cunt.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:kean

Sums it all up, really.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

If the United game is called off I will stab someone.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Wouldn't you prefer a 4 - 3 repeat With an RVP hatrick :hmm:.


Close, but no cigar :jordan2

Still time for Van Persie to get another hat-trick.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

And he has!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

The 7-6 is on.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Chamberlain on a hattrick, substitute him off. :wenger


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Chamberlain on a hattrick, substitute him off. :wenger


RVP has his hat-trick, keep him on. :wenger


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

It's times like these when a manager should just be allowed to throw the towel in or the ref could just end it. It's pointless. Such a shocking performance, mainly defensively, making Walcott & AOC look like world beaters. Cue the Arsenal wank boys to hype them up to kingdom come.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BkB Hulk said:


> RVP has his hat-trick, keep him on. :wenger


Beat me to it. :batista3


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Just hope Arsenal build on this performance and put that crappy streak behind them.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Good time to play Park so he isn't a waste of £3 million, don't bother. :wenger


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

AOC bossing shit then gets subsituted?

Only :wenger


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

RVP 3 goals, 2 assists. 

BEAST MODE ENGAGED.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:kean in.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

RVP got me 40 points on my fantasy team :hb 

Very good win for Arsenal. means nothing if they don't build upon it though. 

:kean in!


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Robin Goal Persie! 

Young and talented Oxlade Chamberlain! :vince3

And Ramsey didn't play! :taylor1

Hopefully, he doesn't play in the next couple of games too. Rosicky wasn't the greatest but he looked better than Ramsey; far more comfortable and wasn't scared of the ball.

:wenger


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

22 league goals for RVP now, not bad at all.

Can't believe I shut my stream off at 1-0.

Also involved in 63% of Arsenal's goals this season. Wouldn't be surprised if that's an all time EPL record, at least for a team in the top half.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

AOC was brilliant. Robin was Robin. Walcott was pretty exciting too. Enjoyed the game, but still not too fond of this midfield.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Title is still on :busta


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

No Kompany for City today and I'm hearing he could be out for a while. I'm not going to celebrate injuries but holy fuck what a blow that would be.

Martin O'Neill is just taking the piss out of this league.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

tell me you're not getting that info off this united twitter:

Review_United ReviewUnited 
BREAKING NEWS: Unconfirmed reports that Vincent Kompany may be out with a long term injury. He hasn't trained since #efc game. #mcfc #MUFC

he tweeted earlier he was getting ready to play, must have failed a fitness test/rested.

off his twitter:

Negative scan ruled me out of todays game but I'm sure the boys will do well and win. #CmonCity

doesnt sound serious at all


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

He's out for the rest of the season, I heard it on twitter. :vince2


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

city you ready?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Savic is playing? United need to take advantage of the points City are going to drop tonight.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> tell me you're not getting that info off this united twitter:
> 
> Review_United ReviewUnited
> BREAKING NEWS: Unconfirmed reports that Vincent Kompany may be out with a long term injury. He hasn't trained since #efc game. #mcfc #MUFC
> 
> he tweeted earlier he was getting ready to play, must have failed a fitness test/rested.
> 
> off his twitter:
> 
> Negative scan ruled me out of todays game but I'm sure the boys will do well and win. #CmonCity
> 
> doesnt sound serious at all


Nah, read it off another forum I posted on probably taken from that, didn't know he tweeted that earlier.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

KUN AGUERO

aj11 too skilled for this


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> KUN AGUERO
> 
> aj11 too skilled for this


Skilled at what? Simulation?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

you mean the part where he got kicked in the shin?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I still have faith, Savic is on the pitch.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> you mean the part where he got kicked in the shin?


:wilkins

surely if there was a defence it would be he got tripped, not kicked. But definitely Johnson was looking for it


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Nige™ said:


> It's times like these when a manager should just be allowed to throw the towel in or the ref could just end it. It's pointless. Such a shocking performance, mainly defensively, making Walcott & AOC look like world beaters. Cue the Arsenal wank boys to hype them up to kingdom come.


It's easy to play well when the other team doesnt care and looks like they are putting no effort in. I know we usually smash you when we play you at home but Blackburn gave up without trying.

Now i have to put up with Twitter telling me ox is a good footballer. yeah if he's that good why did he do nothing vs Bolton. 

Nice easy win but was never in doubt we never drop points at home to blackburn so it doesnt make us good. Just makes it more embarrasing that we cant beat Bolton but Norwich can.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Adive Johnson


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

2 dives already, he's on a mission with the Olympics coming up.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

English player dives = Smart/clever play.
Foreign player dives = Dishonest cheating bastard!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

not sure how contact = diving but believe what you want


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

For the penalty incident there was contact but Johnson was already diving to the floor when it occurred.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

There was contact for the penalty, I'm on about the second incident.

We need a big performance from Savic now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

more excellence from aj11, beautifully weighted shot, aimed perfectly at the top corner

:troll

yeah fair enough, second one was a blatant dive, lucky not to be booked


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

That was a good goal, nice flick on in the box.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

johnson absolutely killing it down the wing. wonderful to see


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Hoping to see PIZARRO having some minutes in the City.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Tomorrow is the first time this season that we're playing in a league fixture that we won last season. 

That's fairly mental.


----------



## FullWWEMan

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

2 goals, 2 penalties for Man City, right? Who scored? Aguero?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Gunner14 said:


> Now i have to put up with Twitter telling me ox is a good footballer. yeah if he's that good why did he do nothing vs Bolton.












He's 18 ffs.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Gunner is like, reverse Stringer.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Quality dive for the city pen. Johnson should be sent off for his 2 dives.

Fulham have offered nothing though and city would probably beat them with 10 anyway.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Decided to stop watching after the second dive. :suarez2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Is it snowing in chelsea or will it be tomorrow? or any other part of west london.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Fullham are fucking depressing to watch today. They can't get a single cross in.

Edit: dat snow


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Important to make sure the penalty box lines are clear so Adam Johnson knows where to dive. :jordan3


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

It's supposed to snow pretty much everywhere tonight, I don't even think there was this much snow forecast today so I wouldn't be surprised to see games called off tomorrow.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Be Fucking bullshittttttt if it gets called off, just like fucking last year typical.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Abandon the game :side:.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

this snow is ridiculous, best thing to do is call it off now and replay it at a later date 8*D


----------



## Dub

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

the snow in slow motion replay is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Magsimus said:


> Tomorrow is the first time this season that we're playing in a league fixture that we won last season.
> 
> That's fairly mental.


As in the same time slot?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

shocked dzeko didnt put it into row z


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

3-0, put Barry up front now.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> As in the same time slot?


Nope, actual fixtures.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Magsimus said:


> Nope, actual fixtures.


So wait... So far this season, you've only played fixtures that you drew and lost last season? That's nuts.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Hope it does get called off, I have no hope of Chelsea winning tomorrow. I'd rather the game gets played again when Ramires, Cole, etc come back.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Lucky bastards chelsea :rooney :gun: 

It's inevitable now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*










be afraid Spain and Italy, be very afraid


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Pfft if the game gets called off, its due to Chelsea being southern twats and being scared of the snow.....


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

judging by these pictures looks like it probably will get called off

http://origin-www.chelseafc.com/page/forcelogin/Webcam/0,,10268,00.html


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Bit of bad weather and the whole nation goes to pot silly bastards, fuck off.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



WWE_TNA said:


> Bit of bad weather and the whole nation goes to pot silly bastards, fuck off.


Correction: The south goes to pot...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Chelsea will want it off and it would be smart by them judging by the players who will be back when the game does get played.

Maybe the councils and government will do their job next year, they knew the bad weather was coming and yet do fuck all.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

We won't be around by next year, if 2012 and someone's crazy world war 3 theories are correct.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



united_07 said:


> judging by these pictures looks like it probably will get called off
> 
> http://origin-www.chelseafc.com/page/forcelogin/Webcam/0,,10268,00.html


Snow update:


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Snow update:


If Serie A can play in this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irg4oCGS5XM&feature=player_embedded ...then the FA can let the game go on.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

If the FA call that game off...... then I demand Terry is deemed a dirty racist. Sounds fair, stupid southerners being afraid to play in a little bit of snowflakes.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



WWE_TNA said:


>


Making sure that at least the pitch is white. :terry


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

The game doesn't get called out because of the pitch or the playing conditions. They'll throw out some bullshit about health and safety and concern for those travelling to the game.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

I remember a few years ago the turf at Stamford Bridge was all messed up and a Prem game was played there on a layer of sand they put on the pitch.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Snow update:


I love how the picture is updating since I posted it at 1:14am GMT


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

It's not bullshit, if trains are cancelled and the streets are caked with snow, then a good chunk of fans will be unable to get to the ground. I'm not too far from West London and we've gone from no snow to a foot of snow in a couple of hours and it's still snowing.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Seb said:


> It's not bullshit, if trains are cancelled and the streets are caked with snow, then a good chunk of fans will be unable to get to the ground. I'm not too far from West London and we've gone from no snow to a foot of snow in a couple of hours and it's still snowing.


Last year it was, they called it off SO early and apparently by the time the game came around there would have been problems at all.

They should be prepared for this shit anyways. If this game gets cancelled London should burn to the ground and cease to exist.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



BkB Hulk said:


> Making sure that at least the pitch is white. :terry







I'm...dreaming of a white....Super Sunday. :terry


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

:terry

Its a nice day for a White Wedding


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*










Arsene Wenger with his new signing.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*










Wenger's had enough of his scouts, and has decided to go undercover himself to snap up talent.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



WWE_TNA said:


> Bit of bad weather and the whole nation goes to pot silly bastards, fuck off.





Irish Jet said:


> Last year it was, they called it off SO early and apparently by the time the game came around there would have been problems at all.
> 
> They should be prepared for this shit anyways. If this game gets cancelled London should burn to the ground and cease to exist.


Fuck are they suppose to do? Go up into the sky and stop the snow?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Ask for divine intervention from Tim GOD Krul.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> Fuck are they suppose to do? Go up into the sky and stop the snow?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Irish jets pic + undersoil heating shall do. 

as if the attendance would affect the game, there is hardly any chanting at a chelsea game anyway.... so 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> Fuck are they suppose to do? Go up into the sky and stop the snow?


Other countries deal with weather worse than this fine, would think by now and after last year and year before we would have learnt.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

De Gea has already been buried. :jordan3


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


>


Yes, shovelling the snow, whilst it is still heavily snowing is a fantastic idea that solves the problem. Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Joel's face right now:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

We're a soft country when it comes to bad weather, simples. We'd be fucked in some places in canada, norway etc etc.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



WWE_TNA said:


> We're a soft country when it comes to bad weather, simples. We'd be fucked in some places in canada, norway etc etc.


Examples?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> Examples?



Examples so what? that people get all in a twist when the real bad weather hits and the councils, government whatever do pretty much fuck all to help or prepare for it. I read somewhere that some places in london still hadn't been salted or anything (this was a few hours ago like)


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



WWE_TNA said:


> *Examples so what?* that people get all in a twist when the real bad weather hits and the councils, government whatever do pretty much fuck all to help or prepare for it. I read somewhere that some places in london still hadn't been salted or anything (this was a few hours ago like)


I was asking for examples of what you meant (the country being soft) :/


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> I was asking for examples of what you meant (the country being soft) :/


Really having a go at the government been soft to bad weather, but yeah some or alot of people are, personally don't mind the cold but i understand people will struggle to get to work etc and safety but is it's not that bad really compared to previous years, likely hood it could get worse of course.

I'll be honest i would not be pissed or having a go if it wasn't a united game in jeopardy.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

i say cancel it, would be the best thing for the game, way too dangerous, players could get hurt

:troll


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> Yes, shovelling the snow, whilst it is still heavily snowing is a fantastic idea that solves the problem. Why didn't I think of that?


This is ****ing London, not Alaska. Stop talking as if it's the return of the fucking Ice Age. It can easily be dealt with. If the other games can be sorted, so can this one. This sort of thing (If it gets called off) should just about never happen. You think if snow was bombing down in Indianapolis the Superbowl would be cancelled? This is 2012, a little snow (And that's what it is) should not be an issue on a major sporting event such as this.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*










Latest update, looks like it's thinning out so I'd say after the groundsman arrive it should be playable.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


> Last year it was, they called it off SO early and apparently by the time the game came around there would have been problems at all.
> 
> They should be prepared for this shit anyways. If this game gets cancelled London should burn to the ground and cease to exist.


Prepared for it how? You expect them to shovel/clear up snow from the ground, around the ground, the roads and all the surrounding train lines (with various new methods of transport needed to be found for people to use whilst this is happening), all while it's still snowing, in the space of a few hours? I don't know if the game will go ahead or not but you can bet that's the last thing anyone wants and if it is then it's for good reason.



WWE_TNA said:


> We're a soft country when it comes to bad weather, simples. We'd be fucked in some places in canada, norway etc etc.


Probably because those places deal with snow everyday and I imagine their entire infrastructure is built to accomodate for it.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

From the Stamford Bridge picture it seems to be clearing up well so I'm guessing the snow coverage may be melting a little elsewhere. Then again I'm living in a city that never has snow so I'm not sure what the deal is.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Yeah the pitch looks fine, and if there's no more snow and it clears round the area like that, i'm sure the game will go ahead. I was going to say undersoil heating, but who's there at 4am turning that shit on?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Game has to go ahead purely because I was looking forward to it. Fuck everything else.



Seb said:


> Yeah the pitch looks fine, and if there's no more snow and it clears round the area like that, i'm sure the game will go ahead. I was going to say undersoil heating, but who's there at 4am turning that shit on?


:torres

He's got to be good for something.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

Edit: Wrong Thread


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

AOC looks like such a gun, unlike Walcott (and most quick English wingers) he actually looks composed and knows what he wants to do on the ball as opposed to just charging down the line and then wasting it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

need a new thread title. haven't been paying attention.

stamford bridge: the only place colder than john terry's heart


too emo, imo


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

the emirates. where you can study with bin bags


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*










Looks playable, now lets see if it gets cancelled due to crowd safety issues.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


> This is ****ing London, not Alaska. Stop talking as if it's the return of the fucking Ice Age. It can easily be dealt with. If the other games can be sorted, so can this one. This sort of thing (If it gets called off) should just about never happen. You think if snow was bombing down in Indianapolis the Superbowl would be cancelled? This is 2012, a little snow (And that's what it is) should not be an issue on a major sporting event such as this.


You clown. It was starting to snow before the other games. This game has had a FULL night of snow and probably more this morning before it. It can't be _easily_ sorted.

Thankfully, the game looks like it will be going on, so the reasons why you and other members were pmsing last night, seems to be for nothing.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Chelsea confirm the game is going ahead, great news


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Irish Jet said:


>


you know that for that to happen they would have to shovel EVERY street within a 2 mile radius of the ground to cover health and safety regs. If you want the game on so badly get down there and start shovelling.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

just salt the bloody street. Works wonders you benders.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Rush said:


> just salt the bloody street. Works wonders you benders.


nice and simple but salt actually costs a council money. all council budgets have been cut. you think they want to spend all there budget on salt to get a football match on??? its only football. they'll save the salt for important things like around a hospital and on main roads.

can see it now. David Cameron making a national announcement. yeah we cant pay our fire service this year so we've scrapped it in favour of buying excess salt to distribute to the football clubs to make sure no more football gets called off for snowy pavements.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Salt is great for cars, but it's not like anyone is driving to the match. Train schedules have probably been massively effected and also the streets will still be icey and there will be some sitting snow, and with 40,000+ fans coming out of 2-3 train stations at the same time heading for the ground, all wearing probably trainers or shoes as opposed to boots, they have to be cautious. Obviously it's not bad enough anyway and it did stop snowing over night so it doesn't matter now.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> Chelsea statement: "The Stamford Bridge site and surrounding area is being cleared of snow and local transport is working." #mufc #cfc


Snow can be cleared? Who knew...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Joel said:


> So wait... So far this season, you've only played fixtures that you drew and lost last season? That's nuts.


Aye, pretty crazy.

Off to the game in a bit, feeling good about this one. Plenty of dangerous players in their team though, and the Zog always scores against us.

Unleash the Demba's.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Seb said:


> AOC looks like such a gun, unlike Walcott (and most quick English wingers) he actually looks composed and knows what he wants to do on the ball as opposed to just charging down the line and then wasting it.


Lol what????

He's a joke of a player. He gets the ball and runs head down into the nearest defender and loses it.
Runs side to side across the pitch.
Hasnt got a clue where the touchline is. Is out of position almost criminally.
He had a good game yesterday but jesus we were playing one of the worst sides in the country FFS. Blackburn come to the emirates and just seem to get taken in by the ground. Accrington Stanley would give us a better game.

1st visit 6-2
2nd visit 2-0
3rd visit 4-0
4th visit 6-2 (again)
5th visit 0-0 (wtf was that about???)
6th visit 7-1

There are some games of football that jst are not worth playing. And blackburn coming to the emirates is one of them. At start of season they should just give us the 3 points and a week off. Our players sitting home for 90 minutes probably takes them more effort than beating blackburn.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

AOC is Arsenal's best winger by far, don't even kid yourself otherwise Gunner.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

You're forgetting Arshavin.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Rush said:


> AOC is Arsenal's best winger by far, don't even kid yourself otherwise Gunner.


Considering he's the ONLY winger at the club its not hard.



BkB Hulk said:


> You're forgetting Arshavin.


Arshavin needs to play centrally he is not never has been and never will be a winger.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> You're forgetting Arshavin.


needs a repost


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Gunner14 said:


> 5th visit 0-0 (wtf was that about???)


:kean


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Anyone got ESPN on freeview? Is it worth the tenner a month?


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



For The Win said:


> Anyone got ESPN on freeview? Is it worth the tenner a month?


It all depends on what you want to watch, if you want to watch only Premier League matches then no, 

I've got it because I'm intrested in the EPL, SPL, Bundesliga, Seria A (If nothing else is on), UFC and if I'm planning on having a late one then I'll watch some NBA so I get my £10 worth but like I say it all depends what you are intrested in

EDIT: Don't know if you ESPN Classic on freeveiw but I've got it with my ESPN package with Sky Go and it can be worth a watch sometimes


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Mainly UFC and footy from any league.

Seems to be a hassle as we don't have a set top box we have it built into the TV, and when I check to see if the adapter thing would be compatible, no Panasonic TVs are listed.

I'll just live off streams.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Not that confident of a win today despite Chelsea having players out. United havent won at the Bridge since 2002 in the league

the team will probably look something like this

de Gea

Smalling
rio
evans
evra

valencia
carrick
giggs
nani/young depending who is fit

welbeck
rooney


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

One year ago today!


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



For The Win said:


> Anyone got ESPN on freeview? Is it worth the tenner a month?


It's a great channel, the Bundesliga is great, NBA and obviously UFC but I find an extra tenner a month too much. ESPN Classic is always freeview I think, I can always watch it whereas ESPN is only unlocked this weekend. Classic can be fun but don't watch it often.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

get it for the bundesliga.

as a whole package the league is definitely better than la liga for entertainment.

Best league in the world is a toss up between the premier league and the bundesliga.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

At Least the game is going ahead today but yeah London is pretty shitty when it comes to bad weather. I remember last year every form of transport was virtually shut down by 8pm 



Seb said:


> Probably because those places deal with snow everyday and I imagine their entire infrastructure is built to accomodate for it.


But it's not like it's a problem throughout the UK or even England just seems to be an issue down here in the South and we go through it EVERY YEAR. Seems like the Government just never bother to learn from the problems they faced previously. 





Gunner14 said:


> Lol what????
> 
> He's a joke of a player. He gets the ball and runs head down into the nearest defender and loses it.
> Runs side to side across the pitch.
> Hasnt got a clue where the touchline is. Is out of position almost criminally.
> He had a good game yesterday but jesus we were playing one of the worst sides in the country FFS. Blackburn come to the emirates and just seem to get taken in by the ground. Accrington Stanley would give us a better game.
> 
> 1st visit 6-2
> 2nd visit 2-0
> 3rd visit 4-0
> 4th visit 6-2 (again)
> 5th visit 0-0 (wtf was that about???)
> 6th visit 7-1
> 
> There are some games of football that jst are not worth playing. And blackburn coming to the emirates is one of them. At start of season they should just give us the 3 points and a week off. Our players sitting home for 90 minutes probably takes them more effort than beating blackburn.


I'm genuinly starting to believe that possibly him & Frimpong bullied you as a kid or something :lmao. The dude's a beast right now and frankly should be playing more.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Chain Gang solider said:


> But it's not like it's a problem throughout the UK or even England just seems to be an issue down here in the South and we go through it EVERY YEAR. Seems like the Government just never bother to learn from the problems they faced previously.


The southerners just need to get over it like we do up here. If you slip on the ice, you slip. It was never a problem 5-10 years ago. Bloody health & safety. It was your own responsibility to be careful on the ice. Nowadays if anyone slips they'll try & sue like Americans.



Chain Gang solider said:


> I'm genuinly starting to believe that possibly him & Frimpong bullied you as a kid or something :lmao. The dude's a beast right now and frankly should be playing more.


Let's face it, Steven Hawking could've scored a couple of goals like he did yesterday against us. Our defensive play was non-existent. AOC looks good but he's not had a game like that before for one reason, we didn't give Arsenal one.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I'm genuinly starting to believe that possibly him & Frimpong bullied you as a kid or something :lmao. The dude's a beast right now and frankly should be playing more.


Really a beast?? im guessing you've only watched highlights and never seen him play a full game??


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

For an 18 year old I thought he was sublime. Let's not forget he was impressive against United as well.

I'm looking forward to the return of DEMBA BA and also hoping we ge to see PAPISS CISSE in action too.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Gunner14 said:


> Really a beast?? im guessing you've only watched highlights and never seen him play a full game??


I've seen him play quite a few full games. He's impressed me since his Southampton days, he was absolutely quality against us last season and again this season. What the fuck are you actually talking about? The guy is 18. You expect him to be Lionel Messi already? Get a fucking grip man. He's a great prospect.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Are we really serious about the AOC talk? The boy is just 18 and is already performing at a top level. He looks much, much better than Walcott and Gervinho combined--has a brain unlike Theo and knows how to finish unlike Gervinho.

Sure, yesterday wasn't the toughest game he's played in, but he is 18 and he is playing really well in the toughest league in the world. What more can you ask from the boy? Absolutely brilliant showing yesterday for a "junior."

As for Arshavin, he isn't a winger. Sadly.

I'm hoping Arsene uses his brain and realizes that Ramsey's best position is on the bench. When Rosicky is performing better than you, it's time to understand...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



EGame said:


> For an 18 year old I thought he was sublime. Let's not forget he was impressive against United as well.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the return of DEMBA BA and also hoping we ge to see PAPISS CISSE in action too.


No room for Cisse when you have BEST apparently.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Nige™;10981939 said:


> Let's face it, Steven Hawking could've scored a couple of goals like he did yesterday against us. Our defensive play was non-existent. AOC looks good but he's not had a game like that before for one reason, we didn't give Arsenal one.


Fair point. Still think he's done well considering how young and inexperienced he is.



Gunner14 said:


> Really a beast?? im guessing you've only watched highlights and never seen him play a full game??


Are you sure you have seen him? I dunno what the hell your'e expecting from a 18 year on Gunner but it's not like he's gonna be on a the same level as the likes of Messi at that age. For his age he's been good.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



EGame said:


> For an 18 year old I thought he was sublime. Let's not forget he was impressive against United as well.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the return of DEMBA BA and also hoping we ge to see PAPISS CISSE in action too.


No he wasnt he touched the ball 4 times 3 times he lost it. he never tracked backed ever. he did 1 pass. Wow what a superstar.



Irish Jet said:


> I've seen him play quite a few full games. He's impressed me since his Southampton days, he was absolutely quality against us last season and again this season. What the fuck are you actually talking about? The guy is 18. You expect him to be Lionel Messi already? Get a fucking grip man. He's a great prospect.


No i expect him to know where the touchline is. Not run with his down. Actually be able to change direction whilst running. And not to be at my club.



Razor King said:


> Are we really serious about the AOC talk? The boy is just 18 and is already performing at a top level. He looks much, much better than Walcott and Gervinho combined--has a brain unlike Theo and knows how to finish unlike Gervinho.
> 
> Sure, yesterday wasn't the toughest game he's played in, but he is 18 and he is playing really well in the toughest league in the world. What more can you ask from the boy? Absolutely brilliant showing yesterday for a "junior."
> 
> As for Arshavin, he isn't a winger. Sadly.
> 
> I'm hoping Arsene uses his brain and realizes that Ramsey's best position is on the bench. When Rosicky is performing better than you, it's time to understand...


define performing. overrated weak efforts to me arent performing. GHave arshavin miscontrol whilst 1 on 1 with bogdan vs bolton and he'd get stabbed. 
Have Walcott run with his down off the pitch and he'd get slagged off not told what a run
he's english black and young all the ingredients to be wanked over by the media and football fans. He's got nothing and will never develop into anything other than an overrated englishman. already talk of him going to the euro's he';s done nothing.

Calm ya skins.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Fair point. Still think he's done well considering how young and inexperienced he is.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you have seen him? I dunno what the hell your'e expecting from a 18 year on Gunner but it's not like he's gonna be on a the same level as the likes of Messi at that age. For his age he's been good.


See again for his age bollocks. Did you see him at bolton. Did nothing. like always. overrated for being english. Thats all he's nothing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Chain Gang solider said:


> At Least the game is going ahead today but yeah London is pretty shitty when it comes to bad weather. I remember last year every form of transport was virtually shut down by 8pm
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not like it's a problem throughout the UK or even England just seems to be an issue down here in the South and we go through it EVERY YEAR. Seems like the Government just never bother to learn from the problems they faced previously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm genuinly starting to believe that possibly him & Frimpong bullied you as a kid or something :lmao. The dude's a beast right now and frankly should be playing more.


probably spit in his kfc


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao gunner


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Cisse getting his chance. Should be interesting.

Robbie Keane really has been classy as fuck since returning. Pulling the fucking strings.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

PAPISS


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Kiz said:


> probably spit in his kfc


:balo2




Gunner14 said:


> See again for his age bollocks. Did you see him at bolton. Did nothing. like always. overrated for being english. Thats all he's nothing.


Overrated for being English :lmao. Ffs Gunner most players don't hit their peaks until Mid 20's. Didn't Juve sell Henry to Arsenal at like 20/21 and said he had 0 potential. If AOC was like 25/26 then maybe things would be different but he's not

Age plays a part in things weather you like it or not. For his age he's playing well. hes not Messi great but Very few players are at 18.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Keane's return > Henry's return.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> Not that confident of a win today despite Chelsea having players out. United havent won at the Bridge since 2002 in the league


Tbf, that stat worries me, because it means that you will win there sooner rather than later. Not today please


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Lets see Man U winning is disgusting. But Chelsea winning means they extend their lead in the battle for 4th :hmm: Who to root for.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

DEMBA BAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Who the fuck is Van Persie?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :balo2
> 
> 
> Overrated for being English :lmao. Ffs Gunner most players don't hit their peaks until Mid 20's. Didn't Juve sell Henry to Arsenal at like 20/21 and said he had 0 potential. If AOC was like 25/26 then maybe things would be different but he's not
> 
> Age plays a part in things weather you like it or not. For his age he's playing well. hes not Messi great but Very few players are at 18.


no he isnt. Is consistanly losing the ball and running off the pitch, not being able to change direction whne holding the ball, scoring past shrewsbury and blackburn who are probably of equal talent, having 4 touches vs man utd doing nothing vs bolton having no impression whatsoever on any game is really playing well??

He's just another no mark with a lot of pace who can kick it 10 yards infront and beat the defendeer to the ball. 

Our best attacking moves since OX has come into the side have come from Vermalen and Koscielny using the space on the wing that OX should have been in. He's largely annoymous. Id rather have Scott Sinclair.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*










BA!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Damn that looks like a nasty injury.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> No he wasnt he touched the ball 4 times 3 times he lost it. he never tracked backed ever. he did 1 pass. Wow what a superstar.
> 
> 
> 
> No i expect him to know where the touchline is. Not run with his down. Actually be able to change direction whilst running. And not to be at my club.
> 
> 
> 
> define performing. overrated weak efforts to me arent performing. GHave arshavin miscontrol whilst 1 on 1 with bogdan vs bolton and he'd get stabbed.
> Have Walcott run with his down off the pitch and he'd get slagged off not told what a run
> he's english black and young all the ingredients to be wanked over by the media and football fans. He's got nothing and will never develop into anything other than an overrated englishman. already talk of him going to the euro's he';s done nothing.
> 
> Calm ya skins.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Wait a second....Gunner doesn't like Frimpong...and he doesn't like AOC...both of which are black. It all makes sense now 

:terry:suarez1

8*D


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Alan Hutton and Stephen Warnock are just comically bad at that whole playing football stuff.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

THERE'S ONLY ONE IRELAND CAPTAIN!

England mad.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

hes still got it. 


bring on the euro's


im salivating thinking about it


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



CyberWaste said:


> hes still got it.
> 
> 
> bring on the euro's
> 
> 
> im salivating thinking about it


ique uyol are bricking it.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Keane has done more in these past few weeks than he did for years in the PL (since his partnership with Berbatov at Spurs).

Proved to be a surprisingly astute deal for McLeish.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

ENTER HESKEY!!!

Hes Key to Villa's success!!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

PAPISS with a stunner.

I'm loving this Senegalese attack force.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> De Gea, Rafael, Evans, Ferdinand, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Giggs, Young, Welbeck, Rooney
> Subs, Amos, Berbatov, Park, Hernandez, Fabio, Scholes, Pogba


will be good to see valencia and rafael on the right


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Starters: Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Luiz, Bosingwa; Essien, Meireles, Malouda; Sturridge, Torres, Mata
Subs: Turnbull, Ferreira, Bertrand, Hutchinson, Romeu, Piazon, Lukaku

Malouda in midfield again? Fuck you, AVB.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Young has his chance, very surprised. He needs a performance. No Smalling? I assume it must be an injury.

That Chelsea team really isn't as weak as it's made out to be.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Good to see that Malouda has earned his place in the Chelsea team again...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Chelsea's defence can be got at but otherwise, they look good enough.

Interesting to see Young back.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> probably spit in his kfc





Joel said:


> Starters: Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Luiz, Bosingwa; Essien, Meireles, Malouda; Sturridge, Torres, Mata
> Subs: Turnbull, Ferreira, Bertrand, Hutchinson, Romeu, Piazon, Lukaku
> 
> Malouda in midfield again? Fuck you, AVB.


:torres










Repeat Please :side:


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I'm assuming Petr is the captain, if Cech gets injured does Torres become captain?


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

2-1 win for chelsea for me today.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :torres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat Please :side:


Don't be stupid, that was a one time thing...

I mean Chelsea's midfield creating a chance for Torres? Please, that was such a fluke.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

back 4 picks itself, as does the front 3 i guess. romeu should play for malouda. i like essien though, good to see him back.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I think we've got a good chance to get 3 points here due to the back four of Chelsea but they still look a solid team attacking wise. Young needs to step it up today as does Rooney, who likes scoring at Stamford Bridge.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

The Chelsea team looks better in a 4-2-3-1 formation, thought we was looking at a 4-3-3 to be honest.

Why is Evra United captain ahead of Ferdinand?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Edgehead 26 said:


> The Chelsea team looks better in a 4-2-3-1 formation, thought we was looking at a 4-3-3 to be honest.
> 
> Why is Evra United captain ahead of Ferdinand?


True. I can deal with Flo on the wing, rather that in the middle. Plus, it allows MATA to take that spot.

Need to win so bad today. A draw is not good enough and a loss is unthinkable.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :torres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat Please :side:


I still dont understand why he didnt roll it into the bottom corner instead of trying to round the keeper. Sows what little confidence he has.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> True. I can deal with Flo on the wing, rather that in the middle. Plus, it allows MATA to take that spot.
> 
> Need to win so bad today. A draw is not good enough and a loss is unthinkable.


A loss is thinkable, just not good for our chances of 4th to be honest



Gunner14 said:


> I still dont understand why he didnt roll it into the bottom corner instead of trying to round the keeper. Sows what little confidence he has.


Makes more sense to go round the keeper as it gave him more space, if he had a shot there would be chance that De Gea would close him down - don't think that was confidence, that was probably his best game for us prior to that

Piers Morgan - "A Painful and long afternoon for Chelsea fans"

Im watching Chelsea, not your life stories program on itv1, so i'll be okay mate

Edit: Luiz just gave Torres the prayer of doom, last time that happened Nando got 2 goals, whatchya gonna doooo united???


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

David De Confidence!


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Toon Army! Toon Army! Hope Chelsea lose by a big margin


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I don't know if that should have been a penalty or a free kick but that was a foul. Cahill should have been sent off on his debut


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

You're asking for a lot for Chelsea to lose by a 10 goal deficit tbh


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

YOung should be on a booking now. The dive was bad enough but that tackle was just stupid. Sort it Howard.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Big_Man said:


> I don't know if that should have been a penalty or a free kick but that was a foul. Cahill should have been sent off on his debut


Yeah lets pretend the incident with Torres and Rafael earlier on didn't occur down the other end eh??


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

i suppose tc you wanted young's dive to be carded, does it again and it's a sending off correct


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Torres Time!


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> i suppose tc you wanted young's dive to be carded, does it again and it's a sending off correct


Correct. Every dive = yellow card regardless of time in the game, implications or card etc...


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Edgehead 26 said:


> You're asking for a lot for Chelsea to lose by a 10 goal deficit tbh


I know, but could do with a reduction in the goal difference though


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

PAPISS.

What a goal, and I'm pretty sure we witnessed the worst substitution in the history of football with Heskey for N'Zogbia. "don't know what you're doing" chants extremely justified.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Fuck off, Torres is running for the ball, not his fault if there is a player in the way


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

How's Torres been booked for that???

Surely if anything its a penalty to Chelsea for obstructing Torres's run then diving. Can you get a penalty for a defender diving in his own box??? would be a very brave call.

Jonny Evans is such a shit defender. Almost makes Djouorou look competant.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Johnny Evans looks like he broke his back


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Yeah, Webb has had an awful game.

Torres shouldn't have a yellow, Young should've had a yellow, and Cahill should have been red-carded.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Made me laugh how Evans went down holding his ass like he'd been raped by Heskey on a friday night


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ahh Sturridge


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Haha Evans you cunt. Awful as always.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Super Studge!


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

What a disgrace! Hand ball by Evans, cleary should be a penalty


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Evra was piss poor but watch De Gea get the blame .


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



EGame said:


> Haha Evans you cunt. Awful as always.


Surely can't blame him for that?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Webb is so bad....


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

5 yellows = Ivan misses Everton game, faak


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Carrick and Young have been awful, but Giggs has been the worst. At least one of Pogba/Scholes has to come on soon.

De Gea and Cech both having solid games. Evans :


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Magsimus said:


> Surely can't blame him for that?


OG is an OG :viera And I despise Evans.


----------



## God™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Evra is such a cunt. Spends more time bitching than defending.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

4 seasons in a row a Stamford Bridge screwjob. Lovely.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Evra was awful for the goal. How are you going to let Sturridge beat you in such a tight space?

Cahill should have seen red. Not a pen though, it was outside the box.

Chelsea fans have been terrible. The only thing they are doing is booing Rio which is disgraceful. How about you support the team and forget about everything else?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Wow, what a shocking first half from United, who haven't turned up it seems. I hope Fergie is giving some of them (Young, Carrick, Giggs, Evans and Evra) the hair dryer treatment. Valencia and Rafael have been great first half, Rooney has been anonymous and Welbeck has worked hard but hasn't received much. Carrick's passing has been rubbish and he hasn't been going in for challenges. Giggs has been the worst though, his poor form continues. Such terrible passing.

Evans has been shit, his defending has been laughable. He's never scored a goal for United but scores for Chelsea, nice. Evra has been decent going forward but has left so much space for Chelsea to attack on the right wing. Ferdinand and Rafael have been our better defenders.

We've been poor moving the ball, created only a couple of good chances and that all happened after Chelsea went 1-0 up. We need to pick it up second half and start utilizing the wings more. It's like United don't even realise that Chelsea have a weakened back four.

Young deserved a yellow for his blatant dive. Webb is having an awful game.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Pfft, like United have never been fortunate before

And don't worry, im sure Fergie is sucking Webb's dick as we speak


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Redknapp and Neville don't think it was a red card, because Welbeck was pushing it away from goal. And it was outside the box.

That's enough clarification for me :troll


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Yeah that


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ashley Young is not United quality IMO. Not a fan of his at all.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

What a strike from Mata


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

MATA un fucking real. Credit goes Torres. 

Lol United.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Good goal, don't see us coming back now tbh

Fucking hell, they're all over us ATM


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Not screamed that loud in ages - what a fucking goal 

#MYWORD


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Great cross by Torres, took out all the man utd defenders, and technique by mata


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Best game of our season.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

United - U wish game was called off bro??


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

This could end up as a hammering.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

This is delicious. 

United have forgotten how to defend.

LOL Evra, how is he captain?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I take back what I said about Giggs, i'd say Evra has been even worse.

Apart from de Gea. Obviously at fault for all 3 goals. Yet again. Worse than Taibi.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Silent Alarm said:


> Savic is playing? United need to take advantage of the points City are going to drop tonight.


how's that working out


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I never want to see Ashley Young play for United again.

The Mata goal came from him and Giggs running into each other.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> I take back what I said about Giggs, i'd say Evra has been even worse.
> 
> Apart from *de Gea. Obviously at fault for all 3 goals*. Yet again. Worse than Taibi.


Are you joking?


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

This is truly the end of an era for Man United. They are so far from what they used to be in previous years. Their midfield and defense are atrocious.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Chelsea haven't even been that great, that's what's so funny. They're 3-0 up down to some shit defending. Evra has been abysmal and didn't shut Torres down and for the third goal, well... we are shit at defending on set pieces.

Thank fuck Young is gone. He was terrible.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Big_Man said:


> Are oyu joking?


:troll


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

very soft penalty


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Strikers tackle.... faak


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



ABKiss said:


> This is truly the end of an era for Man United. They are so far from what they used to be in previous years. Their midfield and defense are atrocious.


yeah 3 points off the top, we wont make europe at this rate


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

COME ON! What a penalty.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Comeback on?


----------



## MovedManc

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Evra has been awful all season. He has to be the only left back in the world that is unable to be both 'left' and 'back' at the same time. It's either one or the other for him and it's fucking up our entire defensive shape


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> yeah 3 points off the top, we wont make europe at this rate


If you want to settle for being second, third or below in the upcoming years, good for you. But you have to admit that your midfield and defense are shit


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*

LOL at Rafael coming off before Giggs. Fucking joke.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

WTF? Why is Rafael going off? Should have been Giggs


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



ABKiss said:


> If you want to settle for being second, third or below in the upcoming years, good for you. But you have to admit that your midfield and defense are shit


We're missing our 2 best CB's.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Malouda is such a prat


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Fucking hell I thought this game was gonna get interesting in the 2nd half as well. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

lmao @ Webb, two more bad decisions, neither were penalties.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

fucking scumbag


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Another penalty! YES


----------



## MovedManc

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



ABKiss said:


> If you want to settle for being second, third or below in the upcoming years, good for you. But you have to admit that your midfield and defense are shit


They're not what they were, but they're mainly injury ravaged.
No Lindegaard, Vidic, Jones, Anderson, Cleverley or Nani.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao Howard Webb.

3-4 plz.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

This is so laughable from a neutral point of view.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

COME ON

Pile it on!


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Oh, I've pissed off the United army, I know that you're missing a lot of players but still... This United side looks weaker than ever, injuries or not.

But you can always count on this man.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Could Martin Tyler be loving this anymore? Need Wilkins there to counter Chelsea - United bias


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Just. Fucking. Shoot


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> lmao @ Webb, two more bad decisions, neither were penalties.


Are you serious?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

How was Welbeck's a penalty?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> Are you serious?


lmao, doesn't surprise me at all you think otherwise.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Welbeck's wasn't a penalty but Young's was in the 1st half


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

We are easily the worst team in the league from corners.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Need more proof Sky love United?

"This could be a famous victory - but currently, Chelsea lead"


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

3-3 fuck me. :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Fucking Helll what a second half


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I can't believe even we pulled that off. Scholes for the winner please


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Penny for your thoughts, AVB?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Haven't been this pissed off since Chelsea v Barca 09, when we had 4 pens turned down


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao :lmao :lmao Chelsea


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Torres to score the winner. Or Miss a sitter right at the end 

Either one would be hilarious.

:lmao Chelsea fans walking out


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Bullet to be sent to Webb


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I'm pretty damn sure the reason Webb sucked in the first half and gave nothing to United was due to them not paying his salary for that week. 

Got paid at half time and everything seems to be back to normal again.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

What a comeback....

better than Liverpool 3-3 AC Milan 8*D

obviously much better than Newcastle 4-4 Arsenal :side:


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

WHAT A SAVE!


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Great save


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Great save by De Gea.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Shitttt what a save from De Gea. If he missed that it would have been 4 - 3


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

De Gea just saved u the game but damn Mata is good


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Solid performance capped off by two absolutely sublime saves from De Gea at the end. The save off Mata's free kick is one of my favourite moments of the season.

lmao @ Chelsea


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Still not better than our comeback 8*D

Great 2nd half of football though I gotta admit. Even with all the shtick he gets you gotta hand it too De Gea he saved United twice there right at the death of it.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

*Chelsea aren't worth a 4th place finish after that. *


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Whose the poster you said de Gea should be dropped for the rest of the season??

two fucking brilliant saves in the last minutes


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



ABKiss said:


> If you want to settle for being second, third or below in the upcoming years, good for you. But you have to admit that your midfield and defense are shit


Could be worse. Their future could be Alex song, Francis Coquelin, Alex Chambershit, Karl Jenkinson and Ignasi Miquel.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Danny Welbeck cheating twat. Should have been sent off for the dive. Games like todays make you wonder if televised games are just fixed for the headlines.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

soft penalty to welbeck changed the game.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Edgehead 26 said:


> How was Welbeck's a penalty?





Seb said:


> lmao, doesn't surprise me at all you think otherwise.


Talking about Evra's, how could anyone say that wasn't a penalty.

Welbeck one was very soft. Webb had a mare.

Can't complain about a point under the circumstances. Hopefully we learned what the horrible flaws in this team are. Evra is done. Finito. Ashley Young is not good enough, not even close. Evans is still a ticking time bomb and our reliance on Giggs/Scholes is becoming sad and now costly, Giggs was brutal today.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I hope De Gea gets some respect from his team mates for those saves, top class.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Well, glad I stayed up for that. One of the worst reffing performances of the season, but entertaining nonetheless.



Rockhead said:


> Best game of our season.


:terry


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> Could be worse. Their future could be Alex song, Francis Coquelin, Alex Chambershit, Karl Jenkinson and Ignasi Miquel.


8*D


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> Talking about Evra's, how could anyone say that wasn't a penalty.
> 
> Welbeck one was very soft. Webb had a mare.
> 
> Can't complain about a point under the circumstances. Hopefully we learned what the horrible flaws in this team are. Evra is done. Finito. Ashley Young is not good enough, not even close. Evans is still a ticking time bomb and our reliance on Giggs/Scholes is becoming sad and now costly, Giggs was brutal today.


Talk about overreacting after one game. Evra has had a great season and this was Young's first game back


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

WE'LL NEVER DIIIIIIE, WE'LL NEVER DIE 8*D.

Truth is we dropped points in the race but it feels like a win really. Webb was all over the shop today. Fails to punish Cahill early on, could have easily given Young a penalty. The Evra decision was correct but Welbeck's was the same as Johnson yesterday. He's a fucking shit ref.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Just give us 4th place and be done with it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Big_Man said:


> Talk about overreacting after one game. *Evra has had a great season* and this was Young's first game back


say what


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

United can never ever speak about refs favouring us anymore. Never.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Big_Man said:


> Evra has had a great season


It certainly wasn't this season though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> United can never ever speak about refs favouring us anymore. Never.


i'd say it was about equal after the cahill foul early on, welbeck one wasnt a pen, but the evra one was


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

First pen looked soft to me but i'll wait on the replay.



Joel said:


> United can never ever speak about refs favouring us anymore. Never.


What about Barca fans?






:andres

:troll


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Big_Man said:


> Talk about overreacting after one game. *Evra has had a great season* and this was Young's first game back


Is this real life?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> Could be worse. Their future could be *Alex song, Francis Coquelin, Alex Chambershit*, Karl Jenkinson and Ignasi Miquel.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Danny Welbeck cheating twat. Should have been sent off for the dive. Games like todays make you wonder if televised games are just fixed for the headlines.


Why do you even support Arsenal? fpalm


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> First pen looked soft to me but i'll wait on the replay.
> 
> 
> 
> What about Barca fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :andres
> 
> :troll


Good times.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Scholes was fantastic when he came on, he's such a steady player to have when everyone else is trying to push forward. Valencia was quite disappointing against Bosingwa I thought, he did alright but I expected him to tear that shithouse apart. Giggs had a terrible first half but he drastically improved after the break. Rooney was all over the pitch today, getting involved with everything and played much better than he has done recently.

I'd like Evra to be killed. Rio is very questionable himself these days - he just seemed out of it at times. Thankfully, besides the first goal, Sturridge is the only person playing football (not named Theo) who has worse decision making than Nani. Mata was a very bright point for them and I actually thought Torres played alright apart from being scared of shooting.

Happy with the result, obviously.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Torres confidence looks shot. He's seven yards out and he dilly-dallys on the ball when he had the chance to kill the game.

Thanks, Ladyboy.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Thought Webb was going to take the penalties himself. How many more times does he have to do this to United before the FA look into it? Really?

Whatever, thought we was going to get our asses kicked tbh, still proud of the blues. Cech, Ivan, Mata were all very good for us, Bosingwa was competent at LB, Cahill did well after his first tackle and nearly won it at the end. 

AVB tells Sturridge to go back, striker makes a strikers tackle and gives away a penalty.

AVB wants to shut up shop, decides to do it at 3-2 instead of 3-0.

AVB wants Romeu to come on pitch. Takes of Sturridge instead of Malouda.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Thought Webb was going to take the penalties himself. How many more times does he have to do this to United before the FA look into it? Really?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Webb was terrible! We should have had 3 pens :torres


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> i'd say it was about equal after the cahill foul early on, welbeck one wasnt a pen, but the evra one was


Cahill's foul is a free kick and a booking. Fair enough he missed that, but he missed a foul on Torres seconds before that.

He booked Torres for no reason.

Doesn't book Young for constantly diving.

The Welbeck penalty was ridiculous.

Your third goal came from a throw in that should have been our throw in...

Just a pitiful performance. However, it doesn't hide the fact that we blew a 3 goal lead at home. Malouda is a joke. Romeu came on and was awful. Gave no help to the defence. Torres needs to stop being a bitch and shoot (apart from that, good game). Luiz can't be losing his man like that. Awful defending. Sturridge is not intelligent. And he's playing shit.

Fucking Bosingwa had a better game than half the team. Even Meireles' awful passing was not the issue today. This is terrible and I struggle to see how we will bounce back from this.

AVB is not serious leaving Malouda on for the whole game though.



Seb said:


> First pen looked soft to me but i'll wait on the replay.
> 
> 
> 
> What about Barca fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :andres
> 
> :troll


:sad:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Why do you even support Arsenal? fpalm


Love the club not the currant youngsters. Do you like EVERY player at whatever club you support??


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

De Gea always has one of these games where he looks amazing, I recall he had one earlier on in the season last year but I forget against who. 

I cannot believe Chelsea let that victory slip through their hands. The second penalty was obviously unfair, but that third goal was just such a poor defending. 

United have some very tough fixtures ahead though and City are looking like they are regaining their form from a January slump.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres

Should have scored today. Can tell his confidence is completly gone at this stage.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

There could have possibly been only one thing running through David Luiz's head as he watched Hernandez run around him and decided not to mark him for the third goal.

"I have to go now, my planet needs me."


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Silent Alarm said:


>


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

United-Liverpool and Villa-City next week, will United be top at the end of the week?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> Love the club not the currant youngsters. Do you like EVERY player at whatever club you support??


I'm an Arsenal fan too. No I don't like every player but you're hating on those three? Not exactly good timing considering they all played superb yesterday.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> *Could be worse. Their future could be Alex song, Francis Coquelin, Alex Chambershit, Karl Jenkinson and Ignasi Miquel.*
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Danny Welbeck cheating twat. Should have been sent off for the dive. Games like todays make you wonder if televised games are just fixed for the headlines.


Oh shut up. Alex Song is one of the best defensive midfielders in the league, Coquelin looks like a great prospect and Chamberlain has been great thus far. Give Miquel and Jenkinson some time, they can turn out to be good players.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> Love the club not the currant youngsters. Do you like EVERY player at whatever club you support??


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:javy:javy:javy:javy:javy:javy:javy:javy:javy:javy


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



JEKingOfKings said:


> United-Liverpool and Villa-City next week, will United be top at the end of the week?


Let me answer that for you 










Suarez to own shit and make Evra his bitch plz :side:


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

A draw by Liverpool next week would be some sweet trolling.

A win by Liverpool with LUIS scoring the winner would be the most astronomically epic win of all time.

:suarez1


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



EGame said:


> A draw by Liverpool next week would be some sweet trolling.
> 
> A win by Liverpool with LUIS scoring the winner would be the most astronomically epic win of all time.
> 
> :suarez1


He' back already?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Gunner back to spewing his hyperbole bollocks as usual i see. 

Thank you howard webb great result in the end :hb


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Hopefully we can get a win next week against Everton - if we do that I think we can get our 4 point lead back, with Sunderland v Arsenal, United v Liverpool and Tottenham v Newcastle. Should have BIG JT and LAMPS back hopefully for that

When does the african cup finish? The sooner we get Drogba back the better


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Gunner you have been talking some rubbish, surely you have to give Oxlade-Chamberlain some credit.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Big_Man said:


> He' back already?


Yup hes' back tomorrow night against Spurs.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



steamed hams said:


> Gunner you have been talking some rubbish, surely you have to give Oxlade-Chamberlain some credit.


for what? 



Edgehead 26 said:


> When does the african cup finish? The sooner we get Drogba back the better


Feb 10th



Overrated said:


> Gunner back to spewing his hyperbole bollocks as usual i see.
> 
> Thank you howard webb great result in the end :hb


Whats bollocks? Everything i say is spot on. Thats why we're 6th not 1st.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Edgehead 26 said:


> When does the african cup finish? The sooner we get Drogba back the better


But he sucks.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

You'll also get Kalunho back :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> But he sucks.


Let me ask you this then. Would you rather the Drog or :torres


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Hopefully clevereley is back for next week, dont know about jones and smalling


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Wow, what a game. My brain felt like it was ready to implode, especially at 3-0 down from some of the most woeful defending by United. The first goal was courtesy of Evra's poor defensive display as was the second. Why he left such a HUGE gap for Torres to have the time to deliver a beautiful cross into the box for Mata to unleash a fantastic volley for the second goal, I'll never know. Evra is still great in attack and can cause the opposition fullbacks problems but when it comes time for him to defend, he doesn't know how to. He had a few good games when it came to defending at the start of the season and also away to Arsenal a week back but overall, he's still a shit defender and has been for two years now.

The third Chelsea goal was once again, poor marking from Evra. He lost Luiz so easily as there wasn't anything Ferdinand or De Gea could do. At 3-0 down, I thought that was it, game over. However, United started to show some resurgence going forward and really picked things up and controlled the midfield a lot better and moved the ball well. We also started to create a lot more on the wings, which we should have done really in the first half. Carrick had a much better second half and his one pass out to Giggs on the left was superb. Bringing off Rafael baffled me as he had a great game in defence and really only made one mistake all game. Hernandez comes on when really, he should have started. Some United posters predicted he would have caused the Chelsea defence a lot more problems than Welbeck (albeit, having another solid performance) and he did just that.

The first penalty in my opinion, was a penalty. He clipped Evra's ankle, therefore, it's a penalty. Rooney unleashed a brilliant penalty, his best one from the spot... ever. The second penalty was very soft but it makes up for the one that should have been given on Young. Speaking of Young, he was shocking. I'll give him time though as he's just come back from injury and fingers crossed, his form picks up again.

The Cahill foul first half I thought was a penalty until I saw the replay... it was definitely outside the box. Could have got a red though Cahill for that but Webb all game, was atrocious.

The third goal was great play between Valencia, Welbeck, Rooney, Giggs and Hernandez. Giggs, who was shit first half and part of the second half, gained another assist with a good cross to Chicharito, who lost Luiz with ease. A fantastic comeback from United who I believe, deserved something out of it. They started off the better team and were unfortunate to go down 1-0 (even though that was down to poor defending) and their start to the second half was pathetic. However, they didn't have a breakdown and didn't give up, they fought back and deserved to get something out of the game.

Rooney deserved Man of the Match; played his best match since the City game and really linked up well with Welbeck, Hernandez, Carrick, Scholes and Giggs. He worked very hard and scored two penalties. He was tremendous throughout after being anonymous for the first half. Welbeck was solid, Hernandez was great, Valencia worked hard but it's a shame he didn't test Bosingwa much. He did beat him a couple of times but sometimes he chose not to, which was a shame. Giggs improved after playing shit for 60 odd minutes, Carrick got better as time went on and Scholes was fascinating to watch. Some of his passes were enthrilling to watch and he really helped lift us in the midfield area.

Rafael and Ferdinand were solid while Evra and Evans were shocking. I think Evra needs to be dropped now. I know he's been made our captain since Vidic got injured (who we really need back as it's obvious how disorganised we can be at the back without him) but he's made so many flaws these past two seasons. It's all well going forward but his main duty is to defend and he can't seem to do that, especially in a lot of the big games. Give Fabio a chance I'd say and rest Evra... who does need one as he's played a lot of matches for us this season. As for Evans, his worst game in a while. He made so many poor defensive decisions today that could have cost us. 

De Gea looked unconfident at the start but he really showed at the end of the game what a superb goalkeeper he can be. He did better on some of the Chelsea corners but his shot stopping is fantastic. That save from the Mata freekick has to be the best save of the season thus far. It was going into the top right corner and he got a good hand to it to keep it out. He also made another great save from that Cahill shot, which he managed to just tip over the bar. I'm hoping that does his confidence the world of good and it continues. The comments about him being dropped for the rest of the season were a joke... he needs time to settle. He saved us at the end there.

A fun game to watch for the neutral I bet. Good stuff.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Let me ask you this then. Would you rather the Drog or :torres


It honestly doesn't matter. They both are terrible. Drogba doesn't have the fire anymore, whilst Torres doesn't have the talent anymore.

We need a new striker, as I'm starting to even doubt Sturridge.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

i recomend they sign Schmelzer in the summer to replace Evra.

He's completley lost out there.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> It honestly doesn't matter. They both are terrible. Drogba doesn't have the fire anymore, whilst Torres doesn't have the talent anymore.
> 
> We need a new striker, as I'm starting to even doubt Sturridge.


Would be nice to see AVB give Lukaku a look, but he barely does. At this rate we are gonna have to rely on Kalou to be our top striker.


And just for the record fuck off Malouda, please leave in the summer.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> It honestly doesn't matter. They both are terrible. Drogba doesn't have the fire anymore, whilst Torres doesn't have the talent anymore.
> 
> We need a new striker, as I'm starting to even doubt Sturridge.


Let's be real here. Drogba would have punished United had he got the same opportunity Torres had.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> for what?


He's not world class but he is one of our better players at the moment.

Surly you can see that?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Fabregas said:


> He's not world class but he is one of our better players at the moment.
> 
> Surly you can see that?


He isnt though. As ive pointed out.

A good player would have controlled and brought the ball down when practically 1 on 1 with bogdan.
A good player would be able to do more than just kick the ball 10 yards in front of him and run on to it.
A good player doesnt drift out of the game for 85 minutes.
A good player tracks back all the time not just when he can be arsed.
A good player makes himself available to recieve passes fro the midfield.
A good player runs with his head up.
A good player can keep crosses on the pitch.

Alex Oxlade Chambershite does none of this. If he was greek no1 would be batting an eyelid at his 'talent'


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

the ox is playing well, of course he is being over hyped it's britain and he's under the age of 21. 

according to the media he will win us the euros. 

but to give him credit, he's playing well, linking with van persie.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> lmao @ Webb, two more bad decisions, neither were penalties.


The first one was a clear penalty, the second one was arguable, neither was a bad decision. There were however two bad decisions in the first half, where we should have had another penalty and a free kick at the edge of the area.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Saying stuff like he will win us the Euro's is stupid and overhyped no doubt but how Gunner can say he's out and out shite is beyond me. Then again Gunner believes that 3/4 of the Arsenal squad are unworthy of their places.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



W.4.E said:


> the ox is playing well, of course he is being over hyped it's britain and he's under the age of 21.
> 
> according to the media he will win us the euros.
> 
> but to give him credit, he's playing well, linking with van persie.


Yesterday he did. 1 pass vs man utd he did. for 12m though id have rather had a real player in Scott Sinclair and had 11m left over to sign a decent defensive mid like umm Scott Parker for 5M and still had 6M left.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Saying stuff like he will win us the Euro's is stupid and overhyped no doubt but how Gunner can say he's out and out shite is beyond me. Then again Gunner believes that 3/4 of the Arsenal squad are unworthy of their places.


Compared to other winger he is shite. this 'developing' bollocks adds to it. if he's still developing tell the prick to f#k off back to a sh't club. Oh wait he's at 1.

And 
Fabianksi
Mannone
Almunia
Djourou
Jenkinson
Squillaci
Gibbs
Santos
Arshavin
Rosicky
Diaby
Denilson (still paying his wages)
Song
Bendtner (still paying his wages)
Pingpong dodgy knees
Park chu not quite young
Chamakh
Walcott

all unworthy of being in a squad that for the last 6 years has being built to win the title.

leaving
Szczney
Sagna TV, Per, Kos 
Arteta, Wilshere, Ramsey (when he's not burnt out) 
RVP
as the only players worth keeping if we seriously want to be a big club.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Djourou & Song are still worthy if you ask me. Haven't seen much of Gibbs to make a comment. Guys like Walcott, Santos & Jenkinson are good for rotation and depth, not first team though I'll admit. Same goes for Almunia in the short term if something ever happens to Chezzer. The fact that you would keep Per but kick all of those other guys out astounds me. Arteta is another guy good for depth but at a team like Arsenal shouldn't be a full time starter. Sub at most I'll say. The Other 8 I'll agree with. I would also keep a hold of AOC & Frimpong. Both are not World Class but they show good signs. Arshavin, Camakh and Rocisky to het as far away from the squad as possible though.

Also you forgot Gervinho who just needs to work on his final pass and he is an instant starter.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Djourou & Song are still worthy if you ask me. Haven't seen much of Gibbs to make a comment. Guys like Walcott, Santos & Jenkinson are good for rotation and depth, not first team though I'll admit. Same goes for Almunia in the short term if something ever happens to Chezzer. The fact that you would keep Per but kick all of those other guys out astounds me. Arteta is another guy good for depth but at a team like Arsenal shouldn't be a full time starter. Sub at most I'll say. The Other 8 I'll agree with. I would also keep a hold of AOC & Frimpong. Both are not World Class but they show good signs. Arshavin, Camakh and Rocisky to het as far away from the squad as possible though.
> 
> Also you forgot Gervinho who just needs to work on his final pass and he is an instant starter.


Indeed Gervinho can stay.

Pingpong dodgy knees is just a thug not needed by us. Empty space would make more impact. When wolves fans think your good that when you know all you can do is foul. Want him as far away from the club as possible.

djourou is wank. Should never be allowed to play for the club again. Makes too many mistakes even when on 'form'

For 50k a week Almunia is just a flapping mistake waiting to happen.

you havent seen much of gibbs because he gets injured sleeping. He's in the wrong career and needs to just retire before his legs fall off. When on pitch he cant stay on his feet has no balance when turning whatsoever and it costs us goals. To think he was a Wenger personal choice says all we need to know about why he doesnt go looking at players anymore.

Jenkinson is isnt as good as yennaris is not needed even for rotation if he ever plays again it will be too soon. i dont like wishing players injured but if he ever gets on the pitch for us again i may just be forced to rip myself off from 80 quid just to go dropkick him in the face for being shit.

Walcott is another nothing footballer he isnt a winger as he cant cross and isnt a striker as he cant shoot. just needs to go.

Santos might be good cover as an attacking option but his defensive skills leave alot to be desired another player who id rather play with 10 than play with.

Per Mertesacker is exactly what we need. He does very well vs the physical strikers. so is useful to have just to play vs the sunderland, stokes, bolton, wolves etc who just hoof it and hope for the best because he rarely loses a header. But playing vs good teams is dangerous because he cant turn and has less pace than an army tank.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> Jenkinson is isnt as good as yennaris is not needed even for rotation if he ever plays again it will be too soon. *i dont like wishing players injured but if he ever gets on the pitch for us again i may just be forced to rip myself off from 80 quid just to go dropkick him in the face for being shit.*


:lmao

Another classic Gunner quote.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Gunner are you one of those fans who boo players like Arshavin and Chamakh when they come off the bench to play??


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> Compared to other winger he is shite. this 'developing' bollocks adds to it. if he's still developing tell the prick to f#k off back to a sh't club. Oh wait he's at 1.
> 
> And
> Fabianksi
> Mannone
> Almunia
> Djourou
> Jenkinson
> Squillaci
> Gibbs
> Santos
> Arshavin
> Rosicky
> Diaby
> Denilson (still paying his wages)
> Song
> Bendtner (still paying his wages)
> Pingpong dodgy knees
> Park chu not quite young
> Chamakh
> Walcott
> 
> all unworthy of being in a squad that for the last 6 years has being built to win the title.
> 
> leaving
> Szczney
> Sagna TV, Per, Kos
> Arteta, Wilshere, Ramsey (when he's not burnt out)
> RVP
> as the only players worth keeping if we seriously want to be a big club.


I actually agree with most of that.

But I still think you need to be patient with Ox, he is adding something to the team right now and is a much better option than Walcott. I know for 12mil you'd probably rather see a proven player with experience but thats just not the way Wenger does things anymore.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I just saw the final scoreline again and I'm even more disgusted. I wish Gunner was a Chelsea supporter right now. I need someone to rant with about this fucking team


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Fabregas said:


> I actually agree with most of that.
> 
> But I still think you need to be patient with Ox, he is adding something to the team right now and is a much better option than Walcott. I know for 12mil you'd probably rather see a proven player with experience but thats just not the way Wenger does things anymore.


We dont have time though. We miss out on champions league we lose £35m straight away and when prize money is part of turnover and our profits without transfers are tiny (£800,000) that £35M needs come from somewhere i.e RVP and Walcott being sold.

It makes no sense for a side with no depth to buy to build for the future. buy for now or we might not have a future.



Overrated said:


> Gunner are you one of those fans who boo players like Arshavin and Chamakh when they come off the bench to play??


Nopes i will never and have never booed a single player during a game. 1st minute to 90th minute they get my full support regoardless of how i rate their usefulness or talent level. 

I love Andrei Arshavin he is wasted at us through bad tactics. If we had him playing behind the strikers centrally with 2 defensive midfielder behind him to cover he would be quality. but playing on the wing he doesnt have the engine to play there he cant cross and isnt exactly blessed with pace. He's quick but nothing special. Its Arsene Wengers fault Arshavin has failed at Arsenal. Not Arshavins. But to do that tactic it would also mean either moving RVP outwide like for Holland as him dropping back into the space Arshavin needs wouldnt work and as seen this year RVP through the middle and fit is untouchable so sorry Andrei i love you to bits but your just not need by this particular team.

And same with Chamakh. You dont sign a striker who scores 80% of his goals with his head and put him in a side with nobody who can cross that like to play to feet. Again its not Chamakhs fault he hasnt done well. You sign players to fit to a system not make up a system and play everyone out of position because it worked when you signed Lauren and moved him from Right Wing to Right Back. and Henry from a winger to a striker who cut in from the wing anyway. Oh and personal fave moved a World Cup winner from the right wing to left wing so he could cut inside easier and play as probably the best attacking midfielder ive ever seen (Pires).


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

the draw today makes the liverpool game next week a must win game, will be a very hostile atmosphere


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Fabianksi : can stay as second keeper.
Almunia : can stay as third or second keeper.
Djourou : we need 4 defenders so he can stay as back up.
Jenkinson : still young, needs time.
Squillaci : get the fuck out.
Gibbs : injury prone and average player = should leave.
Santos : back up solution = bench
Arshavin : should play behind the striker not on the wings since Wenger is too stubborn he should leave.
Rosicky : better than Ramsey at the moment so we should keep him.
Diaby : injury prone but great when fit... Tough choice.
Denilson (still paying his wages) = awful, needs to leave.
Song : our best defensive midfielder, with Coquelin as back up. We're good.
Bendtner (still paying his wages) : needs to leave but is better than Chamakh.
Frimpong : loan him again next season.
Park : should give him a chance, he can't be worse than Chamakh. I'm sure he'll have an opportunity once Henry leaves.
Chamakh : needs to get the fuck out of Arsenal FC.
Walcott : needs to stay, no question. Even he is inconsistent.
Coquelin : we have to keep him, he looks like a great prospect imo.
Miquel : still young, needs time, he could turn out to be a decent player.

We need to have squad depth. Saying that we have to get rid of all these players is RIDICULOUS.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



ABKiss said:


> Fabianksi : can stay as second keeper. *no. a second keeper needs to be able to perform when called upon*
> Almunia : can stay as third or second keeper. *why waste such a big contract on such an average goalkeeper??*
> Djourou : we need 4 defenders so he can stay as back up. *high contract, no talent replace.*
> Jenkinson : still young, needs time. *shoot in the head and bury under the next statue no1 will care*
> Squillaci : get the fuck out.
> Gibbs : injury prone and average player = should leave.
> Santos : back up solution = bench *high contract could be used on someone who is actually a left back*
> Arshavin : should play behind the striker not on the wings since Wenger is too stubborn he should leave.
> Rosicky : better than Ramsey at the moment so we should keep him. *massive wages. incosistant. top earners should be the top talent not frail indifferent wastes of space*
> Diaby : injury prone but great when fit... Tough choice. *great?? when he's had 1 good game in his career only plays well when playing behind strikers not what we need. another 50k a week waste*
> Denilson (still paying his wages) = awful, needs to leave.
> Song : our best defensive midfielder, with Coquelin as back up. We're good. *he isnt a defensive mid though he doesnt know the meaning of the word hold.*
> Bendtner (still paying his wages) : needs to leave but is better than Chamakh.
> Frimpong : loan him again next season.
> Park : should give him a chance, he can't be worse than Chamakh. I'm sure he'll have an opportunity once Henry leaves. *when someone hasnt had a real chance in 6 months you know he must be shit. *
> Chamakh : needs to get the fuck out of Arsenal FC.
> Walcott : needs to stay, no question. Even he is inconsistent. *will only stay for 85k a week. waste if we give in *
> Coquelin : we have to keep him, he looks like a great prospect imo.
> Miquel : still young, needs time, he could turn out to be a decent player.
> 
> We need to have squad depth. Saying that we have to get rid of all these players is RIDICULOUS.


its not ridiciluos its called highlighting the reasons why we are 6th.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> We dont have time though. We miss out on champions league we lose £35m straight away and when prize money is part of turnover and our profits without transfers are tiny (£800,000) that £35M needs come from somewhere i.e RVP and Walcott being sold.
> 
> It makes no sense for a side with no depth to buy to build for the future. buy for now or we might not have a future.
> 
> 
> 
> Nopes i will never and have never booed a single player during a game. 1st minute to 90th minute they get my full support regoardless of how i rate their usefulness or talent level.
> 
> I love Andrei Arshavin he is wasted at us through bad tactics. If we had him playing behind the strikers centrally with 2 defensive midfielder behind him to cover he would be quality. but playing on the wing he doesnt have the engine to play there he cant cross and isnt exactly blessed with pace. He's quick but nothing special. Its Arsene Wengers fault Arshavin has failed at Arsenal. Not Arshavins. But to do that tactic it would also mean either moving RVP outwide like for Holland as him dropping back into the space Arshavin needs wouldnt work and as seen this year RVP through the middle and fit is untouchable so sorry Andrei i love you to bits but your just not need by this particular team.
> 
> And same with Chamakh. You dont sign a striker who scores 80% of his goals with his head and put him in a side with nobody who can cross that like to play to feet. Again its not Chamakhs fault he hasnt done well. You sign players to fit to a system not make up a system and play everyone out of position because it worked when you signed Lauren and moved him from Right Wing to Right Back. and Henry from a winger to a striker who cut in from the wing anyway. Oh and personal fave moved a World Cup winner from the right wing to left wing so he could cut inside easier and play as probably the best attacking midfielder ive ever seen (Pires).


Thats surprising as your posts are always so negative, I agree with you completely on your points about Arshavin and Chamakh though.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> I just saw the final scoreline again and I'm even more disgusted. I wish Gunner was a Chelsea supporter right now. I need someone to rant with about this fucking team


I'll join you 

This is so fucking frustrating


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Craig Burley, who works for ESPN who have been hammering de Gea all season, said the save from Mata's freekick was 'bread and butter' for a goalkeeper fpalm


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Craig Burley is a miserable bastard anyway. He's always whinging during games; did so in an FA Cup match between Birmingham/Wolves where they announced over the PA the crowd attendance and Burley went and criticised that, saying he's never understood why and was going on saying "let's all go to the game to hear the crowd attendance". Miserable sod, never liked him.

AVB was not happy during that Match of the Day interview. He didn't like it when the interviewer/commentator said United were the better team.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Strange Q but... Why does Alex McCleish always look like he has been crying?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Great hit by PAPISS. 

Good to see Oliver Bernard's got a new job, as a translator.

Danny Guthers, the white Xavi.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Cheers webb, crap performance imo basic defending and we would have won, but good 2nd half as far as entertainment goes, great saves from de gea at the end.

Cock out for chico, my reaction when he scored was hfgbkjfh[fdhhjgdfjobfd[tfgjftglhdrl;sholyshit, classic united comeback, rooney's first pena was a class finish.

Lolz chelsea fans booing rio. Not looking forward to pool next week but oh well never been so tense watching a united team than i am this season defence is shambles at times.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Again some of the media dont want to give any credit to de Gea, despite making 2 outstanding saves in stoppage time, The Sun, who ran with the doughnut story for about 5 days running, gave him 5 out of 10 for todays match


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Bring back VDS imo.

Can't we magically get cleverley, fletch circa 2009 and vidic back for the pool game, if only eh.

VDS

Raf
Smalling
Vidic
Evra

Scholes
Fletch
Clev

Valencia
Rooney
Nani

:mark:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> Again some of the media dont want to give any credit to de Gea, despite making 2 outstanding saves in stoppage time, The Sun, who ran with the doughnut story for about 5 days running, gave him 5 out of 10 for todays match


I don't know how they can give him 5. The save from Mata was top drawer, a great reach, but the one from Cahill was right at him. That was bread & butter.

Chelsea fans were a fucking disgrace for booing Rio. Terry could give their whole family aids and they'd defend the low life scum bag, then blame their family members for letting him throw one up them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Nige™;10984027 said:


> I don't know how they can give him 5. The save from Mata was top drawer, a great reach, but the one from Cahill was right at him. That was bread & butter.
> 
> Chelsea fans were a fucking disgrace for booing Rio. Terry could give their whole family aids and they'd defend the low life scum bag, then blame their family members for letting him throw one up them.



Booing rio was ridiculous. No doubt they were chants aswell they are probably getting back to their national front roots.


----------



## God™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

It's kind of sad that Bosingwa played better at LB than in his natural position. Probably because he couldn't run down the pitch to put in awful crosses while forgetting to defend.

Ivanovic was great, I thought. Quality defender and a shame about that terrible penalty he "conceded."

Great goal from Mata and excellent delivery from Torres. It's a shame we don't have someone who can deliver like that on a consistent basis from the right.

Malouda was absolute dog shit today. The less I talk about it the better.

As soon as the second penalty was scored you just knew United would equalize. It's a shame it had to come from such pathetic defending. We could have at least made them earn it.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> its not ridiciluos its called highlighting the reasons why we are 6th.


Every top team in the PL has players on the bench who are paid high wages. That's called squad depth, therefore most of your arguments are invalid.

unk2


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Christ that's a new low for Gunner. Song is one of the best DMFs in the league. Coquelin is one of the brightest talents on these shores who has performed well in any role, if he was English he'd be getting crazy hype. AOC being criticzed is hilarious too. Jenk was good beforehis injury and has cost us dearly with no natural FBs here. The criticism he has got has been unfounded nonsense. Miquel won't male it here IMO but he has filled in well whenever needed.

If you want to criticize players look at Arshavin, Djourou, Theo at times, Gervinho poor finishing, Sczcesny recent form, Wenger's numerous poor decisions.

I bet you're one of those mugs who criticized the signing of one unknown Laurent Koscielny. Look at him now.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Did Howard Webb win man of the match? Because he should have.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Rush said:


> Did Howard Webb win man of the match? Because he should have.


Just saw the goals from the Man Utd game, second one wasn't a pen.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

No MOTM for webb but fergie has extended his deal, now on 100k a week.

I thought 2nd one wasn't a pen but one of lads i was watching with (pool fan thought it was lmao and wanted united to win)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



JakeC_91 said:


> Strange Q but... Why does Alex McCleish always look like he has been crying?


cos he manages villa


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Apparently Capello is mad about BIGOT MAN being stripped of the captaincy.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Apparently Capello is mad about BIGOT MAN being stripped of the captaincy.


Yeah, the news broke at midnight. I was going to post it earlier but I was watching the Superbowl. Yes, I'm a traitor.



> Fabio Capello disagrees with FA over Terry captaincy decision


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/16899940















Stand by your BIG MAN. :terry


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

ENGLAND'S LION, THE LEADER OF MEN


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*






MOAR PENALTIES. MOAR.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> Compared to other winger he is shite. this 'developing' bollocks adds to it. if he's still developing tell the prick to f#k off back to a sh't club. Oh wait he's at 1.
> 
> And
> *Fabianksi
> Mannone
> Almunia*
> *Djourou*
> Jenkinson
> *Squillaci
> Gibbs*
> Santos
> Arshavin
> Rosicky
> *Diaby
> Denilson *(still paying his wages)
> Song
> *Bendtner* (still paying his wages)
> Pingpong dodgy knees
> Park chu not quite young
> *Chamakh*
> Walcott
> 
> all unworthy of being in a squad that for the last 6 years has being built to win the title.
> 
> leaving
> Szczney
> Sagna TV, Per, Kos
> Arteta, Wilshere, Ramsey (when he's not burnt out)
> RVP
> as the only players worth keeping if we seriously want to be a big club.


I agree with the bold ones. None of our goalkeepers, bar Szczesny is even decent enough for a club such as Arsenal. Fabianski is horrible and let's not even talk about Almunia.

Djourou and Squillaci should go as far away from Arsenal as they can. I still think that we should have sold Djourou in the transfer window and bought Samba with that money. Samba isn't the best defender but he is much, much better than Djourou.

For Gibbs, well, he may be talented, but that's useless if you can't play three games together without having some sort of a injury. He is becoming a liability. Same for Diaby. He is talented, but we surely aren't paying him to be at the fitness center.

I'd keep Santos because he looks very good on the attack, but as you said, we must buy another LB and Santos would be an excellent back-up.

The case of Arshavin is the same. If he plays behind the striker, he is one of the most effective players around. On the wings, he isn't a winger. For now, I'd keep Rosicky since we don't have enough options. He is better than Ramsey, at this time.

I don't think I need to say anything about Denilson and that Pele dude who is on loan with Sunderland. Chamakh doesn't fit our system. He's not that bad. As for Young, he isn't getting any game. That does indicate that Wenger has little confidence in him but I'd like to see him more before I can make an assertion.

Walcott would be an excellent player coming off the bench. He is the type of player who can change the game when brought in during the 70 minute mark.

Alex Song is the one of the best CMs in the Premier League, but I have to admit: Le Coq is looking just as good, even when he is playing out of position, so that's not a good sign.




Joel said:


> I just saw the final scoreline again and I'm even more disgusted. I wish Gunner was a Chelsea supporter right now. I need someone to rant with about this fucking team


Don't worry. You have Kalou coming back soon. He's going to score in every game and troll the world. :delpiero


----------



## Dub

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> MOAR PENALTIES. MOAR.


God bless that man.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> MOAR PENALTIES. MOAR.


Is he wrong? It was a penalty on Young and it would have been a different game if we took the lead and they went down to 10 men. He said he doesent blame Webb though so we must have given him a new contract at half time :troll


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Young should have been carded for diving, so yes, he is wrong.

As for Cahill, it was a foul, but not sure it was a clear scoring chance as Welbeck was headed away from goal. Not a definite red.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Penalty on Young? You mean when he dived and should've been booked (and then could've been booked again for a foul a few minutes after)? At least that one wasn't given though, unlike when Welbeck kicked Ivanovic and got a penalty :


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Yes, Young did dive, but how does that not make it a penalty? His shirt was still pulled so it was a foul. Anywhere else on the pitch it would have been given had he dived or not. And if you mean Fergie is wrong about Young not diving then yes I agree with you.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Young should have been carded for diving, so yes, he is wrong.
> 
> As for Cahill, it was a foul, but not sure it was a clear scoring chance as Welbeck was headed away from goal. Not a definite red.


The whole "heading away from goal" argument is nonsense tbh, he had every chance of scoring, it's not like he took the ball to the edge of the penalty box, he could've definitely scored from that position. Should've been a red and evens out some of the poor decisions that went Chelsea's way. Howard Webb really is garbage.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Haven't seen the incident since it happened, but the way he was taking the ball, idk if it was constituting a clear scoring chance. Would need to see it again.



Big_Man said:


> Yes, Young did dive, but how does that not make it a penalty? His shirt was still pulled so it was a foul. Anywhere else on the pitch it would have been given had he dived or not. And if you mean Fergie is wrong about Young not diving then yes I agree with you.


Wasn't actually really being restrained, but flopped down like a tool. That's simulation (and poor simulation at that). You'd be mental to say a tug on the shirt is an automatic penalty, else you'd be getting penalties at every corner.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Could've bent it round the keeper, put it through his legs, dinked it over the top of him ( :leo ) or perhaps less likely from the angle he was running, gone all the way round the outside of him.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Big_Man said:


> Yes, Young did dive, but how does that not make it a penalty? His shirt was still pulled so it was a foul. Anywhere else on the pitch it would have been given had he dived or not. And if you mean Fergie is wrong about Young not diving then yes I agree with you.


its only a foul if your being impeded. and the tug on the shirt clearly did nothing to young as he still had the ability to fling himself dramatically forwards when being pulled would take you backwards.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Could've bent it round the keeper, put it through his legs, dinked it over the top of him ( :leo ) or perhaps less likely from the angle he was running, gone all the way round the outside of him.


Could have stopped, turned and been tackled. :torres

(Sorry Joel)


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



ABKiss said:


> Every top team in the PL has players on the bench who are paid high wages. That's called squad depth, therefore most of your arguments are invalid.
> 
> unk2


Depth = having players who can actually come on the pitch and not turn you into total shit. We have none.



D'Angelo said:


> Christ that's a new low for Gunner. Song is one of the best DMFs in the league. Coquelin is one of the brightest talents on these shores who has performed well in any role, if he was English he'd be getting crazy hype. AOC being criticzed is hilarious too. Jenk was good beforehis injury and has cost us dearly with no natural FBs here. The criticism he has got has been unfounded nonsense. Miquel won't male it here IMO but he has filled in well whenever needed.
> 
> If you want to criticize players look at Arshavin, Djourou, Theo at times, Gervinho poor finishing, Sczcesny recent form, Wenger's numerous poor decisions.
> 
> I bet you're one of those mugs who criticized the signing of one unknown Laurent Koscielny. Look at him now.


No he isnt he's shit and doesnt know what a defensive midfielder is. Barely in position which leads to making it easy for opposition to break.
No coq isnt one of the brightest talents in england. your just wanking over another overrated wenger bed companion.
Jenkinson has never and will never be good. Yennaris is 1000x better than jenkinson id rather play with no1 than play with him.

And nope on koscielny i said why doesnt wenger ever listen to his scouts. Giles Grimandi pointed him out before he went to Lorient but wenger wouldnt sign him because he was 'too old' Then a season later he costs us 10m instead of £240,000 while Wenger spends more than that taking 'a chance' on Amury f#cking Bischoff.

Such a spineless manager i cant wait till he leaves.

You are one of the spioneless muppet fans who sits there think Arsene knows best arsene knows best. winning matches doesnt matter cos arsene knows best. playing well doesnt matter its ok to lose 8-2 because we've buy crap kids and wenger gets to masturbate in the changing rooms over his younglings.

Its ok that they all make mistakes and cost us goals because there all young in and 3 years we'll sell them after they actually learn how to play football.

Joke of a manager, joke of a policy. Harchester United bus or plane crash needed. (and no thats not a serious comment no1 not even karl jenkinshite deserves to die)


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Could have stopped, turned and been tackled. :torres
> 
> (Sorry Joel)


Could've gone round the keeper.










(sorry joel)


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*









*6.2.1958*​


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Could have stopped, turned and been tackled. :torres
> 
> (Sorry Joel)





Seb said:


> Could've gone round the keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry joel)


:bh:

Was watching the Superbowl last night. Some guy called Hernandez made a touchdown. Almost cried.

Next match is Everton at Goodison Park... So we're definitely out of the top 4 next weekend. Great.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

dzeko has the same goals for us as torres, carroll and suarez have for chelsea and liverpool combined. BARGAIN


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> :bh:
> 
> Was watching the Superbowl last night. Some guy called Hernandez made a touchdown. Almost cried.
> 
> Next match is Everton at Goodison Park... So we're definitely out of the top 4 next weekend. Great.


Don't worry, Sunderland will beat Arsenal, Tottenham will beat Newcastle and United will beat Liverpool 8*D That and I think we will win, and we haven't lost a game this year

2012 INVINCIBLES


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> :bh:
> 
> Was watching the Superbowl last night. Some guy called Hernandez made a touchdown. Almost cried.
> 
> Next match is Everton at Goodison Park... So we're definitely out of the top 4 next weekend. Great.


:javy


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Don't worry, Sunderland will beat Arsenal, Tottenham will beat Newcastle and United will beat Liverpool 8*D That and I think we will win, and we haven't lost a game this year
> 
> 2012 INVINCIBLES


Teams can't handle us and our drawing ability. We will draw our way top top 4 and Champions League glory!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Both Joel and Hams have a lot to answer for in regard to actually watching the Superbowl. Disgraceful.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

RUSH watched too!

Saw him on webcam (chatbox)


----------



## Omega Creed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*






cant get the video to post.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aIbmSFVcw4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> Teams can't handle us and our drawing ability. We will draw our way top top 4 and Champions League glory!


Chelsea - relying on other teams, own goals and draws since AVB


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> RUSH watched too!
> 
> Saw him on webcam (chatbox)


:jordan2


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



The Outsiders said:


>


Fixed. Gets me every time. 

Lest we forget.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Both Joel and *Hams* have a lot to answer for in regard to actually watching the Superbowl. Disgraceful.


He has to watch Villa every week, give the poor lad a break.

:troll


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I noticed during the second quarter that a women's hockey final was on BBC interactive choice which I actually found preferable to watch until its conclusion. 
:barry


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> Manchester City striker Mario Balotelli thinks he can win the Ballon d'Or for Fifa's best player in the world, but only if Barcelona's Lionel Messi suffers a dip in form.


:balo2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

frimpong has ruptured his acl. nasty


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Gunner will be happy.

So I was happy that we finally played 4-2-3-1 from the start yesterday. It's definitely the way to go. It allows Mata freedom and he's our best player (by far), so we have to persue with it.

When Ramires comes back, he should replace Meireles. And as crazy as this sounds, when KALOU comes back from the ACoN, he should be given the spot on the left wing. At least with him he has good pace and I'm pretty sure he'd never put in a performance like Malouda did yesterday.

I'd stick with Torres ahead of Drogba for now. I think this formation will suit him more than Drogba. And I'd give him the chance to play with Mata behind him. He's not scoring goals, but he was good in every other area yesterday.

Ramires Essien
Sturridge Mata Kalou
Torres​


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

front 3 of sturridge/drogba/torres, play torres out wide, have him cut in and play through to drogba. i still really rate drogba though so idk.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Drogba should walk back into your team and I suspect he will.

3 - Jamie Carragher has scored as many Premier League goals for Tottenham as he has for Liverpool in his career. Oops.

:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> Courtois unbeaten for 455 minutes. No goals conceded in 2012; 10 clean sheets in 19 La Liga games. #cfc


BEASTING.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I watched the highlights of the Chelsea/United game again today. That De Gea save from the Mata freekick was fucking brilliant and definitely the best save of the season thus far.

What was up with Malouda? The amount of time he got into a good area, only to make such a sloppy final ball to a United player was actually cringeworthy to watch even for me, a United supporter. What has happened to him?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Florent is taking notes from downing, obertan and most importantly theo.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

or giggs in the first half


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

A bit of news Mags might be interested in...

A Sunderland fan has been charged with racist tweets towards Newcastle United players...:side:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I have this eery feeling that Liverpool will win tonight.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



WWE_TNA said:


> Florent is taking notes from downing, obertan and most importantly theo.


It amazes me how many professionals are unable to simply cross a ball.



JakeC_91 said:


> A bit of news Mags might be interested in...
> 
> A Sunderland fan has been charged with racist tweets towards Newcastle United players...:side:


:hmm:

Good to see justice has been done.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Liverpool will win, and all the anfield crowd will treat suarez like a hero returning and he will go and score the winner :no:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Enrique injured apparently


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Kaboul is injured


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Team apparently is: Reina, Kelly, Skrtel, Agger, Johnson, Spearing, Adam, Gerrard, Kuyt, Bellamy, Carroll. 

looks like suarez is on bench. i would have preferred seeing henderson to adam, but i'm still okay with that.

BELLAMY


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> Gunner will be happy.
> 
> So I was happy *that we finally played 4-2-3-1 from the start yesterday*. It's definitely the way to go. It allows Mata freedom and he's our best player (by far), so we have to persue with it.
> 
> When Ramires comes back, he should replace Meireles. And as crazy as this sounds, when KALOU comes back from the ACoN, he should be given the spot on the left wing. At least with him he has good pace and I'm pretty sure he'd never put in a performance like Malouda did yesterday.
> 
> I'd stick with Torres ahead of Drogba for now. I think this formation will suit him more than Drogba. And I'd give him the chance to play with Mata behind him. He's not scoring goals, but he was good in every other area yesterday.
> 
> Ramires Essien
> Sturridge Mata Kalou
> Torres​


Saw that to, CFC switched away from there normal 4-3-3/4-2-1-3 shape. With a 4-2-3-1 shape CFC team dropped deeper more so there to wingers which helps keep better organizational shape but wingers need get through more running to get involved with Mata & Torres who were CFC 2 highest players up pitch.

Also the 4-2-3-1 had interesting dynamic on game from Chelsea PoV, the 2 CM had get through alot of running but meant could attack & defend when needed to do either job but from Man Utd PoV Rooney had lot more freedom as I pointed out when previewing game few days back said Romeu start in 4-3-3 which means Rooney play off back of him & play deeper role making the way play a 4-3-3 more then 4-4-1-1 but cos no deeper CDM Rooney didn’t need drop off so he got ton space in that hole between CM & back 4. 

The most annoying thing from game had be Toni not getting any good service from CM fast enough for him to have go at Bosingwa who had good game v Toni tbh. Service from CM wasn’t good enough more so from Giggs is not where he should be on LW his still more capable of delivering some fantastic crosses. Though Carrick had a decent game but both them were outnumbered in middle of pick so when both had the ball only played it back or to side or gave it away. If moved ball quicker which been problem all season wouldn’t found Rooney quicker in those dangers area or Toni out wide who could run at Bosingwa more.

The inclusion of Young meant we had player on LW who was unpredictable to mark Ivanovic had lot problems dealing with him, if Young went short Ivanovic didn’t know if he should stay with him or not, Young run from left all across to center & right in final 3rd caused Chelsea more problems which included a debatable pen from 1st view I thought he looked dive from 2nd Bosingwa drabbing Young shirt & clearly not interested in going for ball, Young over exaggerated fall to ground though makes look like a dive, it would been damn cheap pen if been given & would be pissed off if my team got pen given against them cos if that. 

The Welbeck foul a clear red imo, if Cahill doesn’t make challenge Welbeck going have a shot at goal, Cahill doesn’t get ball at 1st thought clear pen but not its outside box so should been free kick but move is good example of what Welbeck does well which is runs in between CB or off back them playing that false no.9 role, does bit everything & really hard to stay with. Also big thing is amount times Welbeck making clever runs off ball cos has so much energy to do it means he tires out Chelsea back 4 & CBs more & more as the games goes on.

I thought we were better side 1st half the only bad point was goal which shouldn’t of come about Evra shouldn’t been beaten that easily, rubbish defending from player who making far to many mistakes defensively that his fastly becoming to much of a liability. After Sturridge beats Evra nothing could be done, goals like that happens just bad luck.

After the break we for about 15 mins were just dire but Mata goal kick started it, Evra should come over lot quicker & go alot tighter but its awesome cross from Torres he picks out Mata perfectly who in turn hits cracking volley takes lot skill & technique to do that not great deal can do about that goal sometimes just got to hold hands up & say no that’s fair.

3rd goal a joke from defensive point view, Evra again kicks Sturridge to bring him down when should track him his going down right so going have check back on to left to play good cross so stay with him & show down line. If not you give away free kicks & we are not biggest team in league & Chelsea are more physical & better aerial threat from set plays unlike us. But Evra & Rio get themselves in right knot. Evra not marking anyone so Luiz standing there all alone, Rio tells Evra about moving across so if ball flat Evra can head away if not Rio come over & head away, but cos no one marking Luiz is steps in between Rio & Evra, ball goes over Evra & lands right on Luiz head, Rio tries cover but takes deflection sending it in to top corner. Such kick in the teeth cos had a great 1st half best seen from us in awhile but the 15 mins after HT was dire & cost us 2 goals.

From there I think you would say at very best might escape with draw if were lucky & did get some luck which get on to in a min.

But once again just like 2 weeks ago v Arsenal in this forum ton calls from Man Utd about Scholes on for Rafael not for Giggs while understand Giggs had crap game this change along with Young off (who had good game imo other disagree but for 1st game back he was impressive Ivanovic had lot problems dealing with him) for Chicha, this mean Welbeck went RW, Toni dropped to RB & Giggs went LW, Chicha up top while Rooney stayed in hole & Carrick with Scholes in CM.

Giggs no longer played as CM trying start moves he went in LW to add genuine width to our play & hug touchline Welbeck did same on RW but cut in to join attacks but with Toni making runs from RB he add pace & width from running from deeper positions. Also Chicha & CFC wanting hold lead to them dropping deeper with each passing minute & clearly try hit us on counter but with Chicha there hanging off back of CBs it also forced Chelsea back 4 to drop very deep cos afraid of threat had in behind.

This meant certain Scholes had all time in world to start dictating how game going to go with passing & control had in CM this meant Carrick & Scholes now had time to pass to who went & stretch playing & had someone offering threat in behind (with Chicha) or in hole cos Rooney still there if needed create something in final 3rd.

Evra also played his part cos in attacking sense his had decent season & his run from deep adding bit width is reason get the pen, its pen no doubt, Sturridge asked play deeper & track back something doesn’t like & before the pen he didn’t do it & gap there which Evra going for so AvB Sturridge what to do next time & saw results, still raw & yet understand & know game so going get mistakes like that with him if more experienced player wouldn’t made such rash tackle from behind nor would let Evra get that far forward without being tracked, very harsh lesson for kid but one he will have to learn in order to become a better player. 

Rooney pens were top class, 1st pen is the very good, taken alot stick for last few pens but this one was unstoppable if got bottle to go high then have good chance if hit with that much power & get over ball well enough while planting standing foot & get good controlled follow through on foot kicking the ball with then that’s result you see/get, the best players seen do those types of pens is Shearer & Ronaldinho.

2nd pen cos Rooney got time to in hole between CM & CB which never got sorted out till was to late, from there Chicha run from right to left drags 3 LB, LCB & RCB out game, the RB Ivanovic had half eye on Giggs who keeping width. From there Chicha makes turn then Welbeck cuts in from RW to help Chicha out who passes it to Welbeck & goes over after Ivanovic comes over to cover. On 1st viewing I was sure it was pen but from replays its not, Welbeck goes into Ivanovics foot rather then Ivanovic kicking Welbeck so trips him up. The thing with that challenge is Ivanovic slips which why foot there when Welbeck goes over him, imo Ivanovic tries stay on feet cos doesn’t want slide in when knows Welbeck go control of ball soon slides it looks like trying challenge Welbeck but Welbeck knocks ball away & Welbeck from there kicks his foot against Ivanovics foot, its not pen & shouldn’t of been given. Which were I was speaking about luck coming in to play. 

From there it’s another top class Rooney pen; GK guesses wrong & slots it in to the corner. SAF saying Rooney been practicing pens lot more & there results more pens like that & wont be missing hardly any.

It should been 4-2 to Chelsea after goal Torres had moment where should wrapped up game. Came from long ball which think Ivanovic heads on over top off back 4 for Torres run on to I thought Ivanovic offside but wasn’t given & Torres makes dart in space from more central area this was something didn’t happen alot in game nor this season, he now drops to deep or wide to aid teams in build up play but cos not playing in no.9 role he wont get goals like this he get good assists as shown with Mata cross but wont score many. Its good to have CF who likes to help teams build up play but not what Torres is best at nor will it ever be, if I was a CFC fan I want Mata where played last night in hole with Torres in front being direct hanging off back of CBs making darts down sides CBs & off back of them which give him more chances in front goal rather then drifting out wide & deeper where his less effective.

He still should scored though, he makes good run & shows decent pace & got whole goal aim at but instead tries turn back inside & runs into defenders, without confidence of running in behind nor scoring regularly means he will make such silly mistakes its stupid cos he knows what should done, we know it & kick himself for not blasting it 1st time but if not got confidence to do it you start altering thinking more & more to point where try turn back & run into players or seen players pass off in that situation. All players are same if lose confidence then think world ending if got confidence they feel like superman. AvB should tell Torres in next game stay central don’t make runs out wide or drop deeper stay up top & let Mata feed you through ball he score bucket loads & CFC climb up table because of it.

That was there 1 moment before we scored which think if gone in no doubt game was over & CFC were walking away with the 3 points but if miss big chances then in the PL you will get punished by other team sooner rather then later.

Our 3rd goal is really well done, Toni makes run from RB while Moluda like Sturridge before him on other side doesn’t track Toni run, Welbeck plays 1-2 with Toni who now in behind Bosingwa & delivers 1st cross I think of game & you could see CFC panicking cos know threat this have & picks out Rooney who allowed far to much time get ball under control then take shot from there it ball ends up at Giggs feet on LW who delivers wicked cross to Chicha for the goal. Ivanovic should be closer to Giggs trying stop ball coming in & Luiz should be tighter to Chicha but Chicha makes 2 or 3 different runs & Luiz isn’t sure how handle him & when Chicha does go he all alone in front of goal, the pace of ball beats Cech goes hit directly at him he gets decent hand to it but not strong hand, maybe me but Cech of few years ago saving that imo, he had shaky game played some woeful passes which ended up at some of our players & seemed more uncertain then usual when needs position himself & parry cos not strong parries, cos ball ends up in dangerous area or to opposition players rather then away from goal/players?

I actually sure win game from there I really was, CFC sitting back to much & couldn’t counter cos lost ball or players were to deep to even get to our goal & pressure from us was building to point where felt that CFC going let goal in were just asking for trouble, they shouldn’t of gave 3-0 lead away so imagine CFC players, fans & manager feel really flat today but learning experience for manager & players on what not to do. Not saying should tried hit on counter nor play deep, but shouldn’t been that deep nor should Rooney been given that much time & space in hole for most of game & wingers need learn track back, Sturridge understandable his in experienced & learning but Moluda is experienced so he should know better & made my point on Torres. The shape right imo just tactics & personal needs tinkering.

Be wrong not to mention that DdG save from Mata free kick, that was world class, I actually thought Luiz dived to earn free kick, Scholes feet doesn’t leave ground he goes to but plants them at last second & Luiz goes over anyway so would been pisses if Mata scored. Saying that if free kick wasn’t given DdG save would have never happened which shame cos love watching it. You have to reflexes, timing, positional sense, agility & reach to pull off that kind save. Its difference between Good GK & Top class GK while like Amos & Anders neither them are top class GK there solid & good GK but its De Gea whose going to be top class cos make saves like that I thought SAF played blinder in press conference last week saying brought De Gea cos knew what I knew 2 years ago that this GK who will be one if not the world best GK in few years time his that good. Not saying this cos of 1 world class save but what got now is potential with raw talent with idea molding raw talent into world class talent sooner rather then later, in player brought for future while learning PL & game here in mean time, been up & down season for him but learning experience he grow from.

Made point like 10 times before he just like Reina was at LFC when 1st came to PL. Learn & grow from experience in PL & being at club like us in 1st season with us at age of 20/21. He will bulk up over time & summer get laser surgery on eyes to correct his short sightless. The press saying they we cant wait couple years for Potential to become talent are idiots do they think about all players then that potential not worse damn what real thing here & now that’s right you have many 20/21 year old players who were finished article by that age? Let alone a GK? Its why brought Anders who is solid cos if needs must he there step in as he is dependable & he has been while do that DdG grow in confidence & learn more about PL & what like play for Manchester United.

De Gea actually from all accounts a confident guy but that save will give him big lift with Anders out for few weeks DdG can now make that GK no.1 spot his own again. He had good performance overall & some saying the goals his fault are laughable & kept us in game cos Mata free kick was going in so could lost 4-3 at the end of game.

Overall thought we were better side & best performance seen from us in awhile & sucks dropped points but when 3-0 down if got offered a draw you would take that every day of the week, if we match performance v Chelsea in next few weeks then that’s a very good sign for us in PL title race. MCFC be happy drew but imagine wont have enjoyed seeing us fight back like that cos be like that during the run in from now till May.

Next up is Liverpool at home, after poor display in FA Cup, needs better performance v them in PL more so cos we want win that League title for 20th time & if Chelsea game any decent indicator then if match that performance again v Liverpool with being at home then can pick up 3 points in what is normally a very hard game for us. We also have players coming back & players hitting form just at right time so that’s good sign as well, so looking forward to game on the Saturday.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

#LFC XI: Reina, Kelly, Agger, Skrtel, Johnson, Spearing, Adam, Gerrard, Kuyt, Carroll, Bellamy. 
#LFC bench: Doni, Suarez, Henderson, Coates, Downing, Carragher, Aurelio. 

#THFC Friedel, Bale, Dawson, King, Walker, Assou-Ekotto, Parker, Livermore, Modric, Kranjcar, Adebayor”


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> frimpong has ruptured his acl. nasty





Joel said:


> Gunner will be happy.


Sent him a heartfelt tweet to express my concern at how this will affect his future in the game.

@frimpong26AFC done your knee twice already? They say a player only comes back half as good as he was before. If thats true you're [email protected]#ked

:flip


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Magsimus said:


> It amazes me how many professionals are unable to simply cross a ball.
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm:
> 
> Good to see justice has been done.



Yeah it's laughable at times, but i bet they put in some cracking crosses during training but many can't seem to do it regularly during a competitive game.


hahaha Jesus gunner that's a little harsh.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Magsimus said:


> It amazes me how many professionals are unable to simply cross a ball.


Couldn't agree more. Arsenal fans have been abused with shitty crossing for years.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Wtf is Van der Vaart injured?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

yes he is


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Need Liverpool to drop points but they're against Sp*rs.

Has to be a draw (with lots of red cards and injuries hopefully).


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Score draw maybe 2-2 or Bale and Modric to unleash hell and spurs winning by a goal or 2.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Suarez to come on and score the winner plz.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Fabregas said:


> Need Liverpool to drop points but they're against Sp*rs.
> 
> Has to be a draw (with lots of red cards and injuries hopefully).


Lol you want players to get injured? 

I'm expecting a draw, but I would love to see spurs win. They have been in triffic form lately and crushed Liverpool last time. I would be very happy with a win.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Suarez to come on and score the winner plz.


Nope he's saving that for old trafford :gun:

:suarez2


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> Sent him a heartfelt tweet to express my concern at how this will affect his future in the game.
> 
> @frimpong26AFC done your knee twice already? They say a player only comes back half as good as he was before. If thats true you're [email protected]#ked
> 
> :flip


wow with fans like you....

a player has just found out he is out for the rest of the season, he's probably devastated, a player who has put in 100% for arsenal, and your first thought is to go on twitter and send a message abusing him


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> wow with fans like you....
> 
> a player has just found out he is out for the rest of the season, he's probably devastated, a player who has put in 100% for arsenal, and your first thought is to go on twitter and send a message abusing him



That's twatter folk for you.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



WWE_TNA said:


> Nope he's saving that for old trafford :gun:
> 
> :suarez2


Good point :suarez1


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Is Suarez crying or something?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Cat on the pitch? Da fuckkk :lmao


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



EGame said:


> Lol you want players to get injured?


I wouldn't literally wish for it. It was a joke.

Let's just say if any Liverpool or Spurs players picked up an injury that kept them out for a few games, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Get Downing and Suarez on. :terry


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

That's my cat! His name is Gizmash!


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



steamed hams said:


> Get *Downing* and Suarez on. :terry


:suarez2


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

This game screams 0-0 so far.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Downing will obviously change that. :suarez1

Suarez and Hendo to come on after 60 minutes.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



EGame said:


> This game screams 0-0 so far.


Well it is a league game at Anfield. Least amount of goals seen at any ground in the Prem	:arry


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Yeah, lets cheer for the racist!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Suarez is not a racist, he just hates every motherfucker who's not in a Liverpool shirt as that kick on Scotty Parker has just proved


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Downing header fail then Carroll spoons it over the bar.

:troll


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Freidal best signing of the summer??


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Bale bottled it.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> Freidal best signing of the summer??


Well in terms of value for money then it's one of the best signings of the summer but Demba Ba still get's it for me


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Bale's worst game.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> Freidal best signing of the summer??


nah got to be oxlade-chamberlain 8*D


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



danny_boy said:


> Well in terms of value for money then it's one of the best signings of the summer but Demba Ba still get's it for me


Good shout. Its an either or. Both for free.

Tottenham wouldnt be 3rd without having Friedal and if by some fortune Ba fires newcastle into the Champions League that would be epic.

While we spend 12M on Champberlain who plays 6 games and we fall down to 6th. (Y)


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Anything was better than Gomes. It's amazing to think that if they kept using him they would probably be down in the 4th battle with the rest of us


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

You boring cunts.

I was hoping for a score draw at least.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

It was bound to be a 0-0 game after the first half. 

Spurs defended brilliantly though.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Not the most exciting game in the world.

Suarez got in good positions and should've scored. Bale's was the best of chances.

I really liked Carroll. It's obvious that we need players to push up when Carroll goes for the headed flick. The poor guy barely had any support. If only Charlie Adam wasn't fat.

Drawpool.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

if cleverley is fit on saturday wouldnt mind seeing something like this

de gea

rafael
smalling
rio
evra

valencia
carrick
cleverley
scholes
young/welbeck

rooney

go 4-5-1 and overpower the centre of midfield


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Bale was fucking poison tonight. He actually looked like a winger you'd see playing down the park.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

apparently this is the Uruguayan way of saying hello


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Silent Alarm said:


> Bale was fucking poison tonight. He actually looked like a winger you'd see playing down the park.


He was very Walcott-esque, especially on that one on one.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Great audition from Scott Parker for the England captain position. That guy would die for his club, let alone his country. What a performance.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> apparently this is the Uruguayan way of saying hello


He was trying to kick Ledley King but Parker got in the way.


----------



## Jonn

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Considering the 2 teams involved, that was one of the worst games I've seen in ages. Suarez should've started.



> if cleverley is fit on saturday wouldnt mind seeing something like this
> 
> de gea
> 
> rafael
> smalling
> rio
> evra
> 
> valencia
> carrick
> cleverley
> scholes
> young/welbeck
> 
> rooney
> 
> go 4-5-1 and overpower the centre of midfield


I reckon we'll start with Hernandez, his looked back to his old self lately. Maybe play Welbeck on the left instead of Young.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Draw was a pretty fair result there. We dominated the ball for the most part, but as usual lacked both the killer pass and finish. Suarez should have scored the header from close range, but Bale shouldn't have stuffed up the one-on-one with Reina either. We really should have done a lot more to go at their fullbacks, who are probably the weak points of their side. Bellamy was poor, and really should have tried to go behind Walker a few times, because Walker's positioning isn't the best. Instead he went onto his right every time, which made it easy for him. Suarez coming on and going onto the left might have been a good move, with Bellamy to push up next to Andy to try to get to the flick-ons + knockdowns (which Andy provided well again). Didn't help matters when we brought on Downing to take on Walker.

Parker easily MOTM. Really good for Spurs in just getting in the way at the vital time. Was probably the difference between a win for us and a draw, cutting out the final ball into the box numerous times. Skrtel was probably our best, although I thought Adam + Agger were also quite good.

Bale's also going to have to be careful. That's at least a couple of times he's been booked for diving, and he's going to get a reputation for it soon enough.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Fabregas said:


> He was trying to kick Ledley King but Parker got in the way.



:suarez1


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

after kicking parker he tried to give him a hug to say sorry











KKKenny after the match fpalm



> "It's fantastic to have him back. He should never have been out in the first place."


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Kenny Dogleish doing his best at undermining the anti racism campaign again.

Parker was awesome tonight.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> in my 3 minute cameo I've ran past more players than Stewart Downing has all season #anfieldcat #meow



:lmao

Edit: yeah Parker is truly fantastic, amazing work rate that lad has.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> Journo to KD: 'Wayne Rooney Tweeted saying Suarez deserved a red card'
> KD: 'Why don't you Tweet him back then?'


8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Daliglish is a right grumpy twat in interviews, he asked journalists why they were asking about carroll, cos you paid £35m for him you dozy cunt, every question he answers he never gives a proper answer 





Apparently Sir Bobby had to undergo surgery today, of all the days to have it, hopefully he makes a speedy recovery


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Emmanuel Frimpong @Frimpong26AFC
Terry Hugging Ramires....Well done John You learning

Just saw this. How can anybody hate Frimpong?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Emmanuel Frimpong @Frimpong26AFC
> Terry Hugging Ramires....Well done John You learning
> 
> Just saw this. How can anybody hate Frimpong?


:lmao:lmao:lmao:terry


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Emmanuel Frimpong @Frimpong26AFC
> Terry Hugging Ramires....Well done John You learning
> 
> Just saw this. How can anybody hate Frimpong?


I think that 1 tweet has just made Frimpong my favorite EPL player 

Well actually maybe my 2'nd favorite

:balo2


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

lol i love twitter. i just got called a racixt for calling wenger a frog.

last time i checked neither frogs nor french people were races


----------



## king of scotland

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Fabregas said:


> He was trying to kick Ledley King but Parker got in the way.


YES LOL! Suarez really is a brute. And "King" Kenny is pretty clueless on just about everything.

Parker is a beast. He is man of the season.


----------



## God™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> lol i love twitter. i just got called a racixt for calling wenger a frog.
> 
> last time i checked neither frogs nor french people were races


Heh, I once made a joke about the French raising the white flag and some guy called me a racist. I lol'd.

EDIT:

Celebratin' with the boys.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Howard Webb you sly sly man. Clearly United sorted out his contract during the half time. Why do you think afterall that they had 2 penalties disallowed in the first half and then 2 gifted to them after the half :side:.

FERGIE ASSOCIATION STRIKES AGAIN


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Thread is full of lulz.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Sad for Pingpong. He's a real character. Hopefully, next season, he comes back stronger.

As for today, I wanted feakin Spurs to win so that the gap between them and ManU closes down to a game, but what can I expect from Spurs?

Hopefully, both ManU and ManC both drop points this weekend.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



God™;10987999 said:


> Celebratin' with the boys.

















I'm guessing the fourth official for that game was Howard Webb, looks like he's been training well at Carrington.

8*D


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Kenny Daglish was such a miserable sod last night during that interview. He wouldn't give a proper answer when he was asked about Carroll and got all defensive as he thought the media were criticising his player again when in fact, they were praising him and then he goes and says the most stupid comment ever in regards to Suarez, _"He should never have been out in the first place"_. What a moron.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

United fans can't half whinge can they? Bunch of miserable moaning twats.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Yeah that's all they fucking do. 

Ferguson does something similar, if not worse and you see United supporters in this thread jacking each other off.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

yeah, Ferguson is just as bad as Dalglish but you can't say a word against him Kenny. You're just a blind liverpool fan.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Meh I find it assuming that the Man U guys seem to care so much. Plus everyone pretty much knows a bunch of managers are the same in Interviews when things don't go there way. Fergie himself and even Wenger are just as bad as Kenny.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I didn't see Wenger's interviews. :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Good result last night, wasted about 2 hours of my life mind.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Be careful or we may buy every player at your club. :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> I didn't see Wenger's interviews. :side:


I see what you did there.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I reckon you're gonna have to at this rate. Though, why would they move down the table? 

iper


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Dalglish is worse than Ferguson. Ferguson is fine when things are going well and really easy to talk to, it's when they lose that he can throw out some bitter snide comments.

Dalglish is just a smug fucking cunt regardless.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Lol. I've even admitted before Ferguson can be a miserable sod, hell he even annoys me during interviews when we play bad and he makes excuses at times. The reason us United fans are _"whinging"_ is because Kenny has made himself look like a complete moron during the whole racism issue and when his own player got found guilty, he still takes a little dig by saying Suarez shouldn't have gone away, making out he's still completely innocent when the evidence says otherwise.

I'm not being a blind supporter, I'm just stating a fact and it annoys me how he's reacted to the whole issue. I didn't mind Kenny last season but this season, he's been a complete knobhead.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ferguson is nowhere near as bad as Dalglish, he's usually pretty spritely and responsive in his interviews, particularly when Shreeves is talking to him, though he is occasionally a dick (e.g. Kelly Cates). Wenger answers pretty much anything apart from his "I didn't see it" response to big incidents. He's miserable when he loses, but why wouldn't he be? Dalglish however is an absolute total cunt, almost 100% of the time. Always bitter and rude, comes across as a complete dick to the interviewer, bites their head off for nothing and at perfectly valid questions (e.g. anytime someone mentions Carroll), and the fact he is still whinging about Suarez (and his FULLY deserved ban) is fucking pathetic. I've seen him interviewed before he was manager and he was nothing like that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

avb is underrated in his level of cuntness


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Foreshadowed said:


> Lol. I've even admitted before Ferguson can be a miserable sod, hell he even annoys me during interviews when we play bad and he makes excuses at times. The reason us United fans are _"whinging"_ is because Kenny has made himself look like a complete moron during the whole racism issue and when his own player got found guilty, he still takes a little dig by saying Suarez shouldn't have gone away, making out he's still completely innocent when the evidence says otherwise.
> 
> I'm not being a blind supporter, I'm just stating a fact and it annoys me how he's reacted to the whole issue. I didn't mind Kenny last season but this season, he's been a complete knobhead.


There was no evidence.

The hearing went like this.
FA - So luis what did you say to Patrice 
- Luis Suarez - I said he was a negrito
Fa - Thanks

FA - Yo my nigela hows it hanging patty E. on the shizzle fo da bizzle did homedawwggg LuisSuarez call you a negrito
- Evra - No.

9 game ban.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> There was no evidence.
> 
> The hearing went like this.
> FA - So luis what did you say to Patrice
> - Luis Suarez - I said he was a negrito
> Fa - Thanks
> 
> FA - Yo my nigela hows it hanging patty E. on the shizzle fo da bizzle did homedawwggg LuisSuarez call you a negrito
> - Evra - No.
> 
> 9 game ban.



:lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> There was no evidence.
> 
> The hearing went like this.
> FA - So luis what did you say to Patrice
> - Luis Suarez - I said he was a negrito
> Fa - Thanks
> 
> FA - Yo my nigela hows it hanging patty E. on the shizzle fo da bizzle did homedawwggg LuisSuarez call you a negrito
> - Evra - No.
> 
> 9 game ban.


:lmao

Classic Gunner.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> There was no evidence.
> 
> The hearing went like this.
> FA - So luis what did you say to Patrice
> - Luis Suarez - I said he was a negrito
> Fa - Thanks
> 
> FA - Yo my nigela hows it hanging patty E. on the shizzle fo da bizzle did homedawwggg LuisSuarez call you a negrito
> - Evra - No.
> 
> 9 game ban.


:lmao literally crying with laughter. brilliant.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> Dalglish is worse than Ferguson. Ferguson is fine when things are going well and really easy to talk to, it's when they lose that he can throw out some bitter snide comments.
> 
> Dalglish is just a smug fucking cunt regardless.
















At least Kenny is man enough to answer some questions.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Rush said:


> Bunch of miserable moaning twats.


Maybe we should have Kenny as manager then? 8*D



Kiz said:


> avb is underrated in his level of cuntness


His interviews are great. Always turns things into conspiracies against him & Chelsea.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Destiny said:


> At least Kenny is man enough to answer some questions.


Didn't they go out of the Champo league right after that? Wonderful 8*D


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Didn't they go out of the Champo league right after that? Wonderful 8*D


Think you might be correct my Sir.

:troll


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao Gunner. Brilliant.

Dalglish is a miserable cunt. But really when you look at the bunch of mediocrity he's stuck with/got himself stuck with, it's no surprise.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Yeah, that's my point, when United perform badly Ferguson does act like a tool at times when he responds to the media. I even remember criticising him for claiming they weren't struggling in the Champions League when they clearly were and performed badly throughout the entire campaign. 

Still, Kenny Dalglish has been the worst this season. The fact he wore that Suarez shirt in support after this whole racism issue came up shows what an idiot he's been and his little dig last night in that interview annoyed me. I'm not a _"United supporter whose being a moaning twat"_ as some of you Liverpool supporters have so kindly put it, just stating an opinion. Heck, even all of you mentioned how bad Kenny and the entire club made themselves look during the racism incident.

I'll reiterate once again, I didn't mind Kenny Dalglish before but this season, he's been a grumpy old bastard.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

It has mostly to do with Kenny wanting to prove that the interviewer is a retard and he is Einstein.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Foreshadowed said:


> Yeah, that's my point, when United perform badly Ferguson does act like a tool at times when he responds to the media.


except thats not the same attitude most Mancs on here have with their holier than thou attitude with absolutely everything. Not even defending Kenny, just pointing out that Ferguson is a douchebag when it comes to the media as well.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Destiny said:


> At least Kenny is man enough to answer some questions.


Way to completely ignore what I said. Ferguson does it as badly as anyone, when the team is struggling or losing. Most managers do.

Dalglish is like that always. Regardless.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Rush said:


> except thats not the same attitude most Mancs on here have with their holier than thou attitude with absolutely everything. Not even defending Kenny, just pointing out that Ferguson is a douchebag when it comes to the media as well.


I agree with the end part to your comment. Plus, when Ferguson has been a tool when the team have performed badly (i.e. the Champions League campaign) I've seen a few posters on here (myself included) criticise him and the way he's acted so petulantly during interviews. Maybe some do have a _"holier than thou attitude"_ on here but from what I've seen a lot of the United posters are very level-headed.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

There's no doubt Fergie can be a moody fecker himself but he's nowhere near as bad as Kenny is. Seb is 100% spot on.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> Way to completely ignore what I said. Ferguson does it as badly as anyone, when the team is struggling or losing. Most managers do.
> 
> Dalglish is like that always. *Regardless.*


So you're saying that even when Liverpool win, Kenny is still bitter in his interviews?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

When United are struggling, Fergie can circle the wagons and become as much as a wanker as anyone. But otherwise, he's alright. Dalglish though, the man is misery personified. He could win the Champions League and still go looking for fights with reporters.

Reporter: ''Congratulations, Kenny. A sixth Champions League trophy for Liverpool. You must be delighted?

Dalglish: ''....What do ya mean?''

Reporter: ''Erm...you won the Champions League...you must be very happy?

Dalglish: ''...I'm alri''

Reporter: ''Okay...and what about Andy Carroll. A hat-trick in the Champions League final and man of the match. A great performance.''

Dalglish: ''LEAVE ANDY ALONE!''


He's a gobshite.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Destiny said:


> So you're saying that even when Liverpool win, Kenny is still bitter in his interviews?


Yeah, lol. Always starts an answer with "no" and goes on the defence. The Suarez answer is a good example (I know they didn't win but wasn't the question something like "Good to have Suarez back today, Kenny?) as is when he went on a pointless rant earlier in the season after the reporter asked him if he was pleased that Carroll had scored in the game in question. Went on rambling about how the media were idiots and that if we'd seen what he had seen Carroll do in training (lol), such questions wouldn't be asked. His handling of the Suarez fiasco has been a particular low.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Yeah, lol. Always starts an answer with "no" and goes on the defence. The Suarez answer is a good example (I know they didn't win but wasn't the question something like "Good to have Suarez back today, Kenny?) as is when he went on a pointless rant earlier in the season after the reporter asked him if he was pleased that Carroll had scored in the game in question. Went on rambling about how the media were idiots and that *if we'd seen what he had seen Carroll do in training* (lol), such questions wouldn't be asked. His handling of the Suarez fiasco has been a particular low.


:lmao

loliverpool


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> avb is underrated in his level of cuntness


Yeah the portuguese werewolf of london can be a super cunt.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

All these managers are annoying. Monsieur Wenger is not like that, what a role model. 

:wenger :wenger :wenger


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Wenger is the biggest troll of them all.

He's talking about Hazard now acting like there is hope of signing him.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

There is hope of signing him IF we can churn out the cash. He's easy. But we won't, so yeah... But glad to see Arsene revealing that he needs to bring 10 - 15 millions in profit EVERY year.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Razor King said:


> There is hope of signing him IF we can churn out the cash. He's easy. But we won't, so yeah... But glad to see Arsene revealing that he needs to bring 10 - 15 millions in profit EVERY year.


And if we make Championship League
And If we can sell Arshavin or Rosicky to make room for his wages
Then get the transfer funds Whilst hoping that no big club goes for him



EGame said:


> Wenger is the biggest troll of them all.
> 
> He's talking about Hazard now acting like there is hope of signing him.


Talking about Hazard a year after nearly chaining himself to his bed rocking slowly back and forth about Barcelona talking about Cesc.

surely its tapping up Wenger constantly talking about Edin Hazard. 

Im actually starting to despise the man.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Build greatest Arsenal team ever. 

Years later, be despised.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> And if we make Championship League
> And If we can sell Arshavin or Rosicky to make room for his wages
> Then get the transfer funds Whilst hoping that no big club goes for him


We don't even need to make it to the CL. See City. 

I get your point, but if we are willing to loosen our pockets, then we could sign any player we wanted.


Edit:

Wenger is still the man for the job. Who do you want? Nobody wants to come at Arsenal--a club where the manager is supposed to turn up profits every year and still qualify for the CL.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Razor King said:


> We don't even need to make it to the CL. See City.
> 
> I get your point, but if we are willing to loosen our pockets, then we could sign any player we wanted.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Wenger is still the man for the job. Who do you want? Nobody wants to come at Arsenal--a club where the manager is supposed to turn up profits every year and still qualify for the CL.


Who do i want Brendon Rogers.
Lovely football, right attitude. I think he'll do awesome at a big club.

People will say well he's not done anything yet but f'#k dat who was Arsene Wenger before we gave him a chance.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> Build greatest Arsenal team ever.
> 
> Years later, be despised.


Proof of the line in Batman. You either die a hero or you stay too long and become the villian.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Razor King said:


> We don't even need to make it to the CL. See City.
> 
> I get your point, but if we are willing to loosen our pockets, then we could sign any player we wanted.


Only if there are no other competitors, otherwise you DO need to have CL football to offer.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> Who do i want Brendon Rogers.
> Lovely football, right attitude. I think he'll do awesome at a big club.
> 
> People will say well he's not done anything yet but f'#k dat who was Arsene Wenger before we gave him a chance.



This is exactly right. Who was Fergie before Utd gave him his go, Some guy winning trophies in Scotland, Who was Mourinho before Porto gave him his chance. Who was AVB before Porto gave him a go. Wenger to arsenal.

Rodgers has EPL experience now, and has done brilliantly, He deserves a go.


Who the hell was Pep before Barca gave him a role.... Point proven.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> This is exactly right. Who was Fergie before Utd gave him his go, Some guy winning trophies in Scotland, Who was Mourinho before Porto gave him his chance. Who was AVB before Porto gave him a go. Wenger to arsenal.
> 
> Rodgers has EPL experience now, and has done brilliantly, He deserves a go.
> 
> 
> Who the hell was Pep before Barca gave him a role.... Point proven.


Exactly. It might work it might fail. But either way our club has gone stale and we may aswell take the al off our name and change it to an e.

I dont mind supporting a club that comes 6th 7th 8th gets relegated etc.... I support Arsenal.

I do mind supporting a club that seems to not have any tactics or any planning into signing player. 
I do mind supporting a club that wont even communicate with fans properly over what is happening at the club.
I do mind supporting a club that tells us we've no money yet approves the building of 3 expensive bronze statues outside. 30 foot pictures of ex players on the outside of the stadium etc... Im sure if we added all that up we could have bought out rosicky's contract bought Scott Parker and given him Rosickys wage.
I also mind paying the highest ticket prices in the country to see a 6th placed team. This is the thing that annoys me most. If we're paying the top prices shouldnt we be watching a side that is challenging for top honours?? If we dont want to compete give us more competitive prices. Im going to Milan next week the return flight and match ticket cost me 150 quid. I live in Bolton (Arsenal Manchester Supportors club for the win 600 members strong) so my match ticket at Arsenal will cost me 60 to 80 quid. driving down and back will cost me 60 quid. So for 10 to 30 quid more i can fly to milan and watch a game in the San Siro????

Madness


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

You just have to pray that France does a terrible Euro Championship or that Ancelotti doesn't win la Ligue 1 with PSG. France or PSG are the only two jobs that would tempt Monsieur Wenger.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



ABKiss said:


> You just have to pray that France does a terrible Euro Championship or that Ancelotti doesn't win la Ligue 1 with PSG. France or PSG are the only two jobs that would tempt Monsieur Wenger.


Doesnt need another job to go we ust need Stan Kroenke to grow an spine and pull out Wengers p45 and say sorry Arsene its my club now.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Yeah, that'll never happen. Wenger will NEVER get sacked.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Aware me on why Wenger is unsackable?


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

That may sound stupid but mainly because he's been the manager for over 15 years.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Unless Arsenal get relegated he won't get sacked simply due to his history. Him & Sir Alex have jobs for life if they carry on the way they are.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Completely agree with Gunner.

Wenger has been living on past glories for far too long. Some Arsenal fans and even some who don't support Arsenal act like it's the end of the club when he leaves. Arsenal were successful before Wenger and they have the tools to be successful after Wenger.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

If Arsenal finish 6th or 7th, questions may well be asked at the top. If not they bloody well should be.

It does seem that any resentment towards Wenger from the fans is becoming far more widespread this season. I don't know how ambitious Kroenke and the board are but they should be worried with City & Tottenham making their respective surges up the table, but I don't think you can include Newcastle in that yet unless they can push in the summer with a good finish and some more top signings like Demba & Cabaye.

From the outside looking in, it seems that Arsenal really could do with a shake up and soon. Wenger's too stubborn to make the dramatic changes it may take to see them competing again, and with the squad they have now, that's just not going to happen. The main worry they should have right now is RVP's contract expiring next summer. Right now every top team in Europe should be looking at him, and why the hell would he stay at Arsenal other than out of loyalty? If he wants to win things, either he has to leave or the club have to put their money where their mouth is.

Also on a unrelated note, I spotted Steve Kean in Neighbours tonight:










Hands in pockets too!


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



ABKiss said:


> Yeah, that'll never happen. Wenger will NEVER get sacked.





ABKiss said:


> That may sound stupid but mainly because he's been the manager for over 15 years.


and.

When you break his record down its not that impressive. On the surface you see 3 league titles and 4 fa cups. Granted sounds good. But look deeper

we discount 96/97 because he took over in october and it wasnt his team or his formation. so to be fair we'll start from 97/98

97/98 - did the double. So 1st full season and thats 2 trophies down. leaving 5 left for the next 14 seasons. But lets look at this title race. At this time start of february we were EIGHTEEN points behind. No pressure on us whatsoever. We got close to man utd and even then no pressure at all because even if we lost and messed up and finished 2nd it was the start of the season that did us in anyway. When you can play with absolutly no pressure in any game that your centre feels he has the freedom to run 70 yards to score 2 goals in the game that wins the title you know you've had it easy. 

98/99 - roles reveresed now we lead the title race going into the final few weeks. and with 2 games to go in the season we bottle it. Losing AT HOME to practically hand man utd the title.

wrote all this before a few months ago so cant really be arsed typing it all again but for a manager to create a squad as good as what we had from 99 to 2006 and only win 2 league titles in that 7 seasons really does highlight his limitations as a manager. One of the top managers in the world like Ferguson, Mourinho, Lippi, Del Bosque, Capello (yes he did used to be a very good manager) would have done alot more of it.

alot is said over wengers discoveries who like???

World Cup and European Championship winner Robert Pires??
Sweden International who had literally just torn england apart a month before we signed him in Freddie Ljungberg.
a 7m RM international who we played at RB in Lauren. (most expensive right back in the world at the time)
England international Sol Campbell who he didnt even want thank you David Dein.
Euro championship winner and at time record signing Sylvain Wiltord

Then you look at our subs bench 6M edu, 8M Gio van B, 6M Richard wright, 4.5m kanu, 
at the time we were big spenders. we made alot of it from selling Anelka but it still got spent on depth.

Didnt sign Adams, Keown, Bould, Parlour, Bergkamp, Cole, etc....

anyone who wants to remind themselves of some of the shit Wenger has bought in over the years https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=piruthZqw9z7KPOQuZ0P6Gg have a goose at that. Hasnt got everyone one but is a decent look.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Forgot about RVP. what is the guy up to thus far? 22 goals in the league alone? Take away those goals and you think where Arsenal probably would be in the league. It's crazy that they haven't bent over backwards and given him a crazy contract. He's more or less keeping them in the run for fourth. 

6th if the lowest Arsenal should be expecting (which is still bad). Anything below that needs adressing but considering how the Arsenal board seem to run if he keeps the books balanced he will be safe for sure.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Wenger won't be sacked.

Arsenal are unbelievably dependant on RVP, he had a hand in 63% (or something like that) of Arsenal's goals this season, and that's before he got 3 goals and 2 assists against Blackburn. Crazy high number, I think the next highest was just over 50% and that was Clint Dempsey for Fulham. I expect him to leave if Arsenal don't get top 4 and without him I think they can kiss goodbye any aspirations of a top 4 place for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Forgot about RVP. what is the guy up to thus far? 22 goals in the league alone? Take away those goals and you think where Arsenal probably would be in the league. It's crazy that they haven't bent over backwards and given him a crazy contract. He's more or less keeping them in the run for fourth.
> 
> 6th if the lowest Arsenal should be expecting (which is still bad). Anything below that needs adressing but considering how the Arsenal board seem to run if he keeps the books balanced he will be safe for sure.


Robin Van Persie. One season of being fit after being here 7 years. Sorry but 1 year doesnt cut it. And with the players i was just focusing on the golden generation of Arsenal when we were competitive getting into the 07-12 is even more depressing to claim to discover talent that doesnt win shit all isnt much of an achievement. Not that that means to be talented you have to win things but when you've had the choice of the entire world and specifically picked these kids and claimed them for 4 years as ready to win the title and still not done it thats when you ask questions.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> Robin Van Persie. One season of being fit after being here 7 years. Sorry but 1 year doesnt cut it. And with the players i was just focusing on the golden generation of Arsenal when we were competitive getting into the 07-12 is even more depressing to claim to discover talent that doesnt win shit all isnt much of an achievement. Not that that means to be talented you have to win things but when you've had the choice of the entire world and specifically picked these kids and claimed them for 4 years as ready to win the title and still not done it thats when you ask questions.


It's not like he's only been good this one season though. Yes he's injury prone but he has still been one of the better out and out strikers over the last few yearss 


With Wenger he does find some good kids like RVP, Fab, Adebayor, Chezzer eetc.. but with ade & Fab he was forced to sell just as they were getting good. As a whole though yeah the Kid thing has been a bit of a failure and can only be used so much considering bar Wilshere a lot of this "Young Squad" has played numerous seasons not only in the league but Champo league too. Getting top 4 consistently is pretty good though and if it wasn't for City's rise & Spur's improving they still probably would be hitting top 4 year on year which is still good.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Wenger > Batman

Edit: I just watched the Chelsea game again, didn't realise just how awful Evra really was. Huge part to play in all 3 of their goals. He's one of my favourite players ever, I love the guy but it's sad to see how much he's declined. The season we won the Champions League he was consistently brilliant. Never had a bad game. This season more often than not he's a liability. If Rafael or Fabio played a game like that they wouldn't be seen again.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao thats pretty awesome


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

The final question + answer that leads to Wigan is triffic. Same goes for Stoke and Wolves.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

fourfourtwo made a list of the 100 best footballers in the world. some of their selections are just awful

100. damiao (new)
99. rioferdy5 (52)
98. rossi (new)
97. prince boateng (new)
96. maicon (27)
95. klose (new)
94. masch (65)
93. hartdog (96)
92. llorente (new)
91. lugano (new)
90. alvaro pereira (new)
89. mueller (74)
88. :balo2 (new)
87. javi martinez (new)
86. buffon (62)
85. lucio (18)
84. wilshere (new)
83. reina (51)
82. cazorla (new)
81. forlan (11)
80. m'vila (new)
79. pepe (new)
78. stevie g (20)
77. marchisio (new)
76. eriksen (new)
75. robinho (76)
74. hulk (new)
73. de rossi (54)
72. hamsik (new)
71. kaka (39)
70. sanchez (new)
69. pato (71)
68. kagawa (new)
67. dzeko (53)
66. chiellini (59)
65. essien (26)
64. lloris (75)
63. abidal (new)
62. falcao (new)
61. tevez (29)
60. pirlo (73)
59. marcelo (new)
58. puyol (44)
57. ramos (49)
56. fat frank (13)
55. valdes (83)
54. van der vaart (42)
53. drogba (6)
52. di natale (new)
51. gomez (new)
50. :terry (34)
49. robben (18)
48. hazard (new)
47. hernandez (new)
46. hummels (new)
45. bale (31)
44. mata (new)
43. evra (47)
42. torres (26)
41. gotze (new)
40. coentrao (80)
39. yaya (46)
38. ribery (55)
37. xabi alonso (35)
36. nani (66)
35. prince vince kompany (new)
34. cashley cole (15)
33. ibra (33)
32. thiago silva (new)
31. angel di maria (84)
30. benzema (91)
29. eto'o (8)
28. pedro (50)
27. nasri (new)
26. cavani (new)
25. pastore (68)
24. alves (28)
23. neymar (new)
22. higuain (23)
21. lahm (17)
20. suarez (69)
19. casillas (19)
18. modric (61)
17. busquets (38)
16. vidic (30)
15. neuer (new)
14. aguero (45)
13. sneijder (5)
12. schweinsteiger (10)
11. fabregas (14)
10. ozil (25)
9. rvp (60)
8. pique (9)
7. :silva (57)
6. :rooney (12)
5. david villa (2)
4. :andres (7)
3. :xavi (3)
2. ronaldo (4)
1. messi (1)

HARTDOG being 93 is a worldwide disgrace.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Suarez at 20 :suarez1

BIG MAN at 50 is a disgrace. Should be nowhere near this list


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

That list is pretty laughable actually.

Nani over Bale pleases me. No Antonio Valencia, okay mate.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Torres at 42? :torres


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

guys like torres remain in the list purely based on how high they were the previous year it seems.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Terry above Gomez.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

i'll edit in where they were on last years list or it they're a new entry


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

WTF?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*










what a man


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> Only if there are no other competitors, otherwise you DO need to have CL football to offer.


Not really. What you do need is unlimited transfer funds and high wage scales. If some billionaire bought Villa today, I'm sure we would see some world class signings there, even if they are out of the top-6. Ambition is very important, of course.




Gunner14 said:


> Doesnt need another job to go we ust need Stan Kroenke to grow an spine and pull out Wengers p45 and say sorry Arsene its my club now.


It's the other way around. Stan Kroenke is a businessman not a football diehard. He only cares for the money. As long as Wenger is making profits, Kroenke won't sack Wenger.

Kroenke needs to go out. If Usmanov takes over, we are going to spend money. Under Kroenke, we shall always remain where we are.




EGame said:


> Aware me on why Wenger is unsackable?


At Arsenal FC, the manager is expected to make profits every year and still finish in the top-4. Who else can do that?




Gunner14 said:


> and.
> 
> When you break his record down its not that impressive. On the surface you see 3 league titles and 4 fa cups. Granted sounds good. But look deeper
> 
> we discount 96/97 because he took over in october and it wasnt his team or his formation. so to be fair we'll start from 97/98
> 
> 97/98 - did the double. So 1st full season and thats 2 trophies down. leaving 5 left for the next 14 seasons. But lets look at this title race. At this time start of february we were EIGHTEEN points behind. No pressure on us whatsoever. We got close to man utd and even then no pressure at all because even if we lost and messed up and finished 2nd it was the start of the season that did us in anyway. When you can play with absolutly no pressure in any game that your centre feels he has the freedom to run 70 yards to score 2 goals in the game that wins the title you know you've had it easy.
> 
> 98/99 - roles reveresed now we lead the title race going into the final few weeks. and with 2 games to go in the season we bottle it. Losing AT HOME to practically hand man utd the title.
> 
> wrote all this before a few months ago so cant really be arsed typing it all again but for a manager to create a squad as good as what we had from 99 to 2006 and only win 2 league titles in that 7 seasons really does highlight his limitations as a manager. One of the top managers in the world like Ferguson, Mourinho, Lippi, Del Bosque, Capello (yes he did used to be a very good manager) would have done alot more of it.
> 
> alot is said over wengers discoveries who like???
> 
> World Cup and European Championship winner Robert Pires??
> Sweden International who had literally just torn england apart a month before we signed him in Freddie Ljungberg.
> a 7m RM international who we played at RB in Lauren. (most expensive right back in the world at the time)
> England international Sol Campbell who he didnt even want thank you David Dein.
> Euro championship winner and at time record signing Sylvain Wiltord
> 
> Then you look at our subs bench 6M edu, 8M Gio van B, 6M Richard wright, 4.5m kanu,
> *at the time we were big spenders.* we made alot of it from selling Anelka but it still got spent on depth.
> 
> Didnt sign Adams, Keown, Bould, Parlour, Bergkamp, Cole, etc....
> 
> anyone who wants to remind themselves of some of the shit Wenger has bought in over the years https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=piruthZqw9z7KPOQuZ0P6Gg have a goose at that. Hasnt got everyone one but is a decent look.


Yes, we were big spenders then. Did you ever wonder why? It's not that Arsene never likes to spend. He does and if we were still at Highbury, we would have won the PL more than we have done over the years. It's the board. It's Stan Kroenke. Arsene bought Henry for 10 million back in 2000 and that was considered a big gamble. It's not Wenger's fault that we cannot compete financially with Chelsea and City. That's Kroenke's fault actually.

Arsenal needs a change of philosophy. The stadium debt is manageable and we are the most appropriately run club in the world. At this point, I would like to see some ambition. I have no problem with Wenger leaving Arsenal, IF it means that we get a proper replacement. At least, we are finishing in the top-4 every year and there is CL football every season. Before Wenger, we weren't even a top-4 club on a regular basis. Since his arrival, Arsenal have always ended in the top-4 and we've grown from being one of the top English clubs to one of the top European clubs. On the list of accomplishments, don't forget to include that unlucky night in Paris. We could have won that and it would have changed the dynamics completely. We were unlucky not to win.

It's not all bad for Arsenal. We are no Manchester United with the consistent amount of success they have had, but after them--in the premiership era--it's Arsenal.

Unlucky not to have a Sheikh or a Abrahamovich; instead stuck with a useless businessman--but we are still at that level. We're not winning anything and I was the first admit that Project Youth failed when the likes of Fabregas and Nasri opted out, and many such players never fulfilled their promises. Despite all of this, we are competing with Chelsea for that top-4 spot. Have a look at it that way. Chelsea are the big spenders and the club with large resources, but they are competing with Arsenal for a top-4 spot. Who would you rather be? Would you be City? How much have they spent? They were the first English team to be knocked out of the CL this season. The Premiership for them isn't a forgone conclusion yet.

It's not worse. We aren't modern day Barcelona or ManU with all the successes, but we are Arsenal. We have something that sets us apart from other clubs.

I'm never complaining about what Wenger has done to this club. If we have such high expectations, it is due to Arsene Wenger. It is due to HIS creation: the Invincibles, the greatest team ever built in the history of top division football in England. He set the bar. He did the unthinkable. It's due to that legacy he created, people are right at his back. I'm not saying Arsene doesn't have faults. He does. His tactics are outright crazy and senseless at times. We have lost a couple of games because of Arsene Wenger's strategy. He has made a lot of mistakes, but the positive part is what he has brought to Arsenal. Arsenal played direct football when he came. He brought the fineness, finesse, and a style of football that has become a benchmark for football in general.

It's easy to whine and complain. It's difficult to see the perspective and appreciate somebody for all his works. For all of those who are praising RVP's performance this season; don't forget that this is a result of 7 patient years from the side of Arsenal and Arsene. Robin van Persie should sign the contract immediately. The club stood by him during all those years when he was injury-prone. Arsenal, Wenger, the board, and the entire crew of Arsenal backed him to be the greatest striker in the world that he is today during all those 7 incomplete seasons for him. Today, he is showing his worth to the world, but that is a product of the faith Arsene had in him. There was a time when many fans were claiming van Persie to be sold off due to his injury records. Where are those fans today? Are they the same fans who want Arsene out now?

Think people, think...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

arsenal spent more money than us in jan 8*D

in fact we made money in jan. sah prudent.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Manchester City: A guideline to financial self-sustainability

:balo


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

1. get oil money
2. ????
3. profit


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> 1. get oil money
> 2. ????
> 3. profit


1. get oil money
2. Make others Balo-jelli
3. profit


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

number 2 could also be sign world class stepovers in robinho


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

a suarez quote from yesterday



> "I knew what I did and there is a kind of football law that says 'what happens on the pitch, stays on the pitch."


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Evra should be banned for breaking football laws.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

JT also wishes the football pitch was like vegas. it would all stay there and there is more whores.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Yeah, I completely agree about Evra. It's sad to see how far he's fallen defensively. He used to do a solid job when it came to defending but the past two years, he's been such a liability. You look at Rafael since he's returned and he's been one of our most consistent defenders and has done a great job both defensively and when assisting in attack. Look at Fabio, he was one of our best defenders last season and hasn't really had a chance since returning from injury. I'd give Fabio a chance at left back and see how he does. I don't see that happening though unless Evra gets an injury.

Despite his flaws and his liability on the pitch, I still love Pat. I found this video yesterday that had me in stitches:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Capello has just arrived at Wembley for a meeting with the FA, hopefully he isnt in the job by the end of the day


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Don't worry lads, I'll take the job.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Evra has been a fantastic left back for United over the years but he's been very poor as of late, especially this season. 

I still think Ashley Cole is the best left back in the league. Equally as good going forward and defending.

Edit: Yeah, don't think they should keep Capello.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

get pim to manage england, he'll sort out any striker problems by not playing any


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:arry not guilty

Internet explodes in 3......2.....1


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

On the map thing i got West Brom lol.



Razor King said:


> Not really. What you do need is unlimited transfer funds and high wage scales. If some billionaire bought Villa today, I'm sure we would see some world class signings there, even if they are out of the top-6. Ambition is very important, of course.
> 
> *No you dont just need to focus on the 1st team and signing players who can make an impact on it rather than buying children that dont develop*
> 
> 
> It's the other way around. Stan Kroenke is a businessman not a football diehard. He only cares for the money. As long as Wenger is making profits, Kroenke won't sack Wenger.
> 
> *very true but at the same time we'd make more profits from commercial partners and prize money if we actually won shit. Rather than making all our money from selling anyone with talent.*
> 
> Kroenke needs to go out. If Usmanov takes over, we are going to spend money. Under Kroenke, we shall always remain where we are.
> 
> *Dont mind either way. We have the money their we just waste it on paying high contracts to poo players and spending on the wrong kind of player. Every signing we make is practically the same player. *
> 
> 
> 
> At Arsenal FC, the manager is expected to make profits every year and still finish in the top-4. Who else can do that?
> 
> *Anyone. Its not difficult to make a profit when you have the 2nd highest turnover in the league from shafting fans*
> 
> Yes, we were big spenders then. Did you ever wonder why? It's not that Arsene never likes to spend. He does and if we were still at Highbury, we would have won the PL more than we have done over the years. It's the board. It's Stan Kroenke. Arsene bought Henry for 10 million back in 2000 and that was considered a big gamble. It's not Wenger's fault that we cannot compete financially with Chelsea and City. That's Kroenke's fault actually.
> 
> *We dont need to. They can both only have 25 players each. there is alot more than 50 players in the world. There is talent all over we just spunk what money we have on the wrong ones. Signing players at the wrong times due to wengers stupidity and his remit of im not interested in any player thats already started puberty.*
> 
> Arsenal needs a change of philosophy. The stadium debt is manageable and we are the most appropriately run club in the world. At this point, I would like to see some ambition. I have no problem with Wenger leaving Arsenal, IF it means that we get a proper replacement. At least, we are finishing in the top-4 every year and there is CL football every season. Before Wenger, we weren't even a top-4 club on a regular basis. Since his arrival, Arsenal have always ended in the top-4 and we've grown from being one of the top English clubs to one of the top European clubs. On the list of accomplishments, don't forget to include that unlucky night in Paris. We could have won that and it would have changed the dynamics completely. We were unlucky not to win.
> 
> *On the champions league what the point in us being in it with Wenger as manager he hasnt go the tactical nouse to navigate a knockout competition. Before Wenger we were wining trophies.
> -League cup when it actually was worth winning 87,93
> - Fa Cup 93
> CWC - 94
> final again in 95
> League Title - 89 and 91.
> 
> So omg what a disgraceful barren run of 2 seasons without a trophy before the messiah won us the double. Also we were not unlucky not to win in Paris Wengers substitutions were poor. Taking off Pires after the sending off was ridiculous why take off one of your only goal threats who can win a game by himself. Putting on Reyes (who a season before got himself sent off in a cup final so he didnt have to take a penalty) over the calm controlled head of Dennis Bergkamp. *
> 
> It's not all bad for Arsenal. We are no Manchester United with the consistent amount of success they have had, but after them--in the premiership era--it's Arsenal.
> 
> *Indeed for our worst spell and doom and gloom we're doing alright but it doesnt change the fact that the board should either drop ticket prices to match the 3rd rate talent or match the talent to the prices. The bargains are still out their if you send your scouts to look for them. Grimandi found Koscielny when he was 23 wenger wasnt interested because he wasnt a virgin schoolboy. Then Koscielny got transfered for 200k. Grimandi went mental and a season later we needed a cb and we signed Koscielny for 10M. great way to was 9.8M at a cash strapped club. *
> 
> Unlucky not to have a Sheikh or a Abrahamovich; instead stuck with a useless businessman--but we are still at that level. We're not winning anything and I was the first admit that Project Youth failed when the likes of Fabregas and Nasri opted out, and many such players never fulfilled their promises. Despite all of this, we are competing with Chelsea for that top-4 spot. Have a look at it that way. Chelsea are the big spenders and the club with large resources, but they are competing with Arsenal for a top-4 spot. Who would you rather be? Would you be City? How much have they spent? They were the first English team to be knocked out of the CL this season. The Premiership for them isn't a forgone conclusion yet.
> *Project youth failed before it started. Look at any young player who is highly rated at 17,18 not many are still at or stay at a high level. The world knew it would fail. The board knew it would fail. Ive already said what id rather be. Id rather be a club that knows what it is accepts what it is and has everything reflect what it is. Than a 3rd rate squad in a 1st rate stadium with the highest ticket prices in the league*
> 
> It's not worse. We aren't modern day Barcelona or ManU with all the successes, but we are Arsenal. We have something that sets us apart from other clubs.
> *We have nothing that sets us apart. Silent fans?, no ambition, no talent, no depth. 2 class players and 20 overrated ones. *
> 
> I'm never complaining about what Wenger has done to this club. If we have such high expectations, it is due to Arsene Wenger. It is due to HIS creation: the Invincibles, the greatest team ever built in the history of top division football in England. He set the bar. He did the unthinkable. It's due to that legacy he created, people are right at his back. I'm not saying Arsene doesn't have faults. He does. His tactics are outright crazy and senseless at times. We have lost a couple of games because of Arsene Wenger's strategy. He has made a lot of mistakes, but the positive part is what he has brought to Arsenal. Arsenal played direct football when he came. He brought the fineness, finesse, and a style of football that has become a benchmark for football in general.
> 
> *And he brought a supplement drink that contained THC that was banned from use in 2006 meaning that all our players in our 'golden generation' were really just doped up with an at the time untraceable substance.
> On the invincibles it means nothing. Id sacrifice on of the 12 draws that year to be 26 11 1 to have beaten Man Utd in the F.A Cup semi and done the double. Id sacrifice one of the wins to go back to 99 and beat leeds in that tuesday in may. Even his direct play is outdated and surpassed now. What Wenger brought wasnt anything new just a mere reflection of how Holland used to play.*
> 
> It's easy to whine and complain. It's difficult to see the perspective and appreciate somebody for all his works. For all of those who are praising RVP's performance this season; don't forget that this is a result of 7 patient years from the side of Arsenal and Arsene. Robin van Persie should sign the contract immediately. The club stood by him during all those years when he was injury-prone. Arsenal, Wenger, the board, and the entire crew of Arsenal backed him to be the greatest striker in the world that he is today during all those 7 incomplete seasons for him. Today, he is showing his worth to the world, but that is a product of the faith Arsene had in him. There was a time when many fans were claiming van Persie to be sold off due to his injury records. Where are those fans today? Are they the same fans who want Arsene out now?
> *but as ive pointed out all Wengers works are overrated. 200 european games well done but you should have reached that alot sooner how quick people forget the embarrassment of losing to PAOK Salonki and then Broussia Monchengladbach. The embarrasment of being put out of the champions league by PSV or 3 seasons earlier by the might of Lens and Panathinikos.
> 
> RVP its not really a product of the faith Wenger had in him every striker has a good year. Even Emile Heskey had a great year at one time he was an unstoppable beast. So RVP's 1 season of being 'the guy' is just the same as 2 years ago when Rooney scored 34 for man utd. He isnt a 34 goal a season striker thats why he's never even come close to it again but everyone has a 'purple patch' this is RVP's.*
> 
> 
> Think people, think...


People are thinking. Thats why they see Wenger for what he truely is a 1 trick pony thats managed to convince the world he is something greater than what he is. People who think no other manager can win 7 trophies in 15 years at a club are just in denial.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Magsimus said:


> :arry not guilty
> 
> Internet explodes in 3......2.....1


They couldnt possibly find him guilty. The way it was explained by Mandaric was quite simple. I gave money to a friend for doing a good job. So unless they want to start taxing gifts like christmas money, birthday money, lending your mate a fiver to buy a pint and not asking for it back etc.. there was no way he'd ever be found guilty.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Magsimus said:


> :arry not guilty
> 
> Internet explodes in 3......2.....1


Luckily he won't be able to read any of it. :arry


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:arry can we just give him the job now?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> :arry can we just give him the job now?


Capello is on his way to the F.A headquaters for showdown talks over the Terry thing so in a perfect world Bernstein will hit him with a steal chair. Which leads to a loser leaves England last man standing match at half time during the F.A Cup final. Towards the end of the half time break Capello is winning the match but cant keep Bernstein down. Harry comes out of the crowd in a Spurs kit with a sledgehammer looking like he is going to hit Bernstein so he can stay at spurs but he turns and knocks Capello's head clean off ripping of his Spurs shirt to reveal an England shirt underneath(ooooo sweeerrrvvveeee) annoncing himself as the new England boss as black dancing ref counts to 10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb_h_6kXc6s


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

His first press conference would be fantastic:

"Terry is a triffic lad, but me and Rio go way back, so he can fack right off. 

Scotty Facking Parker? Rio said he was the best midfielder in the country, he's the new facking Dave McKay, i'm giving him the armband."

All this from the Wembley car park in his Land Rover, I also picture him driving off with tin cans on string hanging off the back and a "NEW ENGLAND GAFFER" banner on the back screen.

:arry


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Arry can't manage an international team because you can't buy players from other countries. :arry


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> Harry Redknapp has been cleared of evading tax on payments made to his Monaco bank account.
> 
> The Tottenham boss had denied accepting secret untaxed bonus payments from former Portsmouth chairman Milan Mandaric, while he was club manager.
> 
> Mr Mandaric was also cleared of two charges of cheating the public revenue.
> 
> Jurors rejected prosecution claims the money was a bonus for selling Peter Crouch and beating Manchester United.
> 
> Mr Redknapp and Mr Mandaric embraced in the dock as the verdicts were read after five hours of deliberations.
> 
> Mr Mandaric walked up to Det Insp Dave Manley to shake his hand and said "Thank you".
> 
> Outside court, Mr Mandaric said: "I have to try and pinch myself and try to wake up from the horrible dream.
> 
> "I always believed in the truth and also believed in British justice system."
> 
> It can also now be reported that Mr Mandaric and Peter Storrie, Portsmouth's former chief executive, were cleared of tax evasion charges at a separate trial last October.
> 'Get reputation back'
> 
> They were both accused of evading tax over player Eyal Berkovics's termination fee.
> 
> Mr Storrie was also accused of dodging tax on a signing-on fee to midfielder Amdy Faye when he moved from Auxerre to Portsmouth.
> 
> Mr Storrie, who is now allowed to speak about his trial, told BBC News: "We said from day one that it [the case] was farcical.
> 
> "I am delighted we've been proved completely innocent and I can get my reputation back."
> 
> During Mr Redknapp's and Mr Mandaric's trial, jurors heard the Spurs boss received two payments totalling £189,000, into his "Rosie 47" account in Monaco - named after his pet dog.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-16925280










I bet Arry's password for everything is "Rosie47"


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Arry can't manage an international team because you can't buy players from other countries. :arry


He'll find a way.

The jet flyin', limousine ridin', wheeler dealin son of a gun is just that good :arry :flair3. WOOO. No shock here.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

@ Gunner



> No you dont just need to focus on the 1st team and signing players who can make an impact on it rather than buying children that dont develop


While, I agree with this. I don't think this was a topic of discussion at any point. :S



> very true but at the same time we'd make more profits from commercial partners and prize money if we actually won shit. Rather than making all our money from selling anyone with talent.


We can win, but we have to "compromise" for at least a season or two with the losses. If we can spend some good money and buy quality players, we would be back at the top. This ploy may incur losses for that calender year, but on the long run, it will bring success on both grounds.

Our starting 11 is still very good. The problem is we have NO depth and Wenger overplays his starting 11. That leads to injuries and all, and we know the rest.




> Anyone. Its not difficult to make a profit when you have the 2nd highest turnover in the league from shafting fans


Mourinho can't do it. So, I'm not sure who "anyone" could be.




> We dont need to. They can both only have 25 players each. there is alot more than 50 players in the world. There is talent all over we just spunk what money we have on the wrong ones. Signing players at the wrong times due to wengers stupidity and his remit of im not interested in any player thats already started puberty.


Wenger's bad signings have been those young players. Let's not forget that every manager makes bad signings. It's not as if one can be 100% accurate every single day. We are talking of humans here. SAF has made his share of outrageous signings too. Wenger doesn't have that backing financially. He has to gamble a lot more than others. Of course, in a gamble, it's all about chances that defy logic.




> On the champions league what the point in us being in it with Wenger as manager he hasnt go the tactical nouse to navigate a knockout competition. Before Wenger we were wining trophies.
> -League cup when it actually was worth winning 87,93
> - Fa Cup 93
> CWC - 94
> final again in 95
> League Title - 89 and 91.
> 
> So omg what a disgraceful barren run of 2 seasons without a trophy before the messiah won us the double. Also we were not unlucky not to win in Paris Wengers substitutions were poor. Taking off Pires after the sending off was ridiculous why take off one of your only goal threats who can win a game by himself. Putting on Reyes (who a season before got himself sent off in a cup final so he didnt have to take a penalty) over the calm controlled head of Dennis Bergkamp.


I didn't talk of trophies. I'm speaking of a regular top flight club that Arsenal has become since then.

Not winning the UEFA Cup was a massive tragedy. That night in Paris was another travesty. Just to let it in, I was equally and to this date--I am bamboozled by Wenger's decision to take Pires off in what was one of the most important games in Arsenal history. At the end, you could say, it cost us the CL, but we were unlucky. There is no doubt.




> Project youth failed before it started. Look at any young player who is highly rated at 17,18 not many are still at or stay at a high level. The world knew it would fail. The board knew it would fail. Ive already said what id rather be. Id rather be a club that knows what it is accepts what it is and has everything reflect what it is. Than a 3rd rate squad in a 1st rate stadium with the highest ticket prices in the league


I agree. Project Youth failed. That's why there is no point going for another Project Youth.




> We have nothing that sets us apart. Silent fans?, no ambition, no talent, no depth. 2 class players and 20 overrated ones.


We are Arsenal. We are the most properly managed club in the world and we are amongst the top clubs in the world today. Pretty much.




> And he brought a supplement drink that contained THC that was banned from use in 2006 meaning that all our players in our 'golden generation' were really just doped up with an at the time untraceable substance.
> On the invincibles it means nothing. Id sacrifice on of the 12 draws that year to be 26 11 1 to have beaten Man Utd in the F.A Cup semi and done the double. Id sacrifice one of the wins to go back to 99 and beat leeds in that tuesday in may. Even his direct play is outdated and surpassed now. What Wenger brought wasnt anything new just a mere reflection of how Holland used to play.


LOL at the first part.

And I'd trade the Invinvibles for the CL in 2006 and the UEFA Cup in 1999. But I'm not going to undermine the greatness of the Invincibles. It is something special.

Yep, in England that was unreal; the kind of football he brought. It changed the dynamics of the game in England.




> but as ive pointed out all Wengers works are overrated. 200 european games well done but you should have reached that alot sooner how quick people forget the embarrassment of losing to PAOK Salonki and then Broussia Monchengladbach. The embarrasment of being put out of the champions league by PSV or 3 seasons earlier by the might of Lens and Panathinikos.


As I've said before, no CL trophy is something that bothers me always. But it's not easy. Chelsea have spent fortunes to get that to no avail. Real Madrid are desperate to win the CL and they consider it their trophy, but where has that gotten them? It's not easy. You have to accept it. That's why I said, in the start of the season, I'd be happy if we sacrificed everything for CL glory. I don't care if we finish 17th in the table as long as we win the CL.




> RVP its not really a product of the faith Wenger had in him every striker has a good year. Even Emile Heskey had a great year at one time he was an unstoppable beast. So RVP's 1 season of being 'the guy' is just the same as 2 years ago when Rooney scored 34 for man utd. He isnt a 34 goal a season striker thats why he's never even come close to it again but everyone has a 'purple patch' this is RVP's.


I really have nothing to say here.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> West Ham United statement
> 
> West Ham United are aware that the FA have written to Ravel Morrison asking for his observations regarding comments on Twitter.
> 
> Ravel and the club will co-operate fully with the FA's request and have until Monday evening to respond.
> 
> There will be no further comment from West Ham United or Ravel at this stage.


fpalm really doesn't help himself


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Harry not guilty hahahaha.


Now come FA capello out, help me cheer for england again.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

You do realise they aren't speaking about Capello's position in the job? They are speaking about the Terry decision and how to go forward from here.

The only way Capello leaves, is by his own choice.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> You do realise they aren't speaking about Capello's position in the job? They are speaking about the Terry decision and how to go forward from here.
> 
> The only way Capello leaves, is by his own choice.


hahahah fail on me then, back to not giving a fuck about INGERLAND.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Razor King said:


> @ Gunner
> 
> While, I agree with this. I don't think this was a topic of discussion at any point. :S
> *Were talking about Arsenal. So its always a point of discussion*
> 
> We can win, but we have to "compromise" for at least a season or two with the losses. If we can spend some good money and buy quality players, we would be back at the top. This ploy may incur losses for that calender year, but on the long run, it will bring success on both grounds.
> *But its not about good money. We've spent good money. 15M arshavin, 12M Chambershite, 7M Rosicknote, 9M Walcott, 7M sagna, 6M Santos, 10M Kos, 10M Per, 10M TV5, 5M Ramsey. You dont need to spend 50M to get a player.*
> 
> Our starting 11 is still very good. The problem is we have NO depth and Wenger overplays his starting 11. That leads to injuries and all, and we know the rest.
> *Our starting 11 needs a left back, a defensive mid, and 2 wingers just to fit the formation le boss wants to play. Having no depth is bad management simple as*
> 
> Mourinho can't do it. So, I'm not sure who "anyone" could be.
> *Mourinho can do anything he wants. Any manager with the highest turnover in the league would struggle to not make a turnover profit.*
> 
> 
> Wenger's bad signings have been those young players. Let's not forget that every manager makes bad signings. It's not as if one can be 100% accurate every single day. We are talking of humans here. SAF has made his share of outrageous signings too. Wenger doesn't have that backing financially. He has to gamble a lot more than others. Of course, in a gamble, it's all about chances that defy logic.
> *and he never had to take any of these gamble. he never had to sign a single prepubesant child. He chose too. *
> 
> 
> I didn't talk of trophies. I'm speaking of a regular top flight club that Arsenal has become since then.
> *Bruce Rioch would have kept us at the top end of the table. He took us to 5th in his 1st season whilst only making 2 signings. The George Graham squad was an extremly good one the only problem was the off the field stuff and the drinking culture affected performance in his final year. Its not like Wenger had to come in and rebuild a club.*
> 
> Not winning the UEFA Cup was a massive tragedy. That night in Paris was another travesty. Just to let it in, I was equally and to this date--I am bamboozled by Wenger's decision to take Pires off in what was one of the most important games in Arsenal history. At the end, you could say, it cost us the CL, but we were unlucky. There is no doubt.
> *We wasnt unlucky though. We sat back for the 2nd half and invited pressure. Your never unlucky when allow a side to take shots.*
> 
> I agree. Project Youth failed. That's why there is no point going for another Project Youth.
> *Agreed*
> 
> We are Arsenal. We are the most properly managed club in the world and we are amongst the top clubs in the world today. Pretty much.
> *Properly managed = focusing on whats important. Proper management does not include giving wage rises to players like Johan Djourou.*
> 
> LOL at the first part.
> 
> And I'd trade the Invinvibles for the CL in 2006 and the UEFA Cup in 1999. But I'm not going to undermine the greatness of the Invincibles. It is something special.
> *special yes but at the end of the day we got the same prize as every other league winner.*
> 
> Yep, in England that was unreal; the kind of football he brought. It changed the dynamics of the game in England.
> *It was already changing though. The main problem the english game had was it was still recovering from the european ban because LFC fans cants keep their hands to themselves. The 'revolution' would have started sooner had england not been banned from europe during the start of the premier league era.*
> 
> As I've said before, no CL trophy is something that bothers me always. But it's not easy. Chelsea have spent fortunes to get that to no avail. Real Madrid are desperate to win the CL and they consider it their trophy, but where has that gotten them? It's not easy. You have to accept it. That's why I said, in the start of the season, I'd be happy if we sacrificed everything for CL glory. I don't care if we finish 17th in the table as long as we win the CL.
> *Im not bothered about not winning the champions league more about the pathetic way we go out every year through crap tactics. The only time we've gone out fighting is vs Barcelona last year.*
> 
> I really have nothing to say here.


So you think 1 season is enough for a professional footballer. Not surprising as most Arsenal fans would probably have built a statue for Chamberlain after scoring vs Shrewsbury.
I however feel 1 season needs to be backed up to define the difference between a great player and a simply in form one. Its easier to score when you are the main focus of a side.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> You do realise they aren't speaking about Capello's position in the job? They are speaking about the Terry decision and how to go forward from here.
> 
> The only way Capello leaves, is by his own choice.


During showdown talks there is always the hope that Capello gets pissed off and quits. WE dont have alot to cling to at least let us keep this 1 in a billion glimmar of hope.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> You do realise they aren't speaking about Capello's position in the job? They are speaking about the Terry decision and how to go forward from here.
> 
> The only way Capello leaves, is by his own choice.


He could easily say reinstate Terry or I go or cite irreconcilable differences and leave. Whilst unlikely it's still possible.

We can only pray.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



WWE_TNA said:


> hahahah fail on me then, back to not giving a fuck about INGERLAND.


Fickle. Guess you're going to start supporting Man City soon. :vince2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Barca or Madrid actually you mentalist.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Woke up this morning to the fantastic news.

:arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry 

4ever


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



EGame said:


> Woke up this morning to the fantastic news.
> 
> :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry :arry
> 
> 4ever


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Scholes is gunna do a few of his legendary "defensive" tackles at the weekend on Suarez.

Pool are gunna get smashed.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Just me who thinks it'd be daft to get rid of Capello then? :kean


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Scholes is gunna do a few of his legendary "defensive" tackles at the weekend on Suarez.
> 
> Pool are gunna get smashed.


They'll win or draw, did you see our defending vs chelsea.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I'd love to see them hire McLeish just for Da LoLz.

Guys the worst manager in the league.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

No charge? :arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry

Suarez to score the winner of course at the weekend.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Cliffy Byro said:


> I'd love to see them hire McLeish just for Da LoLz.
> 
> Guys the worst manager in the league.


Heskey for N'Zogbia, the man's a tactical genius.

:troll


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> During showdown talks there is always the hope that Capello gets pissed off and quits. WE dont have alot to cling to at least let us keep this 1 in a billion glimmar of hope.





Seb said:


> He could easily say reinstate Terry or I go or cite irreconcilable differences and leave. Whilst unlikely it's still possible.
> 
> We can only pray.


That could happen, but that's him making the ultimatum, rather than the FA telling him to go.

If he goes now, who would takeover? Do you just put a caretaker in charge until the end of the season, because Harry won't leave Spurs at this moment.

There are no better options at this present time, so I see it pointless to get rid of Capello.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Anyone but Capello. He should've been sacked after the farcical World Cup and although he's finally realised his archaic 4-4-2 doesn't work at international level, he still hasn't got the bollocks to drop Terry despite the fact the dressing room will be absolutely toxic. All Harry would have to deal with between now and the end of the season is a couple of friendlies anyway.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

If it ends with the BIG LEADER OF MEN being reinstated as head lion I will piss myself laughing.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Magsimus said:


> Heskey for N'Zogbia, the man's a tactical genius.
> 
> :troll


Heskey did well when he came on, and Villa actually started playing better. N'Zogbia had a decent game but he was giving the ball away a lot at that stage and not doing much.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Anyone but Capello. He should've been sacked after the farcical World Cup and although he's finally realised his archaic 4-4-2 doesn't work at international level, he still hasn't got the bollocks to drop Terry despite the fact the dressing room will be absolutely toxic. All Harry would have to deal with between now and the end of the season is a couple of friendlies anyway.


I'd rather Capello than Woy, BIG SAM and other guys that would most likely throw they hat in (except for BULK). I can't see Harry doing a deal to stay at Spurs until the end of the season, before joining up with England, because this is international tournament year and he would have to go around watching players, getting in contact with managers and players, etc.

They would just be too many complications due to him managing a team in the country he also manages. Imagine if there is a Spurs-United game coming up, but he during the week before the game, he wants to talk to Rooney about England stuff. SAF would be going apeshit!



Irish Jet said:


> If it ends with the BIG LEADER OF MEN being reinstated as head lion I will piss myself laughing.


FA would lose all respect they have. Could never happen.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> *Anyone but Capello. He should've been sacked after the farcical World Cup* and although he's finally realised his archaic 4-4-2 doesn't work at international level, h*e still hasn't got the bollocks to drop Terry despite the fact the dressing room will be absolutely toxic*. All Harry would have to deal with between now and the end of the season is a couple of friendlies anyway.


This


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> I'd rather Capello than Woy, BIG SAM and other guys that would most likely throw they hat in (except for BULK). I can't see Harry doing a deal to stay at Spurs until the end of the season, before joining up with England, because this is international tournament year and he would have to go around watching players, getting in contact with managers and players, etc.
> 
> They would just be too many complications due to him managing a team in the country he also manages. Imagine if there is a Spurs-United game coming up, but he *during the week before the game, he wants to talk to Rooney about England stuff*. SAF would be going apeshit!
> 
> 
> 
> FA would lose all respect they have. Could never happen.


:arry

Speaking of Rooney and Capello at the last world cup finals, I thought Rooney should have been dropped from the starting line up for the 3rd/4th game. Not because he had a go at the fans for booing, but because he was playing really shit. Obviously don't drop him in the long run, I mean during the tournament.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

He was shite (probably the worse player there), but the other striking options were terrible. Rooney has to step up this year. He was shit in 06 and 10. England needs a performance from him now.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> He was shite (probably the worse player there), but *the other striking options were terrible.* Rooney has to step up this year. He was shit in 06 and 10. England needs a performance from him now.


:hesk2


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:torres


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

http://www.fightersonlymag.com/content/news/15570-ufcs-ross-pearson-picks-a-fight-with-ex-england-captain-john-terry

Mackem MMA fighter Ross pearson wants to knock some sense into Terry, i'd pay to see that shit. doubt it would take a pro fighter to beat some sense into terry.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Terry could take that slightly less ugly version of Jay Spearing. :terry


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Just let super Joey do it.

"He did it for da followers !!"


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



steamed hams said:


> Terry could take that slightly less ugly version of Jay Spearing. :terry


Terry taking a pro fighter


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I meant in a team-mate's wife on a pole match, with Capello interfering. :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ross Pearson has yet to learn that there's only one BIG MAN.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> That could happen, but that's him making the ultimatum, rather than the FA telling him to go.
> 
> If he goes now, who would takeover? Do you just put a caretaker in charge until the end of the season, because Harry won't leave Spurs at this moment.
> 
> There are no better options at this present time, so I see it pointless to get rid of Capello.


I wouldnt have 1. Id make the england squad an online poll. Proper big brother stuff.
Get fans to register and sign up charge them all a tenner just to make a few quid.

Then everything is public vote and the F.A can just say well if it doesnt work its your fault. would be hilarious

before everygame every englishman in the country is eligible so you can even vote for your 1 legged next door neighbour to be starting centre forward.

Polls on types of training to do have them all living in the big brother house nightly votes like tomorrow should John Terry do press ups, sit ups, bunny hops shuttle runs or eat a plate of raw cuttlefish and dog shit. Register online and vote now.

During games fans can vote on when to make substitutions who plays where etc.... England vs Fiji and the fans have decided Steven Gerrard will start in goal and england will play 1-1-8 with Peter Crouch, Rooney, Defoe, Bent, Geoff Hurst, Bobby Charlton, Gary lineker and Ian wright all starting.

We wont win anything and would get mullered every game but it would be funny as fuck and would really get people into watching england again.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



steamed hams said:


> I meant in a team-mate's wife on a pole match, with Capello interfering. :side:


Can Bridge referee?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Gunner14 said:


> I wouldnt have 1. Id make the england squad an online poll. Proper big brother stuff.
> Get fans to register and sign up charge them all a tenner just to make a few quid.
> 
> Then everything is public vote and the F.A can just say well if it doesnt work its your fault. would be hilarious
> 
> before everygame every englishman in the country is eligible so you can even vote for your 1 legged next door neighbour to be starting centre forward.
> 
> Polls on types of training to do have them all living in the big brother house nightly votes like tomorrow should John Terry do press ups, sit ups, bunny hops shuttle runs or eat a plate of raw cuttlefish and dog shit. Register online and vote now.
> 
> During games fans can vote on when to make substitutions who plays where etc.... England vs Fiji and the fans have decided Steven Gerrard will start in goal and england will play 1-1-8 with Peter Crouch, Rooney, Defoe, Bent, Geoff Hurst, Bobby Charlton, Gary lineker and Ian wright all starting.
> 
> We wont win anything and would get mullered every game but it would be funny as fuck and would really get people into watching england again.


This is a fucking amazing idea !!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Even if that happened Gunner would still go to KFC instead.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



steamed hams said:


> Even if that happened Gunner would still go to KFC instead.


Depends what time Italy kicked off.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I would guess some time before the knockout stage began.


Why am I even saying that Nitromalta isn't around to respond.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Im so pumped...


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



steamed hams said:


> I would guess some time before the knockout stage began.
> 
> 
> Why am I even saying that Nitromalta isn't around to respond.


Nah dont wanna turn the prem thread into international discussion but Italy are in alot better shape than us.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Nitro won't come in and big up italy he will just have something bad to say about england and probably nothing to do international football.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Capello Resigns, WOOOOOOOOOO!!!

:arry triffic


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Yeah, fuck off Fabio.

Who gets the job? Pearce until after the Euro's?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

The King is dead, long live the King.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I hope he gets a 3rd spell at Madrid.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Stuart Pearce hopefully gets the job until after the euro's, promote from within for the short term I say.

Also lol at Joel saying Favio won't resign earlier today.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I'm behind Capello on this one. I dont like Terry one bit, but it was Capello's team and he alone should have decided who is captain is and no one else.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

It would be the FA who looked stupid when Capello has left if England won the Euro's and the captain hoists the trophy and is found to be a racist a couple of weeks later. Stripping him was the right decision, Capello was a fucking moron for giving the captaincy back to Terry in the first place.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



JakeC_91 said:


> Stuart Pearce hopefully gets the job until after the euro's, promote from within for the short term I say.
> 
> Also lol at Joel saying Favio won't resign earlier today.


:lmao at your reading skills.

:lmao at Stuart Pearce for manager as well.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Pearce is the obvious caretaker, hopefully until the end of the season and then Redknapp can take us to the Euro's.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Still got no chance in the Euros.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

could be pearce and southgate


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Guus Hiddink is free.































Another :terry lover :troll


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*




















Bye capello now terry you fuck off for good.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*










Next England manager. FACT.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I can see tomorow headlines now: Capello Out, Redknapp In, WE'RE GONNA WIN THE EURO'S!!!!!

Fuck having to hear/read this all the way through the summer till we're knocked out fo the Euro's where the headlines will be "Out at the Group Stages, REDKNAPP OUT!!!!!!!"


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Be a shame for 'arry to leave spurs now.

Maybe pards for england, eh mags?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Jamie Redknapp for england with ray my word wilkins as his number 2.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

If it's a caretaker role until after the EURO's, then England could do a lot worse than hiring Guus.


----------



## Ronsterno1

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Dream managerial choice would be Jose Mourinho. Id rather have fucking sven back then harry redknapp i hate that guy always got an excuse for everything.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Could 'Arry take care of both England and Spurs for the rest of the season and after Euros take full charge of England?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ron Atkinson in with Terry as captain :terry

If Guus doesn't take over this will be hilarious for the summer.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ian Holloway for England manager.

A England manager should be English.

:terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



haribo said:


> *Ron Atkinson in with Terry as captain :terry*
> 
> If Guus doesn't take over this will be hilarious for the summer.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



haribo said:


> Ron Atkinson in with Terry as captain :terry
> 
> *If Guus doesn't take over this will be hilarious for the summer.*


Agreed. There's no one available good enough right now apart from him. Gonna quote and lol at posts in here when England go out at the group stages this summer.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> Agreed. There's no one available good enough right now apart from him. Gonna quote and lol at posts in here when England go out at the group stages this summer.


I would have lol'd when we did the same but even more so with capello and terry involved.


Of course we're still gonna be crap but atleast we don't have the capello and terry love in.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



WWE_TNA said:


> I would have lol'd when we did the same but even more so with capello and terry involved.


Capello is a better manager than anyone who will replace him (excluding Hiddink). Good luck though... The last English England manager was a total car crash and nefore he took the job, he won a Carling Cup, got his club all the way to the final of the UEFA Cup and was assistant manager to Sven.

There's not much time for the new manager to get used to his players. He's going to be going to the Euros not knowing A LOT.

And what happens if Terry _still_ goes to the Euros? The FA already made it clear that they want him to go to the Euros, otherwise they wouldn't have just stopped at taking the armband away from him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Just because he's a better proven manager doesn't mean he was right for england, should have gone after the world cup plus his style of play is well italian, i'd rather see us fail playing exciting football. And if terry does go then fuck them.

But terry should not go anyway

Dawson
King?
Lescott
Rio?
Smalling
Jones
Cahill

More cb's than needed but all should be in over terry


----------



## Ronsterno1

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Terry is still our best centre back and natural leader. He will obviously be excluded from squads now because the next england manager is bound to be a fucking suck up.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Capello isn't the first Italian to abandon ship

:troll


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Terry THE LEADER, THE BIG MAN.

:jordan


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



WWE_TNA said:


> Just because he's a better proven manager doesn't mean he was right for england, should have gone after the world cup plus his style of play is well italian, i'd rather see us fail playing exciting football. And if terry does go then fuck them.


Yes, he should have gone after the World Cup, but he didn't and since then he has not lost a game. Ok, they were qualifiers and friendlies, but you can only do what you can do.

Why isn't he right for England? England have performed well for him in qualifiers and friendlies. Yet at the World Cup when they played weaker teams, they failed. I'd say the problem lies in the players mentality, rather than Capello. And we can look back to the 2006 World Cup to attest to this.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Strike from colback.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:hesk2 the next England manager. You know it makes sense!


----------



## Ronsterno1

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



WWE_TNA said:


> Terry THE LEADER, THE BIG MAN.
> 
> :jordan


haha! touche.


----------



## Ronsterno1

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



R.K.O Peep said:


> :hesk2 the next England manager. You know it makes sense!


manager/captain. How very PC that would be!


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> Yes, he should have gone after the World Cup, but he didn't and since then he has not lost a game. Ok, they were qualifiers and friendlies, but you can only do what you can do.
> 
> Why isn't he right for England? England have performed well for him in qualifiers and friendlies. Yet at the World Cup when they played weaker teams, they failed. I'd say the problem lies in the players mentality, rather than Capello. And we can look back to the 2006 World Cup to attest to this.


He is an english football fan so clearly think that we are the best in the world and just need a bit more passion to win when it actually takes skill which we do not have.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> Yes, he should have gone after the World Cup, but he didn't and since then he has not lost a game. Ok, they were qualifiers and friendlies, but you can only do what you can do.
> 
> Why isn't he right for England? England have performed well for him in qualifiers and friendlies. Yet at the World Cup when they played weaker teams, they failed. I'd say the problem lies in the players mentality, rather than Capello. And we can look back to the 2006 World Cup to attest to this.


Seriously dude? The guy should have been gone after the World Cup, the way he has handled players (Owen, Beckham, the captaincy audition, then later on taking the captaincy off Rio) has been horrendous, he's barely made an effort to learn the language, he clearly didn't motivate the players and when everyone was calling for Joe Hart in goal he stuck with Green and when everyone was calling for Gerrard off the striker he persisted with his archaic, naive 4-4-2 and we put in the most inept displays i've ever seen from an England team. He stuck with fucking Heskey of all people for so long and even bought him on in the Germany game when we needed goals :

Delighted he's gone. Should've fucked off in 2010.

Terry can fuck off as well, we've got better defenders and those that deserve the chance more as well.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Good goal for Sunderland, shame its half time game was just getting interesting.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Colback for the Euros :side: who needs Gerrard and Lampard


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Seriously dude? The guy should have been gone after the World Cup, the way he has handled players (Owen, Beckham, the captaincy audition, then later on taking the captaincy off Rio) has been horrendous, he's barely made an effort to learn the language, he clearly didn't motivate the players and when everyone was calling for Joe Hart in goal he stuck with Green and when everyone was calling for Gerrard off the striker he persisted with his archaic, naive 4-4-2 and we put in the most inept displays i've ever seen from an England team. He stuck with fucking Heskey of all people for so long and even bought him on in the Germany game when we needed goals :
> 
> Delighted he's gone. Should've fucked off in 2010.


Yes, a lot of that I agree with. I too wanted him gone after 2010 (well I think I did anyway), but it didn't happen. Since then I think he has lost one friendly to France, but nothing else. He's changed the shape and personnel. He's tried to give young players a chance and dropped some of the older ones.

It's not that Capello is gone that is the big issue. It's more than I don't believe there is anyone available that is better than him (again, except Guus). The new guy is barely going to get any time to try out new ideas. I seriously don't get how this is positive for England.



Seb said:


> Terry can fuck off as well, we've got better defenders and those that deserve the chance more as well.


But will he? Everyone seems to think that now Capello is gone, Terry definitely won't be picked, but we won't know that until we see the first England squad selected from the new manager.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Guy bored the shit out of me, how long was he England manager and how shit is his English still?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Redknapp will get more out of the players than Capello ever did, and tactically he was a nightmare at the World Cup. I saw him on Greatest Managers last night on Sky and he thinks the Lampard goal cost us against Germany, not the fact we were raped brutally by the German's ability, our players, team selection & organisation.

We might have got through qualifying under him but we got outplayed at home against Switzerland, France, Wales and even Ghana for a large part, and we couldn't even beat Montenegro. We never looked convincing under him, especially at Wembley. Sven was a better manager than him. We looked better than okay and even threatening at some of the major tournaments. The World Cup was a joke, Algeria just shocking.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

9 players that come through the boro academy now on the pitch for them, incredible even for a champ team.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*






Smiffy for England!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> Agreed. There's no one available good enough right now apart from him. Gonna quote and lol at posts in here when England go out at the group stages this summer.


So does Hiddink know some secret formation that no other manager knows then? Does he have some secret formula potion that he can inject into the players? You really think *no* other manager who would leave their current job for England can get this squad past the group stages? A team ranked 5th in the world (above Brazil)?



Nige™ said:


> Redknapp will get more out of the players than Capello ever did, and tactically he was a nightmare at the World Cup. I saw him on Greatest Managers last night on Sky and he thinks *the Lampard goal cost us against Germany*, not the fact we were raped brutally by the German's ability, our players, team selection & organisation.
> 
> We might have got through qualifying under him but we got outplayed at home against Switzerland, France, Wales and even Ghana for a large part, and we couldn't even beat Montenegro. We never looked convincing under him, especially at Wembley. Sven was a better manager than him. We looked better than okay and even threatening at some of the major tournaments. The World Cup was a joke, Algeria just shocking.


It really did though. I've talked about this at length before tho so cba to again. Okay maybe just one point- how many times did Spain win by more than one goal in the KO stages? Cross of any of their goals and Spain might have gone out of the tournament, lost on pens, whatever. At the top level of international footy 1 goal makes a huge difference.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



steamed hams said:


> So does Hiddink know some secret formation that no other manager knows then? Does he have some secret formula potion that he can inject into the players? You really think *no* other manager who would leave their current job for England can get this squad past the group stages? A team ranked 5th in the world (above Brazil)?


List me the managers who would leave for the England job right now.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Martin O'Neil likes quitting at inappropriate times. :troll


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

How about :wenger for england


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Maybe the U21s :jordan3


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Sacking Carlo and his staff cost Chelsea £28m. And hiring AVB cost Chelsea £13m. That's £41m wasted...

I love my club, but man, it's easy for me to hate them at times.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Pearce for england

Wenger u21's


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> Sacking Carlo and his staff cost Chelsea £28m. And hiring AVB cost Chelsea £13m. That's £41m wasted...
> 
> I love my club, but man, it's easy for me to hate them at times.


Yes but in Summer Jose Mou-reen-yo is coming back and then we wont need to buy another coach for 2 entire years


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

It's alright lads, I've got this shit.



Joel said:


> I'd rather Capello than Woy, BIG SAM and other guys that would most likely throw they hat in (except for BULK). I can't see Harry doing a deal to stay at Spurs until the end of the season, before joining up with England, because this is international tournament year and he would have to go around watching players, getting in contact with managers and players, etc.
> 
> They would just be too many complications due to him managing a team in the country he also manages. Imagine if there is a Spurs-United game coming up, but he during the week before the game, he wants to talk to Rooney about England stuff. SAF would be going apeshit!
> 
> 
> 
> FA would lose all respect they have. Could never happen.


Let's face it - I am the best option.

And I don't think SAF would mind that. If Arry goes back to a club after the English job, it'd just lead to another Saha signing. "Spoke to Wayne Rooney eight years ago before the World Cup. He said that Per Mertesacker fella is the best CB he's ever played against".



Joel said:


> Sacking Carlo and his staff cost Chelsea £28m. And hiring AVB cost Chelsea £13m. That's £41m wasted...
> 
> I love my club, but man, it's easy for me to hate them at times.


Yeah, but do you know what cost more?

:torres


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



steamed hams said:


> It really did though. I've talked about this at length before tho so cba to again. Okay maybe just one point- how many times did Spain win by more than one goal in the KO stages? Cross of any of their goals and Spain might have gone out of the tournament, lost on pens, whatever. At the top level of international footy 1 goal makes a huge difference.


Not when you only score 1 and concede 4 piss poor goals that Sunday league teams would be shamed of.

Yes the goal would've made a difference but we still went on to let in 2 more and apart from a 10 minute period we were fucking awful, beyond a joke and Germany tore us apart with absolute ease. Had we gone in at 2-2 it may have been different but we didn't and we still had the chance to get back in to it but our ridiculously bad defending, slow, unimaginative & predictable play cost us the game, not the one Lampard shot. The four defensive errors that did count were why we lost the game.

It played a part, no doubt, but the reason we lost was because we were hideously outplayed for 80 minutes of the match and defended like a Blackburn team playing at the Emirates.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

zzz Germany scored 2 goals on the counter attack when England went gung-ho in the second half trying to stay in the tournament. The only embarrassing 'team' that day was Fifa featuring Sepp Blatter. Ultimately yes, I agree we will never know (thank the former for that).


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

as an England hater, hopefully they hire Staurt Pearce, the U21s looked bad last summer


----------



## Duberry

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Daniel Levy says Arry can leave for the England job - if he can write his own resignation letter:arry


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> Sacking Carlo and his staff cost Chelsea £28m. And hiring AVB cost Chelsea £13m. That's £41m wasted...
> 
> I love my club, but man, it's easy for me to hate them at times.


That's insane.

Wow that really backfired for Chelsea lulz.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Deer Danil,

I have too go know, my plant knees me.

xoxo Arry.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Ronsterno1 said:


> *Terry is still our best centre back *and natural leader. He will obviously be excluded from squads now because the next england manager is bound to be a fucking suck up.


:lmao :lmao :lmao.

Not sure if srs bro.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

next england manager should be young and talented...and also Scottish 

:kean


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Steve Kean as England boss?

:kean 

Not bad


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Someone ask Venky's what his release clause is. :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> AnfieldCat Anfield Cat
> in my 3 minute cameo I've ran past more players than Stewart Downing has all season #anfieldcat #meow


:lmao I just saw this page on twitter and laughed at that tweet.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



steamed hams said:


> zzz Germany scored 2 goals on the counter attack when England went gung-ho in the second half trying to stay in the tournament. The only embarrassing 'team' that day was Fifa featuring Sepp Blatter. Ultimately yes, I agree we will never know (thank the former for that).


Lmao, what?






That's not embarrassing at all.

Your memory deceives you, it was the most embarrassing, inept, cringeworthy performance i've ever seen from an England team. The disallowed goal is nothing but excuses, we'd have been battered regardless. Germany could've scored 5 in the first half, and the less said about what Ozil and Muller did to us in the second half, the better. David James had a bad game and was easily our best player on the pitch. Capello did all he could though, like sticking with 2 central midfielders and throwing on Heskey when we really needed goals. 

It's not like he had alienated and left out our best goalscorer of the past decade who was a proven performer against big international teams (not saying Owen would've saved us but he'd have had a damn sight better chance than fucking Emile).

It's not just that though. We were just as pitiful against Algeria.

Considering we have no captain and no manager, i'm surprisingly upbeat. It's not like we were going to go anywhere at Euro 2012 anywhere but regardless this feels like a long overdue fresh start.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> MarioBaloteLAD Mario Balotelli
> A cat gets on the pitch at Anfield and no one shuts up about it, yet there's been a donkey on there all season and no one's said a word?


:balo


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Lmao, what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not embarrassing at all.
> 
> Your memory deceives you, it was the most embarrassing, inept, cringeworthy performance i've ever seen from an England team. The disallowed goal is nothing but excuses, we'd have been battered regardless. Germany could've scored 5 in the first half, and the less said about what Ozil and Muller did to us in the second half, the better. David James had a bad game and was easily our best player on the pitch. Capello did all he could though, like sticking with 2 central midfielders and throwing on Heskey when we really needed goals.
> 
> It's not like he had alienated and left out our best goalscorer of the past decade who was a proven performer against big international teams (not saying Owen would've saved us but he'd have had a damn sight better chance than fucking Emile).
> 
> It's not just that though. We were just as pitiful against Algeria.
> 
> Considering we have no captain and no manager, i'm surprisingly upbeat. It's not like we were going to go anywhere at Euro 2012 anywhere but regardless this feels like a long overdue fresh start.


Owen was injured. He hadn't played since the CC final.

He has a point. You were battered in the first half but it's not inconceivable that perhaps the two quick goals could have really rattled the young German team, and both their late goals came on counter attacks.

That reaction was fucking hilarious though.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

They came on counter attacks because Barry, Lampard and Johnson didn't know how to pass the ball, and Terry and Upson were too slow.

I thought Owen was fit by the end of the season but regardless Capello would never have picked him anyway.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*










Next England Gaffer, book it FA!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


>












Surprised he didn't ask the FA to try and see if the rushin bloke is eligable for England...


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> They came on counter attacks because Barry, Lampard and Johnson didn't know how to pass the ball, and Terry and Upson were too slow.
> 
> I thought Owen was fit by the end of the season but regardless Capello would never have picked him anyway.


But Owen sucked at Euro 2004 and World Cup 2006 (before he got injured). I don't think him and Rooney had a great partnership at all.

Put that together with he hadn't really been playing for United and just came back from a long term injury, I don't really see why he should have gone to the World Cup if fit.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao just seen 'Arry giving an interview from the window of his car on SSN, saying he hasnt even thought about the england job


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

england had a great coach that won in every team he managed and they did everything to force him to resign ahahaha what a bunch of morons, next trophy you will win will be in 2320


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Psycho to take charge for game against Holland.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I called Pearce to take the job on a temp basis, one match still = a temp basis. Yet again Joel is left with egg on his face for laughing at such a suggestion I made.

also :lmao bye bye Nitromalta.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

edit - already posted.

:lmao FORZA MILAN gone


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Why did he get banned? 

I lol every time he busts is nut over Italian managers getting sacked in the prem.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Howard Wilkinson will do a better job than Stuart Pearce. 



Nitromalta said:


> england had a great coach that won in every team he managed and they did everything to force him to resign ahahaha what a bunch of morons, next trophy you will win will be in 2320


Would ask when the next trophy anybody from Malta would win, but I forgot BIG MAN Tony Drago.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I heard the news about Capello last night during the Boro/Sunderland game and I'm glad he's resigned... his strategy and tactics going into the 2010 World Cup was an absolute joke. I would go into it more but Seb pretty much covered what I was going to say/think on the situation.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Let's rename this thread the Prem Thread: Forza Milan Nitromalta is gone...no more English hatred.

because simply, he always came into this thread to say something negative about the English.

:terry and NM would get along very well then.. NM hates English, :terry hates well....


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

So which one of the big clubs will eventually sign Vorm? Man U? Arsenal? Chelsea?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



JakeC_91 said:


> I called Pearce to take the job on a temp basis, one match still = a temp basis. Yet again Joel is left with egg on his face for laughing at such a suggestion I made.
> 
> also :lmao bye bye Nitromalta.


?

I lol'd at the thought of him being the manager. And I lol'd whent he FA announced it (even if it is for one game). He's awful. And where was the egg on my face from before?

Shep, do they have books and schools up there in Sunderland? :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> So which one of the big clubs will eventually sign Vorm? Man U? Arsenal? Chelsea?


We have De Gea, Arsenal have Szczesny, both good young goalkeepers. Cushion-head over at Chelsea isn't the force he once was though...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

chelsea have courtois, who has been amazing for atletico


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Courtois may be the best of the three anyway.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

hopefully it is only this one game for Pearce, yes he might bring some young players through, but for anyone who saw the u-21 tournament last year it is clear he hasnt got it tactically, for instance he kept on playing Mancienne in central midfield, despite being complete shite, while cleverley was on the bench


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> ?
> 
> I lol'd at the thought of him being the manager. And I lol'd whent he FA announced it (even if it is for one game). He's awful. And where was the egg on my face from before?
> 
> Shep, do they have books and schools up there in Sunderland? :side:


Do you really need to ask?

:troll


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> ?
> 
> I lol'd at the thought of him being the manager. And I lol'd whent he FA announced it (even if it is for one game). He's awful. And where was the egg on my face from before?
> 
> *Shep, do they have books and schools up there in Sunderland?* :side:



Nah, its pretty much like Lord of the Flies, we have to fend for ourselves from a young age. Its why I had to leave for uni 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

EXPERT REVIEW :rooney

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=359171060767592


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*










Gooners, I'd be worried if I were you.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

fuck that, who's that with sami


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> fuck that, who's that with sami


his WAG, lucky bastard


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Why would any Dutch player go to Madrid again lol.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao Marca. That is all.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

If Arsenal don't qualify for the Champions League or pony up for a huge contract for Van Persie, it wouldn't surprise me if he left. He did say his family was happy in London though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Most footy players say their families are happy but if madrid or barca come calling and arsenal don't make CL you'd be off in a heartbeat.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

in case anyone was wondering how far kuszczak has fallen, he conceded 4 goals in a 4-2 loss to us in the manchester senior cup. the goal scorers? harry bunn, gai assulin, omar elabdellaoui and jordi hiwula, all superstar names who everyone is familiar with no doubt.

Manchester United:
Kuszczak; Vermijl, M Keane, Fornasier, Fryers (Giverin, 74); L Cole, Thorpe, Petrucci; King (Brown, 61), W Keane, Lingard.

Unused subs: 
Sutherland, Massacci, Rafael Leao.

Bookings: 
Manchester City:
Johansen, Wabara, Helan, Elabdellaoui, Tse (Hiwula 65), Rekik, Roman (Andongcho (T)h-t), Evans, Bunn, Suarez (Assulin h-t), Scapuzzi.

Unused subs: 
Halsall, Meppen-Walter.

8*D


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I had no idea he was still there.

Its his own fault for talking shit about fergie.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

De Gea will be there in a few years :terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> De Gea will be there in a few years :terry


:wilkins


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> in case anyone was wondering how far kuszczak has fallen, he conceded 4 goals in a 4-2 loss to us in the manchester senior cup. the goal scorers? harry bunn, gai assulin, omar elabdellaoui and jordi hiwula, all superstar names who everyone is familiar with no doubt.
> 
> Manchester United:
> Kuszczak; Vermijl, M Keane, Fornasier, Fryers (Giverin, 74); L Cole, Thorpe, Petrucci; King (Brown, 61), W Keane, Lingard.
> 
> Unused subs:
> Sutherland, Massacci, Rafael Leao.
> 
> Bookings:
> Manchester City:
> Johansen, Wabara, Helan, Elabdellaoui, Tse (Hiwula 65), Rekik, Roman (Andongcho (T)h-t), Evans, Bunn, Suarez (Assulin h-t), Scapuzzi.
> 
> Unused subs:
> Halsall, Meppen-Walter.
> 
> 8*D


the absence of Cleverley and Pogba seems to suggest that they may be involved in some way on saturday. Surprised Kuszczak played rather than Amos or Johnstone, also strange that joshua king played, when he is supposed to be on loan at Hull


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

cleverley was supposedly meant to play this game and if he got through unscathed would make the bench for the liverpool game or something like that. but obviously didnt play.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> cleverley was supposedly meant to play this game and if he got through unscathed would make the bench for the liverpool game or something like that. but obviously didnt play.


nah fergie said he would definitely play on monday for the reserves but that got postponed, so it looked like he might play the first half today, so it looks like he will be involved saturday


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Cleverley's back? League is in the bag.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Silent Alarm said:


> Cleverley's back? League is in the bag.


Until charlie adam does his best scholes impression on him.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Silent Alarm said:


> Cleverley's back? League is in the bag.


:balo2

Also I thought Kuszczak said he was leaving man U at the end of last season? What happened there?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :balo2
> 
> Also I thought Kuszczak said he was leaving man U at the end of last season? What happened there?



Nobody wanted the fellar apparently :balo2


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> Owen was injured. He hadn't played since the CC final.
> 
> He has a point. You were battered in the first half but it's not inconceivable that perhaps the two quick goals could have really rattled the young German team, and both their late goals came on counter attacks.
> 
> That reaction was fucking hilarious though.





WWE_TNA said:


> Until charlie adam does his best scholes impression on him.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Cliffy Byro said:


> I had no idea he was still there.
> 
> Its his own fault for talking shit about fergie.


Of course he's still there. Man U are holding him hostage. Didn't you hear?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

The deal says 30 million + Higuian. I'd take that in a heartbeat. But I don't think Madrid are that stupid.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> When Welbz + @tomclevz23 bring their 1 2s I see in training to the PL its going to be OVER for opposing teams, trust me!! #SameWavelength
> 
> @rioferdy5


*OVER*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

welbz

riocripple52yearsold scaring opposition teams


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Razor King said:


> The deal says 30 million + Higuian. I'd take that in a heartbeat. But I don't think Madrid are that stupid.


Where is such a deal?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> *OVER*



8*D


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Where is such a deal?


According to "reliable journalists..." :side:

Nah, it's just running around. Nothing concrete.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ferguson has just confirmed that Cleverley and Smalling could each feature tomorrow


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

tomclevz23 gonna prove rioferdy5 correct and set up a hat trick for Welbz.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

giggs signs a 1 year extension.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Giggs has been at United roughly the same amount of time the City 11 against Fulham have been at city combined


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

city also have a lack of 38 year old midfielders


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

He's still performing well so I'm not too bothered about his age. 8 Premier League assists, not bad for an ancient squad player.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> 105 – Ryan Giggs has a better minutes/assist rate than any player with more than one assist in the Premier League this season.


8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> Past few games - GYAN RIGGS has had a shit past few games.


:balo2


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

He's had a few shocking moments/halves but he is still quality. There aren't many outfield players who are capable of playing at this level - that's a challenge in itself, try and think of players who are (or who you think are) capable of still playing at a top level who are in their mid to late 30's?

Without much thought, the immediate names are;

Giggs, Totti, Scholes and Zanetti

I've definitely forgotten some but they're the first names that come to mind.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Just thought all the positivity and gobbies should be evened out with some honesty. 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Zidane was the best player in the world aged 36. No biggie.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Zidane was the best player in the world aged 36. No biggie.


he retired at 34


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

34 then.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Zidane at 34 was not better than Ronaldinho in his pomp. The guy was drawing standing ovations from Madrid fans.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Yes he was. Zidane never faded in class and was easily the best player when he retired after the 2006 World Cup. You only have to look at how Zidane carried an ageing French team to victory against a heavily favoured Brazil side from that tournament.


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Whatever happened to Ronaldinho, fallen along with Adriano. I can see Robinho being like these two, bags of potential but never reach their full potential.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

The correlation between squandered talent and having the combined personality of a complete bell-end and a boy who has just had his first taste of alcohol/vagina is definitely prominent in many footballers over the past decade or so.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ronaldo, Ronaldinho, Adriano and Robinho went in to the 2006 World Cup all hyped up and expected to dominate, Ronaldo was out of shape but still got a few goals but the other 3 had bad tournaments and all 4 pretty much never recovered or have been good since.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Adriano just stopped enjoying football and he even retired for a short while but I know he is back to playing now in the Brazilian leagues for Corinthians but only made 4 appearnces for the club last season


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Adriano's manager publicly said it was a mistake to sign him a while ago. Doesn't get much worse than that.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ronaldinho is his prime was one of the most dominant forces I've ever seen, he had just won the Ballon D'or, lead Barcelona to the CL. In two seasons he scored 58 goals and had 37 assists. In TWO seasons. He was miles ahead of Zidane at that point, who was being booed by Madrid fans around that time and then had one of the most overrated World Cups I've ever seen where he was poor in more games than he was great. He retired a good player but he wasn't what he was in the 90's and early 00's or anywhere close. 

Ronaldinho is one of the most talented players to ever play the game, had he not had such a piss poor attitude he would have gone down with the greatest. Game was almost too easy for him at times.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ronaldinho won the World Cup, Champions League plus a Ballon d'Or. I wouldn't mention him in the same bracket at those wasters Robinho and Adriano.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Nonsense, Zidane was superb at the World Cup and was still the best player in the Madrid team when he retired. He had his most productive goal scoring season the year before, even though Zidane bought so much more to the table than just goals. He was booed by the Madrid fans, like they boo Ronaldo now when he's got as many goals as anyone in Europe besides Messi for them and they boo Mourinho when he's got them top of the league.

Ronaldinho's pomp was from about 02-05, at which point he was an absolute magician of a player, but after that he slowly began to decline as a footballer, which basically started at the 2006 World Cup, and by 2008 he was a shocking shadow of his former self. He deserved his WPOTY in 2005, but not 2004 when Henry was the best player in the world, a player for whom there was a huge clamour from Barcelona to get after the 2006 Champions League final.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Nonsense, Zidane was superb at the World Cup and was still the best player in the Madrid team when he retired.


I thought he had one great game (Brazil) and ranged from poor-average in the others. He might have been, I would probably say Casillas. That team was coming to an end.



> He had his most productive goal scoring season the year before


No he didn't.



> He was booed by the Madrid fans, like they boo Ronaldo now when he's got as many goals as anyone in Europe besides Messi for them and they boo Mourinho when he's got them top of the league.


Madrid fans are morons, no questioning that. But they were also giving Ronaldinho standing ovations which regardless of intelligent is rather impressive. 








> Ronaldinho's pomp was from about 03-05, after that he slowly began to decline as a footballer, which basically started at the 2006 World Cup, and by 2008 he was a shocking shadow of his former self. He deserved his Ballon D'Or in 2005, but not 2004 when Henry was the best player in the world, a player for whom there was a huge clamour from Barcelona to get after the 2006 Champions League final.


No denying his decline was huge. Not sure I'd say Henry was the best in 2004 as Ronaldinho was pretty much carrying a very average Barcelona team along with Xavi. Tough to compare in such different situations.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ronaldinho just didn't give a shit about football after the CL 06 final. Ate and drank a lot of shit, partied in the wee hours of the morning when he had training the next day and he was probably fucking anything with 2 legs and a hole. He used to do all of this at a smaller extent, but I guess after he got the CL, he had won everything, was named the best player in the world, so all the passion he had for football left.

Adriano stopped caring after his father died. Went heavy on the drink.

Ronaldo was coming to the end of his career. Came back from so many injuries, so his decline was understandable.

Robinho was just overrated.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Tough one that Ronaldinho or Zidane both obviously great players and 2 of the best, ronny in his pomp was magical to watch i loved watching barca at that time very special player as was zidane.

I'd probably have them two in their prime playing in my team over any other footballer currently playing today.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

He wasn't carrying a "very average" Barcelona team. He was the standout player in a good team. That game you linked was from 2005 and had a very young Messi showing what was to come and Eto'o scoring a superb goal at a time when he was banging them in.

Zidane had his most productive scoring campaign in terms of league goals and I think he got double figure assists as well. He wasn't poor in the other games, he pretty much put that team on his back. It was a very old French squad, I believe several players came out of retirement for that tournament, Zidane being one of them. They'd have probably won that tournament had Zidane not been a prat and got himself sent off.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

One of my favourite goals ever was Ronaldinho's against Chelsea in the CL. 

I'll just dance over the ball for while, then I'll just score, because I can.






:terry

He was just taking the piss out of football in general at that point. Joel is right, he won everything there was to win and instead of trying to cement his place as one of the greatest he was content and just didn't really give a fuck anymore, it's a real shame, at Milan he showed glimpses but nothing more.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> He wasn't carrying a "very average" Barcelona team. He was the standout player in a good team. That game you linked was from 2005 and had a very young Messi showing what was to come and Eto'o scoring a superb goal at a time when he was banging them in.


Can you imagine if they had Dinho and Eto'o in their prime and current Messi? My word wilkins) football would be over.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> He wasn't carrying a "very average" Barcelona team. He was the standout player in a good team. That game you linked was from 2005 and had a very young Messi showing what was to come and Eto'o scoring a superb goal at a time when he was banging them in.
> 
> Zidane had his most productive scoring campaign in terms of league goals and I think he got double figure assists as well. He wasn't poor in the other games, he pretty much put that team on his back. It was a very old French squad, I believe several players came out of retirement for that tournament, Zidane being one of them. They'd have probably won that tournament had Zidane not been a prat and got himself sent off.


I was talking about 2004, when he was playing with the likes of Kuivert, Saviola and Luis Garcia. In 2005 he was the best player in a really great team. Eto'o and Dinho were just a ridiculous attacking pair. Both Ronaldinho's goals in that win at the Bernabeu were just stunning.

Zidane didn't score double figures in those years, not since 03/04 and even then it was 10, not sure what you're talking about there. 

Zidane was good, but player of the tournament was far too much (Cannavaro was truly robbed), he was very inconsistent and scored some penalties. To be honest there wasn't really a standout team at that WC, todays Spain team would absolutely have their way with all of them.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I said double figure assists. A quick check says 9 goals and 10 assists in the league from that season. Not that it matters anyway when i'm talking about the point he retired - i.e. directly after a World Cup in which he was superb. Cannavaro wasn't robbed, he got World Player of the Year which is much more important, and he was just one cog in an impenetrable Italian defence. If anything, i'd say Buffon was their best player at that tournament.

Ronaldinho scored a much more outrageous and ingenious goal than that.






I suppose the closest we got to that Joel was Messi/Eto'o/Henry in 2009. Henry was a little past his best but still a great player. I think they got 100 goals between them that season, but even though he's slowed up in the past few games, Messi might get 60 by himself this year.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I'd say Messi is comfortably the best player I've ever seen 'live', Zidane would be second though. Third place would probably be Ronaldo (the original).


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Yeah i'd go:

1. Messi
2. Zidane
3. Ronaldo
4. Iniesta
5. Xavi
6. C Ronaldo
7. Kahn
8. Ronaldinho
9. Rivaldo

So many players could slot in at 10. First player that came to mind was Roberto Carlos.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> I said double figure assists. A quick check says 9 goals and 10 assists in the league from that season. Not that it matters anyway when i'm talking about the point he retired - i.e. directly after a World Cup in which he was superb. Cannavaro wasn't robbed, he got World Player of the Year which is much more important, and he was just one cog in an impenetrable Italian defence. If anything, i'd say Buffon was their best player at that tournament.
> 
> Ronaldinho scored a much more outrageous and ingenious goal than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose the closest we got to that Joel was Messi/Eto'o/Henry in 2009. Henry was a little past his best but still a great player. I think they got 100 goals between them that season, but even though he's slowed up in the past few games, Messi might get 60 by himself this year.


Cannavaro was an absolute rock in that tournament, he was playing next to two VERY average defenders (Grosso and Materazzi) and really held the ship together, Buffon was great too though, very fair shout. The reason Cannavaro got that ballon d'or IMO was because they knew they'd given the World Cup award to the wrong guy , remember Zidane won the award before he headbutted France out of the tournament. Ronaldinho should have got it that year, his stats were just outrageous and he won everything in sight at club level. 

That goal is awesome.

Edit: BTW, I'm not suggesting Ronaldinho was better than Zidane at his peak. Just that he was better from about 2004 to 2006.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I'm not going to argue against Ronaldinho because he was incredible, even though he declined after the 06 World Cup (though not fully until 07-08).

The best player award should always go to a player from the winning team anyway, 3 times in a row they awarded it to the player before the final which is why Ronaldo won in 98, Kahn in 02 and Zidane in 06 despite all arguably costing their team the final (though Zidane was playing well until he got sent off like a prat).


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Watching these Ronaldinho videos I can't help but feel bad for Sergio Ramos who was made to look like a fool more times than anyone by him. Then Ronaldinho declines, leaves and now Ramos has to deal with this guy:










No wonder he just resorts to kicking, poor guy.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ramos is a wanker.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> 'Sometimes I train against Larnell (Cole) and Jesse (Lingard) and think I'm playing against a little Iniesta and Xavi. I really hope they can make that step up'
> 
> -Danny Welbeck
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/feb/10/danny-welbeck-manchester-united-liverpool


just wait a couple of years till Xavi is retired and Iniesta is getting on and Messi will be begging to join United 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Thiago is the next Xavi (even has a better pass ratio than Xavi in the final third this season though he's obviously not half the player Xavi is yet). Sergi Roberto is the next Iniesta. So I wouldn't get your hopes up :torres

:xavi :andres :leo

GOAT trio.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

the same cole and lingard that got fisted by the ELITE DEVELOPMENT SQUAD


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

If they're a little Iniesta and Xavi, just how bloody small are they?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Thiago is the next Xavi (even has a better pass ratio than Xavi in the final third this season though he's obviously not half the player Xavi is yet). Sergi Roberto is the next Iniesta. So I wouldn't get your hopes up :torres
> 
> :xavi :andres :leo
> 
> GOAT trio.


did either of them do this against Paul Scholes when they were 10 years old, didnt think so :terry , NEXT XAVIESTA


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> Watching these Ronaldinho videos I can't help but feel bad for Sergio Ramos who was made to look like a fool more times than anyone by him. Then Ronaldinho declines, leaves and now Ramos has to deal with this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder he just resorts to kicking, poor guy.


Casillas gets it so much worse, the guy has been raped by Messi so many times every time Messi scores or gets an assist Casillas looks like he wants to kill himself.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

http://www.totaljobs.com/JobSearch/JobDetails.aspx?JobId=52827388&Keywords=england+manager

Beat arry to the punch.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ronaldhino was called FC Ronaldhino for a reason. At one point, he was a walking wizard on the football pitch and despite his rather quick "fall," I'd comfortably place him above C.Ronaldo. In his peak, he was unstoppable.

And you really can't compare two players with completely different styles and put one over the other. It might look good, but it's completely intangible.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

My list wouldn't be much different to Seb's, same top 4 anyway

1. Messi
2. Zidane
3. Ronaldo
4. Xavi
5. Ronaldinho
6. Iniesta
7. C. Ronaldo
8. Rivaldo
9. Henry
10. Can't think of a tenth so I'll go with KING ERIC


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I had Iniesta at 4th :andres

Henry would be the definite 10th though. Don't know how I forgot THE KING.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



EGame said:


> Casillas gets it so much worse, the guy has been raped by Messi so many times every time Messi scores or gets an assist Casillas looks like he wants to kill himself.












Don't forget this guy.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> I had Iniesta at 4th :andres
> 
> Henry would be the definite 10th though. Don't know how I forgot THE KING.


The Kahn sighting put me off :andres


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



JEKingOfKings said:


> Don't forget this guy.












The worst thing that could ever have happened Ronaldo was playing in the same era as Messi. The guy puts up the most insane goal figures and yet will always be considered the other guy as far as Messi goes, barring some insane improvement. 

I genuinely do think he'd be higher on the all time list in lots of peoples minds had he been playing in a another era.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

This has gotten me thinking anyway, using players who had their best years pre-2000 (basically 90's onwards - not going back to before I was born) and those who had them post-2000, which 'team' do you think would be better?

Pre-2000

Schmeichel
Cafu - Maldini - Desailly - Carlos
Vieira - Keane
Figo - Zidane (arguable which team he should go in) - Rivaldo
Ronaldo

-----

Casillas
Alves - Cannavaro - Puyol - Cole
Xavi - Gerrard
Ronaldo - Ronaldinho - Henry
Messi

Just looking at them I'm not even sure I've nailed it, there's bound to be some better choices that I've missed.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Keeper pre 2000
Defence pre 2000
cm's close but i'd prefer pre 2000
attacking midfielders just post 2000 for me that is but i'm sure many will prefer pre.
striker post 2000


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

What's Gerrard doing in there over Iniesta? Wouldn't have Keane in there either. He wasn't a better player than Hagi and i'm sure there are others i'm forgetting.

Also, Zidane's best years came in the 2000's. Euro 2000 was probably his finest hour. That being said, going by your line ups, post 2000 team would win for sure.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I actually meant to put Ronaldinho where Henry is then swap Henry for Iniesta. Clearly forgot to do that before posting.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

No pre-2000 list is complete without Keane.

You wanna talk about the greatness of Zidane? When they came head to head Keane absolutely bitched him. The best midfielder in the history of the Premier League. Was better than Scholes in his prime.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



W.4.E said:


> http://www.totaljobs.com/JobSearch/JobDetails.aspx?JobId=52827388&Keywords=england+manager
> 
> Beat arry to the punch.


Applying :mark:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



W.4.E said:


> http://www.totaljobs.com/JobSearch/JobDetails.aspx?JobId=52827388&Keywords=england+manager
> 
> Beat arry to the punch.


:lmao



> We are particularly interested in hearing from English Club Managers with exemplary tax histories


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I'll send in my football manager cv.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Vader13 said:


> I'd say Messi is comfortably the best player I've ever seen 'live', Zidane would be second though. Third place would probably be Ronaldo (the original).


For me...

Ronaldo was better then both. That Hattrick against United was the greatest performance i have ever seen in a football match.

It goes for me

Ronaldo
Cantona( The man carried a lot of youngsters that season)
Zidane


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

As much as I adore the man Cantona can't be considered on an all time list IMO. As dominant and as brilliant as we domestically for us he never made the impact at a European level or international level which you have to make to be considered amongst the very elite.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> As much as I adore the man Cantona can't be considered on an all time list IMO. As dominant and as brilliant as we domestically for us he never made the impact at a European level or international level which you have to make to be considered amongst the very elite.


One could argue that many greats never made an impact at International level???

The fact he was the glue that held them young lads together and won us the league and cup double on his owm. What we are now, We hold to Sir Eric


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Cantona?

:lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> *One could argue that many greats never made an impact at International level???*
> 
> The fact he was the glue that held them young lads together and won us the league and cup double on his owm. What we are now, We hold to Sir Eric


Argue it then. Throw some names.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Wouldn't even put Cantona in the top five United players i've seen in my lifetime.

Schemichel
Ronaldo
Keane
Giggs
Scholes


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Everton have apparently poached "Francisco De Silva" from Man City's reserves/U18s/whatever else.

Kiz, shed some light please?


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Wouldn't even put Cantona in the top five United players i've seen in my lifetime.
> 
> Schemichel
> Ronaldo
> Keane
> Giggs
> Scholes


Obviously forgot Carrick :carrick


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Nobody mentioned carrick because we all know he's a class above.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> Argue it then. Throw some names.


How about any England International of the last 20 years?

How about Sir Eric?

How about Messi international record and performances arent that great? Anyone willing too pick up on that?

Anyone wanna mention Del Piero at all?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> One could argue that many greats never made an impact at International level???
> 
> The fact he was the glue that held them young lads together and won us the league and cup double on his owm. What we are now, We hold to Sir Eric


Most of those wouldn't have a chance to make it at an international level (Best for example). Cantona had his issues with the national team IIRC, but still his lack of success there COMBINED with his lack of success at European level prevent him from being considered. He was talented enough for sure, but for whatever reason it just never happened. I actually love what he done for us, but an all time great? I can't see how anyone could say so.

I agree with Seb, I'd put Scholes ahead of Giggs. My list would be: (in terms of what I've SEEN for United)

1. Ronaldo
2. Keane
3. Scholes
4. Schmeichel (Never really even liked him tbh, but still immense)
5. Vidic

Guys who would _just_ miss out are Giggs, Rooney, Stam and Cantona.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> Most of those wouldn't have a chance to make it at an international level (Best for example). Cantona had his issues with the national team IIRC, but still his lack of success there COMBINED with his lack of success at European level prevent him from being considered. He was talented enough for sure, but for whatever reason it just never happened. I actually love what he done for us, but an all time great? I can't see how anyone could say so.
> 
> I agree with Seb, I'd put Scholes ahead of Giggs. My list would be: (in terms of what I've SEEN for United)
> 
> 1. Ronaldo
> 2. Keane
> 3. Scholes
> 4. Schmeichel (Never really even liked him tbh, but still immense)
> 5. Vidic
> 
> Guys who would _just_ miss out are Giggs, Rooney, Stam and Cantona.


Glad i wouldn't be the only one to sneak vidic in there, be a tough 5 to make for best/fave united players probably have to go ten.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> Most of those wouldn't have a chance to make it at an international level (Best for example). Cantona had his issues with the national team IIRC, but still his lack of success there COMBINED with his lack of success at European level prevent him from being considered. He was talented enough for sure, but for whatever reason it just never happened. I actually love what he done for us, but an all time great? I can't see how anyone could say so.
> 
> I agree with Seb, I'd put Scholes ahead of Giggs. My list would be: (in terms of what I've SEEN for United)
> 
> 1. Ronaldo
> 2. Keane
> 3. Scholes
> 4. Schmeichel (Never really even liked him tbh, but still immense)
> 5. Vidic
> 
> Guys who would _just_ miss out are Giggs, Rooney, Stam and Cantona.



And i ask you Where is Ole????? If we go on Utd, Ole is in the top 5.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> How about any England International of the last 20 years?


NAMES...



Scott Button said:


> How about Sir Eric?


Premier League legend. Nothing more.



Scott Button said:


> How about Messi international record and performances arent that great? Anyone willing too pick up on that?


Still has so much time to correct this. He's still only 24.



Scott Button said:


> Anyone wanna mention Del Piero at all?


Serie A legend. But at least he has scored a great goal in the World Cup semi final, scored a goal in a Champions League final and has won both trophies. More than Cantona can say.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Talking about all time greats, no love for Laudrup? imo one of the most important players in Cruyff's Barcelona.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> NAMES...
> 
> 
> 
> Premier League legend. Nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> Still has so much time to correct this. He's still only 24.
> 
> 
> 
> Serie A legend. But at least he has scored a great goal in the World Cup semi final, scored a goal in a Champions League final and has won both trophies. More than Cantona can say.


Err i have seen the Name Gerrard thrown around a bit... Well this man has never delivered in an England shirt... The name Scholes as well..

He is one of the greatest players in EPL history, your now saying a he didnt win the Champions league or World Cup... He cant be classed, Your blaming him for a young utd team not being able to win it, or Because France didnt fancy him as they where idiots

Messi still hasnt done it. So by that knowledge he cant be classed yet?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Cantona is my favourite ever player but he's certainly not the best we've had here - although he may be the most influential.

Best 5 was;
Messi
Zidane
Ronaldo
Xavi
Ronaldinho

Fave 5 (can you dig it?) are;
Cantona
Batistuta
Ronaldo
van Basten
Koeman

Only Ronaldo is the constant name; I'm one of few fans these days (that I personally know) who don't let their bias cloud their judgement.

For the sake of it, same lists as above but United based (I loved doing lists for some reason);

Best 5;
Ronaldo
Scholes
Giggs
Schmeichel
Keane

Fave 5;
Cantona
van Nistelrooy
Beckham
Vidic
Scholes

I was dying to put Veron on the second list, despite him being largely shit for us. I just remember being so determined that he'd come good and wanted him to succeed so much.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> And i ask you Where is Ole????? If we go on Utd, Ole is in the top 5.


Ole Gunnar Solskjaer is my undisputed favourite player of all time. He is the biggest hero in the history of heroes, but he's not in the top 5 list in terms of best players. I'd probably put Van Nistelrooy ahead of him, who was also one of my favourites. 

I hate this list, you just reminded me how annoying it is to leave certain players out.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



alfonsaaberg said:


> Talking about all time greats, no love for Laudrup? imo one of the most important players in Cruyff's Barcelona.


I can go guess people are going from what they have personally seen, or names like Laudrup, Van Basten, Franz would pop up all over the place...


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> Ole Gunnar Solskjaer is my undisputed favourite player of all time. He is the biggest hero in the history of heroes, but he's not in the top 5 list in terms of best players. I'd probably put Van Nistelrooy ahead of him, who was also one of my favourites.
> 
> I hate this list, you just reminded me how annoying it is to leave certain players out.


I said it before and ill say here, If it wasnt for Injuries, Ole would be Utd top ever EPL goal scorer and right up there with Shearer in terms of EPL goals.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I like the van basten entry vader, even though i'm not really old enough to have seen him "live", when did he retire about 93? i'd have been about 4 or 5 at the time.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> Err i have seen the Name Gerrard thrown around a bit... Well this man has never delivered in an England shirt... The name Scholes as well..
> 
> He is one of the greatest players in EPL history, your now saying a he didnt win the Champions league or World Cup... He cant be classed, Your blaming him for a young utd team not being able to win it, or Because France didnt fancy him as they where idiots
> 
> Messi still hasnt done it. So by that knowledge he cant be classed yet?


You just named 3 players who have won the Champions League, two of them have won it twice, and one is 24 ffs. I wouldn't even begin to consider Gerrard, nowhere near consistent enough. I'd take Lampard over him tbh.

I hate that you're making me effectively talk down Cantona as a player, but these are simply accomplishments you NEED to be considered on the all time lists.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> Err i have seen the Name Gerrard thrown around a bit... Well this man has never delivered in an England shirt... The name Scholes as well..


Gerrard has done in in Europe though. I won't class him as an all time great anyway. That has to be reserved for truly special players.



Scott Button said:


> He is one of the greatest players in EPL history, your now saying a he didnt win the Champions league or World Cup... He cant be classed, Your blaming him for a young utd team not being able to win it, or Because France didnt fancy him as they where idiots


I don't care why he didn't do it. The point is, he got the chance and didn't do it. So nope. Premier League legend, nothing more.



Scott Button said:


> Messi still hasnt done it. So by that knowledge he cant be classed yet?


Messi has consistently dominated Europe. Let's wait till he reaches 28-30 to evaluate him, eh?

Get over it. I bet many people in South America don't know Cantona, as he done nothing on the world stage. And here you are trying to proclaim him as one of the world's best. Get real.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> I said it before and ill say here, If it wasnt for Injuries, Ole would be Utd top ever EPL goal scorer and right up there with Shearer in terms of EPL goals.


I refuse to say anything bad about Ole, but he was injury prone and that's a consideration.

He was probably the most clinical finisher I've ever seen. A truly phenomenal player.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> You just named 3 players who have won the Champions League, two of them have won it twice, and one is 24 ffs. I wouldn't even begin to consider Gerrard, nowhere near consistent enough. I'd take Lampard over him tbh.
> 
> I hate that you're making me effectively talk down Cantona as a player, but these are simply accomplishments you NEED to be considered on the all time lists.


But you are classine being part of a successful team above the indidivual performances there selfs. Scholes has never performed for ENGLAND! Much as i hate that. Its the truth......

Neither has Gerrard....!

Your saying Winning the Champions league as part of a team is sooo amazing.. Well. Park has a Champions league winners medal, Whilst Shearer doesnt? Gibson has a EPL winners medal gerrard doesnt? Being part of a team that wins stuff means nothing.

Cantona won a league on his own basically. No-one else could of done what he did with those lads.. And thats what makes him so important, A player should be rated on the contribuation they make, rather then the medals they pick up.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> Gerrard has done in in Europe though. I won't class him as an all time great anyway. That has to be reserved for truly special players.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care why he didn't do it. The point is, he got the chance and didn't do it. So nope. Premier League legend, nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> Messi has consistently dominated Europe. Let's wait till he reaches 28-30 to evaluate him, eh?
> 
> Get over it. I bet many people in South America don't know Cantona, as he done nothing on the world stage. And here you are trying to proclaim him as one of the world's best. Get real.


I gaurentee you many people in Europe dont know who Rivelino but it doesnt hold off the fact he is one of the greatest brazillians ever!!! ( Everyone googles him now) 

Being well known doesnt define you as a player...

Still Messi cant be considered right now? is that what you are saying as he hasnt done it a International level?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> But you are classine being part of a successful team above the indidivual performances there selfs. Scholes has never performed for ENGLAND! Much as i hate that. Its the truth......
> 
> Neither has Gerrard....!
> 
> Your saying Winning the Champions league as part of a team is sooo amazing.. Well. Park has a Champions league winners medal, Whilst Shearer doesnt? Gibson has a EPL winners medal gerrard doesnt? Being part of a team that wins stuff means nothing.
> 
> Cantona won a league on his own basically. No-one else could of done what he did with those lads.. And thats what makes him so important, A player should be rated on the contribuation they make, rather then the medals they pick up.


Scholes was inexplicably shifted out of position for England. He was the right player from the wrong country.

Gerrard doesn't belong in this debate.

Being apart of the team isn't hugely important, being an integral part of the team and leading the team is another thing. Roy Keane himself noted how Cantona was one of the guys who just didn't show up for the game against Dortmund in 97. That's where the great players step up and make their impact.

He was without a doubt the key player in those teams, but he never won it on his own. Those were some of the most talented youngsters in Europe. 

I sort of agree with your last point, which is why I'd place a guy like Matt Le Tissier above most England players who were picked ahead of him (Another player who belonged in a different country). However it's almost impossible to know how good he actually was because he never tested himself against the very elite in Europe. Cantona did, and for whatever reason he just did not perform.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> Scholes was inexplicably shifted out of position for England. He was the right player from the wrong country.
> 
> Gerrard doesn't belong in this debate.
> 
> Being apart of the team isn't hugely important, being an integral part of the team and leading the team is another thing. Roy Keane himself noted how Cantona was one of the guys who just didn't show up for the game against Dortmund in 97. That's where the great players step up and make their impact.
> 
> He was without a doubt the key player in those teams, but he never won it on his own. Those were some of the most talented youngsters in Europe.
> 
> I sort of agree with your last point, which is why I'd place a guy like Matt Le Tissier above most England players who were picked ahead of him (Another player who belonged in a different country). However it's almost impossible to know how good he actually was because he never tested himself against the very elite in Europe. Cantona did, and for whatever reason he just did not perform.


Doesnt Iniesta play on the Left for spain, is that out of position, Now i am not saying Iniesta is better then scholes in prime, cause i truly think that is wrong. And i dig your point, Scholes was played out of position by managers who didnt know how to use him properly, but the Facts are Scholes didnt perform for England....

Roy Keane said this? Wow makes it gospel i guess. Cantona turned up in enough Games not to have every odd one hold him back.

Thos where talented youngster, but Nicky Butt said Erics presence is a major reason in winning the league. Him as a person, the Arrogance rubbed off and effected a lot of his team mates. He demanded victories and perfection from his Team mates, He raised people.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Seb gon get you now, he won't like that iniesta comment.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> Doesnt Iniesta play on the Left for spain, is that out of position, Now i am not saying Iniesta is better then scholes in prime, cause i truly think that is wrong. And i dig your point, Scholes was played out of position by managers who didnt know how to use him properly, but the Facts are Scholes didnt perform for England....
> 
> Roy Keane said this? Wow makes it gospel i guess. Cantona turned up in enough Games not to have every odd one hold him back.
> 
> Thos where talented youngster, but Nicky Butt said Erics presence is a major reason in winning the league. Him as a person, the Arrogance rubbed off and effected a lot of his team mates. He demanded victories and perfection from his Team mates, He raised people.


Iniesta is a very different player. Not very comparable, he also plays for a much superior nation. 

Roy Keane did say it, and why wouldn't it be credible? Why would it be any less credible than what you've just posted in your last paragraph?

It's just simple, Cantona didn't perform on a continental level or on an international level. Tell me one player being mentioned in these all time great arguements who haven't performed in NEITHER. You can't. 

I just said he was a major reason for us winning those trophies, I'm not going to deny that he was by far the BIGGEST reason we won them, but to say he won them single handedly is a stretch. The players he was playing with were incredibly talented and to say that takes away from them.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> Iniesta is a very different player. Not very comparable, he also plays for a much superior nation.
> 
> Roy Keane did say it, and why wouldn't it be credible? Why would it be any less credible than what you've just posted in your last paragraph?
> 
> It's just simple, Cantona didn't perform on a continental level or on an international level. Tell me one player being mentioned in these all time great arguements who haven't performed in NEITHER. You can't.
> 
> I just said he was a major reason for us winning those trophies, I'm not going to deny that he was by far the BIGGEST reason we won them, but to say he won them single handedly is a stretch. The players he was playing with were incredibly talented and to say that takes away from them.



Still a men who can play in a different position for Country then club and make a success of himself.....

Just Keano decides to say a lot of things, You know the men who got his Utd contract ripped up for not knowing when to keep it shut and the men whose basically a failed manager... Hes really showing off his knowledge of football...

Cantona never had the chance on the International stage... Your holding not being given the chance against him?

Messi hasnt performed on the International stage.. Already said that, Even Ronaldos leaves a lot to be desired on the International Stage.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> I gaurentee you many people in Europe dont know who Rivelino but it doesnt hold off the fact he is one of the greatest brazillians ever!!! ( Everyone googles him now)
> 
> Being well known doesnt define you as a player...


I disagree. Most people know the Brazilians from their great teams.

Being world class and an all time great should mean that fans who watch from your era should know you.



Scott Button said:


> Still Messi cant be considered right now? is that what you are saying as he hasnt done it a International level?


If Messi flops in every tournament until he retires, I'll definitely will be holding that against him. It's too early to judge him though. That's why people say he is going to go down as one of the best, as there is so much time to go and people expect him to perform at at least one world cup.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> I disagree. Most people know the Brazilians from their great teams.
> 
> Being world class and an all time great should mean that fans who watch from your era should know you.
> 
> 
> 
> If Messi flops in every tournament until he retires, I'll definitely will be holding that against him. It's too early to judge him though. That's why people say he is going to go down as one of the best, as there is so much time to go and people expect him to perform at at least one world cup.



You reckon everyone in Europe know his name? I beg to differ

The Media has developed soo much in the last 10 years, Alot of players wont have been noticed world wide, Lets be real, How many of us would know about players in europe or further a field if it wasnt for the Internet. Some players didnt have that Exposure.



I am going to say this MESSI WILL FLOP AT EVERY TOURNAMENT but he will still be classed as an all time great.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I remember as a kid i use to get my serie a fix on that sunday italian football show on channel 4 anyone remember that epic show? With that presenter james ????? (can't think of his 2nd name)


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> Still a men who can play in a different position for Country then club and make a success of himself.....
> 
> Just Keano decides to say a lot of things, You know the men who got his Utd contract ripped up for not knowing when to keep it shut and the men whose basically a failed manager... Hes really showing off his knowledge of football...
> 
> Cantona never had the chance on the International stage... Your holding not being given the chance against him?
> 
> Messi hasnt performed on the International stage.. Already said that, Even Ronaldos leaves a lot to be desired on the International Stage.


I don't know what the first sentence means. 

I know Keane says a lot of things, most of the stupid things he says have some sort of agenda behind them though. With Cantona I don't see it, he always spoke of the highest admiration for him, with that single comment being the only exception I remember. It's not even his comment which is important. Cantona had chances on a plate over those games to put us through and he didn't take them, he didn't "cost" us the games by any means but do you think guys like Cristiano Ronaldo or Zinedine Zidane miss those chances? No, they don't.

Every player has a chance on the international stage. Cantona could have played and made a name for himself with France, he didn't allow himself to, for whatever reason.

Ronaldo and Messi have won 3 European Cups between them. Being the best player for their teams in the process, why can you not grasp that these are the sort of things which push those guys into this category. Had Ronaldo just torn apart the PL for his career, he probably wouldn't get a look in either, but he took his game well beyond that level.

Speaking of underrated players. Paul McGrath. Could have been one of the best CB's of all time.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



WWE_TNA said:


> I remember as a kid i use to get my serie a fix on that sunday italian football show on channel 4 anyone remember that epic show? With that presenter james ????? (can't think of his 2nd name)


Gazzetta. James Richardson. HELL YES.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> I don't know what the first sentence means.
> 
> I know Keane says a lot of things, most of the stupid things he says have some sort of agenda behind them though. With Cantona I don't see it, he always spoke of the highest admiration for him, with that single comment being the only exception I remember. It's not even his comment which is important. Cantona had chances on a plate over those games to put us through and he didn't take them, he didn't "cost" us the games by any means but do you think guys like Cristiano Ronaldo or Zinedine Zidane miss those chances? No, they don't.
> 
> Every player has a chance on the international stage. Cantona could have played and made a name for himself with France, he didn't allow himself to, for whatever reason.
> 
> Ronaldo and Messi have won 3 European Cups between them. Being the best player for their teams in the process, why can you not grasp that these are the sort of things which push those guys into this category. Had Ronaldo just torn apart the PL for his career, he probably wouldn't get a look in either, but he took his game well beyond that level.
> 
> Speaking of underrated players. Paul McGrath. Could have been one of the best CB's of all time.


The European stage is different to the International stage.... European your playing with the same players as you always do. International stage you have to adapt to different players.

Your mentioning trophies again been through this.

On the ronaldo chances situation, Do you remember his Penalty miss at the Nou Camp? Or maybe he miss a few ago for Madrid against Barca, He got away with the Penalty but the Header cost him against Barca for Madrid. Doesnt make him any less of a player

So why should Eric be classed cause he didnt score regularly in a team new to European football and Fergie himself has said Naive to it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> Gazzetta. James Richardson. HELL YES.


Amazing show, Serie a was amazing back then.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

To this day I refuse to believe it says anything but GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAL LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZIO!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Richardson should be on every football show.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I always thought it was goal lazio aswell.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> The European stage is different to the International stage.... European your playing with the same players as you always do. International stage you have to adapt to different players.
> 
> Your mentioning trophies again been through this.
> 
> On the ronaldo chances situation, Do you remember his Penalty miss at the Nou Camp? Or maybe he miss a few ago for Madrid against Barca, He got away with the Penalty but the Header cost him against Barca for Madrid. Doesnt make him any less of a player
> 
> So why should Eric be classed cause he didnt score regularly in a team new to European football and Fergie himself has said Naive to it.


I am withdrawing from this debate due to chest pains.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Simple cantona a prem legend and united legend yes, and an all round awesome player and character for us.

Should he be in an all time list, No.



Right i'm bouncing, peace bitches (i know i didn't pull that off)


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Iniesta not better than Scholes?

That only exists in a red tinted world.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



EGame said:


> Iniesta not better than Scholes?
> 
> That only exists in a red tinted world.


Jeez, Iniesta's not _that_ much better. Both absolutely fantastic players. Iniesta has done more at international level and has time to further enhance his status. But had Scholes played in his prime in the same team with Xavi and Messi, I doubt very much that things would have been too different for Barcelona. As far as Internationals are concerned, Scholes was literally above England.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

yeah you cant compare them currently, but when scholes was in his prime


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Iniesta is in a completely different league to Scholes. Iniesta is one of the best midfielders ever. You're gonna have to go back to the World Cup winning team to find an English player in his class.

Keane > Scholes, btw.

People also seem to forget Messi has 3 Champions League titles, not 2. He also has won the Champions League top scorer for the past 3 years, he's leading again this year and has 18 goals in his last 18 Champions League games.

I also saw today he has at least one goal and one assist in 6 different competitions this season, no-one has ever done that before, I think it was Pedro a couple of years back that became the first strictly off goals.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I don't like to take away from Scholes but Iniesta is on a different level as he is better in all aspects. I would say the same even if Scholes was in his prime. Iniesta is the catalyst in the Barca midfield tbh, as bold as a statement as that is just watch Xavi without Iniesta (case and point this past month's performances) he's hardly the same player. 

That being said I still think Scholes is incredible. Even more now since he has come back and still manages to have a huge influence on the team.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> To this day I refuse to believe it says anything but GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAL LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZIO!


Yip, fuck that ''Golazo'' nonsense. It's GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLAZIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO to me. You scream it when you're a kid and score a goal while playing in the park and then do the Fabrizio Ravanelli celebration...


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Iniesta is in a completely different league to Scholes. Iniesta is one of the best midfielders ever. You're gonna have to go back to the World Cup winning team to find an English player in his class.
> 
> Keane > Scholes, btw.
> 
> People also seem to forget Messi has 3 Champions League titles, not 2. He also has won the Champions League top scorer for the past 3 years, he's leading again this year and has 18 goals in his last 18 Champions League games.
> 
> I also saw today he has at least one goal and one assist in 6 different competitions this season, no-one has ever done that before, I think it was Pedro a couple of years back that became the first strictly off goals.


I wouldn't say different league. Scholes was SO good. I'm not saying Scholes was an equivalent or even better but that he was just that he was in that sort of league, the respect paid to him from people such as Xavi and Iniesta themselves only indicates as much. If you think I'm trying to take away from Iniesta at all btw you're wrong. I talk about them both in the very elite of all time players, Iniesta has the potential to go down as the best. Ever. He's that good. 

Keane was a very different player to Scholes/Iniesta, but I would agree that he was "better" so to speak. He was without question the most all rounded midfielder I've seen. I'm an Irish Manchester United fan so people can call me biased, but there were just no flaws with Keane, aside from his temperament, he was the perfect footballer. He is up there with the very elite and I've always said such. 



EGame said:


> I don't like to take away from Scholes but Iniesta is on a different level as he is better in all aspects. I would say the same even if Scholes was in his prime. Iniesta is the catalyst in the Barca midfield tbh, as bold as a statement as that is just watch Xavi without Iniesta (case and point this past month's performances) he's hardly the same player.
> 
> That being said I still think Scholes is incredible. Even more now since he has come back and still manages to have a huge influence on the team.


I wouldn't say he's better in all aspects. In fact, he's just not. Scholes was a much better goal scorer, and in terms of playing the direct "english" way, Scholes is better than anyone.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



EGame said:


> I don't like to take away from Scholes but Iniesta is on a different level as he is better in all aspects. I would say the same even if Scholes was in his prime. Iniesta is the catalyst in the Barca midfield tbh, as bold as a statement as that is just watch Xavi without Iniesta (case and point this past month's performances) he's hardly the same player.
> 
> That being said I still think Scholes is incredible. Even more now since he has come back and still manages to have a huge influence on the team.


I'd say Scholes had a better shot than Iniesta. That's the one area of Iniesta's game that could improve.

Seb, do not even think of posting it!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Silent Alarm said:


> Yip, fuck that ''Golazo'' nonsense. It's GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLAZIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO to me. You scream it when you're a kid and score a goal while playing in the park and then do the Fabrizio Ravanelli celebration...


I...Just...Love this post. Sort of sums up my life.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I'm not taking anything away from Scholes either, he was as good as Pirlo in his prime (criminally underrated player). Iniesta though has bossed Domestic, European and International football for several years and his partnership with Xavi has been DAT FOCAL POINT behind trophy after trophy. He's the modern day Platini. As for Keane, he was Man Utd's most important player and is only behind Vieira as best EPL midfielder ever, imo.



Joel said:


> I'd say Scholes had a better shot than Iniesta. That's the one area of Iniesta's game that could improve.
> 
> Seb, do not even think of posting it!


I've punished you enough.

Here, enjoy some more of his genius:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> I'd say Scholes had a better shot than Iniesta. That's the one area of Iniesta's game that could improve.


yeah although scholes doesnt score much lately, he got loads early in his career, for instance in the 1995/6 season he got 10 goals in 26 games in the league (where 10 of those games were from the bench), and in the 2002/3 season he got 20 goals from 46 games, while iniesta's best season he has only got 9 in 50 games


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Goals?

Lampard > Both, then.

:troll


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Scholes in the late 90s and early 2000s was the stand out player in Europe. All his fellow Proffessionals thought it. He was beyond his time by miles. A scholes in his prime in today game style would be amazing, anyone who fails to see that is either stupidly deluded or stupid


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

KEANE BEHIND VIEIRA?

:bauer :kean :cahill :becks :rooney


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:kean

TACTICAL GENIUS to get the job ahead of :arry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Silent Alarm said:


> Yip, fuck that ''Golazo'' nonsense. It's GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLAZIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO to me. You scream it when you're a kid and score a goal while playing in the park and then do the Fabrizio Ravanelli celebration...


Ravenelli :mark:


Anyway not looking forward to tomorrow's game tbh and don't feel optimistic whatsoever. please let sunday come soon so it can be over with and we don't have to see them again for another 6+ months.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

It's time for the return of.... 



Spoiler: ...













:suarez1


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

If Suarez scores the winner tomorrow, I'm not posting here for the week. I'll probably spend the week vomiting and shitting with rage.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Would be hilarious. What did Suarez do to you personally anyway?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

So, who's looking forward to seeing Modric in James Perch's pocket for 90 mins?


----------



## king of scotland

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Magsimus said:


> So, who's looking forward to seeing Modric in James Perch's pocket for 90 mins?


Who is looking forward to Parker dominating the midfield every second of the game tomorrow?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I really dont get why anyone would want harry incharge of England


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Not feeling confident about the United game, although at least Enrique is set to be back.



WWE_TNA said:


> I'll send in my football manager cv.


I'll show them what Arry's doing on my current game. He definitely won't be getting the job.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

If we win tonight, hopefully the MONOVULTION do the buisness against Arsenal, and Tottenham defeat Newcastle. 

oh, and Everton to beat Chelsea plz


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



king of scotland said:


> Who is looking forward to Parker dominating the midfield every second of the game tomorrow?












I am


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Are you confident in beating Arsenal?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



King Kenny said:


> Are you confident in beating Arsenal?












I am, I mean come on :martin can motivate our side to beat tactical inept :wenger (thank fuck Bendtner can't play)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



EFC Bronco said:


> Everton have apparently poached "Francisco De Silva" from Man City's reserves/U18s/whatever else.
> 
> Kiz, shed some light please?


who? never heard of him.

im 99% certain this guy doesnt exist


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

It's Tevez's code name.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Suarez.....relax,k?

:suarez2 :tyson

oh dear....


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

He's not a fan of bandwagoners. :balo


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> who? never heard of him.
> 
> im 99% certain this guy doesnt exist


Searched the Citeh website for him, only had one transfer story

http://www.mcfc.co.uk/News/Team-new...-City-for-Man-Utd-on-free-transfer-Jan30-2012

not him.



BkB Hulk said:


> It's Tevez's code name.


Everton couldn't afford his wages to be honest but I doubt Boca could either and they still want him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

also the guy actually isnt a real player :side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> also the guy actually isnt a real player :side:


Has more chance of being a duke or some sort of royalty according to a quick wiki search.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

he's listed as starting in defence for the City reserves in defence at this match

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...1471713_bury-reserves-1-manchester-city-eds-3


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

oh wait

http://mcfcreservesandacademy.co.uk/home/francisco-silva-junior/

the benfica lad


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> oh wait
> 
> http://mcfcreservesandacademy.co.uk/home/francisco-silva-junior/
> 
> the benfica lad


lol like anyone here knew he even existed before yer man asked about him

google so helpful

Who really cares that much about what an 18 year old reserve player goes anyway. He mustn't be that much a prospect as theres barely nothing on google about him.


Anyway, 

why is that bald idiot standing in front of the tri colour here?











We have lots of good young players at villa though to be fair. Given looks like a cardboard cut out.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

i dont think everton actually poached him, i think we just signed him.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> Arsene Wenger has accused the Spanish media of trying to unsettle Arsenal captain Robin van Persie.
> 
> The Holland striker has been in superb form this season, his hat-trick in the 7-1 demolition of Blackburn taking his goal tally to 28 in all competitions.
> 
> Just like Cesc Fabregas before him, Van Persie - who has yet to commit to a new, long-term deal - has been heavily linked with a move to Spain.
> 
> An article in today's Marca newspaper quoted the 28-year-old as claiming it would being "an honour" to be linked with Read Madrid, and he would be "excited at the prospect of playing there".
> 
> Wenger, though, does not take the report at face value as he prepares to take his squad to Sunderland tomorrow, where victory would keep them on the coattails of the Barclays Premier League top four.
> 
> "Frankly, Marca is as creative as some English newspapers. That means you cannot believe every word that is said in Marca," the Arsenal manager said.
> 
> "At Marca they are very creative. They have created another story.
> 
> "They don't care, Marca, at all. I think they are even far more from real evidence than any English newspapers. They create just stories."
> 
> Wenger maintained there had been no contact from Barcelona or Real Madrid over Van Persie, and if they did, they would be given short shrift.
> 
> "What do you think? Barcelona knows that they have a difficult job with us, always," he said.
> 
> Arsenal made little moves in what was a fairly stagnant January transfer window compared to previous seasons.
> 
> Wenger believes that is down to the "absolutely crazy" Premier League 25-man squad rules, which the Gunners boss claims will "paralyse the market".
> 
> The Arsenal manager said: "You see nothing happened in the January transfer window, because everybody has 25 so if nobody buys nobody else can buy.
> 
> "It makes common sense when they [Premier League] sit together there at the table, but they must never have really experienced what it is to take a risk or gamble on players.
> 
> "If I have to buy a player, I have to kick somebody out."
> 
> Wenger continued: "The answer is to leave it open.
> 
> "What is even more surprising is the [players] union accepted it. They produce unemployment for players.
> 
> "You will see the number of players (at the end of the season) who will have no jobs.
> 
> "The clubs will sit down with the players and say 'we cancel your contract and pay you off'."
> 
> Arsenal head into what Wenger believes will be a defining period of their campaign, which includes the first leg of their Champions League clash against Milan and an FA Cup fifth-round date at Sunderland, without Jack Wilshere.
> 
> The England midfielder has yet to feature this season because of a niggling ankle problem, which initially flared up while on international duty last summer.
> 
> Wenger is hopeful of positive prognosis from the latest set of scans.
> 
> "I hope that we will get good news from him because that is very important for Arsenal," he said.
> 
> "This is the stage where the [latest] scan will be vital to decide when he will come back."
> 
> Much has been made of the visits to Chelsea's training ground by Russian owner Roman Abramovich this week to cast his eye over Andre Villas-Boas squad.
> 
> Wenger insists he would not be troubled were the Gunners' American majority shareholder Stan Kroenke to show up at London Colney.
> 
> "He can turn up any day," the Arsenal boss said.
> 
> "He is the president of the club. You cannot forbid him to come to his own training ground, and he is welcome.
> 
> "We have nothing to hide here."


http://au.fourfourtwo.com/news/231350,wenger-spanish-press-creating-van-persie-exit.aspx

Wenger being trolled by the Madrid Fanzine marca


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*










This needs to be shared with the world.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I really want to see Suarez to rip Evra a new one and liverpool to play offensive from tip.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> This needs to be shared with the world.


Given that the Man U v Liverpool game is tonight I shouldn't have repped you but I did.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

How many Australians actually post in this thread???


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> This needs to be shared with the world.


:lmao brilliant


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> This needs to be shared with the world.


:lmao brilliant


CyberWaste said:


> How many Australians actually post in this thread???


plenty including me


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

www.wrestlingforum.com/european-sports-betting/601409-who-will-score-man-u-vs-liverpool.html

I have to pimp this thread here, if you only use vbookie once a year make this it. :suarez1





CyberWaste said:


> How many Australians actually post in this thread???


:cahill

Quite a few.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

oh i see.

I also see why you guys follow the premiership, since I had the (mis)fortune of going to football game here. It was Brisbane roar vs Newcastle jets or something. Not for the faint at heart.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> This needs to be shared with the world.


This is even better than some of those great Olly Redcafe ones I see posted on here.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...arez-story-The-making-hero.html#ixzz1m4Hz5bds

Good piece, worth the read.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao @ "Not Jon Terry". Triffic. :arry


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Beer said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao that is fucking brilliant


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Triffic, only thing that it's missing is Crouch up front :arry


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Sunderland 5/2 to beat Arsenal.Easy money.

:argh::argh:


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ke-lowly-bournemouth-fashionable-6710400.html

~!

Written by someone I stand with at away games.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I hope Evra breaks the racists legs.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> I hope Evra breaks the racists legs.


Like Cantona could have broke, or killed that guy in the crowd.

Yeah, I went there.

Hypocritical nonsense, as usual.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



DeeCee said:


> Like Cantona could have broke, or killed that guy in the crowd.
> 
> Yeah, I went there.
> 
> Hypocritical nonsense, as usual.


Should have broke the cunt. 

Hypocrisy? Where? I don't like racism, I don't like racists, I think they should endure pain.

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-13017296

VICTIM


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-13017296
> 
> VICTIM


Yeah, that condones it.

Moron.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



DeeCee said:


> Yeah, that condones it.
> 
> Moron.


_That_ doesn't condone it. The fact that the guy is a grade A cunt, the fact that he was hurling abuse at him from the crowd like a coward. Those things sort of take away any sympathy the prick thinks he's entitled to. Should have hit him harder.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Agreed, abusing players is horrible. Much worse than wishing injury upon players.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



CyberWaste said:


> How many Australians actually post in this thread???


there's me, hulk, kenny, destiny (who are all liverpool supporters), jobbed out (villa???), kiz (city fan), renegade who's a scummy united fan and a few others i'm probably forgetting.



Irish Jet said:


> I hope Evra breaks the racists legs.


typical thug united supporter. NOT SURPRISED.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:arry for Bournemouth manager

Any news on THE SHAKE? I assume Evra and Suarez both start?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> I hope Evra breaks the racists legs.


absolute moron


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Being honest, I actually hope Suarez is assaulted today.



Verbally.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> :arry for Bournemouth manager


I wish

Saw him in Legends (our restaurant) the other day. Told him to fob off England and manage us. He laughed. I took that as a yes.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



king of scotland said:


> Who is looking forward to Parker dominating the midfield every second of the game tomorrow?


unk2

Yep, watching him do his little pirouette's really is a glorious sight to behold.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> I hope Evra breaks the racists legs.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I don't wish injury on players. I wish injury on scumbags. Luis Suarez is the biggest scumbag in football and the talk of people rooting for him to "destroy" Evra, with some sort of implication that Evra did anything wrong at all is what is absolutely fucking disgusting you fucking morons.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

pretty sure suarez is a player. so yeah, you did wish injury on him

but yeah, the rest of us are morons, obviously.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Or instead of breaking Suarez's leg, Evra could continue take the high ground and remained dignified like he has done throughout. I hope the United players refuse to shake his hand, purely because Dalglish is still whinging about this issue for absolutely no reason and without any justification whatsoever. It would be hypocritical of him and Liverpool to try and tell their fans to move on.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Rush said:


> there's me, hulk, kenny, destiny (who are all liverpool supporters), *jobbed out (villa???)*, kiz (city fan), renegade who's a scummy united fan and a few others i'm probably forgetting.


Correct :hesk2

You forgot sXe, who loves :terry


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> I don't wish injury on players. I wish injury on scumbags. Luis Suarez is the biggest scumbag in football and the talk of people rooting for him to "destroy" Evra, with some sort of implication that Evra did anything wrong at all is what is absolutely fucking disgusting you fucking morons.


lmao

Now, now. Someone like you should know not to be so aggressive on here.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

evra would probably fuck up and snap his own legs anyways he's so bad


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> pretty sure suarez is a player. so yeah, you did wish injury on him
> 
> but yeah, the rest of us are morons, obviously.


He's a scumbag. Whatever else he is is irrelevant.

I can't believe what I'm seeing here. He racially abused Evra, you'd begrudge a man seeking retaliation for being racially abused? Seriously?

I wouldn't blame Evra for crunching him. He won't, he'll probably shake his hand and handle the situation with more class than I ever could as he has thus far, but yet you still have morons posting that they hope Suarez destroys him on the internet, because that's justified.

Fuck Suarez,. Anything bad that happens him is deserved, he's scum. Not even restricted to the Evra incident, he's proven it time after time. Lowest of the fucking low.

And now I'm getting banned for persecuting racism. Sweet justice.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

If I wanted to ban you, I would have done it long ago. Persecuting racism and wishing injury upon someone are two completely different things. You're acting like a two year-old.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Link to posts on here of people saying they hope Suarez destroys him?

After all, it was Kiz/Rush/whoever else you were calling "fucking morons".


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I'm split on Evra shaking Suarez's hand. On one hand, there's the whole ''be the bigger man'' argument but on the other, here's a scrote who racially abused you a few months ago and he's extending his hand to you now. I think I'd be like ''Pff, go fuck yourself.''


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

so evra should be a coward then? injuring people on purpose is absolutely cowardly and serves no purpose. he breaks his legs, and then what? what has it fixed? has it shown that evra's a bigger man and can move on? no, it brings a shitload more onto the incident, and makes united looks disgusting. wanting players to injure others in times like this is disgraceful, cowardly and pathetic. if evra does retaliate i hope he gets banned and never plays again.

hell, i hope evra does something stupid. take their attention away from the title race. go for it patrice.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Evra shouldnt shake hands with Suarez, suarez still hasnt apologized to him and dalglish comments havent made it any better


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I would never wish injury upon a player even if they're a fucking scumbag. The best sort of punishment is to ban/suspend him for a long time, which is what should have happened to Suarez... he should have been suspended for the rest of the season. That's the best sort of punishment, take away what Suarez loves to do and that's play football.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Silent Alarm said:


> Being honest, I actually hope Suarez is assaulted today.
> 
> 
> 
> Verbally.


i'd expect nothing less.



Jobbed_Out said:


> Correct :hesk2
> 
> You forgot sXe, who loves :terry


sXe rarely posts here and i'd hardly call him a fan :troll


Not surprised Irish wants things broken. Its engrained in his thug mentality


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

He absolutely should not shake his hand because Dalglish and Pool are still moaning about it being an injustice and have refused to apologize for the ordeal. Classless. I wouldn't blame the rest of the United team for refusing to as well.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Lol at wishing injury upon him because he is a "scumbag". It's childish and makes nothing better.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

If they don't shake hands, Sky and the media will have a story for the week (unless 'Arry gets the England job). If they do, it'll be news for today and tomorrow and that's it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

not shaking his hand i agree upon


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> Evra shouldnt shake hands with Suarez, suarez still hasnt apologized to him and dalglish comments havent made it any better





Silent Alarm said:


> I'm split on Evra shaking Suarez's hand. On one hand, there's the whole ''be the bigger man'' argument but on the other, here's a scrote who racially abused you a few months ago and he's extending his hand to you now. I think I'd be like ''Pff, go fuck yourself.''


if i was him i wouldn't. Suarez and kenny haven't apologised and have continued being twats about it, a handshake isn't warranted.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Link to posts on here of people saying they hope Suarez destroys him?
> 
> After all, it was Kiz/Rush/whoever else you were calling "fucking morons".





> I really want to see Suarez to rip Evra a new one and liverpool to play offensive from tip.


Singling out Evra, for no other reason than his involvement in an incident he had every right to get himself involved in. Also, those morons who booed Evra at Anfield. I mean what a bastard he is, how dare he be black?



> so evra should be a coward then? injuring people on purpose is absolutely cowardly and serves no purpose. he breaks his legs, and then what? what has it fixed? has it shown that evra's a bigger man and can move on? no, it brings a shitload more onto the incident, and makes united looks disgusting. wanting players to injure others in times like this is disgraceful, cowardly and pathetic. if evra does retaliate i hope he gets banned and never plays again.
> 
> hell, i hope evra does something stupid. take their attention away from the title race. go for it patrice


No, he won't do it. He won't and even I can undertstand that he probably _shouldn't_. If he did though I'd fully understand that the fucker got what was coming to him. If I racially abused someone I wouldn't expect a handshake, but retaliation. 

Suarez is the one who should have been banned. He's the one who's disgraced himself. Again. The cunt has shown no remorse either. Paints himself as a victim, it's actually sickening.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I agree also about not shaking his hand. 

So Giggs is on the left today? Is Young injured again? Also, I'm surprised Welbeck is starting, I would have started Chicharito as he can cause the centrebacks a lot of problems and has proven he can score against Liverpool.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Fergie said he wants them to shake hands but that's probably just him being diplomatic. In reality, he'd probably like to Evra give Suarez a punch but wants it all to blow over and not have to deal with any media fallout.

I wouldn't be surprised if Suarez refused to offer his hand. Try to wind Evra before the first whistle even.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Need Liverpool to win cuz I want Spurs in second. 

I just hope it's a good game for this early on a Saturday. :xavi


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

United: De Gea, Rafael, Evans, Rio, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Scholes, Giggs, Welbeck, Rooney

Giggs AND Scholes.

Wanted to see Hernandez start, not really liking that team.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> Singling out Evra, for no other reason than his involvement in an incident he had every right to get himself involved in. Also, those morons who booed Evra at Anfield. I mean what a bastard he is, how dare he be black?


It's because he did something which impacted Liverpool, that's why most people would have booed him. It happens after most things like that, same with the Chelski fans and Ferdinand, not saying that some morons weren't booing him because he is black but most people were doing it for non racial reasons.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Sky Sports playing Pricetag and Andy You're a Star in the background of an interview with Andy Carroll.

:troll


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Sky Sports playing Pricetag and *Andy You're a Star* in the background of an interview with Andy Carroll.
> 
> :troll


I noticed that too. Ha!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Silent Alarm said:


> Fergie said he wants them to shake hands but that's probably just him being diplomatic. In reality, he'd probably like to Evra give Suarez a punch but wants it all to blow over and not have to deal with any media fallout.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Suarez refused to offer his hand. Try to wind Evra before the first whistle even.


no he didnt when asked about it he said this



> "I have not even thought about that. It has never been an issue. We are concentrating on the game"


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

My bad, I could have sworn that I saw a headline saying Fergie wants them to shake hands. He's right though.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Is Bellamy on the bench? :O


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

What the fuck is Fergie wearing? :

Looks like a tweed blazer, looks like he's off to the allotment to water his plants rather than manage a football team.

Dalglish was also not a twat in his pre-game interview, lets see if that's a trend that continues or if he goes back to being miserable and defensive.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> I don't wish injury on players. I wish injury on scumbags. Luis Suarez is the biggest scumbag in football and the talk of people rooting for him to "destroy" Evra, with some sort of implication that Evra did anything wrong at all is what is absolutely fucking disgusting you fucking morons.


You mad.



Jobbed_Out said:


> Correct :hesk2
> 
> You forgot sXe, who loves :terry


:terry



Rush said:


> sXe rarely posts here and i'd hardly call him a fan :troll


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



EGame said:


> Is Bellamy on the bench? :O


No real surprise dude's been playing a lot quite lately. His knee's have been touch and go for years now. Chances are he will feature in the 2nd half.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Hope De Gea has a shocker tonight. I really, really don't like him or Man United.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

lmao saurez


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

LOL Suarez and Evra better go at it tonight.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Already shit going down


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

What a bellend.

:lmao

Come on Man U.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Suarez is a disgusting cunt.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Sky Sports: We even show an action replay's of a guy not shaking another guy's hand

NOW, SHOW THAT SHIT FROM 50 DIFFERENT CAMERA ANGLES!!


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Any last shred of dignity Suarez had just went out the window.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Not surprised but Suarez should have just shook his hand. 

Evra should have just let it go and not reacted like that afterwards to though. Bad in a sense from both of them/


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Evra is a disgusting cunt.

:suarez2


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Wait, how did Phil Dowd get this game?! 

He's the worst ref in the league.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

fireworks already, first the handshake then Suarez sending the rioferdy5 rocket into Evra


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I smell a red card coming in the first half.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Evra taking out Ferdinand. What a racist thug :troll


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:suarez1, such a cunt


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lol Enrique.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Valencia dives just as much, if not more than Suarez. But he's less racist so its all good :suarez1


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

CUNT


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Rush said:


> Valencia dives just as much, if not more than Suarez. But he's less racist so its all good :suarez1


Black people can't be racist Rush, Valencia will never match Suarez at that! :side:


----------



## Omega Creed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

rio scared me there for a sec. glad hes alright though.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

nvm. posted already.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Fucking love Rio in that GIF.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> CUNT


Gee some people work fast, it will be used a billion times over the next week.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Man, I wanna see Suarez run at Evra every chance he gets.


----------



## Ronsterno1

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Rio's a fucking idiot.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ugh Man U fans booing a man after all the injustice done to him by the Fergie Association 

Sad sad day indeed.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> CUNT


trolled hard


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I wonder if Fabio ever puts on Rafael's shirt and plays instead.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

we're using our white away jerseys instead of the black ones, coincidence? i think not :troll


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Phewwww




Rush said:


> we're using our white away jerseys instead of the black ones, coincidence? i think not :troll


:lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I love how :carrick looks so brainless shaking :suarez1 's hand


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I didn't realise how technically good Welbeck is.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Magsimus said:


> I didn't realise how technically good Welbeck is.


Did you not see his skills in the Tyne & Wear derby last season :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ahh Just got the ball. . Wouldn't have minded seeing Rio go off there :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Jesus this game needs Bellamy.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Half time, United have been the better team and have created the best chance of the game so far with Scholes heading the ball directly at Reina. Liverpool have defended really well and Johnson has been their best threat going forward but you can tell they actually miss that physical threat up front with Carroll.

Some players have been sloppy on the ball, especially Giggs. Our best attack has been down the right; Rafael has been immense in defence and going forward and Valencia has beaten Enrique a couple of times but I'd like to see him take on Enrique more.

Our passing got better towards the final 15 minutes of that first half with some neat little one touches between Rooney and Welbeck. Scholes and Carrick have dominated the midfield possession so far and Ferdinand and Evans have been solid at the back for us. Evra has been a liability in defence, leaving so much space for Johnson and Kuyt to attack. He needs to close them down a lot quicker.

Hoping for an early goal second half, this is the sort of game we need Hernandez to come on and grab us a goal. Welbeck's been brilliant and has played one of his best games so far but Chicharito has caused problems for the Liverpool centrebacks in the past.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Downing has been so fucking terrible. Bellamy needs to come on for him. Spearing has been very poor too. Really, really bad first half performance. Welbeck and Valencia are looking way too good.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> *Downing has been so fucking terrible. Bellamy needs to come on for him.* Spearing has been very poor too. Really, really bad first half performance. Welbeck and Valencia are looking way too good.


Agree with that, Downing has been invisible apart from the shitty challenge on Rafael. I'd say Bellamy would be up for the game so he could add some spice to what's been a dull game on the pitch.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

fight in the tunnel?


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Suarez is the top heel of football, love it. No reason for him to ignore Evra's handshake really, but he did it anyway and it was hilarious.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Forgot Downing was even playing. I mean him & Carroll have both been poor for us but at least you notice Andy when he's on the pitch and he at least tries to do well. 

Bellamy on plz.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Early reports indicate Evra assaulted Rio because Ferdinand called him a "negrito". Nothing confirmed yet.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

you mean forget downing was playing*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

^ What he said 

*edited*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Okay to be serious for a sec instead of my normal trolling, if Evra was the one who started that crap in the tunnel then he's an idiot. Suarez is a cunt, no need for him to carry on with it.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



JakeC_91 said:


> Did you not see his skills in the Tyne & Wear derby last season :side:


He was playing? 

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

It was coming.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

DAT TECHNIQUE


----------



## Omega Creed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!! the hair plugs work magic! haha


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Fuck. Safe to say rooney is back in form now.


----------



## Omega Creed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

ROONEY AGAIN!!!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Stick to the Goonies, Sloth.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Suarez hat trick time :troll

fuck this shit


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> CUNT


Duck face then refused to shake Suarez's hand afterward

CUNT! 8*D

Seriously though, someone needs to call :suarez1 's mama


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Downing is probably the worst player in the world at this point.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



EGame said:


> Downing is probably the worst player in the world at this point.












Says no


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Magsimus said:


> He was playing?
> 
> YESSSSSSSSSSSSS.












Yes...... he could have squared it through to bent to make us lead 1-0...instead took shot on by himself to look stupid.

4 weeks later

he became world class when he scored past Chelsea


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



EGame said:


> Downing is probably the worst player in the world at this point.


Arshavin is the only guy I could think off to challenge him to that title.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Arshavin is a bit better than Downing. And Downing's price already makes him worse. 

Tbf to Malouda he was a monster two seasons ago, now he's a little bitch.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



EGame said:


> Downing is probably the worst player in the world at this point.


:torres

but yeah, probably.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1
:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

INB4 SHITSTORM


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

:suarez


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

GET IN YOU RACIST SON OF A GUN. :suarez1


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1
> :suarez1:suarez1:suarez1


:suarez2 Suarez overload


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao

What's the difference??

:troll :suarez1

Oh wait there isn't any!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Come on Bellamy, you can't expect Carroll to make a 5 yard pass.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Chelsea line up v Everton

Cech
Bosingwa --- Luiz --- Ivanovic --- Cole
Essien --- Lampard --- Meireles
Sturridge --- Torres --- Mata

So positives from Manure game forgotten

Mata laying behind the striker was effective - LOL PLAY LEFT WING!

Cahill looking solid in general - LOL UR GETTING DROPPED!

Ivan looking solid at RB while Bosingwa generally plays poorly - LOL BOSINGWA AT RB!

#AndreOut


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

That would have been amazing if Suarez equalised right there


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

lolerpool.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

PATRICE FUCKING EVRA


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Disgraceful. Downing and Spearing absolutely fucking terrible, selection awful and lack of energy ridiculous. In a game that mattered so much to our season, that was horrible.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Aaaaaah. I don't like United but there's nothing like seeing that cunt Suarez get trolled off the park and the laughable 'Pool players & fans getting merked. Absolute class. Couldn't happen to a nicer club eh?

Suarez 10 PL goals in 12 months now then? Christ almighty. What a tally. 1 a month!!!!


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Cannot wait for Kenny's interview.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Evra showing that he doesnt have much class either. Bunch of kids


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Celebration was fine and amusing until he did it right in Suarez's face. Bit over the top when he could have just given him the finger and got the same result 8*D

Stringer fuck off, how many goals does arsenal have as a club without RVP?


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Evra celebrating right in front of Suarez. Suppose he got the last laugh. He should have tried to shake his hand again.


----------



## Omega Creed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

a crucial 3 points right there!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Disgraceful. Downing and Spearing absolutely fucking terrible, selection awful and lack of energy ridiculous. In a game that mattered so much to our season, that was horrible.


It's a shame Bellamy has that knee problem meaning we have to play Downing at times otherwise I highly doubt the guy would even get into the team anymore. he seems to get progressively worse each game. Speo wasn't great either but he was young and it was a lot to ask so I'll let him off a bit more. Downing needs to GTFO soon though. lost all patience with the guy.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Patrice you fucking hero.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Can never fucking count on Liverpool.  

Ah well, congrats United fans it was a great victory. The racist cunt did not succeed. Justice prevails. 

Liverpool cannot possibly become a top team if they have the likes of Downing, Spearing and Carroll playing. Beyond horrendous players.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

In the heat of the moment after the circumstances you can't hate Evra too much for the celebration. I'm sure some of us have been involved in sport where all the nerves and pressure have just been released all in a rush.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Right, lets have it Everton.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Rafael was brilliant today, hopefully his recent performances cement his place in the first 11


----------



## Omega Creed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

anyone able to get a clip of evra celebrating? my stream froze just as it was happening and i missed it.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I hate Evra but he didn't do anything wrong there at the end. He's practically a saint compared to that cunt Suarez. Suarez was just in front of the fans in the Stretford End.

Suarez's record isn't that bad, and it's not 12 months given there's 3 months off in the summer and he's had a month off at least with the 8 game ban. Ironic coming from an RVP FC Arsenal fan.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Downing, Spearing, Kuyt and Carroll can all fuck off. Kelly needs to play at RB over Johnson. Johnson was great going forward but i want a defender that can defend as well. Missing Lucas badly in midfield. Gerrard was wank today, Enrique got bossed by Valencia and Reina got nutmegged for Rooney's 2nd. Utterly garage performance, not worthy of a side going for top 4, not even worthy of a team mid table.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Chain Gang solider said:


> It's a shame Bellamy has that knee problem meaning we have to play Downing at times otherwise I highly doubt the guy would even get into the team anymore. he seems to get progressively worse each game. Speo wasn't great either but he was young and it was a lot to ask so I'll let him off a bit more. Downing needs to GTFO soon though. lost all patience with the guy.


Speo is 23 now, and needs to start playing at his best consistently. Was awful.



D'Angelo said:


> Aaaaaah. I don't like United but there's nothing like seeing that cunt Suarez get trolled off the park and the laughable 'Pool players & fans getting merked. Absolute class. Couldn't happen to a nicer club eh?
> 
> Suarez 10 PL goals in 12 months now then? Christ almighty. What a tally. 1 a month!!!!


We need to get Mertesacker down to give him more confidence in training, eh?


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Kenny's cracking up.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Lol Kenny :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

KENNY

What a fucking troll.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> Rafael was brilliant today, hopefully his recent performances cement his place in the first 11


He was pretty good but it doesnt take much to shut down Downing and Carroll. Not sure how he continually outjumped Carroll to keep heading the ball.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Speo is 23 now, and needs to start playing at his best consistently. Was awful.


Some reason thought Speo was like 20/21 damn yeah he needs to pick it up in that case supposed to be hitting his peak soon 

Johnson really needs to be played more down the wing and then put Kelly at RB. Johnson just seems to be much better going forward that defending 

:lmao Kenny


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Jobbed_Out said:


> In the heat of the moment after the circumstances you can't hate Evra too much for the celebration. I'm sure some of us have been involved in sport where all the nerves and pressure have just been released all in a rush.


Absolutly.

But doing it right infront of Suarez? Imagine the shitstorm if it was the other way around. 

Honesly, Evra for the entire game looked like a little kid trying to get attention from Suarez. Did everything to get a reaction but Suarez thankfully kept his cool.

Evra had a choice between the low road and high road, he chose the first one.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Dalglish is a fucking idiot.

Refusing to acknowledge the heightened atmosphere, despite stewards and police even having to get involved. Said he had no idea Suarez refused to shake Evra's hand (lol, sure) and then went and blamed 24 hour news channels for making this relevant because it wasn't like this "in his day". Then just lost it completely. All this after he gave his first non-cuntish interview this season before the game.


----------



## KingJames23

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> We need to get Mertesacker down to give him more confidence in training, eh?


Carragher should be just fine.

Deliberately celebrating in front of someone's face is considered enticement. The FA will probably ignore it due to Suarez's refusal to shake hands, but so much class on display today.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



JasonLives said:


> Absolutly.
> 
> *But doing it right infront of Suarez? Imagine the shitstorm if it was the other way around.*
> 
> Honesly, Evra for the entire game looked like a little kid trying to get attention from Suarez. Did everything to get a reaction but Suarez thankfully kept his cool.
> 
> Evra had a choice between the low road and high road, he chose the first one.


That. Evra didn't do much wrong but it's kinda bad to think that if Liverpool had won and Suarez had down that people would have been calling him a cunt, embaressment, everything like that. Evra didn't really help things by doing that at all.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Dalglish is a fucking idiot.
> 
> Refusing to acknowledge the heightened atmosphere, despite stewards and police even having to get involved. Said he had no idea Suarez refused to shake Evra's hand (lol, sure) and then went and blamed 24 hour news channels for making this relevant because it wasn't like this "in his day". Then just lost it completely. All this after he gave his first non-cuntish interview this season before the game.


Punch up's in the tunnel most likely were covered up in his day but it's 2012


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



KingJames23 said:


> Carragher should be just fine.
> 
> Deliberately celebrating in front of someone's face is considered enticement. The FA will probably ignore it due to Suarez's refusal to shake hands, but so much class on display today.


Lurch makes Carragher look like The Flash.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



JasonLives said:


> Absolutly.
> 
> But doing it right infront of Suarez? Imagine the shitstorm if it was the other way around.
> 
> Honesly, Evra for the entire game looked like a little kid trying to get attention from Suarez. Did everything to get a reaction but Suarez thankfully kept his cool.
> 
> Evra had a choice between the low road and high road, he chose the first one.


The low road would have been what I described earlier. The man racially abused him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Chelsea line up v Everton
> 
> Cech
> Bosingwa --- Luiz --- Ivanovic --- Cole
> Essien --- Lampard --- Meireles
> Sturridge --- Torres --- Mata
> 
> So positives from Manure game forgotten
> 
> Mata laying behind the striker was effective - LOL PLAY LEFT WING!
> 
> Cahill looking solid in general - LOL UR GETTING DROPPED!
> 
> Ivan looking solid at RB while Bosingwa generally plays poorly - LOL BOSINGWA AT RB!
> 
> #AndreOut


AVB is a fucking dickhead.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I think AVB reverted back just because they have to play Malouda to accommodate that formation from last week.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Good win by Man U over Stoke.

owait


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Evra is the one who was racially abused.

Evra is the one who extended his hand at the start of the match and try to put the issue to rest.

If any 'Pool fans feel aggrieved just because Evra ripped the piss out of Suarez at end of the match, they need their head examined.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Robbie Fowler is the pundit for the Sunderland game? well, he can't be annoying surely.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

AVB's awesome tactics working beautifully 1-0 Everton


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Bosingwa does not follow Pienaar who scores. I can't deal with AVB's selections anymore.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Silent Alarm said:


> Evra is the one who was racially abused.
> 
> Evra is the one who extended his hand at the start of the match and try to put the issue to rest.
> 
> If any 'Pool fans feel aggrieved just because Evra ripped the piss out of Suarez at end of the match, they need their head examined.


Not really feeling aggrevated or anything over it just stating that Evra isn't helping matters by doing that either even though he isn't technically doing anything wrong and had Suarez done that people would have found everything wrong with it despite the fact that all he would be doing is celebrating the win like Evra was.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Dalglish being a prick as usual.

What a game, my heart was racing at the end there when Johnson (who was one of Liverpool's best threats going forward at times) cut inside on his left foot and hit a good shot outside the United box but De Gea made a great save (replica of the Cahill save he made at Stamford Bridge).

United were the better team first half and like I mentioned, made some neat little one touch passes for the last 10-15 minutes of the first half. It was like watching the United team at the start of the season, which was a positive sign to see. Second half, we started off brilliantly, got the two goals in quick succession and then we dropped off at times towards the final 20 minutes of the game, allowing Liverpool to attack. We were very solid at the back, Ferdinand was great but Evans was fantastic, some of the tackles he made were spot on and he looked very comfortable on the ball.

Rafael was immense once again and has been a revelation since his return from injury. He's not picked up an injury yet, which is a good sign as I've always wanted him to cement his place in our starting XI in the right back position. The fact he outjumped Carroll to win the ball at times was astonishing to see and he made some vital interceptions when Liverpool were on the attack. He also assisted Valencia going forward really well and once again, Valencia was solid and he gained another assist for Rooney's second goal of the game. He beat Enrique at times and really caused the Liverpool left back problems. Valencia was also good aiding us in defence.

Rooney was decent, Sky gave him Man of the Match but I don't agree with that. He was rather sloppy in the first half and pretty much throughout but he did link up well with Welbeck and the midfield and made some good charges forward. Scholes and Carrick had good games, especially Scholes who controlled the midfield really well. Both won the ball and made some good passes but Carrick did give the ball away at times. Still, a good display from both.

Giggs made some very poor passes also but overall, had a decent game on the left wing. He took on Johnson and beat him at times and did some neat little passes and link-up play. De Gea didn't really have anything to do but some of his distribution was spot on and that save from the Johnson shot at the end was great. A shame he didn't get the cleansheet. Evra was our weakest defender; yet again, good going forward but a liability at the back leaving acres of space for Kuyt and Johnson to attack.

Man of the Match for me is between Welbeck, Valencia and Rafael but Welbeck edges it for me. He held the ball really well, dribbled past the Liverpool defenders constantly and linked up well with the midfield and dropped deep at times to help create some play and hold the ball longer. He was strong and worked very hard.

I'm surprised we didn't go 4-0 up with the Scholes header and Rooney having that golden opportunity to get a hattrick but hopefully we work on those chances.

Evra at the end was fantastic in the celebration, he rightfully deserved to celebrate like that after everything that happened. Suarez shows why he's a complete and utter cunt by not accepting Evra's handshake and Dalglish's reaction when asked in the interview about the handshake was embarassing to watch.

Come on Villa!


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Can't wait for the Evra gifs tbh.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Silent Alarm said:


> Evra is the one who was racially abused.
> 
> Evra is the one who extended his hand at the start of the match and try to put the issue to rest.
> 
> If any 'Pool fans feel aggrieved just because Evra ripped the piss out of Suarez at end of the match, they need their head examined.


not aggrieved but doing it in front of Suarez is still a douchebag move. Not saying he's in the wrong or that Suarez didn't deserve it but being a tool isn't excused just because the person you're doing it to is a grubby cunt.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> 79:15 - Foul by Michael Carrick on Luis Suarez, free kick awarded.
> The referee shows Michael Carrick a yellow card for unsporting behaviour.


:carrick He had to make up for being the first guy to shake Suarez's hand.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

By that logic shouldn't all players who refuse to shake hands recieve a yellow card before the game starts? If thats not unsporting behaviour i don't know what is


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ferguson laying down that law. This day is awesome. I love it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*










Excuse me while I rep a few random people in the wrestling forum so I can spread some love here.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

You can't get Bridge a retrospective yellow card for not shaking Captain Cunt's hand. :troll


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Dear M Carrick

Can you please return Stevie to me from your back pocket

Your Trully

King Kenny


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*










Damn it, SA. Well, it needs to be posted as much as possible.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*










This made me laugh.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> Dear M Carrick
> 
> Can you please return Stevie to me from your back pocket
> 
> Your Trully
> 
> King Kenny


Ehm, Stevie was sitting deeper than Carrick. Plus, I hear Carrick is good at returning things. He gave the ball up a lot.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Silent Alarm said:


> Excuse me while I rep a few random people in the wrestling forum so I can spread some love here.


Just saw this. Hilarious.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

dear m carrick

stop being overrated garbage who's made to look decent by a small ugly man who rides a snail

*yours* *truly* 

everyone not affiliated with united


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> You can't get Bridge a retrospective yellow card for not shaking Captain Cunt's hand. :troll


Wouldn't mind, it was Bridge's ex, not his girlfriend at the time Terry was banging her. She needed a man :terry


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Carrick was utter garbage. If thats keeping someone in your pocket then Rafael put Downing 6 feet deep and stomped on the grave.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I'm guessing Rioferdy5 had Agger in his pocket too.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Kieran Shitchardson


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Feed dat Yak! He's back. We need a win today big time.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Ehm, Stevie was sitting deeper than Carrick. Plus, I hear Carrick is good at returning things. He gave the ball up a lot.




Just so you know, Carrick attempted 98 passes today and completed 94% of passes So i think your wrong there......


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> I'm guessing Rioferdy5 had Agger in his pocket too.


of course. kept his attacking threat at bay. its not easy to shut down that lively attacker.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

*Tackles per game:*
Lucas: 5,7
Parker: 3,9
Carrick: 3,8
Tiote: 3,1
Song: 2,9
Barry: 2,2
Mikel: 1,8

*Interceptions per game:*
Carrick: 3,1
Lucas: 2,8
Tiote: 2,7
Parker: 2,6
Barry: 2,2
Song: 2,1
Mikel: 1,6

T*ackles & interceptions per game:*
Lucas: 8,5
Carrick: 6,9
Parker: 6,5
Tiote: 5,8
Song: 5
Barry: 4,4
Mikel: 3,4

*Dribbled by other team player per game:*
Mikel: 0,6
Carrick: 0,8
Barry: 1
Lucas: 1
Parker: 1,3
Song: 1,5
Tiote: 1,5

*Dispossessed per game:*
Carrick: 0,4
Mikel: 0,6
Barry: 0,7
Lucas: 0,8
Parker: 1,5
Song: 1,6
Tiote: 3,7

*Fouls per game:*
Carrick: 0,5
Mikel: 1,2
Barry: 1,5
Lucas: 1,7
Parker: 1,7
Tiote: 2,3
Song: 2,4

*Clearences per game:*
Barry: 2
Carrick: 1,9
Tiote: 1,6
Parker: 1,5
Mikel: 1,3
Lucas: 1,2
Song: 0,9

*Blocked shots per game:*
Parker: 0,7
Carrick: 0,6
Song: 0,4
Tiote: 0,4
Barry: 0,3
Lucas: 0,3
Mikel: 0,2

*Key passes per game:*
Song: 1,3
Carrick: 1
Barry: 0,9
Lucas: 0,9
Parker: 0,8
Tiote: 0,8
Mikel: 0,5

*Accurate long balls per game:*
Carrick: 4,5
Mikel: 4,4
Lucas: 3,9
Tiote: 3,9
Barry: 3,8
Parker: 2,9
Song: 2,5

*Average passes per game:*
Barry: 63,9
Song: 62,4
Carrick: 61,8
Tiote: 60,9
Parker: 60,6
Lucas: 57,3
Mikel: 51,7

*Pass Success %:*
Mikel: 91,6
Carrick: 90,1
Parker: 89,6
Barry: 86,7
Lucas: 85,6
Song: 84,7
Tiote: 83,1

:carrick

(Shamelessly stolen from Redcafe)


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

2-0, COME ON!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

backpasses to yaya toure that leads to defeat in fa cup semi finals:

carrick: 1
barry: 0
parker: 0
tiote: 0
song: 0
lucas: 0


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> Just so you know, Carrick attempted 98 passes today and completed 94% of passes So i think your wrong there......


Did I imagine him panicking when the ball came to him late, or his awful passes with Scholes that led to him flicking it to no one? Congrats on him being unable to pass backwards though.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Carrick's better than pretty much every liverpool player tbf.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> *Pass Success %:*
> *Mikel: 91,6*
> Carrick: 90,1
> Parker: 89,6
> Barry: 86,7
> Lucas: 85,6
> Song: 84,7
> Tiote: 83,1
> 
> :carrick
> 
> (Shamelessly stolen from Redcafe)


:torres


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

FRIMPONG on twitter



> I have just today realised Suarez is a total wasteman Clown, Liverpool supporters saying Evra celebrated like he won the League..Am surprised They remember what that looks Like LOOOL


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Did I imagine him panicking when the ball came to him late, or his awful passes with Scholes that led to him flicking it to no one? Congrats on him being unable to pass backwards though.


Its ball retaintion.. Keeping the ball, Something he does very well. He had a pass completion of 94%, He also completed 12 long passes, and made 6 interceptions today....

I bet you also think Evans had a poor game, yet didnt see Suarez for all of 80 minutes....


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> backpasses to yaya toure that leads to defeat in fa cup semi finals:
> 
> carrick: 1
> barry: *0*
> parker: 0
> tiote: 0
> song: 0
> lucas: 0


:barry


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Switched the Mackem game on. 

They're here, they're there, they're every fucking where: EMPTY SEATS, EMPTY SEATS!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

why are you not addressing my letter scotty buttman


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> Its ball retaintion.. Keeping the ball, Something he does very well. He had a pass completion of 94%, He also completed 12 long passes, and made 6 interceptions today....
> 
> I bet you also think Evans had a poor game, yet didnt see Suarez for all of 80 minutes....


Ball retaintion is it? I had never heard of that. So are you denying what I stated or not, because you don't seem to be? Thanks, I'll take that as an admission.

No, Evans was solid, although Suarez not being involved was down to our slow, plodding style. Evans did what was required of him when necessary. I bet you have no clue what I'm thinking - hey, I'm right.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Magsimus said:


> Switched the Mackem game on.
> 
> They're here, they're there, they're every fucking where: EMPTY SEATS, EMPTY SEATS!


The Newcastle version was better "He's here, he's there, he's swearing everywhere: Joe Kinnear, Joe Kinnear


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Ball retaintion is it? I had never heard of that. So are you denying what I stated or not, because you don't seem to be? Thanks, I'll take that as an admission.
> 
> No, Evans was solid, although Suarez not being involved was down to our slow, plodding style. Evans did what was required of him when necessary. I bet you have no clue what I'm thinking - hey, I'm right.


Carricks job is too keep the ball and he did it... You said he gave it away loads, which is total shit as the stats proved. You not mentioning that is acceptance that i was right-- Thanks I'll take that.

Our half arse, not good enough, lacing creative spark of a Midfielder batted yours! Thats really funny....


Evans positional play was brilliant and his Heading against Carroll late on....


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> why are you not addressing my letter scotty buttman


If you refering to me, I havent seen your letter and could guess it is your normal shit anyhow.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

still waiting to hear what ball retaintion is


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

But he did give it away under pressure. You're not acknowledging my point. I'll give you your point that he was good at passing the ball backwards. Congratulations. Not too sure about ball retaintion though.

They batted us did they? Ball retaintion must have been a key.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> If you refering to me, I havent seen your letter and could guess it is your normal shit anyhow.


who else would scotty buttman be?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ref feeling sorry for Mertersacker there.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> But he did give it away under pressure. You're not acknowledging my point. I'll give you your point that he was good at passing the ball backwards. Congratulations. Not too sure about ball retaintion though.
> 
> They batted us did they? Ball retaintion must have been a key.


If you wanna pick up on a spelling mistake cause you have no actual response, Thats fine. I will take that as a victory....

He made 12 long passes forward out of 13 attempted.

Him and scholes doing what they do basically won us the game, IF Xavi had them kind of stats, Everyone would be Jizzing everywhere... Carrick was immense.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ehm, I already said we were poor in midfield. Are you claiming a victory in your debate against yourself? Solid points chiefton.

If Xavi played like Carrick, people would be wondering why Xavi had lost all creativity.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Fuck sake, Chelsea. I actually want them to win today.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> backpasses to yaya toure that leads to defeat in fa cup semi finals:
> 
> carrick: 1
> barry: 0
> parker: 0
> tiote: 0
> song: 0
> lucas: 0


fistings from xavi and iniesta:

carrick: 2
barry: 0
parker: 0
tiote: 0
song: 0
lucas: 0

:andres :xavi

Then again...

fistings by mesut ozil and thomas muller:

barry: 1
carrick: 0
parker: 0
tiote: 0
song: 0
lucas: 0


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> If you wanna pick up on a spelling mistake cause you have no actual response, Thats fine. I will take that as a victory....
> 
> He made 12 long passes forward out of 13 attempted.
> 
> Him and scholes doing what they do basically *won us the game*, IF Xavi had them kind of stats, Everyone would be Jizzing everywhere... Carrick was immense.


Not another bandwagoner


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

You know your relegation candidates when Gary Fucking Caldwell scores against you


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Carrick was terrible but good for you in taking over from renegade as his biggest fan. you make it hard to be kind to level headed united fans that don't see everything as WOOOOOOOOOOOOO UNITED RULES.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

We've won 2 of our last 9 PL games, that's relegation form. 

Still can't wait for next years Europa League Project 8*D


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Ehm, I already said we were poor in midfield. Are you claiming a victory in your debate against yourself? Solid points chiefton.
> 
> If Xavi played like Carrick, people would be wondering why Xavi had lost all creativity.


If Xavi achieved 94% over just under 100 passes completed... Everyone would be dancing in the streets shouting his name....

The point is, Carrick job is too keep the ball he did that brilliantly. He was brilliant today. He has been for a solid 3 months now.... You originally stated his gave the ball away "Lots" which was wrong, then decided to change it to he passes backwards. Which isnt a bad thing when thats your job.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Ehm, I already said we were poor in midfield. Are you claiming a victory in your debate against yourself? Solid points chiefton.
> 
> If Xavi played like Carrick, people would be wondering why Xavi had lost all creativity.


To be fair Xavi isn't that creative, both Gerrard and Lampard are more creative.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Carrick is not that good, the one time I paid attention to him today he was either misplacing passes or passing it straight back to the player whom he recieved the ball from, thus doing fuck all


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

No, I continued to say he gave the ball away lots in key situations. Did you bury your head in the sand when the pace picked up and he gave it away? I pointed out his high pass completed percentage was due to him passing backwards. HOW IS THAT HARD TO UNDERSTAND? IS IT BECAUSE YOU DON'T SPEAK ENGLISH?



Edgehead 26 said:


> We've won 2 of our last 9 PL games, that's relegation form.
> 
> Still can't wait for next years Europa League Project 8*D


Well we're making sure you can't fall to seventh.



Edgehead 26 said:


> Carrick is not that good, the one time I paid attention to him today he was either misplacing passes or passing it straight back to the player whom he recieved the ball from, thus doing fuck all


Oh thank God. Someone else who actually watched it.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> If Xavi achieved 94% over just under 100 passes completed... Everyone would be dancing in the streets shouting his name....
> 
> The point is, Carrick job is too keep the ball he did that brilliantly. He was brilliant today. He has been for a solid 3 months now.... You originally stated his gave the ball away "Lots" which was wrong, then decided to change it to he passes backwards. Which isnt a bad thing when thats your job.


Carrick was fucking garbage. Especially in the first half. He lost the ball 6 or 7 times just in the first 30 minutes.

Stop comparing him to Xavi. Ridiculous.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

3-0, game over!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:kean The Smear campaign is in full effect


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

xavi actually passes forward tho. his whole game isnt focussed around BALL RETAINTION


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Scholes was awesome. That is all.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao at QPR.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Carrick was fucking garbage. Especially in the first half. He lost the ball 6 or 7 times just in the first 30 minutes.
> 
> Stop comparing him to Xavi. Ridiculous.


Carrick was anything but Garbage... Are you people stupid or just ignorant... Either way its pathetic. Carrick stats today where brilliant, So was he...


I not comparing him to Xavi, I am saying If Xavi played like that the response would be soo different...


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

QP ha ha ha!!

Going to be weird seeing Zamora, Cisse, Wright Phillips and Ferdinand in the Championship


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Vader13 said:


> Scholes was awesome. That is all.


i see that edit son.


fuck all of you repping with that evra gif.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...orld-Xavi--Ronaldo-crowned-king-football.html

Hey Scott, is Matt Lawton your favourite journalist?










Xavi has never had a performance that mediocre in his life. Carrick once again made to look inept alongside old man Scholes.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Carrick was better than Giggs to be fair, neither were great.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Fucking class head is killing, throat is hurting but it's all good. Class at times but when rooney put in that 2nd i knew the players would slack and pool got back into it a little and got a goal from poor defending but all in all enjoyable game and enjoyable win to say the least.

Rooney, Scholes and Valencia were brilliant. Suarez and kenny are just becoming the class clowns you could say but cannot be assed talking about them pricks anymore.











:troll


Fucking hell scott it's meant to be a day of celebrating and been fucking happy with the win over the scousers, why the hell are you getting into a silly debate over carrick. :rooney




Ohh and blackbrun with dem tactics (Y)


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Nige™ said:


> 3-0, game over!


Kean in? :kean

#youngandtalented


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Rush said:


> i see that edit son.
> 
> 
> fuck all of you repping with that evra gif.


yeah, my original comment was relevant about 50 posts back so I fucked it off.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> Carrick was anything but Garbage... Are you people stupid or just ignorant... Either way its pathetic. Carrick stats today where brilliant, So was he...
> 
> 
> I not comparing him to Xavi, I am saying If Xavi played like that the response would be soo different...


I think you had a fair argument in response to people saying he didn't retain the ball well (if those stats are true), but as for how creative and useful he actually was I don't honestly know since I've only seen the goals from Man Utd vs Pool.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Giggs was terrible today.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Giggs has been terrible nearly every time I see him this season, but he still always seems to put a couple of peachy balls into the box and he's got a fair few assists because of it. Did it last week for the 3rd goal against Chelsea, and would've got an assist off Rooney today had Johnson not got a great header in at the far post to stop Wazza heading into an empty net.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Silent Alarm said:


> Giggs was terrible today.


He was, when it got to like 55ish min i was praying for park or cleverley.

Agree seb in the final 3rd he has been good but everywhere else he has been poor.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...orld-Xavi--Ronaldo-crowned-king-football.html
> 
> Hey Scott, is Matt Lawton your favourite journalist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xavi has never had a performance that mediocre in his life. Carrick once again made to look inept alongside old man Scholes.



Wow, Old Man scholes, Lets not even go there with Scholes... The Men is an all time great.

http://therepublikofmancunia.com/quotes-about-paul-scholes/

Read all of the greats opinions on him My favourite 

Out of everyone at Manchester United, I would pick out Scholes – he is the best midfielder of his generation. I would have loved to have played alongside him.
Pep Guardiola


Carrick was great today, The stats dont lie even if your lots biased views do!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



WWE_TNA said:


> He was, when it got to like *55ish* min i was praying for park or cleverley.
> 
> Agree seb in the final 3rd he has been good but everywhere else he has been poor.


I wanted him gone after 30.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> Wow, Old Man scholes, Lets not even go there with Scholes... The Men is an all time great.
> 
> http://therepublikofmancunia.com/quotes-about-paul-scholes/
> 
> Read all of the greats opinions on him My favourite
> 
> Out of everyone at Manchester United, I would pick out Scholes – he is the best midfielder of his generation. I would have loved to have played alongside him.
> Pep Guardiola
> 
> 
> Carrick was great today, The stats dont lie even if your lots biased views do!


Just a question, without google or wiki, who did Cantona play for before he was at Man United?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

xavi, iniesta, zidane are hardly going to say i was better than that ginger twat are they?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I agree, an ancient, recently out of retirement Scholes still makes Carrick look a completely mediocre player.

I didn't look at the stats, I watched the game, and I saw Carrick lose the ball a lot and offer literally nothing going forward. When the stats were flicking up, Liverpool even had more possession than Man Utd, despite Scholes having a good game and Spearing losing the ball at every opportunity.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> Carrick was great today, The stats dont lie even if your lots biased views do!


fuck me, i almost choked on the irony here


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



steamed hams said:


> I think you had a fair argument in response to people saying he didn't retain the ball well (if those stats are true), but as for how creative and useful he actually was I don't honestly know since I've only seen the goals from Man Utd vs Pool.


His job was too feed Welback and Rooney so they could link up, He also feed the ball to Valencia and/or the full backs well, His one touch passing moving the ball quickly, was something Liverpool didnt do, and he helped create space.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Silent Alarm said:


> I wanted him gone after 30.


He's still doing alright in his late 30s though. :side:


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

No tactical switch? Andre is a stubborn prick. Think he wants to replicate his Europa League success with Chelsea


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Kean in? :kean
> 
> #youngandtalented


If he can keep us up, fair play.



Scott Button said:


> His job was *too* feed *Welback* and Rooney so they could link up*,* He also *feed* the ball to Valencia and/or the full backs well*,* His one touch passing moving the ball quickly*,* was something Liverpool *didnt* do, and he helped create space.


Fuck me, did you go to school? The school teacher in me came out seeing that. I might not teach English but Jesus.fpalm


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> His job was too feed *Welback* and Rooney so they could link up, He also feed the ball to Valencia and/or the full backs well, His one touch passing moving the ball quickly, was something Liverpool didnt do, and he helped create space.


who's that?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Rockhead said:


> who's that?


:troll


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Chelsea still losing.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I honestly think Chelsea would score more goals with Luiz up top instead of Torres


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



steamed hams said:


> Chelsea still losing.


http://hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Rob Schneider Craig Gardner goes close.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Swansealona 1-3 Norwich 

Arise, Sir Paul Lambert.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Magsimus said:


> Swansealona 1-3 Norwich
> 
> Arise, Sir Paul Lambert.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Hey 'Pool fans, don't be so glum. You're only 19 points off top spot.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Lambert is a quality manager.


Not sure if anyone touched on it anyway but the united/pool apart from certain incidents the game itself wasn't dirty and seemed to be played in the right fashion, only 2 yellow cards?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Suarez goes to show that he is the most hateful cretin to play the game at the highest level again.

Anyway, United were good, whoever is in charge of England needs to pick Michael Carrick if they have any sense.

Liverpool offered nothing.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Nige™ said:


> If he can keep us up, fair play.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck me, did you go to school? The school teacher in me came out seeing that. I might not teach English but Jesus.fpalm


Grammar Plice Alert....


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



WWE_TNA said:


> http://hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/


I'd say Taxi for AVB, but Roman should make the prat walk home


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> Grammar *Plice* Alert....


:cahill


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Beer said:


>


BEER, I demand you repost this so I can see what is apparently so funny (I'm guessing it was Redknapp's England team sheet?). :arry

Also, sup Pool fans?









8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Oh my days, PER.

fpalm


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

The awkward moment when you think your team can't get any worse, then Malouda comes on


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Renegade™;11007879 said:


> BEER, I demand you repost this so I can see what is apparently so funny (I'm guessing it was Redknapp's England team sheet?). :arry


Wait for the Arry with glasses smiley to be uploaded first, would be fitting.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

So, uh, Newcastle?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Silent Alarm said:


> Hey 'Pool fans, don't be so glum. You're only 19 points off top spot.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Straqa....Straqual...Straqla.

Fuck it, 2-0 Everton.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

If we win now I may have heart failure.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Surely AVB's last game, better managers have been sacked for less. Can't see how you can sack Carlo for coming second, but can't sack Andre for this shit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Carlo should have never been sacked, was so pissed with it at the time. Well that's Chelsea for you.

Nice to see Malouda come on before Lukaku as well. (Y)


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Renegade™ said:


> Also, sup Pool fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D


FakeTheSearch.com


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Just read back in this thread to see the slating Carrick is taking, unbelievable. Trying to compare him to Xavi is ridiculous, but he did his job very effectively. Liverpool hardly ever got at our backline and he kept it ticking over nicely.

Gerrard, on the other hand, was gash and offered absolutely nothing.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Late but lolz frimpong's twitter, i fucking love that fellar.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Friedel/Walker Dawson King Ekotto/Krancjar Parker Modric Bale/Saha Adebayor

Krul/Simpson Williamson Coloccini Santon/Obertan Guthrie Perch Gutierrez/Ba Cisse.

Game on.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> fistings from xavi and iniesta:
> 
> carrick: 2
> barry: 0
> parker: 0
> tiote: 0
> song: 0
> lucas: 0
> 
> :andres :xavi
> 
> Then again...
> 
> fistings by mesut ozil and thomas muller:
> 
> barry: 1
> carrick: 0
> parker: 0
> tiote: 0
> song: 0
> lucas: 0


lol just saw this. I wasn't going to respond to you saying England were 'embarrassing' because quite frankly the dicussion had gone on long enough but since you want to carry on I will happily go along with this. England played badly during the first part of the match. Yes, the defending was really bad. I wouldn't call that 'embarrassing' though personally. It's just not playing football well. Embarrassing is the cheating and diving done by Barcelona and Real Madrid all the time. Diving to the floor holding their faces when the ball bounces off their shoulders. That is what I call embarrassing.

Now why don't you stop masturbating furiously to whoever/whichever team happens to be flavour of the week and think about that for a second. Maybe because Barcelona are such an embarrassment you should go back to supporting Leeds, the team you switched to Barca from because they turned shit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

WAR Cisse and Ba.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Just seen 2-0 to everton what a result that will be every year we seem to get results in the second half of the season.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



steamed hams said:


> lol just saw this. I wasn't going to respond to you saying England were 'embarrassing' because quite frankly the dicussion had gone on long enough but since you want to carry on I will happily go along with this. England were played badly during the first part of the match. Yes, the defending was really bad. I wouldn't call that 'embarrassing' though personally. It's just not playing football well. Embarrassing is the cheating and diving done by Barcelona and Real Madrid all the time. Diving to the floor holding their faces when the ball bounces off their shoulders. That is what I call embarrassing.
> 
> Now why don't you stop masturbating furiously to whoever/whichever team happens to be flavour of the week and think about that for a second. Maybe because Barcelona are such an embarrassment you should go back to supporting Leeds, the team you switched to Barca from because they turned shit.


:










^ For your sore bottom.

Ask anyone else on here if they thought England were embarrassing against Germany.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

As bad as England where... If Lampard goal counted though....?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



steamed hams said:


> lol just saw this. I wasn't going to respond to you saying England were 'embarrassing' because quite frankly the dicussion had gone on long enough but since you want to carry on I will happily go along with this. England played badly during the first part of the match. Yes, the defending was really bad. I wouldn't call that 'embarrassing' though personally. It's just not playing football well. Embarrassing is the cheating and diving done by Barcelona and Real Madrid all the time. Diving to the floor holding their faces when the ball bounces off their shoulders. That is what I call embarrassing.
> 
> Now why don't you stop masturbating furiously to whoever/whichever team happens to be flavour of the week and think about that for a second.* Maybe because Barcelona are such an embarrassment *you should go back to supporting Leeds, the team you switched to Barca from because they turned shit.


lol wut?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ For your sore bottom.
> 
> Ask anyone else on here if they thought England were embarrassing against Germany.


lol you were the one getting sore in the chatbox earlier, threatening to create a rant about me because I made you cry so much.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Is Seb actually a "Juke The Leeds"? Loads of them over here, nearly all DIE HARD Spurs fans.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

seb are you embarrassed by winning champions league and league titles


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> Is Seb actually a "Juke The Leeds"? Loads of them over here, nearly all DIE HARD Spurs fans.


Yeah I think Spurs are his latest EPL muse, at least they were until they had one average result or something.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



steamed hams said:


> lol you were the one getting sore in the chatbox earlier, threatening to create a rant about me because I made you cry so much.


I proposed a poll in rants about who was the dumbest sports poster.

That's not raging.



> Now why don't you stop masturbating furiously to whoever/whichever team happens to be flavour of the week and think about that for a second. Maybe because Barcelona are such an embarrassment you should go back to supporting Leeds, the team you switched to Barca from because they turned shit.


That is raging.

Just like when you lost it in the Chatbox when I said I found Villa a boring team to watch (because they are).



steamed hams said:


> Yeah I think Spurs are his latest EPL muse, at least they were until they had one average result or something.


Yeah, Spurs are my favourite team in the PL to watch. Why does that bother you?


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

HENRYYYYYYY !!!! OH MY GOD !!!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> seb are you embarrassed by winning champions league and league titles


Are you embarrassed despite ganging up on Scott Button, the only thing you could do was bring up some word he spelt wrong? Side with your buttbuddies as usual though, that's cool.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

oh hams, this is quite a display


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Jesus christ how does Henry do it?


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

T Henry. Out with a bang.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Henry has scored a goal to prevent my Country going to a World Cup, cheated to prevent us going to another world cup, broke my heart countless times as a United fan and now just cost me £212 on an accumulator.

Hatred.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Yeah, Spurs are my favourite team in the PL to watch. Why does that bother you?


Calm down, I didn't say it bothered me. I prefer them to Man City and Man Utd myself.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

He is fucking off to NY soon .


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



steamed hams said:


> Are you embarrassed despite ganging up on Scott Button, the only thing you could do was bring up some word he spelt wrong? Side with your buttbuddies as usual though, that's cool.


I love this guy

and for the record Barca are an embarrassment, For all there talents, they diving pricks, try to get players sent off and think there some morally high club.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Glad for Henry.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> I love this guy
> 
> and for the record Barca are an embarrassment, *For all there talents, they diving pricks, try to get players sent off and think there some morally high club.*


Coming from a Man U fan


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Coming from a Man U fan


Well done.. You work that out all by yourself?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

i like how scotty buttman never answered your cantona q.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> I love this guy
> 
> and for the record Barca are an embarrassment, For all there talents, they diving pricks, try to get players sent off and think there some morally high club.


Yeah if only they were like Man Utd, doing the same thing via absolutely swarming the referee (even still occasionally despite it being outlawed) and Rooney waving cards in the ref's face. Definitely no divers in that team either.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> i like how scotty buttman never answered your cantona q.


What question? I more then likely went to bed and never picked it up? I am not look through 30 pages for one question......


And I love how you cant address me by my name, What are you like 12?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Cleverley :, Hernandez and Berba to start in the CL side vs ajax?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

The embarrassing thing about Barca to me is that they have the "more than a club" attitude even though a lot of their players act like children a lot of the time. Quality players, but so many of them are dicks.



Seb said:


> Yeah if only they were like Man Utd, doing the same thing via absolutely swarming the referee (even still occasionally despite it being outlawed) and Rooney waving cards in the ref's face. Definitely no divers in that team either.


United still don't seek the moral high ground though, it's the hypocrisy that annoys me.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Yeah if only they were like Man Utd, doing the same thing via absolutely swarming the referee (even still occasionally despite it being outlawed) and Rooney waving cards in the ref's face. Definitely no divers in that team either.


When did i ever say Utd wherent Guilty as well,

The difference is Utd dont talk about a "Culture and Lifestyle" of the club and how they are soo brilliant all the time..


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> What question? I more then likely went to bed and never picked it up? I am not look through 30 pages for one question......
> 
> 
> And I love how you cant address me by my name, What are you like 12?


sorry scotty buttman, i guess i've just lost the ability to spell after reading your posts


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

My main gripe with Barca is their reputation. Messi gets so much credit for not diving when he does so quite often.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Weird thread today, chelsea fans might be pleased since they aren't getting hammered by the rest of us today.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> sorry scotty buttman, i guess i've just lost the ability to spell after reading your posts


Wow, The awkward moment when you think someone cant be anymore of a cunt then they......


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Yea, fuck this barcelona shit.

We won the biggest game in English football at a canter really, and the cretin showed himself up again. AVB maybe on his way. 

These are some of the talking points.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> When did i ever say Utd wherent Guilty as well,
> 
> The difference is Utd dont talk about a "Culture and Lifestyle" of the club and how they are soo brilliant all the time..


When do they talk about being brilliant? Even though they are, and Utd aren't.

Pep is the face of the club and is one of the most humble managers around, even in the face of Mourinho being a provocative dick. The players, in general, don't talk to the media. The "more than a club" culture has always been there because Barcelona represents Catalunya, whose people were victimised back when Franco was in power. They even have their own language. So yes, i'd call that a culture.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> Well done.. You work that out all by yourself?


Way to dodge what I said, everything you pointed out are things United are guilty of, diving (Valencia/Rooney), trying to get people sent off (rooney) and moral high ground (fans chanting that Park eats dogs while crying about how much of a racist Suarez is)


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> *Frimpong26AFC* Liverpool supporters saying Evra celebrated like he won the League..Am surprised They remember what that looks Like LOOOL


Frimpong > liverpool


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> When do they talk about being brilliant? Even though they are, and Utd aren't.
> 
> Pep is the face of the club and is one of the most humble managers around, even in the face of Mourinho being a provocative dick. *The players, in general, don't talk to the media.* The "more than a club" culture has always been there because Barcelona represents Catalunya, whose people were victimised back when Franco was in power. They even have their own language. So yes, i'd call that a culture.


Really? Do you remember the hounding for Fabregas? Hardly classy.

Anyway, fuck that.

Apprently Liveprool are 19 points behind us now and also 19 points off the relegation places. 

Magic number that 19


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> Henry has scored a goal to prevent my Country going to a World Cup, cheated to prevent us going to another world cup, broke my heart countless times as a United fan and now just cost me £212 on an accumulator.
> 
> Hatred.


:troll


Thank you Thierry


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> When do they talk about being brilliant? Even though they are, and Utd aren't.
> 
> Pep is the face of the club and is one of the most humble managers around, even in the face of Mourinho being a provocative dick. The players, in general, don't talk to the media. The "more than a club" culture has always been there because Barcelona represents Catalunya, whose people were victimised back when Franco was in power. They even have their own language. So yes, i'd call that a culture.


Wow.... They talk about Morale high, then Tap up Cesc for 3 years straight....

Utd average i suppose? I am not even getting into that Argument...

Pep is the coach, His doesnt represent the board. He doesnt even deal with there media, transfer and other actions, Where are nothing short of cuntish.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



T-C said:


> Yea, fuck this barcelona shit.
> 
> We won the biggest game in English football at a canter really, and the cretin showed himself up again. AVB maybe on his way.
> 
> These are some of the talking points.











That man scored.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Feed the Straq


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Way to dodge what I said, everything you pointed out are things United are guilty of, diving (Valencia/Rooney), trying to get people sent off (rooney) and moral high ground (*fans chanting that Park eats dogs while crying about how much of a racist Suarez is*)




:lmao


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> seb are you embarrassed by winning champions league and league titles


Are you embarrassed by winning...an FA cup...

Doesn't really have the same ring to it.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

United aren't average, but they're not great either. Couldn't even get out of their CL league group. Weakest Utd side for years, though still up there with City for best team in England (due to the plummeting of Arsenal and Chelsea).



T-C said:


> Really? Do you remember the hounding for Fabregas? Hardly classy.


True, which is why I said in general. I've heard that Pep has stopped players even doing direct interaction media completely this season (maybe that's why), though I remember Fabregas doing a piece with Sky over Christmas, so i'm not sure to what extent that is true.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> United aren't average, but they're not great either. Couldn't even get out of their CL league group. Weakest Utd side for years, though still up there with City for best team in England (due to the plummeting of Arsenal and Chelsea).


It is a weak Utd side this season, but it is a Side in transition.... It is a young side which will get better.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Pep seems like an all around top bloke to me and I would never say a bad thing about him really, some of his players let him down some times with their antics though.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Just want to say the Suarez is an absolute cunt and I really hope Liverpool stop this nonsense of defending an absolutely despicable player. Suarez doesn't deserve to wear a Liverpool shirt.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> It is a weak Utd side this season, but it is a Side in transition.... It is a young side which will get better.


Yes, I agree. Not a great side atm but with players like Rafael, Cleverly, Smalling, Jones and Welbeck coming through, you'll be there soon. Assuming you adequately replace Scholes when he goes again.

Strange how quickly your stance has changed.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



tomkim said:


> :lmao


http://www.prideofmanchester.com/sport/mufc-songs-players.htm



> Park, Park, Wherever You May Be (to the tune of 'Lord Of The Dance')
> Park, Park, wherever you may be,
> You eat dogs in your home country!
> It could be worse, you could be Scouse,
> Eating rats in your council house!
> 
> Hong Kong Phooey (to the tune of 'If You're Happy and You Know It' )
> We've got Hong Kong Phooey on the wing,
> We've got Hong Kong Phooey on the wing,
> We've got Hong Kong Phooey, Hong Kong Phooey,
> Hong Kong Phooey on the wing!
> (not heard as much anymore)
> 
> He Eats Labradors (chat)
> He shoots,
> He scores,
> He eats labradors,
> Ji Sung Park, Ji Sung Park...


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Yes, I agree. Not a great side atm but with players like Rafael, Cleverly and Welbeck coming through, you'll be there soon. Assuming you adequately replace Scholes when he goes again.
> 
> Strange how quickly your stance has changed.


It is a weak Utd side, No denying it, But it is still the best side in this country and has the potential to dominate Europe for many years.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



tomkim said:


> :lmao


Pretty much.....


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Jobbed_Out said:


> http://www.prideofmanchester.com/sport/mufc-songs-players.htm


Because that's the same thing.(Y)


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

@JobbedOut

You do realise that Ji himself sings his own songs with his team mates?

If you can't see the difference between a bit of fun and racial slurring then there isn't much point in discussing it.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> Because that's the same thing.(Y)





T-C said:


> You do realise that Ji himself sings his own songs with his team mates?
> 
> If you can't see the difference between a bit of fun and racial slurring then there isn't much point in discussing it.


 Look, my point was Scott Buttons reasons for thinking Barca are embarrassing were things united could be accused of, no :whiteknight 's needed. At no point did I say that my response to one posters comments were my personal thoughts.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Well to accuse the United support of racism for that Park song would be a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I don't get your point of bringing park into it or suarez, when button was talking about barca and nothing to do with racsim or liverpool.

Seems like a pointless sublte off topic dig at united. It's fair enough if you're a pool fans since we are always having digs at you lot.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Look, my point was Scott Buttons reasons for thinking Barca are embarrassing were things united could be accused of, no :whiteknight 's needed. At no point did I say that my response to one posters comments were my personal thoughts.


You are horrible at making points, my friend.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/16997451

Scott, thoughts on Ferguson saying United retaining the ball instead of going for the 3rd/4th almost cost them the game?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



T-C said:


> Well to accuse the United support of racism for that Park song would be a bit ridiculous.


He was talking about moral high ground and if an everyday Korean saw those chants I'd say it'd be a fair chance that at least 80% of the time they'd take offense.



WWE_TNA said:


> I don't get your point of bringing park into it or suarez, when button was talking about barca and nothing to do with racsim or liverpool.
> 
> Seems like a pointless sublte off topic dig at united.


If that's what it was I would have brought it up with the Suarez/Evra talk and I mentioned it because he was talking about taking moral high ground which if using his logic you could do with that example.


FFS, Why the fuck are united fans always so defensive.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I would agree with that, we stopped pushing for a third, and settled for the 2 as it was far too comfortable and Liverpool offered nothing. Hard to blame your holding midfielder for that though, if that's what your angling at?

Has anyone talked about how poor Gerrard was today? He did absolutely nothing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Emarosa said:


> Are you embarrassed by winning...an FA cup...
> 
> Doesn't really have the same ring to it.


not sure what that has to do with anything, but okay.

i believe this is where i call you a bandwagoner who only pops up for the good times


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/16997451
> 
> Scott, thoughts on Ferguson saying United retaining the ball instead of going for the 3rd/4th almost cost them the game?


We do it alot lately instead of working it up field they always seem to fuck around with the ball fair enough if it's 3-1 or winning by a few but in tight affairs with 1 goal in it, my nerves can't take that shit.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Wasn't blaming him specifically but Scott was going on about ball retention earlier so I thought i'd enquire.

Yeah, Gerrard had a shocker. So did Spearing. Though neither as bad as Downing.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Wasn't blaming him specifically but Scott was going on about ball retention earlier so I thought i'd enquire.


Carrick kept it ticking over nicely, no hollywood passes, but you don't expect that. I imagine his stats would look very good today and he certainly got the better of Gerrard and Henderson.

Carrick and Valencia have been our best players for the last couple of months. Very consistent indeed.



Jobbed_Out said:


> He was talking about moral high ground and if an everyday Korean saw those chants I'd say it'd be a fair chance that at least 80% of the time they'd take offense.


Well the man that the song is about loves it, and thinks it's a bit of fun. That's my point anyway.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Maybe I was drawing a long bow but it's 4:30 AM and I've had a shitty week, seemingly endless plastic Man U fans on twitter and facebook being douchebags don't help either.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

it's not hard to look good in a midfield of absolute garbage play today, which liverpool's midfielders were.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

@Jobbed_Out
Understandable then I guess, hopefully Valencia beat Sporting to make you feel better tomorrow.



Kiz said:


> it's not hard to look good in a midfield of absolute garbage play today, which liverpool's midfielders were.


I went on to say he has been very good for the last couple of months, can't ask much more of him as far as I'm concerned.

I was his biggest critic for large parts of last season as he just wasn't doing his job, but he has been great recently.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Not trying to be a twat or anything, so you are a pool fan? just want to get facts straight.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I've already said enough about Carrick (for today, at least). He has looked for the past couple of months but I thought he was poor today and shocking against Chelsea last week, two of the biggest games of the season.

Valencia though, he's been one of the best players in the league recently.

Jobbed is a Villa fan I believe. With possible affections towards GOALDADO as well.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> I've already said enough about Carrick (for today, at least). He has looked for the past couple of months but I thought he was poor today and shocking against Chelsea last week, two of the biggest games of the season.
> 
> Valencia though, he's been one of the best players in the league recently.
> 
> *Jobbed is a Villa fan *I believe. With possible affections towards GOALDADO as well.



I thought he was but wasn't to sure.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

sweet day for Arsenal supporters.

except for the part where we're still Arsenal supporters. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Most annoying thing about Barca is the nature of how they go down over little contact, their players even recalled it. The whole public courting of Cesc was disgusted and made every Arsenal fan fume every backpage with new comments on Cesc. The way they belittled Arsenal with the director's comments after the game was awful as well. Really disappointing to see. Overall, I don't think they are as bad as some say, I love Pep and their football, but they do handle things really badly at times.

Oh and Wenger, you don't know what you're doing. Apart from bringing on Ramsey (goal), Arshavin (assist) and God (Henry, goal). Massive 3 points for us. Shame on those who laughed at Per, probably suffered knee ligament damage and out for the whole season probably. Szczesny pulled off some great saves, back four was very solid particularly Kos and Sagna. Arteta great in midfield. Rest generally quiet but hardworking. Thought Sunderland were very good with pressing us, and getting us on the counter. Amazing job from Sunderland after playing 120 mins midweek. Stunning. Sunderland fans cheered off Henry, great gesture from them. 

Does show how far the character of the team has come over the past year. Last year in the North East around about this time we threw away that 4-0 lead, but today we came back from a 1 goal deficit and won. Wenger's loan signing of Henry justified by that goal alone. Unbelievably huge goal. Per's injury was unfortunate, but Gibbs is back for LB, so Verm can move in to CB, or Song can go into CB and Coquelin in midfield.


On 'Pool... oh God. Enrique was totally outclassed throughout. Gerrard, Spearing, Downing and Henderson were all ABYSMAL. So, so poor. Laughable performance. 2-1 flattered them.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

You thought he was bad against Chelsea, Seb? He had to do his job and Giggs' as well, I thought he was good. Oh well.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



WWE_TNA said:


> Not trying to be a twat or anything, so you are a pool fan? just want to get facts straight.


No, I loled at the Evra celebrations at the end of the game. Like I said a number of factors may have contributed to chosing the wrong examples to use earlier. Edit: I also posted the image you have in your sig in this thread after the game 



T-C said:


> @Jobbed_Out
> Understandable then I guess, hopefully Valencia beat Sporting to make you feel better tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I went on to say he has been very good for the last couple of months, can't ask much more of him as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I was his biggest critic for large parts of last season as he just wasn't doing his job, but he has been great recently.





Seb said:


> I've already said enough about Carrick (for today, at least). He has looked for the past couple of months but I thought he was poor today and shocking against Chelsea last week, two of the biggest games of the season.
> 
> Valencia though, he's been one of the best players in the league recently.
> 
> Jobbed is a Villa fan I believe. With possible affections towards GOALDADO as well.


Yeah, I'm a Villa fan, I've got a soft spot for Valencia as my best mate supports them though.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Saha still got it. Nice to see.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

TALK ABOUT HTE GAME YOU PRICKS

SPURS ARE DESTROYING NEWCASTLE.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Jobbed_Out said:


> No, I loled at the Evra celebrations at the end of the game. Like I said a number of factors may have contributed to chosing the wrong examples to use earlier. Edit: I also posted the image you have in your sig in this thread after the game
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm a Villa fan, I've got a soft spot for Valencia as my best mate supports them though.



haha fair enough mate, i didn't think you were a pool fan and it's probably best not to get dragged into the scott button vs ?? debates.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



T-C said:


> You thought he was bad against Chelsea, Seb? He had to do his job and Giggs' as well, I thought he was good. Oh well.


Until that game he had looked a tidy player, but against Chelsea I thought he was completely anonymous. Giggs was worse though, he actually got a lot of the ball and just kept wasting it. Though came up trumps at the end with a sweet cross for Hernandez. Really think *when fit* Scholes and Cleverly should be the starting pair in the middle for United, unless they want to play 3 in which case Carrick could slot in behind them. I see Fergie usually goes for 2 strikers though apart from away from home in the CL where he seems to go 4-5-1, but obviously that's not going to happen again this season :


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> Luis Suarez @luis16suarez
> 
> We lost and we are sad because we have made a big effort... Disappointed because everything is not that it seems...


Ok then fuckface, tell us how this whole conspiracy against you is going down. Put up or shut up.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

only reason per got injured is because of sunderlands horrific pitch. 

what the fuck is going on down the lane :no:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Jesus Spurs are making Newcastle look like a League 2 club, Adebayor is on fucking fire


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Until that game he had looked a tidy player, but against Chelsea I thought he was completely anonymous. Giggs was worse though, he actually got a lot of the ball and just kept wasting it. Though came up trumps at the end with a sweet cross for Hernandez. Really think *when fit* Scholes and Cleverly should be the starting pair in the middle for United, unless they want to play 3 in which case Carrick could slot in behind them. I see Fergie usually goes for 2 strikers though apart from *away from home in the CL where he seems to go 4-5-1, but obviously that's not going to happen again this season :*


oi oi seb, god dammit we are in the CL don't you know vs Ajax. :gun:


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Until that game he had looked a tidy player, but against Chelsea I thought he was completely anonymous. Giggs was worse though, he actually got a lot of the ball and just kept wasting it. Though came up trumps at the end with a sweet cross for Hernandez. Really think *when fit* Scholes and Cleverly should be the starting pair in the middle for United, unless they want to play 3 in which case Carrick could slot in behind them. I see Fergie usually goes for 2 strikers though apart from away from home in the CL where he seems to go 4-5-1, but obviously that's not going to happen again this season :


Giggs is the most wasteful player around, but he has the odd moment of inspiration that others don't have. 

Without Carrick's tactical nous beside Scholesy or Clev I think we would probably get over run against decent sides.

Nice dig at the end...


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



WWE_TNA said:


> haha fair enough mate, i didn't think you were a pool fan and it's *probably best not to get dragged into the scott button vs ?? debates.*


I'll just wait until Man U humble Villa to do that again. :hesk2


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

SAHA again

3-0 

Annihilation.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Is Henry eligible to play against Milan at CL ?
and also lmao @ Downing has to be one of the worst signings ever in football.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Is that a hat-trick of Assists for Adebayor?


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/16997451
> 
> Scott, thoughts on Ferguson saying United retaining the ball instead of going for the 3rd/4th almost cost them the game?


Err how about we look at how Finishing and a poor mistake nearly cost us. Wayne should of scored his 3rd and scholesy should of put us one up... And Rio was too blame for there goal.. Cant blame the Holding midfieler for that..


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

4-0 

I AINT EVEN MAD


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

This could be 7 or 8. Holy fuck.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

So much for the England rumours unsettling Spurs


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Saha always has been class, When he was At Utd he was class, Injuries cut him short there, and would love to see him score bags for spurs.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Double figures? Looking likely.

Fuck me.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

So Saha couldnt score for us then he gets 2 in 20 mins


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Arry better not take the Enlgand job, just look how strong Spurs are becoming. He could really do something special here.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Spurs are great to watch. I really want modric at united.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

This is just Krul from Spurs.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I don't want Modric at Utd.



T-C said:


> Ok then fuckface, tell us how this whole conspiracy against you is going down. Put up or shut up.


He'll just be fined by the FA if he speaks up obviously.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Fucking hell spurs calm down :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao, pleased for saha.


And United have to play these in a couple of weeks


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Spurs. Spurs.

Oh and for whoever asked, p sure that Henry will be at the San Siro for the game.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Quasi Juice said:


> I don't want Modric at Utd.
> 
> 
> 
> He'll just be fined by the FA if he speaks up obviously.


He had right to appeal the ban but didn't. He should shut the fuck up now and try to be less of a prick.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:cena

Would love to be a fly on the wall in our dressing room...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

4 assists for Adebayor, impressive.

At least Arsenal took advantage of the favour we did for the fourth place chasers.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Fourth place is more exciting than the actual title this year lol.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Magsimus said:


> :cena
> 
> Would love to be a fly on the wall in our dressing room...


Pardew: You may be losing 4-0, but you're not as shit as Chelsea.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

5-0 ade


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Whenever we lose it always seems to be an absolute hammering.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Henry 

That's it.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Anyone else seen the photos showing that Evra refused the handshake?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Did you watch the video? It's clear Suarez just walked past him. 

The photos are typical scouse conspiracy theory.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Shock said:


> Anyone else seen the photos showing that Evra refused the handshake?


Its taken at the wrong time, The Picture is just when Suarez has shaken the officials hand and he is putting his hand near his side.... It is on its way down rather then up. Whilst Evra is about to lift his hand, 

Why would you care about a video when you can view the whole thing on Youtube

Video > PIcture.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao For real?

IT'S ALL A CONSPIRACY


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

yeah people on RAWK are trying to convince themselves that it was Evra was snubbed the handshake, and its some media conspiracy against them


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Are they really?

That united song today was perfect. 

"it's never your fault, always the victim, it's never your fault". 

Bunch of clowns.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I'm a United fan but the photos/video do show Evra holding his hand low, waiting for Suarez to see this and move on, and then he brings his hand up and goes crazy when Suarez is shaking hands with De Gea. It didn't seem like this live on TV but it's interesting to say the least.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I would disagree hugely with it being interesting.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Suarez has just shaken the officials hand, Evra goes to bring his hand up, but Suarez shakes De Gea and ignores evra... Why do scousers have to try and convince themself of everything.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Shock said:


> I'm a United fan but the photos/video do show Evra holding his hand low, waiting for Suarez to see this and move on, and then he brings his hand up and goes crazy when Suarez is shaking hands with De Gea. It didn't seem like this live on TV but it's interesting to say the least.


I agree kinda well not to much but i can see your point, i thnk Evra's tentative and slow to raise his hand and suarez to just didn't want to shake it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



T-C said:


> Are they really?
> 
> That united song today was perfect.
> 
> "it's never your fault, always the victim, it's never your fault".
> 
> Bunch of clowns.



Sung at anfield aswell great chant, they were a few good suarez chants today.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Henry :no: I felt we deserved a draw, but the Ramsey goal was soft to concede in the first place. I'd take the loss this week though if we can beat them in the cup next saturday.


Newcastle have brightened my mood greatly though


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Evra should be punished for being tenative. He should have looked him in the eyes, put out his arms, and said "handshake's not enough son" and then hug/kiss him for 5 minutes.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> Evra should be punished for being tenative. He should have looked him in the eyes, put out his arms, and said "handshake's not enough son" and then hug/kiss him for 5 minutes.


:suarez2


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*










I came.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Honestly, who the fuck cares?

The handshake thing is fucking ridiculous in general and Evra/Rat Boy are both cunts.

Get over it.


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Evra was being a bit tentative but Suarez clearly had no intention of shaking his hand.
Gotta love scousers and their conspiracy theories.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Seen the pictures and they do look convincing. Shame the video evidence pretty mcuh renders those pictures useless.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

In other news: Barca getting stuffed.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

This is a question of the blue, but I just saw him transfer on FM: whatever happened to Fabian Delph? :martin


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

On loan at Leeds.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Sorry but who cares? They did not shake hands get over it. 

Saying that Evra did not help. Though tbh if I felt someone racially abused me I would have done the same and I say this as a Liverpool fan.

Spearing needs to go for sure why is he still at the club?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Downing should go back to Villa, he was doing a lot better last season. Altho maybe that wouldn't be the case now with Agent McLeish. 

Liverpool won't get their £20 mil back tho. :bridge


----------



## Zen

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Chelsea............fpalm fpalm


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Cannot decide who i want to lose more tommorow.

Would love to see a villa loss contribute to them getting relegated (hopefully) but really need city to drop points aswell.

Would be great seing Bluesalona go up and Villa go down.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Scott Button said:


> I love this guy
> 
> and for the record Barca are an embarrassment, For all there talents, they diving pricks, try to get players sent off and think there some morally high club.





Fabregas said:


> In other news: Barca getting stuffed.


Life is rough. 

Could be worse though, I could be a Chelsea fan.

I really hope City win the league at this point. Fuck I will rage if they lose it to United.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Any reason for that EGame? Just because you dislike United that much? Not that I'm saying there is anything wrong with that, just wondering.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Cannot decide who i want to lose more tommorow.
> 
> Would love to see a villa loss contribute to them getting relegated (hopefully) but really need city to drop points aswell.
> 
> Would be great seing Bluesalona go up and Villa go down.


It's a tough fixture for a hybrid Blues-Man Utd fan in that respect, no doubt about it.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



T-C said:


> Any reason for that EGame? Just because you dislike United that much? Not that I'm saying there is anything wrong with that, just wondering.


I just want to see Silva Aguero raise a trophy tbh. 

I don't hate United either tbh, but I don't like this United side at all. The only player I like is Valencia. 

In a dream world Spurs would win, but it's highly unlikely.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



EGame said:


> I just want to see Silva Aguero raise a trophy tbh.


and Barry!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



steamed hams said:


> Downing should go back to Villa, he was doing a lot better last season. Altho maybe that wouldn't be the case now with Agent McLeish.
> 
> Liverpool won't get their £20 mil back tho. :bridge


Don't care. We will pay you £20m to take him back at this rate.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

This is funny, from NESN, John Henry's Boston Red Sox Mouthpiece apparently, have a report on the game, and praise Suarez and yet do not make a single reference to why he was banned or about the pre match handshake, i wonder if this is John Henry's take on the situation

http://www.nesn.com/2012/02/luis-suarez-shows-strength-of-character-scores-in-face-of-adversity.html


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

@EGame
Fair enough, I can understand individual player bias, I have plenty of it myself.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

That article is brilliant, propaganda at it's finest



> A 42-day absence robbed him of form and sharpness


ROBBED

:suarez2


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> This is funny, from NESN, John Henry's Boston Red Sox Mouthpiece apparently, have a report on the game, and praise Suarez and yet do not make a single reference to why he was banned or about the pre match handshake, i wonder if this is John Henry's take on the situation
> 
> http://www.nesn.com/2012/02/luis-suarez-shows-strength-of-character-scores-in-face-of-adversity.html


Who cares? You won and Evra got his own back at the end. Enjoy the win and forget about everything else now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> Who cares? You won and Evra got his own back at the end. Enjoy the win and forget about everything else now.


Quoted for the truth. 

After today though this will be a hot topic for at least the next week so there will be no escaping it at all.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Quoted for the truth.
> 
> After today though this will be a hot topic for at least the next week so there will be no escaping it at all.


Hopefully not, no doubt it will drag on but i hope this thread isn't filled with it. Plus us united fans have channel 5 to look forward to and the might europa league.


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Nice to see Saha doing well.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

meh, i only brought it up for the sheer ludicrously of the article


tbh im quite looking forward to the game on thursday, ajax are a good side, interesting to see Eriksen play, and hoping Pogba gets some minutes


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> meh, i only brought it up for the sheer ludicrously of the article
> 
> 
> tbh im quite looking forward to the game on thursday, ajax are a good side, interesting to see Eriksen play, and hoping Pogba gets some minutes


Yeah should be a good game i hope but doubt i'd enjoy it to much unless it's a smashing.

Be able to let the chelsea fans know what channel 5 coverage is like.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I know Newcastle have been up there all season but during todays match I couldn't believe that 25 games into the season they could go into 4th place, a champions league spot. I mean they were in the Championship 2 years ago. I know it's wierd that I bring this up after they lose 5-0 but I actually forgot they were in the Championship as they were only in it for one season so I just realised how far they have come in just 2 years.


----------



## booned

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



S-Mac said:


> So Saha couldnt score for us then he gets 2 in 20 mins


SERVICE.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Hansen giving evans some props for today's performance, nice to hear. They only really talked about him and scholes in terms of football no mention of valencia.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

MOTD just showed the non handshake from 3 different angles and in slow motion... I think we've hit a low point here folks

But can I just ask I'm the only one who is enjoying this whole episode, this is what football rivalry is all about, the scuffles in the tunnel, the " in your face" celebrations, the only thing this match was missing was the meaty challenges but otherwise more of the same please, I'm happy for you guys to continue like this aslong as you don't cross the line into thuggery


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

On MOTD Lineker brings up that Rooney has just said on twitter that he wants to be England captain, the pundits say not at the Euros because he is suspended for the first 2 games.

:hesk2


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



steamed hams said:


> On MOTD Lineker brings up that Rooney has just said on twitter that he wants to be England captain, the pundits say not at the Euros because he is suspended for the first 2 games.
> 
> :hesk2


they didnt read the full tweet though

'For everyone asking i would love to be england captain. But thats upto new manager to decide. Gerrard is perfect choice for me.'


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



steamed hams said:


> On MOTD Lineker brings up that Rooney has just said on twitter that he wants to be England captain, the pundits say not at the Euros because he is suspended for the first 2 games.
> 
> :hesk2


:rooney


Also feed the Straq.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

would chelsea fans rather see Courtois as the No 1 next year what with Cech's drop in form?


----------



## Ronsterno1

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yeah should be a good game i hope but doubt i'd enjoy it to much unless it's a smashing.
> 
> Be able to let the chelsea fans know what channel 5 coverage is like.


Not this season, enjoy channel 5 though man u fans, we will be on SKY/ITV turning over napoli :terry


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> would chelsea fans rather see Courtois as the No 1 next year what with Cech's drop in form?


Nah they don't Joel especially hates the thought of him ever replacing Cech. He mentions it all the time that Cech deserves a chance :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> would chelsea fans rather see Courtois as the No 1 next year what with Cech's drop in form?


For sure. I'm not sure if he is ready for the Premier League, but Cech is shit, so I raher Courtois come in and learn the hard way and be in form for 2013-14.

Holy shit! I didn't realise that was Henry's last game in the league. I'd put the sad smiley face as I have so much respect for the guy, but he strengthens Arsenal, so I can't.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Recap from the game last night:

- Suarez is a dickhead
- Evra is a twat
- Spearing is a cute little alien (nothing more)
- United deserved to win
- Oh AND DOWNing. (wow)

Our midfield was horrible. Absolutely no desire to help out Suarez and just wasteful in possession.


----------



## TheRealThing

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*








Confiscated by Manchester PD before United/Liverpool.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*






Around 2.49 freaking epic, classic crudeli.


Fair play destiny.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao rafael trying to copy evra'a celebration


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Rafael is a little shit. Evra looks away desperately in embarassment, heck he's even happy to speak awkwardly to Carrick to avoid dealing with Rafael.


----------



## TheRealThing

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Rafael looks like a drowning five year old.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*










RAWK CONSPIRACIES!

:troll


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao tweeted that pic to andrew bogut, whoever he's got tweeting for him retweeted it. woo. TEAM Suarez :troll


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I like how they're using still images when video clearly shows what happened.

I love Rafael, the awkward little shit.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



TheRealThing said:


> Confiscated by Manchester PD before United/Liverpool.


I'm guessing that'd be one of the lesser profile Man U Fanzines?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-16996748



> The Red Issue fanzine featured a cut-out Ku Klux Klan-style mask with the words "LFC Suarez is innocent".
> 
> The magazines, described by police as "potentially offensive", were confiscated outside Old Trafford.
> 
> Liverpool's Luis Suarez was facing United's Patrice Evra for the first time since the racism row.
> 
> Ch Supt Mark Roberts said anyone found selling the fanzine or displaying the image faces prosecution.
> 
> He said: "Shortly before kick-off we were made aware that a Manchester United supporters' fanzine being sold outside Old Trafford featured a potentially offensive image.
> 
> "Officers are now seizing the fanzines and in consultation with the Crown Prosecution Service we will take appropriate action against anyone either found selling this particular fanzine or provocatively displaying the image in public."


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I honestly think thats it for Andre. Out of 4th place, and with Roman at training there would have been extra pressure on him today. With such a shit performance it HAS to be over now. Mourinho, Carlo, hell even Avram were sacked for less. Before it used to be win the league or youre out. Cannot keep this guy on. Hope Hiddink can come in as caretaker manager, at the very least we'd get some direction, leadership and instruction from the boss instead of a mumbling ginger prick crouching like hes taking a shit all the time. Also try speaking instead of mumbling or whistling you tactically inept prat. Id say Taxi for AVB but Roman should make the cunt walk home.

Mad rant over


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Destiny said:


> RAWK CONSPIRACIES!
> 
> :troll


:suarez2

DAT CUNT EVRA :troll


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Edgehead 26 said:


> I honestly think thats it for Andre. Out of 4th place, and with Roman at training there would have been extra pressure on him today. With such a shit performance it HAS to be over now. Mourinho, Carlo, hell even Avram were sacked for less. Before it used to be win the league or youre out. Cannot keep this guy on. Hope Hiddink can come in as caretaker manager, at the very least we'd get some direction, leadership and instruction from the boss instead of a mumbling ginger prick crouching like hes taking a shit all the time. Also try speaking instead of mumbling or whistling you tactically inept prat. Id say Taxi for AVB but Roman should make the cunt walk home.
> 
> Mad rant over


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheRealThing

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Edgehead 26 said:


> I honestly think thats it for Andre. Out of 4th place, and with Roman at training there would have been extra pressure on him today. With such a shit performance it HAS to be over now. Mourinho, Carlo, hell even Avram were sacked for less. Before it used to be win the league or youre out. Cannot keep this guy on. Hope Hiddink can come in as caretaker manager, at the very least we'd get some direction, leadership and instruction from the boss instead of a mumbling ginger prick crouching like hes taking a shit all the time. Also try speaking instead of mumbling or whistling you tactically inept prat. *Id say Taxi for AVB but Roman should make the cunt walk home.*
> 
> Mad rant over


Why stop there? Why not just kidnap him in the middle of the night and toss him in the Douro river estuary?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Edgehead 26 said:


> I honestly think thats it for Andre. Out of 4th place, and with Roman at training there would have been extra pressure on him today. With such a shit performance it HAS to be over now. Mourinho, Carlo, hell even Avram were sacked for less. Before it used to be win the league or youre out. Cannot keep this guy on. Hope Hiddink can come in as caretaker manager, at the very least we'd get some direction, leadership and instruction from the boss instead of a mumbling ginger prick crouching like hes taking a shit all the time. Also try speaking instead of mumbling or whistling you tactically inept prat. Id say Taxi for AVB but Roman should make the cunt walk home.
> 
> Mad rant over


At this point in time last year, Chelsea fans were saying the same thing about Carlo. Look where that got you. 

Jesus christ does anyone at Chelsea have any patience?


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



EGame said:


> At this point in time last year, Chelsea fans were saying the same thing about Carlo. Look where that got you.
> 
> Jesus christ does anyone at Chelsea have any patience?


As much as I agree that Chelsea should stick with one manager. AVB isn't that guy, he has been by far their worst manager since Abramovich and I really don't know how he has lasted this long. If they get knocked out of the CL then its game over.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



EGame said:


> At this point in time last year, Chelsea fans were saying the same thing about Carlo. Look where that got you.
> 
> Jesus christ does anyone at Chelsea have any patience?


nope. 

AVB is class, not his fault he has garbage to work with.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Example said:


> As much as I agree that Chelsea should stick with one manager. AVB isn't that guy, he has been by far their worst manager since Abramovich and I really don't know how he has lasted this long. If they get knocked out of the CL then its game over.


Could be true. 

Although AVB didn't really get a chance to build his own Chelsea team, and the one he walked into was depleting rapidly from age, inconsistency, motivation and confidence.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

i'll continually stick up for avb. he's come from an undefeated team in a lower league, all the way to a top club in the top league in the space of 6 months. he doesnt have hulk feeding falcao, he has malouda feeding torres. he needs time to adapt, get rid of the deadweight (so much of it) and make his own team.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

rofl LOLerpool. Controlled by "shit player" Carrick and old mates Scholes and Giggs. Owned. Rio and Evans were both rock solid at the back too. Evans is finally getting into some good form lately.

How does Downing manage to still start games?

Suarez is a disgrace. Awful little cunt. 

Rooney is on a hot streak again. MOAR DEM GOALS to follow.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Chelsea shouldn't get rid of AVB. That's ridiculous. Yes, he's done poorly when you look at the net spending of Chelsea, but what else does he have with him--an aging Droga; a striker who has forgotten to score; an aging midfield player who is passed it; a goalkeeper who has lost it all; an over hyped English defender who is poor when his partner isn't any better; KALOUDA, and then there is Juan Mata...

I'm sure Mourinho or any other manager may have been able to get better results with this team, but he isn't available and AVB exactly isn't a bad manager. He just inherited the team (except Mata). It will obviously take some time. This is the same manager that won the Treble last season with Porto. We aren't talking of some useless manager here.

The biggest mistake was to get rid of Ancelotti. They should have stuck with him, but since they have moved ahead--the best option it to give another full two seasons to AVB. Time has come when Ramon has to be patient now.

Having said that, I'm pretty sure if Mourinho wins the League and decides to leave Madrid, he will return to Chelsea.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*










Dick.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Razor King said:


> Chelsea shouldn't get rid of AVB. That's ridiculous. Yes, he's done poorly when you look at the net spending of Chelsea, but what else does he have with him--an aging Droga; a striker who has forgotten to score; an aging midfield player who is passed it; a goalkeeper who has lost it all; an over hyped English defender who is poor when his partner isn't any better; KALOUDA, and then there is Juan Mata...
> 
> I'm sure Mourinho or any other manager may have been able to get better results with this team, but he isn't available and AVB exactly isn't a bad manager. He just inherited the team (except Mata). It will obviously take some time. This is the same manager that won the Treble last season with Porto. We aren't talking of some useless manager here.
> 
> The biggest mistake was to get rid of Ancelotti. They should have stuck with him, but since they have moved ahead--the best option it to give another full two seasons to AVB. Time has come when Ramon has to be patient now.
> 
> Having said that, I'm pretty sure if Mourinho wins the League and decides to leave Madrid, he will return to Chelsea.


Sturridge and Mata are the only ones that have impressed me.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

AVB won't get another season imo. Roman has sacked anyone who hasn't performed. Why would AVB be different?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Matador said:


> Sturridge and Mata are the only ones that have impressed me.


romeu? ramires?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Emarosa said:


> AVB won't get another season imo. Roman has sacked anyone who hasn't performed. Why would AVB be different?


Because Chelsea are a team in transition, right now.

It will take them another whole season to turn things around. That's unless Chelsea buy half of Europe again.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

the aaron ramsey curse

scores against united, bin laden dies next day
scores against spurs, steve jobs dies next day
scores against marseille, gaddafi dies next day
scores against sunderland, whitney houston dies next day


----------



## Zen

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> the aaron ramsey curse
> 
> scores against united, bin laden dies next day
> scores against spurs, steve jobs dies next day
> scores against marseille, gaddafi dies next day
> scores against sunderland, whitney houston dies next day


whoaaa


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

The average age at chelsea must be about 30. So much deadwood there and players just picking up the wages every week. A lot of the players there dont give a shit about the club anymore.

I dont blame AVB.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Fargerov said:


> Dick.


Total dick!


----------



## God™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Regardless of the list he has inherited, some of AVB's tactical decisions are bewildering at best. He continually plays favorites with awful Portuguese players in Bosingwa and Meireles, makes stupid substitutions during matches, won't deviate from playing a 4-3-3 formation, etc.

He has been dealt a shit hand in terms of the players at his disposal, but he continually makes decisions that put the team on the back foot before the match has begun. 

Just yesterday he took Mata, our best attacking option, off for Lukaku. Then he plays a striker out wide to compensate. It just doesn't make sense. Don't get me started on him playing Bosingwa at RB instead of Ivanovic. What the fuck is he thinking?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Fargerov said:


> BOSS.





JasonLives said:


> Total BOSS!


Agreed.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

When AVB is playing Torres on the wing, then the man has to be questioned. As God (username lol) said, Bosingwa and Meireles are just not good enough for Chelsea. Meireles scored plenty of goals for Liverpool but was very wasteful in possession and made strange decisions.

There are players in Chelsea that are past their prime though.

But you can't just blame the players.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> Agreed.


Pft 

Big props to Suarez for keeping his cool. Not fall to the same level as guys like Evra 
Hopefully he keeps playing and ignores the witch hunt that is going on after him. Keep doing what you´re doing Suarez!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

United scouts were spotted at the Benfica game yesterday, most likely to watch Gaitan, as Garcia wasnt playing, and apparently he had a good game


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Razor King said:


> Because Chelsea are a team in transition, right now.


They were a team in transition last year.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

micah richards decides to shut down his twitter due to over 20 attacks on him and his skin colour

classy world we live in


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ramsey, he's gonna kill 'em all.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Emarosa said:


> They were a team in transition last year.


It's called transition when you're still in transition.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> micah richards decides to shut down his twitter due to over 20 attacks on him and his skin colour
> 
> classy world we live in


yeah some of the stuff Stan Collymore gets is disgraceful


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> micah richards decides to shut down his twitter due to over 20 attacks on him and his skin colour
> 
> classy world we live in


I was told he had it closed down because he was being racist about some people, for example, saying Ashley Young isn't a 'true' black man, etc. But the guy who told me could be wrong.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> micah richards decides to shut down his twitter due to over 20 attacks on him and his skin colour
> 
> classy world we live in


Thats quite sad. 
The whole Suarez/Terry thing has just made it worse. Its brought out the true racist´s in the country when guys like Suarez/Terry gets wrongfully called it.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Even though he's got a shit squad, AVB still deserves a lot of criticism. Any game he chooses to play Bosingwa in, for instance 8*D



JasonLives said:


> Big props to Suarez for keeping his cool. Not fall to the same level as guys like Evra
> Hopefully he keeps playing and ignores the witch hunt that is going on after him. Keep doing what you´re doing Suarez!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Desecrated said:


> I was told he had it closed down because he was being racist about some people, for example, saying Ashley Young isn't a 'true' black man, etc. But the guy who told me could be wrong.


:lmao what.



> The Manchester City defender Micah Richards has left Twitter after receiving sustained racist abuse over the past three months. A spokesman for Richards told the Observer that the England full-back had reluctantly decided to ditch his account on Friday after being attacked on at least 20 occasions.
> 
> "He was getting loads of racist abuse, two or three incidents a week since it peaked in November. It's a shame because he really enjoyed the interaction with the fans," he added.
> 
> The spokesman, who monitored Richards's social network account and had also grown alarmed at the frequency of the abuse, said the race rows involving the former England captain John Terry and Liverpool's Luis Suárez in October may have played a part in stoking the abuse.
> 
> Although police in Lincolnshire investigated the posting of offensive comments on Richards's official Twitter page in November, the 23-year-old had initially decided to carry on tweeting.
> 
> "But the messages kept on coming and he just thought enough was enough," said his spokesman. "He, like other players at the moment, had to face a lot of comments on a frequent basis and it's another timely reminder that racist abuse in football exists."
> 
> One of the most depressing aspects, he admitted, was that Richards – who has not contacted Greater Manchester police over the abuse – felt that making an issue of it would only aggravate the situation.
> 
> The spokesman added: "Micah doesn't want to stir the nest. You can try to dismiss these as young guys who are idiots but that's depressing in itself."
> 
> The debate on racism in football gathered fresh impetus on Saturday when Suárez refused to shake the hand of Manchester United captain Patrice Evra in their first meeting since the Liverpool striker was found guilty of racially abusing the French defender.
> 
> The feud deepened when Rio Ferdinand then appeared deliberately to avoid Suárez's handshake before the kick-off. Ferdinand's brother, Anton, is also at the centre of a bitter race row. Chelsea defender John Terry is to stand trial in July to deny a charge that he racially abused the Queens Park Rangers defender.
> 
> Terry's impending court appearance moved the Football Association to strip the 31-year-old of the England captaincy, a decision that contributed to Fabio Capello's resignation on Thursday.
> 
> The move by Richards, who may now be in contention for a regular place in the England team following the departure of Capello – the Italian had largely overlooked the right-back – has again brought concerns over football and racism to the fore.
> 
> Saturday's developments follow a series of incidents that have increased scrutiny of the extent of racism in football. Several fans have been arrested recently after allegations they racially abused players, including one Liverpool supporter who last month allegedly abused an Oldham player at Anfield, causing him to break down in tears.
> 
> Last week the Manchester United manager Sir Alex Ferguson called for the authorities to crack down hard on racism in football. Meanwhile, a committee of MPs is to hold an inquiry into racism in sport following the Suárez case and allegations against Terry.
> 
> Scotland Yard admitted it was dealing with more complaints of abuse via Twitter, though it could not produce figures. However, it said it had no plans to create a special unit dealing with abuse sent via social media websites. A Met spokesman said the Malicious Communications Act 2003 provided it with the legislation to deal with perpetrators properly.
> 
> "If someone is abusing someone then there is the legislation to deal with it in the same way as someone abusing someone by email or text message."


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> :lmao what.


My bad. Person who told me wasn't the most credible source anyway. But its still possible he made those remarks, just got banned for, as you posted, getting racially abused.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> the aaron ramsey curse
> 
> scores against united, bin laden dies next day
> scores against spurs, steve jobs dies next day
> scores against marseille, gaddafi dies next day
> scores against sunderland, whitney houston dies next day


Thank fuck he scored against United & Marsielle then but damn you for the Spurs & Sunderland goals Ramsey  

Sucks to hear about Micah took. Collymore's was pretty nasty at one point too. Fucking Scum. 

As for Chelsea they may as well stick with AVB until the end of the season. For all we know he could go out and win you guys the Champo League. May not be likely with the squad you have but who knows.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

your mate has it completely wrong


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

chelsea aren't getting through the next round of the cl no matter who is coaching.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

this is going round at the moment


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> this is going round at the moment


O Hai Saame.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> this is going round at the moment


What a wank.



Chain Gang solider said:


> O Hai Saame.


Hahahahahahah.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao at the delusional wanker

midfield was terrific.

stopped there.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Goals on Sunday. Chris Kamara gave Demba Ba a wig. 










That is all.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> this is going round at the moment


LOL that was quite entertaining.

But I think its right to stand behind Suarez. Its ridiculous at the amount of hate the guy is getting. Its embarassing for english football to see him being put out like this.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

lmao he closed his account after i called him a scared coward. in capitals too.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> this is going round at the moment


Well I watched this just in time, video has now been removed, but the only thing that was correct in this video is that Stewart Downing was indeed Wank all the other things were just pure delusion


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



JasonLives said:


> LOL that was quite entertaining.
> 
> But I think its right to stand behind Suarez. Its ridiculous at the amount of hate the guy is getting. Its embarassing for english football to see him being put out like this.


why is it wrong to abuse suarez, he was found guilty of using racist language then refused to shake Evra's hand. If you read the 110 page FA document it is clear Suarez's defence is ridicuous


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

evra's the most guilty racially abused man on the planet


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Bin Laden
Steve Jobs 
Col. Gadaffi

And now Whitney Houston...

Well done Aaron Ramsey, seems every time you score, the day after someone well known dies!

8*D


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> why is it wrong to abuse suarez, he was found guilty of using racist language then refused to shake Evra's hand. If you read the 110 page FA document it is clear Suarez's defence is ridicuous


I think most people, even Liverpool fans, can agree that what he said was stupid. He shouldnt have said that.
But media and other fans are painting him out as being a big racist. Despite the fact that he guy has no history of making any kind of racial remarks in the past.
There is a big difference of being a Racist and throwing out racial remarks in the heat of the moment. Adrenaline in a hell of a drug.
I dont blame Suarez one bit for being pissed off at the way he is being portrayed.

The whole handshake situation is overrated. You can clearly see they are both hesitent to shake hands. Evra isnt exactly extending his hand to the full degree you know. In the end, Suarez doesnt want anything to do with Evra. So why shake the hand of a guy you hate? Hate because of the person he is, not the colour of his skin.

Ferdinand refused to shake Suarez hand aswell. But I dont see a big backlash on him for doing it? Hell, he is a hero among United fans for doing it.

Fans should stand behind Suarez for the unfair amount of backlash the guy is getting. Sadly, many Pool fans arent making it any better by continue to make racial remarks. It doesnt help the siatuation at all or Suarez.

Every great player in history have made dumb things on the field. But they shouldnt get their careers destroyed because of it.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao

Back to RAWK for you, Sir.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Wayne Hennessey is a beast.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



ßen said:


> Goals on Sunday. Chris Kamara gave Demba Ba a wig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.


Saw it, epic. We need a smiley for this.

Him saying Cisse wore our reserve keepers boots for the Villa game was awesome.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



JasonLives said:


> I think most people, even Liverpool fans, can agree that what he said was stupid. He shouldnt have said that.
> But media and other fans are painting him out as being a big racist. Despite the fact that he guy has no history of making any kind of racial remarks in the past.
> There is a big difference of being a Racist and throwing out racial remarks in the heat of the moment. Adrenaline in a hell of a drug.
> I dont blame Suarez one bit for being pissed off at the way he is being portrayed.
> 
> The whole handshake situation is overrated. You can clearly see they are both hesitent to shake hands. Evra isnt exactly extending his hand to the full degree you know. In the end, Suarez doesnt want anything to do with Evra. So why shake the hand of a guy you hate? Hate because of the person he is, not the colour of his skin.
> 
> Ferdinand refused to shake Suarez hand aswell. But I dont see a big backlash on him for doing it? Hell, he is a hero among United fans for doing it.
> 
> Fans should stand behind Suarez for the unfair amount of backlash the guy is getting. Sadly, many Pool fans arent making it any better by continue to make racial remarks. It doesnt help the siatuation at all or Suarez.
> 
> Every great player in history have made dumb things on the field. But they shouldnt get their careers destroyed because of it.


:wilkins

if he said it in the heat of the moment, and Evra was prepared to shake his hand why didnt Suarez reciprocate 

Also it is totally understandable why Rio didnt shake his hand, as he said 'After seeing what I saw I decided not to shake his hand," Ferdinand told MUTV. "He's not got the respect that he needs to have in these situations and acknowledge he's made a mistake and say sorry. I lost all respect for the guy after that."'

Also his career isnt destroyed, he is still playing


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

West Brom 1 up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

wolves have been utter wank. brom should be about 4-0 up


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Yeah Hennesey is the only Wolves player who look like a Premier league class player on the pitch at the moment, everybody else on the Wolves team look like Championship players


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> Liverpool striker Luis Suarez has today issued the following apology:
> 
> "I have spoken with the Manager since the game at Old Trafford and I realise I got things wrong.
> 
> "I've not only let him down, but also the Club and what it stands for and I'm sorry. I made a mistake and I regret what happened.
> 
> "I should have shaken Patrice Evra's hand before the game and I want to apologise for my actions.
> 
> "I would like to put this whole issue behind me and concentrate on playing football."


:lmao trying a PR recovery now


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

And out of no where, 1-1.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Didn't even know Fletcher was playing until now


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

So wonder if Rawk and the #LFC family still feel Suarez is the victim.... I am sure they will find a way


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> :lmao trying a PR recovery now


Such a great man. Apologizing after getting Victimised by Evra and his shameful behaviour :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

the apology is the first thing liverpool have done right in this whole saga


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Hilarious that this apology is even needed and that Liverpool didn't foresee the possibility of this happening and spoke with Suarez before hand.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> Hilarious that this apology is even needed and that Liverpool didn't foresee the possibility of this happening and spoke with Suarez before hand.


it seems they did



> Liverpool Managing Director Ian Ayre has today released the following statement.
> 
> "We are extremely disappointed Luis Suarez did not shake hands with Patrice Evra before yesterday's game. The player had told us beforehand that he would, but then chose not to do so.
> 
> "He was wrong to mislead us and wrong not to offer his hand to Patrice Evra. He has not only let himself down, but also Kenny Dalglish, his teammates and the Club. It has been made absolutely clear to Luis Suarez that his behaviour was not acceptable.
> 
> "Luis Suarez has now apologised for his actions which was the right thing to do. However, all of us have a duty to behave in a responsible manner and we hope that he now understands what is expected of anyone representing Liverpool Football Club."


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> :wilkins
> 
> if he said it in the heat of the moment, and Evra was prepared to shake his hand why didnt Suarez reciprocate
> 
> Also it is totally understandable why Rio didnt shake his hand, as he said 'After seeing what I saw I decided not to shake his hand," Ferdinand told MUTV. "He's not got the respect that he needs to have in these situations and acknowledge he's made a mistake and say sorry. I lost all respect for the guy after that."'
> 
> Also his career isnt destroyed, he is still playing


Because Suarez just doesnt like him? Its the reason he made those remarks aswell. He thought "Okey, whats the worst thing I can call this guy to piss him off". Sadly most people would filter out "racial remark" but he didnt. That doesnt make Suarez a racist, just dumb.

Its totally understandable why Suarez doesnt wanna shake hands with a guy he hates. Suarez wanted nothing to do with Evra. It was shown under the entire game.

Evra wanted to shake hands - Suarez ignored him.
Evra tried his best to talk with Suarez in halftime - Suarez ignored him.
Evra tried his best to start shit after the game was over - Suarez ignored him.

Ferdinand refusing to shake Suarez hand is the same thing. He had no respect for Suarez and doesnt like him. Same thing Suarez did towards Evra. Its hypocritical to crap on Suarez but the same time say Ferdinand didnt do anything wrong. Neither Suarez or Ferdinand did anything wrong in my book. 
You dont wanna shake someone´s hand? Then dont.


Its a joke seeing how the media and other fans and making him out as the biggest scum in the world right now.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Kevin Doyle is the fucking man.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Well that reflects somewhat better on the club given their terrible handling of the situation prior to today, and it was Suarez being the lone cunt. Dalglish must've been pissed. If the respect campaign means anything they should throw a disrepute charge at him.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



JasonLives said:


> Because Suarez just doesnt like him? Its the reason he made those remarks aswell. He thought "Okey, whats the worst thing I can call this guy to piss him off". Sadly most people would filter out "racial remark" but he didnt. That doesnt make Suarez a racist, just dumb.
> 
> Its totally understandable why Suarez doesnt wanna shake hands with a guy he hates. Suarez wanted nothing to do with Evra. It was shown under the entire game.
> 
> Evra wanted to shake hands - Suarez ignored him.
> Evra tried his best to talk with Suarez in halftime - Suarez ignored him.
> Evra tried his best to start shit after the game was over - Suarez ignored him.
> 
> Ferdinand refusing to shake Suarez hand is the same thing. He had no respect for Suarez and doesnt like him. Same thing Suarez did towards Evra. Its hypocritical to crap on Suarez but the same time say Ferdinand didnt do anything wrong. Neither Suarez or Ferdinand did anything wrong in my book.
> You dont wanna shake someone´s hand? Then dont.
> 
> 
> *Its a joke seeing how the media and other fans and making him out as the biggest scum in the world right now.*


That's because the Guy is Scum :lmao. All this crap didn't just start with the Evra crap or even when he joined us he's been doing it from his days in Holland too. Right before he joined us he was banned for 7 games I believe it was for biting someone. The same goes with all the diving crap he was doing that at Ajax. Hell remember the World Cup when he turned into a substitute goalkeeper? 

The guy's a straight up Dick.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

A little lost gem from yesterdays game.










Tekkers


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Poor goal to concede. West Brom take the lead again.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

That may be some of the worst defending I've seen from a PL team. Christ.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

That fuckhead apologized? 










Edit: that shot from Rooney was an absolute rocket, would have been a superb goal if it counted.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

All those retards who were throwing the conspiracy theory shit about must feel even more spasticated now.

Fair play to Liverpool for making him do the apology.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Oh good lord, where's the defense?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Poor Wolves. Poor Mick.

Two horribly scrappy goals from Wolves pov.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Given, Hutton, Cuellar, Dunne, Collins, Petrov, Gardner, Heskey, Albrighton, Keane, Bent.

:hesk1

Hart, Kompany, Lescott, Zabaleta, Kolarov, De Jong, Barry, Milner, Silva, Johnson, Aguero

no MICAH


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Bromwich 4-1 up, it's turned into a pumpfest


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Fucking hell Wolves. lol. Down 5-1 at home.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Andrews Iniesta strikes again.

Poor Mick, probably getting the sack after this .


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

nige, it's okay, blackburn no longer have the worst performance of the season.

this is absolutely dire. 5-1 down at home against a similar placed team in a derby game. disgraceful


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Christ, listening to the commentator you'd think Mick was dying. ''Mick McCarthy standing alone. An honest man, a football man.''


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

For fuck sake McLiesh, you can't be fucking serious with Heskey.

I mean, give City a chance...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Robbie Keane on the left wing? McLeish, tactical genius.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Mick doing his best to beat AVB to the unemployment line.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Dalglish apologises for his behaviour yesterday.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Well Suarez, Dalglish and the club have now all apologised. I just hope this is the last of this business.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> this is absolutely dire. 5-1 down at home against a similar placed team in a derby game. disgraceful


Reminds of you some other game doesnt it...



:balo2


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Dalglish is such a miserable cunt. 

At least he finally admitted his interviews are shit. Time to move on.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> Frimpong: "Well done Suarez for apologising am sorry for calling u a wasteman Now u have made all the Liverpool Fans defending u look like the clowns "


:lmao

Frimpong has been on fire.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

MOAR APOLOGIES. MOAR






APOLOGIZE


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:hesk2


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Gary Neville should not be allowed to commentate.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> nige, it's okay, blackburn no longer have the worst performance of the season.
> 
> this is absolutely dire. 5-1 down at home against a similar placed team in a derby game. disgraceful


Also takes us out of the bottom 3, until our next game away at of all places, the Etihad Stadium version 2.

We'll be back in there after that one for sure.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Does McCleish purposely try and play players out of position?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Kiz, will you be welcoming back Tevez?, as its reported he is due to fly back next tuesday


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Finally something happens.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

This game has been fucking horrible. Do Villa even want to attack? It was the same story against us.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> Kiz, will you be welcoming back Tevez?, as its reported he is due to fly back next tuesday


no i wont, but it's not up to me. if he plays he plays

LESCOTT


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I switched off this awful game and a minute later there's a goal. Villa have offered nothing.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ah Yes streaking

One of the great Sporting Traditions, been a while since there's been one of them


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Then Cueller misses the chance of the game.

Fuck you Villa.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

fuck neuer, fuck casillas, fuck valdes, it's all about joe the fucking man hart. world class


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Fuck off Joe Hart, just go away.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

yep, they're going down.

McLeish: The only manager to get relegated from the premier league 3 times with two different teams in the same city.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Hart, you talented prick.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:barry better than :carrick this weekend by a long way. hell he even passed forward

HARTDOG. CHAMPION

TOP OF THE LEAGUE

plus :balo2 and the toure's back for next week. hallelujah.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Well I only saw the first 60 minutes, what a dire game, no-one had any impact at all or looked like creating anything apart from Silva and Aguero (and when Johnson hit the post), due to Villa just parking the bus. I fucking hate McLeish, all of his teams are awful to watch.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Playing well against Albrighton and Petrov... woop-de-doo

Hart is quality.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Cliffy Byro said:


> yep, they're going down.
> 
> McLeish: The only manager to get relegated from the premier league 3 times with two different teams in the same city.


There is so much garbage below them that there's no way they will go down.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Im guessing at this point AVB knows hes going to be sacked and just decided to troll the fuck out of everyone before leaving


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Cliffy Byro said:


> yep, they're going down.
> 
> McLeish: The only manager to get relegated from the premier league 3 times with two different teams in the same city.


No chance. They're piss poor to watch but they've already got 7 points on the bottom 5. All they need is 3 wins/9 points and they'll be fine.

We've got them at home after the away trip to City in two weeks. We have to win that one but they're better away and we've lost to West Brom, Bolton, Stoke & Newcastle at home in the last couple of months. With Sunderland, United & Liverpool our next three at home, we simply have to beat Villa.

It's nitty gritty time now. Wolves & Bolton away after City too. 60,000,000 pointers!



redeadening said:


> Im guessing at this point AVB knows hes going to be sacked and just decided to troll the fuck out of everyone before being leaving


I wonder what his pay off will be.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



redeadening said:


> Im guessing at this point AVB knows hes going to be sacked and just decided to troll the fuck out of everyone before leaving


If AVB does go, who thinks Roman will go for another big name, or maybe make an offer for someone like Moyes?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Hiddink


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> Well Suarez, Dalglish and the club have now all apologised. I just hope this is the last of this business.


It's about time. I'm over the whole situation and hope it's over and done with. On-wards and upwards!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Destiny said:


> It's about time. I'm over the whole situation and hope it's over and done with. On-wards and downwards!


Indeed! :torres


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*










TORRES APPROVES.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

this has what suarez has encouraged, why didnt he think of the children :no:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



T-C said:


> Playing well against Albrighton and Petrov... woop-de-doo
> 
> Hart is quality.


I no longer take him seriously, it's the best thing to do. Especially after statements like that. 

McLeish may be the most negative manager ever.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Wolves :lmao. Their defending against Brom looks lolworty. No wonder they got owned.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao taxi for MIC MAC soon?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

^ Could you imagine if tomorrow morning both Andre and Mick were sacked? Would be lolworthy.

Tomorrow morning AVB will be sacked then sent off to manage Wolves. Hiddink comes in as caretaker manager until the end of the season, and leads us to 4th place, a CL semi final and an FA Cup. We want you to stay chants happen, but instead The Special One returns as Roman apologises and bends over backward for him. Jose Mourinho becomes permanent manager for us, and Hiddink takes on the role of assistant manager or director of football. While were at it, bring Wilkins back too. My word!! 

Wakes up from dream and AVB is given contract extension...

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccc....


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Contract extension? Don't try to put him in the class of young and talented :kean


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

AVB is actually YOUNG AND TALENTED though...


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

So YAYA Toure, KOLO Toure, Balotelli and TEVEZ(Dat POS) are all likely going to be back for City next week.

It's going to be a rough few months for teams that aren't City.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Rush said:


> AVB is actually YOUNG AND TALENTED though...


He's young and foolish.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

pff, he can come be our manager and kenny can become our PR man


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Suarez to be promoted to ambassador? :side:


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



CyberWaste said:


>


:suarez2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Woah!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


>


:suarez2


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I bet his girlfriend likes that. :torres


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

If Tevez returns, he's going to fire them to the PL. That's for sure.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> this has what suarez has encouraged, why didnt he think of the children :no:


Laughed when I saw that, I wonder where the nutty Villa fans are saying the little Citeh mascot wasn't going to shake his hand anyway.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



JakeC_91 said:


> :lmao taxi for MIC MAC soon?


Yes.

http://www.wolves.co.uk/page/News/0,,10307~2609135,00.html


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Mick . Not surprised though the guy looked deflated during his MOTD interview yesterday


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Gonna miss his hilarious post match interviews and funny pitch side antics. 

Decent hard working, honest guy, but not up to scratch as a premiership manager. Simple as.


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I'd mark if Tevez is :trolling City .


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:sad:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Poor Mick, although he did have it coming.



AVB FOR WOLVES COACH.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

*manager


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

lets all hope BRUCEY makes a swift return through wolves

BRUCEY


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Mrs Doubtfire, definitely. 

Makes perfect sense since their next game is in Newcastle.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


>


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Will it ever stop?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

^

Lol, brilliant.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> Harry Redknapp believes Manchester United veteran Paul Scholes should be included in England's Euro 2012 squad.


:arry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Harry planning his squad already.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



WWE_TNA said:


> Harry planning his squad already.












he'd never exclude family :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

i presume that's rosie he's holding


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Destiny said:


> Poor Mick, although he did have it coming.
> 
> 
> 
> AVB FOR WOLVES COACH.


Irony is my Footy Manager game, AVB got sacked by Chelsea and took over at Wolves, doing a great job. Chelsea 7th, Wolves 8th in the season I've just finished.

Apparently he got a called in to a meeting with Roman yesterday on his day off. It looks like he could well be getting the chop.

I bet Steve Kean is loving it seeing McCarthy & Warnock get the chop while he sleeps easily at night.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

apparently avb has said if he doesnt finish top 4 roman's firing him


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

That makes sense

Oh well, Hiddink/Mourinho 2012!


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Unlucky for McCarthy.

Got them in to the play offs first season, missed out on play offs on goal difference second season, won the title third season, kept them up in the premiership and their best finish in 40 years in his 4th season, kept them up in his 5th season and probably was touch and go whether he kept them up this time.

Hopefully Wolves don't bring in Bruce , sick to death of him in the premier league.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



redeadening said:


> That makes sense
> 
> Oh well, Hiddink/Mourinho 2012!


:mourinho


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> TEVEZ: "I decided not to talk to the media for the last four months. Last time I spoke was right after the Bayern Munich game"
> 
> TEVEZ: "It was a delicate situation. I decided to say nothing about it during all this time"
> 
> TEVEZ: I want to go back to Manchester and win over the City fans back. People turned their back on me but it's normal. I didn't understand
> 
> TEVEZ: "I didn't understand City fans burning my shirt. It hurt. It's normal they react like that because they read all sorts of thing"
> 
> TEVEZ: I've decided to return to City. I know I have what it takes to revert the situation. I know it'll be hard, but it's a nice challenge
> 
> TEVEZ on the Bayern episode: "I have warmed up during the 1st half. Then went to dressing room. For 2nd half I was ready"
> 
> TEVEZ: "In that 2nd half MANCINI decides to replace DZEKO with DE JONG. It was a defensive sub. I didn't understand. DZEKO argued w/MANCINI"
> 
> TEVEZ: "I decided to sit. MANCINI was upset for arguing with DZEKO. Then he looks at me and asks me to warm up"
> 
> TEVEZ: "MANCINI told me all sorts of things there. I don't know why. I was relaxed. I was talking to ZABALETA. I had no problems"
> 
> TEVEZ: "I never refused to play. I refused to keep warming up. The club investigated and then they fined me"
> 
> TEVEZ: "I was worried about my future after that 2-week fine. That fine was OK. But I want people to know the truth. They didn't want to"
> 
> TEVEZ: "The club statement protected the manager. I got a lot of heat from the media in England, Argentina, everywhere".
> 
> TEVEZ: "Everytime I wanted to take my daughter to school I had 5 journalists on my back. Trained with the reserves. It was uncomfortable"
> 
> TEVEZ: "I was affected because of this situation. I wanted to find shelter with my family".
> 
> TEVEZ: "It is true that AC Milan had an interest in me. City didn't want to lose $. It wasn't good for City having me away in Buenos Aires"
> 
> TEVEZ: "I have been training on my own. I know I can be back on the pitch in 2 weeks. I'm willing to play"
> 
> TEVEZ: "It was really emotional being back at La Bombonera (Boca Jrs stadium) for the Martín PALERMO testimonial. It was moving"
> 
> TEVEZ: "If it's true that MANCINI said he will welcome me back if I'm fit, then I like those quotes. But if he only said it for the media...
> 
> TEVEZ: "But he also said I was never going to be playing for him again. So I don't know. I'll do my best to be available and play"
> 
> TEVEZ: MANCINI's position got stronger when Kun AGUERO arrived. I don't know if he would have done the things he did if this was last season
> 
> TEVEZ: Last season we almost exchanged punches! But he never said anything. He got a better team this season & felt like making the decision
> 
> TEVEZ: "Now that I have a cooler head, I understand City fans. Back in the heat of the moment I didn't. I did a lot of things for City"
> 
> TEVEZ: "To be insulted by fans after what happened in Munich was something I didn't deserve"
> 
> TEVEZ: "I was very upset by everything and maybe I wasn't seeing things clearly. That Bayern episode could have been avoided"
> 
> TEVEZ: "They could have kicked me out of the club without saying all the things they said. Deal with the situation in a different way"
> 
> TEVEZ: "I think that's where MANCINI got things wrong. If we had a problem, we could have sorted it out in a different way"
> 
> TEVEZ: "Last season, after a home game vs. Newcastle, we almost hit each other in the dressing room. But we spoke the following day"
> 
> TEVEZ: "MANCINI is a winner. And I'm a winner too. None of us like to lose"
> 
> TEVEZ "My first few months in England (West Ham), I felt terrible. I wanted out. I wasn't playing. But I worked hard & turned things around"
> 
> TEVEZ: "I love the English league. I think it's the best in the world. I have a problem with Christmas and New Year's Day. You have to play"
> 
> TEVEZ: "Going to train on 24 December, sometimes play on the 25th. It's tough. I didn't like that"
> 
> TEVEZ: "There's no need for City to make me have 2 training sessions a day. I'll do it myself."
> 
> TEVEZ: "I picture myself going back on the pitch and I know I have to play better than I ever did"
> 
> TEVEZ: "I suffered a lot with the national team too. I saw myself out of Copa America. I came here and I wasn't prepared to play that Copa"
> 
> TEVEZ: "I felt I wasn't going to be considered. So I didn't prepare. But I came back here and people showed me a lot of love"


https://twitter.com/#!/MundoAlbicelest

quotes of an interview airing on argentine tv right now

not quite understanding the whole i want to play buy i'll bag the club and the manager before i do it angle he's doing here.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



> sometimes play on the 25th. It's tough. I didn't like that"


eh?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Training I guess


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Poor Tevez. He is a VICTIM!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Lulz he's probably coming back because he knows City will likely win the league at this point.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Nige™;11015729 said:


> Irony is my Footy Manager game, AVB got sacked by Chelsea and took over at Wolves, doing a great job. Chelsea 7th, Wolves 8th in the season I've just finished.
> 
> Apparently he got a called in to a meeting with Roman yesterday on his day off. It looks like he could well be getting the chop.
> 
> I bet Steve Kean is loving it seeing McCarthy & Warnock get the chop while he sleeps easily at night.


And Bruce.










I stand by my prediction that Steve Kean will be the last man standing out of the 20 managers who started the season.

Fergie retires.
Piers Morgan becomes some kind of Arsenal CEO/COO and sacks Wenger.
AVB sacked.
McLeish out.
'Arry leaves for England. 

Can't be bothered to go through the whole league but you get the idea. Steve Kean is also *young* and talented so there is plenty of time left for him to be a manager. Probably be at Blackburn for the next 40 years, and their gradual drop down the league pyramid system will be seen as natural events occurring over time rather than anything to do with the manager.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

FranceFootball, a journalist for them who is reliable, are reporting that Hazard is off to Spurs in the summer, would love it to be true to piss off the arsenal fans


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Arry wheelin n dealin


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

FUCK that would be the biggest wheel and deal in the history of the human race. 

If it's true, I wonder how much ole Arry got him for.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Would Spurs pay his transfer fee though? And its not like they're short on wingers or creative midfielders with Bale, Lennon, VDV, Modric etc


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



EGame said:


> Lulz he's probably coming back because he knows City will likely win the league at this point.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

yeah, they're gunna use the money from the Modric transfer to united.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

i think you mean modric to cheslea

united will be buying more wingers that they desperately need. scholes will just have to stay for one more year


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

why would they get rid of modric for a winger?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



redeadening said:


> i think you mean modric to cheslea
> 
> united will be buying more wingers that they desperately need. scholes will just have to stay for one more year



Wingers???Valencia Nani & Young say hello...Its CM/AM were desperatly short!Modric & Tiote please for me!let Scholsy & Giggs retire and Carrick on the bench!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

They have giggs, Young, Nani, Valencia and maybe even Park.

It was meant to be a joke.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Wingers???Valencia Nani & Young say hello...Its CM/AM were desperatly short!Modric & Tiote please for me!let Scholsy & Giggs retire and Carrick on the bench!


united scouts were watching Gaitan at the weekend, a winger, and rumours were there is a gentlemen's agreement between the clubs, the deal seems similar to the de Gea one, same agent as well


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I sense that was sarcasm from Redead. :jordan


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



steamed hams said:


> I sense that was sarcasm from Redead. :jordan


Yep seemed clear to me, :troll


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Hazard just appeared on Belgian tv and was asked about the Spurs rumour, he said he may go there but he hasnt signed anything yet.




Also pogba just played 90 mins for the reserves and scored the winner, so i cant see him being involved on thursday


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

We'll play a strong team on Thursday, just to ensure there's not too large a break before the next PL game IMO. In the second leg at Old Trafford I can see us resting players.

Contrary to what SAF says, I'm not sure we really care about the tournament.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Irish Jet said:


> We'll play a strong team on Thursday, just to ensure there's not too large a break before the next PL game IMO. In the second leg at Old Trafford I can see us resting players.
> 
> Contrary to what SAF says, I'm not sure we really care about the tournament.


De Gea

Rafael
Evans
Smalling
Evra

Valencia
Cleverley
carrick
Young or nani

Hernandez
Rooney or Berba

amos, jones, fabio, park, young/nani, welbeck, berba/rooney


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*










So Epic.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao it just gets better and better


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Hazard to Spurs would be so ugh, because it shows if we actually got our deals right, we could be up competing for the CL spot properly and have a chance at signing him. Instead we have Stewart Downing, and no chance of signing him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Hazard to Spurs would make me cry. Would be an incredible signing...and pretty much show us where Arsenal's future is in the prem.

clear those thursday nights.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Hazard to Spurs would be so ugh, because it shows if we actually got our deals right, we could be up competing for the CL spot properly and have a chance at signing him. Instead we have Stewart Downing, and no chance of signing him.


yup. downing and carroll can both fuck off. useless cunts. you know what the saddest thing about all our current transfers? i'm kinda missing joe cole :|


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



WWE_TNA said:


> So Epic.


Awesome! =)



Rush said:


> yup. downing and carroll can both fuck off. useless cunts. you know what the saddest thing about all our current transfers? i'm kinda missing joe cole :|


I actually think Carroll is improving. Downing can go as I think he's been our worst signing ever. Joe Cole should get another shot because he has proved himself on his loan spell.

I think the biggest problem is midfield. In the centre and on the wings.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

nah, carroll just doesn't fit. we need a new striker to partner Suarez, new wingers because kuyt and downing are useless and bellamy, despite being boss, can't seem to play too many games in a row. Not only do we need to get a higher quality first team player but we also need better squad players. Lucas is epic, but now he's injured Spearing is not up to the required standard. Adam can't defend to save his life, Hendo is still growing and again, more of an attacking player, Gerrard needs to be playing higher on the field. Shelvey i don't see being anything special.

Basically - Carroll, Downing, Spearing, Kuyt gone. New star striker, new wingers, a decent DM for when lucas is out/needs a rest etc. Kelly needs to be played more, he is a far better defender than Johnson.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

hazard going to spurs?

ahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Tevez has come out and said that Mancini is a manager who'd rather defend at 2-0 down than risk losing 4-0. There's some credibility there. 

About Hazard, we have Walcott and Ramsey. No worries. :wenger


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> hazard going to spurs?
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahaha


why is that funny?

hazard is not messi, and spurs are a top 4 club, in london, looking to be competing for the title. spurs have signed more high profile/better players than him in the past (e.g. van der vaart).


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Hazard says there's no deal yet, apparently.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

it continues.. :lol:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> it continues.. :lol:


And it get's better :lmao 




Rush said:


> nah, carroll just doesn't fit. we need a new striker to partner Suarez, new wingers because kuyt and downing are useless and bellamy, despite being boss, can't seem to play too many games in a row. Not only do we need to get a higher quality first team player but we also need better squad players. Lucas is epic, but now he's injured Spearing is not up to the required standard. Adam can't defend to save his life, Hendo is still growing and again, more of an attacking player, Gerrard needs to be playing higher on the field. Shelvey i don't see being anything special.
> 
> Basically - Carroll, Downing, Spearing, Kuyt gone. New star striker, new wingers, a decent DM for when lucas is out/needs a rest etc. Kelly needs to be played more, he is a far better defender than Johnson.


Downing defo needs to go. I don't think I've ever seen a new signing get progressively worse as the season goes on. Kuyt seems to have lost all his form from 2008 - 2011. Adam is way to inconsistant. at times he can be the best player of a match and then he can go anonymous. Dunno what to make off the guy. 

As for Caroll I'd hold onto him for now. He seems to be at least trying to improve himself and take more risks on the field. Seems like he just needs more of a confidence boost at this time.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Downing was actually a good player at Villa, so I was wondering how he would do for a big club like Liverpool. He seemed to start off alright but he has got progressively worse as the season has gone on. You can tell he's lost all his confidence, what with only 1 goal for the club (against Oldham mind you) and zero assists, that isn't going to make him feel good. The whole purpose he was purchased was to assist Carroll, who needed balls delivered into the box for him to get on the end of. However, Downing has not been the answer. Everytime I see him, he never seems to take on his man, slows down the game and always passes back to Enrique. Look at Bellamy, the guy can't play as many games but when he's on the ball, you know he's going to do something.

Anyone think he's going to last at Liverpool? Would they look to sell him yet or will they hold onto him for one more season to see if he improves?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

give him a second year. milner and barry have turned it around with us after shaky starts.

liverpool are in a delicate situation with him. they spent a considerable amount of money, and would be no chance to make it back after one season. he is also in an awkward position, he's obviously not good enough for the top 7 in the league, but the one's just below that (sunderland, everton, et al) wouldnt be able to afford his transfer fee AND wages and stuff. liverpool might as well stick with him a bit longer for next season and see if he comes good. if he doesnt, cut your losses.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

We invested a whole lot of money into him so I see us holding onto him for at least another season before deciding weather or not to ship him out.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Leave Carroll alone, guy's that dedicated to improving he's taken to playing in the parks after training:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Seb said:


> why is that funny?
> 
> hazard is not messi, and spurs are a top 4 club, in london, looking to be competing for the title. spurs have signed more high profile/better players than him in the past (e.g. van der vaart).


well, they already have bale and that other guy

not to mention wages, the fee and England stealing 'Arry


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

another tevez quote to please the city fans



> “I know Ferguson really doesn’t want to lose this title race,” said Tevez. “I think Ferguson and Bielsa are the best managers. I know Ferguson didn’t have the best relationship with me but together with Bielsa, those two are the best managers I had. Paul Scholes is the best professional. Him, Rooney and Giggs, I have no words. They were excellent to me.”


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Would United fans welcome him back ?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



ABKiss said:


> Would United fans welcome him back ?


no


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Modric to United?? Doubt it, they're so broke they had to unretire scholes, and why would Levy sell him this summer if he refused to do it last summer??


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I'd take him back as he is a quality player. He might be a gigantic bell-end but he is still quality and I always enjoy it when someone fucks City about. Even if it hasn't affected the cunts.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



ABKiss said:


> Would United fans welcome him back ?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

i love how quickly city fans have gotten over the whole thing.

that 2 point gap unsettling ya ?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

lol how have we gotten over it. he hasnt even played for us.

bandwagoning moron


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Cliffy Byro said:


> i love how quickly city fans have gotten over the whole thing.
> 
> that 2 point gap unsettling ya ?


matt cardle sang biffy clyro's song better than they did.

:arn2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

im not a fan at all of tevez but the reporters besieging him at the airport with his daughters and wife with him was pretty piss poor. the big black cops voice gave be a laugh though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao Adebayor is trolling arsenal fans on twitter



> @Sheyiadebayor Fuck off you prick, no one likes you. You're an average footballer, hence why Man €ity got rid of you to play at a SHIT CLUB.
> 
> *and a shit club is ahead of you with 10point you idiot*
> 
> 
> @Sheyiadebayor show some respect for te team that made u And for the trophy w/ madrid just know city loaned u out cuz they rejected u.
> 
> *at least I have won a medal none of arsenal players and fans have any medals to rejoice about soo you shut up for the last 6years hahahaha*
> 
> @Sheyiadebayor you wouldnt be able to get into the arsenal team today. not fit to tie gervinho boots
> 
> *I think we playing in the same league how many goals he got for yoyr team!!!! Hahahahahahahha*


:troll


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:lmao 

My respect levels for Adebayor just went up greatly.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

I hate Adebayor, but this is hilarious.

*Amir Hazhir Amiri @HazhirAmir14*
UR NOT FUCKING ADE U CAN'T SPELL CHAMAKH DUMB PEICE OF SHIT GO TO FUCKING SCHOOL

* Emmanuel Adebayor @Sheyiadebayor*
I don't need to go to school you need go to school so that you can get a job hahahah!!!

:troll


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

terrific from adebayor

only just realised he would be second on the assists list behind silva. fantastic effort from a striker.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

lmao, class from ade.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Not fit to tie Gervinho's boots and loaned out to a shit club?:lmao

You can't beat Arsenal fans for entertainment, dumb deluded fuckers.:lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

We can't sell Downing because, as Kiz said, he's not worth anything and no one who could potentially want him can afford what he's being paid. He'll stick around, but as I said back eight months ago, he's a squad player at best. We need to make much smarter buys this window, and that includes two new wingers, a striker, and probably a good DM who can rotate w/Lucas when he returns. A creative mid wouldn't go amiss either, but the other positions are more urgent.


_Spurs snap up Brazilian talent
Loan move could become permanent

Tottenham have signed Sao Paulo defender Bruno Uvini on a short-term loan deal, with a view to a permanent switch in the summer.

The 20-year-old Brazilian will link up with Spurs for an initial three-and-a-half month spell but is then expected to make a £3.1 million move to the north London club.

Uvini is a Brazil Under-20 international and felt the chance to move to a big English club was one he could not turn down.

"It's a great opportunity that came by, I couldn't let it pass," Uvini told Sao Paulo's official website.

"I have been in talks with Tottenham for a while, it's a great club, with worldwide visibility. They asked me to come right away.

"It'll be there for three months during which time I'll try to adapt to English football and to the culture. I think I'm going to evolve, both professionally and personally by doing this choice.

"[Tottenham] have this squad renewing project so they asked me to join the team so that I will be fit to make my way in the next season."

Uvini is particularly keen to test himself in the Champions League with Tottenham next season.

"To play the Champions League is every player's dream," he added.

"In the preparation period ahead of matches we used to watch the games and play it in video games too. I hope this is the right path for me."

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/12691/7522290/Spurs-snap-up-Brazilian-talent_

Accompanying pic:










Triffic.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> that includes two new wingers, a striker, and probably a good DM who can rotate w/Lucas when he returns.


thats what i said. woo, same page :suarez1


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

:troll

I hereby say we need a Ade emoticon now


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

defenders under 20? but they have ryan nielsen


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Ryan Nelsen*

:jay2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

michel carik


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> *"To play the Champions League is every player's dream," he added.
> 
> "In the preparation period ahead of matches we used to watch the games and play it in video games too. I hope this is the right path for me."*
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/12691/7522290/Spurs-snap-up-Brazilian-talent[/I]
> 
> Accompanying pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triffic.


I had to lol at that part, I'm guessing that's why he didn't sign for Liverpool :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

We have the MIGHTY COATES, no need for any other young defenders to be signed.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*










the mighty coats??

I've heard that 'Arry thinks that Coates is a triffic player but he never comments on other clubs players, I think he'd also never heard of that Brazilian lad until he'd signed for spurs either.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Kiz said:


> lol how have we gotten over it. he hasnt even played for us.
> 
> bandwagoning moron


Did you see the City fans on SSN ?

They were practically sucking his dick.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

based on the fact australia doesnt get ssn, no.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

GYAN RIGGS


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

new united, barca and arsenal kits



Spoiler: spoiler















looks bad, but isnt as bad as the earlier pictures, dont know about the red socks though

arsenal shirt looks decent


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

That United kit is shockin'

*Edit:* Get back in to see 07/08 Premier League Years. Can't wait to see this 'world class' Arsenal team I've heard all about!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

united kit is utter tripe. checkers pattern? bleh


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

United kit is garbage, Barca kit is much better than I thought it would look definitely better than this season's kit with the thin stripes with the weird cut offs in the middle, though I saw a shot it before and remembering hating it because the red was far too light/orange. Hmmm.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

its better than the last rumoured pic thought


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*










So, so bad.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

*FUCK YOU NIKE *

You cannot remove the Blaugrana stripes from the Barca home kit. That kit is a travesty.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



BkB Hulk said:


> So, so bad.


the class is off the charts


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Still Garbage tbh. Could have done much better

Edit

and Twitter idiots strike again! :no:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



EGame said:


> *FUCK YOU NIKE *
> 
> You cannot remove the Blaugrana stripes from the Barca home kit. That kit is a travesty.


Agreed. Barca home kit without stripes is just wrong.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



Joel said:


> Agreed. Barca home kit without stripes is just wrong.


It's such a piss poor lazy design. Some douchebag from nike just took the PSG kit and changed the stripe to a gradient and called it the new Barca kit. 










Embarrassing.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*



united_07 said:


> its better than the last rumoured pic thought


eww


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Both arsenal's and united kits are pretty shocking, wtf is that black stripe about.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Arsenal Rugby Club? :wenger


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Fuck off Nike just fuck off. 

Why do they have to do this exotic, messed up shit. Just keep it fucking simple and in line with the traditional colours/patterns. Amazes me how anyone, let alone one of the biggest brands in the world, can't see how fucking horrible that looks.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Think ill skip buying that United strip!


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

Eww that is the worst Utd kit i have ever seen in m life, I will not be purchasing, And keep wearing my old style one, ( the 2010 season) until a nice one comes out.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Ft JT's black heart. He wishes it was white.*

That Barça kit looks better than the mock up picks that were released a few months ago, but still pretty shocking. Cant we just go back to last years kit?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Goodbye, Robin.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Epic name change.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

^ What he said. Best title in a little while. 

Truthful too 8*D


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Robin can't leave Arsene has his son.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Please be a bidding war between City, Barcelona, and Madrid. Wait... Even if we get 60 million for him, we're playing with Chamakh up front next season. (Y)


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

You won't get more than 30 million for him due to his age and the fact this is the first season he's played the majority of the games. I hope he does move on though as Arsenal will really have to do something then, perhaps build an actual team?

Sczcesny

Sagna - Koscielny - Vermalaen - ???

Song - Arteta (I'd not be adverse to a new midfield)

??? - Wilshere - ???

??? (Obviously if RVP fucks off)

I'd say they need at least 4 players to be close to competitive next season.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah, 30 - 35 tops.

Last night, we missed somebody in central defense. We missed this German guy who has been ridiculed by so many fans. We missed his calming influence and for the first time since his arrival, our defense looked like the defense of last season. It just proves how valuable Mertesacker has been for us. I'm not sure anymore if I would want Vermaelen and Kosh in the middle. At this stage, it looks like Mertersacker and Kosh. Vermaelen was awful yesterday.

We won't buy anybody. And we will play with:

Szczesny

Sagna------Koscielny------Mertersacker------Vermaelen

Song------Arteta

Gervinho------Wilshere------Chamberlain

Walcott

:wenger

*If we revert to our old 4-4-2, we would play with:*

Szczesny

Sagna------Koscielny------Mertersacker------Vermaelen

Gervinho------Song------Wilshere------Chamberlain

Walcott------Park

Trffic! We need no replacements. (Y) And Bendtner is returning too next season. So is Ramsey's cousin, Denilson. :wenger


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I forgot about Gervinho actually, if he worked on his final ball he could actually end up alright.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Gervinho has the ability to bring the ball into the box. That's something no other Arsenal player seems to be capable doing. His finishing is appalling but at least--you have the ball where you want it, when he is playing.

Food for thought, we won two straight matches that Ramsey didn't start. We've lost the last 4 games Ramsey has started. Ring a bell?

Ramsey is a great impact sub for the second half. That is what Walcott is too. In the past few games, Arshavin has been doing much better than Walcott despite playing out of position.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Mertesacker has been poor for most of the season, and his ineptness has been covered by how good Kos has been. I'd say you should allow the new pairing to settle for a bit before really judging.

Daily Mail running with the story that Sturridge may be considering his future at Chelsea apparently. Hilarious pile of bullshit.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Mertesacker poor for most of the season? Maybe his first month or so but since he's improved and he's been a damn good buy for Arsenal and people really underrate the guy. Koscielny has had his moments too this season, and had a mare last night. As did Vermaelen tho, supposedly Arsenal's best defender.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

He makes at least one ridiculous error in nearly every game, often loses himself within the defensive line and pushes too far up, doesn't win the headers he should when he's as tall as Ronaldo is fat, and generally doesn't show awareness that you'd expect out of someone as experienced as him. Yeah, he's been poor.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

With Mertesacker playing, we've only conceded three or more goals thrice: against Chelsea, Swansea, and Blackburn (start of the season). The Blackburn game came during our poorest start. Since then, we've conceded two goals against ManU, Spurs, and Fulham only--when he has been playing. Last night, he didn't play and our defense was 2010/2011 season all over again. He's not the best but he stabilizes our defense very much. Considering this is his first season, he has been superb for us. Every player needs time to readjust; Per did it quickly and has been growing as a player ever since. If he is out for the rest of the season, we will miss him badly.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> new united, barca and arsenal kits
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks bad, but isnt as bad as the earlier pictures, dont know about the red socks though
> 
> arsenal shirt looks decent


Thought the Man U one was okay on first glance now I'm not so sure, Barca's looks similar to their early 2000's kit.



EGame said:


> *FUCK YOU NIKE *
> 
> You cannot remove the Blaugrana stripes from the Barca home kit. That kit is a travesty.


I think it's supposed to be an updated knockoff of this:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Mertesacker has been pretty poor. Only at Arsenal can a German defender with so many caps look so bad.

Also, I expect RVP to go for around 25. One year left on his contract and he's not exactly young. Apparently Madrid and Barca aren't interested in him atm, though hopefully that changes ep


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Mertersacker has been better than Vermaelen this season. Vermaelen looks much better playing at LB than as a CB these days, which is starting to worry me.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



BkB Hulk said:


> Mertesacker has been poor for most of the season, and his ineptness has been covered by how good Kos has been. I'd say you should allow the new pairing to settle for a bit before really judging.
> 
> Daily Mail running with the story that Sturridge may be considering his future at Chelsea apparently. Hilarious pile of bullshit.


Why would sturridge want to stay at chelsea when he can go to a club with more ambition and wages like Arsenal


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> Ljungberg eager to return
> Ex-Gunner keen to move back to England following Japanese exit
> 
> Former Arsenal midfielder Freddie Ljungberg has admitted he would like to return to England after leaving Japanese side Shimizu S-Pulse.
> 
> The Swedish winger spent a large period of his career with the Gunners making 216 appearances during his nine-year spell with the club.
> 
> Ljungberg became a favourite at the club's old Highbury stadium for his attacking flair and style of play which led to him coming 11th in a poll of Arsenal's greatest players.
> 
> Since parting company with the Gunners in 2007, Ljungberg has gone on to ply his trade in America and Scotland before most recently joining Japanese outfit Shimizu S-Pulse.
> Free agent
> 
> The 34-year-old only joined the J-League club in September but parted company by mutual consent on Tuesday.
> 
> And Ljungberg's agent Walid Bouzid has revealed the player is eager to return to the English game following stints with West Ham, Seattle, Chicago, Celtic and Shimizu.
> 
> "There was interest but they were not the right English clubs," he told the Daily Mirror. "French and Scandinavian clubs also showed interest.
> 
> "He wants to play in a club battling for league titles. Freddie is a competitor. He still has at least a year-and-a-half, if not two, that he wants to play."
> 
> League One side MK Dons registered interest in signing Ljungberg during the January transfer window but the Arsenal hero has reportedly set his sights on returning to the Premier League.
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/12691/7524594/Ljungberg-eager-to-return


Henry out, Ljungberg in. :wenger


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



BkB Hulk said:


> Daily Mail running with the story that Sturridge may be considering his future at Chelsea apparently. Hilarious pile of bullshit.


There maybe some truth in it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

yeah it's probably got a bit of credibility. he does have a reputation from his time with us, and apparently avb isnt his biggest fan. not a fan of being played out wide.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The entire being played out wide thing is kinda annoying

Personally I'd love to see what he can do as an all out main striker once in a while


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Kiz said:


> yeah it's probably got a bit of credibility. he does have a reputation from his time with us, and apparently avb isnt his biggest fan. not a fan of being played out wide.


Yep, that's exactly my thinking behind it. His face said 1000 words when he got subbed against United.



redeadening said:


> The entire being played out wide thing is kinda annoying
> 
> Personally I'd love to see what he can do as an all out main striker once in a while


Same here. Problem is, we have some awful wide options. Maybe we just go with a narrow formation and try to get the width solely from our full backs. Don't really know.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



BkB Hulk said:


> He makes at least one ridiculous error in nearly every game, often loses himself within the defensive line and pushes too far up, doesn't win the headers he should when he's as tall as Ronaldo is fat, and generally doesn't show awareness that you'd expect out of someone as experienced as him. Yeah, he's been poor.


Do you watch any Arsenal games ? he started off shaky but has been solid for a few months now. 

Id keep RVP even if he doesn't sign a new contract although thats only if we decide to bring in at least 2 top quality players and other role players so we can try and sustain a title challenge.

and our new shirt is shocking. It looks like a fucking manc top with an Arsenal badge on it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Overrated said:


> Do you watch any Arsenal games ? he started off shaky but has been solid for a few months now.
> 
> Id keep RVP even if he doesn't sign a new contract although thats only if we decide to bring in at least 2 top quality players and other role players so we can try and sustain a title challenge.
> 
> and our new shirt is shocking. It looks like a fucking manc top with an Arsenal badge on it.


I've watched almost all Arsenal games, and all my points still stand. Part of the reason everyone knows Kos has been so good is because he has to constantly cover for the dopey fucker.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Back from the game. Loved Milan some really beautiful buildings. Shame about all the graffiti everywhere as soon as you leave a main centre.

Main points - The ice creams were amazing
- Duomo is an extremly impressive part of the city. The cathedral is stunning. The only thing that ruins the city is the black african muggers who try tying string to your arm.
- Arsenal Fans - we need better chants. Listening to them singing on the square was embarrasing same 5 chants over and over and most nothing to do with arsenal. 
'we hate you tottenham we do'
'stand up if you hate tottenham'
'what do you think of shit - tottenham, what do you think of tottenham - shit. thank you that alright we hate tottenham we hate tottenham.
'nanananannanana samir your a c#nt'
'we won the league at shite hart lane'

I think our away fans are little bit obsessed with Spurs. Its rather sad.

- San Siro is a stunning stadium. for a completly concreate stadium its mightily impressive. walked around it in the afternoon to find the club shop (which turned out to be a shitty little truck) then when you come back at night it looks amazing with all the lights on. (will upload a few pics when i get them off the camera)

- Performance. - same old arsenal always dogshite. Pretty much sums it up, nothing knew to be said, nothing groundbreaking. We went with the same simplistic attitude we always do and got smashed. Happened vs Barca, Liverpool, Man Utd before and will happen again untill Wenger dies or the board get some balls and fire the shit cunt.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Oh Gunner, come on, go ballistic and rip Arsenal apart! That was rather tame. :wenger

Anybody heard the story that CNN was running about the board not giving any funds to Arsene and getting involved in contract affairs more than ever now (Djourou)?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> Oh Gunner, come on, go ballistic and rip Arsenal apart! That was rather tame. :wenger
> 
> Anybody heard the story that CNN was running about the board not giving any funds to Arsene and getting involved in contract affairs more than ever now (Djourou)?


No point. ive just got back from a £400 3 day trip to watch thew biggest pile of shit ive ever seen in my life.

On the CNN thing. The board WILL give Arsene Wenger ANY money he wants to sign ANY player he wants.
The board will NOT however. Let Arsene Wenger add any more wages to the club. The board wants the wages and running costs to only use the guarenteed generated income the club has
-Sky TV Deal
-Gate recipts
-current sponsorship.

No player sales nor competition money is wanted to be included in paying the wage bill. On the last released figures on turnover not counting player sales and champions league money we had a profit of just under £800,000. that = space for a £15k a week player.

Untill Wengers dogshit high paid signings are told told gtfo the board will not allow him to sign another player. very sensible IMO.

Also if i was the board id never let wenger sign another player again because he's fucking shit at picking players just living off things he did 12 years ago.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

But those ice creams make up for it, surely?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Gelato is the fucking tits. He's got a point.

Tame effort though Gunner, was anticipating a full on breakdown of all the flaws in that performance.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Gelato is the fucking tits. He's got a point.
> 
> Tame effort though Gunner, was anticipating a full on breakdown of all the flaws in that performance.


Sorry to disappoint just too depressed. to sum it up simply

Johan Djourou, Kieran Gibbs, Tomas Rosicky, Alex Song, Theo Walcott, Aaron Ramsey. <--- The problems with Arsenal Football Club.

Tomas Vermaelen and Laurent Koscielny simply cannot play well together in the middle. neither is a leader both just wait for the other to take charge unlike when per plays we have a voice in the back line. They should just purely never play together ever.

Formation - 3 Cm's not a single 1 wanted to sit ever. Every time milan broke the massive spaces were even move obvious to see from our vantage point up in the gods at the san siro. Our midfield as said many times before is too unbalanced.




Hohenheim of Light said:


> But those ice creams make up for it, surely?


Very close.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ahh man  Wheres the passion Gunner? Wheres the "Get that Bastard Arsene out!"? "Wheres the sell the whole ****** squad!"? Damn. Stringer was more crictial than you which is saying something.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The president of Uraguay supports Luis Suarez and Uraguay's captain called Suarez a hero for refusing the handshake at Old Trafford


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The president of U-R-Gay and Lugano can suck Evra's black balls.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Don't worry Gunner.... I'm sure you ate a bucket of KFC chicken to calm your sorrows.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> The president of Uraguay supports Luis Suarez and Uraguay's captain called Suarez a hero for refusing the handshake at Old Trafford


:suarez1

what a hero


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What colour is the sun?

The right colour.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



JakeC_91 said:


> Don't worry Gunner.... I'm sure you ate a bucket of KFC chicken to calm your sorrows.


nah thats only used to miss meaningless matches like carling cup finals.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

@ Gunner

It's the board. Kroenke has a track record of this and Arsene is a mere employee. They could and can sack him anytime, if he doesn't reach their season objectives. The board are happy making profits and could care less about you, I, or any other follower. Apparently, nobody in Arsenal has ever heard of the term, "trophy."

And, yes, Kosh and Verm partnership is as good as Squid and Djourou. If it weren't for Mr. Mertersacker, we would have been long lost in the defense. Vermaelen is my permanent choice for LB with Per and Koscielny in the middle because he is better than our present LBs, but is weaker than our in-form CBs. I'd put him there until Santos returns--who doesn't have great positioning strength but his crosses, forward runs, and interceptions put Walcott to shame. We would do a lot better playing him and Gervinho on the flanks, with Arshavin in Ramsey's place. Oh wait... :wenger


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> @ Gunner
> 
> It's the board. Kroenke has a track record of this and Arsene is a mere employee. They could and can sack him anytime, if he doesn't reach their season objectives. The board are happy making profits and could care less about you, I, or any other follower. Apparently, nobody in Arsenal has ever heard of the term, "trophy."
> 
> And, yes, Kosh and Verm partnership is as good as Squid and Djourou. If it weren't for Mr. Mertersacker, we would have been long lost in the defense. Vermaelen is my permanent choice for LB with Per and Koscielny in the middle because he is better than our present LBs, but is weaker than our in-form CBs. I'd put him there until Santos returns--who doesn't have great positioning strength but his crosses, forward runs, and interceptions put Walcott to shame. We would do a lot better playing him and Gervinho on the flanks, with Arshavin in Ramsey's place. Oh wait... :wenger


Arsene isnt a mere employee though. He has trancended the board and they see him as their boss not the other way round. 
I like Vermaelen out at left back he doesnt venture forward much which helps us because it keeps us with the cover from the counter attack as we always have Per, Kos and verm back.

What id like to see is
szcz
sag per kos tv
--coq-- song 
Gerv--Arsha--Santos
-----RVP

While that has the problem of Arshavin and RVp both wanting to play in the same place i think it has alot more balance to it than what is currently being played. But obviously we have no per kos or santos this weekend.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

How long is Koscielny out for?


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

At least there's Djourou to save the day.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Come on, the board can't see an employee as their boss. That's ridiculous. They _can,_ but as long as that employee isn't serving their own benefits, it won't happen. At present, Wenger's "accomplishments" are matching the board's expectations. I'd like to add: they are far exceeding the board's ambition because you ought to remember that this is the same board that publicly stated that the failure to qualify for the CL won't be a big deal for Arsenal and won't be seen as a failure. It is true that the board won't sack him that easily for all the accomplishments during his first 9 years in the club, but stating his transcendental dominance over the board is being naive.

That would be my line-up too and I'd rotate Le Coq with Arteta because Arteta is a fine passer and holder of the ball. The Milan game was an exception and I'm hoping it won't happen again.


Edit:

Kosh and Per out leaves us with little chance tomorrow. This is ridiculous. Just when we have Sagna back, our two in-form CBs are out. Just wow.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

come on monovulution


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> Come on, the board can't see an employee as their boss. That's ridiculous. They _can,_ but as long as that employee isn't serving their own benefits, it won't happen. At present, Wenger's "accomplishments" are matching the board's expectations. I'd like to add: they are far exceeding the board's ambition because you ought to remember that this is the same board that publicly stated that the failure to qualify for the CL won't be a big deal for Arsenal and won't be seen as a failure. It is true that the board won't sack him that easily for all the accomplishments during his first 9 years in the club, but stating his transcendental dominance over the board is being naive.
> 
> That would be my line-up too and I'd rotate Le Coq with Arteta because Arteta is a fine passer and holder of the ball. The Milan game was an exception and I'm hoping it won't happen again.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Kosh and Per out leaves us with little chance tomorrow. This is ridiculous. Just when we have Sagna back, our two in-form CBs are out. Just wow.


Everything that happens at Arsenal is a result of Arsene Wengers choices. You seem to forget for 3 years he was Cheif Executive as well as Manager untill he alone chose to hire Ivan Gazidis. So now Arsene Wenger hired his OWN direct boss. not hard to see who's really incharge.

Your right that the board dont give a toss though they get their £12M payout to split every season so they dont care either way. Wenger could shit on a small child on the centre circle at kickoff and they still wouldnt be arsed what he does as long as he keeps that wage bill under the turnover.



BkB Hulk said:


> How long is Koscielny out for?


unknown at minute


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> "There are several clubs that interest me in England and Arsenal is really a part," Hazard told Foot Sport magazine. "Of course, it's always more fun when the football is beautiful. In addition, at Arsenal, there is a French coach and French players, as well as my compatriot Thomas Vermaelen."


http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...-hazard-reveals-arsenal-move-ambition?cc=5739

If Arsenal were smart, they'd act fast and get a deal done before the end of the season.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Gunner14 said:


> nah thats only used to miss meaningless matches like carling cup finals.


You better hope the players don't consider a 0-4, minimal hope, second leg as meaningless, or it could end up 0-8 on aggregate.

How you can have such an over the top scathing attitude about Arsenal and come out with things like this makes me think you can't be serious, or you're a Spurs fan or something. You're saying that it's okay for the players to not give a shit in certain matches, yet you expect Arsenal to win the league. :


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

big per has had surgery to reconstruct ligaments in his ankle. quite a bit more serious than before.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Gunner14 said:


> nah thats only used to miss meaningless matches like carling cup finals.


So, that's the 2nd leg at The Emirates you'll be missing then?

8*D


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ummm, Hazard wanted to move to Spurs? Now, he's talking about Arsenal? If all of this is true, I think he's screaming to the two Spanish giants to sign him.

However, if it's genuine, Arsenal can't find themselves in a better situation here.


Edit:

Sucks for Per. I hope he recovers well.

At the Emirates, Ramsey is going to score 4 goals to take the tie to extra time. Bank on it! (Y)


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If that means Djourou is in Arsenal's defence for the rest of the season, then wave bye-bye to Champions League, Arsenal fans. Seriously.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

well with kos injured their defence is in trouble (once again)


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Djourou was actually decent before last season. Maybe he can get that form back playing alongside Vermaelen.

Maybe not as well.

It's a case of maybe.

Maybe.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Djourou sucks. Should have been sent away years ago.

Arsenal will not sign Hazard. Not a chance.


----------



## RockCold

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Djourou sucks. Should have been sent away years ago.
> 
> Arsenal will not sign Hazard. Not a chance.


Djourou was actually decent last season, this season however, you just know he's going to do something stupid. I would rather play Song CB and play Coqulien in midfield than Djourou at the back.

Hazard is just being a prick. He has said he would like to join Real Madrid, Arsenal, Tottenham and Barcelona. He just wants a bidding war.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

on hazard

spurs: apparently the most likely, dont see why. bale is just as good, used to playing in the premier league and wouldnt cost 40 mil
chelsea; avb have said they're out of the race. alright
arsenal: not paying 40 mil for a player
city: we dont play wingers
barca/madrid: could pay the fee, dont need him, never stopped them before
united: could possibly afford him, seem set on gaitan, dont really need more wingers as they already have nani/valenica.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Guardiola will be buying at the end of the season, no question. Squad was far too small this season and he won't make that mistake again. Also seems to be some fatigue there, both physical and mental. I definitely expect a CB and another striker (RVP please?) at the very least. Don't want Hazard though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



RockCold said:


> Hazard is just being a prick. He has said he would like to join Real Madrid, Arsenal, Tottenham and Barcelona. He just wants a bidding war.


Nothinh wrong with that. Means he gets a bigger sign on fee. This is their job, it's not just about playing the game, it's about looking out for themselves as well.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hazard won't have the balls to go to the premier league. He'll end up in Spain, no doubt. :bron3


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Fishing for the best deal for Lille. Prick to cheap hoes (Arsenal), heaven for Lille. They can find the most suitable replacement. Hope he goes to Spurs, when watching their games as a neutral, Hazard/VDV/Modric/Bale = fantastic.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Guardiola will be buying at the end of the season, no question. Squad was far too small this season and he won't make that mistake again. Also seems to be some fatigue there, both physical and mental. I definitely expect a CB and another striker (RVP please?) at the very least. Don't want Hazard though.


Which CB would you like to see?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

also not sure how much lille would want to do with arsenal after the chu young thievery.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Kiz said:


> on hazard
> 
> spurs: apparently the most likely, dont see why. bale is just as good, used to playing in the premier league and wouldnt cost 40 mil
> *chelsea; avb have said they're out of the race. alright
> *arsenal: not paying 40 mil for a player
> city: we dont play wingers
> barca/madrid: could pay the fee, dont need him, never stopped them before
> united: could possibly afford him, seem set on gaitan, dont really need more wingers as they already have nani/valenica.


That makes no fucking sense

1) We can afford him
2) We need him
3) He'll start for sure
4) We're rebuilding a younger team

Logically on paper, we should be in the top running to sign him.

Though judging by his media comments, either he likes wenger (who wont pay for him) or just wants to get Real and Barca's attention. In which case we'll gladly take Ozil or Di Maria or Sahin off Madrid's hands


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

pretty sure avb's full of shit/not real story. one of those two. sturridge isnt a winger, and despises playing as one, and with only a year left on his contract chelsea need to start playing him as a striker. kalou is serviceable, malouda is dogshit. hazard makes so much sense of chelsea it's ridiculous.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:troll

I'm getting ever so excited for the game tomorrow.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

AVB might not even be there at the end of the season.

Even if he is, since when was the manager at Chelsea in charge of transfers? :terry



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Which CB would you like to see?


Anyone but Adil Rami.

Would love Thiago Silva or Mats Hummels. The former is better but the latter just has so much swag.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I think Arsene would put Song in the CB role and start Le Coq in the middle with Arteta. There is no way Djourou can be our starting CB with the race for top-4. If he starts, we're screwed. Vermaelen hasn't been in the best of form himself and playing Djourou alongside him would be a disaster.

On Chelsea, I respect AVB for showing some spine against so called Chelsea seniors such as Lampard, Terry, etc. It's about time. AVB's future depends on the CL tie against Napoli. If Chelsea advance to the QFs, that's his lifeline temporarily. I expect Chelsea to reach the SFs of the CL this season. There is no way two Italian teams are fucking both the remaining English teams. Right?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If Chelsea lose to Birmingham City I'll write AVB's P45 form myself.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> I think Arsene would put Song in the CB role and start Le Coq in the middle with Arteta. There is no way Djourou can be our starting CB with the race for top-4. If he starts, we're screwed. Vermaelen hasn't been in the best of form himself and playing Djourou alongside him would be a disaster.
> 
> On Chelsea, I respect AVB for showing some spine against so called Chelsea seniors such as Lampard, Terry, etc. It's about time. AVB's future depends on the CL tie against Napoli. If Chelsea advance to the QFs, that's his lifeline temporarily. I expect Chelsea to reach the SFs of the CL this season. There is no way two Italian teams are fucking both the remaining English teams. Right?


out of whats fit i think best possible 11 would include playing djouoru. a backline of sagna djourou song verma gives me slighter less worries than sagna song verma gibbs.

out of the two we know Djourou can actually have a good game once every blue moon whereas gibbs just cant stay stood up and makes 2 mistakes per half while djourou will just usually make 1 mistake per game. but im expecting stubborness to take over and we'll get something ridiculous like 
coquelin djourou verma gibbs.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> That makes no fucking sense
> 
> 1) We can afford him
> 2) We need him
> 3) He'll start for sure
> 4) We're rebuilding a younger team
> 
> *Logically on paper, we should be in the top running to sign him.*
> 
> Though judging by his media comments, either he likes wenger (who wont pay for him) or just wants to get Real and Barca's attention. In which case we'll gladly take Ozil or Di Maria or Sahin off Madrid's hands


Nope. Because like Arsenal there is no guarantee we can offer him Champions League football.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> There is no way two Italian teams are fucking both the remaining English teams. Right?


Wrong. I think Napoli will beat up on Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Depends. If we play a low line with Terry back, and drogba, ramires and essien are out there we're not a team to be underestimated

Seriously, thank god ramires is back so soon.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It should be a good game but both teams are in mixed form it's so tough to call. Chelsea won't get ripped like Arselol did though. Hopefully it'll be a cracking tie.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Napololi to beat Chelolsea


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The Mirror and The Mail are reporting Vidic could be back for the last few games of the season, would be brilliant if true


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Doubt he'd be able to get match sharp.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> The Mirror and The Mail are reporting Vidic could be back for the last few games of the season, would be brilliant if true


:mark:










SHALL NOT PASS


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> Depends. If we play a low line with Terry back, and drogba, ramires and essien are out there we're not a team to be underestimated
> 
> Seriously, thank god ramires is back so soon.


Drogba hasn't been much better than Torres in some games. He looks like he hardly cares, so it depends which Drogba shows up.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

No United match this weekend, Nooooooo.

Hopefully Birmingham, Sunderland or Brighton can provide a few laughs at least.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

we teach them well here. incredibly smart and hilarious :side:


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










might have been posted here already


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Don't think it was posted, but I saw it a couple of weeks ago. Pretty funny still.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



BkB Hulk said:


> Drogba hasn't been much better than Torres in some games. He looks like he hardly cares, so it depends which Drogba shows up.


It depends. He was in good form in the African cup (penalty aside). And he lately came out in defence of AVB.

Not to mention, hes a great big time player. When the chips are down he can out in an inspirational performance. like against Valencia


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

No Lukaku at all today. Fucking hell.

Starting XI: Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Luiz, Bertrand; Ramires, Mikel, Meireles; Sturridge, Torres, Mata.
Subs: Hilario, Bosingwa, Essien, Lampard, Malouda, Kalou, Drogba.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Torres starting. :suarez1


----------



## God™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Mikel and Meireles. Fuck me.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



King Kenny said:


> Torres starting. :suarez1


:torres


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Meireles and Mikel is a poor midfield. 

Essien should be starting.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Keep a very close eye on it :side:

http://hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We're playing Birmingham, no offence to them, but Mikel and Meireles should do a job. The important game is Tuesday, not today. I couldn't give a shit about the FA Cup. All I care for is 4th and a good showing in the CL.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

birmingham get a 0-0 draw please.

draw in that game, sunderland winning and over 2.5 goals in everton/blackpool = $140 from a $5 bet. :torres1


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

when will Chelsea stop buying players off us and ruining them? Benayoun, Torres, Meireles, who's next? :troll


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Cmon blues !!

AVB will no doubt be sacked today if they dont get through.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> when will Chelsea stop buying players off us and ruining them? Benayoun, Torres, Meireles, who's next? :troll












It's written for them to boss shit next season & Then get sold off in the 2013 Summer deadline day :troll


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Cmon blues !!
> 
> AVB will no doubt be sacked today if they dont get through.


He will not be sacked 3 days before our Champions League game.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> No Lukaku at all today. Fucking hell.
> 
> Starting XI: Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Luiz, Bertrand; Ramires, Mikel, Meireles; Sturridge, Torres, Mata.
> Subs: Hilario, Bosingwa, Essien, Lampard, Malouda, Kalou, Drogba.


mikel starting :suarez2

i like this sport section, it is much better than the wrestling section.

(Y)



Joel said:


> He will not be sacked 3 days before our Champions League game.


tbh, he should not be sacked, it is not his fault that chelsea does not have good players(aside from mata, ramires, strurridge, essien, and drogba but drogba is not as good as he was before though, but he is still good)

edit: lol, chelsea losing 1-0 and mata misses a pk


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

That is what I get for putting Mata in my dream team.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Mata missed a penalty?

Someone get me my rope, its time to hang myself


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lol chelsea


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## God™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It's sad that Luiz looks like our best attacking threat.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



God™ said:


> It's sad that Luiz looks like our best attacking threat.


:torres

Can't see this remaining the same. Drogba to come on and change things.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

so sad to see how much torres has declined, comapared to his time at liverpool to now is a huge difference, it is just sad, and he is only 27 right now


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

drogba to come on soon. maybe even FAT FRANK


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

And Chelsea equalise. It's ok for now Chelsea fans. You can breath again


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i cant breathe. i hung myself


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Get in there. I'd almost feel like routing for Brum City if their fans hadn't been so unbearable recently.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> i cant breathe. i hung myself


:lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao @ the reaction to the final whistle.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

1 - 1 great result.










Someone needs to add ' deal with it' to this gif.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

YES. YES. WE TIED AGAINST BIRMINGHAM

Napoli! We comin for you *****!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> YES. YES. WE TIED AGAINST BIRMINGHAM
> 
> Napoli! We comin for you *****!


:terry

Can actually see Chelsea beating Napoli, just because no one is expecting it now.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:torres


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I can't make up a great starting 11 from Chelsea's squad whichever way I look.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

When will :torres score a a goal, cant see chelsea winning napoli, i think napoli will beat them,


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Cech 

??? - Ivanovic - Terry(?) - Cole

Lampard - Ramires - Essien 

Sturridge - Drogba (?) - Mata

Something like that is the best I can think off tbh.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

move ivanovic out right...bring back CARVALHO


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I was gonna put him on the right but then who goes into the centre with Tery out of Bosingwa, Cahill & Luiz :lmao. Wow Chelsea need another CB


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Cech

Ivanovic - Cahill - Terry - Cole

Lampard - Ramires - Essien

Sturridge - Drogba - Mata

would be solid enough. Or you could go with Lukaku up front as a target man, he needs the gametime.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea need a friggin striker. Or put Sturridge in the middle (EHHH) and get a winger. Get a goalkeeper too.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Chelsea need a friggin striker. Or put Sturridge in the middle (EHHH) and get a winger. Get a goalkeeper too.


Courtois is supposedly a gun keeper so they don't need a keeper. they do need wingers though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Only thing that worries me with Courtois is that if he gets to used to La Liga, he may struggle with crosses when he comes over. Apparently he wants a loan in England next season though.

I'd rather he started at Chelsea next season, but I doubt Cech will be dropped, so I hope he goes out on loan to a Europa League club. Someone like... Wait... Someone like us!


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The 4-3-3 isn't working for Chelsea because they don't have proper wingers. Mata should be playing behind the striker and I think Chelsea will do a lot better playing two strikers up front (Sturridge and Torres/Drogba). Ancelotti tried two strikers in the middle when he used the diamond formation and it didn't work well. With Mata at the top, I think it could work.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> The 4-3-3 isn't working for Chelsea because they don't have proper wingers. Mata should be playing behind the striker and I think Chelsea will do a lot better playing two strikers up front (Sturridge and Torres/Drogba). Ancelotti tried two strikers in the middle when he used the diamond formation and it didn't work well. With Mata at the top, I think it could work.


Yeah, I mentioned last week that I wouldn't mind to see a diamond formation, or the 4-2-3-1. We know Cole will always be up and down and Ivanovic is no slouch at attacking at all. So We'd still get width from time to time. 4-2-3-1 would be another formation to get Mata where he needs to be. Plus, Kalou would allow us to keep the width on the left, even if I am not a fan of him.

Cech
Ivanovic Cahill Terry Cole
Essien
Ramires Lampard
Mata
Drogba Sturridge

Cech
Ivanovic Cahill Terry Cole
Essien Ramires
Sturridge Mata Kalou
Drogba​


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Is there anyone at this game? So many pink seats.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Coquelin injured. 

What do Arsenal do to their players honestly?

LOL SQUIL


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Squillaci. Things clearly turning around for Wenger.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Squillaci :mark:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ramsey looks injured too.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Zigic is gunna terrorise Luiz in the replay at St. Andrews.

If Andy is still in charge by then i expect a Brum win.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

God I hope Sunderland can win this. It's wide open with Spurs, Chelsea & Liverpool the only top teams left, and they're both inconsistent to say the least. I'd love Spurs or a Sunderland or Everton to win it. Then again, anyone but Arsenal will do for me.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

RICHARDSON


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

RICHARDSON

good finish

edit: actually a deflection


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Horrendous display again. I'm not surprised. We are literally playing with 10 men, with Ramsey on the pitch. Once again, nether Arsene nor the players learn anything after the hammering at Milan. God, I am lost because the problem is so obvious, yet Wenger goes ahead and makes the SAME mistake over and over again.




Joel said:


> Yeah, I mentioned last week that I wouldn't mind to see a diamond formation, or the 4-2-3-1. We know Cole will always be up and down and Ivanovic is no slouch at attacking at all. So We'd still get width from time to time. 4-2-3-1 would be another formation to get Mata where he needs to be. Plus, Kalou would allow us to keep the width on the left, even if I am not a fan of him.
> 
> Cech
> Ivanovic Cahill Terry Cole
> Essien
> Ramires Lampard
> Mata
> Drogba Sturridge
> 
> Cech
> Ivanovic Cahill Terry Cole
> Essien Ramires
> Sturridge Mata Kalou
> Drogba​


I think the diamond formation would work very well, especially since it would give Sturridge the chance to play as a striker and he is in better form than Drogba and Torres. The role of Mata is crucial to Chelsea's success and thus far, he has been poorly utilized by AVB. I agree about 4-2-3-1 too.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Roy Keane complaining about the Arsenal players wearing gloves and saying it sends out a negative message, what a fucking moron. Chiles, Keane and Townsend, and adverts during England goals, I hate ITV coverage.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> Is there anyone at this game? So many pink seats.



I know, its weird because I always used to remember us selling out the North Stand first all the time too. 20 quid isn't bad for a cup game against Arsenal too, id be there if it wasn't for uni.

Good first half though, Coq going off really seemed to help us as we started off very poorly but we grew into it. Cattermole being back is awesome and some of his pressing and breaking up of their play has been so useful and clearly was missed last weekend. Hopefully Campbell gets on in the second half since I think we can really exploit the Djourou/Squillaci back two pairing and another goal is an absolute must given RVP is on the pitch and they've went close a couple times. Nice to see Richardson get a goal too since he tends to go unnoticed sometimes for his incredibly work rate at left back. Not entirely confident we can hold onto this lead but hopefully we've learnt from last week and can hold out.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Real men don't wear gloves:terry


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> God I hope Sunderland can win this. It's wide open with Spurs, Chelsea & Liverpool the only top teams left, and they're both inconsistent to say the least. I'd love Spurs or a Sunderland or Everton to win it. Then again, anyone but Arsenal will do for me.


Are you a Spurs fan?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Nige is a Blackburn fan


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao Squilacci off


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Not even watching this game. Too busy watching Bayern sucking 8*D


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

hes shit and arsenal are shit, knew i should of betted against us


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

To borrow a line from Football Manager.......This Arsenal team look completely bereft of confidence.

Its gonna be a whole lot fucking worse when RVP leaves which looks more and more like an inevitability now. 

Every year the same shit happens and AW does fuck all to correct it. Its too frustrating to watch now.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Arsenal on the verge of CRISIS.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Another trophyless campaign for Arsenal.

Poor Ox, Feel sorry for him.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Oh dear....


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Damn. Would have preferred that did not happen to AOC.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

TOO CRUEL. 

I don't even find it funny, that's painful for Ox. I feel so bad for the lad, he doesn't deserve that.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

REDEMPTION FOR GUNNER

Chamberlain has been horrid to be fair.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Arsenal :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao 
:martin MONVOLUTION


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wenger is coping so much abuse.

You can only do so much with what you have.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Quite depressing, this.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The Arsenal of 07/8 wouldn't be losing this game!

Oh well, another year goes by with fuck all to add to the trophy cabinet.:lmao


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Does this mean that sunderland are better than Milan aswell ?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I expect Gunner to be eating a KFC because well, he don't do cup games does he.....


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The sad thing is that even with this and the prospect of another trophyless season beckoning, it probably still isnt going to force AW's hand in the transfer market.

Oh well, at least Leicester City are going to be in the last eight. Day hasnt been a complete disappointment footballing wise.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

You honestly think Kroenke is gunna spend money on the squad ?

There's nothing wenger can do until he gets rid of the deadwood.

He has to get the high earners out.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

OH MY GOD 

8*D

:troll


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> The sad thing is that even with this and the prospect of another trophyless season beckoning, it probably still isnt going to force AW's hand in the transfer market.


Yep. The stupid cunt's so stubborn despite his long term project clearly failing. 7 years of fuck all to show for his transfer policy says it all. They've never looked like winning the title or the Champions League with the exception of 2006 when they were unlucky.

The problem is that there are too many deluded fans living in the past who think the sun shine's out of his arse and have their heads up there to see past the glory years. Some are turning this year and see what the neutrals can.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

 hopefully we don't get a hard draw next round, I'd actually like to go to Wembley.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Cliffy Byro said:


> You honestly think Kroenke is gunna spend money on the squad ?
> 
> *There's nothing wenger can do until he gets rid of the deadwood.*
> 
> He has to get the high earners out.


Complete tosh. He has the funds at his disposal, he just doesnt want to spend.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If it wasn't obvious before, it is now. Arsene needs to LEAVE. Oh and what's up with the Blackburn fan consistently bashing Arsenal ?? Your team hasn't done anything for years except fighting to stay in the PL, shut the fuck up.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Nige is a cool cat, leave him alone. Just because Arsenal have nothing to cheer about 8*D

*No Pun Intended


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I didn't even watch the game. Hopefully Stringer and Gunner did would like to see what they thought of it.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Gunner = KFC Munching

Stringer = read sky sports and a espn review of the game, puts on his townsend head and berates anyone who disagrees with his stupid theories.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wenger is clueless. Just sits there on the touchline and says nothing. No tactical changes, no encouragement, fuck all.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

How do we know the owners aren't withholding all the clubs revenue ?


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Cliffy Byro said:


> How do we know the owners aren't withholding all the clubs revenue ?


If he is making bids of £35 million for Mario Goetze, then clearly transfer funds are not as scarce at the Emirates as most tend to think.

I agree that the likes of Arshavin, Rosicky and Squllaci do need to be shipped out as they are deadwood, probably on ridiculous money without contributing a whole lot to the team. I just dont buy this assertion that AW has very little to spend in his transfer kitty each season and is as skint as some think.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wow, just gets worse and worse for Arsenal, reminds me of last season when they went out of 3 competitions and were effectively out of the title race within the space of a few weeks except this time they've been put out of 2 competitions in 3 days. Never thought I would say this but it's time for Wenger to leave.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Did RVP score?

No?

What about Thierry, did he save them at the end again?

Wait, he's gone again?

Ah, so Arsenal must've lost then.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Fun fact: We have lost 5 of the last 6 games Aaron Ramsey has started and drew the other game against Bolton of all teams. The last two games we've won: Ramsey didn't start either. He score in one as a sub and that is what he is best at: being a sub.

The board may have tied Arsene's hands with transfers, but the board doesn't force Wenger to start underperforming players such as Ramsey. The board certainly doesn't force Wenger to play our most creative player (Arshavin) out of position and the board doesn't force Wenger to stick to one formation no matter who we are playing.

We have a good team. We can still do well. We can always play with two strikers up front as we did today in the second half. It shouldn't be an exception. There is only so much van Persie can do. I'm an Arsene believer, but you have to admit: we've lost the past many games because of tactical errors. The game in Milan may have been an exception but any big team comes out of such games strongly and sends a message in the next. Arsenal just lost 2-0 and played horrendously.

It was a dismal showing and in the span of a week, we're out of the CL and the FA Cup. This seems to be repeating every year. Every year...

Our defense was pretty good today. The problem was the non-existent midfield and no link-up play from either of our two wingers. It says a lot when Djourou was one of the better players on the pitch. Sagna and Djourou did well and Song was the only player who looked like he could deliver a pass to the box.

Another major problem we have is our inability to score goals from corners, freekicks, long range, and aerially. It becomes so predictable when the only manner of goals is "pass to van Persie in the box." If the opposition team parks the bus, we are screwed because we can't score in any other manner.

And, I've heard some fans say that it was a positive for Arsenal to be out of the CL because now we can focus on the league. I've never heard more crap before. We want to qualify for the CL for what if we're happy being eliminated so early in the tournament?


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Not really related, but I'm assuming Leeds will be in the Prem next season because it seems Warnock's mere presence can make us come from two goals down to win 3-2. So, er, see you guys in next year's thread 8*D

#WARvolution Shep


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



JakeC_91 said:


> Nige is a cool cat, leave him alone. Just because Arsenal have nothing to cheer about 8*D
> 
> *No Pun Intended


Where was the pun?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lolxlade-Chamberlain :troll


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Doesn't matter we are still in Champions League and can still win the league mathematically.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Fabregas said:


> Doesn't matter we are still in Champions League and can still win the league mathematically.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We can't win the League mathematically. Probability disagrees.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The only way Arsenal will be in the Champions League next year is if they win the thing this year.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Honestly can't call 4th. I'll still go for Chelsea, they can't be this bad forever.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Big_Man said:


> The only way Arsenal will be in the Champions League next year is if they win the thing this year.


Not true. Chelsea, Newcastle and Liverpool are just as inconsistent.

I used inconsistent, but I think shit is more apt.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

^ Yeah probably right. We are actually quite consistent; usually win at home, any away game south of Birmingham and we get smashed. 

And just so it happens, 2 home games in a row to put pressure on the rest. And no cup to get in the way.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I fucking knew Everton would fuck me over...damn blueshite. If they had scored one mote goal I had $140

Thank you Leeds though you won me $100 ( along with 4 other games)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chin up Gooners. Don't think many Gunners expected us to win, all too predictable. I don't feel nearly as hurt as some AFC fans, it's the FA Cup, come on. Last year the cup was important because it would have shown the way to the League Title, but there's no significance to winning the cups this year other than playing unnecessary extra games on the way to bottling it in the final, we just don't have the squad for it and it showed today after playing 3 games in a week, we were knackered. I was 10000000000x more gutted with the CL performance & result. We went through a really bad patch much worse than this at the beginning, and I said we'd still be 4th come 2012, we were, and I'm sure this team will recover. Consecutive poor results shouldn't have people losing complete perspective.

However, I was still gutted with the performance, as I said to a few mates before the game if we performed well, showed fight and determination and went out I wouldn't be that bothered, but the performance was very poor, we showed none of what we wanted to see. People expecting us to defend well are being unreasonable, we had a different defensive line-up about 4 times today, if you don't have consistency in defence then you're not going far, it's a miracle that we have defended generally OK over the season with such an ambiguous line up every week (mainly due to Kos).

Injuries are a worry. Shite pitches have cost us the services of Per for the season, Kos til the NLD, Coquelin for at least a month, Ramsey for a time I don't know and Squilacci being injured, well.. not much really, couldn't care less to be brutally honest, not that I wish an injury on him though.

I love it how media, AFC fans/opposition fans say Arsenal don't have the squad all season, then you go out of competitions and they act like it's a disaster and they can't believe it. I knew it was coming, everyone should too. The papers saying we're in crisis as usual, yes, it's been a couple of really bad performances but writing us off and calling for Wenger's head is utterly ridiculous, last time that happened we went on a fantastic run, never write us off. Also find it hilarious people saying RvP is definitely going were probably the ones saying we should sell him a year ago because he was always injured, get a grip! I wouldn't say any club is in crisis, but the closest are definitely Chelsea. All sorts going on with Roman turning up at the training ground, fans chanting for Mourinho and general poor results stretching back the whole season. I sort of feel sorry for AVB (even though some of his decisions, with the press and with the team have been god awful), he couldn't really turn this job down with the enormity of it, but the players he has don't fit what he wants to play whatsoever, from back to front. Terry being the perfect example earlier in the season with the high line fiasco, nowhere near intelligent enough of a defender to play that role. And all this with spending huge amounts of cash that Arsenal could only dream of...

In the race for 4th, we're taking abuse from all angles, but I think 'Pool and Chels fans forget we're above them. It won't be who the best who finishes 4th, it will be the one who fucks up the least, and Chelsea don't show any signing of stopping nor do 'Pool (who don't fuck up per se, but don't capitalise on any results and are usually god awful going forward) Arsenal have been very poor since start of Jan. Shocking that Arsenal are 4th on recent performances, but that's how the season is likely to end IMO, I'm still dreaming of the day Wilshere is back in the line up and the defence is reasonable fixated and not changed every week. Next few weeks make or break. I won't be half as calm as I am now if we lose to the scum on our own patch again... Hopefully with no distractions now, focus solely on league, get players fit, keep them fit and pick the results up.

Credit to SAFC though, played the perfect game against us, pressed us all the time and organised in defence, not much to fault them.


Food for though though, is possession slowly becoming less important in today's football? We had a lot of possession today and went backwards and sideways, if Arsenal are pressed throughout the game, we won't win 99% of the time, the same is evident in Spain - look at Barca being comparatively pretty poor to last season. Yes, Madrid have lots of possession but they have the perfect mix of retaining possession and being direct, and they are by far the best team to watch right now. We had this but obviously on a lower note during our good run where we were extremely direct and we won games, but I guess that was with fit full backs which is huge in today's game, but since the beginning of January we have been a carbon copy of last year in the 2nd half of the season, endless passing with no direction or drive. I don't think a change of personnel will do fuck all, the APPROACH needs to be changed unless we go back to what we did earlier in season's tactics, and bring in players to suit that style of play, who can be direct when needed but also stretch teams and retain the ball. Football's constantly changing, and Wenger isn't moving with the times at the moment. Possession still obviously very important, but if you don't have the drive and a clinical attitude it's meaningless. Most of the top teams have possession, but creation and finishing still reigns king, whereas Arsenal teams in the past have scraped results purely on grounds of keeping the ball. Just an interesting point I read today.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea will probably get fourth tbh. Have the guys to take them through the rough patch in Fat Frank, Didier, Essien & :terry. 

Arsenal - One man team 
Liverpool - Great Defence. Cannot score to save our lifes
Newcastle - Surprise entrant but can't seem to penetrate it enough. Only really see A Europa league spot.

Edit

@Stringer. Yes you guys are fourth but I mean your only what 4 points ahead of us and 1 point ahead of Newcastle. Hell your only 4th ahead of Chelsea because you have scored a few more goals than them. Nothing to get too uppity about just yet. Plus I don't think people are upset because your out of the FA Cup but rather that your now defo gonna go 7 seasons without a trophy which is pretty damn bad. 

Do agree though that the race for fourth at this stage will basically be down to the team that fucks up the least.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



D'Angelo said:


> Food for though though, is possession slowly becoming less important in today's football? We had a lot of possession today and went backwards and sideways, if Arsenal are pressed throughout the game, we won't win 99% of the time, the same is evident in Spain - look at Barca being comparatively pretty poor to last season. Yes, Madrid have lots of possession but they have the perfect mix of retaining possession and being direct, and they are by far the best team to watch right now. We had this but obviously on a lower note during our good run where we were extremely direct and we won games, but I guess that was with fit full backs which is huge in today's game, but since the beginning of January we have been a carbon copy of last year in the 2nd half of the season, endless passing with no direction or drive. I don't think a change of personnel will do fuck all, the APPROACH needs to be changed unless we go back to what we did earlier in season's tactics, and bring in players to suit that style of play, who can be direct when needed but also stretch teams and retain the ball. Football's constantly changing, and Wenger isn't moving with the times at the moment. Possession still obviously very important, but if you don't have the drive and a clinical attitude it's meaningless. Most of the top teams have possession, but creation and finishing still reigns king, whereas Arsenal teams in the past have scraped results purely on grounds of keeping the ball. Just an interesting point I read today.


Interesting point but I don't agree with it. Keeping possession of the ball is crucial, whilst you create as many chances as you probably would lets say...playing on the break, retention of the ball in itself stops the opposition from creating a lot (CL final against Man Utd - great example) and more importantly completely wears them down chasing the ball. You use Barcelona as an example, they scored so many goals and picked up so many points in the last 30 minutes of matches last season just because teams were exhausted both mentally and physically from chasing the ball around for so long. Teams haven't figured them out, but have at least realised that parking the bus is suicide as eventually a piece of magic will come from someone, usually Messi or Iniesta. Leverkusen is the best example of this, they realised at half time and went from looking pathetic in the first half to a good team being ultimately overwhelmed by a better team in the second half.

The reason Barcelona look comparatively poor compared to last season is for many reasons other than that - a bad pre season resulting in a lot of injuries, Villa and Pedro in particular both out of form and/or injured for most of the season. Iniesta is the catalyst of the team's attacking play and has missed too many games. Pique below par. Alves not tracking back enough and leaving Puyol exposed to 2v1's on the break. Messi left to do all the work up front and consequently looking lethargic at times. The use of the 3-4-3 formation. Strange selection choices like playing Masch-Roberto-Thiago on an icy pitch away from home against a physically imposing Osasuna side, Busquets being used at CB (which resulted in several errors and didn't last long, he's been superb since going back to sitting in front of the defence), Keita randomly used against some of the better La Liga teams, Adriano getting any game time at all, and Cesc not knowing what to do at times due to being played in different positions every time he plays. Complacency against the lower teams - and it IS complacency, you only have to look at how Barcelona still always bring it in the big games.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Woooooooo. WE SUCK!









(the least)


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The only thing I'm still questioning is why did Squallici get taken off? He wasn't injured or anything......


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

because hes terrible

then again, if wenger took out everyone terrible then hed just be left with RVP on the pitch and the goalie whatshisface


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

So wait Squallici wasn't injured or anything when he got subbed back off? What the fuck Arsene :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao Arsene must be stupid though he played FLAPIANSKI instead of SCHEZKNEE


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

no per = no champions league. Verma and Kos cant play together and we'll end up falling down the table.

i hope 2day is squillaci's last game for us.

Wilshere coming back will offer nothing for the side. He'll be a slight improvment on rosicknote and the running on empty Ramsey but jack Wilshere isnt the cleverest of players he's not really going to add anything in the final 3rd which is what we lack. his 3 assists in 35 games last season show that. 

RVP looks like he needs a rest. Which is bad. After we get beat by Spurs and then Liverpool and get beat again by Milan it will be hard to see how we can pick ourselves up for the remaining games. 

Ill be surprised if we get anymore than 63 points this season.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

such a mess.

motherfucking awful.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wait, so what role does Wilshere play again?

If he's not creative then what's Arsenal's creative force? Arteta? I mean hes good but hes just a workhorse


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Gunner14 said:


> no per = no champions league. Verma and Kos cant play together and we'll end up falling down the table.
> 
> i hope 2day is squillaci's last game for us.
> 
> *Wilshere coming back will offer nothing for the side.* He'll be a slight improvment on rosicknote and the running on empty Ramsey but jack Wilshere isnt the cleverest of players he's not really going to add anything in the final 3rd which is what we lack. his 3 assists in 35 games last season show that.
> 
> RVP looks like he needs a rest. Which is bad. After we get beat by Spurs and then Liverpool and get beat again by Milan it will be hard to see how we can pick ourselves up for the remaining games.
> 
> Ill be surprised if we get anymore than 63 points this season.


Fighting spirit and passing accuracy.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao at arsenal, what is wrong with chelsea and arsenal, they have declined a lot, if liverpool could be more consistent, especially against small teams, they could get the 4th place. i doubt they will since against small teams, they are very incosistent.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I wish we drew Spurs, so that we could have at least lost to a credible team. If we lose to Birmingham in the replay, it's going to be embarrassing and morale crushing, but I don't really want to win, as we need to just concentrate on the league and trying to get past Napoli.

Trying to win a trophy is not important this season. Well, winning the Champions League is always important, but we have 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% chance of winning that. That's me being generous too. We just need 4th and then a massive clear out in the summer.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I still don't understand why AVB doesn't give Lukaku a chance, and Wenger doesn't give one to Park... He can't be worse than Walcott and Chamakh.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao Frimpong is laying into Piers Moron on twitter



also looks like Rio was at the Madrid game and obviously persuading Ronaldo to come back to United 8*D



Spoiler: spoiler


















Also rumours going round are that Suarez wants to go to watch United vs Ajax on thursday, he would be a fucking idiot if he did go


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

yeah a fucking idiot to see a team he used to play for, against the cunts he doesn't like :suarez1

also :lmao :lmao :lmao at Arsenal.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

nice myspace pic rioferdy5. maybe he'll recommend ronaldo for spurs


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



ABKiss said:


> I still don't understand why AVB doesn't give Lukaku a chance, and Wenger doesn't give one to Park... He can't be worse than Walcott and Chamakh.


I've given up trying to fathom why Wenger does the things he does. But to add more insight into how much Wenger has lost his mind, here's a few quotes from Arsenal.com in what he said about Park back in December.

:wenger "The adaptation period for him is over now so he has to come in and show he has the quality to play for us."

:wenger "I believe he has the quality. We also have Arshavin and Oxlade-Chamberlain, who is now ready to play."

:wenger "We lose Chamakh and Gervinho for January - two strikers. Maybe Chamakh has not played too many games, but he is still a security that we have. So Park has to step up."


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Possession football is still as effective as ever. 

Last season Villa and Pedro have both had terrible seasons due to injury and Cesc and Sanchez haven't filled their spot, I honestly cannot wait to have them back to full fitness. Funny seeing RVP out there today reminded me so much of Messi at Barca recently. He looked completely exhausted and in need of a rest, 

Wenger needs to go. The spirit at AFC are almost non-existant and are in dire need of a change. 

Still feel bad for AOC, kid looked gutted.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> also looks like Rio was at the Madrid game and obviously persuading Ronaldo to come back to United 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also rumours going round are that Suarez wants to go to watch United vs Ajax on thursday, he would be a fucking idiot if he did go


Don't let him go, Rio. Drag him back to Old Trafford.

Suarez is welcome to Old Trafford. He'll get dogs abuse, again, and watch his old club get dicked on.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

on possession football, just look at how it's worked for swanselona. possibly the most attractive passing game in the league.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It really will come down to who will suck less between Arsenal and Chelsea IMO. 

The good news for Arsenal is that they have Chelsea at the Emirates. As long as they don't collapse completely they should fancy themselves at home. 

Liverpool sneak 4th and I'll fucking riot.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> I've given up trying to fathom why Wenger does the things he does. But to add more insight into how much Wenger has lost his mind, here's a few quotes from Arsenal.com in what he said about Park back in December.
> 
> :wenger "The adaptation period for him is over now so he has to come in and show he has the quality to play for us."
> 
> :wenger "I believe he has the quality. We also have Arshavin and Oxlade-Chamberlain, who is now ready to play."
> 
> :wenger "We lose Chamakh and Gervinho for January - two strikers. Maybe Chamakh has not played too many games, but he is still a security that we have. So Park has to step up."


:lmao


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Can we get some more FRIMPONG quotes on what he's saying to that cunt Piers Morgan?


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EGame said:


> Possession football is still as effective as ever.
> 
> Last season Villa and Pedro have both had terrible seasons due to injury and Cesc and Sanchez haven't filled their spot, I honestly cannot wait to have them back to full fitness. Funny seeing RVP out there today reminded me so much of Messi at Barca recently. He looked completely exhausted and in need of a rest,
> 
> Wenger needs to go. The spirit at AFC are almost non-existant and are in dire need of a change.
> 
> Still feel bad for AOC, kid looked gutted.


well that depends how the team uses it, barcelona know how to use it well, but if you look at roma, they play with a lot of possesion and play attrative football, but they do not get great results, they lost to siena last week with 73 percent of possession, arsenal had 57 percent possession against milan and they got destroyed.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Gunner14 said:


> no per = no champions league. Verma and Kos cant play together and we'll end up falling down the table.
> 
> i hope 2day is squillaci's last game for us.
> 
> Wilshere coming back will offer nothing for the side. He'll be a slight improvment on rosicknote and the running on empty Ramsey but jack Wilshere isnt the cleverest of players he's not really going to add anything in the final 3rd which is what we lack. his 3 assists in 35 games last season show that.
> 
> RVP looks like he needs a rest. Which is bad. After we get beat by Spurs and then Liverpool and get beat again by Milan it will be hard to see how we can pick ourselves up for the remaining games.
> 
> Ill be surprised if we get anymore than 63 points this season.


This.

I can see us finishing about 7th this season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It's actually getting to the point where I'm not really enjoying Arsenal's failings. Last year when Birmingham beat them in the final, it was a good laugh. But this year, getting raped by Milan and brushed aside by Sunderland today, a little funny but meh. Apparently you can have too much of a good thing.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Renegade™;11038731 said:


> Can we get some more FRIMPONG quotes on what he's saying to that cunt Piers Morgan?


*Frimpong*
@piersmorgan Stop chatting soo much rubbish you. UNO nothing about football u sit behind ur laptop nd just talk utter rubbish

*Piers Morgan*
@Frimpong26AFC Oh really, Mr Frimpon? Well truth hurts, sunshine. And I'm not afraid to tell it. (you can't even get in THIS #Arsenal team)

*Frimpong*
@piersmorgan just don't bring ur ugly face to the emirates cus we as Arsenal are sick and tired of ur abuse towards players and coach

@piersmorgan we don't need ur support u better of reading script leave the football to ppl that no about it. Wasteman

*Piers Morgan*
@Frimpong26AFC pipe down Junior, and go to bed. I've been following #Arsenal for 42 years - twice as long than you've been born.

*Frimpong*
@piersmorgan it still amazes me u call urself a fan? A fan don't doesn't do the things u do.the fans are the ppl that travels thousands of

@piersmorgan miles every weekend to support their team fans are the 60,000 ppl we have every sat fans don't turn their back on their team

@piersmorgan so yes piers u ain't a fan u just some big old school bully that has too much time on twitter now u go bed wake up early 2 read

*Piers Morgan*
@Frimpong26AFC Big words, big guy. I suggest you focus on improving your game - rather than abusing loyal fans. Most of whom agree with me.

*Frimpong*
@piersmorgan Loyal?? Well in football u have bad and good times the LOYAL fans are the one that remember the Good times And wait for More.

*Piers Morgan*
@Frimpong26AFC I've followed #Arsenal for 42yrs and own 4 season tickets. That entitles me to an opinion. Which is: we need a new manager.

@Frimpong26AFC you're so loyal to #Arsenal you went to Wolves. So put a DEEENNCH in it and stop pandering to the blinkered minority.

*Frimpong*
@piersmorgan when was ur last game at the emirates? Instead of the Internet. What have u ever done for Arsenal in 42 years? Nothing

*Piers Morgan*
@Frimpong26AFC I've supported them. Nothing more, nothing less. And I want us to be competitive again, not perennial losers. #Arsenal

*Frimpong*
@piersmorgan ur entitled opinion of course u r but there are ways of doing it and tellin ur 2millfollowers rubbish we don't need ain't class

*Piers Morgan*
@Frimpong26AFC you started this by abusing a diehard fan who cares about his team. That demeans you Emmanuel, and I thought better of you.

@Frimpong26AFC I genuinely believe it's time Arsene moved on, and we had fresh blood as manager. I am not alone. #Arsenal


I personally found the entire thing very embarrassing.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I have to admit. I'm Kinda on Piers side on that whole discussion. He's a cunt but he made some good points.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

@Frimpong26AFC you're so loyal to #Arsenal you went to Wolves. So put a DEEENNCH in it and stop pandering to the blinkered minority.

BERRIED


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What's this talk about it being okay because you don't have the squad for the cup competitions? You don't have Europe to worry about anymore.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Piers Morgan talking about loyalty makes me feel sick. Tarred around 35 loyal fans' with being hooligans, subsequently losing them their jobs and being banned from Arsenal for life. He's an absolute prick who doesn't deserve to lecture anyone on loyalty. 

re Wilshere, yes, he won't give us much in the final 3rd, but he'll give us drive in midfield which we have nothing of, look at City, Yaya is the only one who gives them drive which enables them to be creative and get the team up, we have no-one like that at the moment. It's not just Ramsey running on empty, it's the whole midfield, hence no drive or creativity.

re Wenger losing his job, I wouldn't be totally averse to that in the summer, but it has to be top, top quality coming in. Many candidates but only few good choices imo. Pep - great manager, but still unproven at the type of job Arsenal will provide, perfected Barca at their peak, but he did inherit a team with fabulous players entering their prime, and had a great youth system in place, with players that already knew the philosophy and didn't need to be coached in that way. However, how he manages all those huge players and egos and gets them to work so hard is something unbelievable. Having said that, he is still by a clear mile my first choice for Arsenal. He plays young players, doesn't hide anything, great footballing tactics (just as astute as Mou), if he wants a challenge when he leaves Barca, but still maintain the top level surely the best option is AFC, to restore us to our former glory, a huge project, but not possible without funds given to him. AFAIK, a lot relies on whether Tito Villianove recovers and if his relationship with Rossell sours even more. Mou would be good choice, but he doesn't really leave a sustaining impact on a club, and with a club on thin ice financially, we can't afford to spend huge amounts and be left with nothing after 2 or 3 years, (we could probably spend 150 mil, that's a self sustainable debt) Klopp non starter, he's signed with BVB. Van Gaal, another good choice, probably my 2nd choice, huge fan of his. It's one of the toughest acts to follow in Wenger, and the squad needs an overhaul, but we need to keep building season on season, not stagnating with selling players, buying players and keep changing. We need summer of investment and sustain that squad for a few years and keep everyone together. Anyways, that's the summer and this is February, a lot to go.

Disagree with Gunner on Kos/Verm, they have barely had time to build a partnership the defence changes so quickly, and they were good together earlier in season. Give them a chance to get a run of games together! Both like to go forward, so both will have to adjust to each other at CB. Their partnership will be best we've had in years and years, if we keep Koscielny, no doubt clubs will be circling in summer.

@bulk - the squad is running on empty even now. more games, more replays, more pressure on small squad is totally unnecessary, we can't afford to rest anyone in upcoming weeks and need total focus on the league. with everyone fit the squad could probably do cups/league but not now.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



ABKiss said:


> Oh and what's up with the Blackburn fan consistently bashing Arsenal??


Because it's funny and deluded Arsenal fans living in the past like Stringer think Pep is the calibre of manager Arsenal are going to get when Wenger goes and that he'll be tough act to follow. Yeah, won fuck all in 7 years, really tough. Get real & move the fuck on.

Gunner gets stick but at least he sees what's going on and the kind of manager Arsenal will be going for is a Lambert/Rodgers type, a forward thinking manager.



ABKiss said:


> Your team hasn't done anything for years except fighting to stay in the PL, shut the fuck up.


Won as much as Arsenal so why don't you shut the fuck up?! At least my expectations are realistic. As for fighting to stay in the league;

05/6 - 6th
06/7 - 9th
07/8 - 7th
08/9 - 15th
09/10 - 10th
10/11 - 16th

2/3 seasons we've been battling relegation in the last 7 with 4 top half finishes.

Get your shit in order before you wet your knickers next time dickhead.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

who the fuck is ABKiss? never heard of him before


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Strong team for Tottenham.



> Cudicini; Walker, Dawson, Kaboul, Nelsen, Rose; Livermore, Parker, Bale; Defoe, Saha.


:arry:arry:arry


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Guardiola to Arsenal? : : :

Not sure what you're on about with Vilanova recovering? He had surgery at the start of the season to remove a tumour and returned I think for the first Clasico. Pretty sure he's fine now. As for his relationship with Rossell being sour... not sure what you're on about there either. Has always come across as an extremely cosy relationship.

Just saw you want Mourinho as well... ummm, yeah. Maybe time to be a bit more realistic and go for someone like Brendan Rogers or Marcelo Bielsa.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Morgan said to Frimpong he can't get into the Arsenal team...

perhaps the injury he suffered counts a little morgan here

:troll


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah, there is no chance Mourinho would ever consider Arsenal.



JakeC_91 said:


> Morgan said to Frimpong he can't get into the Arsenal team...
> 
> perhaps the injury he suffered counts a little morgan here
> 
> :troll


Or maybe because he was loaned out to Wolves?


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



King Kenny said:


> who the fuck is ABKiss? never heard of him before


A poster on this forum.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pep buys good players, changes his tactics around, gets his players to give their everything etc. The Arsenal board don't deserve a manager like that.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Guardiola to Arsenal? : : :
> .



how come he hasnt signed a new contract yet?



also Pique has been linked back with United the past couple of days, will never happen


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'm with Gunner here. I don't have much hope of us finishing 4th, with Spurs, Liverpool, and Newcastle coming up. At this point, if I were going against Arsenal, I'd fancy my team to get three points off Arsenal. It's just that easy. Squeeze the width; park the bus; and score on a set piece or on the counter attack.

Defensively, we are going to miss Mertersacker very much now because he provided stability at the back.

About Wilshere, I agree with Stringer here. Wilshere is a very good deep-lying play maker and is the engine of the team. He won't change much but his presence will make us effective. We desperately need an attacking midfield player. It's time for Arshavin to be used more because nobody else is good enough.

Robin van Persie needs a rest. He should have been rested against Blackburn. Arsene didn't. He shouldn't have played yesterday. Arsene did. Park needs to play now and so does Walcott (in the middle).


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pep always leaves it until late to sign to renew his contract. 

Besides I cannot see him leaving in a season where he lost La Liga, he will want to rebuild and reinstate Barcelona's dominance in Spain.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Objectively, it doesn't make any difference if Pep does decide to leave at the end of the season. Even if Barca don't win the League. He's done it all with Barcelona and is arguably their most successful manager ever. Plus, Pep looks like a guy who doesn't want to carry on with Barcelona for a long period. It's only a matter of time before he leaves.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

He's on a rolling one year deal and has been ever since he started. That's why he was linked to Chelsea last summer.

Won't go anywhere for at least a couple more years.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

dont quite understand the wilshere/yaya comparison


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i wish i could be as deluded as D'Angelo. Then the recent history as a Pool fan would be an absolute breeze.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Don't worry. It makes no sense.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It would be easier to understand if one just said that Yaya is the spine of ManC's midfield; likewise, Wilshere is the spine of Arsenal midfield. They both play deep, so it makes the comparison even more possible.


Edit:

Rush, I'm here with you. In fact, some Arsenal fans make me shoot myself...

Out of the CL: Amazing! Now we can focus on the League.
Out of the FA Cup: Jeez, when was the last time FA Cup was relevant?
Not going to win the League: We're a club in transition so top-4 is overachieving.
No CL next season: LOLZ Chelsea sucks. LOLPool sucks. Spurs are shit. LOLZZZZZZZZ Ze Arzenal iz ze greatest. Go Goooooooners!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> i wish i could be as deluded as D'Angelo. Then the recent history as a Pool fan would be an absolute breeze.


So damn true 

:lmao @ Razor King. You have essentially summed up Stringer's posts over the past week.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Toure reminds me of Vieira, a type of player who I can't say comes around too often. Not in the shape of Wilshere anyway - angry little rat.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Who is this Wilshere guy anyway? :balo


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i'd say song is much closer to toure, but we have such a great midfield + defence that it allows toure to move forward. hell, he started behind aguero against porto.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> It would be easier to understand if one just said that Yaya is the spine of ManC's midfield; likewise, Wilshere is the spine of Arsenal midfield. They both play deep, so it makes the comparison even more possible.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Rush, I'm here with you. In fact, some Arsenal fans make me shoot myself...
> 
> Out of the CL: Amazing! Now we can focus on the League.
> Out of the FA Cup: Jeez, when was the last time FA Cup was relevant?
> Not going to win the League: We're a club in transition so top-4 is overachieving.
> No CL next season: LOLZ Chelsea sucks. LOLPool sucks. Spurs are shit. LOLZZZZZZZZ Ze Arzenal iz ze greatest. Go Goooooooners!


:lmao

I can now say I respect you and Gunner.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Who is this Wilshere guy anyway? :balo


He's coming to arsenal soon. He's a new signing

:wenger


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> It would be easier to understand if one just said that Yaya is the spine of ManC's midfield; likewise, Wilshere is the spine of Arsenal midfield. They both play deep, so it makes the comparison even more possible.
> 
> *
> Edit:
> 
> Rush, I'm here with you. In fact, some Arsenal fans make me shoot myself...
> 
> Out of the CL: Amazing! Now we can focus on the League.
> Out of the FA Cup: Jeez, when was the last time FA Cup was relevant?
> Not going to win the League: We're a club in transition so top-4 is overachieving.
> No CL next season: LOLZ Chelsea sucks. LOLPool sucks. Spurs are shit. LOLZZZZZZZZ Ze Arzenal iz ze greatest. Go Goooooooners!*


:lmao


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It's an interesting way of looking at Toure, with the Viera comparison. You really can't classify Yaya as a defensive player and neither as the supreme attacking force for his team. So yeah, in a way, that's a unique way of looking at it.

PS: The memories of Viera at Arsenal and our present players make me want to hide somewhere. Awful.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Song isn't good enough but you can see he might end up being that type of player when/if he develops the ability to stop defending like a mong.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Presently, Song is our best attacking threat and that probably tells you how awesome our midfielders are.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Song also goes for the Hollywood pass far too often. He's improved in terms of passing, but he tries to be too delicate too often. Fortunately, it's not so noticeable when Ramsey is doing the same thing more often.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The only (good) player in the league i'd compare Yaya Toure too is Michael Essien. They're the closest thing we've seen to a Vieira since he left for Italy.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Shit yeah, I forgot about Essien, he'd be another good example.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Team vs Brighton - Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Carra, Skrtel, Adam, Gerrard, Downing, Henderson, Carroll, Suarez. Subs: Doni, Maxi, Coates, Kelly, Kuyt, Shelvey, Spearing.

would rather have Maxi and Kelly playing, maybe Flanagan/Robinson on the bench, and no RAHEEM  bulk got my hopes up.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Strong line up. Hopefully the players really go for it. Especially with spots open for the final next week.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Stevenage class again. Should get a good pay day from the replay.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Strong line up for Liverpool, should see off Brighton but you never know, home draw for ball 7 in the draw please!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Liverpool might as well win, more big game distractions plz.

On the draw: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Sa3IAHwlZY


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Draw time 

Liverpool/Brighton Vs Stoke - :hmm: 
Chelsea/Birmingham City Vs Leicester City
Stevenage/Tottenham vs Bolton 
Everton Vs Sunderland


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Fuuuuck, we never win at Goodison.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'd have actually preferred one of the 3 bigger teams, we would draw our bogey team at the ground we never win at. 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lets go birmingham, stevenage and sunderland :torres


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Extremely boring games I must say. It says a lot when Sunderland are in the most exciting game :side:

The competition is certainly missing Manchester.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Tricky tie that, Goodison will be fucking rocking if we win.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

No competition is ever missing Manchester.

Liverpool, Leicester, Stevenage and Everton to win please :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Mags is still mad that Newcastle got knocked out by Brighton.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lol They are boring games, can't really argue.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Tuned in 5 minutes late and first thing I see? 

Skrtel scoring :mark:


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Very good we have another home tie Goodison was rocking yesterday aswell hoping to be able to be there for this tie Sunderland wont be easy though.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

KAZENGA!

Why oh why did we sell you?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Birmingham Vs Liverpool or Sunderland as the F.A Cup Final.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

2-1 at the half, we need to pick up the pace. Game is screaming out for Bellamy. Pity he isn't playing as he'd absolutely carve Brighton here.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i'd much rather have a fresh bellamy for the final. but still would love to see him here.

bring on MAXI


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah it's good we are leading at the half but we need more potency up front. Downing just isn't doing it. Bellamy will take on the defenders more and cause them to make mistakes.

Edit

Forgot Maxi. Why the hell doesn't he play much more than he should?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Not sure but Maxi >>>>>> Downing


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Maxi has been out injured. Think Downing is better suited here than Maxi due to being quicker, but he needs to look up before crossing.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

£55m worth of quality son!!!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I like how Downing and Caroll look so comfortable playing against championship sides


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

who'd have thought Brighton would score 4 at Anfield? :troll


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Match fixing investigation imo.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> I like how Downing and Caroll look so comfortable playing against championship sides


None of our players did yesterday :sad:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> Match fixing investigation imo.


:torres


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> Match fixing investigation imo.


You should be happy. At least some Newcastle guys managed to get the job done against Brighton :troll


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> You should be happy. At least some Newcastle guys managed to get the job done against Brighton :troll


:cena

I am happy, said I wanted a Liverpool win before. Need 2 of the other 6 to get into the final.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










Suarez looks like a kid with down syndrome clapping.

How he can claim a handball I'll never know.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

He's an optimistic type of guy.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



BkB Hulk said:


> He's an optimistic type of guy.


Your defence should be that he's being an honourable guy and letting the ref know that he accidently handballed it :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lolsuarez, that was a hell of an appeal.

Chelsea got an FA Cup draw at home against lower league opposition? That's a surprise.

:troll


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



haribo said:


> Suarez looks like a kid with down syndrome clapping.


:lmao

Looks about right.



haribo said:


> How he can claim a handball I'll never know.


Because he's the biggest cunt ever to grace the game. Simple.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



haribo said:


> Suarez looks like a kid with down syndrome clapping.
> 
> How he can claim a handball I'll never know.


that is ridiculous, must be one of the contenders for biggest cheat in football

especially with stuff like this


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> that is ridiculous, must be one of the contenders for biggest cheat in football
> 
> especially with stuff like this


Every time I see it, it amazes me as much as the first time. What a dick :lmao


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Reporter: I imagine that was something close to a perfect evening, Kenny?

Dalglish: Not really, no.

Can you _ever_ crack a smile, Kenneth?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

That's the difference between him and SAF... Ferguson's a miserable shit when we lose, Kenny's a miserable shit _all the time_. He seems to be under huge pressure in his job, there's nae doubt abou' that.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










B'awwwwwwww.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

is that sauez's wife/gf next to him?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EGame said:


> is that sauez's wife/gf next to him?


Yup I believe so.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> None of our players did yesterday :sad:


Thats because we're premier league level :side:

We dont know how to cope with the kick and run style in the championship


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> lolsuarez, that was a hell of an appeal.
> 
> Chelsea got an FA Cup draw at home against lower league opposition? That's a surprise.
> 
> :troll


The surprise will be us winning that home tie :terry


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Couldn't deal with Hughton's genius tactics, no shame in that.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Downing assists Carroll - Worth every penny.

Didn't watch the match but I'm obviously more than delighted about the result (even though Brighton scored 3 of our goals :no. 

COME AT US WEMBLEY.

:suarez1


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...ish-for-arsenal-as-good-as-silverware?cc=5901

Pretty sure Wenger and Stringer are the same person.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Exeter, Oldham and Brighton. Big Andy loves performing in the big games, doesn't he?

Everton, yeah yeah...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EGame said:


> is that sauez's wife/gf next to him?


Yeah, his wife.



EGame said:


> http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...ish-for-arsenal-as-good-as-silverware?cc=5901
> 
> Pretty sure Wenger and Stringer are the same person.


CHIN UP GOONERS


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Exeter, Oldham and Brighton. Big Andy loves performing in the big games, doesn't he?
> 
> Everton, yeah yeah...


And West Brom. He's a big time game player (Y)




EGame said:


> http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...ish-for-arsenal-as-good-as-silverware?cc=5901
> 
> Pretty sure Wenger and Stringer are the same person.


No trophy this season? What do you mean we finished 4th. 

:wenger


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










DOES THAT LEG MOVE BACK!~!~!~!1 OMG 3 MATCH BAN


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lmao @ the comparison between Adam trying to land, and Mario swinging his leg back.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

he does try to land

right on the brighton player


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Should have swung his foot back wildly at the Brighton player's head.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

would've if he could've.

probably wasnt even a foul. typical charlie adam.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EGame said:


> http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...ish-for-arsenal-as-good-as-silverware?cc=5901
> 
> Pretty sure Wenger and Stringer are the same person.


fpalm

Since when is Diaby a big, BIG player?

This is the reason why our players don't show any heart on the field. No matter how badly they perform, Arsene sees some positive in the performances and the outcome. So, why worry, eh?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> fpalm
> 
> Since when is Diaby a big, BIG player?
> 
> This is the reason why our players don't show any heart on the field. No matter how badly they perform, Arsene sees some positive in the performances and the outcome. So, why worry, eh?


Well he is pretty tall


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What a fat cunt Adamn is. Can't even jump over the bloke.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Kiz said:


> DOES THAT LEG MOVE BACK!~!~!~!1 OMG 3 MATCH BAN


Tried to jump over him but Adam's weight clearly held him back :side: 



Razor King said:


> fpalm
> 
> Since when is Diaby a big, BIG player?





Gunner14 said:


> Well he is pretty tall


:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

God, Adam is such an oaf. Every Liverpool match I see, he must commit the same foul at least twice a game where he's chasing a player and just bundles into the back of him. Clumsy bastard.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

*Fat bastard.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Useless bastard.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Useless, fat, cunt of a bastard?


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

racoon-faced.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Clearly jealous that Adam will (should?) get his hands on more silverware than any United or Chelsea player :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Useless, fat, cunt of a bastard?


I wouldn't say cunt. He isn't at that level...yet. Bastard will do for now.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










Here's the new Chelsea kit. Not sure what's going on with that badge.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Looks homosexual.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Looks like a toy police badge.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

look how shiny


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It looks so shit. 

Every new I've seen for next season looks awful minus Liverpool.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Looks like something you'd see in a gay bar. Horrific.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i miss him already


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Vader13 said:


> Looks homosexual.





Seb said:


> Looks like something you'd see in a gay bar. Horrific.


^ That tbh.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

There are some mock ups of our "apparent kits" for next term with a charity sponsor of "Invest in Africa".


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

MICK FOR ENGLAND


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



JEKingOfKings said:


> Here's the new Chelsea kit. Not sure what's going on with that badge.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

And all of a sudden, the United fans don't feel so bad about their kit.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The logo looks weird.

LOL!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

im scared to see our kit for next season.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Vader13 said:


> Looks homosexual.





Seb said:


> Looks like something you'd see in a gay bar. Horrific.


:torres


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i'd be quite happy if we had the only good looking kit next season :suarez1


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> And all of a sudden, the United fans don't feel so bad about their kit.












Don't know, the United kits are just...vile? Is that a strong enough word?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Those weren't the actual kits though, were they?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...enitez-replace-Andre-Villas-Boas-Chelsea.html

Fernando Torres writing for the Daily Mail under his alias.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



JEKingOfKings said:


> Don't know, the United kits are just...vile? Is that a strong enough word?


thats a fake, the nike tick on it looks bad, and the real one has a lighter design


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



BkB Hulk said:


> Those weren't the actual kits though, were they?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...enitez-replace-Andre-Villas-Boas-Chelsea.html
> 
> Fernando Torres writing for the Daily Mail under his alias.


Rafa's coming back to me? 

:torres


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:terry gone for 2 months


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Kiz said:


> :terry gone for 2 months


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> thats a fake, the nike tick on it looks bad, and the real one has a lighter design


Are you sure it's not just a darker photo? They look almost identical otherwise, the Nike tick on the 'fake' one looks fine on the away kit, so maybe the home kit is slightly creased where the tick is. Plus, i've seen a close up shot of that Barca kit before here and the red stripe looked a lot lighter than in your photo.

Either way, it's the worst United kit since the 90's.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Either way, it's the worst United kit since the 90's.


Yep. I don't think anything could ever be worse than this:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

FACTS coming back to the prem? 

:troll I approve.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Tevez apology after refusing to play and then going AWOL for 4 months. So he'll be back in the team by the end of the month then. Nice integrity, Roberto... "He'll never play for me again".


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Then fact West Ham would even test their luck shows how poor Torres has been.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17115819

:torres


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Then fact West Ham would even test their luck shows how poor Torres has been.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17115819
> 
> :torres


:arry


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Tevez apology after refusing to play and then going AWOL for 4 months. So he'll be back in the team by the end of the month then. Nice integrity, Roberto... "He'll never play for me again".


Mancini handled the situation badly. It's not the first time a player refused to play. All that was needed was better man management.

In defense of Mancini, it's like telling a girl that you love her and then breaking up with her a year later. What was right? Both, isn't it? Time changes everything.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

not exactly how else he was meant to. a player has refused to come on in what was possibly the most important game of mancini's career at city, he would be fuming. after the game i think was the only time he stated he would never play again, which is an understandable reaction to having a player refuse to come on. he said that he would be in contention if he apologised and he did. plus he hasnt said that he will play.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Roberto has flip-flopped a few times and said Tevez won't come back, only to say a week later that he may be welcomed back. Not surprising he's letting him back now. Situation was handled poorly by all.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Tevez needs to act like he wants to play and city need to act like they are willing to play him. It's all political bullshit. I really doubt Mancini wants him near the place.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

the way wolves are going about finding their new manager makes me sad to be a fan. yes mick should've gone but not this late. january was perfect for him to leave, transfer window was still open and managers were available. this is so poorly done and i wouldn't be surprised if we get relegated this season and not come back for a good few years.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I did laugh my head off when I got home and read that they reached out to Curbishley again but he turned them down for a second time, and Brian McDermott's decided to stay at Reading. From what's being said in the media, Steve Morgan's vision for the club doesn't match Curbishley's.

It looks like Morgan is being a tad unrealistic with where he thinks Wolves should be.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

AVB with a 47% win ratio at Chelsea :

To put that in to context, Scolari with 55% is the only other manager under Abramovich with less than 60%.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> I did laugh my head off when I got home and read that they reached out to Curbishley again but he turned them down for a second time, and Brian McDermott's decided to stay at Reading. From what's being said in the media, Steve Morgan's vision for the club doesn't match Curbishley's.
> 
> It looks like Morgan is being a tad unrealistic with where he thinks Wolves should be.


Nearly every wolves fan i know is being unrealistic, some wanted 10th and above this season?! 

I just want to remain in the Premiership for as long as we can. doesn't looks like that is happening this term.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



W.4.E said:


> I just want to remain in the Premiership for as long as we can. doesn't looks like that is happening this term.


I think it's going to be so tight. There's only three points separating the bottom five and none of the teams can defend for shit. We can score goals, more than Wigan & Bolton, but under Hughes I think QPR will do enough, leaving us, Wolves, Bolton & Wigan for the three dreaded spots. If you can get Bruce in I fancy your chances with the players you have.

The next month will be key for us. We've got away games at Wolves & Bolton and a home game against Villa after the City game at the weekend. Shit or bust doesn't begin to cover it with the games we have in April.

*Edit:* Just seen this.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17114798



> *Boss of Blackburn sponsor behind fans' trust plan to buy the club
> 
> By John Sinnott
> BBC Sport*
> 
> The group director of a key Blackburn Rovers sponsor is leading plans to buy the club from owners Venky's through a supporters' trust.
> 
> Wayne Wild, of the WEC Group, wants to raise £10m by selling 10,000 shares.
> 
> The proposal is being backed by the fans' group behind the protests against the owners and manager Steve Kean.
> 
> Wild told BBC Sport: "We can offer the owners a dignified exit if they decide to sell but if they decide not to, there's not a lot we can do."
> 
> Venky's, an Indian-based poultry and pharmaceutical firm, could not be contacted for comment, but have previously said they have no intention of selling the club they bought for £23m in November 2010.
> 
> Wild, whose engineering firm sponsors the Darwen End stand at Ewood Park, said the BRFC Supporters' Investment Trust could only afford Rovers if they were relegated and the club's value fell.
> 
> In an outline of his proposal, Wild says: "Do we want BRFC to be relegated? Absolutely not. We all worry what would happen to the town and club should this happen. This is a disaster plan.
> 
> "What happens if Rovers stay up? We think that the owners will not want to sell and if they did would want £30-£50m in return. If they do keep ownership then we want them to fulfil their promises and invest in the club and playing staff, re-engage with discussions with supporters and come and support the club they bought."
> 
> Shortly after the Rao family behind Venky's took charge, they sacked manager Sam Allardyce and promoted Kean from the coaching team to his first role as a manager. The club avoided relegation on the final day of last season, and have continued to struggle in the current campaign with goal difference keeping them out of the bottom three.
> 
> Fans have responded by staging repeated protests demanding Kean's sacking and questioning Venky's management of the club.
> 
> Wild himself first publicly raised concerns about Venky's in November.
> Use accessible player and disable flyout menus
> 
> "People are frightened for the very existence of the club," said Wild, who is keen to meet and start a dialogue with the club's Indian owners.
> 
> Outlining more detail on the trust plan, he added: "What happens after £10m? That is up to the shareholders. Either more funds could be raised via borrowings, share issues or more realistically by sensible and effective management of the income.
> 
> "There will be one share per supporter. There will be no large shareholders within our plan."
> 
> Wild's plan has the support of the Blackburn Rovers FC Action Group - a coalition of Blackburn supporter groups - which has been behind the demonstrations.
> 
> "The BRFC Action Group is now actively supporting alternatives to Venky's and we will put all our efforts behind the supporters' buy-out initiative being led by Wayne Wild," it said.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Steve Bruce coming in to save Wolves?

Save.Us Bruce


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> I think it's going to be so tight. There's only three points separating the bottom five and none of the teams can defend for shit. We can score goals, more than Wigan & Bolton, but under Hughes I think QPR will do enough, leaving us, Wolves, Bolton & Wigan for the three dreaded spots.* If you can get Bruce in I fancy your chances with the players you have.*
> 
> The next month will be key for us. We've got away games at Wolves & Bolton and a home game against Villa after the City game at the weekend. Shit or bust doesn't begin to cover it with the games we have in April.
> 
> *Edit:* Just seen this.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17114798


:shocked:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Joey Barton has tweeted a picture of the new england kit a week before its supposed to be released










much prefer the previous one


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Looks like a PE shirt with the England logo's thrown on. Not a fan of the polo style.

I still prefer it to the last one though, but what's with the red logo and all red badge?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The logo and badge still being Blue would have been better tbh. Still prefer that one over the previous kit.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:terry At least it's not black.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:suarez1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Funny story today

In the youth FA cup quarter final, we were down 3-0. Then by some miracle, Piazon and Feruz bang and assist a bunch of goals in and we win 4-3.

After the match they asked Lucas Piazon what he thought of the game

"You have to shoot to score"

U mad torres and chelsea senior team? :torres


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> Andres Villas-Boas proposes Walcott/Sturridge swap deal.
> 
> Chelsea may look to swap Daniel Sturridge for Arsenal winger Theo Walcott in the Summer.
> 
> Villas-Boas: "I'm interested in pursuing Walcott because he won't bitch and moan about playing on the wing unlike a certain someone."
> 
> Arsene Wenger said: "I can assure Daniel Sturridge that he will be played as a striker here next season. This swap deal constitutes my plan to replace Robin van Persie without spending any money."
> 
> More to follow.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-16431469


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> Funny story today
> 
> In the youth FA cup quarter final, we were down 3-0. Then by some miracle, Piazon and Feruz bang and assist a bunch of goals in and we win 4-3.
> 
> After the match they asked Lucas Piazon what he thought of the game
> 
> "You have to shoot to score"
> 
> U mad torres and chelsea senior team? :torres


Looks like it could be a repeat of last years semi final if United beat Charlton next week


dont think this years youth team is as good as last years, but Januzaj (if fit), Jack Barmby (nick barmby's son) and Dæhli are the ones to look out for. Would have liked to see Pereira play, who united signed from PSV, but someone fucked up the paperwork so he cant play competitively until next season


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> Andres Villas-Boas proposes Walcott/Sturridge swap deal.
> 
> Chelsea may look to swap Daniel Sturridge for Arsenal winger Theo Walcott in the Summer.
> 
> Villas-Boas: "I'm interested in pursuing Walcott because he won't bitch and moan about playing on the wing unlike a certain someone."
> 
> Arsene Wenger said: "I can assure Daniel Sturridge that he will be played as a striker here next season. This swap deal constitutes my plan to replace Robin van Persie without spending any money."
> 
> More to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-16431469
Click to expand...

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Why is this man still in charge?????????


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Our youth team is absurd. Defensively, we're garbage because our best defenders are out on loan, not to mention we play differently than every other english side. Waaaaaaaaaaay more fluid passing heavy. I think every game so far this season the youth team goes does 2 or 3 goals at the start, then Feruz and Piazon slice the opposition apart when they get tired from the typical english high pressure at the beginning

Not to mention this is one of the youngest youth teams in the FA youth cup


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Why is this man still in charge?????????


Click the link :ace


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Feruz is a very exciting prospect. Didn't expect to see the damage he has caused the opposition since we signed him from Celtic.

But Di Santo, Kakuta and Borini used to destroy reserves/youth games, so we have to wait to see how it translates to the first team in the years to come.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

kakuta is doing well in loan though. Bagged some good assists and goals so far


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



haribo said:


> Click the link :ace


I knew that :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> kakuta is doing well in loan though. Bagged some good assists and goals so far


He never really done well on loan at Premier League clubs though. But tbf to the lad, he wasn't getting much chances at Fulham last season and Bolton this.

I hope he can come back and adapt, because the guy has a spark to him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I think we have a pretty good future lined up. just a question of how long it takes to get here. Like courtois. Great potential, but the last think we need is a repeat of de gea. he needs more refinement


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> I think we have a pretty good future lined up. just a question of how long it takes to get here. Like courtois. Great potential, but the last think we need is a repeat of de gea. he needs more refinement


I agree. Courtois needs to get a loan to Premier League so that he can learn how to deal with the crosses and physical aspect of the English game. If we keep him in Spain too long, he will get to comfortable with the style over there.

We'll just have to make do with Cech for another season.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Is that sarcasm? Just because De Gea has come from Atletico and been susceptible under pressure with balls in the box, doesn't suddenly mean Courtois will be as well. He's been superb this season, i'm pretty sure Atletico just kept a bunch of clean sheets in a row actually.

@ EGame http://lockerz.com/s/183333346 :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EGame said:


>


Ahh some the best talent in the World right there. 





















And :torres


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

^ Reminds me of this headline

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...orld-Xavi--Ronaldo-crowned-king-football.html

fpalm


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Daily Mail? 

Nuff said.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Lmao Sir Paul a Barca fan. Mind is blown.

Lulz when I first looked at the pic, I honestly thought Torres was a chick. He has such a strong female complexion.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Is that sarcasm? Just because De Gea has come from Atletico and been susceptible under pressure with balls in the box, doesn't suddenly mean Courtois will be as well. He's been superb this season, i'm pretty sure Atletico just kept a bunch of clean sheets in a row actually.
> 
> @ EGame http://lockerz.com/s/183333346 :mark:


I'm just being a bit reserved. I was expecting De Gea to come over here and have no problems due to having watched him at Atletico. I hope Courtois can come over here and adapt instantly, but it's not a guarantee.



Seb said:


> ^ Reminds me of this headline
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...orld-Xavi--Ronaldo-crowned-king-football.html
> 
> fpalm


The daft thing about it is Xavi came 5th. They didn't need to include that "and Xavi" part. It was the top 5 players on the list.



EGame said:


> Lmao Sir Paul a Barca fan. Mind is blown.
> 
> Lulz when I first looked at the pic, I honestly thought Torres was a chick. He has such a strong female complexion.


I'm sure Torres won't take any offence there :torres


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Didn't Courtois say he wanted another season at Atletico, then a season at another English club?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Aye, he did say that initially. But the other day he said he wanted the loan move to a Premier League club next season. So fuck knows what he wants really.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Well, at least you know he wants experience. I guess it all depends on how long he thinks it'll take to RISE ABOVE HATE/CECH.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

On the topic of that new England kit, I work at a JD Sports warehouse and we got a load of them in recently - guess the top 5 names requested on the back of the shirts? (requested by the JD Sports shops around the country, believing what will sell the most)


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Rooney Gerrard Lampard Cole Walcott

I really have no idea


----------



## TheRealThing

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Vader13 said:


> On the topic of that new England kit, I work at a JD Sports warehouse and we got a load of them in recently - guess the top 5 names requested on the back of the shirts? (requested by the JD Sports shops around the country, believing what will sell the most)


Terry (people trying to be funny), Rooney, Redknapp, Gerrard, Ferdinand?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Rooney, Gerrard and Cole are #1, #2 & #4 - the others aren't in the top 5.


----------



## TheRealThing

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

^I don't know who'd be on the list, Oxlade-Chamberlain? Young?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Top 5 are;

1. Rooney
2. Gerrard
3. Hart
4. Cole
5. Barry

3 and 5 legit surprised me when I saw the stocktake. We also have a Tevez city shirt section that is covered in dust - which always makes me laugh out loud whenever I walk past it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

No Heskey is an outrage.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The Heskey one is pretty funny as there are only 5 requested Heskey shirts in the entire country. Not sure whether the funny part is only 5 Heskey shirts are wanted or that a store wants 5 Heskey shirts.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Barry?

:lmao.

:lmao :lmao :lmao.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



BkB Hulk said:


> No Heskey is an outrage.


I'm going to say that Heskey is the most popular in the Villa shop:

Under "Home 2011/12 Hero Shirts"


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

There was a huge gap between Cole in 4th and Barry in 5th but I still found it hilarious. Terry wasn't in the top 10 names requested so the racism thing has affected sports retailers opinions.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Barry :lmao :lmao :lmao. Don't see why Hart's a surprise 

I'm with BULK though. Need's more :hesk2


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Legit lol'd at Barry on that list.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Lol @ Barry


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I didn't expect Hart to be in the top 3, as I can't imagine keeper tops are highly sought after.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

cos everyone wants to be the greatest english midfielder of all time, that;s why.


----------



## @connor_devine94

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Barry has been the glue in City's midfield this season! We've missed him in games more than we missed Yaya when he was away!


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> cos everyone wants to be the greatest english midfielder of all time, that;s why.


:carrick


----------



## @connor_devine94

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> :carrick


Must admit, great ball to Yaya here, got assist of the season for us! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05-5YNQQHdM


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Reports saying Arsene got 100 million from the board to spend.

Welcome to Arsenal Gotze, Hazard, M'Villa and Podolski! :wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11661/7540250/Smith-confirms-Wolves-snub

Literally no-one in the world wants this job :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Vader13 said:


> Top 5 are;
> 
> 1. Rooney
> 2. Gerrard
> 3. Hart
> 4. Cole
> *5. Barry*
> 
> 3 and 5 legit surprised me when I saw the stocktake. We also have a Tevez city shirt section that is covered in dust - which always makes me laugh out loud whenever I walk past it.


:barry



Vader13 said:


> The Heskey one is pretty funny as there are only 5 requested Heskey shirts in the entire country. Not sure whether the funny part is only 5 Heskey shirts are wanted or that a store wants 5 Heskey shirts.


Okay that was me. Btw if you include online and international sales Heskey is number 1.



@connor_devine94 said:


> Must admit, great ball to Yaya here, got assist of the season for us! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05-5YNQQHdM


:mark:


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I have it on good authority number 6 is Downing.




EGame said:


> Reports saying Arsene got 100 million from the board to spend.


100 million yen :wenger


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11661/7540250/Smith-confirms-Wolves-snub
> 
> Literally no-one in the world wants this job :lmao


You have to wonder what's going on when Alan Curbishley turns it down twice considering he's been out of a job for nearly four years and must be desperate.

Apparently Steve Bruce is waiting in the wings after his interview. God knows what he must be thinking seeing Wolves showing absolutely no confidence in him by pimping the job around. I just wish they'd make an approach for Kean.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

#6 is actually Lampard. sorry to piss on those chips.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> You have to wonder what's going on when Alan Curbishley turns it down twice considering he's been out of a job for nearly four years and must be desperate.
> 
> Apparently Steve Bruce is waiting in the wings after his interview. God knows what he must be thinking seeing Wolves showing absolutely no confidence in him by pimping the job around. I just wish they'd make an approach for Kean.


As if Steve 'pay rise' Kean is going to let go of his fat Venkys salary.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> As if Steve 'pay rise' Kean is going to let go of his fat Venkys salary.


As if Wolves or any Premiership club would even make a move for him. I just said it in hope and utter *DESPERATION*.

*FUCK OFF KEAN!*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> As if Wolves or any Premiership club would even make a move for him. I just said it in hope and utter *DESPERATION*.
> 
> *FUCK OFF KEAN!*


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yall mad that with the new Fifa 12 update Andy Carroll has 5 star skill moves?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EGame said:


> Yall mad that with the new Fifa 12 update Andy Carroll has 5 star skill moves?


#solifelike


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

SCHOLES IS BACK IN THE GAME 8*D

with a pace rating of 47 :troll


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

whats with the Kean hate Nige? He's so YOUNG AND TALENTED :kean


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> whats with the Kean hate Nige? He's so YOUNG AND TALENTED :kean


That's the problem. He's too young & talented. . . that and being as talented as Raul Meireles's hairdresser.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wait, the Meireles cut isn't popular?


----------



## just1988

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EGame said:


> Reports saying Arsene got 100 million from the board to spend.
> 
> Welcome to Arsenal Gotze, Hazard, M'Villa and Podolski! :wenger:wenger:wenger:wenger


Not a chance Arsene is gunna get £100,000,000 to spend. The board are happy with just finishing 4th and staying the Champs League consistently. I can see him getting around £30 to spend in the summer, maybe a little less if we do finish in the top 4 maybe a little more if we finish too far behind 4th place.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chris Samba is off to Anzhi it seems, apparently a deal has been done for £7.5m


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> Chris Samba is off to Anzhi it seems, apparently a deal has been done for £7.5m


source?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11676/7541421/Anzhi-eye-late-Samba-swoop

Good. Hope the door doesn't hit your overrated arse on the way out. Good luck dodging those bananas Chris.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> source?


http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11676/7541421/Anzhi-eye-late-Samba-swoop


----------



## @connor_devine94

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

My top 6 come May
1. City
2. Dirty Rags
3. Spuds
4. Red Dippers
5. Gooners
6. Chelski


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I had medium length spikey hair last week, walked into the barber's and asked him to shave it off, he shaved the sides first, giving me a Meireles, was tempted to keep it...


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



@connor_devine94 said:


> My top 6 come May
> 1. City
> 2. Dirty Rags
> 3. Spuds
> 4. Red Dippers
> 5. Gooners
> 6. Chelski


Congratulations on Random Post of the Month!

Kiz'll be so happy he's not the only City scum fan anymore.


EFC Bronco said:


> I had medium length spikey hair last week, walked into the barber's and asked him to shave it off, he shaved the sides first, giving me a Meireles, was tempted to keep it...


Even just for a day it would be fun walking round with that on your head.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-ar...d&utm_campaign=Feed:+arsenal-news+(News+Feed)

MIGHTY CARL


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



haribo said:


> http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-ar...d&utm_campaign=Feed:+arsenal-news+(News+Feed)
> 
> MIGHTY CARL


:lmao

Delusion & Arsenal go hand in hand. Wenger sure has a way of brainwashing naive idiots.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EFC Bronco said:


> I had medium length spikey hair last week, walked into the barber's and asked him to shave it off, he shaved the sides first, giving me a Meireles, was tempted to keep it...


haha, same. although it was a hairdressers. and it wasn't a guy but a brazillian chick cutting it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



haribo said:


> http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-ar...d&utm_campaign=Feed:+arsenal-news+(News+Feed)
> 
> MIGHTY CARL


Stringer is THE JENK. It all makes sense now.

Daily Mail reporting we want Tello. Villa and Tello are both definitely happening. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



@connor_devine94 said:


> My top 6 come May
> 1. City
> 2. Dirty Rags
> 3. Spuds
> 4. Red Dippers
> 5. Gooners
> 6. Chelski


good man


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



@connor_devine94 said:


> My top 6 come May
> 1. City
> 2. Dirty Rags
> 3. Spuds
> 4. Red Dippers
> 5. Gooners
> 6. Chelski


:lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Cleverley has pulled out of the England squad with injury :no: hope he isnt out too long again


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ah for fucks sake.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Lol Cleverly is starting to make Hargreaves look like superman.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pearce will probably call up Jay Spearing or some shit now.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

fucks sake connor has been promoted till the end of the season... fpalm


----------



## Omega Creed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

would any of the other Man Utd fans here enjoy this?

http://www.goal.com/en/news/9/engla...do-on-manchester-united-return-you-never-know

i personally would love to see him back.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Enjoy it? I'd wank myself into a coma.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Who the hell is this Connor who is Wolves' new manager?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> Wolves have promoted assistant boss Terry Connor to manager until the end of the season.
> 
> The club sacked Mick McCarthy on 13 February in the wake of the previous day's 5-1 home defeat by Black Country rivals West Brom.
> 
> Wolves turned to Connor, 49, after Walter Smith, Alan Curbishley and Brian McDermott ruled themselves out.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17153404

So much for a manager with alot of Premiership experience...


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

SAVE US.MICK

...again.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Enjoy it? I'd wank myself into a coma.


This, honestly I could see him coming back but he'll spend his prime years in Madrid. Maybe come back in the way Henry came back to Arsenal.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*






Triffic 

:arry


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



W.4.E said:


> fucks sake connor has been promoted till the end of the season... fpalm


Promoting our number 2, well he was number 3 really behind Neil McDonald worked out well for us.:no:

Seriously though, I was delighted to hear this. Our survival chances just went up greatly.

*Edit:* Breaking on SSN, sources understand a loan deal between Arsenal & Zenit agreed for Arshavin!:lmao


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> *Edit:* Breaking on SSN, sources understand a loan deal between Arsenal & Zenit agreed for Arshavin!:lmao


fpalm

Loan Arshavin; keep Squillaci! :wenger


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wouldn't knock this boy Terry Connor right away. Just look at what Chris Hughton accomplished at Newcastle after been given the team following our relegation.

Now, saying that, I want nothing but to see the utter annihilation of Wolves tomorrow at St. James'.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

You know your a shit club when one of your most talented players leaving on loan doesnt make it to your website but this epic news story gets on the home page.

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/arsenal-u-14s-beat-spurs-to-set-up-barca-date

FML. fpalm


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Samba to Anzhi Makhachkala for £12million is a done deal as well.

I'm not going to comment on us letting Arshavin go, and keeping shits like Ramsey and Walcott. fpalm


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-arc...-up-barca-date

Didn't know that Danny Welbeck played for Arsenal ^


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



ABKiss said:


> Samba to Anzhi Makhachkala for £12million is a done deal as well.
> 
> I'm not going to comment on us letting Arshavin go, and keeping shits like Ramsey and Walcott. fpalm


Ramsey isnt shit. he's just played way too many games. with his poor fitness due to the injury this season he should have played no more than 30 games from august to may not 30 by february. he'll get injured again soon due to being over played.

walcott on the other hand pure shite


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Arshavin is absolute trash and has been for the past 2-3 seasons. Ramsey is an okay player, probably a squad player for a top 6 club, which I guess he would be had Wilshere been fit. Walcott is hot, but mostly cold. Squillaci is garbage.

Next?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Past 2-3 seasons? Bollocks! 08/09 world class and more or less salvaged our season, playing as a lone striker... astonishing achievement and 09/10 very good. 10/11 went off boil, but still 10 goals 18 assists, great end product. Disappointed we've let him go, yes, very poor this year, but constantly being played out of position, relying on him to make an 08/09 / 09/10 quality contribution in 15 minutes off the bench. Think he lost a lot of confidence after being kicked off the park playing up front, alone in 08/09, hardly a good introduction to the PL. Don't think we gave him a fair enough chance in his natural position in #10 role. Fair enough if we let this happen in Jan and brought someone in now, but we're getting £1m and money off wage bill. Worth it when we already have a weak squad? Why weaken it in Feb for little benefit? However, it does allow other players to come off the bench or start who could make more of an impact than AA, and if he impresses it will raise his market value in summer. Find it hilarious some of those who booed him and demanded he be sold are fuming at this decision, laughable. Hardly "trash" though, can think of a lot of worse players in PL. If this is the last we've seen of him, I'll always remember his Anfield antics and the goal v Barca. Made some magical and historic moments in his time here. But still over the past year, not good enough, lots of talent, little application.

Agree with Gunner on Ramsey, played far too many games. Managing ridiculous expectations from general public of following Cesc after a horiffic injury. People forget he missed a lot of vital time in his development, if he hadn't had his leg broken he would easily be good enough for 1st team top 4 side. He was showing all the signs of being a class #10 or box to box versatile midfielder. Still 1st year back, give him some time. Agree with Seb on Walcott, hot but mostly cold, hasn't showed any signs of consistent form since circa Chelsea 5-3 where he was playing well. Expect more of him in closing stages, not good enough ATM.

Focus on Spurs... Koscielny has to be fit for us to stand any chance IMO. We have to be well up for this game and we need to start firing on all cylinders straight away, put them on the back foot opening 15 mins. Don't believe any of their injury nonsense for a minute, it's the same bullshit every year. 99% certain VdV, Modric and Ade will all start. Can't see us winning, would bite your hand off for a draw atm, however painful that is to say. Simply need a big performance, if we show a performance like v Milan I'll be fuming, extremely important game in our season.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

08/09 was when Arshavin looked great, wasn't that his first season? I remember him joining in January I think because i'm pretty sure he didn't join straight after the Euro's which was the first i had seen of him. The 4 goals against Pool was a fantastic spectacle. This was all a long time ago though, and he's been poor whenever i've seen him for the past couple of seasons, a real disappointment. I guess I agree with you about Ramsey playing too many games but probably for different reasons, I just don't think he's good enough to be starting week in week out or a top 4 club, though like I said he might well not have had Wilshere been fit to play alongside Arteta.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> 08/09 was when Arshavin looked great, wasn't that his first season? I remember him joining in January I think because i'm pretty sure he didn't join straight after the Euro's which was the first i had seen of him. The 4 goals against Pool was a fantastic spectacle. This was all a long time ago though, and he's been poor whenever i've seen him for the past couple of seasons, a real disappointment. I guess I agree with you about Ramsey playing too many games but probably for different reasons, I just don't think he's good enough to be starting week in week out or a top 4 club, though like I said he might well not have had Wilshere been fit to play alongside Arteta.


Yeah his 1st half season jan 09 till end of season he was introduced centrally with a licence to roam whereever to pick up the ball and was amazing. Then he gets silenced on the wing.

Agree on Ramsey he has his level on his day he's as good as anyone in the prem but he's not some you would choose to build your side around. Saying that though neither is Wilshere.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Video for Arshavin Liverpool's destruction:






Awesome performance in as amazing game. I remember I was at the O2 that night watching Smackdown!. Text my dad asking him for the score. When he told me 4-4 and that Arshavin had scored all 4 goals, I was gutted that I missed it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'll always like Arshavin a little just for that game alone.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Gunner14 said:


> You know your a shit club when one of your most talented players leaving on loan doesnt make it to your website but this epic news story gets on the home page.
> 
> http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/arsenal-u-14s-beat-spurs-to-set-up-barca-date
> 
> FML. fpalm


The u-14's is one of Arsene's favorite sides though..:wenger:wenger


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It's always amazed me that someone as good as Squillaci, who won countless league and cups in France, won the Spanish cup with Sevilla too and played a bunch of times for the French national team, could struggle so much coming over to the Premier League. Guy needs a move to revive his career.

As for Arshavin going, not really surprised, just that it didn't happen during the actual transfer window.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Spurs to beat Arsenal odds are about 2.95, get your monies on guise.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It's already on. Arsenal gon' get raped.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Poor Arsenal u14, they have no chance in the world in that match.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Video for Arshavin Liverpool's destruction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome performance in as amazing game. I remember I was at the O2 that night watching Smackdown!. Text my dad asking him for the score. When he told me 4-4 and that Arshavin had scored all 4 goals, I was gutted that I missed it.


back then :torres could score goals.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ramsey is a good squad player for a top-4 team. He would do well alongside technically sound players. He is nowhere good enough to lead an attack. As for the injury Gunner stated, it's bound to happen because Wenger is overplaying him.




Seb said:


> Arshavin is absolute trash and has been for the past 2-3 seasons. Ramsey is an okay player, probably a squad player for a top 6 club, which I guess he would be had Wilshere been fit. Walcott is hot, but mostly cold. Squillaci is garbage.
> 
> Next?


You didn't just post that! Stringer covered it pretty well. I'll just say that Arshavin got us that 4th spot on his OWN during 08/09, with the injuries we had and the shit form--many of our players were going though. He was playing the CF role and had the license to to whatever the heck he wanted. He was raping oppositions because Arshavin is THAT good of a player. Amongst our players, Arshavin is our finest player based on technical abilities alone. On his peak, I would place him above van Persie because he can create and score both, but Arsene Wenger destroyed his career at Arsenal by shoving him on the wing. If you play van Persie as a holding midfield player, what would you get? Not every player can play--in Arsene's classic words--right, left, or in the middle!

Arsene Wenger cancelled the number 10 role and shoved him to the wings. He just did it for whatever reason and I still don't understand why. Why couldn't Arsene use Arshavin in the same way 'Arry is using van der Vaart presently? There are some players who have a fixed role and that was Arshavin. I'm pretty sure he's going to put on a show in the Euros now.

Talking about Walcott, the problem is he isn't a winger. Contrary to Arshavin, Walcott has never proven himself. While he isn't a class player, we could really do well by seeing him play in his desired position of a striker. If Welback can play in front of Rooney at ManU, despite the gulf in class, I can't see why Walcott cannot be tested in the the front--in those few, odd games. Bad management, really.

By the way, it's been reported that Arshavin was Gazidis' signing and NOT Arsene Wenger's signing. Hmmmm... Makes sense because Arsene doesn't sign such players and also, due to the way he handled Arshavin. Poor, poor stuff here.




Renegade™ said:


> It's always amazed me that someone as good as Squillaci, who won countless league and cups in France, won the Spanish cup with Sevilla too and played a bunch of times for the French national team, could struggle so much coming over to the Premier League. Guy needs a move to revive his career.
> 
> As for Arshavin going, not really surprised, just that it didn't happen during the actual transfer window.


I've seen a problem with Arsenal. Whomever comes to us, goes down in quality and starts under-performing. It's not just Squillaci. Chamakh isn't as bad as he is made out to be and you can't ignore that he had an exceptional start to his Arsenal career. He doesn't suit Arsenal's style of play precisely, but he has gotten worse since his arrival. I can say the same for Gervinho, although the verdict isn't out yet. The only exception here is Koscielny.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










Should(?!) be routine today, seems like ages since the Villa game. Can't wait to be back.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

You can blame it on what you want whether it being out of position, not being versatile enough, or just a drastic decline in form/ability, but you're not going to convince me Arshavin has been anything but gash for the past couple of years.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Cole, Essien & Lampard all start for Chelsea today!:lmao


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

#mourinho


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> Cole, Essien & Lampard all start for Chelsea today!:lmao


Had to save them for the real hard game of the week. AVB knows what he is doing.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Cech, Ivanovic, David Luiz, Cahill, Cole, Ramires, Essien, Lamps (c); Sturridge, Drogba, Mata. Subs: Turnbull, Bertrand, Mikel, Meireles, Malouda, Kalou, Torres.

4-0 plz


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If we can't beat Bolton at home, then we may as well just pack it in.

sXe, you gotta change that sig. Chelsea Top Guns and Meireles just don't go together.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

derp


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Stamford Bridge is turning into the Emirates. :lmao


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wolves & QPR losing. Excellent.

Let's hope Bolton & Wigan go the same way too because we're getting thumped tonight.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> Ramsey is a good squad player for a top-4 team. He would do well alongside technically sound players. He is nowhere good enough to lead an attack. As for the injury Gunner stated, it's bound to happen because Wenger is overplaying him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't just post that! Stringer covered it pretty well. I'll just say that Arshavin got us that 4th spot on his OWN during 08/09, with the injuries we had and the shit form--many of our players were going though. He was playing the CF role and had the license to to whatever the heck he wanted. He was raping oppositions because Arshavin is THAT good of a player. Amongst our players, Arshavin is our finest player based on technical abilities alone. On his peak, I would place him above van Persie because he can create and score both, but Arsene Wenger destroyed his career at Arsenal by shoving him on the wing. If you play van Persie as a holding midfield player, what would you get? Not every player can play--in Arsene's classic words--right, left, or in the middle!
> 
> Arsene Wenger cancelled the number 10 role and shoved him to the wings. He just did it for whatever reason and I still don't understand why. Why couldn't Arsene use Arshavin in the same way 'Arry is using van der Vaart presently? There are some players who have a fixed role and that was Arshavin. I'm pretty sure he's going to put on a show in the Euros now.
> 
> Talking about Walcott, the problem is he isn't a winger. Contrary to Arshavin, Walcott has never proven himself. While he isn't a class player, we could really do well by seeing him play in his desired position of a striker. If Welback can play in front of Rooney at ManU, despite the gulf in class, I can't see why Walcott cannot be tested in the the front--in those few, odd games. Bad management, really.
> 
> By the way, it's been reported that Arshavin was Gazidis' signing and NOT Arsene Wenger's signing. Hmmmm... Makes sense because Arsene doesn't sign such players and also, due to the way he handled Arshavin. Poor, poor stuff here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a problem with Arsenal. Whomever comes to us, goes down in quality and starts under-performing. It's not just Squillaci. Chamakh isn't as bad as he is made out to be and you can't ignore that he had an exceptional start to his Arsenal career. He doesn't suit Arsenal's style of play precisely, but he has gotten worse since his arrival. I can say the same for Gervinho, although the verdict isn't out yet.* The only exception here is Koscielny*.


He was still fairly gash last season, he's improved this season for sure tho.

lol @ sXe thinking Chelsea will win 4-0. They'll struggle to a 2-1 :jay2

Also, PAPISS CISSE scores again.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Had to save them for the real hard game of the week. AVB knows what he is doing.


Yup afterall AVB's a cleaver guy. He knows Roman doesn't care about the Champions league & only wants a top 4 finish (Y)


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'm not thinking 4-0, I just said 4-0 plz. Big difference there rene.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yup afterall AVB's a cleaver guy. He knows Roman doesn't care about the Champions league & only wants a top 4 finish (Y)


Wenger sees no problem with this. It is their trophy after all is 4th.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™;11074864 said:


> Wenger sees no problem with this. It is their trophy after all is 4th.


That means we have a chance of winning the treble :mark:. 

Such a great trophy. And one day the oh so young and talented steve Kean will be guiding you guys to that glory Nige :kean


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Such a great trophy. And one day the oh so young and talented steve Kean will be guiding you guys to that glory Nige :kean


Yeah, maybe 4th in the Championship.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Jesus christ what a shit game.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

fpalm we just can't attack like a premier league team..


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Please give David Luiz the striker's position. Plz.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We'd get more goals with Luiz up front than Drogs or Torres :lmao 

Well done David


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> Dundee United have confirmed they received a scheduled payment from Blackburn Rovers for the transfer of striker David Goodwillie.
> 
> A Tannadice spokesman said: "I can confirm that we have now been paid the sum due by Blackburn, but the money was due to us a week past Wednesday and we have only received it today."
> 
> It had been reported Blackburn missed the deadline for the payment, but a statement said: "The club can confirm it paid all the monies to the FA on Monday."
> 
> Goodwillie signed for Rovers in August for an undisclosed fee, thought to be £2m plus £800,000 in potential add-ons.
> 
> He has scored four goals in 20 games for Rovers.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17157977

Rovers hard up for cash Nige?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



W.4.E said:


> fpalm we just can't attack like a premier league team..


Or defend it seems. That seems to be the main worry.

I wonder what the odds are of us getting our first clean sheet of the season at the unofficial Etihad Stadium tonight.:hmm:

David Luiz!!! Put him in my fantasy team this week too!

What the hell's happening to Sunderland? 3-0 down.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yup afterall AVB's a cleaver guy. He knows Roman doesn't care about the Champions league & only wants a top 4 finish (Y)


:wenger


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Why does Luiz even play centre back? fpalm


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

DaFuq is happening to Sunderland?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Jobbed_Out said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17157977
> 
> Rovers hard up for cash Nige?


We came out the other day and said it's not true and we paid the money to the FA on Monday. It's true though that we've got financial problems. We've not played Salgado so we don't have to give him a new contract with 9 games to go. Same situation for Roberts before we let him go.

Our wage bill's taken a massive boost with Nelsen, Andrews, Samba & Roberts all going in the past month. We got £12m or so for Samba too which we can use to pay off Barclays who apparently demanded £10m in the transfer window like they did in the summer, cunts. Then again the Indian owners failed to pay off part of the debt they promised with their own money when they took over. They're the reason we're in this mess. Asset stripping twats.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> What the hell's happening to Sunderland? 3-0 down.



I know :sad: we've just been second best all game. Odemwingie is playing a blinder but our midfield seems lax as opposed to usual, we're usually constantly pressuring and closing down but we're being completely outplayed for the first time since MON came in. Newcastle away and then Liverpool after this too before the cup game at Everton. Could easily slip down the table if they all go against us.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lol Luiz is a quality finisher.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

wolves getting 1 back to give me false hope, i know castle are gonna score at least 2 more before the end of this


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Shepard said:


> I know :sad: we've just been second best all game. Odemwingie is playing a blinder but our midfield seems lax as opposed to usual, we're usually constantly pressuring and closing down but we're being completely outplayed for the first time since MON came in. Newcastle away and then Liverpool after this too before the cup game at Everton. Could easily slip down the table if they all go against us.


Just be grateful the game against us at Ewood's been rearranged thanks to that FA Cup game. Forget what the Baggies are doing to you. We'd well & truly rip you a new one.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:kean I do fear the YAK


At this rate this is the first league game this season we'll have lost by more than one goal, even when BRUCEY was in charge. Sad to see that stat go now.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Shepard said:


> :kean I do fear the YAK


So you should my man, so you should.

Feed the Yak, Fear the Yak, it all amounts to the same thing.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*






*DROGBAAA!!!*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Fuck off Wolves.8*D


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

damn, 2-2 fair play TC.

GIVE HIM THE JOB. :vince2


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



W.4.E said:


> damn, 2-2 fair play TC.
> 
> GIVE HIM THE JOB. :vince2


he does have the job


they should just bring mick in for the post match interviews. MOTD wont be the same


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i meant full-time, i support wolves, i know he's in till the end of the season...


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Lamps 3-0.

This is surreal... Chelsea winning?


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

mark hughes already in the shit. whats this now if rangers loose today? 3 losses in his first 3 games? terrible start. its not like hes playing top 6 teams either.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

bolton going to lose for the 18th time this season, pretty shocking.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



CyberWaste said:


> mark hughes already in the shit. whats this now if rangers loose today? 3 losses in his first 3 games? terrible start. its not like hes playing top 6 teams either.


Great innit?!:lmao He did get a draw at Villa though in his first game.

I just wish Wolves would lose. Damn you Newcastle. It's all Mags' fault. Hang your head in shame.:frustrate

*Edit:* Keith Andrews, 2 in 2.fpalm


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

And it's 4. This is just painful to watch.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Right... Come on Spurs!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

bolton, dont ever change <3


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

bolton is shit. why does luiz even plays as a centre back.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Silva thinks Sturridge is the most skillful player in the league.

He should follow Sturridge's example and leave Man City to come to play at Chelsea. He's already used to Europa League :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

who knows why luiz does anything, he's fucking batshit crazy 

but hes so damn lovable

its a shame his earlier pass to drogba got ruled offside though, it was a real beauty. bastard also sliced through bolton later with that through ball to lampard

Notice how we won today when Mereiles and Bosingwa fucked off. I pray to several gods they never get a match again anytime soon. The roman seemed moderately pleased too.

Also, has Mikel EVER hit a pass that went forward? All he did today was shoot back or side to side!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:hmm:

Not sure what happened there like. Went 2-0 and just stopped playing.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Not really relevant to today, but


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Took Blackburn 67 minutes to have their first shot. fpalm

Which only went 3 yards because it was blocked.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> :hmm:
> 
> Not sure what happened there like. Went 2-0 and just stopped playing.



We stopped playing after 1-0. To them. So about 2-3 minutes in 


Next week will be fun. Plz be gentle, my CP was a disaster after the game at the SoL


----------



## bellywolves

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



W.4.E said:


> wolves getting 1 back to give me false hope, i know castle are gonna score at least 2 more before the end of this


Keep the faith mate, keep the faith!!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The resemblance between AVB and Mata is ridiculous.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pretty ecstatic with Chelsea finally getting a good win even though it was against Bolton. Drogba played well


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i need UTD to lay waste to the Norwich mandem


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Jackass stewards dragging the Fulham players away from the fans, they looked pretty much like bouncers. Also the Heskey run and shot that went wide wasn't shown on MOTD. It sounded exciting on the radio so yeah son I am disappoint.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Waratah said:


> i need UTD to lay waste to the Norwich *mandem*


:lmao

Luiz as a striker may just work :hmm:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

#Chelseabackontrack!?

Luiz is a better striker than Torres.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Torres is a better defender than Luiz :torres


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> Torres is a better defender than Luiz :torres


:torres


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Destiny said:


> #Chelseabackontrack!?
> 
> Luiz is a better striker than Torres.


#CHELSEACHARGE







That's Balotelli's girlfriend? No wonder he had her name on his shirt.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It's sorted. Stick Torres in CB & Luiz up front then go on to romp the league! 

FORZA CHEL$KI


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

MARIO KUN DZEKO

fuck yeah.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> Torres is a better defender than Luiz :torres


There's no goals when Torres is around. :torres

:lmao @ Sagma coming out and saying Hazard joining Spurs would be an error, and that he'd be an enemy if he did. That'll make sure he signs for Arsenal for sure.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Drop points tomorrow and the leagues over. City could probably coast to the title on their home form alone.

Apparently Norwich have scored the most headed goals in the league and lately we've leaking goals left, right and centre from set-pieces. Fat boy Holt is gonna rape us.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pft, Holt won't rape you.

































Morison will. :balo2


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:darren

^Gibson rape face.

Oh yeah Fulham's goal was sick. I mean they all count the same and the striker probably should have placed it in the far corner rather than doing the dummy, but yeah sick goal. :ex:


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

That video is what I imagined a XXX parody of Lazytown to be like.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Theo Walcott has found a team-mate with just 14 of his 103 crosses from open play in the league this season. 

that's pathetic.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



W.4.E said:


> Theo Walcott has found a team-mate with just 14 of his 103 crosses from open play in the league this season.
> 
> that's pathetic.


Yeah but he's super quick. . . sometimes.

I really don't understand why he keeps getting picked. The guy's shit on the wing. Jarvis & Lennon should be ahead of him, maybe even Albrighton too.

If Walcott goes to the Euros, well :faint:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

United team



> De Gea, Jones, Evans, Ferdinand, Evra, Nani, Carrick, Scholes, Giggs, Wellbeck, Hernandez
> Bench: Amos, Rafael, Smalling, Berbatov, Park, Young, Fabio


no rooney again

and Giggs makes his 900th appearance


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



W.4.E said:


> Theo Walcott has found a team-mate with just 14 of his 103 crosses from open play in the league this season.












Challenged Accepted


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Arsenal
13 Szczesny
03 Sagna
05 Vermaelen
06 Koscielny
28 Gibbs
07 Rosicky
08 Arteta
14 Walcott
17 Song
30 Benayoun
10 Van Persie

Substitutes
21 Fabianski
25 Jenkinson
49 Miquel
15 Oxlade-Chamberlain
09 Park Chu-Young
27 Gervinho
29 Chamakh

Tottenham Hotspur
24 Friedel
04 Kaboul
26 King
28 Walker
32 Assou-Ekotto
03 Bale
08 Parker
14 Modric
21 Kranjcar
10 Adebayor
15 Saha

Substitutes
23 Cudicini
20 Dawson
07 Lennon
11 Van der Vaart
25 Rose
30 Sandro
18 Defoe


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

AOC & Gervinho on the bench and Benayoun starts? I wonder how the Arsenal fans will react to that.

Spurs 4-4-2 is a surprise with VDV on the bench. Kranjcar ahead of Lennon too. Let's hope it's a cracker. Come on Spurs!8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

vdV on the bench with Kranjcar starting? Strange. He was superb last time these two teams played.

Lennon, whilst not the best of players, gives Spurs a lot of width and creates a lot of space, is a good outlet due to his pace, and is an underrated crosser of a ball (he's not great, but he's not terrible by any means). Not sure if starting 2 strikers instead of him is the best decision, but we'll see.

Benayoun starting is even more bizarre though. Walcott shouldn't be in the team ahead of Gervinho or AOC - who i'd really like to have seen given a go in a big game like today. I expect Spurs to pull this out 1-2 or 1-3.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Jesus Nige, did Wenger and every Arsenal player fuck your grandmother?

You have a serious vendetta against them!


----------



## D17

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Adebayor with that Cena MSG heat.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

rumoured team

Reina,Johnson,Agger,Skrtel,Enrique,Adam,Gerrard,Downing,Bellamy,Suarez & Carroll

AGGER and BELLAMY back :mark:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I've got a really bad feeling Arsenal are going to win this.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

woo~ spurs


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

VDV played a blinder last time Spurs played Arsenal: BENCH. :arry


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Jesus Nige, did Wenger and every Arsenal player fuck your grandmother?
> 
> You have a serious vendetta against them!


Na, he fucked my younger brother. Grandma's wrong sex for him and way too old, plus they're both dead, not that I'd put necrophilia past that dick.

I don't hate Arsenal that much. I don't like Wenger because he's a stubborn, obnoxious bastard, and then there's some fans who think the sun shines out of his arse and swallow all the crap he comes out with who still think it's 2004.

I love what Harry's done with Spurs. That's why I want them to win today, but I don't have a vendetta against Arsenal. I can see how it comes across that way though, not that I give a fuck if it winds some pissy bell ends up.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

SAHAAAAAAAAA

LOOOOL Nice Defending.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao

Didn't take long did it?!!!:lmao

How easy was that?!


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Could they possibly have given Saha any more space?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

SCHOLES!!!!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

i put a $5 on tottenham winning 3-1


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Goal Machine!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Is the United match on ESPN?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Big_Man said:


> Is the United match on ESPN?


Nope.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ah, I'll have to find a stream then, I guess


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Penalty!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao

ADEBAYOR OF ALL PEOPLE, GET THE FUCK IN!!!8*D


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Bale diving again. fpalm


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Minimal contact, maybe a clip from Gibbs.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Despite what has happened, I stil believe Arsenal have been the better team.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Adebayor should go celebrate to the Arsenal fans again :troll

No card for Gibbs?


----------



## Omega Creed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Big_Man said:


> Ah, I'll have to find a stream then, I guess


http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=142781&part=sports


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'm listening to Fanzone during the Arsenal/Spurs game (whilst finding out about the Norwich/United score) and the people commentating are hilarious. Eespecially when Walcott was on the break and the Arsenal fan was furious when Walcott squared it to RVP.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Lol, Walcott.:lmao

What was he doing?!


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

That was not a penalty, fucking cunt Bale and Abebayor scores it. Fuck fuck fuck... fpalm


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



The Outsiders said:


> http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=142781&part=sports


Thanks, but I'll just watch MOTD and watch the North London derby now

Walcott has no confidence


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

2-0 Up against Arsenal, now getting some Arsenal fans chucked out of the Emirates.

:arry Triffic


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Sagna > RVP :wenger


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

that was a clear pen and you should be thankful you still have 11 on the pitch you bunch of whingers.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Take a bow RVP!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

MY WORD!


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Oh, my god.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What a hit son. What a hit.

Arsenal have deserved the two goals.

Defense is very shaky though.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Walcott has been absolutely dire today.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

ROBIIIIIN ! :mark: :mark:

Walcott, I hope you die.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Been a great game so far. Arsenal deserve to be ahead


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Walcott's delivery is beyond wank. Same old overrated piece of shit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

my word he'll look good banging those in in sky blue.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

2-2 is a reasonable scoreline for that half. If it stays that way i'll be shocked



ABKiss said:


> ROBIIIIIN ! :mark: :mark:
> 
> Walcott, I hope you die.


you stay classy guy.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Crazy game so far. Sagna with a beast header. RVP being a boss as usual.

Unlucky not to be 2-1 up but that monkey looking cunt got away with the dive.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pepe.. Johno agger Skrtel Enrique.. Hendo Stevie charlie Downing.. Suarez Carroll

bellamy to come on as a sub/maybe not 100%?


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

RVP can be ridiculously good some times.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

U jelly of Bales diving skills??

Cant find a Bale face so this will have to do

:suarez1


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Crazy game so far. Sagna with a beast header. RVP being a boss as usual.


RVP's missed some sitters, should've had at least 2 today.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

After that sort of first half you just know nothing'll happen in the second, gonna call 3-2 Arsenal.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> RVP's missed some sitters, should've had at least 2 today.


True, but he got away with the post hit when Sagna scored the head straight from the cross.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Walcott still on the pitch ? WTF


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Rosicky has been class so far.

Fuck, great save from Friedel. He's a class keeper.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

ROSICKY! is still shit.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Dat comeback! Rosicky just backed up my praise right dere!

How can Arsenal show so much determination today but none against Sunderland? I don't understand this team. fpalm


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

ROSICKYYYYY !!! :mark:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

fpalm

Every credit to Arsenal for turning this around.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Dat comeback! Rosicky just backed up my praise right dere!
> 
> How can Arsenal show so much determination today but none against Sunderland? I don't understand this team. fpalm


It was the FA Cup, we have nothing else to shoot for, we gave a shit, Arsenal didn't.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Arsenal are aiming for the fourth place trophy. No actual trophy wanted. :wenger


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

And have been for about 5 years :wenger


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> my word he'll look good banging those in in sky blue.


Don't think Coventry can afford him tbh.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> Don't think Coventry can afford him tbh.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> Don't think Coventry can afford him tbh.


:balo2


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Walcott, 4-2. I must have fallen asleep because i don't believe he scored.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Rosicky and Walcott scoring in the same game? WHAT IS THIS SHIT!!


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I knew Walcott would score. :side:


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Theo answering them critics.... With a shit performance and 2 goals.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

5-2, Walcott double :lmao what the fuck. 2 class finishes.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Walcott is trolling us all!

What an amazing game!


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Walcott scores 2 goals in 1 game, The English Premier League, BEST IN THE WORLD!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lol @ the guy who he said he hopes Walcott dies.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

fuck sake


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

"Harry for England":lmao

Walcott showing Wenger why he should play up front. The boy might be utter shit but he sure can finish.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao Spurs! Triffic.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Walcott for England captain :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

wheres that poster who said tottenham were the best in the league/world?


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EGame said:


> lol @ the guy who he said he hopes Walcott dies.


That was in the heat of the moment, haha. Just to wake him up. :side:


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Cant believe what's going on in this game.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

No its Mick for England. Its only going to snowball even more now after today


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hockey score coming up :mourinho


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Funny how Walcott has these games. He played like this against Chelsea and did the same thing. Lol, he will go to shit again after this game.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

GET IN NORWICH


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Holt! Great weekend for City.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I await a post that includes a lot of "superb" and "world class".


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Jepo said:


> Holt! Great weekend for City.


not a good one for us though :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:barry

^future Premier League medal winner.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Rolling back the years at Carrow Road.

And @Jake, just got slightly better, already accepted it as a lost cause of a weekend after yesterday, no better time to get back on track than next week though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> I await a post that includes a lot of "superb" and "world class".


"I always knew ..." too.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It took the two grandads to score for United. fpalm


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

why are people talking about spurs/Arsenal when the real drama is at Utd/Norwich game? Giggs scores in his 900th game, standard.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

NOT A FOOTBALL

avoid the thread before the stringer essay...and Gunner being...positive?


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> It took the two grandads to score for United. fpalm


While the Wenger youth factory continues to falter in the lesser games. :wenger


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Typical united.

Somewhat feel sorry for Norwich.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

no, gunner will still find the negatives in a 5-2 win. stringer will post like its 52-0. and giggs can go fuck his own face. What a cunt


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Jepo said:


> While the Wenger youth factory continues to falter in the lesser games. :wenger


:jordan4

We are meeting our expectations. 4th place is as good as silverware for us. :wenger


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



CyberWaste said:


> GET IN NORWICH





Jepo said:


> Holt! Great weekend for City.





Destiny said:


> Typical united.
> 
> Somewhat feel sorry for Norwich.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> It took the two grandads to score for United. fpalm


don't really understand what point you're making? they're still class and plausible that they scored.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

say what you want about united...




but they're cunts.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

He shags who he wants.

What a man.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Lucky to get the win really. United sat back far too much at 1-0 and let Norwich attack. I'd say de Gea was MOTM, made 3 brilliant saves which kept it at 1-0, wonder if the media will praise de Gea, doubt it as usual. When it went 1-1 united could of had 2 or 3, welbeck missed an easy chance and carrick decided to square it when he had a free shot on the keeper. Welbeck did the stuff outside the penalty box really well, he is great technically, but when he got in front of goal thats what let him down. Ferdinand looked really assured. Nani continued his shit form.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

De Gea is in exceptional form atm and idc if the media picks up on it or not, just as long as he continues that way. the commentators are picking up on it but they keep making out as though his forms just begun, he's been on it for a while.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Fucking get in there you fucking twat giggsy. I'd take a shit performance win away to them.



Lol arsenal and spurs game, cheer up harry. Shocking dive from bale.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Waratah said:


> don't really understand what point you're making? they're still class and plausible that they scored.


I know, but the fact it took a 38 year old and a man brought out of retirement to save their bacon against Norwich. fpalm


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Who cares about the Carling Cup? This match should have been on first 8*D


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I know, they're doing shit in 8th aren't they?


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

That was a frickin awesome game. Outplayed Spurs comfortably.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Gr.. I hate Man Utd. The only players I can stand are Lindegaard and Hernandez. The rest are a bunch of dicks.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Fair play, Arsenal. Showed some balls today, a rare sight. Thanks for keeping Spurs off our backs too.

Hey 'Pool fans, we did you a favour today. Norwich were creeping up behind you 8*D.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> Lucky to get the win really. United sat back far too much at 1-0 and let Norwich attack. I'd say de Gea was MOTM, made 3 brilliant saves which kept it at 1-0, wonder if the media will praise de Gea, doubt it as usual. When it went 1-1 united could of had 2 or 3, welbeck missed an easy chance and carrick decided to square it when he had a free shot on the keeper. Welbeck did the stuff outside the penalty box really well, he is great technically, but when he got in front of goal thats what let him down. Ferdinand looked really assured. Nani continued his shit form.


It's Nani's 3rd game back from injury and he played 3 days ago. Give him a break.

Welbeck isn't a goal scorer. Needs more composure. 

Overall though it was typical United. Get a goal and take it easy, then only start playing when the opposition scores. Not sure if it's laziness or complacency.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

looking at the walcott goals, finish asides, he kinda lucked into both

both his first touches were abominations. its a miracle he could salvage either one



now i see why AVB wants him 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I wont be surprised to see United win the league this year, even though they've been playing like shit. They always manage to pull off these wins and deserve credit for it.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Van Persie is just ridiculous, far too good for Le Arse.

He'll be off in the summer for sure.



EGame said:


> I wont be surprised to see United win the league this year, even though they've been playing like shit. They always manage to pull off these wins and deserve credit for it.


Of course they will, they always do. When did they actually last play good football? 2008?

They deserve credit for winning title after title with an aging and by their standards, poor team.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> I know, but the fact it took a 38 year old and a man brought out of retirement to save their bacon against Norwich. fpalm


well the opportunities were easy to score and they were in the right position at the right time. it was hardly relying on them, they play for Utd and they score. it's not embarrassing that they start and play well, they'd feature in just about every team in the Premiership and across Europe. they're exceptional players.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

hey look guys, we found the united version of stringer


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Now Rooney joins Cleverley in pulling out of the England team, bent dropped out yesterday so there is only 3 strikers to pick from, Welbeck, Sturridge and Campbell


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Emarosa said:


> It's Nani's 3rd game back from injury and he played 3 days ago. Give him a break.


He was playing crap before injury though.

He deserves no break!


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

kenny daglish should be wearing a fucking suit.


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Cardiff looking very stretched already at the back. That Johnson effort at the start was well unlucky.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> Now Rooney joins Cleverley in pulling out of the England team, bent dropped out yesterday so there is only 3 strikers to pick from, Welbeck, Sturridge and Campbell


Is it serious?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Emarosa said:


> It's Nani's 3rd game back from injury and he played 3 days ago. Give him a break.


Hopefully a leg.

:rooney


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Vader13 said:


> Hopefully a leg.
> 
> :rooney












???


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

That was.... Shocking! In a good way.  How did we even manage to outplay Spurs today? Rosicky is my MOTM. He was outstanding today and rolled back the years. The defense was still all over the place. In the second half, we defended effectively, although, I'm still not very confident.

Strangely, we played the 4-2-2-2 today, with Song and Arteta as holding midfield players. Benayoun and Rosicky took up the attacking midfield duties. For the first time in eternity it seems, Arsene Wenger played with two strikers up front.

On the topic of Walcott, that's what Walcott does. He had an atrocious first half and a bad second half, but he ended up scoring two goals. That's how you use him--as a striker; not anything else because he is useless elsewhere.

The best thing: Ramsey didn't start and we won! The last three games we've won, Ramsey didn't start in any of them. :taylor1 The last 5 games we've lost, Ramsey started them all. :bron3




Nige™ said:


> "Harry for England":lmao
> 
> Walcott showing Wenger why he should play up front. The boy might be utter shit but he sure can finish.


He did play as a striker today. He was playing behind GOAL™!, but drifted wide at times.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> I know, but the fact it took a 38 year old and a man brought out of retirement to save their bacon against Norwich. fpalm












Great win, after last season I'll take any kind of victory outside of Old Trafford. De Gea played really well, once he settles in he'll be immense. Hopefully it happens sooner rather than later.

Huge win for Arsenal, too. Hopefully Spurs can stay in the top 4 this season.

MASON!


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

loliverpool


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

WOOOOOOO!

Please god hold on!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Fair play, Arsenal. Showed some balls today, a rare sight. Thanks for keeping Spurs off our backs too.
> 
> Hey 'Pool fans, we did you a favour today. Norwich were creeping up behind you 8*D.


What about that giggsy lad pal 900 games at one club, fucking astonishing.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lolerpool

Don't worry, Downing will save the day.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Might get a pool to win 3-1 bet on now, not sure what the odds will be.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

LOL!


----------



## Example

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Put a quid on Suarez next scorer.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Not getting my hopes up yet.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i'd put money on a 2-0 win for cardiff  no idea why bellamy didn't start or why we persist with fucking downing.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Liverpool will score, no doubt. It does say a lot though when Downing looks likes like your biggest threat. I just hope Cardiff hold on to see Dalglish's interview with Jeff. I hope Jeff winds him up again like he did at Old Trafford.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

downing's the only player that looks like making something for liverpool.

carrol has been lazy as always and gerrard has even looked a bit sloppy.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

not all Henderson's can become champions this weekend Rush.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Great effort from young Jordan, the £20m man!


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:arry

"Deer tottingham fanns, 
i am soree abowt toodaiys rezultt. we was too-nill up thenn we facked it up compleetely. skottee lett the sid doun wiv hiz red carrd and nou i cant stopp finking abowt the englend jobb. i luk fourwad too manerging wolkot afta his second harf prefromans. yors sinseerelee, 
arry"


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Henderson's shot :lmao

Carroll busting a bollock to get in the 6 yard box :lmao

Heaton's having a decent game. Be great for the lad to win today.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Waratah said:


> not all Henderson's can become champions this weekend Rush.


Ah fuck.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

carrol should give it up and just become a defender now


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



ABKiss said:


> :arry
> 
> "Deer tottingham fanns,
> i am soree abowt toodaiys rezultt. we was too-nill up thenn we facked it up compleetely. skottee lett the sid doun wiv hiz red carrd and nou i cant stopp finking abowt the englend jobb. i luk fourwad too manerging wolkot afta his second harf prefromans. yors sinseerelee,
> arry"


You missed out the bit where he said they're only 7 points clear of Arsenal instead of 10 at the start of the day but how it's not the end of the world as it's only one result.

Suarez doing his spacker impression for a pathetic handball appeal again. That guy's an absolute cunt.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

8*D my CP has not been raped by Mags yet 8*D happy days


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Bellamy on now, hopefully he gets going and quickly.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

did they just say this was Bellamy's dream final? what a strange man, realistic though i suppose. i think Cardiff have more goals in them actually, lets see Reina flap at a few more crosses and catches b/c that is a goldmine.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

fuck you skrtel


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

SKRTEL, 1-1. GET IN

Dream final as in teams involved, pretty sure he'd rather have a CL final.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

my money would be on a world cup final. sheep shagging bastards, i hate them all.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

except Giggs


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Oh wow a sheep shagging insult directed at the Welsh, that's original

Skrtel is looking really fucking aggressive today, think somebody may get raped by the end of the match


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

it wasn't really me trying to insult them, more me just expressing my dislike for them. like how one might say 'paddy bastards' for the Irish, 'fat cunts' for the americans. it's not me trying to be insulting, it's just what people say. everyone picking on the 12er.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Carrahoof on.

Also what a chance for Miller.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Miller should have buried that. Liverpool will win now.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

hoping Agger isn't injured and that this is more to do with the fact the game might go to extra time. Carra hopefully provides some calm at the back.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

how the fuck was that not a yellow for carragher???


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Sorry for not passing to you Craig :suarez1


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

LOL Carragher. 

Hilarious.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Fuck. That was a great chance for miller


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> how the fuck was that not a yellow for carragher???


Yeah, Carragher was trollin hard. Looks like he got you mad too. :terry


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Carragher has an own goal in him, i can feel it.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

5am currently, nailbiting anxiety stuff. fuck


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

yeah fuck timezones. sun is going to be up before i get to bed.

Suarez with a decent effort.

fuck, cleared off the line


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Gerrard's shooting has been very poor today.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I wonder if you guys will be crying yourselves to sleep?

Clearance off the line, then at the next corner Cardiff only put one guy on the line


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

no way, Gerrard's younger cousin, hope he scores the winner and joins Utd in which he then turns out to be the best player in the universe and single-handedly dismantles Liverpool into obscurity somehow.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i hope he does score the winner, a nice own goal followed by revealing a liverpool top underneath :troll


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Carroll and Kuyt in battle of who needs a haircut more.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Big Andy off. Looks like Liverpool are serious about scoring :troll


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

well we have missed an awful lot of penalties this year....


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hopefully there's another deliberate Suarez handball on the line.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> well we have missed an awful lot of penalties this year....


Your last two trophies were won on pens, so you'll probably win this one on them too.

Which makes me sick.

C'MON CARDIFF!!!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Joel still mad about Terry's penalty miss. :barry


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Liverpool taking on Ronaldo in the Ballon D'Penalty award


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

KUYT. what a FINISH.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Kuyt you prick


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Cardiff look out on their feet. Rough on them, but they've not shamed themselves against PL opposition.

Good finish by Kuyt.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

YES! You fucking legend.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Oh my various Gods

It took them 116 minutes to get a corner, and they finished it

Learn from this all you premier league cunts who cant score with 20 fucking corners


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Might as well give Cardiff the trophy now. We can't score a penalty to save ourselves and Reina won't save a thing.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I think I'm going to have a heart attack...


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

HEATON YOU BEAST.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Haha! Saved! Great save.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

This is the worst shootout ever.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

NO ONE WANTS TO SCORE


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wow. fpalm


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What kind of shoot out is this?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

One team's genuinely going to limp their way to a trophy this afternoon.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Liverpool win fpalm


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

knew stevie's cousin would fuck this one up


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

GERRARD WINS IT FOR LIVERPOOL.

inb4 the Sun newspaper steals the headline.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

omg this is the worst.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

A fucking terrible shootout to cap off the worst cup a premier league side can win but i'll take it. Cardiff played really well.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

downing gets man of the match?! 

did they even see how well hudson/turner/mcnaughton played?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> GERRARD WINS IT FOR LIVERPOOL.
> 
> inb4 the Sun newspaper steals the headline.


If they do that, someone should set their offices on fire

The look on that poor kid's face when he missed, nobody should make that worse than it is


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

THAT WAS EMOTIONALLY GRUELING. 

A win's a win though.

WOOP WOOP!


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Tom Heaton is a lad, did Utd proud. wish he was around actually instead of Amos.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Gerrard just said Reina was the best keeper in the world :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

He's good, but he's no cech


This is 2005 right?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

By "best in the world" he means "fighting with De Gea to be the best Spanish keeper after Casillas, Valdes and Lopez".


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

"Casillas/Valdes/Neuer/Hart/Buffon can do some amazing things, but what they can do Reina can do as well, if not better."


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

As we all know winning the Carling Cup fires you on to a great last 12 games. Just ask Birmingham.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



JakeC_91 said:


> 8*D my CP has not been raped by Mags yet 8*D happy days


Saving it for next week :mark:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

WALK ON...WALK ONNNN WITH HOPEEEEE IN YOUR HEARTTTTT AND YOULL NEVERRRR WALKKKK ALONEEEE....YOUUUUULLLLLLL NEVVVVERRRRR WAAAALKKKK ALLLOONEEEEEEE 

Horrible ass final which left me and my mates just about able to stand due to the emotional energy being released but fuck it our first final since 2007 and our first cup since 2006 so I'll take it with happiness.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Fuck you Gerrard family.










Just gonna watch that on a loop and pretend nothing else happened. Absolutely abysmal penalties. Zambia with bags more talent.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Congratulations to both teams, it could have gone either way and Cardiff did themselves proud. The shootout was just terrible, and it wasn't a great victory but I'm sure Liverpool fans won't care. I'm not going to be bitter about it, you did enough to win.

It's always nice to see a non-top 4 team win a domestic trophy (ok, maybe a little bitter 8*D)


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Well at least Liverpool are back in europe now.:suarez1


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> *You missed out the bit where he said they're only 7 points clear of Arsenal instead of 10 at the start of the day but how it's not the end of the world as it's only one result.*
> 
> Suarez doing his spacker impression for a pathetic handball appeal again. That guy's an absolute cunt.


When I was in the Pub earlier a Spurs fan was arguing with an Arsenal fan about exactly this :lmao. Kept asking him which position would he rather be in after this match. 7 points clear or winners.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Login.

5-2.

Leave.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Now all arsenal need is to score that many goals against Milan without conceding anything 8*D


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

^ We can't keep a clean sheet. <insert Squillaci smiley>

So, I'm hoping for 7-2. That would be good enough. :wenger


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> ^ We can't keep a clean sheet. <insert Squillaci smiley>
> 
> *So, I'm hoping for 7-2.* That would be good enough. :wenger


Excuse Me......










What is this Shit


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

He'll shag who he wants, he'll shag who he wants...

That boy Giggsy, he's won it twelve times.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

4th place trophy still on. :wenger


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Horrible season aside....it's always great to thrash Spurs.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Liverpool were definitely the better team and deserved it but Cardiff really did piss it away on penalties. Reina didn't even make a save, I don't think so anyway. Suarez was terrible, he really is all flash and very little end product. He seems to have a fetish for rounding a defender 2 or 3 times before actually trying to do something with the ball. It's class when it works (against United at Anfield last year) but it is a rarity.


----------



## StonePunk3:16

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Get in! Kuyt deserves to win a trophy!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*






Liverpool fans need to practice their celebrating


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Supporting through the pain. The life of a liverpool fan.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Kuyt's kid?



redeadening said:


> Liverpool fans need to practice their celebrating


They don't get the opportunities.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

forgot he had hands as he's probably always putting them in other peoples' pockets :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

In that case, when arsenal wins the fans are probably gonna accidentally cripple themselves 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



haribo said:


> They don't get the opportunities.


That


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1

Sums up my feelings pretty well. About time.


----------



## Beer

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Still suffering from that shootout. Cardiff did us fans proud today and it was exciting to see just how many players we have who can cut it against some of the best players in the English League. Other than winning the trophy today went really well for us and I'm so so pleased. Congrats to Liverpool, don't feel that much heartache because we weren't robbed, on the whole they did deserve the win but still.. amazed at our performance.


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

where are Cardiff in the championship?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Waratah said:


> where are Cardiff in the championship?


6th


----------



## StarJupes

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

right i'm betting on them being promoted (goes against my better judgement b/c i tend to find lower league clubs success in cups tend to not reflect their league performance necessarily.)


----------



## Medo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

*Giggsy you great legend*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Arsenal get some early goals and it could actually get interesting. Deportivo have done the same thing to what was widely considered an even better Milan team. Can't see them not conceding though...

In all seriousness Rosicky has really stepped up whenever I've watched him lately, I used to really rate him with Dortmund but since his injuries he never looked the player he was, he seems to have a real turn of pace about him now which was not there for a long time. He was MOTM today for Arsenal.

Delighted with that result before next week, hopefully it plays on that players minds. De Gea seems to have really found his feet now and is gaining confidence every week, delighted for him. It was a game I thought would be a sure loss a few weeks ago but now I'm hopeful, just wish Valencia would be available. Don't trust Nani or Young.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Dempsey and Sessegnon. Come and get us, CL clubs*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Hopefully De Gea doesn't play again this season.


*ahem, posted a month or so ago


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

900 appearances. It's an achievement you'd imagine would be rarely rivalled by a PL player in the years to come (assuming Robbie Keane doesn't break the 100 club barrier). Really though, he could break 1000 apps for United & Wales before retirement, crazy.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Gunner14 said:


> As we all know winning the Carling Cup fires you on to a great last 12 games. Just ask Birmingham.


Imagine losing it though. The effect of that would surely cause a team to plummet and have their title dreams dashed due to the amazing demoralising effect ie the Stringer Fanboy Hypothesis.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










Just found this awesome photo, chesney celebrates with the ballboys :lmao


----------



## RockCold

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Amazing win. Simply amazing.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wenger _celebrates_ with them too.

Joke, joke.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Looks like Chezzers caught the ball(boy).



Silent Alarm said:


> Wenger _celebrates_ with them too.
> 
> Joke, joke.


Why are you joking? There's nothing funny about what Wenger does to them. :wenger


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

it's a shame wenger lost his partner in crime to zenit.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










:lmao


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Excuse Me......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this Shit


The exact shit that's going to go down in a REAL football ground at the Emirates. Monsieur Wenger believes we lost the last two games to Milan and Sunderland because the grounds weren't "real" football pitches. I can see Milan plummeting at the sight of playing in a REAL football pitch. :wenger


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> The exact shit that's going to go down in a REAL football ground at the Emirates. Monsieur Wenger believes we lost the last two games to Milan and Sunderland because the grounds weren't "real" football pitches. I can see Milan plummeting at the sight of playing in a REAL football pitch. :wenger


:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger



united_07 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao

I thought he was just doing one little hop to see where the ball was going when it went past Szczesny but he throws in another couple of extra little jigs afterwards!


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

How about another round of applause for that Charlie Adam penalty


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Wenger _celebrates_ with them too.
> 
> Joke, joke.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

So Darren Bent is out for the season, no more Robbie Keane. Relegation battle incoming?

:hesk2


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Robbie Keane could still sign in the Summer and live out another boyhood dream of playing in division one/two/the championship or whatever you want to call it. I can't wait for the Robbie Keane film, working title is:

ROBBIE KEANE.....






.....BOYHOOD DREAM


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Does anyone know what Wenger is _actually_ doing in that .gif?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

just seen this, briiliant


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Does anyone know what Wenger is _actually_ doing in that .gif?


He's doing that game where you have 3 cups and you move them around and then the other person has to guess which cup the coin is under.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Masturbating.



Joel said:


>


Triffic. :arry


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> just seen this, briiliant


That's good, but can Scholes do this?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> That's good, but can Scholes do this?


wow after seeing that i reckon fergie should bid £20m for him


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

To use Renegade's argument, he's won more trophies than United players this year, thus must be a great player. :carrick


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:darren

Are you sure Renegade is Australian rather than American? They always seem to argue that Player X is better than Player Snrub because Player X won more NFL rings or NBA rings etc. and their wins had nothing to do with their team mates or playing for the best team. Sorry for talking about American sports in this thread :side:

Yeah but what I'm saying is if Sergio Aguero wins a premier league medal then you have to put a big asterisk next to it because he was carried to it by Gareth Barry.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> He's doing that game where you have 3 cups and you move them around and then the other person has to guess which cup the coin is under.


Wenger holding a cup? Does not compute :wenger


Arsène Wenger: "Arsenal can still catch Tottenham in race for Champions League"
If fourth is a trophy, what the hell is 3rd?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



haribo said:


> Wenger holding a cup? Does not compute :wenger


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



BkB Hulk said:


> To use Renegade's argument, he's won more trophies than United players this year, thus must be a great player. :carrick


ahem


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

That's last year, yes. What relevance is that of? This is 2012, son.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Does that mean that our Asia Barclays Trophy and :torres's pre season goals hold no relevance anymore?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



haribo said:


> Wenger holding a cup? Does not compute :wenger
> 
> 
> Arsène Wenger: "Arsenal can still catch Tottenham in race for Champions League"
> *If fourth is a trophy, what the hell is 3rd?*


Fairly unlikely.

Tbh though, Spurs have some really difficult games coming up. They have Man U at home on Sunday before trips to Everton & Chelsea. The seven point gap won't be intact for very long. Liverpool/Arsenal, West Brom/Chelsea & Spurs/Man U should all be good games at the weekend.

Good for us that Bent is out and Keane's loan is up with Villa coming to Ewood on Saturday. That really is a must win. I don't think I can bare to sit through any other games like West Brom & Bolton before Christmas.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Does that mean that our Asia Barclays Trophy and :torres's pre season goals hold no relevance anymore?


I'm afraid so but chin up and look on the bright side your still in the title hunt for fourth spot :torres

Also Liverpool the only champions this year! You guys Jelly :suarez1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

pfft, we'd rather die than give up the moral victors cup


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










:lmao :lmao


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wasn't that great tbh. Expected better when I saw Olly-Redcafe in the corner.

Next.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> pfft, we'd rather die than give up the moral victors cup


I'm hoping Villa can challenge for that next season.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Still holding onto hope that Spurs finish outside the top 4. A loss to United and wins for Chelsea and Arsenal next week and it's down to 4. And as Nige pointed out, they have Goodison and the Bridge to go to after United at home.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Been awhile since been in this thread, first up congrats to Liverpool for Carling Cup win. No matter what people say its still trophy & they put out strong side from get go with idea winning it to help give them a platform to build upon in coming seasons. Good game as well, wouldn’t be right to over look how good Cardiff were as well. There 2 CBs were outstanding. They should take ton heart from that showing like Liverpool should use this as spring board to help them gain promotion to Prem League this season.

The Arsenal/Spurs had my attention for Sunday, convinced Spurs win the match before hand up until 40min mark I was pretty relaxed about it thinking Spurs get couple more on counter. But fell to pieces even when 2-0 up Arsenal they were still the better side imo.

Interesting cos Harry went 4-4-2 went Bale & Nico as wingers with Saha off Adebayor which found odd, Bale free role I don’t think suits him he better being direct, hugging touchline & using that pace with ball down left flank. If wants to switch wings then fine but How can bale hurt anyone playing through middle in between lines running from flank to flank then sometimes going central? Lennon would made more sense cos holds width & takes fullback on & delivers good crosses so Bale wanted to drift around need not worry about losing width or balance cos Lennon was there.

Then 2 up top Saha played off Adebayor more towards end of 1st half but to start with it was 2 CFs v 2 CBs so right from get go it worked out that Arsenal fullbacks bombed like always do so much that on counter it was 2 AFC CBs v 2 Spurs CFs from there saw 1st goal was shambles, how can be that open inside 3 mins is beyond me. There was few more times before Spurs 2nd goal where Arsenal fullbacks pushed on & weren’t keeping good line.

The 2nd Spurs goal is case of Bale holding width then making super dart between LB & CB in between space where at best from there need player like Modric to get ball through the eye of a needle which he does, if pen I don’t know Gibbs maybe clips him don’t think Mike Dean call that should get help off Linesmen & should been card for someone surely? Good pen by Adebayor though.

Spurs had game in hand there, should sat back, gone for counter attacks & played narrow but were far to open & never looked comfortable in defense all day long, any time Arsenal got ball in attacking third they played some good passing football just final ball killed off there moves (Walcott).

Think Harry felt like he needed Saha go deeper cos Arsenal getting too much of ball so should have gone to Song the deepest of Arsenal CM but never did, Song allowed time to walk through middle with ball & there outnumbered Spurs CM which was huge problem.

Modric played in front of Parker while Parker played in that sitting CM role protecting Back 4 which what Spurs normally do, but Modric had look around when defending & saw Arteta, Yossi & Rosicky always running infield outnumbered him, So Song with no pressure on him by passes Modric so now got choice of Rosicky or Yossi coming inside or Arteta to pass to from there Arsenal can manipulate ball in tight area in final 3rd, Parker had normal job of protecting back 4 but RvP dropped deep played False no.9 role, Rosicky drove forward & Yossi come infield from LW while Arteta around to create & Walcott was on right either holding width or playing in between LB & CB.

Spurs dropped back which fine but had gaps between the back 4 (which couldn’t clear ball well enough all game) Parker then gap between parker & Modric then Gap between Modric & front 4 cos none of them really wanted track back which didn’t help nor did anyone look to go in to tackle in final 3rd when Arsenal were attacking. If Give Arsenal that much space like that you’re asking for it.

1st & 2nd Arsenal come from Arsenal allowed time to pick right passes in final 3rd in that gap between CM & Defense & outnumbered Spurs in center. Both Arsenal goals by the way were really good goals, RvP goal is my Feb goal of month.

2nd half Harry went 4-3-3/4-1-4-1 VdV on for Kranjcar which saw VdV go RW? Saha off for Sandro who went to CDM a more smarter choice as Spurs lost grip/control in Middle so needed a player like Sandro there imo to kill off fires while Parker there to do same making harder for Arsenal play through them down middle.

This didn’t happen & The changes ended up killing Spurs off in game, Spurs went even narrower in attacking cos Bale still free roaming & VdV went for central then RW & Arsenal now had 2 CBs v 1 Spurs CF much easier game now for Arsenal. What also happened was Spurs didn’t look to counter they played open from 2nd half onwards & it killed them.

Spurs looked lop sided, higher up pitch, were far to open, no pressure on player with ball, no tracking runners, looked weak in defense & outlets in attack were out game cos Harry changes didn’t work. Arsenal played on Spurs problems & went after spaces which in 1st half were harder to find (still there but now far more clear to see) Spurs slightly deeper in 1st half which why Walcott had problems but cos Spurs pushed up in 2nd half he had space run into so now his different player.

Sandro didn’t end up sitting he went walk about, while Parker left his deep sitting role to get up pitch to help Modric, VdV came over while Bale on RW so no surprise to me to see Arsenal 3rd goal go in. Bale RW, VdV over, Parker up with Modric while Sandro 5 yards deeper but still near them all on right wing, again lop sided & space down left which Arsenal go after, 1 counter attack later to left & Arsenal 5 v 4 at back & Rosicky scores cos of it. 

Walcott 2 goals are caused cos Spurs weak high line with no pressure on player with ball nor anyone tracking anyone makes Walcott’s & Arsenal day so much easier so won game 5-2. I say this alot but for all of Arsenal & Wenger wonderful football Wenger lack of tactical awareness at times is worrying but Harry tactical display on Sunday was pretty awful as well. In the attacking sense Wenger got spot on in defensive side not so much. Think game where Harry be 1st to admit got things wrong, best thing do is forget its as best as they can (silly cos NLD but get the point) & try get it right for next game v us on Sunday.

Wouldn’t be right to not say well done to Ryan Giggs, 900th Apps for 1 club is fantastic, 90th Min winner in game that we needed to win is great to. Thought Norwich were better side & deserved at least a point from game. Had so many chances but couldn’t kill off game, then sat back & invited unneeded pressure on us which in end cost us a goal. Difference between MCFC & Us think is yes MCFC do sit back when get lead but still attacking enough to get more goals & create chances have good balance. Shouldn’t take us to be 1-1 in 83rd min to wake up again? It’s a huge problem which we have had all season.

We look better when Evans there say what you want about him but his been great all times been in starting 11 for us this season he gets lot criticism some of it last season/season before that is fair but some of it not, blind hate gets uncalled for & makes those people look silly when se performances this season (You watch he now cock up v Spurs next week now ive said this)

Welbeck link up play is superb such clever footballer in movement in final 3rd shame scoring isn’t up to same level while on other end Chicha link up play not that great but ability in box & create space for himself is 2nd to none. Once both lads improve there games in these areas both player will be top quality players.

My MotM was De Gea, thought was outstanding. That Mata save from free kick just lifted his game up, looks confident, looks hungry & actually think put on some muscle looked bigger then did v Norwich maybe just me. GK I watched since 2010 at A. Madrid was one that looked like GK that going to be top class mid late 20's not been that impressed with young GK since Iker at Real Madrid. Just has everything in his locker not saying this off back of very good display v Norwich cos had benefit of watching him for last 2 years. All needed was time to understand us, players, club, PL & manager & slowly starting to get grips with it all.

Robinson said best on MotD we don’t splash 18.6M on a nobody more so a GK whose only 21 (20 when brought him) unless think highly about him. He will be best GK in world in few years time not even debate there imo. His reflexes are stupidly good, like got glue on gloves. T the flying catch from cross in 2nd half is perfect example of him at near best, confident enough to go for it, catch ball, brave, correct timing & decision making all made in 1 second. His starting to command box as well which good think also starting understand Language more & starting to joke around with players in training which great to see. Norwich game is best display for us his best game seen him play was last season for A. Madrid v Barca in Madrid when Barca won 2-1. Anyone wants now why I personally rate DdG as highly as I do watch that game that’s him at near best, on Saturday was 7/10 imo, if people think that him at best or even good then so wrong has more give then that I hope this form continues then can show people what Im talking about. Hope critics say how good was starting with Muppets on Gillette Soccer Saturday this weekend who thought flop back in Aug/Sept, bollocks is he were lucky to have him.

Anway happy with win but need a better display v Spurs at WHL this weekend which think if win give us such a lift in PL title race if draw then do hooing results going our way then need pull off win v MCFC away in late March but cant lose on Sunday imo, otherwise cant see MCFC letting go of 1st.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Wasn't that great tbh. Expected better when I saw Olly-Redcafe in the corner.
> 
> Next.


this one is better


----------



## king of scotland

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Still holding onto hope that Spurs finish outside the top 4. A loss to United and wins for Chelsea and Arsenal next week and it's down to 4. And as Nige pointed out, they have Goodison and the Bridge to go to after United at home.


That isn't going to happen. Arsenal and Chelsea are way too inconsistent.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Does that mean that our Asia Barclays Trophy and :torres's pre season goals hold no relevance anymore?


Torres' preseason goals will always be relevant.







































As the only goals he ever scores anymore. :torres


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



haribo said:


> Wenger holding a cup? Does not compute :wenger
> 
> 
> Arsène Wenger: "Arsenal can still catch Tottenham in race for Champions League"
> If fourth is a trophy, what the hell is 3rd?


Third is fuck all because if we get forth that would mean more TV revenue generated through the two qualifying fixtures and it would also mean more ticket revenue because of the one extra game at Emirates. Monsieur Wenger knows how to use his Economics degree.

In other news concerning Arsenal, Gazidis has come out and said that despite the 50+ million profit, Arsenal don't have money to spend and the summer will be spent buying the likes of Mobongo Kakopa and Lionel Ronaldo (13).


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wait, has he actually said you won't spend again? Maybe it's a ploy to get Hazard while no one else suspects you ... but it's probably not. :wenger


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

He didn't say we're not going to spend at all. Just saying, we're not going to spend much, despite having 115 million in cash reserves.

On the Spurs topic, dear me--I really hope they don't finish out of the top-4 this season. They have done so well up until now, but to throw it all away, it's going to be awful. I can confidently say that they would present a different aptitude to what Arsenal and Chelsea have in the CL.

They have some tricky fixtures ahead of them. Next week is very tricky because City have Bolton and they will thrash them. It's must win for ManU basically and Spurs can't afford to lose two in a row. Plus, Spurs have a horrible record against ManU.

Arsenal and Spurs seem to have tough fixtures going ahead. We have Liverpool and Newcastle back-to-back. They have ManU at home and Everton away. It's a really good time for Chelsea it seems, right now, but I think even they have ManC in two weeks' time. I don't know but I fancy them against ManC.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



BkB Hulk said:


> Wait, has he actually said you won't spend again? Maybe it's a ploy to get Hazard while no one else suspects you ... but it's probably not. :wenger


To bad for :wenger were already getting him

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...t-Eden-Hazard-Javi-Martinez-Seydou-Keita.html

:suarez1 

Also I don't see Spurs dropping out of the top 4 at this stage. It would be a shame to see it happen but I can't see it at all. I reckon they can drag it out of their ass, Especially with how Inconsistent the other teams in the race for fourth all are.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> To bad for :wenger were already getting him
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...t-Eden-Hazard-Javi-Martinez-Seydou-Keita.html
> 
> :suarez1
> 
> Also I don't see Spurs dropping out of the top 4 at this stage. It would be a shame to see it happen but I can't see it at all. I reckon they can drag it out of their ass, Especially with how Inconsistent the other teams in the race for fourth all are.


:lmao

I love the transfer stories that come out about us. This has definitely come off the back of Comolli saying big name players want to come here. Wouldn't mind us making a big play for Martinez though, and if we don't at least make an offer for Hazard, then we're not showing anywhere near enough ambition. The Keita rumour seems more of a possibility, considering that one has been hovering for quite a bit, and he'd be better backup to Lucas than Speo.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

how the hell did spurs lose 5-2 to freaking arsenal after leading 2-0, wtf happened.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Why get Hazard when you have MOTM Downing?



> Harry eyeing £10m swoop for Spurs' slayer Walcott - if England job falls through


:arry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



haribo said:


> Why get Hazard when you have MOTM Downing?
> 
> 
> 
> :arry




:wenger.

Race for 3rd and 4th has hotted up again even more so if/when united beat spurs :jordan2


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> Trio charged for Twitter comments
> 
> Monday, 27 February, 2012
> 
> Nile Ranger, Manny Smith and Federico Macheda all charged.
> 
> Newcastle United’s Nile Ranger, Walsall’s Manny Smith and Manchester United’s Federico Macheda, currently on loan at Queens Park Rangers, have all been charged with improper conduct in relation to comments made on Twitter.
> 
> The charge is that the players acted in a way which was improper and/or brought the game into disrepute.
> 
> It is further alleged that the breach included a reference to a person’s or persons’ sexual orientation.
> 
> Each has until 4pm on Wednesday 29 February 2012 to respond to the charge.
> 
> http://www.thefa.com/TheFA/Disciplinary/NewsAndFeatures/2012/Macheda-Ranger-Smith-charged.aspx


Not Nile!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Apparently de Gea has been injured while training with the Spanish u-21 squad, hope it isnt too bad, as it could mean Amos starting on Sunday


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

That would be just our luck, another injury and especially to De Gea, who had his best game this season against Norwich, where he looked very comfortable and has shown signs of improvement in commanding his box and catching the ball on the oppositions crosses.

Fingers crossed it isn't too serious.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Villas Boas had a pretty damn impressive interview recently. Turns out he's a pretty brilliant tactician. He makes alot of sense. Even his use of mereiles is justified to some extent


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Samoon said:


> how the hell did spurs lose 5-2 to freaking arsenal after leading 2-0, wtf happened.


Arsenal went on to score five goals and kept Spurs out. Pretty simple really.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> Villas Boas had a pretty damn impressive interview recently. Turns out he's a pretty brilliant tactician. He makes alot of sense. Even his use of mereiles is justified to some extent


his interview saying that he didnt like city's team and they play too italian/didnt like mancini's standards was one of the most hilarious i've read. i guess it's a better game plan to be 17 points behind, scored 20 less goals and conceded 12 more than us.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> his interview saying that he didnt like city's team and they play too italian/didnt like mancini's standards was one of the most hilarious i've read. i guess it's a better game plan to be 17 points behind, scored 20 less goals and conceded 12 more than us.


ok asides from that single part. But he's just in the barca camp mentality of 'beautiful' football and not Jose's win at any price. Quite frankly I hate Barca's style and prefer Jose's style of thinking but thats not for me to judge. He's been chosen to change Chelsea, and thats what he needs to do. Problem is, you cant neglect short term success too. And hes gonna need short term success to satisfy the revenue and convince Hazard to come. I mean going from kalou to hazard is gonna make a hell of a difference

He was brought in for a reason and its clear he wasnt given anywhere near the resources to make it happen though. You cant tell Lampard to play like Xavi and you cant suddenly erase 7+ years of mentality in 6 months. And you cant need modric and settle for mereiles. doesnt work like that. But there is method to his madness. Even his craziest of decisions he could rationalise tactically

its his people skills that seem pretty garbage. But i wouldnt mind having him incharge longer.

that is, if he gets the players he needs. otherwise fuck it, back to jose


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

de Gea better be fit. And United better win on Sunday.

GLORY GLORY MAN UNITED :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Didn't AVB already say they wouldn't be getting Hazard? Not surprised he wants HULK and Moutinho now. Really thought he'd get Moutinho at the start of the season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

But in the interview all he was going on about how was how we desperately need a central midfielder and an 'explosive left winger'. Which basically means any winger that isnt Kalou or Malouda.

Hulk would be awesome though, diving cunt he is, he's an immense talent and AVB knows how to get the most out of him.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> But in the interview all he was going on about how was how we desperately need a central midfielder and an 'explosive left winger'. Which basically means any winger that isnt *Kalou or Malouda*.
> 
> Hulk would be awesome though, diving cunt he is, he's an immense talent and AVB knows how to get the most out of him.


KALOUDA, what a PLAYERS.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> Arsenal went on to score five goals and kept Spurs out. Pretty simple really.


which is suprising


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> But in the interview all he was going on about how was how we desperately need a central midfielder and an 'explosive left winger'. Which basically means any winger that isnt Kalou or Malouda.
> 
> Hulk would be awesome though, diving cunt he is, he's an immense talent and AVB knows how to get the most out of him.


He said Hulk fits everything he wants. I don't want him at all. He is the type that will dominate the small leagues and do nothing in the top ones. He can fuck right off.

If we stay in top 4, we must go for Lavezzi or Hazard. One of them must be a Chelsea player next season.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

AVB staying at Chelsea would be better honestly. You can't tell him to turn it around in one season. He's got the same squad of Ancelotti + Mata.

Chelsea needs to get rid of their old players because with them involved, Chelsea seems to have become a political party than a football club. Amongst the old lot, except Cole, everybody would do good leaving.

Thinking about it, Arsenal Business Club and Chelsea Political Party sound appropriate.

PS: Jose's Chelsea was a giant bore. It brought success, but God--it was dreadful to watch.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> PS: Jose's Chelsea was a giant bore. It brought success, but God--it was dreadful to watch.


jose does not care about the style the team he coaches play he only cares about the result


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

hulk was embarrassing against us.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> He said Hulk fits everything he wants. I don't want him at all. He is the type that will dominate the small leagues and do nothing in the top ones. He can fuck right off.
> 
> If we stay in top 4, we must go for Lavezzi or Hazard. One of them must be a Chelsea player next season.


He's got the power, the speed, and the ability. I think he can adjust well to us. Plus if the portugese leagues are so bad then how did benefica go over united 8*D

Though Id rather have Hazard and a playmaker midfielder. Currently, the only guy capable of distributing the ball around the pitch is Luiz. Which makes no sense


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hulk's cost alone should be enough to turn any team away from him. Ridiculous.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

thats the 80 millions point, to stop teams from badgering Hulk and chasing him

however, im pretty sure theyd sell him for around 30 million now. mainly since porto havent been doing so well financially and may need the money. That was never really his price

I mean hell, look at ronaldo, i think his price is one billion.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> ok asides from that single part. But he's just in the barca camp mentality of 'beautiful' football and not Jose's win at any price. Quite frankly I hate Barca's style and prefer Jose's style of thinking but thats not for me to judge.
> 
> that is, if he gets the players he needs. otherwise fuck it, back to jose


AVB is much more of a Mourinho than a Guardiola. Mourinho plays with a high defensive line and extremely direct, which is basically what AVB tried to do at Chelsea until he realised John Terry runs like a snail and Torres is finished. They also both seem to have a bit of fetish for Portugese players, and also AVB was pretty much seen as the Jose protege seeming as he worked for him at Chelsea before.

Also, Jose Mourinho was in London yesterday, house-hunting. What could that mean? 8*D


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Also, Jose Mourinho was in London yesterday, house-hunting. What could that mean? 8*D


Tony Fernandes is already disappointed with Mark Hughes' record and thinks he might walk away at the end of the season anyway because he has a better job lined up when he hasn't?!

Really though, is it Spurs or Chelsea? Someone flip a coin.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> AVB is much more of a Mourinho than a Guardiola. Mourinho plays with a high defensive line and extremely direct, which is basically what AVB tried to do at Chelsea until he realised John Terry runs like a snail and Torres is finished. They also both seem to have a bit of fetish for Portugese players, and also AVB was pretty much seen as the Jose protege seeming as he worked for him at Chelsea before.


At least Mourinho liked good Portuguese players - Carvalho, Tiago and even Ferreira when he first came. I guess they were some mad ones like Nuno Morais though. I don't think Maniche was a bad one, because it was only a 6 month loan and we needed midfield cover.



Seb said:


> Also, Jose Mourinho was in London yesterday, house-hunting. What could that mean? 8*D


West London to be precise :mark: I did say I don't think we should go back to him, but fuck it, I love the guy. Bring him back, give him whatever he wants and make him sign a lifetime deal, please!

@Nige: I can't see him going to a team that won't let him spend what he wants (i.e. Spurs).


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

True but he did buy a past it Carvalho for Madrid and overpaid massively for Coentrao.

I think he leaves Madrid at the end of this season, we all know he wants to come back to England, but he might stay there for another year. I think AVB will only stay if he gets top 4.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Personally I'd love to see Chelsea have to pay off AVB. I like the guy and don't think some of the players are helping him despite his own mistakes too and I don't want to see him sacked. The team's clearly in a transitional phase and he or any manager needs time to make the changes needed.

There does appear to be more speculation about AVB & Inter though this week. He'd love that. A big pay off and a job at Inter, who too are going through a rough transition.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> True but he did buy a past it Carvalho for Madrid and overpaid massively for Coentrao.
> 
> I think he leaves Madrid at the end of this season, we all know he wants to come back to England, but he might stay there for another year. I think AVB will only stay if he gets top 4.


I was just concentrating on Chelsea, but fair point.

If we finish outside the top 4, AVB is definitely a gonner. Top 4 may not even be enough anyway.

Don't think Mourinho would be looking to get the Chelsea job right now though. AVB is one of his guys, can't see him doing something like this behind his back.



Nige™ said:


> Personally I'd love to see Chelsea have to pay off AVB. I like the guy and don't think some of the players are helping him despite his own mistakes too and I don't want to see him sacked. The team's clearly in a transitional phase and he or any manager needs time to make the changes needed.
> 
> There does appear to be more speculation about AVB & Inter though this week. He'd love that. A big pay off and a job at Inter, who too are going through a rough transition.


I want him to get another season (unless Mourinho is available). I don't trust him at all and his selections give me a headache, but everyone deserves at least two seasons.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> I want him to get another season (unless Mourinho is available). I don't trust him at all and his selections give me a headache, but *everyone deserves at least two seasons*.


Apart from :kean

If that weapon can get a second season anyone can. I just hope he doesn't get a third.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

AVB is not Jose. If he was, then what the fuck are we transitioning from? From a Jose mentality to a Jose mentality? Everyone keeps going on about it constantly and I know Jose tactics when I see them. Let the opponent attack an unbreakable defence, recover ball, lightening fast counter to the striker up front and finish. Thats how he did it at Porto, Chelsea, Inter, and even at Real. Hell, whenever even this season thats how most of goals come, and we arent even looking to play like that. Instead we pass the ball like morons, get impatient, lose the ball and concede.

I'd love Jose back because that would mean immediate success, but as we can see all across europe, its not very long term is it? Top 3 teams struggling are Porto, Inter and Chelsea. Former Mou clubs. The academy we have is trying to ensure that doesnt happen, unfortunately, AVB has no fucking idea whos running the academy, so somehow it makes even less sense. Honestly, at this point Id just rather see Abra say fuck it and manage chelsea himself and see the fiasco that happens

And as for Jose and AVB, thats no friendship. Theyve hated each other ever since AVB bailed on Jose at Inter to manage his own club. Jose told him he wasnt ready yet and should wait till the end of the season. Apparently they havent talked much since.

As insane as he may look, I like to believe on some level, he knows what he's doing. And even Abra, who has a reputation as a trigger happy lunatic, he never really fired anyone without a real reason.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> AVB is not Jose. If he was, then what the fuck are we transitioning from? From a Jose mentality to a Jose mentality? Everyone keeps going on about it constantly and I know Jose tactics when I see them. Let the opponent attack an unbreakable defence, recover ball, lightening fast counter to the striker up front and finish. Thats how he did it at Porto, Chelsea, Inter, and even at Real. Hell, whenever even this season thats how most of goals come, and we arent even looking to play like that. Instead we pass the ball like morons, get impatient, lose the ball and concede.
> 
> I'd love Jose back because that would mean immediate success, but as we can see all across europe, its not very long term is it? Top 3 teams struggling are Porto, Inter and Chelsea. Former Mou clubs. The academy we have is trying to ensure that doesnt happen, unfortunately, AVB has no fucking idea whos running the academy, so somehow it makes even less sense. Honestly, at this point Id just rather see Abra say fuck it and manage chelsea himself and see the fiasco that happens
> 
> And as for Jose and AVB, thats no friendship. Theyve hated each other ever since AVB bailed on Jose at Inter to manage his own club. Jose told him he wasnt ready yet and should wait till the end of the season. Apparently they havent talked much since.
> 
> As insane as he may look, I like to believe on some level, he knows what he's doing. And even Abra, who has a reputation as a trigger happy lunatic, he never really fired anyone without a real reason.


His tactics at Real are play with Pepe and Ramos from the half way, with the other 8 players going on the attack. There's no stern defence at Real, they just outscore the opposition, look at how many games they've gone behind in just since January - must be 5 or 6 at least, and they've come back to win all of them, most by several goals.

There'll be no "immediate success" at Chelsea if Jose taking over. He always says judge him on his second season and that Chelsea squad needs a serious clear out due to old age and a fair few completely mediocre/terrible players.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> I want him to get another season (unless Mourinho is available). I don't trust him at all and his selections give me a headache, but everyone deserves at least two seasons.


But no more, even if they win the league and FA Cup double in their first season and then finish second in the league the next season. :roman


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Like Seb said, Chelsea wouldn't achieve instant success under Mourinho or anyone for that matter. The amount of players in that squad who are either on their last legs or not up to scratch far outweighs he ones that are capable of being included as championship contenders.

They're so far behind City. If you look at the Chelsea squad, how many are legitimate quality? Cech, Cole, Essien (fit), Lampard?, Mata, Sturridge, Torres? How many of them are either the wrong side of 30 or are growing very close towards it?

That team needs a whole, whole lot of work. It's going to take a lot of work over at least 18 months to get that team kicking again.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Cech has fallen so far since his injury, though COORTWA looks almost as good as de Gea did at Atletico, so there's his replacement ready and waiting.

Lampard falls under the "old age" category. Essien can never be relied on to be fit for a sustained period of time. Torres is finished.

So that leaves Cole, Mata, Sturridge. I'd also throw Ramires in there. Romeu looks a decent prospect. Beyond that though...


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Shit yeah, forgot about Rami. I guess that makes 4. They'd dominate 5-a-side.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> His tactics at Real are play with Pepe and Ramos from the half way, with the other 8 players going on the attack. There's no stern defence at Real, they just outscore the opposition, look at how many games they've gone behind in just since January - must be 5 or 6 at least, and they've come back to win all of them, most by several goals.
> 
> There'll be no "immediate success" at Chelsea if Jose taking over. He always says judge him on his second season and that Chelsea squad needs a serious clear out due to old age and a fair few completely mediocre/terrible players.


The only Real matches ive seen from him are either the big time Champions league games where they dig in and defend or the Barca matches. Neither is very attackin except in lightening counter passes on the break. I havent seen them buttraping too many of the lower sides though

Immediate success basically means we wont lose as much. Basically dig in, and slowly grinding out result after result. We wont be winning anywhere near as much as old school chelsea, but we wont be losing as much as we are now. Its basically the boring 'safe' option.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

repeat of last years FAYC semi final, United vs Chelsea, as united just scored in the 96th minute to make it 3-2. Good result as some of united best players are injured


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Looking forward too Arsenal destroying Liverpool at there home. Impressed by the Tottenham comeback victory, 3 wins in a row let's keep it up.

RVP to score please.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> repeat of last years FAYC semi final, United vs Chelsea, *as united just scored in the 96th minute to make it 3-2*. Good result as some of united best players are injured


Good to see that they're learning young.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> repeat of last years FAYC semi final, United vs Chelsea, as united just scored in the 96th minute to make it 3-2. Good result as some of united best players are injured


Should have watched that over the england game.


DAMMIT.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Rumours that Bale has got a hamstring injury and is a doubt for sunday, so could be parker and bale out.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

So far this week, Luiz, Cahill, and Ivanovic have all scored goals, either for chelsea or international.

problem strikers? :troll


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Luiz can't be that far off Torres in terms of league goals surely?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I think Scholes is level with him.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

all of them have 2 goals :lmao 

Even Big Andeh Has more than him :troll


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Stevie probably out of the Arsenal game, plus Agger is out. Arsenal need to even it up by not plying RVP and Koscielny.



redeadening said:


> thats the 80 millions point, to stop teams from badgering Hulk and chasing him
> 
> however, im pretty sure theyd sell him for around 30 million now. mainly since porto havent been doing so well financially and may need the money. That was never really his price
> 
> I mean hell, look at ronaldo, i think his price is one billion.


Porto have financial problems? They really shouldn't, considering they're some of the best with transfers in the world. They buy players cheap, then manage to sell them off when their price seems to have peaked. Lyon being willing to let Cissokho go for less than they bought him for is a good example.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Mourinho was sacked because Roman wanted more entertainment. Cahill and Luiz up front, Drogba and Torres at the back = ratings (and success). You know it makes sense AVB and only a radical move like that will save your job.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Drogba and Torres to both be sent off after using simultaneous DROGKICKS to the knees of opposition players.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

porto in financial trouble? since when?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We will draw against Liverpool, most likely. We may even lose. I can't see a victory because that would be very un-Arsenal like. We're no long a club to go out and beat two of our competitors in a span of 14 days.

Honestly, I think Luiz would do incredibly well playing as an attacking midfielder. He can pass. He has the vision and he scores goals that would make some strikers proud. His positioning is awful, so it won't be a problem because he will have plenty of cover.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The fact that Luiz hasn't even been tried in midfield or down the wing surprises me. It seems like they guy will do better in those positions. 



MetalX said:


> Looking forward too Arsenal destroying Liverpool at there home. Impressed by the Tottenham comeback victory, 3 wins in a row let's keep it up.
> 
> RVP to score please.


Undefeated this season at home son :suarez1. I reckon the game will end in a draw. also @Bulk but if RVP & Kos go down then it will never be a fair game for Arsenal :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wouldn't surprise me to see Arsenal end our undefeated home record. Gerrard and Agger both out.

Maybe Glen Fuckin' Johnson can repeat his goal from the Chelsea match against Arsenal.

I expect a line up of Reina, Johnson, Carragher, Skrtel, Enrique, Spearing, Adam, Hendo, Downing, Suarez, Carroll. 

i hope for something like: Reina, Kelly, Carragher, Skrtel, Enrique, Spearing, Adam, Hendo, Bellamy, Suarez, Carroll. 

Maybe even a (deserving) start for Kuyt would be nice. Slot him in for Hendo I guess. 

I'd like Coates to play, but it is a risk. 

i'd take a last minute 1-0 win :suarez1


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Not looking forward to the Carra/Skrtel partnership. It's never really worked in the past.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

You Liverpool fans make fun of Arsenal the most, so I would like Arsenal to win, so Stringer can show his face (he only does it when Arsenal win now it seems) and can hit you guys with some superbs and world class'.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

He also shows up to blame the pitch condition for the odd loss.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If we win, he'll blame the pitch or say we're lucky or say Arsenal had an off day (CHIN UP GOONERS). They win, OH THE WORLD CLASS.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If we lose, I know Wenger's excuse already:

"It waz eh unfair rezolt I feel. We should have had ze penalty in ze fierst half. The pitch wazn't very good becoz, yu zee, the grass was green. Overall, we have to take pozetive and move ahead. Ze trophy is still there for us to take."

:wenger

With the loss, Arsenal faithfuls shall be divided again, with half saying Wenger has no clue of what he is doing and the other half calling Wenger our most successful manager ever and "Arsene Knows Best." That's just before we win against Newcastle and everything will be bright again, until the next fixture. :hayden


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> If we lose, I know Wenger's excuse already:
> 
> *"It waz eh unfair rezolt I feel. We should have had ze penalty in ze fierst half. The pitch wazn't very good becoz, yu zee, the grass was green. Overall, we have to take pozetive and move ahead. Ze trophy is still there for us to take."*
> 
> :wenger
> 
> With the loss, Arsenal faithfuls shall be divided again, with half saying Wenger has no clue of what he is doing and the other half calling Wenger our most successful manager ever and "Arsene Knows Best." That's just before we win against Newcastle and everything will be bright again, until the next fixture. :hayden


:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> *Undefeated this season at home son* :suarez1. I reckon the game will end in a draw. also @Bulk but if RVP & Kos go down then it will never be a fair game for Arsenal :side:





King Kenny said:


> Wouldn't surprise me to see Arsenal end *our undefeated home record.* Gerrard and Agger both out.
> 
> Maybe Glen Fuckin' Johnson can repeat his goal from the Chelsea match against Arsenal.
> 
> I expect a line up of Reina, Johnson, Carragher, Skrtel, Enrique, Spearing, Adam, Hendo, Downing, Suarez, Carroll.
> 
> i hope for something like: Reina, Kelly, Carragher, Skrtel, Enrique, Spearing, Adam, Hendo, Bellamy, Suarez, Carroll.
> 
> Maybe even a (deserving) start for Kuyt would be nice. Slot him in for Hendo I guess.
> 
> I'd like Coates to play, but it is a risk.
> 
> i'd take a last minute 1-0 win :suarez1


It sounds good but when the results include...

Liverpool 1-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Norwich
Liverpool 0-0 Swansea
Liverpool 1-1 Blackburn
Liverpool 0-0 Stoke
Liverpool 0-0 Tottenham
Liverpool 1-1 Man City
Liverpool 1-1 Man Utd

It doesn't look as pretty. Liverpool have actually won more away from home than at home. Man City's home record or United's last season, that's a proper undefeated record at home. City are and United were totally dominant at home, Liverpool are just quite tricky to beat at home.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> It sounds good but when the results include...
> 
> Liverpool 1-1 Sunderland
> Liverpool 1-1 Norwich
> Liverpool 0-0 Swansea
> Liverpool 1-1 Blackburn
> Liverpool 0-0 Stoke
> *Liverpool 0-0 Tottenham
> Liverpool 1-1 Man City
> Liverpool 1-1 Man Utd*
> 
> It doesn't look as pretty. Liverpool have actually won more away from home than at home. Man City's home record or United's last season, that's a proper undefeated record at home. City are and United were totally dominant at home, Liverpool are just quite tricky to beat at home.


on the surface the 3 bolded ones aren't bad results but after watching how we played in the manchester games, you can't help but feel we lost points there. However drawing all the other games is unacceptable. Especially Blackburn


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'll think we'll get a pool win with arsenal fans going back to calling for wengers head.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It's Liverpool at Anfield. It's got a draw written all over it.



Rush said:


> on the surface the 3 bolded ones aren't bad results but after watching how we played in the manchester games, you can't help but feel we lost points there. *However drawing all the other games is unacceptable. Especially Blackburn*


:kean

Won at Old Trafford a few days later too. No shame in that son!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Well walcott's had his one good game so he won't show up vs pool, Liverpool win or a draw.


Bale out? and no parker somehow we will still fuck this up and get beat or draw vs them, ade and saha will be trouble.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If United don't win, I shall hate them for eternity. Believe me, that is something they do not want!


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Liverpool/Arsenal will be a draw.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> If United don't win, I shall hate them for eternity. Believe me, that is something they do not want!


Could you imagine if spurs get beat go on a bad run finish 5th and harry fucks off to england.

Also modric to united.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Could you imagine if spurs get beat go on a bad run finish 5th and harry fucks off to england.


It will happen.



WWE_TNA said:


> Also modric to united.


no. NO!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

On the other hand could be bollocks and bale is fine and he will finally have a great game against united.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


>


:lol:lol:lol:lol quality.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> You Liverpool fans make fun of Arsenal the most, so I would like Arsenal to win, so Stringer can show his face (he only does it when Arsenal win now it seems) and can hit you guys with some superbs and world class'.


tbf arsenal fans (STRINGER) make fun of us quite a lot too. Even when Arsenal lose he finds a way to have a snip at us. Like KK said if we win it will be: "lolerpool spends £100m can't get fourth 8*D enjoy Europa League KENNY THE SAVIOUR!". If we win. "lolerpool your still behind us and you still spent £100m on a team and chances are we will still get fourth 8*D" 




Silent Alarm said:


> It sounds good but when the results include...
> 
> Liverpool 1-1 Sunderland
> Liverpool 1-1 Norwich
> Liverpool 0-0 Swansea
> Liverpool 1-1 Blackburn
> Liverpool 0-0 Stoke
> Liverpool 0-0 Tottenham
> Liverpool 1-1 Man City
> Liverpool 1-1 Man Utd
> 
> It doesn't look as pretty. Liverpool have actually won more away from home than at home. Man City's home record or United's last season, that's a proper undefeated record at home. City are and United were totally dominant at home, Liverpool are just quite tricky to beat at home.


Sunderland, Norwich & Swansalona should have been wins for sure. With the way we played we should have beat both Manchester clubs too but a draw is ok on the outset. No shame in drawing with :kean though he masterminded wins against Fergie & :wenger. So talented.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

You will be in trouble when you play us. I heard :torres left his talent somewhere in the Anfield toilets and will collect it on our trip there.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Oh didn't you hear? Downing found it last Saturday. Why else do you think he played so well during the CC final :troll


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Oh didn't you hear? Downing found it last Saturday. Why else do you think he played so well during the CC final :troll


:torres



> Luiz, who played for Brazil in their midweek win over Bosnia, was also asked about rumoured interest from Barcelona, and admitted he was aware of the reports.
> 
> "I would be lying if I said I know nothing," he is quoted by Spanish newspaper Sport.
> 
> "I am aware, not least because for months there have been constant rumours about Barca's interest.
> 
> "What I can confirm is that I have not negotiated anything and no-one has submitted a concrete offer. I am 100 per cent a Chelsea player.
> 
> "Barca are a great team that play fantastic football. Every player would love to play for Barcelona, but I am with Chelsea and I have an obligation to my club."


http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11668/7557572/Luiz-Lampard-must-take-orders

Would laugh myself to death if it happened.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Constant rumours? I haven't even seen the slightest rumour about Luiz to Barcelona, not even in the Goal.com gossip section. It's not like Barca have been out of the rumours either, they've been linked to a ton of players already... Thiago Silva, Adil Rami, Gareth Bale, Roberto Soldado, Fernando Llorente, Jordi Alba, Neymar, Robin van Persie, Younes Belhanda are just a few off the top of my head.

But Luiz is a triffic player and we'd love to have him.

:arry


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Agger injured.

Carragher own goal inbound.

:hesk1


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Counting down the seconds now to NUFC v SAFC, biggest game of the season so far :mark:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah there are some good fixtures this weekend.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> Counting down the seconds now to NUFC v SAFC, biggest game of the season so far :mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> Counting down the seconds now to NUFC v SAFC, biggest game of the season so far :mark:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> Yeah there are some good fixtures this weekend.


How shit are Villa right now? Shit enough we have a chance of beating you taking into account we lost at home to West Brom, Bolton & Stoke?

These are the games we've not won all season aside from QPR which was very lucky considering we won 3-2 with only two shots on target.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



haribo said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Like an impending storm, Shola the Mackem Slayer will rise again.

War is coming :ex:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> How shit are Villa right now? Shit enough we have a chance of beating you taking into account we lost at home to West Brom, Bolton & Stoke?
> 
> These are the games we've not won all season aside from QPR which was very lucky considering we won 3-2 with only two shots on target.


You also beat Arsenal at home. 8*D

My prediction in the prediction thread was very optimistic, that's all I'm sayin. :jordan


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> You also beat Arsenal at home. 8*D
> 
> My prediction in the prediction thread was very optimistic, that's all I'm sayin. :jordan


I'll have a look at that!

Tbh, Arsenal beat Arsenal at Ewood. They gave us two own goals, and we had one against QPR too.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

fulham, away. time for tezza connor to SHINEE:ass


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Stat just flashed up on SSN - Gerrard with 6 starts this season for Pool. No wins from those 6 games.

Throw in the England game as well, and that's 7 for the season.

Garbage player 8*D


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

He was shit last night, misplacing 5 yard balls. We were far more threatening when Sturridge came on. He did more in his first few seconds with that mazy run than that thug did in the 30 minutes he was on the pitch. I'd rather have Lampard than Gerrard. Even though he's not played each game, he's scored 10.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lmao @ the Luiz/Barca thing. Considering it's never been mentioned by anyone ever until now, he has to be the one spreading them.

Won't be happy with a draw this week. We need the win, but I really don't have faith in it happening atm. Whoever broke Agger's ribs should be locked up. Maybe Downing will continue his form that he's gained from playing Championship teams. Maybe ... please? :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Luiz? No wonder Pep hasn't signed a new contract. 

Apparently PSG have put in an 80 million bid for Xavi too. Lulz.


----------



## Drama

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I thought Gerrard played well with the 30 minutes he had. Looked like the England player most likely to make something happen. Did he misplace a few passes? Sure. But it was only because he was trying to find a breakthrough with quick one touch passing. Him off the front is still his best position and is where he should be and should have been used for England for the past 3 or 4 years at least. 

I want to see a midfield of Gerrard backed up by Parker and Carrick. Parker is a good enough destroyer and Carrick's been in very good form this season with United. When on form his ball retention is top notch.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> How shit are Villa right now? Shit enough we have a chance of beating you taking into account we lost at home to West Brom, Bolton & Stoke?
> 
> These are the games we've not won all season aside from QPR which was very lucky considering we won 3-2 with only two shots on target.


McLeish is telling the fans to put their feelings about him to the side and support the team, I think you can expect at least 1 point from the game. 3 if fucking Pedersen is playing, he seems to score a few against Villa the cunt.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



BkB Hulk said:


> Stevie probably out of the Arsenal game, plus Agger is out. Arsenal need to even it up by not plying RVP and Koscielny.
> 
> 
> 
> Porto have financial problems? They really shouldn't, considering they're some of the best with transfers in the world. They buy players cheap, then manage to sell them off when their price seems to have peaked. Lyon being willing to let Cissokho go for less than they bought him for is a good example.


The problem is they overspent inn the summer in anticipation of CL football. The made great money with Falcao and AVB leaving, but apparently being eliminated from the tournament that early can hurt revenue.

as united fans can attest to next year 8*D


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

DM is reporting that Luiz nearly slapped Lampard. :balo


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*







not sure if it would work the same with rooney and john terry.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Looks like spurs have everyone fit with parker suspended.

United missing valencia :frustrate, obviously clev, no word on ando and probably smalling


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



CyberWaste said:


> not sure if it would work the same with rooney and john terry.


it would have to be scott parker and geoff hurst, and i'm pretty sure that wouldn't work.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Jobbed_Out said:


> McLeish is telling the fans to put their feelings about him to the side and support the team, I think you can expect at least 1 point from the game. 3 if fucking Pedersen is playing, he seems to score a few against Villa the cunt.


Oh he'll be playing alright. Kean seems to play him no matter how shit he is, big fucking tart. He has 1 good set piece in about 10 which gets hyped up to kingdom come but he offers nothing else really wherever he plays. He's not a winger and he's too soft to play in the middle. He's best attacking the ball from deep. He's not bad in that respect and playing behind Yak is probably the best place for him with N'Zonzi & Lowe behind him.

Tbh I couldn't care less who scores as long as we win, which for some reason I don't think we will, probably because I'm going and we bloody need the points like West Brom & Bolton.

Kean's tactics & selections are all over the place. Givet's got another game out, but hopefully the team will be something like this:

Bunn
Henley - Dann - Hanley - Martin Olsson
N'Zonzi - Lowe
Hoilett - Pedersen - Rochina
Yakubu​Bunn never put a foot wrong in goal and looked more solid than Robbo has, and last week's flapping & fumbling was ridiculous at City. Bradley 'Fucking' Orr can go take a running jump as well. I'd rather play one of the disabled guys at the front of the stand at right back than than waste of space.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



CyberWaste said:


> not sure if it would work the same with rooney and john terry.


rooney is already in the greatest advert of all time








'they say, he is a legend'


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I don't get the one Cyberwaste posted.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

very, very late overview of game..

love how most outlets were saying how spurs would batter us and were only thinking by how many. we get it, everyone loves 'arry and old scotty parker. heard so many people saying only rvp would get into spurs team, what utter bollocks. 

should have been 8, hit post, friedel made some great saves, rvp made wrong choice sometimes when he had chance to set up a goal, walcott too. parker shite, looked like amateur in 1st half, although only player showing heart for them. king was dire, should watch kos's performance and take notes. arsenal showed just how important quality FBs are to the side, and how brilliant we are when we press. spurs couldn't cope. VDV little impact. not world class as some call him, very talented but lazy. bale thinks he's CR7 in roaming positon. how he's so highly rated there is beyond me, absolute shite in 
free role, detrimental to their play 100x better on the left.

absolutely destroyed them, gave them no time on the ball, back 4 excellent 2nd half gibbs and kos/verm showing potential. rosicky surely MOTM, defended well and at the heart of everything good. arteta and benayoun up there too, ofc with RvP, lots of doubters when they saw the team sheet but AW got it 100% right going with players who are experienced and know a system. both benayoun and walcott do a lot more off the ball work than AOC. gerv still little tired i imagine. oh, i thought mike dean had a good game in 2nd half overall. absolute shocker as customary in 1st, laughable pen, he didn't even know who committed the foul. modric should have been off. parker should have been off much earlier. at least the DEAN curse is over. harsh critics of theo pipe down. poor 1st half but excellent 2nd, not only goals but tracking back amazingly well and helping out the team, it often goes unnoticed and his link up play with ros and rvp was delightful. lovely flick that led to sagna's goal too. still unsure with him playing CF. very poor on one-on-ones, but fantastic at finishing shooting across the keeper from wide. still looking for his role. saying that our play for both spurs' goals in 1st half was embarassing and we got caught quite a few times going forward with too many players. more reckless attacking than poor defending, but you could argue reckless attacking got us Sagna's goal...

north london will always be red. says it all when some AFC fans want wenger gone for finishing 4th, and spurs fans adore redknapp for finishing 3rd. great win that will give us huge amounts of confidence to spur us on for next games, opposite of milan game. people forget we have had to play many more games with 1st xi, when spurs played their 2nd team in EL they were shockingly poor. they have had first xi available a lot more. they're not miles ahead.





On to 'Pool. SHOULD be one of the more predictable results, low scoring draw but you never know. Liverpool very solid at home, but I can see us scoring at least once and that seems to guarantee a point v 'Pool this season. Happy for them that they won CC tbh, yes it's not the biggest trophy and I'd take top 4 over it in a second but they had to win tough games to get there. Agger being out is a big blow IMO considering they will have to depend on Carra coming in and dealing with the best striker in the world atm. Gerrard another blow too, always giving them drive and creativity. Don't think they should start Carroll, lump the ball too much and give away ball too often when he plays and they can't afford to do that, Suarez as lone striker will give us a lot more problems. Arteta the key, if he has his usual game I can't see us losing, espec. if big Andeh plays. IF we play like we did v Spurs we should win, but can't see us pulling out another performance like that in one week. Hope Walcott carries on form v Spurs tomorrow. Big game, reckon 1-1 or 2-2. Given this season, at least a 5-5 then... i'll be surprised if we lose in all honesty, but it won't be anything out of the ordinary for this season. def. can't see them scoring 3 unless their midfield finally gets it right and Hendo isn't a waste of space on the right and plays in the middle, big game for spearing.

@BULK - we already have wilshere out so that balances the gerrad injury. i'd probably weep in a dark corner if kos had to sit out!


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I got so many laughs out of the first half of that post.

As for Pool/Arsenal, i'll go for a 0-0, Pool are boring but defensively efficient at home and should be able to contain Arsenal's attack unless RVP can conjure up something for them. Suarez is inconsistent and doesn't get enough goals, Bellamy will probably be on the bench, and that's about it as far as Pool's goal scoring threat goes at the moment.

Spurs/Utd should be a much more entertaining game though, could see 5 or 6 goals. Spurs weak at the back and United are too (due to injuries), both offer a lot going forward.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Didn't read it but were the words brilliant and world class used a lot?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

A bit of hyperbole, but it's all good. Think anyone would be like that if they saw their side go from being trounced 4-0 by an average Milan side, to hammering their biggest rivals. Was more directed at the excuses and "north london will always be red" etc... nonsense.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



D'Angelo said:


> very, very late overview of game..
> 
> love how most outlets were saying how spurs would batter us and were only thinking by how many. we get it, everyone loves 'arry and old scotty parker. heard so many people saying only rvp would get into spurs team, what utter bollocks.
> 
> *should have been 8*, hit post, friedel made some great saves, rvp made wrong choice sometimes when he had chance to set up a goal, walcott too. parker shite, looked like amateur in 1st half, although only player showing heart for them. king was dire, should watch kos's performance and take notes. arsenal showed just how important quality FBs are to the side, and how brilliant we are when we press. spurs couldn't cope. VDV little impact. not world class as some call him, very talented but lazy. bale thinks he's CR7 in roaming positon. how he's so highly rated there is beyond me, absolute shite in
> free role, detrimental to their play 100x better on the left.







1.38


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

todays marca


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The same publication that said David Villa to Aston Villa. 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

There was more public bickering between Higuain and Mourinho in the Vallecano game, and it's no secret that Madrid have been (and probably still are) desperate for Aguero. So it's plausible. Can't see it happening though, more likely that Mourinho leaves instead of Higuain (no correlation), and Aguero stays at City for at least a few more years. Lets face it though, Higuain is lethal, but he's half the player Aguero is.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Drama said:


> I thought Gerrard played well with the 30 minutes he had. Looked like the England player most likely to make something happen. Did he misplace a few passes? Sure. But it was only because he was trying to find a breakthrough with quick one touch passing.


He was terrible and the worst player on the pitch.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Best pass success rate in Europe's top 5 leagues: Keita 93.2% - Britton 93.2 - Thiago 92.8% - Xavi 92.7 - Nasri 92.5

Hey Pool fans, looks like you're getting the best passer in Europe next season.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lolstats. Does Britton have an assist yet this season?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Players who sit in front of the defence don't get many assists (same goes for Keita).


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

hes right. its the defenders who are meant to score

:cahill :luiz


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Okay fair enough, I don't actually know that much about him, the only full Swansea games I think I've seen this season are vs Man Utd at the Liberty Stadium and the 2 Villa games. I just think stats like that can be misleading because football is so situational. It's a strange sport where stats aren't as useful compared to the American sports.

And Smugsea fans seem to get off on their possesion stats, can sense them getting really anal when the other team has the ball. Against Man Utd they were 1-0 down for ages and barely tried to attack, just passed the ball around at the back. I know McLeish's tactics aren't much better but hey I'm hoping Mark Bosnich replaces him or something.



D'Angelo said:


> *north london will always be red*. says it all when some AFC fans want wenger gone for finishing 4th, and spurs fans adore redknapp for finishing 3rd. great win that will give us huge amounts of confidence to spur us on for next games, opposite of milan game. people forget we have had to play many more games with 1st xi, when spurs played their 2nd team in EL they were shockingly poor. they have had first xi available a lot more. they're not miles ahead.


"That's fine as long as it's never black." :terry


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

when our best passer is probably luiz, you know you have problems

franky scores and assist but he does next to nothing in every game


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

You must've missed the sarcasm in the post then, I don't really think Keita is the best passer of a ball in Europe. Those stats are usually skewed in favour of deeper midfielders because they pass the ball back a lot more, or someone like Busquets who plays a very simple passing game, because it just works and it's all he needs to do. It's more impressive for players like Xavi, Thiago and Nasri on there, because they are all attack minded players.

A better stat is pass percentage in the final third, which is obviously what leads to chances/goals, the stats for those came out a few weeks ago and iirc it was Thiago top followed by Xavi, both just under 90%.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i heard terry at one point this year had the best pass completion rate in europe or most passes in europe

one or the either


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Are you sure you didn't mistake "passes" for "times fallen over"?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

why cant it be both :terry


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

hey Paul Pogba has a pass completion rate of 100% this season 8*D


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Terry's defence of the Anton Ferdinand thing is actually more amusing than Luiz's defending. Terry's version of events is that Ferdinand accused Terry on the pitch of calling him a _____ _____ . Then according to John, all he himself did was turn around and ask "Did you just say I called you a _____ _____?!". :hmm:


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Looking forward to Sunday game v Spurs at WHL, always a interesting match with both teams like to play open attacking passing football though does my nerves & heart no good.

On Man Utd shape im pretty sure it will be a 4-4-1-1, the players used little less unsure about but give it a go

DdG
Jones Rio Evans Evra
Nani Carrick Scholes Young
Rooney
Welbeck

The RB & wings are areas unclear about, Giggs not played for 2 weeks but I don’t see us having ball for good periods of game so if Giggs always tracking back Lennon & Walker then we lose him in the final 3rd & don’t see SAF telling Giggs stay up pitch cos Evra v Lennon is always game I worry about cos Lennon repeated success v Evra on several occasions then add in Walker need someone who has legs track back while adding a threat from final 3rd when do get ball plus maybe someone who can counter attack at pace so Young LW.

RW more simple now, Toni out which is big shame & Giggs just wont play RW, so leaves Nani who does normally have good games v Spurs so imo his on RW, he will also need to track back to help when needs to.

The RB area im less sure, pre Eng game sure Smalling go RB but cant see that being case anymore so down to Rafael or Jones, both them love attacking while both at times to naive defensively & if Bale does decide to run down LW this time rather then go roaming then need have someone there to keep up with him at RB. As much as sounds daft I think Jones get nod cos of his height not in cos his big lad just his bigger then Rafael & has good jump on him & were not been great this season at defending set plays & Spurs have tall players & do score from set pieces & in big games a set piece can decide this game. Also other 2 reasons think Jones start is cos 1) his versatile can go CB or CM/CDM or RW & 2) His got peach of a cross on him & that something that can come in really handy.

Spurs formation think same as ours 4-4-1-1

Friedel
Walker King Kaboul ABE
Lennon Sandro Modric Bale
VdV
Adebayor

CB are only area unsure of, King just never know if fit to play if not then tend to think Dawnson go CB rather then Gallas cos Dawnson been fit for longer while Gallas been out for bit, Kaboul been in fine form so think he will start CB.

Tactics wise Spurs need to be so much better then last week know saying obvious but they cant be playing same way here can give Arsenal then us the same amount of freedom Arsenal got otherwise will be another hammering. Though would make me happier cos suit Man Utd down to the ground.

VdV think this time start his a clever player who likes to find pockets of space to run into & good at linking play up in final 3rd & as I said before I don’t not like how big that game between CM & CB is for us, player like VdV more then capable of exploiting that space don’t think anyone man mark him but if anyone does will be Carrick who try stay near him as much as can when he defends.

Lennon should also start, the Spurs team have better balance when he starts on RW also as said him v Evra always been interesting battle. Lennon also keeps his width which means if Bale does go free roaming again Spurs need not worry about losing width cos can pass ball off to Lennon who hug right touchline all day long.

Like see how Bale does wonder if Harry ask him be more direct & play like did before this season or will tell Bale lay same as has all season & free roaming like Ronny use to do for us? If does free roam think this become a problem bale while does go back from time to time he stops at certain point you can tell doesn’t want to be back in his own half defending anymore. There also game of cat & mouse of if Bale does go to RW say & Spurs lose ball & we counter attack the left flank there for taking for Nani & Jones,

If Bale does hug touchline more then has this season then play CB at RB which always problem cos CB don’t like coming over unless there really have to when defending let alone told to play in different position then there natural CB area. Just wonder with Jones cos still learning the game if hang back bit more or will keep touch tight with Bale & tell Bale to try out pace him down left cos believes he can match him down flank or will he back off & let Bale make own mind up. I would be tempted to back off bit stay near him but not touch tight, show him inside & make him play free roam its a hell of risk cos can be outnumbered in middle doing this as VdV & Modric there who can find killer balls from center in final 3rd or Bale can RW & overload us down there cos Walker join in from RB for fun, Lennon also play high up. But it does on flip side open door up more for counter attacks for us if Bale hugs touch line where say looks better if Spurs lose ball he can track Jones runs in straight line on left its easier for Bale if he does this or not who knows but easier for Bale then say him running from RW all across through middle of pitch back to LB if needs to.

Adebayor v Evans may be interesting, Adebayor drops off bit & runs channels bit more then use to so someone need track him & don’t see Rio going cos Rio doesn’t have legs get back into positions like did so Evans do this you also have think Spurs with Adebayor can go long & direct & Evans struggled with big target CFs & Adebayor can play that role no problems.

On Man Utd tactics front ive already had go at trying get grasp of Bale conundrum & how that might play out, next is what wingers do think game revolves us getting them involved I do not want us to go narrow & move ball slowly here isn’t needed as it will just had more of game to Spurs imo.

So wingers need to be direct have go at there fullbacks while also crosses in ball & making runs in behind or across front. Someone Young does very well is makes dart from out to in off flank then back out again then sometimes drops deep or central or plays off front but whatever does when move breaks down he goes back to that flank & starts all over again v Holland for Eng this was a clear to see v Walker I would like to see how he handles this, his beast going forward but at back his pace gets out troubles but like Jones is naive defensively at times.

Nani v BAE is another battle want to see im not convinced by BAE defending still looks like got mistake in there, attacking wise quite good actually but defending not for me. Nani has take on know Nani been out of form but surely this game that could do with him playing well, did see reports was best player for Portugal midweek so needs carry that form back here for us & needs take him on none this slow down then cross crap why not do what did when 1st join run at pace with ball keep ball with close control stop then knock on & get in his got delivery & pace to do this I don’t know why his stopped doing it recently? 

He will be In his favored RW he can come inside & if does Young hold width on left but what think may just give us an edge is in general play Nani/Young if come inside have Rooney & Welbeck there in middle to thread things together with Danny clever movement & Rooney ability to thread moves together in final 3rd with passing its area think that can look at cos Parker not there to shield back 4 like normally does. Sandro know come in but big ask after being out for such bit time & if does AWOL like did v Arsenal there will be a lot of space there for Rooney work in.

Welbeck think gets nod cos his general play outside box is pretty awesome for 20 year old, movement is clever & likes drifting around playing that false no.9 role, drops deep then runs in behind always on go does dirt work for team like running down channels chasing long balls if needs to but in general play I think Welbeck can move Koboul & King around, I like both CB & not over ratting Danny or underrating Kaboul or King far from it actually I just think cos Rooney there if Danny general play up to normal high level then Rooney do rest which what didn’t happen on Wed Young come inside & Welbeck dropped off but no one in no.10 role to fill void Gerrard tried doing it but came off after 30mins & to deep in general to do this role need someone who always in that area to pull of that kind of quick tight angled passes. Young, Nani, Welbeck & Rooney are all more then good enough to do it & area think do damage in.

The other thing think be interesting see how we set up to play open or do go little bit more careful & try hit on counter, Spurs looked so venerable on counter last week that cant help but think area should look at, at home with WHL crowd there gonna push Spurs on & want them win badly even more so after NLD defeat so I do id figure SAF may want keep level as much as game for long can if need defend in numbers cos Spurs will see more ball then we will imo but we should seize moment to counter when comes by, we have players to pull off & did same v MCFC in FA Cup in Jan just need space open up for us. 

What I haven’t talked about for both sides in CM This is area I want to see unfold most Sandro/Modric v Scholes/Carrick, Modric a magically player who unlock tightest defenses with passing & Sandro good player, kills off threats & has good control & does like get involved in build up play more then a sitting CDM to him more then good enough with ball. On us side of fence Carrick didn’t play at best v Norwich but had 2 weeks off along with Scholes & both been in good form last 2 months regardless of Norwich display been 2 our most in form players at club recently it also helps there perfect partners to each other.

Its interesting battle cos when defending Sandro drop off like Carrick would to for us, if add Rooney & VdV in to mix who like getting involved then there play same roles as each other then add in Scholes & Modric both of them passing masters who control games with passing tempo & both have ability provide a killer pass when needs must. I do think Spurs see more ball then us over whole game so think this opens up door for a more counter attacking style of play on our part so were see if this what unfolds & try lure Spurs in by letting them have ball then hit them on break or do with try say you go now we go & each team trying to play through the other to see who land that first big punch.

Sub plot of what’s at stake for us is also huge we need a win cant depend on others helping us so got do it ourselves, if we lose & cant see MCFC slipping up & P title theres if we draw keeps us in race just but doesn’t help at all so has be a win. 

Either way im so looking forward to this game, nerves hitting me already actually kind of excited for this game which never good sign,


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> I don't get the one Cyberwaste posted.


sorry I guess I should have said if you couldnt understand some of the subtitles.

Iniesta and iker go up to random people on the street asking them for autographs and pictures with them and saying their big fans of them.


Anyway, one of the goals of the year I think: 

http://videos.sapo.pt/JZOMcU6KPdZV7RTKIphP

€90 million you say for Hulk????


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> rosicky surely MOTM, defended well and at the heart of everything good


And to think most people wanted him gone just a month or so back. Ridiculous.

Form is temporary, class is permanent, and Rosicky is a classy player.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



CyberWaste said:


> sorry I guess I should have said if you couldnt understand some of the subtitles.
> 
> Iniesta and iker go up to random people on the street asking them for autographs and pictures with them and saying their big fans of them.
> 
> 
> Anyway, one of the goals of the year I think:
> 
> http://videos.sapo.pt/JZOMcU6KPdZV7RTKIphP
> 
> €90 million you say for Hulk????


he scored so well against us

oh wait 8*D YOU'RE NOT INCREDIBLE


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Looking forward to Liverpool vs Arsenal as the early KO tomorrow, then Venkys vs Villa.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> when our best passer is probably luiz, you know you have problems
> 
> *franky scores and assist* but he does next to nothing in every game


If he can do that regularly and he has over the course of his career, what else do you want? At the end, it doesn't matter if you pass like Xavi, as long as you score and win. Lampard used to a brilliant attacking midfield player because of his lethal finishing. Plus, he has a very good number of assists too. Isn't he your leading goal scorer this season?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lampard has scored double digits in goals in his last 9 seasons. ridiculous record really.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

van persie and vermaalen set to play it seems.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Captain Colo and Tim 'GOD' Krul sign new long term contracts  :hb!!!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Reina.. Kelly Carra Skrtel Enrique.. Jay Charlie.. Dirk Henderson Downing.. Suarez


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wenger getting manager of the month.

I guess he deserves it if he can get a half decent performance out of Walcott for one week.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

how did he get manager of the month :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

They've won like 3 out of 4 and 2 of them were 7-1 and 5-2. Plus winning at Sunderland under O'Neill is a very good result.

Deserved, imo.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Apparent Arsenal team 

#Arsenal team: Szczęsny, Sagna, Gibbs, Vermaelen, Koscielny, Arteta, Song, Walcott, Rosicky, Benayoun, Van Persie.

Verma?  with the way Wegner was bitching about him playing in midweek thought he wouldn't have made it. Or at least Wegner would have benched if it was that bad.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

wenger is just a fucking whinger

Reina, Kelly, Carragher, Skrtel, Enrique, Spearing, Henderson, Adam, Kuyt, Downing, Suarez. 

Subs: #LFC subs Doni, Bellamy, Shelvey, Coates, Flanagan, Maxi, Carroll.

we have Gerrard, Agger and Johnson out injured. 

Van Persie starts for #Arsenal: Szczesny, Sagna, Gibbs, Vermaelen, Koscielny, Arteta, Song, Walcott, Rosicky, Benayoun, Van Persie

LETS GO SUPERKUYT


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Kelly better boss it. Will be interesting to see if we go with a 4-4-2 with Kuyt and Suarez up front or a different formation with Suarez as the long striker


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Knowing us it will probably be Suarez as a lone striker which would be worrying since we lack the creativity in midfield to play that formation.


----------



## KingJames23

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



King Kenny said:


> how did he get manager of the month :lmao


10 pts from 12.

Bolton Away - Drew 0-0
Blackburn Home - Won 7-1
Sunderland Away - Won 2-1
Tottenham Home - Won 5-2

Who should have got it?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Franky's class, one of the best players in chelsea history, but i just feel his fantastic scoring record masks alot of his weaknesses though. like last game. MoTM in my opinion was most likely luiz. Fantastic through balls and long balls that sliced the opposition open. Asides from a few great tackles and the goal though, lampard didnt do as much. But he was still named by many to be the best on the pitch

As for Wenger, his league record is good but this is NOT the month he did so well in the FA cup and champions league


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah, but it's Barclay's Premier League Manager of the Month, so it's deserved.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

And Penalty

But all out penalty takers are kinda gash 

#worried

Edit

Suarez with that dive (again) 

*sigh*


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Seems like every time I watch Arsenal they are intent on shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao that was so embarrassing.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

*Liverpool are dominating the game so far, kudos to Szczesny though*


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

van the man!


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Beautiful ball by Sagna, 1-1.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

He couldn't not score if he tried.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

*Van Persie to Madrid, please*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

yeah because madrid have scoring problems.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Being a Liverpool fan can be so fucking stressful at times. 

2 times hit the post, Penalty miss & a bunch of other chances saved. Not to mention Arsenal have 1 great chance and they score it. Game should be outta sight by now fpalm 

Kudos to Chezzer though he's played very well thus far


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

we should be up about 4-1 by now. Absolutely dominating Arsenal in the middle of the park, a bit more luck and we'd have wrapped this up already.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Great performance first half. Very happy.

Just have to put our chances away obviously. Suarez having a brilliant game so far.

If we keep it up in the second half, we should scrape the win.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Suarez has raped Koscielny in this game, and that own goal is one of the worst pieces of defending i've ever seen.

Pool gonna Pool though, they just can't score.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Poor Arteta.

Looks pretty serious.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Is there anyone who looks more stereotypically scouse than Jay Spearing?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Beautiful.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

No words to describe how good RVP is at the moment.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

RVP AGAIN. The boss. :suarez1


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Arsenal completely gash, couldn't keep the ball for any consistent period, created little, Koscielny scores a laughable own goal, dominated by an average Pool side... and yet again RVP wins the game for them. Brilliant :


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

feel bad for liverpool they dominated the match and are losing


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Did Wenger snub Kenny at the end???


:torres


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hdsiebhsusvejsbnskapapkwhauzbannahsjsbagsuskansbsjsksnsbshshs.

Gahhhhhhhjjhhhhhhjhhhhhh!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

FUCKING RAGE. FUCK YOU RVP YOU AWESOME MAN. IT FUCKING ANNOYS ME HOW GOOD HE IS. ARRGH.

Szczesny and RVP take a bow. Without these two and it would have been an absolute rout. Even with them it still should've been at least 4-2. Its games like this we should win, we dominated the ball, dominated the game and could not put the ball into the bloody net. Its getting beyond a joke. Adam was useless, Downing was gash, Spearing was annoymous. Henderson had a good game as did Kuyt.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lolerpool back to their best. 

:troll


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Liverpool are out of the race now. 

It's almost surreal how good RVP is. How the fuck does he do it? Arsenal were pure shit minus Chezzers and RVP. I don't think there is a player in the world today that could carry a team on his shoulders the way RVP is doing to Arsenal now.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

He scores when he wantssss hahaha


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ehh, bad game. Good result. Van Persie and Chezzers were on fire tho.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

And I reiterate. Being a Pool fan Is stressful as fuck. Internet crapped out so I missed the last 10 minutes of the match and even though I was pissed at the time I'm happy I missed that shit. 

Great performance from the boys but typical Pool. So much chances but little to show for it. Same ol story. Big up to RVP & Chezzer they made this match tight. Kos did well too despite the OG. Those guys saved the game for Arsenal. 

I await Stringers post of "Lolerpool, Spent £100m still can't get fourth. Told you we would get fourth spot when it's all said and done, World Class performance out there today, FORZA ARSENALLLL :wenger" 

As for fourth I hope Newcastle get it now since we are effectively out. They deserve it more that Liverpool, Arsenal & Chelsea anyway tbh.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

stringer can fuck off before he posts the bent cunt. we had bad luck + not finishing. they had van persie. they had nothing without him. congrats on the win and all, but it wasnt anything special.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

bet this is gunner14


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Samoon said:


> feel bad for liverpool they dominated the match and are losing


I don't 8*D.



King Kenny said:


> *stringer can fuck off before he posts the bent cunt.* we had bad luck + not finishing. they had van persie. they had nothing without him. congrats on the win and all, but it wasnt anything special.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Where would we be without GOAL! Persie?

Awful performance, with two shining stars in Goal™ and Szczesny. Walcott was tepid and he continues to become worse every game. I lost count of the times he lost the ball and panicked when he had the ball. Gervinho seems to have forgotten how to play football lately. He had a great start with us and after December, he has fizzled out. I hope this is not Chamakh-saga version 2.

We passed well for a while when Diaby came on, but it was the same story after 5 minutes of stability. Overall, poor performance but an amazing result.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

going to get Hulk to ban stringer if he praises anything other than the keeping or RVP's finishing in that game :side:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It was great technique for the second goal from Robin but Reina should be doing better on his near post in my opinion.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

there are, and i stress only, rumours that there has been a bust up in the liverpool dressing room


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Source................. ?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao LOLerpool. Dominate possession, have chances, don't score. Another typical day at Anfield.

Koscielny back to his old self after a few impressive months.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> there are, and i stress only, rumours that there has been a bust up in the liverpool dressing room


Suarez, carra and reina no doubt involved if true obviously.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Destiny said:


> Source................. ?


ITK sources on twitter presumably. 



Silent Alarm said:


> I don't 8*D.


Speaking of twitter I thought this was going to be a link to Stringer's. Son I am disappoint.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/ ?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Sup Chelsea fans


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EGame said:


> Sup Chelsea fans


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The 4th place "race" is hilariously awful.

Congrats, Arsenal.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

getting battered but get the win. only liverpool. unlucky? hitting the post is not unlucky, it's called not being good enough finishers.

Kenny got player choice as well as he could IMO, can only do so much but his subs were poor. match was screaming for bellamy for ages, don't think he can be criticised that much.

we were absolutely awful for first half, and most of the 2nd half. liverpool destroyed us with pressing, created nothing and were under the kosh. 'pool laid off in 2nd half for some reason. defence tightened up on suarez and contained him well. we were better when diaby came on, calmed down the play more which arteta did none of, but got injured and we went back to being under the kosh. can't blame theo really, liverpool completely packed the flanks and eliminated him from the game. not sure on criticism of gerv, he has been at the afcon for a while and is only just getting back into pl football. we'll see how he gets on. kos back to his old self? oh my days, one poor own goal and a few nervy moments early on and that makes him shit again does it? christ.

liverpool played better than ac milan did against us. easily. milan were clinical and 'pool were not, as AFC fans will be the first to tell you great build up play means fuck all if you can't put it in the back of the net. we didn't deserve 3 points at all but showed enough spirit to get them. if we didn't have as good a finisher we would have probably scored 1 at best, we only had a few chances. lucky we have one of the best goal scorers in the world atm. 

oh, and i really, really, really, really, really hope a liverpool fan made this:


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Surely its the end of the line for him now.

He MIGHT get to stay until after the Napoli game, but I think whatever the outcome of that game, hes gone.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


>


:lmao

in after stringer's post.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

oh dear oh dear chelsea. oh dear. oh dear. oh dear. 

mccarthy in, megson in. anyone in.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Super Woy.


----------



## God™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Any chance of a Chelsea player making a forward pass this season. Fuck me, 3/4 of the team's possession is in the back half.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Come On Newcastle fuck up and make the fourth place hunt even worse :mark:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

for the record not just avb that should get criticism imo. the attitude of some of the players was an absolute disgrace to that club. they need more than major surgery in the summer, and it's going to cost roman an absolute mountain of cash. does he want to spend that much again? probably not. mata obv went to the right club...

cole's time running out too. hasn't been up to it all season no matter what reputation precedes him.

absolutely vital time in race for 4th and only arsenal that seem to be benefiting at the moment. 12 points from 12. said i would take 5/6 pts from sun/totts/pool/but got 9. done damage there with pts being dropped by other big clubs. looks like 4th is on now, 3rd very much so if united beat totts.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

AVB should replace RVP in the title of this thread.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao VILLA !!!

Chelsea need to get rid of the cockney mafia in the dressing room.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Come On Newcastle fuck up and make the fourth place hunt even worse :mark:


:cena

We dare not lose at home to Sunderland. I'm pretty confident for at least a point.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

got my tickets the day he took over. sadly destined for the sack. case of a talented manager playing a brand of football the players can't. once results turn, senior players take over dressing room. avb no authority. crisis understatement. dread to think of consequences of not making top 4.

on NUFC, good sign both krul and coloccini signed on. both superb this season. coloccini up there with kompany, koscielny, agger and skrtel with league's best CBs.

edit: WBA 4 pts off liverpool. 










hodgson coming yo.



macheda.......


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

AVB isn't the sole problem, otherwise it'd have been eradicated around January. Problem is we're just a good team now. Not great. Your time comes and your times goes and sadly for a lot of the Chelsea players their time has passed. Thing is, with FFP around the corner, we can't do as much as we could before to get out of the situation. It's gonna be a tough few years.

Cole had a bad game and has had a bad month, but no way is his time running out. Unfortunately for him, he can't save the team from the left back position.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



D'Angelo said:


> macheda.......


he should have gone to wigan



also Chelsea fans, why hasnt Lukaku had a chance to show what he can do, surely at the moment he'd be a bigger threat than torres


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> *he should have gone to wigan*
> 
> 
> 
> also Chelsea fans, why hasnt Lukaku had a chance to show what he can do, surely at the moment he'd be a bigger threat than torres



Or a decent champ team.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

AVB looks like a broken man. Didn't make any excuses.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

^ because he knows he's way out of his depth

The premier league is nothing like the Portuguese league.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It's not AVB's fault, as Joel stated. The team is riddled with players past their glory, or some of them who simply aren't good enough. The dressing room seems to be filled with characters and that's not what you want. AVB has one heck of task handling this Chelsea squad and if he is sacked, that would be grossly unfair.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'm sure he will get a decent job abroad, chelsea was to much of a step up and it doesn't help when you have players who don't want to do it your way.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Lahm for Cashley in a straight swap:troll


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

not denying avb sacking would be unfair. i thought it was good long-term appointment but i imagine 90% of fans knew he would be sacked, definitely NOT a good appointment when you know he will be sacked eventually and they could have got a better, more experienced manager... like keeping ancelotii... not sure he was experienced enough for one of the most high pressure jobs in the world. amazing how much they have regressed. they swept everyone away winning the double a couple years ago, they were sensational. should have begun phasing players in after that, sadly don't think they'll give young players a chance as too much pressure on them getting x amount of points or be sacked, same for city.

decent shout for lukaku. as stated before, playing an 18 year old over 50 mil torres flattens roman's ego. doubt he would be happy. he should be given chance though.

http://arsenalist.com/video/?id=xp75ik

lololol. what a cunt that kelly.


quite a few players out for AFC for milan match. no point in playing the rest of the 1st team then. we should just give squad players run out.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> also Chelsea fans, why hasnt Lukaku had a chance to show what he can do, surely at the moment he'd be a bigger threat than torres


Because AVB didn't want him.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



D'Angelo said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> getting battered but get the win. only liverpool. unlucky? hitting the post is not unlucky, it's called not being good enough finishers.
> 
> Kenny got player choice as well as he could IMO, can only do so much but his subs were poor. match was screaming for bellamy for ages, don't think he can be criticised that much.
> 
> we were absolutely awful for first half, and most of the 2nd half. liverpool destroyed us with pressing, created nothing and were under the kosh. 'pool laid off in 2nd half for some reason. defence tightened up on suarez and contained him well. we were better when diaby came on, calmed down the play more which arteta did none of, but got injured and we went back to being under the kosh. can't blame theo really, liverpool completely packed the flanks and eliminated him from the game. not sure on criticism of gerv, he has been at the afcon for a while and is only just getting back into pl football. we'll see how he gets on. kos back to his old self? oh my days, one poor own goal and a few nervy moments early on and that makes him shit again does it? christ.
> 
> liverpool played better than ac milan did against us. easily. milan were clinical and 'pool were not, as AFC fans will be the first to tell you great build up play means fuck all if you can't put it in the back of the net. we didn't deserve 3 points at all but showed enough spirit to get them. if we didn't have as good a finisher we would have probably scored 1 at best, we only had a few chances. lucky we have one of the best goal scorers in the world atm.
> 
> oh, and i really, really, really, really, really hope a liverpool fan made this:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Frimpong was class on soccer am today, just watched the video.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



D'Angelo said:


> quite a few players out for AFC for milan match. no point in playing the rest of the 1st team then. we should just give squad players run out.


Horrible attitude.

It's about pride. Not logic. You want Arsenal to admit defeat by playing out the squad players? There is no logic here. We have to got for it. Even though it's an uphill battle, we have to. It doesn't look bad if we win 2-0 because at least, that would be 4-2.

In all likeliness this is our last CL game for the season. There is no way we are pussy-ing out of it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

"soft for the ladies, hard for the men"

edit: i would agree with you razor, if we had a 1st choice side. qualification for next year's CL more important imo. RVP and Vermaelen have both picked up knocks from NT duty, and was a risk playing them today. playing them that many times carrying injuries could be detrimental. even if we do win 2-0, is the pride worth it if we lose both of them through injury? with a full side i'd play them, because if we had an early goal we could go for it at least. we could still field a pretty good side but personally don't believe risking rvp is right choice. overall think newcastle is more important game, call me a pessimist but i think that would be right choice for club long term for the season.

all milan will do will play with 10 men behind ball, we'll be lucky to score more than 1. we still can't erase that horrible 4-0 from history books. it's not like we need a big performance to regain pride anyway, beating totts at home and liverpool at anfield should be enough. it's not like we lost those two and it's all or nothing to regain confidence. obviously in an ideal world i'd love us to go out fighting and win to regain some pride in the result, but looking ahead to the toon next week i'm not sure i like that idea.

it sounds all well and good restoring pride, but fighting an already up-hill battle with a tired side and players carrying injuries is dumb imo. we could still play 1st team and lose 1-0 and come away with injuries.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

loliverpool

Also feel sorry for AVB. No cooperation from his players.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Emarosa said:


> loliverpool
> 
> Also feel sorry for AVB. No cooperation from his players.


half the players are like as old as him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Robin Van fucking Persie. Best player in the Prem, at the moment. 

Shame they're starting to win now as I had already given up hope.

FALSEHOPE~! 

Don't break my heart again, Arsenal.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

watching that again on motd is hilarious. totally sneaked that 3 points :lmao kenny acting like they had the divine right to the 3 points... we have had to suffer through dominating games but losing for years. we've started to sneak games this year. about time. extremely poor but still win. a trait we've missed for so, so long. couldn't give a fuck if we perform badly but get the 3 points in the end. 

alex song on 11 assists for the season. absolute madness for a dm. so many vital balls for big, big goals this year. sadly leaves us open a lot on the counter, but when he gets it right rotating with arteta the system works perfectly. he was awful first half though, as was arteta.

people saying i was making excuses for lack of FBs around christmas time :lmao just look at past 2 games for gibbs and sagna's performance, particularly sagna's and tell me they aren't absolutely integral to arsenal. had they been fit over christmas we'd probably be above spurs.

arsenal being linked with hoilett. meh. pretty decent signing if it went through but not better than what we have by any stretch of the imagination. still very inconsistent end product and laughable defensive work. he'd need to be coached a hell of a lot to get him up to arsenal standard for defensive work. case of a decent player standing out again. walcott twice the goals and assists nearly. +it won't really be "free", he'll demand a mammoth signing-on fee, and for his agent. we could do a lot better for a winger/striker/amf. not an area to save pennies on, need a good signing there.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

fucking van persie ahh. 

we were never going to get 4th anyway. 

arsenal will stay 4th imo.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The race for fourth is just hilarious. I'm pretty damn sure that not even Arsenal want it. Just RVP and RVP alone.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

yeah and if he stays fit, they should be able to hold on to it. 

we'll probaly get 6th or 7th at this rate . FA cup plz


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Liverpool 2nd coming lasted all of 6 days #RealityCheck


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

There's still like 11 games to go.

West brom could finish fourth.

#Woycharge


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

a post on the ever entertaining rawk :lmao:



> *Luis Suarez...the player Wayne Rooney should have been*
> 
> What a player. Tough South American who's close control at the business end of the pitch is the best ive seen, hes up there with Messi
> 
> Scores goals for fun, terrorises opposition defences and is a hard little bastard.
> 
> Thank fck hes ours
> 
> Waynes alright but come on....if Luis was English the media would be crapping World Cups.
> 
> Luis I salute you.
> 
> Wayne your just a bit OK


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Van Persie	Arsenal	25
Rooney	Man Utd	17
Aguero	Man City	16
Ba	Newcastle	16
Jelavic	Rangers	14
Dzeko	Man City	13
Yakubu	Blackburn	13
Adebayor	Tottenham	11
Balotelli	Man City	11
Dempsey	Fulham	10
Fletcher	Wolverhampton	10
Graham	Swansea	10
Holt	Norwich	10
Lampard	Chelsea	10
Bale	Tottenham	9
Bent	Aston Villa	9




Suarez	Liverpool	6


Yeah, he definitely scores goals for fun :


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> Scores goals for fun





> hard little bastard


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If Sturridge wasn't a liability, we'd probably would have snatched a win today. I can't believe how ordinary we are now.


----------



## RKOMasterpiece91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I was disappointed in Chelsea today. Not only did they let their fans down...they let my accumulator down. 

Such a shame.

On a side note, Newcastle United to walk all over Sunderland tomorrow?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

why is no one mentioning the master piece of our 2-0 win 8*D

speaking of wasted chances, we should've been 4-0 up 10 mins in. toure and pizarro dominated, nasri needs silva to play with him so they can link up. johnson did some good things, zaba was rampant down the right before injuring himself, kolo looked good too. rest of the team was rather innocuous, mario did some nice things too which should've been goals.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



RKOMasterpiece91 said:


> I was disappointed in Chelsea today. Not only did they let their fans down...they let my accumulator down.
> 
> Such a shame.
> 
> *On a side note, Newcastle United to walk all over Sunderland tomorrow?*



HA













Yeah probably.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Van Persie slyly calling Kelly a wanker :lmao


----------



## Drama

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



haribo said:


> He was terrible and the worst player on the pitch.


Not only is that wrong but a complete over exaggeration. He looked the biggest threat to Holland's defence while he was on.



Silent Alarm said:


> Van Persie slyly calling Kelly a wanker :lmao


Can't imagine Rooney or Suarez getting away with that without some sort of retrospective punishment.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> *why is no one mentioning the master piece of our 2-0 win 8*D*
> 
> speaking of wasted chances, we should've been 4-0 up 10 mins in. toure and pizarro dominated, nasri needs silva to play with him so they can link up. johnson did some good things, zaba was rampant down the right before injuring himself, kolo looked good too. rest of the team was rather innocuous, mario did some nice things too which should've been goals.


Ah that's the price you pay for winning every week. 8*D

"One game closer to my medal though" :barry


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Drama said:


> Can't imagine Rooney or Suarez getting away with that without some sort of retrospective punishment.


Because they act that way regularly and van Persie doesn't. That's the difference.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i remember rooney got weeks for elbowing mccarthy, right?

right?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

For today's fixtures I think:

Newcastle
Fulham
Man united

Should make for a decent treble.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

nah hopefully sunderland, dont care, and tottenham


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Newcastle/Sunderland will be a draw, most likely.

I can see Spurs edging ManU today. Either that or a draw.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

hoping for a high score draw between sunderland/castle, home win for TC and don't mind at whl as long as there are goals.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I have mixed feelings for today, part of me is nervous as Spurs have improved a lot since last season and are playing the best football in the Premier League. Part of me is excited as this is a real test for United to prove themselves. They need to put in a perfect performance and today should be that day if they want to keep in range with City at the top of the table.

Parker being suspended is a positive for us but we're missing Valencia, who we would have really needed today. Nani/Young need to step it up, especially Nani, whose been gash since returning from injury but like I said, I'll give him a few games to get his full fitness back to judge him.

I saw Monster posted he'd want Jones to start at right back but I disagree, start Rafael. Every time Rafael has started against Spurs, he's kept Bale in his pocket and last season was no exception until he got that ridiculous second yellow card.

Fingers crossed for the 3 points today.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Jones did play well against Bale earlier in the season, but i think i'd rather see Rafael start


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



King Kenny said:


> nah hopefully sunderland, dont care, and tottenham


Aren't Sunderland close to catching you? :torres Just give up and accept 7th.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Mancini's such a smug ****, saying they're only two points clear because we'll win. This is one of the toughest games of the season, **** our record there, this is the best Spurs team in my liftetime and since City beat them 1-5, they've been immense at WHL.

Team I'd expect to see:

De Gea

Jones Ferdinand Evans Evra

Nani Carrick Giggs Young

Rooney Welbeck​
As always, I wouldn't be against seeing Hernandez, he's always a huge threat in big games. Sadly I can't see us winning this, in fact I'm fearing a loss, particularly now Atkinson is in charge. Jones will struggle against Bale and Evra will get torn apart by Lennon, as always. He used to get torn apart when he was good.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I wouldnt be surprised to see a 4-5-1

perhaps
----------------de gea--------------
rafael------ rio -------evans-----evra
----------------- jones--------------- 
young-----carrick-----scholes----giggs
-----------------rooney---------------

or nani instead of jones and put giggs in the centre


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

inb4unitedwin.

hope not


----------



## Wasteland

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Newcastle on a -1
Spurs
Fulham on a -1


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Clatterlol


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Cattermole :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Drama said:


> Can't imagine Rooney or Suarez getting away with that without some sort of retrospective punishment.


Because Rooney and Suarez direct their swearing and gestures towards fans.

Players curse players throughout the game.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

#SunderlandSurge

If this match doesn't get a red card then I will drink coffee through my nose


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If I was a betting man I'd say Spurs-United will be 2-2.



Drama said:


> Not only is that wrong but a complete over exaggeration. He looked the biggest threat to Holland's defence while he was on.


His 50 yard balls into touch? He was a bigger threat to the linesmen than Holland.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Incredibly surprised at that first half. We've played very well, especially the midfield.

With that said I wouldn't be surprised if they came out in the second half, got an early goal and then pushed on for a winner :side: especially if they get Ben Arfa on.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah I'm pretty confident we could lose from this situation, we've looked good first half, but we've played against a team who played very poorly, and still we created very little. Next goal in this games the match winner imo.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

anybody else been pleasantly surprised by some of the often disappointing english players this season for the big clubs? lescott, barry and carrick all having pretty good seasons. wouldn't have expected that.

hope sunderland beat newcastle. praying for united win against totts.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Stupid from Sessegnon, always was coming from someone though. Shocked it was him.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Tiote should be embarrassed about that. Exactly the situation where retroactive bans for simulation would cut out so much shit from the game. Only downside from my POV is that we'd have Suarez for about a quarter of the season :side:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Tiote made the most of it :no:. Stupid from Sessegnon though, especially since him and Cattermole are out of our next few games too.


edit-


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

AVB is gone. Di Matteo in charge until the end of the season.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

AVB sacked. Really sad situation at Chelsea. Hard to find many positives at the club nowadays.

They just won't learn. A horrible decision. Di Matteo til end of season sounds like too... oh dear.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I just hope the likes of Lampard, Terry, Cole & Drogba are happy now. They're as responsible as AVB, if not more. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

No surprise there tbh.

Chelsea statement:


> Andre Villa-Boas has parted company with Chelsea Football Club today.
> 
> "The board would like to record our gratitude for his work and express our disappointment that the relationship has ended so early.
> 
> "Unfortunately the results and performances of the team have not been good enough and were showing no signs of improving at a key time in the season.
> 
> "The club is still competing in the latter stages of the Uefa Champions League and the FA Cup, as well as challenging for a top-four spot in the Premier League, and we aim to remain as competitive as possible on all fronts.
> 
> "With that in mind we felt our only option was to make a change at this time.
> 
> "With immediate effect Roberto Di Matteo has been appointed first team coach on an interim basis until the end of the season."


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

So basically, Terry, Lampard and Drogba in charge till the end of the season. Fantastic business from Chelsea again.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao Chelsea, what idiots.

BA misses the pen :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea are a fucking shambles.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Rafa please...

:torres


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea, keep you're hands off Pep.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Lol time to start the Pep to Chelsea rumours.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Appointing Di Matteo until the end of the season is ridiculous. Do they really think he'll do a better job than AVB? Those poisonous cunts in the dressing room are obviously the ones behind the decision. The sooner they're out of Chelsea the better for the sake of the long term future of club.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

He basically said "sack me" in his post match interview yesterday and now Chelsea are stuck (again). Player power rules a declining kingdom yet again. Chelsea will never progress with this continuous policy of not giving mangers time.

AVB should never have been hired, he simply didn't have enough years managing in the top flight. Moreover, Ancelotti should never have been sacked if this was the level of replacement available.

Chelsea need to hire someone and stick with them while they undergo a fundamental overhaul of the playing staff. Anything else will amount to a half measure.

Might be on my own here, but I think they should hire Benitez, give him a decent bit of money, clear out the clutter in the squad, give him ENOUGH time and they will be back fighting for Champions Leagues / Leagues within a couple of years. He has the experience of the PL and champions league which is a big difference to what AVB had.


Anyway,

http://hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Sack ABV, appoint Di Matteo. fpalm

The club's a joke.

:balo2


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Bout time. Dunno why people said he should've been given more time, Chelsea were going nowhere with him but they should have kept him for the rest of the season


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Have a little grace, Pardew. Smug cunt.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Saw it coming. Cunts, especially you Bridge.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Newcastle have been to the Suarez school of diving in preparation for this match. Pathetic for so many challenges. 

This game is hilarious :lmao


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I think Di matteo will do a decent job but bye bye 4th spot Chelsea.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Why didn't Shola take the pen? He's never missed one, and we're playing Sunderland. 

Captain Hindsight, I guess but still.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

pathetic by chelsea. give him fuck all time to rebuild an aging team is ridiculous. expected to walk in and win them trophies with an ordinary and nonperforming team. should've been given the rest of the season plus the next one to make some in roads and build a new team. why anyone would want to manage that club is beyond me.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Club is such a joke. It's sad for Chelsea fans to see this.

As I said, with Di Matteo in charge, Terry, Lampard and Drogba are going to be the ones who are actually in charge. Don't really know what to expect. Now they are happy, they may perform. We need them out asap though. I didn't envision the problem to be this massive.

We need a hard nosed cunt to be appointed in the summer, who will tell these bitches to fuck off.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Big_Man said:


> Bout time. Dunno why people said he should've been given more time, Chelsea were going nowhere with him but they should have kept him for the rest of the season


your hero will probably be picking the team now :terry


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ben Arfa vs Richardson was a fantastic, evenly matched contest. :troll

Thought the goal was never going to come.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> your hero will probably be picking the team now :terry


He IS Big Man.

If we finish in the top 4, then the decision was the correct one. Because under AVB, it was not going to happen, as the players don't believe in him and we must finish in the top 4. It's vital.

The real mistake was sacking Ancelotti though. It all stems from there. Well in truth, it stems from fucking around with Mourinho.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> Ben Arfa vs Richardson was a fantastic, evenly matched contest. :troll
> 
> Thought the goal was never going to come.



Still better than :bridge, even if he was injured.

I saw it coming as soon as Shola came on, baffled he never took the pen.


Feels like a loss, especially w/ bans to come for Sessegnon and Cattermole. Not so fussed about Liverpool but it makes the cup trip to Everton even more of a nightmare :sad:


----------



## Drama

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> Because they act that way regularly and van Persie doesn't. That's the difference.


Shouldn't matter though should it? FA shouldn't pick and choose.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> pathetic by chelsea. give him fuck all time to rebuild an aging team is ridiculous. expected to walk in and win them trophies with an ordinary and nonperforming team. should've been given the rest of the season plus the next one to make some in roads and build a new team. *why anyone would want to manage that club is beyond me.*


If things go tits up, and they will, you can expect a few million payoff when you get sacked after a year, and everyone will blame the club 'cause they do it all the time these days. Either that, or you actually do well, and get paid a shitload for managing a successful club. I suppose if you don't care about having your authority undermined by the chairman and players, and being made to look like a joke, it's win/win really.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

revolution over


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I hope Chelsea kick those players out in the summer. I just find it pathetic for a football club to be in a political mess as they are. I really liked AVB and the freshness he brought. None of the Chelsea players cared if they won or lost in the past few games, except Mata, Luiz, Sturridge, et al.

I won't understand why anybody would want to come to Chelsea anymore, especially since they would be reporting to the likes of Terry, Lampard, and Drogba. How could anyone possibly think Di Matteo could do better than AVB! Well, as Joel said, it's basically those old players managing the club now. Good luck!




EGame said:


> Lol time to start the Pep to Chelsea rumours.


Pep would definitely love to come to Chelsea and be educated by John Terry about football management. :terry




Joel said:


> We need a hard nosed cunt to be appointed in the summer, who will tell these bitches to fuck off.


But... SAF isn't available. How about young and talented :kean? Oh wait, Chelsea just sacked a real young and talented manager.

I think it will be Mourinho again. Welcome back to Stamford Bridge, Jose!


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I really dont understand why people think Mourinho will come back next season now. Why would he leave probably the top club in europe who are on course to win the CL and La liga? I also doubt Roman will swallow his pride and rehire mourinho after sacking him, doesn't seem like the type of guy to do it.

Maybe in 2 or 3 years when he gets bored at Real, then he might return, but I think he will only replace SAF when he retires. I think he will only come back to england then to take over after SAF.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Mourinho already said he wasn't coming back to Chelsea (according to some woman in a restaurant).

We're such a mess. I can't see how we can get out of this muck.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The only way Jose is going back to Chelsea is if Madrid don't win the league (fingers crossed), and he get's kicked out. Perez is in love with Jose, every time he's on tv he says that Jose's the best manager in the world.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



CyberWaste said:


> I really dont understand why people think Mourinho will come back next season now. Why would he leave probably the top club in europe who are on course to win the CL and La liga? I also doubt Roman will swallow his pride and rehire mourinho after sacking him, doesn't seem like the type of guy to do it.
> 
> Maybe in 2 or 3 years when he gets bored at Real, then he might return, but I think he will only replace SAF when he retires. I think he will only come back to england then to take over after SAF.


Mourinho does not like Spain at all. It's to do with the media. He had the same problems in Italy. He is desperate for a return to England, but I think he wants one of the Manchester jobs.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I don't know why any top manager would want to go to Chelsea. There is literally zero job security there and no manager is given any time or patience to build a squad. It's ridiculous.

Every top team Mourinho leaves seems to shatter into a million pieces. It would be delicious if it happened to Madrid.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



CyberWaste said:


> I really dont understand why people think Mourinho will come back next season now. Why would he leave probably the top club in europe *who are on course to win the CL* and La liga? I also doubt Roman will swallow his pride and rehire mourinho after sacking him, doesn't seem like the type of guy to do it.
> 
> Maybe in 2 or 3 years when he gets bored at Real, then he might return, but I think he will only replace SAF when he retires. I think he will only come back to england then to take over after SAF.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EGame said:


> I don't know why any top manager would want to go to Chelsea. There is literally zero job security there and no manager is given any time or patience to build a squad. It's ridiculous.


Because if you fail, you are going to get a nice pay day. You will most likely get another top job as well.


----------



## Mr Cook

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hasn't Mourinho stated that he's leaving Madrid even if he doesn't win the league?

Hopefully he'll come to Arsenal, move Wenger to like head of scouting or something. RvP seems content with us, calling everyone his buddies, but if we don't sign big in the summer he's gonna slip away from us.


:lmao at Cattermole swearing at Mike Dean, don't know why Waddle was saying he had a great game, Dean was fucking awful, all over the pitch, this from an unbiased view.

And finally, Tottenham will bottle it today, they've choked against the big sides for 17 years, nothing's changing. They haven't beaten Man Utd away in 21 years or something, expect Man Utd to cruise to victory, 3-0 or something


----------



## Drama

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It's about time Chelsea started to really crumble. Been a long time coming. Never felt right them suddenly becoming a top club just because of Roman's cash. Feel pretty much the same about City right now but they ain't going anywhere for a while.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Mourinho does not like Spain at all. It's to do with the media. He had the same problems in Italy. He is desperate for a return to England, but I think he wants one of the Manchester jobs.


Yeah, cant see him returning to Chelsea, maybe if Roman sells the club in a few years, then he will, but the Man Utd job is the more obvious job.

I suppose Capello might be an option also, but he's available immediately if they wanted him to take it.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



JEKingOfKings said:


>


Are you surprised by that? They are the team to beat this year, I can only see Barca beating them in the CL


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

On Mourinho, I don't think he's going to ManU for a while, unless SAF announces his retirement at the end of the season. And, I don't think Mancini is leaving City any time soon. He has three probable jobs: Tottenham, Chelsea, and England National Team. The Spurs position will depend on Harry's departure, of course.

If Mourinho won't re-join Chelsea, I can see Benitez assuming the role. He would do well with the knob-heads at Chelsea though.




CyberWaste said:


> I really dont understand why people think Mourinho will come back next season now. Why would he leave probably the top club in europe who are on course to win the CL and La liga? I also doubt Roman will swallow his pride and rehire mourinho after sacking him, doesn't seem like the type of guy to do it.
> 
> Maybe in 2 or 3 years when he gets bored at Real, then he might return, but I think he will only replace SAF when he retires. I think he will only come back to england then to take over after SAF.


Mourinho doesn't like his job at Madrid. He doesn't want to be in Spain. The expectation at Madrid is delusional. He just wants to win whatever he can this season and move away. He loves England.

As far as winning the CL, let's not forget this certain club called Barcelona.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Mourinho to Chelsea will never happen. He doesn't need the pay day and he doesn't need the aggro. Plus I can't see Abramovich hiring him.


At least Mick McCarthy's available...


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

No doubt Terry will put in a good word for Capello because of the whole racism thing


----------



## Drama

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Rafa has left his last 3 jobs due to conflicts with the owners. Not saying he was wrong in any of those conflicts but it's pretty bloody likely he won't get on with Roman. He shouldn't go anywhere near the Chelsea job.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I will stop watching football if Rafa takes over at Chelsea.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



SL said:


> Hasn't Mourinho stated that he's leaving Madrid even if he doesn't win the league?
> 
> Hopefully he'll come to Arsenal, move Wenger to like head of scouting or something. RvP seems content with us, calling everyone his buddies, but if we don't sign big in the summer he's gonna slip away from us.
> 
> 
> :lmao at Cattermole swearing at Mike Dean, don't know why Waddle was saying he had a great game, Dean was fucking awful, all over the pitch, this from an unbiased view.
> 
> *And finally, Tottenham will bottle it today, they've choked against the big sides for 17 years, nothing's changing. They haven't beaten Man Utd away in 21 years or something, expect Man Utd to cruise to victory, 3-0 or something *


It's at White Hart Lane, United already beat them 3-0 at Old Trafford this season.


----------



## Drama

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> I will stop watching football if Rafa takes over at Chelsea.


He'd probably fall out with Roman within the first few months anyway.



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> It's at White Hart Lane, United already beat them 3-0 at Old Trafford this season.


No offence mate but did ya pick your username when you were like 12 or something? :lol


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ahem, Chelsea fans, whom do you want to take over, with the exception of Chelsea's longest-serving "manager," John Terry? :terry

I just realized that Ramon spent nearly 50 million to get AVB (including the compensation after sacking Ancelotti). The man is crazy. He could have bought some excellent players with that money.




SL said:


> And finally, Tottenham will bottle it today, they've choked against the big sides for 17 years, nothing's changing. They haven't beaten Man Utd away in 21 years or something, expect Man Utd to cruise to victory, 3-0 or something


Ummmmm, I don't think so. I can see Spurs taking it to ManU. ManU will drop points today.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Who do I want? Mourinho.
Who do I think we will get? Depends on where we finish.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



CyberWaste said:


> Are you surprised by that? They are the team to beat this year, I can only see Barca beating them in the CL


Don't forget about Baselona.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I don't think it would depend on the finish since Chelsea do have the money. Fair enough, they can't spend as much as they used to, but they are the second most successful English club of the past 7 years. It all depends really.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Drama said:


> He'd probably fall out with Roman within the first few months anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> No offence mate but did ya pick your username when you were like 12 or something? :lol


None taken, I was a bit of a mark back then, I have honestly considered re-signing up just to change it haha.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pogrebnyak is a goal machine. 

Lethal.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

John Terry 20/1 :lmao:lmao:lmao
:terry


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



STALKER said:


> Don't forget about Baselona.


Can you not read?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What a striker!

Toon left it late for my BTTS double to win!


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea making themselves look like a laughing stock again, as the revolving door of managers continues. He should've been given until the end of the season and then a chance to rebuild in the window. He inherited a squad that wasn't good enough and is full of players on the way out.

Seemed inevitable though really.

- Too many ageing players.
- Too many mediocre players.
- Crap recent signings, e.g. bought Luiz (I know this wasn't him), Cahill, didn't get Modric, Falcao.
- Lost the dressing room, probably the most egotistical dressing room in world football. 
- Torres couldn't score.

But most of all - Tactically naive. His high line and quick passing football was a good idea, but you've got to have the players to do it. Should've accommodated the likes of Terry and Lampard until the end of the season when he could make changes.

Mourinho is an interesting one. People who think he wouldn't put up with the aggro are wrong wrong wrong, there's no job more difficult than Real Madrid in that aspect. A club with the most interfering board you will ever see. Past players such as Di Stefano constantly harping down your neck. He managed to get rid of Valdano, but the political manoeuvring at that club is even worse than that at Chelsea. Fans that boo him, even when he wins.

There's some questions about him though...

Will he leave? I think he will leave Madrid at the end of the season. His cagey press conferences/visits to West London point to that, although I wouldn't read to much into them as it could just be him exercising some leverage in order to get more power at the club or control over transfers next season, it'd be typical Mourinho in that regard. We also know he loves England and English football.

Will he join a club not in the CL? This is the big question mark. I think he would re-join, but he'd need and want significant money to spend. That squad needs a clear out.

Will Chelsea fans want him? Well duh. I'd also love to see him fuck off out of Madrid, because they won't find a better manager to replace him.

As for Guardiola.... lmao no. Would never walk into that snake pit of a club. Think he's got at least one more year at Barcelona left him, and I only see him taking the Spanish job after that. Keep dreaming, Roman.

In summary:

:terry :terry :terry :terry :terry


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



CyberWaste said:


> Can you not read?


Yeah, i can. Anyway i said Baselona aka Basel and not Barcelona.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



STALKER said:


> Yeah, i can. Anyway i said Baselona aka Basel and not Barcelona.


oh jaysus you did. 

my apologies, hard to read the writing sometimes on forums on iphones.

ep


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Well, AVB is gone, but i think we are all forgetting the most important issue



do we get to keep the hot fitness doctor eva?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

MOTD pundit David James:

"Pep Guardiola is going to become the first manager to retain the Champions League, then join Chelsea and bring Lionel Messi in. Jose Mourinho will go to Barcelona."

:lmao

*waits for this shit to happen*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

no bale for Spurs

team



> De Gea, Jones, Evans, Ferdinand, Evra, Scholes, Carrick, Nani, Rooney, Young, Welbeck
> Bench: Amos, Anderson, Giggs, Park, Hernandez, Fabio, Rafael





> Friedel, Walker, King, Kaboul, Essou-Ekotto, Livermore, Sandro, Lennon, Modric, Saha, Adebayor


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pretty solid team from United.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

No Bale?

United win coming. Sandro & Livermore in the centre of midfield doesn't strike me with much confidence.

How long before AVB goes to Inter btw?!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...h-to-target-guardiola-for-chelsea-job?cc=5901

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

It didn't take long for this shit to start up. 

Fuck off.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pep would be a dick to leave Barca for Chelsea. It is a strange situation with him though on a rolling contract along with the apparent rumours about him considering his future at Barca every now & again.

One thing he wouldn't have at Chelsea is the top players like Messi, Xavi, Iniesta etc.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wait AVB Got Sacked?? 

:torres:terry:torres:terry:torres:terry:torres:terry:torres:terry

What a fucking shambles of a club. Not surprised though the guy must have lost the respect of the major players at the club. The question is now though who would really want the job? Unless your looking for a quick payout it's literally the worse job to take at this point. 

FACHTHS taking over would be amazing to see.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

No bale,van der vaart or Parker. Not so triffic.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

wolves heading down, these are the games we need to win to even stand a chance.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™;11109016 said:


> Pep would be a dick to leave Barca for Chelsea. It is a strange situation with him though on a rolling contract along with the apparent rumours about him considering his future at Barca every now & again.
> 
> One thing he wouldn't have at Chelsea is the top players like Messi, Xavi, Iniesta etc.


I couldn't imagine Pep dealing with the toxicity of the egos at Chelsea. 

I'd weep just seeing Pep get the type of treatment AVB did this season. 

Also, holy shit at the Spurs line-up. Pretty sinking feeling, I would love for United to lose though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> Well, AVB is gone, but i think we are all forgetting the most important issue
> 
> 
> 
> do we get to keep the hot fitness doctor eva?


Eva was here before AVB. He promoted her to first team doctor.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



W.4.E said:


> wolves heading down, these are the games we need to win to even stand a chance.


Away to Fulham?

One of the toughest places to go in the PL.

Like those teams, same team I posted earlier. Hope Evra holds up, he's my major concern.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Fulham looked awesome today. Some great attacking players but they never seem to get any kind of consistency.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Out of the bottom 3 on goal difference. I don't know whether to thank Fulham for being fantastic or Wolves for being shit.

Either way it won't make much difference. We'll come away from Molineux with naff all next week. 6 fuckin' pointer or what?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I don't want Pep. As good as he is at Barcelona, that's the only job he has had. Fuck knows how'd he cope here.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Apparently Bale is ill, thats why he isnt playing, not the hamstring injury he got


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

fuck spurs gonna get killed...


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

@Joel & Readening who would you guys want to take over aside from Jose (can't see him returning)


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Agent Rafa at Chel$ki please.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Dunno, why not give the job to terry and lampard as assistant coach


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Give Mrs Doubtfire the chance to shine.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> @Joel & Readening who would you guys want to take over aside from Jose (can't see him returning)


Don't really know, tbh. I just want the Madrid set up here. Buying young top talent.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We already have the stupid younger talent. Now the problem is fucking waiting for them to be REAL talent. until then, considering how terrible we look they may want to jump ship


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

With all due respect to our young talent, they don't match to Ozil, Di Maria, Sahin, Khedira, etc. Probably stupid of me to think we could get talent like that though. We have fallen behind a lot.

Instead of a summer thinking of pruchases and sales, we have to think of a manager again


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

dat possession football. :arry


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> I don't want Pep. As good as he is at Barcelona, that's the only job he has had. Fuck knows how'd he cope here.


Well you're not getting him, so I guess that suits everyone.

Chelsea were a better side than Barcelona when Pep took over.

Khedira has been pretty poor @ Madrid btw, and Sahin has done literally nothing, can't get anywhere near the team, even Granero is ahead of him now, a player Mourinho only seems to play b/c the fans like him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pep knew the setup inside out though. Not taking credit away from him. Because he did make big calls in getting rid of egos. Just saying that we need someone who isn't bound to a system.

Edit: Edited post after your post below, Seb.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pep IS the set-up.

Unless you mean the board, but he's been under two different regimes in Laporta and Rosell.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We should buy Real's dead weight. Hell, they have so much depth sometimes sahin cant even make it to the bench

now watch as we buy Kaka


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

extremely lucky to be ahead, hopefully rafael on for jones at the start of the second half


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Get in! Soft goal though and against the run of play


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

United getting completely outplayed. 

Would be shocked if it keeps up and Spurs don't get a goal or two.


----------



## Drama

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Kyle Walker, as great defensively as ever.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What an undeserved lead.

Can't get the ball, probably should have gone with 3 in midfield because we're being outmatched and outplayed. Jones is on thin ice, knew he'd struggle, he's just not that good at defending. Rafael should be on soon, should have fucking started. Young has been good, tracking back well and some nice set pieces for once. Hard for our attackers to get into the game. Would consider taking off Welbeck for Anderson/Giggs to try and get some control of the game.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Scholes keeps losing the ball and Carrick unable to get hold of it against the might of Jake Livermore and Sandro :

Jones showing again that he isn't a RB. Sub off Evans for Rafael and move him in to the centre.

You've got to admire Fergie's teams though, there's no other team quite like them who can win games even when they're playing absolute dross.

@ Joel, seems strange you wouldn't want a manager who's won 13 out of 16 trophies he's entered in. Different strokes I guess, the only better man for the job would be Mourinho, who would be out of his mind to return.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Scholes keeps losing the ball and Carrick unable to get hold of it against the might of Jake Livermore and Sandro :
> 
> Jones showing again that he isn't a RB. Sub off Evans for Rafael and move him in to the centre.
> 
> You've got to admire Fergie's teams though, there's no other team quite like them who can win games even when they're playing absolute dross.
> 
> @ Joel, seems strange you wouldn't want a manager who's won 13 out of 16 trophies he's entered in. Different strokes I guess, the only better man for the job would be Mourinho, who would be out of his mind to return.


I'm not his biggest fan but Evans has been the best player on the pitch by a distance. His challenge on Lennon was brilliant.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Jones showing again that he isn't a RB. Sub off Evans for Rafael and move him in to the centre.


Evans has played well while jones is on a yellow


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

You're both right, but i'd have more faith in Jones playing at CB in the second half if Spurs continue to put pressure on you. Evans always looks only so far away from making a clanger to me, ironically kind of like the current Pique.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> @ Joel, seems strange you wouldn't want a manager who's won 13 out of 16 trophies he's entered in. Different strokes I guess, the only better man for the job would be Mourinho, who would be out of his mind to return.


What I'm saying is that he has won them all at Barcelona. It's the only club he has managed. And it's completely different to Chelsea - from the set up of the squad, to the ethics in the backroom.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> What I'm saying is that he has won them all at Barcelona. It's the only club he has managed. And it's completely different to Chelsea - from the set up of the squad, to the ethics in the backroom.


He managed Barcelona B :side:

Sounds like you want someone who's grafted at a lower club, or someone who's managed a lot of top clubs.

So that's Moyes or Capello then :


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

good save from de Gea again


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:terry would approve of Cappelo.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Sven is free, just sayin' :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

get jones off quickly, just not his day



fuck.. this is nervy


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

This is such a shit game


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

GET IN!! YOUNG


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao

This is hilarious.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Poor Tottenham.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Arsenal for 3rd.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Are you watching this game?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

United and Arsenal have had the same game this weekend. Lulz.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

WHAT A GOAL!!!!!!!

:lmao :lmao


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Unbelievable.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Surreal result. Even more than Arsenal yesterday. 

Horrendous performance from United but scored 3 goals and won. 

Good performance from Spurs but scored 1 goal and lost. 

If the title comes down to the Manchester derby, I would put all my money on City because of United's performances. Jesus EPL has been so fucked this year, I don't even have words to describe it.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

United should be top by the penultimate match against city judging on the games, city have to play chelsea and arsenal, while united shouldnt be dropping any points


----------



## Drama

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Walker at fault for all three goals. Best right back in the league don't ya know.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

How does United do this ALL THE TIME? It's just amazing. Amongst the big clubs, what's remaining for United? I know City have to come to us and to Chelsea at the Bridge.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

yeah, chelsea, now THERE is a real titan of football whos gonna threaten city's home form :lmao


----------



## Drama

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

That winning mentality is drilled into every single player at United, that's how they keep doing it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i hate chelsea

up city! you guys rock! I <3 sheikh ratface!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We we're shit and won 3-1, fucking amazing how that happened and i hope fergie and the staff saw how much better they played once rooney dropped back into midfield or maybe spurs just lost their way at that point and united bossed it for the last third of the game.

Rio and Evans were brilliant.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We have to go to City. They've been to the Bridge already (when the #CHELSEACHARGE) existed.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

There is no God Joel. There is no God


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Not getting my hopes up but i'd think chelsea or arsenal would take atleast a point from city, with that said they will be more twist and turns to come we could easily drop points vs blackburn, everton or even next week vs brom.


----------



## Ronsterno1

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> We have to go to City. They've been to the Bridge already (when the #CHELSEACHARGE) existed.


City are one of the few teams that weve beat at the bridge this season!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Least we didn't lose......


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Anybody else seen the chelsea fans interviewed on SSN earlier ?

Bunch of Ray Winstone's dressed up in Pretty Green clobber.

"we're a big club......."

"he didn't earn the players respect.." etc.

Twats.



AVB Will be going to Sporting Lisbon if they don't improve their league position.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> We have to go to City. They've been to the Bridge already (when the #CHELSEACHARGE) existed.


Oops! I got that mixed.

I'm hoping it goes down to Etihad Stadium. It would be like a Cup Final. The worst part would be ManU winning the trophy there.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

2nd string vs bilbao please, WBA game is much more important. Just play berbarito, ando, park, twins, jones and or smalling, giggs for one half.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

City should walk over Chelsea. Arsenal will have to play the game of their lives, but I'm not going to count out RVP either as he has been inhuman.

I don't think anything is set in stone for United in their next couple of fixtures, not with their form as of late. 

Now that EPL is a two horse race, Imagine if Chelsea weren't such a self-destructive club, or Arsenal had actually bought top players with all the money they have, or if Liverpool's purchases weren't complete shit? Kind of amazing to think what could have been this season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EGame said:


> City should walk over Chelsea. Arsenal will have to play the game of their lives, but I'm not going to count out RVP either as he has been inhuman.
> 
> *I don't think anything is set in stone for United in their next couple of fixtures*, not with their form as of late.
> 
> Now that EPL is a two horse race, Imagine if Chelsea weren't such a self-destructive club, or Arsenal had actually bought top players with all the money they have, or if Liverpool's purchases weren't complete shit? Kind of amazing to think what could have been this season.


I agree there is a couple of fixtures that we could easily slip up in, but saying that i wouldn't be suprised if united turn it on in the games that i think will be tough, never know these days.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Spurs were awful creatively today. Sandro and Livermore played well though.

Huge win, great stuff.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EGame said:


> City should walk over Chelsea. Arsenal will have to play the game of their lives, but I'm not going to count out RVP either as he has been inhuman.
> 
> I don't think anything is set in stone for United in their next couple of fixtures, not with their form as of late.
> 
> Now that EPL is a two horse race, Imagine if Chelsea weren't such a self-destructive club, or Arsenal had actually bought top players with all the money they have, or if Liverpool's purchases weren't complete shit? Kind of amazing to think what could have been this season.


Eh? Our form of late has been excellent. Some poor performances, but you have to respect the opposition, we've had some really tough games. WHL has been one of the toughest places to go this season. We really have all of the toughest games behind us, except maybe the toughest, which is away to City, a game I feel more confident about after the 1-6 than I did before it. Our fixtures heading into that game:

Man Utd Next 8 league fixtures
West Brom (H)
Wolves (A)
Fulham (H)
Blackburn (A)
QPR (H)
Wigan (A)
Villa (H)
Everton (H)

Away at Wolves might be tough, they tend to step up against us, also WBA are in amazing form heading into OT, the only team to take points there last season. We should be looking for 24 points. Nothing else. We also better rip into Blackburn after the embarrassment earlier this season.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Maybe Man U fans will actually appreciate Ashley Young now. Not that he hasn't done anything for Man Utd/Villa/England before.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Inter Milan in the summer for



















City/Chelsea is on a Monday again?!


----------



## stunner2020

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea reminds me of late WCW so badly, it's a shame I can't share this analogy with many people though!

Think about it; the clueless billionaire owner (Ted Turner/Roman Abramovich) taking a risk with a hot young commodity (Eric Bischoff/Jose Mourinho) which pays dividends when they steal some of the hottest talent going for inflated wages and dominate the scene for a few years, before a sudden decline exacerbated by the old guard (Hulk Hogan, Kevin Nash and Scott Hall/Frank Lampard, John Terry and Didier Drogba) considering themselves too big for their employers and using various underhand tactics to undermine and oust any authority figure who arrives to clean up the mess.

Chelsea really ought to get rid of the likes of Lampard, Terry, Drogba, Ashley Cole, Michael Essien, etc. Granted, they still have the ability but they have no love for the club, just themselves. They have the club by the throat and need to be let go before the club can reach the top again.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

There you go, play shit and win 3-1... it's been the story of our season in a lot of games. It seems that in some games we play well, we don't get the right result and in the games where we're dreadful throughout, we end up getting the win. It's mind-boggling but that's United for you. Spurs deserved to get the lead in the first half but to their credit, United defended brilliantly. Ferdinand and Evans were in top form for the entire game. Speaking of Evans, he's improved so much in the past few weeks, he's looking very comfortable on the ball and coming out with the ball and has read the play really well in recent games. He's showing a lot of confidence and I'm enjoying this Rio/Evans partnership, they're working really well together in central defence.

Anyway, first half, we just couldn't control possession and we kept losing the ball in such sloppy fashion in midfield. Scholes was making mistakes in his passing, Carrick was also making several flaws, Rooney kept giving the ball away and it seemed that as soon as we would get the ball back, we would lose it 3 or 4 passes later. I would put that down to the pressure and urgency shown from Spurs. They closed us down brilliantly and worked really hard, so it was unfortunate that they had to go into the dressing room at half time 1-0 down. Young's corner was perfect and Rooney escaped Walker too easily. Still, I was surprised by the 1-0 lead as it was undeserved.

Second half, I thought we'd turn up and kick things into gear but again, Spurs dominated and outclassed us in midfield. We just couldn't get our passing going and we were stuck in our own half with Spurs piling on the pressure. Lennon beat Evra several times in both the first half and second half but by the 60th minute, we didn't see much of him and he was substituted. Still, we defended well courtesy of Rio and Evans and De Gea made two good saves in this game with the second save being absolutely fantastic seeing as it took a deflection on the way through. He's growing in confidence as the games have gone by. It has done him the world of good that Anders got an injury and he's come back into the team getting a lot of game time. You think the way he performed in the Blackburn game that it would be it, he would be dropped for a lot games and Anders would be relied upon. That was going to happen but Anders gets injured and De Gea comes in and since the Chelsea game, he's been one of our most reliable players at the back. He has definitely been more comfortable since that save back at Stamford Bridge from the Mata freekick. He's really improved on coming out on the crosses and commanding his box also.

Like I said, Spurs started off the better team second half but after 15 minutes, United went and got the second goal after the quick throwing and then we started to find our flow. Young's second goal to make it 3-0 was a thing of beauty but Kaboul really should have done better at closing him down. Still, Young picked the right time to strike and curled it into the top corner perfectly. I think Evans or Ferdinand deserved Man of the Match overall but Young, was solid and worked really hard. Hopefully he can keep this form up and show us the player he was at the start of the season. Nani still needs to do better as he didn't impress me that much in this game except for two or three neat little tricks to beat his man.

United moved the ball around really well for the final 30 minutes of the match but a rare mistake from Giggs gave them the golden opportunity to score. De Gea had co chance to save it as Rio was blocking his view but Spurs deserved a goal (deserved the 3 points actually) but it would have been nice to keep a cleansheet.

It's been our story of the season like I said, we have played poorly in numerous games and yet get a result out of it. It has come back to haunt us at times, where we have played poorly and have suffered the consequences for it but today wasn't that day. I'm hoping we start to sort out our passing as the way we played at the start of the season was wonderful to watch; quick passing, neat little one touches in our link up play and creative finishing in our goals. We need to see all three as that hasn't happened much this season. We also need to improve on closing off games and stop inviting pressure on ourselves when we have a 1-0 or 2-0 lead, which I've noticed we've been doing a lot this season.

I'm also surprised Rafael didn't come on for Jones, who had a terrible first half performance. He kept getting beat by Modric and Lennon but he did get better in the second half. Still, we need to keep Rafael fit for the upcoming games. If Bale was starting, I could see Rafael being given the nod to come on at some point.

Gary Neville's reaction to the sacking of AVB was hilarious and he made some good points. I'm not surprised by AVB being fired, it was inevitable after the West Brom loss and the way AVB reacted in his post-match interview, you just knew his time was up and I think he knew it. I feel sorry for him as he didn't get anytime to implement his plan. Did he make mistakes? He sure did. However, the Chelsea players (the egotistical ones) are as much to blame for his sacking. Still, Ancelotti should have never been sacked after two seasons. Who will they go with? I have no idea but AVB should have been given until the end of the season to see how he did and what players he wanted to buy and get rid of in the summer. Chelsea are in shambles.

Still, a good day despite the poor performance. I think this is giving us good momentum. Back in January, I would still believe City were going to walk away with the title as we had a lot of tough games coming up over the past 6 weeks but we've done well, been resilient and picked up a lot of points. Now, United have the easier fixture ahead and City have a few tough games, where I can see them dropping points. United have the experience at this point of the season to stay with City and if it comes down to even points or United go ahead or City are still 2 points ahead, the game at the Ethiad will be vital. I think United have a good chance to win the League this season so we'll just see how the next month or so goes. Still, a vital two months ahead.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



haribo said:


> Inter Milan in the summer for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City/Chelsea is on a Monday again?!


Ugh, those fixtures just scream United will come out on top in the end with City fucking up and Mancini having a nervous breakdown. 

Credit to them if they do though, would be a hell of a season to look back on.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea should just hurry up and name terry/cole/drogba/lamps as joint managers.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



stunner2020 said:


> Chelsea reminds me of late WCW so badly, it's a shame I can't share this analogy with many people though!
> 
> Think about it; the clueless billionaire owner (Ted Turner/Roman Abramovich) taking a risk with a hot young commodity (Eric Bischoff/Jose Mourinho) which pays dividends when they steal some of the hottest talent going for inflated wages and dominate the scene for a few years, before a sudden decline exacerbated by the old guard (Hulk Hogan, Kevin Nash and Scott Hall/Frank Lampard, John Terry and Didier Drogba) considering themselves too big for their employers and using various underhand tactics to undermine and oust any authority figure who arrives to clean up the mess.
> 
> Chelsea really ought to get rid of the likes of Lampard, Terry, Drogba, Ashley Cole, Michael Essien, etc. Granted, they still have the ability but they have no love for the club, just themselves. They have the club by the throat and need to be let go before the club can reach the top again.



Great analogy but Terry does not deserve comparison with those other players. He has never been that special and should have spent his career at somewhere like Sunderland. But yes, get rid of them all, they are inmates running the asylum and it will only get worse the longer they're allowed to run riot.

Looking at those Utd/City fixtures I reckon it will be United that will be two or three points clear going into that big game. I doubt there'll be any bus parking either way though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yes, City have tough fixtures, but they are the best team in the league, so I expect them to not drop many points.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Andre Villas Boas sacked??


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Are you actually happy AVB is gone? r u high?


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah Bro! Constantly playing Bosingwa, not nuturing Luiz very well, not playing his new signing Cahill unless he has to, refusing to play Cole in a freakin CL match, dropping Romeu for no reason, playing Meireles on a regular basis, mistreating Lampard, not moving Mata into the middle, not letting Sturridge play up front, slagging off his own player in Torres on Portugese radio and getting the tactics wrong on a very regular basis was enough for him to get sacked. Apparently Roman agrees with me too :

Now screw AVB, we need AV-G


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Took me ages to work out where that song was coming from :side:

I'd have given him to the end of the season at least, they're not going to get anyone in before then anyway.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The only time we will find out if it was the right call or not is at the end of the season. If we are in the top 4, then it was the correct call, because the players weren't understanding him and weren't going to play for him. Now they'll be running it, we may actually get some results. I don't agree with it, but top 4 is vital. We *can't* miss out on Champions League football and money.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We will not finish top 4 anyway. We still have City, Arsenal, Liverpool, Newcastle, Tottenham to face, as well as many other tricky fixtures


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

THOSE ARE OUR FIXTURES?!

Maybe AVB sacked himself so he can avoid playing them


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

So who do Chelsea fans want as manager?

Mourinho?
Guardiola?
Bielsa?
Benitez?
Capello?
Sven?
Di Matteo?

....Zola?

:troll


----------



## stunner2020

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Andre Villas Boas sacked??


Genuinely made me LOL. Even if I disagree somewhat!

Any Spurs fans here? I'm a Stevenage fan (not Premier League granted, so not technically on-topic!) and I'll be in beautiful* Tottenham on Wednesday to see the mighty Boro storm to an easy victory 

* may not actually be beautiful.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Mou or a suicide pill

either one is fine


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> So who do Chelsea fans want as manager?
> 
> Mourinho?
> Guardiola?
> Bielsa?
> Benitez?
> Capello?
> Sven?
> Di Matteo?
> 
> ....Zola?
> 
> :troll


Don't forget :kean


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I don't get why people are SO caught up with that performance. Spurs are a very tough team, they've been absolutely fantastic at the lane all season and haven't lost there since their early season shambles display against City, which they then proved was an aberration with their performance at the Etihad.

That was a great win, **** the performance, it's irrelevant as it's not a game we would be expected to dominate anyways.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> So who do Chelsea fans want as manager?
> 
> Mourinho?
> Guardiola?
> Bielsa?
> Benitez?
> Capello?
> Sven?
> Di Matteo?
> 
> ....Zola?
> 
> :troll


Any of the following would be an improvement


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

young and talented steve kean is the only man who can save chelsea

they say he is......unsackable


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Edgehead 26 said:


> We will not finish top 4 anyway. We still have City, Arsenal, Liverpool, Newcastle, Tottenham to face, as well as many other tricky fixtures


We can do it, man. It's gonna be hard, but hopefully everyone else stays inconsistent too.

You have to take the YouTube video of autoplay., btw. That shit is annoying me now.



Seb said:


> So who do Chelsea fans want as manager?
> 
> Mourinho?
> Guardiola?
> Bielsa?
> Benitez?
> Capello?
> Sven?
> Di Matteo?
> 
> ....Zola?
> 
> :troll





redeadening said:


> Mou or a suicide pill
> 
> either one is fine


redead summed it up well, tbf. We should have just sacked him in January, then we could have had the GOLDEN GUUS.



stunner2020 said:


> Genuinely made me LOL. Even if I disagree somewhat!
> 
> Any Spurs fans here? I'm a Stevenage fan (not Premier League granted, so not technically on-topic!) and I'll be in beautiful* Tottenham on Wednesday to see the mighty Boro storm to an easy victory
> 
> * may not actually be beautiful.


HOLY SHIT, a STEVENAGE fan! :mark:

The progress of the club in the last two years has been insane. Must be absolutely nuts for a genuine Boro fan.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> HOLY SHIT, a STEVENAGE fan! :mark:
> 
> The progress of the club in the last two years has been insane. Must be absolutely nuts for a genuine Boro fan.


Given Preston are my home town club and I've gone to as many games of theirs as Rovers' in recent years, Graham Westley is a fucking tool. I don't know how he got Stevenage as far as he did but he doesn't have a clue at North End. The football is 10 times worse than Rovers under Sam, then there's his man management of texting players at 2am in the morning.



WWE_TNA said:


> Not getting my hopes up but i'd think chelsea or arsenal would take atleast a point from city, with that said they will be more twist and turns to come *we could easily drop points vs blackburn*, everton or even next week vs brom.


:lmao

I wouldn't worry if I were you. We're so unbelievably shit right now. Yesterday was so shit in the first half I went downstairs after 30 minutes to watch Soccer Saturday until the second half started. We were beyond wank.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™;11110080 said:


> Given Preston are my home town club and I've gone to as many games of theirs as Rovers' in recent years, Graham Westley is a fucking tool. I don't know how he got Stevenage as far as he did but he doesn't have a clue at North End. The football is 10 times worse than Rovers under Sam, then there's his man management of texting players at 2am in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I wouldn't worry if I were you. We're so unbelievably shit right now. Yesterday was so shit in the first half I went downstairs after 30 minutes to watch Soccer Saturday until the second half started. We were beyond wank.



the last 2 years against you at ewood, both dire draws. Granted rovers are more open this year but can score granted if the defence plays aswell has it has recently we should beat you easily but i expect some bus parking from talented kean.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

we should cruise the league now, we've got this man back now


----------



## stunner2020

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> HOLY SHIT, a STEVENAGE fan! :mark:
> 
> The progress of the club in the last two years has been insane. Must be absolutely nuts for a genuine Boro fan.


Yeah, it's been special! We were denied promotion to the Football League in 1996 and we were just short of promotion almost every season afterwards so it's been special to see all this long-anticipated success in such a short period of time. We're in a bit of a bad run of form currently however and are looking bereft of ideas post-Graham Westley, I hope it's just a phase!

Despite our success lately and our realistic (but outside) chance of earning yet another promotion, and into the Championship at that, there are still a lot of issues to iron out, especially that our attendances haven't actually grown that much (as a New Town, the majority of Stevenage's population moved here from north London already dyed-in-the-wool Arsenal and Spurs fans, so we're essentially in competition with them). We had an important home game last Tuesday against fellow promotion hunters Huddersfield and only had 3,000 people turn up. Not good enough, really.



Nige™;11110080 said:


> Given Preston are my home town club and I've gone to as many games of theirs as Rovers' in recent years, Graham Westley is a fucking tool. I don't know how he got Stevenage as far as he did but he doesn't have a clue at North End. The football is 10 times worse than Rovers under Sam, then there's his man management of texting players at 2am in the morning.


I think patience is the key with Westley. He's a genuinely talented manager and what he achieved with us was no fluke. He had our players working 9am-5pm, which meant that the players were fitter than everyone else and had built a camaraderie that was pretty much untouchable, it was almost like having an army squadron on the pitch, they knew each other inside-out and would fight tooth-and-nail for the group as a whole. Of course the drawbacks are that very few people are prepared to do this, and so when he went into Preston these methods weren't going to be accepted by all of his players, and this seems to be the case as the sheer amount of stories doing the rounds about Graham that are being proven false are unreal, it's a shame the players are undermining him so much. Stick with him a bit longer and he may well prove himself to be a top acquisition.

However, a lot of people have been giving Westley all the credit for our remarkable rise, but I'd argue that it's mostly to do with Phil Wallace, who I genuinely believe is the best chairman in English football. The club haven't overspent on their budget once (which is the smallest in League One), and while clubs like Plymouth and Portsmouth fall apart, Stevenage are gradually improving. Last season's FA Cup money was spent on buying land to build a brand new training facility, and this seasons run is going to be spent on modernising the ground. All fantastic long-term ideas instead of wasting it on wages and transfers we don't need.

We're not looking too hot at the moment, though, and I'm undecided on our new manager Gary Smith.

Sorry for the long post by the way!


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What a fucking hero @Ando. The way we have gone through this season with the injuries is a huge achievement really, no other side could have done it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

we could have if lampard and other key players were injured. we might have done better and avb might have lasted


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



stunner2020 said:


> Yeah, it's been special! We were denied promotion to the Football League in 1996 and we were just short of promotion almost every season afterwards so it's been special to see all this long-anticipated success in such a short period of time. We're in a bit of a bad run of form currently however and are looking bereft of ideas post-Graham Westley, I hope it's just a phase!
> 
> Despite our success lately and our realistic (but outside) chance of earning yet another promotion, and into the Championship at that, there are still a lot of issues to iron out, especially that our attendances haven't actually grown that much (as a New Town, the majority of Stevenage's population moved here from north London already dyed-in-the-wool Arsenal and Spurs fans, so we're essentially in competition with them). We had an important home game last Tuesday against fellow promotion hunters Huddersfield and only had 3,000 people turn up. Not good enough, really.


Aye, I remember when they were denied promotion due to the stadium not meeting Football League regulations  I kind of expected the bad run when I heard Westley was off to PReston. Shame really. Luckily, if they can win their two games in hand they'll have the advantage over the rest of the challengers. Three promotions would be crazy. Stevenage in the Championship? Wow. If they are still in League 1, then next season will be the true test as the honeymoon period will be over and the real hardwork will start.

Shame about the fans issue. With the town so close to London and only now in the Football League, it was always going to be hard for them to expand. Hopefully new faces will turn out soon. If the club continue to be successful, I'm sure that will be the case.



stunner2020 said:


> However, a lot of people have been giving Westley all the credit for our remarkable rise, but I'd argue that it's mostly to do with Phil Wallace, who I genuinely believe is the best chairman in English football. The club haven't overspent on their budget once (which is the smallest in League One), and while clubs like Plymouth and Portsmouth fall apart, Stevenage are gradually improving. Last season's FA Cup money was spent on buying land to build a brand new training facility, and this seasons run is going to be spent on modernising the ground. All fantastic long-term ideas instead of wasting it on wages and transfers we don't need.
> 
> We're not looking too hot at the moment, though, and I'm undecided on our new manager Gary Smith.
> 
> Sorry for the long post by the way!


Didn't know about this. That's pretty awesome from the chairman. If they can get the infrastructure set well, then eventually, they won't be relying solely on prize money.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> the last 2 years against you at ewood, both dire draws. Granted rovers are more open this year but can score granted if the defence plays aswell has it has recently we should beat you easily but i expect some bus parking from talented kean.


We could fill the penalty box with buses and we'd still concede, probably through opposite open windows. We've had no clean sheet all season, *just one in our last 34 league games*. That's just shocking. We don't even look like keeping one. Without Jones & Samba who we've had the last two years against you, and I think Nelsen played alongside Jones two years ago, we've got no chance.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

On Pep. +s and -s tbh. only ever managed barca (barring barca b, where he was absolutely exceptional). joel is 100% right with it would be a completely different proposition at chelsea. there is huge pressure from the board to succeed, and he wouldn't be able to build his own side straight away. a big part of barca's success is that their young players know what they play from a young age, he doesn't have to coach his players as much as other managers do, apart from other players coming into the club where he would have to teach them the 'barca way'. he inherited world class players when he took over, many of which are far better than the players at chelsea now, and they already knew what they would be playing (rijkaard often underrated, he instigated the barca revolution). having said that, they still have huge players with big egos in the dressing room, and the way he gets them to work for the team is nothing short of exceptional. i still think he needs another job, maybe it wouldn't be so bad if he moved to somewhere like arsenal where it isn't nearly as big a jump in contrast to chelsea (not saying it will happen) to see how he fares there. barca job is unlike any other job in the world and it's hard to judge how well pep would do in another job, especially as huge a job as chelsea is. anyway, it's irrelevant as he wouldn't fall into that trap anyway by going there, destined for disaster. i really rate pep and have listed why i liked him many times but just writing this to highlight why i think he would be wrong appointment for cfc.


title race exciting. united controlled and disciplined performance 2nd half. united more clinical and better defensively when required. showed why they are title material and spurs aren't really. similar to yesterday's game really. united/city obviously key, but city coming to the emirates is a huge game. we've been very good at home this year, and definitely did not deserve to lose against city at the etihad. with players back (possibly jack!) we could give them a proper game. could be key in title race. really can't see united dropping any points en route to the etihad. can't see chelsea threatening city there though. journos almost excusing that performance because they had players absent, christ, welcome to the real world. all teams have had injury crises this season, get over it. if you can't go without scotty parker or bale (who would play free role, where he's shit) you don't deserve to be in the top 4. 'arry for england. great job bringing on defoe that early, eh?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Anyone watching the QPR documentary? shows how impatient owners can be, the owner comes to his first game, and a player makes a mistake and he goes 'im going to sell this fucking idiot' :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

will be furious if we drop any points against teams not named arsenal before the united game. we need to win these games and the team should win these games. guys like pizarro, milner and de jong could become absolutely vital, especially pizarro as he's already shown his passing range, and that's going to be needed when stoke drop 11 behind the ball and try to grind out a draw. aguero/mario need to play most of these games.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lrn 2 resize images. :rus


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

A rough guess how the end of the season is going to pan out...

United run-in:

West Brom (H): 3 points.
Wolves (A): 3.
Fulham (H): 3.
Blackburn (A): 1 point. Pricks will fuck us over again.
Queens Park Rangers (H): 3.
Wigan (A): 3.
Aston Villa (H): 3.
Everton (H): 3.
Man City (A): 0 points.
Swansea (H): 3.
Sunderland (A): 3.

Total: 92 points.



City run-in:

Swansea (A): 3 points.
Chelsea (H): 3.
Stoke (A): 3.
Sunderland (H): 3.
Arsenal (A): 1 point.
West Brom (H): 3.
Norwich (A): 3.
Wolves (A): 3.
Man United (H): 3.
Newcastle (A): 1 point.
QPR (H): 3.

Total: 95 points.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

imo the derby will be a 2-2 draw (injuries/suspensions dependent). if anyone other than micah/kompany/lescott(most improved defender in the pl)/clichy then we'll probably lose. although kolo looked good at rb (albeit against the JAPANESE SENSATION ryo)


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The derby could decide who's title winners imo...depending on points.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

José Mourinho favourite to replace sacked André Villas-Boas at Chelsea


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

For United, Blackburn (A), Sunderland (A), and Wolves (A) will be very tricky. Sunderland under O'Neil has been brilliant.

City have a tougher string of matches. They have Stoke (A), which is one team most wouldn't prefer playing, at this stage. After that, there is Arsenal (A) and Newcastle (A). Those will be very tough for City.

If City go on to win it, they would have absolutely deserved it. I could say the same for United, and it's true, but looking at the up-coming fixtures, City would have to continue their top form to win the League.

It's going to get very exciting.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I honestly have a bad feeling united will keep grinding out results from now until the end of the season and get a draw in the derby, and city will draw a game or 2 along the way allowing united to pounce. Hope it doesn't happen, but you can never write those cunts out, no matter how clichéd it sounds. I reckon the Chelsea - City game could be a draw or a massive city victory, as they might start playing again as a team now that AVB is gone. it will come down to the last day of the season anyway more than likely.

The europa league might have a play in it too, if city or united get any injuries or whatever.

What I think the results could be:

United run-in:

West Brom (H): 3 
Wolves (A): 3.
Fulham (H): 3.
Blackburn (A): 3 
Queens Park Rangers (H): 3.
Wigan (A): 3.
Aston Villa (H): 3.
Everton (H): 3.
Man City (A): 1
Swansea (H): 3.
Sunderland (A): 1

Total: 93 points.



City run-in:

Swansea (A): 3 
Chelsea (H): 1
Stoke (A): 3.
Sunderland (H): 3.
Arsenal (A): 1
West Brom (H): 3.
Norwich (A): 3.
Wolves (A): 3.
Man United (H): 1
Newcastle (A): 1 
QPR (H): 3.

Total: 91 points.



But of course, anything could happen. Impossible to predict.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

City are going to win it, but it'll be close, and I won't feel too bad about 2nd if its respectable, mainly due to our injury list over seemingly the entire season.

I'll obviously feel awful seeing their new-found fans celebrating like they've waited their whole lives for these days, but seeing as that's how everyone else feels about United fans, I'm sure I'll cope.

It'd be especially sweet to snatch the trophy this year, though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

something i just saw on twitter



> Glazer family net transfer spend since 2005 is £60m approx. Abramovich since 2005 has spent £72m approx on #cfc managers' compensation


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Liverpool fans are going to love the mention of NET SPEND :torres


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



CyberWaste said:


> I honestly have a bad feeling united will keep grinding out results from now until the end of the season and get a draw in the derby, and city will draw a game or 2 along the way allowing united to pounce. Hope it doesn't happen, but you can never write those cunts out, no matter how clichéd it sounds. I reckon the Chelsea - City game could be a draw or a massive city victory, as they might start playing again as a team now that AVB is gone. it will come down to the last day of the season anyway more than likely.
> 
> The europa league might have a play in it too, if city or united get any injuries or whatever.
> 
> What I think the results could be:
> 
> United run-in:
> 
> West Brom (H): 3
> Wolves (A): 3.
> Fulham (H): 3.
> Blackburn (A): 3
> Queens Park Rangers (H): 3.
> Wigan (A): 3.
> Aston Villa (H): 3.
> Everton (H): 3.
> Man City (A): 1
> Swansea (H): 3.
> Sunderland (A): 1
> 
> Total: 93 points.
> 
> 
> 
> City run-in:
> 
> Swansea (A): 3
> Chelsea (H): 1
> Stoke (A): 3.
> Sunderland (H): 3.
> Arsenal (A): 1
> West Brom (H): 3.
> Norwich (A): 3.
> Wolves (A): 3.
> Man United (H): 1
> *Newcastle (A): 1 *
> QPR (H): 3.
> 
> Total: 91 points.
> 
> 
> 
> But of course, anything could happen. Impossible to predict.


I see them getting a result against Newcastle tbh and depending on how Chelsea respond maybe Chelsea too. Like someone said the title could essentially be decided in the Manchester derby


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I see them getting a result against Newcastle tbh and depending on how Chelsea respond maybe Chelsea too. *Like someone said the title could essentially be decided in the Manchester derby*


someone? IT WAS ME AUSTIN.

I mean erm, yeah it was me.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Would be awesome if Jose swerved the chelsea fans and joined United in the summer after Fergie goes:lmao.

Him and Fergie planned the whole thing out.

Shame it won't happen.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY LIVERPOOL FANS

TODAY MARKS 8000 DAYS SINCE YOU WON THE LEAGUE 


:troll


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Just read this on RAWK (Liverpool Forum)


> 3-1 to the Mancs - what a boringly predictable result today. How bent is the Premier League? You can just imagine the scenario, can't you? Bacon Face MkI says to Bacon Face MkII "Roll over and die for us today, Harry, and there'll be a wee bob or two in it for you!" Bacon Face MkII says "Ok, Alex, I'll make it look as good as I can". Job done. Brown envelope duly collected.


Liverpool fans make me laugh. Quality entertainment listening to them.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> Anyone watching the QPR documentary? shows how impatient owners can be, the owner comes to his first game, and a player makes a mistake and he goes 'im going to sell this fucking idiot' :lmao


Briatore looks like an absolute idiot on the film. The whole "Tell me who booed me or I sell the club" stuff was sad. The other Italian guy looked like he really cared for the club, had me laughing when he was jumping around when the where cleared over the transfer stuff.

Title race. I think United will win it. Not because the might play the best football, but because they know how to get wins when they need to.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah that QPR doc was a good watch most of their owners were nutters but that amit fellar seemed like he had the best intentions in mind.

Title god forbid will be officailly decided in the derby perhaps or the game after since i see united dropping a few points till then, i see city dropping points also but not enough were united get above or equal points.

Not sure why most think we will win all the games leading up to the derby.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Just read this on RAWK (Liverpool Forum)
> 
> Liverpool fans make me laugh. Quality entertainment listening to them.


Who needs midfielders? All this cash that we're spending on these mysterious brown envelopes is working out fine.



> Since January 2011, Fernando Torres has had more managers than goals in the EPL.


:torres


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:torres 

Rafa will come and change that :troll


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ramires signs a new contract :hb:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

mourinho > chelsea? not happening imo. for multitude of reasons:

1. CFC aren't the richest kids on the block anymore. There are teams that can and will spend more money than them.
2. The side needs a huge overhaul from top to bottom, mou doesn't really do this, he just changes and tweaks rather than re-builds. couple that with the first point, and him seeing them as being able to compete is unlikely.

mou builds for the NOW, not for the future. that's why inter and chelsea are both doing poorly. (madrid exception, as they already had great infrastructure before mou and young players in side now) he buys players when they are experienced, invests little in youth and it ends up that by the time he moves on they are in the twilight of their careers and exceptionally hard to move on. look at all the teams he has taken over at, all needed tweaking, not overhauling. he did it and did it very well, but this is an entirely different prospect. tbh, they need an experienced manager who can build. wenger could do it, but that's a non-starter, hiddink, lvg maybe. if they were willing to get a more unexperienced manager (which they probably won't) then surely low or klopp should be considered. AVB would have been excellent had he been given time. in all, what they seem to be looking for is a manager that possesses the quality of only a few can handle. hard task. heard abramovich has met with low in a geneva hotel or something. would be fantastic appointment, but again pointless as destined for disaster.

@kiz, i wouldn't trust kolo at rb. don't think he gives as much creativity or width as other FBs do, which city have thrived on this year. solid defensively though. bolton are absolutely wank, i'd fancy ryo to save them if they were a little better, but they don't have a clue how to utilize him properly. they give him fuck all support and just expect him to beat FBs for fun on his first few games in england. pretty much sums it all up when he only started one game for them and won their player of the month... shit team. great v chelsea though iirc.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Mourinho has built a Madrid side for the future. They won't be a wreck once he leaves.

That said, I don't think he is coming back either. It's not about money, because United aren't filthy rich, but it's the job he wants the most.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Is klinnsman in management atm ?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Is klinnsman in management atm ?


He manages the U.S. national team.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What about Joachim Loew? I've heard rumours that he could leave the German National team after the Euros, if there's any jobs going then he'll be a name floating around.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If he brings Hummerls, Gotze, Schweinsteiger, Muller and Lahm, I'd welcome him. Hell, I'd get on my knees :torres


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea still have the financial clout to do what they want. Look at Roman, chucking 75 million at two (terrible) players in a January window just a year ago. If Mou comes, he would undoubtedly want and get cash to spend. I would guess Stringer is right and he ultimately wants the Man Utd job, but I don't see Fergie leaving for a few more years.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Mourinho is taking over Spurs after 'Arry departs for England. He will immediately turn Spurs into a defensive force and Spurs will win the League. The English media will then demand that Mourinho become King of England. (Y)

:mourinho


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## Drama

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea could do a lot worse than Benitez.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Im not sure who i want to win the premier league, since I hate all of you


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Drama said:


> Chelsea could do a lot worse than Benitez.


yeah could get this guy


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hey, woah, ease up on Kenny, he won the CARLING CUP and guaranteed Liverpool European football next season


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Kenny is an upstanding Citizen tbh. Men of men Unlike that mindfuck Fergie. Even Rafa had enough of his games and had to expose him


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

"MR. Alex Ferguson"


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

FACHTS~!


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

These are the FACHTS Meeeshta Fergushon


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Does anyone else look back at Rafa's rant in the same vein as "I would LOVE IT if we beat them"? Haven't taken either man seriously since they imploded :kobe3


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

number of CL trophies won by Jose, carlo, and avb when coaching english teams: 0

number of CL trophies won by benitez when coaching english teams: 1

your move roman :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I would welcome Rafa as our statistics guru, as he only deals with fachts.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Say what you want about Madrid's squad but Rafa would find a way to ruin them. 

Crossing my finger that he ends up at Madrid next season. 

inb4 it happens and they win the treble.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Do you really want more _hard times_ at Chelsea? Anyone get that? No? Oh well :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










This man wants the job.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










Get Paul Ince, him and Terry could have some right conversations.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Benitez?
Mourinho?
Eriksson?
Pep?
Young and talented Steve Kean?
Ince?

There's one man who we're all forgetting, and he's free...



















He wouldn't take any of Lampard's shit.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Mick? I'd :mark: like a bitch


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:mark:

Mic Mac needs the Job.

#MICMACFORCHELSEA

lets get it trending WF.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Joel would be happy as he'd undoubtedly play Juan Mata.... in the hole.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Rafa Benitez ends rumours of becoming next Chelsea manager: 'I would like to manage a top side that can fight for titles'.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hey hey Hey Chelsea are still in with a chance of the fourth place title :wenger


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EGame said:


> Say what you want about Madrid's squad but Rafa would find a way to ruin them.
> 
> Crossing my finger that he ends up at Madrid next season.
> 
> inb4 it happens and they win the treble.


i think he will, he has done it before to a fantastic inter side and turned them to shit


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/9/england/2012/03/06/2949383/im-trying-to-build-my-career-not-destroy-it-rodgers-not


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*









:terry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

that looks like a forged 'arry letter to me


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

TRIFFIC effort that. Absolutely TRIFFIC.

:arry


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Torres, 9 goals in 23 games under Woy at Liverpool. 3 goals in 36 games under Ancelotti/AVB. WOY getting the best out of his players. :woy


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://forums.bluemoon-mcfc.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=250072

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Man U are fixed and the "Fergie Association" is full of corruption. Whats New? :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

THIS IS WHAT KENNY WAS TALKING ABOUT U GUYS


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Arsenal fans on Goal are even better.



> Fred Kisumu,kenya
> 6:42 PM Mar 6, 2012
> Since RVP is a left footed striker i would prefer a right footed striker to partner rvp eg m'villa,Gotse n other gud strikers


Left footed striker? Fuck that, lets play a Defensive Mid there instead, or Gotse.



> Gulowze Belgium
> 6:32 PM Mar 6, 2012
> Bodolski will make it if he join Arsenal i may advise him his current club because in EPL is very heard for someone like Bodolski to improve his carear and manhood Oh! Men help him yah!


BODOLSKI


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

BODOLSKI is top class.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Terry on the bench tonight at birmingham

dafuq?

And so are essien and lampard and drogba and sturridge. This team does not make any fucking sense. I hate you chelsea


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> Terry on the bench tonight at birmingham
> 
> dafuq?
> 
> And so are essien and lampard and drogba. This team does not make any fucking sense. I hate you chelsea


He is busy managing the team tonight.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I thought Terry was having surgery and was out for like 2-3 months?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> I thought Terry was having surgery and was out for like 2-3 months?


You're forgetting he is the BIG MAN.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> I thought Terry was having surgery and was out for like 2-3 months?


thats what he told AVB 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> thats what he told AVB 8*D


There are two options

1) Terry on the bench to manage the team and is still injured

2) He lied to AVB

And quite frankly, both scare the hell out of me


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> I thought Terry was having surgery and was out for like 2-3 months?


Gotta manage the team, innit?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Apparently some reserve player called Pogba has agreed to join Juve in the summer, meh he's probably shit anyway ........


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The second I saw who is new agent was the writing was on the wall. A real shame.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Good turn but awful miss from Torres.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Good summary of his time at chelsea to be honest


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:mark:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What a f'n goal.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Was a really good goal.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea is clearly the club of evil. John Terry is the anti christ.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view...stiano-Ronaldo-if-he-s-to-make-Chelsea-return

DAT JOURNALISM


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We will get Mourinho AND Pep. They will bring Ronaldo AND Messi.

Sorted.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> We will get Mourinho AND Pep. They will bring Ronaldo AND Messi *AND Heskey*.
> 
> Sorted.


(Y)


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> Apparently some reserve player called Pogba has agreed to join Juve in the summer, meh he's probably shit anyway ........


I wouldn't worry about it, same as Morrison. If they were that good, Fergie would've given them a chance but he didn't, not even a small one, and that's despite the injury crisis he had earlier in the season with his central midfielders.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> Apparently some reserve player called Pogba has agreed to join Juve in the summer, meh he's probably shit anyway ........


Seems like a class act in terms of talent but not sure why you would have wanted him to stay if at his age he is already demanded a bigger salary even though he has done fuck all to warrant it.

More players should be like scholes and toni V, none of that agent bollcoks, they are posion.



And i think nige is pretty spot on.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Fergie didn't give Zidane a chance.

:troll


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pep 'laughs off' Chelsea.

Good-luck after your next manager sacking Chelsea.

Edit: Actually Pep would probably make a good manager at Chelsea. 

http://www.101greatgoals.com/blog/p...-alexis-sanchez-barcelona-3-sporting-gijon-1/

I would enjoy watching him go off on Terry or Lampard. 

ep


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The BIG MAN would put Pep in his place.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> Apparently some reserve player called Pogba has agreed to join Juve in the summer, meh he's probably shit anyway ........


Terrible career decision for him. He'll have a harder time getting in their midifield than he would have ours (and would have eventually made more money with us) , if he's all he's made out to be he would have had no problem beating out our CM's. I'm not convinced he is though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Whaaaa?! I just hurt my groin and Pep is calling me a motherfucker?!

I would have cussed Pep, Caribbean style. I'd be put on the transfer list straight after the game, but Pep would know not to fuck around with Big Joel.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I think it's becoming glaringly obvious Pep is realising Barcelona is a sinking ship and a move to Arsenal will revive his career. :troll

Don't understand why he wouldn't want to go to Chelsea though. He'd have the honour of being assistant manager to Mr Chelsea himself. :terry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

pogba leaves, is now shit.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*






Flicking ears? You're a disgrace, Chelsea players. Roy has spoken.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Look at that stare, complete fucking nutter.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'd say he'd love to hit Chiles a smack.

But wouldn't we all?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Great words from a great manager...

Oh wait...


----------



## Drama

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Serious overuse of smileys in this thread.

Cue someone replying to this with either one smiley or about 600.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Great words from a great manager...
> 
> Oh wait...


He's probably got a better win record than AVB did :jay2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

avb got more money


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Drama said:


> Serious overuse of smileys in this thread.
> 
> *Cue someone replying to this with either one smiley or about 600.*



Woo woo woo, you know it...

:barry:balouyol:carrick:hesk2:terryique:mourinho:alves:hesk1:bridge:rooney:kean:javy:cahill:andres:bramble:leo:viera:delpiero:xavi:suarez2:darren:suarez1ep:arry:wilkins:balo2


Save the best for last...

:torres


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



haribo said:


> http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view...stiano-Ronaldo-if-he-s-to-make-Chelsea-return
> 
> DAT JOURNALISM


Both will be at United in two years.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

at least one of united's youngsters has a good agent, here's ryan tunnicliffe's agent on twitter



> Just read the unconfirmed Pogba story in The Mail. How any agent can advise a player with a chance of playing at #mufc to leave is beyond me, It only takes a moment to make a bad decision and leave a club like #mufc and most spend lifetime striving to get back there!


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

So after all that hype and what, 1 appearance between the pair of them, Ravel and Pogba are both gone? :


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> So after all that hype and what, 1 appearance between the pair of them, Ravel and Pogba are both gone? :
















It's now operation Tunnicliffe


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> So after all that hype and what, 1 appearance between the pair of them, Ravel and Pogba are both gone? :


dont worry januzaj and Dæhli are the real talents :side:

Also Pereira, who is 15 or 16, but annoyingly cant play for the reserves or academy until next season because someone fucked up his registration when he joined from PSV, but apparently he has been training with the first team a few times already which is interesting.

8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> dont worry januzaj and Dæhli are the real talents :side:
> 
> Also Pereira, who is 15 or 16, but annoyingly cant play for the reserves or academy until next season because someone fucked up his registration when he joined from PSV, but apparently he has been training with the first team a few times already which is interesting.
> 
> 8*D



I looked for that pereira guy on fm when i heard about him, could not find him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










Evra "Who has banged more of ze women"
Wazza "Eeeehhhh Giggsy"


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ezekiel Fryers and Larnell Cole are going make Pique and Messi look like fucking amateurs. You'll all see.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> I looked for that pereira guy on fm when i heard about him, could not find him.


he would be too young, players included are 16 and over, apart from regens who are younger


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Irish Jet said:


> Ezekiel Fryers and Larnell Cole are going make Pique and Messi look like fucking amateurs. You'll all see.


Apparently Fryers is refusing to sign a contract as well :argh: 

Lingard has looked good for the reserves along with Cole


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Irish Jet said:


> Ezekiel Fryers and Larnell Cole are going make Pique and Messi look like fucking amateurs. You'll all see.


I'm sure they're much better prospects than Tello, Cuenca, Montoya, Sergi Roberto and Thiago 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Don't worry seb chelsea and arsenal will be tapping a few of them up soon enough.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Before barca buy them back once they hit their peak off course :troll


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea have already been linked to basically all of them. I saw Tello linked with Liverpool, though they've been more heavily linked with Seydou Keita. A lot of clubs were linked to Cuenca, until he signed his extension.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> I'm sure they're much better prospects than Tello, Cuenca, Montoya, Sergi Roberto and Thiago 8*D


to be fair those player are all over 20, older than the discussed united players


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Any more links too Roy keanes rant?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Irish Jet said:


> Ezekiel Fryers and Larnell Cole are going make Pique and Messi look like fucking amateurs. You'll all see.


Fryers eh?










He'll be gone in the summer.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



haribo said:


> Fryers eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll be gone in the summer.


:lol :lol everytime i see that i burst out laughing.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao at Ryan Nelsen. 

Stevenage 1-0.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

harry for Ingerland.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



haribo said:


> Fryers eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll be gone in the summer.


Psh someone needs to teach him how to dive properly :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Reports coming out that Arsenal have agreed a deal of just over £10m for Podolski in the summer


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Doesn't he have a €6 million release clause if Cologne get relegated? So they're paying like, double that?

Suppose it's Arsene playing safe and paying the extra money to make sure he gets him. I think City did the same thing with Nigel De Jong a few years back, when his contract was expiring at the end of the season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Good buy for them that, much better than any other striker they have apart from RVP (who could go) and podolski is miles better than the forehead and walcott if they play him wide.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

when you compare it to all the other shit at arsenal podolski is a great buy.

will he get game time tho behind robin van arsenal.


----------



## king of scotland

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> :lmao at Ryan Nelsen.
> 
> Stevenage 1-0.


cough3-1cough

oh and cough5-0cough


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If Arsenal can convince Podolski he is playing for Germany, then he'll be lethal.

The Fryers gif is too much.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










Another double for Wenger then.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Arsenal next season:

*Szczesny

Sagna Koscielny Vermaelen Gibbs

Song Wilshere

Gervinho AOC Podolski

RVP*

Subs: Fabianski, Mertesacker, Santos, Arteta, Rosicky, Walcott, Park​
:mark: :mark:

AOC is best as a central attacking midfield player. We can always flip him with Gervinho and start with Rosicky if his present form continues. The only concern would be Podolski's form on the left. He is lethal centrally and even if he can play on the left, he hasn't been as effective. But who are we kidding when Walcott is the next best you have!

I have this bad feeling though that we bought Podolski to replace van Persie next season. 


@ Joel, I hope BIG MAN PER convinces him that Arsenal is actually Germany. :wenger


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Podolski has been beasting at Koln tbf.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I really havent seen much from podolski asides from his big 2006 world cup preformance

btw, anyone catch what glenn johnson said about evra staying up all night so he can mindfuck suarez the next day at old trafford?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

As said before looks like Podolski is joining. If you follow Raphael Honigstein on Twitter you know he is usually right on the money every time, I was skeptical when it was just the Mail and Bild reporting it, but widespread now. True we could get him for £6m if they get relegated, but either that is in the contract that we'll pay that much if that happens, or we're not going to take the risk of them getting relegated and Podolski going elsewhere. Not 'super quality' but I find it hard to argue with 16 league goals in 19 league games playing in a pretty poor side that looks like they will be getting relegated, good for Germany too. If we missed out early and he performs for Germany, his price would sky rocket. 

Think it's an interesting signing not just because of a quality signing, but looks like finally the club are being sensible in transfer market. Wrapping up deals early, and scrapping the dumb wage structure (looks like 100k a week, varying reports), AND he's entering his peak years, not going for youth this time. I hope this really signifies an overhaul of the way transfers are being done. The diabolical structure of last summer really needs to be drastically changed.

If reports are true of this, and the reports that Matias Suarez is joining in the summer then our strike force already looks a lot better than it is now. Both versatile who can play down middle and wide. HOPEFULLY we can persuade RvP to stay (I think he will), we just can't afford to keep losing players. We're not far away from building a great team, Wilshere is a missing puzzle piece, and quality depth, and we seem to finally be adding that (if all reports are true ofc).

I still think we need a left back, creative midfielder and a defensive midfielder. Diaby is just too injury prone and so is Gibbs, Santos is late 20s iirc. If we buy quality in all 3 positions to go with the addition of two new strikers, + Joel Campbell and Afobe coming into the picture, the situation looks a lot healthier. 

Could see us playing this next year (if new signings introduced):

Szczesny

Sagna - Koscielny - Vermaelen - Gibbs (Or new LB?)

Song (new DMF? / Coq?)
Wilshere - Chamberlain

Theo/Gerv - RVP - Podolski​
That first XI has a lot of quality, but we fall in depth and we just don't have enough quality there to sustain pushes for titles. IF we can offload a large bit of the deadwood and bring in higher quality there is no reason why we can't push higer next season. Just requires risk taking and vital CL money, and of course no departures of 1st teamers.

re Theo/Gerv - both have to improve. both have the base qualities to succeed, gervinho will embarass most FBs, but he needs to really focus on end product. once he achieves that he will be pretty much unstoppable. on song - i still don't know what his role could be. we leave a lot of holes when he goes forward, but his final ball is generally good, but he doesn't move the ball quick enough or smartly enough to be a proper CM/CAM. think we could deploy him next to coq against tougher teams.

i think the coq-wilshere-chamberlain trio could be our next big thing. similar to how most afc fans dreamed of a wilshere-ramsey-cesc trio which i can't recall ever happening, at least not while all 3 were on form.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> I really havent seen much from podolski asides from his big 2006 world cup preformance
> 
> btw, anyone catch what glenn johnson said about evra staying up all night so he can mindfuck suarez the next day at old trafford?


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...clear-didnt-want-shake-Luis-Suarezs-hand.html


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

oh, and someone give per ronaldo, messi's, gotze's and hazard's phone numbers. PER THE CONVINCER.












haribo said:


> Fryers eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll be gone in the summer.


:lmao



I said a few months ago that if Morrison and Pogba both went I'd laugh my ass off. They've both been hyped up to high heaven by MUFC fans and they've both gone elsewhere. Come back when you produce a Wilshere 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



king of scotland said:


> cough3-1cough
> 
> oh and cough5-0cough


You alright, mate? Seems like a bad cough you've got there, better get that checked out.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

loltottenham. forget messi's sublime performance or apoel making history. the REAL story last night was spur's magical night at WHL coming down from a goal down to heroically beat stevenage 3-1. tottenham fans have no room to laugh at the minute. 5-2, 3-1.


----------



## Drama

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If Podolski can continue his form from this season it's a bargain at £10.9m for Arsenal.


----------



## Drama

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Psh someone needs to teach him how to dive properly :side:












*Dive, you say?*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

@ Stringer

I completely forgot about Le Coq. He is more of a complete player with technique. As a defensive midfield player, he is better than Song. Song has that "pass" in him, but he goes, "Hollywood" way too often and a defensive player shouldn't be losing the ball as much as he does. He was all over the place against Milan and when Chamberlain is doing better defensively (first half), you know that there is a problem.

I'm really and I insist, really not high on Walcott starting any more games for us. For this season, he is fine. But if we can keep RVP and with Podolski, I'd have Gervinho start over him because Gervinho knows how to play wide; he can run effectively; and he can create chances. His shooting is terrible, but I'd take him over Walcott who does absolutely NOTHING and can only score when we are up 3-2. Having said that, Walcott has one quality. If we unleash him after the 70th minute, he can create a lot of trouble for the opposition with his pace. Hence, Walcott could be used as an excellent substitute. That's what he is all about.

As for other signings, do we needs anybody? Maybe we can add defensively but I don't think anybody is needed and we can play any formation we want with the team we'd have next season. That's if RVP stays. Also, if Rosicky can keep this up, we would have two stellar players for the CAM role, with Ramsey as a back-up. We don't need LBs too because Vermaelen is as good defensively and he'd be my starting LB over Gibbs and Santos. Gibbs has been awful in both games he's started since returning. Plus, Mertesacker brings the calm influence in the center, so that would allow all three to play and keep it tight.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Arsenal need more than just Podolski. Well, more if they want to challenge Spurs for 3rd :troll



D'Angelo said:


> I said a few months ago that if Morrison and Pogba both went I'd laugh my ass off. They've both been hyped up to high heaven by MUFC fans and they've both gone elsewhere.


Of course now they're gone they weren't really good to begin with.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Arsenal are going to win the CL and Premier League double next season, brother. :wenger


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> btw, anyone catch what glenn johnson said about evra staying up all night so he can mindfuck suarez the next day at old trafford?


He also said if Liverpool don't finish 4th it's a failed season. Keep that in mind Pool fans :suarez1


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Arsenal need a Goalkeeper. Seriously, if Chez gets injured, then it's pretty much DOOMED.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> Another double for Wenger then.


:wenger

Interested in seeing how Podolski goes, if the rumors are true.

I think Arsenal need more than Podolski if they want to contend for the title next season. From what I've seen, their defense needs some work.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Arsenal need a Goalkeeper. Seriously, if Chez gets injured, then it's pretty much DOOMED.


Yeah, definitely.

Fabianski is woeful. Vito is there, but he seems low on Arsene's radar. A good keeper would be worth investing in and we could use him for FA Cup and Carling Cup games.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

@Razor, disagree on Gibbs and Verm. I'm really not high on a CB playing LB. Verm is about as good as it gets for a perfect fit for an AFC CB, and pushing him out to LB doesn't do us much good IMO. I've actually been impressed by Gibbs since he has come back. He gives us a lot more in attack than Vermaelen, and I think he looked poor defensively v Liverpool as Yossi did nothing to help him, which he did a lot of v Tottenham. I've always rated Gibbs though, if he stays fit potentially a great LB. We missed that natural width so much over Christmas period where we had no FBs, and we look a lot more dangerous now, and scoring a lot more goals with natural FBs in side. If we could get a carbon copy of Sagna who is an LB that would be







but very unlikely. 

Totally agree on Coq. He looks like a mini Flamini from 07/08. Works unbelievably hard for the team, a great reader of the play, and is a better passer than Song. Proven himself to be capable playing FB too. I think we could use Walcott pretty effectively. When you look at his better performances from this year he has been playing v defences with high lines and teams who we can break against. When we play sides like Liverpool who are organised they pack the flanks and take him out of the game. Saying that, Walcott does have a great work ethic and does help a lot defensively. He's good on the wing when the occasion fits him, but useless when we play teams who know how he can be taken out of the game. Gerv is like Freddie, one of a few wingers who can get in behind defences, great runner and can cause problems. Desperate for that end product though, he makes the wrong pass, cross or shot 80% of the time. Not good enough ratio. On Song, I'm 100% on Wenger telling him to go forward, Song is great when he's sitting, but yes, his passing is not good enough for a DMF.


*Defence* - I agree with you. Maybe a keeper? Even at that, we have Martinez coming through who AFC have high hopes for. Maybe an experienced keeper to come in when needed? We do get criticized a lot for having poor keepers which is true but the vast majority of teams are the same. Fab very much confidence keeper, he was doing pretty well when Almunia got injured before Szczesny came on the scene. Mannone is talented, but only ever give us one performance to hnang our hopes on. Unless you're paying stupid money or have a young keeper it's extremely hard to get 2 quality keepers. RB? Jenkinson would still be suspect over a run of games, but I've been quite impressed from what I've saw. Koscielny is pretty good there too. CBs, we're sorted there. LBs, yes I think we may need one, espec. if Gibbs gets another injury. 
*Midfield* - I think we do need a CAM, regardless of how well Rosicky has been playing, and how good Chamberlain or Wilshere could play there. We just don't know how good those two can be in that position, we haven't seen Wilshere play there, and we've seen the Ox play there once. We need someone who can play CAM and can create something special when we're lacking ideas. It's a signing we really need IMO. Ramsey has been inconsistent there too. DMF as well. Espec. as Juventus have just announced their interest in Song, and we could get a hefty fee for him. Think we can improve there regardless of how much I rate Song.
*Attack* - IMO we NEED two strikers coming in. Park/Chamakh not good enough. More quality needed. Just think how many more goals we would have scored this season had we had another quality striker or CAM.

*Departures* - Almunia, Mannone. Squilacci. Arshavin, Denilson Benayoun (returns from loan). Park, Chamakh. That's 8 players who look very likely to be leaving in the summer. That's a hell of a lot of money off the wage bill too. Add a host of youth players who won't make it leaving and we'll clear a large chunk of cash off the wage bill for more quality. We have around 70 paid pros on the wage bill which is just ridiculous, and we pay our players well.

Defensively, it's more defending as a team where we fail. Against Liverpool, all defensive players individually made game saving tackles, blocks or interceptions, but we need midfield to be more in sync with the defence. That's where football is these days, defending as a team rather than the four at the back.

@Rush, yeah, I've heard a few of those coming out the woodwork already, surprise surprise...


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



D'Angelo said:


> Against Liverpool, all defensive players individually made game saving tackles, blocks or interceptions, but we need midfield to be more in sync with the defence. That's where football is these days, defending as a team rather than the four at the back.


I believe that against Liverpool your defense was very poor. 

Liverpool had enough chances to win that game.


----------



## Drama

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> I completely forgot about Le Coq. He is more of a complete player with technique. As a defensive midfield player, he is better than Song. Song has that "pass" in him, but he goes, "Hollywood" way too often and a defensive player shouldn't be losing the ball as much as he does. He was all over the place against Milan and when Chamberlain is doing better defensively (first half), you know that there is a problem.


Aye, this is what makes Lucas the better DM.



redeadening said:


> btw, anyone catch what glenn johnson said about evra staying up all night so he can mindfuck suarez the next day at old trafford?


Yep, Johnson sure does have some bollocks on him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

we were very poor defensively v liverpool, and we got away with that game. all i'm saying is that all of the back 4 made individual game saving actions but we weren't good enough as a team defending. barca perfect example of a team ethic of defending, not just piling pressure on back 4.

pretty much says it all about liverpool's attack when we played one of our most shocking games defensively, and they still failed to score. relied on an own goal. woeful stuff.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i remember a united fan on a different forum i go on hyping pogba up to all hell, saying he would be an elite midfielder guiding united to titles in 5 years. that didnt quite work out.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It's true. 

Hopefully we buy a decent striker who can score goals.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://www.bigfooty.com/forum/showthread.php?t=911114

enjoy, PAUL POGBA. goat


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I take it this is you trolling, Kiz?



NFGKizza said:


> this is a new golden generation of world class united youngsters
> 
> that get beaten by the city u/16's, u/18's and reserve squad this season. jesus, think of how good our youngsters are. cant wait to field a few messi's xavi's and puyol's over the next few seasons.


:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

who, me? troll?

wat :balo2


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yup knew that, unfortunately last year, everyone was so fucking terrible that a bad performance wasnt as noticed. But City's great run this year, Spurs getting better, Pool getting better, Newcastle getting better and United managing more wins basically raised the number of overall points at the top

Also, Abra is a bit of a dick


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

André Villas-Boas: When pioneers try to change a conservative world

When José Mourinho took the helm at Chelsea in 2004, he completely changed the landscape of the Premier League, transforming the dominance of Arsenal and Man Utd into the Chelsea era. He was appointed manager after a fantastic career at Porto, winning every domestic and European title worth mentioning. That career continued after Chelsea – winning the Champions League with Inter, and making Barcelona look mediocre in La Liga with Real Madrid.

So when André Villas-Boas went on a similar career path with Porto, finishing his first year undefeated in the league and claiming both domestic and European cups, the comparisons with Mourinho were unavoidable. Indeed, the two have been working together for years, as Villas-Boas was head of Mourinho’s ‘Opponent Observation Department’ at Porto, Chelsea and Inter before moving on to become manager of Portuguese club Academica.

But the only comparison to be made between these Portuguese gentlemen is their career path from Porto to Chelsea. Villas-Boas and Mourinho have very different strategies and theories on how football should be played – Mourinho using adaptive tactics where Villas-Boas prefers familiar shape, Mourinho using mind-games where Villas-Boas prefers math, and so on.

*Villas-Boas and the Chelsea connection*

It’s amazing to think that one of the richest and most successful Premier League clubs in the last 10 years sacked Carlo Ancelotti (who won the Premier League and FA Cup in his debut season, scoring more than 100 goals in the league) to bring Villas-Boas to the club – a person who got his first job as manager only a couple of seasons ago. There is no doubt he came highly recommended by Mourinho’s camp – a camp that is still respected in west London despite the bad blood surrounding Mourinho’s departure.

Was it the right move, did the marriage make sense? In theory it was a great idea; bring in young blood – someone who can modernise the club, someone who is easier to control than Mourinho, someone who has fresh ideas on how to play football. But in praxis, Villas-Boas came with pioneering ideas into a team where the old-school conservative players still reign the dressing room.

The ‘Mourinho Core’ of John Terry, Didier Drogba, Frank Lampard and Ashley Cole had an average age of 32 when Villas-Boas joined Chelsea, a hard age group if you want to teach footballers some new tricks. With meticulous training schedules, intricate tactical instructions and radical theories in areas like pressing (where the basics are taught at a very young age), Villas-Boas had little chance of persuading the old boys to re-think their approach.

Villas-Boas is probably convinced that his approach would have worked, if the players had done exactly what he told them to do. And he’s probably right – his mathematic and detailed approach to tactics is probably the next phase in the future of football, especially as more intuition-driven managers like Alex Ferguson and Harry Redknapp are starting to reach an age of retirement. But will players over 30 be prepared enough to adapt now, when they might have to find other clubs only a few years later – clubs who will have traditional setups and training routines?

*The Villas-Boas Method – Training*

So how is Villas-Boas pioneering football? Apart from being the first truly attack-minded manager at Chelsea since Roman Abramovich took over, his training methods are thoroughly structured and researched, focusing more on situational moves instead of proven methods of technical repetition.

For example; one of his defensive training methods is to have two sets of back fours, starting from behind the goal and running up towards an alternating attack line of four and five players at a time.

Backline A runs up and tries to defend against Frontline A, and when the attack has been dealt with (either by a goal or a clearance out of the training zone), Backline B runs up towards Frontline B, while Backline A runs back behind the goal-line.

By starting at the same distance from the edge of the penalty area, defenders learn how to move into position from an awkward zone, and how to deal with overwhelming attacks of four or more attacking opposition players.

This sort of strict situational approach to training is relatively new at Chelsea, although Mourinho had similar routines in terms of dividing the pitch up into zones and prioritising them according to what tactics he wants to apply.

Villas-Boas prefers wide play, and so he focuses a lot of the training in the central zones. That might sound contradictory, but training the central zone is actually training for distribution out wide. The above example is just one of many, and was taken from Villas-Boas’ pre-season notes and open training sessions. The situation-based training is interesting, as it assumes that certain scenarios will occur during a match, and it also takes away time for training in more general areas.









One of Villas-Boas' many training exercices, training the defensive line against attacking banks of four and five.

*The Villas-Boas Method – Tactics*

In a lot of Villas-Boas’ leaked notes there are references to wide play and how the central striker is vital in how the wide players operate. The striker’s main role is to provide opportunities for the wide players to serve through balls into the box, or to draw defenders out of position to allow more space for wide players to get into crossing positions.

The Portuguese manager preferred a 4-3-3 shape at Porto, very similar to the skewed midfield shape employed by Arsene Wenger at the start of this season – Fernando as the anchor behind Moutinho and Guarin. The skewed midfield trio pivots and rotates to push one or two player up the pitch at any given time, depending on opposition movement. It’s also worth noting that Villas-Boas has a very strict tactic in mind, rarely altering positions to accomodate certain player types.

At Chelsea he used the same strategy, with plenty of options for the midfield trio. Michael Essien, John Obi Mikel, Raul Meireles, Ramires, and Oriol Romeu are all versatile midfielders, and fit perfectly into a pivoting triangle, at least in theory. But the ‘old guard’ at Chelsea saw it as sacrilege to overlook Frank Lampard, who works better in a no 10 role higher up the pitch, and enjoys freedom to roam.

Villas-Boas had no real option than to play Lampard as often as possible, a player who de-constructed Villas-Boas’ intentions in midfield. If the Portuguese manager had the choice to pick any player he wanted without expectations on selection from fans, dressing room and board room, he would probably have picked Ramires, Meireles and possibly even Romeu in front of Essien or Mikel.

Pressing and Marking
There are a lot of similarities between Pep Guardiola and Villas-Boas in terms of pressing approach – both prefer to press from the front and quickly gain back possession when it’s lost. The problem is that Guardiola implemented that kind of pressing in a highly energetic team just in the midst of their career peaks, while Villas-Boas needed a 33-year old Didier Drogba to press centre-backs for 90 minutes.

The failure to implement adaptive tactics depending on player personnel and opposition movement was probably his biggest flaw, and it’s a flaw he shares with Arsene Wenger. Guardiola gets away with it because he has a group of players who can alter the outcome of a game on their own, but when you have an ageing squad full of stubborn characters, you need to adapt your tactics to get the best of what you have available.









Villas-Boas' preferred shape, with a triple pivot midfield.

Villas-Boas is the perfect example of what happens when you try to put a contemporary mind in charge of conservative heads.

However, it’s also worth noting that Arsenal went through a similar phase 16 years ago, appointing a truly unorthodox French manager who reshaped the club from top to bottom, and doing it with a highly conservative “old” guard of Winterburn, Adams, Keown, Dixon, Seaman and Parlour. Eventually, these players accepted the changes and ushered Arsenal into a new era of success.

With Villas-Boas being sacked before the season ended, Abramovich clearly ran out of patience and succumbed to player power. The Portuguese manager could have made quite the difference if given a proper chance, but now Chelsea have to look for yet another manager.

Chelsea’s demand of trophies + style is similar to that of Real Madrid’s, but not even Mourinho’s current free-scoring Real Madrid are considered stylish enough for the Madrid directors, even though they’ve scored 85 goals in their last 25 league games, averaging 3.4 goals per game (!!!). And if that’s not considered stylish, how the hell was Villas-Boas supposed to bring style to Stamford Bridge in less than a year, all while expected to reshape the club into something modern?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Boas, dat tactical genius.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

No wonder the time at chelsea didnt go so well. These are football players Andre, the reason they chose this career is so they dont have to think

especially terry


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Read that Glen Johnson interview in full, said Paul McGrath was racist to him :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I just had the strangest thought...

Pep to Chelsea

MIC MAC TO BARCA 

:mark:

#MICMAC4TOPJOB


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Xavi and Karl Henry would be the best midfield the world has ever seen.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao dalglish you pathetic twat



> That was the Liverpool manager’s typically caustic - if illogical - way of telling the moneybags French club they’ve no chance of landing his controversial striker in the summer.
> 
> The Paris club are flush with cash from Qatari investors and are ready to spend big in the summer to tempt the world’s leading players to join their project.
> 
> In interviews recently, PSG president Nasser Al-Khelaifi has made clear his desire to try to tempt Suarez to Paris, an ambition that has incensed Dalglish.
> 
> Despite strong suggestions the player could be allowed to leave following the fall-out from his racism row with Patrice Evra, Dalglish has insisted he won’t pick up the phone should the Sheikh call.
> 
> “It wouldn’t make any difference," he said. "Nobody has spoken to us, but it wouldn’t make any difference. If they reversed the charges, the call would not get taken. It’s the usual story.”
> 
> Al-Khelaifi has insisted he wants three strikers - with Carlos Tevez and Gonzalo Higuain also on the radar - but Dalglish rubbished the French side when he added: “He said, ‘They are all attractive.’
> 
> *“He never said that it was Luis Suarez, and I’m sure there is more than one Suarez who plays football”*
> 
> Suarez faces an uncertain future in English football after being found guilty of racially abusing Evra, then refusing to s


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

He has a point though :side:




redeadening said:


> Yup knew that, unfortunately last year, everyone was so fucking terrible that a bad performance wasnt as noticed. But City's great run this year, Spurs getting better, Pool getting better, Newcastle getting better and United managing more wins basically raised the number of overall points at the top
> 
> Also, Abra is a bit of a dick


Pretty much this. Pretty sure that by Christmas all the top 7 teams were on higher points than they were at the same point in the 2010/11 season. Frankly the fact that AVB lost the respect of the big names is essentilly what cost him the job though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ah, that famous Dalglish wit.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> :lmao dalglish you pathetic twat


yeah because being a smartass makes you pathetic. Fuck you're a miserable wanker, lighten up chief.



haribo said:


> Read that Glen Johnson interview in full, said Paul McGrath was racist to him :lmao


He makes a fair point. No matter what, if you think Suarez was racist then you shouldn't have worn it. He singled Johnson out for it because he's the black guy in the squad. 



> ‘If I was in Glen Johnson’s position, I would have thrown the shirt to the floor,’ said McGrath.
> 
> ‘It’s only an issue because I am the only black lad in the club,’ he shrugged. ‘If it’s bad that the other lads supported Luis then that should be seen as just as bad as me supporting him. But people are on to me because I am black.
> 
> ‘The McGrath thing … that’s actually racist. Saying what he said is racist. He is only saying that to me because I was the only black lad wearing the T-shirt. He’s targeting me because of my colour.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

HAHA.

I <3 Johnson.

Shouldn't have said anything though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

that johnson interview... my word. smh. just keep quiet, my god. if this was n'gog couple years ago and found guilty this would be forgotten about and no such laughable stuff coming out from players months after. bloody hell. 

legrove says afc looking to sign someone from france. can't imagine it being hazard as that would be too much, but i think m'vila will be looked at being snapped up early before the euros, most people in france tip him to have a breakthrough campaign there. don't fancy looking at him for £30m, £20m certainly feasible.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

whats with the new 'my word' during every post now. starting to remind me of a certain commenatator.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

that johnson interview... my word. smh. just keep quiet, my god. if this was n'gog couple years ago and found guilty this would be forgotten about and no such laughable stuff coming out from players months after. bloody hell. 

legrove says afc looking to sign someone from france. can't imagine it being hazard as that would be too much, but i think m'vila will be looked at being snapped up early before the euros, most people in france tip him to have a breakthrough campaign there. don't fancy looking at him for £30m, £20m certainly feasible. according to express podolski turned down a 4 year contract worth £40m from anzhi. rosicky set to sign new 2 and a half yr contract next week, apparently turned down bigger wages elsewhere.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

reposting the same thing wut


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Stringer > D'Angelo.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

what about cactwma?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Striger 'My Word' :wilkins


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I was thinking about running a football management style game on here, like a much simpler forum version of FM. Would anybody be interested in playing something like that?


----------



## Drama

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

To those saying Johnson should've kept quiet, he had no other real option than answering the questions. The interview was initially about Match Attax playing cards (he was doing some promo work for them or something) then the journo from Daily Mail swerved it and started asking Johnson about Suarez. He didn't seek a media outlet to express his opinion after the thing had boiled over, he was basically cornered.

Now if Johnson refused to say anything you can guarantee the headline in the Daily Mail the next day would've read *"JOHNSON REFUSES TO DEFEND SUAREZ"*. 

He took the right option in answering the questions and I give him credit for answering them so candidly as well.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Not really. He should've just said ''no comment'' or ''I don't want to talk about it.''

If a reporter then writes a story saying Johnson refuses to defend Suarez, I doubt he or she would be in a job for long.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> I was thinking about running a football management style game on here, like a much simpler forum version of FM. Would anybody be interested in playing something like that?


I'd be intrested mate, see how it turns out.


----------



## Drama

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Not really. He should've just said ''no comment'' or ''I don't want to talk about it.''
> 
> If a reporter then writes a story saying Johnson refuses to defend Suarez, I doubt he or she would be in a job for long.


Very naive. A journo, especially Ladyman at Daily Mail, would've jumped at that sort of response and they would've printed it no problem.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Really ridiculous how United's home form has declined this season, last season we dropped only two points at home in the league all season, and I think we were unbeaten at home in cup competitions. This season:


Man United 3-3 Basel FC

Man United 1-6 Man City

Man United 2-2 Benfica

Man United 1-1 Newcastle

Man United 1-2 Crystal Palace

Man United 2-3 Blackburn

Man United 1-2 Ajax

Man United 2-3 Athletic Club

Disgusting.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> I was thinking about running a football management style game on here, like a much simpler forum version of FM. Would anybody be interested in playing something like that?


I'd be majorly interested. Count me in if you get the numbers.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Irish Jet said:


> Really ridiculous how United's home form has declined this season, last season we dropped only two points at home in the league all season, and I think we were unbeaten at home in cup competitions. This season:
> 
> 
> Man United 3-3 Basel FC
> 
> Man United 1-6 Man City
> 
> Man United 2-2 Benfica
> 
> Man United 1-1 Newcastle
> 
> Man United 1-2 Crystal Palace
> 
> Man United 2-3 Blackburn
> 
> Man United 1-2 Ajax
> 
> Man United 2-3 Athletic Club
> 
> Disgusting.



Last season it creeped in now and then but this season it show's massively, we don't press anymore united use to always press and be aggressive team but now we let teams come onto us and allow them to dictate the game, inexperience is a factor aswell last season still had the likes of fletcher (for alot of games), vidic, o'shea, van der sar, brown when fit, scholes for full season and park played well in the games he featured in unlike this season.

Scary thought is we could break our league points total, this is not the united side i'd have thought to do so. Away form has been great this season in the prem.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> I was thinking about running a football management style game on here, like a much simpler forum version of FM. Would anybody be interested in playing something like that?


I'm interested, but how would it work?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



JEKingOfKings said:


> I'm interested, but how would it work?


Sort of like FIFA ultimate team in the sense you'll get a team of 'jobbers' to start off with and then each week you'll be offered some players selected at random from the database I make. Each player will have a 'type' and rating.

Then there will be like a 'pokemon'/rock, paper, scissors element where some tactics work better against other tactics, and some player types are better against certain other player types (but you'll have to speculate/find out yourself).

Won't last for too long either, will be some kind of league with a KO element to it.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*




















:jay


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Filthy old men.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Can i take a shit here??


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Anyone catch the united 1 hour european doc earlier tonight on ITV4? I Sky+ gonna give it a watch over the weekend.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:barry


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Bets for today

Stoke to beat Chelsea, £5 for odds of 10.00
Villa/Fulham, QPR/Bolton & Wolves/Blackburn Treble on all draws, £5 for odds of 35.39


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



danny_boy said:


> Bets for today
> 
> Stoke to beat Chelsea, £5 for odds of 10.00
> Villa/Fulham, QPR/Bolton & Wolves/Blackburn Treble on all draws, £5 for odds of 35.39


Well wasted. Chelsea will kill Stoke today. Their record at Chelsea is god awful. As for the draws, can see two of them but we'll lose at Wolves.

Massive day today at the bottom of the league, especially for us. Bolton/QPR & us at Wolves are so vitally important. If we lose today we're fucked with the games we have left. If we can draw today and at Bolton in two weeks we'll have a fighting chance.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> I was thinking about running a football management style game on here, like a much simpler forum version of FM. Would anybody be interested in playing something like that?


Id be up for it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao clear goal from clint hill


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Team news from a guy who hasn't got it wrong yet:

reina kelly coates skrtel enrique spearing adam henderson kuyt suarez bellamy


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



King Kenny said:


> Team news from a guy who hasn't got it wrong yet:
> 
> reina kelly coates skrtel enrique spearing adam henderson kuyt suarez bellamy


from https://twitter.com/#!/duncanjenkinsFC ?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

looks like it.

where the fuck is maxi?  surely could have used him for this game and save bellamy for everton


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'd go for that fantasy thing too, Hams. Sounds like it could be interesting if people stick to it.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

mark hughes out!

id be up for that steamed hams, I play a lot of footy manager in my free time also.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Lmao, what a disgraceful display of officiating. Couldn't bring myself to watch a Bolton game, but caught the big incidents.

U MAD HUGHES?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Game wasn't too bad but wasn't great either. The Officating was a Joke though, A Goal disallowed for QPR then an Offside goal against Bolton and even later on in the game QPR had a penalty denied. 

The standard this season as a whole has been pretty bad.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

wonder who picked the chelsea team


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Game wasn't too bad but wasn't great either. The Officating was a Joke though, A Goal disallowed for QPR then an Offside goal against Bolton and even later on in the game QPR had a penalty denied.
> 
> The standard this season as a whole has been pretty bad.


Can't say that. You'll have the FA knocking at your door come Monday morning.

I'd have preferred a draw but QPR's run-in is so horrendous that I'd rather them lose as Bolton are going to get more points than them anyway you would think. Us, QPR & Wolves have a shit run of games coming up.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What a clown Fuller is.

Big news; Eva is still 1st team doctor at Chelsea. Phew.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

ryo looks a tidy little player, MOTM today by gnev. said a few days ago if bolton improve as a side and use ryo properly they could stay up. given him a free role already (does play wide right but allowed to drift a hell of a lot)... doesn't bode well for a team when you are putting a lot of pressure on a player who has only played circa 19 senior games. looks good at the minute, interesting to see how he does rest of season. good loan signing from coyle again, he knows how to pick 'em. wilshere, sturridge and now ryo. who's next? the officiating in that game though... wow. awful. hughes trolled, hate him though so can only laugh, barton too.

hoping for a sunderland troll at home, and an everton win. can't see stoke beating chels but would be funny.


just realised same post was posted twice a few pages back. not sure what happened there.

fuller, what an absolute tit.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I've watched us play ugly football this season but fucking hell this might be the worst of the lot. Good thing Sunderland are shit otherwise we'd be getting thrashed. I want Maxi on, and at this stage i even want Carroll on (yes i want Carroll on, thats how poor we are right now)


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Get in, huge goal. Such a poor performance and the only consolation is Wolves are a whole lot worse than us. Good to see Hoilett's pulled his finger out after a lazy few months.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Crap first half.

Normal business at Chelsea.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Couldn't find a stream for the Villa game, from what I hear though Villa have made a fair few chances but still 0-0. Been watching Sunderland vs Liverpool, pretty close game so far. I thought Liverpool would have done a bit better.

Also:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Luiz playing right back. Hmm...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pool fpalm

The 1 game I'd prefer you won.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

GOAL for Sunderland.

:martin


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I wonder what that miserable bastard Wenger thinks about Premier League players going on loan to other Premier League sides after Agent Bendtner's goal.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










Word life, this is basic thuganomics :cena2


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Bendtner has actually been fairly crap today apart from that finish which you'd expect any striker to score tbh.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Fuck me chelsea only 1up vs ten man stoke, expected a 3+ goals from them today


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



haribo said:


> Word life, this is basic thuganomics :cena2


My word!

2 for Hoilett! Original young & talented 2-0 Black young & talented.

In case you were all taken in by Stringer's post about Walcott scoring double the goals he has this season, they're now level on 5 league goals each with the exception that Hoilett's done it at a bottom 6 team and Walcott at a top 6 with three more assists. Hoilett might not be massively better than what Arsenal have but I'd have him all day long over Theo. He can run at players with the ball and he has the ability to strike from long range like today. Theo's a better finisher but that's it, and Hoilett's been a lazy prick the last few months.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:kean well and truly in.

About time Charles Adam got hauled off, absolutely terrible.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



haribo said:


> Word life, this is basic thuganomics :cena2


Typical Stoke. Agree about Hoilett as well Nige.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

GOAL for Villa!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Away win & a clean sheet:hb

That's massive, gives me real faith for the first time in a while we can stay up, only because Wolves are atrocious.

Fuck you Dalglish too! Sunderland 2 points behind Liverpool.:lmao Please catch them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Kean for England.


----------



## Drama

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Awful from Liverpool. Good win for Chelsea.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

ALL HAIL KING KENNY :troll


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> ALL HAIL KING KENNY :troll


KKK needs to pick it up he needs to stay at pool, quality signings and tactics from the guy.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Drama said:


> Awful from Liverpool. Good win for Chelsea.


Not really, ridiculously bad performance. If this is the team playing Napoli then Chelsea are gonna get Cavani'd and Lavezzi'd like crazy


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> Not really, ridiculously bad performance. If this is the team playing Napoli then Chelsea are gonna get Cavani'd and Lavezzi'd like crazy


Alot of teams would get cavani'd and lavezzi'd, incredible talents.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What do Liverpool fans really think of Dalglish? For the criticism Hodgson got last year, that obnoxious prick is getting away with murder when you look at all the money he's spent too. If it was anyone else but a Liverpool legend, he'd be public enemy number one.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Di Matteo > AVB

He decisively won games against two teams AVB tied against, Birmingham and Stoke City

Clearly the best man got the job

#EVILCHELSEACHARGE

:terry


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Liverpool


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Liverpool still not won a league game that gerrard has featured in this season?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It would be so funny if Liverpool fell down the table.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> It would be so funny if Liverpool fell down the table.


It's not good karma to laugh at pool the day before a big game for united.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> It's not good karma to laugh at pool the day before a big game for united.


Fuck it, I'll risk it.

Rafa fact. If Everton win today and beat Liverpool on Tuesday, they will be a point ahead of Liverpool...


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™;11133870 said:


> What do Liverpool fans really think of Dalglish? For the criticism Hodgson got last year, that obnoxious prick is getting away with murder when you look at all the money he's spent too. If it was anyone else but a Liverpool legend, he'd be public enemy number one.


He'll be okay, because he won the Carling Cup - which is nowhere near as important as finishing in the top 4, which i'm guessing would've been the first target for Pool at the start of the season. Pretty funny that he actually prioritised that trophy, iirc he was sending out mostly his first team in the early rounds against lower league clubs. He's done a pretty crap job, not really any better than Hodgson, and his transfers have been some of the worst in the history of football. Obviously did himself and the club no favours with the Suarez affair either.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Fuck it, I'll risk it.
> 
> Rafa fact. If Everton win today and beat Liverpool on Tuesday, they will be a point ahead of Liverpool...


Unfortunately I don't see them winning either, maybe tonight as I can see Tottenham dropping out of the top four very soon.

I'll more than settle for Everton stealing a win in the derby though.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> Not really, ridiculously bad performance. If this is the team playing Napoli then Chelsea are gonna get Cavani'd and Lavezzi'd like crazy


I disagree. Chelsea hit the post multiple times, e.g. Ivanovic in the first half, Mata's free kick, as well as Begovic's save from Drogba's free kick.

Di Matteo has a 100% record at Chelsea. Do not criticise the man. I understand what it feels like to be scrutinised when you have actually done a good job at Stamford Bridge.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Kenny has not done that bad, at least they are in Europe next year. The only problem for me with Kenny has to be some of the transfer he done Cough Downing cough. As well i'm dislike his team selection at times.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

JELAVIC :mark:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Jelavic scores, good assist from Osman.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Spurs are imploding lol


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EGame said:


> Spurs are imploding lol


They have had a tough run of games. It was time to prove that they really are a force, but it's a high possiblity that this will be their 3rd loss on the trot now.

Even more pissed we didn't win last week now.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

You didn't draw last week either. :torres

Commentator on ESPN saying Torres would have missed the Jelavic chance.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Is he playing modric and bale out of position again, fucking mental.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah Modric out on the fucking wing. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I was going to post in the thread that Heitinga didn't get the ball for Defoe's penalty claim earlier, replays at HT confirm it even more. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

oh totts, you're always good for a collapse. don't care if it's a tough run of fixtures, a top side should be proving why they are a top side. bottlers.

having said that, arsenal are never good at capitalising on other's poor results. if we win, 1 pt and closing. it was 13 pts when they were beating us 2-0. remarkable, arsenal-esque collapse. i'm confident we'll get 3rd if we beat newcastle on monday. newcastle are far from the best travelers, they've lost 3 out of last 4 away from home iirc, especially in london. we're in fine form, and really should be getting 3 pts. let's prove we're different from the perennial bottlers of AFC sides past.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

You mean the side from last season that was 4-0 up against Newcastle? :darren


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



D'Angelo said:


> oh totts, you're always good for a collapse. don't care if it's a tough run of fixtures, a top side should be proving why they are a top side. bottlers.
> 
> having said that, arsenal are never good at capitalising on other's poor results. if we win, 1 pt and closing. it was 13 pts when they were beating us 2-0. remarkable, arsenal-esque collapse. i'm confident we'll get 3rd if we beat newcastle on monday. newcastle are far from the best travelers, they've lost 3 out of last 4 away from home iirc, especially in london. we're in fine form, and really should be getting 3 pts. let's prove we're different from the perennial bottlers of AFC sides past.


To be fair, you lost to Spurs at their ground and you lost to United at your ground. You haven't been away to Everton yet, so it's a bit rich for you to lambast them for these results, when they are no different to yours.

I hope you win to keep the pressure firmly on them though. Everyone loves them this season (and I'll admit, they have been entertaining at times), so it'd be funny if they don't get a top 4 finish.

We're away to City next though, so that instantly 3pts dropped


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I doubt Wenger will be losing any sleep over it. Conceded 10 in the last 2 games in London.

Though I do remember the last London "hoodoo" being ended with a 1-3 away win at Arsenal, same again please :mark:


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The Spurs fans are really worrying now. A lot of them calling for him to get the sack on sky sports. :lmao

Typical football fans. Lose 3 games and 2 years of good work is useless.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Liverpool are hilarious.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Fucking bullshit

That is all


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

LOL at Liverpool, hilarious listening to Liverpool fans defend Kenny on the phone ins. THE PLAYERS AREN'T REPAYING THE FAITH KENNY HAS SHOWN 'EM. Erm, maybe the problem IS the faith Kenny is showing in them, or the faith he showed when he hilariously overpaid for them.

Not shocking at all Spurs lost today, very tough place to go at the best of times. They could potentially finish 5th.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Everton the giant killers, when is the game at OT against them :argh:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

For the game I mentioned there are going to be players from the past, as well as the current players. So if anyone wants to they can PM me past players from their clubs or post a list in this thread (with a rating for each /100 in their prime) because I only know the past Villa players in detail tbh. Obviously Man Utd is easy to work out because they still use their old legend players :jordan. And yeah basically I don't want there to be too high a proportion of Villa players in the game etc.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> The Spurs fans are really worrying now. A lot of them calling for him to get the sack on sky sports. :lmao
> 
> Typical football fans. Lose 3 games and 2 years of good work is useless.


To be honest, Spurs will be fucked next season when Arry fucks off for the Engerland job. Modric will probably use Arry leaving as an excuse to fuck off to one of the Manchester clubs.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Fucking bullshit
> 
> That is all


It's not bullshit at all. Your team is shite. You should be used to this by now, you needed penalties to beat Cardiff.

£20m for Henderson, £20m for Downing, £35m for Andy Carroll, 7th in the table. Yup, Kenny's the king alright.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Really hope Arsenal doesn't win tomorrow


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lol :lol Still can't get over the qpr goal that wasn't a goal, just seen it on MOTD.

Lino must be blind as a bat.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

you should of kept woy. might have signed some decent players then trolol. said in summer downing, hendo, adam weren't top quality players needed for 4th. striker needed, nothing. liverpool only have themselves to blame, i could go on and on about poor decisions from dalglish regarding transfers and tactics, + comolli talking about buying PL experience over more talented players. a huge amount spent to little avail. poor situation. they'll need to spend a huge amount to get into top 4 next year, and if they finish in a similar position next year, you have to think players like agger, skrtel, suarez, reina etc. could look elsewhere. CL doesn't look like it's on the horizon.

this toon game is taking on even more added significance considering chelsea have drawn level and we could potentially close gap to 1 pt. crucial game in our season, if we win, 3rd place looks like it could well be ours. spurs + chels still in cups too, could take a fair bit out of them, perfect time of the season to take advantage with fresh players every week. most players fit now, and arteta, theo and ox should all be fine for the toon game. have to win if we want 3rd.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

*Manchester City strike agreement for Arsenal's Robin van Persie*

http://www.thenational.ae/sport/foo...trike-agreement-for-arsenals-robin-van-persie

Fuck off City, you already have Dzeko, Mario and Kun. :argh:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I call bollocks. I could see Van Persie leaving but I don't think it will be City who get him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Podolski, Gotze, and Vertonghen in.

RVP to stay. :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lol if true, fuck off arsenal you feeder club.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

just so everyone knows, that paper is the abu dhabi national newspaper. that pretty much says it all. just add to that the whole host of other reasons why rvp wouldn't do this until the summer (i can think of 5) and the fact that duncan castles talks a lot of bullshit (sneijder to utd done etc) AND the fact that darren dein is NOT RVP's agent then that is completely 100% fabricated bollocks. wenger said he wouldn't sell to city anyway, so if by some miracle he did move then it would be the board's choice.

redknapp cracking under pressure in interview.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I think it will happen but the timing of it seems all wrong at this point, they would atleast wait till the season is over. So yeah 90% likely it's rubbish.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The RVP article could be true, Duncan Castles has proved reliable with City stuff before.


Also Ferguson was shown on tv at the Lyon vs Lille match. He wouldnt be over there a day before a league game unless he was scouting someone, it is rumoured 
to be Hazard.



Spoiler: spoiler
















Also rumours are that Pogba might be in the team tomorrow.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> The RVP article could be true, Duncan Castles has proved reliable with City stuff before.
> 
> 
> Also Ferguson was shown on tv at the Lyon vs Lille match. He wouldnt be over there a day before a league game unless he was scouting someone, it is rumoured
> to be Hazard.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also rumours are that Pogba might be in the team tomorrow.


He will have been watching someone like Debuchy or gonalons.

Fancy wba to get something tomorrow :side:


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Can't see how we would be in for Hazard, unless Nani goes which I hope isn't the case.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah fergie, thats exactly what United is missing, more wingers


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> Can't see how we would be in for Hazard, unless Nani goes which I hope isn't the case.


I'd take Hazard over Nani any day. Nani is easily the most overrated player at United. Valencia is boss, and Hazard has heaps of potential. Young isn't bad either.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Haven't seen Hazzard play but Nani is awesome and wouldn't easily be replaced.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> I'd take Hazard over Nani any day. Nani is easily the most overrated player at United. Valencia is boss, and Hazard has heaps of potential. Young isn't bad either.


Hazard hasn't proven anything yet. Nani has proven he is one of the most productive wingers in the league. Potential is there yes and he would be good to have if we lost Nani. One of the main thing that puts me off Hazard is that he seems to be a media whore, he'd be dreaming of Madrid in the tabloids if he came and produced.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Nani is utter wank half the time. On his day he's brilliant, but he's so inconsistant. Valencia is United's best winger by some distance.

^ i know he hasn't proven anything yet. Neither had Ronaldo before you signed him.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It's not a realistic transfer for United. 

Hazard is probably the second most hyped young player on the planet and would no way go for under 40 million. United don't need wingers or forwards for that matter. I just can't see it happening.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

RVP RVP RVP RVP

he's OURS. THE INTERNET TOLD ME SO.

ROBIN VAN CITY!


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> Nani is utter wank half the time. On his day he's brilliant, but he's so inconsistant. Valencia is United's best winger by some distance.
> 
> ^ i know he hasn't proven anything yet. Neither had Ronaldo before you signed him.


The difference is that we had sold Beckham so there was a place for Ronaldo to come into the team.



EGame said:


> It's not a realistic transfer for United.
> 
> Hazard is probably the second most hyped young player on the planet and would no way go for under 40 million. United don't need wingers or forwards for that matter. I just can't see it happening.


Who is the one you think is more hyped out of interest?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EGame said:


> It's not a realistic transfer for United.
> 
> Hazard is probably the second most hyped young player on the planet and would no way go for under 40 million. United don't need wingers or forwards for that matter. I just can't see it happening.


Pretty much this i'd rather fergie use the 30+ million on two CM's. But that ain't happening.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

is charlie adam the worst midfielder in the league?

the only answer is yes.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> The difference is that we had sold Beckham so there was a place for Ronaldo to come into the team.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the one you think is more hyped out of interest?


Not saying you guys should sign him (seriously don't sign him ), or that you would sign him just that i'd take him over Nani.

Gotze is more hyped.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> is charlie adam the worst midfielder in the league?
> 
> the only answer is yes.


Yes.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> Nani is utter wank half the time. On his day he's brilliant, but he's so inconsistant. Valencia is United's best winger by some distance.
> 
> ^ i know he hasn't proven anything yet. Neither had Ronaldo before you signed him.


True but same can be said for Rooney. Over the course of a season they're still crucial players. I agree about Valencia though, he's in scintillating form.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

99% of wingers don't compare favourably with Valencia at the moment, he's a machine.

Nani has that gamebreaking quality that is very difficult to find though. He can be infuriating when he is off, but he can win games with moments of inspiration which makes him very important.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

whatever happened to cookie monster and his no team but maybe city can hang with spurs this season proclamation?

oops.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> The difference is that we had sold Beckham so there was a place for Ronaldo to come into the team.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the one you think is more hyped out of interest?


Neymar


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah i can't think of united player in recent history more infuriating than Nani, i love the guy and he has bags of talent but jesus sometimes i want to strangle the man.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EGame said:


> Neymar


Yea, I thought it would be him. Thanks.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

hey hey hey, lets not forget lyon were in that game too.

GOURCUFF TO UNITED.

shame how far he's fallen.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hazard? Fuck him, we have enough wingers.

Fergie, if you're reading, M.i.d.f.i.e.l.d.e.r.s.

Please. Maybe a left-back too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Hazard? Fuck him, we have enough wingers.
> 
> Fergie, if you're reading, M.i.d.f.i.e.l.d.e.r.s.
> 
> Please. Maybe a left-back too.


Off the top of my head can't think of any highly rated or quality left backs (i'm sure someone can). But my dream now i say dream summer spending with a hint of reality would be pretty much Modric, Javi Martinez and the left back i can't think of and you may aswell throw in a winger lets say James Rodriguez


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It's not bullshit at all. Your team is shite. You should be used to this by now, you needed penalties to beat Cardiff.
> 
> £20m for Henderson, £20m for Downing, £35m for Andy Carroll, 7th in the table. Yup, Kenny's the king alright.


I am used to it but It still pisses me off. Carroll & Downing where pretty bad buys for sure. Hendo was bad value for him currently but he's shown promise and he's still young so I'm not too fussed. 




D'Angelo said:


> you should of kept woy. might have signed some decent players then trolol. said in summer downing, hendo, adam weren't top quality players needed for 4th. striker needed, nothing. liverpool only have themselves to blame, i could go on and on about poor decisions from dalglish regarding transfers and tactics, + comolli talking about buying PL experience over more talented players. a huge amount spent to little avail. poor situation. they'll need to spend a huge amount to get into top 4 next year, and if they finish in a similar position next year, you have to think players like agger, skrtel, suarez, reina etc. could look elsewhere. CL doesn't look like it's on the horizon.
> 
> this toon game is taking on even more added significance considering chelsea have drawn level and we could potentially close gap to 1 pt. crucial game in our season, if we win, 3rd place looks like it could well be ours. spurs + chels still in cups too, could take a fair bit out of them, perfect time of the season to take advantage with fresh players every week. most players fit now, and arteta, theo and ox should all be fine for the toon game. have to win if we want 3rd.


Because your trasnfer policy is much better?? Bloody One man team. Hey Stringer when was the last time you guys last won a tropy huh? 

#Notbitteratall

If it wasn't out of the question last week it defo is now. Here's hoping Newcastle do the deed and finish above Arsenal and Chelsea. I can't see it happening but I'd love it if it did. If Arsenal win tomorrow then I'll put them as fav's too take the spot once again. 

As for RVP I'm STILL confused as to why it has taken this long for the club to bend over backwards and offer the guy the biggest contract going. Without him Arsenal would probably be in our position right now. Maybe worse. Plus that Article is probably nonsense. Even if he did sign I doubt it would be before the end of the season. The guy loves Arsenal to much and seems like a respectable guy he would at least wait till the time is right to do what he needs to do.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

James Rodriguez does seem like a real class act. I'd definitely take the other two as well...

Fergie may have been looking at the young Lille left back Digne, he's highly touted.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

United should buy Sneijder from Inter, he's not starting many matches this season anyway if he came to United he'd instantly be their best midfielder kai top 3 in the league.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I would definitely say no thanks to Sneijder. I never wanted him, but his wages and potential fee would not be value based on him only ever really having one very good season. Plus he operates in Rooney's role.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> James Rodriguez does seem like a real class act. I'd definitely take the other two as well...
> 
> Fergie may have been looking at the young Lille left back Digne, he's highly touted.



Whether it's any of them or hazard i'm expecting fergie and gill to bring in one marquee signing it's been a while (Berba)


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

You would hope so anyway...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> You would hope so anyway...


Yeah true i do hope so, but if you believe gill and the glazers the "sneijder money" was not spent and is available so....





(Getting my hopes up, want a quality CL run next season)


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

in before man united hammer west brom and man city struggle against swansea.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

why do united need a new left back? according to scott button evra's still world class.

i would have said pereira would've been on united's radar but maybe not after his evra not proud to be black comments.

is gaitan still coming.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> As for RVP I'm STILL confused as to why it has taken this long for the club to bend over backwards and offer the guy the biggest contract going. Without him Arsenal would probably be in our position right now. Maybe worse. Plus that Article is probably nonsense. Even if he did sign I doubt it would be before the end of the season. The guy loves Arsenal to much and seems like a respectable guy he would at least wait till the time is right to do what he needs to do.


RVP doesn't want to hold any contract talks until the end of the season. I think he's just waiting for the transfer activities before deciding. If we buy Gotze as rumored, RVP will stay. RVP has to stay, personally. We've persisted with him through all of his injuries and now when he's coming good, if he moves out--that wouldn't be a nice gesture.

Regardless, I can think of two situations now:

1. If it's all down to Wenger, he will keep van Persie even if he doesn't sign the extension and let the contract run out. We will lose him for free, but Wenger is prepared to do that.

2. If an outrageous offer comes from any club, then we might be tempted to sell him. Only City and Madrid would offer those "outrageous" sum.

If van Persie does sign the contract again, then none of this even matters. I'm hoping van Persie stays because it's been eternity since we've had two good strikers playing for us.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> Gotze is more hyped.


Gotze is the better player, but Hazard is definitely the one with more media hype.

Perhaps some bias here, but best young player in the world = Thiago. Definitely the next Xavi.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

My favourite of the Barca youngsters are Tello and Sergi Roberto.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Gotze is the better player, but Hazard is definitely the one with more media hype.
> 
> Perhaps some bias here, but best young player in the world = Thiago. Definitely the next Xavi.


*denis suarez 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> RVP doesn't want to hold any contract talks until the end of the season. I think he's just waiting for the transfer activities before deciding. If we buy Gotze as rumored, RVP will stay. RVP has to stay, personally. We've persisted with him through all of his injuries and now when he's coming good, if he moves out--that wouldn't be a nice gesture.
> 
> Regardless, I can think of two situations now:
> 
> 1. If it's all down to Wenger, he will keep van Persie even if he doesn't sign the extension and let the contract run out. We will lose him for free, but Wenger is prepared to do that.
> 
> 2. If an outrageous offer comes from any club, then we might be tempted to sell him. Only City and Madrid would offer those "outrageous" sum.
> 
> If van Persie does sign the contract again, then none of this even matters. I'm hoping van Persie stays because it's been eternity since we've had two good strikers playing for us.


I can assure you right now, unless someone is planning on dropping 'stupid' money, like over 50 million pounds on Gotze, he will be going nowhere.

Dortmund are building a dynasty to finally topple Bayern. Selling their Golden boy is the worst thing to do unless it makes enough money to ignore.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Exactly ^^^^.

Dortmund turned over a ridiculous amount of revenue a couple of months ago and are really becoming a force. Plus, think of all the money their 81,000 (U MAD ALLIANZ ?!!!) seater ground brings in.


Arsenal could always get Barrios tho, he's become irrelevant at Dortmund.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i cant believe we would even entertain the thought of buying van persie. there's a lot of risk around him that has been lost in the last year and a bit. he's still going to be 29 next season and it injury prone. shelling out whatever arsenal want would be ludicrous.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

No thanks. Will happily trade Walcott for Perisic tho.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

So who is buying Persie then?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> So who is buying Persie then?


We are. The Champions League plan is getting closer and the Indians have to open their wallets sometime soon right?!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Blackburn will stay up.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



King Kenny said:


> Blackburn will stay up.


Only because Wolves & Wigan are absolutely shit and QPR's run-in is just horrific.

*Rovers - 25 pts, -20
Home:* Sunderland, Man Utd, Liverpool, Norwich, Wigan
*Away:* Bolton, West Brom, Swansea, Tottenham, Chelsea

*Bolton - 23 pts, -26
Home:* Blackburn, Fulham, Tottenham, Swansea, West Brom
*Away:* Aston Villa, Wolves, Newcastle, Sunderland, Stoke

*QPR- 22 pts, -19
Home:* Liverpool, Arsenal, Swansea, Tottenham, Stoke 
*Away:* Sunderland, Man Utd, West Brom, Chelsea, Man City

*Wolves - 22 pts, -28
Home:* Man Utd, Bolton, Arsenal, Man City, Everton
*Away:* Norwich, Stoke, Sunderland, Swansea, Wigan

*Wigan - 20 pts, -29
Home:* West Brom, Stoke, Man Utd, Newcastle, Wolves
*Away:* Norwich, Liverpool, Chelsea, Arsenal, Fulham, Blackburn

*Last Day*
Chelsea v Rovers
Stoke v Bolton
Man City v QPR
Wigan v Wolves


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

looks like welbeck may be playing on the wing



> De Gea, Jones, Evans, Ferdinand, Evra, Young, Carrick, Scholes, Rooney, Hernandez, Welbeck
> #MUFC Bench: Amos, Pogba, Rafael, Park, Giggs, Cleverley, Berbatov


pogba on the bench :mark: ............. :side:


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If Wolves, Wigan and Bolton all go down I'd be delighted. Easily my three most unwatchable teams in the league - Wolves especially so now they've sacked the one in the hole legend.

Whilst I love Scholes, and Carrick has been pretty great this season, our midfield is calling out for a fucking animal who can just destroy. I'm basically scared every game of the Newcastle game (where Tiote and Cabaye raped us) happening all over again.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i hope qpr go down. i like wigan and i like martinez. qpr are the only team around the drop zone i cant stand.

Hart, Richards, Savic, Kolo Toure, Clichy, Barry, de Jong, Yaya Toure, Nasri, Silva, Balotelli.

should get the job done.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> i hope qpr go down. * i like wigan and i like martinez*. qpr are the only team around the drop zone i cant stand.


yep and its an easy 6 points every season 8*D




also rumours going round that Smalling's head injury could put him out for the season, apparently he has burst a blood vessel or something


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> I can assure you right now, unless someone is planning on dropping 'stupid' money, like over 50 million pounds on Gotze, he will be going nowhere.
> 
> Dortmund are building a dynasty to finally topple Bayern. Selling their Golden boy is the worst thing to do unless it makes enough money to ignore.


To be honest, and I know this isn't popular amongst Arsenal supporters, but we don't need Gotze. We already have Chamberlain and the two are identical players in terms of style. Chamberlain in the hole and Rosicky as a back-up would suffice. Plus, we have Wilshere, although Wilshere is more of a deep-sitting play-maker.

Since we are most likely getting Podolski, we just need to invest in defense. That's about it.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> To be honest, and I know this isn't popular amongst Arsenal supporters, but we don't need Gotze. We already have Chamberlain and the two are identical players in terms of style. Chamberlain in the hole and Rosicky as a back-up would suffice. Plus, we have Wilshere, although Wilshere is more of a deep-sitting play-maker.
> 
> Since we are most likely getting Podolski, we just need to invest in defense. That's about it.


hasnt Gotze mainly been playing on the left wing for Dortmund


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

said a while ago i rate eriksen just as much at gotze and would go for a quarter of the price. would love if we got him.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If Bolton go down I'll probably wank myself to the weight of fly, so many people near me support them and give me the glory hunter bollocks. Even though I'm from Manchester, they aren't from Bolton, I supported United before they won the Premiership (aware they won things before then) and I go to 75% of home games and a few away games too - work or money stop me from going to them all.

I hate fans like that - it's why I like (tolerate :rooney ) you Aussies, regardless of what teams you support; you'll never come out with pointless bollocks like that just because you support a shit team.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> said a while ago i rate eriksen just as much at gotze and would go for a quarter of the price. would love if we got him.





> The 19-year-old, who was recently crowned the Danish Player of the Year, revealed that City had made an offer for him but he was not interested.
> 
> The youngster has insisted that he is in no hurry to move to a bigger club and will only leave when he is guaranteed a regular place in the starting XI of one of Europe’s elite teams.
> 
> “My agent told me about interest from Manchester City, but it is nothing I thought about,” Eriksen is quoted by Sky Sports as saying.
> 
> “There is no point moving to a club where I will sit on the bench. If I moved to City there would be a big risk.”


also he would probably be at least £15m


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i know we tried to sign him, doesnt mean i dont want him.

okay, a 3rd of the price of gotze then. i wouldnt pay 50 mil for gotze or w/e he'll end up going for. huge risk.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Gotze is a guarantee. He is that good.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

oh he'll be good, no doubt, but i think 50 mil is excessive.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Perhaps some English bias here, but best young player in the world = Cleverley. Definitely the next Xavi.


Yeah, definitely.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> RVP has to stay, personally. We've persisted with him through all of his injuries and now when he's coming good, if he moves out--that wouldn't be a nice gesture.


I don't think that will be a factor. It's nice when players stay loyal to clubs but Villa signed Downing when he was injured and he left pretty quickly (did get injured playing against Villa tho for Middlesboro :hmm. I mean the thing is it's not RVP's fault he's had injuries, it's not like he's wanted to be injured during any of his time at Arsenal.

Anyway I've put up the thread for the manager style game I was talking about:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/606052-not-football-management-game.html


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> oh he'll be good, no doubt, but i think 50 mil is excessive.


His fee will depend on a lot of things, mainly his contract. If someone has 50 million to throw about there aren't many better ways of spending it, but I doubt it would take 50 million.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Fuck you Swansea.

Welbeck is silky as fuck.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> His fee will depend on a lot of things, mainly his contract. If someone has 50 million to throw about there aren't many better ways of spending it, but I doubt it would take 50 million.


Only just joined in convo but we talking about the (future) world superstar known as Gotze? Kid going be special Dortmund playing well without him actually his been out for little but think returns in a couple weeks time though.

Gotze situation interesting one his contract with Dortmund run out in the summer of 2014 & imo he isn’t signing a new deal with Dortmund this is it for him, Dortmund are not going let him go for nothing & Dortmund always been a selling club they make stars then sell them on for huge profits at later point (thought slowly becoming force in Germany) & with Euros coming in summer & Gotze properly in German national team his price with sky rocket in more then already has. Dortmund think wont want to see a Ozil like situation where he leaves next summer with 12 months left on his deal & wont get as much for him when leaves so logic suggests his off this summer. My opinion is that when does leave Dortmund he will head to Spain (Real or Barca) or to the PL I don’t see him going anywhere else or staying in Germany.

I would love have him at Man Utd convinced he can be like Modric in sense he to was a Creative Midfielder but converted himself into a all round CM who can play in 2 Man midfield, over time he (Gotze) will learn how to dominate matches with ease that come due having more experience. I don’t think anything he can’t do or he can’t be down line kid a special talent who imo (If fit) is going let up Euros this summer.

It’s very easy for me & anyone else to sit here & say 50M fine. But when special talents come along who got to pay big money to attract them to your club & his in that frame. In a realistic world that shouldn’t be case &/or be lot cheaper but that’s not case & (just guessing nothing concrete) But if 50M gets you Gotze then you pay it as his to big a player to miss out on imo.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If he gets a move to a big club where he'll get more recognition, Gotze will be one of the best players of the world in a few years. Kagawa isn't far off him either. Not sure he'll go to Arsenal though, will they really break the bank to get him, and will he want to leave Germany anyway?

Would have to be another job for PER THE CONVINCER


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Not sure why Ferdinand shoving Mulumbu isn't a foul when whatever Odemwingie did to Evra is. :hmm:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

ROOOOOOOONEYYY


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Rooney hasn't been playing too well lately and yet he keeps scoring. Fantastic anticipation there. Goal's been coming, Welbeck has been superb.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Haha, Jones.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

How is that not a yellow on Young? Running clear into a dangerous area.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Gareth Barry hauled off. 8*D


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> If he gets a move to a big club where he'll get more recognition, Gotze will be one of the best players of the world in a few years. *Kagawa isn't far off him either. Not sure he'll go to Arsenal though, will they really break the bank to get him, and will he want to leave Germany anyway?*
> Would have to be another job for PER THE CONVINCER


That’s thing I don’t get with Mail story, do I believe Wenger has interest in Gotze 100% but do believe he spend 35M on 1 player? Not to sure on that Wenger never topped 20M for any 1 single players since he joined Arsenal in 1996 so why would that change now? Understand Arsenal need more top quality player to battle for PL title & keep RvP at club so understand logic behind it & think says lot Wenger tied up deal for Poldoski in March not like him to business that early so little hint to maybe likes of RvP that worth staying put who knows.

Kagawa another one I like in Dortmund side I cant believe he cost 350,000 Euros that’s some amazing business Dortmund pulled off he like Gotze imo leave in summer his deal runs out next summer & Dortmund wont let him for nothing & don’t see Kagawa signing a new deal know sounds silly but thought be good player to replace Park in Man Utd side this summer, Park not player was which shame & sadly think he be sold in summer & be nice have replacement on hand & lot ways Kagawa makes sense. Both Park & Kagawa are versatile both do work hard & play for the team which big plus factor but Kagawa more advanced player then Park no shame saying that, his far more creativity, his has super balance & finds a cutting edge pass with ease & scores/assists for fun. 

Its long stretch to say Park goes Kagawa in for him this summer but reason only bring it up is because 2 years ago Dortmund where going offer him new deal but turned it down exactly moment we started getting interested in him & haven’t stopped watching him & Dortmund since 2010 & hasn’t put pen on any new deal since. Know recently talk may sign new deal but like before been put on hold (which normally means 9 times out 10 I'm going let my contract wind down & head off elsewhere in summer transfer window cos I know its club last chance to sell me for money, so laters)

Rooney scored on 36Mins, that’s good means, goes some way to making up for that dire display v A Bilbao On Thursday night.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Man Utd playing well today, great move there.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Great first half, just total control of the last 25 minutes or so. Some of the best football we've played in weeks. Carrick and Scholes have been excellent thus far, some great passing and moving, If Young's final pass was better we'd have two more goals, not really criticising him as his movement has been excellent. Hope we carry it on and score some more in the 2nd half early, would like to see Cleverley get some time.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

West Brom will equalise in the 92nd minute and City will score a winner in the 95th. Watch.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Welbeck and Young have both played well. Tamas has had a tough afternoon marking Young, and he should have been booked already.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lol strong penalty


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

How Evra has reamained our first choice LB is simply beyond me.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I think Evra has looked good going forward this match, that was stupid on Odemwingie though.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Game over.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

ROOOONEYY


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pogba is on. Interesting.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

People started booing pogba when he touched the ball, now its cheers every time he gets the ball


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

26 in 31 for Rooney now, in what has been (apart from the first 6 weeks or so) far from his best season.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Bring on Tevez. 

:


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

SWANSEA SCORE!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

City


----------



## God™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Deserved goal for Swansea.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Savic fpalm

LUKE MOORE tho.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I wonder if Kiz still rates Savic 8*D


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Lines women, eh?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Good call from the lines woman.

Nice to see an official making good decisions.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

To be honest the whole Man City back line was messing around with it there, but he made the big mistake.

Wow disallowed from Richards, I thought that was 1-1.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Sian Massey should've been officiating the Madrid game last night :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

GET IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Savic may be the worst defender in the league, not that I've seen any of todays game fro them, but I've seen enough.

Good win today, good performance. Huge day in the run in. Huge.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

United might actually win something this season. :

City are such fuck ups.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

COCKS OUT.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

YES! YES! YES! Top of the League.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Go on Swansea. Take that you City cunts!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Get in.

United fans...










Kiz...


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

All we need to hear is that Pogba has signed a new deal and it's the perfect day.

Swansea are a class side. Our win there earlier in the season was a great 3 points.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Its safe to say Josh McEarhan was integral to this victory over City


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Top of the league, havin' a wank.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Good performance very solid evans, rio, young, carrick all played really well.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Evans in BOSS mode again. Carrick, Young, Rio, Welbeck all had good games. Glad to see Cleverley back too.

Get that up ya City 8*D


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

@united_07 That's bloody brilliant.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Can only see Man Utd winning the league now when looking at the run-in, don't even think it will be decided on the last game of the season

oh Well Norwich/Wigan now, Mon The Canaries


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

United win, City lose, guess we know where the Titles going.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

City choking? :cody


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Damn. The title race better not be over before we get to the big game. City have some really tough matches coming up.

Utd/Bilboa was obviously a work with plenty of goals and entertainment to disguise the fix.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Both teams will slip up again before it's over. It will still be tight.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



danny_boy said:


> Can only see Man Utd winning the league now when looking at the run-in, don't even think it will be decided on the last game of the season
> 
> oh Well Norwich/Wigan now, Mon The Canaries


If City don't fuck up anymore and the title comes down to the Manchester Derby, I still think City will run away with it. 

That being said, they were extremely poor today, if they play like that against Arsenal at home the title race will be over.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Kompany missing? Fragile City.

Vidic dead? Jonny ''Beast'' Evans steps up.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I can't see United dropping any points before the City match. Just hoping that City can stay within 3 points to make the match-up as exciting as possible.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> Both teams will slip up again before it's over. It will still be tight.


It will i still fancy it go down to the 2nd from last game or the city game away, but fuck it this has been a great weekend and i'll enjoy the week. Wolves away next by all accounts we should smash them but fuck knows this season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EGame said:


> If City don't fuck up anymore and the title comes down to the Manchester Derby, I still think City will run away with it.
> 
> That being said, they were extremely poor today, if they play like that against Arsenal at home the title race will be over.


*cough* #EVILCHELSEACHARGE *cough*


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The possibility of us winning the league at the council house is unreal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

damn bluemoon have changed it to members only


Anyway good performances from Young, Welbeck (despite the miss), and especially Evans


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

City are going to drop points in the coming weeks. I fancy Stoke to take something off them and Arsenal will beat them. If United can keep their form until the derby, I think it will take more than a win for City for them to get ahead. 

United only dropping two points through that hellish run of fixtures is going to be the difference IMO.

With the exception of the unspeakable game and their hammering of a decimated Spurs side, City have really struggled in the tough away games this season. Similar enough to us last season, they're very reliant on their home form.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


>


That's utterly wonderful


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

can't see city getting six points from arsenal/chelsea.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lol @ Mancini if he can't win the title with those players against this (transitional, not bad) United side. They're like Barcelona this season in the league, unstoppable at home but crap away from home.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Irish Jet said:


> City are going to drop points in the coming weeks. I fancy Stoke to take something off them and Arsenal will beat them. If United can keep their form until the derby, I think it will take more than a win for City for them to get ahead.
> 
> United only dropping two points through that hellish run of fixtures is going to be the difference IMO.
> 
> With the exception of the unspeakable game and their hammering of a decimated Spurs side, City have really struggled in the tough away games this season. Similar enough to us last season, they're very reliant on their home form.



City tricky fixs imo - chelsea, gunners, newcastle and united.

United - still think rovers away be tricky, everton, city and sunderland away last game.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I've had 4 hours sleep and I'm completely exhausted but boy, what a fantastic weekend! Liverpool lose to Sunderland, United garner a well deserved 3 points and City lose to Swansea. We may be top by one point but City have a tough run of fixtures now. United succeeded in their tough run and now it's time to see how City perform. 

As for our performance, the only disappointment was we didn't score 5 or 6 as Chicharito, Young and Welbeck all should have been on the scoresheet. It was nice to see De Gea finally get a cleansheet after not earning one for so long, the guy fully deserves it after his epic performance over the past couple of months. He's really stepped up his game. Speaking of stepping up their game, how immense was Evans? He's showing that form from the 2008/2009 season and has really filled that void left by Vidic. He's got a solid partnership alongside Ferdinand and was brilliant yet again today. Very brave and he's really improved at coming out with the ball. Rio had a good game as did Jones.

Evra was our weakest defender (no surprise there) but he's really good going forward. Overall, he had a decent game. I would like to see Fabio get a chance at left back though soon.

Carrick was great, Scholes did well, Welbeck was superb, Rooney got the all-important two goals and was solid and Hernandez worked hard. Young is starting to show that form he had at the start of the season, that's like two or three games in a row now where he's been terrific. Hopefully that continues.

Nice to see Cleverley back and Pogba got a neat cameo appearance also. I hope this signifies that he will in fact stay with United; the kid has huge potential, I think he can really make it at United. I'd have liked to see Berbatov get a chance to come on but you can't have it your way all the time.

A brilliant day/weekend.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> City tricky fixs imo - chelsea, gunners, newcastle and united.
> 
> United - still think rovers away be tricky, everton, city and sunderland away last game.


United better not only beat Blackburn but fucking obliterate them after pulling that shite earlier in the season. FUCKING STEVE KEAN!!!

Everton are closing strongly as they do, that will be tough but I'd fancy us at home. I really wish we never drew City in the FA cup, would have loved that game to be the first since the 6-1.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


>


Lay off the poor kid. His 2 year lifelong dream of City winning the title is crumbling away bless him.

Anyway the big goal of the day is the Hoolahan one. Go on Norwich, get Wigan down! I did love Alan Smith thinking it was Holt who popped it in though.

Oh and love some of the United fans riding Pogba's cock after his first & brief appearance. You'll only be disappointed boys.




Irish Jet said:


> United better not only beat Blackburn but fucking obliterate them after pulling that shite earlier in the season. FUCKING STEVE KEAN!!!


:kean

Young & fuckin' talented biatch!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'm not mentioning that lad yet nige, not yet.....

Ohh and well done Sian Massey


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










That lady deserves a good smashing.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> Lay off the poor kid. His 2 year lifelong dream of City winning the title is crumbling away bless him.
> 
> Anyway the big goal of the day is the Hoolahan one. Go on Norwich, get Wigan down! I did love Alan Smith thinking it was Holt who popped it in though.
> 
> *Oh and love some of the United fans riding Pogba's cock after his first & brief appearance. You'll only be disappointed boys.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kean
> 
> Young & fuckin' talented biatch!


Fergie seems a bit more confident after hearing his post match interview. We will see anyway, either way he is a class act on the pitch.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'm not mentioning that lad yet nige, not yet.....


Hence why I said some. If only they were all as level headed as you.



WWE_TNA said:


> Ohh and well done Sian Massey


Showing why women are always right. If only we had gifs of unhappy Keys & Gray. That was a good call, close one but she got it spot on. I hope she gets a good going over from a United fan to show her the appreciation and reward her for a job well done. She deserves it!

*Edit:*


T-C said:


> Fergie seems a bit more confident after hearing his post match interview. We will see anyway, either way he is a class act on the pitch.


20/30 minutes first team football in a stroll.fpalm It's like AOC over again but 10 times worse. When he's got some form going over a sustained period, then hop on his cock. Getting carried away isn't going to help him. If he was that epic he'd have played a lot sooner.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

fuck this weekend has been shit. Going to avoid this thread for the week so i can avoid more of the United 'fans' coming out of the woodwork. Also lmfao at the united fans who want to suck off Pogba now. Pick an opinion and stick with it ffs.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> lol @ Mancini if he can't win the title with those players against this (transitional, not bad) United side. They're like Barcelona this season in the league, unstoppable at home but crap away from home.



I made the point to some folk the other day that if fergie or a jose were in charge of this city side the league would be as good as won.


Don't be mad rush, you won the carling cup atleast.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> fuck this weekend has been shit. Going to avoid this thread for the week so i can avoid more of the United 'fans' coming out of the woodwork.


It's the likes of Norwich and Swansea you need to worry about at this stage...


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> It's the likes of Norwich and Swansea you need to worry about at this stage...


Building towards next years Europa campaign to make it further than United :troll


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pogba > Jordan Henderson


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> I made the point to some folk the other day that if fergie or a jose were in charge of this city side the league would be as good as won.
> 
> 
> Don't be mad rush, you won the carling cup atleast.


If Jose was at City, the table would be very similar to La Liga's.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Irish Jet said:


> Pogba > Jordan Henderson


but at least we'll have Hendo next year. I'll tune in to watch some Serie A to see how good Pogba is.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'd really rather not have 'Hendo' at all to be honest.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Bookies favourites for first time since the 1-6. 4/7 now on United to win the league.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> Oh and love some of the United fans riding Pogba's cock after his first & brief appearance. You'll only be disappointed boys.


Unlike the other United posters on here, I haven't said anything in regards to the whole Pogba leaving fiasco. I'm hoping he doesn't leave but we'll see what happens. I'll always comment on his performances though if he does feature. Hopefully he decides to stay after a second Premier League cameo appearance.



Rush said:


> fuck this weekend has been shit. Going to avoid this thread for the week so i can avoid more of the United 'fans' coming out of the woodwork. Also lmfao at the united fans who want to suck off Pogba now. Pick an opinion and stick with it ffs.


:lmao


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We play before city next week for the first time this season, so the thought of going 4 points clear before they play Chelsea is a nice one.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> but at least we'll endure Hendo next year. I'll tune in to watch some Serie A to see how good Pogba is.


Fixed. 8*D

United are signing Martinez, Erikssen and Muniain next year anyways. The Europa scouting adventure happened for a reason. The Bilbao game was no football match. It was a talent show.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> Building towards next years Europa campaign to make it further than United :troll












You've qualified for the Europa League the same way they did. How are they doing at the moment? :troll


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> fuck this weekend has been shit. Going to avoid this thread for the week so i can avoid more of the United 'fans' coming out of the woodwork. Also lmfao at the united fans who want to suck off Pogba now. Pick an opinion and stick with it ffs.












Liverpool. 28 points off first place, 19 points off bottom place. Norwich, Sunderland, Everton, Fulham, Swansea and Stoke all within 3 points of them. Look out below.

Enjoy your Carling Cup.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> I'd really rather not have 'Hendo' at all to be honest.


He's a decent enough player when he's played in the middle. He's trash when he gets shunted wide so Adam can be a useless cunt alongside Spearing (who's also a useless cunt). Not worth the money pid for him but the criticism of him is ridiculous and is bordering on just being a cliche


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> We play before city next week for the first time this season, so the thought of going 4 points clear before they play Chelsea is a nice one.


Ye we play on a sunday as normal after europa and they play on the fucking wednesday?

Nevermind it's because chelsea have the fa cup on saturday i think?


Hendo is decent dare i say nowhere near as bad as adam or spearing.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> He's a decent enough player when he's played in the middle. He's trash when he gets shunted wide so Adam can be a useless cunt alongside Spearing (who's also a useless cunt). Not worth the money pid for him but the criticism of him is ridiculous and is bordering on just being a cliche


Henderson is a nothing player, he has a good engine and can pass the ball sideways quite well, but really he has no cutting edge at all. 

Adam is terrible.

I would have much more time for Spearing, mainly due to him being a local lad who loves the club.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Irish Jet said:


> Fixed. 8*D
> 
> United are signing Martinez, Erikssen and Muniain next year anyways. The Europa scouting adventure happened for a reason. The Bilbao game was no football match. It was a talent show.


Chelsea are doing the same thing. I can assure you in the end of the Napoli game, we'll be up 1-0, then Lavezzi will score an own goal, pull off his shirt to reveal a chelsea jersey, HES THE THIRD MAN


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

didnt see anyone heaping praise on Pogba today, and i didnt see anyone hoping he would leave before

He is a really good prospect, and it would be a shame to see him leave.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> The possibility of us winning the league at the council house is unreal.


Like did in 2007 you mean? 0-1 win Ronny pen then VDS saved a MCFC pen late on. Chelsea then slipped up at Emirates next day. Though this time be totaly different considering its MCFC in PL title at there ground with PL title at stake that would be mouth waterting but long way till that game at Eastland & both us & MCFC will slip up more before that game im sure of it.

Next 5 PL games for Man Utd & Man City are very interesting here they are

MUFC: 
Wolves - Away
Fulham - Home
Blackburn - Away
QPR - Home
Wigan - Away

MCFC:
Chelsea - Home
Stoke - Away
Sunderland - Home
Arsenal - Away
WBA - Home

I know which fixture list I would want if given the choice between the 2 of them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



The Monster said:


> Like did in 2007 you mean? 0-1 win Ronny pen then VDS scored pen late on. Chelsea then slipped up at Emirates next day. Though this time be totaly different considering its MCFC in PL title at there ground with PL title at stake that would be mouth waterting but long way till that game at Eastland & both us & MCFC will slip up more before that game imo.
> 
> Next 5 PL games for Man Utd & Man City are as followed
> 
> MUFC:
> Wolves - Away
> Fulham - Home
> Blackburn - Away
> QPR - Home
> Wigan - Away
> 
> MCFC:
> Chelsea - Home
> Stoke - Away
> Sunderland - Home
> Arsenal - Away
> MCFC - Home
> 
> I know which fixture list I would want if given the choice between the 2 of them.


If only stoke were as effective at home as previous years and hopefully chelsea get it right night week given we don't do the fuck ups of all fuck ups and drop points vs wolves.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> Henderson is a nothing player, he has a good engine and can pass the ball sideways quite well, but really he has no cutting edge at all.
> 
> Adam is terrible.
> 
> I would have much more time for Spearing, mainly due to him being a local lad who loves the club.


Hendo >>> Spearing + Adam



Silent Alarm said:


> Liverpool. 28 points off first place, 19 points off bottom place. Norwich, Sunderland, Everton, Fulham, Swansea and Stoke all within 3 points of them. Look out below.
> 
> Enjoy your Carling Cup.














united_07 said:


> didnt see anyone heaping praise on Pogba today, and i didnt see anyone hoping he would leave before
> 
> He is a really good prospect, and it would be a shame to see him leave.


Do you want a pair of glasses so you can read back through this thread?


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> Hendo >>> Spearing + Adam


That's like saying Measles >>> Aids + Brain Cancer.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Mundo were linking Martinez with Barca this morning. In need of a new CB, and Martinez is pretty much the perfect fit - brilliant passer, comfortable on the ball and playing high up the pitch, defensively sound both on the ground and in the air. Pretty much a mesh of Pique and Busquets. I doubt Muniain will be going anywhere (yet). Haven't seen much of Eriksen but he hasn't really impressed me when I have seen him.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I agree, Eriksen has done nothing to justify the hype that is behind him from what I've seen.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> Do you want a pair of glasses so you can read back through this thread?


go on then try and find a post praising his performance today, or wishing he would leave before


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> hasnt Gotze mainly been playing on the left wing for Dortmund


I don't watch Bundesliga a lot but yes, he can play on the wing and has been playing there regularly, especially since him and Kagawa play the same central attacking position.




Seb said:


> If he gets a move to a big club where he'll get more recognition, Gotze will be one of the best players of the world in a few years. *Kagawa isn't far off him either.* Not sure he'll go to Arsenal though, will they really break the bank to get him, and will he want to leave Germany anyway?
> 
> Would have to be another job for PER THE CONVINCER


I don't know why Arsene hasn't been looking at Kagawa instead. Gotze is more versatile, but looking at us, Kagawa would be equally good. Plus, he would come much cheaper than Gotze.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


>


Sorry, got it wrong. Norwich will be just a point behind you if they win today. They're 1-0 up 8*D.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> That's like saying Measles >>> Aids + Brain Cancer.


As i said, Henderson criticism is cliched now. He could play like *insert any united player who's played well* and you come in saying he's shit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Sorry, got it wrong. Norwich will be just a point behind you if they win today. They're 1-0 up 8*D.


I want wigan to win :sad:, i always enjoy their survival come the end of the season fuck knows how they do it.


Also weak team at bilbao please fergie, no disrespect to the mighty europa of course.


:troll


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> As i said, Henderson criticism is cliched now. He could play like *insert any united player who's played well* and you come in saying he's shit.


Saying he 'could' play like another is very different to him actually doing it. I have yet to see anything from him that makes him seem like in any way a good investment. Surely you'd have players in the youth team that could have produced the same level as him this season.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The only team Kagawa would leave Dortmund for is United.

He ain't going to arsenal.

Edit: Henderson is just plain shit with an inflated price tag. No if's or but's.

Im still laughing at what he produced in the CC final.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Roy Hodgson's last 17 games before he was sacked : P17 W6 D4 L7: 22 points 
'King' Kenny's Last 17 PL games - P17 W5 D6 L6: 21 points 

:troll


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> Roy Hodgson's last 17 games before he was sacked : P17 W6 D4 L7: 22 points
> 'King' Kenny's Last 17 PL games - P17 W5 D6 L6: 21 points
> 
> :troll


PROGRESS.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> Saying he 'could' play like another is very different to him actually doing it. I have yet to see anything from him that makes him seem like in any way a good investment. Surely you'd have players in the youth team that could have produced the same level as him this season.


As i said (again), when he gets played in the middle he's a far better player. He's not good out on the wing. He's had good games this year, amongst the trash.



Cliffy Byro said:


> The only team Kagawa would leave Dortmund for is United.
> 
> He ain't going to arsenal.
> 
> Edit: Henderson is just plain shit with an inflated price tag. No if's or but's.
> 
> Im still laughing at what he produced in the CC final.


And i still laugh at your opinions on football in general. I guess we both win.



united_07 said:


> Roy Hodgson's last 17 games before he was sacked : P17 W6 D4 L7: 22 points
> 'King' Kenny's Last 17 PL games - P17 W5 D6 L6: 21 points
> 
> :troll


raised that same point not long ago with Heel in the chatbox. If Kenny doesn't pick it up by the end of the season then we really need to look at bringing in someone else. Hell i'd fire Kenny and take AVB right now purely so i could be entertained for the rest of the season. Would be hilarious.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Can't see Henderson getting played in the middle for Liverpool if Lucas and Gerrard are fit (although it seems increasingly unlikely that Gerrard will ever be able to stay fit for a prolong period of time), just a very strange signing all around.

James McCarthy is a better player, and would be significantly cheaper.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> Roy Hodgson's last 17 games before he was sacked : P17 W6 D4 L7: 22 points
> 'King' Kenny's Last 17 PL games - P17 W5 D6 L6: 21 points
> 
> :troll


It's probably the first time I wish I stuck to my Sports Journalism degree instead of coaching/teaching just so I could present those figures to Kenny and ask him about how he's taking the club forward, awaiting his response!

I wonder who's on his summer shopping list and how much he's willing to spend.

Grant Holt - £10m
Anthony Pilkington - £10m
Leon Britton - £10m
James McClean - £20m
Ashley Williams - £15m


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Is there a more don like name in sports than Simeon Jackson?

If there is I fucking want to hear it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Is there a more don like name in sports than Simeon Jackson?
> 
> If there is I fucking want to hear it.


Or as merson calls him "Cinnamon Jackson"


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Moses!!!!

Wigan at it again, the great escape.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Go on Wigan. They've been very good second half. Great goal.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Sinnama Pongolle is a quality name.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Or as merson calls him "Cinnamon Jackson"


The legend that is Paul Merson!

There was a guy yesterday who scored, saw his name pop on Soccer Saturday but I can't remember who he played for but his name was Britt Assombalonga.

Fuck off Wigan, just lay down & die.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> It's probably the first time I wish I stuck to my Sports Journalism degree instead of coaching/teaching just so I could present those figures to Kenny and ask him about how he's taking the club forward, awaiting his response!
> 
> I wonder who's on his summer shopping list and how much he's willing to spend.
> 
> Grant Holt - £10m
> Anthony Pilkington - £10m
> Leon Britton - £10m
> James McClean - £20m
> Ashley Williams - £15m


If Andy Carroll is £35m then Grant Holt has got to be at least £50m.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I remember a player on the old Champ Manager games called Potato. That beats anything.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Amedick is quality too. Plays for a German team, can't remember but I don't care. That name is just amazing.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Mark de Man - Belgian defender/defensive midfielder. Apt.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wasn't there an israeli player in the 70's called Ars Bandeet? If so then he takes the fucking cake.

Christian Fuchs (pronounced "Fucks") is pretty epic too.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Vader13 said:


> Mark de Man - Belgian defender/defensive midfielder. Apt.


Heard of him before, this is easily the best.

This is another good one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creedence_Clearwater_Couto


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> Liverpool winger Stewart Downing has hit back at the critics who have rounded on him for his indifferent displays this season.
> 
> Downing joined the Anfield outfit last summer for £20million from Aston Villa and was expected to provide the width Liverpool have lacked for years.
> 
> Yet along with the other high-profile signings at the club - Andy Carroll and Jordan Henderson - the Kop is still waiting to see their best displays.
> 
> Liverpool face Everton on Tuesday in what will be a combustible derby clash and the England wide man insists he and his fellow new signings will come good for the Carling Cup winners.
> 
> "Some people look at it and say, 'They are all internationals or they paid this fee for that player they should just come in and do a job'," he told the Daily Star.
> 
> In reality it doesn't happen like that. There are many examples from the past of a lot of foreign players coming in and struggling at first.
> 
> "Then all of a sudden, they have set the world alight and become top players. A few of the players have been getting used to Anfield, the lads around them and to Liverpool itself."
> 
> Liverpool claimed the Carling Cup last month with a dramatic penalty shoot-out win over Cardfiff. They are still in the FA Cup and have an outside chance of finishing in the top-four.
> 
> If they achieve these targets, the former Middlesbrough starlet will view the campaign as a success.
> 
> He added: "If we get to another final and manage to finish in the top four it will have been a very good season for the club considering the additions we had in the summer."


 :jay2


----------



## DeanToon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I am a newcastle fan(quite obvious if you look at my name lol) and I can say easily that Manchester United get into this position at the business end of the season, very rarely do they ever look back. If anybody knows how to get a league won then is it SAF. I've backed Man u over the last 2-3 seasons, just with mates like, and its safe to say I have won more than I have payed out. We usually bet on season outcome.

We should all do this, and try to do it no biase, see what people come up with. The Premiership predictor - http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/predictor/default.stm

I am gonna do mine shortly, I will do it as no biase as possible, starting with Arsenal beating Newcastle, leading me onto my next paragraph.

What are peoples predictions for tomorrow? I would absolutely love a point but in reality I can see a semi-spanking tomorrow, 2 or 3 nil. It wont kill our season but will all but end any champs league chase (Which to be fair, we had no right to be involved in anyway) it certainly wont end our season though, Europa league being a huge possibility.

Head - Arsenal 2 - 0

Heart Newcastle 2 - 1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

3-2 to arsenal, expect newcastle to give them a good go and work them all over the pitch but RVP will be the decisive factor as he usual is. Saying that a narrow newcastle win would not be much of a suprise.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Arsenal in somewhat of a stroll. They're on a roll right now and if they can get an early goal I think it'll kill Newcastle. Once Arsenal get on the front foot they're hard to stop.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Stuart Downing to boss shit next season! :side: 

As for tomorrow yeah I'm also expecting something like 3 - 2 to Arsenal. Don't think it will be an easy game and reckon Newcastle will push them but do see an Arsenal win after it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

3-1 to Arsenal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> Liverpool striker Luis Suarez has told French television he would be open to a move to Ligue 1 leaders Paris St Germain.
> 
> The Uruguayan has been linked with a summer move to the oil-rich Parisians and his national team captain Diego Lugano plays for the club.
> 
> When asked if he would like to play PSG by Canal+, Suarez replied: "Yes I could go to Paris, like many big teams.
> 
> "There are many big clubs with such a reputation that want to build a top team and Paris is one of those teams that is recruiting to strengthen.
> 
> "I would love if (me and Lugano) could play together."


some of the people on RAWK as saying he should go for £60m+ :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Only £60 million?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

£60 million for a striker with 10 league goals in 15 months? Bargain.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:torres scored 3 goals in 15 months and cost £50m. Suarez scoring more than treble that should frankly naturally cost more. I'd say £70m should do it :side:


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

He's effectively saying Liverpool aren't a big team there, no?

He's such a prick.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> He's effectively saying Liverpool aren't a big team there, no?
> 
> He's such a prick.


no that's a term of endearment.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> £60 million for a striker with 10 league goals in 15 months? Bargain.


Dalglish would be getting the cheque book out right now for someone with that form.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ha ha, Richards.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao Richards. His and Mancini's reactions were amazing.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Richards celebration for the disallowed goal


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*






:kean:kean:kean:kean

Young and talented motherfuckers.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


>


he knows


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Who knows, our last games against Arsenal consist of a draw on the first day of the season, that 4-4 last season and a 1-0 win at the Emirates. So it has happened and can again. Whether or not it will though...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Kazz said:


> Who knows, our last games against Arsenal consist of a draw on the first day of the season, that 4-4 last season and a 1-0 win at the Emirates. So it has happened and can again. Whether or not it will though...


You will do very well to keep Cabaye and Ba in the summer. You know how it is these days, when small clubs have great players it's very difficult to keep them happy.

I can see them both going to Big Chelsea perhaps.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Get in.
> 
> United fans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiz...


(Y)


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

LOOOOOL


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:suarez2



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You will do very well to keep Cabaye and Ba in the summer. You know how it is these days, when small clubs have great players it's very difficult to keep them happy.
> 
> I can see them both going to Big Chelsea perhaps.


Cabaye will be hot property for sure. Ba I'm not 100% certain on. The guy apparently has a very long standing knee issue and it could basically go at any point. Not sure if anyone will want to pay serious money with a player that worse case scenario could only play for them once/never play for them at all.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

mancini got it wrong. aguero needed to start to put pressure on the back 4. williams and co have played it out of defense all season, aqnd we didnt pressure their back 4 or their midfield enough. the first half was pathetic from a side that wants to win the title. chasing shadows the whole time. second half was an improvement, but only because of toure. treatment of balotelli was a joke, getting kicked/elbowed/shoved all game and got nothing. silva and richards looked so unfit, silva looked to be labouring from his ankle injury for the first time this season. not sure why barry was whinging, he gave away the ball a ridiculous amount of times and didnt close down on players with the ball, which was kind of his job.

our reliance on kompany is sickening. savic is required to do his job and he just cant do it yet. he has zero confidence in his ability, and was playing fine until that one mistake, where yaya was just as much at fault too. we knew swansea would play their game and we didnt put in any effort until the second half, and by then it was much too late. 4 mins in and i knew we werent going to score.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

'Arry just said this about Hazard, which seems to confirm Fergie's interest in him



> Redknapp on Hazard: "Our owner's ready to pay for a talent like Hazard. But United are following him closely. City too. It'll be difficult."


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

wigans away support yesterday...










Reminds me a lot of LOI games


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> 'Arry just said this about Hazard, which seems to confirm Fergie's interest in him


None of this makes any sense

1) United doesnt need any more wingers. For God's sake they already have three in rotation in Nani, Valencia and Young. So unless Nani or Valencia are being shipped off

2) Unless 'Arry is selling Bale, or shifting him to left back, or maybe Hazard on right (which threatens lennon). Its just too much of a logistics nightmare. Why but an expensive winger and then play them on the wrong side?

3) City dont use wingers that much

The only ones that actually make sense Chelsea and Arsenal and maybe Liverpool. Because theyre the ones who actually need him. The question of them getting him is entirely different


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> None of this makes any sense
> 
> 1) United doesnt need any more wingers. For God's sake they already have three in rotation in Nani, Valencia and Young. So unless Nani or Valencia are being shipped off
> 
> 2) Unless 'Arry is selling Bale, or shifting him to left back, or maybe Hazard on right (which threatens lennon). Its just too much of a logistics nightmare. Why but an expensive winger and then play them on the wrong side?
> 
> 3) City dont use wingers that much
> 
> The only ones that actually make sense Chelsea and Arsenal and maybe Liverpool. Because theyre the ones who actually need him. The question of them getting him is entirely different


yeah but this coupled with fergie actually being at the game saturday night and the french press asking Hazard about it, seems to suggest he has some sort of interest. Nani has been heavily linked with Juve before so i wouldnt be too surprised to see him leave.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

From what I hear though, both sides are trying to renew his contract and Nani want a higher wage. Around 130,000 a week. He may leave though, never liked his attitude and inconsistency


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

wolves were a joke saturday, blackburn deserved the win. ashamed to be a wolves fan after hearing what happened with jamie o'hara, his partner and his kids. shouting abuse and surrounding a man and his kids is not fucking cool.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

After the City Result yesterday im a happy man!The cornor off our pub that was showing the Citeh match yesterday had about 20 city fans sitting there which made our chorus "Thats why were champions" afterward the full time whistle all the sweeter


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



W.4.E said:


> wolves were a joke saturday, blackburn deserved the win. ashamed to be a wolves fan after hearing what happened with jamie o'hara, his partner and his kids. shouting abuse and surrounding a man and his kids is not fucking cool.


Whats the feeling around the locals there? Do they feel the owners shouldn't have sacked Mick before the end of the season or do they feel that they should have got an experienced manager in instead of hiring the assistant manager?

Not looking good for Wolves atm


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11667/7589297/Pogba-agrees-United-deal

"HE'S THE FUTURE AGAIN!"


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11667/7589297/Pogba-agrees-United-deal
> 
> "HE'S THE FUTURE AGAIN!"


United havent confirmed it yet :side:........ but if they do 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11667/7589297/Pogba-agrees-United-deal
> 
> "HE'S THE FUTURE AGAIN!"


BEST PLAYER IN YEARS


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

everyone knows the best player in years is luca piazon


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

*denis suarez

it's okay, you'll all eventually get it


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

So each team has their own little 18 year old prodigy. Going to be interesting to see which ones develop properly

Except for Arsenal, their golden boy AOC is basically starting already


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

we have suarez, rekik, razak and scapuzzi who by all reports could be anything. suarez looks the most likely, a carbon copy of silva apparently.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> we have suarez, rekik, razak and scapuzzi who by all reports could be anything. suarez looks the most likely, a carbon copy of silva apparently.


United have Pogba, Daehli, januzaj, Barmby, Tunnlicliffe, Keane

not to mention all the youngsters already in the 1st team 8*D


Also United vs Chelsea in the FAYC semi final is live on ITV4 on Friday at 7pm for any united or chelsea fans who are interested


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> So each team has their own little 18 year old prodigy. Going to be interesting to see which ones develop properly
> 
> Except for Arsenal, their golden boy AOC is basically starting already


RAHEEM is only 17 :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

we probably do have others but they play so few games. that knockout tourney thing didnt go as planned (lost all the games) and we dont play in a reserves competition. that's why so many players get loaned out, i think we had the most loanees in the league by a long way.

plus im forgetting guidetti, SWEDISH MONSTER. would love to see him get some games next season.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> we probably do have others but they play so few games. that knockout tourney thing didnt go as planned (lost all the games) and we dont play in a reserves competition. that's why so many players get loaned out, i think we had the most loanees in the league by a long way.
> 
> plus im forgetting guidetti, SWEDISH MONSTER. would love to see him get some games next season.


didnt he come out last week and say he didnt want to go back to city if he didnt have a regular place in the first team, and i cant see him getting ahead of Aguero, balotelli etc.. and especially if city buy RVP


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

apparently, and rightly so. although the dutch league is a lower standard than england, 18 goals in 17 games cannot be ignored from a 19 year old. he's strong and has pace. alot may depend if bobby is still manager next season. say someone like mourinho comes in (totally hypothetical), i cant see dzeko and especially mario staying. but we're not going to let him go easy.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11728/7589342/Fowler-eyes-on-management

The next :kean


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



JEKingOfKings said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11728/7589342/Fowler-eyes-on-management
> 
> The next :kean





> The *36-year-old* former England international is currently considering his options having returned to the country after *stints in Australia and Thailand.*





> "If I am being honest I would love to carry on playing, *but there have not been too many calls to be fair,"*


Jesus, I wonder why?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i still think city's dream of amassing a great number of quality youngsters is unlikely to ever work. their young players have a lot of talent, but i can never see them breaking through to the first team. it's simply too much of a risk to start playing these young players ahead of the experienced, big money signings they have. a lot of the time, these players won't instantly make an impact. it takes months usually until they are ready, and they NEED regular playing time when they are around 20/21, which will never work. to expect players to go out on loan, come back and instantly make an impact is unrealistic. even the most talented of players rarely do that (wilshere)

united can phase the youngsters in because the club breeds them on a winning mentality, and fergie knows what he is doing. city's academy is very new, and are mainly baited on the idea of earning lots of money. their academy will only come good with a lot of patience to go on top of their heavy investment. if dzeko gets dropped after scoring 4 due to rotation policy, guidetti coming in and doing poorly will then sitting out will do him no good. he needs regular football, and will get that elsewhere. all the young players kiz mentioned all have outstanding talent btw, can see them making an impact in the future, but not at city.

as for city having most loaned players, i always thought it was arsenal who loaned out the most. we have 70+ paid professionals on the books, and have a ton out on loan. it's ridiculous.

as for afc youngsters = AOC, wilshere, ryo, gnabry, campbell, aneke, afobe, toral, bellerin, olsson, jebb etc. etc. we have a ton of promising talents. not all will make it of course but i think obviously the first three will make it, campbell needs lona, and the barca duo and gnabry will probably make it too. zelalem trained with 1st team other day too, and he's like 15...


can't be complacent tonight. hopefully we won't suffer from fatigue from milan game, but we've had a while to recover and need to put in a shift. i think it will take a while for us to get into the game, but fans need to be behind us 100% and generate an atmosphere. our record at league games at home on monday, and lg games at home in march are both spotless, hopefully we can extend that tonight. going for a 2-0 win for afc. we're usually good at home, and toon aren't good travellers, they've shipped a lot of goals away lately.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Scoring goals in holland doesn't mean much.

Remember Afonso Alves ?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> apparently, and rightly so. *although the dutch league is a lower standard than england, 18 goals in 17 games cannot be ignored from a 19 year old.* he's strong and has pace. alot may depend if bobby is still manager next season. say someone like mourinho comes in (totally hypothetical), i cant see dzeko and especially mario staying. but we're not going to let him go easy.


Two words. . . Afonso Alves.

He might not have been 19 when he went to Middlesbrough but he was scoring goals at a remarkable rate in the Eredivise and look what happened to him. Guidetti isn't going to get anywhere near the first team as long as the likes of Aguero, Balotelli, Aguero & Dzeko are there. Then there's the possibility of RVP or another striker joining the fold.

He is only 19 like you said so maybe there's some potential there. He's best off going on loan to a Premiership club, maybe a Swansea.8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

^ Two more words, Mateja Kezman.



D'Angelo said:


> as for city having most loaned players, i always thought it was arsenal who loaned out the most. we have 70+ paid professionals on the books, and have a ton out on loan. it's ridiculous.


:lmao That's insane, if they're all signed to professional contracts.

I think Barcelona had 19 at the start of the season, + Cuenca now who got his contract a few weeks ago.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We have a pretty solid loan thing going. What with that belgian goalie who i can never write his name correctly, and debruyne, and that kakuta got shipped of to france


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

You mean Courtois Core-Twa?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yes. Him. I think he's actually made athletico's season significantly better


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pogba re signing hopefully means hell knuckle down and FIGHT his way into the first team!


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> Yes. Him. I think he's actually made athletico's season significantly better


He's almost done as well as de Gea did, though Atletico had an awful season until Simeone took charge.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Well, no disrespect to de gea but we need we dont need shit like that at chelsea. waaaaaaay too shaky at the start


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If De Gea was at Chelsea now he'd be a top 3 player at the club.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yes Seb. I get it, we fucking suck, REAL big observation your making here. Are you sure maybe you shouldnt be coaching barca instead of pep with such amazing football insight? I mean it would be a shame to see such football observational abilities going to waste on this forum

ep

My point is development. De Gea has a huge future ahead of him obviously, but like Joe Hart, dont you think he would have benefitted from a loan at a lower club before breaking into the united main team? He screwed quite alot of times and only lately found top form.

Wouldnt united have been better of holding onto Van der sar for one more year, training de gea in a lower club and THEN bring hi in when he's proved himself?

Thats the deal with courtois too.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea are a massive club, absolutely huge, easily the biggest in Europe.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

only the biggest club in europe can pay 50 million for :torres


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> only the biggest club in europe can pay 50 million for :torres


:rooney - £30m

:torres - £50m

:hesk2 - Priceless

Unleash the *POWERHOUSE*.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> Yes Seb. I get it, we fucking suck, REAL big observation your making here. *Are you sure maybe you shouldnt be coaching barca instead of pep with such amazing football insight*? I mean it would be a shame to see such football observational abilities going to waste on this forum
> 
> ep
> 
> My point is development. De Gea has a huge future ahead of him obviously, but like Joe Hart, dont you think he would have benefitted from a loan at a lower club before breaking into the united main team? He screwed quite alot of times and only lately found top form.
> 
> Wouldnt united have been better of holding onto Van der sar for one more year, training de gea in a lower club and THEN bring hi in when he's proved himself?
> 
> Thats the deal with courtois too.


Football insight is not enough, he has to be able to do this.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Seb also has the abbreviated 3 letters thing going:

SAF, Mou, Pep... SEB.

I used to want BULK to be the next Chelsea manager, but since he is dead and everything now, I will welcome Seb.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*












redeadening said:


> Yes Seb. I get it, we fucking suck, REAL big observation your making here. Are you sure maybe you shouldnt be coaching barca instead of pep with such amazing football insight? I mean it would be a shame to see such football observational abilities going to waste on this forum
> 
> ep
> 
> My point is development. De Gea has a huge future ahead of him obviously, but like Joe Hart, dont you think he would have benefitted from a loan at a lower club before breaking into the united main team? He screwed quite alot of times and only lately found top form.
> 
> Wouldnt united have been better of holding onto Van der sar for one more year, training de gea in a lower club and THEN bring hi in when he's proved himself?
> 
> Thats the deal with courtois too.


I wasn't talking about Core-Twa (will be a great player for you in the future, and he's doing the right thing wanting to stay at Atletico for another year), I was just addressing your post on De Gea when you said he was shaky and implied he would be a liability. Being honest when I think the only Chelsea players better than him are Cole and Mata, at the moment.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> ^ :andres
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't talking about Core-Twa (will be a great player for you in the future, and he's doing the right thing wanting to stay at Atletico for another year), I was just addressing your post on De Gea when you said he was shaky and implied he would be a liability. Being honest when I think the only Chelsea players better than him are Cole and Mata, at the moment.


Are you kidding me? the current world 11 at the moment is

GK Cech

RB Bosingwa
LB Cole
CB JT 
CB Luiz

RW Ronaldo
LW Mata
CM Lampard
CM Essien

ST Drogba
ST Messi

Without doubt


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

You forgot Obi Mikel.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> You forgot Obi Mikel.


An in-form Essien is far better and I can't leave the heroic Frank out, best midfielder of all time probably. I guess I could put JOM in for Messi or Ronaldo, dunno.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Are you kidding me? the current world 11 at the moment is
> 
> GK Cech
> 
> RB Bosingwa
> LB Cole
> CB JT
> CB Luiz
> 
> RW Ronaldo
> LW Mata
> CM Lampard
> CM Essien
> 
> ST Drogba
> ST Messi
> 
> Without doubt


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Watching the Castle/Arse game on Sky Sports and the co-commentator whoever he is (is it K Phillips?) has barely said a word, the only input he has offered is to state the fucking obvious


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Arsenal boss shit. 

Newcastle take the lead

:jay2

Edit

Oh wait Nevermind :lmao Robin Van "GOD" Persie does it again


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Mad 2 minutes there 1-1


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



danny_boy said:


> Watching the Castle/Arse game on Sky Sports and the co-commentator whoever he is (is it K Phillips?) has barely said a word, the only input he has offered is to state the fucking obvious


le tissier



2 goals in a minute, RVP with yet another goal


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

DAT Van Goalsie.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

fuck rvp, that little bitch

just fuck him


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Will Arsenal be Arsenal, or will they dig in and pull out a result?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Fucking hell completely forgot we were playing tonight. Will be pleased with a draw away at Arsenal


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Will Arsenal be Arsenal, or will they dig in and pull out a result?


There's your answer :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

WTF is up with Krul and Van Persie?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Vermaelen with more of a goalscoring instinct than Gervinho :

Krul on Newcastle (sorry), but Arsenal deserve the win.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Verm 

:troll


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> There's your answer :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Arsenal not gon' Arsenal.

I guess they will start fucking up when they get the chance to go 3rd.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Will Arsenal be Arsenal, or will they dig in and pull out a result?


HOMASS VERMAELAAAAANNN


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Spoke too soon fpalm


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Arsenal not gon' Arsenal.
> 
> I guess they will start fucking up when they get the chance to go 3rd.


Which is right now. This win sends them within 1 point of Spurs I believe.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

youre a little bitch van persie

and i bet you like to suck it


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What happened between Van Persie and Krul?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Walcott was superb tonight, absolutely mauled Santon, Rosicky impressive again after his lacklustre display against Milan, Sagna is comfortably the best RB in the league. Just a shame we didn't see much of THE OX.

Arsenal were a one man team for the first half of the season, but since the San Siro game, players throughout the team have been stepping up at different times for them.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Both are Dutch and the Dutch players seem to hate each other.

Ask Sneijder and van Persie...


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Gervinho should be sent on loan, btw. He has been sucking hard since before the AFCON and since his return, he has been anonymous. At least, he used to dribble through defenders in the first half of the season. Now, he doesn't even do that. No passing; no scoring; no dribbling--I'm wondering what can he actually do!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wow, Van Persie has absolutely no class. Kind of sad to see.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> Wow, Van Persie has absolutely no class. Kind of sad to see.


Don't be so Krul.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> Wow, Van Persie has absolutely no class. Kind of sad to see.












People are speculating that he said 'time waste now' to Krul after Arsenal scored. :lol


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

hey Liverpool fans dont worry about being 7th, just remember you've got a new kit deal :lmao

and how is the team stronger than a year ago, adam? downing? henderson?, hardly champions league quality players



> Kenny Dalglish has launched an impassioned defence of his record at Liverpool, claiming he should not be judged by the club's league position alone and that kit deals are as important as victories.
> 
> Despite his success in bringing Liverpool their first trophy in six years in the shape of the Carling Cup, Dalglish goes into Tuesday's Merseyside derby facing greater questioning than at any time since his return to Anfield 14 months ago. Liverpool have won only two of their past 11 league games and, should they lose to Everton, they will find themselves below David Moyes's side.
> 
> Dalglish, who in his first stint at Anfield lived by the maxim that first is first, second is nowhere, argued that he should be judged by his impact at Liverpool on and off the field. His eventual aim, he said, was to restore the old values to Anfield.
> 
> "The club is now where it was before – each one for each one, everybody in it together," said the Liverpool manager. "There are many ways you can judge a season and the best way is progress at the football club as a whole. I don't think it necessarily relates to trophies or points.
> 
> "You can measure it by how the club has progressed and where it is, from the first team to the kids. Off the pitch, especially, the club is a lot stronger than what it was. You go off the pitch and see how much money we are getting through sponsorship and kit deals [the club signed a deal with US-based Warrior Sports in January worth a potential £300m over six years].
> 
> "You look at the academy and see how much better it is. You look around here [at Melwood] and most of the people have got a smile on their faces now. The squad is stronger than it was last year. What other areas are there to improve on – apart from points?"
> 
> Dalglish used the three Liverpool dropped at home to Arsenal in a match they dominated as a case study, although he was unimpressed by Arsène Wenger's claim that Luis Suárez dived to win a penalty that was missed by Dirk Kuyt, and called on the FA to investigate the Arsenal manager's comments.
> 
> "He never said that to me," Dalglish said. "He [Wenger] said it was a fantastic performance by us and that they were fortunate to win. I am sure the FA will look into that and take him to task for it. If you can't comment on the position of England manager, then you can't comment on someone else's player, can you?"


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

*kit deals are as important as victories.*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

"There are many ways you can judge a season and the best way is progress at the football club as a whole. I don't think it necessarily relates to trophies or points"

Wait, what? He's completely lost the plot.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

He gonna be mad when Suarez jumps shit next summer

something tells me club loyalty isnt very high on mr negarito's priority list


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> He gonna be mad when Suarez jumps shit next summer
> 
> something tells me club loyalty isnt very high on mr negarito's priority list


I can see Suarez joining Big Chelsea, I think England's Lion will welcome him with open arms, they have alot in common.

Chelsea are a huge club, just huge. MASSIVE.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I can see Suarez joining Chelsea, I think England's Lion will welcome him with open arms, they have alot in common.
> 
> *Chelsea are a huge club, just huge. MASSIVE.*


bama

Game at City came at the worst time possible. Means we'll be going into the derby against Spurs 7pts behind again (they'll deal with Stoke at home).

I hate this FA Cup bullshit. We'll most likely beat Leicester and then have to have a league fixture postponed because of the semi final.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea would ruin Suarez just like they did with Benayoun, Meireles & :torres. Thank fuck Stevie didn't jump ship. He's too talented to go there :side: 

Also KK(K) speaking the truth. Kits > Trophies, Champo League & even winning


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

aussie winger brett holman joining villa on a free transfer at the end of the season.

HOLMAN~!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Saw that earlier, Chris Herd has been talking about him on twitter. Time to jump ship Aussie fans on here. :ex:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

RVP vs Sneijder 
RVP vs Robben 

now 

RVP vs Krul 

The dude must hate his people.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

HOLMAN is a triffic player (for our standards). Surprised Arry didn't wheel and deal his way to get him :arry


RVP doesn't hate his people, he's just a cunt.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I would say so. 










LMAO


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I though liverpool lost their old better kit deal because of the racism and low table position?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

we've been going about it all wrong. we dont need to sign the best players, we need to sign the best KIT DEALS. TITLES HERE WE COME


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

rofl Holman. Average player, perfectly suited to an average side like Villa.

Kenny has lost the plot :lmao


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I have a bad feeling that Chelsea will beat City at Etihad. Worst possible result that.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

wonder what the whole RVP Krul spat was about. Bit odd since they're fellow country men, might be a personal thing between them.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Holman to Villa? Good on him.

Kenny getting out of control lol. Needs to come out and say we are playing crap, just like he did when we lost to Bolton. That seemed to work in a way. We need a miracle to finish fourth now.

LOL @ RVP's troll face.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> I have a bad feeling that Chelsea will beat City at Etihad. Worst possible result that.


I wish, but it's just not going to happen.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> I wish, but it's just not going to happen.


I think you lot are going to win the match and then fuck up against some lesser team later on. Your form against the lesser clubs have cost you this season.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We 100% deserved that win, attacked for the whole game, showed a lot of spirit, heart and fight. Everyone put in a good shift, Szczesny had practically nothing to do, Sagna was immense, it’s really not hard to see with Theo having a world class RB as support it’s really helping him. Kos added another name, Ba, to the players already in his pocket, and TV5 won everything that came into our box, and of course scored the winner with an incredible run. Gibbs got turned easily for goal but was excellent on left in attack. Midfield totally bossed the game, Song won ball back time and time again and started attacks, his play was vital to Verm’s goal, ditto Arteta who put in a great performance. Had it not been for Theo’s MOTM performance Rosicky would have taken it, exceptional once again. Tracked back, won the ball back a lot, started attacks and delivered a quality final ball. Only bad thing about the performance was his really bad miss. Chamberlain was very quiet, particularly in the first half, but came into the game a lot more in the 2nd half and looked impressive. RvP wasn’t nearly as good as he could be. He had at least 3 glorious chances that were wasted, Rosicky put a couple on a plate for him. Not exactly going to blame him after his goal scoring antics this year. Theo was top class, his combination play with Sagna slaughtered Santon in the first half, and equally so in the second half even after Pardew tried to change it around. His final ball was right on the money, great link up play with those around him, and his usual effort defensively. Couldn’t ask a lot more from the lads tonight, another great effort. Breathing down Spurs’ neck now, Redknapp will crack just like he was in his interview on Sunday. 3rd definitely on for us now, if we keep this up. Tough away trip to Everton next, but we’re flying, and so are Everton, especially if they beat Liverpool tonight. We should be able to get the 3 points there though, not many teams I’d fancy beating us at the minute.

Pardew got it ok tactics wise I thought, no way should any team come to our place and not match us in midfield, otherwise you’ll get absolutely slaughtered 90% of the time. Their defending was good, but desperate a lot of the time. Just didn’t have what it takes in the end to hold us off. Krul did stop it from it getting to 3s and 4s though, made some really good saves, but was being a dick with RvP, no need for it from either of them really. Can’t say I feel sorry for them though, revenge for Pardew acting like a cunt when he was with West Ham and scoring against us late on. They were total shit doing anything from defence into midfield, defended well but clearances were all desperate and always went to Arsenal players, didn’t do themselves any favours. They made about 3 attacks the whole game, and nothing clear cut was made really.












(yeah i know someone posted the troll face but worthy of a 2nd post)


as for chels beating city, nothing surprises me with chelsea any more, they could go there and beat them, but very, very unlikely in city's own ground. it would be a bad result for us, but 5/5 for us, not exactly going to be scared to death looking behind us, looking above us instead.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

anything other than us coming out absolutely fired up with leave me filthy with the team. should come out and try to play chelsea off the park. chasing now, send a message.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> Hazard 'excited' over Manchester United link & flattered by Ferguson scouting trip
> The young attacker has caught the eye of many a manager, including Sir Alex Ferguson, with the Red Devils boss seemingly scouting the player in person last weekend against Lyon
> 
> Eden Hazard has admitted that he is excited by the interest shown in him by Manchester United, after Sir Alex Ferguson made the trip to France to see the Lille starlet in action over the weekend.
> 
> Tottenham manager Harry Redknapp has also made no secret of his desire to bring the 21-year-old to England.
> 
> Hazard, who has scored 11 times in 27 appearances so far this season, concedes that he is likely to move onto an English club when the time is right and that the interest shown by United excites him, but insists that he must keep focus on his duties with Lille.
> 
> The Belgium international told La Voix du Nord: “Of course [United interest me], this is a club that excites everyone, but for now my focus is on Lille.
> 
> “But yes, it is a pleasure to be watched by one of the best coaches in the world, if not the best.”


i'd laugh it fergie signed Gaitan as well, as he was heavily linked and has the same agent as many of the players, BUY ALL THE WINGERS!!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Not really. We fucked up against big teams too

no wins over united or liverpool or spurs, and a loss to arsenal

only real win we do have is against city


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Stringer, you could make watching paint dry sound like it is something that is more exciting than sky diving.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


>


lets be honest, platty makes that gif amazing


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lol platt in that gif.

Don't suppose there is much chance of everton getting something from anfield?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

what, cos of all them goals liverpool have been banging in?

0-0 draw or 1-0 to everton with BIG TIMMY CAHILL pinching it in the dying embers of the game


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Liverpool v Everton is probably going to be a score draw.1 - 1 most likely.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i'd be surprised if we got 3 points tbh. We've been pathetic lately.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> I have a bad feeling that Chelsea will beat City at Etihad. Worst possible result that.


#CHELSEACHARGE


That crying City has come out and said he wasn't in tears, he was just tired. Da fook?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

And now the singing crying Man City fans!...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> i'd laugh it fergie signed Gaitan as well, as he was heavily linked and has the same agent as many of the players, BUY ALL THE WINGERS!!


I know i said the other day i'd prefer us not signing a winger, but if we did i'd prefer it to be Hazard he is brilliant and having 4 top wingers would help us in europe and the league.

Imagine Valencia/Hazard league games and then switching to Nani/Young for europe or some sort of combination with those 4 :mark:


Muppet mode....


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> i'd be surprised if we got 3 points tbh. We've been pathetic lately.


Don't worry, the points aren't important and you've got the big kit deal from next season.

Personally I can see a sneaky Liverpool 1-0, 2-1 win tonight.


*Edit:*



steamed hams said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Everton have not won at anfield for a long long time.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The derby is appealing, and there are no stand out CL ties tonight - but Liverpool are boring as fuck and this game has got 0-0 written all over it. The game earlier in the season sucked, I think Rodwell got sent off for no reason early on and Liverpool didn't look like scoring until Bellamy came on for Downing and then instantly linked up with Enrique to set up Carroll. Or maybe i'm thinking of a completely different game. Hmm.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> The derby is appealing, and there are no stand out CL ties tonight - but Liverpool are boring as fuck and this game has got 0-0 written all over it. The game earlier in the season sucked, I think Rodwell got sent off for no reason early on and Liverpool didn't look like scoring until Bellamy came on for Downing and then instantly linked up with Enrique to set up Carroll. Or maybe i'm thinking of a completely different game. Hmm.


Yeah that game, suarez had an oscar winning performance to get rodwell sent off and carroll, suarez and bellamy? had bottles pelted at the throughout the game by the evertonians.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> *The derby is appealing, and there are no stand out CL ties tonight* - but Liverpool are boring as fuck and this game has got 0-0 written all over it. The game earlier in the season sucked, I think Rodwell got sent off for no reason early on and Liverpool didn't look like scoring until Bellamy came on for Downing and then instantly linked up with Enrique to set up Carroll. Or maybe i'm thinking of a completely different game. Hmm.


True but there is the season premiere of CSI and the first instalment of the Masterchef final.(Y)

I might be wrong but I'm pretty sure the derby will be a snoozefest. I've not been impressed with either side that much when they've been on TV this year.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

You two are putting me off watching it, i have 2nd thoughts now i might just watch one of the cl games or none of the games.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> The derby is appealing, and there are no stand out CL ties tonight - but Liverpool are boring as fuck and this game has got 0-0 written all over it. The game earlier in the season sucked,* I think Rodwell got sent off for no reason early on* and Liverpool didn't look like scoring until Bellamy came on for Downing and then instantly linked up with Enrique to set up Carroll. Or maybe i'm thinking of a completely different game. Hmm.


No real reason? The guy could have ended Surez's player career with such a deadly tackle










The emotion from Suarez says it all :side:

As for today I'll watch it but it'll probably be a simple scoreline. As long as we get 3 points it can be boring as fuck for all i care.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah, think i'm gonna just watch Bayern. They're behind in the tie but Robben and Ribery ran riot and Gomez bagged a hat-trick at the weekend, so it should be a good, open game.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


>


If that absolute cock Dalglish wants Wenger dealt with by the FA for calling Suarez a diver, he just needs to look at examples like this.

I honestly can't believe how much respect I've lost for Dalglish this season. He's been nothing but an absolute cock, and then there's the crap job he's done. Maybe his attempts to look like a dick with his comments are deliberate to deflect away from the failure of a job he's done.

*Edit:* Also at 9 tonight, Nalbandian vs Tipsarevic at Indian Wells. My god, what do I do?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Is Gomez even fit to play?



WWE_TNA said:


> Imagine Valencia/Hazard league games and then switching to Nani/Young for europe or some sort of combination with those 4 :mark:


Don't forget Gaitan!

Fuck it, let's play: De Gea, Fabio, Rafael, Park, Giggs, Nani, Valencia, Young, Gaitan, Hazard & BEBE.

Merseyside derby will end 1-0 to Liverpool tbh.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It says a lot about Dalglish when even Blackburn fans think he's a cock.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> True but there is the season premiere of CSI and the *first instalment of the Masterchef final.*(Y)
> 
> I might be wrong but I'm pretty sure the derby will be a snoozefest. I've not been impressed with either side that much when they've been on TV this year.


I watched a series of that once, didn't like it much. The judges were pricks lol.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


>


:lmao Such a contrast. Mancini's confident fist pump and Platt going spastic in the background.


united_07 said:


> i'd laugh it fergie signed Gaitan as well, as he was heavily linked and has the same agent as many of the players, BUY ALL THE WINGERS!!












Seriously, just fuck the midfield altogether.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Who do Man Utd fans realistically want in the summer then? Unless anyone thinks they can give an accurate total, lets assume you have £30-50 million to spend.

Same question @ Pool fans.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Dunno who but just bring in a few. The midifeld does need looking at. Scholes is class and may stay on another year but he'll be gone soon. Cyborg Giggs is the same. Park is thrown in there and it's not fair on him, the guy isn't a centre midfielder and he struggles badly. This season's Carrick is brilliant, he's fine. Cleverley is fine but he might be made of glass, we'll see. Anderson....he can fuck off as far as I'm concerned. 5 years, flashes of good form in between far longer stretches of poor form and injury problems plus...






Rumours are that he's out for the season again after just coming back. Just piss off, sick of him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

This is about as realistic as i will get.

In two from Modric/Martinez/M'vila/Javi Garcia?
Hazard or James Rodriguez obviously.
And a defender maybe someone we have been linked to that brazilian fellar dede or benatia from udinese.

Out - Park (sadly), Ando (sadly), macheda, owen, kuzsczak



But i think fergie will mostly likely buy atleast 2 players from the prem, he likes having players with experience in this league.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Martinez is basically a defender now, though he looks like he could play anywhere. I'd love him at Barca, he's been linked a bit recently. Either him or Thiago Silva (+ Jordi Alba, obviously).

Should be a cluster of strikers for the PL clubs - Possibly Damiao, Remy, Higuain, Rossi, Nilmar, Podolski, Adebayor all available/getable. Pool, Arsenal and Chelsea all need one.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Who do Man Utd fans realistically want in the summer then? Unless anyone thinks they can give an accurate total, lets assume you have £30-50 million to spend.
> 
> Same question @ Pool fans.


1) Depends whose on the marker 2) depends who will want to come to us in the position we are in. Since we got Europe League we MAY be able to look more appealing than we was last year but event then all the big names will want either huge wages or champo league which we can't offer. Woudn't mind those rumors of Keita being true since we could do with another DM. Need another winger too incase downing doesn't come good. And another striker wouldn't go a miss either but dunno who.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> 1) Depends whose on the marker 2) depends who will want to come to us in the position we are in. Since we got Europe League we MAY be able to look more appealing than we was last year but event then all the big names will want either huge wages or champo league which we can't offer. Woudn't mind those rumors of Keita being true since we could do with another DM. Need another winger too incase downing doesn't come good. And another striker wouldn't go a miss either but dunno who.


Rossi maybe?

Keita has been linked a lot, but he's pretty much best mates with Pep and the Barca squad is pretty slim atm. I think the only player who might go in the summer will be Afellay, and maybe Adriano.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'm hoping we get a defensive midfielder and an attacking midfielder. I would love to see Kagawa come to Old Trafford or Modric but I can't see that happening. I'd love Martinez also. I also wouldn't mind one more defender, preferably a left back. Evra has been a liability for too long now and Fabio, despite being brilliant last season has hardly featured this season and is also one of those out injured often.

I can see Anderson going unfortunately. I know some United posters are fed up of him but I've always liked him. I can understand why people are just about sick of him though, he goes on a role, then his form drops and then he's injured for a long period of time. Why waste so much time on someone who never really makes an impact for you?

I can see Owen staying for one more season. Ferguson really likes Owen and has reiterated countless times he feels sorry for him when he plays well for us and then gets injured and is out for ages. I can see Fergie maybe giving him one more year.

Kuzsczak should definitely leave this summer. I'm hoping Park doesn't leave. He's a big game player and such an engine when on the pitch but this season, it just hasn't happened for him. He's also been played out of position too often and when he does play on the left of midfield, he has hardly made an impact but again, that can be down to the fact he's hardly played. I'm hoping he gets another season.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If we get Champions League, I've done the calculations (insert pic) and we have to spend around £250m to become a force. Yep, £200m. And that's not even taking into account management costs. I don't even think we can spend that with FFP being introduced.

If we finish outside the top 4, then we'll have to build more modestly.

Roman needs to give me a job. I'm serious.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Rossi maybe?
> 
> Keita has been linked a lot, but he's pretty much best mates with Pep and the Barca squad is pretty slim atm. I think the only player who might go in the summer will be Afellay, and maybe Adriano.


Considering how bad Villereal have been it's worth a shot. Could probably get him on a decent price too. 

Good point about Keita though Still even with his age I can see Pep maybe trying to phase him out a bit and bring in some of the younger guys but who knows.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Considering how bad Villereal have been it's worth a shot. Could probably get him on a decent price too.
> 
> Good point about Keita though Still even with his age I can see Pep maybe trying to phase him out a bit and bring in some of the younger guys but who knows.


Villareal need to sell, they already tried and failed to get rid of Nilmar. Reckon you could get him for around what you paid for Suarez.

Regarding Keita, i'm just going off what Pep said in the press, that one of the best things about the last 4 years was that he got to meet Seydou Keita.

After I posted that though, I found these:

Guardiola met with Keita two weeks ago, his advisers met with sports vice-president Bartomeu. The player wants more time to decide. [sport]

Man City, Man United, Liverpool and Milan approached Keita, but he doesn't want to talk now. New meeting with the club mid-April. [sport]

(Sport is sort of a local Catalan paper)



Joel said:


> If we get Champions League, I've done the calculations (insert pic) and we have to spend around £250m to become a force. Yep, £200m. And that's not even taking into account management costs. I don't even think we can spend that with FFP being introduced.
> 
> If we finish outside the top 4, then we'll have to build more modestly.
> 
> Roman needs to give me a job. I'm serious.


This might cheer you up a little... remember I said a few days ago that Daily Mail report about Mourinho saying he's going to sign a new contract was probably bogus? Turns out I was right. He never said that. Just a mis-translation/stupidity, iirc what he actually said was he shared the clubs ambitions. 

He did have to answer questions to the Madrid press and say he'll still be at the club regardless of what happens in the Moscow game - shows you how much pressure he's under really, that he has to talk about his future based on one game when he's so far ahead in the league. Even if he does stay next season, no doubt he gets the boot if he doesn't win it this year or next year. Still, I think he's off anyway.

The rumours on Revista were that Pep will re-sign tomorrow, and Mourinho will announce his future before the CL final (if he gets there).


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'd take keita he'd be cheaper than most him along with a more attacking cm would be a nice bit of business.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Who do Man Utd fans realistically want in the summer then? Unless anyone thinks they can give an accurate total, lets assume you have £30-50 million to spend.
> 
> Same question @ Pool fans.


The reported interest in Gaitan was lie James Ducker, Mark Ogden etc all say never was on & they got it wrong although still watching Benfica for Javi Garcia.

Areas that need looking at are imo RB, LB, CDM, CAM, LW. 

We have no natural RB in the side only one is Rafael but always injured which doesn’t help & playing CBs at RB isn’t going work over long haul so area need looked into. My Suggestion - Crystal Palace RB Nathaniel Clyne Age 20 (Free transfer in summer) 

LB - This area that I think needs just as much looking into as Midfield. I don’t trust Evra anymore attacking wise his great defending his poor & going backwards look like can’t be bothered defending anymore just gives up. Fabio is like Rafael the ideal replacement but his injury problems makes him hard to trust in that position over course of a season. I like Fryers from academy but deal runs out in summer & I don’t know if sign new deal with us but if does he cant come in just like that & replace Evra over course of season or move just like that without a PL loan before hand getting that experience & his actually CB I believe that can if needs by play LB. My Suggestion - Celtic LB Emilio Izaguirre age 25 (I don’t know fee 8M-10M maybe)

CDM - Hargo has never been replaced we have converted Carrick into a CDM but it takes away Carrick qualities in CM & said for awhile that gap between Midfield & CB is still very clear & not closed gotten bigger this KEY AREA more so in CL. This season in UCL our team has lacked a sitting CDM who can control tempo of games who sets up moves from deep while protecting back 4 its area that needs looking at Carrick 31 in July. Without 1 we won’t progress in CL imo. My Suggestion - A. Bilbao CM/CDM/CB Javi Martinez Age 22 (Transfer fee 30-355M) Although saying that Barca, MCFC & Real also want him so hard see us getting him so leaning towards Benfica CM/CDM Javi Garcia age 24 Transfer fee (17-20M maybe?)

The LW & CAM I think can be solved with 1 player the lack of creativity in side is pretty clear & not replaced Scholes of old back when played further forward in middle of pitch & LW area needs looking at Giggs cant go on forever & Nani doesn’t want play LW nor is he at best there & Young is good LW but in Europe his found out PL open style suits game & ours but when tight v deep back 4 in CL his cutting in then crossing doesn’t work out to well & much less space for him to operate in so hinders him & Park think off this summer. My Suggestion - Dortmund CAM Kagawa Age 23 (Transfer Fee 15-18M). His versatile so can play LW, RW & CAM also a very creative minded player.

Reason not included Gaitan is cos maybe Ducker Ogden etc are right & isn’t going to join us & just all a lie. And Hazard his type talent that going attract bidding war from every top club on planet when leaves Lille in summer & going fetch upwards of 30M+. He is special talent & sure when other club come calling SAF want to be included in that race for him but be surprised if he come to OT though not say not want him in Man Utd jersey I would be overjoyed if he did.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I don't think he's coming to Chelsea anyway, Seb. The position at City may be available once they fuck up the league and it gives Mourinho the chance to do what he loves the most - Arrive at a club when the foundations are solid and all that is needed is a few of his touches.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

get rid of berbatov, anderson, owen, kuzsczak and macheda


need to bring in a left back, alba is going to barca, but been linked to a few others

what i'd like its to see the likes of modric, hazard, muniain, martinez and a left back 8*D

more realistically this will happen : gaitan, rodwell, nathanial clyne


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What about Nuri Sahin? He's not going to be at Madrid for much longer, even Granero is above him in the pecking order. Good player, just not quick enough in attack for Madrid. Think he'll probably end up back at Dortmund, but you never know.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'd like to see possibly Affelay in the EPl, possibly at United or Spurs.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Villareal need to sell, they already tried and failed to get rid of Nilmar. Reckon you could get him for around what you paid for Suarez.
> 
> Regarding Keita, i'm just going off what Pep said in the press, that one of the best things about the last 4 years was that he got to meet Seydou Keita.
> 
> After I posted that though, I found these:
> 
> Guardiola met with Keita two weeks ago, his advisers met with sports vice-president Bartomeu. The player wants more time to decide. [sport]
> 
> Man City, Man United, Liverpool and Milan approached Keita, but he doesn't want to talk now. New meeting with the club mid-April. [sport]
> 
> (Sport is sort of a local Catalan paper)


Didn't realise they tried to sell Nilmar as well. But I guess when you look at the position they are in it's easy to see why. £20m seems like a very fair deal for him I'd say. Would happily go for him. 

As for Keita it seems like the guy is just weighing up his options before choosing what to do before the end of the season. He's not got much years left in him anyway so maybe he just wants one final challenge? I dunno but wouldn't mind him taking a shot down here at all.



JakeC_91 said:


> I'd like to see possibly Affelay in the EPl, possibly at United or Spurs.


If he does come here then I could see him going to Spurs over United.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Villareal need to sell, they already tried and failed to get rid of Nilmar. Reckon you could get him for around what you paid for Suarez.
> 
> Regarding Keita, i'm just going off what Pep said in the press, that one of the best things about the last 4 years was that he got to meet Seydou Keita.
> 
> After I posted that though, I found these:
> 
> Guardiola met with Keita two weeks ago, his advisers met with sports vice-president Bartomeu. The player wants more time to decide. [sport]
> 
> Man City, *Man United*, Liverpool and Milan approached Keita, but he doesn't want to talk now. New meeting with the club mid-April. [sport]
> 
> (Sport is sort of a local Catalan paper)


cant see that being true, when was the last time fergie signed someone who was 32?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> It says a lot about Dalglish when even Blackburn fans think he's a cock.


A massive cock! His attitude this season has been despicable from his ignorance towards the media when it's not warranted (Jeff Shreeves at OT the main example), the whole Suarez affair, the points comment yesterday and basically ignoring the fact he's not done a good job.



steamed hams said:


> I watched a series of that once, didn't like it much. The judges were pricks lol.


Only watched the last two so I don't have much comparison to the early ones but it's really good 90% of the time. It's the final this week where they get tested to the max in michelin star restaurants for a day. I enjoy cooking & experimenting with food now so I enjoy it.

Everton team looks exciting!! Verdasco/Del Potro & Masterchef it is.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Look i honestly have a hard time saying who would realistically want to join us. I have a list a mile long of who i'd like but without CL football and without looking like we will get close any time soon () then i'd question who would want to come.

What we need - Striker, 2 wingers, 1 creative midfielder, any holding/defensive mid better than Spearing (aka anyone) for backup for Lucas.

The frustrating thing for me is just how much money we've wasted on poor transfers and not replacing quality with quality. Selling Alonso was fucking retarded. 35 mil on a fucking donkey in Carroll, 20 mil on Downing, signing Jovanovic, Konchesky, Poulsen, Aquilani, Kyrgiakos, the list goes on and on.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'm still amazed that we were willing to sell alonso a season earlier simply to get :barry


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Alonso wanted out so you can understand why they let him go. Saying that, Modric by & large has been terrific despite wanting out. You run the risk if you keep a player who so desperately wants out and in Xabi's case he wanted to go home. It's hard not to deny him that.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

For every Reina or Torres we buy, we get 5 or 6 Voronin's :hmm:

^ I'd Levy him for sure :side: tbh what i mean by selling him was retarded is that we didn't replace that quality.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> For every Reina or Torres we buy, we get 5 or 6 Voronin's :hmm:


You say that like it's a bad thing! At least Voronin was free, as was Jovanovic. Whoever sanctioned his wages needs shooting!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

How much did you guys sell Alonso and Masch for?

Edit: Alonso had been a great servant for Liverpool, so I think they did the right thing in accepting his wishes. Chances to join Madrid don't come around every day.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I forgot about Lucas Barrios, could see Pool going for him at the end of the season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> How much did you guys sell Alonso and Masch for?



I believe we got around £50m in total for both guys. Something like £30m for Alonso and £20m for Javier


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> How much did you guys sell Alonso and Masch for?
> 
> Edit: Alonso had been a great servant for Liverpool, so I think they did the right thing in accepting his wishes. Chances to join Madrid don't come around every day.


30 for Alonso and 17 for Mascherano iirc. I don't blame him for wanting to go home or join Madrid, just we should have replaced him. 

i'd love Barrios tbh.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

You son of a bitch ball, why won't you go home? Are you too good for your home? ANSWER ME.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> I forgot about Lucas Barrios, could see Pool going for him at the end of the season.


Forgot about Barrios and he'd only cost like £15m bargain buy. 

Don't think anyone blames alonso for leaving. He basically stayed for an extra season knowing deep down Rafa didnt want him. Like Rush said though we really should have replaced him.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

STEVIE G, LEADER OF MEN. Get in son, 1-0 up. 400th game for us. That goal was a long time coming.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I:mark: for that Stevie goal. Beautiful stuff. Exactly what we needed. Hopefully we dont get complacent.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I:mark: for that Stevie goal. Beautiful stuff. Exactly what we needed. *Hopefully we dont get complacent.*


I'm sure Kenny's played FM. He knows what team talk to use :troll


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

STEVIE FUCKING G. Beautiful.

Playing well, hopefully we keep it up.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

STEVIE :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:suarez1


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

STEVIE G. What a legend,


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

<3 Stevie.

Shame considering 4th spot is do far away.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Sunderland to win Saturday, FUNK YEAH :troll


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> How much did you guys sell Alonso and Masch for?


They made a small loss on Masch somehow.




Seb said:


> Who do Man Utd fans realistically want in the summer then? Unless anyone thinks they can give an accurate total, lets assume you have £30-50 million to spend.


We need two in the middle (shocking news, I know) and probably defensive cover for fullback. So while I could and want to say Götze, it doesn't leave us with much money for other transfers. Unless there's some decent players to be had on a free. Which I doubt. No idea what great DMs are even around at the moment, they're all being converted to centre backs. :<


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

STEVIE G. 3-0. woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Just going to be doing this all day


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

STEVEN GERRARD!!!!! Hat Trick on his 400th appearance. Take a fucking bow son :mark:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

SUPER STEVIE

Watched 94 minutes of live football tonight and saw 10 goals :mark:

Dalglish making a tool of himself in the post match interview again fpalm


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

@Seb

What did the tit say?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It went something along the lines of:

"Kenny, you must've been particularly impressed with some of the link up play between Gerrard and Luis Suarez tonight."

"No, not really. They played like that against Arsenal too."

"Gerrard didn't play against Arsenal though, Kenny."

Another attempt at trying to make Shreeves look stupid/small, another embarrassing failure (just like at Old Trafford).


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yea, he is awfully bitter about something.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

You can't blame Kenny for being unhappy, though. Their local hero/captain may have just scored a hat trick against their rivals, but early reports on Twitter are indicating they didn't sign any new kit deals tonight.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> It went something along the lines of:
> 
> "Kenny, you must've been particularly impressed with some of the link up play between Gerrard and Luis Suarez tonight."
> 
> *"No, not really. They played like that against Arsenal too."
> 
> "Gerrard didn't play against Arsenal though, Kenny."*
> 
> Another attempt at trying to make Shreeves look stupid/small, another embarrassing failure (just like at Old Trafford).



What a fucking knob! :lmao


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

David Moyes is a cunt. I said as soon as I saw that pathetic line-up we were going to lose, and what happened? Pack your bags you ginger useless fucking prick, humiliated by Gerrard, all because of you. Cunt. Well played Liverpool. Fully deserved arse fucking of us.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EFC Bronco said:


> David Moyes is a cunt. I said as soon as I saw that pathetic line-up we were going to lose, and what happened? Pack your bags you ginger useless fucking prick, humiliated by Gerrard, all because of you. Cunt. Well played Liverpool. Fully deserved arse fucking of us.


useless? yeah over achieving with no money for 10 years = useless. one of the best managers in the premiership.

overreaction is an understatement.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



W.4.E said:


> useless? yeah over achieving with no money for 10 years = useless. one of the best managers in the premiership.
> 
> overreaction is an understatement.


He's had a good team available to him most of that time, granted getting us 4th was a fucking miracle, aside from that he's fucking ridiculous. Dropping our best defender against Liverpool? He needs to fuck off. Maybe he can make a shit team good, but he'll never be "one of the best in the premiership". Fucking livid, doubt I'll ever forgive him for last night.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah you are overreacting a bit I'd say EFC. Every manager messes up their tatics once in a while it's just how it goes. He's still easily one of the bettter managers in the league. Another Manager with that Everton squad would probably have them in the bottom half of the table season after season 

Frankly getting rid of him is the last thing Everton should do.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Last night wasn't even the first time though, it's probably the worst instance of him fucking up, but this season we've lost at home against some awful teams: QPR, Stoke (not awful, but definitely a team we should be beating), Bolton etc. not to mention the games we've drawn. He needs to fuck off, time after time his tactics have let us down. He's too defensive, even when playing 2 strikers last night, he puts one of them on the wing, and ends up with about 8 players playing in defence. Tactically naive, shite, and to boot, the Everton official site have got his fucking smug grid all over the website because today is his 10th anniversary.

Twat.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Foreshadowed said:


> I'm hoping we get a defensive midfielder and an attacking midfielder. I would love to see Kagawa come to Old Trafford or Modric but I can't see that happening. I'd love Martinez also. I also wouldn't mind one more defender, preferably a left back. Evra has been a liability for too long now and Fabio, despite being brilliant last season has hardly featured this season and is also one of those out injured often.
> 
> I can see Anderson going unfortunately. I know some United posters are fed up of him but I've always liked him. I can understand why people are just about sick of him though, he goes on a role, then his form drops and then he's injured for a long period of time. Why waste so much time on someone who never really makes an impact for you?
> 
> I can see Owen staying for one more season. Ferguson really likes Owen and has reiterated countless times he feels sorry for him when he plays well for us and then gets injured and is out for ages. I can see Fergie maybe giving him one more year.
> 
> Kuzsczak should definitely leave this summer. I'm hoping Park doesn't leave. He's a big game player and such an engine when on the pitch but this season, it just hasn't happened for him. He's also been played out of position too often and when he does play on the left of midfield, he has hardly made an impact but again, that can be down to the fact he's hardly played. I'm hoping he gets another season.


I couldn't agree more with this. We're set at striker and should be for a long time. Martinez would be absolutely ideal, he can be a world class defensive midfielder, so perfect for the PL too, I know he's played at CB lately, but I've seen his ability going forward, he's too good to be played there.

The links to Hazard are exciting, but I can't see where he fits in our starting 11 without Nani/Welbeck/Chicharito. I'd honeslty love Kagawa/Gotze/Eriksen or better than that I'd go after the guy I was desperate for this time last season - Nuri Sahin, not getting a chance at all with Madrid, could be available.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Oh and one last thing, before I go to bed, we start with 2 strikers on the pitch, then after we're 2-0 down we have 1 striker on the pitch. Need I say more?

#Moyesout


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Everton fans are being ridiculous calling for Moyes' head. Few teams with his resources, where he has to sell to buy, would struggle to survive. Moyes is quality, I hope he goes to Spurs next season. He's more concerned about the FA cup anyways, a very winnable competition.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EFC Bronco said:


> David Moyes is a cunt. I said as soon as I saw that pathetic line-up we were going to lose, and what happened? Pack your bags you ginger useless fucking prick, humiliated by Gerrard, all because of you. Cunt. Well played Liverpool. Fully deserved arse fucking of us.












Moyes can stay for as long as he wants imo :suarez1


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EFC Bronco said:


> Last night wasn't even the first time though, it's probably the worst instance of him fucking up, but this season we've lost at home against some awful teams: QPR, Stoke (not awful, but definitely a team we should be beating), Bolton etc. not to mention the games we've drawn. He needs to fuck off, time after time his tactics have let us down. He's too defensive, even when playing 2 strikers last night, he puts one of them on the wing, and ends up with about 8 players playing in defence. Tactically naive, shite, and to boot, the Everton official site have got his fucking smug grid all over the website because today is his 10th anniversary.
> 
> Twat.


And yet your still sitting 9th in the league with a realistic potential of finishing at least 8th. If it wasn't for Newcastle's surprisingly good season you may have been 7th. For someone with the squad he has who doesn't get much chance to splash the cash he's done a great consistant job with Everton over the years. I honestly can't think of any better managers who would do well consistently with that squad who would be within Everton's reach. Plus I'm pretty damn sure all the big clubs have fucked up against sides they should have beaten.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

just found out costel jessica parker signed a permanent deal in the 3 mil range for us and is the hearing child of 2 deaf parents.

the more you know.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> anything other than us coming out absolutely fired up with leave me filthy with the team. should come out and try to play chelsea off the park. chasing now, send a message.


I really hope so because that would suck as far as the title race goes. It would help us too because Chelsea usually finish strong. I just feel City will fuck this up though.




Joel said:


> If we get Champions League, I've done the calculations (insert pic) and we have to spend around £250m to become a force. Yep, £200m. And that's not even taking into account management costs. I don't even think we can spend that with FFP being introduced.
> 
> If we finish outside the top 4, then we'll have to build more modestly.
> 
> Roman needs to give me a job. I'm serious.


You will be reporting directly to Frank Lampard and John Terry. Anything you propose may be overruled by the Holy Quad of Lampard, Terry, Drogba, and Cole. Are you willing to take the job?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> You will be reporting directly to Frank Lampard and John Terry. Anything you propose may be overruled by the Holy Quad of Lampard, Terry, Drogba, and Cole. Are you willing to take the job?


Will just bide my time, wait to his daughter turns 16 (if she isn't already, idk) and then sleep my way to power. Look at the WWE; it works. Look at Pato; it works.

I'm starting to doubt City winning the title now. They will beat us, but fuck, I can see United retaining it and Mancini getting the boot.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

1 loss and suddenly it's all over. hilarious outlook. united wont win all their games. they might have an easy run, but most of their games are against relegation candidates, who always step up their game right now to avoid relegation. they'll drop points and we will too. to be 1 point behind and have the sky falling is so bad (bluemoon in particular is reaching rawk levels of conspiracy bullshit).

if mancini gets sacked if we dont win the title the board will face absolute mutiny from the fans.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

15th April, Heskey goes to Old Trafford to make Man Utd crumble.

:hesk2


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> 1 loss and suddenly it's all over. hilarious outlook. united wont win all their games. they might have an easy run, but most of their games are against relegation candidates, who always step up their game right now to avoid relegation. they'll drop points and we will too. to be 1 point behind and have the sky falling is so bad (bluemoon in particular is reaching rawk levels of conspiracy bullshit).
> 
> if mancini gets sacked if we dont win the title the board will face absolute mutiny from the fans.


The Swansea game was the start of your tough run in and you failed straight away. Add the fact that you don't have Kompany available right now, who is your best defender by some distance, I think the doubt around City is valid. Not many of your players in the squad have won a title before. They don't have the experience of a title run in and now you're chasing rather than leading against the best team in this situation.

Yes, both teams will drop points, but I see City dropping more, unfortunately.

Regarding sacking Mancini, at first the fans will be angry, but after a couple of weeks it'll be forgotten. It's the way football works.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Will just bide my time, wait to his daughter turns 16 (if she isn't already, idk) and then sleep my way to power. Look at the WWE; it works. Look at Pato; it works.
> 
> I'm starting to doubt City winning the title now. They will beat us, but fuck, I can see United retaining it and Mancini getting the boot.


I don't think anybody stands a chance at Ramon's daughter as long as Lady Killer, John Terry is around. :terry

As for the title race, well, you better hope City wins it because if they don't, that could pave way for this certain "Special One." We may as well kiss the league goodbye for the next three seasons with the players City have and the funds available to him.




Mr. Snrub said:


> 1 loss and suddenly it's all over. hilarious outlook. united wont win all their games. they might have an easy run, but most of their games are against relegation candidates, who always step up their game right now to avoid relegation. they'll drop points and we will too. to be 1 point behind and have the sky falling is so bad (bluemoon in particular is reaching rawk levels of conspiracy bullshit).
> 
> if mancini gets sacked if we dont win the title the board will face absolute mutiny from the fans.


The teams battling relegation are warming those spots for the simple reason of being poor throughout the campaign. I would rather fear a string of matches that has Chelsea and Arsenal. Yes, it is very difficult to play the relegation battlers during this stage of the season. I expect ManU to drop points too. In fact, I expect them to drop points against Wolves this weekend. None the less, City are also playing top-4 relegation battlers!

At the end, the major difference is the experience ManU have of grinding these results and clinging on until the end. City is new to this challenge and that is what eventually decides the winner at the very end of the season. The team City has is one of the best in Europe. It's that good, while ManU have such an average squad and with that squad, somehow, ManU is still flying high. It's incredible. SAF won't throw this away. The situation may arise where City will have to win all their games to capture the League now.

I want City to win it because I like Aguero a lot. If they don't--I know you will disagree--I'll have to blame the manager because if you can't win with THAT team and ONLY the League to play for all along, except for the earlier stages of the CL, you have to blame the manager. It's the manager's incompetence.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Italian press are reporting that United are going to offer £19-20m for Eriksen and some guy called Viktor Fischer from Ajax. Strange the Italian press would be reporting on stuff not even from Italy, but i doubt its true


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Do we even have that sort of money ?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










:suarez2


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i prefer this










or this


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> The teams battling relegation are warming those spots for the simple reason of being poor throughout the campaign. I would rather fear a string of matches that has Chelsea and Arsenal. Yes, it is very difficult to play the relegation battlers during this stage of the season. I expect ManU to drop points too. *In fact, I expect them to drop points against Wolves this weekend.* None the less, City are also playing top-4 relegation battlers!


No chance. The way Wolves played against us at the weekend, and at Fulham the week before, they'll have to raise their game an unbelievable level to even cope with United. If we can outplay Wolves at Molineux, I fear for what United are going to do to them now they're top of the league. 

This is the stage of the season where they kick into gear. City have every right to be worried but there's no need for the overreaction that's gone on since Sunday.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Just a shame Kenny prefers this











8*D


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11667/7595211/Valencia-back-for-United


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Will just bide my time, wait to his daughter *turns 16* (if she isn't already, idk) and then sleep my way to power. Look at the WWE; it works. Look at Pato; it works.


yup shes 19...Not the greatest looker tho

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...daughter-Anna-loves-shopping-Topshop-H-M.html


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ferguson just said this about berbatov



> "He could play tomorrow but I have good options with front players. His contract situation is we will be taking up the renewal option on the contract, but having had chats with him, he wants to get first team football and we need to consider that at the end of the season. At the moment he remains at United. I'd listen to what he says. I think he's concerned he isn't getting enough first-team football but it's difficult



best thing for him is to leave really, rooney, welbeck and hernandez are all above him, and he isnt really a impact player from the bench


also he was asked if United were interested in any Bilbao players



> "There are several players in this present team for Bilbao who are going to do well. They're young and you can see there is progress there for them. Some clubs may come in for them and they may want to move. I expect maybe two or three will be in the national team soon. It's up to them what their ambitions are after that."


muniain and martinez please :mark:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

LMA survey:



> Which Premier League manager has impressed you the most this season? 1 Brendan Rodgers 47%, 2 Paul Lambert 40%, 3 Roberto Mancini 6%, 4 Steve Kean 6%
> 
> Who has been the signing of the season so far in the Premier League? 1 Demba Ba 56%, 2 Phil Jones 13%, 3 Scott Parker 13%, 4 Sebastian Larsson 6%, 5 Juan Mata 6%, 6 Craig Bellamy 6%
> 
> Which current Premier League players do you rate as the best in each position?
> 
> Goalkeeper 1 Joe Hart 69%, 2 Pepe Reina 13%, 3 Brad Friedel 6%, 4 Shay Given 6%, 5 Tim Krul 6%
> 
> Defender 1 Vincent Kompany 88%, 2 John Terry 6%, 3 Thomas Vermaelen 6%
> 
> Midfielder 1 David Silva 31%, 2 Yaya Touré 25%, 3 Leon Britton 13%, 4 Scott Parker 6%, 5 Gareth Bale 6%, 6 Moussa Dembélé 6%, 7 Ramires 6%, 8 Luka Modric 6%
> 
> Forward/striker 1 Robin van Persie 25%, 2 Sergio Agüero 19%, 3 Demba Ba 19%, 4 Luis Suárez 13%, 5 Wayne Rooney 13%, 6 David Silva 6%, 7 Gareth Bale 6%
> 
> Who has been the best young player in the Premier League this season? 1 Phil Jones 31%, 2 Daniel Sturridge 25%, 3 Kyle Walker 25%, 4 Oriel Romeu 6%, 5 Scott Sinclair 6%, 6 Chris Smalling 6%
> 
> Who will win the Premier League? 1 Manchester City 67%, 2 Manchester United 33%
> 
> Which player do you think has been most influential in the Premier Leagues's 20 years? 1 Ryan Giggs 50%, 2 Eric Cantona 13%, 3 Paul Scholes 13%, 4 Alan Shearer 13%, 5 Thierry Henry 6%, 6 Cristiano Ronaldo 6%
> 
> Other than your own ground, which stadium/fans create the best atmosphere? 1 Liverpool (Anfield) 50%, 2 Stoke City (Britannia Stadium), 3 Newcastle United (St James' Park) 4 Everton (Goodison Park) 7%, 5 Tottenham Hotspur (White Hart Lane) 7%


Some strange choices here, especially Most Impressive Manager - Pardew didn't get a single vote, but Steve Kean is the joint third most impressive manager this season according to his peers :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Irish Jet said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11667/7595211/Valencia-back-for-United


Well, that's the league wrapped up.

Sounds like Berbs is off in the summer.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Tactical mastermind. :kean


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*






:lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Serves him right. He's always abusing it, so it's about time it struck back :side:

One of those guys has a fantastic laugh, btw.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










To that eriksen thing. Good little player but i'd prefer money to be spent elsewhere.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I know the topic has moved on, but the Moyes love in on here still baffles me. He's good at finding rough diamonds, such as Cahill and Lescunt, however when he's given £22m for the latter, he spunks half of it on Diniyar Bilyafuckingletdinov! Yesterday was no ordinary game, we had a chance to go above Liverpool with the same games played, but he bottled it, like he ALWAYS does at Anfield. He's a cunt, the quote "I'd have taken 2 points from Spurs and Liverpool but we got 3" sums him up. Even if we win the FA Cup this season, which I doubt after team selections like that fucking joke last night, I'll still never trust his judgement. He's the 12th highest paid manager in the world, yet he's fucking clueless.

Again, #Moyesout


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Because Anfield's an easy place to go


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Irish Jet said:


> Because Anfield's an easy place to go


He has a point to me moyes put a team out to get beat yesterday and had the fa cup in mind. Anfield isn't an easy place but they rarely thrash teams anymore, that said i still really like moyes.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

FA Cup is a winnable competition for Everton, why wouldn't that be the priority?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

if i was an everton fan or even as a united fan beating pool at anfield and going above them would be my priority, they have some good players and a good enough team to beat sunderland with whoever moyes puts out.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Irish Jet said:


> Because Anfield's an easy place to go


I didn't say it was, it's certainly not so difficult that we should have gone 13 years there without a win. Yes maybe winning the FA Cup should be our priority, but we're a good enough team to be able to beat Sunderland without having to rest players. Bottom line is he bottled it last night, the line up was a disgrace, his substitutions were a disgrace (change from having 2 strikers on when you're 2-0 down to having 1 on his own? Is he fucking serious?), and his general management for a while now has been completely unacceptable. He needs to go.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> if i was an everton fan or even as a united fan beating pool at anfield and going above them would be my priority, they have some good players and a good enough team to beat sunderland with whoever moyes puts out.


Case in point, thank you very much.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Liverpool have lost at home once this season, even a team like United have won at Anfield in years.

Derby feelings aside, the realistic call was made. Now if you get knocked out of the FA Cup, then you can complain, but that was a difficult game which you were never likely to win, also not like it's a top 4 push or relegation battle, Everton are probably going for a comfortable mid table finish.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Irish Jet said:


> Liverpool have lost at home once this season, even a team like United have won at Anfield in years.
> 
> Derby feelings aside, the realistic call was made. Now if you get knocked out of the FA Cup, then you can complain, but that was a difficult game which you were never likely to win, also not like it's a top 4 push or relegation battle, *Everton are probably going for a comfortable mid table finish.*


Everything that is wrong with Moyes. No ambition whatsoever. Sets out not to lose games rather than to try and win them, no matter who we're playing. I think the season after we finished 5th and got to the Cup final, he was asked what his pre season targets were, he said "to stay up, 40 points is our target", not "we want to break the top 4 this season" or "to actually win the cup this time", no. We want to stay up. I don't know how many times I'll have to say it to get my point across, but Moyes is hopeless, and as a United fan I'd be fucking terrified of having him as your new manager. That said, he's no where near good enough to be United manager, or Spurs manager. He's good at making shit teams good, he's shit at making good teams great. He's a bottler and a shithouse.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EFC Bronco said:


> Everything that is wrong with Moyes. No ambition whatsoever. Sets out not to lose games rather than to try and win them, no matter who we're playing. I think the season after we finished 5th and got to the Cup final, he was asked what his pre season targets were, he said "to stay up, 40 points is our target", not "we want to break the top 4 this season" or "to actually win the cup this time", no. We want to stay up. I don't know how many times I'll have to say it to get my point across, but Moyes is hopeless, and as a United fan I'd be fucking terrified of having him as your new manager. That said, he's no where near good enough to be United manager, or Spurs manager. He's good at making shit teams good, he's shit at making good teams great. He's a bottler and a shithouse.


Don't hold back. Say what you really think!

Poor Moyesy. I feel for the guy because he's done a great job to take Everton where they are but I can see both sides of it.

*Edit:*



Seb said:


> LMA survey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Premier League manager has impressed you the most this season? 1 Brendan Rodgers 47%, 2 Paul Lambert 40%, 3 Roberto Mancini 6%, *4 Steve Kean 6%*
Click to expand...

*WTF?*

That guy has some serious powers of persuasion or manipulation as we've seen it but that is a fucking joke.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Next week against Everton, I don't fancy us at all... Hope that changes by kick-off time.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Best in the world coming back for City. Title race over.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



haribo said:


> :suarez2


Little cunt he is. Absolutely pathetic.

Not surprised to see Berbatov likely to leave at seasons end. Poor guy's stuck as 4th choice and deserves better.

Valencia returning is :mark:


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

if chelsea play like that against city like the did against napoli, I can see them getting a result. cant look past united for the title at the moment


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea need to sell Ramires. He's the most pointless Brazilian since SuBo got her cunt waxed.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Chelsea need to sell Ramires. He's the most pointless *Brazilian since SuBo got her cunt waxed.*


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Essentially the last 6 times we haven't included Carroll in the starting lineup we have failed to win:

Sunderland
Arsenal
Man United
Man City
Stoke
Wigan
W0 D3 L3 Total goals: 4

If you compare that to the last 6 with Carroll:

Everton
Cardiff
Brighton
Tottenham
Wolves
Man United
W4 D2 L0 Total goals: 16 (1 in extra time)


:jordan3


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Berbatov does deserve better but it's understandable that he's not getting games. Welbeck is one of the best prospects we've had at the club in a long time.


----------



## Ronsterno1

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Chelsea need to sell Ramires. He's the most pointless Brazilian since SuBo got her cunt waxed.


Ramires is an absolute workhorse, no way should we sell him. Meireles/Essien/Mikel yeh they can go, but Ramires has to stay.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Why would you sell Essien? 

I think he's a key player for Chelsea.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Destiny said:


> Essentially the last 6 times we haven't included Carroll in the starting lineup we have failed to win:
> 
> Sunderland
> Arsenal
> Man United
> Man City
> Stoke
> Wigan
> W0 D3 L3 Total goals: 4
> 
> If you compare that to the last 6 with Carroll:
> 
> Everton
> Cardiff
> Brighton
> Tottenham
> Wolves
> Man United
> W4 D2 L0 Total goals: 16 (1 in extra time)
> 
> 
> :jordan3


yeah but look at that first group of teams compared to the trash in the 2nd lot (bar United and Spurs). We should be beating championship teams no matter who is up front.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Essien is clearly not the player he once was, knee injuries have done him in. He used to be the most powerful midifelder around, yesterday he was going into 50/50 balls and looking very weak in tackles.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Irish Jet said:


> Essien is clearly not the player he once was, knee injuries have done him in. He used to be the most powerful midifelder around, yesterday he was going into 50/50 balls and looking very weak in tackles.


He wasnt as good in the first half, but more than made up for it in the second with some solid workrate and interceptions, even dropping in as CB for the injured Luiz

Plus, in all the game before this one he's been arguably our best midfielder. He's not the same guy who dominated before, but hes still a very good player

And Ramires is probably one of our best prospects. If he just improves his shooting and finishing he can become immense for us


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Was good to see Torres looking confident last night taking players on and shooting from distance. Just a real shame he didn't put away that chance when he got past the keeper.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Chelsea need to sell Ramires. He's the most pointless Brazilian since SuBo got her cunt waxed.




He's been a beast this season, probably Chelsea's best midfielder. The ball for the first goal last night was tremendous and he's scored a fair few too compared to his previous seasons. Someone needs their eyes or head testing.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Chelsea need to sell Ramires. *He's the most pointless Brazilian since SuBo got her cunt waxed*.


:lol :lol :lol

Incredible.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

He's definitely some sort of Chelsea troll, look at some of his other posts then ignore him. If not for the reason that Double Decker's are fucking rank.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:argh:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Stylish and hip . But it's just a fucking top.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> :argh:


ANOTHER home kit....Its safe too say i will NOT buy this one!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Chelsea need to sell Ramires. He's the most pointless Brazilian since SuBo got her cunt waxed.












I honestly don't get why anyone would sell Ramires. The guy's been a beast all season. 



united_07 said:


> :argh:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

all doubledecker does is say chelsea is a massive club. over and over and over

its pretty annoying


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lolsellramires. he's a class midfielder.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Don't see what you see in Ramires, he isn't composed enough on the ball, he panics far to often and he is really clumsy.

He's a workhorse, yeah, he runs about alot, pay me £80k a week and I'll do just as good a job. The fact that he has been keeping Lampard out of the team the majority of the season is a joke, Frank is a 15 goals a season guarantee from midfield.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

He sent a beautiful cross vs Napoli to Drogs, played in three different positions during the game, stayed running for an entire 120 minutes, his surging runs often revive the team, we ALWAYS play better with him on, defenders panic when they see him and he often wins us free kicks and penalties, and he's even getting good at play technically now

Work on his shots and he'll be amazing. He's currently our best midfielder and one of the best overall players


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Don't see what you see in Ramires, he isn't composed enough on the ball, he panics far to often and he is really clumsy.
> 
> He's a workhorse, yeah, he runs about alot, pay me £80k a week and I'll do just as good a job. The fact that he has been keeping Lampard out of the team the majority of the season is a joke, Frank is a 15 goals a season guarantee from midfield.


i didnt know meireles was a brazilian


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> i didnt know meireles was a brazilian


Meireles, a workhorse?

:kobe


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Don't see what you see in Ramires, he isn't composed enough on the ball, he panics far to often and he is really clumsy.
> 
> He's a workhorse, yeah, he runs about alot, pay me £80k a week and I'll do just as good a job. The fact that he has been keeping Lampard out of the team the majority of the season is a joke, Frank is a 15 goals a season guarantee from midfield.


:hesk1



Mr. Snrub said:


> i didnt know meireles was a brazilian


:busta


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

he's got plenty of time now to persue his hobbies.

until inter hire him.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Meireles, a workhorse?
> 
> :kobe


Hasn't Mereiles run more than any other premiership player in this year's champions league? Hardly lazy.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Henry Hill said:


> Hasn't Mereiles run more than any other premiership player in this year's champions league? Hardly lazy.


Most of that was spent running away from Lavezzi.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Don't see what you see in Ramires, he isn't composed enough on the ball, he panics far to often and he is really clumsy.
> 
> He's a workhorse, yeah, he runs about alot, pay me £80k a week and I'll do just as good a job. The fact that he has been keeping Lampard out of the team the majority of the season is a joke, Frank is a 15 goals a season guarantee from midfield.


:shaq

Lamps is still got it but he isn't gonna be around forever May as well start building Ramires (whose been boss) from now.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea's problems are clearly in defence and one good performance from the collective back four on Wednesday Night does nothing to change that. They've been a liability all season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Have seen holes created by bombs smaller than the gaping one in united's midfield, that is all.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Henry Hill said:


> Chelsea's problems are clearly in defence and one good performance from the collective back four on Wednesday Night does nothing to change that. They've been a liability all season.


Absolutely. Luiz was very good, but has been generally poor all season. Terry has been caught out far too many times this season, Cole hasn't been up to his best, and RB is still very much a problem position. However, there is still ability. People, naturally, always look at the personnel in defence, rather than the system they are playing in. A lot of their deficiencies were noted because AVB played a system alien to the defenders, you have to stick to what they know when they are that experienced. If you want to instil a new philosophy it takes years, and to mould young players for a designated role. Not to try and get Terry playing like Pique.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

looking forward to the FAYC semi final tonight, United vs Chelsea, its on ITV4 if anyone is interested. Just a pity that one of the most promising players, januzaj, is injured. But look out for Jack Barmby and Mats Daehli.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Personally I think Ivanovic is, and always has been, awesome. His crosses suck but the SOB has great shooting ability, great runs, and is basically a brick wall in the back

JT when he isnt falling down is great, and when Luiz is acting sane he's a fantastic too. And Cole is Cole

Only conceding one goal in the three last games aint half bad either


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> Personally I think Ivanovic is, and always has been, awesome. His crosses suck but the SOB has great shooting ability, great runs, and is basically a brick wall in the back
> 
> JT when he isnt falling down is great, and when Luiz is acting sane he's a fantastic too. And Cole is Cole
> 
> Only conceding one goal in the three last games aint half bad either


You shouldn't expect to be conceding against Birmingham and Stoke, especially at home against a mid table team with 10 men for over an hour. It's not impressive but it is some progress at least.

As for Meireles, he's more of a work-donkey than a workhorse.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea need to stop signging our players then making them shit. Even torres was getting back to form and scoring before they signed him :side: 

As for Chelseas defence it's basically been Invanovic and cole keeping them good at the back all season. Terry been's ok but messes up to much. Luiz has been gash and shown more promise as a midfielder and Bosingwa has been bosingwa. When Luiz get's his head down and concentrates like he did against Napoli he shows why Chelsea paid £20m odd for him. He just needs to do it more.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If chelsea get something from city next week (please fucking do) the race for 3rd and 4th gets intresting again, would anyone be suprised if chelsea ended up with 3rd, arsenal 4th and spurs 5th? 

Big ask for chelsea like with them having to play city, cl, pool, gunners and spurs from now till the end of the season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Arsenal (RVP) 3rd, Chelsea 4th Spurs 5th sounds more plausable for me right now.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We'll get third, man. Trust. We'll lose to City and then not lose another game in the Premier League. Arsenal will finish fourth. Spurs don't have the bottle to hold on.

I'm praying Lukaku, Bertrand and Romeu get a start on Sunday. Play 4-4-2 with a midfield diamond actually. That way both Lukaku and Torres can start.

Edit: Actually, fuck Torres. Go with this:

Turnbull
Bosingwa Cahill Luiz Bertrand
Romeu Mikel
Kalou Meireles Malouda
Lukaku​


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

You won't lose to city dammit.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










DiMatteo smiley please.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We will lose to City, WWE_TNA.

Good finish by Affane to put Chelsea one up in the semi at Old Trafford. Good work from Piazon.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Not watching the game yet (sky+) but i hear it could get bad for the young lads, chelsea been much better?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Been pretty even since the goal, but yeah, we dominated up till the goal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

United have got a very young team, 8 of which are schoolboys, while chelsea have got the likes of lucas paizon, so it was always going to be difficult. Also apparently januzaj has had to have a knee operation so he is out for the rest of the reason, which is a shame


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

feruz is only 16 though and he's causing all sorts of problems

feruz and piazon, theyre gonna be huge in the future


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Blackett has a fucking rocket of a left foot.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

pretty good crowd for a youth game

any words on patrick bramford? that lad we bought last time?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Both United and Chelsea's youth team look very good.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

@redeadening: Played for Forest in the Youth Cup before he joined us, so is ineligible.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

could of had andreas pereira playing, all the big teams in europe wanted him, if it wasnt for a fuck up in the paperwork when he signed


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> @redeadening: Played for Forest in the Youth Cup before he joined us, so is ineligible.


i see. but how is he? i keep hearing how he cant stop scoring for the reserves

dayyyyyyyymn. feruz looks like a midget out there. the anti lukaku :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Really like the look of barmby, daehli and blackett.



Rooney missing for wolves game? fucking hell please let nani and val be back.

I bet rio won't play aswell.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> i see. but how is he? i keep hearing how he cant stop scoring for the reserves
> 
> dayyyyyyyymn. feruz looks like a midget out there. the anti lukaku :lmao


Remember him scoring on his debut, but can't say much else, as I haven't really been following anything from the reserves this season, unless Lukaku has been playing.

Good first half. Hopefully they can get another goal in the second half.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Is that freuz guy the one celtic fans went crazy about when he left them for chelsea.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Is that freuz guy the one celtic fans went crazy about when he left them for chelsea.


Aye. Good little player he is.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Really like the look of barmby, *daehli* and blackett.


yeah he is the sort of player the first team need at the moment, if only he was a few year older, similar to a modric type player


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

God damn, feruz is insane. hell of a shot

and what a celebration :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

chelsea player called Nortei Nortey :lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> chelsea player called Nortei Nortey :lol


Haha, that's nuts. Missed most of the second half. How were both goals?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

english football really has gone downhill

so many nonwhite kids :suarez2

united goal was a result of a horrible clearance and corner defending, chelsea goal was a great feruz goal after dispossessing united


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Haha, that's nuts. Missed most of the second half. How were both goals?


united's goal was from a lucky break after the ball hit a chelsea player and dropped straight to wilson who slotted past the keeper

Chelsea's goal was good, that feruz from probably around 25 yards bottom corner

quinton fortune is a shit pundit, last night on the MUTV phone in after the match a caller rang in saying united should buy Javi Martinez, fortune replied by saying 'who does he play for?' :no:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

^ That was you wasn't it? 8*D

Fortune is the man.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> united's goal was from a lucky break after the ball hit a chelsea player and dropped straight to wilson who slotted past the keeper
> 
> Chelsea's goal was good, that feruz from probably around 25 yards bottom corner
> 
> quinton fortune is a shit pundit, last night on the MUTV phone in after the match a caller rang in saying united should buy Javi Martinez, fortune replied by saying 'who does he play for?' :no:


He's right, Javi Martinez is a quality midfielder although he's pretty much a converted Centre Back now, United definitely need reinforcements though, their midfield is down to the bare bones right now, Fergie must feel like Karen Carpenter.

United could do with a Modric type player, a player that can unlock defenses, the only one they have is Scholes and he's pretty deep lying and he's on his last legs anyway.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

eriksen/fischer to united for 19 mil rumours gaining strength


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea will finish 3rd. We will get 4th. Spurs will be off to Europa League at 5th.

Bold predictions: All three of City, United, and Arsenal will drop points in their respective matches this weekend/midweek. For Arsenal, I'd be happy if we drew because we may even lose at Goodison Park. As unlikely as it sounds, I'm expecting Wolves/United to be a draw and Chelsea have enough in them to win. At worst, I'm expecting a draw at Etihad Stadium.

Bold, indeed.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i think we'll win. chelsea have to play against leicester before us, while we dont play anyone. a few red cards/niggling 1 game injuries wouldnt go astray.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/1717/ed...awyer-reveals-contract-loophole-could-see-van


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I would be more nervous facing Wolves as they were tough for us last season both home and away. However, this season, Wolves seem to have got even worse and their defence is in shambles. Plus, our away form in the Premier League has been excellent this season. I still expect the win and it really is a game we should be winning with ease by the way Wolves have performed in recent weeks but due to our game against Bilbao, I can see us maybe scraping out a result rather than dominate and win say 4-0. Maybe win 2-1.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

scouts were watching gaitan again last night, he scored as well


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> i think we'll win. chelsea have to play against leicester before us, while we dont play anyone. a few red cards/niggling 1 game injuries wouldnt go astray.


Will kompany be back?

Also, the fact that cunt tevez said his return match is ours pisses me off. I dont care how much of a cunt or how out of form he may be, for some reason that asshole just enjoys scoring against us

He did it VERY often with both Manchesters


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Scored a great goal with West Ham against us too.

Cunt indeed.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> Will kompany be back?
> 
> Also, the fact that cunt tevez said his return match is ours pisses me off. I dont care how much of a cunt or how out of form he may be, for some reason that asshole just enjoys scoring against us
> 
> He did it VERY often with both Manchesters


kompany possibly, lescott should be back. tevez will make the bench apparently. very indifferent to this. if he fires us to the title, fantastic. he's out in the summer anyways.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Jeff and the boy's on soccer sat seem to suggest we should give wolves a hammering, like we should have last season and lost 2-1? Reminds me of ewood park 2 season's back ended up drawing that 0-0. I agree shadow 2-1 win for us, worse it will get is 1-1 or some shit like that, but please let it be 3,4 or 5-0 win.


And what a fucking strike Bardsley.


Tevez back? wtf i know mancini was saying he's welcome back or something but i really roberto wouldn't give him a chance unless they were desperate.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> scouts were watching gaitan again last night, he scored as well


Do you need a left sided AM for the price he'd command?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Do you need a left sided AM for the price he'd command?


I'd prefer it to be hazard who is a different type winger to nani and young.


James rodriguez would also be nice if not hazard but i think gaitan can play rw aswell and off the striker in the rooney role.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Jeff and the boy's on soccer sat seem to suggest we should give wolves a hammering, like we should have last season and lost 2-1? Reminds me of ewood park 2 season's back ended up drawing that 0-0. I agree shadow 2-1 win for us, worse it will get is 1-1 or some shit like that, but please let it be 3,4 or 5-0 win.
> 
> 
> And what a fucking strike Bardsley.
> 
> 
> Tevez back? wtf i know mancini was saying he's welcome back or something but i really roberto wouldn't give him a chance unless they were desperate.


the chairman loves tevez and wants him to play. dont expect him to get much, if any game time. but he is a game changer.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'd prefer it to be hazard who is a different type winger to nani and young.
> 
> 
> James rodriguez would also be nice if not hazard but i think gaitan can play rw aswell and off the striker in the rooney role.


I think Hazard would have "De Gea" syndrome, ie a player with a great potential who needs a few years to hit top form in the premiership. Fans may expect too much from him inside his first season which leads to journos/fans saying that the player may be a bust when in reality they just need to get a season or two under their belt.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> the chairman loves tevez and wants him to play. dont expect him to get much, if any game time. but he is a game changer.


He is a class player just a complete twat, but if he does what everyone expects him to do and score the winner in big games then it's a great move from mancini.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Tevez is the kind of player I'd expect to be back in either Argentina (with Boca) or Brazil before his ability brings him down to that level. He reminds me of Riquelme in that way, so much talent but he needs to be at his "home" club in south america where everything goes his way.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

apprarently he's impressed with his desire and effort in training, the players are welcoming him back. a frontline of tevez/aguero/mario is beastly

of course this is all assuming tevez behaves.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

this is the guy on twitter who tweeted about Ravel Morrison to West Ham a week before any media put anything about it, 



> United have already spoken to Hazards people, signs are very positive. Other clubs involved obviously but we appear very confident


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ref not giving much in this game. 2 well taken goals, I'm pretty neutral in terms of who I want to win. On a side note anybody think those Coors JCVD adverts are kind of awesome?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yes i am Van Damme.


My clothes were taking by big sweaty bears.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

everton away record is better than home record this season, right?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Took a battering in the second half there. I'll take the replay. Plus Sessegnon and Cattermole being back for then gives me some confidence, since both were clearly missed today. Same for Richardson, :bridge offers very little in comparison.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hazard would most likely play through the middle with us, I think he'd be much better there too, would give the squad great versatility. 

Still, without getting a CM I'd be disappointed, Hazard would be a luxury for us, CM is a quite obvious requirement. That and a LB.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah, if man u had a great CM then Hazard would compliment that but you need a CM more than a Hazard right now.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If you put Hazard at AM and Rooney at ST, then it's over. I still think Rooney is most dangerous at the point with real wingers either side. Absolutely destroyed it in 09-10.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I reckon this is the formation fergie will be using next season


-------------de gea-------------
-------------vidic---------------
--------------------------------
valencia------Pogba---------young
nani- -------hazard---------gaitain
---welbeck--rooney--hernandez-

8*D



also nani is out again tomorrow, last week it was a bruised shin, but now its a injured ankle, hmmm perhaps thats why fergie is looking at more wingers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yes because thats clearly what united are lacking


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

should follow chelsea's lead and BUY MORE KEEPERS


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

soon we will have all the goalkeepers and past their prime striker in the world


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chicks dig the wingers. Trust me.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> this is the guy on twitter who tweeted about Ravel Morrison to West Ham a week before any media put anything about it,





united_07 said:


> scouts were watching gaitan again last night, he scored as well


Need more Wingers fuck Midfield buy the best wingers around the 12/13 starting 11 going to be boss

DdG
Jones Vida Evans
Carrick
Toni Nani Hazard Young Gaitan
Rooney

Hey it could work?!

I would be stunned if signed both Gaitan & Hazard as both cost about 25-30M each & that’s not including the midfield that needs looking at asap nor LB/RB as well although still believe we will sign at least 1 CM in summer (Javi Garcia is my best guess for that one)

The thing with Hazard is his like Ronny & Messi who can stick him on wing but he will come inside where at best does ton damage comes inside his got skill beat man & hard predictable & hard get ball off him. 

Gaitan is not million miles away in sense he stays out wide but can drift inside his unpredictable but has more crossing in his game then Hazard but still creativity. 

The common thing about both of them is there not wingers/player who stand still may have set position but will drift from time to time always on move very hard get hold of & when they have ball there run at players committing them at every chance.

If (im just guessing here) we sign either 1 of them let alone both the way we are set up now in shape/style won’t suit both player imo. Hazard more so cos he like coming in centrally which where Rooney is so question becomes what happens to Rooney? If we move him to no.9 role we give up alot Rooney qualities in no.10 & lose out on Chicha & Welbeck ability all together or do we shift Rooney out LW then tell hazard play in hole but again lose Rooney in no.10 where at best & while Rooney do job for team on LW he never effect team all that much in that role. Or do we take Rooney out team altogether very unlikely but an idea none the less.

My thought is we may go back to a 4-2-3-1/4-3-3 hybrid shape that had from 06-09 & which is shape that we played to maximize Ronaldo talent.

Now team different cos more set up for Rooney who is in that no.10 role. So may see revolving front 3 in front of Rooney. For Example Hazard Gaitan Toni Nani Young on the wings & a CF still up top but always on move dragging players/CBs around.

The reason I say this is because this season has seen us go away from what Man Utd is all about which is/was width, pace, quick passes, free flowing football & counter attacking. Team is set up in a 4-4-1-1 shape that WAY to narrow, slow, no quick passes & very predictable football we don’t control games nor do we counter attack anymore. It doesn’t suit us & this seen more so in this year Champions League/Europa League.

SAF will not want to bow out without having more Champions League winner’s medals to his & club name. The 2 best teams in Europe atm are Barca & Real Madrid & we are million miles away from both teams. In Europe teams are set up well, tighter, deeper & are better organized. In early 2000's PL teams couldn’t get into CL finals cos meet teams who had more of the ball in middle of pitch & counter attacked with constant threat 3 up top. It saw PL club go to a 4-3-3 in Europe & play with more tactically awareness, Pl teams kept there shape alot more, played on counter &/or had better control games in middle of pitch from 05-09. 

This season has seen all 4 PL club in UCL go away from that (for some reason Christ knows why) & Try play an open style game believing that can just play through other European sides like would do in PL every week where its so open. Big no you can’t do that In Europe it wont work (as you all seen already) Teams are better organized around Europe then in PL. In Europe most of all team play on counter & when you meet a top European team like Bayern, Real, Barca etc they also have players that can control games so the other team cant get grip over matches making it hard win games.

Real are first side catch on to what Barca are doing the style of Real bit different then Barca in the sense Real have more movement imo, Barca play 4-3-3/4-1-2-3 while Real play 4-2-3-1 & Real Madrid play lot quicker with ball but in alot of other ways there are the same. 

Both play direct & push men up high & go after the opposition player with ball high up in packs & have 1 player who start off moves from deep with short passes playing deep lying playmaker role who sits & protect defense & up top have players who stretch play as always running at other team back 4 & keep good width in there play even Barcelona do this (Myth is Barca play narrow so cant be true that isn’t technically true there wingers hold width by running off back of other teams fullbacks what happens is other team back 4 play narrow defense so doesn’t seem like Barca wingers are holding any width but if watch them there Wingers do keep decent width but when need to run in-between fullback & CB if you watch Pedro at Barca your see what I mean more clearly) & Have player in side who in CM can control games with ease.

Getting back to my point we (Man Utd) Don’t have any that, don’t counter anymore, no controlling deep lying playmaker, no creativity from middle nor players who there hold width (the last one even I don’t get we should do see Toni for example he hits byline holds width takes on fullbacks but if wasn’t there & Nani was on RW we tell him to go inside all games Same goes for whomever on LW it happened all season its clear tactic we have being using & don’t know why do it?). So if we are to get back to reaching finals in Champions League let alone winning it we will need to at some point get to same levels of Barca/Real etc otherwise might as well just give up on Champions League here & now & call it a day.

The style is up for debate who you play is up to manager & player the manager has at club & how get best out those players but some things are set & need be there so deep lying playmaker, organized shape, width, a team that can counter at great pace all time & control games & being very direct when have ball as well. Can play slow or fast you can have 3 at back or 4 you can play false no.9 or can have real no.9 that manager choose but as said above need be in the side otherwise you not going get into champions league finals nor win it outright.

Point having Gaitan/Hazard is nor set they move, they commit player, they both create, they can also hold width so think SAF & team know this what we need & v WBA we went with 4-2-1-3 shape Rooney played in hole with Chicha RW Welbeck CF & Young LW we looked alot better for it we had more fluidity in ball, wingers come inside from time to time but held width well, Welbeck always move & Rooney dropped deep make 3 but also had freedom to roam in hole when went goal up.

Its idea think should try next season im throwing out there but 

Carrick Garcia
Rooney
Gaitan Welbeck Hazard

You see what I mean? You/we would have control in CM playing deep lying playmaker a threat in front of Rooney who allowed roam but drop deep make 3 man MF when needs to & front 3 who all by themselves are direct with ball, quick, hold width when need to & create as well. You can if want have Hazard, Gaitan & Rooney all interchanging with Welbeck playing false no.9 role? Or lets Say switch front 4 & shape a bit but kept CM

Carrick Garcia
Toni Young Nani
Chicha

Now side still control in CM but Toni always keep width & Nani/Young are creators, Nani allowed roam Young plays off Chicha while Chicha unlike Welbeck runs in behind playing "classic" no.9 role. You still have a threat little different but still have control & still have creator & player who holds width in side.

All if & buts & im just guessing just like everybody else here & knowing my luck we not sign anyone now & keep same style & shape in 12/13 season.



Foreshadowed said:


> I would be more nervous facing Wolves as they were tough for us last season both home and away. However, this season, Wolves seem to have got even worse and their defence is in shambles. Plus, our away form in the Premier League has been excellent this season. I still expect the win and it really is a game we should be winning with ease by the way Wolves have performed in recent weeks but due to our game against Bilbao, I can see us maybe scraping out a result rather than dominate and win say 4-0. Maybe win 2-1.


I would hope our players don’t over estimate any team in PL regardless of where are in table or if haven’t got world class stars. If do so you will lose games more often that not. I can see where coming from mate in the sense Wolves are in bad way & form suggests going win but not how it works (Know not suggesting this btw) Wolves got fight on to stay in PL but that can be big motivator just like winning PL title & playing teams at top does inspire you play that much better never easy game away at Wolves anyway.

Our away record this season alot better then last seasons which huge plus point & after being 2nd in PL for so long last week was the 1st time we have being top since Sept of last year & much easier being top then chasing. SAF says every year when at top just get wins tick off games then sooner rather then later games just stop, take Europe out of matter for second & form in PL damn good Thursday so set back but still all play for in League IF win v Wolves be big factor if shows after big disappointment we can still bounce back strong & asks questions of MCFC tells them they have beat Chelsea next weekend to stay with us. Going be tough game & hoping lads show a good display after such rubbish one v A.Bilbao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

No chance in hell Gaitan would start ahead of Valencia.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

On the United topic, well, Fergie should go ahead and buy Nuri Sahin. Real Madrid aren't using him and he is below most of their players in the pecking order. Plus, he wouldn't cost much either for a player of his pedigree. The addition of Sahin to that United team would be frightening because he controls the game all by himself and is such an equipped CM in the middle.




Jobbed_Out said:


> Tevez is the kind of player I'd expect to be back in either Argentina (with Boca) or Brazil before his ability brings him down to that level. He reminds me of Riquelme in that way, so much talent but he needs to be at his "home" club in south america where everything goes his way.


Riquelme is one of the best CMs of the past two decades, but he never played for that big club--leading to the lack of appreciation. For Argentina, he was immense and has single-handedly lifted Argentina so many times. Maradona was an absolute moron for not picking Riquelme for the squad, which ultimately led to his retirement.




Mr. Snrub said:


> apprarently he's impressed with his desire and effort in training, the players are welcoming him back. a frontline of tevez/aguero/mario is beastly
> 
> of course this is all assuming tevez behaves.


No matter how cunt-ish Tevez is; if he gets the opportunity to play, he will have an impact. The difference between him and other City players is that he can create something out of nothing and inspire his team on his own. Many fans claim that he was the engine behind City's most successful season in 35 years (last season), which is absolutely true. I'd really be delighted so see him back and I hope he fires City to the title because City do need something special in order to win the Premiership.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Podolski might snub Arsenal to join Lazio.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

united could buy more winger if the pitch was more like a hexagon


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Podolski to link up with Klose at Lazio to refrom the most devastating polis.....German front line of all time.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Holy shit. Didn't see what happened, but serious situation at White Hart Lane. Fabrice Muamba has collapsed and they're trying to ressuscitate. Hope they're successful and he recovers.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Jesus christ is anyone watching Spurs/Bolton? 

Fabrice Muamba collapsed with cardiac problems. This is terrifying.

Edit: The game has been abandoned.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Awful news about Muamba, terrible to hear. Game being abandoned is the smart thing to do, hope he comes out of this okay.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Let's hope he pulls through. Foe and Miklos Feher spring to mind, also Antonio Puerto.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hope to God he pulls through


----------



## Baldwin.

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hope to God Muamba is alright, hopefully he pulls through from this. Glad the game got called off.


----------



## Serbinator

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Doesn't seem good; he collapsed at about 10 past. If he still isn't breathing, it's not a good sign =(


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Heartbreaking. 

I'm refreshing the news every second to see any updates.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Shit. Wasn't watching the game, but that's terrible news, hope he recovers


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Any updates on Muamba's Situtation? Really hope he's not as serious as first thought


----------



## Dub

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

This sucks, hopefully its nothing serious.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I hope Muamba will be ok. Always thought he was a good player when he was at Arsenal. Eerily similar to Foe's collapse.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

People making jokes about it on Twitter/Facebook/Forums. Utter scum.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Worried sick right now.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Muamba apparently breathing again. GTFI! #Pray4Muamba


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



For The Win said:


> People making jokes about it on Twitter/Facebook/Forums. Utter scum.


People will make jokes out of anything. Even something bad like this when it's not the time or place to be doing it. Best thing to do is just ignore them and they will get what's coming to them.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/mar/17/fa-cup-tottenham-bolton-mbm

Live update if anyone is interested.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Didn't look good on the pitch, distressing watching it live. Puts football into perspective. Really hope he is ok.

#PrayForMuamba


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

They are saying now on Twitter that the ambulance crew has got him breathing again


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

yeah hopefully pulls through


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

hope everything is ok with Muamba, he is only 23 years old as well...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Just felt numb when i watching it absolutely devastating, really hope he pulls through.

When shit like this happens, like nothing else in football matters.


----------



## Serbinator

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

He's in a stable condition =D


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hospital issued statement. In stable condition! Thank God! #Pray4Muamba


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Great news!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wonderful news. I'm so happy he's doing well.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Great news. (Y)


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Bolton Wanders just released the following statement:



> Bolton Wanderers can confirm that Fabrice Muamba has been admitted to the Heart Attack Centre at the London Chest Hospital where he is currently in a critically ill condition in intensive care.
> 
> No further information will be issued at this stage.
> 
> The club has requested the media to respect his family's privacy at this time.


Hope to god he pulls through, and wont have any brain damage due to lack of oxegen.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Glad to hear he's in a stable condition. It's still a huge shame that this had to happen but frankly just gotta look at the positives from here on out (Y)


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Problem is that stable could mean anything, it normally means the vital signs are good at the moment, but that does not necessarily mean that he is out of danger, or that he is not very ill. He could very well take a bad turn at any moment.

The critically ill statement from Bolten is worrying, and 10 minutes trying CPR and Defib is not good at all. According to a friend of mine who is training to be a a nurse, he'll more then likely have severe brain damage. 10 mins oxygen starvation to the brain suggests that if he does pull through he will likely never play football again


----------



## Dub

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



CyberWaste said:


> Problem is that stable could mean anything, it normally means the vital signs are good at the moment, but that does not necessarily mean that he is out of danger, or that he is not very ill. He could very well take a bad turn at any moment.
> 
> The critically ill statement from Bolten is worrying, and 10 minutes trying CPR and Defib is not good at all. According to a friend of mine who is training to be a a nurse, he'll more then likely have severe brain damage. 10 mins oxygen starvation to the brain suggests that if he does pull through he will likely never play football again


Ugh the fact that he is only 23 makes it even worse.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DubC said:


> Ugh the fact that he is only 23 makes it even worse.


I know, I couldn't believe my eyes when I read it online this morning. Im praying he pulls through, but I dont think he will ever play football again. Lets hope the next statement from Bolton or the hospital is the one were all waiting for!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Quite frightening really, you don't expect something like this to happen to someone so young and in such good physical condition. I can still remember watching it live when Marc Vivien-Foe collapsed in 2003, hopefully Muamba pulls through and makes a full recovery


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

this is bringing back all the bad memories of Phil O'Donnell's death.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



CyberWaste said:


> Problem is that stable could mean anything, it normally means the vital signs are good at the moment, but that does not necessarily mean that he is out of danger, or that he is not very ill. He could very well take a bad turn at any moment.
> 
> The critically ill statement from Bolten is worrying, and 10 minutes trying CPR and Defib is not good at all. According to a friend of mine who is training to be a a nurse, he'll more then likely have severe brain damage. 10 mins oxygen starvation to the brain suggests that if he does pull through he will likely never play football again


Ahh shit . Didn't think it could turn out this bad. Really hope it doesn't go as far as ending his career at such a young age.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Ahh shit . Didn't think it could turn out this bad. Really hope it doesn't go as far as ending his career at such a young age.


Well he could very well return to full health after a while recovering, but many people in the medical sort of sector are saying that he may suffer some brain damage due to the lack of oxegen when he was collapsed on the pitch before the medics came on, and that it may be hard for him to adjust to playing football again, especially at premier league level. At this moment, lets just hope he recovers!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Couldn't give a shit about our game today, all I care about is Muamba, was so upset by the whole situation. Keep fighting Fabrice lad, praying for you.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



CyberWaste said:


> Well he could very well return to full health after a while recovering, but many people in the medical sort of sector are saying that he may suffer some brain damage due to the lack of oxegen when he was collapsed on the pitch before the medics came on, and that it may be hard for him to adjust to playing football again, especially at premier league level. At this moment, lets just hope he recovers!


Never really considered it. Sure it would have taken a lil while for him to recover but never considered it could end his career t all. Like you said though right now it's better we just concentrate on him getting better more than anything else. That's the main thing.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Never really considered it. Sure it would have taken a lil while for him to recover but never considered it could end his career t all. Like you said though right now it's better we just concentrate on him getting better more than anything else. That's the main thing.


Yeah his career is pretty moot at the moment, all that matters is that he survives. Still deeply shocked by it all.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

 terrible news, it just numbs you. Good news about the stable condition.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Awful news about Muamba, it's crazy that it's happening more and more often since the turn of the century, first there was Foe back in 03 and then Puerta in 07 and both passed on, and also De la Red had problems that forced him to retire a few years back.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

terrible new, feel bad for muamba, i was schoked to know that this happened. wish him a speedy recovery


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah I could hardly watch the Barca game today either just refreshing for updates on Muamba. 

It's good news to hear that he has been stabilized, but it's obvious he is still in need of intensive care. I really hope the kid pulls through, nobody should have to go through that, especially at 23 years of age.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Best wishes for Muamba. I was watching it live with my girlfriend and we were both absolutely stunned. I'm really hoping he pulls through, such a young age as well. I hope he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

awful, awful news. just saw the footage and it's sickening. best wishes for him in his recovery.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

At least Muamba is breathing again an he is reportedly doing okay, I remember Marc Vivien Foe and Antonio Puerta who didn't make it. Hopefully he makes a full recovery and gets back onto the park.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Renegade™ said:


> Awful news about Muamba, it's crazy that it's happening more and more often since the turn of the century, first there was Foe back in 03 and then Puerta in 07 and both passed on, and also De la Red had problems that forced him to retire a few years back.


Also phil O'Donnell back in 2007


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Fabrice Muamba, get well soon. There are more important things than football.


----------



## punx06

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

This horrible situation actually makes me feel a bit ashamed of all the times I get annoyed when my team loses. Talk about putting things into perspective  We are all the same, despite our allegiances. I really hope he pulls through, I can't imagine what his family and friends must be going through right now.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



punx06 said:


> This horrible situation actually makes me feel a bit ashamed of all the times I get annoyed when my team loses.


Don't be. I'm only saying because I've been there. Football's been a very important part of my life, both playing and watching. Due to health risks, I had to give up playing. So I know how important football can be. It's just there are more important things in life.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

 damn, I really hope Muamba pulls through. #prayersformuamba. It really does put things into perspective, with this happening so suddenly and to a 23/24 year old it makes you think what have the club doctors not picked up on during the medical. 

- I do apologies if my post makes it sound like I'm a dick, but that's all I'm thinking about.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Just saw Sky Sports News report this on Twitter:



> London Chest Hospital confirm that Bolton's Fabrice Muamba suffered a Cardiac Arrest during FA Cup game with Spurs. More to follow on site





> Bolton Wanderers midfielder Fabrice Muamba remains in a critical condition and in intensive care


I'm still in a state of shock. Came in from yesterday just as it happened. I was all geared up and ready to hit the town for Paddy's day but as soon as I saw what happen I couldn't move. It was so sad. And just the thought of Viven Foe ran through my head. Football's an afterthought today. Already lost Speedo this season. Really, really hope Muamba pulls through. Scary to think he's only 23 years old, and a month younger than me. Thoughts are with him and his family.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I hope Muamba does pull through


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

hope Muamba makes a recovery, shocking stuff







> MUFC XI: De Gea, Rafael, Evans, Ferdinand, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Scholes, Welbeck, Rooney, Hernandez
> Bench: Amos, Giggs, Smalling, Park, Young, Fabio, Pogba


berbatov fails to make the bench again, definitely off in the summer


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lets go wolves 

:side:

in b4 5-0


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



JakeC_91 said:


> damn, I really hope Muamba pulls through. #prayersformuamba. It really does put things into perspective, with this happening so suddenly and to a 23/24 year old it makes you think what have the club doctors not picked up on during the medical.
> 
> - I do apologies if my post makes it sound like I'm a dick, but that's all I'm thinking about.


Yeah I get what your saying. Sometimes it isn't as clear cut as that though. Especially with stuff like Cardiac arrest and considering he's so young and such fit shape the risk of getting it must have been very low. 



united_07 said:


> berbatov fails to make the bench again, definitely off in the summer


Don't get why he still stayed in the Summer let alone the Jan window. The guy was clearly gonna be 4th choice behind Rooney, Welbek & Javier anyway.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah I get what your saying. Sometimes it isn't as clear cut as that though. Especially with stuff like Cardiac arrest and considering he's so young and such fit shape the risk of getting it must have been very low.


Its not the same as when a middle aged guy keels over with an infarct. This would have been an underlying heart condition leading to it rather than a heart attack due to someone's poor diet/lifestyle.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Glad I missed it. Horrible for Muamba. Hope he pulls through.

Looking forward to some goals, Fergie playing 3 strikers? Seems like a good idea against Wolves, this could be 0-4 or 0-5.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Don't get why he still stayed in the Summer let alone the Jan window. The guy was clearly gonna be 4th choice behind Rooney, Welbek & Javier anyway.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Valencia

:mark:

Very attacking formation.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wolves going to get raped. 

Fergie taking zero chances with the league now :. Poor Dimitar he should have left a year ago though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> Its not the same as when a middle aged guy keels over with an infarct. This would have been an underlying heart condition leading to it rather than a heart attack due to someone's poor diet/lifestyle.


Yeah was think it may have been down to some sort of Genatic problem or underlying past heart issue but even then considering he's in such fit shape the risk of it acting up _now_ must have still been a bit low. Still I guess these things can flare up at anytime.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Terminator Mark II is back! (Vidic is Mark I)

Hopefully Valencia is just like he was before his injury and rips the Wolves left-back a new one.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Nice applause for Muamba.

Very attacking team selection for Man Utd.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Like team very attacking side we have lined up SAF does have eye on goal difference need cut that gap as well imo.

Shape is a 4-2-1-3 imo, bit like Barca use

Scholes Carrick
Rooney
Toni Chicha Welbeck

Welbeck come inside like did for Sunderland playing False no.9 role, Chicha run in behind, Toni provide width with crosses with Rafael in support & Evra give width on Left. Carrick with Scholes sitting deep playing short/cross field passes. Rooney has a free roaming role where can link up attacks, drift around bit & drop deep into midfield when needs to.

Same shape played v WBA which worked really well so heres hoping for same today. Also hoping Fabrice Muamba condition gets better as day goes on.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11668/7606593/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

:mark:


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I hate this fucking old colour commentator on Fox sports here in Australia, hes as enthusiastic as a corpse, and says the most obvious shit.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

thread title could do with a change.

bit outdated now.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Valencia and Rafael already linking up superbly, God I've missed that. 

Rooney's final ball has been really poor.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao EVANS first goal


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Lukaku cant even make the bench in an FA cup match

fuck this sport


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

No Lukaku in the XI or on the bench. So much bullshit. I get they're desperate to get Torres a goal, but why does Drogba have to be on the bench? He played 120mins on Wednesday.

LOL at that Wolves defending for that goal.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

what the fuck was that defending? I could do better.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

im not watching the match but was Rojer Johnson at fault ?

He's fallen so far as a player since he left blues.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lmao evans scoring.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

united are winning the league for sure


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Cliffy Byro said:


> im not watching the match but was Rojer Johnson at fault ?
> 
> He's fallen so far as a player since he left blues.


He's not playing, Bassong and some jobber are


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Cliffy Byro said:


> im not watching the match but was Rojer Johnson at fault ?
> 
> He's fallen so far as a player since he left blues.


At least he's still playing Premiership football.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Defending like Wolves did for the goal is the standard that gets you relegated. Who lets _Evans_ score against them?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> At least he's still playing Premiership football.


we need a McLeish smiley.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

LOL.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wolves down to 10, lulz. Just need another goal in this game and i'll be happy.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao zubar, stupid challenge when already on a yellow


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Oh dear.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

2 definite yellows, had to go.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Cut your hair, Meireles. It looks ridiculous.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Dayum.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

VALENCIA

brilliant to see him back


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

fuckin hell Valencia is one fast black man

blistering pace there


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

That's about the third or fourth superb through ball Rooney has played so far.

Prepare your asses, Wolves.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

WELBECK

:lmao

EASY


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

poor TC


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

3-0. Wolves are hopeless


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

cricket score coming


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Switching to Chelski/Leicester now.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Lol switching the game to the Chelsea one.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










GIGGS' BASTARD EYES ARE STARING AT YOU KIZ.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

wolves playing bend over for fergie. disgraceful performance. zubar an absolute moron

how johnson cant get a gig in this defence is beyond me. berra too.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Nice touch from Cahill directed to Muamba after scoring.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Lolwolves.

Bring back Mick.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:torres assist


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

TORRRES WITH THE ASSIST.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

And that's 2. Hopefully this is an omen for a day of hefty scorelines. Toon to walk all over Norwich (hopefully).


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:torres racking up those assists this season.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Sturridge, you greedy cunt.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Woulda been a great finish for Torres

Also, Class for the ref and cahill for the shirt and not booking him


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

what are the odds that Liverpool fuck up my multi by having a scoreless draw :hmm:


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

torres may just score today... maybe...


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hopefully we can bang in another 3 or 4. Not being disrespectful to Wolves but they're down to ten and they're not defending well so I hope we can take advantage and cut down City's goal difference


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

this game is utterly ridiculous

how the hell is terry supposed to manage from all the way up there :terry


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> this game is utterly ridiculous
> 
> how the hell is terry supposed to manage from all the way up there :terry


Don't worry, readering...

He's just getting used to when he has to serve a touchline ban :terry


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'm so sorry for Muamba. I hope he recovers soon enough, but they're saying that the next 24 hours are crucial...

@ Wolves fpalm


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

How is Torres playing?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hernandez really needs to improve his first touch


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> How is Torres playing?


pretty well actually. making some great runs, bagged an assist, had a good attempt and woulda bagged one if sturridge wasnt so selfish


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

spot the team that's playing championship next season

dire defending. hernandez all by himself with about 5 defenders standing looking at god knows what


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Why isn't Connor sacked yet!?

Bring back Mick


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

#prayfortorres trending!

:torres


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

5-0, this is embarrassing


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

hernadez with the 5th. it's an absolute raping.

this is going to be about 8-0. stearman/bassong are absolutely clueless


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> pretty well actually. making some great runs, bagged an assist, had a good attempt and woulda bagged one if sturridge wasnt so selfish


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pleased Wolves are going down.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

is there a worse footballer than mereiles?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Is this the moving forward process that Wolves wanted after sacking Mick? :lmao


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Did Pogba re-sign yet?Rooney needs a goal here.....Racking up the goals is good tho!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Reina Kelly Carra Skrtel Enrique maxi spearing gerrard downing Carroll Suarez.

MAXI :mark: :mark:


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> is there a worse footballer than mereiles?


He's a half a boy he's half a girl Torres Torres!


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> is there a worse footballer than mereiles?


You rang? :hesk2 :torres


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> is there a worse footballer than mereiles?


there's about 8 of them at molineux in old gold

(not counting jarvis or fletcher)


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wolves have conceded 63 goals now so far this season. Yikes.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> there's about 8 of them at molineux in old gold
> 
> (not counting jarvis or fletcher)


fletcher is class. Carrying all of wolves on his back

fuckin hell, what is with wolves? didnt they beat united last season and end their undefeated streak?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

going down to 10 didnt help

their defence is dire plus they're missing a few in the middle. henry, miljas and someone else im forgetting. fletcher as the long striker is oh so bad, evans and camel face having a field day.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wolves are so, so awful. Even when they had 11. Valencia in beast mode again today, is there a better player in the Premier League than him at the moment that's not Robin van Persie?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> fletcher is class. Carrying all of wolves on his back
> 
> fuckin hell, what is with wolves? didnt they beat united last season and end their undefeated streak?


Ya they did!!
And Doyle is class too!Hes going too destroy spain in summer :flip


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

and stokes team:

Sorensen - Wilkinson Shawcross Huth Wilson - Shotton Whitehead Whelan Etherington - Walters Crouch


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

sacking their coach wasnt that bright either. i mean bloody hell, nobody wants the position!

this season i can see QPR, wolves and wigan going down. Wolves for sure if they keep playing like this.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

QPR going down is far more embarrassing to be honest. 


Players like Doyle and Fletcher really shouldn't be playing for scrub teams like Wolves, them and Jarvis are probably the only actually premier league quality players in that team, and not just "journey men".


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

subbing off fletcher :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Doni, Coates, Kuyt, Adam, Henderson, Flanagan, Shelvey. bench. 

looks like bellamy is injured


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Why didn't Valencia pick out Rooney there?

:troll


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Getting absolutely tired of Sturridge.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

MICK COME BACK.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

sturridge you greedy cunt PASS THE FUCKING BALL


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

slowed down a bit towards the end, would have been nice to get a couple more, but at least it reduces the goal difference to 3

Valencia was MOTM for me


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wolves players should be pissed with Zubar. They probably would have lost even with 11 but it was only 1-0 when he was sent off, never know what might have happened.



Seb said:


> Wolves are so, so awful. Even when they had 11. Valencia in beast mode again today, *is there a better player in the Premier League than him at the moment that's not Robin van Persie?*


And people on here questioned United fans when we said he's the best winger in the league :kobe.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> And people on here questioned United fans when we said he's the best winger in the league :kobe.


Since when? (People questioning)

I've never seen a post of anyone disputing that.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

everyone knows the best winger in the league is malouda


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Scholes completed 96 of 98 passes attempted 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> And people on here questioned United fans when we said he's the best winger in the league :kobe.


:bron people questioned me and BULK when we said Nani was overrated and inconsistant and that Valencia was your best winger.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I seem to remember a few months back on here there was a debate about it and Bale was mentioned as being better? Maybe it was a different forum, fairly sure it was on here though.

:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

LOL at Sky giving Rooney MOTM ahead of Valencia, guy gets no recognition at all, he's been easily our best player this season when fit. Best winger in the league bar none. 

Very good professional performance overall. It was always going to be a matter of how many when Zubar got sent off.

TORRES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just in time to shoot down City :torres


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres


----------



## God™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

TORRES

I have to say, unselfish there from Meireles. Still a cunt though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

BARCA, :torres comin' for YOU, *****!


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

OMG OMG OMG


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Torres has scored for Chelsea? :troll wow

on a more serious note, some lad called Liam Stacey has been kicked out of Swansea University for racist tweets regarding Fabrice Muamba.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> CITY, :torres comin' for YOU, *****!


Fixed :side:.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> :bron people questioned me and BULK when we said Nani was overrated and inconsistant and that Valencia was your best winger.


People questioned me when I said Ashley Young was a poor signing given that they already had Valencia and Nani and were crying out for a central midfielder. Guess I knew better than Fergie then :bron


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Glad to see Torres on the score sheet.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres


:torres


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

City and Barca are truly fucked.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> People questioned me when I said Ashley Young was a poor signing given that they already had Valencia and Nani and were crying out for a central midfielder. Guess I knew better than Fergie then :bron


ashley young hasnt started any games on the right, while valencia has played every game on the right. Young has 4 goals and 9 assists, not bad considering he has been injured as well. While nani has been poor recently.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

That's torres done until next season


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Downing, Carroll and Torres should breakaway and form their own championship team. They'd win the comp easy :troll


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



chr1st0 said:


> That's torres done until next season


Just texted my friend the exact same thing :lol

Edit: Great goal from Leicester there!


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea fans chanting 'Fernando Torres, he scores when he wants' ridiculous... fpalm


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

greatest striker on earth!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

And to top it all off, he's a nice guy...


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



ABKiss said:


> Chelsea fans chanting 'Fernando Torres, he scores when he wants' ridiculous... fpalm


i agree, since when do they chant anything? :troll


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Emphatic stuff from us today on the scoresheet, should've been a few more but chipping away at City's for and against was good. Valencia was beastly again today, great to see him back. Evans in BOSS mode again and Carrick/Scholes dominating the middle (even before Zubar went).

Feel sorry for Terry Connor, he may only be caretaker for Wolves atm but he looked stressed already, they're such a shambles of a team. Bassong had a mare for them today, he's really dropped off from the form he showed his first season and a half at Spurs.

Oh and :torres scored? TWICE?

:jordan2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

well, so much for mereiles being useless 8*D

Di Matteo is god. So far, 4 wins, on our way to the FA cup, beat Napoli and overturned the deficit, AND got fernando scoring again!

Di Matteo 4 manager of the year


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao 2 goals for :torres


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Valencia not getting MotM was unfair guy a beast. I always feel for LB on other team, Toni never stops running at his LB holds width then just heads straight at LB with ball. You know what do but still can’t stop him. Remember when signed him I was actually excited thought whenever saw him play for Wigan looked a heck of player & ready made replacement for Ronny. Everyone thought from Wigan what gonna do at club like Man Utd & at 16.5M was way too much for someone who be a flop in the end & should directly replace Ronaldo with exactly same type of player? Which is BS have Man Utd ever done that? I cant remember if have we may buy someone with similar skill set but new player will have his own qualities different from his predecessor which then brings to team, Man Utd evolve by doing this why been so successfully over the years. 

The 4-2-1-3 shape just works for us, it allows Rooney to free roam in gaps & link up play & if Toni on RW holds his width question is who plays LW & CF, cant leave out Welbeck at the moment yet Young hit good form who was playing on LW before today & Chicha goal threat in CF role can never be overlooked. Scholes & Carrick just sit deep & control tempo of game with there passing. 

I was making point yesterday about 4-4-1-1 just isn’t working so we should try 4-2-3-1 or 4-1-2-3. SAF think caught on & realized this as well the 4-2-1-3 shape I think will be seeing more off next season.

Defense looked solid if Toni wasn’t MotM Evans deserved it his been is superb form last few months he come into side back in 08/09 & was so good then hit bad spell lost confidence which happens with young player he himself admitted wake up call & should step up which is sign of a very good player & come back strong the CB spot just been made own last few months just matter of who partners him at the moments its Rio but we also have Smalling, Jones & Vida. 

Easy game in end, Wolves were dire in defense just huge holes all over place at back for them didn’t help when they went down to 10 men why even make those 2 challenges? That’s what I can’t understand so silly. We knocked off another game on list & extended our lead to 4 points in The Premier League now up to MCFC to beat Chelsea on Wednesday to close gap back down to 1 point again.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

the last 10 league games in which paul scholes has started in: WWWDWWWWW

last 10 games in which park has started : LLWLLLWLLL :argh:
although those results are just down to him, he has been playing poorly recently


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



ABKiss said:


> Chelsea fans chanting 'Fernando Torres, he scores when he wants' ridiculous... fpalm


Hint of irony maybe.

Definitely could have put away a hat-trick on that last goal, but unselfishly tried to help Raul Meireles' shitty reputation too. 8*D

:torres


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Easy win but a very solid performance with some quality attacking play, some very nice goals especially valencia's and hernandez second goal?

Evans pass for the 3rd and him scoring :mark:
Valencia is a machine, please stay fit :mark:


In a weird way i'm pleased for torres, atleast he found his level :torres


----------



## God™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Oh man, /sp/ really bringing the lulz at the moment.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:torres actually scored? Dat championship level!!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

26 game goal drought ended for Torres. Two goals and two assists for Torres. 

Jesus christ Di Matteo must have sold his soul to the devil himself terry) in order to be pulling off these results.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

2 goals for :torres? What is this shit? He better not go into BEAST mode now


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Cisse!!


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ladyboy Unleashed.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

City he coming for you.................


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

SUAREZ. Great finish, why hasn't Maxi played all season?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> Di Matteo is god. So far, 4 wins, on our way to the FA cup, beat Napoli and overturned the deficit, AND got fernando scoring again!
> 
> Di Matteo 4 manager of the year


Maybe he's an option for us when Roman gets rid him of no matter what he accomplishes come May. We might just need someone who's able to pick up wins over Championship clubs (+ 10-man Stoke, and Napoli tbf) like Robbie's done!8*D

It's true though that he could win the Champions League & FA Cup, finish 4th and in all likelihood he still wouldn't get the job because he's not a big enough name for Chelsea.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

CROUCHY DO THE ROBOT SANNNNNN

Alan Green commentating through the tears...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lol :lol stoke doing to reina what pool did to de gea.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Who the fuck is Carroll?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> Maybe he's an option for us when Roman gets rid him of no matter what he accomplishes come May. We might just need someone who's able to pick up wins over Championship clubs (+ 10-man Stoke, and Napoli tbf) like Robbie's done!8*D
> 
> It's true though that he could win the Champions League & FA Cup, finish 4th and in all likelihood he still wouldn't get the job because he's not a big enough name for Chelsea.


If Di Matteo wins the Champions league, then Roman is building a shrine dedicated to him at Stamford bridge and in Russia

Trust me, thats all that matters to that russian bastard.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Irish Jet said:


> Who the fuck is Carroll?


Nice, anyone have the 2 thumbs up Crouch celebration vs Middlesboro? :ex:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Dat Pullis SWAG


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> SUAREZ. Great finish, why hasn't Maxi played all season?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


>


:jordan2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://www.weaintgotnohistory.com/2...ction-chelsea-fc-5-leicester-city-2#storyjump

the poll :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:side: not that anyone who care

Celtic's 26-match consecutive winning streak came to an end today in the Scottish League Cup final as they lost to Kilmarnock.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



JakeC_91 said:


> :side: not that anyone who care
> 
> Celtic's 26-match consecutive winning streak came to an end today in the Scottish League Cup final as they lost to Kilmarnock.


scottish football? lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

26 matches won in a row? that must be why they're doing so well in europe then 

:terry


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Well, that was not what I was expecting today as I really believed Wolves would turn up and come out fighting and give us a tough game but besides a few decent chances from them, they didn't really do very much to threaten us even when they had all 11 men on the pitch.

What Zubar was thinking I'll never know; two really stupid fouls and he gets sent off, which made Wolves job of chasing the ball even harder. It wasn't like Welbeck was going anywhere. Really rash and silly on his part.

As for our performance, it wasn't the best but it was very professional and we moved the ball around really well. I really love Welbeck's link up play with Rooney and Valencia, especially the way he flicked the ball on to Valencia to build up to the fifth and final goal. Absolutely brilliant from Welbeck. I'm glad both Chicharito and Welbeck got on the scoresheet, they have been due a goal, especially Welbeck, who hasn't had one in a while.

What was even more satisfying besides the scoreline and the cleansheet was the way we played. The fast flowing football, accurate passes and most of all the width. We've played narrow at times this season but today it was all about that right wing where Valencia gave Ward a torrid time. Valencia was in absolute beast mode and how he didn't win Man of the Match is beyond me. The guy scores one goal and gains two assists and absolutely dominated on the right wing throughout. I'm very pleased to see him back and continue that form he's shown since January. The best winger in the Premier League no doubt.

Evans scoring his first ever goal for United was nice to witness as he's another guy who has been terrific this season and has really upped his game. He was brilliant and it was a neat little finish. Ferdinand also had another solid game and Evra was actually decent. Rafael was superb despite struggling against Jarvis at times but he still defended well, made some good tackles and really helped out in attack and displayed that great partnership and link up play with Valencia down the right. He also got an assist for the first Hernandez goal.

Welbeck and Hernandez were great, Rooney got into the game more and more as time went on and delivered some sublime balls, Carrick and Scholes dominated midfield and De Gea despite not having much to do made a couple of good saves. It was nice to see Pogba and Fabio get some more game time and Smalling looked good when he came on for Evans.

Overall, a pleasing result and a nice 4 point gap. Hopefully Chelsea do us the job on Wednesday.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Downing and Torres scoring 

#isthisreallife


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

apparently Berbatov's agent, in Bulgaria, has just confirmed that he will leave in the summer. Will be interesting to see if Fergie will bring another striker in, or bring someone like Will Keane up to the first team.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Berbatov to come to Sunderland :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



JakeC_91 said:


> Berbatov to come to Sunderland :side:


unfortunatley for sunderland he also said that it wouldnt be to any team in england, Japan,USA or UAE.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

probably to italy where all strikers with no homes go


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao just seen on twitter what the stoke fans were singing about suarez



> He cheats, he dives, he hates the Jackson Five"


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Brilliant stoke fans. But this is an awful game of football.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hard to have a good match when Stoke want to turn it into a rugby game :troll

Good to get the win, hopefully on route to another cup this year.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Mame Biram Diouf has now scored 5 goals in 9 games for Hannover


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Spurs/Pool in semi's please, if spurs beat bolton of course.


DIOUF!!!!


----------



## Ronsterno1

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Torres may have only scored 6 goals this season, but hes made 10assists and been involved in 16goals, cant explain my relief at seeing the ball go into the net today!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

everton or sunderland in the semi, nice one


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

best possible outcome of that draw. Pool/Everton pretty please. I don't reckon we'd get past Sunderland :|


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Spurs or Bolton. Will be a tough one. If Spurs get through, they can beat us in the semi, as long as we win the league game.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Good draw, wasn't gonna be an easy draw for anyone.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'm just delighted because El Nino has just put two past Leicester City today! Man of the match performance from Torres without a shadow of doubt. Hope this is Torres' revival.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

torres scores, remember where you were 

but seriously it's Leicester? maybe he can lead the line for wolves/wigan next season? fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Came home from work to find that United put 5 by Wolves. Lay back later and watch the highlights with a smile knowing we're 4pts clear.


----------



## Ronsterno1

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Spurs or Bolton. Will be a tough one. If Spurs get through, they can beat us in the semi, as long as we win the league game.


Or we just beat them in both games like we used too.(Y)


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Ronsterno1 said:


> Or we just beat them in both games like we *used* too.(Y)


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> apparently Berbatov's agent, in Bulgaria, has just confirmed that he will leave in the summer. Will be interesting to see if Fergie will bring another striker in, or bring someone like Will Keane up to the first team.


This is from Inna off twitter, credit to her for getting this news for all. 



> Berbatov agent said that the player won't stay at England. He'll be searching for a team in other country, but not in Japan, USA or UAE.
> 
> 'Mitko appreciate the money and they were always second to him, he just wants to play.'
> 
> Danchev told that Berba said also that he's feeling uncomfortable, because he is getting money, but he's not playing.
> 
> According to Danchev MUFC said that if a offer came for Berbatov the club will not make any difficulties & they will not interfere.
> 
> 'There wont be space transfer fees. Mitko has to endure this situation, is not his style to start making scandals like Tevez' -Danchev on Berba
> 
> Danchev: 'In the faces of Chicha, Rooney & Welbeck he (SAF) has talented strikers. The only thing they have little more than Mitko, is speed.'
> 
> Danchev: 'Berbatov is more technical
> 
> Emil Danchev: 'Sir Alex wants to change United's style of playing, to put more speed in the game.'


'We accept that SAF is making the next Manchester United for the next 3-4 years and the future of MUFC is not related to Berbatov' -Danchev

Class act from a class player. I was giddy as hell when signed him on transfer deadline day in 2008. Was glued to TV screen hoping he would sign a 10mins before transfer market closed news came through on Sky Sports News we got him for 30M from Andy "3 Phones" Burton. His a great player one few player in world who could easily play game walking to easy for him at times, splits opinion cos appears lazy but pops up with magically moments which well worth waiting for. Glad here Berba wont kick up fuss just leave in summer & club respect his decision to move to who ever he wants.

Interesting bit is where talking about future of Man Utd, SAF only go on for another 3/4 years so he will want to leave behind a MUFC team for now & future which has it all & competes for everything in sight. So that side will have more pace to it which Dimi does not have as agent says more technical then he is quick. Which also bring up interesting points of few other players in coming years who themselves maybe don’t have pace Owen & Park are 2 that obvious player that spring to my mind.

Be interesting see who replaces Dimi if anyone might bring someone in or we might bring someone through from youth set up/Academy. Im leaning more towards bringing someone in I know talk of Wolfswinkel from Sporting Lisbon over course of this season but another name that popped up is Leandro Damiao who plays for Internacional in Brazil whose attracting a lot of interest from loads of big clubs.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

R.I.P Fabrice Muamba trending on Twitter. :/

Wish people would grow the fuck up.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



For The Win said:


> R.I.P Fabrice Muamba trending on Twitter. :/
> 
> Wish people would grow the fuck up.


fpalm that's what I hate about twitter, it's all rumor and no fact. Whoever got that to trend are fucking pricks.

When is there expected to be any new information? he has been "critically ill" for over 24 hours.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> When is there expected to be any new information? he has been "critically ill" for over 24 hours.


When there's a change in his condition I would expect. At the moment no news is good news. The players that have previously died after collapsing on the pitch have died almost instantly with the exception of Antonio Puerta. I think he suffered a second heart attack after initially recovering. Fortunately Muamba is in a specialist hospital which help prevent further heart attacks. He's in the best place right now and has the best people caring for him. All you can do is prey he'll be okay.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'm disappointed. I thought I was going to see a DoubleDeckerBar post about how Torres is the best striker in the world and how Chelsea is a massive club :sad:

Hopefully we hear something soon on Muamba, but I'd imagine it won't be until the morning after the 24 hour stage that they said was critical is past.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

a post on the bluemoon forum, turning into RAWK



> *Should I renew next season if I think it's corrupt?*
> 
> It's a catch 22 because as a blue who has been going all my adult life we've obviously seen much much worse times, in fact the turn around has been amazing at our club with the investment from ADUG.
> 
> The issue I have is I know this season we have witnessed in front of our own eyes the best premier league team I have seen, we were destroying all in front of us including massive wins at the swamp and Spuds but then some very strange things started to happen because our best players were banned we didn't get straight forward penalty decisions, blatant bookings ignored after horrendous assaults on our players.
> 
> This in itself could be classed as conspiratorial and I'm sure the usual keyboard warriors will be telling me I'm a scumbag for making my point but I genuinely feel that now I have seen City with a team that is obviously better than the rags be robbed because of what seems a massive media/financial agenda to keep the rags at the top I wonder if we will ever be allowed to win it and if this is the case then why spend my money on it?
> 
> Surely it would make more sense as a football fan just to go down my local field on a weekend and watch a fair game for free rather than support what is obviously a corrupt system.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts blues because in all my years even in the dark days of division two I have never felt this way about football.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

To be fair, it's really got to hurt them, after all those years of living in a shadow, to look at the table now. They spent how many millions on building their team? They've got a top class manager, and they looked like they were going to breeze the league a couple of months in. After convincing themselves that we're a fucking abysmal team, and they're amazing, to see us go above them can't compute. To perpetuate their reality, it HAS to be a corrupt force, because it can't just be that we're as good as them, even with an awful injury record.

The unfortunate thing is they've already seemed to concede the league, after most of them haven't seen success in their entire lives as football fans, based on the fact they basically deserve to win it? Entitled pricks, I hate United fans acting that way but at least they have a reason to expect success, even if I find it misguided.

Hopefully Bluemoon turns into a proper RAWK. I love these corners of the internet that Ferguson has turned insane.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

as a blue my entire adult life? Best premier league team i have ever seen? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Psh Bluemoon Hipsters. We were talking about a United Conspiracy before it was cool :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Having read it again, I really hope its a good troll. I initially read it as City's best PL team, but overall best? Hmm.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Having read it again, I really hope its a good troll. I initially read it as City's best PL team, but overall best? Hmm.


i doubt its a troll, the guy has 4000 posts 

http://forums.bluemoon-mcfc.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=251071


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Obviously any team with THE GREATEST ENGLISH MIDFIELDER EVER :barry is gonna be the best in premier league history


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Be a united fan, just like the lad crying vs swansea who was also really a united fan trying to make them look bad.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> lol no booking blatant bookings ignored after horrendous assaults on our players.


You mean like Kompany trying to break mata's legs after embarrassing him or yaya stomping on mata on purpose?

I mean no offence to guys like aguero and the guys who are clean, but city employs some of the biggest thugs in english football! THEY ASSAULT YOU


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The current City side, the best in PL history? :lmao

1. United 98/99
2. United 07/08
3. Arsenal 03/04
4. Chelsea 04/05
5. Arsenal 01/02

That's the top 5 for me.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

*1.* Rovers 94/95
*2.* Rovers 93/94
*3.* Rovers 92/93
*4.* Rovers 02/03
*5.* Arsenal 07/08 *- world class!*


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

City are such fuck ups, I was actually hoping they would win the league but their players don't have the same drive United even though City have a more impressive squad on paper. 

Valencia and Scholes >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

tho.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

How good is Paul Scholes guys? I mean really.

Anyway, Wolves are shite and we move on.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> How good is Paul Scholes guys? I mean really.
> 
> Anyway, Wolves are shite and we move on.







About that good.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pep is just fantastic. I would love to give him a hug.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

we've also come up against a united side that wont fuck off. on course for almost a record total of points. both teams will probably finish a couple shy of 100. when was the last time that happened?

actually both teams could break chelsea's 04/05 season. that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Best side in PL history? Invincibles, easy. You don't go an entire season undefeated. They did.

If we're just talking of the PL here...

I just hope City beat Chelsea, but it's looking more and more unlikely with the sudden Chelsea resurrection. What do they call it? Yeah, #evilchelseacharge.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://forums.bluemoon-mcfc.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=251044

This one's probably better, if only for the irony of the original post.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

blue moon is worse than RAWK. Although thats like saying getting the clap is better than getting AIDS.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> YOBS have vandalised a memorial garden created in memory of football legend Sir Bobby Robson.
> 
> The vandals defaced a stone portrait of the former Newcastle boss, which is near to St James' Park.
> 
> It is believed Norwich fans were the culprits as Sir Bobby also managed their bitter rivals Ipswich.
> 
> Liz Luff, of the Sir Bobby Robson Foundation, which raises cash for cancer research, said: "I'm furious to find the memorial garden vandalised.
> 
> "I can't believe anyone would do that."


Cunts.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> Best side in PL history? Invincibles, easy. You don't go an entire season undefeated. They did.
> 
> If we're just talking of the PL here...
> 
> I just hope City beat Chelsea, but it's looking more and more unlikely with the sudden Chelsea resurrection. What do they call it? Yeah, #evilchelseacharge.


The one criticism I have about the Invincibles, is that they drew a lot of games. They drew so much, that our 04/05 and 05/06 seasons saw us amass more points than Arsenal in their unbeaten season, even though we had lost 1 game in the former and 5 in the latter.

Invincibles are lucky they didn't come up against Mourinho :side:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

But back in the day, Liverpool was the bestest team everer.

:troll


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Destiny said:


> But back in the day, Liverpool was the bestest team everer.
> 
> :troll


Inb4 Man U fans with there sly comments.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pff, give me United 98/99, 07/08 or Chelsea 04/05 over Arsenal's invincibles any day.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I would agree with the above comment.

Plus the points totals for the two Manchester clubs this season shows more the fall in standard of the league than it does the quality of the top two in my opinion.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> I would agree with the above comment.
> 
> *Plus the points totals for the two Manchester clubs this season shows more the fall in standard of the league than it does the quality of the top two in my opinion.*


This.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> Cunts.



Disgusting behaviour.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> The one criticism I have about the Invincibles, is that they drew a lot of games. They drew so much, that our 04/05 and 05/06 seasons saw us amass more points than Arsenal in their unbeaten season, even though we had lost 1 game in the former and 5 in the latter.
> 
> Invincibles are lucky they didn't come up against Mourinho :side:


The extra money got you four extra points. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lol at picking retarded threads off internet forums

shooting fish in a barrel


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> I would agree with the above comment.
> 
> Plus the points totals for the two Manchester clubs this season shows more the fall in standard of the league than it does the quality of the top two in my opinion.


Of course. Dominating the league, but getting beat comfortably in Europe. Plus, Chelsea has fallen as a force, which obviously takes something away from the league (sorry if that sound biased).

I expect next season will be a lot different though. Not sure about Chelsea, but I expect the two Manchester clubs to make moves that will see them both become a force in Europe (again in United's case).


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i wonder if samba still think's moving to russia's worth it when hit by a banana?

why are these fucks allowed a league?


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Had a day off Uni today to stay away from the Liverpool supporters 

United 98/99 team are the best in my life time, Arsenal "Invincibles" come a close second


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The Treble winning team of 1999 is legendary, no doubt. Though I tilt towards the Utd side of 2008 being better. We had the best defence in the world in Rio, Vida, Evra, etc. The best keeper, a very decent midfield and a great attacking strength with Rooney, Tevez. Ronaldo.

We were only done out of the Treble again after Baros kneed Kuszczak in the head, converted the pen kick and put Utd out of the FA cup.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Great season that 2007/08 defensively we were so fucking good and it was good for betting i was winning 50-100+ quid nearly everyweek on ronaldo with his goals.

Not comparing or anything but i loved the 06/07 season i think the team was better from an attacking point.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Muamba showing small signs of improvement.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

2007-08 United is a bit overrated, imo. Chelsea were in turmoil in the middle of the season, what with the Mourinho saga and then Grant coming in, but still going into the last game of the season, the only thing that separated them and United was United's far superior goal difference.

And well... We know what happened in the Champions League final.

2006-07 United team was very exciting. Fluid attacking and some of the best counter attack goals scored e.g. Ronaldo and Rooney's break against Bolton.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

06/07 was even better because nobody expected us to topple Chelsea who had just signed Ballack and Shevchenko and were being talked up as dominating for years to come. We played brilliant football with Rooney/Saha/Ronaldo/Giggs tearing it up and Carrick/Scholes passing teams off the pitch at times. Plus Rio and Vidic emerged as the best central defensive pairing in Europe and Van der Sar was ever reliable in goals. We scored the most goals in a season since 01/02 and did it all after losing RUUD who many people thought would mean we wouldn't be capable of challenging Chelsea.

07/08 was still a great side, not as enjoyable to watch as 06/07 tho. I always love the 02/03 season when we stormed home to take the league off Arsenal. Fantastic side that unfortunately got split up over the coming years due to players moving on due to various circumstances (Barthez, Veron, Keane, Forlan, Butt, Phil Neville).


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Renegade™ said:


> 06/07 was even better because nobody expected us to topple Chelsea who had just signed Ballack and Shevchenko and were being talked up as dominating for years to come. We played brilliant football with Rooney/Saha/Ronaldo/Giggs tearing it up and Carrick/Scholes passing teams off the pitch at times. Plus Rio and Vidic emerged as the best central defensive pairing in Europe and Van der Sar was ever reliable in goals. We scored the most goals in a season since 01/02 and did it all after losing RUUD who many people thought would mean we wouldn't be capable of challenging Chelsea.
> 
> 07/08 was still a great side, not as enjoyable to watch as 06/07 tho. I always love the 02/03 season when we stormed home to take the league off Arsenal. Fantastic side that unfortunately got split up over the coming years due to players moving on due to various circumstances (Barthez, Veron, Keane, Forlan, Butt, Phil Neville).



02/03 was class, Ruud was magic that year.


Good to hear about fabrice if it's true.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Pff, give me United 98/99, 07/08 or Chelsea 04/05 over Arsenal's invincibles any day.


Interesting note: during the "Invincibles" run they beat nearly everyone at least once, domestically anyway. One team they did not beat was....well take a guess.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Ace Ventura said:


> Interesting note: during the "Invincibles" run they beat nearly everyone at least once, domestically anyway. One team they did not beat was....well take a guess.


Yeah, remember Battle of Old Trafford? ManU were there, but oh well, that's life. 

We have to thank ManU for the Invincibles season. They could have given us that loss. Ah well...


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

City fans think they're the best team EVA and they're 2nd.

Arsenal fans think their INVINCBLES were the best team EVA.

This Juventus side is clearly the GOAT. Has both. LOGIC.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

04/05 chelsea were such an amazing side.

the european campaign of the previous years was a rollercoaster aswell.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The best English side i've seen would be Arsenal 03/04, nothing compares to Bergkamp/Henry, Pires was a class act, their defence was solid, and Vieira is the best midfielder i've seen play in the EPL. Going on an unbeaten season in the PL is a ridiculous achievement. Though the best teams i've seen would be Barcelona 08/09, 10/11, Euro 2000 French team and the Euro 2008 Spain team.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> i wonder if samba still think's moving to russia's worth it when hit by a banana?
> 
> why are these fucks allowed a league?


Why are they allowed a World Cup?!

Samba knew what he was getting involved in going there. It was only a matter of time unfortunately. Fifa need to ensure the Russian FA & government do something to try & deal with the racism problems they have.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Renegade™;11170201 said:


> 06/07 was even better because nobody expected us to topple Chelsea who had just signed Ballack and Shevchenko and were being talked up as dominating for years to come. We played brilliant football with Rooney/Saha/Ronaldo/Giggs tearing it up and Carrick/Scholes passing teams off the pitch at times. Plus Rio and Vidic emerged as the best central defensive pairing in Europe and Van der Sar was ever reliable in goals. We scored the most goals in a season since 01/02 and did it all after losing RUUD who many people thought would mean we wouldn't be capable of challenging Chelsea.
> 
> 07/08 was still a great side, not as enjoyable to watch as 06/07 tho. *I always love the 02/03 season when we stormed home to take the league off Arsenal. Fantastic side that unfortunately got split up over the coming years due to players moving on due to various circumstances (Barthez, Veron, Keane, Forlan, Butt, Phil Neville).*


I love that season no one saw us winning it & we put together this run of not losing from turn of year all way through to end of season in league we never had top spot until 34/35th game of season. Arsenal were slowly towards end season getting injuries & looking flat so picked our moment drew 2-2 at there place then Arsenal lost 2-0 lead at Bolton i believe next weekend ending match 2-2 then lost to Leeds 2-3 at home with Harte(I think) smashing 30yard pile driver in to bottom corner in that game. 

98/99 Side of Man Utd always come up for me as one of the best sides ive ever seen that season was so bonkers amount late goals we scored but we had fantastic side that played some great football after missing out on League & FA Cup to Arsenal year before trying to regain both trophies while going for Champions League is challenge in itself let alone actually pulling it off like we did.

06-07 side best footballing side seen for Man Utd perspective. Like 02/03 no one sure us winning League some said be lucky finish in top 4? Carrick was useless signing & Ronny & Rooney would fall out at some stage during season team that hasn’t got what takes win League & don’t how play football like classic Man Utd sides have done is what most thought. We held 1st from Oct 06 all way to May 07 not bad that for team with no hope winning league & will finish outside top 4. 

Scholes-Carrick
Ronny Giggs
Saha Rooney

Devastating in 1st half of season, counter attacking football we showed all season was just out world the 2 Rooney goals v Bolton at OT come to find the one with Ronny is one of all my time favorite goals it just perfect goal & other one in same game is when Alan Smith (remember him ) putts ball over top of Bolton defense for Rooney run on to then he smashes ball with outside boot into goal. It also important to remember that this side is catalyst to what happened next season in 07/08 imo We had confidence back in side team now believed win more (with few additions) had Ronaldo about become seriously world class player. Team that was young but with good experience that had knocked Chelsea dominance in league & wanted win Champions league.

07/08 squad is the best Man Utd squad put together imo. Don’t think football we played was as exciting as 06/07 but still very good to watch. Ronaldo was far too good for all the other teams. 42 goals for a winger in just 1 season is just stupid should of been more really, he hit wood work a lot times, missed 2/3 pens & should/could scored more then just 1 hat trick in that season. Remember it taking awhile for us to get going didn’t win in the first 3 games then we just picked up scrappy 1-0 wins wasn’t like us then v Wigan at home in Sept we just hit form at right time, won 4-0 that day & didn’t look back. This took awhile for new signing settle in & new shape get use to (4-2-3-1 with revolving front 4) but clicked & didn’t look back. Ronaldo was clearly best player for us that season but thought Rio was just as important him & Vida were immense at CB together.

08-09 Season was weird, we brought in Berba to already very good squad but football wasn’t best, we also had such bad injury problems starting pop up more so in defense & team didn’t look right as did had accommodate Berbs into side which meant lost bit fluidity & team itself now solely based around/on Ronaldo doing something meant lost shape defensively more then normal combined with never ending injuries there. Hargo got injured, Ando & Nani didn’t have good season as did in 07/08. Yet won Carling Cup, went further in FA Cup then did in 07/08, won Club World title, won League again & reached back to back CL Finals. When think of 08/09 I think of Dimi Transfer Deadline day arriving, Kiko winner v Villa, Ronaldo Rocket v Porto, Dimi ridiculous turn & flick v West Ham & 3-1 v Arsenal at Emirates in CL Semi Final which had breathe taking counter attack for 3rd goal. Some great moments but I don’t enjoy this season as a whole like I did 07/08 & 06/07 still good season but 06/07 edges it for me out 3 of 06/07, 07/8 & 08/09 

Other sides that deserve credit 

Jose Chelsea side from 04/05. Say what you want about money invested & what not but that side was hard to beat, best defense & GK around never gave you a chance to get anything they just grind you into submission. I actually thought played some good stuff with Robben & Duff either side on wings.

Arsenal invincible were a very good side. Played some wonderful stuff & after disappointment of 02/03 they showed a lot desire win back Premier League title from us had fair amount draws in league but it doesn’t take away from fact didn’t lose a single PL game out 38 that’s impressive. If not for a bad patch in April they could done more then win Prem League, lost Semi Final of FA Cup to us & QF of Champions League to Chelsea.



Seb said:


> The best English side i've seen would be Arsenal 03/04, nothing compares to Bergkamp/Henry, Pires was a class act, their defence was solid, and Vieira is the best midfielder i've seen play in the EPL. Going on an unbeaten season in the PL is a ridiculous achievement. *Though the best teams i've seen would be Barcelona 08/09, 10/11, Euro 2000 French team and the Euro 2008 Spain team.*


I would agree with all that but imo I would add in the Greece side of Euros 2004. Not the side itself but speaking of achievement of winning the Euros. If talking about great side in terms of football played then no but were are talking about sides who did great thing/s then they deserve have they moment mentioned just as much.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> Why are they allowed a World Cup?!
> 
> Samba knew what he was getting involved in going there. It was only a matter of time unfortunately. Fifa need to ensure the Russian FA & government do something to try & deal with the racism problems they have.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Apparently mancini was shown quite a few times yesterday watching Hazard play for Lille. 
TBH i reckon Gaitan is much more likely to join united than Hazard, just because of who is agent is, Jorge Mendes, same agent as de gea, anderson, nani, bebe, ronaldo. But i'd rather see Hazard in a united shirt, but im guessing he will go to city.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If our midfield next season still consists of Carrick, Anderson, Cleverley, Scholes and Giggs with no additions then I think I might scream like Ned Flanders until the end of time.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pointless getting into a dick swinging contest with city, the money they can spend whenever they want is ridiculous maybe only real can compete with city these days.

I'd be doing more than screaming if that's the case, but i have a feeling it might be just that with the emergence of cleverley and pogba.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Great news about Muamba apparently he is able to breath on his own, he is recognising family and friends, speaking in English and French.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Pointless getting into a dick swinging contest with city, the money they can spend whenever they want is ridiculous maybe only real can compete with city these days.
> 
> I'd be doing more than screaming if that's the case, but i have a feeling it might be just that with the emergence of cleverley and pogba.


Chelsea still have a bit of money too spend as well though. As do PSG & Malaga but they don't have the same appeal. 

Also I reckon you guys will defo get a CM in the Summer. It's pretty much the only position you really need to replace. Maybe a new LB too but not as major as a CM.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

A squad next season of;

GK - De Gea, Lindegaard
RB - Rafael, Smalling
LB - Fabio + new signing
CB - Vidic, Rio, Jones, Evans
CM - Carrick, Scholes, Giggs, Cleverley + 2 new signings
R/LW - Valencia, Nani, Young + maybe a new signing
ST - Rooney, Welbeck, Hernandez, Owen

Get rid of the shit/not needed, definitely sign a new left back as Evra has been below the standard that we need him to be at, Anderson is never going to reach the standard we need him to be at and we're never going to give Berbatov the chances he desires at this point in his career. Central midfield is the most important by a mile thoough, with a combative player and a creative player both necessities. Another winger would merely be for cover so I wouldn't want to be spending the earth on someone like Hazard unless we're firing off Nani - haven't seen enough/anything of Hazard to know which I'd prefer. Players like Rio, Evra, Scholes and Giggs are nearing the end of the United careers and they need replacing with quality - we haven't replaced Keane, took years to replace Schmeichel and I don't want it to be the same again.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The invincibles played some of the best football I have ever seen but they reacted quite poorly to losing at Old Trafford (Nice dive from Rooney for the pen, iirc).

Ljungberg, Gilberto Silva, Vieira, Pires, Bergkamp, Henry. I am a bit biased since Henry is my favorite PL player of all time, with a Gerrard quite a distant second.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Vader13 said:


> A squad next season of;
> 
> GK - De Gea, Lindegaard
> RB - Rafael, Smalling
> LB - Fabio + new signing
> CB - Vidic, Rio, Jones, Evans
> CM - Carrick, Scholes, Giggs, Cleverley + 2 new signings
> R/LW - Valencia, Nani, Young + maybe a new signing
> ST - Rooney, Welbeck, Hernandez, Owen
> 
> Get rid of the shit/not needed, definitely sign a new left back as Evra has been below the standard that we need him to be at, Anderson is never going to reach the standard we need him to be at and we're never going to give Berbatov the chances he desires at this point in his career. Central midfield is the most important by a mile thoough, with a combative player and a creative player both necessities. Another winger would merely be for cover so I wouldn't want to be spending the earth on someone like Hazard unless we're firing off Nani - haven't seen enough/anything of Hazard to know which I'd prefer. Players like Rio, Evra, Scholes and Giggs are nearing the end of the United careers and they need replacing with quality - we haven't replaced Keane, took years to replace Schmeichel and I don't want it to be the same again.



Won't sign two cm's but like you i'd like to think we will, berba and owen should both be replaced with 1 striker and not that it matters but i'd swap smalling and jones imo smalling is a much better cb.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Won't sign two cm's but like you i'd like to think we will, berba and owen should both be replaced with 1 striker and not that it matters but *i'd swap smalling and jones imo smalling is a much better cb*.


Was going to mention this. Smalling is composed and doesn't get caught out near as much as Jones. Jones going forward is better, so it would make sense both ways.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

so what players do we need next season?

We need a winger, thats for sure


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> so what players do we need next season?
> 
> We need a winger, thats for sure


This will be fun!

We need a right back. A centre back depending on systems we want to play. We need a central midfielder. We need TWO Wingers. And we need a striker.

And then we have a lot of shit to clear.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Vader13 said:


> A squad next season of;
> 
> GK - De Gea, Lindegaard
> RB - Rafael, Smalling
> LB - Fabio + new signing
> CB - Vidic, Rio, Jones, Evans
> CM - Carrick, Scholes, Giggs, Cleverley + 2 new signings
> R/LW - Valencia, Nani, Young + maybe a new signing
> ST - Rooney, Welbeck, Hernandez, Owen
> 
> Get rid of the shit/not needed, definitely sign a new left back as Evra has been below the standard that we need him to be at, Anderson is never going to reach the standard we need him to be at and we're never going to give Berbatov the chances he desires at this point in his career. Central midfield is the most important by a mile thoough, with a combative player and a creative player both necessities. Another winger would merely be for cover so I wouldn't want to be spending the earth on someone like Hazard unless we're firing off Nani - haven't seen enough/anything of Hazard to know which I'd prefer. Players like Rio, Evra, Scholes and Giggs are nearing the end of the United careers and they need replacing with quality - we haven't replaced Keane, took years to replace Schmeichel and I don't want it to be the same again.


Might want to take Owen out of CF role cant see him staying if SAF sees no role for Dimi then cant see logic why he keep Owen instead? 

Evra imagine stay another season but replacement be brought in anyway mainly cos Da Silva twins are made of glass so having Evra as back up not bad idea.

Jones RB then Smalling CB like said above, Jones got lot to learn still about being CB he was get forward so might as well use him at RB where allowed more of freedom to do so.

SAF may be in market looking in to defense, with an actual fit RB & LB needed. Martian Ferguson our chief scout has been at a lot of Rayo games in Spain lately theres Tito a RB, Casado a LB that are 2 players that spring to mind & Mathieu Debuchy of Lille whose a RB that can play CDM as well. 

There also Emilio Izaguirre to consider whose a LB his agent was saying in summer of last year about us having contact with him the agent & player himself & we were considering making a move for him then. Id imagine we would have if Evra left last summer but because Evra stayed we didn’t do anything with Izaguirre but seeing how Evra doesn’t defend anymore nor have pace like once did be nice having LB in side who defends, attack & do it all with pace & Emilio Izaguirre can do this things & his returned back from leg break well. 

Ando stay at least another season, though is walking on thin ice. As much as I like Anderson If can’t be fit to play for us over course of a season there no point in SAF keeping him, when fit & in form his very talented player as seen early on in season. 

CM may also include Fletcher next season but depends on how healthy he is. Can’t agree with Keane replacement? Carrick brought in to side for reason of replacing Keane but Carrick he adds on own qualities then Hargo brought in who acted as defensive midfielder its Hargo if anyone that not been replacement.

Scholes issue still needs sorting we not replaced Scholes of 10 years ago nor Scholes of now this is big area that need to be looked in to, since Scholes been back team looks better because of it. So it’s about finding a creative midfielder & a deep lying playmaker as well.

Deep lying playmaker & defensive midfielder can be done with 1 player actually; Believe M'villa is on market in summer? 

CAM/LW like above can be filled by 1 player, Gaitan was/is linked who can play that role, Hazard as well though be a tough ask to try & sign him with everyone else trying to do exactly the same thing. 

CF as said in this thread before will SAF want to have just 3 CF at club next season? His always liked having 4 fully fit CF in his squads though you could say Kiko can be 4th choice but he needs loan move at Premier League club over whole season imo before that can happen. Just looks out depth whenever plays for the Man Utd 1st team at times. I don’t know why he didn’t join Wigan instead of QPR in Jan.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Berbatov desires first-team football and believes that he deserves it, I'm sure Owen would obviously rather be playing but is fine on the bench.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> so what players do we need next season?
> 
> We need a winger, thats for sure


Kakuta is playing really well for Dijon at the moment.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Vader13 said:


> Berbatov desires first-team football and believes that he deserves it, I'm sure Owen would obviously rather be playing but is fine on the bench.


Owen may be happy sitting on bench (though even that doesn’t happen alot now days) but will SAF see this in same way? I don’t think so, SAF likes seeing comp in all areas of pitch where everybody fighting for spots. So is Owen being injured every week at 32 going compete for CF spots with Rooney, Chicha & Welbeck not really? SAF also wants the next Man Utd team be young & full of pace does Owen have these things no. He doesn’t have place in the squad he brought in as back up helping to guide younger CF in our team as well with his experience his done that, time he & we moved on.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Isn't Owen on a Pay as you play deal though? If he is then I see no reason why SAF wouldn't keep him around for at least another year as back up for when players get injured and such


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah, I think Owen is just happy to be at a big club at this stage in his career - plus he's not scared of earning money is he? I think Owen will be the 4th choice striker next season just because he isn't going to kick up a fuss, knows where the net is and I've not heard anything about anyone wanting him gone.

On the topic of Smalling/Jones, whenever I've seen Jones at right back I've not been too impressed - he's been pretty erratic over the past couple of months regardless of where he is played but I definitely see him as more of a centre back than a fullback - put them both together at the back, see how that turns out; obviously they'd need a run of games like that though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










:lmao :lmao :lmao

Sign modric.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

During games, I think Jones might be the ugliest person who has ever existed.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

rumours going round on twitter that United have agreed a deal with Nathaniel Clyne when his contract runs out in the summer from palace, dont really see why another right back is needed


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> rumours going round on twitter that United have agreed a deal with Nathaniel Clyne when his contract runs out in the summer from palace, dont really see why another right back is needed


'cos the twins are like paper footballers playing on a field of fire. they only last so long.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Jones was epic at centre back for us, always looked calm & composed. It doesn't help that Fergie's pissed him about playing him here, there & everywhere. Poor guy doesn't know whether he's coming or going. It's no wonder he's been inconsistent.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> rumours going round on twitter that United have agreed a deal with Nathaniel Clyne when his contract runs out in the summer from palace, dont really see why another right back is needed


He's young and English. If you end up not needing him, you can make a quick profit.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Modric kinda looks like David Guetta


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™;11171688 said:


> Jones was epic at centre back for us, always looked calm & composed. It doesn't help that Fergie's pissed him about playing him here, there & everywhere. Poor guy doesn't know whether he's coming or going. It's no wonder he's been inconsistent.


Pretty much. He was brought in as CB to replace Rio long term but cos we had no fit RB or CM his had to play in both positions then keeps switching not going help his progression also his 19 got lot learn still in defense & fact SAF fucked up around with defense (not all own doing cos injury problems) Hut his asked LCB to play more to left to cover for Evra while RCB doesn’t play inline with LCB makes things over complicated & moving to big club at young age so have give time. His top class talent that will be fantastic CB in few years time not had best few months but form comes & goes, his qualities are there for all to see from time with Blackburn.



united_07 said:


> rumours going round on twitter that United have agreed a deal with Nathaniel Clyne when his contract runs out in the summer from palace, dont really see why another right back is needed


I wouldn’t believe anything off twitter until it 100% confirmed by Sky Sports, BBC & clubs website. Although it not first time this story has come up remember being linked with him in Jan but Clyne decided stay with Palace as he knew he would be no 1 RB there & be on bench at Man Utd so didn’t want to stall his progression. And imagine he thought owes Palace alot so didn’t want leave in Jan in middle of a season & at was time they were trying to reach a Carling Cup final so didn’t want miss out of chance of playing at Wembley for Palace. 

I actually like him as player whenever ive seen Palace over last 2 or so years his sticks out like sore thumb, his quick, bags energy, defends well, also in support with attack providing width, good crosser. Maybe sometimes takes wrong option instead pass inside hit wing or vice versa or cross from deep when could travel with ball more. But his 21 so not as if should know everything there is he needs to know at that age. 

Fact that he is English & cost barley 2-3M is bonus. Making step up from Championship to Premier League for some players is very had one but I actually think his one few ready for Premier League right now. Theres not much more he can do at Crystal Palace & needs take a step up in his progression as a player so moving to Premier League side is good idea/move & to side that needs a ACTUAL RB whose fit & dependable like we do is key factor here (Clyne played 130 games in just over 3 years at Palace & played in all 49 games for Palace last season)

Johnny Evans is about to sign new 5 year deal with us on 65K a week. Keep in mind this is from Goal so make of it what you will.



> Jonny Evans on verge of signing new five-year Manchester United contract
> 
> The defender is close to agreeing a £65,000-a-week package that will elevate him into the third tier of Old Trafford earners after an impressive season in Nemanja Vidic's absence
> 
> Jonny Evans has been offered a new five-year contract by Manchester United, Goal.com has learned. The defender, who has been the club’s outstanding defender in their climb to the top of the Premier League, is in negotiations with Old Trafford officials about a deal that will run until 2017.
> 
> Goal.com understands that talks are at an advanced stage and that Evans will sign the new contract at the end of the season.
> 
> The Northern Ireland international, who is currently in the fourth tier of United earners with the likes of the Da Silva twins, Tom Cleverley, Danny Welbeck, Chris Smalling and Phil Jones, will be given a pay rise that will elevate him into the third bracket of players on a package of around £65,000-a-week.
> 
> United recognise how important it is to reward Evans, who has two years remaining on his current contract.
> 
> The 24-year-old has recovered from his alarming collapse in form last season to become one of the Red Devils' mainstays at the back in the absence of Nemanja Vidic.
> 
> The Serbian will not play again this season after suffering cruciate ligament damage in the Champions League defeat at Basel on December 7.
> 
> Evans has started 21 of United’s 29 league matches – a record bettered only by Patrice Evra, Nani and Wayne Rooney – and also figured in nine of their European games.
> 
> He scored his first goal for the club in 117 appearances, on Sunday, when he steered in United’s first in their 5-0 rout of Wolves at Molineux.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> This will be fun!
> 
> We need a right back. A centre back depending on systems we want to play. We need a central midfielder. We need TWO Wingers. And we need a striker.
> 
> And then we have a lot of shit to clear.


Dont see why we need a real right back. Ivanovic is underrated as hell. We just need a Bertrand style player who will develop under him and sell monobrow

Also, how can we need two wingers and a striker? what about sturridge? or is he getting canned?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Since coming back from injury, Sturridge has been as wasteful as Nani and Gervinho's lovechild.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The only problem with Sturridge is that he can be selfish quite a bit when there is a player in a MUCH better position than he is. He rather just take the chance and most of the time it fucks up. If he can cut that out then he's an instant starter tbh. You also got Mata on the other wing which works fine. 1 more backup winger may do you fine but don't really need to. Also don't need a striker also because :torres has to come good soon. Right? 

Also agree about Ivanovic. Alongside Cole he's the best Defender you guys currently have. Dude's been a Rock all season. Doesn't get enough love if you ask me.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> Dont see why we need a real right back. Ivanovic is underrated as hell. We just need a Bertrand style player who will develop under him and sell monobrow


If we can do that, then that's fine. I don't underrate Branni at RB, but at the same time, we haven't had a natural right back who is actually good in a while. Azpilicueta seems interested in us, but if we don't act, he could be snatched up.



redeadening said:


> Also, how can we need two wingers and a striker? what about sturridge? or is he getting canned?


We don't have any competition on the wings. Mata should be playing in the middle, but has to play on the left. Sturridge should have had a few games up front, but has to play on the right. This is all because of the form of Malouda and Kalou. Just haven't been good enough. I'm sure both of them expire this year, so we need to bring in two. Drogba is going, Torres is not going to get us goals and Lukaku has had no experience at all, so that's why we need a striker.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Id rather keep sturridge on the wing in a henry type role. Maybe one day he can move into main striker

Id get Hazard (god willing) on the left, and move Mata central or play him in the hole. And if needed, play Sturridge up front with the main striker in the anelka role.

What we really need is a playmaker like modric and a left winger. We have Mata, but hes not a natural winger. Malouda is retarded and Kalou is decent but not exactly immense. DeBruyne has a great future but hell, hes too damn young and inexperienced.

Hmmmm....All I know for sure is, we need a winger and playmaker. Plus with FFP coming into play, we dont wanna overspend. Depending on how Torres does for the rest of the season, we'll see if we need another striker.

And as for Branni, i see no possible reason why he needs to be replaced. Hell, at times Id put him over Cole. we just need a decent young sub for him


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I forgot about De Bruyne. Well we only need to bring one winger then. This is what I'd like to see for next season:

GK: Cech, Turnbull, Hilario (Courtois will most likely be loaned out again)
RB: Branni, New
LB: Cole, Bertrand
CB: Terry, Luiz, Cahill, New (or Bruma)
DM: Essien (explosion is gone, should just play the holding role now), Romeu
CM: Ramires, Lampard, McEachran, New
AM: Mata
WF: Sturridge, De Bruyne, New
CF: Lukaku, Torres, New

Out: Drogba, Kalou, Malouda, Mikel, Bosingwa (Am I racist to my own? :terry)


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'd agree, all of them need to go

But Drogba is complicated though.....


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> I'd agree, all of them need to go
> 
> But Drogba is complicated though.....


Yeah, it really is. I mean, I feel bad for even putting that he needs to go, so it will be even worse for the guys in power to say no to him. I love the guy so much, but I just think we need to move on from him now.

Do you think we should promote from within for the young right back, or buy a young one who isn't getting many games but has potential from outside?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

oh boy hazard. a REAL WINGER! instead of playing nasri/silva/milner/kolarov as fake wingers, we could play a real one. exciting times here.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I dont see why City need Hazard. They already have the best team in premier league history :torres



Joel said:


> Yeah, it really is. I mean, I feel bad for even putting that he needs to go, so it will be even worse for the guys in power to say no to him. I love the guy so much, but I just think we need to move on from him now.
> 
> Do you think we should promote from within for the young right back, or buy a young one who isn't getting many games but has potential from outside?


We have a few right backs, but none are Bertrand's level.

We do have a few good centre backs though, but right? Nope. its a wasteland.

We do have this youth player though, i think its Kalas, who can make some epic runs though. He plays centreback, but everyone keeps saying he should switch to right


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> I forgot about De Bruyne. Well we only need to bring one winger then. This is what I'd like to see for next season:
> 
> GK: Cech, Turnbull, Hilario (Courtois will most likely be loaned out again)
> RB: Branni, New
> LB: Cole, Bertrand
> CB: Terry, Luiz, Cahill, New (or Bruma)
> DM: Essien (explosion is gone, should just play the holding role now), Romeu
> CM: Ramires, Lampard, McEachran, New
> AM: Mata
> WF: Sturridge, De Bruyne, New
> CF: Lukaku, Torres, New
> 
> Out: Drogba, Kalou, Malouda, Mikel, Bosingwa (Am I racist to my own? :terry)


:suarez1 You did me proud son 

I'd still keep Drogba tbh. The guy still gets you out of some sticky moments and can even be somewhat of a talisman at times. Even last season when everyone was talking about Torres this and torres that who was the guy getting you goals when no one else was? Drogba. Same kinda scenario this year. I'd say hold onto him for now.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Theres a good reason no striker who played alongside Drogba has been able to succeed though

It need to be all about him. Simple as that. The only ones who have survived are the ones who accepted his place at the top and played secondary roles


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Joel, you forgot about the most integral part of your team, Meireles :terry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lescott definitely out, kompany highly unlikely, :barry and zaba fit. will probably move richards to cb alongside kolo and have zaba at rb.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

has any team beaten city at the etihad this season?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

no.

well, besides the 2-3 against united in the fa cup with the disgraceful vinny red.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

and 1-0 to Liverpool too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

oh yeah i forgot about that awful savic tackle

but we havent dropped points at home in the league

rumours of dzeko wanting to leave and us straight swapping with higuain :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao where do i sign


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

WAT


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Leave Higuain alone. He's coming to Arsenal. 

Looking at Sahin's current status and assuming Real Madrid are interested in selling him, I can't see why both ManU and Chelea wouldn't be interested in him. He would improve both teams massively. He's the type of player ManU desperately need. He's also the same type of player who would be superb alongside a player of Mata's caliber in the middle.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah, I'd take Sahin straight away given the chance. Wouldn't be too expensive either, seeing as they have rarely used him. Last player we got from Madrid was brilliant.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

no romeu or :terry against us. i like.

luiz/cahill cb pairing?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea meant to be after Krul and Tiote according to the independant.

Don't get how this has any credibility as they don't even have a manager unless Abramovich is taking over full time with :terry as assistant.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Savic (hopefully) vs Luiz, battle of the fuck-ups.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

0.01% chance savic starts with zaba fit. hell, wouldnt be surprised to see vinny play. a 20% vinny is better than kolo/savic put together.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Kunt aguero is going to rip luiz a new one.

3-1 city.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

kunt?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> kunt?


Yep he's that good, so kunt seems fitting.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

that good?










and THAT is why we have the best yt page.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Luiz has been pretty good lately. Last major fuckup was in the international brazil game.

Him and cahill are a decent pairing


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Big man won't leave himself out of this game, he will pick him and lamps to start.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

big man has to manage tho


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Big man won't leave himself out of this game, he will pick him and lamps to start.


actually, he does his best managing when he's subbed himself out

also, I wouldnt mind Franky starting. apparently he has a decent record vs city. Not like Tevez vs us but a decent one.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Will chelsea play the 4-2-3-1 with mata down the middle behind drogba? or 4-3-3 with mata and sturridge out wide.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> that good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and THAT is why we have the best yt page.


they've got the best youtube page in the land, oh city are a massive club...... 

:troll


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> that good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and *THAT is why we have the best yt page.*


Is there a trophy for that? Could go nicely with the Moral Cup 2011/2012.

I actually like City's tunnel-cam videos though :side:. Wish United did them, especially a few weeks ago for the Liverpool game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

at least we have the best something.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

City's tunnel cam is a neat little feature.

Tevez to return tomorrow, desperate much roberto :terry.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

desperate?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Bringing back a club legend when injuries were fucking us over, who then helps United overtake City, winning 8 and drawing 1 of his 9 league games. That's not desperate, it's...










City stumble a little and they bring the neanderthal back after Mancini said he would never play him again. _That's_ desperate.

Us bringing Rooney back, that was desperate.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Spoke football with my City supporter mate yesterday, pretty much said it's United's Title and City have "bottled it" called Mancini "useless" I was pretty shocked, I think he's a great manager and think City have had a fucking brilliant season and still have a great chance of winning the Title.

Are all City fans this negative lol?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Bringing back a club legend when injuries were fucking us over, who then helps United overtake City, winning 8 and drawing 1 of his 9 league games. That's not desperate, it's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City stumble a little and they bring the neanderthal back after Mancini said he would never play him again. _That's_ desperate.
> 
> Us bringing Rooney back, that was desperate.


It's also fucking cheap.

Probably will happen in January again, to avoid buying a new central midfielder too. Or maybe they'll bump it up to the summer.

Scholes retires in May. Comes out of retirement in August. "BAH GAWD ITZ A NEW SIGNIN!"


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> Silva: Games 27 Assists 12,
> Valencia: Games 18 Assists 11
> Mata: Games 26 Assists 10
> Giggs: Games 19 Assists 9


brilliant from valencia so far this season


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Why is the best crosser in the league not on that list?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Getting £20m for Downing, now that's what I call the best youtube page.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Chelsea meant to be after Krul and Tiote according to the independant.
> 
> Don't get how this has any credibility as they don't even have a manager unless Abramovich is taking over full time with :terry as assistant.


:cena

Don't think that'll happen tbh. However Roman makes all the signings anyway, manager or not.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> Getting £20m for Downing, now that's what I call the best youtube page.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

After his recent big game performances (MOTM League Cup final + goal against Stoke) Henry Hill probably rates Downing as the 5th best player in the world right now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*












:lol :lol :lol, sky sports give this man a contract.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ok, that's brilliant. I'm sure he was auditioning for a singing contract in the Paul Scholes one :lol


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'd mark if that guy ever came to SkySports :lmao.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Spoke football with my City supporter mate yesterday, pretty much said it's United's Title and City have "bottled it" called Mancini "useless" I was pretty shocked, I think he's a great manager and think City have had a fucking brilliant season and still have a great chance of winning the Title.
> 
> Are all City fans this negative lol?


Deluded, arrogant, negative, clueless. Take your pick.

*Edit:*Get in Hoilett you fuckin' beauty!

Hoilett shits on Walcott!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Nige hates Arsenal with a passion :lol

It was inevitable: http://hasrobertodimatteobeensackedyet.com/


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao :lmao what a miss


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Nige hates Arsenal with a passion :lol


I don't tbf. Their fans & their delusion, well some of them wind me up but I don't hate them. Arsenal fans are surprisingly don't rate Walcott that highly. I can't stand the hype he gets because he is nowhere near a England international.

I wonder how long I have to wait for Sunderland's equaliser. 13 conceded in the last 10 minutes in our league campaign so far, 2 at Sunderland. It's coming!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

FEED THE YAK

Blackburn staying up :kean


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:kean



WHY. ugh, we have to beat QPR at the weekend, especially if we want to realistically have a strong top half finish.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Feed dat Yak! 6 points clear and maybe back-to-back wins for the first time this season and I think under Kean, and maybe, just maybe back-to-black clean sheets after 26 without one.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

SHEP is there anywhere to park for free by the stadium of light? Going for my ticket tomorrow.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

So, how bout dem Rovers?

:troll


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Shepard said:


> :kean
> 
> 
> 
> WHY. ugh, we have to beat QPR at the weekend, especially if we want to realistically have a strong top half finish.


MONVOLUTION just didn't have enough to get over the YOUNG AND TALENTED one :kean

You will never see a hasstevekeanbeensackedyet? It's literally impossible for him to get the sack. Such an inspiration.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EFC Bronco said:


> SHEP is there anywhere to park for free by the stadium of light? Going for my ticket tomorrow.



um i usually park in a place called azalea terrace which is like 15/20 minutes walk away and means you have to go through the city centre. afaik i think there's like a bowling alley about 5 minutes from the stadium near a pub called the wheatsheaf w/ a car park nearby which used to be free a couple years ago, so that might still be an option.


YOUNG AND TALENTED Steve Kean wasn't going to let the MONVOLUTION best him twice, he's too good for that. Should've known.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Makes up for the robbery at the Stadium of Light. We should've been 2-0 up at half time if it wasn't for that disgraceful disallowed goal. Looking like we could just be safe now. If we can avoid defeat in what will be a difficult game to say the least for many reasons at Bolton and I think we'll be alright with Norwich & Wigan to play at Ewood yet and the run-ins QPR & Wolves have.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Kean Out?


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Cheers Shep, would have used one of the free coaches put on by Everton (an apology for the derby me thinks) but we've already hired the car


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:kean Martin O'Who?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Kean Out?


If I had the choice of replacing him, I would, but the bottom line is he's not going anywhere anytime soon. The chairlady has backed him time & time again. Now things are improving (wins against awful Wolves & Sunderland teams!) there's no danger of him going.

He's not exactly learning & developing as a coach. There's still no real organisation or tactical awareness coming from him. We'll survive on there being three of the worst teams in recent Premiership history being worse than us and we'll be lucky to get 35 points which would send us down normally. With the players he's had to sell I'll give him credit for getting by.

His own transfer dealing has been very poor to say the least. He's had more to spend than Sam ever had and only Formica & Dann are regulars now, and neither have been outstanding. Rochina, Petrovic & Orr are in & out, the last two are awful and Rochina hasn't started since New Year's Eve at Old Trafford. Ribeiro & Anderson haven't played a game and we've not seen Vuckevic in a while. Martin Olsson hasn't convinced me yet either by any stretch of the imagination.

Personally I'd like to see us try & get Brian McDermott from Reading if we stay up and they don't go up. Whether he'd come or not is a different story.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Your gonna regret wanting him gone Nige when he leaves you guys in the Summer and signs for Chelsea and go on to win the League, FA Cup, Carling Cup & Roman's baby the Champo League in his first season 

:kean


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It's a risk I'm prepared to take!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Your gonna regret wanting him gone Nige when he leaves you guys in the Summer and signs for Chelsea and go on to win the League, FA Cup, Carling Cup & Roman's baby the Champo League in his first season
> 
> :kean


Wrong, never mind this jose business :kean is clearly SAF replacement.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

He's got wins under his belt over Fergie, Wenger & O'Neill (& Jol) in the past 6 months. How many other managers can say that? He's not to be underestimated at any cost. He is that young & that talented!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

SAF's still got a couple years on him. It's all in the Plan bro. First Chelsea. Then Barca then SAF's replacement at Man U 

:kean


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Surprised by the Sunderland result thought it'd be close with a draw or Sunderland nicking it.

Btw, whats the best site for football pictures?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Steve Kean, young, talented, plays strong attacking football, beat Ferguson, manages winning streaks, and is unsackable

Chelsea is a massive club, but I'd argue Kean would be wasting his talent there. He needs to go replace ep and usher in the golden age of football


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



For The Win said:


> Surprised by the Sunderland result thought it'd be close with a draw or Sunderland nicking it.
> 
> Btw, whats the best site for football pictures?


www.stevekean.com

:kean

I may be crazy, but I think we can get something at the Etihad tomorrow :hmm:

Edit: Ok, that website is actually real. Kean should sue for fraudery!


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> Fabrice Muamba asks ‘did we lose?’ after waking in hospital from match collapse


 - http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...did-lose-waking-hospital-match-233421240.html

Awesome!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Crazy how everyone talks about everyone was saying how it put things into perspective and football isn't anything and then as soon as he wakes up the first thing he asks about is the match :lmao 

Nah that's awesome though good to hear positive stuff coming from the Muamba situation. more positive info plz.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Kazz said:


> - http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...did-lose-waking-hospital-match-233421240.html
> 
> Awesome!


Amazing.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Blackburn i guarantee we will play our hearts out against you on saturday, its going to be a special game.

Fabrice Muamba <3


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Bringing back a club legend when injuries were fucking us over, who then helps United overtake City, winning 8 and drawing 1 of his 9 league games. That's not desperate, it's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City stumble a little and they bring the neanderthal back after Mancini said he would never play him again. _That's_ desperate.
> 
> Us bringing Rooney back, that was desperate.


so what if tevez wins us the rest of our games off his own boot. surely thats smart


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Not really, sure smart for results and such but it totally contradicts Mancini when he said he'd never play for City again under him and he was "dead to me".

Makes him look desperate :bron


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Renegade™ said:


> Not really, sure smart for results and such but it totally contradicts Mancini when he said he'd never play for City again under him and he was *"dead to me"*.
> 
> Makes him look desperate :bron


Wait, what? Surely Mancini never used those words. If so; wow. I've never heard a manager go that far!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Tevez's tubby ass won't win City anything. If City win the league, it'll be down the likes of Aguero, Silva, Hart and Kompany dragging City through.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Wait, what? Surely Mancini never used those words. If so; wow. I've never heard a manager go that far!


right after the munich game yeah. can you blame him?

after he calmed down he said he would be allowed back if he apologised. he eventually has and here we are.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Kazz said:


> - http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...did-lose-waking-hospital-match-233421240.html
> 
> Awesome!


(Y)


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> After his recent big game performances (MOTM League Cup final + goal against Stoke) Henry Hill probably rates Downing as the 5th best player in the world right now.


Actually I'd rather the league cup was abolished. And FA Cup Replays too. F***ing pointless and entirely anti-climatic. Obviously not counting recent circumstances.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Henry Hill said:


> Actually I'd rather the league cup was abolished. And FA Cup Replays too. F***ing pointless and entirely anti-climatic. Obviously not counting recent circumstances.


:kobe


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Glad to hear that Fabrice is doing fine. 

Tonight is the night... When Arsenal lose and Chelsea beat City at Etihad. :wenger

Btw, I don't think Mancini said anything wrong after the Munich game. He was super pissed and he felt a sense of betrayal from a player who has been moaning for eternity. They could have handled it different, but I don't blame Mancini for playing Tevez again--if he does. There is no point not using a player of Tevez's caliber. Tevez has the ability to win the match on his own. That's something City will need from now until the end of the season.

After that, City may as well sell Tevez to Juventus or PSG. But the best option would be to loan him out to us.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i totally forgot about this, but for ashley cole's sake, he better hope like hell chelsea make 4th

thursday nights, channel 5 ashley. never forget it.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> just maybe back-to-black clean sheets after 26 without one.














I hope the point gap Blackburn have developed means they'll go soft on us next week :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

DAT KEAN :kean

Looking forward to Man City vs Chelsea tonight.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wolves board disapointed with the levels of season ticket renewals.

Hmmm I wonder why people aren't renewing.

:hmm:


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

jarvis, fletch, henno, stearman to leave this summer.

we're going down and may not be back for a few years.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'll say a score draw with City/Chelsea. Should be a good match either way.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Probably have a better idea on how the game will go when i see the teams but as of now i fancy city with it been at the ethiad and a must win.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

imo we'll lie up

hart
richards kolo vinny clichy
barry 
nasri silva milner
kun dzeko

if vinny isnt fit move micah to cb and put in zaba at rb


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

great news on fabrice. followed him since he was a youngster here, doctors deserve huge praise at whl, vital they performed job quickly and efficiently. 

for tonight, i'm not too sure we'll get the 3 points. everton away is always tough, but really, with them having played a few times, having a few injuries and not being 100% fully fit, we should really beat them. can't see chelsea beating city, if city perform to their potential they should knock a few past them. although this is city and chelsea - two teams in the capacity to fuck up.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Not sure which match to watch. :hmm:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

City, Everton and QPR treble for tonight. Wishful thinking? :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> Fabrice Muamba was "in effect dead" for 78 minutes following his on-pitch collapse, Bolton Wanderers' club doctor Jonathan Tobin has revealed.
> But Dr Tobin said he had been amazed by the 23-year-old's recovery so far.
> 
> In an emotional interview, Dr Tobin said: "We were fearing the worse and didn't think we'd get the recovery we had. It's incredible.
> "It is still very, very early days but to see the improvements we have is a testament to everybody involved."


jesus


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If Chelsea beat City tonight I'll probably wank myself dry.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It's still is early, but it's amazing how he seems to not have suffered any sort of brain damage. Hope he can continue to recover.

If there is no Kompany, I really do fancy our chances. But Luiz and Cahill have never been solid togther (or solid at all), so I'm sure Man City more than fancy their chances.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

plz start mr can only score against second division teams torres.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

He knows how to score in Manchester :torres



































Also how miss open goals in Manchester too :torres


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> It's still is early, but it's amazing how he seems to not have suffered any sort of brain damage. Hope he can continue to recover.
> 
> If there is no Kompany, I really do fancy our chances. But Luiz and Cahill have never been solid togther (or solid at all), so I'm sure Man City more than fancy their chances.


I wouldnt really call Luiz and Cahill exactly bad together. They havent been setting the world of defending on fire, but theyre a decent pair. Hell, Cahill is basically Terry Jr anyways. With Ivanovic and Cole in the defence too and essien too, i dont see the defence being THAT horrible

Wonder if Sturridge will start with Drogs. Predicting a 4-3-1-2 maybe


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> I wouldnt really call Luiz and Cahill exactly bad together. They havent been setting the world of defending on fire, but theyre a decent pair. Hell, Cahill is basically Terry Jr anyways. With Ivanovic and Cole in the defence too and essien too, i dont see the defence being THAT horrible
> 
> Wonder if Sturridge will start with Drogs. Predicting a 4-3-1-2 maybe


They had an awful night in Naples and just didn't communicate with each other. Hopefully that was just due to the whole team not knowing what the fuck AVB was on, but until that is proven, I can't say they've looked good together.

Team I'd like to see for tonight:

Cech
Ivanovic Cahill Luiz Cole
Essien
Ramires Lampard
Mata
Torres Drogba​
Would like to be solid in the middle of the park, forcing City to try to play wide, which isn't their game. I'd give Torres a chance tonight to show if his "new found" confidence can carry him to a good performance. Mata behind the two strikers.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Vader13 said:


> If Chelsea beat City tonight I'll probably wank myself dry.


This is true and chelsea would become my 2nd team for the rest of the season atleast.

But doubtful, i expected spurs to beat city at the etihad and that didn't turn out well.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> They had an awful night in Naples and just didn't communicate with each other. Hopefully that was just due to the whole team not knowing what the fuck AVB was on, but until that is proven, I can't say they've looked good together.
> 
> Team I'd like to see for tonight:
> 
> Cech
> Ivanovic Cahill Luiz Cole
> Essien
> Ramires Lampard
> Mata
> Torres Drogba​
> Would like to be solid in the middle of the park, forcing City to try to play wide, which isn't their game. I'd give Torres a chance tonight to show if his "new found" confidence can carry him to a good performance. Mata behind the two strikers.


Best formation we have at the moment. With sturridge as an impact sub later on for torres

Come on #evilChelseaCharge


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Not sure which match to watch. :hmm:


Spurs/Stoke (Y)


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Cech
Ivanovic Cahill Luiz Cole
Mikel
Meireles Lampard
Ramires Torres Mata​
What?


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> City, Everton and QPR treble for tonight. Wishful thinking? :side:


I'd also take Stoke over Spurs, just so we can keep looking upwards instead of down.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Cech
> Ivanovic Cahill Luiz Cole
> Mikel
> Meireles Lampard
> Ramires Torres Mata​
> What?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hart
Zabaleta Richards Toure Clichy
Yaya De Jong
Silva Aguero Nasri
Balotelli​
Tevez on the bench.

Don't like our team at all. Chance to get at City's centre backs, but with that team, I can not see it. 2-0 City.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> Spurs/Stoke (Y)


Obvious choice but it's not broadcasting here.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Don’t fully understand why RdM gone with that Chelsea team with Man City back 4 not as strongest in game Chelsea do need to win imo. You would expect at least 1 of Moluda, Drogba or Sturridge starting cos what they provide to team. Can understand RdM trying to juggle the team with 2 tough Prem League games coming up (MCFC away then Spurs Home). Then Benfica away in CL QF 1st leg in 7 days time. Alot falls on Mata shoulder tonight as his the team only real creator & Torres also need to hit form in this game if he wants be serious contender for starting in Chelsea 11 for each match day so scoring tonight would boost those chances.

Man City team looks good in midfield; Yaya has legs to go up & down but imagine told sit more tonight alongside De Jong who protect back 4. Attack looks good my main thought of it though is it will become to narrow, Nasri & Silva love operating in same space so can get in other way (See Everton away In Jan). Kun as no.10 think suits him better but like before Silva & Nasri love playing in same area if Chelsea keep it tight & with amount Midfielder have in there starting 11 think looks as though may try play 2 lines very narrow & tight together something MCFC have struggled with this season if teams who sit deeper then normal, play 2 banks of 4 & play bit more narrow.

Im looking forward to game its going be interesting to see who going to come up on top at end of the night.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Mikel and Meireles? Fuck off Chelsea. :torres


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

History repeating itself?!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Torres and Nasri both started well. About time, for the both of them.

as for arsenal, ros in for aoc on the wing is a strange one, certainly didn't work out last time. AW doesn't usually mess with winning team, but has done tonight. i'm all for rotation, but we should be fresh. maybe thinking he needs another engine in midifeld (ramsey) to cope with high workrate of everton's midfield.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Sup with both teams constantly playing sloppy balls tonight?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea clueless in attack.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Fuck this is frustrating. Need someone to just bang it home. Passing all over QPR's defence.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Lack of quality in the final 3rd from both City and Chelsea.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> Fuck this is frustrating. Need someone to just bang it home. Passing all over QPR's defence.


Saw some random stat on twitter the other day. Dunno how true it is an cba to do the research but apparently we haven't lost the last 9 games Adam's hasn't played in If that's the case I wouldn't hold my breath for a result here, It's like the only consistant thing about the guy.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah it has draw all over it, right now anyway.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Would help if the City players stopped moaning at each other.


----------



## God™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Meireles is so, so bad. He can't even hit a pass. Lampard has been awful as well, but at least he can pull a goal out of his arse after doing nothing for an hour. 

Meireles off for Essien please.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:barry on for :balo


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Henry jets 5,000 miles to visit Muamba

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/21032012/58/premier-league-henry-jets-5-000-miles-visit-muamba.html

Good on him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Fortuitous with that result so far, Everton goal incorrectly ruled offside. Perhaps our form of payback for Saha's 'goal' at the Emirates last year. Apart from that, we crushed them in the first 30 mins. Midfield playing some beautiful stuff, and should have been 3-0 up before 15 minute mark, but Everton got into game after 35 or so. Can't be complacent now... hopefully Everton will tire even more second half.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Adam looked injured towards the end of the half. HENDO on plz. Or Shelvey i suppose. No idea how Adam doesn't get booked more often. Clumsy cunt.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

El Plastico has been a horrendous game so far.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

CAHILL!!!!!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

OH LARD!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Lmao Mancini 

goodnight sweet league.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

CAHILL


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

El Plastico :


























Kazz said:


> Henry jets 5,000 miles to visit Muamba
> 
> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/21032012/58/premier-league-henry-jets-5-000-miles-visit-muamba.html
> 
> Good on him.


What a guy. THE KING.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

fucking Cahill, he scores when he wants :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Looking good at the moment.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hell yeeaah! Chelsea leading! Hope we make it five wins from five since Di Matteo took over


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lol, the goal was the first shot on target in the whole match


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

COATES. what a fucking goal. brb, need to get new pants.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

same as RUSH, what a goal


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

COATES. Carroll take notes on how to score like that son


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Stoke score. Tottenham have really fallen off.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lol penalty


----------



## ABK

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Damn Aguero! He leveled it


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

QPR fans cheering when Barton comes off lol


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:rooney FUCK!!!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Essien trying his hardest to lose this. And it may just work.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I didn't see the penalty just this comment


BBC Sport pundit Mark Lawrenson
"That is never a penalty in a million years."


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



King Kenny said:


> I didn't see the penalty just this comment
> 
> BBC Sport pundit Mark Lawrenson
> "That is never a penalty in a million years."


It was a penalty, Essien was unlucky as the ball was blasted at him, but you can't have your arms in the air like that and block a shot on goal and expect to get away with it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



King Kenny said:


> I didn't see the penalty just this comment
> 
> 
> BBC Sport pundit Mark Lawrenson
> "That is never a penalty in a million years."


It was really close to him, but his hand didn't need to be up in the air. Penalty, imo.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Oh..Chelsea.. :/


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

OH LAWD

TEVEZ TROLLING HARD


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Naaassssssrrrrriiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

useless cunts chelsea :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

GOOAAALLLLLL

Don't party just yet Man Utd.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










Neat little pass to put Nasri through on goal. Probably MOTM tonight (Nasri, that is).


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Dzeko just keeps losing the ball.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

No sweat, we're still top.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










welcome back chief :side:


2-0 up now, need to press on and bang in a few more.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

why wasnt that cleared fuck sake


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

chelsea are just awful


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

tottenham equalise


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Carroll on for Suarez. at 2-1 :hmm: i don't like this sub at all.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> chelsea are just awful


We were bad tonight. But oh well. Look forward to City beating United again and hopefully going on to win the league


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> We were bad tonight. But oh well. Look forward to City beating United again and hopefully going on to win the league


looking forward to chelsea not even making europe next season :troll


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

ugh


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

FOR FUCKS SAKE YOU USELESS FUCKING CUNTS. 2-2. fucking pathetic.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> We were bad tonight. But oh well. Look forward to City beating United again and hopefully going on to win the league


DAT BITTERNES :terry


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Stop the press, Downing just got his first Premier League assist of the season. Only took him 28 games. Just needs his first goal now, and the £20 million will look great value.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Stringer how is the Nasri game? Sorry, I mean how is the Arsenal game?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

this is fucking gay. should have been 3 points in the bag and we blew it. 2 soft goals as well. What the fuck.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lulz I read Seb's post first and thought Liverpool had got a third.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What....What...I.....I dont.....


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Terrible defending from Lampard for Nasri's goal. Doesn't shut the guy down, and then lets the guy run right past him, even though he gets a head start. 

Also frustrated with Drogba. Didn't close anyone down and was ineffectual. At least Torres worked his socks off.

Still, expected to lose, just a bit frustrated. 

Think 4th is beyond us now. Its okay though, we're doing a Liverpool 

#MUNICH2012


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

2-0 up to 3-2 down. what the fuck. This is absolute garbage. Game should have been put to bed ages ago. 3 points flushed away.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

QPR with the comeback!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

nice one liverpool, after the chelsea match i needed cheering up


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

AH HAHAHAHAHA LOLERPOOL


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Still, could be worse... could be supporting the scousers


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

christ, what a night for arsenal. spurs, chelsea and liverpool all bottle it and we win. 3rd now. defence epic, won us the game. scrappy match second half, rvp had an absolute stinker. some may say we were fortunate, we definitely were with the disallowed goal, but rosicky had a very good pen shout turned down, cahill should have been sent off too. evened up. deserved it overall. kos motm btw, surprise surprise.

LOL - Chelsea fans: "ONE TEAM IN EUUUUUUUUUUUROPE"
CITY FANS: "YOU'RE JUST THE THIRD TEAM IN LONDON"

liverpool providing some much needed entertainment yet again. hilarious.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

but Liverpool fans it doesnt matter about the result tonight, just remember that the kit deal you signed is far more important


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Terrible defending from Lampard for Nasri's goal. Doesn't shut the guy down, and then lets the guy run right past him, even though he gets a head start.
> 
> Also frustrated with Drogba. Didn't close anyone down and was ineffectual. At least Torres worked his socks off.
> 
> Still, expected to lose, just a bit frustrated.
> 
> *Think 4th is beyond us now. Its okay though, we're doing a Liverpool *
> 
> #MUNICH2012


Certainly not. Spurs are on a clear slide. We were never going to win this and the loss was almost expected. Sucks that we were the catalysts for our downfall (looking at you Essien) though.

If we beat a struggling Spurs this Satuday, we're 2 points behind them.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> but Liverpool fans it doesnt matter about the result tonight, just remember that the kit deal you signed is far more important


Guardiola wishes he had a kit deal like that ep


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

to be fair, we have had no chance of 4th for ages so this is our way of keeping QPR up for next season :troll

but still :sad:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Disastrous night for Liverpool in the fight for 6th place.

Kenny DGAF though, he's got dat kit deal.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Soft 3 points. Everton got a ridiculous amount of offsides.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Bar Bellamy, Lucas, Suarez, Stevie, Enrique, Agger & Kelly are squad is not up to the task. Skrtel played well this season too but that's about it. Everyone else sucks. Even Reina's lost his touch big time this season. Losing Lucas KILLED us this season and basically left us with Gerrard carrying the midfield. Without him we have nothing and because of that Suarez can't even be as effective as he could be because he constantly has to do the midfields job as well as try to score

Just a fucking joke we spent soo much money on a team last Summer and our best players have been the cheapest ones. (Bellamy & Enrique)


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lol:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

^lol

The home fans were booing Joey Barton, not sure what he specifically did tonight but good on them.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

fucking hell. we were terrible tonight but i was hoping we'd atleast slide by on luck.

but its ok. All this means is we have to win the champions league now. easy as pie

still not sure what the hell our plan was tonight though. every single player looked retarded


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

City winning was tough to watch, even though they deserved it, in fairness. But Liverpool, they can always be relied upon to raise a smile. Cheers.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Was shattered with the 3-2 loss. 

But City put a smile on my face.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Just watched the last 10 minutes of the game. Realized that Ramsey started. Was he his regular awful self?

What the heck is happening to Spurs? They are practically refusing CL football..: Glad City won against Chelsea but looking at the line-ups, they got it wrong tactically.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pressure on united on monday after city hammer stoke on saturday they will be top.

:lol :lol :lol liverpool, really against qpr?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

And welcome back, Tevez! DAT assist.

Me <3 Liverpool.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> Just watched the last 10 minutes of the game. Realized that Ramsey started. Was he his regular awful self?


Wasted a lot, but found himself in good positions. Entire team was meh except Verm and Kos & maybe Arteta.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

City winning in no way lifts my spirits. Especially when they're going to win the league anyway :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> Just watched the last 10 minutes of the game. Realized that Ramsey started. Was he his regular awful self?
> 
> What the heck is happening to Spurs? They are practically refusing CL football..: Glad City won against Chelsea but looking at the line-ups, they got it wrong tactically.


Meh everyone except Arsenal at this point seems to just not what CL football :lol. Pretty sure that 4th place must be cursed or something.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Its ok. Tactical Mastermind BIG MAN will be back next game to fuck Spurs, liverpool, and arsenal up. 

YEAH

Plus, like anyone actually expected a win vs City at Etihad with THAT line up


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

That is the problem with Ramsey. He wastes so much chances and loses the ball too much. I'm happy with winning ugly. That's something we lacked last season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> Its ok. Tactical Mastermind BIG MAN will be back next game to fuck Spurs, liverpool, and arsenal up.
> 
> YEAH
> 
> Plus, like anyone actually expected a win vs City at Etihad with THAT line up


But but but :torres had apparently found his form again. He was supposed to go into beast mode


----------



## ABK

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> fucking hell. we were terrible tonight but i was hoping we'd atleast slide by on luck.
> 
> but its ok. All this means is we have to win the champions league now. easy as pie
> 
> still not sure what the hell our plan was tonight though. every single player looked retarded


Same feeling here. Although there's player power at Chelsea, I don't think it's actually what is hindering the team from success. Chelsea need a world class coach that can transform the team gradually by utilizing both the senior and junior players in the process. Maybe a second Mourinho or something...eh?


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Man City rightfully winners thought Chelsea were beyond rubbish, looked so toothless & clueless in attack it seemed like Chelsea where trying to hold on to a draw & nick goal if could which they did. At times they did ok at back Luiz had a good game imo. But so many players looked uninterested & poor tonight. Essien, A.Cole, Bosingwa, Mikel, Lampard & Meireles all had games to forgot, game just passed them all by. Drogba could be added to that list to when he came on the Drogba of old where was such handful to CB never gave them a second to rest but tonight just walked around the pitch when he came on. 

Chelsea lack of width & pace caused them alot problems tonight, they tried stay compact & break if could but didn’t have players to provide pace & width to create to many times Torres & Mata had drift out wide to create space for team that ended up meaning no outlet up top so had move ball slowly back into center wait for someone go through middle up top then go again & when this happened Chelsea were so wasteful in possession that never had many if any clear cut chances.

On night where Arsenal won & Spurs drew you got to think Chelsea haven’t helped there chances of getting that 4th spot, now there game v Spurs is even bigger must win theres so much riding on that game for both sides, Spurs lack form is also something that must be concerning Spurs had 10 point lead over Arsenal now Arsenal are 3rd & 1 point in front of Spurs in 4th. Chelsea who are 5th are 5 points behind Spurs so even if beat Spurs still need a favor from someone elsewhere along road while they themselves not slipping up.

Credit to Man City for grinding it out, the first 20 mins of game Man City looked pretty good, had lot ball, looked dangerous in attack, moving ball pretty well then as game wore on ball moved slower then passed ball around more then should in center of pitch. They huffed & puffed alot as game went on & did have chances but unlike early on in season Man City where so wasteful at crucial moment needed someone to keep calm level head when mattered those 2 things happened in end with Kuns pen (It is pen Essien shouldnt raise hands take 1 in face if have to just don’t give ref that option silly from him) & finally Tevez reverse pass into Nasri who chipped Cech for the winner.

I think game that didn’t offer alot of excitement; Chelsea didn’t deserve to win while Man City did. Man City did well to grind out an important win not played at best but still winning which is a sign of a good side. My concern if I were Man City fan would be just how flat looked as of late, they do well in first 20 mins then drop levels not first game this happened in about last 2 months imo they find it hard to create clear chances easily as game goes on but they eventually to grind teams down. Stoke away at weekend will be hard test for Man City imo. Stoke are tough to beat at home with crowd there & Stoke play 2 banks 4 very deep, tight & narrow. 

We just focus on our job, take each game as it comes. Man City stay 1 point behind us now we focus on Fulham at OT on the Monday night & try set pace at the top of the league.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea really are poor. Special mentions to Bosingwa and Cahill, terrible defenders.

And jesus christ Liverpool, you are just brilliantly hilarious.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> Kicking myself. Aaaaarrghhh. Was going to put £10 on QPR given Howard Webb was the referee and I didn't. What a fucking prick. I know the man is utterly bent and it was fucking nailed on. Why. Why. Why. Why??!


Just seen this gem on RAWK. Love the online Liverpool fans way of thinking, *always* blame someone else.

The fans on RAWK really discredit their club, I actually know a few Liverpool fans and they are nothing like that and you can actually have a good conversation about football with them.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Just seen this gem on RAWK. Love the online Liverpool fans way of thinking, *always* blame someone else.
> 
> The fans on RAWK really discredit their club, I actually know a few Liverpool fans and they are nothing like that and you can actually have a good conversation about football with them.


It's never their fault, it's never their fault. Always the victim, it's never their fault.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> Chelsea really are poor. Special mentions to Bosingwa and Cahill, terrible defenders.
> 
> And jesus christ Liverpool, you are just brilliantly hilarious.



Ramires was awful he could barely control the ball, essien was awful, dodgy haircut ran alot but didn't contribute much no idea why roberto went with that side obviously had spurs in mind.

City fully deserved to win but it was the fashion they did it that was a kick in the nuts. But we have done it plenty of times so i guess it was city's turn.

No fuck ups now (i'm looking at you rovers away) till the etihad and we will see what happens.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> But but but :torres had apparently found his form again. He was supposed to go into beast mode


Torres was ok tonight, considering he got ZERO service

My god, what the hell were chelsea trying to do. We looked like fucking bolton or some other low table side going up against a big team

Zero structure, zero ideas


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Just seen this gem on RAWK. Love the online Liverpool fans way of thinking, *always* blame someone else.
> 
> The fans on RAWK really discredit their club, I actually know a few Liverpool fans and they are nothing like that and you can actually have a good conversation about football with them.


im guessing thats [email protected] aka the funniest poster on RAWK, as he is so deluded it is unbelievable, you would think everyone of his posts is a wind up


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> It's never their fault, it's never their fault. Always the victim, it's never their fault.


Don't forget "King Kenny is a world class manager and the savior of the Premier League" and my personal favorite "We've just been unlucky this season, next year we'll mount a Title challenge, in Kenny we trust"


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

They are the champions of hitting the woodwork too, don't forget that.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Evra cost Liverpool a top 4 place this season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Funny thing is, after our god awful goal, i was already imagining the city wackos complaining about the FA conspiracy against the greatest side in premier league history

Luiz was rock solid though tonight. But lampard, my god, what the hell was that?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Fantastic finish by Nasri. Top class.

Tevez was good with the ball but did look very slow at times.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> Torres was ok tonight, considering he got ZERO service
> 
> My god, what the hell were chelsea trying to do. We looked like fucking bolton or some other low table side going up against a big team
> 
> Zero structure, zero ideas


You still think I'm stupid for calling Ramires shit? fucking atrocious again tonight. Perfect example of a player with two left feet and the most overrated player Chelsea have.



Seb said:


> Evra cost Liverpool a top 4 place this season.


You kidding me? he cost them the Title and cost Kenny his knighthood.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> No fuck ups now (i'm looking at you rovers away) till the etihad and we will see what happens.


Loving the fear from the United fans of coming to Ewood, then again we're on of :kean's unbeaten runs! Fergie's never outwitted the real Scottish tactical mastermind and he won't this time round either.:no:

Have no fear United fans, we've lost 10 of 15 at home this year, and some of those defeats have been at the hands of Wolves, Bolton & West Brom.

At least we still have Liverpool to come too at Ewood. :lmao Dalglish you useless twat!

Can't believe City played "One Step Beyond" at full time either. Disrespectful bastards, no class whatsoever.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

ramires is not shit.

His problem with playing on the wing is mainly the fact that he's NOT A FUCKING WINGER

He only gets deployed there out of desperation since only only actual winger (malouda) is retarded

as for one step beyond, that is bloody disgraceful


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Di Matteo really fucked it up tonight. Should have gone in with my formation. Team nevr looked good at all. Looked like we had sneaked it, but Essien made sure that didn't happen :no:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I think he knew he was going for a losing battle so just threw everyone out there and hoped for the best.

No sane person can believe that this team couldve matched city. I still dont know what our formation was


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

*Checks fixture list to see when Man Utd go to Venkys*


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We scored a goal that Barcelona would have been happy with, but Drenthe was judged offside despite being a yard on. Officiating in football continues to be a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> *Checks fixture list to see when Man Utd go to Venkys*


12 days, Monday night live on Sky. United are getting owned :kean style!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EFC Bronco said:


> We scored a goal that Barcelona would have been happy with, but Drenthe was judged offside despite being a yard on. Officiating in football continues to be a fucking disgrace.


Too true, and Blatter and Fifa aren't just to blame for that, they're also to blame for Nasri getting booked for celebrating the winning goal in the Man City game. :frustrate


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Maybe it's just me getting nervous but alot of the games left look like potential banana skins now but didn't yesterday :lol

:argh:


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> Too true, and Blatter and Fifa aren't just to blame for that, they're also to blame for Nasri getting booked for celebrating the winning goal in the Man City game. :frustrate


Arguably worse in my opinion!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Liverpool are the gift that keeps on giving. Great job defending those headed through balls Jose, son. (Y)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Enrique is an excellent player, but has made quite a few individual errors leading up to goals. Liverpool's defence all over the place last 20 minutes. Still best summer signing. 

have to laugh at MOTD coverage, they praise 'brilliant bale' for setting up a goal for 1-1 at home to stoke, but criticize arsenal's defending (for some reason) away from home v an everton side who have taken the scalp of some big teams recently.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



D'Angelo said:


> -have to laugh at MOTD coverage, they praise 'brilliant bale' for setting up a goal for 1-1 at home to stoke, but criticize arsenal's defending (for some reason) away from home v an everton side who have taken the scalp of some big teams recently.


Wow, that's terrible. Going to Goodison and getting a win is all that matters. One of the stickiest places for top teams.

Got to admit, I thought that was a nailed on Everton win, but Arsenal's run goes on. They look very likely to finish 3rd now, which annoys me, as I still believed we could.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I didn't think Chelsea were as bad as a lot of people have made out they were.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Centrebacks, mikel, cech were all good, torres, ramires and mata were acceptable.

The rest had no fricking idea what the hell was happening. We were clearly playing for a lucky win


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> I didn't think Chelsea were as bad as a lot of people have made out they were.


I haven't seen MoTD, but they must have just showed our good bits. If you saw the 90mins, then I don't think you would think that.

No gameplan going forward what so ever. Sloppy passing. Just not focused. Torres was our best player and he got no service at all and just had to fight for scraps. Lampard made Meireles look world class. I don't get how Lampard thinks he is still good enough to start every game...


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What happened to Liverpool? Nobody does this to Kenny Dalglish. :suarez2

Arsenal 3rd in the league now. Who'd have thought it looking at the start of the season.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I thought Chelsea were ok apart from Cahill, Bosingwa and Lampard really. Mikel played one of his better games, Ramires struggled out of position.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Watched MOTD not knowing the scores and was on the edge of my seat thinking City had blown the title race. Great spirit to get themselves out of a tight situation which they appeared to handle like champions. Nasri was the only player who looked anything special from the highlights. Tevez appeared to be moving in slow motion but his assist was very nicely done.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Cahill wasnt really 'bad'. I mean he scored didnt he :cahill

Mereiles, frank, essien, bosingwa all blew it though. There was just no sense of direction. No tactics. They looked so out of their depth its ridiculous


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Forgot Meireles, he was a disaster.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I didn't understand the logic in dropping Drogba given his penchant for big games. Torres might have played well but he'd be better off getting more goals under his belt against weaker opposition.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The logic in dropping Drogba was, well, there was no logic. We just didnt know what we were doing

Quite frankly, I think literally everyone phoned it in during this game. Must have been the lack of Terry


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> What happened to Liverpool? Nobody does this to Kenny Dalglish. :suarez2
> 
> Arsenal 3rd in the league now. Who'd have thought it looking at the start of the season.


Yeah I have to give props to Arsenal. Especially over the last two months. Pre 2012 it was basically the RVP show but the rest of the team has really began to push themselves since the Milan Battering. Actually seem like they all want it now. 




redeadening said:


> The logic in dropping Drogba was, well, there was no logic. We just didnt know what we were doing
> 
> Quite frankly, I think literally everyone phoned it in during this game. Must have been the lack of Terry












Seriously though I supposed he just wanted to give Torres a shot after the two goals he scored on the weekend. See if he can carry on his form which didn't pay off. 




T-C said:


> Forgot Meireles, he was a disaster.


And to think we made a nice like £500,000 profit on the lad :troll


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Seriously though I supposed he just wanted to give Torres a shot after the two goals he scored on the weekend. See if he can carry on his form which didn't pay off.


Should have went with my formation then!

Would have had both Torres and Drogba up front, with Mata behind them. Would have done exactly the same thing he wanted to do by clogging up the midfield and forcing City to wide positions, but it would have also gave us more of a threat on the attack.

Just give me the job, ffs :terry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EGame said:


> Lmao Mancini
> 
> goodnight sweet league.


oh really


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

#Joelforchelsea2012 

:torres

Also why the fuck was Ramires playing as Winger? In what way did that make sense?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> oh really


Said the same when we were 10 points behind Madrid.









I still hope City win the league though. Looks like the Tevez gamble paid off for Mancini.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> #Joelforchelsea2012
> 
> :torres
> 
> Also why the fuck was Ramires playing as Winger? In what way did that make sense?


He runs really, really, really fast. Thats the logic. He never tires and is a hell of a runner but he lacks ability

Like I said, problem is, we have no actual wingers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

chelsea were garbage and deserved nothing from the game. the game did, however, point out why we need a winger. clichy is not one. far from it. nasri was motm, was superb at the start, could've almost scored a couple, faded out a bit then came back strong, good to see.

to nige, chelsea deserved to be disrespected. dont forget cashley cole, thursday night, channel 5!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> chelsea were garbage and deserved nothing from the game. the game did, however, point out why we need a winger. clichy is not one. far from it. nasri was motm, was superb at the start, could've almost scored a couple, faded out a bit then came back strong, good to see.
> 
> to nige, chelsea deserved to be disrespected. dont forget cashley cole, thursday night, channel 5!


He won't have to think about that, because we'll be finishing in the top 4 (Y)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

oh wait you're actually serious about that

only way chelsea play cl next year is if they win it this year.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:arry is losing it now. I see the top 4 remaining the same as last season now.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> oh wait you're actually serious about that
> 
> only way chelsea play cl next year is if they win it this year.


Nah. Spurs are fucked. We lost tonight to a team that has won every home game in the league, where we played shit, yet still took until the 85th (or something) minute to go behind. They couldn't beat Stoke at home.

We're cool.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

should've been a foul against luiz and never a goal. we all know it.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> And to think we made a nice like £500,000 profit on the lad :troll


But then you went and spent a combined £50m on Downing, Adam and Henderson.

:kean


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Do Liverpool fans want Dalglish to stick around? He won you a cup, first one in 6 years and you have a good chance of reaching the FA Cup final but in the league you're 7th, five points behind Newcastle and looking over your shoulder at Swansea. That ain't good.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Do Liverpool fans want Dalglish to stick around? He won you a cup, first one in 6 years and you have a good chance of reaching the FA Cup final but in the league you're 7th, five points behind Newcastle and looking over your shoulder at Swansea. That ain't good.


They got a kit deal as well.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It depends on what we do in the next transfer window tbh. I don't mind him staying but we need to be building towards something better than a 7th place finish and signings of the ilk of Downing, Adam, and Carroll is terrible. We overpaid for Hendo but at least there is some potential there. Carroll has the intelligence of a pint of beer, Downing has been decent as of late but disappointing all season and Adam is a clumsy oaf.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

dalglish has no clue what's going on and it's hilarious to see


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I would give Kenny one more season to see how things pans out but I honestly dont think the players bought in are good enough for top four. However, it's obvious that he has spent too much on players that havnt really proven anything. Bellamy and Jose have been the bet signings. The rest have been very average. There are so many talented Spanish, Italian and German (etc) talents out there but Kenny went out and got players from average English teams. So yeah, Kenny hasn't spent the money very wisely and that has to be taken into consideration. I also sometimes questions his tactics to some extent. I like Kenny but wouldn't be shattered if he was replaced. He's always great to have behind the scenes though. In saying that, I don't think Kenny will be replaced and he'll be given a chance to prove whether his signings are worth it or not.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Daym only 13 minutes to go, then fucked it up, bad referee calls


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

like what?










what a man


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Lmao. 

Horrible celebration from Mancini.

Can't wait for the Mancs derby. It will be intense if both teams stay consistent for the time being.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

My prediction for the manc derby.

Howard Webb is the referee. 

City are 1-0 up in the 93rd minute. A slight breeze of wind knocks Hernandez over whilst he is close to Kompany. Mr Webb sees this as an offence by Kompany and awards a penalty. Rooney scores, match ends 1-1. United go on to win the Title by 1 point.

I would laugh my fucking ass off if that happens haha.

:troll


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Destiny said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Horrible celebration from Mancini.
> 
> Can't wait for the Mancs derby. It will be intense if both teams stay consistent for the time being.


where was kenny's celebration from this morning?

oh wait 8*D


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Oh no

John terrys unbeaten run as manager has come to an end


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'm not too disheartened, yeah we lost, but I'd rather City win the league than United.

Plus, we had to rest :terry so he could rampage Benfica and Spurs this week. BIG MAN to dominate.

9 games to go, and 5 behind Spurs. If we are any chance of top 4, we must defeat them this weekend at the Bridge. Then hopefully they slip up a little bit more.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'll be surprised if the only points United drop are to City.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Do Liverpool fans want Dalglish to stick around? He won you a cup, first one in 6 years and you have a good chance of reaching the FA Cup final but in the league you're 7th, five points behind Newcastle and looking over your shoulder at Swansea. That ain't good.


The fact that we do technically have European football and a cup (with potentially another) behind us means he will most likely keep his job next season but we need to sign better players. Adam, Carroll & Downing have all been terrible. Hendo started bad but showed signs of potential and is still young. That fact that a free Bellamy and an underpriced Enrique have been our best players is amazing. 

On Downing though I remember Kiz saying a lil while back that Milner and Barry sucked the first season they signed for Man Citeh but then came good afterwards and that Downining could turn out the same. Seeing how Downing has being playing since the CC final I'm started to think that could be true but I dunno. 




Mr. Snrub said:


> like what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a man


Such A BOSS


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> He runs really, really, really fast. Thats the logic. He never tires and is a hell of a runner but he lacks ability
> 
> Like I said, problem is, *we have no actual wingers*


yes u do, u have malouda



Mr. Snrub said:


> like what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a man


:lmao


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Well, John Terry got the match selection and tactics all wrong. It's like Chelsea were expecting to lose, so they just wanted to get it out of the way. So much for El Plastico.

On Kenny, I think Liverpool have had a successful season, thus far. They won the League Cup and are in Europe. They still have a chance to win the FA Cup and a top-6 place is still on. I wouldn't sack him because top-4 is very difficult these days, with Spurs above Liverpool and Newcastle's emergence as well.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> where was kenny's celebration from this morning?
> 
> oh wait 8*D


:bron3

Kenny is saving his celebrations after we win the FA Cup side.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


>


Platt :terry


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Vader13 said:


>


:lol

Get a cat instead dude.



Destiny said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Horrible celebration from Mancini.


Moar like awesome celebration.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> On Downing though I remember Kiz saying a lil while back that Milner and Barry sucked the first season they signed for Man Citeh but then came good afterwards and that Downining could turn out the same. Seeing how Downing has being playing since the CC final I'm started to think that could be true but I dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such A BOSS


well now it seems milner has taken mrs mancini and shown her a good time as he now cant get a game :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Joey Barton getting booed by his own fans last night.

Oh dear 8*D


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Bet he went on some philospophical twitter rant like he always does.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

*Mancini you lucky bastard....
















btw, congrats Liverpool fans :troll*


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Thanks for the congrats. Always welcome.

Why is Mancini lucky?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Bet he went on some philospophical twitter rant like he always does.


Nah.






Oh wait.

"If you can keep your head when all about you, are losing theirs and blaming it on you. If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you but make allowance for their doubting too. If you can wait and not be tired by waiting or being lied about, don't deal in lies. Or being hated don't give way to hating."

That'd be yes then.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

barton is some chav who one day stumbled into a museum or library and now thinks his a great philosopher, what a twat and does he still pick fights with randoms on twitter.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

a few first teamers are playing for the reserves tonight, they need minutes and the first team doesnt play till monday



> Johnstone, De Laet, Smalling, Jones, Fabio, Cleverley, James, Pogba, Petrucci, Lingard, W Keane
> Subs; Coll, Fryers, Keane, Tunnicliffe, Vermijl


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> well now it seems milner has taken mrs mancini and shown her a good time as he now cant get a game :side:


:terry


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> a few first teamers are playing for the reserves tonight, they need minutes and the first team doesnt play till monday


Look forward to saying i told you so (not sure who to but someone) when smalling, jones, clev or fabio get injured.


:lol some of the villa lads in the tunnel looked like school children compared to jones, smalling and pogba were all towering over them.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

how awful is the prem if Arsenal are back in 3rd?

apparently me not caring has arsenal doing well...i'll keep it up for them. #dedication


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



haribo said:


>


That's fucking classic.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'll be gutted if Spurs don't get fourth. So much more entertaining to watch in Europe than Chelsea.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pretty convinced Chelsea are getting it if they beat Spurs on Saturday. It would put them within 1 point of 4th I believe. Dunno what the fuck happened to them. Before the derby they were potentially 13 points clear of 4th place. Football is a crazy ass game indeed.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Henry Hill said:


> I'll be gutted if Spurs don't get fourth. So much more entertaining to watch in Europe than Chelsea.


Yes, because our tie against Napoli was dreadful! Our ties with Barca have been a bore! The one Champions League final we participated in was the worst match in history!

But those Spurs are amazing, aren't they?



Chain Gang solider said:


> Pretty convinced Chelsea are getting it if they beat Spurs on Saturday. It would put them within 1 point of 4th I believe. Dunno what the fuck happened to them. Before the derby they were potentially 13 points clear of 4th place. Football is a crazy ass game indeed.


It will be 2 points.

What happened to them? They played bottom half opposition, swept them away and everyone thought they were amazing. Then they had some real competition and they turned into the Spurs we all know and love. Please don't change Spurs <3


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i hope they dont get it so i can laugh really hard at cookie monster


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Oh hey Seb. Remember how you wanted Thiago Silva or Hummels. Well forget then your getting someone better

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Luiz-Barcelona-bid-35m-Chelsea-defender.html

8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Yes, because our tie against Napoli was dreadful! Our ties with Barca have been a bore! The one Champions League final we participated in was the worst match in history!
> 
> But those Spurs are amazing, aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> It will be 2 points.
> 
> What happened to them? They played bottom half opposition, swept them away and everyone thought they were amazing. Then they had some real competition and they turned into the Spurs we all know and love. Please don't change Spurs <3


That madrid vs Spurs match was soooooo awesome

Crouch made ronaldo his bitch


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Milan wouldn't sell Thiago Silva anyways, and Hummels would cost a shitload.

But still, 35m for Luiz? :lmao.

Barca aren't that stupid, surely.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Well, they did pay an absurd amount of money AND gave Eto'o for free for Ibra. They essentially handed Inter and Jose the champions league

so maybe they are


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i hope they take dzeko/messi in a straight swap.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah but Ibra is a proven class player that didn't work out coz it's all about Messi at Barca, Luiz is a spastic defender and a liability.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

when was the last time he fucked up?

He's not exactly world class yet, or anything close to it, but he's been rock solid for a while now. He no longer makes dumb tackles, bad runs, clears the ball, great in the air, does everything efficiently. He's been looking very good lately. He just needs to learn from John Terry how to do suicide dives. I still think BIG MAN couldve dove in and stopped Nasri's goal

however, barca level? I very much doubt that. But he has to be doing something right.

I still wonder how he won portugese player of the year though.....


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Gonna go on a limb and say that Luiz would suit Barcelona really well due to his style - being comfortable on the ball and having good range of passing.

If he played with Puyol, I feel he'd get a lot better on the defensive side of his game, plus he has the pace to deal with attackers in Spain.

Of course £35m is madness.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> when was the last time he fucked up?


You just jinxed it, you watch now, he'll be the cause of you conceding against Spurs now 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

plus he looks like puyol.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Oh hey Seb. Remember how you wanted Thiago Silva or Hummels. Well forget then your getting someone better
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Luiz-Barcelona-bid-35m-Chelsea-defender.html
> 
> 8*D


Please no


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ibra didn't suit Barcelona because he is one dimensional (unlike Villa and Eto'o, who adapted to accomodate the best player in the world) - and also a total asshole. Regardless of how well he did, he was getting the boot anyway by Guardiola, just like Eto'o did for the same reason.

Luiz story is another fantasy story from the Daily Mail, they make a lot of those.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

luiz wont be going for barca, not even for 10 million, he is an average defender imo. barca certainly will not accept such a player like that to replace puyol


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wayne Rooney has visited Fabrice Muamba in hospital. "Its fantastic, he can nearly string a sentence together" said Muamba.

>_<


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Vieira getting owned by Ferguson like he used to be owned by Roy Keane is rather amusing.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea signed Luiz for £25,000,000. They won't sell him for less than that. So Barcelona to pay £30,000,000 for Luiz? Lol...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Luiz to Barca is one of the most ludicrous stories of the year.

Hopefully Arsenal can get the 3 points tomorrow. Villa will have had two weeks rest, whereas we've just had a tough game midweek. Don't think we'll put many past them, could seeing it being a 1-0 or a 2-1, Villa usually put in a zzzzzzzzfest, but different at the Emirates.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Didn’t Villa win at Emirates last season 2-0 or 2-1? Darren Bent scored a header I believe. Villa normally play on counter v Arsenal anyway under MoN did it every time worked well remember them winning there under him couple years back, they soak up pressure then hit Arsenal with pace on the break & very direct in there play (typical MoN team tactic really). 

Villa much more defensive now then where last few years, don’t expect them offer alot going forward but expect Arsenal have tough game with Villa sitting deep in numbers, be a game of patience rather then passing free flowing style for Arsenal.

I loved SAF press conference, soon as comes down to March you can see in his eyes that’s his ready & its go time. Almost unfair having him in way cos of that fight & experience he has alone of being in this situation time after time after time again also when fired up his Glasgow assent comes out bit more & more calmer in his demeanor.

I still don’t understand Vieira comments & what made him say what did or why? Sure is a valid reason out there but im yet find one? If he wanted a reaction from SAF then he got it but all it does then is give SAF team talks more ammo? & His points alone come across as man looking in with stern upper lip rather then man from inside doing any real damage. His point about youth re Morrison was odd. Everyone knew kid mental strength where lacking to be success at MUFC & why we let him go? Don’t think many if any club would have managed to change that poor attitude around only he (Ravel) himself can do that now. If Pogba wants to leave as said he knows where door is but says lot that SAF say what did about Pogba unless he thought he could convince him to stay. 

Desperation jab regarding Scholes return was silly. Had he said so on the back of SAF saying Scholes stay another 3 years or so & build team around him then agree with Vieira but brought back on 6 month deal if Scholes wants to stay another year then he can. All Scholes actually done if you think about it is his had 6 months off which gave him time to rest & be fresh for Jan onwards & cant remember us losing 1 game in PL since his returned? & his 36 playing at highest level of football fighting for another Prem League title while Vieira is 34 playing a supporting role as MCFC club ambassador just came across as small time on his part. 

If anyone not seen quotes im talking about then here you go.



> "If it’s desperation bringing the best midfielder in Britain back for the last 20 years [Paul Scholes] then I think we can accept that. I think he was programmed for that. Roberto [Mancini] had a wee dig a couple of weeks back. We’re all going to play our hand that way. There will be plenty of ammunition for that.
> 
> "I think the point Vieira makes about Ravel Morrison and losing our young players – we wanted to sell him let’s be clear about that for obvious reasons. But we want Pogba to stay because we think he’s going to be a fantastic Manchester United player and hopefully that’s the case.
> 
> "If you talk about desperation… City played a player the other night who refused to go on the pitch and the manager said he’d never play again and he takes a five-month holiday in Argentina…what is that? Could that come under the description of desperation? There will be plenty of ammunition don’t worry."


Don’t see where SAF wrong, do you? 

Its easy speaking that’s see how both walk the walk. The big games as ive said before are never decide the fate of PL winners most time its normally the moments in so called lesser games that counts. Winning big games v top sides give player lift of course but its can you do it all over again v sides lower down in league v the sides who don’t expect to win & for you dominate. If beat teams lower in league then have great chance winning PL. I like forward to Stoke v MCFC its chance for MCFC put pressure on us if win & go ahead in table even if for little while & shows that can continue that momentum from Chelsea game.

As for us id imagine we will see same 4-2-1-3 shape & team that faced Wolves on Sunday for game v Fulham on the Monday night.

DdG

Rafael Rio Evans Evra

Carrick Scholes

Rooney

Toni Chicha Welbeck


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Fergie putting that city shower in their place was brilliant. They should really know better.

The Luiz story seems like horseshit, I thought Barca were after Martinez anyway. A much better option.


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> a few first teamers are playing for the reserves tonight, they need minutes and the first team doesnt play till monday


Thought tunnicliffe was on loan?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Emarosa said:


> Thought tunnicliffe was on loan?


he was, but it was only up to the end of February


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



The Monster said:


> Didn’t Villa win at Emirates last season 2-0 or 2-1?


Yeah they did. :hesk2 That was under the better Mac though Gary. Tbh even though he was only in charge for a couple of games he impressed me more than Houllier. I really think if Houllier had been in the hot-seat that day, and Villa had gone 2-0 up fairly early (as they did) they wouldn't have held on for 3 points.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

we were shit v villa, they weren't even that good but easily deserved the win. that match basically summed up how we played march onwards iirc that was around the time when it was.

used to playing deep lying teams who go on the counter, hopefully AOC will play instead of Ramsey (who played on the left but did ok, not his position though) as i think he could be the difference maker, ofc with rvp.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

speaking of stupid comments from those in manchester:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17473359



> Manchester United's Rio Ferdinand has had a dig at Manchester City fans by suggesting they are only more visible now the club is tasting success.


coming from a player of the most bandwagonned club in england. alrighty camel face.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

sup guys. LOLerpool, ect.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



The Monster said:


> Didn’t Villa win at Emirates last season 2-0 or 2-1? Darren Bent scored a header I believe. Villa normally play on counter v Arsenal anyway under MoN did it every time worked well remember them winning there under him couple years back, they soak up pressure then hit Arsenal with pace on the break & very direct in there play (typical MoN team tactic really).
> 
> Villa much more defensive now then where last few years, don’t expect them offer alot going forward but expect Arsenal have tough game with Villa sitting deep in numbers, be a game of patience rather then passing free flowing style for Arsenal.


Villa have the best record of any away side at the emirates having only ever been beaten by us there once in 5 league games.

Villa under Martin O'Neill is a much tougher game than Villa under Mcliesh. No dunne is a massive boost for us he always seems to score past us. Interesting Villa are the only side in the premiership who havent scored from a corner this season so again another positive for us.

Fully expecting 3 points today but i expect 3 points from every home game so thats not a shock.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



D'Angelo said:


> Enrique is an excellent player, but has made quite a few individual errors leading up to goals. Liverpool's defence all over the place last 20 minutes. Still best summer signing.
> 
> have to laugh at MOTD coverage, they praise 'brilliant bale' for setting up a goal for 1-1 at home to stoke, but criticize arsenal's defending (for some reason) away from home v an everton side who have taken the scalp of some big teams recently.


Because us playing at goodison we may aswell be at home our record in the last 15 games at goodison park is better than evertons home form in most premiership seasons. Played 15 won 9 drawn 2 lost 4.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

looking forward to the chelsea and tottenham match, would be great if tottenham wins.


----------



## DocBlue

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Let's keep the race for top 4 interesting. NEED a win today. Anything else and i'd say we're out of it, especially with cup distractions


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Big chance, and probably the last chance for Spurs to prove they can finish in the top 4. I wouldn't be too worried about Chelsea if I were them. Aside from the Napoli game they've not looked much better than what they were under AVB. If Spurs can fire themselves, which really shouldn't be an issue, they can go & win that game. If they lose though it'll kill them completely.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Decided to simulate this weekends fixtures on Fifa 12, just to see what results would come up. Did Chelsea/Spurs first:


*Chelsea 0 v 4 Tottenham*
8min: Torres puts the ball into the back of the net but ruled offside.
19min: *GOAL*Parker scores with a header following a Modric cross.
31min: Lampard blazes a 1-on-1 chance with the keeper over the top of the bar.
HT: Chelsea 0-1 Spurs (Parker, 19th)
52min: *GOAL *Adebayor doubles the visitors lead with a low striker into the bottom corner.
58min: Again, Torres puts the ball in the net but is ruled offside.
64min: *GOAL* Van Der Vaart makes it 3-0. Defense stood still.
85min: *GOAL* Bale gets on the score sheet. Simple pass across goal from which Bale easily taps in, and Cech is helpless.
92min: Full time.

That'll be some game. :lmao


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Really hope we win today but it would make me feel a little sick handing Man united the title.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Bananas said:


> sup guys. LOLerpool, ect.


sup man


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

MY WORD


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Got a feeling Wigan might snatch a draw at least today.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea 1-4 Spurs


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We better not fuck this up. Bosingwa kept Bale quiet at WHL. More of the same, mono.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Kazz said:


> Decided to simulate this weekends fixtures on Fifa 12, just to see what results would come up. Did Chelsea/Spurs first:
> 
> 
> *Chelsea 0 v 4 Tottenham*
> 8min: Torres puts the ball into the back of the net but ruled offside.
> 19min: *GOAL*Parker scores with a header following a Modric cross.
> 31min: Lampard blazes a 1-on-1 chance with the keeper over the top of the bar.
> HT: Chelsea 0-1 Spurs (Parker, 19th)
> 52min: *GOAL *Adebayor doubles the visitors lead with a low striker into the bottom corner.
> 58min: Again, Torres puts the ball in the net but is ruled offside.
> 64min: *GOAL* Van Der Vaart makes it 3-0. Defense stood still.
> 85min: *GOAL* Bale gets on the score sheet. Simple pass across goal from which Bale easily taps in, and Cech is helpless.
> 92min: Full time.
> 
> That'll be some game. :lmao


:torres


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Both teams afraid to lose.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

25 minutes in this Chelsea/Spurs game and no attempts at goal. Such a slow and boring game thus far. Hopefully it picks up.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

This game is terrible.


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

This match is terrible so far, very boring


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah bar that final chance this match has been pretty shit.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What a load of shite that was. I'm going back in the sun until the real big game of the day starts at 3.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Shit game from two shit teams :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> speaking of stupid comments from those in manchester:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17473359
> 
> 
> 
> coming from a player of the most bandwagonned club in england. alrighty camel face.


He's not wrong, though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

and neither was vieira.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Well decided to finish off the rest of the simulated matches since the real thing ain't been too great. Here's what virtual reality is making out:


*Arsenal 0 v 1 Aston Villa*
19min: Petrov hits the post.
27min: Arteta hits ball over the top of an open goal.
43min: Gervinho just misses the goal with a header following a cross from Walcott.
45+1min: HT Arsenal 0-0 Aston Villa
83min: *GOAL* Nothing at all happens to speak of, and out of nothing, Heskey’s shoot bounces off the inside of the post and into the net.
90+3min: FT. Arsenal 0-1 Aston Villa

*Bolton 2 v 1 Blackburn*
32min: *GOAL* Klasnic opens the scoring for Bolton with a run into the box, skipping past defenders and rolling the ball into the bottom left corner.
34min: Blackburn look to hit back fast, and almost succeed, as the ball is struck into the net by Hoillett, but it’s ruled offside.
45min: HT Bolton 1-0 Blackburn
54min: *GOAL* Fantastic cross in by Formica and it’s met by the head of Davis.
87min: *GOAL*Comeback on? Goodwillie smashes the ball home following a pass from Yakubu
90+2min: FT. Bolton 2-1 Blackburn

*Liverpool 3 v 0 Wigan*
15min: Unlucky. Gerrard riffles a shot that clips the top of the bar and shoots into the sky. Cracking shot!
31min: *GOAL* Who’d have thunk it?! Carroll leaps above everyone and heads Liverpool in front.
45min: *GOAL* Simple yet effective. Suarez picks up the ball on the edge of the box and makes a run towards goal before sliding it past the oncoming keeper.
45+1min: HT Liverpool 2-0 Wigan
52min: *GOAL* Gerrard swings a cross in, and it’s Suarez who meets the ball and heads it into the top corner.
90+3min: FT. Liverpool 3-0 Wigan

*Norwich 2 v 3 Wolves*
4min: *GOAL* That didn’t take long. Holt manages to turn all the defenders around him and curl a shot past the keepers outstretched arm and into the net.
13min: *GOAL* Going to be a busy one this. O’Hara runs from the half way line, skipping past players and rolls the ball under the keeper for the equaliser.
39min: *GOAL* Norwich’s lead is restored and Holt doubles his tally. His first shot was saved and palmed out, but he’s able to convert the rebound.
45min+1: HT. Norwich 2-1 Wolves
61min: *GOAL* Wolves claw back yet again. Fletcher this time picks up a looping ball into the box and volleys it past Ruddy in net.
90min+2: *GOAL* Wolves have stolen it at the death! A corner is swung in but is headed clear. Bassong sends the ball back up and it finds O’Hara, who doesn’t think twice and shoots first time and there’s nothing Ruddy can do.
90min+3: FT Norwich 2-3 Wolves

*Sunderland 0 v 3 QPR*
39min: Only real talking point thus far. Larrson down the wing curls an in swinging cross away from all defenders to find Sessegnon, who hits it first time on the half volley, but it goes wide of the post for a goal kick.
45+2min: *GOAL* And just like that, before half time, we have a goal, but it’s for the away side. Bothroyd is unmarked and shoots towards goal. Gordon can only parry the shot back to Bothroyd who doesn’t miss twice.
45+3min: HT Sunderland 0-1 QPR
53min: *GOAL* Not good for the home side. No one is marking, and Taarabt is able to simple side foot the ball into the net after a low cross along goal.
65min: Ji trying something similar to Coates’ goal for Liverpool, but his effort finds only the goal keepers arms.
69min: *GOAL* And from the goalkeeper the ball is kicked up the pitch, bounces, lands and Bothroyd’s feet who takes a few touches before shooting it past Gordon. Route one stuff.
80min: Bendtner is one on one with the keeper, but somehow side foots it wide of the post.
90+1min: FT Sunderland 0-3 QPR

*Swansea 1 v 1 Everton*
4min: Graham forced off for Swansea following a knee injury. Lita on.
13min: *GOAL* Saha shoots from inside the 6 yard box as the keeper is already on the ground.
45min: *GOAL* Lovely team goal. Britton and Routledge exchange in 1-to-1 passing, with the latter firing a shot past the goalkeeper and levelling the home side on the stroke of half time.
45+2min: HT Swansea 1-1 Everton
90min: FT Swansea 1-1 Everton. Yep. Nothing else happened. lol

*Stoke 3 v 1 Man City*
20min: *GOAL* Crouch picks up a pass between two City defenders, turns, and shoots past Joe Hart.
23min: *GOAL* Um, yeah. Pennant whips a ball in at pace beating all defenders and Hart at his near post, allowing Walters to score into an open net with a diving header.
45min: HT Stoke 2-0 Man City
52min: Tevez on for Dzeko.
59min: *GOAL* Game on. Aguero shoots home a reflected shot after Nasri’s first attempt failed to hit the target.
75min: It’s been all Man City since that goal.
82min: *GOAL* Spoke too soon. Yaya Toure loses possession in the opposion half and the ball is played quickly up field and leaves Crouch one-on-one with Joe Hart, and the stiker doesn’t mess up, sliding it through the keepers legs. 
90+2min: FT Stoke 3-1 Man City


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea and Tottenham drawing, excellent result if Arsenal can win later against Aston Villa. :mark:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> and neither was vieira.


I'd say he was wrong to say it at a time when you brought a player who seems to be on a mission to alienate everyone in Manchester. Surely you don't want to give more chances for people to bring up Tevez, if you're City.

Hopefully we're still desperate for a midfield when we look at summer buys.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Neither were wrong, but Vieira is the one looks silly saying it, because Fergie always had that to come straight back at him with. It would've been a more astute comment if he'd done it a month ago.

Oh and that was a shite game. Spurs deserved the win.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Not good at all.

Starting to think we won't make it now.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Thank god I stopped watching that game at half time, seems as though the second half was as bad as the first. Perfect result for Arsenal really. A draw in which neither team can take any sort of confidence or momentum from.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

the aim always was to have fergie have a go back. smalling, vidic, rooney, ferdinand and bryan robson, among others, have been having a dig at city for a while.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

fuck football. im gonna start watching women's badmington instead now

also, gary cahill is gonna make a hell of a big man jr

and juan mata may just have some of the best free kicks in the premier league....... that never go in


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Logical aim, really. Manipulate Fergie into mentioning the whole Tevez scenario and get the media talking about it again. Uh, result?

And half the new signings you've had gave the little manufactured line in their press conferences about Manchester having more City fans. Both clubs are as bad as eachother tbh.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I've never understood the whole "Manchester has far more City fans" argument that City fans give. I'm not saying they are wrong but everytime I go to Manchester I see far more United shirts, especially on kids.

Can't believe I just watched that shower of shit of a match, seemed even worse with a hangover. Ramires once again gave a perfect demonstration to all kids in how to be a shite footballer.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

the media will be talking about tevez until he leaves us. he farts and it's back page on the sun. FART DESTROYS CITY MORALE.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Koscielny injured during warm-up, Djourou replaces him... We are screwed.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Well Arsenal this is your chance to go 8 points clear of 5th spot 

*cue them fucking it up somehow*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

HESKEY in the Villa starting 11

Arsenal, :hesk2 coming for you *****!

He's gonna show RVP what a real striker is


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

In general City have far better fans than United.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I've never understood the whole "Manchester has far more City fans" argument that City fans give. I'm not saying they are wrong but everytime I go to Manchester I see far more United shirts, especially on kids.


They are wrong, though, it was basically the only dig City fans had at our success for years. I grew up in Manchester and it was about 60/40 United, if not more. Of course if City maintain success it'll even out, and those new fans will say they were always blue. It's the nature of sport.

Not that it particularly matters, it just always seemed odd, particularly from people not from the area.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> fuck football. im gonna start watching women's badmington instead now
> 
> also, gary cahill is gonna make a hell of a big man jr
> 
> *and juan mata may just have some of the best free kicks in the premier league....... that never go in*


Definitely. It's either the damn woodwork, or keeprs like De Gea wanting to be heroes.

Just upsetting that we were bested on our own turf, by a team we have been looking down on for years and years. Just gonna have to hope Sunderland and others help us out now.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










swinging dem elbows, get the fuck outta here Djourou.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Bananas said:


> In general City have far better fans than United.


They might in Melbourne but not over here.

United's hardcore fans that fill away grounds are the best in the country by far. They have dickheads for sure and a lot of bandwagoners, but you want to try living in the north of England with all these idiot City 'fans' spouting the shit they do. United fans can at least back up their claims of them being the best team in the country. What's happened in the last year or so is a load of clueless football 'fans' claiming to be City fans and how amazing they are. They're intolerable. The only thing worse is the kids who think buying a Barca shirt makes them a Barca fan.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> They might in Melbourne but not over here.
> 
> United's hardcore fans that fill away grounds are the best in the country by far. They have dickheads for sure and a lot of bandwagoners, but you want to try living in the north of England with all these idiot City 'fans' spouting the shit they do. United fans can at least back up their claims of them being the best team in the country. What's happened in the last year or so is a load of clueless football 'fans' claiming to be City fans and how amazing they are. They're intolerable. The only thing worse is the kids who think buying a Barca shirt makes them a Barca fan.


Someone who actually knows what he's talking about. When United got relegated, we had one of the highest attendances in the country. Every club's got shit fans, we have a bigger fan base so we've got more of 'em, but the die hard support is amongst the best in the country. Unfortunately a lot of PL fans these days have never had a chance to attend games so are stuck relying on things they read and online fans who don't really give a shit about the club. It's how it goes with the global game, I suppose.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:hesk1


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Couldn't Agent McLeish have at least parked the bus, rather pushing players up into no-man's land and neither attacking or defending. Oh well too late to park the bus now. Wenger managed to see the Heskey elbow of course.  Fuckin pedo


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The mighty Shaun Maloney. Villa born and bred. 

lolerpool


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

LOLERPOOL.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Can't believe that pen wasn't given. Steinsson was nowhere near the ball, clearly caught Hoilett.8*D If we lose now I'll be really pissed.

Thank god Norwich have equalised against Wolves.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Someone who actually knows what he's talking about. When United got relegated, we had one of the highest attendances in the country. Every club's got shit fans, we have a bigger fan base so we've got more of 'em, but the die hard support is amongst the best in the country. Unfortunately a lot of PL fans these days have never had a chance to attend games so are stuck relying on things they read and online fans who don't really give a shit about the club. It's how it goes with the global game, I suppose.


I've been going to Ewood for 20 years now and United's fans have always been the best. They're always friendly too when they've popped into the Rovers pub we usually go in. They don't shut up for 90 minutes and sell out their allocation every game. City fans in comparison are nowhere near United's. On the streets, City fans are a fucking nightmare, well they are nowadays.

For fuck sake, that pen costs us within minutes and Liverpool go and drop a bollock against Wigan. Dalglish you're an absolute weapon!8*D

*Edit:* Oh for the love of fuck, 2-0 and another simple header yards out.fpalm


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

BENDTNER.


His mask must have some sort of mystical powers since its his third goal in five or something like that


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I really miss United aways. If a quarter of our home support was as good as those guys we'd have one of the best atmospheres in the country. There's a fair few grounds up north, not mentioning any names (Wigan) but our away fans would buy more tickets than the home team given the chance (Wigan).

Liverpool.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What a waste of 45 mins.

Downing and Henderson have been horrible.

Worst signings ever. The stat still stands, don't start Carroll don't win.

Put sterling on.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

already made rudimentary plays to travel to england once i finish uni/have enough money and get to a couple of city games.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The #carrollfactor!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> already made rudimentary plays to travel to england once i finish uni/have enough money and get to a couple of city games.


You'll love it. Even a shit game, there's nothing like being there, especially if you're in a good section. It's worth trawling forums and seeing if anyone's selling a ticket for an away game, unbeatable experience


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

there's a good site i found which helps set up everything like plane tickets, accommodation, match day tickets, etc. will definitely get there, might even venture into spain or germany and go to a couple matches there. it's just a question of money and time.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Gardner nearly shatters the crossbar w/ a free kick. QPR try to counter and Cisse nails Campbell with a dropkick :torres would be proud of. Straight red; good for us since he's been their biggest attacking threat till now.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Did QPR sign Cisse to help send them down or keep them up? 2 red cards in a handful of games, what a dick!

Game on at the Reebok too but we're so getting caught on the break.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

It's times like these that football pales into insignificance, to see a stricken young man, hopeless, void of movement #Pray4JordanHenderson


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

www.haskennydalglishbeensackedyet.com


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Down in the dumps, but Liverpool seem to want to make me feel better.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

ahahahahaha lolerpool. top defending carroll to play caldwell onside.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ha ha ha lolpool!!! Fu*kin useless!!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Caldwell of all people! :lmao Christ.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> www.haskennydalglishbeensackedyet.com


Woulda repped you again for that but must spread it around!!


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We are hopeless, fuck my life.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

come on liverpool fans, joinn me in watching women's badmington


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I really can't laugh at Liverpool today but Dalglish has to get some stick if it stays the same. Defeats to two teams from the bottom 3 in 4 days! That's just awful. Let's see how long his loyal followers stick by him. Anyone else would be close to the door by now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

do liverpool have the ugliest team in history? spearing, flanagan, carragher, shelvey, jesus all they need is nasri and they're set.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

doesnt city have nasri, silva and tevez?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Spearing is a very strange looking man.

LOLerpool.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

silva's not that ugly.

but liverpool's team are just hideous. plus carroll and his oily ......y ponytail.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Sterling has been our best player today.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> do liverpool have the ugliest team in history? spearing, flanagan, carragher, shelvey, jesus all they need is nasri and they're set.


Don't forget Suarez and DEM TEETH. Adam is pretty fugly too


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










really, really apt right now. cant wait to see rawk and the conspiracy against not allowing the knee in the back/handballed suarez non goal.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Good routine win for Arsenal today.

:lmao @ Liverpool. It isn't there fault their shit though, it's a _conspiracy_, EVERYONE is against them. 

:jay2

Martinez has such a pull the ref's were scared of him. Corruption, Wigan always get all of the decisions, corruption, everybody's against us, corruption. In Kenny we Trust, it's a work in progress, corruption, everybody's against us, corruption. If there was no corruption we'd be Champions.

We're not shit, we're victims of the corruption of the FA. Victims!

:jay2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


>





Mr. Snrub said:


> really, really apt right now. cant wait to see rawk and the conspiracy against not allowing the knee in the back/handballed suarez non goal.


I was going to ask someone to post that. Well done. They're so shit :lmao.

This will slightly, just slightly, soften the blow of City smashing Stoke.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

premier league with DAT CORRUPTION


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

No conspiracy against us guys. This is all apart of the bigger picture. Since we can't do anything else in the league we are single handingly making the relegation better and more more interesting :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> do liverpool have the ugliest team in history? spearing, flanagan, carragher, shelvey, jesus all they need is nasri and they're set.


Don't forget Kuyt


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Dalglish post match press conference:

"Kenny are you concerned that this sequence of results including back-to-back defeats against teams in the bottom three will see the fans and the board question your ability to take Liverpool forward?"


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

CONSPIRACY.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

You'll never walk alone. At least they keep that true about them. They left in their numbers before full time.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao

Right, now with all that laughter out of my system West Brom can fuck off beating us like they do every time.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Just looking at Spurs fixtures - they really need to choke hard if they are going to fuck up. And we have to be perfect. Just not going to happen.

Europa League here we come.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Just looking at Spurs fixtures - they really need to choke hard if they are going to fuck up. And we have to be perfect. Just not going to happen.
> 
> Europa League here we come.


It was a terrible decision to sack Ancelotti, they would be in the top 4 if he was still there imo, top class manager. Roman sacking before thinking again has fucked them up this year.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










He's no Maradona.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Just looking at Spurs fixtures - they really need to choke hard if they are going to fuck up. And we have to be perfect. Just not going to happen.
> 
> Europa League here we come.


Psh Europa League is the real european competition anyway :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It was a terrible decision to sack Ancelotti, they would be in the top 4 if he was still there imo, top class manager. Roman sacking before thinking again has fucked them up this year.


Definitely. £28m to sack him and his staff. £13m to bring in AVB. If that £41m went on the team, we'd be up there challenging for the title right now.

Instead, we're in Europa League next season. Disgusting.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Instead, we're in Europa League next season. Disgusting.


If you're lucky. Win tomorrow and we're level on points.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> If you're lucky. Win tomorrow and we're level on points.


What is Newcastle's financial state like?

They have been great this season but I feel they need to invest substantially in their squad in the summer if they are to remain a top 6 team. Need a decent winger and far better back-up player's imo. When James Perch and Danny Guthrie are your back-up centre midfielders you're not a top side. Maybe a centre back too, Coloccini is a beast but I'm not sure about Taylor and Williamson.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> If you're lucky. Win tomorrow and we're level on points.


I'd rather miss out then be in it. So if we can't finish fourth, then go ahead, take fifth please.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> and neither was vieira.


Yes he was.

Scholes moved on from football/United, not the other way around. Once he made himself available again why wouldn't United accept? It's not remotely comparable to the Tevez scenario, where Mancini clearly stated they were done with Tevez. 

LMAO at Liverpool, love that the excuses are pouring in for him already. "Nothing to work with"...erm, whose fault is that?


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Good game from Arsenal. That Arteta goal was fantastic.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

vieira being wrong?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*










Pool always cheer me up.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Haha Liverpool are so shite. How long left for old grumpy kenneth?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

still want to know what milner did to not be able to play ahead of garry walking disaster barry

holy fuck zaba you hero.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> :lmao
> 
> Right, now with all that laughter out of my system West Brom can fuck off beating us like they do every time.












TCHOYI :


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

how 0 stoke players have been booked so far is beyond me.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Kenny apparently said in his post match interview he couldn't see any reason for the 2nd goal to be disallowed. I refuse to believe anyone could be so ridiculous.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

^ Because Kenny Being Kenny.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Kenny apparently said in his post match interview he couldn't see any reason for the 2nd goal to be disallowed. I refuse to believe anyone could be so ridiculous.


Seen the video of Suarez handball not even a disguise he moves left hand to the ball to knock it in when he mucks up scoring with header as he mis judges flight of ball.

I want my time back after watching Chelsea/Spurs that’s whole 90 plus minutes I will never see again. Got say that Chelsea were 1 dimensional as hell playing Mata in hole should mean Chelsea have some creativity but when play as slow as Chelsea do & without any width or general threat of someone running in behind becomes a real problem. Only player ran in behind & kept his width was Sturridge but I don’t know why Chelsea don’t play him up top showed for Bolton real clever player kept dropping deep then running in behind very good when his central playing false no.9 role him & Mata in behind would suit each other imo. Then should be Romeu & Ramires in Midfield & 2 general wide men with width & pace something Chelsea are in desperate need of. 

Thought Spurs better side in what was boring game only person I thought had good game in very dull game was Adebayor looked fresh & lead the line so well I was impressed with him today. Spurs kept this tactic of every player moving around while not having any width in final 3rd with there attacking players. Can understand more cautious take as Harry didn’t want to over commit players like maybe they where before there recent run of bad results. But if Spurs thrown bit more men forward, kept more width & played bit quicker imo Spurs would won that game. 

Chelsea were dire again. Settling for 2 points from games v MCFC & Spurs from Prem league title chasers to this, its very hard fall from grace from them & worrying one as well. Only way Chelsea can get Champions League football for next season if don’t get 4th is to Win Champions league itself that then would allow them into Champions League for next season even if finish 5th & mean whoever finishes 4th in PL will end up in Europa League instead.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> how 0 stoke players have been booked so far is beyond me.





steamed hams said:


> Howard Webb- Pay for him to officiate your next match (no cards will be given out). First come first serve after each week’s games because he can only ref one match per week. If two teams playing each other agree they can pay £2 each. Price £4


Barry should have been sent off though tbh.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

CROUCHY 8*D

probably wont last :side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

OHHHHHH 

CROUCH!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

crouch's goal was simliar to this


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Crouch:










Kiz:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

This summer:

Mourinho -> Manchester City


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wow 1-1 now, Y Toure scores from distance.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pool will probably do a domestic cup double.

Doubt kenny cares about the league at this point.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Treble

1) Carling Cup
2) Kit deal Cup
3) FA Cup


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

of course, we would drop points to the goal of the season by someone who is noted for his inability to score with his feet. typical.

played 89 minutes of utter garbage. 1 minute for the yaya kick. the disparity between home and away form is absolutely ridiculous. stoke should've won this game.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We will take that alright.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

now just need to beat Fulham by 4 goals on monday to even up the goal difference


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> We will take that alright.


What he said.

Advantage swings in our favour. We can open up 3 point gap if we beat Fulham on Monday night & crank up pressure on Man City even more if do so. There will still be more twists & turns in this Prem league title race before the 30th April imo, along way to go yet for both sides.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

^Yessirs.

WOOOO! :rooney ooooooo!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Come on the lads on monday, hopefully fulham are all lubed up ready for the flying ecuadorian machine.


And fuck me sideways, crouchy's goal was amazing, It's all pointing to the derby.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> now just need to beat Fulham by 4 goals on monday to even up the goal difference


You're shite at home though yet really impressive away, the complete opposite to City. Weird, I wouldn't be _that_ surprised if Fulham get something on Monday.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You're shite at home though yet really impressive away, the complete opposite to City. Weird, I wouldn't be _that_ surprised if Fulham get something on Monday.


Any win whether it's 1-0, 2-1, 4-0 will do me, we can playshit for all i care just get them 3 points.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

fuck dzeko too, im through defending him. sulked his way through 90 minutes without any interest whatsoever. mario wasnt much better. clichy and nasri in particular created chance after chance and they put fuck all effort in. dzeko should've nailed that header. hope we do sell him because he's not going to get any better or less sulky.

#GUIDETTI12/13. at least he looks interested.

also, wingers plz. johnson made a difference because it gave us an extra option. stop playing our fullbacks like wingers and then being shocked when they dont defend like puyol.

plus silva looks so unfit it's incredible. started 26 out of the last 29 games. ridiculous man management. loaned in pizarro just for that reason, then doesnt play him. baffling.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

dzeko with DAT depression


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Not surprised Mancini is bottling it. Only ever won titles at Inter after Milan and Juve got fucked by Calciopoli and Inter took a lot of their best players.

Bottled it in Europe all the time and has with City too.

If they can get Mourinho, then they shouldn't hesitate.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Dzeko was scoring for fun at the start of the season, not sure what happened maybe he just isn't good enough to play for a top prem club.


City will still probably win all their remaining home games it's just depends on what they do away to arsenal and newcastle


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

have to wonder if the players realise there's a title at stake. because it sure doesnt look like they know.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> fuck dzeko too, im through defending him. sulked his way through 90 minutes without any interest whatsoever. mario wasnt much better. clichy and nasri in particular created chance after chance and they put fuck all effort in. dzeko should've nailed that header. hope we do sell him because he's not going to get any better or less sulky.
> 
> *#GUIDETTI12/13. at least he looks interested.*
> 
> also, wingers plz. johnson made a difference because it gave us an extra option. stop playing our fullbacks like wingers and then being shocked when they dont defend like puyol.
> 
> plus silva looks so unfit it's incredible. started 26 out of the last 29 games. ridiculous man management. loaned in pizarro just for that reason, then doesnt play him. baffling.


he reiterated this again this week



> 'If I can't play at Manchester City - I'm a young boy - then I'll have to play somewhere else. If I am going to be given a chance at City then I have to be on the same level as the other boys. If I'm given No 68, then I don't have a chance of playing. I have to see what comes up. Maybe I'll get a chance to go to a big team that will give me No 9 or No 10 and say, "OK, we're ready to pay you this money".
> 
> 'I don't care about the money but in football it shows where you are. It says, "This is how much we believe in giving you this chance". And I want the chance. I don't want to be a reserve at City, I can't be. I have to be honest with people, I'm not going to lie.


are the likes of aguero and balotelli likely to be dropped so he can get a chance, and what happens if city sign someone like RVP as well


----------



## Samoon

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Lol at liverpool. City fucking up again


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

More points to be dropped for both teams united are just having a good run and we'll soon draw and lose a game, city might drop another 3. very intresting title race that will go to the last 2-3 games they always do.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

City need power up top, they need intensity, determination, charisma, good looks, sex appeal.

There is only one man they need to be the complete team.....

:hesk2


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lol was Dzeko really complaining about which shirt number he was? That's rather pathetic.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

if city lose the league, i dread to think who they might buy.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Dzeko is average at best. Lazy, doesn't even hold up play very well considering his size either. So many anonymous performances from him this season.



steamed hams said:


> lol was Dzeko really complaining about which shirt number he was? That's rather pathetic.


fpalm


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I called them signing the white Heskey earlier this season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> I called them signing the white Heskey earlier this season.


Andy Carroll?


Or is that harsh on heskey.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Dzeko is average at best. Lazy, doesn't even hold up play very well considering his size either. So many anonymous performances from him this season.
> 
> 
> 
> fpalm


Yeah notice how I asked a question. There's a question mark right there.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

city 2 bid for messi, rvp, higuin and benzema

fuck defence. just play hartdog, kompany, yaya and 8 strikers


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> Yeah notice how I asked a question. There's a question mark right there.


Thought it was obvious that it's Guidetti saying that, not Dzeko. He's talking about how he doesn't want to be a reserve when he comes back, and the 68 shirt number is probably just a number he thought of on the spot as it's not the number a first team player would be given (with rare exceptions, e.g. Robinho 70 and Balotelli 45).


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> lol was Dzeko really complaining about which shirt number he was? That's rather pathetic.


are you referring to the quotes i posted?

if so they are quotes from Guidetti, a city player who is on loan at Feyenoord, he's only 19, but has 19 goals in 19 games for them.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ah sorry my mistake. I only glanced at the Kiz post you quoted since I already read it.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Amazed so many people thought City would have an easy win there, just won some on the double chance Stoke/Draw. Never an easy place to go, especially with City struggling. It was a lucky point if anything for City, and Mancini skipping the post game PC because he'll get into trouble? Guy's cracking. Dzeko is a very good player, would be a star at the likes of Liverpool or Spurs, he needs games, guy got dropped after a ridiculous goal return at the start of the season to make way for Aguero, who has, to be fair justified it. He's not an impact player, you can't rely on him to come in and out. He has to be the focal point IMO.

Also:










Take a bow, do robot. Don't care.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Liverpool: The gift that just keeps on giving.

As for Arsenal, good win. Back 4 solid, easy to see how much better Sagna and Gibbs have made us since returning. Midfield as solid as ever too, and we're using Song more sensibly now. He isn't marauding up the field when we're protecting a 1-0 lead anymore, but he still has that killer pass in him when he goes forward. 9th assist of PL campaign today I think. Insane. Front three decent, Gervinho improved and good work rate. RvP tired and didn't do a lot. Theo MotM, excellent. As for Kos, I'm not convinced he was injured, I think if he gets another yellow he misses two games, can't afford that with City coming up.

City drawing doesn't surprise me. They really aren't the same team away from home, I'm looking forward to their trip to north London. Should give them a hell of a game.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I actually feel sorry for the spuds fans.

They actually thought that this would be the year they'd get one over on the arsenal...kinda sad really.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Chelsea's performance was mediocre but I felt the defenders did well. We must get back our 4th place.

Liverpool slump continues


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

L-pool losing at home to Wigan was a surprise.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

When people were too busy drooling over 'arry and spurs, I said let's see how they get on when it's crunch time, around about February/March time. Well, it's come to this time and they've crumbled, just how I thought they would. They'll still push us for 3rd though.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Complete shit from City. They're probably now going to have to beat a revitalised Arsenal side on their travels. Why does Barry get in the first team ahead of both Milner and De Jong? The latter are both brilliant tacklers, Barry does simply not belong in a team that are supposed to be premiership contenders.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I was one of the droolers but not over floppy chops, it is quite funny how they have fell but a draw was a good result for them today tbf.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Suarez handball :lmao :lmao such a cheat, motd been fun tonight and moses took a kick in the face like a champ.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We all know that if Rooney had done that handball nothing would have happened :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> We all know that if Rooney had done that handball nothing would have happened :side:


:suarez1


The last time two English players scored for Arsenal in one game was 1997, is that true? :lol


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

That Cisse (D) tackle was a monstrosity. What an idiot.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Dalglish overseeing Liverpool's worst home season for 59 years, just 5 wins from 15.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> :suarez1
> 
> 
> The last time two English players scored for Arsenal in one game was 1997, is that true? :lol


Probably the last time two English players played for them as well :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Dalglish overseeing Liverpool's worst home season for 49 years, just 5 wins from 15.


:suarez2 

It's crazy to think thought that outta those 15 games we've only lost 2 I believe. 

That Arsenal stat is amazing if true too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Poor terry connor he should just step down back to assistant or a coach, wolves and qpr look all but doomed imo.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

hate the cunt but what a goal from crouch


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Poor terry connor he should just step down back to assistant or a coach, wolves and qpr look all but doomed imo.


They both deserve it for the lack of faith in their managers. I wouldn't miss either of them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> They both deserve it for the lack of faith in their managers. I wouldn't miss either of them.


Don't mind wolves but yeah i wouldn't care, can't stand qpr don't why just do not like them (maybe it's barton)

Would love for wigan to stay up again.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I like QPR (despite what they did to us the other day :frustrate) but with the team they had avoiding relegation should have been a breeze. If they can't do it with that squad then frankly they deserve to go down


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i find joey barton to be an interesting character

not quite sure what it is about him. maybe its how utterly 'english' he seems to appear


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> They both deserve it for the lack of faith in their managers. I wouldn't miss either of them.


Kinda funny coming from a Newcastle fan 8*D

I live up North, love how fickle the fans are, I'm not trying to cause offense, it's just funny.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Fans are fickle everywhere? Hell, some Arsenal fans were calling for Wengers head a month ago. Not sure on the point you're making there


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

dear February and March...

Fuck you.

Signed, Arsenal.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> i find joey barton to be an interesting character
> 
> not quite sure what it is about him. maybe its how utterly 'english' he seems to appear


I like the fact that he's not afraid to show at least some personality which is more that can be said for about 99% of professional footballers playing in the UK, and even know I don't agree with everything he has to say I will defend and encourage his right to say it


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> Jean-Jacques Gosso 'set for £3m Manchester City transfer'
> 
> Jean-Jacques Gosso is poised to make a surprise £3million transfer from Orduspor to Manchester City, according to reports in France.
> 
> The Ivory Coast international only joined the Turkish club from Monaco last summer, but is keen to move on after struggling to settle.
> 
> Jean-Jacques Gosso is poised for a shock move to Manchester City (AFP/Getty Images) Jean-Jacques Gosso is poised for a shock move to Manchester City (AFP/Getty Images)
> 
> A number of clubs have been monitoring the central midfielder's situation in recent months and City have moved first, reports Foot Mercato.
> 
> The Citizens have apparently already agreed a fee for the transfer and now only need to negotiate personal terms with the 29-year-old.
> 
> Gosso, who lined up alongside City stars Kolo and Yaya Toure for the Ivory Coast in the final of the 2012 African Cup of Nations, recently revealed it was his ambition to play in England.
> 
> 'The Premier League? It's one of my goals. One couldn't dream of better. It's the ultimate championship,' he told Star Africa.
> 
> A swoop for Gosso would appear to indicate that Nigel de Jong is on his way out of the Etihad Stadium.
> 
> The Dutchman has been unable to agree terms for an extension to his contract, which is scheduled to expire in 2013, and AC Milan, Real Madrid and Arsenal are all said to be keen to sign him.


>cover for yaya
>also african

triffic story.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

- At the Chelsea/Spurs game, my God, that was awful. I think Torres should start ahead with Drogba/Sturridge. Suddenly, there is a spark in him, but it won't help matters if he plays on the right wing. What the heck?

- Liverpool losing to Wigan? Buy Dzeko.

- A good win for Arsenal. RVP looks fatigued. Overall, Djourou seemed like a scared dog, but everybody was good.

- What the heck was Mancini thinking? He should have brought Tevez for Dzeko--around the hour mark and put him up front. If he got more time, City could have won that match. The whole of City team look unmotivated and Mancini is clueless tactically.

On the Dzeko talk, he is a very good striker, but he won't do well at City. Dzeko isn't an impact sub, but a starter and he can only do well if he is starting regularly. A team like Liverpool is more suited to Dzeko.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Are you joking? Dzeko is a target man, like Carroll, who has struggled there. Liverpool play the ball almost obsessively along the ground (apart from Downing, who's awful), they even did it when Suarez was banned. Dzeko's first touch is far worse than Carroll's so he'd be even worse.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Dzeko is better than Carroll. Much, much better. Dzeko hasn't been utilized properly at City. His goal return still isn't bad at City, although 5 of his goals have come in the same match. If he is given the opportunity, he will come good. He's not world class, but far from being Andy Carroll.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

the amazing thing is dzeko was originally a midfielder. not sure how he developed the first touch of a rapist.

at his best he works hard. he's really playing like he doesnt want to be at the club at all.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

^ I think motivation is the problem. He isn't happy at City with the game time he's getting.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

well playing like a child and putting in fuck all effort isnt really going to make him a starter.

aguero needs to start every game and play alongside one of mario/dzeko. we cant have both of them play up front.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Razor King said:


> Dzeko is better than Carroll. Much, much better. Dzeko hasn't been utilized properly at City. His goal return still isn't bad at City, although 5 of his goals have come in the same match. If he is given the opportunity, he will come good. He's not world class, but far from being Andy Carroll.


I know he's far better than Carroll, no doubt about that, but Dzeko has a worse first touch and is basically terrible with the ball at his feet unless he's getting a shot on goal going (he's a great finisher) which makes me of the opinion that he would be even less suited to Liverpool than Carroll is, who has really struggled to fit in to their style of play (he's also simply a pretty average player). They're both fucking lazy as well, which doesn't help. I think he'd be more suited in Serie A tbh.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The awkward moment when Barry comes on gives City more attacking instinct than Balotelli.









On Carroll, every time I see him play, Liverpool rarely play it on the ground, and generally lump it up and lose the ball. They play on the ground a lot when Suarez plays though. Dzeko nor Carroll are amazing on the ground, but they're not exactly useless, once Liverpool find that out they'll be a better side.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



D'Angelo said:


> The awkward moment when Barry comes on gives City more attacking instinct than Balotelli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Carroll, every time I see him play, Liverpool rarely play it on the ground, and generally lump it up and lose the ball. They play on the ground a lot when Suarez plays though. Dzeko nor Carroll are amazing on the ground, but they're not exactly useless, once Liverpool find that out they'll be a better side.


I've kind of always said the same thing about big Andy. At Newcastle we knew how to play with him and how to utilize his abilities to the up utmost. We managed to bring out the best in him and he knew that. I think he had confidence in the team he was playing with and everything just flowed better for him and the team in general. Then he was shifted off to another club for a ridiculous amount, with Pool thinking, "sure he'll be the same and score plenty of goals". Think Torres has had a similar dilemma. Ah well, doesn't matter now. Demba Ba on a free transfer! ^_^


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Liverpool will end up signing someone like Grant Holt.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

only after you pay us 40 mil for Carroll :troll


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> well playing like a child and putting in fuck all effort isnt really going to make him a starter.
> 
> aguero needs to start every game and play alongside one of mario/dzeko. we cant have both of them play up front.


He scored 5 and was dropped the next game. What is he supposed to interpret from that? Rotation? You don't rotate the guy who just destroyed a top-6 team on his own; other factors remaining constant. Nvm, that's why I said City isn't the club for Dzeko. I agree with Seb here. He is tailor-made for Serie A.

I think it's asking too much from Aguero--to start every game. Provided, he is probably the best player you have, but it's too much. You could have made very good use of Adebayor and I think next season, you guys can sell Dzeko and give Ade more playing time. He's much better than Dezko and is a perfect PL striker.

For the season, Tevez is the key. He needs to start as soon as he gains match sharpness. City cannot afford any more slip-ups now. The danger is Arsenal at the Emirates, but going by their away form, City look to drop points every game lately. Mancini made a mistake waiting for so long before bringing Tevez. Plus, he didn't take Dzeko off when he was offering nothing. You can't afford such strategic blunders heading into the most significant part of the season.




Seb said:


> I know he's far better than Carroll, no doubt about that, but Dzeko has a worse first touch and is basically terrible with the ball at his feet unless he's getting a shot on goal going (he's a great finisher) which makes me of the opinion that he would be even less suited to Liverpool than Carroll is, who has really struggled to fit in to their style of play (he's also simply a pretty average player). They're both fucking lazy as well, which doesn't help. I think he'd be more suited in Serie A tbh.


I agree with the Serie A analogy. He doesn't scream to be a PL striker. I still think he can do well at Liverpool. He just needs to get out of City. Thinking about it, City could do a straight up swap for Lavezzi or Cavani in a "cash + player" deal. But I'm not sure if they would be too fond of sitting on the bench for City. Mancini thinks very high of Mario, so any striker would have to play secondary roles to Aguero/Mario at City.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



D'Angelo said:


> The awkward moment when Barry comes on gives City more attacking instinct than Balotelli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Carroll, every time I see him play, Liverpool rarely play it on the ground, and generally lump it up and lose the ball. They play on the ground a lot when Suarez plays though. Dzeko nor Carroll are amazing on the ground, but they're not exactly useless, once Liverpool find that out they'll be a better side.


We haven't really done that as much lately though, maybe that's due to Suarez playing alongside him more so we play a more passing game but yeah when it's Carroll alone its basically 90 minutes of hoofball and it never works. Carra was also the main culprit of that when he was the captain. 

As for Dzeko is a striker who only really works on form. You look at guys like Rooney and Aguero even when they arn't playing great they can find goals outta nowhere. Dzeko can't which is another issue. He does seem like a striker who would work well in Serie A though for sure. Doubt he would suit us at all and he's not the kinda striker we need. We need another creative striker to compensate for our lack of creativity in midfield when Stevie & Lucas are out. Like Seb said Dzeko is a better version of Carroll. Just not what he need at all.

I'd say City should hold onto him for at least another year though they've spent a shit load on him (£28m was it?) and he can score here and there so his not all that useless but yeah he needs an attitude adjustment and to realise he will be behind Aguero, Mario & if he stays possibly Tevez.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'd absolutely LOVE to see Higuain in the PL. That guy must be the most under appreciated footballer presently.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

A-woo-hoo! Excellent 3 points!

Listening to Roy mumble and complain. Can't help but think of this:


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Newcastle seem to be assembling a decent side. The front three look deadly.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

hope coloccini is fit next week for them vs pool.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I remember early in the season, I said Newcastle were a decent side, and I was laughed at by a Liverpool supporter. 

LOLerpool.

EDIT - I found the exchange I had:



Bananas said:


> Newcastle getting their shit together is very interesting indeed. They were fortunate today with ref decisions against Wolves, but winning at Molineux, which is one of the noisiest grounds in the league, is impressive no matter how you do it. Newcastle are a big club with a huge local fanbase, so it's not inconceivable that if they keep on their current trajectory that they could get right up among the European places again, and starting mounting challenges for the 4th Champions League spot once more.





Destiny said:


> Impressed with Norwich today as they we're well structured. Unfortunate not to get a goal or two. United didn't look very impressive in all honesty but they somehow always clinch the 3 points.
> 
> Newcastle going for C/League position. lol


LOLerpool.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ben Arfa - Cisse - Ba 

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Always good seeing a Scouse fan look stupid.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What do the Newcastle fans (think there's two of them on here) think of Ashley and Pardew these days?

From the outside looking in, it looks like they're doing great.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> What do the Newcastle fans (think there's two of them on here) think of Ashley and Pardew these days?
> 
> From the outside looking in, it looks like they're doing great.


I for one never had a problem with Pardew taking the job. It wasn't his fault Hughton lost his job (for reasons that still bemuse me) and I certainly don't blame Pardew for taking the job. He had every right to go for it. And I'm really happy for him that he's managed to do the excellent job he has done during his tenure thus far.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

There's a particularly intelligent Newcastle fan I talk to on the interwebz that gives most credit to Graham Carr, who is their head of recruitment, and was in fact the direct replacement of Dennis Wise, who was rubbish in the role.

It's funny to think how some of these behind the scenes roles have such a huge influence of a sides fortune, but they get such little recognition by and large. That's not to say Pardew hasn't done well. He's always been a motivator sort of coach, and his man management has improved over the years, and he's doing a fine job indeed.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Are you joking? Dzeko is a target man, like Carroll, who has struggled there. Liverpool play the ball almost obsessively along the ground (apart from Downing, who's awful), they even did it when Suarez was banned. Dzeko's first touch is far worse than Carroll's so he'd be even worse.


Erm, Did you ever watch Dzeko in Germany at all? He's a very good footballer, very good on the ground as well as in the air. He's more like Llorente than Carroll.

If City played him as much as possible I'd say he'd probably have as many goals as Aguero, probably more.

I also disagree with everyone saying he's not suited to the PL. I think he's pretty much ideal for it, which he was proving at the start of the season before Mancini dropped him. He's quality and Spurs/Liverpool would be MUCH better off with a player like him.

I wish he'd fuck off though, cunt always scores against us.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Bananas said:


> I remember early in the season, I said Newcastle were a decent side, and I was laughed at by a Liverpool supporter.
> 
> LOLerpool.
> 
> EDIT - I found the exchange I had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLerpool.


I said something similar to you, although I didn't think they'd be hovering around the CL this early.



Bananas said:


> There's a particularly intelligent Newcastle fan I talk to on the interwebz that gives most credit to Graham Carr, who is their head of recruitment, and was in fact the direct replacement of Dennis Wise, who was rubbish in the role.
> 
> It's funny to think how some of these behind the scenes roles have such a huge influence of a sides fortune, but they get such little recognition by and large. That's not to say Pardew hasn't done well. He's always been a motivator sort of coach, and his man management has improved over the years, and he's doing a fine job indeed.


Thing with Pardew that annoys the shit out of me is that he lashed out at Arsenal for not having enough English players. A couple weeks ago, we had more English players starting than them. Ouch. Seen the light.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Cisse to score 1st and Newcastle to win was 5/1. Had a feeling but pussied out.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

PFA Team of the year, POTY and YPOTY were all voted on earlier this week apparently. Who are your personal choices?

Hart

Richards - Koscielny - Kompany - Baines

Yaya - Arteta
Silva

Valencia - RvP - Aguero​
Don't think I'm missing anybody out.

Hart run close by Vorm for me.
Richards self explanatory. Had Sagna been fit all season he'd have walked it again.
Koscielny run close by Skrtel (who I think will be in the offic. one), Coloccini and Agger
Kompany straight forward.
Yaya straight forward.
Arteta edged it just in midfield. Changed my mind with Cabaye, Allen, Britton all in there.
Silva straight forward - tailed off in 2012 but not many AMFs performing as good.
Aguero has to be there for me, even though there are players who can play there that I wouldn't mind seeing take his place
Valencia easy for me.
RvP - it's RvP. 

So, only ones I was really hung on about was Arteta and Hart, but could easily go out for any of the excellent CMs we've seen this year, or in Hart's case Vorm.

POTY - RvP. Surely.

YPOTY - not a clue, who's eligible that has been good? Under 23 is it?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> Kenny Dalglish, increasingly under pressure after five Premier League defeats in six games, has expressed his "amazement" at suggestions that Liverpool have endured an underwhelming season, yet admitted his team needs to "change our philosophies a wee bit", by "*not playing the lovely football that we have been*".
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/mar/25/kenny-dalglish-liverpool-philosophy?newsfeed=true


:lmao :lmao :lmao

liverpool, the barcelona of england


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao

Liverpool are the most boring of the top 7 teams to watch by MILES.

Oh Kenneth. Also surprised he's amazed at the criticism he's getting, I guess he think's 7th place is good enough for Liverpool, he must not be very clued up on their history then 8*D


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'd go with:

Hart

Richards Caulker Kompany Baines

Toure Cabaye

Silva

Valencia-------------Aguero

Van Persie​
POTY - Van Persie
YPOTY - Aguero.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



D'Angelo said:


> PFA Team of the year, POTY and YPOTY were all voted on earlier this week apparently. Who are your personal choices?
> 
> Hart
> 
> Richards - Koscielny - Kompany - Baines
> 
> Yaya - Arteta
> Silva
> 
> Valencia - RvP - Aguero​
> Don't think I'm missing anybody out.
> 
> Hart run close by Vorm for me.
> Richards self explanatory. Had Sagna been fit all season he'd have walked it again.
> Koscielny run close by Skrtel (who I think will be in the offic. one), Coloccini and Agger
> Kompany straight forward.
> Yaya straight forward.
> Arteta edged it just in midfield. Changed my mind with Cabaye, Allen, Britton all in there.
> Silva straight forward - tailed off in 2012 but not many AMFs performing as good.
> Aguero has to be there for me, even though there are players who can play there that I wouldn't mind seeing take his place
> Valencia easy for me.
> RvP - it's RvP.
> 
> So, only ones I was really hung on about was Arteta and Hart, but could easily go out for any of the excellent CMs we've seen this year, or in Hart's case Vorm.
> 
> POTY - RvP. Surely.
> 
> YPOTY - not a clue, who's eligible that has been good? Under 23 is it?


no spurs players then :lol: , wouldnt agree with arteta

aguero will most likely win YPOTY


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Vorm
Richards - Koscielny - Kompany - Assou-Ekotto
Cabaye - Modric
Silva
Rooney - Ba - Van Persie​I would've loved to have put Yakubu but couldn't find room.


----------



## Spiron

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

That United jersey sucks. Big time.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Why does Kenny do this to himself?

His daughter works in the media, shouldn't she have had a word with him by now? "Dad, people think you're a stupid auld cunt, I know it's true, but can you try not to be so embarrassing please?"


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Because he is a bitter old man, I think most of it comes from that.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



D'Angelo said:


> PFA Team of the year, POTY and YPOTY were all voted on earlier this week apparently. Who are your personal choices?
> 
> Hart
> 
> Richards - Koscielny - Kompany - Baines
> 
> Yaya - Arteta
> Silva
> 
> Valencia - RvP - Aguero​
> Don't think I'm missing anybody out.
> 
> Hart run close by Vorm for me.
> Richards self explanatory. Had Sagna been fit all season he'd have walked it again.
> Koscielny run close by Skrtel (who I think will be in the offic. one), Coloccini and Agger
> Kompany straight forward.
> Yaya straight forward.
> Arteta edged it just in midfield. Changed my mind with Cabaye, Allen, Britton all in there.
> Silva straight forward - tailed off in 2012 but not many AMFs performing as good.
> Aguero has to be there for me, even though there are players who can play there that I wouldn't mind seeing take his place
> Valencia easy for me.
> RvP - it's RvP.
> 
> So, only ones I was really hung on about was Arteta and Hart, but could easily go out for any of the excellent CMs we've seen this year, or in Hart's case Vorm.
> 
> POTY - RvP. Surely.
> 
> YPOTY - not a clue, who's eligible that has been good? Under 23 is it?


I'd put Cabaye over Arteta tbh. Had Lucas not got injured half way he would have made it there for me as well. Aside from them the team is pretty much the same for me. Player of the year is RVP without a doubt. Anyone else winning it would be mindbaffeling.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Give YPOTY to Super Mario please.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Bananas said:


> There's a particularly intelligent Newcastle fan I talk to on the interwebz that gives most credit to Graham Carr, who is their head of recruitment, and was in fact the direct replacement of Dennis Wise, who was rubbish in the role.
> 
> It's funny to think how some of these behind the scenes roles have such a huge influence of a sides fortune, but they get such little recognition by and large. That's not to say Pardew hasn't done well. He's always been a motivator sort of coach, and his man management has improved over the years, and he's doing a fine job indeed.


and guess who last had carr

oh right, us, and mark noclues fucked him off. thanks mark, hope you go down with qpr


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> Manchester City are set to beat title rivals United to the €30 million (£25m) signing of Athletic Bilbao midfielder Javi Martinez this summer.
> Goal.com understands that City boss Roberto Mancini has sent scouts to watch the former Osasuna man, who can also play at centre-back, a number of times this year as the Italian looks to shore up his squad ahead of next season’s Champions League campaign.
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson is already believed to be keen on the Spain international after he helped Bilbao knock the Red Devils out of the Europa League earlier this month, with Liverpool also eyeing a move for the 23-year-old.
> 
> While Martinez’s contract has a buy-out clause of €40m (£34m), the Basque club are understood to be open to an offer in the region of €30m despite the player’s current deal not expiring until 2016.
> 
> City would be willing to pay the fee, particularly with striker Carlos Tevez still likely to leave Eastlands in the coming transfer window, despite Martinez himself recently suggesting he is not worth such a large sum.
> 
> “I do not think there's anyone who wants to pay so much for me,” he told Mundo Deportivo.
> 
> “I see it as too much money for me. I do not think I'm worth so much.”
> 
> The Spaniard’s ability to play in both midfield and at the back could be a determining factor in Mancini’s pursuit, particularly with the club suffering from defensive shortages earlier in the season, while the loan acquisition of David Pizarro from Roma in January suggests the former Inter boss is still keen to improve his options in the centre of the park.
> 
> David Silva has also given his international team-mate a ringing endorsement, with the former Valencia man keen to see his countryman arrive at Eastlands follow their World Cup winning exploits in 2010.
> 
> However, City face competition not only from their Premier League rivals for Martinez’s signature, but also from Real Madrid, Barcelona and Inter, who have all been strongly linked with the a move for the player.


yes goal (trololololol) but commence uncontrollable fapping.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Team of the season in my unbiased opinion as a Blackpool fan

Hart

Richards - Coloccini - Kompany - Assou-Ekotto

Valencia - Cabaye - Arteta - Silva

Van Persie - Rooney​
Honourable mentions to guys like Vorm, Krul, Koscielny, Baines, Yaya, Mata, Dempsey, Bale, Aguero, Ba, Holt.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

my team would look similar to stringer's with ashley williams instead of kos and cabaye not arteta.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

POTY to RVP easily and YPOTY to Jones imo.

i'd have a similar team to Stringer's except Skrtel over Kos, and Cabaye over Arteta.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Vorm

Richards Skrtel Kompany Enrique

Cabaye Britton

Valencia Aguero Silva

RVP

POTY - RVP
MOTY - Brendan Rogers

Was extremely difficult leaving out Krul, Bale, Ba and Rooney. Other players deserving of a shout out - Allen, Hart, Coloccini, Dempsey, Mata, Yaya.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

what age is the young player cut off? aguero's only 23.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

-----------------Friedal
Simpson - Shawcross - Collocini - N.Taylor

-----------Allen ------Parker
McClean --------Sessegnon-----------Sinclair

--------------Holt

All had fantastic seasons and deserve honourary mentions.

POTY has to be RVP if anyone else gets it ill be amazed.
YPOTY - Scott Sinclair
MOTY - Brendon Rodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Mr. Snrub said:


> what age is the young player cut off? aguero's only 23.


I thought it was 21 but It's 23 so Aguero could win it.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ds-Cristiano-Ronaldo-and-Gonzalo-Higuain.html


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:torres

Thats the kinda crap I would expect from the Sun,Mirror or Daily Mail. The Telegraph is usually one of the better papers.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Only Spurs players I could get in there is Modric; in place of Arteta. In fact I forgot about Modric so he could easily replace Arteta, like I said Allen, Britton could. Bale didn't get close. Assou-Ekotto for LB? Maybe, but not as consistent as Baines. Who else? Everyone else of their outstanding players (Kaboul, Ade) all have been unfortunate enough to play in a year with other individuals who got in there. 

Good shout for Yakubu Nige, I'd have fancied him there had RvP not been playing, but there's still Ba/Rooney so he'd be 4th choice.

Think only one United player being in mine and none in many shows how having a cohesive team can be more valuable than outstanding individuals. Even though personally I think Evans and Carrick have both gone under the radar and stepped their game up a lot. I tried to shoehorn Rooney in but went with a 4-3-3.

Ahh, forgot about Aguero qualifying. He'd take it, Allen runner up.

As for MOTY, it has to be Brendan Rodgers. Surely.


TOTY honourable mentions - pretty much the same as Seb's.

Second XI

Vorm

Simpson - Lescott - Skrtel - Assou-Ekotto

Cabaye - Allen
Sessegnon

Dempsey - Rooney - Mata​
again a lot could be changed vorm/hart etc.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Bale has been superb this season. He's had at least 5 or 6 of his virtuoso performances I can remember. That game where he scored two and just burned the defence for the second goal (Norwich?) is probably my individual performance of the season along with Aguero's debut and RVP vs Chelsea. He's so much better at crossing/wide deliveries than he was last season, as an England fan I hope Walcott can take note and improve likewise. Couldn't get him in my TOTY though as it was a straight fight between him and Aguero, and KUN has had an incredible first season. Kaboul, Adebayor, Parker, Friedel, Modric - all excellent, but not quite TOTY calibre. BAE doesn't impress me, certainly wouldn't put him ahead of Cole, Enrique or Baines who have all been fantastic this season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

if milner hadnt fucked roberto's wife or whatever he's done imo he would be in contention. his first half of the season was superb, overshadowed by aguero, yaya, silva, kompany and lescott (most improved player in the league imo).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I like BAE. Great balance between def/attack. Underrated. Enrique has too many lapses for me, even though he has been consistently good. 

Bale would have got in my TOTY had he not been utter shite for ages, due to this 'free role' bullshit where he and 'arry think he is Ronaldo. 

Friedel, about 4 keepers have been better IMO. Agree with the rest. None came that close, apart from Modric.



I think this year has been one of the most difficult TOTYs to do. So many players who have had good seasons, and not many who have been head and shoulders above anyone. My RB, striker and Silva were basically the only nailed on ones that I didn't need to think about that much.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> What do the Newcastle fans (think there's two of them on here) think of Ashley and Pardew these days?
> 
> From the outside looking in, it looks like they're doing great.


Pardew love is pretty unanimous. Ashley has won a lot of people over, including myself, but some people can't forgive. Fair enough with some of the things he does (name change etc). But looking at our financial results this year I'd say he's doing an excellent job.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Selected odds from WillHill:

LMA Manager of the year-

Steve Kean: 21.00
Alex McLeish: 67.00
Kenny Dalglish: 67.00

Peter Crouch to win MOTD goal of the season-

Yes: 1.73
No: 2.00


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



> Roberto Martínez may well be the Premier League's most polite manager but he was unintentionally damning in his praise of his opponents after this match when he ventured: *"Credit to Liverpool, they didn't just come to make up the numbers."* It says something when the manager of Wigan feels moved to congratulate Liverpool for their pluck – at Anfield


:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

lolerpool. 

said in the summer our last minute signings were still better than theirs. MMN and Samee started spouting off about them having the best summer because they built early and bought 'loyal' British players. lolol.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah, I guess Heel was right to laugh at me for predicting Liverpool finishing 6th.

Looks like I was being too generous.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Someone should dig out all the predicted final tables 8*D think I had Villa in 12th which is looking generous right now. Nice (unintentional) troll by Martinez there as well.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

So, ManU to smash Fulham; troll everybody--three points clear at the top. Looking at City's away run, can they make it to Etihad within 3 points of ManU?

I hope ManU falter because that will make the race exciting, but I just can't see it happening at OT against Fulham.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i have faith in THE PROG


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Obvious Man U win is obvious


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Stop trying to jinx us :side:.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Heskey doesn't believe in jinxes.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hope we fucking maul the bastards, Valencia to go into full rape mode.

Tbh expecting it to be done the hard way tonight, united never do it easy we'll make it tough for ourselves to go 3 points clear but hopefully they will get it done. The big russian fecker, dempsey and dembele could cause problems.

Every year we have a hiccup or two in the run in previously been rovers away, chelsea game couple years back, nearly villa in 09 until macheeddaaaaaa and last year i can't remember they might have been one? so i'm prepared for it this year.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Hope we fucking maul the bastards, Valencia to go into full rape mode.
> 
> Tbh expecting it to be done the hard way tonight, united never do it easy we'll make it tough for ourselves to go 3 points clear but hopefully they will get it done. The big russian fecker, dempsey and dembele could cause problems.
> 
> Every year we have a hiccup or two in the run in previously been rovers away, *chelsea game couple years back*, nearly villa in 09 until macheeddaaaaaa and last year i can't remember they might have been one? so i'm prepared for it this year.


That wasn't a hiccup. That was just us being better 

And now we're shit 























:sad:

Routine win for United tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

No need to be sad joel if it is a routine united win it doesn't mean anything for chelsea down in 5th :terry


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Hope we fucking maul the bastards, Valencia to go into full rape mode.
> 
> Tbh expecting it to be done the hard way tonight, united never do it easy we'll make it tough for ourselves to go 3 points clear but hopefully they will get it done. The big russian fecker, dempsey and dembele could cause problems.
> 
> Every year we have a hiccup or two in the run in previously been rovers away, chelsea game couple years back, nearly villa in 09 until macheeddaaaaaa and *last year i can't remember they might have been one?* so i'm prepared for it this year.


Arsenal at the Emirates, we lost there the week before we played Chelsea.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

So, Chelsea are preparing an 80 million bid for Ronaldo and Higuain and a 55 million bid for Cavani and Lavezzi! :terry

With all the attacking options, I'll be happy if Chelsea can sell us Torres for 10 million. (Y) Monsieur Wenger knows how to convert misfiring players into machine guns. :wenger

PS: That 80 million story has to be ridiculous. Madrid got Ronaldo alone for 80 million and there is no way, they are selling him + Higuain for that sum. More like 150 million. But it's not like they need the money, or are interested in selling their best player by a mile.

City will be going for Higuain in the summer. Chelsea will get Cavani, most likely. ManU will get Hazard. 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Arsenal at the Emirates, we lost there the week before we played Chelsea.



That's right, building up to it if i remember right we were expected to win with arsenal in poor form?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

The Ronaldo story is bollocks.

I would say we need to get Cavani and Lavezzi, but it's unlikely we'll be in the CL next season now, so got to be more modest.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

hoping to see something like this

-------------de gea---------
rafael-----rio----evans-----evra
valencia--carrick--scholes--young
---------welbeck--rooney-------

wouldnt mind seeing fabio at left back, he was brilliant there for the reserves on thursday, but he played 90mins so more likely to be on the bench


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'll post my team later, when I get chance.

I'm expecting a comfortable win today for United, even if it's against Fulham but they aren't the same team like last season. This season, they've been very inconsistent, one week they're brilliant and the next they're absolutely awful. I'm hoping the latter team turns up to Old Trafford today.

I think we'll see United put in a good shift tonight as their home form hasn't been that great in comparison to last season and the last few games at home, they've looked pretty poor, so I think they'll step up their game today. I'm also hoping Rooney adds to his goal tally tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> hoping to see something like this
> 
> -------------de gea---------
> rafael-----rio----evans-----evra
> valencia--carrick--scholes--young
> ---------welbeck--rooney-------
> 
> wouldnt mind seeing fabio at left back, he was brilliant there for the reserves on thursday, but he played 90mins so more likely to be on the bench



This is the team i'd like, i was in a toss up between hernandez and young but i think young out wide with welbeck up top would give us more fluidity.

Bench probably amos, jones, smalling, pogba, cleverley, giggs, hernandez.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



D'Angelo said:


> Bale would have got in my TOTY had he not been utter shite for ages, due to this 'free role' bullshit where he and 'arry think he is Ronaldo.


:arry


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I wouldn't mind the 4-2-1-3 formation we utilized against Wolves but that team suggestion looks very strong if that's the team put out.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I hope he doesn't and i see know reason but park better not start, i hate slagging off players especially like park who have been great for the club but this season he has been awful.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

united team



> De Gea, Rafael, Ferdinand, Evans, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Giggs,Young, Welbeck, Rooney
> Amos, Jones, Berbatov, Hernandez, Scholes, Cleverley, Smalling


strange there is no pogba, considering he was brought off early for the reserves, as fergie said he would play some part today


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah, Fabio didn't make it either but Jones and Smalling manage to make the bench. It's nice to see Berbatov back even if it's on the bench. Would love to see him score a backheel in the final few minutes of the game, just to troll Fulham again.

A strong team though with only 2 changes from the Wolves game with Giggs and Young returning to the starting XI. Carrick and Giggs have played well together in the centre of midfield and I'm hoping Young puts in another great performance like he did against West Brom and Spurs.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

A question for any of the Sunderland fans here, why have I spent today getting bored to tears by Mackems telling me "Sess" is so much better than Ben Arfa? Can't where they're coming from myself.

:ex:

Win for Man U coming up btw.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wilshere back in three weeks. Needed him all season and now he won't even get in the team









no point in trying to shoehorn him in now and fuck up the midfield that's working like clockwork atm. start fresh from next season. not sure what we're going to do with arteta next season, as i presume it will be jack/song/ behind the CAM. really cruel leaving arteta out though, he is having as good a season as jack did last year, just much less noticeable from the lack of being english. stats are incredible, as of before the everton game he had 1792 passes with 90.5% accuracy. second best passer in the PL behind yaya. DEM STATS. add to that his immense defensive work as well and he is right up there with the PL's best. midfield falls apart without him, he is our most important player behind RvP, vital link between defence to midfield and attack. hopefully







brings the balls and tries out jack/arteta as a partnership. might as well with another AFCON in jan.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I love a bit of GNEV pre-game analysis. Shame he's shit at commentating.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

_"Shuds stowing"_ was a classic Neville-ism during the Chelsea/Spurs game (he meant to say _"studs showing"_) but I agree, he's really interesting and in-depth when he does this pre-game analysis.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

True that Seb. Fucking awesome. 

Messed up Arteta's pass accuracy STAT. actually 90.5%. holy fuckin' shit batman, you perfect gelled hair man.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



steamed hams said:


> Someone should dig out all the predicted final tables 8*D think I had Villa in 12th which is looking generous right now. Nice (unintentional) troll by Martinez there as well.


Pre transfer window 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...ickets-robin-van-persie-farewell-tour-91.html

Couple post transfer window

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...ckets-robin-van-persie-farewell-tour-664.html

lol at nearly all of us saying Swansea & Norwich would get relegated

Edit

Also lol at Hams for saying Torres would do better for Chelsea this season 8*D


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Be careful what you ask for. :lol


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Torres in the league
last season: 1 goal
this season : 2 goals

PROGRESS


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



D'Angelo said:


> Wilshere back in three weeks. Needed him all season and now he won't even get in the team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no point in trying to shoehorn him in now and fuck up the midfield that's working like clockwork atm. start fresh from next season. not sure what we're going to do with arteta next season, as i presume it will be jack/song/ behind the CAM. really cruel leaving arteta out though, he is having as good a season as jack did last year, just much less noticeable from the lack of being english. stats are incredible, as of before the everton game he had 1792 passes with 90.5% accuracy. second best passer in the PL behind yaya. DEM STATS. add to that his immense defensive work as well and he is right up there with the PL's best. midfield falls apart without him, he is our most important player behind RvP, vital link between defence to midfield and attack. hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brings the balls and tries out jack/arteta as a partnership. might as well with another AFCON in jan.


Arteta Song Wilshere. That should be your midfield three anyway. Rosicky and Ramsey on the bench.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

We've dominated possession thus far but we've created nothing. Giggs and Rooney have been very sloppy in their passing, hope they pick it up as the game goes on. We also need to move the ball a lot quicker and use our width a lot more.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

This commentary is awful. They've pretty much written Fulham off and are acting like every time they get the ball it's some kind of miracle.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Giggs fucks up another long ball. Fulham are starting to get more possession now because we keep giving it away in sloppy fashion.

*Edit:* FFS, Giggs and Rooney are playing shit thus far. Such poor play and they keep giving it away. We've created nothing and Fulham are looking the brighter team now.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

United @ Old Trafford = Cure for Insomnia. The only times there is good games there is when the opposition outplays them like Bilbao, City, Steve Kean's Blackburn  etc.

Fuck me they are SO BORING at home yet really good to watch away, it's really strange. Anyway, Fulham will get something today imo.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I've not been impressed thus far, we've been careless at times and we've created very little. Fulham have had the better chances but United have had the ball more. We really need to pick up the tempo now though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:lmao evra trying the overhead


giggs has been poor, if he keeps this up id like to see scholes come on


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Haha, Rafael :jay2


What a joke, remember when people said he was gonna be good? LOL


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Giggs had one good moment just a minute or two ago. We've started to create more now. I absolutely love the Rafael/Valencia combination on the right wing.

As I type that, Giggs fucks up a long ball and then does a rash challenge and gets a yellow. He needs to come off second half for Scholes.

^^Oh noez, he misses a chance to score or square the ball. Rafael has been brilliant the past few months and has been solid in this game so far.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

That yellow card was "a bit harsh" :lmao Jesus I might have to mute this.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

How in the fuck can the Giggs yellow card be considered harsh?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Haha, Rafael :jay2
> 
> 
> What a joke, remember when people said he was gonna be good? LOL


fpalm










he's 21 and has played well this season


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

My god, we seem to have forgot how to play football/control the ball now. I thought we'd be far better than this for being shit at home recently but this is strange.

ROOOOONNNEEEEYYYY!

Good work from Young/Evans.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

ROOOOOOONEYY!!


finally, probably dont deserve it, but hopefully kick on from here


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Kinda regretting my -2 bet on Utd now.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:rooney :rooney :rooney

WAZZZZZZAAAAAAAA

Carrying Man Utd to dat title.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

NEVERMIND! haha, GTFI ROONEY! get a few more now utd!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> :rooney :rooney :rooney
> 
> WAZZZZZZAAAAAAAA
> 
> Carrying Man Utd to dat title.












God bless you Rooney!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's 21 and has played well this season


He's shite, Fabio is better.

I bet you still think Anderson is the next Ronaldinho too don't you?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What an odd first half; dominated the first 10 minutes but created little, Fulham start to look bright and actually made some decent chances, United then pick things up and make a few chances, then United constantly give the ball away with some dreadful first touches and passing, then we score. I'd say we deserve the lead just but Fulham have played well but haven't threatened us much despite a few half chances.

Our back four have looked solid with Rafael being the stand out for me. He's defended well and helped Valencia when needed to. Young and Valencia have worked hard but Rooney and Welbeck need to get more into the game as both have been anonymous. Giggs to hopefully come off second half as he's been terrible. He's had 2 weeks rest, should be fresh but he's been so poor when on the ball and only one long ball reached his team mate. Scholes on please.

We need to pick up the tempo second half and we need to stop giving the ball away so much as it's what's allowed Fulham to get back into the game at times.

^What a stupid post.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Magsimus said:


> That yellow card was "a bit harsh" :lmao Jesus I might have to mute this.


Tell me about it. I'm a United fan and even I'm annoyed by the guy kissing our ass.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Scholes for Giggs please

and i reckon Berbatov will come on for Welbeck after 10 mins or so


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Giggs may be poor, but that lofted pass to Valencia is the best thing we'll see in this game.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Valencia would be such an unplayable BEAST is he realized he had a left foot. Awesome player but very predictable and one footed.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Utd look like scoring more? Need em to win by 3


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Welbeck off for Chicharito. Not surprised really as Welbeck has been anonymous throughout. Still hope Giggs come off at some point as despite making a couple of great passes, he keeps giving it away a lot.

*Edit:* A lot of United players have slipped over in this match; Hernandez, Welbeck, Rooney... just to name a few.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

fuck de gea has hurt his wrist :argh:

whats the odds on a murphy last minute equaliser?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Is the ball cursed or something? The amount of times we've got in good areas and have wasted our chances.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:troll

Looked like a stone wall pen for Fulham to me.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

thats alright Mr Webb, i think we'll be using Mr Oliver's services from now on 

:troll


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Stone fucking wall penalty.

If that exact challenge would have been Hangeland on Hernandez he would have blown for the pen NAILED FUCKING ON.

ref completely bottled it and to be honest, with what's at stake I can't say I blame him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

phew

that was nervy at the end, very lucky


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wahey, Agent Oliver sorting us out at the end.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Pen not given to Fulham in the closing stages....


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Yeah, what Carrick was thinking there is beyond me, should have been a penalty.

United were ridiculous. Poor in parts and very shit in the final third. I swear the ball was cursed as the amount of times we got the ball in their box and either; 1. No one was on the end of it, 2. Someone was there but completely fluffed their shot or 3. We had open space to shoot at their goal and instead decide to hold the ball to allow Fulham defenders to tackle and win the ball back. Stupid decision making at times. Rooney was guilty of this constantly, likewise, Giggs.

Very unimpressive performance in my opinion and it's very worrying seeing De Gea injure his wrist (hope it's not that bad), Ferdinand coming off (hope he's not injured as he's been vital for us recently) and the overall display was shocking. At times we'd do something magic and at other times, we'd look like we didn't know how to play football. It was like watching the United team in October/November time with the carelessness on the ball. An example of doing something magic and them messing it up was when Evra skipped past two players after winning the ball and then delivering such a poor ball to Giggs who was no where near. 

I hope this United team don't turn up next Monday against Blackburn otherwise, we could see another upset. That better not happen as United need to decimate Blackburn next week after their abysmal performance at Old Trafford.

The only stand out players who worked hard were Rafael (oh wait, he's shit apparently), Evans, Ferdinand, Evra, Valencia and Young. Carrick was alright also.

Still, a poor performance that needs addressing as our home form has been so disappointing this season. I'm even more disappointed that the United players said they needed to perform tonight and they come out with that. Such a worrying game to watch, especially towards the end.

Still, 3 points is 3 points.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Swings and roundabouts. Should Balotelli have been on the pitch to win a last minute penalty a few weeks ago against Spurs? Nah.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Swings and roundabouts. Should Balotelli have been on the pitch to win a last minute penalty a few weeks ago against Spurs? Nah.


also the inexplicable penalty given to newcastle earlier on in the season, when Ferdinand clearly got the ball when tackling Ba


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Foreshadowed said:


> I hope this United team don't turn up next Monday against Blackburn otherwise, we could see another upset. That better not happen as United need to decimate Blackburn next week after their abysmal performance at Old Trafford.


You're the best away team in the country by far, your system is perfect for away games and with it being a home game Blackburn will come forward and I expect a United victory by at least 3 goals.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> thats alright Mr Webb, i think we'll be using Mr Oliver's services from now on
> 
> :troll


How much would you take for Webb?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You're the best away team in the country by far, your system is perfect for away games and with it being a home game Blackburn will come forward and I expect a United victory by at least 3 goals.


I'd like to think that especially with our terrific away form but we always find it tough away to Blackburn and I can see that happening again next Monday. I'd love to see us get a few goals to close the gap on that goal difference but I can see it being a tough game even if Blackburn's defence is poor.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> How much would you take for Webb?


This was an excellent post.

Anyway, good 3 points tonight, doesn't matter how they come at this stage. Got away with one on the pen on Murphy.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> Swings and roundabouts. Should Balotelli have been on the pitch to win a last minute penalty a few weeks ago against Spurs? Nah.





united_07 said:


> also the inexplicable penalty given to newcastle earlier on in the season, when Ferdinand clearly got the ball when tackling Ba


I really hate these arguments, because they usually have nothing to do with the team who is being wronged. What does Fulham have to do with Balotelli and Ba?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> I really hate these arguments, because they usually have nothing to do with the team who is being wronged. What does Fulham have to do with Balotelli and Ba?


just pointing it out, when some people believe all the decisions go united's way

http://forums.bluemoon-mcfc.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=251731#p5395691

:lmao an 18 page thread since the penalty decision


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Feel bad for Fulham there, thought they deserved a point. Man U extremely sloppy towards the end.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> just pointing it out, when some people believe all the decisions go united's way
> 
> http://forums.bluemoon-mcfc.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=251731#p5395691
> 
> :lmao an 18 page thread since the penalty decision


DAT CORRUPTION


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Forget the nervy united performance. Neville is fucking class sky should sack the rest of the useless pundits and just have gaz, i could listen to him talk about football all day. Gary "No fannying Around" Neville :lol


3 points thank you very much, fuck off blackburn away :no:

Also cheeky bid for dembele.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

3 points clear. Liking it, boys! I can smell number 20.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> lol at nearly all of us saying Swansea & Norwich would get relegated





Nige™ said:


> No need to apologise although I can't believe so many people are putting QPR ahead of us. I think we'll be battling relegation again unless we can bring in a good centre half, central midfielder & striker. Look at QPR's squad and the only real Premiership quality player is Taarabt and it looks like they've got a battle keeping their hands on him.
> 
> Routledge won't be going back by the looks of it and they're stuck with middle age average at best players like Clint Hill, Shaun Derry & Heidar Helguson. They might have won the Championship *but I think Swansea & Norwich will fare better next year.*


8*D

Oh yeah I did.

I was right about us too. We brought in a good striker in Yak, but as for the centre half & midfielder, well that didn't happen. Dann's been a bit of a disappointment and as for Petrovic fpalm.

I don't want to rock the boat with all the Valencia love, but as awesome as he's been in recent months, he didn't do fuck all until December in the league. For the first four months of the season he only started two and made brief appearances in three more, playing in 5 of the first 13 (no goals or assist either). He shouldn't be in the team of the season when he's only played half of it, even though he's been excellent when he has played, until tonight when I put him in my fantasy team at the expense of Yaya Toure who did fuck all until he came out, prick!


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Souness and Gullit are far from useless, though I only really see them for the Champions League games. Also quite like Redknapp. They're all better than Marcelino and Mendieta, who sometimes do the Spanish games in place of Balague/BIG GRAHAM/Laudrup/Terry and Gerry, and are both useless.

:wilkins can be sacked though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Souness is good him and gary are very good together. Redknapp is just their for his image and says all the right things, right old boring cunt.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I fucking hate Redknapp with a passion, such a smarmy little bastard. He should be at home with Louise too. He must love his job to leave her at home.




WWE_TNA said:


> 3 points thank you very much, fuck off blackburn away :no:


The fear of :kean is awesome! 4 points from 6 against Man U. Fear the Kean! You'll win though, seriously.

I whacked £30 on us to go down at 10/3 on Saturday before the game, knowing we'd lose to Bolton. Thanks to Liverpool being a complete & utter joke too and giving Wigan three points, the odds were 2/1 straight after.

Tough run coming now, United (h), WBA (a), Liverpool (h) - easier now than I'd have said a few weeks ago, Swansea (a), plus Chelsea & Tottenham away. Norwich & Wigan at Ewood as well. It's going to be a rougher ride than last year, that's for sure.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hate Redknapp.

Love Souness. Still love his "bad apple" rant at Tevez after the Munich game.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Agreed. Souness is one the best pundits in my opinion, holds nothing back. Gary Nev has taken to it very well. He's better than Jamie Redknapp.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Hate Redknapp.
> 
> Love Souness. Still love his "bad apple" rant at Tevez after the Munich game.


Yeah, that was classic. Tevez threatened to sue him for that :lmao






It was even better because Hughes was half-heartedly trying to defend him as he was the one that brought him to City.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Souness and Gullit are far from useless, though I only really see them for the Champions League games. Also quite like Redknapp. They're all better than *Marcelino* and Mendieta, who sometimes do the Spanish games in place of Balague/BIG GRAHAM/Laudrup/Terry and Gerry, and are both useless.
> 
> :wilkins can be sacked though.


:wilkins :cena

That oxygen thief getting employed makes me sad. Glad I don't usually watch Spanish football.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Nige™ said:


> I fucking hate Redknapp with a passion, such a smarmy little bastard. He should be at home with Louise too. He must love his job to leave her at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fear of :kean is awesome! 4 points from 6 against Man U. Fear the Kean! You'll win though, seriously.
> 
> I whacked £30 on us to go down at 10/3 on Saturday before the game, knowing we'd lose to Bolton. Thanks to Liverpool being a complete & utter joke too and giving Wigan three points, the odds were 2/1 straight after.
> 
> Tough run coming now, United (h), WBA (a), Liverpool (h) - easier now than I'd have said a few weeks ago, Swansea (a), plus Chelsea & Tottenham away. Norwich & Wigan at Ewood as well. It's going to be a rougher ride than last year, that's for sure.



2 wins in the last 12 at ewood park, sloppy draw last year and after tonight's game it is gonna be even tougher, yak and hoilet will cause havoc at times.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ofcourse :wilkins can be sacked, just ask Roman :torres


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> 2 wins in the last 12 at ewood park, sloppy draw last year and after tonight's game it is gonna be even tougher, *yak and hoilet will cause havoc at times*.


I sure hope so. If Hoilett is in behind Yak like he has in the last three, he will cause trouble. As a team though, the same XI that turned up at Bolton better up their game to what they were at Wolves and then at home against Sunderland.

I'm still not convinced by Marcus Olsson or Formica playing on the right. I think we have to go with a formation like this:

Robinson

Henley - Dann - Givet - Mn Olsson

N'Zonzi

Dunn - Lowe - Pedersen

Hoilett

Yakubu​Kean won't play Henley, seems to love playing Lowe out of position at right-back. Hanley's in instead of Givet atm too but I prefer Givet as Hanley is very clumsy & inexperienced for this situation.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

You can bank on city beating mackems by 2 or 3 at the etihad, so game at ewood is probably 2nd or 3rd most important game for united from now till end.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Here's my XI of the season so far:

Vorm
Richards Koscielny Kompany Enrique
Carrick Toure
Valencia Silva Aguero
Van Persie​
Others that narrowly miss out but deserve a mention are Krul, Hart, Coloccini, Evans, Skrtel, Britton, Dempsey, Cabaye, Sessegnon, Ba, Mata, Adebayor, Rooney, Yakubu, etc.

*Manager of the season:* Brendan Rogers

*Young Player of the season:* Aguero

*Player of the season:* Van Persie


----------



## Heel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*






What a disrespectful cunt. Great player but imagine having to support a player who clearly doesn't give a fuck about the club he plays for.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Blackburn: Just wait until 2017, bitches (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



BkB Hulk said:


> 1) Liverpool
> 2 - 20) Who the fucks cares?
> 
> IT'S OUR YEAR


BkB RAWK :suarez1




Heel said:


> imagine having to support a player who clearly doesn't give a fuck about the club he plays for.


:torres


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Heel said:


> What a disrespectful cunt. Great player but imagine having to support a player who clearly doesn't give a fuck about the club he plays for.


:bron 's white son


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://fuldans.se/?v=tpoljgeecn

You're welcome.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Lucky not to have the pen awarded against but that evens out the ridiculous Newcastle pen ealier this season so :jay2

Oh and to those saying Fulham deserved a point, nah. Decent pressure on Utd at the end but overall when you only get 5 shots all game, goes to show for your end product when it matters. Didn't realise they had signed Mama Diarra tho, he's still a BOSS.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Seb said:


> Yeah, that was classic. Tevez threatened to sue him for that :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was even better because Hughes was half-heartedly trying to defend him as he was the one that brought him to City.


this is better


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Renegade™ said:


> Lucky not to have the pen awarded against but that evens out the ridiculous Newcastle pen ealier this season so :jay2


:lol That was evened out when Ferdinand hacked down Ba at our place with nothing given. 2 Wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



D'Angelo said:


> no point in trying to shoehorn him in now and fuck up the midfield that's working like clockwork atm. start fresh from next season. not sure what we're going to do with arteta next season, as i presume it will be jack/song/ behind the CAM. really cruel leaving arteta out though, he is having as good a season as jack did last year, just much less noticeable from the lack of being english. stats are incredible, as of before the everton game he had 1792 passes with 90.5% accuracy. second best passer in the PL behind yaya. DEM STATS. add to that his immense defensive work as well and he is right up there with the PL's best. midfield falls apart without him, he is our most important player behind RvP, vital link between defence to midfield and attack. hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brings the balls and tries out jack/arteta as a partnership. might as well with another AFCON in jan.


As Joel said, we will play with a midfield trio of Song, Arteta, and Wilshere next season. I believe Wenger is ready to unleash Wilshere in the CAM position. Rosicky and Ramsey would be on the bench, and my Lord, that would be some bench. Ramsey is better off coming from the bench than starter.

For this season, as you said, I wouldn't want anybody disrupting our present midfield trio. Wilshere would do well coming off the bench for the remaining of the season. I just hope he doesn't get injured during the pre-season tour again.

I'm very tempted to rest van Persie against QPR and play Walcott up front. van Persie looks very fatigued lately.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Agreed about resting Van Persie. As for next season, if Song continues to play like he does, pairing him with Jack would leave the defence monumentally exposed. I like the midfield three idea, but at the same time, I don't want Rosicky on the bench, especially if we get Podolski.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

i think you should rest rvp, song, walcott, chezzers and arteta against us. chamakh can lead the line.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Agreed about resting Van Persie. As for next season, if Song continues to play like he does, pairing him with Jack would leave the defence monumentally exposed. I like the midfield three idea, but at the same time, I don't want Rosicky on the bench, especially if we get Podolski.


Yeah, Rosicky's renaissance has been something special and I want him to continue starting for us. He has that rare of burst of energy and can change defense into attack in a second.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Agree there Razor - his ability to quickly peel off his marker and go from def. into attack is something no-one provides here. The only thing Arsenal fans should bear in mind however is that if Rosicky isn't going to be first XI, we can't expect him to keep up these performance levels off the bench. His excellent run of form and new contract has extended from regularly playing and being a big part of the midfield. 

yes, playing wilshere and song will leave our defence exposed. arteta is practically our DMF nowadays as he always drops in for song when he goes forward, and rosicky does it. although song has been dropping into FB positions to cover for Gibbs when he goes forward, which is how city do it, and it has worked well. i don't think we really have a natural DMF in our three, it's more just one attacks and one drops in. varies our attack so i like it, and as long as koscielny and vermaelen stay organised we won't get caught too many times. having said that, with the way our midfield works, all of the players have to know each other through and through, if one gets injured we can't keep playing the same way cause we'll get battered.

i've got no clue what our midfield three is next season. wenger obsesses over diaby, so i doubt we'll sell him. song, arteta and rosicky have all had great seasons. wilshere is back, then there's ramsey, and we do need another CAM, unless OX makes the transition from wing to midfield.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Potentially, the Ox might be the perfect attacking midfield, but that would restrict his ability to run pass defenders. Unlike Walcott, Chamberlain can dribble through defenders. A striker or a winger could make use of such skills more than an attacking midfielder. He isn't a striker, so for now, I think he will have to play on the flanks.


Edit:

I don't know about Diaby. When he plays, he seems to be very good, but he never plays. I'd sell the likes of Denilson and all, but I'd keep him for another season. He would be very useful for squad depth.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Getting picked up for Sunderland momentarily. Fucking pumped up.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I don't think any Arsenal fan could want a different trio for next season atm other than Arteta/Wilshere/Song. Arteta has been excellent for them since he signed pretty much, Wilshere's got huge potential and is already a fine player and Song is improving. With Rosicky in resurgent form too, things are looking up. Even tho Ramsey is still fairly gash and Diaby is such a crock he makes guys like Saha and Ljungberg look in peak condition.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'd have Arteta and Wilshere partner the midfield with Rosicky as CAM, and add Song to the midfield if Rosicky isn't playing. This is basically with me thinking that Rosicky is bigger threat in most situations than Song is (who doesn't particularly defend that well anyway).

That'd be two different formations depending on who's playing.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*






:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

:balo2

The guy just keeps going


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Shambolic display from us tonight. Everton deserved the win but we did all we could to help them. Defense were at fault practically all game and when Kyriakos fell over about 5 or so minutes in I knew it wouldn't end well. Tonight really did show how inept Turner is without Brown or O'Shea to lead him, and how poor our loan signings really were. Midfield were hardly much better but I'm annoyed mainly at the defending for both goals, particularly the second, even if I think Vaughans clearance was unlucky. Our horrendous form against Everton continues then and my slim hopes of a Wembley trip are gone


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Unlucky Shep. Our fans were fucking incredible tonight, the away end was unlike anything I've ever experienced before, I fell down the stairs celebrating the 2nd :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Semi-finals look tasty. Really, really hope Everton can win it. If there's a club that deserves a break and a bit of success, it's them.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

ABL.

Anyone but Liverpool. I'd gladly see the likes of Terry and Ashley Cole lifting the cup instead of Suarez, Gerrard and Dalglish.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I'd want Everton to win it. Spurs deserve it too.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> ABL.
> 
> Anyone but Liverpool. I'd gladly see the likes of Terry and Ashley Cole lifting the cup instead of Suarez, Gerrard and Dalglish.


this man speaks the truth!


----------



## RockCold

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I hope Everton win the FA Cup. Liverpool are just shit so I don't want them to win it, I never want to see Terry, Cole, Fat Frank, Drogba to win anything again..and Spurs? Well fuck them.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> ABL.
> 
> Anyone but Liverpool. I'd gladly see the likes of Terry and Ashley Cole lifting the cup instead of Suarez, Gerrard and Dalglish.


:suarez2 eat a dick SA


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Lee Cattermole should not be allowed to play football.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hopefully Liverpool win the semi, then we'll basically be guaranteed a European place.

:ex:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Want everton to win it but i think spurs will.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

can you imagine kenny's post match interview if he lost an F.A. Cup semi final at wembley to Everton ?


God almighty...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

q: thoughts on the match kenny
a: stop asking me about andy


----------



## RockCold

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

If you lose to Wigan at home, you don't deserve to win the FA Cup, matter of fact, they should get the Carling Cup taken off them!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Cliffy Byro said:


> can you imagine kenny's post match interview if he lost an F.A. Cup semi final at wembley to Everton ?
> 
> 
> God almighty...


Gibson scoring the winner.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I would rather have Everton or Spurs win the FA Cup over Chelsea/Liverpool. Tottenham overall, have been brilliant this season and have played some fantastic football, so I wouldn't mind them lifting the trophy and if Everton win, it would be nice to see plus my Step-Dad would be pleased being an Everton fan.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Cliffy Byro said:


> can you imagine kenny's post match interview if he lost an F.A. Cup semi final at wembley to Everton ?
> 
> 
> God almighty...


I hope to god they don't win it. He'll be so smug but I can see them pulling it out of the bag. I'd love Spurs or Everton to win it, don't mind which.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Gibson scoring the winner.


That would be glorious.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Gibson scoring the winner.





Silent Alarm said:


> That would be glorious.


nah got to be phil neville


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://www.rovers.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10303~2698917,00.html

United & Chelsea's youth teams can forget about winning the FA Youth Cup now. They're not beating the real young & talented team, and beating the dingles to get there too. Forza BRFC Academy!8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://www.unitedtees.net/champions.php?CMP=EMCFTBEML853

the phrase tempting fate comes to mind.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

'Money only gets you so far'

I'm sure Rooney and Ferdinand cost nothing really.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Whilst it is somewhat hypocritical for United fans to talk about money seeing as we've bought the odd 20 million+ player every now and then, it really isn't the same thing as what Chelsea and City have done in spending hundreds of millions over the space of a few years.

That t-shirt is really fucking stupid though. If we were 20 points ahead I'd understand, we are basically 2 points ahead with the goal difference coming into play.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Dalglish with his usual dazzling wit, a journalist asked him a question in his press conference



> Journalist; "Kenny, what hopes have you got for Raheem Sterling?"
> Kenny; "My hope is you'll have a bit of common sense.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wat?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

What does that even mean?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Vader13 said:


> Whilst it is somewhat hypocritical for United fans to talk about money seeing as we've bought the odd 20 million+ player every now and then, it really isn't the same thing as what Chelsea and City have done in spending hundreds of millions over the space of a few years.
> 
> That t-shirt is really fucking stupid though. If we were 20 points ahead I'd understand, we are basically 2 points ahead with the goal difference coming into play.



Try 400m+ since 2008 for city.


Yes the tops are retarded, i would understand if there was 2 games left and we still had the 3 point advantage.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Kenny is really losing his marbles :lmao.

Silly response.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Renegade™ said:


> Kenny is really losing his marbles :lmao.
> 
> Silly response.


Don't speak about his players like that, complete disrespect from the journo.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Imagine if the journo had asked about Carroll 8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

I think the issue with money in where its come from. With the purchases of Rooney, Berbatov, Ferdinand, Veron, etc, the money used for them is basically the prize money from the previous CL campaign, or the league position, for example. With City or Chelsea when Roman came in, it was cash that wasn't earned and was invested in the team from nowhere. 

It's also largely due to concern about the future, no doubt. If City don't win the title this year, they'll pump another £100m into the team, payout £200k a week to each new player and keep going. If they win the title and not the CL, they could do it again. If Mancini doesn't win the title, the next manager will be given a season to try it, same as what we've seen at Chelsea recently. You won't get the Fergusons and Wengers building club dynasties anymore, which I think is a shame. This is of course assuming the FFP thing isn't a complete joke.

Football could basically boil down to the richest sugar daddy wins, basically, and the only fans who are okay with that are the ones whose club benefits. The financial imbalance was bad enough when we had huge riches above other teams built through maintaining success, if funds can be thrown at teams by outside owners indefinitely, it'll cripple many smaller clubs. 

Essentially, the resentment is more what the money represents, rather than big transfers = bad.

The t-shirt is still fucking dumb, though.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Silent Alarm said:


> What does that even mean?


It means that he obviously hopes that RAHEEM does well and turns out to be a good player. No manager is going to say "i have this good young kid, hope he never lives up to his potential though". Not saying the response wasn't being a dick but its laughable how strung up all you guys are about anything Kenny says.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Rush said:


> It means that he obviously hopes that RAHEEM does well and turns out to be a good player. No manager is going to say "i have this good young kid, hope he never lives up to his potential though". Not saying the response wasn't being a dick but its laughable how strung up all you guys are about anything Kenny says.


Embrace the hate, RUSH!

Come on and join in!

KENNY OUT! KENNY OUT!

Chant with us RUSH!

KENNY OUT! KENNY OUT!


----------



## general92

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Welcome to the Real Madrid RVP


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

???


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Ummm, what?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



general92 said:


> Welcome to the Real Madrid RVP


TROOOOOOOOLLL


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> Dalglish with his usual dazzling wit, a journalist asked him a question in his press conference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Journalist; "Kenny, what hopes have you got for Raheem Sterling?"
> Kenny; "My hope is you'll have a bit of common sense.
Click to expand...











It took me a minute to figure that one out but Kenny is actually a boss with that statement. 

That T-shirt is also stupid as hell. Especially the "Money Only Gets You So Far" line. I'd only really except that argument from Arsenal if they won it since they rarely spend at all. While Man U Haven't spent as much as City in recent years they have hardly kept there hands in their pockets.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Embrace the hate, RUSH!
> 
> Come on and join in!
> 
> KENNY OUT! KENNY OUT!
> 
> Chant with us RUSH!
> 
> KENNY OUT! KENNY OUT!


nah with their current form 

KEEP 'KING' KENNY!

KEEP 'KING' KENNY!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



united_07 said:


> nah with their current form
> 
> KEEP 'KING' KENNY!
> 
> KEEP 'KING' KENNY!


Your gonna regret that when he stays and we boss it next season and win the league 

2012/13 OUR SEASON!


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Your gonna regret that when he stays and we boss it next season and win the league
> 
> 2012/13 OUR SEASON!


Ahh I see you've been checking your boom bust chart. :suarez1


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Very impressive RUSH, by the time we meet at Wembley, you will have, embraced... THE HATE.

*Sets pyro off a few seconds too late*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

United really don't spend that much considering in our first few PL seasons, where we started our dominance we were actually generating profits in the transfer market, selling established players and bringing in prospects. The success of those teams and the evolution of the club's worldwide appeal pretty much made United a money making machine and even still we don't spend as much as the likes of City and Chelsea while making huge money off of transfers (Ronaldo, Beckham etc.). More or less we spend huge money every so often when the club feels it's really necessary, whereas City and Chelsea at times come accross like they're spending money for the sake of spending money. Dalglish then mastered that skill last year. :suarez1

T-shirt is fucking retarded though.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Old Kenneth must stay, the senile alcoholic twat.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EFC Bronco said:


> Very impressive RUSH, by the time we meet at Wembley, you will have, embraced... THE HATE.
> 
> *Sets pyro off a few seconds too late*


I wouldn't mind Kenny leaving, just as long as we can get a good replacement who won't buy dud English spuds like Carroll and Downing :kobe2


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Bring back Rafa so he can buy DEM SPANIARDS again. 

:jordan2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

screw hazard, we're getting cr7 for 80 mil on 450k a week

ffp? nah doesnt exist brah. lolgoal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Aguero injured, but Mancini wont say how he is injured or how he did it, just said it was 'stupid'.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/596/exc...-city-ready-to-launch-sensational-bid-to-sign

: : : LOL.com always bringing the lolz.

Hypothetically, if it happened it, would be funny to see all the United fans turn and hate him while he destroys their team. :


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Madrid can afford to sell him with the depth they have, but nobody on the team is as good. No way would I sell Ronaldo.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hypothetically, the package could be 80 million + Dzeko + Adebayor. Or, 80 million + Tevez.


Edit:

Elsewhere, Chelsea is targeting Angel Di Maria. :shocked: At least, the Sun believes so... :terry

Now that would be a rocking signing and I hope it doesn't happen. (Y)


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Doubt Madrid would want any of those, but they do want Aguero, but I doubt at the expense of Ronaldo + a large fee. Regardless, there's no way he's leaving Madrid, so it's obviously a non story.

City should be trying to get Mourinho instead.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Negative on Di Maria being sold too. He's too good at Madrid.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Breaking news that Stiliyan Petrov been diagnosed with Acute Leukaemia. Awful news, devastating. One of my favourite players, adored him at Celtic. Legend and I wish him all the best.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Di Maria is an absolute gun, the only player who has more league assists than him in Europe this season is Ozil, and he's only played 15 games, and in a fair few of those he's ended up substituted for either Higuain or Benzema after an hour or so. Actually, Ozil is usually subbed off after 65-70 minutes as well, as he's a proven anonymity at the end of games, I think he's only completed 90 minutes a handfull of times all season. Back to Di Maria, he also chips in with goals and is one of the hardest working wingers around. It's no wonder Ronaldo, Higuain and Benzema bag so many goals with those two playing with them. Selling him would be total madness, but then again, Higuain is probably leaving...


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Terrible news about Petrov, hoping for a full recovery for him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Awful news about petrov within weeks terrible things have happened to a prem footballer, wish him all the best.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/9/engla...a-hands-arsene-wenger-three-game-ban-and-fine


----------



## Shock

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Hoping that Petrov recovers from this horrible illness.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Horrible to hear of Petrov.

City linked to Ronaldo - £80m, £500k a week. We know money talks but surely Ronnie is still United to the core, i.e not play for another English side.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Ace Ventura said:


> Horrible to hear of Petrov.
> 
> City linked to Ronaldo - £80m, £500k a week. We know money talks but surely Ronnie is still United to the core, i.e not play for another English side.



Money would be the only reason he'd move from madrid, real was his dream club plus with the weather, culture and all that other stuff not sure why he'd move back to manchester or england altogether.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Ace Ventura said:


> Horrible to hear of Petrov.
> 
> City linked to Ronaldo - £80m, £500k a week. We know money talks but surely Ronnie is still United to the core, i.e not play for another English side.


If there truly was an offer of 500k per week then he'd be in a blue shirt before you could blink.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



T-C said:


> Old Kenneth must stay, the senile alcoholic twat.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ll-nervous-Newcastle-says-Kenny-Dalglish.html

:jay2


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Sucks to hear about Petrov. Hope he beats the disease.

No doubt Villa will raise their games against us tomorrow, to win it for him.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



WWE_TNA said:


> Money would be the only reason he'd move from madrid, real was his dream club plus with the weather, culture and all that other stuff not sure why he'd move back to manchester or england altogether.


There's been reports since the start that he's unhappy with how Madrid is run, the way the club is run has been a shambles for a long time with all the politicking and board room fallouts/bickering (unlike Man Utd which is a model of professionalism). He's also not appreciated by the fans as much as he'd probably like, and he's always said the EPL is his preferred league.

He won't leave though. At his dream club, in his prime, already on ridiculous wages. Nor will Madrid sell.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Maybe if he keeps losing competitions he will give up on Madrid and try to win elsewhere. :leo 

And if he does move away, City would probably be the only club that could afford him.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*

Wait till he's hit his 30's....










..buy him back for £3 million:arry


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Joel said:


> Sucks to hear about Petrov. Hope he beats the disease.
> 
> No doubt Villa will raise their games against us tomorrow, to win it for him.


like bolton stepped their game up with spurs


----------



## Joel

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



redeadening said:


> like bolton stepped their game up with spurs


Spurs was their second game after the Muamba incident. They won their first one.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Apparently we've recalled Bebe (although I haven't seen any sources). DESPERATE.

Scholes, Tevez, El Beb, ???. Game, set and match, Mancini.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



EGame said:


> Maybe if he keeps losing competitions he will give up on Madrid and try to win elsewhere. :leo
> 
> And if he does move away, City would probably be the only club that could afford him.


3 seasons at the World's biggest club Real Madrid, and he's won as much as Downing has won in less than 1 with Liverpool.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Oh, apparently he isn't back, just no longer injured. The long wait til the summer of Bebe begins.


----------



## united_07

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Oh, apparently he isn't back, just no longer injured. The long wait til the summer of Bebe begins.


if only he was back, then the league would be easy


----------



## D'Angelo

should beat qpr tomorrow although mark hughes + joey barton x mike dean could end in disaster. if we do win, 8 wins in a row, first time since invincibles.


----------



## united_07

> Sergio Aguero has put Manchester City’s Premier League title hopes in jeopardy – after damaging his foot on his child’s motorbike.
> 
> Aguero hurt his foot riding on a mini-motocross bike while playing with his three-year-old son Benjamin at their Cheshire home.
> 
> The Argentine striker then treated the injury repeatedly with an .anaesthetic freeze spray, causing burns and blisters that left him unable to play or train.
> 
> City boss Roberto Mancini is furious at the player for failing to consult the club’s medical staff and at the consequences at such a a crucial stage of the season.
> 
> Aguero missed last Saturday night’s 1-1 draw at Stoke after suffering the injury the day before.
> 
> City’s top scorer, with 24 goals this season, is out of today’s home clash with Sunderland and is already a major doubt for next weekend’s vital trip to Arsenal.
> 
> The Blues refused to comment last night on exactly how Aguero suffered his injury, but earlier raging Mancini said: “It is a stupid injury.
> 
> “It’s better that we don’t talk about it. I am really .disappointed with what has happened to him.
> 
> “It’s impossible that we can lose a player to a stupid .situation like this.
> 
> “I don’t know when he can play again. I hope he can recover for the Arsenal game.”


if true...

:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

Hate having to wait all weekend till united play again, Fuck MNF.

I fancy a city, chelsea and arsenal treble tomorrow probably be shit odds so i may shot southampton and milan on the bet aswell.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



Irish Jet said:


> Breaking news that Stiliyan Petrov been diagnosed with Acute Leukaemia. Awful news, devastating. One of my favourite players, adored him at Celtic. Legend and I wish him all the best.


Terrible news, I hope Petrov recovers fully but unfortunately I think his playing career is done.


----------



## Nige™

WWE_TNA said:


> Hate having to wait all weekend till united play again, Fuck MNF.
> 
> I fancy a city, chelsea and arsenal treble tomorrow probably be shit odds so i may shot southampton and milan on the bet aswell.


Add Leeds & Hull. Southampton away especially at Blackpool will be tough and the Championship odds are far closer to evens.


----------



## haribo

Fernando "Christian Bale" Torres :torres


----------



## Joel

Ftr, we've only won once at Villa in like 10 years.

So betting on us to win there, isn't as straight forward as some are making out.


----------



## reDREDD

last time we won there was when hiddink was in charge


----------



## EGame

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11661/7639156/

: : :


----------



## Kiz

'avin a larf


----------



## Joel

I believe him. He was told to leave, he didn't want to himself.


----------



## CGS

Such a great man :side: 

Probably wont score but who knows. If he does then I reckon he would be a man of his word anyway. Was always clear he never wanted to leave Newcastle


----------



## Magsimus

He was asked during the conference that there was still some question as to if Carroll wanted to leave Newcastle, and Alan Pardew answered that immediately by saying:

“I can clear at least some of that up – he looked me in the eye and said he wanted to leave – and go to Liverpool and he went.”

Cool story guys.


----------



## Joel

Until Carroll confirms that, I don't believe.

In an interview moments after the transfer, he made it clear that he was forced out. I think we went over this for long last year, so I'm not going to continue, but I fully believe he was forced out.

Not saying it was wrong for Newcastle to do it - 35m reasons why it was absolutely right. But do I think Carroll wanted to go? Not at all.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

He won't celebrate because he won't score 8*D


----------



## Joel

Really liking the team for today vs Villa.

Cech
Ivanovic Luiz Terry Cole
Mikel Lampard
Sturridge Mata Kalou
Torres​
Essien and Ramires in for Mikel and Lampard and I think that is our best team (give or take Drogba for Torres, but Torres is finding form).

No Drogba on the bench though... Wonder what that is all about.


----------



## reDREDD

Drogba picked up a knock in training aparently



For The Win said:


> He won't celebrate because he won't score 8*D


----------



## BANKSY

I think Kenny will be doing research to see if re nameing St.James's park to sports direct arena is bringing in the money. Dem sponserships.


----------



## reDREDD

Arabic commentary is kinda racist

He keeps calling Mikel 'essien'. Which is especially awkward since Essien isnt even on the pitch!


----------



## Nige™

Arsenal you fucking useless cunts.


----------



## Joel

Just denied a fappable second goal by the post.


----------



## reDREDD

Mata and DAT POST

Also, taarabt may have just got one of the best bookings ever. He got booked for putting on a fez :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

If Sunderland hang on here, I'll happily sport a Larsson sig for the week. No chance they will though, City will win by 2 or 3.


----------



## reDREDD

Fucking hell torres, you shoulda berried that!


----------



## EGame

lol walcott


----------



## reDREDD

Walcott: best in the world


----------



## EGame

lol city finally get a penalty after going down in the box every two seconds


----------



## God™

Sunderland with the most low key goal ever, lol.


----------



## EGame

LOOOOOOOOOL BENDTER


----------



## Liam Miller

Who was bards gonna chin?

City pena at the etihad well i never would have thought, hey paddy?


:troll


----------



## united_07

> 8 - Manchester City have been awarded more penalties at home than any other Premier League team this season.”


hmm United get all the decisions do they Vieira?, obvious dive from dzeko to win the penalty.

but 1-2 at half time, c'mon sunderland hold on for 45 mins


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> hmm United get all the decisions do they Vieira?, obvious dive from dzeko to win the penalty.
> 
> but 1-2 at half time, c'mon sunderland hold on for 45 mins


Cue city winning 3 or 4-2.

Not to arsed about city's home games they are expected to win aslong as we keep winning is the main thing.


----------



## reDREDD

City have had 8 penalties given at home

city winning the title with dem penalties

ronaldo would be proud

also, we need a ronaldo and luiz smilie. Stat


----------



## Nige™

That header wasn't 'weak' was it Vieira? I wonder what he has to say about the penalty from that disgraceful dive from Dzeko, fucking big mouthed prick! Maybe he'll learn to shut it now.


----------



## Liam Miller

Everytime i see dzeko play he throws himself to the ground at one point, you'd think he was built like iniesta.


----------



## EGame

Sessegnon on dat Xavi mode today.


----------



## Liam Miller

City will comeback so i'll enjoy the half time score while i can.

In other news pool are currently 9th :lol


----------



## Joel

Should be the 3 points right there. Ivanovic makes it 2-0.


----------



## EGame

LMMMAAAOOOOOOO CITY ARE FINISHED.


----------



## Kiz

race over, we're done.

can hear the choking from here.


----------



## Liam Miller

3-3, bet on it.


----------



## Kiz

unfit silva being given 60 mins for the last few weeks, pizarro not given any time

what.


----------



## EGame

Mancini is going over the deep end. 

He'll probably hang himself in his post match interview.


----------



## Liam Miller

QPR..............


----------



## Kiz

patience with mario really starting to wane

has done NOTHING for a few weeks, scores a penalty, and argues with easily our best set piece taker. stop it


----------



## united_07

EGame said:


> LMMMAAAOOOOOOO CITY ARE FINISHED.


thought you wanted city to win the league?


----------



## D'Angelo

bloody hell. what a horror show for arsenal and vermalen. dominated the game but shaky when under pressure. kos has easily been motm so far which shows just how terrible verm has been. poor.

qpr probably worth their lead at the moment.


----------



## Liam Miller

D'Angelo said:


> bloody hell. what a horror show for arsenal and vermalen. dominated the game but shaky when under pressure. kos has easily been motm so far which shows just how terrible verm has been. poor.
> 
> qpr probably worth their lead at the moment.


Not the time i want arsenal to dip, city next week lads.


----------



## EGame

united_07 said:


> thought you wanted city to win the league?


Comical performance is comical. 

I would rather see City win it for the sake of seeing Silva and Aguero raise a trophy. But I'm certainly not going to lose any sleep if they don't, I really don't care enough to.


----------



## D'Angelo

whatever the result today, i expect us to respond vs city. they're in full choke-mode and it's a pretty good time to play them. a loss going into the game certainly isn't favourable though. all about momentum at the moment. 

van persie poor once again. not having a great month. 

i'll probably file this match in the 'one of those games' file. shocking performance.


----------



## Kiz

questions have to be asked if mancini has the ability to take a side to a title

based on the last month, the answer is no. players dont seem to be motivated at all for when it gets difficult (outside of a few). his decisions have been confusing and not very inspiring at all.


----------



## D'Angelo

city have crumbled. a city fan could point to the start of the season. yes, they were certainly under pressure to match their expenditure with their football, and they did. but now, when it comes to crunch time they have fallen so easily. you have to have bottle and experience at this time of the season.


----------



## Joel

Fuck this team.


----------



## EGame

Holy shit look at Chamakhs hair


----------



## D'Angelo

chelsea drop lead. a little let off for us. not laughing - we're losing to fucking qpr.


----------



## Joel

Would go gay for Ivanovic.


----------



## D'Angelo

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. ivanovic. another big goal. 

spurs better bottle it tomorrow.


----------



## God™

Malouda is total dog shit.


----------



## Liam Miller

A draw would be ok i guess.......

Fuck off.


----------



## EGame

OH MY GOD


----------



## D'Angelo

what a fucking awful day. all set up for tottenham to batter swansea now.


----------



## God™

:torres :torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres


----------



## ßen1

Match of the Day's gonna be a good one.


----------



## Joel

EL NINO!


----------



## Liam Miller

Great comeback from city again in fairness they showed bottle they get winner, it's still on the race.

Come on united on mon and arsenal next week.


----------



## Kiz

most undeserving point of the season


----------



## reDREDD

TORRES AND IVANOVIC!

GET IN!

I swear, do we have a guy as consistent as Ivanovic? The team is consistently far better whenever he's on


----------



## united_07

meh, well at least its 2 points dropped

just have to beat blackburn on monday, it will probably be a tough game


----------



## Jigsaw

WWE_TNA said:


> 3-3, bet on it.


God damn it ref, put an extra minute for the sub!


----------



## D'Angelo

why do we persist to use chamakh as an impact sub? he's anything but. he's a confidence player who needs a run of games starting, not coming on in the last 10 minutes when we need a goal. bloody hell.

everything that could have gone wrong did. so slow and lethargic in attack. poor defending. passing and pressing absent in midfield. mike dean had a bit of a shocker too, let qpr climb all over us all game and dismissed two stonewall penalties for both sides. forwards poor apart from theo. as i said, 'one of those days'. hard to complain when the form stands as WWWWWWWL. bound to happen sooner or later. just makes city game even bigger. chelsa only 5 points behind now, but it's still in our hands. if we could beat city next week and beat chelsea i'll be sitting a lot more comfortably. but as i said, we can't be complacent and that's exactly what we were. got to keep fighting for every game.


----------



## Liam Miller

Props to sunderland they must be shattered after today and the game in midweek.


----------



## Liam Miller

Makes for a bigger game next week because arsenal will need to win if spurs win tomorrow.


----------



## EGame

Pizarro was the difference. If only he had started.


----------



## Joel

I absolutely hate the FA Cup. I want no part of that shitty competition. When I look at the fixture list, it just looks congested, because of it.

Anyway. Thanks you, Ivanovic. Thank you, :torres. Thank you, QPR. Please win/draw tomorrow Swansea. Please win next week, City. Please bend over next week, Wigan.


----------



## reDREDD

D'Angelo said:


> why do we persist to use chamakh as an impact sub? he's anything but. he's a confidence player who needs a run of games starting, not coming on in the last 10 minutes when we need a goal. bloody hell.
> 
> everything that could have gone wrong did. so slow and lethargic in attack. poor defending. passing and pressing absent in midfield. mike dean had a bit of a shocker too, let qpr climb all over us all game and dismissed two stonewall penalties for both sides. forwards poor apart from theo. as i said, 'one of those days'. hard to complain when the form stands as WWWWWWWL. bound to happen sooner or later. just makes city game even bigger. chelsa only 5 points behind now, but it's still in our hands. if we could beat city next week and beat chelsea i'll be sitting a lot more comfortably. but as i said, we can't be complacent and that's exactly what we were. got to keep fighting for every game.


Because you dont have anyone else

Wenger really better work on getting podolski's signature final. If its anything you guys lack, its an impact sub

I mean I dont exactly love kalou, but for better or worse, he can score. I cant even remember the last time chamakh did it


----------



## STALKER

Nice come back for City, But at this point I see United taking the title.


----------



## Shepard

Fantastic performance today and gutted not to win but I said at half time I'd take the point. Citys last two goals were superb and the keeper can't really be criticised. Performance at least was a total contrast to Tuesday, Kilgallon/Coback >>>>>>> Kyriakos/:bridge and our counters were as effective as I've seen since O'Neill came in


----------



## D'Angelo

bad taste left in mouth for afc fans when the run comes to an end, but even more so when it was more because of our mistakes than being outplayed by the opposition, even though they were much better.

i don't necessarily think we 'need' to win v city, there are so many twists and turns in a season it is too unpredictable. it would be just like arsenal and the pl in general that we do beat them next week because pretty much no-one expected us to lose today. i'd still take 4th in a second due to those reasons, and so would spurs. no match is easy and looking at the run ins is pretty pointless considering teams drop points when you don't expect it.


----------



## Kiz

EGame said:


> Pizarro was the difference. If only he had started.


finally someone else sees this. he needs to start every game from now on. makes inch perfect passes basically every time.


----------



## reDREDD

Problem with these creative playmakers like Mata and silva, they need rest or they'll get worn out and decline over time

Mata especially needs some time off


----------



## D'Angelo

redeadening said:


> Because you dont have anyone else
> 
> Wenger really better work on getting podolski's signature final. If its anything you guys lack, its an impact sub
> 
> I mean I dont exactly love kalou, but for better or worse, he can score. I cant even remember the last time chamakh did it


we do have other options; that's the thing. we had chamberlain santos, benayoun, and gervinho. you don't always need a striker to come off the bench. if we can't get through the defence then what is the point? it's only worth bringing a striker on if you're making chances; something we weren't doing all game. 

on us lacking an impact sub, i disagree. gervinho and chamberlain can both change games in an instant, and with a fit JW we'd have even more options on the bench. we definitely need to improve squad depth, but we do have it and we need to use it.

people forget just how good chamakh was for us before christmas last year, when he was our main striker and played every week. he was fantastic, but since rvp has come back he's been diabolical, no confidence and the ability to perform is gone. definitely not an impact player. it's hard to find good impact player unless you pay huge wages to great players. it's so difficult to ask a player to sit on the bench every week, come on in the last 20 minutes and perform.


----------



## Jigsaw

This was setting up such a huge City v United game, last of the season.


----------



## Liam Miller

Just a thought we're playing blackburn. qpr and wigan in the next 3 games all on decent form and getting results :no:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

fuck off arsenal


----------



## ABK

What matters now is that Torres scored again!

Very happy for him!


----------



## Liam Miller

Hope it doesn't go to the last day i don't fancy that away game vs sunderland.


----------



## reDREDD

D'Angelo said:


> we do have other options; that's the thing. we had chamberlain santos, benayoun, and gervinho. you don't always need a striker to come off the bench. if we can't get through the defence then what is the point? it's only worth bringing a striker on if you're making chances; something we weren't doing all game.
> 
> on us lacking an impact sub, i disagree. gervinho and chamberlain can both change games in an instant, and with a fit JW we'd have even more options on the bench. we definitely need to improve squad depth, but we do have it and we need to use it.
> 
> people forget just how good chamakh was for us before christmas last year, when he was our main striker and played every week. he was fantastic, but since rvp has come back he's been diabolical, no confidence and the ability to perform is gone. definitely not an impact player. it's hard to find good impact player unless you pay huge wages to great players. it's so difficult to ask a player to sit on the bench every week, come on in the last 20 minutes and perform.


Wasnt gervinho already on? AOC too? If so then I dont possibly see why they arent used ahead of Chamakh. Or hell, Benayoun, anyone

Chamakh is the opposite of the impact sub. He cant do shit. Chamakh coming on the equivalent of an arsenal player getting red carded


----------



## Silent Alarm

united_07 said:


> hmm United get all the decisions do they Vieira?, *obvious dive from dzeko to win the penalty.*
> 
> but 1-2 at half time, c'mon sunderland hold on for 45 mins


Nah, it was a penalty. If United were denied that, we'd be raging.

Mixed emotions regarding the City match. Sunderland threw it away but I wasn't expecting them to get anything from the game so it's good, I suppose. Possibility of going 5 points ahead on Monday, one man stands in our way....

:kean

Dun Dun Duuuuuuuuuuuuun!


----------



## Irish Jet

D'Angelo said:


> i don't necessarily think we 'need' to win v city,


Yes you fucking do!

City came back from the dead to day, out of nowhere, they didn't deserve it over 90 minutes. I'd feel great about the result if I wasn't so damn convinced we're going to fuck up on Monday. Blackburn need a win more than ever with QPR, Bolton and Wigan all winning.


----------



## Magsimus

Kyrgiakos comes on, Sunderland crumble.

No real coincidence.


----------



## Irish Jet

Bluemoon blaming Dowd for the lack off added on time. Not that they were shite.


----------



## Shepard

Magsimus said:


> Kyrgiakos comes on, Sunderland crumble.
> 
> No real coincidence.


:sad:

Kilgallon was the total surprise package of the day. Absolute rock at the back alongside Turner and even had a little moment where he did some skill Sessegnon would be proud of in Citys box 8*D I hate the big greek but tbf I don't really know if we'd have stopped both the goals with Kilgallon on, both were rocket shots.


----------



## D'Angelo

@redeadening. na, gerv was on the bench. been poor since AFCON but still has ability to swing a game. we brought on AOC on same time as chamakh, he was decent but should have been on earlier. yes, chamakh is a shitty impact player.

song sensational recently but was so frustrating going for that chip ball so many times when there were so many more simple options available. summed up our day really. ahh well, gotta forget about this, 1 loss out of 8 wins on the trot ain't so bad. chelsea and spurs will fuck up similarly along the way, for sure. we'll all fuck up. whoever does it the least will take 3rd/4th. spurs always have a capitulation in them, if they haven't already had a complete meltdown. 

good thing for us vs chelsea is that we play them in and amongst that fucking stupid run of games they have where they should be ripe for the pickings if RDM plays a full team in them all.


----------



## Liam Miller

Irish Jet said:


> Yes you fucking do!
> 
> City came back from the dead to day, out of nowhere, they didn't deserve it over 90 minutes. I'd feel great about the result if I wasn't so damn convinced we're going to fuck up on Monday. Blackburn need a win more than ever with QPR, Bolton and Wigan all winning.


Pretty terrible vs fulham, we are due a defeat or draw it's at this stage were every single team scrambles for points at the bottom and they get them more often than not, todays games are perfect examples.

Another 1-0 will be nice vs rovers :, obviously an absolute stonking 4 or 5-0 would be epic not gonna happen though.


----------



## united_07

Silent Alarm said:


> Nah, it was a penalty. If United were denied that, we'd be raging.


i only saw it quickly and it looked like a dive, then on soccer saturday they said it was an obvious dive and never a penalty


----------



## reDREDD

D'Angelo said:


> @redeadening. na, gerv was on the bench. been poor since AFCON but still has ability to swing a game. we brought on AOC on same time as chamakh, he was decent but should have been on earlier. yes, chamakh is a shitty impact player.
> 
> song sensational recently but was so frustrating going for that chip ball so many times when there were so many more simple options available. summed up our day really. ahh well, gotta forget about this, 1 loss out of 8 wins on the trot ain't so bad. chelsea and spurs will fuck up similarly along the way, for sure. we'll all fuck up. whoever does it the least will take 3rd/4th. spurs always have a capitulation in them, if they haven't already had a complete meltdown.
> 
> good thing for us vs chelsea is that we play them in and amongst that fucking stupid run of games they have where they should be ripe for the pickings if RDM plays a full team in them all.


We've had some solid flexibility in terms of squad rotation lately

But playing Barca and Arsenal back to back is too much for any team. Both require full strength teams


----------



## Razor King

We didn't lose because we were bad, although we were; we lost because Wenger got it wrong tactically. Ramsey starts and we lose again. With the exception of last week, we have lost last 8 or 9 games Ramsey has started in.

Wenger should have started Yossi on the left instead. Against QPR, you have to start with enough attackers and I'd have started with Gervinho and Chamberlain, with Walcott up front. van Persie desperately needs rest. I've been screaming for that.

I hope Spurs win tomorrow to keep the pressure up because you'd think Arsenal have already secured a place in the top-4. At least, that's how those players played today. I don't worry much about City next week because we will beat them. The problem: those relegation battlers and Stoke away at Britannia.

Arsene got it all wrong and I don't blame the players for this one loss. It's Wenger's divisions in the game--right from the start.

PS: Walcott is a striker--NOT a winger.


----------



## Goku

Ideally, Walcott is an impact sub.


----------



## reDREDD

I dont think anyone quite knows what Walcott is


----------



## Liam Miller

redeadening said:


> I dont think anyone quite knows what Walcott is


Nige does.


----------



## Edgehead 26

Van Persie has not scored in a while... 

Within RVP's current goal drought, Fernando Torres has found the net 3 times 

Torres > RVP


----------



## Nige™

WWE_TNA said:


> Nige does.


:lmao

Guy can finish though, but not much else.

Thanks Arsenal! Thought Wigan & Bolton would win anyway, but QPR? At least continued to bring the lols, spineless choking bastards.:lmao

Having to get something against Man U is a ballache. Personally I don't see us getting anything despite United's form at Ewood in recent years.


----------



## Cliffy

Can see united winning at the ethihad if city don't pick themselves up.


Also, villa need to seriously start picking up points with all the teams below them hitting form.


----------



## Liam Miller

Nige™;11224325 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Guy can finish though, but not much else.
> 
> Thanks Arsenal! Thought Wigan & Bolton would win anyway, but QPR? At least continued to bring the lols, spineless choking bastards.:lmao
> 
> Having to get something against Man U is a ballache. Personally I don't see us getting anything despite United's form at Ewood in recent years.



I don't think you need to get something but you will and most likely a draw. I pointed this game out weeks ago along with everton, city and sunderland last been the potentially big banana skins and i still think that.

Depends from united's point of view how well they defend set pieces and yak, also rio, evans, valencia and rooney if they all play above par to great we will win 2-1 maybe 2-0.

I'd be content with a draw if we smash qpr next week and rvp beats city until that moment i'd be in a right mood pretty much all week with any dropped points on monday.


----------



## EGame

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...sts-his-forwards-after-seeing-manchester-city

Cowardly.


----------



## Irish Jet

Criticise the strikers when you draw 3-3.

Logic.


----------



## Cliffy

can't wait for arsenal game.

is it at the emirates or ethihad ?


----------



## EGame

I'd be very surprised if City lose the league and Mancini is still at City next season. He always cracks under the pressure, he cannot bring City to the top even after all of the investments he has made. 

inb4 City bring in Mourinho.


----------



## Cliffy

the nairobi Man united fan club on goal.com are very happy.


----------



## Liam Miller

Cliffy Byro said:


> can't wait for arsenal game.
> 
> is it at the emirates or ethihad ?


Emirates.


----------



## Magsimus

Don't think Mancini has what it takes at all.

Liverpool fans confident? Perch has been excellent recently in midfield and left back but he's never a centre back in a million years. Add to the fact he's partnering Williamson of all people and I reckon we'll definitely concede. Tiote back, we go 4-3-3 and it'll be tough for any defence to handle. 2-1 Newcastle imo.


----------



## Liam Miller

What newcastle are missing fab? hopefully the ba, cisse, ben arfa attacking power will be enough to see off liverpool or take a point.


----------



## Irish Jet

Necastle missing defenders is bad news for their goalposts more than anything.


----------



## DocBlue

Joel said:


> I absolutely hate the FA Cup. I want no part of that shitty competition. When I look at the fixture list, it just looks congested, because of it.
> 
> Anyway. Thanks you, Ivanovic. Thank you, :torres. Thank you, QPR. Please win/draw tomorrow Swansea. Please win next week, City. Please bend over next week, Wigan.


I would like to see us show the same respect to the FA cup as the FA have shown to us by playing either a youth team or none at all, and i'd love our fans to agree to a boycott. Our fixture congestion is nothing short of disgusting. Fuck the FA.
Ivanovic is still my favourite player but we really went to shit once we lost Luiz. Torres can fuck off, I never want to see him in a blue shirt again. He should have scored a hattrick before he finally got a goal which meant nothing in terms of the points. I really couldn't care less if he gets a couple of flukey assists if he's not able to finish from three yards and misplaces passes throughout. He had already messed up three decent attacking opportunities and failed to score from three yards with barely 8 minutes on the clock. The guy has had enough chances and hasn't delivered. Fuck Torres, not even worth 1% of his fee. Rant over. :cuss:


----------



## Zen

Sunderland should have won that.

Happy Chelsea beat Aston Villa, and well done Torres for scoring. :side:

Hope Spurs lose so the gap becomes closer for 4th place


----------



## Liam Miller

MOTD tonight :mark:


----------



## DocBlue

Dzeko made the most of that but I can't believe anyone can honestly say that wasn't a pen?!?

Sessegnon is so good. Mancini looked seriously pissed at that 3rd goal.


----------



## Liam Miller

Dzeko's a twat no one here seems to pick up on that, nige might have and sessegnon is a very good player.

Keeper just stood there, shocking keeping.


----------



## DocBlue

Yeah that was terrible keeping for the equaliser. Dzeko may be a twat but that doesn't mean it wasn't a pen. Sunderland should have seen it out but there is no way in hell United aren't winning the title now. Even if I believed City could make up those points they just don't have the momentum you need for the run in like United do. United have the players and management that know how to close out a title winning season


----------



## united_07

If united win the title Blackburn get £2m from the Phil Jones deal, c'mon Blackburn roll over on monday, you're out of the relegation place, you can afford a loss 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

Mignolet is the worst of their keepers from what I've seen, must be missing something. Definitely penalty though.

Pardew on Tiote's return:



> “He is the lion of our team,” said Pardew of the latter. “Like any lion who's been down in the dumps he came back and let everyone know he’s back, let out a few roars, had a couple of scuffles. Not everyone was pleased to see him back but he managed not to kill anyone.”


:lmao


----------



## DocBlue

Magsimus said:


> Mignolet is the worst of their keepers from what I've seen, must be missing something. Definitely penalty though.
> 
> Pardew on Tiote's return:
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


That is amazing!
Wonder how many of Torres' misses they'll show


----------



## Liam Miller

Nearly teared up watching the petrov stuff earlier on sky sports, shockingly sad stuff.

Tiote vs stevie g tomorrow? could be tasty.


----------



## Shepard

Magsimus said:


> Mignolet is the worst of their keepers from what I've seen, must be missing something. Definitely penalty though.
> 
> Pardew on Tiote's return:
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Gordon is our best keeper, but Mignolet is young and the only reason I can think he's starting is that O'Neill sees his potential and that he needs games to fulfill it. That or Gordon hasn't signed a new deal yet. Westwood is a better shot stopper than Mig but Mig has better command of his area and isn't a bad shot stopper himself.

Bendtner was very good today, shame his wages won't let us sign him on a perm. Cattermole was immense again today, he's been so quietly impressive under O'Neill.


----------



## Irish Jet

Keeper was cack on both City's late goals. Balotelli's was very central.

Bendtner is one of the most underrated players in the league, even if the most overrated in his head.


----------



## Liam Miller

Colback looks like a quality little player, do sunderland fans rate him more than hendo?

Gardner and larson are class aswell.


----------



## Shepard

Hendo showed more ability than Colback when they were both here, but Colback was easily the more consistent of the two whereas Hendo was very hot and cold. Colback is a very handy utility player to have though and is a workhorse either in defense or midfield; always puts a shift in.

Gardner has gotten better and better under O'Neill too.


----------



## Irish Jet

Roger Johnson is a disgrace to himself, Wolves and football. What a prick.


----------



## Liam Miller

Think wolves are going down and couple weeks back i thought qpr were as good as done, would like wigan and bolton to survive.


----------



## Seb

No doubt about the foul on Dzeko being a penalty.

Bendtner is a good player, he just wasn't good enough for Arsenal. I remember him being lethal for Birmingham when he was on loan on a few years ago, just think transitioning back into Arsenal first team was too much of a jump for him.

Superb goal from Kolarov to rescue City a point, but they just look done in regards to the title.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

wolves were shambolic at the back today. 

kightly and jarvis played well, but they can't do it on their own.

jarvis and fletch to leave in the summer when we finish bottom. johnson will hopefully fuck off.


----------



## Edgehead 26

Wolves are in shit when they go down. Financially it'll screw them, no sign of a new manager and players will want to leave for the PL.


----------



## DocBlue

Haha Mackie with the assist on the winner. (Exeter) City legend!


----------



## Liam Miller

The Fez :lol :lol


Still not sure why wolves paid 7m for roger "the pub player" Johnson


----------



## Zen

Villa captain Petrov diagnosed with leukaemia


----------



## Liam Miller

Cool cool finish for vic anichebe.

What is it with players arguing with eachother from the same team :lol


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

good football today for neutrals at least


----------



## Seb

Mankini losing the plot :lmao



> When asked if he considered bringing Balotelli off, Mancini told reporters: "I thought this after five minutes but in the end he scored two goals.
> 
> “He didn’t play well. In a game like this the striker should be the difference, but not in the last two minutes.
> “In the first half [he should] score two or three goals, because a player like Mario, like Dzeko should score two, three goals in a game like this. In this moment we need our strikers.
> 
> "In this moment we need Carlos [Tevez], a striker who can do different. I want this."


Subbing his protege off after 5 minutes? Desperate for Tevez to be starting? Complaining about lack of goals in a 3-3 draw?

Fergie must be chuckling with glee and evil intent in his dark, trophy-laiden mansion at comments like those.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

That quote in your sig is hilarious haha


----------



## Irish Jet

Mancini better get ready to LOVE IT!!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Henry Hill

united_07 said:


> i only saw it quickly and it looked like a dive, then on soccer saturday they said it was an obvious dive and never a penalty


Looked like a blatant dive to me too. City very poor two weeks running, seemingly going out of their way to try and make the Manchester Derby meaningless.


----------



## Medo

*United should win on monday, we have great chance to be 5 points aways from City*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Right, lets get a discussion going.

From the remaining league games, which fixture are you most looking forward to?

City v Utd for me. For obvious reasons.


----------



## Scott Button

Well, Last time i was here, it was crazy to claim anyone other then City would win the league, Yet i was convinced it was Utds... I take it everyones changed there minds?


----------



## Irish Jet

I genuinely always thought we'd win the league, but can you at least wait until we win the thing before you start claiming credit? Jesus.


----------



## Scott Button

Irish Jet said:


> I genuinely always thought we'd win the league, but can you at least wait until we win the thing before you start claiming credit? Jesus.


I have no said we have won it, Just wondered how everyones opinions have changed, theres a big difference, not once have i said in that phrase " We have won the league" You were all wrong.. Just how everyones opinions and perceptions have changed. Jesus to you sir.


----------



## Irish Jet

We were not "all wrong". Not everyone thought City would win the league.


----------



## Scott Button

Irish Jet said:


> We were not "all wrong". Not everyone thought City would win the league.


Oh Please, Dont take the use of Everyone so literally.. Tis is the Internet.


----------



## Silent Alarm

SSN: ''Sky sources'' confirm that Mancini has been sacked as manager of Man City.

Holy shit.

Happy April fools!


----------



## #dealwithit

I remember when the 6-1 happened, I was like 90% sure City would win the league


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Arsenal 

Pizarro should play more than just ten minutes.


----------



## EGame

Claiming City were on the path to becoming champions wasn't a ridiculous claim at all, they completely dominated the first half of the season. No one could of predicted that they would become a shell of their former selves once the new year hit especially with the momentum they had and their massive depth of their squad. 

Point is, if City had kept their engine running like in the first half of the season, they would still be first.


----------



## CyberWaste

anyone who thought city would run away with the league back even after the 6-1 win, must be a kid who started watching the premiership like 2 or 3 seasons ago.


those manc cunts always come back into it, and everyone knows that united come good in the second half of the season


I lol'ed at the fake glory hunters leaving the game early against sunderland too


----------



## Razor King

After the 6-1 win for City, I too thought that City had it to win the League.

Fuck yesterday's loss again. I still can't imagine it happened. It was 90 minutes of "expecting to win" football from us.

Edit:

United will drop points on Monday. But as it stands, that doesn't look enough for City.


----------



## CyberWaste

Razor King said:


> United will drop points on Monday


You a betting man? :torres


Anyway, almost spat my spag bol out when I saw this, then checked the date :batista4

*John Terry appointed England player-manager for Euro 2012*



http://www.goal.com/en-india/news/4...ppointed-england-player-manager-for-euro-2012


----------



## Kiz

everything on goal is an april fools joke


----------



## Emarosa

City bottling it hard. Mancini and the players. 

Balotelli/Kolarov free kick situation sums up that club.


----------



## united_07

just seen this published yesterday :lmao



> Former Everton midfielder Diniyar Bilyaletdinov has claimed that English referees have discriminated against Russian players since England lost out to Russia in their bid to host the 2018 World Cup.
> 
> The former Toffee says that this bias against his countrymen played a part in his decision to leave the Premier League for Spartak Moscow.
> 
> "I can say with total certainty that the atmosphere took a turn for the worse after we beat them to the rights to host the World Cup,” he said on Russian television channel Rossiya-2.
> “The referees didn’t have much sympathy for us. All other things being equal, you’d lose out.
> 
> "I left maybe not just for this reason, but what happened, happened.”
> 
> The English media reported claims of corruption and vote-buying by senior Fifa executives during and after the selection process for the World Cup hosts and Bilyaletdinov says this "bitterness" was also felt off the pitch.
> 
> He added: “I felt it [bias] in the press, in relationships with people involved in the game. Maybe it was subconscious.”
> 
> The Russian international made 59 Premier League appearances for Everton scoring eight goals in two-and-a-half years on Merseyside.


----------



## Cliffy

why is the ethihad never full ?


----------



## Kiz

why can you never spell etihad?


----------



## Scott Button

EGame said:


> Claiming City were on the path to becoming champions wasn't a ridiculous claim at all, they completely dominated the first half of the season. No one could of predicted that they would become a shell of their former selves once the new year hit especially with the momentum they had and their massive depth of their squad.
> 
> Point is, if City had kept their engine running like in the first half of the season, they would still be first.


It was as ridiculous to claim it was City back then, Just like it would be to say, Its all utds now. This is the premier league theres more twists and turns everywhere. It wont be plain sailing for utd from here, Whilst it wasnt plaing Sailing from City with 20 games to go like MOST( Happy irish Jet) predicted in december. The only thing that is a guarentee is that Utd become better come Jan onwards.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Silent Alarm said:


> SSN: ''Sky sources'' confirm that Mancini has been sacked as manager of Man City.
> 
> Holy shit.
> 
> Happy April fools!


Nice April fool's/Trroooollll Pity no one bit...


----------



## Liam Miller

Stolen.

Amusing that Andy Carroll should return to Newcastle on the only day anyone would believe he was worth £35m 

:lol :lol


----------



## Nige™

WWE_TNA said:


> Still not sure why wolves paid 7m for roger "the pub player" Johnson


I can't believe how bad he's been for them, and his attitude has come into question recently too. Turning up for training drunk is just disgraceful. It's not as bad as the North End players giving out tactics like they did yesterday!

Johnson was solid at Birmingham and I hoped we'd go for him but bigger clubs were apparently interested. Dann's not been great for us but I'm happier we have him now than Johnson. Anyone who carries on playing with a ruptured bollock is a legend in my book.



For The Win said:


> Right, lets get a discussion going.
> 
> From the remaining league games, which fixture are you most looking forward to?
> 
> City v Utd for me. For obvious reasons.


Arsenal v City next weekend for me. I'm sure United will have six more points before then to make it an 8 point lead. Arsenal are normally tricky opposition at the Emirates, and if City don't win there next week and United do get 6 points before then, the race is over. City have to go for the win and Arsenal are always fun to watch, so it should be a fun game, and just so everyone reads this correctly and doesn't get confused, *I will be supporting Arsenal next week.*

I never thought City had the title wrapped up. After Reading's win yesterday & Southampton's loss, my £10 bet on United, Reading, Charlton & Fleetwood to win their respective leagues @ 20/1's looking good now. £15 on PNE to go down too @ 20/1 & £30 on Rovers @ 10/3 also on the cards.

Need to sort my Mania bets out now. Paddy Power won't let me put the divas match or the Teddy/Johnny match in multiples.


----------



## haribo

I'd be OK with a draw tomorrow. Just really want to beat QPR next week with City dropping points at Arsenal plz. Then maintain that gap until the April 30th game. :carrick


----------



## Liam Miller

Dann is much better than johnson, obviously hasn't been great at rovers but hasn't helped with all the partners he has had.

Starting to fancy pool today based on newcastle's defence :no:


Don't want draw hari a win would send a big message and put a huge amount of pressure on city, a draw or defeat would put city right back in it and they'd prob smash arsenal if so.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Nige™ said:


> I can't believe how bad he's been for them, and his attitude has come into question recently too. Turning up for training drunk is just disgraceful. It's not as bad as the North End players giving out tactics like they did yesterday!
> 
> Johnson was solid at Birmingham and I hoped we'd go for him but bigger clubs were apparently interested. Dann's not been great for us but I'm happier we have him now than Johnson. Anyone who carries on playing with a ruptured bollock is a legend in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> Arsenal v City next weekend for me. I'm sure United will have six more points before then to make it an 8 point lead. Arsenal are normally tricky opposition at the Emirates, and if City don't win there next week and United do get 6 points before then, the race is over. City have to go for the win and Arsenal are always fun to watch, so it should be a fun game, and just so everyone reads this correctly and doesn't get confused, *I will be supporting Arsenal next week.*
> 
> I never thought City had the title wrapped up. After Reading's win yesterday & Southampton's loss, my £10 bet on United, Reading, Charlton & Fleetwood to win their respective leagues @ 20/1's looking good now. £15 on PNE to go down too @ 20/1 & £30 on Rovers @ 10/3 also on the cards.
> 
> Need to sort my Mania bets out now. Paddy Power won't let me put the divas match or the Teddy/Johnny match in multiples.


If we play better than we did yesterday against QPR, we'll beat City IMO. Otherwise it'll be a cakewalk for them.

Btw, William Hill are allowing bets on WM. May be able to do multiples.


----------



## Gunner14

Scott Button said:


> Well, Last time i was here, it was crazy to claim anyone other then City would win the league, Yet i was convinced it was Utds... I take it everyones changed there minds?


Most of the posters on here have spent all season saying City will start to f'k up when the pressure kicks in.

16	15	1	0	47	10	

amazing home record


----------



## haribo

WWE_TNA said:


> Don't want draw hari a win would send a big message and put a huge amount of pressure on city, a draw or defeat would put city right back in it and they'd prob smash arsenal if so.


We play a couple hours before them next week though so pulling out a 6 point gap before their Emirates game isn't too bad. Though tbh, regardless of fixtures, I'd be happy enough with a 4 point lead going into the derby to keep it in our hands.













Everton :russo


----------



## CGS

Liverpool: Reina, Flanagan, Carragher, Skrtel, Enrique, Gerrard, Spearing, Shelvey, Bellamy, Carroll, Suarez. Subs: Doni, Aurelio, Maxi, Henderson, Coates, Kuyt, Downing.

Bellamy (Y)


----------



## Gunner14

haribo said:


> We play a couple hours before them next week though so pulling out a 6 point gap before their Emirates game isn't too bad. Though tbh, regardless of fixtures, I'd be happy enough with a 4 point lead going into the derby to keep it in our hands.


WIn both your games and you will be 8 points infront by the next time Man City play.


----------



## Liam Miller

haribo said:


> We play a couple hours before them next week though so pulling out a 6 point gap before their Emirates game isn't too bad. Though tbh, regardless of fixtures, I'd be happy enough with a 4 point lead going into the derby to keep it in our hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everton :russo



I mentioned it last night i'd take a draw tomorrow if city/arsenal draw, a defeat would be awful but arsenal winning would make it endurable.

Obviously we must beat qpr.



Also bellamy will cause mayhem against that newcastle defence.


----------



## Kiz

lol us beating arsenal away

we wont even get a point.


----------



## Liam Miller

Mr. Snrub said:


> lol us beating arsenal away
> 
> we wont even get a point.


Nor i think you are due a big away win and if city do go into the game 6 or 8 points behind surely they will pull out a huge performance to get it back to 5 points.


----------



## Kiz

didnt pull out a performance against swansea
didnt pull out a performance against everton
didnt pull out a performance against stoke
didnt pull out a performance against sunderland

why would we against arsenal? we obviously dont want to win the title.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Watch you lot destroy us lol


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Ha ha ha
http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...chester-United-to-New-York-article885127.html



> *Glazer family planning to move Man United to New York*
> The Glazers are .preparing to transfer Manchester United to New York.
> 
> In a move that will .astonish the Old Trafford faithful, the club’s .American owners believe they can exploit United as a .profitable global business better from the Big Apple.
> 
> United officials are .convinced they could .generate even bigger crowds and more finance by .relocating to the US — .possibly playing in the 82,000 seater MetLife .Stadium, home of the New York Giants and Jets.
> 
> United would remain in the Barclays Premier League and play their away games in England — .although ironically their only game in Manchester would be at the Etihad when they face rivals City.
> Sources in the US claim the Glazers would like to see David Beckham back in a United shirt to boost their club’s American profile.
> 
> The former England skipper has been a popular recruit to the MLS with LA Galaxy.
> 
> The Florida-based Glazer family intend to soften the blow on United supporters by organising cheap flights between Manchester and New York for “home” games.
> 
> United fans .representative April Olof told Sunday .Mirror Sport last night: “It’s an exciting .prospect, but we have so many .travelling fans, .especially from .Surrey. They will be .disappointed that the flights to New York are only planned from Manchester.”


----------



## Gunner14

Mr. Snrub said:


> lol us beating arsenal away
> 
> we wont even get a point.


You will beat us. We havent had a good performance since the 2nd half vs Spurs. We're just trudging along and dont give a [email protected]#k.


----------



## Cliffy

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Ha ha ha
> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...chester-United-to-New-York-article885127.html


:lmao


----------



## EGame

Lmao Carroll what a fucking joke 

Edit: Fucking joke x 100000


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Big Andy needs lessons from Drogba on diving!


----------



## God™

:lmao :lmao :lmao Carroll


----------



## CGS

Ugh fuggin Carroll. Bloody idiot 

As for City/Arsenal I reckon City will find some form during that match. Mainly because I don't think they will be AS complacent and care a bit more due to Arsenals form (bar QPR)


----------



## Irish Jet

Carroll :lmao

What the fuck was he thinking, has a chance to score a goal that will shut up his critics and does that. Liverpool have started well.


----------



## EGame

CISSEE!!!!


----------



## CGS

Irish Jet said:


> Carroll :lmao
> 
> What the fuck was he thinking, has a chance to score a goal that will shut up his critics and does that. *Liverpool have started well.*


And off course Newcastle have to go score first fpalm


----------



## Rush

Being a Liverpool fan is possibly the most frustrating thing in the world. Fucking useless cunts.

Carroll :/

Shelvey's defense on ben arfa :/

Simpson not getting a red and a pen given for handballing on the line :/


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Carrol = Cunt.

GTFI Newcastle. Liverpool... :lmao:


----------



## Destiny

What in the world was Carroll thinking?

Bellamy hasn't had a very good half and Ben Arfa is bossing the match.

Same shit, different day.


----------



## CGS

Wooooooo 10th place finish here we come!!


----------



## general92

Captain fantastic, we need you!


----------



## Destiny

Put on downing for dem assizts/!


----------



## Rush

Forget 10th we're looking good for 12th, just above Stoke. Couldn't finish below them, that would be embarrassing :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

Razor King said:


> We didn't lose because we were bad, although we were; we lost because Wenger got it wrong tactically. Ramsey starts and we lose again. With the exception of last week, we have lost last 8 or 9 games Ramsey has started in.
> 
> Wenger should have started Yossi on the left instead. Against QPR, you have to start with enough attackers and I'd have started with Gervinho and Chamberlain, with Walcott up front. van Persie desperately needs rest. I've been screaming for that.
> 
> I hope Spurs win tomorrow to keep the pressure up because you'd think Arsenal have already secured a place in the top-4. At least, that's how those players played today. I don't worry much about City next week because we will beat them. The problem: those relegation battlers and Stoke away at Britannia.
> 
> Arsene got it all wrong and I don't blame the players for this one loss. It's Wenger's divisions in the game--right from the start.
> 
> PS: Walcott is a striker--NOT a winger.


Disagreee slightly here. Both are to blame, but there looked to be a severe lack of care and commitment on and off the ball yesterday, Wenger can't change that. While yes, Ramsey was poor we can't use him as a scapegoat now like we did with Arshavin. AW has seemed to prefer a playmaker on an opposite side to a winger for a while now, I'm not quite sure why but there is obvious reasoning there. I thought he was starting Ramsey so it would improve our midfield, as he was class vs Everton in the first half and was one of our best players, but against QPR he was often on the left rather than dropping into midfield, where he was god awful. 

We NEED to do what we usually do and sweep aside the relegation battlers like every other season. We always finish in the top 4 because we batter the smaller sides and don't do well against the bigger sides. It has changed this year I feel though. We can't be complacent.



redeadening said:


> I dont think anyone quite knows what Walcott is


THAT^^. There are SO MANY times where he is useless in front of goal in central positions, and wastes far more than he scores. He has been great as a WINGER the past few weeks, good on the break, consistent balls into the box, good link up play. Only thing is he can't keep it up. He's a totally different player to RvP. RvP drops deep and creates for others which Theo wouldn't do. I'm at a loss as to what the fuck role he should be given. From what I've seen over the years, at the moment he is far more useful in wide positions than up front. Maybe him playing OFF RvP is an idea or in a front two, but I don't know.



Nige™ said:


> Thanks Arsenal! Thought Wigan & Bolton would win anyway, but QPR? At least continued to bring the lols, spineless choking bastards.:lmao


The same choking bastards that just went 7 on the trot, coming from behind in four games to win? [insertrollfacehere]



Razor King said:


> Fuck yesterday's loss again. I still can't imagine it happened. It was 90 minutes of "expecting to win" football from us.


Totally.


----------



## EGame

PAPISSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!

GOAT


----------



## CGS

Sooooo. What else is on TV?

Edit

Offside as well? So we get denied a penalty and they get let off? CONSPRIACY


----------



## Irish Jet

Small clubs never getting dem decisions.


----------



## D'Angelo

Miles offside. Great finish though. I was shocked when no-one went in for him in the summer. Top finisher.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

:lmao:


----------



## Gunner14

Am i right in thinking Papiss Cisse has now scored more Premier League goals in 8 games than Marouane Chamakh, has in 2 seasons.


----------



## Nige™

D'Angelo said:


> The same choking bastards that just went 7 on the trot, coming from behind in four games to win? [insertrollfacehere]


I meant City as the chokers, not you lot. I just forgot to type 'City' looking at the quote. I can see why you thought I meant it that way but it was me laughing at City fucking up. I couldn't laugh about you giving QPR points, trust me. It's put us right back in the shit.

Oh, and while we're at it.










:lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Yes. Chamakh is shite.


----------



## Irish Jet

:lmao at the reception and reaction from Andeh.


----------



## Joel

:lol Carroll.

Problem BIG ANDEH? :troll


----------



## CGS

Gunner14 said:


> Am i right in thinking Papiss Cisse has now scored more Premier League goals in 8 games than Marouane Chamakh, has in 2 seasons.


Nearly. Camakh has 8 Cisse has 7


----------



## EGame

LMAO straight to the locker room baby. 

Loving how the Newcastle fans tore him to shreds.


----------



## Irish Jet

:lmao :lmao :lmao

This is the greatest game ever.


----------



## EGame

LMAOOOO REINA


----------



## God™

:lmao :lmao :lmao

lollerpool


----------



## CGS

..................................................


----------



## Joel

Well played Perch.


----------



## Nige™

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

Nige™ said:


> I meant City as the chokers, not you lot. I just forgot to type 'City' looking at the quote. I can see why you thought I meant it that way but it was me laughing at City fucking up. I couldn't laugh about you giving QPR points, trust me. It's put us right back in the shit.
> 
> Oh, and while we're at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


oh right, sorry. misunderstood.






gets worse, and worse, and worse, and worse, and worse for liverpool. and i fucking love it. :lmao :lmao :lmao them lot need to stop cheering me up a day after a shit result.


----------



## Nige™

"Let's all laugh at Dalglish" - sentiments shared across the country!:lmao

End it now and bring on the post-match interview we all want to see.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

:lmao: Liverpoo


----------



## CGS

Perch trolled our team wonderfully today 

Handball
Tripped Reina 
Makes a meal of a lil headbutt.


----------



## Destiny

Perch, what a pig.


----------



## Vader

Cannot wait for Dalglish's interview, he's a fucking bell-end when they win with no controversy - he's going ape-shit today.


----------



## general92

Well done Liverpool


----------



## D'Angelo

has it been possible for liverpool to get a big a troll as they have done? not a red card, offside goal, pen not given. still hilarious though.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Ha ha ha LOLERPOOL!!!!!

Come on Kenny give the interview.... SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO did Pool fans still think there a "Big Club"?First ye fell outa the Big 4 now yer been over taken by the mighty Newcastle (Who were in the championship not so long ago)


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

First time in a while Liverpool can say they were the victims and be telling the truth


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Ha ha "Your gettin Sacked in the morning"


----------



## Liam Miller

Not really sure what to say.

:lol :lol :lol :lol

Keep kenny in.


----------



## united_07




----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

King Kenny V Mr Shreves should be great!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Newcastle over the last few months have been playing pretty well and got a few good results......like 3-0 over us in January -_-


----------



## Nige™

11 points behind Newcastle! Epic.


----------



## Irish Jet

Clearly a conspiracy.


----------



## T-C

Haha Liverpool are beyond shite.


----------



## Liam Miller

Dat carroll dive was great aswell, glad the toon fans layed into him all game.


----------



## Nige™

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> King Kenny V Mr Shreves should be great!


Think Jeff'll be at Spurs for the main event. That prick Andy Burton might have the honour of being on the receiving end of Kenny's verbal diarrhoea.

Anyway, time to walk the doggy before Spurs/Swansea. Can't wait for that one.


----------



## CGS

1st point - The Refs & Linesmen today aside from the Carroll dive were shite. 

On that saying that Newcastle deserve the win for sure. Im upset we lost but I can handle that since our form has been crap. Frigging angry about us not getting a clear penalty, Having them score an CLEAR offside goal and having Perch make a meal out of a small headbutt after tripping up Reina and pretty much getting away with it. 

Guess every team has there bullshit Ref days but man im pissed right now.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Joke of the Premier League.


----------



## Liam Miller

Pool just 4 points ahead of stoke in 13th.

CGS, atkinson is pretty much always shite.


----------



## T-C

Fair play to Newcastle as well, good side.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

As well as Swansea are, and as much as I hate 5purs. I need them to win today for my accumulator.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

For The Win said:


> Joke of the Premier League.


Id rep you for the new sig but i reped you for the Salpa pics already


----------



## CGS

WWE_TNA said:


> Pool just 4 points ahead of stoke in 13th.
> 
> CGS, atkinson is pretty much always shite.


Forgot it was Atkinson sums it up pretty much. Why the guy is still allowed to referee is beyond me.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Id rep you for the new sig but i reped you for the Salpa pics already


no worries bro


----------



## Rush

D'Angelo said:


> gets worse, and worse, and worse, and worse, and worse for liverpool. and i fucking love it. :lmao :lmao :lmao them lot need to stop cheering me up a day after a shit result.


you guys still lost to QPR which is far more embarrassing than this game vs Newcastle (yes i'm aware we did the same not long ago 8*D)


----------



## Liam Miller

Chain Gang solider said:


> Forgot it was Atkinson sums it up pretty much. Why the guy is still allowed to referee is beyond me.


Agree with you 100% on this.



Awaits atkinson getting the manchester derby.


----------



## CGS

*Goes over to RAWK*


----------



## Gunner14

Reina's suspension is great news for Villa, Blackburn and Everton.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Chain Gang solider said:


> *Goes over to RAWK*


just back from there Aristotle goes ape shi*e on it ha ha!!


----------



## D'Angelo

Rush said:


> you guys still lost to QPR which is far more embarrassing than this game vs Newcastle (yes i'm aware we did the same not long ago 8*D)


look at the league table. come back. tell me how many points we are ahead of you this week. lolerpool.


----------



## Destiny

Oh well, at least Doni gets a game now.


----------



## Joel

Look, Perch did dive like a bitch, but what Reina did is a no no and the red card is deserved.

He didn't go to do a forehead to forehead stare down. He went to headbutt Perch. Although a light one, he has to go.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Did Coleman just call Pepe Reina "Claudio Reyna"? Could've swore he did.


----------



## Rush

D'Angelo said:


> look at the league table. come back. tell me how many points we are ahead of you this week. lolerpool.


Doesn't change the fact that you lost in a shit performance. Come back when you can win anything without RVP showing up.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Rush said:


> Doesn't change the fact that you lost in a shit performance. Come back when you can win anything without RVP showing up.


Like when Liverpool need to rely on Suarez or Gerrard? Or a late goal from Kuyt? All teams rely on a few players, don't be bitter because Liverpool have done crap this season.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Rush said:


> Doesn't change the fact that you lost in a shit performance. Come back when you can win anything without RVP showing up.


Now Now Ladies......Lets just agree yer both horribly average teams with only 1r2 world class players in each!


----------



## united_07

Rush said:


> Doesn't change the fact that you lost in a shit performance. Come back when you can win anything without RVP showing up.


:lmao coming from someone who has gerrard in the sig


----------



## CGS

Do we even rely on Suarez & Stevie anymore? Frankly Neither has been our best players all season. Both have got us out of holes at times but both could have done Much more this year for sure even with the suspensions & Injuries and such


----------



## Liam Miller

Ace Ventura said:


> Did Coleman just call Pepe Reina "Claudio Reyna"? Could've swore he did.


He did :lmao:


----------



## Goku

Rush said:


> Doesn't change the fact that you lost in a shit performance. Come back when you can win anything without RVP showing up.


Clearly you've watched all the Arsenal games recently. Van Persie has been playing shit for a few games now.


----------



## Gunner14

Interesting stat.

When you look at the table. 5 of the top 6 all have 4 or less British players in the starting 11. While 5 of the bottom 6 all have at least 7 british players in starting 11.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Last time RvP scored was against Newcastle weren't it?


----------



## Gunner14

Rush said:


> Doesn't change the fact that you lost in a shit performance. Come back when you can win anything without RVP showing up.


That harsh we can't win anything when he does show up. 7 years and counting


----------



## Joel

We rely on Torres, because he scores when he wants :torres


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> We rely on Torres, because he scores when he wants :torres


Just a shame that when he wants is every 6 months :torres 



> we have spent £110m & we are now behind everton, who spent fuck all. something need to be done. #LFC


Says it all really


----------



## united_07

what?? no interview from kenny


----------



## Irish Jet

Liverpool rely on DOWNING 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HCvpk1QsaM

His time will come


----------



## Destiny

Perch should have been sent off. He received a yellow with the Reina incident and should have been shown a second yellow when wrapping his arms around around Suarez and pulling him down. Ref was poor but we we're shit and well played from Newcastle.

We have been woeful in 2012. I honestly feel as though we need a new manager for the next season. I'm not sure who would want to have the job as the players bought from Kenny have been terrible signings (unless the owners are willing to spend more). I respect Kenny as a footballer and a passionate Liverpool fan but it's obvious that he's not good enough to manage Liverpool in this era. I wouldn't mind someone like AVB in all honesty. Oh and no more English p[layers, we already have enough.

So yeah, time to start over again.


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> what?? no interview from kenny


I was gonna get the popcorn ready for that.


----------



## Razor King

On the van Persie bit, van Persie has forgotten how to score lately and his positioning has been pretty poor. It's fine when we play with two strikers, but with a lone striker, that's unacceptable. That's not a knock on him because he has been overplayed as Wenger loves to overplay his best players and exhaust them during the tail end of the season. He NEEDS REST. Sorry to repeat it again.

On yesterday's game, NOBODY was behind van Persie. I'm pretty sure Ramsey and Rosicky were busy kissing each other because at LEAST somebody should be behind him when we have a lone striker. The reason we scored the one goal was because Walcott was positioned centrally and van Persie did tremendously to ensure the ball reached Walcott; precisely why, Walcott would be a massive threat if we employ him centrally, with van Persie behind him.




D'Angelo said:


> Disagreee slightly here. Both are to blame, but there looked to be a severe lack of care and commitment on and off the ball yesterday, Wenger can't change that. While yes, Ramsey was poor we can't use him as a scapegoat now like we did with Arshavin. AW has seemed to prefer a playmaker on an opposite side to a winger for a while now, I'm not quite sure why but there is obvious reasoning there. I thought he was starting Ramsey so it would improve our midfield, as he was class vs Everton in the first half and was one of our best players, but against QPR he was often on the left rather than dropping into midfield, where he was god awful.
> 
> We NEED to do what we usually do and sweep aside the relegation battlers like every other season. We always finish in the top 4 because we batter the smaller sides and don't do well against the bigger sides. It has changed this year I feel though. We can't be complacent.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT^^. There are SO MANY times where he is useless in front of goal in central positions, and wastes far more than he scores. He has been great as a WINGER the past few weeks, good on the break, consistent balls into the box, good link up play. Only thing is he can't keep it up. He's a totally different player to RvP. RvP drops deep and creates for others which Theo wouldn't do. I'm at a loss as to what the fuck role he should be given. From what I've seen over the years, at the moment he is far more useful in wide positions than up front. Maybe him playing OFF RvP is an idea or in a front two, but I don't know.


It's pretty much known that Ramsey doesn't stabilize the midfield. He is a panic button running on a football field. Tactically, Wenger got it wrong. The players were all poor, but Wenger had to realize that 20 minutes into the game that he selected the wrong team. But he refused to do anything until the 80th minute, when it was far too late. Plus, Chamakh isn't an impact sub. You can't expect him to come in and score with 10 minutes remaining. It's always failed. Everybody can see it, but Mr. Wenger can't.

On Walcott, he is a central striker. He's best as an impact sub, as HOL pointed out, but with our present team, he is the best option we have centrally apart from van Persie. The problem is Walcott hasn't been tested enough as a striker. He is still getting the goals from wide and we could suppose that he would do better in the middle. Give him a chance. If he fails, we can deploy him in other roles, but he needs more chances to play as a striker.

Next season, we could do really well playing with a 4-4-2 because we have the players for that position. Plus, I hear, Montolivo will be available on free transfer. :wenger


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

> we have spent £110m & we are now behind everton, who spent fuck all. something need to be done. #LFC


WOOOAAAH thats scary when you see it like that...Everton sold there best player in the last few hours of the window


----------



## Destiny

DAAAYYYUUUM.


----------



## EGame

Roy Hodgson's 20 PL games at Liverpool: 25 points

Daglish's last 20 PL games at Liverpool: 23 points

Only difference is £115million spent on players.

:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

GTFI SPURS! Love Swansea but need spurs to win for my bet


----------



## Nige™

NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA, RAFAEL VAN DER VAART, VAN DER VAART, RAFAEL VAN DER VAART!

Go on Spurs!



Destiny said:


> DAAAYYYUUUM.


There's a hint of offside there perhaps! Tbh the last time I saw a gap as wide as that I was coming out of mum as an ickle baby.


----------



## Magsimus

S'up guys?


----------



## CGS

Destiny said:


> DAAAYYYUUUM.


How the linesman managed to miss that is beyond me #Conspriacy


----------



## Rush

For The Win said:


> Like when Liverpool need to rely on Suarez or Gerrard? Or a late goal from Kuyt? All teams rely on a few players, don't be bitter because Liverpool have done crap this season.


you just listed 3 players, you rely solely on RVP. 



united_07 said:


> :lmao coming from someone who has gerrard in the sig


This season we rarely win when he plays, we rarely win when he doesn't :sad:



Chain Gang solider said:


> Do we even rely on Suarez & Stevie anymore? Frankly Neither has been our best players all season. Both have got us out of holes at times but both could have done Much more this year for sure even with the suspensions & Injuries and such


Gerrard in his incrediably limited gametime has still been our best weapon by far which is sad. As for best player, that would go to Skrtel, Agger or Enrique. Actually Lucas before his injury () would be best.



Destiny said:


> DAAAYYYUUUM.


somebody better be getting fired. Last time a mistake that big was made in Newcastle was when Carroll was concieved.



Magsimus said:


> S'up guys?


ohai


----------



## Magsimus

What am I supposed to be looking at? Nothing suspicious there. :troll

We should've had a few more honestly, Cisse free header and Williamson against the post. Bellamy, Suarez and Carroll firmly in the pockets of our defence. Carroll dive and Suarez holding his face were blatant cheating. Liverpool can have no complaints whatsoever in the result.

Atmosphere was fantastic. "we're in the top six, we're in the top siiixx, Jose Enrique, we're in the top six." and "you should've stayed at a big club" were highlights. Great day.


----------



## united_07

Rush said:


> you just listed 3 players, you rely solely on RVP.
> 
> This season we rarely win when he plays, we rarely win when he doesn't :sad:


i was referring to the number of years which Gerrard carried liverpool every season


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Rush said:


> you just listed 3 players, you rely solely on RVP.


You're forgetting Chesney.


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> somebody better be getting fired. Last time a mistake that big was made in Newcastle was when Carroll was concieved.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Yet Liverpoo still paid 35m for him


----------



## Rush

^ yes i'm pretty sure everyone is quite aware of that



Magsimus said:


> What am I supposed to be looking at? Nothing suspicious there. :troll
> 
> We should've had a few more honestly, Cisse free header and Williamson against the post. Bellamy, Suarez and Carroll firmly in the pockets of our defence. Carroll dive and Suarez holding his face were blatant cheating. Liverpool can have no complaints whatsoever in the result.
> 
> Atmosphere was fantastic. "we're in the top six, we're in the top siiixx, Jose Enrique, we're in the top six." and "you should've stayed at a big club" were highlights. Great day.


Bellamy was in Jonas' pocket? really?

I have no complaints about the result but you cannot deny that the refs were utter garbage. Simpson handling the ball on the line was a blatent pen and card, massive offside etc etc.


----------



## Magsimus

Williamson had more shots at goal (3) than any Liverpool player did today.

Stat of the day ladies and gentlemen. Perchinho becoming a cult hero with these performances in basically every position, just needs a game up front now.


----------



## Nige™

Rush said:


> I have no complaints about the result but you cannot deny that the refs were utter garbage. Simpson handling the ball on the line was a blatent pen and card, massive offside etc etc.


Same linesman as well for the Simpson handball and that offside, straight in front of him is just indefensible. It's not as if it was anywhere near close the offside. The Simpson one looked like handball straight away but wasn't 100% convinced until I saw the replay.

To sum up, that linesman should join the record number of unemployed, scrounging dossers tomorrow morning.


----------



## Magsimus

Rush said:


> ^ yes i'm pretty sure everyone is quite aware of that
> 
> 
> 
> Bellamy was in Jonas' pocket? really?
> 
> I have no complaints about the result but you cannot deny that the refs were utter garbage. Simpson handling the ball on the line was a blatent pen and card, massive offside etc etc.


As much as he was getting in behind Bellamy never looked like threatening the goal imo, probably because he only had Carroll to aim at. Jonas isn't a left back, would've preferred Santon but can't complain after a win like that.










Obvious contact just to clear that up.


----------



## Kiz

imo bellamy was easily liverpool's most dangerous player. jonas was nowhere a lot of the time. the crosses werent threatening because there was no one else on the pitch that looked interested.


----------



## Scott Button

The Handball was impossible to give, a crowd of players blocking the ref and then the Sun and post blocking the Linesmans view.. No way could anyone be sure, Hey we all got a video replay in slow mo.. Did the ref? No.

Cisse was offside, thats a mistake, but they happen. The ref was right on the other incident. Perch should never of provoked Reina, He got the right call in a yellow, But Reinas reaction was soo stupid he got exactly what he deserved. He headbutted another bloke.. Made contact with intent.


----------



## God™

Come on based Swansea!


----------



## Irish Jet

Sigurdsson is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## EGame

Sigurdsson>>>>>>>


----------



## Kiz

GYLFI and sess the 2 best cam's in 2012. easily


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

fuck  need spurs for my bet, schalke are losing anyways, so if schalke lose too, I hope swansea goes on to win it


----------



## Nige™

That bastard keeps coming back to haunt me. I knew I should've put him in my fantasy team when he signed. Twat!


----------



## Liam Miller

I'm suprised that when reading sold him no prem club came in for him and i'm suprised hoff loaned him out.

Spurs need defoe on he'll grab the winner, getting lennon on won't hurt either.


----------



## God™

Dangerous tackle there from Assou-Ekotto.


----------



## Kiz

why wasnt bae sent off under the kompany law


----------



## Liam Miller

Adeeee


----------



## God™

Vorm should really be getting that.

Good win for Spurs.


----------



## D'Angelo

Rush said:


> you just listed 3 players, you rely *solely *on RVP.


If you're talking about up front, then absolutely. We have no-one as back up that is Arsenal standard. If you're talking in general about the team, then that's absolute bollocks. Football is a team game about all 11 players. What is the use of RvP if the rest of the team is playing shite? Remember the second half of last season when RvP was scoring for fun but we were humiliatingly bad? It means nothing if the rest of the team don't perform. At the end of the day, Koscielny has bailed us nearly as many times as RvP has done. Without Koscielny, our defence would have fallen apart for the majority of the season when Per was integrating and we were struggling in the FB positions. I could go on and on about how important other players have been, for example Arteta but it's unimportant. RvP doesn't play in goal, defend and set his own goals up. He's our best player and we build the team around him, why wouldn't we? Why would we sacrifice his talents for others to score so it looks as if we aren't dependent on one goal scorer? As others rightly pointed out too, we've been great over the past few weeks and RvP hasn't played that well at all. Rosicky and Vermaelen have been our stand-out players. If we're talking about 2012 he hasn't played that well but he is absolutely clinical and comes up with huge goals so it makes up for deficiencies in performance level.


On Spurs' result, it was a good one for them. Swansea will feel disappointed as all were down to pretty basic defensive errors but credit to Spurs.


----------



## Goku

No, we rely *SOLELY* on RVP.


----------



## haribo

Liverpool closer to relegation than Champions League :torres


----------



## Razor King

We rely *solely* on Ramsey. To lose.


----------



## Goku

To fuck shit up.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

haribo said:


> Liverpool closer to relegation than Champions League :torres


LOL you're actually right. 16 points behind 4th placed Tottenham, 14 points ahead of 18th placed QPR.

:lmao what a laughing stock of shite.

Just wondering in all honestly Liverpool fans, do you want Kenny out?


----------



## CGS

Nah. IN KENNY WE TRUST 

Seriously though he's done great for us in cups but fuck Im pretty sure our league form in the last four months is worse than Hodgeson's four months in charge. I may be wrong (cba to check) but if true then yeah he needs to go.


----------



## united_07

Chain Gang solider said:


> Nah. IN KENNY WE TRUST
> 
> Seriously though he's done great for us in cups but fuck Im pretty sure our league form in the last four months is worse than Hodgeson's four months in charge. I may be wrong (cba to check) but if true then yeah he needs to go.


it wasnt that difficult though, apart from united in the FA cup, the other teams have been oldham, brighton and stoke and all of those have been at home.


----------



## CGS

Yeah but when you look at our previous Carling & FA Cup records we barely made it past the 4th round a couple times and even lost out to 1st & 2nd league teams. At least under Kenny we got a title and could potential get another.


----------



## united_07

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah but when you look at our previous Carling & FA Cup records we barely made it past the 4th round a couple times and even lost out to 1st & 2nd league teams. At least under Kenny we got a title and could potential get another.


but thats because you put out weakened team before

this is the team which played against Brighton this year



> 25 Reina
> 02 Johnson
> 03 Jose Enrique
> 23 Carragher
> 37 Skrtel
> 08 Gerrard (Shelvey - 76' )
> 14 Henderson (Kuyt - 76' )
> 19 Downing (Maxi - 76' )
> 26 Adam
> 07 Suarez
> 09 Carroll


compared to the team the season before against Northampton



> 01 Jones
> 05 Agger
> 16 Kyrgiakos
> 22 Wilson
> 34 Kelly
> 21 Lucas
> 26 Spearing
> 12 Pacheco (Ince 105+1)
> 14 Jovanovic (Eccleston 91)
> 19 Babel (Shelvey 100)
> 24 Ngog


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

united_07 said:


> but thats because you put out weakened team before
> 
> this is the team which played against Brighton this year
> 
> 
> 
> compared to the team the season before against Northampton


I'd take N'Gog and Jovanovic over Carroll and Downing to be honest

:jordan2


----------



## Magsimus

Spearing and Shelvey looked well out of their depth in there today, Gerrard was also surprisingly poor. Enrique didn't really get forward, too scared of letting HBA in behind I'd say. 

Can't wait for the highlights :mark:


----------



## Destiny

We should buy Ben Arfa since we love buying players from Newcastle.

:side:


----------



## Magsimus

:troll

Once again, why would anyone want to move so far down the table? I'm currently gutted sigs are turned off, I had a great one!


----------



## CGS

Didn't you hear Mags? 2012/13 is our season bro. Thats why :troll


----------



## BANKSY

I fancy Everton to beat Liverpool in the cup semi based on current form.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Premier League Years on Sky Sports4 93/94.....A fresh faced Fergie was gettin the better of King Kenny,,,fast forward nearly 20 years and somethings never change!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Lil'Jimmy said:


> I fancy Everton to beat Liverpool in the cup semi based on current form.


Nah, Liverpool have been raising their game for the cup matches all season (and for the best part of a decade, it seems...). Plus 98% of the time Everton are shit against Liverpool.

Liverpool will get through but hopefully Chelsea or Spurs can beat them in the final.


----------



## united_07

just seen this :lmao looks like Gerrard is taking the John Terry role, cant imagine a united player doing that to fergie


----------



## Liam Miller

Brilliant from gerrard pretty much telling him to get the fuck off the pitch and rightly so all kenny would have done is got himself and the team into more shit, was that the reina incident?


----------



## Kiz

shouldnt have been there in the first place

yeah it was the reina headbutt.

would bacon face have wandered onto the pitch in a senile fashion though


----------



## Silent Alarm

united_07 said:


> just seen this :lmao looks like Gerrard is taking the John Terry role, cant imagine a united player doing that to fergie


:lmao

''Stevie! Will I go in goal?''

''Christ, what's he doing on the pitch? No, Kenny. Just go back to the bench. Please.''

''Aye, nae bother, Stevie.''


----------



## EGame

Lol Dalglish. 

It was stupid for him to walk on there but the fact that Gerrard yelled at him like that really shows the cracks in Liverpool.


----------



## Kiz

the more you watch it, the more it looks like big andeh falls over the ball










THE SIMILARITIES


----------



## Magsimus

Yes sigs are back, now I can watch over and over.

Surely Kenny shouldn't be allowed on the pitch? FA charge please.


----------



## T-C

Old Kenneth just goes from strength to strength, the prat.


----------



## united_07

united team, berbatov doesnt even make the bench again
wonder what the formation will be, probably either 4-5-1 or 4-3-3, would have preferred if fergie would have kept 4-4-2, with young instead of jones




> De Gea, Rafael, Evans, Ferdinand, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Scholes, Jones, Hernandez, Rooney
> subs: Amos, Welbeck, Giggs, Smalling, Pogba, Park, Young


----------



## Magsimus

Can see a point at least coming for Blackburn, I hear the Yak is very hungry.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rooney on the f**king left? Jesus, guy is scoring goals for fun ffs.

Side should be very solid, but I think we could struggle to score, Blackburn have an awful defence though. Phil Jones winner. :mark:


----------



## EGame

So is this United's most difficult fixture in the remaining games?

If so the title will probably be decided tonight if United win.


----------



## reDREDD

Daymn, what a night for blackburn.

They're being considered the biggest threat to Manchester United left. U mad mancini?


----------



## united_07

oh no, de gea has shaved his lucky beard!! the league is over


----------



## Irish Jet

EGame said:


> So is this United's most difficult fixture in the remaining games?
> 
> If so the title will probably be decided tonight if United win.


City away obviously, but I assume you're excluding that.

No chance it's decided tonight.


----------



## united_07

two brilliant saves from de Gea at the end there to keep it at 0-0


----------



## Irish Jet

Very edgy end to the first half, other than that we've been pretty solid but lacking in options going forward, like I expected. Blackburn have made themselves difficult to break down, the gameplan seems to be to just go down the right all the time, but the lack of options on the left is hurting us and Valencia has a lot to do when he does have the ball just to get space. I also wish we'd start fucking shooting more.

Scholes and De Gea have been fantastic.


----------



## united_07

Need to bring ashley young on down the left, also gives more options when evra gets forward


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

FFS come on Utd


----------



## Magsimus

Blackburn looking particularly dangerous, can see them scoring. Great strike by Pedersen, shame it didn't count.

:kean


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Sadly, so can I. Utd to fuck up my fourfold.


----------



## united_07

4-3-3 isnt working need to bring Young on for scholes and go 4-4-2


----------



## EGame

lmao strong free kick


----------



## united_07

EGame said:


> lmao strong free kick


what one?


----------



## united_07

GET IN!!!!!!!!!!!!

VALENCIA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CyberWaste

serious goal.


----------



## Magsimus

How on earth did that find the net? 

The saviour though, their most effective player by a mile.


----------



## united_07

FUCKING GETTT INNNNNNNN!!

great finish from young


----------



## CyberWaste

fuckin hell another super goal

oul red nose doing his jig on the touchline


----------



## Joel

Got a feeling this is corrupt :hmm:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

what a finish from young, fourfolds won too yay


----------



## EGame

Lol, Mancini is probably in the corner of his room crying.


----------



## united_07

a draw you say roberto?


----------



## Baldwin.

I'll give United props. Was convinced City were going to win the PL this season, very surprised United managed to come back and get 5 points clear at the top now. Surely that seals the PL to United now, very doubtful that they are going to lose any of their next fixtures. Still, Manchester Derby should be great, been looking forward to it for a while as all derby's this season have been phenomenal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

80 minutes gone? Man United, troll mode engaged. Valencia, beast mode engaged.

No offense to the Blackburn fan on here, Nige, but I hope Blackburn go down. They cause United so much trouble away from home nearly every year, it's bad for the heart. Hopefully our 6 point bitches, Wigan, stay up.


----------



## united_07

was great seeing de Gea with eric steele at the end and the crowd singing de gea's name


edit: he can smile 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet

united_07 said:


> was great seeing de Gea with eric steele at the end and the crowd singing de gea's name
> 
> 
> edit: he can smile 8*D


Top man. 










He approves


----------



## Silent Alarm




----------



## CGS

Seems like Man U are winning the league. Honestly can't see anything stopping them now. They just have the momentum and experience of doing this stuff year in year out.


----------



## reDREDD

Poor city. What a world class squad, and somehow Crazy Old Man Fergie and his oddities still pull it off


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Great individual players, good team.


----------



## T-C

Tony V has just been immense the last couple of months, he has had to be though as there isn't much else creativity around him, still a huge 3 points tonight.

The United away end was incredible tonight by the way, from start to finish. They went through the entire hymn book basically.


----------



## united_07

heres a city youth team player on twitter cheering united on :lol, isnt going down to well with the city fans

https://twitter.com/#!/Jonesyyy_


----------



## T-C

Closing his account apparently. Fair play to him.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Great 3 points tonight, I was very nervous at the end as Blackburn defended brilliantly throughout. United dominated the game in terms of possession and created a few good chances but Blackburn stayed strong. On the break also, Blackburn were threatening and De Gea pulled off 3 fantastic saves to keep us in it at half time.

Our back four were solid today with Ferdinand and Evans continuing their great form together. Today, Ferdinand edged it as having the better performance for me, he made some vital tackles when the game was at 0-0, especially the one where Yakubu should have scored but Ferdinand got a touch to knock the ball away. Superb performance from him today.

Rafael was terrific once again and his partnership with Valencia down the right wing is becoming a joy to watch. Valencia was an absolute beast once again today and the goal was awesome. It was nice to see Valencia finally gain some recognition and get the Man of the Match award. Fully deserved. Scholes and Carrick also did well in midfield, Evra was decent also, Giggs and Young looked good when they came on and Young got the all-important second goal, which was nicely put away.

Rooney had a good game and Jones was decent. Overall, a brilliant performance from United and onto the QPR game on Sunday. Hopefully by the end of Sunday, we'll be 8 points clear at the top.


----------



## Von Doom

Grand Old Team, an Everton site/forum, just posted on Twitter that Moyes' number 1 target is an American, and it's not Landon Donovan...

Hoping for Clint Dempsey, maybe Brek Shea, knowing our luck it will be a contract extension for Marcus Hahnemann :side:


----------



## united_07

According to Opta united have 73% possession during the match, and scholes had 97% pass completion rate. Brilliant record since scholes returned, won all but 1 game which he has played in, which was the 3-3 draw against Chelsea.


----------



## T-C

Scholes is just incredible, but this has been known for a long time anyway. His influence on the team since he has come back should not be overlooked.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I still can't believe the amount of flak I hear of Scholesey. The man is still very, very good and a class act


----------



## reDREDD

Scholes is a class act. Whenever he gets red carded for a dangerous tackle he always walks off without saying a word


----------



## Renegade™

Valencia has been in beast mode since the turn of the year, fantastic winger. Him, Carrick, Evans and the return of Scholes have been our form players this season. 

5 points clear :jordan2


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Valencia is quality. How the hell can't he speak english though? just checked wiki and he joined Wigan in 2006, that's 6 years in the country and he still can't speak the language. How the hell does the poor bastard get about.

I've never understood why everyone always praises Nani and not him, Valencia is far more effective and about 10x more consistent.


----------



## Renegade™

Nani is brilliant too but he goes through patches where for a few months he'll tear oppositions to shreds, score and assist a fair few goals and pull out a bunch of amazing tricks, but then he'll have a lull. Let's not forget tho whilst Valencia has been excellent since Jan, before then he could hardly get a game and when he did he didn't exactly light it up like he is now. Fair go he got shifted to RB a bit but still.


----------



## Vader

As soon as he was consistently our right winger, he was awesome. He was either unfit, right-back or a sub up until then.


----------



## Liam Miller

Valencia is amazing, young's goal was class, de gea :mark:, rio's tackle was one of the key moments and the away support was unbelievable for all the stick the old trafford crowd gets not enough is said about the away support took up the whole darwin end and pretty much sang every song in the book for a whole 90 minutes.











4-4-2 vs qpr please and smash them. Just realised it's that time of year 3 games in a week hopefully fergie keeps virtually the same team vs qpr maybe just welbeck/young in for hernandez/jones and rest players against wigan maybe start nani (if back) cleverley, hernandez, smalling, jones and giggs vs wigan and then back to the best possible 11 vs villa.


----------



## reDREDD

nani is more talented, but Valencia works harder and is far more consistent


----------



## Irish Jet

Nani actually works really hard, he always tracks back and gets himself in good positions. He defends like Stevie Wonder though, awful.


----------



## Kiz

the only player who hogs the ball more than nani is gareth bale.


----------



## Irish Jet

daniel sturridge say hello


----------



## Kiz

sturridge doesnt get on the pitch enough to hog it more than nani and bale.


----------



## reDREDD

Plus Sturridge had DAT ASSIST last game


----------



## Silent Alarm

Gareth ''I got this'' Bale.

God, I hate his monkey face.


----------



## united_07

just seen this on twitter by beardedGenius


----------



## Henry Hill

Was that a late April Fools Joke? Scholes played in Roy Keane's generation so he wasn't even Utd's best midfielder let alone the best in the world.


----------



## reDREDD

"that zidane lad was good but he's no scholes"

-nobody, ever

Scholes was class though


----------



## united_07

Henry Hill said:


> Was that a late April Fools Joke? Scholes played in Roy Keane's generation so he wasn't even Utd's best midfielder let alone the best in the world.


is this like you're take on Messi just before last years Champions league final



Henry Hill said:


> Codswollox, he's not even Barca's best player and Tevez is more rounded when discussing the worlds best.



hmmm

keane may be a more of a leader and more motivating, but scholes' technique and overal ability is superior


----------



## Henry Hill

lol you're making Keane sound like John Terry. You're talking about one of the all time great tacklers and composed passers of the ball. A guy who could also create and score goals. Scholes is not in his league. A central midfielder who can't tackle wouldn't be my first choice for the best midfielder of a generation. Keane on the other hand would have been great in any team past or present.


----------



## Irish Jet

Totally different players. Like comparing De Rossi with Totti.

They were perfect in tandem, I'd give the edge to Scholes based on longevity but Keane at his peak was probably more dominant.


----------



## Emarosa

http://forums.bluemoon-mcfc.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=252437

Not sure what's worse, the post or the fact that 90% seem to agree.


----------



## Irish Jet

That's some sad and borderline disturbing shit.

BIG BAD Wes Brown cost City the title. Fair fucking play to him.


----------



## Liam Miller

un-fucking-believable


----------



## Magsimus

Poor Bolton. Very poor reading for Man City, a disastrous season if they fail to win the league. 

Is Ledley King the whole 204 for Spurs? :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

I'm amazed at newcastle to do so well with all the injuries, mainly to the back 4?

Chelsea have had a decent injury record, must be that female doc they have.


----------



## Kiz

who's counted in there? just first teamers? youth players?


----------



## Liam Miller

Mr. Snrub said:


> who's counted in there? just first teamers? youth players?


No idea pal someone sent me it i'm guessing it's first teamers surely city don't have that good of an injury record for the youth aswell.

Hargreaves must be most of them points.


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> who's counted in there? just first teamers? youth players?


only first team players


----------



## Kiz

im guessing a lot of that includes vidic, valencia, nani and cleverley who have basically played pass the injury parcel. altho evans has easily stepped up and been very impressive


----------



## Liam Miller

Mr. Snrub said:


> im guessing a lot of that includes vidic, valencia, nani and cleverley who have basically played pass the injury parcel. altho evans has easily stepped up and been very impressive



Ando and owen are the leaders of that pass the injury parcel, rio likes to join in now and then.

Fletch, owen, ando and vidic take up most of the points tbf.

And as good as evans has been i'm still wary of him and rio and especially evra come the game at etihad against mainly aguero and silva.


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> im guessing a lot of that includes vidic, valencia, nani and cleverley who have basically played pass the injury parcel. altho evans has easily stepped up and been very impressive


fletcher as well


----------



## Kiz

i totally forgot fletcher existed tbh :side:

awful what happened to him. i presume if utd win the title he has enough appearances for a medal?


----------



## Magsimus

WWE_TNA said:


> I'm amazed at newcastle to do so well with all the injuries, mainly to the back 4?
> 
> Chelsea have had a decent injury record, must be that female doc they have.


Steven Taylor out for the majority of the season, same with Sly Marveaux. 

Simpson and Gutierrez are basically unbreakable though, never get injured.


----------



## Razor King

The PL is going to be decided next week at the Emirates it seems. :wenger


----------



## Liam Miller

Razor King said:


> The PL is going to be decided next week at the Emirates it seems. :wenger


Not unless QPR throw a spanner in the works or city from couple months back rip arsenal a new one :no:


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> i totally forgot fletcher existed tbh :side:
> 
> awful what happened to him. i presume if utd win the title he has enough appearances for a medal?


nope he only had 8 appearances and you need 10, but then they do give medals in some circumstances, vidic has only got 6 as well

might see some players getting more games to get them up to 10 if united win on sunday at city lose, fabio and rafael still need to make a few more each, cleverley needs 4 more appearances, lindegaard needs 2, pogba needs to play in every game to get one


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> nope he only had 8 appearances and you need 10, but then they do give medals in some circumstances, vidic has only got 6 as well
> 
> might see some players getting more games to get them up to 10 if united win on sunday at city lose, fabio and rafael still need to make a few more each, cleverley needs 4 more appearances, lindegaard needs 2, pogba needs to play in every game to get one



Hopefully fergie doesn't play them just for the laughs and them getting up enough apps for a medal, strong 11 at all times when possible.


----------



## united_07

Rumours that Jack Wilshere, who was supposed to be playing for arsenal reserves today, has suffered another setback


----------



## BANKSY

:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> Rumours that Jack Wilshere, who was supposed to be playing for arsenal reserves today, has suffered another setback


Not good for him if that's true are him and cleverley competing to be englands biggest crock. I was hoping a few weeks back he'd make the city game atleast on the bench.


----------



## Kiz

if pizarro starts vs arsenal we win imo.

if unfit and tired silva starts we lose

simple as that really.


----------



## Liam Miller

Mr. Snrub said:


> if pizarro starts vs arsenal we win imo.
> 
> if unfit and tired silva starts we lose
> 
> simple as that really.



Will aguero be back and what would you expect the city team to be?


----------



## Kiz

> Manchester City have agreed a deal to sign Anderlecht's 15-year-old defender Matthias Bossaerts.
> 
> The Belgian youth international has penned a four-year deal at the Etihad Stadium and revealed that Roberto Mancini has been scouting him for a long time.
> 
> 
> City have also agreed for the teenager's parents to move to Manchester and Bossaerts insists this was crucial in his decision to leave Belgium.
> 
> "City have been keeping tabs on me for three years," he told Het Nieuwsblad.
> 
> "I have always turned them down, but their scouts kept on watching me. After lengthy negotiations and discussions with my family and agent, I have decided to accept their offer after all.
> 
> "There'll be a house available from July where my family will live as well. It's important for my development to have my parents around."
> 
> It is thought that City have beaten Premier League rivals such as Liverpool and Arsenal to the highly rated centre-back's signature.


YES YES YES YES YES YES idk who he is.

i want our team to be:

hart
micah kompany lescott kolarov
milner pizarro
nasri yaya balotelli
aguero

what will it be? fuck knows


----------



## Razor King

WWE_TNA said:


> Not unless QPR throw a spanner in the works or city from couple months back rip arsenal a new one :no:


The likelihood of QPR snatching points from ManU is higher than us losing to City. I'm pretty confident here. The problem for us isn't City; it's Wolves. :no:



united_07 said:


> Rumours that Jack Wilshere, who was supposed to be playing for arsenal reserves today, has suffered another setback


Great news! :wenger (Y)


----------



## Liam Miller

I could see arsenal game been the type of game that mancini starts barry with de jong in cm, i'm probably way off but who knows.


----------



## Razor King

The thing is City have to attack us. They must go for a win. ManU are 5 points clear now. That's where the problems arises because we are pretty good against attacking teams. It's the teams who have a long bus that trouble us the most.


----------



## Liam Miller

Arsenal did very well against city in the carling cup this season only to lose to a quality counter attacking goal by aguero and i think at that time the gunners were in very poor form.


----------



## Silent Alarm




----------



## Magsimus

Who's the unlucky 11th player? (Unless I can't count).


----------



## Liam Miller

Magsimus said:


> Who's the unlucky 11th player? (Unless I can't count).


Welbeck and giggs got one touch.

Class goal i never realised the build up until after the match.


----------



## Magsimus

Ah Welbeck, lazy tosser 

Some goal that mind.


----------



## Kiz

and the only passes of any significance are the last 4 :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

Loads united goals this season i prefer to that one (maybe not loads), prefered valencia's in that game just for the sheer madness that ensued.

Overall community shield one standsout.


----------



## reDREDD

Goal of the season wouldve been ours vs villa if mata didnt hit the post


----------



## Liam Miller

redeadening said:


> Goal of the season wouldve been ours vs villa if mata didnt hit the post


Crouch.


----------



## reDREDD

I mean team goal. Barca-eque passes were going on

Crouch's strike was unbelievable though


----------



## Vader

I'm not sure why but I prefer goals that you know the person/team could do again - it's a bit silly I know but I tend to just like them more, hence why I'd rather see 75% of Barca's goals this season to Crouch's goal that he'll never be able to do again in his life. I think it's more about the fluke aspect of it, 9 times out of 10 that'd go into the keepers arms or miles over the bar. That's why when someone like Messi, Rooney or a proven quality player scores a wonder goal, it is talked about a lot more because you know they probably have the quality to repeat it.

However in circumstances like Rooney's overhead kick to score the winning goal against City, everything I just said above can be ignored as he is not repeating that.


----------



## Liam Miller

Vader13 said:


> I'm not sure why but I prefer goals that you know the person/team could do again - it's a bit silly I know but I tend to just like them more, hence why I'd rather see 75% of Barca's goals this season to Crouch's goal that he'll never be able to do again in his life. I think it's more about the fluke aspect of it, 9 times out of 10 that'd go into the keepers arms or miles over the bar. That's why when someone like Messi, Rooney or a proven quality player scores a wonder goal, it is talked about a lot more because you know they probably have the quality to repeat it.
> 
> However in circumstances like Rooney's overhead kick to score the winning goal against City, *everything I just said above can be ignored as he is not repeating that*.


Just wait till april 30th :mark:

If only.


----------



## steamed hams

Gunner's over the top criticisms of Arsenal make more sense now I have discovered that he is actually a Morecambe fan:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Don't worry Utd, we WILL hand you the title this weekend.


----------



## steamed hams

I'm sure the Arsenal lot would love to beat Man City with Nasri and Clichy leaving for there last Summer.


----------



## Liam Miller

steamed hams said:


> Gunner's over the top criticisms of Arsenal make more sense now I have discovered that he is actually a Morecambe fan:



:lmao :lmao :lmao, holyshit.

I like the confidence arsenal fans, could not say the same about the chelsea fans when they played city (negative nelly joel)


----------



## Joel

WWE_TNA said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao, holyshit.
> 
> I like the confidence arsenal fans, could not say the same about the chelsea fans when they played city (negative nelly joel)


Sorry 

You see some great things at lower league football :lol


----------



## Tomkin

Joel said:


> Sorry
> 
> You see some great things at lower league football :lol


Probably louder than most premier league grounds..


----------



## Kiz

its says a lot when im more confident we'll beat arsenal away than swansea.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Mr. Snrub said:


> its says a lot when im more confident we'll beat arsenal away than swansea.


You won't, City have bottled it. Arsenal will win 2-1.


----------



## Kiz

i guess arsenal know all about bottling, so i'll have to take your word for it


----------



## Joel

City better win. I like the sound of being 2 points behind Arsenal when they have to still go to Stoke and we still have to go to the Emirates - probably the last place in the league I'm afraid of (due to previous big wins there).

Only thing with our Emirates match is it's _nicely_ slot between our semis with Barca. I won't be surprised if UEFALONA somehow tampered with our fixture list at the beginning of the season


----------



## united_07

a lot of people thought this was a mistake against blackburn






but just seen this on twitter that its not the first time a ferguson team has attempted it, at 6:40, this time it worked







also i seem to remember scholes and giggs doing it


----------



## haribo

As soon as it happened I knew it was intentional.



Joel said:


> we still have to go to the Emirates - probably the last place in the league I'm afraid of (due to previous big wins there).


I enjoyed it when you handed us the title by drawing there :torres

At least Barca have Madrid in between your games so you both have a tough run of fixtures.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yeah, as soon as they did that, I remembered it from years ago.

Teams should try more unusual stuff like that.


----------



## Razor King

I'm not bothered about City this weekend. I'm confident of handing United the title on Sunday. What I do know is that Chelsea will beat us at the Emirates. That's why we need to win all of our other matches.

Those Chelsea knowbheads...


----------



## Magsimus

What does everyone think the top 6 will look like at the end of the season? I like to think we have a chance of 5th with Chelsea's congested fixture list, and our next 4 games (Swansea(a), Bolton, Stoke, Wigan(a)) are entirely winnable. If we can get something from Stanford Bridge we're in with a chance. If not, then come on Liverpool!

Positive thinking I'd say:

1) Man Utd
2) Man City
3) Arsenal
4) Spurs
5) Newcastle
6) Chelsea

Tottenham have looked shaky too, think they'll probably crawl home though.


----------



## Emarosa

Man City have bottled it but I doubt Arsenal will beat them. Kompany to keep RVP quiet.


----------



## Liam Miller

Football everyday since saturday and it continues right up until next wed :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kiz

more than happy for united to act like they've won the title already.


----------



## Liam Miller

Alright who are the jinxing muppets saying we've won the league already :side:


----------



## Magsimus

Massive game in Europe tomorrow night, forgotten what it's like for the Toon to travel to foreign lands.


----------



## reDREDD

newcastle has a game in europe? which one?

well maybe if mancini wasnt busy bottling it united would start shitting themselves again

why wont mancini fucking take silva off, i saw his last few games yesterday, he looked like a corpse on the pitch


----------



## Magsimus

^ In the Welsh valleys 

lol at City. As if you bottle the title race after having such a large lead over Man United.

:side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side::side:


----------



## steamed hams

WWE_TNA said:


> Alright who are the jinxing muppets saying we've won the league already :side:


http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...ys-out-on-manchester-united-winning-the-title


----------



## Kiz

they go to wales.


----------



## Razor King

On the league predictions:

1. Manchester
2. Manchester
3. London
4. London
5. London/Newcastle






WWE_TNA said:


> Alright who are the jinxing muppets saying we've won the league already :side:


You've won the League already! Yay! Manchester United have won their 20th League title and are champions of 2011/2012 season!  Hats off to Sir Alex again!

Does that count? :side:

Regardless, I want QPR to defeat ManU and I just hope whomever wins it--wins it on the final day. It would be so uninteresting otherwise. But I can't see QPR beating ManU. If they do, that would make Arsenal proud. :wenger


----------



## steamed hams

Actually need Man Utd to beat QPR to ease Villa's relegation fears.


----------



## reDREDD

everyone knows the premier league was built on villa

they are the heart if it all


----------



## Silent Alarm

Mr. Snrub said:


> more than happy for united to act like they've won the title already.


I wish they'd fucking stop. We're in a strong position but one slip-up and if City capitalise, then it's back in their hands. The way some fans have been talking, you'd think we're 9/10 points ahead.


----------



## Haza

First post here of the season but what a season we have had. Massive credit to Alan Pardew for what he's done with a squad put together at a fraction of a price of the teams were up alongside. If we can take 9 points into the Chelsea game I think we have a real chance of Champions League football. Our only problem is the missing Coloccini. As well as Perch has done recently I can't help but forget how bad he has been for us at times and that remains a worry. Still, with the striker in the best form in the league I feel confident we can outscore all four of the teams we have coming up, even Swansea who keep the ball so well, mainly because if Cisse gets even one chance I think he will take it. Well done to Alan Pardew though on a great job, whether the dream comes true or not.


----------



## steamed hams

redeadening said:


> everyone knows the premier league was built on villa
> 
> they are the heart if it all


It's true, and the football league, as anybody who has played Fifa 12 (or is it 11?) will know.






:hesk2


----------



## Magsimus

HAZA said:


> First post here of the season but what a season we have had. Massive credit to Alan Pardew for what he's done with a squad put together at a fraction of a price of the teams were up alongside. If we can take 9 points into the Chelsea game I think we have a real chance of Champions League football. Our only problem is the missing Coloccini. As well as Perch has done recently I can't help but forget how bad he has been for us at times and that remains a worry. Still, with the striker in the best form in the league I feel confident we can outscore all four of the teams we have coming up, even Swansea who keep the ball so well, mainly because if Cisse gets even one chance I think he will take it. Well done to Alan Pardew though on a great job, whether the dream comes true or not.


(Y)

From what I've heard Colo might be back for Bolton on monday, and Perch is doubtful for tomorrow. Think Champions League might be a step too far, feel Spurs and Arsenal are a bit too far ahead. Still , this is by far the best we've been since Sir Bobby and the club is in a great position. Long may it continue.


----------



## reDREDD

according to the maths, Villa only have a 3 in 2000 chance of being relegated

*not bad*


----------



## Renegade™

^ Was that done on Essien's calculator?

8*D


----------



## steamed hams

I assume that's assuming all of the current bottom 6 have an equal chance of winning each game they play? You can't get odds that long with the bookies :side:

Hold on 2000/3 is 666, the #evilchelseacharge fan is just being evil and subtly posting evil numbers in the thread.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17625620

Just saw this, big brave man John Terry.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Renegade™ said:


> ^ Was that done on Essien's calculator?
> 
> 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

I posted that earlier

john terry is a hero


----------



## Liam Miller

Don't think they will but i hope villa don't go down i know it's been said with plenty of clubs like newcastle but villa are to big to go into the champ and we have a good record against them villa park has been good to united.


----------



## Magsimus

Their situation does remind me of ours, definitely wouldn't mind seeing them go after the distinct lack of class shown on that awful day (though it turned out to be a blessing).

Sorry Hams :ex:


----------



## steamed hams

Sorry readering, I did look at the time the article was posted on the BBC and think it was a little strange that it hadn't been posted here yet.

Have to admit Mags I had a lot of shit going on during the second half of that season, so I'm not exactly sure what the Villa fans did to piss you off so much that day? Not taking the piss I'm genuinely curious. Coventry City fans hate Villa after a similar situation even though when I looked into it Coventry (RIP Klebold) were already down before Villa beat them on the final day of the season.


----------



## Vader

I'd love to see Southampton, Leeds and West Ham back in the Prem too, it's weird not having them about. One of them looks likely at least.


----------



## Magsimus

steamed hams said:


> Have to admit Mags I had a lot of shit going on during the second half of that season, so I'm not exactly sure what the Villa fans did to piss you off so much that day? Not taking the piss I'm genuinely curious. Coventry City fans hate Villa after a similar situation even though when I looked into it Coventry (RIP Klebold) were already down before Villa beat them on the final day of the season.


Just generally being knobs with no humility. Celebrating like they'd won the bloody league. Just no need for it really when it could have completely destroyed us as a club (actually made us stronger but that's a separate issue). 






Yes gentlemen we did meet again, and stuffed you 6-0 :ex: Love the comments on that video


----------



## united_07

just seen this



> in the Blackburn v United game Valencia set a new record becoming the fastest Player in the World to run with the Ball, his record was 35.km/h thus becoming faster than Real Madrid's Cristiano Ronaldo who was 33.6km/h then came Arsenal's Winger Theo Walcott with a time of 32.7km/h


----------



## steamed hams

Magsimus said:


> Just generally being knobs with no humility. Celebrating like they'd won the bloody league. Just no need for it really when it could have completely destroyed us as a club (actually made us stronger but that's a separate issue).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes gentlemen we did meet again, and stuffed you 6-0 :ex: Love the comments on that video


Tbh you would get that at pretty much any ground you 'got relegated' at, doesn't strike me as over the top or anything. Didn't watch the whole vid but the first song after the final whistle was a Villa one, next one kinda West Brom related. Okay some Geordie piss take Alan Shearer one, but like I say I don't think many opposition fans are going to clap Newcastle off the field in that situation (and Alan Shearer is quite boring and miserable on MOTD), without a specific reason. The closest thing I can think of is the Spurs fans singing 'you beat the scum 2-1' to Blues when they lost at White Hart Lane, but the Spuds fans weren't at all reserved in their celebrations when Pav scored a couple that day.


----------



## reDREDD

united_07 said:


> just seen this


next stop, breaking the sound barrier!

btw steamed, what do you think of BIG MAN?


----------



## steamed hams

I support him when he plays for England. :troll (dat performance against Trinidad & Tobago).

I have heard a story that he JohnTerry'd a 16 year old girl who randomly turned up at Chelsea training with her friends in his car in the car park. He said he regretted what had happened as soon as he found out that she wasn't married.


----------



## Silent Alarm

united_07 said:


> just seen this


What. A. Fucking. Man.


----------



## Liam Miller

steamed hams said:


> I support him when he plays for England. :troll (dat performance against Trinidad & Tobago).
> 
> *I have heard a story that he JohnTerry'd a 16 year old girl who randomly turned up at Chelsea training with her friends in his car in the car park. He said he regretted what had happened as soon as he found out that she wasn't married*.


It calls for dat gif.


----------



## steamed hams

I did just make that one up (not the first part of the story) but here is one I heard this week: On Good Friday we honour a long haired man who died on the end of a cross...
























Happy Easter Andy Carroll!


----------



## Magsimus

As we all honour him, look how humble he is to bow before us.










Hope my youtube reps worked on the Pool fans.


----------



## Samoon

Magsimus said:


> As we all honour him, look how humble he is to bow before us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope my youtube reps worked on the Pool fans.


That was a good dive.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Magsimus said:


> As we all honour him, look how humble he is to bow before us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope my youtube reps worked on the Pool fans.


Best.GIF.Ever


----------



## CGS

Fucking Mags :lmao


----------



## Seb

Mr. Snrub said:


> more than happy for united to act like they've won the title already.


Exactly.

With the value of your squad, they've got no chance.


----------



## steamed hams

I wish Suarez had covered in goal last week, just the thought of it is :lol

Bad management from Kenny imo, would have raised morale and Pool had lost anyway. :side: Would have been better choice than Enrique in front of his old fans...


----------



## Kiz

damn we got shafted on black messi

some of those figures look a bit exorbitant :hmm:


----------



## Magsimus

@Hams :lol Brilliant.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Fucking Mags :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

Silva worth more than Iniesta?

:lmao That is quality.


----------



## Seb

I don't know why people think City are weaker without Yaya Toure when their midfield trio of De Jong, Barry and Milner is worth exactly the same as Busquets, Xavi and Iniesta :


----------



## Liam Miller

Fergie said changes will be made just hope evans, carrick, valencia and rooney (behind the striker not left) all start, rio will likely be rested for qpr or wigan.

And them prices surely barry, milner and de jong never cost that much?


----------



## haribo

Congrats Nasri


----------



## Vader

26 million for Barry :lmao

Whoever made that up deserves shooting.


----------



## #dealwithit

That table thing always gets me. Just a lot of basic errors in it too. Maxwell 26M? Hell I'm a fan of the guy but seriously wtf? He left to PSG 6 months later for 4M. They also had Alexis Sanchez worth 27M when he just arrived there for 35M.

Also comparing Micah Richards' value to players of his own position make no sense. He's only 12M but Onuoha is 10M and Zabaleta 20M. Serious wtf?


----------



## Kiz

one of the best ones is gunnar nielson for 4 mil. not worth 4 pounds.

needs moar rekik - 125 mil 8*D


----------



## Seb

http://www.sporcle.com/games/oxchambo/the-50-top-market-value-soccer-players-in-the-world

Got them all with 9:40 left but I wasn't rushing. Couldn't work out the €33 million Chelsea player :hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller

Seb said:


> http://www.sporcle.com/games/oxchambo/the-50-top-market-value-soccer-players-in-the-world
> 
> Got them all with 9:40 left but I wasn't rushing. Couldn't work out the €33 million Chelsea player :hmm:


9.12 i got stuck on that chelsea player aswell and the last barca one.


----------



## Vader

10:04 remaining for me - I struggled for a good minute or so on the 30 million Madrid player though.


----------



## Kiz

8:45, took a while to get 35 mil bayern, 30 mil madrid and 28 mil barca


----------



## Irish Jet

9:51, but spent ages trying to spell Neuer, lol.

Sporcle is fucking awesome.


----------



## Joel

Had 7:24 left.

Got stuck on Real Madrid's €35m third one.

for a while. And some injured players took a while for me to get.

Loled at Chelsea's €35m and €33m ones.


----------



## Magsimus

Not even going to try that, wouldn't have a clue.

#NUFC v #Swansea (4-3-3): Krul; Simpson, Perch, Williamson, Santon; Cabaye, Tiote, Gutierrez; Ben Arfa, Ba, Cisse

Forza Santon.

Vorm, Rangel, Williams, Caulker, Taylor, Britton, Allen, Sigurdsson, Dyer, Routledge, Moore

No Graham? Or Sinclair?


----------



## CGS

7:55 

€33m Chelsea & €28m Barca stumped me.


----------



## Desecrated

Only struggled on Manchester United's £36million. 8.03. Spent 2 minutes on it.


----------



## Seb

http://www.sporcle.com/games/g/premierleaguealltime

That one was insanely hard, I managed to get all of them apart from the very last team, by remembering specific games and players from when I was younger. It took me until about 10 seconds left to remember Tottenham :


----------



## Rush

5:00 left on the players value one. Fucking 33 mil Chelsea took like 2 minutes and spelling at times was also a bit of an issue


----------



## reDREDD

if that chelsea guy is worth 33 million, then fuck, better sell him and buy ozil, stat

and how the hell did robben drop so much in price?


----------



## Liam Miller

Seb said:


> http://www.sporcle.com/games/g/premierleaguealltime
> 
> That one was insanely hard, I managed to get all of them apart from the very last team, by remembering specific games and players from when I was younger. It took me until about 10 seconds left to remember Tottenham :



Fucking oldham, had one left with 3 minutes to go and still never got it.


----------



## Irish Jet

Missed one. And it was fucking Fulham.


----------



## Rush

^ i almost missed chelsea 



Seb said:


> http://www.sporcle.com/games/g/premierleaguealltime
> 
> That one was insanely hard, I managed to get all of them apart from the very last team, by remembering specific games and players from when I was younger. It took me until about 10 seconds left to remember Tottenham :


Only got 42/45 on that one


----------



## #dealwithit

FUCKING BRADFORD!!!!!!!11

The annoying thing is when I was running out of time, I just started trying clubs I could think of from the Championship and League One, like Chesterfield, Preston, Gillingham ect. even if I deep down knew it wasn't them (but hey at least I got Barnsley that way). If I really thought about it, I think I could have gotten it. Argh, still raging I missed it.


----------



## Kiz

39/45 on the premier league teams one, stoked with that.


----------



## Joel

Done awful on the Prem one - 37.

The bad misses were Leeds, STOKE and Charlton.

Somehow remembered Bradford.


----------



## reDREDD

wooooooow. good for aston villa. 20 straight years of premier league

and to think, when i said they were the heart of the league, i was being partially sarcastic


----------



## Seb

About to try this one:

http://www.sporcle.com/games/Freddie/championsleagueteams


----------



## Joel

Seb said:


> About to try this one:
> 
> http://www.sporcle.com/games/Freddie/championsleagueteams


Fucking hell. I'll be struggling on this one for sure.

Know the Bulgaria one right away, only cause we played them though!


----------



## Kiz

:lmao going to get reamed on the champions league one


----------



## Magsimus

He scores when he wants!

Demba 1, Demba 2, we've got more Demba's than you, with a knick nack paddy wack they can score a goal, Geordie boys from Senegal


----------



## Seb

Joel said:


> Fucking hell. I'll be struggling on this one for sure.
> 
> Know the Bulgaria one right away, only cause we played them though!


I got 88. I got all the Spanish teams (and all the Scottish teams :side but was one short on each of the English, French, German and Italian teams.

Someone tell me who the bottom English team was b/c I closed the window without checking


----------



## Joel

Seb said:


> I got 88. I got all the Spanish teams (and all the Scottish teams :side but was one short on each of the English, French, German and Italian teams.
> 
> Someone tell me who the bottom English team was b/c I closed the window without checking


Got 75. So lame.

I would put it in spoiler tags, but I seem to have forgetten how to use them on here. Highlight the bottom of post.

blackburn


----------



## steamed hams

Seb said:


> http://www.sporcle.com/games/g/premierleaguealltime
> 
> That one was insanely hard, I managed to get all of them apart from the very last team, by remembering specific games and players from when I was younger. It took me until about 10 seconds left to remember Tottenham :


Got 41/45 on that in the time limit, using no props :ex:


----------



## Desecrated

On the Champions League one, I got 81/126. Completed Turkey, Italy. Missed Tottenham and Schalke. Not sure how I guessed Kaiserslatern over fucking Schalke.


----------



## Seb

Kaiserslautern were the only German team I missed, I kept trying variations of Frankfurt, convinced it was them.

Think I also completed Russia, obviously Ukraine was an easy one too.

Thought the last English team was Ipswich, but obviously not. Sorry Nige 8*D


----------



## #dealwithit

Got 101 in the Champions League one. But I missed fucking Napoli. I got all of the ones from the Netherlands, I got both Cypriot ones, I got all from Israel, Switzerland, Denmark and Hungary. But I missed Napoli. Also missed Hamburg, Bilbao and Wolfsburg. My knowledge of European cities really helped in it though. Helsinki, bang, there's one. Salzburg? Another. Sofia. Boom.


----------



## Kiz

80 on the champions league one. got all the italy, turkey, austrian, greek, ukraine, scottish and serbian (trolololol) ones, mainly through remembering team name i see occasionally pop up during fm.


----------



## #dealwithit

Just seen a top 200 premier league goalscorers one. This is gonna be good


----------



## The Monster

Got 43 out 45 on PL Questions right.

Lovely goal by Cisse for Newcastle United think that’s 8 goals in 8 matches correct? Either way Newcastle doing well this season didn’t think would be as high as they are now come April thought be around mid table at best.

Strange having a PL game on the Friday, I wonder if its worth doing a Friday match for all sides who still are in the Champions league for example? Ive seen a few other leagues do it, Portugal & Dutch I believe are 2 who do this, an Interesting debate none the less.

Not going to go OTT on Blackburn away win nothing decided yet very surprised & shocked people think it is not over until a little (C) appears by side of PL winners name in the PL table & I don’t see it there by our name?

Nothing wrong though in saying the Blackburn win was huge, its ground we have struggled on in past & came through game with 0-2 away win which gave us a 5 point gap at top of the League.

QPR are up next if win this game go 8 points head of Man City who kick off after us v Arsenal away in game both imo need to win, draw doesn’t help either side so should be exciting Super Sunday. Team think have changes to it with Wigan game on Wednesday night in mind.

De Gea

Rafael Smalling Evans Evra

Toni Carrick Scholes Young

Rooney

Welbeck


Couldn’t decide on if Scholes would start or Giggs would in end I went with Scholes, also Evra think might have 1 game off either this Sunday or v Wigan on Wednesday.


----------



## Magsimus

First half possession:

Swan 80%-20% Newc 

Scoreline: Swan 0-1 Newc 

Problem, Swansea? :troll


----------



## Punkhead

Not really Premier league, but can't wait for Chelsea-Barca game.

==REPOST THIS IF YOU THINK THAT FCB ARE CHEATERS AND REFS HELP THEM==


----------



## Irish Jet

Why have they switched Cisse to the left when he started and scored up front?
Demba Ba look incredibly tired IMO.


----------



## united_07

TomasThunder619 said:


> Not really Premier league, but can't wait for Chelsea-Barca game.
> 
> ==REPOST THIS IF YOU THINK THAT FCB ARE CHEATERS AND REFS HELP THEM==


i think you'll get on well with seb 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet

==REPOST THIS IF YOU THINK THAT FCB ARE CHEATERS AND REFS HELP THEM==

Get on the bus


----------



## Irish Jet

Okay, how the fuck did he do that?

Pure class from Cisse, guy is legitimately top drawer.


----------



## STALKER

TomasThunder619 said:


> Not really Premier league, but can't wait for Chelsea-Barca game.
> 
> ==REPOST THIS IF YOU THINK THAT FCB ARE CHEATERS AND REFS HELP THEM==


----------



## Magsimus

When does Cisse score?

Yes that's right, whenever the fuck he wants. World class finish.


----------



## Joel

He's stolen all of Ba's goals.


----------



## #dealwithit

Seb said:


> http://www.sporcle.com/games/oxchambo/the-50-top-market-value-soccer-players-in-the-world
> 
> Got them all with 9:40 left but I wasn't rushing. Couldn't work out the €33 million Chelsea player :hmm:


Just tried this now, and had them all with 9 mins to spare except for 2 and I gave up. The two I couldn't get were Essien and Dzeko. How are either of them worth 30M+ I'll never know.


----------



## Magsimus

2 points off 3rd :mark: 

Arsenal playing City next :mark:

Home to Bolton on monday :mark:

Papiss :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joel

Sunderland, Chelsea and Man City wins this weekend and I may just go nuts.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Imagine Newcastle finished ahead of Spurs, Arsenal and Chelsea? That would be hilarious.


----------



## Magsimus

Spurs are not a massive club. Though it would be funny just because they were "title challengers".

It's not like we're Accrington Stanley


----------



## steamed hams

==REPOST THIS IF YOU THINK THAT FCB ARE CHEATERS AND REFS HELP THEM==


----------



## #dealwithit

Please don't tell me this place believes the UEFA/Barcelona conspiracy theories? I thought this place was better than that.


----------



## Irish Jet

Bananas said:


> Please don't tell me this place believes the UEFA/Barcelona conspiracy theories? I thought this place was better than that.


:mourinho

He clearly meant FC Basel.


----------



## EGame

PAPISS what a player.


----------



## Magsimus

EGame said:


> PAPISS what a player.


The GOAT!

No seriously, we've been feeding him goat :lol










Chill out guys, I got this.


----------



## EGame

Yeah who knew the fuel for Newcastle's engine this year would be strawberry syrup and goat curry.

:kobe


----------



## CGS

How much did Newcastle pay for Cisse again? Something like £9m? Fucking Bargain


----------



## Magsimus

Some say £8m, some say £9m, some say £10m.

I say not enough :ex: But I guess Freiburg needed the money.






What a player.


----------



## DarloKid

papiss cisse is on fire a great buy for the geordies


----------



## EGame

Magsimus said:


> Some say £8m, some say £9m, some say £10m.
> 
> I say not enough :ex: But I guess Freiburg needed the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a player.


Every time the ball comes in contact with his feet in the box it ends up in the back of the net. :hmm:

It will be interesting to see the Ba and Cisse goal scoring competition next season.


----------



## Kenny

Newcastle v Bolton 
Newcastle v Stoke 
Wigan v Newcastle 
Chelsea v Newcastle 
Newcastle v Man City 
Everton v Newcastle	

thoughts mags?


----------



## Magsimus

King Kenny said:


> Newcastle v Bolton
> Newcastle v Stoke
> Wigan v Newcastle
> Chelsea v Newcastle
> Newcastle v Man City
> Everton v Newcastle
> 
> thoughts mags?


The form we're in the next 3 should be wins but you never know. With our counter attack we always look capable of scoring, so getting a result in the last 3 isn't out of the question. Avoiding defeat at Chelsea will probably be crucial. They beat us and that could bury any hopes. City will probably have nothing to play for by this point, same with Everton so I'd actually back us to get at least a point in those. Positive thinking, but might as well. No point being doom and gloom after the season we've had. I predict 5th place, but I really do think Spurs will have a few slip ups. 

Have to support Sunderland tomorrow :hmm:


----------



## Samoon

:lmao Just seen the match stats between newcastle and swansea, swansea had 77% possesion while newcastle 23%, swansea had 19 shots(8 on target) while newcastle had 5 shots(3 on target) and newcastle won. Also swansea had 7 corners and newcastle had 0.


==REPOST THIS IF YOU THINK THAT FCB ARE CHEATERS AND REFS HELP THEM==


----------



## reDREDD

Wow swansea, way to benefica up that match 8*D


----------



## STALKER

Playing like Barcelona does not allways work.


----------



## Magsimus

Samoon said:


> :lmao Just seen the match stats between newcastle and swansea, swansea had 77% possesion while newcastle 23%, swansea had 19 shots(8 on target) while newcastle had 5 shots(3 on target) and newcastle won. Also swansea had 7 corners and newcastle had 0.
> 
> 
> ==REPOST THIS IF YOU THINK THAT FCB ARE CHEATERS AND REFS HELP THEM==


Yet they didn't even look like scoring, every single one was a long shot. 

"835 completed passes and only 7 of those ended in or were in Newcastle's penalty area.”

Comical, yet they'll still get praised to the hills. Their style does not win games, it's like they play for stats.


----------



## Irish Jet

Erm, their style has them overachieving big time. It's worked for them, you can't criticise them for that. They just don't have the cutting edge of a top class team.


----------



## Desecrated

Their style has its advantages and disadvantages. They aren't incisive, but they move the ball around that well, it can force mistakes and bad movement out of the opposition. Unfortunately for them, Newcastle are extremely well organised. They had their gameplan, and won on it. I do see Swansea struggling next season unless they find that predatory striker.


----------



## Seb

Yeah, lets just dismiss everything Swansea have done this season and their position in the league based on one game in which they were unable to offer a threat on goal. A game in which their top 2 goalscorers this season both didn't play. If a team of better players could keep the ball as well as Swansea, they would walk this league.


----------



## Magsimus

:lol who dismissed everything they've done?

I guess, but they live and die by the same tactic. He never has a plan B, even if it isn't going for them. Some would say admirable, but if they're going to progress in the next few years I feel they'll need to adapt to different opponents. 

Also thought it was incredibly boring to watch but each to their own.


----------



## Gunner14

Magsimus said:


> :lol who dismissed everything they've done?
> 
> I guess, but they live and die by the same tactic. He never has a plan B, even if it isn't going for them. Some would say admirable, but if they're going to progress in the next few years I feel they'll need to adapt to different opponents.
> 
> Also thought it was incredibly boring to watch but each to their own.


That midfield 3 is suberb its as good as any midfield in the premiership. Problem is when sinclair and Graham dont start they lack penetration. In the last 13 minutes when sinclair was on Swansea looked slightly more dangerous. Once the 2nd goal went in Newcastle seemed happy to just sit back with a fine you want the ball you keep it but come in our final 3rd and then we'll start defending attitude. 

If that same Swansea side had RVP they'd be in the top 6. for all of swansea's football its incredible when you look at the stats that they have only scored 35 goals this season.


----------



## Seb

Magsimus said:


> :lol who dismissed everything they've done?





Magsimus said:


> Comical, yet they'll still get praised to the hills. Their style does not win games, it's like they play for stats.


???

Swansea lacked penetration but they completely ran the game and restricted Newcastle to very little - but therein lies the reason Newcastle won, the clinical, quality of Cisse's finishing. With Sinclair and Graham playing from the start it might have been a different story.

If any of the top 4 teams could keep 80% odd possession against teams as good as Newcastle, they would walk the league. Swansea's style has seen them go from sneaking up to the prem via the playoffs into a team 3 points behind Liverpool with about a month of the season to go. That's why they're praised to the hills.


----------



## Magsimus

Didn't mean to dismiss them, but "835 completed passes and only 7 of those ended in or were in Newcastle's penalty area” is fairly insane. There's a lack of cutting edge, and then there's that. We basically let them have the ball in the end as they were doing nothing with it. Swap the front 3 for both sides around and it could of been 10-0, but alas they had no-one to break through our makeshift defence.

Clinical strikers are hard to come by, but if they sign one they'll be a force next season. 

Now, come on Wigan and... Sunderland :no:


----------



## Ronsterno1

Magsimus said:


> Didn't mean to dismiss them, but "835 completed passes and only 7 of those ended in or were in Newcastle's penalty area” is fairly insane. There's a lack of cutting edge, and then there's that. We basically let them have the ball in the end as they were doing nothing with it. Swap the front 3 for both sides around and it could of been 10-0, but alas they had no-one to break through our makeshift defence.
> 
> Clinical strikers are hard to come by, but if they sign one they'll be a force next season.
> 
> Now, come on Wigan and... Sunderland :no:


im sorry but swansea will not be a force next season regardless of getting a striker or two in, they have punches above their weight all season.


----------



## Joel

Keep it up, Sunderland. Hopefully they can nick a goal to win it at the end.


----------



## Magsimus

Yep, they're doing alright. 0-0 would do me.



Ronsterno1 said:


> im sorry but swansea will not be a force next season regardless of getting a striker or two in, they have punches above their weight all season.


Force as in top 10, which they basically are already. A lot of the mid table clubs have stagnated or declined over recent years, a top 10 place is there for the taking.


----------



## Razor King

On Swansea, I'm with Gunner here. If they had RVP, they would have a legit claim for a spot in the top-4.


----------



## Seb

I would love to see Brendan Rogers get the Spurs job.


----------



## Rush

Magsimus said:


> Some say £8m, some say £9m, some say £10m.
> 
> I say not enough :ex: But I guess Freiburg needed the money.


It makes me sad that if we hadn't bought Carroll you guys would be so much worse off :sad:


----------



## Nige™

Cisse rightly came out of the game with a lot of praise but Cabaye also was awesome. He'd be perfect for United. They don't need someone like Sneijder who'd play behind Rooney. They need a proper central midfield player and Cabaye is just that. His assist for the first goal was exceptional.

Newcastle will do damn well to hold on to him in the summer, especially if he has a good tournament in the Euros.


----------



## Magsimus

Rush said:


> It makes me sad that if we hadn't bought Carroll you guys would be so much worse off :sad:


Thanks  It's the best thing that could have happened to us.

Speaking of, I see he's been dropped unsurprisingly. Thought Dr Evil (Shelvey) would be benched too, don't think he's ready for the Prem really.


----------



## Nige™

Had to repost that from Jobbed Out's post in the FM thread, just epic!


----------



## Magsimus

:kean

Come on Sunderland, just don't concede.


----------



## Rush

Magsimus said:


> Thanks  It's the best thing that could have happened to us.
> 
> Speaking of, I see he's been dropped unsurprisingly. Thought Dr Evil (Shelvey) would be benched too, don't think he's ready for the Prem really.


I don't like Carroll as a player but i could deal with it if he was around the 10mil range. Seeing what is out there though and realistic targets for us that 35 mil could have gone a long long way. Same thing with Downing. Adam just isn't good enough and doesn't fit. HENDO was a bit overpriced (okay a lot overpriced) but at least i can see glimpses from him that show that potential. I see absolutely nothing from Carroll. He has the footballing sense of a hammer and hits the deck just as well.

Shelvey isn't good enough at this stage but he might get there. Spearing will not ever be good enough, Kuyt is a work horse but he doesn't offer much in the way of a legit goal threat. I have no idea what Maxi did to Kenny to not get a run but its ridiculous. At this point i'd even welcome back Joe Cole :|


----------



## Joel

Gardner just finished Bale. Immense tackle :lol

Edit: Good stuff Sunderland. Need the win desperately now.


----------



## Magsimus

Come on, Wigan. Could steal a point I suppose.


----------



## Liam Miller

:lol :lol harry starting sandro and parker, start lennon next time old floppy chops.


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> I don't like Carroll as a player but i could deal with it if he was around the 10mil range. Seeing what is out there though and realistic targets for us that 35 mil could have gone a long long way. Same thing with Downing. Adam just isn't good enough and doesn't fit. HENDO was a bit overpriced (okay a lot overpriced) but at least i can see glimpses from him that show that potential. I see absolutely nothing from Carroll. He has the footballing sense of a hammer and hits the deck just as well.
> 
> Shelvey isn't good enough at this stage but he might get there. Spearing will not ever be good enough, Kuyt is a work horse but he doesn't offer much in the way of a legit goal threat. I have no idea what Maxi did to Kenny to not get a run but its ridiculous. At this point i'd even welcome back Joe Cole :|


Read an article on Daily Mail the other day too (so take it for what its worth) that Maxi may be one of the guys we decide to sell in the summer which is just stupid as hell. Guy must have fucked Kenny's daughter the night before a match or something. 

As for the rest of them Carroll would have been ok at something like £10m because thats all he's shown. Adam decent at £8m but he doesn't suit us at all. He thrived at Blackpool because he was a big fish in a small pond. Downing. Ugh. He's starting to show something now though. Hendo yeah defo overpriced but he's shown more than the other three combined. Kuyt just lost all his form from the last 2/3 seasons. He finds that and I'd take him instantly. 

How's Cole doing at Lille? Last time I heard he was bossing it and they even wanted to sign him on.


----------



## Razor King

Rush said:


> It makes me sad that if we hadn't bought Carroll you guys would be so much worse off :sad:


35 million is a lot. It could have bought you a Higuain. But...


----------



## Kiz

couldve gotten them kun basically 8*D


----------



## Rush

Could have got us a fuckload of things.

Cole started really well at Lille but i heard he's been shit since. Would still be better than the trash we've been playing.


----------



## Nige™

You Liverpool fans Herd the good news?:lmao

If Liverpool lose today. . .


----------



## Liam Miller

Come on liverpool stop trolling and just win.

Keep Kenny in. Hams will be happy so far.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> 1. Man Utd
> 2. Man City
> 3. Chelsea
> 4. Spurs
> 5. Arsenal
> 6. Liverpool
> 7. Sunderland
> 8. Stoke
> 9. Aston Villa
> 10. Everton
> 11. Bolton
> 12. Wolves
> 13. Newcastle
> 14. Fulham
> 15. West Brom
> 16. Wigan
> 17. QPR
> 18. Blackburn
> 19. Norwich
> 20. Swansea





Heel said:


> LOL, 6th.


You were right after all. It was laughable for me to predict Liverpool as high as 6th :


----------



## steamed hams

:hesk2


----------



## CGS

WWE_TNA said:


> Come on liverpool stop trolling and just win.
> 
> Keep Kenny in. Hams will be happy so far.


Were trolling? OFF COURSE. There's me thinking we were just shite :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

Everton :

I'm smiling now but looks like we will end up playing everton at the worst of times.


----------



## Von Doom

You Jelly guys? 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> You were right after all. It was laughable for me to predict Liverpool as high as 6th :


Swansea 20th? ep



i wish we were trolling. we're just garbage


----------



## Magsimus

EFC Bronco said:


> You Jelly guys? 8*D


Money well spent, looks like a proper goalscorer.

Liverpool fpalm


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Rush said:


> Swansea 20th? ep
> 
> i wish we were trolling. we're just garbage


I resented the idea of a Welsh team playing in the PL at the time and didn't know anything about them :$


----------



## Liam Miller

Is gerrard just really poor this season? unfit? or are the rest that bad not even stevie can help.

We all know pool will end up beating everton.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Heel said:


> Can't wait till the end of the season when we finish above both ArseLOL and Spuds and Adam has more goals than Wilshere and Bale combined.


this is another good 'un


----------



## Rush

Gerrard has been alright this season. Just can't carry all of the dead weight we have around him.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Is gerrard just really poor this season? unfit? or are the rest that bad not even stevie can help.
> 
> We all know pool will end up beating everton.


He was awful last week, tend not to watch many Liverpool games even as hilarious as it is. Still gets crucial goals though.



Mr. Snrub said:


> this is another good 'un


:lol Brilliant. 

Think I predicted us 7th, no idea how to find it though.


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> this is another good 'un


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10247798-post6679.html

These are a fun read.


----------



## Von Doom

Magsimus said:


> Money well spent, looks like a proper goalscorer.
> 
> Liverpool fpalm


£2.5m up front we paid for him, according to Rangers administrators. What a signing.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Heel said:


> Adam has more goals than Wilshere


GENIUS


----------



## Liam Miller

Wigan/chelsea pretty even game.

Wigan, everton, qpr and maybe villa all hitting form :side: :no:


----------



## Rush

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Seb said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10247798-post6679.html
> 
> These are a fun read.


yeah but that guy is a fucking moron. His posts in the rugby thread are evidence enough of that.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Rush said:


> yeah but that guy is a fucking moron. His posts in the rugby thread are evidence enough of that.


His stats say otherwise


----------



## steamed hams

Gerrard and Suarez diving again :frustrate


----------



## Seb

*Re: City: Kuning to get you, United (Premier League - FA Cup - Carling Cup Thread)*



Irish Jet said:


> GENIUS


----------



## Magsimus

Yes Al-Habsi!

Wigan have looked good here, confident of a point :torres


----------



## Rush

this is fucking ridiculous. Kuyt misses from 2 yards out. what a fucking joke.


----------



## DocBlue

Fuck this is a shit game. If you can't beat Wigan at home on possession you probably won't beat anyone. Mata needs a rest so bad and Malouda needs to just leave and never come back. Would it kill Drogba/Sturridge to show an actual interest in winning a league game?!?

Fairly certain now that Benfica/Napoli are terrible teams that we made look like world beaters because Wigan aren't all that and they're bossing this game. End of season can't come soon enough. This has been shambolic


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> this is fucking ridiculous. Kuyt misses from 2 yards out. what a fucking joke.


Seems like i had the right idea to turn this match off after the first goal. 

Also @ Seb we need more Saame posts in here tbh.


----------



## Kiz

samee got banned before like the 90th page or something. i'll go have a look through some of that dross.


----------



## Rush

DocBlue said:


> Fuck this is a shit game. If you can't beat Wigan at home on possession you probably won't beat anyone. Mata needs a rest so bad and Malouda needs to just leave and never come back. Would it kill Drogba/Sturridge to show an actual interest in winning a league game?!?
> 
> *Fairly certain now that Benfica/Napoli are terrible teams *that we made look like world beaters because Wigan aren't all that and they're bossing this game. End of season can't come soon enough. This has been shambolic


:torres



Chain Gang solider said:


> Seems like i had the right idea to turn this match off after the first goal.
> 
> Also @ Seb we need more Saame posts in here tbh.


i've spent most of my time looking at what i should bet on tomorrow. So far i just need to wake up before the basketball starts and get on it 8*D


----------



## Rush

another one hits the post. fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> Yeah and Reina made two saves in the Birmingham away match last season that were better than any save Joe Hart's ever made in his entire career. A couple of good saves doesn't change the fact the City defence are the reason for Golden Glove. Had Reina, VDS or Cech been in that City team they'd have got 20+ clean sheets easy.
> 
> 
> 
> I can deal with that.
> 
> Still, there is no _probably_. Reina is the best without question now. I'm not usually this forceful with something but I really do believe he's the best in the league now and anyone who disputes that is kidding themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty damn solid is not enough to beat Reina, even last season.


reina the best


----------



## T-C

Liverpool are just brilliant entertainment. Keep old Kenneth forever please.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> reina the best












Can't be the best while sitting in the stands :troll

FUCK! Ivanovic. Hundred miles offside! FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Von Doom

Jelavic, AGAIN.


----------



## Irish Jet

That's a fucking joke. Mile offside.


----------



## Nige™

Big teams & those decisions again! Poor Wigan. If they weren't down there with us I'd actually feel sorry for them.


----------



## Irish Jet

The officiating against Wigan in this game has been fucking shocking.


----------



## DocBlue

EFC Bronco said:


> Jelavic, AGAIN.


What an incredible signing, and you took him off the Rangers scum :lol

Thank God for my favourite Chelsea player Ivanovic... and the lino apparently 
Just stick our center backs up front

EDIT: Have to confess Wigan deserve at least a point, truly dire football from us today again.


----------



## Kiz

row of wigan players
row of offside chelsea players
ivanovic behind row of offside chelsea players, not offside

then torres onside and given offside. ohwow.


----------



## Henry Hill

Ivanovic must have the best goal per shot ratio in the league. Seeing as he's a pretty mediocre defender they might as well start him in attack.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> reina the best


Damn I remember that. Dude was arguing with me BIG time when I said that Hart & VDS had a much better season than Reina and that Hart right now is the best keeper around :lmao


----------



## Joel

Rush said:


> :torres
> 
> 
> 
> i've spent most of my time looking at what i should bet on tomorrow. So far i just need to wake up before the basketball starts and get on it 8*D


I'm sure since you started rocking that Durant sig, OKC have lost 3 in a row :hmm:

OMG RUSH IS A JINX!

Torres is so shit.



Henry Hill said:


> Ivanovic must have the best goal per shot ratio in the league. Seeing as he's a pretty mediocre defender they might as well start him in attack.


:kobe


----------



## Magsimus

:lol at :torres, Bambi on ice.


----------



## DocBlue

Magsimus said:


> :lol at :torres, Bambi on ice.


Apparently he slips because he's "low on confidence" and not because he's a pathetic excuse for a striker. How long is it before "low on confidence" turns into "no wait actually he's just shit"? I'm amazed people still find excuses for him.


----------



## Rush

2 games tyvm Joel (one of which was against Miami) and he's averaged 37 points per game in those 8*D


----------



## DocBlue

Deserved


----------



## Nige™

Fuck sake Chelsea.fpalm


----------



## Kiz

wigan outplaying chelsea and then DIAME~!


----------



## Magsimus

Great strike Diame.

This ref is taking the piss with some decisions against Wigan.


----------



## Rush

Nige™ said:


> Fuck sake Chelsea.fpalm


if it makes you feel better we equalised against Villa


----------



## Goku

YES YES YES YES


----------



## steamed hams

I don't understand why any team would have just one person on one post for corners and not someone on both posts.

Anyway, dammit. Expected Liverpool to score a couple before the game and even looked that way in the early stages.


----------



## Nige™

Rush said:


> if it makes you feel better we equalised against Villa


Villa are never going down. I wanted them to beat you because of that prick you have in charge, but at least that cunt Suarez is in my fantasy team. That helps. Still hope Villa score another.

Great, 3-0 and Ridgewell scores. It was a toss up between him or Angel Rangel to come into my fantasy team yesterday and he goes & scores after I chose Rangel. Wonderful.fpalm


----------



## Goku

Rush said:


> if it makes you feel better we equalised against Villa


NO NO NO NO


----------



## steamed hams

Hold on wtf I have sigs turned off. Don't bandwagon my NBA team RUS :frustrate


----------



## DocBlue

So harsh on Wigan. Helluva strike from Torres but where was this the rest of the game?!?


----------



## Nige™

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!!


----------



## Magsimus

Oh, fuck off.

Luckiest 3 points I've ever seen


----------



## Goku

oh go die in a fire chelsea


----------



## Rush

steamed hams said:


> Hold on wtf I have sigs turned off. Don't bandwagon my NBA team RUS :frustrate


i don't support any team, Durant is one of my favourite players though. As if you aren't bandwagoning on the Thunder anyway :darren


----------



## steamed hams

^I started supporting the Sonics (who became the Thunder) when I was a kid. :torres


----------



## Kiz

i have a 96 rated center in 2k12 and play for the thunder. surrounded by westbrook, harden, durant and ibaka. not surprising we're TOP OF THE CONFERENCES with about 15 games left.


----------



## DocBlue

Magsimus said:


> Oh, fuck off.
> 
> Luckiest 3 points I've ever seen


In our other wins I could disagree with you because the game is about putting the ball in the net but the fact is we won because of a refereeing decision. Don't get me wrong we've had plenty against us but I can't honestly say we deserved to win today because we certainly didn't. I hope Wigan stay up now because this win feels so so dirty


----------



## Gunner14

Chelsea surely win now. Scrappy win from what i can read of commentry. Well done to John Terry and his management turning chelsea around.


funny for all the in arsene we trusters after we lost to city tomorrow wins on monday for Chelsea and Newcastle will put us down to 6th. 

We wont beat wolves tuesday night if we kick off in 6th mentally we'll shit ourselves and implode. End of season collapse again???? Real possiblity.


----------



## steamed hams

A lot of ifs and games in hand type stuff going on there Gunner.


----------



## reDREDD

Torres, the BEST PLAYMAKER OF ALL TIME

Until he hit the volley, i felt like booking a flight to london and breaking his knees


----------



## DocBlue

Gunner14 said:


> Chelsea surely win now. Scrappy win from what i can read of commentry. Well done to John Terry and his management turning chelsea around.
> 
> 
> funny for all the in arsene we trusters after we lost to city tomorrow wins on monday for Chelsea and Newcastle will put us down to 6th.
> 
> We wont beat wolves tuesday night if we kick off in 6th mentally we'll shit ourselves and implode. End of season collapse again???? Real possiblity.


Not when you play us in the middle of our CL Semi-final ties. Our only hope is if the tie is over after the first leg (strong possibility) and we go all out at the Emirates and Arsenal have a terrible game

I think you'll beat City anyway and we look like we can lose any game, especially with 3 London derbys in our next 5 games. (the other 2 Barca obviously) I'd rate our chances of top 4 at 5% even if we can somehow win at the Emirates


----------



## Magsimus

In better news, I hear Bolton looked terrible today. Only have 1 day rest too. 

3 points are a must.


----------



## Joel

Rush said:


> 2 games tyvm Joel (one of which was against Miami) and he's averaged 37 points per game in those 8*D


He's gun. Better win the MVP.



Magsimus said:


> Oh, fuck off.
> 
> Luckiest 3 points I've ever seen


Can't disagree. We were awful and the officials were a homers.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> oh go die in a fire chelsea


We'll die a worse death - Barca are coming to town in 2 weeks.



Rush said:


> i don't support any team, Durant is one of my favourite players though. As if you aren't bandwagoning on the Thunder anyway :darren


I expect to see a D-ROSE sig from you in the future then.



DocBlue said:


> In our other wins I could disagree with you because the game is about putting the ball in the net but the fact is we won because of a refereeing decision. Don't get me wrong we've had plenty against us but I can't honestly say we deserved to win today because we certainly didn't. I hope Wigan stay up now because this win feels so so dirty


Nah, they have to go. They give us far too much trouble. Even last season we only won 1-0 at home against them and the season before when we won the title, they give Ancelotti his first Chelsea loss. They have to go.



Gunner14 said:


> Chelsea surely win now. Scrappy win from what i can read of commentry. Well done to John Terry and his management turning chelsea around.
> 
> 
> funny for all the in arsene we trusters after we lost to city tomorrow wins on monday for Chelsea and Newcastle will put us down to 6th.
> 
> We wont beat wolves tuesday night if we kick off in 6th mentally we'll shit ourselves and implode. End of season collapse again???? Real possiblity.


You'll beat Wolves regardless.


----------



## Rush

Mr. Snrub said:


> i have a 96 rated center in 2k12 and play for the thunder. surrounded by westbrook, harden, durant and ibaka. not surprising we're TOP OF THE CONFERENCES with about 15 games left.


my 81 rated shooting guard playing for the Bucks has Kevin Love and Jennings. Thats about it, me and Love are carrying the team 8*D

^ Rose or Griffin next up.


----------



## Razor King

Fuck Chelsea. The first goal was pathetic officiating.


----------



## Von Doom

Is this a sick joke? Stoke vs Wolves the live evening game?

Fuck my mouth, might as well go to bed.


----------



## Magsimus

EFC Bronco said:


> Is this a sick joke? Stoke vs Wolves the live evening game?
> 
> Fuck my mouth, might as well go to bed.


The main event! 

I've been waiting all week for this. Lets get ready to rumble.

How many rucks and mauls will we see?


----------



## DocBlue

Joel said:


> Nah, they have to go. They give us far too much trouble. Even last season we only won 1-0 at home against them and the season before when we won the title, they give Ancelotti his first Chelsea loss. They have to go.


That was the reason I wanted them to go down before today haha but I feel real bad for them.



Razor King said:


> Fuck Chelsea. The first goal was pathetic officiating.


You realise we didn't give the onside decision right??? The lineman makes these decisions and your frustrations should rightly be directed at him.

PS just saw Wigan's goal. Incredible strike! Cech had no chance


----------



## reDREDD

fuck wigan. assholes are the most annoying team in the premier league and united always beat them

all hail the new evil regime!


----------



## Razor King

DocBlue said:


> You realise we didn't give the onside decision right??? The lineman makes these decisions and your frustrations should rightly be directed at him.


:lmao

Sorry, just can't stop laughing.


----------



## Joel

Wigan score an amazing goal.

Chelsea score an offside goal and scrappy ass stoppage time winner to steal the points from a deserving, honest Wigan team.

#EVILCHELSEACHARGE

We will cheat our way past Barca :terry


----------



## Ronsterno1

3 points are all that matters, couldnt give a fuck how scrappy or lucky we were to get them, up the chelsea.


----------



## Goku




----------



## DocBlue

Razor King said:


> :lmao
> 
> Sorry, just can't stop laughing.


Fair enough, have fun with that.

Talk of the winner possibly being offside too. Have to confess I thought the flag would go up when I first saw it.


----------



## reDREDD

Joel said:


> Wigan score an amazing goal.
> 
> Chelsea score an offside goal and scrappy ass stoppage time winner to steal the points from a deserving, honest Wigan team.
> 
> #EVILCHELSEACHARGE
> 
> We will cheat our way past Barca :terry


The #EVILCHELSEACHARGE will never end! 8 wins in 10 matches bitches!

please messi, please dedicate your game vs us to a dying child or unicef

Chelsea feed off tears and evil!


----------



## Destiny

Dominated but couldn't put away our chances again.

Horrible result at Anfield, again.

Kenny out...... ?


----------



## Magsimus

Destiny said:


> Dominated but couldn't put away our chances again.
> 
> Horrible result at Anfield, again.
> 
> Kenny out...... ?


Treason.

Traitor to the realm. Off with your head imo.


----------



## CGS

Destiny said:


> Dominated but couldn't put away our chances again.
> 
> Horrible result at Anfield, again.
> 
> Kenny out...... ?


Not sure if we should get rid of Kenny tbh. I mean his league form does scream GTFO but the same time just look at Chelsea and you can see that changing your manager every year or so does no real good. I mean if we do get rid of him then thats 4 managers in 2 1/2 years.


----------



## T-C

Kenny is clueless, hope he stays forever. His return has been a disaster for the club all around.


----------



## reDREDD

u mad bro?


----------



## Magsimus

:lmao as much as I hate it, the #EVILCHELSEACHARGE gets hilariously better with every game.


----------



## Rush

#KennyOUT

Agent Rafa is lurking :troll


----------



## Destiny

Chain Gang solider said:


> Not sure if we should get rid of Kenny tbh. I mean his league form does scream GTFO but the same time just look at Chelsea and you can see that changing your manager every year or so does no real good. I mean if we do get rid of him then thats 4 managers in 2 1/2 years.


I understand your point but do you really believe that the players Kenny/Commoli bought in, are going to lead us to a champions league spot or even challenge for the title? What about some of Kenny tactics and team management? Media appearances?

I like Kenny but don't think he's the right man for liverpools future. 

I really hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Kiz

i believe liverpool should bring in more english players. 30 mil for albrighton!


----------



## CGS

Destiny said:


> I understand your point but do you really believe that the players Kenny/Commoli bought in, are going to lead us to a champions league spot or even challenge for the title? What about some of Kenny tactics and team management? Media appearances?
> 
> I like Kenny but don't think he's the right man for liverpools future.
> 
> I really hope I'm wrong.


Honestly no. Not even close. Good shout about his media appearances as well though they have been a joke. Especially with the whole Suarez racism stuff. Question as well though is that if he leaves who do we bring in? Especially with the midtable state we are in. Frankly the only replacement I see is Rafa.


----------



## Destiny

Dont tell Kenny that Snrub, its a bargain.

@ Chain: I don't think we should bring in anyone now but I think it's necessary for next season. I'm not exactly sure who I would bring in but I wouldnt mind AVB, Rafa or Hiddink. ?

I just expected an improvement with the amount of cash splashed.


----------



## Irish Jet

Swap :suarez2 for :torres and bring back Rafa.

Then you'll go from being well outside the top 4 to being just outside the top 4. Progress.


----------



## Kiz

if you spend 110 mil or w/e it was you would be hoping for a lot better than 8th/9th


----------



## steamed hams

oh sh- Wolves lead.


----------



## haribo

Mr. Snrub said:


> i believe liverpool should bring in more english players. 30 mil for albrighton!


Maybe we'll finally see that long awaited move for Darren Bent.


----------



## CGS

Destiny said:


> Dont tell Kenny that Snrub, its a bargain.
> 
> @ Chain: I don't think we should bring in anyone now but I think it's necessary for next season. I'm not exactly sure who I would bring in but I wouldnt mind AVB, Rafa or Hiddink. ?
> 
> I just expected an improvement with the amount of cash splashed.


Can't see Hiddink Or AVB coming here though thats the thing. Rafa too me seems like the only likely choice at this moment


----------



## Kiz

haribo said:


> Maybe we'll finally see that long awaited move for Darren Bent.


but bent has shown he can score, why would they want him?


----------



## Joel

Chain Gang solider said:


> Can't see Hiddink Or AVB coming here though thats the thing. Rafa too me seems like the only likely choice at this moment


AVB would jump at the chance to manage Liverpool. Even though you guys suck, you still are a big club and he'll get the chance to manage one once again. And then he has the chance to directly stick it to us if he is successful.


----------



## T-C

At least with Rafa there you always had a gameplan of some sort, current Liverpool under Kenneth are just seem a mess.


----------



## Rush

i'd take AVB tbh. It would give him the chance to mould his own vision without too many senior players with egos (ohai BIG MAN) and we desperately need an overhaul. Of our squad atm there is a lot of shit/dead weight. We have Aquilani and Cole out on loan, plus a few young guys, Spearing, Adam, Carroll, Downing, Carra, Kuyt just aren't good enough. Bellamy and Gerrard are getting older and more injury prone, Aurelio is perennially injured and we truly lack that star midfield player who can spark something. Gerrard can do it but he's not always going to be there. 

Our backline is fine, Agger and Skrtel are boss in the centre, Enrique and Johnson out wide and our young guys in Kelly, Coates, Robinson and Flanagan have some promise. Shelvey isn't premier league standard yet and Suso + Raheem are both way too young but hopefully they can develop. Henderson is showing some promise, he gets panned far too much. Once you cut through all of that you're left with Reina who is getting more useless by the day, our backup keepers who are pretty shit; LUCAS, Suarez, Maxi, Gerrard and Bellamy. Its just not good enough.


----------



## CGS

If AVB wanted to take the Pool job then I wouldn't object at all. Plus these owners seem like they would give him the freedom to do things his way. We just really need to sort out that midfield line which sounds soo friggin dumb when you consider that back in August people were talking about us having too many Midfielders in the squad. That is are basic issue right there. Defence is fine, Goalkeeper is ok but better start looking for a replacement in the summer, Strikeforce needs one more guy alongside Suarez. The problem with Carroll is that he needs service. He NEEDS it. when he tries to create stuff he just ends up on the floor. Give him a nice setup and he might be able to do something with it. Plus he needs more confidence. He could be a solid player but frankly I think being at Liverpool has and will kill off his confidence for good he needs to go and rebuild himself somewhere else.


----------



## steamed hams

CROUCH


----------



## Magsimus

Goodnight sweet Wolves. Pretty much buried now. 

If you're going to sack your manager, at least have a plan. Was a shambles pretty much.


----------



## Seb

Mags you should turn on Sky Sports 3, there's a Toon legend in the studio for the Barca/Zaragoza game :terry


----------



## Magsimus

I just did and Zaragoza immediately missed a tap in.

I'm gonna guess it's Marcelino :nas

Feel bad that the opening poster in this thread is a Wolves fan, couldn't wait for the season to begin. So much optimism.


----------



## Joel

I remember when Wolves were top on like week 3.


----------



## steamed hams

Villa were the first team they dropped points against. :terry

Actually I remember when Villa were top.










Hey Kiz do you remember when Man City were top? :torres


----------



## CGS

Liverpool 2nd Woooo :troll


----------



## hassassin

The race for third and fourth is remarkable this year.

The tide keeps changing, sudden dips and surges in form by all the four teams involved.

Massive game for Arsenal and Man City tomorrow, both have to go for it. I went for an outrageous prediction of 4-3 to City, but I have no idea how this'll pan out to be honest. Wenger's tactics will play a focal role, I think Oxlade-Chamberlain and Walcott must both start. They will have joy on the break.

Man City at their very best can come away with a convincing win at Arsenal, but their recent away form hasn't been at their peak standard. Bar that poor performance at QPR, Arsenal have been grinding out win after win recently. It'll come down to mistakes and who wants it more.


----------



## Liam Miller

I fancy city to stuff arsenal, my mind ahs changed so much on that game.


----------



## Magsimus

Stuff 'em please City.

Watching the Chelsea highlights :no: Feel really sorry for Wigan.


----------



## reDREDD

Come on city!

Lets show england money can buy success!


----------



## Liam Miller

How the fuck did they not see the two offsides that led to goals in the chelsea game. fpalm


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA

Wwe getting a shout out


----------



## reDREDD

==REPOST THIS IF YOU THINK THAT FCB ARE CHEATERS AND REFS HELP THEM==


----------



## DocBlue

MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> Wwe getting a shout out


Haha watching too. DAT publicity! :lmao
I can't see past an Arsenal win tomorrow


----------



## Irish Jet

hassassin said:


> The race for third and fourth is remarkable this year.
> 
> The tide keeps changing, sudden dips and surges in form by all the four teams involved.
> 
> Massive game for Arsenal and Man City tomorrow, both have to go for it. I went for an outrageous prediction of 4-3 to City, but I have no idea how this'll pan out to be honest. Wenger's tactics will play a focal role, I think Oxlade-Chamberlain and Walcott must both start. They will have joy on the break.
> 
> Man City at their very best can come away with a convincing win at Arsenal, but their recent away form hasn't been at their peak standard. Bar that poor performance at QPR, Arsenal have been grinding out win after win recently. It'll come down to mistakes and who wants it more.


Why would Arsenal be playing on the break? They should have most of the ball.

I'd play the forehead, as retarded as he can be, he's very dangerous, I'm not sold on AOC yet although you can tell he will be good.

I think Arsenal should win.


----------



## Liam Miller

Irish Jet said:


> Why would Arsenal be playing on the break? They should have most of the ball.
> 
> I'd play the forehead, as retarded as he can be, he's very dangerous, I'm not sold on AOC yet although you can tell he will be good.
> 
> I think Arsenal should win.


We win, city will be a little nervous and feel the pressure but if united lose/draw city will see a way back in it and beat gunners.


----------



## D'Angelo

Tough game tomorrow, no two ways about it. We are rightful favourites IMO, we've been great at home lately and City certainly aren't the best travellers. If we start like we have done recently at home and press them and attack we should win. Not 100% on City's team but I think Aguero/Lescott are in the team which is obviously a big boost. We should win, but I think it depends on United score as well. As above poster said, if United lose/draw City will have an even bigger incentive to win. I'd obviously be delighted with a win but wouldn't be too bothered about a draw. It's not a 'must win' IMO, it'd be nice but not necessary. Don't think we'll start Ramsey. Should see Gervinho and Walcott on the wings, but wouldn't be surprised if AOC starts instead of Gerv. Rest of the team picks itself.

Chelsea pciking up the points was a bit disappointing, especially considering the laughable decision for the first goal, and a sceptical second goal, but what can you do. Spurs result was expected, takes the momentum out of any comeback, good for us.


----------



## steamed hams

==REPOST THIS IF YOU THINK THAT EVIL CHELSEA ARE CHEATERS AND REFS HELP THEM==


----------



## Joel

What shoutout did WWE get on MotD?



Irish Jet said:


> I think Arsenal should win.


Joel wipes a cockatoo's ass with what you think :side:

Hoping for a return to form for City. A nice 0-3 scoreline will do me :agree:


----------



## EGame

City are going to fuck it all up tomorrow. You just know Mancini is going to crack under the pressure, the fucking idiot.


----------



## Irish Jet

WWE_TNA said:


> We win, city will be a little nervous and feel the pressure but if united lose/draw city will see a way back in it and beat gunners.


We're not fucking drawing/losing at home to QPR, if we do it's all fucked anyways.

Valencia's not bringing lube this time. IT WILL BE A MASSACRE.

/cocky united fan

I hope we win.


----------



## DocBlue

Joel said:


> What shoutout did WWE get on MotD?


Not really a shout out, just a mention in the Stoke-Wolves game when there was some grabbing or something in the box, commentator said something along the lines of "that's something you'd usually see in the WWE"

City win would be great but on form I think Arsenal are rightly favourites and honestly even if City do win are we really capable of winning at the Emirates with our next run of games?


----------



## Joel

Arsenal aren't exactly on form after their loss to QPR. What it all comes down to is what City shows up. The one hungry one that wanted the title early in the season, or the crappy one we've seen lately?

RvP is kinda due a goal though.

I think both Spurs and Arsenal will drop enough points for us to get third. Problem is we probably won't be able to take it due to the CL.


----------



## reDREDD

fuck the FA. Assholes probably want Harry to win the FA cup and beat us


----------



## DocBlue

I genuinely wish we weren't in the FA Cup. We look tired as it is. It would be nice to win it sure but it's a distraction we certainly could do without


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Sparky too get QPR too roll over n die??Also.....LOL at Pool wanting Rafa back!! #noimprovement! #FACT!


----------



## #dealwithit

I know people would see Rafa as a backwards step for Liverpool, but it would be 'Back to the Future' given who they've currently got in charge. 

Chelsea's streak of lucky victories has me really paranoid now. It honestly seems like Di Matteo is a good luck charm for them.


----------



## Joel

I just think we are having a good period now. We saw Arsenal's not too long ago when they were just getting stoppage time goal after stoppage time goal and Spurs earlier in the season. We've finally peaked, but I feel it has come too late.


----------



## reDREDD

I wish swansea could do business for us


----------



## Silent Alarm

> KENNY DALGLISH had a pop at ref Mike Oliver after Liverpool made it NINE Anfield draws this season.
> 
> Dirk Kuyt missed a sitter but the Kop boss blamed the result on Oliver for denying the Reds two spot-kicks.
> 
> King Kenny said: *“There will be some people for whom paranoia will set in and think there’s an agenda against this football club. We don’t see it that way but I suppose others will.”*
> 
> Liverpool could have had penalties when Alan Hutton caught Luis Suarez and Eric Lichaj handled.
> 
> Kuyt claimed Oliver said he did not give the second because Lichaj had just been “unlucky”.
> 
> Dalglish raged: “I’ve never heard of a penalty not being given by a ref saying the boy had been unlucky. What chance have we got?
> 
> “To be denied a penalty because the opponent was unlucky¿” But the official DID get it wrong in booking Suarez for diving, when Stephen Ireland clearly stood on the Uruguayan striker’s foot.
> 
> Dalglish added: “It’s a joke — Suarez gets booked for diving. It’s lucky he’s not broken his foot.”


C-o-n-spiracy.


----------



## Irish Jet

> Dalglish added: “It’s a joke — Suarez gets booked for diving. It’s lucky he’s not broken his foot.”


VICTIM


----------



## Kiz

pizarro starts, we win.

silva starts, we're lethargic and pointless. pizarro in 15 mins vs sunderland did more than silva in 2012.


----------



## Razor King

van Persie is due a goal. I'm hoping he's not as tired as he has been in previous games. Ramsey absolutely MUST NOT start. My team would be:

Szczesny

Sagna Koscielny Vermaelen Gibbs

Arteta Song

Walcott Rosicky Gervinho

van The GOAL!​
On the bench, I'd have Park instead of Chamakh honestly. Chamakh isn't an impact sub AT ALL. With Chamberlain and Ramsey on the bench, we would be fine. Just don't start Ramsey.


----------



## Kiz

> The Blues have lost all four matches this season when Mario Balotelli and Edin Dzeko have featured in the same starting line-up.


ridiculous stat. aguero needs to start, as does lescott. right now i'd take dzeko over mario.

nasri/pizarro/milner midfield plz, with yaya behind them. 4-1-3-2, go for it.


----------



## Goku

That's the strongest line-up I cam think up.


----------



## Zen

Chelsea only just won that match against Wigan thought it would be a walk in the park.


----------



## Seb

Just saw the Pool game, how didn't you guys win :lmao

Gerrard was in total BOSS mode, put in at least 4 or 5 long range pinpoint crosses that should've been finished off.


----------



## Gunner14

Joel said:


> I just think we are having a good period now. We saw Arsenal's not too long ago when they were just getting stoppage time goal after stoppage time goal and Spurs earlier in the season. We've finally peaked, but I feel it has come too late.


Looks that way. Its funny how when Man United score in the last minute or in stoppage time its through commitment and desire. when anyone else does it there shit and lucky.



Razor King said:


> van Persie is due a goal. I'm hoping he's not as tired as he has been in previous games. Ramsey absolutely MUST NOT start. My team would be:
> 
> Szczesny
> 
> Sagna Koscielny Vermaelen Gibbs
> 
> Arteta Song
> 
> Walcott Rosicky Gervinho
> 
> van The GOAL!​
> On the bench, I'd have Park instead of Chamakh honestly. Chamakh isn't an impact sub AT ALL. With Chamberlain and Ramsey on the bench, we would be fine. Just don't start Ramsey.


Pretty much agree with that team. But for a laugh Wenger should make the race for 4th interesting and play

Flappy
jenkinkshit djourou squidboy gibbs
coquelin song
Roshitty Ramsey Chambershite
Chamakh

i think we're going to lose 2day we can feel all the other teams around us closing in and we're crap under pressure. We HAVE to win to make up for the performance vs Q.P.R and i can see alot more 'tired' excuses. 

Wilshere injury set back number 1. - Knee injury forced him to miss the reserves friendly we arranged for him to play in. I hope he missed the last 7 games so he doesn't go to the euro's otherwise i can see him becoming like Diaby.

Prediction Arsenal 1 - 2 Man City

Regardless of result I would love it if Nasri scored.


----------



## #dealwithit

Roshityy is not a football


----------



## united_07

just seen this on twitter, brilliant, so true :lmao


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

united_07 said:


> just seen this on twitter, brilliant, so true :lmao


Thats BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Irish Jet

Gunner14 said:


> Pretty much agree with that team. But for a laugh Wenger should make the race for 4th interesting and play
> 
> Flappy
> jenkinkshit djourou squidboy gibbs
> coquelin song
> Roshitty Ramsey Chambershite
> Chamakh
> 
> i think we're going to lose 2day we can feel all the other teams around us closing in and we're crap under pressure. We HAVE to win to make up for the performance vs Q.P.R and i can see alot more 'tired' excuses.
> 
> Wilshere injury set back number 1. - Knee injury forced him to miss the reserves friendly we arranged for him to play in. I hope he missed the last 7 games so he doesn't go to the euro's otherwise i can see him becoming like Diaby.
> 
> Prediction Arsenal 1 - 2 Man City
> 
> Regardless of result I would love it if Nasri scored.


:lmao


----------



## reDREDD

Matador said:


> Chelsea only just won that match against Wigan thought it would be a walk in the park.


i didnt. wigan have been giving us hell lately.

not to mention they were having a great run of form


----------



## haribo

DocBlue said:


> commentator said something along the lines of "that's something you'd usually see in the WWE"


Makes a change from when people still refer to it as WWF.	



Gunner14 said:


> jenkinkshit
> Roshitty Chambershite
> 
> Regardless of result I would love it if Nasri scored.


:Rock3


----------



## Cliffy

Would be a shame to see Wigan go down.

Dave Whelan is a cracking bloke.


Also, Fabrice will be back in training in a month.


----------



## Bullseye

Wigan were very, very unfortunate to not take a point yesterday. I hope they stay up as the football they've been playing lately has been quite interestig and enjoyable to watch.

Really hoping for City to win today and QPR to snatch a draw at least. Make the title race interesting and give us a greater chance of 4th place.


----------



## united_07

would like to see something like this today


de gea

rafael rio evans evra

valencia carrick scholes young

rooney welbeck​


----------



## steamed hams

I see Morecambe's home loss against Swindon hit Gunner really hard.


----------



## united_07

united_07 said:


> would like to see something like this today
> 
> 
> de gea
> 
> rafael rio evans evra
> 
> valencia carrick scholes young
> 
> rooney welbeck​



just announced this is the team, good lineup, hopefully valencia and rafael keep up their good partnership

edit: bench: Amos, Jones, Giggs, Park, Hernandez, Cleverley, Pogba


----------



## Foreshadowed

I'm liking that team and it's the team I wanted to see/predicted for today. I'm expecting a comfortable win today, maybe 3-0 and I'm hoping we put in a good shift after our last abysmal display at home against Fulham.


----------



## Humph

Chamakh and Andy Carroll should have a lazy off. Hopefully we can pull a win off against city but it's too hard to call.


----------



## D'Angelo

I don't think one loss makes Arsenal out of form. If anything it should make us want to come back stronger. It's not like City are playing us in the midst of four straight defeats. We should be right up for it today.

United should sweep QPR away. Really hoping they do to take the sting out of City. They should be ravenous if United drop silly points, but this is City so they could just as easily bottle it. Glad this game is at the Grove, if it was at City it'd be a whole different ball game, and not just because of their great home form.


----------



## Joel

D'Angelo said:


> I don't think one loss makes Arsenal out of form.


It doesn't make you in form either though. And City are looking to bounce back as well. They have more to lose than you, so it's going to be a very interesting game.


----------



## EGame

game over

:lmao Young was offside.


----------



## DocBlue

Standard jammy United. Offside and a dive and a penalty and a red card


----------



## Ruckus

What a joke. fpalm


----------



## #dealwithit

That was like a triple whammy of bad decisions. Game ruined.


----------



## Kiz

:viera

wasnt wrong


----------



## reDREDD

== REPOST IF YOU THINK MANCHESTER UNITED ARE FIXING MATCHES AND CHEATERS AND BUTTLICKERS ==

Typical fergie association cheaters


----------



## united_07

definite penalty and a deserved red card...


----------



## DocBlue

I disagree 07 but in all honesty it was always going to be a walk in the park anyway


----------



## Gunner14

DocBlue said:


> I disagree 07 but in all honesty it was always going to be a walk in the park anyway


he's trolling


----------



## DocBlue

Good thing I didn't overreact then. Arsenal to win too I suspect


----------



## #dealwithit

Hey DocBlue, do you remember a player called Dean Stamp that used to play for Exeter? I don't think he ever played for the first team though.


----------



## DocBlue

I do indeed. He scored loads of goals in reserves and youth team but never seemed to be able to make it in the first team. I think he played a few games though (not many). Why do you ask? Think he was at Truro last time I saw like a few years ago


----------



## Magsimus

Ashley Young is one of the worst divers in the league, people shouldn't be surprised. Twists/throws his body in every challenge so it looks like he's been kicked/pushed.


----------



## Suley

Rooney is by far Manutd's best passer.


----------



## Seb

:carrick

Absolutely shocking performance. I'd be more confident of Heskey making an accurate pass in the final third.


----------



## Kiz

Suley said:


> Rooney is by far Manutd's best passer.


----------



## Von Doom

Scholes is still world class. Aside from Zidane easily the best midfielder of this generation.


----------



## Irish Jet

Dire performance, trying to pass it into the net.


----------



## Nige™

Welbeck is awful. He can't finish for shit. He can't play up front for England when he can't take decent chances. I'd have Defoe & Bent over him any day of the week, Sturride too.

DAT SCHOLES!!!


----------



## Seb

Scholes a class above any other player on the pitch today. Hope he goes to the Euro's.


----------



## Irish Jet

:mark:

DESPERATION!!!


----------



## steamed hams

TEH SCHOLZ


----------



## Destiny

Lol at some of the decisions in this United match.

Conspiracy.

-.-


----------



## Irish Jet

Nige™ said:


> Welbeck is awful. He can't finish for shit. He can't play up front for England when he can't take decent chances. I'd have Defoe & Bent over him any day of the week, Sturride too.
> 
> DAT SCHOLES!!!


He's not awful, he's just badly out of form. I think he's probably tired, never played anything close to this many games in a season at this level. His finishing is poor but he's much better than the rest of those players at just about everything else.

Sturridge got booed off the field by Chelsea fans yesterday.


----------



## reDREDD

Disgraceful what they did to sturridge yesterday


----------



## Nige™

Who would you rather have running through on goal at 0-0 in the last few seconds at the Euros, Welbeck or Defoe? It's not even close. I'd trust Sturridge more too.


----------



## united_07

Scholes is easily MOTM, absolutely brilliant today

should really of had more than 2 though


----------



## Irish Jet

Nige™ said:


> Who would you rather have running through on goal at 0-0 in the last few seconds at the Euros, Welbeck or Defoe? It's not even close. I'd trust Sturridge more too.


That's not the only criteria in which you judge a player. He starts ahead of Hernandez for United, and I'd trust him over all of those guys.

Welbeck is the best all round footballer out of those 3. His link up play and his holding up have been superb at times this season, Ferguson clearly sees a special talent in him.


----------



## Rush

i'd trust none of those guys tbh. Not a slight on them, just i wouldn't bank on any of them scoring a match winner in a big game.


----------



## Destiny

David Silva not on the team sheet for today's game.

Mancini, what a coach.


----------



## Kiz

injured.

needed a rest regardless, has been dire in 2012


----------



## united_07

95% pass completion rate


----------



## Destiny

Mr. Snrub said:


> injured.
> 
> needed a rest regardless, has been dire in 2012


That's fair enough then.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Scholes, what a player and fully deserved Man of the Match. He was the best player on the pitch today; controlled the game, spread the ball beautifully with the reverse pass to Rafael being superb and scored a great goal. A tremendous performance and he's been absolutely fantastic since his return from his brief retirement. Other players that were solid were Rafael, Ferdinand, Evans and Valencia. Rooney continues scoring goals but he looked tired and sloppy in the final 15 minutes of the match.

We dominated possession but we didn't really do much with it except for a few opportunities where we either hit the post/bar or Kenny saved it. We tried to walk the ball into the net but that didn't work for us and we were very casual and careless at times. It's odd how this season is compared to last season where last season, Old Trafford was a fortress and we played well and we struggled away. However, this season, we've been brilliant away but poor at home and it needs sorting out as we need to stop being so sloppy at times and need to be a lot more clinical.

QPR were unlucky, they defended well and Derry should not have been sent off and it wasn't a penalty and it was offside. The referee and his assistants were abysmal today. Terrible decisions throughout the entire game.

On Welbeck, he looks very tired compared to a couple of months back. He's having his first proper season with United and he's playing a lot of games, which he isn't really used to. He needs a rest really as he's started so many games and Chicharito has usually been the one on the bench. Welbeck has done well though, got 10 goals, holds up play well and links up with his fellow players really well, especially with his neat little flicks and one-two's. Plus, he can finish really well (his goal against City in the FA Cup was a great goal) but I do agree with Nige, he can be useless at times in his finishing when he should be scoring. However, that should improve over time, he'll be more clinical and have a much better finish as he gets older.

Come on Arsenal!


----------



## EGame

Lol Pizarro on the bench again even after he completely changed the game last week. 

Title will be decided if City lose or draw.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Balotelli not getting red card? What the fuck? :eddie


----------



## EGame

Yeah that's a red by any rule book.

Edit: looool 80-20 possession for Arsenal.


----------



## Irish Jet

Balotelli is scum. For those who defended the Parker incident just look at that.

Going to seriously hurt someone very soon. Liability.


----------



## Rush

Balotelli would be class if he had an ounce of brains.


----------



## Nige™

Irish Jet said:


> That's not the only criteria in which you judge a player. He starts ahead of Hernandez for United, and I'd trust him over all of those guys.
> 
> Welbeck is the best all round footballer out of those 3. His link up play and his holding up have been superb at times this season, Ferguson clearly sees a special talent in him.


Yeah, obviously you need different attributes, but I just don't see it with Welbeck. He's a workhorse which is a great but I don't rate him as a striker. They do need to score, even Andy Carroll will have to do it one day.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

I don't get how Pizarro is usually in the bench. I think he's doing a great job since his arrive and is the midfielder City needs. I know he isn't the taller player but I think he can be useful playing with Toure Yaya. Well, sometimes you don't get what Mancini is doing.


----------



## Destiny

Should've been a red for Mario.

Pizzaro has been very impressive.


----------



## DocBlue

:lmao Mario should have had 3 yellows at least. Why hasn't Mancini taken him off yet? Such a liability


----------



## united_07

disgraceful, ref didnt even blow for a foul


----------



## #dealwithit

How is Balotelli still on the field? By my count he should have 2 straight reds and 2 yellows by now. Scum.

The FA should give him a 10 game ban. Seriously.


----------



## Silent Alarm

He's a character though.


----------



## Kiz

hilarious coming from a club that idolises roy keane and paul scholes.


----------



## EGame

I would be shocked if Mario is kept on the pitch. He needs to be subbed now.


----------



## reDREDD

Scholes is a good man

He always walks off quietly when red carded hitting dangerous tackles


----------



## Seb

Yeah, that's probably the worst tackle i've seen since Flamini on Corluka. So blatant, tackles like that should get a minimum 5 game ban imo. Mario is a million times more trouble than he's worth.


----------



## Rush

Don't forget Cantona










Mario just needs to aim a bit higher


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> hilarious coming from a club that idolises roy keane and paul scholes.


try and find a scholes tackle equal or worse to that


----------



## Ronsterno1

balotelli's a cunt, end of.


----------



## united_07

Rush said:


> Don't forget Cantona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mario just needs to aim a bit higher


that guy was a cunt though, shouted racist abuse at eric and threw something at him


----------



## Seb




----------



## united_07

Seb said:


>


that was never going to break his leg


----------



## KingJames23

united_07 said:


> disgraceful, ref didnt even blow for a foul


And he was looking directly at it. Done enough to be sent off 3 times. Couple more incidents and he could beat Adebayor's record.

Just wait, he'll be involved in City's winner.


----------



## Rush

song is so appropriate Seb :lmao


----------



## Kiz

i missed the part where mario broke sagna's leg then.


----------



## Seb

so? that's easily as bad a tackle, possibly worse, much more of an impact but probably slightly less dangerous as it's on the upper half of the leg.


----------



## Irish Jet

Balotelli actually tries to hurt people. Keane went after Haaland for his own personal revenge, not exactly justified but still not just a random assault like this cunt.

Or maybe he just mistimed it, like he mistimed his landing when he tried to stamp Parkers head off.


----------



## Seb

Irish Jet said:


> Balotelli actually tries to hurt people. Keane went after Haaland for his own personal revenge, not exactly justified but still not just a random assault like this cunt.
> 
> Or maybe he just mistimed it, like he mistimed his landing when he tried to stamp Parkers head off.


Keane's was far worse, probably the most disgusting thing i've ever seen on a football pitch.

Not defending Balotelli at all, he should've got a 5 game ban after the Parker incident and he should get another 5 game ban after this incident as well.


----------



## Kiz

Seb said:


> so? that's easily as bad a tackle, possibly worse, much more of an impact but probably slightly less dangerous as it's on the upper half of the leg.


i was responding to the random that was never going to break his leg part.

and for anyone pretending that im defending him, im not. it was a disgusting tackle and he should've been sent off and/or banned afterwards. the worrying thing is it wont teach him a lesson. the parker one didnt. why would a ban here do anything. quickly becoming a liability, if he isnt already.


----------



## Rush

Are you seriously trying to defend Keane on Haaland or say that Mario's tackle is worse? smh



united_07 said:


> that guy was a cunt though, shouted racist abuse at eric and threw something at him


doesn't excuse the kick to the chest.


----------



## Seb

Mr. Snrub said:


> i was responding to the random that was never going to break his leg part.


so was i, i was talking about the scholes challenge

both horror challenges, both should've resulted in lengthy bans, but they never do unless the player walks away with a really serious injury.


----------



## EGame

City look absolutely atrocious.


----------



## DocBlue

Another dirty challenge :lol


----------



## Joel

LOL at defending Cantona.

United fans are funny. IrishJet embarrassing himself with his bias as usual saying Welbeck in a better player than Sturridge. Welbeck is good, I like him a lot, be he is a workhorse more than anything else.

United fans :lol


----------



## Edgehead 26

And this is a must win for City? They're challenging for the title? It's like watching 11 Malouda's.


----------



## God™

Dat finishing. :lmao


----------



## EGame

WTFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## DocBlue

HOW IS IT NOT IN THE NET?!?!? :lmao


----------



## Edgehead 26

Even Torres would have found a way to put that in the net!


----------



## reDREDD

Edgehead 26 said:


> Even Torres would have found a way to put that in the net!


lets not go too far

As for city, fuck you. seriously, fuck you

THIS IS A TEAM THAT WANTS THE TITLE?

Send on that ...... tevez! YOUR ATTACKING ISNT WORKING


----------



## EGame

Lol fucking Arsenal, extremely frustrating to watch.


----------



## Edgehead 26

Wenger and Mancini are geniuses

Wenger - Bring on Ramsey instead of AOC

Mancini - Bring on Tevez with 5 mins to go


----------



## reDREDD

COME ON ARSENAL, keep walking it in!

shooting is for gays and ******** anyways!


----------



## DocBlue

Bye bye City and top 4 for us


----------



## EGame

ARTETTTTTTTTAAAAAAAAA

Goodbye City.


----------



## reDREDD

Aaaaaaaaaaaand, my point is proven. apparently shooting once in a while = good

fuck you mancini. tactical retard. fuck you city. bottlers


----------



## God™

Fucking City, you useless cunts. Can't even hold for a draw. Fuck.


----------



## ABK

LMAO. Arteta ruined Chelsea's hopes.


----------



## Hyperblast

FUCKINGG ARTETAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!! BYE BYE CITY


----------



## Edgehead 26

No more than Arsenal or City deserve. Arsenal have been much better, and to think City needed to WIN.


----------



## Edgehead 26

BaLOLtelli


----------



## DocBlue

Lol it only took 4 Mario


----------



## Silent Alarm

:lmao Bye bye, Mario :lmao


----------



## Ruckus

Na na na na, na na na na, hey hey hey, goodbyeeeeeee. :balo2


----------



## EGame

LMAO RED


----------



## Magsimus

"stealing "City's" famous Poznan celebration" :lmao ok then.


----------



## reDREDD

:lmao

mario, like some guy out of a cartoon :lmao

seeing him beg was the funniest moment in football this season :lmao


----------



## Hyperblast

Finally Ballotelli sent off


----------



## ABK

He should never play again.


----------



## Joel

Fucking Mancini...


----------



## reDREDD

where is your god now mancini?

leave tactics to a real genius :terry


----------



## Irish Jet

This is so awesome.


----------



## EGame

Mancini is such a fucking idiot.


----------



## EGame

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB RAMSAY


----------



## Kiz

yeah mancini should've closed down arteta better, should've closed down gibson, should've defended moore when he scored for swansea.


----------



## reDREDD

im sorry, im trying to understand what the hell mancini was doing today


----------



## DocBlue

Magsimus said:


> "stealing "City's" famous Poznan celebration" :lmao ok then.


My thoughts too. Celtic brought it back to the UK in any case didn't they?


----------



## Ruckus

Big win. :terry

But wow at city, they were so poor. They looked like they don't even want to win the league. I wonder what the costs of each team today were in comparison.

Kompany their best player today by far.


----------



## Magsimus

Fuck you City. What a waste of money, every single one of you.


----------



## Silent Alarm

:lmao Platt, you moon-faced twat.


----------



## reDREDD

Kompany, only guy who gave a shit


----------



## Nige™

Suck on that City you cunts. Arteta for England!


----------



## ABK

Lol. Ramsey after taking all the time on earth.


----------



## Edgehead 26

For a side supposedly challenging for the title, that was a pathetic performance :lmao


----------



## Henry Hill

lol tragic performance from City. Don't know why Sky are blaming it all on Balotelli, he was sent off when the game was already lost and the majority of the team were hopeless.


----------



## Big Man

Not a bad day (Y)


----------



## EGame

Kompany is a fucking monster, I would love to have someone like that in the back line. I feel bad for him though, he wanted to win so bad. 

Mancini is fucked.


----------



## Kiz

not enough blame being placed on players not wanting to even try. nasri was absolutely invisible. milner did nothing. mario was atrotious. the rest were solid, kompany/lescott/zaba were immense.


----------



## Irish Jet

Gary Neville: Anytime I go to the circus...and this is what it's been...you always see a clown. :lmao


----------



## Joel

Mr. Snrub said:


> yeah mancini should've closed down arteta better, should've closed down gibson, should've defended moore when he scored for swansea.


Maybe if he wasn't riding Silva everyday, he wouldn't be so fucked and too tired to play in the most important stage of the season. He has never treated Johnson well and he dropped Milner hard for no reason. Not only is his tactical skills questionable, but his man management skills too. 

Mancini's record tells it all. He has only won league titles when the league has been severely weak. He has always sucked in Europe. He is not the right man for a club like City at all.


----------



## Chr1st0

Never closed down even when Arsenal was in the box, Ballotelli left on the pitch even though he should have been sent off after 20 minutes, never had a hope


----------



## #dealwithit

Kompany and Arteta were absolute kings that game. Lescott, Zabaleta, Rosicky and Sagna were fine too. But every other player on the pitch were a bag of nerves. Thank god we came up against a team more nervous than ourselves. It just felt like a typical Arsenal game, that no matter how much we dominated, that we could lose the game at any time. Much like how the City game went in the Carling Cup this season.


----------



## Edgehead 26

redeadening said:


> im sorry, im trying to understand what the hell mancini was doing today


Trying to get £10mill out of being sacked?

Bring on Kolarov before Tevez, look for 0-0 in a game you must win, sub off Aguero when BaLOLtelli is running around like a hooligan etc.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*DEAL WITH IT, CITY*


----------



## Goku

That was a great goal by Arteta, and a very good game overall, but c'mon at the finishing. C'mon.


----------



## D'Angelo

Well, that was a good game. Pretty much outclassed them. Once Verm and Yossi fucked up that goal I resigned myself to thinking we wouldn't score, glad that wasn't the case... Yossi was poor 1st half, but his work rate was something that AOC wouldn't have replicated. He saved what looked like was going to be a certain goal when Zab was lining up Kun, and generally worked hard for the team. Sagna was absolutely amazing, my MOTM. Destroyed the right side. Arteta second best player for Arsenal, regardless of the goal, did what he has been doing all season and was great. Kompany/Lescott/Zab all outstanding for City, Aguero was always making good runs, but apart from that, not many others looked like they wanted to be playing for city. Never kept possession and Arsenal just pinned them back relentlessly. Definitely deserved the win.

Doesn't change that the game could have easily been twisted. Poor finishing could have easily cost us, as it has so many times over the years.


----------



## reDREDD

jesus what a horror tackle from mario

i felt hurt just looking at it


----------



## Magsimus

Come on Spurs, you know you want to spontaneously combust and completely blow your European chances up in smoke. 

:arry


----------



## Rush

Edgehead 26 said:


> Trying to get £10mill out of being sacked?
> 
> Bring on Kolarov before Tevez, look for 0-0 in a game you must win, sub off Aguero when BaLOLtelli is running around like a hooligan etc.


Kun was out on his feet. Along with Kompany he was one of the only blokes who busted his gut trying to make something happen.


----------



## eddiefan

Title no. 20! Would be great if we can wrap it up at Etihad. Major respect for Scholes. He has been the driving force of our revival in the league.


----------



## Kiz

looking forward to all the random rags fans coming out in the next few weeks with 20! sigs.


----------



## reDREDD

Rush said:


> Kun was out on his feet. Along with Kompany he was one of the only blokes who busted his gut trying to make something happen.


kun tried, but his service was garbage

what were they doing


----------



## Edgehead 26

Rush said:


> Kun was out on his feet. Along with Kompany he was one of the only blokes who busted his gut trying to make something happen.


He should have taken off Balotelli anyway. It was blatantly obvious that he would get himself sent off.


----------



## Chr1st0

Mancini hanging Ballotelli out to dry


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Seen this doing the rounds, found it rather funny:

As the Man City team leave the Emirates Stadium the receptionist says "Goodbye Mr. Mancini"
"Just call me Mancini" he replies
"Why's that?" she questions
"Because i don't have a title that's why..." responds Mancini!


----------



## Rush

Edgehead 26 said:


> He should have taken off Balotelli anyway. It was blatantly obvious that he would get himself sent off.


Not denying that. I'd have benched him at the half, if not beforehand. Just if you leave him on that long you have to keep with it.


----------



## Nige™

Balotelli could've been sent off twice before he actually walked. Twice he went in with studs up. Dude should've been dragged off. It was just a matter of when not if he got a second booking. He's a disaster waiting to happen. Neville's quote was just amazing!


----------



## steamed hams

Can't believe Mancini didn't sub off Aguero/Balotelli/both sooner. Aguero looked dead on his feet in the second half, looked to be feeling the effects of that injury. Even in the first half he struggled to beat any Arsenal defenders like he usually does, didn't hold the ball up either. Have to admit I'm starting to dislike Balotelli after the stamp on Parker and that horrible foul on Song today.


----------



## Humph

Obviously all the news will be about balotelli but the whole city team was just pretty weak. We deserved the win after the Vermealen block and the benayoun fluff shot, pretty exciting game all in all. Ramseys miss was disgusting but that's because he didn't want someone famous to die :side:


----------



## just1988

Can't wait for a picture of Nasri looking distraught at the game to be posted...


----------



## ScreamAimFire

Someone should edit the star wars picture of Daniel Bryan/Sheamus, and replace it with Mancini/Ferguson (someone has it as a signature around here). Let's face it, City will win the title next season if they splash the cash this summer...again.


----------



## Irish Jet

Balotelli should have been subbed off after 20 minutes, pretty obvious he was going to do something stupid.

Can we lift the title in the Etihad. I'd :mark: like never before.


----------



## united_07

just seen this on twitter



> Asked whether the FA might look at the Ballotelli challenge on Song, Mancini says "I hope"


----------



## Liam Miller




----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> looking forward to all the random rags fans coming out in the next few weeks with 20! sigs.


see you've been picking up on those bluemoon phrases lately 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> see you've been picking up on those bluemoon phrases lately 8*D



I never get the united fans out of the woodwork or whatever thing it's always the same lot that post on here occasionally one or two will pop in but we usually have a regular lot on here.

Loved when sky kept showing them rich wankers with the glum faces in the stands, they were probably going over transfers in their head and a new manager.

I do like kompany though pure class not just as a player and hart is ok his mario sending of reaction was funny.


----------



## Rush

i say that all the time WWE TNA b/c every time you look there is more United fans. From memory you have you, Pogba (United07), Carrick (renegade), T-C, Berbarito, Silent Alarm, Foreshadowed, Monster and i know i'm missing half a dozen more.

edit: like segunda, irish jet, scott button etc etc


----------



## Kiz

saying rich cunts when your owner is worth 2.7 billion is kind of a moot point.


----------



## Liam Miller

Mr. Snrub said:


> saying rich cunts when your owner is worth 2.7 billion is kind of a moot point.



Don't like them to much either.


----------



## Liam Miller

Just looking to next game not gonna get over excited about the 8 point gap, city will win on wed and we need to keep doing the job away to wigan hopefully not a shitload of changes just keep racking up the points no matter what.


----------



## united_07

Rush said:


> i say that all the time WWE TNA b/c every time you look there is more United fans. From memory you have you, Pogba (United07), Carrick (renegade), T-C, Berbarito, Silent Alarm, Foreshadowed, Monster and i know i'm missing half a dozen more.
> 
> edit: like segunda, irish jet, scott button etc etc


quite a lot of liverpool fans as well though off the top of my head you, bkb hulk, chain soldier, heel, king kenny, destiny, stalker, theres probably more i cant think of


----------



## reDREDD

Someone please post the video of mario begging and smiling

Also, Mancini said hes selling Mario this summer

if he's still here

We'll take mario, lets see how Mario handles the tough love, from :terry


----------



## Liam Miller

Mario is destined for italy, no right minded english club will want him.


----------



## Kiz

well looks like i was right with mario leaving

wonder if the sheiky baby has had a word. i love the guy and think he's an immense talent, but he's a stupid, stupid boy.

straight swap for pato kthnx.


----------



## CGS

WWE_TNA said:


> Mario is destined for italy, no right minded english club will want him.


I dunno Kenny could take him. Him & Suarez up front w/Kenny defending them 24/7 = Win in hilarity tbh.


----------



## Liam Miller

So i never heard is silva injured? I think aguero starting was a mistake he looked fucked and just could not get into the game but i suppose with his quality it was a risk worth taking.


----------



## Kiz

:lmao twitter rumour that kompany of all people has floored mario in the rooms after the game

might be more believable if it was anyone but kompany, possibly one of the nicest people around.

and yes silva was injured and in need of a rest regardless. lets not forget we lost yaya very early tooo which hurt a lot.


----------



## reDREDD

Kompany? nice?

the guy's tackle on mata after he beat him was nuts

Still, he's no toure


----------



## Kiz

you clearly know nothing about vincent kompany.


----------



## CGS

Kompany = LEADER OF MEN


----------



## Liam Miller

Nice or not someone should floor mario i'd expect a barry or hart to do it.


----------



## Magsimus

Hasn't he already fought with Micah Richards?


----------



## Emarosa

lol Man City. Joke of a club.

Balotelli was disgusting as usual and Mancini...wow.


----------



## reDREDD

Mr. Snrub said:


> you clearly know nothing about vincent kompany.


All I know about him is the not so nice tackle he hit on Mata after Mata beat him

But yes, otherwise I suppose I dont know


----------



## EGame

I would't be surprised though. I mean there is only so much you can take from Balotelli. One end of the spectrum you have guys like Kompany, Silva, Aguero, Hart etc...who work hard and put all their effort into the team where as you have other players like Mario and Tevez (I'm sure there are more) who just don't give a fuck. 

What are the odds that Mancini will be sacked? 200 million dollars spent and has NOTHING to show for it.

Edit: LOL the smiley shows up when you type T..evez?


----------



## Emarosa

He has a FA Cup & Champions League qualification tbf


----------



## Kiz

sack mancini and replace him with.......

there's no point dumping a manager if there's no one better to replace him. worked well for chelsea.

the best things take time.

i'd say continually improving each year and setting up a substantial base to continually improve upon shows he has done a fine job with us. for him to be dumped would be incredibly harsh and unjust.


----------



## Goku

T..evez

Tevez


----------



## reDREDD

firing our manager with no replacement worked out well for us

Oh wait, we have a replacement

:terry


----------



## Liam Miller

Mancini should stay if they sack him they are going the chelsea route, unless of course they get jose and then i'm sure city fans will be over the moon.


----------



## EGame

Mr. Snrub said:


> sack mancini and replace him with.......
> 
> there's no point dumping a manager if there's no one better to replace him. worked well for chelsea.
> 
> the best things take time.
> 
> i'd say continually improving each year and setting up a substantial base to continually improve upon shows he has done a fine job with us. for him to be dumped would be incredibly harsh and unjust.


I'm sure there would be a handful of good managers who take a chance at City. 

I still think City's time will come sooner or later though, I maybe wrong but I think it is somewhat inevitable.


----------



## steamed hams

^Arteta











Wenger: _Welcome to the no trophy club, don't worry it gets easier after 7 years._


----------



## Emarosa

In case anyone missed it


----------



## Kiz

if we dont win next season then questions should be asked. we fix up our away form and we'll be 10x better next season. we're still a chance to be unbeaten at home in the league dont forget.


----------



## Seb

New batch of smileys were added.

:sanchez :busquets ique2 :downing Tevez edro :r9 :blatter

I think Pedro has the world's smallest chin (and Blatter the biggest).



Mr. Snrub said:


> sack mancini and replace him with.......
> 
> there's no point dumping a manager if there's no one better to replace him. worked well for chelsea.
> 
> the best things take time.
> 
> i'd say continually improving each year and setting up a substantial base to continually improve upon shows he has done a fine job with us. for him to be dumped would be incredibly harsh and unjust.


The difference is, Chelsea sacked successful managers, and then other managers before they even really had a chance. Mancini has had time and money (far more than anyone else), he now has best squad in the PL and has only won an FA Cup in two seasons. Not good enough.


----------



## Liam Miller

Seb said:


> *New batch of smileys were added.
> *
> :sanchez :busquets ique2 :downing Tevez edro :r9 :blatter
> 
> I think Pedro has the world's smallest chin (and Blatter the biggest).
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is, Chelsea sacked successful managers, and then other managers before they even really had a chance. Mancini has had time and money (far more than anyone else), he now has best squad in the PL and has only won an FA Cup in two seasons. Not good enough.


 
To much barca not enough of valencia or scholes. :blatter


----------



## Kiz

so what manager that is available will win us the title next season? avb? benitez?

only person is jose. and that's if he leaves (doubtful). god, i would be fuming if we got someone like ranieri or similar because mancini didnt win the title. change for the sake of change, yawn, seen it so many times before at clubs i support, never works.


----------



## steamed hams

I wonder what QPR and Wigan fans think about :blatter after the weekend's games.


----------



## reDREDD

y no luiz smilie?


----------



## Seb

^ Some Chelsea smiley's are definitely needed before the semi's. I'll make a couple and hopefully they're added.



WWE_TNA said:


> To much barca not enough of valencia or scholes. :blatter


Make your own then ique2


----------



## steamed hams

Seeing as Alex McLeish is on a higher wage at Villa than the current Spain manager Del Bosque, and the current AC Milan manager Allegri, I think he is in Man City's price range. :mark:


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Great game from Arsenal today. Verma and Kos played great, especially when they were hunting Aguero. Sagna did great as well. Solid performance. I've always admired the display of heart from Song; guy is a beast. Arteta was the MOTM. Meh at Walcott and Benayoun.

In the City I like Kompany as usual. I think Pizarro did a great job even though he was responsable in the Arteta's goal. Zabaleta did nice. Hart save one great ball in the "OMFG what a stupid missed chance" in the second half. And everyone else was just meh.

Mario The Cunt Ballotelli.


----------



## EGame

edroedroedroedroedroedroedroedroedroedroedroedroedroedroedroedro


----------



## reDREDD

Yes, moar torres, terry, and one for drogba and luiz

It will make our victory all the more sweet!

Mario begging for merci please!


----------



## Liam Miller

Like to see berba on the bench or start on wednesday and welbeck rested (won't happen though)


----------



## STALKER

Before any United/Chelsea ones are added, the forum needs a Villa (David) one.

also

edro


----------



## united_07

Seb said:


> Make your own then ique2


i did but it didnt get added


----------



## Rush

united_07 said:


> quite a lot of liverpool fans as well though off the top of my head you, bkb hulk, chain soldier, heel, king kenny, destiny, stalker, theres probably more i cant think of


Nah thats about it. I forgot emarosa, and jupes. Another 2 Manc supporters 8*D

Tevez


----------



## steamed hams

STALKER said:


> Before any United/Chelsea ones are added, the forum needs a Villa (David) one.
> 
> also
> 
> edro


David James smiley coming up, good call.


----------



## STALKER

steamed hams said:


> David James smiley coming up, good call.


I should saw something like that coming.


----------



## Seb

Capello was playing James in the England team ahead of Joe Hart 18 months ago and now he can't even get into a side fighting relegation in the Championship ique2


----------



## Magsimus

Some guy had a great Pardew smiley in his sig, but forgotten his username 

Going again tomorrow. Bolton, we comin' for you n....


----------



## Liam Miller

Prem games tomorrow, tuesday and wed :mark:

After every game i find myself worrying about the next one and expecting a slip up :argh:, as pessimistic as they come.


----------



## reDREDD

Jesus, another game for us tomorrow

team must be destroyed by now


----------



## Joel

Seb said:


> ^ Some Chelsea smiley's are definitely needed before the semi's. I'll make a couple and hopefully they're added.


Headliner ignored my Lampard, Drogba and Cole request


----------



## Magsimus

redeadening said:


> Jesus, another game for us tomorrow
> 
> team must be destroyed by now


Excellent. 

Embrace the love, help people out by giving them points :cool2


----------



## reDREDD

We need luiz and drogba smilies most of all

Tomorrow, I wonder if Big Man will be recovered yet. No depth can get us through 3 games in less than a week


----------



## #dealwithit

I must admit I'm sort of disappointed United look as though they'll win the title over City. At the start of the season I'd have said I'd have preferred Utd to win it over City. But about half way through this season, when I thought City would stroll to it, I convinced myself that City winning the title over United wouldn't be that bad. There are plenty of characters at City I actually like, City were playing some really nice stuff, and it would be a nice change from the usual way of things.

Even now I still see United as the lesser of two evils, but I got used to the idea of City winning it. What's more annoying is the United have loads more plastics than City, and I'll have to bear all their bragging once more.


----------



## steamed hams

Seb said:


> Capello was playing James in the England team ahead of Joe Hart 18 months ago and now he can't even get into a side fighting relegation in the Championship ique2


He also played Rob Green ahead of Joe Hart for World Cup 2010. :no: Literally _everyone_ I spoke to said before the tournament that Hart was the best choice.


----------



## Irish Jet

Seb said:


> New batch of smileys were added.
> 
> :sanchez :busquets ique2 :downing Tevez edro :r9 :blatter
> 
> I think Pedro has the world's smallest chin (and Blatter the biggest).
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is, Chelsea sacked successful managers, and then other managers before they even really had a chance. Mancini has had time and money (far more than anyone else), he now has best squad in the PL and has only won an FA Cup in two seasons. Not good enough.


Still no CR7

TIRED OF THE PROPAGANDA 


==REPOST THIS IF YOU THINK THAT FCB ARE CHEATERS AND REFS HELP THEM==


----------



## Liam Miller

:lol :lol is that what i think it is, boss.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao twitter rumour that kompany of all people has floored mario in the rooms after the game


Wouldn't surprise me. Kompany looked ready to kill someone when he was walking off the pitch with Hart at full-time.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I thought 19 was great. 20 will be even better. Liverpool looking up so much in the league table they can't see us. 36 points difference isn't it? Ha.


----------



## #dealwithit

I hope Kompany knocked him out.


----------



## Scott Button

20 is beckoning... We are by far the greatest side to ever grace the EPL... Our lacking quality squad can get to a record number of points... LOOL


----------



## CGS

Ace Ventura said:


> I thought 19 was great. 20 will be even better. Liverpool looking up so much in the league table they can't see us. 36 points difference isn't it? Ha.


fuck the premier league. Champions League is where it's at. 










Come back when you've won it 5 times :suarez1


----------



## Joel

Can I come to you in May when we've won it one time?
















































May 2020 that is :cool2


----------



## Magsimus

Wow, just seen that we're the only team to prevent Man United from scoring this season.










No biggie.

Oh the Mario "tackle" again :no: Assault more like.


----------



## Gunner14

Decent display from us today. Pathetic infront of goal. really thought it was going to be one of those days. Thank god Balotelli couldnt be arsed playing 11 v 11 would have been hard. unfortunate to see toure go off injured so early once that happened we were never going to lose.

Was a bit unerved with how many player were commiting forward after arteta's stike aswell. something Wenger really needs to get into players. Very surprised with the win.


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> Can I come to you in May when we've won it one time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 2020 that is :cool2


Nah a 32 year old :leo will still be treating your players like bitches ique2


----------



## Ronsterno1

Joel said:


> Can I come to you in May when we've won it one time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 2020 that is :cool2


Have some faith, if anyone can stifle barcelonas game its us.


----------



## Liam Miller

MOTD/the beeb doing their best at jinxing us :lol :lol :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Chain Gang solider said:


> fuck the premier league. Champions League is where it's at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come back when you've won it 5 times :suarez1


Looking to the future, not the past.


----------



## haribo

Mr. Snrub said:


> straight swap for pato kthnx.


Think Milan would gladly take that.



Seb said:


> New batch of smileys were added.
> 
> :sanchez :busquets Tevez edro


These are awful additions.


----------



## T-C

What a day. Great stuff.


----------



## Medo

*United won and City lost, great day indeed (Y)*


----------



## Seb




----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Magsimus said:


> *Wow, just seen that we're the only team to prevent Man United from scoring this season.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No biggie.
> 
> Oh the Mario "tackle" again :no: Assault more like.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/15802636


----------



## Mikey Damage

quality win.

3rd place...i'll take it.


----------



## Renegade™

Great night of results. So happy to see City fail, and to this so called poor Utd side lacking in quality :lmao.


----------



## Destiny

Ace Ventura said:


> Looking to the future, not the past.


But the future will be the past.

:troll


----------



## Foreshadowed

The+King_of_Kings said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/15802636


What Mags means is that Newcastle is the *ONLY* side so far this season to prevent us from scoring. We've scored in every game this season except for when we went to St. James Park (I refuse to call it the Sports Direct Arena) and lost 3-0. The only time we've never scored a goal against a team this season.


----------



## Magsimus

Foreshadowed said:


> What Mags means is that Newcastle is the *ONLY* side so far this season to prevent us from scoring. We've scored in every game this season except for when we went to St. James Park (I refuse to call it the Sports Direct Arena) and lost 3-0. The only time we've never scored a goal against a team this season.


(Y)

Seems like that result was a real kick up the arse as well, almost won every game since. Fair play, Man United certainly deserve the title.


----------



## Kazz

So, a win today against Bolton (with Cisse hopefully finally getting his hat trick) and Fulham to beat Chelsea and Norwich to somehow beat Spurs and we'll be on level points with Tottenham in 4th. Bring it!


----------



## Kiz

any room left on the newcastle for 4th bandwagon

PAPISS has made me a believer


----------



## Rush

i hope Newcastle come 4th but Chelsea win the CL :troll


----------



## BANKSY

Newcastle to get 4th.



Then fail to get past the qualifying round.

:troll


----------



## D'Angelo

Arsenal's first XI = £45.3m. City's bench = £113.5m. Ouch.


----------



## Kiz

utterly dismantled that useless oxygen thief piers morgan with some others as well.

maybe if arsenal werent so obsessed they wouldnt be fighting top keep their champions league spot


----------



## T-C

Well Samir, if you weren't a money grabbing prat you would be much more likely to win the title this year at United.


----------



## D'Angelo

“I know my choice, and I know it’s a choice about football. We will see that at the end of the season when (Manchester City) will lift the trophy,” the 24-year old stated confidently.

Nasri is laughable. Went to City for the money, and has had a miserable season with nothing to show for it. What trophy are City lifting again? Arsenal aren't 'obsessed' with him, it's just funny seeing his season fall apart, and he absolutely deserves it. Nasri always talks about Arsenal, and has done all season. He responds to baiting so easily and always backs up his choice to leave. At least he was enjoying his football last season. We'd be a lot closer to City had we made signings earlier.


----------



## Kiz

finish 2nd with a massive chance at winning in the future or finish 3rd/4th/5th at a club going down after they lose their best striker. hmm this is difficult.

made the right choice. and yeah arsenal are obsessed.

looking forward to massive improvement in his second season here, like every other player we sign pretty much.


----------



## T-C

He had the option to come to United, made the choice of a mercenary and is getting the reward for that. A huge wage and not much else.


----------



## Razor King

If Nasri really wanted to win, he would have gone to United. I do not doubt City's title hopes because with the money and resources they have--the title is an inevitability. I just think Man United is always the favorite because of its history and if somebody wants to win the title, they would rather go to teams such as Man United (in England) or Barcelona.

I've seen this elsewhere too and I'm shocked honestly. Man City fans have been comparing their success to Arsenal's and are satisfied that they are above Arsenal--in the second spot. This just can't be happening. I know it's very difficult to taste defeat during this part of the season, but the benchmark isn't Arsenal and hasn't been Arsenal since 2006. The Citizens should be comparing themselves to Manchester United and not be content with the position Arsenal are in. City have been title contenders for the entire season and at one point were favorites to land it.

City bottled it. At the end, they lost to the club that has been sort of a "feeder club" to City. It doesn't get more embarrassing. Sure, a comeback may be there but the game against United looks to be a mere exhibition game, as it stands.

As for Arsenal's obsession, well, since the 8-2 hammering at United, Arsenal have won the same amount of matches City have and have garnered only two points less. Interesting stat.


----------



## T-C

That is a great stat Razor King, had no idea it was that close at all.


----------



## Seb

It doesn't surprise me given City's recent form. After the start of the season crisis and last minute panic buying from Wenger (I suppose I can say since the 8-2), Arsenal have been really good. I backed Wenger then and it's definitely been proven correct. They were carried by RVP for quite a while but in the past few months they've played superbly. I don't think anyone was surprised about the result yesterday, which says a lot about City when it was the biggest match of their season.

I hope you can keep RVP now and supplement him with someone like Podolski for next season.


----------



## Kiz

anyone who thought we were certainties to win after the 6-1 are morons. i predicted us to finish 3rd fwiw.

it's our first title race, we lost it, oh well. lessons learnt, we'll be better next season.


----------



## T-C

That Messi gif is wonderful.

In fairness to United, I don't think that there is any other team that would take that 1-6 hammering at home, in a derby, against the nearest title rivals and come back and be in the position we are in now. Speaks volumes for the character at the club.


----------



## EGame

I'm happy for you United fans and all but if we come back and win La Liga, we will have the greatest comeback of the season. edro


----------



## Kiz

it never got more than 5 points, we hardly ever had an "unassailable lead" as it's been described at times.


----------



## T-C

EGame said:


> I'm happy for you United fans and all but if we come back and win La Liga, we will have the greatest comeback of the season. edro


This is true, mainly due to the team you are chasing an the nature of the league you are in. Will be some achievement, I would love it.


----------



## Seb

I'm just disappointed the race is dead now. Don't care who wins, but would've been cool to see it all hang on the game at the Etihad. Kinda wanted to see Aguero and Silva lift some silverware and just see someone other than Chelsea or Man Utd win the league, but it's whatever. Glad for De Gea after all the ridiculous shit he took considering he might be the best in the world in 3-4 years, and obviously ROONEY.

Still pinching myself that the gap is only 4 points in La Liga. Granted, they're still favourites, but Athletic and Atletico both away from home and the Clasico at the Camp Nou, as well as head to head advantage all in Barca, Madrid could blow it from here. Atletico usually get fisted by Madrid, but Simeone has turned them in to the third best team in the league imo.


----------



## T-C

Atletico always find a way to give the Franco bastards 3 points. I think the way it's going Barca will take it now, it's all about momentum at this stage of the season and Barca have it all.


----------



## Rush

hey Nige, i think we caught a break 8*D



> Linesman pays price for Latics blunders
> 
> The assistant referee who failed to spot two controversial offside goals as Chelsea beat relegation-threatened Wigan 2-1 at Stamford Bridge has been stood down from his next scheduled Premier League fixture.
> 
> Linesman Dave Bryan was set to officiate in Blackburn's clash with Liverpool at Ewood Park on Tuesday but has been removed from duty following a ruling from the Professional Game Match Officials Board.


----------



## Humph

Seb said:


> I hope you can keep RVP now and supplement him with someone like Podolski for next season.












:troll


----------



## Kazz

Coloccini returns. :mark::mark:

Edit: And Cabaye passed fit. :mark::mark:


----------



## nazzac

I don't mean to brag about my team, but City have not been the same since the loss to Chelsea. They were flying high, thrashing everyone in front of them, but ever since Chelsea beat them, they haven't been the same. It's like that loss knocked all the confidence out of them


----------



## Nige™

Rush said:


> hey Nige, i think we caught a break 8*D





> Linesman pays price for Latics blunders
> 
> The assistant referee who failed to spot two controversial offside goals as Chelsea beat relegation-threatened Wigan 2-1 at Stamford Bridge has been stood down from his next scheduled Premier League fixture.
> 
> Linesman Dave Bryan was set to officiate in Blackburn's clash with Liverpool at Ewood Park on Tuesday but has been removed from duty following a ruling from the Professional Game Match Officials Board.


:lmao

We'll probably get the tit from the United/QPR game instead. I'm pretty sure Liverpool's run will come to an end tomorrow night.


----------



## Rush

nah we hand 3 points to relegation battlers.


----------



## united_07

United are currently 2-0 up at half time against Ajax in the Futures Cup, which is a u-17 tournament. Barca beat bayern to get 3rd place earlier. 

Daehli seems to be the most promising player of the united players, and is being hyped quite a lot by the commentators

its being streamed live here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIhTZVHzhBM&list=LEGpf7WX7R1one-NwOvg_PbQA&feature=plcp


----------



## Nige™

Rush said:


> nah we hand 3 points to relegation battlers.


I just have a feeling we're slipping again. We were okay against United for 80 minutes, even though we backed off and played too narrow in the first half. Defensively we were poor against West Brom, and like Bolton a couple of weeks ago, all the goals (5 in total) were from simple balls into the box. If we can't defend simple crosses and give free headers, we're giving ourselves a mountain to climb. If Carroll plays tomorrow night he could actually have a chance if Downing whips them in.

Not confident tbh.:sad:


----------



## Seb

Any game reports on that tournament? Would like to see if Dongou played and how he got on.


----------



## Irish Jet

I can see both Blackburn and Fulham causing upsets to be honest. If Blackburn play with the intensity they showed against us they'll be difficult to beat.

Everton making changes? #MOYESOUT 8*D


----------



## Kiz

is veseli playing


----------



## united_07

Seb said:


> Any game reports on that tournament? Would like to see if Dongou played and how he got on.


havent seen any barca games but there seems to be highlights on youtube












commentators saying Daehli is like a cross between Xavi and Messi :side: he does look extremely composed on the ball





Mr. Snrub said:


> is veseli playing



its u-17, and he is 19, but from what ive seen of him i cant see getting that far at united


----------



## Kiz

i had no idea we'd actually released him, from what i read he was never going to make it anyway.


----------



## Nige™

Irish Jet said:


> I can see both Blackburn and Fulham causing upsets to be honest. If Blackburn play with the intensity they showed against us they'll be difficult to beat.
> 
> Everton making changes? #MOYESOUT 8*D


Ah, the FA Cup semi Final, maybe King Kenny will make changes tomorrow night too.:yum: Obviously the league means sod all to the ignorant Scottish prick. It's all about the cups after all.

Myabe we will win. God knows we need to with a nice trip to Swansea on Saturday.


----------



## God™

Pilkington!

Would mark out if Spurs lose this.


----------



## steamed hams




----------



## Kiz

wouldnt mind some stats as to arry's win/loss since being linked to the england job.

bottling it 8*D


----------



## Kazz

Kind of an unsettled start for us against Bolton in the first 15 minutes.


----------



## Irish Jet

:arry

Not triffic at all


----------



## CGS

Nige™;11280260 said:


> Ah, the FA Cup semi Final, maybe King Kenny will make changes tomorrow night too.:yum: Obviously the league means sod all to the ignorant Scottish prick. It's all about the cups after all.
> 
> Myabe we will win. God knows we need to with a nice trip to Swansea on Saturday.




We Let QPR Do a John Cena style comeback on us and they are currently the most unluckiest team in the league. You'll probably at least get a point of us Nige.


----------



## united_07

bah, united conceded 2 sloppy goals, then lost on penalties. But there were certainly some positives, looking forward to seeing Daehli again on friday against chelsea in the second leg of the FAYC semi final, and hopefully januzaj is fit as well

edit: also just read this futures cup team was a makeshift team, players from reading and exeter were loaned to unted played today, so it was quite an achievement to get to the final


----------



## Kazz

Bolton play such ugly football.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Scholes was awesome yesterday!!Truely immence!20 will be a great acivehment tho TBH

T..evez


----------



## Scott Button

http://www.debatabledecisions.com/tables Makes interesting reading


----------



## alfonsaaberg

Bennet makes it 2 - 1 to Norwich.


----------



## Kazz

Lionel Ben Arfa!!!


----------



## Liam Miller

Love it if newcastle beat spurs and chelsea to 4th.

Everton smashing sunderland they are in some form.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Scott Button said:


> http://www.debatabledecisions.com/tables Makes interesting reading


least were still top :agree:


----------



## reDREDD

wooooooooo! we're fourth in opposite world!

tottenham those cheating cunts


----------



## Irish Jet

Everton-Liverpool is going to be a MASSACRE at this rate.

Spurs completelt bottling it, I would LOVE for Newcastle to get 4th.


----------



## Liam Miller

Might shot a cheeky fiver or tenner on everton to win the fa cup.

Spurs :terry, need a ride to manchester luka :troll.


----------



## DocBlue

Fair play to Newcastle. Their scouting network and their strike force is the envy of the Prem right now. I'd love for them to get 4th ahead of Spurs.

Praying Dempsey gets injured in the warm up today...


----------



## Liam Miller

Remember when spurs were 3 points off united, no wankfest over monkey boy bale this week then?


----------



## Joel

WWE_TNA said:


> Might shot a cheeky fiver or tenner on everton to win the fa cup.
> 
> Spurs :terry, need a ride to *manchester luka* :troll.


Wants to stay in London, dear boy. When we finish fourth and win the Champions League, he will demand a move to us!

#EVILCHELSEACHARGE :terry :torres



DocBlue said:


> Fair play to Newcastle. Their scouting network and their strike force is the envy of the Prem right now. I'd love for them to get 4th ahead of Spurs.
> 
> Praying Dempsey gets injured in the warm up today...


OI! SUPPORT YOUR TEAM, DOC!


----------



## reDREDD

We can do it today

Just believe in the #EVILCHELSEACHARGE


----------



## DocBlue

Haha i'm sorry it's tough not to admire their team. I would only want them to get top 4 ahead of Spurs. Obviously if we can somehow take that last spot i'll be ecstatic!


----------



## Seb

Scott Button said:


> http://www.debatabledecisions.com/tables Makes interesting reading


----------



## reDREDD

Cisse is immense

unfortunately, all we have is sissy :torres

Meanwhile Ben Arfa was doing his best maradona impression

COME ON TORRES, BRAN AND RAM


----------



## Joel

Today will be tough, but we've been good under Di Matteo so far - refinding that never say die attitude and also getting some luck. You need luck in football.

Only thing is, Fulham will be desperate to beat us as usual. Plus, Pogrebnyak, Dempsey and Dembele, tbh.

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...anislav-ivanovic-could-face-fa-charge?cc=5739

FA hate us. I mean, if he done it, then yeah, he should receive a ban, but they've been trying to screw us a lot recently.


----------



## Razor King

Come on, Fulham... :side:


----------



## Kazz

Fantastic result considering the performance of the game. Very gritty. Bolton's style is so unattractive, but were undone by Ben Arfa's brilliance. Beauty & the Beast. Also got a tweet posted on the BBC Football live feed which was cool, got plenty of Toon followers from it. 



Kazz said:


> So, a win today against Bolton (with Cisse hopefully finally getting his hat trick) and Fulham to beat Chelsea and Norwich to somehow beat Spurs and we'll be on level points with Tottenham in 4th. Bring it!


C'mon Fulham!


----------



## EGame

Fucking Spurs are imploding worse than City.


----------



## Liam Miller

Joel said:


> Today will be tough, but we've been good under Di Matteo so far - refinding that never say die attitude and also getting some luck. You need luck in football.
> 
> Only thing is, Fulham will be desperate to beat us as usual. Plus, Pogrebnyak, Dempsey and Dembele, tbh.
> 
> http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...anislav-ivanovic-could-face-fa-charge?cc=5739
> 
> FA hate us. I mean, if he done it, then yeah, he should receive a ban, but they've been trying to screw us a lot recently.


He did should be a video on youtube.


----------



## Seb

I got all hyped up over Ben Arfa's goal and was left pretty disappointed. The turn on the half way was sublime but after that he just knocks it past players and beats them for pace. The Bolton players were just sliding to the ground as soon as he knocked the ball past them. Reminded me of Bale's goal against Norwich. Incredible goal obviously, but not as good as RVP's or Crouch's goals, imo. Definitely the best PL goal after those though.


----------



## Joel

WWE_TNA said:


> He did should be a video on youtube.


Yeah, just watched it. Has no excuse really.


----------



## reDREDD

Well, to be fair the guy did, something to him

not sure what, apparently they said it was a slap

either way, atleast we have BOSSingwa


----------



## Liam Miller

Gonna miss some big games.


----------



## Kiz

he wont get off cos he's not english

modric without a goal or assist in 3 months. :wilkins

spurs 2 wins 3 draws 4 losses ever since capello quit.


----------



## Ronsterno1

will the fellow chelsea fans on here stop being so fucking pessimistic! Fulham will get beat tonight with there average team, dempsey has had a good season granted but fulham havent got a single top class player.


----------



## D'Angelo

What did I predict for Spurs at this stage of the season? Perennial bottlers. Sad thing is, this is their best team for 50 odd years. Although if it did prove anything, it's that Norwich certainly won't be an easy game at home for us. They outclassed Spurs and had two stonewall penalties turned down. By far the better team. Where is Cookie Monster? "No-one can stop us, perhaps only City". 

I think if Chelsea don't win tonight, Newcastle could well get 4th. I think we'll get 3rd, but we've still got Chelsea home, Stoke away which will be tough, and there are tricky fixtures like Wigan, but really we should beat everyone we have at home. If we only drop points vs Stoke then I'd be happy with that, and would see us finish 3rd. I think we can go 8 points clear of Spurs by the next time they play as well, which would be a big psychological boost.


----------



## Kiz

neither have chelsea :torres


----------



## DocBlue

Saving Ivan for Barca wouldn't be all bad I guess but it makes our league run in that much harder


----------



## Joel

Mr. Snrub said:


> neither have chelsea :torres












Don't like the Fulham hate though. Like them a lot.


----------



## reDREDD

Mr. Snrub said:


> neither have chelsea :torres


but......but.......essien is 33 million euros!


----------



## Liam Miller

redeadening said:


> but......but.......esssien is 33 million euros!


:lol someone used the essien calculator for that.


----------



## steamed hams

WEIMANN


----------



## Liam Miller

steamed hams said:


> WEIMANN


DAT youth better behave next week.

In other news west ham losing :lol, hope reading fin 2nd.


----------



## steamed hams

I've heard McLeish is Fergie's lap dog, Ferguson recommended him to Lerner for the Villa job. :no:


----------



## Liam Miller

Poor villa fans what have they done to fergie to deserve that.

brum 3-1 now what a game.


----------



## steamed hams

1-0 at HT, brilliant goal scored by Weimann. Would be chuffed to get a win here, I hate Stoke.


----------



## Kazz

Chris Hughton. :cool2


----------



## Irish Jet

Spurs have the one of the most overrated squads I have ever seen. I want no part of Luka Modric for the crazy fees being reported for him.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Weimann's a prick, constantly scoring against me in FIFA.

Go, Newcastle, Go!


----------



## steamed hams

Heskey starts for Villa on FIFA though. :hesk1

Unless this is after the mid-season update, because I don't have Xbox live so have to do it manually. :jordan


----------



## Irish Jet

That cunt Heskey knocked me out of the FA Cup Semi Final on football manager playing for Villa Brace in the last 15 minutes, heartbreak.

The next season he was managing Ipswich in the Premier League. :hesk2


----------



## Silent Alarm

steamed hams said:


> Heskey starts for Villa on FIFA though. :hesk1
> 
> Unless this is after the mid-season update, because I don't have Xbox live so have to do it manually. :jordan


I've gone a few seasons in Manager Mode and that Weimann guy starts and he's like Messi whenever I play Villa.


----------



## steamed hams

Fuck Mike Dean the Mr. Bean Prince Charles face dickwad. Never a freekick for Stoke's goal, especially when the Stoke defenders have been doing worse to Gabby all game unpunished. Should have been a penalty to Villa for a blatant foul on Collins as well. Boourns.

Herd off, bump to the head, hope he's alright.

Heskey comes on!


----------



## reDREDD

SUPER Big man back tonight!


----------



## D'Angelo

Mike Dean is possibly the worst ref in the league. Just so, so embarassingly bad.


----------



## steamed hams

D'Angelo said:


> Mike Dean is possibly the worst ref in the league. Just so, so embarassingly bad.


Guess it seems worse when the decisions are going against your team, but he just didn't give Villa a thing today, very inconsistent to randomly give Stoke that free kick. Have to agree, the guy pisses me off.


----------



## Word

Irish Jet said:


> Spurs have the one of the most overrated squads I have ever seen. I want no part of Luka Modric for the crazy fees being reported for him.


Would you have said that 3 months ago when they were flying, one a couple of points away from united?

edit - I hate everything about Mike Dean, cocky wanker.


----------



## Irish Jet

Word said:


> Would you have said that 3 months ago when they were flying, one a couple of points away from united?
> 
> edit - I hate everything about Mike Dean, cocky wanker.


Yes, I never wanted Modric when there are cheaper and potentially better options available and I never felt Spurs were serious contenders. They have great talent, but too many players who are too inconsistent, Bale for example isn't consistent enough yet, fantastic talent but still has a long way to go. The squad doesn't have the depth Arsenal/Chelsea have and that's staring to show, it's hurt them when they had the CL to deal with last season and it's hurting them now towards the end of this season.

Give me Muniain, Martinez, M'Villa over Modric every day of the week.


----------



## Magsimus

Hey :arry and Spurs fans, what do you think of this?










Pretty much the perfect day if Chelsea fail to win. The cheers when the Sunderland and Spurs scores were read out was lol, thought it was too good to be true.

Hatem :cool2


----------



## CGS

I wouldn't go as far as saying they are overrated they are just going through their self destruction period. Every team near the top of the table does at one point. Even United but even when United go through their period of shite football they manage to drag a win out of games they should have got destroyed in which frankly no other team really. Looking at the top 10 seems like Newcastle are the only team really not to have gone through that phase.


----------



## Kazz

C'mon Duff-Man!!










Oh yeah!


----------



## Joel

Irish Jet said:


> Yes, I never wanted Modric when there are cheaper and potentially better options available and I never felt Spurs were serious contenders. They have great talent, but too many players who are too inconsistent, *Bale for example isn't consistent enough yet, fantastic talent but still has a long way to go*. The squad doesn't have the depth Arsenal/Chelsea have and that's staring to show, it's hurt them when they had the CL to deal with last season and it's hurting them now towards the end of this season.
> 
> Give me Muniain, Martinez, M'Villa over Modric every day of the week.


Don't you suck off Nani?!

(I may be wrong)


----------



## united_07

another topical BeardedGenius pic off twitter :lol


----------



## Irish Jet

Chain Gang solider said:


> I wouldn't go as far as saying they are overrated they are just going through their self destruction period. Every team near the top of the table does at one point. Even United but even when United go through their period of shite football they manage to drag a win out of games they should have got destroyed in which frankly no other team really. Looking at the top 10 seems like Newcastle are the only team really not to have gone through that phase.


I'ts not so much the individuals that are overrated, more the general strength of their sqaud. The top teams can deal with injuries, Spurs seemed completely lost when Lennon got injured, changing systems, and fucking up the main parts of their team, that's Lennon and he's fucking shite. They never had the squad to sustain a title push and IMO it was always going to make them vulnerable to the likes of Arsenal and Chelsea who can and have dealt with inuries, who do have more depth there. This has been an incredibly poor season by their standards, and yet they're still right there, if the Spurs team was half as good as people were talking it up to be, the "entertainers" who play the best stuff in the PL (Such bullshit) they would be comfortable in 3rd place right now.


----------



## Irish Jet

Joel said:


> Don't you suck off Nani?!
> 
> (I may be wrong)


Both are quality players, both are inconsistent, similar players actually yet Bale gets rated 10 times higher which is sort of my point. I do rate Nani, not as highly as Valencia who is better than both.


----------



## D'Angelo

Spurs are suffering from what we have over the years. Extremely talented bunch of lads but no bottle. Modric is an absolute king of his position, but he has horribly faded over the last few weeks. He was unbelievably good before the capitulation. Doesn't show up on the scoresheet nor does he assist a lot, but he ran Spurs' midfield. Everyone hasn't appeared enough, Parker has disappeared after being an inspiration earlier, VdV has never been a strong character, King has gone to pieces, and was abysmal today. Runs through the team. Not overrated in terms of talent, but in terms of application and bottle, they aren't good enough. Their squad looked much stronger than Arsenal's before the season started, on paper, but the difference has been the squad players have shown up for Arsenal whereas Spurs' just haven't. Rosicky looked down and out before the season, but has shown character and has been outstanding, which is just one example. This isn't to say our strength in depth is good enough, but it has shown to be better than Spurs' over the season, considering we have had to deal with a mountain of injuries. 

Not many are better than Valencia to be fair. Easily the best 'traditional' winger in world football today. Nani and Bale are inconsistent, but Bale is usually great on the left. 'Arry playing him in this 'free role' has destroyed them.


----------



## Kazz




----------



## Word

I do think the Bale love is a bit extreme at times. Take away his pace, he's average.

I like Modric but yes there are others I would prefer over him like yourself. Lovely photo Kazz, top 5 been head and shoulders above the rest apart from Spurs collapse over the 'Harry Saga' pffft.


----------



## haribo

Ronsterno1 said:


> fulham havent got a single top class player.


Neither did West Brom, Aston Villa or QPR :terry


----------



## Magsimus

Love it Kazz.

Pardew saying Ben Arfa didn't get enough coverage for his Blackburn goal, so hopes he does for this. I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Edgehead 26

So Kelly's hand is hurting from when the ball hit him. There's your clue ref :torres


----------



## reDREDD

WOOOOOOOOOOO

WE SUCK


----------



## Kazz

Dammit Murphy!


----------



## Joel

Why is Murphy still on the pitch? Double footed, studs showing. GTFO Clattenburg.


----------



## reDREDD

150 premier league goals for supa frank

And i bet only 90 are like penalties!


----------



## Magsimus

Murphy you fucking clown!


----------



## Edgehead 26

haribo said:


> Neither did West Brom, Aston Villa or QPR :terry


Villa had :hesk2

Stupid Murphy.


----------



## D'Angelo

silly tackle. impressed with frei, made terry look a joke when he ghosted past him and ivanovic. can't see fulham not scoring though.


----------



## Joel

D'Angelo said:


> silly tackle. impressed with frei, made terry look a joke when he ghosted past him and ivanovic. can't see fulham not scoring though.


Aye. He went past both like they weren't anything. Started to make me think about Messi.


----------



## Seb

Joel said:


> Aye. He went past both like they weren't anything. Started to make me think about Messi.







1:35 onwards. Some light viewing for you before the second half starts.

#mindgames


----------



## Ronsterno1

redeadening said:


> 150 premier league goals for supa frank
> 
> And i bet only 90 are like penalties!


quickfire goals on youtube, they have 181 of lampards 185 goals on there. Are you really a chelsea fan because in every post you seem too put us down more then you praise us?


----------



## Seb

Lampard is 42/48 from penalties in the PL.

Penalty wasn't even given for the Murphy challenge apparently.


----------



## Joel

@Seb:






43 seconds onwards.

:jordan


----------



## reDREDD

Ronsterno1 said:


> quickfire goals on youtube, they have 181 of lampards 185 goals on there. Are you really a chelsea fan because in every post you seem too put us down more then you praise us?


Joel, would you mind answering the disbeliever please?


----------



## Magsimus

#EVILCHELSEACHARGE not on the same page! 

Well, when you're all so evil it is difficult to get along.

Come on Fulham ffs.


----------



## Kazz

Magsimus said:


> Come on Fulham ffs.


This.


----------



## Ronsterno1

redeadening said:


> Joel, would you mind answering the disbeliever please?


its not a case of being a disbeliever, just i as a fan always try to be postive and i dont really get the whole being negative towards your own team.


----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> Joel, would you mind answering the disbeliever please?


Redeadening took my #CHELSEACHARGE and molded it into the #EVILCHELSEACHARGE.

He's very much a Chelsea fan, as you can see.

We need a sub to spark some life into us. Sturridge on, plz.


----------



## reDREDD

Im as Chelsea obsessed as it gets, but we look borderline retarded out there

We're defending like maniacs against FULHAM for gods sake, meanwhile Barca is a week away


----------



## Ronsterno1

Joel said:


> Redeadening took my #CHELSEACHARGE and molded it into the #EVILCHELSEACHARGE.
> 
> He's very much a Chelsea fan, as you can see.
> 
> We need a sub to spark some life into us. Sturridge on, plz.


got too see mata soon aswell. Ramires has been poor down the right tonight.


----------



## Ronsterno1

and tottenham in the cup sunday. i will say the service too torres tonight has been awful.


----------



## Magsimus

Joel said:


> Redeadening took my #CHELSEACHARGE and molded it into the #EVILCHELSEACHARGE.
> 
> He's very much a Chelsea fan, as you can see.
> 
> We need a sub to spark some life into us. *Sturridge on, plz.*


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Oh wait, I'm not a Chelsea fan, nevermind :shocked:


----------



## D'Angelo

Should be some good battles in Barca v Chelsea. Terry vs Messi. Chelsea's midfield getting trolled by Xavi. Torres vs Puyol. DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN.


----------



## Edgehead 26

D'Angelo said:


> Should be some good battles in Barca v Chelsea. Terry vs Messi. Chelsea's midfield getting trolled by Xavi. Torres vs Puyol. DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN.


Chelsea will win all those battles. With ease.


----------



## Edgehead 26

In fact my sig sums up that argument


----------



## Ronsterno1

2 free headers are you fucking kidding me. cunts.


----------



## Kazz

:mark:


----------



## Magsimus

Fantastic marking :troll

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Liam Miller

Terry is world class.


----------



## Joel

If we don't win, then poor management has cost us dearly.


----------



## Seb

God I hope Cahill doesn't make the Euro's squad.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Chelsea charge, my arse.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Silent Alarm said:


> Chelsea charge, my arse.


are you requesting that the chelsea team charge your arse? this is the wrong forum for that.


----------



## Liam Miller

Ronsterno1 said:


> are you requesting that the chelsea team charge your arse? this is the wrong forum for that.


Cashley wouldn't say no.


----------



## EGame

Newcastle gonna be in CL next season.


----------



## Magsimus

EGame said:


> Newcastle gonna be in CL next season.


:cool2

Everyone else are bottlers. What a season regardless :mark:

Haha no-one had a clue what he blew his whistle for.


----------



## Ronsterno1

WWE_TNA said:


> Cashley wouldn't say no.


had 2 laugh at that!


----------



## Liam Miller

Barca/real/milan/bayern going to sports direct erm i mean st james' park next season :mark:, maybe anyway.


----------



## DocBlue

A point at Fulham isn't all bad


----------



## nazzac

Must win against Newcastle now. We have been very poor in the league as of late. We better hope Spurs and Newcastle slip up


----------



## Joel

Yeah, Di Matteo definitely not the man for next season. Pressure mounting on us for the half and he just stood there...

Such a wasted chance.


----------



## Magsimus

WWE_TNA said:


> Barca/real/milan/bayern going to sports direct erm i mean st james' park next season :mark:, maybe anyway.


Already thrashed England's Champions, now to conquer the rest of Europe :mark:

:agree:


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Happy for Newcastle but how long till Mike Ashley cashes in on Tiote Cabaye Cisse & Ba do people think?Cuz by his track record at Newcastle EVERY time yer happy he pulls the rug out from under ye....


----------



## Liam Miller

They won't go anywhere if they make the cl


----------



## God™

Joel said:


> Yeah, Di Matteo definitely not the man for next season. Pressure mounting on us for the half and he just stood there...
> 
> Such a wasted chance.


Disagree to an extent. I thought the Mata sub was a good one. He knew we needed to keep attacking. Sitting back and inviting pressure has been a problem all season and it surely is a player issue. The players relax and we end up conceding. 

I think taking Ramires off was a mistake. Kalou should have made way.


----------



## Joel

God™ said:


> Disagree to an extent. I thought the Mata sub was a good one. He knew we needed to keep attacking. Sitting back and inviting pressure has been a problem all season and it surely is a player issue. The players relax and we end up conceding.
> 
> I think taking Ramires off was a mistake. Kalou should have made way.


I'm not against the Mata sub. But keeping Ramires on the wing was dumb. He should have put Ramires - our workhorse - in the middle to stop Fulham passing through. Put Mata to the left and taken Kalou off for Sturridge on the right. We'd have been more of a threat on the counter, whilst keeping a strong centre.


----------



## God™

Agree with all of that. 

Thought Mikel was shithouse today. Takes so long on the ball inviting pressure only to pass backwards. It means we end up playing back to Terry/Cahill and eventually Cech. Then we repeat the process until Mikel turns it over and the opposition attack.


----------



## Magsimus

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Happy for Newcastle but how long till Mike Ashley cashes in on Tiote Cabaye Cisse & Ba do people think?Cuz by his track record at Newcastle EVERY time yer happy he pulls the rug out from under ye....


What sales has he ever got wrong? Carroll? Barton? Nolan? Enrique?

Not missing any of them, not a single person in the world would've rejected the Carroll offer. Kev and Joey wanted ridiculous contracts, Jose desperate to leave.

Get Champions League and this discussion wouldn't even begin.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Was hoping Chelsea would win to stop Newcastle from getting top four, so typically they had to go and drop points. Pretty dull game. Fulham were the better team by far. Torres was a nonpoint throughout.


----------



## D'Angelo

Newcastle should be good to get to the group stages which would be quite the achievement. If they get a team like we did Udinese in the qualifier it would be tough. Can't see them making top 4 if they do qualify next year, it's just so difficult to balance CL and league, something which doesn't always get the appreciation it deserves. Some think if you get in the top 4 that's you set for life, it isn't. You get more money, but players want bigger contracts and want to play with bigger players. Spurs have found that out since they qualified. It's a big step forward, but it certainly isn't the promise land. 

Just saw we actually play THREE times before Spurs do in the league. IF we win all three, we could go ELEVEN points clear of them. Crazy. That would be a huge psychological boost for us, and detrimental to them, regardless that they have a couple of extra games to play over us.


----------



## nazzac

I don't know why Di Matteo insists on playing Kalou and Mikel. They are clearly not good enough


----------



## Silent Alarm

Ronsterno1 said:


> are you requesting that the chelsea team charge your arse? this is the wrong forum for that.


I made sure to place a comma to avoid any such buggery.


----------



## DocBlue

Finally a little respite for the players at least. If we play a shit team against Spurs then they should be fresh for crucial games against Barca and Arsenal. If we're already out of the tie in the first leg against Barca (HOPEFULLY NOT!) then hopefully we can put out our best team against Arsenal and go for it


----------



## Kazz

For Christmas my housemates got me the Newcastle away shirt with 'Speed 11' printed on the back. Worn it for as much of the games from the start of January that I possibly could have. Record is 10 wins, 2 drew and 3 losses. Our 12th man.


----------



## nazzac

Kazz said:


> For Christmas my housemates got me the Newcastle away shirt with 'Speed 11' printed on the back. Worn it for as much of the games from the start of January that I possibly could have. Record is 10 wins, 2 drew and 3 losses. Our 12th man.


Funny, because every time i have worn a Chelsea shirt apart from the Villa game, Chelsea have dropped points. (Wore it today)


----------



## D'Angelo

Chelsea's game away to a fired up, in form Arsenal would be a scary prospect any time of the season, but when it's sandwiched between two massive games against Barca, it is a horiffic thought for any Chelsea fan. We surely cannot drop points to Chelsea at home, unacceptable. Good thing is, that it's one of our two 'tough' games, if we get 3pts there, we can afford to drop some points vs Stoke. But still, gotta look at the next game before anything happens, it's a strange game, and we have the chance to go 5pts clear in 3rd; a chance we HAVE to take. Luckily it's against Wolves.


----------



## Melvis

Torres was fine, he distributed well but was never put in a position to score. Mikel, Meireles and Kalou on the other hand were all shit. The midfield lacked vision and any kind of Mata/Sturridge influence would have helped them have more attacking promise; Meireles tired quickly and couldn't keep the ball, neither Kalou and Mikel made any kind of impact at either end. Torres got no real service.

Lampard's penalty was well taken but the entire Chelsea performance wasn't up to standard, especially when Fulham were bearing down on goal pushing for the equaliser; a top-four club shouldn't be giving Fulham the time they had. Two free headers at the corners that led to Dempsey's goal - can't leave him open, he proved in the _last game_ he played that Dempsey + free header = goal. If they play like that against Barcelona it'll be four or five.


----------



## EGame

Man that Chelsea side looked delicious tonight. I'm looking forward to slitting their throats next week.


----------



## D'Angelo

Oh yeah, not sure why, but Chelsea fans singing "Who the fuck are Barcelona?" was pretty funny, it wasn't as even if they were hammering Fulham, rather the opposite. Joke support.


----------



## Magsimus

I believe this one was (puts on shades) :cool2 "made in Chelsea".


----------



## DocBlue

D'Angelo said:


> Oh yeah, not sure why, but Chelsea fans singing "Who the fuck are Barcelona?" was pretty funny, it wasn't as even if they were hammering Fulham, rather the opposite. Joke support.


A bit of humour maybe? Like when teams are 3-0 down and chant that they'll win 4-3. Come on now


----------



## Liam Miller

MOTD and norwich just don't get penatlies do they?


----------



## D'Angelo

The chant was preceded by 'one team in europe' chants. I wouldn't be at all surprised if the Chelsea fans were serious at all. They were just as annoying at the Cottage last year singing 'Fernando Torres Chelsea's number 9' the whole fucking game.


----------



## Liam Miller

Lambert is brilliant he has a championship side on paper.


----------



## Joel

DocBlue said:


> A bit of humour maybe? Like when teams are 3-0 down and chant that they'll win 4-3. Come on now


It's Stringer. Will criticise everything from other clubs, but then praise anything from Arsenal. You'll get used to it.


----------



## steamed hams

Or like when Newcastle were 0-4 down against Arsenal and the fans chanted we're gonna draw 4-4. :torres


----------



## Liam Miller

steamed hams said:


> Or like when Newcastle were 0-4 down against Arsenal and the fans chanted we're gonna draw 4-4. :torres


:wilkins


----------



## Magsimus

Rickett's does the splits, Mark Davies tries to hack him down. No chance, unlucky lads.

:lol at Ream's dive. Awful.


----------



## Liam Miller

Suprised at the game bolton looked pretty good, still glad newcastle won due to the race for 3rd and 4th.

It's amazing how the bottom teams minus wolves put in performances and that in the last 2 months their fans must be thinking why wern't we doing this at the start.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Hold on, there were chants at the Bridge other than 'CHELSEA, CHELSEA, CHELSEA, CHELSEA, CHELSEA, CHELSEA' or that fucking mow a meadow song? Unbelievable, Jeff.


----------



## Magsimus

Better or worse? The lad is a magician.


----------



## Seb

Wow. That goal is far, far superior. I assume that's the one against Blackburn that Pardew was referencing.

He's one precocious talent.


----------



## DocBlue

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Hold on, there were chants at the Bridge other than 'CHELSEA, CHELSEA, CHELSEA, CHELSEA, CHELSEA, CHELSEA' or that fucking mow a meadow song? Unbelievable, Jeff.


It was at Craven Cottage.

That goal is incredible. Was that today???


----------



## Liam Miller

Magsimus said:


> Better or worse? The lad is a magician.


Million times better than today's.


----------



## Nige™

WWE_TNA said:


> MOTD and norwich just don't get penatlies do they?


They got one against us that can only be described as criminal and it robbed us of 2 massive points in injury time when the ball fell on N'Zonzi's arm and he was looking the other way.:frustrate

We'd be almost safe if we'd got the correct decisions in our favour. Sunderland (a) - 1 point, Everton (h) - 1 point, Norwich (a) - 2 points, Bolton (h & a) - 2 points and Bolton would lose 4. We'd lose one for the goal at Wigan where Gamst took the corner to himself, but yeah we've been screwed big time and in big games too.

Bolton got away with a blatant pen in both games against us and they had the ball over the line catastrophe in their favour against QPR, plus the dive from Mark Davies at Wolves last week. 8 points extra against teams down at the bottom that they shouldn't have.


----------



## Magsimus

Yeah was vs Blackburn.

Agreed that it's a better goal, more technique and skill as well as pace. Blanc has to take him to the Euro's surely. 

Good performance Sunderland, nice away following too. (Y)


----------



## Joel

Di Matteo thought we were in control. Oh boy.


----------



## Liam Miller

Don't worry nige you will survive.

Pienaar is class for everton yet was amazingly shite for spurs.

I change my mind on moyes and MON all the time, i think moyes might just edge him in who's the better but martin's man managment is top notch.


----------



## Kazz

EverTOON at it again. :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

What a finish from weimann, fifa stuff.


----------



## Magsimus

Aye proper fifa goal that one.

Wonder how Spurs' title challenge is going :hmm:










:arry


----------



## DocBlue

:lmao @Magsimus. Repped


----------



## Liam Miller

Triffic.


----------



## Zen

Magsimus said:


> Better or worse? The lad is a magician.


Legendary, who is that?


----------



## T-C

It's Jeremie Aliadiere.


----------



## Andre

WWE_TNA said:


> Lambert is brilliant he has a championship side on paper.


This is simply not true; Ruddy, Martin, Whitbread, Drury, Naughton, Tierney, Fox, Pilkington, Surman, Hoolahan, Holt and Morison are all more than up to the task, Howson and Ryan Bennett have both looked excellent since joining in January while Ayala and Elliot Bennett are two players with a massive amount of potential. Paul Lambert is a great manager, but it's his ability to find hidden gems in the lower leagues (along with great man management and flexible tactics) that have enabled us to do so well this season, although he has got the best out of average journeymen like Wilbraham, Jackson, Johnson, Crofts, Ward and Lappin. 

All we lack is an experienced quality centre half and a hard tackling defensive midfielder with composure, we actually have a lot of squad depth concerning goalkeepers, full backs and creative/attacking midfielders, we probably could do with an extra reserve striker seeing as we've been lucky to have had Holt and Morison fit and available all season. So in total we need three players to avoid a potential injury crisis/implosion next season, that hardly suggests a championship side, does it?


----------



## Zen

T-C said:


> It's Jeremie Aliadiere.


Amazing skills


----------



## T-C

Top player.


----------



## Irish Jet

Paddy McCourt laughs at Ben Arfa and that little Argentine fuck.






So wasted at Celtic.:no:


----------



## Liam Miller

AndreBaker said:


> This is simply not true; Ruddy, Martin, Whitbread, Drury, Naughton, Tierney, Fox, Pilkington, Surman, Hoolahan, Holt and Morison are all more than up to the task, Howson and Ryan Bennett have both looked excellent since joining in January while Ayala and Elliot Bennett are two players with a massive amount of potential. Paul Lambert is a great manager, but it's his ability to find hidden gems in the lower leagues (along with great man management and flexible tactics) that have enabled us to do so well this season, although he has got the best out of average journeymen like Wilbraham, Jackson, Johnson, Crofts, Ward and Lappin.
> 
> All we lack is an experienced quality centre half and a hard tackling defensive midfielder with composure, we actually have a lot of squad depth concerning goalkeepers, full backs and creative/attacking midfielders, we probably could do with an extra reserve striker seeing as we've been lucky to have had Holt and Morison fit and available all season. So in total we need three players to avoid a potential injury crisis/implosion next season, that hardly suggests a championship side, does it?



That is why i said on paper, now i have watched them in the prem i don't think that. For example on paper west ham's team looks alot better but they are struggling to get back into the top 2 down there.


----------



## Kiz

Joel said:


> It's Stringer. Will criticise everything from other clubs, but then praise anything from Arsenal. You'll get used to it.


he's just confused at noise coming from stadiums, unlike the library that is the emirates and their garbage bag covered seats.


----------



## Razor King

Joel said:


> Di Matteo thought we were in control. Oh boy.


John Terry clearly gave the wrong instructions to him. :terry


----------



## Irish Jet

Mr. Snrub said:


> he's just confused at noise coming from stadiums, unlike the library that is the emirates and their garbage bag covered seats.


Seem pretty lively here:






8*D


----------



## Shepard

I hate Everton.


That is all


----------



## Kiz

doing a celebration we havent done in months

showing they're STILL behind the times.


----------



## Irish Jet

Mr. Snrub said:


> doing a celebration we havent done since we were good


:javy


----------



## Joel

Got to say, it's quite mad how Lampard is the 5th highest scorer in Premier League history. To do that from midfield is nuts. I know he's not liked very much and a lot will say; "penalties", but fuck it, Henry was Arsenal's penalty taker as was Shearer for Newcastle and they are well up there, so it's a great feat.


----------



## nazzac

Of-field talent of the season:

Newcastle's scout!!


----------



## Andre

WWE_TNA said:


> That is why i said on paper, now i have watched them in the prem i don't think that. For example on paper west ham's team looks alot better but they are struggling to get back into the top 2 down there.


West Ham look better on paper? Really? I find that quite insulting, lol.


----------



## BANKSY

Gerrard still better then Lampard though.:suarez1


----------



## Joel

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Gerrard still better then Lampard though.:suarez1


Can't deny that. But hey, Lampard hasn't done bad for himself.


----------



## #dealwithit

Joel said:


> Got to say, it's quite mad how Lampard is the 5th highest scorer in Premier League history. To do that from midfield is nuts. I know he's not liked very much and a lot will say; "penalties", but fuck it, Henry was Arsenal's penalty taker as was Shearer for Newcastle and they are well up there, so it's a great feat.


If you take away penalties, Lampard has scored 112 goals in 519 games in the Premier League. It's a very good goalscoring record for a midfielder, but there's far more to being a midfielder than just scoring goals.

I just checked Lampard's record for Chelsea minus penalties), and it's in 90 372 games. Just under 1 in 4.


----------



## Joel

He does have 92 assists as well.

242 goals & assists in 519 games is not a bad return. And then you add in the fact that he was key in all the trophies we have won since the Carling Cup in 2005 (2 Carling Cups, 3 FA Cups and 3 Premier Leagues).

Not trying to say he is the greatest ever or anything of the sort, but what he has achieved deserves some praise.


----------



## Irish Jet

All those people calling this the worst United team in the last decade, one of the worst in Fergie's reign, should turn on Premier League Years.

Paul Scholes may still have it, the poor fucker Liam Miller never had it.


----------



## Gunner14

Irish Jet said:


> All those people calling this the worst United team in the last decade, one of the worst in Fergie's reign, should turn on Premier League Years.
> 
> Paul Scholes may still have it, the poor fucker Liam Miller never had it.


Paul Scholes has played more games since his return from retirement than Liam millar played in his entire United career.

This is by far the worst man utd squad ive ever seen. But it also shows the difference between having 'quality' and substance. People say Song is Quality he makes a million mistakes per game. People say Carrick is shit he rarely makes a mistake. All through the Man United squad from the Rooneys' to the Evans' they simply dont make many mistakes. A few more than usual for a man united squad are creeping in this time around but you can probably look at any united players mistakes and count on your fingers for the entire season. Other players in the 'challenging' sides make alot more. Mistakes cost goals which cost points limitations in one is a direct correlation towards a high figure in the other.

Man United also benefit from Referee's no less than 10 points Man Utd have earned this year have come from unarguable decisions that have gone in their favour. take away these 10 points and its alot closer at the top. But at the same time Man United 2 points behind 6 games to go you'd still back them to take the title. (And this also doesn't take into account unarguable decisions that benefit othersides just to keep it balanced)


----------



## united_07

Gunner14 said:


> Paul Scholes has played more games since his return from retirement than Liam millar played in his entire United career.
> 
> This is by far the worst man utd squad ive ever seen. But it also shows the difference between having 'quality' and substance. People say Song is Quality he makes a million mistakes per game. People say Carrick is shit he rarely makes a mistake. All through the Man United squad from the Rooneys' to the Evans' they simply dont make many mistakes. A few more than usual for a man united squad are creeping in this time around but you can probably look at any united players mistakes and count on your fingers for the entire season. Other players in the 'challenging' sides make alot more. Mistakes cost goals which cost points limitations in one is a direct correlation towards a high figure in the other.
> 
> Man United also benefit from Referee's no less than 10 points Man Utd have earned this year have come from unarguable decisions that have gone in their favour. take away these 10 points and its alot closer at the top.



what are the decisions which have given united 10 points then?

what about decisions that have gone against united, for instance the penalty against newcastle which made it 1-1?
what about hernandez being taken out when he was 1 on 1 with the keeper in the first few minutes of the stoke game, which went onto be a draw?

people like to point out decisions which go for united, but then fail to remember any which went against


----------



## Irish Jet

We absolutely have not got 10 points swung in our favour this season, can you back that up at all?

It's not even close to being the weakest squad. In 2004 the squad was awful, we were carried by RVN, Scholes and Giggs. Ronaldo was a kid who had no end product at that point, while Keane's knee were really starting to slow him down. It was an absolutely awful squad.


----------



## Irish Jet

united_07 said:


> what are the decisions which have given united 10 points then?
> 
> what about decisions that have gone against united, for instance the penalty against newcastle which made it 1-1?
> what about hernandez being taken out when he was 1 on 1 with the keeper in the first few minutes of the stoke game, which went onto be a draw?
> 
> people like to point out decisions which go for united, but then fail to remember any which went against


Cahill on Welbeck at the start of the Chelsea game. 

Anyways, the sad fuckers who go out of their way to add this shit up:

http://www.debatabledecisions.com/tables

Actually say we'd have 3 points more...albeit before the QPR game, which was probably the most blatant decision to go for us this season, in a game that we were more than likely winning anyways and in the same week were Chelsea and City had just as bad of decisions help them.


----------



## Gunner14

26 March 2012 – Manchester United 1-0 Fulham

In the 89th minute Fulham's Danny Murphy burst into the United area and went down under a Michael Carrick challenge. It appeared a clear penalty but the referee, Michael Oliver, waved play on. (verdict biased ref gifts united 2 points)

4 March 2012 – Tottenham 1-3 Manchester United

The match was scoreless when Emmanuel Adebayor bundled the ball into the net. Martin Atkinson ruled it out for handball but it was a close call. Louis Saha's shot struck Adebayor in the stomach and he was unable to move his hand out of the way in time. (verdict cheating ref gifts united 3 points)

5 February 2012 – Chelsea 3-3 Manchester United

Even though Wayne Rooney had pulled a goal back, United were trailing 3-1 with 22 minutes to go. Then Daniel Welbeck went to ground and Howard Webb gave a penalty despite the fact that the United striker appeared to make initial contact with Branislav Ivanovic. Rooney converted the spot kick and Javier Hernández grabbed a late equaliser. (Verdict Cheating ref gifts united 1 point)

ManCheater United 2-0 Q.P.R
This weekend red card to Derry totally ruins game gifts united 3 points. young should have been sent off for a dive (all players who dive should get an instant red for being twats then they should be fined an entire seasons salary and forced to live under John Terrys bed while they listen to him rape their wife) it was clear after 10 minutes that there was only going to be 1 winner of the game and Q.P.R were clearly on course for a heroic 14-0 victory which is why derry was sent off (verdict biased ref gifts united 3 points)

So 9 sorry not 10 but they'll be others these are just the inarguable ones.


----------



## Irish Jet

When you handle the ball, normal procedure is for the ref to give a hand ball.

No mention of Welbeck being taken out by Cahill and that Chelsea should have played most of the game with 10 men? A game they were outplayed in with 11.

I like how you invent rules as you go along, red card for a dive. That's amusing.


----------



## Gunner14

Irish Jet said:


> When you handle the ball, normal procedure is for the ref to give a hand ball.
> 
> No mention of Welbeck being taken out by Cahill and that Chelsea should have played most of the game with 10 men? A game they were outplayed in with 11.
> 
> I like how you invent rules as you go along. That's amusing.


He didnt handle the ball. It was ball to hand not handball. Goal should have stood.

Welcbeck is shit bad tackles are welcomed on shit players. For instance balotelli is being punished not for the bad tackle on song but for the fact he didn't snap his leg. Had he snapped songs leg he would have been knighted for fouling a shit footballer.


So you think divers should go unpunished??? you think we should celebrate cheats??? I think cheating is disgraceful and should be punished with extreme punishments to get rid of it. Id also give red cards for holding the ball in the corner, timewasting, using a towel on the ball before a throw in, any player ever running up to the referee should also be sent off. It will all soon stop if the refs and the fa grow a set.


----------



## Irish Jet

:lmao

Best poster on the forum by a mile


----------



## #dealwithit

People saying this is the worst United squad for 10+ years are loonies. The 03/04 squad is easily worse than it. Especially when you consider Rio was only there for half of it (got banned for second half of season). I'd say the 04/05 was inferior too.

I think people go back and look at the squad list of 03/04 for example and say 'look at all these names, Ronaldo, Keane', but don't actually take into consideration that Ronaldo was still a kid then and a very long way off where he is now, and Keane was past it by then. Guys like Fletcher too didn't get going until 06/07. The proof is in the pudding at the end of the say, and Man Utd this season will have twice as good a goal difference as when they had in 03/04. Anyone who thinks the 03/04 Utd team is better than the current one is either a bitch for nostalgia, or an idiot.


----------



## united_07

Gunner14 said:


> 26 March 2012 – Manchester United 1-0 Fulham
> 
> In the 89th minute Fulham's Danny Murphy burst into the United area and went down under a Michael Carrick challenge. It appeared a clear penalty but the referee, Michael Oliver, waved play on. (verdict biased ref gifts united 2 points)
> 
> 4 March 2012 – Tottenham 1-3 Manchester United
> 
> The match was scoreless when Emmanuel Adebayor bundled the ball into the net. Martin Atkinson ruled it out for handball but it was a close call. Louis Saha's shot struck Adebayor in the stomach and he was unable to move his hand out of the way in time. (verdict cheating ref gifts united 3 points)
> 
> 5 February 2012 – Chelsea 3-3 Manchester United
> 
> Even though Wayne Rooney had pulled a goal back, United were trailing 3-1 with 22 minutes to go. Then Daniel Welbeck went to ground and Howard Webb gave a penalty despite the fact that the United striker appeared to make initial contact with Branislav Ivanovic. Rooney converted the spot kick and Javier Hernández grabbed a late equaliser. (Verdict Cheating ref gifts united 1 point)
> 
> ManCheater United 2-0 Q.P.R
> This weekend red card to Derry totally ruins game gifts united 3 points. young should have been sent off for a dive (all players who dive should get an instant red for being twats then they should be fined an entire seasons salary and forced to live under John Terrys bed while they listen to him rape their wife) it was clear after 10 minutes that there was only going to be 1 winner of the game and Q.P.R were clearly on course for a heroic 14-0 victory which is why derry was sent off (verdict biased ref gifts united 3 points)
> 
> So 9 sorry not 10 but they'll be others these are just the inarguable ones.


i agree with the fulham one

if the adebayor handball would be against arsenal you would have been moaning, he handballed it on the line, it affected play and was the right decision, also how does it gift united 3 points? if spurs did go 1 up whats not to say united would have scored those 3 goals anyway

in the chelsea game there could have been another 2 penalties given, the shirt pull on ashley young, and cahill on welbeck

united had 92% possession up to the penalty decision against QPR, i couldnt really see the result change even if 11 men were on the pitch


----------



## Irish Jet

MOAR RED CARDS. MOAR!


----------



## Gunner14

Bananas said:


> People saying this is the worst United squad for 10+ years are loonies. The 03/04 squad is easily worse than it. Especially when you consider Rio was only there for half of it (got banned for second half of season). I'd say the 04/05 was inferior too.
> 
> I think people go back and look at the squad list of 03/04 for example and say 'look at all these names, Ronaldo, Keane', but don't actually take into consideration that Ronaldo was still a kid then and a very long way off where he is now, and Keane was past it by then. Guys like Fletcher too didn't get going until 06/07. The proof is in the pudding at the end of the say, and Man Utd this season will have twice as good a goal difference as when they had in 03/04. Anyone who thinks the 03/04 Utd team is better than the current one is either a bitch for nostalgia, or an idiot.


People are only judging title winning squad. Have a look back at 2003/04 who won the title. oh look it was Arsenal. That means its not judged in a this is the worst manchester united TITLE WINNING squad.


----------



## Irish Jet

It's better than last years squad, for one.


----------



## Gunner14

united_07 said:


> i agree with the fulham one
> 
> if the adebayor handball would be against arsenal you would have been moaning, he handballed it on the line, it affected play and was the right decision, also how does it gift united 3 points? if spurs did go 1 up whats not to say united would have scored those 3 goals anyway
> 
> *Changes the game so we just have to put it down as a 1-0 spurs win because Arry is a boss. If it was against us i would be just as pissed because i want us to finish 6th so wenger gets sacked.*
> 
> in the chelsea game there could have been another 2 penalties given, the shirt pull on ashley young, and cahill on welbeck
> 
> *Already commented on this and Ashley young is a cheating piece of shit so any foul commited on him isnt a foul just pre-retribution*
> 
> united had 92% possession up to the penalty decision against QPR, i couldnt really see the result change even if 11 men were on the pitch
> *Q.p.R dont need the ball to score. It's Adel Taarbt he does what he wants.*





Irish Jet said:


> MOAR RED CARDS. MOAR!


Glad you agree. More red cards needed.


----------



## Magsimus

T-C said:


> It's Jeremie Aliadiere.


The greatest of all time.



nazzac said:


> Of-field talent of the season:
> 
> Newcastle's scout!!


----------



## Zen

Fuck Chelsea would have been equal with Newcastle and Tottenham at 59 points all.


----------



## Kiz

nazzac said:


> Of-field talent of the season:
> 
> Newcastle's scout!!


yeah, who mark hughes fired when he became manager here.

thanks mark!


----------



## Magsimus

^ :torres

In 2009:

“People talk about my hair a lot,” said Coloccini, who combines speaking through an interpreter with sporadic attempts at conversational English. “Would I shave it off if we got promoted? No, no, but maybe one day.

“We should go up, so that is not something I will consider. But I would happily shave it all off if we can qualify for the Champions League.

“It seems a very long way off, when you look where we are, but Newcastle are a club with the potential to play in the Champions League again. It would be fantastic, and if it happens, I’ll cut my hair off to celebrate.”

:| :argh:


----------



## Bullseye

The draw today basically secured our fate. Thursday night, channel 5. Unless of course we defeat Arsenal at the Emirates, defeat Newcastle at the Bridge, and don't fall in a heap against Lolerpool


----------



## Kiz

Magsimus said:


> ^ :torres
> 
> In 2009:
> 
> “People talk about my hair a lot,” said Coloccini, who combines speaking through an interpreter with sporadic attempts at conversational English. “Would I shave it off if we got promoted? No, no, but maybe one day.
> 
> “We should go up, so that is not something I will consider. But I would happily shave it all off if we can qualify for the Champions League.
> 
> “It seems a very long way off, when you look where we are, but Newcastle are a club with the potential to play in the Champions League again. It would be fantastic, and if it happens, I’ll cut my hair off to celebrate.”
> 
> :| :argh:


WE could have papiss
WE could have cabaye
WE could have ben arfa

lol nope :barry
lol nope dzeko
lol nope adam johnson


----------



## Irish Jet

If Chelsea win the CL can they get in like Liverpool? Did they change that?


----------



## Kiz

if you win you auto qualify


----------



## Joel

sXe_Maverick said:


> The draw today basically secured our fate. Thursday night, channel 5. Unless of course we defeat Arsenal at the Emirates, defeat Newcastle at the Bridge, and don't fall in a heap against Lolerpool


Don't sweat it. We're gonna win the Champions League (Y)



Irish Jet said:


> If Chelsea win the CL can they get in like Liverpool? Did they change that?


If we win it, we'd go straight into the group stages, third place would have to qualify and fourth place drops to the Europa League (trolololol).


----------



## Irish Jet

Then what the fuck are Chelsea fans worried about? It's in the bag.


----------



## Joel

Irish Jet said:


> Then what the fuck are Chelsea fans worried about? It's in the bag.


You still want to make sure. Yes, we are miles better than Barcelona, Madrid and Bayern (combined may I add), but you can't take these things lightly. Barcelona may cause an upset.


----------



## Irish Jet

I guess they do have a few dangerous players. Adriano and Keita, unplayable on their day.


----------



## Foreshadowed

I hear that Messi lad ain't too bad either.


----------



## Gunner14

Irish Jet said:


> Then what the fuck are Chelsea fans worried about? It's in the bag.


I actually think Chelsea will win the champions league. Barca are due some bad luck vs English sides and i can see Chelsea getting revenge and putting them out. Then the Final Chelsea winning the Champions League against the manager who couldnt get it done Mourinho. Can just see Romans little smirk in munich as the biggest cunt in football lifts the biggest prize in football.


----------



## haribo

Gunner14 said:


> 4 March 2012 – Tottenham 1-3 Manchester United
> 
> The match was scoreless whe Emmanuel Adebayor bundled the ball into the net. Martin Atkinson ruled it out for handball but it was a close call. Louis Saha's shot struck Adebayor in the stomach and he was unable to move his hand out of the way in time. (verdict cheating ref gifts united 3 points)
> 
> ManCheater United 2-0 Q.P.R
> This weekend red card to Derry totally ruins game gifts united 3 points. young should have been sent off for a dive (all players who dive should get an instant red for being twats then they should be fined an entire seasons salary and forced to live under John Terrys bed while they listen to him rape their wife) it was clear after 10 minutes that there was only going to be 1 winner of the game and Q.P.R were clearly on course for a heroic 14-0 victory which is why derry was sent off (verdict biased ref gifts united 3 points)



Classic gunner :lmao


----------



## God™

Gunner14 said:


> I actually think Chelsea will win the champions league. Barca are due some bad luck vs English sides and i can see Chelsea getting revenge and putting them out. Then the Final Chelsea winning the Champions League against the manager who couldnt get it done Mourinho. Can just see Romans little smirk in munich as the biggest cunt in football lifts the biggest prize in football.







:terry


----------



## BANKSY

Where is Messi's world cup medal?

:torres


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

(N)

he's been entertaining this season but honestly he's gone down in my books.


----------



## steamed hams

God™ said:


> :terry


du du du they can come truuuuuuue :torres


----------



## Razor King

Nah, Munich will win the CL.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Song is lucky his leg wasn't planted there, otherwise *snap*.


----------



## Gunner14

Razor King said:


> Nah, Munich will win the CL.


Would be amazing step forward for FFP if Bayern could winning WHILST making a profit without a billionaire and without wasting 100's of millions in child trafficing.

Massive finger up to Wenger and his policy.
Two massive fingers to clubs living beyond there means.
Massive finger up to foreign investors.

And a massive high five from Platini.

Fully supporting the Bayern Munich champions league campaign. but still think Chelsea will win it.


----------



## Bullseye

We aren't winning the CL. Hell, we'll be lucky to keep a respectable aggregate. Classic sXe here, but 5-1 :side:


----------



## Seb

I would go for:

Chelsea 1-3 Barcelona

Barcelona 4-0 Chelsea


Bayern 1-1 Madrid

Madrid 3-1 Bayern


Barcelona 2-0 Madrid


Hope i'm wrong though and Bayern make the final. Also, Messi to shatter the all time record he's already tied with and hit 20 goals for the campaign for his fourth consecutive golden boot.


----------



## Razor King

I'll predict for others as they come, but the first leg at Stamford Bridge, it will be 2-1 to Barcelona. They problem? I think Chelsea may cause some problems in the second leg at Camp Nou. At Atletico, Torres usually caused troubles for Barca. Will he again? :torres


----------



## Joel

You're not beating us 7-1 on agg, Seb!

Torres won't cause trouble like he did at Atletico, because he's not the same Torres.

If we lose the Stamford Bridge leg, then fuck everything.


----------



## Seb

I'm not sure about the Bridge, but I really do expect Chelsea to get battered at the Camp Nou. Will be a reality check for RDM.

I don't expect Chelsea to create a lot, and when they do, I don't expect them to finish well enough. Torres is trash, I hope he starts over Didier.


----------



## Razor King

I think Torres could. He seems to be getting better with each game. It would be the ultimate "come back" for him personally to score against Barca. He is not the old Torres, but I do feel he is getting better than Drogba currently.

On a different note, I could do with never having to see Drogba play for Chelsea again. It's not like I don't like him, but he just bores me with his play.


Edit:

The aggregate scoreline won't be anything outrageous. I can't see it being 7-1 or Barca hammering Chelsea.


----------



## Magsimus

Tim Krul is now level with Joe Hart in the race for the Barclays Premier League golden glove with 13 clean sheets #nufc #mcfc

Problem, Joe? :troll

Need some Newcastle smileys :hmm: We've got :bridge and :bramble :lol


----------



## Seb

Wishful thinking that Torres is going to make his glorious return to form that's alluded him for 3 years against Barcelona. He'll have no impact on the tie whatsoever.

Drogba is much more likely to put the ball in the net. Doesn't matter either way. Chelsea are a shambles atm and Barcelona have won 10 on the spin and are usually rampant in big games. They had 80% possession at the Bernabeu this season already, and Chelsea couldn't get the ball off Fulham of all teams yesterday, so God knows how much they'll have in these two legs. Don't have much faith in RDM being tactically efficient enough either, so yeah, 7-1 aggregate score wouldn't surprise me at all. Really do expect a massacre at the Camp Nou.



Magsimus said:


> Tim Krul is now level with Joe Hart in the race for the Barclays Premier League golden glove with 13 clean sheets #nufc #mcfc
> 
> Problem, Joe? :troll
> 
> Need some Newcastle smileys :hmm: We've got :bridge and :bramble :lol


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11281377-post186.html


----------



## steamed hams

I've argued in front of every judge in the state. Often as a lawyer.

Hey did you guys know that Villa have a 100% conversion rate from the penalty spot this season? :jordan


----------



## united_07

If Fergie didnt drop de gea for lindegaard then de gea might of had the most. He has played 23 games and has 10 clean sheets, while Hart has played 32 games and Krul 33 with 13

Ratio Clean sheets per game
Hart : 0.40
Krul: 0.39
de Gea: 0.43


----------



## Magsimus

Epic.

Shaun Derry's appeal against the red dismissed fpalm What's the point of the appeal system? The FA will back the ref in these situations.


----------



## Irish Jet

united_07 said:


> If Fergie didnt drop de gea for lindegaard then de gea might of had the most. He has played 23 games and has 10 clean sheets, while Hart has played 32 games and Krul 33 with 13
> 
> Ratio Clean sheets per game
> Hart : 0.40
> Krul: 0.39
> de Gea: 0.43


Like a CHAMPION
The Barcelona fans and their fucking smug ass predictions. More annoying because it's completely fucking justified. :no:


----------



## Kiz

if he was so good why was he dropped


----------



## Liam Miller

Magsimus said:


> Epic.
> 
> Shaun Derry's appeal against the red dismissed fpalm What's the point of the appeal system? The FA will back the ref in these situations.


Shocking decision but it's not suprising they can't admit that their officials are in the wrong.


----------



## D'Angelo

Gunner14 said:


> Would be amazing step forward for FFP if Bayern could winning WHILST making a profit without a billionaire and without wasting 100's of millions in child trafficing.
> 
> Massive finger up to Wenger and his policy.
> Two massive fingers to clubs living beyond there means.
> Massive finger up to foreign investors.
> 
> And a massive high five from Platini.
> 
> Fully supporting the Bayern Munich champions league campaign. but still think Chelsea will win it.


Are you actually comparing Bayern with Arsenal? Easily Germany's biggest club with an absolutely huge following against England's third biggest club? Bayern make a ridiculous amount of money from just being Bayern Munich, far more than Arsenal can wish to make, and they still spend big on players, but they can because they make so much money. Although in principle, they are the model club for everyone to follow, as are BVB. Great youth systems, run responsibly, more or less like every club in Germany nowadays. Their commercial deals dwarf most clubs. Their revenue is about 80m euros higher than Arsenal's, and while we still do make a lot of money, hardly any of it can be invested into the team anyway, where it is very different for Munich.

It won't be a victory for FFP at all though, that will change nothing, nor has it had much impact on Germany, regardless of what Munich's directors say, the DFB's regulations have had 1000x the impact FFP has had, or ever will have. It will be a victory for the DFB as they are the ones that invested in these youth systems in the early 2000s, which has obviously turned out good now that Germany are producing so many young talents. The "50+1" rule has also been massive for the league as it enforces everything that should be, economic stability, fan participation and nearly every BuLi club will be safe because of it, you won't get a sheik type owner bank-rolling the club and creating huge debts. The BuLi is easily the best league in the world to support a team in even if it doesn't have the quality of a side like Madrid or Barca, because the fans feel important, they are involved in the clubs and their ticket prices are astonishingly low compared to ours. The story of BVB's rise, fall and rise again is just stunning, something City and Chelsea should take a real good look at, and see where they are going wrong.


re Barca/Madrid, it should be close at the Bridge, not so much at the Camp Nou.

The red card appeal being rebutted is insane, the decision should never have even been made, I could maybe understand if it was onside as Derry did touch Young, and the FA are never going to deny that.


----------



## united_07

Not too surprised about the red card not being rescinded, it doesnt matter that it was offside, they cant take that into account, as they are appealing the 'foul', but Derry did touch ashley young, even very lightly, when he was going through. It would undermine the officials if they reversed every decision


----------



## Rush

How is it undermining when it is a glaring mistake? Glossing over any blatent mistakes is just as bad if not more so than recinding the debateable reds.

















beautiful. just in time for our loss to blackburn


----------



## Kiz

lol ffp

will be scrapped in 5 years after barca/madrid make a mockery of it.


----------



## Irish Jet

Mr. Snrub said:


> if he was so good why was he dropped


Prolong title race, torture City fans.

:carrick


----------



## Magsimus

united_07 said:


> If Fergie didnt drop de gea for lindegaard then de gea might of had the most. He has played 23 games and has 10 clean sheets, while Hart has played 32 games and Krul 33 with 13
> 
> Ratio Clean sheets per game
> Hart : 0.40
> Krul: 0.39
> de Gea: 0.43


But he's got Jonny Evans in front of him, making sure no-one even gets a shot in.


----------



## #dealwithit

FFP won't be scrapped, and am pretty sure Barca at least will comply to it without much worry. I could see the belt being loosened on FFP, for instance the current rule is clubs can't have a loss of any more than 45M pounds in a 3 year period (15M a year), and I could see them stretching that figure more and more in the future. But it won't be scrapped completely.

Madrid to are starting the process too with their plans of the theme park in the middle east. It will be another source of income but without the costs of it counting in FFP. 

The one club who are nailed on to be completely fucked with FFP is Inter.


----------



## Liam Miller

God i hate madrid, fucking theme park ffs.


----------



## Kiz

mostly with their exorbitant tv deals making a profit even if they bought 3-4 players.


----------



## BANKSY

They even could have taken the save face option of remvoing the red card cause it was offside anyway. Pathetic.


----------



## D'Angelo

Balotelli won't be charged over the stamping incident with Song. Atkinson said he saw the foul. How the fuck is he still refereeing then? Disgusting decision.

A potential career ending intentional stamp will see no action from the FA. What a bunch of jokers, the system is totally fucked up. At least Ivanovic has been dealth with.


----------



## united_07

Lil'Jimmy said:


> They even could have taken the save face option of remvoing the red card cause it was offside anyway. Pathetic.


it doesnt matter that it was offside, the FA cant reverse offside decisions


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> it doesnt matter that it was offside, the FA cant reverse offside decisions


Good thing for chelsea.


----------



## #dealwithit

Atkinson is a cunt.


----------



## Liam Miller

D'Angelo said:


> Balotelli won't be charged over the stamping incident with Song. Atkinson said he saw the foul. How the fuck is he still refereeing then? Disgusting decision.
> 
> A potential career ending intentional stamp will see no action from the FA. What a bunch of jokers, the system is totally fucked up. At least Ivanovic has been dealth with.












Unreal.


----------



## D'Angelo

I'm not sure what's worse, the fact that Atkinson saw the 'challenge' and didn't take action against it, or that the FA's system is so out-dated that just because of that fact, they themselves can't do anything about it. That's twice Balotelli has got away with a stamp. I'd rather Atkinson lie and say he didn't see it even if he did to ensure justice was done.

How many careers have to be ruined before proper action is taken?


----------



## Seb

It's FIFA regulations that are to blame here, not the FA's, only off the ball actions can be retrospectively punished. Completely disgusting that Derry will serve a ban for a nothing foul yet Balotelli faces nothing for a potentially leg breaking stamp.

Even Mancini said he deserved a ban :lmao


----------



## Kiz

it's because song wasnt seriously injured

doesnt make it correct, but that's essentially why. if song's leg snapped in half then he'd be banned for the rest of the season. and probably some of next season (not that there would be any point)


----------



## D'Angelo

yeah, that's what i am saying. it is essentially going to take someone's leg to get snapped before they can ban the aggressor, fucked up. that stamp was one of the worst i've seen for a long time, no intention of going for the ball, realised it had got away, got frustrated and left his leg in.


----------



## Liam Miller

So does he have a 2 or 3 game ban for the sending off.


----------



## #dealwithit

What makes me all the more sick is all the bans we copped after the 03/04 'Battle of Old Trafford' for a bit of pushing and shoving. But apparently you can go out trying to injure players and cop of with nothing if an incompetent referee confesses to being an idiot? The system is broken.


----------



## Gunner14

D'Angelo said:


> Are you actually comparing Bayern with Arsenal? Easily Germany's biggest club with an absolutely huge following against England's third biggest club? Bayern make a ridiculous amount of money from just being Bayern Munich, far more than Arsenal can wish to make, and they still spend big on players, but they can because they make so much money. Although in principle, they are the model club for everyone to follow, as are BVB. Great youth systems, run responsibly, more or less like every club in Germany nowadays. Their commercial deals dwarf most clubs. Their revenue is about 80m euros higher than Arsenal's, and while we still do make a lot of money, hardly any of it can be invested into the team anyway, where it is very different for Munich.
> 
> It won't be a victory for FFP at all though, that will change nothing, nor has it had much impact on Germany, regardless of what Munich's directors say, the DFB's regulations have had 1000x the impact FFP has had, or ever will have. It will be a victory for the DFB as they are the ones that invested in these youth systems in the early 2000s, which has obviously turned out good now that Germany are producing so many young talents. The "50+1" rule has also been massive for the league as it enforces everything that should be, economic stability, fan participation and nearly every BuLi club will be safe because of it, you won't get a sheik type owner bank-rolling the club and creating huge debts. The BuLi is easily the best league in the world to support a team in even if it doesn't have the quality of a side like Madrid or Barca, because the fans feel important, they are involved in the clubs and their ticket prices are astonishingly low compared to ours. The story of BVB's rise, fall and rise again is just stunning, something City and Chelsea should take a real good look at, and see where they are going wrong.


wrong as per usual. Do you ever get anything right??

Bayern revenue - 323M euro
Arsenal Revenue - 274M euro.

They are 4th we're 5th in revenue very fair to compare i think. They just spend money better. Simple as. the 49M can be made up easily from sponsorship streams like commercial partners of which we are a disgrace to big clubs in attracting through piss poor board.


----------



## Irish Jet

Swear into a camera, 2 game ban.

Try and break someones leg, unpunished.

What an example, what a system.


----------



## Liam Miller

Irish Jet said:


> Swear into a camera, 2 game ban.
> 
> Try and break someones leg, unpunished.
> 
> What an example, what a system.


I know fergie has a funny way of running the FA, i hope raf or rio wind him right up at the etihad if he plays.


----------



## Kiz

atkinson (or whoever the ref was) said he saw the challenge and decided to take no action

doesnt that negate anything the fa can do? shouldnt the blame be focused more on him?


----------



## Irish Jet

Yeah, same as the Rooney elbow, which was also a disgrace. Such a flawed system, complete clusterfuck.


----------



## Gunner14

Mr. Snrub said:


> atkinson (or whoever the ref was) said he saw the challenge and decided to take no action
> 
> doesnt that negate anything the fa can do? shouldnt the blame be focused more on him?


Both. Atkinson for admiting he saw the reckless challenge and thought its alright to allow this to happen on a football pitch. + the F.A for having a ridiculous rule that they cannot punish if the referee has seen it. Bad judgement is no excuse to let any player get away with wrongdoings on the pitch.

Bring back hanging.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Heres a good 'un.....








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## D'Angelo

Gunner14 said:


> wrong as per usual. Do you ever get anything right??
> 
> Bayern revenue - 323M euro
> Arsenal Revenue - 274M euro.
> 
> They are 4th we're 5th in revenue very fair to compare i think. They just spend money better. Simple as. the 49M can be made up easily from sponsorship streams like commercial partners of which we are a disgrace to big clubs in attracting through piss poor board.


Totally wrong, what source are you using?

Deloitte Football Money League 2010/2011:










That money can't 'easily' be made up, I know quite a bit about that sector and it's not as easy as you think transfers are done. You can't just call up a business and ask them if they'll give you whatever you want, it's achieved over a period of time with a quality finance/marketing structure, not much to do with the board whatsoever, apart from Gazidis. United are a prime example, they grow every year with the number of commercial partners they have, something we don't do which is hindering us. To get that many big deals, you need to be a marketable property, it's no surprise that the clubs with the best commercial deals are those winning the trophies and are the European goliaths. Munich are way ahead of people behind them, and Chelsea are right on our tails. The way each club spends their money is different, most people think that £55m profit we earned was going to be put towards transfers; it's not. It's just mostly paper profit, and we earned very little of that through any other means than player sales.


----------



## Gunner14

D'Angelo said:


> Totally wrong, what source are you using?
> 
> Deloitte Football Money League 2010/2011:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That money can't 'easily' be made up, I know quite a bit about that sector and it's not as easy as you think transfers are done. You can't just call up a business and ask them if they'll give you whatever you want, it's achieved over a period of time with a quality finance/marketing structure, not much to do with the board whatsoever, apart from Gazidis. United are a prime example, they grow every year with the number of commercial partners they have, something we don't do which is hindering us. To get that many big deals, you need to be a marketable property, it's no surprise that the clubs with the best commercial deals are those winning the trophies and are the European goliaths. Munich are way ahead of people behind them, and Chelsea are right on our tails. The way each club spends their money is different, most people think that £55m profit we earned was going to be put towards transfers; it's not. It's just mostly paper profit, and we earned very little of that through any other means than player sales.


Yeah off there website not off arseblog. I know what id rather believe.

And like you say winning trophies makes you marketable child trafficking doesn't. Also now your talking about profit profit is different to turnover which is changing the arguement away from me saying how we spend money is stupid. 17k a week to Rhys murphy who has never played a 1st team league game as a prime example. 71 professional players on the books another example.


----------



## Irish Jet

Dat Liverpool reserve team.


----------



## Liam Miller

Saving most for the big one on saturday.


----------



## Magsimus

2-0 to Blackburn.

The Yak is very hungry, he didn't get fed last week.


----------



## Liam Miller

They have to win at some point 2-1 pool. bellamy and maxi


----------



## Cliffy

Pool are gunna win comfortably tonight.


----------



## Rush

wouldn't have minded seeing RAHEEM on the bench

that team is ugh. going to be a hard game to watch.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

6-0 Blackburn, Kean 6x.

:kean


----------



## Silent Alarm

Jon Flanagan looks ''special.''


----------



## Irish Jet

lolhenderson


----------



## Rush

MAXIIIIIIIIII, get in son. What on earth are you doing when Skrtel can put a ball like that to Bellamy from the penalty area. Jesus christ Blackburn. 

and again :lmao MAXI


----------



## Magsimus

Went for a drink, came back and it's 2-0.

:kean


----------



## Cliffy

game over.

kean & venky's out.

Not signing Ronaldinho is gunna get them relegated....


----------



## Rush

Magsimus said:


> Went for a drink, came back and it's 2-0.
> 
> :kean


go get a few more :torres


----------



## Irish Jet

Bellamy and Maxi should start far more than they do.


----------



## Magsimus

Rush said:


> go get a few more :torres


Think i'll have to if they keep showing Flannagan, Spearing, Shelvey, Henderson etc close up. Need to be as drunk as possible, the eyes can't handle it otherwise.

:Cisse


----------



## Irish Jet

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Magsimus

Hahahahahahahaha.

:lol Unreal.


----------



## D'Angelo

DONI SENT OFF. FUCKING CLASS.


----------



## Magsimus

:lol worst penalty ever.

Dear oh dear, just laughs it off as well. When you're in Blackburn's situation you can't afford bullshit like that.


----------



## Irish Jet

:arry said he was the best penalty taker he ever seen

Triffic


----------



## D'Angelo

Holy fuckin' shit. One of the worst penalties ever. I fail to see how someone can fuck up a penalty that bad. If Yak scored, Blackburn would win.


----------



## Melvis

#FeedTheYak


----------



## Magsimus

dat YAK.

This is a great game for entertainment value. Can see 3-2 to Blackburn here.


----------



## Rush

i can see a 5-3 to Blackburn here. down to 10, with our 3rd choice keeper and a makeshift right back. We're bound to get another because lets face it Blackburn are shit.


----------



## CGS

Miissed most of the first 

1st off. Serious question did Maxi fuck Kenny's daughter or something? WHY DOES THIS GUY NOT PLAY 

2nd - How did Doni get sent off? :lmao 2nd fucking game for the club and already gone. At least it too Reina 5 fucking years.

3rd - This line up is unispiring as hell. I was surprised to see us 2 - 0 up at one point. Now that it's 2 - 1 though I wouldn't be surprised to see Blackburn nick at least a point of us.


----------



## The Monster

Rush said:


> i say that all the time WWE TNA b/c every time you look there is more United fans. From memory you have you, Pogba (United07), Carrick (renegade), T-C, Berbarito, Silent Alarm, Foreshadowed, *Monster* and i know i'm missing half a dozen more.
> 
> edit: like segunda, irish jet, scott button etc etc


Im remembered?!... Oh hell yeah, .



Mr. Snrub said:


> well looks like i was right with mario leaving
> 
> wonder if the sheiky baby has had a word. i love the guy and think he's an immense talent, but he's a stupid, stupid boy.
> 
> *straight swap for pato kthnx.*


Why? I like Pato his a fantastic talent but his always injured, feel for him his 22 about to become 23 & cant remember last time played full season injury free at AC Milan? & injuries themselves just never stop he gets over an injury then the injury returns right away then if ok & does get a run of games a new injury pops up & cycle repeats, its real worry for him. 

If any CF that MCFC would want the 1 name that springs to my mind is Canvini at Napoli? A player that puts ball in back of net, MCFC approach play at times this season has been very good & way Mancini sets team up is hit on counter & sit back on a lead if MCFC had an actual goal poacher/threat in side & player who always wanted to run in behind like Canvini is it make world of difference to there play. Kun can play in no.9 role but drop deep naturally but if say Canvini there still have a no.9 that can turn games around in 1 moment with just 1 chance. So sit on lead play deeper but never lose threat. Prob cost about 35-40M but if stories are true that MCFC will get rid of a good number of there CFs in summer then clearly need bring in CFs & Canvini are very good bet imo.

Game at QPR was weird in sense that we didn’t get challenged in game but it wasn’t easy, we controlled game yes but QPR played 2 banks 4 really narrow & deep & defended well to be fair. So we didn’t create alot clear cut chances.

Game in which performances came second winning was all that mattered I just wish Young wouldn’t have did what he did, he feels hand on his back & hits the ground. So OTT & such a bad/clear dive when I saw it at really time i actually thought Young must had his legs taken away from him cos way he went down but replay showed no contact apart from Derry hand on Young shirt/back. It something Young have to cut out in game I know what people are taught now in football that if feel contact hit ground regardless of how much contact is cos ref most then often will give it. Should be apart of game but it sadly is. Doesn’t make what Young did right but near enough EVERY player does it the way to stop it is have a panel look decisions like that after each weekend set fixtures & when see dive, fine & ban them each do it increase fine & ban it will stop if done so imo. I hope someone at Man Utd (Hopefully SAF) Has a word with him about it theres no need for that sort thing at MUFC, he may got away with it before come to us but something that over time he will need to cut out which I hope & believe he will do. 

Even though saying that Linesman really messes it up if just put flags up for offside this whole situation would not have happened. Linesman have tough job need have hawk eyes at times & in tight situations the difference from good call & bad call is mere milliliters & it situation like that I have sympathy for linesman. This however is not one of those times Young clear yard offside doesn’t even arch his run to come back onside so bad. Also refs gets caught up in it I got no idea why he got out red card? I get his last man but by time Young gone to floor ball about to reach Kenny hands is Young going to get ball i don’t think so a yellow was right call even think Evra reaction tells story he sees red come out looks up & looks bemused & cant understand it. 

Rooney pen a great pen really improved in that department last few months’ hits it in to the bottom corner hit low & hard with good pace on ball. Kenny goes right way but doesn’t get close enough to it really.

QPR didn’t offer much in attacking threat game with game plan to play defensive but when went goal & man down it just matter of not letting GD get worse imo which did good job on best player on pitch was Scholes he deserves his goal. Ran show from start to finish QPR couldn’t & didn’t get near him & let him dictate tempo of game him & Carrick are the perfect partnerships to each other QPR didn’t get in to either of Scholes or Carrick faces so job made easier but still both where impressive.

When game finished & we got 3 points & moved 8 points ahead in table then our job was done was now up to MCFC to win there game to stay 5 points behind us v Arsenal so pressure went back on them.

In game where MCFC couldn’t afford not doing anything other then win I thought there performance on day was Flat & 2nd best to Arsenal in all departments. The MCFC team itself has looked at times recently out on there feet. Games become struggle to win this more clear at Emirates when in attack they couldn’t find right pass at right time, player making wrong choices & down to them being tired but I also think players being out position, way MCFC played & shape Mancini played didn’t help them. Mancini went 4-2-3-1; Mario went LW, Nasri CAM, Milner RW & Yaya with Barry holding. But Mario didn’t track back runners stayed high up so Sagna got right flank bomb in to, Gibbs to had freedom run down Milner did track but he told for some reason come inside & play high up to help try get more players in middle to battle Arsenal dominance of MF. But then had cover more ground chasing Gibbs & looks tired himself so never looked ok doing any chasing & in attacking 3rd didn’t perform. 

Nasri played high up to support Kun who played lone CF role but MCFC could get ball to him cos getting out numbered in midfield & choosing wrong option in attack. Weird thing about Nasri was he actually easier to handle in this game playing as creative no.10/attacking midfielder, the position he loves but Man City attack in recent away games lacked movement up top so Nasri predictable in what he did, told stay in middle to help contest MF battle so never moved around to create space & he to didn’t perform was job made easier on Arsenal CB who had a good game keeping both Kun & Nasri really quiet on the day.

Yaya & Barry out numbered in MF Arsenal played same trick as did v Spurs when faced Parker & Modric. Regardless of how little space you give Arsenal in between lines between CM & CB they will go for it amount times Song, Yossi Rosicky Arteta RVP all come into that area boxing out Barry/Yaya was clear see with MCFC front 4 so high up & getting through so much chasing (Unless you Mario in which case you were watching Sagna pass you by for most 1st half) while looking & being so tired before hand & during game they ended up chasing shadows. 

Arsenal kept ball for most match & only changed when Yaya went off who replaced by Pizarro which when MCFC had someone who if given ball could keep ball bit better then team mates & find good pass long or/& short that could make the difference in attacking 3rd (See long ball over top for Mario run on to midway through 1st half). Mancini though played him slightly higher up pitch & asked Milner drop in 2 MF, Nasri went RW where Milner was originally. Problem was Mancini still had Milner playing high with Pizarro, Nasri asked track back on RW like Milner was before him so Mancini did 1st thing right got Nasri out wide for him cut in & be unpredictable playing Silva free roam role but told him track back which killed off that attacking outlet & Mario did in the end in start to get message he had to the same on other flank in fairness to him but didn’t change fact that Barry now only one left in that CDM where before hand Yaya was alongside him. A Massive mistake that Song was all too happy to start going after as game wore on. This move by Mancini was big reason why they lost possession of ball so much & couldn’t get near Arsenal players in 1st half.

In 2nd half Mancini figured out that Barry who not most mobile of players at best of times getting outnumbered in there so told Pizarro to play alongside Barry from 2nd half onwards not bad idea he can play deep lying playmaker if needs must which now told do to. Problem was Pizarro on Left CDM while Barry on right when should been other around. Mancini imo was trying get Barry to be forced to almost come inside onto left making him so narrow that mean Arsenal have harder team getting through Man City in that Midfield area but didn’t work cos Yossi coming in from LW With Rosicky just like did v Spurs & running rings around Barry. & Mancini still telling Milner play slightly higher up but makes from deeper to support Kun who isolated up top on his own. So now Man City shape was 4-3-3 which fine but Mancini not done homework cos if had would seen what done is exactly same as Harry Redknapp did try play 3 but didn’t figure out was that Arsenal 3/4/5 man MF was still outnumbered where in working in gaps that where there.

Milner played in front of 2 CDM but left gap in behind him which Song was happy to go after where playing a new position called the false CDM which think suits his role perfectly & to my mind only player who doing this (His cracking player btw love watching him play I would take him at Man Utd in a heartbeat). 

Barry less then mobile state add in the fact Yossi & Rosicky on that side where managing to pull Barry this way & that way. In meant that Pizzaro all alone as the deepest MF so all Mancini done is swap Barry being isolated in 1st half for Pizzaro being alone in 2nd half & he to didn’t get his role fully he told to play ball up top to front 3/4 if & when got it asap but outnumbered in there so couldn’t spray passes like before when playing higher up & with him sitting deep he not told what the most clear danger was the gap in behind him that arsenal love playing in. Which was still there & had not being plugged.

Arteta started going after this game in 2nd half So Pizzaro starting thinking more about him but Barry on other side was getting confused by Yossi & Rosicky interchanging of positions it meant that Song who drifted past Milner could now drift in & play as attacking Midfielder which what Arsenal & most importantly RVP wanted. (This where love Song could not only do this but he help from with Nasri & Mario playing so high up & narrow still with both less then happy to track back he ended up drifting all across front line sometimes wide on left then back middle then went to right then went deep again just had freedom to whatever wanted) This threat cost Spurs at Emirates & now MCFC to.

Arsenal had lot chances that should taken minimum of 1 of them at least before scored late on but took great Arteta strike to win game, Mancini think saw team just wasn’t working his formations, tactics & players where so tired & even more so in game chasing Arsenal player around. The goal itself from MCFC point view showed what im taking about when say looked tired MCFC throw ball forward to Pizzaro who for 1st time has some space to look around but loses ball to of all people Arteta but when loses cant get back in time, Arteta runs into gap Pizarro should be in then Lescott doesn’t come out quick enough so Arteta has a go which when Lescott decided to come out but to late & him not coming out early blocks hart sight of ball & ball ends up in bottom corner it so late on it was dagger to hearts of Man City player who had tough game where trying snatch something from game & in match 2nd best at keep it 0-0 for so long then lose such late goal must of hurt. Fact the goal meant Man City had to stay 8 points behind us with 6 PL games left was something which didn’t help them & in Mario case he didn’t help own team out.

Balotelli the talent is amazing his got it all the person however is not & far from it. Whatever his agenda was in that game it did not concern his team. He didn’t want track back like asked so didn’t, he made some awful stupid challengers the 1 on Song is/was scary if Song leg planted then could snapped some bones Song damn lucky that never happened. He tried it again; he wears a shirt saying YOLO underneath top for what? You only live once it stands for that’s great enjoy life while you can it can be short & falls by that i understand but Footballer career is shorter not going be at top forever & at the moment he never will be at top cos poor attitude so he needs realize this otherwise his done for at MCFC & any other club he goes to. The most clear indictor of what teams mates feel about him where summed up at HT when he was holding his back & rest of MCFC teams mates walked past him not saying a word to him like not there & again shown by Hart when Mario gets sent off so disappointed knows what’s about happen his almost entire length of pitch away from it & already knows how this going end. Balotelli reaction was laughable like Cisse at QPR wondering why this happening to me then sulking way off pitch as slow as snail before Mancini told him hurry up cos wasting time.

I Feel for Mancini his good coach I hope he doesn’t get sacked at the end of the season or in summer he deserves at least 1 more season with Man City imo. His building something at Man City & this season they where in tough CL group & are Prem League title challengers & got good squads that needs tweaking & more players he deserves the bar minimum to see through his contract that ends next summer I believe.

I don’t think its over for what its worth some Man Utd celebrating when gap was 5 points now more doing so at 8 points? I will celebrate when it’s all officially over & if were Prem League Winners come end of all 38 games then so be it but as it stands now this is not the case. I don’t want to see our players get caught up in 8 point difference & SAF tell them not over yet we still need do our job only way Man City can catch as us is if we players believe it’s over now & drop points letting MCFC back in. If keep winning & ticking games off then all does it get us closer to winning the League if Man City keep falling then only hinders them & helps us even more.

I would like to say my Manager of season is Pardrew at Newcastle United I like Spurs but i would love to see Newcastle finish 4th come May. Newcastle are playing with no pressure on shoulders & playing some good stuff. There winning & can win ugly which big factor & doing so at back end of the season when matters most & have players who can just do something special & get a goal from nowhere (Cisse chip v Swansea & Ben Arfa solo wonder goal v Bolton) Spurs just free falling every since that 1st story came out about Harry Redknapp as next England manager, Spurs form gone downhill. Like players know manager wont be there next season so in state of flux as team no longer playing with that attacking freedom had & no one told Harry yet that Bale free roam role doesn’t suit him as shown v Swansea when told play LW & be direct you see how much better he & Spurs are because of it.


----------



## Rush

who can forget you when i have to scroll half the page to get past your post to see gems from Gunner and stringer ique2


----------



## BANKSY

Looked like there was some right banter to be had at times on the liverpool bench. Reina seems like a cool guy to meet in real life.


----------



## T-C

Pato has turned into a joke, everyone in Milan can't believe they didn't take the money PSG were putting up for him in January.

Quite the wall of text there Monster.


----------



## The Monster

Rush said:


> who can forget you when i have to scroll half the page to get past your post to see gems from Gunner and stringer ique2


Cheers mate.



T-C said:


> Pato has turned into a joke, everyone in Milan can't believe they didn't take the money PSG were putting up for him in January.
> 
> *Quite the wall of text there Monster.*


Its my thing, :cool2. I make really long posts anyway so thought why hold back anymore near end of the season so why not just go for it, lol. You alright btw mate?

I thought Pato himself turned down move as AC Milan where happy to take money PSG offered well at least to begin with? Did AC Milan have change of heart as transfer saga went on then?


----------



## Magsimus

Oh, Jones.


----------



## united_07

Should have been a red for jones


----------



## CGS

Jones fpalm


----------



## D'Angelo

Should have been a red card. Flan should have seen red. LOLerpool should be down to 8 men.


----------



## Rush

^Flanagan gets sent we don't lose Doni. 10 men.

anyway that was fucking soft. Yakubu should be ashamed of that shit.


----------



## #dealwithit

Robbed of seeing Big Andy in goal. This is going to annoy me for a good while now.


----------



## D'Angelo

ye good point, suppose if flan had been sent off doni wouldn't have been sent off.


----------



## Magsimus

Fairly certain Blackburn will score again. Felt really bad for Jones, but knew he was a poor keeper.

:kean


----------



## Rush

poor is a relative term, he's a championship/league 1 keeper but how many sides can say their 3rd choice keeper is prem standard?


----------



## BANKSY

Is Jones in net for the FA cup then?


----------



## Rush

^ unless he gets sent off between now and fulltime. i wonder which youth keeper we'll have on the bench.


----------



## #dealwithit

Mart Poom was a Golden Jubilee standard third keeper 

The GOAT of Estonia.


----------



## Magsimus

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:lol


----------



## CyberWaste

BIG ANDY


----------



## CGS

ANDY FUCKING CARROLL YOU BEER BELLY BASTARD


----------



## BANKSY

The stuff dreams are made of


----------



## NathWFC

Fucking joke, Liverpool should have been down to fucking 8 and out of it long ago. Fucking hate the jammy cunts.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Donkey gets a goal


----------



## haribo

Fucking Carroll?










Carroll?!


----------



## #dealwithit

Another case of big teams getting the decisions over little ones, and the decisions greatly affecting the result. As I said before, Andy should have been in goal.


----------



## CGS

Yeah we got all the decisions today aside from 2 penalties & a Red card against us. DEM SMALL TEAMS GET NOTHING


----------



## EGame

Carroll is now worth 80 million.


----------



## united_07

well at least everton know what the tactic should be if Jones is in goal on saturday


----------



## Rush

here we go, keep whinging Bananas. I see very little of anything else.

3-2 :lmao Andy Carroll, if you only do one good thing a game it might as well be the match winner.


----------



## BANKSY

Andy would have saved the penalty anyways.


----------



## NathWFC

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah we got all the decisions today aside from 2 penalties & a Red card. DEM SMALL TEAMS GET NOTHING


Erm yeah, two blatant, indisputable penalties and a stone wall red.

Shame the referee didn't have the fucking balls to send that awful little rat Flanagan off for his clear second yellow and Jones for the second penalty.

Pathetic.


----------



## CGS

ANDY CARROLL - He scores when he wants.



NathWFC said:


> Erm yeah, two blatant, indisputable penalties and a stone wall red.
> 
> Shame the referee didn't have the fucking balls to send that awful little rat Flanagan off for his clear second yellow and Jones for the second penalty.
> 
> Pathetic.


Did I say they were disputable? Just the thought that we got everything today is laughable.


----------



## D'Angelo

Mad to see Liverpool fans celebrating that win like it's a title clincher. REALITY CHECK: YOU'RE 8TH. EIGHTH.


----------



## Rush

did Arsenal fans not celebrate winning vs City? YOU'RE STILL BEHIND THEM STOP CLAPPING EVERYONE.



united_07 said:


> well at least everton know what the tactic should be if Jones is in goal on saturday


put the ball on target and watch him miss?

Yakubu pen was fucking soft. Went down easier than a $2 hooker.


----------



## united_07

Rush said:


> put the ball on target and watch him miss?
> 
> Yakubu pen was fucking soft. Went down easier than a $2 hooker.


his handling was terrible spilled nearly everything which came at him


----------



## CGS

D'Angelo said:


> Mad to see Liverpool fans celebrating that win like it's a title clincher. REALITY CHECK: YOU'RE 8TH. EIGHTH.


----------



## Rush

united_07 said:


> his handling was terrible spilled nearly everything which came at him


indeed. I'm just happy to see him get a run after what happened with his son last year.


----------



## #dealwithit

I'm very confused by the reactions of the LOLerpool fans. They're usually the ones going on about United conspiracies and whatnot. As soon as I comment on the reffing on a match that I couldn't really care less about, I'm whinging? wat?

I think it's pretty obvious Liverpool got some decisions in that game. That ain't whinging. That's just fahcts.


----------



## Rush

Meester bananas, the fahct is that you whine. You whined before and you're whining now, this is a fahct.


----------



## Destiny

Fuck off haters.

Let us be happy, we havnt won for ages. Decisions went our way for once.

Admit it Banana, you want big Andeh at Le Arsenal.


----------



## Gunner14

Rush said:


> did Arsenal fans not celebrate winning vs City? YOU'RE STILL BEHIND THEM STOP CLAPPING EVERYONE.


Open top bus parade for beating Samir Nasri. That was OUR title.


----------



## united_07

http://www.skysports.com/football/match_video/0,26719,11065_3495098,00.html



:torres


----------



## Irish Jet

No words describe how much of a cunt that Dalglish is. It's unbelievable, a point I made eariler in this thread. Say what you want about Wenger/Ferguson, when they win they're very approachable and very straight forward, the utter arrogance of him trying to just walk out as he's being asked a question, in a game that he WON, it's incredible. Smug arrogant fool, doing no favours for himself or the club at all.


----------



## T-C

Daglish is a prick, this has been well known for a while. He did well in the Hillsbrough aftermath, but he has been a huge failure second time around.

Was happy for big Andy tonight, he's still a joke figure, but good on him.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Rush said:


> did Arsenal fans not celebrate winning vs City? YOU'RE STILL BEHIND THEM STOP CLAPPING EVERYONE.


We celebrated beating Nasri, and City are a lot tougher opposition than Blackburn.


----------



## Rush

For The Win said:


> We celebrated beating Nasri, and City are a lot tougher opposition than Blackburn.


We've lost to Wigan and QPR recently, among many other losses. Point was Stringer was pointing out the comparative irrelevance of a win over the last placed team in comparison to winning the title which is also apt in comparing your win over City. Both are completely irrelevant in terms of anything meaningful, but you still celebrated hard.


----------



## T-C

Nobody should really have a go at anyone who is happy that their team won, surely that is the whole point?


----------



## Nige™

I've never felt physically sick watching a game as much as I did that, and the booze had nothing to do with it annoyingly.

If our god awful defending for the first goals and Yak's penalty miss weren't bad enough, words can't begin to describe the performance of that fucking ass clown of a referee. I couldn't give a flying fuck how the ball was going away from Yakubu for the second pen. Jones just shoved him over without thinking about it. It was clear as fucking day, just as it was that Flanagan should've got a second yellow and that Hanley was being held/pulled down for the winning goal. Hours after the FA announce that the appeal for Derry was rejected and that Balotelli won't face action just takes the piss. The standards of officiating and the governing body itself are nothing but a joke.

Every credit to Liverpool for keeping on going until the end with the 10 men and getting the winner. They did work hard and even at 2-2 we didn't really create any meaningful chances to make it look as if we were capable of winning it. Like I said, our defending or lack of it as it goes was fucking atrocious as it was at Bolton & West Brom. We've left ourselves with no option but to at least beat Norwich & Wigan at home with Swansea, Spurs & Chelsea away. I feel for some reason we'll get something at Swansea and it's a good thing Wigan & QPR have got a tough set of fixtures or we'd be toast. We still could be if we don't learn the basics of simple defending.

After seeing that complete & utter smug cunt Dalglish after the game, I so hope Everton batter the fuck out of Liverpool (I already did anyway tbh) on Saturday and that irritating smile is wiped from that fucking face of his. One win in about 10 league games that they should never have been allowed to win, well you go & celebrate it you ignorant, over the hill, obnoxious, Scottish cunt. I hope Moyes & Everton tear you a new one at Wembley and we'll see how smug you are then. Unfortunately I see them winning and maybe even lifting the cup. Then again, that'll mean he keeps his job and they remain the joke they are in the Premiership.

As for us, we lose Saturday, I think that could be curtains and hopefully the back of Kean when we drop. His tactics of backing off and any lack of basic organisation are the reason we're in the mess we are, and if we have to rebuild in the Championship with a new manager, so be it. It's not what I want but Kean is not the man. He never has been and never will be.


----------



## Rush

T-C said:


> Nobody should really have a go at anyone who is happy that their team won, surely that is the whole point?


indeed (thats the nice way to make the point. i'd rather be a cunt. Its the Kenny Rule of conversation)


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Rush said:


> We've lost to Wigan and QPR recently, among many other losses. Point was Stringer was pointing out the comparative irrelevance of a win over the last placed team in comparison to winning the title which is also apt in comparing your win over City. Both are completely irrelevant in terms of anything meaningful, but you still celebrated hard.


Fair enough mate, I didn't see the rest.

Btw, what channel is Arsenal v Wolves on tomorrow? Theres streams for it, so it must be on somewhere, any international channel will do as I can add the frequency.


----------



## Magsimus

Fucking hell, Kenny. How does he constantly fail to see that the media are his outlet to the fans? It's his opportunity to he's talk to them not the interviewer. Even in victory he's a sour faced cunt. Where are the advantages of acting like that after a win? Would you really want to play for a guy that that? He definitely wouldn't motivate me to want to play well.


----------



## Rush

Its on fox sports 3 down here but its a viewers choice match with United/wigan the primary game. Not sure how that would work with you seeing as we'd just hit a button on the remote if we wanted City/West Brom, Wolves/Arsenal or QPR/Swansea


----------



## CC91

A bit late:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Rush said:


> Its on fox sports 3 down here but its a viewers choice match with United/wigan the primary game. Not sure how that would work with you seeing as we'd just hit a button on the remote if we wanted City/West Brom, Wolves/Arsenal or QPR/Swansea


thanks mate


----------



## reDREDD

CC91 said:


> A bit late:


He's still winning one earlier than any of those guys


----------



## Nige™

Magsimus said:


> Fucking hell, Kenny. How does he constantly fail to see that the media are his outlet to the fans? It's his opportunity to he's talk to them not the interviewer. Even in victory he's a sour faced cunt. Where are the advantages of acting like that after a win? Would you really want to play for a guy that that? He definitely wouldn't motivate me to want to play well.


He's well & truly got the Liverpool fans in the palm of his hand. Some of the shit I had to listen to tonight in the pub was just ridiculous. Admittedly Liverpool fans are the most deluded over here, well the casual ones at least. Some of them were saying how Fergie wouldn't have won any titles if Kenny didn't leave them before the Premier League started! They meant it too, honestly.

Apparently Henderson found his true calling at right back and looked right at home, and Kenny was a genius for putting him there tonight. That was another belter. There was so much shit coming out of their mouths I'll forget some, but one I can't get out of my head was how Maxi is as almost as good as Messi and how Messi doesn't play that well for Argentina because he knows Maxi is a threat to him. Needless to say that came after the two goals, not before the game or in the second half when he went messing.

They always give you a laugh. I'll never get over the line about how Liverpool are the greatest team in history from one fan who read it in a book, which he then said was a book all about Liverpool. Seriously, these cunts need taking out & shooting.


----------



## T-C

Nige™ said:


> He's well & truly got the Liverpool fans in the palm of his hand. Some of the shit I had to listen to tonight in the pub was just ridiculous. Admittedly Liverpool fans are the most deluded over here, well the casual ones at least. Some of them were saying how Fergie wouldn't have won any titles if Kenny didn't leave them before the Premier League started! They meant it too, honestly.
> 
> Apparently Henderson found his true calling at right back and looked right at home, and Kenny was a genius for putting him there tonight. That was another belter. There was so much shit coming out of their mouths I'll forget some, but one I can't get out of my head was how Maxi is as almost as good as Messi and how Messi doesn't play that well for Argentina because he knows Maxi is a threat to him. Needless to say that came after the two goals, not before the game or in the second half when he went messing.
> 
> They always give you a laugh. I'll never get over the line about how Liverpool are the greatest team in history from one fan who read it in a book, which he then said was a book all about Liverpool. Seriously, these cunts need taking out & shooting.


This sums up a large part of the Liverpool support brilliantly.


----------



## Joel

This guy :lmao


----------



## Samoon

Joel said:


> This guy :lmao


What a dick


----------



## Emarosa

Really hope Kenny stays at Liverpool. He'll keep them as a mid-table club.


----------



## Humph

He is a really bad manager, my friends who are liverpool fans will admit that but a lot of liverpool fans can't accept it because he was such a legend.


----------



## Kiz

NathWFC said:


> Fucking joke, Liverpool should have been down to fucking 8 and out of it long ago. Fucking hate the jammy cunts.


if i was going to describe liverpool, jammy would not be a phrase i use.

on the psg/mario bit, i said pato because milan are the only team i see taking him. sure, i'd love cavani, but i doubt napoli would take him in a trade for him. i like pato, he's still young and he's an immense talent, and i can see milan giving him up in exchange for mario.


----------



## Kiz

For The Win said:


> We celebrated beating Nasri, and City are a lot tougher opposition than Blackburn.


see. OBSESSED with nasri.


----------



## Razor King

redeadening said:


> He's still winning one earlier than any of those guys


With the addition of some 5 more world class players in the summer, yes, I believe. I think getting Montolivo, Cavani, Lavezzi, and Hazard will do it.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Anyone see Micah Richards comments? I'm on a phone and can't post them, but the bit about if United beat them 6-1 they'd be 20 points clear by now was particularly sweet. There's an understandable lack of winning mentality in that City team that makes me feel a lot more confident.


----------



## Kiz

if there's anyone that doesnt deserve any crap this season, it's micah, along with hartdog, lescott, kompany, silva and aguero. unfortunately they've been letdown by others.


----------



## Gunner14

redeadening said:


> He's still winning one earlier than any of those guys


dunno about that Szczsney is in that picture he could end up at an ambitious club in any transfer window.


----------



## Liam Miller

Shitting myself about tonight as usual, expecting changes tonight just hope none are to drastic.

What i want de gea, raf, rio, evans, evra, valencia, carrick, scholes, nani, rooney, berba/hernandez pretty much same with few tweaks but i expect smalling/jones, giggs/cleverley to feature and wigan play a 3-4-2-1 like formation so fergie could change formation (doubful)


----------



## Joel

Mr. Snrub said:


> if there's anyone that doesnt deserve any crap this season, it's micah, along with hartdog, lescott, kompany, silva and aguero. unfortunately they've been letdown by others.


Welcome to competiting with United. It's fucking annoying and most of the times ends in heartbreak.

Only thing with us is when we lead the table in the late stages we win the title. Don't think we've won the title when we have been chasing them for a long time.


----------



## Liam Miller

Joel said:


> Welcome to competiting with United. It's fucking annoying and most of the times ends in heartbreak.
> 
> Only thing with us is when we lead the table in the late stages we win the title. Don't think we've won the title when we have been chasing them for a long time.


Nobody was even close to catching you in 05 or 06 and 2010 was a travesty that 0-0 draw at rovers fucked us completely but it was such a close race.


----------



## united_07

WWE_TNA said:


> Shitting myself about tonight as usual, expecting changes tonight just hope none are to drastic.
> 
> What i want de gea, raf, rio, evans, evra, valencia, carrick, scholes, nani, rooney, berba/hernandez pretty much same with few tweaks but i expect smalling/jones, giggs/cleverley to feature and wigan play a 3-4-2-1 like formation so fergie could change formation (doubful)


yeah im nervous about tonight even though its wigan, cant see scholes and rio starting as fergie doesnt want to overplay them. Berbatov probably wont even make the bench again.



WWE_TNA said:


> Nobody was even close to catching you in 05 or 06 and 2010 was a travesty that 0-0 draw at rovers fucked us completely but it was such a close race.


i still get annoyed about this :cuss:


----------



## Liam Miller

About as bad if not worse than the young decision on sunday.

Since scholes got subbed i'm hoping he starts, no point changing things if people are fit just keep winning and then it will eventually be sorted and he can rest players for the last two games? if all goes to plan.


----------



## Joel

WWE_TNA said:


> Nobody was even close to catching you in 05 or 06 and 2010 was a travesty that 0-0 draw at rovers fucked us completely but it was such a close race.


Yeah, 05 & 06 we were ridiculously strong and tbh, our rivals were kinda weak (United looking to build the new generation and Arsenal's fall from grace). I never once doubted we would win it in 06.

2010 was weird. Felt like neither of us wanted the title. Just kept dropping silly points. Loved that season because we done the double over United, Arsenal and Liverpool.


----------



## STALKER

Super maxi, i wish Kenny used him more then hes does. All so nice to see Carroll getting a goal.


----------



## Gunner14

WWE_TNA said:


> Shitting myself about tonight as usual, expecting changes tonight just hope none are to drastic.
> 
> What i want de gea, raf, rio, evans, evra, valencia, carrick, scholes, nani, rooney, berba/hernandez pretty much same with few tweaks but i expect smalling/jones, giggs/cleverley to feature and wigan play a 3-4-2-1 like formation so fergie could change formation (doubful)


You're shitting it against playing a side who has the worst ever professional record vs any individual side in the history of ANY sport. Seriously????


----------



## Razor King

Only Arsenal has chased down United successfully. :cool2


----------



## Gunner14

Razor King said:


> Only Arsenal has chased down United successfully. :cool2


And that year we only did it because Roy Keane got injured and missed 20 games and Uniteds lead was so huge they went into cruise control in January. which is also the final time Man Utd ever had a poor run of form from February onwards.


----------



## haribo

redeadening said:


> He's still winning one earlier than any of those guys


Yeah, and Benayoun is a Chelsea player :terry


----------



## reDREDD

Still trying to figure out why we loaned benayoun out


----------



## Liam Miller

Gunner14 said:


> You're shitting it against playing a side who has the worst ever professional record vs any individual side in the history of ANY sport. Seriously????


History tells us united do things the hard way and drop points in the run in it's all looking to rosy for me atm and with wigan unlucky not to win/draw vs chelsea and are scrapping for their lives you never know. I say/feel the same before every game since united have went back top i'm just waiting for something to wrong, suppose you could say i'm acting like a city, spurs or arsenal fan.


----------



## Cliffy

Walcot wants more money.

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...-price-has-walcott-delivered-enough-to-demand


----------



## Razor King

Gunner14 said:


> And that year we only did it because Roy Keane got injured and missed 20 games and Uniteds lead was so huge they went into cruise control in January. which is also the final time Man Utd ever had a poor run of form from February onwards.


Doesn't matter how. We still did it and we're the only one. 

We will do it next year too. :wenger


----------



## Razor King

Cliffy Byro said:


> Walcot wants more money.
> 
> http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...-price-has-walcott-delivered-enough-to-demand


I'm not sure if this is true. It's Goal.com so yeah...

Regardless, next season we would have signed Podolski and Dempsey and we already have Chamberlain, Gervinho, and Miyaichi. Let's not forget Arshavin too. League is wrapped up already. :wenger I mean, 2012/2013 season. :side:


----------



## reDREDD

i think you meant 2016-2017

pretty sure city is winning next year


----------



## Liam Miller

redeadening said:


> i think you meant 2016-2017
> 
> pretty sure city is winning next year


----------



## Kiz

:lmao walcott

believe it or not that would put him on more than kompany and micah.


----------



## Magsimus

goal.com :lol

I'm sure it's 100% true and the facts have been gathered accordingly.


----------



## Gunner14

WWE_TNA said:


> History tells us united do things the hard way and drop points in the run in it's all looking to rosy for me atm and with wigan unlucky not to win/draw vs chelsea and are scrapping for their lives you never know. I say/feel the same before every game since united have went back top i'm just waiting for something to wrong, suppose you could say i'm acting like a city, spurs or arsenal fan.


Most arsenal fans are too positve so your deff not acting like an Arsenal fan. The majority on twitter go into every game expect arsene wenger to bend over and the 2nd coming of jesus to come out of his ass during a 10-0 win because and i quote :

We have the best goalkeeper in the premiership/the world/ever to grace the earth in Szcz.

We have the best Right back in the world - Sagna

We have the best Centre back partnership ever imaginable and nothing else would ever come close to Koscielny and Vermaelen.

We have the best defensive midfielder in the world. (Alex Song

We have the best striker to ever live in robin Van Persie.

Any loss is down to the ref our players never make a mistake or should ever be castigated for anything they ever do. The whole world is Anti Arsenal because our superiority is unrivialed and the rest of you are just jealous that we won the F.A Cup in 2005 without having a singe shot on goal.


----------



## Word

Okay I like United so this might be a biased comment but Kenny is a rude, arrogant cunt when it comes to post match interviews. I have zero respect for the guy.


----------



## Kiz

dont forget the pitch being at fault gunner


----------



## Liam Miller

:lol gunner i think sagna is the best rb in the prem and this season rvp is the best but the thing about song now is he actually a DM he goes wandering alot imo (or in the games i've seen he has anyway) and if you compare him to a busquets he's not even close also look at parker he does that role in the proper fashion very reliable in that position.


----------



## Kiz

how can sagna even be the best rb at arsenal with this beast laying around


----------



## D'Angelo

dreading this wolves game. hopefully sagna is fit as some are saying he picked up a knock and is a doubt. massive game, and hopefully we'll take the 3 points as it will give us a big advantage for 3rd. usually the type of game we'l fuck up though, can't be complacent like vs QPR. as terry connor said, most big clubs get the decisions over the lower ones in the table, but not sure how he can reference Arsenal in that. let's be fair, we've benefitted from about 4 things this season, no szczensy sending off vs chelsea, everton goal being ruled out and we've been lucky with song not getting sent off and some other pens for us getting off lucky. apart from that we have had ZERO pens at home in the league, united have hade 8. we've had a bunch of stone wall penalties ruled not to be pens, valid goals ruled offside and a bunch of times where an opposition player should have been sent off.

lolgunner, you make out as if arsenal fans dramatically overrate players. i've seen other sets of fan overrate their players far higher than ours. funny thing is people actually buy into it...

oh, and as for sagna, remember when you said richards was better than him kiz?


----------



## Gunner14

WWE_TNA said:


> :lol gunner i think sagna is the best rb in the prem and this season rvp is the best but the thing about song now is he actually a DM he goes wondering alot imo (or in the games i've seen he has anyway) and if you compare him to a busquets he's not even close also look at parker he does that role in the proper fashion very reliable in that position.


Theres this guy in spain called Lionel who's slightly better than our Robin. But the way fans are talking about him its as if he;s been doing this for years not just had a 1 amazing run. 

And i think song is shit i actually hate seeing him play so fallable and gives the ball away so much no interest in winning it back unless the player runs to him with the ball. Occsionally a hollywood ball will come off and everyone seeming forgets the last 9 passes that game the ball away.



Mr. Snrub said:


> dont forget the pitch being at fault gunner


ahh yes the infamous pitch excuse. we cant pass a ball unless we are playing on a perfect carpet and anything not in prestine condition is just unfair to play on.


----------



## Kiz

well yeah, cos he is


----------



## united_07

an interesting thing from debatable decisions on twitter



> Here's an interesting one, the team Howard Webb has awarded most big incorrect decisions to is #MCFC. Isn't he an #MUFC fan?


----------



## Liam Miller

Fergie does not want to make it look to obvious.


----------



## BANKSY

Or maybe he is just a poor referee


----------



## Razor King

Gunner14 said:


> Most arsenal fans are too positve so your deff not acting like an Arsenal fan. The majority on twitter go into every game expect arsene wenger to bend over and the 2nd coming of jesus to come out of his ass during a 10-0 win because and i quote :
> 
> We have the best goalkeeper in the premiership/the world/ever to grace the earth in Szcz.
> 
> We have the best Right back in the world - Sagna
> 
> We have the best Centre back partnership ever imaginable and nothing else would ever come close to Koscielny and Vermaelen.
> 
> We have the best defensive midfielder in the world. (Alex Song
> 
> We have the best striker to ever live in robin Van Persie.
> 
> Any loss is down to the ref our players never make a mistake or should ever be castigated for anything they ever do. The whole world is Anti Arsenal because our superiority is unrivialed and the rest of you are just jealous that we won the F.A Cup in 2005 without having a singe shot on goal.


Those sound more like Liverpool fans to me. :suarez2




WWE_TNA said:


> :lol gunner i think sagna is the best rb in the prem and this season rvp is the best but the thing about song now is he actually a DM he goes wandering alot imo (or in the games i've seen he has anyway) and if you compare him to a busquets he's not even close also look at parker he does that role in the proper fashion very reliable in that position.


Song has been wondering more because Arteta subs in for him whenever he goes forward. Presently, it seems Arteta is our DMF and Song is the deep-lying play maker. Plus, Song has 8 assists, which is more than any other player not named van Persie. van Persie has 10 assists and is only behind Silva, Valencia, Mata, and Adebayor.

Song's "wondering" is the reason why Arsene is looking more seriously at Yann M'Vila. Wilshere doesn't provide great defensive covering, so if we play Song-Arteta-Wilshere next season, we won't do good defensively. For the present season, Arteta has basically carried our midfield on his back. That's the reason why Arteta has been our most instrumental player after van Persie this season.

If Rosicky had shown proper form earlier, it would have been so much better because Arteta and Song have had to mend for Ramsey's errors so much this season. Next season, I hope Song stops moving forward as much as he does.


Edit:

Speaking of Ramsey, I hope he doesn't start tonight. Otherwise, we are screwed.


----------



## Liam Miller

If M'vila is all he is made out to be i hope fergie goes for him obviously i'd prefer martinez but that's unlikely.


----------



## Seb

WWE_TNA said:


> :lol gunner i think sagna is the best rb in the prem and this season rvp is the best but the thing about song now is he actually a DM he goes wandering alot imo (or in the games i've seen he has anyway) and if you compare him to a busquets he's not even close also look at parker he does that role in the proper fashion very reliable in that position.


:busquets put on a GOAT performance last night. Absolute exhibition on how to play the pivot role. Completely nullified Getafe around the centre circle whenever they got the ball by both winning the ball and pressuring mistakes, which was very important given that Barca were playing only 3 at the back. I also don't remember him mis-placing more than one pass in the entire game.


----------



## Gunner14

D'Angelo said:


> dreading this wolves game. hopefully sagna is fit as some are saying he picked up a knock and is a doubt. massive game, and hopefully we'll take the 3 points as it will give us a big advantage for 3rd. usually the type of game we'l fuck up though, can't be complacent like vs QPR. as terry connor said, most big clubs get the decisions over the lower ones in the table, but not sure how he can reference Arsenal in that. let's be fair, we've benefitted from about 4 things this season, no szczensy sending off vs chelsea, everton goal being ruled out and we've been lucky with song not getting sent off and some other pens for us getting off lucky. apart from *that we have had ZERO pens at home in the league*, united have hade 8. we've had a bunch of stone wall penalties ruled not to be pens, valid goals ruled offside and a bunch of times where an opposition player should have been sent off.
> 
> lolgunner, you make out as if arsenal fans dramatically overrate players. i've seen other sets of fan overrate their players far higher than ours. funny thing is people actually buy into it...
> 
> oh, and as for sagna, remember when you said richards was better than him kiz?


You have to actually have players get in the box to win a penalty. Its no shock that we dont get many,

And another sin of the GOONER - everything is ok because other clubs do it. I hate that about GOONERS. Im not a GOONER im a GUNNER its like the difference between being protestant and catholic


----------



## T-C

@Seb Busquets is probably the most underrated player around.


----------



## Razor King

The inability to get in the opposition box has been a major problem for Arsenal. Sometimes, even van Persie isn't in the box. I hope Walcott can play as a striker soon. We'll see what he can do there.


----------



## Gunner14

T-C said:


> @Seb Busquets is probably the most underrated player around.





Seb said:


> :busquets put on a GOAT performance last night. Absolute exhibition on how to play the pivot role. Completely nullified Getafe around the centre circle whenever they got the ball by both winning the ball and pressuring mistakes, which was very important given that Barca were playing only 3 at the back. I also don't remember him mis-placing more than one pass in the entire game.


Agree with that because of his diving antics people actually forget just how good a player he really is.


----------



## Kiz

wait, there are people that dont rate busquets as the best pivot around?


----------



## T-C

People only talk about what a prick he is, which he undoubtedly is, but his quality gets overlooked a lot because of that.


----------



## Seb

He's a crucial player, which was more evident in the Zaragoza game. Keita, who's much more of a box to box player and never sits back enough, was playing his role and Zaragoza always looked like getting goals (even with 10 men), until Busquets came on and completely stabilised the midfield and the game was effectively killed off. I think everyone knows he's the best around though, and his rise from 3rd division football to world cup final in 3 years was remarkable.


----------



## Irish Jet

Mr. Snrub said:


> well yeah, cos he is


Zabaleta starts ahead of him?

Richards is horrible overrated IMO.


----------



## Liam Miller

Prick is going a bit light on him, i've got a few words for him but i'll restrict myself and think of the children.


----------



## Kiz

Irish Jet said:


> Zabaleta starts ahead of him?
> 
> Richards is horrible overrated IMO.


when he's injured

you know, backups?


----------



## Word

Busquets wont be regarded as an amazing player till he stops being a prick, which will never happen. I don't have a good word to say about him really, footballing wise he is excellent though.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

King Kenny is some ass bandit.Whats with all the anger in his interviews?YES Kenny the reporters ARE trying too get a rise from you...psssstttt Its their job....


----------



## Joel

Irish Jet said:


> Zabaleta starts ahead of him?
> 
> Richards is horrible *overrated* IMO.


You think everyone is overrated.


----------



## Vader

I don't get how Richards could be overrated now - a couple of years ago yeah I'd get it but nowadays there's really no argument against him being one of the top 2-3 right backs in the country.


----------



## Kiz

because he doesnt play for your lot


----------



## BANKSY

Richards is BOSS. He should be RB for England over Walker who always seems to need his pace to make up for his poor positioning , especially when caught upfield.


----------



## Irish Jet

Joel said:


> You think everyone is overrated.


Not true. Micah Richards is though.


----------



## Foreshadowed

United fans are worried about the Wigan game? I'm actually confident for tonight as firstly, it's away and we've been absolutely dominant away and secondly, it's against Wigan who always bend over for us and hand us the 6 points. Sure, they're fighting relegation again and are desperate for points but I can see United winning this by a wide margin. I was less confident when we played Fulham and QPR at home and Blackburn away. However, tonight, I'm confident we'll do the job.

I'm hoping we don't see too many changes from Ferguson, fingers crossed Park doesn't start as no offence to the guy but he's been dreadful all season, even in the games he's started. I'm hoping for a team like this:

De Gea
Rafael Evans Jones/Smalling Fabio
Valencia Cleverley Scholes Nani
Hernandez Berbatov

*Subs:* Amos, Ferdinand, Giggs, Young, Carrick, Rooney & Welbeck​
I don't expect to see that team as I can see Giggs possibly getting a start and maybe Park. However, I can see Carrick, Rooney, Evra and Ferdinand being rested as they've played a lot of games. Rooney and Evra especially looked tired towards the end of the QPR game at Old Trafford. I'd like to see Fabio get a chance (if he's available) and I'd like to see either Jones or Smalling partner Evans, preferably Smalling. Jones can play right back if Rafael is rested. Speaking of which, Rafael is fine after his knock and should be fit to play but I can also see Fergie maybe wanting to rest him in case he does pick up another injury and we can't afford that.

Nani should be back for this game, Cleverley I'd like to see feature as he was brilliant before his two/three injuries. Chicharito is fresh as is Berbatov but whether Fergie lets him feature is beyond me as he's not even made the bench much and has been left out completely.

Fingers crossed the goals come thick and fast and we get a big win. Wigan are a team I enjoy watching and I hope they stay up but this should be an easy 3 pointer for us.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Big game today for Arsenal, we should be able to beat the Wolves and get 3.


----------



## Liam Miller

^^ I'm probably the only one worried a little and god i hope he doesn't drop wayne no need to unless he's unfit.


----------



## united_07

i'll guess at a team of

de gea

jones smalling evans fabio

nani cleverley giggs park

hernandez rooney​
i think fergie will make changes to give some players a rest, and because of the changes i expect a tight game, maybe 1-0 or 2-1 to united


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> i'll guess at a team of
> 
> de gea
> 
> jones smalling evans fabio
> 
> nani cleverley giggs park
> 
> hernandez rooney​
> i think fergie will make changes to give some players a rest, and because of the changes i expect a tight game, maybe 1-0 or 2-1 to united


Surely going strong tonight and "weaker" on sunday vs villa will be more logical since we play sunday and city saturday and if they drop points he can make the changes you think and it wouldn't be a disaster if we drop points.


----------



## steamed hams




----------



## Kiz

> Hart, Richards, Kompany (C), Lescott, Clichy, De Jong, Barry, Silva, Nasri, Tevez, Aguero


yaya out as expected, very interesting to see how tevez for 90 mins goes.


----------



## united_07

> De Gea; Jones, Evans, Ferdinand, Evra; Valencia, Carrick, Giggs, Young; Rooney, Hernandez.
> Subs: Amos, Smalling Park, Nani, Welbeck, Cleverley, Pogba


strong team, surprised ferdinand is playing. Still no berbatov, must of played his last game.


----------



## Liam Miller

No scholes not even on bench :argh:. Nani to get some minutes please.

:lol that kenny gif


----------



## Foreshadowed

Hopefully Giggs finds his range of passing, he always seems to do 8 awful passes and then find a couple of good ones, even leading to an assist. A shame there's no Scholes, we could have really needed him but our midfield should be fine. I hope Cleverley gets a chance.

As I expected, no Rafael or Fabio. I guess Rafael is being rested for the Villa game but is Fabio injured? He's not been on the bench in the last week or so.

Rooney starting surprised me. I was hoping he'd start but he looked exhausted at the end of the QPR game. The same with Evra, whose played a lot these past few months. 

Still, it's a strong team, which I'm pleased with.


----------



## Liam Miller

Yeah giggs has had some poor passing performances recently.


----------



## CGS

steamed hams said:


>


Even as a Pool fan I gotta lol at this. Great stuff.


----------



## Liam Miller

Expect moses to do a demebele and walk past giggs at times.


----------



## Kiz

> It is 512 minutes of #EPL football since #wigan last scored v #MUFC– Hugo Rodallega in their 2-1 home defeat in May 2009 #PL


fucking hell. is there a worse record in the epl


----------



## Example

Getting ready to watch the Wigan game. I hope we don't slip up in this one. Should be a dead cert that we win but you never know.

Cmon lads bring number 20 home.


----------



## Kiz

KUN FUCKING AGUERO

dare i say it, we look on tonight. wouldnt mind seeing a few more fly in.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

arsenal to DESTORY wolves tonight, 4 or 5 i think


----------



## STALKER

:lmao @ wolves


----------



## reDREDD

Mr. Snrub said:


> KUN FUCKING AGUERO
> 
> dare i say it, we look on tonight. wouldnt mind seeing a few more fly in.


winning when all is lost?

great, so now we have another arsenal


----------



## Magsimus

Wolves are absolutely dire.

In other news, water is wet.


----------



## Liam Miller

Giggs isnt a fucking cm ffs, how many times before it gets sorted.


----------



## Kiz

andres barry making an appearance tonight


----------



## Magsimus

redeadening said:


> winning when all is lost?
> 
> great, so now we have another arsenal


Quite typical. Awful when the pressure is really on, yet look good when the title is almost fully lost.


----------



## united_07

its been a shocking start for united, if you didnt know anything about it you'd think wigan were the team going for the title

wigan were unlucky to have a goal disallowed as well


----------



## ABKiss

W.4.E said:


> arsenal to DESTORY wolves tonight, 4 or 5 i think


No, Ramsey is on the pitch don't worry. 3-0, not more.


----------



## Irish Jet

This is absolutely dire. Wigan are by far the better team, we look like fucking Wolves.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Fair play Wigan have been great the first half, little creativity but they've looked solid behind the ball and are certainly passing far better than us. Bar one break where Giggs had a threatening ball across goal blocked we've offered zilch and the disallowed goal was incredibly harsh: De Gea made no effort to try and force Caldwell out of the way and just stood rooted to the spot expecting a free kick.

Anyone who's said Scholes is the heart of the team at present would be proved incredibly right tonight in his absence, we look like teams that come to OT, so disjointed between defence, midfield and attack. Everytime we get the ball we're surrounded by Wigan players and no-one seems to be dropping off or making runs for anyone, a bit like our usual performance at Anfield in many respects. Carrick nor Giggs have the range of passing to control our tempo and their positioning is off as well, Scholes just gets into so many spaces to break up play and immediately move the ball and we look sluggish in his absence.

Cleverley would be a welcome addition after 60 minutes or so, we need some urgency and pace in our play to break this Wigan team down. In their defence they've been just as good as we've been off the boil so far, its still 0-0 and with United's history of grinding out results you have to wonder how long it'll take before we start to see more of the ball and gradually get more opportunities.


----------



## Magsimus

:lol Joey Barton.

Boring, boring Swansea behind.


----------



## haribo

We are playing absolute balls.


----------



## Irish Jet

Shameful performance so far. Outclassed in every area.


----------



## united_07

ive got no fuckin idea how on earth giggs is still on the pitch, terrible


----------



## Kazz

Reminds of the the game at St. James' back at the start of the year.


----------



## Kiz

utter dismantling of brom.


----------



## Irish Jet

No problem with Rooney being hauled off, but Giggs still being on is nothing short of a joke.


----------



## united_07

Irish Jet said:


> No problem with Rooney being hauled off, but Giggs still being on is nothing short of a joke.


yeah exactly, it should have been giggs off at half time instead of young


----------



## CGS

*Awaits Man U's equaliser*


----------



## united_07

Chain Gang solider said:


> *Awaits Man U's equaliser*


you might be waiting a while, absolutely shocking performance


----------



## Irish Jet

Giggs has been worse than awful. Like playing with 10 men.


----------



## eddiefan

United absolutely lost without Scholes. But will SAF ever sign a world class replacement? Of course not. Just gifting a way back to the title to City. Really disappointed right now.


----------



## eddiefan

That seemed like a decent shout for a penalty just then. So we don't always get decisions favoring us do we?


----------



## CGS

Giggs really been THAT bad? I mean it's not often you hear that unanimously from Man U fans. I'm assuming hes' gone to the wing now with Cleavery going in the Middle but why the fuck did he start at CM to begin with? It's hard to question Fergie but that is defo a WTF moment.


----------



## Nige™

QPR & Wigan winning!fpalm



eddiefan said:


> That seemed like a decent shout for a penalty just then. So we don't always get decisions favoring us do we?


Did in the first half apparently.


----------



## eddiefan

Then Wigan scored from a corner which wasn't one and we had a good penalty denied. But screw it. The way we are playing we don't deserve anything from this match.


----------



## Magsimus

Wigan:


----------



## Silent Alarm

Pathetic how much we rely on Scholes. Can't complain about the non-corner considering what we got away with against Fulham and QPR.


----------



## Kiz

fucking glorious. absolutely glorious.

we played our best game in months. took apart brom. tevez, aguero, silva, barry, nasri, micah all standouts, the whole team played very well however.

#HOPE


----------



## eddiefan

Still 5 points but all the momentum with City now.


----------



## Kazz

Looks like that game at the Etihad will indeed be crucial. Excellent.


----------



## Kiz

> The digital clock at the DW Stadium shows that there were a sum total of nine minutes 41 seconds of injury time.


8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


----------



## CGS

Huh Guess Pogba was right about me waiting.

Kinda makes me happy considering how much Stick we got when we lost to them 8*D


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> 8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


there really wasnt the ref blew a few seconds after 5 minutes



Shocking performance. Giggs was terrible, shouldnt be playing in a midfield 2, dont know how he made the 90 mins


----------



## Gunner14

Silent Alarm said:


> Pathetic how much we rely on Scholes. Can't complain about the non-corner considering what we got away with against Fulham and QPR.


And considering you should have already been 1-0 down from the 1st half.
Just a shame United's next game is home to Villa rather than against a side who might actually put up a fight against them.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Fucking shit. Pretty much sums it up on our performance and how I feel. 

Trust me to be confident in obtaining the 3 points today and we go and lose and in embarrasing fashion. Not taking anything away from Wigan, they fully deserved it and got everything right but I'm very disappointed in our performance. No spirit, no energy and no creativity. Giggs will hopefully not start a game for a while now, he's been piss poor for months and isn't a central midfield player. Once again, his partnership with Carrick didn't work.

Rooney and Chicharito were anonymous, Valencia was kept quiet on the wing and why Young was substituted first I'll never know. Fergie got that wrong as Giggs should definitely have come off after some of the silly shit he tried to pull off in a vital game. Evra continues to be a liability and needs the aid of others around him to clear up his countless mistakes. Evans didn't look good today and Jones was poor. You can tell how much we missed the likes of Rafael and Scholes, two players that spring to mind straight away.

Fergie got it wrong tonight tactically and our playes didn't turn up whatsoever. Disgusting performance and it better improve on Sunday (my birthday) against Villa. It's at Old Trafford and despite our poor performances at home, I'm hoping we batter them.

I was expecting us to drop points no doubt but I presumed that would be against City or Everton. I'm not going in confident in any of the other games now as it goes to show anything can happen and the title race is back on when apparently it was over 3 days ago.


----------



## Irish Jet

Gunner14 said:


> And considering you should have already been 1-0 down from the 1st half.
> Just a shame United's next game is home to Villa rather than against a side who might actually put up a fight against them.


I actually wish our next game was at City. Considering when we won against them in the FA Cup we were coming off two defeats, and after losing 6-1 to them we won at Everton.

We wont play like that again.

We should be absolutely battering Villa. Also, Fergie, fucking start Dimitar Berbatov already. Welbeck and Hernandez have been gash for weeks.


----------



## united_07

Irish Jet said:


> I actually wish our next game was at City. Considering when we won against them in the FA Cup we were coming off two defeats, and after losing 6-1 to them we won at Everton.
> 
> We wont play like that again.
> 
> We should be absolutely battering Villa. Also, Fergie, fucking start Dimitar Berbatov already. Welbeck and Hernandez have been gash for weeks.


yeah at this point it might be worth giving berbatov a go, welbeck wasnt too bad when he came on, him and cleverley link up well

now just have to hope norwich show up on saturday against city, norwich have been decent at home this season


----------



## Kiz

today's team should be our starting lineup for the rest of the season minus de jong (yaya replaces him). tevez and aguero linked up magnificently. fuck rotations, we need to win every game from now on, and making 4-5 changes so dzeko and johnson can get 60 minutes of nothing in


----------



## Irish Jet

united_07 said:


> yeah at this point it might be worth giving berbatov a go, welbeck wasnt too bad when he came on, him and cleverley link up well
> 
> now just have to hope norwich show up on saturday against city, norwich have been decent at home this season


I felt good about that game before tonight, but City will have their tails up, they'll be desperate to put us under pressure and it wouldn't surprise me if they win emphatically.

Mancini saying "its finished", he's knows what he's doing.


----------



## D'Angelo

Solid win for Arsenal. Not that impressive but no need to over-exert ourselves and get out of 2nd gear. RvP, Song, Arteta, Yossi & Djourou all having good games. No real weak link, Ramsey poor first half but was central to eveything good and bad about our attack in the 2nd half. 3 goals, a clean sheet and 3 points hard to argue with regardless of the opposition.

Still fully expecting United to take the title, inevitable they'd have a poor result. City didn't have much pressure at all on them tonight, it was always going to happen that they'd play well. Now they're let back in it, I'm sort of expecting another bottle job from them, but anything can happen in this PL season I suppose. Two away games, and they're poor away. Think United will get a win/draw at the Etihad, it's just destined for Fergie to break the mould there.


----------



## CGS

Mr. Snrub said:


> today's team should be our starting lineup for the rest of the season minus de jong (yaya replaces him). tevez and aguero linked up magnificently. fuck rotations, we need to win every game from now on, and making 4-5 changes so dzeko and johnson can get 60 minutes of nothing in


But then we won't get to see :balo


----------



## Ruckus

Everytime United lose, you get one of their fake ass fans posting a comment like this. They don't even try to hide the fact how plastic they are. fpalm

"clueless worst united team ever, fergie needs to retire. now, hes been a great servant but he's lost the plot., surely someone out there agrees with me enough is enough."


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> 8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


just seem the answer to this, that was the time the match ended 9:41pm, there were 5 minutes of added time


----------



## Irish Jet

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Everytime United lose, you get one of their fake ass fans posting a comment like this. They don't even try to hide the fact how plastic they are. fpalm
> 
> "clueless worst united team ever, fergie needs to retire. now, hes been a great servant but he's lost the plot., surely someone out there agrees with me enough is enough."


The United facebook page is sadly entertaining.

FERGIE LOST IT, Y U NO BUY MESSI AND KEEP RONALDO?


----------



## united_07

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Everytime United lose, you get one of their fake ass fans posting a comment like this. They don't even try to hide the fact how plastic they are. fpalm
> 
> "clueless worst united team ever, fergie needs to retire. now, hes been a great servant but he's lost the plot., surely someone out there agrees with me enough is enough."


take a look at the united facebook page where you'll find some of these gems



> Make me United coach and i will sell Ferdinand,Evans,Carrick,Welbeck,Chicharito and Evra and buy real players..bring back Macheda and Owen.they are much better than this shit





> freguson y u rest the ginger prawn hes most importntat playr n he cn done us much betr! Sell all them stinkiers like carick/cuberley/ and old man giggs shud go to retardment castle!





> Fergie out fergie out too many complacent games this season r we still learning thinking were better than we r worst utd team for 20 yrs


----------



## Kenny

GINGER PRAWN :lmao


----------



## CGS

That Ginger Prawn one is amazing :lmao 

Also just saw Maloney's goal. Sexy as fuck


----------



## Magsimus

Tbf, he's got a point with Retardment Castle. Gyan Riggs should totally go there.

:lol

fookin' prawns.


----------



## Joel

Happy United lost as it means they can't take our 95 point record.

Small wins people, small wins.


----------



## steamed hams

Nige™;11296343 said:


> QPR & Wigan winning!fpalm


Probs be me and you discussing the league below in the other thread next year. At least the topic will be something other than Barca bumming and Henry Hill saying Ronaldo can't do it in the big games/related arguments. :cuenca 
(btw I hear Ronaldo did well tonight :ex

Oh and the above messages remind me of Rooney's "Manchini" tweet, you could really hear his scouse accent with that h in there. :lol


----------



## Nige™

steamed hams said:


> Probs be me and you discussing the league below in the other thread next year.


One win for you lot and you'll be safe as houses. Some of the wins QPR & Wigan have got are almost astonishing, put us in deep, deep shit. If one of them can win at the weekend and you lose at United, yeah you could dragged it into it but I think you'll be fine, just. The £30 @ 10/3 on us us looking pretty safe right now. 1/2 on now to drop.



steamed hams said:


> *At least the topic will be something other than Barca bumming* and Henry Hill saying Ronaldo can't do it in the big games/related arguments. :cuenca
> (btw I hear Ronaldo did well tonight :ex


fpalm

Don't get me started on that bullshit.


----------



## Irish Jet

recall macheda for villa game plz


----------



## Henry Hill

Tevez, out for months, overweight and already back to being City's most important player. GOAT.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Terrible performance from us, and not much better from the officials. Both teams had decisions against them. Need a decent result in the next game, more disappointed about our steamrolling of Wigan ending tbh. If they're going to try and win a game they can fuck off down a few divisions until they get somewhere their fans deserve.

Still confident in City dropping points before we play them, though.


----------



## Medo

*Terrible performance from us today, losing 3 points to Wigan! :no:


We still have Everton and City.....*


----------



## The Arseache Kid

Nige™ said:


> He's well & truly got the Liverpool fans in the palm of his hand. Some of the shit I had to listen to tonight in the pub was just ridiculous. Admittedly Liverpool fans are the most deluded over here, well the casual ones at least. Some of them were saying how Fergie wouldn't have won any titles if Kenny didn't leave them before the Premier League started! They meant it too, honestly.
> 
> Apparently Henderson found his true calling at right back and looked right at home, and Kenny was a genius for putting him there tonight. That was another belter. There was so much shit coming out of their mouths I'll forget some, but one I can't get out of my head was how Maxi is as almost as good as Messi and how Messi doesn't play that well for Argentina because he knows Maxi is a threat to him. Needless to say that came after the two goals, not before the game or in the second half when he went messing.
> 
> They always give you a laugh. I'll never get over the line about how Liverpool are the greatest team in history from one fan who read it in a book, which he then said was a book all about Liverpool. Seriously, these cunts need taking out & shooting.


Ooooooh you Lancastrians really don't like us do you? I bet you think Alan Davies was spot on as well don't you? Us moaning scouse cunts eh.

Kenny Dalglish hates the press. You know why? Because the football press in England is 99% twats. There are many questions to raise about Dalglish. His treatment of the media is not one of them.


----------



## Seb

No-one in the football press is as much of a twat as Dalglish.

Nige is actually a Blackburn fan, a team who's last league title was won for them with Dalglish as manager.


----------



## united_07

The Arseache Kid said:


> Ooooooh you Lancastrians really don't like us do you? I bet you think Alan Davies was spot on as well don't you? Us moaning scouse cunts eh.
> 
> Kenny Dalglish hates the press. You know why? Because the football press in England is 99% twats. There are many questions to raise about Dalglish. His treatment of the media is not one of them.


:lmao

what question was so bad by the interviewer that dalglish had to try and push past him and walk out of an interview? just dalglish acting like the twat here


----------



## reDREDD

The guy the press really hated was AVB, then again, he took things waaaaaaaaaaaay too personally

Kenny's just a dick


----------



## The Arseache Kid

Seb said:


> No-one in the football press is as much of a twat as Dalglish.
> 
> Nige is actually a Blackburn fan, a team who's last league title was won for them with Dalglish as manager.


Garth Crooks. That's my opening offer. I could raise from now until the world ends on that too.

Dalglish isn't a part of the football press. He's a part of football, you know, the stuff that actually matters. The press, with their phoney bullshit values, nonsense thought process and simple incessant bollocks, are an absolute scourge on football. I can tell you now, 70% of things you hate about English football is down to the press. As much as I hate the old, whiskey faced tit, Ferguson was right in just fucking them off. He treats them with the exact disdain Dalglish does. The only difference is they're scared of him after years of bollockings and bannings.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

united_07 said:


> :lmao
> 
> what question was so bad by the interviewer that dalglish had to try and push past him and walk out of an interview? just dalglish acting like the twat here


Do you really think Kenny's attitude stems from what happens interview by interview? Of course it doesn't, he genuinely dislikes them, all of them and he's spot on in my opinion. I like anybody who fucks them off. I loved it when Benitez did it. I even appreciate when Ferguson does it.

And they have hated far more people then just AVB. In fact if you're foreign you're in their bad books instantly. Unless you can provide handy quotes and right their articles for them like Mourinho.


----------



## Samoon

Man Utd losing at least makes the title race a little bit more interesting.


----------



## Irish Jet

The Arseache Kid said:


> Garth Crooks. That's my opening offer.


Very fair shout, I'd throw in Stan Collymore and Alan Green too, pair of cunts.


----------



## Rush

United lost to Wigan. Oh dear, i'd go back and quote through all the scum fans after we lost to them but that would just be cruel. Losing to Wigan is punishment enough :troll


----------



## Destiny

Rush said:


> United lost to Wigan. Oh dear, i'd go back and quote through all the scum fans after we lost to them but that would just be cruel. Losing to Wigan is punishment enough :troll


Karma is a bitch. 

United still 5 points ahead though.

Makes the title a lot more interesting now.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Prem Thread: Get your tickets for the Robin Van Persie farewell tour!*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Ha ha ha lolpool!!! Fu*kin useless!!





united_07 said:


>





Silent Alarm said:


> I was going to ask someone to post that. Well done. They're so shit :lmao.
> 
> This will slightly, just slightly, soften the blow of City smashing Stoke.





Irish Jet said:


> LMAO at Liverpool





WWE_TNA said:


> Pool always cheer me up.





T-C said:


> Haha Liverpool are so shite. How long left for old grumpy kenneth?


Karma is indeed a bitch but they are still way ahead and will likely win the league again. Still, Wigan eh? :argh:


----------



## Kiz

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Terrible performance from us, and not much better from the officials. Both teams had decisions against them. Need a decent result in the next game, more disappointed about our steamrolling of Wigan ending tbh. If they're going to try and win a game they can fuck off down a few divisions until they get somewhere their fans deserve.
> 
> Still confident in City dropping points before we play them, though.


we already have dropped points before we play you.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Fuck yea thats my team, Wigan. No relegation!

AL HABSI!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

really, wigan? title chase is back on for arsenal! just like 19 points behind now!

also. the clint dempsey to arsenal rumors make me hard.


----------



## Razor King

Tevez is miles better than what Man City have presently, with the exception of few players (Aguero, Silva, Toure). Aguero and Tevez up front looks like a world beating combination.


----------



## BANKSY

I can see the bottom 3 staying the same. That being said Bolton could overtake Wigan who have a tough run of games.


----------



## united_07

Portuguese media are reporting that Gaitan to united is very close, jorge mendes heavily involved again, tbh i'd rather hazard


----------



## Kiz

you cant have him cos he's ours.


----------



## Kenny

i'd be glad to see blackburn go down. :kean


----------



## T-C

God, united were shite last night.


----------



## Von Doom

1 more day in work before I'm off to Wembley. Nervous is not the word.

Dying my beard blue though, might get on the telly 8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Mr. Snrub said:


> we already have dropped points before we play you.


:snrub


----------



## haribo

The Arseache Kid said:


> I bet you think Alan Davies was spot on as well don't you?


He was. :suarez1

Excellent quote from title predictions in August:



> MARK BRIGHT, BBC LONDON
> 
> 1. Liverpool 2. Man Utd 3. Man City 4. Arsenal
> 
> "Liverpool finished 22 points behind United last season but only Sir Alex Ferguson amassed more points than Kenny Dalglish since the 'king' took over from Roy Hodgson.
> 
> "Why will they win it? The Reds have four players who could grace any team in the Premier League: Pepe Reina, Steven Gerrard, Luis Suarez and Andy Carroll, then add to the mix promising youngsters like John Flanagan, new faces like Charlie Adam and Stewart Downing plus team spirit, desire and 21 years of hurt."


----------



## united_07

Comolli leaves liverpool, seems like he is the fall guy, paying the price for his and dalglish's transfer dealings


----------



## reDREDD

who the hell is john flanagan?


----------



## united_07

redeadening said:


> who the hell is john flanagan?


----------



## Kiz

:lmao at comolli being pushed out before dah king~!!~

comolli isnt at fault for having liverpool play some of the worst, most boring football in the world.


----------



## CGS

Comolli played just a big a part behind the scenes for the transfer dealings as Kenny so no real surprise.


----------



## Kenny

Yeah no real surprise. 

we'll win it next year :suarez2


----------



## Kiz

in other news, anelka is now shanghai shenua manager

that was quick.


----------



## T-C

Yes but Comolli didn't get that shirt sponsorship deal that Kenneth was so vital in.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

haribo said:


> He was.


Agreed, he expressed it like an utter utter melon which was unsurprising (and it wasn't helped that he was exchanging in some banter beforehand which minimised the seriousness of the topc he was discussing) but the general aim of his argument is sound: Liverpool nor any club should have the right to dictate where and when they will play a game. United, Rangers, Cardiff, Leeds, Bradford etc have all suffered tragedies in their time yet are still prepared to play on the anniversary: its not about trivialising Hillsbrough or disrespecting the 96, its about one club dictating when and where they will play a game which in theory should never be allowed.

I'm no fan of Chelsea but its incredibly unfair on them to have to play on the Sunday and thus have less time to recover before a huge semi final v Barcelona when I'm pretty sure the Spanish FA have apparently moved games around to accommodate Barca and Madrid (someone can correct me here but I'm sure I read somewhere about that possibly being considered) all because Liverpool insist they have to play on the Saturday. Its not on at all but of course no-one dares speak out and point out the obvious stupidity in it for fear of being harassed by Liverpool fans because they dared speak out against the club and the 96.

There was an article in which Davies was attacked for his view, this comment was posted in response to the article and is without doubt a brilliant point in at least supporting the thesis of Davies' point, rather than the pathetic manner in which he expressed it:



> It’s unfortunate that Alan Davies made a fairly valid debating point in a bit of a ham-fisted flippant way. He’s apologised for it though, and admitted that it was the problem of immediately switching from a ‘banter’ issue into a far more serious issue – the further you go through the podcast clip, the more serious the debate gets – it’s the start of the debate that errr “gets on my tits” to borrow from Mr Davies. I genuinely think he knows he’s cocked up and is sincere in his views and his apology.
> 
> His general point is a valid one – and I think came from the issues of needing to shuffle fixture lists all over the place this weekend, that means that Chelsea have got two huge fixtures now crammed together. When we consider that Rangers, Bradford, Manchester United and Liverpool (twice with Hillsborough and Heysel) etc have unwanted anniversary dates what determines when a club should be allowed a ‘free date’ and when they should be told “no, a fixture list is a fixture list”. And to what lengths do we bend and break that fixture list to accommodate that and other requests, given how it will ripple and affect other clubs?
> 
> I think you can (or should be able to) have that debate without being told that you’re somehow against the JFT96 campaign. The two aren’t, as I see it, mutually exclusive. He’s a silly boy in the way that he put his comments across early on in the podcast, but that doesn’t mean he doesn’t back the campaign itself.
> 
> Finally, certain Liverpool supporters don’t exactly help themselves by sending him death threats (and we’re not just talking singular ones) or barbed comments about the death of his mother. If you’re going to try to take the moral high ground then it’s best not to try to do it from the gutter. As one Liverpool fan said earlier today, there are far more deserving people to get angry with for anyone wanting JFT96 to reach its aims.


----------



## Gunner14

BOSS said:


> really, wigan? title chase is back on for arsenal! just like 19 points behind now!
> 
> also. the clint dempsey to arsenal rumors make me hard.


15 points behind with FIFTEEN TO PLAY FOR. ITS ON!!!!!!! 

The Clint Dempsey rumours just make me feel sorry for Dempsey he's sign for us and get played out wide he be better off going to Liverpool or United where he wont get wasted.


----------



## BANKSY

I wonder if Kenny is keeping his idea of signing poor English players in the summer?

I hear Andy Johnson is out of contract at Fulham.


----------



## Joel

Gunner14 said:


> 15 points behind with FIFTEEN TO PLAY FOR. ITS ON!!!!!!!
> 
> The Clint Dempsey rumours just make me feel sorry for Dempsey he's sign for us and get played out wide he be better off going to Liverpool or United where he wont get wasted.


True. If I was an attacking midfielder, Arsenal would be one of the last places I'd want to go, as you know Wenger just gonna dump you on the wing.


----------



## D'Angelo

Not too keen on Dempsey. Given a free role at Fulham lately and doing well, wouldn't get that here at all, plus he'd be what, £15m for someone who will play out wide and effectively only be a squad player at 29? He wouldn't want the move himself. Only the cream of the crop will get a free role here, a handful of players given it, Bergkamp, Pires/Ljunberg at times, Cesc, RvP. It's such a gamble, and the player becomes so central to the team, that the player needs to be of the highest calibre. Dempsey just isn't that player. There are only probably under 5 players that are available that could play that role, if that. Need someone top class there. Don't get me wrong, he's a good player. 16 PL goals for being effectively an AMF at times, he works very hard and is versatile (he's usually a left sided player, but not so much this season). Wilshere will play #10 anyway, more focus should be put on a proper CM/DMF and a couple of strikers and getting contracts renewed.

Hope RvP can get a few more assists, he's only a couple off leading that chart too... what a player.


----------



## Irish Jet

united_07 said:


> Portuguese media are reporting that Gaitan to united is very close, jorge mendes heavily involved again, tbh i'd rather hazard


Player plus cash deal apparently, I'm assuming it's Anderson and I will fucking punch a bebe if it's Nani.


----------



## Joel

http://www.london24.com/sport/totte...gned_sunderland_and_newcastle_stars_1_1346764

:arry


----------



## Irish Jet

Liverpool sacked Comolli? But he won them the Carling Cup and has them in an FA Cup semi final.


----------



## D'Angelo

I'm obviously being extremely narrow-minded here, and I never watch Benfica in Portugal, but wasn't anyone else left deflated by his performances vs Chelsea? (Gaitan obv) For the supposed money being offered, I'm not quite sure he is ready for that kind of stage.


----------



## Irish Jet

D'Angelo said:


> I'm obviously being extremely narrow-minded here, and I never watch Benfica in Portugal, but wasn't anyone else left deflated by his performances vs Chelsea? (Gaitan obv) For the supposed money being offered, I'm not quite sure he is ready for that kind of stage.


Nah I sort of felt the same. Was looking out for him in the first Zenit game and he was probably the worst player on the pitch. He's obviously been very impressive in Portugal but it still doesn't really explain the siging. Why the fuck would we be looking at a winger anyways?


----------



## T-C

I don't really see where the Gaitan fee is coming from myself, but I haven't seen enough of him to form a full opinion.


----------



## Kiz

obviously scholes is staying forever and you need more wingers.


----------



## Magsimus

Joel said:


> http://www.london24.com/sport/totte...gned_sunderland_and_newcastle_stars_1_1346764
> 
> :arry


:lol The bitter bastard is really feeling the pressure. 








Wouldn't get in his team!

He talks so much shit I can't tell where his mouth starts and his arse ends. Thinks Spurs are Real Madrid and can just sign who they like. Delusional, bottling tool.


----------



## Joel

You'd think after missing out on one last summer, a central midfielder would be the first target United went after.

But obviously we forgot about the winger fetish they have.


----------



## united_07

Irish Jet said:


> Player plus cash deal apparently, I'm assuming it's Anderson and I will fucking punch a bebe if it's Nani.


the rumoured players are either Bebe, Petrucci and Macheda, so wouldnt be too much of a loss, but petrucci has impressed in the reserves this season

i wasnt impressed with him when ive seen him played, didnt stand out, goes down too easily


----------



## Kiz

so basically it's a 2-3 mil valued player + about 25 mil for someone who has looked largely ineffectual starting at benfica and is worse than nani/valencia.

goes down easily? fits in perfectly then.


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> so basically it's a 2-3 mil valued player + about 25 mil for someone who has looked largely ineffectual starting at benfica and is worse than nani/valencia.
> 
> goes down easily? fits in perfectly then.


£22m is the rumoured figure


----------



## D'Angelo

United need two midfielders. Someone who can control a game in midfield and dictate the pace, and someone more attacking to create opportunities. No reason why they can't compete at the highest level with two quality additions.


----------



## Razor King

Just because I haven't said it; Ramsey is awful. Last night...

Dempsey is somebody I want at Arsenal. He will do well out wide too and we don't play the 4-3-3 anymore. Last night, we did, but mostly it's 4-2-3-1 and Dempsey would do good in that formation.

We aren't playing wingers these days. Yossi is starting on the left. Sometimes Ramsey does and Rosicky did it quite a few times. On the right side, we have Walcott who comes in centrally a lot.

We need depth. Dempsey would add depth and the reason I want him more is because of his age, maturity, and experience. I think it's time Arsenal fans got over this "too old" bandwagon. It hasn't worked for the past 7 years and our two best players are 28 years old each.


----------



## nazzac

I too wasn't impressed with Gaitan. Impressed by Aimar and that is it.


----------



## haribo

Gaitan can kindly fuck off.


Liverpool appeal against Doni's red :lmao











Daily Mail :wilkins


----------



## Kiz

and none of them if they finish 5th 8*D

hazard is already ours, fuck off chelsea.


----------



## Joel

Azpilicueta. That's all we could get from that list. Europa League football offers nothing.


----------



## Magsimus

Joel said:


> Azpilicueta. That's all we could get from that list. Europa League football offers nothing.


:torres

Given up hope?


----------



## Cliffy

Isn't Hazard egotistical ?

Hope Mancini handles him properly if thats the case.


----------



## Joel

@Mags: Yeah, I expect those cunts Spurs to get it. Don't see them dropping more points, CL semi is going to hurt us in the league and you guys 3 hard fixtures at the end.


----------



## Kiz

25 mil for a backup rb. yeah1993


----------



## T-C

Quality Daily Mail journalism saying that Azpilicueta plays for Lille when he is at Marseille. Makes the rest of it even harder to believe.


----------



## EGame

Sexy as hell tbh.

Meanwhile at Barca...


----------



## Kiz

:lmao cech in the headgear even for a photoshoot


----------



## Magsimus

Joel said:


> @Mags: Yeah, I expect those cunts Spurs to get it. Don't see them dropping more points, CL semi is going to hurt us in the league and you guys 3 hard fixtures at the end.


They're favourites, but their form is terrible. It's whether they can hold their nerve. Also playing teams desperate for points at the bottom. Far from over. 



Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao cech in the headgear even for a photoshoot


Lighting could be set up wrong and fall on his head. Photography is a dangerous industry.


----------



## CGS

Cech :lmao That kit is Sexy though have to admit. 

Also as for that Daily Mail Article why is it saying that Pereira can be bought for £17m? Didn't Chelsea try for like £25m or something like that in the Summer? Or was that was Porto wanted.


----------



## Joel

Kit looks good. Like the darker shade of blue and there isn't anything that looks out of place. Simple idea usually look better.

Leave Cech alone guys. That Chelsea board/sheet behind them could come tumbling down and crack open his skull again.

@Mags: Not over at all. And they do have teams who are battling for their lives, but after the last loss, I see them sucking it up and finishing the season well enough to end up 4th. Unfortunately. Hope I'm wrong. If we can't get it, I'd prefer the Toon to get it 1,000,000 times more than Spurs.

@CGS: Porto wanted close to that figure, which we never wanted to pay. I can't say who I want, because it all depends on whether we have CL football next season.


----------



## Vader

That Barca shirt looks like a knock-off that you'd find on a foreign market stall. If we don't sign at least one centre midfielder then FERGIE'S LOST IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not really but it'd still be fucking stupid not to strengthen a position we're often over-run in.


----------



## Razor King

I think Aaron Ramsey would do really well in United's system. :side: I'm serious, btw.


----------



## CGS

I reckon Charlie Adam would suit more than Ramsey tbh :side:


----------



## DFUSCMAN

I personally LOVE barca's 2012 Away Kit so much. It's my favorite kit to see my boys in besides the classic blaugrana. The barca kit against chelsea looks like a disaster TBH

Barca Away Kit









:yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:


----------



## Vader

Yeah that looks much better, still prefer Barca kits without sponsorship though. The simplistic ones are so much better than ones that try too hard to be different. Liverpool usually end up with at least one really good looking kit per season - at least that gives them something to be happy about for a while!


----------



## united_07

DFUSCMAN said:


> I personally LOVE barca's 2012 Away Kit so much. It's my favorite kit to see my boys in besides the classic blaugrana. The barca kit against chelsea looks like a disaster TBH
> 
> Barca Away Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:


tbh i dont see whats so good about that, just looks like a plain black shirt with badges on it


----------



## wizzy

About Gaitan, word in the streets say that the deal to united is kinda fixed sinde the christmas, if its true or not is beyond me.

Gaitan is a technical player which need to play in a passing-style of offense to reach is full capacity, and that is not the way Benfica plays. Our system was much more beneficial to a player like Di Maria, much more explosive. However there is some aspects important here. Our coach is pretty bad, he will probably sacked this season, hopefully, and he always destroys his team phisically around february. 

In the last 3 seasons with him, the last 3 months of the season is always the same, the team cant run, cant really play because they are exausted, because our system is very demanding phisically and because our coach never rotates is always the same 13/14 players to play all games.

But believe me, Gaitan is a very good player, and with the right motivation he can be as good as/better than Di Maria our former winger. He is a good player, and ready for demanding leagues. I'm sure of that.


----------



## Kiz

united_07 said:


> tbh i dont see whats so good about that, just looks like a plain black shirt with badges on it


and that's why it's so good. sleek and simple.


----------



## T-C

wizzy said:


> About Gaitan, word in the streets say that the deal to united is kinda fixed sinde the christmas, if its true or not is beyond me.
> 
> Gaitan is a technical player which need to play in a passing-style of offense to reach is full capacity, and that is not the way Benfica plays. Our system was much more beneficial to a player like Di Maria, much more explosive. However there is some aspects important here. Our coach is pretty bad, he will probably sacked this season, hopefully, and he always destroys his team phisically around february.
> 
> In the last 3 seasons with him, the last 3 months of the season is always the same, the team cant run, cant really play because they are exausted, because our system is very demanding phisically and because our coach never rotates is always the same 13/14 players to play all games.
> 
> But believe me, Gaitan is a very good player, and with the right motivation he can be as good as/better than Di Maria our former winger. He is a good player, and ready for demanding leagues. I'm sure of that.


Thanks for the rundown, appreciate it.


----------



## steamed hams

Comoli sacked :lol


----------



## Gunner14

Chain Gang solider said:


> I reckon Charlie Adam would suit more than Ramsey tbh :side:





Razor King said:


> I think Aaron Ramsey would do really well in United's system. :side: I'm serious, btw.


dunno ive heard good things about Squillaci as a Centre mid and we owe them one for Silvestre :cuss:

so we should start the sack Scholes sign Squidboy petition.


----------



## steamed hams

Villa secured the league title last night. The Barclays Premier Reserve League South title. :side:


----------



## The Arseache Kid

Segunda Caida said:


> Agreed, he expressed it like an utter utter melon which was unsurprising (and it wasn't helped that he was exchanging in some banter beforehand which minimised the seriousness of the topc he was discussing) but the general aim of his argument is sound: Liverpool nor any club should have the right to dictate where and when they will play a game. United, Rangers, Cardiff, Leeds, Bradford etc have all suffered tragedies in their time yet are still prepared to play on the anniversary: its not about trivialising Hillsbrough or disrespecting the 96, its about one club dictating when and where they will play a game which in theory should never be allowed.
> 
> I'm no fan of Chelsea but its incredibly unfair on them to have to play on the Sunday and thus have less time to recover before a huge semi final v Barcelona when I'm pretty sure the Spanish FA have apparently moved games around to accommodate Barca and Madrid (someone can correct me here but I'm sure I read somewhere about that possibly being considered) all because Liverpool insist they have to play on the Saturday. Its not on at all but of course no-one dares speak out and point out the obvious stupidity in it for fear of being harassed by Liverpool fans because they dared speak out against the club and the 96.
> 
> There was an article in which Davies was attacked for his view, this comment was posted in response to the article and is without doubt a brilliant point in at least supporting the thesis of Davies' point, rather than the pathetic manner in which he expressed it:


You don't get it do you. We don't play on that day. It's not because we don't want to, because we see it as disrespectful it's because *we don't play on that day*. There is a memorial service held in Anfield on that date and the Kop and other parts of the ground is filled during the service. There are still thousands upon thousands of people who were directly affected by that incident. Not long ago a bloke commited suicide because of the guilt of giving his friend a ticket in the Leppings Lane end. Along with the fact that over 20 years later there still isn't any justice for what happened and lies and propaganda are still spread about us, we will never play on that day because that is when we come together as a club, fuck all the trivial stuff off and have a day dedicated to the memory of those who died.

I can understand the argument, why should one club get the right to choose when it can and can't play but people are missing a big point. If the FA had told us to play on the Sunday then we wouldn't have. We wouldn't have sent a team. If we had then you would have seen some serious trouble at the club. That's the difference, that's where it's not just one club dishing out the orders, we simply don't play on that day because we use it to remember the dead.

And stop brining other clubs into it. If United or Rangers or Bradford wanted a day to be kept aside from football then that would be fine. Davies tried to make an argument that he doesn't stay in all day on the annivarsary of his mothers death but he misses the point that we wouldn't have a go at him if he did. Besides he's just a gobshite who hates scousers. He put the entire city of Liverpool in Room 101 when he was on the show. Unfunny, pube headed tit.

As for the twitter abuse I don't associate that with the club. Twitter is filled with 99% morons who just learnt how to type, you can't hold anyone accountable for their actions.


----------



## united_07

some more quotes from the united facebook :lmao



> NICE EVANS, NICE EVRA, NICE FERDINAND, NICE CARRICK, NICE CHICHARRITO, NICE FERGUSON = FUCKER SHITS





> We loose some but we win most of our games. How about trying to buy back Roy Keane for some inspiration to guys like Rooney, Ferdinant,Scholes etc. we luv Man. Utd.





> I realy want 2 b a leagend at Man U please i need Man U's healp *** my mail: [email protected].i can play defensive midfield


----------



## Kiz

FUCKER SHITS


----------



## Irish Jet

> I realy want 2 b a leagend at Man U please i need Man U's healp *** my mail: [email protected].i can play defensive midfield


Coming to a cinema near you


----------



## Nige™

The Arseache Kid said:


> Ooooooh you Lancastrians really don't like us do you? I bet you think Alan Davies was spot on as well don't you? Us moaning scouse cunts eh.


I was just repeating what I had to endure in the pub. Unfortunately those casual Liverpool fans who wouldn't be able to recognise Anfield if you pointed it out to them think that because they were dominant in the 80's, it still means something now. It's not just Liverpool that have fans like that but the difference is compared to United & Arsenal fans for example is that Liverpool haven't been a consistently successful team for a long time.

As for Alan Davies, yeah he had a point about how Liverpool refuse to play on the anniversary of Hillsbrough. As tragic and as preventable as it was, there's no reason why they shouldn't play on that date. Like he said, United play on the anniversary of the Munich air disaster. It's only a date at the end of the day, and it'd be a fitting tribute more than anything to play on that date to go & out and play for those who lost their lives. They can have memorial services on the day too, even before a game with 30,000 Liverpool fans there too to remember those who lost their lives.

The fans who try and stop terraces returning annoy me as it wasn't terracing that caused the tragedy. It was bad policing & organisation to use just the one gate. I'm sure a lot of the campaigners don't actually realise that teams in League One and below, and even some in the Championship are all standing. Even at the top grounds for gigs, you're allowed to stand.

And then what happened today with Liverpool, my god. Comolli, fair enough but the sports science & medicine guys getting the boot? Really? Yeah they have a lot to answer for.fpalm



The Arseache Kid said:


> Kenny Dalglish hates the press. You know why? Because the football press in England is 99% twats. There are many questions to raise about Dalglish. His treatment of the media is not one of them.


Well you're just one more of the idiots who's head lives up 'King' Kenny's arse. His attitude in interviews at times has been absolutely despicable. Fergie's had the odd clash like most managers, but it's very rare to see Kenny go one interview without acting like a petulant kid.



King Kenny said:


> i'd be glad to see blackburn go down. :kean


So bitter, just because the only Premiership won or ever likely to be won at Anfield wasn't by you lot. Don't worry, I get it.


----------



## Shepard

I'd like Blackburn to stay up, only because I've slowly warmed to :kean over the year and I'd miss his young and talented presence next year if they got relegated. 8*D


----------



## steamed hams

The Arseache Kid said:


> Garth Crooks. That's my opening offer. I could raise from now until the world ends on that too.


Garth Crooks actually used to be decent. He used to do good interviews that were funny because he'd spout out some weird metaphor about a crouching tiger catching the worm or something and then try and relate it to the game. Recently he has been posting some crappy and strange views though on the BBC website, I think maybe it's not actually him typing them but they just put his picture up and claim that it's him saying stuff when it's just some random BBC employee.

You want someone worse than Kenny then I suggest Alan Green from BBC radio five live. Absolute moaning, miserable twat. I instantly turn off if he ever starts doing commentary, and just that I know he might be puts me off tuning in in the first place

Adrian Durham and the guy who used to present soccer AM (Andy Goldstein) are fairly terrible on talksport, but at least they are just trolling to get people calling up (I reckon so anyway).


----------



## united_07

steamed hams said:


> You want someone worse than Kenny then I suggest Alan Green from BBC radio five live. Absolute moaning, miserable twat. I instantly turn off if he ever starts doing commentary, and just that I know he might be puts me off tuning in in the first place
> .


yeah and its well known he is a liverpool fan


----------



## Vader

Adrian Durham just makes me change the channel, he's fucking dreadful - trolling or not.


----------



## Gunner14

Vader13 said:


> Adrian Durham just makes me change the channel, he's fucking dreadful - trolling or not.


Durham is a legend he's so funny. Today he was ranting about how disrespectful it was for RVP to chip the ball down the middle and be happy about scoring a penalty.


----------



## D'Angelo

Cruyff to Liverpool? Poor. http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/european/johan-cruyff-set-to-implement-technical-revolution-at-ajax-7636825.html

Durham is a troll, changes his opinion re Arsenal every game. Before season: never make top 4. Beat spurs: still far behind, never catch them. 5 points clear: haven't won a trophy. Funny though.


----------



## reDREDD

cruyff to liverpool?

i get it, the hired the only guy who makes Kenny seem happy go lucky in comparison!

I cant wait till andy carroll and downing start playing Total Football


----------



## The Arseache Kid

Nige™ said:


> I was just repeating what I had to endure in the pub. Unfortunately those casual Liverpool fans who wouldn't be able to recognise Anfield if you pointed it out to them think that because they were dominant in the 80's, it still means something now. It's not just Liverpool that have fans like that but the difference is compared to United & Arsenal fans for example is that Liverpool haven't been a consistently successful team for a long time.


I understand your point there. As a season ticket holder I come across many a wanker (be they from Liverpool or otherwise) who talk nothing but shite but frankly I don't class these as real fans. Day trippers there to raid the club shop and boo if we aren't winning 5-0 at half time. I remember nearly getting kicked out of Anfield for kicking off at the gobshites who booed Lucas on to the pitch a few seasons ago (same people who'd say he's the best in the world now) but my main problem is how you think these are the usual for Liverpool fans. They aren't. Match going Reds know our shortcoming and know we aren't what we used to be. That said, since I've been a real fan (as in knew what was going on) from the age of 7 I've seen Liverpool win 3 League Cups, 2 FA Cups, 1 European Cup and 1 UEFA cup (and lose a fair few finals and semis too). Frankly, for most other teams that's a fucking golden age and yet it's been considered a lean period in our history, and it has, but it just shows that glory is relative. Arsenal and United aside, I wouldn't say any English team fan has had it better than me and I'm considered famished compared to older generations of Liverpool fans. For the past few seasons (since 08-09) we've really hit the skids but we've had plenty to boast about. Apart from the league *gutted smilie*.



Nige™ said:


> As for Alan Davies, yeah he had a point about how Liverpool refuse to play on the anniversary of Hillsbrough. As tragic and as preventable as it was, there's no reason why they shouldn't play on that date. Like he said, United play on the anniversary of the Munich air disaster. It's only a date at the end of the day, and it'd be a fitting tribute more than anything to play on that date to go & out and play for those who lost their lives. They can have memorial services on the day too, even before a game with 30,000 Liverpool fans there too to remember those who lost their lives.


Seriously, don't tell us how to respect the darkest day in our history. As I've said before if United wanted to mark the Munich disaster with a memorial day then that's fine by me. We have a full day of rememberance at Anfield with all the players/ex-players, fans, families, club officals and such and it is our day. The point is that it's bigger than the football. We refuse to play on that day. We make requests to play other days (by the way the FA allowed us to play on the Saturday because we asked as soon as the draw was made) because if it came down to it we simply wouldn't play if they tried to make us. I'd be damn proud of the club for doing so too. And it's not just Liverpool fans by the way, it's a day for the whole city to remember. There's plenty of Evertonians who lost family that day or had friends traumatised by events that day, it affected the whole city, not just the club (I await the self-pity city jibe to come storming in here by the way). Stop telling us the best way to honour those who died. 



Nige™ said:


> The fans who try and stop terraces returning annoy me as it wasn't terracing that caused the tragedy. It was bad policing & organisation to use just the one gate. I'm sure a lot of the campaigners don't actually realise that teams in League One and below, and even some in the Championship are all standing. Even at the top grounds for gigs, you're allowed to stand.


It's a sore point and one that causes a bit of a rift in Liverpool fans. Obviously we have the families of those who died who quite rightfully have a "never again" attitude and the only way to guarantee that is having all seater stadiums. But I myself would like to see the return of standing sections. It couldn't be like it was because eventually, with poor policing and mis-organisation, something similar would happen again but there could be ways to make it safe. We need to follow the German model of football. They just have everything so much better, cheaper tickets, safer stadiums, better policing, everything is just better.

By the way Alan Davies wasn't saying what he said because he thought he had a genuine point. He was just pissed and let his anti-Liverpool sentiment come racing into the interview. He always has and always will hate the city (like a lot of people) and that's why he said what he did. Not to make some grand point.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

united_07 said:


> yeah and its well known he is a liverpool fan


He's not actually (think he supports Macclesfield or someone like that). He fucking hates Ferguson though. I'm not sure why but apparently something happened in their past. He's probably the only broadcaster I'd say who goes against everything United for that reason. He is the eptiome of the sports journalist/broadcaster who delibrately goes against popular opinion for affect.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

Nige™ said:


> And then what happened today with Liverpool, my god. Comolli, fair enough but the sports science & medicine guys getting the boot? Really? Yeah they have a lot to answer for.fpalm


Well firstly Comolli is an alledgendly corrupt bastard. There is plenty of rumours about him getting a take of the £35 million we paid for Carroll (I mean, why the fuck else would you pay £35 fucking million for a striker the *caretaker manager* said he think's is OK?). There's also the fact that he's fucking shit at his job and has been called a charlatan by every club he's ever been at. Take him away and now it's up to Kenny to sink or swim. If he does well then great, if not then we'll probably have to look elsewhere but I'm happy yo fuck off the man who was negotiating the price of all the shite we bought this summer (and had a hand in picking). Kenny is on his own now and we can see exactly what he is up to. As for the rest, well the legal team needed to go after the complete fuck up on the Suarez case and the sports scientist was always on frosty ground after allowing Gerrard to play for England two bastard days after playing in the Carling Cup final (and thus getting injured and missing the Arsenal game).





Nige™ said:


> Well you're just one more of the idiots who's head lives up 'King' Kenny's arse. His attitude in interviews at times has been absolutely despicable. Fergie's had the odd clash like most managers, but it's very rare to see Kenny go one interview without acting like a petulant kid.


I don't expect you to understand it, you support somebody else so why wouldn't you believe every piece of shit article in the press about the club, but we have had nothing but shit off the media for years. You could drag it back to after Hillsborough and the shit we had to put up with then but there is so much more. Frankly I'm dissapointed Kenny doesn't headbutt the lot of them at the end of every interview. Then again as a Blackburn fan I'm sure you were made up with the coverage you lot got in protesting Venky's and Kean . 

And Ferguson's had the odd clash? He refused to speak to the BBC for years for pointing out his sons a corrupt twat. He's banned countless journalists from Old Trafford for writing one bad article about his team. He sneers at any interviewer who asks a question he doesn't like. He walks out of press conferance if he doesn't like the questioning. He's horrible to the press.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

My grammar and spelling was off in most of them posts so apologies about that. One tired motherfucker here.


----------



## Kiz

i like this guy










ricky gervais or king kenny


----------



## Gunner14

D'Angelo said:


> Cruyff to Liverpool? Poor. http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/european/johan-cruyff-set-to-implement-technical-revolution-at-ajax-7636825.html
> 
> Durham is a troll, changes his opinion re Arsenal every game. Before season: never make top 4. Beat spurs: still far behind, never catch them. 5 points clear: haven't won a trophy. Funny though.


You don't know Adrian Durhams opinion. Talksport is like wrestling once they are on the air they are just a gimmick. If you actually believe what he is saying to be his own opinion then you probably still believe in the easter bunny. It's all just sports entertainment to make people want to ring up and spend £15 per phone call to tell him he's wrong. He's the greatest troll alive.


----------



## Kenny

As bad as this season has been, would love Newcastle to finish 4th, Tottenham 5th. 

just to see 'arrys reaction

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17690468



> Sol Campbell doubts Arsenal ambition to win trophies
> 
> Ex-Arsenal defender Sol Campbell has queried the club's ambition and urged them to sign proven quality if they are to challenge for trophies next season.
> Arsenal are set to reach the Champions League for a 15th consecutive year but their last silverware came in 2005.
> "You've got to ask yourself, where are Arsenal going? Do they want to actually win anything?" he told BBC Sport.
> "You can have players for the future but it is about getting players who can make a difference now."
> At the beginning of the season, the Gunners were disrupted by the exits of Cesc Fabregas and Samir Nasri, to Barcelona and Manchester City respectively.
> 
> Five new players arrived at the Emirates Stadium in the final two days of the summer transfer window and Arsene Wenger's side won only one of their opening seven Premier League games.
> Defeat at Tottenham on 2 October left them in 15th place in the Premier League, but 18 wins from the next 26 matches has lifted them to third with five games remaining.
> "They [the fans] are not going to accept being in a fantastic stadium and being a well-oiled machine but not winning anything," said Campbell, who played in 211 games for the Gunners and was part of the 'Invincibles' side that went through the season unbeaten en route to winning the Premier League in 2004.
> "Sometimes you've got to make your season, but you can't do that if you haven't got the right players in and around the squad.
> "You've got to push the boat out, swallow your pride and pay a little bit more, put a bit more on the table and get the players in.
> "You need the players who are going to come in for two or three years and make the difference. It's all about the here and now."
> Campbell, who joined the Gunners from Tottenham in 2001, was also in the Arsenal side that won the FA Cup in 2005, their last trophy.
> He scored in the 2006 Champions League final defeat by Barcelona before leaving for Portsmouth.
> Since then, Arsenal have not failed to reach the last 16 of Europe's top club competition and again look set to qualify for the competition next season, but their trophy drought will now extend into an eighth year.
> "The Champions League is great if you win it," explained Campbell, who returned to Arsenal for a second spell in 2010.
> "If you don't, you've got to start again next season with no trophies in the cabinet.
> "I know everybody, at the start of the season, wants to win something but you've got to have to personnel, the fire-power and also the edge.
> "Arsenal have great players but with everybody fit I still don't think it's enough. They've got to get a few players who can make the difference."


SOL


----------



## Kiz

well sol, that's not going to get you another contract there is it


----------



## Joel

Sol knows it's not his turn to get a contract next January. 

Think it's Ljungberg's turn.


----------



## Gunner14

The Arseache Kid said:


> I understand your point there. As a season ticket holder I come across many a wanker (be they from Liverpool or otherwise) who talk nothing but shite but frankly I don't class these as real fans. Day trippers there to raid the club shop and boo if we aren't winning 5-0 at half time. I remember nearly getting kicked out of Anfield for kicking off at the gobshites who booed Lucas on to the pitch a few seasons ago (same people who'd say he's the best in the world now) but my main problem is how you think these are the usual for Liverpool fans. They aren't. Match going Reds know our shortcoming and know we aren't what we used to be. That said, since I've been a real fan (as in knew what was going on) from the age of 7 I've seen Liverpool win 3 League Cups, 2 FA Cups, 1 European Cup and 1 UEFA cup (and lose a fair few finals and semis too). Frankly, for most other teams that's a fucking golden age and yet it's been considered a lean period in our history, and it has, but it just shows that glory is relative. Arsenal and United aside, I wouldn't say any English team fan has had it better than me and I'm considered famished compared to older generations of Liverpool fans. For the past few seasons (since 08-09) we've really hit the skids but we've had plenty to boast about. Apart from the league *gutted smilie*.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, don't tell us how to respect the darkest day in our history. As I've said before if United wanted to mark the Munich disaster with a memorial day then that's fine by me. We have a full day of rememberance at Anfield with all the players/ex-players, fans, families, club officals and such and it is our day. The point is that it's bigger than the football. We refuse to play on that day. We make requests to play other days (by the way the FA allowed us to play on the Saturday because we asked as soon as the draw was made) because if it came down to it we simply wouldn't play if they tried to make us. I'd be damn proud of the club for doing so too. And it's not just Liverpool fans by the way, it's a day for the whole city to remember. There's plenty of Evertonians who lost family that day or had friends traumatised by events that day, it affected the whole city, not just the club (I await the self-pity city jibe to come storming in here by the way). Stop telling us the best way to honour those who died.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sore point and one that causes a bit of a rift in Liverpool fans. Obviously we have the families of those who died who quite rightfully have a "never again" attitude and the only way to guarantee that is having all seater stadiums. But I myself would like to see the return of standing sections. It couldn't be like it was because eventually, with poor policing and mis-organisation, something similar would happen again but there could be ways to make it safe. We need to follow the German model of football. They just have everything so much better, cheaper tickets, safer stadiums, better policing, everything is just better.
> 
> By the way Alan Davies wasn't saying what he said because he thought he had a genuine point. He was just pissed and let his anti-Liverpool sentiment come racing into the interview. He always has and always will hate the city (like a lot of people) and that's why he said what he did. Not to make some grand point.


Alan Davies was spot on. The only reason Liverpool don't play on the date is because your a scummy no mark club who has nothing left to cling too and this 1 day of telling the FA you're not playing is all you've got. 

Liverpool should play on the date. THe fans that died went to the ground on the 15th to see Liverpool play. So Liverpool should play EVERY 15th of april with 96 empty seats to let those that died see liverpool play EVERY year. There are many who believe when you die you go to a higher plain and these all beleive that on the date of your death you get a day release to come back and watch over whoever. Some of the spectres dont return cos their badasses this is where ghosts come from. These 96 all travel back to earth on this day and are like wtf Liverpool arent even playing what a bunch of f'#king asshole. Oi kenny kenny kenny kenny kenny kenny. Play you dick we wanna watch. coming down year after year after year and they don't even get to see football i bet their pissed.



Joel said:


> Sol knows it's not his turn to get a contract next January.
> 
> Think it's Ljungberg's turn.


Nah Freddie is too good he's never been short of a club.


----------



## Rush

Gunner14 said:


> Alan Davies was spot on. The only reason Liverpool don't play on the date is because your a scummy no mark club who has nothing left to cling too and this 1 day of telling the FA you're not playing is all you've got.


aren't you an Arsenal fan?  Have you ever had anything to cling to? :troll



> Liverpool should play on the date. THe fans that died went to the ground on the 15th to see Liverpool play. So Liverpool should play EVERY 15th of april with 96 empty seats to let those that died see liverpool play EVERY year. There are many who believe when you die you go to a higher plain and these all beleive that on the date of your death you get a day release to come back and watch over whoever. Some of the spectres dont return cos their badasses this is where ghosts come from. These 96 all travel back to earth on this day and are like wtf Liverpool arent even playing what a bunch of f'#king asshole. Oi kenny kenny kenny kenny kenny kenny. Play you dick we wanna watch. coming down year after year after year and they don't even get to see football i bet their pissed.


Aside from the laughable notion of ghosts coming back and whatnot it is the choice of the Liverpool club to remember the 96 in this way. This is the way they've chose to mourn the people who lost their lives, what right do you or anyone else have to complain about the club not wanting to play on the anniversary of the disaster? None at all.


----------



## Gunner14

Rush said:


> aren't you an Arsenal fan?  Have you ever had anything to cling to? :troll
> 
> 
> Aside from the laughable notion of ghosts coming back and whatnot it is the choice of the Liverpool club to remember the 96 in this way. This is the way they've chose to mourn the people who lost their lives, what right do you or anyone else have to complain about the club not wanting to play on the anniversary of the disaster? None at all.


I have the right of the interest of fairness. chelsea should be playing saturday but scumpool wont allow it basically because their dicks. They just got added to the list of clubs i hate. 

And we have 3 PREMIER LEAGUE titles too cling to. How many Premier League titles do you have. ZERO. 

'You won the League, on BBC, you won the league on bbc, you're just a shit bunch of scousers, you won the league on BBC.'


----------



## Rush

Yes because following on their tradition of remembering the dead is a dick move and a reason to hate. Fuck you're a muppet.

Come back when you've won anything again.


----------



## Gunner14

Rush said:


> Yes because following on their tradition of remembering the dead is a dick move and a reason to hate. Fuck you're a muppet.
> 
> Come back when you've won anything again.


come back when you've won a real trophy not one that nobodygives a shit about. Come back when you're champions league.

And playing on the day doesnt mean your forgetting the dead. Why did you play on the date the titanic set off?? Why do you play on ANY date im sure scousers died in ww1 and ww2 and they lasted for years. HOw dare you play and disgrace the memory of people from the titanic. Sick bastards.


----------



## Kiz




----------



## Rush

its a day that they have always followed on from and not played on that date. It is a tradition. Its not as if we've suddenly gone and said years after the event "oh we're not playing sunday, make chelsea play then because we're bastards". What part of that do you fail to understand? Everyone has their own way of rememberance. 

Come back when we're champions league? of course this comes from the great mind that brought us Rosicky is not a football.


----------



## Kenny

hey gunner do you not remember 2005? come back when you've won a champions league trophy


----------



## Irish Jet

King Kenny said:


> hey gunner do you not remember 2005? come back when you've won a champions league trophy


Self righteous Liverpool fans as always:










Haven't won that bad boy. 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet

Edit: how the fuck did that double post?


----------



## D'Angelo

Any Liverpool fan mocking Arsenal's success... Remember this?










Come back when we've won anything? 13 leagues, and we'll overtake you just like United did.

Love how Liverpool's mighty Carling Cup victory seemingly gives them the right to start mocking other clubs again with their grand trophy haul. REMINDER: It was the Carling Cup. When was the last time you won the league?


----------



## Kenny

yeah not much chance of that happening anytime soon.


----------



## Gunner14

Rush said:


> its a day that they have always followed on from and not played on that date. It is a tradition. Its not as if we've suddenly gone and said years after the event "oh we're not playing sunday, make chelsea play then because we're bastards". What part of that do you fail to understand? Everyone has their own way of rememberance.
> 
> Come back when we're champions league? of course this comes from the great mind that brought us Rosicky is not a football.


Never a truer statement made on this forum. Unless you think this


is one of these.



Also how many April 15h match days have there been not many. End of the day no1 gives a shit you're a shit club who's only relevance to the world is this season you've kicked up a fuss about a date that is meaningless. If i was in charge of the F.A you'd be playing on the 15th.



King Kenny said:


> hey gunner do you not remember 2005? come back when you've won a champions league trophy


its not about winning it. Its about being in it. you ain't we are. simples. We're not a club who aims to win trophies. our aim is 'to ensure a strong bond between club and fans' So what do we need win trophies for we got 60,000 retards who pay more money than the average scouser earns in his life for a season ticket. #success.


----------



## Kenny

D'Angelo said:


> Any Liverpool fan mocking Arsenal's success... Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come back when we've won anything? 13 leagues, and we'll overtake you just like United did.
> 
> *Love how Liverpool's mighty Carling Cup victory seemingly gives them the right to start mocking other clubs again with their grand trophy haul. REMINDER: It was the Carling Cup. When was the last time you won the league?*


don't see how we're doing that. pretty certain gunner brought it up. you haven't won a trophy for what 7 years now? you don't have much right to say anything


----------



## Gunner14

King Kenny said:


> don't see how we're doing that. pretty certain gunner brought it up. you haven't won a trophy for what 7 years now? you don't have much right to say anything


I didn't bring up trophies i brought up that your a shit scummy club. Rush said what do we have to cling to we've got alot more recent to cling to than you. And then we established your shit club shouldn't be in existence because any day you play is a disrespectful to the dead.


----------



## Destiny

@Gunner: champions league? Seriously? When you win 5, then you can compare. It's great being in Champions League and that's what every club wants. However, there's no point in being in Champions League if you're hopeless in it. Most people remember the Champions league winners, not losers.


----------



## Rush

D'Angelo said:


> Any Liverpool fan mocking Arsenal's success... Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come back when we've won anything? 13 leagues, and we'll overtake you just like United did.
> 
> Love how Liverpool's mighty Carling Cup victory seemingly gives them the right to start mocking other clubs again with their grand trophy haul. REMINDER: It was the Carling Cup. When was the last time you won the league?


I was mocking Gunner's insistance that we only have the anniversary of Hillsbrough to cling to (which is deplorable to begin with). 



Gunner14 said:


> Never a truer statement made on this forum. Unless you think this
> 
> 
> is one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> Also how many April 15h match days have there been not many. End of the day no1 gives a shit you're a shit club who's only relevance to the world is this season you've kicked up a fuss about a date that is meaningless. If i was in charge of the F.A you'd be playing on the 15th.
> 
> 
> 
> its not about winning it. Its about being in it. you ain't we are. simples. We're not a club who aims to win trophies. our aim is 'to ensure a strong bond between club and fans' So what do we need win trophies for we got 60,000 retards who pay more money than the average scouser earns in his life for a season ticket. #success.


i'd still like to give Rosicky a kick.

You clearly give a shit if it aggrieves you so much that we're not playing on the date :lmao

you want to be in a competition but not win it? Arsene's got a great fan with you. Striving for elite mediocrity you are chief.


----------



## CGS

Lol At the Liverpool Vs Arsenal trophy argument. As if both of us have done anything worthwhile recently to get really high and mighty over. Pointless argument tbh. Somewhere the Man U fans are laughing at both of us. 

Anyway as for the original argument if Liverpool choose to remember the fans in that way then whats the issue? Like Rush said it's not something news it's been happening for the better part of the last 2 decades. It's not like we went "Nahh fuck Sunday we want saturday". There's a reason behind it and the FA seems to find it reasonable enough. Plus what difference does it make to Chelsea? Zero.


----------



## Word

Destiny said:


> @Gunner: champions league? Seriously? When you win 5, then you can compare. It's great being in Champions League and that's what every club wants. *However, there's no point in being in Champions League if you're hopeless in it. Most people remember the Champions league winners, not losers*.


Most Liverpool fans would want to be in the Champions League every single year regardless if they were hopeless, you never know what will happen. You couldn't honestly say United would fail in the group stages and Chelsea would be in a semi final against Barca.


----------



## Rush

Word said:


> Most Liverpool fans would want to be in the Champions League every single year regardless if they were hopeless, you never know what will happen. You couldn't honestly say United would fail in the group stages and Chelsea would be in a semi final against Barca.


he said hopeless in it, not hopeless as a team


----------



## Word

But then that's like saying, it's okay sitting in 8th spot, we don't want 4th, were hopeless in it. Surely the passionate Liverpool fans would take 4th regardless of them being hopeless.

I might be totally missing the point here though guys.


----------



## Magsimus

All this trophy talk is making me feel nauseous.

:argh:


----------



## #dealwithit

Gunners14 is a mad man. You guys would do well to make take his bait. You just embarrass yourselves when you do.

Seriously lolling at ghosts at the fucking game? wat? I think it's fair enough that Liverpool don't play on the 15th btw. Liverpool are still a shit club and their fans have a victim complex. But given the tragedy of Hillsborough I think it's fair enough that the memory of the 96 that died comes before football.


----------



## Rush

Word said:


> But then that's like saying, it's okay sitting in 8th spot, we don't want 4th, were hopeless in it. Surely the passionate Liverpool fans would take 4th regardless of them being hopeless.
> 
> I might be totally missing the point here though guys.


Nah, its definitely not okay finishing mid table but finishing 4th and not doing anything in the CL and being delighted with that is also not fine. So right no, yes i'd kill to finish 4th and next season that is where we have to be around. If its 10 years from now and we're still only battling for a CL spot i'd be pretty disappointed.

For me, i can handle not being in the CL, i can even handle a season or two of mid table. BUT, we have to be building towards something. Spending 100 mil on trash and sliding into mediocrity is pathetic.


----------



## Word

Liverpool aren't too far off top 4. I'm not sure who they can or will bring in this summer tbh, if you wanted a top name player City will probably offer £10mil more and an extra £50k week. What's most annoying with Liverpool is their ability top beat the top 4 home and away but fall short to mid table/lower half teams, and that's been their downfall for a few years. If they can get over that, they should be alright next season.


----------



## Rush

Thats something that pisses me off. If we could play United, Arsenal, City and Chelsea week in week out we'd do better than if we played trash like Wigan, Blackburn and Sunderland Newcastle (hai mags)


----------



## Magsimus

:troll hai

Haha was that for saying I hate Liverpool? Probably shouldn't actually, since you keep giving us large amounts of money for used junk.

Hutz


----------



## Rush

Nah, you were just a team we lost to recently so it was fresh in my mind :suarez2


----------



## Razor King

Liverpool and Arsenal fans arguing about trophies? :blatter


----------



## Samoon

Rush said:


> Nah, you were just a team we lost to recently so it was fresh in my mind :suarez2


But you also beat them.


----------



## Von Doom

The beard is blue


----------



## Magsimus

Rush said:


> Nah, you were just a team we lost to recently so it was fresh in my mind :suarez2


In that case there'll be a lot of teams fresh in your mind :torres



Samoon said:


> But you also beat them.


:kobe



EFC Bronco said:


> The beard is blue


Class. Good luck for the game, about time Everton actually performed against Liverpool. I've also got a bet on EFC to win so don't fail me.

Enjoy :cool2


----------



## Von Doom

Thanks a lot Mag! Getting picked up in about 2 hours to stay in Watford, apparently the hotel is absolutely full of blues, gonna be rocking, will have no voice left for the match!


----------



## Gunner14

Destiny said:


> @Gunner: champions league? Seriously? When you win 5, then you can compare. It's great being in Champions League and that's what every club wants. However, there's no point in being in Champions League if you're hopeless in it. Most people remember the Champions league winners, not losers.


but the club remembers the bank balance not the matches. And you haven't won 5 champions leagues you've won 1.

you won 4 european cups when it was easier to win because you played less games and half were against piss poor sides like the champions of san marino

but more of a point. Again more being added to the fact that Liverpool should not be a football club. !stly you cant play on any day when someone died and now you can't be in a competition unless you can win it so GTFO out the premiership because you've never even come close.



Rush said:


> I was mocking Gunner's insistance that we only have the anniversary of Hillsbrough to cling to (which is deplorable to begin with).
> 
> i'd still like to give Rosicky a kick.
> 
> You clearly give a shit if it aggrieves you so much that we're not playing on the date :lmao
> 
> you want to be in a competition but not win it? Arsene's got a great fan with you. Striving for elite mediocrity you are chief.


I give a shit that a piece of shit club decided when and when it doesn't play. Its pathetic. but thats Liverpool all over.

My club doesnt want to win anything. Its a business ran like a business not a sportsteam. Pretty sad really that business only interested in money finishes above you so consistantly dont you think.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Lol At the Liverpool Vs Arsenal trophy argument. As if both of us have done anything worthwhile recently to get really high and mighty over. Pointless argument tbh. Somewhere the Man U fans are laughing at both of us.
> 
> Anyway as for the original argument if Liverpool choose to remember the fans in that way then whats the issue? Like Rush said it's not something news it's been happening for the better part of the last 2 decades. It's not like we went "Nahh fuck Sunday we want saturday". There's a reason behind it and the FA seems to find it reasonable enough. Plus what difference does it make to Chelsea? Zero.


Don't give a shit if this is the 1st time the 300th time. no piece of shit club decides when it does and doesn't play. its pathetic.


----------



## Von Doom

Gunner14 said:


> Don't give a shit if this is the 1st time the 300th time. no piece of shit club decides when it does and doesn't play. its pathetic.


If there was a problem Everton would have objected to it. Seeing as we're respectful of the 96 who died, we didn't object to it, and so it happens tomorrow like they asked. What problem is it of yours anyway? You didn't even make the quarter finals.

:wenger:darren


----------



## Gunner14

EFC Bronco said:


> If there was a problem Everton would have objected to it. Seeing as we're respectful of the 96 who died, we didn't object to it, and so it happens tomorrow like they asked. What problem is it of yours anyway? You didn't even make the quarter finals.
> 
> :wenger:darren


Scouser baiting is a great hobby of mine. Its fun making scousers cry.

Again how does not playing on the 15th show any respect to a dead person? And why not honour every single person who ever dies ever.

Man Utd play on munich day, Bradford play on the fire (Eric McManus Bradfords goalkeeper that day is even a personal friend of mine). So what makes this so different. nothing its just a shit club being a bunch of pathetic pieces of shit.


----------



## Von Doom

The fact that they have a memorial service planned at Anfield? Not gonna be very good if most of the fans/all of the players/Dogleash et all are down in London...


----------



## Gunner14

EFC Bronco said:


> The fact that they have a memorial service planned at Anfield? Not gonna be very good if most of the fans/all of the players/Dogleash et all are down in London...


and?? no-one cares its like when a celeb dies you get all the even more pathetic people who claim to give a shit when really they just want attention. 

just like Arsenals cups runs its pathetic.


----------



## Rush

No what is pathetic is your sudden hatrid of our club. Quite laughable and very entertaining. Keep it up Gunner, i need some amusement the rest of the season.


----------



## Gunner14

Rush said:


> No what is pathetic is your sudden hatrid of our club. Quite laughable and very entertaining. Keep it up Gunner, i need some amusement the rest of the season.


You mean lolerpools 1st 11 doesn't have enough jokes in it for you?


----------



## CGS

What exactly is the Issue Gunner? If they want to remember them in that way and The FA, Spurs, Everton & Chelsea are all fine with it what is the problem? Liverpool requested to keep that day as they wanted to do a memorial instead because THAT is how THEY want to remember the fans that died. No one forced anyone into agreeing with it. If everyone disagreed then I'm sure we would have just got on and played the match. 

Stop talking about it like we just bullied everyone into doing things our way simply for the sake of it. Frankly I would expect Stringer or Banannas talking like this simply because they seem to hate Pool more and never miss an oppertunity to have a go at Pool.


----------



## Von Doom

If 96 Arsenal fans were crushed you'd have something to say. Knowing someone who lost a relative at Hillsborough, I no longer choose to bother with anything you say. Don't feed the troll and all that. Cunt.


----------



## Rush

EFC Bronco said:


> *If 96 Arsenal fans were crushed you'd have something to say.* Knowing someone who lost a relative at Hillsborough, I no longer choose to bother with anything you say. Don't feed the troll and all that. Cunt.


of course he would. 

Anyway, should be a good game. I'm seriously contemplating leaving the farewell party i'm going to be at early to catch the game. Would be a dick move as she's going to be away for a year or so :downing


----------



## Gunner14

EFC Bronco said:


> If 96 Arsenal fans were crushed you'd have something to say. Knowing someone who lost a relative at Hillsborough, I no longer choose to bother with anything you say. Don't feed the troll and all that. Cunt.


Family is different. they can mourn all they want the dead people had an effect on their life.

Whats pathetic is all the pieces of shit who go and 'pretend' they give a shit about it. I hate fakeness. Like i said in the post the comment you chose to ignore probably because effect of the blue dye for your beard has affected your brain is when you don't know someone unles you are faking it it is impossible to feel any form of emotion towards them. Like when Whitney Housten died and people pretend they cared and pretended to cry about it OMG my life is over someone ive never met never spoke to has died woe is me how will i ever carry on.

Losing a family member is different as this isnt fake but as inbred as it is everyone at the memorial bollocks tomorrow isnt a family member. Everyone who isnt related of a friend is faker and i hate fakeness.


----------



## Von Doom

Hoping it's a fair game anyway, Howard Webb singing YNWA puts some doubt in my mind :side:

My arse is really twitching now though, biggest game of my life by a mile


----------



## Rush

Hoping the refs have got all the blunders out of their system. I can take getting beaten, hate it when there is shit calls involved. Although we're down to our 3rd string keeper, you guys should have an absolute field day.


----------



## #dealwithit

I literally just shaved off an equally rubbish looking beard as EFC's. The only difference is mine was red :cool2


----------



## reDREDD

I'd like to hear what Joel has to say on this, seeing as, you know, we're the ones getting buttfucked on this issue


----------



## Von Doom

Bananas said:


> I literally just shaved off an equally rubbish looking beard as EFC's. The only difference is mine was red :cool2


*Cries*

*Shaves it off*


----------



## Bullseye

It doesn't matter when we play Spurs, one day isn't going to mean shit when we're getting fisted by Barca.


----------



## Von Doom

Rush said:


> Hoping the refs have got all the blunders out of their system. I can take getting beaten, hate it when there is shit calls involved. Although we're down to our 3rd string keeper, you guys should have an absolute field day.


I hear ya fella. Hoping that :darren will continue his winning form for us, him being in the side makes Fellaini so much better. He and Jelavic are our key players tomorrow for me.


----------



## Kiz

2 pointless clubs arguing = this :torres


----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> I'd like to hear what Joel has to say on this, seeing as, you know, we're the ones getting buttfucked on this issue


It annoyed me at first, but I'm hoping that we rest Mata, Ramires, Terry, Cole, Drogba and Sturridge, so it doesn't become an issue. Play Meireles and the like.

I don't blame Liverpool. It's more the FA/TV. Friday is free... Why not have the game today? And the most ridiculous thing about the Sunday game is that it's one at 6:00. Like WTF? This isn't La Liga.



sXe_Maverick said:


> It doesn't matter when we play Spurs, one day isn't going to mean shit when we're getting fisted by Barca.


We're not going to get fisted at home, man. Not in a scoreline way anyway.


----------



## Magsimus

Hoping for an Everton/Chelsea final. Liverpool vs Spurs would be hard to take.

Though Liverpool winning tomorrow would guarantee European football, which would be incredible for us so... :hmm:


----------



## Irish Jet

I think the issue here is that Liverpool's tradition is simply inconvenient for other teams, there are other ways to mourn and even celebrate the lives of the 96, and I think Liverpool should be allowed to do what they please in that regard as long as it doesn't interfere with other clubs. This current set up does, and it's pretty ridiculous if you ask me that Chelsea should have their future hindered by another clubs past, as sensitive an issue as it may be.

I really would find it interesting if Mourinho was manager during all of this, the guy who obsessed over the fixtue list anyways.


----------



## Nige™

Chain Gang solider said:


> What exactly is the Issue Gunner? If they want to remember them in that way and *The FA, Spurs, Everton & Chelsea are all fine with it what is the problem?* Liverpool requested to keep that day as they wanted to do a memorial instead because THAT is how THEY want to remember the fans that died. No one forced anyone into agreeing with it. If everyone disagreed then I'm sure we would have just got on and played the match.
> 
> Stop talking about it like we just bullied everyone into doing things our way simply for the sake of it. Frankly I would expect Stringer or Banannas talking like this simply because they seem to hate Pool more and never miss an oppertunity to have a go at Pool.


Chelsea aren't happy with it though. When their game was announced for Sunday evening they made it perfectly clear that they weren't happy with the time between that game and the Barcelona tie. Regardless of the situation, it is incredibly tough on Chelsea that this has happened ahead of a massive Champions League semi final. It will make it tougher for them, and yes they are massive underdogs, playing Sunday evening isn't helpful.

That really isn't Liverpool's concern though, and the fact that broadcasters control the game is particularly annoying. I don't see why ITV couldn't have had an early evening kick off before the all important yet shit Britain's Got Talent or an early afternoon start.


----------



## Gunner14

Chain Gang solider said:


> What exactly is the Issue Gunner? If they want to remember them in that way and The FA, Spurs, Everton & Chelsea are all fine with it what is the problem? Liverpool requested to keep that day as they wanted to do a memorial instead because THAT is how THEY want to remember the fans that died. No one forced anyone into agreeing with it. If everyone disagreed then I'm sure we would have just got on and played the match.
> 
> Stop talking about it like we just bullied everyone into doing things our way simply for the sake of it. Frankly I would expect Stringer or Banannas talking like this simply because they seem to hate Pool more and never miss an oppertunity to have a go at Pool.


1) Chelsea aren't fine with it. They WANTED to play saturday.
2) the issue is i despise fake people who pretend they care.


----------



## Razor King

To be fair, it should have been a Friday match for Chelsea. It's really harsh and the FA Cup should be facilitating the sole CL survivor from the EPL of the season.

Chelsea fans, do you want to rest the majority of the team for Barcelona; or, would you prefer going for the FA Cup since it's more realistic?


----------



## united_07

Its the second leg of the FAYC semi final in 30 mins time, between united and chelsea, just seen the teams, united are still missing one of their most promising players in januzaj, looking forward to seeing Daehli and barmby playing though



> Sutherland, Grimshaw, Blackett, Ioannou, McCullough, Pearson, Barmby, Rothwell, Byrne, Dæhli, Van Velzen
> Hendrie, Jacob, Wilson, Ekangamene, Rudge


----------



## Rush

Gunner your hate of Liverpool is the fakest thing in the thread you bender. Take a chill pill or go out and beg for a root from some ganga. You need to calm down :downing


----------



## Cliffy

is that barmby kid related to nick ?


----------



## Silent Alarm

A Gibson or Neville winner tomorrow, please. Asking for a lot though, Everton usually go to pieces when they play Liverpool.

Oh yeah, hopefully Norwich bust their arses against City tomorrow like they did against us.


----------



## EGame

Apparently Anderson was caught DUI on his birthday. 

At least he can get media attention now because his fooballing skills sure weren't cutting it. :busquets


----------



## united_07

Cliffy Byro said:


> is that barmby kid related to nick ?


yeah its his son, probably why united have sent a few players out on loan to hull as well


----------



## Irish Jet

Farewell Anderson, we hardly knew thee.

United have started well, some nice efforts. Daehli looks so silky on the ball.


----------



## CGS

Nige™ said:


> Chelsea aren't happy with it though. When their game was announced for Sunday evening they made it perfectly clear that they weren't happy with the time between that game and the Barcelona tie. Regardless of the situation, it is incredibly tough on Chelsea that this has happened ahead of a massive Champions League semi final. It will make it tougher for them, and yes they are massive underdogs, playing Sunday evening isn't helpful.
> 
> That really isn't Liverpool's concern though, and the fact that broadcasters control the game is particularly annoying. I don't see why ITV couldn't have had an early evening kick off before the all important yet shit Britain's Got Talent or an early afternoon start.


Didn't realise Chelsea had an issue with it. Fair enough on that point then. 

Agreed that they could have just put both matches on early Saturday though. Especially since they are apparently moving BGT to a later time anyway. Could have easily fit it in around 4pm or so. Even a fixture tonight would have probably suited all parties but I guess they didn't wanna fuck around with Friday prime time TV.


----------



## Joel

Razor King said:


> To be fair, it should have been a Friday match for Chelsea. It's really harsh and the FA Cup should be facilitating the sole CL survivor from the EPL of the season.
> 
> Chelsea fans, do you want to rest the majority of the team for Barcelona; or, would you prefer going for the FA Cup since it's more realistic?


We most likely won't be playing CL football next season, so I want us to give it a real go. It also means it is probably the last tie this group of players will play in the CL together. So yes, I want the key players rested so that we can give it a real go in the CL.

Don't care for the FA Cup. We've won 3 of the last 5, so meh.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Didn't realise Chelsea had an issue with it. Fair enough on that point then.
> 
> Agreed that they could have just put both matches on early Saturday though. Especially since they are apparently moving BGT to a later time anyway. Could have easily fit it in around 4pm or so. Even a fixture tonight would have probably suited all parties but I guess they didn't wanna fuck around with Friday prime time TV.


Yeah, they could have easily has both games on Saturday. But the FA seem to want to screw us or something.

Like I said, I don't blame Liverpool. It's not like this is something they just started doing, they've been doing it since the incident occurred.

Ok, that's enough defending Liverpool... It sickens me. C'mon Everton!


----------



## reDREDD

I think we can just agree the FA are cunts

I mean for fucks sake, we're England's last stand in Europe, we're representing THEM, when we play, we're showing what makes ENGLAND as champions


----------



## united_07

According to the papers tomorrow Portuguese police are investigating the Bebe transfer for corruption, not surprised always thought there was something dodgy with that deal


----------



## CGS

redeadening said:


> I think we can just agree the FA are cunts
> 
> I mean for fucks sake, we're England's last stand in Europe, we're representing THEM, when we play, we're showing what makes ENGLAND as champions


Let's track back a second and just remind ourselves whose running the FA











Frankly if his team can't win it why should any other English team take the honour? Not to mention Barca has made England look like bitches in the last few years. HE wants to be the man to take them down first and makes sure he gets all the praise. It all adds up tbh.


----------



## Humph

http://www.goonersworld.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21858#p683991

Fuck


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Interesting stat from Jonathan Wilson, Lucas Leiva has the most tackles this season for Liverpool despite being injured all this time.


----------



## Kiz

fapfapfap at the passing for the 4th goal

plus we won the al ain junior championship by beating nextgen winners inter 2-0.

City U17 4-2 UAE
City U17 2-1 Valencia
City U17 2-1 Al Ain
City U17 2-0 Inter


----------



## Razor King

Letlive said:


> http://www.goonersworld.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21858#p683991
> 
> Fuck


Who's the guy? City executive?

I wouldn't get too paranoid seeing that. It could be baseless and secondly, even if van Persie leaves, we will be fine. Yes, it dampens our title challenge, but he is still under contract with us. I'd rather if we kept him this season and allowed him out on free transfer in 2013.


Edit:

I hope I'm wrong, but I think Norwich will get a point off City today.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Fingers crossed for Norwich making City drop some points today. Norwich have been great at home and we found it difficult there and just managed to secure 3 points courtesy of Giggs. City will be motivated for this game though after we dropped points to Wigan and the momentum is with them, however, they have been poor away so I'm hoping that abysmal form continues.


----------



## united_07

liverpool team to play everton



> jones johnson carragher skrtl agger spearing henderson downing gerrard suarez carroll


----------



## Kazz

http://www.themag.co.uk/the-mag-wir...verpool-v-everton-will-affect-nufc-in-europe/

Carroll hat trick!


----------



## Kenny

newcastle will finish 4th anyway :side:


----------



## Magsimus

united_07 said:


> liverpool team to play everton


Really? Having fun there Jose? :troll



King Kenny said:


> newcastle will finish 4th anyway :side:


:agree:

Tbh I'd rather get in by our own accord, 6th would sort of feel like limping home with a gift (though there would be no complaints whatsoever).


----------



## Irish Jet

Wonder if Dalglish will storm out of this one.


----------



## Kenny

is quite a strange team selection. enrique has been pretty bad lately (dont blame him though, hes played nearly every game this season)

would have liked to have seen bellamy and maxi start though


----------



## Magsimus

King Kenny said:


> is quite a strange team selection. enrique has been pretty bad lately (dont blame him though, hes played nearly every game this season)
> 
> would have liked to have seen bellamy and maxi start though


He's conceded less goals than Jones, put him between the sticks. He was rather poor at the end of last season, but I believe that was due to wanting to leave/not giving a shit. 

'The best signing' sitting out the biggest game of the season so far :


----------



## mcfc_44

King Kenny said:


> is quite a strange team selection. enrique has been pretty bad lately (dont blame him though, hes played nearly every game this season)
> 
> would have liked to have seen bellamy and maxi start though



CMON EVERTON... although hate both sets of bin dippers:gun:


----------



## Irish Jet

So Liverpool play all their signings, except the good ones and rest all those who played on Tuesday, except the shit ones.

I fancy Everton's chances.


----------



## Kiz

> Hart, Zabaleta, Kompany (C), Lescott, Clichy, De Jong, Barry, Silva, Nasri, Aguero, Tevez


first time we've played the same start xi for 2 games in a row for a very long time i believe.

wait, forgot micah started last game. scratch that then 8*D


----------



## steamed hams

CarraHOOF


----------



## Kenny

carra to get the winner. :side:


----------



## Irish Jet

I thought Henderson had found his calling at right back?


----------



## united_07

I would have laughed if dalglish would have tried to walk out of the pre-match interview with his daughter there, like he has been doing recently


----------



## EGame

Really hope Everton win this.


----------



## Gunner14

Razor King said:


> Who's the guy? City executive?
> 
> I wouldn't get too paranoid seeing that. It could be baseless and secondly, even if van Persie leaves, we will be fine. Yes, it dampens our title challenge, but he is still under contract with us. I'd rather if we kept him this season and allowed him out on free transfer in 2013.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I hope I'm wrong, but I think Norwich will get a point off City today.


Heard everything about that pic from its his milkman to his dad. He's entitled to listen to offers i wouldnt blame him if he wanted to leave he probably heard Wengers press conference on how if we finish strong we dont need to strengthen and was straight on phone to Darren Dein to find him a way out.


----------



## CGS

Webb the ref?

Congrats Everton!


----------



## Irish Jet

Webb getting stuck in early.


----------



## haribo

Razor King said:


> I hope I'm wrong, but I think Norwich will get a point off City today.


I hope you're wrong too. I hope they get all 3 :mcbain


----------



## Irish Jet

*LET'S BE 'AVING YOU*


----------



## Kazz

Dat defence!


----------



## EGame

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

:lol :lol :lol CARRA.


----------



## CGS

What the fuck was that?


----------



## ßen1

:Cisse

3 quid on Everton win and Jelavic to score.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

goaaaalaso for City.


----------



## Kazz

Hearing Tevez has scored a belter against Norwich.


----------



## Kiz

absolute stunner, but ruddy fucked it up bad.


----------



## D'Angelo

It was a good strike, but an absolute horror from the perspective of Ruddy. No matter how powerful, getting beat at your near post is unacceptable. Should have saved that with relative ease. LOLCARRAGHAAAA.


----------



## EGame

Holy shit that goal by Aguero


----------



## Seb

That was a GOAT goal, almost a mirror image of the goal Messi scored against Getafe a few days ago. Can't say enough about Kun, probably the best player in the PL.


----------



## D'Angelo




----------



## ßen1

Suarez :lmao

SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR


----------



## CGS

Just saw KUNS goal. Amazing stuff


----------



## EGame

lmao Carroll


----------



## Magsimus

I'd have scored that Carroll, you dick.


----------



## ßen1

CARROLL


----------



## CGS

Ugh


----------



## steamed hams

Have to feel sorry for Downing, perfect cross with his weaker foot to Carroll and big time fail by Carroll. A dustbin would have done better on the end of that.


----------



## D'Angelo

HAMS's sig is perhaps the best in existence. Only thing that could have made it better was it hitting the corner flag then going out for a throw in.


----------



## Seb

Messi






Aguero






All in one week :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

Aguero isn't even the best Argentine striker on his team, let alone the best striker in the PL.


----------



## D'Angelo

Messi's finish better. Had to skip around a player before placing it. Aguero great finish because of the bounce on the ball. Two fantastic goals.

Kun > Tevez Better at pretty much everything. RvP better than both, don't even have to think about it.


----------



## Magsimus

:lol :lol :lol Distin, equally as ridiculous.


----------



## EGame

Beyond terrible from Distin. Oh my god, too awful.


----------



## CGS

:suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1


----------



## ßen1

Fucking Distin.


----------



## steamed hams

:suarez1


----------



## Magsimus

Why no entrance music for Seamus?






Don't really care who wins now.


----------



## Irish Jet

D'Angelo said:


> Messi's finish better. Had to skip around a player before placing it. Aguero great finish because of the bounce on the ball. Two fantastic goals.
> 
> Kun > Tevez Better at pretty much everything. RvP better than both, don't even have to think about it.


I don't agree Kun's better at all, an I pretty much couldn't hate Tevez anymore than I do.


----------



## Seb

Kun is a long way better than Tevez. Better passer, dribbler, and sets up and scores more goals. He's also young, fast, hard-working and has a better attitude, his market value is probably double that of Tevez.

Fair enough calling RVP the best as he's been the best player in 2011-12 for sure, but I still rate Aguero and Rooney as the best players in the PL.


----------



## steamed hams

Welp, Norwich have got one back. :shocked:


----------



## Joel

D'Angelo said:


> Messi's finish better. Had to skip around a player before placing it. Aguero great finish because of the bounce on the ball. Two fantastic goals.
> 
> Kun > Tevez Better at pretty much everything. RvP better than both, don't even have to think about it.


Kun is only 23 and there isn't that much of a big difference between him and RvP. In a few years he will surpass what RvP is right now by far.


----------



## Irish Jet

D'Angelo said:


> Messi's finish better. Had to skip around a player before placing it. Aguero great finish because of the bounce on the ball. Two fantastic goals.
> 
> Kun > Tevez Better at pretty much everything. RvP better than both, don't even have to think about it.





Seb said:


> Kun is a long way better than Tevez. Better passer, dribbler, and sets up and scores more goals. He's also young, fast, hard-working and has a better attitude, his market value is probably double that of Tevez.
> 
> Fair enough calling RVP the best as he's been the best player in 2011-12 for sure, but I still rate Aguero and Rooney as the best players in the PL.


Right now, considering Tevez is just back Aguero is obviously better, but taking away the off field stuff, with both at their best I'd take Tevez. Aguero will be better, but his decision making still baffles me at times, he often dribbles accross the edge of the box and is very complacent to either pass or shoot. Tevez works about as hard as any player I've seen too.


----------



## Magsimus

How many chances does Carroll want?

:lol


----------



## EGame

What a joke.


----------



## ßen1

He should have about 4 by now, but it had to be Carroll.


----------



## Irish Jet

Pathetic goalkeeping.

Nightmare day.


----------



## CGS

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

You can't write this shit


----------



## God™

Lovely goal from Aguero.


----------



## ßen1

Aguero with another cracker. Missed the 3rd cos I blinked.


----------



## EGame

Tevez nad Aguero are on fucking god mode today holy shit.


----------



## Magsimus

Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> You can't write this shit


Andy Carroll secures European football for Newcastle. 

You really can't write this :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

It was a ridiculous decision from Howard Webb (no surprises there) not to book Coleman for the foul/freekick that lead to the goal.


----------



## Medo

*Aguero (Y)*


----------



## Cliffy

villa are gunna get something tomorrow i just know it.


----------



## BANKSY

Andy Carrol making a late surge for the England team.


----------



## Destiny

Carrrrrrrrooooool. Unlucky Everton. Bring on the final!!


----------



## Cliffy

we're gunna get pool/chelsea in the final.

what a spectacle.


----------



## united_07

Medo said:


> *Aguero (Y)*



fpalm


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

Tevez is a world class player, could've helped City a lot if he was playing during the past few months.


----------



## Magsimus

Agent Carroll toast of the Toon tonight?

Well I never...


----------



## Henry Hill

well good luck Messi keeping your place in the Argentina team. Best in the world and Aguero are superb together. 

Out of shape, not played for months and scores four goals in his first 2 starts back. What a player.


----------



## Humph

liverpool won't beat tottenham or chelsea, don't think everton would of either


----------



## EGame

6-1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH LAWD


----------



## Foreshadowed

Urgh, Liverpool win. My step-dad won't be happy (being an Everton fan) and Norwich bend over for City. My birthday is tomorrow, not a great start.

United will still maintain 3 points tomorrow though.


----------



## Seb

Messi also got a hat-trick last time he played with Aguero 8*D

Tevez was superb but MotM is still Kun, scored 2 incredible goals, unlucky not to get a hat-trick after he hit the post, and his switch of play for the 6th goal was absolutely brilliant. Shame it's taken this long to see these two playing so well together in combination.


----------



## Lawls

united will choke against villa.


----------



## Henry Hill

D'Angelo said:


> Messi's finish better. Had to skip around a player before placing it. Aguero great finish because of the bounce on the ball. Two fantastic goals.
> 
> Kun > Tevez Better at pretty much everything. RvP better than both, don't even have to think about it.


----------



## Cliffy

definitely ^^^^^.


weimann will probably bag another goal.


----------



## T-C

Carroll was hilariously bad, but good on him for getting the winner.

Medo seems a div.


----------



## D'Angelo

Joel said:


> Kun is only 23 and there isn't that much of a big difference between him and RvP. In a few years he will surpass what RvP is right now by far.


I've never said Aguero won't surpass RvP, he will, but come on, you can't undermine what RvP has done this season. He has been the best player of 2012, scoring goals for fun, setting up others, being involved in almost all of our goals somehow in a team that is not as good as City's. I'm not saying what Aguero has done hasn't been impressive, because it has and I'm fairly sure he's in my ToTY but it is slightly easier for him when he's backed up by an embarassing number of world class talented players. RvP is probably the best striker in the world right now (if you can call him that, he's basically been an attacking midfielder for most of the season who plays deep but always pops up in the right areas), so it depends what you mean by 'by far'. If Aguero has a better season than RvP has, he'll take all of the English based awards easily, RvP has probably had one of the best individual seasons of any player in the PL ever.

HILL, how is that bullshit? You're an unbelievably big Tevez fanboy. Best thing about his performance (which was great) was his total 'FUCK YOU' celebration to all City fans who abused him. Funny shit.


----------



## Medo

united_07 said:


> fpalm


*What ? *


----------



## Joel

Seb said:


> Messi also got a hat-trick last time he played with Aguero 8*D
> 
> Tevez was superb but MotM is still Kun, scored 2 incredible goals, unlucky not to get a hat-trick after he hit the post, and his switch of play for the 6th goal was absolutely brilliant. Shame it's taken this long to see these two playing so well together in combination.


When a man has to play golf, he has to play golf.

Spurs vs Liverpool is a vomit inducing final. I will probably skip that.


----------



## united_07

thought it was funny that the city fans loved tevez's golf celebration


----------



## Henry Hill

> HILL, how is that bullshit? You're an unbelievably big fanboy. Best thing about his performance (which was great) was his total 'FUCK YOU' celebration to all City fans who abused him. Funny shit.



There's not much between Tevez and Aguero when both at their best but to say that Aguero is better than Tevez in every department is beyond ludicrous. 

Tevez has superior workrate, has a more intricate and deft short pass (which is ideal when linking up with guys like Nasri and Silva) and is more giving although Aguero is far from a selfish player. 

Aguero has better touch and a better eye for goal. 

They are both world class talents and rungs above both Balotelli and Djeko.


----------



## Cliffy

Arry's boys will choke.

Chelsea have been winning F.A cups for fun in recent years and i don't see it changing anytime soon so i fancy them to beat pool in the final.


----------



## steamed hams

D'Angelo said:


> Best thing about his performance (which was great) was his total 'FUCK YOU' celebration to all City fans who abused him. Funny shit.


You're so bitter :lol

I haven't seen the celebration myself so can't comment. :wenger


----------



## Magsimus

Joel said:


> When a man has to play golf, he has to play golf.
> 
> Spurs vs Liverpool is a vomit inducing final. I will probably skip that.


Please win 

Just to see Torres score the winner vs Pool in the final. :torres


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> When a man has to play golf, he has to play golf.
> 
> Spurs vs Liverpool is a vomit inducing final. I will probably skip that.


Im convinced its set up for us to face you now.


----------



## Seb

Summerbee is such a muppet, defending Tevez like he's his son and saying he doesn't care about the last 6 months after being the first to say he was a disgrace to the shirt and should never pull on a City shirt again.

Tevez saying "I man of match?", grabbing the champagne and literally diving underneath the interviewer to get away whilst he tried to ask him questions was epic.


----------



## steamed hams

Medo said:


> *What ? *


Basically a Man Utd fan celebrating an Aguero Man City goal reeks of band-wagoner. 8*D


----------



## Foreshadowed

Summerbee is such a tool. I hope someone pisses on his face. Idiot.


----------



## Joel

Mr. Law said:


> united will choke against villa.


United may get complacent, but they most certainly don't choke.



D'Angelo said:


> I've never said Aguero won't surpass RvP, he will, but come on, you can't undermine what RvP has done this season. He has been the best player of 2012, scoring goals for fun, setting up others, being involved in almost all of our goals somehow in a team that is not as good as City's. I'm not saying what Aguero has done hasn't been impressive, because it has and I'm fairly sure he's in my ToTY but it is slightly easier for him when he's backed up by an embarassing number of world class talented players. RvP is probably the best striker in the world right now (if you can call him that, he's basically been an attacking midfielder for most of the season who plays deep but always pops up in the right areas), so it depends what you mean by 'by far'. If Aguero has a better season than RvP has, he'll take all of the English based awards easily, RvP has probably had one of the best individual seasons of any player in the PL ever.


Look at Aguero's season... Came to this country at 22 years of age, probably didn't know a word of English, but didn't need any time to settle down straight away. This is the first time he has been at a club looking for a title and much more, he had a massive price tag on his shoulders and he is seen as _the_ man at City.

Does it faze? Not for one second. I don't care how much great talent surrounds him, as he was a killer at Atletico.

I'm not taking anything away from RvP. Throughout the whole season I have said how amazing he is and how I wish we could have a striker like him. But it has taken him a long time to have this monster season. You can talk about injuries and what not, but a fact is a fact.

Aguero is a truly special talent. He has more natural talent than van Persie, he is hardworking and his mentality can not be questioned. Everything is in place for him.

And I will for ever be pissed we never got him when he was more or less begging us to come for him.


----------



## Henry Hill

By the way Snowman, when I said that Messi would be lucky to keep his place in the Argentina team I was parodying all the Ronaldo fanboys who act as if he's Maradona when he scores tons of goals against bum Spanish teams. Five hattricks against teams like Norwich is not worth one winner against a team like Man Utd. 

But Tevez will get the winner in that game anyway there anyway so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Irish Jet

Why would Chelsea want Aguero?

:torres


----------



## EGame

:lmao saying United will choke against Villa is like saying Real Madrid would choke against Athletico. 

There is NO way United is walking away without 3 points tomorrow.


----------



## Kiz

wasnt there no way they were walking away without 3 points against wigan too?


----------



## Kenny

HESKEYTIME tomorrow.


----------



## Magsimus

GYLFI. 

:kean


----------



## EGame

Mr. Snrub said:


> wasnt there no way they were walking away without 3 points against wigan too?


Nah that went away once Scholes wasn't on the team sheet, United's midfield doesn't exist without the guy and it definitely shows. 

It would be the most shocking result of the season if Villa get anything against United imo.


----------



## Kiz

:lmao at scholes being the difference between a win and a loss against WIGAN.

WIGAN. cmon now.


----------



## Example

EGame said:


> Nah that went away once Scholes wasn't on the team sheet, United's midfield doesn't exist without the guy and it definitely shows.
> 
> It would be the most shocking result of the season if Villa get anything against United imo.


Even more than Wigan beating United?

We will win tomorrow. It is worrying how important Scholes is for United though. I don't think we have lost since his return, might be wrong there.

Everyone had a below par performance at Wigan. It was just one of those games where nothing goes to plan.


----------



## Magsimus

:kean getting buried.

2-0. Luckily QPR also behind.


----------



## EGame

Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao at scholes being the difference between a win and a loss against WIGAN.
> 
> WIGAN. cmon now.


Lol I definitely think it would have been a different result if Scholes had played, maybe it's not an excuse to lose to Wigan but you cannot doubt that the guy has been United's most important player this season. The other two being Valencia and Rooney.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Even if Scholes was available against Wigan, I still think we'd have lost as we were so poor. No one performed on the day except for maybe Cleverley and Welbeck. Everyone else was poor and didn't show up.

I was hoping for the Norwich win but that didn't happen but I'm expecting the United win against Villa tomorrow. We beat them at home last season 3-1 but this season they've been even worse so I believe we'll win comfortably... hopefully.


----------



## Razor King

Everybody arguing over this T-evez vs. Aguero is missing the point. Today, it was Argentina 6 Norwich 1. 

I won't argue against either. Both are world class. T-evez has literally lifted City's team since his return. He's got like 4 assists and 4 goals already. I just wish Mancini had handled it better and we got T-evez/Aguero partnership right from the beginning. They are head and shoulders above Balotelli and Dzeko.

One could suppose that Aguero is a better technical player, while T-evez is more of an inspiration and from T-evez, you can expect him to change the match single handedly. I'd love to have either at Arsenal and if it weren't for T-evez's wages, we could have him in exchange for van Persie (if he leaves).

On Arsenal, well, Wenger has come out and said we don't need to strengthen if we finish strongly. How many times have I heard that? He also added, "We will buy if we find the right player." Oh well... There it starts. As Gunner stated, that may have sealed van Persie's fate. I don't blame him.


----------



## Kiz

i wouldnt swap tevez for rvp.

dont want rvp


----------



## Andre

Interrupting this Argentine striker wankfest...I believe that the introduction of Yaya Toure in todays game has been completely overlooked, we were still in the game before he came on but fell apart afterwards, our midfield couldn't handle him. I wouldn't get carried away with Tevez and Aguero's performances, most strikers are very effective when put up against Elliot Ward, not to mention that we have no prem quality CDM's, Ryan Bennett and John Ruddy also had utter shockers. Only two clean sheets all season should tell you all you need to know about the amount of resistance our defence has to offer.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fuck football.

Woke up early to watch my brother's U-15's match, they got hammered 4-0. Shit.
Got home at half-time for the Liverpool/Everton match, Everton winning, nice  City winning, shit but expected.
Norwich pull one back, try not to get too excited, continue watching Liverpool/Everton, Carroll scores late winner ''Fuck off. Maybe Norwich can get something...'' Turn on Norwich/City just in time to see the caveman cunt score the third. Caveman scores a hat-trick and City's goal difference is now unassailable.

Fuck football.

Hopefully Messi scores a double hat-trick of bicycles kicks or something tonight.


----------



## Kazz

A toast to Europe! 










Cheers Big Andy, we'll send ya a postcard.

:


----------



## Rush

YNWA. Carroll needs a few more winners until i warm up to the idea of the guy in a Pool shirt. Still, another cup final, wooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Magsimus

Kazz said:


> A toast to Europe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Big Andy, we'll send ya a postcard.
> 
> :


:ex: : :Cisse

A great feeling to be back there. Pressure completely off now for the Champions League push. Howay the lads.


----------



## Razor King

Oh yeah, Yaya came on and really took it to Norwich. It's been overlooked but he had such a drastic impact on the game. The present City line-up looks solid for the rest of the season and I hope Yaya is fit enough to start ahead of Nasri. Nasri looked utterly lost out there.


----------



## T-C

Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao at scholes being the difference between a win and a loss against WIGAN.
> 
> WIGAN. cmon now.


You obviously hardly ever watch us, we don't function without him.


----------



## CGS

Kazz said:


> A toast to Europe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Big Andy, we'll send ya a postcard.
> 
> :


No need. He'll be right there in Europa league with you :suarez1


----------



## Magsimus

Chain Gang solider said:


> No need. He'll be right there in Europa league with you :suarez1


:wilkins

Well he won't because we won't be in it :torres


----------



## Irish Jet

Andy would rather the Newky Brown to be honest.


----------



## CGS

Magsimus said:


> :wilkins
> 
> Well he won't because we won't be in it :torres


:wilkins 

But your not making Champo league so what does that leave :kobe


----------



## Magsimus

:Cisse

Love Sigurdsson, would be perfect in our (or any) team. A top 4 player imo.


----------



## Medo

steamed hams said:


> Basically a Man Utd fan celebrating an Aguero Man City goal reeks of band-wagoner. 8*D


*hehe celebrating for city goal ? i just like Aguero style, he is very talented player and i enjoy seeing him


As for cunts City they can fuck off *


----------



## Samoon

Henry Hill said:


> There's not much between Tevez and Aguero when both at their best but to say that Aguero is better than Tevez in every department is beyond ludicrous.
> 
> Tevez has superior workrate, has a more intricate and deft short pass (which is ideal when linking up with guys like Nasri and Silva) and is more giving although Aguero is far from a selfish player.
> 
> Aguero has better touch and a better eye for goal.
> 
> They are both world class talents and rungs above both Balotelli and Djeko.


Aguero is better than Tevez but there is not much difference. I agree that saying Aguero is better than Tevez in every department is ridiculous.


----------



## Kiz

Razor King said:


> Oh yeah, Yaya came on and really took it to Norwich. It's been overlooked but he had such a drastic impact on the game. The present City line-up looks solid for the rest of the season and I hope Yaya is fit enough to start ahead of Nasri. Nasri looked utterly lost out there.


nasri should start, yaya will replace de jong most likely. i forgot that yaya got 2 assists in 15 mins basically.


----------



## Kenny

:lmao at medo. true fan right dere


----------



## Razor King

Paul Scholes has been ManU's MVP of the season. Yes, he's played less than half of what Rooney has played, but that just signifies how instrumental he has been for ManU since returning.




Mr. Snrub said:


> nasri should start, yaya will replace de jong most likely. i forgot that yaya got 2 assists in 15 mins basically.


Nasri has been poor from what I've seen. He's capable of so much more.


----------



## Rush

T-C said:


> You obviously hardly ever watch us, we don't function without him.


I believe the point was that you could have chucked anyone in at CM and should be able to beat Wigan, not that Scholes hasnt been bossing it. Otherwise you're saying that United without Scholes should be battling relegation.


----------



## united_07

this is a surprising to hear, perhaps another left back may be brought in



> Sir Alex Ferguson has revealed that Fabio is set to leave the club on loan next season.
> 
> The Brazilian defender has had a couple of outings at Reserves level recently but has made only one Barclays Premier League appearance this year - as a second-half substitute for Patrice Evra in the 5-0 win at Wolves.
> 
> The manager is wary that the 21-year-old needs regular football at this stage of his career and is willing to farm him out to another club in time for the 2012/2013 campaign. After appearing in the Champions League final against Barcelona last season, the full-back has made 15 appearances this term, with many of them coming in Europe or the Carling Cup.
> 
> "I hope that Fabio will develop the same way as his twin [Rafael] and, to help him, he will go out on loan next season to give him concentrated first-team experience," the boss wrote in his exclusive column in Sunday's United Review, the official matchday programme.
> 
> "I have already talked to him and he understands the value of playing regularly at a higher level than we can give him at the moment."


----------



## eddiefan

Though Fabio would get a better shot at starting next season seeing as how Evra is clearly in decline. If he is going out on loan then a replacement really needs to be signed.


----------



## haribo

Don't worry, Ritchie De Laet will be back.


----------



## T-C

Rush said:


> I believe the point was that you could have chucked anyone in at CM and should be able to beat Wigan, not that Scholes hasnt been bossing it. Otherwise you're saying that United without Scholes should be battling relegation.


Anyone who has watched Giggs play centre midfield for us this season knew what was coming, no ball retention at all.

The battling relegation thing isn't what I'm saying at all. I was saying in a lot fewer words that due to the way Wigan have been playing recently mixed with United's inability to play against teams that press us all over the pitch we were very unlikely to get any sort of grip in midfield without Scholes as he is still the best pass and mover in the league. None of our other fit midfielders have the ability to find themselves in pockets of space like him and then be able to slow the game down a bit. In games where we want to have any control of the midfield the Scholes-Carrick combination is vital, as the rest aren't good enough. Sad state of affairs, but it says a lot for the rest of the league that we are currently top in that situation.


----------



## Ruckus

Magsimus said:


> :Cisse
> 
> Love Sigurdsson, would be perfect in our (or any) team. A top 4 player imo.


The Hoffenheim manager deserves sacking for letting him out on loan. fpalm


----------



## D'Angelo

Sigurdsson was never great for Hoffenheim, but it was strange that they loaned him out. Surprised he didn't go straight to a bigger club from Reading.


----------



## Vader

D'Angelo said:


> Sigurdsson was never great for Hoffenheim, but it was strange that they loaned him out. Surprised he didn't go straight to a bigger club from Reading.


Bollocks. When he first signed for them he scored 10 goals in about 15 games as well as a few assists. IIRC he was also voted their player of the season.


----------



## Medo

King Kenny said:


> :lmao at medo. true fan right dere


*ahh....whatever*


----------



## united_07

good lineup



> De Gea, Rafael, Evans, Ferdinand, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Scholes, Young, Rooney, Welbeck
> subs: Cleverley, Nani, Hernandez, Giggs, Berbatov, Jones, Amos.


berbatov on the bench


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Heskey on the bench!! heskey or Tevez thats a tough choice ha ha


----------



## D'Angelo

Vader13 said:


> Bollocks. When he first signed for them he scored 10 goals in about 15 games as well as a few assists. IIRC he was also voted their player of the season.


Yes, but hardly ever played in his second season, nor did Sigurdsson start regularly enough in his first season to be considered 'great'. It was more an indication of how bad Hoffenheim were rather than how good Sigurdsson was to be named player of the year, considering they didn't finish that far above the releagation play off place.


----------



## Kiz

fans player of the year.


----------



## Vader

His second season is irrelevant to my point you said he wasn't great and regardless of the circumstances minutes played and Hoffenheim's league position, 10 goals and 2 assists in 15 games is great for a midfielder.


----------



## EGame

Prediction: 4-0 to United.


----------



## Vader

8-0 to United.

Goal difference equalling.


----------



## T-C

I'll take a 1-0.


----------



## CGS

1-0 to Villa:hesk2


----------



## Irish Jet

Big game today, certain players really need to get their shit together. Welbeck and Rooney in particular, need them firing up front. Ashley Young too, far too often we're too focused on Valencia.


----------



## Humph

1-1


----------



## Chr1st0

Young should be shot


----------



## EGame

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Ashley Young is such a pathetic fucktard.


----------



## God™

What a piece of shit Young is.


----------



## united_07

what a discrace, trying to break ashley young's leg there, should have been a red, obvious penalty


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Madrid Fans angry because according to them the referees are helping Barça but it's just BS the way they're helping United in the Premier. They doesn't even need that help. It's pathetic.


----------



## Rush

Young should be fucking ashamed of that. Fucking dirty scummy cheating diving bastard.


----------



## CGS

Lol Young. Nice to see his work in training has been paying off lately.


----------



## BANKSY

8/10 for the dive.

10/10 for the girl in Rush's sig.


----------



## Humph

anyone got a gif/video of it yet?


----------



## EGame

Letlive said:


> anyone got a gif/video of it yet?












Auditioning for the new superman movie. :busquets


----------



## Kiz

> Newcastle United defender Ryan Taylor has tweeted: "Ashley Young is an absolute DISGRACE. He's the biggest cheat in the league. His antics are a joke."


:lmao :lmao wait for his punishment.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rush said:


> Young should be fucking ashamed of that. Fucking dirty scummy cheating diving bastard.


:suarez2


----------



## Magsimus

Screwing your former club like that is the scummiest of scum moves.

Isn't that right Andy? *Tries to find hilarious gif*



Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao :lmao wait for his punishment.


Well he's not wrong. Fucking PC brigade.


----------



## Rush

Ryan Taylor, moving up the list of my favourite players not at Liverpool



Irish Jet said:


> :suarez2


yeah and i bet you're sitting there all proud of Young for winning scamming a penalty.


----------



## Irish Jet

WHAT an effort from Scholes.

Oh fuck off.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rush said:


> yeah and i bet you're sitting there all proud of Young for winning scamming a penalty.


----------



## Irish Jet

By the way, that's a foul and a penalty. It's also a horrendous reaction from Young.


----------



## Big Man

If it works the first time why not do it again? :troll


----------



## Rush

Irish Jet said:


> By the way, that's a foul and a penalty. It's also a horrendous reaction from Young.


:lmao :lmao :lmao i'll let Ryan Taylor respond


> Ryan Taylor ‏ @TaylorR1984
> 
> Funny how everyone bar Man Utd fans thought it was a dive. #NotSurprised


----------



## Kiz

ryan taylor's the man.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rush said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao i'll let Ryan Taylor respond


It was a dive, and a penalty.


----------



## Rush

It was a dive, correct. And it was (wrongly) given as a penalty so correct again.


----------



## Kiz

hurry up and get relegated villa


----------



## EGame

:cuenca penalty yesterday ----> REFS...UEFA...CONSPIRACY...DISGRACEFUL

Young today----> Yeah that's a penalty.

Strong posters we got on this forum.


----------



## Irish Jet

It's a clumsy challenge by Clark and he catches him. Outside the box that's a foul every time.

Nice dummy by the Villa defender for Welbeck's goal.


----------



## Rush

EGame said:


> :cuenca penalty yesterday ----> REFS...UEFA...CONSPIRACY
> 
> Young today----> Yeah that's a penalty.
> 
> Strong posters we got on this forum.


just wait until Suarez goes down that easily again. It'll get Jet flying off the handle in no time.


----------



## Magsimus

EGame said:


> :cuenca penalty yesterday ----> REFS...UEFA...CONSPIRACY
> 
> Young today----> Yeah that's a penalty.
> 
> Strong posters we got on this forum.


:kobe

Only Man United fans say it was a penalty. 

Agree with :snrub, Villa need to go.


----------



## CGS

Shite defending from Villa for the 2nd goal. Should have been cleared with ease 




EGame said:


> :cuenca penalty yesterday ----> REFS...UEFA...CONSPIRACY...DISGRACEFUL
> 
> Young today----> Yeah that's a penalty.
> 
> Strong posters we got on this forum.


Gotta love dem United fans :jay2


----------



## Rush

Irish Jet said:


> It's a clumsy challenge by Clark and he catches him. Outside the box that's a foul every time.


:lmao dear god just stop. 

that was some park football defending from Villa. pathetic.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Good solid first half!Was i hearing things but at half time uniteds PA system didnt play the normal Glory Glory Man United it was a kinda remixed electric guitar one...


----------



## Big Man

Chain Gang solider said:


> Shite defending from Villa for the 2nd goal. Should have been cleared with ease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love dem United fans :jay2


:kobe I've only seen one person on this thread say it was a penalty.


----------



## reDREDD

He ran towards the leg and then tried to fly

what a dive that was


----------



## CGS

Big_Man said:


> :kobe I've only seen one person on this thread say it was a penalty.


And that person is a Man U guy. The point stands :terry


----------



## united_07

Its always the same, if it goes for your club you arent going to complain, i dont think Kiz complained when basically exactly the same thing happened with dzeko and johnson winning penalties, also with liverpool fans about suarez with the penalty against arsenal


----------



## CGS

It's one thing complaining and it's another trying to act like it was rightfully given.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Clear penalty.


----------



## Kazz

:wilkins


----------



## Chr1st0

Surprisingly Dwight Yorke thinks it was a peno :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

It was a dive, obviously, but the defender was stupid for leaving his leg in there. I don't agree with Young doing it, but why's he left it there when the ball's so far away? If you're only going to pull your leg away after the attacker's run into it, you're going to give the ref a decision to make, and in this case he made the wrong one. Cheating actions from the forward doesn't mean the stupid defending should go unmentioned.

It's always been a part of Young's game so I'm not surprised to see it. I was hoping by now it'd have been pushed out of his mind, but some players are always going to look for these advantages. Maybe Gerrard should have his special diving chat with him :torres


----------



## Kiz

united_07 said:


> Its always the same, if it goes for your club you arent going to complain, i dont think Kiz complained when basically exactly the same thing happened with dzeko and johnson winning penalties, also with liverpool fans about suarez with the penalty against arsenal


:lmao of course no ones going to complain if it's their club.

blindly saying it's a definite pen when it's obviously not is what makes you wrong. i said that both were a dive. i though tevez's yesterday was a dive before i saw the replay.


----------



## Irish Jet

Looking at it again, he was lucky he wasn't sent off, Young would have had a shot.

Lucky Villa.


----------



## Seb

EGame said:


> :cuenca penalty yesterday ----> REFS...UEFA...CONSPIRACY...DISGRACEFUL
> 
> Young today----> Yeah that's a penalty.
> 
> Strong posters we got on this forum.


There was far more contact on Cuenca (two arms pushing his chest, before he clipped the defender as he went down), and that wasn't a penalty. Then again I didn't think the Busquets handball was a penalty either as he had his hands in front of his chest. This one was a definite dive though, pretty low of Young to do that against his former club.


----------



## Chr1st0

Irish Jet said:


> Looking at it again, he was lucky he wasn't sent off, Young would have had a shot.
> 
> Lucky Villa.


:lmao


----------



## Magsimus

What on earth was the defender doing for the 2nd? Can't leave a dangerous ball across goal fpalm Awful.


----------



## reDREDD

Um, he clearly ran TOWARDS the leg

Its like he was making a run in the box, saw too many defenders, said 'fuck this' and just ran to the leg and flew


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

It was a foul & a dive TBH no one else dives tho in England
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GKXAKQY-0Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAwbyqKynTQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRTeqDGeQEY


----------



## Kiz

using examples of other dives doesnt work if other people KNOW they're dives.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Irish Jet said:


> Looking at it again, he was lucky he wasn't sent off, Young would have had a shot.
> 
> Lucky Villa.


Definitely, could have gone like Derry, which was also right.


----------



## Chr1st0

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> It was a foul & a dive TBH no one else dives tho in England
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GKXAKQY-0Y
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAwbyqKynTQ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRTeqDGeQEY


Mark Halsey in the second video as well :no:

Just because people dive doesn't mean it's ok...


----------



## united_07

Seb said:


> There was far more contact on Cuenca (two arms pushing his chest, before he clipped the defender as he went down), and that wasn't a penalty. *Then again I didn't think the Busquets handball was a penalty either as he had his hands in front of his chest*. This one was a definite dive though, pretty low of Young to do that against his former club.


yeah but in spain if it hits an arm its handball, doesnt matter where the arm is positioned

:busquets:


----------



## Irish Jet

Teams are setting out to kick us off the pitch. Every fucking game. It's about time the refs started responding, especially after we were fucking robbed against Wigan.


----------



## EGame

Seb said:


> There was far more contact on Cuenca (two arms pushing his chest, before he clipped the defender as he went down), and that wasn't a penalty. Then again I didn't think the Busquets handball was a penalty either as he had his hands in front of his chest. This one was a definite dive though, pretty low of Young to do that against his former club.


Not going to even debate the Busi penalty knowing La Liga's nazi ball comes in contact with hand rules. 

United to score two more and my prediction will be right. edro


----------



## reDREDD

lol @ the butthurt

Its no secret people dive, and its disgraceful, but why not just admit it

Hell, last week we scored two offside goals. I mean im not particularly proud of it, but a win is a win. And I dnt mind admitting its unfair

I mean, why so hesitant to admit its a dive. Its not like the FA are on this site, monitoring us and deciding on the goal based on our opinions. Just admit its a clear dive and move on


----------



## Seb

It's a terrible rule, and it's a shame that honest footballers like :busquets get punished because of it. I suspect they'll change it for next season anyway as afaik it's only been in force for this season and i've seen a few yellow's overturned anyway (Ramos, Thiago, Michu).


----------



## EGame

Heskey warming up, this is about to go nuclear.


----------



## Irish Jet

Blatant dive, booked the wrong guy.


----------



## Magsimus

Shit tackle from Scholes. But it's alright, because that's just what he's like and we're used to it.


----------



## EGame

My goodness Rooney is awful today.


----------



## Chr1st0

Evra nearly forgot to go to ground there


----------



## BANKSY

Definatley going to have to retract my statement about Rooney being in the top 10 in the world after this performance.

:rooney


----------



## Kiz




----------



## BANKSY

Goodbye United.

:hesk2:hesk2:hesk2:hesk2


----------



## CGS

:hesk2 on the field. Man U prepare your anuses


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

United have switched off.If Villa score next i see us dropping points!


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Wazza makes me eat my words ha ha!


----------



## CGS

Ahh Rooney even on a shit day he can stilll score like its nothing


----------



## EGame

Good to see Dimitar lol


----------



## Joel

United fans again :lmao

When Drogba dived vs Napoli I said it was "embarrassing". Didn't put any ifs or but in. Just straight up called it as it was. Liverpool fans on here admit Suarez dives, Seb & EGame admit that Busquets dives...

You guys on the otherhand can't just say it was a dive. Have to try to find every excuse there is to try to justify it. Funny.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

EGame said:


> Good to see Dimitar lol


The words "Shop Window" come too mind!


----------



## Irish Jet

I thought the Dr. Evil pic would be a give away, obviously not.

Berbatov :mark:


----------



## united_07

Joel said:


> United fans again :lmao
> 
> When Drogba dived vs Napoli I said it was "embarrassing". Didn't put any ifs or but in. Just straight up called it as it was. Liverpool fans on here admit Suarez dives, Seb & EGame admit that Busquets dives...
> 
> You guys on the otherhand can't just say it was a dive. Have to try to find every excuse there is to try to justify it. Funny.


generalising a bit, what united fans said young didnt dive?


----------



## T-C

Being able to take half a season off and then come back and be the best midfielder in the league. Genius. 

Young needs to stop the diving.

3 points, and move on.


----------



## Kiz

yaya only took a couple of weeks off, not half a season.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Wonder will Arry try and get Scholes on the plane too Poland&Ukraine in the summer?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

ANOTHER Man Of The Match for Scholesy......Form is temporary Class is permenant!


----------



## EGame

4-0

yall mad I predicted this?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

EGame said:


> 4-0
> 
> yall mad I predicted this?


I was trying too remember who said 4-0....


----------



## Kiz

EGame said:


> 4-0
> 
> yall mad I predicted this?


EVERYONE predicted this


----------



## BANKSY

What people predicting for Spurs/Chelsea?


----------



## Irish Jet

Ref clearly screwed Villa, if not for that penalty they would have won. Obviously.

Rafael should have been MOTM, outstanding.


----------



## CGS

Have to say it is so hard for some fans just to stay quiet for a minute? :no:


----------



## T-C

Mr. Snrub said:


> yaya only took a couple of weeks off, not half a season.


Give me scholesy over him any day. Good player though.


----------



## Magsimus

Which set of fans ruined that? Wankers.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

Villa are probably the worst team all season. McGleish thinks that the fans aren't behind him because he came from Birmingham which is wrong, they aren't behind him because he has turned the team so negative.


----------



## Seb

Best in the league is Modric, easily. Followed by Yaya, and probably Wilshere. Relatively speaking though, the best this season would be Cabaye and Britton.


----------



## T-C

Modric has been poor for a while now. None of them can control games like Scholes.


----------



## #dealwithit

I think there's an argument to be made for Scholes being the best. I don't necessarily agree with it, but that alone speaks volumes of how great the man is. Take half a season off at 37 years old. Come back and boss teams left, right and centre. It's going to be a long long time before England will produce a player like Scholes.


----------



## Magsimus

Good turn out by both sets here, not like they live just around the corner.....

They're here, they're there...


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Winning it at the Eithad would be sweet!Nice little dig back at City for that 6-1 MAULING they gave us at OT


----------



## Razor King

Yaya > Modric

Anyway, well, I hope Everton produce something next weekend. After the appalling second half in FA Cup semifinal, Everton need to tie their shoe laces and get the ball rolling.

As for City, who's next? Wolves? Oh well...


----------



## BANKSY

Wolves are going to get raped next week by Aguero and Tevez.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

thats if Tevez decides he wants too play ha ha


----------



## T-C

The Argie golf season must be over.


----------



## Kiz

and now it's GOALAZO SEASON


----------



## Irish Jet

Modric is not even close to YaYa Toure, goes missing in big games way too often. At this stage, yeah I'd probably take him over Scholes, because no way could Scholes have sustained this form throughout a season, but he's certainly playing better right now.


----------



## Seb

You really do post some tripe. Had no problem running the game against United a couple of months ago and had a very good game against City when they lost to a last minute penalty. Several very good performances in the CL last season as well. He's been poor recently, but so has the rest of the Tottenham team. No doubt he was the best CM in the league last season, and he was playing very well for the first half of this season too.


----------



## Razor King

On the same topic, Scholes >> All. He's 37 and is still rocking. Class.

It's Scholes, Yaya, and the rest. We're talking of generic midfield players here. Otherwise, I'd include the likes of Mata and Silva too.

Modric is extremely good, but his abilities are slightly overestimated by many. That doesn't mean he wouldn't improve Chelsea if he joined; he would and he would rock playing for a club such as ManU, Chelsea, and even Arsenal.


----------



## Scott Button

Modric is a top player. He gone missing recently but so has most of the spurs squad..


----------



## Kazz

Wow...


----------



## God™

DROGBA! What a goal!


----------



## Seb

Yeah, that's why I would rather see Torres playing on wednesday.

Cracking game so far.


----------



## Magsimus

:wilkins

My word at that Drogba goal too.


----------



## CGS

Kazz said:


> Wow...


:hesk1

That goal from Drogba was sexy as fuck. No doubt Di Matteo will decide play :torres during the week though and for some reason Chelsea fans will still want Didier to go at the end of the season


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

Not bad for his weak foot.


----------



## Seb

Roy Keane being a muppet as usual, blaming Gallas for the goal even though he showed Drogba onto his weak foot, away from goal and gave him a ridiculously tough angle to shoot from.


----------



## Joel

Drogba gonna Drogba.


----------



## Magsimus

If Clive Tylesley doesn't stop saying DrogBAR I'm gonna go insane.

Edit: :arry Triffic.


----------



## God™

Worst decision I've ever seen.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Stunning goal from Mata. :side:


----------



## EGame

LOL that was a foul and I don't even think the ball crossed the line. 

not sure if serious


----------



## Magsimus

:wilkins :wilkins :wilkins

My Word x 10000000000.


----------



## CGS

Wasn't even near the line let alone over it :lmao


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

That is a shocking decision, how do the refs and linesmen get paid these days with decisions like that?


----------



## Joel

What a powerful shot from Mata. Ball smashed the back of the net!

:troll


----------



## Irish Jet

:lmao

EVILCHELSEACHARGE


----------



## Liam Miller

That is a fucking disgrace, fuck off atkinson for spoiling yet another game if he isn't demoted for that he never will be, my fucking word.

Curb stomp the cunt.


----------



## united_07

Kazz said:


> Wow...


thats years old, not from today


----------



## Shepard

#EVILCHELSEACHARGE



edit- Bale with JUSTICE GOAL


----------



## Magsimus

Fantastic entertainment here.


----------



## Irish Jet

I'd rather the penalty and red card.


----------



## Joel

Bale's shot did not cross the line! WTF is this shit?!


----------



## BANKSY

2-1

Or 2- 0 against 10 men with a penalty still to come.

I'd take 2-1, FUCK OFF WHAT A MORON.


----------



## Irish Jet

-=COPY THIS IF YOU THINK UEFALONA DESERVE TO FEEL THE JUSTICE OF CLEAN HONEST AND LOVING CHELSEA=-


----------



## Magsimus

Joel said:


> Bale's shot did not cross the line! WTF is this shit?!












#EVILTOTTENHAMCHARGE


----------



## God™

Would not be shocked to see us fall apart here.


----------



## Rush

#SinfulSpursSurge :troll


----------



## Seb

Atkinson is a goal line assistant for Euro 2012 :lmao


----------



## Joel

Mata to Ramires. The two who have kept our season alive <3

Edit: That's why Mata > van der Vaart, Seb :terry


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

Ramires. 3-1. Game Over.


----------



## Magsimus

:arry

Triffic finish.


----------



## Joel

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BANKSY

Great strike from Lampard but poor goalkeeping from Cudicini , should never get beaten on the side he is covering.


----------



## Magsimus

:arry :redknapp

King of the bottlers. Triffic.


----------



## EGame

I'm kind of worried.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

Beautiful free kick, please do that in the Summer Lamps!


----------



## DocBlue

Wow. Great goal from Lamps


----------



## Joel

:torres time


----------



## Seb

in b4 "we're beating barcelona"


----------



## Magsimus

A :torres goal to properly :buried and humiliate Spurs plz.


----------



## ABK

Barca, we're coming for you!


----------



## DocBlue

I'm sure it's already been mentioned but...
Score a goal which didn't cross the line. #EVILCHELSEACHARGE


----------



## Irish Jet

Modric goes missing in a big game. Again. Do not want in the summer.

Told you I would have taken the red, probably would have crushed Chelsea as an attacking force.

Bottlers gonna bottle.


----------



## DocBlue

LOL Malouda


----------



## Seb

You don't want a player who's infinitely better than all of your midfielders apart from a 37 year old bought out of retirement just for this season?

Bizarre.


----------



## Irish Jet

Seb said:


> You don't want a player who's infinitely better than all of your midfielders apart from a 37 year old bought out of retirement just for this season?
> 
> Bizarre.


For his fee. No.


----------



## united_07

should have been a red there for mikel


----------



## Seb

I wouldn't be worried about the fee when that position should be the over-whelming priority in the summer.

Mikel with a '98 Beckham moment, shame Parker wasn't allowed to go at him.

5-1 :lmao


----------



## CGS

SOOO Chelsea. We Meet Again. 

We Beat you in the Prem, We Beat you in The Carling Cup. Time to complete the hatrick me thinks 

Edit

Lolspurs. :redknapp has been taking tips from :wenger on how to bottle I see.


----------



## Magsimus

5-1 :lmao 

Absolutely Triffic. Our next England manager and Captain there folks.


----------



## EGame

Surely I must be dreaming....did fucking Malouda just score?


----------



## DocBlue

Kick a player and then meg the keeper for a 5th. #EVILCHELSEACHARGE


----------



## Joel

Gonna sleep like a baby tonight.

LOLSPURS, LOL'ARRY

:arry


----------



## Irish Jet

Seb said:


> I wouldn't be worried about the fee when that position should be the over-whelming priority in the summer.
> 
> Mikel with a '98 Beckham moment, shame Parker wasn't allowed to go at him.
> 
> 5-1 :lmao


As I've said before there are better alternatives, players who don't disappear in big games. 

Malouda coming for you Barca.


----------



## Rush

I fancy our chances against Chelsea far more than Spurs so im not to unhappy with the result.


----------



## Big Man

Trific :arry


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> I fancy our chances against Chelsea far more than Spurs so im not to unhappy with the result.


That. Like I said we've beaten them twice already this season and always seem to play our best against Chelsea, Man U & Arsenal so I'm ok with this. Should be a great tie.


----------



## Ruckus

Co-operate Barca, and nobody gets hurt. :terry :torres


----------



## #dealwithit

I'd have preferred Tottenham to have gone to the final, but hey, hopefully Chelsea have demoralised them now, and their league form continues to be rubbish even thought they have easy fixtures from now on.


----------



## Magsimus

Chelsea have the FA Cup final 3 days after playing us in the league?

:wilkins Rest everyone?


----------



## Joel

Chain Gang solider said:


> That. Like I said we've beaten them twice already this season and always seem to play our best against Chelsea, Man U & Arsenal so I'm ok with this. Should be a great tie.


I'm the opposite. When we go on a winning streak against a team, I naturally think that sooner than later we are gonna lose to them. We'll see. Will be interesting. Hopefully Stevie can score an own goal like our last final :torres


----------



## BANKSY

This goal getting more replays then the Luis Garcia one v Chelsea in the champs semi final.


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> I'm the opposite. When we go on a winning streak against a team, I naturally think that sooner than later we are gonna lose to them. We'll see. Will be interesting. Hopefully Stevie can score an own goal like our last final :torres


Keep in mind as well though you guys got The Champo league & 4th place to worry about as well. What do we have? 7th place finish at most. Defo more pressure on you guys. 

Also Nah :torres is gonna be the one doing that this year :troll


----------



## Razor King

Suddenly the FA Cup finals seems so dull to me. I'd have preferred Spurs to face 'Pool. The chances of a cup double for Liverpool increase.

After this result, I'm confident Spurs won't finish in the top-4. It's going to be Chelsea or Newcastle (hopefully 'Castle).

I don't know why Wenger doesn't seem to take the FA Cup seriously anymore. It's the one trophy we could have realistically won and we ended up having a tepid showdown against Sunderland instead. A top-4 finish + FA Cup sounds so much better.

Regardless, on tomorrow's game, I'm expecting a van Persie hat-trick.


----------



## D'Angelo

Bananas said:


> I'd have preferred Tottenham to have gone to the final, but hey, hopefully Chelsea have demoralised them now, and their league form continues to be rubbish even thought they have easy fixtures from now on.


Why? Another fixture for Chelsea and Tottenham not being in the FA Cup final which would give them confidence is a great result purely from an Arsenal perspective.

"'61 it's happening again" they sung. must have thought the season ends in january. nice one tottnum.

Hope Chelsea win. Otherwise I'll have to listen to clueless pundits saying they had a better season because they won two domestic cups. On why Wenger doesn't take the FA Cup seriously, that's not true. We couldn't have put a stronger line up out against Sunderland for the players available, and we just came off a demoralising battering vs Milan days before. I think it's also fair to say RvP would be completely burnt out playing extra cup games which would see our season go down-hill. It's easy to criticise in hind sight, but how many fans would want to see us focus solely on the league this year? I'm one of 'em.


----------



## Magsimus

Razor King said:


> Suddenly the FA Cup finals seems so dull to me. I'd have preferred Spurs to face 'Pool. The chances of a cup double for Liverpool increase.
> 
> After this result, I'm confident Spurs won't finish in the top-4. It's going to be Chelsea or Newcastle (hopefully 'Castle).
> 
> I don't know why Wenger doesn't seem to take the FA Cup seriously anymore. It's the one trophy we could have realistically won and we ended up having a tepid showdown against Sunderland instead. A top-4 finish + FA Cup sounds so much better.
> 
> Regardless, on tomorrow's game, I'm expecting a van Persie hat-trick.


Spurs look completely down and out. Have done for a number of weeks now, their confidence is shot. Can easily see them losing a couple more games. Hopefully Chelsea have too much to worry about, 3 more fixtures than us including travelling (all massive games) and they have us to play 3 days before the final. Not to mention we've won 5 in a row and having already qualified for Europe have absolutely no pressure whatsoever. 

IT'S OUR YEAR :Cisse I want to believe.


----------



## Razor King

@ Stringer

Are you talking of next season? Well, I'd actually hope we get out of the CL in the group stages, so we can say hello to Europa League. I want to see what Wenger would do in such an environment.

Never mind, I don't know what I'd want for next season. Winning the League; yeah, that's what I want. Apart from that, nothing else.

On the FA Cup match against Sunderland, te battering against Milan is the precise reason why we should have done better against Sunderland. We're Arsenal; not some Random FC.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

It seems like Spurs are collapsing at the most crucial part of the season.


----------



## Henry Hill

Irish Jet said:


> Modric goes missing in a big game. Again. Do not want in the summer.
> 
> Told you I would have taken the red, probably would have crushed Chelsea as an attacking force.
> 
> Bottlers gonna bottle.


lol Modric is twice the player Scholes is, he can actually tackle for starters. And one your all time greats is a renowned bottler so it shouldn't be too big a deal.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

lol @ Modric being a better player than Scholes.


----------



## D'Angelo

@Razor, I'm fairly sure Wenger would just the play the kids in the EL. So many stupid games and many in far away locations in shitty playing conditions. Not saying we shouldn't have done better vs Sunderland, but we were exhausted and playing Sunderland at one of the worst possible times. At least we've recovered since then being able to focus on one game at a time. Next year, I want us to be up there for the title. We can compete at the top if a few quality signings are made early and the key players stay. I wouldn't mind a cup run and always expect at least a QF in the CL. You need a good squad for all that. 

On some Spurs' performances, Gallas and Parker were horiffic. Drogba tore Gallas to pieces as he always seems to do, and Parker was completely outshone by Mata who he didn't get close to at all. Referee was terrible. Sort of just expecting it these days, and another fortunate decision(s) for Chelsea that the goal was allowed and Mikel wasn't sent off.

Hill calling CR7 a bottler but saying Modric is twice the player Scholes is. LOL Modric has been one of Spurs' biggest bottlers in this collapse. CR7 didn't bottle it the other night did he? :troll

Think it's time for a sig change. Spurs can't take any more embarassment as it is.


----------



## Henry Hill

Yeah eh pretty hard to bottle it in a league where two teams are fifty points clear of the rest. Some of you really don't understand the concept of a big match. Let me break it down. 

Real Madrid vs Barcelona = Big Match 

Real Madrid vs Athletico Madrid = Ronaldo running at defenders on a tenth of his wage. 

Real Madrid vs Bayern Munich = Big Match 

Real Madrid vs Apoel = Ronaldo at running at defenders on a tenth of his wage 

Portugal vs Spain = Big Match

Portugal vs Saudi Arabia = Ronaldo running at defenders on a tenth of his wage. 

But keep on defending him though as a big match player though please, it's rather hillarious. Even more so when he tanks against Munich as I fully expect him to.


----------



## D'Angelo

Just like BIG MATCH ROBBEN turned up v Dortmund? So, by your logic, the only thing that matters is for Ronaldo to score against Barcelona in the Clasico? If he doesn't, his achievements are brushed aside having scored 41 league goals? If Madrid didn't bottle it as a whole, this Clasico would mean nothing as they should be a lot more ahead than they are, and Ronaldo played a huge part in their 10 point lead. Too much emphasis is placed on 'big match' players and performances here, if Ronaldo batters most teams in La Liga as he does, and the rest of the team play well his performances against Barca are meaningless. Performing in the other 36 matches of the league campaign is far more important than performing in two.

I'm not defending CR7, I've never cared for him as a person much but he is one of the greatest players of his generation and him not being lauded as such is laughable.


----------



## reDREDD

how dare you. ronaldo is one of the best penalty takers in history!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

D'Angelo said:


> Just like BIG MATCH ROBBEN turned up v Dortmund?
> 
> I'm not defending CR7, I've never cared for him as a person much but he is one of the greatest players of his generation and him not being lauded as such is laughable.


Pretty much spot on (Ronaldo's clearly a lovable person), I can't understand people thinking otherwise.

LOL @ Modric being 'twice the player' Scholes is. Not even an opinion worth debating.


----------



## T-C

To call Robben a big game player and Ronaldo a bottler is, to say the least, baffling.

The Modric comment is too laughable to comment on. Clearly WUMing there.


----------



## D'Angelo

Sums up 'Arry and Spurs' season. BACKTRACK 'ARRY.


----------



## Magsimus

:arry

Seeing his season fall apart and his face melt some more brings a tear to the eye, it really does.


----------



## reDREDD

nice to see harry bringing it in wembley, really setting the standard for when he starts playing there more regularly 

:arry

triffic


----------



## nazzac

Isn't it funny that Spurs decline after Capello resigns as England manager


----------



## Henry Hill

T-C said:


> To call Robben a big game player and Ronaldo a bottler is, to say the least, baffling.
> 
> The Modric comment is too laughable to comment on. Clearly WUMing there.


If you find common sense baffling then I can't really help you. Robben has a long history of playing well for both club and country in big games and one or two examples do not discredit that. Ronaldo has a long history of not turning up in big games for both club and country and one or two examples do little to refute that claim either.



> So, by your logic, the only thing that matters is for Ronaldo to score against Barcelona in the Clasico? If he doesn't, his achievements are brushed aside having scored 41 league goals?


When have I ever brushed aside those goals? I've said time and time again that he is the best player in the world against mid table opposition. People suddenly claiming that he's now apparently a big game player because he manages to keep scoring against mid table opposition is a bizarre argument.



> Too much emphasis is placed on 'big match' players and performances here, if Ronaldo batters most teams in La Liga as he does, and the rest of the team play well his performances against Barca are meaningless.


That depends on how highly you rate domestic football compared to European and International football. Because quite frankly Xavi and Iniesta turning it on in the champions league does Barcelona a greater service than Ronaldo bullying teams in the league does for Madrid. Give me champions league trophy any day of the week, it's how the great teams in club history (Madrid, Munich, Milan, Liverpool and now Barca) are measured.


----------



## EGame




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

what a fucking LAD :vince2


----------



## Foreshadowed

A comfortable win today and a pleasing United performance. A shame about our first goal though as it was a blatant dive by Young. I like Young but he needs to cut that stuff out, I've never liked it when players go to ground easily.

Still, despite the early goal from the penalty spot, United dominated the entire game. Villa just didn't show up. United played some of their best football in the first 45 minutes of the match, some of the best football they've played this season in the first half period. Second half, we were sloppy at times but that was mostly down to Rooney giving the ball away. The guy has been very poor recently in his passing and keeping hold of the ball but he can still pop up with a vital goal.

Ferdinand, Evans, Evra, Carrick, Scholes, Valencia and Welbeck were all solid today but my Man of the Match goes to Rafael. Scholes was superb for the 70 odd minutes he was on and I thought Carrick, Evans and Valencia were up there for the Man of the Match award alongside Scholes but Rafael just edges it for me. He was great in attack, supported Valencia a lot on the right wing and he defended brilliantly throughout the entire game. The neat little backheel he pulled off today also when it looked as if he was in a tight area was sublime. Fantastic performance from the little brazilian today and he continues his great form since his return to the team at the end of December.

It was nice to see Berbatov get a cameo appearance and Cleverley and Nani did well when they both came on. Nani put his goal away well and the set up from Evans was perfection.

Good stuff, Everton next.


----------



## CGS

EGame said:


>


:torres


----------



## steamed hams

Villa were going to lose anyway, but you don't want to go 1-0 down early regardless. I didn't think it was a penalty.












Mr. Snrub said:


> :viera
> 
> wasnt wrong


8*D

I don't really believe refs are biased to help Man Utd, but Villa can't compete with the top clubs because as soon as Villa do well (and Villa aren't alone in this) their good players just get sold on to the richer/bigger clubs. Got top 6 a few times recently, but Downing, Young, Milner, Barry all gone. Basically the whole midfield ripped out.


----------



## Irish Jet

Henry Hill said:


> lol Modric is twice the player Scholes is, he can actually tackle for starters. And one your all time greats is a renowned bottler so it shouldn't be too big a deal.


hahaha, this guy...


----------



## Medo

*Great day cus United won 

Rooney wasn't on his best day but still scored 2 goals, and the penalty was clearly a dive by Young*


----------



## Nige™

Gutted Spurs lost. I wanted an Everton/Spurs final and choosing between Liverpool & Chelsea on who I want to see lifting the cup is really like choosing between cancer & aids. Di Matteo's becoming a real stuck-up cunt but I think I'd want to kill myself if I saw Dalglish win the FA Cup and his smug fucking face afterwards. I was so convinced they'd do it before the weekend just because of that bell end and I'm still sure they will.

The only good thing to come out of this is we have Chelsea on the last day, and if they are out of the battle for 4th, surely they'll rest players for the final a week later. We'll probably be down by then anyway (thanks :gun: :kean) and it'll make no difference anyway, but if by some miracle we still have a shot, we might be able to scrape a point, maybe even three.

Did I really just type that?fpalm


----------



## T-C

No goals for Aguero which was saddening though, right?


----------



## Joel

Nige™ said:


> Gutted Spurs lost. I wanted an Everton/Spurs final and choosing between Liverpool & Chelsea on who I want to see lifting the cup is really like choosing between cancer & aids. Di Matteo's becoming a real stuck-up cunt but I think I'd want to kill myself if I saw Dalglish win the FA Cup and his smug fucking face afterwards. I was so convinced they'd do it before the weekend just because of that bell end and I'm still sure they will.
> 
> The only good thing to come out of this is we have Chelsea on the last day, and if they are out of the battle for 4th, surely they'll rest players for the final a week later. We'll probably be down by then anyway (thanks :gun: :kean) and it'll make no difference anyway, but if by some miracle we still have a shot, we might be able to scrape a point, maybe even three.
> 
> Did I really just type that?fpalm


Nige, the final is before the final game of the season (fucking stupid that they've changed it). But we'll be resting players for the CL final anyway :jordan


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> Nige, the final is before the final game of the season (fucking stupid that they've changed it). But we'll be resting players for the CL final anyway :jordan


----------



## Joel

:terry got him in his pocket all night. 0/6 gon' be 0/8 + elimination.

Can't stop the clean, honest, loving and honourable Chelsea.


----------



## Seb

It doesn't matter if he doesn't score Joel when he'll still be doing this:






:messi

CLEAN HONEST CHELSEA, prepare your anus.


----------



## reDREDD

How is Dimatteo worse than Kenny?

I dont think anyone even notices that guy even exists


----------



## God™

Well, well, well... What do we have here?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Go, Chelsea. Stop the evil UEFAlona and racist Liverpool :side:.


----------



## Joel

Seb said:


> It doesn't matter if he doesn't score Joel when he'll still be doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :messi
> 
> CLEAN HONEST CHELSEA, prepare your anus.


Our anus will stay close, thank you very much, Seb.

But with :terry around, many others will be opened!



God™ said:


> Well, well, well... What do we have here?


What we have here, is people trying besmirch our good name! Why hate a hardworking, honest, pure team? A team that has never used any sort of underhanded tactics at all. They're trying to bring us down, brah.

But today Spurs felt the wrath. We washed away their sins! Now UEFAlona must pay for their past crimes, stemming back from Ovrebo.

Can I get an amen?!


----------



## Kiz

who cares, it's only tottenham that lost.

more corrupt goals against spurs, the better.


----------



## Renegade™

T-C said:


> To call Robben a big game player and Ronaldo a bottler is, to say the least, baffling.
> 
> The Modric comment is too laughable to comment on. Clearly WUMing there.


After his Tevez comments I wouldn't take anything he says seriously again tbh.

Good result for us today, Young's dive aside it was still a pen as there's contact but he definitely over exaggerated with his flop to the ground, a little more realism with your dives Ashley plz 8*D

Once again best performers were Scholes, Carrick, Evans, Rio and Valencia. Rafael also had a great game and was unlucky not to be MOTM.


----------



## Rush

Renegade™ said:


> After his Tevez comments I wouldn't take anything he says seriously again tbh.
> 
> Good result for us today, Young's dive aside *it was still a pen* as there's contact but he definitely over exaggerated with his flop to the ground, a little more realism with your dives Ashley plz 8*D
> 
> Once again best performers were Scholes, Carrick, Evans, Rio and Valencia. Rafael also had a great game and was unlucky not to be MOTM.


:terry

Mata's goal was more just than giving that pen.


----------



## Bullseye

:terry :torres

Epic victory  Bring on Barca and Scumpool


----------



## Kenny

:lmao at youngs dive pathetic


----------



## #dealwithit

That picture is an optical illusion. Saying the ball has crossed the line is just like saying Kyle Walker's head has crossed the line. The whole ball didn't cross the line. The ref got it wrong though, but I do agree that the ref's are getting a harsh wrap. Chelsea would have won anyway.


----------



## Samoon

Sorry for double post


----------



## Samoon

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> lol @ Modric being a better player than Scholes.


He is atm tbh.



redeadening said:


> how dare you. ronaldo is one of the best penalty takers in history!


Ibra is better pk taker than ronaldo imo. 

Very surprised with the result between chelsea and spurs.




Joel said:


> What we have here, is people trying besmirch our good name! Why hate a hardworking, honest, pure team? A team that has never used any sort of underhanded tactics at all. They're trying to bring us down, brah.
> 
> But today Spurs felt the wrath. We washed away their sins! Now UEFAlona must pay for their past crimes, stemming back from Ovrebo.
> 
> Can I get an amen?!


Uefalona will crush the clean, honest and loving chelsea.


----------



## united_07

> Manchester United agree a deal to sign Benfica's Nicolas Gaitan for £20m plus Fabio and Federico Macheda
> 
> 
> The details of the deal are likely to see Fabio going only on a season’s long loan while Macheda’s transfer could be a permanent one, with Manchester United then reducing some of the costs of acquiring the highly-rated Gaitán.
> 
> Although the figures involved are unlikely to be disclosed, and the deal will not be announced until the season is over, it appears United are valuing Gaitán at more than £20 million plus the players.
> 
> While it will be interesting to see where he fits into Sir Alex Ferguson’s plans United have been tracking the Argentina international for some time and are now understood to have made their move for a summer transfer. Gaitan, who can play as an attacking midfielder or left-sided winger, caught the eye in Benfica’s Champions League campaign this season when they faced both United and Chelsea.
> 
> The 24 year-old has a £38 million release clause in his contract and it had been thought that Benfica were attempting to hold out for the full amount to be paid. However, that was always going to be an unrealistic valuation for Gaitán, despite his undoubted talent which has also attracted the likes of Inter Milan and Paris St-Germain, and United have been in talks for several months to try to structure a deal.
> 
> Macheda, the 20-year-old Italian striker, is on loan to Queens Park Rangers but has failed to make an impression after a handful of appearances and has returned to United after suffering an ankle injury. It would now appear his days at Old Trafford are numbered with Macheda a makeweight in the deal while, more interestingly, Fabio also appears set to be included.
> 
> The inclusion of players would be an attraction for Benfica who have to pay Gaitan’s former club, Boca Juniors, 20 per cent of any transfer fee. United had hoped to agree a deal in January but will now conclude the transfer in June.
> 
> It had been thought that United might try to include Bebe as well as Macheda but the choice of Fabio has helped persuade Benfica to conclude negotiations.
> 
> Gaitan is understood to be represented by the Portuguese agent Jorge Mendes who has close links with United having taken the likes of Cristiano Ronaldo and Nani to the club.
> 
> Ferguson has already said that Fabio will go out on loan next season. Although the Brazilian featured in United Champions League final defeat to Barcelona last season, he has failed to progress as expected.
> 
> A succession of niggling injuries have not helped and Fabio had made just 15 appearances in all competitions this season, with the right-back starting just two league matches.
> 
> Ferguson told United Review: “Fabio will go on loan next season to give him concentrated first-team experience. We have already talked to him and he understands the value of playing regularly at a higher level than we can give him at the moment.”
> 
> from http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...-for-20m-plus-Fabio-and-Federico-Macheda.html


if this is true, i would rather see fabio go on loan to a premier league team


----------



## Kiz

isnt fabio a left back, not a right back


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> isnt fabio a left back, not a right back


plays both, he played the end of last season at right back, including the CL final


----------



## D'Angelo

Don't understand why people are using the final score-line as a means for saying Chelsea would have won anyway. A goal changes the whole complexion of the match. Although Chelsea were the much better team, you don't know what would have happened. Spurs wouldn't have had to go for the goal for 2-2 and not concede another for 3-1.

As for the Arsenal game tonight, I'm expecting a win with it being at the Grove regardless of the performances. We should destroy them IF they go for a 4-3-3, but if they go for this tricky 5-4-1 with wing backs it will be a much more awkward game. If Moses is on the left we need Yossi playing if he can, and we need to attack the side that Beausejour is taking up, he's a weak link defensively as a wing back. RvP to score a couple. Hopefully a clean sheet too so Szczesny gets further up in the rankings for the Golden Glove :wenger


----------



## Kenny

I'd like to see Wigan win because I want them to stay up.


----------



## united_07

yeah i'd like to see wigan stay up, i like martinez, he's stuck by wigan when bigger clubs have come in for him


----------



## Kenny

like aston villa :troll


----------



## nazzac




----------



## united_07

dont know why people look at photos of the incident when the video clearly showed it didnt go over, a picture can be deceiving, i saw something on twitter its just something called the parallax error


----------



## reDREDD

united_07 said:


> dont know why people look at photos of the incident when the video clearly showed it didnt go over, a picture can be deceiving, i saw something on twitter its just something called the *parallax error*












ofcourse, i knew he was behind it


----------



## Seb

Renegade™;11316425 said:


> I wouldn't take anything he says seriously again tbh.





> Young's dive aside it was still a pen as there's contact


:troll

You call Busquets a "disgrace to the game" and worse than Suarez because he has in the past gone down holding his face when another player has climbed on his shoulders/backed into him (which results in them getting booked, as opposed to winning penalties like Young), yet when Young is tapped on the toe and goes down like the defender swung an axe at his femur, it's still a pen? What's even more bizarre is that you think that the absolute minuscule contact was enough to constitute a foul, even after you've acknowledged the honrrendous dive :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

If Young's manafactured 'foul' was a pen, then there would be 40 pens a game (obv hyperbole :jordan Does small contact = pen these days? If so, the game is in the gutter.


----------



## D'Angelo

If Young's manafactured 'foul' was a pen, then there would be 40 pens a game (obv hyperbole :jordan) Does small contact = pen these days? If so, the game is in the gutter

This double posted for some reason. i blame :jordan


----------



## Rush

:jordan is making sure that everyone gets the message that diving is wrong. At least when Suarez dives it looks realistic :suarez1


----------



## reDREDD

Suarez is the king of honest play. He can hit a double legged tackle from behind and still get a foul

And lets not forget that time he dove with nobody next to him


----------



## united_07

Rush said:


> :jordan is making sure that everyone gets the message that diving is wrong. At least when Suarez dives it looks realistic :suarez1


:suarez2


----------



## Rush

I'm just talking about the dive, not how close or far he is from a defender. He hits the deck like a pro, none of this fancy mid air double legged splits with a twist that Young whips out. Suarez is a purist.


----------



## reDREDD

indeed. not many people respect the art of diving anymore

what happened to the age of clinical divers? now its gone hollywood and its all showing off


----------



## united_07

Rush said:


> I'm just talking about the dive, not how close or far he is from a defender. He hits the deck like a pro, none of this fancy mid air double legged splits with a twist that Young whips out. Suarez is a purist.


nobody can beat gerrard's starfish dive 8*D


----------



## Kiz

redeadening said:


> indeed. not many people respect the art of diving anymore
> 
> what happened to the age of clinical divers? now its gone hollywood and its all showing off












it's basically all he does now (and cut in from the right wing and shoot on the edge of the box with his left foot 99% of the time)


----------



## Gunner14

Just seen some comments on twitter of someone trying to say Leon Britton should be player of the year because of his 91% 5 yard pass success rate. He even went as far as tagging it with #BetterthanXavi So it actually got me thinking. The POTY will most likely go to RVP but state a case for someone completly random to win the TRUE Player of Year award.


----------



## BANKSY

Chelsea will feel the justice of clean and honest Suarez.

:suarez2:suarez1


----------



## Kiz

Gunner14 said:


> Just seen some comments on twitter of someone trying to say Leon Britton should be player of the year because of his 91% 5 yard pass success rate. He even went as far as tagging it with #BetterthanXavi So it actually got me thinking. The POTY will most likely go to RVP but state a case for someone completly random to win the TRUE Player of Year award.


you could make good cases for any of rvp, rooney, silva, aguero and probably a couple of others im not thinking of.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Aguero, young player of the year. Van Persie, player of the year.


----------



## Andre

Leon Britton even being nominated for player of the year would be a joke, zero league goals and zero league assists which have 'guided' his team to mid table. It's all well having such a high pass completion percentage when most of your play is infront of the opposition and consists of sideways and backwards passes, I like Swansea but the Leon Britton hyperbole is ridiculous. Michael Vorm is the main reason why Swansea are staying up this year, the second best performing keeper in the league this season behind Tim Krul.


----------



## Seb

AndreBaker said:


> Leon Britton even being nominated for player of the year would be a joke, zero league goals and zero league assists which have 'guided' his team to mid table. It's all well having such a high pass completion percentage when most of your play is infront of the opposition and consists of sideways and backwards passes, I like Swansea but the Leon Britton hyperbole is ridiculous. Michael Vorm is the main reason why Swansea are staying up this year, the second best performing keeper in the league this season behind Tim Krul.


Typical British attitude to football, he's not about goals and assists, he sits in front of the defence and plays a simple passing game, and he does it better than any other player in the league, helping his team monopolize the ball and therefore not let the opposition create many chances, hence why Swansea have conceded less goals at home this year than Man Utd, Chelsea, Spurs and Newcastle. This all despite their limited resources, so yeah, helping to guide Swansea to mid-table is definitely a great achievement. I agree player of the year would be excessive, but he makes my TOTY, no question:

Vorm

Richards Coloccini Kompany Enrique

Cabaye Britton 

Valencia Rooney Silva

Van Persie


----------



## Andre

Seb said:


> Typical British attitude to football, he's not about goals and assists, he sits in front of the defence and plays a simple passing game, and he does it better than any other player in the league, *helping his team monopolize the ball and therefore not let the opposition create many chances*, hence why Swansea have conceded less goals at home this year than Man Utd, Chelsea, Spurs and Newcastle. This all despite their limited resources, so yeah, helping to guide Swansea to mid-table is definitely a great achievement. I agree player of the year would be excessive, but he makes my TOTY, no question:
> 
> Vorm
> 
> Richards Coloccini Kompany Enrique
> 
> Cabaye Britton
> 
> Valencia Rooney Silva
> 
> Van Persie


lol, typical response from a Barcelona fan, no offense but it's to be expected. The bolded part is clearly bullshit seeing as I've seen Vorm keep Swansea in games week in, week out. Swansea concede plenty of chances (home and away) but are lucky to have to have a world class shot stopper with great positional sense, reflexes and agility between the sticks. Dominating possession doesn't always equate to stopping the oppossition from creating chances, their defence is still pourous, something that we've proven twice this season.


----------



## Seb

It's not bullshit if you look at the possession stats Swansea have, has a single team had more of the ball than them at the Liberty Stadium yet this season? Of course they concede chances, all teams do, but they would concede considerably more if they didn't have so much of the ball when you look at the calibre of squad they have.

As for Vorm, you don't need to justify his quality to me, I think he's been the best keeper in the league this season, no mean feat considering the likes of Hart and Krul who have both been superb and keepers such as Dea Gea, Ruddy, Friedel, Sczeszny, even Cech (since Di Matteo took over at least), have been very good too. Then I think of Schwarzer and Al Habsi who have both been impressive... this really has been the year of the goalkeeper.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

@AndreBaker So is every player's importance measured by his goals and assists despite his position on the pitch? Dominating ball possesion directly affects the number of chances the opponents create.Football 101.


----------



## Renegade™

Seb said:


> :troll
> 
> You call Busquets a "disgrace to the game" and worse than Suarez because he has in the past gone down holding his face when another player has climbed on his shoulders/backed into him (which results in them getting booked, as opposed to winning penalties like Young), yet when Young is tapped on the toe and goes down like the defender swung an axe at his femur, it's still a pen? What's even more bizarre is that you think that the absolute minuscule contact was enough to constitute a foul, even after you've acknowledged the honrrendous dive :lmao


Should've worded it better, no doubt he dives but there was contact. It looked a pen in real time until the flop, had he gone down more realistically and not like he'd been shot in the foot it would've looked more believable. Still the contact is there and that was enough for Halsey to award it. Even the commentators at first called it a penalty. Obviously replays show otherwise but you can still see where the ref thought it was, he see's the contact and then Young's dive rubber stamps it for him.

Busquets is a disgrace to the game as is Suarez, but the last few weeks Young is doing his best to catch them up.


----------



## Kiz

considerable lack of ashley williams love. he's been top 5 cb's for me


----------



## Seb

Busquets has been pretty clean this season. Usually saves his antics for Clasico's, which are overshadowed by players like Pepe and Ramos playing borderline violent football anyway. As for Young, it definitely wasn't a penalty. Simple as that.

Ashley Williams is definitely in my top 5, might even be third after Kompany and Sideshow Fabricio. Even Johnny Evans has impressed me recently, granted he was his usual gaff prone self when I saw him playing at the start of the season, but he's done very well stepping in since Vidic got injured.


----------



## Magsimus

@ :snrub. Got absolutely schooled by :Cisse. But then again, who hasn't.

Also:



> Newcastle United have offered a 10-day trial to Australian defender Curtis Good.
> The 19-year old, who currently plays for Melbourne Heart in the Hyundai A-League has impressed since making his debut against Newcastle Jets this season.


Who is this? ^


----------



## Kiz

left footed defender from the ais (australian institute of sport), joined the heart as a 17 year old, played 25 games, got a handful of u/20 caps too. over 6 foot already, so a good height. has the attributes to go far from the little i've seen.


----------



## Renegade™

Never heard of him but if Newcastle are interested in him he must be pretty Good :jay2



> As for Young, it definitely wasn't a penalty. Simple as that.


It was to Halsey :jordan2


----------



## Rush

Normally our blokes head to asia or lower leagues in england. He's not bad but he's not premier league standard (not that i've seen too much of him). Could potentially get there, but not for a club who wants to be in the CL.


----------



## Andre

Seb said:


> It's not bullshit if you look at the possession stats Swansea have, has a single team had more of the ball than them at the Liberty Stadium yet this season? Of course they concede chances, all teams do, but they would concede considerably more if they didn't have so much of the ball when you look at the calibre of squad they have.
> 
> As for Vorm, you don't need to justify his quality to me, I think he's been the best keeper in the league this season, no mean feat considering the likes of Hart and Krul who have both been superb and keepers such as Dea Gea, Ruddy, Friedel, Sczeszny, even Cech (since Di Matteo took over at least), have been very good too. Then I think of Schwarzer and Al Habsi who have both been impressive... this really has been the year of the goalkeeper.


I like how you're trying to tout Ruddy to me (Norwich fan here!), lol, he has been very good for us. De Gea has improved recently but was poor for the first half of the season, let's not overlook that. Al Habsi is terrible, awful positional sense and handling skills, half of the saves he makes would be caught by decent goalkeepers who actually have the correct starting position, a career made out of camera saves, he also makes a lot of mistakes.

...back to Britton, where has that possession got Swansea? No further than us! We have a lad playing for us (David Fox) who does a similar job but can actually play a killer pass whether it be assists or just starting moves that lead to goals, he has been instrumental for us but nobody raves on about him, why is that? because it's an everyday job that is common place in most football teams. Britton is so easy to take out of a game, twice we've put a man on him this season and he was forced to play on the edge of his own area facing his keeper, playing backwards passes, Stoke did the same thing as did others, I'm sure his stats still looked good but he's not as effective as you (and others) make out. 

Swansea's system and style completely relys on Vorm playing out of his skin (clean sheets) and Swansea's two key wingers (Dyer and Sinclair) getting behind defences without assistance (chances created) from a very conservative midfield, without those three Swansea would be in a relegation battle. You could try and say the same thing about Britton but without playing infront of teams with the short passing possession game Swansea could use a more expansive style (like us) and create more chances by taking risks, it worked for us and we have far worse central defensive options than Swansea and a goalkeeper who while being good isn't on Vorm's level. Britton's role in Swansea's success is highly exaggerrated, they have far important players in the team in my opinion.


----------



## united_07

Seb said:


> Typical British attitude to football, he's not about goals and assists,* he sits in front of the defence and plays a simple passing game, and he does it better than any other player in the league*, helping his team monopolize the ball and therefore not let the opposition create many chances, hence why Swansea have conceded less goals at home this year than Man Utd, Chelsea, Spurs and Newcastle. This all despite their limited resources, so yeah, helping to guide Swansea to mid-table is definitely a great achievement. I agree player of the year would be excessive, but he makes my TOTY, no question:
> e


----------



## Seb

^ Bad comparison. Scholes doesn't sit in front of the defence. He also has a much more expansive passing game.

It's got them no further than Norwich because Norwich have also had a superb season, not because Britton/Swansea haven't. I predicted both teams to finish 19th and 20th. I agree that Vorm is their best player, but Britton is definitely next.


----------



## united_07

Seb said:


> ^ Bad comparison. *Scholes doesn't sit in front of the defence*. He also has a much more expansive passing game.
> .


yes he does, its only the past couple of matches where he has actually got forward for some reason, but in recent years he has been playing as the 'deep lying playmaker' position


----------



## Andre

Seb said:


> It's got them no further than Norwich because Norwich have also had a superb season, not because Britton/Swansea haven't. I predicted both teams to finish 19th and 20th. I agree that Vorm is their best player, but Britton is definitely next.


I never said that Swansea haven't had a fantastic season, I just don't believe that Britton is as crucial to them as you make out. Take out Vorm, Dyer and Sinclair then Swansea would struggle big time, I don't think that you could say the same about Britton seeing as Swansea have lot's of players similar to him in style and quality. A good player, but Swansea managed to do the same thing without him last season when he went on a sabatacle to Sheffield United, who were relegated to league one, by the way.

I agree with *United 07* about Scholes, without his return (or Valencia's brilliance) to Uniteed then Citeh would be winning the league.


----------



## Seb

I've never considered Scholes to be deep lying player. Man Utd haven't really needed one since they've always had Ferdinand bringing the ball out from defence so confidently. Players that sit in front of the defence would be players like Barry, Obi Mikel, Parker. Britton himself is kind of like a 'poor' mans Andrea Pirlo.


----------



## Andre

Scholes sits on the defence for the majority of United's matches, dictating the play and bringing the ball out from the back, his appreciation for space is amazing. Rio Ferdinand has had to adapt his game a lot due to injuries, he doesn't get up and down as much as he used to, a point that Ferguson even made, this is where Scholes steps in. The fact that Scholes actually can get forward and score goals while playing this role just goes to show what a fantastic player he is, knowing when to make forward runs without sacrificing his responsibilities, he tends to get towards the opposition's box when United press higher up the pitch, it doesn't happen that often but he knows what he's doing because he's three moves ahead of most other players on the pitch. Scholes should be in any football fans premier league toty.


----------



## kingfunkel

AndreBaker said:


> I agree with *United 07* about Scholes, without his return (or Valencia's brilliance) to Uniteed then Citeh would be winning the league.


I think that's only part right. It's been more to do with Man City blowing the league more than United winning it. Also Toure going to the African Nations did help United.


----------



## Kiz

muamba's out of hospital apparently.


----------



## Henry Hill

Renegade™;11316425 said:


> After his Tevez comments I wouldn't take anything he says seriously again tbh.
> 
> Good result for us today, Young's dive aside it was still a pen as there's contact but he definitely over exaggerated with his flop to the ground, a little more realism with your dives Ashley plz 8*D
> 
> Once again best performers were Scholes, Carrick, Evans, Rio and Valencia. Rafael also had a great game and was unlucky not to be MOTM.


Yeah because no-one ever says anything dumb on here...

"Man Utd don't get decisions from referees...."
"How come England didn't win anything with their golden generation....?"
"Scholes deserves to be mentioned in the same breath as Xavi and Iniesta..."
"Ronaldo's a big game player because he demolishes small teams during the latter stages of the domestic season...."
"Champions League is more important than the World Cup and no-one really cares about the World Cup anymore..."
"Messi is the GOAT despite his international record...."

But the real reason you target the Tevez comment is because you're bitter that he no longer plays for you. Had he played throughout the season, City would have won this campaign handily but no of course Paul "can't tackle" Scholes must have won it for you. Sure.


----------



## BANKSY

Best Goalkeeper: Hart

Best Defender : Kompany

Best Midfielder: Scholes

Best Forward: RVP


----------



## D'Angelo

On Britton, valid points have been made by both Seb & Andre. The position Britton plays is vital to a lot of successful teams nowadays. His job is to retain the ball, and retaining the ball is hugely important to any team. It tires the opposition, it stretches teams, it allows chances to be created & most importantly it is one one of the best defensive tools a team has. Britton is excellent at what he does, but I don't think he does enough to be considered the best player in the league for his position. For example, compare Arteta & Britton, both play the same position for their sides albeit in different ways. In the PL, Britton on average makes 63 passes per game with a 93.1% PA. Arteta on average plays 79.5 passes per game with a PA of 90.1%. I'm also fairly sure Arteta has played the most passes in the league, and the most accurate ones. Both very impressive, but considering Arteta is a lot more ambitious with his passing and gets forward more it's no surprise there's a drop in PA. Arteta does a lot more defensive work than Britton too, he makes tackles and interceptions more often and has also chipped in with 6 goals and 2 assists in the league, not a bad tally for someone who plays as our deepest midfielder. Arteta is the better player in my eyes, but I've been an admirer of Britton this season. On Swansea as a whole, possession is great; but only if used efficiently. Case in point they dominated Newcastle in terms of possession, but how many times did they look like really scoring? There was little off the ball movement or on the ball creativity to ever make them look like scoring. Newcastle had no plan to go there and play football, because it's not going to happen 9 times out of 10. Newcastle were clinical with the couple of chances they had and walked out well worthy of their win, because their gameplan worked better than Swansea's, as simple as that. Compare it to Arsenal who overran City in terms of possession and they are very different games, we always looked threatening and used the ball well regardless of poor finishing. To Seb's question, yes, some teams have had more possession than Swansea at the Liberty: QPR(!), United, Chelsea (58%!) & Norwich.

EDIT: Shocked Chamberlain is a PFA YPOTY nominee. Ridiculous. If you're going to give it to an Arsenal player Theo is far more deserving. Aguero will win anyway, which is dumb. It should be 21 and under, 23 year olds commonplace as quality players these days, and considering he was £38m... not exactly a young emerging talent. 

PFA Player of the Year nominees: Sergio Aguero, Joe Hart, Scott Parker, Robin van Persie, Wayne Rooney, David Silva. Just as ridiculous: Scott Parker being a nominee. Who the fuck did this list? Two shocking lists there.


----------



## united_07

How has chamberlain been nominated for YPOTY?, he has only played 13 games and probably most of those subs, the same number of games as Scholes has played, if scholes was nominated for POTY everyone would be complaining. 

Also i would say de Gea is more deserving of being nominated for YPOTY, despite having a few shaky games, since the turn of the year he has been the best keeper in the league, and has the best clean sheet percentage.


----------



## Magsimus

Oxlade-Chamberlain? wut? How many starts has he made? Less than 10 surely?

Parker is just ridiculous, just knight him already and get the love-in over with.


----------



## Kiz

will laugh hard if anyone other than kun wins ypoty award.


----------



## D'Angelo

As an Arsenal fan I was the first to laugh at the inclusion of AOC. Pure hype for him to be included. De Gea having a great clean sheet % isn't just down to him, it's down to the way the team defends as a whole. On the whole Bale probably more consistent than last year, doesn't get a nom. Krul not getting a nom is laughable, considering he is actually eligible.

No-one else will win the YPOTY. It's a full gone conclusion as the POTY should be, although I fear this late scoring run from Rooney will see him get the nod for quite a few awards which would be totally unjust, but haven't players already done their voting anyways?


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> will laugh hard if anyone other than kun wins ypoty award.


tbh i think its annoying if he wins it, he was bought as a 23 year old and at £35m, i'd much rather see someone like walker or welbeck win it


----------



## Seb

Bale and Parker were both in my TOTY a couple of months ago, but not now. Parker was superb for the first half of the season but has dropped off since Xmas. Kind of like Nasri, Nani and VDV all did last season. Swap him for Valencia, and that's a good list.

£38 million for Kun... bargain. Will be a top 5 player on the planet in a couple of years.


----------



## D'Angelo

Welbeck winning the YPOTY would also be a travesty. Aguero obv first choice. 2nd Krul or I riot. Szczensy, Song & Theo three players alone from Arsenal who are more deserving than AOC and would choose all 3 over Welbeck too. Pilkington definitely worth a nod too. Allen too!? So many more deserving players than a few on there.

@Seb, Silva tailed off after Xmas, but I suppose he is an exception considering he was one of the top players before it. As Mags said, Parker being included is the pure love in from most people associated with English football. Farcical inclusion considering those left out.


----------



## Kiz

still dont understand the welbeck hype. see hardly any difference between he and sturridge except welbeck passes more often.


----------



## reDREDD

Mr. Snrub said:


> still dont understand the welbeck hype. *see hardly any difference between he and sturridge* except welbeck passes more often.


:terry

:suarez1


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

Why the hell is Welbeck in it? He's useless!


----------



## united_07

Also just realised that if Aguero is eligible for the award, why on earth isnt jonny evans nominated for YPOTY, most improved player of the year


----------



## steamed hams

Because it's about standard, you don't get bonus points for being crap in previous seasons.


----------



## Seb

steamed hams said:


> Because it's about standard, you don't get bonus points for being crap in previous seasons.


you get points for having been around a long time though (giggs in 09)


----------



## Kiz

united_07 said:


> Also just realised that if Aguero is eligible for the award, why on earth isnt jonny evans nominated for YPOTY, most improved player of the year












joleon disagrees.


----------



## Liam Miller

So city's best player not nominated, nice.

No dempsey cos he plays for fulham, :terry


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> joleon disagrees.


evans was totally ridiculed, people were saying he was nowhere near united standard, but he's stepped up and replaced on of the top 3 centrebacks in the world, vidic, and made a really good partnership with ferdinand


----------



## Kiz

united_07 said:


> evans was totally ridiculed, people were saying he was nowhere near united standard, but he's stepped up and replaced on of the top 3 centrebacks in the world, vidic, and made a really good partnership with ferdinand


lescott was totally ridiculed, people were saying he was nowhere near city standard, but he;s stepped up and combined with kompany to become one of the best cb pairings in the world.


----------



## EGame

RVP and Aguero, no one else even comes close.

Lold'd @ the YPOTY. Welbeck, AOC and Walker are joke nominations.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

RVP and Aguero surely have to win the awards, both have been absolute machines all year


----------



## Liam Miller

EGame said:


> RVP and Aguero, no one else even comes close.
> 
> Lold'd @ the YPOTY. Welbeck, AOC and Walker are joke nominations.


Most are a joke but they want englishman in there.

Haven't watched chelsea much but can someone tell me what sturridge has done since last year? Suppose you take the whole season into account and he was good at the start of it but like parker hasn't done much recently.


----------



## EGame

WWE_TNA said:


> Most are a joke but they want englishman in there.
> 
> Haven't watched chelsea much but can someone tell me what sturridge has done since last year?


Nothing, absolutely nothing. 

Where is Mata? where is Ba? Two players that have been talismen for their club this season, have not been nominated. Ridiculous.


----------



## Liam Miller

Would not suprise me if Gareth "messi and ronaldo in one" bale wins it and people have a wankfest over it.

Kenny Dag for manager of the year surely.


----------



## Kiz

idk why there's a shortlist of 6. should be way more

tbf sturridge has been pushed out wide for most of the season due to drogba/:torres but he's still been incredibly lazy and ordinary. rumours of us signing him back. do not want.


----------



## Seb

Dalglish for MOTY if he wins two trophies. Better than any of the other managers will have done. Sure, Pardew might get Newcastle in to the top 4, but top 4 isn't silverware.


----------



## nazzac

Seb said:


> Dalglish for MOTY if he wins two trophies. Better than any of the other managers will have done. Sure, Pardew might get Newcastle in to the top 4, but top 4 isn't silverware.


What if Di Matteo wins FA Cup, champions league n gets Chelsea into top 4?


----------



## Liam Miller

Don't forget kit deal seb.


----------



## Kiz

+ the kit deal.

WHY DOES EVERYONE FORGET THE KIT DEAL


----------



## reDREDD

Arsenal have the treble so far

Top 4/ beating nasri/ beating adebayor(which is like the carling cup)

Liverpool are well on their way to a treble too if they win the FA cup
Carling cup/ t shirt deal/ FA cup


----------



## nazzac

redeadening said:


> Arsenal have the treble so far
> 
> Top 4/ beating nasri/ beating adebayor(which is like the carling cup)
> 
> Liverpool are well on their way to a treble too if they win the FA cup
> Carling cup/ t shirt deal/ FA cup


They also win the Crossbar challenge cup


----------



## Razor King

Dempsey should have been nominated ahead of Parker and AOC/Welback shouldn't have been nominated. They aren't winning, so I'm fine. van Persie and Aguero. No two ways there.


----------



## Seb

nazzac said:


> What if Di Matteo wins FA Cup, champions league n gets Chelsea into top 4?


Won't get top 4 or win the CL, he might win the FA Cup, but even if he does, Dalglish has THE KIT DEAL.


----------



## Magsimus

Sturridge... this is the guy that was booed off by his own fans? Yep, give him the damn award!

Pardew won't win MOTY, I'd put good money on that.


----------



## Joel

Sturridge hasn't had a good 2012 at all. Still scored a few goals, but nothing to warrant a nomination.

So what if Aguero cost £38m and is not an emerging talent? The award is for the best younger player and he has been that. If he does not win it, then it's the worst decision ever. Well actually no, that was Giggs winning it in 09 :terry


----------



## Mikey Damage

Razor King said:


> Dempsey should have been nominated ahead of Parker and AOC/Welback shouldn't have been nominated. They aren't winning, so I'm fine. van Persie and Aguero. No two ways there.


Agreed about Dempsey. Robbery!


----------



## Magsimus

They've just nominated every English player they could find. 

Hey Pogba, how are the reserve team doing tonight? 3-0 looks quite familiar :torres

Come on, Wigan. An Arsenal win would basically seal CL.


----------



## united_07

Magsimus said:


> Hey Pogba, how are the reserve team doing tonight? 3-0 looks quite familiar :torres


bugger, forgot it was on, just started watching now and its 3-2 so it looks like the comeback is on


Gary Neville just did a good bit about diving on MNF


----------



## Liam Miller

Magsimus said:


> They've just nominated every English player they could find.
> 
> *Hey Pogba, how are the reserve team doing tonight? 3-0 looks quite familiar :torres*
> 
> Come on, Wigan. An Arsenal win would basically seal CL.


What's the score again lad, 3-?


----------



## Magsimus

Haha not watching it, just acknowledging the 3-0. Well if you can't beat the 1st team...

Edit: Fantastic break by Wigan. 0-1.

:wilkins :wilkins :wilkins MY WORD.


----------



## Seb

:lmao :lmao

VISCA EL WIGAN, Djourou is still the worst player in the league.


----------



## DocBlue

What the hell. Surely won't last


----------



## united_07

Magsimus said:


> Hey Pogba, how are the reserve team doing tonight? 3-0 looks quite familiar :torres
> .


3-4

:torres :torres :torres


edit:
3-6


----------



## BANKSY

I sense another 5 - 2 here .


----------



## Magsimus

united_07 said:


> edit:
> 
> 3-6





Magsimus said:


> Haha not watching it, just acknowledging the 3-0. Well if you can't beat the 1st team...


^^^

Guess that's why all of them are getting released for being shite :lol


----------



## haribo

Henry Hill said:


> Yeah because no-one ever says anything dumb on here...
> "Robben is better than Ronaldo..."
> "tevez is better than Messi...."


:torres



united_07 said:


> edit:
> 3-6


The reserve league north is ours!?


----------



## TheF1BOB

Rosicky is a fucking beast!!! Vermaelen playing great too. Ramsey, Song and Djourou are playing like headless twats. Sort it out lads!!!


----------



## Magsimus

Come on Wigan, hang on. Maybe even steal another on the break.

Ohhhh Moses :no:


----------



## CGS

Seb said:


> Dalglish for MOTY if he wins two trophies. Better than any of the other managers will have done. Sure, Pardew might get Newcastle in to the top 4,* but top 4 isn't silverware*.


:wenger disagrees 

Hopefully Wigan holds on here. Would be epic


----------



## reDREDD

Mata shoulda been nominated for young player of the year.

he's younger than 23

cmon guys, lets get down on our knees and suck off THE scott parker


----------



## nazzac

redeadening said:


> Mata shoulda been nominated for young player of the year.
> 
> he's younger than 23
> 
> cmon guys, lets get down on our knees and suck off THE scott parker


Mata has been our best player. He should have been nominated for something


----------



## CGS

redeadening said:


> Mata shoulda been nominated for young player of the year.
> 
> he's younger than 23
> 
> cmon guys, lets get down on our knees and suck off THE scott parker


Not surprised. FA gotta keep :arry sweet afterall


----------



## BANKSY

Only 200 Wigan fans. Thats fucking tragic , thats around League 1 level of an away folowing.


----------



## Edgehead 26

Scott Parker for player of the year? Joke. He's shit.


----------



## Edgehead 26

5 Mins added on?


----------



## T-C

This Wigan side eh?


----------



## united_07

bit pathetic from van persie there


----------



## Joel

WIGAN

Beat Liverpool, beat Man United, beat Arsenal.


----------



## Magsimus

ahahaha Van Persie you utter mug. Not like it in Caldwell's pocket?

Petulant child. Get in Wigan, fully deserved. 2 fantastic performances in a row, hope they stay up.


----------



## reDREDD

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Only 200 Wigan fans. Thats fucking tragic , thats around League 1 level of an away folowing.


meh, wigan have always been a rugby place

i find it unbelievable they can sustain a club with so few fans


----------



## Silent Alarm

Don't like being trolled yourself, Van Persie? Shithead.


----------



## CGS

So United & Arsenal fans. Are we still Shite for losing to Wigan? :suarez1


----------



## EGame

The mighty Emirates fortress has just collapsed under the mighty Wigan. 

RVP should win the award for POTY but he also should get the award for the worst sportsman of the year.


----------



## nazzac

Joel said:


> WIGAN
> 
> Beat Liverpool, beat Man United, beat Arsenal.


couldn't beat the EVILCHELSEACHARGE :evil:


----------



## Seb

Van Persie, what a bitch.

Wigan :mark:

Puts Bolton and Kean one step closer to going down :mark:


----------



## CGS

What did RVP do at the end of the match? Missed it.


----------



## Humph

Why did Djourou come off for Ox? Should of been ramsey then Song could keep pushing up.


----------



## T-C

Chain Gang solider said:


> So United & Arsenal fans. Are we still Shite for losing to Wigan? :suarez1


Nah, Liverpool are shite for many other reasons.


----------



## Magsimus

Still got to play Wigan :cena

Not looking forward to that.


----------



## reDREDD

i always thought wigan were like the bayern of england


----------



## Razor King

Arsene Wenger showing once again that he has forgotten the basics of football management.

- Walcott did nothing for the entire game and he remains on the pitch.
- van Persie seems to he cuddling with Torres these days because he is somewhat afraid to shoot. I don't know what he was doing. Why can't you just shoot instead of passing the ball in the penalty box? It's really bad when van Persie had the best pass ratio in the game and was busy passing even when he could have take the shot.
- Djourou just proved that Wenger knows nothing about economics. Last month, he received a new contract with improve wages of 55,000/week. Fpalm

Once Rosicky got quiet, we looked lost. Song was pitiful but i don't blame the guy because he seemed to be the only one interested in creating something. For a change, Ramsey wasn't the worst player on the pitch. We had several leading candidates for that title, including van Persie.

The problem with Arsenal and this has been a consistent problem; you can't expect to win. You have to play to win. The players landed on the pitch expecting to win. That's the precise reason we won't win anything unless something drastic happens.

Awful performance; awful management; awful game. But glad for Wigan. They deserved it and I was hoping they would add some more, honestly. I didn't want a heartbreaker for them at the end because what I saw in Wigan was passion and desire to win. Arsenal had none.

Next up, Chelsea and then Stoke away. Good luck with that one.


----------



## CGS

T-C said:


> Nah, Liverpool are shite for many other reasons.


:nas


----------



## D'Angelo

If ever there was a match that TYPIFIED Arsenal, that was it. Comfortably beat City then lose to Wigan :wenger They were the better side, we created very little in terms of clear cut chances. We have always been weird in that we are more likely to concede from a corner than score, but we've been much better for that this season so that was a surprise. Second goal was just plain poor defending. We never utilized our width enough, Wigan were more than happy to take pressure centrally and whenever we did get wide a line of three stopped anything from getting through. It was one of the best tactical set ups from a manager all season.

People having a go at RvP, get real. He is a tepremental character, but has done that only twice that I can re-call, and one was from Krul being equally as cuntish. He's one of the more likeable players in the league, and criticism coming from United fans considering Rooney plays for them is hilarious. He lost his rag tonight but it's nothing a lot of other players don't do, regardless of what I or anyone else thinks about it. It's a trait of a lot of athletes. 

Poor from Wenger. We didn't change throughout and Ox in the middle was a disaster, he did nothing but run into nothing and lose the ball. We desperately missed Arteta, as I said in January after our loss to Swansea, if there is no Arteta, there's pretty much no midfield and consequently we don't play well. Only one who played well was Rosicky. No-one else impressed me. On-to Chelsea and hopefully a fit Arteta and 3 points. 3rd isn't lost, we've had a setback but nothing we can't come back from considering Spurs' form and Chelsea's fixture list.

@Razor, that's certainly dramatic. Wenger is still the second best manager in the country, it was a bad result but hardly bad enough to be saying he has lost the basics. We never wanted to or looked to play to Theo's strengths. We needed his width and what did we do? Play it right down the fucking middle all game. Song was horiffic, no desire to win the ball back, poor offensive passing, he had a shocker. Harsh on RvP as well. Sensational last few games and unfortunate not to get a couple in both had it not for being marginally offside, hitting the woodwork and drawing some good saves (talking about last few games obv, not this one). But yes, today he looked more like passing than shooting when he had several opportunities, but for the most part Wigan barely gave him anything. Apart from January, QPR and this game, complacency hasn't crept in at all. We can't be complacent vs Chelsea or Stoke just like we couldn't be vs City, so I think we'll get a result in both.


----------



## Magsimus

D'Angelo said:


> People having a go at RvP, get real. He is a tepremental character, but has done that only twice that I can re-call, and one was from Krul being equally as cuntish. He's one of the more likeable players in the league


Wow if this is serious. 

Hutz


----------



## Gunner14

Razor King said:


> Arsene Wenger showing once again that he has forgotten the basics of football management.
> 
> - Walcott did nothing for the entire game and he remains on the pitch.
> - van Persie seems to he cuddling with Torres these days because he is somewhat afraid to shoot. I don't know what he was doing. Why can't you just shoot instead of passing the ball in the penalty box? It's really bad when van Persie had the best pass ratio in the game and was busy passing even when he could have take the shot.
> - Djourou just proved that Wenger knows nothing about economics. Last month, he received a new contract with improve wages of 55,000/week. Fpalm
> 
> Once Rosicky got quiet, we looked lost. Song was pitiful but i don't blame the guy because he seemed to be the only one interested in creating something. For a change, Ramsey wasn't the worst player on the pitch. We had several leading candidates for that title, including van Persie.
> 
> The problem with Arsenal and this has been a consistent problem; you can't expect to win. You have to play to win. The players landed on the pitch expecting to win. That's the precise reason we won't win anything unless something drastic happens.
> 
> Awful performance; awful management; awful game. But glad for Wigan. They deserved it and I was hoping they would add some more, honestly. I didn't want a heartbreaker for them at the end because what I saw in Wigan was passion and desire to win. Arsenal had none.
> 
> Next up, Chelsea and then Stoke away. Good luck with that one.


Tonight just summed up every reason why Wenger should be fired. Shows no respect for clubs expect them to roll over and let us win then cries when we get beat. Disgrace to our club watching his pathetic attempts to moan at the 4th official.


----------



## D'Angelo

Magsimus said:


> Wow if this is serious.
> 
> Hutz


How? 2 times this season he has been a cunt post whistle. One was down to him and Krul and this was just being a cunt. 


27/33 points. Exceptional for any team. Any of talk of Wenger losing his job is hilariously reactionary and severely short-termist.


End of the day, I'd take a fit Arteta and a loss out of that game in a second. Without Arteta, who apparently is in crutches and a protective boot, we won't be playing any good stuff.

On Djourou, that new contract was activated by a clause in his contract, not Arsenal's choice to re-sign him. He probably signed that last season when he was comfortably one of our better players to future proof himself. Commonplace nowadays.

Thing is, if we beat Chelsea everything will be rosy in the Arsenal garden, and if we don't it will go the opposite way. Fans are fickle, and the truth is, whatever happens, problems need to be addressed.


----------



## reDREDD

inb4 he blames the pitch

o wait, its emirates :wenger


----------



## Magsimus

D'Angelo said:


> How? 2 times this season he has been a cunt post whistle. One was down to him and Krul and this was just being a cunt.


- What on earth did Krul do wrong?
- He's not likeable in the slightest.

Oh, here's a :wenger interview. Says losing was harsh. Completely outplayed imo.


----------



## Gunner14

D'Angelo said:


> How? 2 times this season he has been a cunt post whistle. One was down to him and Krul and this was just being a cunt.
> 
> 
> 27/33 points. Exceptional for any team. Any of talk of Wenger losing his job is hilariously reactionary and severely short-termist.
> 
> 
> End of the day, I'd take a fit Arteta and a loss out of that game in a second. Without Arteta, who apparently is in crutches and a protective boot, we won't be playing any good stuff.


14 loses in 46 games this season.
Another season where Wenger fails to improve anything at the club.
another season where he fails to develop anything new from Arsenal.
Another season where he fails to add any form of depth to the side.
Another season where he fails to accept his failing.
Another season full of excuses.

Doesnt seem knee jerk reactionary when we've been going backward for 7 years. A good run while sides around stumble papers over cracks slightly but we've lost more games than Newcastle, Spurs and Chelsea and that isn't good enough.

Nothing will ever improve until he is gone.

On another note. as much as i despire the prick for 70 minutes Tomas Rosicky looked like a footballer. Then he got tired and was just his shit old self again for the last 20. Well worth the new deal (Y)


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

Arteta slows Arsenal's play down conpletely, no big loss for them that he's going to be out for a while.


----------



## D'Angelo

Magsimus said:


> - What on earth did Krul do wrong?
> - He's not likeable in the slightest.
> 
> Oh, here's a :wenger interview. Says losing was harsh. Completely outplayed imo.


Krul constantly wasted time, and whenever RvP complained Krul gave him a mouthful and got in his face at the final whistle after you lost. The bias is horrendous if you can't see Krul wasn't in the wrong just as much as RvP in that incident. 

That was easily the best away performance at the Emirates since I can remember for a while now. Wasn't even the worst home performance from us this season, we've played worse than that and won. Feel there will be more criticism of Arsenal and not enough praise for Wigan from the media who put in one of the performances of the season. The biggest broad criticism of Wenger is that we don't prepare for the opposition enough. I said it would be tricky if they went with that formation, and it was. We didn't know how to contain them or breach them. Poor all round, we need to change with the times - most other top coaches scout the opposition extensively, we just don't.


----------



## Hyperblast

Gunner14 said:


> 14 loses in 46 games this season.
> Another season where Wenger fails to improve anything at the club.
> another season where he fails to develop anything new from Arsenal.
> Another season where he fails to add any form of depth to the side.
> Another season where he fails to accept his failing.
> Another season full of excuses.
> 
> Doesnt seem knee jerk reactionary when we've been going backward for 7 years. A good run while sides around stumble papers over cracks slightly but we've lost more games than Newcastle, Spurs and Chelsea and that isn't good enough.
> 
> Nothing will ever improve until he is gone.
> 
> On another note. as much as i despire the prick for 70 minutes Tomas Rosicky looked like a footballer. Then he got tired and was just his shit old self again for the last 20. Well worth the new deal (Y)


Gunner have you ever been positive?


----------



## T-C

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Arteta slows Arsenal's play down conpletely, no big loss for them that he's going to be out for a while.


Yea, but Ramsey is his replacement and he is shite.

Gary Neville again showing why he is the best tv pundit around there. A great listen.


----------



## Humph

Gunner14 said:


> Tonight just summed up every reason why Wenger should be fired. Shows no respect for clubs expect them to roll over and let us win then cries when we get beat. Disgrace to our club watching his pathetic attempts to moan at the 4th official.


:lmao


----------



## Gunner14

Hyperblast said:


> Gunner have you ever been positive?


Yeah but theres not alot coming from the club to be positive about lately. We don't care about any of the sporting aspects of the game.


----------



## Seb

GNEV is brilliant. I remember his first Sky game was a Liverpool one, and I expected biased analysis but got the complete opposite. He's even impartial and interesting when talking about Tevez. Probably my second favourite Premier League pundit after Graeme Souness.


----------



## Joel

Wilshere :sad:


----------



## reDREDD

Joel said:


> Wilshere :sad:


he better not be back......


----------



## Kenny

redead got banned?


----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> he better not be back......


He's out of the Euros.

Anyone know why redead got banned? I may have to take this up with Headliner. That wasn't a very clean or honest thing to do


----------



## Irish Jet

I could never tire of hearing Neville talk about football.

He made a great arguement about the diving and how dangerous a road it is to label people as cheaters, everyone does it. Delighted one pundit FINALLY showed that Messi dives, sick of hearing otherwise from people who only watch his highlights.

Agreed with nost of his team of the year too. Would have had Krul over Hart, that's about it.


----------



## Liam Miller

RVP :lol :lol what a sore losing fucking prick and wenger (who i usually don't mind but looked like a tool tonight)

Well in wigan, moses was class and McCarthy and McCarthur>>>>>>ramsey.

Gaz was top again tonight, team of the year was pretty much spot on and he put demps in it.


----------



## CGS

King Kenny said:


> redead got banned?


This. What the fuck happened there 




Hyperblast said:


> Gunner have you ever been positive?


Gunner will be positive when something similar to this ever happens 




Gunner14 said:


> Now you're just being silly. Blackburn are sh't and are fingers crossed will go down. If it makes you feel better this is what i expect from a season when looking at teams in a individual self contained perfect world (no injuries, not taking into account prior games that week, form etc..).
> 
> Aston Villa - 4 points
> Birmingham - 6 points
> Blackburn - 6 Points
> Blackpool - 6 points
> Bolton - 6 points
> Chelsea - 3 Points
> Everton - 6 Points
> Fulham - 6 Points
> Liverpool - 4 Points
> Manchester City - 3 points
> Manchester united - 3 points
> Newcastle - 6 points
> Stoke - 6 points
> Sunderland - 6 points
> Tottenham - 4 points
> West Brom - 6 points
> West Ham - 6 points
> Wigan 6 points
> Wolves - 50 points (Everyone should be given extra for going to that shit hole of a city.)
> 
> In short no side should take points from the Emirates. Im disappointed with any game we don;t win at home. And away no shame losing to billionaires. No shame losing at OT or the Bridge. Drawing at Anfield is expected but as mentioned but as the retarded fail to understand with the way our particular games have gone with Liverpool im very disappointed with what we have come away with. That is nothing to do with other teams that just to do with the games involving Liverpool and Arsenal in recent seasons. 38 games 32 wins 3 draws 3 losses.
> Now while i am in noway saying im execting that to ever happen when i look at the other sides in the league there is no reason why we should lose to them other than letting ourselves down.


----------



## Irish Jet




----------



## Liam Miller

I hope lawro, redknapp, keegan, barnes, crooks, savage, thompson, merse, wilkins etc etc are taking notes on him.

So everyone think wigan will stay up again? and 2 from qpr, bolton and rovers will go down with wolves.


----------



## Nige™

WWE_TNA said:


> So everyone think wigan will stay up again? and 2 from qpr, bolton and rovers will go down with wolves.


It's one from Bolton, QPR & Wigan to stay up. We're doomed now with no hope of return.

Norwich & Wigan at home, Chelsea & Spurs away. We need to win one of them just to get level with QPR. We'd then have to beat Wigan and hope QPR don't get more than three points from Stoke & Spurs at home. Like us they have to go to Chelsea, plus they go to City on the last day. We'll both lose our away games and we'll have to take at least four points from our home games and hope they get fuck all. Bolton's games aren't as bad and they have more chance of getting points than us.

To sum up, :kean is taking us down like we knew he would. Congratulations Venkys. 18 months from mid-table and safe as houses to almost relegated, then actually relegated with a clueless muppet in charge to try & take us back up. Then there's the financial disaster they've borrowed themselves into relying on Premier League television money. Thanks Venkys, you utter clueless cunts.(Y)

At least they're going to be out of pocket, and all Kean's mates on Sky can't back him up anymore. Well I'm sure Champagne Charlie & McInally will try and blame it *all* on Venkys like they always do.


----------



## Irish Jet

WWE_TNA said:


> I hope lawro, redknapp, keegan, barnes, crooks, savage, thompson, merse, wilkins etc etc are taking notes on him.
> 
> So everyone think wigan will stay up again? and 2 from qpr, bolton and rovers will go down with wolves.


And Alan "ARE WE TOO HONEST" Shearer, who is the biggest knob of them all. Don't mind Savage, who's actually pretty passionate about the game and his opinions too, Neville is just brilliant at backing his points up.


----------



## Silent Alarm

WWE_TNA said:


> I hope *lawro, redknapp, keegan, barnes, crooks, savage, thompson, merse, wilkins* etc etc are taking notes on him.
> 
> So everyone think wigan will stay up again? and 2 from qpr, bolton and rovers will go down with wolves.


Bunch of spoofing idiots, stealing a wage by spouting cliches every week.


----------



## Rush

:lmao Arsenal, classic.

RVP is a wanker but is anyone surprised?


----------



## MrMister

King Kenny said:


> redead got banned?


He'll be back from what I can tell. 

Arsenal is a great name for a team. Cool logo too. Ok, clueless American leaving now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

MrMister said:


> He'll be back from what I can tell.
> 
> Arsenal is a great name for a team. Cool logo too. *Ok, clueless American leaving now.*












''Git out!''

Jokes...


----------



## StarzNBarz

Go on Wigan...


----------



## MrMister

Silent Alarm said:


> ''Git out!''
> 
> Jokes...


I'm watching. Always watching. :side:


----------



## Renegade™

Irish Jet said:


>


Brilliant stuff, he's the best pundit around easily atm.

Too true on people saying Saint Messi never dives either. Bullshit he doesn't.


----------



## STALKER

Great stuff from G Neville.


----------



## Kiz

i presume redead got banned for asking if someone was brain damaged in a raw thread. come on now.

:lmao at rvp being likeable. he's a twat.


----------



## Goku

What the hell happened to Arteta?


----------



## Razor King

D'Angelo said:


> @Razor, that's certainly dramatic. Wenger is still the second best manager in the country, it was a bad result but hardly bad enough to be saying he has lost the basics. We never wanted to or looked to play to Theo's strengths. We needed his width and what did we do? Play it right down the fucking middle all game. Song was horiffic, no desire to win the ball back, poor offensive passing, he had a shocker. Harsh on RvP as well. Sensational last few games and unfortunate not to get a couple in both had it not for being marginally offside, hitting the woodwork and drawing some good saves (talking about last few games obv, not this one). But yes, today he looked more like passing than shooting when he had several opportunities, but for the most part Wigan barely gave him anything. Apart from January, QPR and this game, complacency hasn't crept in at all. We can't be complacent vs Chelsea or Stoke just like we couldn't be vs City, so I think we'll get a result in both.


I'm not going as far to call for Wenger's head, but I can't deny that I'm losing faith in Wenger. Yesterday and such games are the reason why we will never win anything.

Theo was tepid and I've said countless times, he should be playing up-front. He isn't a winger and he went clueless for the entire 90 minutes. We can't be complacent because it's not like we're walking the League. The hell.

I'd actually--for once--want to see van Persie play wide on the left and Chamberlain start on the right, with Rosicky in the hole and Walcott up front. No harm.

Our entire team is so reliant on Arteta. It's not funny anymore. Arteta's mere presence makes us a much better team. I'd have faith in us winning without van Persie, but I don't have any hope of us turning up without Arteta.




MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Arteta slows Arsenal's play down conpletely, no big loss for them that he's going to be out for a while.


Please... You really don't know what you're speaking.

Anybody doubting Arteta should go and watch all of our games this season. It's no wonder we were horrific without Arteta yesterday. If Arteta isn't back for the Chelsea game, even Torres will get his hat-trick. What the heck happened to him?


----------



## Goku

Agree with Razor King. Arteta has definitely been our best midfield player this season.


----------



## Kiz




----------



## Goku

Yeah, no.


----------



## Kiz




----------



## Goku




----------



## Zen

Tbh I don't understand why that guy so desperately wants a proper handshake.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OGFpeqMYp8


----------



## Rush

Matador said:


> Tbh I don't understand why that guy so desperately wants a proper handshake.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OGFpeqMYp8


you actually trying to defend RVP? :downing


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Nige™;11319508 said:


> *It's one from Bolton, QPR & Wigan to stay up*. We're doomed now with no hope of return.
> 
> Norwich & Wigan at home, Chelsea & Spurs away. We need to win one of them just to get level with QPR. We'd then have to beat Wigan and hope QPR don't get more than three points from Stoke & Spurs at home. Like us they have to go to Chelsea, plus they go to City on the last day. We'll both lose our away games and we'll have to take at least four points from our home games and hope they get fuck all. Bolton's games aren't as bad and they have more chance of getting points than us.
> 
> To sum up, :kean is taking us down like we knew he would. Congratulations Venkys. 18 months from mid-table and safe as houses to almost relegated, then actually relegated with a clueless muppet in charge to try & take us back up. Then there's the financial disaster they've borrowed themselves into relying on Premier League television money. Thanks Venkys, you utter clueless cunts.(Y)
> 
> At least they're going to be out of pocket, and all Kean's mates on Sky can't back him up anymore. Well I'm sure Champagne Charlie & McInally will try and blame it *all* on Venkys like they always do.


Don't you mean it's one from Wigan, Bolton and QPR that *go down*? Wolves are down and you lot are going down with them, only one more left, hope it's QPR. I don't like Wigan but I really like Martinez, hope he fucks off to a bigger club and those cunts go down next year. Don't really give a shit about Bolton either but simply cause of the whole Muamba thing I'd like them to stay up. QPR just bore the living shit outta me.

I think you're being a bit harsh on Steve Kean, remember, he's young AND talented. :kean


----------



## Kiz

maybe cos caldwell respects rvp and rvp is too busy being a wanker to oblige to a simple handshake?


----------



## Gunner14

RVP was being a little bitch all night. The reason he didnt shake caldwell's hand was because he was in his pocket all night and the 2 had a incident on the pitch about 81 minutes where RVP was simply being a dick.

At 27 he's still a child.


----------



## CGS

Matador said:


> Tbh I don't understand why that guy so desperately wants a proper handshake.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OGFpeqMYp8


Sportsmanship?


----------



## Gunner14

Current Seasonal records. Say you get 3 points for every win regardless of competition.

played 46 - won 26 drawn 6 lost 14 = 84
played 43 - won 20 drawn 12* lost 11 = 72 (* indicates draw in Carling cup final)

Difference between Arsenal and Liverpool this season doesn't look so big like that does it. Interesting how one club wants the manager gone and the other is in massive support of it.


----------



## Bullseye

I'd like to see Wolves, Blackburn and Villa go down. The championship needs someone young and talented to bring more exposure to it.


----------



## D'Angelo

Re-watched parts of the game last night. First thing I noticed is that we weren't complacent, at least not to the extent we were vs QPR. We started strongly which is a sign that we weren't complacent, but conceded two really poor goals that were down to tactics, poor defending and Arteta being off the pitch, nothing to do with complacency there as we were vs QPR just being so casual throughout the game. Ironically, the first half performance was far better than the second half one even though we conceded 2 in the 1st half. We created around 3-4 good chances in the 1st half alone, but the 2nd half we had about one. We went about the game all wrong and were tactically out-thought by Martinez and their players were up for the fight more than us. I was more worried about the lack of creating chances than the complacency vs QPR, purely because you can snap out of being complacent, but you can't start creating chances at will when you need to in a game. Hopefully it was just another 'blip' like vs QPR. A lot of players were below par, but that was one of the few games this season where an Arsenal defeat hasn't been solely down to us and not to the opposition playing well, it was a bit of both last night. It wasn't a fluke; Wigan beat Liverpool, United and were robbed of a win vs Chelsea so it's not like we played them when they were bang out of form. 

Arteta being out is a huge blow, we really do need Coquelin to get fit as quick as possible, only he can do the job with Arteta & Jack being out, and Diaby being a perennial crock. I'm more nervous about finishing 3rd or even 4th than I was before the game, but all the other teams around us have been so poor at capitalizing on poor results when they need to. Spurs are bang out of form, Chelsea have a gruelling fixture list & Newcastle have a nightmare last three games. I'm confident we can beat Chelsea on Saturday, because it is the type of game we have thrived in lately, a high pressure situation at home. Koscielny will be back but the only thing I'm worrying about is how Arteta will be replaced. It will surely be too soon for Diaby or Coq and we have no-one else to play there at all, unless we move Rosicky out of the AMF position and drop him deeper. Ramsey will surely play, and I'd rather him in a position he is comfortable in rather than a key role he doesn't know how to play.

One thing's for certain: we've given Chelsea an incentive on Saturday and Spurs will take inspiration from the result. The real test for them is whether they can take that and turn them into results.


EDIT: Apparently Djourou is out of the door to Juventus. Been hearing rumours for a while, not surprised. He'll flourish there where concentration lapses aren't as severely punished as they are here in England. He was great for us last year and was finally starting to show his talent, but he needs to be playing regularly, because he is too out of touch coming off the bench and starting after long times on the bench. A little bizarre that Juve want him considering he'll still be 4th/5th choice there and will more than likely suffer from the same problems. If this is true, hopefully it leaves the door open for a move for Vertonghen.


----------



## Kiz

> Roberto Mancini has been travelling back to Italy to care for his sick father in between vital Premier League games.
> Manchester City manager Mancini is worried about his dad Aldo, who has gone down hill in recent months after he appeared to have made a full recovery from a heart attack in 2010.
> Mancini is believed to have kept his concerns from his players as they try to close a five-point gap to leaders Manchester United at the top of the Premier League.
> 
> But he has informed assistants David Platt and Brian Kidd and backroom staff Attilio Lombardo, Fausto Salsano and Ivan Carminati.
> Mancini has made use of a private jet to return to his homeland and a source told Goal.com: 'City have given Roberto fantastic support and they have complete understanding of his situation. In the last few weeks he has been backwards and forwards to Italy to be at the bedside of his father.'
> The source added: 'Roberto is trying to be a father to Mario Balotelli and at the same time be a son to his own father.
> 
> 'It is all quite a strain on him and a remarkable testimony of his professionalism and desire to win the title that he is handling it so well and even continuing to go on scouting missions for new players.
> 'It also explains his reluctance to get involved in mind games with [Sir Alex] Ferguson. He is simply too exhausted.'


it's off goal but  if true.


----------



## united_07

> 'It also explains his reluctance to get involved in mind games with [Sir Alex] Ferguson. He is simply too exhausted.'


im sorry but isnt mancini the one actually creating the mind games


----------



## Kiz

what mind games

99% certain we're not winning the title. bobby seems to be 100%.


----------



## Goku

D'Angelo said:


> EDIT: Apparently Djourou is out of the door to Juventus.


:mark:


----------



## #dealwithit

Oh god, that's brilliant. Even a free transfer would be fine by me. Although I find it odd as didn't he only recently sign a 3 year contract worth 40K per week? Juve would be mad to offer him anything near that money (fuck we were mad to offer it to him), so if this has any legs I'm guessing it'll only be on loan. They'll probably want to take him, and see if they can teach him to be a good defender. If so, then he'll be great and they'll have done fine business. If not (the likely outcome), they'll just send him back to us.

It'll be similar to what Milan did with loaning Senderos, but instead of a football brain, it was trying to repair the man's fragile confidence. They couldn't do it, so back he came.


----------



## Joel

Man, Drogba really did killed Senderos' big club career.

Those were the days though. Drogba just having his way with Arsenal. Hopefully we get to see that this Saturday :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

Rumour is probably bullshit but united will use fabio and money to get gaitan, said it once and say it again do not fucking want especially if it means losing a twin.


----------



## Goku

Going to Italy to learn how to defend seems like a good bet for anybody.


----------



## united_07

WWE_TNA said:


> Rumour is probably bullshit but united will use fabio and money to get gaitan, said it once and say it again do not fucking want especially if it means losing a twin.


apparently fabio will go on loan and macheda is permanent


----------



## Joel

WWE_TNA said:


> Rumour is probably bullshit but united will use fabio and money to get gaitan, said it once and say it again do not fucking want especially if it means losing a twin.


Isn't it only a loan move? It would be better if he was loaned to a Premier League club, but still, any experience of first team football is good.


----------



## Liam Miller

:side: should have gotten all the info, but still don't want him anyway he'll be a complete waste of the bs price tag.

Atleast if it is true they might actually be buying a new left back.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Why do United fans think players like Anderson, Fabio and Macheda are great, all 3 are fucking shite. Oh and lets not forget Cleverldinho, Chichronaldo and Smallingbauer, never known a team with so many overrated players.

Just had to get that one out there.


----------



## Joel

WWE_TNA said:


> :side: should have gotten all the info, but still don't want him anyway he'll be a complete waste of the bs price tag.
> 
> Atleast if it is true they might actually be buying a new left back.


You never know. Things didn't work for him when he played us, but I could see the talent there. Under a manager like SAF, I think he can flourish into a great player.



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why do United fans think players like Anderson, Fabio and Macheda are great, all 3 are fucking shite. Oh and lets not forget Cleverldinho, Chichronaldo and Smallingbauer, never known a team with so many overrated players.
> 
> Just had to get that one out there.


Anderson is meh. Too injury prone to be at a top club. Macheda is just meh. The rest are good players though, so you're talking crap.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Joel said:


> Anderson is shite. Too injury prone to be at a professional club. Macheda is just awful. The rest are average players though, so you're talking sense.


You're welcome


----------



## Liam Miller

Joel said:


> You never know. Things didn't work for him when he played us, but I could see the talent there. Under a manager like SAF, I think he can flourish into a great player.
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson is meh. Too injury prone to be at a top club. Macheda is just meh. The rest are good players though, so you're talking crap.


Suppose you're right he could turn out to be a class player and i'm glad you responded to that ridiculous comment and you pretty much nailed on what i would have said about them players.


----------



## eddiefan

Cleverley, Fabio, Chicharito and Smalling are all young enough and have shown enough potential. They will hopefully get better with more experience. You just don't sell players like that for no reason. Anderson and Macheda have failed to live up to expectations and should be sold tho.


----------



## united_07

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *Why do United fans think players like Anderson, Fabio and Macheda are great*, all 3 are fucking shite. Oh and lets not forget Cleverldinho, Chichronaldo and Smallingbauer, never known a team with so many overrated players.
> 
> Just had to get that one out there.


bit of a generalisation, most fans want anderson and macheda gone. Fabio isnt shite, he was in amazing form at the end of last season, and was one of the better players against Barca in the CL final


----------



## Kiz

cleverdinho? i thought it was zinedine cleverley


----------



## Liam Miller

No that's the bebe.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

eddiefan said:


> Cleverley, Fabio, Chicharito and Smalling are all young enough and have shown enough potential. They will hopefully get better with more experience. You just don't sell players like that for no reason. Anderson and Macheda have failed to live up to expectations and should be sold tho.


Anderson and Macheda are shite, flat out undeniable shite. Fabio isn't at all a bad footballer but everytime I see him he looks like he's gonna get sent off. I never said Cleverley, Hernandez and Smalling were bad, I just said they're madly overrated by media and most fans, and they are, I've seen people calling for Cleverley to be at Euro 2012 despite the fact he's played about 5 games and been pretty unspectaculer and almost anonymous everytime I have seen him. People call Hernandez one of the best strikers in the world, like fuck he is, he's a goal hanger that sometimes can't even do that right with the amount he's offside, his general play is League One level, first touch of a rapist. Smalling is a decent centre half, but he sure as hell ain't the beast the media big him up to be, he makes mistakes and is often owned by tricky forwards, Evans is better.

Talking of overrated United players, Phil Jones, decent defender, had a great start to the season but he's still MASSIVELY overrated, partly because he's English and partly because he plays for Manchester United.


----------



## Kiz

overrated united players discussion lacks welbeck


----------



## Liam Miller

I do agree that people overrate cleverley because of the start he had this season, hernandez has been terrible at times this season and smalling don't have a bad word to say about him so i probably do overrate him.

Oi leave the fresh prince out of this kiz.


----------



## Rush

Just because someone is overrated doesn't mean they're a bad player. Think of Pele's overrating and general hype around Neymar, he's clearly not the best player in the world and is definitely the most overrated by some people. Doesn't mean he isn't class though.


----------



## Liam Miller

True and every player is overrated to a bunch of people, you will probably find people who think messi is overrated (pele and the folk with a hard on for the world cup)


----------



## #dealwithit

I've heard Fergie wants to split up the twins because apparently they keep to themselves too much, and aren't integrating into the club culture, learning english and whatnot. Anyone know if there's any truth to it? I guess it also doesn't help that both twins are fighting for only 1 spot in the first team, and I know one is meant to be a left back, but they're both right footed, and I think both are best at rightback.


----------



## EGame

Welbeck comes off as being one of the most average strikers ever.


----------



## Liam Miller

From what i know they both have good english especially compared to valencia and anderson not sure about the other stuff.


----------



## steamed hams

Gary Neville said nothing people don't already know. If a player doesn't go down they are far less likely to get a pen. Funny how Clark on Ashley Young was less of a foul than any other clip he showed though.


----------



## CGS

EGame said:


> Welbeck comes off as being one of the most average strikers ever.


Welbek to me is a big fish in a small pond kinda player. At Sunderland he looked boss. At Man U he looks good but not AS good as he did at Sunderland.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Chain Gang solider said:


> Welbek to me is a big fish in a small pond kinda player. At Sunderland he looked boss. At Man U he looks good but not AS good as he did at Sunderland.


The black Matt Le Tissier?


----------



## steamed hams

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> The black Matt Le Tissier?


Except Matt Le Tissier is better than most Man United players from the last 20 years. The only Man U players I'd say have been better since the Premier League brand started are Schmeichel, Irwin, Ronaldo, Giggs, Ferdinand, Scholes, Rooney, Beckham, Yorke.


----------



## Seb

Vidic? Stam? Van Nistlerooy? Cantona? Taibi?


----------



## steamed hams

Not in my opinion.


----------



## Kiz

BOZZA?


----------



## steamed hams

Mr. Snrub said:


> BOZZA?


He was better at Villa than he was at Man Utd. Personal favourite of mine but I can't say he is better than Le Tissier (or Schmeichel). Hopefully he replaces McLeish as Villa manager in the Summer because well it would be hilarious and things can't get much worse.


----------



## Kiz

villa job?










SOON


----------



## steamed hams




----------



## Kiz

adam peacock is the best pundit we have over here. he's never kicked a ball in his life. he gets to sit next to bozza and robbie slater, although he has been able to sit with MIRON and paul ifill lately, who are 100000000x better than slater and bozza. slater is a moron of the highest order


----------



## steamed hams

Is Slater by any chance Australian? :jordan

There are some awful pundits in the UK as well though, I think a lot of them have been named in this thread. Adrian Chiles is terrible on ITV.


----------



## Rush

Peacock is a great pundit, Slater is a muppet and Bozza and his headpiece are in love with SAF.


----------



## #dealwithit

Robbie Slater is actually scouse, but he migrated to Australia. He's also one of the many examples of Liverpool fans generally being idiots.

Craig Foster is also our best pundit by some distance. I know Liverpool fans won't agree cause he constantly rags on them.


----------



## Rush

Craig Foster is an absolute muppet and that has nothing to do with that. He has the intelligence of a potato.


----------



## Kiz

cannot stand craig foster at all. saying kompany was the weak link in our team


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

Sean Murray (the next big thing) has just scored a screamer of a free kick for Watford. Won't be surprised if a few prem teams come in for him in the summer.


----------



## D'Angelo

Reading promoted. Not sure if they'll stay up with the level of quality they'll be competing with next year (obv not great but there are good sides beyond 15th in most positions), but it's certainly possible. The league is getting rid of the dross in Wolves so there really won't be many really poor teams left. If only Wigan started playing in November... In the early 2000s there were a lot of generally awful sides.


----------



## Nige™

Robbie Slater is a legend. He played a big part in our Championship winning team in '95, largely in the first half of the season, which says a lot considering he was in competition with Wilcox & Ripley. We got him on a free too. I won't have a word said against him.

Good on Reading. I wanted McDermott to replace Kean, but now they're swapping leagues that won't be happening.


----------



## united_07




----------



## Henry Hill

steamed hams said:


> Except Matt Le Tissier is better than most Man United players from the last 20 years. The only Man U players I'd say have been better since the Premier League brand started are Schmeichel, Irwin, Ronaldo, Giggs, Ferdinand, Scholes, Rooney, Beckham, Yorke.


With more pace Le Tissier would have been incredible. His touch was beyond belief at times.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

steamed hams said:


> Except Matt Le Tissier is better than most Man United players from the last 20 years. The only Man U players I'd say have been better since the Premier League brand started are Schmeichel, Irwin, Ronaldo, Giggs, Ferdinand, Scholes, Rooney, Beckham, Yorke.


Roy Keane says hello!


----------



## Henry Hill

Roy Keane was so immense. One of the best to have ever played in the premiership. Complete psychopath mind.


----------



## Magsimus

> Newcastle are ready to make a move for Swansea loan star Gylfi Sigurdsson.
> 
> Toon boss Alan Pardew was hugely impressed with the Iceland midfielder during Newcastle’s win over Swansea on Good Friday, and has made discreet enquiries about his availability.
> 
> The Geordies are now leading the chase to land him from German parent club Hoffenheim.
> 
> Sigurdsson, 22, has made a huge impact at Swansea despite struggling to establish himself in the Bundesliga and would like to stay at the Welsh club.
> 
> Swansea boss Brendan Rodgers would love to sign him permanently, but may struggle to compete with bigger clubs in terms of a fee - the deal is likely to be around £8million - and wages if it comes to a bidding war.
> 
> Newcastle are unlikely to be the only club interested.


----------



## united_07

Rumours are that Drenthe has agreed to join Liverpool, bet that will please the everton fans



also sky italia are reporting that pogba has signed a 5 year deal with juve :suarez2


----------



## Nige™

Where would Gylfi fit in Mags?

Krul

Simpson - Coloccini - Taylor - Williamson - Jonas

Cabaye - Tiote

Ben Arfa - Gylfi

Cisse - Ba​Simpson or Santon & Jonas as wing backs with three at the back?


----------



## EGame

Newcastle being liked with Sigurdsson and Vertonghen 

inb4 treble next season.


----------



## Magsimus

^ :mark:



Nige™;11325745 said:


> Where would Gylfi fit in Mags?
> 
> Krul
> 
> Simpson - Coloccini - Taylor - Williamson - Jonas
> 
> Cabaye - Tiote
> 
> Gylfi
> 
> Ben Arfa - Cisse - Ba​Simpson or Santon & Jonas as wing backs with three at the back?


He'll fit in very well if we're allowed to field 12 players!

Same role he plays for Swansea, furthest forward in a midfield 3. Take Williamson out and that would probably be it, a left back will be brought in though.


----------



## Nige™

Magsimus said:


> ^ :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> He'll fit in very well if we're allowed to field 12 players!
> 
> Same role he plays for Swansea, furthest forward in a midfield 3. Take Williamson out and that would probably be it, a left back will be brought in though.


12 players is the future!

Would be tough to see Jonas out of the team though. I've not seen a lot of him at full back but when I've seen him earlier in the season he's looked really good at times.


----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> *Rumours are that Drenthe has agreed to join Liverpool, bet that will please the everton fans
> *
> 
> also sky italia are reporting that pogba has signed a 5 year deal with juve :suarez2












I wonder if Ruiz wishes he did a U Turn when Newcastle made a late bid for him.


----------



## God™

Drenthe isn't white enough for liverpool.


----------



## Kiz

drenthe still wouldnt get played.


----------



## Rush

Nige™ said:


> Robbie Slater is a legend. He played a big part in our Championship winning team in '95, largely in the first half of the season, which says a lot considering he was in competition with Wilcox & Ripley. We got him on a free too. I won't have a word said against him.


Slater is a fucking moron. Just be glad you don't have to listen to him every week.



God™ said:


> Drenthe isn't white enough for liverpool.


We must be getting rid of Johnson. Otherwise the quota is all out of whack :troll


----------



## Razor King

Preparing for Chelsea destroying Arsenal at the Emirates.


----------



## D'Angelo

Trying to shoehorn all of Newcastle's quality attacking players in one side would be futile. Have to find the right balance, and Pardew all of a sudden going for a 3 at the back to get them all in would be insane in the PL. If I had to wager on Newcastle bringining in anyone, it would be a couple of defenders. Can't see Vertonghen (who is apparently being courted by Barca and rightfully so) and Yanga-Mbiwa looks tied up who is an excellent player. Could see them bringing in an FB too. Apart from that if they do make the CL, they'll have to pad the squad. Balancing the CL and the league is tremendosuly difficult for any team. Don't think Pardew will do anything dramatic unless they lose some good players which may be the case. 

We won't get destroyed by Chelsea. If we'd have scraped a win vs Wigan people would be saying quite the opposite which would be totally untrue as well. We should win if Barca play like they usually do and get Chelsea chasing the ball all game. We lost 4-0 vs Milan, lost 2-0 to Sunderland and thrashed Tottenham. We lost vs QPR, beat City.


----------



## Magsimus

Where's this 3 at the back came from? The team I proposed is exactly the same formation we have now, and I by my reckoning it's doing pretty well.


----------



## Liam Miller

People expecting torres to start tonight and drogba vs arsenal?


----------



## Joel

We need Drogba to start both and the game after. His hold up play and his hunger for the big games is needed for the CL semis. And his ownage of Arsenal obviously is important for this Sunday.

Torres just hasn't kicked on since scoring them goals, thus proving that the guy is finished. In the game vs Arsenal in the first half of the season, he was coming off the back of a few goals and a suspension, yet he did absolutely nothing. Although, had Sturridge not be a greedy cunt, he would have had a simple tap in in that game. But yeah, the guy is finished. He can come on as a sub in these games. Make him feel like he is still important.


----------



## Kiz

but i thought torres was back after scoring 2 goals in a cup competition vs a lower team?

what about those preseason goals? cmon joel


----------



## Joel

I miss Evo


----------



## steamed hams

He put you on his ignore list. ique2


----------



## BANKSY

Only one man can get the old Torres back.


----------



## Razor King

D'Angelo said:


> We won't get destroyed by Chelsea. If we'd have scraped a win vs Wigan people would be saying quite the opposite which would be totally untrue as well. We should win if Barca play like they usually do and get Chelsea chasing the ball all game. We lost 4-0 vs Milan, lost 2-0 to Sunderland and thrashed Tottenham. We lost vs QPR, beat City.


No. I had a feeling we would draw against Wigan. Ended up being worse. Personally, I was confident against City, Spurs, and Liverpool. I wasn't that confident against Newcastle, but we won. With the recent history Chelsea and Drogba have against us, I'll happily take a draw.

After last night, Chelsea will believe that they have a real chance of making the CL Final. That should help us in typical cases, but I'm pretty sure we will screw up. I feel indifferent here. I'd be hoping for a win. I'm not confident of a win. If we lose, it would force Wenger to eat his words about "not needing any new signings if we finish strong." A manager can't afford to say such things publicly--no matter how much weight it attached to his assertion.

Regardless, with Chelsea next and Stoke away; I can't say I'm confident of us finishing strongly. Chelsea will pick up drastically due to the turn around and Newcastle are playing with more heart and passion than us.


----------



## haribo

> Liverpool are lining up a move for Chelsea forward Salomon Kalou, 26, whose contract at Stamford Bridge expires at the end of the season.
> 
> Tottenham are also planning a summer swoop for Kalou, but Chelsea intend to offer the Ivory Coast international a new contract.


:torres

Hilarity all round.


----------



## CGS

:suarez2 Do not want


----------



## Goku

KALOU


----------



## Rush

:downing

do not want at all.


----------



## Joel

Cech
Bosingwa
Cahill
Terry
Bertrand
Mikel
Essien
Lampard
Sturridge
Kalou
Torres

Hoping we go with that. I know Drogba is our ace in the hole against Arsenal, but I want him rested for the game @ Barca. Also want Cole, Ramires and Mata rested too.

Arsenal are going to miss their most consistent performer this season in Arteta, so let's see how they operate. Hopefully we can catch them on the break a few times, as they'll be desperate to push on and make up for that loss to Wigan.

On Kalou, I'd rather he left the country, because I know he is going to score against us next season if he is still at a club in this country.


----------



## Razor King

Everybody wants Kalou!


----------



## united_07

new liverpool shoes designed by lebron james










first doesn't really look like a liverbird

And, 18 premier league trophies on the bottom :lmao


----------



## Razor King

Arteta out for the rest of the season! :wenger

That's just terrible because we have nobody to be able to dictate the play. Benayoun won't be able to play against Chelsea either, so this calls for young and talented Aaron Ramsey to helm our midfield. (Y) I think everybody is aware of our win/loss ratio when Ramsey starts for us. I don't think Coquelin is fit either.

I find it fascinating though--against Chelsea--that we can now experiment with the players we have. In the perfect world, I'd play:

Szczesny

Sagna Koscielny Djourou Vermaelen

Rosicky Song

Chamberlain van Persie Santos

Walcott​
^ That would be my perfect line up against Chelsea. Rosicky is much better than Ramsey in the deep role and van Persie would actually be at home in the hole. I'd give Walcott the chance and if it doesn't work, we have Chamakh--whom I believe we could do something with if we give him 30 - 40 minutes. Santos could be superb in the left wing because he can actually dribble, cross, and score. That's why I've put Verminator on the left and Santos isn't much of a defender anyway. The biggest problem is Djourou and it pains me to include him, but if Song stops adventuring forward and stays in front of the back four, we won't be as defensively exposed as when Ramsey plays and ruins all the link-up play.

Rosicky's stamina is a major issue. The problem with Rosicky is that he can't play for more than 60 minutes. He tires early and that's when I'd bring in Ramsey to replace him. I think the team would function a lot better that way. Plus, we could use Ramsey's energy after the 70th minute mark and exploit the shortcomings of Chelsea's schedule that could hurt them in this match.

Nonetheless, all of this is just fantasy though because Wenger is so stubborn when it comes to formations and strategies. We will most likely see Ramsey in Arteta's role, with Walcott and Gervinho starting. Same old...


----------



## Joel

Well Ramsey was brilliant against us at Stamford Bridge. Things are different now - no more high line and the defence is playing better, so I hope we can nick a win. If we do, then we really will drag you back into the shit.


----------



## Razor King

I think you guys will win. Without Arteta, I don't have much hope. Plus, Wenger's tactics are very predictable.

Usually, we are awful against Stoke City. The next two games might decide our fate. The good thing is that our best defender for this season is back.


----------



## D'Angelo

The key to this match is what Arsene decides to do with the left side and replacing Arteta AND what Chelsea decide to do with Barca away looming. What I would like to see is Rosicky starting deep and Ox playing AMF. Ramsey doesn't know how to play that Arteta position at all and does not have a real understanding with Song. Wenger will surely tell Song to stay back more because the midfield won't be as stable as it usually is with Arteta pulling the strings. On the left, with Yossi suspended I'm really not sure what Arsene will do. Yossi has give us some real balance in recent weeks as he helps a lot defensively and plays more as a midfielder than a winger. I think he'll go with Gervinho on the left with Walcott on the right. Although I just can't see Wenger dropping Ramsey regardless of his recent poor form. It's a real shame none of Diaby/Coq/Arteta or Wilshere are fit, it's such an important part of the team. In terms of Chelsea - they surely HAVE to start Terry/Cahill? Ivanovic is suspended and Luiz is injured, and both put in a tremendous effort in the other night so they'll be there for the taking if we're incisive.

@Razor - to experiment now would be suicide and would almost certainly cost us 4th. You need to gradually phase new tactics in - not in a huge home game against Chelsea. Ironically Chelsea's revival has seen them play what they know - which is absolutely the right thing for them this season. We need to stick to what we know, and that's the formation we have played all season. Walcott is NOT ready for the lone striker role and Santos doesn't provide enough width. RvP doesn't have a defined place in the team anymore, he always plays that role but gets in the box when he needs to, and usually scores, we'd be fucked if he doesn't get into those positions. I think from 09 onwards if you ask him if he'd rather play a #10 position or a #9 position, he'd take the #9 as he is a ruthless finisher. In reality he plays neither and as he says he is a '9 and a half' and plays from deep a lot. A poor result vs Wigan doesn't mean we should re-think the whole team. That's for the summer and pre-season. Wenger may be stubborn - but to be fair to him he has got a 'good' team into excellent form this year. Kos being back is big - he'll get on the ball more and move it around more than he has been - he has to in the absence of Arteta.

I'm confident we won't lose - I can't see Chelsea exhausting themselves any more than necessary, regardless of who'll they'll play - but I'm not that confident of an Arsenal win either. We HAVE to start quickly and take our chances as early as they come, and Chelsea's fatigue will really start to show, if there's anything we can't do is give them an early lead. Having said that we have been excellent on the whole at home this season and we can do it without a doubt. We never do it the easy way...


----------



## Razor King

^ I understand the implications. I just think a manager like SAF--who switches different formations to suit the opponent would actually gamble. Wenger has the same tactic for every other team. Our strategies work against attacking teams but when there is a bus, we fail miserably.

Ideally, yes, Chamberlain in the middle with Rosicky in a deep position would be good. Ramsey has a lot of problem, so I'd bench him. Wenger will most likely start with Gervinho/Walcott and van Persie up front. I'd be glad if Chamberlain played in the hole because in the last minutes against Wigan, he actually was interested in creating something and did more than Walcott did in the entire game.


----------



## D'Angelo

I agree with that. I think we DO have the tools to get around a parked bus more than we did last year - watching us vs a parked bus side in the 2nd half of last year was one of the most horrendous sights an Arsenal fan could be - zero creativity. But, I think it's usually the smaller teams that use that tactic and it's usually those teams we show up against and think we'll win, so it's combination of both lack of invention, finishing and complacency. The whole team is generally more effective when a team attacks us instead of trying to defend all game. We just don't have a genius like Cesc who can turn a parked bus into a car crash anymore, nor do we have wingers (apart from Gerv earlier in the season, and maybe AOC) who are effective against parked buses. Rosicky has been great this year but he's not someone to create chances for fun like Cesc did, but maybe I'm asking too much. We'll see what happens on that front in the summer with JW/new signings. Walcott can be devastating against a team that attacks us and leaves holes but he is just so ineffective vs discipined defences. A quick note on Gervinho, he was playing really well before leaving for the AFCON and was a lot more direct, he created a ton of opportunities and spurned them, but he was still an effective player vs a parked bus, something we have missed.

Chamberlain has got the talent. Apart from Rosicky he played one of the passes of the game vs Wigan when he played an inch perfect pass out to Sagna, but apart from that run into nothing in the main. If he puts in a care free performance like he did vs Milan then he'd have a lot of joy out of Chelsea.

DROG is out. Huge news - he was destined to score off the bench or not. We couldn't be playing Chelsea at a much better time - maybe if they'd played in the Camp Nou then maybe but with them resting a lot, having injuries/suspensions to key players we really do have to capitalize.


----------



## Kiz

saw this here, found it pretty interesting:



> With the European Championships in Ukraine and Poland only a few months away and England still without a manager it looks like a daunting task for whoever takes over from Fabio Capello.
> 
> To make this task easier we have derived a way to help whoever takes over with their starting line ups for the competition. We have done this by comparing players for each position using Opta statistics from the 2011/2012 season up to and including the matches that took place on Sunday 15th April 2012.
> 
> We have then given the player who came out on top in each section of the comparison 5 points, the player who came second 3 points and the player that came third 1 point and then added up the totals.
> 
> The first position that will be looked at is the goalkeeper.
> 
> *Goalkeeper*
> 
> The goalkeepers chosen for this comparison are: Joe Hart, Ben Foster, Paul Robinson and John Ruddy due to the fact that these are the only English goalkeepers that start for their respective Premier League teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first two statistics that were compared was how many goals the goalkeepers had conceded this season and how many goals per game they had conceded. As you can see from the table Hart came out on top in both these statistics by conceding 20 less goals this season than his nearest rival Foster and conceding 0.59 less goals per game than the West Brom goalkeeper.
> 
> Joe Hart also has the joint best penalty save ratio with Paul Robinson as both goalkeepers have saved 33.33% of the penalties that they have faced this season. This statistic will give England fans a bit of comfort knowing that Hart has saved 1 in 3 of the penalties he has faced this season, especially when it comes to the knockout stages of the competition.
> 
> The only area where Foster performs better than the other goalkeepers is coming out for crosses. Foster has caught the ball 53 times from crosses this season which is 7 more times than Ruddy, 18 more times than Hart and 22 more times than Robinson. He has also only missed 1 cross this season which is marginally better than Robinson and Ruddy who have missed 2 crosses and slightly better than Hart who has missed 3 crosses this season.
> 
> Therefore, due to fact that Joe Hart comes out 1 point better off then Ben Foster in the comparison and the fact that Hart has kept more clean sheets, conceded less goals and saved more penalties than any of his rivals he is the obvious choice for the number one spot.
> 
> Goalkeeper Choice: Joe Hart
> 
> *Left Back*
> 
> The results of the left back comparison between Ashley Cole, Kieran Gibbs and Leighton Baines are very interesting as England’s first choice left back at the moment Ashley Cole does not compare very well to the two other left backs in the comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baines has a greater tackle success rate this season than both Cole and Gibbs but only by the smallest of margins. Baines has won 71.93% of his tackles this season which is 0.14% better than Cole and 7.64% better than Gibbs. Although, Gibbs has won 7% more ground 50-50s than Cole and 10% more than Baines.
> 
> Gibbs also comes out on top in the amount of aerial 50-50s he has won as he has won 10% more than Cole and 19% more than Baines.
> 
> The only area where Cole comes out on top is in his pass completion as he has completed an impressive 85.43% of his passes this season. This is 5.66% better than his closest rival Gibbs and 13.9% better than Baines.
> 
> However, going forward there is one clear winner as Baines has created a chance for his team every 44 minutes which is a very impressive considering it takes Gibbs an extra 63 minutes to create a chance and Cole and extra 73 minutes. Baines crossing accuracy is also very impressive as his cross finds its intended target 28% of the time which is 6% better than Cole and 14% better than Gibbs.
> 
> Baines also kept possession of the ball better than his two rivals as he only loses the ball every 103 minutes, which is 10 minutes longer than Cole and an impressive 34 minutes longer than Gibbs.
> 
> Therefore, as Baines comes out 2 points better than Gibbs in this comparison he should be considered England’s first choice left back this summer. Although, to be successful Baines has to work on winning more ground and aerial 50-50s as this is the weakest part of his game compared to his rivals. He also needs to continue his good work going forward as he has produced very impressive statistics this season so far.
> 
> Left Back Choice: Leighton Baines
> 
> *Right Back*
> 
> The results of the right back comparison support Fabio Capello’s choice of making Glen Johnson his first choice right back as he comes out 10 points better off than Micah Richards and 16 points better than Kyle Walker in this comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results of this comparison may show that Glen Johnson comes out on top but there are only small differences in a lot of the statistics.
> 
> This is the case in the amount of ground 50-50s that are won as although Johnson comes out second in this statistic he has only won 1% more ground 50-50s than Walker and only 1% less than Richards. He also comes out second in tackle success rate but again the differences between him and the player who comes out on top (Walker) is only 6.25%.
> 
> The main area where Johnson impresses though is going forward as he creates a chance for his team every 88 minutes which is 9 minutes more often than Walker and an impressive 57 minutes more often than Richards.
> 
> Johnson also comes out on top in pass completion rate and crossing accuracy but again only comes out on top by a slight difference, as he has completed 0.69% more passes than his nearest rival Richards and his crosses have found their target 1% more of the time than both Richards and Walker.
> 
> So, although Johnson should be considered as England’s first choice right back for the European Championships, based on the Opta Statistics above, Richards or Walker would make a more than adequate replacement.
> 
> Right Back Choice: Glen Johnson
> 
> *Centre Backs*
> 
> The results of this comparison may surprise some people as based on this seasons statistics former England captain John Terry would not make the starting line-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joleon Lescott comes out as the clear winner from this comparison with 21 points with Rio Ferdinand and John Terry following closely behind on 13 and 10 points.
> 
> Lescott has won a very impressive 92.11% of his tackles this season which is 4.61% better than his closest rival in this statistic Chris Smalling and a staggering 21.9% better than John Terry. He has also won 77% of his aerial 50-50s this season which is 1% better than Jagielka, 3% better than Terry and 7% better than Ferdinand. He has also not made a single defensive error this season, which is quite impressive considering Terry makes a defensive error every 780 minutes and Ferdinand makes one every 706 minutes.
> 
> Lescott has also conceded the least amount of goals per game this season as well as Man City have only conceded 0.77 goals per game when he has played. This is the best statistic in this comparison with only Jones and Ferdinand coming close, conceding 0.86 and 0.88 goals per game.
> 
> John Terry comes out on top in pass completion rate as 90.85% of his passes find a teammate, which is marginally better than Rio Ferdinand who completes 89.81% of his passes and Joleon Lescott who completes 87.92% of his passes.
> 
> As well as completing 89.81% of his passes Rio Ferdinand only loses possession of the ball every 423 minutes which is 163 minutes longer than John Terry, 183 minutes longer than Gary Cahill and a staggering 268 minutes longer than Joleon Lescott.
> 
> To conclude, Lescott and Ferdinand should beEngland’s first choice centre back partnership for Euro 2012 as they both come out on top in the comparison. Lescott is an obvious choice as he has made more successful tackles than anyone else, won more aerial 50-50s and conceded fewer goals per game than everyone else, while Ferdinand has also won a high percentage of tackles he has made, won 70% of his ground 50-50s and rarely loses possession of the ball.
> 
> John Terry comes close to making the starting line up but his tackle success rate of 70.21% and the amount of goals he conceded per game (1.08) lets him down.
> 
> Centre Back Choices: Joleon Lescott and Rio Ferdinand


shows just how immense lescott's been.


----------



## Irish Jet

And how right someone was to call Richards overrated.


----------



## Rush

Irish Jet said:


> And how right someone was to call Richards overrated.


what? all of the stats between the 3 is pretty close but then again i like Johnson and i rate walker.


----------



## Joel

Bosingwa is better than all of them anyway.


----------



## Liam Miller

Don't rate johnson, micah is class as is walker.

Rio/Lescott for euro's?


----------



## CGS

Lol @ Glen Johnson as first choice RB. Yeah the stats agree with them but he's played a lot less minutes than Walker & Richards which helps. Both of them need to go ahead of Johnson with ease.


----------



## Kiz

lescott has to be a certain starter, if not something is seriously wrong. terry will probably be his partner, although rio has been good.


----------



## Magsimus

Stats show Danny Simpson is league's top right-back

According to the Premier League Player Index, which is used by players, scouts, managers and coaches across the world, Simpson’s stats are bettered by just four players in the Premier League this season.

Only Patrice Evra, Benoit Assou-Ekotto, Ashley Cole and Leighton Baines have racked up more points for tackles, crosses, interceptions, clearances and ground coverage. Simpson is actually ranked at 23 in the entire Premier League index table – a list that includes 609 top flight players.

Statistically he is the number one right-back in the Premier League, according to the index.

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/newc...-top-right-back-72703-30698212/#ixzz1sbTM3qJe

:cool2

Dem stats.


----------



## united_07

> SAF on MUTV on Pogba "We've agreed a deal with his agent. It's now down to the boy. He's at the right club+is going to be a 1st team player


hopefully he decides to stay



also just seen this quote from RAWK :lmao



> I said to my 11 year old son "You're having a taste of Kenny's Liverpool now" He Replied "It tastes good dad"


----------



## Silent Alarm

united_07 said:


> I said to my 11 year old son "You're having a taste of Kenny's Liverpool now" He Replied "It tastes good dad"
> 
> 
> 
> also just seen this quote from RAWK :lmao
Click to expand...

Good Lord :cena


----------



## united_07

CONSPIRACY


----------



## CGS

:wenger having 72 hours to re-sign RVP is a bigger story tbh.

Say goodbye to him GOONERS


----------



## Humph




----------



## Irish Jet

I want dem final tickets.


----------



## Renegade™

united_07 said:


> CONSPIRACY


:lmao

dem excuses.


----------



## Bullseye

RVP on sale? Come on Roman, you know what to do.


----------



## Fargerov

Where's Maroune Chamakh been this season? He was one of my favourites but I haven't really seen him.. Is he injured or am I just stupid and haven't been paying enough attention?


----------



## Kiz

:lmao acting like mancini would have ever said that

the same man saying we've lost the title through inconsistency and poor play against teams like everton. yep


----------



## Goku

Fargerov said:


> Where's Maroune Chamakh been this season? He was one of my favourites but I haven't really seen him.. Is he injured or am I just stupid and haven't been paying enough attention?


He's Arsenal's IMPACT SUB.


----------



## Samoon

Fargerov said:


> Where's Maroune Chamakh been this season? He was one of my favourites but I haven't really seen him.. Is he injured or am I just stupid and haven't been paying enough attention?


He is crap.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> He's Arsenal's IMPACT SUB.


:blatter


----------



## Kenny

Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao acting like mancini would have ever said that
> 
> the same man saying we've lost the title through inconsistency and poor play against teams like everton. yep


the headlines are only true if they are anti-united it seems, everything else is rubbish/bollocks etc


----------



## Kiz

apparently he's mentioned the favourable decisions go to teams, but he also said that we have had favourable decisions too

UTTER CONSPIRACY rite


----------



## Rush

you know how it is with united fans Snrub. how is this a surprise for you?


----------



## Fargerov

Hohenheim of Light said:


> He's Arsenal's IMPACT SUB.


:suarez2

Staying up until 1:30 to watch Arsenal v Chelsea. Arsenal better not disappoint. :troll


----------



## Kiz

Rush said:


> you know how it is with united fans Snrub. how is this a surprise for you?


im not surprised in the slightest


----------



## D'Angelo

DAT misleading headline. It actually means the 3 days after WBA until he leaves with Holland. He wants to do it early apparently. If it's true it's more a positive than a negative. Still, not as funny as the meeting with a CITY EXEC (who has a box at arsenal and has never been involved with them) or the VAN PERSIE SIGNS CONTRACT AT BARCA HOTEL (with andre santos because they have friends there) :wenger

Chelsea are going to make this right fucking difficult today, aren't they? They'll make it hard for us to create shit vs them and take advantage of no Arteta by fucking us on the break. Whoever AW chooses gotta get behind the team. Leave in a bit for dem sneaky tickets picked up in the north bank behind goal. Gonna be gutted if we lose and probably won't come back until we win :wenger


----------



## Kenny

:torres to play a big part?


----------



## CGS

Most likely. Can see RDM resting Drogba for the Midweek. Joel what lineup would you want to see considering your gonna be playing in the Nou Camp on Tuesday?


----------



## Kiz

rdm already said that drogba is out vs arsenal and possibly vs barca


----------



## CGS

Ahh Yeah forgot Drogba's injured. :torres for both games then.


----------



## Kenny

imagine if :torres scored the winner against barca. 

seb/EGame won't be seen for a while


----------



## Joel

Chain Gang solider said:


> Most likely. Can see RDM resting Drogba for the Midweek. Joel what lineup would you want to see considering your gonna be playing in the Nou Camp on Tuesday?


Well due to suspensions and injuries, we don't have much of a choice to start the normal back four, but I'd let Bertrand play and rest Cole. Could be a risk as Walcott usually plays well against us, but Cole will play anyway.

Cech
Bosingwa Cahill Terry Bertrand
Essien Mikel Lampard
Sturridge Torres Kalou

I don't think Drogba is a doubt for Barcelona, btw. I just think RDM is using that as an excuse to rest him in this game, as it is seen as an important game and if we lose this game and don't progress to the CL final, then people are going to ask him why didn't Drogba play in this game.

Would rest Cole, Ramires and Mata. Ivanovic is suspended.


----------



## nazzac

Joel said:


> Well due to suspensions and injuries, we don't have much of a choice to start the normal back four, but I'd let Bertrand play and rest Cole. Could be a risk as Walcott usually plays well against us, but Cole will play anyway.
> 
> Cech
> Bosingwa Cahill Terry Bertrand
> Essien Mikel Lampard
> Sturridge Torres Kalou
> 
> I don't think Drogba is a doubt for Barcelona, btw. I just think RDM is using that as an excuse to rest him in this game, as it is seen as an important game and if we lose this game and don't progress to the CL final, then people are going to ask him why didn't Drogba play in this game.
> 
> Would rest Cole, Ramires and Mata. Ivanovic is suspended.


I like this team, but i'd have Romeu in there for Mikel or Essien.


----------



## Joel

If he is fit, sure. But last I heard of him he was injured.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao acting like mancini would have ever said that
> 
> the same man saying we've lost the title through inconsistency and poor play against teams like everton. yep


Surely the most important bit there is him saying 'lost the title'? Strange thing to say when it's as close as it is. Odd mind games.


----------



## Kiz

i really dont think it's a mind game. i read an article a couple of days ago saying that he suffers from saying to the media what he believes, and not having the best grasp of the english language when it comes to mind game-esque comments. i genuinely feel he believes we've lost the title. and it's hard to argue against it. we had it in our hands, then we lost it and it's not in our hands.


----------



## united_07

nah its mind games, its the same thing guardiola is doing in spain, saying that they have no chance of the title


----------



## Kiz

you sure it's not a CONSPIRACY AGAINST UNITED like everything else


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> you sure it's not a CONSPIRACY AGAINST UNITED like everything else


eh? i havent seen any conspiracy bollocks coming from any united fans, but its all over places like the bluemoon forum


----------



## Kiz

united_07 said:


> *CONSPIRACY*


CONSPIRACY


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> CONSPIRACY


----------



## Kenny

any team news ?


----------



## Joel

Cech; Bosingwa, Cahill, Terry, Bertrand; Essien, Romeu; Kalou, Malouda, Sturridge; Torres

Definitely looking ahead to Tuesday. Big chance for Arsenal.


----------



## Razor King

Are Chelsea playing with four attackers? :S If we don't win with that line-up, I'll lose words.

Wenger to troll everybody and start Chamakh--resting van Persie. :wenger Resting van Persie? For what? For the big game against Stoke next week.


----------



## CGS

Chezzer, Sagna, Kos, Verma Gibbs Rosicky Song Ramsey Walcott RVP AOC 

lol if Arsenal lose this game


----------



## Foreshadowed

Razor King's favoure player, Ramsey starting. You worried the loss percentage will increase with him starting Razor?


----------



## Kenny

:torres gonna get a 1-0 win


----------



## Cliffy

its also on the back of the sun newspaper.

Refs should wear black.....not red.



Great headline.


----------



## CGS

Terry & RVP both playing? 

Time for a repeat


----------



## Kenny

Arsenal/Chelsea half/full double is $21. chucked $2 on it


----------



## Samoon

Joel said:


> Cech; Bosingwa, Cahill, Terry, Bertrand; Essien, Romeu; Kalou, Malouda, Sturridge; Torres
> 
> Definitely looking ahead to Tuesday. Big chance for Arsenal.


Lol if arsenal lose this game. I think arsenal will win 3-1 with :torres scoring for chelsea.


----------



## Kenny

decided to put a few accumulators on :

aston villa/sunderland draw, norwich, bolton, fulham, newcastle, QPR. 

and

aston villa, blackburn, swansea, fulham, newcastle, qpr/tottenham draw

actually more worried about betting against wigan


----------



## nazzac

Joel said:


> Cech; Bosingwa, Cahill, Terry, Bertrand; Essien, Romeu; Kalou, Malouda, Sturridge; Torres
> 
> Definitely looking ahead to Tuesday. Big chance for Arsenal.


Thats a good side considering how many we have rested. Only thing i'm worried about is Bosingwa


----------



## Zen

Come on boys let's do this


----------



## ABK

Kalou's awful today!


----------



## nazzac

Abk92 said:


> Kalou's awful today!


As per usual


----------



## Zen

Nice counter there


----------



## Zen

That was close!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

Torres dispossessing Ramsey reminds me off:


----------



## God™

Bosingwa is fucking terrible.


----------



## Zen

Chelsea needs to make the most of their chances in the 2nd half.


----------



## CGS

How about that Ramsey guy Eh. Who needs Arteta when you have him.


----------



## Kenny

sturridge has been rubbish


----------



## God™

King Kenny said:


> sturridge has been rubbish


He's no Kalou.


----------



## Kazz

Score atm suits me just fine.


----------



## Irish Jet

So many bad players out there for a top 4 battle, amazing.

Bertrand has been Chelsea's best player.


----------



## CGS

Yeah to say both teams have been poor is an understantment. Way to many schoolboy errors being made


----------



## Zen

Draw not good enough to secure 4th place.


----------



## Ruckus

Walcott pulls hamstring, put him back on. :wenger


----------



## Von Doom

A few people saying Dempsey wants to come to Everton. Taking it with a pinch of salt, hope it's not like last year when Miroslav Klose was going to join but we couldn't afford him


----------



## Ruckus

Need creavity? Sub Rosicky, leave Ramsey on. :wenger


----------



## Humph

Rosicky went straight down the tunnel so probably wasnt feeling good.


----------



## Zen

Kalou is pissing me off.


----------



## ABK

Chelsea have been wasteful in attack. Kalou being the main culprit. Malouda has been sluggish with his passes, Torres lacks service, Sturridge selfish as always. I don't know how we can muster a win here unless one of the big guns is thrown in.


----------



## Zen

Finally Kalou is off


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Ramsey :shaq


----------



## Kazz

That'll do lovely. C'mon Newcastle!


----------



## CGS

Shit match. Good result for Newcastle though hopefully they can get a win today


----------



## Kenny

Newcastle still have Wigan (a), Chelsea (a), Man city (h), and everton away to go. tough fixtures

tottenham definitely have the easier fixtures imo


----------



## Goku

:|

That match.


----------



## united_07

again sturridge was complete shite, so selfish


----------



## Liam Miller

I miss avb atleast chelsea were fun to watch, terribly boring lately.


----------



## Kazz

Cabaye!! :mark:


----------



## Kazz

Cisse! :mark:


----------



## Bullseye

:kean

So young and talented. Survival still on


----------



## CGS

I'm pretty convinced that Newcastle will do the deed and get fourth only to have Chelsea someone win the Champo league.


----------



## Goku

Inb4 Newcastle overtake Arsenal


----------



## Kiz

so how long until friedel and ledley announce their retirements


----------



## Magsimus

:Cisse

Most comfortable win of the season, Krul might as well have had a deckchair out. In form at the perfect time, brilliant.

Taraabt :mark:

Expecting Chelsea to come out to the Imperial March when we go to play them next week. Led by Darth Cech, obviously. #EvilChelseaCharge.


----------



## CC91

Best defender in the league


----------



## CGS

Honestly I reckon that was a pretty bad tackle. It looks boss because Sturridge managed to jump up in time. one second later and that's a potential leg/ankle break right there.


----------



## Kiz

i liked the part where the best defender in the league became white and played for arsenal


----------



## Irish Jet

Vidic > Kompany > Koscielny 

Jonny Evans > All


----------



## Kiz

vidic is not better than kompany


----------



## Joel

Irish Jet said:


> Vidic > Kompany > Koscielny
> 
> Jonny Evans > All


We have to see if Vidic returns to his normal self first. Could return as half the player.


----------



## Renegade™

Mr. Snrub said:


> vidic is not better than kompany


:kobe

At the top of his game, he is. Not by much, but he is. Kompany is a fantastic CB tho, take nothing away from him.


----------



## Kiz

he's also the wrong side of 30 (well 30 exactly 8*D) and coming off a bad injury

i'd rather lescott. never thought i'd say that


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> We have to see if Vidic returns to his normal self first. Could return as half the player.


:torres

I'd say Vidic is just slightly better than Kompany right now but like Renegade said thats taking nothing from Kompany. Both are top 10 CB's in the World with ease I'd say.


----------



## Renegade™

You'd rather Lescott? lolk.

He's been very good this season but come on bro. 

Both Vidic and Kompany would be top 5 for me let alone 10, along with Pique, Hummels and Thiago Silva (unlucky to Chiellini just missing out).


----------



## Seb

Hummels better than Puyol? ique2

Pique can't even get in to the Barca team atm.

Kompany > Vidic. The latter is class, but has been found out against the best before, whereas Kompany is just a rock.


----------



## united_07

Lescott over Vidic?? :lmao


----------



## Kiz

Renegade™;11341942 said:


> You'd rather Lescott? lolk.
> 
> He's been very good this season but come on bro.
> 
> Both Vidic and Kompany would be top 5 for me let alone 10, along with Pique, Hummels and Thiago Silva (unlucky to Chiellini just missing out).


i dont like players coming back from serious injuries. good to see people missing my point though. not once did i say lescott was better than vidic

plus lescott/kompany has evolved into one of the best cb pairings in the world. to suggest that he's not close to world class right now is ridiculous in itself.


----------



## Renegade™

Puyol's been a little shakey lately, age is catching him up. 

Hilarious that while I always found Lescott a solid defender this season, you were hating on him until a month or two ago and saying teams would always have a chance when the elephant man played. And now look at you :downing


----------



## Kiz

i stopped hating lescott about 6 months ago. keepup son.


----------



## Seb

Renegade™ said:


> Puyol's been a little shakey lately, age is catching him up.


Laughable. Pique has been extremely shakey lately and has lost his place in the team, whilst Puyol has been a rock.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

Seb said:


> Laughable. Pique has been extremely shakey lately and has lost his place in the team, whilst Puyol has been a rock.


Yep, great defending at the goal just now.


----------



## Renegade™

Not as laughable as DAT DEFENDING from Puyol. 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

:arry :redknapp :arry :redknapp :arry :redknapp :arry :redknapp :arry :redknapp :arry :redknapp :arry :redknapp

Hahahaha.


----------



## CGS

:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry

Clearly took tips from :wegner on how to bottle in the 2nd half of a season


----------



## Edgehead 26

Newcastle: Chelsea (A) Wigan (A) Everton (A) Man City (H)

Tottenham LOLspur: Bolton (A) Aston Villa (A) Blackburn (H) Fulham (H)

Chelsea: QPR (H) Newcastle (H) Blackburn (H) Liverpool (A)

Couldn't call this. If we win all of our games I think we'll do it, but im worried about Liverpool away. Lets hope :torres trolls Liverpool at Anfield.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Lol Spurs.

Europa league fun!


----------



## Magsimus

^ Arsenal are far from confirmed. We have the momentum and are in the driving seat, just hope we can capitalise.

edit: That was @Edgehead.

I agree with Lol Spurs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

arsenal to take 3rd/4th.

one of chelsea/nufc to take the other.

thinking nufc. would be nenehilario if spurs and chelski are both left out...

then arsenal still sign da two germans.


----------



## Vader

I'll make a bet of 15 million WF pounds that Newcastle don't win any of their remaining games.


----------



## Magsimus

I'll take that. Easy WF money :ex:


----------



## KingJames23

Edgehead 26 said:


> Newcastle: Chelsea (A) Wigan (A) Everton (A) Man City (H)
> 
> Tottenham LOLspur: Bolton (A) Aston Villa (A) Blackburn (H) Fulham (H)
> 
> Chelsea: QPR (H) Newcastle (H) Blackburn (H) Liverpool (A)
> 
> Couldn't call this. If we win all of our games I think we'll do it, but im worried about Liverpool away. Lets hope :torres trolls Liverpool at Anfield.


Are those remaining games in order? Thought Newcastle had Wigan before Chelsea and Spurs had Blackburn next? 

In any case, I think despite being in poor form, if Spurs win their next game, they'll take enough points from the remaining 3 games to nick 4th. Newcastle are in much better form, but would be surprised if they don't points in at least 2 of those games. 

The way this season is going, Chelsea will most likely beat Real Madrid in the Champions League Final and 4th will be meaningless anyway :|



BOSS said:


> arsenal to take 3rd/4th.
> 
> one of chelsea/nufc to take the other.
> 
> thinking nufc. would be nenehilario if spurs and chelski are both left out...
> 
> then arsenal still sign da two germans.


Who's the other German? Mario Gotze? Can't see us getting him this Summer.

Happy enough with Poldi, if we keep Van Persie :mark:


----------



## Kazz

8*D


----------



## Green Light

What happens if Chelsea win the Champions League and finish fifth? Fourth place gets bumped down to the Europa?


----------



## Magsimus

Kazz said:


> 8*D


Brilliance (Y)



Green Light said:


> What happens if Chelsea win the Champions League and finish fifth? Fourth place gets bumped down to the Europa?


Yep. But don't worry, there's no chance of that happening. Right?

3 Toon posts in a row :cool2


----------



## Liam Miller

Is Bale still a mix between messi and ronaldo.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Chain Gang solider said:


> :arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry
> 
> Clearly took tips from :wegner on how to bottle in the 2nd half of a season


Yeah but kind of ironic how its Wenger and his boys who will profit from Harry and his boys bottling it isnt it?

I dont think its done yet. Newcastle have a very tough run in where I am positive they will drop points though they are in fine form at the moment. 

Chelski look like they are getting back to form (Di Matteo has restored that tactical balance they were clearly lacking under AVB) 

Arsenal have two potential banana skins against Stoke and WBA away where they have struggled before

On paper Spurs have the easiest run in but it seems their confidence has withered away and they are leaking points everywhere. That being said, I do expect them to get 1 or 2 more wins under their belt. 

Im thinking;

Arsenal 3rd
Chelsea 4th
Spurs 5th 
Newcastle 6th

And this is because Newcastle have a very tough run in. I would love them to get 4th though and deny the Spurs and Chelski a champs league spot.


----------



## D'Angelo

Not that bad a performance from Arsenal, but lacking clinical instinct. RvP had 2 very good chances and Kos hit the bar. 4 points vs Chelsea over a season not too bad though I suppose. Didn’t think Chelsea would have sat back that much, it became less about individual quality then, and more about concentration and discipline. Can’t blame RDM, better choice than going all out attack and exerting themselves unnecessarily ahead of Barca. Kos was easily MOTM, even though Bertrand was good (Gibbs equally as good anyway) Ramsey was improved second half after a dreadful first half. Subs changed us big time. AOC and Walcott couldn’t use pace against parked bus, so Santos’ and Gervinho’s trickery a lot more useful. RvP poor two games in a row, strange from him. Had a couple of chances that he would have buried 10 games ago. Just a dip in form I imagine; but it highlights our lack of quality back-ups yet again.

Frustrating, but the Spurs result let us off big time. I really can’t see us finishing outside the top 4 now. Our last two games are a lot more straight forward than our last couple, but Stoke away will be tricky. Spurs are in dreadful form with no momentum who are bound to slip up again, Newcastle have a very tricky run in, they have to play Wigan, Chelsea, City and Everton. Doesn’t come much tougher. Chelsea have a few tricky games but they have a few potential games to plan for. I thought Spurs would pounce on us dropping points, but it seemed to put more pressure on them that they couldn't cope with. 'arry has captained Tottanic to one of the worst collapses ever. People will point to the England job - but that's nonsense. Redknapp has been tactically inept for large parts of the season, and bought poorly in Jan when he needed better re-inforcements. Totally brought up on themselves, and he will be the next Eng manager. Oh dear, sad thing is there's no-one better who will take it.

Wasn’t a great result or performance by any means, but Chelsea have gained no ground on us, and with Spurs slipping up yet again, it could be a vital point. On to Stoke, really could do with a win there. 

Words can't tell how much I'd love an Arsenal 3rd Newcastle 4th double act. Delighted for Newcastle, and Cisse was a brilliant signing considering Ba would have probably burnt out by now. Vital signing to keep momentum going.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

KingJames23 said:


> The way this season is going, *Chelsea will most likely beat Real Madrid in the Champions League Final and 4th will be meaningless anyway *:|
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the other German? Mario Gotze? Can't see us getting him this Summer.
> 
> Happy enough with Poldi, if we keep Van Persie :mark:



I have a feeling Bayern will get a draw at the Bernabeu and then beat Chelsea in the final. 

Think a decent winger and defensive midfielder wouldnt hurt either. M'Vila and Hazard would be brilliant but that is just pure fantasy. AW will probably deploy Poldi as a winger primarily. 

Even an extra defender instead of a defensive midfielder may not be a bad move i.e. Vertonghen.


----------



## Irish Jet

Spurs should troll the fucking life out of England and just sack 'Arry. 8*D

Newcastle's fixture list is brutal BEAT MAN CITY, don't care bout the rest.


----------



## united_07

Berbatov isnt in the squad again for tomorrows game unsurprisingly, it will be interesting to see how much he can get and to where he will go, i'd guess between £8-10m


----------



## Liam Miller

Newcastle will beat everton, beat wigan and get beat by city and chelsea.


----------



## Irish Jet

united_07 said:


> Berbatov isnt in the squad again for tomorrows game unsurprisingly, it will be interesting to see how much he can get and to where he will go, i'd guess between £8-10m


He's injured, said so on his facebook I believe.


----------



## Vader

I'm Newcastle beat City I'm going to smash one out over a fat bird in honour of your beautifully hideous Geordie women.


----------



## D'Angelo

Vertonghen is a top drawer player who could go anywhere he likes, I'd love us to sign him. I think Wenger could deploy him as a DMF, even though right now he is very much a CB. Everything goes through him at Ajax, and he plays centre back. The amount of touches/passes he gets in a game is unreal. He's experienced, CL proven, technically very good, a leader, versatile and available at a good price - what's not to like? I'm really not sure what Wenger will do in the market. Is he planning on using Wilshere as our #10, or bringing in someone new? I think he'll buy a defensive mid and a deal for M'Vila looks likely for about £15m. A defender could well be needed, and Vertonghen ticks all the boxes. Another striker will probably come in as Wenger doesn't trust Chamakh or Park at all. We need 3 class strikers, and if Campbell can't get a permit then we need Poldi and one other. A lot depends on where Wilshere will be placed tbh. There is only one place where we know that will be strengthened - attack. Ideally we need 3 or 4 players coming in and no-one leaving to challenge for the title, but 3-4 players could cost us £70m> so I'm not convinced we will at all. 

Newcastle/Wigan is hard to predict. Wigan will be well up for it, and if there is two teams that can shut Newcastle out at the moment, it's Chelsea and Wigan, who they obviously have to play. No teams are home and dry yet, but it's looking increasingly likely that it will be Arsenal and Newcastle in the top 4, probably (and hopefully) in that order.


----------



## Liam Miller

Vader13 said:


> I'm Newcastle beat City I'm going to smash one out over a fat bird in honour of your beautifully hideous Geordie women.


I'd smash one out over a newcastle team picture if that happens.


----------



## Joel

I remember during the first half of the season when we were going well, I said I hope Newcastle finish 4th. That may come back and bite me on my ass.


----------



## D'Angelo

Dem creeping up on everyone. Race for 4th will be wide open next season again. I think Spurs could well tail off badly, or strengthen with a better manager and funds being re-invested. Chelsea will strengthen. Arsenal will strengthen (fingers crossed for a title push) Find it hard to see Newcastle competing for 4th as they'll be going all out for the CL games, I written a post about it a few days ago re Newcastle next year.


----------



## Green Light

Cisse's goal was a thing of beauty


----------



## Liam Miller

Cabaye is quite the player.


----------



## Joel

Only way Chelsea will get better is if they finish fourth. Otherwise we have to do a Liverpool and buy shite. Our problem is we need to change so much, but the only way we can achieve this is by offering players CL football.

Spurs probably have one more slip in them and Mags will hate me for this, but I still think Newcastle will drop too many points in their last 4 fixtures, but so will we.

I guess the good thing for us is that after Tuesday, in the CL final or eliminated, we can concentrate on the league. Actually, we have that damn FA Cup final. Fuck sake. Seriously, I don't care about the FA Cup this season. Obviously I want us to win it now we are in the final, but fuck, it feels like an annoyance and that may sound bad and rather spoilt.


----------



## KingJames23

D'Angelo said:


> Vertonghen is a top drawer player who could go anywhere he likes, I'd love us to sign him. I think Wenger could deploy him as a DMF, even though right now he is very much a CB. Everything goes through him at Ajax, and he plays centre back. The amount of touches/passes he gets in a game is unreal. He's experienced, CL proven, technically very good, a leader, versatile and available at a good price - what's not to like? I'm really not sure what Wenger will do in the market. Is he planning on using Wilshere as our #10, or bringing in someone new? I think he'll buy a defensive mid and a deal for M'Vila looks likely for about £15m. A defender could well be needed, and Vertonghen ticks all the boxes. Another striker will probably come in as Wenger doesn't trust Chamakh or Park at all. We need 3 class strikers, and if Campbell can't get a permit then we need Poldi and one other. A lot depends on where Wilshere will be placed tbh. There is only one place where we know that will be strengthened - attack. Ideally we need 3 or 4 players coming in and no-one leaving to challenge for the title, but 3-4 players could cost us £70m> so I'm not convinced we will at all.


Vertonghen would be a great signing. Heard last month we're signing Lewis Holtby from Schalke and Matias Suarez from Anderlecht, but have no idea how solid the source is. Same source said Junior Hoilett is a strong possibility on a Free Transfer, but we're going to be overloaded with wingers, unless Miyaichi is staying out on loan and AOC gets more games in the centre.

Vertonghen, M'Vila, Honda/Dempsey and Podolski would please me. We would probably need another striker, if Bendtner, Chamakh and Park are all going. Would have liked Park to have been given more of a chance, usually impressed me when i've seen him for Monaco and South Korea. Giroud would be too expensive, so not sure the best option there. Joel Campbell needs another season away, I think. Ideally we'll get a work permit and loan him to another Premier League club. Maybe Bolton, if they stay up. Just hope there's a clearout of all the crap we have in the squad (including some that are on loan). At least 8 or 9 players I never want to see playing for us again.


----------



## united_07

> Leighton Baines has emerged as a shock summer target for Manchester United.
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson has identified the Everton left-back as a possible successor for captain Patrice Evra as the Frenchman nears his 31st birthday.
> 
> And the belief at Old Trafford is that Everton’s financial situation could enable them to land Baines for as .little as £5million.
> 
> Goodison boss David Moyes will be desperate to keep all his top players given that there is unlikely to be any cash made available for .reinforcements.
> 
> But the chance to recoup the initial £5m they paid Wigan to recruit Baines .almost five years ago may be too tempting for the Toffees.
> 
> Baines, 27, has been outstanding this season and is putting pressure on Ashley Cole to be England’s first-choice left-back at Euro 2012.
> 
> His hopes of ousting Cole have been hit by a hamstring injury that will sideline him when Everton face United at Old Trafford today.
> 
> But the problem will have cleared by the time the Three Lions head for the Ukraine and Poland.
> 
> Baines has just over three years left on his contract at Goodison and is a big favourite with the fans. But Ferguson has been monitoring him for the past two years.
> 
> Evra is beginning to show signs of age and the United boss has .already confirmed that Brazilian youngster Fabio will continue his footballing education on loan next season.
> 
> Ferguson has also .assured his opposite number today, David Moyes, that he can achieve all his .ambitions at .Everton.
> 
> Moyes has earned plaudits for his 10 years’ work at Goodison Park, yet still seeks his first .trophy and many believe he must move to a wealthier club to find fulfilment.
> 
> United boss Ferguson, pictured with Moyes above, said: “Only David can answer whether he should do that. It’s where he goes from Everton to fulfil his next step in management. There’s nothing wrong with staying at Everton.
> 
> “It’s been a challenge for the lad, who’s had to deal with injuries over the years and hasn’t had the financial backing that I and other managers get. He’s done that aspect of the job fantastically well.
> 
> “I’m sure he’s ambitious. It’s choosing the moment of what’s the best thing to do – whether he stays at Everton or not.”


cant see it happening, doesnt fit in with united's signing policy, as he is 28 this year, too old


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> Only way Chelsea will get better is if they finish fourth. Otherwise we have to do a Liverpool and buy shite. Our problem is we need to change so much, but the only way we can achieve this is by offering players CL football.
> 
> Spurs probably have one more slip in them and Mags will hate me for this, but I still think Newcastle will drop too many points in their last 4 fixtures, but so will we.
> 
> I guess the good thing for us is that after Tuesday, in the CL final or eliminated, we can concentrate on the league. Actually, we have that damn FA Cup final. Fuck sake. Seriously, I don't care about the FA Cup this season. Obviously I want us to win it now we are in the final, but fuck, it feels like an annoyance and that may sound bad and rather spoilt.


:downing

I reckon you guys will defo get 4th with Arsenal getting 3rd. Even though Newcastle getting it would be great the only game out of the remaining 4 I see them winning is Everton. Wigan too maybe but they seem to be in boss mode now and really fighting to stay in the league. 

On paper though Spurs should walk it but frankly with the fixture list they have been given since the Arsenal match they should be home clear already. I see them finishing 6th now.


----------



## Liam Miller

Can't see it either, Baines is class and his set pieces are a real bonus but fergie will go for a left back playing abroad that will be a fair few mil cheaper.

But if fabio is evra's long term successor, baines would be a perfect fit for his short term replacement.


----------



## Green Light

Hoilett :torres


----------



## Liam Miller

Peach from hoilett.


----------



## Irish Jet

I wanted Baines last summer, probably a bit late for him now though. Not sure who to get at LB but it's certainly a need for us at the minute.

Junior Hoilett, my word.

:wilkins

:kean


----------



## Zen

Arsenal vs Chelsea was so bad. Cant afford anymore draws.


----------



## Green Light

Ron Weasley putting on a clinic in goal for Bolton


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

D'Angelo said:


> We need 3 class strikers, and if Campbell can't get a permit then we need Poldi and one other. A lot depends on where Wilshere will be placed tbh. There is only one place where we know that will be strengthened - attack. Ideally we need 3 or 4 players coming in and no-one leaving to challenge for the title, but 3-4 players could cost us £70m> so I'm not convinced we will at all.


Giroud would be ideal, the Montpeillier striker I think. His goalscoring record is apparently awesome. 

Unfortunately Montpellier have slapped a silly price tag on him.

Poldi, M'Vila and Vertonghen may be possible provided we can raise a fair bit from getting rid of deadwood like Park (though think we may keep him for publicity reasons), Chamakh, Arshavin (Hopefully Anzhi or Zenit come in with a ridiculously overpriced bid) Denilson, Bendtner etc. If we do sign Vertonghen, think AW should consider getting rid of Djourou too. Just havent been convinced by him and think he has regressed. 

AW should do what he can to get Benayoun on a permanent deal too. Absolute workhorse of a player. Think Chelski would be prepared to sell if the offer is right too.


----------



## Magsimus

Hmm, didn't actually realise Wigan lost today. Beast mode over? They're not suddenly world beaters because of a few good results, though a tough game still obviously. 

What will Chelsea do next week? Best team to play us? Or for the cup final 3 days later? If they don't beat us they won't finish above. It's 4 points already, pressure's really on.


----------



## Zen

Rather win the cup imo


----------



## Irish Jet

Magsimus said:


> Hmm, didn't actually realise Wigan lost today. Beast mode over? They're not suddenly world beaters because of a few good results, though a tough game still obviously.
> 
> What will Chelsea do next week? Best team to play us? Or for the cup final 3 days later? If they don't beat us they won't finish above. It's 4 points already, pressure's really on.


I'd say they'd play a full team, they can rest players the games after, that's the must win and the toughest game they have left excluding the final/s.


----------



## Razor King

What was that yesterday? Jesus.

If Koscielny wasn't there, we would have actually lost. My Lord, what a defender! Vermaelen should be taking tips.

I won't comment on Ramsey. We all know. Wow.

On Song, what the heck was he doing? I lost the count on how many balls he lost.

van Persie NEEDS REST. DAMN IT. Also, Walcott needs to play central until Podolski becomes our new number 9. Or, is it 10? :wenger

About the signings, we need to sign Usmanov and probably Mourinho. Yeah.




Foreshadowed said:


> Razor King's favoure player, Ramsey starting. You worried the loss percentage will increase with him starting Razor?


(Y)


----------



## Magsimus

My word. :Cisse


----------



## Kenny

PAPISS


----------



## Kiz

aguero's is incredible for playing the entire season.


----------



## Fargerov

Magsimus said:


> My word. :Cisse


Not bad. :kean

Cisse/Cabaye/Ba is a fucking deadly combo. Hope they finish 4th this season. :terry


----------



## Rush

if Chelsea don't put finishing 4th over the FA cup i'll be amazed.


----------



## Seb

Higuain, Messi and Ronaldo (in that order) are all averaging a goal about every 70 something minutes this season.


----------



## united_07

united team



> De Gea, Rafael, Evra, Ferdinand, Evans, Carrick, Nani, Welbeck, Scholes, Valencia, Rooney.
> Subs: Amos, Jones, Giggs, Smalling, Park, Chicha & Young.


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> if Chelsea don't put finishing 4th over the FA cup i'll be amazed.


The FA Cup means fuck all to them already. Would mean zero if they make it through to the Champo League final too.


----------



## Seb

Rush said:


> if Chelsea don't put finishing 4th over the FA cup i'll be amazed.


RDM won't be getting the job anyway, so i'm sure he would rather win some silverware than set the foundations for the next manager. Plus, 4th looks a real challenge at this point, whereas I fully expect Chelsea to win the FA Cup :suarez1


----------



## Rush

I actually feel more confident of beating Chelsea than i ever do.


----------



## Kazz

Rush said:


> I actually feel more confident of beating Chelsea than i ever do.


Ditto.


----------



## Kenny

we always beat chelsea 8*D

better start maxi. hes scored in both games this season


----------



## united_07

got a feeling its going to be a frustrating game


----------



## EGame

united_07 said:


> got a feeling its going to be a frustrating game


Probably because Young isn't on the pitch to win dem penaldos. :busquets


----------



## united_07

EGame said:


> Probably because Young isn't on the pitch to win dem penaldos. :busquets


yeah i enjoyed ronaldo's penalty against that small team yesterday.... O wait 8*D


----------



## Kenny

everton were paying $9 for the win :hmm:


----------



## EGame

He probably would have scored by now if he was on the pitch though. 

No Young = No Goals? 

:busquets


----------



## EGame

JELAVIC! what a goal.


----------



## Magsimus

Fargerov said:


> Not bad. :kean
> 
> Cisse/Cabaye/Ba is a fucking deadly combo. Hope they finish 4th this season. :terry












He's shocked and appalled.

http://llcdn8.twitvid.com/twitvidvi...1335103320&h=ebf234b0e42bab338d3fd57f8ce04cd5

Wow, amazing header. Deserved.


----------



## CGS

JELAVIC :mark:

Edit 

Damn You Rooney you talented bastard


----------



## EGame

Strong shoes on fergie today.


----------



## Jobberwacky

WOOOOOOONEY!!!!! :rooney


----------



## Destiny

Ferguson doesn't look happy today. He's also making a fashion statement.

Good competitive game so far.


----------



## Irish Jet

Brutal performance. Midfield is being dominated, which isn't surprising. We just can't deal with Fellaini or Jelavic, while Pienaar and Osman are finding tons of space. We could do with a 3rd midfielder on because Everton are liable to score again. We're lucky to be on terms after that half, only Nani and Rooney seem to have showed up, Nani has the beating of Hibbert, just needs a better end product. Valencia's done nothing, looks tired and sluggish, really concerning considering he's been our main outlet for weeks.

The intensity picked up after they went 1-0 up, which is typical. Ferguson needs to ensure they play that way for the entirety of the 2nd half otherwise we're going to end up handing City a whole new lease of life.


----------



## Medo

*Yes *


----------



## CGS

Maybe Fergie can crack a smile now. Beautiful goal. 

And Yes He did


----------



## EGame

Only a matter of time, Everton collapsed after they scored first.


----------



## CGS

Game Over


----------



## Medo

*That was great assist welback*


----------



## EGame

Brilliant finish. Wow.

Great game.


----------



## CGS

Chain Gang solider said:


> Game Over


Oh Wait...

Edit

Yep it's done


----------



## Medo

*Rooney <3*


----------



## Magsimus

Heitinga might as well not be there. Getting the complete run around.


----------



## EGame

Everton's game just has so many ups and downs. For every goal they score they concede two more. :


----------



## united_07

Welbeck's link up play is briliant, set up two of the goals from good play, when cleverley gets in the first 11 those two will link up well together


----------



## D'Angelo

Robin better step up in next 3 games if he wants the Golden Boot. Should definitely net in the last two games, hopefully a couple each. Thought he was going to get a record high but fizzled out lately in goalscoring terms.


----------



## Irish Jet

Weren't people calling Welbeck average a few weeks ago?

LOL, he's one of the best prospects around, fantastic performance from him today.


----------



## Kiz

everton fans should be proud of everton's stupendous defensive efforts. my word. leave everyone open in the box. works, right?


----------



## Medo

*ughhh not again....*


----------



## Magsimus

You Jelly?

If only Everton could defend.


----------



## EGame

:lmao 

I love this fucking game.


----------



## Destiny

This match is crazy lol


----------



## CGS

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao 

You just can't predict this game right now


----------



## Jobberwacky

Chain Gang solider said:


> Oh Wait...
> 
> Edit
> 
> Yep it's done




:lol


maybe not..


----------



## Medo

*fpalm*


----------



## CGS

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## EGame

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Jobberwacky

AND THERE IT IS! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiz

Irish Jet said:


> Weren't people calling Welbeck average a few weeks ago?
> 
> LOL, he's one of the best prospects around, fantastic performance from him today.


werent people calling evans decent recently?

LOL, hack


----------



## Kazz

:lmao


----------



## Magsimus

:wilkins

Go on Everton.


----------



## CGS

Irish Jet said:


> Weren't people calling Welbeck average a few weeks ago?
> 
> LOL, he's one of the best prospects around, fantastic performance from him today.


Because someone can't have a great game once in a while? :hmm:. I think he's a good player and has potential but right now he feels like a big fish in a small pond kinda player. Just looked much more boss at Sunderland than he has at United overall this season for me. 

As he grows my opinion might change though.


----------



## EGame

How the hell was that a foul? :busquets


----------



## EGame

5 minutes. lmao


----------



## eddiefan

There is no way this shitty United defense will be able to hold back Aguero and Tevez. Title totally up for grabs now.


----------



## EGame

LMAO


----------



## Chr1st0

:hb


----------



## Kiz

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES

now to demolish wolves plz and officially relegated them :hb :hb


----------



## T-C

That was a disgrace.


----------



## CGS

What a match for the neutrals. Plus as a Pool fan thats the perfect result. Gives us a chance to overtake Everton & also Gives Citeh the chance to catch up before the Manchester Derby. 

Cue City destroying Wolves


----------



## Irish Jet

Disgraceful, utterly fucking disgraceful. Complacent once again, just coasting with a two goal lead showing no respect to Everton. City deserve the title after that.


----------



## EGame

*Game of the season. *

What a fucking game, I was so into it. 

Too bad Ashley Young wasn't on the pitch to secure United a victory. :busquets


----------



## Medo

*Fucking worhless shity players, we got 2 goals in 2 minutes :no:*


----------



## eddiefan

Disgrace indeed. How the hell did they take Everton so lightly in the last minutes. It happened last season and Everton do it again. Waiting to hear SAFs reasons now.


----------



## united_07

Fellaini was a fucking beast, brilliant performance from him, no one could handle him.

Im calling it now, city will win the title on goal difference :no:


----------



## Rush

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Outstanding result. Calling Welbeck a superstar after one performance Irish Jet? Then how fucking bad is Evans? had a mare, as did Evra. Actually the whole of United's + Everton's defense looked absolutely pathetic.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Here's an Everton side which could barely score against Liverpool in the cup and today they score 4 at OT in a 4-4 draw. Jonny Evans decent? He never was. Total disgrace overall. At 3-2 I said it'd be a 3-3 draw. Beautiful goals too but shambolic defending. Nika Jelavic, a former Rangers player, scoring 2 goals - instantly embarassing. 

I bet City are laughing away. Everyone knows they'll cruise at Wolves. Think City will concede 4 goals anyday? I think not.


----------



## Magsimus

Wolves have absolutely no chance.

inb4 City beat Man U, think they have it won then lose to nufc :cool2


----------



## Destiny

That was really entertaining for a neutral. Has to be one of the best matches of the season, if not the best.

Was funny to see Fergie time in action.

This would all be pointless if Man City don't win.


----------



## Ruckus

Fergie out. :balo2


----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> got a feeling its going to be a frustrating game


8*D


----------



## united_07

Chain Gang solider said:


> 8*D


got a feeling its going to be a 5-0 Wolves win


----------



## D'Angelo

Game of the season is still Arsenal vs Chelsea 5-3 :wenger

Good news for us - City will be more motivated for the Newcastle game, and it sets up a great game for the neutral with the United vs City. People saying Evans is shit now? LOL, he has had a very good season, one game changes nothing.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rush said:


> Calling Welbeck a superstar after one performance Irish Jet?


Yup, that's his first game of the season. He hadn't played until then. Cool story.


----------



## Kazz

"No Young, no penalty, no victory. Theese is facht"


----------



## EGame

Ace Ventura said:


> Here's an Everton side which could barely score against Liverpool in the cup and today they score 4 at OT in a 4-4 draw. *Jonny Evans decent? He never was*. Total disgrace overall. At 3-2 I said it'd be a 3-3 draw. Beautiful goals too but shambolic defending. Nika Jelavic, a former Rangers player, scoring 2 goals - instantly embarassing.
> 
> I bet City are laughing away. Everyone knows they'll cruise at Wolves. Think City will concede 4 goals anyday? I think not.


:lmao 

You serious? :lmao 

After 6-1 United fans wanted Evans head on the guillotine. In the past few months they were hailing him as being one of the best defenders in the league, now he's back to being shit?


----------



## D'Angelo

United fans summed up really. They'll be saying Welbeck and Cleverley are the future of a world class United side soon. Oh wait... they already have. :


----------



## CGS

EGame said:


> :lmao
> 
> You serious? :lmao
> 
> After 6-1 United fans wanted Evans head on the guillotine. In the past few months they were hailing him as being one of the best defenders in the league, now he's back to being shit?


Like Stringer said that's Man U fans for ya ique2


----------



## Foreshadowed

Fucking shocking performance, an absolute disgrace and it happened yet again at Old Trafford. We've been so poor at home it's unreal to think that after last season where Old Trafford was a fortress.

Evra continues his pathetic form as a defender. Our worst player on the pitch for me, he just allowed Everton to attack on the right wing and didn't close them down at all and left acres of space. Jogged back at points also, which was completely disrespectful, especially considering he's the captain.

Rooney got two goals but was garbage, Valencia was anonymous pretty much throughout, Evans was poor and Ferdinand was careless also. De Gea could do nothing on the 4 goals, absolutely nothing.

Only players that can leave with their heads held high are Rafael, Carrick, Scholes, Nani and Welbeck. They all worked hard and tried their hardest to win the match.

City will batter Wolves now and I can see them getting the 3 points in the Manchester derby after that abysmal performance. With the way we conceded those goals, I can see another terrible defensive display when we play in 8 days time. It's going to be a long week.


----------



## Kiz

even fergie was joining in the chorus, declaring little jonny as "arguably the best defender in the country"

that worked well. fisted by a defensive midfielder


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

EGame said:


> :lmao
> 
> You serious? :lmao
> 
> After 6-1 United fans wanted Evans head on the guillotine. In the past few months they were hailing him as being one of the best defenders in the league, now he's back to being shit?


I've never rated my fellow countryman Evans.


----------



## Rush

D'Angelo said:


> People saying Evans is shit now? LOL, he has had a very good season, one game changes nothing.


if you can say welbeck is great after one game then the same logic can be applied :troll


----------



## Irish Jet

Yeah, that's ridiculous. The whole defense fell apart collectively, if anything I'd put more blame on Rio and Evra being the experienced two. We had multiple guys going after the same balls, and just no one was physical enough to deal with Fellaini and he destroyed us. Moyes' gameplan was perfect, playing him there up with Jelavic was a masterstroke. To single out Evans is a joke, and I was one of his biggest doubters but he's had a very strong season. To dismiss that is just ridiculous.


----------



## D'Angelo

Evans has been overrated - but don't let it overshadow his good season. Koscielny, Coloccini, Lescott etc. all still better but very impressive nonetheless. 

Evra has lost all positional sense of a left back over the past couple years. Worst positioning I can see for a first choice FB in a top team. @Rush, yes, the same can be applied to Welbeck but I don't see many people saying he is top class after this performance tbf. This was the first time this season where I have been 'properly' impressed by him.


----------



## eddiefan

Nothing is over yet. Now that my anger at that performance has subsided, I still believe we can hold off City for the title. They still have that Newcastle game even if they do beat United. Just makes this the most important Manchester derby in like....ever?


----------



## Kiz

so i guess a triple retirement press conference with rio, distin and ledley are all in order


----------



## Irish Jet

I've been calling Welbeck impressive all season. Rush trolling.


----------



## CGS

Welbeck is still Average for now I'd say. That match doesn't change a thing. Like Stringer he's been Solid but I've not been "Wowed" by him a lot this year at all. 

He's still young though so who knows.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Welbeck has been great all season, 12 goals in his first proper season in the United team is impressive. Had a few poor games but overall, he's been great. Evans had a poor game today but again, he's been brilliant since December/January time.

Fellaini was incredible, an absolute beast and won the ball in the air everytime and held the ball well. The fact both Evans and Ferdinand struggled against him says something. Even Carrick backed off him at times. Brilliant Man of the Match performance from Fellaini.


----------



## eddiefan

Welbeck has been decent this season. He is promising. Would still like to see Hernandez get more opportunities than he has gotten this season tho.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Thanks to those slip-ups it's going to be a very tight call for the title. You would never know that not so long ago we were 8 points clear. After today it WILL be down to 3. Squeaky-bum time for Fergie.


----------



## CGS

Sucks for Wolves. There gonna be relegated in style right now. 

Fucking hell They've only picked up 16 points in the last 30 games?


----------



## united_07

IN CONNOR WE TRUST












:no:


----------



## Kenny

need to bring back BIG MICK


----------



## EGame

The title is going to come down to the derby as well as City away to Newcastle. City seemingly gave up after United went 8 points up, but now they definitely will have the vigor to push forward toward the title imo. Not even Mancini can fuck this up. 
































































inb4 Mancini fucks it up.


----------



## Kiz

Tevez


----------



## Magsimus

So Lolerpool have a game today... anyone care? No?

:suarez2


----------



## united_07

tbh i'd rather see Jones or even fabio at left back next week instead of evra, again defensively very poor


----------



## steamed hams

FAT Tevez has been on the Fatty Platt diet.


----------



## Von Doom

I feel like crying at how good Jelavic is.


----------



## steamed hams

Magsimus said:


> So Lolerpool have a game today... anyone care? No?
> 
> :suarez2


I'm gonna switch over when it's 3-0 to Man City at Molineux.


----------



## Hajduk1911

good job Jelavic, too bad Bilic won't get the best out of him in the summer. Croatia actually have a lethal strike force of Jelavic/Mandzukic, but Bilic's tactics 

In City's hands again, they need to smack Wolves around today


----------



## BANKSY

Wolves are going to get destroyed.


----------



## united_07

EFC Bronco said:


> I feel like crying at how good Jelavic is.


i'd say Fellaini was the better player


----------



## EGame

Mancini saying winning the league is still basically impossible. :lmao 

Learning from the best.


----------



## Irish Jet

How'd that work for him?

:mourinho


----------



## T-C

Worked out well for Pep in fairness...


----------



## EGame

Regardless of this season, Pep always trolls saying he never expects to win.

And it's worked out brilliantly since he's won so much more than any other manager in the past 4 years.


----------



## Rush

Magsimus said:


> So Lolerpool have a game today... anyone care? No?
> 
> :suarez2


watch it guy :downing



Irish Jet said:


> How'd that work for him?
> 
> :mourinho


he was right tbh


----------



## Kiz

EGame said:


> Mancini saying winning the league is still basically impossible. :lmao
> 
> Learning from the best.


he said that be4 the 4.


----------



## T-C

Welbeck is class and has been great for us this season, a much better player than Hernandez. Cleverley was hugely overhyped by a section of United supporters after a couple of good games at the start of the season, I've always been of opinion he may be a good squad player, but no more than that.


----------



## EGame

City missing left right and center. Only a matter of time now.


----------



## Rush

EGame said:


> City missing left right and center. Only a matter of time now.


Same story in the Liverpool game. All over them atm but we cannot get the damn ball in the net. Story of our season.


----------



## EGame

Rush said:


> Same story in the Liverpool game. All over them atm but we cannot get the damn ball in the net. Story of our season.


I think the post/cross bar is more responsible. :

Edit: Aguerrrroooo


----------



## T-C

I cannot wait for Madrid to sign him.


----------



## Kiz

that gael clichy bloke goes alright

but santos/gibbs obviously better


----------



## CGS

Same shit different day


----------



## Kenny

ref is shite in this game imo


----------



## Rush

nah, ref has been okay. we've been beyond useless in the final 3rd of the pitch. I'd love to have a Gomez type player. Just someone to get in the right spot and put the ball in the net. Don't have to have anything else to their game, just score a bloody goal


----------



## D'Angelo

Kiz hyping Clichy because of one cross : Just like his 0.8% cross success ratio at Arsenal, being a defensive liability & offering nothing to the team and regressing dramatically from when he was 21 to 25 and gradually getting worse and worse then selling him for £7m :wenger


----------



## Kiz

obviously not being surrounded by shit players has made him a top 3 lb in 1 season.


----------



## T-C

It's not hard to be a top 3 left back in that league. There only is 1 really good one.


----------



## Magsimus

Rush said:


> nah, ref has been okay. we've been beyond useless in the final 3rd of the pitch. I'd love to have a Gomez type player. Just someone to get in the right spot and put the ball in the net. Don't have to have anything else to their game, just score a bloody goal


:Cisse

Actually I take that back, he has loads more to his game.


----------



## Kenny

:downing to score


----------



## Kiz

T-C said:


> It's not hard to be a top 3 left back in that league. There only is 1 really good one.


who specified a league 8*D


----------



## Rush

Magsimus said:


> :Cisse
> 
> Actually I take that back, he has loads more to his game.


35 mil could have gone a long way :sad:


----------



## T-C

Mr. Snrub said:


> who specified a league 8*D


Well then I completely agree with you... He is one of the three best left backs at city.


----------



## united_07

Rush said:


> nah, ref has been okay. we've been beyond useless in the final 3rd of the pitch. I'd love to have a Gomez type player. Just someone to get in the right spot and put the ball in the net. Don't have to have anything else to their game, just score a bloody goal


english? overhyped? £35m bid in the summer? perfect signing


----------



## Destiny

Should have a goal but im not surprised we don't.

Would have liked to see some youngsters like sterling come on but obviously not going to happen. Our wingers provide no width at all and so downing should be brought on troll)


----------



## D'Angelo

top 3 left backs, in a league of poor left backs (which he isn't in anyway) : Baines, Enrique and Cole are all easily better, and Gibbs (when fit) and BAE are both equally as good. Gibbs would have displaced him from the first xi in 09/10 had it not been for being a crock and not being able to develop properly.


----------



## Kiz

i like the part where you obviously havent watched clichy this season. been fantastic defensively.

it doesnt matter he was gash at arsenal. he's supreme here, and that's all that matters.


----------



## Rush

RAHEEM should get a run in the last few games.


----------



## Joel

Clichy needed a new scenario. Same as Pirlo with his move from Milan to Juve. Sometimes players just deteriorate at their current club. If he stayed at Arsenal, he'd probably would not have played as well as he has this season.


----------



## CGS

Oh Hey Crossbar denies us. Whodathunkit?


----------



## Destiny

Rush said:


> RAHEEM should get a run in the last few games.


That would be great.

I would love to see Suso get involved as well. I've seen some clips and he looks very impressive, almost like a David Silva style to his game.

Clearly the next Silva :side:


----------



## Rush

crossbar, again  how many times have we hit he woodwork this year? surely must be around 25


----------



## T-C

Rush said:


> crossbar, again  how many times have we hit he woodwork this year? surely must be around 25


Poor finishing, the players should work on that really.


----------



## EGame

Silva for De Jong....ep


----------



## Rush

this is beyond a joke, another one hitting the posts.


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> crossbar, again  how many times have we hit he woodwork this year? surely must be around 25


Pretty sure it was around 26/27 back in March. We must be in the 30's now. 

Typical frustrating Liverpool 

FUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Rush

Had enough chances to score 10 goals this game (not even trolling or exaggerating). This is just garbage. Hopefully Bellamy can get the ball in the net.


----------



## CGS

Pretty sure we've had about 25 attempts. fplam 

:downing on for Maxi. Kenny calling it a day I see

Edit

And off course WBA score. Matter of time


----------



## ßen1

That's not obstruction by Tevez? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rush

fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

fucking typical of our whole fucking season. fuck this shit.


----------



## Destiny

Beyond a joke.

Couldn't score in a brothel eh.


----------



## Kenny

bottom half of the table is coming. pathetic


----------



## T-C

Haha Liverpool always find a way to make me feel a bit better.


----------



## CGS

Liverpool - Close to 30 attempts not a single goal 

WBA - A quarter the amount of chances we had and score


----------



## Rush

nearly 30 shots, only about 4 on target. fucking pathetic. I could get more shots on target than this.


----------



## D'Angelo

Joel said:


> Clichy needed a new scenario. Same as Pirlo with his move from Milan to Juve. Sometimes players just deteriorate at their current club. If he stayed at Arsenal, he'd probably would not have played as well as he has this season.


Yep. Kiz was saying it as if we should have kept him here as he has had a good season this term. It was a surprise that he didn't leave before 10/11 as he'd endured a horrible 08/09 and 09/10 and did almost everything wrong. Most fans wanted him out, he had a decent spell around Christmas in 10/11 apart from that but it was a huge dump of mediocrity at best since 07/08 where he was one of the brightest young left backs in the world. Never seen someone regress so quickly.


----------



## Seb

Sounds like the Chelsea/Barcelona game.


----------



## Rush

according to the bbc page, 27 shots, 63% possession, 15 corners, 0-1 down. pathetic.


----------



## T-C

You still have the new shirt sponsorship deal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Can't believe we bottled that. Actually, I can because every time Everton attacked they looked like they would score. Fucking awful, can't see us beating City. Can definitely see us losing the league now and that will be absolutely sickening.

Can't even muster up a laugh at Liverpool. Losing at home to Woy? Meh.

Cunting football ruining my mood for the day.


----------



## Rush

and the carling cup. why does everyone forget that? :downing

even if we win the FA Cup, i'm not even sure i could call this season successful. we've been deplorable in the league and we didn't even have any europa to tire the squad.


----------



## Cliffy

well played woy.


----------



## CGS

Wheres the laughing Logo? The rest of you guys like SA and too depressed to laugh at us this week?


----------



## EGame

Woy trolling so hard holy shit. Astronomically epic.


----------



## God™

What a great weekend, even without a Chelsea victory. United choking, Liverpool being Liverpool, Spurs collapsing... Feels good man.


----------



## Ruckus

The OP will be gutted. I'm kinda sad to see Wolves go. Would like to see Fletcher and Jarvis move to another premier league team.

Wow, Liverpool. fpalm


----------



## D'Angelo

God™;11345960 said:


> What a great weekend, even without a Chelsea victory. United choking, Liverpool being Liverpool, Spurs collapsing... Feels good man.


Yeah, said this before. One of few good weekends in football terms when Arsenal don't win. 




"This club [Newcastle] will never again fight to be among the top six again." - Jose Enrique.

And that is why you are a fucking idiot. You'll finish outside of the top 6 and Newcastle could be in the CL, and you'll be begging for a way back :


----------



## Kiz

oh enrique

whoops.


----------



## IncapableNinja

Rush said:


> even if we win the FA Cup, i'm not even sure i could call this season successful. we've been deplorable in the league and we didn't even have any europa to tire the squad.


The possibility (inevitability :torres) that we could win two domestic competitions and our season could still be argued as being a failure really hammers home how shambolic the league form has been.

It also shows how the CL dwarfs everything in terms of importance.

Winning something is always excellent, winning two somethings is super froot, I'm just worried it might mask our shortcomings. There really does need to be some real scrutiny come the summerrr summertime, we can't just sit back and unwind.

Not in the "OMGZ SAK DA KANG KENNY N BYE PARDOO BA N DEMBA 4 120 MILLION" sort of way but just in terms of what individuals are giving us.


----------



## Joel

IncapableNinja said:


> The possibility (*inevitability* :torres) that we could win two domestic competitions


For future reference.


----------



## D'Angelo

CL >>>>>> cups, definitely for Arsenal anyway. We'd be pretty much fucked if we didn't make CL every year.


----------



## Cliffy

pool aren't beating chelsea.

no chance.


----------



## Kazz

Last summer:



Jose Enrique in regards to Newcastle said:


> This club will never again fight to be among the top 6


8*D


----------



## Rush

Cliffy Byro said:


> pool aren't beating chelsea.
> 
> no chance.


when was the last time they beat us?


----------



## ABK

EPL wide open right now. I'd take City winning the title over Man U anyday of the week.


----------



## D'Angelo

Ouch. Liverpool's next 3 games aren't easy at all. Norwich (a), Fulham (h) and Swansea (a). All games they could easily slip up on. They really could finish 13th/14th.


----------



## IncapableNinja

Joel said:


> For future reference.


Goddamn it. Hutz



Cliffy Byro said:


> pool aren't beating chelsea.
> 
> no chance.


It's going to be a case of the unstoppable force meeting the immovable object.

Chelsea have been imperious in the FA Cup at Wembley, we've been consistent putting the hurt on Chelsea.

Spearing to win it in the 9th OT.


----------



## EGame

I hope City take it too tbh, just because it would be hilarious to see United close the gap from the first half of the season, go up 8 points, then implode and lose the league in the final few weeks and end the season trophyless. :

(Then turn their hate towards their players)


----------



## united_07

EGame said:


> I hope City take it too tbh, just because it would be hilarious to see United close the gap from the first half of the season, go up 8 points, then implode and lose the league in the final few weeks and end the season trophyless. :
> 
> *(Then turn their hate towards their players*)





EGame said:


> Barca are so shit it's unbelievable.





EGame said:


> Cesc coming on now.
> 
> Pepe's way of saying we're throwing in the towel. :





EGame said:


> Tello your career looks short lived son.



:troll


----------



## EGame

: : :

You must have missed the part where I have said we've been poor since the new year. Lolz, there's a big difference between criticizing players based on poor performances all season and turning on them after one match. :busquets 

Good try though.


----------



## reDREDD

nobody hates their own players as much as me

like me and Mrlesh and sturridge. that unpassing piece of shit


----------



## Rush

pretty sure everyone has players in their side they don't like. Like me not liking Carroll. and Downing. and Kuyt. and Spearing. and Adam. and Shelvey.


----------



## Scott Button

EGame said:


> : : :
> 
> You must have missed the part where I have said we've been poor since the new year. Lolz, there's a big difference between criticizing players based on poor performances all season and turning on them after one match. :busquets
> 
> Good try though.


Did Madrid just end a 11 match winning streak? If anything, You were poorer before the New year.


----------



## Kazz

Wolves lost to West Brom, McCarthy sacked. Chelsea lost to West Brom, AVB sacked. Liverpool lost to West Brom...


----------



## EGame

Scott Button said:


> Did Madrid just end a 11 match winning streak? If anything, You were poorer before the New year.


No, we had a terrible slump in January/February in which Madrid went 10 points clear and at that point the race was basically finished and our problems became more visible than ever. That was the low point of the season. We then picked ourselves up and then hit a run of good form and now are back into the slump because of fatigue and lack of motivation. 

My favorite Barca players are..

1) Pinto
2) Pinto 
3) Messi

Least favorite..

1) Cesc
2) -
3) -


----------



## reDREDD

Kazz said:


> Wolves lost to West Brom, McCarthy sacked. Chelsea lost to West Brom, AVB sacked. Liverpool lost to West Brom...


Who knew losing to west brom was so shameful

the entire cesc sale is awesome. not only did he not do so well, i think the less barca win, the less wennger gets!

mwhahahahhahaa


----------



## Scott Button

EGame said:


> No, we had a terrible slump in January/February in which Madrid went 10 points clear and at that point the race was basically finished and our problems became more visible than ever. That was the low point of the season. We then picked ourselves up and then hit a run of good form and now are back into the slump because of fatigue and lack of motivation.
> 
> My favorite Barca players are..
> 
> 1) Pinto
> 2) Pinto
> 3) Messi
> 
> Least favorite..
> 
> 1) Cesc
> 2) -
> 3) -


Wish my teams slump was just losing an away european leg and a game to top of the league... after winning 11 on the bounce.


----------



## united_07

EGame said:


> : : :
> 
> You must have missed the part where I have said we've been poor since the new year. Lolz, there's a big difference between criticizing players based on poor performances all season and turning on them after one match. :busquets
> 
> Good try though.





EGame said:


> Tello who is quickly becoming my favorite prospect. He was an absolute machine today.





EGame said:


> SUPER SUB Tello has now become a SUPER STARTER.





EGame said:


> TELLO YOU FUCKING GOD.



then yesterday



EGame said:


> Tello your career looks short lived son.



:


----------



## Rush

Scott Button said:


> Wish my teams slump was just losing an away european leg and a game to top of the league... after winning 11 on the bounce.


i could go for a slump like that any day.


----------



## CGS

Cliffy Byro said:


> pool aren't beating chelsea.
> 
> no chance.


We will beat them. We go into beast mode against Chelsea, Man U & Arsenal (which we should have at least drew against) 




Kazz said:


> Wolves lost to West Brom, McCarthy sacked. Chelsea lost to West Brom, AVB sacked. Liverpool lost to West Brom...


Watch Kenny get an extension :downing 




EGame said:


> No, we had a terrible slump in January/February in which Madrid went 10 points clear and at that point the race was basically finished and our problems became more visible than ever. That was the low point of the season. We then picked ourselves up and then hit a run of good form and now are back into the slump because of fatigue and lack of motivation.
> 
> My favorite Barca players are..
> 
> 1) Pinto
> 2) Pinto
> 3) Messi
> 
> Least favorite..
> 
> 1) Cesc
> 2) -
> 3) -


But Cesc has DAT PASSION 8*D


----------



## Ruckus

Barcelona fans have been spoilt for too long. Anything less than godly performances every week is failure. It all comes to an end on tuesday night. :terry :torres


----------



## BANKSY

Dalglish out?

Or he might get another summer of buying quality players like Carrol , Adam and Downing.


----------



## reDREDD

Chain Gang solider said:


> We will beat them. We go into beast mode against Chelsea, Man U & Arsenal (which we should have at least drew against)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Kenny get an extension :downing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Cesc has DAT PASSION 8*D


sure liverpool has always won, but they havent played against #EVILCHELSEACHARGE's tactical mastermind yet










yup, that guy


----------



## EGame

Scott Button said:


> Wish my teams slump was just losing an away european leg and a game to top of the league... after winning 11 on the bounce.


It is a slump though, when you look back at how bad our performances have been recently. Only because Messi is burned out.



united_07 said:


> then yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


:

Yeah like I was calling for his head...



EGame said:


> Lolz no one said Tello was better than Hazard. I don't know where people are bringing this up.
> 
> The problem with Tello is that he is a very one dimensional player. He's fast, and is a very good impact sub coming on late in a game as he can burn past defenders. Problem is he is basically a player like Walcott, and if he didn't have his pace, he would basically be nothing.* I still think the kid can develop into a great player, this is debut season in the first team after all*. He shouldn't have been on the pitch today, lolz the guy looked like he was going to throw up in the tunnel. He was scared, nervous and definitely not in the mentality to play today, Pedro should have started.
> 
> Edit: I don't think you need to be worried Joel, we are seriously worn out, exhausted and unmotivated. I can easily see us getting eliminated on Tuesday


:busquets


----------



## D'Angelo

There was a great image of Cesc and failing to win the league title at both Arsenal & Barca. Pretty funny. Redeadening is right, but at least it's only £800,000-£1m we lose out on. Barca were that cash strapped they had to get Cesc to pay a mil each year from his own wages :wenger

It will never happen but I'd love for Cesc to be put up for sale considering we have first refusal and he said AFC was the only club he'd ever play for that was non Barca. He'll be a star for Barca and by the time he is properly embedded in and finds a role he'll be one of the top 3 midfielders in the world, at the very least. Madness that fans are turning on him so quickly.

PFA awards ceremony tonight. If RvP doesn't win...


----------



## reDREDD

I think Barca are starting to miss Villa


----------



## CGS

redeadening said:


> sure liverpool has always won, but they havent played against #EVILCHELSEACHARGE's tactical mastermind yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup, that guy


Bitch please










The EVILCHELSEACHARGE is no match for the King Of The Cup Games.


----------



## EGame

D'Angelo said:


> There was a great image of Cesc and failing to win the league title at both Arsenal & Barca. Pretty funny. Redeadening is right, but at least it's only £800,000-£1m we lose out on. Barca were that cash strapped they had to get Cesc to pay a mil each year from his own wages :wenger
> 
> It will never happen but I'd love for Cesc to be put up for sale considering we have first refusal and he said AFC was the only club he'd ever play for that was non Barca. He'll be a star for Barca and by the time he is properly embedded in and finds a role he'll be one of the top 3 midfielders in the world, at the very least. Madness that fans are turning on him so quickly.


I don't like him at the moment (HE BOUGHT THE ARSENAL CURSE TO BARCA :bron3). 

To be fair though, he doesn't fit into the system at all (his stats will prove otherwise) but you can see it when he plays. I think the guy will come good eventually when he finds a way to connect with the rest of the squad, but it's become evident we should have invested elsewhere last summer and not in another midfielder.

Chelsea fans, if we get eliminated on Tuesday does RDM get the job?


----------



## Scott Button

D'Angelo said:


> PFA awards ceremony tonight. If RvP doesn't win...


Just putting it out there... Rooney has scored one less goal in 500 less minutes...

Stats


----------



## reDREDD

david luiz birthday cake










my word
:wilkins


----------



## Magsimus

That can not be eaten, it should be preserved forever.


----------



## EGame

:cool2


----------



## Joel

EGame said:


> Chelsea fans, if we get eliminated on Tuesday does RDM get the job?


I honestly don't know. It'd be unfair if he didn't get it, but I'm still not sure he is the right man to lead us. 10 wins, 3 draws, 1 loss. A brilliant record, when you think about where we were before. But if these are his tactics all the time, then I don't really want to see him get the job. I understand why he is using these tactics at this moment and I agree with them, but not for the beginning of next season.

It's a shame AVB was so arrogant. The way he wanted us to play was correct, but he was silly to think that it would happen with the current crop of players at the club. You can't expect an elephant run like a gazelle.


----------



## CGS

One thing I will say to Chelsea fan. Kenny took over us when we was pretty much sitting nicely in Midtable and made us finish top 6 and I'm pretty sure he had a pretty boss record too. Now look where we are. Not saying you guys are going to turn out the same, Hell I'll be atonished if you do, But it's something to think about. Sometimes A fresh face is all that is needed for a short time and well RDM has worked because 1) the team gained momentum & 2) The backroom was a happier place to be. 

Now having a complete fresh start with all that crap in the past can RDM have you competing with the Manchester Clubs next year? He's a good manager but I'm honestly not too sure.


----------



## T-C

John Terry should just be made player/manager. You know it makes sense.


----------



## BANKSY

Even if RDM doesn't get the Chelsea job, this spell will do wonders for his job prospects.


----------



## Vader

Who'd you Chelsea fans want in charge? Realistically.

Same question for you Scouse cunts, if you think Kenny isn't up to it.


----------



## Scott Button

My predictions for the Summer;

Chelsea -- Fabio Capello
Liverpool -- Rafa


----------



## reDREDD

I wouldnt mind Hiddink at all


----------



## Chr1st0

Bring back Vialli!


----------



## united_07

Kyle Walker wins YPOTY :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

wow, english really like giving 'arry those blowjobs huh?


----------



## united_07

And unsurprisingly RVP wins POTY

still think these awards should be decided when the season is over


----------



## Magsimus

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/19042012/58/premier-league-scam-fear-pfa-young-player-award.html

:argh:


----------



## T-C

Walker has been miles better than Aguero in fairness....


----------



## reDREDD

indeed.

did bale win the award of 'greatest player of all time' too?

and harry manager of the season


----------



## T-C

Ledley King is just about to take the stage to receive his lifetime ahievement award too I hear.


----------



## Magsimus

Hart; Walker, Kompany, Coloccini, Baines; Silva, Yaya Toure, Parker, Bale; Rooney, van Persie

Parker and Bale :lmao

Well done Captain Colo :cool2 Arsenal fans on my twitter going crazy because he's in instead of Koscielny? Mugs.


----------



## united_07

King Kenny just named manager of the year :



team of the year



> Hart; Walker, Kompany, Coloccini, Baines; Silva, Yaya Toure, Parker, Bale; Rooney, van Persie.


would have liked to see Valencia there, also dont know how Parker has got in there


----------



## reDREDD

not a fan of that team. where is defoe, modric, gallas and that terrible player with the afro?


----------



## nazzac

Magsimus said:


> Hart; Walker, Kompany, Coloccini, Baines; Silva, Yaya Toure, Parker, Bale; Rooney, van Persie
> 
> Parker and Bale :lmao
> 
> Well done Captain Colo :cool2 Arsenal fans on my twitter going crazy because he's in instead of Koscielny? Mugs.


Oh dear, what a joke.


----------



## T-C

Parker is one of the English lionhearts, of course he was going to be there.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Kyle Walker? Really? I mean, he's impressed me in the games I've seen him in but surely Aguero deserved the award?

After a few hours since the United draw (feels more like a loss) to Everton I was dwelling on a few things. Firstly, do the United fans think Evra will be replaced next season and should he? I think the answer to the latter part of the question should be a resounding yes. The guy started off brightly at the start of the season and as much as I love Paddy, he's been a complete liability for the past couple of years now. He's forgotten how to even do the basics of defending, leaves acres of space for the opposing team to attack and just doesn't seem bothered at times (i.e. jogging back). I hope the Baines rumours are true and we do get him, I've always liked Baines and he's one of the best left backs in the Premier League.

Secondly, Valencia... what was up with him today? He was completely anonymous second half but that could also be down to Everton's superb isolation of him with two men constantly marking him anytime he got on the ball. Second half he had a great 20 minute spell where he dominated Distin, beat him several times and supplied some decent crosses into some dangerous areas in the Everton box but then he seemed to go off the boil at the end, looked fatigued and got substituted. I'm hoping he's more fresh and up for it for the Manchester derby in a weeks time.

What team would United posters like to see in the Manchester derby? Do we go with a 5 man midfield, or a 3 man midfield? What would you prefer? Do we make changes at the back? Personally, I'd like to see Smalling featured as he's done so well against City in the last few games (despite the 6-1 loss) and even kept Tevez quiet last season. Maybe start him at right back? I'd like to see him featured.

Finally, how good was Welbeck? I see some posters have labelled him average when they've seen him play this season but you have to take into account, this is his first season having a proper run in the United team and he's played a lot of games than he's usually accustomed to at this level. He's got 12 goals, which is decent for his first season and his link up play and hold up play is brilliant. He can improve in key areas a lot, that's a given but that will come with time. He's showing a great partnership with Rooney, he works hard and he's always confident of going past players. One match that springs to mind where he didn't score but he had one of his best first half performances was against Liverpool at Old Trafford. The amount of times he kept beating 3/4 Liverpool players was amazing to watch. I hope he keeps up this good run of form he's showing again after being pretty quiet for a few games.

Also, seeing Liverpool lose made me smile a little. Didn't cheer me up entirely but I had to pic rep Chain Gang Soldier back after he gave me that Everton pic rep. Did you feel dirty doing that CGS?

Onto the Manchester derby.


----------



## D'Angelo

Magsimus said:


> Hart; Walker, Kompany, Coloccini, Baines; Silva, Yaya Toure, Parker, Bale; Rooney, van Persie
> 
> Parker and Bale :lmao
> 
> Well done Captain Colo :cool2 Arsenal fans on my twitter going crazy because he's in instead of Koscielny? Mugs.


Wouldn't say that at all, apart from Kompany Koscielny has been as good as anyone who plays his position. Very consistent as well, he has been in my ToTY throughout every stage of the ToTY every 1/4 of the season and has carried our defence when we had everyone out and no FBs. He'll rarely ever get credit though as his CC mistake overshadows everything he has or ever will do sadly. That's football though I suppose. His performance vs Chelsea summed it up really, we would have lost without him. 

Parker & Walker being in there is a joke.


----------



## T-C

@Foreshadowed
Evra is shite. That is all that needs to be said on him. Rafael is a liability too.

Valencia seems to have very fragile confidence. If he had Nani's belief and balls he would be great.

Welbeck is class. Rooney calling him our player of the season says a lot.

I tried to send one of those reps to CGS too, but I had to spread rep or something. Ended up just sending it to Rush.


----------



## reDREDD

seems suarez was right about evra :suarez1

as for bale, imagine the circle jerk if he was english.

my word


----------



## Foreshadowed

Nani started off poor in the game but slowly grew into it as time went on. Second half, he was one of our best players and was a real livewire. He took on Hibbert a lot and beat him constantly, supplied some decent crosses into the box and was really trying to win the match. His finish on the goal was tremendous also. We really need him to turn up in the Manchester derby if he does start.

A good point on Valencia, he seemed apprehensive at times to try and take on his man (that being Distin) but when he did, he got the better of him and then just stopped trying. Maybe he was fatigued as he has played a lot in the last few months. It's a shame he isn't two-footed as if he was, he'd be the ultimate beast. Hopefully he can bring his A-game in 8 days time.


----------



## D'Angelo

Although I can't really speak on Coloccini as I don't watch him nearly enough to make a firm judgement, but I do watch Koscielny every game and there is very few that I have seen deliver as much consistent quality as he does game to game. Walker isn't even the best RB in north London, not quite sure how he got himself in the ToTY. 

Still wrapping my head around Parker being in the team of the year. Unbelievable. I can think of at least 5 players who have been twice as good this season who play his position.


----------



## reDREDD

like mikel

or mrelesh


----------



## T-C

This team would have been voted for before the arse completely fell out of Spurs' season, this should be considered. But still, Parker should not have been in the team.


----------



## nazzac

redeadening said:


> seems suarez was right about evra :suarez1
> 
> as for bale, imagine the circle jerk if he was english.
> 
> my word


It's bad enough already. Tale away his pace and he is average


----------



## Magsimus

nazzac said:


> It's bad enough already. Tale away his pace and he is average


He's had a crap season as well.

There was no chance of them leaving the England captain out though, as average as he is.


----------



## nazzac

Magsimus said:


> He's had a crap season as well.
> 
> There was no chance of them leaving the England captain out though, as average as he is.


The best thing he did was score that goal against City.


----------



## Seb

This is English journalists and an English league, there's always going to be bias.

No Kun? I guess a 23 y/o in his debut season with the best goal per minute ratio in the history of the premier league isn't good enough then ique2


----------



## EGame

Kyle fucking Walker. The guy who had a more stand out season than Aguero. 

No Cabaye? No Mata? :

This list must have been made before Spurs imploded, also to make Arry feel like he's done a good job this season.


----------



## T-C

Seb said:


> This is English journalists and an English league, there's always going to be bias.
> 
> No Kun? I guess a 23 y/o in his debut season with the best goal per minute ratio in the history of the premier league isn't good enough then ique2


This one is the players I think. The football writers one is nearer the end of the season if memory serves.


----------



## Irish Jet

Seb said:


> This is English journalists and an English league, there's always going to be bias.
> 
> No Kun? I guess a 23 y/o in his debut season w*ith the best goal per minute ratio in the history of the premier league isn't good enough then* ique2


----------



## Seb

He's only played like 12 games though, if he reaches 30+ with that record, then yeah, fair enough. Would be a lock for TOTY had he played the whole season. Basically if you meshed Ba and Cisse's performances into one... :busquets


----------



## united_07

EGame said:


> Kyle fucking Walker. The guy who had a more stand out season than Aguero.
> 
> No Cabaye? No Mata? :
> 
> This list must have been made before Spurs imploded, also to make Arry feel like he's done a good job this season.


the votes were made at the end of march/start of april, and at that time spurs hadnt won a league game in over a month


----------



## reDREDD

funny thing is, this is the end of spurs

they peaked


----------



## CGS

Vader13 said:


> Who'd you Chelsea fans want in charge? Realistically.
> 
> Same question for you Scouse cunts, if you think Kenny isn't up to it.


The only other realistic option I see is Rafa tbh. 

As for Kyle Walker winning the award thats just a big of a joke as Bale winning the POTY last year. England really trying to kiss :arry arse as much as possible to make sure he takes the England job.


----------



## reDREDD

I dont see why they want harry as manager anyways

seriously, i dont get it. atleast capello won shit, doesnt bottle and doesnt have his entire mentality based around last minute deals and steals


----------



## EGame

united_07 said:


> the votes were made at the end of march/start of april, and at that time spurs hadnt won a league game in over a month


Lmao hard to believe. 



redeadening said:


> funny thing is, this is the end of spurs
> 
> they peaked


It's depressing, because they were so good to watch in the mid season. 

I can definitely see Modric and Bale leaving the summer. VDV too, he looks like he's lost all inspiration to play for Spurs.


----------



## Irish Jet

Spurs and their great football were awfully overrated. They can piss back off into mediocrity where they belong, tired of hearing the media ball wash them like they're the best team in Europe. And fuck Everton too. Just fuck them, hope they get fucking relegated.


----------



## Foreshadowed

It was so hard watching us draw Everton, especially as my Step-Dad is an Everton fan. Still, fair play to them, they came to Old Trafford to try and win and they were superb.

Watching Match of the Day highlight our defensive flaws makes it even more depressing to watch. It sums it up when Evans and Ferdinand both try and jump for the ball as it's delivered into the box for Fellaini, who wins the ball with ease and it leads to their 3rd goal. However, Evra can seriously fuck off. The amount of times he wasn't even in his left back position and left it to Nani to defend was ridiculous.


----------



## reDREDD

we'd love to take modric off your hands, at severely reduced pay ofcourse

infact, severely reduced pay for all of spurs!


----------



## Magsimus

:lol at Mancini's interview. Completely disrespectful to whoever Man U play (Swansea and ?) having Rogers in the studio made it hilarious. Edit: oh it's Sunderland, that makes it hilarious :lmao


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

TERRIBLE goalkeeping by reina for west brom's goal.


----------



## T-C

Haha Glen Johnson looked like he was auditioning to be in our defence there.


----------



## Ruckus

T-C said:


> Haha Glen Johnson looked like he was auditioning to be in our defence there.


Na, his positioning was far too good. :troll


----------



## united_07

more comments from the united facebook page



> wot ws furgie doon 2day! 4and4 away to da overten iz nt wot wins da leegs! cum on unitied u nd 2 sine victer morris in sumr pleeeeeez!





> United Will fuck up, no doubt about it. He needs new players.. Old fucker





> So frustrating....this is madnes....am no longer United suporter....u just suckn!!! We really need all the back four so new everytime thos guys seems thy riding on horses......go to hell Manchester United...and agive everything to City...they are really struggling for it...United jus had the best point gap...all squandered...fuckn looses and unimaginable....jus like this against Everton....We as fans...go to hell with tha game!!!! And never dream of winning at ETIHAD STADIUM....its all gone now....FRUSTRATING GAME WHEN IT WAS JUS A NICE CHANC TO HELD ON THE GAP AND ITS GONE NOW....


----------



## reDREDD

FERGIE OUT

when's the next united game vs west brom 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

united_07 said:


> more comments from the united facebook page


That 1st one can't be real, surely. Just... what?


----------



## united_07

Woy Hogdson has now won as many league games at Anfield in 2012 as 'King' Kenny

FACHT


----------



## D'Angelo

Never understood the hype with 'arry either. People point to him lifting them from relegation to top 4 which is obviously a great achievement but it doesn't show just how much Spurs were underachieving with a good team under Ramos. If these rumours of a bust up are true (apparently Ade won't play again this season) then that's his man management skills out the window that he is so famous for.

Kompany congratualting RvP for winning the award in the right way. He seems a proper top guy on and off the pitch, and he uses Twitter correctly rather than a lot of other footballers who use it as a tool for self promotion and being a dick. A real captain and leader is Kompany.


----------



## reDREDD

Spurs is just pie in the sky

When the chips were down and Harry needed to go the final mile, he lost everything. Hilariously


----------



## Henry Hill

Lol Parker has become the new Terry, getting in team of the years for courage rather than ability. And that's coming from a Parker fan. He's a very good player but he is a long way from being world class.


----------



## reDREDD

Terry can still get the job done

I dont think anyone can marshal a defence quite like him in the premiership


----------



## Henry Hill

Terry has his strengths undoubtedly but those strengths do not make him a world class player and imo never have done. Compare him to someone like Kompany or Vidic and there really is no comparison. 

Luiz coming good has really helped his cause though as he had his lack of pace covered and been able to focus on what he does best in regards to organising those around him and demonstrating his physical prowess.


----------



## Joel

Not everyone can be world class. Sometimes you can do well by just being good.


----------



## T-C

When it comes to defending deep, there is nobody better than Terry.


----------



## Irish Jet

Terry and Carvalho were both world class at their peak. That defense was ridiculous.


----------



## Rush

T-C said:


> I tried to send one of those reps to CGS too, but I had to spread rep or something. Ended up just sending it to Rush.


That was the first pic rep i'd recieved in ages you twat 8*D



Vader13 said:


> Who'd you Chelsea fans want in charge? Realistically.
> 
> Same question for you Scouse cunts, if you think Kenny isn't up to it.


I'd love AVB in all honesty. We need rebuilding and i reckon he could do a good job with it.


----------



## Zen

Wow what a game, amazing display by Everton.


----------



## Kiz

kyle walker

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

better than aguero


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Zen

Rush said:


> That was the first pic rep i'd recieved in ages you twat 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love AVB in all honesty. We need rebuilding and i reckon he could do a good job with it.


Perhaps way into the future where all the veterans have retired.


----------



## BANKSY

:lmao


----------



## Kiz




----------



## united_07




----------



## Kiz

im glad stephen ireland was that confident


----------



## Gunner14

Mr. Snrub said:


> kyle walker
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> better than aguero


PFA player of the year awards are only loosely based on talent. Its majoritily just a popularity contest. Also Aguero would have lost votes on players who voted for him forPFA player wouldnt have voted him for young player aswell.


----------



## Kiz

i know, but kun's extremely lovable regardless.


----------



## Gunner14

united_07 said:


>


The funniest thing about that is Man City weren't even in what is classed as the 2011 champions league. If they won it this year it would be the 2012 Champions League.


----------



## Bullseye

So who is joining Wolves in the Championship next season? I'd like to see Bolton & Villa go down, but that's not happening, so I'm being more realistic and thinking it'll be Blackburn and QPR. QPR do have a points gap, but playing both Chelsea and City in 2 of their last 3 basically means they have to beat Stoke to have a shot at survival.


----------



## Kenny

They'll beat Chelsea. :side: City hopefully smash them.


----------



## Kiz

why is it not possible for bolton and villa to go down? villa are absolutely awful.

would love qpr to go down. mark noclues


----------



## united_07

Just seen that the the United first team, reserves and u-18 all fucked up a 2 goal lead in the past few days :no:


----------



## Gunner14

Mr. Snrub said:


> why is it not possible for bolton and villa to go down? villa are absolutely awful.
> 
> would love qpr to go down. mark noclues


Blackburn would have to get maximum points from games vs tottenham (a), wigan(h)+ Chalsea (a)

Villa will be safe with a draw vs Bolton tomorrow IMO


----------



## Samoon

I think Manchester City will win the league. They will probably beat united to go on top.


----------



## eddiefan

Chelsea have some tough games to end the season. QPR, Newcastle, Liverpool(A) and Blackburn. They should be happy that they are playing Liverpool at Anfield tho.


----------



## Gunner14

eddiefan said:


> Chelsea have some tough games to end the season. QPR, Newcastle, Liverpool(A) and Blackburn. They should be happy that they are playing Liverpool at Anfield tho.


Going into the last 4 games of the season im sure any side at the top would swap with Chelsea and have 3 home games.


----------



## eddiefan

Wouldn't want games against the form side of the league and 2 teams who are battling to stay I think.


----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> Just seen that the the United first team, reserves and u-18 all fucked up a 2 goal lead in the past few days :no:


Good to know consistancy runs throughout the United team 8*D


----------



## united_07

guess who has is refereeing next monday's game


:webb :webb :webb :webb :webb :webb :webb :webb :webb :webb :webb :webb :webb :webb :webb :webb :webb :webb :webb


cue a week of 'howard webb gives everything the united' talk, then doesnt give anything next monday


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fuck Webb, we need young and talented Michael Oliver.

In other news...



> The images, taken from television pictures and later circulated on Twitter, were taken shortly before half-time, while Man City were leading Wolves 1-0. I
> If the FA's investigation finds that Toure was gesturing directly towards the Wolves fans, City could be without one of their most important players for next week's derby, because a clear precedent has already been set this season.
> Liverpool's Luis Suarez was received a one game ban and a £20,000 fine for giving a hand gesture to Fulham fans after he was abused from the stands at Craven Cottage.
> Toure was one of three City players named in the PFA's Team of the Year last night. His absence from Monday's night's showdown would infuriate Roberto Mancini ahead of what Sir Alex Ferguson called the "biggest ever derby" of his career.
> “It is definitely the most important derby in my time at United,” Ferguson said. “We need to get a result at the Etihad, there is no question about that, we need to perform.


Disgusting behaviour, he must be banned.


----------



## Kiz

oh lordy

all the united "fans" on twitter want him banned :lmao so desperate


----------



## united_07

Yep, disgraceful, should be the same punishment as Suarez, one game ban, that should do it :


----------



## Silent Alarm

Mr. Snrub said:


> oh lordy
> 
> all the united "fans" on twitter want him banned :lmao so desperate


We're concerned at how this shameful act could affect innocent children's behaviour :side:.


----------



## Kiz

he's obviously a racist scumbag

so which city player gets red carded and which united player gets a penalty after diving? im going with yaya and nani


----------



## Bullseye

Webb as ref, Ashley Young playing, yup, I can see where this is headed. Fergie time dive, Rooney converts, United take the title


----------



## God™

If only people noticed Yaya's dog acts during the play. Cunt of a player when things don't go his way.


----------



## Rush

to be fair, if Suarez gets banned for that, then Yaya should be banned :suarez2

How long will Fergie Time be with webb he ref?










thanks for that SAF.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Howard Webb ref for the manc derby.... I'd just like to congratulate Manchester United on another League Title. Fergie getting his star man out for this one, City don't stand a chance.


----------



## Kiz

interesting a certain croatian midfielder doesnt rank


----------



## Silent Alarm

Just out of interest, what are the controversial decisions that Webb has awarded us?


----------



## Bullseye

You seem to forget the 2nd half of United/Chelsea, Silent Alarm


----------



## Rush

Silent Alarm said:


> Just out of interest, what are the controversial decisions that Webb has awarded us?


pen against Ivanovic earlier this year springs to mind


----------



## Kiz

:lmao marriner confirmed as ref, not webb


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao marriner confirmed as ref, not webb


yeah just seen that, strange it was everywhere that Webb was going to be the ref. Marriner has only refereed 3 games for united this season, 2 wins against norwich and bolton, and the FA cup loss to liverpool.


----------



## Cliffy

Modric is obviously still better than Scholes tho..:troll


----------



## Kiz

:lmao apparently yaya was facing the city fans when he did the gesture

oh boy what a disgrace.


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao apparently yaya was facing the city fans when he did the gesture
> 
> oh boy what a disgrace.


swearing at his own face, 3 match ban definitely 8*D


----------



## Seb

Mr. Snrub said:


> interesting a certain croatian midfielder doesnt rank


so many flaws in that

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/stats/assists/_/league/eng.1/barclays-premier-league?cc=5739

edit http://soccernet.espn.go.com/player/_/id/21187/stewart-downing?cc=5739 ique2


----------



## Kiz

point still stands 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet

Seb said:


> edit http://soccernet.espn.go.com/player/_/id/21187/stewart-downing?cc=5739 ique2


His profile:

Downing has made a name for himself in the Premier League as _*an excellent crosser who scores his fair share of goals, and is seen as one of the best English midfielders around.
*_

:downing:arry


----------



## Kiz

> seen as one of the best English midfielders around.


so much competition for that spot...


----------



## Shepard

There is no competition, the best English midfielder is clearly HENDO 


:jordan2


----------



## DeanToon

Just done the premiership predictor and tried to do it unbiased as possible, not easy. My league after the last 3 games looks like this
1. Man Utd 90 pts
2. Man City 85 pts
3. Arsenal 27pts
4. Newcastle 68 pts
5. Tottenham 66pts
6. Chelsea 65 pts
7. Liverpool 56pts
8. Everton 54pts
9. Fulham 49pts
10. Sunderland 47pts GD - 0 
11. West Brom 47pts GD - -7
12. Norwich 47pts GD - -14
13. Swansea 46pts
14. Stoke 44pts
15. Astin Villa 41pts
16. QPR 37 pts GD - -20
17. Wigan 37pts GD - -29
18. Bolton 36pts
19. Blackburn 34pts
20. Wolves 24pts

Man Utd winning the league, Arsenal and Newcastle getting the CL spots along with Man U and Man city obviously annd relegation going right down to the last day.


----------



## Rush

I don't think Newcastle will finish top 4. Spurs have a piss easy run it even though their form has dropped way off (also depends on how badly some teams want to stay up), Chelsea's run in will be interesting but i think they'll beat Newcastle at home when they play each other and if City get the win against United then i see City blitzing Newcastle.


----------



## nazzac

I did a predictor too. http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/predictor/default.stm


----------



## Kazz

Distracted much 'Arry?

:arry


----------



## united_07

heres my prediction :troll


----------



## DeanToon

We play Chelsea sandwiched in between a 2nd leg against Barcelona and a FA cup final I think we will get something out of them. I cant see Man City beating Man Utd, hate to say it but SAF and some of the players at Man Yoo just know how to get the job done and I fancy them to get something at the etihad which also believes me to believe we will get something out of City aswell. Maybe not 3 pts but I can see us snatching points against both.


----------



## Rush

having a GD of -393 would be a bit of a blow.


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> I don't think Newcastle will finish top 4. Spurs have a piss easy run it even though their form has dropped way off (also depends on how badly some teams want to stay up), Chelsea's run in will be interesting but i think they'll beat Newcastle at home when they play each other and if City get the win against United then i see City blitzing Newcastle.


To be fair though Spurs run in has been pretty similar to ours in which a lot of the big games were spaced out and most of the teams they lost too they should have won. While yeah out of the remaining teams running for fourth they have the easiest run I can defo see them dropping more points

I'm still gonna stay with Chelsea for fourth


----------



## Joel

You guys can have the FA Cup, if you let us win at Anfield, deal?


----------



## #dealwithit

You need Liverpool to let you win at Anfield? Chelsea should be confident of winning both games.


----------



## Joel

Fixture spacing makes it a hard job. We're still fighting for top 4 (barely), so we can't rest players against Newcastle, 3 days before the cup final. Liverpool have nothing at all to play for in the league, so they can rest their first 11.

I guess if we get through to the CL final, we can take a risk and rest players for every league game left. But if we do get to the final, it's against Bayern or Madrid, so...


----------



## Tomkin

I can't seem to recall this many Newcastle fans last year...and certainly not the year before :kobe


----------



## Green Light

I'm confident we will finish 4th and I have a feeling we will beat City, not sure why but I feel it. Also I called it in November 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...ague-discussion-thread-1186.html#post10531346

Should've had a cheeky bet on it, I wonder what the odds were on us finishing in a champs league spot at the start of the season


----------



## Henry Hill

Cliffy Byro said:


> Modric is obviously still better than Scholes tho..:troll


Whose Scholes? Is he that dirty prick who plays in central midfield yet offers zero support to his defence because he is literally clueless when the ball is not at his feet. Yeah I'll take Modric thanks.


> Terry and Carvalho were both world class at their peak. That defense was ridiculous.


Terry was world class when he was alongside world class Carvalho and world class Ferdinand. That's not a coincidence as world players can make really good players appear world class. They basically raise the game of everyone else in their position.


----------



## Nige™

Green Light said:


> I'm confident we will finish 4th and I have a feeling we will beat City, not sure why but I feel it. Also I called it in November
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...ague-discussion-thread-1186.html#post10531346
> 
> Should've had a cheeky bet on it, I wonder what the odds were on us finishing in a champs league spot at the start of the season


I would love Newcastle to finish 4th but I really don't see it with the games you've got left and Spurs have, despite how poor a run Spurs are on. It'll be tough for you guys to beat City if they're fighting for the title, and if they beat Man U next Monday, that's the game that will win them the title. Chelsea away is going to be tough. It's not in the middle of Champions League or FA Cup matches and they're going for 4th too, so they're going to be bang up for it. Wigan & Everton away won't be easy but are winnable for sure. Everton on the last day is certainly a place I wouldn't want to go to, but with it being the last day you don't know if they'll already be on their holidays.

I think the best you can hope for is 8 points and that is really pushing it unfortunately. I'll have my fingers crossed for you though.


----------



## Joel

4th is useless anyway, cause we are winning the CL :torres


----------



## Gunner14

I can't see Newcastle getting Champions League either. I'd love them to come 4th but i cant see them taking points of Chelsea or Man City. But they do have the massive advantage of playing with absolutly no pressure whatsoever because even they take no more points from these last 3 games and come 6th everyone will still be praising how well they've done to punch above their weight.

I Think Chelsea have a massive opportunity and should expect to take full advantage of having 3 homes games in the last 4 fixtures. So their good home form should take them across the line regardless of whether or not they go out of the Champions League. If they lose tomorrow then that will reaffirm the old guards focus on not dropping points to get back in it. If they go through then the lift of another Champions League final will keep a good atmosphere at the club to keep this revival going.

Spurs. When you look at what they have coming in the last 4 games they should really be looking to stroll through and pick up the remaining 12 points. But then all the stories on in fighting, the poor form, the fact Modric doesn't give a shit is going to make it very difficult for them to turn anything around.

Arsenal - Wheels look like they are being help on by bluetac at the minute. Performances have been rather poor for a while. RVP has been running on empty and could breakdown at any moment. No Walcott, no Arteta. Diaby playing all a recipe for disaster. wouldnt be surprised to see us lose to Stoke and then if Spurs, Newcastle and Chelsea all win we'll buckle. But in the positive side of it Stoke, Norwich and West Brom all have nothing to play for so theorically a good manager should be able to motivate a side who needs points to beat a side thats in cruise control planning their holiday. Problem is our manager is about as motivational as a peanut butter and jelly sandwich.

Prediction

Arsenal will stumble into 3rd place.
Chelsea will take over and finish 4th.
Tottenham will do just enough to finish 5th
Newcastles impressive run will filter out and they'll finish with 3 from 9 and come a very impressive 6th place.


----------



## Green Light

Will be interesting to see how the result of Chelsea-Barca affects their league performance, I expect them to lose that and I guess that can go either way in either inspiring them or knocking the wind out of their sails so to speak. I can absolutely see Blackburn getting a point at Spurs with the bad form they are in right now and Blackburn fighting for survival.

I don't think you can underestimate momentum at this point in the season and we have it, Spurs don't and some of their key players look uninspired. Obviously a lot of speculation and wishing but we could be in a very strong position at the end of this week


----------



## Nige™

Green Light said:


> Will be interesting to see how the result of Chelsea-Barca affects their league performance, I expect them to lose that and I guess that can go either way in either inspiring them or knocking the wind out of their sails so to speak. *I can absolutely see Blackburn getting a point at Spurs with the bad form they are in right now and Blackburn fighting for survival.*
> 
> I don't think you can underestimate momentum at this point in the season and we have it, Spurs don't and some of their key players look uninspired. Obviously a lot of speculation and wishing but we could be in a very strong position at the end of this week


If Spurs can't beat us then they don't deserve to finish in the top 10, let alone the top 4, and Harry shouldn't be allowed near the England job if he can't outwit the clueless cunt in a suit who turned up in Neighbours again today!

Even though Spurs have looked shite in their last 10 games, surely they'll be motivated by going for 4th. It's not as if they should be nervous. They did it two years ago with by & large the same group of players, and if they do beat us, which I'm sure they will (not as comfortably as they should mind), that'll surely give them a lift to keep on going and take that last Champions League spot. They've got the games to do it. It's just about finding the form to win them which we know they can.


----------



## steamed hams

Nige™ said:


> If Spurs can't beat us then they don't deserve to finish in the top 10, let alone the top 4, and Harry shouldn't be allowed near the England job if he can't outwit the clueless cunt in a suit *who turned up in Neighbours again today!*
> 
> Even though Spurs have looked shite in their last 10 games, surely they'll be motivated by going for 4th. It's not as if they should be nervous. They did it two years ago with by & large the same group of players, and if they do beat us, which I'm sure they will (not as comfortably as they should mind), that'll surely give them a lift to keep on going and take that last Champions League spot. They've got the games to do it. It's just about finding the form to win them which we know they can.


Do you mean someone who looks like him, or him? :lol with Venkys it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Nige™

steamed hams said:


> Do you mean someone who looks like him, or him? :lol with Venkys it wouldn't surprise me.







2:36 - 2:52

Similar height & figure, Scottish & scruffy in a suit. The likeness is uncanny.


----------



## Joel

^ He needs a bit more swag before he can be compared to the young and talented one :kean


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> You guys can have the FA Cup, if you let us win at Anfield, deal?


:hmm:




Bananas said:


> You need Liverpool to let you win at Anfield? Chelsea should be confident of winning both games.


What he said. We can't buy a win at Anfield this season. We will take the FA Cup though :suarez



Green Light said:


> Will be interesting to see how the result of Chelsea-Barca affects their league performance, I expect them to lose that and I guess that can go either way in either inspiring them or knocking the wind out of their sails so to speak. I can absolutely see Blackburn getting a point at Spurs with the bad form they are in right now and Blackburn fighting for survival.
> 
> I don't think you can underestimate momentum at this point in the season and we have it, Spurs don't and some of their key players look uninspired. Obviously a lot of speculation and wishing but we could be in a very strong position at the end of this week



I defo see you guys finishing above Spurs this year. The team pretty much looks done for the season and with :arry likely to leave them for the England job I doubt they really have a reason to give a shit. 

3rd - Arsenal
4th - Chelsea
5th - Newcastle 
6th - Spurs 

That's what Im predicting.


----------



## steamed hams

Ah I see, well whoever that is is no KARL KENNEDY. I only know he's still in it from flicking through the channels :side:, I haven't watched Neighbours since Holly Valance was in it.


----------



## #dealwithit

I was about to come on here are say that how are you guys doubting Newcastle; they're currently 4th by 3 pts ect. But then I looked at their fixtures. 3 away games (including Chelsea and Everton), and they're only remaining home game is against Man City. That is a tough run-in. I think their best hope is catching Chelsea tired to get a result there and then just hope that Spurs continue to be rubbish and that Everton on the last day can't be arsed. It's still doable though. I really hope they can do it though (not at our expense though obviously).


----------



## Kenny

Newcastle to beat Wigan, Chelsea and Everton. Lose to City. City win title/Newcastle 4th would be great.


----------



## Destiny

I also have a gut feeling that Chelsea will get 4th.

------


































:


----------



## Zen

Destiny said:


> I also have a gut feeling that Chelsea will get 4th.
> 
> ------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Hope your gut is right


----------



## united_07

Footballer Writers Player of the Year Award




> FWA Footballer of the Year: 1) Robin van Persie, 2) Wayne Rooney, 3) Paul Scholes



hmm im guessing 3rd place will please some people 8*D


----------



## Samoon

Shepard said:


> There is no competition, the best English midfielder is clearly HENDO
> 
> 
> :jordan2


That is ridiculous, the best english midfielder is barry. 


Chain Gang solider said:


> 3rd - Arsenal
> 4th - Chelsea
> 5th - Newcastle
> 6th - Spurs
> 
> That's what Im predicting.


Where is liverpool? :torres


----------



## Razor King

@ Gunner At least, Diaby isn't afraid of the ball, unlike this someone called Aaron "Zidan" Ramsey.

If Chelsea reached the final of the CL and I was the manager, I'd say fuck off to the League and not care even if Chelsea finished 10th. If you're good enough to beat Barca over two legs, my God, you are good enough to win the CL. Plus, no point gambling a future CL place over the present and the possibility of a historic night for the club. I wouldn't care if I got sacked afterwards for failing to win the CL. It's the one chance at glory and I wouldn't let anything come in the way.

In those 90 minutes, anything can happen. Bayern is more dangerous on the attack than Madrid, tbh. Chelsea would do well against Madrid, although Jose would run naked around the pitch if that's what's needed to win.

Chelsea for the Cup double? :terry


On who will be third, well, I'd say Newcastle but they have such difficult games remaining. Chelsea are a bit behind for third, so Arsenal will end up third by virtue of everybody else dropping points too. It won't be a case of earning the third spot, but more like--gifting the third spot to Arsenal.

The more I think; Chelsea will beat Liverpool to win the FA Cup, while Liverpool will beat Chelsea at Anfield. On Chesea's game against Newcastle, it's going to be a draw. So every team fighting for the top-4 will drop points like litter until the end of the season.

Arsene Wenger will hail the mega-successful season of third place to Aaron Ramsey and offer him improved terms at 120,000/week, while he will offer only 91,000/week to van Persie as improved terms. Monsieur Wenger knows the wage value of his players. :wenger


----------



## Zen

Where is the Ronaldo gif


----------



## Joel

Arsenal will finish third.

Fuck knows who will finish fourth. Even though they are in a bit of a shit run, dirty Spurs have to be the favourites due to the fixtures remaining. Hopefully Bolton and Aston Villa can do something though. Both need a few points, so it shouldn't be easy.

I'd like to say we will beat QPR, Newcastle and Blackburn at home, but we've been inconsistent all season.

Newcastle have the momentum. But they also have the hardest fixture list of them all.

It maybe a case of who fucks up the least.


----------



## Bullseye

If we progress to the CL final then I think the pursuit of 4th will be given up, and all focus will go towards winning the 2 trophies we can win. I'd love for the ultimate move to be Spurs finishing 4th, but we win the CL and take their spot and force Arsenal to qualify again :troll


----------



## Razor King

I'm unsure about us. I'm expecting a loss at the Britannia in the weekend. Then we have Norwich, which should be okay. West Brom has always given us a headache at the Hawthorns, so I'm not confident there. My Lord, we are awful.


----------



## Joel

The thing is, even if we get past Barcelona, we then have to get past Madrid or Bayern. There's no guarantee of winning the CL, that is why progression or elimination tonight, we can't give up on fourth.

Arsenal in 2006 knew they couldn't afford that and it proved to be the correct move. Speaking of 2006, before the final game at Highbury (Arsena vs Wigan), I said to myself that I bet Henry scores and kisses the pitch. Why didn't I put money on that?!


----------



## Razor King

That night at Paris... Ugh.


----------



## Bullseye

Joel said:


> The thing is, even if we get past Barcelona, we then have to get past Madrid or Bayern. There's no guarantee of winning the CL, that is why progression or elimination tonight, we can't give up on fourth.
> 
> Arsenal in 2006 knew they couldn't afford that and it proved to be the correct move. Speaking of 2006, before the final game at Highbury (Arsena vs Wigan), I said to myself that I bet Henry scores and kisses the pitch. Why didn't I put money on that?!


I know fourth shouldn't be given up on, but surely efforts would go into obtaining what we could realistically achieve, i.e the CL and FA Cup. It'd be a sweet bonus to take all 3, but beggers can't be choosers.


----------



## Samoon

http://www.goal.com/en/news/10/italy/2012/04/24/3057142/liverpool-set-to-face-aquilani-dilemma-as-ac-milan-decide-not-to-

Aquilani is going back to liverpool it seems, but knowing goal.com this could just be a rumour.


----------



## Kiz

8 mil for a sack of italian crap. no way, especially if the montolivo rumours are true


----------



## Samoon

Mr. Snrub said:


> 8 mil for a sack of italian crap. no way, especially if the montolivo rumours are true


Yes, it is the right move. I always like aquilani, he was very good for us, we did a big mistake by selling him to liverpool. His carrer is ruined.


----------



## Rush

pretty sure we made the mistake by buying the cunt.


----------



## BANKSY

As if he was bought to replace Alonso.


Ouch.


----------



## CGS

We had to do something after missing out on :barry


----------



## DeanToon

I am guessing the people slagging off Aquilani dont watch any Italian football at all??? He has been an absolute revelation for Juve.

I am hoping tonights game goes to extra time, drain chelsea as much as possible then they lose on penalties. Would do me nicely for the run in for fourth.

People seem to forget that we are already 4 points ahead of Spurs and 3 of Chelski so I think 5-6 points out of the last 12 up for grabs will be more than enough to get us 4th. That would include taking points of Chelsea and I am also depending on Spurs being totally shit still for the last few games. Also its imperative we get 3 at Wigan on the weekend.


----------



## Kiz

if you think aquilani plays for juve then i question how much serie a you watch


----------



## DeanToon

Typed that off the back end of a 8 hour night shift, forgive me lol clearly AC.


----------



## DeanToon

Juve the season before.


----------



## D'Angelo

As Joel says (and as I've been saying since January) I can see this being about who gets fucked the least in these next few games for as to who will get 3rd/4th.



Razor King said:


> I'm unsure about us. I'm expecting a loss at the Britannia in the weekend. Then we have Norwich, which should be okay. West Brom has always given us a headache at the Hawthorns, so I'm not confident there. My Lord, we are awful.


We should win the last two games. They're a lot more straightforward than we have had recently. I'd actually be a bit more worried if the West Brom match was at the Emirates because West Brom are very good away, and Woy would be exactly the type of manager to fuck us up at home. I think we'll get a draw at Stoke, they are getting found out this year more, but their fans are usually well up for it vs Arsenal, and I expect nothing different than the usual we get at Stoke - plenty of aggression, fouls and great counter attacks. It has become *the* dreaded fixture but I'm hoping we can pull something out. I'd much rather our games than Newcastle's, who have to play teams competing to stay up, win the title and finish in the top 4. That's a tough ask compared to AFC who have mid-table teams, but NUFC have the momentum so who knows. It will be exciting. 

On Diaby/Ramsey - I'd rather have Diaby beside Song as they have a decent partnership, and Ramsey backing up Rosicky when needed. He was a hell of a lot better in the 2nd half vs Chelsea than the dreadful 1st half.

I just want this season to end, fingers crossed in 3rd, so we can get business done early, bring in Podolski and this mystery midfielder we have signed (probably Holtby :wenger) and start thinking about next season and how to improve.


----------



## steamed hams

Chain Gang solider said:


> We had to do something after missing out on :barry


Benitez wanted to sell Alonso to make room for him. A tapping up attempt while he was at Villa failed, but Liverpool maintained their interest. However, Barry eventually chose Man City over Liverpool. He joined City just after the club had failed in an attempt to sign Kaka. Told you guys he was good at Villa. 
:barry


----------



## BANKSY

Understandable , any club would be thrown into a mass panic after missing out on the key man in England's midfield.

He should be England captain not some jobber like Parker.

:barry


----------



## Kiz

:barry couldn't have made a better decision


----------



## united_07

just seen this on twitter, Fat Ronaldo has been doing media in London after drawing the Olympics football groups :lmao



> Asked which young British players he liked, Ronaldo said: "Beckham and Lampard and the whole Man U team". He also mentioned Michael Owen...


and apparently he didnt know who Gareth Bale was


----------



## Kiz

fat ronaldo, they're young if he wants.


----------



## Seb

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...rry-named-England-captain-Ghana-friendly.html

oh fabio


----------



## Kiz

obviously rested for the friendly. cmon.


----------



## Henry Hill

united_07 said:


> Footballer Writers Player of the Year Award
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm im guessing 3rd place will please some people 8*D


Scholes is a 10/10 with the ball and a 0/10 without it. Yet he gets compared to Xavi and Iniesta whose ability to recover possession, close teams down and protect their central defence is generally outstanding. Scholes in Europe would be a disaster without someone like Keane covering for him.


----------



## DeanToon

Disagree with the 0/10, sure Scholes is not great defensively but attacking wise without the ball hes a great player. He will always find the space and his movement off the ball in an attacking position is superb.


----------



## Henry Hill

He still offers no protection to his defence which is part of the job description for a central midfielder. It's all very well being great going forward but he's not a striker and he has other responsibilities asides from being a genius in the oppositions half.


----------



## DeanToon

It wasnt the fact he cant defend I disputed, I agreed with that if anything. Was the 0/10 you gave him off the ball which is so far wide of the mark its untrue. Hes no 10/10 off the ball but a zero he aint.


----------



## D'Angelo

Scholes' movement off the ball for attacking purposes is outstanding. You can't give him 0/10 just because of lack of defensive off the ball play, and anyway he helps defending by keeping the ball.


----------



## Irish Jet

When HenryHill doesn't like someone, he's blind to reason.


----------



## D'Angelo

I know not many people will care about the Bolton vs Villa game (apart from HAMS ique2 or me for RYO interest) but Alex is playing Warnock in central midfield with Bannan and Gardner on the bench. DEM TACTICS.


----------



## Edgehead 26

Emile Heskey is playing too


----------



## Nige™

D'Angelo said:


> I know not many people will care about the Bolton vs Villa game (apart from HAMS ique2 or me for RYO interest) but Alex is playing Warnock in central midfield with Bannan and Gardner on the bench. DEM TACTICS.


Warnock played there for us and was good in the position. He popped up with a few goals like he did tonight and tactically he has a habit of getting caught out at left back. He's a good option in centre midfield.

Bolton winning makes things even harder for us and Villa might just get dragged into it. It'll be tough for QPR to get the points to jump them with Chelsea & City away and a two point gap as it stands. Wigan & Bolton could perhaps catch them. Would feel for Villa if that happened but they should be okay, just!


----------



## united_07

RVP to City rumours starting up again on twitter, apparently he was out of the country yesterday with his agent and was spotted returning at Heathrow with some City representatives. The twitter user who posted this is very reliable, just look at their favourites to see some of the stuff they have got right, they are also followed by a few of journalists and football agents.

https://twitter.com/#!/Fourth_Official


----------



## Henry Hill

Irish Jet said:


> When HenryHill doesn't like someone, he's blind to reason.


Expecting a central midfielder to offer protection to his defence and be reasonably competent at tackling does not make me blind to reason. Utd have got by a lot this season in the league on pure courage and because of the fear factor associated with their rich history, if you think Scholes would be a better option than Modric in Europe next season then you can expect some severe heartache again in the champions league.


----------



## reDREDD

kinda makes you wonder what city will do with all these strikers

make striker stew?

i mean, how loaded can the bench be?


----------



## Henry Hill

City are obviously expecting Tevez to leave this Summer if they're serious about obtaining RVP. No way they would break up the Argentines otherwise the way they're clicking together at present.


----------



## D'Angelo

Oh look, another rumour. Is this just like the one where he went to the Barca hotel to meet officials? (with Andre Santos, but he was never mentioned in the papers), or the story with him meeting a CITY EXEC (who is an Arsenal fan), or is it Darren Dein meeting with City officials (who isn't even his agent). Everything is rumours, and the vast majority of people that are considered 'trust-worthy' have said he is going to make a decision comes the seasons end. Of course he is going to be weighing up his options. He has a year left to run on his contract and will have offers from every club who is worth their salt. 

Anyway, I looked at that Twitter account and they say - "This isn't the first time either that RVP has been in the company of some Manchester City delegates, top City target this summer #mcfc". Presumably talking about that picture RvP tweeted the other day, which already removes some of their credibility surrounding the deal regardless of them generally being reliable sources.


----------



## Henry Hill

It would be a real bummer for the league if RVP left Arsenal because Wenger is just a couple of good signings away from contending for the title again.


----------



## D'Angelo

Yep, but that's how it has gone the past few seasons. It's fine margins; had we finished 3rd last year one of Nasri/Cesc would still be here as we would have signed early due to having CL money. Instead had to go through qualifier and bought late and ended up with 3rd/4th choice targets. Deals done for about 2/3 good players last year but couldn't stump the cash up. We have been a 'few signings away from challenging for the league' for about 3 years now but players leave or we don't strengthen. Shitty situation with finances being so tight with being so dependent on CL as we had to finance the stadium etc. and had to take poor commercial deals (in retrospect, revolutionary at the time) but now we can't re-negotiate them until 2014. But that's a whole other story.


----------



## Henry Hill

You have a number of players though who have improved this season and who are likely to continue improving into the next. Chamberlain could turn out to be a great signing, Walcott is three times the player he was before the season began, Wilshere will hopefully return and be as good as he was before he got injured and Arteta is looking increasingly comfortable in his role. It must be frustrating though to always be in need of that extra bit of class.


----------



## D'Angelo

Definitely is. Sad thing is, we've missed Wilshere a lot this year and obviously that doesn't require any money being spent. We've needed quality strikers since 09/10 where we only had RvP who can deliver on a consistent basis. Chamakh was good for us until he got dropped and hasn't performed since. We have to strengthen up front, and Arsene knows considering his lack of faith in Park/Chamakh has been unbelievably low. We still make good signings regardless of money spent as you say, Kos has been exceptional for us this year for example but we can't keep relying on finding gems and polishing them, because players wont wait for success. Ox will be a star, but he's not ready yet. It's all about building. With players consistently improving, young players coming through and brining quality in you have a chance of success. We can't afford to keep selling our top players and starting from scratch every season, you'll never be successful doing that.

One extra note on RvP to City, regardless of what RvP wants, unless we get an obscene offer from City I don't think we will sell to them. From everything that has come out is that we don't want to do any business with them after how badly they went about the Nasri deal. Of course if they offer us something like £40m we'll take it as no-one else is that mad to spend that much on what is still an injury prone and who will be 29 at the start of the summer. I also think a lot will depend on our own business, if we don't strengthen enough to compete, he won't sign. If we do, he probably will. He apparently loves life in London as he, his wife and kids are settled there, he loves the idea of being the captain and main man of the club the size of Arsenal too. I don't pretend to know what will or won't happen, so I can't say I know what will happen one way or another, only my personal thoughts and what I know from people around the club.


----------



## steamed hams

Villa lose to Bolton. Hutz


----------



## Humph

If we keep RVP, get podolski and Wilshere stays healthy I think we could easily compete for the title


----------



## Joel

Are you worried about relegation, Hams?


----------



## steamed hams

I've been worried about it for the last month tbh. Was at the Sunderland game on Sat as I got a ticket for cheap. MON got a 'give us a wave (twat version)' chant and then McLeish got the same chant just after lol. Obviously watched Barca vs Chelsea tonight (Villa vs Bolton wasn't on TV so I had no choice :ex. Anyway went to a bar in town, Walkabout. Atmosphere was crazy, quite a few Spanish Barca fans in there as well. The ones next to me I had to tell them to 










when Barca scored that disallowed goal because they didn't realise it had been disallowed for about a minute after. I ran up to the stage in front of the big screen jumping around when Torres scored (along with various other people). Just one of those nights where football >>>>>>> any other sport really for interest, entertainment and excitement.

Was checking my phone for the Villa score, 0-0 every time then suddenly I see Villa 1, okay good, scroll across...Bolton 2...oh shit. And like Villa scored on 61 mins, then Bolton got 2 within a minute or something, FML.


----------



## reDREDD

That Torres goal, there just isnt anything like it.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

i'd love it if villa went down, would certainly be shocking since they haven't been this close to the bottom since john gregory days. they have played the most uninteresting football this season and would love to see big "cunt" eck's face if it happened.


----------



## Destiny

Supposedly AC don't want Aquilani.

I'd take Aqua over Henderson/Spearing any day of the week.


----------



## Kiz

we're not buying rvp


----------



## CGS

Destiny said:


> Supposedly AC don't want Aquilani.
> 
> I'd take Aqua over Henderson/Spearing any day of the week.


Couple pages behind Destiny :kobe 


Honestly with Villa I see their fate being decided by the other relegation candidates since I don't see them getting any more points this season. It will be very tight but I could just about see them scrapping 17th or at worst 18th.


----------



## Destiny

My bad. :torres

Hope this is not couple pages behind.

Liverpool have reached a deal to sign highly-rated Colombian striker Jackson Martinez.
The 25-year-old - who plays for Mexican outfit 'Club de Fútbol Jaguares de Chiapas' - appears to have opted for a move to Anfield despite strong interest from Porto.
It is claimed that Liverpool have already signed off a financial agreement for the player who has scored 17 goals in 31 league appearances this season.
Speaking recently, Martinez said: "I'm not in negotiations with Liverpool or Porto but both clubs have a personal interest in me.
"I have not spoken to anyone as everything must go through the club or my agent. But in the next few months things should be finalised."
Martinez scored 65 times in 84 league games for former club Independiente Medellín between 2004 and 2010. He's been capped 13 times by Colombia and has scored 5 senior international goals.


Read more: http://www.koptalk.co.uk/2012042444...r-jackson-martinez-reports.html#ixzz1t0j4n0WQ


----------



## Gunner14

Letlive said:


> If we keep RVP, get podolski and Wilshere stays healthy I think we could easily compete for the title


If we keep RVP then Pdolski will be played out wide in place of Walcott who will most likely be sold and spend the season sulking that he's not central.

Jack Wilshere being fit will be like Ramsey this year he'll be over played tired out and get to February with nothing left to give.

Arsenal will NEVER compete for the Premier League title as long as Arsene Wenger remains in charge. 

Still looking forward to his press conference to tell us our new midfielder is Denilson. Sao Paolo wont pay up for him so he will return to us for Pre season.


----------



## Kenny

Although Arsenal have made a great comeback this season, they are not near being a title challenger imo.


----------



## eddiefan

Wenger can still lead Arsenal to a title. He just can't do it with the current team and seriously needs to change his transfer dealings. The team needs people other than RVP to rely on. Getting Wilshere back and signing Podolski probably won't be enough.


----------



## danny_boy

The thing about Arsenal is that there first XI looks great it just needs that extra 1 or 2 signings in midfield and maybe a decent strike partner for Van Persie (depending on what formation Mr Wenger wants to play) and boom you have a team that strong enough to challenge for the title but it's when you look at the second XI

GK: Fabianksi

DR: Coquelin
DL: Gibbs
DC: Mertersacker
DC: Djourou

DMC: Frimpong
ML: Diaby
MR: Chamberlain
MC: Rosicky

FW: Gervinho
FW: Chamakh

Now if you were a team aiming to win the league I can only think of 1 of those players who would be good enough to make a decent contribution to your title push


----------



## Kiz

http://vimeo.com/40998935

superb :lmao :lmao


----------



## Razor King

When you look at Arsenal, a manager must think deep and actually ponder, "We are consistently finishing in the top-4. It seems we are doing things correctly. Now, what must I do to ensure that we possibly win the League?" This is a question Wenger should ask himself. We aren't far off winning the League again. When a team finds itself in the CL consistently, it's really time the manager thought what is needed to perform better and to win things. I really don't know why Wenger isn't doing this. Maybe he is doing it and it's not working, but...

I certainly am not as experienced as Wenger in football management and I won't sit here assuming that he doesn't know what he is doing. I will criticize him for many of his stupid tactics during a match, but I don't think Wenger is stupid.

If we can retain the services of van Persie and taking into account Podolski's addition, we are two proper signings away from challenging and possibly winning the League again. We have the base. There is no need for a overhaul. Next season, we may find ourselves in a superb position to win the PL.




Gunner14 said:


> If we keep RVP then Pdolski will be played out wide in place of Walcott who will most likely be sold and spend the season sulking that he's not central.
> 
> Jack Wilshere being fit will be like Ramsey this year he'll be over played tired out and get to February with nothing left to give.
> 
> Arsenal will NEVER compete for the Premier League title as long as Arsene Wenger remains in charge.
> 
> Still looking forward to his press conference to tell us our new midfielder is Denilson. Sao Paolo wont pay up for him so he will return to us for Pre season.


With the present formation we're playing, I think Podolski should play up front, with van Persie behind him in the hole. I'm not too fond of Walcott out wide and let's see what happens with Gervinho.

Wilshere won't be overplayed next season because we will have depth in the middle. The thing I'm unsure is where Wilshere will play. Will he play behind the striker? I don't think he is a player of Fabregas' mold to play behind the striker. He is similar to Arteta in the way they play.

If we sign Yann M'Vila, I think this could mean we could revert back to our old 4-4-2 or 4-2-2-2. With Song, we are forced to play a 3-man midfield because he's more of a box-to-box midfielder than a pure defensive midfield player. He ventures forward too much and loses the ball quite often.

Regardless, Wenger is very stubborn though--when it comes to changing formations, which I do understand at times.


----------



## Goku

We have to keep RVP. And yes, if Podolski comes in, he needs to be a striker, not a winger (he is a good winger but he is a fantastic striker). We need a proper winger tho. I would scream to sign Perisic but Dortmund won't sell.


----------



## D'Angelo

Gunner14 said:


> Still looking forward to his press conference to tell us our new midfielder is Denilson. Sao Paolo wont pay up for him so he will return to us for Pre season.


The fact he was loaned out to Sao Paulo tells you how highly rated he is at the club now. Regardless he shouldn't have been put on big wages. Transfer fee not a problem, the big stumbling block is wages which is plaguing the club at the moment.

Re: Dortmund, I think they'll sell one player this summer, probably Kagawa. I'm not quite sure why he is waiting on signing a new contract as they have won the BuLi already. Gotze will stay for another season IMO, maybe two. Madrid may buy him then sell him back :mourinho

Arsenal challenging for the title is a tricky one. The team has been screaming out for another striker lately and we just don't have anyone. If we had Podolski this season, or even in January we may well have won quite a few more games than we have done. Hell, had we not had such a bad summer we'd be well clear of 4th now, and we've done it without our best midfielder last year which is a credit to us. We're still brittle in midfield in terms of quality but with him coming back and maybe a couple of midfielders signing we'd be alright. Vertonghen would be a 'luxury' signing but would certainly show a different direction for the club in terms of transfer policy. I'd like us to stick to the 4-2-3-1 in the big games, but I agree with razor in that we should change the formations up for weaker opponents, especially at home. 

I'm certain Podolski will play wide and will come into the middle when RvP is injured/needs a rest or if we change formation. He's a good player to have in that respect. Hopefully Gervinho comes up with the goods next season on a regular basis, he'll be excellent if he ever does and will provide competition for the wide positions. I think he may well play the role Benayoun has recently in that he isn't a traditional winger but he drifts in the middle with Walcott being most wide. 

On Wilshere, I don't have a clue what Wenger will do and that will doubtless have the biggest affect on transfers. If he plays deep or advanced will be key to who we sign. 

We can win it if we make the right signings. It's not about bringing in a star to boost the fans, it's about finding the right players to fit us. Add 3 maybe 4 new signings into the mix of an already good side as well as youngsters like Coq and Ox developing and we have a decent chance of silverware. If we keep a hold of RvP, it will be the first time in a while we have had a season that hasn't been disrupted. 

One thing I think would be a hit is Arteta-Jack partnership. Without Song and a new AMF. I don't think we'll do it but would love to see what it would result in. We definitely need to keep hold of Song though, unless Juve are willing to pay upwards of £20m which is unlikely.


----------



## Goku

Selling Kagawa? BUY BUY BUY :mark:

United would be very wise to jump for it.


----------



## BANKSY

That video is hiarious.

I actually like Neville as a commentator sounds like he is always interested and offers more in depth knowledge of the game then most other commentators.

Just needs a catchphrase now .
:wilkins


----------



## DeanToon

I think Arsenal would do well to look at Sahin, not getting played at his club and Jose just does not seem to fancy him from what I can gather. Could see him fitting in well at Arsenal


----------



## Silent Alarm

Lil'Jimmy said:


> That video is hiarious.
> 
> I actually like Neville as a commentator sounds like he is always interested and offers more in depth knowledge of the game then most other commentators.
> 
> *Just needs a catchphrase now* .
> :wilkins


Uuuuunbeliiiiiievable!


----------



## Goku

Arsenal don't need Sahin. We have Arteta, Song, Wilshire (if he ever comes back) and for some weird reason, Diaby confused. Sahin will fit really well at Arsenal but Sahin is a player that needs to start 90% of all matches to be at his best and I can't see him getting that at Arsenal. United on the other hand desperate need someone like Sahin. He could answer more than half their problems.

But they're busy buying all the wingers.


----------



## reDREDD

We could use sahin. And kagawa

BUY THEM BOTH

I guarantee them playing time on our dead end squad


----------



## Goku

But what about Mikel and Malouda?

Redead, post your ideal Chelsea team with everyone on the squad fit. Just want to see what needs tweaking.


----------



## Kiz

no hazard or martinez, they're ours


----------



## Goku

Why are you buying Martinez?


----------



## reDREDD

Im with snrub. get two squads for city. depending on the opponent. One with wings, and one central

thats how you win the premier league!



Hohenheim of Light said:


> But what about Mikel and Malouda?
> 
> Redead, post your ideal Chelsea team with everyone on the squad fit. Just want to see what needs tweaking.


cech
BRAN terry luiz cole
lampard mikel(i guess) ramires mata
torres drogba


although to be honest, i dont think we have a standard formation. drogba is 34, torres is inconsistent and still barely fits in, sturridge is played out wide, mikel is just barely passable, lampard is 33, and i prefer mata in the hole

If piazon grows up nicely and so does Debruyne, we wont need a creative midfielder or a second winger, but i still think we need a either a good hard tackling central midfielder like sahin (play ramires box to box as the CAM), or a kagawa type guy with sublime linkup play to our mata and torres and fast pace


----------



## united_07

Michael Owen should feature for the reserves tomorrow night, so coming back just in time to score a 95th minute winner on monday :side:


----------



## Kiz

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Why are you buying Martinez?


de jong likely off, same with kolo toure, provides cover for yaya when he leaves for afcon, can play cb too. ideal for us.


----------



## Goku

redeadening said:


> cech
> BRAN terry luiz cole
> lampard mikel(i guess) ramires mata
> torres drogba
> 
> 
> although to be honest, i dont think we have a standard formation. drogba is 34, torres is inconsistent and still barely fits in, sturridge is played out wide, mikel is just barely passable, lampard is 33, and i prefer mata in the hole
> 
> If piazon grows up nicely and so does Debruyne, we wont need a creative midfielder or a second winger, but i still think we need a either a good hard tackling central midfielder like sahin (play ramires box to box as the CAM), or a kagawa type guy with sublime linkup play to our mata and torres and fast pace


I'd be in a hurry to buy a world class striker first and foremost tbh. Lampard (for at least another season), Ramires and Mata are all plenty capable in midfield. A world class striker and perhaps a proper winger could help you out a lot up front.



Mr. Snrub said:


> de jong likely off, same with kolo toure, provides cover for yaya when he leaves for afcon, can play cb too. ideal for us.


But but :barry

Seriously have too many random players.


----------



## reDREDD

united_07 said:


> Michael Owen should feature for the reserves tomorrow night, so coming back just in time to score a 95th minute winner on monday :side:


owen was active on twitter last night, he's making his comeback :mark:

Here's a question for all you non Manchester supporters, whod you prefer win the league, United or City? And why?


----------



## Goku

City b/c it'd be a change?


----------



## CGS

City tbh. Anything other than yet another United win is good enough for me


----------



## Rush

redeadening said:


> owen was active on twitter last night, he's making his comeback :mark:
> 
> Here's a question for all you non Manchester supporters, whod you prefer win the league, United or City? And why?


City. Absolutely hate United.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

I don't want City to win after practically buying the league. But United have been so poor this season.

it's lose lose for neutrals.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

United because if Sir Alex can get a team with a midfield consisting of Carrick, Flecher and a 38 year old Scholes to the top of the league despite the fact that City are way better as a squad at quality aswell as quantity, he deserves to win it.


----------



## Razor King

I want City to win because El Kun plays there and I like this Tevez dude too.




Hohenheim of Light said:


> Arsenal don't need Sahin. We have Arteta, Song, Wilshire (if he ever comes back) and for some weird reason, Diaby confused. Sahin will fit really well at Arsenal but Sahin is a player that needs to start 90% of all matches to be at his best and I can't see him getting that at Arsenal. United on the other hand desperate need someone like Sahin. He could answer more than half their problems.
> 
> But they're busy buying all the wingers.


I'm amazed why United let him slip to Madrid last season. Surely, they have to bid for him in the summer because they seem to be tailor-made for one another.

We don't need a player like Sahin. We would be well with Kagawa. I think 20 million will get him too. I just wished we signed him. That would send a very positive message to everybody associated with Football about Arsenal.


----------



## Goku

But there's no real incentive for Kagawa to leave Dortmund.


----------



## D'Angelo

Nope, but there's obviously a reason why he hasn't signed. Probably stalling to see whether a huge club comes in for him. He could leave for about £15m with him entering last year of his contract.

Sahin would fit in well here but can't see him being a starter with Wilshere here.


----------



## Rush

i'd love sahin. never going to happen though


----------



## Henry Hill

City without question. I think just because of Utd's dominance. If City went on a big run I'd probably be desperate for them to be toppled too.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Want City to win without a doubt, really don't like Fergie and him winning the title with this team would make him absolutely unbearable.


----------



## Humph

Hate United but I hate city for basically buying the league as W.4.E said but i really really like Kun so City I suppose.


----------



## Mikey Damage

is Sahin leaving Real, already? Or is this just talk?

As for the league title, give me United. Eff Nasri.


----------



## reDREDD

sahin should leave real, he's spent so much time on the bench, his ass is starting to grow fungus


----------



## Mikey Damage

Puzzling signing to begin with...


----------



## Kenny

City for sure. Anyone but United.


----------



## D'Angelo

He seems to be lucky to make the bench these days :torres It's just wrong that a player goes from BuLi player of the year to play about 7 minutes of football the next.


----------



## reDREDD

he was supposed to bolster their midfield and replace xabi

then xabi decided fuck sahin and jose realised he hates midfield and would rather just use di maria and ronaldo down the wings with ozil feeding them and pepe being a thug


----------



## united_07

Would like to see Sahin at United, but we desperately need more wingers, so cant see it happening :side:


----------



## reDREDD

aye, united's winger deficiency needs to be adressed. like our lack of player who can play as the main striker


----------



## CGS

We could do with some more Central Mids :suarez1


----------



## Humph

Chain Gang solider said:


> We could do with some more Central Mids :suarez1


BUT BUT


----------



## CGS

But even the most World Class players need a break once in a while


----------



## Rush

no, we could do with some good centre mids 8*D

fuck adam off, hendo needs time, gerrard is getting old and Lucas is a boss. Sahin would be awesome


----------



## steamed hams

redeadening said:


> Here's a question for all you non Manchester supporters, whod you prefer win the league, United or City? And why?


:barry


----------



## reDREDD

greatest english midfielder of this generation


----------



## Joel

We could do with Sahin and Kagawa.

We need to win the CL so we can be like, "hey, come play for the European Champions". That's how it works, right?


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> We could do with Sahin and Kagawa.
> 
> We need to win the CL so we can be like, "hey, come play for the European Champions". That's how it works, right?


Who needs Sahin when you have this guy


----------



## reDREDD

MRLSH

what a LEGEND


----------



## Razor King

Joel said:


> We could do with Sahin and Kagawa.
> 
> We need to win the CL so we can be like, "hey, come play for the European Champions". That's how it works, right?


John Obi Mikel, a European Champion. :cool2


----------



## Samoon

I dont understand why is madrid not using sahin. That guy is really a fantastic player.


----------



## BANKSY

I thought Henderson found his calling was at RB after the Blackburn game?

ique


----------



## Samoon

Will Tevez be leaving at the end of the season or will he stay?


----------



## D'Angelo

He will leave. Then be replaced by Llorente. Who will be sold next summer. ique


----------



## Kiz

i dont quite miss this at all 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Samee said:


> I'll quote you on that.
> 
> 
> 
> Cos that's all we're going to be signing, right?
> 
> 
> 
> You're crazy if you think Kenny wasn't under any pressure. He was managing for a permanent job.
> 
> 
> 
> No we wouldn't have and Kenny wouldn't have got the job full time.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I'll quote you on that. It's gonna be even sweeter when we get top 4.


heh


----------



## Rush

Top 14 maybe.


----------



## united_07

edit: nothing


----------



## D17

Seeing as it's the 20 year anniversary of the Prem, best 11 of the last 20 years?
A typical football question I asked my mates in the pub last night.

GK:Schmeichel
RB:G Neville
CB:Terry
CB:Ferdinand
LB:Cole
CM:Vieira
CM:Scholes
CM:Gerrard
RW:Ronaldo
ST:Henry
LWires

For me, of course.


----------



## CGS

Theres a site where you could vote for best team along with Goal, Celebration, Save & Match. Not sure if someone has posted it in here already 

http://www.talksport.co.uk/pl-20-seasons/index.html 

Anyway My Team was 

Schmeichel

G Neville Stam Adam Cole

Ronaldo Stevie Scholsey Giggs

Shearer Henry


----------



## Seb

Schmeichel, Neville, Adams, Vidic, Cole, Ronaldo, Vieira, Keane, Pires, Shearer, Henry.

Really wanted to fit in Makelele, but couldn't. Whole team was easy to pick though, only choice I had to really think about was Pires or Giggs. Front two and keeper were no brainers.


----------



## Irish Jet

Not having Scholes is criminal. He's first on the team sheet for me.

Schmeichel

Neville Campbell Vidic Cole

Ronaldo Scholes Keane Giggs

Henry Shearer​
Adams was great, but a lot of his career came in the first division.


----------



## Desecrated

Schmeichel, Neville, Vidic, Ferdinand, Ashley Cole, Ronaldo, Scholes, Keane, Giggs, Shearer, Bergkamp.

Bergkamp pick was mainly out of my thinking of Shearer and Bergkamp being a fantastic duo. If it was on merit, then its definately Henry.


----------



## united_07

Robbie Savage in his column tomorrow saying Fergie should go with Park in central midfield :torres


----------



## Seb

Vieira was the ultimate all round midfielder both for France and Arsenal, so he's a definite, and Keane was a no brainer for me. Makelele next, hugely undervalued player for his entire career, ultimate no nonsense ball winning midfielder. Madrid selling him was absolutely ridiculous. Scholes a great player in his prime and consistent over many years too, and Gerrard was also tough to leave out, banged in a lot of goals in his prime and literally carried shitty Liverpool for years, but never to a title so I didn't really consider him seriously.

Edit: Umm Adams played FAR more PL games than Vidic has. Almost 100 more :kobe


----------



## united_07

> Liverpool have announced they are to allow access to American broadcaster FOX Soccer for a behind-the-scenes documentary.
> 
> Cameras will be given unprecedented dressing-room access at Anfield to film what will be a six-part documentary entitled Our Liverpool: Never Walk Alone.
> 
> Filming is due to begin next month in order to capture preparations for the FA Cup final against Chelsea, as well as documenting the Wembley showpiece itself.
> 
> Liverpool chairman Tom Werner said: "I expect it will be compelling programming as Liverpool will provide unprecedented access.
> 
> "This will be an amazing opportunity for our fans to see a new side of the club and for us to reach out to many more potential supporters around the world who will come to understand what makes Liverpool FC so special."
> 
> The TV crew will also cover Liverpool's pre-season tour to the United States and Canada, which kicks off against Toronto FC on 21 July at the 47,000-capacity Rogers Centre.
> 
> Liverpool have described the documentary as "a first for any broadcaster in the world of football." Although such access, and the results of the filming, are bound to draw comparisons with the warts and all BBC documentary Queens Park Rangers: The Four Year Plan. The incredible access granted at Loftus Road made for some unforgettable, and rather embarrassing footage of the former QPR regime - something Liverpool owners Fenway Sports Group will be keen to avoid.
> 
> Liverpool managing director Ian Ayre said: "This project creates a fantastic opportunity to allow people across the world to have a glimpse of the inner workings of the club following the lives of our staff, our players and our fans, all of whom make up everything that is Liverpool Football Club."


cant wait to see Dalglish get pissed with the cameras every single scene :suarez2


----------



## Nige™

Schmeichel
G Neville - Adams - Ferdinand - Cole
Vieira - Keane - Scholes
Ronaldo - Shearer - Henry​


----------



## Seb

Actually, scrap my team, I like Nige's in that formation. I would swap Vidic in for Ferdinand, though.

So there you go, Scholes in after all.


----------



## Nige™

Seb said:


> Actually, scrap my team, I like Nige's in that formation. I would swap Vidic in for Ferdinand, though.
> 
> So there you go, Scholes in after all.


Poor Anton. What's he ever done to you?!


----------



## Seb

He got CLEAN AND HONEST :terry sacked as England captain (again). Which then led to Capello leaving. I couldn't love hate the guy much more.


----------



## D17

Was tempted to throw Le Tissier in there but no idea where to put him or who to swap him with.


----------



## Chr1st0

All those teams need more Zola


----------



## Irish Jet

Seb said:


> Vieira was the ultimate all round midfielder both for France and Arsenal, so he's a definite, and Keane was a no brainer for me. Makelele next, hugely undervalued player for his entire career, ultimate no nonsense ball winning midfielder. Madrid selling him was absolutely ridiculous. Scholes a great player in his prime and consistent over many years too, and Gerrard was also tough to leave out, banged in a lot of goals in his prime and literally carried shitty Liverpool for years, but never to a title so I didn't really consider him seriously.
> 
> Edit: Umm Adams played FAR more PL games than Vidic has. Almost 100 more :kobe


Vieira was great, but I don't think you play him next to Keane, rather next to Scholes, if you're going to play him. Keane and Scholes were the perfect combination and absolutely dominated year in year out at their peaks, can't see how that isn't the duo.

Agree with Makelele, such a dominant player for those Chelsea sides.

He's played more than Vidic, but Vidic is just better, plain and simple. Best defender I've seen in the PL. Also, Adams' wasn't really in his prime for a lot of those games, which was the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Joel

Irish Jet said:


> Vieira was great, but I don't think you play him next to Keane, rather next to Scholes, if you're going to play him. Keane and Scholes were the perfect combination and absolutely dominated year in year out at their peaks, can't see how that isn't the duo.
> 
> Agree with Makelele, such a dominant player for those Chelsea sides.
> 
> He's played more than Vidic, but Vidic is just better, plain and simple. Best defender I've seen in the PL. Also, Adams' wasn't really in his prime for a lot of those games, which was the point I was trying to make.


Adams was like 26 when the Premier League started and was probably at his best around 98, so I would say he was definitely in his prime during the Premier League years.

Meh to Vidic being the best defender the Premier League has seen. Not far away, but I won't have him at number one. Personally, I prefer Ferdinand.


----------



## Irish Jet

Joel said:


> Personally, I prefer Ferdinand.


----------



## steamed hams

I think Paul McGrath is the best CB ever in the Prem, and along with Joel I think Ferdinand > Vidic. In fact I'd say Ferdinand is the second best CB of the PL era. Rio is a huge 'brap, brap' tool/prick though who's comments on twitter only make me think that more.


----------



## D'Angelo

Seb said:


> Schmeichel, Neville, Adams, Vidic, Cole, Ronaldo, Vieira, Keane, Pires, Shearer, Henry.
> 
> Really wanted to fit in Makelele, but couldn't. Whole team was easy to pick though, only choice I had to really think about was Pires or Giggs. Front two and keeper were no brainers.


If we're talking about how a team plays, rather than pure individuals then the left side you have put up is 100% correct. Cole, Pires & Henry lining up was a thing of beauty. Pires was such a genius it's untrue.


----------



## #dealwithit

------------Schmeichel

Neville - Ferdinand - Campbell - Cole

Ronaldo - Vieira - Scholes - Giggs

--------Bergkamp - Shearer

I've never been much of an Adams fan. Even since I started supporting Arsenal, Keown was actually comfortably the better player than him. I also think he's a bit of a dick off the pitch too. Amazed at the general lack of Big Sol too, but I can sort of see why given how big a joke he's become what with Notts County/'I want to become an actor' and all. He was an absolute first class CB though, and I think people do sometimes forget that.


----------



## Renegade™

In their peaks, Rio is just slightly better than Vidic. Rio just oozes class.

Schmeichel

Neville Rio SOL Cole

Ronaldo Keane Scholes Giggs

RUUD Henry

Yeah I'm biased to Ruud over Shearer, whatevs. Also hard to pick between Giggs and Pires. Keane/Scholes was the perfect CM combo unlucky for Vieira and Gerrard. Bergkamp and Makelele also tough to leave out.


----------



## D'Angelo

No Henry/Pires Bananas? Bergkamp exuded class and is probably our 2nd greatest player but Henry was first rate in most games he played in. I suppose Giggs' longevity gives him the edge over Pires but there weren't many better sights in the PL than Pires in 02/03.

Can't disagree with Sol though, he was an absolutely wonderful centre back. Already loved him the moment he made the jump across north London.

It's always hard to compile these lists as often players excelled in specific systems with certain players.

I'll give it a go anyway:

Schmeichel
GNEV - Rio - Sol - Cole
Ronaldo - Vieira - Scholes - Pires
Shearer - Henry​


----------



## Irish Jet

Rio was simply never ever better than Vidic. Vidic was just a powerhouse who took over games, pure dominance and perfectly suited to the PL. He gives defenders absolutely nothing, beaten by pace on very select occasions, but that's it. I don't see how anyone could say Rio was better, he's a class CB, but could make a lot of mental errors and not nearly as physically dominant as Vidic.


----------



## Irish Jet

steamed hams said:


> I think Paul McGrath is the best CB ever in the Prem


I'd actually agree with that, he was certainly one of the best, but obviously wasn't in it for long enough with the PL format.


----------



## Rush

:torres


----------



## Vader

Schmeichel
Neville - Vidic - Desailly - Cole
Ronaldo - Scholes - Vieira - Giggs
Henry - van Nistelrooy


----------



## Green Light

Schmeichel

Dixon - Adams - Stam - Irwin

Ronaldo - Scholes - Makelele - Giggs

Shearer - Bergkamp


----------



## Irish Jet

I'd take Stam over Rio too. Beast of a man.


----------



## #dealwithit

> No Henry/Pires Bananas? Bergkamp exuded class and is probably our 2nd greatest player but Henry was first rate in most games he played in. I suppose Giggs' longevity gives him the edge over Pires but there weren't many better sights in the PL than Pires in 02/03.


I had Giggs in the team pretty much cause of his longevity. It's weird though because I'd have to say that during their time together in the Pires was comfortably the better player for the bulk of the time (his first year was okay, but from then on was amazing). But oddly enough I think many would say that Gigg's peak actually came before that period of time, and then he actually had a renaissance again later in his career, when he started playing more centrally again.

At the end of the day, Gigg's has won the Premier League more than anyone else, so how could I leave him out?

As for Bergkamp over Henry, well he actually won more with us than Henry (I know he played for much longer too ect.), but also, they stuff he won with us before Henry was around, I actually think he was more integral to the team when winning those than Henry was latter on, if that makes any sense. Some of the shit we used to actually play back in those days makes the likes of Squallaci, Chamakh, ect. look decent. The likes of Christopher Wreh, Kaba Diawara, Boa Morte, these were guys that Berkgamp had to play up front with at times. Guys like Vivas and Stephen Hughes were the midfielders trying to set him up. In 98, his best two strike partners were an 18 yr old kid and a 35 yr old man. When Henry was here we pretty much had a team of World Class players to fit around him. Wasn't the same for Dennis.


----------



## Samoon

Torres will score a hatrick against qpr.


----------



## Green Light

I was disappointed they didn't have this as an option, undoubtedly the best goal celebration ever


----------



## steamed hams

Irish Jet said:


> I'd actually agree with that, he was certainly one of the best, but obviously wasn't in it for long enough with the PL format.


We did this greatest PL 11 in this thread at the start of the season, and this myth was dispelled. I think it was Bananas who said that McGrath has played more PL games than Cantona. He was also in the form of his life from around 92-95.



Rush said:


> :torres


Agbonlahor is another striker who regularly had the beating of Vidic. Vidic should have been sent off in the 2010 League Cup final but the ref was just as protective of his reputation as Man U fans are.


----------



## Joel

BIG GAY SOL was immense. I felt sorry for the guy when he fucked up so bad vs West Ham and left the stadium at half time depressed :lol

I'd have him in it for sure. Brilliant for Spurs, Arsenal and Pompey.


----------



## Joel

Vidic makes me lol. Gets beat by pace, pull the man the fuck down. Terry should take notes instead of falling down all the time.


----------



## Irish Jet

steamed hams said:


> We did this greatest PL 11 in this thread at the start of the season, and this myth was dispelled. I think it was Bananas who said that McGrath has played more PL games than Cantona. He was also in the form of his life from around 92-95.


He had 2/3 great PL seasons as far as I remember, had a really poor one with Derby County though where he was getting on, I think they had the 3rd worst defense in the league that season, I'd still have him up there with Vidic and Adams. 

I wouldn't have Cantona there either, so not sure what that point is about.


----------



## united_07

German paper Bild, no idea how reliable they are, are reporting United want Kagawa, he is on the last year of his contract so apparently could be as cheap as £12.5m


----------



## haribo

^ Yes plz. Get him & Sahin, may have enough money left to buy a much needed left-back winger.








Joel said:


> BIG GAY SOL was immense.








yeah its coming


----------



## Irish Jet

:mark: Kagawa :mark:


----------



## #dealwithit

> We did this greatest PL 11 in this thread at the start of the season, and this myth was dispelled. I think it was Bananas who said that McGrath has played more PL games than Cantona. He was also in the form of his life from around 92-95.


LOL I remember that. Was basically just Nige embarrassing himself as usual. McGrath played 184 games in the Premier League. That's more than Vidic and Cantona, so I don't think you can say that he didn't play long enough in the league to merit a spot.


----------



## reDREDD

good news everyone

we only have one centreback, and one one right back! 

Lets look at the state of our defence for QPR

Terry: cracked ribs, fucked up last game, will play
Jose Bosingwa: suffers from a terminal case of being awful
Luiz: injured
cahill: injured self doing a split 
Ferreira: dead. probably. i dont think anyone has bothered checking or asking
hutchinson: barely making the reserves squad

So, yeah. We're pretty boned. Only option is throwing romeu, mikel or essien in centreback


----------



## CGS

Didn't Ferrira play a few weeks back. Pretty sure he faced Benfica after like a year away 

On the bright side at least BIG ANDY should have no problems next Saturday :downing


----------



## Samoon

I have a question chelsea fans? If i am not wrong, didnt romeu play many games at the start of the season, how come now he is hardly playing?


----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> good news everyone
> 
> we only have one centreback, and one one right back!
> 
> Lets look at the state of our defence for QPR
> 
> Terry: cracked ribs, fucked up last game, will play
> Jose Bosingwa: suffers from a terminal case of being awful
> Luiz: injured
> cahill: injured self doing a split
> Ferreira: dead. probably. i dont think anyone has bothered checking or asking
> hutchinson: barely making the reserves squad
> 
> So, yeah. We're pretty boned. Only option is throwing romeu, mikel or essien in centreback


Yeah, I expect Essien to play at the back. Just gonna have to go in with the mentality to outscore QPR.

Cech
Bosingwa Essien Terry Bertrand
Ramires Romeu 
Sturridge Mata Kalou
Torres​
Try to give people like Lampard, Cole, Drogba, Mikel, Meireles a rest. I'd say the same about Ramires, but he doesn't know what rest is.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Didn't Ferrira play a few weeks back. Pretty sure he faced Benfica after like a year away
> 
> On the bright side at least BIG ANDY should have no problems next Saturday :downing


Ivanovic will be back for that. I'd put up a team for the cup final, but let's see what happens vs Newcastle first.



Samoon said:


> I have a question chelsea fans? If i am not wrong, didnt romeu play many games at the start of the season, how come now he is hardly playing?


AVB stopped playing him, then he got injured. RDM prefers Mikel.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Samoon said:


> I have a question chelsea fans? If i am not wrong, didnt romeu play many games at the start of the season, how come now he is hardly playing?


That was in the AVB era when we was anti 30+ year olds unless your name was John....


----------



## Samoon

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> That was in the AVB era when we was anti 30+ year olds unless your name was John....


He was pretty good.


----------



## Samoon

Joel said:


> AVB stopped playing him, then he got injured. RDM prefers Mikel.


How can he prefer mikel? Well who am i to question him, after all chelsea are in the cl final thanks to him.


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> Ivanovic will be back for that. I'd put up a team for the cup final, but let's see what happens vs Newcastle first.


:suarez2 

Ahh well we should still win. Hopefully Geoff Shreeves is at wembley too 8*D


----------



## Joel

Chelsea at Wembley!

*Won*
FA Cup final 2007, 2009, 2010
FA Cup semi 2009, 2010, 2012
Community Shield 2009

*Lost*
Carling Cup final 2008
Community Shield 2007, 2010

It's like our second home. Good luck to you guys :torres


----------



## CGS

Carling Cup Final 2012
FA Cup Semi 2012 

Three is the Magic number Joel :suarez1

Also haven't won a final there since 2010 against the MIGHTY PORTSMOUTH I see :torres


----------



## Gunner14

If your doing your sides just on longevity in the game then the all time 11 is

---------------James-----
-------Sol--Carragher--Southgate
----------Speed---P.Neville
------ Scholes-Lampard--Giggs
----------Heskey---Shearer

Its amazing that Emile Heskey is only 12 appearances away from 500 premiership games.


----------



## Nige™

Bananas said:


> LOL I remember that. Was basically just Nige embarrassing himself as usual. McGrath played 184 games in the Premier League. That's more than Vidic and Cantona, so I don't think you can say that he didn't play long enough in the league to merit a spot.


:lmao

Says the stuck-up prick who says United fans are general are worse than City. You don't live over here and have a clue what the fans are like, tit!

As for the McGrath thing. He had two good seasons in the Premiership, admittedly one excellent one in 93/4. To put someone in the best of team 20 years who had 2/3 good seasons over others who have had at least 5 or 6 is ridiculous imo. There are more defenders who have played better over a longer period of time than McGrath. Adams, Vidic, Ferdinand, Campbell etc.

I misread him winning the Player of the Year twice, didn't realise one was Irish whenever it was. It just said two time Player of the Year.


----------



## Rush

To be fair a great majority of United fans down here are bandwagoning tits. So many fuckwits (hi Renegade 8*D)


----------



## Kiz

knowing united fans was a part of the reason i chose city (and DARIUS VASSELL)


----------



## Renegade™

Eat a dick RUS 8*D

Already nervous ahead of Monday's game, I'd gladly take a point but getting a result at City's home will be tough. Hopefully Kompany fucks up and gets sent off early again :carrick


----------



## Scott Button

Really excited for Monday.. Want team would everyone play if they were Fergie.. 

DDG
Smalling
Rio
Evans
Evra
Valencia
Carrick
Scholes
Young
Rooney
Welbeck

would be mine personally but think we will go

DDG
Smallling
Evans
Rio
Evra
Valencia
Carrick
Jones/ Giggs
Scholes
Nani
Rooney


----------



## united_07

has to be 5 in the middle against city away IMO, giggs hasnt been playing well lately so he might go with jones but i doubt it. The Times were reporting that Evans hasnt trained all week, so smalling might be used at centre back and jones at rb, as rafael will probably be dropped.


----------



## Scott Button

Fergie has said everyones fit and available for Monday... Squashing the rumours


----------



## The Monster

I imagine we will go 4-4-1-1 v Mcfc on Monday night, which im actually not all that fussed about as MCFC go 4-2-2-2/4-2-3-1 shape.

Team for us imo will be 

DdG
Smalling Evans Rio Evra
Toni Scholes Carrick Nani 
Rooney
Welbeck

Subs: Amos, Jones, Rafael, Giggs, Clev, Young & Park

Way in which MCFC play think may help us they love having that space in behind for them to be at there best, if the opposition team sits deep & narrow then MCFC have a hard time getting in behind I also think there is space in behind Yaya & Barry/Toure & can be found on counter attack. Which think suits us. Id imagines we will do exactly the same type of game plan as was in FA Cup.

Were had defense & 2 CM on top of CB then pushed wingers wide & Rooney off Welbeck in hole & played all 4 high up pitch & first attack came from MCFC losing possession of ball on our box then we counter attacked for the 1st goal. So I don’t see why we should change that idea nor go with any other plan on Monday.

My concern is about defending if like was/is v Everton then I think could be letting in a fair few goals again, need be collective unit, track runners & be aware of what’s going on around us which means no more static defending & when chance kill game off we do so shouldn’t take us being 1-0 down or 4-4 to start playing again.

Id imagine MCFC starting 11 will be

Hart
Richards Lescott Kompany Zabaleta
Yaya Barry
Silva Nasri
tevez Kun

Sure someone will tell me if ive included someone whose injured or suspended for game for MCFC, I don’t think have though.

Either way im nervous but excited at same time for game & whatever the result I want good game where the best team wins at end of 90 plus mins.


----------



## D'Angelo

Nervous for tomorrow. We're never great away at Stoke but I think you have to look at what our seasons were like in context when we have lost there. We were in disarray in the 08/09 game after fucking the NLD days before (the 4-4) and we picked up injuries during the game if the team wasn't running low enough on confidence or energy already. 09/10 cup loss was a reserve team with SILVESTRE and Coquelin at right back who had a nightmare. Last year we'd imploded before playing them and they were full of confidence (FA Cup final an' all that). All games which had conditions of which we won't have tomorrow. We're in good form regardless of Wigan result and are playing better defensively than in previous years. Main thing that worries me is Ramsey, he can't afford to give the ball away as often as he did in 1st half vs Chelsea. Personally would play Coquelin if fit enough. Early goal will be key, can't see Arsenal losing but if we go down early it will be very tough. Think RvP will get a late winner. We went in with similar conditions in 09/10 and walked out comfortable winners, more of the same please...

Re: Banana's point on Bergkamp in late 90s that is true, he did really have to carry us up front a lot of he time. But still, Henry scored 226 goals from when he was aged 21-29, absolutely remarkable, and I remember him and Pires alone constitued near on 45%/50% of our goals/assists in 03/04.


----------



## Oliver-94

Fucking hate Stoke. If they score first then we will probably lose. We have lost 3 of the last 4 matches there. Only time we did win was when Ramsey broke his leg. Wish we beat Wigan because now this match is a must win.

Also 3rd place is very crucial as Chelsea could deny us a place in next years UCL if we finish 4th and they win the UCL.


----------



## Kiz

The Monster said:


> I imagine we will go 4-4-1-1 v Mcfc on Monday night, which im actually not all that fussed about as MCFC go 4-2-2-2/4-2-3-1 shape.
> 
> Team for us imo will be
> 
> DdG
> Smalling Evans Rio Evra
> Toni Scholes Carrick Nani
> Rooney
> Welbeck
> 
> Subs: Amos, Jones, Rafael, Giggs, Clev, Young & Park
> 
> Way in which MCFC play think may help us they love having that space in behind for them to be at there best, if the opposition team sits deep & narrow then MCFC have a hard time getting in behind I also think there is space in behind Yaya & Barry/Toure & can be found on counter attack. Which think suits us. Id imagines we will do exactly the same type of game plan as was in FA Cup.
> 
> Were had defense & 2 CM on top of CB then pushed wingers wide & Rooney off Welbeck in hole & played all 4 high up pitch & first attack came from MCFC losing possession of ball on our box then we counter attacked for the 1st goal. So I don’t see why we should change that idea nor go with any other plan on Monday.
> 
> My concern is about defending if like was/is v Everton then I think could be letting in a fair few goals again, need be collective unit, track runners & be aware of what’s going on around us which means no more static defending & when chance kill game off we do so shouldn’t take us being 1-0 down or 4-4 to start playing again.
> 
> Id imagine MCFC starting 11 will be
> 
> Hart
> Richards Lescott Kompany Zabaleta
> Yaya Barry
> Silva Nasri
> tevez Kun
> 
> Sure someone will tell me if ive included someone whose injured or suspended for game for MCFC, I don’t think have though.
> 
> Either way im nervous but excited at same time for game & whatever the result I want good game where the best team wins at end of 90 plus mins.


why would we have zaba starting at lb over clichy


----------



## Razor King

Pires is a must on any PL team. That's all.

Onto out game against Stoke; assuming the ones I include are fit, I'd play:

Szczesny

Sagna Koscielny Vermaelen Gibbs

Song Coquelin

Chamberlain Rosicky Gervinho

van Persie​
I want to start Santos ahead of Gervinho on the left, but let's give Gervinho a chance. If things don't work, I'd push van Persie slightly behind and bring Chamakh on and cross ball into his head. One is bound to go into the post.


----------



## #dealwithit

> Says the stuck-up prick who says United fans are general are worse than City. You don't live over here and have a clue what the fans are like, tit!


It's true. City fans are in general just good fans that support their team. Good numbers, good atmosphere, good away support. Just overall a good fan base. United are good too, but there's plenty of negatives about them too. Glory hunters. The away supporters who take themselves too seriously, ect. I doubt I'm in the minority at all when I say City's fanbase is generally better than United's. It's actually quite a common view.


----------



## Joel

United away support is known as one of the best set in the country, in all fairness.


----------



## Vader

In England they certainly aren't better, in Australia you're going to mainly get glory hunter fans as it is hard to become attached to a team if you don't get the chance to experience seeing them. Much easier to like a team that is winning than one that is dogshit if you're not going to be able to attend games. Many of them constantly moaned for years about deserving better and that we bought the titles and yet they don't realise what is happening now (or what will inevitably happen). Nothing to do with me being a United fan either, most people on here who are aware of me will say I'm not a biased poster.

In terms of personal experiences, the best fans are definitely Newcastle ones.


----------



## united_07

Bananas said:


> It's true. City fans are in general just good fans that support their team. Good numbers, good atmosphere, good away support. Just overall a good fan base. United are good too, but there's plenty of negatives about them too. Glory hunters. The away supporters who take themselves too seriously, ect. I doubt I'm in the minority at all when I say City's fanbase is generally better than United's. It's actually quite a common view.





Joel said:


> United away support is known as one of the best set in the country, in all fairness.


exactly


Also how many city fans do you know?


----------



## Rush

I know a few City supporters but i know far more United, Arsenal, Liverpool and Chelsea fans. And one Sunderland fan. 

I can't comment on what fans are like in England but as i said, there are a lot of bandwagoners down here. I'm not talking about the people who pick the top teams but then follow them religously or anything but the ones that say they support United for example but don't watch any games and barely know the players in their side. Those 'fans' just piss me off.


----------



## Kiz

i work with a united fan who's never heard of roy keane and thinks rooney is the captain


----------



## reDREDD

i know a united fan who thinks vidic has been the best defender this season and doesnt know who mario ballotelli is


----------



## Humph

Hoping wigan stay up just so I can go and watch them play arsenal next season. Only got back into football towards the end of this year, used to love it then started to not pay attention any more. From personal experience and living near liverpool/manchester the supporters can be good but at the same time be total arseholes with their opinions.


----------



## Oliver-94

Letlive said:


> Hoping wigan stay up just so I can go and watch them play arsenal next season. Only got back into football towards the end of this year, used to love it then started to not pay attention any more. From personal experience and living near liverpool/manchester the supporters can be good but at the same time be total arseholes with their opinions.


 I don't like Wigan. I just like Martinez but I hate the football club. It has the worst support in the PL and also they have been in the PL for 7 years. Just a boring bottom 10 club that has survived relegation luckily. 

Personally, I would love to see Bolton (because of Ryo Miyachi) and Blackburn to stay up. QPR and Wigan can fuck off.


----------



## Rush

Would much rather see Wigan stay up ahead of Blackburn and Bolton


----------



## reDREDD

I'd like Blackburn to stay up

Young and talented :kean will never be relegated. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Oliver-94

redeadening said:


> I'd like Blackburn to stay up
> 
> :kean


 Yeah. He deserves manager of the year award if they do stay up :cool2


----------



## Rush

I'd love to watch YOUNG AND TALENTED manage his way back into the prem


----------



## reDREDD

indeed. the only way :kean can ever be relegated, is by him choosing to be relegated just so he can have the greatest comeback of all time, get promoted, then top 4, then win the league, then beat Madrid in the champions league

:kean :kean :kean :kean


----------



## united_07

Interestingly Gareth Bale was just on football focus, and he asked what he would do if spurs didnt qualify for the champions league next season, he said he would have to sit down with spurs and have a talk to see whats best for him.

Wonder where he would go, i would love him at united, wanted him when he was at southampton when he was playing left back, but dont really need another winger. He wont go to arsenal, cant see him going to newcastle if they qualify. Dont think he would really fit in at city, and chelsea might not qualify. Could be a possible transfer target for Barca?


----------



## Oliver-94

united_07 said:


> Interestingly Gareth Bale was just on football focus, and he asked what he would do if spurs didnt qualify for the champions league next season, he said he would have to sit down with spurs and have a talk to see whats best for him.
> 
> Wonder where he would go, i would love him at united, wanted him when he was at southampton when he was playing left back, but dont really need another winger. He wont go to arsenal, cant see him going to newcastle if they qualify. Dont think he would really fit in at city, and chelsea might not qualify. Could be a possible transfer target for Barca?


 City need a player like Bale. They have no wingers that can actually have a go at defenders and beat them for pace. Bale will be a good addition for them. 

I think Barcelona are the team for him TBH.


----------



## Kiz

if he's available we'll go for him. we'll be signing one top quality winger, whether it's someone like hazard, bale, etc if they're available.

edit: basically what oliver said, dzeko has been pushed back cos we dont have anyone that can put it on his head or so he can finish a volley, we continually play it to his feet and he doesnt work that way. if we had a nani/valencia type player he would have about 20 goals.


----------



## reDREDD

Its not about qualification, its about the end of Spurs

Harry dragged them into the top 4, made huge promises to Modric and Bale, then the England job pops up, they bottle it, and now Harry is leaving Spurs to rot.

With Harry gone and a strong decline in the future, its gonna be hard to imagine Spurs ever coming back from this, unless they get another even better manager

As for Bale, cant really see how the biggest premier league ball hog would do in the most passing team in europe


----------



## Oliver-94

Does anyone think the UCL rules (that the UCL winner replace the 4th place team) are unfair? I think it's unfair. Basically the 4th place team are being denied of a place in the UCL for something they didn't do. Is it their fault that Chelsea could win the UCL? 

Should just include 5 teams from the PL next year. May be unfair on other countries but it's not every year that happens.


----------



## Joel

He's really one dimensional and imo, he's been found out in a big way this season. Has he had a good game against a top 6 club?

Saying all that he still has so much time to develop. One of the reasons he hasn't developed a lot is because he's not playing in Europe every season.

I'd take him, but he'd cost like £40m, which I don't think he is worth. Lavezzi please.


----------



## Goku

united_07 said:


> Interestingly Gareth Bale was just on football focus, and he asked what he would do if spurs didnt qualify for the champions league next season, he said he would have to sit down with spurs and have a talk to see whats best for him.
> 
> Wonder where he would go, i would love him at united, wanted him when he was at southampton when he was playing left back, but dont really need another winger. He wont go to arsenal, cant see him going to newcastle if they qualify. Dont think he would really fit in at city, and chelsea might not qualify. Could be a possible transfer target for Barca?


YES MORE WINGERS MOAR MOAR


----------



## united_07

Hohenheim of Light said:


> YES MORE WINGERS MOAR MOAR


put him at left back and just tell him to go forward, dont worry about defending, basically what evra does :side:


----------



## Oliver-94

united_07 said:


> put him at left back and just tell him to go forward, dont worry about defending, basically what evra does :side:


 You need midfielers not attacking wingers/full backs. Modric would fit in perfectly. 

You should have bought Vidal last year. He has been great for Juventus this season.


----------



## Kiz

utd obviously suffered big time without mr assist stewart downing


----------



## Goku

United need to start courting Sahin.



Oliver-94 said:


> Does anyone think the UCL rules (that the UCL winner replace the 4th place team) are unfair? I think it's unfair. Basically the 4th place team are being denied of a place in the UCL for something they didn't do. Is it their fault that Chelsea could win the UCL?
> 
> Should just include 5 teams from the PL next year. May be unfair on other countries but it's not every year that happens.


Nah, keep the rule as it is.


----------



## Green Light

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo.../Newcastle-United-Behind-scenes.html?ITO=1490

Pretty cool behind-the-scenes article by the Daily Mail yesterday (for Newcastle fans)


----------



## haribo

Who needs Downing, Bale or Sahin when we have










it'll be like a new signing. Bebe may be better value for money than Downing 8*D


No wonder Wolves got relegated btw.


----------



## united_07

Reports coming out of Germany saying Chelsea signed Marko Marin for somewhere between €7-8m, with Lukaku going on loan to Bremen


----------



## Kiz

it's on bbc sport too. good signing, a definite upgrade on the gash that is malouda


----------



## reDREDD

AIDs is an upgrade over malouda


----------



## Liniert




----------



## united_07

From what ive read on twitter from the people who have been actually watching Marin this season, they dont give glowing reports


----------



## Joel

His stats do look shit this season. I have only seen little of him and he clearly has talent, but how much and how good he can be, I don't know.

Good thing is he is young and didn't cost a lot. So hopefully he develops here. Still want a big name winger to come in though.


----------



## #dealwithit

> Does anyone think the UCL rules (that the UCL winner replace the 4th place team) are unfair? I think it's unfair. Basically the 4th place team are being denied of a place in the UCL for something they didn't do. Is it their fault that Chelsea could win the UCL?
> 
> Should just include 5 teams from the PL next year. May be unfair on other countries but it's not every year that happens.


It's a tough one. I've always said that the Europa League/UEFA Cup winner should automatically qualify for the CL as an incentive for teams to actually try to do well in it. So from that perspective, I guess I have to say the the CL winners automatically qualifying for next years one too. It is tough on the 4th place team, but you could argue it is equally tough on the side that wins it if they don't get the opportunity to defend their trophy.


----------



## Kiz

united_07 said:


> From what ive read on twitter from the people who have been actually watching Marin this season, they dont give glowing reports


you're just mad you missed out on a winger


----------



## reDREDD

if united need anything, its another winger

i mean i keep watching them every game and keep thinking "ya know, united would be doing alot better if they had more wingers'


----------



## Gunner14

Oliver-94 said:


> Does anyone think the UCL rules (that the UCL winner replace the 4th place team) are unfair? I think it's unfair. Basically the 4th place team are being denied of a place in the UCL for something they didn't do. Is it their fault that Chelsea could win the UCL?
> 
> Should just include 5 teams from the PL next year. May be unfair on other countries but it's not every year that happens.


Nah it's fine the way it is. If anything The Champions league should permanently kick out any club who doesn't win its league and let 2nd 3rd 4th + 5th play in the europa league. If it was up to me there would be 4 european competitions (because TV companies will pay to get anything on so i'd take full advantage)

*Champions League*

Champions league would be just as predictable for the group stages but it would help more of europe to allow the actual champions of a country compete in the group stage rather than a 4th place side. So would have the 53 uefa members champions with the qualifiers taking this number down to the required 32 with the winners.

So 1 qualifying round the top 11 nations join the Holders in the group stage leaving 20 spots to played for from the remaining 42 sides. 

Bottom 4 nations play a pre Qualifying round. (2 advance)
Final Qualifying round 40 clubs winner goes into Champions League proper loses are out of Europe

*Europa League*

Europa League would have 2nd 3rd and 4th from the top 11 nations and top 2 from the next 30 and 2nd place from the 12 nations + the holders. giving us 112 clubs. 16 groups of 14 top 2 go through to final 32. Then we need qualifying round to get 112 down to 64 so
Top 11 nations 2nd + 3rd place directly into competition - 22 sides + 30 2nd place sides + current holders = 53 clubs directly in competition leaving 60 to play for final 11 spots. 

The 11 big nations start in final qualifying round.

1st qualifying round bottom 10 nations (5 advance)
2nd qualifying round 5 + remaining 39 = (44 clubs 22 games 22 advance)
3rd qualifying round final 22 clubs play for the right to play in the final qualifying round (11 advance)
Final Qualifying round 11 big nations vs 11 qualification winners - (11 advance to competition)
But i'd also bring back the Cup Winners Cup for the winners of the domestic cup competitions and if a cup winner finishes in places 2-5 then the europa spot goes to 6th. 

*Cup Winners Cup*

Cup Winners Cup would work the same way as the champions league 53 Cup winners plus the current holders. with the same format for the qualifying.

*Uefa Cup *
I'd also add in a UEFA Cup every league get 1 representative and the top 11 nations can have two representatives in it they can decide themselves how like in England Carling cup winners could take the spot or 6th/7th place etc... 64 sides straight into group stages same format as Europa League 16 groups of 4, final 32, last 16, last 8, last 4, last 2.

Then the European Super Cup all 4 winners qualify for the semi finals (at neutral venue and final)

More Football  id also run them on alternate weeks so no more thursday night games.


----------



## Edgehead 26

Excited for Marin, probably because anything is better than Malouda


----------



## Goku

:lmao @ this Bayern formation.


----------



## D'Angelo

Marin is a good signing. On talent alone he'd usually be a €12-15 million player but with him entering last year of his contract and Bremen wanting to sell early to get replacement over the summer Chelsea got him cheap. I watch the BuLi more often than I watch any other league barring the EPL and he hasn't been great when he I have seen him (although I don't watch Bremen a whole lot) but he is still highly thought of as a good talent. He turned 23 not long ago and still has plenty of time to improve. Although I am glad that they haven't signed Hazard yet. With de Bruyne they'll be stocking up on wide midfielders although he'll probably play #10 when in the side.

Crazy thing is I think this deal could be cheaper than Bremen signed him for when he was 20 :lmao


----------



## Samoon

http://www.goal.com/en/news/1716/champions-league/2012/04/28/3066348/chelsea-in-the-champions-league-final-is-awful-says-frank-de 

Anything you need to say chelsea fans. 



Hohenheim of Light said:


> :lmao @ this Bayern formation.


Wrong thread.


----------



## Goku

Had both open, so yeah.

Chelsea buying them Germans to vie for my affection.


----------



## D'Angelo

I doubt you could play football against Barca over two legs and win, it's possible if you get it 100% right because you can really 'get at them' (definitely at home), but no-one has had the balls to try it, and it certainly wouldn't be possible for a team like Chelsea. The main thing is winning the game though, and Chelsea did it. On a side note FdB has had Ajax playing some fabulous stuff this season and I have great respect for him.


----------



## Oliver-94

D'Angelo said:


> I doubt you could play football against Barca over two legs and win, it's possible if you get it 100% right because you can really 'get at them' (definitely at home), but no-one has had the balls to try it, and it certainly wouldn't be possible for a team like Chelsea. The main thing is winning the game though, and Chelsea did it. On a side note FdB has had Ajax playing some fabulous stuff this season and I have great respect for him.


 We went toe to toe with them last year and beat them at the EMirates :cool2:cool2


----------



## Rush

Oliver-94 said:


> We went toe to toe with them last year and beat them at the EMirates :cool2:cool2


yeah but...



> I doubt you could play football against Barca over two legs and win


you got fucked by them at the Camp Nou


----------



## united_07

Samoon said:


> http://www.goal.com/en/news/1716/champions-league/2012/04/28/3066348/chelsea-in-the-champions-league-final-is-awful-says-frank-de
> 
> Anything you need to say chelsea fans.
> .





> "This is terrible. How the hell is this still possible?












I hate it when people say this, Chelsea deserved to get to the final, they defended brilliantly. i would rather win the league winning every game a boring 1-0, then lose it playing brilliant football


----------



## D'Angelo

Stoke fans booing Ramsey and Whitehead already making a disgusting challenge in on Song, then fans singing 'same old Arsenal, always cheating'. WELCOME TO THE BRITTANIA.


----------



## D'Angelo

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. crouch.


----------



## Magsimus

united_07 said:


> I hate it when people say this, Chelsea deserved to get to the final, they defended brilliantly. i would rather win the league winning every game a boring 1-0, then lose it playing brilliant football


*Insert Keegan smiley*

CROUCH.


----------



## Baldwin.

Get in there, Stoke!


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

We need Arteta urgently :shaq

ROBIN. VAN. PERFECT.


----------



## Green Light

Eugh


----------



## D'Angelo

We pretty much dominated. Then Stoke scored with their first chance. Benayoun started well.

VAN PERSIE!!! 1-1.


----------



## Magsimus

Williamson beaten in the air by a guy half his size, and he didn't even have to jump. Jesus.


----------



## Green Light

This is going well


----------



## Samoon

When was the last time van persie scored before this match?


----------



## Kiz

moses 2 newcastle 0


----------



## Kenny

end of newcastles run?


----------



## Samoon

Wigan beating newcastle 2-0, :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

Samoon said:


> Wigan beating newcastle 2-0, :lmao


That's not even remotely surprising.

Wigan are playing as well as anyone right now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

The Newcastle fun train grounds to a halt. Shame, would've liked them to get fourth.


----------



## D'Angelo

Horiffic result for them as momentum will be gone going into next 3 big games. Takes pressure off us to need to win.


----------



## Magsimus

The wheels are coming off! We're in crisis! We're actually awful, the media were right all along!

Or not.


----------



## Rush

Irish Jet said:


> That's not even remotely surprising.
> 
> Wigan are playing as well as anyone right now.


saying this now only after United got beaten by them? :torres


----------



## D'Angelo

Dominating them. Gervinho and Rosicky playing really well. Stoke goal incoming, naturally.


----------



## Gunner14

Meh always know its going to be a bad day when your stream dies after 6 minutes.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rush said:


> saying this now only after United got beaten by them? :torres


LOL, yes actually.


----------



## Kiz

oh dear newcastle


----------



## Irish Jet

Magsimus said:


> The wheels are coming off! We're in crisis! We're actually awful, the media were right all along!
> 
> Or not.


Or perhaps. 8*D


----------



## united_07

great time for newcastle to lose form with city next weekend :side:


----------



## Desecrated

Barrage of goals. And its not even half time. Will be an exciting round to watch on Match of the Day.


----------



## Ruckus

Wigan are relentless. :bron


----------



## Cliffy

This is the last thing villa need right now...


IM FUCKING LOVING IT !!!:lmao


----------



## steamed hams

ST. NICK, God bless.


----------



## Magsimus

e i e i e i o, up the Premier League we go, when we get to europe, this is what we sing, we are geordies super geordies Pardew is our king.

:cool2 They won't stop singing today.


----------



## D'Angelo

apart from the ones leaving already :torres


----------



## steamed hams

Gabby was clean through on goal twice but didn't score either time, great pass from Heskey the second time. :hesk2


----------



## Green Light

fpalm

Fuck me, that was a peach of a goal though. Pardew's gonna have to pull out another Arsenal team talk at half time


----------



## D'Angelo

4-0 Wigan. Embarassing for Newcastle.

Pardew might have to have a word with the ref if he wants to repeat what happened last yeat :kobe


----------



## Magsimus

:wilkins

Pardew might be up on a murder charge at half time.


----------



## Ruckus

What drugs are these Wigan players on?


----------



## steamed hams

D'Angelo said:


> 4-0 Wigan. Embarassing for Newcastle.
> 
> Pardew might have to have a word with the ref if he wants to repeat what happened last yeat :kobe


----------



## Kenny

WIGANLONA

Martinez to take over the world.


----------



## danny_boy

I had Newcastle on my fucking coupon, If Newcastle pulls a win out of this and all my other teams come in then I'll happily eat Pardew's shit


----------



## D'Angelo

:lmao someone linked that in the summer. Although you may need to change it to D'Angelo :torres


----------



## Irish Jet

Wigan are just in GOAT mode right now. They'd fancy that CL final the way they're playing.


----------



## Irish Jet

steamed hams said:


>


I honestly wasn't far off that when Pienaar scored against us last week.


----------



## steamed hams

D'Angelo said:


> :lmao someone linked that in the summer. Although you may need to change it to D'Angelo :torres


Yeah and it was taken down so I re-uploaded it. :torres


----------



## #dealwithit

Martinez for Barcelona.


----------



## Kiz

you'll be quite mad when Tevez scores the winner in the 96th minute


----------



## Joel

I never lose it when someone scores against us. I mutter and cuss, but not lose it. I lose it when we do something stupid like miss a chance, make a bad pass, get tackled easily. I was going apeshit at Torres on Tuesday.


----------



## Rush

Takes too much effort to get upset everytime we make a mistake :downing


----------



## steamed hams

scumbags appealing for handball when the ball wasn't even in the corner quadrant.


----------



## ßen1

It wouldn't be right if we didn't get a 0-0 to ensure we're last on Match of the Day.


----------



## steamed hams

Get in there McClean.


----------



## Irish Jet

Aston Villa hate goals.


----------



## CGS

I just saw the Newcastle Wigan score

#Isthisreallife


----------



## Magsimus

We're actually going forward, having shots :shocked:

:wilkins Wolves.


----------



## Cliffy

DAVIES !!!!
....................................

And wolves have pulled it back !!


----------



## CGS

wolves scoring 4 and Newcastle conceding 4? What the fuck is going on???


----------



## wabak

WHAT IS THE FUCKING POINT WOLVES 

fucking assholes ruining my accumulator


----------



## Cliffy

fingers crossed for a late baggies goal.


----------



## Ruckus

Everyone is entertaining us with goals and then you get Villa shitting on the fun as always.

Please, make them get relegated. fpalm


----------



## Cliffy

No big Andy in pools squad.

wonder why ?


----------



## CGS

The Reds team in full is: Reina, Johnson, Carragher, Agger, Enrique, Downing, Shelvey, Gerrard, Henderson, Bellamy, Suarez. 

Subs: Doni, Maxi, Coates, Kuyt, Spearing, Kelly, Skrtel.

Decent enough. although MAXI should have started. Andy too busy in the pub I see :side:


----------



## ABK

Someone tell Stoke to score another already. Would be a perfect day for Chelsea.


----------



## D'Angelo

Finished 1-1. Not a bad point. Would have taken that and a heavy Newcastle loss in a second. Win these next two games and we're 3rd. Disappointing consdering we absolutely destroyed them in the first half and played our best stuff since the City game. Didn't take our chances and the second half was cagey, not many chances.

I'm very confident of us getting 3rd. We came out unscathed, Coq is back and we have two straight forward games now. Three wins in last 3 games isn't ideal but we're still very much in the driving seat. People will talk about Spurs' 'easy' run in but it has supposedly been easy for ages now. Can't see Chelsea taking all their points and I find it very difficult to see Newcastle picking up enough points.


----------



## Cliffy

Outta curiosity,

What are villa's next two league games ?


----------



## steamed hams

Irish Jet said:


> Aston Villa hate goals.


Glory supporting ......



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Everyone is entertaining us with goals and then you get Villa shitting on the fun as always.
> 
> Please, make them get relegated. fpalm


Son, believe me I prefer a 0-0 draw to getting beat 4-0. The above probably applies to you as well. Also Villa are still above the mighty Wigan, that's right Villa have done better than Wigan this season (so far Hutz).


----------



## CGS

Cliffy Byro said:


> Outta curiosity,
> 
> What are villa's next two league games ?


Spurs away & Norwich at Home


----------



## D'Angelo

Holy shit. Please get a 0-0 vs Spurs. Thanks Alex.

Just realised we can mathematically finish above both Spurs and Chelsea before we kick another ball!


----------



## Ruckus

steamed hams said:


> Son, believe me I prefer a 0-0 draw to getting beat 4-0. The above probably applies to you as well. Also Villa are still above the mighty Wigan, that's right Villa have done better than Wigan this season (so far Hutz).


I'm no glory supporter, I support Arsenal. :balo2

McCleish is boring his way to safety. Villa need Bent back asap.


----------



## #dealwithit

Unless QPR can get a mega result tomorrow, I think Villa have done just enough to stay up though.


----------



## Magsimus

Chain Gang solider said:


> Spurs away & Norwich at Home


Other way around I believe.

Well, Chelsea on Wednesday, onwards and upwards.


----------



## Green Light

Hopefully :kean does us a favour and takes a point at Spurs tomorrow


----------



## Joel

Green Light said:


> Hopefully :kean does us a favour and takes a point at Spurs tomorrow


Indeed. Villa surely have to get something from their Spurs game too.

Then hopefully we smash QPR and the Toon


----------



## Goku

There's just something about the way Arsenal are playing that's getting on my nerves.


----------



## CGS

SUAREZ!!!!

Edit

And again :mark: we better not fuck this up


----------



## Rush

Great finish for his 2nd. Where was this when it actually mattered for our season? Playing very well so far so i'm just waiting until we go down to 10 men.


----------



## united_07

Rush said:


> Great finish for his 2nd. Where was this when it actually mattered for our season? Playing very well so far so i'm just waiting until we go down to 10 men.


you're forgetting


----------



## Mikey Damage

damnit. nice win today, boys. 

oh well. still looking good for 3rd.

THANKS WIGAN!


----------



## Rush

boom bust cycle really has no relevence there. Nice of you to try and fit it in though United (Y) Wonder if you're going to be so cheery when City win the title :terry


----------



## D'Angelo

I always find it amazing that the 'boom bust cycle' is relevant almost every year. Brilliant. Not sure how it isn't relevant this year. Most 'Pool fans thought they were certainties for 4th in July last year, it was still going strong in October and then it was off by December. Most 'Pool fans are now looking to next season where they think they'll get 4th. REPEAT CYCLE.

More of this when you come to the Emirates, Norwich!


----------



## Goku

Don't think many 'Pool fans think they'll get 4th next season at all.


----------



## reDREDD

doesnt anyone else feel norwich and fulham are just...... dull?

like uninteresting in any way imaginable?

I mean blackburn have the yak and kean, villa have heskey, wigan have the resurgence lately, stoke are just epic, swansea dominate possession, sunderland have super Mon and a few neat stories

but fulham and norwich, you just feel they, exist. they plod along, dont make waves. dont make shockwaves, dont get relegated. just exist


----------



## Goku

Fulham have Dempsey and Pogrebnyak. Norwish has... yellow?


----------



## CGS

D'Angelo said:


> I always find it amazing that the 'boom bust cycle' is relevant almost every year. Brilliant. Not sure how it isn't relevant this year. Most 'Pool fans thought they were certainties for 4th in July last year, it was still going strong in October and *then it was off by December.* Most 'Pool fans are now looking to next season where they think they'll get 4th. REPEAT CYCLE.
> 
> More of this when you come to the Emirates, Norwich!


But we was still in the race until around late Feb/early March :wilkins 

Also isn't that Boom/Bust cycle only relevent when we talk about title challenges :hmm: 

Seriously though that Boom Cycle is dead now tbh. Like HOL said 4th is more of a dream atm. Don't see us making it but who knows Kenny may surprise us (if he's still there)


----------



## Rush

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Don't think many 'Pool fans think they'll get 4th next season at all.


At least not on this site. 

Not sure how anyone can think we're getting into the CL with Downing, Carroll, Spearing, Shelvey, Kuyt and Adam + Gerrard & Bellamy not playing much.


----------



## StarzNBarz

LATICS


----------



## Rush

Just wouldn't be a Liverpool game without us hitting the bar :downing


----------



## Goku

Who's the avy, RUS?


----------



## Rush

Fuck you Shelvey. Seriously, tap the fucking thing in you bald headed f.aggot.

^ Frankie Sandford from the saturdays.


----------



## #dealwithit

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Don't think many 'Pool fans think they'll get 4th next season at all.


You're right. Most think they'll come first. 'THIS IS OUR YEAR!!!!11~". I love it how they were all saying that before the season which they finished 7th.


----------



## D'Angelo

re the Liverpool 4th thing, it's not a minority I'm talking about. some people honestly believe with a striker (because that will solve all their problems) that they'll get 4th. Someone was trying to argue with me on Twitter the other day, and they had around 8,000 followers so obviously an established tweeter/blogger, it's not just a few idiots. Although yes no-one here has said or thought that, apart from MMN (who's Twitter is hilarious)


----------



## CGS

Bananas said:


> You're right. Most think they'll come first. 'THIS IS OUR YEAR!!!!11~". I love it how they were all saying that before the season which they finished 7th.


We just about finished 2nd and yet finishing 1st the following season is far-fetched? :kobe

We just need at least 1 striker and a fresh midfield really and truly. Defence is fine and Old man Reina got a couple years left in him. That midfield though is our huge issue because it means Suarez is less effective up front.


----------



## CGS

SUAREZ!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Rush

SUAREZ :mark: :mark: :mark:

A striker would go a long way to be honest but thats not all we need. We need someone who will create/spark something (and some wingers who aren't shite). Gerrard can't do it all the time and too often Suarez is left alone up front.


----------



## God™

Not even that Suarez hat trick can mask how shit Downing is.


----------



## Joel

Liverpool need a striker, two wingers and two midfielder.

Reina
Johnson Skrtel Agger Enrique
Lucas New
New Gerrard New
Suarez

The two midfielders - a defensive one who can pass the ball. Too bad Adam is crap, otherwise that'd be sorted. The other midfielder is to play in Gerrard's position for when he is injured as usual. But you could change the formaation and put the new striker up top with Suarez. Or put Suarez where Gerrard is and play the new striker up top.


----------



## Scott Button

Chain Gang solider said:


> We just about finished 2nd and yet finishing 1st the following season is far-fetched? :kobe
> 
> We just need at least 1 striker and a fresh midfield really and truly. Defence is fine and Old man Reina got a couple years left in him. That midfield though is our huge issue because it means Suarez is less effective up front.


It was far fetched as you over achieved and couldnt win it, Then lost Alonso, who was your most influencial midfielder that year, Failed to spend any money, and had a manager who was craicking up from about January that year until the end of his reign!


----------



## CGS

Scott Button said:


> It was far fetched as you over achieved and couldnt win it, Then lost Alonso, who was your most influencial midfielder that year, Failed to spend any money, and had a manager who was craicking up from about January that year until the end of his reign!


Don't get me wrong personally I think I predicted us 3rd that year can't remember now but never expected us to win it but I would have thought that was 1 year whereby the statement could have been taken somewhat seriously. Even if you didn't think we had a chance. 

Alonso was a huge loss for sure though but we still have some key guys left over.


----------



## Scott Button

Chain Gang solider said:


> Don't get me wrong personally I think I predicted us 3rd that year can't remember now but never expected us to win it but I would have thought that was 1 year whereby the statement could have been taken somewhat seriously. Even if you didn't think we had a chance.
> 
> Alonso was a huge loss for sure though but we still have some key guys left over.


Cast your mind back to that Pre-season.. You lost Torres to Injury, Alberto came in to replace Alonso( Total lol). So you were already weaker, Add to the fact that you over achieved, Arsenal and Chelsea were both weaker the year you finished 2nd then they had been in a while. 1st was never really realistic option( well to me anyway), And when you finished 7th, I wasnt suprised.


----------



## Rush

Hindsight is a magical thing isn't it Scott? 

Any team no matter who they are will have a bunch of fans who will think that you can press on and achieve more the following year. Every team has fans like that, i didn't think we'd win but in no way did i think we'd slide all the way down to 7th. 

As for now, new striker to partner Suarez, backup DM for Lucas seeing as what he provides to our team can in no way be matched by anyone in our squad, 1 winger at the very least. Personally i think Maxi should be played more so with one more winger + Maxi, Bellamy and Downing (ugh). The thing we need most of all is that one player who can spark us in attack/when the team is in a bit of a flat patch in a game. In all of the top sides you can look and think yeah this player could make something happen here. We don't have that aside from Gerrard, who's been missing half the year, and Suarez who is left on his own because Carroll has the anticipation and awareness of a pint of beer. Bellamy has at times been that guy but he's missed a lot of games as well.


----------



## Scott Button

I love hindsight, And i know every club has them fans, I wasnt accusing anyone of being them "Fans" just more that it was stupid to think Liverpool could realistically win the league,

As for now, I would agree with everything you said about Liverpool for now, I also think a new manager should be added to that list, but i guess that is not something most Liverpool fans would consider. That and an extra CB, As Carragher should never play


----------



## Andre

I doubt that Luis Suarez will ever have an easier 'challenge' in his life, playing against by far the worst centre half in the premier league, Elliot fucking Ward. That's nine goals that the idiot has cost us this season, and he's only played a dozen games! He tackles like he's playing a five a side game with under 10's, as for his positioning on the first, he was even more awol than the fan that got on the pitch.

We need to start Holt every game, Morison is in the top five for worst passing completion percentages in Europe's top leagues, we need somebody who can actually help us hold onto the ball and make good runs into the box, somebody that's actually bothered.


----------



## D'Angelo

That 08/09 season wan't as great as 07/08 in the quality of the top teams, but that's probably because the benchmark was extremely high as all three of Chelsea, United & Arsenal were all great that year (07/08)

Arsenal had agreed a deal for Alonso but Rafa had to fucking cut it off didn't he? I was deprived of seeing Cesc & Alonso bossing every team we faced.


----------



## Scott Button

D'Angelo said:


> That 08/09 season wan't as great as 07/08 in the quality of the top teams, but that's probably because the benchmark was extremely high as all three of Chelsea, United & Arsenal were all great that year (07/08)
> 
> Arsenal had agreed a deal for Alonso but Rafa had to fucking cut it off didn't he? I was deprived of seeing Cesc & Alonso bossing every team we faced.


Gibbo was just coming into his own that year... No-one bossed the Gibbo


----------



## Rush

Scott Button said:


> I love hindsight, And i know every club has them fans, I wasnt accusing anyone of being them "Fans" just more that it was stupid to think Liverpool could realistically win the league,
> 
> As for now, I would agree with everything you said about Liverpool for now, I also think a new manager should be added to that list, but i guess that is not something most Liverpool fans would consider. That and an extra CB, As Carragher should never play


I wouldnt mind a new manager as long as he is class. None of that Wolves/Connor shit ;D

Disagree about a new CB. We have Agger, Skrtel, Coates and Kelly who can all play in the centre plus Carra if we're playing a team who's strikers run like they have lead boots on. I want to see Coates play in the next few games as well as a few appearances by RAHEEM off the bench. Possibly Suso and Robinson as well to give them a taste of the prem. Robinson looked handy last season when he got a few games.


----------



## Gunner14

D'Angelo said:


> That 08/09 season wan't as great as 07/08 in the quality of the top teams, but that's probably because the benchmark was extremely high as all three of Chelsea, United & Arsenal were all great that year (07/08)
> 
> Arsenal had agreed a deal for Alonso but Rafa had to fucking cut it off didn't he? I was deprived of seeing Cesc & Alonso bossing every team we faced.


We cut the deal not Liverpool. they wanted £14M we refused to pay more than £12M. Wenger being a penny pinching wanker cost us Alonso not rafa the jaffa.


----------



## DocBlue

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...25442890.83467.345971365443086&type=1&theater
unk3


----------



## Gunner14

D'Angelo said:


> That 08/09 season wan't as great as 07/08 in the quality of the top teams, but that's probably because the benchmark was extremely high as all three of Chelsea, United & Arsenal were all great that year (07/08)
> 
> Arsenal had agreed a deal for Alonso but Rafa had to fucking cut it off didn't he? I was deprived of seeing Cesc & Alonso bossing every team we faced.


We cut the deal not Liverpool. they wanted £14M we refused to pay more than £12M. Wenger being a penny pinching wanker cost us Alonso not rafa the jaffa.


----------



## Seb

Last summer, Liverpool needed a couple of midfielders, a couple of wingers, a left back, and a striker.

This summer, they need a couple of midfielders, a couple of wingers, and a striker. :hmm: Kenny had all the right ideas where his team needed strengthening last summer, the problem being he didn't have a clue what he was doing and decided to go for overpaid and overrated British players, who we all knew would flop and all have flopped.

Team next season:

Reina

Johnson Skrtel Agger Enrique

Lucas

Gerrard Banega

Gaitan Suarez Hazard

Lucas Barrios


























:troll



More like:



Reina

Johnson Skrtel Agger Enrique

Lucas

Henderson Bannan 

Downing Gerrard Malouda

Suarez


:downing :


----------



## CGS

Gunner14 said:


> We cut the deal not Liverpool. they wanted £14M we refused to pay more than £12M. Wenger being a penny pinching wanker cost us Alonso not rafa the jaffa.


Same thing with Reina wasn't it? We wanted something like £17m but Wenger didn't wanna pay that :balo2

@Seb It makes me sad to think that 2nd line up will probably happen  

Also I'm surprised we have never ever trailed Johnson on the wing. All the years he has been here he has always impressed me more when he's attacking that when he is defending. Plus Kelly > Him with ease. Much rather see Kelly be the first choice RB even though he's a natural CB. Coates needs to get more games next season too since Old man Carra can't go forever and is becoming more and more of a liability each year. 

Where we fucked up last season is we basically bought a bunch of big fishes in small ponds (Downing, Carroll & Adam). I see downing doing a bit better next year (frankly he can't do worse :downing) Adam I rather was gone and Andy I'm not sure about. He seems to be a bit more determined now but he just doesn't suit us at all. at £35m though we may as well take a risk and keep him on for one more year before deciding weather or not to cut our losses. Would love to see Dani Pacheco get a shot in the team as well I reckon he could but we seem to wanna loan him out to everywhere else.


----------



## Rush

So handicapped we need 12 players on the pitch Seb? :side:

I'd love Barrios at Pool  Also if there is one English player we should buy its Adam Johnson but only if we can get him cheap :arry


----------



## Joel

Seb said:


> Last summer, Liverpool needed a couple of midfielders, a couple of wingers, a left back, and a striker.
> 
> This summer, they need a couple of midfielders, a couple of wingers, and a striker. :hmm: Kenny had all the right ideas where his team needed strengthening last summer, the problem being he didn't have a clue what he was doing and decided to go for overpaid and overrated British players, who we all knew would flop and all have flopped.
> 
> Team next season:
> 
> Reina
> 
> Johnson Skrtel Agger Enrique
> 
> Lucas
> 
> Gerrard Banega
> 
> Gaitan Suarez Hazard
> 
> Lucas Barrios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :troll
> 
> 
> 
> More like:
> 
> 
> 
> Reina
> 
> Johnson Skrtel Agger Enrique
> 
> Lucas
> 
> Henderson Bannan
> 
> Downing Gerrard Malouda
> 
> Suarez
> 
> 
> :downing :


Oi Seb, what formation is that? :side:

Edit: Damn RUS beat me to it.


----------



## reDREDD

im liking the look of this german lad


----------



## Zen

lol Wolves came from 4-1 down to draw.

Newcastl got destroyed by Wigan, which is good.


----------



## Gunner14

Chain Gang solider said:


> Same thing with Reina wasn't it? We wanted something like £17m but Wenger didn't wanna pay that :balo2
> 
> @Seb It makes me sad to think that 2nd line up will probably happen
> 
> Also I'm surprised we have never ever trailed Johnson on the wing. All the years he has been here he has always impressed me more when he's attacking that when he is defending. Plus Kelly > Him with ease. Much rather see Kelly be the first choice RB even though he's a natural CB. Coates needs to get more games next season too since Old man Carra can't go forever and is becoming more and more of a liability each year.
> 
> Where we fucked up last season is we basically bought a bunch of big fishes in small ponds (Downing, Carroll & Adam). I see downing doing a bit better next year (frankly he can't do worse :downing) Adam I rather was gone and Andy I'm not sure about. He seems to be a bit more determined now but he just doesn't suit us at all. at £35m though we may as well take a risk and keep him on for one more year before deciding weather or not to cut our losses. Would love to see Dani Pacheco get a shot in the team as well I reckon he could but we seem to wanna loan him out to everywhere else.


Indeed. How dare you money grabbing scousers interfere with Wengers profit levels. Wanting too much for top class palyers. Such a joke. 

On Liverpool weven as a massive despiser of the club city etc...

Back 5 is fine. IMO Skrtel and Agger is the best CB pairing in the league. Carragher needs replacing though to keep 4 who can compete at top level. RB's are fine not ssen much of the young lb Robinson but Enrique is class.

Midfield needs serious work to push on. Missing lucas was a big loss. Gerrard is also coming to the end and the injuries show it he cant be looked at as a 1st 11 player anymore just a case of if he's fit throw him in and let him do his shizz but id plan and 11 without him in it. Adam, Shelvy, Kuyt all need to go. A few good signings for Liverpool would be Britton, Adam Johnson and Dempsey.

Upfront Carroll needs replacing. He'll be a decent 3rd choice who can add a few goals but to push on and get back up the league something better is needed.


----------



## Seb

Oh my, mega brain freeze there. Take Stevie G out of both teams, he'll probably miss half the season with another injury anyway.


----------



## D'Angelo

Gunner14 said:


> We cut the deal not Liverpool. they wanted £14M we refused to pay more than £12M. Wenger being a penny pinching wanker cost us Alonso not rafa the jaffa.


Untrue, as per usual ique2 This was the common belief until Rafa quashed this a few months ago when he was on Football Focus or something, he was speaking about the deal and said he blocked the deal himself, he didn't want to let him go. 



Chain Gang solider said:


> Same thing with Reina wasn't it? We wanted something like £17m but Wenger didn't wanna pay that :balo2


Good thing is that's paid off considering Szczesny has been better than Reina this season ique2


----------



## Gunner14

D'Angelo said:


> Untrue, as per usual ique2 This was the common belief until Rafa quashed this a few months ago when he was on Football Focus or something, he was speaking about the deal and said he blocked the deal himself, he didn't want to let him go.


Ill still believe the reports from ARSENAL. than that of a fat waiter. Or anything that is ever mentioned on the BBC EVER.

Oh and Arsenal concede 44 liverpool concede 37.

Yeah what a fucking superstar Szcz is. I forget when Pepe Reina let in 8 in a single game. Peps been at his worst this year but i know who i'd rather have in goal and he's not fucking polish.


----------



## CGS

D'Angelo said:


> Good thing is that's paid off considering Szczesny has been better than Reina this season ique2


But if you signed Reina when he was still at his best you might have actually won something ique2


----------



## Joel

Suarez's third was immense (first was good, second was great as well).


----------



## Oliver-94

A point against Stoke Rugby club would be a point gained ONLY if Spurs fail to win tomorrow.

By the way, Stoke fans are a disgrace. Ramsey getting booed? They are treating Shawcross as the real victim which is absolutely wrong. I hate every thing about that football club. Crap style of play, annoying manager, shit stadium with shitty & loud fans. I hope they fuck off to the Championship (and beyond).


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Oliver-94 said:


> A point against Stoke Rugby club would be a point gained ONLY if Spurs fail to win tomorrow.
> 
> By the way, Stoke fans are a disgrace. Ramsey getting booed? They are treating Shawcross as the real victim which is absolutely wrong. I hate every thing about that football club. Crap style of play, annoying manager, shit stadium with shitty & loud fans. I hope they fuck off to the Championship (and beyond).


effective style of play*
okay stadium*

and when has loud football fans been a bad thing?


----------



## Oliver-94

W.4.E said:


> effective style of play*
> okay stadium*
> 
> and when has loud football fans been a bad thing?


 It's not that they are loud, it's that they are so disrespectful to oppositions. I mean it's the second time they booed Ramsey today. The reason was because he broke his leg at their own stadium. They are treating Shawcross as the victim here. Cunts. Also they were boo-ing off David Silva when he had a cut on his head. It's like Silva and Ramsey are the real offenders here. 

"Effective style of play" = Effective for them but at the same time it's ruining English football overall IMO. Basically, all you need is good height. Also work rate is prefered over quality. E.g. Gudjohnson was signed but Delap was still on the starting 11 ahead of him. Basically, all you need is a good physical side to your play if you want to play for Stoke. It's size over technique, really. Alex Oxlade Chamberlain was almost denied being a footballer because of his height but he fought and he got his reward. 

They have the worst pass completion in the PL. All they do is play long balls and thrown ins. Okay stadium? they just shrink their pitch to the minimum size to suit their play. 

I still haven't seen a good team goal from Stoke. The quality of the PL has decreased because of teams like Stoke.


----------



## Zen

Suarez's 3rd goal was amazing.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

without stoke, none of this:









and i loved suarez's 3rd but his 2nd one was world class too


----------



## Oliver-94

W.4.E said:


> without stoke, none of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i loved suarez's 3rd but his 2nd one was world class too


 More like "without Crouch, none of this". Crouch has scored over head kicks with Liverpool and Portsmouth. He also scored a few good goals with Totteham.

They are not a good advert for English football. I watch some bottom teams in Bundesliga and none of them have the style of play similar to Stoke. 

Like I said, work rate above quality and size over technique. That's the criteria if you want to become a footballer for Stoke. It doesn't surprise me that they have the worst pass completion in the PL.


----------



## Kenny

SUAREZ


----------



## Destiny

Immense performance from Suarez.

3rd goal was crazy.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yeah, the racist scored some nice goals today.



Oliver-94 said:


> They are not a good advert for English football. *I watch some bottom teams in Bundesliga and none of them have the style of play similar to Stoke.*


Yeah and look where they are. Bottom. Stoke aren't pretty but they're fairly effective with how they play.


----------



## Samoon

Suarez 3rd goal was brilliant.


----------



## Rush

W.4.E said:


> effective style of play*
> okay stadium*
> 
> and when has loud football fans been a bad thing?


must like watching in a library (gunners fan after all) :terry


Stoke have been very effective. Anyone arguing to the contrary is a moron.


----------



## Rush

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Razor King

Who needs Alonso when you have Denilson?

On yesterday's game, well, Wenger got the substitutions wrong, except that man Chamakh. But he left it too late. It says a lot when Chamakh did better in those 10 minutes than Gervinho in the entire game. I think we can use Chamakh really well if we bring him on during the 60th minute and put crosses into the box. That's also the mark when Rosicky starts tiring out, so we can put van Persie in Rosicky's position and Chamakh ahead of van Persie.

But Wenger is too bad when it comes to substitutions these days. (Y)




Hohenheim of Light said:


> There's just something about the way Arsenal are playing that's getting on my nerves.


Hi.

Gervinho seems to have forgotten to play Football and it says something when Ramsey actually did well in the deep role as compared to Song in the first half and Gervinho for most parts of the game.

With the amount of balls Song lost yesterday, I can understand why we're linked with M'Vila.


----------



## Goku

We're losing the ball a lot in our own half. Ugh.


----------



## Razor King

I fail to understand why Wenger doesn't learn from these errors. These outstanding issues have been prevalent for so long now. The way we play; the way we try to score; the manner in which we lose balls all too often, and our hopelessness in set pieces--surely, we can learn from them.

It's so frustrating, you know.


----------



## karasutpkillr

Well, hello gents. Any Newcastle fans here?

Yeah, I know. We were poor against the Latics.


----------



## Desecrated

Impressive hat-trick by Suarez. But for Liverpool supporters, its a bit late for that type of performance, surely? Also, pretty certain Papiss Cisse and Nikica Jelavic have scored about the same amount of Premier League goals as Suarez, in almost 3-4 timess less gametime.

For Everton, I'd have to say Jelavic is the perfect player for them. Didn't see too much of him when he played for Rangers, he had a very good record, but, Scottish football, not worth the cash, let alone time. They've had seasons and seasons of poor strikers. Its nice to see them hitting some stride with one that got groomed in the SPL. Hopefully gives it a little bit of a better record.

Also have to think, where will Roberto Martinez end up when Wigan finally get relegated? Can't see him leaving until then. Too much of a extremely classy guy to desert a otherwise awful club, with a terrible fanbase and a group of Championship-quality players. If he was going down this season, would of seen him gone to Aston Villa.


----------



## Spiron

I detest Suarez; well, any form of racism in football... but holy shitballs, that Beckham-esque goal was incredible. So too were his two goals previous. 

Yer a bit late, though, buddy. Wee bit too late.


----------



## karasutpkillr

Personally I'm really more upset about Wigan escaping yet another relegation scrap.

They're like cockroaches. They just won't go down despite being there year after year and they are wasting away the talents of James McCarthy, Victor Moses and Ali Al-Habsi. Plus, their jersey and logo are ugly as crap.


----------



## karasutpkillr

Not to mention that they've already wasted away Charles N'Zogbia.


----------



## CGS

Desecrated said:


> Impressive hat-trick by Suarez. But for Liverpool supporters, its a bit late for that type of performance, surely? Also, pretty certain Papiss Cisse and Nikica Jelavic have scored about the same amount of Premier League goals as Suarez, in almost 3-4 timess less gametime.
> 
> For Everton, I'd have to say Jelavic is the perfect player for them. Didn't see too much of him when he played for Rangers, he had a very good record, but, Scottish football, not worth the cash, let alone time. They've had seasons and seasons of poor strikers. Its nice to see them hitting some stride with one that got groomed in the SPL. Hopefully gives it a little bit of a better record.
> 
> Also have to think, where will Roberto Martinez end up when Wigan finally get relegated? Can't see him leaving until then. Too much of a extremely classy guy to desert a otherwise awful club, with a terrible fanbase and a group of Championship-quality players. If he was going down this season, would of seen him gone to Aston Villa.


Yeah very late. Even Rush said where the hell were these performances when it actually mattered. But that's just Liverpool tbh. Thrive when the pressure is off. It was just like the end of last season in March/April we were scoring like 3/4 goals a wee at one point. Maxi got something like 2 or 3 hatricks in a month. 

Pretty sure Cisse has score more if not the same. Jelavic might be around that mark too which is amazing even with Suarez missing around 5 league games. 

Also Wigan are never going down :lol they literally thrive under pressure. You would have never guessed they lossed 8 games in a row back in october.


----------



## Kenny

Villa are probaly safe too with dat epic 0-0 draw last night.


----------



## haribo

We're all ready for the derby. :side:


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

What is the later game today is it Chelsea/QPR or Spurs/Blackburn?


----------



## Green Light

I find it a bit odd how pessimistic Mancini is being about City's chances, saying even if they beat United they won't win the title. Must be going for some reverse psychology because if they do win Monday they should go on to win it with their superior GD


----------



## CGS

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> What is the later game today is it Chelsea/QPR or Spurs/Blackburn?


Spurs/Blackburn is the 4pm kickoff.


----------



## Oliver-94

Rush said:


> must like watching in a library (gunners fan after all) :terry
> 
> 
> Stoke have been very effective. Anyone arguing to the contrary is a moron.


 What does that offer to the PL. There are more negative fans towards Stoke City than positve. Their style of play is this; kick the ball forward and hope it goes out for a thrown in. That's not football. Their manager has no interest in playing football or developing his football at all. He prefers size over technique and work rate over quality. Why? because Gudjohnson was signed yet Delap was keeping him out of the side. Look at the previous managers like Allardice who brought in the likes of Okocha, Campo and Anelka and developed his style of play. Even the newly promoted teams have changed their style of play.

Tony Pulis hasn't offered nothing to the PL. Look at the amount of fouls his team get away with. They have the worst pass completion in the PL, for christ sake.


----------



## Rush

Typical whinging Arsenal fan :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

karasutpkillr said:


> Personally I'm really more upset about Wigan escaping yet another relegation scrap.
> 
> They're like cockroaches. They just won't go down despite being there year after year and they are wasting away the talents of James McCarthy, Victor Moses and Ali Al-Habsi. Plus, their jersey and logo are ugly as crap.


That's one of the reasons I like Wigan a lot. To stay in the Premier League as long as they have is pretty amazing considering their limited resources. Their natural position in the football pyramid would probably be League One, but the way they keep overcoming the odds is a credit to all involved with the club.

Come on Roberto, make it happen:


----------



## reDREDD

I like Stoke, they have their unique style and they stick with it no matter what


----------



## Oliver-94

Rush said:


> Typical whinging Arsenal fan :lmao


 It has nothing to with me being an Arsenal fan. In fact, yesterdays result was actually a point won rather than a point lost. Especially with Newcastle losing.

I personally have never liked Stoke. Their best weapon is a throw


----------



## Rush

It has everything to do with that. You expect everyone to play 'beautiful football' and put together great passing plays etc. Its not the only tactic in football, it is not the only way you can play. They bring something different to the Prem.


----------



## reDREDD

And whats wrong with that? Hell, sometimes I watch Stoke games just to see Crouch and Delap tear it up

Hell, Ive even been trying to play with Stoke in Fifa a few times against my friends who choose Barca. Only downside is the throw ins suck and I cant choose the thrower to be Delap


----------



## CGS

Can bitch and complain about Stoke's playing style but frankly they even managed to win a trophy recently and Arsenal haven't :terry. It may be ugly but it works for them perfectly.


----------



## Kiz

i hate stoke cos we didnt take 3 points off them too.

i love people complaining about stoke. reeks of mad


----------



## Oliver-94

Rush said:


> It has everything to do with that. You expect everyone to play 'beautiful football' and put together great passing plays etc. Its not the only tactic in football, it is not the only way you can play. They bring something different to the Prem.


 Not beautiful football. Bolton don't play beautiful football but they still earn my respect because they actually buy quality players. Stoke just buy players that have good height and good workrate. 

Something different? Again, when did long balls and throw ins become something good to watch in football? They have the lowest pass completion for a reason. 

Why is Ryan Shotton becoming known for taking throw ins? It just shows they are bringing a new negative approach to the PL.

I never expecting to a get a win against Stoke. Why am I not writing negative post towards Wigan (the team that beat us)?


----------



## Kiz

yeah, the quality players aspect is really working for bolton.


----------



## Oliver-94

Watch how Stoke has a huge negative effect on the PL. If a player that has similar qualities to Messi or Silva was born in Stoke, would he have made into the PL? NO. because size matters the most for Stoke Football club.


----------



## Kiz

yes, because a player has never moved as a junior from one club to another.


----------



## CGS

Because people born in stoke only play for stoke :hmm:

Edit 

Kiz beat me to it


----------



## Oliver-94

redeadening said:


> And whats wrong with that? Hell, sometimes I watch Stoke games just to see Crouch and Delap tear it up
> 
> Hell, Ive even been trying to play with Stoke in Fifa a few times against my friends who choose Barca. Only downside is the throw ins suck and I cant choose the thrower to be Delap


 What? So you love long balls, long throw, boring, shocking football? Also it's physical and fiesty. Reminds of the old Wimbledon team. Thug football club. 

If they ever get penalised for shirt pulling and body checking during matches then they would get relegated. They're just a boring mid table club that offers no entertainment to the PL. Yes paly to your strengths but this is the PL, the best league in the world. 

In addition, they have disrespectful fans who booed off Silva for having a cut on his head and also booed of Ramsey. Yesterday, they were chanting insults at Wenger.


----------



## Oliver-94

Chain Gang solider said:


> Because people born in stoke only play for stoke :hmm:
> 
> Edit
> 
> Kiz beat me to it


 My point is that the city is a good city with good income that can actually produce good footballers but they prefer the physical and dirty style of football. 

Read this article that explains my point further: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...h-honours-from-the-school-of-hard-knocks.html


----------



## Vader

Stoke fans are mongs but there's nothing wrong with having tactics like they do. If they tried playing like Barca with the squad they have then they'll be hammered every game.


----------



## Oliver-94

Vader13 said:


> Stoke fans are mongs but there's nothing wrong with having tactics like they do. If they tried playing like Barca with the squad they have then they'll be hammered every game.


 Guess, if it's successful then guess you need to keep playing that way.

Personally, I can never support a football team that plays the way Stoke play. Dirty football, not getting penalised for body checking and shirt pulling, long balls and throw ins, no passing involved (worst pass completion in the PL) and etc. I could not even fathom how their fans enjoy this stuff. Poor mans Wimbledon...


----------



## CGS

Yeah I agree about the chants and such being uncalled for. Doubt anyone would disagree with that. But just like Vader said if they tried to play like Barca they would probably get no where. If playing like that works for them then why switch to a tactic that will do them no good?


----------



## Rush

Oliver-94 said:


> Not beautiful football. Bolton don't play beautiful football but they still earn my respect because they actually buy quality players. Stoke just buy players that have good height and good workrate.
> 
> Something different? Again, when did long balls and throw ins become something good to watch in football? *They have the lowest pass completion for a reason.*
> 
> Why is Ryan Shotton becoming known for taking throw ins? It just shows they are bringing a new negative approach to the PL.
> 
> I never expecting to a get a win against Stoke. Why am I not writing negative post towards Wigan (the team that beat us)?


Who the fuck cares about pass completion? You could have 95% completed passes but if you can't get the ball in th net then you're a shit football club and you're getting relegated. 

Their tactic is very effective. I'm not saying its pretty to watch but they play to their strengths very succesfully and Pulis should be commended. You asked what did they bring to the Premiership and i told you, you muppet. If every team played the same, then what are the clubs who finish last bringing?


----------



## Rush

Oliver-94 said:


> Guess, if it's successful then guess you need to keep playing that way.
> 
> Personally, I can never support a football team that plays the way Stoke play. Dirty football,* not getting penalised for body checking and shirt pulling*, long balls and throw ins, no passing involved (worst pass completion in the PL) and etc. I could not even fathom how their fans enjoy this stuff. Poor mans Wimbledon...


How is that Stoke's fault? 

I'm surprised you're not a Swansea fanboy with your pass completed fetish.


----------



## Edgehead 26

Seb said:


> Last summer, Liverpool needed a couple of midfielders, a couple of wingers, a left back, and a striker.
> 
> This summer, they need a couple of midfielders, a couple of wingers, and a striker. :hmm: Kenny had all the right ideas where his team needed strengthening last summer, the problem being he didn't have a clue what he was doing and decided to go for overpaid and overrated British players, who we all knew would flop and all have flopped.
> 
> Team next season:
> 
> Reina
> 
> Johnson Skrtel Agger Enrique
> 
> Lucas
> 
> Gerrard Banega
> 
> Gaitan Suarez Hazard
> 
> Lucas Barrios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :troll
> 
> 
> 
> More like:
> 
> 
> 
> Reina
> 
> Johnson Skrtel Agger Enrique
> 
> Lucas
> 
> Henderson Bannan
> 
> Downing Gerrard Malouda
> 
> Suarez
> 
> 
> :downing :


They won't sign Malouda for obvious reasons.


----------



## Oliver-94

Rush said:


> Who the fuck cares about pass completion? You could have 95% completed passes but if you can't get the ball in th net then you're a shit football club and you're getting relegated.
> 
> Their tactic is very effective. I'm not saying its pretty to watch but they play to their strengths very succesfully and Pulis should be commended. You asked what did they bring to the Premiership and i told you, you muppet. If every team played the same, then what are the clubs who finish last bringing?


 Oh dear, your name calling.  How very mature

They bring nothing positive to the PL. Not a good advert for the PL. You say it's different but that doesn't make mean it's positive. Who said anything about playing the same way? Norwich and Swansea play different.


----------



## Oliver-94

Rush said:


> How is that Stoke's fault?
> 
> I'm surprised you're not a Swansea fanboy with your pass completed fetish.


 It's their fault for doing that consistently game after game.


----------



## Joel

STURRIDGE


----------



## Oliver-94

By the way, for those saying "they bring something different", I don't see how that helps the PL. Wimbledon were known for having the same style of playing as Stoke and now nobody in the PL misses them. I'm sure nobody will miss Stoke City if they got relegated. We don't need anti-footballing teams that puting off talent coming to the league.

Everyone missed Newcastle when they got relegated...


----------



## God™

On the right foot, too. Wow.


----------



## Edgehead 26

:lmao


----------



## Magsimus

fpalm

Nothing's going right!


----------



## Destiny

Chelsea charge on track.


----------



## Shepard

Oliver-94 said:


> By the way, for those saying "they bring something different", I don't see how that helps the PL. Wimbledon were known for having the same style of playing as Stoke and now nobody in the PL misses them. I'm sure nobody will miss Stoke City if they got relegated. We don't need anti-footballing teams that puting off talent coming to the league.
> 
> *Everyone missed Newcastle when they got relegated...*



I didn't


8*D


----------



## Samoon

Stoke play horrible football but their style works for them. Stop complaining Oliver. If you dont like them, then dont watch them.


----------



## Edgehead 26

Stoke are the team that everyone has a laugh about in the PL.


----------



## CGS

:terry:terry:terry


----------



## Magsimus

Fuck off QPR, just hurry up and get relegated. 

No-one wants you here.


----------



## Green Light

QPR starting this match almost as well as we did yesterday


----------



## Edgehead 26

"Lampard with a chip"

Isn't he always? #FatFrank


----------



## Joel

:torres:


----------



## CGS

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres


----------



## Shepard

:terry :terry :terry


:torres :torres :torres

#CHELSEACHARGE


----------



## Edgehead 26

:lmao


----------



## Destiny

Scoorrreees.

:torres


----------



## steamed hams

Get in there Chelsea. :terry


----------



## Samoon

:torres is back. 

Qpr no offense but you are shit.


----------



## Joel

:torres :torres


----------



## CGS

:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres

Horrible defending


----------



## Lawls

:torres


----------



## DocBlue

Fernando Torres! He scores when he wants!


----------



## Destiny

Scoorresss.

:torres


----------



## Green Light

:lmao :lmao

Unbelievable, QPR must really have been taking notes from our game yesterday :lol Can't wait till we have to play Chelsea on Wednesday


----------



## steamed hams

Ashley Young would have dived for the pen there.


----------



## Edgehead 26

Hahahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## Samoon

:torres :torres :torres


----------



## Edgehead 26

Surprised it took 26 minutes for Terry to slip


----------



## Magsimus

QPR are worse than hopeless. What ya gonna do in the Championship, Joseph?


----------



## Joel

Chelsea fans embarrassing themsevles as usual.


----------



## Edgehead 26

QPR fans are no better singing "Let him die" when Mata was down to be fair.


----------



## DocBlue

What do you mean Joel? How dare Ferdinand get racially abused...


----------



## ABK

How, Joel?


----------



## Joel

Fuck them, man. I don't care what they do as long as they don't hurt anyone from our team.

But how the Chelsea fans act will represent how all of us are seen (that's the way it works, right or wrong) and they're being dicks with this booing of Anton.


----------



## Edgehead 26

This isn't Anton's fault, but the fact this has gone to court is pathetic anyway.


----------



## Oliver-94

Edgehead 26 said:


> This isn't Anton's fault, but the fact this has gone to court is pathetic anyway.


 Why is it pathetic?


----------



## Kiz

it's petty, bitter and pathetic from the chelsea fans.


----------



## DocBlue

I agree but I don't really expect any better. Think it would be the same with other clubs too (in before 'no way, never at my club'). Every club has it's share of morons. It's not right but it's gonna happen unfortunately


----------



## Oliver-94

Mr. Snrub said:


> it's petty, bitter and pathetic from the chelsea fans.


 Agree. "Anton what's the score? Anton Anton what's the score?" - Is there a need to chant this?


----------



## united_07

dortmund chairman has come out and said Kagawa is likely to leave the club, hopefully united go in for him, should be cheap as he is on the last year of his contract


----------



## Samoon

Chelsea fans are pathetic but qpr fans aren´t any better tbh.


----------



## Cliffy

QPR probably have the second worst fan base in london.

They're almost as bad as millwall fans.


----------



## Oliver-94

Man Utd should go for Modric. 

Don't understand why Kawaga wants to leave. CL football next and also he is playing with the German champions that can only get better next year with the signing of Schurrle (spellings).


----------



## danny_boy

Shall we just come to the conclusion that if you support a London club then your a cunt


----------



## united_07

Oliver-94 said:


> Man Utd should go for Modric.
> 
> Don't understand why Kawaga wants to leave. CL football next and also he is playing with the German champions that can only get better next year with the signing of Schurrle (spellings).


not sure about modric, he will be 27 and probably cost £30m+, dont think fergie will make another signing like berbatov


----------



## Kiz

Oliver-94 said:


> Man Utd should go for Modric.
> 
> Don't understand why Kawaga wants to leave. CL football next and also he is playing with the German champions that can only get better next year with the signing of Schurrle (spellings).


you mean reus

would love us to get kagawa. quality player and an ability to tap into the japanese market. gogogogogo


----------



## Oliver-94

united_07 said:


> not sure about modric, he will be 27 and probably cost £30m+, dont think fergie will make another signing like berbatov


 True but it may be a swap deal. 20 million plus Berbatov. Tottenham need a striker as Adebayor and Saha were never long term plans for them. Berbatov is likely to leave as well.


----------



## Cliffy

dimi won't be staying in england.

i see him going back to germany.

wonder if dortmund would be interested considering barrios is leaving.


----------



## Oliver-94

Mr. Snrub said:


> you mean reus
> 
> would love us to get kagawa. quality player and an ability to tap into the japanese market. gogogogogo


 That's the one. My bad.


----------



## D'Angelo

Razor King said:


> Who needs Alonso when you have Denilson?
> 
> On yesterday's game, well, Wenger got the substitutions wrong, except that man Chamakh. But he left it too late. It says a lot when Chamakh did better in those 10 minutes than Gervinho in the entire game. I think we can use Chamakh really well if we bring him on during the 60th minute and put crosses into the box. That's also the mark when Rosicky starts tiring out, so we can put van Persie in Rosicky's position and Chamakh ahead of van Persie.
> 
> But Wenger is too bad when it comes to substitutions these days. (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Gervinho seems to have forgotten to play Football and it says something when Ramsey actually did well in the deep role as compared to Song in the first half and Gervinho for most parts of the game.
> 
> With the amount of balls Song lost yesterday, I can understand why we're linked with M'Vila.


I thought Gervinho was good in the 1st half, he created a lot and missed two clear cut chances. He was probably our most involved player. Couldn't remember him 2nd half, like most of the team that wasn't Rosicky. Agree on Chamakh's appearance, from what little he had he played well, held the ball up and made some intelligent passes. As you say, should have been on 15-20 mins earlier, but Wenger doesn't make subs until the 70' mark :wenger I was surprised with Ramsey, I thought he was going to be abysmal in that deep role but he was pretty good. Song was poor. We need someone like M'Vila that can keep the ball and play Song alongside him in a box-to-box role IMO, but if we get a very good offer we should sell as we have Coq coming through who is a much better passer. Song's 'over the top' ball is now ridiculously predictable too.



Razor King said:


> I fail to understand why Wenger doesn't learn from these errors. These outstanding issues have been prevalent for so long now. The way we play; the way we try to score; the manner in which we lose balls all too often, and our hopelessness in set pieces--surely, we can learn from them.
> 
> It's so frustrating, you know.


I think we've been much better on set-pieces this year. Mainly because we have Szczesny who is an actual competent 'keeper & is one of the best ball claimers in the league. We were a very different team earlier in the season, we were extremely direct with the ball and were successful. It's something we can surely look at when the passing game isn't working, surely. Getting rid of Arsh may have been a bad move as he has the ability to swing a game in our favour with his vision as well. 



Bananas said:


> That's one of the reasons I like Wigan a lot. To stay in the Premier League as long as they have is pretty amazing considering their limited resources. Their natural position in the football pyramid would probably be League One, but the way they keep overcoming the odds is a credit to all involved with the club.
> 
> Come on Roberto, make it happen:


That is fucking amazing.



Joel said:


> Fuck them, man. I don't care what they do as long as they don't hurt anyone from our team.
> 
> But how the Chelsea fans act will represent how all of us are seen (that's the way it works, right or wrong) and they're being dicks with this booing of Anton.


True. I know quite a few Chelsea fans and none are as 'cuntish' as the general fanbase is made out to be. The booing of Ferdinand is on a par with the Ramsey booing yesterday from the Stoke fans.

On the Stoke argument as a whole, I don't have much of a problem with the way they play, but those who give them and Pulis endless praise will be the ones questioning why England don't win the EUROs this summer. If Stoke's game is encouraged by the people here, surely that has an affect on the development of players here. People saying Pulis makes the best of what he has, come off it. He buys players to supplement this style of play. No-one expects every team to play like Barcelona. Wigan don't play like them, City don't play like them & United don't play like them, and I could go on and on. Do those play attractive football? Yes.

A note on MotD, I thought it was hilarious when Hansen remarked on the Yossi penalty incident saying it was the type of decision you get at home. Only thing is, we haven't had a pen at home for over a year :wenger


----------



## Joel

Bosingwa is a better CB than his natural position of RB :downing


----------



## Oliver-94

Is it true Diaby is injured again?


----------



## D'Angelo

Oliver-94 said:


> Man Utd should go for Modric.
> 
> Don't understand why Kawaga wants to leave. CL football next and also he is playing with the German champions that can only get better next year with the signing of Schurrle (spellings).


They've signed Schurrle?! Never heard anything of that. They've signed Marco Reus, if you're mixing up names.

Kagawa finally leaving isn't a surprisde considering he hasn't signed a new contract when it has been clear they are playing in the CL next year and adding Reus, but maybe he decided to leave so BVB tied down Reus, who knows. Personally think he'll go to United but Wenger should be going in for him considering he is comfortable wide and centrally and we've already failed in a bid for Gotze.


----------



## Rush

Schurrle is class.

Torres better go back to being useless at Wembley


----------



## Oliver-94

D'Angelo said:


> They've signed Schurrle?! Never heard anything of that. They've signed Marco Reus, if you're mixing up names.
> 
> Kagawa finally leaving isn't a surprisde considering he hasn't signed a new contract when it has been clear they are playing in the CL next year and adding Reus, but maybe he decided to leave so BVB tied down Reus, who knows. Personally think he'll go to United but Wenger should be going in for him considering he is comfortable wide and centrally and we've already failed in a bid for Gotze.


 Yeah I meant Marco Reus. 

Do we need Kagawa? Arshavin just won the league with Zenit and also there is the Euros for him so he is slowly coming back from form. Not to mention Ryo Miyachi is returning from his loan spell. Oxlade Chamberlain will have a big role next season for us.


----------



## Joel

:torres :torres :torres


----------



## D'Angelo

:torres


----------



## DocBlue

HAT TRICK!!!


----------



## Oliver-94

Is it just me or does Armand Traore look like Amir Khan?


----------



## Kiz

Oliver-94 said:


> Yeah I meant Marco Reus.
> 
> Do we need Kagawa? Arshavin just won the league with Zenit and also there is the Euros for him so he is slowly coming back from form. Not to mention Ryo Miyachi is returning from his loan spell. Oxlade Chamberlain will have a big role next season for us.


a player of kagawa's quality will improve 99% of teams


----------



## steamed hams

Fuck yes Torres, smash up their goal difference :mark:


----------



## Ronsterno1

fucking brilliant torres deserves it.


----------



## Samoon

Hatrick torres, forza torres


----------



## Oliver-94

Mr. Snrub said:


> a player of kagawa's quality will improve 99% of teams


 I know but I don't think we need a AM. It's the same story with Hazard, quality player but we don't need another winger.

I think we need a LB and a reliable second choice RB. Also another striker will help (Podolski).


----------



## Rush

Oliver-94 said:


> Yeah I meant Marco Reus.
> 
> Do we need Kagawa? Arshavin just won the league with Zenit and also there is the Euros for him so he is slowly coming back from form. Not to mention Ryo Miyachi is returning from his loan spell. Oxlade Chamberlain will have a big role next season for us.


Kagawa is absolute class. Any prem side would improve with him.


----------



## DocBlue

Mata has been fantastic. Probably MOTM if not for Torres' 3 goals


----------



## Samoon

Samoon said:


> Torres will score a hatrick against qpr.


I am a boss.


----------



## kingfunkel

Saw Torres scored 3 today. Didn't see the match or the goals. Was he looking near his best again?


----------



## D'Angelo

@Oliver, I think Ryo needs another season on loan. AOC can fill in wide and central next season. IMO we should go in for Kagawa as he is the right age and can still improve under Wenger. Doubt Arshavin will ever be big for us again. Arsene looks as if he is in the market for a top quality AM who can play wide. Deal agreed for Mata & bid failed for Gotze. I'm not quite sure we'll see two £15m players coming in though, if the M'Vila deal does go through. Him, Kagawa & Podolski would be great but unlikely with money costs. Also think we need another versatile forward if we sell both Chamakh and Park. Also rumours surrounding Vertonghen, but 5 players coming in is unlikely unless we offload all the deadwood and already have the £50-£60m that comes with CL football (obviously not that sum comes from CL football, but our current budget with CL money added should come to around 60 or so mil)


----------



## Kiz

he can play midfield, any team that has diaby and ramsay in contention for starting spots needs new mids.

arshavin is shit and rosicky's run of decent form wont last forever


----------



## Edgehead 26

Fernando Torres, he scores when he wants!










Just like Ched Evans


----------



## Magsimus

Scorres is back just in time I see.


----------



## Samoon

That goal vs barcelona gave torres a lot of confidence to score more goals.


----------



## Oliver-94

D'Angelo said:


> @Oliver, I think Ryo needs another season on loan. AOC can fill in wide and central next season. IMO we should go in for Kagawa as he is the right age and can still improve under Wenger. Doubt Arshavin will ever be big for us again. Arsene looks as if he is in the market for a top quality AM who can play wide. Deal agreed for Mata & bid failed for Gotze. I'm not quite sure we'll see two £15m players coming in though, if the M'Vila deal does go through. Him, Kagawa & Podolski would be great but unlikely with money costs. Also think we need another versatile forward if we sell both Chamakh and Park.


 I think we need to sign just one more striker. Campbell returning from his loan spell and Podolski is the new signing. Chamakh looks likely to leave. Park will not leave as we just signed him to get a high fan base in Asia; First we buy an upcoming player (Ryo) then we announce the tour and after that we sign the South Korean captain. 

Personally, I would have Kagawa over Arshavin but I don't think Arshavin will leave. He said he wants to stay and Wenger is a huge fan of him. 

If we buy M'vila, where does that leave Song? I think we need to play at CM because I think he isn't reliable as a DM.


----------



## Joel

Samoon said:


> That goal vs barcelona gave torres a lot of confidence to score more goals.


QPR's shitty defending and finally getting good service also helped.


----------



## Edgehead 26

You know your team sucks when you're 5-0 down and Kalou has only just left the pitch.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2

Today truly is a sad day for football. Borrielo scored for Juventus and for goodness sake Ms Torres scored a hat trick. May god have mercy on my soul.


----------



## Oliver-94

Mr. Snrub said:


> he can play midfield, any team that has diaby and ramsay in contention for starting spots needs new mids.
> 
> arshavin is shit and rosicky's run of decent form wont last forever


 Ramsey is quality. This is his first real season with us after missing 1 and a half year of development due to that broken leg. He was good in the first half of the season but then fatigue got to him. Yesterday, he had a good game. He is under perfoming but he needs time. 

Also we have Wilshire and Arteta back for next season.


----------



## DocBlue

LOL! Malouda scores. Yep QPR are abysmal


----------



## Green Light

:shaq


----------



## Edgehead 26

Good to see Hutchinson come on


----------



## Edgehead 26

ZOMG THE COMEBACK IS ON!


----------



## Edgehead 26

FACT: Cisse has now either scored or been sent off in every game he's played for QPR


----------



## D'Angelo

Mr. Snrub said:


> he can play midfield, any team that has diaby and ramsay in contention for starting spots needs new mids.
> 
> arshavin is shit and rosicky's run of decent form wont last forever


Diaby would be an easy starter for a lot of the teams in the Prem if he could stay fit longer than 20 minutes. Plus he plays deep so he wouldn't have any affect on Kagawa joining. People need to give Ramsey time. His performance level hasn't been high enough but how many players come back into top form when they miss a hell of a lot of developmental time with a broken leg? 



Edgehead 26 said:


> Good to see Hutchinson come on


He has a great story. Delighted for him.


----------



## Oliver-94

D'Angelo said:


> Diaby would be an easy starter for a lot of the teams in the Prem if he could stay fit longer than 20 minutes. Plus he plays deep so he wouldn't have any affect on Kagawa joining. People need to give Ramsey time. His performance level hasn't been high enough but how many players come back into top form when they miss a hell of a lot of developmental time with a broken leg?


 Agree with you about Ramsey. Just posted a comment about him before this post.

Anyway, Come on Steve Kean  defeat the Spuds!


----------



## steamed hams




----------



## Magsimus

No Scotty P. Who will they award Man of the Match to now?

:kean


----------



## CGS

:torres 

Suarez Hat Trick > Torres Hat Trick. Just sayin' :side:

Here's hoping the Latter got all his goals out of the system for the next few weeks. He can go back to being great on the 6th of May


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

An absolutely dire display by QPR. That spirit that saw them beat Arsenal, Chelsea, Spurs and Liverpool during the season was found wanting today.

They will be very fortunate to remain in the EPL IMO. Can see Bolton getting something against the Spuds on Wednesday. And then QPR will be in real trouble.

Oh how I would love to see a Blackburn win this afternoon.


----------



## Kiz

D'Angelo said:


> Diaby would be an easy starter for a lot of the teams in the Prem if he could stay fit longer than 20 minutes. Plus he plays deep so he wouldn't have any affect on Kagawa joining. People need to give Ramsey time. His performance level hasn't been high enough but how many players come back into top form when they miss a hell of a lot of developmental time with a broken leg?
> 
> 
> 
> He has a great story. Delighted for him.


it's not a matter of what he could be in a few years, right now he's not good enough for a starting spot.


----------



## Magsimus

Blackburn substitutes: *Kean*, Martin Olsson, Petrovic, Nzonzi, Rochina, Modeste, Goodwillie

My word. Well he is young and talented :kean


----------



## CGS

QPR's last game is against City? :shaq


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

D'Angelo said:


> Diaby would be an easy starter for a lot of the teams in the Prem if he could stay fit longer than 20 minutes. Plus he plays deep so he wouldn't have any affect on Kagawa joining. People need to give Ramsey time. His performance level hasn't been high enough but how many players come back into top form when they miss a hell of a lot of developmental time with a broken leg?


Agreed. Give the kid some time. Advantage is that he has time on his side and soon enough will recapture the form that made AW sign him in the first place. I am confident of it. 

That being said, I do feel that Kagawa would be a brilliant addition. A midfield playmaker who scores goals.


----------



## Oliver-94

Chain Gang solider said:


> QPR's last game is against City? :shaq


 Yes, at the Etihad.


----------



## CGS

Oliver-94 said:


> Yes, at the Etihad.


:shaq :shaq

Well if Stoke beat them next week then I can't see past them going down along with Wolves. I'm unsure who the 3rd team going down will be. Wouldn't mind it being Villa but I think they have just done enough to finish 17th.


----------



## Razor King

@ Striner I haven't seen much of M'Vila, but if he is as good as they say he is, I wouldn't mind selling Song and going for him. We have Le Coq as a back-up and also Pingpong. Although selling Song wouldn't be on my priority list because he's a good player.

I'd absolutely buy Kagawa. We need a CAM who can also play as a winger ala Silva, Mata, and Gotze, and Kagawa fits the bill.


----------



## Seb

I dislike Stoke because they play shitty, cynical, boring and often just plain old long ball football. I don't think anyone would argue with that either. It works for them though (which is all that matters for them) and they've been overachieving for a few years now, so fair play to them. If they aren't being punished for body checking and over physical fouls, then that's the fault of the officials. Besides, it's not as bad to watch as teams who play ultra defensive and try and have at least 7 or 8 players behind the ball at all times (e.g. Villa, sorry Hams), or Bolton under Allardyce who actually did both.


----------



## steamed hams

> *KEAN HOPES RESEARCH PAYS OFF*
> 
> Blackburn boss Steve Kean claims he has identified a weakness in the Tottenham side that Rovers can exploit on Sunday as they look to conjure up an unlikely escape from relegation.


http://www.sportinglife.com/footbal...ERS&RH=Blackburn--Rovers&PREV_SEASON=&BID=318


----------



## Green Light

That never crossed the line, terrible decision :kean


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

For me Spurs major issue is and has been for years that they don't have a consistent goal scoring striker. Both Defoe and Adebayor can have a great few games grab some goals but then do nothing for the next 3 or 4 games. Darren Bent should have been their centre piece because say whatever you want about him he scores goals consistently and always has


----------



## haribo

D'Angelo said:


> Diaby would be an easy starter for a lot of the teams in the Prem













3 of them maybe. (The bottom three)


----------



## Oliver-94

Seb said:


> I dislike Stoke because they play shitty, cynical, boring and often just plain old long ball football. I don't think anyone would argue with that either. It works for them though (which is all that matters for them) and they've been overachieving for a few years now, so fair play to them. If they aren't being punished for body checking and over physical fouls, then that's the fault of the officials. Besides, it's not as bad to watch as teams who play ultra defensive and try and have at least 7 or 8 players behind the ball at all times (e.g. Villa, sorry Hams), or Bolton under Allardyce who actually did both.


 Well said. (Y)


----------



## steamed hams

haribo said:


> 3 of them maybe. (The bottom three)


:lol

Dat String.


----------



## Renegade™

Stringer gon' string. :jordan2

Wow Blackburn. Awful stuff from them.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Surprised no one has commented on Sandro's puking in the Blackburn penalty area yet

Maybe he has some lasagne before the game?


----------



## Magsimus

Needs a goal. Takes Yakubu off.

Genius :kean

Wow what a goal.


----------



## steamed hams

Yes Kyle! YPOTY award well deserved.


----------



## Rush

WALKER. Better than Kun :troll

epic free kick though


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Looks like Blackburn are doomed.


----------



## Green Light

Ehh not a good week of results, not how I hoped this week would go


----------



## Oliver-94

One sided match. 

Blackburn look doomed. Wigan and Chelsea after this...


----------



## STALKER

Torres! Its nice to see him scoring again.


----------



## Kiz

0 shots on target

no idea how they lost :downing


----------



## Oliver-94

Well played the Spuds. They never allowed Blackburn into the game. Hopefully Wednesday is a great day for us, we need Bolton to do us a favour by beating (or drawing) Spurs. Newcastle and Chelsea, a draw would do but I don't think either teams can pick up maximum points in their remaining games. Newcastle have City and Everton (away) after the Chelski match and Chelski have to play Liverpool (a) and Blackburn (h). I don't expect Chelsea to beat Liverpool at Anfield.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Oliver-94 said:


> Well played the Spuds. They never allowed Blackburn into the game. Hopefully Wednesday is a great day for us, we need Bolton to do us a favour by beating (or drawing) Spurs. Newcastle and Chelsea, a draw would do but I don't think either teams can pick up maximum points in their remaining games. Newcastle have City and Everton (away) after the Chelski match and Chelski have to play Liverpool (a) and Blackburn (h). I don't expect Chelsea to beat Liverpool at Anfield.



Bolton will be battling. I am not convinced the Spuds will get anything from that game. Can see Chelsea finishing strongly potentially even enough to grab 4th in which case their C/L final win or loss will have no bearing on the C/L places for next season.

Can see Chelsea beating Pool at Anfield though. Liverpool have come a cropper plenty of times at Anfield this season and Chelsea seem to have gone into destroy mood recently. Hope im wrong though.


----------



## #dealwithit

I had no idea Walker had that in his locker. Incredible freekick.


----------



## Oliver-94

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Bolton will be battling. I am not convinced the Spuds will get anything from that game. Can see Chelsea finishing strongly potentially even enough to grab 4th in which case their C/L final win or loss will have no bearing on the C/L places for next season.
> 
> Can see Chelsea beating Pool at Anfield though. Liverpool have come a cropper plenty of times at Anfield this season and Chelsea seem to have gone into destroy mood recently. Hope im wrong though.


 Liverpool will play with pride. They are not the sorts to give up and roll over for teams. Plus the pressure will be on Chelsea.


----------



## kingfunkel

I'm starting to get really annoyed at the lack of playing time Giovani Dos Santos is getting. He's too good to be a bench warmer, for my money he's miles better than Lennon and I'd go as far to say better than Bale.


----------



## united_07

kingfunkel said:


> I'm starting to get really annoyed at the lack of playing time Giovani Dos Santos is getting. He's too good to be a bench warmer, for my money he's miles better than Lennon and *I'd go as far to say better than Bale*.


:torres

he is nowhere near bale's level


----------



## kingfunkel

united_07 said:


> :torres
> 
> he is nowhere near bale's level


Those face things do my head in :no:

You're obviously blinded by Bale's 3month of great form, that comes round from time to time. In my eyes Bale is nothing more than a over rated Laurent Robert. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Joel

Confident in finishing fourth. Don't see Spurs getting 3 points at both Bolton and Villa, therefore that will leave the door open. Really think our title winning experience will show here. Newcastle will be tough, but after this weekend, I think we know where the momentum lies now. And although Liverpool has been a sticky fixture for us for two seasons, I feel if we must win there (like in 09/10) then we will do it. Especially with them having nothing to play for now. Blackburn should be down by the final game and even so, look at the fight they put up today...


----------



## Tomkin

Oliver-94 said:


> A point against Stoke Rugby club would be a point gained ONLY if Spurs fail to win tomorrow.
> 
> By the way, Stoke fans are a disgrace. Ramsey getting booed? They are treating Shawcross as the real victim which is absolutely wrong. I hate every thing about that football club. Crap style of play, annoying manager, shit stadium with shitty & loud fans. I hope they fuck off to the Championship (and beyond).


Hahahah. We only booed Ramsey after Arsenal fans booed Shawcross after every touch he had. The abuse you lot have given Shawcross over a unfortunate accident was shocking. And Ramsey behaved like a cock after the incident which makes it hard for me to have any sympathy for the lad. 
Granted we have been shit for most of this season, I've nearly fell asleep at most games apart from when we have played one of the top 6 teams (and Liverpool). The main reason is for Etherington being absolutley dog shit every game he's had and Walters having the ability of a league 1 player and still getting picked every single game!

Arsene Wenger is the biggest cock in football and Arsenal fans sound more like him every passing day.





Just realised I'm missing the game tomorrow as well. So gutted!


----------



## Joel

Juan Mata joint top assister in the Premier League with 13 now. Got many in the FA Cup (in the Spurs match alone) and a few in the Champions League. Throw in 12 goals across all competitions too. Magnificent debut season. Special player. If he is better next season then watch out.


----------



## God™

Looks even better when you see what he's working with this season compared to the other top teams.


----------



## reDREDD

after watching today's display, blackburn deserve relegation

i swear, they were almost literally playing for the 1-0


----------



## D'Angelo

#hodgsonforengland #hodgsonforengland #hodgsonforengland #hodgsonforengland #hodgsonforengland


----------



## united_07

:lmao

tbh i wouldnt mind Hodgson compared to redknapp


----------



## Oliver-94

Hey D'Angelo, who do you think we should play against Norwich?

I reckon we should play Coquelin instead of Song and Oxlade Chamberlain instead of Benayoun. Song is out for the rest of the season due to suspension.

I think 3rd place could be confirmed depending on how results go next week and of course, if we beat Norwich. I don't want it to go to the final game as we have to play WBA away.


----------



## Magsimus

My word.

Are they actually offering him the job?


----------



## D'Angelo

Song has a suspension? Didn't know that. If that is the case I'd play:

Szczesny 

Sagna - Kos - Vermaelen - Gibbs

Coquelin - Ramsey
Rosicky

Gervinho - RvP - AOC​
Coquelin in for obvious reasons. AOC is a better player to play at home, and considering Norwich aren't in great form he should get some joy out of them, and it will give Yossi rest for the WBA game. Fingers crossed Bolton take points off Spurs, Chelsea/Newcastle draw and we win. Surely that would then be enough for 3rd as barring a catastrophe (always a possibility with us) we won't lost to WBA.


----------



## Oliver-94

D'Angelo said:


> Song has a suspension? Didn't know that. If that is the case I'd play:
> 
> Szczesny
> 
> Sagna - Kos - Vermaelen - Gibbs
> 
> Coquelin - Ramsey
> Rosicky
> 
> Gervinho - RvP - AOC​
> Coquelin in for obvious reasons. AOC is a better player to play at home, and considering Norwich aren't in great form he should get some joy out of them, and it will give Yossi rest for the WBA game. Fingers crossed Bolton take points off Spurs, Chelsea/Newcastle draw and we win. Surely that would then be enough for 3rd as barring a catastrophe (always a possibility with us) we won't lost to WBA.


 If there is a winner that Chelsea/Newcastle match then I hope it's Chelsea because atleast if they finish in the top 4 then we could afford to finish 4th place because them winning the UCL will not have a effect on us. 

Song is suspended. Recieved 9 yellow cards. I can't wait for this match, it starts at 12:45 in the UK. Does anyone know if it will be broadcasted on Sky Sports?


----------



## D'Angelo

It's 10 yellows for a 2 game suspension, no?


----------



## Oliver-94

D'Angelo said:


> It's 10 yellows for a 2 game suspension, no?


 I thought that as well but Koscielny has 9 yellows and he missed two games so I'm assuming it's 9...


----------



## CGS

D'Angelo said:


> #hodgsonforengland #hodgsonforengland #hodgsonforengland #hodgsonforengland #hodgsonforengland


----------



## D'Angelo

In all seriousness, I fail to see why he is so hysterically villified by everyone. His LFC record compares pretty favourably with Dalglish's, and he didn't have the luxury of spending over £100m. I'm not saying he is amazing or better than Dalglish, but I find it a little unfair that Liverpool fans often use him as a scapegoat, regardless of how poor Liverpool were under him, even though they haven't been great under Dalglish either.

England's problems still lie with the players for the most part. Generally low on ability and professionalism.


----------



## #dealwithit

Song isn't suspended. There's a certain date when yellow cards get reset, and annoyingly it was the week after Koscielny got his suspension.


----------



## D'Angelo

Yeah, that was pretty annoying. Desperately missed him vs Wigan. Been immense for us this season. He and Arteta haven't had the same quality as RvP but both have definitely matched his level of consistent quality in my opinion.


----------



## CyberWaste

fuck I cant wait to get back to going to premiership games


----------



## Silent Alarm

D'Angelo said:


> #hodgsonforengland #hodgsonforengland #hodgsonforengland #hodgsonforengland #hodgsonforengland












''Fack off.''

I hope Woy gets it.


----------



## D'Angelo

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Re Woy/'arry it'd be hilarious if 'arry didn't get the job. Spurs' season derailed by a job offer he was never going to get! Brilliant.


----------



## reDREDD

Hmmmmmmm

One hand I want Harry exposed as terrible and Spurs to collapse, but on the other, I want England to do well.


----------



## Oliver-94

LOL I don't expect England to be successful under Roy or Harry. He is better with teams considered to be 'underdogs'. 

Harry will probably play the same players that we have seen for the last 10 years. Why? Just look at the amount of over 30 aged players he has brought for Spurs (Saha, Freidal, Nelsen and etc) and also he wants Scholes back. Nothing wrong with Scholes but this is probably an suggestion that he wants other over 30 years old players to play for England as well. Basically, it's reputation over form and quality.


----------



## united_07

Martin Ferguson, fergie's brother and united scout, is sitting next to Patrick Vieira, both presumably watching Hazard in the Lille game tonight


----------



## Seb

united_07 said:


> Martin Ferguson, fergie's brother and united scout, is sitting next to Patrick Vieira, both presumably watching Joe Cole in the Lille game tonight


He could be your Messi :blatter


----------



## CGS

D'Angelo said:


> In all seriousness, I fail to see why he is so hysterically villified by everyone. His LFC record compares pretty favourably with Dalglish's, and he didn't have the luxury of spending over £100m. I'm not saying he is amazing or better than Dalglish, but I find it a little unfair that Liverpool fans often use him as a scapegoat, regardless of how poor Liverpool were under him, even though they haven't been great under Dalglish either.
> 
> England's problems still lie with the players for the most part. Generally low on ability and professionalism.


I main issue with Woy getting it is that I think the Media will break him and essentially force him into playing certain players. He just seems like too much of a Yes man for me personally and that's the last thing England needs. 

On saying that while Arry is less of a Yes Man he may just be too damn stubborn and play the same players over and over again even if the lineup isn't working so it's a hard call

Frankly Arry will probably get the job in the end and England will still be shit.


----------



## united_07

Seb said:


> He could be your Messi :blatter


Hazard could be our Tello :torres


----------



## D'Angelo

Everyone knows Hazard. It's more likely they're scouting everyone in the game. After all both Lille & PSG have quality players United and City would be interested in.


----------



## Oliver-94

Can't see players from PSG leaving. They are cash rich and are attracting big players.


----------



## Zen

TORRES YOU FUCKING BEAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

Yeah if City are interested we can forget about him.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

D'Angelo said:


> In all seriousness, I fail to see why he is so hysterically villified by everyone. His LFC record compares pretty favourably with Dalglish's, and he didn't have the luxury of spending over £100m. I'm not saying he is amazing or better than Dalglish, but I find it a little unfair that Liverpool fans often use him as a scapegoat, regardless of how poor Liverpool were under him, even though they haven't been great under Dalglish either.
> 
> England's problems still lie with the players for the most part. Generally low on ability and professionalism.


Boy are you in for a shock. I can understand the Hodgson vs Dalglish argument up to a point (both have done shit in the league) but it's bollocks really. Firstly we haven't been anywhere near the relegation zone this season and secondly we're in our 2nd Cup Final next week so really Hodgson doesn't come anywhere close to Dlalgish when you weigh it up. The most important part is the style of football though. We actually play football now. Our finishing is shambolic but we create plenty of chances and pass it round well and we're good to watch. Hodgson's style of football could induce coma's. Voluntarily. England's Euros tactics will consist of John Terry twatting the ball up to Wayne Rooney. You might as well just turn the midfield into an extra defence because they won't be doing any passing or attacking. How he is anywhere near the England job is amazing. I don't like 'Arry but I could at least understand him as a candidate. Woy? Fucking hell.

I agree with your last point. English footballers are nothing without the foreigners around them at their club teams. Gerrard, Rooney, Cole and one or two others aside they're mostly average or poor. However, a good manager can get the best out of his team in a cup competition. Look at Chelsea this year or us in '05 or even Greece in the '04 Euros. Woy will not be pulling off any upsets this summer (he will be upsetting a lot of people though).

I don't give two fucks about England generally but I will be looking forward to them going out in the group stages this year.


----------



## #dealwithit

Woy a yes man? You obviously know very little about his career. He's an incredibly stubborn manager.

My big worry about Woy is that he hates the media, the tabloid media in particular. And so much about being England manager is dealing with the media. I also think Roy is a better man manager of more modest types of players. I'm not sure how well he'll be able to deal with the egos of the England team either.


----------



## Oliver-94

I don't buy into this "foreigners" argument because recent Brazilian squads have contained players from every major league and those players usually play with foreigners. There are other factors like grass root levels where talent isn't been produced properly or the amount of games in a season. Other leagues have the winter break which helps players to rest for 3/4 weeks. England has a heavy schedule that has no winter break and a lot of mid week action.


----------



## united_07

The Arseache Kid said:


> Boy are you in for a shock. I can understand the Hodgson vs Dalglish argument up to a point (both have done shit in the league) but it's bollocks really. Firstly we haven't been anywhere near the relegation zone this season and secondly we're in our 2nd Cup Final next week so really Hodgson doesn't come anywhere close to Dlalgish when you weigh it up. The most important part is the style of football though. We actually play football now. Our finishing is shambolic but we create plenty of chances and pass it round well and we're good to watch. Hodgson's style of football could induce coma's. Voluntarily. England's Euros tactics will consist of John Terry twatting the ball up to Wayne Rooney. You might as well just turn the midfield into an extra defence because they won't be doing any passing or attacking. How he is anywhere near the England job is amazing. I don't like 'Arry but I could at least understand him as a candidate. Woy? Fucking hell.
> 
> I agree with your last point. English footballers are nothing without the foreigners around them at their club teams. Gerrard, Rooney, Cole and one or two others aside they're mostly average or poor. However, a good manager can get the best out of his team in a cup competition. Look at Chelsea this year or us in '05 or even Greece in the '04 Euros. Woy will not be pulling off any upsets this summer (he will be upsetting a lot of people though).
> 
> I don't give two fucks about England generally but I will be looking forward to them going out in the group stages this year.


have you watched any roy hodgson clubs apart from liverpool to make that judgment? He had a very difficult job there, the players were not behind him, hope he returns the favour by showing gerrard the same support he gave him :


----------



## Scott Button

Roy Hodgson is a great coach. He did wonders at Fulham, Now at West Brom, Had a stint at Inter, Which at the time was regarded as a success, England managers need to know football cultures from all over Europe, Roy knows many countrys ways of football.

He is a great choice.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

united_07 said:


> have you watched any roy hodgson clubs apart from liverpool to make that judgment? He had a very difficult job there, the players were not behind him, hope he returns the favour by showing gerrard the same support he gave him :


Well as I'm not a big follower of Scandanavian football I've only seen him manage English teams. That's more than enough. He was up against it a bit due to the owners and that but he had some very good players there that only two seasons before had finished 2nd in the league. You say Gerrard showed him no support but it was widely reported that Carragher and Gerrard lobbied for his hiring (which is worrying). I think most of the non-English players realised he was dog shit the minute he got there though.

The man is also a bit of a tit. Here are some of his classics;

I preferred to put my weight behind David Ngog and Ryan Babel, who’s never really been given a proper chance at centre-forward at the club. I’m hoping that between now and Christmas we’ll have ample quality to see us through that period.
*On not buying another striker*

A club like Liverpool shouldn’t have to rely on non-specialists like Dirk Kuyt or Ryan Babel ‘doing a job’ up front when they are primarily wide players.
*Hodgson changes his mind a month later.*

They’ll be a formidable challenge – there’s no question about that.
*On Carling Cup opponents, struggling league Two side Northampton*

I thought we did quite well when (Northampton) they took the lead in the extra time and we threw caution to the wind it gave us the equaliser.
*Hodgson uses the words ‘throw caution to the wind’ about playing a League Two side. At Anfield.*

That was as good as we have played all season….. To get a result here – against Everton – would have been Utopia.
*After the loss to Everton*

I know Sir Alex (Ferguson) is not really a Liverpool man so I’m a bit concerned about my excellent relationship with him.
I sincerely hope he forgives me for moving north and hopefully we can have a glass of wine together, maybe in secret.
*Hodgson endears himself to Liverpool fans everywhere*

I prefer to talk about the game and talk about issues that interest me. Mr Ferguson is entitled to any opinion he wants to have but I’m not going to come here and say I agree or disagree.
*Hodgson refuses to defend Fernando Torres against accusations of cheating*

I understand (Frank) Rijkaard has just been sacked from Galatasaray – he must be a great manager to have been sacked by Galatasaray.
*‘Nice guy’ Roy on the Champions League and La Liga winning manager*

You would have to ask (Glen Johnson) ‘do you think you’re playing at top form and are you playing like the best right-back in the country for your club?’ If he says yes, obviously we will have to agree to differ and if he says no, then you’d have to ask the question ‘why not?
*Showing his man-management skills*

The protest does not help but it is something I have had to live with since I came to the club.
*Criticising the fans’ protest against the club’s former owners*

I was disappointed – and I’ve told him this – that he – Dalglish – applied for the job in the summer because I don’t think that was ever really going to happen for him.
*Putting Liverpool legend Dalglish in his place, a man who has won more trophies than Hodgson has Premier League away games in his entire time in England*

I’ve been involved in some big derbies in my career and you know how much they mean to the fans…. I didn’t like losing in those games, which I did quite often. I did poorly so it would be nice to change that.
*Hodgson shows he’s the man for the big occasion before losing 3-2 to Manchester United.*

He’s a quality player and we will be working hard on our tactics to make sure he doesn’t dominate the game.
*On Fulham’s Danny Murphy, who was sent packing by Liverpool six years ago.*

I think it would be a sad day for football and for Liverpool if someone who had been brought in with the pomp and circumstance, and the money it took them to release me from my previous contract, and being feted as one of England’s best managers – if after eight games people are deciding this guy has got to go
*Showing his modest side.*

Are you from Denmark? (No, Norway replied the journalist) Ah, two countries I never want to work in again.
*Insulting a Norweigian journalist and a large part of Liverpool’s fan base.*

We have got a lot more expensive failures on our list than good players that we have brought in for next to nothing.
*Having a dig at Champions League winning former Reds boss Rafa Benitez and his transfer record*

What do you mean do my methods translate? They have translated from Halmstad to Malmo to Orebo to Neuchatel Xamax to the Swiss national team. So I find the question insulting. To suggest that, because I have moved from one club to another, that the methods which have stood me in good stead for 35 years and made me one of the most respected coaches in Europe don’t suddenly work, is very hard to believe.
*Reeling off some of the massive clubs he’s managed. Not so much a who’s who of European football as a who are they?*

Today was a famous victory
*After a 1-0 triumph over Bolton at the Reebok.*


----------



## Scott Button

I see very little wrong in most of them Quotes.... Liverpool fans are just inlove with Kenny and dont realise hes a failure, And try to belittle Roy to make them feel better about the Queen fucking up!


----------



## united_07

United and City would have been impressed with Hazard tonight, got MOTM, scored the equaliser and pulled out a rabona cross to assist the second goal, would love to see him at united, but with city getting involved cant see it happening


----------



## reDREDD

indeed. united need more wingers and city need more attackers

its not like we're playing our only winger is the abomination called malouda, forcing us to play fricking kalou, torres, sturridge and ramires out on the wing

sure, you guys take all the fucking wingers, its NOT LIKE WE NEED THEM


----------



## Oliver-94

Personally I think Roy is a better manager than Kenny. Roy did wonders at Fulham by leading them to survival and two seasons later, he led them to the Europa League final. He also is doing a great job at WBA, they're currently 10th in the league.

I don't rate Kenny as a manager. He just inherited a good Liverpool team in the 80s and won them the league and he splashed the clash with Blackburn and won the league with them. When he is given a challenge, he fails. E.g. failed with Celtic, failed with Newcastle (Got sacked and this was a pretty good Newcastle side) and now is failing with Liverpool (in terms of league and expectations). His target was to reach the top 4 and over £100 million was spend. Yet his team currently sits outside the top 7. His signings have either been bad or over priced (Carroll, Downing and Henderson). I still don't know why he brought Charlie Adam at the club. He isn't top 4 material.


----------



## united_07

Hazard was asked after the match whether he would still be playing in france next year and he replied



> "I want to play in England and that's what I've decided to."


so looks like its city then


----------



## reDREDD

fuck city, he'll be going to the champions league, FA cup AND 4th place team, Chelsea FC, as managed by Roberto DiAwesome


----------



## Joel

The Arseache Kid said:


> Roy Quotes


You could do the same for Dalglish. Just during the Suarez fiasco as well.


----------



## Oliver-94

redeadening said:


> fuck city, he'll be going to the champions league, FA cup AND 4th place team, Chelsea FC, as managed by Roberto DiAwesome


 They already got Marko Marin so that rules out Hazard IMO. 

By the way, Marin was brought for under 10 million. That's a great deal!


----------



## Scott Button

Oliver-94 said:


> They already got Marko Marin so that rules out Hazard IMO.
> 
> By the way, Marin was brought for under 10 million. That's a great deal!


You a Football Manager player?



On un related news. Hazard will go to City as Utd will get that boy from Dortumand imo.


----------



## Oliver-94

Scott Button said:


> You a Football Manager player?


 No, I'm not.


----------



## Irish Jet

Agree with Scott, we wont be able to compete with City when they come in for Hazard, they'll throw everything at him.

I actually Kagawa is as good, if not better right now, although Hazard is the bigger talent.


----------



## reDREDD

Oliver-94 said:


> They already got Marko Marin so that rules out Hazard IMO.
> 
> By the way, Marin was brought for under 10 million. That's a great deal!


Marin is a squad player

hazard is a beast


----------



## CGS

Bananas said:


> Woy a yes man? You obviously know very little about his career. He's an incredibly stubborn manager.
> 
> My big worry about Woy is that he hates the media, the tabloid media in particular. And so much about being England manager is dealing with the media. I also think Roy is a better man manager of more modest types of players. I'm not sure how well he'll be able to deal with the egos of the England team either.


Assuming the top line was about me? If it was then what I mean about him being a Yes Man is more to do with the fact that I think if he got the England job most of his decisions will be based on Media influence. Even if he doesn't like them I think it will be a bit too much for him to just ignore. Plus like you said the England team is full of Egos I can't see Woy taking control off them personally. 

Woy is a good manager like you said with Modest time players. At a job like England I just see him being ate up and spat out by the entire country.

Edit

And just so you know this is nothing to do with his time at Liverpool. Still think he is a good manager but he usually talks abot how hard it had it down here with no one getting behind him and such. If he thought that's bad then good luck at the entire country getting on his back if things go wrong.


----------



## Oliver-94

I personally don't like Hazard's attitude. I think he is disrespecting his club by flirting with different clubs about his potential transfer. He even made a video (Nike) saying which club he would love to join. 

He should just be quiet and concentrate on his current club. Reminds me of Cesc last year.


----------



## united_07

redeadening said:


> indeed. united need more wingers and city need more attackers
> 
> its not like we're playing our only winger is the abomination called malouda, forcing us to play fricking kalou, torres, sturridge and ramires out on the wing
> 
> sure, you guys take all the fucking wingers, its NOT LIKE WE NEED THEM



havent you heard fergie employing a new formation next season as we do have the best defender in Britain

--------------de gea----------------

--------------EVANS----------------
-------------------------------------
-------------------------------------

valencia-----------------------young

nani--------------------------- hazard

bebe ---------------------------- park

welbeck--------------------------Gaitan

----------------rooney-------------------


----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> havent you heard fergie employing a new formation next season as we do have the best defender in Britain
> 
> --------------de gea----------------
> 
> --------------EVANS----------------
> -------------------------------------
> -------------------------------------
> 
> valencia-----------------------young
> 
> nani--------------------------- hazard
> 
> bebe ---------------------------- park
> 
> welbeck--------------------------Gaitan
> 
> ----------------rooney-------------------


No space for


----------



## Scott Button

Oliver-94 said:


> No, I'm not.



Oh its just think Marin is a beast, he is nothing more then the German Stewart Downing, Talented player but inconsistent as fuck, He has only made something like 3 assists this year and played 17 games. Not exactly a world beater, Will be back up at Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD

hmmmm........ with anyone else that might look stupid, but seeing as you have BEBE leading the attack and the best defender in england™ in the back, Johnny 'Big time' Evans, i think this just might work


----------



## Scott Button

Evans is a tank!!!


----------



## D'Angelo

Good day for the EPL in that two of the brightest young players want to come to England to play.

Looking very likely Hazard will go to City and Kagawa to United. Shame because we could never afford Hazard, and I'm confident he would join us, just to further his career under Wenger & get a team built around him for a few years until the inevitable move to Madrid. I hope he doesn't end up benched all the time and his talent wasted, but that will probably happen.


----------



## reDREDD

i dont see why United need Kagawa. Now a central midfielder be great for them

You know whod be great for them? Jack Wilshere. Reminds me of a young Roy Keane


----------



## Oliver-94

D'Angelo said:


> Good day for the EPL in that two of the brightest young players want to come to England to play.
> 
> Looking very likely Hazard will go to City and Kagawa to United. Shame because we could never afford Hazard, and I'm confident he would join us, just to further his career under Wenger & get a team built around him for a few years until the inevitable move to Madrid. I hope he doesn't end up benched all the time and his talent wasted, but that will probably happen.


 We don't need Hazard. Too many wingers at the club and plus, I think he will probably let us down in the same way Nasri did.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

Joel said:


> You could do the same for Dalglish. Just during the Suarez fiasco as well.


Dalglish would never accept one of his players getting called a cheat by Ferguson.


----------



## Scott Button

redeadening said:


> i dont see why United need Kagawa. Now a central midfielder be great for them
> 
> You know whod be great for them? Jack Wilshere. Reminds me of a young Roy Keane


It what way, I could think of two players with more different styles


----------



## Irish Jet

Oliver-94 said:


> We don't need Hazard. Too many wingers at the club and plus, I think he will probably let us down in the same way Nasri did.


You don't want Hazard because you have Walcott?


----------



## Oliver-94

Irish Jet said:


> You don't want Hazard because you have Walcott?


 Realistically speaking, can you really see Wenger selling Walcott and buying Hazard?

Next season we could have Arshavin, Walcott, Gervinho, Ryo, Oxlade Chamberlain, Benayoun (if he signs), Rosicky (has played at the wings, this season). We seriously don't need more wingers.

P.s. what's wrong with Walcott? His finishing and crosses have improved this season and he is still 22 years old. His inconsistency is a problem but that will improve as well. 

How many games has he changed for us for the past years?


----------



## reDREDD

hazard is french

if only he was 8 years younger and 40 million pounds cheaper, then wenger would be all over him


----------



## Oliver-94

redeadening said:


> hazard is french
> 
> if only he was 8 years younger and 40 million pounds cheaper, then wenger would be all over him


 Hazard isn't French. He is from Belgium. 

Another thing about Walcott, he is our second top goal scorer and look at the amount of assists he has provided for RVP and others...


----------



## united_07

redeadening said:


> hazard is french
> 
> if only he was 8 years younger and 40 million pounds cheaper, then wenger would be all over him













bit of an obscure reference


----------



## Joel

Yeah, he'll be at City next season. Can't blame him either. There's room for him, he'll get paid shitloads and challenge for everything.

I'm hoping Lavezzi impressed us enough in the CL for us to go for him. Only thing is, with Marin and De Bruyne on their way this summer, is there any room for a left winger? Maybe we need to concentrate on the right side. But right wingers are hard to find right now.

Anyway, was playing around with the squad and thought of something like this next season:

GK: Cech, Turnbull, Hilario
RB: Ivanovic, Chalobah
CB: Terry, Luiz, Cahill, Bruma
LB: Cole, Bertrand
DM: Romeu, Mikel
CM: Ramires, Lampard, McEachran
RW: Sturridge, Kakuta
LW: Marin, De Bruyne
AM: Mata, Piazon
ST: Torres, Lukaku

Sell/Release: Drogba, Kalou, Malouda, Bosingwa, Ferreira, Meireles, Essien, Benayoun 

A very young squad and tbh, it does look rather weak. But I wouldn't mind trying it out, to try to bring through some players. We've bought many young guys and just have done nothing with them.

I only see this as a possibility if we don't win the Champions League and finish outside of the top 4 though.


----------



## Scott Button

I would rather have Hazard then any of Arsenals Midfielders!


----------



## reDREDD

oh yeah, now thats a squad that can take it to city

we'll be like liverpool 2.0


----------



## Scott Button

Chelsea will sign more players this year, Expect to see a Striker, A defender, and a couple more midfielders to come in


----------



## reDREDD

we dont need a striker, we have like 5

What we need is a right back, midfielder, and winger


----------



## Scott Button

With Drogba leaving and Kalou likely to follow?


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> Yeah, he'll be at City next season. Can't blame him either. There's room for him, he'll get paid shitloads and challenge for everything.
> 
> I'm hoping Lavezzi impressed us enough in the CL for us to go for him. Only thing is, with Marin and De Bruyne on their way this summer, is there any room for a left winger? Maybe we need to concentrate on the right side. But right wingers are hard to find right now.
> 
> Anyway, was playing around with the squad and thought of something like this next season:
> 
> GK: Cech, Turnbull, Hilario
> RB: Ivanovic, Chalobah
> CB: Terry, Luiz, Cahill, Bruma
> LB: Cole, Bertrand
> DM: Romeu, Mikel
> CM: Ramires, Lampard, McEachran
> RW: Sturridge, Kakuta
> LW: Marin, De Bruyne
> AM: Mata, Piazon
> ST: Torres, Lukaku
> 
> Sell/Release: *Drogba*, Kalou, Malouda, Bosingwa, Ferreira, Meireles, Essien, Benayoun
> 
> A very young squad and tbh, it does look rather weak. But I wouldn't mind trying it out, to try to bring through some players. We've bought many young guys and just have done nothing with them.
> 
> I only see this as a possibility if we don't win the Champions League and finish outside of the top 4 though.


:hesk1

Honestly I'd keep Drogba on for at least 1 more seaon and keep him in the Anelka roll. He doesn't need to be a full time starter but when crunch time hits he's still someone who you would want. The rest can go though very little use for them. 

Also no Courtious?


----------



## reDREDD

Courtois needs more time. No use returning him while Cech is beasting it. DeBruyne and Lukaku will also be on loan

Kalou will never leave. Ever. Hes like ric flair. but mediocre.

and as for drogba, Abra loves him so much he will probably give him the contract extension


----------



## Jordo

Super Suarez


----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> we dont need a striker, we have like 5
> 
> What we need is a right back, midfielder, and winger


Depends. If we want to compete for the title, then we most definitely need a striker. Look at the goals from Aguero and Rooney and now look at the goals from any of our strikers.



Chain Gang solider said:


> :hesk1
> 
> Honestly I'd keep Drogba on for at least 1 more seaon and keep him in the Anelka roll. He doesn't need to be a full time starter but when crunch time hits he's still someone who you would want. The rest can go though very little use for them.
> 
> Also no Courtious?


Nah, need to move on now. No matter what he has shown this year, next year is the perfect time to try and build a new era. He should go to Marseille for one more season, hopefully win the ACoN and then hang up his boots.

Courtois should spend another season on loan. Cech has found his game since RDM came back.



redeadening said:


> Courtois needs more time. No use returning him while Cech is beasting it. DeBruyne and Lukaku will also be on loan
> 
> Kalou will never leave. Ever. Hes like ric flair. but mediocre.
> 
> and as for drogba, Abra loves him so much he will probably give him the contract extension


What's the point in buying De Bruyne and loaning him? All it does is waste a year on his contract. It's not like we bought the likes of him and Lukaku for a £2m each. Lukaku - £18m, De Bruyne - £7m. Let the guys develop here. If you're throwing that money at them, they must have something.

Kalou will be gone. Out of contract and doesn't want to re-sign.

Drogba may leave because he won't be offered the 2 year deal.


----------



## reDREDD

So let me get this straight, you went us to buy a striker, and keep lukaku here

seriously. like lukaku can get a game as it is!


----------



## Irish Jet

I saw Lukaku against United's reserves the other day and I was very unimpressed tbh. He looked quite far away from first team contention.


----------



## reDREDD

Lukaku should be lent out to a physical side that would train him in the art of drogba


----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> So let me get this straight, you went us to buy a striker, and keep lukaku here
> 
> seriously. like lukaku can get a game as it is!


He can't play now, because it's the business end now and he has barely played all season, so he had no time to adapt. But every squad needs around 3 strikers. So I don't see the hard in buying one and having Torres and him at the club too. I doubt Torres is going to amount for anything next season anyway.



Irish Jet said:


> I saw Lukaku against United's reserves the other day and I was very unimpressed tbh. He looked quite far away from first team contention.


Yeah, he did look poo. But I understand why.


----------



## Henry Hill

Joel said:


> Juan Mata joint top assister in the Premier League with 13 now. Got many in the FA Cup (in the Spurs match alone) and a few in the Champions League. Throw in 12 goals across all competitions too. Magnificent debut season. Special player. If he is better next season then watch out.


Awesome player, some of his passes are on another level. Been a great addition to the league and I expect him to improve next year too.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Only 18 hours now until the Manchester derby and I'm very nervous. I can see advantages for both teams but I'm drinking, so I can't be bothered going too in-depth. However, I'm hoping United come out fighting and wanting revenge for the 6-1 loss at Old Trafford.

I wouldn't mind seeing us going with a 4-3-3 or a 4-5-1 formation. The team I'd like to see would be either:

De Gea
Smalling Evans Ferdinand Evra
Valencia Scholes Carrick Giggs Nani
Rooney​
or...

De Gea
Smalling Evans Ferdinand Evra
Scholes Carrick Giggs
Valencia Rooney Nani​
*Subs:* Anders (if he's fit), Rafael, Jones, Cleverley, Young, Welbeck & Hernandez

I'd actually prefer to see Evra dropped as he's been a liability in defence and our poorest defender for ages. I'd like to see Rafael maybe moved to left back as Fabio isn't being given many chances in defence and since returning at the end of December, Rafael has been in brilliant form. However, Fergie will stick with Evra for experience. I don't mind either formation, I just hope the United squad are up for it and are solid defensively after the poor performance against Everton last week. I would love for us to sneak a win but I can see it ending in either a City win (their home record is tremendous) or United just maintaining a draw. 

I wouldn't mind a draw.


----------



## Kiz

Oliver-94 said:


> LOL I don't expect England to be successful under Roy or Harry. *He is better with teams considered to be 'underdogs'.*
> 
> Harry will probably play the same players that we have seen for the last 10 years. Why? Just look at the amount of over 30 aged players he has brought for Spurs (Saha, Freidal, Nelsen and etc) and also he wants Scholes back. Nothing wrong with Scholes but this is probably an suggestion that he wants other over 30 years old players to play for England as well. Basically, it's reputation over form and quality.


so he'd be perfect for england :torres


----------



## Irish Jet

I don't want Giggs to play, I rather see Cleverley to be honest. Giggs has just been really, really poor this season. I wouldn't hate seeing Smalling there though, I love Rafa but he was very poor defensively against Everton, and Ferguson's bound to drop him after that result. Nani HAS to play, he always gives Micah Richards problems. In the FA Cup he was a non factor going forward for City (After being MOTM at OT), then when Scholes replaced him he came into again plus Nani tends to own Hart when he gets in one on one with him. 

De Gea

Smalling Evans Ferdinand Evra

Valencia Carrick Scholes Nani

Welbeck Rooney​
I'd contemplate 3 in the middle, but Rooney/Welbeck looked SO good last week. To me we have to attack them, play for a draw and we'll lose. Our strengh this season has been our attacking and I think Nani and Valencia can have a lot of success against City's FB's.

I'm nervous but I'm also fired up. I do think we're going to win, with very little reason as to why, I just think we'll do it.


----------



## Green Light

I expect City to bottle it, United to win.


----------



## Kiz

if this game gets ruined by a bullshit decision i'll be furious. bullshit red cards, offside penalties, diving, it'll ruin everything.


----------



## Rush

D'Angelo said:


> In all seriousness, I fail to see why he is so hysterically villified by everyone. His LFC record compares pretty favourably with Dalglish's, and he didn't have the luxury of spending over £100m. I'm not saying he is amazing or better than Dalglish, but I find it a little unfair that Liverpool fans often use him as a scapegoat, regardless of how poor Liverpool were under him, even though they haven't been great under Dalglish either.
> 
> England's problems still lie with the players for the most part. Generally low on ability and professionalism.


I didn't like Roy's spell at Liverpool. Just didn't feel like he and the team ever fit. I'm not denying the man is a decent manager though, or am i saying Dalglish is a world beater but he connects with the team and fans far more than Roy ever could.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Mr. Snrub said:


> if this game gets ruined by a bullshit decision i'll be furious. bullshit red cards, offside penalties,* diving*, it'll ruin everything.












''You called?''

Seriously, if Giggs, Park or Jones start this match then congrats City because you'll have won the league. It's bad enough that'll you have a man advantage since Evra will start.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Yeah, I really hope Park and Evra don't start. I agree with Irish Jet also, I wouldn't want to see Giggs start as he's been so bad this season but he has the experience and he did actually play well when we played City in the FA Cup, so I just picked him as I felt he might do well and also, Fergie will most likely pick him.

Rafael made some mistakes in the Everton game but I feel Evans, Ferdinand and Evra were much worse, especially Evra and that is why I hope Evra is dropped and Rafael replaces him. That will never happen though.

I wish I had your confidence Irish Jet. I would have been more confident if we obtained the 3 points against Everton as we wouldn't have had that nervous feeling before the Manchester derby. However, after the terrible defending highlighted in that game, I'm a bit nervous, especially with City's attacking style/players.


----------



## Kiz

imo we'll line up:

hart
micah vinny lescott clichy
de jong yaya
nasri tevez silva
aguero

de jong to hopefully wear scholes like a second skin. unless andres barry decides to appear again.


----------



## Zen

ADM should should have started managing chelsea at the start of the season probably would be top 3  its incredible how the team has improve since he took the command


----------



## Razor King

Oliver-94 said:


> Hazard isn't French. He is from Belgium.
> 
> Another thing about Walcott, he is our second top goal scorer and look at the amount of assists he has provided for RVP and others...


Most of Walcott's goals come after we're 2-0 up. The most important goal was the one he scored against Chelsea, and that had it's own factors too. He could be an incredible impact sub for us and that's what he will do best if we use him properly.




Joel said:


> Yeah, he'll be at City next season. Can't blame him either. There's room for him, he'll get paid shitloads and challenge for everything.
> 
> I'm hoping Lavezzi impressed us enough in the CL for us to go for him. Only thing is, with Marin and De Bruyne on their way this summer, is there any room for a left winger? Maybe we need to concentrate on the right side. But right wingers are hard to find right now.
> 
> Anyway, was playing around with the squad and thought of something like this next season:
> 
> GK: Cech, Turnbull, Hilario
> RB: Ivanovic, Chalobah
> CB: Terry, Luiz, Cahill, Bruma
> LB: Cole, Bertrand
> DM: Romeu, Mikel
> CM: Ramires, Lampard, McEachran
> RW: Sturridge, Kakuta
> LW: Marin, De Bruyne
> AM: Mata, Piazon
> ST: Torres, Lukaku
> 
> Sell/Release: Drogba, Kalou, Malouda, Bosingwa, Ferreira, Meireles, Essien, Benayoun
> 
> A very young squad and tbh, it does look rather weak. But I wouldn't mind trying it out, to try to bring through some players. We've bought many young guys and just have done nothing with them.
> 
> I only see this as a possibility if we don't win the Champions League and finish outside of the top 4 though.


It's good though, especially if you win the CL. You lot will have the liberty to take your foot off the gas and go into a rebuilding process for a season or two. The likelihood of a trophy will always be present with Chelsea, unlike Arsenal, so it's only going to get better from now.

I believe the top-4 next season will be more simpler than it has been this season. I really don't have faith in Spurs posing a huge challenge because they are at risk of losing Bale, Modric, and possibly van der Vaart. Newcastle is the other candidate but even they could lose out on some key players. I do hope both stay up in the competition though because it makes the race for top-4 equally exciting and as it stands--more than the race for the winner and the relegation battles.

This is the right time to sell Drogba though. And, Chelsea have a ready-made striker already in Sturridge. You would have three strikers and Sturridge is a really good striker but an awful team player, it seems.


----------



## Green Light

Looks like Woy is gonna get the England job

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17888928


----------



## Goku

So serious question, do Arsenal have any ACTUAL wingers? I guess Gervinho?


----------



## reDREDD

does any team asides from united have actual wingers?

why do i feel theyre damn near impossible to find?


----------



## Samoon

redeadening said:


> does any team asides from united have actual wingers?
> 
> why do i feel theyre damn near impossible to find?


Chelsea has one, malouda.


----------



## Razor King

Hohenheim of Light said:


> So serious question, do Arsenal have any ACTUAL wingers? I guess Gervinho?


Presently, it's only Gervinho because Chamberlain looks like a player who enjoys playing as an attacking midfielder. Overall, Miyaichi is another natural winger we have.

This is the reason why Wenger is interested in a player who can play as a CAM and as well as a winger. Kagawa :mark:


----------



## Kiz

redeadening said:


> does any team asides from united have actual wingers?
> 
> why do i feel theyre damn near impossible to find?


we have adam johnson


----------



## reDREDD

i refuse to ever acknowledge malouda is alive ever gone

and as for adam johnson, hows that working out for ya?


----------



## Goku

I want actual wingers not CAMs made to play wide BECAUSE.


----------



## Kiz

fine, we're challenging for the title


----------



## Goku

All because of Adam Johnson.


----------



## Green Light




----------



## Samoon

redeadening said:


> i refuse to ever acknowledge malouda is alive ever gone
> 
> and as for adam johnson, hows that working out for ya?


He is still an actual winger.


----------



## Kiz

Hohenheim of Light said:


> All because of Adam Johnson.


i bet adam johnson thinks that


----------



## Rush

we have a few wingers. Pity they're shite :downing


----------



## Samoon

Mr. Snrub said:


> i bet adam johnson thinks that


The reason why city are challenging for the title is because of :barry


----------



## Kiz

> Carlos tevez has dropped a derby day stunner by saying he wants to STAY at Manchester City.
> 
> The City star, who is ready to take on United in the biggest ever clash of the Manchester clubs at the Etihad Stadium tonight, has revealed to M.E.N. Sport he has resolved his differences with the Blues and that his family is now settled and happy in the area.
> 
> It had been thought his return to the club was a short-term measure and tevez would leave for good in the summer after repeated clashes with manager Roberto Mancini. But since he returned in February after an unauthorised three-month absence in Argentina, Mancini has described his attitude as ‘perfect’. And tevez says he is now more content than he has been for a long time, and is hoping to remain to win the Premier League and establish the club as one of the top sides in Europe.
> 
> Looking relaxed and happy as he joined in fun sports sessions with disabled kids at a new City community initiative, tevez was very much looking to the future, starting with tonight’s game. “I’ve felt great since I came back in February, very relaxed and content and just pleased to be back playing football for Manchester City again,” he said. “My relationship with the manager is totally fine, he’s been as good as gold with me and there have been absolutely no problems. “He wants to win games and be successful and if I can play a part in helping to do that, then that’s what I will work hard to do.
> 
> “Yes, there’s been a lot said and written this season but that’s in the past. Everybody at the club shares the same goal, Roberto, me, the other players and all the staff. “I’m an ambitious person, I want to work hard and win things with City. That’s all that matters to me as a player and a person. “This club has been building something special for the past few years. It was the project and the dream that made me come to City in the first place. “I’ve been here since the start of that project and I share the same vision as Sheikh Mansour. “He has always been brilliant with me and I want to repay his faith and stay here as long as it takes to make the project a success.”
> 
> Now tevez is focused on having a say in tonight’s clash, which will see the Blues take top spot in the league if they beat his old club United, with two matches to go. The striker, now reconciled with Mancini, was able to laugh off a publicity stunt by a company who set up a skip outside the Etihad Stadium in October, urging United and City fans to bin their shirts bearing tevez’s name. Asked if he had a special message for those fans who still have doubts about him, tevez hinted he wants to answer in actions rather than words. “I prefer to do my talking on the field,” he said. “It’s easy to speak off the field, but my message to the fans will be through doing my very, very best for the shirt at this important part of the season, and trying to make sure we go on to win the title. “I’ve joked with people that if I DID score the winner tonight then perhaps some City fans will stop throwing my shirt away!”
> 
> tevez also revealed how he has taken wayward City star Mario Balotelli under his wing, and is trying to help him along the path to greatness. The Blues star believes the young Italian could be “a great player” if he can erase the silly mistakes, work hard and focus on his football. 163rd Manchester derby - comprehensive coverage Balotelli is due back from a three-match suspension for tonight’s derby showdown with United, but is expected to be on the bench as tevez resumes a partnership with Sergio Aguero which has reaped nine goals in three games.
> 
> But the 21-year-old recently revealed that he has taken tevez as a role model in terms of his preparation for matches. Skipper Vincent Kompany said in Saturday’s M.E.N Sport that tevez prepares for every game like it is the biggest of his life. And 28-year-old tevez has started to advise Balotelli, who has been plagued by red cards and rash moments on the field, and worldwide publicity for his oddball exploits off it. tevez told M.E.N. Sport: “Mario is young and has everything you need to be a great, great player. I do talk to him and give him bits of advice here and there on what to do and what not to do - when you are young like Mario you do need to be told what to do. “He does get things wrong from time to time, but that will stop as he gets older. But he does have what it takes, and if he takes advice and continues on a good path he will be a great player.”
> 
> tevez spent his day off on Friday helping City to launch their three-year ‘One City’ Disability Sport Project, which is offering 10 local special schools five weeks of coaching sessions in football, rugby, tennis, netball and athletics. tevez went down a bomb with the kids as he joined in sports sessions and posed for pictures, and gave a thumbs-up and a big grin to one youngster who shouted “Score in the derby, tevez!” The striker said it was his last day of relaxation before he began to mentally tune in to the job in hand on Saturday.
> 
> “Two days out you are already starting to prepare in your head,” he said. “If you want to win a game like this it’s the only way you can be, whatever the game – whether it’s a final like this or any other game. “I am always very focused in my preparation, it doesn’t matter what the game is. If you don’t prepare properly off the pitch then there’s no way you can perform properly on it. “There’s even more resting on this match, though. It’s a final, that’s the way you’ve got to treat it.”
> 
> That word ‘final’, used more than once, sums up how tevez and his City team-mates see tonight’s game. “If we beat United then we give ourselves a fantastic opportunity to win the league and that’s what this club has been building towards for the last few years,” he said. “It’s been a long time since the title came to City so to beat United and put ourselves in such a strong position would mean so much to me and so much to so many people at the club. “Does it make it sweeter if we beat United? I don’t know, all I do know is that you beat big and powerful clubs then it’s a sign of just how far City have come. “Obviously for the fans more than anything it’s important we beat United. Every season it’s the game we HAVE to win for them but if we win in the derby and then go on to win the title, I can’t imagine how emotional the supporters will be. “For me, it’s a huge game. But it’s not about me, it’s about the club and certainly the most important game the club has been involved in for many, many years. “There’s a great focus around the club and amongst the players. Nobody thinks about losing, we just know what the game means to so many people, people who’ve been waiting for years and years for the chance to bring this title back to City.”
> 
> The football gods, who have shown such a delicious sense of drama and irony down the years, surely have tevez marked out to score the winner tonight. But tevez simply intends to do what he does best, put in an incredible, hard- working shift, and see what happens. “I don’t think about scoring the winning goal, just going out there and giving everything for City,” he said. “All that matters at the moment is the derby, the game where we can take a huge step towards success and the dream everybody at City has had for a long, long time.”


oh christ not this again


----------



## united_07

Very nervous about the game tonight, cant see anything but a city win

i reckon fergie will go with this team

de gea

smalling rio evans evra

valencia carrick scholes park nani

rooney​
dont want to see park starting but all the papers are saying he is likely to


----------



## Rush

so many smilies snrub


----------



## Irish Jet

The papers can fuck themselves.

If Park starts I mightn't bother watching the game and just throw myself off a fucking bridge instead.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

As I want City to win I hope they play as attacking as they have the last few weeks. I just can't see United slipping up though but we will see what happens.

Predicted City Team
Hart
Zabaleta Kompany Lescott Clichy
Silva Barry Y.Toure Nasri 
Tevez Aguero​
My prediction for tonight is 1-1.


----------



## Renegade™

De Gea

Smalling Evans Rio Evra

Valencia Carrick Scholes Cleverley Nani

Rooney

Fuck Park right off. He or Giggs starting gives the advantage to City immediately, they've both been poor this season, especially Park. Shame Fletcher or Anderson isn't fit enough.


----------



## Rush

in b4 Park scores the winner and renegade wants to suck him off and says he's been class for years and always plays well :troll



Irish Jet said:


> The papers can fuck themselves.
> 
> If Park starts I mightn't bother watching the game and just throw myself off a fucking *bridge* instead.


:bridge


----------



## #dealwithit

I reckon Park is a good choice. He'll fit into that team you have right where Cleverly is. He will give the left side more protection cause a flank of just Evra with Nani in front could easily be gotten at by City, particularly the way Aguero drifts to the right flank. It's not like United will need Cleverly's added ball retention skills when you have Scholes and Carrick in the midfield already. But Park's extra energy levels will give you a boost.


----------



## Kiz

i look forward to restarting the carrick misplaced passes that cost united crucial games counter.


----------



## Magsimus

Cologne have confirmed Lukas Podolski has agreed a deal to join for Arsenal.

:wilkins



> Melbourne Heart defender Curtis Good is poised to land a contract with English Premier League club Newcastle United after he impressed in a ten day trial.
> 
> 19-year-old Good was outstanding in his debut Hyundai A-League season where he made 25 appearances and with an EPL giant knocking at his door Heart's resolve to keep him will be tested when the Magpies make a bid.
> 
> Good's trial was extended and he spent the last few days training with the senior side, under the guidance of manager Alan Pardew.
> 
> Newcastle's offer is expected to be for a senior contract rather than a reserve team deal.
> 
> "Newcastle formally wrote to us and they were extremely positive about Curtis's time there and him as a person and that reflects well on the club and the A-League," Didulica reportedly said.


Aussie aussie aussie.


----------



## Kiz

insert lame joke about his last name


----------



## Magsimus

Good and Best in the same squad? :hmm: Just give us the title.

Expecting a 0-0 bore draw tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller

Fucking nervous wreck as expected, ass is twitching like a tweaker on speed or pcp, stomach is turning like heads on a brazilian beach and my heart drops everytime i think of tonights game.

Lose and the summer will be a living hell from a football point of view, i wouldn't mind my sky and internet going off tonight for a couple of hours (the phone will be switched off that's for sure). Win and well this song's title says it all.


----------



## Kiz

got my alarm set for 4:15 am, then about an hour and a half after the game's finished im off to uni. :arry. it better not be a bore draw. we'll be attacking like hell.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'd take a bore draw but fully expecting the worst which seems the most likely outcome.


----------



## Cliffy

Nobody expects united to get anything.

quite sad...


----------



## just1988

It's gunna be a class game tonight, although I still think United will win the league even if City do come away with the 3 points tonight.


----------



## Goku

Hurray for Arsenal!


----------



## wkdsoul

Its City we'll win tonight and lose at Newcastle.. i hate being a city fan.


----------



## Kiz

another city fan? good lad.


----------



## Tomkin

I can't wait for Stevenage to be taken over by arab trillionaires...


----------



## D'Angelo

I hope this game falls flat on its face. Apparently the biggest event of anything ever in the history of the Universe. No, it's not if you don't support either City/United. Next weekend's game vs Norwich is more important from my perspective :wenger

Thankfully Podolski deal confirmed. 95 German caps, 45+ international goals, 18 goals and 6 assists in 28 league games. Right age at 26. Versatile. Not bad for £11m. Decent business.


----------



## Samoon

Finally :wenger using his brains. This signing shows that arsenal are finally learning.

City vs united should be an awesome match to watch, i just hope none of these teams park the bus.



D'Angelo said:


> I hope this game falls flat on its face. Apparently the biggest event of anything ever in the history of the Universe. No, it's not if you don't support either City/United. Next weekend's game vs Norwich is more important from my perspective :wenger
> 
> Thankfully Podolski deal confirmed. 95 German caps, 45+ international goals, 18 goals and 6 assists in 28 league games. Right age at 26. Versatile. Not bad for £11m. Decent business.


It is also much harder to score at Cologne. He is a good signing for arsenal.


----------



## Joel

Well it will most likely decide where the title is going, so it kind of is a big deal (the match).

Stopped caring about who I wanted to win the league for about a month before. Back then I'd be hoping City would take this, but now I just hope it's good viewing. A winner would be nice (as opposed to a draw).


----------



## T-C

I want kagawa so much


----------



## BANKSY

Looking forward to :barry vs Scholes tonight.


It will be a beautiful passing of the torch moment.


----------



## Shepard

redeadening said:


> does any team asides from united have actual wingers?
> 
> why do i feel theyre damn near impossible to find?


----------



## Green Light

Looking forward to this game, don't really care who wins but I'm hoping for plenty of goals and attacking football


----------



## Oliver-94

Good to see we have finally signed Podolski.

Hope to see Vertonghan and M'vila at the club.


----------



## Chr1st0

Shepard said:


>


What's Meyler and Westwood doing at Sunderland these days?


----------



## Magsimus

Languishing in mid table like the rest of them, at a guess.

:cool2


----------



## Suley

Tomkin said:


> I can't wait for Stevenage to be taken over by arab trillionaires...


That would be fucking amazing.
I live in Stevenage


----------



## Shepard

Magsimus said:


> Languishing in mid table like the rest of them, at a guess.
> 
> :cool2


8*D

next year is OUR YEAR, when we dont have mrs doubtfire to hold us down :side:



chr1st0 said:


> What's Meyler and Westwood doing at Sunderland these days?


Meyler is restricted to sub appearances, tried to loan him out to get games after injury but he didn't want to iirc. Westwood had about a 5 game stretch of playing and after that nothing. I imagine if we keep Gordon he'll be loaned out next year but if we lose Gordon (depressingly likely) he'll just be our backup again next year


----------



## Razor King

D'Angelo said:


> I hope this game falls flat on its face. Apparently the biggest event of anything ever in the history of the Universe. No, it's not if you don't support either City/United. Next weekend's game vs Norwich is more important from my perspective :wenger
> 
> Thankfully Podolski deal confirmed. 95 German caps, 45+ international goals, 18 goals and 6 assists in 28 league games. Right age at 26. Versatile. Not bad for £11m. Decent business.


Now, let's wait for Wenger to play him out of position. (Y)


----------



## Joel

So do you guys want Podolski on the left wing (how he is used for Germany now) or as a centre forward (how he was used when he first broke through)?



Suley said:


> That would be fucking amazing.
> I live in Stevenage


Chav Central. Hope they win next week and make the Play Offs.


----------



## Razor King

Center forward with van Persie behind him in our present 4-2-3-1.


----------



## Magsimus

Razor King said:


> Center forward with van Persie behind him in our present 4-2-3-1.


Is that so? :wenger Out wide it is.

A lot of bets on for this, should get a return at least.


----------



## Irish Jet

Couldn't have picked a worse team if I tried.

Fully expect a massacre.


----------



## Foreshadowed

As I've said in the chatbox, I'm fully expecting the loss for United now. Why pick that team? I mean seriously, why? Evra whose been the worst defender this season starts, Evans is dropped, Giggs and Park who have both been woeful this season start and our best player in Valencia is dropped as is Welbeck. Shocking team selection. These guys will have to play their hearts out to try and muster something from this match.

Still, expecting a loss now.


----------



## united_07

Congrats on the win city :side:


terrible team, why on earth isnt valencia starting????


----------



## Rush

2-1 to City. Kun, tevez and Rooneypen on the scoreboard


----------



## Foreshadowed

If (I'm tempted to type when) United lose to City, you can just tell the United fans (redcafe) will lay into Fergie and blame him and then the _"sack Fergie, he's losing it"_ stupid shit will commence.


----------



## Irish Jet

Nani and Rooney will have to have stormers if we're to pose any attacking threat. I genuinely just want to survive this game now, I'd take the most disgusting 0-0 ever in a heartbeat looking at that team.


----------



## Joel

Damn you, united_07. You always post the team news about United when I don't care. The day I'm interested, no post from you :no:


----------



## Kazz

So not that any further hype is needed, but put this wee promo together for the match. Just over 2 minutes.


----------



## united_07

Joel said:


> Damn you, united_07. You always post the team news about United when I don't care. The day I'm interested, no post from you :no:


that lineup doesnt deserved to be posted :torres:


----------



## Rush

United: De Gea, Ferdinand, Jones, Evra, Smalling, Giggs, Nani, Carrick, Park, Scholes, Rooney. 

Subs: Amos, Rafael, Young, Valencia, Hernandez, Berbatov, Welbeck.

City: Hart, Kompany, Clichy, Zabaleta, Lescott, Barry, Silva, Yaya Toure, Nasri, Aguero, tevez. 

Subs: Pantilimon, Kolarov, Richards, Milner, De Jong, Balotelli, Dzeko.

for joel :terry


----------



## Seb

2-1 City

Barry to score a screamer, Rooney equalizes from the spot after a dive from Young, Tevez with a winner a few minutes from the end.


----------



## BANKSY

Last minute penalty from a tevez dive to give city the victory.


----------



## Joel

Rush said:


> United: De Gea, Ferdinand, Jones, Evra, Smalling, Giggs, Nani, Carrick, Park, Scholes, Rooney.
> 
> Subs: Amos, Rafael, Young, Valencia, Hernandez, Berbatov, Welbeck.
> 
> City: Hart, Kompany, Clichy, Zabaleta, Lescott, Barry, Silva, Yaya Toure, Nasri, Aguero, tevez.
> 
> Subs: Pantilimon, Kolarov, Richards, Milner, De Jong, Balotelli, Dzeko.
> 
> for joel :terry


Good man. I shall rep you on Saturday after we win the FA Cup :cool2


----------



## Goku

Giddy up. Hoping for a City win.


----------



## Victarion

Really want City to win. Some reason I expect them to bottle it though. Hope not.


----------



## Rush

Joel said:


> Good man. I shall rep you on Saturday after we win the FA Cup :cool2


going to be waiting years for that rep :suarez1


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

United will win this or at the very least not lose imo.


----------



## Cliffy

Jesus, streams suck.

Never work.


----------



## Rush

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> United will win this or at the very least not lose imo.


United aren't winning anything. They're playing their hardest for a 0-0 draw.


----------



## Goku

Kompany n Co.


----------



## Victarion

Get in! Kompany!


----------



## CGS

Andddd Boom goes the dynamite 

City 1 up deservedly.


----------



## Irish Jet

That goal all came from Park, getting the ball, and just falling over. With no one close.

What the f**k is he doing on the pitch?


----------



## Kiz

CAPTAIN FUCKING FANTASTIC, THE GREATEST IN THE UNIVERSE, PRINCE VINCE, PRINCE VINCE


----------



## Cliffy

congrats city.

You play excellent football.


----------



## Rush

Kompany is such a boss. 1-0 up and unless united ring in the changes its only going to get worse. Park is garbage, Giggs has been shit, Scholes has been quiet, is Carrick on the pitch? and Nani has been wasteful. Rooney looks to be the only one who gives a fuck out there.


----------



## BANKSY

Bet Rooney wished he made better attempts to get Kompany sent off.

:rooney


----------



## Foreshadowed

Well done City, fully deserve to be up by more goals by now as we've been shocking. We started off brightly for the first 10 minutes and then just gave up trying. City looked nervous at first but grew in the game and completely dominated. This reminds me of the United performance in the Champions League Final last year against Barcelona, started off well, didn't really do much and then the opposition got back into it and completely outplayed United. City are doing that right now.

Why is Park playing? Seriously, he's look absolutely abysmal; keeps giving the ball away, poor first touches, sloppy passing, can't hold the ball and looks tired already. Take him off and bring on Valencia or Young. Hell, bring on Welbeck so Rooney has someone supporting him up front as he can't do it all on his own.

The 4-3-3 formation isn't working, the tactics aren't working, the team selection isn't working and hoofing the ball up the pitch is definitely not working. Also, what is Evra doing? Not even trying to defend.

Everytime we try and attack, we lose the ball and hand it back to City. Absolutely careless and some of our players look clueless. Sort it out Ferguson second half!


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> Kompany is such a boss. 1-0 up and unless united ring in the changes its only going to get worse. Park is garbage, Giggs has been shit, Scholes has been quiet, is Carrick on the pitch? and Nani has been wasteful. Rooney looks to be the only one who gives a fuck out there.


Didn't even relise Scholes was playing tbh. 

Interesting to see If Fegie changes anything for the 2nd half since this formation is just helping City out big time. Rooney is just way to isolated up front he needs some help out there. If Man U play the same for the 2nd half I cant't see pass City scoring at least 1 more.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

I wish I didn't have a stream with McManaman on it. That guy's a prick.


----------



## Y2J Problem

Least you haven't got Quinn on commentary.


----------



## NathWFC

City deserve it, hopefully they go on to win.

Park is a fucking terrible footballer, when will Ferguson realise this?


----------



## Magsimus

Just need Tevez to score and City to win for £40 now. Don't let me down.


----------



## Kazz

Y2J Problem said:


> Least you haven't got Quinn on commentary.


This.


----------



## danny_boy

I'd almost forgotten Man Utd still had Hernandez

And now that I've said that he's gonna come of the bench and score 2 goals now

Edit: did Martin Tyler just say "Once an Italian, always an Italian"?


----------



## Magsimus

For gods sake Roberto you negative bastard.


----------



## ABK

What's going on? The rivalry has well extended to the coaches on the side of the pitch? lol. They're both visibly venting their anger.


----------



## Suley

5 minutes.. for what exactly?


----------



## Seb

United were absolutely atrocious, particularly Scholes and Park. Nani, Smalling, Evra, Carrick all terrible as well. Barry getting MotM after running the game despite wasting the ball a colossal amount says it all, really. Poor game, City deserved the win, Yaya had a good game, Zaba and Clichy were very good, other than that, none of their players stood out, but didn't need too, as no-one in the United team looked like doing anything.


----------



## Magsimus

Wow, what a huge 2 games we have in the next 5 days. Exactly the kind of games you want at this stage. 

Can't wait to be in attendance Sunday :cool2

:barry was great.


----------



## Destiny

City deserved the win.

Congrats to them.


----------



## Irish Jet

Bottlers.

Congrats City, completely deserved. Probably many more to come after this.

Serious clear out required at United. There have been several players that have played today that I wouldn't care of they never played for the club again


----------



## Big Man

Honestly expecting City to win the title now.


----------



## Rush

City's entire backline was immense today. Yaya and Barry ran all over United. United as a whole were absolutely atrocious.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Shit game, the better team won though, City are by far the better team, not just today but over the course of the season.

Still though, I think United will win it, City to draw at Newcastle, dunno why I think it but I just do.


----------



## CGS

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> United will win this or at the very least not lose imo.


You was saying 

Dont think anyone can argue that City deserved this win.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rooney was nothing short of a disgrace in the second half. He can fuck right off. Petulant, arrogant, money grabbing little fuck that he is. Never found it more difficult to root for a United player than that fucking prick.


----------



## united_07

As expected city win, and they will go onto win the league

basically everyone was awful, park should be sold in the summer, dreadful, as he has been this season


----------



## Magsimus

Exclusive Fergie post match interview: "We're still fighting for this title and they've got to go to Newcastle and get something, and I tell you, I'd love it if we beat them, love it."

(via Mags TV)


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

I guess I've been proven wrong 
Utd surprisingly shit, City a way better team tonight, fully deserved win.


----------



## Y2J Problem

Irish Jet said:


> Bottlers.
> 
> Congrats City, completely deserved. Probably many more to come after this.
> 
> Serious clear out required at United. There have been several players that have played today that I wouldn't care of they never played for the club again


And who would they be?

Was a pretty terrible performance,Rio was probably our best player,but that's not saying much.
Still though 2 games left,maybe Newcastle can do us a favour


----------



## BANKSY

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Looking forward to :barry vs Scholes tonight.
> 
> 
> It will be a beautiful passing of the torch moment.


:barry 

Well happy for Kompany , him and Puyol in a defence might be too much PASSION for anyone to handle.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Irish Jet said:


> Rooney was nothing short of a disgrace in the second half. He can fuck right off. Petulant, arrogant, money grabbing little fuck that he is. Never found it more difficult to root for a United player than that fucking prick.


Oh be quiet, I bet you weren't saying that when he scored that overhead kick last season were you? he is probably the sole reason you are so close to City anyway.

Maybe instead of blaming individuals you should be blaming the entire team for getting completely complacent and fucking up against teams like Wigan and Everton, didn't you lose against Blackburn too?

Just accept the facts, City are the better team and over the course of the season deserve to be Champions.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Double post. Dunno how to delete it.


----------



## CGS

Irish Jet said:


> Rooney was nothing short of a disgrace in the second half. He can fuck right off. Petulant, arrogant, money grabbing little fuck that he is. Never found it more difficult to root for a United player than that fucking prick.


See you next week when he's a boss again :cool2


----------



## Seb

Irish Jet said:


> Rooney was nothing short of a disgrace in the second half. He can fuck right off. Petulant, arrogant, money grabbing little fuck that he is. Never found it more difficult to root for a United player than that fucking prick.


:

Without Rooney, you would be nowhere. Any club would happily take him off your hands. No doubt you'll be back cheering him next week when he scores a couple and City draw at Newcastle 

Maybe instead of blaming Rooney, you should look at the midfield, you played 3 in the middle and they were still completely given then run around by Yaya Toure and a wasteful Gareth Barry. Park and Scholes in particular were absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Irish Jet

I don't doubt that he's a world class player, our best player. But I actually just hate the guy, as a person, have ever since he acted like he was bigger than our club.

Great player, but I wouldn't give a fuck if he was released tomorrow quite frankly.


----------



## wkdsoul

Valencia shoulda started, but Barry was immense for us.


----------



## Y2J Problem

Irish Jet said:


> Rooney was nothing short of a disgrace in the second half. He can fuck right off. Petulant, arrogant, money grabbing little fuck that he is. Never found it more difficult to root for a United player than that fucking prick.


And replace him with who exactly? He might be a bit of twat and yes he was shit tonight,but he's still our best player.


----------



## Irish Jet

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Oh be quiet, I bet you weren't saying that when he scored that overhead kick last season were you? he is probably the sole reason you are so close to City anyway.
> 
> Maybe instead of blaming individuals you should be blaming the entire team for getting completely complacent and fucking up against teams like Wigan and Everton, didn't you lose against Blackburn too?
> 
> Just accept the facts, City are the better team and over the course of the season deserve to be Champions.


I do blame the entire team, it's just times like this I like to attack the one United player I absolutely fucking despise.

I never disputed that City are the better team and just fucking said they deserve it.


----------



## Irish Jet

Y2J Problem said:


> *And replace him with who exactly?* He might be a bit of twat and yes he was shit tonight,but he's still our best player.


Players. Man United existed before Rooney and would exist after him.


----------



## BANKSY

> Liam Gallagher and marradona? Is there gonna be any cocaine left in Manchester tonight? #ManchesterDerby


:lmao


----------



## Word

Newcastle to beat City.

Sunderland to beat United.

More twists and turns yet.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Ah, it was coming. It's a positive to still be in the race with two games to go after the way the season's been, losing Vidic for the majority of the season would cripple any team. For the 'worst United team ever', the City hammering at home and with the first half of the season being an injury disaster, I'm happy to still be in with a chance. Disappointing result but we were almost punching above our weight anyway.

If City go on to lift the title now, they won't relinquish it for a few years. The players they've got, plus experience, plus whichever £30m+ signings they add this summer, will be enough to keep them up there. It'd take a special team to keep up with them in the coming seasons.


----------



## Destiny

united_07 said:


> As expected city win, and they will go onto win the league
> 
> basically everyone was awful, park should be sold in the summer, dreadful, as he has been this season


Park has only played 17mins since feb. What did you expect?

Scholes was as bad as Park today.


----------



## Word

With City having the trophies as well as the cash, good luck United, Chelsea, Spurs and Arsenal trying to fork out big this summer. City will whisk them away.

EDIT: Scholes wow, he was bad. But then again so was every United player, and I did shit myself every time City made a break, De Gea looks like a fucking twig in them goals and watches balls fly past his bloody side.


----------



## Razor King

@ Nogimmick That special team is yours truly, Arsenal. :wenger


----------



## Magsimus

Mancini still saying Man Utd have 2 easy games. :lmao they'll waltz into the SoL and win comfortably.

:lol


----------



## Y2J Problem

Irish Jet said:


> Players. Man United existed before Rooney and would exist after him.


Because it's that easy to go out and buy world class players? In England alone there's City and Chelsea who can offer more money than us,and it's looking like City might be offering titles as well.


----------



## Gunner14

Interesting Stat from the top 8 in the current table only 1 side has beaten Newcastle at the Sports Direct Arena


----------



## Irish Jet

Destiny said:


> Park has only played 17mins since feb. What did you expect?


For him not to start?


----------



## Irish Jet

Y2J Problem said:


> Because it's that easy to go out and buy world class players? In England alone there's City and Chelsea who can offer more money than us,and it's looking like City might be offering titles as well.


Where did I say it would be easy? I didn't even say it would be possible.

City or better than us with out without that cunt, I'd love to see us try and sell him, bringing in the 50 odd million in the process and spending it on players who actually respect the club.


----------



## Kiz

Magsimus said:


> Mancini still saying Man Utd have 2 easy games. :lmao they'll waltz into the SoL and win comfortably.
> 
> :lol


if it aint broke, dont fix it 8*D


----------



## Destiny

Irish Jet said:


> For him not to start?


Missing the point.

Sir Alex fucked up, not Park.


----------



## Rush

"Mancini was badgering the officials all game. He can't be complaining about referees tonight."

oh SAF you complete hypocritical cunt :lmao


----------



## CGS

Magsimus said:


> Mancini still saying Man Utd have 2 easy games. :lmao they'll waltz into the SoL and win comfortably.
> 
> :lol


Using Fergies Mind games against him and it's working like a charm 

I love it :balo2


----------



## T-C

Poor show all over, never looked like scoring. Fair play to city, they were solid throughout. League blown in three weeks. Shite


----------



## Ruckus

0 shots on target. Sack Fergie the clown. :balo2


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Razor King said:


> @ Nogimmick That special team is yours truly, Arsenal. :wenger


Stranger things have happened. Maybe Agent Viera will take them down from tim inside? Can't be another reason to be a club's rent-a-legend :lmao

It's quite ridiculous how both ourselves and City can go on to get such potentially high points totals, while taking it in turns to try and lose the title.


----------



## Y2J Problem

Irish Jet said:


> Where did I say it would be easy? I didn't even say it would be possible.
> 
> City or better than us with out without that cunt, I'd love to see us try and sell him, bringing in the 50 odd million in the process and spending it on players who actually respect the club.


Great plan that,might as well just give award City next year's title already.


----------



## Gunner14

Lukas Podolski - Im moving to Arsenal to win trophies.

Urm should we tell him now or later..........


----------



## Kiz

i agree, sell rooney and dont replace him.


----------



## united_07

Gunner14 said:


> Lukas Podolski - Im moving to Arsenal to win trophies.
> 
> Urm should we tell him now or later..........


----------



## Y2J Problem

Also,whose idea was it to let Niall Quinn commentate? Might as well have just given it to Summerbee.


----------



## Vader

Well done City.


----------



## Kiz

:lmao sah bitter


----------



## Kenny

dat thuggery


----------



## CGS

THUGZ


----------



## D'Angelo

Shocking performance from United all round. Not much that can be said apart from that. Dire selection & performances. Some of City's individual performances were great but it was nothing United shouldn't have been able to keep up with had they played to potential. They don't need an overhaul. Hilarious however when a team loses a game, a whole new squad is called for. Perspective needed. City can still bottle it v Newcastle anyway, not that I expect them to, this time, mind.

Oh, and how hasn't Rooney been booked this season? As petulant as ever tonight, swearing at the ref on numerous occasions. What a wanker. Jones was at it too, who was shit tonight aswell.


----------



## Magsimus

If we lose to City I'll blame the 3 days rest. If we end up with 3 defeats in a week it would take a bit of an edge off a fantastic season. 

Don't think we'll lose both though. Ben Arfa for the match winner vs City :cool2


----------



## Silent Alarm

What did I say? If Jones, Park or Giggs start, City win the league. What happens? Fergie starts all fucking three of them.

We were no threat to City, disgraceful really. Pathetic how we've bottled it though. City are the better team, they've shown that in the two league meetings.


----------



## steamed hams

Magsimus said:


> Mancini still saying Man Utd have 2 easy games. :lmao they'll waltz into the SoL and win comfortably.
> 
> :lol


:lol A few weeks ago I knew he was going to carry on with this if things kept going City's way.

Man City beat Newcastle and are thrashing QPR on the last day, live update during the game from Mancini....











"Manchester United still favourites."












:troll


----------



## D'Angelo

Funny how everyone (myself included) said the big advantage was Fergie's 'been there & done it' attitude, and his 'mind games'. Both have turned out to have zero effect. It has come down to who has the best players, City. League not over yet though. Feel there's 1 more twist.


----------



## Kiz

why is united beating swansea such a certainty


----------



## Kenny

swansea have been bad away and threw away a match against bottom placed wolves.

0-0 would be great


----------



## D'Angelo

A. Swansea are away at OT. B. United need a result. I'd be astounded if United didn't get a comfortable win.


----------



## steamed hams

Irish Jet said:


> I do blame the entire team, it's just times like this I like to attack the one United player I absolutely fucking despise.
> 
> I never disputed that City are the better team and just fucking said they deserve it.


:lol Serves you right for taking the piss out of Villa's valiant 0-0 draw the other day. Boy how United could have done with one of those tonight. :Rock4 

Dry your eyes, wipe down your Ryan Giggs calender, crawl into your Man Utd themed duvet and matching pillow covers, then let the crying commence again. I'm sure you'll be back to dreading Rooney requesting a move to City again by the morning.


----------



## Foreshadowed

I wanted to give my feedback on the game after it finished but my computer died on me and the forum wouldn't load properly so I'm typing on my Step-Dad's PC now.

Disgraceful performance from United. Absolutely gutless, pathetic and overall, we bottled it. What Fergie was thinking with his team selection I'll never know. Why not go with the same tactics like we did in the FA Cup against City where we actually played really well (apart from being careless in the second half in possession) but instead, he went with sticking our best player in Valencia on the bench and putting Park on, whose been poor all season and hasn't featured much this season. Very odd decision making and not only the team but Fergie is also to blame as he got everything wrong from the start.

Everyone was shit for us but I thought Carrick worked hard and did win some challenges for us. Scholes was anonymous, Park was our worst player on the pitch, Giggs was crap (as usual this season), Nani was ineffective and Rooney was so annoying to watch second half with his constant complaining, sloppy passing and poor touches when on the ball. Our back four were crap also with Evra being lazy as usual where he jogged back at times and didn't even try to defend when being taken on by Nasri or Zabaleta.

Another thing that aggravates me was the fact it took Ferguson so long to take Park off and bring on Welbeck but what was more shocking was it took him around 77 minutes to bring on Valencia. Why that is I'll never know and because it took so long, he didn't have time to make an impact on the game.

I feel like shit right now, absolute shit. Three weeks ago, we were 8 points clear but after bottling it against Wigan and being abysmal against Everton defensively and now tonight with yet another shit performance, I believe City have pretty much won it. They have the momentum now and full credit to them. Back in January I never expected us so catch City and surpass them to first place but that did happen. I thought we could win it but in the back of my mind, I always thought City would get back into it and we'd slip up somehow and it's no surprise that it has happened exactly like that. United have been dire for several weeks now, their performances have been below par and tonight was no exception. I knew after seeing the teamsheet we'd lose, so it was expected that City would go top again. Well done to City, they were the rightful winners.

I have to laugh though as when we were against QPR/Fulham, I did say we needed to score more goals to match City's superior goal difference and got criticised for saying that by a poster on here (forgot who), as they said the Premier League title wouldn't come down to goal difference. However, I still maintained we needed to match that goal difference and low and behold, 3 weeks later, we're second because of City's superior goal difference. Unbearable.

I'm hoping this makes Ferguson realise we need a new creative midfielder as we really lacked one today and have done all season. I didn't mind relying on Cleverley as I thought he had potential but still, I wasn't happy when we never signed a new midfield player last summer with Scholes retiring. Cleverley then got injured and Scholes did return but he's 37 years old now and despite still being quality, he's at the end of his career. Fingers crossed we go in for Kagawa in the summer as we really need someone like him, brilliant little player.

Once again, well done City.


----------



## Kiz

united needed a result today too. that worked well


----------



## D'Angelo

Even questioning whether Kagawa is exacttly right choice for United. He isn't as much a creator as a goal scorer from midfield. In all honesty United could do with one creator and goal scorer from midfield, or go all out for Hazard who is exceptional in both. Add to that their need for a deep lying midfielder. As I said, they don't need an overhaul but the midfield needs some surgery.


----------



## Foreshadowed

I'd love us to go for Martinez, Kagawa or even Hazard. Anyone of them really.


----------



## united_07

Even more good news, Welbeck leaving with a protective boot on fpalm

kentonbomb will be happy....


----------



## Magsimus

and now a rumour that Darren Fletcher has fully retired.

Not the finest day in Manchester United's history.


----------



## Medo

*We deserve nothing, Congrats to City for winning the league*


----------



## T-C

Conceding the league is just stupid. city are strong favourites now, and will probably win it but giving up isn't in the clubs nature.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

Foreshadowed said:


> I wanted to give my feedback on the game after it finished but my computer died on me and the forum wouldn't load properly so I'm typing on my Step-Dad's PC now.
> 
> Disgraceful performance from United. Absolutely gutless, pathetic and overall, we bottled it. What Fergie was thinking with his team selection I'll never know. Why not go with the same tactics like we did in the FA Cup against City where we actually played really well (apart from being careless in the second half in possession) but instead, he went with sticking our best player in Valencia on the bench and putting Park on, whose been poor all season and hasn't featured much this season. Very odd decision making and not only the team but Fergie is also to blame as he got everything wrong from the start.
> 
> Everyone was shit for us but I thought Carrick worked hard and did win some challenges for us. Scholes was anonymous, Park was our worst player on the pitch, Giggs was crap (as usual this season), Nani was ineffective and Rooney was so annoying to watch second half with his constant complaining, sloppy passing and poor touches when on the ball. Our back four were crap also with Evra being lazy as usual where he jogged back at times and didn't even try to defend when being taken on by Nasri or Zabaleta.
> 
> Another thing that aggravates me was the fact it took Ferguson so long to take Park off and bring on Welbeck but what was more shocking was it took him around 77 minutes to bring on Valencia. Why that is I'll never know and because it took so long, he didn't have time to make an impact on the game.
> 
> I feel like shit right now, absolute shit. Three weeks ago, we were 8 points clear but after bottling it against Wigan and being abysmal against Everton defensively and now tonight with yet another shit performance, I believe City have pretty much won it. They have the momentum now and full credit to them. Back in January I never expected us so catch City and surpass them to first place but that did happen. I thought we could win it but in the back of my mind, I always thought City would get back into it and we'd slip up somehow and it's no surprise that it has happened exactly like that. United have been dire for several weeks now, their performances have been below par and tonight was no exception. I knew after seeing the teamsheet we'd lose, so it was expected that City would go top again. Well done to City, they were the rightful winners.
> 
> I have to laugh though as when we were against QPR/Fulham, I did say we needed to score more goals to match City's superior goal difference and got criticised for saying that by a poster on here (forgot who), as they said the Premier League title wouldn't come down to goal difference. However, I still maintained we needed to match that goal difference and low and behold, 3 weeks later, we're second because of City's superior goal difference. Unbearable.
> 
> I'm hoping this makes Ferguson realise we need a new creative midfielder as we really lacked one today and have done all season. I didn't mind relying on Cleverley as I thought he had potential but still, I wasn't happy when we never signed a new midfield player last summer with Scholes retiring. Cleverley then got injured and Scholes did return but he's 37 years old now and despite still being quality, he's at the end of his career. Fingers crossed we go in for Kagawa in the summer as we really need someone like him, brilliant little player.
> 
> Once again, well done City.


You should go for Sahin, way better than any midfielder you currently have and will suit you perfectly.


----------



## Samoon

City deserved to win this match, they were the better team no doubt, united did not had a shot on target the whole match, lol.


----------



## Henry Hill

Irish Jet said:


> Bottlers.
> 
> Congrats City, completely deserved. Probably many more to come after this.
> 
> Serious clear out required at United. There have been several players that have played today that I wouldn't care of they never played for the club again


Unfortunately i think Xavi eh I mean Scholes is staying. You need a new central midfield desperately. You keep that combo and I anticipate another group stage exit from the champions league next year not to mention more beatings from City.


----------



## Samoon

Gunner14 said:


> Lukas Podolski - Im moving to Arsenal to win trophies.
> 
> Urm should we tell him now or later..........


Tell him later. :terry


----------



## DeanToon

Irish Jet said:


> Rooney was nothing short of a disgrace in the second half. He can fuck right off. Petulant, arrogant, money grabbing little fuck that he is. Never found it more difficult to root for a United player than that fucking prick.


Laughing whole heartedly at what you just said. I am a Newcastle fan but fuck off mate. If it wasnt for Rooney Man Utd would not be anywhere near the title, laughable your patta.

Shit football fans are gonna be shit football fans.


----------



## Henry Hill

He is on about his attitude which is appalling. No one denies the mans abilities as a footballer.


----------



## Silent Alarm

T-C said:


> Conceding the league is just stupid. city are strong favourites now, and will probably win it but giving up isn't in the clubs nature.


Obviously we won't give up, we'll probably win our two remaining games but City are not going to throw it away now. Newcastle are good at home but they play midweek away to Chelsea, that'll probably knock a lot out of them and City will be hugely up for it. Then City play QPR at home....yeah, enough said.


----------



## Henry Hill

Away game against Newcastle is going to be very tough imo. Plus City are playing two teams who still have something to fight for, that will be a disadvantage.


----------



## CMojicaAce

Newcastle WILL get a result against City.















I hope..


----------



## Zen

Well the tide has definitely turned to City's favor, they have an eight goal difference which is very unlikely that United will score more than eight in their next two games. If City wins against Newcastle then City fans might as well start celebrating.


----------



## Irish Jet

Mr. Snrub said:


> why is united beating swansea such a certainty


We wont beat them. They press on the ball, something United can't handle. They'll take points of us.

And re. Rooney. I don't know what's so crazy about wanting a player you hate to not play for your team. Ashley Cole and Dani Alves are great players but I wouldn't want them near my team. I know we wouldn't be close to the title without him this season, maybe we would with £50million worth of replacements. We're not selling him anyways so it was a stupid point to bring up, just something I've wanted us to do for a while and much easier to mention at times like this.


----------



## Irish Jet

DeanToon said:


> Shit football fans are gonna be shit football fans.


Wanting players that actually respect your club and aren't horrible little mercenary gobshites. 

SHIT FAN I AM

And it's not even just us, the ONCE A BLUE ALWAYS A BLUE lad who would kiss the badge provoking his beloved Everton fans, he's a prick and always has been.


----------



## Razor King

The race isn't over. City have no room for complacency here. They are ahead merely on goal difference and City have 'Castle and QPR--one is fighting for a place at the top-4, while the other is fighting for their birth in the PL next season. On the other hand, United have two mid-table teams where it really doesn't matter tangibly--if they win or lose. City have to focus and keep it up.

United will beat Swansea comfortably. The real test is Sunderland away because that's not a place any team would want to go in a must-win scenario. I can see Sunderland taking points off United here.




Gunner14 said:


> Lukas Podolski - Im moving to Arsenal to win trophies.
> 
> Urm should we tell him now or later..........


Don't bother. He will be lifting the PL next season. :wenger


----------



## Rush

what a boss 8*D


----------



## Seb

If you multiply Dani Alves' dive count by ten you reach Cristiano Ronaldo's dive count, so I guess you wouldn't want him to play for your team, right Irish Jet?

What about when you had the most disgusting footballer of the last 20 years (Roy Keane) playing for you? A player who should've been kicked out the game for a long time after his Haaland assault. Bet you didn't want him at your club either eh?


----------



## Irish Jet

Seb said:


> If you multiply Dani Alves' dive count by ten you reach Cristiano Ronaldo's dive count, so I guess you wouldn't want him to play for your team, right Irish Jet?
> 
> What about when you had the most disgusting footballer of the last 20 years (Roy Keane) playing for you? A player who should've been kicked out the game for a long time after his Haaland assault. Bet you didn't want him at your club either eh?


You really don't get it.


----------



## Seb

What am I not getting?


----------



## Rush

how about those drug cheats (hi rio), wouldn't like them at my club.


----------



## Irish Jet

Seb said:


> What am I not getting?


Everything.

It's what Rooney done to the club, he was reaching Godlike status at one of the biggest clubs in world football and he was prepared to throw that away. The guys is simply a cunt. Not just on the pitch, but off it. Treated us just like he treated his childhood club. He was supposed to be our star player and a leader and instead he comes out and questions the clubs status and ambition, right in the middle of a season where we win the PL and reach the CL final. Who the fuck is he to throw players like Vidic, Valencia, Scholes etc, to throw ALEX fucking FERGUSOn. under the bus and act like he's bigger than the group, the club itself? he's a fucking cunt and I genuinely wish we'd have fucked him off then instead of submitting to his ridiculous demands. He's paid like a Ronaldo or Messi, and that, he is not. I don't even have a problem with contract negotiations, it's the way he went about it. Whether it was him or the people advising him, they can go fuck themselves. I haven't and never will think of Rooney the same way after that.


----------



## Irish Jet

This guy says it best:






Pretty much sums up my feelings on Rooney and modern day football in general.


----------



## Seb

So you don't like him because he deservedly wanted more money than his team mates and questioned SAF's transfer dealings. Both of which turned out to be probably right, even if he did go about it in a childish manner. There's a reason SAF didn't throw him under the bus - he's you been your best attacking player by a mile for the past 3 years.

Where did you get Dani Alves from then? This is a player who got his one big career move and is so in love and ingrained in the style he plays he has a tattoo symbolizing it on on his ankle. Hardly comparable to Rooney's situation. Ashley Cole as well, what was it Wenger refused to give him £55,000 a week or something? Admittedly a money grabber, but so are most footballers (and people in general) these days. He went to a bigger club at the time because of it and has gone on to become arguably the best left-back of the last decade, possibly longer :wenger


----------



## Irish Jet

Seb said:


> So you don't like him because he deservedly wanted more money than his team mates and questioned SAF's transfer dealings. Both of which turned out to be probably right, even if he did go about it in a childish manner. There's a reason SAF didn't throw him under the bus - he's you been your best attacking player by a mile for the past 3 years.
> 
> Where did you get Dani Alves from then? This is a player who got his one big career move and is so in love and ingrained in the style he plays he has a tattoo symbolizing it on on his ankle. Hardly comparable to Rooney's situation. Ashley Cole as well, what was it Wenger refused to give him £55,000 a week or something? Admittedly a money grabber, but so are most footballers (and people in general) these days. He went to a bigger club at the time because of it and has gone on to become arguably the best left-back of the last decade, possibly longer :wenger


No single player is right to question SAF's ambition. Seriously, that's fucking ridiculous. You're talking about the most successful manager of his era and a guy who has done for Manchester United than Rooney ever could. Rooney had been treated so well by both the club and the fans, as great a player as he's been he brought a lot of baggage with him, and the club always stood by him with that, also I don't think he ever actually did believe the shite he was throwing out about the club ambition, it was all a tactic to get a bigger deal, either with us, City or Madrid. I have no problem with him wanting more money or even being the highest paid player in United history, it's the way he went about it.

I don't hate Alves and Cole in the same way I hate Rooney or for any of the same reasons, they're players that I could understand liking if I was a Barca or Chelsea fan, but they're not players I'd actively want to sign as an opposing fan, if that makes sense.


----------



## reDREDD

I dont blame Cole for being pissed at Wenger, long term, we can see he was right

And as for Rooney, seeing as he's the first man who got Ferguson to back down, i think that shows how desperate Ferguson was to keep him and the state of the rest of the team. He never did that with Ronaldo, Beckham, ruud or anyone in the past


----------



## Seb

Irish Jet said:


> No single player is right to question SAF's ambition. Seriously, that's fucking ridiculous. You're talking about the most successful manager of his era and a guy who has done for Manchester United than Rooney ever could. Rooney had been treated so well by both the club and the fans, as great a player as he's been he brought a lot of baggage with him, and the club always stood by him with that, also I don't think he ever actually did believe the shite he was throwing out about the club ambition, it was all a tactic to get a bigger deal, either with us, City or Madrid. I have no problem with him wanting more money or even being the highest paid player in United history, it's the way he went about it.
> 
> I don't hate Alves and Cole in the same way I hate Rooney or for any of the same reasons, they're players that I could understand liking if I was a Barca or Chelsea fan, but they're not players I'd actively want to sign as an opposing fan, if that makes sense.


What about Eden Hazard then, would you want him?

Available in the summer and inevitably coming to a top English club in the summer.

Do you look at this:

Most Clear assists in all comps 2011/12 (Europe's Top 5 Leagues): Messi 29, Ozil 23, Cesc Silva Mata 18, Ribery Hazard 17

or this:


----------



## Samoon

Congrats to all england fans, according to some reports, hodgson is expected to be named as the England manager on tuesday.


----------



## Irish Jet

Seb said:


> What about Eden Hazard then, would you want him?
> 
> Available in the summer and inevitably coming to a top English club in the summer.
> 
> Do you look at this:
> 
> Most Clear assists in all comps 2011/12 (Europe's Top 5 Leagues): Messi 29, Ozil 23, Cesc Silva Mata 18, Ribery Hazard 17
> 
> or this:


I don't really like what Hazard's been doing, but if he was committed to United then of course I'd take him. Everyone, including Lille, knows he's going to move on anyways.


----------



## Samoon

Irish Jet said:


> I don't really like what Hazard's been doing, but if he was committed to United then of course I'd take him. Everyone, including Lille, knows he's going to move on anyways.


Ok, i think i know what you are trying to mean, you dont mind cunts coming to your team as long as they are committed to united and they dont think they are bigger than the club. Am i right?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Cole was already the best left-back in the world before he left us anyway. He totally disrespected the club when he left though, saying the fans didn't give a fuck about him. What a cunt.


----------



## CyberWaste

yurt!










I think its sig worthy. Dont worry lads, its only temporary until the euros


downside is, next year its going to be harder to get tickets to city games 

going to even more "lifelong" city fans, who have just jumped ship from barca or united going to city games now


----------



## Vader

I bet there's not many people who go from Barca/United to City. You'll get more Stockport/Bury fans becoming City fans now as well as another 10 million arabs.


----------



## CyberWaste

Vader13 said:


> I bet there's not many people who go from Barca/United to City. You'll get more Stockport/Bury fans becoming City fans now as well as another 10 million arabs.


I doubt it to be honest, glory hunters/arm chair supporters dont tend to support conference level teams in the first place.

20 thousand empty seats no more


----------



## Vader

I was debating last night whether I'd be happier to see City in this position than Liverpool. I think I agreed with the statement but it was a tough one to make. Think it came down to the fact I can avoid City fans, whereas I know a lot of Scousers.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Well City have a great chance to snatch the title which we should've already had wrapped up. But it's not over yet.


----------



## CGS

Hodgson is at Wembley & There is a news conference announced for 4pm. Well if it wasn't clear before it seems clear now that he's taking over 

Unlucky :arry


----------



## Magsimus

Absolutely brilliant. The floppychopped one thought he had some god given right to the job, and Spurs's collapse even got blamed on it.

Triffic.


----------



## Kiz

Rush said:


> what a boss 8*D


the love i have for this man cannot be measured


----------



## united_07

CyberWaste said:


> I think its sig worthy. Dont worry lads, its only temporary until the euros
> 
> 
> downside is, next year its going to be harder to get tickets to city games
> 
> going to even more "lifelong" city fans, who have just jumped ship from barca or united going to city games now


thought you were a spurs fan??


----------



## T-C

It seems like all other football supporters are living vicariously through city at the moment, whatever gets them by.


----------



## Von Doom

I hope it goes to the last day and QPR beat City to be honest. Would hate for them to win the league.


----------



## Goku

T-C said:


> It seems like all other football supporters are living vicariously through city at the moment, whatever gets them by.


----------



## Rush

T-C said:


> It seems like all other football supporters are living vicariously through city at the moment, whatever gets them by.


anyone but United is my motto  Although i'd feel far more dirty if it was Arsenal or Chelsea instead of City.


----------



## just1988

If City win the league it will make the whole of Greater Manchester into a catchment area for supporters. I don't really see it as a bad thing, I'm from Bolton and the majority of lads I went to school with support United. If it wasn't for their success then United wouldn't have been the natural choice. Hopefully City will win and add a little more balance to things.


----------



## CGS

T-C said:


> It seems like all other football supporters are living vicariously through city at the moment, whatever gets them by.


Meh More to do with everyone hating the thought of another United win. Whoever had a chance of beating them was gonna get mad love. And rightly so 8*D


----------



## T-C

Chain Gang solider said:


> Meh More to do with everyone hating the thought of another United win. Whoever had a chance of beating them was gonna get mad love. And rightly so 8*D


That's basically what I was saying. I can understand it.


----------



## Kiz

WOY confirmed as england manager for 4 years

in other news, :arry aiming his land rover at nearest tree


----------



## Joel

I remember in 2010 when Gerrard did that back pass to Drogba, which more or less won us the league.

Good times :torres


----------



## wabak

Congrats City, better team last night and the better team overall.

I still hope that SOMEHOW we win it, but just can't see it happening.

At least it wasn't a cunt who scored the winning goal... heh.


----------



## Vader

My day has been made better from finding out Redknapp won't be England manager. Can't stand the ball-bag faced cunt.


----------



## BANKSY

Could see Fulham winning at Anfield tonight if pool rest their big names.

Not looking forward to Hodgson's reign as manager , think he is on the level of Steve McClaren.

:rooney


----------



## wabak

united_07 said:


> thought you were a spurs fan??


Search posts for his username, in the sports section, with the keyword "support" and you'll get a good few laughs.


----------



## Magsimus

Roy is a far more accomplished and experienced manager than Droopy Dog. Not to mention he has international experience too. and isn't a cunt.

England just got a lot more likeable.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yeah, I think I'll support England at the Euros now. Would like to see Woy do well.

Oh wait, we actually qualified for this tournament, didn't we? C'mon you boys in green! Roll on the Euros and get this disaster of a season done with :side:.


----------



## Irish Jet

EFC Bronco said:


> I hope it goes to the last day and QPR beat City to be honest. Would hate for them to win the league.


Where was this attitude last week.:no:


----------



## Joel

I can't wait to see Ireland in the Euros. Have enjoyed watching them most of the times (especially around 2002-2006).

WOY


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> I remember in 2010 when Gerrard did that back pass to Drogba, which more or less won us the league.
> 
> Good times :torres


And I remember the phantom goal that Luis Garcia score than won us the Champions League

Even better times :terry 

#ENGLANDSAVIOURWOY 

I just hope we see some progress.


----------



## D'Angelo

redeadening said:


> I dont blame Cole for being pissed at Wenger, long term, we can see he was right


You don't blame him for scoffing at £55k a week? It's not the fact that he left for trophies that Arsenal fans dispute, it's that money was his main motivation, not what success he got. No-one can deny he was one of the best players in the league when he left, and he'll always go down as one of Arsenal's greatest players but I doubt any Arsenal fan will ever forgive him. He would have been a legend had he stayed, and sticking the Arsenal flag on the WHL pitch post us winning the league there was a great moment.



Stone Cold 4life said:


> Cole was already the best left-back in the world before he left us anyway. He totally disrespected the club when he left though, saying the fans didn't give a fuck about him. What a cunt.


True. The fans didn't give a fuck later on because he had already shit on the club and made it clear he was leaving. 



Joel said:


> I remember in 2010 when Gerrard did that back pass to Drogba, which more or less won us the league.
> 
> Good times :torres


Remember the time he passed to Henry too? :downing


----------



## united_07

Half the questions in Hodgson's press conference are about fuckin harry redknapp fpalm

whats is it going to achieve to keep asking questions about him?


----------



## Joel

Chain Gang solider said:


> And I remember the phantom goal that Luis Garcia score than won us the Champions League
> 
> Even better times :terry
> 
> #ENGLANDSAVIOURWOY
> 
> I just hope we see some progress.


You no good bastard :no:

I remember the time STEVIE scored an own goal in the Carling Cup final to help us go on and win it.
He's Chelsea at heart he is!



D'Angelo said:


> You don't blame him for scoffing at £55k a week? It's not the fact that he left for trophies that Arsenal fans dispute, it's that money was his main motivation, not what success he got. No-one can deny he was one of the best players in the league when he left, and he'll always go down as one of Arsenal's greatest players but I doubt any Arsenal fan will ever forgive him. He would have been a legend had he stayed, and sticking the Arsenal flag on the WHL pitch post us winning the league there was a great moment.


You got to pay the stars like stars, Stringer :jordan2



D'Angelo said:


> Remember the time he passed to Henry too? :downing


Hands on head straight away. Flashbacks of Euro 2004, no doubt.


----------



## D'Angelo

Anybody know if Agent_ITK is actually reliable? Him and that Fourth Official account are reporting that we have agreed a deal for Vertonghen. That Fourth Official guy sounded a bit of an idiot after his knowledge surrounding the RvP transfer.

@Joel, Cole only wanted £60k, but Dein offered £55k, and his agent wanted a big chunk of money as well. Hardly a huge compromise to take the dig on £5k a week and let your agent take a big piece. We weren't exactly offering half of what we wanted, but what was thought to be reasonable to keep a kid who had grown up here at the club. Our highest paid player was £100k (Thierry, come on, one of the greatest players to every come to these shores) I think, but I imagine a lot of our other starters were probably on the same as what Cole was being offered. His overall attitute was a disgrace towards the end of his tenure here too.


----------



## united_07

D'Angelo said:


> Anybody know if Agent_ITK is actually reliable? Him and that Fourth Official account are reporting that we have agreed a deal for Vertonghen. That Fourth Official guy sounded a bit of an idiot after his knowledge surrounding the RvP transfer.


nah Fourth Official is far more reliable, agent_itk comes out with some stupid stuff

like this



> Barca looking to up their interest in Kaboul from #Spurs in the next 2 weeks. #thfc #tottenham #football





> If Carroll continues with these important goals, #Spurs won't get him as cheap as they thought they would.





> Sturridge is the subject of a potential £15mil bid from Man City


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> You no good bastard :no:
> 
> I remember the time STEVIE scored an own goal in the Carling Cup final to help us go on and win it.
> He's Chelsea at heart he is!



If he was Chelsea at heart he would have gone but him wanted he wanted to stay at a club that has heart not money :jordan2



D'Angelo said:


> Anybody know if Agent_ITK is actually reliable? Him and that Fourth Official account are reporting that we have agreed a deal for Vertonghen. That Fourth Official guy sounded a bit of an idiot after his knowledge surrounding the RvP transfer.
> 
> @Joel, Cole only wanted £60k, but Dein offered £55k, and his agent wanted a big chunk of money as well. Hardly a huge compromise to take the dig on £5k a week and let your agent take a big piece. We weren't exactly offering half of what we wanted, but what was thought to be reasonable to keep a kid who had grown up here at the club. Our highest paid player was £100k (Thierry, come on, one of the greatest players to every come to these shores) I think, but I imagine a lot of our other starters were probably on the same as what Cole was being offered. His overall attitute was a disgrace towards the end of his tenure here too.


He only wanted an extra £5k? Wow. Cole is a cunt but come on. They should have just taken the £260,000 a year and handed to him on a platter. I see that as quite reasonable considering what a player like Cole could have asked for.


----------



## haribo

Silent Alarm said:


> Seriously, if Giggs, Park or Jones start this match then congrats City because you'll have won the league. It's bad enough that'll you have a man advantage since Evra will start.


It was so true :bron3




Rush said:


> anyone but United is my motto  Although i'd feel far more dirty if it was Arsenal or Chelsea instead of City.


AbU? As in Abu Dhabi? :wilkins


----------



## Magsimus

http://www.skysports.com/opinion/story/0,,15205_7721120,00.html

fpalm

There are no words to describe how truly idiotic this man is.


----------



## CGS

Merson said:


> If they don't win the first friendly 3-0 or 4-0 there will be uproar!


unk2

Suck :arry's dick just a lillll bit more why don't ya Paul. People didn't really care if Harry got the job. People just expected him too since until this week he was the only name thrown around and lived with that.


----------



## Kiz

http://www.redcafe.net/f6/champions-351464/

best thread ever


----------



## Magsimus

"In addition to his native English, Hodgson speaks fluent Norwegian, Swedish, German and Italian, as well as some Danish, French and Finnish."

Redknapp can't even fucking read and write. Who would you rather have?


----------



## Chr1st0

Magsimus said:


> http://www.skysports.com/opinion/story/0,,15205_7721120,00.html
> 
> fpalm
> 
> There are no words to describe how truly idiotic this man is.





> Hodgson has been an international manager before, but I don't see how that puts him ahead of Harry. He's been around for a hundred years working with international players. *His son has played for England* and he's been with top-class players all his career.


Favourite part of that article.

I don't get the whole must be English mentality either.


----------



## Kiz

> From 1988-91, United spent £15.2m = 1.62x their 1989 revenue of £9.4m. That's the equivalent of United spending £533m today. So United were allowed to spend first in order to grow, & continue spending freely for next 2 decades. But City will be banned from doing same. Also, Martin Edwards borrowed the money to fund that investment in players, just like Sheikh Mansour has with City.
> The money was borrowed not self-financed. Utd were allowed to do something that City won't be allowed to do, i.e. carry on spending. Utd were allowed to spend first in order to become more successful, and they were allowed to continue spending without any limitations on how much they spent. And it also disproves the myth that Utd didn't spend in order to become successful under fergie.
> Uniteds revenue was £9.4m in 1989. Uniteds revenue is now £330m. He invested first in order to grow. It only became self-financing AFTER Utd had grown. But these new FFP rules actually bans clubs from investing first in order to grow.
> Utd spent 1.62x their revenue, which equates to a huge amount today and Utd would not have met FFP rules in 1989. Obviously there is inflation but that is almost equivalent to City-style spending
> Utd basically bought an entire new first team (in fact the XI fielded v MCFC in the 5-1 defeat was the most expensively assembled team then), and they spent a huge amount doing so, and that new first team went on to win trophy after trophy from 1992 onwards. THAT was the team that started Utd's success.
> FFP has been specifically designed to stop clubs like City and Chelsea from outspending rivals. FFP has been designed to stop smaller clubs from being able to compete with bigger clubs. And the people who negotiated it with UEFA were the ECA exec board, which consists of David Gill (Man United Chief Exec), Rummenigge, and CEOs/presidents from Real, Barca, AC, Inter etc.
> City have spent first in order to grow, but we won't be allowed to continue spending, so our growth will be curtailed by FFP. MUFC didn't have that limitation that MCFC have.
> The point being that why did the rules change to stop MCFC being able to spend money?
> The answer: It's because of this bunch of biased club executives below:
> http://www.ecaeurope.com/about-eca/eca-executive-board/
> These were the ones who negotiated FFP with Platini, and surprise surprise they managed to get FFP designed in such a way that it stops clubs like City from being able to compete financially with Utd, Bayern, Real, Barca, AC and Inter - the exact teams who have representatives on the ECA exec board. Keep the big teams big and the poor teams poor. Changing the rules to stop certain teams being able to compete is called "cheating", I think you'll find.
> FFP rules were originally going to regulate debt and then next you heard about FFP it was based on clubs' revenue and "break-even". Many journos such as Oliver Kay and Marcotti from The Times and Martin Samuel from the Daily Mail all think that FFP has been deliberately designed to protect clubs like Utd, Bayern, Real, Barca, AC, Inter at the top and to stop clubs like City and Chelsea from being able to compete with those clubs. It's not rocket science to see that it has been designed to do that. For example, if FFP came in tomorrow, and assuming wages = 58% of revenue, this shows what each of the top 6 clubs would be allowed to spend on wages:
> 
> 1. United; 192m
> 2. Chelsea; 141m
> 3. Arsenal; 131m
> 4. Liverpool; 108m
> 5. Spurs; 95m
> 6. Manchester City; 89m


8*D

plus there was only 23 mil difference between the starting squads.


----------



## reDREDD

woohoo, we just have to drop 50 million in wages!

a bargain!


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> 8*D
> 
> plus there was only 23 mil difference between the starting squads.


where did that come from?



liverpool team for tonight



> doni, kelly, coates, skrtl, aurelio, henderson, spearing, shelvey, kuyt, maxi, caroll


----------



## Cliffy

The backlash to Woy (who is the better gaffer btw)is laughable.

The cockney mafia are gunna be gunning for roy.

Hate this bryan clough messiah rep that harry is getting.


----------



## reDREDD




----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> liverpool team for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> doni, kelly, coates, skrtl, aurelio, henderson, spearing, shelvey, kuyt, maxi, caroll
Click to expand...











Kenny looking towards Saturday it seems. Good to see Maxi get a game though,


----------



## Cliffy

redeadening said:


>


Rivaldo would be proud.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Cliffy Byro said:


> Hate this bryan clough messiah rep that harry is getting.


Exactly.


----------



## steamed hams

Liverpool...  I'm inspired to make a picture.


----------



## T-C

That piece may be the most short sighted load of nonsense that I have ever read. Also anyone who says, "FFP has been specifically designed to stop clubs like City and Chelsea from outspending rivals. FFP has been designed to stop smaller clubs from being able to compete with bigger clubs" obviously doesn't live in the real world, does this "writer" not know what the economy is currently like in the real world. For the long term health of clubs finances it is important that these sugar daddys have restraints put on them as it means that if they just feel like getting up and leaving one of their toys then the club doesn't go straight out of business.


----------



## Andre

Seb said:


> So you don't like him because he deservedly wanted more money than his team mates and questioned SAF's transfer dealings. Both of which turned out to be probably right, even if he did go about it in a childish manner. There's a reason SAF didn't throw him under the bus - he's you been your best attacking player by a mile for the past 3 years.
> 
> *Where did you get Dani Alves from then? This is a player who got his one big career move and is so in love and ingrained in the style he plays he has a tattoo symbolizing it on on his ankle.* Hardly comparable to Rooney's situation. Ashley Cole as well, what was it Wenger refused to give him £55,000 a week or something? Admittedly a money grabber, but so are most footballers (and people in general) these days. He went to a bigger club at the time because of it and has gone on to become arguably the best left-back of the last decade, possibly longer :wenger


Tattoos mean everything, just ask Eric Cantona...


----------



## Seb

Magsimus said:


> "In addition to his native English, Hodgson speaks fluent Norwegian, Swedish, German and Italian, as well as some Danish, French and Finnish."
> 
> Redknapp can't even fucking read and write. Who would you rather have?


Who gives a shit? Any modicum of relevance being fluent in other languages would have goes when you're managing your own national team. Redknapp was the standout candidate, the entire country was also calling for him, and the FA go for someone else, almost certainly because he's cheaper after throwing £6 million a year at Capello and so much money at Eriksson they were still paying him years after he left (and they still might be). The FA really did pull out the troll considering this has obviously had an effect on Spurs' season, and then they don't even appoint him anyway.

Still, a better appointment than Mclaren was. Time to get behind WOY.


----------



## steamed hams

Mr. Snrub said:


> WOY confirmed as england manager for 4 years
> 
> in other news, :arry aiming his land rover at nearest tree


He was probably so certain that he was getting the job that he might go insane and sign a few English players, and insist on only fielding English players for Spurs next season so he can pretend he is the England manager. My predicted line up for Spurs next season:

Rob Green :arry

Kyle Walker - Dawson - King - G. Johnson

Lennon - Parker - Barry - A. Johnson

Defoe - Crouch​


----------



## united_07

Seb said:


> Who gives a shit? Any modicum of relevance being fluent in other languages would have goes when you're managing your own national team. Redknapp was the standout candidate, the entire country was also calling for him, and the FA go for someone else, almost certainly because he's cheaper after throwing £6 million a year at Capello and so much money at Eriksson they were still paying him years after he left (and they still might be). The FA really did pull out the troll considering this has obviously had an effect on Spurs' season, and then they don't even appoint him anyway.
> 
> Still, a better appointment than Mclaren was. Time to get behind WOY.


how was redknapp the standout candidate, what had he done?




oh and liverpool, trusty old liverpool



Spoiler: spoiler















a minute till the end of the game liverpool get a freekick and shelvey takes the ball away from maxi and downing and says he is taking it, and puts it nearly out of the ground :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

i feel kenny owes me a refund for that match, and i wasnt even at anfield


----------



## Green Light

Liverpool are so bad


----------



## Seb

united_07 said:


> how was redknapp the standout candidate, what had he done?


Umm taking Spurs from bottom of the table when he took over to 4th, 5th, 4th this season, and to the Champions League last 8 on his and Spurs' first venture into the tournament? Highest finishing English manager for the past 3 years mean nothing when deciding the best English manager? He was quite clearly the standout candidate, nearly everybody seemed to recognise that apart from the FA (and you, obviously). I bet if he had been appointed as soon as Capello left when Spurs were a comfortable 3rd, you wouldn't even be questioning it either


----------



## reDREDD

I would. Roy shouldnt get it but neither should Harry. 3rd or not


----------



## Seb

redeadening said:


> I would. Roy shouldnt get it but neither should Harry. 3rd or not


lol because we have a monopoly of triffic English managers to choose from :wilkins


----------



## Andre

Seb said:


> Umm taking Spurs from bottom of the table when he took over to 4th, 5th, 4th this season, and to the Champions League last 8 on his and Spurs' first venture into the tournament? *Highest finishing English manager for the past 3 years mean nothing when deciding the best English manager?* He was quite clearly the standout candidate, nearly everybody seemed to recognise that apart from the FA (and you, obviously). I bet if he had been appointed as soon as Capello left when Spurs were a comfortable 3rd, you wouldn't even be questioning it either


It's something to consider, but available spending power and relative expectations are just as important. Alan Pardew is the best candidate for the job, shame he didn't want it.


----------



## Seb

Pardew had done a great job for (only) about 6 months at the time Capello left. I really rate him as a manager though and would've prefered him to Hodgson. Roy said he wouldn't take the job if he felt the public didn't want him, and, well, the public wanted Redknapp. He'll be given a chance though and he has the least pressure on him of an England manager for a long time.


----------



## united_07

Seb said:


> Umm taking Spurs from bottom of the table when he took over to 4th, 5th, 4th this season, and to the Champions League last 8 on his and Spurs' first venture into the tournament? Highest finishing English manager for the past 3 years mean nothing when deciding the best English manager? He was quite clearly the standout candidate, nearly everybody seemed to recognise that apart from the FA (and you, obviously). I bet if he had been appointed as soon as Capello left when Spurs were a comfortable 3rd, you wouldn't even be questioning it either


no he took them to 8th in the first season, and then he brought in defoe, palacios, chimbonda, keane, crouch, bassong, kranjcar and kaboul to get them to 4th in 2010. The only thing he has won is the FA cup and division 1.

Hogdson has won 8 league trophies in other european countries, finished runner up in the Uefa Cup/Europa league twice, the fulham one was a very good achievement. He also has internation experience.

Hodgson is far more qualified for the job than redknapp


----------



## reDREDD

england needs to be rebooted

from scratch, whatever the fuck theyre doing in england isnt working and hasnt been working since 1966

every manager for the last 10 years is still basically doing the same shit. Roy and harry are just continuing that trend.

England and its development need renovations on every level, and what it needs is a change of infrastructure and tough as fuck manager who doesnt give a shit to get it done

roy, harry, capello, pardew. it doesnt matter. england were getting NOWHERE. theyd make the last 16 in the euros, then get knocked out in penalties or something. which masks the idea that england really sucks to the public and management. I dont care if that lampard goal was miscounted, YOUR TEAM STILL BLEW IT ANYWAYS.

They need to take a nice strong look at themselves, and at the Dutch, Germans and Spanish, and see what is going wrong and what to do right


----------



## Seb

united_07 said:


> no he took them to 8th in the first season, and then he brought in defoe, palacios, chimbonda, keane, crouch, bassong, kranjcar and kaboul to get them to 4th in 2010. The only thing he has won is the FA cup and division 1.
> 
> Hogdson has won 8 league trophies in other european countries, finished runner up in the Uefa Cup/Europa league twice, the fulham one was a very good achievement. He also has internation experience.
> 
> Hodgson is far more qualified for the job than redknapp


You're trying to knock his achievements because he spent money on players? :lmao There isn't a single great player in that list either. He took them from 2 points in 8 games to 8th in the league, then in to the top 4 above recently Sheik-owned City who had starting splashing a lot of cash on players as well, and then in to the quarters of the Champions League at his and Spurs' first attempt. Laughable that you're trying to dismiss that as not being a great achievement.

Hodgson has had 3 big jobs in his career - Inter, Blackburn and Liverpool, and failed in all 3 of them, and his international experience is Switzerland, Finland, and UAE. Yah, that definitely prepares you for the England job ique2


----------



## T-C

I'm glad Redknapp didn't get it, mainly because I think Redknapp is a dickhead who gets far too much love in the media because he is a good interview. Fuck him.


----------



## Von Doom

Cameron Jerome. Fuck my life.


----------



## Andre

Pardew also proved himself with two great years at Reading, getting West Ham back into the premiership despite having his whole squad gutted, then getting them to a cup final and finishing seventh. 

Then he had some tough years which he seems to have learned from involving a disaster at Charlton. He got himself back on track by winning a minor cup with Southampton while rebuilding their squad for Nigel Adkins to capitalise on, I'm convinced that he would have got them up without the ten point deduction in 09-10, they were the only team to dominate us at Carrow Road when we won the league that season. 

He has also been doing an excellent job at Newcastle for longer than just this season, he seamlessly took over from Chris Hughton despite the fans being in uproar over Hughton being sacked, the Geordies didn't want Pardew at first but now they worship him. He's obviously a manager that works well under pressure which is what any England coach will need! He is also a good judge of a player which he has proved this season and at all of his other clubs (again, maybe not Charlton).

If the FA wanted to make a good long term appointment then Alan Pardew would have been the best choice. We should be writing off the Euros as a tournament that we can realistically compete in and start building a team for the future. Alan Pardew understands the importance of the team over the individual more than most, dick heads like Reo Coker and Anton Ferdinand ruined his dressing room at West Ham and he is now thriving without mouth pieces like Joey Barton and selfish individual players such as Kevin Nolan at the toon. He's a manager that I could envisage having the bottle to drop the big names when they're not performing while moulding a team with young players that are his own choices and not dictated to him by the tabloids. That's what the England football team needs, a forward thinker who can take us into the future and skip over the mediocre past and present. He was even under consideration to replace Sven back in 2006, but we all know what happened there!


----------



## Seb

Pardew did a great job at West Ham, I was surprised when he was sacked. Came so close to winning that FA Cup final as well, probably the best final I can remember.

Joey Barton is on Newsnight :lmao


----------



## united_07

Seb said:


> You're trying to knock his achievements because he spent money on players? :lmao There isn't a single great player in that list either. He took them from 2 points in 8 games to 8th in the league, then in to the top 4 above recently Sheik-owned City who had starting splashing a lot of cash on players as well, and then in to the quarters of the Champions League at his and Spurs' first attempt. Laughable that you're trying to dismiss that as not being a great achievement.


im not saying it wasnt a good achievement but i am saying in my opinion i would say taking fulham all the way to the europa league final, and just narrowly missing out after extra time is just as good achievement than what redknapp did in the champions league.



Also just seen this on twitter from some guy who apparently hosts a popular football podcast



> Spoke to a brilliant source that said Utd agreed a deal 4 Varane 2 months before he went to Real however Utd cudnt write a 20% deposit check
> 
> Also been told that Ferguson thinks Utd are just fine in Midfield, unless things change he will not buy a midfielder this summer, I'm just the messenger, if you don't believe it thats up to you. Been told Fergie thinks Carrick and Scholes are irreplaceable
> 
> Berbatov will be replaced in house with Utd considering given Owen another year, loaning out Keane then Keane taking the role in 12 months


fpalm


----------



## united_07

Seb said:


> Pardew did a great job at West Ham, I was surprised when he was sacked.


he was sacked as he had West ham's worst run of defeats in over 70 years


----------



## Seb

Former England manager Steve Mclaren and his Stewart Downing inspired Boro side got to a Europa League/Uefa Cup final too. Didn't Celtic even get to a final just a few years back? It's the highlight of Hodgson's managerial career despite having several opportunities at much bigger clubs and whilst it was a great achievement, it's not as good as what Redknapp has done at Spurs.

Edit: He had a bad few months, obviously. It quickly seemed to eradicate all the good work he had done prior to that.


----------



## steamed hams




----------



## wkdsoul

Until the English Youth System and Academies accross the country are severly looked at and coached properly and invested in, the National Team will suffer, Spain rehauled theirs 10-15 years ago, have double the amount of UEFA licensed coaches than any other European country at 12,000, with Germany 2nd, at about 9,000. England have been a quarter final team at best at European or World level for the past 20 years.

Doesn't matter who's in charge, the whole process from Youth up need looking at. Spainsh youth teams train with smaller footballs, have more training time and are and will always be, at this rate, technically superior, you cant play premiership speed/style football at International Level.


----------



## Andre

Yeah the whole thing was weird, probably didn't help that he had to deal with the 'baby bentley crew' while also having Tevez and Mascherano shoe horned into his squad under dubious circumstances. People also forget that Alan Curbishley was in charge for longer during 06-07 and was also given a fuck load of money to spend in the January 07 transfer window, he only just kept them up due to that amazing run in when Carlos Tevez started performing and Robert Green played out of his own skin. Pardew essentially made a decent champs team over achieve during 05-06 rather than fail in 06-07.

I also wanted to point out that it's a little harsh calling Roy Hodgson's time at Inter a fail, they were mediocre before he came in and he did a big rebuilding job on the squad which set them up for a long time. He left them in third place in Serie A and also took them to a 'wafer' cup final, not bad at all really. At Blackburn he started really well but the whole thing just seemed to implode. Liverpool was a definite fail, I'll give you that! I'm not sure that he's able to deal with the media (time at Liverpool, nonsense he comes out with at West Brom) which suggests that he'll fail as England coach, eventually.


----------



## Andre

Fuck, that T.E.V.E.Z smiley is annoying.



wkdsoul said:


> Until the English Youth System and Academies accross the country are severly looked at and coached properly and invested in, the National Team will suffer, Spain rehauled theirs 10-15 years ago, have double the amount of UEFA licensed coaches than any other European country at 12,000, with Germany 2nd, at about 9,000. England have been a quarter final team at best at European or World level for the past 20 years.
> 
> Doesn't matter who's in charge, the whole process from Youth up need looking at. Spainsh youth teams train with smaller footballs, have more training time and are and will always be, at this rate, technically superior, you cant play premiership speed/style football at International Level.


This also comes into it as well, hence the emergence of the new academy system in England, all of the best young talents will go to the best academies in the country, any team in the country can upgrade if they have the money and want to adapt to the new requirements. Thankfully we've (Norwich) applied for top tier status!


----------



## reDREDD

Mou could coach England and it would still bomb.


----------



## steamed hams

You mean like Chelsea's CL campaigns did under him?


----------



## reDREDD

sure why not


----------



## steamed hams

Sorry I wasn't clear on exactly how badly a team has to do to 'bomb' :terry


----------



## haribo

united_07 said:


> Also just seen this on twitter from some guy who apparently hosts a popular football podcast


If he's not completely wrong I will strangle him.










My word.


----------



## D'Angelo

Hodgson was a pretty good appointment. It's not anything to do with assembling world class players at all, it's about squeezing every bit out of limited assets, something he did very well at Fulham and WBA, and will have to do here. It's unfair to base Hodgson's quality off of spells with Liverpool & Inter, but you can't discount them either. They should be considered, but you also have to take into account the unbelievable accomplishment at Fulham. They beat Basel, Shakhtar, Juventus, Wolfsburg, Hamburg & narrowly missed out on winning it as a whole, got to a QF in the FA Cup and finished 12th, 4 points off 9th. A remarkable achievement that has bettered anything Redknapp has ever done in his career. That's not to say Redknapp hasn't done a great job at Spurs - he has, but it is misleading to say he took a team from relegation to top 4. It is just as much about how horiffic a job Ramos did than how great a job Redknapp has done. They spent a lot before the 08/09 season & started the season with such players as Bale, Huddlestone, Lennon, Pavlyuchenko, Bent, Modric, Dawson, King, Corluka & BAE all in the squad, then, as United07 said he spent around £35m in January on new players. Obviously some of those players aren't the players they are today, but even then they were nowhere near a relegation team. Jol had done as good as a job on a lot less money. Hodgson may have only managed small national teams, but he knows what it is about and Redknapp doesn't. Hodgson, as far as I know was also a key component in developing Swiss youth, something that is coming to prosper now. It is extremely difficult to measure a manager's quality in charge of a national team based purely off of managers club careers. Look at Joachim Löw, hardly a glittering club career but he is one of the best national coaches in the world. Regardless of the manager, we won't win anyway and can only plan for the future, so just get behind them no matter your personal feelings. As an above poster said, the manager shouldn't even be the biggest focus. There is still an overwhelming lack of quality, ability and professionalism from the players, and the issue of youth development needs to be seriously looked at, not just producing the quality of player but the philosophy. I don't expect us to see it as the same way as Spain does, but we can improve ten-fold on some of the things we currently do with our young players. There are a lot of fundamental problems that need to be looked at, and solved before we even start thinking of endlessly nagging at managers when the situation is poor from the ground up.

Disgrace:


----------



## Humph

haribo said:


> If he's not completely wrong I will strangle him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My word.


----------



## Silent Alarm

What the fuck, Rio?


----------



## steamed hams




----------



## Andre

Glenn Hoddle is a prime example of an average club manager being a good international coach. He did a good job with England and was generally his own man when making tactical/selection decisions.


----------



## united_07

D'Angelo said:


> Disgrace:


whats the picture? not showing up for me


----------



## CyberWaste

united_07 said:


> thought you were a spurs fan??


I've said it before here a few times that I do still support Spurs (their games are wicked expensive to go to though and the less said about Londons ridiculous hotel prices, the best) but im currently living in Australia, but when I used to live back home, I used to attend City games also, since they were very cheap to. This was back around 2005 when I first went to a city home game, so I still have a soft spot for them and have been rooting for them this season. I'm no die hard season ticket holder or anything like ive said. Also, I hate United so seeing city nick the league from under uniteds nose is terrific.

Returning back home at the end of May though, and I tend to go to one or 2 city, liverpool and Spurs games throughout the league year, but with me going to the euros in the summer, will have to see how the funds are once I return. Might limit myself to 1 game next season.

Why do some people here take such great offence or have to have a Spanish inquisition when someone who is say a supporter of one team, but is happy when another teams wins a certain game or whatever? this debate has come up so many times over the years ive been a member on this forum anyways.


----------



## CyberWaste

wabak said:


> Search posts for his username, in the sports section, with the keyword "support" and you'll get a good few laughs.


Go on then kid, tell me where the chuckles are? 


This should be good.


----------



## Irish Jet

haribo said:


> If he's not completely wrong I will strangle him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My word.


----------



## CyberWaste

Letlive said:


>


dont some athletes get erections the odd time when exercising i.e. playing football? something to do with their blood circulation heading to that region. you see wrestlers get them during matches the odd time also.



also first time changing my avatar in like 4 years from that deadmau5 head


----------



## CyberWaste

Also for those from ireland here, theres an interesting read in one of the major newspapers a few days ago I think. Maybe the irish times, im not sure what it was, I just saw a copy and paste, but it was basically about how Trap should be taking tips and tactics Chelsea used in their win over Barca in the 2 legs, and implementing them into our game for the game against Spain. I also think that is the only way for us to get a result against them. Defend and counter attack. 

Also if this guy










gets preference over this guy










at the euros, then trap, your an idiot. Mclean has to start the games, hunt is too rusty and not the same player he was back in his reading days. Maybe start hunt against spain, for better defensive work rate and experience, but not the other 2 games, as I would love to see Mclean running at Cheillieni.


----------



## Irish Jet

He wont start either, it will be Duff and McGeady.

Trap hates making changes to his "trusted" group though. James McCarthy has hit some great form with Wigan, yet he might not even make the squad, McLean might not either. He'll also go with Doyle ahead of Jonathan Walters despite Doyle having a nightmare season.


----------



## Kiz

not the first man to get a stiffy from kompany and wont be the last


----------



## #dealwithit

LOLerpool.


----------



## CyberWaste

Irish Jet said:


> He wont start either, it will be Duff and McGeady.
> 
> Trap hates making changes to his "trusted" group though. James McCarthy has hit some great form with Wigan, yet he might not even make the squad, McLean might not either. He'll also go with Doyle ahead of Jonathan Walters despite Doyle having a nightmare season.


Well at least we know he will probably be going, as the Sunderland echo (not sure if its a tabloid or reliable source) and a few other sources including the boyos Giles and Dunphy, have quoted this:



> Giovanni Trappatoni: “McClean has a 90 to 99 per cent chance of going to Poland." Would be staggered if Ireland left him out anyway #SAFC


He may be used as an impact sub, but at least trap has changed his mind from a few months ago when he said he was basically not ready this time. Thats a change for trap.

I dont think McCarthy is up to Euros level just yet to be honest, McClean has proven in the league he can do the business against some top defences, but McCarthy should be a big player come the World Cup 2014 qualifiers and the next Euro campaign.

Whats the story with Wes Holohan for Norwich? Has he any chance of getting in the euros squad, as I have been a bit out of the ROI squad loop for a few weeks. Hes a very handy player.


----------



## Samoon

Lol at liverpool. If i am not wrong, fulham took 6 points from liverpool.


----------



## IncapableNinja

Dempsey is a classy player. Not surprised he took apart the defence of Aurelio, Kelly and Coates.

And he can rap. 






Dreading the cup final, especially if we start with Henderson AGAIN at Wembley.


----------



## haribo

So that was Fulham's first EVER win at Anfield? Kenny making history all the time!


----------



## Joel

Nothing to play for in the league. Cyp final on Saturday. Can't blame Kenny for resting them. Wish we could rest a few tonight.


----------



## Magsimus

Oh but you can. Go ahead, it'll all work out fine :evil:

Rio :cena


----------



## Locomotivelung

Sky Sports is reporting that Sol Campbell has retired from football. So sudden. Such a loss. He could've continued to be a free agent for at least one more season.


----------



## Kiz

got sick of waiting for arsenal to give him another go










swag levels are off the charts


----------



## Chr1st0

CyberWaste said:


> hunt is too rusty and not the same player he was back in his reading days. Maybe start hunt against spain, for better defensive work rate and experience, but not the other 2 games, as I would love to see Mclean running at Cheillieni.


I actually think Hunt is better in the last 2 years then he ever was when playing for Ireland. He seems a lot more composed on the ball and less of a horse with blinkers on, but I think he is struggling with injuries and might not even be fit I reckon McLean will be ahead of him in the pecking order I just wish he would get ahead of McGeady.



Irish Jet said:


> He wont start either, it will be Duff and McGeady.
> 
> Trap hates making changes to his "trusted" group though. James McCarthy has hit some great form with Wigan, yet he might not even make the squad, McLean might not either. He'll also go with Doyle ahead of Jonathan Walters despite Doyle having a nightmare season.


Walters is crap and has had a crap season too and should be 5th choice if he is brought to the Euros, which he shouldn't be.

I wasn't impressed with McCarthy the few times I saw him play for Ireland.


----------



## The Monster

Not been online in bit but like to congratulate MCFC on there win over us on Monday night, there were better team & deserved 3 points.

I don’t know even now why even now why SAF picked that team & that shape but we paid price for trying to play out a 0-0 draw. This season has seen us go away from 4-3-3 & counter attacking to play old school 4-4-2/4-4-1-1 & just attack any time we have changed back to a 4-3-3/4-5-1 we haven’t been able to do well in games. The weird thing is whenever we have tried game plan of playing on counter it’s been good success but rarely done it. On Monday it showed what happened when went with 4-3-3 didn’t have control or wingers to effect game at start of game nor right style I believe we tried hit on break which fine but cos not done so regularly this season we lost art of doing it we do it every now & then but whole game plan on Monday was hit on break & we normally do it with first pass out being fast & into front players feet & very direct. This didn’t happen at all mainly cos we were nervous but cos IMO lost the knack of doing it. Counter attack is skill needs working on in training you cant just hope it works in big game/s. Need to know where space is & when player go into who makes run & what area need to go in to. But the main reason couldn’t counter is cos we were so deep only Rooney was up top on own & this was problem all night until Welbeck came on.

I said before game that needed to play 4-4-1-1 & play front 4 slightly high up & be direct & fast with first ball on counter this way played in FA Cup v MCFC & worked well, Rooney dropped off while Welbeck occupied the 2 CB meaning Rooney had space to get head up & look u & play in either Toni or Nani. This didn’t happened cos no one around him to do this & Kompany & Lescott both know how to handle Rooney as lone CF, Kompany goes touch tight when Rooney goes deep to collect ball & tries squeezing him so that has play ball backwards rather to in front of him or to side. Rooney doesn’t like that & get frustrated as seen early on in match when Kompany picked up an unfair yellow card.

Also think Rooney had off night cos playing role he doesn’t want to nor has played this season & when has not worked as said SAF gone away from 4-3-3 so means Rooney cant just switch back to knowing how to play as lone no.9 role when been playing no.10 role last 2 seasons. Not first time SAF done this & not worked but didn’t learn his lesson & did the same again here which cost us.

The other thing don’t think worked was Toni on bench & Nani on RW & Giggs on LW instead of Nani or Young? It seemed strange that went with that line up, Nani tracked back Clichy but cos did so had no outlet on RW which was wanted so meant needed outlet LW but Giggs tucked in but didn’t track back. (Something cost us the goal, more that later) It would been better having Young or Nani LW who use width but track back while Toni on RW would done same but would added pace, width & directness to our game which missing in 1st half & just show how much Rooney misses him cos if Rooney needs a easy out play cos being hassled like was Toni always thee but wasn’t on Monday.

The other thing which was wrong here was Park playing from start, at time I said this wasn’t a smart move, way Park been all season looks like lost pace, energy & touch isn’t as good any more. This was case last season but came good for one last push at end of season but think that was it its not had 1 good game for us this season & only 1 where he was half way decent was Aldershot in Carling Cup when we won 0-3 otherwise been dire. Been great servant to us over last 7 years but sadly for him I think played last ever game for us. His not a creative player & that what needed on Monday someone who can effect game in-between lines Park not that guy & spent most hopelessly chasing Yaya down but never really getting close to him. 

On LW Giggs tucked in but didn’t track back which meant Nasri & Zabaleta had free shot at Evra whose lack of positional sense was again at fault for resulting corner which MCFC scored from. It was tactic Mancini played on in 1-6 win at OT & didn’t so again here in 1st half. Nasri would drift slightly inside in-between Rio & Evra but cos Evra comes out of back & Rio has cover there space down flank for Zabaleta to run into which happy to so cos Giggs didn’t track back, MCFC get corner cos of this & there score from it.

The goal just basic mistake from Smalling I do feel for him he was solid for all game apart from 1 moment & that 1 moment decided the game, he does worst thing can do at corner loses man & goes in front of him & gives Kompany a free header smack in middle of width of goal posts soon as he connects only going in 1 place & that’s the back of the net so 1-0 to MCFC.

Just before HT as well which must been killer blow to our players. In dressing room SAF should of changed things, Toni was needed & Welbeck to. But when those 2 came on it was too little to late, Young on for Scholes was also baffling choice & fact Giggs played on 90mins while being useless in every minute of it was again worrying. Fact Giggs has another new 1 year deal after playing so poorly for whole season doesn’t fill me with confidence, what Giggs done for us is amazing but at 38 even he will know this season not performed, SAF trusts him still but I said late Monday night after game if say Ando Clev & Fletch all fit & ready would Giggs even be on bench On Monday night in my opinion I lean towards idea he would miss out altogether.

Performance wise none players were overly impressive but Jones Smalling caught my eye, Made me laugh was Jones had better night at RB then Evra did at LB when LB actual fullback & Jones is a CB. Smalling had good night stepping in for Evans but 1 mistake cost him, I don’t blame him for mistake but its human & his 22 his going mess up just how is, the mistake will haunt him for awful cos cost us game but hopefully bounces back his strong lad mentally wouldn’t be at Man Utd have faith come good again. Rio was solid as usual although his lack of pace does really concern me when had cover Evra he didn’t have legs to carry on the sprint but his awareness is still great so bailed him out which meant knew where ball was going & player going to so can put out dangerous attacks. 

The other player think can hold head up high & know didn’t do alot wrong was Carrick, He protected back 4 & kept Silva quiet & MCFC do normally try play the ball through middle but couldn’t get past him, he blocked & covered everything that came into his zone/area. Most frustrating aspect though was when Carrick did get ball try play out he didn’t have player in front to do so he ended up giving to Scholes who had same problem do played side to side. This think is area SAF might want to look into in summer playing Carrick deep fine but more CM then a CDM & When Carrick cant see pass he give it Scholes who passes cross field ball out to either wing, when Scholes not there Carrick tries this himself sometimes works sometimes it doesn’t. Love Scholes & Carrick think great players but maybe player alongside Carrick who can defend like CDM while passing ball out of defense (Deep lying playmaker) is needed in summer. 

I must say Mancini did 2 things which caught my eye which stood out, the 1st was he waited till after heard MUFC team before telling player who was playing in dressing room, (Mancini before then the player believe didn’t) This gave Mancini & players the ammo needed when heard we were going for 0-0 draw with 4-3-3/4-5-1 set up. Thought was really well done but 2nd one which think won Man City game was his subs every time SAF went make sub to effect the game within few mins Mancini went to bench & pulled off one of his players & brought on Sub to block out effect of our subs doing anything in game, if meant changing shape he did so. If meant bringing on slightly defensive player to track player then he did. Thought that was really clever of him to do this. And a big reason why MCFC kept it a 1-0 for so long which meant we didn’t get 1 shot on target for the whole game. 

For us lot questions be asked (rightfully so) & rest season for us now is about winning last 2 PL Games & seeing where it takes us, this summer which already huge become even more important this season highlighted lot problems in this side but in biggest game of season the problems were even more clear ever remember them being.

RB, LB, CDM/CM, LW, CAM & CF are all needed. A CF who can play as lone CF while being goal threat/being link up man is something think SAF try look at, the CAM is without doubt huge problem no creativity in this side from that area (From a glance it does appear we may just sign Kagawa from Dortmund for this role in the summer Yippee!). A CDM/CM to replace Scholes who can play deep lying playmaker is must for us we have no player who can do this & while in PL its important its more in CL where not having player of this quality has hurt us An actual RB would be nice that can defend (Clyne from C. Palace may be this person which fine by me) & a LB who can defend as well as attack would be just superb my patience with Evra has just about run out. 

As for outs, Berba, Owen, Kuz, Park, Fabio (Loan), will imo leave, Fryers contract running out so maybe him to, Pogba not sure still. Scholes is same & unsure on fitness of Fletch & if SAF has lost his patience with Ando to. I expect fair few youngsters to head out on loan as well which is ok as that’s not new. 

I have no complaints over result as the right team won, I was saying even when went 8 points clear not over till its officially over while others disagreed last few weeks have shown how unpredictable PL has been all season. Man City now top with 2 PL games to go & imo I don’t see them slipping up now think win both of there last 2 PL games. 

Newcastle up first for MCFC then QPR on final day of season, with QPR maybe being down by end of this weekend the final day of season could be for nothing v Man City. But Newcastle away is clearly Man City toughest game out 2. Newcastle got Chelsea away tonight & Man City on Sunday at home if want either 4th or 3rd spot they will need to get min of 4 points from both games. Chelsea may rest a few cos FA Cup Final this Saturday but still be a good side that put out there & wont be an easy game for either team. 

But Newcastle looked flat v Wigan away & that big concern that after way they have played last few months they have started hit the wall I do hope im wrong cos love nothing more then see them finishing in CL spot but hard to say, good thing is whenever Newcastle had bad result this season picked themselves up & responded well in next game, sign of good team when can do that. 

I also think we wont win v Sunderland on last day either think draw that game, but nothing set in stone & PL being so unpredictable that wouldn’t rule anything out just yet but after such a huge win over us that give them so much confidence to go out & win both there last 2 PL Games & cant see them doing any other then get 6 points & think wrap up v QPR but putting fair few in, so with that in mind again well done to Man City on there win as it was fully deserved.


----------



## D'Angelo

Aahh, Sol retiring. Class act. One of his best moments was him coming back in his 2nd spell and outpacing Bale. There was a video on YT but can't find it, might have been removed for some reason. Funny though.


Hmm, that picture I linked must have been taken down. It was the Sun's front page mocking Hodgson's speech impediment. I have used 'Woy' in the past, but usually as a term of affection, not to mock him on the front page of a national newspaper. Even more stupid considering they want Redknapp (one of their columnists, somehow) who is illiterate. Not sure how he writes his Sun columns then :torres


----------



## Andre

Just seen this linked on wrath of the barclay, I think it sums up the prem relegation scrap pretty well...


----------



## Joel

^ That is class.


----------



## Goku

:lmao


----------



## BANKSY

Lol @ Villa.


----------



## Magsimus

:kean

Bolton shall pass QPR though.


----------



## Green Light

Not holding out much hope for a result tonight, just hoping we give Chelsea a more competitive game than we did Wigan


----------



## Razor King

Soooo--what I think. Bolton will draw against Spurs tonight. They may even get the victory. Chelsea will drop points at home.


----------



## Joel

Can't see Bolton losing tonight. Especially if Muamba is going be there. They will put everything into that game for him alone. 

Dunno about our game. Any one of the three results can happen (win/draw/loss). I would hope we are still buzzing and Newcastle are doubting themselves for the first time this season.


----------



## reDREDD

we aint dropping shit, newcastle is in bad form after last week and we tore QPR a new asshole

We have the home advantage and BRAN and RAM will be back.

Though we may rest Ramires before Liverpool


----------



## Joel

Reckon Ramires will play. He rested on the weekend. Where he will play is another question. Possibly in goal?


----------



## Magsimus

#NUFC (4-2-3-1) v #CFC: Krul; Perch, Williamson, Coloccini (c), Santon; Tiote, Gutierrez; Ben Arfa, Cabaye, Ba; Cisse.

#NUFC bench vs. #CFC - Elliot, Ferguson, R.Taylor, Gosling, Obertan, Marveaux, Shola Ameobi. 

Marveaux, fuck yea :cool2

#chelsea Cech, Ivanovic, Ramieres, Torres, Obi Mikel, Malouda, Meireles, Boswinga, Sturridge, Terry, Bertrand


----------



## Joel

Proper looking at the Cup final.

Not sure if I trust Malouda to create enough for Torres.


----------



## Magsimus

Your team can be got at by the look of it. A lot of pace on the bench for later on is always a good sign (as long as we're still in the game).


----------



## Razor King

@ redead Football, man. Football.


----------



## D'Angelo

Hopefully Bolton will get something. Spurs notoriously have bad record at the Reebok and poor away from home recently. Haven't scored in over 4 away games now, or something like that. Come on Ryo, do us a favour when you come off the bench and score a hattrick :wenger


----------



## CGS

1st Point - Yesterdays result another home game another shit result 













AndreBaker said:


> Just seen this linked on wrath of the barclay, I think it sums up the prem relegation scrap pretty well...


2nd Point - That picture is simply epic :lmao 

3rd point - Seems that just like Kenny RDM is really looking into the Cup final which means Newcastle have a good chance of upsetting Chelsea tonight IMO. Right now I'm guessing it will end a draw but who knows.


----------



## D'Angelo

Draws in both games will do me nicely.


----------



## Magsimus

Torres raping us already and Tiote has a booking which will ruin his style of play. 

Great.


----------



## D'Angelo

New BBC Twitter guidelines say they can't communicate with others or RT. Great, now no BBC journo can talk about transfer news if queried :kobe

Newcastle look nervous.


----------



## Joel

Calm yo self down, Cheik


----------



## BANKSY

Great scenes at Bolton with Muamba.


----------



## Joel

All of a sudden Torres remembers how to play football. Confidence is a mad thing.


----------



## Green Light

:Cisse :Cisse :Cisse :Cisse


----------



## Joel

Class from Cisse


----------



## Magsimus

:Cisse :Cisse :Cisse :Cisse :Cisse :Cisse :Cisse


----------



## CGS

:Cisse:Cisse:Cisse:Cisse


----------



## reDREDD

DAMN YOU CISSE

WHY U SO TALENTED

death to bosingwa!


----------



## reDREDD

both fullbacks been shit so far. and malouda. an sturridge

this game needs drogba. SEND HIM ON


----------



## Joel

Mata needs to come on now.

I blame all this on your arrogance, redeadening :no:


----------



## reDREDD

we're winning

just be cool bro. we just need to never play malouda and bosingwa again


----------



## reDREDD

fuck malouda. fuck the ref. fuck bertrand. fuck shitingwa. fuck sturridge


----------



## Joel

Why start Torres with the non creative players?

Daft choice by RDM.


----------



## reDREDD

indeed. so bizarre

drogba on

plz

also, swap BRAN and bosingwa.


----------



## Green Light

Good first half (Y)


----------



## Magsimus

Perchy is dominating this here game y'all.

Nearly 2-0 off the Demba right near the end. Do bare in mind though that we were 1-0 h/t at Fulham too.


----------



## reDREDD

TORRES OUT. DROGBA IN. BUY CAVANI, LAVEZZI, HAZARD, NEYMAR, MESSI

SACK SCOLARI JOSE GRANT CARLO AVB RDM! NOW


----------



## CGS

Hey Chelski guys. We had to suck it up and lose before the cup final I think it's only fair for you guys to level the playing field :side:


----------



## Cliffy

Toon bouncing back...

Webb refereeing the City/Toon game...


Could it be...


----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> indeed. so bizarre
> 
> drogba on
> 
> plz
> 
> also, swap BRAN and bosingwa.


Nah. We have to play Bosingwa there in the CL final, so may as well let him get used to it again.

Spurs winning. Night gets worse.


----------



## united_07

fuuuuuuuuckkkkkkk

i was going to put a bet on modric being first goalscorer at 12/1


----------



## Magsimus

Cliffy Byro said:


> Toon bouncing back...
> 
> Webb refereeing the City/Toon game...
> 
> 
> Could it be...


Where's that :Cisse "chill I got this" photo.

Mata. Fuck off.


----------



## Joel

Thank God, Mata.

Why Sturridge off and Maluda on though?


----------



## CGS




----------



## Magsimus

Dirty cunt


----------



## D'Angelo

Yay. Reo-Coker. 1-1. Now come on Chelsea.


----------



## Green Light

Here comes Super Shola to seal the win


----------



## Seb

D'Angelo said:


> Yay. Reo-Coker. 1-1. Now come on Chelsea.












Edit:


----------



## ABK

Might as well just settle for a draw here. That's if we get to score


----------



## D'Angelo

No wonder Bolton are going down. Two shocking goals to concede. Both so easy for Spurs.

edit: 4-1. you know you're hopeless when adebayor who has been useless lately is scoring 2 vs you. fuck it. shit night if chelsea lose aswell.


----------



## Seb

Delighted to see Kevin Davies and the rest of Bolton fuck off to the Championship. Has there been a more cynical, dirty team in football in the last decade?


----------



## reDREDD

stupid bolton. 

PLAY FOR YOUR FALLEN BROTHER YOU DUMB FUCKS

also, notice how harry is totally back in when england job is off the table

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Joel

Top 4 over. Gotta beat Bayern in their home :argh:


----------



## CGS

Was just gonna say as well Redead that Spurs seem to have found their form again

Damn 10 minutes. More than enough time for shiz to go down in this game


----------



## D'Angelo

10 mins added on... come on Chelsea. 

At least we're not relying on other results yet. Still very much in our hands. Must beat Norwich.



EDIT: Holy fuckin' shit Cisse. Unbelievable.


----------



## Joel

WHAT A FUCKING GOAL


----------



## united_07

what a fuckin goal by cisse, better do it on sunday :side:


----------



## CGS

:Cisse:Cisse:Cisse:Cisse:Cisse:Cisse:Cisse:Cisse:Cisse:Cisse:Cisse:Cisse:Cisse:Cisse:Cisse:Cisse
:Cisse:Cisse:Cisse:Cisse


----------



## Shepard

Holy fuck Cisse.



:wilkins


----------



## Magsimus

OMFG!!!!!

Good lord almighty :Cisse


----------



## ABK

What a goal! What a troll!


----------



## Seb

Tito's first signing?

:Cisse


----------



## Green Light

:Cisse


----------



## D'Angelo

fucking amazing technique, goal of the season. 3rd/4th will now be incredibly close.


----------



## reDREDD

holy shit, what a fucking goal


----------



## steamed hams

CISSE, YOU GOTTA BE KIDDIN ME!


----------



## KingKicks

Fucking amazing from Cisse.


----------



## D'Angelo

VINTAGE Cisse.


----------



## reDREDD

death 2 cisse


----------



## ABK

First league win at Stamford Bridge for N'Castle since 1986? Wow... Credit goes to Cisse for his sensational goals. Guy's amazing. 13 in 12 matches, couldn't ask for more. Oh and RDM, you got your starting line up wrong tonight. I'd rather him start with the top guns


----------



## Green Light

Gonna be hard to keep hold of :Cisse in the summer, what an amazing goal. Great performance all round and a HUGE win that I absolutely didn't expect at all. I missed the injury to Tiote, hopefully it's not too serious but it didn't look good when he was stretchered off


----------



## Magsimus

wut.


----------



## steamed hams

One more win for Spurs and they are guaranteed to finish above Chelsea. Same for Newcastle. 

And Tottenham's next game is Villa :arry


----------



## reDREDD

whatevs, its all good, we just gotta beat bayern at home

no problemo


----------



## CGS

Green Light said:


> Gonna be hard to keep hold of :Cisse in the summer, what an amazing goal. Great performance all round and a HUGE win that I absolutely didn't expect at all. I missed the injury to Tiote, hopefully it's not too serious but it didn't look good when he was stretchered off


I don't think he will leave just yet tbh. He's Just settling in (DA Fuck?). If he will leave I see it being either next Jan or Next summer. Who knows though Maybe we will come in with a £35m bid for him :side:

Edit










UMad Chel$ki


----------



## Seb

Magsimus said:


> wut.












:Cisse :Cisse :Cisse :Cisse :Cisse

Goal of the season at a canter.


----------



## Joel

Congrats Mags, Green Light (and other Toon fans). Thoroughly deserved win (Y)


----------



## D'Angelo

3. Arsenal 66pts / 4. Spurs 65pts / 5. Newcastle 65pts / 6. Chelsea 61pts

One slip up and we could finish 5th. Same goes for Spurs and Newcastle. I think Newcastle will lose to City so hopefully they won't be up there. Both us and Spurs have straight forward matches now. Hopefully, Villa will get one of those infamous 0-0 draws with Tottenham. If we don't beat Norwich at home we don't deserve top 4 quite frankly. Should beat WBA away. Spurs/Toon have momentum now which is vital.


----------



## reDREDD

SCOLARI JOSE GRANT CARLO AVB RDM OUT! NOW

also, fuck bolton. i hope they get relegated


----------



## #dealwithit

Papiss Cisse? More like Papiss GOATse.


----------



## Magsimus

Joel said:


> Congrats Mags, Green Light (and other Toon fans). Thoroughly deserved win (Y)


(Y)

Very noble of you, which makes me laugh looking at your sig :lol The honourable Snow overcomes the #EvilChelseaCharge :side:

@CGS Is that gif sig size?


----------



## Oliver-94

Tottenham are finding their form back. If only we had beaten Wigan at our home... 

Still, 3rd place could be confirmed by the weekend. COYG!!


----------



## Von Doom

I spat coke all over my monitor, and all through my nose at that Cisse goal. Ridiculous.


----------



## Razor King

Cisse and his goals :mark:

@ Chelsea fans Don't worry. Torres looks to be ready for Bayern.

@ Stringer <insert Cisse "I got this" graphic> I'm confident we will beat Norwich. van Persie for a brace!

I'm surprised at Spurs' results, btw. It must have something to do with Woy being named England Manager. :arry


----------



## reDREDD

torres 2 score 4 goals vs bayern

most of the attacking line and midfield sucked today. torres was decent though

also, i coulda sworn GOATse is some kind of sick sex fetish

co


----------



## CGS

Magsimus said:


> (Y)
> 
> Very noble of you, which makes me laugh looking at your sig :lol The honourable Snow overcomes the #EvilChelseaCharge :side:
> 
> @CGS Is that gif sig size?


Was gonna say I aint sure since it's a pretty damn big gif but seems like it works for you so it's all good (Y)


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Wow @ Cisse's goals


----------



## Green Light

I will never get tired of watching that gif


----------



## Oliver-94

Green Light said:


> I will never get tired of watching that gif


 I hope us and you lot finish in the top 4 but sadly I can't see that. One of us will drop out. Spurs finding their form back doesn't help either. :sad:


----------



## Joel

Well we may as well rest everyone in the last league games against Liverpool and Blackburn now. Means we may get to see the likes of Lukaku, Piazon and Chalobah in the starting line up. Wish we coudl recall Josh and let him start some games too.

The game vs Bayern is literally the biggest game in this club's history. Losing it is absolutely scary.


----------



## CGS

The battle right now is literally for 3rd and I'd love to see Newcastle get fourth but with them having to face City I don't give them much hope of getting that especially with Spurs finding their form again it seems. 

Ideal 

3rd. Newcastle
4th Arsenal
5th Spurs 

With Chelsea winning the Champo league and costing Arsenal 4th 8*D

What I think 

3rd - Arsenal 
4th - Spurs
5th - Newcastle


----------



## Ruckus

Did anyone else prefer Cisse's first goal?


----------



## Magsimus

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Did anyone else prefer Cisse's first goal?


Amazing how a goal of such quality will be overlooked. It was absolutely top drawer as well.


----------



## Humph

Amazing goal but why was there 10 minutes of added time?


----------



## Magsimus

Letlive said:


> Amazing goal but why was there 10 minutes of added time?


Mikel elbowed Tiote and he was down for 8 mins, stretched off in the end.

Not badly hurt though, apparently.


----------



## Joel

Magsimus said:


> Mikel elbowed Tiote and he was down for 8 mins, stretched off in the end.
> 
> Not badly hurt though, apparently.


Good to hear. Thought Mikel was a bit naughty there.


----------



## Kazz

YES! YES! YES! YES!

That is all.


----------



## Nas

this is goal of the season, btw.


----------



## Seb

Nas said:


> this is goal of the season, btw.







He got this one too. Both were in the space of a few weeks iirc.


----------



## Mikey Damage

my goodness is that goal ridiculous. just insane.


----------



## Toronto

Cisse's goal was goal of the season, no doubt


----------



## ABK

Seb said:


> He got this one too. Both were in the space of a few weeks iirc.


Those goals were unbelievable. Never knew about them. Pure class!


----------



## Samoon

Good job newcastle.


----------



## EGame

That was goal of the season BY FAR. It's an impossible goal, not many players would ever consider shooting from there, especially with the outside of their foot. What's even scarier is that he did it intentionally. Un-fucking-believable. 

Newcastle have just been so awesome to watch this season, just fantastic.


----------



## Silent Alarm




----------



## Zen

Cisse is a beast!


----------



## Samoon

Cisse second goal was fantastic!!!!!! How did he scored that???? What a beauty.


----------



## Renegade™

Cisse, my word

:wilkins


----------



## Razor King

^ With his leg.

@ Samoon


----------



## wkdsoul

Yeah, i know the Newcastle game is gonna be tough, hopefully they'll play like they did at Wigan and not Chelsea.

If we can bury Ben Arfa, we should be ok.. De Jong to break him in half again..


----------



## Green Light

Pardew saying Tiote will be ready to play against City (Y)

http://www.setanta.com/ie/Articles/2012/05/03/Pards-reveals-Tiote-boost/gnid-140849/


----------



## Magsimus

wkdsoul said:


> Yeah, i know the Newcastle game is gonna be tough, hopefully they'll play like they did at Wigan and not Chelsea.
> 
> If we can bury Ben Arfa, we should be ok.. De Jong to break him in half again..


:banplz:

@GaryLineker
BREAKING NEWS! Harry Redknapp has after all got the big job at the Euros! He will be part of the BBC team

:lol

I can see it now. "ooh, this England team isn't set out very well..." 

*France score* 
"Triffic" :arry


----------



## BANKSY

MY WORD

Goal of the season?

Only others I can think are Crouch v City and Suarez v Norwich


----------



## Rush

Suarez's wasn't even our best goal of the season. I much prefer Coates' scissor kick.


----------



## Kiz

cisse 1, crouch 2, rvp 3.


----------



## CGS

Keep forgetting COATES sisscor kick. Wonderful hit from a 6' odd defender. Defo up there. 

Cisse defo wins it though like SA's pic said that shit defied the laws of physics :lol in no world sould that ball of swerved like that. Amazing stuff. Crouch 2nd but 3rd is up for grabs righ now. Good few cases.


----------



## Magsimus

http://sport.uk.msn.com/football/goal-of-the-season-2011-12

The people have spoken. PAPISS wins, and rightfully so. I've never seen anything like that swerve. 

Physics 0-1 Cisse. :Cisse


----------



## STALKER

Holy shit @ the Cisse goal.


----------



## Klee

Magsimus said:


> http://sport.uk.msn.com/football/goal-of-the-season-2011-12
> 
> The people have spoken. PAPISS wins, and rightfully so. I've never seen anything like that swerve.
> 
> Physics 0-1 Cisse. :Cisse


The only thing like it was Roberto Carlos's famous free kick.

Definate Goal of the season from Cisse incredible!!! A friend of mine thinks it was a cross - I slapped his face!


----------



## Seb

Didn't he hit it with the outside of his foot? Pretty simple really, I don't see how it "defied the law of physics", that's the direction you would expect the ball to go. The fact that he hit it with the outside of the foot itself is what made the goal so ridiculously awesome, as it's such an incredibly hard skill to be accurate with.


----------



## CGS

Magsimus said:


> http://sport.uk.msn.com/football/goal-of-the-season-2011-12
> 
> The people have spoken. PAPISS wins, and rightfully so. I've never seen anything like that swerve.
> 
> Physics 0-1 Cisse. :Cisse


List needs more COATES

:Cisse deserves it 100x over though. Brilliant skill.


----------



## D'Angelo

In terms of technique then it's Cisse 1st, RvP v Everton second. Both unbelievable efforts that you don't often see. Much prefer a team goal or a goal that displays supreme technique like that than the rather boring half way line goals these days (even though they do require technique)


----------



## Andre

Seb said:


> Didn't he hit it with the outside of his foot? Pretty simple really, I don't see how it "defied the law of physics", that's the direction you would expect the ball to go. The fact that he hit it with the outside of the foot itself is what made the goal so ridiculously awesome, as it's such an incredibly hard skill to be accurate with.


Yep, Cisse basically struck the ball by swinging his foot across to the left with the top of his foot at an angle pointing to his right, hence the curl and the ball looping over Cech. If Cisse's studs were parallel to the ground then it would have gone wide of Cech's right hand post instead. Great technique but far from impossible, the shot was hardly at rocket speed so it was probably a lot easier to control.


----------



## CGS

On the topic of goals Rooney's Overhead kick has apparently been voted by the fans as the best goal of the last 20 years in the Premier League 

This man got shafted hard


----------



## united_07

Chain Gang solider said:


> On the topic of goals Rooney's Overhead kick has apparently been voted by the fans as the best goal of the last 20 years in the Premier League
> 
> This man got shafted hard


hey the public have spoken :

and anyway rooney's goal was a more important goal, a winner in a derby


----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> hey the Fergie Association have spoken :


Fixed for ya


----------



## Joel

Le Tiss got screwed too.


----------



## Henry Hill

Henry vs Man Utd is a pretty easy number 1 for me.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I picked the Bergkamp goal. Spent many hours trying and failing to recreate that in the park.


----------



## Magsimus

Poor Nikos Dabizas  Violated horribly with that goal.


----------



## Rush

Seb said:


> Didn't he hit it with the outside of his foot? Pretty simple really, I don't see how it "defied the law of physics", that's the direction you would expect the ball to go. The fact that he hit it with the outside of the foot itself is what made the goal so ridiculously awesome, as it's such an incredibly hard skill to be accurate with.


That. Already this goal has got so overrated. Its the same technique you see a ton of players do when the ball is on the ground to curve it the opposite way to their natural curve. It is a brilliant goal because its hard to control and incrediably easy to slice but its not an 'impossible' goal or something that a ton of strikers couldn't do.



Silent Alarm said:


> I picked the Bergkamp goal. Spent many hours trying and failing to recreate that in the park.


i did a similar flick (a way easier one tbf) in a game to get past a defender then shot miles over the bar


----------



## #dealwithit

Cisse's goal is not overrated at all. To have the imagination to even attempt what he did was remarkable, let alone pulling it off. Curling the ball with the outside of the foot mightn't be the hardest skill in the world, but to do so ass accurately as he did, and as deceptively (in regard to the way the flight on the ball completely caught Cech out and effectively lobbed him) was truly remarkable. 

Crouch's goal was good too, but his mentality to was 'im far out on an angle, im just going to try and loop the ball into the far post', which he did. Cisse's idea was 'im going to hit this with the outside of my foot, have the ball appear to be heading to the near post, but then curl and dip wickedly over the keeper into the far post'. It truly was an outrageous goal, and for me easily the Goal of the Season.


----------



## Cliffy

I'd have gone with the Di Canio goal against wimbledon


----------



## Rush

Bananas said:


> Cisse's goal is not overrated at all. To have the imagination to even attempt what he did was remarkable, let alone pulling it off. Curling the ball with the outside of the foot mightn't be the hardest skill in the world, but to do so ass accurately as he did, and as deceptively (in regard to the way the flight on the ball completely caught Cech out and effectively lobbed him) was truly remarkable.


I said it was a brilliant goal but it is easily one of the most overrated goals of the year. You'd think that it healed young children and turned water into wine. Overrated doesn't mean its bad ffs.


----------



## Green Light

Would go for Bergkamp's goal too (can't believe that was 10 years ago btw), he was always one of my favourite players to watch

I think this deserves a shout out too


----------



## Magsimus

Shola gets so many assists. Usually for wonder goals :mark:

Shay Given claimed he assisted that a few weeks ago. lolno.


----------



## Kiz

Rush said:


> I said it was a brilliant goal but it is easily one of the most overrated goals of the year. You'd think that it *healed young children and turned water into wine*. Overrated doesn't mean its bad ffs.


prove it hasnt :torres


----------



## Klee

I'm at work so I cant post a video. 

Can anyone remember Trevor Sinclairs overhead kick? Please can someone post a link. 

It is seriously sick!!! It's not premier league but it's worth a look.


----------



## united_07

Green Light said:


> Would go for Bergkamp's goal too (can't believe that was 10 years ago btw), he was always one of my favourite players to watch
> 
> I think this deserves a shout out too



think this was a better volley but it wasnt even nominated


----------



## Snowman

> I'm at work so I cant post a video.
> 
> Can anyone remember Trevor Sinclairs overhead kick? Please can someone post a link.
> 
> It is seriously sick!!! It's not premier league but it's worth a look.







This?


----------



## D'Angelo

People getting worked up over a goal voted by general idiots. :torres

Interesting developments with Chelsea and Battersea Power Station. Offered to buy it to build 60,000 seater stadium there. I imagine Roman will fund it, he will have to. If they didn't get CL football it would be impossible, and they definitely wouldn't be able to spend any money either, they'd probably have to sell. Wenger done the impossible here, remarkable we have competed over the past 5 years when it looked as if we might drop out for a while on little to no money in the transfer market with such huge debts hanging over us.


----------



## Klee

SN0WMAN said:


> This?


Yes, if it is Trevior Sinclair hitting an overhead kick from outside the area off the crossbar?


----------



## Razor King

Goal of the PL? Bergkamp. He knew what he was doing all along.

The FA Cup Final... I'm really unsure here. I think it might go to Penaldos; I mean, penalties.




Rush said:


> I said it was a brilliant goal but it is easily one of the most overrated goals of the year. You'd think that *it healed young children and turned water into wine*. Overrated doesn't mean its bad ffs.


Errr... What the heck?




D'Angelo said:


> People getting worked up over a goal voted by general idiots. :torres
> 
> Interesting developments with Chelsea and Battersea Power Station. Offered to buy it to build 60,000 seater stadium there. I imagine Roman will fund it, he will have to. *If they didn't get CL football it would be impossible, and they definitely wouldn't be able to spend any money either, they'd probably have to sell.* Wenger done the impossible here, remarkable we have competed over the past 5 years when it looked as if we might drop out for a while on little to no money in the transfer market with such huge debts hanging over us.


CL? Well, what if they win the whole thing? :torres

Roman won't sack any more managers (hypothetically) and probably will cut it a little lose for rebuilding and reconstruction of the club (literally and figuratively). That's all IF they did win it.


----------



## Joel

It's crazy how this Champions League final defines the direction the club goes both on and off the field. It really is a must win, because there is nothing but negatives to follow if the loss occurs. It's scary and it'll be hard to watch (for Chelsea fans).


----------



## EGame

I'm 95% sure Bayern will win the CL.


----------



## united_07

Apparently Drogba is going to appear on the Graham Norton show tonight :lmao


----------



## Joel

What a guy. Looking forward to his customary cup final goal tomorrow.


----------



## STALKER




----------



## Tomkin

It's all about the throw...


----------



## Magsimus

united_07 said:


> think this was a better volley but it wasnt even nominated


I am in a state of absolute shock that you think a Manchester United goal is better. Would never have expected that.

:side:


----------



## Gunner14

Cloverleaf said:


> I'm at work so I cant post a video.
> 
> Can anyone remember Trevor Sinclairs overhead kick? Please can someone post a link.
> 
> It is seriously sick!!! It's not premier league but it's worth a look.


cant decide between that and Rivaldo's for best overhead kick ever.



D'Angelo said:


> People getting worked up over a goal voted by general idiots. :torres
> 
> Interesting developments with Chelsea and Battersea Power Station. Offered to buy it to build 60,000 seater stadium there. I imagine Roman will fund it, he will have to. If they didn't get CL football it would be impossible, and they definitely wouldn't be able to spend any money either, they'd probably have to sell. Wenger done the impossible here, remarkable we have competed over the past 5 years when it looked as if we might drop out for a while on little to no money in the transfer market with such huge debts hanging over us.


05/06 - £25,650,000
06/07 - 11,715,000
07/08 - 21,856,000
08/09 - 31,450,000
09/10 - 15,391,000
10/11 - 13,582,500
11/12 - 52,218,000
12/13 - 10,200,000

Total - 70 players chosen to be bought at a cost of = 182,062,500.

Yeah in the last 7 years we clearly couldn't have spent the best part of 200M better on quality rather than quantity. Wenger has done a job nothing remarkable nothing spectacular just a choice. Considering what he had to begin with during this time it's hardly an achievement.

Always have to remember that Wenger turned down £100M transfer kitty 2 seasons ago and instructed the board to pay it off the debt incurring the club with £37m in charges for paying off loans early. That £37M could have been used on alot better things.

Also have to remember the board turned down having the entire debt paid off in exchange for a place on the board forcing Usmanov into the position of having to plan a hostile takeover instead of being a willing partner. These retarded decisions from the board and manager are the problem.


----------



## Gunner14

Cloverleaf said:


> I'm at work so I cant post a video.
> 
> Can anyone remember Trevor Sinclairs overhead kick? Please can someone post a link.
> 
> It is seriously sick!!! It's not premier league but it's worth a look.


cant decide between that and Rivaldo's for best overhead kick ever.



D'Angelo said:


> People getting worked up over a goal voted by general idiots. :torres
> 
> Interesting developments with Chelsea and Battersea Power Station. Offered to buy it to build 60,000 seater stadium there. I imagine Roman will fund it, he will have to. If they didn't get CL football it would be impossible, and they definitely wouldn't be able to spend any money either, they'd probably have to sell. Wenger done the impossible here, remarkable we have competed over the past 5 years when it looked as if we might drop out for a while on little to no money in the transfer market with such huge debts hanging over us.


05/06 - £25,650,000
06/07 - 11,715,000
07/08 - 21,856,000
08/09 - 31,450,000
09/10 - 15,391,000
10/11 - 13,582,500
11/12 - 52,218,000
12/13 - 10,200,000

Total - 70 players chosen to be bought at a cost of = 182,062,500.

Yeah in the last 7 years we clearly couldn't have spent the best part of 200M better on quality rather than quantity. Wenger has done a job nothing remarkable nothing spectacular just a choice. Considering what he had to begin with during this time it's hardly an achievement.

Always have to remember that Wenger turned down £100M transfer kitty 2 seasons ago and instructed the board to pay it off the debt incurring the club with £37m in charges for paying off loans early. That £37M could have been used on alot better things.

Also have to remember the board turned down having the entire debt paid off in exchange for a place on the board forcing Usmanov into the position of having to plan a hostile takeover instead of being a willing partner. These retarded decisions from the board and manager are the problem.


----------



## Nas

I still think that Rooney's overhead kick came off his shin.


----------



## Seb

Best bicycle kick is also the best CL goal ever.


----------



## Gunner14

thought you'd have gone for this one due to it's timing and importance to the history of Barcelona

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGXUsfB5uXg

2 minutes to go in the 2nd half of the final game of the season Barca had to win to get into the champions league qualifiers ahead of Valencia on goal difference and Rivaldo pulls that out.


----------



## Green Light

Seeing as it is the cup final tomorrow...






On an unrelated note it seems like everytime I look at The Sun they have a new sex/hooker related story about Balotelli


----------



## Joel

Green Light said:


> Seeing as it is the cup final tomorrow...


First trophy of the JOEL era :mark:

Now tomorrow Di Matteo is going to win that cup as our manager :mark:



Gunner14 said:


> thought you'd have gone for this one due to it's timing and importance to the history of Barcelona
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGXUsfB5uXg
> 
> 2 minutes to go in the 2nd half of the final game of the season Barca had to win to get into the champions league qualifiers ahead of Valencia on goal difference and Rivaldo pulls that out.


Probably the greatest hat trick of all time.


----------



## CGS

First trophy of the JOEL era?

I Didn't know they moved the Champions league to tomorrow Joel 8*D


----------



## Joel

Haha. What I meant was that when we won it in 97, it was the first trophy we won since I was a supporter/born.

We got both FA Cup and Champions League sorted though :jordan2


----------



## Razor King

For today's final, I'll give the slightest of edge to Liverpool. It's going to be very tight but yes.

On the prem game, we're winning. It won't be straightforward though.


----------



## STALKER

I don't plan to watch the game today, the reason being every single time i watch Chelsea play and want them to lose they end up winning.


----------



## Samoon

I think liverpool is going to win the FA cup, recently Liverpool has a very good record against chelsea so i think they will beat chelsea today and lift the FA cup.


----------



## Rush

To be honest Chelsea should bend us over and fucking rape. It shouldn't be close but it probably will be.


----------



## Kiz

expect liverpool to win 2-0. chelsea focusing too much on the cl final


----------



## Magsimus

Go Chelsea gogogo.

Can't see it being a good game though. at all.


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> Haha. What I meant was that when we won it in 97, it was the first trophy we won since I was a supporter/born.
> 
> We got both FA Cup and Champions League sorted though :jordan2


My Mistake. But you still ain't taking it :jordan2

Part of me think's we will take it simply because like I said to my friend yesterday are season pretty much ends today. Chelsea got a lot of other things to worry about and until the Arsenal game is over could still be keeping an eye out for Champo league as well as the final

Racist Liverpool V EVILCHELSEACHARGE. What a day of football. Huh even when you think Terry & Suarez both got two cup finals this year. Maybe racism has it's perks :terry :suarez1


----------



## Zen

Come on Chelsea!!!


----------



## God™

This goal sends shivers down my spine. Probably my favorite league goal ever.


It also makes me sad because it's a reminder of how good Essien was before injuries hit.


----------



## Nige™

Liverpool will win, Dalglish will be so unbearably smug and I will cry, even more on Monday night but Liverpool fans will be the ones smiling today unfortunately.


----------



## Kazz




----------



## #dealwithit

Chelsea will win on account of Liverpool being shit.


----------



## Kazz

:cool2


----------



## EGame

strong goal keeping.


----------



## BANKSY

Henderson vs MRLSH over who can do the least for their team over 90 mins.

:downing


----------



## reDREDD

hey, MRSLH scores when he wants


----------



## EGame

LMAO at Arsenal's midfield.


----------



## Joel

If Arsenal don't win here, our loss to Newcastle is going to piss me right off 3 days after it happened


----------



## Rush

nah, arsenal lose, Spurs win, eventually Spurs in 3rd, Arsenal in 4th BUT Chelsea win the CL so i die laughing that Arsenal are in Europa. Oh and City win the title so Nasri can stick it right up the Gunners fans :suarez1


----------



## D'Angelo

If there was ever a blueprint for a day to go so badly... this would be it. Shocking (so far). Didn't think Norwich would play with this much freedom at all. Everyone looks nervous apart from Koscielny & Gibbs who have both saved us on numerous occassions. Sagna injured and out for next game surely. Apart from Yossi's goal they've been by far the better team. Showing suspect bottle before getting over the finishing line. Reminiscent of the 4-2 Wigan game in 06. Hope for the same outcome...

This is our 19th defensive combination of the PL campaign.


----------



## Joel

I rather screw Spurs than Arsenal. I really don't like Spurs. From Levy, to Harry, to most of their players...

So maybe we can agree on THE TOON getting third.


----------



## Green Light

If only we had beaten Wigan fpalm


----------



## D'Angelo

Why are we charging too many men forward? Vermaelen cost us the second goal and it nearly cost us again too.

We're getting lucky. Norwich should have had a pen and Yossi could have easily gone off for kicking out. If we ever needed some decisions, it's now.

Possibly worst performance at the Emirates of the year, so far.


----------



## Rush

that is an absolute fucking joke. 100% clear cut penalty not given. utterly pathetic.


----------



## Kazz

Norwich :mark:

Ridiculous refereeing in this.


----------



## D'Angelo

Norwich should have had a pen, but if we win and people start blaming ref decisions when we've had some of the worst decisions go against us this season, then that's pretty poor. Norwich fans will have every right to be aggrieved but not opposition fans. If we don't get a penalty this game, that's the whole season gone without getting a penalty. If everything went for Norwich, I doubt you'd be complaining about the refereeing.

We need a massive 2nd half and a bollocking from Arsene & Pat on his last home game as Asst. Manager. Anything less than a win is unacceptable.


----------



## Rush

Other games have no bearing on the fact that it was a clear cut penalty. 3-1 down and i wouldn't see you coming back at all. Refereeing has been absolute garbage. The standard across the board is a disgrace in what is supposed to be a, some would say the, top league in the world.


----------



## Joel

Tbf, if you watch La Liga, Serie A and even the Champions League, most of the refs tend to be really poor. It really is a big issue in the whole Europe rather than England alone.

FIFA deeming Webb the best referee in the world by giving him the World Cup final says it all.


----------



## Kazz

Jesus someone get Delia to the ref. "Where are you? Let's be having you! Where are youuuuu?!"


----------



## Rush

Yes, what i'm saying is the class on the pitch should be backed by referee's who can see straight.

Should be a 2nd yellow there, Norwich are getting raped by the ref today.


----------



## Kiz

reffing in this deplorable. penalty calls missed, ramsey should be off, bloody hell


----------



## ABKiss

I miss Arteta... Ramsey is the cancer of Arsenal's midfield.


----------



## D'Angelo

Craziest game of the season. Both teams should have scored about 2 goals each this 2nd half.

We're getting frustrated and petulant. Should be down to 9.

Oh, Chamberlain is coming on. The saviour, the greatest player to ever live who will score 6 goals.


----------



## Rush

yeah and norwich should've had 3 or 4 in the first half, and a pen, and Ramsey should have got an early shower :downing


----------



## Medo

*I hope Chelsea win the cup but i expect Liverpool to take it.*


----------



## D'Angelo

3 very good chances missed in the space of a minute.

Norwich looking as nervous as anyone defensively. Awkward headers, misplaced passes and mis-kicks abound in their defence. We haven't punished them for it, as usual.

Holy shit, going 4-4-2. Ox on left, Chamakh/RvP up front? Better do something.


----------



## Green Light

It was only a matter of time, great finish by RVP


----------



## D'Angelo

as i said in the catbox this is 3-2 either way. can't see a draw.


----------



## EGame

lmao what was that


----------



## D'Angelo

as i said norwich defending as nervous as anyone. can't be complacent. CAN'T concede.


----------



## Green Light

:torres


----------



## Joel

MORISON


----------



## EGame

OHHHHH LAWWWWWWWDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Andre

Just scared my girlfriend with my shouting celebration of that one R goal, watching a stream on headphones, lol.


----------



## EGame

:lmao :lmao

This is an insane game.


----------



## Rush

should be like 6-6 with a few pens and a red or 2 :lmao


----------



## Green Light

Incredible, what a game.


----------



## wabak

wagner


----------



## EGame

Potentially catastrophic for Arsenal.


----------



## D'Angelo

pretty mad game. norwich deserved point. they should have had a pen, we should have had 2. both should have had a player sent off. should have won easily in the end. must have spurned about 8+ chances in the last 20 minutes alone.

have to rely on villa getting a 0-0 draw now, and newcastle getting beat. exactly what shouldn't happen, relying on other's results to get 3rd. looks like we might have to settle for 4th unless spurs bottle it again, then hope for chelsea to lose, play a qualifier and spend no money until we have the money again.


----------



## haribo

Kazz said:


>


----------



## Joel

Arsenal praying for a Bayern win even harder now, lol


----------



## #dealwithit

Only we could do that. Fuck.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Absolutely shocking. We have no one to blame but ourselves if we miss out on C/L football next season. RVP will surely walk too.

Just have to pray Man City and Villa do us a favour tomorrow. 

Going to WBA last game of the season and Hodgson's last game in charge where the WBA players will surely play their hearts out to give Hodgson a good send off? Doesn't exactly fill me with confidence.


----------



## Destiny

What an incredible game.

Was a pleasure to watch. 

Arsenal living dangerously now for third spot.


----------



## Andre

HEART ATTACK! HEART ATTACK! HEART ATTACK! HEART ATTACK! HEART ATTACK! Thank fuck that's over...No Elliot ward = No defeat. Bennett and Martin were blocking everything they could get in the way of, we really missed Adam Drury at left back today, Lappin was getting a new arsehole torn out there, at least he got an assist. If Holt and Ruddy aren't in England's Euro 2012 squad then Roy Hodgson is an idiot, he'll probably pick a couple of loyal goombas like Zamora and Foster.

How bad were Arsenal's defence at times? Kolscielny must be one of the worst prem defenders I've seen in a long time. Also hilarious that Kieran Gibbs is getting a game these days, he must have improved a lot since he was at Norwich! The Arsenal keeper had a shocker, sure he'll have better days. Van Persie...what can you do, just too good.

By the way Newcastle and Tottenham fans, you're welcome!


----------



## Ruckus

That's 3 draws and 1 loss in the past 4 games. Arsenal bricking it as they do every season.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Joel said:


> Arsenal praying for a Bayern win even harder now, lol


Might be Newcastle or Spurs doing the praying that night. We may be consoling ourselves over having to play Europa League football next year come the C/L final if things continue to go tits up.

Fuck what a horrible thought!


----------



## CGS

Thank u :wenger now Chelsea can have a bit more hope. 

Still expect Arsenal to finish 3rd even with that result.


----------



## Gunner14

such a great way to sign off the emirates season. Reminding everyone what a clueless tool Arsene is. 

Full credit to Paul Lambert and Norwich they copied the blueprint of Wigan and came and played their games. They deserved all 3 points.

Benayoun SHOULD have been sent off for kicking out.
Koscielny COULD have been sent off card for the shirt pull that denied a clear goalscoring opportunity,
Ramsey SHOULD have been sent off for being a dirty cunt. Too many last warnings.
Song SHOULD have been sent of the 1st time he raised his hands and if not then deff the 2nd time.

We should have ended the game with 7 men and if Simean Jackson was RVP we've have been on the end of a real spanking. 

Completly summed up Arsene Wengers reign as Arsenal manager when pressure is on he hasn;t a clue. Posted on twitter if we go back in time and replace Winston Churchill with Arsene Wenger we're all speaking German now.


----------



## Rush

Norwich absolutely deserved all 3 points there. 



Bananas said:


> Only we could do that. Fuck.


pretty sure we could as well.


----------



## Green Light

Looks like it's gonna be

1 City
2 Utd
3 Spurs
4 Arsenal
5 Newcastle
6 Chelsea

Unless City bottle it tomorrow and/or :Cisse pulls out another magic trick


----------



## Joel

Villa to win later, please. C'mon steamed hams!

Wrong thread, but c'mon Stevenage too. Win today and it's in the Play Offs again!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Just cannot see Villa getting anything against Spurs tomorrow. They have been dire recently.


----------



## EGame

Gunner14 said:


> such a great way to sign off the emirates season. Reminding everyone what a clueless tool Arsene is.
> 
> Full credit to Paul Lambert and Norwich they copied the blueprint of Wigan and came and played their games. They deserved all 3 points.
> 
> Benayoun SHOULD have been sent off for kicking out.
> Koscielny COULD have been sent off card for the shirt pull that denied a clear goalscoring opportunity,
> Ramsey SHOULD have been sent off for being a dirty cunt. Too many last warnings.
> Song SHOULD have been sent of the 1st time he raised his hands and if not then deff the 2nd time.
> 
> We should have ended the game with 7 men and if Simean Jackson was RVP we've have been on the end of a real spanking.
> 
> Completly summed up Arsene Wengers reign as Arsenal manager when pressure is on he hasn;t a clue. Posted on twitter if we go back in time and replace Winston Churchill with Arsene Wenger we're all speaking German now.


Perhaps Arsene should have learned from the best.


----------



## wkdsoul

wtf? great game, coulda been 5-3 with pen shouts.. 

Arsenal needing favours all over the place, RVP will enjoy his time at City.. We're an emerging little club with eye on the pris, if we get past Newcastle tomo its over. we'll beat QPR easy. Just a case of keeping the ball away from their midfield, especially Ben Arfa, Sessegnon for Sunderland gave us a nightmare to mark, a few weeks ago, and Arfa on his day his better than him, but if Barry and Toure play like the did on Monday, they'll dominate the game, but we'll see.. I expect us to line us as we did on Monday, if we can run out Man Uniteds 442 should work again against the toon (who are team of the year in my book).

Side Note : Rush, who's the chick in your sig ?


----------



## Rush

Delta Goodrum. 


we better win this final


----------



## united_07

There will be Fergie quotes in tomorrows papers, and the dreaded 'value in the market' phrase emerges again :downing


----------



## Kiz

Rush said:


> Delta Goodrum.
> 
> 
> we better win this final


goodrem


----------



## Ruckus

At least RVP has scored 30 league goals now. That will put his price up when Wenger sells him just before the first game of the season. ique2


----------



## Rush

totally just noticed that typo. my bad snrub


----------



## Gunner14

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> At least RVP has scored 30 league goals now. That will put his price up when Wenger sells him just before the first game of the season. ique2


Lol such a naive one.

Once it becomes clear RVP won't sign a new deal (before the euro's) then RVP's value drops as he's 28 with a year left on his deal and no desire to stay. Then we have tow choices get nothing for him or get the best possible price we can but buying clubs aren't stupid they won't spunk money out they'll be bidding around £20m tops due to age injury record and desire to leave.


----------



## D'Angelo

Rush said:


> Norwich absolutely deserved all 3 points there.


Exactly how? They were nervous as fuck defensively as much as we were for the second half and hung on with Ruddy keeping them in the game. They were far better first half but a lot less in it for the second half. Szczesny also made two basic, basic errors leading to their first and third goals. As usual, smaller clubs playing well against the bigger clubs gives them the divine right to the win? Bollocks. Also can't blame ref decisions as we had as many shit decisions go against us as Norwich did by the end of the game. 

Koscielny has been our best defender this year by a mile, and much better than Vermaelen who hasn't had the best of times at all. Gibbs was our second best player too, so hard to see where criticism of them is coming from. RvP was off the mark today, but he got two goals so can be forgiven obviously. Song had a nightmare and was the worst player on the pitch. No co-incidence that our best run of form came with Per in the side. Majority think he's shit because he is tall and slow, but he was class. A calm and composed figure in the centre of defence and someone who can keep the ball well under pressure. Verm is too forthright with his game, we need Per with Kos when he's fit, which is something I didn't think I'd be saying when he'd signed, if we can keep Kos that is. He's far too good for the EL.


----------



## IncapableNinja

Looks like we're going with:

Reina, 
Johnson, Skrtel, Agger, Enrique, 
Spearing
Bellamy - Gerrard - Henderson - Downing
Suarez​
Good team. Maxi might have sneaked in due to his run of goals against Chelsea but it wasn't to be.

Suarez to net a brace before lifting the trophy, firing off racial epithets as Michael Cole and Jerry Lawler thank us for watching.


----------



## Rush

Yeah but just say in some divine world the ref gets every decision right. Norwich are 3-1 up, playing well and Ramsey gets sent off. You really think the match turns out the same way? :downing


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

EGame said:


> Perhaps Arsene should have learned from the best.


At least Wenger doesnt run off at the first sign of pressure like Pep. :shocked:


----------



## Gunner14

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> At least Wenger doesnt run off at the first sign of pressure like Pep. :shocked:


wins 13 out of 16 trophies. Leaves because he's bored. What exactly has he got left to do at Barca nothing. Better of leaving and winning in a new country.


----------



## Gunner14

D'Angelo said:


> Exactly how? They were nervous as fuck defensively as much as we were for the second half and hung on with Ruddy keeping them in the game. They were far better first half but a lot less in it for the second half. Szczesny also made two basic, basic errors leading to their first and third goals. As usual, smaller clubs playing well against the bigger clubs gives them the divine right to the win? Bollocks. Also can't blame ref decisions as we had as many shit decisions go against us as Norwich did by the end of the game.
> 
> Koscielny has been our best defender this year by a mile, and much better than Vermaelen who hasn't had the best of times at all. Gibbs was our second best player too, so hard to see where criticism of them is coming from. RvP was off the mark today, but he got two goals so can be forgiven obviously. Song had a nightmare and was the worst player on the pitch. No co-incidence that our best run of form came with Per in the side. Majority think he's shit because he is tall and slow, but he was class. A calm and composed figure in the centre of defence and someone who can keep the ball well under pressure. Verm is too forthright with his game, we need Per with Kos when he's fit, which is something I didn't think I'd be saying when he'd signed, if we can keep Kos that is. He's far too good for the EL.


Norwich played better. Created better chances. We should have had half our team sent off. Thats pretty much why they deserved the win.

Koscielny is a very very poor reader of the game. Most of his good stuff has come from recovering from a mistake. Can't really see any club wanting to buy him so think we're safe on that front. I'd swap him from Kompany, Coloccini in a heartbeat.

Vermaelen is like an under 10's cb likes getting muddy putting in tackles so jumps in at every opportunity but gets over excited and desperate to score so spends just as much time running up the pitch. So poor mentally wouldn't be arsed if he went to Madrid.

Per - As you mentioned very composed very calm. Only problem is he can'tdeal with pace so while he'd have been fine and relished the tussle with Holt today the pace around him Jackson etc.. would have given him alot of trouble. If we could mould Pers reading of the game into Kos+ Vermaelen while giving Per there pace and recovery speeds we'd have 3 exceptional CB's


----------



## Kiz

reports that sagna has a broken fibula and misses the euros


----------



## EGame

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> At least Wenger doesnt run off at the first sign of pressure like Pep. :shocked:


Yeah after 4 years and 13 trophies he has never felt an ounce of pressure until these past two weeks. 

Norwhich played very admirably, they continued to press on even after Arsenal looked to seal the win. They earned the result.


----------



## Andre

Every time I've seen Koscielny play there have been comical own goals, poor positional play, terrible distribution into opposition strikers feet and just generally a lot of panicked scrambling around. I really don't rate him, sorry.


----------



## Gunner14

AndreBaker said:


> Every time I've seen Koscielny play there have been comical own goals, poor positional play, terrible distribution into opposition strikers feet and just generally a lot of panicked scrambling around. I really don't rate him, sorry.


Don't blame you. You seem to have alot of sense. Kos heart is in the right place he's a tryer and has moments but i can't see him ever moving from Arsenal to a big club.


----------



## Joel

Cech; Bosingwa Ivanovic Terry Cole; Mikel Lampard; Ramires Mata Kalou; Drogba

Expected, tbh. It's the team I used on FIFA a few days ago when previewing this match. Got the Liverpool team wrong though :side:


----------



## Humph

Kalou for Torres early on plzz


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Gunner14 said:


> wins 13 out of 16 trophies. *Leaves because he's bored*. What exactly has he got left to do at Barca nothing. Better of leaving and winning in a new country.


Dont buy that. Think he left when it dawned on him that this season Barca were not going to land either La Liga or the C/L. Think he became used to Barca winning either or both each season and the one season that it was obvious that this wasn't going to happen, he decided to leave.


----------



## steamed hams

Joel said:


> Villa to win later, please. C'mon steamed hams!


No, sorry. I've informed the lads of all the 'boring' jabs aimed at Villa this season and have told them to bend over nice and easy for 'Arry. :redknapp


----------



## Fabregas

Europa League here we come.


----------



## EGame

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Dont buy that. Think he left when it dawned on him that this season Barca were not going to land either La Liga or the C/L. Think he became used to Barca winning either or both each season and the one season that it was obvious that this wasn't going to happen, he decided to leave.


He told the members of the FCB board he was going to leave back in October, but he didn't tell the team or anyone else because he felt it was going to greatly effect their confidence and psychology (which it would have). 

He felt after only losing both the CL and La Liga would be the best time to announce him leaving because there was no major trophy left to fight for and their was only a month remaining on his contract. 

Regardless this was far from an immediate decision, even if we had won the sextuple this season, Pep would have still left. He had his mind made up at the start of the season.


----------



## Green Light

Would smash


----------



## Joel

Cause I'm such a nice guy, here is a gift for you Liverpool fans just before the game:



Spoiler: Present for Rush, CGS and the rest of the Liverpool fans













For your tears of sorrow, bitches!


----------



## Rush

Is that for when i fapfapfap at the end of this game? 




(but yeah, we're going to lose )


----------



## EGame

Got a feeling this will be a snoozer.


----------



## EGame

FUCKING RAMIRES

That cunt has been ruining everyone's hopes this season. If anyone will win the CL for Chelsea it will be him.

Edit: I think he is suspended for the final actually? LOL.


----------



## Victarion

RAMIRES. So Godly. This should make it a decent game too. Well who cares as long as the result is right but it'd be nice.


----------



## ABK

Ramires, my personal player of the season.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Dare I say Ramires has been Chelsea's MVP this season?


----------



## Magsimus

:lmao Enrique for the goal. Shite. Also thank you very much Norwich/AndreBaker. Even if we lose tomorrow the CL race will go to the last game.


----------



## Destiny

What a horrible final so far.

Terrible tactics/formation by Kenny. 

Meh.


----------



## BANKSY

Gerrard having to play attacking midfielder and playmaker cause Spearing and Henderson are garbage.

:downing


----------



## Cliffy

remember when this tournament meant something ?


----------



## CGS

Lol at our midfield letting us down big time thus far. Enrique wasnt great for the goal but speo was the main culprit in that attack. Our formation isn't working for us either. we need. a second striker on the field badly.


----------



## IncapableNinja

Jesus. H Christ

We look like a bunch of jobbers against Ryback. As against Cardiff and Everton, the first half can't be much worse.

We have Gerrard, though. No worries.


----------



## Destiny

Enrique has looked gash so far. 

Carroll to save us.


----------



## ABK

Boring first half tbf. Need Torres to come on. He'll be hungry to score against L'pool.


----------



## BANKSY

SAVEPOOL.CARROLL


----------



## Victarion

Dat Drogba.


----------



## CGS

The one time I decide to put faith in pool they let me down. Typical :downing


----------



## ABK

Drogba has done it again!


----------



## STALKER




----------



## Rush

Spearing should be embarrassed by that performance. Fucking useless midget.


----------



## Gunner14

So now its safe to say Liverpool have now had a shit season. 1 cup probably finish bottom half??


----------



## Cliffy

Hope kenny doesn't get sacked.


----------



## Rush

Even if we had won i'd consider it a shit season. I don't care about the Carling Cup and the FA cup while it would have been nice doesn't make up for finishing in mid table and losing as many games as we have.


----------



## Edgehead 26

Sala could have killed the game right there, oh well.


----------



## Gunner14

Rush said:


> Even if we had won i'd consider it a shit season. I don't care about the Carling Cup and the FA cup while it would have been nice doesn't make up for finishing in mid table and losing as many games as we have.


Yeah but if you won today you could have always had the Mickey Quinn defence of this season Liverpool entered 3 competitions and won two of them and 2 out of 3 is good going.


----------



## Cliffy

:lmao DROGBA


----------



## united_07

Rush said:


> Even if we had won i'd consider it a shit season. I don't care about the Carling Cup and the FA cup while it would have been nice doesn't make up for finishing in mid table and losing as many games as we have.


How can it be a shit season when you signed DAT KIT DEAL, WARRIOR WARRIOR WARRIOR WARRIOR WARRIOR


----------



## Rush

BIG ANDY CARROLL. Season is back on :side:


----------



## Cliffy

Oh shit...


----------



## Green Light

BIG ANDY


----------



## STALKER

Well at least Liverpool did the double this season.

Edit- Carroll


----------



## #dealwithit

Fucking hell, I can so easily see Chelsea beating Bayern now and us finishing fourth. I'm so gutted right now that I can't even take pleasure in LOLerpool's failings.

EDIT - YES!


----------



## steamed hams

Downing assist for goal scored by Carroll. :wilkins

Come on Liverpool, we want one more season of Kenny!


----------



## Irish Jet

How the fuck are Downing, Henderson and Bosingwa playing any games, let alone fucking FA Cup finals for these clubs?


----------



## Gunner14

Irish Jet said:


> How the fuck are Downing, Henderson and Bosingwa playing any games, let alone fucking FA Cup finals for these clubs?


Ask JAy Spearing,


----------



## Cliffy

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL !!!!!


----------



## steamed hams

:blatter :blatter :blatter

Yeah it wasn't in but the poor linesman was guessing.


----------



## Edgehead 26

Woah


----------



## CGS

FUCK OFF


----------



## Cliffy

stop replaying that shit.

It wasn't in, that won't stop kenny complaining tho.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

This will be Ashley Cole's 6th or 7th winners medal. Wow.


----------



## ABK

We've done it!



Ace Ventura said:


> This will be Ashley Cole's 6th or 7th winners medal. Wow.




Ashley Cole's 7th.


----------



## united_07




----------



## Edgehead 26

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Rush

Irish Jet said:


> How the fuck are Downing, Henderson and Bosingwa playing any games, let alone fucking FA Cup finals for these clubs?


Spearing is gash, Shelvey is gash, Lucas is injured, Adam is injured. Although Henderson isn't half as bad as everyone in this thread claims. Obviously not worth the price we paid but he's been less shit than Carrick this year.


----------



## razzathereaver

Fun fact: Torres has now won his first trophy in England, and it was against the club he came to England for 5 years ago.


----------



## DocBlue

*THANK FUCK FOR THAT!!!*


----------



## Green Light

Congrats Chelski


----------



## united_07

Rush said:


> Spearing is gash, Shelvey is gash, Lucas is injured, Adam is injured. Although Henderson isn't half as bad as everyone in this thread claims. Obviously not worth the price we paid but he's been less shit than Carrick this year.


seriously? you think one of united's better players this season has played worse than henderson???


----------



## Joel

WOOOHOOOOOOOO!

One down, one to go :side:

Unlucky, Rish, CGS and the other LFC supporters. Maybe this is the result that you need to spend on better players now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Another FA Cup! Drogba is a great performer in FA Cup finals/Wembley, and does it again. Chelsea became defensive as hell in that second half, and it was terrifying at times (especially for that Andy Carroll non goal). Not bad Liverpool, looked a constant threat after a shit first half. Good game for Carroll.

I don't remain too high on the game in Munich, but at the very least we end the season with a trophy. Still might not wipe away how horrible it may be to not have Champions League next season though.


----------



## Irish Jet

I'm not Carrick's biggest fan but LOL at the notion that Henderson has been better than him.


----------



## DocBlue

Lol at Mikel robbing the trophy!


----------



## Destiny

Kenny started so negative and paid the price.

No guts no glory.

Carroll was beast though!


----------



## Rush

united_07 said:


> seriously? you think one of united's better players this season has played worse than henderson???





Irish Jet said:


> I'm not Carrick's biggest fan but LOL at the notion that Henderson has been better than him.


:troll

although if you think he's been one of United's best players you're kidding yourself.


----------



## seabs

*Phil Dowd should be given a retrospective ban for that dive.

Chelsea deserved the win overall. They're gonna miss Drogba so much whenever he leaves. Always delivers huge in the big matches and did it again today. *


----------



## Razor King

Congratulations to Chelsea. The FA Cup should now be renamed to Chelsea-Drogba Exhibition Cup now.

On our game, please, please, please--let's qualify for the Europa League. (Y)


----------



## IncapableNinja

Amazing save by Cech. Cup winning stop.

Damage was done at half-time, needed to make the changes then. 

Good stuff, Chelsea. Kings of the FA Cup. They have a strangehold on those Wembley finals.

Well in, Andy. Clear MOTM for me. Sad that he's saved those performances for that half of the Wembley pitch.



IncapableNinja said:


> The possibility (inevitability :torres) that we could win two domestic competitions..





Joel said:


> For future reference.











BAYERN!​


----------



## EGame

Liverpool's season is completely over. 

Catastrophic would be the best way to describe it.


----------



## Joel

IncapableNinja said:


> Amazing save by Cech. Cup winning stop.
> 
> Damage was done at half-time, needed to make the changes then.
> 
> Good stuff, Chelsea. Kings of the FA Cup. They have a strangehold on those Wembley finals.
> 
> Well in, Andy. Clear MOTM for me. Sad that he's saved those performances for that half of the Wembley pitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joel said:
> 
> 
> 
> For future reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAYERN!​
Click to expand...

Haha. Forgot about that.

You guys have something there, but you just need to sort through the crap. Gotta stop with this British policy as well.


----------



## CGS

Shame we couldn't end the season on a high note but shit happens I guess. Ball was defo over the line even though it didn't look like it was from some angles. Pretty much Karma for the Garcia 2005 goal. 

Ahh well. Main positive I guess - Andy Carroll probably had he's best ever game in a Liverpool shirt. He was the game changer for us. If he can take that performance and do it over and over again next season I think I can come to terms with us paying £35m for him. Still not worth it but it would ease the pain a lot. On the flipside I want Spearing gone now tbh. The guys at an age where he should be hitting his peak and I don't see him ever coming really good. Dude was awful today and even though you could make a case for Enrique and Reina not doing enough to deny Ramires it was Spearing miss hitting the ball that led to that attack to begin with. Our midfield line in general was awful apart from Stevie who had to do freaking everything until Carroll came on. The defence were good to IMO but because of how shite are midfield was they found themselves getting exposed way to often and much more than they could handle at times. 

Congrats to Chelsea though because they did deserve it. We played shite until Carroll changed things and they made full use of it. Can't deny that one bit. Well done lads.


----------



## Razor King

I still can't believe how we played today. I won't even list the players who were awful.

Gervinho had a shaky start but was splendid in the second half. Chamakh did amazingly well after coming on too. van Persie scored two goals but he really should have buried the chance when he was one-on-one with Ruddy.

For us, I hope it's 3rd or Europa League for us. I'm sick of this 4th place and awaiting until the play-offs to decide if we should buy players as if we are some mid-table club. I'm being very honest when I say that I'd happily take Us finishing 4th and Chelsea winning the CL--just so that we can get this "top-4 trophy" mentality out.

Against WBA, we have to start van Persie and Chamakh up front and Chamakh is looking a lot sharper in the parts he's been on in the past two games.


----------



## IncapableNinja

Chain Gang solider said:


> On the flipside I want Spearing gone now tbh. The guys at an age where he should be hitting his peak and I don't see him ever coming really good.


No doubting he had a horrific game today, shouldn't have been on the pitch after half-time. Still, I think he had a solid enough season after the Lucas injury. Was one of the few players with the balls to tackle Micah Richards at the Etihad in the league game and you always know what you're going to get with him. For better and for worse. Definitely need proper back-up for Lucas but I have no problem keeping Jay. Homegrown quota and all that noise, too.

I suppose the the real problem with third choice players is that sometimes you're forced to play them.


----------



## T-C

Kenny Dalglish's face at the end there made me very happy. The senile old fuck.

Also Reina's "goalkeeping" for the first goal was an embarrassment.


----------



## D'Angelo

Razor King said:


> I still can't believe how we played today. I won't even list the players who were awful.
> 
> Gervinho had a shaky start but was splendid in the second half. Chamakh did amazingly well after coming on too. van Persie scored two goals but he really should have buried the chance when he was one-on-one with Ruddy.
> 
> For us, I hope it's 3rd or Europa League for us. I'm sick of this 4th place and awaiting until the play-offs to decide if we should buy players as if we are some mid-table club. I'm being very honest when I say that I'd happily take Us finishing 4th and Chelsea winning the CL--just so that we can get this "top-4 trophy" mentality out.
> 
> Against WBA, we have to start van Persie and Chamakh up front and Chamakh is looking a lot sharper in the parts he's been on in the past two games.


I'll do it for you then:

Szczesny - worst game in an Arsenal shirt, ever.

Sagna - decent, leg break is heartbreaking really.
Koscielny - best player
Vermaelen - a load of wank. awful. amount of times he left us exposed being too cavalier was awful
Gibbs - also had a decent game. probably 2nd best player. 

Song - don't want to talk about it 
Ramsey - poor and should have been sent off. 
Rosicky - surprisingly poor on recent form

Gervinho - shit first half, much better 2nd half on the left
Benayoun - fantastic goal and was important in another. decent.
RvP - excellent two goals, but inexcusablty fucked up two big chances.

Didn't think many were that bad, individually. What we lacked wasn't bottle, but organisation and coherency. Verm & Song bombed forward to leave us with 2 players being attacked by 3 or more. Two strikers pressed centre backs and GK - all crumbled apart from Kos. Such a dreadful performance, and only redeeming thing is the last 10 minutes where we were very good but spurned too many chances. Losing patience with Song, if we get a £15m+ offer we should sell. He is told to attack, but his basic duties are being plainly avoided now. He's lucky Arteta covered his ass a lot, a luxury he hasn't had lately. It's a shame as when he sits he is a good player. 

At the moment top 4 is a trophy, in fact, it's bigger than that. We NEED top 4, we NEED CL to keep/attract players and to stay competitive until 2014 where there will be a major overhaul of club finances. If we don't get it I will be extremely sceptical about where our future lies. Hopefully we can invest money before we get the CL money, but I doubt it. The spending spree wasn't initiated because of the 8-2 but because of the CL money available. I imagine we'll have £20-25m to spend if we don't get CL, unless we go all out and throw everything at it in the hope players will join us in the CL. At the moment there are good signs, changes being made in playing and coaching staff, buying quality early and possible changes in the boardroom. Early signs, but positive ones at that.

Our future now lies with Emile Heskey getting something off Spurs, or a 0-0 draw...


Can't say I'm not happy with Chelsea winning the cup. I was getting sick of most Liverpool fans acting as if they'd already won the trophy so it was a nice reality check.


----------



## #dealwithit

We should change our name to Hospital FC.


----------



## Andre

Jay Spearing is a very poor footballer, he plays like a league one midfielder with very little technical ability and a mentality of "running around like a headless chicken will make up for my lack of ability". Spearing was partially at fault for both Chelsea goals today, a poor pass that set up Chelsea on the counter for the first, he then got done like a kipper by Lampard in the build up for the second. 

Liverpool need to get rid of players like Spearing if they want to progress as a club, otherwise they have plenty of decent players but not enough pure quality to be pushing for the top four. Pool lack a couple of consistent wingers and a goal poacher, that's what they need to be challenging for the champion's league places, solid cover at centre back and in midfield would also be a necessary requirement. Pepe Reina could also do with some quality competition, he has gotten really sloppy over the past two seasons, today was no exception.


----------



## CGS

IncapableNinja said:


> No doubting he had a horrific game today, shouldn't have been on the pitch after half-time. Still, I think he had a solid enough season after the Lucas injury. Was one of the few players with the balls to tackle Micah Richards at the Etihad in the league game and you always know what you're going to get with him. For better and for worse. Definitely need proper back-up for Lucas but I have no problem keeping Jay. Homegrown quota and all that noise, too.
> 
> I suppose the the real problem with third choice players is that sometimes you're forced to play them.


I'll let this guy explain it



AndreBaker said:


> Jay Spearing is a very poor footballer, he plays like a league one midfielder with very little technical ability and a mentality of "running around like a headless chicken will make up for my lack of ability". Spearing was partially at fault for both Chelsea goals today, a poor pass that set up Chelsea on the counter for the first, he then got done like a kipper by Lampard in the build up for the second.
> 
> Liverpool need to get rid of players like Spearing if they want to progress as a club, otherwise they have plenty of decent players but not enough pure quality to be pushing for the top four. Pool lack a couple of consistent wingers and a goal poacher, that's what they need to be challenging for the champion's league places, solid cover at centre back and in midfield would also be a necessary requirement. Pepe Reina could also do with some quality competition, he has gotten really sloppy over the past two seasons, today was no exception.


Essentially this. I did back Spearing a few months back when BULK and I believe Rush were saying how shite he was but even I can't defend him anymore. If we are going to keep him then it kinda needs to be on a reserve/CC/FA Cup early stages basis & Maybe at times Europa League depending on what league games we also have that week. The guy just seems to run alot and pass a lot but does very little else. He's not creative enough to attack and he's not big,strong or defensively stable enough to play a holding or Defensive Midfielder. Honestly I don't know where to really put him.

We are fine in Defence if you ask me. At most maybe a new LB (Robinson looks ok though). Outside that we are fine. our midfield is horrendous outside Stevie & Lucas. Hendo has improved but he needs more time. Maxi doesn't seem to get enough time when he's one of our best players right now. I see him leaving in the Summer as well. Sort of the midfield and get a striker plz.


----------



## Andre

I think Liverpool will need a replacement for Carragher who just looks far to slow to cope with the speed of the prmier league these days, Skrtel and Agger are solid but need a reliable back up. Liverpool's young academy full backs look decent so there's no need to worry about cover in that position. 

Gerrard, Lucas, Adam and Henderson is a reasonable set of central midfielders but lacks a real edge. Stevie G is getting on and less reliable due to fitness issues, Henderson is not quite there yet while I don't think Adam will ever be a genuine champion's league midfielder. Lucas is not a creative player but very good at what he does. 

When I lived in Durham a few years ago my Boro supporting mates reckoned that Stewart Downing wouldn't have even played for them if he was right footed! I don't think that he has improved much since then. Wide men/auxillary attacking midfielders are vital to a team that wants to be pushing for the top, yet the question is: have Liverpool already spunked the best part of their budget up the wall?


----------



## T-C

I have now seen enough of Henderson to be completely sure in my opinion that he is a nothing player and will not amount to anything more than a nothing player. I really don't know what he does well at all.


----------



## D'Angelo

These problems for Liverpool really aren't surprising. Many said all this in the summer. Jay Spearing is 23, hardly old but he has never been touted as anyone who will properly make it there, yet he is getting games in an important role. Everyone points to the expensive signings, but Enrique had a shocker today, and whilst he is is good he has too many shockers for Liverpool. I also haven't been impressed with Kelly after having his injury problems. Flanagan & Robinson are talents but they can't be thrust into anything, as Flanagan showed in the game vs Blackburn. They have only marginally improved with the signings they made and regressed a lot since the days of Rafa. They're a mid-table side on paper and in reality, and they need an overhaul, but as the above poster said have they already spunked most of their budget away? Probably. They need a striker, a couple of midfielders at least, a world class winger and competition at GK if they want to make a go of it next season. This squad is in now way capable of challenging for the CL at the moment, and in a year that has seen Arsenal have a disastrous start losing one very good player and the heartbeat of the team, lose Wilshere to injury, use 19 different defensive combinations, have no-one to backup RvP & have three shocking spells, and still be in 3rd place way out in front of Liverpool is really saying something.


----------



## CGS

Carra's replacement will be Coates really. Plus if required Kelly is a natural CB despite playing RB for us so I reckon we are ok in that regard. 

Agree about the Midfield though. Stevie is good but is slowly becoming less and less effective and can't go on forever so we need a replacement for him. Hendo needs more time and Lucas is boss at what he does but he needs another creative player to go along side him. Adam is pretty inconsistant too. He can have a stormer when he wants but then he will go and have a horrible game the following week. Defo what we don't need 

As for the budget I reckon Kenny (if he's still in charge) will get a small budget but yeah we probably fucked a lot of the money away. Some players would probably have to be sold to generate more. That would probably come from guys like Kuyt, Maxi, Fabio and maybe a few others.


----------



## Andre

Henderson has a very good first touch and has shown terrific vision when playing for Sunderland, but he needs to bulk up if ever wants to dictate the bigger games in the premier league, in any 50/50 situation you know he will lose out due to his lack of stature and weak tackling ability. I think that his big move may have come too soon (price tag might be a heavy burden to carry for a young lad), he played less than one hundred career games before joining Liverpool (ten of those were in the champs for Coventry), he's also only twenty one, judge him after a couple more seasons when he has had time to develop the weaknesses in his game, obviously dependent on Liverpool's level of patience with him.


----------



## T-C

AndreBaker said:


> Henderson has a very good first touch and has shown terrific vision when playing for Sunderland, but he needs to bulk up if ever wants to dictate the bigger games in the premier league, in any 50/50 situation you know he will lose out due to his lack of stature and weak tackling ability. I think that his big move may have come too soon (price tag might be a heavy burden to carry for a young lad), he played less than one hundred career games before joining Liverpool (ten of those were in the champs for Coventry), he's also only twenty one, judge him after a couple more seasons when he has had time to develop the weaknesses in his game, obviously dependent on Liverpool's level of patience with him.


I have a couple of Sunderland supporting mates who were always amazed when he was getting linked with big moves and were staggered when Liverpool paid what they did. They were always of the opinion that Henderson will run around a lot and can do a job on the right side of midfield, or the runner in a midfield three, but he is permanently lost when playing in the middle as part of a 2. From what I have seen I would tend to agree with their judgement. He is like a shit Darren Fletcher with no balls.


----------



## D'Angelo

To be fair, Wilshere dominated a lot of games last year through ability and heart. He isn't exactly the tallest or bulkiest, and he'd only played for Bolton a few times before going on to be one of the best players of the year. With Henderson it just seems to be a lack of real ability and concentration at the moment, so time will tell.


This article really does show what idiots a lot of United fans & journalists who wrote about it generally are:

http://sportwitness.ning.com/forum/topics/how-a-lone-tweeter-fooled-manchester-united-fans-and-the-media-ov


----------



## #dealwithit

I think we can all agree that Henderson is basically Gibson but without the long shots

:darren


----------



## Oliver-94

Well played Norwich. They played very well and once again, we underestimated the opposition. If we had beaten Wigan/QPR and Chelsea (second string side) then 3rd would probably be confirmed by now but no, we set ourselves a difficult last day finish. 

Our other two rivals (Newcastle and the Spudz) have tough fixtures tomorrow and all we could do is hope they'll drop points.


----------



## T-C

In fairness, Wilshere is a very very good player. But Henderson doesn't even compare favourably with the likes of Rodwell who I also think is hugely overhyped for what he's done.


----------



## CGS

In regards to Hendo he has improved as the season goes on. Not a great deal but he's improved. At One point you wouldn't even notice him on the pitch because all he did was make short passes for 90 minutes. Now he's trying to attack a bit more. 

To be honest Hendo reminds me of Lucas in a sense that EVERYONE thought he was shite early on and now look. Time to tell if Hendo comes good too but he's only 20 and has more than enough time to fix up.


----------



## Andre

T-C said:


> I have a couple of Sunderland supporting mates who were always amazed when he was getting linked with big moves and were staggered when Liverpool paid what they did. They were always of the opinion that Henderson will run around a lot and can do a job on the right side of midfield, or the runner in a midfield three, but he is permanently lost when playing in the middle as part of a 2. From what I have seen I would tend to agree with their judgement. He is like a shit Darren Fletcher with no balls.


Yeah, that's what I was sort of hinting at. Henderson has some ability there but can't deal with the hustle and bustle in the middle, the point about having to play out wide or in a middle three rings true.



D'Angelo said:


> To be fair, Wilshere dominated a lot of games last year through ability and heart. He isn't exactly the tallest or bulkiest, and he'd only played for Bolton a few times before going on to be one of the best players of the year. With Henderson it just seems to be a lack of real ability and concentration at the moment, so time will tell.


If by dominating games you mean giving away a lot of fouls, then yes I suppose. Maybe dominant in possesion but not so much off the ball. Reminds me of Gazza in that sense, maybe harsh on Wilshere who actually makes a few clean tackles!


----------



## T-C

I always thought Lucas got a raw deal, particularly from Liverpool supporters. It's also very different when you are a young player who has only played in a league halfway across the world and you have to deal with a new style of football, new position and new culture that you are living in. Henderson moved what, 120 miles south?

He will have to be given more time, mainly due to the fee paid for him, but I don't see much there that would lead me to believe that he will be a vital part of a good Liverpool team.


----------



## D'Angelo

Yes, but I was just making the point that you don't have to be big or bulky to dominate midfields in England. @Andre, he's not the greatest tackler but he is superb at keeping the ball, finding space and knowing where to pass. That's what I'd class as dominating games as, these days anyway. As Xabi Alonso said, if you keep the ball there's no need for tackles.

EDIT: this is the game that sums up all his qualities, and his tackling is pretty good here as well.


----------



## Andre

...but Liverpool aren't good enough to keep the ball constantly, so therefore they need to have battling qualities. 

It's all good Alonso coming out with those comments when he plays for Madrid, but do you really expect the majority of other teams to compete without being stong and brave off the ball? It doesn't matter who you play for really, there will always be instances when players need to scrap for the ball, 50/50's will always be a big part of the game. Put Alonso in a side with less quality and he will soon start making more tackles.

Fair enough Jack Wilshire might not need to battle when playing for Arsenal because of the players surrounding him, yet he will need to if he's going to play for England! Despite all of the recent bandwagoning, tackles will always be a big part of the game due to the varying range of quality between opposing teams. Inter Milan won a champions league because of the way Mourinho set them up to sit deep and clog the shite out of anything that moved (a bit harsh maybe) before breaking on the counter, Chelsea also only recently overcame Barcelona due to similar qualities. There are only a select few sides who have the luxury of not needing to tackle.


----------



## Emily90

Disgrace the amount of acting Drogba done today, though is that really new.


----------



## united_07

Emily90 said:


> Disgrace the amount of acting Drogba done today, though is that really new.


:suarez2


----------



## Joel

Emily90 said:


> Disgrace the amount of acting Drogba done today, though is that really new.


Another FA Cup winning goal from Drogba today, though that isn't really new either :terry


----------



## T-C

Drogba is immense, I'm bemused as to why Chelsea are letting him go.


----------



## Seb

Drogba has a serious case for best Wembley player ever. Shame he's an ass bandit.

So can anyone stop Di Matteo Terry and CLEAN AND HONEST CHELSEA?


----------



## reDREDD

Its nice we won, but honestly, I might trade it for a 4th place spot 

Now its all about Munich

As for Drogba, um, its not like we're letting him go because we hate him. Hes 34 for fucks sake


----------



## CGS

T-C said:


> Drogba is immense, I'm bemused as to why Chelsea are letting him go.


This This and even more This 

Even seen Joel say a few times that it's time for him to go. Honestly I don't see why.


----------



## T-C

He may be 34, but he is still better than most other strikers around and fits the Chelsea system perfectly.


----------



## reDREDD

Well, lets put it this way, there is a reason we paid 20 million for Drogba Jr. More of the same plz

Id love Drogba to stay forever, but he cant do this week in and week out


----------



## T-C

I greatly doubt Lukaku will ever touch Drogba's levels. He is clearly one of your leaders as well, I just think you'd be better keeping him unless you are going for a revamp again, but that didn't work out well the last time...


----------



## CGS

But then you don't need to play him week in week out thats the point. Have him take a bit of a backseat and give guys like Sturridge and Lukaku a few more games. but you don't need to sell him since when it comes to crunch time he always does the job.


----------



## reDREDD

Drogba wants games every week. Same as lampard basically

neither likes the bench too much


----------



## steamed hams

Drogba, MR. WRESTLEMANIA WEMBLEY.

Liverpool fans booing the national anthem...


----------



## Zen

^Typical pathetic Liverpool fans, they're the worst losers ever.

CHELSEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4th trophy in 6 years yea budddddy


----------



## Henry Hill

FA Cup should guarantee Champions league qualification. Would resurrect the competition and create all types of intriguing scenarios throughout the course of the season.


----------



## CGS

We boo'd the national anthem?  and If we did wouldn't it mean we done it before the match before we lost? :lol


----------



## D'Angelo

AndreBaker said:


> ...but Liverpool aren't good enough to keep the ball constantly, so therefore they need to have battling qualities.
> 
> It's all good Alonso coming out with those comments when he plays for Madrid, but do you really expect the majority of other teams to compete without being stong and brave off the ball? It doesn't matter who you play for really, there will always be instances when players need to scrap for the ball, 50/50's will always be a big part of the game. Put Alonso in a side with less quality and he will soon start making more tackles.
> 
> Fair enough Jack Wilshire might not need to battle when playing for Arsenal because of the players surrounding him, yet he will need to if he's going to play for England! Despite all of the recent bandwagoning, tackles will always be a big part of the game due to the varying range of quality between opposing teams. Inter Milan won a champions league because of the way Mourinho set them up to sit deep and clog the shite out of anything that moved (a bit harsh maybe) before breaking on the counter, Chelsea also only recently overcame Barcelona due to similar qualities. There are only a select few sides who have the luxury of not needing to tackle.


I agree with that. England has a totally different philosophy to the likes of Spain, so the need for tackling will be needed for many years to come at national level. You raise some good points there.



Henry Hill said:


> FA Cup should guarantee Champions league qualification. Would resurrect the competition and create all types of intriguing scenarios throughout the course of the season.


It would certainly make it a lot more interesting compared to the bore-fest and non event it is quickly degrading in-to. Although it just goes to show how highly a CL place is thought of when an idea like that needs for one of the most historic and famous domestic cups to get a bit of excitement and intrigue back in it. Only thing is, it'd be extremely illogical as I imagine it'd fuck up the CL rules as we have 4 places for the CL, and I imagine we can only allocate them to the teams who finish in the top 4 places. Whilst it would give the FA Cup more intrigue, it'd take a lot out of the league as United and City would be firm fixtures in the top 2.


----------



## Humph

Everyone should watch the MLS game that's on soon, never see any diving and it's usually always good football.


----------



## reDREDD

is henry or beckham playing


----------



## Humph

Both probably


----------



## reDREDD

Hooray. might watch then

also, lol @ the idea tackling is outdated. Pffff.... Nesta hacking the ball away from Messi last minute in the box 100% clean is one of this season's finest moment. If anything more emphasis is needed on it, its a lost art and a vital part of the game


----------



## united_07

According to the Mail Hazard wants £200k a week from United :torres , off to city you go


----------



## Medo

_*Congratulations to Chelsea*_


----------



## Humph

Thierrys injured


----------



## Henry Hill

I've got a feeling we're in for an absolute classic with City / Newcastle tmr. Potential Match of the season candidate with everything that is at stake.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Bollocks, City to be 2 up after 20 minutes and eventually run out 3-1 or 4-1 winners.

Cue United running around like headless chickens against Swansea desperate for goals and Swansea to pick us off.


----------



## Humph

Yeah ignore what I said about the MLS game, it's been disgustingly boring


----------



## Henry Hill

Silent Alarm said:


> Bollocks, City to be 2 up after 20 minutes and eventually run out 3-1 or 4-1 winners.
> 
> Cue United running around like headless chickens against Swansea desperate for goals and Swansea to pick us off.


No offence but that would be awesome. 

Can't see it happening though. Neither City or Swansea play half as well away from home and whereas Swansea have nothing to play for Newcastle are still trying to qualify for the champions league. I see this being a very exciting day for the premiership. City to draw or knick a winner in a high scoring game and Utd to destroy Swansea afterwards.


----------



## reDREDD

I hope City vs newcastle turns out to be a high scoring epic game

City vs united had me so hyped, then it was so boring i think it gave me cancer


----------



## Henry Hill

I watched it on Match of the Day without knowing the score and it was actually very exciting when condensed into a twenty minute package. Didn't look like much of a game though.


----------



## Samoon

Congrats Chelsea. Chelsea should not sell drogba.


----------



## Rush

Chain Gang solider said:


> I'll let this guy explain it
> 
> 
> 
> Essentially this. I did back Spearing a few months back when BULK and I believe Rush were saying how shite he was but even I can't defend him anymore. If we are going to keep him then it kinda needs to be on a reserve/CC/FA Cup early stages basis & Maybe at times Europa League depending on what league games we also have that week. The guy just seems to run alot and pass a lot but does very little else. He's not creative enough to attack and he's not big,strong or defensively stable enough to play a holding or Defensive Midfielder. Honestly I don't know where to really put him.
> 
> We are fine in Defence if you ask me. At most maybe a new LB (Robinson looks ok though). Outside that we are fine. our midfield is horrendous outside Stevie & Lucas. Hendo has improved but he needs more time. Maxi doesn't seem to get enough time when he's one of our best players right now. I see him leaving in the Summer as well. Sort of the midfield and get a striker plz.


Yeah, I said it as well :suarez1

Robinson looks good, kelly is a natural (and great) CB, and Flanagan has shown glimpses in amongst some poor play which for now i'm putting down to age. Coates again needs a bit more experience but our backline looks to be pretty solid for now and the future. 

Spearing is a championship player at absolute best. He offers nothing to our attack and he's too small to be an effective force in the middle of the park.



T-C said:


> I always thought Lucas got a raw deal, particularly from Liverpool supporters. It's also very different when you are a young player who has only played in a league halfway across the world and you have to deal with a new style of football, new position and new culture that you are living in. Henderson moved what, 120 miles south?
> 
> He will have to be given more time, mainly due to the fee paid for him, but I don't see much there that would lead me to believe that he will be a vital part of a good Liverpool team.


I've always rated Lucas, used to cop shit for that from mates  Here's hoping Hendo also repays my faith :side:


I've said it before but i'd love to have Kenny shown the door and AVB brought in. We need rebuilding and i'd be interested to see if AVB could do it. I'm absolutely fine if it takes a season or 2 but we need to be building towards something. We cannot just throw a bunch of money and expect it to be fixed. Spearing, Shelvey, Kuyt and Adam are simply not good enough. Downing is fine for a backup/don't expect to be able to sell him and if Carroll can replicate his form when he came on in the final then he absolutely has a future here. I'm not sure if it was because he was left on the bench in our most important game of the year but he came on and played like he had something to prove. His effort was immense and thats what he needs to be bringing no matter what the occasion. I was reading an article about Keane/SAF and he was quoted as saying "my attitude was every time you walk out on a football pitch you’ve something to prove." Thats exactly the attitude Carroll needs to have. Because otherwise he's lazy as hell. Its all well and good saying that Downing has been shite but half the time Carroll simply isn't doing the yards to get into position.


----------



## reDREDD

On the lucas issue, I kinda know what you mean. For some reason, I had faith in Ramires from the early days. Always loved his speed. But ever since his finishing, shooting and passing got so great, he's really become our player of our season


----------



## Samoon

redeadening said:


> On the lucas issue, I kinda know what you mean. For some reason, I had faith in Ramires from the early days. Always loved his speed. But ever since his finishing, shooting and passing got so great, he's really become our player of our season


He is your best player atm, no doubt. It really sucks that he is suspended for the Champions League Final.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

My predictions

Newcastle 0-1 Man City
Man Utd 10-0 Swansea

unk


----------



## Zen

^Oh yea!!!!


----------



## Fargerov

I'm hoping for:

Manchester City 4-3 Newcastle United (I really want Man City to win the league, but I also want Newcastle to come 4th, but my hatred for United makes me back City in this one)
Manchester United 0-2 Swansea City (lololol)
Tottenham Hotspur 5-0 Aston Villa (If Newcastle aren't go make 4th, Tottenham is the next best option)

I'm thinking it will be:

Manchester City 3-3 Newcastle United  bad for both of them
Manchester United 3-1 Swansea City
Tottenham Hotpsur 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Come on Man Utd, you cannot afford to fuck it up today. Hopefully Newcastle do us a favour.


----------



## Cliffy

:lmao how can any arsenal fan want city to win the league ?

They completley raided your squad and are most likely going to do it again this summer.


----------



## seabs

*I honestly have more faith in Newcastle getting a result against City then I did for us getting something on Monday. Bar the Wigan blip they're in a great form and you'd imagine City would have to score at least twice to win the match. If they do win then it wouldn't shock me at all if we drop points to Swansea by leaving too many gaps at the back again going for goals. 

Bolton and QPR should both pick up home wins today too. Stoke are generally bad away from home and they're in end of season mode now too. If QPR turn up then that should be a relatively easy win for them. Same story for Bolton. No doubt West Brom and Hodgson have been distracted and they've got little to play for too. Villa have been poor at home and I see Spurs beating them today.*


----------



## Cliffy

Wins for QPR, Wigan, Bolton would really put the shitters on villa if they lose against spurs.

OT: how awesome is chelsea's potential new ground looking. Fucking chimmney's !!!.


----------



## Rush

probably because United are utter scum and anyone wanting them to win is a mong?

that sums it up Cliffy.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

I honestly think Liverpool had a hard time getting motivated, when you get a kit deal like they have, it most be hard to get motivated for anything else.


----------



## Kiz

:lmao we're going to raid arsenal again.

we already got what we needed.

newcastle might be in good form but so are we dont forget. i expect us to win. purely because we're a better side.


----------



## united_07

yeah i expect a comfortable city win :side:

then united to struggle past swansea


----------



## Cliffy

You wouldn't want RVP ?

AOC will probably be at city within the next couple of years aswell.


----------



## Kiz

no i dont want rvp. too old, would want astronomical wages as it's his last contract, and still injury prone.


----------



## Nige™

Come on Newcastle. This is when you need to produce a result. Don't let those City cunts win the league. Please!8*D


----------



## united_07

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

Ah, but what will city do against cisse

HE SCORES WHEN HE WANTS


----------



## Kiz

but what will cisse do against prince vincent

he scores when he wants


----------



## Green Light

Krul

Perch Williamson Coloccini (c) Santon

Tiote Cabaye

Gutierrez Ba Ben Arfa

Cisse​


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> but what will cisse do against prince vincent
> 
> he scores when he wants


i think you're forgetting who the ref is, :webb , prince vincent wont make it past the 5 minute mark before he gets sent off 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

also cisse will score when he wants


----------



## Kiz

:webb does that he wont make it out of the stadium

Hart, Zabaleta, Clichy, Kompany (c), Lescott, Barry, Yaya, Nasri, Silva, Aguero, Tevez btw. unchanged.


----------



## haribo

GOAT












FISH


----------



## Joel

Screw it, I don't care who wins the title and I'd like Newcastle to finish third. Newcastle win today and Spurs draw please.


----------



## Cliffy

that gif :lmao


----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Still won & will win more trophies this year than United 8*D (lol community shield)

FORZA MAN CITY


----------



## united_07

ahem i think you are forgetting the prestigious community shield :side:









\


edit: dammit you edited your post :downing:


----------



## CGS

What Edit You just didn't read it properly :suarez1


----------



## Medo

*Do it Newcastle, please*


----------



## Rush

Nige™ said:


> Come on Newcastle. This is when you need to produce a result. Don't let those City cunts win the league. Please!8*D


United are the cunts here :suarez1


----------



## D'Angelo

Having to rely on bottlers, Heskey and McLeish to give us a chance of 3rd again, unless Fulham take something at WHL.


----------



## Joel

D'Angelo said:


> Having to rely on bottlers, Heskey and McLeish to give us a chance of 3rd again, unless Fulham take something at WHL.


Martin Jol going back to White Hart Lane and costing Spurs CL football? It writes itself.


----------



## D'Angelo

That would be pretty funny. Don't hold much hope as Fulham are usually bollocks away from home (even though they beat Liverpool away :torres) Although they have been very good in London derbies this year. Do it Jol.

Only this season could still have about 10 twists on the final day :wenger


----------



## Irish Jet

Saint Santon.


----------



## steamed hams

D'Angelo said:


> Having to rely on bottlers, Heskey and McLeish to give us a chance of 3rd again, unless Fulham take something at WHL.


:hesk2


----------



## EGame

City look shockingly sluggish for a game this massive.


----------



## CGS

YAYA!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

Would love to punch Niall Quinn.


----------



## steamed hams

Y. Toure scores, huge goal. Thoughts Man U fans? iper


----------



## Foreshadowed

I'm not listening to Sky Sports commentary because of that dumbfuck Quinn. 

City 1-0 up and rightfully so, Newcastle haven't done anything second half while City have messed up their decent chances. Poor closing down before the Yaya goal.


----------



## EGame

TOURE!

Wish we never sold the guy.


----------



## steamed hams

Disgusting from Cisse, what a prick.


----------



## steamed hams

Hey Kiz what were you saying about how Kun would have scored Barry's chance from the first half?


----------



## EGame

Holy shit how is that even possible?


----------



## EGame

TOUREEEEEEEEEE

AWWWWWW YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## CGS

Game Over. City Champs 2012


----------



## Big Man

Fine. We'll just score 6 against Swansea then :kobe3


----------



## Irish Jet

Fuck my life.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Dunn, you prick :shaq


----------



## Kiz

BIG GAME MR MUSCLES YAYA TOURE. YOU FUCKING BEAUTY

come on swansea, complete this immense weekend.


----------



## CGS

Newcastle man . With Everton away next week Champo League may go to Spurs & Arsenal. Really want them to make it over both of those teams though. Still a chance I guess if the Spurs result stays like this or Villa take the lead again


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Big_Man said:


> Fine. We'll just score 6 against Swansea then :kobe3


You do that, you need 11.

It's crazy to think United were 8 points clear 4 games ago, what bottlers 

Sorry for sounding so smug but all my life I've heard how ruthless and cold blooded United are, especially late in the season. Lol, so much for that.


----------



## Green Light

Disappointing result but City deserved to win, can't see us getting that fourth spot now.


----------



## T-C

Toure was immense when they needed him, great tactical switch by Mancini as nasri was his usual shit self.


----------



## EGame

Chain Gang solider said:


> Newcastle man . With Everton away next week Champo League may go to Spurs & Arsenal. Really want them to make it over both of those teams though. Still a chance I guess if the Spurs result stays like this or Villa take the lead again


I do feel bad for Newcastle, I would rather see them in the CL over Spurs and Arsenal tbh. 

On a side note, I'm very happy to see players like Toure, Silva and Aguero achieve success in England. They all did so well this season. 

LOL United though, seriously.


----------



## Rush

BIG GAME YAYA


----------



## danny_boy

Dat Yaya

All that needs to be said


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You do that, you need 11.
> 
> It's crazy to think United were 8 points clear 4 games ago, what bottlers
> 
> Sorry for sounding so smug but all my life I've heard how ruthless and cold blooded United are, especially late in the season. Lol, so much for that.


It's uncharacteristic, but all season people have been saying it's the 'worst United side ever', so _potentially_ finishing level on points isn't a bad outcome. It would be interesting to see the outcome this season if Vidic and Kompany's injury records were switched, though.

Congrats to City. Purely on footballing terms, you just about deserve to win the league.


----------



## Destiny

Deserved victory for City. They looked like champions today.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

City were class in that second half and deserved the three points.

Hoping that Danny Graham scores a couple in the game this afternoon.


----------



## Kiz

BIG GAME MR MUSCLES


----------



## Razor King

Nasri might be the awfullest player ever for somebody with that hype.

No, Torres doesn't count because he is class.


----------



## Foreshadowed

City deserved it, they started nervous for the first 10 minuteas (reminiscents of the City/United game) but settled well afterwards and created a lot of good chances, which they somehow fluffed. Newcastle did well but their defending was poor on the two goals conceded.

It's very strange seeing United mess up an 8 point advantage but this isn't the greatest United team ever. The form of the inexperienced players (e.g. Jones) has dropped and the experiences players (e.g. Park, Giggs, etc.) have been shocking the entire season. Plus, Fergie surely has to take a lot of the blame for his decision making this season both in the Premier League and during the European campaign. The team selection, formation, tactics have not worked this season. Plus, not buying a new central midfielder cost us.

However, saying that, we did suffer a lot of injuries and you can tell we miss the leadership of Vidic a great deal. With the injuries we endured, we did well coping without some of our key players and I commend them for that but it was inevitable that City would win the title after our poor performances in recent weeks. It's odd, our players returned in time but our performances were so lackluster it was so unlike them. I really though we'd kick on but instead we went backwards and that's down to the team performance and Fergie's poor tactics. A shame but onwards and upwards for next season.

Get rid of people like Evra, Park, Berbatov, Kusz, Owen (wouldn't mind him staying one more season), etc. and replace them. Hazard/Kagawa/Martinez/Sahin... anyone.


----------



## EGame

Foreshadowed said:


> City deserved it, they started nervous for the first 10 minuteas (reminiscents of the City/United game) but settled well afterwards and created a lot of good chances, which they somehow fluffed. Newcastle did well but their defending was poor on the two goals conceded.
> 
> It's very strange seeing United mess up an 8 point advantage but this isn't the greatest United team ever. The form of the inexperienced players (e.g. Jones) has dropped and the experiences players (e.g. Park, Giggs, etc.) have been shocking the entire season. Plus, Fergie surely has to take a lot of the blame for his decision making this season both in the Premier League and during the European campaign. The team selection, formation, tactics have not worked this season. Plus, not buying a new central midfielder cost us.
> 
> However, saying that, we did suffer a lot of injuries and you can tell we miss the leadership of Vidic a great deal. With the injuries we endured, we did well coping without some of our key players and I commend them for that but it was inevitable that City would win the title after our poor performances in recent weeks. It's odd, our players returned in time but our performances were so lackluster it was so unlike them. I really though we'd kick on but instead we went backwards and that's down to the team performance and Fergie's poor tactics. A shame but onwards and upwards for next season.
> 
> Get rid of people like Evra, Park, Berbatov, Kusz, Owen (wouldn't mind him staying one more season), etc. and replace them. *Hazard/Kagawa/Martinez/Sahin*... anyone.


Where'd the 200 million transfer budget come from? :


----------



## Foreshadowed

Lol, nah, I just want at least one of these players.


----------



## united_07

I called it weeks ago city would win the title by goal difference, not surprising, united fucked it up against wigan and everton, now it will probably be a tough game against swansea


----------



## ABKiss

You need Hazard or Kagawa and Martinez or Sahin. Hazard and Martinez cost too much so it will be Kagawa and Sahin.

Aston Villa and Tottenham draw, YES! YES! YES!


----------



## danny_boy

Bolton have just blown a two goal lead against the Baggies and QPR have beaten Stoke and Aston Villa have earned a point against Tottenham and Villa are now as good as safe due to there superior goal difference over Bolton


----------



## T-C

Kagawa and sahin would be brilliant. Martinez would be ideal. Can't see Madrid letting sahin go this summer, but I'm hopeful on kagawa.


----------



## Irish Jet

I just remembered this fixture was 12-1 to United in my FM season.(Y)


----------



## D'Angelo

Holy fuckin' shit. Can't believe Villa took points off Spurs. If we'd have won yesterday, Spurs probably would have won today, they can't win when it'd make them comfortable, only when they need to win. A point would now be good enough for 4th, and I'm confident we won't lose so that appears to be CL football tied up. Good thing is, 3rd is still in our hands, something I definitely didn't expect. We've gotten away with it it appears.

Only thing that matters in the end is that we win against WBA. If we do it, we're 3rd.


----------



## TheFreeMan

Thank fuck for that. Now someone, please shoot McLeish...


----------



## Irish Jet

If Phil Jones was a horse he'd have been shot already.


----------



## CGS

3: Arsenal 67pt
4: Spurs 66pt
5: Newcastle 65pt
6: Chelsea 64pt (If they beat us on Tuesday 

Talk about friggin tight.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Irish Jet said:


> If Phil Jones was a horse he'd have been shot already.


I thought he was England's next captain and a shoe-in for the Euro's?

unk


----------



## Kiz

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I thought he was England's next captain and a shoe-in for the Euro's?
> 
> unk


nah that's zinedine cleverley


----------



## EGame

The only memory I have of Phil Jones this season was his OG at Newcastle.

Top class finish.


----------



## Magsimus

We gave the City players a standing ovation at the end. You stay classy, NUFC.

Deserved title,we just have to hope Spurs don't win and we do. Never mind.


----------



## reDREDD

Nah, its Phil Jones sublime header vs Blackburn. On his own goal

WHAT A GOAL, clearly hes impressing young and talented steve kean


----------



## T-C

Jones has played a shit loa of games this season for someone so young. Successful overall, but the wheels came off a bit two months ago.


----------



## KingJames23

D'Angelo said:


> I'm confident we won't lose so that appears to be CL football tied up


Wish I shared your confidence. Delighted City and Villa got good results to keep it in our hands, but not completely confident of beating West Brom away with the way we're playing at the moment. Hopefully we'll edge it at The Hawthorns, as really don't want to be finishing 4th and have to worry about Chelsea winning the final. Even if they lose to Bayern Munich, it'd make pre-season much easier without having to face a potentially tricky qualifying match. For once, can we get transfer business and preparations for the new season completed early to give ourselves a chance.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Considering he's been played in midfield, at right back and as a centre back in his first season at United, it's hard to knock Jones. He may not be a world beater yet but he's a 20 year old defender. He could become world class, he may not kick on at all, but if anyone's writing him off now based on the fact he was hyped up after his Blackburn performances, they're insane. 

A lot of the team is in that potential stage, to be honest. So much relies on them fulfilling their potential and players like Scholes and Giggs being adequately replaced. To be going through such an obvious transition, but to still be challenging for the title right up until the last month, is fantastic. It gives me faith that City won't run away with the league in years to come (assuming they make some sort of attempt to meet FFP regulations, or just follow the Chelsea path of reducing spending).

There should be some very interesting movement in the transfer window from a number of clubs, that's for sure.


----------



## reDREDD

He's a good lad but at the start of the season they were calling him the second coming of cannavaro


----------



## T-C

He was playing well at right back so anyone comparing him to cannavaro needs a slap. Good first half, exciting to watch.


----------



## Razor King

D'Angelo said:


> Holy fuckin' shit. Can't believe Villa took points off Spurs. If we'd have won yesterday, Spurs probably would have won today, they can't win when it'd make them comfortable, only when they need to win. A point would now be good enough for 4th, and I'm confident we won't lose so that appears to be CL football tied up. Good thing is, 3rd is still in our hands, something I definitely didn't expect. We've gotten away with it it appears.
> 
> Only thing that matters in the end is that we win against WBA. If we do it, we're 3rd.


The results today were only poetic justice because van Persie should have had a last minute penalty last night.

Not too confident on the last fixture. It would be Woy's farewell game and I think the players will put in maximum effort to give him a nice send off.

I think Spurs will drop points again against Fulham next Sunday though. If Newcastle can beat Everton, it's really on for them.


----------



## reDREDD

If I remember right, when Vidic got taken out he was playing centre back.


----------



## Irish Jet

We've played really well to be fair, like that they're playing with urgency. Should have more goals, Hernandez has been very poor.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

I'm not sure if Hernandez is a good player that is just having a really bad season or a shit player that massively over performed last year. I guess we'll find out next season.


----------



## T-C

redeadening said:


> If I remember right, when Vidic got taken out he was playing centre back.


He was playing in midfield in that game, but he looked most impressive at right back earlier in the season. That crazy run against Bolton being a standout moment.


----------



## Irish Jet

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I'm not sure if Hernandez is a good player that is just having a really bad season or a shit player that massively over performed last year. I guess we'll find out next season.


He is in no way shit. He's just not very good technically, his goal record is excellent at every level.


----------



## Kiz

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I'm not sure if Hernandez is a good player that is just having a really bad season or a shit player that massively over performed last year. I guess we'll find out next season.


confidence player, just like dzeko


----------



## Mikey Damage

really, a draw with norwich at emirates? fpalm


it's like we dont want 3rd.


----------



## RockCold

BOSS said:


> really, a draw with norwich at emirates? fpalm
> 
> 
> it's like we dont want 3rd.


Thanks to Spurs fucking up, we just need to beat WBA next week!


----------



## Mikey Damage

im not feeling too confident about that.

i feel like we'll be getting another draw.

maybe spurs will bottle their final game.


----------



## Magsimus

Roy's farewell and Jol's return to White Hart Lane. Still hope.

Roll over plz, Everton.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rooney hauled off.

Love it, been fucking shit when it matters.


----------



## CGS

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I'm not sure if Hernandez is a good player that is just having a really bad season or a shit player that massively over performed last year. I guess we'll find out next season.


Good player, Bad season IMO. He's got talent but he needs great service to do it and like Kiz said needs that extra confidence inside himself.


----------



## EGame

Old Trafford was 1/4 full for the lap of honour. Lolz.


----------



## Kiz

criticise other teams' support, leave the stadium during a 2-0 win. alrighty.


----------



## united_07

Sagna is accusing Bradley Johnson of purposely breaking his leg, he also accused Evra, when he played in France, of breaking his leg on purpose again :no:


----------



## Foreshadowed

Well, that was a deflated performance. We were good first half but second half, we dropped off and allowed Swansea back in the game. Some careless passing and sloppy play on our part. Rooney deserved to go off as he was crap from start to finish.

Young getting Man of the Match was well deserved, he was brilliant and looked the most dangerous out of our two wingers. 

As for the Jones talk, I like Jones and always have. He looked good at centreback, right back and central midfield at the start of the season. Second half of the season, he's gone off the boil and hasn't looked very comfortable at right back. I thought we should have started Rafael today, whose been immense at right back since returning in January. I wonder where we'll let Jones play though as even he probably doesn't know.

I also called it several weeks back it would come down to goal difference. I hate it that I might be right.


----------



## reDREDD

Fuck swansea. Will Josh ever get any time?


----------



## T-C

Talk of empty seats coming from a city and a Barca follower is ironic.


----------



## Magsimus

EGame said:


> Old Trafford was 1/4 full for the lap of honour. Lolz.


Hutz

Fergie didn't look best pleased for his speech.


----------



## Kiz

T-C said:


> Talk of empty seats coming from a city and a Barca follower is ironic.


wow at missing the point.


----------



## D'Angelo

Razor King said:


> The results today were only poetic justice because van Persie should have had a last minute penalty last night.
> 
> Not too confident on the last fixture. It would be Woy's farewell game and I think the players will put in maximum effort to give him a nice send off.
> 
> I think Spurs will drop points again against Fulham next Sunday though. If Newcastle can beat Everton, it's really on for them.


We should have had 3. Upon rewatching the game it's mad people think Norwich were robbed. Changes nothing about a shit performance, though.

I agree with you, think Spurs will drop points. Can also see Everton getting a draw against Newcastle. Hard to predict our game, as you say WBA will want to give Roy a good send off, but they were poor today against a shit Bolton side. Hopefully we'll go 4-4-2, or if we stick with 4-3-3 play Coquelin instead of Ramsey. Confident of us taking at least a point. It'll be interesting for sure. 3rd would be huge. Allows us to do business without worrying about drawing power with not yet being qualified for CL, or the fact we can do business early with CL money being available. Gives us so many +s over 4th.


----------



## seabs

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I'm not sure if Hernandez is a good player that is just having a really bad season or a shit player that massively over performed last year. I guess we'll find out next season.


*There's no doubt he's a good player, you don't over perform to that extent. Hasn't helped this season that he's only been a bit part player and never got a run of games in the starting 11 to gain some consistency and confidence. 

As for Jones he just a break and he'll be fine. Was a regular for Blackburn last season, went to the U-21 Tournament in the summer and then featured in nearly every match of a difficult season for United. Bound to catch up with him. Mix of not having that sort of pressure and playing regularly for so long with little break really hurt him. I doubt it's helped that he hasn't been able to hold down a position for United either. Fergie needs to stop playing him at RB too. Doesn't look at all comfortable on the wing.*


----------



## T-C

Well city are notorious for having tons of empty seats and old Trafford was still pretty full for the game so your point was shite.


----------



## reDREDD

Barca has empty seats?

that seems unikely


----------



## Irish Jet

Jones is 20, I give him stick because I'd rather Rafael to start now, but he's a good prospect.

I'm not really disappointed with the performance. Showed good urgency in the 1st half, but it dropped in the 2nd. Don't really care about title now, it was gone after the derby, time to rebuild and come back strong in both the league and in Europe. We obviously need investment into that midfield and a playmaker like Kagawa would be perfect for us.

Well done City though. Kiz and whoever else, it was well deserved. Toure's a fuckin' beast.


----------



## T-C

redeadening said:


> Barca has empty seats?
> 
> that seems unikely


Yea, plenty.


----------



## united_07

redeadening said:


> Barca has empty seats?
> 
> that seems unikely


Barca have a 98,000 capacity stadium, their average attendance is 78,000


----------



## seabs

redeadening said:


> Barca has empty seats?
> 
> that seems unikely


*Yeah. Especially the midweek games in the league. Understandable though given the size of the stadium but yeah there's plenty of occasions where there's plenty of visible empty seats.*


----------



## Razor King

D'Angelo said:


> We should have had 3. Upon rewatching the game it's mad people think Norwich were robbed. Changes nothing about a shit performance, though.
> 
> I agree with you, think Spurs will drop points. Can also see Everton getting a draw against Newcastle. Hard to predict our game, as you say WBA will want to give Roy a good send off, but they were poor today against a shit Bolton side. Hopefully we'll go 4-4-2, or if we stick with 4-3-3 play Coquelin instead of Ramsey. Confident of us taking at least a point. It'll be interesting for sure. 3rd would be huge. Allows us to do business without worrying about drawing power with not yet being qualified for CL, or the fact we can do business early with CL money being available. Gives us so many +s over 4th.


Yeah, Coquelin over Ramsey in the middle. But is the Jenk ready? Hopefully, he holds his own. Song/Coquelin/Rosicky in the middle would be blistering. I'd start both Gervinho and Chamberlain too, but I think Wenger will go for Benayoun, which sounds okay.

I'd be heavily relieved if we finished third. I dislike that forth spot so much that I'd rather have Europa League over it. As you said, we can now plan things properly.

I think Newcastle will get something out of Everton. It's a must win for them. They have it to win. I hope they do win. As it stands, I think it will be:

1. Man City
2. Man United
3. Arsenal
4. Newcastle
5. Tottenham
6. Chelsea

On Chelsea, I'm not sure if Liverpool will agree to lose to them two games in a row. That too--at Anfield.


Edit:

On Chicharito, he's more of a "fox in a box," with unbelievable mobility, movement, and acceleration who just happens to be low on confidence and form right now. Even in the North American Cup last year, Chicha was superb. He's done it at most levels, but he does have more to learn.


----------



## CGS

Razor King said:


> On Chelsea, I'm not sure if Liverpool will agree to lose to them two games in a row. That too--at Anfield.


Meh we've bent over backwards for everyone else in the league at home I'm sure we can manage to do it for one final time this season.


----------



## Razor King

Chain Gang solider said:


> Meh *we've bent over backwards for everyone else in the league at home* I'm sure we can manage to do it for one final time this season.


That's precisely why I think you won't.


----------



## reDREDD

stone cold john terry


----------



## Joel

If we somehow sneak into fourth position on the last day :lmao

Doubt we'll beat Liverpool though. They won't allow themselves to lose at home to us after yesterday.


----------



## reDREDD

We'll see how they handle TORRES 

Also, our top concern right now should be getting Cahill and Luiz into 100% fighting condition


----------



## Razor King

@ Joel The way things stand. You guys probably won't need forth.

Nvm, if you lose the CL Final and finish out of the top-4, would you guys still want RDM as manager?


----------



## CGS

Razor King said:


> That's precisely why I think you won't.


Good to know that someone has faith in us :lol 

Honestly even if Chelsea win the title I'm not sure if they should take RDM on. Great manager but can he bring consistent success to Chelsea? I dunno tbh. Wouldn't matter if they won it anyway because RDM will get the job before he gets his hands on the trophy. Winning the Champo League would be like Giving birth to Roman's baby


----------



## reDREDD




----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> We'll see how they handle TORRES
> 
> Also, our top concern right now should be getting Cahill and Luiz into 100% fighting condition


Agreed. Honestly believe Luiz is fit though. He was running all over the shop in the celebration yesterday. Jumping on everyone too. We're just protecting him right now. Probably will get the last half hour against Blackburn next week.

Cahill is the real worry. I pray he makes it. 



Razor King said:


> @ Joel The way things stand. You guys probably won't need forth.
> 
> Nvm, if you lose the CL Final and finish out of the top-4, would you guys still want RDM as manager?


I honestly do not know. And that is my answer even if he wins the Champions League and let's say finished third. He's won us the FA Cup. Got us to the CL final. Yet, I'm unsure he is the right man. I will say he definitely deserves a chance. But I just don't know if he will be successful.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Good to know that someone has faith in us :lol
> 
> Honestly even if Chelsea win the title I'm not sure if they should take RDM on. Great manager but can he bring consistent success to Chelsea? I dunno tbh. Wouldn't matter if they won it anyway because RDM will get the job before he gets his hands on the trophy. Winning the Champo League would be like Giving birth to Roman's baby


The thing is, everything has gone right for him at Chelsea. What happens when it starts going wrong? Will it be AVB Part II? Will he continue to be a "yes man" and bend to the older guys? Too many questions.

This team needs rebuilding. He has no experience in that at all. But then again he had not experience in the Champions League...

It's too fucking hard to decide :lmao


----------



## Seb

Abramovich seems to think the same way, why appoint a guy who's a former player and ingrained with the culture at Chelsea, has done an incredible job, steadied a sinking ship and then some, seems to have the backing of the players, and may have won you the FA Cup and Champions League after turning around a 3-1 against Napoli and beating Barca over two legs by the end of the season, when you can have a BIG NAME instead.


----------



## CGS

Because a great 1/4 of the season means guaranteed future success. 










RDM has done a great job but like I said in the other thread yesterday when he took over the squad as a whole became happier and more rejuvenated because they basically wanted AVB gone and they got it. Which lead to the current end of season success. The big question is with AVB firmly gone and more or less gone from the players mind, A Fresh 100% start ahead can RDM do the same thing next season and for future seasons to come. No one is denying he's done great in the past 3 months or so but it's a very big grey area as to whether or not he can bring future success to Chelsea which will need to be address big time because if he fucks up we all know Roman he wont hesistate to get rid of him and then what for Chelsea?


----------



## Seb

Are you seriously comparing what Kenny did last season to what RDM has done this season? ique2

If I was a Chelsea fan I would be embarrassed if RDM doesn't get the job in favour of another BIG NAME who's just as potentially likely to do a bad job.


----------



## CGS

Im not comparing them at all, Just saying thatjust because he's done a great job in the past 3 months doesn't automatically mean that he will do a great job over the next few years. 

Tell me Seb. What if at this point next year Chelsea are out of everything and battling for Champions league qualification once again. Would you say it was the right appointment?


----------



## Magsimus

Can see him giving RDM a one year contract and then throw all his money at trying to bring in Pep next year.

Though I highly doubt he'd take the job.


----------



## Seb

Chain Gang solider said:


> Im not comparing him at all, Just saying thatjust because he's done a great job in the past 3 months doesn't automatically mean that he will do a great job over the next few years.
> 
> Tell me Seb. What if at this point next year Chelsea are out of everything and battling for Champions league qualification once again. Would you say it was the right appointment?


Yes, and hiring literally any other manager in the world doesn't automatically mean they will do a great job over the next few years either. Especially with someone as impatient, interfering and temperamental as Abramovich in charge. However with RDM you have the benefit of seeing what he's capable of, and he has more than earned the job. He deserves it and if he doesn't get it, someone else will snap him up.

I would say this current squad's level is battling for Champions League qualification, actually. The fact that RDM has guided them to a CL final is just an incredible achievement. So at that point you have to look at what he would be given to work with in the summer before judging how well he's done, but the answer is no, but then I could throw the same question at you and say if Chelsea appointed Guus Hiddink and Chelsea are out of everything and battling for Champions league qualification once again. Would you say it was the right appointment? _Especially_ after not hiring RDM in the first place.

Oh and the biggest legacy of Kenny's first season was investing both so much money and then next two years of time (at least, 18 months already) in Andy Carroll :torres


----------



## CGS

Seb said:


> Yes, and hiring literally any other manager in the world doesn't automatically mean they will do a great job over the next few years either. Especially with someone as impatient, interfering and temperamental as Abramovich in charge. However with RDM you have the benefit of seeing what he's capable of, and he has more than earned the job. He deserves it and if he doesn't get it, someone else will snap him up.
> 
> I would say this current squad's level is battling for Champions League qualification, actually. The fact that RDM has guided them to a CL final is just an incredible achievement. So at that point you have to look at what he would be given to work with in the summer before judging how well he's done, but the answer is no, but then I could throw the same question at you and say if Chelsea appointed Guus Hiddink and Chelsea are out of everything and battling for Champions league qualification once again. Would you say it was the right appointment? _Especially_ after not hiring RDM in the first place.
> 
> Oh and the biggest legacy of Kenny's first season was investing both so much money and then next two years of time (at least, 18 months already) in Andy Carroll :torres


I know hiring any other manager in the world doesn't = success but your making it out as if RDM will Defo do a better job than anyone else they bring in simply because he's done well in the past 3 months. Honestly I don't know what Chelsea should do with that manager position but I don't think I wouldn't argue against whoever they decide to sign weather that be RDM or bring in someone else. 

As for the Guss Hiddink question my response has to be probably not the best appointment because I think with a squad like Chelsea's at this stage in the competition they should comfortable be third, Not 5th/6th questioning weather or not they have a chance of Champo league football to the point of nearly excepting Europa League. That statement would remain exactly the same if RDM stayed and done the exact same thing though so Im not being bias at all. 

Im not saying RDM would be a bad choice. Far from it and if they decided to take him on as full time manager I wouldn't exactly be against it but just like anyone they decide to bring in I would question his ability to be able to bring progress and constant success to the club. I have my doubts as to weather or not RDM can do that but wouldn't be angry if they took him on and he proved me wrong. I'd be quite happy actually 

also lol at the Kenny comment. May not have been as good as RDM's run but we played better under him from Jan - May.


----------



## reDREDD

Jose, Hiddink, RDM

In order, my choices for manager


----------



## Seb

I don't "know" he will do a good job in the future - the same for any other manager they could appoint, but I do know he's done an outstanding job so far, and has earned his chance at the job. I'm sure the majority of Chelsea fans feel the same too, especially when it's a guy like RDM - humble, likeable, and an (very good, btw) ex-player. The guy has even turned Luiz in to a good player and got Torres scoring again, wiping some of the egg off of Abramovich's face.

Just like Kenny last season after salvaging some pride earned a shot as Liverpool boss. Obviously he's done a fucking awful job, but hindsight is a wonderful thing. I'm not a fan of sacking managers after a few bad results (ironically what happened to RDM after he got WBA promoted and kept them out of the relegation zone in the Premier League as long as he was there), but even I think Kenny deserves the boot.


----------



## ABK

Honestly, I think RDM will be handed the job next season regardless of the Champions League final outcome and then they'll push for Pep to sign when he's ready. Funny thing is if RDM eventually gets the job, what would happen to the 'rebuilding' process? Chelsea defo needs rebuilding at this stage and there's need to oust players such as Malouda, Ferreira, Bosingwa, Kalou, and to a lesser extent Michael Essein. Mikel needs to improve his attacking part of his game or risk getting ousted too. Guy seems to lack confidence. He's a complacent midfielder who seems contented with making successful passes only. 

What positions would you want to see Chelsea strengthen next season? @Readening and Joel?


----------



## Joel

Abk92 said:


> Honestly, I think RDM will be handed the job next season regardless of the Champions League final outcome and then they'll push for Pep to sign when he's ready. Funny thing is if RDM eventually gets the job, what would happen to the 'rebuilding' process? Chelsea defo needs rebuilding at this stage and there's need to oust players such as Malouda, Ferreira, Bosingwa, Kalou, and to a lesser extent Michael Essein. Mikel needs to improve his attacking part of his game or risk getting ousted too. Guy seems to lack confidence. He's a complacent midfielder who seems contented with making successful passes only.
> 
> What positions would you want to see Chelsea strengthen next season? @Readening and Joel?


Really depends who goes. I'd say we need a winger for sure. We have Marin and De Bruyne, but I feel we need a blockbuster winger.

We could do with a striker. If Drogba stays he can't play all the time and I have no confidence in Torres scoring a lot of goals. Maybe we finally use Sturridge up there? Wouldn't mind that at all. And of course, Lukaku. But he may be out on loan.

A central midfielder is a must. Lampard is going to be 35 next season. Meireles is gash. McEachran is still untried. I won't mind an experienced guy as a stop gap, to allow McEachran to develop. I have faith in that boy.

That's about it. But it does depend on who goes.


----------



## Samoon

redeadening said:


>


So much celebration for a worthless FA cup.


----------



## EGame

City bought the title! :hmm:










My mind is annihilated. Hart for 0.6 million? Kompany for 6.4? How is such a thing even possible?

Imagine how much they are worth now, Kompany alone would be over 50 million.


----------



## united_07

EGame said:


> City bought the title! :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mind is annihilated. Hart for 0.6 million? Kompany for 6.4? How is such a thing even possible?


:lmao so city started with 5 at the back and nasri and tevez didnt start :torres

and hernandez cost £6m, Young cost £16m and jones cost £16m


----------



## haribo

Starting eleven? De Jong?

Hernandez 10m? Young 20m? Wut?

EDIT: And no Silva?


----------



## EGame

Some City fan obviously came up with it. Silva isn't even in the XI. :hmm:

Nonetheless, Hart and Kompany were steals.


----------



## reDREDD

Samoon said:


> So much celebration for a worthless FA cup.


worthless?

seriously?

what club do you support anyways?


----------



## united_07

just tried to add it up quickly

City starting 11 : ~£190m
United starting 11 : ~£160m


----------



## T-C

Haha that seems like some retarded city supporter put a load of figures together and did his best to get that outcome.


----------



## united_07

yeah and if it was united's strongest lineup it would of had welbeck, evans and rafael in instead of jones and smalling and hernandez, which would have reduced the cost again :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

That was our last chance today, Newcastle were decent but City were too good. We were never going to going to score 5,6,7 against Swansea even though Sky tried to hype it as such.

Fair play to Ashley Young, the way he played today you'd swear he was at the club ten years. Showed a lot of fight. Also, when exactly did Rooney lose the ability to take on and beat a man?


----------



## Joel

How much did you get Vidic for? £8m?


----------



## reDREDD

Vidic was dirt cheap. They scored him in the January window no less


----------



## united_07

Joel said:


> How much did you get Vidic for? £8m?


think it was around £6.5m


----------



## Joel

Such a steal (Vidic).

RDM favourite XI:

Cech - £7m
Ivanovic - £8m
Luiz - £24m
Terry - £0m
Cole - £13m (Gallas plus £5m. We'll say Gallas was around £8m)
Mikel- £16m (lolololol)
Lampard - £10m
Ramires - £17m
Mata - £23m
Kalou - £6m
Drogba - £24m

Total = £148m


----------



## united_07

Joel said:


> Such a steal (Vidic).
> 
> RDM favourite XI:
> 
> Cech - £7m
> Ivanovic - £8m
> Luiz - £24m
> Terry - £0m
> Cole - £13m (Gallas plus £5m. We'll say Gallas was around £8m)
> *Mikel- £16m (lolololol)*
> Lampard - £10m
> Ramires - £17m
> Mata - £23m
> Kalou - £6m
> Drogba - £24m
> 
> Total = £148m



thanks for that £12m :terry


----------



## reDREDD

hooray, we're ignoring the 50 million pound elephant in the room!


----------



## Magsimus

Silent Alarm said:


> That was our last chance today, Newcastle were decent but City were too good. We were never going to going to score 5,6,7 against Swansea even though Sky tried to hype it as such.
> 
> Fair play to Ashley Young, the way he played today you'd swear he was at the club ten years. Showed a lot of fight. *Also, when exactly did Rooney lose the ability to take on and beat a man?*


Since he stopped giving a fuck.

With the game today, sometimes there is nothing you can do when a team is just a class above. Could add up the cost of our starting 11, wouldn't even get close to £50m :torres


----------



## Joel

united_07 said:


> thanks for that £12m :terry


I'm sure that was Fergie's plan all along :no:



redeadening said:


> hooray, we're ignoring the 50 million pound elephant in the room!


Let's check our bench price!

Turnbull - £0m
Cahill - £7m
Bosingwa - £17m (lolololol)
Essien - £24m
Malouda - £15m
Sturridge - £5m
Torres - £50m

Total - £118m

:blatter


----------



## Humph

Someone should price up Arsenal


----------



## united_07

Joel said:


> I'm sure that was Fergie's plan all along :no:


----------



## reDREDD

Joel said:


> I'm sure that was Fergie's plan all along :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's check our bench price!
> 
> Turnbull - £0m
> Cahill - £7m
> Bosingwa - £17m (lolololol)
> Essien - £24m
> Malouda - £15m
> Sturridge - £5m
> Torres - £50m
> 
> Total - £118m
> 
> :blatter


Its kind of odd that out of all of them, I still think Bosingwa is still somehow the biggest rip off


----------



## united_07

Letlive said:


> Someone should price up Arsenal


just added up yesterdays 11, and it came to £59m, dont know if all the figures are right, i used the transfermarkt website


----------



## reDREDD

59?

damn, wenger seriously went over-budget


----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> Its kind of odd that out of all of them, I still think Bosingwa is still somehow the biggest rip off


Definitely. At least Torres was still considered a struggling superstar and won the Euros and World Cup.

Bosingwa arrived, had a few good games. Played shit, got injured. Played shit again. Got injured again. Played shit again.


----------



## reDREDD

We really need to get Bosingwa out. Damn near cost us the game yesterday


----------



## Irish Jet

Rooney hasn't been able to take on defenders since 2009 really. He's clearly lost a yard of pace since then. He's bulked up way too much, was far leaner when he was young. Was like that when he came back from the US last season too, but put the weight back on over the summer along with some hair.

Those numbers are hilarious.


----------



## Magsimus

It's ok, Bosingwa can go since you have an amazing replacement lined up.



> Chelsea weigh up possible move for Newcastle defender Simpson
> 
> Chelsea are keeping an eye on Danny Simpson's situation at Newcastle, after it emerged he will be put up for sale.
> The 25-year-old rejected the club's offer of a new contract in February, and Newcastle haven't made any advance on a £25,000 a week deal.
> 
> Chelsea believe Simpson can improve their defence, and could be ready to make their move.
> 
> The former Manchester United player has been with Newcastle for three years.
> Simpson has played a key role in Newcastle's fine season, which has seen the club maintain a push for the top four and a place in next season's Champions League.
> 
> He last played in their 4-0 defeat at Wigan, but missed their games against Chelsea and Manchester City.


:troll


----------



## soul_seek

Blackburn need a miracle to stay up at the minute


----------



## Henry Hill

Irish Jet said:


> Rooney hasn't been able to take on defenders since 2009 really. He's clearly lost a yard of pace since then. He's bulked up way too much, was far leaner when he was young. Was like that when he came back from the US last season too, but put the weight back on over the summer along with some hair.
> 
> Those numbers are hilarious.


Isn't this the same guy you were defending as a top 5 or 10 player in the world in the thread about the world's third best footballer? I made the point that he goes missing in certain games yet you were adamant that he's become really consistent despite the fact you seem to diss his performances on a regular basis in this thread. 

How high do you rate Rooney exactly? He's easily a top 5 striker imo.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Dare I say, young and maybe not so talented after all :kean


----------



## Joel

I think :kean sees the Championship a bit more challenging, so he will take them down, to bring them back up, win the Prem and then beat Madridalona in the Super CL final.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

soul_seek said:


> Blackburn need a miracle to stay up at the minute


Don't worry, you have Steve Kean, everything is going to be fine and the glory days are coming back.

:troll :kean


----------



## Irish Jet

Henry Hill said:


> Isn't this the same guy you were defending as a top 5 or 10 player in the world in the thread about the world's third best footballer? I made the point that he goes missing in certain games yet you were adamant that he's become really consistent despite the fact you seem to diss his performances on a regular basis in this thread.
> 
> How high do you rate Rooney exactly? He's easily a top 5 striker imo.


Oh I rate him incredibly high, he's easily a top 10 player in the world IMO, probably top 5. I'm just pointing out that he's changed as a player so much, when he was young he was fast, quick and explosive. Now he relies more on his technical ability, he's a very intelligent player too, even though he's the opposite off the pitch. He's had a good season, very good actually but it just pisses me off that he's gone missing when we need him the most, he done the exact opposite last season.

I diss him because I hate, actually fucking despise the cunt. Great player though.


----------



## Zen

soul_seek said:


> Blackburn need a miracle to stay up at the minute


Sorry but theyre getting relegated.


----------



## Rush

Lets see how much our FA Cup team cost :hmm:

Reina - 6 mil
Johnson - 17.5 mil
Agger - 6 mil
Skrtel - 6.5 mil
Enrique - 7 mil
Gerrard - nothing
Downing - 20 mil
Spearing - Nothing
Henderson - 16 mil
Bellamy - free
Suárez - 23 mil

Total: 102 mil

Substitutes

Kelly - nothing
Carra - nothing
Doni - free
Maxi - free
Shelvey - 1.7 mil
Kuyt - 9 mil
Carroll - 35 mil 

Total: 45.7 mil (completely torched by Carroll. damn :side

whole side less than starting sides of City/United :downing


----------



## Seb

Man Utd really dodged a bullet with Mikel. Imagine a midfield of Mikel and Carrick. My word :wilkins

Barca's team, numbers off the top of my head so a couple might be wrong.

Valdes - 0

Alves - 25
Puyol - 0
Pique - 5
Abidal - 6

Busquets - 0
Xavi - 0
Iniesta - 0

Pedro - 0
Messi - 0
Sanchez - 25

Total: £61 million

Yep, that entire team cost (considerably) less than Ronaldo. Awwwww yeah.


----------



## Rush

fuck Barca's acadamy though


----------



## Samoon

Seb said:


> Man Utd really dodged a bullet with Mikel. Imagine a midfield of Mikel and Carrick. My word :wilkins
> 
> Barca's team, numbers off the top of my head so a couple might be wrong.
> 
> Valdes - 0
> 
> Alves - 25
> Puyol - 0
> Pique - 5
> Abidal - 6
> 
> Busquets - 0
> Xavi - 0
> Iniesta - 0
> 
> Pedro - 0
> Messi - 0
> Sanchez - 25
> 
> Total: £61 million
> 
> Yep, that entire team cost (considerably) less than Ronaldo. Awwwww yeah.


This shows that Barca academy is the best in the world. Most madrid players are bought.


----------



## Irish Jet

Samoon said:


> This shows that Barca academy is the best in the world. Most madrid players are bought.


Madrid's academy is also excellent. They just hardly ever keep the players. Barca's is just fucking ridiculous though.

The squad is what tells the whole story, I could manipulate a cheap United 11 quite easily.


----------



## Rush

Irish Jet said:


> Madrid's academy is also excellent. They just hardly ever keep the players. Barca's is just fucking ridiculous though.
> 
> The squad is what tells the whole story, I could manipulate a cheap United 11 quite easily.


yeah but if you go by the 11 or 18 that play most/bench most then United's 'squad' would be pretty high.


----------



## Razor King

On RDM, I think you could argue against him because he isn't Mourinho but he has earned the opportunity to possibly "screw up" next season. The FA Cup is in the bag; Chelsea is in the CL Final for the second time in the history of UCL, and top-4 is still remotely on. None of this looked possible under Mr. Boas. The players' motivation does have a large part to play on Chelsea's revival, but that's why I believe--RDM has earned the chance to screw up.

Chelsea isn't like Man United or Arsenal where changing a manager would be a historic event. It's like everyday work for them. RDM deserves to be appointed manager for next season. Roman can sack him after that.


Edit:

So, Barca paid 35 million for a useless player last summer? ep


----------



## united_07

probably the strongest 11 :side:


lindegaard - £3m

rafael - £2m
vidic - £6.5m
Evans - £0
fabio - £2m

giggs - £0
Scholes - £0
cleverley - £0


welbeck - £0
Hernnadez - £6m
Owen - £0m


Total : £17.5m

WOOOO look at that Equal First place and the team is only £17.5m :kean


----------



## Seb

Yeah that Barcelona 11 isn't a 'manipulated line-up' either, it's the CL final starting line up and I think the line up from the 5-0 against Madrid last season, minus Villa for Sanchez. Don't think there's been a point this season where Barca have had a fully fit squad to pick a first 11, too many injuries to the wingers at different times.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

United's Treble winners

Schmeichel £500K

Neville £0
Stam £8M
Johnsen £1.2M
Irwin £600K

Beckham £0
Scholes £0
Keane £3M
Giggs £0

Yorke £12M
Cole £7M

£32.3M

So yeah United's best ever side cost £2.7M less to build than one Andy Carroll.


----------



## Big Man

Seb said:


> Man Utd really dodged a bullet with Mikel. Imagine a midfield of Mikel and Carrick. My word :wilkins
> 
> Barca's team, numbers off the top of my head so a couple might be wrong.
> 
> Valdes - 0
> 
> Alves - 25
> Puyol - 0
> *Pique - 5*
> Abidal - 6
> 
> Busquets - 0
> Xavi - 0
> Iniesta - 0
> 
> Pedro - 0
> Messi - 0
> Sanchez - 25
> 
> Total: £61 million
> 
> Yep, that entire team cost (considerably) less than Ronaldo. Awwwww yeah.


:no:


----------



## Kenny

Reina Cost: £6m
Arbeloa: Cost: £3m
Carragher: 0
Skrtel: £6
Aurelio: free
Alonso: Cost: £10.5m
Masch: £18
Babel: £11.5m
Gerrard: 0
Kuyt: Cost: £9m
Torres: Cost: £20m

total: 83.5, the team that phumped madrid 4-0 :side: good times


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Arsenal's Invincibles

Lehmann £0

Lauren £7M
Toure £150K
Campbell £0
Cole £0

Ljungberg £3M
Vieira £3.5M
Gilberto £4.5M
Pires £6M

Henry £10.5M
Wiltord £13M

£47.65M

£2.35M less than 1 :torres


----------



## united_07

yeah but you have to account for inflation, so £47.65m would be around £60m today


----------



## Kiz

hart - 0.6

micah - 0
boyata - 0
rekik - 0.4
cunningham - 0

alex henshall - 0
michael johnson - 0
hargreaves - 0
suarez - 0.85

bunn - 0
cole - 0

total - 1.85 mil. wow what a bargain starting lineup 8*D

you cant just count inflation as a whole, it needs to be per player. most of those players would cost basically double what they did 10 years ago, at least. except the academy one's of couse. so it would be closer to 80-90 mil


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Schmeichel 600K

G. Neville £0
Johnsen £1.2M
May £1M
P. Neville £0

Beckham £0
Scholes £0
Butt £0
Giggs £0

Sheringham £0
Solskjær £1.5M

Total: £4.3M

:troll


----------



## Irish Jet

Lindegaard

Rafael Evans Vidic Fabio

Park Cleverley Scholes FletchSex Giggs

Welbeck​
Comes to about £13m










And isn't TOO much worse than:

De Gea

Jones Smalling Ferdinand Evra

Nani Carrick Anderson Young

Rooney Berbatov​
Comes to nearly £200m

They should play.


----------



## haribo

> Steve Kean did not expect Blackburn relegation battle
> 
> Blackburn manager Steve Kean says he did not expect his team to be involved in another battle for Premier League survival this season.


 :kean

"Liverpool are lining up a bid for Aston Villa striker Darren Bent, 28, who is nearing a return to fitness."
The rumours start again!


----------



## CGS

Seb said:


> Man Utd really dodged a bullet with Mikel. Imagine a midfield of Mikel and Carrick. My word :wilkins
> 
> Barca's team, numbers off the top of my head so a couple might be wrong.
> 
> Valdes - 0
> 
> Alves - 25
> Puyol - 0
> Pique - 5
> Abidal - 6
> 
> Busquets - 0
> Xavi - 0
> Iniesta - 0
> 
> Pedro - 0
> Messi - 0
> Sanchez - 25
> 
> Total: £61 million
> 
> Yep, that entire team cost (considerably) less than Ronaldo. Awwwww yeah.


:messi

That is actually quite amazing. While everyone else is out buying the best players in the World Barca is just breeding them like it's nothing. Amazing stuff.




united_07 said:


> yeah but you have to account for inflation, so £47.65m would be around £60m today


Beat me too it. Most of these old squads would be double the value right now. 



King Kenny said:


> Reina Cost: £6m
> Arbeloa: Cost: £3m
> Carragher: 0
> Skrtel: £6
> Aurelio: free
> Alonso: Cost: £10.5m
> Masch: £18
> Babel: £11.5m
> Gerrard: 0
> Kuyt: Cost: £9m
> Torres: Cost: £20m
> 
> total: 83.5, the team that phumped madrid 4-0 :side: good times


And too Think we went from that to this 

Reina: 6m 
Johnson: 18m
Skrtel: 6.5
Agger:6m
Enrique:6m 
Hendo: 20m
Gerrard: 0
Lucas:5m 
Downing: 20m
Carroll: 35m 
Suarez: 22m

Total: 114m


----------



## Humph

New arsenal kit announced.










Looks far too much like a Man U Kit


----------



## EGame

"The one thing which can never stop at this club is the cantera"- Pep


----------



## Green Light

Probably the last time RVP will ever wear that kit^


----------



## Kiz

according to papers in france we're playing a friendly against lille to celebrate the signing of eden hazard launch their new stadium.


----------



## T-C

When looking at all these players transfer fees you should look at wages as well, that would show more the difference between city and the rest. I mean they gave Wayne Bridge close to 90k a week.


----------



## D'Angelo

Mr. Snrub said:


> you cant just count inflation as a whole, it needs to be per player. most of those players would cost basically double what they did 10 years ago, at least. except the academy one's of couse. so it would be closer to 80-90 mil


Not really. Lehmann was about £2-3m, not free but went for cheap as he was unreliable for BVB. Lauren wasn't a star before we signed him and £7m was seen to be steep. Toure plucked out of obscurity, price wouldn't differ much today as he was at an Ivorian club. Campbell obviously free. Cole academy. Ljunberg would be higher now, but he was hardly a star. Vieira would be more today, but Milan willingly let him go. Gilberto was a steal, he'd be a lot more nowadays. Pires was a troublemaker and caused a lot of headaches for OM (but very talented) that's why he was cheap. Henry was seen as being very, very expensive at the time, he was an underperforming winger when he joined us. He'd probably be the same price nowadays. Wenger made him. The other player wasn't Wiltord, it was mainly Bergkamp in the starting XI.

The way Wenger assembled his team was the most impressive thing about the Invincibles. Many people baulked at the prices we were paying for some of the players, as many had their fair share of problems before signing Arsenal, or were not known at all. He made the players what they were, so judging them on their Arsenal level performances before they signed is unfair as many were not nearly as good back then as they were for us under Wenger. I seriously doubt the cost would be £80-90m these days. Most teams are different nowadays as they buy the ready made player, Wenger made most of them.



Word is Arsenal have signed a player, will be announced after our last game of the season, could be a few days after. I'll wait and see what happens. Expecting M'Vila if it's true. Comes from a reliable source. EDIT: scratch that about Castles.


----------



## Kiz

vertonghen springs to mind immediately. could also be montolivo

double is probably a bit too far, but it also depends on the circumstances that the players were signed (kolo was signed from a no name ivorian club wasnt he?)


----------



## Seb

Not just inflation of currency like 07 pointed out, but also the inflated market value of players too. Can probably add another 50% to any transfer fees from around a decade ago (and it's even more evident with wages which have basically doubled, I remember when Del Piero was earning 75K a week and was one of, if not the best payed players in the world).

M'Vila would be a dope signing for Arsenal. They still need a couple more players to go along with him and Podolski though.


----------



## Nige™

Letlive said:


> New arsenal kit announced.


That is shite.

Word is up here that Hoilett has agreed a deal with someone to join in the summer when his contract's up, could be the signing Arsenal have supposedly made.


----------



## Humph

Everyones saying it's M'Vila on twitter :mark:


----------



## Kiz

apparently about 20 mil. steal.


----------



## T-C

Twitter is horseshit for transfer stuff. I'd never believe it.


----------



## Humph

T-C said:


> Twitter is horseshit for transfer stuff. I'd never believe it.


Trending worldwide, not just a random transfer page.


----------



## Irish Jet

Meh, will buy into it when it's on SSN. Nothing close to official right now.

Would make absolutely no sense for him to agree a deal now. None.


----------



## Magsimus

Surely he would at least wait to see if they secure Champions League. They have a tough game and could yet miss out to 3 different sides.


----------



## Kiz

from what i've read m'vila is far from happy at stade and he has recently been arrested, so yeah, might just want to start again and jumped at the first deal. obviously nothing certain, but if it's true, it's a steal.


----------



## Irish Jet

Magsimus said:


> Surely he would at least wait to see if they secure Champions League. They have a tough game and could yet miss out to 3 different sides.


Exactly, that and surely he should just wait and see what happens in the transfer window, you can bet he'd get a better deal than anything Arsenal would offer. His agent really just going to take a deal now from a side with such a strict transfer policy? Where the fuck were United on this? Even Chelsea, City or Madrid could use a player like M'Vila, guy has world class potential, and he's going for less than Jordan fucking Henderson?

Christ this would better be BS.


----------



## Renegade™

^ he's going for cheaper than Henderson coz he's not an overrated Englishmen 8*D

Great signing for Arsenal if true, a midfield trio of M'Vila/Arteta/Wilshere would be impressive. Wonder it means for Song tho.


----------



## Kiz

maybe he likes arsenal


----------



## Rush

Just becuase something trends on twitter doesn;t mean its believable. Swansea 11-0 was trending yesterday because of every muppet saying that united was going to/wanting them to beat swansea 11-0


----------



## T-C

I've never actually seen m'vila play more than a couple of times. Can someone tell me where the hype comes from? He only looked ok the few times I saw him, so I'm not in a position to make a judgement on him.


----------



## Kiz

being a superb passer and comparisons to vieira and makelele

a quote i remember is something along the lines of the presence of vieira, the smarts of makelele and the passing of big game yaya.


----------



## T-C

Well if that's the case then he is the best midfielder in the world, so I greatly doubt it's true or at the very least it is ridiculous hyperbole. He looked very tidy whenever I have seen him but he certainly didn't have the presence of a vieira.

How much have people here actually seen him to have a fair judgement on him without reading about him or playing football manager?


----------



## Rush

only seen m'vila on FM. triffic on that though :arry :side:


----------



## Kiz

he;s a very, very good player. would start for probably every club in the league.

and yes i have seen him, heaps of highlights of ligue 1 as well as a few full matches i download.


----------



## T-C

I'll take your word for it then. He'd be perfect for us and arsenal by your description.


----------



## Joel

Mr. Snrub said:


> maybe he likes arsenal


Exactly. I don't see how it's hard to believe that a Frenchman is ready to move to Arsenal.

Not saying that I believe it, but I don't see why it would be so strange if it is a done deal already. It's not as though he is moving from a massive club.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Yann M'Vila to Arsenal? :mark:


----------



## Kiz

will laugh hard if it's yohan.


----------



## steamed hams

Hopefully the Arsenal signing is Ngog or something instead. :wenger


----------



## T-C

I remember when gourcuff had that great 3/4s of a season at Bordeaux and was touted as the next kaka' and all that nonsense. Shame how he turned into what he is.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

I'll cry if it's just an announcement of us signing Benayoun to a permanent deal.


----------



## Humph

Possible Arsenal team
Schez
Vermaelen, Merteacker, Vertonghen (unlikely though), Kos
Song, M'Vila, Wilshere, Arteta
Podolski, RVP

:mark:


----------



## T-C

Four centre backs and four centre midfielders. That'll work out well.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Letlive said:


> Possible Arsenal team
> Schez
> Vermaelen, Merteacker, Vertonghen (unlikely though), Kos
> Song, M'Vila, Wilshere, Arteta
> Podolski, RVP
> 
> :mark:


:mark: jizzworthy


----------



## Magsimus

Aye, that team would never work. Not a single formation could fit those players in properly.


----------



## Kiz

more likely

chezzers
gibbs verm mertesacker sagna
m'vila
arteta song
wilshere
podolski rvp


----------



## Irish Jet

Wenger wont change system IMO. 

Chez

Sagna Koscielny Mertesacker Vermaelen

Wilshere M'Vila Song/Arteta

Walcott/Ox *CHAMAKH* Podolski​
RVP dropped of course. :troll


----------



## Seb

Dropped? You mean moved to a club that can challenge for trophies.

:wenger

They need a proper left-back. Gibbs is okay, good rotation/back-up option, but Santos is just a pants defender.


----------



## T-C

I like Gibbs. If he can stay fit he could be as good as anyone around in the league. Still very young.


----------



## CGS

Seb said:


> Dropped? You mean moved to a club that can challenge for trophies.
> 
> :wenger
> 
> They need a proper left-back. Gibbs is okay, good rotation/back-up option, *but Santos is just a pants defender.*


Impossible

Even stringer said back at the start of the season that 

Sagna - Mertesacker - Verma - Santos 

Was the best defensive unit in the league :troll


----------



## Vader

What's everyone's ideal realistic starting squad for your team for next season? This will include transfers that your club can afford, or presumably afford, as well as the current squad. 

De Gea
Rafael - Rio - Vidic - Evra
Valencia - Sahin - Martinez - Nani
Rooney - Welbeck/Hernandez

OR

De Gea
Rafael - Rio - Vidic - Evra
Carrick/Scholes - Martinez - Sahin
Valencia - Rooney - Nani

I don't think Sahin or Martinez will come to us but there's a possibility that they could. I'd also love Llorente at United, as with the ability that our wide players have I'm surprised we've not gone for a proper target-man but there's no chance we're affording him on top of the other two.


----------



## Irish Jet

Vader13 said:


> What's everyone's ideal realistic starting squad for your team for next season? This will include transfers that your club can afford, or presumably afford, as well as the current squad.
> 
> De Gea
> Rafael - Rio - Vidic - Evra
> Valencia - Sahin - Martinez - Nani
> Rooney - Welbeck/Hernandez
> 
> OR
> 
> De Gea
> Rafael - Rio - Vidic - Evra
> Carrick/Scholes - Martinez - Sahin
> Valencia - Rooney - Nani
> 
> I don't think Sahin or Martinez will come to us but there's a possibility that they could. I'd also love Llorente at United, as with the ability that our wide players have I'm surprised we've not gone for a proper target-man but there's no chance we're affording him on top of the other two.


Aye, Those would probably be the two midfielders I'd want to be honest, probably wont get either and certianly not both though IMO.

What I'd want being realistic:

De Gea

Rafael Ferdinand Vidic Baines

Valencia Martinez Cleverley/Anderson Nani/Young

Kagawa

Rooney​
I'd simply let Cleverley and Anderson battle it out for the more advanced midfield role, possibly Fletcher too if he's able for it. There'll be tons of rotation still, especially on the wings, with Kagawa able to slot in out wide if required, bringing in Hernandez/Welbeck up front. No doubt there'll be loads of injuries too, there always fucking is.


----------



## united_07

Realistically it will probably be this :side:

de gea

rafael rio vidic evra

valencia carrick scholes young

rooney/kagawa

welbeck/rooney​
clyne will probably be one of the signing out of 2 or 3 which will come in along with kagawa hopefully,


----------



## T-C

That one looks good to me irishjet, I'd have Carrick beside Martinez for most of the season though. I'm sick of evra, need rid of him.


----------



## Joel

Rooney as the point striker will be awesome to watch again. He killed it there in 09/10.


----------



## steamed hams

Well hopefully McLeish goes, that's the main thing. Well Heskey's contract runs out this Summer so that's another important matter to address. :hesk2


Given

Hopefully not Hutton - hopefully not Dunne - Collins - hopefully not Warnock

Hoilett :side: - maybe Makoun - Ireland - N'Zogbia

Bent - HOLMAN​

Makoun is out on loan and is sort of similar to Ireland, I'm not sure it would work with both of those two in the team.


----------



## Andre

In reply to *Vader13*, here are my prefered Norwich signings and formations for the new season.


4-2-3-1 formation, Morison is a better option as the lone traget man, hence the reason Holt has come on as a sub a lot:

Ruddy

*Naughton* Ayala Bennett Tierney

E.Bennett Howson *O'Hara* Pilkington

Hoolahan

Morison


Then again, it's pointless putting a preferred line up because Lambert changes the formation all the time, so...


Diamond with the strikers working the channels:

Ruddy

*Naughton* Ayala R.Bennett Tierney

*O'Hara*

Howson Surman

Hoolahan

Holt *J.Rodriguez*


A more direct 4-4-2:

Ruddy

*Naughton* Ayala R.Bennett Tierney

E.Bennett Fox *O'Hara* Pilkington

Holt *J.Rhodes*


The dreaded 3-5-2 (fucking hate it when we use this), we will need an aerial presence and strong hold up play to take the pressure of the centre backs:

Ruddy

R.Martin Ayala R.Bennett

E.Bennett Howson Fox *O'Hara* Tierney

Holt Morison



So that's Kyle Naughton on a permanent deal, he will want to continue playing first team football, doubt he will get that at Spurs with Kyle Walker in the way. £5 million for him at least, although I don't know what his contract situation is like.

Jamie O'Hara who is a strong tackling midfielder with good technique, something that we need, he's a realistic target with Wolves relegated and won't cost the earth. £5 million tops, he will be dying to get out of that shit hole with those moronic fans.

Jay Rodriguez is a good young skillful striker playing for Burnley, they have now finished their final year of parachute payments and will be needing to make up the deficite. £3 million, maybe that's a tad optimistic.

Jordan Rhodes would be a bit of a gamble seeing as he's only proven in league one, but it's a gamble worth taking. It's all dependent on Huddersfield failing in the play offs really, I can see him giving them one more year if they go up. We managed to mug Hudds off with £2 million for Pilks, I don't think Rhodes would be anywhere near as cheap. £3.5 million_ minimum_.

We could also do with another centre half, but I don't know of any suitable options in the lower divisions. Lambert doesn't sign many proven prem players, that's not his style, he prefers young and hungry emerging lower league _British_ talents. *Does anybody know of any good young lower league defenders?*

If we managed to sign all four (most have been linked) then it could cost anywhere between £15 million - £25 million, it would be an expensive summer but necessary if we want to avoid a relegation dog fight next season. I can see our board spending up to £15 million so we would miss out on a couple of required additions.


----------



## Joel

Cech
Ivanovic Luiz Terry Cole
Mikel ???1
Ramires Mata ???2
???3​
???1 - Modric/Sahin/McEachran
???2 - Lavezzi/Hazard/Marin/De Bruyne
???3 - Cavani/Higuain/Torres/Sturridge

Something like that I suppose


----------



## Razor King

I really like how Paul Lambert seems to change the formation regularly. He's much more of a tactician than Brandon Rogers


----------



## Magsimus

Krul 

Santon - Coloccini(C) - Taylor/Vertongen/Douglas - Pieters

Cabaye - Tiote - Jonas/Sigurdsson

Ben Arfa - Cisse - Ba

The frontline doesn't need to be changed at all, just need a back up striker especially since it's the ACON again (fucking hell :no: :no: :no: :no Everyone and their dog knows that RB and CB are the positions we need to strengthen. Santon can play either side, and we've been after Pieters since last summer. Not a clue for centre back, just listed a few that have been linked. S.Taylor can't stay fit for more than a couple of months unfortunately.

Wigan win tonight.


----------



## Andre

Rogers has a great plan A, but no plan B when it fails. Lambert has built a squad with the capability to adapt to most situations, he monstered us through the leagues with this sort of flexibility, just to think that he inhereted a team that was in the league one relegation zone after three games and included the likes of Theoclitoris, Otsemobor, Doherty, Nelson, Gill, Tudor-Jones, Whaley and Goran 'fucking' Maric, wow, what he job he has done with a relatively small amount of money. Half of the hard work was done for Brendan Rogers by Roberto Martinez, add in the aforementioned and that's why I always tell people that Lambert is the better manager.


----------



## Joel

Magsimus said:


> Krul
> 
> Santon - Coloccini(C) - Taylor/Vertongen/Douglas - Pieters
> 
> Cabaye - Tiote - Jonas/Sigurdsson
> 
> Ben Arfa - Cisse - Ba
> 
> The frontline doesn't need to be changed at all, just need a back up striker especially since it's the ACON again (fucking hell :no: :no: :no: :no Everyone and their dog knows that RB and CB are the positions we need to strengthen. Santon can play either side, and we've been after Pieters since last summer. Not a clue for centre back, just listed a few that have been linked. S.Taylor can't stay fit for more than a couple of months unfortunately.
> 
> Wigan win tonight.


I know you love Ba and rightfully so. But wouldn't you like a natural winger on the left, especially since HBA will be looking to cut in often on the right?

Just reading that over makes it seems really bad to leave Ba out though. Maybe a direct winger for the bench whose name is not Obertan?


----------



## Magsimus

Joel said:


> I know you love Ba and rightfully so. But wouldn't you like a natural winger on the left, especially since HBA will be looking to cut in often on the right?
> 
> Just reading that over makes it seems really bad to leave Ba out though. Maybe a direct winger for the bench whose name is not Obertan?


I'd rather switch to 4-4-2 than drop him. The partnership does need a lot of work though. When we do play 2 up top they can't read each others runs and don't link up well. I can see why Senegal never use them both together.

That direct winger would be Sly Marveaux who I want to see play a lot more from the left, looks a very classy player.


----------



## IncapableNinja

Quick update for those not keeping up with the Wigan game:

Ali Al Habsi just made a fine save. Except the ball was a chicken, a blackburn scarf wearing chicken..

*Insert Venky's/ better movement than Yakubu joke*


----------



## united_07

Hazard spoke to french tv after his game today



> Eden Hazard asked if he prefers red or blue on Canal+: "I like both. They're both nice colours. I think they both suit me."
> 
> Hazard also confirmed that he was in Manchester for the Manchester derby but refused to declare a preference for either team


just say you want to go to city eden, you're just delaying the inevitable :downing


----------



## Green Light

I'm mainly concerned about keeping hold of guys like Cisse, Tiote, Cabaye etc. Definitely need another centre-back though


----------



## reDREDD

Im really starting to dislike hazard


----------



## CGS

Green Light said:


> I'm mainly concerned about keeping hold of guys like Cisse, Tiote, Cabaye etc. Definitely need another centre-back though


Yohan maybe. Can't see Cisse leaving though tbh. Especially with Tiote (if he stays) & Ba at the club.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Who is this Modeste fella playing for Blackburn? I have never seen him in my life. When did they sign this guy? surely I would have noticed him by now if they got him in Jan.


----------



## Magsimus

Green Light said:


> I'm mainly concerned about keeping hold of guys like Cisse, Tiote, Cabaye etc. Definitely need another centre-back though


It'd take a bit of 20m+ for any of our important players. We're in Europe, they're not leaving. Chill :cool2

Only people on the way out will be Smith, Lovo, Forster and maybe Guthrie/Simpson. Nothing major.


----------



## Kazz

Like a boss.


----------



## T-C

Hazard is such a whore, he would get on great with 'Arry.


----------



## Joel

It's mad how each one of Newcastle's key players would improve us.

Colo, Tiote, Cabaye, HBA, Cisse and Ba would get into our first team.

Cech has been playing brilliant since RDM has been manager, so that is the only reason Krul isn't on that list.

I've always liked Santon, but Branni and Cole are Godly.

I sound like :arry



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Who is this Modeste fella playing for Blackburn? I have never seen him in my life. When did they sign this guy? surely I would have noticed him by now if they got him in Jan.


He's had a few appearances late on this season.


----------



## BANKSY

You wouldn't be able to tell Blackburn need to win this game to stay up , Wigan dominante thus far.


----------



## The Monster

united_07 said:


> Realistically it will probably be this :side:
> 
> de gea
> 
> rafael rio vidic evra
> 
> valencia carrick scholes young
> 
> rooney/kagawa
> 
> welbeck/rooney​
> *clyne will probably be one of the signing out of 2 or 3 which will come in along with kagawa hopefully*



I Don’t get that bit about 2 or 3 new signing, I know what SAF said but SAF a liar always has been, he said exact same thing last summer & we did sign 3 new players yet we tried signing Nasri & Sneijder if had signed either our total spend would of been between 75-85M... 

If you think about it (Regarding target areas that need looking into) Kagawa been on our radar for good few years now & is a CAM so that 1 area, we are also after Hazard he plays LW that’s also area needs looking at so that’s 2, we are interested in Clyne as need actual RB so that’s 3, there has been shed load reports about our scouts looking at LB in recent months that’s another area so that’s 4 & not counting fact were going to have to replace Scholes so going to need to find a new CM so that’s 5 areas.




T-C said:


> That one looks good to me irishjet, I'd have Carrick beside Martinez for most of the season though. I'm sick of evra, need rid of him.


I would keep Evra as back up for next season, with Fabio going out on loan next season & if sign Fryers to new deal we wont need Evra after 2013 summer. Though agree his time with us is coming to end his performances has been awful last 2 years fact become better speaker off pitch then is on pitch as a footballer is worrying although if he wishes to change jobs to WWE Wrestler after footballer then it would all make sense then. 

Javi Martinez would be an fantastic player for us he can play CDM/Busqusts role which does for Spain Under 21, CB come deep lying playmaker playing cross field out balls or natural box to box CM, a real class talent. Still better as CM then CB though. 

But he has a 40M buyout clause & his Basque lad playing for local side & tax there is different then rest Spain cos don’t have pay as much as rest i think? So means keep best players if want to for as long as they want until the right time to sell later in there career. Plus building a side there which can if invest a bit & keep key player challenge for top 4 next season. So why would want to leave also Madrid want him to replace Alonso long term & Barca want a CB so going be hard try convince him to move to new country anyway.

Sahin a decent shout, Jose looks like he wants off load him got no idea why? Sahin & Alonso would be really good CM duo there fact neither of them been partnered together this season due to injuries, form & Jose not wanting pick Sahin has been factors for that, but player of his quality going for cheap wouldn’t be bad idea to try get him.

Other names is Strootman of PSV who be in Holland Euros squad (Unless injury strikes) He actually reminds me bit of Carrick 06-08 in his passing skills, his been advanced Midfielder but changed to deep lying playmaker, he gets around pitch but passing ability long/short that make him interesting prospect, great keeping ball & can thread balls through in the final 3rd.

Other name that thought might be worth throwing out there is Kwadwo Asamoah of Udinese his box to box midfielder but with great stamina & energy but can play as a CDM, with Fletch fitness a concern & fact have no actual defense minded Midfielder since Hargo left the side its area that needs addressing & He fits that bill also his bombing on style from deep is something our team lack. He doesn’t score or assist alot but can do so in rare moments but he would rather keep ball for team & give it to other move creative players only 23 so young & plays for Ghana International side. 

On next seasons MUFC team hard predict & say who player be so wont get into debate there but our shape & Style of play I do think is worth debating about as so clear we need to change it imo. 

I personally feel we should try a 4-2-3-1/4-2-1-3 shape for next season think it would work wonders for our team don’t think go with this open 4-4-2/4-2-4/4-4-1-1 shape anymore not working. I Also think need go back to a revolving front 3/4 & deep Midfield 2 with natural width from fullbacks.

Rooney think go back up top next season & play as false no.9 role which think suits him & us better mean have Rooney have balance of playing as no.10 & as a no.9 making him harder to mark & mean he should effect games more in final 3rd.


If this is to happen a Creative advanced midfielder is a MUST! From outside looking in that would be Kagawa which is fantastic is real star in making people convinced not that good will be proven wrong think made for PL open style & way plays for Dortmund allows him & rest of Dortmund side to exploit spaces he makes with his clever movement on & more importantly OFF the ball.



united_07 said:


> Hazard spoke to french tv after his game today
> 
> 
> 
> just say you want to go to city eden, you're just delaying the inevitable :downing


Saw those quotes as well his like biggest teasing transfer muppet if I had to pick on who I think he will join between us & MCFC think it would be MCFC as much as sucks his top class talent that going to get better as years go on plus I say he join MCFC cos its rumored MCFC play Lille in summer in Lille first match in there brand new stadium. Could be a sweetener for the Hazard Deal maybe?


----------



## EGame

Hopefully something like thing. 

VV
Alves Martinez/Puyi Masch/Pique Alba 
Busi
Xavi Iniesta 
Pedro/Alexis Messi Villa​
I WANT TO BELIEVE.jpg

We've also been linked with Vertonghen, Thiago Silva, Neymar, RVP and probably some other douchebags.


----------



## steamed hams

redeadening said:


> Im really starting to dislike hazard





T-C said:


> Hazard is such a whore, he would get on great with 'Arry.


Most players/people are, Hazard is just honest about it. :bron


----------



## T-C

You need to get Pique to wise up next season anyway, shocking from him this year.

That is true @steamedhams. I don't blame people going to city for more money, but they should say that they came for the pay packet.


----------



## Irish Jet

Something happened Gael Givet?


----------



## Mozzaa

Next season we (Stoke) got to have a massive clear out with players such as Andrew Davies, Tom Soares, Michael Tonge, Ricardo Fuller etc; then some players want leave Kenwyne & Upson then the moron Pennant will be locked up. Palacios needs to get fit & Etherington needs a kick up the arse. Id sign Jarvis, Kightly & Fletcher & certainly then we need 2 FB's; plenty of work needs be done or else we'll struggle.


----------



## hassassin

West Brom vs. Arsenal

Arsenal win guarantees 3rd place and Champions League qualification.
Arsenal draw guarantees at least 4th place and some kind of European Football.
Arsenal loss could mean anywhere from 3rd-6th, could be Champions League/Champions League playoff/Europa League/out of Europe altogether.


----------



## BANKSY

Expecting a mass riot and police protection for Kean if Blackburn go down.

:kean


----------



## The Monster

EGame said:


> Hopefully something like thing.
> 
> VV
> Alves Martinez/Puyi Masch/Pique Alba
> Busi
> Xavi Iniesta
> Pedro/Alexis Messi Villa​
> I WANT TO BELIEVE.jpg
> 
> We've also been linked with Vertonghen, Thiago Silva, Neymar, RVP and probably some other douchebags.


Neymar one think will happen, either this summer or next summer. Alba to Barca according to some is just a matter of when not if so that solves Barca LB problem. If Barca get good CB in that be great for them 2 areas they need to look into most. Id imagine a few need to go to balance up books & Barca like promoting from within as seen with Cuenca & Tello this seasons & lets not forgot Ibrahim Afellay who injuried most season so as silly as may sound now I wouldnt be shocked if Villa was 1 player Barca let go in the summer.


----------



## Humph

So first a chicken delays the game, now apparently a Blackburn fan has gone on the pitch and thrown his season ticket at Kean :lmao


----------



## Kazz

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Expecting a mass riot and police protection for Kean if Blackburn go down.
> 
> :kean










Letlive said:


> So first a chicken delays the game, now apparently a Blackburn fan has gone on the pitch and thrown his season ticket at Kean :lmao


Tears up season ticket in protest.

At the 2nd last game of the season.
:troll


----------



## Duberry

Typical Blackburn fans, supporting their team till the very end as usual
8*D


----------



## Joel

Remember when a Boro fan did the same thing to McClaren (storm the pitch, tear season ticket and throw it at him).

Next game McClaren beat us 3-0.

Who's :kean's next game? :serial:


----------



## Humph

New Arsenal away shirt, looks really nice.


----------



## Green Light

Freddy Krueger would be proud


----------



## Tomkin

Mozzaa said:


> Next season we (Stoke) got to have a massive clear out with players such as Andrew Davies, Tom Soares, Michael Tonge, Ricardo Fuller etc; then some players want leave Kenwyne & Upson then the moron Pennant will be locked up. Palacios needs to get fit & Etherington needs a kick up the arse. Id sign Jarvis, Kightly & Fletcher & certainly then we need 2 FB's; plenty of work needs be done or else we'll struggle.


Davies, Soares and Tonge all have to be cleared out but I'd keep Fuller on the basis that he hasn't been giving a chance this season and it would kill me to see him playing for someone else. Etherington is finished, he's been absolutely shocking all season. Kenwyne will go although I wouldn't mind him staying for another season, and I hope Upson stays because he has looked class most of the time he's played but if it means huth playing right back then I'd rather see him gone.

Palacios should be like a new signing and If we don't sign a CM in the summer I can see him and Whitehead being the 2 most games. 

Walters has been my biggest frustration this season, I nearly choked on my bovril when Pulis brought him off against Everton. 

I'd like the 3 wolves players mentioned, and an actual full back would be nice!! Know a few people behind the scenes an I've heard that Defoe is high up on Pulis' list but I really can't see it happening and would assume its just the usual bullshit. 

Are you getting more pissed off with Pulis by the week like 90% of the fans are? I'd wouldn't ever consider getting rid of him but things have to change.


----------



## haribo

Kazz said:


> Tears up season ticket in protest.
> 
> At the 2nd last game of the season.
> :troll


Final home game though. :lol


----------



## Mozzaa

Tomkin said:


> Davies, Soares and Tonge all have to be cleared out but I'd keep Fuller on the basis that he hasn't been giving a chance this season and it would kill me to see him playing for someone else. Etherington is finished, he's been absolutely shocking all season. Kenwyne will go although I wouldn't mind him staying for another season, and I hope Upson stays because he has looked class most of the time he's played but if it means huth playing right back then I'd rather see him gone.
> 
> Palacios should be like a new signing and If we don't sign a CM in the summer I can see him and Whitehead being the 2 most games.
> 
> Walters has been my biggest frustration this season, I nearly choked on my bovril when Pulis brought him off against Everton.
> 
> I'd like the 3 wolves players mentioned, and an actual full back would be nice!! Know a few people behind the scenes an I've heard that Defoe is high up on Pulis' list but I really can't see it happening and would assume its just the usual bullshit.
> 
> Are you getting more pissed off with Pulis by the week like 90% of the fans are? I'd wouldn't ever consider getting rid of him but things have to change.


Fuller is past it & a last 20 minute man for me but still only get anything from him 1/5; I dont want Upson go but he will because Woodgate will get a deal. Whitehead has been our best player for months now top notch stuff. The Walters situation is just ridiculous and stupid management of a player who is knackered physically & mentally. Defoe has always been a player TP wants but I think a bigger club or a club willing to spunk money (QPR) will get him. Pulis well if hes here in 4 years time Ill eat my hat; him & Coates' aims are so different with him wanting the academy to be the main attraction; but if Pulis left in the next 2 years it would kill us; its a funny one.


----------



## Irish Jet

We lost to Blackburn at home.

Holy fuck.


----------



## Kazz

Wigan put 4 past us. ¬_¬


----------



## Andre

Joel said:


> *Remember when a Boro fan did the same thing to McClaren (storm the pitch, tear season ticket and throw it at him).*
> 
> Next game McClaren beat us 3-0.
> 
> Who's :kean's next game? :serial:


I used to live in the same village (Trimdon, County Durham) as him, everyone refered to him as Davo, the fucking idiot. Used to see him in the fox and hounds pub all the time, he's a complete and utter piss head.


----------



## Humph

Wigan goal. Bye bye blackburn.


----------



## wkdsoul

I's prefer us to but at least at back up Centre Half, Kolo Toure was out for early last year and wasn't up to scratch wen hs came back in and Savic is terrible.

Apart from that a back-up for Silva and Yaya Toure would be good, we looked a differnet team when Silva was knackered and low on form and wen Yaya went to the Africans Nations. I presume Hazard will be brought in (if poss.) to help Silva.

I expect Tevez to stay but not sure on Dzenko and Balotelli, depends if Mancini decides to take the risk and plunge the cash and offload them. I'd like a striker with a bit of pace, Dzenko is kinda wasted as we dont play with out an out wingers, so his Ariel threat is null and void. Mario is a law unto himself, depends on Mancini's patience. AC milan want him swap him with Pato. 

Also, side question for those on the board to settle a pub argument with the lads.. 

Was Rooney the best teenager in the world at the time United bought him? 
Was Rio the best centre back in the world at the time United bought him? 

and if not, who was?


----------



## reDREDD

Leave the memories alone <3


----------



## Green Light

Goodbye :kean. we hardly knew you


----------



## united_07

:kean :kean :kean



feisty atmosphere
Hutz


----------



## IncapableNinja

Well in, Wigan. 

Conglaturation! You have completed a great game.You have prooved the justice of your culture. 

Now go and rest our heroes.

Also, Trimdon? Village sounds familiar, I'm sure Gary Philipson was from Trimdon. He's a bald radio DJ. Looks a bit like Fabien Barthez.


----------



## haribo




----------



## CGS

redeadening said:


> Leave the memories alone <3


:kean






R.I.P Blackburn you will be missed :bron3


----------



## Humph

Can go watch Arsenal Vs Wigan at the DW Stadium next season now, sweeeeet


----------



## BANKSY

Young and talented to lead them to promotion next season.


:kean


----------



## Mozzaa

wkdsoul said:


> Was Rooney the best teenager in the world at the time United bought him?
> Was Rio the best centre back in the world at the time United bought him?


Rio certainly wasnt people like Nesta, Maldini, Thuram, Cannavaro etc were about; but Rooney got more publicity but Ronaldo, Diego, Robinho were on the scene; so no also.


----------



## steamed hams

redeadening said:


> Leave the memories alone <3


Sometimes this is posted at inappropriate/unworthy times, but I agree this calls for...








Joel said:


> Wenger being OUTWITTED by STEVE KEAN.


----------



## Hajduk1911

Wigan were the better team today and for the past 2-3 months their results have been fantastic, they deserved to stay up. MoM performance by Alcaraz and the winner just topped his match off


----------



## CGS

Bit late on the song dont ya think Hams 8*D

Young and talented Steve Kean will be up by Summer 2013 boys don't you worry


----------



## Mozzaa

Wigan deserve to stay up but I fucking hate us playing them they have something on us


----------



## haribo

Letlive said:


> So first a chicken delays the game, now apparently a Blackburn fan has gone on the pitch and thrown his season ticket at Kean :lmao


Turns out it's even better - he threw it at the wrong dugout.


----------



## Joel

Unlucky Nige. All the best next season. Hope it's a quick return.


----------



## T-C

I would just like to let Nige know that he is still a top man and we all love him very much.


----------



## wkdsoul

Mozzaa said:


> Rio certainly wasnt people like Nesta, Maldini, Thuram, Cannavaro etc were about; but Rooney got more publicity but Ronaldo, Diego, Robinho were on the scene; so no also.


Cheers was a point raised while discussing the relevant values of the United and City teams, players over 20mil etc.. just wondered what you lot would argue..

bye bye blackburn :cool2


----------



## Irish Jet

Rooney was a far better prospect than Ronaldo when he joined, he was more complete and had an end product which Ronaldo didn't have and never looked like improving.

A few seasons later he had the best end product in the world. Go figure.


----------



## Mozzaa

wkdsoul said:


> Cheers was a point raised while discussing the relevant values of the United and City teams, players over 20mil etc.. just wondered what you lot would argue..
> 
> bye bye blackburn :cool2


Well I saw some where that Man Utd have spent more money on their current squad than Man City have. Was something like that anyway.


----------



## united_07

Mozzaa said:


> Well I saw some where that Man Utd have spent more money on their current squad than Man City have. Was something like that anyway.


nope that wasnt true, city was £190m, united £160m






feel sorry for nige, bad to see blackburn go down the way they have, ever since venkeys took over its gone downhill, now they will probably lose some of their better players, hoilett is definitely off as his contract is up, wonder if some of their youth players will step up next season, they've done well in the FAYC recently


----------



## ABK

Hard-luck Nige. Wish you the best of luck next season.


----------



## Kazz

Relegation was the best thing to happen to us. It got rid of the players who didn't want to play for the club, and got rid of the fans who wouldn't support them. Two years later and we're in contention for a Champions League place, with some fantastic results this season. Silver lining.


----------



## Mozzaa

united_07 said:


> nope that wasnt true, city was £190m, united


Those were the numbers; just couldnt remember who it was haha; I do apologise.


----------



## The Monster

T-C said:


> I would just like to let Nige know that he is still a top man and we all love him very much.


^This. 

Just like a week ago a big moment in a big game is deciding factor & again it’s a corner that does it. I would like to know as Garry just said why the BRFC player was looking at ground on that corner & not man/ball until to late loses his player & free header, crazy thing to do.

But Blackburn should had a pen, no doubt about it think on 70mins but Wigan player kicked Rovers player in back of ankle instead of the ball tripping player up so big moment if pen been given & Rovers scored been 1-0, might been all different. Such are small margins; feel for Rovers fan never like seeing teams going down even though 3 always have to each year. BRFC club went from bad to worse as season went on. Imagine fair few of those players leave in summer as well. 

Wigan are now safe massive credit to them, thought going end up bottom with Wolves few months back but turned that around & performed really well winning some huge games along the way, there better then a relegation battling side imo & that 3-4-3 shape works so well for them & Martinez is good young manager who likes team to play good passing football so congratulations to them for staying up. It’s now between Bolton & QPR as to who takes that last relegation spot on final day of the season. QPR face Man City away while Bolton are away to Stoke. 

17th - QPR, Points 37, GD Minus 22
18th - Bolton, Points 35, GD Minus 38

So who does everyone think be going down, I see Bolton going down I think they may just nick a draw off Stoke 1-1 but I see QPR losing to Man City but wont make difference cos Bolton only end up on 36 points which wont be enough sadly for them.

Also that Banner of Kagawa in your sig T-C is ace mate.


----------



## wkdsoul

Mozzaa said:


> Well I saw some where that Man Utd have spent more money on their current squad than Man City have. Was something like that anyway.


Naaa we've spent well more on our squad and, even on first eleven's we'll always be ahead by at least 60m due to Giggs/Scholes/Rafael screwing up the balance, but that'll change if/when United throw down the cash for a new midfield, but squad cost we'll always be over with the likes of Adebayor, Santa Cruz in our squad and the money we spent on squad players, our bench arguably could be 

Kolo Toure - 16m
De Jong - 18m
Johnson - 7m
Milner - 26m
Dzeko - 27m
Balotelli - 23m

£117m

Ridiculous! but as a city fan equally awesome! :cool2


----------



## Magsimus

Kazz said:


> Relegation was the best thing to happen to us. It got rid of the players who didn't want to play for the club, and got rid of the fans who wouldn't support them. Two years later and we're in contention for a Champions League place, with some fantastic results this season. Silver lining.


For us yes, because Ashley was willing to put a lot of his own money into the club. I very much doubt Venkeys will do the same.

Plenty of sides get relegated and never come back, we were just lucky we had a very good squad of players (for that level).


----------



## Mozzaa

If it meant QPR going down I wouldnt begrudge a Bolton win; plus we are a charity need 3 points off us you'll get them; but I have the feeling we'll beat Bolton. Got the last 3 results right so im on a roll haha.


----------



## Mozzaa

wkdsoul said:


> Kolo Toure - 16m
> De Jong - 18m
> Johnson - 7m
> Milner - 26m
> Dzeko - 27m
> Balotelli - 23m
> 
> £117m
> 
> Ridiculous! but as a city fan equally awesome! :cool2


We are competitive with you especially at The Brit with far less money...im happy with that


----------



## Green Light

We also had our own YOUNG AND TALENTED manager in Chris Hughton who the fans and players got behind and steadied the ship after we had gone through countless managers (he should never have been sacked btw). Obviously :kean isn't gonna be that guy, but I hope they bounce back because I have a bit of a soft spot for Blackburn


----------



## T-C

Nobody touches Gary Neville, he is so good at that job.


----------



## reDREDD

What a crazy good day for wigan. Their fans at Edwood park must be going crazy. All three of them

Its gonna be one crazy carpool ride home


----------



## Tomkin

It's win win on sunday, if we win then hopefully there'll be a few positives to take into the summer and maybe a few extra million depending on where we finish, but if we lose then QPR go down. 

Really looking forward to watching Super Johnny Walters run around again for 90 minutes, the joys of being a Stoke fan. 

Feel sorry for Nige and the rest of the blackburn fans.


----------



## united_07

redeadening said:


> What a crazy good day for wigan. Their fans at Edwood park must be going crazy. All three of them
> 
> Its gonna be one crazy carpool ride home


funnily enough wigan sold out their allocation, and were quite vocal


----------



## Mozzaa

Tomkin said:


> Really looking forward to watching Super Johnny Walters run around again for 90 minutes, the joys of being a Stoke fan.


Amen brother haha


----------



## Magsimus

> Emile Heskey is looking for a new club after being told he will not be offered a new contract at Aston Villa.
> 
> The 34-year-old former Liverpool and England striker admits a move back to his first club, Championship side Leicester City, could interest him.
> 
> "There's a possibility that might happen. I'm not going to turn anything down," he said. "I'll look at anything.
> 
> "I haven't got a club to be honest. There are no contract talks so I'll be looking elsewhere," he told BBC Sport.
> "Obviously, my contract is up, so I just take it day by day and see what crops up."


----------



## reDREDD

fucking villa. without heskey, i hope they get relegated


----------



## T-C

I hear Heskey is still on Martin O'Neill's speed dial as 1, he can expect a call...


----------



## CGS

Non Contract? :hesk1

Well That's Villa sorted for relegation next year who's joining them?


----------



## Joel

Chain Gang solider said:


> Non Contract? :hesk1
> 
> Well That's Villa sorted for relegation next year *who's joining them?*












:terry


----------



## ABKiss

I don't know if I'm late but Arsenal is set to announce the signing of Yann M'Vila after the West Brom game. He had an average season but is still young and a good player. I hope that means Ramsey is leaving on loan or for good.

:mark:


----------



## Kazz

redeadening said:


> fucking villa. without heskey, i hope they get relegated


Villa are safe, unless both QPR and Bolton lose. And they concede 16 goals. At least.


----------



## Ruckus

I expect to see Blackburn challenging to get straight back up, providing they can keep a good number of their players.

The bad news is that it's inevitable a big team will want to bring the talent and youth of Kean to fix their problems. :kean

:troll


----------



## Melvis

I officially have no reason to care about Aston Villa any more. Warnock to sign BIG Emile for Leeds plz.

And out of pure respect... :hesk1


----------



## Joel

BIG GAME HESK

:torres returning home tomorrow. I suspect he'll get a lovely reception :hmm:


----------



## reDREDD

another torres hat trick plz


----------



## T-C

ABKiss said:


> I don't know if I'm late but Arsenal is set to announce the signing of Yann M'Vila after the West Brom game. He had an average season but is still young and a good player. I hope that means Ramsey is leaving on loan or for good.
> 
> :mark:


I see you are from Paris, do you watch Ligue 1 regularly then?


----------



## ABKiss

T-C said:


> I see you are from Paris, do you watch Ligue 1 regularly then?


Yes.


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> :terry


Kenny's taking over from MacLeish as Manager? Lucky Villa :suarez1


----------



## T-C

ABKiss said:


> Yes.


Just wondering if you'd be able to give me a run down on some of the better players in the league that I haven't seen a lot of, the likes of M'vila, Martin I hear havent been as good this season as last, but what do you think of them and any others that don't play for Lille that you think we should look out for.


----------



## Joel

I can imagine it now:

Interviewer: Kenny, you must be worried about your league form?

Dalglish: We're in the quarter finals of the Europa League

Interviewer: But Kenny, you're 19th and just lost 3-0 at home to Reading

Dalglish: Listen, it's not all about the league, alright? We're doing great in Europe, alright? We're in the FA Cup 6th round, alright? This has been a spectacular season.

Interviwer: You're in the relegation zone though...

Dalglish: Alright *walks off*

Interviewer: Ke-Kenny?!


----------



## EGame

Rumours (key word here) were flying around the that Liverpool have contacted Pep about a job. Also Chelsea have apparently tried to lure him in again but apparently he rejected them again. 

Couldn't imagine myself looking forward to watching (or cheering for) Liverpool every week. Such is life. :


----------



## CGS

lol pep at Pool. Is this FM or something?



Joel said:


> I can imagine it now:
> 
> Interviewer: Kenny, you must be worried about your league form?
> 
> Dalglish: We're in the quarter finals of the Europa League
> 
> Interviewer: But Kenny, you're 19th and just lost 3-0 at home to Reading
> 
> Dalglish: Listen, it's not all about the league, alright? We're doing great in Europe, alright? We're in the FA Cup 6th round, alright? This has been a spectacular season.
> 
> Interviwer: You're in the relegation zone though...
> 
> Dalglish: Alright *walks off*
> 
> Interviewer: Ke-Kenny?!


You forgot about the KIT DEAL. See if Mick had gone that Kit deal this year he wouldn't have got fired.


----------



## Irish Jet

I can't think of a player more perfectly suited to Pep's style than Andy Carroll. 

:troll


----------



## Kiz

wkdsoul said:


> Naaa we've spent well more on our squad and, even on first eleven's we'll always be ahead by at least 60m due to Giggs/Scholes/Rafael screwing up the balance, but that'll change if/when United throw down the cash for a new midfield, but squad cost we'll always be over with the likes of Adebayor, Santa Cruz in our squad and the money we spent on squad players, our bench arguably could be
> 
> Kolo Toure - 16m
> De Jong - 18m
> Johnson - 7m
> Milner - 26m
> Dzeko - 27m
> Balotelli - 23m
> 
> £117m
> 
> Ridiculous! but as a city fan equally awesome! :cool2


you can take about 10 mill off milner's because ireland was rated at about that amount :lmao

kolarov's goal against sunderland is possibly the most important goal of our season now. or big game yaya's vs stoke.

rumours about that hazard is putting us off cos he wants 200k a week, plus bonuses, plus a house, and if it falls through, we're moving for belhanda from montpellier instead


----------



## Zen

Oh I hope he doesn't go to Liverpool.


----------



## Kiz

> Eden Hazard: "The blue. It's definitely the blue that I'll be wearing next season. Definitely the blue." [Canal+]


not if you dont drop your incredible demands you wont be sonny.


----------



## Razor King

Well... I don't know why because I was quite confident (about Liverpool beating Chelsea), but I think Chelsea will embarrass Liverpool further tonight.

Thinking about it top-4 is really on for Chelsea. Blackburn are relegated so that would help Chelsea. None of that pride stuff. And, I think they will beat 'Pool.

We have to get a draw at the Hawthorns at worst. I'm not confident of us winning at all.

On Hazard, well, I think by blue he means--Everton!


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> not if you dont drop your incredible demands you wont be sonny.


thats a made up quote


edit: another thing



> City stressed yesterday there is no arrangement with Lille for pre-season friendly



he will still go to city though


----------



## T-C

Mr. Snrub said:


> not if you dont drop your incredible demands you wont be sonny.


Is that a twitter quote? Where did that come from?


----------



## haribo

:sad:



Mr. Snrub said:


> kolarov's goal against sunderland is possibly the most important goal of our season now. or big game yaya's vs stoke.


What about Mario's penaldo against Spurs?


----------



## D'Angelo

So, it appears the player was M'Vila. (Apparently) Done at around £17.7m. Some say the deal doesn't depend on CL, some do. It's blurry on that front. The source was reliable. The site had never posted any 'ITK' knowledge, nor did they do anything for attention or followers beforehand. One of the writers got a tip, and some French journos have followed the story up, Julien Laurens saying the deal is 99% done.

For people asking for judgments, I've watched Rennes a few times this season as were were strongly linked last year, but I haven't watched them excessively but enough to make a judgment on him. The +s are he is a great passer - picks the right pass 9 times out of 10 & has a very good passing range, he's also very good in tackling and regaining possession. He looks tailor made for the role he would play here. He hasn't had the best of seasons this year as he has had to take on the mantle of doing things further forward than doing things defensively, so some of his basic duties have been neglected. That wasn't the case in 10/11 either as he was one of the best midfielders in Ligue 1, which led to his price being quoted higher than £25m. His main compliment is that he is the main man for France already and is practically an automatic starter in the middle of the park. That quote Kiz was thinking of was a comment by Antonetti, his coach - "reads the game like Makélélé, has the presence of Vieira and can pass the ball like Yaya Touré". Obviously an exaggeration, but he definitely has presence akin to Vieira, and his passing isn't miles off of Yaya. The Makelele comment is off the mark, but he can develop.

As for why he'd want to join, why wouldn't he? Getting coached by one of the best in the world is going to do him no harm for his career & future prospects. He will get first team football here (I'd think so anyway, not sure how AW will set up) and can improve ten-fold as most do under Wenger. He has massive potential, and whilst £17.7m is very high (record breaker for us) his value will only go up. In regards to Song, I doubt he's going as we're going to offer him a new contract & M'Vila gives us a lot more options in midfield than we do now. 

Good to see business being done early for a change. IF this M'Vila deal does go through (I've been let down by '99% done' before) then that is two very good additions to the squad already. We've strengthened in two areas we desperately needed to, and signed quality in both areas.


----------



## Mozzaa

Next seasons kits; as its our 150th birthday the away kit is that of our first kit as the Stoke Ramblers; although that was hoops and not stripes...not trying be Barcelona


----------



## Seb

Looks more like Crystal Palace than Barcelona :

I'm not a fan of having both striped home and away kits.


----------



## Mozzaa

Ai we'd lose to Palace so I cant mock  & its Adidas mate I hope this is the last year because they are all generic even Swansea this season have had an unique away kit but I do really like our away kit.


----------



## EGame

Fucking lol @ Arsenal's away kit and Stoke's away kit looking more like Barca kits than Barca's actual home kit next season.


----------



## Magsimus

Quite like that Stoke away kit. Shame I'll be avoiding their matches like the plague so won't get to see it.

Liverpool win tonight please. Do something right for once this year.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I'm sure a lot of my fellow Utd fans have given up but I, however, am keeping the faith. We CAN still win the title. We messed up on the last day back in 1995 so it can happen. Then again the title should have already been wrapped up 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ABKiss

T-C said:


> Just wondering if you'd be able to give me a run down on some of the better players in the league that I haven't seen a lot of, the likes of M'vila, Martin I hear havent been as good this season as last, but what do you think of them and any others that don't play for Lille that you think we should look out for.


It depends if you want players that could play for the best clubs or decent teams like Liverpool, Sunderland, Villa, Fulham...

M'Vila has had an average season imo, but he is still young and could become a world class player. Martin, aswell, was not very good this season and his team (Sochaux) might get relegated. He will go to a bigger french club, Lyon or Lille.

Here's my list of the best players in the league this season (that are not talked about outside of France).

GK : Carrasso (Bordeaux), Ochoa (Ajaccio), Ruffier (Saint-Etienne), Costil (Rennes).

CB : N'Koulou (Marseille), Yanga-M'Biwa (Montpellier), Abdennour (Toulouse), Kana-Biyik (Rennes).

RB : Debuchy (Lille), Reveillere (Lyon), Azpilicueta (Marseille).

LB : Bedimo (Montpellier), M'Bengue (Toulouse), Trêmoulinas (Bordeaux).

CM : Capoue (Toulouse) Sissoko (Toulouse), Kallstrom (Lyon), Bodmer (PSG), Saihi (Montpellier).

AM : Belhanda (Montpellier, almost as good as Hazard), Nene (PSG), Ménez (PSG), Pitroipa (Rennes), A. Ayew (Marseille), Lacazette (Lyon), Obraniak (Bordeaux), Boudebouz (Sochaux).

Strikers : Giroud (Montpellier), Lisandro (Lyon), Rémy (Marseille).


----------



## Silent Alarm

Ace Ventura said:


> I'm sure a lot of my fellow Utd fans have given up but *I, however, am keeping the faith.* We CAN still win the title. We messed up on the last day back in 1995 so it can happen. Then again the title should have already been wrapped up 2 weeks ago.


How about I kill your hope in one sentence? We're relying on a team with Paddy Kenny in goal. Boom, title race over.


----------



## Kiz

didnt zidane at one stage say belhanda was a better passer than hazard


----------



## IncapableNinja

Let me just consult the chart, now where are we at...








Bullishness...I choose you! Quick, use self-destruct!


----------



## Kiz

some on rawk are trying to convince themselves that lucas is better than yaya toure.


----------



## reDREDD

if lucas didnt get injured this season, liverpool wouldve won the champions league


----------



## IncapableNinja

Mr. Snrub said:


> some on rawk are trying to convince themselves that lucas is better than yaya toure.


Lucas has always been a fan favourite. :connery

To be fair, he did boss Yaya at Anfield in the first league game. Once Adam's super goal went in, anyway. He had a 100% tackles and headers percentage or something equally beautiful.


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> some on rawk are trying to convince themselves that lucas is better than yaya toure.


some of them are still hoping that kagawa and hazard will go to them, like last year when they all thought Aguero might go to them


----------



## Kiz

speaking of transfers, according to goalol.com, pogba has chosen juventus.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Mr. Snrub said:


> some on rawk are trying to convince themselves that lucas is better than yaya toure.


:lmao

I love Liverpool fans, especially the ones on RAWK, it's a good laugh if you're ever bored. I saw some saying Martin Kelly and Jay Spearing should be in England's Euro squad the other day.


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> speaking of transfers, according to goalol.com, pogba has chosen juventus.


its been reported he's chosen juve like 5 times in the past 2 months, i'll wait till something official happens


----------



## Kiz

how can anything be more official than goalol


----------



## Rush

How did this thread get to be on Liverpool, pretty sure we're a meaningless club atm. Oh thats right, United fans just love talking about us :torres

Nothing wrong with hoping that Hazard or Kagawa come to us. It is however quite another to think we have the slightest chance of getting them


----------



## D'Angelo

Belhanda isn't as good as Hazard. Hazard has been consistently very good for 2-3 years now, this has been more a 'breakout season' for Belhanda, and while he has been very good this season he is still no Hazard. It should also be noted Belhanda is playing with better players at Montpellier than Hazard is with at Lille. 

LeGrove reporting that M'Vila is not the only 'big' target this summer, another player is being lined up. Imagine we have to finish 3rd if we are going to continue doing good business. I'll wait and see what happens vs WBA first & the possible announcement of M'Vila.

On other transfer news, it looks as if Jan Vertonghen is going to Spurs, if they get CL football. If they don't make it, I still hold out hope we'll go in for him.


----------



## Klee

Ace Ventura said:


> I'm sure a lot of my fellow Utd fans have given up but I, however, am keeping the faith. We CAN still win the title. We messed up on the last day back in 1995 so it can happen. Then again the title should have already been wrapped up 2 weeks ago.


I haven't given it up either mate! What would be the point? It's all about the last day of the season.

It couldnt be more epic United and City level on points going in!

My head says "city" but my heart says "UNITED! UNITED! UNITED!"


----------



## Cliffy

Joey Barton piledriver to equalise in the 94th minute.


----------



## Magsimus

Rush said:


> How did this thread get to be on Liverpool, pretty sure we're a meaningless club atm. Oh thats right, United fans just love talking about us :torres
> 
> Nothing wrong with hoping that Hazard or Kagawa come to us. It is however quite another to think we have the slightest chance of getting them


tbf you have got a game today, so the discussion would be valid.

City better win it after we went through the trouble of giving them a standing ovation at the end of the game. And so that Joey and the mercenaries fuck off obviously.


----------



## Vader

My United supporting mate has promised to get any QPR scorer tattooed on his arse if they take points off City and we beat Sunderland. As if I didn't need another reason to want a QPR result.


----------



## Rush

Magsimus said:


> tbf you have got a game today, so the discussion would be valid.
> 
> City better win it after we went through the trouble of giving them a standing ovation at the end of the game. And so that Joey and the mercenaries fuck off obviously.


If it was about the game then it would be relevant, boom bust cycle that United fans love to run? Not really any point. Especially when their season went bust after bottling an 8 point lead and included another loss in the Manc derby :troll

City will fuck up though, its bound to happen.


----------



## Kazz

Cliffy Byro said:


> Joey Barton piledriver to equalise in the 94th minute.


After being given a class through ball from Shaun Wright Phillips, an inspired Mark Hughes substitution.


----------



## Kiz

we'll win 4-0

it's at home, simple.


----------



## Klee

Vader13 said:


> My United supporting mate has promised to get any QPR scorer tattooed on his arse if they take points off City and we beat Sunderland. As if I didn't need another reason to want a QPR result.


This is brilliant. I absolutely hope this happens and I expect a thread dedicated to your mate who got Joey Bartons face on his arse.


----------



## Klee

Mr. Snrub said:


> we'll win 4-0
> 
> it's at home, simple.



How sure are you that city won't bottle it?

I'm going for City 0-0 QPR!


----------



## Kazz

I live with a life long City fan, so I'd like City to win the title for her.


----------



## Kiz

Cloverleaf said:


> How sure are you that city won't bottle it?
> 
> I'm going for City 0-0 QPR!


yeah, im so nervous about facing a team that let torres score a hat trick. please. we'll belt them.

how are you sure united wont bottle it. im going for united 0-1 sunderland!


----------



## reDREDD

i can see sunderland beating united more than qpr beating city


----------



## Example

Asmuch as I would like to see United win the title I can't see QPR getting anything. Just clutching at straws now, should of won the Everton game and we would be almost there now.


----------



## Kazz

To think that if United didn't concede 6 against City at home the goal difference might not have been a factor. Everything's wonderful in hindsight but still.

And I agree with redeadening, I can definitely see 5under1and getting something at home.


----------



## T-C

There is no way that qpr will get anything. It's over.


----------



## Klee

Mr. Snrub said:


> yeah, im so nervous about facing a team that let torres score a hat trick. please. we'll belt them.
> 
> how are you sure united wont bottle it. im going for united 0-1 sunderland!


Fair point! 

It's gonna be tense, thats about all I know!


----------



## Mozzaa

QPR are awful away from home & I watched them Sunday & they were crap ill be gob smacked if Man City dont win by at least 2 goals. Think Man Utd will win at SOL but like some have said Sunderland can beat them.


----------



## Rush

Wes brown to score 10 own goals :side:


----------



## BANKSY

BIG ANDY to torment Chelsea again tonight.


----------



## Shepard

Think the last time we won was before the Everton FA cup replay. A draw's possible, would surprise me though. I expect Utd to throw everything @ us so their strikers would need an Edin Dzeko like performance from january for them to not win.


----------



## Vader

QPR 1 - 1 City, last minute goal from Joey Barton
Sunderland 0 - United 1, last minute own goal from Wes Brown or John O'Shea

That or we beat Sunderland by 15.


----------



## united_07

:suarez2


----------



## Renegade™

I'd mark for an AGENT WESLEY moment as QPR hold City. :mark:

One can dream rit?


----------



## Humph

So will it be an important goal or a sending off for the 2nd GOAT this weekend?


----------



## Kazz

Lil'Jimmy said:


> BIG ANDY to torment Chelsea again tonight.


Would be good for us. Then Bayern to do us a favour in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Magsimus

*do Spurs a favour, probably.

Beating Everton is difficult enough, but then we have to rely on Fulham/WBA getting a result too. I want to believe though.


----------



## Kiz

Letlive said:


> So will it be an important goal or a sending off for the 2nd GOAT this weekend?


my money's on a violent kompany/lescott double ass pounding like the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Kazz

Magsimus said:


> *do Spurs a favour, probably.
> 
> Beating Everton is difficult enough, but then we have to rely on Fulham/WBA getting a result too. I want to believe though.


Aye, a lot of relying on results else where, but we can do no better than making sure we hold up our end. Definitely going to be tough at Everton, but if we can go into with the same mentality we had against Chelski then I think we should be alright.


----------



## Vader

City's defending against Newcastle might have been the best I've seen all season. It was painful to watch them deal with every problem.


----------



## Humph

Mr. Snrub said:


> my money's on a violent kompany/lescott double ass pounding like the last 2 weeks.


Perhaps not the best choice of words with that picture.


----------



## haribo

Mr. Snrub said:


> we'll win 4-0
> 
> it's at home, simple.


2-0. You'll have a nervy first half.



Kazz said:


> To think that if United didn't concede 6 against City at home the goal difference might not have been a factor. Everything's wonderful in hindsight but still.


If it was 2-1 we'd be top right now. :no:

City will win and once the news filters through of them leading comfortably, we'll give up hope and concede an equaliser at the end.


----------



## Magsimus

Kazz said:


> Aye, a lot of relying on results else where, but we can do no better than making sure we hold up our end. Definitely going to be tough at Everton, but if we can go into with the same mentality we had against Chelski then I think we should be alright.


I do think we'll win, it's just whether Jol can get something on his return to WHL. It's very plausible, just don't want to get my hopes up. 

The City game reminds me of when Chelsea just needed to beat Wigan at home on the last day to win the title. It ended up 8-0.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

I think well get the job done V Sunderland but cant see city slippin up...Still think Tevez has a BIG part too play in haunting us!


----------



## Joel

I remember when United were relying on Wigan to take something from us on the last day 0f 09-10...

We won 8-0 of course.

Good times. Now we can't even get into the top 4 :sad:

Edit: Didn't realise Mags commented on it 8*D


----------



## Razor King

All of a sudden I feel Chelsea might be in contention for top-4 again. Until yesterday, I believed Liverpool would get the job done against Chelsea, but now I'm starting to believe Chelsea will embarrass Liverpool even more.


----------



## Razor King

Both United and City will drop points on the last day. Just hope United drop more.


----------



## Green Light

It's gonna be Spurs, I do think we'll beat Everton but I just can't see Fulham getting anything at WHL in which case it won't matter what Chelsea do. If that happens though I will be cheering on Chelsea against Bayern so the spuds miss out :mark:


----------



## Magsimus

Joel said:


> I remember when United were relying on Wigan to take something from us on the last day 0f 09-10...
> 
> We won 8-0 of course.
> 
> Good times. Now we can't even get into the top 4 :sad:
> 
> Edit: Didn't realise Mags commented on it 8*D


:cool2



Green Light said:


> It's gonna be Spurs, I do think we'll beat Everton but I just can't see Fulham getting anything at WHL in which case it won't matter what Chelsea do. If that happens though I will be cheering on Chelsea against Bayern so the spuds miss out :mark:


In that case, SAVE_US.WOY


----------



## Joel

Ross Turnbull starts :lmao

Turnbull; Ferreira, Ivanovic, Terry, Bertrand; Essien, Romeu, Malouda; Ramires, Torres, Sturridge
Hilario, Hutchinson, Cole, Lampard, Mata, Kalou, Lukaku

Why not play a strong team tonight and then rest the lads on Sunday? In fact, if you just put Mata in place of Malouda, then I'd be fine with it.


----------



## CGS

Razor King said:


> All of a sudden I feel Chelsea might be in contention for top-4 again. Until yesterday, I believed Liverpool would get the job done against Chelsea, but now I'm starting to believe Chelsea will embarrass Liverpool even more.


Like I said we have bent over backwards for everyone in the league this season. This is our last home game so I don't see why we can't do it on last time :lol

Turnball in goal? Ferrera? Malouda? :suarez1


----------



## Edgehead 26

We taking this piss?? Turnbull, Ferreira, Malouda, Romeu?


----------



## ABK

Torres to score tonight? :torres 

:troll


----------



## Magsimus

Booing Malouda because he got kicked in the head :lmao

Fantastic.


----------



## Rush

we have Carragher playing so surely if he's got any pace left he should score :torres

would've liked to see Robinson playing fullback, also wouldn't have minded to see Suso on the bench.


----------



## EGame

this game is hilarious


----------



## Edgehead 26

How many more times JT?


----------



## Magsimus

:terry

Embarrassing from England's lion.


----------



## CGS

:suarez1

How the fuck was he even allowed to get in such a good posotion from that angle?


----------



## ABK

Terry at fault for the goal. That's the second time Suarez got past him in a couple of minutes.


----------



## BANKSY

Terry having a nightmare against Suarez and BIG ANDY.

Expecting a kick up the ass soon to save face.

:terry


----------



## IncapableNinja

:lol

Terry.


----------



## Rush

How can Torres ever have any confidence problems when he can practise running rings around england's lion? :terry


----------



## Edgehead 26

Is it cause Suarez is a fellow racist?


----------



## Edgehead 26

:lmao


----------



## ABK

What the fuck is wrong with John Terry?


----------



## Magsimus

:lmao fucking hell Terry!


----------



## CGS

:terry:terry:terry:terry:terry:terry:terry:terry:terry:terry:terry

HENDO!!!


----------



## EGame

*WHAT NOW JOHN TERRY?*


----------



## BANKSY

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Terry having a nightmare against Suarez and BIG ANDY.
> 
> Expecting a kick up the ass soon to save face.
> 
> :terry


:terry

:lmao


----------



## Rush

:lmao oh dear. HENDO with the quality finish after Terry makes an ass of himself again. He's having a mare.


----------



## Ruckus

This is a mauling. :suarez1


----------



## CGS

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

This is awesome


----------



## EGame

This is the team that will playing for the CL...


----------



## Rush

3-0 :lmao Chelsea are getting bent over. Newcastle, you're welcome :side:


----------



## BANKSY

lol was Terry marking Carroll on the corner?


----------



## Magsimus

Andy Carroll escapes his marker... John Terry?

:terry

Thanks RUSH, CGS and anyone else involved with this hilarity. :cool2


----------



## Shepard

HENDO

worth every penny 8*D


----------



## IncapableNinja

We've always said that once the chances start falling, somebody will get dey ass kicked. Looks like that somebody is Chelsea.

5-0 incoming.

Terry for England! Oh.


----------



## Rush

Lil'Jimmy said:


> lol was Terry marking Carroll on the corner?


yeah. His fault for all 3 goals, playing his way into that Euros squad :terry


----------



## Magsimus

Fuck, what an effort by Torres. 

Feel sorry for him here.


----------



## STALKER

Next season is our season :side:


----------



## Green Light




----------



## Rush

fuck its, May right? OPTIMISM GROWING, this Andy Carroll is going be golden boot next year, going to win the league by 15 points 







:suarez1


----------



## Destiny

Carroll and Suarez owning Terry.

Wish we'd done this the whole season.


----------



## CGS

:terry having a nightmare gifting us three goals, Were actually scoring whereas the opposition keeps hitting the post, Carroll & Hendo look good and even :downing looks like scoring 

#Isthisreallife


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

This is hilarious for so many reasons.

- Chelsea get steamrolled

- Terry looks like a twat, again

- Liverpool crush a team in the CL final and still end up in 8th place, level on points with Fulham :torres

- Downing can still only hit the woodwork

The City thing sucks, but I couldn't stay mad at you for long, football.


----------



## Destiny

Carroll doing the asley young.

Downing lol


----------



## reDREDD

diving cunt carroll


----------



## ABK

Only two people to blame for this mess. RDM and John Terry fpalm couldn't get any worse... :bolt


----------



## BANKSY




----------



## CGS

:downing:downing:downing:downing

Ahh Well


----------



## Seb

I guess you guys weren't paying attention when instead of trying to win the ball Ivanovic instead elbowed Carroll in the chest. Clear pen on replay.

Stewart Downing.

35 league games. 0 goals. 0 assists.

:downing

:downing

Given a sympathy penalty kick.

Still can't break his duck :

:downing

:downing


----------



## Magsimus

hahahahahahahahaha what a useless berk.


----------



## Joel

Terry is shite.

Thank God at least 9 of these players aren't going to be playing in the final.

That was embarrassing as fuck.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

HE HIT THE POST WITH A PENALTY

:lmao

Downing.


----------



## EGame

Pretty much official that Downing is the worst player in the world.


----------



## CGS

I'd be more pissed off with downing if this wasn't awesome already. I reckon he will get off light with Pool fans tonight.


----------



## Rush

how can Downing be the worst when Terry is so so bad :troll


----------



## BANKSY

:lmao a Terry 1st half nutmeg montage.


----------



## Destiny

Downing and dat woodwork.

I bet ya we lose to swans in the last game

Would be typical.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Is it true Downing's behind Tim Howard in goals and assists this season?


----------



## reDREDD

Rush said:


> how can Downing be the worst when Terry is so so bad :troll


john terry has scored goals this season, quite a few :terry

but seriously, fuck them


----------



## Ruckus

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Is it true Downing's behind Tim Howard in goals and assists this season?


Yes but ahead in arrests.

:downing


----------



## CGS

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Is it true Downing's behind Tim Howard in goals and assists this season?


Nah he has them Cup Goals :downing


----------



## Joel

EGame said:


> This is the team that will playing for the CL...


Thankfully this is far from correct. It's the club that will play for the CL, but not the team at all.

Cech, Bosingwa, Cahill*, Luiz, Cole, Mikel, Lampard, Kalou, Mata and Drogba all have to come back in. So only one person from this team will get in.

*Two people if Cahill is not fit.


----------



## Destiny

Downing would have to be the biggest flop ever.

Even Voronin scored a goal or two lol


----------



## Henry Hill

Abk92 said:


> What the fuck is wrong with John Terry?


Eh, he sucks. Don't worry though next week he'll smash his head against the post whilst clearing the ball and we'll get to hear all about "brave exceptional leader of men."


----------



## reDREDD

John Terry does not suck. He sucks RIGHT NOW, but for the rest of the season (asides from two other matches) hes a rock

Honestly, only two players look like they give a fuck

Ramires (our god) and Torres

The rest? fuck em


----------



## Edgehead 26

First half Terry nutmeg montage :lmao


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> Thankfully this is far from correct. It's the club that will play for the CL, but not the team at all.
> 
> Cech, Bosingwa, Cahill*, Luiz, Cole, Mikel, Lampard, Kalou, Mata and Drogba all have to come back in. So only one person from this team will get in.
> 
> *Two people if Cahill is not fit.


No


----------



## Joel

Chain Gang solider said:


> No


Suspended.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Edgehead 26 said:


> First half Terry nutmeg montage :lmao


not funny just yet, fucking furious with this display.


----------



## BANKSY

I hope he gets suspended by the club for having such a tool haircut.


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> Suspended.


Ahh didn't realise he was gone too.

Edit

We better not fuck this up


----------



## Destiny

Chelseacharge...,


----------



## ABK

Dem Ramires, I don't know what I'd give this guy. Fucking brilliant all season. LOLReina!


----------



## Ronsterno1

i would have licked white dog shit step brothers style for that torres rocket to have gone in.


----------



## T-C

Did a bit of looking into M'Vila, a couple of great stories about him.


----------



## Henry Hill

redeadening said:


> John Terry does not suck. He sucks RIGHT NOW, but for the rest of the season (asides from two other matches) hes a rock
> 
> Honestly, only two players look like they give a fuck
> 
> Ramires (our god) and Torres
> 
> The rest? fuck em


John Terry - the worse balance in the premiership, slow as a tortoise and incompetent against fast strikers (or Carroll). 

Yeah he pretty much sucks. This game has nothing to do with my opinion, I'm not watching it but I'm not surprised either. Terry has never ever been world class and I think Lescott has proven this season that it's easy to look world class when being guided by one of the worlds best defenders.


----------



## Ronsterno1

T-C said:


> Did a bit of looking into M'Vila, a couple of great stories about him.


he has a penchant for hookers?

Romeu has looked diabolical tonight, and for the 15th time at least this season sturridge has gone missing.


----------



## D'Angelo

Why are people laughing at Terry so bad? The real laughing matter here is Downing. 0 goals and assists in the league, given a sympathy penalty and misses.










(although Terry will be our 1st choice CB in the euros...)




T-C said:


> Did a bit of looking into M'Vila, a couple of great stories about him.


Anything interesting to Arsenal fans?


----------



## T-C

Ronsterno1 said:


> he has a penchant for hookers?
> 
> Romeu has looked diabolical tonight, and for the 15th time at least this season sturridge has gone missing.


The fact they robbed him and his mate is hilarious.


----------



## Seb

D'Angelo said:


> Why are people laughing at Terry so bad? The real laughing matter here is Downing. 0 goals and assists in the league, given a sympathy penalty and misses.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11425493-post30848.html


----------



## Rush

D'Angelo said:


> Why are people laughing at Terry so bad? The real laughing matter here is Downing. 0 goals and assists in the league, given a sympathy penalty and misses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (although Terry will be our 1st choice CB in the euros...)


because he gave away 3 goals and has been nutmegged about another 3 you muppet.


----------



## T-C

Reina has to be one of the most overrated keepers going surely, no?

If De Gea had the same mistakes that he has had this season the press would be all over him.


----------



## CGS

Even Shelvey Scored :lmao



T-C said:


> Reina has to be one of the most overrated keepers going surely, no?
> 
> If De Gea had the same mistakes that he has had this season the press would be all over him.


Meh he was good before this season. Been pretty poor this year though. Don't think anyone is really calling him one of the best around anymore.


----------



## Ronsterno1

i dont think turnbulls ever made an appearence without letting in at least 3 goals, wouldnt even get in the dagenham and redbridge team.


----------



## Destiny

Reina has had a bad season. But LiverpooI have been really bad this campaign. Don't think he's overrated though.

Shelveyyy.


----------



## Ronsterno1

fuck me carroll hit that board harder then he hit ivanovic but the lanky cunt got up quick enough there.


----------



## Seb

T-C said:


> Reina has to be one of the most overrated keepers going surely, no?
> 
> If De Gea had the same mistakes that he has had this season the press would be all over him.


Wouldn't say he's rated at all though. He was poor when he joined Liverpool, and he's been even poorer since Benitez left. Had 2 or 3 very solid seasons in the middle of that though. I know in Spain he's not rated anywhere near as highly is over here, it's very strange he gets into the Spanish squads over Diego Lopez.


----------



## D'Angelo

Seb said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11425493-post30848.html


Brilliant :lmao



Rush said:


> because he gave away 3 goals and has been nutmegged about another 3 you muppet.












:StephenA


----------



## Rush

T-C said:


> Reina has to be one of the most overrated keepers going surely, no?
> 
> If De Gea had the same mistakes that he has had this season the press would be all over him.


As i said in the chatbox a few minutes ago, if he has another season like this then he should go. Actually he could go this year and we'll sign Adler on a free. FM style scouting right there :side:


----------



## T-C

Seb said:


> Wouldn't say he's rated at all though. He was poor when he joined Liverpool, and he's been even poorer since Benitez left. Had 2 or 3 very solid seasons in the middle of that though. I know in Spain he's not rated anywhere near as highly is over here, it's very strange he gets into the Spanish squads over Diego Lopez.


You still always here pundits here refer to him as one of the best keepers in the league, he isn't. He's far from it.

That made me laugh @Rush, can't beat FM scouting. Leno looks a good keeper though, could go to a bigger club soon and has usurped Adler.


----------



## reDREDD

i miss super cech

all we can hope for now is a torres goal

holy shit lukaku on :lmao


----------



## ABK

I'm not even mad.. Chelsea have been beyond awful tonight. Can't even make a successful pass.


----------



## CGS

Seb said:


> Wouldn't say he's rated at all though. He was poor when he joined Liverpool, and he's been even poorer since Benitez left. Had 2 or 3 very solid seasons in the middle of that though. I know in Spain he's not rated anywhere near as highly is over here, it's very strange he gets into the Spanish squads over Diego Lopez.


More than Solid I'd say. Even won the Golden Glove award 3 years straight and was pretty close to winning it the following 2 years. He Was pretty damn good but slipped a bit last season and even more this year.


----------



## reDREDD

boy, all this game has taught me is how much we're gonna miss ramires in the champions league


----------



## Rush

T-C said:


> You still always here pundits here refer to him as one of the best keepers in the league, he isn't. He's far from it.
> 
> That made me laugh @Rush, can't beat FM scouting. Leno looks a good keeper though, could go to a bigger club soon and has usurped Adler.


Indeed. 

didn't even know he was off contract until Snrub said it the other day. I've never really seen much of him to judge how he plays. 8*D 

But yeah, Reina usually makes 1 or 2 huge mistakes each year, along with a bunch of others. This year though he's made about a dozen.


----------



## Ronsterno1

lukaku couldnt finish his fucking breakfast


----------



## reDREDD

FUCK YOU REINA FOR STOPPING LUKAKU

do you enjoy hurting school children's dream you piece of shit?


----------



## Henry Hill

lol somewhere Benzema and Ibrahimovic are watching this and laughing out loud.


----------



## reDREDD

because?


----------



## CGS

redeadening said:


> FUCK YOU REINA FOR STOPPING LUKAKU
> 
> do you enjoy hurting school children's dream you piece of shit?


Why wouldn't he. A Black guy scoring? That can't happen twice :suarez1


----------



## Ronsterno1

Henry Hill said:


> lol somewhere Benzema and Ibrahimovic are watching this and laughing out loud.


why would they watch this nothing game? they would have watched the FA CUP FINAL win though.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Chain Gang solider said:


> Why wouldn't he. A Black guy scoring? That can't happen twice :suarez1


where are liverpools black players? dalglish and suarez have got together and stomped that out at anfield!


----------



## reDREDD

i dont see how anyone can really blame lukaku for botching that, he got three games this season

also, SUAREZ, what a BITCH


----------



## Destiny

Suarez with the right hook.


----------



## Rush

redeadening said:


> because?


they're in England's group at the Euros. keep up son. we're still laughing at terry.


----------



## God™

Lukaku has actually looked pretty lively apart from the saved header.


----------



## Henry Hill

redeadening said:


> because?


Because for one Ibra is like the super saiyan version of Andy Carroll. If Big Man can't even handle him then he has no hope against one of the most intelligent strikers in world football.


----------



## united_07

According to german media Kagawa will signa new contract with Dortmund tomorrow :downing


but then german media did say we were signing Gotze so you never know, and this is from twitter so could just be bs


----------



## Seb

You can probably count the number of good games Ibra has had on one hand outside of Serie A. He was garbage against England a few months ago. France will beat us whether Terry plays or not anyway.


----------



## T-C

@united_07 That would suck if he did, but I will still enjoy watching him for Dortmund
Sounds like a twitter rumour though after hearing what their sporting director had said previously.


----------



## CGS

Ronsterno1 said:


> where are liverpools black players? dalglish and suarez have got together and stomped that out at anfield!


We got Johnsonon the field and Sterling on the Bench :suarez2

Wait Sterling on the field now :suarez2:suarez2



united_07 said:


> According to german media Kagawa will signa new contract with Dortmund tomorrow :downing


Thought he wanted to leave anyway? Be surprised if he did indeed sign.


----------



## reDREDD

England are getting demolished with or without Terry

I can assure you, he's the least of your problems

Man, Today made me realise how awesome Lampard's passing ability is and how lost we are without it. Kinda makes me wish we recalled Josh for this game


----------



## Ronsterno1

Chain Gang solider said:


> We got Johnsonon the field and Sterling on the Bench :suarez2
> 
> Wait Sterling on the field now :suarez2:suarez2
> 
> 
> 
> Thought he wanted to leave anyway? Be surprised if he did indeed sign.


Johnson dont count hes mixed, i mean full on black like half our team.:terry


----------



## Rush

probably just his agent saying shit to get a better deal from Dortmund.


----------



## reDREDD

Lukaku and Ramires, only two who give a fuck

:insertgifofsuarezimtoolazytolookup


----------



## Rush

Ronsterno1 said:


> Johnson dont count hes mixed, i mean full on black like half our team.:terry


we sign white english boys only, no africans :side:


----------



## Seb

redeadening said:


> England are getting demolished with or without Terry
> 
> I can assure you, he's the least of your problems
> 
> Man, Today made me realise how awesome Lampard's passing ability is and how lost we are without it. Kinda makes me wish we recalled Josh for this game


Terry (and Upson) were well and truly the biggest of our problems at the World Cup. Granted, Rooney had a horrendous tournament too, but England at least managed to put the ball in the net in all our other games apart from Algeria. Obviously i'm excluding Capello as he was actually our probably our biggest problem, playing 4-4-2, starting Heskey, playing Gerrard on the left, taking an injured Barry, starting Rob Green over Joe Hart, failure to keep the dressing room motivated leading to Terry's mutiny press conference, etc...

Hopefully we see Lescott and Ferdinand at the Euro's and Terry doesn't go because of his impending court case.


----------



## Henry Hill

redeadening said:


> England are getting demolished with or without Terry
> 
> I can assure you, he's the least of your problems
> 
> Man, Today made me realise how awesome Lampard's passing ability is and how lost we are without it. Kinda makes me wish we recalled Josh for this game


If Terry is paired with a slow defender at the Euros then that becomes England's biggest problem. With someone reasonably fast he'll be fine.


----------



## reDREDD

fine, just shove cahill in

england can rot for all i care

unless they reform their youth system they aint making it past last 16 ever again


----------



## Ronsterno1

Rush said:


> we sign white english boys only, no africans :side:


:suarez wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## CGS

Seb said:


> Terry (and Upson) were well and truly the biggest of our problems at the World Cup. Granted, Rooney had a horrendous tournament too, but England at least managed to put the ball in the net in all our other games apart from Algeria.
> 
> Hopefully we see Lescott and Ferdinand at the Euro's and Terry doesn't go because of his impending court case.


I'd be surprised If Terry doesn't go tbh. England will probably try fight it and everything just to take him. Wouldn't miss him if he did anyway. 

On Saying that what Centre backs would you take? Rio, Lescott, I'd assume Jones. Who else? 

Edit

Ahh yeah Cahill is a good shout too


----------



## Magsimus

redeadening said:


> fine, just shove cahill in
> 
> england can rot for all i care
> 
> unless they reform their youth system they aint making it past last 16 ever again


There's only 16 teams in it :suarez2

Lescott plz.


----------



## T-C

Smalling is a much better central defender than Jones.

Lescott should start with Rio for the important games, but Smalling should take Rio's place if his fragile body acts up.


----------



## Seb

Chain Gang solider said:


> I'd be surprised If Terry doesn't go tbh. England will probably try fight it and everything just to take him. Wouldn't miss him if he did anyway.
> 
> On Saying that what Centre backs would you take? Rio, Lescott, I'd assume Jones. Who else?


I'd take these 8 defenders:

Walker
Smalling
Rio
Lescott
Jagielka
Jones
Baines
Cole

Harsh on Richards, but Walker has done really well when he's played for England, and Smalling going as the back-up RB/CB. Could take Smalling as a CB purely and swap Jones for Micah.

Terry will go, probably over Rio actually. Just don't see how the two of them can work now.


----------



## Ronsterno1

richards, walker, cole, baines, terry, cahill, lescott, jones.


----------



## reDREDD

It really begs the question, what is up with terry's balance? I mean, seriously? The fuck?

Also? Why no Cahill? He's really come into form lately. He's gotten great at 1 vs 1s and a guy who defended like no tomorrow vs Barca

Hes a triffic lad


----------



## CGS

Seb said:


> I'd take these 8 defenders:
> 
> Walker
> Smalling
> Rio
> Lescott
> Jagielka
> Jones
> Baines
> Cole
> 
> Harsh on Richards, but Walker has done really well when he's played for England, and Smalling going as the back-up RB/CB.
> 
> Terry will go, probably over Rio actually. Just don't see how the two of them can work now.


Pretty decent lineup. Shame the backline that would probably go would be 

Johnson 
Rio
Terry
Jones
Cahill (If fit. If not Jags) 
Lescott
Baines
Cole

I still don't get how Richards hasn't at least been given more chances at the England squad. Guy has been boss all season. Much more than Johnson who seems to walk into it easily.


----------



## God™

redeadening said:


> It really begs the question, what is up with terry's balance? I mean, seriously? The fuck?


Slippery surface, broken ribs, history of balance issues...


----------



## reDREDD

Thats what im referring to. 

Why does he have bad balance?


----------



## T-C

Downing waiting for his girlfriend to do the lap of honour with...


----------



## Seb

redeadening said:


> It really begs the question, what is up with terry's balance? I mean, seriously? The fuck?
> 
> Also? Why no Cahill? He's really come into form lately. He's gotten great at 1 vs 1s and a guy who defended like no tomorrow vs Barca
> 
> Hes a triffic lad


Chelsea as a unit defended like no tomorrow, it's much easier playing CB when you have another 6 or 7 players sitting in your own third of the pitch helping you out. Cahill got toyed around by Iniesta for most of the first half of the first leg and could have conceded a penalty. Cole keeping Sanchez quiet after his early chance really deserves the credit.

That being said, I did forget about Cahill, he's done okay for England in the past and I would probably take him over Jones, who's been poor for both Man Utd and England this season.


----------



## Andre

I'd be worried if Ashley Cole got injured and we had to play Baines at the Euros, are there any other decent left backs out there? Gibbs is the only one who seems reasonably adequate.


----------



## reDREDD

Ive been watching Cahill for a while now. He started out as shit. His partnership with luiz was so bad

But he's really matured. He's learned the art of the art of chelsea suicide defence well, and now I genuinely think hes a good fit for our starting 11.

Its not even just based on the Barca match (he only had one bad half BTW), he's just been rock solid all round. Especially at 1 vs 1s. Some great defensive performances, never looked out of his depth, even though, he was

U need a left back? Take bertrand too. Not like i give a fuck

also, shelvy's little baby is sooooooooooooooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute


----------



## united_07

Seb said:


> That being said, I did forget about Cahill, he's done okay for England in the past and I would probably take him over Jones, who's been poor for both Man Utd and England this season.


thats a bit harsh on jones, he has been poor in the latter part of the season, an im not surprised, he is only 20 but has made the 3rd most appearances this season for united


----------



## reDREDD

without bias, id rather have cahill as a centreback than jones 

:wilkins


----------



## Humph

Holt > Carroll for the euros


----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> thats a bit harsh on jones, he has been poor in the latter part of the season, an im not surprised, he is only 20 but has made the 3rd most appearances this season for united


Not to mention the guys been played in a bunch of different position over the season.


----------



## Rush

I love how fickle football fans are. At the start of the season everyone was all over Jones' dick. Now no one wants a bar of him. He's played a shitload of games, played in a few positions and his form has suffered. Which is why United fans should want him to have a break instead of being at the Euros tbh.

Not sure if my favourite pic from the match is










or










:troll


----------



## reDREDD

damn, watching the after game interviews, youd think dimatteo won and dalglish lost


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> I love how fickle football fans are. At the start of the season everyone was all over Jones' dick. Now no one wants a bar of him. He's played a shitload of games, played in a few positions and his form has suffered. Which is why United fans should want him to have a break instead of being at the Euros tbh.
> 
> Not sure if my favourite pic from the match is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :troll


Sigging that Hendo Pic

Edit

Just saw :torres in the background for the 2nd pic. :lmao. Brilliant


----------



## Seb

I do rate Jones, it wasn't long ago I said he should be starting for England at the Euro's, but based on his form in the last 1/2 of this season and his performances for England in general (albeit I don't think he's actually played at CB yet), I would now have Lescott and Jagielka above him, and maybe Cahill as well.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Terry looked like he was playing drunk tonight, it was hilarious.


----------



## reDREDD

booooooooo


carroll suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucks


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Rush said:


> I love how fickle football fans are. At the start of the season everyone was all over Jones' dick. Now no one wants a bar of him. He's played a shitload of games, played in a few positions and his form has suffered. Which is why United fans should want him to have a break instead of being at the Euros tbh.


I'd be perfectly content to never see a United player wear the England shirt again, if I'm gonna be honest/selfish.

This is the problem with hyping a young player. He signed as a 19 year old with limited experience, but some class performances for Blackburn, and suddenly there were all these reports about how he was the most talented youngster since Edwards and shit. Then when he's played in most games, across different positions, and in a team missing it's defensive talisman in Vidic and doesn't perform like he's world class, he gets shit on. Bizarre, but that's how the media works here. He's 20 years old, he could play for another decade before reaching his prime as a CB. People are impatient and hopping on and off bandwagons more than usual these days I guess.


----------



## BANKSY

:torres in that 2nd pic.


----------



## reDREDD

torres tried his best dammit

its not his fault the rest of the team was shit and didnt give a fuck


----------



## united_07

Chain Gang solider said:


> Just saw :torres in the background for the 2nd pic. :lmao. Brilliant



can you spot him in this one :torres












8*D


----------



## Joel

That was shit. Really, really shit.

There is nothing more to say. Well done, 'pool.

Play the kids on Sunday now.


----------



## Oliver-94

So Arsenal will be finishing ahead of Chelsea for the first time since 03-04 season. Great stuff. We just need to beat WBA and confirm 3rd place.


----------



## steamed hams

Gutted about Heskey not being offered a new contract.


----------



## Joel

Oliver-94 said:


> So Arsenal will be finishing ahead of Chelsea for the first time since 03-04 season. Great stuff. We just need to beat WBA and confirm 3rd place.


Fucking Spurs have too. Can't even remember the last time that happened. Must have been in the early-mid 90's :no:


----------



## Magsimus

^ Missing someone? 8*D

Confirmed for 5th place at least. 

Wow.


----------



## Humph

Just me that thought the ref was poor tonight? Suarez shoulda been gone and maybe essien/ivanovic. Far too yellow card happy for Chelsea but then wasn't for Liverpool.


----------



## Rush

Torres in the background was the reason why the pic was good 8*D



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I'd be perfectly content to never see a United player wear the England shirt again, if I'm gonna be honest/selfish.
> 
> This is the problem with hyping a young player. He signed as a 19 year old with limited experience, but some class performances for Blackburn, and suddenly there were all these reports about how he was the most talented youngster since Edwards and shit. Then when he's played in most games, across different positions, and in a team missing it's defensive talisman in Vidic and doesn't perform like he's world class, he gets shit on. Bizarre, but that's how the media works here. He's 20 years old, he could play for another decade before reaching his prime as a CB. People are impatient and hopping on and off bandwagons more than usual these days I guess.


Yeah, im the same when it comes to my rugby league team and rep sides. Being the premiers and one of the best sides our players are constantly picked for rep games that then take them out of club games which is frustrating to no end. Especially if you're playing a side who has no players out. 

Jones is a victim of his own versatility. If could only play the one position, then he'd get a constant stream of games in that one spot, would get rested ad rotated a bit more etc etc. 

Yeah i noticed how much your media talks up people when they're winning and then absolutely pans them when they're losing. Our sports media down here really doesn't pan people too much, if someone is having a poor stretch then they will report on it, likewise if they're winning but its never too extreme. Just from the little i've seen with you guys its either best or worst player/team in the word depending on how you're going.


----------



## Joel

Magsimus said:


> ^ Missing someone? 8*D
> 
> Confirmed for 5th place at least.
> 
> Wow.


I like you guys, so it's not too hard to swallow. Need to come back hard next season though. Need to get rid of a lot of dead weight.


----------



## Rush

Letlive said:


> Just me that thought the ref was poor tonight? Suarez shoulda been gone and maybe essien/ivanovic. Far too yellow card happy for Chelsea but then wasn't for Liverpool.


:kobe Hendo got a yellow for a blatent exaggeration by Romeu, Ivanovic played up the Suarez contact massively (should have been a yellow though), and what yellows did you dispute of Chelsea's?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Was at work. Finished at 10pm. I come home and hear Liverpool......beat Chelsea 4-1. What da hayell happened?


----------



## Oliver-94

Joel said:


> Fucking Spurs have too. Can't even remember the last time that happened. Must have been in the early-mid 90's :no:


 Don't think it will bother you too much if you win the CL. This is the biggest match of your clubs history. 

As long as we are celebrating St. Totteringham's day, I wouldn't mind who wins the CL (Y)


----------



## Humph

Terrys hand touch on Carroll was pretty soft and I think Ferrero Rochers yellow was pretty soft as well (not sure on that one), Ramires had a fantastic tackle later on in the game and the ref gave a free kick. Take nothing away from Liverpool though, they played great, deserved the win.

Also if WOY fucks us out of 3rd place this weekend and chelsea win the CL, England can go fuck themselves for the Euros.


----------



## BANKSY

Think RDM has to win the champions league to get the job now , I think he has done a great job, but I can't see Abramovich having faith in him to rebuild this Chelsea team.


----------



## Oliver-94

Sunday is going to be a nervy day, alright. All we had is a draw to get top 4 (as our GD is better than Newcastle) but even that might not be enough if Chelsea win the CL. At least it's in our hands and even if we lose it could be enough to secure 3rd place. Fulham will make it tough for Spurs because they are ending the season on a high and also Martin Jol is returning to White Hart Lane. 

It's also Pat Rice's final game with us so lets hope we wish him a happy farewell. WBA only have Odemwingie (spelling) as an injury doubt.


----------



## haribo

Messi wins the Ballon d'Or, Terry wins the Fallon d'Floor :terry


----------



## EGame

The CL final is fucking massive when you think about it. 

So much pressure on Bayern to win at home and break their 11 year CL drought, and so much pressure on Chelsea for well...everything. 

Kind of ironic that it came down to these two clubs.

There isn't a team I really hope that wins over the other, both of them rightfully deserve to be there though.


----------



## Magsimus

Will only want a Bayern win if we end up 4th. If not, Chelsea all the way.

City, Arsenal and Spurs the only sides we haven't beaten this season so they probably do deserve the places.


----------



## Rush

i want Bayern to win. Might be spiteful but Chelsea missing out on that CL revenue will be nice. Might send them down the table like us 

The only scenario where i want Chelsea to win is if Newcastle or Spurs are 3rd and Arsenal is 4th.


----------



## Joel

Rush said:


> i want Bayern to win. Might be spiteful but Chelsea missing out on that CL revenue will be nice. Might send them down the table like us
> 
> The only scenario where i want Chelsea to win is if Newcastle or Spurs are 3rd and Arsenal is 4th.


You really don't like Arsenal :lol

If Arsenal or Newcastle finish fourth, then it's just about Chelsea winning the Champions League.

If Spurs finish 4th, then it's about Chelsea winning the Champions League and also screwing Spurs.

Really can't stand them :arry


----------



## reDREDD

bayern? never heard of them, but theyre a triffic team and we'd love them to help us get champions league football
:arry


----------



## Joel

redead, what will you do if we win the CL?

I'm contemplating doing "YES YES YES" down the street naked ep


----------



## EGame

Yaya Toure (Manchester City): "I always watch Barça's games, I'm following Catalan television channels... I can't forget Barça." [rac1]

Yaya Toure (Man City): "Barça is the club of my life and I love the city. It would be wonderful to return, you never know what can happen."

Yaya Toure (Man City): "I want to end my career at Barça. I'll anyway be there soon to visit my brother Abidal." #animsabidal [rac1]










Now that you have conquered England, plz come back.


----------



## Rush

Joel said:


> You really don't like Arsenal :lol


I dislike United more 8*D


----------



## Joel

Rush said:


> I dislike United more 8*D


Who doesn't? :suarez1


----------



## Kiz

EGame said:


> Yaya Toure (Manchester City): "I always watch Barça's games, I'm following Catalan television channels... I can't forget Barça." [rac1]
> 
> Yaya Toure (Man City): "Barça is the club of my life and I love the city. It would be wonderful to return, you never know what can happen."
> 
> Yaya Toure (Man City): "I want to end my career at Barça. I'll anyway be there soon to visit my brother Abidal." #animsabidal [rac1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you have conquered England, plz come back.


sure, he can go back as a 34 year old after 6 title wins and 6 champions league wins in a row. i might allow it


----------



## Irish Jet

Yaya to Barca. Do it.


----------



## Zen

Wtf Terry?


----------



## Samoon

Lol at chelsea and lol at terry. Was carroll the Motm?

Downing is so shit that he cant even score from a penalty.



Seb said:


> Stewart Downing.
> 
> 35 league games. 0 goals. 0 assists.
> 
> :downing
> 
> :downing
> 
> Given a sympathy penalty kick.
> 
> Still can't break his duck :
> 
> :downing
> 
> :downing


Correction, 35 league games, 0 goals, 1 assist. :torres


----------



## BANKSY

It certainly looks like a great last day of the season with the title, relegation and the top 4 trophy to be decided :wenger


----------



## ABK

Wouldn't mind if we win the UCL and Arsenal finish 4th.Would LOL so hard :terry


----------



## Razor King

Hmmm... Wenger must have violated many kids here; seeing how most want Arsenal to fall out of the top-4 trophy. :wenger


----------



## Magsimus

We haven't won anything since 1969 :wilkins

Step aside for the peoples choice please. Also, club statement:



> An erroneous story which has been circulated this evening by Steve Goodman, regarding Newcastle United striker Papiss Cisse and Real Madrid, is taken from a recent interview Papiss conducted with L’Equipe.
> 
> In the article, Mr Goodman states that Papiss has issued a “come and get me” appeal to Real Madrid. This statement is utterly untrue.
> 
> In the interview with L’Equipe, Papiss responded to a question about Real Madrid to say that he has admired the club since he was young. This in no way constitutes a ‘come and get me’ plea.
> 
> Mr Goodman further claims that Papiss ‘insisted he hopes to join them [Real Madrid]‘. Papiss has never made such a statement and refutes the suggestion in the strongest possible terms.
> 
> The player is completely committed to Newcastle United and is not interested in anything other than ensuring he and the team finish the season as strongly as possible.
> 
> The matter is now in the hands of the player’s legal representatives.


:Cisse suing tabloids, like a boss.


----------



## haribo

Quotes from the mighty Steve Kean :kean




> Steve on Ryan Nelsen: “He's in a bad way. I've just been to see him. He's in traction. We need experienced players in the team and I can't wait to get him back, but I doubt he'll be let out before the end of the season."


Four days later Nelsen made his debut for Spurs.  



> Steve said: “There is no way Chris Samba is leaving this football club. I've spoken to the owners and that's the end of the matter.”


Samba left two weeks later. 



> Steve on November 22nd: “Yes, there have been discussions about a new contract, but I have told the owners that this is an inappropriate time to conclude any new contract discussions. Instead, the real issue is for me and everyone else to concentrate on the games.”


Steve signed a new contract on November 25th.  



> Steve said: “I believe I was good enough to play for Celtic.”


Kean played for Alloa, Academia Coimbra, Bath City and Newbury Town.



> Steve said: “We feel that Myles Anderson is a player with great potential as a late developer. He could become something of a Chris Smalling, who came through late in football and Myles has done the same.”


Myles Anderson, son of Kean's agent Jerome, has never played for Blackburn.



> Steve on Junior Hoilett, December 2010: “He's desperate to sign, we're making progress”.


Hoilett will walk away for nothing in the coming weeks.  



> Steve on the January 2012 transfer window: “We are going to do our business early and get experienced players."


The unknown Antony Modeste arrived on January 19th. The rest of the business was done on deadline day and the ‘experienced’ players were uncapped Bradley Orr and the obscure Marcus Olsson.  

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/steve-kean-20-damning-quotes-823871 Triffic reading


----------



## Humph

Knew it was bad at the time but holy fuck that's dirty.


----------



## Joel

Was one of the worst I had seen and I was surprised that not a lot has been made of it. Seems our embarrassing display took the light away from it.


----------



## Humph

Also










METTA WORLD SUAREZ


----------



## Green Light

Magsimus said:


> We haven't won anything since 1969 :wilkins


*ahem*










Now that's a real trophy if ever I saw one


----------



## Irish Jet

Watching Essien this season has been some of the most depressing shit ever.

There isn't a guy who I could think of more who I'd want on United than Essien in his prime, he was as good as Yaya.


----------



## Kiz

Letlive said:


> Knew it was bad at the time but holy fuck that's dirty.


balotelli law states foul.

but that's a red if ever i saw it. laughable how mario and essien get off but kompany's is deemed worse :torres


----------



## Joel

Irish Jet said:


> Watching Essien this season has been some of the most depressing shit ever.
> 
> There isn't a guy who I could think of more who I'd want on United than Essien in his prime, he was as good as Yaya.


This 100 times.

He is - and I hate to say this - useless now. He's not good at anything now. His engine is gone, he has no pace, even his power is gone. He is finished. And that's sad because he isn't even 30 yet.

I remember in 06-07 he would dominate every and all midfields. But we had a shit right back scenario so he would have to play there - no problem, because he absolutely beasted it down that flank. Oh wait, all our central defenders are injured... No worries, Essien will play there and be more than good there.

The writing was on the wall since last season though. He had a terrible season, where he wasn't having much influence. My friend told me in the summer we should sell him as he's finished, I said not a chance and then he got that injury and has come back like this.


----------



## Klee

Letlive said:


> Knew it was bad at the time but holy fuck that's dirty.



This is, quite literally, something else!


----------



## Renegade™

Wow Essien, how did he not get sent off for that? Awful looking challenge.

And Suarez the little cunt 

Hope someone takes some Zokora esque justice out on that scum. :jordan2


----------



## Example

United really need a powerful center midfielder and have done for years. In the last few seasons we have got away without one but I really think we should try and get one in the summer. The only problem is there isn't that many out there that are available.


----------



## Rush

Letlive said:


> Knew it was bad at the time but holy fuck that's dirty.


pretty sure i said at the time that it should've been red. the fact they got beaten took away from it though.


----------



## united_07

another gif from last night










obvious he isnt going for the ball here, as his boot is nowhere near where the ball is landing


----------



## Cliffy

:lmao^^^


On the issue of united needing a central midfielder. We'll no doubt end up with barry ferguson.


----------



## D'Angelo

Interesting developments with M'Vila > Arsenal. Most journalists based in London and in direct contact with Arsenal say deal isn't close, lots of journalists in France saying deal is practically done (some in contact with M'Vila). Could be one of several things. 1. Deal is close to being completed but Arsenal will deny everything as most clubs do until a transfer or medical is completed or 2. M'Vila's camp is making a lot of noise saying the deal is done. 3. We have an interest but haven't got close to completing anything. None really make a huge amount of sense considering there have been strong statements from both London and France that the deal is not close, or it has virtually been completed. +if an agent wanted to milk money for wages he'd be whoring him out, not saying a deal is done. Could be AFC saying dwindling interest to lower wage demands. This story will run and run as I thought. All Arsenal transfers drag on for an age, and there is no way of knowing whether a deal is close, not close or anywhere in-between. Lots of factors to this one, we'll see how it pans out.


----------



## Mikey Damage

String (go back to your old name, plz), who are we signing this summer?

Podol + ?


----------



## Seb

So how many players should've been off last night? Suarez, Shelvey, Ivanovic, Essien? Am I missing any?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Seb said:


> So how many players should've been off last night? Suarez, Shelvey, Ivanovic, Essien? Am I missing any?


No but there shoulda been a TAXI called for JT 20 mins in!!


----------



## Klee

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> No but there shoulda been a TAXI called for JT 20 mins in!!


Yep, Surely he was displaying all the qualities for why he should be *LEFT AT HOME *in the summer.


----------



## Cliffy

poor ol' royston drenthe.


----------



## ABK

I have no idea why RDM fielded those players. I mean the UCL Final is not like this weekend. There is still a game to play against a 'relegated' Rovers which means there's still room to rest the players. Also 4th place was up in the air that time. He could have at least thrown in 3 or 4 top players. The moment I saw the line up, I was depressed tbf. That's one of those gambles you wouldn't get away with not to mention it's an away match and they are just coming off a defeat from us in a cup final a few days back.


----------



## God™

It's a gamble he had to make. If just one of our good players gets injured between now and the CL final we're fucked - or more fucked in all honesty. We're already down to the bare minimum in terms of our available players for the match. Losing a player like Mata, Cole or Lampard would basically end any chance of winning the trophy. 

It's not just about rest. It's also about injury prevention, particularly with the congested run of matched we've had. Soft tissue injuries are a real possibility, especially with a slippery pitch and freezing cold weather. I know it sucks, but if we didn't have so many players already missing the final through suspension it may have been a different story.


----------



## ABK

God™ said:


> It's a gamble he had to make. If just one of our good players gets injured between now and the CL final we're fucked - or more fucked in all honesty. We're already down to the bare minimum in terms of our available players for the match. Losing a player like Mata, Cole or Lampard would basically end any chance of winning the trophy.
> 
> It's not just about rest. It's also about injury prevention, particularly with the congested run of matched we've had. Soft tissue injuries are a real possibility, especially with a slippery pitch and freezing cold weather. I know it sucks, but if we didn't have so many players already missing the final through suspension it may have been a different story.


Good points, but what if we fail to win the final? Not praying so, just saying.

Hmmm.. confusing.


----------



## Joel

Abk92 said:


> Good points, *but what if we fail to win the final*? Not praying so, just saying.
> 
> Hmmm.. confusing.


We've won already, man. joal.com told me this.


----------



## ABK

Joel said:


> We've won already, man. joal.com told me this.


LOL..I hope so. Would be my happiest day as a football fan.


----------



## Razor King

Joel, if somebody told you at the start of the season that you could win the FA Cup and reach the CL Final, but no top-4 and no guarantees of winning the CL; or, if they told you, you could end with the FA Cup and a top-4, but no CL Final--what would you have taken?


----------



## Joel

It will be gut wrenching to miss out on the Champions League next season, but we don't get to the final as often as Barca and United do, so I would pick what we have right now. If we lose, then it will suck so much. 

But...


----------



## Razor King

I'll be honest. I'd have taken this for Arsenal so much. Even minus the FA Cup. Being in the CL Final is so elite man.


----------



## haribo

I'd have even taken it for United. Wouldn't be playing fucking Barca! And there's good memories of finals against Bayern :becks


----------



## CGS

Problem with takinh that option though is that if you lose the final & ain't in the champo league it could potentially knock you back a few seasons. Especially at a club like Chelsea who are in transition, No Champo league means less quality players. 

It's a bit of a strange decision to make tbh.

Edit

Also



>


bama


----------



## wkdsoul

Manchester City have made first contact with Napoli over a deal for Edinson Cavani, according to reports in Italy.


----------



## Humph

New liverpool home shirt


----------



## CGS

Really liking it tbh.


----------



## Destiny

I like the old school look to those shirts.

Will eventually buy one.


----------



## Humph

Here's the away kit


----------



## Silent Alarm

It looks like a plain t-shirt you'd pick up in Primark with some yellow logos on it. With that said, it still looks better than ours.


----------



## wkdsoul

Looks like a B&Q or post office staff shirt.. ¬_¬


----------



## Destiny

Don't forget, the new kit deal will win us the title.

I honestly don't mind uniteds kit.


----------



## Silent Alarm

It's shocking. Tartan, gingham or whatever they're calling it. It's a kick in the balls at the end of a shit season.


----------



## Razor King

wkdsoul said:


> Manchester City have made first contact with Napoli over a deal for Edinson Cavani, according to reports in Italy.


Errrr... Cavani and Aguero in attack?

I guess this means they will be selling Tevez. Dzeko seems to be on his way out too.


----------



## Zen

Lastgame of EPL this seasoN!


----------



## BANKSY

Kenny got his priorities right with that kit deal.


----------



## Rush

to be honest, with FFP more revenue means more money to waste on overrated English players. wwwyki.

Not sure on that kit, feels a little too plain. Still better than what some teams are bringing out...


----------



## wkdsoul

Razor King said:


> Errrr... Cavani and Aguero in attack?
> 
> I guess this means they will be selling Tevez. Dzeko seems to be on his way out too.


Tev will Stay, Edin will go.


----------



## D'Angelo

Anybody see the 'Empire of the Kop' tweets last night? Here's a few of the classics:

Empire of the Kop ‏ @empireofthekop
Come on @LFC hurry up before I pass out

Empire of the Kop ‏ @empireofthekop
Hopefully we will not go into Fergie time with this, I am biting my nails

Empire of the Kop ‏ @empireofthekop
I can't take this anymore

Empire of the Kop ‏ @empireofthekop
This feels like New Year's Eve

Empire of the Kop ‏ @empireofthekop
We are going to scare them next season, they will get off the field to the dressing room #WarriorPower

Empire of the Kop ‏ @empireofthekop
We launch a kit and the whole world gets exited @SmallClubMyAss


aaaaaaand my personal favourite and the greatest tweet ever:

Empire of the Kop ‏ @empireofthekop
It simply shows what a big club we are we are able to crash the club's website because we are all eager to buy the new shirt

This guy is in his 30s/40s and has around 270k followers.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## united_07

D'Angelo said:


> Anybody see the 'Empire of the Kop' tweets last night? Here's a few of the classics:
> 
> Empire of the Kop ‏ @empireofthekop
> Come on @LFC hurry up before I pass out
> 
> Empire of the Kop ‏ @empireofthekop
> Hopefully we will not go into Fergie time with this, I am biting my nails
> 
> Empire of the Kop ‏ @empireofthekop
> I can't take this anymore
> 
> Empire of the Kop ‏ @empireofthekop
> This feels like New Year's Eve
> 
> Empire of the Kop ‏ @empireofthekop
> We are going to scare them next season, they will get off the field to the dressing room #WarriorPower
> 
> Empire of the Kop ‏ @empireofthekop
> We launch a kit and the whole world gets exited @SmallClubMyAss
> 
> 
> aaaaaaand my personal favourite and the greatest tweet ever:
> 
> Empire of the Kop ‏ @empireofthekop
> It simply shows what a big club we are we are able to crash the club's website because we are all eager to buy the new shirt
> 
> This guy is in his 30s/40s and has around 270k followers.
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


he is also from malta, FORZA ITALIA


----------



## Kazz

Put this together last night.


----------



## Green Light

Kazz said:


> Put this together last night.



Awesome (Y)


----------



## Kazz

Had to take it down.


----------



## united_07

:downing


awful


----------



## Kiz

PRINCE VINCE barclays poty

pardew moty


----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> :downing
> 
> 
> awful












Should have got DAT KIT DEAL


----------



## steamed hams

Kyle Walker ypoty :arry

Schezney is a doubt for the West Brom game. So is it going to be Fabianski or Almunia in goal then?


----------



## Humph

Ianski


----------



## steamed hams

Who's Ian? iper


----------



## D'Angelo

Szczesny should be fine. Had that injury for about a month now. 

RvP doesn't win PotY? :kobe


----------



## Green Light

What do you Arsenal fans think the chances are of Woy going out in style and beating you on Sunday? I think there is more chance of that happening than Spurs slipping up so we get fourth (although we still have a tough game to win ourselves)


----------



## ABKiss

I think Arsenal, Newcastle and Tottenham will all draw on Sunday but I'd love for Newcastle to get 4th and play the Champions League next year.

3 - Arsenal
4 - Newcastle
5 - Tottenham

Please.


----------



## Kazz

Disputed the claims against my video, hope it sticks.






And did this when I got a 5 minute break









Edit:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18042404
Alan Pardew named Premier League manager of the season

:cool2


----------



## Razor King

What ABkiss said and I'll go further: We will lose and so will Tottenham. Newcastle will draw against Everton. I really want Newcastle to get that forth spot though.


----------



## haribo

Hillsborough families 'angry' at new Liverpool kit :jay2


----------



## ABKiss

Razor King said:


> What ABkiss said and I'll go further: We will lose and so will Tottenham. Newcastle will draw against Everton. I really want Newcastle to get that forth spot though.


With Chelsea losing the Champions League final, obviously. :cool2


----------



## BANKSY

Totally agreeed on Kompany being POTY.

The guy is fucking quality.

:barry


----------



## Silent Alarm

haribo said:


> Hillsborough families 'angry' at new Liverpool kit :jay2


Why are they mad? Isn't the flame thing on the back of the shirts?


----------



## STALKER

I'm liking the new Liverpool kit.


----------



## D'Angelo

Green Light said:


> What do you Arsenal fans think the chances are of Woy going out in style and beating you on Sunday? I think there is more chance of that happening than Spurs slipping up so we get fourth (although we still have a tough game to win ourselves)


If WBA beat us, it will be because they have dangerous players who can hurt us, not this nonsense with WBA sending Roy out on a high. He's not a club legend. He has had a good time there, and they're just a team losing their manager & they'll want the season over with if anything. They have nothing to play for, and I'm not expecting a massive fight from them if we get an early goal. I'm confident we won't lose the game, but I'm not exactly confident of us winning either. I can see Spurs beating Fulham in all honesty, Jol has already stated some 'roll over' comments and Dempsey is out. I'll hold out hope until the final whistle but I'm not as expecting as I was a few days ago. In all I can still see us finishing 3rd as it's in our hands, and in 'must win' games we're usually pretty decent. Also helps Theo is back and RvP is scoring. I can see the top 5 staying as it is.


----------



## Andre

Wolves new manager Stale Solbakken, he seems like a bit of a character.


----------



## Oliver-94

Chris Brunt is 100% missing the match against Arsenal so that's good news. Odemwingie and Thomas are both doubts to face us but Odemwingie returned to training today. Theo Walcott is still a doubt but I think he will play some part on sunday. 

My confidence has decreased because Clint Dempsey has been ruled out against Tottenham


----------



## united_07

united away shirt mockup for next season, from the guy who runs this site http://www.unitedkits.com/ , apparently he has seen a picture of the actual shirt










looks much beter than the home shirt :side:


----------



## The Arseache Kid

Silent Alarm said:


> Why are they mad? Isn't the flame thing on the back of the shirts?


They aren't complaining about the shirt. HJC (Hillsborough Justice Campaign) have made the point that the club said they consulted the families when deciding on changing the crest (the two flames were there to represent Hillsborough) but none of the familes in the HJC were contacted. Instead they consulted the families in the HFSG (Hillsborough Family Support Group). The main problem is that the club, disgracefully might I add, doesn't acknowledge the existence of HJC and it's caused a lot of friction.

It's a strange one. I can actually see HJC's point but the club did consult families in the way it always has done (rightly or wrongly) so you can't really have too much of a go. I just don't want it to come across like moaning scousers at it again because it just deflects from the points people are trying to make.

I do really like the kit though. I like the fact Warrior don't make anybody elses kit so it won't just be the Adidas generic kit with our colours and badge like fucking usual.


----------



## Zen

Want RVP to get his goal but want Arsenal to lose at the same time.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

apparently the new wolves boss had to retire from playing football because of a heart attack, managing wolves in the championship with steve morgan as your boss will mean another one is on the way...

fuck steve morgan, bring back BIG MICK.


----------



## Silent Alarm

united_07 said:


> united away shirt mockup for next season, from the guy who runs this site http://www.unitedkits.com/ , apparently he has seen a picture of the actual shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks much beter than the home shirt :side:


If only that was true. That shirt would outsell the home, I'd say.


----------



## Razor King

FACHT Time.

Arsenal hasn't won a single game Arteta hasn't played this season. :shocked:

Watch ya saye, Bwenger? :wenger


----------



## Gunner14

League of London gets decided tomorrow. Winners of the game at White Hart Lane are the Official Kings of London. Not good reading for Chelsea.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joel

Gunner14 said:


> League of London gets decided tomorrow. Winners of the game at White Hart Lane are the Official Kings of London. Not good reading for Chelsea.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


If Arsenal and Spurs draw and we win, we could potentially jump to second (if we batter Blackburn).

But whatever anyway. FA Cup trophy in the left hand. Champions League trophy hopefully in the right hand next Saturday.


----------



## united_07

Joel said:


> If Arsenal and Spurs draw and we win, we could potentially jump to second (if we batter Blackburn).
> 
> But whatever anyway. FA Cup trophy in the left hand. Champions League trophy hopefully in the right hand next Saturday.


but blackburn arent from london, that table is london vs london teams


----------



## Joel

united_07 said:


> but blackburn arent from london, that table is london vs london teams


lolJoel


----------



## united_07

done well really considering the amount of injuries this season


----------



## Rush

if thats London vs London how on earth are there a total of 11 in the draws column? If would have to be an even number.

Isn't United's injury total padded with Owen's injured weeks? :downing


----------



## wkdsoul

Rush said:


> Isn't United's injury total padded with Owen's injured weeks? :downing


and fletch and vidic and cleverly and fabio...


----------



## Gunner14

Rush said:


> if thats London vs London how on earth are there a total of 11 in the draws column? If would have to be an even number.
> 
> Isn't United's injury total padded with Owen's injured weeks? :downing


Spurs are missing a draw. thats all. Spurs and Arsenal both have 11 points typed it all out then found the website for it lol

http://www.myfootballfacts.com/London_Derbies_2011-12.html


----------



## united_07

wkdsoul said:


> and fletch and vidic and cleverly and fabio...


fabio hasnt been injured, seems fergie has lost faith in him, but i dont see your point about fletcher and vidic, they would both be in the starting 11, so they have been missed so its hardly padding out


----------



## Kiz

uh that is his point, he's listing united's injured players...


----------



## ABKiss

Razor King said:


> FACHT Time.
> 
> Arsenal hasn't won a single game Arteta hasn't played this season. :shocked:
> 
> Watch ya saye, Bwenger? :wenger


Actually it's simple, if Ramsey starts we will lose or draw. If he doesn't, we have a big chance of winning tomorrow.


----------



## wkdsoul

Mr. Snrub said:


> uh that is his point, he's listing united's injured players...


(Y)


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> uh that is his point, he's listing united's injured players...


yeah but it was a reply to Rush's point that Owen's injury had padded out the total, as owen wouldnt really be used anyway, so he hasnt really been missed


----------



## Kiz

you missed the sarcasm big time

also owen's would still be added to the total, so he's still kind of right.


----------



## wkdsoul

united_07 said:


> yeah but it was a reply to Rush's point that Owen's injury had padded out the total, as owen wouldnt really be used anyway, so he hasnt really been missed


i always quote the post i'm following on from in this thread, as theres usually a couple of convo's going on.. United have missed Fletch and Vidic out the first team but u can make that point missing an influencial figure at somepoint for every team in the league.

Who you think man united looking to buy in the off season the only one so far, (except Hazard) is Kawanga (Dortmund), what u think of him?

Looks like we're in for Cavani (and Hazard) hope we go for a CB as well, Savic is gash.


----------



## united_07

wkdsoul said:


> i always quote the post i'm following on from in this thread, as theres usually a couple of convo's going on.. United have missed Fletch and Vidic out the first team but u can make that point missing an influencial figure at somepoint for every team in the league.
> 
> Who you think man united looking to buy in the off season the only one so far, (except Hazard) is Kawanga (Dortmund), what u think of him?
> 
> Looks like we're in for Cavani (and Hazard) hope we go for a CB as well, Savic is gash.



yeah Kagawa looks likely, possibly playing his last game for Dortmund tonight in the German cup final, could be used as a replacement for berbatov, not a direct replacement but it could see Rooney pushed up top with Kagawa just behind playing between the midfield and the striker. Also think he could play on the left, so if park leaves Kagawa could cover that position as well. Also rumoured that he would be quite cheap, somewhere between £7-12m

Hazard is definitely going to city.

Other signings, one very likely on is Clyne for Palace, right back, coming in on a free, as he is out of contract, dont really think he is needed as i like to see Rafael at right back, then smalling and jones can cover the position. Then a central midfielder should come in, been linked with a few, inexpensive choice would be Strootman from PSV, havent really seen much of him though, Or Asamoah for Udinese.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Slightly off topic but I can't believe how much I like Gary Neville as a pundit considering how much I loathed him as a player. One of the very, very few who offers more than shite cliche's and analysis that a potted plan could come up with. Him and Robbie Savage are shining beacons when compared to most of the drivel on the football coverage.


----------



## wkdsoul

Strootmans ace seen him a few times.. One of the Bilbao midfielders wouldnt go a miss, Martinez or Herrara?? Even Munian.


----------



## Kiz

wkdsoul said:


> i always quote the post i'm following on from in this thread, as theres usually a couple of convo's going on.. United have missed Fletch and Vidic out the first team but u can make that point missing an influencial figure at somepoint for every team in the league.
> 
> Who you think man united looking to buy in the off season the only one so far, (except Hazard) is Kawanga (Dortmund), what u think of him?
> 
> Looks like we're in for Cavani (and Hazard) hope we go for a CB as well, Savic is gash.


savic isnt gash, he's just young and inexperienced who had to fill in for the best cb in the league. hopefully he gets loaned out, martinez would be the perfect signing, midfield and cb cover. hazard im kinda eh on, will cost a truckload, already rubbing the club the wrong way with outrageous demands, and would he really improve us THAT much? unless we're planning on a dzeko/kun partnership next season and see nothing more of tevez


----------



## united_07

wkdsoul said:


> Strootmans ace seen him a few times.. One of the Bilbao midfielders wouldnt go a miss, Martinez or Herrara?? Even Munian.


Yeah wouldnt mind the Bilabo players but all likely too expensive, Martinez will probably be off to Barca, fits in with their style.


----------



## steamed hams

> *The Big Interview - Gareth Barry*


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18045723

Also, Jordan Rhodes is now the highest scorer in English football this season, scored one more goal than RVP. :artest2


----------



## wkdsoul

Mr. Snrub said:


> savic isnt gash, he's just young and inexperienced who had to fill in for the best cb in the league. hopefully he gets loaned out, martinez would be the perfect signing, midfield and cb cover. hazard im kinda eh on, will cost a truckload, already rubbing the club the wrong way with outrageous demands, and would he really improve us THAT much? unless we're planning on a dzeko/kun partnership next season and see nothing more of tevez


I'm not a big fan of Savic, i just dont see the appeal, he's not good on the ball, his positional play (even his basic positional play if bad) ok he might not turn out to be gash, but his play in the games he was in this year we're awful, deffo get him out on loan, if we're keeping him.

Hazard will be in for cover and long term replacement of Silva i would presume, he was knackered after xmas.

(Martinez i was suggesting for United's midfield probs, but now u mention it...).

Dzeko will leave if (as reported) we try and get Cavani in, unless Mario is off and it'll be Tev/Kun/Cav and Dzeko as the four.


----------



## steamed hams

'Barn door' Dzeko


----------



## Kiz

wkdsoul said:


> I'm not a big fan of Savic, i just dont see the appeal, he's not good on the ball, his positional play (even his basic positional play if bad) ok he might not turn out to be gash, but his play in the games he was in this year we're awful, deffo get him out on loan, if we're keeping him.
> 
> Hazard will be in for cover and long term replacement of Silva i would presume, he was knackered after xmas.
> 
> (Martinez i was suggesting for United's midfield probs, but now u mention it...).
> 
> Dzeko will leave if (as reported) we try and get Cavani in, unless Mario is off and it'll be Tev/Kun/Cav and Dzeko as the four.


he was probably the best on in the league cup against wolves (or birmingham cant quite remember) and has shown glipses at times of being good. i thought he was really good vs spurs until that error, he might not ever be a world class cb but at 21 it's way too early to judge. at least he's got a world class defender to learn from. loaning to a team like swansea (i'd love to see he and guidetti there next season) could do wonders for him.


----------



## wkdsoul

I always send him Guidetti and Hargreaves to my Rangers for the year in my FM game, does him the world of good.. i would say that'll never happen in real life but in FM 11 my first buys for city were Dzeko and Aguero and in FM 12 it was Hazard and Cavani... Now if they'd only buy Danielle Di Rossi and Pato as well... lol


----------



## Kiz

plus we have rekik coming through who has HUGE wraps on him. i suggest he will be lescott's replacement, probably by the time he's 21-22 he'll be with kompany.


----------



## Joel

What makes you so sure you're getting Cavani?


----------



## Cliffy

cool london league.


im sure chelsea care more about being the first london club to win the big one tho.


----------



## wkdsoul

Mr. Snrub said:


> plus we have rekik coming through who has HUGE wraps on him. i suggest he will be lescott's replacement, probably by the time he's 21-22 he'll be with kompany.


Got Boyata to come back in as well..

Cavani - I'm not but we can talk hypothetically already if we want... 

as we've made an enquiry already.


----------



## nazzac

We maybe bottom of that London league but we are the only club in london with a trophy this season


----------



## BANKSY

That will end when Arsenal pick up that top 4 trophy keeping Wenger in his job.


:wenger


----------



## Cliffy

finish 4th......













.....chelsea win the champions league :wenger


----------



## Gunner14

Cliffy Byro said:


> cool london league.
> 
> 
> im sure chelsea care more about being the first london club to win the big one tho.





nazzac said:


> We maybe bottom of that London league but we are the only club in london with a trophy this season


pfftt trophies are meaningless whats important is :

"enusring the club has a strong bond with it's fans" - Ivan gazidis



Lil'Jimmy said:


> That will end when Arsenal pick up that top 4 trophy keeping Wenger in his job.
> 
> 
> :wenger


:no:

Dont forget our Profit trophy


----------



## Kiz

http://www.chelseafc.com/page/AcademyProfiles/0,,10268~1333478,00.html

:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

Mr. Snrub said:


> http://www.chelseafc.com/page/AcademyProfiles/0,,10268~1333478,00.html
> 
> :lmao


His parents were taking the piss when they gave him that name.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Mr. Snrub said:


> http://www.chelseafc.com/page/AcademyProfiles/0,,10268~1333478,00.html
> 
> :lmao



Fuck me, if there is any justice in the world that kid has to make it into out starting line up solely for comedic purposes. Don't give a damn if he's actually any good.


----------



## CGS

Mr. Snrub said:


> http://www.chelseafc.com/page/AcademyProfiles/0,,10268~1333478,00.html
> 
> :lmao


:jay2

We need him to score with Neville on Commentary. 

"Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh NORTEIIII"


----------



## BANKSY

He's not the messiah he's a very Nortei boy


----------



## steamed hams




----------



## wkdsoul

Brilliant!


----------



## united_07

Dortmund manager has said this



> "We can't fade out Shinji's childhood and his Japanese cultural circle.
> 
> Where Shinji comes from, our Bundesliga means nothing. Over there, the English league is everything."


----------



## Cliffy

i've seen him quoted in some papers for £5 million.

even we can afford that.


----------



## EGame

All epl games are on at the same time tomorrow? shit is so lame.


----------



## united_07

EGame said:


> All epl games are on at the same time tomorrow? shit is so lame.


its the last game of the season, its always the same of last day, it makes it much more exciting, when for instance the team who is going down is changing all the time over the 90mins.


----------



## EGame

united_07 said:


> its the last game of the season, its always the same of last day, it makes it much more exciting, when for instance the team who is going down is changing all the time over the 90mins.


Yeah but there are so many important games this year, I want to watch as many as I can. :hmm:

Gonna have to try and watch 6 games at once. 

first world problems.


----------



## wkdsoul

united_07 said:


> its the last game of the season, its always the same of last day, it makes it much more exciting, when for instance the team who is going down is changing all the time over the 90mins.


Or when you're drawing and results are going ur way, so Alan Ball! gets u to waste time, a goal goes in and u getting relegated!! 

Ginger twat... lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

steamed hams said:


>


E's are good, E's are good, he's Ebeneezer Goode.

*Drugs are bad, m'kay*

Come on Utd and QPR, I'm one of the few I know of that BELIEVE.


----------



## Gunner14

Congratulations to Emmanuel Eboue becoming the latest in the ever growing list of players who have left Arsenal and Won something while we remain trophyless.


----------



## T-C

I want Kagawa so much, such a player.


----------



## haribo

wkdsoul said:


> Hazard will be in for cover and long term replacement of Silva i would presume, he was knackered after xmas.


I doubt Hazard would be content as merely being cover.

Fuck off if you had a team with Yaya, Silva, Hazard, Cavani & Aguero btw.


----------



## EGame

All of a sudden I don't doubt Chelsea's chances to win the CL anymore. 

In fact I think they will have the upper hand.


----------



## T-C

If they can get Drogba on Badstuber on a semi-regular basis he will batter them.


----------



## haribo

Badstuber is suspended.


----------



## T-C

Ah, well there goes that plan then. Tymo at centre back then? Drogba should bully whoever they have there anyway.

Still think Bayern will win it though. Dortmund are much better than Chelsea and have Bayern's number.


----------



## Kazz

EGame said:


> Yeah but there are so many important games this year, I want to watch as many as I can. :hmm:
> 
> Gonna have to try and watch 6 games at once.
> 
> first world problems.


How lads at Match of the Day will watch the games.


----------



## wkdsoul

haribo said:


> I doubt Hazard would be content as merely being cover.
> 
> Fuck off if you had a team with Yaya, Silva, Hazard, Cavani & Aguero btw.


Haha. I would presume he'll but put into the rotation for the 2 wide spaces, with Johnson to leave or be squad fodder.

You missed Tevez.


----------



## haribo

wkdsoul said:


> You missed Tevez.


I was looking at a starting XI. Needs to be room for :barry

That MOTD image makes me weep. Shearer won't even be able to understand the happenings on one of those screens.


----------



## Joel

EGame said:


> All of a sudden I don't doubt Chelsea's chances to win the CL anymore.
> 
> In fact I think they will have the upper hand.


If our centre backs make it and we shut out Ribery and Robben, then I'll be very confident. Bayern will control the game with Kroos and Schweinsteiger, but we've shown letting the oppositon control the game is not a problem for us at all.

I'm 100% certain they will not be able to contain a fired up Drogba. But Ramires is still a massive loss. It's hard to call, but I gotta believe in my team, so I think we'll do it.


----------



## wkdsoul

haribo said:


> I was looking at a starting XI. Needs to be room for :barry
> 
> That MOTD image makes me weep. Shearer won't even be able to understand the happenings on one of those screens.


--------------Hart
----Rich-Kompany-Lescott-Clichy
----------Barry - Toure
-----Hazard - Ageuro - Silva
--------------Cavani

That'll be the starting X1 i would presume with a bench of 

Def - Zabaleta / Toure / Kolarov
Mid - Nasri / Milner / De Jong / Johnson
Att - Tevez / De Jong / Balotelli

With either one from Dzeko or Mario to leave, possibly Johnson as well, if any bids are made.

Ok, Who've i missed..?? 

edit: actually the bench is a decent side playing a 3-4-3 lol...


----------



## T-C

You will find it very hard to shift Dzeko or Balotelli with the wages they are on. You have De Jong there twice as well...

Aguero needs to play up front as well, he is nowhere near as effective in the hole.


----------



## wkdsoul

T-C said:


> You will find it very hard to shift Dzeko or Balotelli with the wages they are on. You have De Jong there twice as well...
> 
> Aguero needs to play up front as well, he is nowhere near as effective in the hole.


Yeah, sorry meant Dzeko in place of the other De Jong. Not really City are financial able to cover the difference till contract end if they wanna clear the books. 

ie. Balotelli on 125k a week. Milan offer him 90k. City sell and just pay him the extra 35k till the contract ends.

Job Done.


----------



## T-C

I doubt Balotelli will go anyway. Dzeko is the one that will be hard to shift I think.


----------



## wkdsoul

T-C said:


> I doubt Balotelli will go anyway. Dzeko is the one that will be hard to shift I think.


Dunno, about mario he may stick about, he says his still gotta point to prove (he's gotta prove he aint fucking nuts! lol) but AC Milan are constantly trying to get him, if Mancini tells him to go.. who knows. Edin may do depends which German club comes in for him.. He'd have a field day up front for Bayern with Ribery and Robben on the wing IMO, but we'll see come summer time on all this  

I'll take Hazard & Cavani, Mario swap for Pato. Edin and Johnson to leave.


----------



## Example

I'm really considering just watching the City/QPR game and cheering on QPR. Makes sense considering the United game means nothing unless QPR are getting a point out of City.


----------



## T-C

Pato is always on the injury table and is also shite a lot of the time so I think you could do a lot better there.

Cavani would be great in the English league, as would Llorente.


----------



## wkdsoul

T-C said:


> Pato is always on the injury table and is also shite a lot of the time so I think you could do a lot better there.
> 
> Cavani would be great in the English league, as would Llorente.


Yeah we've been linked with him as well. Fucking papers.. nightmare.. then again the entire Bilbao team has been linked with someone as they did so well this year..


----------



## haribo

Bookies with 1/7 on a City victory. Thought it was going to be even more than that. Stick your house on it.

First Goalscorer Odds
12/1 David Pizarro
14/1 Djibril Cisse

Says it all really :lol


----------



## wkdsoul

haribo said:


> Bookies with 1/7 on a City victory. Thought it was going to be even more than that. Stick your house on it.
> 
> First Goalscorer Odds
> 12/1 David Pizarro
> 14/1 Djibril Cisse
> 
> Says it all really :lol


Jesus i'd have Pizzaro at 12/1 to get on the pitch!


----------



## steamed hams

I love Djibril Cisse, always happy to see him do well. The REAL Cisse imo. :cool2


----------



## reDREDD

Cavani? Hazard?

jesus, why not just replace your entire starting lineup asides from Kompany and Hart with strikers


----------



## Humph

Man city team
Hart
Kompany
Aguero, Tevez, Cavani, Hazard, Mario, Dzeko, David Silva, Nasri, De jong


----------



## wkdsoul

redeadening said:


> Cavani? Hazard?
> 
> jesus, why not just replace your entire starting lineup asides from Kompany and Hart with strikers


Well Hazard is a winger for a start, Cavani would be in replacement of Dzeko. Besides English football at least is getting to be about the squad, rather than the team these days..


----------



## reDREDD

Hazard plays as a very forward winger, he scores just as much as he creates. And he will not sit on the bench. You dont get someone of his or Aguero or Mario or Silva's calibre and let them rot on the bench


----------



## Joel

Hazard will come in for Nasri. He won't be on the bench.



Letlive said:


> Man city team
> Hart
> Kompany
> Aguero, Tevez, Cavani, Hazard, Mario, Dzeko, David Silva, Nasri, De jong


Team needs BIG GAME YAYA.


----------



## reDREDD

Nasri will rot on the bench, but they will need to do some serious selling in summer

question is, would their players leave? who can afford them? hell, who could control them?


----------



## EGame

redeadening said:


> Hazard plays as a very forward winger, he scores just as much as he creates. And he will not sit on the bench. You dont get someone of his or Aguero or Mario or Silva's calibre and let them rot on the bench


Will lol if they buy Hazard and Cavani, 

If they do they will probably try to play Hazard, Cavani, Aguero, Silva at the same time. Then as the season progresses one of them will turn into what Dzeko is today. 

By the way, how is City planning on getting rid of Mario anyways? Who would buy him? Most top teams wouldn't bother bother buying someone has troublesome as that guy, and most other teams probably couldn't afford him. City wouldn't let Tevez go for under 40 million, so I doubt they would just give away Mario for a cheap price either.


----------



## united_07

So Kagawa plays in the German Cup Final against Bayern and scores within 3 minutes and whose there to watch it :mark:







also apparently there are going to be quotes out tomorrow on the official site that Fergie says Will Keane will be in the first squad next season, will be interesting to see if he can make the step up


----------



## Samoon

T-C said:


> Ah, well there goes that plan then. Tymo at centre back then? Drogba should bully whoever they have there anyway.
> 
> Still think Bayern will win it though.* Dortmund are much better than Chelsea and have Bayern's number.*


We cant be that sure unless Dortmund prove themselves in europe. They have done pretty bad this season in cl.


----------



## Henry Hill

Ronsterno1 said:


> why would they watch this nothing game? they would have watched the FA CUP FINAL win though.


Where they would have also watched Carroll make an ass out of Terry with his feet and in the air.


----------



## wkdsoul

EGame said:


> Will lol if they buy Hazard and Cavani,
> 
> If they do they will probably try to play Hazard, Cavani, Aguero, Silva at the same time. Then as the season progresses one of them will turn into what Dzeko is today.
> 
> By the way, how is City planning on getting rid of Mario anyways? Who would buy him? Most top teams wouldn't bother bother buying someone has troublesome as that guy, and most other teams probably couldn't afford him. City wouldn't let Tevez go for under 40 million, so I doubt they would just give away Mario for a cheap price either.



Playing Hazard Silva Aguero and Cavani in the system we play.. Back Four, Barry and Yaya in Centre Mid Hazard/Silva Inside Forwards with Kun and Cav up front.. easy! 

As for Mario AC Milan have said they'd bring him back to Italy given the chance, just depends on the fee.

Tevez will stay. Edin will return to Germany. I like Edin but as we dont play to his strengths, He's 6" 4 forward in a team with 0 wingers. All our wide players cut inside. His best service is from Kolarov.


----------



## Silent Alarm

united_07 said:


> So Kagawa plays in the German Cup Final against Bayern and scores within 3 minutes and whose there to watch it :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also apparently there are going to be quotes out tomorrow on the official site that Fergie says Will Keane will be in the first squad next season, will be interesting to see if he can make the step up


Lose Berba and Owen, call up Keane. At least it means we won't be spending money on a striker. Blow it all on midfielders, I say.


----------



## Kiz

if we bring in hazard/belhanda dzeko will stay. the winger is basically for him. he doesnt fit in with the play through the middle system because has has a terrible first touch. not giving him much to do is the best because he's a lethal finisher (4 vs spurs was sublime) but has an awful first touch.

each day i want hazard less and less. the last thing we need are more temperamental players, we should move away from that because we can attract players with more than huge wages.

and nasri wont be a bench player. hell, he hasnt been this season. he's unlucky that silva plays in his preferred position, but he's had his sparkling moments, just need to get that consistency.


----------



## wkdsoul

Is Hazard a byline/crossing type winger though? I've said it too my United mates Dzeko would be ace if he had Valencia.. or at Spurs..

Well if Hazard comes in i expect Him and Nasri to be in rotation for the wing spot beside Silva.


----------



## Razor King

Gunner14 said:


> Congratulations to Emmanuel Eboue becoming the latest in the ever growing list of players who have left Arsenal and Won something while we remain trophyless.


If Cesc f'kin Fabregas couldn't win the La Liga and/or CL with Barcelona, I wouldn't be too jelly. I'm sure Cesc didn't go to Barca to win the coveted Super Copa de Espana and presumably the Copa del Rey. He sure must have loved the most dignified trophy in club Football--the Club World Cup.

Nasri seems like he is winning something. But as a star of the shadow or the little brother of Aguero, Yaya, Silva, Tevez, and even Mario?


----------



## Rush

Its clear Dzeko needs Downing to feed him crosses :downing



redeadening said:


> Hazard plays as a very forward winger, he scores just as much as he creates. And he will not sit on the bench. You dont get someone of his or Aguero or Mario or Silva's calibre and let them rot on the bench


Madrid does :terry


----------



## Kenny

hopefully see somethin like this today

Reina

Johnson----Coates---Agger----Robinson

------------HENDO----Shelvey

-----Maxi--------Suarez------Sterling

----------------Carroll

who am i kidding downing will play :side:


----------



## wkdsoul

King Kenny said:


> hopefully see somethin like this today
> 
> Reina
> 
> Johnson----Coates---Agger----Robinson
> 
> ------------HENDO----Shelvey
> 
> -----Maxi--------Suarez------Sterling
> 
> ----------------Carroll
> 
> who am i kidding downing will play :side:


How Danny Wilson getting on? Big things we're ear marked for him when he first moved..


----------



## Kenny

He's on loan I believe. Don't know if he's going to make it.


----------



## wkdsoul

King Kenny said:


> He's on loan I believe. Don't know if he's going to make it.


He was a cracking prospect when he left Rangers..


----------



## Rush

Only thing i know about Wilson is that he was epic on FM11.

wouldn't mind seeing a few of our youngsters play. RAHEEM, Robinson, Suso, Coates etc


----------



## wkdsoul

Rush said:


> Only thing i know about Wilson is that he was epic on FM11.
> 
> wouldn't mind seeing a few of our youngsters play. RAHEEM, Robinson, Suso, Coates etc


Yep. Liverpool seem to have a decent amount of youngsters coming through at the min.. 

oh and cracking arse on that sig, who's is it?


----------



## Magsimus

What a huge day.

I still feel like if we're able to do our job then someone else will slip up. Though if Chelsea are going to win CL I'd rather finish 5th.

Proud day nonetheless :cool2


----------



## Rush

wkdsoul said:


> Yep. Liverpool seem to have a decent amount of youngsters coming through at the min..
> 
> oh and cracking arse on that sig, who's is it?


no idea, just saw a fine ass and stuck it in the sig.


another last day of the season, seems like its the only day that i don't really watch Liverpool play :sad:


----------



## Magsimus

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...umps-Jermain-Defoe-after-he-cheats-again.html

:wilkins What the fuck?


----------



## Rush

surely he could fuck better looking women than Burke and that fatty.


----------



## T-C

Samoon said:


> We cant be that sure unless Dortmund prove themselves in europe. They have done pretty bad this season in cl.


Have you watched Dortmund and Chelsea this season? We can be sure.


----------



## #dealwithit

I'm shitting myself.


----------



## CGS

Magsimus said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...umps-Jermain-Defoe-after-he-cheats-again.html
> 
> :wilkins What the fuck?


Heard about this a couple weeks back but didnt know she was the women :lmao

My word Jermaine. You actually managed to take a women who frankly it's all that great and somehow manage to cheat on her with some one worse


----------



## Renegade™

City are either gonna choke and not win, or pump QPR like 4-0.

Glimmer of hope remains.


----------



## T-C

I see no glimmer at all. city will win and my tv will go off straight after the final whistle at the stadium of light.


----------



## Magsimus

6-0 to City imo.

Spurs to draw 1-1 (for Jol!), WBA to win 2-1 (for Roy!) and NUFC to win 1-0 :mark:

Why is time going so damn slow?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Well City fans, ready for heartbreak? Agent O'Shea with a dozen own goals, please.


----------



## united_07

T-C said:


> I see no glimmer at all. city will win and my tv will go off straight after the final whistle at the stadium of light.


yep same here, city won't throw it away now

wouldnt mind seeing the two Keanes getting places on the bench


----------



## Kiz

nothing but confident, the best home team vs the worst away team. cant see anything other than us winning, and winning well.


----------



## Bullseye

:terry and :torres to send :kean packing with a romp :troll


----------



## Silent Alarm

At least QPR might go down. Fuck you Barton and Hughes.


----------



## D'Angelo

IMO Tottenham will win by 2 or 3, Arsenal will scrape 3 points off a Roy OG (I'll take anything if it means 3 points) and Newcastle will draw 1-1 with Everton. RvP will surely score, and as long as we put in a defensive performance like we did vs Stoke they won't be that dangerous considering they've only scored 19 odd home goals & are generally poor at home (although improved recently).

Was thinking of watching the screening at the Grove but if we lose it'll be a fucking disaster so I'm just streaming it. That way I can keep an eye on Spurs & Newcastle's scores.

Not much hope for United, I expect United will get an early goal at the SoL to put the pressure on, but City will stick 3 or 4 past shitty QPR at home.


----------



## Kenny

Newcastle to win 3-2. Arsenal to lose by a last minute own goal off of Kos. Tottenham to get a draw with Fulham. 

3. Newcastle
4. Arsenal
5. Tottenham

would be great


----------



## Kazz

Magsimus said:


> 6-0 to City imo.
> 
> Spurs to draw 1-1 (for Jol!), WBA to win 2-1 (for Roy!) and NUFC to win 1-0 :mark:
> 
> Why is time going so damn slow?





King Kenny said:


> Newcastle to win 3-2. Arsenal to lose by a last minute own goal off of Kos. Tottenham to get a draw with Fulham.
> 
> 3. Newcastle
> 4. Arsenal
> 5. Tottenham
> 
> would be great


----------



## Razor King

Here are my predictions for today: :wenger

1. Newcastle will beat Everton.

2. Arsenal will have a lucky escape and will go on to clinch 3 points against WBA. I'm not confident, but I think we might get the job done.

3. Manchester United over Sunderland at the Stadium of Light.

4. Fulham will hold Tottenham to a draw, or worse--there might be a loss for Spurs.

5. The boldest of them all? City will drop points against QPR; thereby, handing over the PL Title to Man United.

6. Bolton will be relegated.

:shocked:

BOLD!

I sure hope City smash QPR today, but I think something awful will happen--maybe a red card to a key City player--and QPR will hold City enough for Man United to take the title. I hope I'm wrong though because I want City to win the PL.


----------



## CGS

King Kenny said:


> Newcastle to win 3-2. Arsenal to lose by a last minute own goal off of Kos. Tottenham to get a draw with Fulham.
> 
> 3. Newcastle
> 4. Arsenal
> 5. Tottenham
> 
> would be great


This plz. 

This seems like the slowest Sunday ever. Footy needs to kick of already. I feel sort for all the Newcastle spurs arsenal etc fans. Must all be shitting themselves right now


----------



## Rush

Its gone so slowly i've already got drunk and sobered up since this afternoon.


----------



## Irish Jet

City will win 8-0 IMO. Chelsea done so last time out. I expect a repeat.


----------



## Nige™

Renegade™ said:


> City are either gonna choke and not win, or pump QPR like 4-0.
> 
> *Glimmer of hope remains.*


They've been saying the same thing about Madeline for five years. It's over.



sXe_Maverick said:


> :terry and :torres to send :kean packing with a romp :troll


If fucking only. We could lose 10-0 today and he'll still be in charge come the first game in the Championship. That stupid bitch won't sack him.:frustrate


----------



## Kenny

:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean


----------



## D'Angelo

Everyone is saying it's going slow. It really fucking is. I want KO. Now. Warp me 2 hours later plz.


----------



## reDREDD

stupid last day of the premier league

WHY LATE KICK OFF?


----------



## Irish Jet

Fuck Everton by the way. Seriously. Fuck them. FUCK.


----------



## united_07

redeadening said:


> stupid last day of the premier league
> 
> WHY LATE KICK OFF?


its not a late kick off, 3pm


----------



## Nige™

King Kenny said:


> :kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean:kean


Really?

Only King Kenny himself has been as shit as that brown-nosing clueless Scottish cunt.



redeadening said:


> stupid last day of the premier league
> 
> WHY LATE KICK OFF?


3pm, normal. Sometimes it's been 4pm on the last day.


----------



## T-C

Nige™ said:


> Really?
> 
> Only King Kenny himself has been as shit as that brown-nosing clueless Scottish cunt.


This was an excellently accurate post.


----------



## Kenny

Nige™ said:


> Really?
> 
> Only King Kenny himself has been as shit as that brown-nosing clueless Scottish cunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 3pm, normal. Sometimes it's been 4pm on the last day.


Yeah, the one and only guy to bring any recent glory to your club. 

I was just posting that because I like the :kean smilie. 

carling cup and DAT KIT DEAL > relegation :downing


----------



## Kenny

If all of you are that bored, there's a league two match on at the moment between Cheltenham and Torquay, play off semi final. Cheltenham lead 2-0.


----------



## T-C

King Kenny said:


> Yeah, the one and only guy to bring any recent glory to your club.
> 
> I was just posting that because I like the :kean smilie.
> 
> carling cup and DAT KIT DEAL > relegation :downing


It's all relative. I would almost go as far as saying that old Kenneth has been worse. Not that I'm sticking up for Kean in anyway, just the Kenneth has been that bad.


----------



## EGame

I just want to see Newcastle in the top 4 tbh. 

I probably wont watch the game though, will be switching between both Manchester games. 

Oh and Manchester will be blue by the time the games are over. City wont mess this up, they just can't.


----------



## Kenny

It's all part of the bigger picture.








*to spend more money on dem english


----------



## T-C

EGame said:


> I just want to see Newcastle in the top 4 tbh.
> 
> I probably wont watch the game though, will be switching between both Manchester games.
> 
> Oh and Manchester will be blue by the time the games are over. City wont mess this up, they just can't.


Stockport will be a happy place.


----------



## united_07

liverpool team



> doni kelly carragher agger johnson shelvey henderson downing maxi suarez caroll


----------



## Rush

T-C said:


> It's all relative. I would almost go as far as saying that old Kenneth has been worse. Not that I'm sticking up for Kean in anyway, just the Kenneth has been that bad.


nah, he's lead a team that was doing alright not long ago to relegation. That is far worse than us 'slipping' from being shite under Woy 2 years ago, to being slightly less shit now, with a trophy, a runners up and 100 mil worth of dead weight. And that kit deal.


----------



## Kiz

i'd rather be in liverpool's position than blackburn's. easily.

a couple of players could be all liverpool need. blackburn need a whole purge of their backroom, owners included.


----------



## Kenny

Okay, thoughts on multi:

Chelsea win, Newcastle win, Norwich win, stoke/bolton draw, united/sunderland draw, man city win, liverpool win. 

result = $1454 from a $5 bet. i might remove liverpool from it though, and yeah united will prob win.


----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> liverpool team


:downing will Cleary score today


----------



## T-C

Rush said:


> nah, he's lead a team that was doing alright not long ago to relegation. That is far worse than us 'slipping' from being shite under Woy 2 years ago, to being slightly less shit now, with a trophy, a runners up and 100 mil worth of dead weight. And that kit deal.


one spent 100 million to go backwards the other spent next to nothing in comparison to go backwards. one had a PR disaster and made the club look ridiculous while the other stuck in a job making himself and the clubs board look ridiculous. as i said, it's all relative.


and let's be real, Liverpool are much much more than a couple of players off being a good team again.


----------



## Nige™

If you ask Kean he'll tell you what a good job he's done. If I see him one more time say he thinks he's capable of taking us back up and says there are exciting times ahead I think a lot of windows in my house will get smashed.

His signings aside from Yakubu have been a disaster and he's had a good £20m. That's double what Sam ever had. Tony Parkes was right when he said Jack Walker would be turning in his grave. I dread to think what season ticket sales will be like next year, especially if Kean is still in charge which I firmly believe he will be. Makes for a challenge on FM next season though. Swings & roundabouts n' all that.


----------



## nazzac

I'm interested to see Chelsea's line up today. Wonder if RDM will play our youngsters like Piazon, Lukaku, etc...


----------



## God™

Piazon is on the bench, apparently.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

According to BBC live text were not playing Cech either.

Wonder if Turnbull's "really been impressing in training" again :downing


----------



## Kenny

i'm uncertain on having chelsea in a multi now.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

I'd still back us. It's Blackburn, :kean will probably be telling the players to take in easy in preperation of "the exciting challenge" next season.


----------



## Example

Yeah I did a little accumalator I hope Chelsea don't mess it up for me with this weakened side. Think they will still win. Here we go start of todays football coverage, hoping for a miracle today.


----------



## Kiz

> Hart, Zabaleta, Clichy, Kompany (c), Lescott, Barry, Yaya, Silva, Nasri, Aguero, Tevez


:arry


----------



## Kenny

just for shits and giggles, an example accumulator of draws in united/sunderland, bolton/stoke, norwich/villa, chelsea/blackburn, everton/newcastle and city winning gets back $6,000 from a $5 bet


----------



## Rush

T-C said:


> one spent 100 million to go backwards the other spent next to nothing in comparison to go backwards. one had a PR disaster and made the club look ridiculous while the other stuck in a job making himself and the clubs board look ridiculous. as i said, it's all relative.
> 
> 
> and let's be real, Liverpool are much much more than a couple of players off being a good team again.


we win today and we're 3 points behind last year, if everton lose then only a place back but with 1, albeit pretty shit, trophy.

The only thing here is you don't like Liverpool so this is pointless.


----------



## Spiron

There's a reason for that, KK. Never gonna happen. 

Less than an hour to go. Ugh, not much faith in QPR... but fuck it, a draw is all I want. A draw will do.


----------



## Kenny

if city win today, united go trophyless for the season :downing


----------



## Irish Jet

MISS CONGENIALITY IS ON CHANNEL 5!


----------



## Spiron

Meh, came to terms with that when City won last weekend. It's sad, but the real blow came last week.


----------



## Magsimus

Krul; Perch, Williamson, Coloccini (c), Santon; Ben Arfa, Cabaye, Tiote, Gutierrez; Ba, Cisse

Howard, Hibbert, Baines, Gibson, Heitinga, Jagielka, Jelavic, Neville, Osman, Pienaar, Fellaini.

Our team basically picks itself. Both strong sides, hopefully we just want it more.


----------



## united_07

> De Gea, Jones, Ferdinand, Evans, Evra, Valencia, Scholes, Carrick, Giggs, Young, Rooney
> Bench: Amos, Rafael, Nani, Park, Berbatov, Chicharirto, Owen


would have preferred rafael at rb


----------



## Kiz

giggs getting a send off game obviously.


----------



## T-C

Rush said:


> we win today and we're 3 points behind last year, if everton lose then only a place back but with 1, albeit pretty shit, trophy.
> 
> The only thing here is you don't like Liverpool so this is pointless.


I don't like Liverpool no, but the main reason I'm saying it is because daglish has been a disaster in most conceivable ways.

I don't like city either, but can say that Mancini has done a very good job.


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> giggs getting a send off game obviously.


nah he is the future of our central midfield :side:

berbatov's, and possibly owen and park's, last game


----------



## Example

united_07 said:


> would have preferred rafael at rb


Phil Jones is a much better right back, going forward and defending. Rafael shouldn't wear the United shirt. One of the worst defenders United have had.

Hahaha at that guy with the Champions 2012 tattoo, reminds me of the City fan with the Rooney tattoo.


----------



## Rush

King Kenny said:


> just for shits and giggles, an example accumulator of draws in united/sunderland, bolton/stoke, norwich/villa, chelsea/blackburn, everton/newcastle and city winning gets back $6,000 from a $5 bet


i have a couple of multis on, for an $80 return i need chelsea, wigan, united/united and draw/city to be the results. The other is for a City win, United win, liverpool win, wigan win, chelsea win, more than 1.5 goals in newcastle/everton and arsenal/west brom, more than 0.5 goals in the spurs/fulham and norwich/villa games for $200.


----------



## Spiron

I'm sick of the five across the middle crap. It'll work against bottom-half teams, but he tried it against City and look what happened. I dunno... I think it's inevitable that the league will be decided by goal difference this year.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Urgh, Rafael dropped again? Jones has been so poor this second half of the season and his crossing sucks. He doesn't have a great partnership with Valencia like Rafael does. Ah well, I'm guessing it's so we have that height advantage on set pieces/corners.

Good to see Young get an advanced position it seems. He did well in that role playing behind the striker against Benfica (I believe it was Benfica) so hopefully he can pull off a solid performance in that position again. Also good to see Evans back. How Park has made the bench yet Cleverley hasn't I'll never understand.

Giggs better put in a good shift today after his abysmal season.

*Edit:* God, it's not a 5 man midfield is it?


----------



## united_07

Example said:


> Phil Jones is a much better right back, going forward and defending. Rafael shouldn't wear the United shirt. One of the worst defenders United have had.
> 
> Hahaha at that guy with the Champions 2012 tattoo, reminds me of the City fan with the Rooney tattoo.


fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Rush

T-C said:


> I don't like Liverpool no, but the main reason I'm saying it is because daglish has been a disaster in most conceivable ways.
> 
> I don't like city either, but can say that Mancini has done a very good job.


Blackburn finished 15th last season, finishing 12 points back and getting relegated this season is worse than our season by far. You would have to be a blind hater to think otherwise.


----------



## Destiny

Must be quite tense for both sets of Manchester fans.

I can't see city losing.


----------



## Magsimus

Spiron said:


> I'm sick of the five across the middle crap. It'll work against bottom-half teams, but he tried it against City and look what happened. I dunno... I think it's inevitable that the league will be decided by goal difference this year.


It'll be fine today then.


----------



## ABKiss

*Szczesny, Jenkinson, Koscielny, Vermaelen, Santos, Rosicky, Song, Coquelin, Benayoun, Gervinho, Van Persie (c)*

Ramsey on the bench. :mark:

Strong midfield, would have prefered for Chamberlain to start instead of Benayoun.

*Bench : Fabianski, Djourou, Gibbs, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Walcott, Ramsey, Chamakh.*


----------



## Magsimus

:bramble in for Sunderland. She said no Titus. Maybe the goal difference can be overhauled. 

Arsenal team doesn't look the strongest...


----------



## Foreshadowed

Example said:


> Phil Jones is a much better right back, going forward and defending. Rafael shouldn't wear the United shirt. One of the worst defenders United have had.


You're kidding right? Rafael has been brilliant in the second part of this season after he returned from injury. He seems to have matured more in the role, has stayed back and defended a lot more and hasn't been that ruthless in his tackles. He's also got a solid partnership with Valencia and Nani down the wing and is an underrated crosser of the ball. Also useful in attack.

Jones, who had a great first half to the season has been poor in the second part but that's not really his fault. He's played 3 different positions and hasn't really settled in a permanent role. However, when he's played right back recently, he's been poor. He really needs to work on his crosses and he's made a lot of flaws. I really hope he gets a chance at centreback next season or even in midfield, where I think it really suited him.


----------



## D'Angelo

Happy with that line up. Coq in midfield makes us a lot better than Coq at RB, where we have a natural RB who can play. Bold from Arsene, he knew he couldn't trust Ramsey so dropped him. Walcott & AOC can make big impacts off the bench. AOC yet to properly impress away from home though.

As for WBA, Odemwingie made the bench, Brunt is out & Thomas is out too. Foster got injured in training, so Fulop starts. Good news for us, on paper.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Spurs starting with Bale at left back. Still think they will win, but for a player who played left back for a few years, Bale always struck me as a pretty shit in that role. Though that partly might have been because he had that mental streak of Spurs loosing every time he played for ages. 

Also :webb is ref for the United game


----------



## Foreshadowed

Agent Webb to do us the job then, Sunderland 0-10 Manchester United. 

Quit now City, the title is ours!!!!!


----------



## wkdsoul

Foreshadowed said:


> Agent Webb to do us the job then, Sunderland 0-10 Manchester United.
> 
> Quit now City, the title is ours!!!!!


Never!! Isee your agent O'Seaa and Webb and raise you an Agent Onuhoa and Agent WrightPhillips!

And super secret Double Agent Barton!


----------



## Kenny

final accumulators: chelsea, newcastle, city, norwich, draw in stoke/bolton, draw in sunderland/united, $727 return if won ($5 bet) 

2. see above for shits and giggles bet. wont win but lol if it does
3. chelsea, draw in everton/newcastle, city, draw in norwich/villa, bolton, tottenham/fulham to draw = $969 if won ($5 bet)

friends bet: everton/newcastle draw, aston villa win, bolton win, draw in tottenham/fulham - $669 if won ($5 bet)


----------



## Example

Joey Barton for winner.

I wasn't kidding about Rafael and find it scary that Fabio is being loaned out in the hope that he becomes as good as his brother. He must be terrible right now.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Chelsea: Turnbull, Hutchinson, Ivanovic, Terry, Bertrand, Meireles, Essien, Malouda, Ramires, Lukaku, Sturridge. Subs: Hilario, Cole, Romeu, Torres, Drogba, Ferreira, Piazon.


May as well, game means very little. Finally get to see Junior Drog get a Premier League start.


----------



## wkdsoul

5th-Horseman said:


> Chelsea: Turnbull, Hutchinson, Ivanovic, Terry, Bertrand, Meireles, Essien, Malouda, Ramires, Lukaku, Sturridge. Subs: Hilario, Cole, Romeu, Torres, Drogba, Ferreira, Piazon.
> 
> 
> May as well, game means very little. Finally get to see Junior Drog get a Premier League start.


We wanna see Nortei Nortey!


----------



## D'Angelo

I admire the fans who have no nerves today. I bet all Newcastle & Tottenham fans feel the same way as I do. Please don't fuck this up.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

wkdsoul said:


> Never!! Isee your agent O'Seaa and Webb and raise you an Agent Onuhoa and Agent WrightPhillips!
> *
> And super secret Double Agent Barton! *



How much do you honestly think it would take to bribe Barton into blasting in an own goal if City aren't winning at 90?


----------



## united_07

Example said:


> Joey Barton for winner.
> 
> I wasn't kidding about Rafael and find it scary that Fabio is being loaned out in the hope that he becomes as good as his brother. He must be terrible right now.


have you watched any games this season?


if there is anyway to worry about its Evra, who has been dreadful


----------



## wkdsoul

5th-Horseman said:


> How much do you honestly think it would take to bribe Barton into blasting in an own goal if City aren't winning at 90?


A six pack and a bag of Bing! :cool2


----------



## Magsimus

5th-Horseman said:


> How much do you honestly think it would take to bribe Barton into blasting in an own goal if City aren't winning at 90?


It's the sort of thing he'd do as well, just as a desperate plea for attention.


----------



## Kiz

agent noclues too


----------



## D'Angelo

Wonder what happened to Gibbs, he was fine last week, no injuries have been reported. Santos can be very erratic in his defending, so we could get caught on the break. Not sure what to expect from Jenk, hasn't played regularly in ages although he was good then, he surely won't be able to replicate that form months on. Hope he does well, because if he and Santos both have bad games we probably won't win.


----------



## Example

united_07 said:


> have you watched any games this season?
> 
> 
> if there is anyway to worry about its Evra, who has been dreadful


Yeah pretty much all of them, Rafael can't defend. Not going to change your mind because you are a fan but I have and unless he improves always will dislike him as a United player.

Agree with Evra he has been useless ever since the 2010 World Cup and has been a terrible captain. I can't wait for Vida to return next season.


----------



## Kiz

thank god someone else can see that rafael is a very ordinary player


----------



## Nige™

A debut for Kean in goal today for Rovers. Jake Kean that is and there's no relation. Adam Henley finally comes back in too. Pretty certain we'll get something today, don't know why.

*Hope:* United, Newcastle, Spurs & Bolton win, City, QPR (draw) & Arsenal don't.
*Think:* City, Spurs, Arsenal & United win, Bolton, QPR & Newcastle don't.

Rest don't matter.


----------



## D'Angelo

He's a good player. I like him. Far from a *great* player but he still has a lot of time.

Hmm, interesting from Redknapp. Modric on the left is yet to work all season. Maybe Fulham have a glimmer. Spurs missing some good players too.


----------



## CGS

15 minutes to cruch time boys. Newcastle, Spurs, Arsenal, City & Man U guys. How you feeling?


----------



## Rush

D'Angelo said:


> I admire the fans who have no nerves today. I bet all Newcastle & Tottenham fans feel the same way as I do. Please don't fuck this up.


i know, the merseyside saga for seventh is eating me up inside :downing


----------



## EGame

LMAO Cisse has either scored or been sent off every single game in the EPL.


----------



## Irish Jet

Chain Gang solider said:


> 15 minutes to cruch time boys. Newcastle, Spurs, Arsenal, City & Man U guys. How you feeling?


Resigned, have been since it was out of our hands.


----------



## Kenny

top 10 goals of the season just shownn: 3 of them were cisse's, and 1 ben arfa. newcastle almost half of the 10 wow


----------



## Example

EGame said:


> LMAO Cisse has either scored or been sent off every single game in the EPL.


Lets go for the first then.

Not seen the QPR team yet but I have heard they are playing 2 up top. Which seems strange to me rimo.


----------



## Magsimus

Chain Gang solider said:


> 15 minutes to cruch time boys. Newcastle, Spurs, Arsenal, City & Man U guys. How you feeling?


Proud.

We're wearing the new Passport/Star Trek away kit, let's see how lucky it is.


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> i know, the merseyside saga for seventh is eating me up inside :downing


Don't forget downing could potentially go 0 goals & 0 assists today. Tense tense stuff :downing


----------



## Irish Jet

Sky's promo for this gave me goosebumps, just a pity we have no fucking control over it.


----------



## D'Angelo

I don't know what I'm feeling : Hope & expectation while knowing how spectacularly we can fuck everything up. This is going to be a long couple of hours.

RvP sums it up well - "This is it — 90 minutes to seal our fate. We must deliver."


----------



## Kiz

im feeling pretty proud too. im not too nervous, i was much more nervous last week. stoked with what we've done lately, and im pretty confident we'll beat qpr. whatever happens in 90 minutes, happens. i've been through far worse as a fan if we dont win the title. much, much worse.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Are United wearing the Tea Towell kit today??? 

Still debateing whether to watch the United or City game. Shockingly I'm finding it hard to find a link for Blackburn vs Chelsea.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Meh, I'm expecting us to get a result but City won't mess this up. The title is theirs.


----------



## Rush

United are $7 to win the title, not bad odds to chuck a cheeky $5 on


cmon :kun win it for city.


----------



## Kiz

5th-Horseman said:


> Are United wearing the Tea Towell kit today???
> 
> Still debateing whether to watch the United or City game. Shockingly I'm finding it hard to find a link for Blackburn vs Chelsea.


http://www.firstrowsports.eu/watch/122580/1/watch-chelsea-vs-blackburn-rovers.html


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Cheers man.I did have a look on there earlier, but I think the site has crashed so just sticking to the City vs QPR game at the minute.

Very dissapointed to see United are not sporting the Tea Towell today.


----------



## CGS

2 Hours of Madness to come.


----------



## EGame

Yaya to score the winner <3


----------



## Ruckus

Arsenal and Tottenham score at the same time.


----------



## Magsimus

Fucking hell.


----------



## reDREDD

fuck this, not a single channel carrying the chelsea game


----------



## Big Man

Can see Newcastle finishing fifth unfortunately.


----------



## ABK

Watching from home. Man City vs QPR. Have a chance of watching Man U and Arsenal games, but focus will be on Man City since there's no channel showing the Chelsea match here sadly.


----------



## EGame

Oh lord Shane Long!


----------



## CGS

COME ON WBA!


----------



## Andre

Holty again, he deserves a place in the England Euro 2012 squad.


----------



## EGame

LMAO Arsenal


----------



## CGS

Albion :mark:


----------



## Example

Arsenal falling apart after a great start.


----------



## Big Man

Did Stoke just score? That's bad.


----------



## Magsimus

Deflection... how unlucky can you get.


----------



## ABK

redeadening said:


> fuck this, not a single channel carrying the chelsea game


Same here


----------



## Rush

always said Woy is a triffic manager :arry


----------



## CGS

redeadening said:


> fuck this, not a single channel carrying the chelsea game






Abk92 said:


> Same here


http://www.vipbox.tv/watch/51075/1/chelsea-vs-blackburn---european-place-live-stream-online.html


----------



## ABK

WTF just happened in the Arsenal game?


----------



## Example

1-0 Rooney!! some pressure on City, hope QPR can hold out.


----------



## Irish Jet

BLOW IT UP NOW REF FOR FUCK SAKE


----------



## EGame

Rooney scores


----------



## Big Man

Yes! Rooney!


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Today is all about Stewart Downing, can he achieve the impossible; 38 Games 0 Goals and 0 Assists 

In all seriousness hoping for a City win just because it will motivate Fergie to go out and rebuild the team, dream scenario would be Arsenal to finish 5th as well to force Wenger to actually spend some money


----------



## Rush

City are going to bottle this. QPR are parking the bus.


----------



## Nige™

5th-Horseman said:


> Are United wearing the Tea Towell kit today???
> 
> Still debateing whether to watch the United or City game. Shockingly I'm finding it hard to find a link for Blackburn vs Chelsea.


http://www.firstrowsports.eu/watch/122580/2/watch-chelsea-vs-blackburn-rovers.html

Who said Jones can't cross?

Arsenal:lmao & Captain Pienaar.


----------



## Example

Irish Jet said:


> BLOW IT UP NOW REF FOR FUCK SAKE


Wouldn't that be grand (Y).

Question is would Rafael have delivered a ball like that?


----------



## EGame

QPR brilliantly keeping City out. :lmao


----------



## Example

EGame said:


> QPR brilliantly keeping City out. :lmao


They have been great so far, crowding out Silva.


----------



## Rush

EGame said:


> QPR brilliantly keeping City out. :lmao


is it brilliant when you're playing a 6-4-0?

everything going peachy for my bets :side:


----------



## Magsimus

Ball rolls down Jelavic's arm and then he has about 5 mins to put the ball in the net. Bah.


----------



## ABKiss

SANTOS !!! 2-2


----------



## Example

It is all going on in that WBA/Arsenal game. How many goals will there be there?


----------



## Ruckus

This could be really tough for City. They gotta break down dat bus.


----------



## EGame

Rush said:


> is it brilliant when you're playing a 6-4-0?
> 
> everything going peachy for my bets :side:


It will be if they keep it up for 90 minutes. rimo

This reminds of Barca/Chelsea :


----------



## Kenny

looks like my bets are fucked. and ugh at watching city playing against the QPR BUS


----------



## Irish Jet

Don't do this to me, I preferred it when I'd given up.


----------



## Nige™

Example said:


> Wouldn't that be grand (Y).
> 
> Question is would Rafael have delivered a ball like that?


Rafael had a couple of good assists back to back recently, one real belter. I just can't remember who it was against now, Everton I think.


----------



## Irish Jet

How Rooney? HOW?


----------



## EGame

lmao the fuck was that by rooney?


----------



## Example

Would be some effort for QPR to maintain this for 90 minutes, need to get to half time first.


----------



## God™

We're 2-0 up in case any Chelsea fans were wondering. Terry with a header and Meireles from the edge of the box.


----------



## EGame

Yaya pulled his hamstring, he's gona have to come off....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Example

Think Yaya is going to have to concede to injury here.


----------



## CGS

QPR Channelling Aston Villa with this defensive display


----------



## Rush

Yaya hobbling around still trying to get involved. such a trooper.


----------



## EGame

PABBBLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ZABELETTTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

YAYA with the assist!


----------



## CGS

ZABA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rush

ZABALETA, 1-0. GET IN CITY.


----------



## ABK

Yaya with the assist playing through injury! Incredible!


----------



## Example

Awful actually after seeing the replay, now looks like QPR are going down.


----------



## Ruckus

Great keeping by Kenny. :lmao


----------



## Baldwin.

C'mon City!


----------



## EGame

Yaya still deciding to play, what a fucking guy.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Yaya being an absolute machine, great time for Zabaletta to get his first goal of the season

Come on Bolton!!


----------



## Big Man

Haha yes Bolton. Come on QPR


----------



## CGS

Carroll :lmao What an idiot


----------



## Irish Jet

Paddy Kenny you fucking dick.


----------



## Rush

Liverpool look like costing me $200. just a nice fuck you to end this shitty season :downing


----------



## Magsimus

Outplayed in all areas. Cisse and Ba are ridiculously bad as a partnership, it's quite comical for 2 great individuals.


----------



## Example

Magsimus said:


> Outplayed in all areas. Cisse and Ba are ridiculously bad as a partnership, it's quite comical for 2 great individuals.


How many has Ba scored since Cisse joined? can't be too many.


----------



## reDREDD

Sell Ba. Hed go for a good price


----------



## T-C

Hope Bolton stay up and Kenny and the rest of his mates rot. 

I would also like to say that Carrick has been fantastic. Again.


----------



## Magsimus

Example said:


> How many has Ba scored since Cisse joined? can't be too many.


1. And Cisse didn't start that game.

rimo


----------



## Foreshadowed

It was me that said Jones was a shit crosser of the ball. However, the ball he delivered into the box for Rooney was sublime. He's probably tried to improve in that area as his crosses were awful in the City/Swansea games. Only game I thought he delivered some decent balls into the box was against Norwich. Still, a good assist there for the Rooney goal. As for the question; would Rafael have assisted that? Like Nige said, he's got a few assists this season and my favourite was his assist for the Hernandez goal against Wolves. Such a good cross.

As for United/Sunderland game thus far; good start, dominated possession and created a lot of chances. The only downside is City scoring (which was to be expected) and the fact we're not 3 or 4 goals up. Sunderland have only created one good chance and that's it. United have been dominant and Giggs has been fantastic after such a shit season. Carrick and Evans have been awesome also.

What the hell was that Kenny? Such a horrible way to concede a goal.


----------



## Kiz




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Nikicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! :mark:


----------



## Kenny

united not bringing up the fact that rooneys goal came from horrible defending? :downing


----------



## Rush

Cisse in. 1-1 :kenny pathetic bottling cunts.


----------



## EGame

OH MY FUCKING GOD!!


----------



## Big Man

FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Renegade™

T-C said:


> Hope Bolton stay up and Kenny and the rest of his mates rot.
> 
> *I would also like to say that Carrick has been fantastic. Again*.


Yep, as he has all season. Won't change the minds of the blind numpties around here tho 8*D

Fucking Zabaleta of all people scoring, really? fpalm


----------



## CGS

The former Liverpool man may have given Man U the title


----------



## CyberWaste

jesus, its mad to see how far Villa have fallen in the past year or 2. They will only stay up by what, a point? That team and staff, including manager, needs a complete refresh for next season.


----------



## Pera

CISSE!!!!!


----------



## CyberWaste

Renegade™ said:


> Fucking Zabaleta of all people scoring, really? fpalm


paddy kenny wanted his free Etihad flights for life and penthouse in dubai sure.


----------



## Big Man

Rush said:


> Cisse in. 1-1 :kenny pathetic bottling cunts.


40 minutes left. City will score again


----------



## Example

Wow this is a unpredictable league, intense again now.


----------



## Rush

Big_Man said:


> 40 minutes left. City will score again


nah, united have it in the bag.


----------



## EGame

Red card for Barton! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Andre

I really hope QPR go down now so that they can use Barton as a scape goat, what an idiot.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Joey Barton you absolute creature.


----------



## CyberWaste

barton will get a healthy ban for that anyways


----------



## T-C

Agent Barton doing his bit. Qpr doing their best to give it city.


----------



## Destiny

Joey Barton. 

Pathetic man.


----------



## Irish Jet

Fucking clown.


----------



## Big Man

Rush said:


> nah, united have it in the bag.


orly? Fucking Barton.


----------



## EGame

The fucking idiot kicked Aguero, what a piece of shit.


----------



## Rush

AGENT BARTON, you ripper :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

:lol Barton you stupid wanker.


----------



## Green Light

And not a single working stream was found this day


----------



## CGS

Gotta love Barton! How much did Fergie pay ya son?


----------



## EGame

Nail biting shit going on here! holy fuck


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Barton's a piece of shit who shouldn't be allowed anywhere near a football pitch, having a good game then do something like that and him kicking out at Aguero then trying to headbutt Kompany just shows what a prick he is

Really hope QPR go down, play shit football and have thrown around their money and bought crap


----------



## WahhWahh

This Barton bloke has cost his team the game.


----------



## Andre

Green Light said:


> And not a single working stream was found this day


The streamers are already on the beaches, end of season syndrome.


----------



## EGame

City need to bring on Dzeko and Mario right now, QPR don't even have any strikers lmao.


----------



## Magsimus

At least Spurs and Arsenal are going to win, makes it a lot easier.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

What the fuck is Joey Barton. Grow as many stupid mustaches and quote as many philosophers as you want, you're still a thug.

Gotta say, whether United win or lose the title this year, I'm proud of the team. To be in with a shot half an hour from the end of the season, after City's investment, losing Vidic and Fletcher for most of the season and countless others for other spells, and after getting hammered 6-1 at home, to possibly only lose top spot on GD is a huge achievement.


----------



## CyberWaste

for those that didnt see it


----------



## WahhWahh

LMFAOOO


----------



## CGS

OH MY GOD


----------



## ABK

LMAO City!


----------



## EGame

OMFFFFFFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Green Light

Oh lawd, dat QPR


----------



## Little Mac

HZBDHABSLDKAHBDALSKHBDLFKSDF


----------



## CyberWaste

holy fuck QPR fergie must be chawing through those pieces of gum right now

City going to do the biggest bottle in history?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Fucking howled with laughter at that City fan holding back the tears.


----------



## Rush

Big_Man said:


> orly? Fucking Barton.


yes. fucking bottled it so fucking hard.

2-1 QPR. this is a joke.


----------



## CGS

Shitttt it's over the dream is over




Downing has been subsituted and in affect gone a whole season with no goals Or assists


----------



## EGame

*HOLY FUCKING SHITTTTTTTTT*

HOLY FUCKING SHIT










































HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## Pera

Barton is awesome entertainment. 

And QPR go 2-1 up  Great character from this team.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

John Heitinga you sexy bastard.

Everton 3-0 Newcastle.


----------



## Kenny

bottled so hard, disgrace


----------



## Samoon

Chain Gang solider said:


> Shitttt it's over the dream is over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downing has been subsituted and in affect gone a whole season with no goals Or assists


He has 1 assist :terry

Lmao at City.


----------



## CyberWaste

Chain Gang solider said:


> Shitttt it's over the dream is over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downing has been subsituted and in affect gone a whole season with no goals Or assists


has to be a record for an attacking player, considering he played what, the full 38 games this season?

jasus feel sorry for the chap.


----------



## EGame

This game is basically Chelsea vs Barca.

A carbon copy for the game so far.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Samoon said:


> He has 1 assist :terry


In the cup wasn't it? 

He has zero goals and assists in the league I believe.


----------



## Magsimus

We don't always lose, but when we do, we do it in style. :cool2

wow at City.


----------



## IncapableNinja

:lol

Don't want either Manchester to win but this is awesome stuff. Haven't listened to the radio in years but damn is this an exciting medium.


----------



## CGS

Samoon said:


> He has 1 assist :terry
> 
> Lmao at City.


Must have been in the FA Cup :downing. In the league he has 0 for both


----------



## Samoon

A Divorce Lawyer said:


> In the cup wasn't it?
> 
> He has zero goals and assists in the league I believe.


In the league he has 1 assist. Well according to goal.com


----------



## Little Mac

I guess the best way to park the bus is have your captain stupidly sent off.


----------



## CyberWaste

Football. That is all. 

Dont care what anyone says, no other sport comes close to football on days like these, with all these twists and turns.

Title Odds atm BTW:

Man City 2.36 (About 11/8)
Man Utd 1.76 (About 3/4)


----------



## Irish Jet

I'm going to have a heart attack.


----------



## Magsimus

Hibbert feeling sorry for us?


----------



## CGS

CyberWaste said:


> has to be a record for an attacking player, considering he played what, the full 38 games this season?
> 
> jasus feel sorry for the chap.


Yeah Im pretty sure he's played at least 35 league games. Only players whose probably played more is Reina & possibly Enrique 




Samoon said:


> In the league, well according to goal.com


Nah Im pretty sure he has two goals and one assist in the FA Cup but none for both in the league.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Tony Hibbert no goals for Everton. Has just scored his 2nd or 3rd own goal for Everton.

At least give him a run out upfront, he can't do any worse..


----------



## Rush

Mario Balotelli, could become the hero in this game. This is like shutting your eyes, picking up the dice and throwing it blindly.


----------



## Ruckus

Barcelona vs Chelsea replay. Having 10 men and parking the bus is a weapon. ique2


----------



## EGame

LOOOL Tevez off for Mario....

The fuck is Mancini doing. :lmao


----------



## CGS

:rooney


----------



## CyberWaste

tevez off for mario... what

stream for the city QPR game http://www.charjiw.com/

only working one I could find


----------



## Samoon

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah Im pretty sure he's played at least 35 league games. Only players whose probably played more is Reina & possibly Enrique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah Im pretty sure he has two goals and one assist in the FA Cup but none for both in the league.


But goal say he has 1 assist in 35 league games.


----------



## Little Mac

Balotelli winning it for City would be so bizarre. The only reason they even in this position is because Mancini stopped picking him.


----------



## CyberWaste




----------



## Irish Jet

I'm calling the priest.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

10 minutes.......


----------



## WahhWahh

Have a feeling Balotelli will equalize.


----------



## EGame

City playing with a back 4, I don't even get this.....


----------



## Samoon

I have a feeling that swansea will beat liverpool


----------



## Little Mac

Ace Ventura said:


> 10 minutes.......


I'd say it's close to 20 minutes.


----------



## CGS

Samoon said:


> But goal say he has 1 assist in 35 league games.


Nah Goal's wrong. It was against Brighton in the FA Cup. He assisted Big Andeh


----------



## Magsimus

fabrice muamba
‏ @fmuamba
I think watching or hearing about football today is not good for my heart.

:wilkins Poor guy watching his side go down and there's nothing he can do.


----------



## EGame

Lmao City, this thing is pretty much over.


----------



## Green Light

Would love to hear what Mancini says to the players in the dressing room after the game


----------



## Rush

city have bottled this so bad. might as well have subbed off their backline and left tevez on.


----------



## CyberWaste

mark hughes must be loving this, especially after the way he was sacked by the city board those few years ago. doing them well over. Id say mancini could very well be sacked in the summer also, as I cant see city getting 2 goals in 5 mins.


----------



## Little Mac

Lol! Mancini is choking on his own rage.


----------



## CGS

Manchester City :no:


----------



## EGame

Oh my god I cannot believe this...


----------



## Samoon

Chain Gang solider said:


> Nah Goal's wrong. It was against Brighton in the FA Cup. He assisted Big Andeh


Are you sure?


----------



## CGS

They actually bottled it. They had the easiest game in the world.....and they fucking bottled it


----------



## Ruckus

Dzeko scores, come on Citeh.


----------



## CyberWaste

2-2 now....


----------



## EGame

OH GOD
DZEKO


----------



## Magsimus

Can't actually believe this City game. The most ridiculous amount of entertainment ever.

As I type that 2-2. Fuck me.


----------



## CGS

#HOPE


----------



## Green Light

HERE WE GO


----------



## Samoon

Chain Gang solider said:


> They actually bottled it. They had the easiest game in the world.....and they fucking bottled it


So fucking stupid. Torres scored a hatrick against this crap side and manchester city cant beat them, lol.


----------



## Big Man

Please no. Don't do this.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

CITYYY BITCHES!


----------



## Magsimus

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH LORDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## CGS

THEY FUCKING DONE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY FUCK


----------



## EGame

AAAAGGUEERRROOOOOOOOOO 
SASFNVDEf;,'lsdMAF;LSD<NFGsdngmsbgd;gr;bbge;klsfngkrsbdg ;s .dg s;ws dg


----------



## Little Mac

M XVNVM ; ZCJLHBCHBDF;KJ DV;KZDB;KZJDSBF;KJDSFSKD; VUFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK YES YES YES YES!


----------



## Champ

CLUTCH


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

QPR have nobody but themselves to blame for booting the ball out of play straight from kick off. 

Keep the ball you utter derps.


----------



## Andre

ULTIMATE TROLLING FROM CITEH!!! :troll


----------



## Green Light

Unfuckingbelievable.


----------



## Ruckus

Absolutely incredible! The miracle!


----------



## alfonsaaberg

THIS IS THE MOST EXCITING DAY EVEEEEER!


----------



## Big Man

Fuck off. Just fuck off.


----------



## Samoon

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Cliffy

disgraceful from qpr and the officials.


----------



## Baldwin.

THEY FUCKING DID IT!


----------



## EGame

HOLLLLY FUCKKKKKK 

AGUEROOO YOU FUCKING HERO, LIFET YOUR TROPHY!!


----------



## Magsimus

Man United have been horribly trolled in the worst way possible.

Wow.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Cunts. Don't care if it's bitter.

Cunts.


----------



## T-C

I never let my hopes get up too far, still hurts like fuck.


----------



## Cliffy

Fuckiing arseholes.


----------



## Rush

I fucking love you KUN. so so so so much


----------



## ABK

OMG, I can't even type! Guys! Football is the best in world! Fuck Everything!


----------



## CyberWaste

cisse celebrating with nasri


----------



## Kiz

i cant feel. i cant believe this.

how. how did we win. im in a state of shock


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Fantastic. Very happy for City. You can't write a fucking ending like that. They deserve it!


----------



## Little Mac

I can't decide if I want to watch City lift the trophy or watch United not lift it.


----------



## CGS

Man U fans must have just died inside. Fuck You get hope just to be let down


----------



## DocBlue

BEST ENDING TO A SEASON EVER!!! CONGRATS CITY!


----------



## Destiny

Whaaaaat the fuck.

Aguero, you hero.


----------



## Green Light

Is that a greater last minute comeback than United-Bayern in 99? Fucking incredible game, congrats to City and I'm glad they won it. This is why I love the EPL.


----------



## Samoon

This is why Epl is the best league in the world.


----------



## D'Angelo

Best season of Premier League history and it's not even close. That Aguero goal was so storied, he'd been the one missing the vital opportunities to seal the wins lately (even though others scored) then he goes and does that. Incredible.


----------



## CyberWaste

fucking shitty Australian TV coverage


----------



## Samoon

Great arsenal are confirmed in cl next season.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Absolutely incredible, shows exactly why Premiership is the best league in the world


----------



## Renegade™

So close to pulling it off, so deflated right now. We did our job, QPR battled their hearts out and had that cunt of a person AGENT BARTON not been red carded they probably could've held out.

Gutted.


----------



## Little Mac

I dare you to tell me that football isn't the best in the world at what it does.


----------



## Cliffy

Its not fair.

they couln't hold out for another minute...

fuck me.


----------



## Samoon

Samoon said:


> I have a feeling that swansea will beat liverpool


I am pretty good.


----------



## Irish Jet

I feel raped


----------



## danny_boy

YEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

May never see an end of a season like that ever again, fantastic

CITEH!!!!!!!


----------



## wkdsoul

YES!YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! 

I FUCKING HATE/LOVE/HATE/LOVE THIS CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Threw it away a few weeks back. Credit to City, they dug their heels and ground out the win. Similar scenario like Arsenal-Liverpool in 1989. To all the Liverpool City fans today, still have 19.


----------



## GetReady2Fly

That. Was. Fucking. Amazing.


----------



## reDREDD

All eyes on the Champions League now

Lets get the job done at Munich


----------



## CyberWaste

congrats to the city players and mancini anyway, deserved it overall, and glad united didn't get it again.

now, roll on the CL final, and the Euros.


----------



## EGame

Anyone else fucking lol when Cisse was celebrating with Nasri. What a fucking nut lmao. 

Congrats City and congrats Arsenal. 

I'm so happy for City, wonderful for players like Kompany, Toure, Silva, Aguero etc...


----------



## Samoon

CONGRATS CITY ON TROLLING ALL OF US AND WINNING THE TITLE AT THE END.


----------



## Cliffy

Totally undeserved title for city :troll


congrats tho.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Meh, I knew it would happen. I had some hope when we did our job of getting the vital 3 points but as soon as the whistle went at our game, I ran downstairs, knowing City would score another after getting the all-important equaliser. As soon as I got to the bottom of the stairs, City score.

I'm not deflated as I expected City to win. They made it hard on themselves by going 2-1 down but with Barton going off and City having all that quality in their team, I knew they'd secure the Premier League trophy.

Well, at least we got the win in our last game of a fucking shit season for United. I want to forget this season now and look onto next season. Time to look for a new left back, a creative attacking midfielder and a defensive midfielder.


----------



## united_07

Even when city were 2-1 down i said they would comeback to win, so its not surprising, cruel way to lose the title. But well done to city :side:


----------



## reDREDD

EGame said:


> Anyone else fucking lol when Cisse was celebrating with Nasri. What a fucking nut lmao.
> 
> Congrats City and congrats Arsenal.
> 
> I'm so happy for City, wonderful for players like Kompany, Toure, Silva, Aguero etc...


hey, QPR should be happy

another year in the premier league!

what a day, i swear, what a day


----------



## Magsimus

Also Chelsea win next week please.


----------



## Victarion

<_< I left the fucking Pub early with City 2-1 down and come home to see them win the title? :lmao

Delighted.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Foreshadowed said:


> Meh, I knew it would happen. I had some hope when we did our job of getting the vital 3 points but as soon as the whistle went at our game, I ran downstairs, knowing City would score another after getting the all-important equaliser. As soon as I got to the bottom of the stairs, City score.
> 
> I'm not deflated as I expected City to win. They made it hard on themselves by going 2-1 down but with Barton going off and City having all that quality in their team, I knew they'd secure the Premier League trophy.
> 
> Well, at least we got the win in our last game of a fucking shit season for United. I want to forget this season now and look onto next season. Time to look for a new left back, a creative attacking midfielder and a defensive midfielder.


The midfield needs beefed up, big style.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Yeah, congratulations to City, Kiz and wkdsoul. Fully deserved.

Oh yeah, Barton's a fucktard.


----------



## seabs

*Fuck. You'll never see anything like that again. Always knew City would get at least 1 goal but I was confident we had it won when it got to stoppage time and they were still losing. We cost ourselves the title but Joey Barton certainly didn't help. City deserved the title at the end of the day more than us. Glad QPR stayed up too after that but Cisse looked like a fucking idiot at the end with Nasri.*


----------



## Nas

I was minutes away from being crucified by my Manchester United friends. 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Well, I got my prediction right.



oh and btw, that's probably the greatest game of football I've ever seen.


----------



## Cliffy

we'll get a little (peanuts) investment in the summer but i don't expect us to challenge next year.

this'll fucked us up psychologically.


transition time like 04-06.


----------



## Vader

Cliffy Byro said:


> Totally undeserved title for city :troll
> 
> 
> congrats tho.


That's bollocks. Throughout the course of the season, City were far better than us. Scored more goals and played better football. We should have won it before this game because they fucked up - we let them back into it and they won like they did today. It'll be a special moment for a City fan right now but for whatever reason I'm not as disappointed as I was when we lost the league to Arsenal or Chelsea.

But yeah, that's a stupid statement.


----------



## WahhWahh

The only game I've watched all season and wow. Simply amazing.

There is probably nothing better in the world than sport. And today has proven this.


----------



## CyberWaste

Can you say, Ironic?


----------



## Victarion

Oh and Joey Barton is an irredeemable scumbag. Don't see why anyone would want him at their club. Fucking cunt. Hope he gets a massive ban for this.


----------



## Big Man

Why are people saying they expected City to win at the end? Come on.


----------



## Nas

lol, kiz was expeting a mauling by City.

My God, if City lost...


----------



## Cliffy

Vader13 said:


> That's bollocks. Throughout the course of the season, City were far better than us. Scored more goals and played better football. We should have won it before this game because they fucked up - we let them back into it and they won like they did today. It'll be a special moment for a City fan right now but for whatever reason I'm not as disappointed as I was when we lost the league to Arsenal or Chelsea.
> 
> But yeah, that's a stupid statement.


sarcasm.rimo

we've been shit this season.


----------



## CGS

city won in FERGIE Time :troll 

What a ending to what was easily one of the best seasons in premier league history


----------



## T-C

Good performance today anyway, Carrick was his usual self, he needs a special mention in our season overall.

Jones was back to his form of the first half of the season as well. 

We will be back next season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

When Dzeko levelled it, I knew it was over. QPR were crushed and it gave City the boost.


----------



## Pera

We have all just witnessed one of the more amazing finishes ever. Congratz City!


----------



## seabs

*The fact that we finished with 89 points this season and lost the title in the very last second on goal difference is incredible considering how average we've been this season. Hurts we were so close not just once but twice. First when we were 8 points clear and then City being so close to throwing it away. 

No doubt City fans will get way ahead of themselves. We lost it more than they won it over the course of the season. If we had played to the quality that we can do then the title would have been ours weeks ago. City deserve it over the course of the season thanks to Hart, Kompany and Yaya. City still got a big job to do in the transfer window.*


----------



## Vader

hard to detect sarcasm from a dortmund/united/milan/madrid/barca/juventus/napoli/grampus/tokyo/cska/monaco/barnet/porto/santos fan


----------



## Chismo

There's no WE and US. They won/lost, and you watched.


----------



## Klee

I'm devastated but well done city! 

Can't wait for next year now, I'm actually surprised we came do close!

Joey Barton is a Ficking Dick Head!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Congrats to City. On footballing reasons, you deserved to win. Fuck me that was close, though. With all the talk about the worst United side ever, the throwing away games, the ridiculous injuries, etc, to be literally minutes away from winning the 20th was a fantastic achievement. Looking forward to next season.

As far as neutral fans celebrating us finishing 2nd on GD as if they'd won the league themselves, keep it going- it's always nice to know you care :fergie

Time to continue getting hammered.


----------



## BANKSY

That was fucking great , man this is what football is all about.


----------



## Little Mac

JoeRulz said:


> There's no WE and US. They won/lost, and you watched.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN1WN0YMWZU


----------



## Cliffy

the stuart pearce era seems like such a long time ago now.


----------



## DocBlue

So happy for City and their fans. If Chelsea can win the CL Final I might give up on watching football. No season would ever beat this one if that happened. Either way and even though Chelsea finished 6th, this is still the best PL season ever


----------



## Ruckus

Criticised relentlessly, wins league title. :barry

Told he won't feature for the rest of the season, features in the title game. :balo2

:rooney


----------



## EGame

When was United's last trophyless season?

Edit: I guess the community shield counts as a trophy. :/


----------



## Rising

Although bit disapointed being Man utd fan wow what end to EPL it was the ending was unbelievable


----------



## Cliffy

Nasri left to win trophies :wenger

He's gunna troll so hard on twitter.


----------



## Irish Jet

Silent Alarm said:


> When Dzeko levelled it, I knew it was over. QPR were crushed and it gave City the boost.


I know. I had never been more sure of anything at that point.

Still lost it when they scored. So fucking devastated.


----------



## BANKSY

Hoping Chelsea win the champions league now . 

triffic

Appently there were reports of city fans leaving before the last 5 minutes 

:lmao


----------



## Fargerov

All three things I wanted happened:

1. Manchester City win the league! What a fucking awesome game too.
2. Arsenal came 3rd.
3. Bolton got relegated.

Now come on Bayern Munich!!!


----------



## ABK

Only Chelsea winning the Champions League will beat this entertainment!


----------



## CyberWaste

jasus lads, you would think you were watching Dublin win the all ireland in croker going by that pitch invasion.


----------



## Choke2Death

Wow, I wish I had watched City's game. It's simply amazing that they turned it around in the last minute with 2 goals. Reminds me of when Liverpool advanced to the next round in CL back in 2005 (I think) by scoring three goals in the last few minutes against Olympiacus.

I'm completely neutral so I'm going to congratulate Man City on winning the EPL.


----------



## Andre

I don't really care for the new Man Citeh regime, many of the arseholes that play for them or the recent bandwaggoning fans of the last five years.

However, I'm really pleased for those hardcore fans who were there to see Jamie Pollock's own goal condemn them to the old division 2 and watch Paul Dickov score that late goal at Wembley. For those loyal Citeh fans who endured some right shit yet still packed out Maine Road in the lower reaches of English football, enjoy your victory and have a drink on me, you deserve it!


----------



## Rush

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Congrats to City. On footballing reasons, you deserved to win. Fuck me that was close, though. With all the talk about the worst United side ever, the throwing away games, the ridiculous injuries, etc, to be literally minutes away from winning the 20th was a fantastic achievement. Looking forward to next season.
> 
> *As far as neutral fans celebrating us finishing 2nd* on GD as if they'd won the league themselves, keep it going- it's always nice to know you care :fergie
> 
> Time to continue getting hammered.


anyone but united 8*D


----------



## Seb

What a great day to have worked through. FML.

No surprise it was KUN coming up with the winner.


----------



## Magsimus

Owen Hargreaves :lol The cheek of him collecting a medal.


----------



## reDREDD

joey barton just sucks

he sucks ok


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Magsimus said:


> Owen Hargreaves :lol The cheek of him collecting a medal.


:lmao don't you have to at least make ten league appearances before picking up the medal you contributed nothing towards winning? What did he play, one game? Hopefully they release him and he has to make another video convincing a club that likes to one up United to give him a deal (poss. Liverpool?). 

Shame about his injuries though, if he'd been able to stay fit enough to become a regular for us, he could have had a great career.


----------



## Humph

Prick


----------



## Green Light

Disappointing way to end the season for us and miss out on fourth after coming so close but the fact that Arsenal and Spurs both won makes it easier. Still a great season overall and now I can watch the Champs League final hoping for a Chelsea win

Also



> After the whistle is blown, Cahill and Cabaye are involved in an altercation. Cahill is sent off, Cabaye booked


:hmm:


----------



## Irish Jet

Aguero owes me a fucking Sky remote.


----------



## Magsimus

Right I'm off to get my "Europa League winners 2013" tattoo. loljk


----------



## CGS

AndreBaker said:


> I don't really care for the new Man Citeh regime, many of the arseholes that play for them or the recent bandwaggoning fans of the last five years.
> 
> However, I'm really pleased for those hardcore fans who were there to see Jamie Pollock's own goal condemn them to the old division 2 and watch Paul Dickov score that late goal at Wembley. For those loyal Citeh fans who endured some right shit yet still packed out Maine Road in the lower reaches of English football, enjoy your victory and have a drink on me, you deserve it!


It's crazy when you thing that the Jamie Pollock own goal that sent them down to the their tier of English football was in a match against QPR. Fast forward all these years and a City beat QPR to take the title.




Magsimus said:


> Right I'm off to get my "Europa League winners 2013" tattoo. loljk


Why when we are clearly taking it :downing

Edit

Damn you white text!


----------



## danny_boy

For those who missed it


----------



## Razor King

That was a thrilling final day!

Glad City won!  Unbelievable really.


----------



## D'Angelo

Got weak for Gibbs & Koscielny today. Gibbs made the biggest block of the season for us. Kos had a poor game but scored the winner, his celebration was immense too. Proper passion. Sad to see Yossi go really, he has been way more important than I originally thought.


----------



## EGame

Decided to go check and what's up at red cafe....


----------



## seabs

Letlive said:


> Prick


*and yet he managed to come out of that interview looking the lesser prick. 

Were Newcastle fans booing at HT? Sounded like it on Sky Sports.

Really sucks for Muamba too having to sit and home and watch not just Bolton but that QPR match too.*


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Arsenal to the Champions League. Awesome. GREAT tackle by Gibbs at the end of the game.

Congratulations to the City fans.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Brilliant final day to cap off a brilliant season.


----------



## Magsimus

Seabs said:


> *and yet he managed to come out of that interview looking the lesser prick.
> 
> Were Newcastle fans booing at HT? Sounded like it on Sky Sports.
> 
> Really sucks for Muamba too having to sit and home and watch not just Bolton but that QPR match too.*


We weren't on Sky Sports? But no I don't believe so. Everton fans booing Cabaye going over to apologise to the ballboy he pushed over probably (fpalm :no

Nasri >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Piers Morgan


----------



## Kiz

uuunnffffff


----------



## CGS

EGame said:


> Decided to go check and what's up at red cafe....


This thread is hilarious 

http://www.redcafe.net/f7/fair-play-city-353408/index3.html

Full of "City won the title" and having a go and fans who say they should be gracious in defeat :jay2


----------



## seabs

Magsimus said:


> We weren't on Sky Sports? But no I don't believe so. Everton fans booing Cabaye going over to apologise to the ballboy he pushed over probably (fpalm :no
> 
> Nasri >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Piers Morgan


*I meant Sky Sports News at HT. They were showing the Newcastle fans and I thought I could hear boos but I wasn't sure if it was from them.*


----------



## Cliffy

proper captain ^^^.


----------



## haribo

Big_Man said:


> Why are people saying they expected City to win at the end? Come on.


You forget the Sunderland game?



Mr. Snrub said:


> i've been through far worse as a fan if we dont win the title. much, much worse.


Yeah, Robinho leaving in 2010 must have been hard to take :suarez1


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Fucking unbelieavable (Jeff)

Ended up watching this down the pub as a City fan for the day, near 50/50 United/City split. One of the barmen who is a United fan actually had to go on break to cry after the end. Absolutely beautiful. 

As a Chelsea fan, this season was shocking (though that will all change if we beat Bayern). However this has undoubtedly been the best Premier League season ever, just astonishing. I don't know how you could ever get a better one than that unless you somehow get 3 teams on the same points at the end in the top 3.

Good on you City, most entertaining team in the league this season, thouroughly deserved it.


:barry :balo :silva :kun and :balo2 again.

Fair shout.


----------



## Nas

JoeRulz said:


> There's no WE and US. They won/lost, and you watched.


No.


----------



## DocBlue

Sounds like RVP wants out


----------



## EGame

Chain Gang solider said:


> This thread is hilarious
> 
> http://www.redcafe.net/f7/fair-play-city-353408/index3.html
> 
> Full of "City won the title" and having a go and fans who say they should be gracious in defeat :jay2


Their excuses extend from City bought the title all the way to Joey Barton should be executed rimo.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate




----------



## Cliffy

well vidic being back next season is gunna be massive.


----------



## Kiz

still made the wrong decision


----------



## Cliffy

For The Win said:


>


:lmao

please chelsea please do it in munich.


----------



## Magsimus

"Fantastic season for Spurs. We've been a joy to watch."

:arry


----------



## ABKiss

Woops, already posted...


----------



## Irish Jet

Most United fans have been pretty sensible about it, to be fair after that drama I completely fucking lost it. Literally had tears in my eyes. 

Really just wish City won 5-0, unbearable how it went down. Like someone's toying with you.


----------



## Cliffy

paul merson is a fucking arsehole btw.


----------



## T-C

Great sig Irish jet. Very apt.


----------



## Nas

Cliffy Byro said:


> paul merson is a fucking arsehole btw.


What's he said now?


----------



## 5th-Horseman

For those who didn't go on redcafe. Here are some "highlights"

"fuck spirit and shit, QPR gifted them two goals! simply stopped playing after finding out the Bolton result!"

"Usually i congratulate the league winners. Not this time, though, fuck it. idc. Fuck off you bertie cunts. Fuck yourselves"

"Nothing sus about Joey Barton's actions, not at all"

"Banked rolled more like. They can fuck off...would rather see Liverpool win it"

"Earned it give me a fucking break. Bought the title and even then they were fucking shit.QPR should be ashamed of themselves, beyond pathetic."

"They were shit... Err... Fucking today you tit. And we were better than them at old trafford till Evans got sent off, so you're talking bollocks. "


Honestly I could quote for about another 3 pages from that (all of those were from the first page and a half). Don't get me wrong any club related forum is just as bad, but the fact United got :troll by there own forte ( injury time goals) is pure wonder.


----------



## reDREDD

Come on Blues, get the job done at munich


----------



## Cliffy

Nas said:


> What's he said now?


Nothing.


He marked out like a bitch for the city win.

:sad:


----------



## Irish Jet

QPR were better than we were against City, can't fault them for a second, except one cunt.


----------



## Magsimus

redeadening said:


> Come on Blues, get the job done at munich


This rimo

Some good sides in the Europa, does anyone know if Inter/Feyenoord will be in it?


----------



## EGame

Irish Jet said:


> Most United fans have been pretty sensible about it, to be fair after that drama I completely fucking lost it. Literally had tears in my eyes.
> 
> Really just wish City won 5-0, unbearable how it went down. Like someone's toying with you.


Yeah it's pretty ironic though, City winning with a vintage United style win with extra time goals to win the greatest PL season in history. 

The result is so unbelievable that if there was anytime to believe in divine powers it is now.


----------



## Cliffy

That one united fan on red cafe who said he'd rather see pool win it is a fucking idiot.

Anyone but liverpool is the way it goes.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Cliffy Byro said:


> That one united fan on red cafe who said he'd rather see pool win it is a fucking idiot.
> 
> Anyone but liverpool is the way it goes.



Personally I loved the guy who basically said QPR purposely lost the game when they realised Bolton were going down.


----------



## reDREDD

This entire divine power thing is making it exciting

Chelsea channeling both Liverpool in 2005 and themselves in 2008, our victory over Barca avenged in 2009, we won the FA cup but Bayern lost to Dortmund

Bayern playing at home at munich, will they go title-less? Will Drogba go out in a blaze of glory? Will Torres exorcise his demons? Will Robben strike down his old club after beating his old manager?

Its gonna be one hell of a final


----------



## Gunner14

Nas said:


> What's he said now?


Said RVP should sign for City.

Which he should IF he wants to win something.

Finishing 3rd is just another death nail into Arsenal football club. Had we drawn or lost today and come 4th and missed out on CL then over the summer i could have really seen us make efforts to improve maybe a new formation few better players. With us finishing 3rd Asshole Wanker will just see it as a reason why we don't have to strengthen because :

Jack Wilshere being back from injury is like a new signing
Bacary Sagna being fit again is like a new player.
Denilson returning from loan is a massive step forward for Arsenal football Club.

I actually despise Martin Fulop why the fuck was he playing???

Coquelin proved how shit he is today no bottle whatsoever. Jenkinson was shit as per usual. Santos is ridiculously attacking. On a positive side i was watching on an Indian stream and the commentators spent more of the game talking about Biglia and Holiett than what was happening on the field.

Arsene WEnger is the 3rd highest paid manager in the world and he's delighted at finishing 19 points behind Man City. What a man.

Shit Manager, shit tactically, shit policy, shit season. But it could be worse we could be Liverpool


----------



## Gunner14

Magsimus said:


> This rimo
> 
> Some good sides in the Europa, does anyone know if Inter/Feyenoord will be in it?


Inter play Lazio tonight and an Inter Win and a Napoli loss or draw and Inter are in the Champions League

Feyenoord finished 2nd in Eiredivse so will be in the Champions League. PSV and AZ alkamaar in the Europa


----------



## Cliffy

did everton finish above pool then ?


----------



## united_07

Gunner14 said:


> Said RVP should sign for City.
> 
> Which he should IF he wants to win something.
> 
> Finishing 3rd is just another death nail into Arsenal football club. Had we drawn or lost today and come 4th and missed out on CL then over the summer i could have really seen us make efforts to improve maybe a new formation few better players. With us finishing 3rd Asshole Wanker will just see it as a reason why we don't have to strengthen because :
> 
> Jack Wilshere being back from injury is like a new signing
> Bacary Sagna being fit again is like a new player.
> Denilson returning from loan is a massive step forward for Arsenal football Club.
> 
> I actually despise Martin Fulop why the fuck was he playing???
> 
> Coquelin proved how shit he is today no bottle whatsoever. Jenkinson was shit as per usual. Santos is ridiculously attacking. On a positive side i was watching on an Indian stream and the commentators spent more of the game talking about Biglia and Holiett than what was happening on the field.
> 
> Arsene WEnger is the 3rd highest paid manager in the world and he's delighted at finishing 19 points behind Man City. What a man.
> 
> Shit Manager, shit tactically, shit policy, shit season. But it could be worse we could be Liverpool




tbh Van Persie's comments after the match didnt sound too reassuring 



> We'll sit down next week. Arsenal is a massive club, whatever happens I'll always love this club


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Cliffy Byro said:


> did everton finish above pool then ?




Aye it wasn't even close. 4 point advantage from everton.

:downing


----------



## reDREDD

yes, everton finished above liverpool

lol


----------



## CGS

We lost to Swansalona :downing


----------



## Cliffy

"i'll always love this club...."

its that line right there...

i think he's off.


----------



## Gunner14

united_07 said:


> tbh Van Persie's comments after the match didnt sound too reassuring


I hope he goes. he''' be 29 next year and is a player who should be winning things and we'll never show any ambition to win anything so for the sake of his career i hope he goes and wins lots of trophies.


----------



## Irish Jet

Gunner14 said:


> Said RVP should sign for City.
> 
> Which he should IF he wants to win something.
> 
> Finishing 3rd is just another death nail into Arsenal football club. Had we drawn or lost today and come 4th and missed out on CL then over the summer i could have really seen us make efforts to improve maybe a new formation few better players. With us finishing 3rd Asshole Wanker will just see it as a reason why we don't have to strengthen because :
> 
> Jack Wilshere being back from injury is like a new signing
> Bacary Sagna being fit again is like a new player.
> Denilson returning from loan is a massive step forward for Arsenal football Club.
> 
> I actually despise Martin Fulop why the fuck was he playing???
> 
> Coquelin proved how shit he is today no bottle whatsoever. Jenkinson was shit as per usual. Santos is ridiculously attacking. On a positive side i was watching on an Indian stream and the commentators spent more of the game talking about Biglia and Holiett than what was happening on the field.
> 
> Arsene WEnger is the 3rd highest paid manager in the world and he's delighted at finishing 19 points behind Man City. What a man.
> 
> Shit Manager, shit tactically, shit policy, shit season. But it could be worse we could be Liverpool


Best effort so far in terms of cheering me up.


----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> Its gonna be one hell of a final


Just give me a boring 1-0 Chelsea win. I don't care. Just give me a Chelsea win.


----------



## EGame

forgets messi's 72 goals...best record of the season.


----------



## reDREDD

Id take any kind of win man. Penalties. The entire bayern squad getting food poisoning. Bastien own goal

anything


----------



## CGS

EGame said:


> forgets messi's 72 goals...best record of the season.


:mark: LEGEND


----------



## Razor King

van Persie won't sign. If he wanted to, he'd have signed a long time ago. People seem to forget that he has one-year remaining in his contract. I'd rather retain him and let him go for free next season, unless a club comes up with a massive bid.




D'Angelo said:


> Got weak for Gibbs & Koscielny today. Gibbs made the biggest block of the season for us. Kos had a poor game but scored the winner, his celebration was immense too. Proper passion. Sad to see Yossi go really, he has been way more important than I originally thought.


Yeah. Yossi has been very good for us.




Gunner14 said:


> Said RVP should sign for City.
> 
> Which he should IF he wants to win something.
> 
> Finishing 3rd is just another death nail into Arsenal football club. Had we drawn or lost today and come 4th and missed out on CL then over the summer i could have really seen us make efforts to improve maybe a new formation few better players. With us finishing 3rd Asshole Wanker will just see it as a reason why we don't have to strengthen because :
> 
> Jack Wilshere being back from injury is like a new signing
> Bacary Sagna being fit again is like a new player.
> Denilson returning from loan is a massive step forward for Arsenal football Club.
> 
> I actually despise Martin Fulop why the fuck was he playing???
> 
> Coquelin proved how shit he is today no bottle whatsoever. Jenkinson was shit as per usual. Santos is ridiculously attacking. On a positive side i was watching on an Indian stream and the commentators spent more of the game talking about Biglia and Holiett than what was happening on the field.
> 
> Arsene WEnger is the 3rd highest paid manager in the world and he's delighted at finishing 19 points behind Man City. What a man.
> 
> Shit Manager, shit tactically, shit policy, shit season. But it could be worse we could be Liverpool


I don't know if we won or WBA just wanted to watch us in the CL.

I think next season we will challenge. It's getting unacceptable--the way we are 19 points behind the winner/runner-up.

We just need to throw some lousy players out and buy 2 or 3 players. But... :wenger


----------



## united_07

EGame said:


> forgets messi's 72 goals...best record of the season.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 5th-Horseman

EGame said:


> forgets messi's 72 goals...best record of the season.



The only thing that would make it better would be if :downing was the entire front cover.


----------



## Cliffy

check out the sun website for some lols over the next few days.

"MANURE ARE IN LONGTERM DECLINE LOLZ!!!!"


----------



## reDREDD

United just need to face a problem thats theyre ignoring for a while

Their team just isnt good enough. It hasnt been for a while

They need to buy. I compare this squad to ones in 2005, 1999, or any year before the last, its lacking

Same goes for us, Arsenal, and Liverpool. City won the title because they had the best players. Though its pretty goddamn impressive fergie got so much out of this squad


----------



## D'Angelo

For The Win said:


>


Brilliant. Sigged.


:lmao at Arsenal fans fretting over RvP already. Enjoy today at least. Of course RvP is going to wait it out. What do you think he's going to do, say he's signing on? We can only show him what we're planning in the market if we finish 3rd, which we have done. If he gets a big offer from Madrid or Barca, he is likely to leave, that's just how it is. I'm fairly sure it will only be to those two clubs if he does leave, because moving to another English club will make his 'love for Arsenal' comments redundant. If we show him we have ambition with the money we now have in the bag and go out and buy players, then he might sign on. We can't spend Madrid money nor pay Madrid wages. We can give him a hefty pay rise (and a £6m signing on fee) on what he has and buy some players that will give us a chance next season. Blaming everything on Wenger is severely narrow minded, there are a lot more problems than there is with Wenger at board level. Wenger was given little until we qualified for the CL last year, and it'd be the same this year had we not got 3rd.


----------



## Razor King

If we can keep van Persie, we will do well, but it would be a massive step backwards to lose him right now. Unless we invest the money from his sale right back...


----------



## Nige™

Kean at it again. "We'll sit down in the summer, discuss the budget, approach players. We'll come back and it'll be an exciting summer." For the love of fuck, just die will you? It's the only way he'll be out of the job. Deluded or trolling, I just don't know.


----------



## D'Angelo

Yeah, because selling players and re-investing the money has worked well in the past... it never happens. The board members line their pockets with our sales and re-invest fuck all. 

RvP would have never signed ages ago. He'd have been mad to. Even on the final day we could have finished 5th, which would finish off any chances of us doing anything next season or even for the next 3 or 4, there's no way RvP would sign his last big contract to what could end up in years of mediocrity. He was waiting for what will happen at the end of the season, which is absolutely the 100% best choice for his career.


----------



## steamed hams

That was nuts :ex: :barry


----------



## united_07

redeadening said:


> United just need to face a problem thats theyre ignoring for a while
> 
> Their team just isnt good enough. It hasnt been for a while
> 
> They need to buy. I compare this squad to ones in 2005, 1999, or any year before the last, its lacking
> 
> Same goes for us, Arsenal, and Liverpool. City won the title because they had the best players. Though its pretty goddamn impressive fergie got so much out of this squad


finished on 89 points, the same as city. Just need a couple of players


----------



## Irish Jet

united_07 said:


> finished on 89 points, the same as city. Just need a couple of players


Indeed, we were seconds away from our 2nd consecutive title for fuck sake.

We're not in the miserable state everyone thinks. 89 points, it's not an excuse, it's reality. That IS a good total no matter how you get it. We have some holes, but we have SO much to build around. You can count on one hand the amount of teams that wouldn't exchange their situation for ours in a heartbeat.

Also lost in all this was a very good performance from us today. Should have scored more than we did.


----------



## haribo

Agent McLeish:


> "It was an absolutely shocking, woeful display. Maybe some of the boys were thinking about their holidays already.
> 
> "That team needs a change and there will be change. *That wasn't an Alex McLeish team today.* We need to bring more quality into the squad."


:artest2


----------



## Razor King

Finished on 89 points because you guys have the greatest manager on this planet. City won because of the array class players they have; although, Mancini deserves some recognition too.

You don't need an overhaul but you do need a world class midfield pair and a LB. Probably a RB and a top-notch CB too.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Arsenal got third, I'm happy. Just need Blackpool to beat West Ham next Sat now 

Looked weird seeing City lift the Title, deserved though, can't believe they almost threw it away.


----------



## reDREDD

united_07 said:


> finished on 89 points, the same as city. Just need a couple of players


Did you even read my post?

Its pretty incredible you made it this far.

But thats more to do with the club philosophy and Fergie than the actual players

I was wanting a United game yesterday, and christ it was depressing

You had Ruud, Young scholes, Ronaldo, Rooney, Van Der saar, and pique in your team.

You need more great players.


----------



## united_07

Razor King said:


> Finished on 89 points because you guys have the greatest manager on this planet. City won because of the array class players they have; although, Mancini deserves some recognition too.
> 
> You don't need an overhaul but you do need a world class midfield pair and a LB. Probably a RB and a top-notch CB too.


why would we need a CB? vidic will be back next season, Evans has improved a lot this season, and then smalling and jones have impressed this season and ferdinand. And only need 1 central midfiedler, carrick has been one of the better players this season, and cleverley will be back next season and possible fletcher


----------



## Razor King

@Stringer 

We don't invest money right back. I though I was clear in my post.

For van Persie, yep! For Arsenal, no. Let's not pretend that Arsenal are a mediocre club. Years of winning "top-4" trophies might have done that, but we're a huge franchise with no ambition, sadly.


----------



## wkdsoul

So City won, United Won, Arsenal 3rd, Bolton relegated.

What a totally predictable day!

I was ecstatic, nauseous, excited, ill, delirious, and dizzy all in about 2-3 minutes of football, what a fantasic day that i hated about as much as i loved.!! 

now for all the relevant, you were lucky, injury time 5mins, bought the title argues to ensue from the relevant fans..


----------



## D'Angelo

Wonder how many people thought we'd get 3rd at the start of the season... I thought we'd get 4th, but not by a lot. Most had written us off for any hope of a top 4 finish. I personally think Wenger deserves credit for getting so much out of what seemed like a very limited squad at the start of the season, and his last minute signings turned out to be good ones on the whole. Remarkable achievement to finish where we have with the mountain of problems we have had during the season and the god awful summer we endured. Spurs on the other hand had relatively few problems but suffered from a manager who didn't trust his team from beyond 13 or 14 players and made some absolutely bizarre decisions. To finish above Chelsea on a small budget is mighty impressive these days.

That's not to say we still don't have many problems to sort out, we do, but finishing 3rd gives us a lot more room to maneuver than 4th does. I'm not saying we have had a fabulous season, we're still a long, long way off the top, but with what we have had to work with and having such a poor summer where we didn't even kick in until October, it's impressive. It has been far from one of Wenger's best seasons in terms of enjoying success, but it's up there with his greatest achievements.

@Razor, not saying we are mediocre, but if we finished 5th I could see us sliding down to what Liverpool have become - a glorified cup side who clings on to a CC. I don't want that for us.

For United, they probably need a couple of midfielders and a quality full back. You can't say Evans will be as good next season as he won't be a first teamer. It's no coincidence his best form has come with being in the side most weeks.


----------



## Razor King

@United

You don't have any world class defenders. Would you compare your current defense to the Vidic-Rio partnership in their peak?

As for Carrick, yeah, he's good in making 5-yard passes. He is okay but when you compare Carrick to midfield players from other teams, he's not even close. Heck, Paul Scholes came in and pretty much saved your midfield.

United have Fergie so that's as good as anything, but you do need a Nuri Sahin and not a Michael Carrick.


----------



## Razor King

I can say this much---and no this isn't classic Liverpool--we will come very, very close to winning the PL next season. I can't say if we will win but we will challenge.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Alex Ferguson says Man City have bought the title. Cost of starting City team = £161m. Cost of starting United team = £169m. #MCFC #MUFC

:jordan2


----------



## steamed hams

Oh yeah and looking through all the Downing has no league assists comments, he got an assist against QPR :troll


----------



## Irish Jet

Razor King said:


> @United
> 
> You don't have any world class defenders. Would you compare your current defense to the Vidic-Rio partnership in their peak?
> 
> As for Carrick, yeah, he's good in making 5-yard passes. He is okay but when you compare Carrick to midfield players from other teams, he's not even close. Heck, Paul Scholes came in and pretty much saved your midfield.
> 
> United have Fergie so that's as good as anything, but you do need a Nuri Sahin and not a Michael Carrick.


Vidic is a world class defender. By any definition of the term.

We do need some investment in midfield and probably a new LB, that would set us up to compete with anyone. We have a lot more than most teams to build around.


----------



## Silent Alarm

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Alex Ferguson says Man City have bought the title. Cost of starting City team = £161m. Cost of starting United team = £169m. #MCFC #MUFC
> 
> :jordan2


Did he? This is a quote from earlier...



> "I would like to say on behalf of Manchester United congratulations to our neighbours. It's a fantastic achievement to win the Premier League. It's the hardest league in the world and anyone who wins it deserves it."


He's a more gracious man than me.


----------



## EGame

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Alex Ferguson says Man City have bought the title. Cost of starting City team = £161m. Cost of starting United team = £169m. #MCFC #MUFC
> 
> :jordan2


Where did he say this? 

It's one of the stupidest arguments ever and a silly excuse to use after you lose, I doubt SAF said it.


----------



## united_07

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Alex Ferguson says Man City have bought the title. Cost of starting City team = £161m. Cost of starting United team = £169m. #MCFC #MUFC
> 
> :jordan2


for the 100th time that stat is wrong, city was £190m, the person who made the stat didnt include people like tevez, silva and nasri


----------



## Irish Jet

D'Angelo said:


> For United, they probably need a couple of midfielders and a quality full back. You can't say Evans will be as good next season as he won't be a first teamer. It's no coincidence his best form has come with being in the side most weeks.


Agree on Evans, actually think either he or Smalling will take over for Ferdinand at some point next season.


----------



## Seb

:carrick is absolute shite. Only started looking semi-decent after Christmas when Scholes returned and started bossing games, and then tailed off after 8-10 good games anyway. Enjoy watching him get schooled by any decent CM's in the Champions League next season unless Fergie signs some reinforcements.

I agree with Redeadening that United getting 89 points is more to do with Fergie and the winning mentality of the club than anything else. It's remarkable they came so close to winning the league. I can't see them coming close to City next season though unless they spend some serious cash.

Also, Joey Barton, what a fucking scumbag.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

If United really want there Title back next season then fuck Kagawa, Hazard, that lad from Benfica and all the rest.

They need this man....

:hesk1

P O W E R H O U S E


----------



## Irish Jet

Anyone who thinks Carrick was shite this season is an idiot. 

I was done with the guy in 2010, but he's bounced back superbly and had probably his best season for the club.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Seb said:


> :carrick is absolute shite. Only started looking semi-decent after Christmas when Scholes returned and started bossing games, and then tailed off after 8-10 good games anyway. Enjoy watching him get schooled by any decent CM's in the Champions League next season unless Fergie signs some reinforcements.
> 
> I agree with Redeadening that United getting 89 points is more to do with Fergie and the winning mentality of the club than anything else. It's remarkable they came so close to winning the league. I can't see them coming close to City next season though unless they spend some serious cash.
> 
> *Also, Joey Barton, what a fucking scumbag*.




Spot on. What an utter, utter bellend. If QPR had been relegated you could have put a large slice of the reason why down to that money grabbing shithead (on the day at least). The fact that he is getting 80k a week is sickening, not just because of his attitude, but also due to the fact that he is mediocre at best.


----------



## reDREDD

No guarantees on Vidic being back to full form. Those kinds of injuries at that age can end you

Just look at Essien. He was fucking bossing it like yaya a few years ago


----------



## Seb

Irish Jet said:


> Anyone who thinks Carrick was shite this season is an idiot.
> 
> I was done with the guy in 2010, but he's bounced back superbly and had probably his best season for the club.


He was shite before Scholes returned, and he was shite in the title run in.

:kenny


----------



## D'Angelo

No way would have Fergie said that. Bollocks.

@Razor, if we keep RvP and make some quality signings, it's possible. We won't have to go through August or September with very little to work with again. All of these players now know each other well, and we will hopefully get business done earlier. Wilshere (our best midfielder last year) will be back. It's promising that Szczesny, AOC, Gibbs & Coquelin have all had PL experience now and will be that much better next year. Ramsey will have time to recover from a poor 2012. We have finished higher than last year with 2 more points and more goals scored, with no Nasri or Cesc, so building on the side we have now will only bring success. There are a lot of positives here, as well as negatives, so there's no point in being a doom and gloomer for what could be a great season next year.

Carrick has been class this year. I have been one of his biggest critics in recent years but that doesn't make me blind to the fact that he has carried their midfield for large portions of the season.












SWOON


----------



## Irish Jet

redeadening said:


> No guarantees on Vidic being back to full form. Those kinds of injuries at that age can end you
> 
> Just look at Essien. He was fucking bossing it like yaya a few years ago


Essien has had like 100 knee injuries. Vidic will be fine.


----------



## Silent Alarm

> He was shite before Scholes returned


He really wasn't. He carried our midfield through-out November and December.


----------



## wkdsoul

Some awesome srguements from the die hard reds, but most have been mostly gracious, what a great end to the season. Wont wanna see MY team do it like that agai, any time soon... 

Dont make the cash arguement, waht we supposed to do, stay mid-table (at best) and have a nice healthy bank balance?? The way the gap was opening a few years ago between the BIG 4 and the rest it was gonna take an investment to break in, we got it, we got the manager, we bought the players of a value to benefit us, Was Lescott worth 24m to United? No but to us he was.. 

We bought a squad, We won the league.

The first time hurdle was always gonna be the hardest, the mental damn is broken for alot of the squad, you could see the tension in the team as soon as Yaya went off. I expect both Manchester teams to come back stronger next year.

CTID. ^_^

What a fucking day!


----------



## Irish Jet

Hi, I support Barcelona and if you don't play like Xaviesta every week you're shite.


----------



## reDREDD

Silent Alarm said:


> He really wasn't. He carried our midfield through-out November and December.


Pffff.... Best player in United's midfield

Thats like saying malouda is our best winger


----------



## Seb

Doesn't have to match Xavi and Iniesta, but you would expect him to be on the same level as a recently out of retirement midfielder in his late thirties, considering he's playing for one of the biggest clubs in the world.



Silent Alarm said:


> He really wasn't. He carried our midfield through-out November and December.


Not sure on the exact dates but doesn't that basically cover the 1-6, the loss to Blackburn, the 3-0 loss to Newcastle and your CL elimination from a not very difficult group?


----------



## CC91




----------



## Irish Jet

Seb said:


> Not sure on the exact dates but doesn't that basically cover the 1-6, the loss to Blackburn, the 3-0 loss to Newcastle and your CL elimination from a not very difficult group?


Only played in one of those games and that was at CB. Keep it up.


----------



## Seb

Irish Jet said:


> Only played in one of those games and that was at CB. Keep it up.


So basically he didn't carry United's midfield over November and December, because he wasn't playing in any of the important games. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Irish Jet

City game was October. Was suspended against Basel, keep it up.

And not matching what Scholes was doing is nothing to be ashamed of, guy was playing superbly.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Irish Jet said:


> City game was October. Was suspended against Basel, keep it up.
> 
> And not matching what Scholes was doing is nothing to be ashamed of, guy was playing superbly.




Not taking sides here, but what games was he a rock in centre mid then in that time period??


----------



## seabs

*There's a chunk of Football fans who are fucking idiots but sadly they're the most vocal so naturally represent Football fans on the whole. In fairness most United fans accept that we don't deserve to win the title on how we played this season.

Yes it helps that Mancini had all the money he did but he's still had to build a title winning squad and that's nowhere near as easy as people are making it sound. 

United's squad really isn't that bad. Vidic and Fletcher missed the majority of the season and that's a massive chunk of our team taken out. Vidic will be back next season and that'll make a massive difference to our defence. Plus Smalling and Jones will get a much needed break in the summer and they've got a difficult year of experience under their belt. Both of them will only get better and Evans showed in the second half of the season he can be a valuable asset. Valencia hopefully wont miss half of the season again and he makes a huge difference. Plus Hernandez will get a much needed break too and hopefully he comes back next season refreshed and more like the player from last season. Better luck with injuries on top of young players not playing through the summer will make a huge difference. Plus if De Gaea plays more like he did in the second half of the season than the first half then we'll concede a lot less goals. 

All we really need is some creativity in the middle and a great RB for the short term so we don't need to rely on Rafael at RB and makeshift RBs. Other than that we have a more than capable title winning side. 

Really don't agree that Carrick has been bad this season. He hasn't been great but he's done fine. Does a good job for that team that isn't one that presents him as being a great player. Definitely wouldn't say that he's been actively bad by any means this season. *


----------



## Seb

I don't know why you keep saying "keep up" when you're basically proving my point. It appears rather than "carrying" the midfield, he wasn't even playing in the decisive games. City game was at the end of October upon a quick check, yes.

Seeing Scholes come back in and carry United's midfield was a sight to see, but didn't reflect well on the rest of them. Anderson is inconsistent and usually awful, Giggs was shocking, Carrick isn't good enough for Man Utd, Fletcher is out of the game for who knows how long, and Cleverly is young and injury prone. If you're satisfied with a mediocre player like Carrick then great, but if United sign a couple of top midfielders to go along with their world class striker, very good defence and promising young keeper, i'll consider them much more of a threat for the CL and the League against a City side which will inevitably strengthen even further in the summer.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Carrick's had a very good season, not phenomenal, but very good. He deserves a spot in the Euro's but hopefully he doesn't get it.


----------



## reDREDD

closest comparison i can find to carrick is mikel honestly

since di matteo Mikel has had a very good run of games but honestly i still dont give a damn about him. so unremarkable


----------



## wkdsoul

I always thought Carrick would be suited to a 5 man midfield, rather than Uniteds 442. pLaying the same role Alonso did for Liverpool, He's there to dictact tempo, with a anchor man behind and advanced playmaker ahead,


----------



## Andre




----------



## Seb

Seabs said:


> * United's squad really isn't that bad. *


It's fine, with the right amount of experience, decent depth, plenty of leaders, and the winning mentality you always associate with a Fergie team. The midfield however, really is bad. Throw a new creative spark and a ball winning mid in the team (e.g. Kagawa and M'Vila), and United will be right up there in the hunt for the CL and the race with City next season, even if they sign Hazard and the like. Could probably do with another LB though, Evra is shocking these days.


----------



## wkdsoul

Awww thats not funny..... lol ^_^


----------



## Irish Jet

Seb said:


> I don't know why you keep saying "keep up" when you're basically proving my point. It appears rather than "carrying" the midfield, he wasn't even playing in the decisive games. City game was at the end of October upon a quick check, yes.
> 
> Seeing Scholes come back in and carry United's midfield was a sight to see, but didn't reflect well on the rest of them. Anderson is inconsistent and usually awful, Giggs was shocking, Carrick isn't good enough for Man Utd, Fletcher is out of the game for who knows how long, and Cleverly is young and injury prone. If you're satisfied with a mediocre player like Carrick then great, but if United sign a couple of top midfielders to go along with their world class striker, very good defence and promising young keeper, i'll consider them much more of a threat for the CL and the League against a City side which will inevitably strengthen even further in the summer.


He played in all of the games he was available for, how does that prove your point?

Scholes was not carrying us, he's physically incapable of "carrying" a team at 37. They struck up a very good partnership. Carrick covers a lot of ground which a lot of people don't realize, it comes up every time the CL stats show distance covered. He helped allow Scholes do what he did, which was pretty amazing. 

I'm not satisfied with the midfield, far from it. I'm not even sure if I'm satisfied with a 31 year old Michael Carrick going forward, but he did have a very good season. And I think anyone saying otherwise isn't giving him the credit he deserves.


----------



## seabs

*I think Evra's fine as long as the rest of the defence is tight enough. Had some bad games this season but I still think his position should be safe. Carrick will be fine in the midfield I reckon as long as we add some creativity to it. Carrick/Scholes/Fletcher/Giggs/Anderson are all too similar these days. Not enough creativity and flair going forward to make something out of nothing. If Valencia and Young play regularly next season on the wings and we get that creativity in the middle then we'll be on fire.*


----------



## Seb

Irish Jet said:


> He played in all of the games he was available for, how does that prove your point?
> 
> Scholes was not carrying us, he's physically incapable of "carrying" a team at 37. They struck up a very good partnership. Carrick covers a lot of ground which a lot of people don't realize, it comes up every time the CL stats show distance covered. He helped allow Scholes do what he did, which was pretty amazing.
> 
> I'm not satisfied with the midfield, far from it. I'm not even sure if I'm satisfied with a 31 year old Michael Carrick going forward, but he did have a very good season. And I think anyone saying otherwise isn't giving him the credit he deserves.


Because he seemingly missed all the important games over that period? I don't remember him being anything above average anyway, his performances improved after Christmas for about 10 games, that was it for him in terms of consistent performances in about the last 4 years.

Scholes definitely made Carrick look a much better player than he is (for a short period), it was incredible watching Scholes straight jump off the sofa and back in to the United team and becoming their most influential player. It's no coincidence that when Scholes' performances dropped off a little in the title run in, Carrick went back to being garbage. 

Carrick is is not defensively sound enough to play a Makelele type role and he's not creative or prolific enough in the final third to play an Ozil type role, so instead he's sat in the middle trying to be the guy controlling/dictating the tempo, something he doesn't do well at all as he doesn't spread play well enough and he also doesn't read the game well enough to be the main outlet for players by getting in to space and taking the ball off them when they're being closed down. His passing isn't good enough either, he's a bit like Alex Song, can play the short passes fine and get the odd Hollywood pass right on, but other than that, nowhere near as good as most central midfielders at top clubs. He's basically an all round useless player who usually gets schooled by decent midfielders. He's regressed so much from his time at Spurs, he definitely looked an £18 million (or whatever you paid for him) player at the time you signed him. I used to think he was going to be as good as Gerrard :


----------



## reDREDD

mikellllllllllllllllllll

jus sayin


----------



## steamed hams

Hopefully McLeish is sacked.


----------



## Seb

Then I can go back to liking Villa :hmm:


----------



## united_07

Reports out of Portugal suggesting that Chelsea are trying to do a deal for HULK


HULK's agent this week



> "Porto have valued Hulk at 100million euros but I believe this will not be a problem.
> 
> "For any club, Hulk provides goals, pleasure and titles and those are priceless."


:lmao :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

yeah im pretty sure nobody is stupid enough to pay that

35 million

max


----------



## 5th-Horseman

The "pleasure" bit makes it sound like he's going to bum our players rather than actually play well.


----------



## Irish Jet

He provides pleasure. Sweet tender loving pleasure.


----------



## reDREDD




----------



## 5th-Horseman

Great, so our top signing is a South American rent boy.


----------



## steamed hams

Seb said:


> Then I can go back to liking Villa :hmm:












You know you want to.


----------



## wkdsoul

Don't make him horny.... You won't like him when he's horny.....


----------



## Silent Alarm

> "For any club, Hulk provides goals, *pleasure* and titles and those are priceless."


:cena


----------



## Joel

Hulk is worth no more than £25m. Hasn't shown me anything in the Champions League and Porto get there often. Even £25m is too much for him, imo. I don't want him at all.


----------



## reDREDD

When I said 35 million I meant in euros bro

Plus, at this point we need to take what we can get. We're this close to end up like liverpool










Prepare your anus city


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Hulk getting in position to provide "pleasure" for the first team.


----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> When I said 35 million I meant in euros bro
> 
> Plus, at this point we need to take what we can get. We're this close to end up like liverpool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare your anus city


I wasn't really referring to you. More to his ridiculous agent's comments.

I don't believe we need to take what we get. We don't spend like crazy anymore and give players what they demand, but we can still attract. Especially if we win the big one next Satuday. 

I don't rate what I have seen from Hulk in the big games. He was embarrassing vs City in the Europa League. Do not want.


----------



## reDREDD

What i mean is, if we dont win next game

If we win next game, all our problems solve themselves

if we dont win, oh boy


----------



## united_07

steamed hams said:


> You know you want to.


Bannan is a twat, full of himself, he played in the Reserves final at old trafford on thursday, went to a penalty shootout, the crowd was quite a lot of kids, so when he goes up to take it you can tell its the kids booing, then when he scored he cupped his ears towards the kids, acting like Big time Barry celebrating towards 10 year olds, pathetic, and then villa went on to miss their next 3 penalties :


----------



## #dealwithit

^ I hate that attitude of 'we as fans can abuse the footballers any way we like' but as soon as they respond, it's them who's pathetic. Maybe those 10 yr old kids who were booing him should take a look in the mirror.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

What a fantastic manager Fergie is - 

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11667/7754508/Fergie-congratulates-City


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Bananas said:


> ^ I hate that attitude of 'we as fans can abuse the footballers any way we like' but as soon as they respond, it's them who's pathetic. Maybe those 10 yr old kids who were booing him should take a look in the mirror.


They're 10 years old. Go easy , friend
At 10 not many boys were interested in girls!


----------



## Word

Manchester is Blue.

Fuck off City fans.


----------



## #dealwithit

I was sort of joking my my previous post by the way. It started off seriously, but I let it drift off into madness :wilkins


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Gunner14 said:


> I hope he goes. he''' be 29 next year and is a player who should be winning things and we'll never show any ambition to win anything so for the sake of his career i hope he goes and wins lots of trophies.


RVP will help to Netherlands to the Euro final. It'll be tough between them and the Germans.


----------



## steamed hams

united_07 said:


> Bannan is a twat, full of himself, he played in the Reserves final at old trafford on thursday, went to a penalty shootout, the crowd was quite a lot of kids, so when he goes up to take it you can tell its the kids booing, then when he scored he cupped his ears towards the kids, acting like Big time Barry celebrating towards 10 year olds, pathetic, and then villa went on to miss their next 3 penalties :


I'm sure it was just a bit of fun, like with this great man here...






Anyway, speaking of Barrys, can we have a Gareth Barry themed thread title please?


----------



## reDREDD

Ace Ventura said:


> RVP will help to Netherlands to the Euro final. It'll be tough between them and the Germans.


no they wont

the Germans have had insanely good seasons, and far far more more defensive and attacking depth

Netherlands have gotten weaker since the world cup


----------



## united_07

:lmao


----------



## Victarion

Haha, first one is great.


----------



## seabs

*Sylvain Distin :mark:*


----------



## Green Light

Paddy Kenny really had a stinker


----------



## Choke2Death

Lol, that's some funny ass tweets.


----------



## wkdsoul

Green Light said:


> Paddy Kenny really had a stinker


Only for the first goal, QPR were immense with 10 men.. Would have been gutted for them if they'd have gone down with a performance they put it.. and i don't even like QPR.


----------



## seabs

*1st Man City goal was his fault but he more than made up for it in the second half.*


----------



## danny_boy

lol at the MOTD commentator for the Man City game when that Aguero goal went in


----------



## Green Light

Honestly I think he should've done better for the last goal, maybe even Dzeko's header as well


----------



## CGS

Green Light said:


> Paddy Kenny really had a stinker


I thought he did pretty well considering he had to combat shots from every single angle possible.


----------



## wkdsoul

danny_boy said:


> lol at the MOTD commentator for the Man City game when that Aguero goal went in


His voice was as bad as mine, still not got my voice back...


----------



## wkdsoul

Green Light said:


> Honestly I think he should've done better for the last goal, maybe even Dzeko's header as well


Really? A full power shot from 6 yards out from a world class finisher, and a header from 4?


----------



## danny_boy

There was no stopping the Dzeko goal, Kenny would of needed the reflex's of a dragonfly to save that.


----------



## Green Light

Maybe I am being harsh but I just think he should've done better for the last goal, he seemed to be flapping for the second but after watching it again I agree there isn't much he could've done.

Shearer talking about violent elbows on MOTD :wilkins


----------



## seabs

*Watching it back on MOTD I'm glad they won it like that rather than thrashing QPR. At least I got some pleasure from the match and then even as Utd fan you can't help but to smile at that ending. Helps that we didn't really deserve to win the league this season too.

Don't think you can blame Kenny for the last 2 goals either. When they're hit like that from that close it takes an incredible reflex save to stop them. *


----------



## Mikey Damage

holy fucking shit.


----------



## danny_boy

Now that Everton finally have a half decent striker in Jelavic I can't help but feel that Everton are maybe 3 signings off from being a club who could challenge for a Champions League place, maybe a backup striker and a couple of midfielders could see them there


----------



## CC91




----------



## Bullydully

Still completely and utterly dead inside. What a final day but for City to win like that is fucking painful. Would have hurt less had they completely hammered QPR instead, but that's football for you I guess.


----------



## Tenacious.C

For the sake of arguement here's how I view what united need to do this summer, maybe not all of these but at least some need adressing.

Sign a proper right back, not a brazilian who isn't good enough to be a winger.
Introduce/Sign a young left back with quality to slowly get experience throughout next season, as I can't see Evra being the force he is/was for too many more seasons.
Buy a proper defensive/holding midfielder/engine.
Buy a creative central midfielder for fucks sake.
Get Ashley Young on the weights.

Then we're sorted for a season or two.

If we could sign Van Persie, and give Cristiano a call to see if he fancies another go at united, then that's cool too.


Also congrats to City's team, they deserved to win it and were the better side over the season. I do think it will be interesting when financial fair play rulings come into play.


----------



## united_07

Tenacious.C. said:


> For the sake of arguement here's how I view what united need to do this summer, maybe not all of these but at least some need adressing.
> 
> Sign a proper right back, not a brazilian who isn't good enough to be a winger.
> Introduce/Sign a young left back with quality to slowly get experience throughout next season, as I can't see Evra being the force he is/was for too many more seasons.
> *Buy a proper defensive/holding midfielder/engine.*
> Buy a creative central midfielder for fucks sake.
> Get Ashley Young on the weights.
> 
> Then we're sorted for a season or two.
> 
> If we could sign Van Persie, and give Cristiano a call to see if he fancies another go at united, then that's cool too.
> 
> 
> Also congrats to City's team, they deserved to win it and were the better side over the season. I do think it will be interesting when financial fair play rulings come into play.





> Sir Alex has reacted to the suggestion that he should be looking to invest in a holding midfielder during the close season.
> 
> The Manchester United boss has explained that he has never used a player to fill that specific role and cited Barcelona’s former Arsenal captain Cesc Fabregas as evidence that the most effective performers in the middle of the park need not be destroyers.
> 
> “If you look at the examples, Fabregas was one of the best midfield players in England for five years but he wasn’t a big lad and wasn’t a holding player,” said Sir Alex. “He was an attacking player. Xavi and [Andres] Iniesta are small players – you can’t call them holding players.
> 
> "I don’t think we’ve had a holding player since I’ve been here. We’ve never had a holding player.
> 
> “We tried to get Roy Keane to do that but he just couldn’t do it. He had to play a way that was his own way of playing, so I’ve not had it for 25 years. Why should I think about it now?”
> 
> In terms of midfield options, the manager expects Michael Carrick to build on a fine personal campaign and flourish with increased responsibility in the coming years.
> 
> “I think Michael Carrick has had his best season at the club,” he added. “I’m very hopeful now he will have an authority that will stand us in good stead for the next two or three years. That will be an important role for Michael, to replace Paul Scholes in that department.
> 
> “I always think he starts the season slowly but when we started putting him and Scholes together all the time, it’s a sensible combination in terms of both using the ball and their ability to take the ball. It gave us a central part of the pitch that was very strong.


unlikely


----------



## Nige™

Tenacious.C. said:


> For the sake of arguement here's how I view what united need to do this summer, maybe not all of these but at least some need adressing.
> 
> Sign a proper right back, not a brazilian who isn't good enough to be a winger.
> Introduce/Sign a young left back with quality to slowly get experience throughout next season, as I can't see Evra being the force he is/was for too many more seasons.
> Buy a proper defensive/holding midfielder/engine.
> Buy a creative central midfielder for fucks sake.
> *Get Ashley Young on the weights.*
> 
> Then we're sorted for a season or two.
> 
> If we could sign Van Persie, and give Cristiano a call to see if he fancies another go at united, then that's cool too.


And off the diving board!

All United need is a couple of central midfielders (definitely) and a left back & striker (perhaps).

If Fergie sorts out where he wants to play Smalling & Jones and sticks to it, they'll be better for it. Hoepfully Evans can carry on how he did in the second half of the season. Evra is the weak link in that line but the midfield needs work, no doubt. The wingers are fine and Rooney/Welbeck/Hernandez likeweise.

Cabaye, Kagawa, Baines would be decent business for United. If Cleverley can stay fit he might be able to make the impact he looked he would at the start of the season. Then there's always the black Jesus in Pogba.

I dread to think what City will do but they don't need much. It's more important what Arsenal, Chelsea & Spurs do. If Arsenal lose RVP I fear for them, the same for Spurs with Modric. I hate the season being over, well not this year, but let the fun bullshit rumours begin.


----------



## danny_boy

It is going to be a very intresting Transfer window that's for sure and there are at least 14 teams in the premier league who need a brand new defence as this season has seen some of the worst defending anybody as ever witnessed


----------



## Mikey Damage

silly season. :mark:

still cannot believe that arsenal took 3rd after losing nasri and SUPER CESC. incredible.

more points, and more goals scored to boot.

we sure could use a new centerback, though. too many goals being conceded. 

rvp for kompany. straight up.


----------



## steamed hams

Green Light said:


> Shearer talking about violent elbows on MOTD :wilkins


:lol

Watching it live I didn't notice it at the time, but some friends were talking about how QPR didn't even attempt to look for an equalizer in the little time that remained after Kun's goal, apparently they just booted it to Joe Hart and didn't press him, and he was like...fine  I guess if that's true then QPR with 10 men just thought it was over, and knew Bolton hadn't won but you know 'in the spirit of competition' and all that surely they should have been desperate to equalise? I'd be interested in what Man Utd fans think of that. My friends were also saying that the ref blew the final whistle too early and should have added time on for the goal celebration. I was kind of caught up in the moment at the time and it's hard to tell from the cut down highlights on MOTD.

Btw fack whoever stretched the page. :no:

CC91 I just red repped you that pic, don't take it personally son. :hesk2


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Seabs said:


> At least I got some pleasure from the match and then even as Utd fan you can't help but to smile at that ending.


Smile? I'm still thankful I didn't cry. Even Liverpool winning the title that way wouldn't have hurt quite so much.


We need to sign a midfielder, preferably two. A young left back would be nice but not necessary. I really think that's all we need.



steamed hams said:


> Watching it live I didn't notice it at the time, but some friends were talking about how QPR didn't even attempt to look for an equalizer in the little time that remained after Kun's goal, apparently they just booted it to Joe Hart and didn't press him, and he was like...fine I guess if that's true then QPR with 10 men just thought it was over, and knew Bolton hadn't won but you know 'in the spirit of competition' and all that surely they should have been desperate to equalise? I'd be interested in what Man Utd fans think of that. My friends were also saying that the ref blew the final whistle too early and should have added time on for the goal celebration. I was kind of caught up in the moment at the time and it's hard to tell from the cut down highlights on MOTD.


Can't complain about QPR at all. The fact they were leading against a City team that had to win to become champions, while down to ten men, says it all to me. Understandably giving those two goals away would have deflated them, and they must have had the Bolton scoreline in the back of their minds. If we had to rely on a team scraping relegation to win the league, fuck it. We had our chance at the council house. City, however they did it, assembled a squad good enough to win the league and that's what they did. Mancini didn't exactly exert authority on his squad throughout the season, but he obviously did enough to guide a team of multi-millionaires on ridiculous wages to see them over the line. No complaints here.

Oh, and if I sound bitter, it's because I am. I hate City and I especially hate their more recent 'fanbase'. No denying the players and manager deserve respect though.


----------



## danny_boy

steamed hams said:


> :lol
> 
> Watching it live I didn't notice it at the time, but some friends were talking about how QPR didn't even attempt to look for an equalizer in the little time that remained after Kun's goal, apparently they just booted it to Joe Hart and didn't press him, and he was like...fine  I guess if that's true then QPR with 10 men just thought it was over, and knew Bolton hadn't won but you know 'in the spirit of competition' and all that surely they should have been desperate to equalise? I'd be interested in what Man Utd fans think of that. *My friends were also saying that the ref blew the final whistle too early and should have added time on for the goal celebration.* I was kind of caught up in the moment at the time and it's hard to tell from the cut down highlights on MOTD.
> 
> Btw fack whoever stretched the page. :no:
> 
> CC91 I just red repped you that pic, don't take it personally son. :hesk2


He should of yes but since Man City and QPR had stopped playing when QPR took the kick-off so the ref called for full-time because if he didn't then all we would of seen is Joe Hart with the ball at his feet for 2 minutes 

I as a referee would of done the same aswell


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

danny_boy said:


> He should of yes but since Man City and QPR had stopped playing when QPR took the kick-off so the ref called for full-time because if he didn't then all we would of seen is Joe Hart with the ball at his feet for 2 minutes
> 
> I as a referee would of done the same aswell


Not really the rules but okay. Not that it would have made any difference to the final score, but surely as a referee you play to the actual laws of the game, and if the teams don't want to attack, it's not your problem? Refs aren't there to ensure the game's a spectacle.


----------



## Medo

_*So i couldn't catch the games and i found the result with so much drama, i gave up on the league since we lost to city so i weren't concerned about the final week cus i knew that City will win eassily but now i feel so sad atm cus the league was in our hands untill the 93 minutes! and just like that we lost it, ohh i feel like we lost the premiership twice right now *_


----------



## steamed hams

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Can't complain about QPR at all. The fact they were leading against a City team that had to win to become champions, while down to ten men, says it all to me. Understandably giving those two goals away would have deflated them, and they must have had the Bolton scoreline in the back of their minds. If we had to rely on a team scraping relegation to win the league, fuck it. We had our chance at the council house.


Oh yeah, I definitely credit QPR with giving it a right good go, not taking that away from them.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Not really the rules but okay. Not that it would have made any difference to the final score, but surely as a referee you play to the actual laws of the game, and if the teams don't want to attack, it's not your problem? Refs aren't there to ensure the game's a spectacle.


Me and Stringer were bitching about Mike Dean earlier this season, and rightfully so. Jeez, as if Howard Webb and Mike Dean were the refs for the Man Utd and Man City games today fpalm Tbh Mike Dean makes Howard Webb look good. Dean is just a pompous a**hole who always seems to me like he doesn't really give a shit.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

The standard of PL refereeing is overall pretty atrocious. I don't watch other leagues regularly enough to judge their officials, but damn, England has some shitehawks throughout the divisions. Dean is particularly shocking.

It's 2012, why has no-one successfully cloned an army of Collina's yet?


----------



## Tenacious.C

united_07 said:


> Sir Alex has reacted to the suggestion that he should be looking to invest in a holding midfielder during the close season.
> 
> The Manchester United boss has explained that he has never used a player to fill that specific role and cited Barcelona’s former Arsenal captain Cesc Fabregas as evidence that the most effective performers in the middle of the park need not be destroyers.
> 
> “If you look at the examples, *Fabregas* was one of the best midfield players in England for five years but he wasn’t a big lad and wasn’t a holding player,” said Sir Alex. “He was an attacking player. *Xavi* and [Andres] *Iniesta* are small players – you can’t call them holding players.
> 
> "I don’t think we’ve had a holding player since I’ve been here. We’ve never had a holding player.
> 
> “We tried to get *Roy Keane* to do that but he just couldn’t do it. He had to play a way that was his own way of playing, so I’ve not had it for 25 years. Why should I think about it now?”
> 
> In terms of midfield options, the manager expects *Michael Carrick* to build on a fine personal campaign and flourish with increased responsibility in the coming years.
> 
> “I think Michael Carrick has had his best season at the club,” he added. “I’m very hopeful now he will have an authority that will stand us in good stead for the next two or three years. That will be an important role for Michael, to replace *Paul Scholes* in that department.
> 
> “I always think he starts the season slowly but when we started putting him and Scholes together all the time, it’s a sensible combination in terms of both using the ball and their ability to take the ball. It gave us a central part of the pitch that was very strong.
> 
> 
> 
> unlikely
Click to expand...

Xavi, Iniesta, Fabregas, Scholes are players who are extremely gifted technically and work best as part of a complete midfield (see Barca's last few years and United's Giggs, Scholes, Keane, Becks midfield)

Roy Keane was an Engine, and exactly the kind of player we need right now. We had one *developing* in Fletch before he got ill.




Michael Carrick is not deserving of being mentioned with the players above, he simply has not done anything to warrant it, and if fergie thinks he fits the bill to fill scholes' boots then he's had one too many bottles of red. Five yard passes and passing to centre backs isn't the way forward.


----------



## danny_boy

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Not really the rules but okay. Not that it would have made any difference to the final score, but surely as a referee you play to the actual laws of the game, and if the teams don't want to attack, it's not your problem? Refs aren't there to ensure the game's a spectacle.


Well yes you are right at the end of the day althougn Mr Dean will make the argument that he didn't believe anymore added on time was neccessery in which case the FA will be powerless to do anything since it's upto the referee how much added time there is, although he could be in for some criticsm for not booking the City players for time wasting

No goal celebration should last for 2 minutes that's for true


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

danny_boy said:


> Well yes you are right at the end of the day althougn Mr Dean will make the argument that he didn't believe anymore added on time was neccessery in which case the FA will be powerless to do anything since it's upto the referee how much added time there is, although he could be in for some criticsm for not booking the City players for time wasting
> 
> No goal celebration should last for 2 minutes that's for true


Can he make the argument, though? If it's 30 seconds for a substitution or a goal, then that's surely a rule, and it's not a ref's discretion whether that's enough added time or not?

I'd feel a little annoyed if players got booked for time wasting when it's a goal that won the league, though. It wouldn't be unreasonable to add that time taken to the end of the game, though.

Plus it'd have been hilarious if he played those two minutes extra and QPR scored in it :torres


----------



## Joel

If I was a Bolton fan, I'd consider murdering Chris Foy.


----------



## Andre

That first Stoke goal was like Nat Lofthouse's winning FA cup goal for Bolton all of those years ago, how ironic! Ridiculous to let it stand, although that Bogdan is a pansy and an absolute joke of a keeper.

On a side note, Bolton are absolutely screwed right now, £100 million in debt and a dozen players out of contract in the summer. I think we're looking at the new Portsmouth. I wonder if Bolton chairman Phil Gartside still wants to convince the premier league to scrap relegations?


----------



## danny_boy

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Can he make the argument, though? If it's 30 seconds for a substitution or a goal, then that's surely a rule, and it's not a ref's discretion whether that's enough added time or not?


There is no set amount of time to add on for every time a goal is scored, there is a reccomended amount of time to add-on but no rule stateing that 30 seconds should be added on for a goal or substitute etc



> I'd feel a little annoyed if players got booked for time wasting when it's a goal that won the league, though. It wouldn't be unreasonable to add that time taken to the end of the game, though.


Well as tragic as it may seem that is just how modern football is, you can't even take your shirt off when celebrating a goal these days and even I as a referee hate that rule and I apoligise to players for when I have to do it




> Bolton are absolutely screwed right now, £100 million in debt


This is the first I've heard of Bolton being in that much debt but on the brightside it was said that West Ham's debt amounted to this much when they went down aswell but they didn't have the problem with players being out of contract


----------



## Kintaro

Congrats Man City. Very happy for City and their fans they deserve it. That was an awesome finish, stunning comeback. Aguero is such a legend. Barton is a fucking cunt, really wanted QPR to go down. 

Congrats to Arsenal for finishing in 3rd place, Champions League here they come. Would love to see RVP stay. Now I’d like to see Chelsea win the Champions League so Spurs miss out. That would be nice. Feel sorry for Bolton though.


----------



## Henry Hill

lol at Barton ranting at Shearer via twitter. Can we get these two in a celebrity boxing match please?


----------



## reDREDD

barton is a gigantic ass. he wont even apologise on twitter and said some shit about "taking one of their players with me"

I miss oldschool midfielders like Roy Keane.


----------



## Silent Alarm

And just to top off this shitty day, not only did we lose the league is agonising circumstances but QPR still managed to stay up. That wanker Barton and miserable prick Hughes get to stay in the Premier League.

Roll on the Euro's and the transfer sillyness.


----------



## danny_boy

Henry Hill said:


> lol at Barton ranting at Shearer via twitter. Can we get these two in a celebrity boxing match please?


Make it an MMA fight

If it's boxing then Shearer is only going to wrestle Joey to the ground kick him in the head and then claim that Joey headbutted his foot


----------



## Green Light

Barton is an utter cunt, glad we let him go. Hopefully he gets a lengthy ban for next season


----------



## Josh

hey danny boy, are you a ref?


----------



## Rush

Irish Jet said:


> *Most United fans have been pretty sensible about it,* to be fair after that drama I completely fucking lost it. Literally had tears in my eyes.
> 
> Really just wish City won 5-0, unbearable how it went down. Like someone's toying with you.


should probably check redcafe :side:


----------



## Renegade™

They still haven't reached the levels of RAWK yet tho 8*D


----------



## Zen

Talk about a dramatic ending!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiz

what bemused me was at 2-2, qpr booted it down on kick off. i presume NEDUM told everyone that they were safe and he wanted his boyhood club to win 8*D


----------



## Zen

Fucking QPR couldn't even hold a 2-1 lead at stoppage time


----------



## Kenny

Mr. Snrub said:


> what bemused me was at 2-2, qpr booted it down on kick off. i presume NEDUM told everyone that they were safe and he wanted his boyhood club to win 8*D


catbox was entertaining during this


----------



## Rush

Renegade™ said:


> They still haven't reached the levels of RAWK yet tho 8*D


pretty sure today was just as bad as rawk 8*D conspiracy theory this, pay off that. RAWK is awful and redcafe just reached that point, if only for a little while until they snap out of their depression.


----------



## Kiz

yeah apparently we paid off joey barton to elbow tevez, kick aguero and headbutt vinny, then try and start a fight with mario and micah.

those rascals.


----------



## Zen

Who did he he kick?


----------



## Rush

he kicked Kun :kun


----------



## Destiny

You get bitter fans at every club. 

Barton kicked Aguero.


----------



## Zen

Thought it was pretty funny tbh


----------



## CyberWaste

Silent Alarm said:


> And just to top off this shitty day, not only did we lose the league is agonising circumstances but QPR still managed to stay up. That wanker Barton and miserable prick Hughes get to stay in the Premier League.
> 
> Roll on the Euro's and the transfer sillyness.


barton will be banned for at least 2 or 3 months at the start of next season for what he did today, so we wont see his lovely face for a while anyway. Such blatant violent conduct. And I suspect Hughes will transfer list him immediately in a few weeks. Hughes wont forgive him that easily for this morning.

In other news, Ruud van Nistelrooy is apparently set to announce his retirement in a day or 2. Absolute legend to be fair.






Goodbye, Ruud


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Just thinking, if United had gotten even a point out of their home game with Blackburn they'd have won the league.










*YOU GOT KEAN'D*

:troll :kean


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

danny_boy said:


> There is no set amount of time to add on for every time a goal is scored, there is a reccomended amount of time to add-on but no rule stateing that 30 seconds should be added on for a goal or substitute etc
> 
> 
> 
> Well as tragic as it may seem that is just how modern football is, you can't even take your shirt off when celebrating a goal these days and even I as a referee hate that rule and I apoligise to players for when I have to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first I've heard of Bolton being in that much debt but on the brightside it was said that West Ham's debt amounted to this much when they went down aswell but they didn't have the problem with players being out of contract


Yeah booking players for taking their shirt off is a crazy rule, but I wouldn't apologise to a player that did it. If, by now, they haven't worked out that they can't do it, they deserve the booking. Not hard to show emotion with a shirt on.

I'd always heard the 30 second thing as a rule, so I guess that means its more of a guidance thing? It does still piss me off when, say, 4 minutes of stoppage time is added, there's 3 substitutions and a goal, the winner is scored in the 5th minute and everyone makes a big deal. They announce a 'minimum of' every time. 

Euros now. Time for Parker to earn that POTY nomination for next year (although I suspect he's already on the list).


----------



## God™

Anyone got a gif of Mancini calling his players fucking idiots after the Mackie goal? :lmao


----------



## ABK

God™ said:


> Anyone got a gif of Mancini calling his players fucking idiots after the Mackie goal? :lmao


He did?


----------



## Razor King

BOSS said:


> silly season. :mark:
> 
> still cannot believe that arsenal took 3rd after losing nasri and SUPER CESC. incredible.
> 
> more points, and more goals scored to boot.
> 
> we sure could use a new centerback, though. too many goals being conceded.
> 
> rvp for kompany. straight up.


If van Persie stops being a moron and signs on, we may actually win the League for Christ's sakes. We already have Podolski wrapped up. Wilshere will be returning new and fresh. Our young players will be better equipped in their second full season (Chamberlain, Coquelin, and Gibbs). Myiyaichi might have a breakthrough season. It looks positive.

All we need to do is sell some of our useless players and buy 2 more players. We are set.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Abk92 said:


> He did?



Aye seemed like he mouthed it out.

To be fair he looked like he was cutting a Ric Flair promo shortly after the second QPR goal. Half expected him to take his suit jacket off and start dropping elbows on it.


----------



## Emperor DC

Alex McLeish has left Villa. He's just said his goodbyes to the staff. Mutual decision.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

Still can't get over yesterday, was a fanstatic day for English football.

AGUEEEEROOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## D'Angelo

Joel said:


> If I was a Bolton fan, I'd consider murdering Chris Foy.


That would have been a foul in rugby... sums up Stoke & Foy. 



Razor King said:


> If van Persie stops being a moron and signs on, we may actually win the League for Christ's sakes. We already have Podolski wrapped up. Wilshere will be returning new and fresh. Our young players will be better equipped in their second full season (Chamberlain, Coquelin, and Gibbs). Myiyaichi might have a breakthrough season. It looks positive.
> 
> All we need to do is sell some of our useless players and buy 2 more players. We are set.


Apparently we're looking at 2 more, although you never know with us. Everyone was saying 1-2 additions last year... although I'm not sure why we're only looking at 1 or 2 when we have enquired about so many different types of players.

I imagine we'll start to see players leave any time soon, and deals trying to be completed before the EUROs. Really hope Wilshere can get back to his best form, because he would be formiddable if he does. He'd give us way more options than we do now, and with a holding midfielder being looked at, it allows us to free up Song who can operate a little further forward. 11 assists in the PL this season, the 5th highest. Not too shabby. I feel more confident about this summer and next season as a whole than I did for 11/12. 

IMO for a go of the title we need:

*1. A CAM/Winger.* This seems a top priority judging by last year's failed bids. 
*2. A holding midfielder* to play alongside Arteta/Wilshere/Song
*3. A striker.* I doubt one will come in, as I think we'll stick to Campbell if he gets a permit.
*4. A versatile defender (primarily CB).* Vertonghen looks Spurs bound, so next on the list appears to be a defender like Yanga-Mbiwa.

What would be a 'luxury':

*1. Reserve GK.* It will be interesting to see what happens here, as Arsene has chosen to play Szczesny over the past 5 weeks when he has had a shoulder injury. If that's not a startling lack of faith in Fabianksi & Almunia I'm not sure what is.
*2. A Yossi replacement.* He has been good for us this year and has filled in wherever necessary. Someone who has his type of high-level experience but with the technical skill he brings would be ideal. He might just be too old now, but wouldn't be averse to signing him.
*3. A back-up RB.* Jenkinson is still very young and inexperienced, so an injury to Sagna leaves us hanging. We have apparently had two bids knocked back for Udinese's Cuadrado.

Now obviously we won't do all of that, but it does show that our squad needs work if we want to be among the best in the league. City will surely strengthen again, and so will United. I wonder where FFP will leave Chelsea if they don't win the CL and spend big again. Liverpool & Spurs don't have a huge amount of cash to spend. With Pat Rice leaving it also means we'll have a good shake-up at coaching level which is something we have needed for a while to be honest. I think we'll keep 3rd spot for now, but if we keep adding and building each season then it's definitely a step in the right direction.






EDIT: OH LAWD. PUNDITS. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/14388154


----------



## Seb

Some of them had Liverpool finishing in the top 4 :cashley


----------



## D'Angelo

My predictions were shit in hindsight but I'm not paid to be a pundit :


----------



## united_07

> MARK BRIGHT, BBC LONDON
> 
> *1 Liverpool* 2 Man Utd 3 Man City 4 Arsenal
> "Liverpool finished 22 points behind United last season but only Sir Alex Ferguson amassed more points than Kenny Dalglish since the 'king' took over from Roy Hodgson.
> "Why will they win it? The Reds have four players who could grace any team in the Premier League: Pepe Reina, Steven Gerrard, Luis Suarez and* Andy Carroll*, then add to the mix promising youngsters like John Flanagan, new faces like Charlie Adam and Stewart Downing plus team spirit, desire and 21 years of hurt."



:torres


----------



## Rush

D'Angelo said:


> That would have been a foul in rugby... sums up Stoke & Foy.


actually it wouldn't :torres


----------



## seabs

DeeCee said:


> Alex McLeish has left Villa. He's just said his goodbyes to the staff. Mutual decision.


*Where did you read that?*


----------



## Snowman

Seabs said:


> *Where did you read that?*


He hasn't left yet but he does have talks with the board later today. Wouldn't be surprised to see him go.


----------



## Kiz

it's all over twitter, has to be gone, managed a point less with villa than he did with birmingham.


----------



## seabs

_*I'm sure he'll be gone by the end of today too but I haven't seen it confirmed anywhere yet like DeeCee's post made it sound.*_


----------



## Emperor DC

He went a couple of hours ago. Went around the club and shook hands and thanked every single member of staff's hand, according to a guy I know who works in their press department. It was entirely mutual though, don't believe the idea he was sacked. Both parties probably thought it was not working out, as obvious by the final league position.


----------



## Kiz

is your mate scott button though 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

Rush said:


> actually it wouldn't :torres












nice sarcasm detector :rvp



on a serious note, i'm not sure i like whoever goes to villa's chances. lots of talented youngsters but a poor squad on the whole & very little money. they shouldn't be where they are, but their squad isn't top half at all.


----------



## Emperor DC

He's not a mate as such, pretty solid and reliable though. He was the reason why I was so adamant that Bent was not going to Liverpool back along. There was not even a hint of contact between the clubs over him.


----------



## Rush

hard to pick out sarcasm from your usual rubbish stringer :terry


----------



## Jobbed_Out

DeeCee said:


> Alex McLeish has left Villa. He's just said his goodbyes to the staff. Mutual decision.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: This is the only title we'll get this season (Prem - FA & Carling Cup)*



Rush said:


> QPR has the best chance of staying up imo.





Magsimus said:


> Top 10 finish would do me very nicely. Ben Arfa and Gosling pretty much new signings as well as anyone else we sign, so we SHOULD do well.


RUSH nice prediction

i wanted to find the post by gunner about getting 100 points at wolves but couldnt


----------



## Kazz

Barton's seriously going off the deep end via Twitter.


----------



## Irish Jet

That is outrageous from Rooney, quite frankly disgusting.

Edit: Just checked his twitter, must be fake


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Kazz said:


> Barton's seriously going off the deep end via Twitter.


I don't think that was his actual account? I'm sure I read somewhere it was a fake one. It's also spelt too well to be him.


----------



## united_07

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I don't think that was his actual account? I'm sure I read somewhere it was a fake one. It's also spelt too well to be him.


nah its real, has nearly 1.5m followers and its verified, now threatening Gary Lineker :lmao


----------



## Seb

He meant the Rooney tweet was fake, which it was. Barton's are all real though, total bellend.

https://twitter.com/#!/joey7barton


----------



## Irish Jet

united_07 said:


> nah its real, has nearly 1.5m followers and its verified, now threatening Gary Lineker :lmao


He was talking about the fake Rooney account, Kazz had posted a quote from it but deleted it.

Hilarious what Barton is doing though, I genuinely wonder what he's got, if anything on Lineker that he's threatening to tell everyone. :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Yeah the Rooney tweet is what I meant. Must have got edited out of Kazz's post just before I pressed quote.

Barton's a mental case. Trying to take a City player off with him? Strangely admirable, but should lead to a lengthy ban. Surely QPR will want shot, not sure who'd be willing to take a punt on him. Maybe a newly promoted team.


----------



## Seb

QPR staying up was absolutely huge for them, I now expect them to reinvest further and with good management and the right signings they'll be higher up the league next year. Should get shot of Barton obviously, I bet Newcastle and Pardew are laughing their arses off now.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Asbolute tosser of the highest order. If he wasn't playing football he would honestly be in jail for something (again).

Made me laugh on Monday he had an article in the Big Issue saying "The House of Commons has more criminals than some prisons". Must be an expert of criminality judging by his family...

If I was Hughes I wouldn't touch him with a barge poll next season, you know exactly what you will get. A slightly above average midfielder who will go off the deep end at least 2 times a year and bring little but terrible coverage to your club. I don't like QPR but no club deserves to have that shit stain as a captain.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Barton's Twitter...


----------



## haribo

:downing


----------



## CyberWaste

> @MrJimmyCorkhill
> 
> Sunday, 13 May 2012
> AN OPEN LETTER TO JOEY BARTON
> Alright twat features?
> 
> 
> I’m seeing my arse here as you’ve made such a bad show of yourself today, that I have finally been tipped over the edge and I’m having to put pen to paper on you, on a Sunday night. My Sunday Dinner hasn’t even settled yet, and I don’t think it will tonight due to the fact that you remain in the world. Quiff and all.
> 
> 
> People have been asking me to do a letter to you for a while. Could never be arsed wasting my time on you, but, well, then TODAY happened.
> 
> 
> As a person, you’re despicable.
> 
> 
> You come from a family of pure shit.
> 
> 
> Your 'brother' and your ‘cousin’ murdered Anthony Walker, the young black lad, because he was black. #RIP
> 
> 
> Your ‘cousins’ murdered an innocent Dad #RIP
> 
> 
> And you:
> 
> May 2005 you broke a guy’s leg while driving your car through Liverpool city centre at 2 am.
> March 2007 you got arrested for suspicion of assault on a taxi driver and criminal damage.
> May 2008 you got 6 months in prison for assault and affray outside McDonalds.
> July 2008 you got a four months suspended sentence for assault and ABH on a Man City team mate, ending your Man City career. You also got charged by the FA for violent conduct.
> 
> You & 'your family' are the kind of people that give Liverpool a bad name.
> 
> 
> As a footballer, you’re despicable.
> 
> 
> I'm not going to back track at all your other attention seeking sendings off, like the headbutt v Norwich which got you a straight red and QPR then lost 1-2 at home.
> 
> 
> Its today that’s pissed me off.
> 
> 
> Your team were fighting to avoid relegation, and you act the cunt and get a red card.
> Then…. Your actions AFTER your red card? Just shouldn’t be seen on a football pitch. Your scum genetics took over and you kick out at Aguero who had nothing to do with your sending off. Don’t get me wrong, I’m not a City fan. And I’d rather have them win the league than Utd, so in a way THANKS FOR THAT.
> 
> 
> But now you’re mouthing off on twitter about “who gives a fuck” .. and how you did what you had to do. And who cares, you stayed up, that’s all that matters? And that you are off to CELEBRATE?? Celebrate??? You should be sent home to sit on the fucking naughty step lad.
> 
> 
> Your team survived by the skin of your yellow teeth today. A penalty at Stoke v Bolton is what saved you. And you are fucking lucky. Otherwise you and “your team” would be down, pretty much because of you. And no offence to any QPR fans reading, but I fucking wish you had gone down just to teach your smug rat tashed fucking face a lesson.
> 
> 
> And then you start tweeting that a team mate told you to “take one of the city players with you”. Bad disgrace that. You should be banned for life. No place for players like you. The media are going to be all over that tweet, and all QPR players will get tarred with the cheating brush. Well done lad. There’s no I in team is there? But there’s a fucking I in prick!
> 
> 
> And setting aside the fact that you did it. Now you’re grassing? You can’t live life grassing that someone else told you to do something? Be your own man.
> 
> 
> Mind you, Rick Astley told you to get that hair cut you’ve got, didn’t he.
> 
> 
> Bottom line is, “Joseph”, underneath all your controversy and the BIG I AM act that you constantly hide behind, is the fact that you just aren’t that good. ARE YOU?
> 
> 
> So you act up, stir controversy, mouth off, kick out, and play the big guns on twitter, to keep a name for yourself. Don’t you?
> 
> 
> Lad, you play for a team that just survived relegation by an ant’s penis, and you’ve got the same amount of England caps as that David Nugent . ONE. Fucking David Nugent. Says it all. Thing is though, Nugent was born in Huyton too. But, guess what, he isn’t a bad disgrace to Merseyside. Or humans in general, is he?
> 
> 
> Assess your life, lad. Assess your life. Because me and all the people that read and retweet this are telling you, you are fucking bad at it.


http://mrjimmycorkhill.blogspot.co.uk/

jasus, someones jimmies are well rustled, but I agree mostly with him.

Id like to see that cunt barton tweet a reply to this.


----------



## Irish Jet

I don't care what Barton as done, to put him in the same category of his brother is pretty disgusting.


----------



## CyberWaste

a bit over the top, but he must have a personal problem with barton, judging by the anger in that open letter.


----------



## CyberWaste

on another note, that messi gif above with him pointing is creepy as fuck


----------



## united_07

the Telegraph are reporting that Dalglish is currently flying to the USA to have summit talks with the Liverpool owners

:kenny


----------



## Irish Jet

united_07 said:


> the Telegraph are reporting that Dalglish is currently flying to the USA to have summit talks with the Liverpool owners
> 
> :kenny


Clearly demanding £150m to splash out on Grant Holt, Marc Albrighton and Joey Barton in their bid to CONQUER Everton.


----------



## steamed hams

McLeish gone. :hb


----------



## united_07

steamed hams said:


> McLeish gone. :hb


surely Steve Kean to Villa now :kean


----------



## This_Guy

I've never seen a team as excited over winning a REGULAR SEASON title as Man City. 

I'm new to this soccer stuff, but is the playoff format a 1v8 2v7 3v6 4v5? Some pretty good matchups if it is. A Man City vs Man U championship would be beyond epic. 

When do the playoffs start?


----------



## haribo

Oh boy, the owner of Venky's has registered.


----------



## God™

This_Guy said:


> I've never seen a team as excited over winning a REGULAR SEASON title as Man City.
> 
> I'm new to this soccer stuff, but is the playoff format a 1v8 2v7 3v6 4v5? Some pretty good matchups if it is. A Man City vs Man U championship would be beyond epic.
> 
> When do the playoffs start?


----------



## Kiz

This_Guy said:


> I've never seen a team as excited over winning a REGULAR SEASON title as Man City.
> 
> I'm new to this soccer stuff, but is the playoff format a 1v8 2v7 3v6 4v5? Some pretty good matchups if it is. A Man City vs Man U championship would be beyond epic.
> 
> When do the playoffs start?


i cant quite remember the last time i laughed this hard at something on the internet.


----------



## Rush

This_Guy said:


> I've never seen a team as excited over winning a REGULAR SEASON title as Man City.
> 
> I'm new to this soccer stuff, but is the playoff format a 1v8 2v7 3v6 4v5? Some pretty good matchups if it is. A Man City vs Man U championship would be beyond epic.
> 
> When do the playoffs start?


:lmao this guy. best post in the thread all year.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

This_Guy said:


> I've never seen a team as excited over winning a REGULAR SEASON title as Man City.
> 
> I'm new to this soccer stuff, but is the playoff format a 1v8 2v7 3v6 4v5? Some pretty good matchups if it is. A Man City vs Man U championship would be beyond epic.
> 
> When do the playoffs start?


Yeah, the play-off's start next Sunday 

Man City vs. Liverpool
Man Utd vs. Everton
Arsenal vs. Chelsea
Tottenham vs. Newcastle

Can't wait, my money is on Everton clinching the Premier League Title.


----------



## kusksu

Just about getting over yesterday, can't believe we lost it that way. But congrats to City i thought they were the better team overall, but considering all our injuries and so called 'weakest' utd squad ever, we did brilliantly to last so long.

Have to be honest if we won the league the way City did yesterday, everyone would be screaming conspiracy. Specially considering QPR practically stopped playing when they found out they were going to survive.


----------



## Irish Jet

This_Guy said:


> I've never seen a team as excited over winning a REGULAR SEASON title as Man City.
> 
> I'm new to this soccer stuff, but is the playoff format a 1v8 2v7 3v6 4v5? Some pretty good matchups if it is. A Man City vs Man U championship would be beyond epic.
> 
> When do the playoffs start?


Greatest post I've ever seen.


----------



## Seb

This_Guy said:


> I've never seen a team as excited over winning a REGULAR SEASON title as Man City.
> 
> I'm new to this soccer stuff, but is the playoff format a 1v8 2v7 3v6 4v5? Some pretty good matchups if it is. A Man City vs Man U championship would be beyond epic.
> 
> When do the playoffs start?


This_Guy

:cashley


----------



## united_07

Yeah i cant wait for the World Series of Soccer, just hope United can turn it around after yesterday


----------



## Silent Alarm

This_Guy said:


> I've never seen a team as excited over winning a REGULAR SEASON title as Man City.
> 
> I'm new to this soccer stuff, but is the playoff format a 1v8 2v7 3v6 4v5? Some pretty good matchups if it is. A Man City vs Man U championship would be beyond epic.
> 
> When do the playoffs start?


----------



## Kiz

> Aston Villa sack manager Alex McLeish. In a statement, the Premier League club "confirm that [his] contract has been terminated with immediate effect".
> 
> The statement continues: "The club has been disappointed with this season's results, performances and the general message these have sent to our fans.
> 
> "The board wishes to assure supporters that we are conscious in every sense that Villa expects and deserves more and we will strive to deliver this."


and boom goes the dynamite


----------



## Destiny

This_Guy said:


> I've never seen a team as excited over winning a REGULAR SEASON title as Man City.
> 
> I'm new to this soccer stuff, but is the playoff format a 1v8 2v7 3v6 4v5? Some pretty good matchups if it is. A Man City vs Man U championship would be beyond epic.
> 
> When do the playoffs start?


:torres


----------



## CyberWaste

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Yeah, the play-off's start next Sunday
> 
> Man City vs. Liverpool
> Man Utd vs. Everton
> Arsenal vs. Chelsea
> Tottenham vs. Newcastle
> 
> Can't wait, my money is on Everton clinching the Premier League Title.


hmm id be going for spurs for the worlds premier league title, but do you think everton would stand a chance in winning the european league super cup at the start of june? valencia and parma will be tough opposition.

CANT WAIT for the british premier league super cup league draft in august though. I hear norwich are going for falcao and liverpool are looking to draw ronaldo (or however the fuck that draft shit works).

barcelona are looking to draw jamie carragher i heard through the grapevine.


----------



## Irish Jet

With the 2nd overall pick of the 2012 Barclays Premier League draft The Blackburn Rovers select...

Ronaldinho, AMC out of Brazil.

:kean


----------



## Rush

kusksu said:


> Just about getting over yesterday, can't believe we lost it that way. But congrats to City i thought they were the better team overall, but considering all our injuries and so called 'weakest' utd squad ever, we did brilliantly to last so long.
> 
> Have to be honest if we won the league the way City did yesterday, *everyone would be screaming conspiracy.* Specially considering QPR practically stopped playing when they found out they were going to survive.


people have screamed that, and that Barton got paid off :torres


----------



## CGS

This_Guy said:


> I've never seen a team as excited over winning a REGULAR SEASON title as Man City.
> 
> I'm new to this soccer stuff, but is the playoff format a 1v8 2v7 3v6 4v5? Some pretty good matchups if it is. A Man City vs Man U championship would be beyond epic.
> 
> When do the playoffs start?












Maybe now that McLeish is gone Villa will play some decent football


----------



## T-C

The Wire is such a fantastic show. I'm going to pretend that American horseshit was never spouted in here.


----------



## Seb

CyberWaste said:


> hmm id be going for spurs for the worlds premier league title, but do you think everton would stand a chance in winning the european league super cup at the start of june? valencia and parma will be tough opposition.
> 
> CANT WAIT for the british premier league super cup league draft in august though. I hear norwich are going for falcao and liverpool are looking to draw ronaldo (or however the fuck that draft shit works).
> 
> barcelona are looking to draw jamie carragher i heard through the grapevine.


The WORLD Premier League title is the MLS, silly.

Mcleish can fuck off, he's had Villa and Birmingham playing the most boring football i've seen in the PL in the last few years.


----------



## Joel

Man City vs Liverpool - City in 4
Man Utd vs Everton - United in 6
Arsenal vs Chelsea - Chelsea in 6
Spurs vs Newcastle - Newcastle in 7

Man City vs Newcastle - Man City in 5
Man Utd vs Chelsea - Chelsea in 7

Man City vs Chelsea - Chelsea in 7

Chelsea win Premier League title play offs :terry


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

No surprise Mcleish is gone, he's a shit manager.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

This_Guy said:


> I've never seen a team as excited over winning a REGULAR SEASON title as Man City.
> 
> I'm new to this soccer stuff, but is the playoff format a 1v8 2v7 3v6 4v5? Some pretty good matchups if it is. A Man City vs Man U championship would be beyond epic.
> 
> When do the playoffs start?


Are you for real? Gotta be trolling.


----------



## Rush

Joel said:


> Man City vs Liverpool - City in 4
> Man Utd vs Everton - United in 6
> Arsenal vs Chelsea - Chelsea in 6
> Spurs vs Newcastle - Newcastle in 7
> 
> Man City vs Newcastle - Man City in 5
> Man Utd vs Chelsea - Chelsea in 7
> 
> Man City vs Chelsea - Chelsea in 7
> 
> Chelsea win Premier League title play offs :terry


cmon, city in 4? we only lost once to them in 4 games this year. :suarez1


----------



## Kiz

who cares, we always step up during playoff time


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Rush said:


> cmon, city in 4? we only lost once to them in 4 games this year. :suarez1


I think, like every supporter of every other club, that he just wants to limit the amount of Liverpool games to sit through. :torres


----------



## Joel

Rush said:


> cmon, city in 4? we only lost once to them in 4 games this year. :suarez1


One sweep always occurs in the Play Offs. Gotta be in your series :cashley


----------



## Oliver-94

That was the best St. Totteringham's day ever lol. Our worst squad in the PL, worst start to a league season and we were 13 points behind Spurs at one stage yet we still finish above them in the final day.

It has been a great season considering the players we sold and lost due to injuries (Wilshire, Diaby, Sagna and etc) and also considering almost every one (Arsenal fans included) doubted us to finish in the top 4. There is still room for improvement though. I tihnk we should give Jenkinson a loan next year but he made his professional debut last year in League 1 and this is his very first season in the PL so he has done well. Though he could have cost us yesterday and a loan deal is needed to help his development. I'm not too sure about the potential signing of M'vila because Coquelin deserves a chance in the team. If Denilson got his chance in the 08-09 season, then why not Coquelin next season? 

Moments of the season was the North London Derby win, Thierry Henry's comeback (his goal against Sunderland proved crucial!) and yesterday's 2-3 win against WBA. 3rd is very vital as it allows us to progress to the group stages without any play offs and also have longer preparations.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Oliver, you've just gotta laugh at Spurs. We did bad this season, had a lot of rotten luck, and they STILL couldn't finish above us.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Oh shit, I put a tenner on Arsenal finishing in the top 4 after we crushed them. I don't know where I put the betting slip.

:shaq


----------



## Rush

yeah well liverpool not winning cost me 200 yesterday. as if our season wasn't shit enough.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I think, like every supporter of every other club, that he just wants to limit the amount of Liverpool games to sit through. :torres



cmon, we're comedy gold. gold jerry, gold.



Joel said:


> One sweep always occurs in the Play Offs. Gotta be in your series :cashley


i think you'll find our form in knockouts to be quite magnificant :stevie


----------



## Oliver-94

For The Win said:


> Oliver, you've just gotta laugh at Spurs. We did bad this season, had a lot of rotten luck, and they STILL couldn't finish above us.


 LOL Their best start to a season and best squad since the 60s (Yes, the 1960s!) and they only settled for 4th at the end.







No chance, eh Rafael?

Anyway, who do you want to win the CL next year? It's a win-win situation really. If Bayern win then it means Chelsea will not be in the CL next year and will not become the first London club to win it. If Chelsea win then there will be no Spuds in the CL next year.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Rush said:


> yeah well liverpool not winning cost me 200 yesterday. as if our season wasn't shit enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmon, we're comedy gold. gold jerry, gold.












Ouch. That's what you get for betting on Liverpool, though.


----------



## united_07

just seen this good stat



> Joey Barton: @Joey7Barton made 490 inaccurate passes in the opposition half of the pitch this season - the most of all outfielders in the PL


and he has only played 26 games this season :lmao


----------



## BANKSY

Can't wait to see Dalglish get another 50 million to spend.

:torres


----------



## This_Guy

Based on the numerous sarcastic responses I'm going to assume there aren't playoffs in the EPL. 

Serious question though, why aren't there playoffs? There would be great matchups and give some of the second tier teams a bit of hope. Plus the league would make bank of it.


----------



## seabs

*No. There are not playoffs in the Premier League. If you finish top after 38 games you've done enough to win the title.

Thank you for cheering me right up though.*


----------



## Kiz

cos they dont need playoffs. each team plays each other once home and once away. it's pointless. by the end the best team wins.


----------



## CGS

After 38 games why play anymore? It's just not needed in anyway. Plus there is no time to do so anyway since teams need the 2 months off for International tourny's and Getting teams ready for the following season.


----------



## This_Guy

Thank for the quick response Seabs. 

The Vancouver Canucks and Peyton Manning would love it if only the regular season counted. Manning would have a few more rings lol.


----------



## Irish Jet

There should be playoffs. It's a fucking conspiracy that it was settled on goal difference. Even Drogba agrees:










All scripted anyways. Who's running this fucking show?

:vince2


----------



## Humph

I wish there was prem playoffs, makes it more unpredictable and much more entertaining.


----------



## T-C

Playoffs are retarded, they are essentially just a money making scheme.


----------



## united_07

nah it should be decided on who gets the most points out of 38 games, which shows consistency, not who can win a few games at the end of the season


----------



## CGS

If the season was shorter I wouldn't oppose to them but after 38 games I don't think we really need anymore to decide who should win the title. 

If playoffs were to go anywhere near the league then maybe 3 - 8th place or something to decide the European places and even then I wouldn't be on board with it. Just not needed at all.


----------



## Kiz

i despise playoffs. massively.

still wouldnt be as bad as the argentine avg points of 3 years system. my word that would be awful.


----------



## Henry Hill

Mr. Snrub said:


> i despise playoffs. massively.
> 
> still wouldnt be as bad as the argentine avg points of 3 years system. my word that would be awful.


How long has that system been in place? Sounds Vince Russo esque.


----------



## GetReady2Fly

Irish Jet said:


> There should be playoffs. It's a fucking conspiracy that it was settled on goal difference. Even Drogba agrees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All scripted anyways. Who's running this fucking show?
> 
> :vince2


Your sig.
fpalm

A Man U fan, saying it was all planned all along.
Nice one


----------



## Kiz

http://onthebus.mcfc.co.uk/

just so no one missed it

henry hill, idk how long it's been in or if im even right but it was how river got relegated or something. deplorable system


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> http://onthebus.mcfc.co.uk/
> 
> just so no one missed it
> 
> henry hill, idk how long it's been in or if im even right but it was how river got relegated or something. deplorable system



is balotelli there? rumours that he got a flight to milan this morning


----------



## D'Angelo

Good God this celebration is awful. Hashtags & cliched music abound with one of the shittiest hosts ever.


----------



## Kiz

doesnt look like it no

trying to work out why hargreaves got ANYTHING. pity bus ride


----------



## seabs

*Mario missing another victory celebration? Awesome.*


----------



## steamed hams

Letlive said:


> I wish there was prem playoffs, makes it more unpredictable and much more entertaining.


And they make all the 'regular season' games less meaningful and exciting. I hate the play-offs in American sports. Football has it right, you have the league and then some cups as separate competitions for a bit of fun/teams that can't win the league have a chance of winning something. :downing


----------



## Kiz

yaya's not there either, but he probably couldnt get up there


----------



## Samoon

This_Guy said:


> I've never seen a team as excited over winning a REGULAR SEASON title as Man City.
> 
> I'm new to this soccer stuff, but is the playoff format a 1v8 2v7 3v6 4v5? Some pretty good matchups if it is. A Man City vs Man U championship would be beyond epic.
> 
> When do the playoffs start?


Post of the season.




This_Guy said:


> Based on the numerous sarcastic responses I'm going to assume there aren't playoffs in the EPL.
> 
> Serious question though, why aren't there playoffs? There would be great matchups and give some of the second tier teams a bit of hope. Plus the league would make bank of it.


This is not the english championship league.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Not watching the celebrations (duh...) but it would be funny if Mancini got on the mic and told Tevez to fuck off.

''Cheers for the help, Carlos. Now could you and Kia kindly piss off?''

Wishful thinking obviously.


----------



## steamed hams

MISSION FAILED.


----------



## D'Angelo

Hazard has said he is going to Manchester. 99% certain he'll end up at City. Just the type of wide man they need, and that's practically the title for next year tied up. Might go and cry.


----------



## CGS

If City get Hazard and Cavani then may god help us all. 

On the topic of City I keep forgetting Adebayor is contracted to them. Since he defo aint staying with Aguero & Mario pretty much staying and maybe Tevez now too (dont see Dzeko staying) where's he gonna go? Not sure if Spurs are willing to pay his wages and can't see anyone else in the league willing to do so either.


----------



## reDREDD

I think I know exactly what City's tactic is

They buy all the strikers, then rent them out as hitmen in lower squads to take points


----------



## seabs

*I still think there's a spot in the City squad for Adebayor with Dzeko flopping this season. Obviously not first team but he could be a good squad player for them if he wants to stay there. Could be a decent signing for Chelsea but if he leaves then I see him going abroad personally.*


----------



## danny_boy

Chain Gang solider said:


> If City get Hazard and Cavani then may god help us all.
> 
> On the topic of City I keep forgetting Adebayor is contracted to them. Since he defo aint staying with Aguero & Mario pretty much staying and maybe Tevez now too (dont see Dzeko staying) where's he gonna go? Not sure if Spurs are willing to pay his wages and can't see anyone else in the league willing to do so either.


If he doesn't go to Spurs permantly next season then I can see him going to one of those European clubs that have come into alot of money, Paris SG, Malaga or Anzhi

And just what is Carlos Tevez thinking about when holding that sign?


----------



## united_07

D'Angelo said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


what a cunt


----------



## Irish Jet

Ugh, what a disgusting vile piece of work Tevez is.


----------



## CGS

Seabs said:


> *I still think there's a spot in the City squad for Adebayor with Dzeko flopping this season. Obviously not first team but he could be a good squad player for them if he wants to stay there. Could be a decent signing for Chelsea but if he leaves then I see him going abroad personally.*


Problem with Ade though is that he's not something who would want to take a back role. He wants to be first choice for sure which is why I dont see him staying at City. 

PSG could be a good shout though.


----------



## wkdsoul

The issues with players coming back that are on high wages are easy to sort, City can offer to pay the difference in wages till contract expires. (Has no one in here played FM 12?). Its just getting the right fee.

It'll be either Edin or Mario to make way from Cavani (if most rumours are true), I would guess Edin.

Adebayor - Spurs - Spain - PSG
Santa Cruz - somewhere in Spain, 
Weiss - Anywhere in Europe
Hargreaves - Released.
Boyata - Back out on loan.
Pizzaro - Returned.
Bridge - Released.

1st Team - Hart, Richards, Kompany, Lescott, Clichy, Barry, Yaya, Hazard , Silva, Aguero, Cavani
2nd Team - Pantil - Zabaleta, Savic, Toure, Kolarov, De Jong, Milner, Johnson, Nasri, Tevez, Balotelli

Squad of 24.


----------



## D'Angelo

Yeah, Ade would want 1st team football. 

City still have weaknesses. They were dumped out of the CL in poor circumstances in an overrated group in terms of difficulty (Villareal relegated & Napoli not flying in Serie A, 5th). +they looked an ordinary side when missing keu layers like Kompany & Yaya. Thing is, if they buy Hazard who is a player that is guaranteed to win you games then a lot else becomes irrelevant in the EPL. Still not sure of dominance in Europe considering they are still reliant on several key players being fit all the time. They've been very fortunate with injuries, United the opposite. Madness that United kept on the same points.


Oh, Paul Scholes staying on at United. That's their summer business done then.


----------



## Irish Jet

If City sign Hazard and Cavani I will stab a child. They're getting Hazard, holding out hope that Cavani will go to Juve or something.

City don't need anymore fucking strikers.


----------



## united_07

Fergie just basically said next season will be the last for Scholes and Giggs


----------



## wkdsoul

We were poor in Europe but the group wasnt easy, Europa league shoulda been better, but the teams young, and we had a few issues with players, not necessarily injuries as with United, but Kolo's ban, Tevez leaving, Mario/Kompany Suspended, the killer was Yaya being taken out in Jan, we really lost momentum there, we look a diff side without him at times.

I hope/expect this win to be a massive mental challenge dealt with. (Now we know we can win it - not just think we can).

Saying that, i still have a bandaged hand, from jumping and punching the ceiling and no voice, and i have a job interview tomo... Brilliant.


----------



## D'Angelo

United fans, happy with your summer business? No point in buying Kagawa now Scholes' services have been secured for another year. Just the type of player you needed.

saracasm


----------



## Cliffy

Fergie and the boys are gunna be so fired up next season after all the trash talk.

That tevez picture is gunna do his nut in.

Our summer business ain't done yet. We'll get a couple of wingers yet.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Stay classy Carlos.


----------



## Irish Jet

Gill says he's "identified 3 or 4 players" and that the funds are there.

Standard stuff from him though.


----------



## reDREDD

So apparently we're like this close to getting hulk

yup


----------



## seabs

Irish Jet said:


> If City sign Hazard and Cavani I will stab a child. They're getting Hazard, holding out hope that Cavani will go to Juve or something.
> 
> City don't need anymore fucking strikers.


*Mario/Tevez/Dzeko can't be trusted over the course of a season. Tevez hasn;t even played very well bar the West Brom and Norwich matches. They need a world class striker to join Aguero and a poacher to accompany them. They need some width in midfield and a CB too.

Scholes staying on another season is obviously huge. Hopefully we wont be as reliant on him next season as were for the second half of this season.*


----------



## united_07

Portuguese press are trying to say united are going to pay £25m + Anderson, and Fabio for a season loan for Gaitan :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Oliver-94

Adebayor, Balotelli and Tevez will probably leave. City should go for Higuain. It seems like he is leaving Madrid. 

Falcao would be a huge addition to the team.


----------



## Seb

Mourinho has been pretty adamant that Higuain is staying at Madrid (even though it seems like he's wanted to leave for a while).


----------



## Silent Alarm

united_07 said:


> Portuguese press are trying to say united are going to pay £25m + Anderson, and Fabio for a season loan for Gaitan :lmao :lmao :lmao


Seems fair.


----------



## wkdsoul

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11679/7756885/Hazard-confirms-Manchester-move

Jesus £25m + Anderson... you paid £18mil for him! Fabio on loan is a good move though.


----------



## reDREDD

stupid hazard

i hope he gets herpes


----------



## steamed hams

Silent Alarm said:


> Barton's Twitter...


lol

I remember Barton's tweet about Shearer earlier in the season during MOTD- "Shit views, shit shirt, shit hair, sort it out slaphead." I think he was still at Newcastle then as well.


----------



## united_07

Hazard might as well come out and say he is going to city, everyone knows it


----------



## wkdsoul

united_07 said:


> Hazard might as well come out and say he is going to city, everyone knows it


I thought that, wasn't he quoted saying he'll be wearing blue next season already??


----------



## 5th-Horseman

redeadening said:


> So apparently we're like this close to getting hulk
> 
> yup



I look forward to him giving pleasure to all of us...


----------



## Green Light

"Odious little toad" is quite the insult


----------



## reDREDD

hulk isnt so bad

i guess


----------



## 5th-Horseman

redeadening said:


> hulk isnt so bad
> 
> i guess




Depends what we pay for him. I mean his agent seems to think he is worth 100 million euros, so I guess if we get him for like 80 then we have got a great bargain.


----------



## haribo

redeadening said:


> hulk isnt so bad
> 
> i guess


He's not incredible though :torres


----------



## wkdsoul

haribo said:


> He's not incredible though :torres


My Fav. complained about chant of the year...


----------



## Nige™

Chelsea should go for Falcao not Hulk.

Also, McLeish sacked but Kean survives.fpalm


----------



## reDREDD

We cant go for falcao because that would kill torres, forcing us to either sell him or bench him

And, well, they paid 40 million for him, theyre gonna expect a profit

If we got Hulk for 35 mill, perfect


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Nige™;11450212 said:


> Chelsea should go for Falcao not Hulk.
> 
> *Also, McLeish sacked but Kean survives.*fpalm



Mcleish is only talented

Kean is young _and_ talented.

:kean


----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> stupid hazard
> 
> i hope he gets herpes


Why is he stupid?


----------



## Humph

People are taking the RIP Fergie sign the wrong way. Some people think they want him dead because of it when it's clearly saying him and united are no longer a dynasty.


----------



## reDREDD

Joel said:


> Why is he stupid?


because i hate him

Seriously though, he made the logical choice

I hope he rots injured and on the bench

End his career Barton!


----------



## wkdsoul

redeadening said:


> because i hate him
> 
> Seriously though, he made the logical choice
> 
> I hope he rots injured and on the bench
> 
> End his career Barton!


Dude, did he nail ur miss's or something?? lol.

From what i've seen of him he looks good, pacey, quick, creative with an eye for goal.. its the pace we're missin.


----------



## D'Angelo

I wish we could afford Hazard and his wages. If only. Even then he'd join Madrid in 2-3 years so hey. (Trying to make myself feel better here)












Poldi looking good in Arsenal red.


----------



## reDREDD

Hazard was supposed to be ours. We need him the most dammit

And we were so close to signing him. It made the most sense

If, you know, we didnt finish 6th.

Still, I am so glad those spurs is a giant club rumours are dead. Christ those were getting annoying. Any day I was expecting some dumb link between Harry and Messi. I remember earlier there were talks of Spurs being on top for signing Hazard and Higauin. Because you know, Spurs is like Madrid


----------



## D'Angelo

That was when Spurs were flying high. Journalist's views = Spurs play well = link with stars.


----------



## reDREDD

It was still ridiculous

I saw a better chance of Hazard joining Villa than Spurs. It made ZERO sense.


----------



## Joel

We were just too slow as usual. We should have just pushed hard and got him last year.

We've missed out on so many of players who wanted to join us and now have become key for City. Just ridiculous really.


----------



## steamed hams

Letlive said:


> People are taking the RIP Fergie sign the wrong way. *Some people think they want him dead because of it* when it's clearly saying him and united are no longer a dynasty.


Some people really think that? :lol

Apparently Heskey and Guardiola are both 66-1 to become the next Villa manager. It's a sign! Both appointments would fill me with the same amount of happiness. 

Other odds include Ron Atkinson at 150-1. Hutz :terry


----------



## Seb

redeadening said:


> It was still ridiculous
> 
> I saw a better chance of Hazard joining Villa than Spurs. It made ZERO sense.


They were far from ridiculous, you realise he fuelled the rumours himself?

"Maybe it will be Tottenham. It is a great English club," he told RTBF. 

"I said that I would go to England and there is very good players [at Spurs]. I have not yet signed, this is going to happen soon," he added.

As for Higuain, I never saw them linked with him seriously, through January the striker they were really linked with was Loic Remy. With CL football and being a London team, Spurs will be a very attractive proposition next season for a lot of top players.


----------



## wkdsoul

Spurs would have made sense, they were flying early on and the promise of 1st team every game compared to City/United etc.


----------



## D'Angelo

An interesting question, as the Remy deal edges closer (or as it looks it is), as Ade looks to be out the door, have Spurs strengthened? IMO not really, Ade is just as good, probably even better than Remy. So in essence they will spent quite a chunk of their budget without strengthening massively from last season. IMO they'd be better off going after Giroud, the best striker in Ligue 1 this year. Still young like Remy, but his price will be low due to a clause as far as I know. Looks Munich bound though...

@Seb, some journalists claimed Spurs was his #1 destination, so not all was based purely off of those comments. 


@Joel, it happens to many clubs, but often particularly Arsenal & Chelsea. I could write a great XI on the players we have missed out on over the years. We seem to miss out more than most sadly.


----------



## Andre

Spoiler: lol Mcleish















lol, sorry if I stretched the page(and any sore bottoms).


----------



## reDREDD

1) They already have Bale, who theyre obsessed with
2) They can barely afford their current striker whos probably cheaper than Hazard
3) No matter how you spin it, theyre still just spurs

This is still a business. Lets not pretend the reason we got Mata and Arsenal didnt is because he looks better in blue than red


----------



## D'Angelo

Remember - the CL isn't guaranteed just yet (they might not even get in at all and end up with EL) Spurs run a tight ship, so I doubt they'll be able to go out and spend a lot of cash before that CL money comes in. 

If I was Levy and I got a good offer for Modric I'd let him leave and re-invest in a better squad. They have a very good first XI, but 'arry barely trusts anyone beyond the first 14 or 15 players. IMO they have a good squad, but for some reason 'arry doesn't think so, so they'll have to spend to improve or the same will happen next season. Redeadening makes a great point, their best striker doesn't even belong to them and they can't afford him. That's fairly damning for a club that wants sustained success. Of course it will be interesting to see what they do, as this is a critical summer for them. They will have to loosen up on a strict wage budget and be bold. Fucking up 3rd place could haunt them for years. It would put us in a horrible situation and them in a great one.


----------



## reDREDD

Harry is a weird coach. For gods sake he tried playing Modric on the wing for a while

And when Van Der Vaart was being shit, he didnt even consider changing tactics

He can wheel and deal all he wants but im not sold on him tactically. Hence why England is not the job for him.


----------



## united_07

Antonio Valencia picks up every award at the United end of season awards, Player's Player, Goal and Fans player, of the Season


----------



## reDREDD

he deserved them

Just like Ramy picked up player of the season from us, and Mata won the vote


----------



## united_07

:torres

:kean


----------



## Parison Sapphire

redeadening said:


> 1) They already have Bale, who theyre obsessed with
> 2) *They can barely afford their current striker whos probably cheaper than Hazard*
> 3) No matter how you spin it, theyre still just spurs
> 
> This is still a business. Lets not pretend the reason we got Mata and Arsenal didnt is because he looks better in blue than red


Not even remotely true, we could pay his wages if we wanted to but we've kept a wage structure cap which is currently below £100,000 a week. We're one of the few teams who isn't in debt in the league and we have a multi-millionaire chairman. I can see your blind hate for Spurs jumps to poor conclusions though .


----------



## EGame

redeadening said:


> Harry is a weird coach. For gods sake he tried playing Modric on the wing for a while
> 
> And when Van Der Vaart was being shit, he didnt even consider changing tactics
> 
> He can wheel and deal all he wants but im not sold on him tactically. Hence why England is not the job for him.


My theory behind it all was that ol arry is just trying to make Modric copy Silva's role at City. Didn't work out too well for him. 

Fuck Hazard btw, the more this guy talks the more of a douchebag he seems to be. 

"I will be joining Manchester next season"

Fuck off. 

Higuain will likely be out of Madrid not that it will be any huge loss. Madrid is probably the only club that could lose a player like Higuain with it not being that big of a deal.


----------



## D'Angelo

LOLKEAN. TOP HALF FINISH AND CC WIN HAHAHAHAHAHA.











hard man poldi.




Parison Sapphire said:


> Not even remotely true, we could pay his wages if we wanted to but we've kept a wage structure cap which is currently below £100,000 a week. We're one of the few teams who isn't in debt in the league and we have a multi-millionaire chairman. I can see your blind hate for Spurs jumps to poor conclusions though .


So you can't afford him under your current structure basically. There's no way Spurs would blow their budget on Ade at £150k a week+, and his big transfer fee. Not in debt but still spent more than Arsenal who have built a 60,000 seater stadium and haven't finished above us during this time... although you should have done this year.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

EGame said:


> My theory behind it all was that ol arry is just trying to make Modric copy Silva's role at City. Didn't work out too well for him.


Arry wouldn't have done that for a tactical manoeuvre I can assure you . Modric started out on the left for us originally and was actually pretty good but since moving into the centre each time he's put on the wing he's played awful which I can't help but find frustrating considering he's been put there quite a few times. Wish 'Arry would work on rotation and not just expect the same 11 to peform highly throughout the whole season, it's been costly two seasons running now.


----------



## D'Angelo

Why wouldn't 'arry do it for tactical reasons? Modric is great in the middle and for some reason he sees fit to move him out wide when there are other options. Bale in a free role was one of the worst decisions by a manager all season. He has done so many things wrong post-Christmas it isn't even funny.


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Hazard to City means that Nasri is stuck on the bench for longer, I'm down with that.


I will take the wonderboys from FC Basel, anyway. Shaqiri and Xhaka, plz.

Shaqiri will be just as good, probably half the price.


----------



## Snowman

BOSS said:


> If Hazard to City means that Nasri is stuck on the bench for longer, I'm down with that.
> 
> 
> I will take the wonderboys from FC Basel, anyway. Shaqiri and Xhaka, plz.
> 
> Shaqiri will be just as good, probably half the price.


Shaqiri has already been signed by Bayern Munich.


----------



## wkdsoul

http://www.mcfc.co.uk/citytv/Interviews/2012/May/Interview-with-Khaldoon-Al-Muburak

12.20secs.... that's what they wanna build??


----------



## reDREDD

He's clearly talking out of his ass on the whole fan thing. City arent even close to the most popular club in the middle east. Sure a few bandwaggoners popped up but id say the most popular are

Barca
United
Chelsea
Milan
Arsenal
Madrid
Bayern
Juve
Inter

I basically see more Marseille and Dortmund shirts than City ones. Maybe next season it will change



Parison Sapphire said:


> Not even remotely true, we could pay his wages if we wanted to but we've kept a wage structure cap which is currently below £100,000 a week. We're one of the few teams who isn't in debt in the league and we have a multi-millionaire chairman. I can see your blind hate for Spurs jumps to poor conclusions though .


What blind hate? Harry is one of the biggest douches in football and Bale is one of the most overrated


----------



## Mikey Damage

SN0WMAN said:


> Shaqiri has already been signed by Bayern Munich.


Did not know this. 

Excuse for me a moment...WHILE I FUCKING GO RIOT GODDAMNIT MOTHERFUCKER

12m euros!? MOTHEFUCKER. 

Arsene, you cheap bastard. :kobe2


----------



## Irish Jet

:kean :kean :kean

:lmao

The hits keep coming. Oh dear.


----------



## wkdsoul

redeadening said:


> He's clearly talking out of his ass on the whole fan thing. City arent even close to the most popular club in the middle east. Sure a few bandwaggoners popped up but id say the most popular are
> 
> Barca
> United
> Chelsea
> Milan
> Arsenal
> Madrid
> Bayern
> Juve
> Inter
> 
> I basically see more Marseille and Dortmund shirts than City ones. Maybe next season it will change
> 
> 
> 
> What blind hate? Harry is one of the biggest douches in football and Bale is one of the most overrated


He does say if we're not there now in a few years, it was off the back end of the discussion regarding branding, was more the academy i was trying to point out? surely a good thing for the England team/game?? as well as City of course..


----------



## reDREDD

That pitch and academy, if built, is an absolutely terrifying prospect

Roman, start spending. Now.

united and arsenal better beef up in summer or this is looking like a City dynasty. Only way to stop it is destroy the club while its young


----------



## wkdsoul

They have the permission it seems after a quick search and update but no break ground date set yet.. Might bet the summer i would guess.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

D'Angelo said:


> Why wouldn't 'arry do it for tactical reasons? Modric is great in the middle and for some reason he sees fit to move him out wide when there are other options. Bale in a free role was one of the worst decisions by a manager all season. He has done so many things wrong post-Christmas it isn't even funny.


He didn't do it for tactical reasons recently because we had no left back available so he shifted him out wide and moved Bale left back (I suppose you can call it tactical). Also the Bale thing is surprisingly not the worst thing he's done all season, but it was a big mitake.


----------



## Humph

So many RVP/City articles


----------



## reDREDD

The thought of Wenger with money, that is City's future

Oh god, the horror

Dammit Fergie, get your shit together! Strike back like you did against us!


----------



## wkdsoul

Letlive said:


> So many RVP/City articles


Really ?


----------



## Parison Sapphire

redeadening said:


> What blind hate? Harry is one of the biggest douches in football and Bale is one of the most overrated


Blind hate for Spurs in general picking some points which aren't relevant to Harry and Bale. Saying stuff like we can't afford players just because you dislike Spurs is non-sense.


----------



## Humph

wkdsoul said:


> Really ?


Nahh my bad I read one and shit my pants. It was about his agent saying he has had a meeting with city but I've also just read

Arsenal are putting the finishing touches on a club record £7million-per-season deal to keep Robin van Persie.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-5m-signing-fee-Van-Persie.html#ixzz1utKt8600


----------



## reDREDD

Parison Sapphire said:


> Blind hate for Spurs in general picking some points which aren't relevant to Harry and Bale. Saying stuff like we can't afford players just because you dislike Spurs is non-sense.


But you cant afford certain players

If you did, your top striker wouldnt be a guy on loan


----------



## wkdsoul

Letlive said:


> Nahh my bad I read one and shit my pants. It was about his agent saying he has had a meeting with city but I've also just read
> 
> Arsenal are putting the finishing touches on a club record £7million-per-season deal to keep Robin van Persie.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-5m-signing-fee-Van-Persie.html#ixzz1utKt8600


We were offering 10.9m a year two day ago, according to the same paper.. lol

210k a week.


----------



## seabs

AndreBaker said:


> Spoiler: lol Mcleish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, sorry if I stretched the page(and any sore bottoms).


*Use spoiler tags if the image stretches the screen *


united_07 said:


> :torres
> 
> :kean


:kean


----------



## steamed hams

lol'ing at that pic Andre Baker. Also, I'm not a Spurs hater, even though some of their fans seem like douches (every team has them I guess).

#teambayern :arry


----------



## vamp1ro

Can someone provide an update on the tables as for Relegation / Promotion? I can't access them at the moment.


----------



## Andre

Look on the right hand side of the main page *Vamp1ro*, link is below.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/

Cheers for the heads up *Seabs*.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

redeadening said:


> But you cant afford certain players
> 
> If you did, your top striker wouldnt be a guy on loan


Once again...

We keep a cap of our wages so they don't get too extortionate (like £60,000 a week isn't enough anyway :no. We _could_ afford to buy and give the wages that Ade wants we're merely sticking to principals to keep the wage structure down. Ade wants £170,000 a week which we can afford but we choose not to.


----------



## reDREDD

So your logic is, you could afford to pay anyone whatever wages they want, but you wont because you choose not to?

By the same logic, does that mean fulham can afford Tevez? Because you know, the money is there, but who wants to spend it


----------



## wkdsoul

http://www.espn.co.uk/football/sport/story/149862.html

http://www.espn.co.uk/football/sport/story/150870.html

so if i do the detective work...... United,but only in away games??


----------



## reDREDD

I think its safe to say Hazard is not the Riddler

He said he's wearing blue next season, and that he's playing for a Manchester club.

safe to say then that he's joining










Manchester Futsal Club


----------



## Parison Sapphire

redeadening said:


> So your logic is, you could afford to pay anyone whatever wages they want, but you wont because you choose not to?
> 
> By the same logic, does that mean fulham can afford Tevez? Because you know, the money is there, but who wants to spend it


That's possibly the worst comparison ever and no where near the logic that you seem to think I'm getting at, we're in a stronger financial situation to Fulham. We have a wage structure to avoid it going out of proportion. We choose not to spend over the wages £100,000 to keep finances at a good level I'm honestly not making it up. We've been willing to spend big money in the past with apparent bids for Aguero and Rossi in high values (think around £30-35million) we know for a fact that the money is there. It's how we bought the likes of Modric in the first place. Take into account the fact that Chelsea were offering us big money for Modric and we were turning down shows we're not under any financial problems.


----------



## reDREDD

You're not in financial problems, but the way Harry talks, it's like he thinks he manages Real Madrid


----------



## Henry Hill

Seabs said:


> *Mario/Tevez/Dzeko can't be trusted over the course of a season. Tevez hasn;t even played very well bar the West Brom and Norwich matches. They need a world class striker to join Aguero and a poacher to accompany them. They need some width in midfield and a CB too.
> 
> Scholes staying on another season is obviously huge. Hopefully we wont be as reliant on him next season as were for the second half of this season.*


You're judging an overweight Tevez who had been off playing golf for months. It won't take him long to reach his 2011 form again and then City won't be in need of any other strikers. Agree on the points about midfield and CB though.


----------



## Zen

Finishing 6th is like the worst result for Chelsea in many many years


----------



## Kiz

Seabs said:


> *I still think there's a spot in the City squad for Adebayor with Dzeko flopping this season. Obviously not first team but he could be a good squad player for them if he wants to stay there. Could be a decent signing for Chelsea but if he leaves then I see him going abroad personally.*


:lmao at dzeko flopping

14 goals in 28 games. what a flop. 99% of teams would kill for a player to flop like that. i'd rather have dzeko than adebayor

plus only just saw the sign tevez is holding, obviously referencing the 'not in my lifetime' quote. dish it out but cant take it i see.


----------



## Zen

Really hope Di Matte get's a chance at managing Chelsea he desearves it.


----------



## BANKSY

I would get rid of Balotelli and Tevez if I was Mancini. Quality players no doubt, but way too much aggro and negative media attention.


----------



## Razor King

Getting rid of Balotelli would be bad. Yes, he's quite a character, but he has the ability. He can change games. He completely changed the match when he came on for City against QPR.

For Tevez, due to all the negative sagas, I believe Tevez's future lies away from Etihad Stadium. If possible, Juventus should bid for him. If they can get somebody like Tevez, Juventus will be a massive opposition for anybody in the CL and the Serie A.

van Persie set to talk with Wenger on Wednesday. Just sign up van Persie! You may win trophies elsewhere but you won't be worshiped as you are--anywhere else. Wait, we are winning the PL next season--so be in a record-breaking "Invincibles v.2" side.  This time; it's 100 points. :wenger




D'Angelo said:


> I wish we could afford Hazard and his wages. If only. Even then he'd join Madrid in 2-3 years so hey. (Trying to make myself feel better here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poldi looking good in Arsenal red.


King Poldi :mark:


----------



## Henry Hill

No-one at Juventus seems like a dick though so I doubt Conte will want to upset that vibe by signing Tevez. Plus I think they'd be better off with a fox in the box type given their already brilliant midfield. They just need a guy who can score loads of goals all season long.


----------



## Razor King

^ Well, then that's Higuain.

So, Chelsea, Newcastle, and Liverpool have qualified for the Europa League? What about the team with "least number of fouls?" :no:

I think the winner of the FA Cup should qualify for the CL. Would raise the stakes massively.


----------



## Henry Hill

Razor King said:


> ^ Well, then that's Higuain.
> 
> So, Chelsea, Newcastle, and Liverpool have qualified for the Europa League? What about the team with "least number of fouls?" :no:
> 
> *I think the winner of the FA Cup should qualify for the CL.* Would raise the stakes massively.


Yes, this needs to happen. Although if it did they would probably have to seed the tournament.


----------



## united_07

German press are reporting kagawa and his agent are flying into manchester today :mark:


----------



## Emarosa

I think it's already a done deal. Seems like an Ozil type signing. Not too expensive but good value. Might also mean we get rid of Park.


----------



## Gunner14

Razor King said:


> ^ Well, then that's Higuain.
> 
> So, Chelsea, Newcastle, and Liverpool have qualified for the Europa League? What about the team with "least number of fouls?" :no:
> 
> I think the winner of the FA Cup should qualify for the CL. Would raise the stakes massively.


Fair play spots have gone to norway holland and i forget the 3rd country.


----------



## Gunner14

Sir Alex Ferguson expects the Premier League champions to be big spenders this summer. "We know City are going to spend fortunes, pay stupid money and silly salaries. We know that happens. We can't do anything about that," the Scot told MUTV.

Ferdinand, Veron, Carrick, Nani, Valencia, Rooney, Berbatov, lol clearly not just bitter.

Also Do people really think city will still need to keep paying ridiculous sums?? Now their Premier League Champions and a Champions League club they have alot more to offer than when they were a mid table club building or a 3rd place side with a dream.


----------



## Razor King

Kagawa to United is almost done.

Whatever happened to M'Vila to Arsenal!


----------



## united_07

Gunner14 said:


> Sir Alex Ferguson expects the Premier League champions to be big spenders this summer. "We know City are going to spend fortunes, pay stupid money and silly salaries. We know that happens. We can't do anything about that," the Scot told MUTV.
> 
> Ferdinand, Veron, Carrick, Nani, Valencia, Rooney, Berbatov, lol clearly not just bitter.
> 
> Also Do people really think city will still need to keep paying ridiculous sums?? Now their Premier League Champions and a Champions League club they have alot more to offer than when they were a mid table club building or a 3rd place side with a dream.


yeah but those transfer arent in the space of couple of seasons, at least united earned that money before spending it. The list of players you gave cost nearly the same amount as city spent in one season in 2010

all in the last few years for city 


> Sergio Aguero (£38m, Atletico Madrid, August 2011).
> 
> Robinho (£32.5m, Real Madrid, September 2008).
> 
> Edin Dzeko (£27m, Wolfsburg, January 2011).
> 
> David Silva (£26m, Valencia, June 2010).
> 
> James Milner (£26m, Aston Villa, July 2010).
> 
> Carlos Tevez (£25.5m, July 2009).
> 
> Emmanuel Adebayor (£25m, Arsenal, July 2009).
> 
> Samir Nasri (£24m, Arsenal, August 2011).
> 
> Mario Balotelli (£24m, Inter Milan, July 2010).
> 
> Yaya Toure (£24m, Barcelona, July 2010).
> 
> Joleon Lescott (£22m, Everton, August 2009)
> 
> Roque Santa Cruz (18m, Blackburn, July 2009)
> 
> Jo (18m, CSKA, July 2008)
> 
> Kolo Toure (£16m, Arsenal, July 2009)



and now this summer Hazard will be around £30-35m, and im guessing more will be brought in


----------



## Razor King

Hahahahaha @ 22 million to that clown Lescott.


----------



## Rush

Lescott had a good year last year tbf.

City have spent a lot sure, but its really their growth into a big club that has been accelerated. They will not keep spending that money, and United fans will have to find some other way of being bitter.


----------



## Gunner14

Razor King said:


> Kagawa to United is almost done.
> 
> Whatever happened to M'Vila to Arsenal!


He hit a 17 year old got arrested and now we're not interested apparently. Also Wenger realised Biglia was under half the price so he'll sign him instead along with Kalou.



united_07 said:


> yeah but those transfer arent in the space of couple of seasons, at least united earned that money before spending it. The list of players you gave cost nearly the same amount as city spent in one season in 2010
> 
> all in the last few years for city
> 
> 
> and now this summer Hazard will be around £30-35m, and im guessing more will be brought in





Rush said:


> Lescott had a good year last year tbf.
> 
> City have spent a lot sure, but its really their growth into a big club that has been accelerated. They will not keep spending that money, and United fans will have to find some other way of being bitter.


Earned it?? Through Sponsors who jump onto your glory seeking based club.

Shiek Mansoor has chosen to sponsor City. Whats the difference. Well the only difference is Man utd are nearly a billion pounds in debt and you won nothing and City have all the cash they want because some guy woke up one day and decided you know what i wanna be a legend.

1 thing you notice about every city signing is they were all transfer listed or looking for a move. They have never once unsettled a player to try and buy him. Never once hijacked a players move by kidnapping him at the airport like United did with Berbatov.

Alot of people want to moan about City spending money but at the end of the day if you go back a few years to when the investment came in City would be one of the clubs id want to see taken over. City, Everton, Aston Villa, Sunderland or Newcastle are all clubs i wouldnt be grudge getting this level of investment because with those you can actually build something.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rush said:


> Lescott had a good year last year tbf.
> 
> City have spent a lot sure, but its really their growth into a big club that has been accelerated. They will not keep spending that money, *and United fans will have to find some other way of being bitter.*


Any tips? You guys wrote the book on this.


----------



## EGame

This is fucking hilarious...



Nasri said:


> "People at Arsenal tried to make out that I came here for the money," Nasri said. "I hope they are watching me now, collecting my Premier League winner's medal. I believe they have not won a trophy for many years now.
> 
> "I made the hard choice to come and fight for my place at a big club, where they never settle for second best, and I have proved it correct.
> 
> "I now hope the Arsenal fans can get on with their lives and forget me, they should celebrate their third-place achievement and I will focus on winning titles."
> 
> Nasri also suggested that some players at Arsenal are not giving their all to the cause, but are happy to take their wages and settle for third place in the table.
> 
> "If all that I was interested in was money, the easiest decision would have been to stay at Arsenal, picking up my money every week and walking into the team," he said.
> 
> "There are many people doing this right now at Arsenal."


----------



## Humph

MEET


----------



## wkdsoul

Hahahaha...


----------



## seabs

united_07 said:


> yeah but those transfer arent in the space of couple of seasons, at least united earned that money before spending it. The list of players you gave cost nearly the same amount as city spent in one season in 2010
> 
> all in the last few years for city
> 
> 
> 
> Sergio Aguero (£38m, Atletico Madrid, August 2011).
> 
> Robinho (£32.5m, Real Madrid, September 2008).
> 
> Edin Dzeko (£27m, Wolfsburg, January 2011).
> 
> David Silva (£26m, Valencia, June 2010).
> 
> James Milner (£26m, Aston Villa, July 2010).
> 
> Carlos Tevez (£25.5m, July 2009).
> 
> Emmanuel Adebayor (£25m, Arsenal, July 2009).
> 
> Samir Nasri (£24m, Arsenal, August 2011).
> 
> Mario Balotelli (£24m, Inter Milan, July 2010).
> 
> Yaya Toure (£24m, Barcelona, July 2010).
> 
> Joleon Lescott (£22m, Everton, August 2009)
> 
> Roque Santa Cruz (18m, Blackburn, July 2009)
> 
> Jo (18m, CSKA, July 2008)
> 
> Kolo Toure (£16m, Arsenal, July 2009)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now this summer Hazard will be around £30-35m, and im guessing more will be brought in
Click to expand...




> Robinho (£32.5m, Real Madrid, September 2008).
> 
> James Milner (£26m, Aston Villa, July 2010).
> 
> Emmanuel Adebayor (£25m, Arsenal, July 2009).
> 
> Roque Santa Cruz (18m, Blackburn, July 2009)
> 
> Jo (18m, CSKA, July 2008)
> 
> Kolo Toure (£16m, Arsenal, July 2009)


*All ended up being a total waste of money. £135.5m. Gave Lescott and Dzeko the benefit of the doubt too as they were just overpriced rather than a total waste of money. You could make a point for Tevez too.*


Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao at dzeko flopping
> 
> 14 goals in 28 games. what a flop. 99% of teams would kill for a player to flop like that. i'd rather have dzeko than adebayor
> 
> plus only just saw the sign Tevez is holding, obviously referencing the 'not in my lifetime' quote. dish it out but cant take it i see.


*He's played woefully since the first 10 games when he got nearly all of them goals all at once. Nearly all of his goals have been in easy high scoring games too and bar the one on the final day how many really important goals has contributed like Aguero and Mario have? He cost £27m too. You expect him to play well all season for that, not just have a strong ten games at the start and then turn to shit.*


----------



## Shepard

:lol that quote in your sig Seabs.


Also :mon is back, happy days.

:twat is a great addition also


----------



## Humph

HE'S COMING HOME












> Sunderland were not expected to sign Bendtner on a permanent basis following a season’s loan from Arsenal but his lack of focus before Sunday’s game was the final straw for manager Martin O’Neill.
> Bendtner attended the team meeting at the hotel, but disappeared afterwards and turned up 20 minutes after the bus had left. When he eventually arrived at the Stadium of Light in a taxi he was told by O’Neill he would be watching from the stands.


----------



## united_07

Rumours that dalglish is no longer liverpool manager











NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


KEEP 'KING' KENNY!!


----------



## Magsimus

united_07 said:


> Rumours that dalglish is no longer liverpool manager


----------



## haribo

> Manchester City boss Roberto Mancini says he is '101 per cent' certain that Mario Balotelli will be staying with the club this summer.


Soo...he'll selling him next week then?


----------



## Shepard

Letlive said:


> HE'S COMING HOME


his own fault for not turning up really. If his wage demands were fucking ridiculous I'd have definitely taken him though. Had a good season overall.

Also
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/may/15/football-transfer-rumours-fernando-lorente

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...fter-he-was-dropped-for-missing-team-bus.html



> *Sunderland* will abandon plans to sign the Arsenal loanee Nicklas Bendtner after the striker missed the team bus on Sunday, and also because he isn't actually very good, and will turn their attention instead to Athletic Bilbao's Fernando Llorente.


Probably a load of crap since he's far too good for us but if this happened then fapfapfapfapfap :mark:


----------



## united_07

strong United team travelling to Belfast for Harry Gregg's testamonial tonight at 7pm




> L'gaard Amos Jones Evra Evans Rio Fornasier Giverin Giggs Park Scholes Cleverley Young Nani Valencia Rooney Berbatov Owen Chicha.


----------



## Magsimus

Shepard said:


> Probably a load of crap since he's far too good for us but if this happened then fapfapfapfapfap :mark:


No offence but possibly the most ridiculous rumour I've ever seen.

rimo


----------



## haribo

Damn, Dortmund only paid £250,000 for Kagawa two years ago? :wilkins


----------



## EGame

Llorente is probably valued around 35-40 million...


----------



## BANKSY

Excited to see Podolski in the prem , he always seems to go BOSS MODE in international tournaments so will be interesting to see what he can do the league.

Arsenal probably got the two most powerful left footers in the league now.


----------



## Shepard

Magsimus said:


> No offence but possibly the most ridiculous rumour I've ever seen.
> 
> rimo


I know but I can dream can't I :side:

So long as O'Neill doesn't buy Heskey instead :suarez2


----------



## Kiz

Seabs said:


> *All ended up being a total waste of money. £135.5m. Gave Lescott and Dzeko the benefit of the doubt too as they were just overpriced rather than a total waste of money. You could make a point for Tevez too.*
> 
> *He's played woefully since the first 10 games when he got nearly all of them goals all at once. Nearly all of his goals have been in easy high scoring games too and bar the one on the final day how many really important goals has contributed like Aguero and Mario have? He cost £27m too. You expect him to play well all season for that, not just have a strong ten games at the start and then turn to shit.*


it's difficult to score goals when you're on the bench. as shown on the weekend, put the ball on his head and he will always be a chance to score. that why we need a winger, to put the ball on his head. if we sign hazard, expect aguero/dzeko to be the preferable starters. there was even a stat somewhere that dzeko complimented aguero the best. plus he has something like 9 assists, great for someone who has atrocious first touch. the 4 goals at whl showed exactly what he can do. pointless selling him now (even though at times he's been carrol-esque)


----------



## wkdsoul

Robinho wasnt a waste of Money. He was the first domino, we needed to sign a marquee mercenary, didn't matter who just a world class name to get us on the transfer market radar of the players around the world. He came he left by then it didn't matter.

The rest yes, bar Milner he's done ok, but we overpaid for him but that's not his fault. He's English, they always cost an extra 5-10mil. lol  United have overpaid plenty of times.. Anderson £18mil? Saha 12mil? Hargreaves 17mil? - You can make the same argue meant for any club if you analyse all the transfers.

Dzeko's done ok, but his first touch is poor and we play short passes around the box, if we had two out and out wingers he'd have a field day. I expect him to leave. 

And we've build a league winning side in five years. We've just had the luxury of not having to clear out the flops to raise the cash, when they've not worked. It looks worse with today transfer prices, Fergie started building his team in 1986, he made by then standards lash buys all over the place, Pallister the most expensive defender in Britain, he broke the transfer record 4 times. We've broke it once.. (Cheers Ronaldo.. ) 

They cash spent is fair, we were in Div 2, the year United did the Treble, thats a hell of a gap to make up and looks like that gap was about 350mil in total..


----------



## united_07

wkdsoul said:


> Robinho wasnt a waste of Money. He was the first domino, we needed to sign a marquee mercenary, didn't matter who just a world class name to get us on the transfer market radar of the players around the world. He came he left by then it didn't matter.
> 
> The rest yes, bar Milner he's done ok, but we overpaid for him but that's not his fault. He's English, they always cost an extra 5-10mil. lol  United have overpaid plenty of times.. Anderson £18mil? Saha 12mil? Hargreaves 17mil? - You can make the same argue meant for any club if you analyse all the transfers.
> 
> Dzeko's done ok, but his first touch is poor and we play short passes around the box, if we had two out and out wingers he'd have a field day. I expect him to leave.
> 
> And we've build a league winning side in five years. We've just had the luxury of not having to clear out the flops to raise the cash, when they've not worked. It looks worse with today transfer prices,* Fergie started building his team in 1986, he made by then standards lash buys all over the place*, Pallister the most expensive defender in Britain, he broke the transfer record 4 times. We've broke it once.. (Cheers Ronaldo.. )
> 
> They cash spent is fair, we were in Div 2, the year United did the Treble, thats a hell of a gap to make up and looks like that gap was about 350mil in total..


in that time United were only the 3rd biggest spenders though, so it was hardly major


----------



## Kiz

would honestly convert kolarov into a winger, his crossing is superb. he's too suspect defensively but better than clichy going forward


----------



## Joel

united_07 said:


> in that time United were only the 3rd biggest spenders though, so it was hardly major


In the country or in the world?

Anyways, everyone who has money spends it. Are you supposed to just sit down and watch it open eyed? Football is all about money. You don't get success without it. Is it fair to some struggling clubs, not really. But we live in an unfair world so at the end of the day, it's tough shit.


----------



## Magsimus

Shepard said:


> I know but I can dream can't I :side:
> 
> So long as O'Neill doesn't buy Heskey instead :suarez2


No need to worry, he won't buy him.

He's on a free :hesk2


----------



## united_07

Joel said:


> In the country or in the world?
> 
> Anyways, everyone who has money spends it. Are you supposed to just sit down and watch it open eyed? Football is all about money. You don't get success without it. Is it fair to some struggling clubs, not really. But we live in an unfair world so at the end of the day, it's tough shit.


country, both liverpool and spurs spent more than united in those years


----------



## wkdsoul

http://www.transferleague.co.uk/


Jesus, if those tables are accurate my hats off even more to Moyes and Wenger..


----------



## wkdsoul

united_07 said:


> country, both liverpool and spurs spent more than united in those years


Liverpool has been shocking.. It was just to reflect the amount of grief city are getting you'd think United never spent a penny, to get there first Premier League trophy. I expect it'll calm down eventually.. lol. We've still spent less than Chelsea.. lol


----------



## united_07




----------



## Gunner14

wkdsoul said:


> http://www.transferleague.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Jesus, if those tables are accurate my hats off even more to Moyes and Wenger..


Thats net spend. It just shows Wenger has no ability to keep hold of players. Look at 1st box thats all thats important. MONEY SPENT ON CHOOSING PLAYERS TO DEVELOP YOUR CLUB

£341M 5th highest in the premeiership. then when you consider the backbone of 2 of our titles was George Grahams side what Wenger has done isn't even remotely impressive.

1st Club to pay over 100k a week in wage - Arsenal.
Biggest spenders from 01-04 - Arsenal.
Most amount of transfer signing to never make an appearance for 1st team - Wenger
Most amount of transfer signing to play less than 10 games for the club - Wenger.
Least amount of trophies won in last 7 years - Wenger.


----------



## wkdsoul

Gunner14 said:


> Thats net spend. It just shows Wenger has no ability to keep hold of players. Look at 1st box thats all thats important. MONEY SPENT ON CHOOSING PLAYERS TO DEVELOP YOUR CLUB
> 
> £341M 5th highest in the premeiership. then when you consider the backbone of 2 of our titles was George Grahams side what Wenger has done isn't even remotely impressive.
> 
> 1st Club to pay over 100k a week in wage - Arsenal.
> Biggest spenders from 01-04 - Arsenal.
> Most amount of transfer signing to never make an appearance for 1st team - Wenger
> Most amount of transfer signing to play less than 10 games for the club - Wenger.
> Least amount of trophies won in last 7 years - Wenger.


Not a fan of Wenger then?? Surely you must have been at somepoint, he did hav u winning with Phenominal football.. 

You'll be ok, You'll get Pep next summer...


----------



## Gunner14

wkdsoul said:


> http://www.transferleague.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Jesus, if those tables are accurate my hats off even more to Moyes and Wenger..





wkdsoul said:


> Not a fan of Wenger then?? Surely you must have been at somepoint, he did hav u winning with Phenominal football..
> 
> You'll be ok, You'll get Pep next summer...


Nope ive always been embarrased by his comments. Growing up in Manchester with Wenger being owned at every turn by Fergie was very tough. it was forgiveable when he actually cared about the club and what he was doing but now he's just an embarrassment. Regardless of how pretty our football used to be.


----------



## Silent Alarm

> "People at Arsenal tried to make out that I came here for the money," Nasri said. "I hope they are watching me now, collecting my Premier League winner's medal. I believe they have not won a trophy for many years now.
> 
> "I made the hard choice to come and fight for my place at a big club, where they never settle for second best, and I have proved it correct.
> 
> "I now hope the Arsenal fans can get on with their lives and forget me, they should celebrate their third-place achievement and I will focus on winning titles."
> 
> Nasri also suggested that some players at Arsenal are not giving their all to the cause, but are happy to take their wages and settle for third place in the table.
> 
> "If all that I was interested in was money, the easiest decision would have been to stay at Arsenal, picking up my money every week and walking into the team," he said.
> 
> "There are many people doing this right now at Arsenal."


Bit disrespectful. It's one thing taking the piss out of the fans, that's fair enough really considering they sing ''Sami, you're a cunt'' but it's a bit classless taking cheap pops at the club who paid you thousands and thousands of pounds a week and helped make him the player he is.


----------



## Kiz

with the amount of shit he's copped too bloody right he should have a go back. clichy didnt cop any shit, and shock horror he hasnt bagged arsenal at all.

nasri said he moved for trophies, he got mocked endlessly for it. lets not forget those twats shouting at him while he was in his car either.


----------



## Gunner14

Silent Alarm said:


> Bit disrespectful. It's one thing taking the piss out of the fans, that's fair enough really considering they sing ''Sami, you're a cunt'' but it's a bit classless taking cheap pops at the club who paid you thousands and thousands of pounds a week and helped make him the player he is.


We allowed him to get bullied in the changing room for a year. Hardly helped his development. 

Nasri didnt ask to leave Arsenal. He just said he wouldn't sign a new deal then played his heart out (still the best midfield performance from an Arsenal player this season) vs Liverpool. Then Wenger saw the green and cashed in.

I said it on here last summer i'd have much rather Wenger left than Nasri.


----------



## Medo

*Fuck off Tevez, you piece of shit*


----------



## Kazz




----------



## CGS

EGame said:


> This is fucking hilarious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Nasri
> "People at Arsenal tried to make out that I came here for the money," Nasri said. "I hope they are watching me now, collecting my Premier League winner's medal. I believe they have not won a trophy for many years now.
> 
> "I made the hard choice to come and fight for my place at a big club, where they never settle for second best, and I have proved it correct.
> 
> "I now hope the Arsenal fans can get on with their lives and forget me, they should celebrate their third-place achievement and I will focus on winning titles."
> 
> Nasri also suggested that some players at Arsenal are not giving their all to the cause, but are happy to take their wages and settle for third place in the table.
> 
> "If all that I was interested in was money, the easiest decision would have been to stay at Arsenal, picking up my money every week and walking into the team," he said.
> 
> "There are many people doing this right now at Arsenal."
Click to expand...

Oustanding. Nasri may be my new fav guy. Like others have said he's copped a lot of shit over the year from Arsenal fans who seemingly can't handle the fact that he left them so why can't he have a lil go back? And maybe he has a point on Arsenal. Not with everyone off course but I'm sure they're are players at the club who are happy enough to just take the money and bounce week in week out. 



Joel said:


> In the country or in the world?
> 
> Anyways, everyone who has money spends it. Are you supposed to just sit down and watch it open eyed? Football is all about money. You don't get success without it. Is it fair to some struggling clubs, not really. But we live in an unfair world so at the end of the day, it's tough shit.


This. I always find it funny when people bitch about people "Buying trophies" when clubs have been doing it for years. You gotta spend money to make money. Even Barca with their endless supply of young stars spent £60m odd in the Summer and are likely to spend a bit more this year too. Man U havent won trophy after trophy keeping their pockets tight. Arsenal are probably the only club you make an argument for not spending and still being consistant but even then no trophy in 7 years says a lot.


----------



## Kiz

did you cheer aguero's goal on the weekend medo?


----------



## Medo




----------



## D'Angelo

Silent Alarm said:


> Bit disrespectful. It's one thing taking the piss out of the fans, that's fair enough really considering they sing ''Sami, you're a cunt'' but it's a bit classless taking cheap pops at the club who paid you thousands and thousands of pounds a week and helped make him the player he is.





Mr. Snrub said:


> with the amount of shit he's copped too bloody right he should have a go back. clichy didnt cop any shit, and shock horror he hasnt bagged arsenal at all.
> 
> nasri said he moved for trophies, he got mocked endlessly for it. lets not forget those twats shouting at him while he was in his car either.


It was disrespectful. At the end of the day, if it wasn't for Arsenal he wouldn't be at City now, and he wouldn't have the medal. He got a lot of abuse at the Newcastle game, but he got very, very good support at the home game to Liverpool where he played, that no-one can deny. He has got flak as he fucked us about majorly last summer saying he was staying and then going, and taking any turn to say something condescending. Oh, and it wasn't Arsenal fans who mocked him in the car, it was Liverpool fans...

Clichy hasn't said anything because he has respect for Arsenal, same with Kolo. While I was never a big fan of Clichy over the last few years of his time here, I can still recognise that he gave us a couple of outstanding years and 8 years of service, same with Kolo who will always be an Arsenal great.




Looks like Kenny might be gone. Martinez might be in. I will laugh.


----------



## Kiz

why should nasri have any respect for the club who's fans call him a cunt?


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

I'd love to see Moyes given a big job to see what he can do with money, one of the best managers in the Premiership, think he's definitely in the frame for the United job when it eventually comes up


----------



## D'Angelo

Every player that has left a team in bad circumstances is always going to be called a cunt by fans of the club they left. Most have moved on, however. I thought it was telling that some of the first words that he said post winning the title were about Arsenal. He seems to forget we've finished higher this season with more goals scored and more points without him. We got £22-25m for him and with that money we managed to buy Arteta & Chamberlain, so it wasn't much of a trade off considering he was in the final year of his contract at all, it was in fact good business. You could even argue he has hardly met expectations considering his price tag with only 6 goals and 9 assists, even though he has been playing well recently so bragging as if he has had an unbelievable year is a bit silly.

Personally, I was angry when he left and have been disappointed by some of his comments but it has nearly been a year and so don't care all that much what he says now. He should be talking about winning the Premier League, not what Arsenal have or haven't done.


----------



## CGS

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> I'd love to see Moyes given a big job to see what he can do with money, one of the best managers in the Premiership, think he's definitely in the frame for the United job when it eventually comes up


Maybe he should come to the other side of Mersyside :torres

edit



> LFC_Updates ‏ @LFC_Updates
> Kenny Dalglish resigning? Looks like Stewart Downing got his first assist of the season.


:torres :downing


----------



## Kiz

forget about nasri, word getting stronger that the king is dead in merseyside.

please no. who will buy matt jarvis for 30 mil now?

mr fachts favourite to take over. 

something about an official announcement from liverpool at 3:30 uk time


----------



## Samoon

If was Nasri i would have done the same, as someone here said, he copped with to much of shit. The arsenal fans had it coming.


----------



## D'Angelo

I want Martinez to take over. And bring Boyce with him. Seriously, Martinez would be a bad appointment. He won't be given time & just look at Wigan pre-Christmas to see the other side of his managerial career...

If Rafa takes over they'll do fine though.


----------



## Oliver-94

Samoon said:


> If was Nasri i would have done the same, as someone here said, he copped with to much of shit. The arsenal fans had it coming.


 So it's okay to leave a team after all they did to him and during times when we really needed him, he turns his back and has a snipe at the club's ambition and the lack of passion of our fans. He was always going to get criticised mate. 

Now he is calling City a big club and also telling Arsenal fans to forget about him but that's so immature and will only make Arsenal fans respond back and boo him even louder than before. The guy is clearly deluded because he even denies he went for just money. He rejected Man Utd and went for a club that pays him higher wages. Clearly one reason for that move.


----------



## Kiz

Oliver-94 said:


> So it's okay to leave a team after all they did to him and during times when we really needed him, he turns his back and has a snipe at the club's ambition and the lack of passion of our fans. He was always going to get criticised mate.
> 
> Now he is calling City a big club and also telling Arsenal fans to forget about him but that's so immature and will only make Arsenal fans respond back and boo him even louder than before. The guy is clearly deluded because he even denies he went for just money. He rejected Man Utd and went for a club that pays him higher wages. *Clearly one reason for that move.*


----------



## Oliver-94

Mr. Snrub said:


>


 I meant money was the main reason he left... 

At one stage of the season he was complaining about having being overplayed at Arsenal last year which suggests he doesn't mind sitting on the bench as long as he is getting paid.


----------



## Emperor DC

Oliver-94 said:


> I meant money was the main reason he left...
> 
> At one stage of the season he was complaining about having being overplayed at Arsenal last year which suggests he doesn't mind sitting on the bench as long as he is getting paid.



He also doesn't mind getting loads of money if he's getting loads of winners medals. :troll


----------



## Oliver-94

DeeCee said:


> He also doesn't mind getting loads of money if he's getting loads of winners medals. :troll


 True. :gun:


----------



## EGame

Barca being linked with Drogba : 

Tbh, the guy is the perfect player for us at the moment even though the deal likely never going to happen.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Anymore news on the Kagawa flying to Manchester reports?

Giggs has won Best Player and Alex Ferguson has won Best Manager at the Premier League 20 seasons awards.

Also, to change topic and to get input from everyone, what are your thoughts on your signings during the 2011/2012 season and how do you think each signing did? Were you pleased? Disappointed? Do you expect them to improve or do you want them to move on? 

My response to this topic; firstly, starting with Phil Jones. He really impressed me in the first half of the season, he was determined and was the highlight of nearly every game he played in. He started out at centreback and did well there and did a good job at right back and in midfield alongside Carrick. However, after Christmas and after his injury, he seemed to go off form a bit. He was sloppy and careless at times (the FA Cup match against Manchester City being a prime example). He just didn't seem the same but he isn't really to blame for that. The guy had to play 3 different positions over one season for a new club and he played a lot of games. Plus, he's young. Next season, I'm hoping he gets to make one of these positions permanent.

Overall though, he had a good debut season. The form he showed against Sunderland in the last game of the season was reminiscent of his form at the start of the 2011/2012 campaign and I know that will only continue onto next season.

As for Ashely Young, again, he had a good debut season. He started off as one of United's best players for the first couple of months but then his form dropped and he got injured. He returned from injury but then quickly picked up another injury and didn't feature for a while. Since the turn of the new year, he's shown glimpses of his brilliant form at the start of the season (e.g. against West Brom, Swansea, Tottenham, etc.) He's scored some good and vital goals (at the time) and got some assists under his belt and showed he can even play off the striker. Next season, he just needs to nail down a place in the starting XI and give us a good level of consistency.

De Gea is the final one and our best signing of the season I feel. De Gea came in under huge pressure, a lot of it over the top and very harsh but he's come out looking gold at the end of it all. He started off nervy at the beginning of the season, put in a few solid shifts but once he made a mistake, he was dropped for Anders, who to be fair impressed in the numerous games he featured in. De Gea lost all confidence and it seemed like he would never recover. However, Anders injury was actually a blessing in disguise for De Gea, who sealed down a permanent place in the starting XI. He became so confident after making that tremendous save at Stamford Bridge and looked more assured.

De Gea improved his game (on set pieces, crosses and corners into his box) and has gained a good understanding with his defence. He also played a vital part in the Premier League for us, saving us in a few matches (e.g. Chelsea, Liverpool, Norwich, Stoke, etc.) and even kept us in the tie against Bilbao. From January-May he was sensational and has really stepped up and I can only see him improving and developing into a beast of a keeper from next season onwards.

I also wanted to comment on one of Arsenal's signings in Arteta in the January transfer window. When Arteta signed for Arsenal, I was like many Arsenal fans where I thought it was a desperate buy. The guy is what? 29 years of age, going on 30 and is there to replace Cesc and I didn't think he'd fill the role as well as Cesc despite doing so well for Everton. I just thought it was a big step up for him. However, he's been an integral part to the Arsenal team and you can tell they have missed him in midfield for the last few games. Such a rock for the defence and the attacking midfielders.

So yeah, those are all my thoughts. Of course, I've had a lot to get off my chest/mind as I'm drunk right now.

Still, discuss.


----------



## Irish Jet

When Arteta signed for Arsenal my reaction was "where the hell were we on that?". 

I agree with you on all of United's signings. I'm very hopeful about all 3 guys. De Gea will be world class IMO, wasn't a fan of the Young signing but he's done a good job, especially with all of our injuries.


----------



## Kiz

aguero: legend. say no more. written himself as a city legend in his debut season. god.
clichy: superb. just superb. one of the premier left backs around. stepped up massively. couldnt be happier with him.
nasri: good, will improve next season. spent the season playing a different role than he's used to.
savic: i've stuck up for him a lot. he's very young and inexperienced, and had to step in for possibly the best cb in the world. calling him awful and useless was incredibly over the top. showed glimpses, should go out on loan
hargreaves: nice goal vs birmingham. trains real hard. likes fruit pastilles.
costel: i like him. made some nice saves vs arsenal (i think it was) in the league cup. big presence. very good backup.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Any word on the King leaving the Kop??


----------



## united_07

Foreshadowed said:


> Anymore news on the Kagawa flying to Manchester reports?



http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/sport...chester;art11635,1646317#.T7IbJj2IOfs.twitter

apparently this source is the most reliable according to germans when it comes to dortmund


onto signings

de Gea - i was a big fan of him before he signed and i still am, people went over the top with criticism at the start of the season, but he has settled really well now and has pulled off some brilliant saves

Jones - again i was a big fan of him beforehand, he started the season really well, had a couple of poor performances, but he is only 20 and has made the 3rd most appearances this season, so he has done really well

Young - has done well, as a left winger was needed, as nani is far less effective on the left, and park isnt really a winger


----------



## CGS

:downing - Legend. Best £20m could have ever have spent. Villa must be crying at the fact that we managed to get him at that price. 

Hendo - Honestly he cops a lot of shit from the fans mainly because of his price tag but off all the big money signings he's the only one I feel has actually made an improvement. While he hasn't set the world alight he's shown promise. Honestly the fact alone that people are actually noticing now compared to earlier in the season when people didn't (Including pool fans) didn't even know he was on the pitch speaks for itself

Adam - GTFO next season plz. Way to inconsistant. He can have a MOTM performance one week and then the Worst player on the pitch game the very next week. Really annoying. 

Enrique & Bellamy were two very good signings for us though. Especially since we only got Enrique for £6m & Bellamy for free & probably at a pay cut too. Both slipped a bit at the end of the season but not to worringing. Especially Enrique who I could imagine was tired from playing damn near every Premiership, FA Cup & Carling Cup game this season. Coates has also shown promise but needs much more game time to show what he can really do. 



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Any word on the King leaving the Kop??


Nothing yet.


----------



## Joel

*Romeu* - Started really well, but fell off in a bad way. Still young. Hopefully he can show that earlier season form once again next season.

*Lukaku* - Poor guy never got the chance. Showed a lot of enthusiasm, but his poor first touch is letting him down at the moment. Has only just turned 19, so he will need time. I have faith.

*Mata* - If he didn't come, we would have finished 10th or something. Has added that vital bit of creativity that we have been longing for. Some games have passed him by, but when he is on the ball, you expect something to happen. Will be huge for us this Saturday.

*Meireles* - Not a big fan at all. Has scored some great long range shots. And he worked very hard in the Barca ties. Apart from that, he hasn't really been good. Giving the ball away a lot is his biggest problem.

*Cahill* - Has done well. Looked terrible against Napoli, but since RDM came in, the defence knows what the deal is and he has performed well alongside Terry. Has a massive role to play on Saturday.


----------



## wkdsoul

Mr. Snrub said:


> aguero: legend. say no more. written himself as a city legend in his debut season. god.
> clichy: superb. just superb. one of the premier left backs around. stepped up massively. couldnt be happier with him.
> nasri: good, will improve next season. spent the season playing a different role than he's used to.
> savic: i've stuck up for him a lot. he's very young and inexperienced, and had to step in for possibly the best cb in the world. calling him awful and useless was incredibly over the top. showed glimpses, should go out on loan
> hargreaves: nice goal vs birmingham. trains real hard. likes fruit pastilles.
> costel: i like him. made some nice saves vs arsenal (i think it was) in the league cup. big presence. very good backup.


This. Apart from Savic, i just don't see it when we had Nedum/Boyata who were both as good, and more experienced at Premier League level.


----------



## united_07

:kagawa looks like some japanese are excited that kagawa might sign for united







probably wont sign now :downing


----------



## D'Angelo

Main signings (excluding young players like Joel Campbell):

*Gervinho*: Started really well (after the ban) but went to the AFCON and hasn't been the same since. He'll improve next year. (Still) needs to work on his finishing and end product. He is one of the best around at getting into situations but he always manages to fuck it all up somehow.
*AOC*: Good for the future. Getting overrated by English press but that's to be expected. He'll be a top player.
*Mikel Arteta*: One of the signings of the season IMO. Wondered where he would fit in initially and settled in very well and became vital in everything we done. 
*André Santos*: Bit of a cult figure for his outlandish tweets & typical Brazilian extravagance. He was very good pre injury and feel he is a little underrated for his defensive work, even though he is caught out of position one too many times every time he plays.
*Chu-Young Park*: *tumbleweed*
*Yossi Benayoun*: Turned out to be a very good signing. Wasn't very important first half of the season but has been vital in the second half filling in where necessary and always giving 100%. 



Interesting:






Skip to 17:45 where Kagawa is queried about his future. Someone (apparently Klopp) replies saying "ask Arsene Wenger" or along those lines. It's probably false hope but interesting at least. I imagine Klopp would recommend Kagawa join Arsenal as he seems to admire Wenger's philosophy, plus there's already a role here for him waiting. I'm still confident he'll end up at United though.


----------



## Razor King

@Gunner

I think Biglia would be just fine. We need a better defensive covering because Song clearly isn't good enough as our holding midfield player. In fact, he would do well as a complete CM.

On Kalou, I hope not. I don't want another African player due to the AFCON next year. I think they are hosting it again next year. Although, Kalou is better than Walcott when it comes to playing in the wing.


----------



## united_07

D'Angelo said:


> Interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 17:45 where Kagawa is queried about his future. Someone (apparently Klopp) replies saying "ask Arsene Wenger" or along those lines. It's probably false hope but interesting at least. I imagine Klopp would recommend Kagawa join Arsenal as he seems to admire Wenger's philosophy, plus there's already a role here for him waiting. I'm still confident he'll end up at United though.


i read that he said something along the lines of wenger should have been there ( as ferguson was there)

oh and german twitter people are saying this 



> Kagawa's agent confirmed that he and his client have met Sir Alex Ferguson in Manchester today


----------



## wkdsoul

If we released Pizzaro / Hargreaves, and Yaya is off the African nations (he said he might not depending where we are in the league) - add a CM to the list of players i want...


----------



## wkdsoul

united_07 said:


> i read that he said something along the lines of wenger should have been there ( as ferguson was there)
> 
> oh and german twitter people are saying this


Fergie should ask For Subotvic and Gotze phone number buy all 3 transfer window done!


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Interesting:






Skip to 17:45 where Kagawa is queried about his future. Someone (apparently Klopp) replies saying "ask Arsene Wenger" or along those lines. It's probably false hope but interesting at least. I imagine Klopp would recommend Kagawa join Arsenal as he seems to admire Wenger's philosophy, plus there's already a role here for him waiting. I'm still confident he'll end up at United though.[/QUOTE]





*Looks like Kagawa hasnt got a clue whats been said there....If we sign him i see Park moving on too ASAP*


----------



## united_07

wkdsoul said:


> Fergie should ask For Subotvic and Gotze phone number buy all 3 transfer window done!


some 'ITK' types on twitter reckon that fergie is interested in subotvic as well, but i cant see it myself, cant see spending that much on another CB, when rio, vidic, evans, smalling and jones can play there

Gotze wont leave Dortmund for at least couple more seasons IMO


----------



## D'Angelo

Razor King said:


> @Gunner
> 
> I think Biglia would be just fine. We need a better defensive covering because Song clearly isn't good enough as our holding midfield player. In fact, he would do well as a complete CM.
> 
> On Kalou, I hope not. I don't want another African player due to the AFCON next year. I think they are hosting it again next year. Although, Kalou is better than Walcott when it comes to playing in the wing.


Arteta has been our main DMF this year, Song has barely played that role. Biglia is good, with a broad range of skills we could use, but M'Vila is still a better player who can develop into a world class player. Hopefully we buy someone in the mould of M'Vila and deploy them next to Arteta or Song to let them flex their musicles going forward while they play from deep dropping into the FB positions. That would immediately see us stop shipping as many goals on counter attacks.

I doubt we'll bring in Kalou, there were murmurs in January but nothing since. I don't rate him higher than Walcott on the wing, Walcott is better at more or less everything IMO. Neither are excellent, and Kalou isn't the player we should be looking for to mount a challenge, unless he goes for a stupidly low price and maybe a decent squad player.



united_07 said:


> i read that he said something along the lines of wenger should have been there ( as ferguson was there)
> 
> oh and german twitter people are saying this


Yes, he said that right after the cup final, forgot to mention that. United in the driving seat for him.

Imagine if Kagawa & M'Vila joined. *waits for them to sign for city*

Gotze will leave after next year IMO. Subotic not going anywhere.


----------



## Magsimus

Foreshadowed said:


> Also, to change topic and to get input from everyone, what are your thoughts on your signings during the 2011/2012 season and how do you think each signing did? Were you pleased? Disappointed? Do you expect them to improve or do you want them to move on?


Demba Ba: Voted signing of the season by Premier League managers. Does much more need to be said? Partnership with Cisse needs a ridiculous amount of work though, not sure it'll ever be profitable for both at the same time.

Santon: :mark: Love the bloke. Has the potential to be an amazing player. Brilliant on the ball, defending improving game by game. 10x better than Enrique's 1st season (who couldn't pass or tackle).

Cabaye: http://www.yohan-cabaye.com/ Feisty side, threatens to boil over at some point. But classy nonetheless. I believe he's made the most tackles in the league and can pick out a perfect pass. Fantastic signing. 

Obertan: :argh: Still maintain that he can be of some use... 

Marveaux: Looks classy. Was our best player by a mile on sunday and only played 45 mins, been out since november. Stay fit plz.

PAPISS: God. Simple as. :Cisse


----------



## Razor King

@Stringer 

Yes, I've been saying that all along that Arteta has been our main DM. But Arteta wasn't bought to be one. Hence, I can see why we are interested in one. Song just doesn't seem to be interested playing as a holding mid.

Dempsey is a lot better option than Kalou. Walcott is a very good finisher and that's about it. We need to be 2-0 up for Walcott to do anything and that's not the kind of player I'd want to start every game.


----------



## united_07

team for the Harry Gregg Testamonial, just about to kickoff



> Lindegaard Jones Ferdinand Evans Evra Valencia Park Cleverley Nani Owen Berba.
> 
> Subs: Amos Rooney Giggs Chicha Young Fornasier Giverin


----------



## D'Angelo

Dempsey a lot better than Kalou but also a lot more expensive. If Dempsey comes in it will be to fill in as a Yossi role on opposite side to Theo. Only a 100% out & out winger coming in will replace Theo at the minute as we rely on his pace on that side a lot, while the 'winger' on the other side practically plays as a midfielder.


----------



## Seb

EGame said:


> Barca being linked with Drogba :
> 
> Tbh, the guy is the perfect player for us at the moment even though the deal likely never going to happen.


:disdrogba :disdrogba :disdrogba :disdrogba :disdrogba

No fucking thanks.

We'll take :rvp instead, if he wants to win trophies that is ique2


----------



## Vader

I hate and love the summer transfer season, hate it because I'm usually disappointed from it regarding United but love it as I like seeing new players in our league. If United sign some quality this summer I'll be fucking delighted.


----------



## wkdsoul

D'Angelo said:


> Dempsey a lot better than Kalou but also a lot more expensive. If Dempsey comes in it will be to fill in as a Yossi role on opposite side to Theo. Only a 100% out & out winger coming in will replace Theo at the minute as we rely on his pace on that side a lot, while the 'winger' on the other side practically plays as a midfielder.


Walcott not ready to step upfront yet then?


----------



## united_07

D'Angelo said:


> Interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 17:45 where Kagawa is queried about his future. Someone (apparently Klopp) replies saying "ask Arsene Wenger" or along those lines. It's probably false hope but interesting at least. I imagine Klopp would recommend Kagawa join Arsenal as he seems to admire Wenger's philosophy, plus there's already a role here for him waiting. I'm still confident he'll end up at United though.


just watched this again, and after someone says wenger something about ferguson as well


----------



## Cliffy

Subotic is mere fantasy.

Two Serbs at CB would be fucking amazing for us tho.


Goal are running some shit about united being interested in Rob lewandowski.

Stupid story.


----------



## wkdsoul

Cliffy Byro said:


> Subotic is mere fantasy.
> 
> Two Serbs at CB would be fucking amazing for us tho.
> 
> 
> Goal are running some shit about united being interested in Rob lewandowski.
> 
> Stupid story.


Thats' been knocking around for a couple of weeks..


----------



## CGS

Vader13 said:


> I hate and love the summer transfer season, hate it because I'm usually disappointed from it regarding United but love it as I like seeing new players in our league. If United sign some quality this summer I'll be fucking delighted.


Kagawa seems more or less a done deal for you guys anyway so that's a start. Plus you have SCHOLES back again to solves you issues.


----------



## Vader

Hopefully Fergie changes his views on a holding midfielder based off how many games we got fucked in because the opposition midfield just raped us i.e. Newcastle 3-0.


----------



## reDREDD

Seb said:


> :disdrogba :disdrogba :disdrogba :disdrogba :disdrogba
> 
> No fucking thanks.
> 
> We'll take :rvp instead, if he wants to win trophies that is ique2












barca winning dem big trophies :torres


----------



## wkdsoul

Vader13 said:


> Hopefully Fergie changes his views on a holding midfielder based off how many games we got fucked in because the opposition midfield just raped us i.e. Newcastle 3-0.


Get Masherano on loan


----------



## Cliffy

mats hummels can play holding midfield if required.

slip dortmund a spare £40 million and he's ours.


----------



## reDREDD

you can have mikel










Look, he already has the kit! Sign him now Fergie!


----------



## wkdsoul

Ideally you wanna fork out the £25mil for Javi Martinez.

Failing that Lassanna Diarra must be gettin 0 play at Madrid by now.


----------



## Cliffy

diara is at fulham isn't he ?


http://www.emirates247.com/premier-league/man-utd-to-buy-3-germans-to-match-toure-2012-05-14-1.458628

please dear god let it be true....


----------



## reDREDD

Different Diarra

Man, Real has so much epic players on their bench

Hell, they have guys who can start on our squad that cant even make Real's bench!


----------



## wkdsoul

Cliffy Byro said:


> diara is at fulham isn't he ?
> 
> 
> http://www.emirates247.com/premier-league/man-utd-to-buy-3-germans-to-match-toure-2012-05-14-1.458628
> 
> please dear god let it be true....


Great signings but why the bit about Yaya, non of them are gonna take him out the game. lol Kawaga to man mark 

All the need to do now, if find a way to stop Aguero, Hazard, and Silva. lol


----------



## EGame

Seb said:


> :disdrogba :disdrogba :disdrogba :disdrogba :disdrogba
> 
> No fucking thanks.
> 
> We'll take :rvp instead, if he wants to win trophies that is ique2


LMAO best smiley ever. 

We wouldn't use Drogba as a starter, just as a super sub. The guy is a bus breaker and would be perfect to sub on games when teams have 10 men defending.

Plus I think Barca confirmed that they will not going after RVP. :cool2


----------



## reDREDD

Eto'o woulda offered something different for breaking down a bus

If you guys still had him

Or even villa


----------



## seabs

*Drogba could be a great short signing for Barca. Still always delivers in the big games. Hardly a bad option to have if they can get him on a fair deal.

Kagawa looks a done deal now which is great. Our midfield looks really strong now for next season. Valencia on the right, Young on the left, Kagawa and Scholes/Carrick/Fletcher/Giggs in the middle. 

As for our signings last season they'll come better in the coming years. De Gea and Jones will be top class players once they fully develop and Young had a fantastic first season, should do even better next season if the diving thing doesn't bring him down (lollollol didn't even mean that).

Feeling confident about our chances next season already if we confirm Kagawa and sort out a top RB to come in too.*


----------



## wkdsoul

Our midfield looks really strong now for next season. Valencia on the right, Young on the left, Kagawa and Scholes/Carrick/Fletcher/Giggs in the middle.


If you keep that midfield for next year as a City fan i'd be ecstatic..


----------



## seabs

*Valencia's the best natural winger running down the wing at defenders in the world for my liking and Young's had a great first season. Bringing in Kagawa should give us some much needed creativity and then Scholes/Carrick/Fletcher/Giggs are all reliable, experienced bases to connect the defence to the midfield and allow the other 3 to be more creative going forward. Oh and we'd still have Nani too.

That's a pretty damn strong choice of midfielders if you ask me.*


----------



## wkdsoul

Seabs said:


> *Valencia's the best natural winger running down the wing at defenders in the world for my liking and Young's had a great first season. Bringing in Kagawa should give us some much needed creativity and then Scholes/Carrick/Fletcher/Giggs are all reliable, experienced bases to connect the defence to the midfield and allow the other 3 to be more creative going forward. Oh and we'd still have Nani too.
> 
> That's a pretty damn strong choice of midfielders if you ask me.*


Valencia - great big fan
Nani - Hit and Miss
Kawaga - not seen much of him, but attacking playmaker by all accounts.

Scholes / Giggs - almost 75 years old between them.

Carrick - Been better this year than previous but doesn't dominate games from midfield, like Yaya, Lampard, Gerrard etc.

Fletcher - Great player, hope he gets back to his best.


but you've got one player out of all of them can put a tackle in.. Fletcher. possibly Valencia as well.. thats why i'd be happy. As City fan we'd keep the ball very well ad running that midfield into the floor before the end of the game would be easy enough. You need a holding or Ball Winning Midfielder of quality.


----------



## united_07

Seabs said:


> *Drogba could be a great short signing for Barca. Still always delivers in the big games. Hardly a bad option to have if they can get him on a fair deal.
> 
> Kagawa looks a done deal now which is great. Our midfield looks really strong now for next season. Valencia on the right, Young on the left, Kagawa and Scholes/Carrick/Fletcher/Giggs in the middle.
> 
> As for our signings last season they'll come better in the coming years. De Gea and Jones will be top class players once they fully develop and Young had a fantastic first season, should do even better next season if the diving thing doesn't bring him down (lollollol didn't even mean that).
> 
> Feeling confident about our chances next season already if we confirm Kagawa and sort out a top RB to come in too.*


Kagawa isnt a central midfielder, if he did sign he would most likely play behind the striker


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Cliffy Byro said:


> diara is at fulham isn't he ?
> 
> 
> http://www.emirates247.com/premier-league/man-utd-to-buy-3-germans-to-match-toure-2012-05-14-1.458628
> 
> *please dear god let it be true*....


Man i swear id get a l**y one if this came true....



> The inquest will have already begun.
> 
> The planning will have already started.
> 
> The players will have been sighted.
> 
> The moves and the money will follow shortly.
> 
> Losing the Premier League title to Manchester City may herald one of the biggest shifts in strategy at Manchester United.
> 
> According to a story in the Daily Mail (http://bit.ly/JbpCmr) Sir Alex Ferguson wants to sign three Borussia Dortmund players.
> 
> Manchester United has already marked out attacking midfielder Shinji Kagawa, but this report says Fergie is also lining up moves for Poland striker Robert Lewandowski and Germany defender Mats Hummels.
> 
> Sir Alex was personally present to watch Dortmund’s 5-2 German Cup final win over Bayern Munich on Saturday night, where Lewandowski scored a hat-trick.
> 
> Lewandowski’s agent Maik Barthel was quoted in the report as saying: “I can confirm there is interest from Manchester United.”
> 
> The question right now on every one’s mind is which player is United going to bring in to match Yaya Toure.
> Toure has been identified as the key behind City’s triumph.
> 
> In Nemanja Vidic, United can match Vincent Kompany, but what about in the centre of the park?
> 
> United would have to pay close on *£50million for all three Dortmund players*.


50 million isnt alot really in todays market!!


----------



## reDREDD

for those 3 players? its a steal


----------



## D'Angelo

wkdsoul said:


> Walcott not ready to step upfront yet then?


Not for me. People seem to think he is some great finisher, but really he wastes as many opportunities down the middle as he does scores. We still haven't seen him in the role so I can't say anything definitive about what he'd play like, but from his wing play I don't see many things that indicate him being good there. I hope he is though.



Kagawa is more or less exclusively a #10, which is why I struggle to see where he'll fit in at United. Pretty much off the striker all the time.

http://www.kicker.de/news/fussball/bundesliga/startseite/569084/artikel_kagawa_gespraech-ja-ergebnis-nein.html

This is what a German says this means in general: "Kagawa agent confirms no deal done with united&other prem offers on the table." They said they had info earlier in the day that AFC had made an offer, but probably too late as he looks United bound.


----------



## haribo

> City's dramatic 3-2 win over Queens Park Rangers was beamed to an estimated global audience of *4.7 billion* in a powerful advert for just why Sheikh Mansour bin Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan splashed out $320 million to buy the English Premier League club in 2008.


CNN :lmao


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

redeadening said:


> for those 3 players? its a steal


Yup i agree.....Thats why i dont think its true too be fair...


----------



## D'Angelo

50 million for Lewa, Kagawa & Hummels? Hahahahaha. No way would BVB sell all 3, and no way would they sell Hummels for < £25m, same with Lewa.


----------



## reDREDD

BVB wont sell any of them other than kagawa

Theyre building a Dynasty


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

This is what a German says this means in general: "Kagawa agent confirms no deal done with united&other prem offers on the table." They said they had info earlier in the day that AFC had made an offer, but probably too late as he looks United bound.[/QUOTE]


Where does it mention AFC?



> Since Monday is clear that the ways of Shinji Kagawa and Borussia Dortmund are separated prematurely. Prerequisite: There is an association which demanded the release of BVB (probably not less than 15 million euros) paid. Then, leaving the midfielder despite the double winners contract until 2013 towards Premier League. Goal: Manchester United. The interest of both sides is because, fixed, despite a meeting on Tuesday but still nothing.
> Consultant Thomas Kroth has confirmed that he was with the 23-year-olds on the island - and there in Manchester. Kroth, Kagawa and Sir Alex Ferguson, his team manager at the label "Red Devils" have come together to exchange ideas. There is more concrete interest but not yet. "Results Pending" had been finalized with the negotiations, Kroth. Also, because there should be from the first floor of the Premier League offers more for the lively Japanese. The Kroth will examine in the next few days.
> 
> 
> Kagawa went for the trip from England directly to Japan, where he and his national team for the upcoming World Cup qualifying games in Asia, the fourth round against Oman (June 3), Jordan (June 8) and trained by Holger Osieck Australia (12 June) will be prepared.


----------



## D'Angelo

BVB = sell Kagawa, buy Reus. walk the league.













@Above poster. The article doesn't mention Arsenal, just that there are offers from other PL clubs. The person that summarised the article in general tersm said they had got word earlier in the day that Arsenal had made a bid, but it was probably too late as Kagawa looks like he is set for United. Says no such thing in the article, though.


----------



## wkdsoul

haribo said:


> CNN :lmao


Thats the total global audience figure.. so thats wrong.. lol.

I prob more like 750mil at a push.. The United/Liverpool game pulled in 500m in October.


----------



## united_07

Rumours going round the Yaya Toure's agent was on Spanish radio saying that "He has done all he could do at City and he needs new motivations. Toure would like a new challenge."

doubt its true


----------



## reDREDD

if yaya leaves city, im throwing a party for everyone on this forum at my place

done everything? lol, they havent even done the playoffs yet :terry


----------



## Oliver-94

What does every Arsenal fan think about Carl Jenkinson? I think it's been a good year for him. He made his professional debut last year in the League 1 and this is his first season in the PL. He needs a loan move next year to gain more experience. I would love to buy Clyne from Crystal Palace.


----------



## Silent Alarm

united_07 said:


> Rumours going round the Yaya Toure's agent was on Spanish radio saying that "He has done all he could do at City and he needs new motivations. Toure would like a new challenge."
> 
> doubt its true


Go, go and don't come back you big game, midfield rampaging, giant bastard!


----------



## united_07

Oliver-94 said:


> What does every Arsenal fan think about Carl Jenkinson? I think it's been a good year for him. He made his professional debut last year in the League 1 and this is his first season in the PL. He needs a loan move next year to gain more experience. *I would love to buy Clyne from Crystal Palace*.


he is out of contract in the summer, and has been heavily linked with united, and a lot of people seem to pre agreement is already in place


----------



## wkdsoul

united_07 said:


> Rumours going round the Yaya Toure's agent was on Spanish radio saying that "He has done all he could do at City and he needs new motivations. Toure would like a new challenge."
> 
> doubt its true


I love rumour season, Ibrahimovich's was tryin to get him a move to City yesterday.


----------



## Oliver-94

united_07 said:


> he is out of contract in the summer, and has been heavily linked with united, and a lot of people seem to pre agreement is already in place


 We have a good record of beating other teams to signing low division players. E.g. Ramsey and Oxlade Chamberlain, two players Man Utd wanted so hopefully Clyne will choose us instead. :cool2


----------



## Oliver-94

According to Sky Sources, Kyle Walker is out of the Euros. So is Ferdinand.

Walker is the big miss, IMO.


----------



## wkdsoul

Let me see if Yaya goes to Madrid or Chelsea or wherever, we'll be in for any midfielder every club was looking at? 

if its Madrid i fully expect we'll get Khedria as part of the deal.


----------



## CGS

Oliver-94 said:


> According to Sky Sources, Kyle Walker is out of the Euros. So is Ferdinand.
> 
> Walker is the big miss, IMO.


He would have only played back up to the better Black guy anyway. 



Spoiler: ...


----------



## wkdsoul

Chain Gang solider said:


> He would have only played back up to the better Black guy anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ...


Richards! On this seasons form anyway.


----------



## CGS

Psh Richards. He can't even get a friendly match :side:


----------



## wkdsoul

Chain Gang solider said:


> Psh Richards. He can't even get a friendly match :side:


Wrongly. i can see why he was dropped a year and a half ago, but his omission early this season was comical.. he was the best RB in the country by a long way for a month or two..


----------



## Nige™

united_07 said:


>


So chuffed Sam's taking legal action against him. What a cunt, shows him up for the lying, deluded prick that he is.

Top half, Carling Cup, good signings, will happily meet the fans. None of which happened.

I can't get over the fact it took nine months for this to be posted, yet I can't wait to see his response and how he plays it down.


----------



## united_07

wkdsoul said:


> Wrongly. i can see why he was dropped a year and a half ago, but his omission early this season was comical.. he was the best RB in the country by a long way for a month or two..


speaking about the england squad in the euro 2012 thread, but but apparently richard isnt even in the squad, ridiculous if true


----------



## wkdsoul

united_07 said:


> speaking about the england squad in the euro 2012 thread, but but apparently richard isnt even in the squad, ridiculous if true


As opposed to who? Johnson and Jones and Smalling?


----------



## united_07

wkdsoul said:


> As opposed to who? Johnson and Jones and Smalling?


dont know, but smalling is injured so it wont be him


----------



## CGS

wkdsoul said:


> Wrongly. i can see why he was dropped a year and a half ago, but his omission early this season was comical.. he was the best RB in the country by a long way for a month or two..


Meh form has never mattered to England for some reason. Richards should walk into the team but they seem to love Johnson which makes me think he will get it. Hell if Walker didn't get injured I dont think Richards would have even gone to the Euros which would be bullshit but not surprising. 

I just hope im wrong.


----------



## EGame

Oh god, Yaya has explicitly said he wants to go back to Barca. :mark: 

FFS, pls sign him.

Or he's probably just looking for a pay raise.


----------



## Tomkin

Rumours that Crouch and Richards haven't made it in. FFS England don't piss me off.


----------



## wkdsoul

EGame said:


> Oh god, Yaya has explicitly said he wants to go back to Barca. :mark:
> 
> FFS, pls sign him.
> 
> Or he's probably just looking for a pay raise.


He said he wants to finish his career there, he was interviewed last week and its only Goal.com reporting his agent said he wants a new challenge and to leave, when Yaya was quoted himself he was already looking forward to next year at Eithad, less than a day ago.

I'll see it when it happens. Usual paper fodder, so far..


----------



## Andre

Paul Lamberts now annual end of season NCFC player roast, very funny:






Part 2:


----------



## Kiz

united_07 said:


> speaking about the england squad in the euro 2012 thread, but but apparently richard isnt even in the squad, ridiculous if true


good.

keep them all at home.


----------



## Razor King

D'Angelo said:


> Not for me. People seem to think *he is some great finisher*, but really he wastes as many opportunities down the middle as he does scores. We* still haven't seen him in the role so I can't say anything definitive about what he'd play like*, but from his wing play I don't see many things that indicate him being good there. I hope he is though.


He's scored pretty well for somebody playing "out of position." We can only know once he starts there, but from what he has shown (as a winger), he isn't too shabby.




Oliver-94 said:


> What does every Arsenal fan think about Carl Jenkinson? I think it's been a good year for him. He made his professional debut last year in the League 1 and this is his first season in the PL. He needs a loan move next year to gain more experience. I would love to buy Clyne from Crystal Palace.


I think he is as bad is it gets for a top-4 club, at the moment. He was a disaster in the game against WBA and any other team would have capitalized on his mistakes. We need to loan him out to a Premiership club. I doubt anybody would take him. He needs a season-long loan before we can decide anything.

We also need to send Park Chu-Young on a season-long loan if we plan to keep him. He would have many takers. As a replacement, we can keep Vela--who is fine technically. But I'm unsure if we would because Wenger doesn't seem to think much of Carlos.


----------



## united_07

Jack Wilshere was just interviewed on Talksport where he said "When we win a trophy we will rub it in Nasri's face."


----------



## Samoon

united_07 said:


> Jack Wilshere was just interviewed on Talksport where he said "When we win a trophy we will rub it in Nasri's face."


When will arsenal win a trophy? :wenger


----------



## Chr1st0

Has Kenny been sacked yet?


----------



## Example

Sky Sports said:


> Borussia Dortmund star Shinji Kagawa has met with Manchester United boss Sir Alex Ferguson amid speculation linking him with an Old Trafford move.
> 
> Kagawa, who has a year remaining on his contract with the Bundesliga champions, has stalled over signing a new deal, saying he wants to 'think hard' before making a decision over his future.
> 
> The Red Devils appear to be frontrunners for his signature after the Japan international met with Ferguson for talks in Manchester this week, and he claims the United boss had good things to say about him.
> 
> The 23-year-old forward said: "It was good that I was able to meet him in person and talk."
> Good words
> 
> Ferguson 'had some good words', the player added when asked about the meeting, without disclosing what they discussed.
> 
> The United manager had watched him score in Dortmund's 5-2 German Cup final victory over Bayern Munich in Berlin on Saturday.
> 
> Kagawa, who netted 17 goals for Dortmund this season to help them secure a second consecutive title, has been linked to other high-profile clubs including Arsenal, Chelsea and AC Milan.
> 
> "I want to think hard before making my decision," he added. "I want to choose a team where I can take on challenges."


This looks promising, hopefully we can seal this deal early like we did a few seasons ago with Chicha.


----------



## Samoon

chr1st0 said:


> Has Kenny been sacked yet?


Not yet.


----------



## united_07

Steve Kean might be sacked as well in the next couple of days, he landed in India a couple of hours ago, and apparently all the key advisors are saying he has the go


----------



## Chr1st0

I thought Kean said on Sunday he had the full backing of the board 8*D


----------



## Tomkin

united_07 said:


> Steve Kean might be sacked as well in the next couple of days, he landed in India a couple of hours ago, and apparently all the key advisors are saying he has the go


He's getting another raise :kean


----------



## Kiz

united_07 said:


> Jack Wilshere was just interviewed on Talksport where he said "When we win a trophy we will rub it in Nasri's face."


you're welcome to become his team mate jack


----------



## Renegade™

Rio will be a big loss for England if he misses out, he's been fantastic most of this season, such a classy CB.


----------



## The Monster

Example said:


> This looks promising, hopefully we can seal this deal early like we did a few seasons ago with Chicha.


Does look like we may announce Kagawa in few weeks, think smart idea on our/his part to leave it alone, travel back to Japan & just let it all sink in. As I very much doubt he & we would want to announce deal now then have Shinji head back to Japan with everyone knowing his a Man Utd player be to much of a hassle with media looking around for him, asking him questions, fans & try get into his personal life to bother him, better this way for everyone involved. 

Much gut feeling its done or near enough there, deal on table just needs a official conformation & sig, I doubt SAF would let this chance slip without offering Kagawa & agent a contract at Man Utd & judging by Kagawa words about how SAF had a lot nice things to say about him (while never look to deep into them) I think everything went well.

Honestly very excited about his (hopeful) arrival, T-C & few other who watch Dortmund alot more then me will know more then me clearly but whenever I’ve seen Kagawa his impressed me. 

His style unique in sense he opens up defenses with runs on & interestingly enough off the ball, likes ghosting into areas where space & has passing ability that cuts through defenses. His Creative attacking midfielder that likes playing off CF but does drift to wings but never does anything without thinking about why should run down into space, never make poor run also makes run that drags defender away from area should be in or runs into area that defender has vacated. But thing like about him most about him is his got quick feet that allows him to see what going around him so as soon as the ball at his feet his already decided what he has to do & doing to try & do but can only do that but having ability to think quicker then all opponents. If get him for anywhere near 13M or below that might be one of SAF best bits business his ever done since came to MUFC & bargain to boot.

I would also like to congratulate Man City on there PL title win. the Team that finish top after 38 game stretch are always best team in England so hence why deserve be winners of PL, mcfc scored most goals & beat there nearest challengers (us) Home & away convincingly not complaints on my part nor should they be. 

I was more shocked about how came about, I couldn’t believe Man City nearly throw it away like did, had control of game but 2 moments where lost concentration in defense & QPR scored twice. Think though game showed what MCFC are made of nowadays, took guts to come back like there did & this season MCFC scored more late goals then everyone else there steel in that side now while QPR crap in both late goals should take nothing from goals, Dzeko the forgotten man got header & Kun goal to win it is actually very good his only 1 who stayed in control of emotions & situation when all else would bottled it imo. 

Interesting that QPR stayed up but I don’t think they should thought Bolton should beat Stoke & that would kept Bolton up & QPR would gone down. I have no idea why Chris Foy & Linesman let Walter 1st goal stand when Bogdan got control of ball in both hands, it’s a clear foul? An amount time this season ref has cost all teams points due stupid decisions is beyond stupid. I do wonder if ref just want some spotlight on them & only way do it is but making massive mistakes & never own up to any of them? 

Felt for Bolton, had awful season that ended with them going down, Sad thing is actually decent players there which im sure a few PL games want to nick, same goes for Blackburn & Wolves. Happy that all 3 promoted sides actually stayed up though which is very rare that happens. But better then that was way in which both Norwich & Swansea stayed as never looked in trouble of going back down & did so while playing good football & doing so not on biggest budget either, that’s impressive.

Stoke had good season, another season in PL & got European football there this season while signing player like Crouch, be washed away with all other stories this season but they deserve a mention.

Fulham also had another solid season finishing top half while playing good football, I worry for them keeping some of there players though, think few might move on but on flip side I can see Frei playing more games for them next season & his looks a talent.

Wigan staying up is great story if Martinez had them playing way do from Feb onwards at start of season imo bear battle for top 10 finishes not battling for survival. His good young coach who strong in his belief that this way you play & get wins doing so & like him for that want be long before sadly for Wigan fans that someone pinching him & telling him to come to a "bigger" club at start of season Villa interested in him & Martinez turned it down & everyone like why would do that that’s crazy, Villa finish in mid table not be near bottom again while Wigan prob go down or if lucky finish 17th.

38 games played - 16th Wigan
38 games played - 17th Villa

I start worrying if I was Villa fan, they go downhill so fast in under 2 seasons since MoN left, not as much being put in to club as before player want to leave & Villa don’t look like challenging for anything right now & sacked big Al as well. I Wonder if offer came in for Bent this summer would they sell imo I think there would which shouldn’t be the case, Villa bright spot is there academy its very good & have good kids coming through who look the part but not sure throwing them into PL season when near bottom is way go which what happened in end & only just survived.

Everton did what Everton always do which not perform in 1st half of season but do so in 2nd half of season. If Everton performed all season instead of just in 2nd half they would be in top 6 imo they more then good enough to give any team a hard match & beat top teams to I know that Everton are selling club but hopefully keep few key player as chance for them do well next season also Ross Barkley may start more PL games next season need look out for him looks a real player

I don’t know where begin with Liverpool, never seen them so poor as have done in league in all my time been football, some of performances have been strange in sense build up play good then just have this wall hit them when comes to taking chances, there good counter attacking side away from home that works well for them but at home that wont be the case & its proved so finishing 8th isn’t good enough that club needs Champions league football asap next season they need finish 4th & Im not sure how can do this cos look so far of pace now & teams above them all want to improve as well winning Carling Cup makes up for League season in small way but thought poor in final v Cardiff & final FA Cup took 60 mins for them to kick into life. Liverpool fans know more then me about what need & where to strengthen but think be hard to find many Liverpool fans who can say had good season.

Chelsea fall in PL also something that has been overlooked cos of there FA Cup run/win & CL run to final, no way that Chelsea had good season in PL finishing 6th isn’t good enough for them & only started to perform in Feb when players got AvB the sack which why ended up 6th. If Chelsea win CL mean that Spurs miss out & all be forgotten in terms where finish but maybe harsh here & don’t want take Chelsea achievements away from them in cup & Europe cos been amazing but problem still there that old guard need go sooner rather then later whoever comes in next have same problems as AvB did so then what? Chelsea decide not perform again cos don’t like new manager style & miss out on top 4 again in 2013 & try save face by winning CL again (that’s if even in it). Mata had good season I like him alot hopefully builds on that for next season.

Spurs had good season at start of Aug there goal at least was to finish 4th & they did so during season looked like 3rd was on offer but didn’t get it doesn’t mean didn’t have good season like Hansen wrongly said on MotD, finishing 4th is great achievement in any other season have CL football next season they had no idea Chelsea make Champions League final. I know Harry staying now but I don’t see Modric doing so, I think he move his not been as interested as has done & reminds me of Ronny in 08-09 for us looks like man that heart elsewhere & wouldn’t shock me if ended up at Chelsea they need replacement for Lampard/Essien a playmaker in cm & if cost 40M think Roman do it & also feel Man City may try get him to as they also need playmaker in side.

Arsenal after poor start to season had great turn around looked bad for them at 1 point but turned around when needed to most finishing 3rd & making sure of it but winning away to WBA on final day 2-3 showed guts after being down 2-1 something Arsenal lacked in recent seasons is guts to perform to biter end during crunch, RvP staying be Wenger challenge of summer I hope he stays I think world class talent but if not & wishes to leave I sadly think he will stay in Pl but join MCFC.

Already touched on Man City but on our side of fence it’s been yo-yo like season like being on roll coaster with endless twists, falls & rises in build up but ending went flat & smooth & no rewards for us. Both domestic Cup exits where very poor, didn’t perform v Palace in CC & Liverpool away in FA Cup we weren’t very good either, Europe as well was awful in CL & in EL think tell our heart wasn’t in it & Bilbao ripped us apart. Prem League all had play for & with 8 point lead on 11th April 99 times out 100 we would coasted to PL title as happened this 1 time out 100 that didn’t happen. The lows of the season think be looked at very closely by SAF there are issues that need looking into asap but some things I thought did stand out & can say positives things over are Carrick form, Welbeck looking good in 1st full Man Utd season, Evans taking CB spot & making it his own, Jones/Smalling/Clev/DdG/Welbeck/Chicha/Young all being year wiser now. DdG since Feb been one of PL best GK’s he looks like his stamped his spot down as MUFC no.1 GK from now on. Nothing bothers him, his improving all time & thought take him least 18 months to get hang on PL but ended up being 6 months instead not bad by meant to be error prone GK? 

Think SAF job for next season is simple, do better in Champions League finish 1st in group do better in cups make it harder for all rest don’t give up so easily like we did & Prem league try regain Pl Title cos trying to stop Man City next season will be one SAF biggest tests to date I know loves a challenge but this 1 will be well worth looking at next season. SAF need tap into young player & use pain this season as way making them stronger next season, Jones face told whole story at Sunderland overjoyed 1 moment then snatched away & crushed the next, needs tap into that & use it. Also think scoring more goals while looking better defensively will be something want to do SAF, losing the PL on GD has suck with SAF playing open 4-2-4 yet not scoring as much as MCFC will be an eye opener for him, need find shape & way making sure we score bucket lots while being better at back as well.

Thought have to say Newcastle where my team season, finishing 5th is awesome when all thought be in bottom half, signed some great talent & have good team there now & players brought where cheap for quality that got. Next season Cisse have full season, Arfa will, Cayabe be year wiser, Santon as well. Hope they keep key player & add to them as chance there for them to challenge for top 6 again next season if want to, Pardrew was my manager of season & thought he was right decision to give it to him.

All in all its been amazing season, attacking play been off chart every team had go at every other team from top to bottom of league, no easy game in PL I've oddly will Man Utd ended up winning nothing enjoyed watching season as neutral been fun I hope next season just as good if not better.


----------



## Chr1st0

Martinez and Lambert would be idiots to leave Wigan or Norwich take the Villa job.


----------



## Razor King

Samoon said:


> When will arsenal win a trophy? :wenger


Next season. :wenger


----------



## Kiz

:kenny :kenny :kenny THE KING IS DEAD


----------



## Cliffy

Dunno who'd take that job.

Apart from Steamed, the fans are delusional, arrogant, fickle and fairweather.

And they have a shit squad.

Edit: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BANKSY

NEXT YEAR IS LIVERPOOL'S YEAR


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Know it's already been said but may as well quote the BBC post on it.



> Kenny Dalglish leaves Liverpool manager's post
> 
> Kenny Dalglish has left his post as Liverpool manager.
> 
> The 61-year-old has paid the price for Liverpool's poor performances in the Barclays Premier League.
> 
> Dalglish's departure comes after he held face-to-face talks with principal owners John W Henry and Tom Werner in Boston on Monday.
> 
> The Scot had been expected to depart on holiday on Wednesday but he postponed that and remains on Merseyside.
> 
> More to follow.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*STEVE KEAN FOR LIVERPOOL* :kean


----------



## Rush

AVB please. will literally explode if rafa comes back though (not in a good way, more of a lmao way)


----------



## D'Angelo

LOLerpool


----------



## Cliffy

can't see pool fans taking to AVB.

They'll have him ousted and bring in the messiah...Keegan !!.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Return of a real King.


----------



## D'Angelo

Apparently Arsenal's bid for Kagawa has been accepted. No surprise really. United still way ahead on personal talks though, and he's very likely to end up there.


----------



## Rush

D'Angelo said:


> LOLerpool


yeah, sacking an underperforming manager is fucking hilarious :downing fuck you're a muppet/


----------



## Cliffy

i might cry if united don't get shinji after all this effort.


city fans would have a field day.


----------



## Oliver-94

D'Angelo said:


> *Apparently Arsenal's bid for Kagawa has been accepted.* No surprise really. United still way ahead on personal talks though, and he's very likely to end up there.


 Source?


----------



## Gunner14

Domestic Managerial Record for the 2011/12 season

Kenny Dalglish - Played 51 - Won 24 Drawn 12* Lost 15
(1 draw was won in extra time/another draw saw them win a tie 3-2 so arguably won 26 drawn 10 lost 15) 

Arsene Wenger - Played 44 - Won 25 Drawn 7 Lost 12

Do the right thing Silent Stan. #wengerout


----------



## Oliver-94

He deserves the sack. 17 points behind Spurs and 16 points above relegation. Finished 8th in the league after spending £100 million. Failure. Oh how the almighty has fallen. 

I think Martinez will be appointed.


----------



## #dealwithit

Gutted that Liverpool sacked their worst manager since Souness.


----------



## Oliver-94

Gunner14 said:


> Domestic Managerial Record for the 2011/12 season
> 
> Kenny Dalglish - Played 51 - Won 24 Drawn 12* Lost 15
> (1 draw was won in extra time/another draw saw them win a tie 3-2 so arguably won 26 drawn 10 lost 15)
> 
> Arsene Wenger - Played 44 - Won 25 Drawn 7 Lost 12
> 
> Do the right thing Silent Stan. #wengerout


 You're not serious, right?


----------



## Cliffy

he is.


----------



## Oliver-94

Cliffy Byro said:


> he is.


 Surprised. I thought the Wenger haters were convinced that Wenger was the man.


----------



## Joel

> "I am disappointed with results in the league, but I would not have swapped the Carling Cup win for anything as I know how much it meant to our fans and the club to be back winning trophies," said Dalglish.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18073446

I believe that puts the exclamation mark on the reign of King Kenny. He would not swap the Carling Cup for anything. Anything.

Put your hands together for King Kenny, guys. A true entertainer.


----------



## #dealwithit

> You're not serious, right?


You're going to have to learn to ignore him. He's an idiot.


----------



## Oliver-94

Bananas said:


> You're going to have to learn to ignore him. He's an idiot.


 lol I don't post here that much so I wouldn't know about posters on here too much. :cool2


----------



## Mikey Damage

Really not much grounds to fire Arsene, as far as results go. 3rd place is 3rd place. Behind two super clubs, as well.


Now, if you want to argue that we should be on the same level as the super clubs, and shouldn't have finished 16 points behind them or whatever. That's different.


Anyway. LFC should hire Roberto Martinez. Seriously. Give the man some talent/money, he'll get results.


----------



## Kiz

in the last 10 games


----------



## Gunner14

BOSS said:


> Really not much grounds to fire Arsene, as far as results go. 3rd place is 3rd place. Behind two super clubs, as well.
> 
> 
> Now, if you want to argue that we should be on the same level as the super clubs, and shouldn't have finished 16 points behind them or whatever. That's different.
> 
> 
> Anyway. LFC should hire Roberto Martinez. Seriously. Give the man some talent/money, he'll get results.


We finished 19 points behind not 16.

10 loses in the league are 10 loses in the league. getting beat 8-2 is getting beat 8-2.
Players not caring is down to managerial motivation. I know alot of naive idiots still exist but Wenger is the problem.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I do agree with that. We should not be 19 points worse than the league leaders. That's just embarrassing.

Arsene better add some spine to the defense this summer.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Think it was the right decision to get rid of Kenny

Martinez or AVB would be my choice for the replacement

Liverpool need to spend a lot of money to get back into European contention though


----------



## Gunner14

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> Think it was the right decision to get rid of Kenny
> 
> Martinez or AVB would be my choice for the replacement
> 
> Liverpool need to spend a lot of money to get back into European contention though


Not really. Back line is pretty solid. They need a defensive ball winning midfielder and a striker who wont get himself suspended for a 3rd of the season. Liverpools problem has been goals. Scoring 49 in a 38 game season is embarrasing but at times Liverpool have played good football. Most of the goals they have conceded have been down to midfield not working hard enough to win it back. Go to any side and take out its two best CM's and it's best striker and they will struggle. But its not going to take that much to fix.

Would hardly be shocking to see Liverpool make 3 good signings this summer and finish above us next year after we sign Biglia, Kalou and Hoilett


----------



## Mikey Damage

LUCAS coming back should help.

Should poach Dempsey from Fulham.


----------



## seabs

> "I am disappointed with results in the league, but I would not have swapped the Carling Cup win for anything as I know how much it meant to our fans and the club to be back winning trophies,"


*Sums up his terrible reign in one last sentence. Proved he's a total idiot and very out of touch with the modern game. Terrible dealings in the transfer market and totally embarrassed himself this season with the Suarez situation. All the Liverpool fans writing into SSN wanting Pep as their new manager might be even funnier than Daglish's last run. 

Villa far less likely to get Martinez/Lambert if they go now. In fairness the Liverpool job could be a great opportunity for a young manager like Martinez. They just need some good dealings in the summer and they could be in contention for the top 4. Admittedly they need a lot of rebuilding though, like in nearly every position.

Any Arsenal fan wanting Wenger sacked is an idiot btw. Sorry to be blunt about it but yeah. You finished 3rd this season with a meh squad and harsh luck with injuries on top of that. Most managers wouldn't have got them in the 6, let alone top 4. Losing Wenger will be a huge step backwards for Arsenal when it happens so the idea of bringing it on themselves is stupid. *


----------



## Chr1st0

Gunner14 said:


> Not really. Back line is pretty solid. They need a defensive ball winning midfielder and a striker who wont get himself suspended for a 3rd of the season. Liverpools problem has been goals. Scoring 49 in a 38 game season is embarrasing but at times Liverpool have played good football. Most of the goals they have conceded have been down to midfield not working hard enough to win it back. Go to any side and take out its two best CM's and it's best striker and they will struggle. But its not going to take that much to fix.
> 
> Would hardly be shocking to see Liverpool make 3 good signings this summer and finish above us next year after we sign Biglia, Kalou and Hoilett


Ehm Liverpool have no good center backs, Skrtel is a liability and Carragher has been past it for 2 seasons or so.


----------



## Kiz

agger and skrtel is probably the brightest aspect of their team (outside suarez).


----------



## Vader

Reina (needs to focus a lot more next season on regaining his prior form)

Johnson - Agger - Skrtel - Enrique

Lucas - ???

??? - Gerrard - ???/Suarez

Suarez/???

I'd say 3 or 4 players for Liverpool, of actual quality, and you'll see them straight back in the CL places imo. I despise the club and their fans (except you RUSHYBABY) but I can see that the foundations are there. I'd probably have Suarez behind a main goalscorer too.


----------



## seabs

Mr. Snrub said:


> agger and skrtel is probably the brightest aspect of their team (outside suarez).


*Says more about how average the rest of their team is rather than how good of a partnership they are. I don't think they're an issue but if they wanna be a top 4 side then they need much better CB's than them two. Carragher's barely even a viable backup option these days. They desperately need a goal poacher and two wingers. I'd say a GK too because Reina's been more of a liability than a savior this season and seems to be more than b lip he's going through. *


----------



## BANKSY

Liverpool should definatley go down the younger manager route with Martinez/Brendan Rodgers. Give either of these guys time and money, the results will follow.
3 signings, most likely some decent wingers and another striker could see them back up in the top 4.

All boads well for a competative season next year as I doubt Liverpool and Chelsea will be as poor as they were this season in the league.

THE KING IS DEAD,LONG LIVE THE KING :kenny


----------



## Mikey Damage

what happened to Kuyt on the wings?


----------



## Chr1st0

Kuyt is meant to be leaving to cut down wages or something no?


----------



## Kiz

there's nothing wrong with skrtel and agger. both very good defenders. coates will end up being something special.

liverpool NEED a creative midfielder, and they NEED a good winger to put the ball on carroll's head. he's shown the talent is there if someone other than stewart shitting. hell, im confused as to why they havent been giving RAHEEM 20 minutes here and there, giving him the feel for top flight football. after it became obvious they werent going to be doing anything, they should've been getting games into sterling, flanagan, suso, not full games, but experience. lucas coming back will help them massively, so will getting a full season into suarez (plus some cultural acceptance classes over the break). plus they should be looking into a reina replacement. plus overall depth. guys like adam are not going to take you forward (worst midfielder in the league).


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Liverpool should definatley go down the *younger* manager route with Martinez/Brendan Rodgers. Give either of these guys time and money, the results will follow.
> 3 signings, most likely some decent wingers and another striker could see them back up in the top 4.
> 
> All boads well for a competative season next year as I doubt Liverpool and Chelsea will be as poor as they were this season in the league.
> 
> THE KING IS DEAD,LONG LIVE THE KING :kenny




I can only think of one man who ticks that box :kean


----------



## CGS

just heard the news now. Not fully surprised but I was expecting him to get another year in charge. Right now I'm guessing Rafa will come back but I rather he didn't tbh. a younger manager would be great but dunno who would want to take over.


----------



## united_07

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:kenny




Anyway i would be annoyed if United lose out on Kagawa to arsenal, after what happened with Hazard


----------



## Rush

Vader13 said:


> Reina (needs to focus a lot more next season on regaining his prior form)
> 
> Johnson - Agger - Skrtel - Enrique
> 
> Lucas - ???
> 
> ??? - Gerrard - ???/Suarez
> 
> Suarez/???
> 
> I'd say 3 or 4 players for Liverpool, of actual quality, and you'll see them straight back in the CL places imo. I despise the club and their fans (*except you RUSHYBABY*) but I can see that the foundations are there. I'd probably have Suarez behind a main goalscorer too.


:suarez1



chr1st0 said:


> Ehm Liverpool have no good center backs, Skrtel is a liability and Carragher has been past it for 2 seasons or so.


:kobe

Our CB's are pretty great tbh, they're not even close to being a problem. Agger/Skrtel is one of the best combinations in the prem. 

with the squad as it is...

Reina

Kelly/Johnson - Agger - Skrtel - Enrique

Hendo - Lucas

??? - Gerrard - ???/Bellamy

Suarez​
need another 2 wingers, striker, back up to Lucas which papers up the first team. If Carroll can be like FA Cup final Andy instead of regular Andy then we'll be much better for it. Sadly i see us buying shit and staying exactly where we are.


----------



## Razor King

Ugh @ sacking Wenger. Let's not even start. Sack him and get whom? Mourinho? There isn't anybody else out there who is as good, except Fergie, Mou, and Pep.

For the umpteenth time, it's not Wenger; it's the board. When you have Kroenke as the owner, you pretty much understand everything. Words aren't needed.

On Liverpool, they should get AVB. He is the right man for a team like Liverpool. I hope they do go for him.


----------



## Green Light

:kenny

I hear McLeish is looking for a job :suarez1 :suarez2


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

united_07 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> :kenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway i would be annoyed if United lose out on Kagawa to arsenal, after* what happened with Hazard*





What???


----------



## seabs

*He's going City (not confirmed but as good as).*


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

FFSake....... ..Seriously tho WHAT are they going too do with all those players and ego's in the same team?No wonder they need such a big training ground....

p.s Whats the source on the Hazard deal?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Rush said:


> with the squad as it is...
> 
> Reina
> 
> Kelly/Johnson - Agger - Skrtel - Enrique
> 
> Hendo - Lucas
> 
> *Kagawa* - Gerrard - *Gotze*
> 
> Suarez​
> need another 2 wingers, striker, back up to Lucas which papers up the first team. If Carroll can be like FA Cup final Andy instead of regular Andy then we'll be much better for it. Sadly i see us buying shit and staying exactly where we are.


Would cost about a combined £70m but you have been spending that kinda money on Carroll/Downing/Hendo so why not?

:cody


----------



## seabs

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> FFSake....... ..Seriously tho WHAT are they going too do with all those players and ego's in the same team?No wonder they need such a big training ground....
> 
> p.s Whats the source on the Hazard deal?


*Hazard will fit in nicely on the wing for them. They don't have any natural width in the midfield. 

He's said he's playing in Manchester next season and he said before he's playing in blue next season. Go figure. *


----------



## united_07

Seabs said:


> *Hazard will fit in nicely on the wing for them. They don't have any natural width in the midfield.
> 
> He's said he's playing in Manchester next season and he said before he's playing in blue next season. Go figure. *


also Hazard's brother was tweeting about City being champions


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Seabs said:


> *Hazard will fit in nicely on the wing for them. They don't have any natural width in the midfield.
> 
> He's said he's playing in Manchester next season and he said before he's playing in blue next season. Go figure. *


He meant Greater Manchester, he's joining Wigan

SWERVE :russo


----------



## Irish Jet

The quote about him playing in blue was made up. Still no chance he goes to United though.

LOL at Kenny. Sucks that Liverpool may actually bring in someone competent.


----------



## Death Rider

Irish Jet said:


> The quote about him playing in blue was made up. Still no chance he goes to United though.
> 
> LOL at Kenny. Sucks that Liverpool may actually bring in someone competent.


:banplz: Kenny is a top draw manager and has proven that in the past.


I am in two minds about this sacking. While he has not done good enough this season he has proven in the past he is a top draw manager and should have been given a season. Teams who hire and fire non stop do not get long term success. Hopefully we make a good appointment and for his stake he does a good job. If he does it badly a lot of fans will jump on his back as he is the man taking over from Kenny


----------



## Seb

Whilst Kenny did a hilariously bad job, I expect his very damaging handling of the Suarez incident and the media in general had a very big influence on his sacking.

Would like to see someone like Rogers or Martinez get the job, but I expect it will be AVB or perhaps a little less likely - Rafa, neither of whom would be bad appointments.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

R.K.O Peep said:


> :banplz: *Kenny is a top draw manager and has proven that in the past.*
> 
> 
> I am in two minds about this sacking. While he has not done good enough this season he has proven in the past he is a top draw manager and should have been given a season. Teams who hire and fire non stop do not get long term success. Hopefully we make a good appointment and for his stake he does a good job. If he does it badly a lot of fans will jump on his back as he is the man taking over from Kenny



Maybe the case. But how many hattricks did Alan Shearer score last season??


----------



## Gunner14

chr1st0 said:


> Ehm Liverpool have no good center backs, Skrtel is a liability and Carragher has been past it for 2 seasons or so.





Vader13 said:


> Reina (needs to focus a lot more next season on regaining his prior form)
> 
> Johnson - Agger - Skrtel - Enrique
> 
> Lucas - ???
> 
> ??? - Gerrard - ???/Suarez
> 
> Suarez/???
> 
> I'd say 3 or 4 players for Liverpool, of actual quality, and you'll see them straight back in the CL places imo. I despise the club and their fans (except you RUSHYBABY) but I can see that the foundations are there. I'd probably have Suarez behind a main goalscorer too.





Seabs said:


> *Says more about how average the rest of their team is rather than how good of a partnership they are. I don't think they're an issue but if they wanna be a top 4 side then they need much better CB's than them two. Carragher's barely even a viable backup option these days. They desperately need a goal poacher and two wingers. I'd say a GK too because Reina's been more of a liability than a savior this season and seems to be more than b lip he's going through. *


Agree Liverpools defence is not the problem. Reina has been an issue but you woulndt write him off. Skrtel and Agger imo is the best TWO in the premiership.

If the sign Dempsey they'll instantly improve. 
-----Gerrard - Lucas
Suarez----Dempsey----Downing
---------Carroll

Hardly a bad line up. 

On the season Liverpool were never going to finish top 5. So what better way to qualify for the europa league than by winning a cup.



Razor King said:


> Ugh @ sacking Wenger. Let's not even start. Sack him and get whom? Mourinho? There isn't anybody else out there who is as good, except Fergie, Mou, and Pep.
> 
> For the umpteenth time, it's not Wenger; it's the board. When you have Kroenke as the owner, you pretty much understand everything. Words aren't needed.


Iboard actively encourage Wenger to spend. He chooses not to.
Board has stated many times Wenger can sign whoever he wants aslong as he keeps the wages under the non competition based turnover. It is Wengers choice to have 72 (including podolski) profiessional contracts at the club.

It is Wengers choice to pay Boro Primorac 40k a week as a coach. (who is also stale as fuck in his methods. (highest paid coach in the world,

It waas Wengers choice to sign 15 players this summer. It was Wengers choice to sell Fabregas in August not June. It was Wengers choice to sell Nasri after the 2nd game of the season. It is Wengers choice to play the same tactic week in week out with shit players who couldn't give a fuck if the win lose or draw.

Failing to see how any of that is the Boards fault.

And sack him and get anyone as long as 1) there not a cunt and 2) they actually can motivate a player.

Give it Paul Ince for 4 years at least we'd get to play every side in the country over a 4 year spell lol. Anyone would be better than froggy and his excuses. 

In relation to who i want as manager - Jurgen Klopp.


----------



## BANKSY

Do people think he would have been sacked if he won the FA cup?


----------



## Death Rider

5th-Horseman said:


> Maybe the case. But how many hattricks did Alan Shearer score last season??


None........

I was more bothered about the poster saying he is an a total idiot. Kenny is not an idiot and has won league titles in the past so he is clearly not a bad manager. Whether he is suited to the modern game is another matter. I think he should have been given enough year to improve. We aren't as bad as people make out. Yes we do have some massive flaws we need to fix but there are strengths in that team that can built on and allow us to challenge for the top 4


----------



## Death Rider

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Do people think he would have been sacked if he won the FA cup?


Yeah I think he would have been. As good as it would have been to win the FA cup the aim for top teams now is the top 4. It is a shame the FA Cup is not seen as important by a number of people. Our owners want success and will sack people who fail to deliver. While I disagree with the decision I am sure they already have planned out who they want to hire to replace him or have a shortlist of names in mind.


----------



## united_07

Doesnt matter what dalglish has done in the past, his transfers were awful, tatics were poor, media relations a disaster. The only reason he won the carling cup was he came up against weak teams and he put out a full strength team, and when they played city and chelsea they both put out weakened teams.


----------



## Death Rider

united_07 said:


> Doesnt matter what dalglish has done in the past, his transfers were awful, tatics were poor, media relations a disaster. The only reason he won the carling cup was he came up against weak teams and he put out a full strength team, and when they played city and chelsea they both put out weakened teams.


Um.... no they did not as far as I remember. Some of his transfers were I will agree there though not all. Kenny may have been poor dealing with the media but the media in this country are bunch of dicks anyway. We played well in the first half and were great at creating chances. Lucas getting injured was a massive blow. We need him back a creative midfielder, a striker who can finish (or Carroll to show his potential) and a back up keeper to Reina who is good and can give him some competition.


----------



## CGS

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Do people think he would have been sacked if he won the FA cup?


Probably not. Winning 2/3 competitions entered into is still pretty decent considering the talent we had to go through. 



R.K.O Peep said:


> Um.... no they did not as far as I remember. Some of his transfers were I will agree there though not all. Kenny may have been poor dealing with the media but the media in this country are bunch of dicks anyway. We played well in the first half and were great at creating chances. Lucas getting injured was a massive blow. We need him back a creative midfielder, a striker who can finish (or Carroll to show his potential) and a back up keeper to Reina who is good and can give him some competition.


Cant remember the City squad but Im sure the Chelsea team had guys like Roemu & Lukaku playing 

Yup they did. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/15831951

Edit

Bar Savic the City squads were pretty strong though 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/16405943 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/16606933


----------



## Death Rider

Chain Gang solider said:


> Probably not. Winning 2/3 competitions entered into is still pretty decent considering the talent we had to go through.
> 
> 
> 
> Cant remember the City squad but Im sure the Chelsea team had guys like Roemu & Lukaku playing
> 
> Yup they did.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/15831951
> 
> Edit
> 
> Bar Savic the City squads were pretty strong though
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/16405943
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/16606933


I was ore on about Man City. Chelsea had a few first teamers but not many. That man city team is pretty much their first team line up so united is wrong about Man City playing a weakened side


----------



## T-C

Sucks that the senile old twat got the boot.


----------



## united_07

R.K.O Peep said:


> I was ore on about Man City. Chelsea had a few first teamers but not many. That man city team is pretty much their first team line up so united is wrong about Man City playing a weakened side


they played savic both legs = heavily weakened :side:


----------



## reDREDD

Kompany, Yaya, aguero and Hartdog

what a players


----------



## EGame

He's so awful, felt embarrassed just watching the guy.

Hands down the worst manager of the season. The guy really did do a wonderful job at ruining Liverpool's reputation.


----------



## reDREDD

so who can liverpool get exactly?


----------



## Death Rider

united_07 said:


> they played savic both legs = heavily weakened :side:


We played Spearing half the season. That = heavily weakened


----------



## Death Rider

redeadening said:


> so who can liverpool get exactly?


Well if you listen to Stan collymore we could get pep guardiola or hiddink


Seems legit......


----------



## CGS

redeadening said:


> so who can liverpool get exactly?


Rafa mainly is my guess. AVB is free too so who knows. Martinez seems to be a early contender as well. 




R.K.O Peep said:


> We played Spearing half the season. That = heavily weakened


The man speaks the truth


----------



## reDREDD

I thought AVB was going to Inter


----------



## Death Rider

I think we could maybe get AVB. He may have a point to prove and he is not a bad manager. I think the owners however will go for a young lesser known manager.


----------



## T-C

AVB isn't a young manager? What?



redeadening said:


> so who can liverpool get exactly?


I hear McLeish is looking a job.


----------



## Tomkin

Happy for Crewe tonight, weird knowing a couple of the players on the pitch, even the lad who scored the 2nd!

If the owners know anything they'd go with Martinez...brilliant manager


----------



## Death Rider

T-C said:


> AVB isn't a young manager? What?
> 
> 
> 
> I hear McLeish is looking a job.


I never said he wasn't. I meant they would be more likely go for a less well known name.I hope to god you are not being serious.


----------



## united_07

Liverpool are definitely interested in AVB according to duncan jenkins on twitter, who is a extremely reliable when it comes to liverpool, always posts team news a few hours early and first said that dalglish was leaving


----------



## Death Rider

united_07 said:


> Liverpool are definitely interested in AVB according to duncan jenkins on twitter, who is a extremely reliable when it comes to liverpool, always posts team news a few hours early and first said that dalglish was leaving


If we get him I will be very happy with that. Whether he would take a step down to managing a team outside the champions league I don't. I think he could do a good job if he was allowed to have a few years to build a team. At Chelsea it was the players not wanting to play for him


----------



## united_07

Marca have got a bit confused, as Hazard says he was coming to manchester, they think he has signed for united as they assume manchester = united :lmao

http://www.marca.com/2012/05/15/en/football/international_football/1337101667.html


----------



## reDREDD

AVB wasnt right for us at the time, he was basically telling Terry and Drogba to play like Messi and Co


----------



## Nige™

Liverpool fans texting/email SSN calling for Jose.fpalm Get real!


----------



## reDREDD

You can have him Liverpool 8*D


----------



## united_07

one liverpool fan outside of anfield when interviewed



> fan:"Problem with Kenny is you should never go back"
> Reporter:"Who would you have now?"
> Fan: "Rafa"


:kenny


----------



## Death Rider

Nige™ said:


> Liverpool fans texting/email SSN calling for Jose.fpalm Get real!


Some people think just because we are a big club we can get any manager in the world and live in a fantasy league and some people are juts fucking stupid.


----------



## Big Man

R.K.O Peep said:


> Some people think just because *we are a big club* we can get any manager in the world and live in a fantasy league and some people are juts fucking stupid.


ique2


----------



## CGS

Big_Man said:


> ique2


Come back when you win 5 Champo Leagues Bruh :troll 



Nige™ said:


> Liverpool fans texting/email SSN calling for Jose.fpalm Get real!


Yeah I heard that and had to lol. People calling for Pep too :lmao


----------



## Death Rider

Big_Man said:


> ique2


And why is that funny? I never said we were good. We are still a big club. Only someone who hates Liverpool would say otherwise


----------



## T-C

united_07 said:


> Marca have got a bit confused, as Hazard says he was coming to manchester, they think he has signed for united as they assume manchester = united :lmao
> 
> http://www.marca.com/2012/05/15/en/football/international_football/1337101667.html


That's hilarious. Shows how the rest of Europe still looks at us.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

R.K.O Peep said:


> And why is that funny? I never said we were good. We are still a big club. Only someone who hates Liverpool would say otherwise



I hate to use the word banter...But it's banter.

Liverpool- Pretend they are still good due to history
Chelsea- Have no history 
City- Bought the league
United- Fans are glory hunting bastards

etc.


----------



## Death Rider

5th-Horseman said:


> I hate to use the word banter...But it's banter.
> 
> Liverpool- Pretend they are still good due to history
> Chelsea- Have no history
> City- Bought the league
> United- Fans are glory hunting bastards
> 
> etc.


Sorry I am having a slow day today. Had to put up with the worst manager in Liverpool history naming the england squad and Kenny being sacked.


----------



## Andre

R.K.O Peep said:


> Sorry I am having a slow day today. Had to put up with the worst manager in Liverpool history naming the england squad and Kenny being sacked.


Graeme Souness?


----------



## reDREDD

We embraced our lack of history

Infact, the number 1 Chelsea blog is called weaintgotnohistory.com


----------



## Death Rider

AndreBaker said:


> Graeme Souness?


He is close. I am too young to remember him though from reading up on our history he is a close 2nd. I have never wanted any manager sacked before Woy came in.


----------



## T-C

Sourness was a good bit worse.


----------



## CGS

redeadening said:


> We embraced our lack of history
> 
> Infact, the number 1 Chelsea blog is called weaintgotnohistory.com



I actually thought this was a joke :lmao.


----------



## reDREDD

Its a wonderful website, keeps me up to date on all Chelsea news and even though its a blues website, its actually quite reasonable. Great tactical analysis and its not afraid to be blunt and call us shit when we're shit


----------



## Destiny

I think we'll get AVB or Rafa.

Kenny just wasn't good enough as a manager for Liverpool. Respect him as a footballer though.

Onwards and upwards, hopefully.


----------



## The Monster

united_07 said:


> Marca have got a bit confused, as Hazard says he was coming to manchester, they think he has signed for united as they assume manchester = united :lmao
> 
> http://www.marca.com/2012/05/15/en/football/international_football/1337101667.html


That’s pretty funny. Still think end up signing for Man City in end.

Thought worth a post but tried be un biased as I can but 

Save of season - DdG save from Mata v Chelsea at Bridge in 90 mins at 3-3 

Team of season - Newcastle

Player of season - RvP

Manager of season - Alan Pardrew

Best assist of season - Silva flick up & volley to Dzeko for Man City 6th v Man Utd

Best goal of the season - Cisse wonder goal v Chelsea at Bridge

Worst ref moment of season - Chris Foy allowing Walters first goal v Bolton on final day of season

Best dribble of season - Ben Arfa v Bolton at Sports Direct arena

Underrated player of season - Lescott (Proved me wrong thought he alright at best but him & Kompany work really well together)

Overrated player of season - Either Terry or Cahill (Know might seem picking on Chelsea here but I don’t think either had great season in terms performances & media here rave about both yet both lack any real positional sense which for CB is big issue) 

Worst dive of season - Ashley Young v QPR at OT

Best newcomer of season - Kun

Best buy in Jan Window - Cisse for Newcastle

Best buy from last summer - Cabaye for Newcastle

Biggest disappointment of season - Downing or Henderson (In terms of big money moves to bug club & both didn’t deliver in PL)

Most inspirational moment of season – Has to be way everyone in football wishing Muamba well again after that scary moment at WHL was nice to know that under all money, bs & politics that PL offers that is soul underneath it all there Also same goes for Petrov at Villa to.

Worst low moment for your team - The Man City defeats in PL, not that lost but way lost both games a close 2nd is UCL exit. 

Best Personal moment for your team - Scholes coming back in Jan v Man City in FA Cup 3rd round was stunned & overjoyed all at same time & performances since come back have been a joy to watch.

Your clubs player of season - Evans or Carrick for me it was hard to pick between the 2 of them really Toni comes in at close 3rd though.

If anyone wants to add anything to list they can, mainly all just bit of fun cos im bored but be interesting see what others think.


----------



## reDREDD

are you high

if anything, cahill has REALLY developed and proved me completely wrong when i didnt want him at the start


----------



## CGS

Worse dive of the season - Ashley Young? :suarez2


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Who the fuck has overrated :terry this season? He has been lambasted for the vast majority of the season from nearly all angles.

Fair shout on most of the rest of the list.


----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> Its a wonderful website, keeps me up to date on all Chelsea news and even though its a blues website, its actually quite reasonable. Great tactical analysis and its not afraid to be blunt and call us shit when we're shit


They should give me a job. I love calling us shit!

We'll be the shitty Champions of Europe in a few days :torres

























Please.


----------



## united_07

The Monster said:


> Worst dive of season - Ashley Young v QPR at OT


think you're forgetting this


----------



## reDREDD

why would carrol dive there, seriously, he coulda scored

just seems weird


----------



## Tenacious.C

Chain Gang solider said:


> Worse dive of the season - Ashley Young? :suarez2


His were bad, but Adam Johnson's had some absolute shockers this season (The penalty he won vs Fulham comes to mind). Tried to find video evidence of them, but all videos seem to have been taken down/erased. Most mysterious.


----------



## Tenacious.C

redeadening said:


> You can have him Liverpool 8*D


This thread needs more monobrow!

(Would take him at united tbh)


----------



## Death Rider

Joel said:


> They should give me a job. I love calling us shit!
> 
> We'll be the shitty Champions of Europe in a few days :torres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please.


I hope Chelsea do win just to see the smile leave of one of my best mate's face who is a spurs face when it happens as he been so cocky this year


----------



## seabs

5th-Horseman said:


> Who the fuck has overrated :terry this season? He has been lambasted for the vast majority of the season from nearly all angles.


*:woy*


----------



## reDREDD

Terry is a heck of politicker, i'll say that much

:hhh


----------



## Tenacious.C

And as for Hazard 'saying' he'll be playing in blue next season, don't forget United's new away kit is a blue table cloth.


Personally think Liverpool shouldn't be looking any further than Brendan Rogers were he to be interested.


----------



## united_07

Tenacious.C. said:


> And as for Hazard 'saying' he'll be playing in blue next season, don't forget United's new away kit is a blue table cloth.
> 
> 
> Personally think Liverpool shouldn't be looking any further than Brendan Rogers were he to be interested.


apparently this is the new away shirt, the current blue/black shirt will be the 3rd choice kit














oh and in the space of the last 3 hours the odds for AVB for Liverpool has gone from 14-1 to 2-1


----------



## seabs

*Rogers wont leave. Don't really see why Lambert would leave Norwich right now either. Both are overachieving right now and only had one season in the Prem so I can't see why they would want to leave already for a club like Villa or Liverpool who don't have squads anywhere near good enough to meet their expectations. Liverpool might do well to wait and see what happens with Chelsea and RDM and snap him up if Chelsea don't give him the job. If not then RVB is likely the best option for them. *


----------



## Tenacious.C

united_07 said:


> apparently this is the new away shirt, the current blue/black shirt will be the 3rd choice kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and in the space of the last 3 hours the odds for AVB for Liverpool has gone from 14-1 to 2-1


The nike football design department all need fucking labotomising. All the new shirts are awful(Clubs and Countries).

That's one thing I can say about Liverpool, the yank lot that are making their kit got something right for them.


----------



## reDREDD

atleast your last kit wasnt cursed










burn it, burn it with fire


----------



## Tenacious.C

redeadening said:


> atleast your last kit wasnt cursed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burn it, burn it with fire


We created the cursed kit!













My two cents on terry being picked.

Woy wanted to take both of them - :woy

Rio told woy to get fucked, he won't play with that racist scum.

John just want to play football and is all like I didn't mean it. :terry1

So Woy said ok Wio I wespect your decision, and Alex has told me you need a rest for the summer. John pack your bags your coming with me. :woy :terry


----------



## T-C

Rio not going is a good thing as far as I'm concerned, the more rest he gets the better. Same for Carrick, although how he wasn't included in the squad is a mystery, he was our player of the season for me.


----------



## reDREDD

I think we lost more matches in the cursed black shirt than we won

Hell, the highlight of watching the lineup at camp nou was seeing we chose the white kit and not the black ones

its cursed man


----------



## Tenacious.C

redeadening said:


> I think we lost more matches in the cursed black shirt than we won
> 
> Hell, the highlight of watching the lineup at camp nou was seeing we chose the white kit and not the black ones
> 
> its cursed man


Pfffttt our grey monstrosity rendered team mates blind.

We lost 6-3 to Southampton and had to change strip at half time!


----------



## Death Rider

T-C said:


> Rio not going is a good thing as far as I'm concerned, the more rest he gets the better. Same for Carrick, although how he wasn't included in the squad is a mystery, he was our player of the season for me.


Carrick according to Roy has retired from international football.


----------



## T-C

R.K.O Peep said:


> Carrick according to Roy has retired from international football.


Ah well that's excellent news then. Thanks for that.


----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> think you're forgetting this





redeadening said:


> why would carrol dive there, seriously, he coulda scored
> 
> just seems weird


This. Pretty sure every Pool fan wanted to beat the shit outta the guy for that. So unneeded


----------



## Destiny

Carroll is constantly falling over though (LOL).

He fucked up badly that game. 

Can't wait to see who our new manager will be. 

:mark:


----------



## EGame




----------



## Green Light

Didn't know R-truth was an Arsenal fan


----------



## EGame

Hate to break it to ya man but that's lil wayne.


----------



## Rush

R.K.O Peep said:


> I think we could maybe get AVB. He may have a point to prove and he is not a bad manager. I think the owners however will go for a young manager on the rise.


not sure if serious


----------



## Green Light

Michael Owen released by Utd

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/17052012/58/premier-league-owen-confirms-united-exit.html

Looks like he'll be joining his old pal :hesk3 on the unemployment line


----------



## haribo

Tenacious.C. said:


> The nike football design department all need fucking labotomising. All the new shirts are awful(Clubs and Countries).












:torres

Pretty sure it's fake since the real one is red and navy(?) but it's still the worst things I've ever laid eyes upon.


----------



## united_07

So the number 7 and 9 will be free next season,

:kagawa for no 7 hopefully, if he signs

and Welbeck for no 9


----------



## Death Rider

Rush said:


> not sure if serious


OK what I meant when writing that was a more lesser known manger like Martinez or Brendan Rodgers.


----------



## united_07

United Q3 financial figures out today, deosnt look good, cash balance down from £134 14 months ago, to £26m. The Glazers have spent £71m on interest and bond buybacks :no:

this guy gives a summary of the figures

https://twitter.com/#!/andersred


----------



## Samoon

I wish kenny was not sacked. Good decision by liverpool though.


----------



## Samoon

Chain Gang solider said:


> I actually thought this was a joke :lmao.


Me too, lol.


----------



## Irish Jet

My assumption is Ashley Young will get 7 and Scholes will get his number 18 back for his final season.

Welbeck should get #9.


----------



## CGS

Green Light said:


> Michael Owen released by Utd
> 
> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/17052012/58/premier-league-owen-confirms-united-exit.html
> 
> Looks like he'll be joining his old pal :hesk3 on the unemployment line


Maybe it's time for Owen to return home :suarez1


----------



## Gunner14

Tenacious.C. said:


> Pfffttt our grey monstrosity rendered team mates blind.
> 
> We lost 6-3 to Southampton and had to change strip at half time!


Man Utd results at the Dell

Drew 2-2
Lost 3-1
Lost 6-3
Lost 1-0

4 years no wins. Bloody grey kit lol.


----------



## Emperor DC

Looks like Martinez may be going to Villa this time.


----------



## Cliffy

He'd be a fool.

If they don't spend then they'll be in a relegation fight again.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Martinez would be a moron to go from Wigan to Villa, what is the point in leaving to go sideways? if you're gonna leave the club you're comfortable at at least go up at lets say Liverpool perhaps.


----------



## Vader

Villa are a much better club/team than Wigan and are only in the position they're in because of a moron of a manager. The team they have should get them around low-end midtable. Villa are definitely a step-up on Wigan, in every single possible way.


----------



## Kiz

:lmao at how much the glazers are taking out of united. slowly crippling them.

villa missed bent big time. with a few solid additions they can be midtable quite easily. defence needs a workover though.


----------



## CGS

Part of me rather he goes to Villa than Us tbh. I like the guy too much and would hate to see him get the Woy treatment if he doesn't do well. Doesn't deserve it. 

He could do well at Villa though but honestly If he didn't leave last year I don't see him leaving this year


----------



## Death Rider

Villa have a much better squad then wigan. Their manager was a total moron who did a horrible job. They could be mid table with a few additions and a good manager.


----------



## Kiz

R.K.O Peep said:


> *Villa* have a much better squad then *villa*. Their manager was a total moron who did a horrible job. They could be mid table with a few additions and a good manager.


i'd say they're about equal


----------



## Death Rider

I need sleep


----------



## Destiny

Chain Gang solider said:


> Part of me rather he goes to Villa than Us tbh. I like the guy too much and would hate to see him get the Woy treatment if he doesn't do well. Doesn't deserve it.
> 
> He could do well at Villa though but honestly If he didn't leave last year I don't see him leaving this year


Nicely put. 

I really respect Martinez and believe he's a really good manager.

However, it could be a very risky move to have him manage Liverpool.


----------



## #dealwithit

Wigan to Villa isn't a sideways step. Villa are in the top 10 biggest clubs in England. Wigan wouldn't even be in the top 30. I do agree though that with what Martinez has done at Wigan, he might want to hold out for a better opportunity.


----------



## Razor King

I'd actually think Martinez should stay in Wigan for another season.

For Liverpool, there is NO better option than Villas-Boas. They need somebody with a fresh approach and idea. It won't be wise to go back to Benitez. It's never good to look back.


----------



## Kazz




----------



## united_07

yeah same kit here as well


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Made me chuckle

The Rio on the bottom left really needs to be a :rio smiley.


----------



## Death Rider

Liverpool have been given permission to speak to martinez


----------



## united_07

5th-Horseman said:


> Made me chuckle
> 
> The Rio on the bottom left really needs to be a :rio smiley.


Premiere??


----------



## CGS

5th-Horseman said:


> Made me chuckle
> 
> The Rio on the bottom left really needs to be a :rio smiley.


:woy



R.K.O Peep said:


> Liverpool have been given permission to speak to martinez


Still don't think he will leave Wigan tbh but who knows.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

united_07 said:


> Premiere??




Yes, because I made it.


I guess Martinez would be a decent appointment, I can't see him doing worse than Kenny to be fair, and with 40 million odd to spend he could put together a good side for next season I woul reckon.


----------



## Emperor DC

One of Martinez/Lambert to get Villa job, both had discussions. Martinez was in pole position until Liverpool came in for him. Solskjær was on the shortlist too.


----------



## reDREDD

Chain Gang solider said:


> Maybe it's time for Owen to return home :suarez1


That may actually not be the worst idea in the world. God knows, you guys just need a hand finishing, and owen can do that

reserve player though, nothing more


----------



## united_07

Really hope Solskjær doesnt go to Villa, he deserves better :


Martinez isnt a lock for liverpool yet, they are interviewing a few candidates


----------



## Death Rider

redeadening said:


> That may actually not be the worst idea in the world. God knows, you guys just need a hand finishing, and owen can do that
> 
> reserve player though, nothing more


That judas twat can jump off a bridge before he comes back here. We need someone who can finish but them being able to play most of the season is something we need as well. If Man Utd did not have two parasites stealing the profit directly from the club Owen would never have gone there


----------



## CGS

Honestly I wouldn't mind signing Owen back on a pay as you play deal and as long as we sign at least 1 more striker in the summer who can play on a regular basis. Owen as a fourth choice striker wouldn't bother me at all 

As for Martinez after seeing the reaction from Pool fans I am slowly becoming even more worried about him. personally i'd be 50/50 on it but a lot of pool fans have somehow come to the conclusion that AVB/Rafa/Kloop(yup seen his name thrown into the hat too) will = Success & Martinez = Us in relegation battle because Wigan are relegation battlers. If he does sign Im convinced he will get the :woy treatment.


----------



## reDREDD

Just get owen as a backup or carling cup guy

I mean look at Bellamy, he turned out better than expected


----------



## Death Rider

Yeah I think a lot of fans are going over the top. Martinez is a lot better then woy and would at least play good football. Whether he would do a good job though is another manager but he should be given a chance and if hired should get 2 or 3 seasons to build.


----------



## united_07

Apparently liverpool have named Jen Chang, ( https://twitter.com/#!/JenChang88 ) as their new Director Of Communications, i guess it fits, he was backing suarez in the evra/suarez dispute, and was even calling for Evra to be banned


----------



## reDREDD

Martinez got a league 1 or 2 team and somehow dragged it into the premier league survival and beat several giant teams

Honestly, I think he deserves a shot in the big leagues

He shouldnt be underestimated


----------



## Seb

Martinez is a great manager, plays nice football, with a good track record and is a very shrewd appointment, but no doubt a lot of fans will moan because they want a BIG NAME.


----------



## Death Rider

redeadening said:


> Martinez got a league 1 or 2 team and somehow dragged it into the premier league survival and beat several giant teams
> 
> Honestly, I think he deserves a shot in the big leagues
> 
> He shouldnt be underestimated


He is unproven though so are all great manager before a top job. I think he could do well but if he does not get off to a good start people will be ruthless.


----------



## Irish Jet

Random Liverpool fan: "The problem with Kenny was, you should never go back."

Sky Sports News reporter: "Who do you want next?"

Random Liverpool fan: "Rafa."


----------



## CGS

Seb said:


> Martinez is a great manager, plays nice football, with a good track record and is a very shrewd appointment, but no doubt a lot of fans will moan because they want a BIG NAME.


Even more lolworthy when you think that a lot of the fans screaming "**** Martinez we need Rafa" are the same ones who wanted Rafa out back in 2010.

Edit




Irish Jet said:


> Random Liverpool fan: "The problem with Kenny was, you should never go back."
> 
> Sky Sports News reporter: "Who do you want next?"
> 
> Random Liverpool fan: "Rafa."


And There proves my point :lmao. Even I gotta laugh at Pool fans sometimes.


----------



## Oliver-94

Some are really over rating Martinez. I'm not sure how promoting Swansea + keeping Wigan in the PL for 3 years is a great CV if you want to manage a club like Liverpool where the pressure is felt week in and week out. Could be Hodgson, V.2


----------



## Emperor DC

Oliver-94 said:


> Some are really over rating Martinez. I'm not sure how promoting Swansea + keeping Wigan in the PL for 3 years is a great CV if you want to manage a club like Liverpool where the pressure is felt week in and week out. Could be Hodgson, V.2


That's sound reasoning.

Good job Everton did not think that when appointing David Moyes.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Oliver-94 said:


> Some are really over rating Martinez. I'm not sure how promoting Swansea + keeping Wigan in the PL for 3 years is a great CV if you want to manage a club like Liverpool where the pressure is felt week in and week out. Could be Hodgson, V.2




To be fair people rate him largely because he has taken, man for man, an incredibly weak sqaud and consistently managed to keep them up. Know what you mean though "big club" experiecne can't be seen unless you have actually managed a big club.


----------



## Seb

Or Barcelona when they appointed Guardiola.


----------



## Oliver-94

Seb said:


> Or Barcelona when they appointed Guardiola.


 But Guardiola had connections with the club, from becoming a legend as a player to managing the B side. That's a daft comparison. 

Moyes with Everton? Since when did Everton turn into a big club?


----------



## Seb

Oliver-94 said:


> But Guardiola had connections with the club, from becoming a legend as a player to managing the B side. That's a daft comparison.


No it isn't, he had no big club experience, which was exactly your argument against Martinez.

Guardiola took a team from the third tier to the second tier, like Martinez did, and then didn't have the top flight experience that Martinez currently has. The pressure of managing a club like Barcelona also far surpasses that of managing a club like Liverpool. Also, being a legend as a player has no correlation to becoming a good manager.


----------



## reDREDD

What moyes did with Everton is pretty goddamn incredible


----------



## Oliver-94

Seb said:


> No it isn't, he had no big club experience, which was exactly your argument against Martinez.
> 
> Guardiola took a team from the third tier to the second tier, like Martinez did, and then didn't have the top flight experience that Martinez currently has. Being a legend as a player has no correlation to becoming a good manager.


 Do you really think Martinez is the one to turn around a club that is in decline? Guardiola had one of the best players in their primes when he took over, thus making his job easier. Barcelona usually appoint managers that have some sort of experience with the club just like how they appointed assistant manager.

What's the difference between Hodgson and Martinez record? I personally think Hodgson has a better record than Martinez.


----------



## reDREDD

To be fair to Martinez, the guy is preforming ridiculously above standards

Wigan doesnt give two shits about football, but somehow he's doing miracles with the club. Maybe liverpool needs that for now. Someone to get the best out of what they have


----------



## Oliver-94

redeadening said:


> To be fair to Martinez, the guy is preforming ridiculously above standards
> 
> Wigan doesnt give two shits about football, but somehow he's doing miracles with the club. Maybe liverpool needs that for now. Someone to get the best out of what they have


 Steve Bruce was the only Wigan manager to not battle with relegation during his time at Wigan. Martinez is a good manager but IMO, it's a big step in his career. I like him but I just don't think he is the best option of the vacant managers.


----------



## reDREDD

well, who is?

If you cant get AVB, then its one of those guys


----------



## united_07

UNITED HAVE WON THE MANCHESTER SENIOR CUP AGAINST CITY 2-0 !!!!!!

THIS IS THE BIG ONE!!!!!









.
.
.
.
.



:side:

PITCH INVASION!!! :lmao there is actually a pitch invasion, a few idiots


----------



## reDREDD

if this wont convince hazard to join united, nothing will!


----------



## Seb

Oliver-94 said:


> Do you really think Martinez is the one to turn around a club that is in decline? Guardiola had one of the best players in their primes when he took over, thus making his job easier. Barcelona usually appoint managers that have some sort of experience with the club just like how they appointed assistant manager.
> 
> What's the difference between Hodgson and Martinez record? I personally think Hodgson has a better record than Martinez.


Barcelona were a club in 'decline', Riijkard was kept on a year too long and the dressing room was toxic. They appointed Tito because he follows and was part of the philosophy that Guardiola instilled, again another manager with no previous big club experience. When Pep joined the club, Xavi was disillusioned, Iniesta wasn't picked in the big games, and Messi was playing on the right wing.

What's the difference between Hodgson and Martinez? Hodgson already had two high pressure jobs, and wasn't a success in either of them. He was sacked from Blackburn when they were bottom of the table and took Inter to 7th and 3rd and was pelted with missiles by the fans in his last game. It was no surprise he bombed at a Liverpool side already on the decline, and Kenny has done little better, though deserves more stick than Woy because he had so much money to spend. A good manager is a good manager, and Martinez is a very promising manager who's come through the ranks and deserves a chance with a higher tier club. He seems tactically astute and has always had his teams playing nice, flowing football, albeit lacking the quality to always turn that in to results.


----------



## Oliver-94

redeadening said:


> well, who is?
> 
> If you cant get AVB, then its one of those guys


 Benitez is a good option. If kenny got a return then why not Rafa?


----------



## Oliver-94

Seb said:


> Barcelona were a club in 'decline', Riijkard was kept on a year too long and the dressing room was toxic. They appointed Tito because he follows and was part of the philosophy that Guardiola instilled, again another manager with no previous big club experience. When Pep joined the club, Xavi was disillusioned, Iniesta wasn't picked in the big games, and Messi was playing on the right wing.
> 
> What's the difference between Hodgson and Martinez? Hodgson already had two high pressure jobs, and wasn't a success in either of them. He was sacked from Blackburn when they were bottom of the table and took Inter to 7th and 3rd and was pelted with missiles by the fans in his last game. It was no surprise he bombed at a Liverpool side already on the decline, and Kenny has done little better, though deserves more stick than Woy because he had so much money to spend. A good manager is a good manager, and Martinez is a very promising manager who's come through the ranks and deserves a chance with a higher tier club. He seems tactically astute and has always had his teams playing nice, flowing football, albeit lacking the quality to always turn that in to results.


 But the circumstances are different between Barcelona and Liverpool. I mean, it isn't difficult to get top 2 in the La Liga if you have one of the best players. The players would always feel motivated if they were being managed by a former player, in the same way Chelsea were this season under RDM.

I'm not saying Martinez will fail 100% but my point is some fans (not on here) are over rating Martinez by claiming that he is great. What has he done that can be considered great? It's a huge risk by Liverpool, IMO.


----------



## Death Rider

Oliver-94 said:


> Benitez is a good option. If kenny got a return then why not Rafa?


Hiring a manager past did not work so lets not do it again even if Kenny should have got another year.


On Martinez he has done a great job at Wigan but at Wigan the expectations are to go down. The pressure will be much bigger at Liverpool. Plus if he starts badly a few fans will turn on him as he is the main taking over from Kenny. He is also untested at a top level.

Saying that I think he could do a good job but he needs TIME! If we hire him we have to stick with him and back him for 3 years allowing him to build his team. If we give him time I think he could do a good job and get us playing good football.


----------



## Seb

Finishing in the top 2 in La Liga might not be difficult when managing a club (not team, it was Pep's team) like Barcelona, but winning 13 trophies out of your first 16 entered including 2 Champions League's definitely is.

It's not a huge risk, he won't do any worse than Kenny did, and Liverpool are not going to attract the best managers, it says it all that your first suggestion is to bring back another old manager, it makes more sense to go for a promising young manager who's come through the ranks and been successful with smaller clubs - Rogers, Martinez, Lambert, all fall in to this category. All 3 of those managers also have their teams playing flowing, entertaining football and all look like they could make the step up to the next level. There's also David Moyes, who should come under consideration..... 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

Why would moyes want to go to a smaller club like Liverpool, afterall he finished 7th and Liverpool 8th

:torres


----------



## CGS

Oliver-94 said:


> Benitez is a good option. If kenny got a return then why not Rafa?


No. No and once again NO 

Your sentence alone answers your question. Kenny came back and fucked up. Rafa was the guy where our decline began in the 09/10. There's a reason why we got rid of him the first time. Why should be take him back? Rather we got a fresh start.


----------



## Seb

redeadening said:


> Why would moyes want to go to a smaller club like Liverpool, afterall he finished 7th and Liverpool 8th
> 
> :torres


Didn't he not spend a single dime over the summer as well, whilst Liverpool were spending 80 odd million on Downing, Henderson and Adam? ique2


----------



## Andre

Oliver-94 said:


> Steve Bruce was the only Wigan manager to not battle with relegation during his time at Wigan. Martinez is a good manager but IMO, it's a big step in his career. I like him but I just don't think he is the best option of the vacant managers.


Steve Bruce had the luxury of being able to spend big money and accomodate his signing wages in a large budget, Bruce's spending crippled Wigan financially and Martinez has had to deal with half of his players being sold without being able to afford adequate replacements due to Dave Whelan's restructuring of the club.

Steve Bruce is a cheque book manager, always has been, always will be. Completely overrated.

Martinez has done an amazing job keeping up a mediocre Wigan side after they were looking at certain relegation in January, that takes some great man management skills. Martinez was also responsible for building the nucleus of the great Swansea side that Brendan Rogers is taking all of the credit for. Roberto is a very good young manager.


----------



## Death Rider

David Moyes would not be a bad shout and I feel deserves the chance at a top club. Plus unlike Everton he would have money to spend. I would gladly accept him. It won't happen of course but I think he would do a great job


----------



## haribo

If Martinez went to Liverpool I bet his first signing would be Moses. And between them they will bring ten plagues upon Anfield. :mark:




> West Ham manager Sam Allardyce says the Championship play-off final is bigger than the Champions League final.


 :terry1


----------



## united_07

Randy Lerner's private jet as apparently been spotted in Norway, obviously speaking to Ole. Bad move for him IMO


----------



## Emperor DC

Martinex turned around a truely diabolical side and brought them back from the brink to safety. They were literally all but gone. Another couple of defeats and they'd have been virtually down. The pressure was on, he changed things around, kept the players believing and managed to keep an average side in the league. That is absolutely sensational and shows he's not just a great man manager, but his brain is right up there.

The only problem he'll have, which Henry Winter alluded to on Twitter, is Liverpool is entirely different to Wigan, but you never know how a guy will do until you give him a shot.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Irish Jet said:


> Random Liverpool fan: "The problem with Kenny was, you should never go back."
> 
> Sky Sports News reporter: "Who do you want next?"
> 
> Random Liverpool fan: "Rafa."














united_07 said:


> UNITED HAVE WON THE MANCHESTER SENIOR CUP AGAINST CITY 2-0 !!!!!!
> 
> THIS IS THE BIG ONE!!!!!


Wahey! Up yours Elite Development Squad!


----------



## Oliver-94

Would any Liverpool fans take Unai Emery or the current Dortmund manager?


----------



## Irish Jet

Any Liverpool fan that wouldn't take Klopp would be an idiot. He would never leave Dortmund for that mess though.


----------



## Oliver-94

Irish Jet said:


> Any Liverpool fan that wouldn't take Klopp would be an idiot. He would never leave Dortmund for that mess though.


 True. I think it's a tough ask for any manager to join Liverpool at the moment. They are miles behind the top 6, IMHO.


----------



## Death Rider

Irish Jet said:


> Any Liverpool fan that wouldn't take Klopp would be an idiot. He would never leave Dortmund for that mess though.


While he would not leave we the tale of our demise is greatly overhyped. We need a few players not a total new 11. We need a finisher more then anything as one or two more players and we have a chance at finishing top 4/ top 6


----------



## CGS

After seeing what he's done with Dortmund Yeah Klopp would be nice but he's not realistic IMO.

Also we are not a total mess. With one Creative player & One extra Striker we could get by. Extra Wingers would do well too though. We just need to finish. The West Brom game a couple weeks ago pretty much summed up our season. That game we around had 30 chances. Brom had about 5 and look who won.


----------



## Oliver-94

I'm still not convinced of Martinez. Is he the man that can improve a club that have just finished in their lowest position in years?. Is he the man that top players around Europe are going to be motivated to play for? Is he the man that players want? 

If Kenny, who loved and breathed LFC, couldn't help Liverpool to success, then is Martinez really the man to do that? If LFC fail in this move then we may never see the recovery of them again.


----------



## reDREDD

So then who are you proposing?


----------



## Oliver-94

redeadening said:


> So then who are you proposing?


 Someone who is a proven manager. The reasons for Martinez are the exact reasons for Hodgson when he was appointed as manager. You know, he managed mediocre side to safety.


----------



## Death Rider

Oliver-94 said:


> Someone who is a proven manager. The reasons for Martinez are the exact reasons for Hodgson when he was appointed as manager. You know, he managed mediocre side to safety.


Woy was appointed as we needed someone to stabilize the club and he just made it worse. Was a good awful appointment by god awful former owners. 

What Liverpool need it someone who can be given a few years to build


----------



## Oliver-94

R.K.O Peep said:


> Woy was appointed as we needed someone to stabilize the club and he just made it worse. Was a good awful appointment by god awful former owners.
> 
> What Liverpool need it someone who can be given a few years to build


 AVB is the man for that, even Unai Emery. He took charge of a Valencia side that just survived relegation. If AVB takes charge then Falcao could be persuaded as he was highly successful playing under AVB but Falcao would cost a lot.


----------



## Joel

Klopp doesn't even want to come to us. Then again, what young manager would after what happened to Mr. Villas-Boas?


----------



## reDREDD

Meh, AVB was just not that smart

He shoulda just kept his head down, finished top four and gutted the club in the summer

And as for liverpool, its quite funny, people are asking for a "young manager on the rise that has a proven track record and is also kinda big name"

Does such a person exist? And why go to liverpool?


----------



## Emperor DC

The problem was he was too smart.

He knew what needed doing, he'd been pinpointed as the guy to do it but when combining the fact he wanted to do it in a year with the Chelsea squad's collective disgust at that mere fact, it was never going to happen.

He did a lot of things right when in charge and I firmly believe he'd have turned it around for next season. Chelsea have gone back to setting short term goals and achieving them, but then being fucked in the long term. They no longer have the money to splash about like they did.


----------



## CGS

redeadening said:


> Meh, AVB was just not that smart
> 
> He shoulda just kept his head down, finished top four and gutted the club in the summer
> 
> And as for liverpool, its quite funny, people are asking for a *"young manager on the rise that has a proven track record and is also kinda big name"*
> 
> Does such a person exist? And why go to liverpool?












And I hear he's available :suarez1


----------



## Desecrated

Would agree with AVB being the correct man. Massively intelligent and knew what needed doing. His mind was in the right place, but the players weren't. Tactically and mentally. I don't want to see his plan, tactic and image at Liverpool. Again, its another club with probably 1 player that could even adapt into his tactic and plan.

I would love to see him at Valencia. A fresh, young squad with great tactical awareness. Plus, Emery left to Russia, believe to Spartak Moscow. Not sure if they've replaced him already, though.

Yeah, scratch the Valencia bit. They replaced Emery immediately with fat Rafa's assistant.


----------



## Andre

Oliver-94 said:


> I'm still not convinced of Martinez. Is he the man that can improve a club that have just finished in their lowest position in years?. Is he the man that top players around Europe are going to be motivated to play for? Is he the man that players want?
> 
> If Kenny, who loved and breathed LFC, couldn't help Liverpool to success, then is Martinez really the man to do that? If LFC fail in this move then we may never see the recovery of them again.


'King Kenny' spent more money on on Andy Carroll than Roberto Martinez was afforded to spend in his entire time at Wigan, meanwhile Wigan finished only nine points behind Liverpool this season, just think about that for a minute before you try to make out that Martinez has done an average at best job. You don't know how Martinez would have done if he was given £100 million to spend like Kenny, could be good or bad, nobody knows.


----------



## reDREDD

Its not tactically, they just werent good enough. They were ridiculously out of their depth

Everyone suffered, hell, compare Cech now to when he was with AVB and see the mountain of difference

Hes a goalkeeper, so what changed? Chelsea, a squad, a ridiculously old squad that had done things the exact same way for 10 years was just told to play like Barcelona. And thats just impossible. chelsea were just out of their depth

Atleast when Pep tried to rebuild Barca, he already had the backbone to do it. Messi, Xavi, Iniesta were all there, and even then he slowly phased out the old guard and brought in his new over the years. Eto'o wasnt sold overnight

Not to mention, I think AVB, while tactically smart, didnt know how to make the best out of what he had, and he also had horrible man to man management skills. He would make decisions and not even think its worth his time to explain them


----------



## Andre

Desecrated said:


> Would agree with AVB being the correct man. Massively intelligent and knew what needed doing. His mind was in the right place, but the players weren't. Tactically and mentally. I don't want to see his plan, tactic and image at Liverpool. Again, its another club with probably 1 player that could even adapt into his tactic and plan.
> 
> I would love to see him at Valencia. A fresh, young squad with great tactical awareness. Plus, Emery left to Russia, believe to Spartak Moscow. Not sure if they've replaced him already, though.


A great manager isn't somebody who expects the players to conform to his own ideals, a great manager is somebody that can get the best out of any group of players and find a system to accomodate them while managing to motivate them to their full potential, AVB failed at this during his time at Chelsea, if he was a genuine world class manager he would have known how to get Chelsea playing to their potential, he didn't do this.

That's not to say that AVB can't learn from his mistakes, there is plenty of time for him to prove that, but that would require him to get the chip off his shoulder and stop being such an arragont and aloof individual. Why do Liverpool fans just assume he could walk into Anfield and be the saviour? One great season in a second rate league working with a style that you understand doesn't make you a top manager. A long way to go for AVB.


----------



## Death Rider

Rumor has it Chelsea are going for Cappello. I think he could work for Chelsea as he will not care about being liked and if the Chelsea players did not fall in line they would be out the door. 

AVB made a few errors but it was the players who did him in.


----------



## reDREDD

The players did him in but Im still pissed. He rolled over too easily, lost too often. We're salvaging the season but to go from 2nd to 6th is inexcusable. He should have bent. By the end, AVB was basically saying he could win games without the team

Thats why I like Martinez. Any idiot can spend and build and get somewhere, a brilliant man is one who gets the most of what he has

Klopp, Pardew, and to a lesser extent Martinez did that. Oh, and that Bilbao lad

Even RDM, with no change, he's dragging these dinosaurs to one more shot at glory


----------



## Death Rider

AndreBaker said:


> A great manager isn't somebody who expects the players to conform to his own ideals, a great manager is somebody that can get the best out of any group of players and find a system to accomodate them while managing to motivate them to their full potential, AVB failed at this during his time at Chelsea, if he was a genuine world class manager he would have known how to get Chelsea playing to their potential, he didn't do this.
> 
> That's not to say that AVB can't learn from his mistakes, there is plenty of time for him to prove that, but that would require him to get the chip off his shoulder and stop being such an arragont and aloof individual. Why do Liverpool fans just assume he could walk into Anfield and be the saviour? One great season in a second rate league working with a style that you understand doesn't make you a top manager. A long way to go for AVB.


Doing well in the lower leagues and keeping a team in the premier league does not make you a top manager either however. I think both could do a good job for Liverpool if given time. What worries me is I can see Henry being as trigger happy as Roman is.


----------



## Andre

R.K.O Peep said:


> Doing well in the lower leagues and keeping a team in the premier league does not make you a top manager either however. I think both could do a good job for Liverpool if giving time. What worries me is I can see Henry being as trigger happy as Roman is.


Where did I say Martinez was a top manager??? The point is that he hasn't been given the chance to prove it (unlike AVB who failed at Chelsea) and it's unfair to judge him before he's given that kind of opportunity. Just wait and see, if Martinez gets the job and fails then you can moan, but it's that kind of negative reaction that creates a bad atmosphere for an incoming manager, not nice for him to have the fans on his back before the ink is dry on his contract and a ball has even been kicked. Keep an open mind.


----------



## EGame

I laughed pretty hard when RDM was asked if he would likely continue as Chelsea manager next season and he responded "probably not". 

How can anyone at Chelsea FC logically come up with a reason to not keep this guy as a manager is beyond me. 

After the hell that was September-February under AVB, how many Chelsea fans actually thought they would win the FA Cup and be in the CL final at the end of the season?


----------



## reDREDD

Honestly, I doubted him, but he keeps proving me wrong. I mean at first I thought it was Terry but Ive been proven wrong on that. Di Matteo is an extremely logical, tactically adept manager. He's probably the most logical and simple manager in the premier league. no mind games, no nothing. His choices and subs are extremely to the point and honestly, its worked out great. Unlike AVB who half his choices are just bizarre

I say, keep him. He's a good guy, honest, he loves the club, we love him, he's loyal, I really hope he stays

Only two Id take over him are Jose and Hiddink


----------



## Death Rider

AndreBaker said:


> Where did I say Martinez was a top manager??? The point is that he hasn't been given the chance to prove it (unlike AVB who failed at Chelsea) and it's unfair to judge him before he's given that kind of opportunity. Just wait and see, if Martinez gets the job and fails then you can moan, but it's that kind of negative reaction that creates a bad atmosphere for an incoming manager, not nice for him to have the fans on his back before the ink is dry on his contract and a ball has even been kicked. Keep an open mind.


AVB did a very good job at Porto. And did you not read what I wrote? All i said was that he was not a top manager. Nowhere did I say I did not want him. I was saying that while what he has done is great it does not make him a top manager. Never said it did not make him a very good one. Both those jobs are a different kind of job to the one at Liverpool however where there will be a lot more pressure. 

I said I think Martinez could do a good job if given time. I was just saying that he is not a top manager which a lot of Liverpool fans want rightfully or wrongly. Me I just want the right manager. 

Like I said I would be happy with either as I think they would both do the job required if given time.


----------



## Desecrated

AndreBaker said:


> A great manager isn't somebody who expects the players to conform to his own ideals, a great manager is somebody that can get the best out of any group of players and find a system to accomodate them while managing to motivate them to their full potential, AVB failed at this during his time at Chelsea, if he was a genuine world class manager he would have known how to get Chelsea playing to their potential, he didn't do this.
> 
> That's not to say that AVB can't learn from his mistakes, there is plenty of time for him to prove that, but that would require him to get the chip off his shoulder and stop being such an arragont and aloof individual. Why do Liverpool fans just assume he could walk into Anfield and be the saviour? One great season in a second rate league working with a style that you understand doesn't make you a top manager. A long way to go for AVB.


His appointment was by Roman to bring a good looking, attacking style to Chelsea. He did that, not effectively. Thus the axe was swung. In my opinion, it doesn't take anything away from his capabillities. Only his ability to man manage has really taken its hit. But yeah, on the first bit, why would he of sacked Ancelotti, who was doing absolutely fine? Attacking football.

The only avalible, and actually, logical free agent going to Chelsea is Fabio Capello. Proven winner. But, I don't think hes the right man to effectively rebuild.

As for Martinez, effective but when you look at the Liverpool squad, can he really get the best out of that squad?


----------



## reDREDD

I did not really see attractive attacking football when AVB was in charge. All I saw us make bad attacks and us getting massacred

Honestly, I prefer Chelsea's down and dirty style of soaking up the abuse and hitting lightening fast attacks on the break

I'm just trying to imagine Chelsea facing Barca and using AVB's tactics

lol


----------



## Desecrated

Attacking, aggressive football wasn't going to be achieved with Chelsea's team. Ramires, Ashley Cole & Juan Mata were probably the only capable players. Fernando Torres in his Liverpool pomp would of been a well and capable front man, but with his current form and mentallity, he wasn't incisive.

And yeah, when I think of a team that can lie back, and punish teams with some fantastic breaks, its Chelsea. The way Ancelotti got them to play, was also perfect. I'd say he got it better than Mourinho. Very unlucky for him. But, he will win the French Ligue 1 trophy next year anyway, if Montpieller draw/win this weekend, so I'm sure he doesn't mind too much. He will also have some Champions League football to coach.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Capello at Chelsea, Martinez at Liverpool, Solskjaer mark: Love that man) at Villa. All possible. Next season looks interesting already.


----------



## Andre

R.K.O Peep said:


> AVB did a very good job at Porto. And did you not read what I wrote? All i said was that he was not a top manager. Nowhere did I say I did not want him. I was saying that while what he has done is great it does not make him a top manager. Never said it did not make him a very good one. Both those jobs are a different kind of job to the one at Liverpool however where there will be a lot more pressure.
> 
> I said I think Martinez could do a good job if given time. I was just saying that he is not a top manager which a lot of Liverpool fans want rightfully or wrongly. Me I just want the right manager.
> 
> Like I said I would be happy with either as I think they would both do the job required if given time.


Sorry, thought you were slagging him off before, got you confused with another poster. Been drinking all day, typing and drinking is not a good combination.

As for Porto, it's not exactly difficult to win the league with them, equivalent to winning the SPL with Celtic. I don't see a wafer cup win as a major acheivement in modern times either, especially when you consider Woy got Fulham to a final and second choice shteve Maccarone'd his way to a final as well, mickey mouse cup, Celtic and Rangers even reached finals in the past decade. I stand by my opinion, AVB has a lot to prove.


----------



## Kiz

liverpool thinking they can attract a top, top manager :lmao

avb is the best available. going back to rafa would be an embarrassment for the club. therefore i can see it happening.


----------



## Rush

I like martinez but i don't really want to see him at Liverpool. I don't want to see what we did with Woy happen to him. I've been wanting AVB to come in for months so yeah, AVB please


----------



## Zen

redeadening said:


> I did not really see attractive attacking football when AVB was in charge. All I saw us make bad attacks and us getting massacred
> 
> Honestly, I prefer Chelsea's down and dirty style of soaking up the abuse and hitting lightening fast attacks on the break
> 
> I'm just trying to imagine Chelsea facing Barca and using AVB's tactics
> 
> lol


Agree with you.


----------



## BANKSY

If AVB does go to Liverpool it could mean a great return for MRLSH in Liverpools midfield.


----------



## Irish Jet

Brendan "THE BOSS" Rodgers telling Liverpool to go fuck themselves, they're not bigger than Swansea.


----------



## CGS

Irish Jet said:


> Brendan "THE BOSS" Rodgers telling Liverpool to go fuck themselves, they're not bigger than Swansea.


Imma miss Swansea in the 13/14 season :side: seriously though probably the best move for him I'd say. He's doing well at Swansea why leave for a job that most fans will probably give you stick for


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Any more developments on Eden and Kagawa?


----------



## Zen

Capello keen on Chelsea


----------



## ABK

Calvin Klein said:


> Capello keen on Chelsea


No please.


----------



## CGS

> Liverpool's search for a new manager took an unlikely and spectacular twist after it emerged the Anfield club had approached at least four high-profile names, including former Barcelona boss Pep Guardiola.
> Anfield officials cast their net as wide as possible in their search to replace Kenny Dalglish by sounding out Guardiola and former England boss Fabio Capello. They have also made formal moves to speak to Roberto Martinez and Brendan Rodgers — managers of Wigan and Swansea respectively.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...o-Martinez-Brendan-Rodgers.html#ixzz1vE0r8ByX


ique2

If RDM doesn't get the job who would Chelsea fans want to take over?


----------



## Bullseye

:kean

So young and talented, could take us back to the top 4 :side:


----------



## reDREDD

already said it

jose, Hiddink, RDM

in that order


----------



## God™

redeadening said:


> already said it
> 
> jose, Hiddink, RDM
> 
> in that order


Yep, this. Since the first two aren't likely, RDM is the next logical choice.


----------



## ABK

Chain Gang solider said:


> ique2
> 
> If RDM doesn't get the job who would Chelsea fans want to take over?


Jose Mourinho, but seems highly unlikely so I'ma go with my fellas here, Hiddink.


----------



## Zen

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/1073555/fabio-capello-interested-in-chelsea-job?cc=3436


----------



## Nige™

Abk92 said:


> Jose Mourinho, but seems highly unlikely so I'ma go with my fellas here, Hiddink.


Didn't Hiddink just take over at Anzhi this year? He's probably less likely than Jose.


----------



## united_07

so looks like Solskjær has turned down villa, think thats best for him, should continue with Molde a couple more years


----------



## Cliffy

They'll probably end up with gary megson lol.


----------



## BANKSY

or Steve Bruce .


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

He should coach Liverpool and Chelsea, simultaneously.


----------



## Chr1st0

https://twitter.com/#!/SkySporksNews/status/203850675199803392/photo/1

Mick to Liverpool :side:


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Irish Jet said:


> Brendan "THE BOSS" Rodgers telling Liverpool to go fuck themselves, they're not bigger than Swansea.


He has gone up several notches in my book for doing that. Why should he leave a decent Swansea side to try and sort out the clusterfuck that is Liverpool FC?

Think Martinez should tell them to do one too.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

eyebrowmorroco said:


> He should coach Liverpool and Chelsea, simultaneously.


Man is a managerial legend. Could get Chelsea back to a title winning side if he takes over.

Not sure about Liverpool though. Think first step is too try and get them back into the CL places then build from there.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Silent Alarm said:


> Capello at Chelsea, Martinez at Liverpool, Solskjaer mark: Love that man) at Villa. All possible. Next season looks interesting already.


should create for a more entertaining league. 

i hope OGS gets the Villa job. He can bring over American Josh Gatt. :side:


----------



## Kiz

oh this is glorious






even better






800,000 pounds lost ique2. :twat


----------



## steamed hams

united_07 said:


> so looks like Solskjær has turned down villa, think thats best for him, should continue with Molde a couple more years


Where did you hear that, sky sports news?










^not shopped.


----------



## united_07

steamed hams said:


> Where did you hear that, sky sports news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^not shopped.


:lmao



it was on twitter this morning OGS had a press conference, but now it appears some people misinterpreted what he said, didnt rule it out


----------



## just1988

Here's something that will interest some of you, it's a quiz where you name every player with a Premiership winners medal. There's 176 of them in total, I managed 118 before I ran out of time...

*The URL says it's 92-11 but it's been updated this season too.

http://www.sporcle.com/games/avd_1988/english-premiership-winning-players-1992-2011


----------



## steamed hams

Yeah, I was following that press conference too, but luckily via a Norwegian Villa fan on twitter rather than Stan Collymore etc. so I got money on OGS at 8-1 when his odds went long. He's down to 2.1 on the site I made that bet on now. :cool2 I'm not a believer in jinxes but if Villa end up with someone crap now... :frustrate


----------



## united_07

Ole has said if he does get the Villa job he will try and take Magnus Wolff Eikrem with him, he used to play for united, captained the reserves


----------



## #dealwithit

Mr. Snrub said:


> oh this is glorious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 800,000 pounds lost ique2. :twat



That is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Gunner14

Just think 12 years ago arsenal were in the MArket for a new striker we could could develop and have him lead our line. We were told about this young player at Le Mans 21 years old. Numerous coaches told Wenger how he's just a late bloomer due to being moved around so much as a child. WEnger looked at him and with his 'Keen' eye for talent declared he'd never develop and went off and signed the legend that is Tomas Danilivicious (at 22 years old) instead.

The Player who wouldnt develop was none other than Didier Drogba who went on to score 226 goals in 508 appeaences winning :
FA Premier League (3): 2004–05, 2005–06, 2009–10
FA Cup (4): 2006–07, 2008–09, 2009–10, 2011–12
Football League Cup (2): 2004–05, 2006–07
FA Community Shield (2): 2005, 2009
UEFA Champions League (1): 2011–12

And playing 84 times for his country scoring 54 goals

Tomas Danilevicious a 1M signing was quietly released after 5 months at the club.


----------



## Kiz

didnt wenger also pass on yaya toure


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Mr. Snrub said:


> didnt wenger also pass on yaya toure


Wasnt it that he wanted him too have a trial and YaYa Said no too the trial??


----------



## Gunner14

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Wasnt it that he wanted him too have a trial and YaYa Said no too the trial??





Mr. Snrub said:


> didnt wenger also pass on yaya toure


Yaya Toure had 2 trial spells at Arsenal. He played a friendly for us vs Barnet (upfront) then we didnt want him and he signed for KSK Bereven.

End of that season we took him on trial again but couldn't play him in a friendly due to work permit restrictions and after impressing in training we said no again. 

The we offered him a 3rd trial and he said no ive already been twice you either want me or you don't and signed for Metalurh Donestsk instead.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

We were half right so i guess....


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Gunner14 said:


> Just think 12 years ago arsenal were in the MArket for a new striker we could could develop and have him lead our line. We were told about this young player at Le Mans 21 years old. Numerous coaches told Wenger how he's just a late bloomer due to being moved around so much as a child. WEnger looked at him and with his 'Keen' eye for talent declared he'd never develop and went off and signed the legend that is Tomas Danilivicious (at 22 years old) instead.
> 
> The Player who wouldnt develop was none other than Didier Drogba who went on to score 226 goals in 508 appeaences winning :
> FA Premier League (3): 2004–05, 2005–06, 2009–10
> FA Cup (4): 2006–07, 2008–09, 2009–10, 2011–12
> Football League Cup (2): 2004–05, 2006–07
> FA Community Shield (2): 2005, 2009
> UEFA Champions League (1): 2011–12
> 
> And playing 84 times for his country scoring 54 goals
> 
> Tomas Danilevicious a 1M signing was quietly released after 5 months at the club.



In all fairness, is not the only clanger AW has dropped when it comes to signing players. Quite sure he had a chance to sign Makelele too when he was at Celta Vigo. Not to mention how close he apparently was to signing C.Ronaldo. 

Missing out on Mata was a massive kick in the teeth too. But meh shit happens.


----------



## Razor King

The worst of them all was Wenger not signing Xabi Alonso.

Come to think Wenger's had a lot of failures with his signings and they are more highlighted due to Arsenal's inability to win trophies. SAF has his share of failures too, but he the best at what he does so... Pretty much.


----------



## Joel

Razor King said:


> The worst of them all was Wenger not signing Xabi Alonso.
> 
> Come to think Wenger's had a lot of failures with his signings and they are more highlighted due to Arsenal's inability to win trophies. SAF has his share of failures too, but he the best at what he does so... Pretty much.


Agreed. A lot of managers have these skeletons. It's just when you're not winning and then you see a player who you could have winning, it gets highlighted.

Like Silva and KUN


----------



## Gunner14

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> In all fairness, is not the only clanger AW has dropped when it comes to signing players. Quite sure he had a chance to sign Makelele too when he was at Celta Vigo. Not to mention how close he apparently was to signing C.Ronaldo.
> 
> Missing out on Mata was a massive kick in the teeth too. But meh shit happens.


Indeed. Every manager has a few it's just always nice to remind the world expecially of the funniest one like that. Still doesn't beat JackWalkers famous comment to Kenny Dalglish.

'What do you want Zinedine Zidane for we've got Tim Sherwood'


----------



## Andre

To be fair, Wengers' player judgement is vastly overrated by some, he has made a fair few absolutely shocking signings over the years, especially keepers and defenders! How much did he spend on Richard Wright?


----------



## Nige™

Franny Jeffers was a belter too!


----------



## D'Angelo

Wenger has dropped more clangers than most managers, but they're usually not that expensive barring a few like Jeffers (8 fucking million). Can't deny that he has better buys than most managers as well, and mostly at cheap prices, which makes it more impressive as it's much harder to judge one's talent if they're going for cheap rather than established names. Don't see how his judgement is that overrated, most of his title winning sides have had players bought for peanuts and been a success here, then sold on for huge fees like Anelka & Overmars. It is true that his weakness is definitely in 'keepers and defenders. Almunia had one decent season in 07/08 and most of his time was spent being an utter liability. Some of his defensive signings have been disasters (Cygan, Squid etc.) but has redeemed himself with turning Vermaelen from a most-of-the-time left back Vermaelen into a class defender (in his first season anyway) and buying Kos after one season in Ligue 1 after hanging around in the 2nd division for a while. Sagna was also a quality defensive signing too.

Me and Joel were discussing on missed out players. It happens to every club every season, but mostly to Arsenal and Chelsea. We've been close to signing a ton of players before someone else nabbing them or the deal falling through. Frustrating but a fact of life.


----------



## Andre

The back five from Arsenal's legendary late nineties side was already at the club (apart from Campbell) before Wenger who developed them into better players, Wenger has never really been able to replicate the quality of that defensive unit. 

Arsene did have a spell of making great signings between 98-04 but since then his judgement has been questionable to say the least, amongst other things. That's not to say Wenger is incapable of making quality signings, it just doesn't seem to happen on such a consistent basis anymore yet people like to paint the picture of Arsene being utterly shrewd in the transfer market.


----------



## #dealwithit

You guys ragging on Wenger know nothing about football. I'm sorry but that's just a fact. He's been at Arsenal for over 15 years, so obviously in that time there will be some poor signings and missed opportunities. Looking over his transfer record overall though, and there's no denying that it's amazing. No denying it whatsoever. Throughout his time here, the net spending averages out to a couple of million per season, and what he's done with that is truly remarkable. Back in your holes idiots.



just1988 said:


> Here's something that will interest some of you, it's a quiz where you name every player with a Premiership winners medal. There's 176 of them in total, I managed 118 before I ran out of time...
> 
> *The URL says it's 92-11 but it's been updated this season too.
> 
> http://www.sporcle.com/games/avd_1988/english-premiership-winning-players-1992-2011


I've just played that. I got 127. Missed some easy ones though. Can't believe I forgot Cech, Stam, Sheringham, Makelele, Saha and Lehmann (serious wtf there). Annoyingly I spelt a couple of names wrong too, like Kezman, Van Bronckhorst and Gudjohnsen. So really it should be 130.


----------



## Andre

Bananas said:


> *You guys ragging on Wenger know nothing about football*. I'm sorry but that's just a fact. He's been at Arsenal for over 15 years, so obviously in that time there will be some poor signings and missed opportunities. Looking over his transfer record overall though, and there's no denying that it's amazing. No denying it whatsoever. Throughout his time here, the net spending averages out to a couple of million per season, and what he's done with that is truly remarkable. Back in your holes idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just played that. I got 127. Missed some easy ones though. Can't believe I forgot Cech, Stam, Sheringham, Makelele, Saha and Lehmann (serious wtf there). Annoyingly I spelt a couple of names wrong too, like Kezman, Van Bronckhorst and Gudjohnsen. So really it should be 130.


Massive overstatement. Give us a list of world class Wenger signings from 96-04 and 05-12 then compare them, that's the point I'm trying to make.

EDIT- Thought I might as well get the ball rolling:

Gael Clichy, signed for a nominal fee, sold for £7 million.

Patrick Viera, signed in 96 for £3.5 million, sold for £13.5 million (wasn't officially signed by Wenger but was brought in under his recomendation)

Kolo Toure, signed in £150 K, sold for £16 million.

Emmanuel Petit, signed for £2.5 million, sold for £5 million.

Sol Campbell, signed on a bosman free, released from contract.

Freddie Lungberg, signed for £3 million, sold for £3 million

Nicolas Anelka, signed for 500K, sold for £22.5 million.

Marc Overmars, signed for £7 million, sold for £25 million.

Cesc Fabregas, signed for £500K, sold for £35 million.

Robert Pires, signed for £6 million, left on a bosman free.

Robin Van Persie, signed for £2.5 million, currently still on Arsenals' books.

Thierry Henry, signed for £11 million, sold for £16 million.


All of the above were signed pre-2005 for a combined total of less than £35 million, the ones that were sold made Arsenal £130 million plus, so it's fair to say that Wenger made the majority of his net profit by selling players that were signed during his golden era at Arsenal.

Great signing that Wenger has made 2005 onwards, basically players that Arsenal could make a profit on or are good enough to win them trophies and attract bigger/richer clubs:

Emmanuel Adebayor, signed for £7 million, sold for £25 million.

Samir Nasri, signed for £12 million, sold for £25 million.

Bacary Sagna, signed for 9 million Euros (conversion please!), currently still on Arsenals' books.

Abou Diaby, signed for £2 million, still at Arsenal.

I can't think of too many other current Arsenal players that would fall into this category, Oxlade Chamberlain has the potential but it's still early days, feel free to add more that can be added to the discussion. It's clear that Wengers penchant for bargains has cooled off somewhat.

At this point I think it's fair to say that Wenger _was_ the best in the buisness when signing players during 96-04 but he has failed to live up to that reputation ever since then.


----------



## Kiz

our brand went up 77% this season and we're now the 8th biggest footballing brand in the world



> Bayern Munich’s trip to the Champions League final lifted the European runner-up above Real Madrid into second place in a survey of soccer’s top teams by brand value.
> 
> The report published by Brand Finance Plc gives Bayern a brand valuation of $786 million, up 59 percent from last year. Manchester United, which has won a record 19 English league titles, tops the list with a brand estimated at $853 million.
> 
> “Shrewd commercial management and commanding Champions League performances by Bayern Munich could see United unseated from the top spot in the near future,” Brand Finance, which advises companies including brewer SABMiller Plc and bank Standard Chartered Plc, said.
> 
> Bayern was beaten 4-3 in a penalty shootout by Chelsea two days ago in the final of Europe’s elite club competition.
> 
> While many of the major clubs concentrate on the international market, Bayern has focused on Germany, according to Brand Finance. Its commercial revenue of $254 million is the highest of any club.
> 
> Spanish champion Real Madrid, which lost the top spot to United last year, drops to third at $600 million with Barcelona fourth at $580 million.
> 
> Even after winning the Champions League and the F.A. Cup, Chelsea remained in fifth place at $398 million because of its poor performance in the Premier League, where it finished sixth.
> 
> Premier League champion Manchester City continues its growth under billionaire Sheikh Mansour Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, who has spent more than $1 billion to win the club’s first league title since 1968. City ranks eighth with a value of $302 million, up 77 percent from last year.
> 
> The huge investment of Sheikh Mansour “is beginning to pay off for City both on and off the field,” the report said.
> 
> The report defined brand value as the trademark value and all associated intellectual property.
> 
> Top 25 clubs by brand value (millions of dollars):
> ====================================================
> 1. Manchester United 853
> 2. Bayern Munich 786
> 3. Real Madrid 600
> 4. Barcelona 580
> 5. Chelsea 398
> 6. Arsenal 388
> 7. Liverpool 367
> 8. Manchester City 302
> 9. AC Milan 292
> 10. Schalke 266
> 11. Borussia Dortmund 227
> 12. Tottenham 225
> 13. Inter Milan 215
> 14. Ajax 184
> 15. Marseille 168
> 16. Juventus 160
> 17. Hamburg 153
> 18. Lyon 120
> 19. Aston Villa 87
> 20. Newcastle 86
> 21. Roma 85
> 22. Napoli 85
> 23. Everton 79
> 24. Corinthians 77
> 25. Bordeaux 76


pretty incredible growth really


----------



## Rush

D'Angelo said:


> Me and Joel were discussing on missed out players. It happens to every club every season, but mostly to Arsenal and Chelsea. We've been close to signing a ton of players before someone else nabbing them or the deal falling through. Frustrating but a fact of life.


Yeah but we missed out on Alves for 8 million because we "couldn't find the cash". in that same window we signed Kuyt for 9 mil and Pennant for a bit under 7 mil. thats frustrating but not nearly as frustrating as seeing your club have money to spend and then flush it down the drain on shit like Downing and Adam and spend a bit over 50 mil on Carroll & HENDO. Look at deals that have gone down in the past few years like Sahin for 10 mil to Madrid or Schurrle to Leverkusen and despite Madrid always having that sway over a player, its still frustrating when money goes towards players who aren't going to help get back to at least the top 4. Every other top team in the Premier League is making transfers to help them push on towards the top, except maybe Arsenal who make signings to just maintain their spot. 

It will be interesting to see who our new manager is and who we sign this window.


----------



## Irish Jet

Mr. Snrub said:


> 1. Manchester United 853
> 8. Manchester City 302


:kobe


----------



## nate_h




----------



## Joel

Rush said:


> Yeah but we missed out on Alves for 8 million because we "couldn't find the cash". in that same window we signed Kuyt for 9 mil and Pennant for a bit under 7 mil. thats frustrating but not nearly as frustrating as seeing your club have money to spend and then flush it down the drain on shit like Downing and Adam and spend a bit over 50 mil on Carroll & HENDO. Look at deals that have gone down in the past few years like Sahin for 10 mil to Madrid or Schurrle to Leverkusen and despite Madrid always having that sway over a player, its still frustrating when money goes towards players who aren't going to help get back to at least the top 4. Every other top team in the Premier League is making transfers to help them push on towards the top, except maybe Arsenal who make signings to just maintain their spot.
> 
> It will be interesting to see who our new manager is and who we sign this window.


AVB and you'll be resigning Meireles and taking Bosingwa.


----------



## Silent Alarm

nate_h said:


>


Not so baby-faced anymore.


----------



## T-C

What about the latest stories with that cock tease Hazard, I hate transfer sagas so much. Just get it over with.


----------



## CGS

T-C said:


> What about the latest stories with that cock tease Hazard, I hate transfer sagas so much. Just get it over with.


-He said he's going manchester
-Man U became favourites
-then Hazard said the Chelsea win made him "hesistate"
-Then there was some crap about Madrid

Yeah like you I just want to see him shut the fuck up and sign for someone.


----------



## T-C

He seems like such a media whore that it puts me off. Quality player, mind.


----------



## Gunner14

AndreBaker said:


> Massive overstatement. Give us a list of world class Wenger signings from 96-04 and 05-12 then compare them, that's the point I'm trying to make.
> 
> EDIT- Thought I might as well get the ball rolling:
> 
> Gael Clichy, signed for a nominal fee, sold for £7 million.
> 
> Patrick Viera, signed in 96 for £3.5 million, sold for £13.5 million (wasn't officially signed by Wenger but was brought in under his recomendation)
> 
> Kolo Toure, signed in £150 K, sold for £16 million.
> 
> Emmanuel Petit, signed for £2.5 million, sold for £5 million.
> 
> Sol Campbell, signed on a bosman free, released from contract.
> 
> Freddie Lungberg, signed for £3 million, sold for £3 million
> 
> Nicolas Anelka, signed for 500K, sold for £22.5 million.
> 
> Marc Overmars, signed for £7 million, sold for £25 million.
> 
> Cesc Fabregas, signed for £500K, sold for £35 million.
> 
> Robert Pires, signed for £6 million, left on a bosman free.
> 
> Robin Van Persie, signed for £2.5 million, currently still on Arsenals' books.
> 
> Thierry Henry, signed for £11 million, sold for £16 million.
> 
> 
> All of the above were signed pre-2005 for a combined total of less than £35 million, the ones that were sold made Arsenal £130 million plus, so it's fair to say that Wenger made the majority of his net profit by selling players that were signed during his golden era at Arsenal.
> 
> Great signing that Wenger has made 2005 onwards, basically players that Arsenal could make a profit on or are good enough to win them trophies and attract bigger/richer clubs:
> 
> Emmanuel Adebayor, signed for £7 million, sold for £25 million.
> 
> Samir Nasri, signed for £12 million, sold for £25 million.
> 
> Bacary Sagna, signed for 9 million Euros (conversion please!), currently still on Arsenals' books.
> 
> Abou Diaby, signed for £2 million, still at Arsenal.
> 
> I can't think of too many other current Arsenal players that would fall into this category, Oxlade Chamberlain has the potential but it's still early days, feel free to add more that can be added to the discussion. It's clear that Wengers penchant for bargains has cooled off somewhat.
> 
> At this point I think it's fair to say that Wenger _was_ the best in the buisness when signing players during 96-04 but he has failed to live up to that reputation ever since then.


Fabregas was signed as the worlds most expensive 16 year old costing 700,000 PLUS Giovanni VanBronckhorst who cost us £8.5M so we signed Fabregas for £9.2M. was sold for £25m (+ being allowed to not pay cesc 5m and the rest is all on barca's success and with no la liga and no cl this term the price comes down.) We get another 1m for every la liga title/champions league for 2 more years though so roll on a barca double double.


----------



## Rush

T-C said:


> He seems like such a media whore that it puts me off. Quality player, mind.


Pretty sure a lot of it is people twisting everything he says. Think about it, a young, quality player playing for Lille. Someone asks you a question about you United, you answer with something generic like "They're a great club". Boom, headline read 'Hazard wants United'. They ask a question about the Champions League and Chelsea's win, he answers with 'It was a great win for Chelsea, they're a good team'. Headline reads 'Champions League victory has Hazard leaning towards Chelsea'. He gets asked Madrid are a great side, would you like to play for them one day?. He answers with Sure they're a great club, i want to test myself against the best. Headline reads 'Hazard wants to play for Madrid'. 

Basically you can twist anything to create a story that you want, plus his agent will always tout other clubs to drive up interest and his price. It happens all the time.


----------



## Vader

If we sign him and he does great then I couldn't care less if we sell him for more than we bought him for. Sure there MIGHT be no loyalty but as long as he helps with some success then I wouldn't mind him wanting to move on. I was disappointed to lose Ronaldo but we got 80 million for him.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Rush said:


> Pretty sure a lot of it is people twisting everything he says. Think about it, a young, quality player playing for Lille. Someone asks you a question about you United, you answer with something generic like "They're a great club". Boom, headline read 'Hazard wants United'. They ask a question about the Champions League and Chelsea's win, he answers with 'It was a great win for Chelsea, they're a good team'. Headline reads 'Champions League victory has Hazard leaning towards Chelsea'. He gets asked Madrid are a great side, would you like to play for them one day?. He answers with Sure they're a great club, i want to test myself against the best. Headline reads 'Hazard wants to play for Madrid'.
> 
> Basically you can twist anything to create a story that you want, plus his agent will always tout other clubs to drive up interest and his price. It happens all the time.


The media are bitches, you're right they'll twist anything a player says for a sensational title. We also shouldn't forget these guys have (money grabbing) agents who can spread rumors.


----------



## Andre

Gunner14 said:


> Fabregas was signed as the worlds most expensive 16 year old costing 700,000 PLUS Giovanni VanBronckhorst who cost us £8.5M so we signed Fabregas for £9.2M. was sold for £25m (+ being allowed to not pay cesc 5m and the rest is all on barca's success and with no la liga and no cl this term the price comes down.) We get another 1m for every la liga title/champions league for 2 more years though so roll on a barca double double.


Ah, good point, that slipped my mind, other than that my point still stands. I'm not suprised that there has been absolutely no counter argument thus far.

EDIT- Wikipedia says GVB was sold to Barcelona for 2 million Euros, so technically Fabregas cost you in the region of £7 million at most. Still, not a bad deal.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

ESPN Soccernet are doing season ratings of all the players of top teams in the Prem. I think they were pretty much spot on with Chelsea. I would probably move Torres up to a 6, and drop Mikel down to a 6.



> *Didier Drogba - 9.5*
> 
> 
> When fate and destiny collided in Chelsea's second Champions League final, the goalscoring hero of the club's most successful era ensured his name will forever be etched into Stamford Bridge folklore. If his FA Cup-winning goal against Liverpool - his fourth in that prestigious Wembley fixture - was not enough to confirm his greatness, Drogba backed it up with a goal and a winning penalty in the European Cup final. The stuff of legend.
> 
> *Frank Lampard - 9.5*
> 
> Many have tried to belittle Lampard throughout his career and yet the reality is that this 33-year-old should be hailed as the ultimate Chelsea hero. Leading scorer once more this season and a leading light once Andre Villas-Boas was given the chop, this all-time great was given his career-defining moment as he lifted the Champions League trophy in Munich.
> 
> P*etr Cech - 9.5*
> 
> Were it not for Cech's world class saves in the FA Cup and Champions League finals, Sunday's open-top bus parade may never have taken place. This Czech Republic keeper silenced the critics who claimed his talents were on the wane as he returned to his brilliant best in the second half of the season.
> 
> *Ashley Cole - 9*
> 
> Cole has long been a vilified figure in many sections of the English media, but the sports writers have never turned against this world-class performer and he was magnificent once more in the latter stages of the Champions League run. There may not be a better full-back in world football.
> 
> *Ramires - 8*
> 
> A shining star of Roberto Di Matteo's stint as Chelsea boss, this Brazilian stepped out of the shadows as he burst to the forefront in a grand manner. Oozing pace and invention, his goal in the Champions League semi-final against Barcelona at Camp Nou changed the mood of that game. It was a tragedy that he missed the Munich finale due to suspension.
> 
> *Juan Mata - 8
> *
> The stand-out player at the start of the Premier League season, Mata appeared to tire as he adapted to the demands of English football. His effectiveness tailed off as a result, but this should still be regarded as a solid first season for a player who will have a big role to play in Chelsea's future.
> 
> *David Luiz - 7.5*
> 
> Maligned for his error-prone displays in the brief and turbulent Villas-Boas era, Luiz appeared to change his approach to the game over the course of this season and ended the campaign as a centre-back to be reckoned with. Cutting out the thrills and daring meant he eliminated the risk in his game, with his new no-nonsense style impressing all observers.
> 
> *Branislav Ivanovic - 7.5
> *
> That this battle-hardened defender was denied the chance to claim his slice of the glory in the Champions League final due to suspension was a cruel blow, but few will forget his contribution to the success, with his winning goal against Napoli in the last-16 tie crucial to the story. Superb in the semi-final win against Barcelona, he had some shaky moments in the Premier League, but generally did an excellent job.
> 
> 
> *Gary Cahill - 7.5*
> 
> It was something of a mystery that coach Villas-Boas seemed reluctant to use Cahill following his arrival from Bolton in January, with the away game at Everton lost as a makeshift defence floundered on a night when the new boy was sitting on the bench. When he did play, aside from the horrible away game against Napoli, Cahill looked steady and did a fine job in the European Cup final.
> 
> *John Terry - 7.5*
> 
> Were it not for his inexplicable moment of madness in the semi-final against Barcelona as he kicked Alexis Sanchez and left his team in the lurch at Camp Nou, skipper Terry may well have been placed alongside the heroes of this Chelsea season. While he did his best to steal the limelight by lifting the Champions League trophy in Munich, that glory will always belong to others.
> 
> *John Mikel Obi - 7*
> 
> Chelsea supporters have been among Mikel's chief critics over the course of this season, but he eventually became a vital man in the success enjoyed by Di Matteo's side. This Nigerian has not flourished into the attacking, dynamic midfielder many suspected he might in his youth, but he won over a few doubters in the final few weeks with some defensively sound displays.
> 
> *Salomon Kalou - 7*
> 
> Kalou returned to the Chelsea fold once Di Matteo became interim boss, with this utility player emerging as a vital cog in the team that went onto lift the FA Cup and Champions League. A winning goal in the quarter-final tie against Benfica in Lisbon was probably Kalou's season highlight.
> 
> *Jose Bosingwa - 6.5*
> 
> A hero of the rearguard against Barcelona in the Champions League semi-final, he shot back to prominence once Di Matteo took the reins. At the age of 29, he may yet have a big role to play in Chelsea's future, just months after most assumed he would be one of many run out of the club by Villas-Boas.
> 
> *Raul Meireles - 6*
> 
> Chelsea fans have failed to warm to this dogged, if unspectacular, midfielder since his arrival from Liverpool, with many questioning quite what he brings to the team. His goal against Manchester City in December was a high, but there were too many games in which he failed to make any kind of impact and he was a bit-part player in their end-of-season heroics.
> 
> *Daniel Sturridge - 6*
> 
> Sturridge is clearly bursting with natural talent, but his eagerness to show moments of brilliance to sell-out crowds often gets the better of him. His notorious determination to shoot on sight rather than pass to a team-mate when the moment comes needs to change if this young Englishman is to fulfil his obvious potential.
> 
> *Oriol Romeu - 6*
> 
> When he played, the Spaniard looked the part in his role as a holding midfielder, but he slipped off the radar of managers Villas-Boas and Di Matteo. He will not be satisfied with another season like this, so don't be surprised if Romeu makes some noises questioning his Chelsea future this summer.
> 
> *Michael Essien - 5.5*
> 
> 'The Bison' has lost some of his bite as injuries have taken their toll on his ability to boss the midfield as he once did. Used by Di Matteo to give first-team players a rest in the hectic end-of-season schedule, he started ten games and made four substitute appearances. They may have been among his last for Chelsea.
> *
> Florent Malouda - 5*
> 
> One of the guilty men as the Chelsea team appeared to stop playing in the final weeks of the Villas-Boas reign, Malouda must have been bemused to see young Bertrand asked to play in his place in the Champions League final. Malouda wants a new contract at Stamford Bridge, but he didn't do too much this season to suggest he is worthy of one.
> 
> *Ryan Bertrand - 5*
> 
> Given a chance to make his Champions League debut in the final, the occasion proved a little too big for 22-year-old Bertrand, yet that was hardly surprising as he was asked to step out of his favoured full-back role and play in an advanced midfield berth. Hailed as a possible successor to Ashley Cole, it remains to be seen whether he will wait long enough at Chelsea to assume that role.
> *
> Fernando Torres - 5*
> 
> There were the occasional highs for the £50 million hitman, with his equalising goal at Camp Nou the zenith, but many an afternoon was spent wondering whether the 'real' Torres would ever return. After another season of generally lacklustre performances that rarely yielded a crucial goal at a big moment in the Premier League, he may have kicked his last ball for Chelsea.
> 
> *Paulo Ferreira - 4.5*
> 
> Very much a fringe player in his eighth season at Chelsea, Ferreira turned in a polished performance in the emphatic FA Cup semi-final victory against Tottenham at Wembley in April. That display suggested he is still a useful option for the Blues, but few would be surprised to see this 33-year-old make his Stamford Bridge exit this summer.
> 
> *Romelu Lukaku - 3
> *
> Lukaku arrived at Chelsea with a big reputation last summer and his lack of first-team chances in the season that followed served to frustrate this young striker who was hailed as 'the new Drogba' when he was snapped up from Anderlecht. Being top scorer for Chelsea's reserve team was not what he had in mind.
> *
> Nicolas Anelka - 3*
> 
> Six substitute appearances and just three starts in the Premier League yielded little for Anelka at a moment in the season when new boss Villas-Boas was keen to make it clear that he was not looking to extend the careers of Chelsea's veterans. His plans to cull the club's 'old guard' failed, but Anelka was one of his victims along the way and he departed for China in Januayr


They have this for other teams too:

Man United: http://soccernet.espn.go.com/columns/story/_/id/1071151/player-ratings:-manchester-united?cc=5901

Man City: http://soccernet.espn.go.com/columns/story/_/id/1071151/player-ratings:-manchester-united?cc=5901

Arsenal: http://soccernet.espn.go.com/columns/story/_/id/1076241/player-ratings:-arsenal-?cc=5901

Spurs: http://soccernet.espn.go.com/columns/story/_/id/1076201/player-ratings:-spurs?cc=5901

Liverpool: http://soccernet.espn.go.com/columns/story/_/id/1071055/player-ratings:-liverpool?cc=5901

Why do they have Liverpool but no Newcastle? :torres


----------



## united_07

Rockhead said:


> ESPN Soccernet are doing season ratings of all the players of top teams in the Prem. I think they were pretty much spot on with Chelsea. I would probably move Torres up to a 6, and drop Mikel down to a 6.
> 
> 
> 
> They have this for other teams too:
> 
> Man United: http://soccernet.espn.go.com/columns/story/_/id/1071151/player-ratings:-manchester-united?cc=5901
> 
> Man City: http://soccernet.espn.go.com/columns/story/_/id/1071151/player-ratings:-manchester-united?cc=5901
> 
> Arsenal: http://soccernet.espn.go.com/columns/story/_/id/1076241/player-ratings:-arsenal-?cc=5901
> 
> Spurs: http://soccernet.espn.go.com/columns/story/_/id/1076201/player-ratings:-spurs?cc=5901
> 
> Liverpool: http://soccernet.espn.go.com/columns/story/_/id/1071055/player-ratings:-liverpool?cc=5901
> 
> Why do they have Liverpool but no Newcastle? :torres


ridiculous ratings for de gea and rafael, to say de gea was one of united's worst players is stupid, from january de gea was probably the best keeper in the league imo, has the best clean sheets to games ratio, and has the best save percentage


----------



## Kiz

clouded by recent success. no way drogba, lampard and cech deserve their scores. all ordinary to january really. cech in particular was horrendous.

aguero, vinny rated below drogba, lampard and cech :lmao gael clichy rated 6.5. okay this has officially reached bullshit.


----------



## Rush

those ratings are garbage for some. Like Mikel and Kalou at 7, Cech at 9.5, Terry at 7.5 :kobe All those should move down 0.5-1 point and Ramires should be upped at least 1.

For example with Cech they ignored the first half and pretty much judged on the 2nd half, on ours they did the opposite with Enrique giving him a 6.5. If you give Terry a 7.5 then Enrique is at least a 7. Glen Johnson a 6, Kelly a 6.5? thats a little low. Neither were special but neither were shit. If Carroll gets a 6 then half our squad should be higher. Also giving Henderson a 4 while shit like Mikel gets 7 is hilarious. Hendo was average, a 6 would do fine. Ramsey got a 6 as well.

Bale and Parker getting outrageous ratings as well. But looking at it one guy did Spurs and Chelsea while another guy did Arsenal, City, United and Liverpool which makes a lot of sense.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Mr. Snrub said:


> clouded by recent success. no way drogba, lampard and cech deserve their scores. all ordinary to january really. cech in particular was horrendous.
> 
> *aguero, vinny rated below drogba, lampard and cech :lmao gael clichy rated 6.5. okay this has officially reached bullshit.*


I think its how important they were to their team, not in a cross-refrencing across teams aspect


----------



## Kiz

and even if you put that in clichy getting 6.5 is still wrong, and vinny would be a 10. so would aguero, he scored the winning goal for our title.


----------



## #dealwithit

Lampard gets a 9.5 but Ramires and Mata only an 8? wat? Ivanovic has been considerably better than Terry this season too but they get the same score.

The Arsenal one is reasonably accurate. Here's how I'd rank Arsenal players, in exact order:

VP - 9.5
Szczensy - 8
Song - 7.5
Arteta - 7.5
Sagna - 7
Koscielny - 7
Rosicky - 6.5
Vermaelen - 6.5
Ox - 6.5
Gibbs - 6
Walcott - 6
Mertesacker - 5.5
Benayoun 5.5
Santos - 5.5
Coquelin - 5
Gervinho - 4.5
Ramsey - 4
Djourou - 4
Jenkinson - 4
Arshavin - 3.5
Chamakh - 3
Diaby - NA
Park - NA
Squillaci - NA

Note that I'm not rating young players on potential, but how they performed as first team squad members this season. For my ratings, 5.5 is about average, 5 is a near pass, and below that is a fail.


----------



## DocBlue

I don't know if anyone has posted this yet but here's something for my fellow blues






*LEGEND*


----------



## Gunner14

AndreBaker said:


> Ah, good point, that slipped my mind, other than that my point still stands. I'm not suprised that there has been absolutely no counter argument thus far.
> 
> EDIT- Wikipedia says GVB was sold to Barcelona for 2 million Euros, so technically Fabregas cost you in the region of £7 million at most. Still, not a bad deal.


Dont believe wikipedia. It was even announced in arsenals financial figures that the deal for fabregas included GVB + cash (GVB was used to prevent any future payments etc...

For arsenal spending the best source is this one all the fee's come from what is reported by our financial figures when we declare profit losses so is the most accurate imo

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=piruthZqw9z7KPOQuZ0P6Gg


----------



## haribo

Lampard 9.5, Ramires 8, Kalou 7, Mikel 7, Bosingwa 6.5
Jenkinson 6.5, Ramsey 6
Enrique 6.5, Carroll 6
Giggs 7.5, Evra 6.5, Evans 6.5, de Gea 5

Ok :lol


----------



## CGS

Lol at those ratings. Not even gonna bother try take them seriously. De Gea at 5 while Cech is at 9.5 says it all


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Jenkison had a better season than De Gea? :lmao

I don't think De Gea is that bad tbh, had a shocking start but was excellent for the second half of the season.


----------



## united_07

just been confirmed Solskjaer has turned down Aston Villa, surprised, looks like the might go after Paul Lambert now


----------



## Word

Really unsure if I wan't Hazard at the club. He is a Ronaldo loving whore and I'm pretty sure he will want to move from club to club, no loyalty whatsoever. Then again, money talks.


----------



## steamed hams

De Gea was shit this season, any GK can get a fair few clean sheets at Man Utd because they have a good defence. I see nobody can argue with ESPN's comments about his specific blunders? Let's not forget his f*** up against West Brom first day of the season as well. He got dropped for Lindegaard.

As for OGS ah well, I'd like Martinez ideally, I would have even preferred him to Solskjaer who for all we know could turn into the next Steve Bruce/Roy Keane :artest2 Disclaimer- he probs is/will be a lot better of a manager than those two.


----------



## reDREDD

Hazard is very welcome at Chelsea

real can buy him any time, not like i give a shit


----------



## Word

steamed hams said:


> *De Gea was shit this season, any GK can get a fair few clean sheets at Man Utd because they have a good defence. I see nobody can argue with ESPN's comments about his specific blunders? Let's not forget his f*** up against West Brom first day of the season as well. He got dropped for Lindegaard.*
> 
> As for OGS ah well, I'd like Martinez ideally, I would have even preferred him to Solskjaer who for all we know could turn into the next Steve Bruce/Roy Keane :artest2 Disclaimer- he probs is/will be a lot better of a manager than those two.


De Gea was pretty awesome for the second half of the season. Contrary to what you have said, De Gea has actually saved United a few times because of the poor defending, most notably against Bilbao at home, he was awesome then. Yes he was shit for the first half but that was probably because he was never used to getting bossed about, language barrier, his small physique and the fact that he is 21, and for a goal keeper that's insanely young. 

And when he did make the odd mistake in the second half of the season (as do the rest of the goalkeepers), his reputation falls before him as "oh same old De Gea, here we go again". A fresh start next season will help him massively.


----------



## Seb

I guess i'll do Barcelona.

Messi - 10
Iniesta - 9
Busquets - 9
Puyol - 8.5
Abidal - 8.5
Sanchez - 8
Xavi - 7.5
Thiago - 7.5
Mascherano - 7
Cuenca - 7
Alves - 7
Montoya - 6.5
Fabregas - 6.5
Tello - 6
Valdes - 6
Villa - 5.5
Pique - 5
Pinto - 5
Keita - 5
Pedro - 4.5
Sergi Roberto - 4.5
Afellay - 4
Adriano - 4

Would be interested to see what EGame thinks.


----------



## reDREDD

I could argue cech had, like de gea, a MASSIVE revival in the post AVB era

that save vs pool and his work in the champions league, epic


----------



## united_07

steamed hams said:


> De Gea was shit this season, any GK can get a fair few clean sheets at Man Utd because they have a good defence. I see nobody can argue with ESPN's comments about his specific blunders? Let's not forget his f*** up against West Brom first day of the season as well. He got dropped for Lindegaard.
> 
> As for OGS ah well, I'd like Martinez ideally, I would have even preferred him to Solskjaer who for all we know could turn into the next Steve Bruce/Roy Keane :artest2 Disclaimer- he probs is/will be a lot better of a manager than those two.


how many points did de gea cost united in the league then?, he was only partially at fault for 1 loss, which was the blackburn game, and he was only at fault for 1 goal, none of the other losses were his fault (both city games, newcastle and wigan), and he wasnt at fault for any of the draws, he saved united points in the stoke draw by pulling off 2 brilliant saves, then saved a point against chelsea from his save from mata which imo was save of the season. Then games like the liverpool win, where he made a great save from henderson late in the game saved united 2 points


----------



## Seb

Lampard 9.5? Has he had a single 9.5 performance all season? Absolute lunacy.

Cech probably a 9 since RDM took over, but that's ignoring the majority of the season and he's more like a 4.5 before that. Chelsea finished 6th for a reason.


----------



## reDREDD

we finished 6th just to make the end of the season more exciting

duh


----------



## Word

It doesn't matter what Cech does now till the end of his Chelsea career. He pretty much won them the game in the final with that penalty save in extra time and in the shootout.

I'm so fucking glad Drogba ran up to Cech too and celebrated, respect that. When Neur saved the shit out of Madrid in their shootout, and then Schweinsteiger scored winner, it was all me me me look at me I scored the winner, top off please. No Neur got you in that position to finish the game off.


----------



## EGame

Messi - 10
Busquets - 9
Puyol - 8.5
Abidal - 8.5
Mascherano - 8.5
Iniesta - 8
Sanchez - 7.5
Xavi - 7.5
Thiago - 7.5
Cuenca - 7
Alves - 7
Keita - 7
Montoya - 6
Fabregas - 6
Adriano - 6
Tello - 6
Valdes - 6
Pinto - 5
Pedro - 5
Pique - 2

I didn't even feel like giving Affelay and Villa a rating because they've been out for so long. :/ Rating some of these players has been depressing. 

I gave Pique a 2 because I'm pretty sure the guy only had 1.5 good games this entire season so i rounded up to be generous to him.


----------



## reDREDD

we dont mind generous and taking your bad players off your hands

like pique or thiago

we're a kind club


----------



## united_07

one of the best central midfielder around, Thiago, only a 7.5?? c'mon lampard has a 9.5, even carrick has an 8 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

lampard is like 12.5

atleast


----------



## EGame

7.5 for a 21 year old on his debut season a pretty good rating. I don't know how dinosaurs like Carrick and Lampard got those ratings either. 

The only midfielders I gave a better rating were Busi and Iniesta.

What did future GOAT Phil Jones get?


----------



## reDREDD

youre just jelly that thiago isnt as good as the GOAT MRLSH


----------



## CGS

GOAT Phil Jones got 7 I believe.


----------



## united_07

EGame said:


> 7.5 for a 21 year old on his debut season a pretty good rating. I don't know how dinosaurs like Carrick and Lampard got those ratings either.
> 
> The only midfielders I gave a better rating were Busi and Iniesta.
> 
> What did future GOAT Phil Jones get?


the comment was aimed at seb, and it was a joke on something he said previously


jones, got a 7, not too bad for a 19 year old who had to play in about 5 different positions over the season


----------



## EGame

redeadening said:


> youre just jelly that thiago isnt as good as the GOAT MRLSH


As good at what? shooting heroin? 



Chain Gang solider said:


> GOAT Phil Jones got 7 I believe.


Makes sense, those 3 own goals he scored through the entire season took away from his perfect 10.


----------



## reDREDD

i really dislike thiago's attitude

i remember last year, he wouldnt stop talking shit and acting like hes gods gift to football


----------



## steamed hams

Word said:


> De Gea was pretty awesome for the second half of the season. Contrary to what you have said, De Gea has actually saved United a few times because of the poor defending, *most notably against Bilbao at home, he was awesome then*. Yes he was shit for the first half but that was probably because he was never used to getting bossed about, language barrier, his small physique and the fact that he is 21, and for a goal keeper that's insanely young.
> 
> And when he did make the odd mistake in the second half of the season (as do the rest of the goalkeepers), his reputation falls before him as "oh same old De Gea, here we go again". A fresh start next season will help him massively.


Did you watch Man Utd vs Ajax at OT?



united_07 said:


> how many points did de gea cost united in the league then?, he was only partially at fault for 1 loss, which was the blackburn game, and he was only at fault for 1 goal, none of the other losses were his fault (both city games, newcastle and wigan), and he wasnt at fault for any of the draws, he saved united points in the stoke draw by pulling off 2 brilliant saves, then saved a point against chelsea from his save from mata which imo was save of the season. Then games like the liverpool win, where he made a great save from henderson late in the game saved united 2 points


The Wigan game he was lucky the ref gave a freekick for nothing, at the Etihad he could have caught or at least punched away the cross that Kompany headed in. Other games like West Brom when he let the shot straight through him, Ashley Young got Man Utd all 3 points but it took ages for him to get any kind of credit from the Man U fans yet they all fawn over De Gea. In fact some wanted to get rid of Ashley Young earlier in the season. 

I'm sure De Gea will be one for the future, but like I said before if Birmingham City were in danger of pipping Aston Villa for the title I would want a keeper who was solid enough in goal immediately, not prepping some donut dropping clown kid for future seasons. With someone better/adequate in goal Man Utd would have won the league. Yeah he made less mistakes as the season went on, but how can you call him 'the best keeper in the league since Jan' lol. My other problem with him is that he tries to make standard saves look spectacular for the cameras, making the actual situation more difficult.

Hey Egame you didn't have to give Busquets 9 just so Seb wouldn't shout at you. Give him your honest rating. :cool2


----------



## Andre

The thing with De Gea is that it's not just the mistakes he makes that people will pick up on, it's also the apparently innocuous yet realistically important things he fails to do that he should be judged on; his failure to dominate his area and claim the majority of crosses which encourages attacks from the opposition, his inability to impose himself on one on ones which is partly down to his poor physical stature, his sloppy positioning (which was very apparent in the 6-1 against Man City) that leads to him often being beaten at the near post and his tendency to use his feet (Basel is a good example) instead of catching the ball when dealing with low shots.

That's not to say that De Gea doesn't have massive potential and hasn't improved, yet it would be deluded to suggest he was anything but a liability until the turn of the year. The guy was actually dropped for Anders Lindegaard and might not have got back into the side if it wasn't for the Danes' ankle ligament injury. Next year will be a clean slate for De Gea, a chance to fully restore his reputation, but if the old mistakes return and he fails to develop physically then the old questions will rightfully be asked again. Even if De Gea has improved he still isn't controlling his area like a United keeper should, does he even have the potential to fulfill that objective?

Let's be honest, if Edwin Van Der Sar was still United's keeper then the premier league trophy would have more than likely gone to the red side of Manchester, that's the difference between a keeper who lacks confidence and a world class keeper. De Gea won't be a top class keeper until he can dominate his area, intimidate opposition strikers and prove that he can keep the mistakes to a bare minimum. Infact, if you had swapped the two Manchester clubs keepers around then...will you can make your own conclusion!


----------



## united_07

steamed hams said:


> Did you watch Man Utd vs Ajax at OT?


you mean the game where he wasnt at fault for either of the ajax goals, and pulled of a brilliant save from de jong and was named man of the match on the night for united :


----------



## Word

united_07 said:


> you mean the game where he wasnt at fault for either of the ajax goals, and pulled of a brilliant save from de jong and was named man of the match on the night for united :


Word.


The thing is every minor mistake he makes increases ten fold because of his poor start. If Reina makes a mistake, people get on with it not dwell on it and jump on his back. The media was massively to blame for his poor start too.


----------



## united_07

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2148389/Phil-Dowd-fails-fitness-test.html


:torres you fat bastard :lmao


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

united_07 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2148389/Phil-Dowd-fails-fitness-test.html
> 
> 
> :torres you fat bastard :lmao


Thats gas,,,,,Cheerio Drogba....Theres a number 9 shirt at Old Trafford with your name on it for 2 years if you want??


----------



## D'Angelo

'keepers who dominate their areas and command their boxes well is one of the most important traits they can have. Almunia (LOL) was actually a good shot stopper, probably an even better shot stopper than Szczesny. Yes, he dropped a lot of clangers but wasn't bad, but the thing he failed to do was convincingly come out and command his area with confidence. Al was one of the main reasons why we were so vulnerable on set pieces. Never knew when to come out and so the defence didn't trust him and so ended up like a giant mess 99% of the time. Good thing with Szczesny is that he claims the vast majority of the balls that come into the box from set pieces or crosses. Most people seem to rate 'keepers on how glamorous the saves they make are, but being confident, commanding your area well, distributing well, positioning & having a strong presence are all just as important. Buffon rarely makes spectacular saves in a season as he makes everything looks easy, he's usually always in the right place. Whereas you have someone like Given who gets rated highly as he makes a large number of hollywood saves, rather than being an all round top quality 'keeper.


----------



## T-C

There are exceptionally few keepers around who consistently "dominate their area".

I'm struggling to think of any at the moment. Cech has been good the last few months but was dire for a good while before that. Hart is the top man at the moment, but I can't think of another who "dominates the area" all the time.

De Gea is great for the record and in the second half of the season was one of our best players.


----------



## Andre

I can't speak for fans of other clubs but John Ruddy dominates his area for Norwich, it's great having a keeper with such an aerial presence after suffering through years of the likes of Paul Gallacher, David Marshall, Andy 'Judas' Marshall and even Rob Green to a certain extent. Frying pan hands Fraser Forster (now at Celtic) was another who controlled his area while at Norwich, altough he couldn't kick for shit! John Ruddy also needs to improve in regards to his handling.

I believe that the definition of a world class keeper is somebody who is always in the right place, makes his own (and others) job look easy, keeps his mistakes to a bare minimum and controls his area to a certain degree. I used to be a huge fan of keepers that made camera saves when I was a kid, now they just make me cringe and feel nervous if they play for my team or England.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

It's one of the things that peeves me off about Friedel is that he doesn't dominate in the area well, he's constantly restricted to his line. It's a shame Gomes is a bit erratic because he was pretty good at coming off the line.


----------



## Irish Jet

LOL at those ratings, I'd posted mine another forum a while ago:

Goalkeepers

David De Gea- 7
Anders Lindgeaard- 7
Ben Amos- N/A

Defenders-

Patrice Evra- 5
Phil Jones- 6
Rio Ferdinand- 7.5
Jonny Evans- 7.5
Chris Smalling- 6.5
Nemanja Vidic- N/A
Fabio Da Silva- N/A
Rafael Da Silva- 6.5


Midfielders

Anderson- 5
Ryan Giggs- 5.5
Ji Sung Park- 4 
Michael Carrick- 7.5
Nani- 6.5
Ashely Young- 7
Paul Scholes- 8
Tom Cleverley- 6 
Darren Fletcher- N/A
Antonio Valencia- 8.5

Strikers

Michael Owen- N/A 
Dimitar Berbatov- 7
Javier Hernandez- 5.5
Wayne Rooney- 9
Danny Welbeck- 8


----------



## Rush

united_07 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2148389/Phil-Dowd-fails-fitness-test.html
> 
> 
> :torres you fat bastard :lmao


:lmao what a fat cunt


----------



## Gunner14

Bananas said:


> Lampard gets a 9.5 but Ramires and Mata only an 8? wat? Ivanovic has been considerably better than Terry this season too but they get the same score.
> 
> The Arsenal one is reasonably accurate. Here's how I'd rank Arsenal players, in exact order:
> 
> VP - 9.5
> *Szczensy - 8*
> *Song - 7.5*
> Arteta - 7.5
> Sagna - 7
> Koscielny - 7
> Rosicky - 6.5
> *Vermaelen - 6.5*
> *Ox - 6.5*
> Gibbs - 6
> Walcott - 6
> *Mertesacker - 5.5*
> Benayoun 5.5
> Santos - 5.5
> Coquelin - 5
> Gervinho - 4.5
> Ramsey - 4
> Djourou - 4
> Jenkinson - 4
> Arshavin - 3.5
> Chamakh - 3
> Diaby - NA
> Park - NA
> Squillaci - NA
> 
> Note that I'm not rating young players on potential, but how they performed as first team squad members this season. For my ratings, 5.5 is about average, 5 is a near pass, and below that is a fail.


Szcz getting an 8 even though his stats put him to being one of the worst keepers in the premiership. Interesting. - more like a 6.

Mertesacker has been better than Vermaelen this year. - swap round

Song as been criminal at losing possession, being out of position and not tracking back. A few punted assists dont change he;s been gash - 5

Ox - 6.5 i was under the impression this was for rating in the premiership in which he did nothing of note. - 4 (due to only starting 6 games and wenger proving he has no faith in him by not using him in any crunch games even prefering an out on his feet out of posistion aaron ramsey to a fresh ox.)


----------



## #dealwithit

I can see why people would want Martesacker to start over Verm from a tactical point of view (Verm being to recklessly attacing). But purely on performances, there's no way Merte has been better than Verm this season. I think too that Verm had a couple of poor games towards the end of the season, and they're still fresh in people's minds.


----------



## Gunner14

Bananas said:


> I can see why people would want Martesacker to start over Verm from a tactical point of view (Verm being to recklessly attacing). But purely on performances, there's no way Merte has been better than Verm this season. I think too that Verm had a couple of poor games towards the end of the season, and they're still fresh in people's minds.


Verm;s been shit all season. Milan as a perfect example then his horror spell at left back where he forgot where the left hand side of the pitch was for 5 games. compared with Per who aside from Swansea didnt really have a bad game.

The overration of Koscielny is funny aswell. The guy simply can't read the game. He makes so many mistakes that a top 4 cb should not be making. Then he covers a mistake with a great reactive saving tackles. But mistakes are still mistakes. if we don't sign at least 1 cb ill be disappointed.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

As a huge fan of Drogba it truly does feel like the end of an era. The AVB era even at the time felt like a false dawn, but we have finally lost one of the players who has been considered the spine of the team along with Terry, Lampard and Cech.

Great interview though. I know he is much maligned by some for his theatrics (which I am not going to bother trying to defend, because you can't really) but he comes across as such a sound guy. Really sad to see him leave, but what a way to go out and what a astonishing player.


----------



## steamed hams

united_07 said:


> you mean the game where *he wasnt at fault for either of the ajax goals*, and pulled of a brilliant save from de jong and was named man of the match on the night for united :







1:45 :artest2

Anyway I can't be bothered talking about De Gea anymore, I'm sure he's a nice guy and I hope he has a good career.




> *Arsenal stars use 'John Terry' as code for ugly girls, says Wojciech Szczesny*
> 
> Arsenal goalkeeper Wojciech Szczesny has risked angering new European champions Chelsea, by revealing Gunners players refer to ugly girls on nights out as ‘John Terry’.


http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddbal...as-code-for-ugly-girls-says-wojciech-szczesny


----------



## Razor King

My ratings for Arsenal players:

1. van Persie - 10 (Can't ask more from somebody who isn't Messi)

2. Arteta - 9 (The glue of our midfield)

3. Koscielny - 8 (Our best defender)

4. Song - 7 (Dreadful at defending many times, but many of his assists were incredible and won us the game)

5. Rosicky - 7 (Our great run coincided with Rosicky's revival)

6. Szczensy - 6.5 (Looking at our past GKs, Woj has been a revelation, but this is more down to our previous GKs being asbolute tinkers. Woj has it all to be world class though)

7. Mertesacker - 6.5 (Isn't given credit, but he had a very good first season with us)

8. Benayoun - 6.5 (Was great most of the times he played. Deserved to play more than Wenger's son, Ramsey)

9. Chamberlain - 6.5 (Has massive potentials)

10. Sagna - 6 (Was on and off mainly)

11. Vermaelen - 5.5 (Had some massive blunders and I'm not impressed with him defensively)

12. Santos - 5 (Is an awful defender, but is better than all of our attackers (bar van Persie) going forward.

13. Gervinho - 5 (Great first half; no second half)
14. Walcott - 4 (Mild and cold; mostly, cold)
15. Arshavin - 3.5 (Was okay when he played; Arsene didn't have any faith in him)
16. Gibbs - 3 (Must improve massively; the 3 is for the tackle that saved us)
16. Coquelin - 3 (Better than Ramsey. Not saying much, but looked technically very solid)
17. Chamakh - 2.5 (Excellent against Norwich; meh mostly, but mainly because we don't play a style that suits him.)
18. Djourou - 1.5 (Being generous...)
19. Ramsey - 1 (When Djourou is better, something is wrong. Hopelessly terrible. For a player who played so many games and had so much support from the manager; words can't describe how terrible Ramsey was.)
20. Jenkinson - 0


----------



## united_07

http://www.talktorafa.com/

8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D


a quote from the website



> Your Message to John W Henry
> * If you send him abuse it could put him off, please just tell him he needs to talk to Rafa now!!


----------



## Rush

i bandwagon city harder next year if we get agent rafa :side:


----------



## united_07

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Death Rider

Omg I hate being a Liverpool fan sometimes


----------



## D'Angelo

Razor King said:


> My ratings for Arsenal players:
> 
> 1. van Persie - 10 (Can't ask more from somebody who isn't Messi)
> 
> 2. Arteta - 9 (The glue of our midfield)
> 
> 3. Koscielny - 8 (Our best defender)
> 
> 4. Song - 7 (Dreadful at defending many times, but many of his assists were incredible and won us the game)
> 
> 5. Rosicky - 7 (Our great run coincided with Rosicky's revival)
> 
> 6. Szczensy - 6.5 (Looking at our past GKs, Woj has been a revelation, but this is more down to our previous GKs being asbolute tinkers. Woj has it all to be world class though)
> 
> 7. Mertesacker - 6.5 (Isn't given credit, but he had a very good first season with us)
> 
> 8. Benayoun - 6.5 (Was great most of the times he played. Deserved to play more than Wenger's son, Ramsey)
> 
> 9. Chamberlain - 6.5 (Has massive potentials)
> 
> 10. Sagna - 6 (Was on and off mainly)
> 
> 11. Vermaelen - 5.5 (Had some massive blunders and I'm not impressed with him defensively)
> 
> 12. Santos - 5 (Is an awful defender, but is better than all of our attackers (bar van Persie) going forward.
> 
> 13. Gervinho - 5 (Great first half; no second half)
> 14. Walcott - 4 (Mild and cold; mostly, cold)
> 15. Arshavin - 3.5 (Was okay when he played; Arsene didn't have any faith in him)
> 16. Gibbs - 3 (Must improve massively; the 3 is for the tackle that saved us)
> 16. Coquelin - 3 (Better than Ramsey. Not saying much, but looked technically very solid)
> 17. Chamakh - 2.5 (Excellent against Norwich; meh mostly, but mainly because we don't play a style that suits him.)
> 18. Djourou - 1.5 (Being generous...)
> 19. Ramsey - 1 (When Djourou is better, something is wrong. Hopelessly terrible. For a player who played so many games and had so much support from the manager; words can't describe how terrible Ramsey was.)
> 20. Jenkinson - 0


My ratings:

1. RvP - 9.5. Wouldn't say he has been perfect but damn close. Fell off towards end of the season, tiring.
2. Koscielny - 8.5. We'd have conceded a stupid amount and not got close to 3rd had he not been playing. Carried the defence majority of the season.
3. Arteta - 8.5. Wonderful season. Same as Kos/RvP, we'd be fucked without him.
4. Rosicky - 7 - Didn't expect much from him at the start of the season but has had his best season yet.
5. Song - 7.5. started the season as an absolute beast with some of his performances as an out and out DMF. Wenger changed the midfield up and he ended up as one of our more attacking players. Don't get all the defensive complaints, he's not a DMF in the system we 6. Szczesny - 7 - Came up with some massive saves and commanded his area well. Brilliant at claiming crosses/set-pieces. He still needs to improve on distribution and isn't good enough at positioning/judging longe range shots.
7. Walcott - 6.5 - struck up a good relationship with RvP and had some great spells of form. Still ineffective vs parked buses or disciplined defences. 
8. Sagna - 6.5 - Missed a lot of the season so hard to judge properly. Wasn't consistently great but put in some excellent performances.
9. Yossi - 6.5 - Ditto Sagna. Wasn't played much 1st half of the season but was one of our big game performers in the 2nd half of the season.
10. Per - 6.5 - For his first season in English football he did very well. Very shaky early on but was more reliable on the whole than Verm. 
11. Gibbs - 6.5 - Underrated. When he strung a few games together he showed his potential. Good balance of going forward & defending. 
12. Santos - 6.5 - Surprising. Easily one of our better players before Wenger decided to fuck it up and play him vs Olympiacos.
13. Vermaelen - 5.5 - Expected a lot more from him. Very good early in the season but too gung-ho lately. The rating is more based on how disappointing he was rather than how good he was. 
14. Gervinho - 5 - Suffered the same problem from the first day to the last. Too profligate. 
15. AOC - 5 - Not sure where high ratings are coming from. Not trusted nor performed away from home yet. Hype making him out to be better than he really is.
16. Coquelin - 5 - played sparingly due to injuries. Some real great performances and some indifferent ones. Wenger seems to trust him for the big games.
17. Ramsey - 4 - A good start to the season. Overworked and overplayed by Wenger. Faded badly towards the end of the season. 
18. Jenkinson - 3 - another who was good pre-injury. Took a lot of stick but was better than made out. Still has a lot of work to do.
19. Arshavin - 2 - Never looked really interested. Wasn't used correctly, but shouldn't stop him from putting in a good shift. Expected more from a senior player.
20. Chamakh - 2 Not much can be said. No confidence at all. Not used correctly.
21. Djourou - 2 - Maybe our best centre back last year, easily the worst this. Fair enough most performances came at RB though.

Park - NA
Squid - NA
Diaby - NA


LOLerpool fans. #talktorafa


----------



## #dealwithit

Szcz's distribution is fine. He seems to hit Sagna on the head every time when he's playing.


----------



## Kiz

> Patrice Evra claims Manchester United handed the Barclays Premier League title to Manchester City this season, and reckons the Old Trafford club will 'easily' restore order next term.
> 
> The Blues claimed their first title in 44 years on Sunday after scoring two injury-time goals against Queens Park Rangers on a dramatic final day in the top flight.
> 
> United were moments away from celebrating their 20th title after Wayne Rooney's first-half strike had handed Sir Alex Ferguson's side a 1-0 win at Sunderland.
> 
> Sergio Aguero however, struck in the fourth minute of injury time to ensure the prize headed to the Etihad Stadium.
> 
> But Evra, who is set to join up with the France squad ahead of this summer's European Championships, believes the championship trophy will return to Old Trafford next season.
> 
> 'We have given the title to City, but if we play well from the beginning to end, we will win the title back easily,' said Evra.
> 'We received a lot of criticism this season, but we have got nine points better than last season.
> 
> 'City played their best football and we didn't always play our best football, but we still finished on the same points.
> 'So it makes you think that if we play our best football consistently throughout the season, then we are going to win the league by many points.'


arrogant little shitcunt. especially after how much of a liability he's been over the last couple of seasons


----------



## CGS

He makes Man U sound like they were half-arsing it for the majority of the season and didn't really care about the league


----------



## united_07

Mr. Snrub said:


> arrogant little shitcunt. especially after how much of a liability he's been over the last couple of seasons





Chain Gang solider said:


> He makes Man U sound like they were half-arsing it for the majority of the season and didn't really care about the league


----------



## Irish Jet

Evra may be a troll. BUT HE'S OUR TROLL!


----------



## D'Angelo

Bananas said:


> Szcz's distribution is fine. He seems to hit Sagna on the head every time when he's playing.


True, but immediate release when Sagna isn't available is usually bad. Not the best at collecting and releasing straight away. His distribution when the team is organised is fine though. 

Think criticism by some of his shots/goal ratio is a little harsh. We always let teams around us generally fairly easily and frequently, so quality of chances let against us will lead to a bigger shot/goal ratio. Hardly a good stat to judge how good a 'keeper is.

Evra troll lolol. Not that he said anything, but if United didn't suffer the injuries did, I could have seen them taking the trophy more comfortably than expected. Which is madness considering they already had 89 points.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Evra might not be capable of defending anymore but he's still BITW at trolling opposition fans.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

That Evra interview is a week or two old!!United were ment too have bidded for baines from Everton today!


----------



## Joel

:twat - 12 game ban :lol


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Joel said:


> :twat - 12 game ban :lol


fully deserved too...fucks sake if he stayed on the pitch we mite have won the league!


----------



## CGS

Racism - 8 game ban 
Violent Conduct - 12 game ban 

Good thing :suarez1 didn't punch Evra in the face instead


----------



## united_07

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2148988/Bebe-Manchester-United.html

Thats the title wrapped up for next season then :fergie


----------



## reDREDD

I just read an interesting article on the spurs problem

Nobody takes the europa league seriously, it barely makes any money, so why not expand the champions league?

It would lessen the reward for the big clubs, but it would be the platini style move to give smaller clubs a slice of that sweet sweet financial pie


----------



## seabs

Chain Gang solider said:


> Racism - 8 game ban
> Violent Conduct - 12 game ban
> 
> Good thing :suarez1 didn't punch Evra in the face instead


*It's 8 games on top of the 4 match ban for the initial red card so it's consistent actually. Both got 8 games for being twats. Barton got 4 extra because he's a twat who got sent off as well.*


----------



## CGS

I thought a straight red was a 3 match ban?


----------



## seabs

*Got an extra match because he picked up that red card vs Norwich.*


----------



## Melvis

united_07 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2148988/Bebe-Manchester-United.html
> 
> Thats the title wrapped up for next season then :fergie


Bout damn time. Would have been title won in March if he'd been in the first XI. :no:


----------



## CGS

Seabs said:


> *Got an extra match because he picked up that red card vs Norwich.*


Ahh no wonder :twat

Thanks for clearing it up


----------



## Rush

They should do more to make the Europa worthwhile competiting for. Give the winner a spot in the Champions League or something.


----------



## Goku

They get to compete for the European Supercup 8*D


----------



## Razor King

Europa League winner should get straight into the CL group stages. Also, how come _Champions_ League doesn't have a spot for Domestic Cup Winners? The FA Cup winner should get the 4th CL qualifying spot honestly. It's Champions' League after all.


----------



## united_07

Razor King said:


> Europa League winner should get straight into the CL group stages. Also, how come _Champions_ League doesn't have a spot for Domestic Cup Winners? The FA Cup winner should get the 4th CL qualifying spot honestly. It's Champions' League after all.


nah what about if an english team won the europa league, but finished out the top 4 and so did the FA cup winners, only the top 2 would go into the champions league. Dont really want to see the likes of portsmouth going into the champions league


----------



## Kiz

champions league should revolve around the champions of leagues. you know, like the name


----------



## Razor King

united_07 said:


> nah what about if an english team won the europa league, but finished out the top 4 and so did the FA cup winners, only the top 2 would go into the champions league. Dont really want to see the likes of portsmouth going into the champions league


Yeah, but it renders Europa League pointless.




Mr. Snrub said:


> champions league should revolve around the champions of leagues. you know, like the name


Name? Then that would render 4th spot useless, as well as 3rd and 2nd--if we just go by the name.


----------



## Kiz

no it wouldnt. i said revolve around, not be limited to.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I don't understand why the winners of any tournament should enter the next season's competition automatically. Every tournament should have no connection between each other. They used to have it like that in World Cup but have changed it in recent years due to the poor performance of the defending champions. Only Euro and CL still have such a stupid rule. No team have managed to defend the Euro or CL successfully. So, why insist on giving the defending champions automatic entry to the next season.

If Chelsea aren't good enough to finish in the top 4 of their own domestic league (top 5 even).. they shouldn't be allowed to "defend" there championship regardless. I could just be saying all this however due to me being a Spurs fan :lol


----------



## Goku

Cookie Monster said:


> I don't understand why the winners of any tournament should enter the next season's competition automatically.


Because it's the *CHAMPIONS* league


----------



## Cookie Monster

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Because it's the *CHAMPIONS* league


Well aren't you a clever fucker..

Then why are Arsenal, Valencia, Schalke, Malaga, Udinese, Motherwell, Vaslui... oh fuck it, the list is too long, in the competition? They certainly aren't Champions.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Cookie Monster said:


> Well aren't you a clever fucker..
> 
> Then why are *Arsenal*, Valencia, Schalke, Malaga, Udinese, Motherwell, Vaslui... oh fuck it, the list is too long, in the competition? They certainly aren't Champions.




Bullshit. Arsenal won the top 4 trophy again this year.


----------



## just1988

5th-Horseman said:


> Bullshit. Arsenal won the top 4 trophy again this year.


Ya damn right we did!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Cookie Monster said:


> Well aren't you a clever fucker..
> 
> Then why are Arsenal, Valencia, Schalke, Malaga, Udinese, Motherwell, Vaslui... oh fuck it, the list is too long, in the competition? They certainly aren't Champions.


Neither are Spurs.

:troll


----------



## Cookie Monster

:lol fair play.

Look rules are rules and I'm not blaming the rules for Chelsea going in the CL next year. They can't just change rules like that. But the fact we have apparently missed out on £80,000,000 thanks to us now not qualifying for the Champions League it's a bit disheartening. We should at least get some sort of compensation for that fact. I do blame Spurs as a whole though, we should of finished 3rd. Even with 2 games to go it was in our hands.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Stone Cold 4life said:


> Neither are Spurs.
> 
> :troll


You're right. Then again, I don't believe that anyone other than CHAMPIONS should be in the CHAMPIONS LEAGUE. But the fact we DID finish fourth in the league and won't get the Champions League makes me think, well hold on a minute.. 

Oh well. It's happened now!


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Cookie Monster said:


> :lol fair play.
> 
> Look rules are rules and I'm not blaming the rules for Chelsea going in the CL next year. They can't just change rules like that. But the fact we have apparently missed out on £80,000,000 thanks to us now not qualifying for the Champions League it's a bit disheartening. We should at least get some sort of compensation for that fact. I do blame Spurs as a whole though, we should of finished 3rd. Even with 2 games to go it was in our hands.




You have the greatest compensation a team could ask for. A slot on Thursday nights on channel 5 :downing


----------



## Kiz

whatever happened to no team besides possibly us being as good as lolspurs


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Cookie Monster said:


> You're right. Then again, I don't believe that anyone other than CHAMPIONS should be in the CHAMPIONS LEAGUE. But the fact we DID finish fourth in the league and won't get the Champions League makes me think, well hold on a minute..
> 
> Oh well. It's happened now!


Yeah it has happened now. Time to gear up for the Europa League for Spurs. HESKEY would be a good signing for any Europa team.

:hesk2


----------



## Cookie Monster

5th-Horseman said:


> You have the greatest compensation a team could ask for. A slot on Thursday nights on channel 5 :downing


Pretty sure Channel 5 don't have rights to Europa League football anymore..



Mr. Snrub said:


> whatever happened to no team besides possibly us being as good as lolspurs


In terms of playing exciting football..



Stone Cold 4life said:


> Yeah it has happened now. Time to gear up for the Europa League for Spurs. HESKEY would be a good signing for any Europa team.
> 
> :hesk2


He would, you're right. He can go back to Liverpool. I heard Downing need's someone in the box who can get on the end of his cross.... oh damn


----------



## seabs

*Champions League should be reformatted into a league format imo with only like 10-12 teams. Top 2 in England/Spain/Italy then the winners of French/Russian/Portuguese/Dutch leagues. Then the Europa League can determine who gets the last spot in the Champions League the year after. 

Makes the Champions League more interesting by actually making it a league of champions and gives the Europa League winners something to aim for and also makes that competition stronger. *


----------



## Rush

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> redeadening said:
> 
> 
> 
> pfff, wait until january and roman's 100 million pound bid for modric and see your season collapse
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Modric leave Spurs for a team challenging fourth place with the likes of Newcastle, Liverpool and Arsenal and the likes of Legia in the Europa League? Be Real
> 
> Nah, in all honesty, I think they may come back with a bid. They really lack creativity in the midfield in my opinion and he'd be a great signing for them.
Click to expand...

:terry



Cookie Monster said:


> Another amazing performance by Tottenham today. Never seen such a one-sided game, how it only 3-0 is beyond me. *I don't think any team in the Premier League except PERHAPS Man City can deal with us.* Lennon has been phenomenal today, cracking goal too. Modric ran the show and for me was the man of the match
> 
> Funny stat was the last five minutes was 100% possession to Bolton's 0%, I wasn't even sure that was possible. Anyway, 6 wins in a row and a new record for Spurs.


:bozza


----------



## Cookie Monster

I definitely think perhaps at a stretch the top two get a go. I never understand why it's FOUR from England, Spain etc. I mean since when is finishing 3rd or 4th an achievement? I suppose you could say the same to 2nd but in cases like this season, Man Utd actually finished joint top.

I've been thinking for a while that the WINNERS of the FA Cup perhaps get a spot in a Champions League qualifier or something against teams who won their domestic trophies etc. to make it seem more special as it's like no one seems to care for it that much.


----------



## Kiz

the format is fine as it is. smaller clubs (APOEL, baselona etc) deserve their chances to play big teams. it's fun to watch them, and it's all about the fairytale, the small team beating the big. it's fine now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Rush said:


> :terry
> 
> 
> 
> :bozza



What's your point? When were these quoted? The Man City one was probably round about Christmas time when we were quite clearly playing the best stuff in the Premier League, most people were saying it including the greatest manager in Premier League history.

In fact we matched Man City for 90 minutes and probably should of won if Balotelli had been rightly sent off and Defoe was an inch or two taller. But then we all know what happened..


----------



## Irish Jet

I've always wanted Champions League to be:

FA Cup winners
Carling Cup winners
Top 2 in the league

Gives prestige and more incentive to what are often now considered meaningless trophies.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Irish Jet said:


> I've always wanted Champions League to be:
> 
> FA Cup winners
> Carling Cup winners
> Top 2 in the league
> 
> Gives prestige and more incentive to what are often now considered meaningless trophies.


I've made my thoughts known that I think Top 2 and FA Cup winners should be in the Champions League but I'm not on the Carling Cup. I think the winners of that getting Europa League football is fine enough. I mean the past few years, the Europa League has been looked at a joke cup when it was prestigious as the UEFA Cup which is just a shame really.


----------



## seabs

*Finishing Top 4 in England is more of an achievement than winning one of the Cups so getting Europa League is fine for the cups. *


----------



## CyberWaste

> Chelsea are set to release both Salomon Kalou and Jose Bosingwa when their contracts expire in the summer.


Kalou to liverpool then.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Seabs said:


> *Finishing Top 4 in England is more of an achievement than winning one of the Cups so getting Europa League is fine for the cups. *


Yeah but don't you find it wrong that finishing fourth place in a league is considered more of an achievement than silverware?

I mean at the end of the day if you win the FA Cup, your name is on it for life, you are in history. If you finish fourth, you are in the Champions League and well, it's just a position. 

Chelsea for example, they are Champions League and FA Cup winners, their names are now on both trophies. No one gives a fuck where they finished in the league this year despite it being abysmal.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

I am a fan of the current system. I totally understand the point in making things like the Carling Cup automatic qualifiers for it, but I just don't know if I want clubs like Birmingham representing us ahead of for example Arsenal (who would have missed out on the criterea mentioned above). Suppose it depends on whether you think league position or cup competitions hold precedence. 

Really do like the knockout aspect of the Champions League currently though, retains that air of anything happening. 

Oh and the reason I would imagine Rush quoted those remarks is because you said things like "don't think any team in the Premier League except PERHAPS Man City can deal with us.". Then you finished 4th and received a Europa League spot. Understand in the context of the time when you were destroying teams, it is still funny in hindsight.


----------



## Cookie Monster

5th-Horseman said:


> I am a fan of the current system. I totally understand the point in making things like the Carling Cup automatic qualifiers for it, but I just don't know if I want clubs like Birmingham representing us ahead of for example Arsenal (who would have missed out on the criterea mentioned above). Suppose it depends on whether you think league position or cup competitions hold precedence.
> 
> Really do like the knockout aspect of the Champions League currently though, retains that air of anything happening.
> 
> Oh and the reason I would imagine Rush quoted those remarks is because you said things like "don't think any team in the Premier League except PERHAPS Man City can deal with us.". Then you finished 4th and received a Europa League spot.


But if you made Carling Cup and FA Cup get the rewards like qualifying for the Champions League for example, you really think the likes of Man City, Man Utd, Chelsea, Liverpool, Arsenal would be playing less experienced sides? Hell no.


----------



## Rush

top 3 + FA cup winner should be Champions League
Carling Cup, 4th, 5th etc to Europa.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Rush said:


> top 3 + FA cup winner should be Champions League
> Carling Cup, 4th, 5th etc to Europa.


Regarding the FA Cup. If the winner of the FA Cup finishes within the top 3, would you then give 4th place the CL spot that was going to be given to the winners of the FA Cup? A bit like if they win the Carling Cup nowadays, it gives an extra position in the league to Europa League qualification..


----------



## reDREDD

like i said, why not scrap the europa league and just expand the champions league

even if they add the champions league qualification to the europa league, it will still just be the champions league's bitch


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Cookie Monster said:


> But if you made Carling Cup and FA Cup get the rewards like qualifying for the Champions League for example, you really think the likes of Man City, Man Utd, Chelsea, Liverpool, Arsenal would be playing less experienced sides? Hell no.



It's a knockout cup competition, it is entirely possible a club like Birmingham etc. could win it again. The final of the FA cup (where top teams quite often play a decent starting XI) recently was Portsmouth vs Cardiff and whether you think winning a cup is more important than league position is entirely up to debate I personally would still rather have Arsenal or Spurs representing England than Cardiff or Portsmouth. 

If you were going to change it I agree with Rush's criterea. Nailing a Champions League spot to the Carling Cup may make teams pay a bit more attention to it, but winning the Carling Cup for me is not as impressive as finishing 3rd despite what :kenny says.


----------



## Rush

Yeah winning the Carling Cup means nothing and you still need some arena that you can bood new talent into your first team.



Cookie Monster said:


> Regarding the FA Cup. If the winner of the FA Cup finishes within the top 3, would you then give 4th place the CL spot that was going to be given to the winners of the FA Cup? A bit like if they win the Carling Cup nowadays, it gives an extra position in the league to Europa League qualification..


yeah pretty much. If you win the FA Cup and finish top 3 then it reverts to the team that came 4th.


----------



## Kiz

the only reason this discussion is about is because a 1/100 chance happened with a team outside champions league positions in the league winning the champions league. if say barca won it this would be a complete non factor


----------



## Cookie Monster

5th-Horseman said:


> It's a knockout cup competition, it is entirely possible a club like Birmingham etc. could win it again. The final of the FA cup (where top teams quite often play a decent starting XI) recently was Portsmouth vs Cardiff and whether you think winning a cup is more important than league position is entirely up to debate I personally would still rather have Arsenal or Spurs representing England than Cardiff or Portsmouth.
> 
> If you were going to change it I agree with Rush's criterea. Nailing a Champions League spot to the Carling Cup may make teams pay a bit more attention to it, but winning the Carling Cup for me is not as impressive as finishing 3rd despite what :kenny says.


True, anything can happen in football as we have seen through out history. But Birmingham etc would have just as much chance of winning the Carling Cup as an FA Cup and if the prize was high like a CL qualifier, you can bet you wouldn't be getting weak teams from the top sides. No doubt, most people would want Arsenal, Spurs representing, they are bigger clubs than the likes of Portsmouth, Cardiff etc and generate much more money for the competition.



Rush said:


> yeah pretty much. If you win the FA Cup and finish top 3 then it reverts to the team that came 4th.


Then I quite like the sound of it!


----------



## Rush

1/100? Twice in 7 years (if you count our win which set this rule in motion) is common enough for it to be looked at.


----------



## Kiz

my point is that it'll happen rarely. it's the first time since the rule came in, and it's still a non factor anyways. spurs had their chance to finish 3rd, it's not like they just scraped in and missed it. it's not going to happen with regularity


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Cookie Monster said:


> True, anything can happen in football as we have seen through out history. But Birmingham etc would have just as much chance of winning the Carling Cup as an FA Cup and if the prize was high like a CL qualifier, you can bet you wouldn't be getting weak teams from the top sides. No doubt, most people would want Arsenal, Spurs representing, they are bigger clubs than the likes of Portsmouth, Cardiff etc and generate much more money for the competition.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I quite like the sound of it!



It's more the fact that I think you can't just make a competition as shit as the Carling Cup suddenly have some kind of meaning and prestige. The FA Cup has something about it, some type of lustre, whereas the Carling Cup has always been a poor cousin of the FA Cup and will always continue to be for me Champions League spot or not. I wouldn't mind as much if it was just the FA Cup you attatch a Champions League spot to, because that competition has always meant more anyway.


----------



## Irish Jet

CNN reporting Malcolm Glazer has died.

Edit: NVM, seems to be a hoax


----------



## CyberWaste

Irish Jet said:


> CNN reporting Malcolm Glazer has died.


Its a hoax, started by this cunt

https://twitter.com/#!/Danny_McMullan


----------



## Cookie Monster

It's a hoax


----------



## Death Rider

Horrible hoax. Getting poor Manchester united fans hopes up like that :troll


----------



## Goku

Cookie Monster said:


> Well aren't you a clever fucker..
> 
> Then why are Arsenal, Valencia, Schalke, Malaga, Udinese, Motherwell, Vaslui... oh fuck it, the list is too long, in the competition? They certainly aren't Champions.


You were clearly paying attention to the conversation.

Way2dumb.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Hohenheim of Light said:


> You were clearly paying attention to the conversation.
> 
> Way2dumb.


You're the dumb one my friend.


----------



## Goku

Good argument.


----------



## Samoon

Don´t really know what is the argument about but if it is about the champions league place then spurs does not deserve it. They should have wrapped up the 3rd place soon but they screwed up. It would be stupid if the defending champions are not able to defend their title , chelsea should be in the champions league next season. It is a rule and it should not be changed imo.


----------



## Vader

How come you're back btw Cookie? I noticed you dropped out of this thread when Spurs started to collapse.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I was off the forum for a while actually, moved locations so only got on through my mobile and the mobile version of this site isn't that good on my phone. But everythings been sorted now for the past month or so.


----------



## Irish Jet

5th-Horseman said:


> I am a fan of the current system. I totally understand the point in making things like the Carling Cup automatic qualifiers for it, but I just don't know if I want clubs like Birmingham representing us ahead of for example Arsenal (who would have missed out on the criterea mentioned above). Suppose it depends on whether you think league position or cup competitions hold precedence.


I highly doubt Birmingham win the CC if that sort of prize is at stake, perhaps the CC would be too much, but it really bothers me that the FA CUp in particular is now nothing more than an afterthought to teams.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I see Manchester City lost £197m last season, the biggest single-year loss by a football club in history. The Premier League's 20 clubs collectively made a loss of £361m last year, after spending all of their record £2.3bn income. So City are responsible for 54.57% of the total loss in the whole league. But hey, according to Martin Tyler, they are doing it the right way..


----------



## Joel

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> What's your point? When were these quoted? The Man City one was probably round about Christmas time when we were quite clearly playing the best stuff in the Premier League, most people were saying it including the greatest manager in Premier League history.
> 
> In fact we matched Man City for 90 minutes and probably should of won if Balotelli had been rightly sent off and Defoe was an inch or two taller. But then we all know what happened..


But you were playing poor teams. Then you had that run where you could only muster 2 wins from 10 when you were playing the stronger teams.

Spurs just flatter to deceive. Sorry for stealing your place, dude :troll



redeadening said:


> like i said, why not scrap the europa league and just expand the champions league
> 
> even if they add the champions league qualification to the europa league, it will still just be the champions league's bitch


I don't like that. What they need to do is inject more money in the Europa League. The reason why the Champions League is so prestigious, is not just because of the history of the competition, but because of the money that is involved. The winners get like £25m, while the Europa League winners gets like £5m.

If there was more money to play for in the Europa League, you'll see more fight to win that competition and also domestic cups become more important as that is one route to the Europa League.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Joe Hart: Eat a dick....LIKE A BOSS (Prem Thread)*



Joel said:


> But you were playing poor teams. Then you had that run where you could only muster 2 wins from 10 when you were playing the stronger teams.
> 
> Spurs just flatter to deceive. Sorry for stealing your place, dude :troll


We were, you're right. At the end of the day it's the teams fault. You then get some players in the team wanting "Champions League" football,but if they had pulled there finger out when they needed to win games, they'd be playing Champions League football next season.

Not beating Aston Villa away was inexcusable for me, a win there would of put us 3rd going into our last game of the season. Such a shame. Oh well, we are technically "the fourth best team in England" and hopefully we can push on next season and secure a top four spot again. Only for the team who finished 5th or 6th to win the CL :lol


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Irish Jet said:


> I highly doubt Birmingham win the CC if that sort of prize is at stake, perhaps the CC would be too much, but it really bothers me that the FA CUp in particular is now nothing more than an afterthought to teams.




But it isn't really anywhere outside the realms of possibility. Saying that Birmingham probably wouldn't win if clubs cared more is only as accurate a hypothetical as me saying it is still a definate possibility. Birmingham and Portsmouth may have not won the FA and Carling cups respectively if everyone had fielded the absolute best team they could, but they still could have. 

Regardless I still think league position should take precendece because it is a sign of consistency which should be rewarded in my opinion. Personally I would prefer to make the Europa League a more enticing competition by expanding the possibility of Champions League football if you were in the final 4 or something (I really don't know how you could work this logistically, but trying to make the Europa League a more important competition is good in my view).


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

That kinda loss outa City is fucking crazy!!Talk about buying the league!


----------



## Cookie Monster

Just seen this:

1.03 The UEFA Champions League title-holder is guaranteed a place in the group
stage even if it does not qualify for the competition through its domestic
championship.
a) If the title-holder comes from an association entitled to more than one
place in the UEFA Champions League and qualifies for the UEFA Cup
through its domestic competitions, *the lowest-ranked club of the
association’s UEFA Champions League representatives is automatically
transferred to the UEFA Cup.* In this case, the number of places to which
the title-holder's national association is entitled in the UEFA Champions
League and the UEFA Cup does not change.

Platin should count himself lucky we didnt challenge that wording. Doesnt actually say Lowest ranked by League position, we are ranked one place higher than Manchester City in the current Uefa Team Ranking 2012

I'm sure somebody high up at the Club though would have already seen this and done some prelim work on the chance of success if we tried to pursue it, and maybe been told not to bother as Uefa would not consider demoting Manchester City. Otherwise I just dont see why we didnt try. Damn sure Liverpool would have done in our position.


----------



## Goku

lmao


----------



## nazzac

I think the champions league winners do deserve to be in it next season. I also think the Europa league should do the same.


----------



## Vader

If you finish 4th, there's no justification in being allowed into the 'Champions' League. I'd be all for the FA Cup winners to get in, in place of 4th spot.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Michael Owen's new brochure apparently.


----------



## Vader

He deserves the millions we paid him just for that winning goal in the 4-3 vs City. Couldn't care less about any other game he played or didn't play in.


----------



## just1988

As an Arsenal fan, even I would prefer it if the Champions League was just open to the winners of the top leagues around Europe. With 53 nations in UEFA you could continue the coefficients, having the winning team from the most successful nations in the tournament proper and a play-off system. Sure we wouldn't see the same quality of action as we are currently seeing but it might make the a lot more exciting with teams more desperate to succeed because if they fail there's less chance (than currently) of getting in the tournament again the next year.

It would add to the integrity of the competition as well, making it more about the spirit of play rather than about making more money for the top clubs in Europe. Another thing it would do would help struggling leagues to attract better players with teams Basel for example having a better chance of getting into the Champions League than my beloved Arsenal it would make a few players think twice before signing for big money clubs, who in turn wouldn't have as much money. Of course that kind of system runs the risk of making the competition irrelevant with domestic leagues beginning to have more prestige but it's a risk worth taking, in the name of fair play and competition.

It is a bizarre situation we've found ourselves in where the Champions League accepts the 4th place team from some countries whilst others have to go through qualifying. It would be like FIFA changing the World Cup rules to nations being able to enter as many teams as you like and ending up with France A, France B and France C all getting to the world cup at the expense of a countries like Poland and Serbia


----------



## Cookie Monster

Thing is, "Champions League" is just a brand name really. Nothing to do with Champions. I'd be interested to know how many "League Winners" end up winning the competition or make the final. I mean we had a team who finished 2nd of the German League in the final this year against a team who finished 6th in the English league this year.

It should of remained the "European Cup"


----------



## Joel

93 - Marseille
*94 - Milan*
*95 - Ajax*
96 - Juventus
97 - Dortmund
98 - Madrid
*99 - Man United*
00 - Madrid
*01 - Bayern*
02 - Madrid
03 - Milan
*04 - Porto*
05 - Liverpool
*06 - Barca*
07 - Milan
*08 - Man United*
*09 - Barca*
*10 - Inter*
*11 - Barca*
12 - Chelsea

Bold are the ones who won their league as well.

Edit: Oh wait... I done it wrong. These are the teams that won the CL and the league in the same year. I'll check the ones who won the CL after winning their league.

Edit2:

*93 - Marseille*
*94 - Milan*
*95 - Ajax*
*96 - Juventus*
*97 - Dortmund*
*98 - Madrid*
99 - Man United
00 - Madrid
*01 - Bayern*
*02 - Madrid*
03 - Milan
*04 - Porto*
05 - Milan
*06 - Barca*
07 - Milan
*08 - Man United*
09 - Barca
*10 - Inter*
*11 - Barca*
12 - Chelsea

Bold are the ones who won their league the season before winning the CL. Quite a lot.


----------



## Cookie Monster

More than expected actually


----------



## Seb

Barca won everything in 09, including the league ep

Only having league winners in is an absolutely awful idea. So basically no Man Utd, Barcelona, AC Milan or Bayern Munich in next year then? :kobe

Chelsea deserve to be in over Spurs, no question :disdrogba

I also like the idea that the FA Cup winner gets the fourth spot, then you wouldn't be seeing teams like Portsmouth winning it or Stoke and Milwall reaching the final and the competition would gain a little integrity back (little given that qualification for another tournament is the main incentive of winning).


----------



## united_07

Seb said:


> I also like the idea that the FA Cup winner gets the fourth spot, then you wouldn't be seeing teams like Portsmouth winning it or Stoke and Milwall reaching the final and the competition would gain a little integrity back (little given that qualification for another tournament is the main incentive of winning).


Portsmouth to get to the final that year played ipswich, plymouth, preston, manchester united and west brom, and apart from united none of those teams played premier league teams in the lead up to their game vs portsmouth

The united team which played portsmouth was : Van der Sar, Brown, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Ronaldo, Scholes, Hargreaves, Nani, Rooney, Tevez so it wasnt a weakened team


----------



## Joel

united_07 said:


> Portsmouth to get to the final that year played ipswich, plymouth, preston, manchester united and west brom, and apart from united none of those teams played premier league teams in the lead up to their game vs portsmouth
> 
> The united team which played portsmouth was : Van der Sar, Brown, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Ronaldo, Scholes, Hargreaves, Nani, Rooney, Tevez so it wasnt a weakened team


Rio ended up in goal in that one, right? :


----------



## CGS

Seb said:


> I also like the idea that the FA Cup winner gets the fourth spot, then you wouldn't be seeing teams like Portsmouth winning it or Stoke and Milwall reaching the final and the competition would gain a little integrity back (little given that qualification for another tournament is the main incentive of winning).


Even though I think the FA Cup winner may be better like United said it doesn't stop teams like Portmouth winning is since it's a draw thing. You could easily get a bunch of easy draws to the final or just overachieve. 4th is probably a better indicator of consistency and talent than winning a cup through luck of the draw. 

Also too much nitpicking at the name "Champions league" tbh.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Back to the europa league discussion, i think the uefa cup format was much better the 2 leg knockout rounds, never been a fan of the europa league.


----------



## haribo

Yeah. Seriously, the league format for the Europa is dull as hell. Knockouts all the way (even though it'd mean scrapping the name and going back to UEFA Cup .


----------



## Joel

Isn't the league format exactly the same as the Champions League one? (Just with 4 more groups)

I hope SPURS, Newcastle and Liverpool give it a proper go next season. I'm always looking at the coefficient points and wanting England to be top.


----------



## Gunner14

haribo said:


> Yeah. Seriously, the league format for the Europa is dull as hell. Knockouts all the way (even though it'd mean scrapping the name and going back to UEFA Cup .


Groups in Europa are good the teams are alot closer abilitywise so much less predictable than the Champions League. 



Joel said:


> Isn't the league format exactly the same as the Champions League one? (Just with 4 more groups)
> 
> I hope SPURS, Newcastle and Liverpool give it a proper go next season. I'm always looking at the coefficient points and wanting England to be top.


Near enough theres 2 extra knockout rounds the final qualifying round that every club plays in. and then after the groups there is a round of 32 aswell.


----------



## united_07

Martinez spotted with Henry in Miami


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

united_07 said:


> Martinez spotted with Henry in Miami


Do pool fans want him?I think hell get the Woy treatment!!


----------



## haribo

Nice to see Henry showing him the Liverpool trophy cabinet. :side:


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Do pool fans want him?I think hell get the Woy treatment!!


Some are already bitching about him and he aint even taken the fucking job yet!


----------



## CGS

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Some are already bitching about him and he aint even taken the fucking job yet!


Pretty much this. After all in Rafa we trust!!


----------



## Death Rider

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Some are already bitching about him and he aint even taken the fucking job yet!


Yeah but all teams have fans like that who will bitch about everything.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yeah but all teams have fans like that who will bitch about everything.


True enough but its just fucking ridiculous when the guy hasn't even accepted the job yet, wouldn't you agree?

EDIT: BTW great sig! For some reason I find it extremely amusing when Joffrey gets a bitchslap.


----------



## Rush

its not ridiculous when you don't want that guy offered the job to begin with...


----------



## Nige™

They'll be the same Liverpool fans who went after Hodgson early but did nothing but kiss Kenny's arse for their worst season since the 50's despite the Carling Cup. There are too many Liverpool fans who are complete idiots, but at the same time it's not difficult to have reservations about Martinez. 

The problem Liverpool have got is that they're not going to get a big name manager. It's a bit of a poisoned challenger. They'll see what the fans did to Hodgson and the deluded expectation the majority of the fans have.


----------



## CGS

It's fine to have worries about Martinez. Some of the people's reasonings for that are just stupid though. They've just kinda assumed that well Martinez was in constant relegation battles with Wigan so we will more or less go backwards even more as a team. Whereas getting AVB or even Rafa will mean we defo will go forward. That's basically the logic that I've seen.

Not to mention I'd imagine a lot of the people crying for Rafa back are the same ones who wanted him gone 2 years ago.


----------



## DocBlue

Gunner14 said:


> Groups in Europa are good the teams are alot closer abilitywise so much less predictable than the Champions League.


Remind me how that Real Madrid - Barcelona final went again? :


----------



## RockCold

just found this picture of Barcelona celebrating their cup win last night...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Danny Guthrie's wedding *

The comments are the best!

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs...ched-ex-newcastle-star-wedding-132152814.html


----------



## wkdsoul

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbymrXHDyIA&feature=g-vrec


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

goosebumps


----------



## Samoon

I am pretty sure this is the longest thread ever in this forum.


----------



## #dealwithit

It's good that the Premier League thread this season has been so active. There were a couple of years there when activity in football threads here were at a real low for whatever reason. I still maintain that the football threads here were at their best around the 2006-2007. Back in them days it them days it was basically just me an Renegade as the Aussies here and everyone else was English, which seems strange given the huge number of Aussies here now. There were also big contingents of Liverpool fans and Man Utd fans constantly arguing which was good fun. Not to mention constant claims of 'ITS OUT YEAR!!!1' by the LOLerpool fans.


----------



## MOX

*HARRY REDKNAPP LEAVES SPURS*

From BBC website:



> Harry Redknapp has left Tottenham after almost four years in charge.
> 
> Redknapp, who was heavily linked with the England job before the Football Association opted for Roy Hodgson, had denied speculation that he had resigned on Tuesday.
> 
> The 65-year-old had a year left on his contract but reportedly failed to agree a new deal with chairman Daniel Levy.
> 
> Everton manager David Moyes is the favourite for the job but the Toffees have received no approach for the Scot.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

Was only a matter of time. 

I do feel kinda sad though, all the best 'Arry :arry


----------



## Samoon

Was expected. All the best ´Arry.


----------



## BANKSY

LOL didn't they show a clip from ESPN during one of the euro games on BBC/ITV saying he wasn't leaving and that it was just a rumor?

triffic

I can't really see where he could go next in the premiership .


----------



## Vader

good. retire to the golf course please, you miserable scrotum face.


----------



## Nige™

What are the odds Moyes goes to Spurs, Everton replace him with Harry and they finish above Spurs next season?


----------



## Vader

he'd have to be a fackin' wheeler dealer there.


----------



## Fargerov

wkdsoul said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbymrXHDyIA&feature=g-vrec


Love the bald guy on his knees, crying onto the Man City flag.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Nige™ said:


> What are the odds Moyes goes to Spurs, Everton replace him with Harry and they finish above Spurs next season?


Fuck I hope not. I like Everton but would have to rethink that if scrote face wheeler dealer took the helm there. :arry

That said think Moyes is waiting for the Utd job IMO. Think AVB will be next Spuds manager. Seems the kind of appointment Levy would make.


----------

